#kubuntu 2005-04-18
<treke> maybe not
<treke> maybe the source would be simpler
<hunger> How can I find out who is responsible for a deb?
<hunger> How do I report a bug on a deb?
<treke> ok
<treke> here's what's going on. The default session is /usr/binx-session-manager
<treke> which is managed by debians alternatives system
<treke> so basically whichever is the default
<treke> unless you tell it otherwise with update-alternatives
<treke> or wait
<treke> kde has a lower priority than gnome
<treke> so gnome will always win out
<treke> unless you specify something different
<hunger> How do I find out whether a deb is "ubuntu" or "universe"?
<hunger> Bugreporting is much nicer in debian!
<hunger> I can not even register with the bugtrackers of ubuntu
<LeeJunFan> hunger, I never had any problems with bugtraq, but it will soon change to another platform that will work better with debians bugs also.
<treke> and x-session-manager is being sent to kdm and gdm by /etc/X11/Xsession.d/50xorg-common_determine-startup
<treke> completely and utterly useless information, but it would have driven me nuts :)
<kay> Hello people
<_ReDRuM> treke - lol
<_ReDRuM> sorry was afk
<_ReDRuM> some things you just have to know :)
<_ReDRuM> i was downastairs running strace too :)
* _ReDRuM almost had a heart attack to discover theres no gcc installed!
<_ReDRuM> more noobish questions - how do i tell debian package manager shut up i know best i forced you to remove that package for a reason stop trying to delete the programs you think are broken every time i run deselect?
<_ReDRuM> (i want it to stop deleting broken dependencies)
<_ReDRuM> not entirely but just the ones from what i force removed just now
<_ReDRuM> it doesnt need to remove kdm just cause i removed a theme
<uniq> echo package hold|dpkg --set-selections
<uniq> to remove.. or go back to normal installed state..
<uniq> echo package install|dpkg --set-selections
<_ReDRuM> thanks
<_ReDRuM> second question - why does X always look crap on LCD screens and how to i fix it?
<_ReDRuM> (fonts)
<_ReDRuM> ive been playing with sub-pixel hinting but it just making it worse...
<uniq> first, if you don't use the native resolution on your lcd screen.. everything will look like crap.
<uniq> blured and all.
<_ReDRuM> im using what ddcprobe says is native res
<_ReDRuM> ] its just the fonts
<_ReDRuM> ive only tried two distros with X on that lcd screen - mephis and ubuntu and they both had crappy looking fonts
<uniq> hum
<uniq> tried changing the font? 
<uniq> installing new fonts? 
<_ReDRuM> seeing as X looks just fine on my gentoo crt system im thinking its LCD screen
<_ReDRuM> i tried in mephis not in ubuntu
<uniq> hum. strange.. it looks just fine on my lcd.. 
<_ReDRuM> it had the same odd blue blurring on them
<treke> I'm guessing that you used the older livecd that didnt have antialiasing turned on
<_ReDRuM> its on in kde control center
<_ReDRuM> come to mention it i think they look kinda crap in ms windows too though less so maybe its just a crappy display
<_ReDRuM> X fonts look better on my gentoo system than on windows so its driving me nuts :)
<_ReDRuM> but the gentoo doesnt have LCD
<treke> might be doing incorrect sub pixel hinting
<treke> click on advanced ont he font module and try the different options or check your monitor's manual
<_ReDRuM> hmm... i'll read up next time i'm down the landfill :)
<treke> RGB is somewhat common I think, but not universal
<_ReDRuM> oddly vertical RGB looked a little better than RGB
<_ReDRuM> i preferred it without subpixel hinting on at all
<_ReDRuM> so something is definately up
<treke> that just boils down to how the monitor was built
<_ReDRuM> what its fine that it looked better with no hintng than hinting?
<treke> _ReDRuM: if you had the hinting set wrong, then that could be the case
<delltony_> ok i have a question maybe this would be pinning not sure. but in any case i don't use the xorg-fglrx-driver i use the offical one from ati. in any event when i do a apt-get upgrade libmessa always wants to install and the only way i can get it to install is to uninstall the ati fglrx and then run upgrade again then reinstall the ati-fglrx driver. is there a way around this? its kinda annoying
<treke> and it's partially personal preference
<_ReDRuM> i dont know much about fonts but id have thought it was similar to windows "cleartype" which does an ok job on that screen
<treke> you might just prefer the fonts a certain way
<_ReDRuM> yeh maybe
<_ReDRuM> i remember reading long ago about some adobe patents and bytecode
<treke> cleartype is basically sub pixel hinting
<_ReDRuM> is that all resolved now?
<_ReDRuM> apple patents
<membreya> does anyone know of an applet to sit in the system tray that shows network activity?
<treke> if by resolved you mean the patented version of the hinter is usually disabled :)
<_ReDRuM> s/adobe/apple
<_ReDRuM> wheres the "screw you apple i prefer oranges" option
<treke> it's compile time
<_ReDRuM> .... which package?
<_ReDRuM> probably turned it on in my gentoo and thats why it looks slick
<_ReDRuM> without realising
<treke> freetype
<_ReDRuM> is it the freetype?
<_ReDRuM> k
<treke> I think gentoo turns it off by default as well
<_ReDRuM> im not a defaults man :)
* _ReDRuM almost certainly turned it on at some point
* _ReDRuM installs gcc on kubuntu
<_ReDRuM> now i have to learn how to make deb packages
<_ReDRuM> oh well... almost got rid of you on the desktop gcc :)
<_ReDRuM> come to think of it id have to install it for my own programs anyway.
<Xeon3D> isn't there a Bluetooth App for KDE?
<treke> src_compile() {
<treke>     use bindist || append-flags -DTT_CONFIG_OPTION_BYTECODE_INTERPRETER
<_ReDRuM> you're a regular fountain of knowledge treke :)
<_ReDRuM> thanks for the hint
<treke> hehe
<treke> had one machine left to convert away from gentoo
<treke> was a pain to set up, so I've been hesitant to mess with it
<_ReDRuM> another refugee? :)
<_ReDRuM> i know the feeling, trust...
<_ReDRuM> i had five systems running gentoo
<treke> took me about a month to get that working just right
<_ReDRuM> three of which were servers
<_ReDRuM> now i've got one and its about to get killed
<treke> mythtv is not fun to get working :)
* _ReDRuM is downloading the kubuntu live cd in a second
<_ReDRuM> works good enough for me
<treke> it works well
<treke> just a pain to get working, at least it was for me
<_ReDRuM> install cd
* _ReDRuM slaps his sleepy self
<_ReDRuM> treke: it continuously breaks for me
<treke> oh?
<_ReDRuM> ive submittied like 40 bug reports
<treke> I had problems early on until I ended up smoothing it out
<treke> now I havent touched the machine in a couple months :p
<_ReDRuM> every third time i sync/merge world
<_ReDRuM> boom
<treke> oh
<_ReDRuM> complete breakdown
<treke> I never update it
<_ReDRuM> lol
<_ReDRuM> yeh that'll keep it running smooth :)
<treke> last update was in december
<_ReDRuM> really?
<treke> yes
* _ReDRuM downloads list of GLSA alerts since december
<_ReDRuM> not running awstats are you? :)
<treke> nope.
<_ReDRuM> heh
<treke> feel free to try exploiting something on it
<treke> the ip is 192.168.1.21
<_ReDRuM> sweet
<_ReDRuM> now i will hax0r you AHAha!
<_ReDRuM> Comment:    This block is reserved for special purposes <--- who is special purposes? :)
* _ReDRuM presses the any key
<treke> hehe. 
<treke> not overly concerned about security on a machine on a private network with no data on it besides a bunch of recorded tv shows and mp3s
<_ReDRuM> if its hidden away behind a firewall not too major
<_ReDRuM> if not still should be worried tho dont want captain kiddie using it as a digital machine gone
<_ReDRuM> *gun
<treke> I just don't want to take chances breaking it since I didn't take notes on the set up :p
<_ReDRuM> notes ownt help you
<_ReDRuM> a step-by-step journal wont help you
<treke> so I'd probably just have to rediscover all my little hacks by hand
<_ReDRuM> 9/10 if your not a n00b and it broke it was a problem with the ebuild
* _ReDRuM has a seperate "gentoo bugzilla" folder with a couple of subfolders
<treke> hehe. the drivers in use are a bit "unstable"
<_ReDRuM> the OS is unstable
<_ReDRuM> ... and the unstable branch (for me) works better than the stable.
<^deamon^> hi rum
<_ReDRuM> hi deamon
<allee> Xeon3D: kdebluetooth?  Not in official (k)ubuntu repository.   Somewhere metaboy is a privat repo.
<_ReDRuM> /etc/init.d/^deamon^ status ?
<^deamon^> can someone pls tell me how can i put a graphical feel in grub?
<^deamon^> am using kubuntu RC
<_ReDRuM> you mean a splash screen? download it and put it in grub.conf
<_ReDRuM> or menu.lst
* _ReDRuM hasnt checked what kubuntu calls it yet
<^deamon^> its menu.lst
<_ReDRuM> splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz <---- line from my gentoo system to load a splash
<^deamon^> how can i do that?
<^deamon^> would that be in the beginning of the menu.lst?
<_ReDRuM> stick it just above the title line
<_ReDRuM> at the beginning should be fine too
<^deamon^> tnx a lot...
<_ReDRuM> yw
<^deamon^> i'll try that one
<_ReDRuM> do you know if kubuntu has a framebuffer option?
<_ReDRuM> in its stock kernel
<^deamon^> nope, am a total newbie in KUBUNTU/LINUX
<^deamon^> just move out recently from M$
<^deamon^> that evil one.
<_ReDRuM> oh right - im not a linux noob, but i am a kubuntu/apt-get n00b so we're on the same boat :)
<^deamon^> :)
<_ReDRuM> damn straight they're evil, windows update blew up my hd in the middle of the chaltham festival while i was trying to stake 100 on a horse and it won
<_ReDRuM> windows got rm -rf for good for that
<^deamon^> hehehehe :)
<^deamon^> yup i just format that partition with reiserf
<_ReDRuM> and i know windows better than i know linux, i know my way around some of the kernel
<_ReDRuM> and even i hate it
<_ReDRuM> reiser is a good choice
<_ReDRuM> fast - doesn't have an immutable flag :/ but if you don't know what that is you won't miss it
<^deamon^> :)
* _ReDRuM looks at all his custom gentoo and windows tools sitting in the virtual scrap heap
<_ReDRuM> what a waste of time.
<_ReDRuM> error "HAL.DLL" is damaged. "wtf?" *recovery console* *hang* "argh!" *windows pe rescue disk* "wtf... where's hd... no the race is in 10 minutes...."
<_ReDRuM> yup. never again.
<treke> I suppose it's safe to upgrade my warty machines to hoary now
<_ReDRuM> i just did
<_ReDRuM> seems fine
<_ReDRuM> its only a 4 hour old system but same process :)
<treke> it's already partially on hoary
<treke> had to upgrade perl to the hoary version
<_ReDRuM> i upgraded 800 or so packages, installed 400 new ones, there was two errors in i cant remember what cause whatever they were they still seemed to fucntion ok (i think X and something else)
<treke> for some reason distributions never seem to be quite right for me :)
<_ReDRuM> fired up everything on the menu, been in console messing with strace, vi etc
<treke> warty couldnt handle request tracker 3.2 
<_ReDRuM> whats that
<treke> http://www.bestpractical.com/rt/
<_ReDRuM> bugtrack+++ then
<treke> I don't particularly like it, but it's what we're using :(
<_ReDRuM> the pretty websites always fool me
* _ReDRuM mutters something about gentoo
<^deamon^> its me again
<_ReDRuM> and several ebuilds on aprils fools didnt work properly
<treke> it's not that it isn't a good piece of software, it is. Just a bit over kill for what it's being used for
<^deamon^> _ReDrum: i have added the splashimage in the first line
<_ReDRuM> ok sure aprils fools... but imo its inappropriate
<^deamon^> but when it boot it shows ascii character not an image
<treke> I liked the ubuntu splash screen for april fools day ubuntu made :)
<_ReDRuM> ^deamon^: im no splash screen expert - afaik you just put the xpm file into the grub config
<_ReDRuM> i dont even know what kind of format xpm is
<_ReDRuM> treke: a splash screens one thing ebuilds misbehaving is another
<treke> well the misbehaving ebuilds were probably bugs
<_ReDRuM> yeh probably
<treke> bugs happen every day :)
<_ReDRuM> someone said that they did aprils fools ebuilds
<_ReDRuM> so i just blamed all the broken things on aprils fools jokes still dilligently filing bug reports and not ready to admit the OS just needs more work
* _ReDRuM tries to stop slating gentoo
<_ReDRuM> hey treke you a vi or emacs man?
<treke> vi sometimes
<_ReDRuM> http://www.nerdworks.org/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=26 <--- just found that looks handy
<_ReDRuM> - it's for vim but vim's better anyway/
<treke> I just use the default vim config, don't use it much for extended work
<treke> but that looks similar to my old vimrc
<_ReDRuM> what do you use?
<treke> kate
<_ReDRuM> yeck :)
<membreya> anyone else having their Kaffeine constantly crash ?
<_ReDRuM> don't you find yourself typing v/^#/d when you want to delete all the comment lines and such? :)
<treke> membreya: yeah kaffeine crashes on me often
<treke> _ReDRuM: nope
* _ReDRuM continously types vi commands into any other editor
<membreya> treke: no I mean it's CONSTANTLY crashing now .. I go to load any video file and it seg faults on me
<_ReDRuM> so i guess im stuck :)
<treke> I've more or less gotten used to not using vi
<_ReDRuM> why would you want to! it's so much easier than going "oh dear... my editor cant do that" *save* *run sed* *reopen*
* _ReDRuM considers printing his own vi > * t-shirt
<treke> just don't run into many situations where I'm missing any functionality. The exception being matching on a new line character
<treke> that's the only thing I can think of
<treke> it does what I need and fits within the environment well
<_ReDRuM> sure
<membreya> grrrrrrr
<membreya> kaffeine: KXineWidget: xine event: channels changed
<membreya> KCrash: Application 'kaffeine' crashing...
<membreya> in konsole, all I'm getting when it's crashing is "
<membreya> see above
<membreya> lol
<_ReDRuM> how's that kaffeine?
* _ReDRuM is a vlc user
<_ReDRuM> apart from crashing that is :0
<treke> the ui leaves a bit to be desired
<treke> and stability isn't so hot at the moment
<treke> but otherwise nice
<_ReDRuM> ... so it sucks but its nice? :)
<membreya> well unless someone can suggest an alternative player (excepting VLC)
<_ReDRuM> mplayer?
<treke> well the UI part would be relatively easy to fix
<treke> with some thought
<_ReDRuM> kaboodle? i use that when emerge world screws up mplayer and vlc
<treke> and the stability problems could be coming in through xine
<_ReDRuM> bit junky but functional
<treke> so for now it rates as ok, but with potential
<_ReDRuM> membreya: what you got against vlc bte?
* _ReDRuM hasn't found a better media player other than microsoft media player classic
<membreya> bad memories of it from windows days
<treke> took them forever to release it :)
<_ReDRuM> er windows media player classic
<membreya> MPC :D
<_ReDRuM> yeh
<_ReDRuM> that
<membreya> mpc 0wns j00
<treke> I remember them posting that they had this cool player that could play DVD video in software that they wanted to release as open source
<treke> then nothing
<_ReDRuM> mplayer is OK its a bit too much like that other ok winodws media player i forget the name of tho
<_ReDRuM> what everyone used before mpc
<_ReDRuM> (who wasnt using vlc)
<_ReDRuM> bsplayer.
<_ReDRuM> treke: heh
<Gavrila> is there any installer with 2.6.11 kernel? 
<_ReDRuM> i was under the impression open source mpeg 2 decoders arent exactly legal
<_ReDRuM> being that your supposed to licence it
<membreya> VLC it is :|
<treke> hrmm never heard of mpeg2 being the legal issue :)
<_ReDRuM> Gavrila: make menuconfig ; make install ; make modules_install <--- that will work if you download a source of the kernel i have no clue if theres a kubuntu way to do it
<_ReDRuM> oh yeah youd need gcc and all that installed too...
<_ReDRuM> ive only got 2.6.10-5 on my synced to hoarty testing pc
<membreya> well at least VLC works
<membreya> time to kill kaffeine
<membreya> and place it's successor in the menu
<_ReDRuM> membreya: heh
* _ReDRuM looks at the 4 media players in his bloated menu
<_ReDRuM> know how to make vlc automatically get rid of the black borders?
<_ReDRuM> i made a half-assed perl script to do it but there should be an option somewhere
<Gavrila> _ReDRuM: I was talking about an installer
<Gavrila> I need to make it recognize my eth card
<_ReDRuM> Gavrila: ... make install to me is an installer :)
<_ReDRuM> lspci ?
<Gavrila> lol
<Gavrila> I meanta kubuntu/ubuntu/debian installer
<_ReDRuM> what card you got?
<Gavrila> ali M5263
<membreya> wtf is with VLCs "fullscreen"
<_ReDRuM> Gavrila: and theres no module for it in 2.6.10-5?
<_ReDRuM> membreya: eh?
<Gavrila> it uses tulip module, but it's support has been included in 2.6.11
<Gavrila> its*
<membreya> _ReDRuM: it keeps the menu along the top
<membreya> gah
<_ReDRuM> anyone know if module versioning is compiled in the ubuntu kernels?
<_ReDRuM> if so ill just build u the module...
<_ReDRuM> membreya: hmm... mine doesnt... sec
<_ReDRuM> system("vlc --fullscreen --aspect=$ratio $ARGV[0] "); <---- line from the perl script i use to run vlc
<_ReDRuM> doesnt look any different though :/
<_ReDRuM> must be a problem with the ubuntu build of vlc
<_ReDRuM> membreya: ... just to check you are enabling full screen by pressing the f key right?
<membreya> yup
<membreya> it has the bar along the top
<_ReDRuM> file a bug report then id say
<membreya> really f@#ed
<_ReDRuM> cause it shouldnt have
<_ReDRuM> try mplayer :0
<membreya> never! :P
<_ReDRuM> Gavrila: i can just build you the module from 2.6.11 and see if insmod likes it?
<_ReDRuM> up to you
<_ReDRuM> membreya: file a bug report too cause im gunna be put out if vlc has menu bars
<_ReDRuM> or wait until i install kubuntu tomorrow and if it does there will be an "unoffical redrum vlc build" later in the day
<_ReDRuM> btw... why cant i assoicate a perl script with konquerer to run an avi, it runs it but the avi script sits in a spinning window
<_ReDRuM> instead of launching system and vlc like it does from console
<membreya> _ReDRuM: kubuntu is 2 days isnt it?
<_ReDRuM> membreya: not sure, know its close
<Gavrila> _ReDRuM: I'll let u know
<Gavrila> _ReDRuM: tnx in the meanwhile :)
<_ReDRuM> Gavrila: let me know what?
<membreya> _ReDRuM: are you launching it from the menu?
<_ReDRuM> membreya: no i just right clicked and said "always run with..." and typed the path to my avi script
<membreya> oooh :|
<Gavrila> _ReDRuM: if I need the module :)
<_ReDRuM> so mostly i hit F4 and type avi bla"TAB KEY"
<_ReDRuM> Gavrila: ok
<_ReDRuM> cant be too much longer tho im going to sleep very soon ive given up on waiting for this episode of alias
<membreya> gah...alias
<membreya> LOST all the way baby!
<Gavrila> won't u be here tomorrow?
<_ReDRuM> dont usually watch alias just cant think of anything better to get since ive seen all my series
* membreya dances...new ep out today
<_ReDRuM> and your the second person to say lost in two days so ill have to check that out
<membreya> _ReDRuM: ....very awesome series..actually makes you think :)
<_ReDRuM> Gavrila: maybe, not as much procrastinating on irc is depleting my bank palance
* _ReDRuM likes deadwood
<membreya> lost and scrubs..my two must have series :)
<_ReDRuM> have you checked out deadwood?
<membreya> nope
<_ReDRuM> doesnt seem as popular in IT circles as lost at all but it's good...
<membreya> sounds like a western :P
<_ReDRuM> oh it is...
<_ReDRuM> a very different western.
<_ReDRuM> http://www.tvtome.com/Deadwood/
<membreya> i was pissed off with not getting my videos to play because I need to watch my Dead Like Me :P
<_ReDRuM> ocated in the Black Hills Indian Cession, the "town" of Deadwood is an illegal settlement, a violent and uncivilized outpost that attracts a colorful array of characters looking to get rich ? from outlaws and entrepreneurs to ex-soldiers and racketeers, Chinese laborers, prostitutes, city dudes and gunfighters.
<_ReDRuM> mostly - its about the city dudes and whores
<_ReDRuM> gore, whores, all that good stuff someone with a nick like redrum was bound to like.
<membreya> sounds...odd :| I love lost for the fact that between each episode getting released you develop theories
<membreya> first tv series to actually make me think about things since Twin Peaks :)
<_ReDRuM> deadwood isnt like that too much - its just good
* _ReDRuM likes thinking shows too
<uniq> gnite guys.. 
<_ReDRuM> nite
<_ReDRuM> xen is the best thing ever :
<_P_> there is  someone having crash closing kaffine?
<_ReDRuM> too much fun having your own little army of distros on one pc
<_P_> is there?
<_ReDRuM> membreya was
<_P_> *kaffeine
<_ReDRuM> _p_ membreya was
<membreya> ahuh
<membreya> so screw it
<membreya> VLC baby YEAH!
<membreya> yay...2 ep's of scrubs...1 hour to go
<_ReDRuM> membreya: ... and if my vlc also exhibits stupid menu bar problems you can expect a fixed version in short order :0
* _ReDRuM is copying his home dir off of gentoo via nfs now
<_ReDRuM> ill add a "remove stupid black borders" feature too if your like me and prefer a movie without any black borders to one with correct aspect
<_ReDRuM> cause i use a perl script to do it which is way too hakkish
<_ReDRuM> any nite folks... and ubuntu :)
<Gavrila> nite
<Gavrila> :)
<pussfeller> how do you let a second user do sudo?
<Riddell> pussfeller: put them in the admin group
<pussfeller> k thanks
<narg> So, on a debian box atm, and I'm going to install kubuntu, but I decided a fresh install would be best. Is it easy to nuke main part, but leave data and windows part on the installer?
<Blissex> narg: you can install to just a root partition.
<narg> ok, sounds good.
<narg> Is there an option on install to keep classic root setup? (I dislike sudo :p)
<regeya_> sudo passwd root
<regeya_> s'all you need to do
<narg> ok, thanks. :)
<regeya_> np
<narg> heh
<cartel_> query
<cartel_> where is kio_svn for kubuntu?
<_antonio> could i use gtk themes on kubuntu?
<jagercola> Hey guys, I've been having a hard time installing KDE themes on Kununtu.  I do the ole ./configer, make, make install, but the themes never show up under my control console,  You guys use any special commands?
<jagercola> ./configer = /configure
<jagercola> Oh, and for those of you that contribute to the distro, keep up the great work!  
<verden01> HI
<moominski> jagercola>  id o m8 terrible times
<jagercola> id o m8?
<moominski> can get my head rounfd it
<moominski> cant
<moominski> ./configure this never works for me
<moominski> ./configore: command not found
<jagercola> haha... ya.. I meant configure 
<moominski> yeah me 2
<moominski> im tryin to install winamp
<moominski> but no luck
<jagercola> Ya, I've compiled and installed a toolbar and a few small things and they worked... so ,/configure can work :) just not on themes for me
<moominski> does sh filename work
<jagercola> Not sure what sh does (I'm new to linux)
<moominski> can amy1 help me install winamp
<moominski> me 2
<delltony_> why not use xmms ?
<wirevox> winamp is a no go. XMMS is very much similar to winamp
<cartel_> moominski: check out amarok
<moominski> yeah but it wud be nice to no how to inatll sofware i download
<cartel_> moominski: winamp is a windows program. hence WINamp.
<moominski> amarok crashes on all the time dont no how t fix it
<cartel_> moominski: try juk, noatun, and xmms - see which one you like best.
<moominski> ok can i apt-get those
<delltony_> they have a rpm it seems
<wirevox> moominski: kpackage is a great place to start for folks new to Linux and need to get a feel of what is easily available for them to install
<cartel_> yup
<moominski> ok
<delltony_> gonna see if i can alien it
<cartel_> you might like to try noatun and xmms. they both support winamp 2.2 themes.
<jagercola> Cartel of delltony, does the standard ./configure, make, make install commands work for installing themes for you guys, or do you modify them for kubuntu?  also, any special libraries to download for compiling themes?
<moominski> could u help me fix amarok
<moominski> Connecting/starting aRts soundserver failed. Make sure that artsd is configured properly.
<moominski> wots this
<cartel_> anyone use citrix ica?
<cartel_> moominski: your sound is having issues
<regeya> gtk-qt is freakish.  firefox looks almost like a kde app.
* regeya tries to get firefox<->kde working together a bit better, though.
<cartel_> regeya: hack in kio support!
<regeya> heh
<regeya> don't I wish
<verden01> Hi i'd like to know how to download kubuntu using bittorrent?
<closure> wooo abusing computer fun
<TechLord> anyone here?
<hay> nah
<delltony> whats going on guys and gals (if any present)
<closure> i <3 dork chicks
<closure> lol
<ztonzy> morning, drinking coffee :)
<delltony> morning trying to sleep haha
<ztonzy> aah
<ztonzy> it is 07:52 here
<delltony> only 2am here
* delltony has trouble sleeping :(
<ztonzy> always ?
<HillTop> Anyone know if kubuntu will ship with ubuntu in the mailing distro? Warty had two CDs - live and install. Is hoary going to be liove/install on each CD? Thanks.
<delltony> kubuntu will not be shipped from what i have seen
<HillTop> delltony	Thanks - I assume I'll just down load that one. :)  I ordered a bunch for giving out so those willl be Ubuntu.  I have only a few left - they were pretty popular. :0
<delltony> you got the hoary disk already?
<delltony> or you talking about warty?
<delltony> yeah i ordered about 20 of the hoary gold cds can't wait
<da_bon_bon> delltony: whats hoary "gold" ?!?!
<delltony> the cd is gold
<delltony> i thought anyway
<da_bon_bon> delltony: :P is it dome different kindova cd than u usualy order at the shipit site ?
<HillTop> delltony	I have last week's - I'm thinking about the final ones. 
<cartel_> da_bon_bon: gold usually means release date
<danko123456> Hey, whats so good about KDE?
<cartel_> or 'final'
<cartel_> danko123456: its not gnome
<cartel_> :)
<danko123456> I mean, I saw it...but its not really pretty...
<cartel_> danko123456: then use gnome.
<danko123456> Its very mechanic looking..
<da_bon_bon> danko123456: much prettier than gnome
<da_bon_bon> cartel_: ok
<delltony> thats what i ment by gold 
<cartel_> danko123456: german precision engineering
<danko123456> No, I want to know, I mean...Ill use gnome, yes...but I want to hear why anyone would use KDE...
<cartel_> danko123456: i think its much nicer than gnome
<cartel_> danko123456: because we like it
<danko123456> ANd why is it good, and needed.
<danko123456> Just the look?
<da_bon_bon> yes
<da_bon_bon> and the apps.
<da_bon_bon> they are GREAT
<cartel_> feel interoperability network integration functionality
<danko123456> Ok...
<cartel_> kde is the alpha and omega of development environments :)
<danko123456> Ill have to look into those 5...
<danko123456> :)
<danko123456> Right, that sounds right.
<danko123456> the last sentence
<danko123456> ok, let me ask you one more..
<cartel_> danko123456: kdevelop > *
<delltony> HillTop, yeah i have converted about 10 folks to ubuntu
<delltony> so i think i'm doing pretty good
<delltony> see here is the catch
<delltony> i got tired of them calling me on the phone asking me how to remove viruses and trojans and all the other crap that comes as a added bonus of running winblows
<HillTop> delltony	Yea, I gave about 15 Warty out so far. And a few for the MAC.
<danko123456> ANyhow, is it that ppl that like the KDE look are kind of WIndows nostalgics?
<cartel_> danko123456: no way
<danko123456> No, eh?
<delltony> so i got sick of it and told them either install linux or delete my number out of your phone book
<delltony> :)
<danko123456> Ok, that one gave me away as being canadian"_
<cartel_> danko123456: kde can look like mac, windows, amiga...
<danko123456> I guess..
<da_bon_bon> danko123456: lipstik rocks!
<danko123456> Ok, I guess Ill have to use it for a while to see whats so cool about it...
<HillTop> delltony	One guy gave his copy away and I had to replace it. :)
<cartel_> danko123456: a lot of people have it set up like mac
<danko123456> I mean...the Koffice does not look a lot like it should, by my standards...
<delltony> i mean i still use windows for some things but its only in a vm
<cartel_> delltony: but then dont you have people ringing you up asking why they cant install kazaa?
<da_bon_bon> delltony: vmware ?
<delltony> i only have to use windows for my garmin 2620
<delltony> yeah 
<cartel_> delltony: get a zaurus :)
<da_bon_bon> why not qemu ?
<delltony> i have used qemu
<da_bon_bon> ans whats a garmin 2620 ?
<delltony> a gps
<cartel_> a phone i think ?
<danko123456> Some device, I bet,
<delltony> global position sat
<cartel_> ahhh
<danko123456> no, its a pet...
<cartel_> delltony: you can get linux compatible gps
<danko123456> ok, later, KDEists...
<delltony> you give me another 2 grand to buy it
<danko123456> :))
<danko123456> Bye.
<delltony> and ill listen
<delltony> :)
<cartel_> is it actually a sat or a unit :)
<delltony> yeah i carry a sat in my pocket
<delltony> ;)
<cartel_> do you carry a sun too
<cartel_> hehehe
<delltony> got solar panels on my ass
* da_bon_bon thinks why would anyone need a gps device ? He'd just ask for the name of the street in the local nearby cafe ! ;)
<delltony> well lets see
<delltony> i'm a field service tech for the newspaper presses in the us
<delltony> and i don't have time to find a street at the neighborhood bar
<da_bon_bon> ohok
<delltony> when a press has to be up in so many hours
<delltony> i'm like mighty mouse
<delltony> here i come to save the day
<delltony> and trust me its hell
<delltony> cause its time critical
<cartel_> press?
<cartel_> oh
<cartel_> hahaha
<delltony> plus gps's are cool. tells you all the strip joints in the area
<cartel_> cool :)
<cartel_> really
<delltony> yeah everything
<delltony> food by category
<delltony> strip joints, atms you name it
<delltony> they are nice
* cartel_ wonders when streetwalkers will wear gps tags
<delltony> they actually have portable debit card machines man
<cartel_> streetwalkers???
<delltony> yep
<delltony> i'm dead serious
<cartel_> here the streetwalkers are all the dirty ones that arent good enough to work in a brothel
<delltony> well here its illegal
<cartel_> ya thats the difference
<cartel_> its legal here...
<delltony> but coworker called an escort as they call them here
<delltony> and she honestly had a portable credit card machine in her purse
<cartel_> did you hear about the social security in germany that revoked a womans payments because she refused a job at a brothel??? 
<cartel_> escort isnt usually a streetwalker
<delltony> actually it is here
<cartel_> cellphone?
<delltony> cellphone?
<delltony> and i'm saying streetwalker as hooker
<cartel_> coworker called her on a cellphone?
<delltony> no he called her from the hotel room
<cartel_> they're all hookers man
<delltony> found her cell number online and called the escort service
<cartel_> hehehe
<delltony> she called back and came to his room and stuff
<cartel_> did he get his moneys worth
<delltony> no man get this 
<delltony> and if i need to change subject i will just let me know guys
<cartel_> lol
<delltony> but i figure its late so its no big deal
<delltony> but nah he wanted it by hand, she wanted 300 bucks 
<cartel_> wtf!!!!!!!
<delltony> this dude actually paid her believe it or not
<delltony> and get this
<cartel_> she couldnt get him off?
<delltony> she puts on playtex gloves
<delltony> like those kitchen sink gloves
<delltony> and does it
<cartel_> hahahaha
<delltony> i laughed like hell
<cartel_> well how is she to know if he has herpes or what...
<delltony> i agree
<delltony> but 300 bucks, i told him hell id do it for 300 bucs
<cartel_> i wonder how much for the head job...
<delltony> with or without teeth?
<cartel_> yeah man 300 bucks is a rip for that, i fucked a girl in the ass after i bought her a 100 dollar doll
<cartel_> hahahahahahhaa
<cartel_> she didnt have a mobile debit machine tho
<delltony> well i can't speak for everyone else but i know for a fact I WILL NEVER PAY FOR IT
<cartel_> i guess thats the difference
<delltony> when i can go to any local bar and buy a girl a few drinks
<delltony> and get whatever i want 
<delltony> if im desperate
<cartel_> is it kramer that said there are two things i will never pay for parking and sex
<delltony> i think so
<delltony> i mean technically you pay for it
<delltony> but i don't pay for it directly
<cartel_> unless its a one night stand
<cartel_> then you dont really pay for it
<delltony> man i don't pay for jack on a one nighter
<delltony> most of the time i don't even know their last name
<cartel_> i dont even know their first name
<cartel_> lol
<delltony> hey a different topic
<delltony> what the hell is the world coming to man
<delltony> a blind guy graduated med school
<delltony> as a surgion
<cartel_> i know man the pope is dead!! i mean i thought he was sustained by god!
<delltony> no man i'm serious this blind dude is performing surgery
<cartel_> is that med school in uzbekestan
<cartel_> maybe hes a gifted healer
<delltony> hang on let me look
<delltony> http://www.cnn.com/2005/HEALTH/04/02/seeing.no.limits.ap/index.html
<cartel_> hopefully he wont be performing vasectomies
<delltony> man talk about "chopped liver"
<gsuveg> anyone know a blog poster app for kde ?
<delltony> i don't know of a poster but i know of i think its kticker that will read the blog
<cartel_> gsuveg: kluje, klapjack
<gsuveg> cartel_: thanks
<cartel_> delltony: akregator too
<delltony> yeah
<cartel_> gsuveg: they are for livejournal which is what i use
<teardrop> what was that usplash thing that was being talked about a minute ago
<gsuveg> cartel_: thanks
<gsuveg> cartel_: gimme me url, i dont find it
<cartel_> http://www.justfuckinggoogleit.com/search.pl?query=kluje
<gsuveg> cartel_: thanks
<da_bon_bon> in a lens cleaner cd, where should the cleaning brush be located, ideally ?
<pussfeller> wap keeps needing to be reassociated after awhile
<verden01> Hi
<Gavrila> hi there, is there a way to start the net configurator tool post installation?
<Gavrila> at install time I hadn't the right kernel,and my eth wasn't recognized. Now I've set it up correctly, but I'd like to use the installer  net script to configure it rather doing by myself
<Gavrila> please anyone?
<xamdm> whats with the configuration in kcontrol ??
<xamdm> otherwise install gnome-system-tools and use network-admin
<Gavrila> I want to use the installation script
<Gavrila> but I can't find it xamdm :(
<xamdm> why ??, the other tools make the same
<xamdm> jou can also edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Gavrila> xamdm: hehe yeah I know but I was curious on how to use install scripts
<Gavrila> post installation of course
<xamdm> ask in #ubuntu
<mz2> how do i make qt apps able to use lipstik/plastik theme? it's in the theme list in qtconfig on my desktop computer but not on my laptop
<carambol> is smart package manager useable in ubuntu?
<carambol> it is in hoary-universe
<carambol> hi
<_ReDRuM_> just installed kubuntu on my main machine :)
<_ReDRuM_> wheres the screen res tool
<incubii> goto control center->peripherals->display
<_ReDRuM_> ahh :)
<_ReDRuM_> thanks
* _ReDRuM_ doesn't know how anyone can live with 60mhz
<_ReDRuM_> and ... whats the name of the package with all the KDE application manuals in?
<incubii> im on 60hz now
<incubii> but its an LCD
<_ReDRuM_> yeh they're completely different
<_ReDRuM_> i scan see 60mhz crts scanning
<incubii> Help in the KMenu should be the applicaton manuals
<_ReDRuM_> makes my head hurt like nothing else
<incubii> i use 120hz on CRTs
<incubii> i cant look at 100hz
<incubii> lol
<_ReDRuM_> mad
<_ReDRuM_> i tend to find multiples of 25 above 50 look ok
<_ReDRuM_> prefer looking at 75 to 85
<incubii> yeah i wont go below 85
<incubii> i forced work to purchase high refresh monitors
<incubii> said it was an OH&S issue
<incubii> ;)
<_ReDRuM_> hehe
<incubii> now i just finished setting up 30" LCDs on PCs
<incubii> mm
<_ReDRuM_> slick
<_ReDRuM_> the manuals are missing
<_ReDRuM_> "this manual is not installed"
<incubii> load a terminal up
<_ReDRuM_> yup
<incubii> first make sure you have the lastest update list
<incubii> apt-get update
<incubii> then do a search
<incubii> apt-cache search KDE
<incubii> or maybe manual
<incubii> that will list the package names
<incubii> then apt-get install <packagename>
<incubii> :)
<incubii> of course if you already know how to do this i wasted my time
<incubii> lol
<_ReDRuM_> naw i don't know nothing about debians package manage
<_ReDRuM_> your breath is well spent :)
<_ReDRuM_> even virtual breath
<incubii> heh
<_ReDRuM_> which is sweet since i cant smell what you had for lunch
<incubii> you might be wise to edit /etc/apt/sources.list and enable the other respoitories
<_ReDRuM_> i might well do theres no manuals package :/
<_ReDRuM_> bit of an oversite...
<_ReDRuM_> is this universe scarey and bad or is it just fine?
<_ReDRuM_> non-source is making me nervous but it had to be done
<incubii> and any line you see universe in, add multiverse after it
<incubii> universe is fine
<incubii> multiverse has mplayer and things like that
<_ReDRuM_> multiverse is use contrib?
<incubii> im not sure
<incubii> it just has everything universe doesnt
<_ReDRuM_> hehe ok
<incubii> which isnt that much
<_ReDRuM_> does it have a bytecode enabled freetype or will i have to make that ? :)
* incubii shrugs
<incubii> im thinking the make option
<_ReDRuM_> whats the debian package tool command to list things that depend on a package?
<_ReDRuM_> ooooh im going to love this distro
<incubii> lol i honestly dont know, ive never needed to do that
<_ReDRuM_> ive got a working KDE in 40 mins not 4 days like my gentoo
<incubii> i just do apt-get package and it does the rest
<_ReDRuM_> eh no worries ill read the manpage
<incubii> well apt-get install package
* _ReDRuM_ has to be awkward
<incubii> lol
<_ReDRuM_> got to have my smooth fonts :)
<incubii> u can enable AA in control center
<_ReDRuM_> yeh thats not what i want, i want the patended adobe bytecodes routines
<_ReDRuM_> s/adobe/apple/
<incubii> im not aware of this
<incubii> how much improvement over AA is it
<_ReDRuM_> er... well... when i installed a system with it on i was like "wow... best looking fonts i ever saw"
<incubii> oh if u like GUI packagee management may i suggest installing Synaptic
<_ReDRuM_> and installing one without was a bit like "ugh... almost as good as ms windows"
<incubii> yeah
<_ReDRuM_> i swore id do proper work today not screw around with this stuff :)
<_ReDRuM_> oh well
<_ReDRuM_> synaptic > kynaptic?
<incubii> yes
* _ReDRuM_ installs
<incubii> kynaptic is newer then synaptic
<incubii> so it has a bit to catch up
<incubii> though im sure thattl be over by KDE 3.5
<incubii> lol
<_ReDRuM_> ill leave it there and check on it from time to time then
<incubii> synaptic actually shows the description
<incubii> !
<_ReDRuM_> omg im loving these installs :)
<_ReDRuM_> kynaptic does if you hover the mouse over it
<_ReDRuM_> but i didnt like the UI so im glad you said that
<apokryphos> KPackage is a good option to go for at the mo
<incubii> kompose is  agood packages if you like some of OS X Expose features
<_ReDRuM_> root@delta:~# apt-get install kompose
<_ReDRuM_> dont know but OS X is cool :)
<Pointwood> where do I configure kompose?
<incubii> i beleive its shortcut key is alt+tab
<apokryphos> Once you have it installed, right-click the tray icon
<incubii> you have to go click on it from the kmenu as it doesnt start up after install
* _ReDRuM_ wonders if you could just use gt-gtk to patch synpatic to a kde app
<_ReDRuM_> qt-gtk even
<apokryphos> _ReDRuM_: why? KPackage is better :P
<_ReDRuM_> i disagree
<_ReDRuM_> er wait
<_ReDRuM_> kpackage?
* _ReDRuM_ tries that
<apokryphos> yes
<Pointwood> hey, it works :)
<Pointwood> :)
<_ReDRuM_> oh yeh
<_ReDRuM_> slick
<_ReDRuM_> thanks man :)
<incubii> i put kubuntu on my x86 at work tday
<incubii> worked like a charm
<apokryphos> cool
<Pointwood> though I think I need to install the nvidia drivers to make it run better
<_ReDRuM_> ... gripe one kpackage needs a right click menu
<incubii> i have no use for it but thats not the point
<incubii> lol
<_ReDRuM_> anyone know a good "how to make deb package howto?" or shall i JFGI ?
<apokryphos> _ReDRuM_: that's only the remenants of synaptic in you; you'll get used to it ;-)
<apokryphos> http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ch-start.en.html
<_ReDRuM_> thanks
<apokryphos> np
<incubii> man amarok is a nice media player
<incubii> works so nicely with my ipod
<incubii> except for the fact i had ID3 tags
<incubii> :D
<incubii> hate*
* _ReDRuM_ just executed an upgrade special -> upgrade all
<_ReDRuM_> is that a bad idea?
<_ReDRuM_> from the kpackage
<_ReDRuM_> ive only just installed this seems a bit odd it has 211mb of packages
<_ReDRuM_> (to upgrade)
<incubii> yeah thats about right
<_ReDRuM_> blimey
<incubii> its still only RC
<_ReDRuM_> ok
<Jefis> How to make konqueror to remember that Menubar is hidden, if i press CTRL+M and close konqueror it doesn't remmeber
<apokryphos> Jefis: did you try what I said?
<_ReDRuM_> btw - LVM on installer didnt work properly creating LV's - i think its cause i was using dumb label names like /usr instead of usr but when i did that with the warty installer it fixed it for me
<incubii> because you have to save the profile
<incubii> which you cant do without the menu bar
<incubii> :)
<Jefis> hold on, apokryphos i try keyboard shortcut :)
<apokryphos> Hmm, actually I think the proper way to do it is different; hold on, I'll play around
<Jefis> yeeeeee
<Jefis> works :)
<_ReDRuM_> ... n00b question alert :) how can i make konversation open urls in firefox not konqurer
* _ReDRuM_ tries installing firefox
<_ReDRuM_> oops :)
<incubii> lol
<_ReDRuM_> just assumed...
<apokryphos> Jefis: Cool :), found another way to do it too. What did you use? Special Window settings?
<_ReDRuM_> konquerer is OK and all but it's the IE of KDE
<Jefis> what?
<apokryphos> That only sounds negative in theory
<apokryphos> it's not, in fact, at all
<apokryphos> (coupling anything with IE makes it sound bad :P)
<incubii> actually i find it better then firefox
<apokryphos> same
<incubii> specially with all the custom web shortcuts i have
<Jefis> ie sucks
* _ReDRuM_ finds it slower than FF
<apokryphos> :-O
<Jefis> opera is faster :)
<Jefis> looks great :)
* apokryphos finds it faster at loading pages and at starting up
<Jefis> allmost free
<_ReDRuM_> yeh it doesnt support xml tho
<Pointwood> as a newbie too, I must say that I much prefer konqy to nautilus
<_ReDRuM_> or xslt rather something with those new fangled xml techs it didnt love
<incubii> ewww natuilus
<apokryphos> Opera has full XML support
<incubii> such a memory hog
<Pointwood> but I prefer Firefox as a browser
<_ReDRuM_> konqy is sweet :) the only gripe i have with it as a file manager is if i type "se" into a window with files called sugar, search and epoch it should hilight serch not sugar then epoch
<Jefis> Pointwood, from my side, konqueror is way better than nautilus
<Jefis> i used windows for last six years, but i more like linux :)
* _ReDRuM_ changes sugar to sarge so the example actually works
<incubii> i love the VFS support in KDE
<_ReDRuM_> fish:// > * :)
<incubii> works seamlessly for me
<_ReDRuM_> it does need multi-key searches tho on file names
<_ReDRuM_> even windows explorer does that
<_ReDRuM_> if it did that - wouldn't have a single complaint
<Jefis> _ReDRuM_, what's the problem?;)
<incubii> i dont understand multi-key search
<incubii> even though i probably do it
<incubii> though i find 'attrib /s c:\filename' to be much faster then windows own search system
<_ReDRuM_> incubii: goto a directory with some stuff in and make two extra files called zero and zambia, type ze into it, should higlight zero not z then something beginning with e
<_ReDRuM_> thats what i mean
<incubii> oh
<incubii> i get you
<_ReDRuM_> windows explorer does it even
<_ReDRuM_> and in all other respects konquerer trashes that
<_ReDRuM_> its a very common thing for me to use unfortunately since total commander xnc, etc do it too and i was a dedicated 2-pane file manager man until i saw konqurer
<_ReDRuM_> improves efficiency no end
* _ReDRuM_ will submit a feature request for it somewhere
<_ReDRuM_> There is an old Roman saying, Longum iter est per preaecepta, breve et efficax per exempla! (It's a long way by the rules, but short and efficient with examples!). <--- nice touch :) like it.
<incubii> yeah i miss that feature to
<incubii> but other features outweigh its loss for me
<_ReDRuM_> incubbi - likewise but it would be a MAJOR plus and install konquerer as undisputed emperor not just a common king
<_ReDRuM_> lets get an open proxy list list and submit a feature request and have a perl script add "me too!" posts to it every half hour :)
<incubii> lol
<incubii> i can do that with my dialup link :P
<_ReDRuM_> sweet
* _ReDRuM_ goes and submit a feature request
<_ReDRuM_> how do i enable cookies in konqurer (cant install firefox cause im updating...)
<_ReDRuM_> oh... what timing it just finished :)
<incubii> configure konq->cookies
<bet0x> hi all 
<bet0x> hi crimsun :D
<_ReDRuM_> hmm they are enabled
<_ReDRuM_> just broken
<apokryphos> _ReDRuM_: you'd have to start the kcookiejar daemon (don't remember how to do), or just relogin
<_ReDRuM_> "unable to open cookie manager"
<_ReDRuM_> oh right :)
<apokryphos> Did you just do an upgrade?
<_ReDRuM_> root@delta:~# sudo kcookiejar
<_ReDRuM_> yup
<apokryphos> You should really restart KDE when you upgrade kdebase/libs
<_ReDRuM_> yeh i will do soon
<_ReDRuM_> shouldnt hurt too much the essential libs should remain on the disk until i exit...
<apokryphos> Of course. But for proper use, generally. 
* _ReDRuM_ is still installing things
<_ReDRuM_> thanks for the tip
<_ReDRuM_> ill restart when firefox is on
<incubii> heh
<ztonzy> apokryphos, hey
<apokryphos> hi there :)
<apokryphos> ztonzy: how's it going?
<ztonzy> eh, fine I guess...allergy times :(  yuck
<incubii> wb _ReDRuM_ 
<_ReDRuM_> thanks
<ztonzy> apokryphos, bought wireless keyboard+mouse yesterday, works fine.... Logitech Cordless Desktop EX-100
<apokryphos> ztonzy: what evil allergies are you subject to?
<_ReDRuM_> error from firefox on start -> /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html could not be found...
<apokryphos> sweet. I've got some cheap brand cordless keyboard + mouse, but it works great. :)
<_ReDRuM_> im guessing thats cause ubuntu uses that default page and kubuntu doesnt install it?
<_ReDRuM_> omg all the buttons are broken
<ztonzy> apokryphos, birch, but also some other that I am just sensitive too, birch hasnt started yet, but another tree called "Al" here in sweden, dunno english name
<incubii> firefox is fucked ?
<ztonzy> apokryphos, trees
<_ReDRuM_> yeh very fcuked, it tries to open that default site that inst there, the import bookmarks box has screwed up buttons and doesnt function..
<incubii> seemed alright this morning for me when i did a clean install of kubuntu
<apokryphos> ztonzy: ouch. Allergic to nature. ;-)
<_ReDRuM_> did you try and import your old bookmarks? :)
<ztonzy> apokryphos, heh...
<_ReDRuM_> suppose its only a minor screw up
<incubii> lol i have no bookmarks
* _ReDRuM_ just replaces the bookmark file
<ztonzy> apokryphos, hmm just bought a Sony Ericsson K700i , wondering if a USB/Bluetooth will work with KDE ...do you know ?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: there's been some talk about kdebluetooth. Not sure if it's in Universe yet
<ztonzy> I have some bluetooth installed
<_P_> apokryphos:  i use it  on my office PC 
<_P_> it works  with  deb pack
<incubii> bbs SG-A
<_ReDRuM_> whats the "kubuntu" way to start portmapper/nfs ?
<apokryphos> _P_: excellent. What packages do you need? kdebluetooth? Tell ztonzy ;-)
<_P_> ah
<ztonzy> apokryphos, uh  ??
<apokryphos> ztonzy: _P_ here says he has it working on his laptop -- looks like it'll work for you too.
<ztonzy> apokryphos, seems it is a GTK based app/s
<_P_> ztonzy:  install kdebluetooth
<_P_> you  can  fine  the  deb repository on the  main  site
<ztonzy> not foubd
<ztonzy> found*
<_ReDRuM_> anyone know the right way to do this before i just go running the demons by hand and making custom init scripts? :)
<_ReDRuM_> n/m someone answered me in ubuntu - sort of
* apokryphos tries out krita
<ztonzy> _P_, main site where ?
<_P_> i am searchin for it 
<ztonzy> ok
<_P_> i use  it  at  work  some times  ago
<ztonzy> must leave home soon though...
<ztonzy> ok
<ztonzy> _P_, what do you use with ?
<apokryphos> Not sure if motaboy's repository is still running.. it should be
<_P_> kdebluetooth 
<apokryphos> ztonzy: here's the repository: http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~motaboy/ubuntu/
<_P_> with  a  dongle  and nokia  6600
<apokryphos> ztonzy: add that to your sources.list
<_P_> thanls  apokryphos 
<_P_> this ia  a  good news
<_P_> something  about kmobiletools?
<_P_> :D
<_ReDRuM_> apt is fun.
<apokryphos> _P_: if there's something you want but not in, add it to the suggested package page. 
<ztonzy> damnit
<_ReDRuM_> i dont know why i never tried apt before :)
<ztonzy> dunno how
<ztonzy> stressed
<apokryphos> ztonzy: add the line: deb http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~motaboy/ubuntu/ ./          to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<da_bon_bon> hey, i wanna clean my cd rom lens. i removed the dirve out of bay. can someone guide me further, please ?
<ztonzy> must gp
<ztonzy> go*
<ztonzy> later!
<apokryphos> see ya
<_ReDRuM_> can someone go into a console and type this? (replace USERNAME with your username): echo `egrep '([^:] +:){3}.*,?USERNAME' /etc/group | cut -d\: -f 1`
<_ReDRuM_> will give me a list fo the default groups a users supposed to be in for kubuntu
* _ReDRuM_ just rm'd his user account in a rush to try and make the desktop and mozilla work properly again
<incubii> gave me nothing
<_ReDRuM_> did you paste it as is?
<incubii> yes
<_ReDRuM_> root@delta:~ # echo `egrep '([^:] +:){3}.*,?hal' /etc/group | cut -d\: -f 1`
<_ReDRuM_> cdrom floppy plugdev
<_ReDRuM_> odd... works for me
<apokryphos> adm dialout cdrom floppy audio video plugdev lpadmin scanner shared
<_ReDRuM_> apokryphos: thankie
<incubii> nup even as root i get nothing
<incubii> :D
<_ReDRuM_> incubii: oddness... did u use grep instead of egrep or something?
<incubii> still nothin
<_ReDRuM_> brb relogging
<incubii> root adm disk dialout voice cdrom floppy sudo audio dip www-data video plugdev games users lpadmin scanner admin hal slocate
<incubii> hmm wonder why it worked in xc hat
<_ReDRuM_> ahha :)
<incubii> hmm wonder why it worked in xc hat
<incubii> root adm disk dialout voice cdrom floppy sudo audio dip www-data video plugdev games users lpadmin scanner admin hal slocate
<incubii> there ya go
<incubii> ;)
<_ReDRuM_> woo
<_ReDRuM_> sucessfully imported my old mozilla profile too
<_ReDRuM_> the buttons are still screwed but copying my old folder in worked fine
<_ReDRuM_> oh :/ lost that URL for the debian make packages howto by rming my user account
<_ReDRuM_> anyone still have it or shall i just google? :)
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell _ReDRuM_ debhowto
<Pyre> _ReDRuM_: http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ch-start.en.html
<incubii> http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ch-start.en.html
<_ReDRuM_> apokryphos/pyre - ty :)
<incubii> oh you beat me to it
<_ReDRuM_> incubii: heh
<apokryphos> The power of AI :P
<incubii> :P
<_ReDRuM_> whats the "apt" way to change default editor to vi?
<_ReDRuM_> i got some pico/nano thing when i typed visudo
<_ReDRuM_> took me 30 seconds to stop pressing the / and : keys
<incubii> lol i dont have permission to visudo
<incubii> even though i can sudo
<incubii> :D
<rickdangerous> _ReDRuM_, set VISUAL variable probably
<_ReDRuM_> makes sense cause u need root to edit the file
<_ReDRuM_> rickdangerous: theres no "dpkg-configure/apt makemylifeeasier" command?
<incubii> man dpkg
<incubii> oops
<rickdangerous> _ReDRuM_, well
<rickdangerous> _ReDRuM_, first try setting VISUAL and see if it works
<rickdangerous> VISUAL=/usr/bin/nane visudo
<incubii> dpkg --configure package
<rickdangerous> s/nane/nano
<apokryphos> set the $EDITOR variable
<rickdangerous> VISUAL is better
<rickdangerous> EDITOR is ed and ex
<_ReDRuM_> i mean... wheres the system setting it from, what script and is there a config command to change it?
<rickdangerous> but it can be used as a de facto situation
<apokryphos> _ReDRuM_: that's what we're saying... those should change the default terminal editor
<_ReDRuM_> but the system is setting it to nano somewhere from a script as a default? or does visudo as it compiles now default to using nano?
<rickdangerous> _ReDRuM_, update-alternatives --config editor | is what's used in debian but I don't know if it works for ubuntu
<apokryphos> setting one of those variables should override it
<apokryphos> nano is probably default because it's far more user-friendly/accessible originally
<_ReDRuM_> yeh it does but i want to change the config
<rickdangerous> _ReDRuM_, but not all programs use that alternatives
* _ReDRuM_ tries the deb command
<_ReDRuM_> apokryphos: yeh i got no beef with distros defaulting to nano, so long as i can change it
<_ReDRuM_> rickdangerous: works ... thanks :D
<rickdangerous> _ReDRuM_, np. visudo works too?
<apokryphos> for reference, it's dpkg-reconfigure ;-)
<_ReDRuM_> yup :)
<_ReDRuM_> cool
<_ReDRuM_> readlink("/etc/alternatives/editor", "/usr/bin/vim", 4095) = 12
<_ReDRuM_> debian is almost like a whole new OS...
<_ReDRuM_> im going to get lost
<rickdangerous> hm
<spiral> hi
<_ReDRuM_> hi spiral
<segfault2k> gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood morning
<apokryphos> mornin' :)
<_ReDRuM_> rickdangerous: whats the debian command to list a packages reverse dependencies?
<_ReDRuM_> if i get too annoying feel free to yell RTFM at me :)
<rickdangerous> apt-cache rdepends package ?
<_ReDRuM_> thanks
<rickdangerous> yeah man apt-cache :)
<rickdangerous> np
<segfault2k> xD
<segfault2k> lol
<segfault2k> konversation 0.17 is out! :D
<segfault2k> released :D
<apokryphos> oh yeah, Thursday
<apokryphos> segfault2k: why was there such a quick spurt from 0.16 -> 0.17? When 0.15 was hanging for ages =)
* apokryphos goes to compile
<rickdangerous> 0.16 was buggy
<rickdangerous> cartman said so at least
<segfault2k> 0.17 fix a lots of bugs
<segfault2k> look at the new website too
<apokryphos> right
<segfault2k> made by segfault2k
<segfault2k> :P
<segfault2k> based on a design of "i dont remember the name"
<segfault2k> xD
<apokryphos> who's that? ;-)
<apokryphos> Wow; much nicer.
<apokryphos> got that KDE feel, more, finally. :)
<segfault2k> yeah
<apokryphos> the .deb out already? nice.
<_ReDRuM_> is it me or is rdepends listing a load of packages not directly linked to the program but rather things depending on a package thats linked to it?
<rickdangerous> could be, never looked at it carefully
<_ReDRuM_> i want to recompile freetype with bytecode in it
<rickdangerous> apt-get source freetype
<_ReDRuM_> and it just told me the whole of X links to freetype with is unlikley id think it linked to libxft2
<_ReDRuM_> heh handy :)
<_ReDRuM_> im liking this package manager more every minute
<rickdangerous> apt-get build-dep package  is even nicer
<_ReDRuM_> example?
<rickdangerous> and there's the apt-build for optimization
<_ReDRuM_> ... webpage full of one line examples? :P
<rickdangerous> I can't say any but google should return one 
<rickdangerous> build-dep installs all -dev packages necessay for building the package
<rickdangerous> necessary*
<Verwilst> when will kubuntu final be out? :)
* Verwilst will wait until then to install
<apokryphos> Tomorrow
<Verwilst> w00t
<closure> apokryphos, if i distro upgrade
<closure> will it be cool?
<apokryphos> Sure
<_ReDRuM_> oh my god
<_ReDRuM_> this rocks :)
<rickdangerous> _ReDRuM_, which? :)
<_ReDRuM_> apt!
<rickdangerous> yes it does.
<_ReDRuM_> almost wish i had it installed elsewhere now
* _ReDRuM_ isnt going to wish that after all the toil this could have saved
<rickdangerous> also use emacs as editor:P
<_ReDRuM_> no :)
* apokryphos coughs: go for kate
* _ReDRuM_ puts on his vi > * t-shirt
<rickdangerous> I want kemacs :)
<_ReDRuM_> whats it link with currently to provide its X UI?
<rickdangerous> Xlib but  next version will have gtk
<_ReDRuM_> when its got gtk u can use qt-gtk to make kemacs :)
<rickdangerous> a lpart for it would be nice too
<rickdangerous> kaprt*
<rickdangerous> argh :)
* apokryphos is wondering if he's the only one with a dated libfontconfig1 preventing konversation installation
<_ReDRuM_> .. installed with my kubuntu cd a couple of hours ago :)
<_ReDRuM_> this is the first time i used it
<_ReDRuM_> might replace xchat
<apokryphos> not 0.17 though (konversation version, that is)
<_ReDRuM_> looks like hoarty turns on bytecode must just be this screen
<_ReDRuM_> heh naughty
<_ReDRuM_> they turn it on without any of the patent circumvention methods
<_ReDRuM_> just directly enable it
* _ReDRuM_ never mentions that again
<rickdangerous> _ReDRuM_, debian x-strike-force turns it on too AFAIK
<_ReDRuM_> apple are a bunch of pirates hope they dont notice
* _ReDRuM_ wishes there was some kind of "shrink" option for kde to shrink everything down to a higher res size without increasing the res
<_ReDRuM_> we dont all have 27 inch powerhouse displays :)
<_ReDRuM_> how do i mark a package in kpackage for installation later?
<apokryphos> click on the little circle to the right of it
<_ReDRuM_> lol
<_ReDRuM_> thanks
<_ReDRuM_> i couldnt see the mark column header with these gigantic fonts :)
<_ReDRuM_> just half an M
<apokryphos> why gigantic fonts? Did you kdesu it?
<_ReDRuM_> kduwhat? :P
<_ReDRuM_> i turned the res down to something that allowed 75mhz refresh
<_ReDRuM_> (1024x768)
<apokryphos> did you run it with sudo or something?
<_ReDRuM_> yeh
<_ReDRuM_> no
<_ReDRuM_> i ran it from the menu
* _ReDRuM_ has ran it both ways but ran it from the menu this time
<apokryphos> ok
<_ReDRuM_> muhaha
* _ReDRuM_ installs 20 million font packages
<_ReDRuM_> i will do some proper work soon :)
<blacklabel> _ReDRuM_: did u install the Brooklyn Kid font?
<Puckaroo> hi can anyone help me please
<Puckaroo> i have just installed ubuntu and I'm a bit lost
<blacklabel> whats up
<Puckaroo> i have gnome and i'm trying to change to kde
<Puckaroo> but whn i write
<blacklabel> yep
<Puckaroo> apt-get install kubuntu
<Puckaroo> it says
<Puckaroo> that it 
<blacklabel> try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Puckaroo> couldn't find the package
<apokryphos> it's kubuntu-desktop
<Puckaroo> yup
<Puckaroo> i wrote that
<Puckaroo> and still
<Puckaroo> it won't work
<blacklabel> you've done sudo apt-get update
<Puckaroo> ok i hadn't 
<Puckaroo> i really new to this
<Puckaroo> sorry
<_ReDRuM_> Puckaroo: you will also need to click in the bottom left and select KDE from session types on the login manager
<apokryphos> no problem at all :). We're here to help.
<_ReDRuM_> otherwise it will put you in gnome and you will be like "huh? i didn't order any gnomes..."
<Puckaroo> lol
<Puckaroo> i did the update thing
<blacklabel> now try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Puckaroo> and tryed again and still says that it cant find it
<apokryphos> Puckaroo: are you on warty?
<Puckaroo> mmm what is that?
<Puckaroo> i this so
<Puckaroo> i says warty
<apokryphos> Puckaroo: ok, then you will first have to upgrade to Hoary to get Kubuntu
<Puckaroo> in a lot of lines right after i did the update (im a mess )
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell Puckaroo ubukde
<Pyre> Puckaroo: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingKDE
<Puckaroo> ok 
<apokryphos> Puckaroo: don't worry about it; we can talk you through any problems :)
<Puckaroo> i'm on my way
<apokryphos> (or try to :P)
<blacklabel> apokryphos: is Pyre a bot or something
<apokryphos> yeah
<blacklabel> ok
<buz> any xinerama experts around?
<buz> i can't get my 1600*1200 lcd to work with 1600*1200 (configured with DPMS), keeps telling me the output from the vga card isnt supported
<Puckaroo> ok i'm back
<Puckaroo> i'm in hoary now
<Puckaroo> did the update
<Puckaroo> and the install
<Puckaroo> and now it says
<apokryphos> Puckaroo: that sure was quick...
<Puckaroo> that some packages couldn't be installed
<Puckaroo> lol
<apokryphos> what ones?
<Puckaroo> python-imaging-sane
<Puckaroo> python-newt
<Puckaroo> and
<Puckaroo> python-pyorbit
<apokryphos> Try doing sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (I have no idea why that works for me sometimes)
<blacklabel> that was a fast upgrade
<apokryphos> that python stuff shouldn't have prevented the full upgrade though
<apokryphos> blacklabel: too fast 
<Puckaroo> no the update didn't give anytrouble
<apokryphos> Ok. Have you restarted now into Hoary?
<Puckaroo> it said that hen i tryed to install the kubunto again
<Puckaroo> ups
<Puckaroo> i dond't restart
<Puckaroo> i'll be back
<apokryphos> I really think you should...
<apokryphos> ok
<apokryphos> That update took less than 7 minutes. Disturbing. ;-)
<blacklabel> did he upgrade from warty to hoary in 7 minutes?
<segfault2k> !!
<_ReDRuM_> hmm... i installed ms true type fonts and theyre not showing up in the list... whats going on? :)
<apokryphos> Allegedly. =)
<blacklabel> he must be on T1...or similar 
<_ReDRuM_> t1 isnt all that fast
<apokryphos> It's more the fact that the actual *installing* too took that long
<_ReDRuM_> many broadband connections have faster downstream than t1
<blacklabel> yea
<_ReDRuM_> yeh he must have the teraflop going on there
<blacklabel> could be on a dual 2.5Ghz PowerPc lol
<apokryphos> And I thought there was something like a 600 Kb/s limit anyhow, on the servers
<blacklabel> yea i thought there'd b a limit
<_ReDRuM_> why are fonts always so difficult...
* _ReDRuM_ beats the fonts
<apokryphos> what's the prob? Can't fix from kcontrol?
<blacklabel> is kubuntu gonna be out when ubuntu is out?
<apokryphos> Yes
<blacklabel> ok
<_ReDRuM_> yeh
<_ReDRuM_> theyre not in kcontrol
<_ReDRuM_> all the new fonts i just installed arent there
<_ReDRuM_> or at least i know some of them arent cause m$ verdana isnt
<Puckaroo> hi again
<apokryphos> Oh, I thought you were having problems with sizes... did you install from kcontrol?
<apokryphos> hi
<_ReDRuM_> no from kpackage
<_ReDRuM_> i dont know how to install fonts from kcontrol
<apokryphos> hm, they should be in there, I'd presume, then :(
<Puckaroo> i've also rebooted and tryed both the update and the install and still the same answer
<StR> how do i set the hostname?
<apokryphos> Puckaroo: are you definitely on hoary? Can you give me a cat /etc/issue ?
<_ReDRuM_> i am having trouble with sizes but bitstream vera suxors and i want different fonts :)
<apokryphos> kcontrol > System Administration > Font Installer
<_ReDRuM_> its one of the most important thing and always gives me a headache
<Puckaroo> ups Ubuntu 4.10 "Warty Warthog" \n \l that is what it says
<apokryphos> though you have to already have the fonts.
<apokryphos> Puckaroo: you didn't upgrade properly :)
<Puckaroo> but i changed every warty for hoarty
<apokryphos> Puckaroo: did you apt-get update?
* _ReDRuM_ just installs 6000 windows fonts
<Puckaroo> yup
<apokryphos> hehe
<apokryphos> Puckaroo: please www.pastebin.com your /etc/apt/sources.list then
<Puckaroo> that's the last line
<Puckaroo> Des:7 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Release [95B] 
<Puckaroo> Obj http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/restricted Sources
<Puckaroo> Des:8 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/restricted Release [101B] 
<Puckaroo> Descargados 812B en 0s (2156B/s)
<apokryphos> Des? Obj?
<Puckaroo> spanish
<Puckaroo> descarga
<Puckaroo> objeto i guess
<apokryphos> Puckaroo: use the sources.list on that link I gave you. Do a complete replacement
<apokryphos> %recall ubuhoary
<apokryphos> darn, forgot he's down.
<apokryphos> www.ubuntu.com/wiki/guidetohoary
<Puckaroo> uy i just pasted mine
<Puckaroo> thought u wanted to see it
<_ReDRuM_> still not there..
<apokryphos> ok, sure
<_ReDRuM_> no doubt it put them in roots personal folder that way
<Puckaroo> ?? i'm lost
<_ReDRuM_> i think i need to rebuild the font cache
<apokryphos> Puckaroo: that security one shouldn't be enabled, I don't think.
<_ReDRuM_> Puckaroo: cp sources.list ssources.list.orig && sed -i s/warty/hoary/g sources.list
<Puckaroo> what? i don't even know what that is
<apokryphos> Puckaroo: cancel that; it's fine
<apokryphos> Puckaroo: now do sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<_ReDRuM_> thats what i did (cept i used vi, not sed) worked for me
<rickdangerous> yuxel, heh sen ubuntuya mi gectin?
* segfault2k is the only one that activates the root?
<_ReDRuM_> but listen to apokryphos he is an expert :)
<segfault2k> with sudo passwd?
<segfault2k> XD
<apokryphos> segfault2k: yes :P
<segfault2k> s/that/who
<segfault2k> !
<segfault2k> =..
<segfault2k> haha
<segfault2k> how r u apokryphos 
<_ReDRuM_> segfault2k: first thing i did is sudo passwd :)
<segfault2k> rlz
<segfault2k> im not the only one :D
<apokryphos> segfault2k: great :), little sad that konversation install isn't working because of dated libfontconfig1. What did you do?
<_ReDRuM_> anyone happen to know how to rebuild the font cache? i bet thats the problem
<Puckaroo> ok
<Puckaroo> i have just typed
<segfault2k> apokryphos: 
<Puckaroo> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<segfault2k> what is the error?
<Puckaroo> and i think it's updating
<apokryphos> segfault2k: konversation: Depends: libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0) but 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 is to be installed
<segfault2k> ahh
<apokryphos> Puckaroo: ok, cool :). It'll take some time
<segfault2k> with the deb
<apokryphos> yeah
<segfault2k> compile it :D
<segfault2k> its not take to much time
<Puckaroo> yup about 2 hours or so
<apokryphos> Yeah, I don't so much mind the time; liked the idea of using the repo though
<Puckaroo> thanx a lot i'll just wait
<Puckaroo> if it works is great
<apokryphos> :)
<Puckaroo> well, i'll probably be around later. Thanx you all for being so nice
<Puckaroo> bbye
<apokryphos> no worries; see ya
* _ReDRuM_ presses ctrl+alt_backspace
<_ReDRuM_> stupid fonts!
<segfault2k> xD
<apokryphos> hehe
<segfault2k> kooldock is rlz :D
<apokryphos> you trying the deb? It working ok?
<shie> hello! anyone from the dev team here? wanted to report an issue with autoconf hell on 5.04RC ...
<segfault2k> apokryphos: i compile the cvs
<_ReDRuM_> hah
<_ReDRuM_> now they show up
<apokryphos> segfault2k: ah yes, forgot you do the artwork for it
<apokryphos> _ReDRuM_: cool :)
<segfault2k> http://ktown.kde.cl/~segfault/kubuntu.jpg
<segfault2k> low quality of the jpg, but the original png up to 800kb XD
<_ReDRuM_> install missing plugin dialog is also broken in firefox...
<_ReDRuM_> seems like some part of gtk thats needed wasnt pulled in
<buz> is there any way to force Xorg to stick to 60hz refresh on a display?
<buz> specifically one that's otherwise managed with DPMS
<buz> DPMS must be more akin to Display PMS looking at the weird stuff it does here
<_ReDRuM_> buz vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf and remove the other mode lines? :)
<buz> no mode lines
<_ReDRuM_> dunno then
<buz> it's weird
<shie> buz: you need to limit the vertical/horizontal values. this will make it stick to a lower refresh 
<_ReDRuM_> Section "Screen" <---- remove the other modes from that section?
<buz> i don't even use those. for my 17" lcd, DPMS works just fine
<buz> for the 20" one, it breaks with 1600*1200 which is pretty weird as it works under win or osx
<buz> maybe its some xinerama weirdness, i dunno
<buz> i fucking hate X
<buz> must be the weirdest piece of software in existence
<_ReDRuM_> lol
<_ReDRuM_> it's convoluted
<_ReDRuM_> nothing is obvious
<segfault2k> http://ktown.kde.cl/~segfault/kubuntu.jpg
<segfault2k> :P
<buz> it seems pretty random to me
<_ReDRuM_> needs some mega-gui tool to manage everything
<buz> IS there a gui tool for X config on ubuntu?
<buz> if there is, i sure couldn't find it
<segfault2k> xorgcfg -textmode :P
<_ReDRuM_> someone pay me ill buy 10 books and make one :)
<segfault2k> lol!
<segfault2k> XD
<_ReDRuM_> call it X Chairman
<buz> xorgcfg just might be even weirder than xorg.conf itself
<buz> next try
<_ReDRuM_> anyone know when i right click on a font in kde and select install to system, it asks for a rootpass then says its incorrect?
<_ReDRuM_> stop lying
* _ReDRuM_ beats KDE
<Riddell> _ReDRuM_: means you're using an old version of kdebase
<_ReDRuM_> thanks
<Riddell> _ReDRuM_: enter your user password
<_ReDRuM_> ... im not?
<_ReDRuM_> its the newest one in kpackage :/
<_ReDRuM_> riddell - ty
<segfault2k> i have the same error _ReDRuM_ 
<segfault2k> when any kde app ask me for the root password
<segfault2k> says its incorrect
<segfault2k> :S
<_ReDRuM_> didnt like it
<_ReDRuM_> man... why cant this shit just work
* segfault2k is playing Mago de OZ - Track 5
<_ReDRuM_> such a headache
<_ReDRuM_> oh my god who do my co-lo think they are upgrading my kernel without asking
<_ReDRuM_> stupid f******
* _ReDRuM_ goes for a smoke and chills
<_ReDRuM_> god damnit
<_ReDRuM_> i was in the middle of an rsync
<_ReDRuM_> they could have at least checked top first
<_ReDRuM_> and they put a fedora core 4 kernel on it
<_ReDRuM_> ha hahahah
* _ReDRuM_ cries
<segfault2k> xD
<rzei> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuDefaults does the question mark after for example "No KEdit?, No menu entry for KWrite?" denote that this item would require explaining or a discussion wheter it's a sane decidion or not?
<burgermann> Does anyone know how to bring up the KDE start wizard?
<rzei> burgermann: kpersonalizer
<burgermann> rzei, where do i find it? :)
<burgermann> oh.. I just run it :P
<rzei> yeah :)
<apokryphos> segfault2k: woww, very nice. What icons you using there?
<apokryphos> rzei: they were up for discussion and, as I imagine, still is (but not for Hoary -- too late). Add a note there to share your thoughts
<rzei> apokryphos: darn i have to write something :) oh why couldn't i just rant anonymously here on irc :D
<burgermann> Ohhh that's just so sweet as sirup :P
<burgermann> Weee!
<burgermann> weeelll.. gotta go =p
<segfault2k> apokryphos: some icons that i converted from mac :P
<segfault2k> do u want it?
<segfault2k> them
<apokryphos> segfault2k: yes please :)
<segfault2k> let me tarball them
<apokryphos> Using some real nice ones at the mo though, too. 
* apokryphos looks for the name
<rzei> apokryphos: do you happen to know where to find some explanations for those choises, not to include kwrite in menus or use openoffice writer for all csources just for example?
<apokryphos> Acqua Rade/Graphite Rade
<segfault2k> the rad-e8 icons
<segfault2k> are the most close to perfection that ive seen
<apokryphos> rzei: kwrite one is generally down to kate being default, I think. Possibly wanted to limit number of editors in menu
<segfault2k> after of my icons sure
<segfault2k> XD
<apokryphos> Those ones, yes. They are very nice, and so unknown! Why is that?
<segfault2k> dunno
<apokryphos> there's quite a few variations of them, too, and only recently discovered
<haggai> rzei: Riddell made the majority of the decisions.  Take a look at https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuDefaults
<Riddell> rzei: openoffice associated with text files was a problem that's been fixed
* haggai discovers he wasn't subscribed to updates on that page
<Beineri> rzei: the Wiki adds the question marks to them because it thinks they are Wiki page names
<apokryphos> segfault2k: real sweet icons there. Any chance of them becoming a full collection in the future?
<Riddell> haggai: I find it easest to subsribe to the whole wiki and filter on kubuntu
<haggai> Riddell: ah cool idea :)
* haggai does that
* segfault2k is away: doin' some konversation artwork :P [KonviCVS/Kubuntu]  >> Loretito Te Amo
<segfault2k> apokryphos: but the icons i sent to you are not mine :S
<apokryphos> ah
* _ReDRuM_ notices checkinstall has a -D for debian function
<_ReDRuM_> cool
<_ReDRuM_> is there a quick command after you apt-get source <package> and do all your modifications to roll it back up again and install?
<uniq> roll it back up, like make a .deb? 
<_ReDRuM_> yeh
<_ReDRuM_> and install it two would be nice
<_ReDRuM_> its probably dpkg something... sorry im being so lazy :)
<uniq> take a look at debuild
<uniq> that's what i use..
<_ReDRuM_> thanks
<uniq> and dpkg-buildpackage
<uniq> manpages are good.
<ztonzy> apokryphos, hey, back home now 
<apokryphos> hi
<ztonzy> from parttime job
<apokryphos> oh ok; how was it?
<ztonzy> some sun/warmth , then suddely wind/rain heh
<apokryphos> raining here; bah. 
<spiral> hello
<trygvebw> spiral, hello
<motaboy> Hi all!
<apokryphos> motaboy: hey :). Been trying out koffice; so far seems pretty cool. Mainly looking at Krita
<motaboy> apokryphos: I'm happy :D
<_ReDRuM_> yuck
<_ReDRuM_> koffice
* _ReDRuM_ doesnt like it
<_ReDRuM_> OO-ximian is nice
<_ReDRuM_> hey! kde didnt come with kteatime! :)
* _ReDRuM_ files a bug report :)
<_ReDRuM_> that program always finds its way onto my most top used programs list
<_ReDRuM_> it might be a toy, but its the best toy ever.
<uniq> you can install it though.
<uniq> maybe it's not installed by default.
<uniq> kynaptic :)
* apokryphos coughs: KPackage :P
<uniq> or kpackage of course.
<_ReDRuM_> yeh i did
<_ReDRuM_> im just sayin... its a bug
<_ReDRuM_> heh
<_ReDRuM_> it really is that important! :)
* _ReDRuM_ would never remember his cups of tea without kteatime
<uniq> it's a wish from you.. (and maybe whole england)
<_ReDRuM_> damn straight!
<uniq> :)
<_ReDRuM_> buggy software no kteatime :)
* _ReDRuM_ grumbles :P
* apokryphos is working out what it does
<_ReDRuM_> its a stopwatch
<_ReDRuM_> you set timers and it alarms when they expire
<_ReDRuM_> handily has three different types of tea brewing time built in :)
<uniq> workrave is nice.
<_ReDRuM_> whats that?
<uniq> especially if you work with computers all day.
<_ReDRuM_> compiling a full featured php on a slackware minimal a, ap d install ISNT nice :)
<uniq> apt-cache show workrave
* _ReDRuM_ re-runs configure for the 14th time
<_ReDRuM_> oh heh
<_ReDRuM_> im immune
<uniq> slackware wasn't very time-friendly when i used it.. back in the slack 4.0 and 7.. days.
<_ReDRuM_> it's still not
<_ReDRuM_> it's good to make a system with nothing else but what it needs on
<_ReDRuM_> and to have absolute control
<_ReDRuM_> but time wise? nope...
<uniq> debian/ubuntu is god at teh same.. :)
<_ReDRuM_> not as much as slack
<apokryphos> killall teatime
<_ReDRuM_> slack is bascially linux from scratch with a few binary tarballs thrown in and a handy tar package manager
<apokryphos> that seems pointless :P
* apokryphos prefers ktimer
<_ReDRuM_> apokryphos: does ktimer have the tea brewing times built in?
<_ReDRuM_> NO.
<uniq> I'll get back to my packaging of kbandwidth.
<apokryphos> hehe, true.
<_ReDRuM_> there u go then
* _ReDRuM_ sips his tea
<hunger> Is kwallet broken?
<_ReDRuM_> ahh
<_ReDRuM_> hunger: working for me
<hunger> _ReDRuM_: I can not create new wallets with it.
<_ReDRuM_> only use the single wallet so dont know about that
<hunger> _ReDRuM_: So do I... but I need to tell that to the bloody app first;-)
<_ReDRuM_> rofl
<_ReDRuM_> where the f*** is libmcve
* _ReDRuM_ downloads the freebsd port and examines
<_ReDRuM_> ahh thanks fbsd :)
<_ReDRuM_> i like the way ubuntu console comes setup
<_ReDRuM_> konsole even
<_ReDRuM_> default black background not dodgy white ones
<_ReDRuM_> and the purple backdrop in konqie is a nice touch
<_ReDRuM_> sparhawk... thats a guy from a book isnt it/
<Puckaroo> hi again..
<Puckaroo> remember me i was here a while ago, i was trying to install kubuntu
<Puckaroo> but couldn't
<Puckaroo> hi?
<Puckaroo> i still need help please
<omni_lonnie> Puckaroo: what did you need?
<LeeJunFan> Puckaroo: what's your problem?
<_ReDRuM_> whats the torrent plugin for kfile like?
<LeeJunFan> _ReDRuM_: it doesn't seem to work.
<_ReDRuM_> norze
<_ReDRuM_> wheres the azureus package
<_ReDRuM_> :P
<LeeJunFan> _ReDRuM_: have to use qtorrent.
<_ReDRuM_> eh
<_ReDRuM_> ill make an azureus package sometime
* _ReDRuM_ tries qtorrent
<Puckaroo> oh hi
<Puckaroo> i finally managed to install the kubuntu
<Puckaroo> and i think i marked is as my desktop
<Puckaroo> i logged of and came back in especting my kde but
<Puckaroo> instead it looks like a mix of kde an gnome
<_ReDRuM_> apt-get remove qtorrent :)
<Puckaroo> and i don't know where to check or change it
<uniq> puckaroo: did you install from the kubuntu install cd? or did you install kubuntu-desktop on a ubuntu system? 
<Puckaroo> i installed ubuntu this morning from a cd
<_ReDRuM_> Puckaroo: remember when i said you will have to click in the bottom left of the login screen on session and change it to kde? install the kdm package and do that...
<_ReDRuM_> uniq he upgraded ubuntu
<Puckaroo> ok i'll try again
<_ReDRuM_> Puckaroo: if you have fast internet i'd suggest getting the kubuntu cd and installing that...
<uniq> _redrum_: the only useable(well.. with loads of ram and cpu).. bittorrent client i've found.. is azureus (spelling?).. 
<_ReDRuM_> oh dear
<_ReDRuM_> he's never going to make it work
<_ReDRuM_> uniq: bitcomet on windows is nice
<_ReDRuM_> but for linux yeh azureus is your only option
<_ReDRuM_> (from what ive seen)
<uniq> _redrum_: ok.. i wouldn't know.. don't use windows on a regular basis.
<_ReDRuM_> me either anymore
<uniq> i've got it installed on my laptop.. but only boot it once in a while to update the virus definitions.. heh.. 
<_ReDRuM_> i used it in parallel with linux console for 11 years... then recently it got killed and im all linux
<_ReDRuM_> X finally got to a stage where its good enough for me :)
<_ReDRuM_> (thanks KDE)
<_ReDRuM_> better than winblow in many regards.
<Puckaroo> great thanx it worked
<Puckaroo> i thought i had done it
<Puckaroo> now another question please 
<uniq> shoot.
<Puckaroo> i also have windows installed and have two partitions more in fat32 i think
<Puckaroo> where i store things
<_ReDRuM_> Puckaroo: you're welcome :0
<Puckaroo> can i see them from linux?
<uniq> sure.
<Puckaroo> how?
<Puckaroo> lol
<uniq> you can even write to them.. if they are fat32.
* _ReDRuM_ beats another stupid package trying to make /lib/packagename dirs
<_ReDRuM_> doesnt ANYONE read the FHS
<uniq> puckaroo: try to do alt+f2, and write media:/ and press enter.
<_ReDRuM_> </rant>
<uniq> _redrum_: I haven't read the FHS :] 
<_ReDRuM_> uniq - im sure your hd is a sprawling mess :)
<uniq> but i know where the files are stored, and should be stored.. anyway.. i think.. anyway.
<_ReDRuM_> perhaps not to you
<Puckaroo> a window opened that says kde crash handler
<uniq> puckaroo: oh.. great.
<Puckaroo> ok i tryed again
<Puckaroo> and a window with what loks like the partitions opened
<Puckaroo> but when i tred to acces one
<Puckaroo> it says
<uniq> yes.. that's the partitions.
<_ReDRuM_> uniq: packages should put state in /var/lib/packagename not /var/package-name ... this is liek the 4th thing ive compiled today ive had to muddle with source code to fix
<Puckaroo> could not mount device
<Puckaroo> The reported error was
<Puckaroo> mount can't find
<_ReDRuM_> mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt
<uniq> _redrum_: ubuntu? 
<_ReDRuM_> somethn like that
<_ReDRuM_> uniq: no.... source compiles heh
<uniq> make packages. :)
<Puckaroo> /dev/dba5 in etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<_ReDRuM_> ubuntu is very well behaved FHS-wise
<_ReDRuM_> not suprisingly for debian-based distro
<_ReDRuM_> uniq: half way through making a KDE gaim :)
<uniq> puckaroo: hum.. strange. I thougth it wuold work out of the box.
<_buz> _ReDRuM_: why would anyone care
<uniq> _redrum_: kde gaim? 
<_buz> kopete works just fine
<_ReDRuM_> too busy compiling php on slackware tho so havent finished it
<_ReDRuM_> _buz: about what?
<_buz> kde gaim
<_ReDRuM_> cause kopete is an ugly piece of crap
<uniq> i've fucked up my msn account.. so i won't need kopete for some time i guess.
<Puckaroo> ??
<_buz> i've always found gaim to be an ugly piece of crap
<Puckaroo> i wrote mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt and it says now
<uniq> tried to change my e-mail, from a non-working.. to a working.. no chance.
<Puckaroo> mount wrong fs type
<_ReDRuM_> eh it wont be when im done with it, i cant stand kopte personally
<Puckaroo> bad ooption....
<_buz> well give us a shout when gaim doesn't need anymore GTK cruft
<omni_lonnie> I like gaim *and* kopete...  when I'm in KDE I use kopete :)
<_ReDRuM_> Puckaroo: you sure the drive is fat not ntfs?
<omni_lonnie> if i'm on windows or gnome I use gaim.
<Puckaroo> yup
<_ReDRuM_> Puckaroo: what drive is your windows drive on?
<Puckaroo> i have one drive with a partition ntfs for windows
<Puckaroo> and 2 mora partitions for data fat32
<Puckaroo> and then linux
<Puckaroo> hda
<_ReDRuM_> echo -e "p\\nq\\n" | fdisk /dev/hda
<_ReDRuM_> type that into a console
<Puckaroo> and i have another tiny one that i almost don use hdb
<Puckaroo> on my way
<_ReDRuM_> look for the one with System saying something like windows or fat
<uniq> _redrum_: fdisk -l :)
<Puckaroo> unable to open /dev/hda
<_ReDRuM_> and paste that line
<_ReDRuM_> uniq: eh what i did works :)
<_ReDRuM_> but thanks
<_ReDRuM_> i knew there was a switch somewhere :)
<Puckaroo> that's what it said
* _ReDRuM_ too lazy to read the man pages as usual
<_buz> as for windows, dd -if /dev/zero -of /winpartition might help (don't try this at home)
<_ReDRuM_> Puckaroo: erm
<uniq> don't try that.
<Puckaroo> ???
<Puckaroo> hehe ok
<_buz> are there XEN (vm) debs anywhere
<Puckaroo> i can load windows without any problem i tryed that after installing ubuntu
<Puckaroo> just in case i had done something to the partitions and everything was fine
<uniq> puckaroo: ok. but the partitions are listed in media:/ right? - then simply clicking on them, should mount them.. as far as i know.
<Puckaroo> yup
<uniq> ahh.
<uniq> no.
<Puckaroo> they are listed
<Puckaroo> but when i click i get an error
<uniq> I get the same when trying to access my ntfs partition.
<_ReDRuM_> i can access mine fine
<_ReDRuM_> but i mounted them from console...
<Puckaroo> but the other two are fat32
<_ReDRuM_> Puckaroo:  paste this
<_ReDRuM_> puckaroo: fdisk -l `mount | egrep '([^ ] + ){2}/ ' | cut -d\  -f 1 | sed 's/.$//'`
<uniq> _redrum_: then it doesn't matter.. we'll have to do it from kde you know.
<uniq> that's just a workaround.
<uniq>  for this time.
<Puckaroo> it says
<_ReDRuM_> uniq - i dont even know how to mount drives in kde :)
<Puckaroo> cannot open hda
<_ReDRuM_> lol.
<Puckaroo> but hda is where ubuntu is
<_ReDRuM_> yeh i know that mount command would work that out...
* _ReDRuM_ thinks
<uniq> puckaroo: hda is the name of the harddisk, hda1 is the first partition.. hda2 is the second.. and so on.
<uniq> hdb is the second harddisk.
<uniq> hdb1 is the first partiton on the second harddisk.
<_ReDRuM_> Puckaroo: you said you only have the one drive right?
<Puckaroo> no i have two but one of them i don't use
<Puckaroo> is a tiny one
<_ReDRuM_> so windows is on the same disk?
<Puckaroo> yup
<_ReDRuM_> too weird
<_ReDRuM_> Puckaroo: if you give me shell access ill look at it
<Puckaroo> that's me always gettin myself into trouble
<uniq> puckaroo: don't .
<uniq> _redrum_: bad solution.
<Puckaroo> ???
* _ReDRuM_ is stumped and doesnt know what to do other than strace/dmesg examining etc
<uniq> you help people help them self.
<uniq> you don't do it for them :)
<_ReDRuM_> ok
<Puckaroo> ok
<_ReDRuM_> uniq - what do you suggest?
<uniq> Anyway it's bad to give someone you've just met on IRC access to your computer.
<_ReDRuM_> yeh it is a bad idea
<Puckaroo> yup
<Puckaroo> that much i knew lol
<uniq> _redrum_: adding the correct entries to /etc/fstab
* _ReDRuM_ often fixes irc peoples systems over shell...
<Puckaroo> do i just edit it and write something
<uniq> I'm sure you do. But i don't like it.
<_ReDRuM_> uniq: would it even boot without correct fstab?
<_ReDRuM_> surely mount knows best
<_ReDRuM_> and that command i gave him fdisk -l whatever device / is mounted on
<mikkel> I have downloaded the .debs for kvirc - how do i install them?
<Puckaroo> do you want to see what my fstab looks like?
<Puckaroo> do i have to write something there?
<_ReDRuM_> paste it in #flood
<Puckaroo> ok
<_ReDRuM_> tho im confident you are right about your disks cause... mount agrees with you
<_ReDRuM_> i would think the system wouldnt boot without a correct fstab entry for /
<uniq> puckaroo: go to media:/ right-click on the disk you want to access. and find out what it's name is.
<uniq> if i right click on my windows partiton.. it's named hda3
* _ReDRuM_ looks at media:/
<Puckaroo> hda5
<uniq> ok.
<Puckaroo> y hda6
<uniq> then go to console
<Puckaroo> ok
<_ReDRuM_> mount -t vfat /dev/hda6 /mnt
<uniq> no.
<uniq> don't do that.
<_ReDRuM_> no?
<Puckaroo> ?
* _ReDRuM_ shuts up
<Puckaroo> what do i do?
<uniq> puckaroo: where do you want it to be mounted? 
<uniq>  /media/windows ? 
<Puckaroo> ??
<Puckaroo> i don't know
<Puckaroo> i just want to access it
<Puckaroo> i don't really have any... 
<uniq> ok, what's the disk called in windows? 
<uniq> C?
<uniq> D?
<Puckaroo> d and e
<uniq> ok.
<Puckaroo> d is hda5 and eis hda6
<uniq> sudo mkdir -p /media/c
<uniq> sudo mkdir -p /media/d
<Puckaroo> oki
<uniq> just wait a sec.. i'll find the best options for mounting fat32.. or atleast what I use.. if it's the best or not.. 
<Puckaroo> done
<Puckaroo> good
<_ReDRuM_> what i wanna know is, why cant he fdisk -l /dev/hda that is bizarre.
<uniq> puckaroo: sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak
<Puckaroo> done
<uniq> puckaroo: sudo echo "/dev/hda5 /media/d vfat defaults,exec,user,noauto,umask=022,dmask=022 0 0" >> /etc/fstab
<uniq> puckaroo: sudo echo "/dev/hda6 /media/c vfat defaults,exec,user,noauto,umask=022,dmask=022 0 0" >> /etc/fstab
<Puckaroo> it says permision denied
<uniq> even with sudo?
<Puckaroo> yup
<uniq> ok.
<uniq> sudo passwd
<Puckaroo> $ sudo echo "/dev/hda5 /media/d vfat defaults,exec,user,noauto,umask=022,dmask=022 0 0" >> /etc/fstab
<Puckaroo> bash: /etc/fstab: Permission denied
<Puckaroo> that's what it sayd
<Puckaroo> said
<Puckaroo> done
<Puckaroo> i set the pass
<Puckaroo> shall i try again
<Puckaroo> ?
<uniq> argh, lost dialup connection.. 
<Puckaroo> oh
<uniq> ok.
* LeeJunFan remembers sudo echo (er pseudo echo) - one hit wonder. And it was someone elses hit - funkytown. :)
<uniq> now that youve got the password.. you can 'su'
<uniq> so do 'su'
<uniq> and enter teh password.
<Puckaroo> done
<uniq> then run the same command without sudo.
<uniq> echo "... 
<uniq> and so on.
<Puckaroo> now it says
<Puckaroo> no such file or directory
<Puckaroo> this thing hates me
<uniq> no such file or directory? 
<Puckaroo> now donw
<uniq> what did you write? 
<Puckaroo> i think i mistyped
<uniq> copy the stuff i wrote.. just leave the sudo part out.
<Puckaroo> yup
<uniq> run both commands.
<Puckaroo> and now i do the same for the other one?
<uniq> yes,.
<Puckaroo> both done
<uniq> ok..
<uniq> good.
<uniq> then 'exit' from the root  account you're currently using (after su)
<Puckaroo> i'm out
<Puckaroo> and i've gone to media
<Puckaroo> and clicked on the drive
<uniq> wait.. don't close the konsole just tyet.
<Puckaroo> and it let me in
<Puckaroo> GREAT
<uniq> :)
<uniq> go back to the console.
<Puckaroo> HERE I AM
<Puckaroo> uy sorry
<uniq> I'd suggest locking the root account.
<Puckaroo> good how do i do that?
<uniq> sudo passwd -l root
<Schn> whats the release date for 5,04 final?
<uniq> sudo passwd -u root  - to unlock
* _ReDRuM_ would just like to say his solution would also have worked albeit far less elegantly :)
<Pointwood> how do I restart the kde sound server?
<astro76> Schn: April 8
<pussfeller> how you make quake, et use artsd
<Puckaroo> so i write -l to lock it
<pussfeller> hanging on sound initialization
<Puckaroo> and if ever i need it again -u?
<Schn> astro: tomorrow? togheter with ubuntu?
<pussfeller> nope, its up, i hear it in the other room :)
<uniq> _redrum_: I know it would have, and thanks, i'll take that as a compliment :)
<uniq> puckaroo: yes., or just set the password again, with sudo passwd. -u will recover your already set password.
<astro76> Schn: yeah, and no, neither are out today despite what anyone might have said :p
<uniq> you can of course us this for regular accounts too.. of you'd like to close accounts.
<Puckaroo> ok already done it
<uniq> and be able to re-open with the userset password.
<Schn> astro: ok, thx
<Puckaroo> ok that's a bit too much just yet
<Puckaroo> i'll stick with the -l and-u
<Puckaroo> thax a great lot
<uniq> no problem :)
* _ReDRuM_ mentions sudo -s has the same effect as su
<uniq> oh.. didn't know.. thanks :)
<_ReDRuM_> np
<uniq> never been a sudoer :)
<_ReDRuM_> me either
<_ReDRuM_> it blows goats
<_ReDRuM_> however i can see why its good for most people :)
<uniq> it's grat.. I just can't get used to it.-
<uniq> great.. 
<_ReDRuM_> it would only be remotely great if you made a seperate account just to sudo with
<_ReDRuM_> the only other reason for using it is to stop yourself pasting webpages into root windows
<uniq> hehe :)
<_ReDRuM_> having the ability for a normal account to execute root commands removes a layer of security rather than adding one imho
<uniq> depends.. useful in some setups.
* _ReDRuM_ removed himself from the sudoers file
<treke|laptop> Depending on your set up the normal account is not capable of executing any arbitrary commands
<uniq> _redrum_: i've added myself with the evil: ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<uniq> heh.. on my singleuser laptop anyways.. 
<_ReDRuM_> ok sure you can configure sudo just to allow reboot etc, but then its useful as a way of giving users limited access
<_ReDRuM_> not the way kubuntu comes - tho i think making people use it to make them think about what they are doing and to stop them typing rubbish into root shells is a good idea
<_ReDRuM_> uniq: heh :)
<_ReDRuM_> uniq: chmod 4555 /bin/bash :)
<uniq> :)
<_ReDRuM_> sed -ri 's/^([^:] +:)([^:] +:)[0-9] +:[0-9] +/\1\20:0/' /etc/passwd 
<_ReDRuM_> haha
<_ReDRuM_> (nobody type that)
* _ReDRuM_ puts it in crontab
<segfault2k> for what it's
<_ReDRuM_> segfault2k: it will change every account on the system to root
<Rickdangerous> setuid vim 
<Rickdangerous> it's powerfull enough
<_ReDRuM_> i thought you were a st stallman church of emacs man rick :)
<Rickdangerous> heh
<Rickdangerous> it's for you :P
<_ReDRuM_> point
<_ReDRuM_> alias emacs='vim'
* _ReDRuM_ gets that on a t-shirt
<Rickdangerous> _ReDRuM_, there's the viper mode for emacs
<_ReDRuM_> Rickdangerous: yup. alias emacs=vim :)
<Rickdangerous> viper mode is the vi mod in emacs
<_ReDRuM_> lol
<_ReDRuM_> im suprised that exists
<Rickdangerous> yes it does. pass init=/usr/bin/emacs to your kernel :)
<_ReDRuM_> suppose it's kinda funny - "eh? vi? we have a vi mod."
<Rickdangerous> no it's serious
<_ReDRuM_> Rickdangerous: never. not for a million years.
<_ReDRuM_> and not then either
<Rickdangerous> ok ok vim and emacs are both very good
* _ReDRuM_ *reads how to filter sentences with the words emacs in from konversation*
<_ReDRuM_> :P
<_ReDRuM_> Rickdangerous: i have scientic proof that vi > emacs
* segfault2k is away: checking the proliant server [KonviCVS/Kubuntu]  >> Loretito Te Amo
<Rickdangerous> _ReDRuM_, whatever :)
<_ReDRuM_> Rickdangerous: http://www.tarunz.org/~vassilii/srom/ <--- scientific proof.
<_ReDRuM_> hey those scores are closer than usual
<Rickdangerous> yeah I remember that page
* _ReDRuM_ stops sending emacs fans there
<Rickdangerous> USENET is very scientific indeed :)
<_ReDRuM_> :P
<_ReDRuM_> wb
<_ReDRuM_> or not
<nakata> alrighty... so what's the magic trick to get amaroK to play mp3s?
<_ReDRuM_> nakata: drag files to it?
<nakata> _ReDRuM_: huk huk
<nakata> apt-get install amarok works fine
<nakata> i installed the engines, arts, gstringer, and xine
<nakata> i can play all the oggs
<segfault2k> gstringet
<segfault2k> gstringer
<segfault2k> XD
<segfault2k> streamer
<segfault2k> :P
<nakata> but it seems to lack the ability to play mp3s
<nakata> segfault2k: stringer :P
<_ReDRuM_> nakata: yoru other players work ok?
<nakata> it rides up your crack : it's useless
<nakata> _ReDRuM_: specifically, amarok worked fine yesterday with all audio files
<_ReDRuM_> what did you change since yesterday?
<nakata> the difference is i wiped my /usr /var /etc and so on, and installed ubuntu.
<nakata> the distro.
<nakata> debian => ubuntu
<nakata> obento...
<_ReDRuM_> try moving out any left over config dir in your home dir see if it works
<nakata> gee
<nakata> that sounds confident
* _ReDRuM_ shrugs
<bhna> hi
<nakata> "The claims it cannot play MP3 files"
<nakata> 'the claims'... i like that one.
<nakata> on the plus side, all my album covers and playlists are deleted now.
<nakata> cheers on that.
<Albertoz> anyone with kubuntu ppc?
<_ReDRuM_> try reading properly next time.
<_kay> nakata: I crossgraded from Debian 3 machines without any problems
<_kay> nakata: But then again, I trusted apt to do the right things and it did, no manual deletions of /usr which would make me shiver
<_kay> And I am using amarok every day
<nakata> _kay: neato
<nakata> let me just undelete my tree...
<_ReDRuM_> undelete? since when can you undelete things?
<nakata> heh.
<_ReDRuM_> you did move huh? :)
<_kay> nakata, I think you are screwed anyway, in /var that is where apt stored all thing
<nakata> _kay: it's a fresh install
<nakata> _kay: pretend it's a new hard disc
<nakata> the only difference is my /home is intact
<_kay> nakata: ah.... i see...
<nakata> anyway, like i said, all OGG files play dandy, in any engine
<_ReDRuM_> nakata: having my home intact from coming from gentoo screwed some apps up , hence the suggestion of temporarily moving out your config dir
<nakata> _ReDRuM_: done, already
<nakata> i even went through the amarok wizard and everything
<_ReDRuM_> what does strace say?
<nakata> i'm telling you man : I'm missing something
<nakata> oh ffs
<_kay> nakata: Hm... the Wiki should contain things about restricted formats
<_ReDRuM_> restricted mp3s? what like suse?
<_kay> Ubuntu does not have patented software by default
<_kay> I was surprised when I saw that I don't have to patch my KDE (yet?)
<_ReDRuM_> _kay: the bytecode engine in the freetype render is enabled... without the patent workarounds.
<xamdm> hi @ all
<nakata> strace says nothing interesting
<xamdm> Just uploaded a Kubuntu grub-splashimage at kde-look.org
<nakata> it's just garbage about rendering the initial ui, the little icon in the kicker, and that sort of thing.
<_kay> Which backende are you using nakata ?
<nakata> _kay: pick one
<_kay> I am using artsd... hm
<segfault2k> how can i boot into kubuntu install cd, but the BIOS not have the option to boot from cd
<segfault2k> only from floppy
<_ReDRuM_> hmm... its possible somesones written a driver to do that it wouldnt be that hard
* _ReDRuM_ googles
<_kay> I found it
<_kay> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallWithFloppiesHowto/view?searchterm=install%20floppy
<_ReDRuM_> it has install floppies? :)
<_kay> In short it says, install Debian Sarge
<segfault2k> xD
<segfault2k> lol
<_ReDRuM_> heh
<_kay> Then bootstrap Ubuntu instead
<_kay> (or kubuntu)
<_kay> You can use Knoppix on another computer to create boot floppies
<HillTop> Guys - to boot from a floppy into a CD: look up  Smart BootManager here:   http://btmgr.webframe.org/
<_ReDRuM_> http://newdos.yginfo.net/dosware/mdos71bd.zip
<_ReDRuM_> lol
<_ReDRuM_> snap
<_ReDRuM_> we both found one
<_ReDRuM_> the mdos one also does pen drives/usb etc i
<_ReDRuM_> (so it says)
<_kay> mdos?
<_ReDRuM_> that url i just posted
<_ReDRuM_> uses DOS to do its work probably why its called mdos
<segfault2k> _kay: i can make the floppies here
<HillTop> segfault2k - to boot from a floppy into a CD: look up  Smart BootManager here:   http://btmgr.webframe.org/
<_kay> That would be http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SmartBootManagerHowto
<segfault2k> danke
<HillTop> segfault2k - the floppy is not distro dependent.
<_ReDRuM_> HillTop: does it do USB boots too? smart boot manager sounds cooler than mdos and i could do with a usb booter
<_buz> i haven't got a floppy installed for 4 years now
<_ReDRuM_> lol
<_buz> never missed it once
* _ReDRuM_ looks at smart boot manager
<_buz> no wait, once
<_buz> when some nitwit gave me a floppy in 2003
<_ReDRuM_> could be handy to boot into a USB linux drive on other peoples windows machines
<HillTop> _ReDRuM_	It looks at all partitions and notes any/all bootable. A menu is presented - you select which to boot to. USB? I have not tried it. If you have a USB bootable - try it. I'd like to know how that works out.
<HillTop> _ReDRuM_	The SBM is written in INTEL machine code and is not related to Microsoft nor Linux. :)
<_ReDRuM_> obviously
<_kay> the release is about, right?
* _ReDRuM_ used to write bootsector programs as a kid
<_ReDRuM_> "Warning. All your drives have been vanished. To get them back please pay 1000...."
<segfault2k> xD
<HillTop> _ReDRuM_	Wow, so you could wrtie one if SBM doesn't work. :)
<_buz> lol
<_ReDRuM_> HillTop: writing a simple program that moves the partition table and writes text to a screen is a lot easier than writing something that can interface with cd-roms and usb :)
* _ReDRuM_ puts it on the to-do list sometime if smartbootmanager doesnt work
<_buz> i once had a mbr prog that would draw screen from bottom up
<_buz> people sure looked shocked
<_ReDRuM_> _buz: rofl
<HillTop> _ReDRuM_	I have used SBM and given a copy to a neighbor so he can boot Linux on his old box.
<_ReDRuM_> hilltop: cool
* _ReDRuM_ has been compiling things for php for 4 hours now
<_ReDRuM_> ... really should learn more about this apt :)
<HillTop> _ReDRuM_	Almost forget, my wife used it to rescue stuff off a Win98 box at her work. Used SBM and KNOPPIX. :)
<_ReDRuM_> HillTop: heh - i got a bart pe rescue disk somewhere that uses windows and has acronis utilites, etc on it
<_ReDRuM_> kinda like a windows knoppix :)
* _ReDRuM_ will never run it again
<_ReDRuM_> die windows die.
<HillTop> _ReDRuM_	I am very close to Windows free now. Ubuntu rocks. :)
<nakata> "snap"?
<_ReDRuM_> HillTop: i already am windows free :P use an ntfs driver to read old data - thats it
<_ReDRuM_> muhaha. down with windows.
* _buz is looking for a professional accounting package
<HillTop> There is a way cool ubuntu/knoppix derived distro called #beatrix - fits on a mini-CD and has very recent Firefox, OOo, GAIM, Evolution. Just stuff for the biz worker. I have it on an old P200 box here as an extra machine. It was being toss to the dump. :)
<_ReDRuM_> wonder what would happen if someone wrote a worm for windows that rootkits NT hides in the kernel, was polymorphic and destroys the data, flashes bios with jibberish and repeatedly tries to smash the HD heads beyond the end of the disk
<_buz> imho, p200 isn't worth the power it sucks
<_buz> _ReDRuM_: fun
<_buz> 90% of the world would be offline
<_ReDRuM_> how many would switch to linux? :)
<_buz> few
<_buz> they've accepted that windows sucks
<_ReDRuM_> do it monthly :)
<_buz> lol
<_buz> worm should migrate to the bios
<_buz> now that would be fun
<_ReDRuM_> tough tho youd have to reverse engineer a lot of bioses
<_buz> and if it finds windows boot manager, it don't do shit
<_ReDRuM_> need a whole team of people
<_ReDRuM_> could just take out dell, ibm, hp, etc
<_ReDRuM_> _buz - heh.
<_ReDRuM_> bios worms... that really is savage :)
<HillTop> _ReDRuM_	That is why I switched to Linux a year+ ago. My Win2000 box lost its way... something about registery. Cost a bundle to restore it. It still sits across the room but I hardly ever use it. Got this Linux only box now. :)
<_ReDRuM_> HillTop: mmm broken windows = money :)
<_ReDRuM_> windows debugger is quite nifty
<_ReDRuM_> ... has to be :)
<_buz> it would have to be some serious money for me to touch a broken win box
<HillTop> _ReDRuM_	Yea, had to replace the hard disk at the same time. Not sure what hit it. All my user data was recovered. Interesting thing, while I waited for it's repair, I used KNOPPIX to get needed files from it. KNOPPIX, don't leave home without it.
<_manuel> i prefer kanotix
* _ReDRuM_ likes ttylinux with ntfs driver :)
<_buz> yeah knoppix saved data from "broken" ntfs discs for me on various occasions
<_ReDRuM_> ttylinux is cool
<_ReDRuM_> its only 14mb or so :)
<HillTop> _manuel	  for some reason I've had hardware detect troubles with kanotix. I've tried every release. <shrug>  That is why it is nice to have choice. M$ is in quite a tizzy today. See battle over Linux:  http://news.zdnet.co.uk/software/linuxunix/0,39020390,39194131,00.htm
* _ReDRuM_ looks for the "use firefox not konquerer option in konversation"
<_ReDRuM_> ahh better :)
<_ReDRuM_> such lies
<_ReDRuM_> how much did m$ pay laura
<_ReDRuM_> almost all the distros provide cenralised security updates
<_ReDRuM_> most are even automatic
<_ReDRuM_> or many are
<_ReDRuM_> DiDio has been nicknamed DiDiot by some in the Linux community who
<_ReDRuM_> claim that she unfairly favours Microsoft. She hit back against this
<_ReDRuM_> claim on Wednesday, slamming the "<a href="http://news.zdnet.co.uk/software/linuxunix/0,39020390,39194159,00.htm" title="Yankee group slams 'Linux extremists">extremist fringe of Linux loonies</a>" who she claimed were disrespectful and insulting to those they disagreed with.
<_ReDRuM_> ugh... didnt realise it would paste the url
* _ReDRuM_ notes to self not to paste with konversation again
<_ReDRuM_> didiot :)
<_buz> _ReDRuM_:  did you fix the firefox issue?
<_buz> you can chose firefox in kcontrol components choser
<_buz> !recall firefox
<carambol> is apt-indicator already available?
<uniq> carambol: not buildt for (k)ubuntu as far as i'm concerned.
<_ReDRuM_> !recall firefox
<_ReDRuM_> ?
<_buz> http://www.kenkinder.com/blog/?postid=41
* _ReDRuM_ just set it in konversation options
<carambol> and ff-10.3?
<_buz> that will help a lot with firefox in kde
<carambol> 1.0.3
<_ReDRuM_> ahh thanks :)
<uniq> carambol: 1.0.2 is the newest at the moment.
<carambol> ok thx 
<phunky> anyone know where I can get an nvu package for kubuntu?
<phunky> (that works)
<uniq> nvu ? 
<_ReDRuM_> nvu is broken on many platforms
<_buz> nvu itself is broken
<_buz> the html it produces is pure crap
<_ReDRuM_> i filed a bug complaint with gentoo about it and they got some patches done upstream that will be in next version
<phunky> well in that case
<phunky> can someone point me to a better html editor
<phunky> ?
<_ReDRuM_> quanta
<phunky> ok, thanks
<HillTop> _ReDRuM_	New Domain Poisoning Attacks Microsoft Servers   http://www.informationweek.com/story/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=160501495&tid=5978     I'm downloading today's hoary live, gunna see if it has any issues. :)
<_ReDRuM_> people run real DNS servers on microsoft? :)
<HillTop> phunky	Try Nvu - it was a bit tricky to install but help on these forums was great. The last step required setting permissions for all users.
<_buz> i'll never quite understand why anyone would hookup ms servers to the net, at all
<HillTop> _ReDRuM_	It raised the allert to yellow for HomeLand Security. :/  Anyone using M$ servers is asking for it, IMO.
<_buz> you can save the money for ms and just bend over already
<_ReDRuM_> # dig . ns @a.root-servers.net | egrep 'IN[        ] *A' | awk '{print $5}' | xargs -i dig version.bind chaos txt @{} | egrep '^VERSION' | grep -i microsoft | wc -l
<_ReDRuM_> 0
<_ReDRuM_> seems like it's wildy popular with root servers :)
* _ReDRuM_ guesses thats a little unfair since microsoft servers probably dont reply to bind version requests
* _ReDRuM_ greps total reples
<_ReDRuM_> 8 reply to bind version requests
<_ReDRuM_> 8/13 running bind
<_ReDRuM_> (minimum)
<_ReDRuM_> Failed password for invalid user test from 201.224.77.198 port 35555 ssh2 <---- anyone else get tons of these in their logs?
<__P__3> yes
<__P__3> and i am  in italy
<uniq> I get them too.
<uniq> 19 so far this month.
<uniq> I get most of them from 210.153.93.102 though.
<_ReDRuM_> i get them from all sorts
<_ReDRuM_> wonder what scanner it is
<uniq> scanssh? :)
<_ReDRuM_> no idea dont play with those things anymore
<_ReDRuM_> not since the telnetd exploit for freebsd
<_P_> Failed password for invalid user hostmaster from ::ffff:212.143.152.3 port 40662 ssh2
<_ReDRuM_> that was a goodun
<uniq> I used to play with all kinds of scanners when I was working as a sysadmin.. 
<uniq> haven't got the time to play with all kinds of stuff anymore.
<_ReDRuM_> what do you do now?
<uniq> I work in the army.
<_ReDRuM_> ah
<_ReDRuM_> ... just build php and notice it installing stuff in the wrong dirs... good one php...
<uniq> hehe.
<_ReDRuM_> Installing PEAR environment:      /usr/local/lib/php4/php/ Installing build environment:     /usr/local/lib/php/build/
<_ReDRuM_> ive got to chroot this stuff
<_ReDRuM_> can see chrooting php being a headache
<_ReDRuM_> ldd didnt even reveal everything about apache let alone php
<_buz> chrooting php is next to impossible
<_ReDRuM_> it will be done
<_buz> it can be done
<_buz> but it's a real PITA
<_ReDRuM_> ive built quite a swiss army knife of tools to automate it
<_ReDRuM_> making use of strace, etc
<_buz> you need half an os to do it ;-)
<_ReDRuM_> oh well
<_ReDRuM_> half an OS it shall have
<_ReDRuM_> unfortunate for the shared memory
<_ReDRuM_> my old server was way too much "do what you feel like" so now im being more sensible and killing webdav, putting it in chroot, using suexec, etc
<bhna> is there any kdetv .deb?
<_buz> bhna: i think mepis has it 
<_buz> not sure if it works
<_buz> for kubuntu i mean
<uniq> someone is building for hoary too.. 
<uniq> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HelpingKubuntu
<uniq> don't know ehere to find them though.
<uniq> bah.. where
<bhna> _buz: thanks.
<bhna> kdetv at http://dziegel.free.fr/debian/unstable/ it works on kubuntu
<bhna> by
#kubuntu 2005-04-19
<Bicchi> 2 questions. Is kubuntu going to be released on the april 8th just like ubuntu? Also, is the april 8th release going to be the same as ubuntu april 8th release but with kde instead of gnome.
<Bicchi> should i just download ubuntu to be safe?
<_ReDRuM_> whats the right way to set fqdn under ubuntu?
<membreya> _ReDRuM_: have you fixed VLC yet? :P
<_ReDRuM_> haven't even used it
<_ReDRuM_> been busy
<_ReDRuM_> ... nobody knows how to set the DNS domain name?
* _ReDRuM_ is leafing through debian pages and cant find it anywhere
<_ReDRuM_> just stick it in resolv.conf?
<lonewolff> had anyone been able to install the quake 3 arena demo in kubuntu?
<_ReDRuM_> this really shouldn't be tough :/
* _ReDRuM_ just adds it to rc.local
<_ReDRuM_> what a horrible kludge
* _ReDRuM_ looks for rc.local...
<_ReDRuM_> too confusing.
<_ReDRuM_> cant stick it in /etc/hosts cause it gets its IP from DHCP
<owner> how come when you drag MP3's into amaroK it doesn't play em correctly 0_o
<_ReDRuM_> all i can find is people say put it as 127.0.0.1's name in /etc/hosts but that is known to break some programs that arent expecting to have 127.0.0.1 have the same name as your dns
<loren> ah
<loren> ty
<_ReDRuM_> loren: er? for aht? :P
<_ReDRuM_> what even
<billytwowilly> hi, I upgraded my amarok package and now the musicbrainz stuff doesn't work.
<loren> has anyone managed to get a splash screen that completly blocks out bootup?
<loren> i installed usplash, but it doesn't cover everything, just here and there
<sladen> loren: which 'usplash'?
<loren> the USplash package hmmh
<loren> let me check
<sladen> the thing that somebody else has written and called 'usplash'?
<loren> usplash_0.1preview_i386.deb
<sladen> where from?
<loren> 1 sec
<loren> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/USplash
<sladen> ?!
<loren> that's the USplash for grub bootloader i installed
<sladen> oh gah
<loren> is it crap?
<verden01> HI
<loren> hi
<loren> sladen: is there a better boot screen/manager thingo i can get that'll work nicely?
<sladen> at the moment.  no
<verden01> hey i'm doing a dist-upgrade now on my slow dialup so i would like to know if it will be close to the final version?
<sladen> loren: it missed the Hoary freeze, so I stopped working on it
<loren> are you on Horay or Warty?
<verden01> hoary
<loren> sladen: you wereworking on usplash? nice
<sladen> loren: somebody else in the meantime has been working on something else based on the ideas on the wiki page and decided to call 'usplash-preview'
<loren> it works most of the part, but i just wish it'd completly cover the text-stuff
<loren> ah
<verden01> oh sorry loren i must have answered someone elses question
<loren> oh sorry verden01: im on horay and i believe it's the most updated version dunno though 0_o
<loren> thanks sladen, i'll look for it
<loren> do you have a link by chance?
<loren> to usplash-priview
<sladen> loren: you're the one that downloaded it, not me
<loren> oh whoops lol
<verden01> thanx
<loren> i guess i'll have to get the official one from the wiki page lol
<sladen> there is NO OFFICIAL ONE
<loren> ...that's true lol, my brain's not all there ;) haha
<sladen> somebody else has 'kindly' added some links from the design page to something they've written.  That is what you've downloaded
* sladen missed the 'lol' at the end 4 lines up ;-)
<loren> ah, i see, do you by chance know if ubuntu's working on a official one?
<loren> :)
<sladen> 01:51 <          sladen > loren: it missed the Hoary freeze, so I stopped working on it
<sladen> perhaps I should start again now the release is over
<sladen> to try and decrease the confusion
<loren> :) it's a cool feature, i had to get out there and search for a graphical boot coz i need to make this thing as easy and non-provoking to regular people
<loren> at least that's my goal
<sladen> loren: I think one of the focuses to date is that people boot their computer for <60seconds, once per day
<loren> true, but the thing is im building something for OEM, so even if the most minute thing they dont like, it looks bad for me
<sladen> compared to using it for 8hours per day.  In that respect, more effort has been put into optimising the friendliness of the desktop part, that is being viewed more
<loren> yea
<loren> Kubuntu is very friedly
<loren> well, xpt for reading .deb files rofl
<loren> imo if i download em and try to install em first i have to apt-get install kpackage
<sladen> loren, for the moment, stick   vga=791 on the end of the boot line and the existing boot sequence should look much better (no line wraps and full screen)
<loren> i think right now i have it set to 1280x1024
<loren> let me check
<loren> vga=0x31b
<loren> atm
<loren> is there a difference?
<loren> COMCAST DIGITAL CABLE
<loren> hey sladen, if you know any Kubuntu developers, pass em on the message that Kubuntu looks and operates pretty nice, but there are still those occasional inconvieniences like how file associations are mixed up, i g2g
<loren> thanks for the help, and i hope you continue working on USplash, it's pretty cool, just i'd reccomend having it x-out any and all text during startup
<loren> cya
<sladen> loren: I'm sure they'll read your message about how good it looks and operates.  Well all of them except haggai ;-)
<_ReDRuM_> anyone know a handy way to list packages installed since a certain time?
<haggai> sladen: hey what are you doing on this channel? :)
<sladen> note sure ;-)
* Riddell wonders if he can bribe one of the dutch quakers to install kubuntu on sladen's laptop
<sladen> I don't think I have enough disk space for  apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sladen> the excessive 'bling' takes up too much room
<haggai> just deinstall gnome and you'll find there's plenty of room..
<gporcel> Hi, guys. I just installed kubuntu. It's a work of art!
<gporcel> Can anybody point me to the repositories that I'd need to add to get my DVD playing.
<blacklabel> http://www.ubuntulinux.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<gporcel> blacklabel: Thank you.
<Tsuroerusu> Hey guys, any chances that the final Kubuntu Hoary 5.04 will be released along with Ubuntu today?
<Riddell> Tsuroerusu: I'd say there's a good chance of that
<StR_gt> hi there...
<StR_gt> what was that pkg name to get full  kubuntu?
<Riddell> StR_gt: kubuntu.org/faq.php
<StR_gt> kubuntu-default-settings?  or how was it?
<Riddell> "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<StR_gt> what does "kubuntu-default-settings"  has?
<Riddell> it has the default settings for kubuntu, to state the obvious
<benjanet> how much hours more for kibintu stable download
<benja> how many hours for kubuntu stable ?
<narg> Is there and equiv of sid repos on ubuntu, or do you just stick with the lastest testing one for newest software?
<freex> elow rum
<freex> can i ask a apache question?
<NumPy> heh, got a good one, how do i start sshd 
<chron> howdy
<chron> anyone here use dial-up ppp in kubuntu?
<loren> noperz
<ztonzy> morning, btw did you see Ubuntu site ?  facelift ;)
<ztonzy> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/
<loren> why?
<ztonzy> no idea :)
<loren> hehh
<ztonzy> maybe the yellow/red wasn't that good looking ?
<loren> u made me think they got a new site or something
<loren> XD
<ztonzy> hehe
<loren> meh, i dont care for it
<loren> it's more of a gnome feel though
<loren> dry
<loren> desert like
<ztonzy> ah you mean compared to Kubuntu, funny though,  www.kubuntu.org has same look as Ubuntu, no clue  :) ??
<loren> heh
<loren> it's blue ;)
<loren> lol
<ztonzy> but not layout :)
<loren> i really think they should have kept the same name, but whatever floats your boat
<loren> meh yeah
<loren> kubuntu is very eye-candy user friendly
<loren> which is good
<ztonzy> true
<loren> heh
<loren> i just wish their hardware support was a little nicer
<ztonzy> but ubuntu is way easier than most distros anyway ;)
<ztonzy> Kubuntu ?
<loren> like some GL issues, and erm, file extensions cough** cough**
<loren> Kubuntu
<loren> Ubuntu is god of gnome, if i were to use gnome i'd use ubuntu
<loren> ro Gentoo
<ztonzy> GL issues ?
<ztonzy> what card? drivers?
<loren> hmmh 1 sec, let me find out
<ztonzy> I dont have any issues myself, got a nvidia fx5600 
<loren> cool, i have a 5500 in my other compy
<loren> im on a Nvidia  shoot where is it
<loren> i think MX 440?
<loren> can you display OpenGL screensavers? im curious
<ztonzy> ok, well....MX 440 cards doesnt have the best GL support imho
<ztonzy> me ?  sure
<loren> good
<ztonzy> np
<loren> hehe, i know, it's really a piece of crap, every piece of the machines damn nice xpt the graphics card
<loren> good ole 64m ;)
<ztonzy> hahaaha
<loren> yeah ;) its a test machine aside from the 2GB ram lol
<loren> i dont know how you get 2GB ram and 64mb graphics card, but... well... whatever lol
<ztonzy> I am avid Blender user...and onced tried Blender on my brothers machine with a GF4 MX440...and the mesh in the 3D view looked all messed up
<loren> im glad it runs OpenGL for you, coz that means that when i switch cards it'll run GL fine
<ztonzy> and Blender is drawn in GL , the GUI
<loren> as for sound though
<loren> yea, Blender ROX
<loren> BTW: can you play more than one sound/song at a time?
<loren> im curious
<ztonzy> hmmm   havent tried...I have a VIA chipset mobo with built in soundcard....but I guess
<loren> ah
<ztonzy> sure
<ztonzy> np
<loren> could i ask you to try? lol sorry, i'm just trying to see if it's just my soundcard
<ztonzy> evensounds and XMMS :)
<ztonzy> event*
<loren> ah
<loren> :)
<loren> mine's really jacking up im not sure if it's because i have 2 sound cards in or what, prolly
<loren> or maby coz i have an augility by creative
<ztonzy> eeeww
<ztonzy> turn on off in BIOS then
<ztonzy> ;)
<loren> ah
<loren> deffinatly
<loren> i'll do that on next boot
<lmx> final version of kubuntu today?
<ztonzy> I got a Creative Live! 5.1  but I am happy with my new mobo's built in soundcard...and yah, lazy to put it in too
<loren> yea?
<loren> hmmr
<loren> kickass
<loren> yeah i can only play one sound at a time
<loren> and usually it fux up
<loren> lol
<Beineri> lmx: likely ;-)
<ztonzy> loren, checked if system use "Full Duplex" ??
<loren> care to spare a command ;)
<loren> XD
<ztonzy> KDE's controlpanel for systemsound ??
<ztonzy> loren, but I would start to turn off one soundcard first
<loren> ah
<loren> good idea rofl
<loren> :)
<loren> 1 min
* ztonzy wonders why Kynaptic doesnt have a shutdown command like CTRL+Q
<loren> hmmh dunno
<loren> damn controlcenter lol
<loren> can't find full duplex or anything like it anywhere lol
<ztonzy> hmm
<ztonzy> I read now Full Duplex is mostly for recording and playing up sounds at same time
<ztonzy> I guess it shouldnt care for playing up several sounds at same time
<chron> control center > sound & multimedia > sound system | hardware tab for ful duplex setting
<loren> wow owch
<loren> thanks a ton man
<loren> i appreciate it
<chron> np
<chron> kppp can't detect my modem for some reason, using the same settings as i'm using right now in knoppix
<chron> is there a sepearte config for modems that i missed?
<loren> shoot hmmh
<loren> under Kubuntu there is a dialup manager, but you prolly already found that
<loren> erm, they might not bash you if you go in debian, just dont tell them you're using kubuntu lol
<loren> im not sure myself actually how do do that unfortuantly
<loren> as i use Broadban
<loren> d
* Beineri notes that release media are available
<Kamping_kaiser> whens the first official release expected?
<loren> Horay was already released
<Beineri> the announcement? when Riddell wakes up ;-)
<loren> last week
<loren> wait
<loren> waht?
<Beineri> loren: last week was release candidate
<Riddell> give us a chance :)
<loren> really? it wasn't offical?
<loren> 0_o
<loren> hmmh
<Beineri> Riddell: good morning
<loren> Riddel?
<Kamping_kaiser> kubuntu hoarys gone offical?
<loren> no it cant lol
<loren> they need to fix the .deb prob with kynaptic lol
<loren> such a pain
<loren> lol
<Kamping_kaiser> heh.
<loren> KK, not sure, i thought it did, but it guess that' was just RC1 thats all
<loren> the one beef i have with Kubuntu is the file association
<loren> .deb files dont install when you double click on em
<loren> so i had to download kpackage lol
<dimmak> well i just managed to play a single .vob file on an encrypted dvd... but none of the others play... such a pain
<loren> yeah
<loren> it's too bad that it takes time to iron out these things :(
<loren> i really really like Kubuntu, but it's those little things yeah?
<loren> meh hmmh, so really though 1.0 or whatnot goes official real soon?
<dimmak> yes many little things
<dimmak> still by far my favorite distro... i am happy once i have my precious fix(es)
<loren> deffinatly
<loren> it looks great, doesn't have stupid crap everywhere which brings down the feeling, and it's got KDE3.4 what more could you ask for eh?
<loren> oh and it's debian based
<hunger> What is gam_server?
<Verwilst> yoyo
<Verwilst> today release? :)
<Beineri> Verwilst: no other release anymore today ;-)
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Kubuntu 5.04 Is Out!  http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php | Feedback please: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuHoaryReleaseComments
<Riddell> get it while it's hot!
<hunger> Riddell: I tried... no updated packages since yesterday:-)
* Beineri searches his gloves
<hunger> So how do I keep following the develeopment? Do I need to change my apt/sources.list?
<hunger> And where can I grab codecs, etc.?
<Riddell> hunger: breezy will be open in a few days I guess
<hunger> Riddell: breezy What?
<Riddell> hunger: breezy badger!
<hunger> Riddell: Great:-) I'll follow that then.
* hunger still has not figgured out how to report bugs to kubuntu.
<haggai> AFAIK breezy opened already
<Riddell> hunger: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<hunger> The trackers won't let me in since my mail setup is completly screwed up (which is what I wanted to report anyway).
<haggai> oh no its not there yet
<hunger> I hate trackers that you need to register with.
<alanic> kubuntu is sweeeeeeeet!
<blacklabel> does it rule
<Riddell> blacklabel: try it an find out
<blacklabel> i already have it
<Riddell> and does it?
<xamdm> hi @ all
<blacklabel> i was taking the piss out of the guy who said it was sweeeeeeeet!
<Riddell> but it is sweeeeeeeet
<xamdm> what is sweeeet ??
<alanic> yeah it is sweeeet!
<alanic> I upgraded from debian unstable on the fly
<alanic> and I now have xorg and kde3.4.0
<xamdm> alanic, and what is so fantastic ??, ju just switched to kubuntu...
<alanic> having packages for newest software, the one thing debian sucked about sometimes
<kakalto> how is it, that #ubuntu is busting with activity, yet this is almost silent?
<alanic> xamdm: nothing else
<Kamping_kaiser> ubuntu is whre the questions go
<Verwilst> w00t
<xamdm> kakalto, maybe nobody has any problems so far ;-)
<kakalto> xamdm, I had problems even before the release ;)
<xamdm> kakalto, hm, for me hoary runs perfect, what kind of problems ??
<kakalto> I upgraded before release, to miss all the heavy traffic
<alanic> I actually do, kdevelop3 gives me this dpkg: error processing kdevelop3 (--configure):
<alanic>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<alanic> Errors were encountered while processing:
<alanic>  kdevelop3
<alanic> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<kakalto> and xorg didn't install properly
<alanic> sorry
<alanic> but it still works
<Verwilst> http://www.kubuntu.org/ is down?
<kakalto> it didn't configure properly when I configured it
<xamdm> alanic, maybe because jou updated from debian ....
<alanic> might be
<kakalto> so I had to remove a couple of packages from the loader for it to load
<alanic> but still
<blacklabel> u should've done a fresh install
<kakalto> I'm going to
<alanic> nah
<kakalto> although, I might just wait for xubunut....
<alanic> too much work
<kakalto> *xubuntu
<xamdm> alanic, maybe jous should do apt-cache clean ore autoclean and then a apt-get update, and have a lokk that there is now debian-src in jour sources.list 
<blacklabel> is it being madE?
<kakalto> yeah, according to jdub
<xamdm> kakalto, xibuntu ??
<kakalto> xubuntu
<kakalto> for xfce
<kakalto> or is it xibuntu?
<xamdm> kakalto, would be great, is it planed ??
<kakalto> talk to jdub, but it sounds like it is
<kakalto> but I wonder...
<kakalto> 500-600mb for iso of ubuntu or kubuntu...
<kakalto> 200mb for iso of xubuntu?
<kakalto> lol, with all that stuff in kde/gnome
<alanic> xamdm: didn't help. 
<blacklabel> how lightweight is xfce compared to kde or something like fluxbox
<kakalto> anything's lighter than kde
<kakalto> but fluxbox is lighter than xfce
<kakalto> I thought fluxbox was a little too light
<kakalto> so I went with xfce
<Beineri> xamdm: Ubuntu is establihsed, Kubuntu is new. That's why here are fewer users.
<Beineri> kakalto: imo those 100MB Windows binaries should be cut off the (k)ubuntu images
<kakalto> 100mb windows binaries?
<kakalto> oh, on the livecd
<kakalto> I'm not sure
<Beineri> 93MB actually
<kakalto> I mean, if they're on a livecd, they're not going to hinder much, are they?
<kakalto> plus, livecd
<kakalto> aren't they made for win-users?
<blacklabel> not exactly
<blacklabel> kakalto: you can install as server then install xorg and xfce later is that what youll do?
<kakalto> not too sure
<kakalto> 'cause I'm gonna be wanting a bunch of gnome applications anyway
<kakalto> So I'll probably just get ubuntu hoary, install desktop, then install xfce
<kakalto> and when it's released, I'll have a look at xubuntu
<kakalto> hi
<kakalto> I gotta go through and install everything when I update
<closure> kubuntu out yet?
<kakalto> ya...
<closure> apt-dist upgrade?
<kakalto> no idea
<closure> or apt-get dist-upgrade?
<xamdm> closure, apt-get update
<xamdm> claydoh, apt-get dist-upgrade
<xamdm> closure i menat
<kakalto> heheh.
<closure> *nods*
<closure> hrm
<closure> are the repositories new?
<kakalto> I would assume so
<kakalto> I, myself don't use kubuntu, so yeah..
<closure> lol
<kakalto> I'm only talking here because #ubuntu is crowded
<closure> right cause all apt-get dist-upgrade did was update office
<kakalto> hehe
<xamdm> closure, do jou use hoary ??, the n just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kakalto> I'm loving the idea of xubuntu
<closure> i've already done that a qhile ago
<xamdm> kakalto, jes sounds good, but i hope that we don't have 20000 ubuntus one day, so we could use debian instead ;-)
<kakalto> lol
<closure> xamdm, that will just destroy my configured desktop as is
<kakalto> so, as I understand it, the only difference between ubuntu and kubuntu is the kubuntu-desktop package?
<xamdm> closure, maybe jour system is uptodate ??
<kakalto> (which includes kde, etc. )
<xamdm> kakalto, yes
<closure> xamdm, that's what i think
<xamdm> closure, for me there was no update today
<xamdm> does somebody know how to build deb packages, ore a url to a howto ??, would like to build packages with my grup-splashimage and the usplash-image
<alanic> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HelpingKubuntu
<alanic> it gives links there
<sladen> xamdm: google for 'Debian new maintainer guide'
<xamdm> thx
<kakalto> xamdm, did I talk to you yesterday?
<kakalto> no I didn't, did I?
<kakalto> I get confused with all the people on IRC :S
<xamdm> kakalto, maybe u did, can't remember :-)
<kakalto> hehe
<esher> it is recommend after dist-upgrade to reboot ?
<xamdm> esher, did jou do a kernel update ??, if so reboot ;-)
<kakalto> esher, yeah, it changes from xf86 to xorg
<Riddell> esher: no need for a reboot
<esher> no, only packages are updated
<kakalto> assuming you had an xf86 version of ubuntu
<esher> ( Multimedia ) Video Card: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO]  [ Screen Resolution: 1920x1200 pixels / 24 Bits | DRI:  ]  | Sound Card: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM  | CD-RW: ATAPI DVD+RW 8X4X12
<closure> esher, yeah i have heard that kernel upgrade is the only reason to reboot. though i reboot if i update an assload of apps
<esher> think xorg running here
<esher> Xorg: 6.8.2
<closure> esher what did you run to get that
<closure> like what command
<xamdm> esher, if u updated xorg just restart x :-)
<esher> ok thanx
<esher> xlack xchat script
<esher> shows me some informations
<kakalto> true
<closure> ohhhh
<kakalto> mine shows twice though :(
<closure> there are scripts for this pos client?
<kakalto> ( Operating System ) Linux Ubuntu 5.04 - hoary Kernel: 2.6.10-5-686 GNU/Linux | Xorg: 6.8.2 | Desktop: Xfce v | IRC CLient: X-Chat v.2.4.1
<kakalto> maybe not
<esher> ( Operating System ) Linux Ubuntu 5.04 - hoary Kernel: 2.6.10-5-386, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 6.8.2 | Desktop: KDE: 3.4.0 | IRC CLient: X-Chat v.2.4.1
<closure> maybe that would make me like it better
<esher> ;)
<kakalto> mine displayed twice when I was warty
<closure> esher, where would i find scripts for this client?
<esher> at xchat.org
<closure> thank you
<closure> *slaps on his shoes and starts walking* new porject time!
<closure> i don't see how people who like to customize anything don't get into computers
<kakalto> yeah...
<closure> anybody watching the pope's funeral?
* LadyRoot does
* kakalto doesn't watch tv
<closure> LadyRoot, you are? can you believe they're going to give communiun(sp?) to every single person there?!
<LadyRoot> closure, I hope not
<kakalto> lol
<LadyRoot> or there will be hundreds of preachers doing itr
<LadyRoot> *it
<closure> yeah they said there are 320 preists on hand
<LadyRoot> still too little
<kakalto> whey
<closure> seems that way
<LadyRoot> why does the IBM Thinkpad KDE support works in each distro except ubuntu?
<LadyRoot> any1 has thinkpad here?
<kakalto> nope
<LadyRoot> :/
<closure> LadyRoot, what do you mean?
<LadyRoot> closure, I mean that IBM Thinkpad extra keys in KDE control center
<LadyRoot> I have nvram module installed, changed permissions and still not working
<LadyRoot> on same config in slackware works fine
<closure> i have a thinkpad in control center
<LadyRoot> yep
<closure> so what are you saying?
<LadyRoot> i am saying it is not working
<LadyRoot> a
<closure> oh
<LadyRoot> when i press thinkpad keys nothing happens
<closure> *shrugs*
<closure> i wish i could bind my damn win keys
<kakalto> you can, methinks
<kakalto> I don't know exactly how, but you can :P
<xamdm> closure, win keys ??
<haggai> closure: you should have been writing that in a bugreport before the release...
<closure> haggai, that's the least of my concerns
<closure> haggai, i am sure you can do it i just do not know how
<haggai> closure: eek sorry wrong nick
<haggai> that should have been to LadyRoot about the thinkpad keys
<LadyRoot> also in kubuntu-desktop not every KDE application is in the menu
<haggai> LadyRoot: that is deliberate to keep the menu tidy
<LadyRoot> like KNode, I had to add it manually
<haggai> LadyRoot: those are all available vie kontact
<Riddell> LadyRoot: knode is part of kontact
<kakalto> Juk won't run :(
<closure> LadyRoot, once i removed gnome from ubuntu my synaptic stopped adding things to the menu. i'm not sure how to change that
<kakalto> neither will amarok :(
<xamdm> kakalto, both work fine for me..
<LadyRoot> Riddell, thanks, just dont use kontact, that's why didn't know
<kakalto> xamdm, then again, my hoary upgrade from warty wasn't the smoothest
<closure> kakalto, they both run for me they do not play sound/video
<kakalto> also, I use ubuntu, not kubuntu...
<kakalto> all the good media players seem to be on kde
<closure> kakalto, i use xine and xmms
<xamdm> kakalto, what about gxine and rythmbox ??
<closure> they play everything marvelously
<kakalto> rhythmbox sucks
<closure> kakalto, i still can't get firefox to play embeded media though
<xamdm> kakalto, muine ??
<kakalto> it takes about an hour to load my music library
<kakalto> muine, I was told about, I haven't tried yet
<xamdm> but amarok is great, do jou use it wis gstreamer ore xine engine ??
<kakalto> I like when the media player has a nice big media library & playlists, easy to swap between
<kakalto> it doesn't run
<xamdm> kakalto, which is installed ??
<kakalto> xine, I think
<xamdm> xine configured for alsa??
<kakalto> actually
<kakalto> both are installed
<kakalto> dunno
<kakalto> xine worked with what was it...
<kakalto> totem?
<xamdm> remove the gstreamer-engine, had problems with it in amarok 
<kakalto> yeah
<kakalto> okay
<xamdm> totem, uses gstreamer by default
<closure> kakalto, i just use xine no mod of it just xine
<xamdm> maybe install xine-ui :-)
<kakalto> ah
<xamdm> using kaffeine and Amarok
<kakalto> after removing gstreamer, amarok still doesn't work
<kakalto> kaffeine, is that good?
<xamdm> what happens ??
<xamdm> kaffein, only for videos ...
<kakalto> if you don't mind 4 lines of error, I'll give you it
<closure> DAMNIT
<kakalto> kakalto@athlon:~ $ amarok
<kakalto> amaroK: [Loader]  Starting amarokapp..
<kakalto> amaroK: [Loader]  Don't run gdb, valgrind, etc. against this binary! Use amarokapp.
<kakalto> amaroK: [Loader]  amarokapp probably crashed!
<closure> wait
<closure> kakalto, don't you run ubuntu?
<kakalto> yeah
<closure> isn't amaroK for KDE?
<kakalto> yeah
<kakalto> the qt libraries are installed though
<closure> wouldn't that explain it?
<kakalto> yes it would...
<xamdm> closure, no, just depends on the kde-libs
<closure> *shrugs*
<kakalto> doesn't kde have to open the kde libs especially, so that kde apps will run?
<xamdm> closure, jou can run kde-apps in gnome and gnome-apps in kde
<kakalto> oops
<kakalto> *doesn't xfce have to open the kde libs especially, so that kde apps will run?
<closure> xamdm, yeah nevermind
<xamdm> amrok should load thme itself, xfce4.2 can do this at startup, makes it faster
<kakalto> ohk
<kakalto> it's funny, isn't it
<kakalto> it should run
<xamdm> strange 
<kakalto> there's no dependency issues, 'cause synaptic would have picked them up
<xamdm> kakalto try kdeinit amarok
<kakalto> what's amarok's homepage...
<kakalto> okie
<kakalto> nope
<xamdm> http://amarok.kde.org/
<kakalto> crashed again
<xamdm> did jou install kde ??, mybe test it in kde, it it is running there it is a real strange bug
<LadyRoot> how tu apt-get qt-devel? what package name is it?
<LadyRoot> *to
<kakalto> perhaps I accidently left out some kdelibs
<kakalto> I don't have kde
<xamdm> kakalto, then amarok wpould hav been removed
<kakalto> true..
<xamdm> kakalto, try muine
<kakalto> I looked at that... looked funn
<kakalto> *funny
<xamdm> kakalto, i don't understand why it doesn't run, i usde xfce a lon time on my notebook with amarok
<kakalto> I'll five it a go
<kakalto> *give
<closure> LadyRoot, there they go
<kakalto> and this is a desktop, it should work 
<closure> that's an impressive site
<kakalto> 300+ hoary download torrent-ers
<kakalto> ( just a random fact)
<kakalto> and yet I only get d/l speeds of 1k/s >.<
<kakalto> well, 10 max
<xamdm> kakalto, hm, i have 70K/s
<xamdm> just limited in azureus
<kakalto> maybe I was looking at upload speed :$
<kakalto> xamdm, ubuntu or kubuntu?
<LadyRoot> closure, wonder how many hours will it take
<xamdm> kakalto, oh kubuntu, sry
<kakalto> ahk
<kakalto> a bit of a difference
<kakalto> about how many kubuntu torrent-ers are there?
<kakalto> (just curious)
<xamdm> 76
<kakalto> ohk
<kakalto> there's like 309 (including seeds) for ubuntu
<xamdm> but won't bittorent become faster if ther are more people ??
<kakalto> theoretically
<kakalto> but if people have slow internet, it's probably not
<kakalto> I mean, if 20% are on 56k, they probably slow everyone down
<xamdm> but if someone uses bt he should hav adsl , ore will wait years :-)
<xamdm> are there people using 56k for  a 600 MB download ??
<kakalto> :)
<kakalto> lol
<kakalto> probably not
<kakalto> I sure wouldn't try it
<xamdm> is there a nice gui vor pon poff in kde ??
<kakalto> huh?
<kakalto> was half of that in german or something?
<closure> kakalto, you mean how many people use torrents or how many people are seeded?
<kakalto> both
<xamdm> kakalto, i need a gui for the pon and poff scripts like gpppon in gnome
<closure> i use torrents but i'm not getting the iso through torrents
<xamdm> sorry for my bad english
<kakalto> ohk
<kakalto> xamdm, I don't know of them
<xamdm> kakalto, they are jut for pppoe, just need it if my server is off, and i just wont to look in to internet for 2 minutes ...
<closure> 1.2.1 is out now
<closure> for gaim
<closure> yet we're still on 1.1.4 in good old ubuntu
<kakalto> juk looks kewl
<kakalto> on hoary
<kakalto> on warty, it didn't look as good
<xamdm> back in a few minutes ...
<kakalto> but...
<kakalto> it doesn't play!
<kakalto> :(
<Riddell> closure: try kopete
<yh> kopete is good :)
<kakalto> kopete's pretty good, but I don't like the default settings
<yh> that is..
<closure> Riddell, ? i hated that thing
<closure> Riddell, reminds me of trillian
<GNAM> kubuntu use synaptics?
<kakalto> how do I get juk playing mp3's under hoary?
<GNAM> like ubuntu?
<kakalto> it played mp3's under warty
<kakalto> yeah
<kakalto> kubuntu is ubuntu, just with kde
<xamdm> GNAM, there is also a porgramm called kynaptic, but is not as good as synaptic
<Riddell> LadyRoot: libqt3c102-mt
<LadyRoot> Riddell, but where does it hide, i cannot compile anything, no libraries are found in system!
<Riddell> LadyRoot: /usr/lib/*qt*
<gsuveg> re
<Riddell> LadyRoot: you need the headers as well
<Riddell> libqt3-mt-dev
<LadyRoot> Riddell, thank you
<closure> GNAM, yes and Kynaptics thouh synaptic is far better
<xamdm> whick package provides ui_main.h ??
<xamdm> which ....
<GNAM> synaptic is include in kubuntu?
<GNAM> it's a gnome program
<GNAM> a gtk program
<kakalto> heheh
<jsgotangco> kynaptic
<kakalto> is it?
<xamdm> just install it with apt-get ;-)
<GNAM> ok
<xamdm> GNAM, and install gtk-qt-engine, then synaptic looks beter :-)
<GNAM> auau
<xamdm> GNAM, jou have to configure gtk-qt also as root, synaptic is run with gksudo ore kdesu ...
<xamdm> auau ??
<kakalto> I like the kubuntu colour scheme better than ubuntu
<kakalto> but I don't like kde
<kakalto> nothing's bigger than kde
<closure> gnam gtk /= gnome
<xamdm> kakalto, change the colours from jour ubuntu :-)
<kakalto> hehe
<kakalto> I already have
<kakalto> considering I don't even use gnome
<xamdm> xfce , i forgot :-)
<Beineri> kakalto: bigger? Kubuntu Install CD is smaller than the one for Ubuntu :-)
<kakalto> you know what I mean
<Beineri> no
<xamdm> yes 40 MB :-)
<kakalto> okay, then you don't know what I mean
<kakalto> let me explain
<Pointwood> hi, how do I change character encoding in Konsole? (I need the Danish characterset), I've tried changing it in 'Terminal -> Set Character encoding' but that doesn't change anything :(
<kakalto> KDE, you have this huge bar at the bottom as default
<kakalto> (I like my full-screen xfce setup)
<kakalto> gnome, default (on ubuntu), you have 2 smaller bars, one top, the other bottom
<closure> kakalto, 
<kakalto> which is alright
<xamdm> kakalto, just change its sice ;-)
<closure> that is not always the way dude
<closure> my KDE is super slim
<closure> kinda like your condoms
<kakalto> xamdm, it doesn't look right when you shrink it
<closure> >8-P
<kakalto> ohk
<kakalto> :P
<closure> sorry i just had to throw that on
<closure> ol
<closure> err lol
<closure> it was too easty
<closure> err easy
<xamdm> kakalto, looks great, using tiny for the taskbar, realy slim .-)
<kakalto> heheh
<kakalto> I like using the WHOLE screen ;)
<closure> you can configure K to do that
<kakalto> pop-up bars? can kde do that, and still look kewl?
<closure> as well
<closure> you can do a lot with kde
<kakalto> especially the last bit
<kakalto> and still look kewl
<closure> i don't use autohide
<xamdm> kakalto, yes
<closure> as far as i know i don't see why not though
<xamdm> i dont't use autohide, but it works good
<kakalto> it doesn't fit, I don't think
<verden01> hey just done a dist-upgrade to hoary and its great
<xamdm> what doesn't fit ??
<kakalto> like WinXP, you hide it, and there's still this large bar at the bottom?
<kakalto> verden01, good on ya ;)
<Beineri> kakalto: anything other than "default panel doesn't fit my taste"?
<verden01> :-)
<xamdm> kakalto, if it is hidden its hidden
<kakalto> Beineri, no
<kakalto> my xfce isn't default
<kakalto> it's custom
<incubii> sweet release
<kakalto> I suppose I just haven't messed around with kde enough
<kakalto> but doesn't kde take a long time to load?
<kakalto> verden01, are you the one from yesterday?
<incubii> ggl kubuntu
<xamdm> kakalto, kde 3.4 loads faster than gnome2.10 for me
<incubii> hrm
<Beineri> kakalto: no
<incubii> can you enable web shortcuts in xchat ?
<verden01> yeah how did your dist-upgrade go?
<kakalto> xamdm, okie, interesting
<Beineri> incubii: what's xchat? ;-)
<closure> xamdm, it does EVERYTHING faster for me
<kakalto> verden01, crappy
<kakalto> Xorg wouldn't load
<closure> incubii, irc client
<kakalto> man it was annoying
<incubii> haha :P
<verden01> hmmm mine went ok
<closure> err Beineri 
<kakalto> so.... what's kde's answer to GIMP?
<verden01> kakalto, everything went ok
<kakalto> lucky you
<closure> kakalto, GIMP
<kakalto> KDE's answer to GIMP
<Beineri> closure: anything what Konversation cannot do? :-)
<verden01> you can use gimp if youhave kde installed
<closure> kakalto, GIMP == GTK
<Beineri> closure: and one needs
<xamdm> there was a project that trys to build something like gimp for kde, how was it called, can't remember ...
<kakalto> you can use kde apps if you have gnome installed
<closure> Beineri, i find it to be more comfortable. i'm not satisfied with any irc client in all of Linux however
<verden01> yeah
<closure> Beineri, i find mIRC to be one hell of a client and xchat comes the closest to it in my oppinion
<incubii> does konverstaion support perl scripts ?
<kakalto> I'm just wondering if it's ever possible to have either gnome or kde without hte other
<kakalto> apparently not
<verden01> apt will install the dependencies required
<closure> kakalto, yes it is entirely possible
<kakalto> I mean...
<closure> kakalto, some apps require libgnome-2.0 or something like that
<GNAM> possible, but gnome users needs kde programs and kde users needs gnome programs
<closure> but it's only a 26 meg file
<verden01> i have kubuntu and its only kde
<incubii> firefox requires gnome
<kakalto> KDE always has better apps than gnome does
<kakalto> but GNOME has better apps than kde
<closure> and as opposed to having the 385 full desktop
<incubii> but i prefer konqueror anyway when i use linux
<incubii> :D
<verden01> its the same as what model car do you like
<closure> kakalto, all you need is libgnome2.0
<verden01> or what browser do you like
<kakalto> verden01, you gotta have subaru side-skirts on your mazda? I know
<xamdm> :-)
<verden01> i like kde instead of gnome but istill use gnome programs
<kakalto> closure, but I find it a bit silly how ya have to have a bit of both
<verden01> :-)
<Beineri> Current Weather for Berlin-Tempelhof : Few clouds at 822 meters, Broken clouds at 1341 meters, Temperature: 12C, Pressure: 1000 hPa, Wind: 16 km/h WSW
<Beineri> Current Weather for Berlin-Tegel : Scattered clouds at 762 meters, Scattered clouds at 1463 meters, Temperature: 12C, Pressure: 1000 hPa, Wind: 24 km/h WNW
<closure> kakalto, why? that's the beauty of it you have two desktops in one?
<closure> kakalto, more freedom
<xamdm> if u use xfce u have something of all three :-)
<Beineri> incubii: looks like it support Perl scripts ;-)
<incubii> well im sure you could construct an entire KDE desktop with no gnome at all but it would probably be a lil empty
<kakalto> closure, more freedom, more apps... more loading time
<closure> kakalto, not really more loading time
<incubii> like somethign was missing
<closure> kakalto, not even more apps just strip down to bare minimum
<closure> kakalto, build from there only have the apps you want
<incubii> if you wanted that youd use something liek gentoo
<incubii> minus the compile time
<kakalto> I'd love to make my own little customisation, with many apps removed, only the bare minimums, but it takes heeeeeaps of work
<closure> kakalto, i got mine running in about 2 days and i've never constructed a linux desktop
<closure> i can tell you how to do it now in a matter of a couple hours
<kakalto> incubii, I've done gentoo before
<closure> i just went through and figured it out
<kakalto> but it didn't support my sound device :(
<kakalto> so I ditched it for ubuntu
<closure> kakalto, what didnt'?
<incubii> gentoo doesnt like my G4
<kakalto> gentoo
<incubii> so i went to kubuntu
<incubii> :D
<incubii> mainly cause i am a debian boy and sarge wasnt cutting the mustard
<closure> oh gentoo supports evvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvverything you just have the knowledge to build your own shit
<incubii> needed something now
<xamdm> closure, so every disto supports everything ;-)
<closure> xamdm, yeah just a matter of ease
<kakalto> closure, no, my sound device wasn't supported. there was quite a few people with the problem, and none got it fixed
<kakalto> maybe they've fixed it by now
<kakalto> but they hadn't with an earlier 2004 version
<xamdm> kakalto, maybe compile alsa from source ??
<kakalto> I might have tried that
<kakalto> I tried heaps of stuff
<kakalto> and nothing worked
<incubii> doesnt matter now kakalto you have a working system :)
<xamdm> yes ubuntu / kubuntu is great
<kakalto> yeah
<kakalto> I'm looking forward to xubuntu
<blacklabel> are there are distros of linux that will work on a 486?
<kakalto> xfce :D
<incubii> i tried ubuntu since i hadnt used gnome since 1.0 and i must say 2.10 to me was still no improvement
<kakalto> blacklabel, slackware?
<closure> kakalto, what's xubuntu?
<GNAM> auauuaua
<kakalto> xfce ubuntu
<incubii> yeah xfce latest would be nice
<kakalto> like kde ubuntu (kubuntu)
<blacklabel> kakalto: i dunno im asking you 
<closure> hrm
<GNAM> i'm looking forward to a merge ubuntu-kubuntu
<closure> what's xfce?
<kakalto> blacklabel, I'm not a guru
<kakalto> closure, it's a great inteface
<incubii> dont merge keep seperate
<closure> GNAM, there should simply be an option of what desktop to install
<kakalto> very slim
<GNAM> yes closure
<xamdm> xfce4.2 is great, but i like kde3.4 more 
<kakalto> ohk
<GNAM> i don't understand two distros
<kakalto> the only difference is interface (KDE or GNOME)
<kakalto> and, of course, all the applications that are supported on them
<closure> GNAM, nor do i. it's understandable to offer a disk offering one or the other. and i guess that's what they're doing. but why not have a disk that is just ubuntu base and you build from there
<incubii> mergining would make it more then 1 cd
<xamdm> its just a difference in the default-installation, u can intall ubuntu-desktop in kubuntu and it is ubuntu ...
<Alex_Palex> Hi
<kakalto> I think kde reminds me too much of windows
<kakalto> which is why I don't like it
<kakalto> gives me a sense of insecurity
<LadyRoot> what prefix is needed to compile anything for kde? meant the one that in all other dostros is /opt/kde ?
<xamdm> lde = Windows??, no 
<xamdm> kde
<incubii> i think windows reminds me too much of KDE
<closure> incubii, well if you notice on your install if you set up a network it auto apt-get updates so it gets a bunch of shit online. imo they should get everything online and you select the desktop then
<incubii> :D
<closure> ummm
<closure> did anybody see that cardinal's face?
<incubii> and why i love KDE and not windows
<kakalto> incubii, sadly, windows came first, atleast for me :(
<LadyRoot> closure, which one's?
<incubii> yes and that shit pisses me off closure cause im on 28.8kb dialup
<closure> LadyRoot, the one at the altar
<LadyRoot> Ratzinger's?
<xamdm> kakalto, not everything from windows is bad 
<incubii> there should be an option not to do that cause when im not connected it takes even longer to time out then it does to update
<closure> incubii, yeah that's why most distro's do not offer that but i think offering it as an option would be nice
<kakalto> xamdm, no, the games are great
<kakalto> the security is the crap point
<kakalto> otherwise I probably wouldn't be here
<closure> LadyRoot, did he not look posessed?
<xamdm> kakalto, and the stability ...
<Beineri> kakalto: can you plesae stop your FUD (starts slow, is insecure)?
<incubii> there should also be an option to enter the proxy address if you have one. debian sarge has that but the ubuntu/kubuntu installer does not
<incubii> other then that everything is cool
<incubii> :D
<verden01> if i have just finished a dist-upgrade does that mean i have the final release of Hoary?
<xamdm> is ther a software like vmware which support Direct3d ??
<incubii> wine
<kakalto> Beineri, I think that I shouldn't have to go out and buy $$$'s worth of security stuff just for my computer to work as it should
<xamdm> no, i wont to run a complete windows in a m
<incubii> well more to the point wineX
<LadyRoot> closure, perhaps, but he is the one told he'll be the next pope
<incubii> oh
<closure> LadyRoot, that's my point
<kakalto> who was it that wanted to know about xfce?
<kakalto> or didn't know what it was?
<Beineri> kakalto: you don't have to. That's your FUD.
<kakalto> Beineri, I've had too many virii & adware/spyware
<verden01> kakalto, do youhave xfce installed?
<kakalto> yeah
<verden01> whats it like
<Beineri> kakalto: with Linux and especially KDE, sure
<kakalto> http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=297&slide=5&title=xfce+4.2.0+screenshots <---- xfce screenshots?
<kakalto> mine looks different, but still
<incubii> i just want composite windows to work without crashing with DRI accel
<kakalto> Beineri, kde isn't bad
<incubii> :D
<incubii> on my radeon 9000
<kakalto> I don't think it is
<kakalto> I think it's quite good, it doesn't match my personal tastes, but it's good
<kakalto> anyways, I might try out kubuntu-desktop when I finish downloading ubuntu hoary and install it
<kakalto> I better have a good look at kde 3.4
<Verwilst> yoyo
* Verwilst is @ kubuntu
<Verwilst> but my konqueror icons are huge $
<Verwilst> :$
<Verwilst> known bug? :p
<kakalto> heya
<kakalto> Beineri, sorry if I offended you.
<verden01> kakalto, if youhave ubuntu hoary yucan apt-get kubuntu-desktop and have both kde and gnome on the same distro
<closure> damnit!
<closure> synaptic just crashed
<kakalto> verden01, that's what I'm planning
<incubii> pwned
<verden01> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<incubii> sif use synaptic
<verden01> cool
<incubii> :P
<incubii> apt-get does everything you need
<kakalto> lol
<Verwilst> kubuntu has only few packages :$
<Verwilst> no nuvola icons, no dejavu, .. :$
<Beineri> kakalto: yes, please try kubuntu-desktop. It's only about 120MB additional download if I'm not mistaken
<kakalto> you know what happens when you select all the packages in synaptic, then click "mark for installation*
<closure> would have crashed too i'llb et
<closure> damnit
<closure> oh well reboot try again with apt-get
<closure> brb
<verden01> Verwilst, you can use apt to get the rest of the packages you need
<kakalto> Beineri, I'll be sure to have a look, and mess around with the settings, hopefully to my liking :D
<kakalto> hmm?
<kakalto> anyone?
<incubii> remember Verwilst , this is the first release of kubuntu
<kakalto> ( to my earlier question)
<Beineri> Verwilst: novola is in universe iirc
<incubii> it can only get better
<incubii> :D
<verden01> kakalto, it installs the packages you marked
<kakalto> no...
<verden01> ??
<hunger> incubii: What makes you say so? There are enough ways to mess up a good distri;-)
<kakalto> when you select all the packages in synaptic, then click "mark for installation", it takes about 20-30minutes to register that you've marked them all, and figure out that it's not possible :P
<verden01> oh
<incubii> cause if it dont get better ill switch linspire and encourage everyone to use it
* incubii cackles
<xamdm> cool, there is also a dvd-image available
<verden01> anyone tried the latest simplymepis?
<kakalto> xamdm, I noticed that
<kakalto> what's with that?
<xamdm> its liveCD and install in one
<incubii> i was using promepis for a while
<verden01> cool is it as good as kubuntu?
<hunger> Where can I get codecs and stuff for DVD playback?
<incubii> almost
<Pointwood> anyone able to tell me why I don't have the right character encoding in Konsole?
<incubii> apt-get install libdvdcss2
<incubii> oh wait no u cant do that
<verden01> i have kubuntu AMD64 and i don't think mepis has a 64bit version
<incubii> goto VLCs website and get the code from there and compile it
<Pointwood> I can use the special danish characters everywhere else, but not in the terminal :(
<incubii> change the settings ?
<xamdm> Pointwood, http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.8/deb/libdvdcss2_1.2.8-1_i386.deb
<xamdm> Pointwood, with that xine ore mplay ore totem... should play any DVD :-)
<kakalto> yup
<kakalto> xine-ui seems quite good for dvd's
<Pointwood> I tried changing the encoding under settings/encoding, but that doesn't change anything :(
<Pointwood> xamdm: I wasn't the one asking for that ;)
<xamdm> Pointwood, dpkg-reconfigue locales, maybe
<xamdm> Pointwood, sry
<Elsidox> has anyone gotten pearpc to run on kubuntu/ubuntu?
<Pointwood> np :)
<kakalto> Elsidox, is that the one similar to CherryOS?
<xamdm> hunger, look what i posted to Pointwood
<incubii> dont need pearpc im already on ppc so i use mol
<incubii> :P
<incubii> similar to cherryos ?
<xamdm> kakalto, :-)
<Elsidox> kakalto, cherryOS stold pearpc source code. =)
<incubii> cheeryos is pearpc
<kakalto> :-)
<kakalto> I wondered if anyone would click
<xamdm> incubii, they made a GUI :-), damn fools
<incubii> curse people and their guis
<incubii> is there a ncurses desktop environment ?
<Elsidox> but ya has anyone gotten it running?
<verden01> just install libdvdcss2 and now my dvd will play  :-)
<Pointwood> no change :(
<Pointwood> grmbl
<Pointwood> oh well, don't have time to fix it now
<incubii> lucky you verden01 
<incubii> dvd playback krashes kde on ppc
<incubii> :D
<incubii> and then krashes the krash notice
<incubii> w00t
<kakalto> not cool
<kakalto> ?
<kakalto> that's cool
<kakalto> krashing the krash notice?
<verden01> what other dvd players other than kaffine can i use to play dvd's?
<incubii> yeah when the notice comes up about something crashing, then another notice comes up about the krash notice krashing
<incubii> :D
<kakalto> xine-ui, mplayer, totem
<incubii> xine-ui, mplayer, vlc
<kakalto> although totem's for gtk
<verden01> thanks
<kakalto> and totem isn't the best
<xamdm> kaffeine
<verden01> i think i have used xine b4 with other distros
<xamdm> kaffeine is a great ui for xine
<mchasart> hi i just run kubuntu 5.04 release
<Verwilst> kaffeine rocks
<mchasart> and i'm surprised that no autorun is here ?
<xamdm> hm, i compiled kde-volume-manger from cvs :-), that works great :-)
<incubii> kaffeine and amarok
<incubii> amarok for your ipod if u have one
<verden01> downloading xine-ui now
<xamdm> incubii, does it support the ipod shuffle also ??
<mchasart> so for the automount ? all my periph are not list in mnt ...exept my usb key 
<incubii> i wouldnt know i have an ipod mini
<incubii> mchasart, goto media://
<mchasart> whatabout my fat and ntfs hard disk device ?
<incubii> er media:/
<mchasart> storage media ?
<incubii> yes
<mchasart> ok and ? 
<incubii> well they should be in there
<xamdm> mchasart, kde3.4 uses hal and dbus-1, so it doesn't show the partiton names
<hunger> Is there a config script for postfix?
<mchasart> yes but i can't mount them 
<incubii> ah yes thats a root thing
<hunger> Do I really need to run postfix all the time or can I have it stopped and still deliver mail when enqueuing one with sendmail (like with exim)?
<mchasart> i have to put line in fstab ?
<incubii> plus i dont think it auto creates the directories
<incubii> id would say yes for the moment unless someone smarter knows otherwise
<verden01> is there a debian program where i can use my handycam  and do video editing?
<incubii> woot apt-get update finished only took 45 mins
<incubii> :d
<mchasart> so i have to do it as root ? 
<hunger> verden01: IIRC there is something called kino. Dunno how good it is though.
<verden01> k i will try it
<Verwilst> kaddressbook: WARNING: KDCOPServiceStarter: No service implementing DCOP/ResourceBackend/IMAP
<Verwilst> kresources: ERROR: Couldn't connect to the IMAP resource backend
<Verwilst> great :$
<closure> oh man that was fun
<verden01> what was fun?
<kakalto> was that the synaptic thing?
<carambol> what is the superserver iam seeing on the screen when rebooting?
<closure> kakalto, yeah
<closure> had to reboot
<closure> the reconfigure the sources
<closure> then reboot again
<carambol> "Stopping Superserver (ok)"
<closure> finally quit giving me errors
<kakalto> :(
<carambol> What is Superserver?
<closure> kakalto, it crashed after configing one thing so it wasn't too bad
<kakalto> yeh, I suppose
<apokryphos> It's out =)
<kakalto> no kiddin'
<kakalto> how many hours ago?
<hunger> carambol: I'd guess it is refering to inetd, the internet "super server".
<apokryphos> Many, actually. Since, anouncement came out at 8:30 -- nearly 4 hours ago.
<carambol> do i need it...?
<hunger> carambol: Not normally.
<verden01> apokryphos, you mean kubuntu final is out?
<carambol> ia have no servers
<hunger> carambol: By default every service in it is commented out (or so it seems on my system).
<apokryphos> Hehe, they didn't change syntax error in "promise of 18 months support." Nevermind; only sticklers like me would notice
<apokryphos> verden01: yes! /topic
<closure> apokryphos, i don't need to change anything right if i've configed ubuntu + kde already do i?
<verden01> so if i have just finished a dist-upgrade does that mean i have the final kubuntu?
<carambol> in my sources.list i enabled hoary-updates...is it ok?
<closure> apokryphos, are there seperate repositories or anything?
<apokryphos> closure: yup, that's it. Seperate repositories for what?
<hunger> Is there something like debian/unstable for kubuntu?
<closure> apokryphos, for kubuntu
<apokryphos> verden01: "yup, that's it" was for you =)
<apokryphos> closure: nope, Kubuntu is in Main now
<hunger> Or will I have to switch to breezy now and some other strangely-attributed creature later once that is out?
<kakalto> hunger, yeah
<closure> apokryphos, k
<verden01> cool :-)
<kakalto> hunger, yeah
<kakalto> but breezy isn't out yet
<apokryphos> hunger: yeah, but not for some time yet
<kakalto> I don' think
<apokryphos> closure: you might want to do a dist-upgrade soon if you haven't done one in some time, so you'll be running kubuntu official
<ztonzy> apokryphos, hey
<apokryphos> ztonzy: mornin'
<ztonzy> I wonder , does Live CD for Kubuntu work with USB now ?
<ztonzy> it didnt before
<apokryphos> No idea
<apokryphos> it really should...
<hunger> How do I find out which version I am on?
<hunger> I only find /etc/debian_version:-)
<apokryphos> cat /etc/issue
<thoreauputic> hunger:  cat /etc/issue
<ztonzy> bbl
<hunger> Nah... I will not have remotely visible hints to the system I am running, so /etc/issue(.net) is cleaned up for a while now;-)
<kakalto> hunger, exactly what version are you looking for?
<hunger> kakalto: I just wanted to make sure I am on the official hedgehog now.
<closure> apokryphos, i did it earlier this morning and all it updated was open office
<verden01> kubuntu sure is fast on my AMD64 :-)
<apokryphos> closure: did you do an upgrade recently? There was a freeze period where nothing new went in...
<hunger> kakalto: I assumed there was something like /etc/debian_version for ubuntu.
<kakalto> hunger, not sure, I got the xlack extension for xchat, so when I type /xos it shows versions
<kakalto> ( Operating System ) Linux Ubuntu 5.04 - hoary Kernel: 2.6.10-5-686 GNU/Linux | Xorg: 6.8.2 | Desktop: Xfce v | IRC CLient: X-Chat v.2.4.1
<kakalto> see?
<Verwilst> i have 2.6.10-5-386
<closure> Reading package lists... Done
<closure> Building dependency tree... Done
<closure> Calculating upgrade... Done
<closure> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<hunger> kakalto: Ah... And where does that info come from?
<Verwilst> how do i install the 686 version?
<closure> that look right apokryphos?
<verden01> kakalto, what command did youdo to get that info?
<kakalto> hunger, not sure :P
<kakalto> verden01, /xos'
<apokryphos> closure: sure :)
<verden01> k
<closure> lol
<closure> ok
<kakalto> but you have to have the xlack extension/script in xchat
<kakalto> it's /xos without the '
<hunger> Ah! /etc/lsb-release seams like the file I am looking for:-)
<Alex_Palex> do you know if ubuntu use HOTPLUG for admin the hardware??
<kakalto> g'night all
<verden01> i get a reply that says no such file or directory
<xamdm> kakalto, night ??
<carambol> cat /etc/issue
<kakalto> xamdm, yup
<kakalto> I'm in NZ
<kakalto> New Zealand
<xamdm> kakalto, ah
<hunger> Alex_Palex: Yes and no...
<closure> yeah it's 7:32am here >8-P
<kakalto> ( Current Time ) Hour: ( 11:32 PM ) Day: ( Friday ) Date: ( April 8 2005 )
* apokryphos really preferred the old site template
<verden01> carambol,  thats it
<xamdm> kakalto, im in germany here it is 13:30 :-)
<closure> funnny how that whole other side of the world thing works
<kakalto> hehe
<hunger> Alex_Palex: It uses the hotplu scripts, but it is using udevsned to call them.
<kakalto> well, good luck to any people upgrading, and to any new users!
<carambol> verden01 yeah
<hunger> Alex_Palex: Basically all distris using udev do that nowadays.
* hunger wonders how much work it will be to install kubuntu on his new box properly:-)
<hunger> For now I only have a rather rudimentary setup and even that took me some days to get right.
<hunger> Damn paranoia! Why do I need to encrypt everything all the time;-)
<Alex_Palex> oh thankyou
<Alex_Palex> I have soem problems with my ADSL modem
<Alex_Palex> and the driver requires hotplug
<Alex_Palex> hunger: this is the driver configuration page http://accessrunner.sourceforge.net/driver.shtml Can you tell me if that requires HOTPLUG?
* Alex_Palex is away: The telephone is ringing
<hunger> Alex_Palex: No, I can not.
<hunger> Alex_Palex: My box is still text-only and I do not feel like braving the WWWaves in links:-)
<hunger> Alex_Palex: If there is something about using "modprobe" to load something then you probably do not need hotplug. Otherwise you will. But in any case: You have it when running kubuntu.
<hunger> Alex_Palex: Traditionally the kernel calls "/sbin/hotplug" which in turn asks udev to update /dev (firuging out all kinds of stuff), then hotplug figures out the same info that udev already had and calls a couple of scripts in /etc/hotplug.
<hunger> Alex_Palex: With Kubuntu the kernel runs /sbin/udevsend which causes udev to update /dev. Afterwards udevsend uses the info from udev to call the necessary scripts in /etc/hotplug directly.
<hunger> Alex_Palex: So there is no user noticeable difference between both cases (the latter being a bit faster of course).
<carambol> what are the experiences witk konversation?
<carambol> is xchat better?
<Alex_Palex> hunger: I explain you the situation
<Alex_Palex> there is a external firmware
<Alex_Palex> that I must load 
<Alex_Palex> to use my modem
<hunger> Alex_Palex: Should work out of the box in kubuntu.
<Alex_Palex> The HOW-to says 
<Alex_Palex> ok
<hunger> Alex_Palex: You need to store the firmware in /usr/local/lib/hotplug/firmware (or /lib/hotplug/firmware if you need it during bootup).
<Alex_Palex> another question: the kernel-source is included in Installation CD
<Alex_Palex> ?
<Alex_Palex> ah ok
<hunger> Alex_Palex: No idea... Sorry. The headers should be enough I think.
<Alex_Palex> no problem
<hunger> Alex_Palex: I got them of the net in an upgrade. No idea whether they originally come from the CD or not.
<Alex_Palex> I'm going to download the package before begin the installation 
<Alex_Palex> beacuse 
<Alex_Palex> I have to recompile the kernel 
<hunger> Alex_Palex: Why?
<Verwilst> lol, kubuntu is the only distro who brings me back to the 90's feeling
<Verwilst> moving a window skips the sound :p
<hunger> Alex_Palex: Building an additional module should be enough.
<Alex_Palex> really?
<hunger> Verwilst: NostalgiaLinux(TM) - Bringing the 8bit feeling to any 64bit box near you.
<hunger> BRB: Shopping.
<Verwilst> goddamn this is annoying
<Verwilst> even typing makes the sound skip :p
<Verwilst> debian goodness
<Alex_Palex> I'm going to install kubuntu.....
<hunger> Verwilst: Yes! If it is good: Praise Ubuntu, if it sucks: Curse Debian.
<Verwilst> uh? praise ubuntu? :p
* Verwilst never praised ubuntu
<Verwilst> and debian _is_ 90's stuff :p
* Verwilst remembers the never-ending sound-stuttering back in those days
<hunger> Verwilst: Arts sucks... don't use it or at least raise its priority.
<Verwilst> hunger: arts worked just fine in all the other distro's i use :p
<Verwilst> and it has realtime priority
<hunger> Verwilst: Even the KDE people realized that... The sound daemon will be completly new in KDE4.
<Verwilst> hunger: yeah i know
<Verwilst> but it doesn't stutter normally
<segfault2k> hi
<HavoK> hi there; i'm using warthy updated to hoary; I've apt-got kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-default-settings 
<HavoK> how can i set the new hoary's default cursor theme?
<HavoK> uh, I just had to search in kcontrol. ok, 'nuff said. sorry =)
<_P_> uhmmm
<_P_> but the  nexr ubuntu  will  be 5.10 ?
<_P_> five  is  the  years  and  4  month ?
<Alex_Palex> boh
<Alex_Palex> that's probably
<BlackLabel> hi
<BlackLabel> where is everyone
<dvoid> installing kibuntu 5.04 ? ;)
<dvoid> kubuntu
<TechLord_Work> does any one have a mirror the the release that is not being overwhelmed?
<seaLne> lo Riddell 
<apokryphos> TechLord_Work: the torrent :P
<TechLord_Work> work doesn't allow torrents
<apokryphos> How come? They restrict the port?
<seaLne> i've just downloaded the live iso with bittorret and it dosen't match the md5sum or appear to be a valid iso
<Alex_Palex> have anybody got the link of the hoary torrent??
<TechLord_Work> yea 
<dvoid> im downloading from the link in the website, not overly fast,,,bout 30k/s
<apokryphos> eek
<TechLord_Work> i'm getting 16k
<apokryphos> Alex_Palex: /topic 
<apokryphos> TechLord_Work: you could switch the port it uses :P
<Alex_Palex> thank you
<seaLne> i take it other people have dwnloaded with the torrent and it was fine?
* Beineri guesses non-Torrent will not get faster now that it's on /. :-)...
<Alex_Palex> Bittorrent is a great P2P program
<apokryphos> Azureus is better 8)
* apokryphos wonders what's wrong with the first link on http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<Beineri> apokryphos: /. directly links to the se.releases.ubuntu.com ISOs
<seaLne> the image that bittorrent has downloaded has an md5 of cd38f98720f8446eb5381371a1aaf41d 
<apokryphos> Guys I have no idea why it's going slow for you; just started downloading from US mirror and am getting max speed -- around 480 KB/s
<apokryphos> Beineri: so something's wrong there..?
<Beineri> not good for mirror's health
<apokryphos> I did cancel :). US Mirror link is dying randomly though too
<apokryphos> (not the download; the page)
<apokryphos> 223 peers on torrent.. it'll go fast
<Alex_Palex> Apokryphos: but Azareus is based on Java, and Java isn't an OSS.....
<apokryphos> Alex_Palex: yes
<Alex_Palex> but i hope that java becomes OSS
<Verwilst> anybody else's icons are huge in konqueror?
<apokryphos> Verwilst: Mine are. By choice, though ;-)
<hayden> can anyone help, when i try to access a mounted ntfs partition it says cannot access /media/windows 
<apokryphos> Verwilst: well, not that big. You can easily change the size by clicking on the maginifying glass toolbars there
* apokryphos will brb: konv update
<TechLord_Work> not sure what happed by the download just took off like a bat out of H***
<CellarDoor> hello
<Tomcat_> Hi guys... Control Center is stuck on "Loading" when I click on "Administrator Mode" in Network Settings. Known bug?
<Alex_Palex> I hope no
<CellarDoor> Im thinkin of downloading kubuntu
<CellarDoor> do I need any pointers or anythin
<apokryphos> CellarDoor: where are you coming from?
<CellarDoor> ?
<CellarDoor> I was just wondering about kubuntu
<apokryphos> CellarDoor: what Operating System/Distribution?
<CellarDoor> oh
<CellarDoor> The distribution formerly known as Mandrake
<apokryphos> heh
<CellarDoor> before that I used Fedora
<CellarDoor> so I feel a bit unsteady
<apokryphos> Kubuntu will be slightly different; different package management system (though it uses apt, like Fedora). Repositories are a lot better; most things are done in the same way
<CellarDoor> ooh
<apokryphos> www.ubuntuguide.org is a good place for pointers. Also, the Wiki: www.ubuntu.com/wiki
<Verwilst> apokryphos: lol, stupid me :p
<Verwilst> i was clicking the icons in kcontrol like mad :p
<apokryphos> CellarDoor: a lot of information and basics on the Ubuntu site; like, what it stands for, what it's based on (Debian) etc.
<CellarDoor> ty apokryphos
<apokryphos> Verwilst: :)
<Verwilst> there are no nuvola icons for kubuntu :$
<CellarDoor> Im real impressed they got kde 3.4
<apokryphos> Verwilst: it does; they're in Universe.
<Verwilst> oh? universe? :)
<apokryphos> CellarDoor: pretty much the first distro to do so, too.
<CellarDoor> yeah
<apokryphos> Verwilst: the "Universe" repository. Edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the line that has "Universe".
<Verwilst> N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED
<Verwilst> :p
<CellarDoor> its kubuntu using reiser4 ?
<Verwilst> universe is the testing repo for kubuntu?
<Verwilst> damned, still no dejavu fonts :(
<apokryphos> Nah, it's just stuff not "officially supported", really. Only problems I've ever had there is dependency issues -- and that's around 0.5% of the time
<hayden> can i apt-get baghira ?
<CellarDoor> oooh
* CellarDoor loves baghira
<apokryphos> hayden: do the search and find out ;-)
<apokryphos> (you can)
<hayden> i remember i did it with kubuntu rc but i just searched and couldnt find it
<apokryphos> you using a Graphical Manager or command-line apt?
<hayden> apt
<apokryphos> so you're doing sudo apt-cache search baghira?
<hayden> yep
<apokryphos> Then you don't have Universe repository enabled
<hayden> ok
<Rickdangerous> you shouldn't need sudo for apt-cache search
<apokryphos> Yeah, whoops, out of habit when putting in apt =)
<Rickdangerous> yep I see :)
<hayden> yea
<hayden> i didnt notice that i got the ubuntu cursor instead of the default X one lol
<CellarDoor> you guys seem like a nice helpful lot
<CellarDoor> :)
<Tomcat_> kdesu doesn't seem to work at all here... and I can't even locate the error using the console...
<Tomcat_> I click on administrator settings, it asks for my password, then reloads the module and drops me into regular use mode again...
<multifasciatus> Can someone please help me setup amarok?
<apokryphos> Tomcat_: there's a bug report on that; they're working on it (though I haven't been following lately)
<apokryphos> multifasciatus: what's the problem?
<Tomcat_> apokryphos: Thanks... I'll see to it. Right now kubuntu is pretty unusable for me...
<apokryphos> :(
<apokryphos> Tomcat_: kdesu shouldn't be having problems though... I can't say I've seen any really reported
<apokryphos> Might be worth trying sudo kcontrol from konsole
<Tomcat_> apokryphos: It works about half of the time... and when it doesn't work auth.log shows an authentication error, although I pasted the same password in that worked before. :I
<Tomcat_> Mh... okay.
<Tomcat_> Yeah sudo kcontrol works great.
<hayden> how do i get to the screen in kde that lets me choose how kde acts either like windows or mac os x etc
<apokryphos> http://yro.slashdot.org/yro/05/04/08/126242.shtml?tid=109&tid=95&tid=123&tid=219 <-- Microsoft and Open Source :D
<apokryphos> hayden: right-click > Configure Desktop > Behaviour
<`TUX``> pr0m0t0x
<hayden> nah it was a wizard
<apokryphos> hayden: you can change all that stuff from kcontrol, but I think you're referring to kpersonalizer
<Tomcat_> apokryphos: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8681 <--- In case somebody else comes along, this is the bug
<hayden> yep thanks
<apokryphos> Tomcat_: ok, cool
<StR> kubuntu rulez!!!
<StR> gnome is soooo far away!
<apokryphos> :P
<StR> sorry.. I had to say it...
<Beineri> StR: no go tell every GNOME user ;-)
<Beineri> now even
<CellarDoor> hehe
* apokryphos chuckles at German-default for kpersonalizer (well, at least here)
<Beineri> apokryphos: mhm, did you install kde-i18n-de or have German locale selected?
<apokryphos> Ah, that'll be it. Tried it out when a user complained it wouldn't install
<StR> there are some things that should be proted to kde... like  amule and gimp  
<apokryphos> StR: work is being done on krita (it's in a testing repository, if you want to try it out)
<StR> what is krita?
<apokryphos> why use amule when you have limewire? ;-) But would be nice to see a KDE client for gnutella network.
<apokryphos> StR: KDE program for Graphical Manipulation.
<apokryphos> still "in the making", though work has been done on it for some time
<j00z> Anyone having problems with ndiswrapper and K7 kernels?
<StR> apokryphos: looks nice
<StR> what else should be ported?  we need a  kamule
* apokryphos likes the idea of torrents with kget very much
<buz> apokryphos: have you got the url to that rep with krita?
<apokryphos> buz: yes; well, all of latest koffice. Motaboy's repo: deb http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~motaboy/ubuntu-experimental/ ./
<Beineri> StR: http://www.koffice.org/krita/ - should have its first release with KOffice 1.4 in two months
<StR> Beineri: nice...
<buz> mhh
<buz> will check
<StR> but for amule there is nothing for kde, right?
<StR> ... only the kmldonkey
<StR> but I don't trust it.. 
<apokryphos> does amule run on its own network? 
<apokryphos> apollon runs on a few networks...
* apokryphos should try to get that working again
<buz> yeah krita looks like one could actually use it
<buz> not like gimp
<buz> sort of like paintshop for kde
<buz> which is good enough for me
<Beineri> buz: exactly :-)
<buz> is there anyway to get kaffeine to use mplayer as engine?
<CellarDoor> hmm
<CellarDoor> I don't think so
<CellarDoor> but Im no expert dats for sure
<sjmorgan> does anyone know where the defaulit desktop background is specified?
<sjmorgan> or have a rough idea
<sjmorgan> default
<apokryphos>  /usr/share/wallpapers I believe
<sjmorgan> so if you start up the control center without having specified a background, it'll use a setting from there?
<apokryphos> The defautl is /usr/share/wallpapers/kubuntu-wallpaper.svgz yes
<apokryphos> *default
<buz> WTF my mplayer wants to use /dev/3dfx
<sjmorgan> ok cool thanks
<faked_> hi, I just installed egroupware. how can I access egroupware through a webbrowser? I couldn?t find I dir. in /var/www/??
<`TUX``> ok 
<`TUX``> 60 kb/s upload  bittorrent kubuntu  for  3  days :)
<`TUX``> just a  drop  but  it is  all  i can  do  for  the  project
<apokryphos> :)
<apokryphos> Are you uploading the official now?
<`TUX``> yes
<apokryphos> cool
<buz> yeah ubuntu is on /.
<`TUX``> the  power if  bittorrent i like it
<`TUX``> *of
<libben> whats the diffrence between kubuntu and ubuntu? just kde?
<apokryphos> Pretty much, yes. Kubuntu comes with KDE as the default DE.
<`TUX``> libben: kde plus  some artwork 
<CellarDoor> 27% downloaded
<`TUX``> kdm  instead of  gdm , different  desktop , splash screen  kaffeine and not totem 
<libben> kaffeine is mediaplayer?
<libben> will it play as default?
<CellarDoor> yeh like totem
<buz> can i get kaffeine to play rm streams?
<`TUX``> kaffeine plays all  xine  and  mplayer  can  play
<buz> says cook.so.6 not found
<CellarDoor> I should have my kubuntu iso downloaded in a couple of hours :D
<buz> upon oppening rm stream
<Epicenter> Hello, I was wondering perhaps someone could help me out with something? ... 
<Epicenter> I got this new Hedgehog 5.something build of Kubuntu and when I try to run the i386 or AMD64 liveCDs I get 2 distint problems.
<Epicenter> On the AMD64 one, the system stops responding at trying to read the hardware clock
<Epicenter> I read a thread about it and saw no fix.
<Epicenter> On the i386 front, X comes up and it's all vertical colored lines. I can move the mouse and see different corruption or kill X but no output
<Epicenter> appears and I can't find the problem. None of this happens in Debian. My hardware is an Athlon 64, Chaintech VNF3-250 board (socket 754, nforce 3),
<Epicenter> and an XFX 6600GT on AGP.
<Epicenter> (ack)
<apokryphos> CellarDoor: slow connection? :P
<CellarDoor> adsl
<Epicenter> I cannot explain any of this at all .. everyone else seems to just grab the CDs and run with it. No such luck for me.
<CellarDoor> 256k I think
<apokryphos> ok
<CellarDoor> Epicenter, don't ya just hate that :P
<Epicenter> yes. :(
<Epicenter> and no one even replies to me.. :(
<Epicenter> On the forums or here, or #ubuntu
<CellarDoor> yeh sorry I can't help, iyam a n00b with no idea
<Epicenter> everyone is just talking about how to torrent the magical new build :(
<Beineri> Epicenter: live-cd and X developers more likely hang around in #ubuntu than here :-)
<Epicenter> I am trying both
<Epicenter> no one so much as says Hi to me there hwhen I ask
<Beineri> Epicenter: then everyone is partying. they will read lists/bugzilla when they are alive again.
<CellarDoor> yeh thats the downside of haveing 400 people all in one channel at once
<Epicenter> one problem is a reported bug and no one seems to be dealing with it
<Epicenter> or even acknowledging it
<vrln> Epicenter: what graphics card do you have?
<vrln> if it's an nvidia or ati one, try the binary (closed source) drivers
<Epicenter> XFX 6600GT
<Epicenter> well, this is the liveCD, I'm trying to just get into it and explore the package system
<vrln> that should work perfectly with nvidias own closed source drivers
<Epicenter> not to do GL or anything
<vrln> the nv driver is a bit flakey on modern cards
<vrln> at least used to be
<Epicenter> I'm unclear how to put a custom driver in a Live CD easly :(
<Epicenter> it worked for me before
<nakata> does anybody know where the amaroK codecs would be for MP3 playage?
<rzei> do i now apt-get dist-upgrade from 5.04 preview or just apt-get update && apt-get upgrade?
<rzei> i think i even need to set up a new account to see what you guys decided after all..
<Beineri> rzei: dist-upgrade imo
<BamaJank> If you are using preview, and it was up to date, would there be any need to check?
<dvoid> hum i just tried kubuntu (5.04) live cd  , and it crashed when starting X  . i have a geforece 6800 le ,, known issue?
<rzei> BamaJank: no i haven't updated this for a while, not after last kde update had me reset all kicker
<BamaJank> Yeah, I just checked and I am fully up to date, so was curious as to if that would even be necessary :-)
<BamaJank> and I had preview installed, just last night
* Alex_Palex is away: SCAPPPOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<buz> anyone ever tried ie 6 in wine? (don't ask, just don't)
<spiral> hi
<loren> hi
<loren> i've installed wine
<loren> but not IE6
<buz> seems like there's ain installer for it
<buz> http://sidenet.ddo.jp/winetips/config.html
<loren> microsoft is now checking to see if it's running on Wine so i dont know if it'll work correctly
<loren> they're jerks
<spiral> is there somewhere I can find a dvd iso image from kubuntu hoary final ?
<loren> spiral: uhm, not sure, i thought they only did it by having one cd, but they might have dvd iso's with all the packages, uhm yeah
<loren> lol, i know nothing
<closure> ok
<closure> anybody around?
<closure> i got a duesie of a question for you
<nakata> nein.
<nakata> is it about a woodchuck?
<nakata> because if it is, we've heard it
<closure> well sort of
<closure> i have an RCA out on my computer right
<nakata> video?
<closure> yeah
<closure> when ubuntu boots
<closure> it is fine
<closure> i can see the text on the tv
<nakata> okayx0r...
<closure> when KDM loads the video fucks up
<nakata> but not in x
<nakata> yeah, bad vidmode
<closure> my guess is this is because of the resolution change
<closure> what do you mean?
<nakata> yeah, you have to run at i think 30Hz, or whatever NTSC is
<nakata> the TV is super-low resolution/refreshrate, your monitor is high/fast
<closure> hrmmmmmm
<closure> cause it worked fine with win blows
<nakata> i suggest you turn the monitor off, reboot, and let X figure out your TV settings
<closure> well it's a laptop so i can't really do that >8-/
<nakata> it works fine in linux too, if you want to get technical
<nakata> trouble is, well, it depends what you want to do
<closure> yeah but what i'm saying is my vid settings were the same as far as i know
<nakata> your TV refresh is likely incorrect
<nakata> and/or the computer is trying to use the same settings as your monitor...
<closure> i think it does
<spiral> loren: thanks for your quite definite answer :-p
<closure> but with windows it didn't matter
<closure> i'm not sure
<closure> i'll try change the rate
<closure> see if that works
<nakata> windows doesn't *let* you specify a rate
<nakata> you use what it tells you to :\
<zane> is there an easy way to upgrade to the latest version of kubuntu from the preview version?or should i download the iso image and do it the old fashioned way?
<closure> yes it does
<nakata> oh, i think it gives a range now
<nakata> doesn't it?
<closure> yeah
<closure> you can select
<closure> you've been able to since like 95
<nakata> ahhh, they've been coming along then
<closure> lol
<closure> nakata where is that setting at
<nakata> in your x config
<nakata> -> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<closure> there's somewhere to set it in KDE though
<nakata> ....uh
<closure> in kontrol center
<nakata> how long have you used linux?
<nakata> userland gear like the kde res switcher and so on, they don't actually *change* anything
<nakata> in regards to how the setup is configured physically
<nakata> all things X must be modified by hand in the config by root
<nakata> or, well, whatever configurator.
<nakata> sorry, i don't mean to offend
<nakata> buuuuuut, well, yeah you can't set res in kde
<nakata> or refresh rate
<nakata> you can just pick which one of the configured resolutions to use
<nakata> in your case
<nakata> you need to add another screen entry
<closure> right
<closure> well there is no refresh rate
<nakata> for starters
<closure> what do i need to add?
<nakata> what kind of card is it?
<closure> seems to be an ATI Rage Mobility
<closure> that's what it's saying
<nakata> makes sense...
<nakata> i've only set it up with nvidia cards
<nakata> i suggest looking for a howto now
<nakata> they'll supply the correct settings for the x configuration file
<nakata> (they'll say xf86config, just pretend they said xorg.conf :)
<closure> how do i set up the display for console?
<closure> i'm going to try that idea
<closure> just for shits and giggles
<nakata> hrm?
<closure> console
<closure> how do i set the display there?
<closure> the parameters
<closure> like 1024x780
<nakata> sorry i don't follow you
<nakata> you want to set the resolution of your console?
<closure> yes
<nakata> as in, the framebuffer resolution?
<nakata> ah, that would be done in the bootloader
<nakata> i use vga=731 personally
<Beineri> spiral: there are DVD snapshots, "official" DVD images should be uploaded later/tomorrow
<nakata> nice and roomy
<closure> yeah i want 1024x780
<spiral> Beineri: all right.... I shall wait till then
<closure> the same as my x
<nakata> well, then do it
<closure> i am asking where i set that
<jayavarman> Hello all, the kubuntu-5.04-install-amd64.jigdo has this line which stops it from working: Template=hoary-install-amd64.template
<jayavarman> anyone knows if it is ok to change that line to the real name of the template?
<closure> ok here's a way to solve this easily
<closure> is there a console based video player?
<nakata> closure: mplayer and xine can do it
<nakata> i know xine can do ascii, anyway.
<closure> i tried to run xine
<nakata> mplayer can use svgalib
<closure> hrm
<Verwilst> there is no win32 codecs pkg for ubuntu?
<Verwilst> or libdcss pr whatever its called
<nakata> nah, they assume everybody's american.
<nakata> and/or owned by a company.
<bhna> has anybody Probs with media:/ folder? the folder is empty.
<nakata> i go wrook
<bhna> there are no effects after plugin an usb-device or inserting an cd
<nakata> ah, did you install all the kfile/kio plugins
<bhna> nakata: yes. a have a new kubuntu-release installation
<bhna> nakata: real fresh
<nakata> still flipping around huh?
<nakata> yeah, i've had probs with it actually
<nakata> missing codecs and such
<nakata> i haven't had any problems with *most* kio related stuff
<nakata> my subversion kio is dead though
<bhna> the media-folder is empty after the firefox ant gtk installation
<nakata> ooh rough
<bhna> any solutions?
<_ReDRuM_> to what?
<bhna> _ReDRuM_: my media-folder prob
<bhna> _ReDRuM_: the folder is empty no usb-device no cdroms ...
<_ReDRuM_> oh sure
<_ReDRuM_> open up a terminal
<_ReDRuM_> and do ls -l /media
<_ReDRuM_> see whats in there first just to check its missing links problem not kde problem
<_ReDRuM_> hi unik
<unik> hello.
* unik is uniq.. in konversation :)
* _ReDRuM_ figured
<bhna> _ReDRuM_: cdrom cdrom0 cdrom1 floppy floppy0
<_ReDRuM_> unik: got any recommendations for creating VPN with mac os and windows?
<unik> _ReDRuM_: can you use openvpn on macos? 
<unik> openvpn rocks.
<_ReDRuM_> ill check it out
<_ReDRuM_> unik: trying to help bhna here - theres no reason you cant just put stuff in mtab to fix broken media:// is there?
<unik> anyone know if/how you can remove the names from the nicklist in konversation?
<_ReDRuM_> or better yet - you do it since you so slickly helped that guy the other day :D
<unik> I wouldn't put it in mtab.. 
<unik> you can put it in fstab.
<_ReDRuM_> i meant fstab
<unik> what's the problem? 
<_ReDRuM_> typo :)
<_ReDRuM_> he says theres nothing in there at all
<unik> ahh.. fstab? 
<_ReDRuM_> but there's stuff in console
<unik> sounds bad.
<_ReDRuM_> in media://
<_ReDRuM_> figured he's missing fstab entries?
<unik> ahh.. well.. maybe.
<_ReDRuM_> bhna: ok ... do you know what device your cdrom is supposed to be?
<bhna> _ReDRuM_: yes i know
<_ReDRuM_> whats it supposed to be?
<bhna> _ReDRuM_: dev/hdc
<_ReDRuM_>  /dev/hd? 
<_ReDRuM_> ok quick test to check everythings ok, stick a cd in there...
<unik> ahh.. optical device.. 
<_ReDRuM_> sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /media/cdrom
<bhna> _ReDRuM_: ok is in there
<_ReDRuM_> see if it that gives any error
<bhna> _ReDRuM_:  no errors
<unik> you can put entries for the (cd|dvd)rom into fstab.. if it's not already there.. 
<_ReDRuM_> ok then sudo umount /mnt/cdrom
<unik> you can check if it appears in media:/
<_ReDRuM_> unik, just testing it to see its the right drive :)
<unik> before you unmount
<_ReDRuM_> oh
<_ReDRuM_> cool
<_ReDRuM_> bhna: type the first command again :P (hit up a couple of times)
<_ReDRuM_> and then see if your cdrom appeared in media:/
<bhna> _ReDRuM_: yes it appears in media ;-)
<_ReDRuM_> sweet.
<unik> then it's something wrong with your automount-stuff..
<bhna> _ReDRuM_: whats the prob?
<_ReDRuM_> unik: he cant just put proper entry in fstab?
<unik> sure.
<unik> or even better.. make automounting-stuff work.
<bhna> _ReDRuM_: its a clean and fresh installation with firefox
<_ReDRuM_> unik: ... i dont know anything about auto-mounts i just use mount commands in console so you'll have to help him with that :)
<Roey> Hello gentlemen
<bhna> _ReDRuM_: i havend probs bfore firefox-installtion
<bhna> _ReDRuM_:  *before
<unik> hello roey.
<_ReDRuM_> unik: just add auto to options in fstab?
<unik> you'll have to hold on for a few min guys.. got a phonecall i'll have to answer.
<_ReDRuM_> unik: ok
<_ReDRuM_> bhna: type this - grep ^\/dev\/hdc /etc/fstab
<_ReDRuM_> that should tell you if theres anything already in your fstab file for your cdrom drive
<_ReDRuM_> searches for /dev/hdc at the beginning of a line
<_ReDRuM_> what did it come back with?
<bhna> _ReDRuM_: /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<Roey> unik, crimsun, haggai: heya.  I put up a writeup of things that I had difficulty with in Ubuntu/Kubuntu-x86_64 over on Slashdot (http://linux.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=145437&cid=12176562)
<_ReDRuM_> bhna: ok then sudo nano /etc/fstab
<_ReDRuM_> go down to the line that starts with /dev/hdc
<_ReDRuM_> and change noauto to auto
<_ReDRuM_> save it, make sure you have done - sudo umount /mnt/cdrom
<_ReDRuM_> pop the disk out, stick it back in, and it should appear in media i think. if it doesn't you will have to wait for unik as i do not use automounts and media folders ;)
<unik> Roey, great  thanks for feedback.
<unik> +,
<_ReDRuM_> sorry, that should have been sudo umount /media/cdrom
<_ReDRuM_> unik - does he need to do anything other than put auto in fstab to make it automount?
<bhna> _ReDRuM_: ok fine it works ;-)
<_ReDRuM_> bhna - cool.
<_ReDRuM_> now what was your other device, a usb?
<_ReDRuM_> do you know what device name it's supposed to be?
<mmpf> hi@all
<bhna> _ReDRuM_: /dev/sda1
<mmpf> has someone this cymotion master linux-keybord running?
<Roey> unik, crimsun, haggai:  I think I'll post these up on the bug list that a replying post suggested.
<unik> Roey: nice.
<mmpf> i can't get the software installed :(
<_ReDRuM_> bhna - what did  you format it as, anything yet?
<_ReDRuM_> (windows, reiser, etc)
<bhna> _ReDRuM_: vfat
<_ReDRuM_> ok, then sudo nano /etc/fstab again
<_ReDRuM_> is there anything in there starting with /dev/sda1 ?
<Roey> unik:  honestly, it's been hell these past four/five weeks.
<Roey> unik:  I feel like amd64 is really constrainting
<bhna> _ReDRuM_: no
<Roey> unik:  constraining even.
<unik> Roey: hah.. I use amd64 myself.. I don't have problems at all :)
<bhna> i think pmount should insert this line?
<unik> I miss some of the win32 codecs for mplayer.. that's all.
<bhna> _ReDRuM_: i think pmount should insert thsi line?
<_ReDRuM_> bhna, ok then add a line that looks like this "/dev/sda1 /media/usb vfat rw,user,auto 0 0"
<unik> _ReDRuM_: not needed.. afaik.
<_ReDRuM_> bhna - no idea... my linux usage is very antiquated -  this will work but there is probably a prettier way to do it
<_ReDRuM_> unik - you tell him the right way then :)
<bhna> _ReDRuM_: it works just fine now
<unik> bhna: check in control center - KDE components - Services (or something.. translated from norwegian on the fly)... Look for KDED media something..
<unik> make sure it's activated. :)
<_ReDRuM_> bhna - oh. so your all good? cool.
<_ReDRuM_> funny cause you didn't make a mount pount for the usb drive but so long as it works :D
<bhna> unik: kded media is running
* _ReDRuM_ checks out openvpn
<unik> bhna: great.. then devices should appear as they are inserted.
<_ReDRuM_> kwhat? am i running that too? :)
* _ReDRuM_ looks at process list
<_ReDRuM_> sweet.
<bhna> thats the prob. the folder was empty
<lonewolff> hey there, is there a bluetooth browser for kde/
<_ReDRuM_> unik: mac should be able to run openvpn it has source and mac runs darwin..
<unik> bhna: there is a nice kicker applet for storage devices.. I can recommend it.. (right click on the panel.. add to panel.. and find something containing storage).. 
<unik> _ReDRuM_: then openvpn is a good choice imho.
<bhna> unik: i know but its also empty
<Roey> unik:  those problems I listed you don't have???
<Roey> unik:  how do you do win32 codecs?
<Roey> unik:  it's not seamless unfortunately :(
<bhna> thanks for helping ;-), by
<unik> Roey: dont use wacom, no errors from grub, I have the win32-codecs problem, don't have nvidia, don't have sata, don't use sensors, and i don't use the missing packages either (obviously)... 
<unik> missed acrobat reader a few days.. but kpdf works.
<buz> i think kpdf is much better than the adobe stuff
* _ReDRuM_ prefers kpdf too
<_ReDRuM_> you can make acrobat a bit better by deleting all those useless plugins
<Roey> unik:  see there you go. 
<unik> then again.. feedback is the only way (k)ubuntu can improve.
<Roey> unik:  for the longest time I was really really antipathic towards k/ubuntu (like, in the past two weeks).  But I want to see it improve.
<hunger> _ReDRuM_: Yeap, remove those plugins, especially that spyware one in acrobat 7
<Roey> unik:  It is so frustrating not to know exactly how to fix a probelm.
<Roey> unik:  and problems, too.
<unik> Roey: you changed back to good old debian? 
<unik> or? 
* hunger is still looking for a w32codecs deb.
<_ReDRuM_> unik - i've been playing with apt... it's top notch :) slackware isn't going on anymore systems except ones that don't do a whole lot
<buz> hunger: search for marillat in the wiki
<hunger> buz: The same place as for debian? I should have thought of that!
<Roey> unik:  not good 'ol... I changed to debian-X86_64.
<unik> _ReDRuM_: I know.. apt has supercow powers :)
<_ReDRuM_> making deb is easier than making ebuilds
<Roey> unik:  and I am considering moving to debian-x86.
<buz> i'm not quite sure if it works tho
<_ReDRuM_> its proper cool.
<unik> Roey: is debian x86_64 good? 
<unik> Roey: tried kubuntu x86 ? 
<Verwilst> hunger: me too
<buz> mhh no luck with ie6 in wine
<unik> Roey: I guess debian x86_64 got much the same problems that kubuntu does? 
<buz> supposedly it works but not for me
<buz> i can install it but upon loading it crashes
<unik> buz: why would you want ie6? 
<buz> test websites
<unik> heh.. ok. :)
<unik> ie in wine is probably more secure than ie in windows anyway :)
<buz> probably 
<buz> especially if its running under another user
<buz> but i haven't have much look so far
<Roey> unik:  yep
<Roey> unik:  but kubuntu can be better than debian by fixing those :)
<unik> roey, sure :)
<buz> kubuntu is better than debian
<buz> it's like debian but uptodate
<LeeJunFan> buz: not better per say - just different.
<buz> for me it fixes most gripes i had with debian
<unik> (k)ubuntu is more desktop oriented than debian.
<buz> yeah dvdshrink for wine
<_ReDRuM_> the openvpn howto is handly referring to software that doesnt exist in the package anymore
<_ReDRuM_> got to love opensource docs :)
<fubz> i have a strange request
<fubz> can anyone give me a screenshot of their kubuntu desktop with the kde menu showing?
<fubz> preferrably in .jpg format
<_ReDRuM_> um... ok
<fubz> thanks.
<fubz> well?
<_ReDRuM_> was tryin to download the gimp to convert to jpg
<_ReDRuM_> but n/m ill just save as jpeg
<fubz> u can use imagemagick
<fubz> if u have it :/
<fubz> ye thats kwl
<fubz> ;-)
<_ReDRuM_> ksnapshot makes crap jpegs tho
<fubz> heh
<Roey> buz, unik:  I can't use it unfortunately :(
<Roey> buz, unik: I'm sorta losing faith in the major linux distros -- I know i don't want fedora...
<Roey> buz, unik:  at the same time I want to have a big selection of easily installable software
<buz> might try mandrake
<_ReDRuM_> might have the wrong ip
<Roey> buz, unik:  and I'm too debian-encrusted to learn a new system like gentoo.
<buz> then stick to debian ;-)
<Roey> buz:  mandriva's like red hat though
<buz> mostly
<_ReDRuM_> nope konversation sensibly defaults to get ip from server :)
<buz> slightly saner than fedora
<Roey> buz:  right but then I give up things if I use amd64.  If I use x86 then I give up amd64 and performance :(
<fubz> _ReDRuM_: Thanks
<buz> mhh it probably wont hurt that much in most apps
<ztonzy> hey
<_ReDRuM_> yw... mind if i ask what that was about? :P
<unik> Roey: I'm just like you, I can't use a system without .debs :)
<ztonzy> congrat to the release :)
<_ReDRuM_> obviously he does
<unik> who? 
<Roey> unik:  :)
<Roey> unik:  but what's the real diff between dpkg/apt-get and rpm/yum ?
<_ReDRuM_> fubz - come in, asked for a snapshot of the kubuntu kde menu and ran off
<_ReDRuM_> Roey: dependency hell
* _ReDRuM_ has used rpm package manager before
<Roey> _ReDRuM_:  with yum? I thought yum fixed that
<_ReDRuM_> it was junk
<buz> rpm is crap
<_ReDRuM_> perhaps so
<Roey> _ReDRuM_:  yum was junk?
<_ReDRuM_> never tried yum
<Roey> buz:  using rpm by itself is like using dpkg by itself
<_ReDRuM_> i've got a fedora system but its got third party management software on
<Roey> buz:  it doesn't automatically get the deps for you
<buz> only wtf uses dpkg by hand
<treke> just use yum
<_ReDRuM_> your not supposed to use dpkg by hand? :P
<buz> ill stick to kubuntu
<Roey> _ReDRuM_:  that's the problem with commercial companies who code for gnu/linux.. they code for red hat, not for LSB or (hopefully something better than LSB, like Debian).
<unik> Roey: I know dpkg pretty good..  i don't know rpm that good. that's the real difference to me.
<Roey> ok
<buz> if only i could get 1600*1200 on my lcd to work
<_ReDRuM_> roey - heh... the fedora system only exists cause im making more generic versions of redhat software :)
<Roey> unik:  s/good/well/"don't know rpm that good"
<hunger> Are there plans to make ubuntu support encrypted FSes out of the box at some point?
<Roey> _ReDRuM_:  haha
<unik> Roey: My father got a SuSE 9.2 machine.. it's ok to use, with apt-get installed.. 
<hunger> Like cryptsetup/pam_mount combi?
<Roey> hunger:  yet another cool application!
<Roey> unik:  ah.
<unik> Roey: yeah :)
<hunger> Roey: I'd love to help with that...
<hunger> Roey: In fact I mailed a improved /etc/init.d/cryptdisks to the debian maintainer a couple of days back.
<hunger> Roey: Well, I consider it improved;-)
<GNAM> hi
<xzgv> hi, from what i understand, kubuntu is based on sid, right?, if i want to change to debian sid repositories is there a program that gives me the list to choose from?
<Roey> hunger:   you encrypt your disks with AES? how does this affect file and swap performance?
<GNAM> openoffice, firefox, thunderbird are included in kubuntu?
<Roey> hunger:  can XFS do encryption, or is this another fielsystem on top of XFS?
<Roey> GNAM:  they didn't work for me in X86_64.
<gdh> GNAM: yes, no, no.
<GNAM> firefox no?
<GNAM> ok
<hunger> Roey: I do.
<gdh> GNAM: not on the default CD.
<Roey> hunger:  ah.  how?
<gdh> GNAM: It's installable via packages if you need it.
<GNAM> so browser is konqueror?
<Roey> GNAM:  won't work for x86_64 (prolly won't.. it didnt' for me)
<gdh> Correct.
<Roey> GNAM:  for kubuntu, it's konqueror.
<motaboy> Hi all!
<gdh> Same as GNOME's default browser is Epiphany.
<hunger> Roey: I only encrypt some stuff in /var, swap and the user partition (with links into unencrypted space)
<Roey> gdh:  shudder.
<GNAM> i've x86_64 but i'll install (k)ubuntu i386
<gdh> Roey: Yes, the 'speed' of Gecko with zero features whatsoever =)
<GNAM> because some programs won't compile at 64 bit
<hunger> Roey: Performance is OK. Encryption works on the blockdev level, so it is fine with all filesystems.
<Roey> hunger:  is it above raid or below??
<hunger> Roey: It uses the devicemapper. So you can take any blockdevice (lvm, Raid, partition, whatever) and have that encrypted (which gives you a new blockdev).
<hunger> Roey: You can then format the new dev with whatever you like.
<Roey> cool.
<Roey> hunger:  why do you encrypt??
<Roey> hunger:  this is a home system or a server at work somehow?
<hunger> Roey: Yeap, a huge improvement over the loop-stuff.
<Roey> hunger:  oh, it was a loopback thing before? :)
<hunger> Roey: It is my laptop. It contains lots of company data.
<Roey> oh.. ok.
<hunger> Roey: And more important: All my personal stuff;-)
<hunger> Roey: And of course I am paranoid, too.
<Roey> hunger:  like... on my home system I don't want to encrypt anything.. if I shoudl die or otherwise become permanently unavailable then I want my family to have ready access to my stuff, including diary, photos, etc.
<_ReDRuM_> unik - ever bootstrapped a deb system?
<_ReDRuM_> (or anyone else here)
<Roey> _ReDRuM_:  I tried and failed.
<unik> _ReDRuM_: do it every day.
<unik> more or less.
<treke> gah apt is driving me nuts here
<Roey> unik:  for what???
<_ReDRuM_> i got scared off by the "WARNING THIS MIGHT HAVE BEEN HACKED" message on debbootstrap :/
<_ReDRuM_> what do you use?
<Roey> unik:  you boot off debootstrap?
<hunger> Roey: Well, I do want to know that if my laptop was ever stolen then at least nobody can break into customer systems with the data found on my laptop.
<Roey> ah ok
<unik> Roey: yes.. or pbuilder.. 
<Roey> hunger:  what want to set up is a distributed backup system to backup my stuff nightly with dirvish
<Roey> unik:  pbuilder is windows right?
<unik> no.
<Roey> ok
<Roey> brb
<hunger> Roey: I do backups each night whenever I am in the office (including the encrypted stuff)
<_ReDRuM_> hunger: what disk crypto system do you use? i could do with that ocassionally
<hunger> _ReDRuM_: Device mapper with the standard parameters (AES, 256bit, forgot the hash algo).
<_ReDRuM_> unik: is pbuilder also carrying the message on the debootstrap homepage "WARNING! POSSIBLE HACKED!?" :/
<_ReDRuM_> you even have to type a password in - "I don't value my data" or something
<unik> _ReDRuM_: no? - I don't install it from the debootstrap homepage.
<unik> I apt-get it.. or get the source from either packages.debian.org or archives.ubuntu.com.. 
<_ReDRuM_> unik: http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:preJUZwWd3sJ:people.debian.org/~walters/descriptions.html+%2B%22writing+debian+package+descriptions%22&hl=en&client=firefox
<hunger> _ReDRuM_: It currently is a bit of a PITA to install ubuntu on encrypted discs.
<_ReDRuM_> er wrong link
<_ReDRuM_> hunger - only need data disks encrypted anyway
<hunger> _ReDRuM_: /home, swap (very impoartant, since I want to use hibernate), some dirs in /var, /tmp
<treke> so dumb question, but are any of the package archives working at the moment?
<Rickdangerous> hunger, for example which dirs in /var and /tmp ?
<_ReDRuM_> unik - archives.ubuntu.com is the same debootstrap as debian?
<hunger> Rickdangerous: Everything in /tmp, /var/spool, /var/log, /var/tmp.
<_ReDRuM_> since packages.debian.org is dead...
<hunger> Rickdangerous: Add all dirs a user may write into as needed.
<Rickdangerous> hunger, you can mount /tmp as tmpfs and it will use swap.
<unik> _ReDRuM_: more or less.. it's changed to debootstrap ubuntu.. 
<treke> whoohoo. seems like the au mirror actually works
<hunger> Rickdangerous: Yeap... but I have more /tmp than swap:-)
<Rickdangerous> heh ok then.
<Beineri> gdh: GNOME's default browser is Epiphany but Ubuntu (as Fedora)'s is Firefox
<_ReDRuM_> unik: that would just be apt.sources and a few package suffixes?
<hunger> Rickdangerous: I occassionally need to assemble data DVDs to burn. Don't want to do that in my homedir:-)
<Beineri> dunno who is using Epiphany today...
<_ReDRuM_> sources.list or whatever that files caled
<hunger> OK, have to run... See you later.
<Rickdangerous> bye hunger 
<unik> _ReDRuM_: well.. some files too.. 
<treke> looks like it was an apt bug 
<unik> _ReDRuM_: the easy solution: get debian debootstrap for debian.. and ubuntu debootstrap for ubuntu
* _ReDRuM_ downloaded the debian one :)
<_ReDRuM_> google cache rocks.
<gdh> Beineri: Ah, didn't know that :)
<Roey> hunger:   how do you do backups?  I have used Dirvish before (www.dirvish.org)
* ztonzy wonders if it is the relase that makes repositries-servers damn slow
<treke> ztonzy: I'd be happy if apt didnt error out whenever I tried updating :p
<_ReDRuM_> [531/31/0] root@echo:debian #find / -path /proc -prune -o -path /dev -prune -o -path /sys -prune -o -path /tmp -prune -o -exec touch -d '1/1/1980 00:00' {} \; <---- thus begins the death of slackware :)
<ztonzy> treke, I usually have around 600-700 kB/s  but now I had around 20kB/s  heh
<_ReDRuM_> dating all the files so i can install overtop without taking it down
<_ReDRuM_> wish i'd know about this apt stuff before
* _ReDRuM_ never bothered trying it assuming it was another sucky package manager
<ztonzy> hmm
<ztonzy> treke, I wonder if it would be best to re-install Kubuntu since it is released now, maybe it fixes some things
<treke> ah here we go
<treke> clearing the apt list cache might have helped
<ztonzy> treke, forgot how,  command ?
<unik> ztonzy: no need to reinstall.. all the fixes are installed with the upgrade.
<unik> are/will be.. 
<_ReDRuM_> The current stable distribution of Debian GNU/Linux is version 3.0r4, codenamed woody. It was released on January 1st, 2005.
<_ReDRuM_> think someone made a typo? :)
<treke> unik: The issue is that upgrading isn't functioning at the moment :)
<treke> _ReDRuM_: nope
<ztonzy> unik, no updates since some day...
<treke> _ReDRuM_: looks about right
<_ReDRuM_> i thought woody was released like 2001 or something
<treke> ztonzy: /var/lib/apt/lists
<treke> 3.0r0 was released in 2002
<ztonzy> treke, I mean to clear it 
<treke> 3.0r4 was released this year
<_ReDRuM_> oh right :)
<treke> ztonzy: rm
<unik> treke, ztonzym strange.. I can upgrade just fine.. what's your problems? 
<treke> unik: gzip error when updating the package list
<treke> unik: clearing the old list files fixed it
<_ReDRuM_> treke - is woody still full of loads of ancient software?
<treke> _ReDRuM_: yes
<_ReDRuM_> hmm.
<treke> it's very rare for a signficant upgrade of an application in a stable release
<_ReDRuM_> how stable is sarge?
<treke> the only one I know of was the ssh mess a while back
<Beineri> _ReDRuM_: woody has already KDE 2.2!
<_ReDRuM_> in your opinion
<treke> beats me
<treke> I don't use sarge
<_ReDRuM_> use woody?
<treke> I use woody and used to use unstable
<uniq> grr.. dialup died on me.
<_ReDRuM_> uniq :(
<Beineri> KDE 2.2.2 even, which was released 21 November 2001
<Rickdangerous> don't use testing (sarge) untill it's frozen
<Roey> Rickdangerous:  which may be next year
<Rickdangerous> Roey, no it will be released this year
<Rickdangerous> I hope ;)
* treke will believe that when he sees it
<ztonzy> anyone used KCheckmail ??
<_ReDRuM_> so im going to end up building all the software myself anyway and the only advantage of replacing slack with debian will be apt..
<_ReDRuM_> anyone built php 4 for example on woody - it took me several hours on slack downloading all those libraries and building them whats the timescale like for apt?
<Rickdangerous> _ReDRuM_, how about ubuntu? :)
<_ReDRuM_> Rickdangerous: on a server?
<_ReDRuM_> interesting concept...
<Rickdangerous> _ReDRuM_, doesn't it have required packages?
<_ReDRuM_> i guess so, i just thought of it as a desktop distro
<treke> I use ubuntu on one of my servers
<lao_v> hi guys..can anyone help with gmailfs?
<treke> works well enough for light use
<treke> it's an odd warty/hoary hybrid though
<Tsuroerusu> Aren't regular Debian better for that?
<Rickdangerous> _ReDRuM_, ubuntu is based on debian so I *guess* it will be good on server.
<Tsuroerusu> LOL
<Rickdangerous> Tsuroerusu, stable is too old.
<Tsuroerusu> Yeah
<lao_v> i'm getting the following error when trying to mount: fusermount: old style mounting not supported
<Rickdangerous> and unstable isn't suitable for production servers. testing is *worse* than sid (till it's frozen :)
<_ReDRuM_> the main reason i want to get rid of slack is speed, if i have to do the same things on debian then it's going to take exactly the same amount of time with me throwing -D instead of -S to checkinstall
<vrln> any ideas if there's an official ubuntu mirror out there that's not down right now?
<vrln> I've tried us, fi and se
<Tsuroerusu> By the way
<Tsuroerusu> Has anyone tried running Ubuntu on teh Xbox?
<Tsuroerusu> That was something I was thinking about giving a shot
* _ReDRuM_ almost wishes he didnt kill gentoo
<_ReDRuM_> this server was supposed to be running weeks ago lol
<_ReDRuM_> luckily the old one works ok(ish)
<ztonzy> any maintaine/developer here ?
* _ReDRuM_ stares blankly at the shell prompt
<_ReDRuM_> what am i going to do with you.
<_ReDRuM_> bah ill stick with slack at least i know it.
* _ReDRuM_ does some work
<Beineri> vrln: so many mirrors to try: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Archive
<vrln> thanks :)
* _ReDRuM_ puts portage on slackware
<_ReDRuM_> haha
<Bicchi> is it safe to download kubuntu. i mean is it at the same level of release as ubuntu. I ask because i heard that ubuntu was released today. 
<uniq> bicchi: it's safe :)
<vrln> Bicchi: yes
<Rickdangerous> Bicchi, kubuntu is released today too :)
<Bicchi> does it includes the same packages and everything.
<ataxic> 71%  done :)
<ataxic> kubuntu is kde based ubuntu  gnome *spit* based :)
<vasi> hey, every time i add something to my panel in kubuntu, all the panel applets move around
<_ReDRuM_> hey i could compile apt on slackware :)
<vasi> can i lock them in place somehow?
<ataxic> _ReDRuM_: does that wrk proper
<_ReDRuM_> don't see why not
<Rickdangerous> _ReDRuM_, linuxpackages.net has apt but it will be useless on slackware :)
<ataxic> netbsd's pkgsrc works on slackware too
<Rickdangerous> _ReDRuM_, pkgsrc is a better choice
<Verwilst> hrm
<Verwilst> kubuntu
<Verwilst> seems to be quite the multimedia nightmare
<ataxic> Rickdangerous: its not perfect tho
<ataxic> i had some lil problems here and there
<mdz> Bicchi: both Ubuntu and Kubuntu released today; this is the first release of Kubuntu, but the second release of Ubuntu
<Verwilst> even playing an mpg isn't fluent
<Rickdangerous> ataxic, I've always wanted to try it but too late :)
<Verwilst> sound skips
<ataxic> too late?
<_ReDRuM_> #ls -l ~/slack/packages/current/custom/ | wc -l
<_ReDRuM_> 46
<Verwilst> , ..
<Verwilst> ;(
<_ReDRuM_> getting rediculous need to do something :)
<Rickdangerous> ataxic, stopped using slackware years ago ;)
<ataxic> might as well install netbsd
<ataxic> hehe
<_ReDRuM_> 46 custom packages (pratcially all libraries) is massively excessive
<Rickdangerous> ataxic, I'm lazy :)
<ztonzy> heh   83 users in here...84 now
<Roey> 83
<ataxic> Rickdangerous: me too thatswhy i'm begining to like kubuntu
<ataxic> clickerteeclick
<Rickdangerous> ataxic, heh
* _ReDRuM_ checks out ricks pkgsrc idea
<ataxic> i still have slackware installed
<ataxic> it will stay i guess
<mikkel> any chances of gettin a .deb for Kvirc 3.2?
<ataxic> i needed it the other day to fix the bootloader
<ataxic> mikkel: why not use konversation
<_ReDRuM_> i like slack... but it's a headache if you want to do more than run bind, mysql and apache on it
<HavoK> hi there
<ataxic> _ReDRuM_: its not that bad
<mikkel> because konversation lacks the featues I require in a good IRC-client
<_ReDRuM_> ataxic: 46 custom build packages nearly all libraries is quite bad :)
<_ReDRuM_> just to get it running and im not finished yet
<ataxic> kvirc lacks featured to be a good OS
<HavoK> there is a way to start polypaudio at kde's startup?
<_ReDRuM_> ataxic: think about the security implications of that how am i going to track it all ill just have to watch bugtrack with filters and hope problems show up there
<ztonzy> wow
<buz> is apollon worth anything at all?
<ataxic> _ReDRuM_: you needed to install 46 libraries?
<ztonzy> 564 users in #ubuntu
<_ReDRuM_> ataxic: not all libraries, just mostly libraries
<benJIman> you can put things in ~/.kde/Autostart to start up on kde start HavoK
<HavoK> benJIman: ok thanks 
<ataxic> buz: its not as good as edonkey, 
<ataxic> _ReDRuM_: install kde not gnome :P
<mikkel> well, konversation's tab-structure makes it a pain to be on many different channels on differen networks
<_ReDRuM_> its a server not a desktop! :P
<ataxic> buz: good as in the amount of users on it
<ataxic> mikkel: thats annoying yeh
<buz> what network does it use anyway
<_ReDRuM_> and it needs to support a lot of different technologies like php ruby python perl ldap qmail...
<ataxic> they should make tabs in tabs
<ataxic> top tabs networks bottom tabs channels/queries
<ataxic> use irssi!
<_ReDRuM_> irssi is pretty slick for a console client
<ataxic> i love it
<mikkel> I use irssi, currently
<ataxic> me too
* _ReDRuM_ likes konversation but someimes uses irssi
<_ReDRuM_> its my favoured console client
<ataxic> but konversation is sweet for a GUI client
<benJIman> there's kopete as well
<ataxic> nicer then xchat imo
<mikkel> but kvirc is kinda nice, even with all the bloat :)
<_ReDRuM_> yeh it converted me from xchat
<aseigo> Riddell: ping
<mikkel> that aside, many thanks to the guys who made kubuntu :)
<ataxic> i made a theme and some aliases 2/3 years ago for irssi, backed it up  and still using the same settings/theme
<ataxic> i hate weasting time on a irc client 
<ataxic> :P
<mikkel> I finally got fed up with gentoo, and suddenly there was a viable alternative for my KDE-desktop :)
<ataxic> i ment fiddling, noit chatting
<_ReDRuM_> mikkel i also went to gentoo on the desktop to kubuntu - its cool - couldnt be happier
<_ReDRuM_> couple of annoying buts but less than gentoo
<ataxic> bout 55 minutes download left before I start installing
<_ReDRuM_> s/buts/bugs/
<mikkel> gentoo has a nice configuration-system (init/rc), but compiling everything sucks :)
<vasi> i've unfortunately found kubuntu kinda buggy so far...i usually prefer KDE, but i'm seeing far too many crashes
<aseigo> vasi: crashes with what?
<mikkel> only unstable thing i have here is firefox
<netsniper> Get Ubunut here on highspeed University pipe: ftp://ftp.umasslug.org/iso/Ubuntu/Hoary/
<vasi> amarok freezes when i try to play an MP3 stream
<HavoK> mikkel: yeah, the gentoo's init system rocks 
<_ReDRuM_> LOADS of people are having trouble with amarok
<vasi> kaffeine plays streams, but when i try to save a playlist with streams in it, it crashes
<netsniper> try Rhythmbox
<_ReDRuM_> HavoK: it wouldnt be hard to emulate gentoo init system in kubuntu
<vasi> i'm back to streamtuner actually, it's just what i need
<benJIman> juk is very nice, and reliable and fast too
<_ReDRuM_> init scripts are fairly simple
<vasi> juk doesn't do streams, afaik
<Bicchi> if ubuntu mainly focuses on gnome, i wonder what would be the amount of commitment given to kde in kubumtu?
<_ReDRuM_> Bicchi: it doesnt even come with gimp or gaim.
<HavoK> _ReDRuM_: hm... 
<_ReDRuM_> so its pretty kde committed :)
<vasi> the network config settings app, and the wireless one too, both crashed on me several times
<HavoK> _ReDRuM_: that would be really nice =)
<vasi> was a bitch getting the network set up that way :-/
<mikkel> kubuntu is simply the KDE-team for ubuntu - so the kubuntu people will be working hard on ensuring KDE-support for us nice people :)
<helio7> I'm noticing that the kubuntu Torrents I have in my torrent-client appear to be functional still, and have the same name as the ones at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/hoary/current/ although I dl'ed them over a week ago.  Was there not a posting of new torrents with the official release of Kubuntu-Hoary?
<vasi> i don't think gtk is even installed by default in kubuntu
<vasi> pretty hard core
<apokryphos> helio7: yes, there was -- but people still downloading that one (though, of course, not as many)
<helio7> Ok, I was surprised I guess apokryphos since the old torrents still work, whereas normal "rc" ubuntu torrents have been taken down from the torrent server
<apokryphos> Oh, didn't realise. 
<dnipro> probleme with the language for live cd !!!
<mikkel> http://revelation.dk/galleri/?gallery=1&num=22 <- my new kubuntu desktop :)
<mikkel> let's have a screenshot-battle :)
<dnipro> I choose french but only the installation screens was french the rest stay in english !!!
<mikkel> dnipro: you'll have to install the kde-i18n-fr packages
<dnipro> I am the only one with such probleme ?
<apokryphos> mikkel: that's pretty sweet. But get thy some new icon theme ;-)
<dnipro> yes but do I have to do that all the time. It was the live cd.
<Beineri> dnipro: the live cd doesn't contain language packages
<mikkel> apokryphos: oh yes, I forgot to change to nuvola while is was busy fiddling :)
<dnipro> I burn a cd for nothing now I can put it in rubbish now.  I understand english but I wanted to make a gift !
<Beineri> mikkel: much too big panel hide button, and open a window then the taskbar doesn't look so good anymore ;-)
<theJack> hey :)
<theJack> can someone tell me, does kubuntu include The Gimp?
<mikkel> Beineri: I don't use the taskbar, I use the kasbar in the upper right
<Beineri> mikkel: but the minipager can be made transparent
<dnipro> It would be important to specify that the live CD does not contain any language expect english.
<mikkel> dnipro: why is that, when you can install language-packs from the net
<dnipro> No kubuntu does not include gimp
<mikkel> Beineri: oh, I didn't know that one, thanks :)
<Beineri> theJack: the kubuntu CD doesn't contain it, the "kubuntu repository" does
<dnipro> I installed the language package but i did not see the result and it is not usable to install it every day
<Beineri> mikkel: you know how to change the panel hide button size?
<theJack> Beineri: So you'd have to install GTK aswell
<uniq> gtg, later guys.
<Beineri> theJack: that will be done automatically...
<dnipro> is it possible to install the package on a usb key ?
<dnipro> Am I the only non english here ?
<ataxic> no
<ataxic> but i have settled with english
<mikkel> dnipro: no, I am danish
<dnipro> Did you try the kubuntu live CD ? the last version 5.4?
<mikkel> though I prefer my apps in english :)
<mikkel> no, I just installed the OS :)
<Bicchi> if i install kubuntu and i do not like it, is it easy to get ubuntu with just gnome? like just gnome instead of kde but with kde installed.
* ataxic prefers to install to hd, live cd's kinda suck 
<dnipro> You but if you want to show to someone else ?
<buz> i prefer english too, even though i speak german
<dnipro> What is the target of the live CD ?
<bufalo73> dnipro, i'm not english (like you)
<buz> if i show something to someone else, it'll be OSX ;-)
<dnipro> Demo version ? for someone else ?
<buz> the people i'd give linux are capable of burning them isos themselves ;-)
<Beineri> bicchi: sure, just install "ubuntu-desktop" then
<Bicchi> beineri: and thats all?
<apokryphos> that's right
<Beineri> Bicchi: well, if you really don't like you can also uninstall it :-|
<Beineri> like KDE
<Bicchi> thats easy
<Bicchi> cool. i got a weekend project.
<buz> i say you don't want to swap kde for gnome
<buz> but that's just me
<Bicchi> well, i haven't tried ubuntu yet so i can just want to be sure if i do not like it i can have the opt.
<bufalo73> Bicchi, uninstall qt libraries and you have half the work done
<Beineri> you can have both, one GNOME panel, one KDE panel ;-)...
<Beineri> better use debfoster
<Bicchi> i just want to make sure that the option is there in case kde turns out to be buggy or who knows what.
<buz> if you only want to try, maybe live cd is better for you
<Beineri> Bicchi: there are also other options, like xfce ;-)
<Bicchi> i did the live cd allready and i liked it. i want to go further.
<bufalo73> or (even) ratpoison ;D
<ataxic> ratpoison? hehe, why not evilwm
<ataxic> ?
<ataxic> :)
<Bicchi> are there any good tutorials that can start me with ubuntu. like i know mandrake system but know nothing about debian.
<buz> kubuntu livecd?
<Bicchi> no i mean command tutorials. like i heard that apt-get is to get software. things like that.
<Beineri> Bicchi: like http://ubuntuguide.org/ ?
<buz> is there anyway to get apt-get build-dep to keep its stuff outside /usr?
<dnipro> byby !
<buz> i want it confined in some other place
<ztonzy> anyone wants to try the very latest Blender from source :) ??
<Beineri> ztonzy: has it a GUI one can use? :-)
<mikl> ztonzy: blender is a looooong compile :)
<ztonzy> Beineri, start to learn it ;)
<ztonzy> Beineri, now there's transform widgets like in the bigger apps
<ztonzy> mikl, is it?  not if you do it almost daily
<ztonzy> Beineri, nothing comes free you know ;)
<ztonzy> Beineri, try Maya...I cant stand all the menus
<ztonzy> makes me dizzy
<vrln> if I install kubuntu-desktop, will it switch ubuntu to use kdm by default?
<vrln> or will it just add the kde option to gdm
<ztonzy> btw
<Beineri> vrln: it will ask
<vrln> ok, thanks
<ztonzy> anyone tried KCheckgmail ??
<ztonzy> doesnt work for me
<mikl> ztonzy: I couldn't make it work either
<ztonzy> checked their site...it says newer source
<Beineri> vrln: what login manager should be used. options will be added in any case :-)
<mmpf> hi@all
<mikl> i complains about the password :)
<ztonzy> http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?thread_id=1212365&forum_id=396870
<ztonzy> read at bottom
<ztonzy> http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=1106437&group_id=116095&atid=673717  <---bug
<mmpf> anyone using lineakd ?
<vrln> Beineri: great - I'm configuring everything for a friend (first time linux user) via ssh :)
<vrln> so I'll add kde too so he can decide for himself which one he wants to use
<mmpf> or the cherry cymotionmaster linux?
* buz wants qemu accelerator for kubuntu
<buz> so i can run winxp in qemu with a somewhat acceptable speed
<ztonzy> hm
<buz> but no debs
<ztonzy> anyone used Kopete and suddenly a day, it wont login your accounts...then another day it works ??
<buz> yeah
<Beineri> buz: why not use the qemu package from universe? :-)
<ztonzy> happened to me now and then, but Gaim always works
<buz> usually i'd just quit it and reload it
<ztonzy> buz, you ?
<mikl> ztonzy: never happened to me :)
<buz> Beineri: it's only qemu 0.6.1 which is buggy and sloooow
<ztonzy> mikl, hmmm  ok
<ztonzy> anyone see some wip work I work on ?
<ralph1> Hi all I have just completed my first install of Kubuntu 5.04. I am impressed but have a sound problem. There is no sound. My mother board is a Gigabyte GA-7N400 Pro2, and I am using the onbard sound chip. Can some one help me get sound working.
<ztonzy> (3D)
<mmpf> noone using lineak?
<Beineri> buz: find someone (in #ubuntu-motu) to update it :-)
<mikl> hmm, synaptic + gtk-engine-qt is almost good :)
<dimmak> yay... i can play encrypted dvds in kubuntu now... and i have no idea why
<ztonzy> anyone here have a Logitech Cordless Desktop EX-100 ?
<dimmak> i have the logitech cordless elite duo
<ztonzy> dimmak, does it detect/work the buttons for volume and so ?
<Beineri> ralph1: try in the configuration panel other sound system options. or just pull up the volume :-)
* calc thought kde was a lot more popular than gnome, but ubuntu is being downloaded ~ 6x as much as kubuntu
<dimmak> ubuntu was slashdotted better
<ataxic> lot of ignorant ppl :)
<Beineri> calc: you realize that Kubuntu just had its first release ever?
<vrln> nice, debconf indeed asks which login manager I want to use
<vrln> awesome stuff :)
<calc> Beineri: yea :)
<Beineri> calc: and dunno what numbers you have, according to torrent stats it's kubuntu:ubuntu 1:3.7
<_ReDRuM_> you knwo what would be really cool
<_ReDRuM_> a revision control system for the whole hard drive! :)
<netsniper> ftp://ftp.umasslug.org/iso/Ubuntu/Hoary/
<calc> i was just looking at torrents for i386
<calc> i was too lazy to add the other archs up
<Beineri> calc: what values?
<calc> 274G vs 1.4T
<calc> about 5.25
<buz> most current kubuntu users probably didnt get it at all
<buz> apt updates worked just fine
<calc> yea
<calc> did kubuntu get posted to dot?
<buz> whereis from warty they might have chose to go the iso route
<ataxic> its mentioned in the ubuntu post
<calc> ah yea i see it
<dimmak> ubuntu did... with a brief mention of kubuntu
<Beineri> calc: kunbuntu downloads lag behind somehow, the "current downloading" numbers are 1:2.1
<mikl> is it just me, or are the package-mirrors kinda slow? :(
<calc> Beineri: oh
<LeeJunFan> mikl: that's what happens when something gets slashdotted.
<ralph1> Beineri: The kmix output sliders are all at max, the input sliders are maxed also, and I have tried all audio devices in control center with no sound output.
<Beineri> calc: best kubuntu ratio for current is install-powerpc (28:34)
<calc> cool :)
<LeeJunFan> ralph1: what sound chipset do you have? VIA?
<kangpeh> Is it possible to have both Gnome and KDE on a Ubuntu system?
<Beineri> calc: and current live-i386 numbers are 228:411 (1.8) - seems people are trying first live-cd first time :-)
<kangpeh> And, In Fedora Core 3 - there is IIIMF to switch input methods instantly (CTRL+SPACE) from English to Korean or English to Japanese, etc... - DOES something like this exist in Ubuntu?
<Beineri> kangpeh: sure
<kangpeh> [in gnome] 
<ralph1> Beineri: Realtek ALC655 CODEC
<bufalo73> kangpeh, gnome, kde, windowmaker, enlightenment, icewm and all the WM and DE that you like
<kangpeh> bufalo73: cool
<kangpeh> bufalo73: so how do i get kubuntu and ubuntu on 1 system
<kangpeh> heh
<Beineri> kangpeh: install one first, add the other
<Eagle101> Help. Is Kubuntu same as Ubuntu but instead of gnome it has KDE? or maybe its more different then ubuntu
<kangpeh> oh cool
<bufalo73> install ubuntu or kubuntu and install ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop (correct me if i'm wrong)
<LeeJunFan> damn dvd amd torrent is slow!
<kangpeh> hmm
<LeeJunFan> I must be the only person who has it.
<kangpeh> o__o;
<Beineri> LeeJunFan: DVDs are not released yet...
<LeeJunFan> Beineri: what's in the current dir then?
<Beineri> LeeJunFan: current/ sounds like weekly snapshot
<mikl> kangpeh: you a korean?
<kangpeh> mikl: yes sir
<LeeJunFan> Beineri: crap. they are all dated yesterday. :(
<Beineri> Eagle101: yes
<narg> Hrm, is there an equiv of sid repos in ubuntu? (Very up to date, etc)
<kangpeh> mikl:  That's why I need KR input lolz ;)
<mikl> kangpeh: that figures ;)
<kangpeh> mikl:  I want to switch to Ubuntu - from Fedora Core 3...
<kangpeh> mikl:  But, without easy/simple KR input support, it'd be bad of me to make that switch ;/
<Beineri> LeeJunFan: Maybe that will be the DVDs which will be released but even if their torrent may change because of other name...
<kangpeh> mikl:  In my case, I have to think about overall usability first - and KR input is very important to me - so it is a major issue :/
<Eagle101> Beineri: But why are people complaining and saying that Ubuntu is more stable and faster then kubuntu..which i think it should be the same thing right?
<Beineri> Eagle101: What people?
<Eagle101> Beineri: some folks on a forum
<Beineri> Eagle101: ignore them ;-)...
<mikl> kangpeh: I can understand that - not beeing able to write in ones native language would be a pain
<kakalto> g'morning
<LeeJunFan> Eagle101: they are probably of the gnome religion and just want you to use gnome.
<kangpeh> mikl: Yeah :/
<jean> just got the kubuntu news...great. But was Konqueror shipped with sane defaults?
<kangpeh> mikl:  fed.core3 has the switcher - but if it does im SURE there is an easy way in ubuntu
<kangpeh> EVERYONE tells me to switch
<kangpeh> so there's gotta be a way if ubunutu is that popular
<kangpeh> and if there is no way i will code one and take the fame bwahaha
<kangpeh> ;p
<Eagle101> Beineri: probably..i heard that kde 3.4 is faster then before, true?
<Beineri> Eagle101: sure :-)
<kangpeh> is kde 3.4 as fast as gnome?
<mikl> kangpeh: what is the name of the switcher, then I'll look for in the package-database?
<Beineri> Eagle101: Everything good you hear about KDE is true :-)
<kangpeh> fn~mikl:  It's written by RedHat - the one i use
<kangpeh> Gnome Input Method Switcher (IIIMF)
<kangpeh> :/
<kakalto> Beineri, I think you'll be pleased to know I'm going to try out kubuntu-dektop in a few hours
<Eagle101> Beineri: but whats the difference between installing the kubuntu system, and installing ubuntu then doing apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kakalto> nothing
<kakalto> except you would also have gnome if you got kubuntu-desktop under ubuntu
<Eagle101> kakalto: true...ur name makes me laugh, lol
<Beineri> jean: dunno what you consider sane. it's setup to open tabs in existing windows by default
<kakalto> Eagle101, ?
<Eagle101> kakalto: in my language, kaka means shit...lol
<mikl> kangpeh: there are a number of packages with IIIMF, but I'm not sure there's the gnome-one you require
<jean> Beineri: I mean removing stuff like the secutiry button, copy/paste and the like.
<kangpeh> oooh
<kakalto> Eagle101, >:(
<Beineri> Eagle101: after the latter you also have GNOME installed :-)
<kangpeh> but it was written by redhut
<kangpeh> u sure they'd make it available to ubuntu lol
<mikl> htt-server is an IIIM server daemon that provides input method service to
<Eagle101> Beineri: is ubuntu more intergrated into gnome or kubuntu into kde? what do you think?
<kakalto> Eagle101, you may notice the 'lto' on the end
<kakalto> that means 'not'
<mikl> etc etc. - taken from the ubuntu package repository :)
<dimmak> i didn't mind gnome when i was using fedora for a while... but i just felt it was a pain in the ass to configure it the way i liked.
<Eagle101> kakalto: shitlot...heheeh
<kakalto> Shit NOT
<Beineri> jean: iirc it has the same buttons as KDE 3.4, and KDE 3.4 has no cut/copy/paste anymore...
<mikl> kangpeh: if I'm not much wrong, the program you use is some kind of frontend for the IIIMF-program
<Eagle101> kakalto: im just messing with u man...
<kakalto> :(
<kangpeh> mikl: Precisely, sir.
<Beineri> jean: look at shots.osdir.com screenshots :-)
<jean> ok
<kangpeh> mikl:  If I write a front-end for Ubuntu (and one doesn't exist already) - can I get fame?
<kangpeh> like props or wahtever hehe
<mikl> kangpeh: probably some koreans will be ready to kiss your feet or so :)
<kangpeh> girls? haha
<buz> like what sort of frontend
<Eagle101> shemales probably
<buz> like a good X11 config tool?
<Beineri> jean: http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=306&slide=33
<kakalto> :(
<kangpeh> :/
<mikl> neverthelss, I should probably get to bed soon - good night (or whatever) people :)
<kakalto> good morning.
<kakalto> err
<kakalto> goodbye.
<Eagle101> kakalto: are you happy with ur kubuntu?
<kakalto> I don't have kubuntu
<kakalto> I have a messy hoary
<jean> ok
<kakalto> I'm going to back everything up and re-install
<kakalto> I have the ubuntu hoary iso
<kakalto> I'm going to just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kakalto> you see, when I upgraded from warty to hoary... not a pretty site.
<Eagle101> kakalto: y not just install kubuntu?
<kakalto> 'cause I don't have the iso
<kakalto> and I don't have the patience for 8hours of iso downloading
<kakalto> so I'll just have a couple of hours of kubuntu-desktop downoading
<Eagle101> kakalto: well download it...i am downloading right now, and the speed is 560kb/s...in 5 min, it should be finished
<kakalto> after I have a clean install
<kakalto> Eagle101, I have an ABSOLUTE MAX of 33kb/s
<kakalto> I'm on 256k
<Eagle101> wow...maybe u need to start using some kind of download accelerator...i am getting max 600kb/s
<kakalto> but... wouldn't my ISP limit it?
<ataxic> yeh
<Eagle101> kakalto: yes...
<ataxic> 256 is 33  512 66
<buz> 33kbyte should be about right for 256k
<kakalto> yeah
<kakalto> usually I get more like 20 or 25 though
<ataxic> 1mb bout 120 but they can give you much lower
<Bicchi> are there any mirrors to download kubuntu. not torrents please.
<kakalto> quite likely
<ataxic> i just got it from the US mirror
<Eagle101> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hoary/
<ataxic> max speed for 512k
<ataxic> burning the disc now
<Eagle101> ataxic: i bet you ur gonna like it
<Bicchi> i can not even connect.
<ataxic> i have had it before
<ataxic> with kde3.3.2
<ataxic> i was just wating for the kde3.4 version
<ataxic> waiting
<ataxic> i like it yeh
<ataxic> lazy linux :)
<ataxic> i'm coming from a few years slackware
<Bicchi> any ftp sites to download kubuntu. it does not download the amd64 iso.
<Eagle101> and i am coming from debian sarge
<kakalto> Eagle101, what speed's your internet, officially?
<Beineri> Bicchi: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Archive
<Eagle101> kakalto: i got a very fast Road Runner connection...
<kakalto> 1Mb? 5Mb? T3?
<Eagle101> 4MB/s
<kakalto> is that 4Mbit or 4Mbyte
<gdh> :)
<gdh> Our local lameass cable provider advertised 'one megabyte per second internet' as their base package
<gdh> on a TV advert recently
<kakalto> uh-oh
<kakalto> let me guess, megabit?
<gdh> if I had the energy I'd actually try to hold them to it
<Eagle101> i dont know...
<gdh> 8Mbit cable wouldbe nice :D
<kakalto> 1Mbit would be nice
<kakalto> even that is only just coming in in my areas
<kakalto> *area
<kakalto> does K3b handle writing iso's to a re-writable cd?
<Beineri> kakalto: uhm, sure. What's there to handle (except asking if cd-rw should be erased first)?
<kakalto> ya
<kakalto> I just had to be sure
<kangpeh> dang
<kangpeh> i should have hosted an ubuntu mirror :|
<Bicchi> i want kubuntu and too many people are downloading it :( no mirrors. this sucks. i guess it will have to wait until next week.
<ztonzy> weeell
<buz> Bicchi: use torrents
<ztonzy> I have 10/1 mbit/s but it doesnt help me...as fast as 56k  heh
<buz> back in march it worked like a charm fo rme
<Bicchi> buz: S L O W, same as next week.
<kkathman> Anyone here running superkaramba thats willing to help me solve a prob?
<buz> how many users are there on the torrents
<Beineri> Bicchi: did you try some mirrors of the list?
<ztonzy> buz,  me too
<buz> for europeans, i can suggest mirror.switch.ch
<buz> they have an insanely fast pipe 
<Bicchi> Beineri: yeah i tried them but they only offer ubuntu and no iso's.
<Beineri> buz: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<buz> doesnt look so bad, 214 seeds, 370 downloads
<Beineri> Bicchi: no ISOs? look into the cd image mirror section at the bottom
<buz> yeah most mirrors don't seem to carry isos right now
<buz> probably for the best
<Beineri> buz: in what country are you?
<buz> switzerland
<buz> why
<Beineri> buz: there you go: http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/ubuntu-cdimage/kubuntu/hoary/
<buz> ah tehre it it is
<buz> i don't actually need it ;-)
<Bicchi> Beineri: i see them now, thanks.
<Beineri> buz: damn completion :-)
<Beineri> at least it didn't seem as if I would talk to myself :-)
<firas_> can I read arabic pages with kubuntu or do i need to install special packages (ex to see that kind of page http://ar.wikipedia.org)
<gdh> firas_: That renders just perfectly
<gdh> in arabic script with a very normal kubuntu install
<Beineri> it sucks CPU like crazy :-)
<Beineri> looks interesting :-)
<gdh> Yes :)
<gdh> Looks so much more elegant than Latin scripts
<gdh> I wonder if there are many Arabic fonts...
<Beineri> to viewed with "konqueror --reverse" of course :-)
<gdh> like, how much artistic variance can there be
<gdh> and still represent the same glyphs?
<buz> sheesh ch.archive is sloooow now
<firas_> gdh: thx
<gdh> Beineri: konversation --reverse would be more handy - I could see the outcome of discussions without having to wade through megs of waffle and punditory :)
<Beineri> gdh: "konversation --reverse" does work but I doubt it has the effect you desires :-)
<_wk> what is on?
<gdh> :)
* kakalto is going to tidy up his ~/ directory
<firas_> I'm trying to install kubuntu but it blocks at udeb package
<firas_> what do u think is wrong?
<LeeJunFan> firas_: bad download probably.
<gdh> Yeh check the md5sums at least :)
<gdh> did you download a nightly build image or the 'RC' image?
<LeeJunFan> I really wish ubuntu setup had partition resizing. Would be perfect for windows (almost) converts.
<gdh> Does that exist? Is that what gnu parted does/
<gdh> ?
<gdh> i.e. a Free partitionmagic...
<Beineri> firas_: http://ktown.kde.org/~binner/firas.png
<loren> Anyone here have OpenGL installed correctly?
<LeeJunFan> gdh: yeah, it can do it. Mandrake does it during setup. Of all the linux distro's mandrake really has their sh!t together when it comes to partitioning.
<firas_> i downloaded the new version stable
* ztonzy wonders why KDE doesnt detect his Logitech Cordless Desktop EX-100
<loren> can anyone on Kubunut emulate a OpenGL screensaver correctly?
<firas_> Beineri: cool
<gdh> loren: I only have an old matrox mystique VGA...
<LeeJunFan> loren: when the correct drivers are installed. And depending on having nvidia or ATI installation/config is different.
<firas_> I'm trying to migrate from mandrake, i have two partitions, /home and / , does kubuntu detect those easily?
<gdh> firas_: So you'd want to trash / but keep and re-use /home, yes?
<chavo> firas_, yes, you'll have to select custom partitioning.
<LeeJunFan> firas_: shouldn't be a problem. You'll want to format and install your / but don't format /home, do make sure you select to use it as /home though.
<loren> LeeJunFan: i know, im just trying to see if people are having problems with OpenGL when it comes automagixally installed with the distro, as for drivers, yeah i agree but i'm tryung to figure out which graphics cards are automagixally supported without configuration
<loren> LeeJunFan:  like what series
<firas_> gdh: yes keep/home
<loren> else you could be fux0red up
<root> So does Ubuntu include any licensed software like Macromedia Flash or Realplayer?
<gdh> as always , get ready to restore from your robot automated AIT tape library ;)
<firas_> LeeJunFan: do u plan to build a qt interface to debian installer sometime? :)
<LeeJunFan> a few more people in here since final release I see.
<loren> root: RealPlayer is built off Helix Player and i dont think Helix requires a liscense
<loren> root: you can always apt-get them
<LeeJunFan> firas_: :) PyQT maybe. :)
<gdh> Who needs a mouse-driven GUI to press Return 10 times? :)
<loren> lol
<LeeJunFan> gdh: true.
<gdh> If a 'DOS screen' really scares you that much, maybe you should consider working with animals or something.
<LeeJunFan> gdh: HAHA
<loren> XD
<loren> DOS scares me
<loren> UNIX doesn't ;P
<gdh> DOS=HIGH
<gdh> no shit :)
<root> So are the packages pulled from Debian or does Ubuntu keep their own?
* LeeJunFan (n)curses at the mention of DOS.
<loren> root: what do you mean, use the same download site? for apt-get?
<root> Yeah
* gdh waves EMM386.EXE in the air, provocatively.
<loren> root: http://packages.ubuntu.org
<root> My big issue with Debian has always been speed to release new stuff
<loren> root: packages.debian.org has some connection error i believe
<LeeJunFan> root: that's where ubuntu one upped debian.
<loren> root: sorry bad link http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<LeeJunFan> root: but then it also means support ends after 18 months, so if you run it on a server either get cozy with GCC or use debian.
<gdh> root: ubuntu has big commercial sponsorship so people work on it as their fulltime job
<loren> really?
<gdh> Debian is a network of volunteers contributing their spare time...
<root> Do they integrate their packages well?  For instance, if I install Flash player after Firefox will it set up the plugin for firefox?
<loren> i didn't know that gdh
<gdh> Is that not what Canonical have done?
<gdh> Or have I grossly misunderstood things?
<loren> root: yeah i believe so, at least i think it did 0_o
<root> :)
<loren> gdh: any chance you know how much OEM'ed support goes for for Kubunut/Ubuntu
<root> Well hell, I may have to give it a try now that I can get KDE on it.
<gdh> loren: I only read the public webpages :)
<root> OOOOhhh, wait.
<gdh> I have no affiliation with Canonical, etc.
<loren> gdh: oh :( i was hoping lol
<gdh> http://www.canonical.com/projects/
<loren> root: only reason i'm using it KDE ;) lol, well Gnome-look.org is pretty persuading for me to try ubuntu now lol
<loren> root: i believe they just released the first stable version as well
<root> Yeah, the stable is out according to distrowatch.
<gdh> root: Yes, the flash player in multiverse will work fine with Konqueror / Firefox
<gdh> at most you might need to click the 'scan for new plugins' in Konqueror
<gdh> but you'll never need to copy .so libraries to weird places etc.
<root> I used to be a Gnome guy but they get weirder (spatial desktop) and more idiot (read: non-developer) friendly with every release.
<kakalto> If I'm backing up all my ubuntu stuff to re-install, what settings, etc. would I likely want?
<LeeJunFan> root: I figured that out about 4 years ago :)
<gdh> kakalto: The choices are near-infinite. Play with it :)
<Jefis> what new is in this release?
<loren> root: i liked gnome on older machines
<root> It was about 3 for me.  I'm slow like that.
<loren> root: that's about it
<LeeJunFan> heh
<kakalto> near-infinite? I was wanting to re-install today...
<kakalto> :)
<gdh> kakalto: The defaults will be fine =)
<kakalto> where is firefox's settings stored?
<guilhermee> I can install Kubuntu Live like Knoppix ?
<kakalto> including passwords
<gdh> feel free to twiddle
<kakalto> guilhermee, no
<gdh> guilhermee: No. Live= live only, Install = install only
<LeeJunFan> guilhermee: you don't install a live version. you just use it.
<guilhermee> uhn.... thanks =)
<LeeJunFan> guilhermee: if you want both you'll have to get the DVD version. It has live and install on the DVD.
<gdh> .. I do wonder how much work it would be for a single image that could do both....
<gdh> since 99% of it must be duplicated...
<root> Well, it seems they have all of my hardware supported, I'm off to reformat the laptop.
<guilhermee> LeeJunFan, i don't have dvd burner
<root> Thanks for everyone's help.
<guilhermee> =/
<gdh> in fact no ignore me.. one has a giant preinstalled cloop fs, one has a repository of .debs..
<loren> np
<loren> :)
<Jefis> What new is in kubuntu 5.04 ?
<gdh> I wish my brain worked faster than my fingers
<loren> i need to leave this room before i forget there is a world outside of here, whoah i just realized there is a world outside of here rofl
<gdh> :))
<kakalto> I'm so stupid
<kakalto> I go and backup everything in my home directory...
<gdh> .. and forget the dot-files ?
<kakalto> but my home directory is on a different partition, so I don't have to wipe it!
<_ReDRuM_> who was it in here who said you need half the OS to chroot php?
<Thermidor> hello question, where can I mirrors for apt-get
<_ReDRuM_> my apache dir is over 100mb now
<gdh> kaka a backup is never a stupid idea
<Thermidor> find
<_ReDRuM_> without any web stuff
<buz> _ReDRuM_:  that was me
<kakalto> blah
<_ReDRuM_> buz: you were right lol
<gdh> kakalto: There is your Zen for today :)
<Thermidor> hello question, where can I find mirrors for apt-get
<kakalto> :S
<_ReDRuM_> im half rethinking theres loads of rubbish in here
<Thermidor> now I'm using be.archive.ubuntu.com but it's not good, tempory falure resolving
<gdh> Thermidor: so guess at country domains? uk.archive .. ca.archive... de.archive? :)
<Thermidor> yes but isn't there a website yet?
<gdh> probably. asked google?
<Thermidor> I've done, but kubuntu isn't that popular yet
<gdh> hint: it uses teh same mirrors as Ubuntu :)
<Thermidor> :)
<gdh> since it /is/ Ubuntu =)
<gdh> just with a different default config
<Beineri> Jefis: new in kubuntu? Kubuntu is new! :-)
<_ReDRuM_> got it working...
<_ReDRuM_> bit scared about how much memory this is going to use
<gdh> _ReDRuM_: mmm lots and lots :) I guess you're forcing people to use mysql via TCP localhost?
<_ReDRuM_> socket
<_ReDRuM_> hard linked
<Beineri> Thermidor: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Archive
<kakalto> goodbye all, I'm going to go upgrade from whoary to hoary
<Thermidor> yes just found this
<gdh> gosh that's news.. I didn't even know you could do that into a chroot
<Thermidor> thx anyway
<ACIDnet> hey, how do i install kde ontop of ubuntu
<gdh> brief.
<Beineri> ACIDnet: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingKDE
<Beineri> some people are too lazy to search for the simplies info and too stupid to wait for an answer :-|
<Ben2004uk> heyt
<Jefis> anyone
<Jefis> tell what's the difference
<gdh> welcome back ACIDnet :)
<Jefis> i have downloaded kubuntu in two weeks ago
<Ben2004uk> gdh: :)
<Jefis> but ir works fine
<Ben2004uk> so how do i do it?? install kde??
<Beineri> gdh: no ACIDnet
<gdh> Jefis: So wait for the 5.04 release then dist-upgrade :)
<gdh> Beineri: same hostmask .. (~Ben@host81-156-110-94.range81-156.btcentralplus.com)
<Jefis> gdh, and what's new?
<Jefis> :)
<gdh> Jefis: hundreds of bugfixes! :)
<Jefis> really?
<Beineri> Ben2004uk: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingKDE
<gdh> sure, and Other Stuff
<Jefis> what bugs?
<gdh> upgrade and find out =)
<_ReDRuM_> anyone think of a really crazy php script that will tax things to check it's all as it should be?
<Jefis> haven't got anyone
<gdh> ffs, do you want me to list them all?
<Jefis> yeah
<Jefis> some of them
<Beineri> Ben2004uk: http://kubuntu.org/documentation.php
<gdh> please find a clue at the door as you leave, kthx =)
<Ben2004uk> Beineri: Cheers mate
<Ben2004uk> im liking Xorg
<Jefis> gdh, so what, i have to download, burn, and format everything?
<Ben2004uk> hmmm 100mb download
<Jefis> i starting to have it, can't find new features, bug fixes, and other stuff
<Jefis> :(
<gdh> Jefis: no, you dist-upgrade - that's thw whole point of any debian-based distro
<gdh> it upgrades the software you already have installed
<gdh> that's what 'Kynaptic' does
<_ReDRuM_> kpackage :)
<gdh> this is not Red Hat / MDK :)
<_ReDRuM_> kynaptic is umm.... err... ...
<Jefis> "My system is up to date"
<Jefis> cool
<Jefis> :)
<_ReDRuM_> jefis use kynaptic to install kpackage you won't regret it
<gdh> _ReDRuM_: sssh! :)
<_ReDRuM_> ok :)
<Jefis> _ReDRuM_, kynaptic said it's up2date :)
<treke> today is certainly the worst possible day to need to install ubuntu :)
<gdh> yis, /huge/ last-minute changes
<ataxic> hmm , i 
<ataxic> oops
<ataxic> kdesu seems to not accept my root password
<ataxic> it is correct
<Verwilst> pfff...
<Verwilst> kubuntu is waaaay slow
<Verwilst> on multimedia-area
<ataxic> su works on a terminal
<Verwilst> movies don't play fluently, sound skips, ... :(
<ataxic> anyone else having problems with kdesu?
<ataxic> it returns with a msg window: Su returned with an error
<ataxic> thats all
<gdh> ataxic: have you tried entering the password for the user which you logged in as?
<ataxic> yeh i have tried both
<gdh> since kdesu is patched to use 'sudo'
<ataxic> but now i dont even get a chance to type a password
<gdh> Sorry, I don't know enough about that subsystem to be able to help much :/
<ataxic> i have to run programs from a terminal after suing to root :/
<ataxic> thats a bit annoying
<phxguy> he didnt tell me
<phxguy> has anyone installed kdm theme manager successfully
<gdh> ataxic: and you're up to date with dist-upgrade et al?
<ataxic> just installed it
<ataxic> burned the disk an hour ago, do i have to run smt manually to update it?
<gdh> how did you manage to set a password for the root user?
<incubii> sudo passwd root
<gdh> incubii: thanks for joining in mid-stream :)
<gdh> It's not something I want to do, etc.
<incubii> heh
<incubii> and good day in deed. i might be at work on a saturday all alone, but i get to stuff around with kubuntu release
<gdh> oh it's actually gone 'gold' ?
<incubii> lol read the topic
<incubii> Topic is: Kubuntu 5.04 Is Out!  http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php | Feedback please: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuHoaryReleaseComments
<gdh> incubii: oops :)
<incubii> :P
<loren> is that the official final release?
<incubii> yes
<loren> #flood
<incubii> i wonder if they fixed the kmenu side image from sayin 5.4 to 5.04
<loren> rofl
<loren> didn't notice that lol
<insanekane> for some reason, after installing the livecd to harddisk, kdesu doesnt work ... anyone have any ideas on this ?
<phxguy> anyone???? anyone at all????
<gdh> phxguy: KDM theme manager? never heard of it.
<gdh> You're that desperate to change the picture at login? sheesh.
<tmk> where is mc?
<tmk> i miss my lovely midnight commander
<gdh> tmk: Then go back to Slackware :)
<tmk> suse
<phxguy> when its that ugly yes
<incubii> lol
<gdh> tmk: It's probably in universe
<tmk> gdh: thx
<incubii> or multiverse
<gdh> 'main' for Ubuntu is on the CD, universe is 'all the rest' ... multiverse is 'non-free' ....
<gdh> mc won't be non-free I'm sure.
<tmk> gdh: there he is, thx
<gdh> =)
#kubuntu 2005-04-20
<Ben2004uk> i really need to  sort this home network out
<axxaa> Just Installed Kubuntu - Its awsome thanks to everybody involved.
<LeeJunFan> You're welcome!
<LeeJunFan> oh, wait - I had nothing to do with it :)
<tmk> hmmm
<tmk> is there a config too for grub?
<tmk> tool
<incubii> next release will be titles "Kubuntu 6.0 - Kickarse Kandy"
<_ReDRuM_> tmk: vi :)
<incubii> oh wait that could be shortened to KKK
<LeeJunFan> or nano
<tmk> mcedit
<incubii> cat and sed
<_ReDRuM_> vi!!!!
<incubii> :D
<Ben2004uk> should i....buy another machine to use it as a ubuntu/2003 server,  have a dvdrw, 300gb drive and use it as a fileserver
<Ben2004uk> or use my windows xp machine with drive as a server
<dimmak> anybody know how i can configure the popup launch menu to use just the win key? i have to use the win+something when i just want to use win
<incubii> yes then give me your old machine, making us both happy at the same time
<_ReDRuM_> Ben2004uk: naw, buy a 266 and buy me that machine...
<LeeJunFan> Ben2004uk: depends on how often you want to have to reboot it I guess.
<Ben2004uk> not very
<Ben2004uk> main problem is i want it to be silent
<LeeJunFan> Ben2004uk: take the fans out.
<Ben2004uk> and this desktop isnt
<incubii> get a cyrix
<loren> wow
<_ReDRuM_> Ben2004uk: you can get some good silent fans, silent viking is quite good
<_ReDRuM_> incubii: elite.
<loren> Ubuntu is giving out free cds
<loren> that's like.... never been done before
<Ben2004uk> theres only 1,  might be psu
<incubii> yep
* LeeJunFan thinks his laptop has afterburners.
<loren> hell yeah i love them now =D
<_ReDRuM_> Ben2004uk: for the CPU fan
<_ReDRuM_> the power supply i dont know a good silent one
<Ben2004uk> hmmm cpu fan maybe
<_ReDRuM_> silent viking is a good quiet cpu fan
<loren> ah
<Ben2004uk> hmmm and gpu
<_ReDRuM_> ill sell you mine if you like since i put about 7 noisy fans in the same system :)
<Ben2004uk> and this is why i was thinking of buying a decicated
<_ReDRuM_> tbh these days buying a pc is cheaper than building it for most people
<loren> i cant believe Ubuntu is cool enough to ship us CD's
<loren> that just totally like.... that makes them rock
<loren> they're gonna get so many installations
<phxguy> yeah and they are completely FREE
<loren> Free as in beer? rofl 
<phxguy> FREE FREE FREE yeah :0
* _ReDRuM_ wonders if they will stop if ppl just keep getting them cause theyre FREE BEER not cause theyre poor and have dialup :P
<loren> lol
<phxguy> ha ha ha roflmao
<incubii> "You requested 14 CDs. They will be shipped the following address:'
<loren> i'm gonna give them to my friends, and leave a high reccomendation
<incubii> wee
<incubii> too bad i couldnt order 1 of each
<loren> XD
<incubii> :|
<aseigo> Riddell: ping
<loren> ok so i have to distribute 10 cds, easy
<loren> well
<loren> yeah 10 and leave 2 for myself
<_ReDRuM_> yeh im satisfied... two minor bugs ive noticed in kubuntu, baghira theme doesnt draw the tops of windows properly (and doesnt if i compile it myself either) and superkurumba weather thing just draws a blank box tho it worked until i tried to change the city :/
<_ReDRuM_> compared to most distros thats nothing
<loren> my friend from australia is gonna be going crazy, he has to buy all his linux distros
<incubii> al i wanted was 1 of each arch but shipit doesnt allow that
<Riddell> aseigo: morning
<loren> oh and he's in australia and can't download em coz he's on dialup
* incubii is an australian
<aseigo> Riddell: hey =) when can i use shipit to get kubuntu CDs?
* incubii is on dialup
<dimmak> gross dialup
<kakalto> perhaps I'll be using kubuntu sooner than I thought
<Riddell> aseigo: http://kubuntu.org/faq.php
<incubii> except when im at work
<Riddell> :(
<aseigo> Riddell: oh.. and your blog.. "A single download dialogue to replace all those file copying dialogues" you know that already exists, right?
<dimmak> there are no nearby wireless networks for you to hop on in the outback?
<loren> :(
<kakalto> unless someone can tell me where in the ~/ directory I can find my xfce settings?
<loren> i <3 Kubuntu
<Riddell> aseigo: I know there's code for it but I didn't think it worked
<incubii> that would require money to purchase a wireless card
<gdh> :))
<_ReDRuM_> ~/.xfce ? :)
<aseigo> Riddell: "to say that actually I really would like to quit when I close the window" is also rubbish ;)
<chavo> Yes I love the single download window for konq :)
<kakalto> _ReDRuM_: nope
<dimmak> 10 bucks on ebay for a lucent orinoco
<_ReDRuM_> no idea then
<aseigo> Riddell: i use the single window all the time
<dimmak> my favorite card
<incubii> id rather use our works connection
<_ReDRuM_> use KDE
<kakalto> _ReDRuM_: that's the obvious one, and it's not there
<_ReDRuM_> hehe
<kakalto> _ReDRuM_: it's to do with gnome not working
<_ReDRuM_> KDE is the future
<Riddell> aseigo: screenshot? where is this single window?
<kakalto> xfce would work if it was installed
<_ReDRuM_> gnomes belong in gardens :)
<chavo> You have to enable it in the prefs.
<dimmak> and you can hookup a nice pringles can or coffee can antenna and have a damn awesome wireless range
<aseigo> Riddell: hrm... unfortunate about the shipit thing. why won't Ubuntu sponsor this?
<Riddell> aseigo: why is it rubbish to want to quit when closing a window?
<incubii> yeah ive done the pringles thing
<Riddell> aseigo: because it costs a fortune I imagine
<incubii> used it with a zaurus to reak havok on the wireless networks here
<dimmak> coffee can is even more impressive
<incubii> :d
<gdh> Anyway I thought GNOME was a play on DNA .. the original helix GNOME project, etc. hence Ximian...
<_ReDRuM_> kakalto: if it's to do with missing gnome files maybe getting some gnome package like gimp would fix it
<dimmak> i haven't done the usb nic with a parabolic china wok yet though
<incubii> lol
<dimmak> but that is supposed to be even better
<incubii> if that was serious, have you got a link
<dimmak> and way easier... i just need to go to the 99 cent store and get one
<aseigo> Riddell: in konqi, settings -> configure konqueror, Behaviour -> Show network options in a single window
<aseigo> er, network operations
<dimmak> i could find it somewhere
<dimmak> brb
<chavo> Riddell, http://2sdw.com/dialog.png
<aseigo> Riddell: heh. "it costs a fortune" doesn't particularly answer the question though. how much more would it cost to have another set of number boxes for kubuntu? they're already creating and shipping 3 flavours of Ubuntu.
<chavo> it works with local and remote file operations
<dimmak> i just loaded all my wireless related links... i think it might be in there
<Riddell> aseigo: well well, so it is.  that desperatly needs a better desriptive label
<Riddell> aseigo: dunno, ask Mark Shuttleworth I guess
<dimmak> incubii: while i am looking... the basic principle is that you center the wireless nic in the focus point of the parabola of any cookware that is of parabolic shape
<LeeJunFan> dimmak: before you know it they'll be selling cookware with RF gain ratings on the lable.: )
<incubii> i wanna see a light night american advert on aussie Tv selling that. with possibly gunth renker or george foreman
<incubii> late*
<netsniper> anyone know a good tool to see HDD data transfer speeds in the command line?
<aseigo> hdparm?
<aseigo> or bonnie++
<netsniper> does it show it live?
<aseigo> depending how much accuracy and detail you want
<Riddell> aseigo: converted to kubuntu yet?
<netsniper> which is mor ccureate?
<netsniper> *accurate
<Ben2004uk> :(
<Ben2004uk> still dont know what to do
<Ben2004uk> been trying to decide for ages now
<gdh> incubii: As long as they have bad hair, it'll sell
<netsniper> aseigo, I want something that shows it live like Gkrellm
<netsniper> not a benchmark utility
<LeeJunFan> netsniper: apt-get install sysstat
<incubii> heh
<netsniper> LeeJunFan, ahh let me try -- thanks man
<netsniper> LeeJunFan, done -- but what command is it
<LeeJunFan> iostat I think - it's been a while.
<netsniper> LeeJunFan, the package has no man page
<netsniper> LeeJunFan, sweet dude!
<netsniper> that was it :-)
<dimmak> incubii: this seems even more interesting than the link i was trying to find http://www.turnpoint.net/wireless/has.html
<Bicchi> does kubuntu include the software that uses kde instead of gnome. like additional software (packages) or is everything downloaded online. 
<LeeJunFan> dimmak: parbolics normally yield more gain than yagi type antenna's.
<gdh> Bicchi: all the 'important stuff' is onthe ISO
<dimmak> true... like a light tower creates a spotlight
<gdh> i.e. openoffice, media players, etc.
<incubii> Bicchi the kubuntu CD contains KDE
<dimmak> i just can't find the link to it at the moment
<incubii> ah cool link
<Bicchi> but does kubuntu include software for kde or do i have to download it latter?
<LeeJunFan> dimmak: if you wanna spend some money and get a real antenna: http://www.hyperlinktech.com/web/antennas_2400.php
<dimmak> found it!!! http://www.usbwifi.orcon.net.nz/
<dimmak> hell's no... poor man's antenna for me
<incubii> real is for the people that dont like the cool factor :P
<dimmak> and if i blow myself up... i want to be entirely responsible
<gdh> Bicchi: It contains a complete KDE desktop 
<gdh> sure you CAN get extra stuff later
<gdh> but the CD has everything you need to run a normal system
<gdh> Kopete/Kontact/Konversation etc.
<Bicchi> even programming stuff ?
<LeeJunFan> I've made my own panel, horn, yagi, and omni antenna's for 2.4GHz but never a parabolic because I couldn't find a good source for a good parabolic reflector.
<gdh> That's hardly an everyday task for 95% of users :)
<gdh> no, Cervisia, Kdevelop, gcc et al are downloadable
<Bicchi> gdh: so i am the 5%. now what?
<gdh> from the 'universe' repository
<kkathman> Anyone here running superkaramba thats willing to help me solve a prob?
<gdh> synaptic handles this gracefully. kynaptic is still a bit early. uncomment the relevant line from your /etc/apt/sources.conf and then update your Kynaptic lists
<Bicchi> gdh: is it easy to download and configure those apps once kubuntu is installed.
<gdh> yes
<gdh> mind-numbingly easy
<incubii> yay just got the iso
<incubii> time to burn it
<LeeJunFan> If you install kubuntu you'll be sorry.
<LeeJunFan> That you didn't try it sooner :)
<netsniper> why, is kubuntu bad?
<gdh> don't forget the release bug of expert mode automatically formatting the first hard disk it finds :)
<kkathman> kubuntu is just fine
<LeeJunFan> kubuntu is more than fine.
<netsniper> is it better that standard ubntu?
<netsniper> give details
<netsniper> i have been running ubuntu wart/hoary for 6 months now
<LeeJunFan> netsniper: that depends only on if you like KDE more than GNOME.
<incubii> thats alright gdh its PPC kubuntu. no one gives a crap about OS X
<gdh> LOL
<incubii> :D
<LeeJunFan> netsniper: kubuntu=ubuntu with KDE.
<netsniper> right, but caounlt i just apt-get isntall kubuntu0base ?
<netsniper> and i would have it?
<LeeJunFan> netsniper: yes. apt-get install kubuntu-desktop I think.
<netsniper> ahh cool, bu i cant still run the old gnome if i wanted to right?
<netsniper> it doesnt overwrite everything/
<LeeJunFan> netsniper: yes.
<gdh> Of course you can.
<kkathman> LeeJunFan, do you run superkaramba by any chance?
<netsniper> heh
<gdh> the two happily co-exist
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: no, I downloaded it but wasn't impressed with it really. I'll stick with gkrellm for now.
<incubii> theres 15 mice on this bloody desktop one of them must be connected to the Mac
<gdh> you can even decide if you want gdm or kdmfor login
<kkathman> LeeJunFan, well superkaramba is more than just monitors...its a whole desktop motif shell...but ok
<netsniper> if i wanted to change over to see it, and then go back, what would i do?
<gdh> remove the one youdon't like
<gdh> it'll default to the other
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: yeah, but I really only needed monitors :) And superk didn't do a good enough job on that front although it does look better.
<kkathman> yah I was running gkrellm also, until I loaded superkaramba
<LeeJunFan> netsniper: I think you should be able to update-alternatives to the other gdm.
<netsniper> LeeJunFan, ahh thanks G :-P
<netsniper> anyone have nvidia drivers working in hoary with a widescreen laptop?
<netsniper> i think it is impossible
<_ReDRuM_> kkathman: can you get the weather thing in superkaramba working?
<_ReDRuM_> just gives me a blank box...
<gdh> _ReDRuM_: I look outside if I want to know the weather
<gdh> ... it works for me
<_ReDRuM_> it's eyecandy
<gdh> I find .jpgs to fill that role :)
<dimmak> well if anybody needs to know how to get encrypted dvds playing, i have found the fix
<dimmak> i think it is buried in the ubuntu wiki too
<_ReDRuM_> how do you know it works then? :P
<gdh> dimmak: submit it to the Wiki?
<gdh> so that everyone can benefit rather than just the losers on here? :)
<incubii> if you could get DVDs playing period on PPC id be most happy
<dimmak> i didn't... but i can link to where i found it on the wiki... it should probably be in the main issues section
<_ReDRuM_> gdh - what losers on here i only see one loser
* _ReDRuM_ looks ad gdh
<gdh> haha :)
* gdh puts up a mirror
* _ReDRuM_ smashes it
<dimmak> i am rubber you are glue
<gdh> ooh 7 years bad luck
<_ReDRuM_> not supersticious :)
<gdh> dimmak: you fight like a dairy farmer!
<LeeJunFan> I just compiled libdvdcss and mine worked.
<dimmak> a jolly rancher
<gdh> LOL
* gdh will now have "LeChuck's Theme" in his head for days...
<dimmak> latency time on the ubuntu wiki page is really high for me
<dimmak> anybody having similar issues?
<_ReDRuM_> half the net is lagged up today i dunno wtf is goin on
<gdh> yeh most Wikis seem to be incredibly slow... must just be popular being release-day
<LeeJunFan> _ReDRuM_: everyone is downloading (k)ubuntu. :)
<gdh> the ubuntu one has loads of reverse proxies in front of it any everything
<dimmak> the correlation isn't too radical
<_ReDRuM_> LeeJunFan: while playing frisbee with their free cds...
<incubii> everything is high for me on dialup
<loren> anyone have any idea how long it takes Kubuntu CD's to ship?
<loren> just curious if anyone has a figure
<_ReDRuM_> someone stick ubuntu wiki in the coral proxy
<gdh> loren: They don't exist
<gdh> loren: Shipit don't do Kubuntu CDs
<loren> well Ubuntu
<loren> or whatnot
<gdh> no idea...
<gdh> If you can download, download.
* _ReDRuM_ gets 1000 free cds and sells them for $10 each
<loren> lol
<loren> then u could donate ;) lol
<_ReDRuM_> hot of the press! new redhat enterprise linux!
<loren> today?
<_ReDRuM_> sales pitch
<_ReDRuM_> give them a real OS
<_ReDRuM_> they'll never know
<_ReDRuM_> kubuntu everywhere
<loren> XD
<incubii> lol
<loren> very yes
<Riddell> loren: there isn't shipit for kubuntu
<loren> San Francisco Bay Area celebrates "Penguin Day"
<loren> Next Tuesday, non-profit organizations and Open Source experts and advocates in the San Francisco Bay Area will gather together in honor of "Penguin Day" 2005.
<loren> The event aims to "demystify open source, frankly address the challenges of developing open source tools, and learn about specific promising open source applications," say event supporters.
<loren> XD but the cds have KDE in it right?
<gdh> loren: No.
<loren> gah
<gdh> Kubuntu exists mainly because you can't fit base + X + KDE + GNOME in 700MB
<loren> "Ubuntu 5.04 (The Hoary Hedgehog Release) IS OUT! Download here. Like last time, we're sending out pressed CDs at no cost as well. Sign up for these at shipit.ubuntulinux.org"
<tempus> as new kubuntu user i have a Q after the install it said something like there was a problem during the install please try and install the packages again but i dont know witch package =) is there a logg or somthing ?
<dimmak> yeah shipping a free product for free is quite an investment into the community
<gdh> :)
<_ReDRuM_> and an interestic tactic to grab market share
<dimmak> well i promise not to run away unless i find something better... so you have my conditional loyalty
<loren> exactly
<loren> i hope they do grab the market
<loren> i use em
<LeeJunFan> tempus: /var/log/installer ?
<_ReDRuM_> i do too
<tempus> ill take a look =) thx
<_ReDRuM_> they have that "google good practice" thing going on and its a nice OS to boot
<incubii> hmm even expert install doesnt ask for proxy :|
* Riddell high fives StevenR 
<StevenR> Riddell: we were talking about kynaptic last night in pub...would kpackage not do the job of a gui package manager?
* StevenR returns the high five
<loren> i like kpackage
<loren> kyanptic sucks
<Riddell> StevenR: it would but people find it more difficult to use (some people love it of course), it's not that well maintained and it requires su which we don't do
<Riddell> but like loren says :)
<gdh> kynaptic is a bit 'duh' :)
<StevenR> Riddell: i see
<dimmak> i have no problems with kynaptic
<loren> hehe
<loren> Riddel: it's graphically ok but in kubuntu it can't even install .deb files can it? how practical is that
<gdh> Even just adding synaptic's 'which repositories do you want?'  would be really helpful
<dimmak> i see
<StevenR> what does kubuntu come with in the way of admin tools?
<incubii> vi
<incubii> :D
<StevenR> always useful in an emergency, if vim is corrupt
<incubii> kde-admin-tools
<incubii> i think
<StevenR> incubii: ?
<StevenR> kuser, etc?
<incubii> i think they are default, i think kde admin is extra stuff, though imn probably wrong
<StevenR> can you clarify Riddell ?
<Riddell> kuser, knetworkconf
<tempus> i dont get the SU thing =P if i wanna run apt-get from a terminal i type su first but get Authentication failure when i type my password
<Riddell> tempus: sudo apt-get install foo
<tempus> thx
<incubii> is you wanna use su
<incubii> sudo passwd root
<tempus> thx its just old habbits die hard =))
<incubii> that they do
* incubii prays for an option not to update over the network during install. Doesnt like waiting 15 misn for timeouts
<tempus> =)
<incubii> either that or allow proxy entry
<incubii> then id have the updates in about 5 seconds
<incubii> :D
<tempus> how do i search packages with apt ?
<uniq> apt-cache search whattosearchfor
<gdh> apt-cache search blah
<tempus> k thx
<gdh> does search take regexes?
<incubii> i dunno i search for apple and i get apple oranges and banana
<uniq> yes.
<uniq> it does.
<incubii> despite orange and banana not mentioning appl
<gdh> cool
<uniq> incubii: it searches description too.. not just the name.
<uniq> add --names-only 
<uniq> if you'd like that.
<incubii> ah
<incubii> that would be handy
<uniq> alt+f2  #apt-cache
<uniq> for more details.
<gdh> oo that's a cool trick
<gdh> who decided on # as an alias for 'man' ?
<uniq> dunno.
<incubii> hmm i should try remastering my own kubuntu
<incubii> geta n sys/net admin one going
<incubii> :D
<incubii> something liek auditor
<tempus> is there more repos ? like linuxpackages.net or rpmfind etc 
<incubii> # as an alias to man sounds like a webshortcut
<incubii> like ggl is goold im feelin lucky
<incubii> google*
<tempus> goggle 4tehwin ^^
<gdh> tempus: More than universe + multiverse?
<tempus> ok thats sounds like something i didnt know about =)
<incubii> lol
<incubii> man i been waitin almost 30 mins now for this update process to timeout
<incubii> :(
<tempus> =/
<incubii> u think it could take a hint
<incubii> apt-get install some-clues
<gdh> tempus: uncomment the relevant lines from /etc/apt/sources.list
<gdh> then apt-get update
<tempus> k thx
<gdh> main is on the CD, universe has 4x more extra s/ware than on the CD
<tempus> and im guessing mutiverse is bleeding ?
<gdh> nop, mul is non-free
<gdh> obvious, huh? :|
<tempus> ah
<gdh> so expect the usual flash-player in there etc.
<tempus> thx =) im new to deb
<incubii> except if you use PPC
<incubii> then u dont get squat
<incubii> :D
<gdh> of course, but if the Mac weenies find you have PPC and not using OS X, they'll hang you up by a very tastefully designed and shiny rope.
<gdh> iRope
<incubii> oh i tell them all the time
<incubii> i piss them off more by running mac-on-linux
<incubii> :D
<gdh> cool :) 
<tempus> hehe
<gdh> 'genie effect' - please FOAD.
<incubii> i have to admin OS X boxes
<incubii> so im looking forward to 10.4
<incubii> only cause i get it for free
<incubii> heh i like that exit
<tempus> well im getting the hang of this now =)
<incubii> yay it just timed out!
<incubii> now i can reboot an update
<incubii> lol
<tempus> yay gratz =))
<incubii> bout freakin bloody time
<incubii> been using array 5
<incubii> :D
<gdh> I wonder if there's an env variable you can shoehorn into the start of the installer
<gdh> something liek running the installer in virtual terminal 2 after exporing HTTP_PROXY ...
<incubii> well debian sarge asks for the proxy, and ubuntu installer is based on it
<incubii> so hopefulyl the next release will hav eit
<gdh> I guess it was removed as a 'scary' question for noobies
<incubii> its not even in expert mode
<gdh> 'Contact my network administrator!?!! wtf!?!?!?!'
<incubii> :|
<tempus> hey dont pick on the noob <--- =))
<_ReDRuM_> at least ubuntu didnt try and disable console
<_ReDRuM_> you have to screw around with fedora to get console in install
<dimmak> i am setting up an ubuntu box right now to play with
<incubii> its only a niggly thing anyway. just means i have to leave me seat and go do something :((
<tempus> the leaveing the seat thing is never good
<incubii> i know the seat started taking on its original form!
<tempus> and it gets cold *brrr*
<gdh> Ubuntu installer encourages caffeine and snacking.
<gdh> that was one of the original goals for the Ubuntu project.
<incubii> maybe each CD should come with a mars bar and a jolt cola
<gdh> don't you people read anything? ;) tsk :))))
<incubii> lol
<tempus> hehe
<incubii> i never read goals
<incubii> they all say the same thing
<incubii> "i am the best use me"
<gdh> True :)
<incubii> even corel linux says that
* incubii shudders
<gdh> Yum, pre-Prodigy
<tempus> well i better get some sleep tanking my daughter dancing tomorrow =)
<incubii> what sort of dance
<tempus> shes 4 so its mostly running around =)
<gdh> tempus: g'night - make sure you have tutu all ready for the big day :)
<incubii> lol
<incubii> have fun
<gdh> you suit pink frills so nicely
<tempus> thx ^^ nite nite
<incubii> everyone seems to use konversation
<incubii> maybe i should take a hint
<gdh> It's very good
<gdh> knocks ksIRC for six
<incubii> i use xchat :)
<gdh> certainly a drop-in replacement for XChat
<gdh> heh :)
<incubii> all my perl scripts i have require xchat
<incubii> dunno if i really wanna re-write them
<gdh> I've not looked into Konv's scripting capabilities, but they must be present...
<gdh> File -> KDE Scripts -> Test Shell Script 
<gdh> is there..
<incubii> ah
<gdh> so there's /some/ kind of hook present
<uniq> anyone figured out how to remove the names from the nicklist? not the nicks, but the names.. 
<uniq> i konv.. 
<uniq> I couldn't stand it..
<_ReDRuM_> hmm anyone know why azureus thinks its still running when it isnt?
<incubii> im currently using CGI:IRC
<incubii> :)
<gdh> _ReDRuM_: Because it's Java and therefore gh3y? :)
<_ReDRuM_> there's no better torrent client for linux unfortunately
<_ReDRuM_> azureus is my vcr, ive got to fix it
<gdh> screen ?
<gdh> and bittornado etc. ? 
<_ReDRuM_> what screen with some python process running on a seperate port for each torrent
<_ReDRuM_> ...
<incubii> whats kopete compared like to gaim
<_ReDRuM_> no thanks
<gdh> Oh yeh :)
<gdh> and would still eat less than Java
<gdh> incubii: Generally more pleasant
<_ReDRuM_> and doesnt let you select individual files in torrents either
<_ReDRuM_> both sucky clients
<_ReDRuM_> java is the only worthwhile one on linux
<Kortor> hi
<malignosama> Hi, does anybody knows about sharing files in kde?
<Kortor> do normal .deb packages worn on kubuntu?
<malignosama> need help
<Kortor> or does it have its own type of package or does it need special .deb packages?
<gdh> any 'special' factor willbe due to dependencies 
<incubii> is the guy who wanted those cool look fonts for kubuntu in here ?
<gdh> it uses the same .deb file format
<Kortor> okay, thanks
<Kortor> hmmm...
<Kortor> so if I added the debian package source to my sources list, could I apt-get things from there?
<uniq> yes, but it's not recommended.. 
<uniq> atleast pin it down.
<Kortor> okay, I wont
<malignosama> I did that, and everything got wrong
<Kortor> yeah, it would probably try and "update" my system files
<Kortor> heh
<Kortor> anyway
<uniq> no.. 
<uniq> not if you pin it down.
<Kortor> shrug
<Kortor> well, I don't even know what that means
<Kortor> and I meant if I didn't
<uniq> add 3 lines to /etc/apt/preferences
<jimmyw> well everyone , whats the new kubuntu like? im downloadin at the mo
<uniq> Package: * 
<incubii> it rocks your jocks
<Kortor> I just wont bother with it. I'm sure kubuntu has everythign I need.
<uniq> Pin: origin ftp.debian.org
<uniq> Pin-Priority: 50
<loren> hmmh i should download it as well
<loren> would be a good idea
<uniq> for example.
<malignosama> Has anybody had problems trying to share directories in kde?
<Kortor> what are universe and multiverse in relation to packages
<loren> can we upgrade to the official stable release?
<incubii> multiverse = non-free
<jimmyw> can ya install kubuntu from the live cd like mepis? or do ya have to download install cd?
<loren> nope but then again havn't tried to share dirs
<uniq> kortor: if it doesn't, please add it to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuSuggestedPackages
<incubii> universe = contrib
<gdh> given the amount in universe I thought it was simply 'the rest of main which didn't fit on the CD'
<uniq> loren: yes you can.
<jimmyw> anyone know?
<Kortor> and what is multiverse?
<_ReDRuM_> #azureus is the gayest channel ever
<gdh> 2MB of contrib .gzipped?
<_ReDRuM_> Kortor: whatever isnt in universe :)
<jimmyw> uniq, were you talkin to me?
<gdh> multiverse is non-free
<Kortor> ah
<_ReDRuM_> gdh: oh thats what it is :)
<Kortor> thanks
<gdh> flash-player, and friends
<_ReDRuM_> gdh: someone should sneak sun jre in there...
<gdh> _ReDRuM_: or hurry the hell up with a truly free JRE :)
<Kortor> so, does that mean multiverse is things I would normally have to pay for if I didn't get them from there?
<uniq> jimmyw: no, but i don't think you can install from the livecd.. haven't tried the livecd my self.. but my guess is that you can't.
<gdh> Kortor: nono, non-free as in not free software
<_ReDRuM_> i tried running azureus with the free jre that comes with kubuntu
<gdh> Kortor: free != price etc.
<_ReDRuM_> doesnt work needless to say
<_ReDRuM_> whats wrong with blackdown?
<Kortor> gdh: Ah... so it's not illegal to get it?
<gdh> Kortor: if it were illegal it wouldn't be there
<jimmyw> uniq, ok , thanks , and why should i try kubuntu instead of just apt-getting kde in ubuntu?
<gdh> Kortor: Please read http://www.debian.org/intro/free
<_ReDRuM_> gdh: whats wrong with blackdown jre?
<Kortor> gdh: Heh. Just wanted to check. So you mean non-free as in closed source?
<gdh> _ReDRuM_: No idea, I don't use any Java 
<_ReDRuM_> its opensource and its about as good as suns...
<uniq> jimmyw: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu will give you kubuntu.
<gdh> Last I looked, Blackdown didn't work with any glibc 2.3
<uniq> jimmyw: no need to download the cd :)
<gdh> last update was 2 years ago or something
<uniq> iso-image anyway.. 
<jimmyw> uniq,  but is there any reason why kubuntu is better than ubuntu?
<loren> it being "better" is oppinion
<loren> and in my oppinion i prefer it over ubuntu
<_ReDRuM_> it's only a few vers behind sun, and its a lot more useful than that sketchy java thing in the ubuntu repo 
<gdh> jimmyw: kubuntu vs. ubuntu is simply KDE vs. GNOME except in a pre-packaged format
<uniq> jimmyw: it uses KDE as desktop environment.. instead of gnome.. as default.. if you like KDE, kubuntu is better. If you like gnome, ubuntu is better.
<gdh> so, whichever you prefer - go with that ISO
<Kortor> Can I upgrade to the newest version of kubuntu with apt-get update, apt-get upgrade like I could with Debian? I had the misfortune of installing Kubuntu the day before the new one was released
<gdh> You can easily install a GNOME desktop to Kubuntu, and easily install a KDE desktop to Ubuntu
<gdh> Kortor: Of course you can :)
<_ReDRuM_> Kortor: yeh
<gdh> that's the joy of it
<_ReDRuM_> however i dont think much changed..
<uniq> jimmyw: when you've installed ubuntu.. you can easily try kubuntu with apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.. and the other way around with apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jimmyw> oh right
<Kortor> gdh: Okay, thanks. :D
<gdh> =)
<Kortor> What is the difference between k/ubuntu and Debian? Is it just mostly different packages come with it, or are there other things too?
<loren> it has a lot of the different packages and mods
<gdh> The difference is the speed of development and customisation
<loren> debian erm has a lot of crap inbetween and takes more effort to mod to become usable in my oppinion
<gdh> Ubuntu is focused squarely at the desktop
<gdh> and focused on i386, PPC and AMD64
<gdh> Debian provides an all-purpose OS for a billion architectures
<Kortor> okay
<Kortor> sounds great
<Kortor> and I heard k/ubuntu is updated frequently, a lot more frequently than debian, is this true?
<gdh> yes
<Kortor> great
<Kortor> sounds perfect
<gdh> 4.10 was released in Oct 2004
<gdh> 5.04 was released today
<gdh> so, about 6 months per major release
<Kortor> sounds good
<gdh> for a desktop OS I think that's a nice tradeoff of stability versus features
<Kortor> a lot better than Debian
<gdh> Debian woody is great for servers :) 
<Kortor> Heh.
<uniq> I can second that.
<Kortor> To me, though, features are a lot more important than stability, as long as its more stable than Windows. :P
<gdh> I can do without a major upgrade to 50 machines every year, thanks :)
<uniq> same.
<Kortor> haha
<uniq> I don't have 40 machines at the moment.. but anyway.
<uniq> s/40/50/
<gdh> Nor I. Forgot the 30 workstations share the same rootfs :)
<gdh> but hey 50 sounds cooler
<Kortor> yeah
<Kortor> its a nice number
<Kortor> :P
<Kortor> multiple of 10 and 5!
<gdh> who'd have thought =)
<Kortor> not i
<incubii> excellent got most of my apps installed now :d
<Kortor> a friend of mine tried to tell me you can hack peoples' websites with "a 1337 hax0r program called TextEdit!"
<Kortor> im sure HE never would have though
<Kortor> thought
<gdh> incubii: I think there'll be a cure for dialup someday...
<Kortor> shudder
<gdh> It's called 'civilisation'
<incubii> lol
<Kortor> dialup is like a disease
<Kortor> im inflicted
<incubii> yeah more money
<incubii> then i can afford adsl
<gdh> broadband is as basic a utility as water + electricity :)
<incubii> omg 
<incubii> they fixed the xpallete issue on ppc
* incubii praises the kubuntu team
* incubii dances
* uniq is on dialup.
* Kortor is on dualip.
<Kortor> ...
<Kortor> dialup
<uniq> .. not for long though.
<incubii> i take my HDD to work to upgrade, uniq
<incubii> ;)
<uniq> I don't live here.. my parents do.
<uniq> I've got my 2mbps connection just waiting for me to get back home.. monday.
<gdh> I have 1Mbps here and 2x 100Mbps at work :)
<incubii> boo udev is broken again
<uniq> 2x100 is nice.
<crimsun> "broken again"?
<gdh> BGP still scares me :)
<gdh> current task is to put in a failover firewall / router box 
<incubii> yes in kubuntu before RC i upgraded udev and KDe didnt take 5 mins to login
<Kortor> yeah, I have a broadband that I just don't have access too atm
<Kortor> that's also my comp with kubuntu
<incubii> now it takes 5 mins to login again with the release
<Kortor> im too cheap to buy a new modem, and this pos came wit a winmodem
<crimsun> 5.04 works fine here
<incubii> are you on PPC
<_ReDRuM_> hmm
<_ReDRuM_> never realised NFS was so fast
<_ReDRuM_> that must be the first time i've ever seen the ethernet card actually do 100mbit
<gdh> _ReDRuM_: yeh but it's swapping every bit of your data :)
<_ReDRuM_> let it
<LeeJunFan> _ReDRuM_: sure beats samba eh? :)
<_ReDRuM_> sure does
<gdh> SMB/CIFS is a travesty :/
<_ReDRuM_> easier to setup too
<LeeJunFan> _ReDRuM_: what I don't understand is how samba seems to be slower between 2 windows machines than a linux and a windows machine.
<_ReDRuM_> LeeJunFan: very odd :)
<_ReDRuM_> i've never got more than about 6 megabytes a sec from CIFS
<LeeJunFan> _ReDRuM_: I mean the obvious is that it's windows :)
<_ReDRuM_> was actually getting 11 this time
<gdh> yum
<_ReDRuM_> LeeJunFan: yeh thats odd too tho considering win 2k3 has a decent network stack must be the protocol
<gdh> I have a shitty hub upstairs I need to change for a shitty switch instead =)
<LeeJunFan> gdh: apt
<LeeJunFan> :)
<gdh> LeeJunFan: hah =)
<_ReDRuM_> gdh: i've got some $15 switch and it works fine :)
<incubii> lol
<incubii> apt-get install uber-network
<gdh> yeh I have a handful of USB-powred 8-port $10 crap here
<gdh> and they all happily forward a full 10-11MB/sec..
<gdh> need another one :)
<_ReDRuM_> ... why usb power a hub ?
<gdh> saves another wall-wart + electricity
<gdh> if there's a machine nearby it which is on all thetime anyway, etc....
* _ReDRuM_ has three 8 port surgemasters chained together
<_ReDRuM_> power adapters :)
<gdh> Erk :)
<_ReDRuM_> never had a problem
<_ReDRuM_> people always look at it like "err scarey"
<_ReDRuM_> but works just fine :)
<LeeJunFan> _ReDRuM_: when you do, I'm sure the fire marshall will let you know it. :)
<_ReDRuM_> lol
<Kortor> bah, I forgot to write down what I did to my konsole on debian
<_ReDRuM_> mostly low drain devices anyway
<Kortor> I did this really awesome thing to konsole, so it slid down from the top of the screen when I moved my mouse to the top
<_ReDRuM_> kortor - cool
* _ReDRuM_ googles
<Kortor> but I lost it. im gonna have to go google for it
<Kortor> since I deleted Debian for Kubuntu yesterday
<gdh> erk, didn't keep a backup of your homedir even?
<uniq> well.. bed.. 
<_ReDRuM_> is it a tweak or an addon?
<uniq> good night.
<_ReDRuM_> uniq: nite
<gdh> nn
<_ReDRuM_> nest tweak i found so far is enabling the search filter in konquerer
<Kortor> its not an addon
<Kortor> it was window behavior
<Tm_T> hm
<Tm_T> ha, auto-shade ?
<Kortor> _ReDRuM: I'm looking for it, but no luck so far. If you find it before I do, wanna give me the addy?
<_ReDRuM_> maybe its autoshade..
<Kortor> gdh: My harddrive was full so I couldn't have done it.
<_ReDRuM_> yeh was going to
<Kortor> what is autoshade?
<_ReDRuM_> your tweal
<_ReDRuM_> illl tell you one thing, its not "force window to be menu bar"
<Tm_T> =)
* _ReDRuM_ wonders how he can get that window back
<Kortor> I remember it involved shades
<gdh> Kortor: LOL I wish my data was so disposable as to be reformattable when my HD gets full :)
<Kortor> gdh: Heh
<Kortor> gdh: The only thing I had NOT disposable was this thing with Konsole. :P
<_ReDRuM_> condifigure window behavior -> advanced -> shading -> enable hover
<Kortor> ah
<Tm_T> jeah
<Kortor> yeah, it was really nice
<Tm_T> unshade on focus and so on
<Kortor> because I changed position so none of the borders showed
<_ReDRuM_> Tm_T: now how do i make it automaticall roll up when im not using it? :)
<gdh> Joys of KDE.. GNOME would have dictated that feature was non-desirable and hence not available
<_ReDRuM_> oh
<_ReDRuM_> it just does :)
<Kortor> haha
<Tm_T> whoa
<Kortor> yeah, it was really sweet
<Kortor> especially what I did to the position
<Kortor> oh bother. I forgot I lost my bookmarks
<Kortor> or I could show you what it looked like
<_ReDRuM_> this is sweet
<_ReDRuM_> thanks kotor :
<_ReDRuM_> :)
<Tm_T> haha
<Kortor> haha
<Tm_T> KDE <3
<Kortor> yeah, then change the position so it hides the borders
<_ReDRuM_> the most productive environment to idle in ever
<Kortor> the left and right borders
<Kortor> and make sure it shows on all desktops
<_ReDRuM_> hmm i like the borders...
<Tm_T> all it's missing is true transparent background in konsole
<Kortor> you LIKE the borders?
* Kortor faints.
<_ReDRuM_> yeh with my mac looking theme :)
<Kortor> shudder
<Kortor> Mac OSX made of ugly
<_ReDRuM_> not as good as baghira, but baghira screws up in kubuntu
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: no it's not
<_ReDRuM_> it does on my box
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: I use baghira =)
<_ReDRuM_> tried installing the package and then i tried compiling it myself
<Tm_T> heh
<_ReDRuM_> both times the title bars of the windows were missing
<Kortor> did you change the top position so it removed the minimize/maximize/close buttons?
<Kortor> on konsole
<_ReDRuM_> no i left them there
<Kortor> ewwww
<Kortor> :P
<_ReDRuM_> just stuck it like a window blind above the chat window
<Kortor> I moved that up and all the borders
<Kortor> so it actually popped out from the top of the screen
<Kortor> completely hidden when I didn't want it
<_ReDRuM_> hmm
* _ReDRuM_ tries that
<Tm_T> wait a second, I take capture of my desk
<kakalto> can I make 2 bars in KDE?
<_ReDRuM_> i dont mind seeing it there
<kakalto> like, one at top, one bottom
<_ReDRuM_> but that does sound sharp
<Kortor> its really nice. :P
<kakalto> ?
<Kortor> g2g though
<incubii> hmm i tried to use kynaptic and now its installing everything with no progress window
<Kortor> bye
<incubii> weee
<Tm_T> sweet ;) http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/capture.png
<kakalto> can I make 2 different bars in kde?
<Tm_T> kakalto: bars?
<kakalto> like, you have 1 bar at the bottom as default
<kakalto> can you have 2 bars?
<Tm_T> you mean panels?
<Tm_T> yes
<kakalto> yeah
<kakalto> bars, panels, they're called something different for anything you go to
<Tm_T> yes
<kakalto> how?
<_ReDRuM_> it wont let me turn off the borders
<Tm_T> rightclick on panel -> add to panel -> panel ->
<_ReDRuM_> how thick is that - i was doing it in advanced settings all i had to do was right click and "remove borders"
<Tm_T> heh
<_ReDRuM_> cant make it shade without borders :/
<kakalto> TM_T, thanks. I didn't expect it to be under that menu.
<Tm_T> kakalto: np
<incubii> lol
<Tm_T> I see it wasn't bad idea to come here
<incubii> does anyone NOT use virtual desktops ?
<_ReDRuM_> Tm_T: you bastard youve got my theme :)
<Tm_T> haha
<_ReDRuM_> incubii: theyre the best thing ever
<incubii> i cant stand them
<Tm_T> haha
<incubii> though it kinda makes kompose almost useless
<_ReDRuM_> incubii: when you open 20 firefox tabs nextime and its on two different subjects, send one to a seperate desktop, much less clutter
<incubii> yeah i guess
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: I did chanced many things to look nice with that theme ;)
<incubii> what are these novola icons like ?
<_ReDRuM_> incubii: i usually put chat and junk on windows 1, videos and azureus on window 2, shell and research on window 3, code on window 4 (s/window/desktop/)
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: di ya like that background?
<incubii> sounds like a plan
* gdh feels honoured to be on _ReDRuM_ 's 'chat and junk' screen
<_ReDRuM_> Tm_T: its ok
<_ReDRuM_> gdh: heh.
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: I use shell irc clients at mostly ;) 
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: I tried gimp for awhile, not too bad to be my "art"
<_ReDRuM_> gdh: i'm glad you noticed that i did draw a distinction :)
<Tm_T> how many use IRSSI in here?
<_ReDRuM_> Tm_T: i'll see if i can find my favorite background (i use irssi when i use console for irc which isnt too often)
<Tm_T> hah
<Tm_T> irssi <3
<gdh> =)
<incubii> i use a fork of IRSSI for Dr Dos 7.03
<incubii> :D
<gdh> gosh that's a bit 1337
<gdh> I'm using it on CP/M
<Tm_T> I used irssi in win32 =)
<incubii> lol gdh i really do use it on dos
<Tm_T> I even use Irssi in cell sometimes
<incubii> i use dos on my media player
<gdh> incubii: heh :)
<gdh> I guess why > how....
<gdh> right, anyway....
<gdh> time to fade - nn
<Tm_T> hmm, maybe I open another irssi for freenode
<incubii> damn vegastriek is huge
<_ReDRuM_> how do you flick windows quickly in irssi anyhow?
<_ReDRuM_> typing /window next is annoying
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: hah, metakey+number
<_ReDRuM_> great. now if they can work a proper nicklist into it maybe ill use it more :)
<Tm_T> imho irssi is the most easytouse client
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: why you need nicklist?
<Tm_T> yes, it's possible
<_ReDRuM_> dont need just like
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> I think it's waste of my precious monitor time ;p
<incubii> lol
<kakalto> I could live with this
<kakalto> I didn't used to be a kde man
<Tm_T> ah, now I can close this gaim "chat" =)
<kakalto> but I am now
<Tm_T> heh
<kakalto> now my kde looks like my xfce did :D
<_ReDRuM_> here this is my background
<incubii> lol
<_ReDRuM_> its not for everyone but i like it :)
<Tm_T-> thanks
<Tm_T-> aint moving
<kakalto> Congratulations to the kubuntu team, for making me like kde :D
<Tm_T-> _ReDRuM_: send to me
<Tm_T-> oh
<_ReDRuM_> skills
<Tm_T-> heh
<Tm_T-> send me
<_ReDRuM_> howd you make the default behavoir of windows to be roll up?
<kakalto> how do I lock everything in place?
<kakalto> so there isn't all those annoying buttons
<_ReDRuM_> Tm_T-: my problem
<Tm_T-> kakalto: what buttons?
<Tm_T-> _ReDRuM_: roger that
<_ReDRuM_> DHCP changed my IP and i havent got a crontab to alter the firewall rules yet
<Tm_T-> _ReDRuM_: use firestarter?
<_ReDRuM_> that should work...
<_ReDRuM_> the firewall isnt my box
<_ReDRuM_> oops
* _ReDRuM_ accidently aborted dcc
<regeya> the funny thing is, the kubuntu team shipped a fairly clean, unmolested kde.  kde really is that awesome.
<regeya> it's just when individual distributors go mucking around with the packages that things go badly
<_ReDRuM_> theres nothing wrong with the firewall now...
<Tm_T-> heh
<Latem> Sorry this is a dumb question, but i dont understand the concept of Live CD, where do the config files go?
<_ReDRuM_> ah there it goes
<_ReDRuM_> :)
<Riddell> Latem: which config files?
<Tm_T-> Latem: you set them every time again OR save them somewhere else
<regeya> hm, guess no kipi plugins in kubuntu stable for a few months, then, eh?
<_ReDRuM_> Tm_T-: looked real slick with my ms windows theme, havent got kde to look like that yet but eh... it makes up for it by being more useful
<Latem> well I've been loking at the ss of kubuntu, and it was the Live CD, and you still had to do like an install 
* regeya smells a gentoo build coming on ;-)
<Latem> am I correct in saying that?
<Latem> maybe it wasn't a Live CD
<kakalto> Tm_T-: the little triangle buttons for settings
<Tm_T-> gentoo yuk
<_ReDRuM_> i used Codename Opus theme or something from deviant art in windows that was nice... want it back...
<_ReDRuM_> or rather i want it on KDE
<_ReDRuM_> gentoo sucks
<Riddell> Latem: yes, you have to set up the language etc
<_ReDRuM_> its gone from being on all my machines to being on one in about 2 months
<Tm_T-> hmm
<LeeJunFan> All other distro's suck, that's why we are in this channel :)
<_ReDRuM_> lol
<Tm_T-> haha
<_ReDRuM_> true.
<Tm_T-> Debian <3
<kakalto> how do I get rid of all those annoying triangle buttons for settings?
<Tm_T-> I wait my ubuntu shipping =)
<kakalto> little bars, with a triangle at the top, I mean
<Latem> is apt system similar to MDL's urpmi, you have to setup mirrors and such?
<Latem> MDK's*
<LeeJunFan> Latem: pretty much.
<Tm_T-> kakalto: I don't get what you mean
<_ReDRuM_> Tm_T-: want anymore random backgrouns?
<LeeJunFan> Latem: only it's better.
<Tm_T-> _ReDRuM_: why not
<Latem> os is there something like easyurpmi for apt?
<LeeJunFan> Latem: I used mandrake for about 6 or so years.
<Latem> where it lists all the mirrors
<LeeJunFan> Latem: you don't need it - unlike mandrake mirrors ubunutu's usually stay online and are current.
<Tm_T-> yep
<Tm_T-> local mirror in use
<Latem> uhh, im sorry but I dont get that
<Latem> lets say u want to isntall app X, how does it know from where to get it?
<kakalto> Tm_T-: do you need a screenshot?
<Latem> if u dont set up mirrors
<LeeJunFan> Latem: from the mirror listed in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tm_T-> kakalto: it would help
* _ReDRuM_ has a lot of wallpaper ;)
<kakalto> Tm_T-: give me a few moments to find the screenshot app
<loren> i have 250+ wallpapers
<loren> on my site
<Latem> is it possible to browse mirros thru a broswer
<Latem> are they just like http: or ftp mirrors
<Latem> ?
<_ReDRuM_> dont want anymore tm? :P
<Tm_T-> kakalto: sleep 10; import -window root capture.png ;)
<LeeJunFan> Latem: both.
<Latem> can u give me and address of one please?
<Tm_T-> _ReDRuM_: send if you like
<LeeJunFan> Latem: like urpmi, apt can handle many different types of urls.
<_ReDRuM_> naw
<_ReDRuM_> sall good.
<LeeJunFan> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Tm_T-> us?!
<Latem> thanks dude
<Tm_T-> ] ;=
<Tm_T-> fi here o/
<LeeJunFan> Tm_T-: I imagine there's an fi eh.?
<Tm_T-> yes there is
<Tm_T-> are
<_ReDRuM_> another bug in kde
<Tm_T-> bah
<kakalto> Tm_T-: the thing the mouse is hovering over
<_ReDRuM_> if you have two of those windows rolling down it wont keep rolling the second one down instead screws up flicking around with what has focus
<kakalto> err
<Tm_T-> _ReDRuM_: 04:39 DCC can't connect ...
<kakalto> did the mouse get caugt in the snapshot?
<kakalto> :(
<_ReDRuM_> oo spooky... vanishing window
<_ReDRuM_> Tm_T-: didnt think you wanted anymore files?
<Tm_T-> kakalto: not in that command I gave
<Tm_T-> _ReDRuM_: send please
<Tm_T-> kakalto: oh it was you who's send didn't work
<kakalto> Tm_T-: I'll put it up on photobucket
<Tm_T-> roger that
* LeeJunFan thinks he can turn off his hourly local mirror update now.
<_ReDRuM_> bah
<_ReDRuM_> konversations all screwed up with dcc
<Tm_T-> _ReDRuM_: irssi ;) ;)
<Latem> so it looks like the packages are kept pretty recent
<_ReDRuM_> can you drag files into irssi window to send?
<Tm_T-> I've got four irssi running =)
<Tm_T-> _ReDRuM_: no
<Tm_T-> because it's not X app
<LeeJunFan> _ReDRuM_: apparently neither can konversation :)
<_ReDRuM_> LeeJunFan: rofl
<_ReDRuM_> it does now it was only misbehaving
<_ReDRuM_> keeps ports open too long
<Tm_T-> hah
<_ReDRuM_> and ive only got one forwarded
<kakalto> Tm_T-: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v221/Kakalto/Screenshots/snapshot1.png
<Tm_T-> irc doesn't need graphics ;)
<Latem> so whats used for configuring the system in kubuntu, KCotrolCenter?
<Latem> KControlCenter*
<Tm_T-> kakalto: yes!
<kakalto> how do I remove them?
<_ReDRuM_> Tm_T-: what do you think of that last one? :)
<Tm_T-> kakalto: you can hide those totally or just fade them out
<kakalto> hide them totally, please
<kakalto> actually
<kakalto> no, fade them out
<_ReDRuM_> i couldnt work out if they were parrots or penguins
<_ReDRuM_> think theyre supposed to be parrots but they look like penguins to me
<LeeJunFan> http://home.skycon.net/~junfan/snapshot1.png
<Latem> thats a fency looking desktop
<Tm_T-> kakalto: configure panel -> Appearance -> advanced -> ...
<Latem> im definitly gonna try kubuntu Live next week
<_ReDRuM_> lol@pic
<LeeJunFan> I got a guy at work that thinks my laptop is community property. :)
<Tm_T-> kakalto: basic ;)
<Tm_T-> _ReDRuM_: I check those pics now
<kakalto> thanks
<kakalto> I suppose the little triangle under the K menu is unremovable?
<Latem> so conceptually is universe == contrib in urpmi?
<LeeJunFan> Latem: not really. Multiverse is more like contrib.
<Tm_T-> kakalto: it shows that it's menu
<Latem> whats restricted?
<_ReDRuM_> latern: nvidia/ati video drivers
<LeeJunFan> Latem: stuff that's not really considerd free.
<Latem> is that == plf type
<Latem> ok
<Tm_T-> uh
<LeeJunFan> Latem: like binary only video drivers, etc.
<Tm_T-> Jehtro Tull - We Used To Know
<Tm_T-> <3
<Latem> what version of akregator comes w/ Kubuntu?
<Tm_T-> let's wake up neighbours ] ;=
<Tm_T-> Latem: 1.0 says mine
<kakalto> how do I change which comes up at startup, gdm or kdm?
<Latem> cool
<kakalto> and how do I add fonts like verdana?
<Tm_T-> kakalto: removing gdm ;p
<kakalto> Tm_T-: not quite an option.
<Tm_T-> haha
<kakalto> although gnome doesn even log in
<LeeJunFan> kakalto: update-alternatives --config x-session-manager
<kakalto> thanks
<LeeJunFan> kakalto: that's just an educated guess :) I don't have gdm here. :)
<kakalto> not qite
<kakalto> I think you are on the right track though
<Tm_T-> why use two managers
<LeeJunFan> kakalto: are you sure you have both installed?
<kakalto> yes
<Tm_T-> _correctly_ ?
<kakalto> I installed ubuntu, then kubuntu-desktop
<Tm_T-> then it should be =)
<kakalto> but I found out how to change it
<Tm_T-> how?
<kakalto> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Tm_T-> ofcourse
<LeeJunFan> That's what we tried to tell you.
<kakalto> :P
<LeeJunFan> Next time listen. :) heheh
<Tm_T-> btw who use separate root user ?
<kakalto> anyways, how do I set up japanese input support?
<Tm_T-> hmm, that wasn't right way to put that out
<Tm_T-> anyway I hate do sudo all the time
<LeeJunFan> Tm_T-: I setup root passwd so I could use things like cups http config, and swat.
<Tm_T-> so I have separate virtual desktop for root shell & other root admin stuff =)
<Tm_T-> yes
<Tm_T-> who use torsmo ? 
<Tm_T-> o/
<Tm_T-> that's why I don't have any desktop icons because torsmo runs over them =)
<kakalto> why isnt there a quote key?
<kakalto> whats with this key layoutt
<Tm_T-> what?
<kakalto> when I type things like isnt, theres no apostraphe
<Tm_T-> hmm, check your keymap
<Tm_T-> from Control Centre
<kakalto> fdsjga
<Tm_T-> 
<kakalto> ack
<Tm_T-> ;p
<kakalto> doesn work
<Tm_T-> btw di my letters appear right?
<Tm_T-> +d
<kakalto> uhh
<kakalto> no idea
<Tm_T-> I mean these: 
* _ReDRuM_ use seperate root user
* LeeJunFan separates his root from the user.
<Tm_T-> heh
<_ReDRuM_> likewise
* Tm_T- is user & root
<_ReDRuM_> sudo got deleted
<Tm_T-> heh
<Tm_T-> removed you mean?
<_ReDRuM_> whats the difference?
<Tm_T-> rm ;)
<Tm_T-> del remind me about windows
<_ReDRuM_> it's just a word
<_ReDRuM_> but hey if it scares you :)
<Tm_T-> just joking ;)
<Tm_T> ah, there's nothing better than being myself
<Tm_T> I mean ...
<_ReDRuM_> oooh i dunno
<incubii> lol
<Tm_T> did I sound narsistic?
<jesus> hello I am currently using Ubuntu Horay and want to install kubuntu I already know how to updgrade. My question is this. Once I install kubuntu-desktop can I remove all the Ubuntu desktop files?
<Tm_T> jesus: yes
<_ReDRuM_> Tm_T: no, not really.
<Tm_T> just apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop ?
<jesus> yes
<Tm_T> I don't have it
<Tm_T> afaik
<Tm_T> you can try =)
<_ReDRuM_> jesus - i dont see why what tim said wouldnt work
<_ReDRuM_> tm even
<Tm_T> heh
<jesus> I dont care about all those ugly gnome apps so I dont care if i lose em. Thanks
<_ReDRuM_> also apt-get install deborphan
<_ReDRuM_> then run it when your dun
<Tm_T> yes
<jesus> gnome is ugly, reminds me of windows classic
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> windows 2.0 was ok
<jesus> :s
<_ReDRuM_> you never used windows 2
<Tm_T> I do use Windows for workgroups in my laptop
<Tm_T> 3.11
<_ReDRuM_> yeh i can believe that.
<jesus> Well Thank you guys for your hard work in the development of kubuntu :D
<Tm_T> dos 3.2 <3
<_ReDRuM_> heh i used the windows before 3.11
<_ReDRuM_> 3.11 = windows for workgroups
<Tm_T> yes
<_ReDRuM_> there was something else in the 3 series
<_ReDRuM_> i used that first
<Tm_T> 3.1
<Tm_T> and 3.1
<Tm_T> 3.0 I mean
<_ReDRuM_> i hated it
<Tm_T> old mtx was great!
<_ReDRuM_> only installed it cause i accidently trashed OS/2 and the company wanted to charge 100 for replacement CD
<kakalto> what's kde's text editor?
<_ReDRuM_> kakalto: take your pick, kate is the "most official" i think
<LeeJunFan> I went from years of amiga to windows 95, hated it within 2 months and went to linux. :)
<Tm_T> http://www.retromadness.com/memotech/
<kakalto> thanks
<Tm_T> ahh, those old good times
<_ReDRuM_> kakalto: np, its also the best of the kde editors
<Tm_T> kakalto: kedit is better ;)
<Tm_T> nut Nano <3<3
<_ReDRuM_> kedit is more simplistic than kate
<Tm_T> but
<Tm_T> jep
<Tm_T> nano is best
<_ReDRuM_> Tm_T: vi.
<kakalto> kate doesn't work
<_ReDRuM_> vi > *
* _ReDRuM_ only uses vi
<kakalto> so I'll assume kedit is better
<Tm_T> vi :/
<Tm_T> kakalto: haha
<_ReDRuM_> kakalto: lol
<Tm_T> hereill?
<Tm_T> hups, wrong irssi ;p
<regeya> !
<Tm_T> hmm, theres no operators?
<kakalto> what is a good text-editor in kde that works?
<Tm_T> kakalto: nano
<kakalto> not kedit, it's not default
<incubii> any idea why KDE sits on "system services" for ages when loading up then nothing but background for another 5 mins b4 it pops up ?
<kakalto> of course
<kakalto> nano's always good
<Tm_T> yes =)
<incubii> kate is nice
<Tm_T> nah
<Tm_T> who needs kandy to writing ;p
<incubii> it is if you want syntax
<Tm_T> candy even
<kakalto> how do I enable multiverse?
<kakalto> it's not in the sources.list
<Tm_T> blah, it's hard to write foreign language
<incubii> just type multiverse after universe
<Tm_T> multiverse?
<incubii> multiverse = non-free
<Tm_T> ok
<kakalto> what's that thing...
<kakalto> qt gtk thing
<kakalto> for making qt display gtk things like its own?
<Tm_T> heh
<kakalto> ?
<Tm_T> kakalto: you're new linux user?
<kakalto> fairly new, yeah
<Tm_T> ok
<kakalto> I mean, I've been through a gentoo install, which is why I'm not a complete n00b
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> if you're here you're not n00b ;)
<LeeJunFan> gtk-engines-qt
<kakalto> just that?
<kakalto> 'cause that's not here
<LeeJunFan> hrm.
<kakalto> gtk-engines-qtpixmap?
<_ReDRuM_> kakalto: heh.
<Tm_T> muah
<_ReDRuM_> gentoo is a sprawling mess :P
<kakalto> hehe
<kakalto> absolutely
<LeeJunFan> kakalto: that should put the option in your kde kcontrol look&feel to turn on that stuff.
<Tm_T> some like doing everything by themself, some prefer wellmade ;)
<_ReDRuM_> which do you prefer tm?
<siimo> how to pronounce ? ku-buntu or k-ubuntu
<Tm_T> siimo: kubuntu
<Tm_T> ;)
<LeeJunFan> kakalto: gtk2-engines-q
<kakalto> why does kynaptic ask for the cd?
<LeeJunFan> gtk2-engines-qtpixmap
<kakalto> thought so
<_ReDRuM_> kakalto: cause its a bug, you can repair it by typing apt-get kpackage :P
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: it depends
<_ReDRuM_> Tm_T: dont like to give your opinion? :)
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: well, I like do some things by myself
<_ReDRuM_> Tm_T: perhaps there is no difference, if you want a job done well...
<LeeJunFan> Tm_T: so we've heard. :)
<_ReDRuM_> as the old adage goes
<_ReDRuM_> LeeJunFan: lol.
<Tm_T> heh
<kakalto> if I do apt-get uninstall ubuntu-desktop, will it remove GIMP?
<_ReDRuM_> kakalto: it will tell you what it will remove
<LeeJunFan> kakalto: it should tell you what it's going to remove. I don't think gimp depends on gnome - only gtk.
<Tm_T> LeeJunFan: what!? you're spying me!!?
<kakalto> uhk
<_ReDRuM_> Tm_T: no that's the CIA
<Tm_T> of course!
<_ReDRuM_> they're after your movie collection
<Tm_T> haha
<_ReDRuM_> http://www.funnyjunk.com/p/riaa-jpg.html
<LeeJunFan> Or maybe your human finger collection.
<_ReDRuM_> that riaa guy in here the other day was funny
<_ReDRuM_> scanning everyones hds
<Tm_T> LeeJunFan: my own ten fingers?
<LeeJunFan> Them's the ones.
<_ReDRuM_> who would have thought they hired hackers
<_ReDRuM_> it's got to be barely legal...
<kakalto> they do what they want
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: hah, I don't have pirate stuff, I'm clean =)
<Kortor> hi
<Tm_T> hi
<_ReDRuM_> RIAA: did you see that? :)
<Tm_T> morjensta siis
<_ReDRuM_> heh
<Kortor> _ReDRuM_: Did you end up setting position to remove borders etc?
<LeeJunFan> If I had a dime for every time I heard that I wouldn't have to download my music! haha
<_ReDRuM_> Kortor: naw couldnt work it out :/
<_ReDRuM_> LeeJunFan: lol
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: btw how he scan hd if you have well set firewall?
<Kortor> _ReDRuM_: You need to set position to negative
<kakalto> how long has kynaptic been around?
<Tm_T> a while 
<_ReDRuM_> no effect...
<kakalto> a small while?
<Tm_T> kpackage is maybe better
<_ReDRuM_> kpackage is definately better
<Tm_T> and synaptic works fine too ;)
<_ReDRuM_> and will serve you well until you find your just using apt cause its  faster
<Tm_T> yes
<LeeJunFan> Tm_T: social engineering. They tell you to run this command to speed up your computer: ls -R / | mutt -x riaa@riaa.com
<Kortor> _ReDRuM_: You set the left/right one to something about -6, just enough to remove the border, then set the width of it to resolution width + 2|your negative number|
<Tm_T> LeeJunFan: hahaha
<incubii> there was someone in here pretending to be RIAA ?
<Kortor> _ReDRuM_: And that gets rid of the left and right borders. Then to get rid of the top its like about -25.
<_ReDRuM_> incubii: you didn't know about them?
<_ReDRuM_> Kortor: hmm.
<incubii> no ,lol
<incubii> i always seem to attract the people pretending to be FBI
<_ReDRuM_> Kortor: it hates me.
<Tm_T> LeeJunFan: gotta be stupid to run such commands =)
<Kortor> _ReDRuM_: It would change depending on your windeco, windeco border size, and resolution
<LeeJunFan> incubii: I always seem to attract the real ones.
<LeeJunFan> :)
<Kortor> _ReDRuM_: I was using AKDC Corona when I did this and I think position was -6,-32
<Tm_T> I'm enough scary by myself ;=
<_ReDRuM_> Kortor: it just doesnt like it i think maybe cause i use icewm or because im too foolish to work it out, either way it hates me
<incubii> lol
<LeeJunFan> Tm_T: yeah, then they tell you after that's done to run mkfs.swap /dev/hda
<Kortor> _ReDRuM_: Strange.
<Tm_T> haha
<incubii> well we are using that hacking tool called linux
<kakalto> how do I get japanese input working?
<incubii> we cant be trusted cause we dont pay for out software
* _ReDRuM_ nmaps incubii
<incubii> ;)
<incubii> lol
<Kortor> hey narg
<_ReDRuM_> whos joking? :)
<Tm_T> incubii: I do, it's good to give something ;)
<Kortor> narg, check aim
<Tm_T> haha
<Kortor> or ill stab you
<LeeJunFan> bah, I pay just as much for my internet to download illegal music as the next guy. I'm not a total bum.
<incubii> i got banned from the college network i was at for nmapping everyone
<incubii> the admin didnt understand what i was doing
<Tm_T> haha
<_ReDRuM_> what, hacking? :)
<LeeJunFan> incubii: yeah, and he's an "admin"
<incubii> fingerprinting systems :P
<Tm_T> incubii: some universities in here have their own irc servers ;)
<incubii> i wanted to know what the servers were
* _ReDRuM_ tries to think of legitimate reasons to nmap the college network
<_ReDRuM_> heh
<_ReDRuM_> incubii: did you find out?
<incubii> yeah
<incubii> i was disapointed
<Tm_T> hmm, how about homecountry gallup?
<LeeJunFan> _ReDRuM_: just blame it on someone else. spoofing, etc.. - wasn't me! prove it. hehe
<Kortor> Okay, noone laugh... what is nmapping?
<kakalto> is firefox based on gtk?
<incubii> windows 2000 - pre service packs
<_ReDRuM_> LeeJunFan: i got banned from computers at school for cracking the network....
<_ReDRuM_> those old windows 3.11 machines
<_ReDRuM_> and their cached passwords
<Tm_T> haha
<incubii> lol
<LeeJunFan> _ReDRuM_: I got kicked out of the library when I was about 15 for making the commodore 64 go into a fart-frenzy.
<_ReDRuM_> Tm_T: new windows is no better, just fire up cain...
<_ReDRuM_> LeeJunFan: hehe
<incubii> i got in trouble for cracking the admin password
<incubii> :d
<LeeJunFan> _ReDRuM_: for a whole year!
<Kortor> Oh god, the computers at my school have awful security
<incubii> :not that it was needed anyway
<Kortor> They don't even restrict command prompt
<LeeJunFan> _ReDRuM_: yeah, I'm old.
<_ReDRuM_> LeeJunFan: mmm i had a c64 so your what... 29?
<Tm_T> I'm old too
<LeeJunFan> _ReDRuM_: 32
<Tm_T> way too old ;)
<incubii> i find if i mention tools i use people tend not to trust me as much
<Kortor> And they tried to restric Control Panel by making it so you can't go in...
<incubii> lol control panel
* _ReDRuM_ gets leejun his slippers :)
<incubii> people never restrict the help service
<Kortor> You just go into My Computer and click this little link Network & Internet Settings
<Tm_T> I hate "lol"
<incubii> you can launch command prompt from it
<Kortor> because most people in my school are too stupid to do dangerous stuff
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: give me another pair?
<_ReDRuM_> you're alrite for an old man :)
<LeeJunFan> I wrote a war dialer for C64, tried to find my schools computer, instead found an unprotected telco RTU, used it for years without a problem screw up one satellite dish and knock out 1-800 long distance and get visited :)
<_ReDRuM_> hahahahaha
<Kortor> so they just restrict Control Panel to keep people from changing the Desktop Appearance
<_ReDRuM_> screw up a satalite dish
<Tm_T> Kortor: nice =)
<_ReDRuM_> back in the wild west of information tech
<incubii> tried to turn it into a death ray did you ?
<LeeJunFan> _ReDRuM_: yeah, I accidentally re-aligned it. oops.
<incubii> "feels all warm and fuzzy"
<Tm_T> haha
<Kortor> most people in my school are like deathly afraid of the command prompt ("It has no colors! And isn't user friendly! EWwww!", and I'm trying to convince this one person to format C: cause he doesn't know what it is
<_ReDRuM_> LeeJunFan: i never got caught
<_ReDRuM_> im younger than you so i missed the war dialing
<Kortor> im trying to convince him itll speed up the computer and the teachers will give him extra credit
<incubii> lol
<_ReDRuM_> but i was around when there were 10,000 web pages on the web :)
<Tm_T> Kortor: old joke to tell people "Format c:" ;p
<LeeJunFan> _ReDRuM_: yeah, I wouldn't dare do it now, too many laws regarding telephone.
<Kortor> Tm_T: But it's someone who might actually do it.
<Tm_T> Kortor: too many are
<Tm_T> why people doesn't learn use their tools
<Tm_T> little studying and all works mutch easier
<incubii> rd /s /q c:\*.*
<incubii> ;)
<LeeJunFan> Tm_T: here we go again. We all already know you know how to use yours :)
<LeeJunFan> Tm_T: enough already.
<Kortor> I should run my bootable Knoppix at school, it gives me complete access to all files.
<Tm_T> LeeJunFan: wank? ;)
<incubii> lol they banned me from using knoppix kortor
<Tm_T> haha
<Kortor> haha
<incubii> so i use Barts PE now
<incubii> :D
<Tm_T> incubii: memorystickboot ;)
<Kortor> incubii: none of the teachers in my school would know what it was. not even the compsci teacher
<Kortor> incubii: I have a sneaking suspicion the only language he knows is a teensy bit of visual basic
<incubii> hehe
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> basic <3
<Tm_T> vb :/
<Kortor> vb !<3
<Tm_T> I hate vb
<Kortor> don't we all
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> maybe I'll study some C++ in summer
<Kortor> the sad part is that's what they teach us in compsci
<Kortor> which made me want to stab the teacher
<Tm_T> well?
<regeya> oh, but you could compromise network security, or something ;-)
<regeya> what sort of mickey mouse operation is this?
<Tm_T> th
<regeya> VB!
<Tm_T> puhusit siekki turkkuses
<Tm_T> ;p
<Tm_T> what time it is?
<Kortor> 9:45!
<Tm_T> 05:44 says my client =)
<Tm_T> so Good morning everyone! :)
<Kortor> good morning america
<Kortor> except you're not in america
<Kortor> make install -not war
<LeeJunFan> make love not clean
<Kortor> You know, I've heard people say KDE has everything but the kitchen sink, so I checked... and it DOES have the kitchensync!
<LeeJunFan> Kortor: :D
<Kortor> LeeJunFan: :D
<siimo> wheres everyones screenshots people :P
<Kortor> somewhere on lynucs
<_ReDRuM_> wheres the kitchensync?
<Kortor> :P
<LeeJunFan> http://home.skycon.net/~junfan/snapshot1.png
<_ReDRuM_> ive got to have it
<Kortor> apt-get install kintchensync
<Kortor> :P
<Kortor> apt-get install kitchensync
<_ReDRuM_> oh yeh.. tired :)
<_ReDRuM_> tjhanks
<Kortor> mutter
<siimo> cool
<_ReDRuM_> is that the gun pic?
<Tm_T> haha
<LeeJunFan> _ReDRuM_: yeah.
<LeeJunFan> _ReDRuM_: that's my windows removal tool.
<Tm_T> "hey, i got that url in my cache"
<Kortor> LeeJunFan: what display manager is that
<_ReDRuM_> heh
<LeeJunFan> Kortor: kdm.
<kakalto> how do I get konqueror to display flash stuff?
<_ReDRuM_> the alien is a nice touch
<LeeJunFan> Kortor: if you want the default kdm like mine you need to edit /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc and turn off theme
<Kortor> LeeJunFan: Ah.
<LeeJunFan> _ReDRuM_: that's me! not an alien.
<Tm_T> haha
<LeeJunFan> _ReDRuM_: oh, hehe. 
<LeeJunFan> :)
<_ReDRuM_> heh
<Tm_T> hmm, should I stick here
<_ReDRuM_> Tm_T: have you done the kde hatchet trick yet?
<Tm_T> what?
<Kortor> what is the kde hatchet trick?
<_ReDRuM_> the one where you type that string into the console..
<_ReDRuM_> sec
<_ReDRuM_> `echo -e '\x65\x78\x70\x6f\x72\x74\x20\x50\x53\x31\x3d\x22\x6e\x30\x30\x62\x22\x0a'`
<kakalto> anyone?
<_ReDRuM_> yeh thats the one
<Tm_T> kakalto: you installed flash stuff?
<kakalto> no, I want to
<Kortor> and what does it do?
<Kortor> make a hatchet?
<Tm_T> what is hatchet ?
<_ReDRuM_> Kortor: nothing interesting :)
<_ReDRuM_> Tm_T: the hatchet
<_ReDRuM_> you know
<Tm_T> no I don't =)
<_ReDRuM_> ok
<kakalto> Tm_T: how do I?
<Tm_T> sorry I'm not english
<_ReDRuM_> yeah your finnish :P
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> finished
<_ReDRuM_> heh finland is alrite
<Tm_T> Suomi perrrkele
<Tm_T> ;)
<_ReDRuM_> i used to know a girl from i think its called Helsinki?
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: yse, our capital city
<Tm_T> yes
<_ReDRuM_> ah
<Tm_T> I live about 150km from russia
<_ReDRuM_> scarey :)
<Tm_T> not
<_ReDRuM_> i keep hearing rumors russia is run by the mob :)
<LeeJunFan> _ReDRuM_: other way around.
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: old news
<_ReDRuM_> russia runs the mob?
<_ReDRuM_> thats even worse :)
<LeeJunFan> _ReDRuM_: here in the states.
<Tm_T> russian mafia works all around europe
<Tm_T> nice i think =)
<Tm_T> NOT!
<_ReDRuM_> Nyet!
<_ReDRuM_> Privet!
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> nada
<Tm_T> njet
<LeeJunFan> I live about 30 mins from the head of the Michigan Malitia.
<_ReDRuM_> does finland have cheap broadband like sweden?
<incubii> lol at hatchet trick
<_ReDRuM_> incubii: :P:P
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: what is cheap ?
<_ReDRuM_> Tm_T: cheap costs little money
<Tm_T> my 2M/512 costs 40-50 euro at month
<_ReDRuM_> whats the price for 100mbit in finland?
<_ReDRuM_> eh not too bad
<LeeJunFan> _ReDRuM_: not cheap though.
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: you can't have 100mbit to home =)
<_ReDRuM_> no its not
<_ReDRuM_> Tm_T: wanna bet?
<Tm_T> no here
<_ReDRuM_> http://www.theinquirer.net/?article=13266
<_ReDRuM_> not here either
<Tm_T> our web server does have 100mbit net =)
<_ReDRuM_> sweden
<Tm_T> room enough to irc \o/
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: I know
<_ReDRuM_> they get rediculous bandwidth
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: but there goverment paid building of net
<_ReDRuM_> Tm_T: what 100mbit dedicated unmetered or burstable?
<Tm_T> taxes etc
<LeeJunFan> hrm. I hear my neighbor running a front end loader.
<_ReDRuM_> wtfs a front end loader?
<LeeJunFan> It's 11pm here, he must be getting a quick divorce.
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: oh, dedicated?
<LeeJunFan> _ReDRuM_: something to dig and bury things with. A tractor with a scoop.
<_ReDRuM_> ahh
<_ReDRuM_> mechanical digger
<_ReDRuM_> jcb
<Tm_T> yes
<_ReDRuM_> we call em jcb's here
<Tm_T> Kaivuri o/
<LeeJunFan> _ReDRuM_: where is "here"? And what's jcb stand for?
<Tm_T> oh what a headache
<benJIman> yeah jcbs
<Tm_T> maybe last whiskey was too much =)
<Kortor> Bredbandsbolaget will cap downloads to 300GB as part of the service it's offering.
<Kortor> oh that's so sad
<Kortor> I doubt anyone will EVER be downloading a 300GB file
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> Kortor: I bet it means a month
<Tm_T> monthly limit
<Kortor> Tm_T: Meh. :P Still!
<Tm_T> Kortor: easily
<_ReDRuM_> LeeJunFan: england
<Kortor> Tm_T: Unless you monthly deleted your /porn folder...!
<LeeJunFan> Tm_T: still - wtf would you do with 300GB a month? stream DVD's maybe, you couldn't buy HD's fast enough to save shit.
<_ReDRuM_> JCB stands for some welsh words jack cawdi bour is how its pronounced and i cant for the life of me remember what it means
<Tm_T> hmm, 2G a month is enough to me =)
<Kortor> well, in my case, its my /pr0n folder!
<Tm_T> haha
<_ReDRuM_> most people in england dont know that - it's just a JCB :)
<Tm_T> I don't even have movies/porn in my computers =)
<_ReDRuM_> JayCeeBee
<_ReDRuM_> Tm_T: uhuh.
<Tm_T> why should I
<_ReDRuM_> uhuh.
<Kortor> Tm_T: Because you're a linux user.
<Tm_T> Kortor: plah
* LeeJunFan spit his doctor pepper on his keyboar! haha
<Kortor> Tm_T: #define linux_user virgin
<Tm_T> Here's a reveal: I don't watch anime :p
<Kortor> Nor do i
<Kortor> Anime is so stupid
<Tm_T> haha
<Kortor> Hentai is even worse
<incubii> lol hentai
<Tm_T> I hate "lol"
<Kortor> I gate "dad"
<Kortor> jk
<Tm_T> haha
* Kortor pats dad.
<Kortor> er... hate
<dad> lol
<Kortor> see, I started to say 'I hate "humans"'
<Tm_T> aergh
<Kortor> then dad came in
<Kortor> and I couldn't resist
<_ReDRuM_> Kortor: send him to bed.
<dad> what are you kids doing in here? lol
<Tm_T> you make me laugh =)
<Kortor> dad, get to bed
<Kortor> or your grounded
<Kortor> for a month
<Tm_T> dad: stop using "lol" !
<dad> lol
<Kortor> no linux for you!
<_ReDRuM_> lol
<Tm_T> oh, thanks
<dad> sorry 
<_ReDRuM_> lol
<Tm_T> ;p
* Kortor slaps dad around a bit with Tux, the Linux Penguin
<Kortor> !!
<_ReDRuM_> hi... er... dad :)
<dad> oh i like that
<LeeJunFan> Slap your own penguin all you want, but keep your damn hands off mine!
* Tm_T slaps Kortor arund a lot with large warhammer
* Kortor slaps Tm_T with his footlong "hotdog"
<Kortor> er...
<Tm_T> nam
<Kortor> my client put those quotation marks in
<Tm_T> spank me please?
<Kortor> I swear!
* _ReDRuM_ types imaginary actions into the keyboard
* Kortor spanks Tm_T hard. Ouch! It hurts to watch!
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> Kortor: you're not helping yourself
<_ReDRuM_> Kortor: american? :)
<Kortor> Somehow I have a replacement thing set up to replace hotdog with "hotdog"... wiener with "wiener"... clock with cock... wtf
<Kortor> that's weird
<Kortor> I never did that
<Tm_T> plah
<Tm_T> I'll kick your ass
<Tm_T> but noly IF you don't like it
<Tm_T> only
<Kortor> I do... so don't!
<Tm_T> ok then ;)
<_ReDRuM_> dad: sort them out
<Tm_T> wh
<dad> i will spank them and out them to bed!
<dad> put i mean
<_ReDRuM_> how did this room turn into yahoo :)
<LeeJunFan> dammit, did I join the Michael Jackson channel by accident?
<Kortor> when dad came in
<dad> hey
<brazmetal> hey how can I upgrade to Kubunto final?
<Kortor> :P
<dad> lol
<brazmetal> I'm usind the RC one
<LeeJunFan> brazmetal: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<brazmetal> LeeJunFan: does it work the same way downloading the ISO ?
<dad> I installed ubuntu for the first time today. It is freakin' great!
<Kortor> I installed kubuntu yesterday but havent gotten a chance to use it. :(
<LeeJunFan> brazmetal: no- apt will download any changes from the repositories and install them to bring you up to date.
<Kortor> wont till monday
<LeeJunFan> brazmetal: if you install from iso it means starting over.
<dad> runs fast on my laptop
<_ReDRuM_> dad - yeh its pretty slick
<Kortor> k/ubuntu > debian
<Tm_T> hm
<Kortor> kubuntu <3
<Tm_T> debian <3
<brazmetal> LeeJunFan: are there differences btw the 2 ways?
<Kortor> ewww
<_ReDRuM_> by slick i mean the first free desktop OS that isnt source based that worked on my PC without me having to faff about
<Kortor> my debian sid was slow
<Kortor> but that's because a i fubarded it trying to get my drivers working
<Tm_T> Kortor: debian testing is great in server use
<Kortor> Tm_T: can I AFFORD a server? no! :P
<LeeJunFan> brazmetal: if you have already installed kubuntu then apt is the way to go to update what you have. The iso would be for re-installing.
<_ReDRuM_> Tm_T: funny, our local debian guru told me debian testing was the WORST of the three branches to use on debian for server ues :)
<Tm_T> Kortor: my server: p200/64Mt ram ;p
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: depends what kind of server
<LeeJunFan> Preferably one that works.
<Tm_T> my server is only for irssi ;p
<_ReDRuM_> you have a 100mbit for irssi?
<Tm_T> not
<Tm_T> our webserver is other
<Kortor> Tm_T: I couldn't afford that
<_ReDRuM_> oh right.
<Tm_T> Kortor: me neither alone
<Tm_T> Kortor: we have community who have that webserver
<Tm_T> actually serverS
<Tm_T> today we take new main server in use
<Kortor> noice
<Kortor> peer
<Kortor> * ubuntu (~ubuntu@200.97.139.219) has joined #kubuntu
<Kortor> lol
<Tm_T> hah
<Tm_T> HP Proliant DL380G4-server (2 x 3,4 GHz Xeon, 2 GB DDR2, SCSI-RAID)
<Tm_T> nice box =)
<Tm_T> cost 5-6ke
<Tm_T> but have over 400 users
<_ReDRuM_> doing what?
<Tm_T> www and mail and so on
<Tm_T> all what it need to do
<Tm_T> we have 3(?) nameservers all around our country
<Tm_T> and other webserver too =)
<_ReDRuM_> cool.
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> and cheap to us users
<Tm_T> 30e/year
<_ReDRuM_> how much GB transfer?
<Tm_T> and all webhosting included
<_ReDRuM_> how many gigabytes a month web transfer?
<Tm_T> hmm, not restricted atm
<_ReDRuM_> interesting
<Tm_T> yes
<_ReDRuM_> whats the companies web page?
<LeeJunFan> wow, let's host a pr0n site!
<_ReDRuM_> leejunfan : great minds :D
<Tm_T> LeeJunFan: no can do, if you're not finnish ;p
<LeeJunFan> Tm_T: well, you're gonna help!
<LeeJunFan> :)
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: not company, community
<LeeJunFan> Thanks for volunteering!
<Tm_T> LeeJunFan: bhah, yeah rright
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: www.kapsi.fi
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: I check if we have some info in english
* _ReDRuM_ wishes he payed attention in languages for the 1000th times
<Tm_T> haha
<_ReDRuM_> who is Ville Skogberg?
<_ReDRuM_> what does Kapsi mean?
<Tm_T> kahvi & pepsi
<Tm_T> coffee and pepsi I mean
<_ReDRuM_> YUCK!
<_ReDRuM_> you drink that?
<Tm_T> it's joke =)
<_ReDRuM_> good!
<Tm_T> some of us tried in their youth
<LeeJunFan> kde and apsi whatever apsi is. :)
<dad> yes pepsi is a joke
<_ReDRuM_> lol@lee
<Tm_T> dad: I agree =)
<_ReDRuM_> its a mytyped aspi ? :)
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> typoxiit
<Tm_T> hmm, maybe I did mistake when I didn't opened irssi inside screen =)
<dougsk> before i start the download process again can anyone verify the md5sum posted matches the x86 kubuntu install iso, thanks
<Tm_T> dougsk: you can't?
<dougsk> I know my md5sum doesn't match the sites
<brazmetal> is there someone from brazil here?
<Tm_T> ok then
<_ReDRuM_> i didnt even bother checking mine
<dad> I never do
<_ReDRuM_> dad: i do on servers, its pure lazyness not doing it regularly on the desktop
<_ReDRuM_> cause i login to them from here
<_ReDRuM_> but there ya go
<dad> I like to live on the edge!
<_ReDRuM_> all my base are belong to caledenera corp or whatever theyre called
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> all my base... oh, I don't have any bases
<_ReDRuM_> Canonical Ltd. That's the badgers.
<_ReDRuM_> K I'm off to bed nite folks :)
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> and here sun is rising
<smouche> on a completely trivial note -- am I the only person who wishes kde and kubuntu had a less idiotic looking mascot?
<dad> 9:40 pm here
<Tm_T> smouche: you mean that rdagon?
<Tm_T> *dragon
<Tm_T> 06:41 < dad> 9:40 pm here
<smouche> yeah, the dopey dragon, Tm_T.  I mean, god it's ugly...
<Kortor> smouche: no
<Kortor> smouche: you are not the only one
<Kortor> smouche: :(
<Tm_T> haha
<smouche> at least the gnome foot is -- just a foot - they don't inflict the whole creature on you!
<Tm_T> haha
<dad> ha
<Tm_T> smouche: then use gnome ;)
<dad> my kids like the dragon
<Tm_T> dad: you live in where?
<dad> alberta canada
<Tm_T> uh
<Tm_T> knd!
<smouche> dad -- that's a good point though... once there are Konqi plush toys everywhere, perhaps kde will rule the world, as is right and proper.. ;-)
<Tm_T> hah
<Kortor> NARG!
<dad> ha
<narg> KORTOR!
<narg> why are you saying my name? :p
<Tm_T> smouche: maybe we need designbetter looking dragon then ;)
<LeeJunFan> Tm_T: like the one on Shrek?
<LeeJunFan> :)
<Tm_T> LeeJunFan: haha
<dad> she's hot!
<Kortor> I dunno
<Tm_T> narg: because hes fag ;p
<narg> Tm_T: :p
<Tm_T> or is he only happy to see you
* Kortor strokes Tm_T's arm.
<Tm_T> spank me please
<Tm_T> ;p
<LeeJunFan> Kelletubbies
* Kortor spanks Tm_T long and hard.
<Tm_T> keletapit!
<dad> here we go again ha
* Tm_T ottaa Kortor:n pn ja pilkkoo sen pieniksi paloiksi ennenkuin heitt ruumiin susille raadeltavaksi
<smouche> maybe the gnome foot is just the charred remnants of St. George after meeting this awesome dragon...
<Tm_T> smouche: that's what it is ;)
<narg> Hrm, so does anyone know if kubuntu does a frozen package thing al la testing, or a update on, al la sid?
<Bicchi> i need help using partition magic to instal kubuntu
<Tm_T> Kortor: do you know what I just did to you?
<smouche> Tm_T, maybe someone should stick a reversed gnome foot on the sole of one of Konqi's feet, to indicate where the gnome mark really came from...
<Tm_T> smouche: let's do so =)
<smouche> you first, Tm_T -- gimp hates me!
<Tm_T> smouche: gimp <3
<Kortor> Tm_T: No. And I'm not sure I want to... O_o
<LeeJunFan> Make the pic of konqi with blood in his teeth and a foot laying at his feet.
<Tm_T> Kortor: I bet you don't =)
<Tm_T> LeeJunFan: I'll do that =)
<Tm_T> so some gimpin' ->
<Tm_T> no, not pimpin'
<glass-eye> what is kubuntu?
<Kortor> Tm_T: Tell me anyway though. :P
<smouche> kubuntu may be the beginning of sleepless nights and teed off girlfriends, glass-eye...
<Tm_T> Kortor: I ripped you'r head and shattered it and then throwed your corpse to wolfes
<LeeJunFan> glass-eye: nothign you'd be interested in. It's a new kind of contact lense.
<LeeJunFan> :)
<glass-eye> :D
<Tm_T> hahaha
<smouche> http://www.kubuntu.org/
<Kortor> Tm_T: Sexy.
<Tm_T> ok, some gimpin' ->
* glass-eye pulls his glass eye out, wipes it off, and puts it back in
<TechLord> i've got a problem i just can't figure out
<smouche> it's Utnubuk in reverse, meaning "fearsome gnome stomper"
<glass-eye> interesting
<dad> lol
<glass-eye> can't you install kde in regular ubuntu?
<TechLord> i'm in the control center and when ever i try to get into an admin funtion i get the prompt for the password enter the password  then am put back out to the information screen not the admin section
<smouche> sure, glass-eye, yes
<LeeJunFan> smouche: wasn't it you who said GNOME = GUI Not Offering Menu Editor?
<glass-eye> but its more geared towards GNOME i assume then?
<smouche> LeeJunFan, yes!
<LeeJunFan> smouche: I've been laughing for 2 weeks straight. hehe
<smouche> (but I meant it kindly -- ;-) 
<glass-eye> heh
<LeeJunFan> smouche: or however long it's been. It's hard to keep track of days when you never see the sun. :)
* Kortor gst Tm_T  fego mntar merto.
<hayden> whats a ftp client and server i can install?
<dad> Tech: are you putting in your user pasword?
<Kortor> Tm_T: Do you know what I just said?
<TechLord> yes
<smouche> LeeJunFan,  because of the weather where you are, or because of kubuntu?
<LeeJunFan> smouche: 3 kids, 2 jobs, wife, and too many hobbies. :)
<LeeJunFan> only 1 wife though !
* glass-eye waits patiently for his iso to finish downloading
* Kortor slaps Tm_T.
<Kortor> Ello?
<LeeJunFan> I'm off to bed. Later.
<Tm_T> muahhaha
<dad> Tech: did you do a clean install or update?
<Tm_T> http://www.kde.org/stuff/clipart/splashscreen-3.4b-400x248.png
<Tm_T> that's from finland!
<TechLord> clean install
<Kortor> Tm_T: Ello? Do you know what I said?
<smouche> lol, LeeJunFan
<Bicchi> does anyone have a few seconds to help me out with installing kubuntu and partitioning the drive using partition magic or perhaps kubuntu/.
<Tm_T> Kortor: not quite
<Tm_T> Kortor: some idea though
<smouche> there's a line in the movie "the Spanish Prisoner" -- guy says, 
<Kortor> Tm_T: What do you think?
<glass-eye> smouche: good flick
<smouche> "the problem isn't when your hobbies interfere with work,
<Tm_T> hey! I'm gimpin! ->
<dad> Tech: how about if you try installing apps?
<smouche> it's when your hobbies interfere with other hobbies"
<TechLord> kynaptic works and sudo works from the konsole
<smouche> or sumphin'
<Kortor> Tm_T: What do you think I said?
<smouche> I loved that movie, glass-eye
<TechLord> and if i go to kwifi it's self it works
<glass-eye> it was different because it was originally a play and they didn't rewrite it to be more movie like
<smouche> yeah -- kind of like Glengarry Glen Ross -- also David Mamet
<dad> Tech: what are you trying to do in the control center?
<glass-eye> good flick though, my wife made me watch it originally and now i love it
<Bicchi> if i wish do dual boot do i have to partition the drive before going into the installation. like do it from windows?
<TechLord> dad: login manger, network settings, any admin function does the same thing
<glass-eye> Bicchi: not necessarily
<smouche> Bicchi, yes, unless you have more than one drive
<Bicchi> glass-eye: can kubuntu handle the partition of the drive and leaving windows alone. like i can alocate a certain space to it?
<Bicchi> just one drive
<smouche> then you could just put linux on one of them
<glass-eye> I've done it, but it depends on what type of partition windows is on
<Bicchi> i do not want to get rid of windows but dual OS
<Bicchi> ntfs
<glass-eye> hmmm...i would recommend partitioning in windows then
<Bicchi> i am ready to use partition magic but need some help
<smouche> well, I'm no expert, but I think it's best to have windows installed first...
<dad> TechLord: sorry, I don't know what's wrong. Have you tried the kubuntu site.
<Bicchi> is this a primary or logical partition?
<TechLord> dad: not yet cam here first thanks...
<glass-eye> all you need to do is resize your partition, i would recommend putting the windows partition at the front of the driver (i.e. just move the end)
<Bicchi> glass-eye: so i do not need to create the swap and boot partition. just leave some space unallocated and thats all?
<glass-eye> once you have the ntfs parition resized, just leave the rest of the area unallocated and the install should be able to create the paritions it needs in that spot
<Bicchi> gotcha
<glass-eye> you _could_ create a logical paritition in the empty space just to make sure
<smouche> Bicchi -- I think that's right, you can let (k)ubuntu handle the rest -
<Bicchi> what about size. it will let me pick the size i need. like i wish to give kubuntu 10gb and 1gb swap?
<glass-eye> yeah
<glass-eye> although the rule of thumb is twice the amount of ram for the size of swap i think...
<smouche> yeah, Bicchi, you can configure that -- but take your time on those screens, the defaults might not be what you want
<glass-eye> normally i split my /home off into its own partition too
<glass-eye> or put it on a separate drive
<smouche> and I would have a seperate home partition -- ditto glass-ee
<dad> yes glass-eye has a very good point
<Bicchi> but i have a 1gb of ram. a 2gb swap is just too much
<glass-eye> lvm is also something you might want to look into
<smouche> what about the logical volume manager?  I've never tried to set that up... 
<smouche> hah, too fast, glass-eye -- you're reading my mind...
<glass-eye> it will allow you a little more freedom as to the size of stuff dynamically, i haven't played with it too much yet, but it looks nice and one of my buddies uses it
<glass-eye> you can set that up after the install though i believe
<glass-eye> iso is almost done burning
<narg> can someone say my name? (want to test something)
<glass-eye> woohoo...time to install ubuntu
<glass-eye> narg!
<smouche> burning slowly, I hope, glass-eye ... 
<smouche> have fun dude!
<glass-eye> bbl
<narg> thank ya glass-eye :)
<smouche> narg!
<Tm_T> aergh
<smouche> gran!
<narg> and now peaple abuse my sound setting :p
<smouche> grannie narg!
<narg> touche smouche!
<Tm_T> can anyone find sitting kunqi pic ?
<smouche> rang gran, she went "argn, argn, narg narg"
<smouche> there's one right here, Tm_T -- http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> too easy
<narg> It was so obvious, it was invisable :)
<smouche> heh heh, that's the one I was thinking was so ugly --
<Tm_T> smouche: but that's not good enough, you cant edit blood in his mouth :/
<narg> just edit book to be a gnome cookbook :)
<smouche> well, Tm_T, you could change the title of the book to "Gnome recipes" or something 
<smouche> ahhhh you beat me!
<smouche> rofl
<narg> snicker ;p
<smouche> touche narg!
<dad> or hot grannies
<narg> thats whats, 1 to 1 now?
<narg> dude, this is going to be a long bout...
<smouche> score one for gran narg, arggggnn!
<Tm_T> that's not the same, I wan't BLOOD!
<Tm_T> http://fotos.michelazzo.com.br/albums/kde/come2.jpg
<Tm_T> =)
<smouche> narg = Narg ate real gnome
<narg> Narg smart trolloc. Narg knows gnome is tasty.
<smouche> that's nice, Tm_T -- I like that...
<Tm_T> narg =)
<dad> at least a dragon is better than a butterfly!
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> or box with colors ;p
<smouche> gran = "gnomes roar at narg"
<Tm_T> but an apple is teh bestest
<dad> yes apples are good
<smouche> seen in this light, I've made my peace with konqi, I'll even buy a plush toy...
<Tm_T> smouche: maybe I put some blood in kunqis finers :p
<Tm_T> konqi I mean
<narg> no no Tm_T, you add a pool of it under him, or to one side.
<Tm_T> that too
<smouche> I kind of like kunqi, actually, Tm_T...
<narg> with a bit draining down ihm
<Tm_T> narg: then it might look like that blood comes from konqi?
<regeya> as long as this discussion never leads toward a 'take it tux'-style piece of art, I'm all for it. ;-)
<narg> heh, yea
<narg> hrm
<narg> beaker of blood possibly?
<smouche> we need a "konqi breathing fire" screensaver...
<dad> that would be cool
<narg> with gnome cookbook, it looks like konqi is cooking :p
<narg> heh, yea
<narg> that would be.
<smouche> "to serve gnome"
<smouche> "to serve man"
<narg> Hrm, this would be easier if gnome actually had a REAL mascot...
<smouche> "towards humanity"
<narg> hah smouche.
<Tm_T> narg: maybe
<smouche> "towards gnomanity"
<Tm_T> Kill the gnome!
<Tm_T> people want blood! people want it now!
<Tm_T> eh, I got excited?
<Tm_T> o/
<dad> we could get the Dead Kennedys to write a song about it
<smouche> blood and fire!
<Tm_T> Nakkel: talar du svenska?
<smouche> "kill kill kill kill, kill the gnome...."
<Nakkel> Tm_T: umm... no
<Tm_T> hyv, en minkn
<dad> smouche: lol
<smouche> (I really don't hate gnome!  but I love the dead kennedy's, dad!)
<dad> punk out man!
<Tm_T> Killing Time!
<Nakkel> Tm_T: selv
<smouche> kukubuntu uber alles!
<Tm_T> Nakkel: sori, kuumeessa irtoaa huonoa lpp
<regeya> changed my mind, please no killing gnomes.
<Tm_T> regeya: why not?
<regeya> at least the gnome crowd keeps it down to "eww default kde is ugly"
<Tm_T> smouche: kukubuntu?
<Tm_T> regeya: muahhaha, no mercy!
<smouche> heh, even I know that was finnish, not svenska!  whoa, what have we got here, Linus and the duckpond?
<Tm_T> smouche: xD
<smouche> Tm_T -- kukubuntu, with a stutter, because the original Dead Kennedy's song was "Californina uber alles"
<smouche> trying to keep the rhythm...
<Tm_T> ok then
<smouche> oopps  - California
<smouche> I can't type for shit
<Tm_T> shit you can
<Tm_T> hm, where's Kortor
<smouche> heh, regeya, actually this all started with me complaining that konqi was ugly --
<narg> kortor is gone
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> narg: I see
<Tm_T> smouche: sshhh
<narg> heh, he actually talk much in here? (I know him irl :P)
<regeya> something I can agree with!  konqi is ugly.
<Tm_T> hey!
<smouche> hey yourself!
<Tm_T> ok, gnome-cookbook it is ->
<Tm_T> and some blood!
<smouche> is glass-eye still here?  installing kubuntu?
<smouche> can't wait to see the results, Tm_T
<smouche> :-)
<Tm_T> muahhaha
<Tm_T> btw I'm terrible drawer ;p
<Tm_T> you see better in kindegarden ;p
<regeya> and I make a lousy shelf, but you don't see me making excuses
<smouche> lol, regeya
<smouche> gnome does drawers pretty well, I'll give 'em that...
<smouche> don't get your drawers in a twist, gentlemen
<dad> lol
<smouche> barkeep -- a cold draught for the draftsman, Tm_T!  to lubricate his artistic efforts!
<smouche> I had some lousy drawers, and I kind of liked them, but my girlfriend was such a nit-picker, you see...
<narg> hrm, for mldonkey, whats the addy of the mlcore in debianoids?
<smouche> thoreauputic, how ya doin?
<kakalto> how do I kustomize kdm?
<thoreauputic> hi - OK - an you?
<dad> kakalto: goto kde-look.org
<smouche> good -- did you get broadband yet?  I seem to remember you were using a dial-up, and I was amazed...
<thoreauputic> smouche: still steam-age dialup, yes ;)
<smouche> heh heh; not burning too many iso's, I guess-- or you're very very patient
<thoreauputic> smouche: I'm renting and I'm waiting until I find somewhere permanent: don't want to double my sign-up fees
<thoreauputic> smouche: I'm patient - I'll wait for my Hoary CDs to arrive :)
<smouche> that makes sense, thoreauputic !  
<smouche> thoreauputic, move to Philadelphia, free wireless for everyone, or so I hear... ;-)
<smouche> now there's "brotherly love" !
<Tm_T> wy
<thoreauputic> smouche: well, if you send me the 'plane fare, sure ;-)
<Tm_T> bah, can't do it
<smouche> Tm_T, how's the blood and guts dragon going?
<Tm_T> maybe some other day, now I'm gonna get som fresh air
<Tm_T> once a week you know ;p
<yh>  was there any .iso on ftp? bittorent is blocked, http is slow :(
<smouche> good plan, Tm_T.  There's too much violence in the world anyway... ;-)
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> haa, screen irssi ->
<smouche> irssi?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> wait a second
<_mike> Greetings.  Does anyone here have NIS working with their [k] ubuntu?
<Tm_T> smile, youre on candid camera ;)
<smouche> what's irssi?
<thoreauputic> smouche: tex IRC client
<Xeon3D> smouche,  text irc client
<thoreauputic> *text
<smouche> ahh, thank you
<Tm_T> http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/capture_irssi.png
<Tm_T> best irc client
<smouche> hmm, maybe I'll try it -- 
<smouche> I'm having fun with text only browsers -- lynx was confusing for me, but I love elinks!  very cool
<Tm_T> lynx is fine
<smouche> whoa, I've got irssi installed already -- heh, I had no idea
<ice_1963> linux is the best =)
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> irssi is installed if you have Kubuntu =)
<Tm_T> good package choises
<ice_1963> nop gnome
<Tm_T> yuk gnome
<ice_1963> have you run gnome yet 
<smouche> heh, how come they didn't put it in the menu, irssi?
<Tm_T> I did use it some time, ain't liked it
<Tm_T> smouche: because it's text mode only ;p
<Tm_T> smouche: why use only menu to find progs
<thoreauputic> emacs isn't in the menu either, or vim - both are installed
<smouche> menus are a place to start, for newbies, Tm_T!  actually, I'm using the kde menus less and less now...
<Tm_T> yes...
<Tm_T> Kappfinder is good tool
<Tm_T> keeps menu updated
<ice_1963> how is kde runing
<smouche> I use xfce appfinder sometimes
<smouche> well, I want to eventually learn how to use console based stuff as much as possible, because stuff crashing on me is getting to be a real pain.  
<Tm_T-> heh
<Tm_T-> I started from shell
<smouche> Konqueror and kate are really unstable on my system.  Thank god for rox-filer and gedit.  I like gedit.
<Tm_T-> actually my first installed *nix was netBSD =)
<Tm_T-> I started from the easiest ;p
<smouche> emacs is just too much for me to learn... 
<Tm_T-> heh
<Tm_T-> I don't even care about emacs
<Tm_T-> nano rocks
<smouche> I like nano.  
* Xeon3D ja vem
<Tm_T-> no sep
<dimmak> anybody know of a windows player with similar features of amarok? cuz even if i can't convert everybody to kubuntu... i hope to at least get them using amarok in some form
<Tm_T-> haha
<Tm_T-> dimmak: make windows port by yourself ;p
<smouche> I like kaffeine, but it's hard on my cpu.  
<Lancellor> hello everybodi
<Tm_T-> plah, amarok \o/
<smouche> maybe that's why they call it kaffeine, it keeps the system revved up even when I close it...
<dimmak> ha
<Tm_T-> haha
<Tm_T-> fuckin freezing
<Lancellor> you guys think the kubuntu it is better or the only difference is desktop
<smouche> I like zinf for a media player, organizer
<dimmak> Lancellor: kubuntu vs. ubuntu?
<dimmak> i think that just amounts to personal preferences
<Tm_T> kubuntu vs ubuntu is more KDE vs Gnome
<smouche> all I know is Lancellor, is, for me, kubuntu is a lot easier and more pleasant to work with, as a linux newbie.  I found gnome confusing, but others swear by it.
<Tm_T> smouche: you mean KDE
<Lancellor> yea i'm not against anything i just need a newbie user able to use linux
<dimmak> yeah... same thing kde vs gnome just amounts to personal preferences
<smouche> yes, Tm_T, you're right.
<Tm_T> 'cause kubuntu = ubuntu +kde ;p
<smouche> anyway, (k)ubuntu, either way, is great
<Lancellor> ok so performance and functuonality the same????
<Tm_T> smouche: yep, just like Debian <3
<Tm_T> Lancellor: it depends what desktop you use atc
<dimmak> Lancellor: i just installed ubuntu to play around with... i'll let you know in a few days
<dimmak> Lancellor: are you more productive in gnome or kde?
<Lancellor> to be honest i want to migrate to windows 
<Tm_T> !
<dimmak> migrate from what?
<smouche> ?
<Tm_T> di I understood right?!
<dimmak> just get vmware and have windows in it
<dimmak> that is what i do to feed my guilty pleasure
<Tm_T> he want to start use Windows!?!?
<Lancellor> i'm running ubuntu right know but i have seen pictures of kde and look nicer
<Tm_T> Lancellor: yes, KDE is nicer
<Tm_T> both bloat
<Lancellor> from windows to kde
<Lancellor> linux
<Tm_T> ok
<dimmak> even people that view windows as necessity don't necessarily want it
<smouche> Lancellor, I find it is easier to make kde look really cool, and personalize it as much as you want
<dimmak> ok... logic error
<Lancellor> what about functionality
<Tm_T> Lancellor: easier to use
<Tm_T> imho
<dimmak> it is really easy to get disorganized though
<smouche> though I don't like a lot of the default kde settings, the bouncing cursors etc...
<dimmak> but i prefer it
<Lancellor> cool 
<Lancellor> i been using ubuntu for like a week and i lke it 
<dimmak> gnome can stay sleeker cuz it really makes you work to configure things
<Tm_T> smouche: first thing is to make setting delight your personal lust ;p
<smouche> dimmak, I think you describe it perfectly...
<loren> Ubuntu kicksass
<Tm_T> K!
<Lancellor> even if is kain of difficult set up stuff 
<Lancellor> you know like printers and stuff
<smouche> to be honest, I detested kde till the latest version; it was fantastic for kubuntu to come out with the newest kde right from the start
<smouche> I'm kind of depressed that I can't get konqueror to behave, too many crashes, other than that, I love kubuntu.
<Lancellor> thanks i'm going to give it a try  i'm going to install kubuntu on different hard drive on that way i don't mess up all my progress
<smouche> yeah, Tm_T, tweaking settings becomes addictive!
<Lancellor> this is the first time i use linux
<Tm_T> heh
<dimmak> tweaking becomes like second nature
<smouche> Lancellor, ubuntu/kubuntu is definitely a great distro for newbies -- and not only newbies.
<dimmak> there is no reason for a distro to be difficult
<Tm_T> Lancellor: go to library and lend "Linux for dummies"
<Tm_T> It's fun to read
<Lancellor> i will doit 
<Tm_T> It's good start for s-hell ;p
<dimmak> i have played with many distros just to see what one i can setup the fastest customized to my needs
<Lancellor> not against windows either just like linux way to think
<dimmak> i barely messed with gentoo
<Tm_T> haha
<dimmak> knoppix and kubuntu is all i need
<Tm_T> hm, Debian for server
<Tm_T> FC3 is allright
<Tm_T> but not the best
<Lancellor> i tried fedora core 3
<loren> gah
<dimmak> and having fast internet makes it easy to get a cd-sized distro and apt-get any additional apps you want
<loren> i hate the fedora series
<Lancellor> coul not set up my sound
<dimmak> i feel for the people on dialup out there
<dimmak> blah
<smouche> sound is always a pain.  
<_kkathman> howdy smouche :)
<dimmak> i wouldn't mind fedora if it didn't start broke
<smouche> hi _kkathman!
<_kkathman> oops just noticed my ghost there :)
<dimmak> but at least i got a crash course in configuring all sorts of update programs like yum, synaptic, and apt-get
<Tm_T> muah
<kkathman> thats better
<smouche> (k)ubuntu did very well with almost all my sound cards; only problem was an external usb soundblaster that wouldn't work-- couldn't find a driver
<Lancellor> what do you guys know about solaris
<kkathman> yep, I cant get amarOK to stream a CD directly, but as I understand it, thats not what it was designed for
<dimmak> the box i am testing ubuntu on is missing the network driver, at first i thought it might only be ubuntu... but it did the same thing when i thought to just install kubuntu on it too.
<kkathman> Kaffeine works great tho
<Tm_T> yrrrh
<smouche> Lancellor, all I know is Solaris is an awesome book by Stanislaw Lem!  and a great movie by Tarkowski!  ;-)
<Tm_T> why here's no channel ops
<Tm_T> Lancellor: solaris is ok
<dimmak> and it rhymes with polaris... and i like recreational vehicles as much as the next guy
<Lancellor> i was reading on a linux magazine about it souns interesting what this people want to do
<Tm_T> Lancellor: I might test it someday
<smouche> kktathman, I like kaffeine a lot, but for some reason, when I close it, it keeps my cpu locked up at full speed, (amd64)...
<kkathman> smouche, there is a FAQ on that on the Kaffiene site I think
<kkathman> it does that on my machine too, and im running an AMD Semperon 2500+
<Tm_T> Lancellor: I think Solaris is for server only, no need for that kinda unix to desktop use
<smouche> thanks, kkathman -- yeah, and I think I saw a bug report somewhere on the kubuntu site too...
<kkathman> I have to go in and kill the process
<Lancellor> ok 
<Lancellor> i did not know 
<Lancellor> i just read about it
<Tm_T> Lancellor: because it IS UNIX
<Tm_T> afaik
<kkathman> I gots to find a really good resource on configuring samba I think
<Tm_T> and yes, there is differences between linux, *BSD and UNIX
<kkathman> Tm_T: yeah like the are 3 different operating systems loosely based on a similar concept :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: very loosely
<kkathman> but they do share similar core commands
<Tm_T> yes
<kkathman> I mean an rm in each one still removes a file, cp is a copy, cd etc
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> my friend have solaris in his laptop =)
<Tm_T> doesn't have X at all =)
<Lancellor> i just burn my image of kubuntu i'm goig to try of install it
<kkathman> And, there are significant differences between AIX, Solaris, AIX and HP-UX, and berkley Unix...blah blah
<Tm_T> you do that
<Lancellor> thnaks guys for sure i will se ya later with my stupid questions
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> Lancellor: thanks yer warning
<kkathman> good look Lancellor 
<Lancellor> just be have some patience
<Tm_T> ok, it's the time of the day
<kkathman> Tm_T: happy hour?
<Tm_T> you know what I mean?
<Tm_T> no no no
<kkathman> its always happy hour somewhere in the world :)
<smouche> kkathman -- this looks like a  fairly exhaustive (and exhausting) guide to Samba:  http://de.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/
<Tm_T> it's 0842 and there's gotta be some...
<kkathman> hey...great smouche thanks for that :)
<Tm_T> Dirty Mac !!!
<Tm_T> Dirty Mac - Yer Blues
<Tm_T> prkl
<smouche> kkathman, I don't need Samba anymore, because my Windows box crashed and burned this morning!  hard drive failure with about a 120 gigs of data gone!!  aaaaaaaaaarghhghgh!
<Tm_T> I bet my neighbours kill me but gotta play that loud =)
<smouche> "windows share" -- share the pain!
<Tm_T> hahaha
<kkathman> smouche, I got a frantic call from a client today...her computer died too
<Bicchi> i just finished installing kubuntu for the first time. now i need to know how to install firefox. 100% newby
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> Bicchi: open Konsole
<Tm_T> ...
<kkathman> so I gotta make a trip tomorrow, buy some parts, put a new computer together, and hope that I can rescue the data from her other machine
<Tm_T> hah
<smouche> Bicchi, sudo apt-get install firefox , then enter password, I think -- 
<kkathman> it was one of those god-forsaken e-Machines!!!  They ought to arrest people that sell that box
<Tm_T> smouche: no no, its mozilla-firefox
<kkathman> yep Tm_T is right
<smouche> right!  sorry! thanks Tm_T, my bad
<Tm_T> np
<Bicchi> thanks
<kkathman> I still prefer Opera to Firefox on my box...its faster....at least for me it is
<Bicchi> do i need to download anything else before that.
<Tm_T> Bicchi: we're gonna make 1337 h4x0r from you =)
<Tm_T> Bicchi: no?
<smouche> I like Opera better too, but for some reason the fonts look horrrrrible on my system... can't figure out why everything in opera looks cruddier on linux...
<Tm_T> kkathman: hmm, firefox have bad habit to be heavy in some boxes :/
<kkathman> smouche, they look worse on mine too, at least worse than Windoze
<Tm_T> I'm lucky, I have lightweight FF \o/
<kkathman> Tm_T: I think so too
<Tm_T> in my all boxes =)
<kkathman> Tm_T: even the base install seems heavy
<Tm_T> haha
<kkathman> Konqeror blazes on my system tho
<Tm_T> ok, it's gecko then
<smouche> I love Konqueror, when it doesn't crash.  Damn, I think maybe it's my fault for being too lazy to look for a better driver for my video card...
<kkathman> Tm_T: I assume when you say its lightweight, you didnt use any plugins
<kkathman> smouche Konq has some buggies, some sites come up 1/2 way and hang occasionally
<Tm_T> kkathman: I do use couple plufins
<Tm_T> uh
<kkathman> Tm_T: I did the mod to turn off the Ipv6 thing too
<Bicchi> hey the installation did not install. the gcc or g++ ?
<Tm_T> kkathman: no needed to
<kkathman> Bicchi, not standardly
<Tm_T> Bicchi: have bot
<Tm_T> h
<Tm_T> fuck!
<kkathman> LOL
<Tm_T> remember breatch slowly...
<Tm_T> -c
<Tm_T> typoxiit
* kkathman sprays Tm_T 's hands cuz they are going so fast
<Bicchi> take your time typing go easy on the cafeine.
<Tm_T> hahaha
<smouche> I thought that was just geek language -- you mean it's typos???
<kkathman> lol
<smouche> I am so disillusioned! 
<Tm_T> smouche: typo and xiit ;p
<Tm_T> "that much typos?! you gotta xiit!"
<kkathman> I installed superkaramba today...I like some of the eye candy, but I guess I was expecting more
<Tm_T> kkathman: too heavy to me, I hate karamba
<Tm_T> torsmo <3
<kkathman> Tm_T: its not all that heavy on my system at all...like 4 mb
<smouche> I don't have enough memory for that stuff, but it's fun
<Tm_T> kkathman: thats too much for me =)
<kkathman> Tm_T: gotcha
<Tm_T> kkathman: I even gonna start to use fluxbox because it's much lighter
<kkathman> fluxbox?
<Tm_T> yes
<smouche> The universe is just one big typo and we're lucky God is too proud to use spell-check.
<kkathman> whats that?
<kkathman> Amen smouche :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: you dont know?!
<kkathman> nope
<kkathman> heard it a few time Tm_T 
<Tm_T> http://www.fluxbox.org/
<Tm_T> http://www.fluxbox.org/zoom.php?shots-dev/majes_fluxbox.jpg
<Tm_T> and that for easy
<kkathman> ahh ok another desktop manager
<Tm_T> IF you know what yo do =)
<kkathman> if you are struggling for memory, you could try xfce also...its pretty nice
<Tm_T> kkathman: I got only 1G ;p
<Tm_T> gotta buy more
<kkathman> 1G??? of memory?
<Tm_T> yes
<kkathman> lol I have only 512 MB
<Tm_T> hah
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> whats a freakin 4mb for you then??? lol
<Tm_T> my second workstation have that
<smouche> 512 is what I have on my new laptop, and it ain't enough.
<Tm_T> =)
<smouche> well , it would be, if I were sensible!
<kkathman> geez I ran linux and xfce on an old HP pavillion with only 96mb of memory
<smouche> xfce is wonderful
<Tm_T> kkathman: bacause Desktop should use ONLY 100MB 
<kkathman> 1G is hella big for Linux :)
<Tm_T> but KDE use much more :/
<Tm_T> kkathman: not
<Tm_T> watta..
<kkathman> well right now I am running Kubuntu, Konqueror (w 3 tabs), Superkaramba, konversation, 2 Karamba apps, and Gaim, and im using only 446 mb
<Tm_T> too much
<Tm_T> way too much
<kkathman> running too much?
<Tm_T> using
<kkathman> the response is great!
<Tm_T> =)
<smouche> kkathman, I want you to run kaffeine now, with full screen visualization, and 45 instances of kate.
<smouche> then report back
<kkathman> im sure I got some processes I could kill though...but I dont know enough to kill them yet
<kkathman> 45 instances of kate??? WHY??
<smouche> kill 'em all, let konqi sort em out...
<smouche> just for fun
<kkathman> course...I also have a Winbox sitting next to me with 250GB and a a 2GB of memory that I can run anything on 
<smouche> shit, kate krashes on me freak-uently
<Tm_T> 3x Konsole, FF(over ten tabs), TB, Gaim, Gimp and  220MB used 
<kkathman> whats the secret Tm_T  ??
<kkathman> please share :)
<smouche> Gimp just killed my other laptop
<Tm_T> haha
<kkathman> is the junk processes Ive got?
<Tm_T> maybe
<Tm_T> I have now something fishy going on, just doubled ram usage =)
<Tm_T> lets see top
<Tm_T> "open konsole and say top"
<Tm_T> ;p
<kkathman> me?
<Tm_T> yes
<smouche> top!  cool, I didn't know about that command -- nifty
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> what do you wanna know?
<kkathman> dont you get the same thing by ctrl-esc in kde?
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> no candy! ;p
<Tm_T> learn to use konsole =)
<kkathman> oh I know
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> so what is it that I should look for :)
<Tm_T> just look what its telling to ya
<smouche> jeez, I'm using 502 MB  -- with just x-chat, firefox, RealPlayer, Synaptic and streamtuner (not playing) running, and a couple of Konsoles...
<kkathman> this is my first time to see it 
<kkathman> it keeps moving
<kkathman> lol
<Tm_T> smouche: vhy x-chat oh why oh why!
<Tm_T> kkathman: ofcourse
<Tm_T> kkathman: realtime you know
<kkathman> 6% of my memory is Xorg, predictably
<brazmetal> Amule x Xmule
<brazmetal> which is better?
<smouche> because I'm too stupid to use Irssi, Tm_T!
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> 09:06 Irssi uptime: 55d 11h 22m 14s
<Tm_T> not enough yet
<kkathman> trying to see which of those columns is MB :)
<smouche> 55 days???
<Tm_T> lets see what another irssi says...
<Tm_T> smouche: yep
<kkathman> RES?
<Tm_T> smouche: that short beacuse of hardware upgrade
<smouche> rofl
<Tm_T> smouche: almost continuous Irssi from last solstice ;p
<Bicchi> in the mnt folder i do not see windows mounted?
<Tm_T> Bicchi: should it?
<Bicchi> Tm_T: if i need to access it. How can i do so?
<smouche> wow; damn, I reboot all the time.
<smouche> I'm really not in a linux mindset yet... hah hahah hah
<Tm_T> Bicchi: hmm, is it ntfs ?
<kkathman> Tm_T: Weird...I quit superkarumba, and I thought I'd get that memory resource back in the total but didnt
<Bicchi> Tm_T: yes
<Tm_T> Bicchi: ok, then it's gonna be rad only
<Tm_T> read only
<Tm_T> Bicchi: hmm, what /mount says?
<Bicchi> nothing there
<Tm_T> o sorry, only mount
<Tm_T> wtf am I sleeping or what =)
<Tm_T> not thinking at all
<Tm_T> Bicchi: what "mount" says
<Tm_T> in Konsole
<Tm_T> give me root line
<Tm_T> or ntfs line if there's any
<smouche> Tm_T, how do I find out which process is which PID?
<kkathman> wow Im amazed how big konversation is mem wize
<Tm_T> smouche: hmm, why need to know?
<Bicchi> Tm_T: there is no root line or ntfs
<Tm_T> kkathman: that's why I run irssi in another computer =)
<Tm_T> Bicchi: / line?
<Bicchi> Tm_T: /dev/sda2 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<kkathman> Tm_T: irssi?
<smouche> well, I mean "top" is telling me the PIDs, but do I need the -- oops
<kkathman> ah the irc client?
<Tm_T> yes
<smouche> never mind, Ctl-esc gives me what I want to see...
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> Bicchi: ok, so windows partition should be sda1 ?
<Bicchi> i guess
<smouche> but it would be nice if "top" would give the name of the processess too ... is there anothe console command for that?
<Tm_T> Bicchi: ok then, make dir for that partition, lets say /mnt/ntfs
<kkathman> smouche: it should be out to the far right
<Tm_T> Bicchi: just "mkdir /mnt/ntfs"
<Bicchi> Tm_T: i get permission denied. do i need sudo?
<Tm_T> Bicchi: then yes
<Bicchi> k
<Tm_T> ...kyll?
<smouche> hah hah, kkathman!  you're right!  I'm an idiot!
<kkathman> lol..not an idiot :)
<smouche> weird, I never would have seen that if you hadn't told me -- the window was the wrong size...
<Tm_T> Bicchi: OR you can chance writing rights of /mnt
<Tm_T> smouche: haha
<kkathman> smouche:  how do you think I know what to tell you :)   Been there, done that got the t-shirt
<Tm_T> uh, so this is not hte place where I'm gonna ask any help, I see
<kkathman> sure go ahead and ask
<Bicchi> Tm_T: so what do i do after mkdir
<Tm_T> Bicchi: use mount
<kkathman> now, we cant guarantee we have an answer :)
<Bicchi> teach me
<Tm_T> Bicchi: wan't to learn it by myself or wan't the right answer right away?
<Bicchi> learn it
<Tm_T> yoursef ofcourse
<Tm_T> then use man mount ;p
<smouche> rofl, kkathman
<Tm_T> man <command> is really useful
<kkathman> Tm_T: we are fortunate that you have knowledge that we can receive, thats what is great about being in the channel...you learn things as you go from other  people's questions :)
<smouche> my favorite man page is man man.  
<Tm_T> kkathman: I afraid so =)
<Tm_T> smouche: mine would be man woman but there's none :/
<kkathman> I know someone helped you at one time...people have helped me, so I reciprocate where I can :)
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> I'm n00b myself
<Tm_T> just bagan using linux
<smouche> I know, it sucks.  there should at least be an "info woman" or something
<kkathman> but part of the fun of Linux...is learning it
<Tm_T> about 1year
<Tm_T> smouche: you tell me!
<kkathman> I didnt learn what I did about Windows in a few weeks either :)
<kkathman> why it took me like 20 years to know that it really suxors
<Tm_T> kkathman: window sucks, there is nothing you can tweak ;p
<smouche> hmm, is chatzilla any good?
<Tm_T> smouche: it is ok
<Tm_T> not as good as IRSSI but good ;p
<kkathman> Tm_T: well you can tweak a little, but not much, and what you can, you can get in trouble
<smouche> exactly, kkathman.  
<Tm_T> kkathman: yes, and it still sucks =)
<kkathman> Tm_T: know what I like most about Linux?
<Tm_T> flexibility?
<kkathman> IT DOESNT HAVE A F&*&ing registry!!!
<smouche> the penguin?
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> kkathman: editin' regisrty was biggest fun =)
<smouche> yep, that's it in a nutshell.  goddamn registry.
<kkathman> yeah but its the biggest source of bloat in windows
<Tm_T> uuh, funky!
<Tm_T> this is for ye all: Deep Purple - You Can't Do It Right 
<kakalto> how do I set up uim for kde?
<Tm_T> uim?
<kkathman> hey kakalto :)
<kakalto> kkathman, hey :D
<Tm_T> fuckin' headache
<smouche> speaking of windows; I gotta see if my hard drives have cooled off in my windows box, and if I can rescue anything; oh the pain...
<Tm_T> can't think!
<smouche> good night folks, or good morning, or whatever...
<kkathman> smouche, good luck
<kkathman> cya :)
<smouche> thanks
<kakalto> kkathman. I unnofficially now have kubuntu
<kkathman> excellent!
<kakalto> I'm actually liking kde now
<kakalto> I set it up how my xfce was :P
<Tm_T> heh
<kkathman> I liked xfce alot....was very good for my other, low memory machine
<kakalto> yeh
<Tm_T> I officially have Kubuntu, FC3, Debian Sarge, W2k, wfw3.11+DOS6.22 and one pc without OS
<kkathman> wow wfw!!
<dimmak> rocking the 3.11...where is commodore 64?
<Tm_T> hm, no need to
<kkathman> I just retired a ms win98se machine
<Tm_T> I do have somewhere MTX!
<Tm_T> and I do have dos2.4 somwhere in floppy =)
<kkathman> rofl...you are a packrat dude
<Tm_T> not
<kkathman> anyone that has wfw and dos 2.4  is a packrat :)
<Tm_T> plah
<Tm_T> you know nothing avout that =)
<kkathman> oh yeah I do
<dimmak> i think digital packratting is ok... it is the piles of newspapers and those homes on the learning channel to get afraid off
<dimmak> of
<kkathman> Tm_T: I put my first computer together in 1975
<Tm_T> heh
<dimmak> Tm_T: what is your definition of a driver?
<kkathman> literall with boards, components a soldering iron, etc
<Tm_T> kkathman: I started to use computers somwhere around 1989
<dimmak> oops i mean kkathman
<Tm_T> when I was 6(?)
<dimmak> i am not paying attention
<Tm_T> dimmak: no need to ;p
<kkathman> Tm_T: I had an Apple ] [+  with a serial number less than 300
<kkathman> that was like 5 years later or something :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: had!!?
<kkathman> yeah had
<kakalto> do ya think my printer will plug & play?
<Tm_T> that's it, I'm gonna kill you!
<Tm_T> =)
<kkathman> gosh I put an old CP/M card in it at one time :)
<Tm_T> kakalto: what? P&P?
<kakalto> I mean, relatively easily
<kkathman> what I mean, is had...is that it doesnt run anymore
<dimmak> plug and pray on linux
<kkathman> no monitor
<kakalto> dimmak: I heard it was that way on earlier windows.
<kkathman> remember, it had a special monitor back then
<dimmak> it is difficult to drag vendors into supporting their hardware on linux
<kkathman> yep it is
<dimmak> slowly its potential is being realized by the cunts
<dimmak> sorry i couldn't think of a softer word
<kkathman> even worse is popular, commerical software wont go there either
<Tm_T> kkathman: uhh, c-cassette as mass storage, what an great idea =)
<kkathman> Try talking to Macromedia to get Dreamweaver or Flash on Linux...not gonna happen :(
<kkathman> Tm_T: LOL...true that I put that module together too
<dimmak> well anybody that understands how to use linux can probably easily pirate any software
<kkathman> the first thing I put together was a 4mb memory machine called a SWTP
<Tm_T> I wish I can go back and live those moments again when you first time hear that squee<ing melody of ascii graphics =)
<dimmak> so we are probably hard to trust
<kkathman> cassete loaded programs, and I put together an infamous Heathkit monitor
<Tm_T> uh
<_mike> Anyone having issues with nvidia drivers in Kubunut?
<Tm_T> _mike: working fine
<kakalto> _mike: yup
<kkathman> kubunut - I like that :)
<Tm_T> yuh
<kakalto> _mike: X won't start if I use nvidia
<kakalto> neither will it work if I have nvidia-glx
<_mike> My glxgears is still using mesa GL libs.  I've done nvidia-glx-config enable
<kakalto> I have to use nv
<dimmak> what kind of display do you have?
<_mike> And /etc/init.d/nvidia-glx is set to start on boot.
<_mike> dimmak: Are you asking me or kakalto?
<Tm_T> kakalto: you use too new kernel?
<kakalto> Tm_T: I use default, 2.6.10.5 is it?
<dimmak> either, neither... doesn't matter
<_mike> kakalto: Did you add nvidia to /etc/modules?
<_mike> Am i supposed to do something else to make the system use the NVidia GL libs instead of the mesa libs?
<kakalto> _mike: yes
<kakalto> to the first question, not the second
<_mike> kakalto: Sorry, I don't know how advanced you are :)
<kakalto> _mike: it's alright
<Tm_T> kakalto: yes, with that kernel my nvidia works just fine
<Tm_T> no problems at all =)
<kakalto> perhaps it was the glx thing
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> hmm, why I have 4 irc clients running
<Tm_T> and everyone running in different box =)
<kakalto> hehe
<Tm_T> hah
<Tm_T> wtf "Remote closed the connection"
<Tm_T> sob
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> I'm cruel sometimes
<Tm_T> maybe it's beacuse I have 8 big brothers
<kkathman> hi kay :)
<Tm_T> sakemanni
<kay> hello everybody
<Tm_T> German?
<kay> Riddell: Congrats on the release
<Tm_T> www
<Tm_T> Killall *
<kay> Bored Tm_T ?
<Tm_T> something like that
<Tm_T> kay: no sleep last night
<kay> Ah
<kkathman> well Im off to bed... Tm_T nice to get to know you...appreciate your help and knowledge :)
<kay> good sleep kkathman 
<kkathman> thanx kay :)
<Tm_T> ...
<Tm_T> my konwledge?
<Tm_T> oh typoxiit
<Tm_T> ok, lets do some killall ] ;=
<kay> ah, beaver is not yet branched
<Beineri> kakalto: already running kubuntu-desktop now?
<kakalto> yup
<kakalto> :D
<kakalto> quite good actually
<kakalto> aside from a few issues
<Witigonen> Hey all, I have a couple of questions... I'm really excited about putting Kubuntu onto my laptop, but there are a few particulars about it.  First off, I was wondering if the installer can non-destructively resize NTFS partitions?
<Witigonen> And then, my CD drive is all messed up, so I have to install via a USB external cd drive... the Kubuntu live CD boots, but the Ubuntu one does not, so I'm assuming that there's not going to be a problem, but..
<Tm_T> hm
<Witigonen> Is Kubuntu's installer close enough to Ubuntu that I can assume that they both have it?  Since I know Ubuntu can resize them harmlessly. 
<Tm_T> they are exactly the same
<Tm_T> only difference is desktop =)
<Tm_T> and related proggrams
<Witigonen> Let's hope the CD will work :)
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> oh please don't use Konversation, it's just one big bloat
<Beineri> Tm_T: compared to X-Chat? :-O
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> compared to irssi ;)
<Tm_T> you don't need to run irssi in your own box
<Beineri> Tm_T: If you want to see real bloat, try kvirc :-)
<Tm_T> I know
<Tm_T> I don't need graphics to irc
* benJIman is using kopete
<Tm_T> yuk
<benJIman> hehe
<Tm_T> kids...
<Tm_T> ;p
<Tm_T> beware, you all gonna hear way too many times about irssi =)
<benJIman> I do use irssi quite often, and like it, I just have kopete running anyway on my home machine
<Tm_T> benJIman: why not use same irssi where ever you are
<Tm_T> ssh ;)
<benJIman> Tm_T: kopete is nice
<Tm_T> plah
<Tm_T> it's not the same
<benJIman> Tm_T: if you like console clients tmsnc is nice for msn
<Tm_T> benJIman: you can have msn to irssi ;p
<benJIman> ah
<Tm_T> so all you need is irssi :o
<Tm_T> and the trick is program called bitlbee
<Tm_T> uhm, why oh why
<underlord> im looking to hybernate my kubuntu hoary installation, is this possible, if so how?
<Tm_T> uhm, hybernate?
<underlord> hibernate i mean
<Tm_T> =)
* Witigonen uses Opera :)
<Witigonen> It's working, by the way.  They must have updated their installer  Awesome!
<benJIman> does kubuntu have any administration tools a la yast?
<underlord> Tm_T: sooo... how can i do it?
<benJIman> underlord: try echo 1 > /proc/acpi/sleep
<underlord> needs root?
<benJIman> yeah I think
<Tm_T> hmm
<underlord> that suspended
<Tm_T> hm
<benJIman> different numbers are different states of suspension
<underlord> i want suspension to disk, so power isnt neccisary
<Tm_T> oh now I got what you are up to
<benJIman> depends what number that is, suspension to disc is rather dodgy though I think
<underlord> oh?
<benJIman> In my experience it doesn't come back
<benJIman> but depends on the hardware I guess
<Tm_T> oh why oh why
<Tm_T> there's no new updates for a whloe DAY!
<Tm_T> whole
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> typo master, no need to xiit
<benJIman> underlord: apparently echo 3  does suspend to ram and echo 4 does suspend to disc
<Tm_T> yuk, suspend sucks
<benJIman> i guess it would be useful for a laptop
<Tm_T> my 486sx laptop sometimes hangup dos if it is too long in suspend
<Tm_T> no, Im not gonna install linux on that
<ice_1963> 486 is to old =)
<Tm_T> not
<Tm_T> works fine
<Tm_T> you can irc and write, who need else? ;p
<Witigonen> Yeah...hibernating/suspending I feel is a really important thing to work towards with Linux. 
<Tm_T> hmm, maybe I boot ->
<ice_1963> i'm triying kde 4.3 right now first time
<benJIman> 3.4
<ice_1963> 3.4 lol
<KK|Dinner> what's the default video player?
<kakalto> anyone?
<Tm_T> kakalto: uhm, default?
<Tm_T> why it should be default
<Tm_T> btw nicely booted =)
<Tm_T> \o/
<Tm_T> youre not gonna believe this
<ice_1963> =)
<Tm_T> wait, I got a picture
<ixion> Hi ! :) How I update my kubuntu Development branch to Kubuntu 5.04 ?
<Tm_T> ...
<Tm_T> ixion: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<ixion> thanks :)
<Tm_T> I mean normal update procedure
<Tm_T> yo really should do that every day
<Tm_T> +u
<ixion> ok :)
<Beineri> Tm_T: better apt-get dist-upgrade
<ice_1963> 
<Tm_T> Beineri: no need to if you do update every day
<Tm_T> like me
<Tm_T> no, ten times a day
<Tm_T> http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/capture__1.png
<Tm_T> just look upper right corner, RAM usage !
<Beineri> Tm_T: updating (ten times) every day will not resolve new dependencies, or?
<Tm_T> Beineri: hm, new depencies?
<Tm_T> at least it went ok to me =)
<Beineri> Tm_T: yes, usually happens during development...
<Tm_T> yes, sometimes
<Tm_T> not too bad habit to make dist-upgrade
<Tm_T> more secure =)
<ixion> re :)
<ixion> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Tm_T> but wtf 114M RAM used?!?!?
<ixion> I have this error message
<ixion> when I try update
<Tm_T> ixion: use sudo
<Tm_T> or root
<ixion> yes I use sudo !!!!
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> then got some root ;p
<Beineri> don't run more than one package manager at the same time? :-)
<ixion> lol
<Tm_T> ah
<ixion> :(
<Tm_T> that might do that too, but normally it says if so
<Beineri> :)
<Tm_T> I use only apt ;p
<Tm_T> ok, mostly!
<Tm_T> hmm, ok, this is sweet
<ixion> :(
<ice_1963> lol
<Tm_T> I do whatever I usually do and less than 150M RAM used =)
<ixion> I can't use su !! He wants a pass but I never specify a pass for root... just a pass for user
<Beineri> Tm_T: think loudly ;-)
<Tm_T> Beineri: yes I do, bad habit
<Beineri> ixion: use the user password
<Tm_T> Beineri: think me as retarted
<ixion> the user password don't work with su
<ixion> :(
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> sudo
<Beineri> use sudo :-)
<Beineri> sudo -s 
<kakalto> how do I watch dvd's?
<kakalto> what package do I need?
<Tm_T> ka mplayer ;p
<kakalto> mplayer doesn't decode
<Tm_T> uh
<Tm_T> what?
<Tm_T> I watch my dvd:s in mplayer
<Tm_T> in my wild youth
<kakalto> mine won't decode
<ixion> ok I did : sudo passwd and then I enter a password and all is right but apt-get tell me there are no updates :(
<kakalto> Tm_T, do you use hoary?
<kakalto> did you upgrade to hoary?
<Tm_T> ....
<Tm_T> you mean ixion?
<Tm_T> ixion: check your repos
<Witigonen> Grf.
<Witigonen> My mouse isn't working on a fresh boot.
<Tm_T> heh
<ixion> Tm_T: query !
<Witigonen> Though it worked on the livecd.
<Tm_T> Witigonen: laptop?
<Tm_T> ixion: roger that
<Witigonen> Tm_T: Acer Aspire 1660.
<Tm_T> Witigonen: so it's laptop? theres on/off switch for that touchpad?
<Witigonen> My cordless external works, so that's good, but... :D
<ixion> what Tm_T ?
<Witigonen> Tm_T: I've never seen an on/off switch for the touchpad..
<Tm_T> Witigonen: I have
<Witigonen> Tm_T: Unless you're talking about in Ubuntu's config?
<Tm_T> nope
<Witigonen> Are you talking hardware or software?
<Tm_T> hardware
<jefis> I have too sound cards, and via, and cmi, primary is via, how to change to cmi????????
<jefis> :)
<Witigonen> Where would I find this?
<_guMuTpoB> whats the requirements for kubuntu 5.04 install iso in regards of hdd space ? Whats the minimum size of partition for it to be installed ?
<buz> i'd say under 5GB doesnt make much sense
<Tm_T> Witigonen: I used to find it just above the touchpad
<buz> but the real amount it needs is probably below that
<_guMuTpoB> somewhere i read 1.8g but on a 2.3 it fails 
<Beineri> The default packages use something in the 1.x GB range iirc
<Witigonen> Tm_T: I have looked all over this laptop and cannot find any sort of switch for the builtin touchpad. 
<Tm_T> Witigonen: ok, that usually helps such a thing
<Tm_T> Witigonen: your touchpad is in sleep :p
<Witigonen> Well, how do I fix it?
<Tm_T> dunno
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> use only bash!
<Tm_T> ;p
<Witigonen> Mm, not for my laptop... for other machines, sure, not my laptop.
<ice_1963> how do i get cdrdao for k3b ????
<Tm_T> ice_1963: apt
<ice_1963> apt-get 
<Tm_T> yes
<ice_1963> ok
<Tm_T> apt-cache search helps if you don't know right package
<buz> or kynaptic, synaptic, kpackage if you like guis
<Tm_T> plah
<buz> i'd go with synaptic but its not installed by default
<Tm_T> just confuse more
<ice_1963> i'm going to do a apt-cache search for it
<_guMuTpoB> ok, I also tried installing base packages (server install) and then sudo apt-get install kde-desktop as mentioned in an article, but it failed, but could not start X ? 
<Tm_T> hm
<Beineri> kde-desktop?
<_guMuTpoB> kubuntu sorry :)
<Beineri> how did it fail?
<_guMuTpoB> any ideas what could have gone wrong ?
<Tm_T> many things might go wrong
<_guMuTpoB> x fails complaining about some authorisation error ?
<Tm_T> muah
<Tm_T> try init X as root
<_guMuTpoB> I will, thx
<Tm_T> np
<Tm_T> oh, why people close their clients? :p
<buz> weirdest thing in a long time http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/research/recording_head/pr/PerpendicularAnimation.html
<buz> but hey, more power to them, i'm waiting for the first 1TB drive ;-)
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> hey, who's in IRCNet ?
<Beineri> Tm_T: there is life outside IRC, maybe?
<ice_1963> how can i get flashplayer
<ice_1963> =)
<buz> for what? firefox? konqueror?
<hasanudin> any body helo me
<Beineri> ice_1963: http://ubuntuguide.org/#flash-mozilla
<Tm_T> Beineri: nh
<Beineri> Tm_T: ?
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> sorry, I irc in 15 finnish channel and in this one
<Tm_T> so I might say something in finnish ;p
<buz> how well is support for nforce4 boards in kubuntu?
<ataxic> i'm on ircnet
<kakalto> how can I make a program start on login, in kde?
<Tm_T> ataxic: uh, you are from where?
<ataxic> UK
<Tm_T> kakalto: kde prog or else?
<kakalto> else
<Tm_T> kakalto: check KDE help
<kakalto> .kde/autostart?
<Tm_T> jep
<Tm_T> just make link in there
<Tm_T> or script
<Tm_T> ataxic: hm, what irc server you use?
<ataxic> irc.kolumbus.fi
<Tm_T> ataxic: !
<Tm_T> wtf from uk?
<Tm_T> you don't have local?
<ataxic> my friend lend me a bnc
<Tm_T> uh
<ataxic> local is ircnet.demon.co.uk
<Tm_T> ataxic: I use kolumbus in my local clients :p
<ataxic> i used to have an ISP which disconnected me every 2 hours
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> nice
<ataxic> not really
<ataxic> :P
<Tm_T> ok then
<kakalto> how do I make konversation automatically have a smaller area for the names list?
<Tm_T> ataxic: you have finnish friends?
<ataxic> it was 24/7 access  so they disconnect ppl to get ports available again for other ppl
<Tm_T> kakalto: use irssi ;p
<ataxic> uh 2 yeh :P
<kakalto> and you guys are meant to be kde people, gosh.
<ataxic> maybe 3
<Tm_T> ataxic: I just made #kubuntu.fi @ ircnet, welcome ;)
<Tm_T> kakalto: yes!
<Tm_T> kakalto: irssi is great in KDE ;p
<kakalto> irssi is irritating :(
<kakalto> it's good
<kakalto> when I'm without GUI
<kakalto> otherwise, I think I'll stick to xchat
<buz> konversation is ok
<Tm_T> plah, bloat
<Tm_T> an local
<Tm_T> +d
<ataxic> just customize your irssi and save the settings for life :)
<buz> is the airport in the ibooks supported by ppc kubuntu???
<Tm_T> kakalto: what you're jumping to? ;)
<Tm_T> ataxic: kustomize all your irssi ;)
<kakalto> >_>
<Tm_T> hmm, one of my irssi gonna go down in any moment
<Tm_T> bye bye irssi uptime
<spiral> hi
<Tm_T> 12:00 Irssi uptime: 55d 14h 15m 52s
<Tm_T> plah
<Tm_T> hc rautaa kehiin!
<ataxic> Irssi uptime: 31d 15h 3m 33s
<ataxic> thats also the uptime of the box i think
<Tm_T> ok
<ataxic> ah no thats 41 days
<Tm_T> =)
<ataxic> i closed it by accident the other day
<Tm_T> ataxic: where's that box ?
<ataxic> undermy desk :P
<ataxic> under my desk :P
<Tm_T> ok
<ataxic> i local ssh to that one and reattach the screen session
<Tm_T> yes
<ataxic> this box has like windows  netbsd qnx and linux on it
<Tm_T> normal porcedure
<Tm_T> wtf
<Tm_T> I might need some sleep =)
<Tm_T> ataxic: and where's your ircnet irssi?
<ataxic> so i can resume irc session from anywhere without missing anything
<Tm_T> ataxic: I got 3 irssi in screen
<Tm_T> =)
<ataxic> irssi is on my local freebsd box
<Tm_T> hm
<ataxic> thats the box under my desk
<Rattboi> says on kubuntu 5.04 release that you can upgrade ubuntu to kubuntu
<Rattboi> is it as easy as apt-getting kdebase?
<Rattboi> or is there some more than that?
<thoreauputic> kubuntu-desktop
<Tm_T> ataxic [~ataxic@a80-186-62-66.elisa-laajakaista.fi ?
<Rattboi> just that package will take care of everything?
<Tm_T> Rattboi: yes
<ataxic> Tm_T: yep
<thoreauputic> afaik
<Rattboi> cool
<Rattboi> I'll be doing that tomorrow then, probably
<Tm_T> ataxic: hmm, 80-186 should be in.... somewhere in helsinki ?
<ataxic> i dont where in finland he lives
<ataxic> all i know is that the winters are cold as hell :P
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> muahhaha
<Tm_T> there never cold as hell
<ataxic> it is cold in scandanavia compared to our temperatures
<Tm_T> if there's not like -30'c you don't even need much clothes
<ataxic> minus 30 or smt stupid like that
<Tm_T> heh
<ataxic> our max is minus 10  but we rarely get to that
<Tm_T> we used to play hockey in that kind of weather =)
<Tm_T> I mean in -30 =)
<ataxic> usually minus 6/7
<ataxic> celcius
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> that's almost too warm to icehockey
<ataxic> 32x32 icons in kmenu are nicer
<ataxic> hehe
<Tm_T> ice is too soft usually
<ataxic> we dont play icehockey
<Tm_T> suckers ;p
<ataxic> we sit and watch footie while having a pint
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> football <3
<mikl> ataxic: how do you make it use 32x32?
<ataxic> didn't holland beat finlands arse the other day? :)
<ataxic> mikl: one sec
<Tm_T> ataxic: in football? maybe, haven't noticed
<ataxic> in .kde/share/config/kickerrc
<ataxic> under the header [menus] 
<ataxic> MenuEntryHeight=32
<ataxic> change it to 22  for 22x22 icons etc etc
<mikl> ataxic: ah, sweet
<ataxic> ShowMenuTitles=false  to remove those headers
<ataxic> if they were still there
<ataxic> Tm_T: cough  3 - 1 cough :)
<ataxic> you in out qualifier group for the worldcup
<ataxic> our
<Tm_T> not new
<Tm_T> but we make it someday!
<Tm_T> you'll see!
<ataxic> we didn't make it last time
<Tm_T> =)
<ataxic> we got our arse booted out :/
<Tm_T> muahhaha
<ataxic> a good thing tho
<ataxic> because dutch players think once they get a spot in the squad they will never booted out  even when they play crap
<Tm_T> haha
<anso> hello?
<kakalto> hello.
<anso> hey! i've got a question
<ataxic> an expression of greeting; "every morning they exchanged polite hellos"
<anso> when i installed kubuntu it dont ask me for root pasword
<kakalto> ataxic, minor bug, better report it: it's evening for me :P
<kakalto> anso, root password is the same as your first user's password
<anso> ap, ok thx
<kakalto> have fun :)
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> some people dont read readmes & faqs ?
<kakalto> no
<anso> no, console says: su: authentification failture
<Tm_T> =)
<anso> :S
<kakalto> sudo <command> ?
<Tm_T> anso: try passwd root if you want activate root user
<anso> what? sorry, i'm spanish, my english is too bad
<anso> what is activate a root user?
<anso> i must activate it?
<Tm_T> no need to
<kakalto> just go "sudo <command>"
<anso> how can i do it?
<kakalto> whatever application/command you want, "sudo <command>"
<anso> i must write sudo and the comand that i want to do?
<kakalto> yes!
<kakalto> I just told you like 3 times
<anso> ap sorry!:P
<anso> ok, it runs
<Daehlie> anyone know how to make gtk applications use gtk themes under  kubuntu
<anso> thenx!!!!!!
<kakalto> you're welcome.
<Beineri> Daehlie: gtk applications use gtk themes by definition :-)
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> haha
<Daehlie> Beineri: well then I was wondering how to change the default gtk theme since they use a different them in kde and in gnome
<Tm_T> Daehlie: I do have gtk theme switch
<Tm_T> just install it
<anso> so... the apt-get install comand dont find me amsn!
<anso> is it posible?
<Tm_T> hmm
<Beineri> Daehlie: the gtk-qt package contains a KDE control center module to change your gtk theme :-)
<seven_six_two> anso, download the source and compile it by hand then
<Tm_T> try apt-cache search ;)
<anso> ok
<seven_six_two> ./configure && make && make install
<Tm_T> good morning america!
<seven_six_two> or you could try kopete
<Tm_T> this one goes for lunch ->
<seven_six_two> how about me? i'm not in america
<anso> i has try it, but i dont like...
<Tm_T> seven_six_two: nobody is ;)
<seven_six_two> lol
<Tm_T> anso: use gaim
<seven_six_two> gaim is good
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> lunch ->
<seven_six_two> i say get amsn and build it though
<Beineri> amsn is in universe
<anso> universe?
<seven_six_two> eggcellent
<anso> yes, it is so good
<mikl> eggcellentt :)
<mikl> I suggest we should add gtk2-engines-gtk-qt to main
<mikl> :)
<Beineri> anso: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<Tm_T> bah, nuthin to eat
<anso> ok, am going to read
<seven_six_two> hmmm....no omniverse
<Tm_T> hmh
<Tm_T> why am I listening metallica?
<seven_six_two> "the hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy" movie is coming out soon!
<anso> main component?
<anso> how can i use it?
<seven_six_two> use what?
<seven_six_two> oh
<seven_six_two> it just has to be in your sources list
<seven_six_two> then synaptic or aptitude will contain those files too
<anso> in this page http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view says something about main component
<Tm_T> apt-get!
<Beineri> main is default
<seven_six_two> it's just the division of servers
<anso> am, ok main is apt-ger
<anso> ok ok
<seven_six_two> if you have all of them in your sources list, they are all available
<seven_six_two> and apt-get will work on them all
<seven_six_two> like urpmi.addmedia added servers to your repository'
<anso> urpmi.addmedia???
<anso> i must write it on console?
<seven_six_two> oh no sorry...thats the equivalent in mandrake
<seven_six_two> check here...
<anso> am
<anso> check?
<seven_six_two> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#repositories
<seven_six_two> and bookmark that page
<anso> ok, thx
<seven_six_two> np
<Tm_T> um, looks like Kubuntu really is "my first linux" for many
<Tm_T> Debian <3
<anso> i can make the first comand in that page, but i can't make gedit
<seven_six_two> Tm_T, totally
<anso> anso@ubuntu:~$ sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<anso> sudo: gedit: command not found
<seven_six_two> try vim
<Beineri> use nano, kwrite, whatever
<Rattboi> no gedit?
<Rattboi> weird
<Beineri> seven_six_two: vim? do you want to make him unhappy? :-)
<seven_six_two> actually..type  man vim
<Rattboi> use nano
<Beineri> Rattboi: it's Kubuntu, not Ubuntu
<seven_six_two> Beineri, better unhappy now than when vim is all he has
<Rattboi> Beineri: I thought that all the gnome stuff was still in Kubuntu
<Rattboi> I thought it was Ubuntu + KDE
<Beineri> Rattboi: no
<Rattboi> not Ubuntu - Gnome + KDE
<kbitty> is the fstab and nvidea problem fixed with kubuntu?
<Rattboi> really?
<Beineri> Rattboi: It's Ubuntu - GNOME + KDE by default
<kbitty> the final release*
<Beineri> Rattboi: with optional (+GNOME) :-)
<Rattboi> so if I want both, can I just apt-get ubuntu-desktop + kubuntu-desktop?
<Beineri> Rattboi: yes
<Rattboi> ok
<anso> i has made man vim
<Rattboi> and I'm already running Ubuntu 5.04, so I just need to apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<Tm_T> yes
<seven_six_two> that is the manual on using it
<anso> what more i must do?
<anso> ap
<Beineri> Rattboi: trying to install what you have already install will never hurt :-)
<seven_six_two> use vim instead of gedit
<Tm_T> seven_six_two: why vim, why not nano
<anso> and what is vim for?
<seven_six_two> if you don't want to learn it, make sure you have a live cd or live dvd distro
<Beineri> anso: for insaniac people
<anso> insaniac??
<seven_six_two> lol. it's easy once you know how
<Beineri> insane
<seven_six_two> vim is an editor, one of the smallest and most common
* Beineri knows how to save and quit in vim ;-)
<seven_six_two> any boot floppy should have it
<Tm_T> Beineri: ooh, you are my guru!
<Beineri> seven_six_two: smaller than nano? ;-)
<seven_six_two> not sure. i'll check
<anso> but i don't want to make a document, i must install amsn
<seven_six_two> far more common at least
<seven_six_two> lol. vim will help you edit your sources.list
<Tm_T> argh
<Tm_T> stop using "lol" please
<Tm_T> just wink ;)
<anso> am
<seven_six_two> tee hee hee
<anso> pff it is so dificult
<Beineri> seven_six_two: 1088324 vim,  124515 nano  => vim is a fat beast :-)
<anso> i have no idea to use vim and edit sources.list
<Beineri> anso: install synaptic and use its repository configure dialog :-)
<anso> ok, lets go do it
<seven_six_two> is that for the whole package?
<seven_six_two> anso, either will work, it seems nano is a bit easier
<seven_six_two> but you should learn vim anyhow.
<Beineri> seven_six_two: the binaries
<seven_six_two> sudo nano sources.list
<seven_six_two> hmm
<anso> ok
<seven_six_two> and just follow the directions on that website
<seven_six_two> sorry about side track
<anso> ok let's see
<anso> i must write surces like this deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted or with # ???
<MyKq3> hello 
<seven_six_two> without. the # are to make a line inactive
<anso> ok, i make #
<seven_six_two> hiya MyKq3 
<seven_six_two> no
<mikl> can you use debian-packages with ubuntu?
<vegetax> ahhrgg! my installation of kubuntu was perfect
<vegetax> until i tested the damn sound
<vegetax> grr
<MyKq3> i don't know if its a Kubuntu question but i have some problems with konq.  when i try to enter some sites the whole system get stuck ... and i don't know what to do ( and there r all knind of small problems ) can i reinstall Kubuntu ?
<seven_six_two> anso, the lines you need to use are the ones without # or ##
<seven_six_two> MyKq3, you can, but when it gets stuck is the whole thing frozen?
<MyKq3> seven_six_two,  yeah 
<MyKq3> is it a known problem ?
<vegetax> i get no errors, no problems, the sound is working acording to all programs, but i get NO sound
<seven_six_two> does ctrl+alt+backspace  work?
<vegetax> any ideas what to try?
<MyKq3> seven_six_two,  no =\ nothing works 
<anso> ok
<seven_six_two> vegetax, check that your mixer isn't muted. a lot of times it is by default
<Beineri> MyKq3: sites with plugins?
<vegetax> with alsamixer?
<MyKq3> the whole system is stuck ( though if i hear music then the music is keeping on playing)
<seven_six_two> when it does that, you need to use the SysRq commands
<MyKq3> Beineri,  i don't know 
<Beineri> seven_six_two: somehow you're assuming that you have all experts here ;-)  (vim, sysrq, ...)
<anso> i has made the sources.list, but how can i save it?
<MyKq3> Kubuntu site get macks my sys stuck for e.g.
<Beineri> MyKq3: check by disabling plugins
<anso> it says that do 
<seven_six_two> Beineri, i will explain if asked.
<anso> ^o
<MyKq3> hum... i will check it out :) thank 
<seven_six_two> in sequence...:
<anso> how can i do it?
<Beineri> mhm, kubuntu site is rather simple web page
<seven_six_two> Alt+SysRq+R
<seven_six_two> S   E   I   U   B
<seven_six_two> alt+sysrq+  r   s  e  i  u  b
<Beineri> seven_six_two: "Where is that SysRq key on my keyboard?" :-)
<seven_six_two> beside scroll lock
<anso> ok, i has made ctrl+o
<seven_six_two> anso, do o?
<anso> it says me that what tipe of filename i want?
<anso> dos?
<seven_six_two> what says that anso?
<anso> mac?
<seven_six_two> ??
<anso> i can do
<anso> format mac
<anso> format dos
<seven_six_two> you lost me
<anso> and other....
<seven_six_two> don't format anything
<seven_six_two> thats a bad idea i think
<vegetax> damn , why is the freaking sound off by default? had to set all the options ON in alsamixer
<anso> pff i don't know how expline it
<anso> my ubuntu lenguage is not english
<seven_six_two> vegetax, did you get it?
<anso> i can't cut it and write hear
<seven_six_two> oh. what are you trying to do? did you edit sources.list?
<anso> yes
<Soyburg> good morning
<anso> i made save
<seven_six_two> did you run gpg?
<anso> and it apears something like...
<anso> name of the file to write: sources.list
<anso> and a lot of options
<anso> A files
<Tm_T> huoh
<seven_six_two> click ok
<anso> help
<seven_six_two> or save
<anso> no, it isn0t
<seven_six_two> are you using nano?
<anso> yes yes
<Maiexus> uhm. where can I view the packages avaible (versions etc..) like in debian?
<Maiexus> via the webinterface
<anso> aaaa!! i has made it
<anso> ok ok
<anso> thenx
<seven_six_two> np
<anso> it is saved
<Soyburg> I have a problem during the installation of kubuntu 5.04.  the installation tries to find DHCP, doesn't succed in that and then asks me to give a name for my computer, which I do, but still no success.  What do I do now?  Any ideas?  Or a link?
<seven_six_two> you use router?
<Soyburg> no, DSL modem.
<Soyburg> via ethernet.
<seven_six_two> wvdial
<seven_six_two> you need a pppoe dialer
<Soyburg> I had no problems with the live cd.  pppoeconf worked just fine.
<Soyburg> But the live cd didn't ask me DHCP questions.
<Soyburg> so do I skip these questions and proceed with the install?
<seven_six_two> yes for now
<Soyburg> do I have to set up networking after the installation or will that be taken care of?
<seven_six_two> you prolly have to do it manually after
<Soyburg> Ok, so I better write down all IPs.  It will be pretty hard to look up network addresses with no internet connection :)
<vegetax> seven_six_two : yes , i setted up some rare options on the mixer and it worked, but just the PCM, and i cant control the volume!
<vegetax> and i have the most common card, via2 ac97 
<seven_six_two> pcm is what you need
<vegetax> but i cant control the volume =(
<seven_six_two> using gnome volume applet?
<seven_six_two> or kmixer?
<vegetax> i cant control with nothing, alsamixer, kmix 
<seven_six_two> is it up full blast?
<vegetax> no at medium
<vegetax> very very rare
<seven_six_two> there will be more than one relavant slider. one for source and one for output
<vegetax> yea, there are a lot of them and tried enabling all of them
<seven_six_two> then go into options im kmix
<vegetax> i am not exactly a sound expert =P
<seven_six_two> none actually adjust volume though?
<vegetax> none of them
<seven_six_two> what are you playing music on?
<vegetax> i tried all the output, input and switches that are in kmix
<vegetax> kaffeine, madplay, mpg321 all the same
<kakalto> wtf is wrong with this
<seven_six_two> vegetax, what sound server are they outputting to?
<vegetax> oss
<vegetax> i will try alsa
<seven_six_two> ok
* seven_six_two will be back in a bit. not that anyone cares
<Soyburg> bye seven_six_two :)
<Soyburg> and thanks 
<Albertoz> hi all
<Albertoz> anybody with kubuntu ppc?
<seven_six_two> nope
<seven_six_two> well not me i mean
<vegetax> seven_six_two: master not working , PCM working but no volume and VIADSX is the only one works
<vegetax> and kaffeine can set the sound
<vegetax> i dont know what it sets
<seven_six_two> green lights are on for pcm?
<vegetax> do you have the same card? ac97
<vegetax> yep
<seven_six_two> yes i do
<seven_six_two> msi kt4v mainboard
<seven_six_two> via ac97 5.1 audio
<vegetax> is the same on all them
<seven_six_two> but i'm in ubuntu and i'm using the esd
<Beineri> Maiexus: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<vegetax> esd doesnt work for me
<vegetax> =(
<seven_six_two> in kde i used arts
<kakalto> bleargh
<vegetax> can you send me your card configuration?
<vegetax> lol
<kakalto> kde is strange
<seven_six_two> i would if i knew where it was. wait a sec
<vegetax> ok
<seven_six_two> esd for output...oss for input
<anso> hello
<anso> i am the boy with sources.list
<anso> problems
<anso> i has a new idea
<vegetax> mmm, how do i put different servers?
<anso> can something send me their sources.list file?
<Kamping_Kaiser> whats wrong with your sources anso?
<anso> i was adding new servers manualy, but now it don't run...
<anso> can someone send me his sources.list file?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i cant, mine are customised by me. and im running ubuntu ;) 
<anso> ok
<anso> anyone more?
<anso> please..
<seven_six_two> vegetax, sudo dmesg | grep via
<anso> seven_six_two, you remember me?
<Beineri> Kamping_Kaiser: where do ubuntu and kubuntu sources.list differ?
<anso> etc/apt/sources.list
<Kamping_Kaiser> im guesing one points to ubuntulinux.org and one to kubuntu.org, apart from that i dont know ;) 
<seven_six_two> i remember, but i use ubuntu too
<Beineri> Kamping_Kaiser: you're wrong.
<anso> pufff
<seven_six_two> when you saved your list, was a backup file created?
<anso> nop
<seven_six_two> are you sure?
<Kamping_Kaiser> beineri. ok. i can live with that
<vegetax> seven_six_two: via82xx: Assuming DXS channels with 48k fixed sample rate.
<anso> when i make sudo apt-get update it don't run
<vegetax> i have to change the rate to 44?
<seven_six_two> no 48 is ok
<vegetax> the one that gives me sound is DSX 1
<seven_six_two> if it's full is it loud?
<Kamping_Kaiser> beineri. so they both point at ubuntu?
<vegetax> yes, i can change DSX 1
<Beineri> Kamping_Kaiser: both use the same repository because they are the same :-)
<vegetax> but no PCM
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<seven_six_two> interesting
<vegetax> but kaffeine is not using DSX 1
<seven_six_two> with dsx 1 on full, no other switches or sliders do anything good?
<vegetax> cause when i disable it still sounds
<vegetax> nop
<vegetax> but kaffeine is using something thats not DSX 1
<seven_six_two> what is it?
<seven_six_two> isn't dsx an input?
<vegetax> i dont know, "any" change in the mixer doesnt affect kaffeine
<vegetax> except turning off PCM
<vegetax> so rare!
<vegetax> i think something is messy with the drivers
<vegetax> =(
<seven_six_two> the dsx sliders are all on the right side?
<seven_six_two> dxs
<seven_six_two> hahaha  i am so tired
<vegetax> all are set to max
<vegetax> lol
<seven_six_two> can you turn those all off?
<seven_six_two> i never used them when i was in kde
<vegetax> yea, no sound
<vegetax> whats DSX anyway?
<seven_six_two> what is input set to in mixer?
<seven_six_two> i have no clue. thats why i never used them. they were always off 
<vegetax> all input is off 
<seven_six_two> with volume down too
<seven_six_two> off?
<seven_six_two> no not volume input
<seven_six_two> or line in
<seven_six_two> in settings
<seven_six_two> or preferences
<vegetax> ahh , the switches
<vegetax> everything is off
<vegetax> the only thing is enabled is master and PCM
<vegetax> if i put them on it makes no difference
<seven_six_two> i suppose all you can do is play. i thought there was a drop down menu somewhere to select
<seven_six_two> alsa or arts or oss
<seven_six_two> is kde sound server enabled?
<seven_six_two> arts?
<vegetax> in kmix? nop
<vegetax> in kaffeine you mean?
<seven_six_two> it'd be in your system settings
<anso> can someone send me his /etc/apt/sources.list for kubuntu please??????????
<anso> can someone send me his /etc/apt/sources.list for kubuntu please??????????
<Maiexus> get in kubuntu/ubuntu the adb-events on powerbooks captured allready? is it setuped properly?
<seven_six_two> can you run aptiva
<seven_six_two> sudo aptiva
<seven_six_two> anso
<anso> yes?
<anso> aptiva?
<anso> me?
<seven_six_two> can you    sudo aptiva
<seven_six_two> yes
<seven_six_two> vegetax, play with the settings...you should be able to get it to work
<anso> anso@ubuntu:~$ sudo aptiva
<anso> sudo: aptiva: command not found
<anso> :S
<seven_six_two> oops
<vegetax> i will keep trying different combinations
<seven_six_two> i mean    sudo aptitude
<vegetax> thanks for the help
<seven_six_two> np
<anso> ap, ok
<Tm_T> wtf
<Tm_T> can't be true
<Tm_T> KDE <3
<Tm_T> still using only 140M RAM =)
<seven_six_two> hahaha
<seven_six_two> pretty good
<Tm_T> and all this candy and programs =)
<Tm_T> too damn good
<seven_six_two> i liked the candy
<Tm_T> when it's this light, I love <3
<seven_six_two> i dl'd a broken iso so it didn't install properly
<seven_six_two> my fault for not checking md5 key
<Tm_T> seven_six_two: thats why you should order free shipping ;)
<Tm_T> lets say, 20 ubuntu sets ;)
<Tm_T> like I did
<anso> it apears a text windows saying: E: type 'cdrom: [kubuntu 5.04 _hoary hedgehog_ - relase i386 (20050407)] ' is not known on line 1 in source list /atc/apt/sources.list
<anso> E: the list sources could not be read
<seven_six_two> Tm_T, i just ordered 10
<seven_six_two> but got antsy and downloaded it too
<anso> what???
<seven_six_two> anso, edit it again and delete that section or put # at start of each line in that section
<anso> ok
<anso> it run!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<seven_six_two> I'm going to give them all away
<anso> thenx!!!!!!! seven_six_two!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Tm_T> seven_six_two: I'm gonna keep all 20 by myself ;)
<seven_six_two> did you add all of the sources in that list?
<anso> no
<seven_six_two> you should add them all
<anso> i has deleted ir because i thinked that it was the problem
<anso> ok, let's go
<anso> what was the page?
<Tm_T> ok, some idle ->
<seven_six_two> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<seven_six_two> Tm_T, you don't want other people to use it? that's kindof opposite to the spirit of free software
<seven_six_two> it's not like you can't copy it 100 times
<seven_six_two> i've already converted 3 to linux
* seven_six_two laughs maniacally!!!
<anso> it run!!!!!!!!!!
<anso> thenx!!!!!!!!!!
<seven_six_two> now run those 3 commands
<seven_six_two> he'll be back
<Tm_T> seven_six_two: it was joke ;)
<Alex_Palex> hey people
<seven_six_two> ah lol.
<Tm_T> did you see ;) in hte end of the line?
<seven_six_two> i'm too tired 
<Tm_T> me too
<seven_six_two> hmmm
<Tm_T> no sleep long time
<seven_six_two> nope. i didn't see that
<Tm_T> 14:24 < Tm_T> seven_six_two: I'm gonna keep all 20 by myself ;)
<Tm_T> you see it now?
<seven_six_two> i should increase my font size when i sit back
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> no need to, 8 is enough
<seven_six_two> it's 12 now
<Tm_T> huh, that's huge!
<seven_six_two> 21" monitor
<Tm_T> =)
<_guMuTpoB> can any1 tell me how to check the integrity of my kubuntu burned iso ? still having problems installing this distro
<Tm_T> i Was goin ->
<seven_six_two> _guMuTpoB, there is a md5 key that is available
<seven_six_two> and k3b will give you one from the iso
<_guMuTpoB> when I burned it with k3b md5 was fine, after that i really doubt anything could have gone wrong, but will check anyway
<buz> what's the name of the kernel package?
<buz> stupid me.
<buz> obviously its called linux
<ChrisGraz> hi! what do you guys think of the proposal to replace kynaptic with synaptic with gtk2-engines-gtk-qt? I'd like to see that in the next release, since Kynaptic is really not there (yet?) It doesn't even give you feedback when it installs the packages, nor has it an update-notification..
<Beineri> ChrisGraz: synaptic hasn't update-notification either ;-)
<ChrisGraz> yeah you're right - but i guess the update-notification relies on it? well ok to be honest I have no clue how it works :) I just know it's not in Kubuntu :) But that's not a big problem for me ;)
<ChrisGraz> The other think I really miss is having Firefox. Yes, I did install it, but I think it would probably be better if it
<ChrisGraz> were in kubuntu too, per default. That would make it more consistend with Ubuntu/Gnome and would be just nice - Ubuntu does not include Epiphany either. :) Ok, but besides that I think Kubuntu is fine...
<ChrisGraz> oh yeah and the last thing I noticed is that USB-Hotplugging does not work without former editing of fstab...hm, ok for me, but for the average john doe..
<ChrisGraz> btw: excuse my spelling :)
<ChrisGraz> alright, not much of a discussion right now, hm? I guess it may be just too early for ppl in a US timezone? :)
<seven_six_two> 746am here
<Beineri> you think (K)ubuntu is US-centred? :-)
<wpyle> ChrisGraz, did you try installing pmount? that should mount stuff automatically without dorking with the fstab
<uniq> hello guys.
<ChrisGraz> no :)
<Beineri> ChrisGraz: and discussing about a future release in a support channel is not so clever either ;-)...
<ChrisGraz> oh no - thanks for the tipp, I'll try
<ChrisGraz> alright I guess I should go to #kubuntu-devel? I'm pretty new to IRC..
<ChrisGraz> cuz on planet.ubuntu.org Jonathan said "Find us in #kubuntu if you have ideas to make Kubuntu Breezy the best operating system there is."...I was thinking it's weird that it's not #kubuntu-devel..
<Beineri> ChrisGraz: best chances for a reply is devel mailing list I guess. Not that I think your proposal will find much sympathy :-)
<ChrisGraz> yeah I know..this is kind of an religous issue .. gnome vs. kde (synaptic/kynaptic)...but Firefox? Come on :) Ok, at least it should be easily installable, probably the gtk-to-qt-engine installed by default? Cause if I just install mozilla-firefox, it does not look like it fits in the desktop.. :(
<Beineri> There is no need for Firefox, kynaptic will be improved and a Kubuntu update-notifier is planned anyway...
<Beineri> ChrisGraz: maybe if you help Mozilla/Qt project... ;-)
<ChrisGraz> ok...the latter two are cool....
<seven_six_two> i just used konqueror for everything
<ChrisGraz> but I really think Firefox is needed..since it became some kind of 'standard', and new users who switch from windows are most often used to it...well but I know, I can install it :)
<seven_six_two> i like the   gg:   does google search
<Maiexus> but I wonder, if it's such a big problem to include a gtk-plugin into a qt-enviroment... is it really impossible?
<ChrisGraz> seven_six_two: i know that something like this exists in firefox too...
<Beineri> Maiexus: why ship a gtk plugin when it doesn't ship a single gtk application?
<uniq> maiexus: what gtk plugin? - gtk engines to make gtk apps look better? 
<ChrisGraz> or another posibility would be to have a mozilla-firefox-qt in universe, which is precompiled for KDE integration? would be *really* nice :)
<Maiexus> no
<seven_six_two> you can browse files, but not as comfortably to me
<Maiexus> to include gecko-engine into, well Konqueror istead of khtml
<seven_six_two> way more options in konq
<uniq> beineri: because most users will start one or more gtk apps in the near future after installation.. and will think kubuntu sucks since fedora does this.. and we dont.
<ChrisGraz> beineri: well I thought..so people can install gnome-apps more easily...but ok, they can apt-get it anyway..but what about a qt-firefox (or a 'normal', non-gtk-firefox) as alternative..
<ChrisGraz> uniq: yeah, that's what i thought too..
<Maiexus> gtk suxx.. the look of it is just terrible.
<Beineri> ChrisGraz: as said, help the mozilla/qt project to create your qt-firefox, qt-thunderbird, qt-whatever...
<Beineri> ChrisGraz: Kubuntu cannot include something which doesn't exist.
<Maiexus> well. I don't want to have a full qt version of firefox
<ChrisGraz> uniq: my first thoughts were kubuntu sucks, when i tried out firefox with gtk-support..now i did some research and know better, what's the problem, but it can scare some ppl away
<Maiexus> just the engine in konqueror
<ChrisGraz> beineri: ok...I'm gonna do some research on this. I just thought I've read something about this, so I thought it exists already
<Beineri> Maiexus: gecko kpart is part of same project
<uniq> maiexus: with gtk2-engines-gtk-qt we can make gtk2 apps look a bit better.. 
<uniq> in a kde environment.. anyway.
<spiral> hi
<spiral> still any new of the DVD for kubuntu hoary ?
<Beineri> spiral: still no DVDs up
<spiral> Beineri: all right... I'll wait
<Beineri> spiral: except the snapshots..
<Riddell> spiral: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/20050407.2/
<Beineri> spiral: you may pull those and if they are different to released ones rsync later
<spiral> Beineri: I'll wait for a final version if it is going to emerge...
<Maiexus> is it possible to install (k)ubuntu with the install-cd completly via net, like the debian net install version?
<ChrisGraz> yes, uniq, I think that would be a good thing to do...well i'm new to the development process, so i dont know if its gonna happen, but at least i'm gonna try it out for myself as soon as i'll get back to my hoary box..
<Riddell> nobody's been able to test them yet
<ztonzy> Riddell, congrat to full release :)
<Riddell> thanks ztonzy 
<uniq> maiexus: you can install 'server', which is basically just the base-system.. and then install what you like from apt-get, or aptitude or similar.
<ztonzy> apokryphos, hey
<Maiexus> uniq: ah, is there a app like tasksel?
<apokryphos> mornin' ztonzy :)
<ztonzy> apokryphos, late up ?
<uniq> maiexus: you can always apt-get install tasksel.
<apokryphos> ztonzy: Yeah, did a "night shift" at work yesterday, so only really slept when I got home
<Maiexus> ah, uh yes. 
<ztonzy> apokryphos, aah
<_dave> hello
<Oorworm> het is gelukt, de nvidia install
<smouche> hello _dave, er, hello 0orworm...
<Oorworm> hehe
<Oorworm> nu hopen dat dat ding hier niet meer crashed
* smouche tries to uncross eyes
<Maiexus> alway amusing to listen to the dutchs language :] 
<Tm_T> not
<buz> did anyone ever manage to build qemu emulator on ubuntu?
<Tm_T> qemu?
<ChrisGraz> buz: i guess its in universe, see http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/misc/qemu
<buz> just plain qemu in there and a buggy version on top of that
<buz> i want the kqemu accellerator (turns qemu into sort of vmware)
<buz> no debs anywhere and my build doesn't work
<ChrisGraz> oh cool never heart of kqemu
<buz> fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/kqemu-doc.html
<buz> mhh maybei i should build a kernel first lol
<ChrisGraz> *g*
<buz> sheesh just how long will it take to build the kernel on a 2ghz machine???
<buz> seems like its taking forever
<ataxic> hour or so
<ataxic> 2 hours maybe
<buz> sheeesh
<ataxic> yep
<buz> building the freebsd kernel on the same machine takes like 10minutes or so
<ataxic> i never have to recompile, stuff works for me
<buz> seems like building kernel modules needs the kernel to be built...
<ataxic> buz: slightly longer 
<ataxic> but its only 30 minutes or smt
<ataxic> i hate linux kernel compiles
<Maiexus> well
<Maiexus> the trick is, that you just use, what you really need
<Maiexus> why in hell you should recompile your kernel then?
<Maiexus> but I get stuck in compiling the latest 2.6er with the prepatch... still getting errors and wile patching it detecs some parts beeing patched before.... gee
<buz> Maiexus: i want to use kqemu
<buz> which needs to build its own kernel module
<buz> and refuses to do so without a full kernel build around
<shogouki> !tld se
<Oorworm> hi
<Oorworm> i get an sigsegv error when playing an mp3 from my ntfs drive
<Oorworm> how can i resolve this?
<apokryphos> membreya: Amaranth Altheae, any Rade icons (search for that on kdelook), Exquisite, Korilla, Cezanne, Nuvola, Pastels-Nuvola
<apokryphos> some there
<membreya> roger that :)
<apokryphos> membreya: bakkakke is a great karamba theme like the one you have
<apokryphos> after a bit of tweaking of xmms -> amaroK ;-)
<SpookyET> Hi.
<SpookyET> Is there a 686 build of kubuntu on some 3rd party site?
<Beineri> SpookyET: of what packages? all?
<SpookyET> all
<Beineri> why? :-)
<SpookyET> It will run faster.
<Beineri> SpookyET: and you think you would notice it for packages other than kernel or libc? :-)
<Beineri> then for sure you don't want to miss some special compiler option too? :-)
<membreya> apokryphos: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=16114
<apokryphos> membreya: hmm?
<Beineri> membreya: for what is that good for?
<membreya> transulency :)
<apokryphos> There's better guide on ubuntu forum
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell membreya ubucomposite
<Pyre> membreya: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20769
<Beineri> membreya: it's contained in KDE 3.4, right?
<apokryphos> kcontrol options for it go real well
<membreya> ahuh, alphablending :)
<membreya> apokryphos: got a link for bakkakke?
<segfault2k> apokryphos: wazaaaaaaaaaaaaaap dude
<apokryphos> %kdelook bakkakke
<Pyre> Bakkakke - http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=18936
<apokryphos> segfault2k: hey :)
<Beineri> segfault2k: the Oxford English contest, you loose :-)
<apokryphos> Beineri: l[o] ses too ;-)
<Beineri> apokryphos: but rank better than you
* apokryphos hasn't lost just yet :P
<segfault2k> [10:03]  <Beineri> segfault2k: the Oxford English contest, you loose :-)<- ah? :S
<segfault2k> %kdelook segfaultcl
<apokryphos> I guess it doesn't exist :P
* smouche is not crying over inexplicable loss of file system on nearly full 230 gig drive, really he's not <sniffle>
<apokryphos> smouche: what happened?
<membreya> bakkakke doesn't display uptime :( ?
<smouche> apokryphos, I wish I knew.  Windows box, ntfs drive -- maybe that's all the answer required, right there...
<apokryphos> membreya: hmm, I guess not. It's *very* easy to add though
<apokryphos> smouche: Were you partitioning?
<smouche> the drive just disappeared from the lan, and showed up on system as "healthy" but with raw file system
<segfault2k> Beineri: 
<segfault2k> [10:03]  <Beineri> segfault2k: the Oxford English contest, you loose :-)
<segfault2k> :S what's that
<smouche> nope, not partitioning, pretty new drive, only one partition on it
<apokryphos> segfault2k: just commenting on your wazaaaaaaaaaaaaaap -- not in the dictionary, I take it :P
<segfault2k> ahah
<segfault2k> XD
<apokryphos> %dict wazaaaaaaaaaaaaaap
<Pyre> apokryphos: Couldn't find an entry in the dictionary for 'Wazaaaaaaaaaaaaaap'
<apokryphos> yup
<smouche> I had been streaming video and audio from it to my linux laptop, no problem
<smouche> the drive was insanely hot
<apokryphos> Sounds very odd to me; no idea hwo that happened
<apokryphos> oh :-o
<smouche> I had some viruses on the windows box; don't know why they picked that drive though... 
<apokryphos> :(
<smouche> damn, that's a lot of data to lose; fortunately the  bulk of it was just video experiments, and pvr stuff...
<smouche> I'm assuming this was not a message from konqi saying "lose the windows crap, loser!"
<smouche> well, apokryphos , the good news (sniffle) is I now have 230 gigs of free storage to play with...
<apokryphos> =)
<membreya> apokryphos: I tried that translucency trick ..my system almost had a heart attack
<membreya> but I get extremely poor performance video wise
<apokryphos> eek. Do you use Nvidia?
<membreya> ahuh :) amd64 3200 w/ geforce 4000 MX .... I get 400fps in glxgears if I'm lucky
<membreya> so my system doesn't do 3d right now :P
<smouche> I am assuming that if the drive is showing as "raw", there's no way in hell to retrieve data, am I right?
<apokryphos> Are the drivers installed, and, did you enable nvidia acceleration?
<apokryphos> smouche: where is it showing up as "raw"? There are companies that specialise in data retrieval, though =)
<membreya> yup, drivers installed, by nvidia acceleration you're referring to renderaccel?
<membreya> apokryphos: lol, those companies charge up the wazoo
<apokryphos> yeah, in your xorg.conf
<membreya> renderaccel causes my system to crash :)
<smouche> apokryphos, in windows properties for the drive.  Never mind!  thanks for the sympathy...  ;-|
<apokryphos> membreya: very odd. Works pretty nicely here with it, though I don't normally have it turned on.
<apokryphos> smouche: Yeah, I think it does then. :|
<membreya> apokryphos: it causes most of my kde apps to close and in gnome it causes my browsers to lock 
<membreya> i figure i won't care until I get a better vid card :)
<smouche> yup.  windows is leaving that box.  (just hope that it's not a defective drive that's gonna flake out again even with linux.  It did get really really hot...)
<binux> what is a good video to get (for 3d )
<membreya> 6800 :P
<membreya> i think it may be time to ditch windows..it's stealing 21gb :)
<apokryphos> heh
<membreya> if only there was an easy way to merge partitions :\
<smouche> there's no chance that streaming video off an ntfs drive on my lan to my linux box could have trashed the ntfs file system, is there?  using smb-client
<apokryphos> membreya: you can use qtparted... delete the one and then resize
<apokryphos> but in my experience partitioning has always been a little dodgy. 
<membreya> apokryphos: isn't qtparted buggy?
<apokryphos> it is? I generally have problems with partition programs around 50% of the time; whether it be with qtparted or PartitionMagic
<kkathman> g'morning or g'evening where ever you are :)
<membreya> howdy :)
<kkathman> hey there membreya !
<membreya> how goes it ?
<smouche> ok, I'm partitioning a 230 gig drive, other than a seperate /home partition, what other linux directories would be advantageous to have on their own partition? /var?  /usr? 
<smouche> I'm very confused about the whole linux directory business...
<apokryphos> I really only tend to have three partitions -- /, /home and SWAP. 
<kkathman> howdy smouche :)
<apokryphos> some have /boot as one (100 megs or so), but not really necessary
<smouche> hey, kkathman!
<kkathman> hey apokryphos  :)
<_kay> hello people
<apokryphos> hi :)
<kkathman> what confuses you smouche?
<membreya> i find windows more confusing :P
<apokryphos> smouche: I pretty strongly recommend having a bifurcation for /home and / 
<smouche> apokryphos, any advantages to a /boot partition-- does that mean I would install the bootloader there if multibooting?
<smouche> kkathman, I was wondering about optimal partitioning schemes...
<apokryphos> smouche: If you specify it there, yes. But generally bootloader goes on the master boot record 
<_kay> depends largely on what you are trying to achieve
<kkathman> ahh...man the first time I really go involved with Linux I remember that they urged to make a separate boot partition, but I dont think thats necessary anymore.
<smouche> yeah, apokryphos -- that much I know ! ;-)  that's what I'm using on my laptop, but I know some people have partitions for various things besides that
<smouche> and I'm not clear about why...
<_kay> with grub, you don't really need it
<GNAM> how much big is mbr?
<GNAM> it's a kind of "hidden partition" ?
<_kay> it's one block, I think
<smouche> heh heh, my most used winXP command lately :  "fixmbr"
<kkathman> ugh
<kkathman> were you able to recover your drive last night smouche?
<apokryphos> smouche: http://pw1.netcom.com/~kmself/Linux/FAQs/partition.html suggests some reasons... but I personally would just stick with / and /home
<smouche> kkathman, no, alas.  Thanks for asking...
<smouche> thanks apokryphos !
<kkathman> aawww... ugh..I have to try to do that for a client today
<kkathman> Dang e-Machines!
<smouche> I am now reformatting a 230 gig drive.
<kkathman> There needs to be a law against selling those
<kkathman> fortunately drives are pretty reasonable now
<smouche> I lost all my Blakes 7 episodes!!!!  oh, the pain... 
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> someone on #ubuntu had a crash last night too, and was distrought that he lost all his porn
<smouche> ouch
<apokryphos> haha
<smouche> Blakes 7 is porn!
<kkathman> ohhh
<kkathman> had no idea :)
<segfault2k> xD
<smouche> I lost, it appears, hundreds of hours of recorded internet radio, mostly french.  damn, I thought that was on another drive.
<kkathman> Yanno, one thing that really sorely lacks in computing today is low cost, effortless back up...there's just no really good solution for the average user
<smouche> I don't know whether to be pissed at maxtor, or windows, or a possible virus, or my power supply, or, remote possibility, my samba shares? for trashing that drive
<kkathman> without having to buy 100 CDs .. your average joe just doesnt know enought
<smouche> kkathman, you're right, no media can keep up with the size of these freakin' drives...
<smouche> I should learn how to use a raid system
<kkathman> smouche...well maxtor isnt a bad brand. But like I tell everyone..computers are reliable, but like anything else, they WILL wear out at some point
<smouche> this was my newest drive!  while an ancient 60 gig drive is going strong!
<kkathman> Unfortunately, they are not graceful when they DO wear out....much like a lightbulb.
<kkathman> I pretty much have western digital in my computers...they've always been extremely good for me
<segfault2k> haha
<smouche> scary part of it is, I want to purge windows from that box, and reformat two smallish drives, which means backing up to the drive that just flaked out, after I reformat it.   fear and loathing... ;-(
<kkathman> ewwwwwwwwwwww....risky :)
<smouche> yeah, I should be another damn drive.
<smouche> buy, I mean
<kkathman> you should be one too
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> well maybe not
<kkathman> we wouldnt want you crashing about
<smouche> I'm feeling pretty raw...
<smouche> and unformatted right now
<smouche> can overheating erase a file system?  I mean, I would understand if the drive just fell apart, bad sectors etc, but suddenly a raw drive listed by windows as "healthy"?  how does that happen?
<smouche> I've never tried to mount any of my windows partitions in linux; just access them via smb-client on my laptop-- kubuntu couldn't have messed with that drive could it?
<kkathman> smouche: I wouldnt think o
<kkathman> so
<kkathman> I still have major problems getting my windows and linux box to share things
<kkathman> I let ubuntu set up samba out of the box..and I can copy things from any windows box to Linux. But my windows boxes cant "see" my Linux box at all
<smouche> well, hopefully I'll be able to wean myself off windows almost completely, except for a small partition on a couple of laptops for use at work...
<smouche> kkathman, yeah, that's exactly my situation.  
<kkathman> I can do everything in Linux I previously did in Windows except graphics work...theres just not a functional analog in Linux to Flash and Photoshop :)
<kkathman> There is absolutely NO analog to Flash, and GIMP isnt even 1/10th the program Photoshop is.
<smouche> since I'm not really into games, I can pretty well dispense with windows, at least till I have time to figure out wine, etc
<smouche> gimp confuses me.
<kkathman> well, its similar to PS, same concepts, but just isnt all that powerful quite yet
<smouche> kkathman, I hope sometime in the not too distant future, svg graphics programs will be an alternative to flash.
<kkathman> I actually dont even use Flash, I use a product called SWISHmax
<smouche> svg is catching on slowly though, it seems
<kkathman> SWISHmax is like putting a super design layer over Flash and increasing the productivity by 100fold
<kkathman> and it still produces an SWF
<kkathman> smouche: so I just create my graphics on my win box and then copy the finished product over to my Linux system and continue from there
<smouche> never tried wine with SWISHmax, kkathman?
<kkathman> nope
<kkathman> I have heard that wine is a bit unpredictable
<kkathman> but thats just what I heard
<smouche> yep, me too.  It's very hit and miss, I hear.
<kkathman> so I'll just stick with the windows version right now
<smouche> damn, I forgot!   I need windows on my desktop box to watch tv!  freakin' ati all-in-wonder cards aren't supported in linux...
<smouche> I suppose I could get a cheap tuner card for linux...
<kkathman> smouche: Yah its interesting, Linux does tend to lag behind with regard to video things I have experienceed smouche
<kkathman> if you dont do anything really fancy, Linux seems to handle it ok, but things like nvidia and specialty cards and even video are really a nuisance for it
<smouche> ati seems to be the prime culprit there., actually
<mikl> ati is /the/ culprit
<smouche> the only thing that I really give credit to windows for is the font rendering.  It's tricky to get linux fonts looking decent.
<mikl> they've only managed to get their linux-support-level just over "unworkable"
<kkathman> smouche: thats very true...the fonts in LInux do seem to be very odd in applications
<smouche> I'm an idiot for having invested in a new ati card just a couple months before diving into (k)ubuntu
<CellarDoor> hey everyone
<CellarDoor> mmm ati is evil
<kkathman> howdy there CellarDoor 
<CellarDoor> howdy
<kkathman> but ATI is very popular and they are pretty good boards too
<smouche> anyone want to buy my ati aiw card? ;-)
<CellarDoor> has anyone tried the new live CD yet ?
<CellarDoor> I stick with nvidia cos it works
<kkathman> CellarDoor: I havent ..I put together a computer last weekend and loaded hoary up...
<CellarDoor> oh the new live CD is great, Im gonna make copies for all my friends
<kkathman> yeah but nvidia and LInux have that love-hate releationship
<CellarDoor> nah, its all good
<mikl> Have you ever seen a live CD in it's natural habitat?
<CellarDoor> ?
<kkathman> I'll bet we get more questions in here and #ubuntu everyday regarding nvidia drivers for Linux
<smouche> I need to get the nvidia binary...
<mikl> kkathman: well, I had it running real smoothly while I was on gentoo
<mikl> kkathman: wasn't all that difficult to set up, you just need proper documentation :)
<smouche> just to see if things work better than with the default... (I have nvidia on my amd64 laptop)
<CellarDoor> I lurve the live CD, gonna install kubuntu after work tomorrow
<smouche> CellarDoor, congrats!  you'll love it
<CellarDoor> :D
<kkathman> mikl: I understand, Im not saying that it doesnt work, just that we get alot of questions asked about it :)
<kkathman> CellarDoor: go get you a cheap pc and put the real thing on it...you'll love it even more :)
<mikl> well, for all the gamers, 3D-accelleration is the first thing they think of, so...
<kkathman> just dont buy an e-Machines
<CellarDoor> Im really impressed with how fast KDE 3.4 is on the live cd
* mikl wasn't much different when he first switched to linux
<apokryphos> CellarDoor: pretty darn fast, isn't it? I was real surprised too
<smouche> the nvidia sound system in my laptop is awesome.  I am very very pleased with that.  I didn't know nvidia did sound...
<apokryphos> CD was slow starting up, but after that... very nice.
<CellarDoor> yeah
<mikl> only thing that bothers me about kubunu is what they've done with kdm :)
<CellarDoor> Im gonna give this live CD to one of the girls at work (she's been interested in trying linux), I know the performance will just blow her  away
<kkathman> Someone should write a document called "Samba for Dummies" cuz thats the way I feel :(
<apokryphos> mikl: hey, the KDM theme is nice!
<mikl> kkathman: lol :)
<Beineri> mikl: what do you mean?
<mikl> apokryphos: well, the background is grainy in 1280x1024 and I miss the facebrowser :)
<apokryphos> same resolution here; hmm, on some parts it is a little grainy (while logging in)
<apokryphos> you can change your KDM theme, though ;)
<kkathman> All the Samba things I read, seems to want to configure your Linux box to be the center of everything, and I just want it to be another box on my network.
<Beineri> mikl: not sure if the themed greeter support user list (yet), but you can switch back to classical greeter.
<mikl> Beineri: yea, I know - I was just trying to give a bit of feedback :)
<kkathman> mikl: if you go to KDE-look,org they have wallpapers and themes just for 1280 x 1024...thats what I did
<Beineri> mikl: give it to the kdm developers :-)
<smouche> I can't understand why gradients look so bad on my system...
<_ReDRuM_> anyone know how to forcibly close a gnome apps window under kde?
<Beineri> _ReDRuM_: strg-alt-esc and shoot at it? :-)
<_ReDRuM_> strg?
<thingy> _ReDRuM_: xkill ?
<Beineri> _ReDRuM_: ctrl-alt-esc that is for you
<_ReDRuM_> oh
<_ReDRuM_> no :)
<smouche> would anyone know how to get the special volume control buttons on my hp laptop to work with linux?  can they?
<CellarDoor> start up ksysguard and kill the process
<_ReDRuM_> i kill -9'd the process
<_ReDRuM_> the window's sitting there
<apokryphos> kcontrol doesn't seem to have a shortcut for volume... 
<_ReDRuM_> process is dead
<apokryphos> if you're using amaroK you can use the global shortcut in there though
<Beineri> _ReDRuM_: see above, no need to serach for process number :-)
<_ReDRuM_> Beineri: heh i guess thanks for the tip... im just addicted to the console :)
<_ReDRuM_> ps -A f is just as quick as ctrl+esc
<Beineri> apokryphos: open the kmix window and right click a slider to configure shortcuts
<_ReDRuM_> oh wait
<mikl> apokryphos: how do you change the KDM theme, then?
<smouche> no, apokryphos -- I mean the hardware application buttons on the laptop... not keybindings
<_ReDRuM_> i get a death icon with the alt key?
<_ReDRuM_> beineri: that is a cool tip
<_ReDRuM_> thanks :D
<CellarDoor> ok so Im a n00b, but pointing and clicking in ksysguard does the job so pfft
<_ReDRuM_> bahahah
<_ReDRuM_> sweet.
<apokryphos> Beineri: cool, and there was me looking in Settings... will have to tell ztonzy when he's in
<_ReDRuM_> Beineri: thats the best tip all day :D
<apokryphos> mikl: if you go to kdelook.org and go to the KDM themes section, in almost any theme there there's instructions on how to isntall
<Beineri> dunno who has a need for shortcuts for every channel/audio source :-)
<CellarDoor> have anyone installed libdvdcss ?
<kkathman> aRGH!!!!
<mikl> CellarDoor: can't find it in the repo's :/
<CellarDoor> nooooo !
<kkathman> I dont know why samba visibility is only one way!!
<smouche> I just want my hardware volume controls to work...
<mikl> kkathman: It's a Microsoft-protocol, go figure ;)
<Beineri> mikl: there is no GUI to change the theme of the themed kdm greeter (yet)
<kkathman> mikl: but samba isnt....its a universal protocol that microsoft supports
<_ReDRuM_> anyoen know if stab has to be world readable?
<_ReDRuM_> fstab*
<CellarDoor> no one's found libdvdcss anywhere ?
<Beineri> mikl: 3rd party, http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=22120
<Beineri> _ReDRuM_: uhm, why make it not world readable?
<shogouki> CellarDoor: search for hoary-extras
<Beineri> CellarDoor: http://ubuntuguide.org/#dvdplayback
<_ReDRuM_> Beineri: cause i want to be bad and stick passwords in it
<CellarDoor> ooh thanks Beineri
<kkathman> mikl: SMB is sometimes referred to in Windows as CIFS (Common Internet File System) which is an internet standard network file system definition based on SMB, or NetBios, which was the original SMB comm protocol
<_ReDRuM_> CIFS is referred to as CIFS under linux too :)
<_ReDRuM_> SMB is a different (albeit mostly compatible) protocol and even has a seperate kernel module
<kkathman> Not according to published sources
<kkathman> there are some variants based on each OS.... i.e. slight variations for Win9x, Win NT, Windows ME (why?), Windows 2000 and Win XP
<_ReDRuM_> ... what sources the one's i've read all refer to CIFS as CIFS and SMB as SMB since CIFS is extended and you can't necessarily access all CIFS servers with SMB
<_ReDRuM_> win 2000 and up all use CIFS
<CellarDoor> oh how this thang just kicks butt !
<kkathman> ReDRUM - the source I usually refer to is the current LInux Bible by Chris Negus
<segfault2k> http://ktown.kde.cl/~segfault/kshot.jpg
<segfault2k> how's it?
<kkathman> but eveyone has their own I suppose :)
<_ReDRuM_> linux bible :) guess he just thinks of it as "that windows SMB shit"
<CellarDoor> good book ?
<kkathman> well, not exactly, theres about 20-30 pages on samba in it
<_ReDRuM_> samba is shite
<_ReDRuM_> use NFS
<_ReDRuM_> heh.
<_ReDRuM_> anyway - CIFS is extension of SMB but it's not SMB you can't always access CIFS server with SMB
<kkathman> yah Im coming to that conclusion and I'd love to use NFS :)
<_ReDRuM_> try it yourself
<_ReDRuM_> NFS is mad fast
<_ReDRuM_> brb
<_ReDRuM_> easy too
<_ReDRuM_> much easier than samba
<|-HendricK-|> hello
<|-HendricK-|> anybody
<|-HendricK-|> how to set proxy for my apt ?
<|-HendricK-|> i put it in bashrc
<|-HendricK-|> but still useless
<|-HendricK-|> :(
<|-HendricK-|> cannot resolve
<CellarDoor> night all
* CellarDoor waves
<|-HendricK-|> anybody ?
<kkathman> ReDrum...Im reading about NFS now
<|-HendricK-|> :(
<|-HendricK-|> no respond
<|-HendricK-|> :(
<|-HendricK-|> any body got any idea what is wrong with this ? Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Could not resolve '8080'
<gdh> sounds like someone's tried to configure a proxy and failed
<|-HendricK-|> yup
<|-HendricK-|> how ?
<|-HendricK-|> i put it in my bashrc
<|-HendricK-|> export http_proxy
<|-HendricK-|> but cannot for apt
<|-HendricK-|> :(
<_P_> Error while initializing the sound driver:
<_P_> device: default can't be opened for playback (No such file or directory)
<|-HendricK-|> if i try wget www.yahoo.com the proxy works
<_P_> my sound card  stop  to  work 
<|-HendricK-|> and for konquerer it works
<_P_> after  the  last  upgrade
<gdh> |-HendricK-|: man apt.conf
<gdh> |-HendricK-|: plenty of info about proxies in there
<|-HendricK-|> where is this apt.conf file lie at usually ?
<|-HendricK-|> seems like i have no apt.conf file
<gdh> |-HendricK-|: then create one /etc/apt.conf :)
<mikl> things are often less complicated than it seems in linux :)
<gdh> sorry, /etc/apt/apt.conf
<gdh> says so in the FILES section of 'man apt.conf' (at the very bottom)
<gdh> |-HendricK-|: Also see the EXAMPLES section of the manpage
<|-HendricK-|> ok
<|-HendricK-|> thx
<|-HendricK-|> then ? source it ?
<gdh> sometimes, the docs are all there for you :)
<gdh> no, use it as a guide to write your own
<surfbum> i'm new 2 ubuntu and can't get java installed
<surfbum> any ideas
<|-HendricK-|> www.ubuntuguide.org
<|-HendricK-|> surfbum : www.ubuntuguide.org
<surfbum> thanks
<surfbum> i like this o/s very fast
<surfbum> it looks like everything thing you have to install manually
<surfbum> thanks again
<Tm_T> hello
<Saeed_Bak> Any suggestions to a GUI firewall on Kubuntu? After going from Ubuntu Hoary to Kubuntu my Firestarter doesn't work
<Tm_T> uh, Firestarter does work fine
<buz> offtopic, but does anybody know when socket 939 semprons will be released?
<Prophet> hi
<membreya> hiya Prophet 
<Prophet> knnt ihr einen stream per kaffeine aufnehmen ?
<Prophet> bei mir gibts dann einen crash
<buz> doesn't work
<buga> Saeed_Bak: have a look at guarddog (universe). i haven't tried it, but I heard a lot goot words about it.
<buz> use mplayer
<Prophet> kk
<buz> and btw: english is preferred
<Prophet> ok
<freeformation> hullo
<freeformation> kubuntu doesnt prompt for a root pw
<freeformation> so what is the default pw for 'su'
<mikl> freeformation: there is no root account pr. default
<mikl> freeformation: but if you want one, just do "sudo passwd"
<gdh> A better idea is to wean yourself off a 'root password' completely...
<mikl> true
<freeformation> k
* mikl is still struggling with his habit of having root consoles all over the place :)
<freeformation> andn go full sudo 
<Prophet> i cant find mplayer for kubuntu !
<freeformation> apt-get!
<gdh> mplayer won't be included because of the same licensing problems which causes it not to be included in Debian
<hunger> Wow, #ubuntu is noisy!
<gdh> yes it is :)
<mikl> most large channels are :)
<_gary> ok why do you say that ?? =)
* hunger wonders what is the best way to find out how to help getting support for encrypted disks into ubuntu.
<hunger> That and general laptop stuff like hibernate, etc.
<freeformation> how can i enable auto-login without having su pw?
<hunger> freeformation: The su passwd is the one of the user logged in.
<hunger> freeformation: You should know that one;-)
<regeya> I see all sorts of people asking for neat things; hell, I'd just be happy with kipi-plugins. ;-)
<_ReDRuM_> gotta get rid of this crappy accuqa theme
<_ReDRuM_> hunger: post to forums?
<hunger> _ReDRuM_: Uhm... forums suck.
* _ReDRuM_ doesn't use them either
<_ReDRuM_> none the less it's an easy option
<regeya> .
<mikl> hunger: technically, forums are inanimate objects, completely unable to "suck" ;)
<regeya> now THERE's constructive criticism!
<gdh> haha :)
<_ReDRuM_> technically forums don't exist there's fora but forums? nope.
<mikl> true dat
<gdh> Not true, forums is a valid plural
<regeya> a forum is only as good as the people involved.  if you know how to make the forums "suck" less, go ahead, otherwise, YOU ARE PART OF THE PROBLEM.
<gdh> fora sounds uber-1337 though :)
<_ReDRuM_> gdh: fora is the valid plural
* regeya feels homicidal, all of a sudden
<_ReDRuM_> maybe in your bastardized american dictionaries forums is ok :)
<Tm_T> hi _ReDRuM_ 
<gdh> I'm British, thanks :)
<regeya> this from a guy with the nick _ReDRuM_
<hunger> mikl: Yeap, you are right... That makes it so much more surprising that they do suck so much, isen't it?
<_ReDRuM_> gdh - good.
<gdh> =)
* _ReDRuM_ is a brit too
<mikl> hunger: yes, it is indeed a wonder of nature :)
<_ReDRuM_> regeya: what from a guy with a nick redrum? :P)
<regeya> again, if you're doing nothing to improve the quality of a particular forum, you're part of the problem.
* freet tired
<_ReDRuM_> freet goto bed :)
<Tm_T> hmm
<hunger> mikl: And they actually are not even inannimate objects... in fact they do not exist in any physical form.
<freet> _ReDRuM_ nah :d
<regeya> yikes.
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: I slept a while, feel much better now =)
<_ReDRuM_> Tm_T: good stuff
<narg> Wow... this is the wierdest thing I've seen in a long while: http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/research/recording_head/pr/PerpendicularAnimation.html
<regeya> did I miss a memo about archive.ubuntu.com being down or something?
<_ReDRuM_> whats the thing you set to stop bash cashing paths again?
<regeya> cashing paths?
<_ReDRuM_> yeh
<regeya> cashing?
<_ReDRuM_> cache
<_ReDRuM_> when it finds an executable it remembers its location
* regeya shakes his head, goes back to work
<_ReDRuM_> regeya: k, you do that.
<_ReDRuM_> nobody know?
<Tm_T> ?
<regeya> would 'cashing' be the proper UK way of spelling 'caching'?
<_ReDRuM_> regeya: obviously not
<kkathman> so did the ubuntu site go down I guess
<regeya> that would be my guess
<mikl> but nevertheless, he probably did mean 'caching'
<kkathman> _ReDRuM_: Hey I read about NFS and i cant get it to where the linux box is visible on the network
<_ReDRuM_> kkathman: rpcinfo -p ?
<_ReDRuM_> paste in #flood
<kkathman> i already uninstalled it
<_ReDRuM_> no wonder you cant make it work :)
<kkathman> ROFL
<kkathman> I mean before silly :)
<_ReDRuM_> ok
<kkathman> It seems that for some reason, windows XP has an aversion to an external NFS
<kkathman> _ReDRuM_: I could go set it up again if you think we could get it working
<_ReDRuM_> kkathman: sure
<mikl> everything can be made to work, it's just a question of effort (in the linux-world, that is)
<_ReDRuM_> hash -r was what i was looking for
<kkathman> _ReDRuM_: so I'll go and install the nfs common and nfs kernel again real quick... 
<_ReDRuM_> ok
<_ReDRuM_> you also need rpc.portmap
<kkathman> _ReDRuM_: do I need to disable samba?
<_ReDRuM_> nope
<gdh> there's no need to use the nfs-kernel-server -- nfs-user-server will work fine nowadays
<gdh> it starts up a lot faster :)
<kkathman> _ReDRuM_: when you install nfs-common it installs portmap
<_ReDRuM_> ok... :)
<kkathman> _ReDRuM_: gimme a sec to reinstall
* _ReDRuM_ goes for coffee
<clayasaurus> hi
<mikl> clayasaurus: hi there :)
<clayasaurus> why isn't cdrdao package part of ubuntu/kubuntu ? 
<clayasaurus> it is required by k3b, which comes with kubuntu
<mikl> now, that's a good question
<_ReDRuM_> cdrecord also works with k3b
<kkathman> _ReDRuM_: ok I got those two packages installed
<_ReDRuM_> kkathman: sec im only passing the screen :)
<_ReDRuM_> *goes for a smoke*
<kkathman> k
<clayasaurus> ok, because when i first start k3d it complains that it needs cdrdao : ) so i just grabbed a random debian package and installed
<^jude^> hi, can someone help me out with a sudo problem?
<^jude^> I have just installed kubuntu for the first time, and can't get at the network settings because it doesn't accept my password...
<^jude^> any advice?
<_ReDRuM_> sudo -s
<_ReDRuM_> enter YOUR password not root
<_ReDRuM_> then passwd
<_ReDRuM_> and enter a password for root
<^jude^> I was doing it through the kde control centre, and the admin moode button rejected my password
<_ReDRuM_> the network settings probably want a root password
<_ReDRuM_> so goto a terminal and type "sudo passwd"
<_ReDRuM_> and set a root passwd
<_ReDRuM_> kkathman: ok
<_ReDRuM_> rpcinfo -p
<_ReDRuM_> paste in #flood
<InitMass> skype looks very ugly after the upgrade. how do i get the fonts and icons smaller again?
<Tm_T> hm
<candyban> Is there a graphical (kde) frontend for apt?
<_ReDRuM_> candyban: kynaptic comes with kubuntu but its crappy so get kpackage
<InitMass> candyban, synaptics
<_ReDRuM_> InitMass: synaptic is for the gnomes :)
* smouche finally bothered to plug real speakers into his laptop and is awed by streamtuner...
<smouche> synaptic is great, kynaptic is krappy
<ThatGuy> key is kunbuntu ubuntu afiliated with mepis
<_ReDRuM_> smouche: theyre both crappy kpackage > both
<smouche> I'll check it out _ReDRuM_
<ThatGuy> is kunbuntu ubuntu afiliated with mepis
<_ReDRuM_> smouche: you'll spin out by not being able to right click on packages though :) it's only the last remenants of synaptic in you and it will pass :) click the install button or the "mark" column to mark packages
<_ReDRuM_> ThatGuy: not that im aware
<_ReDRuM_> and mepis has crappy hardware support
<_ReDRuM_> do yourself a favour use kubuntu <3
<clayasaurus> also, it would be nice to have sdl image part of ubuntu/kubuntu : )
<ThatGuy> I notice a link to Mepis on ubunto site so I think maybe they are afiliated with each other in some manner
<_ReDRuM_> ThatGuy: id imagine it doesnt extend beyond both being debian-based.... i could be wrong but i never heard of such a thing
<^jude^> okay, I set a root password, now the kde control centre doesn't ask for a password when i click on the admin button, just says loading and stops dead (not crashed)
<_ReDRuM_> ^jude^: bizarre... restart kde and it should ask you for your root password
<_ReDRuM_> maybe you put too many wrong passwords into it
<^jude^> only 2 - mine and the new root one - will try cycling login
<_ReDRuM_> its the root one you want
<^jude^> noted
<smouche> thanks _ReDRuM_ 
<Tm_T> :)
<_ReDRuM_> smouche: you're welcome :)
<^jude^> can't login to kdm as root
<_ReDRuM_> ^jude^: dont do that!
<_ReDRuM_> good!
<^jude^> hehe
<Tm_T> kids..
<Tm_T> =)
<_ReDRuM_> root is only for messing with system settings
<Kortor> hi
<_ReDRuM_> use it as little as possible
<Legion> gah
<Legion> someone is using this name
<_ReDRuM_> hello kotor
<Kortor> hi redrum
<_ReDRuM_> your name is almost KOTOR
<^jude^> _ReDRuM_, I'm logged in as myself now...
<_ReDRuM_> starwars knights of the old republic :)
<Kortor> what is kotor
<_ReDRuM_> ^jude^: good shot - now run whatever wanted a password before
<_ReDRuM_> and give it the root password
<d> Hi!
<_ReDRuM_> Kortor: - starwars knights of the old republic game
<ThatGuy> _ReDRuM_ you nick is almost MurDer like the Jack Nicholson movie shining?
<Tm_T> Kortor: o/
<Kortor> redrum: heh
<^jude^> it was kde control centre, network settings, and since i gave root a password it has stopped asking for one - can i undo that maybe?
<_ReDRuM_> yeh like the kubric move, the steven king novel, etc
<_ReDRuM_> the horse..
<_ReDRuM_> ^jude^: your probably told it to remember the root password
<clayasaurus> anyone else having trouble loading http://www.ubuntulinux.org/? I get "timeout on server, connection was to port 80". i can load any other webpage fine
<Kortor> Monday I get access to my kubuntu box
* Kortor drools.
<_ReDRuM_> theres a little box to tick saying "remember password"
<d> I can't get DVDs to play with the multiverse MPlayer, even though they play OK (but jerkily) under xine
<d> Complains about the sound decoder
<^jude^> _ReDRuM_, no, i never ticked that :)
<smouche> wow, _ReDRuM_  -- this thing kpackage is awesome...
<Tm_T> smouche: no, apt-get is awesome
<_ReDRuM_> smouche: it will serve you well until it becomes quicker to just type "apt-cache search" "apt-get install" and "apt-get remove"
<d> Anyone got DVD playback working under Mplayer?
<Tm_T> =)
<ThatGuy> well I was just wanting to know for sure or not if Kubuntu Ubuntu was afiliated with Mepis since they had a link on there web site to Mepis,I get the feeling they are in kahoots together for some reason
<Tm_T> ok, I'm gonna idle ->
<_ReDRuM_> ThatGuy: i hope not
<_ReDRuM_> mephis is crap
<_ReDRuM_> im sure they meant well but it's a poor, poor product
<smouche> love the way kpackage hyperlinks stuff in the info pane; much quicker to find out what I want to know than using synaptic
<_ReDRuM_> i tried it before kubuntu - i wish that was the other way around :)
<^jude^> disabled root login with "sudo passwd -l root" - now i get asked for a password again, but it doesn't accept mine
<ThatGuy> I guess no one actually knows for sure so I think I will just go on my sense  of assumption
<candyban> Why can't any distro start with numlock enabled by default?
<_ReDRuM_> smouche: yeh its quite cool :) definately the best GUI tool
<_ReDRuM_> ThatGuy: if you can't find it on either pages press release that's highly unlikely
<d> also, the rarewares repository doesn't work with ubuntu. Is there a rarewares/ubuntu? I need musepack etc.
<_ReDRuM_> i've not seen it mentioned anywhere on the (k)ubuntu site or canonical ltds
<candyban> Where is xine?
<^jude^> is there another way to configure the network settings, besides the kde control centre?
<d> candy: xine-lib comes with kubuntu, but you need to download its interface seperately (xine-ui or something)
<_ReDRuM_> xine-ui - the xine video player, user interface <---- whatever its called im sure that brings it in
<anna> Hello, any chance default Kubuntu will do Microsoft VPN style?
<_ReDRuM_> anna: use openvpn its better
<_ReDRuM_> it works on microsoft too
<anna> _ReDRuM_: Will it connect to my company server?
<candyban> d: What kind of balony is that? I thought (k)ubuntu was so much better than debian?
<_ReDRuM_> anna: not if theyre using m$ style vpn
<anna> they are :( _ReDRuM_ 
<_ReDRuM_> it's a completely different product
<_ReDRuM_> google for "linux vpn howto" it's possible i just dont remember how
<anna> ok... thank you
<_ReDRuM_> yw, some of those howto's are dated but then again the system is dated :0 try and find a 2002 revision
<_ReDRuM_> i think its like 4 or 5th link
<clayasaurus> is ubuntu's server down? i can't load their website (i want to post on the feedback wiki)
<anna> thanks _ReDRuM_ , found it
<_ReDRuM_> np
<^jude^> is there another way to configure the network settings, besides the kde control centre?
<mikl> clayasaurus: I think it's somewhat /.'ed 
<mikl> there's been a lot of fuss about ubuntu the last few days :)
<whiskers> blenderhead, that is a funny nick
<blenderhead> why's that?
<whiskers> already 91 people in here + the 500 in ubuntu...this stuff is catching up with gentoo
<whiskers> the head part is funny
<_ReDRuM_> like the canonical guys said
<_ReDRuM_> this should be one of the main 3 distros
<_ReDRuM_> theres no reason why it cant be
<_ReDRuM_> its easily good enough
<_ReDRuM_> and they have 39 paid developers working on it :)
<mikl> true dat
<mikl> is really is good
<_ReDRuM_> gentoo plays a good role i think
<mikl> I just wish they'd spend less time on gnome and more on KDE :)
<_ReDRuM_> but its for people who like screwing around with linux
<_ReDRuM_> it's not amazing for just running as a system
<whiskers> _ReDRuM_, well gentoo has to experiment with the latest libraries and no one else can do that
<mikl> gentoo has many strongpoints, but I found it to be too much of a hassle
<_ReDRuM_> why not? i can compile from source on these other boxes too
<whiskers> mikl, well i found it to take too large a hard drive
<_ReDRuM_> i found it to constantly break things for no apparant reason
<_ReDRuM_> like id change nothing execpt emerge --sync from one build of the world to another
<whiskers> _ReDRuM_, you never build  world on gentoo
<_ReDRuM_> and then it wouldnt work the next time i tried , revdep-rebuild didnt help and i was constantly digging around for errors
<whiskers> _ReDRuM_, never never
<mikl> whiskers: not to mention the enormous overhead of compiling everything - for an update-junkie like me, that would be up to 10 compiles a day
<xmorph> hi, is there a mirror list available, ubuntu.org is unreachable... :(
<_ReDRuM_> whiskers: your supposed to be able to emerge -uDNav world
<whiskers> _ReDRuM_, because each compile may have some messages inside the compile telling you to do this or that 
<_ReDRuM_> check the forums your supposed to be able to update world...
<_ReDRuM_> aand the gentoo handbook
<whiskers> _ReDRuM_, and you have to watch each app very close because you only get a few seconds to read and understand what to do
<_ReDRuM_> whiskers: nohup emerge -uDNav world&
<_ReDRuM_> come back...
<_ReDRuM_> vi nohup.out
<mikl> _ReDRuM_: there was actually a nice tool for catching enotices - "enotice" :)
<_ReDRuM_> without being able to build world gentoo is pointless :)
<_ReDRuM_> mikl: handy
<whiskers> _ReDRuM_, no not at all...it is the easiest way to get the latest apps working
<whiskers> _ReDRuM_, but you have to do each library and each app separately
<_ReDRuM_> whiskers: hence... updating world should allow you to upgrade all the apps at once
<mikl> whiskers: not true, or at least, it shouldn't be :)
<_ReDRuM_> whiskers: i can see you are saying "if you take care and screw around with it doing it step by step it's mostly ok" however thats not how its SUPPOSED to work
<whiskers> _ReDRuM_, you cannot do that...because again in the middle of just one app..you have to go and do things
<mikl> whiskers: you ever heard of enotice
<_ReDRuM_> whiskers: you cant say its how its supposed to work because that contradicts the gentoo handbook
<mikl> but for all it flaws, I might very well use gentoo again for some purposes - but not for desktop machines
<narg> Hrm, in amarok, when I try to play, it says: Gstreamer error: Oss device /dev/dsp is in use by another program.
<_ReDRuM_> whiskers: regardless, doing things ocassionally like rebuilding mod_php broke mod_php for no reason, revdep-rebuild wouldnt help, it is a nightmare that is for tampering with things only
<narg> Nothing but kde is running.
<whiskers> _ReDRuM_, i can say from experience...i dont need a handbook....just compile python and watch it tell you to go here or there and run python-updater
<_ReDRuM_> whiskers: i dont care about how you limited gentoos brokenness the fact it doesnt work as described means its unfit for purpose.
<mikl> narg: change amaroK to use arts as output :)
<candyban> Where can I find libdvdcss ?
<crimsun> candyban: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<whiskers> candyban, you are in Germany...does your law allow libcss
<mikl> candyban: http://ubuntuguide.org/#dvdplayback
<narg> mikl: Only gives output as osssink, gconfsink, autoaudiosink and nasssink.
<narg> It was working fine yesterday too...
<candyban> mikl: thanks
<_thomas> evening
<_thomas> how can I get a TRASH ICON on the desktop?
<narg> heh, Im apt-get reinstalling amarok, and hoping it reverts to the working default it was at before...
<gdh> you could try creating a new URL shortcut with a URL of trash:/ 
<_ReDRuM_> whiskers: all that gentoo talk had me typing emerge into the console instead of apt-get :/
<whiskers> _ReDRuM_, that is funny
<mikl> _ReDRuM_: old habits die hard :)
<_ReDRuM_> heh.
<gdh> alias emerge "sleep 500 && apt-get'
<gdh> :)
<_ReDRuM_> gdh: good idea :)
<_ReDRuM_> alias emerge='echo no'
<_ReDRuM_> alias emerge='echo Error: bad command and foolish operator'
<_thomas> where can i find the icons?
<mikl> I'm still on gentoo-withdrawal too, I still keep thinking whether I should leave my computer on overnight for compiling openoffice or whatever :)
<gdh> _thomas: edit the properties and just click the icon - it should bring up an icon browser
<glass-eye> wth...ubuntu didn't let me set a root password
<gdh> glass-eye: correct. get over it :)
<_ReDRuM_> glass-eye: sudo passwd
<gdh> glass-eye: your user account already has full sudo access
<whiskers> mikl, if i had another computer i would like to see gentoo again....but i don't  so i am pleased with the limited selection on ubuntu and it doesn't take a big hard drive
<glass-eye> _ReDRuM_: i know...but still... :)
<mikl> sigh, this no-root-user-policy is kinda smart, but tends to be kinda annoying having people ask about it all the time :)
<glass-eye> gdh: yes, i noticed that 
<glass-eye> mikl: :)
<_ReDRuM_> glass-eye: some people hate sudo, others hate root shell, either way keeping the noobs out of root shell is a good ideas
<gdh> mikl: We need a bot with some %sudo trigger...
<glass-eye> _ReDRuM_: true, was just wondering if i missed a step or something, glad it was meant that way
* glass-eye goes to paint
<linkin> hello everybody
<mikl> gdh: or perhaps a big flaming sign on the boot-up screen or something: "There is no root, there is only sudo" :D
<_ReDRuM_> hi linkin
<gdh> mikl: Hah that'd work :)
<_ReDRuM_> ln -sf `which su` `which sudo`
<_ReDRuM_> :P
<_thomas> butthe empty trash has another icon as a full trash
<gdh> _thomas: <shrug> :)
<linkin> I've a question
<_ReDRuM_> linkin: 46.
<Kortor> oh, that reminds me.
<gdh> 42, please.
<mikl> no, 42
<_ReDRuM_> 42 is so 1980s
<Kortor> will ALL users have full sudo access with kubuntu? cause that would not be good... O_o
<linkin> hui
<gdh> Quality never goes out of fashion :)
<Kortor> or is it just the user created during install process?
<_ReDRuM_> Kortor: only the initial user
<Kortor> _ReDRuM_: Thanks a million
<_ReDRuM_> yw
<_ReDRuM_> Kortor: and anyone you put in admin group of course :)
<linkin> hmm 42?...
<_ReDRuM_> linkin: hitchiers guide to the galaxy reference
<linkin> nice :D
<_ReDRuM_> what was your question really linkin :)
<linkin> only one thing...
<Kortor> _ReDRuM_: Ah, so, noone? :P
<_ReDRuM_> Kortor: rm -rf /stupid/sudo/file
<_ReDRuM_> :P
<linkin> on your last rlease, i can't use my Graphiccard...
<Jefis> :)
<Jefis> help
<Kortor> heh
<Jefis> i updated kernel
<linkin> first start... i will get a ugly screen :P
<Jefis> and X won't start
<mikl> linkin: a brandname and model would be helpful :)
<Jefis> how to get kernel
<_ReDRuM_> Jefis: www.kernel.org
<_ReDRuM_> heh
<linkin> hehe k, 1mom
<Jefis> yeeee
<Jefis> via xchat-text ?
<Jefis> LD
<Jefis> :D
<Jefis> apt-get install <what> 
<Jefis> :)
<Kortor> apt-get install lynx
<Kortor> and use that
<Jefis> lynx?
<Kortor> to read www.kernel.org
<Jefis> that isn't a kernel
<linkin> Brandname: nvidia GeForce 6600GT 
<Kortor> its a text-based web browser
<loren> how is lynx anyways?
<_ReDRuM_> linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.10 on 386.
<loren> is it any good?
<loren> imo it's a text based web browser right?
<Kortor> bye
<narg> hrm, is there any way to revert to install defaults sans reinstalling?
<smouche> lynx is great, but I found it very tricky to use -- elinks seems much easier.  and it works well with both keyboard and mouse
<Jefis> redrum that should be on cd right?
<_ReDRuM_> Jefis: apt-cache search kernel | grep ^linux-image 
<Jefis> ok
<Jefis> thanks
<_ReDRuM_> Jefis: it does come on the cd it installs a kernel
<_ReDRuM_> i dont know how you managed to install without a kernel :)
<whiskers> smouche, lynx is my favorite...it is the fastest browser in the world
<smouche> I like to keep elinks running in the terminal pane when using kate.
<narg> wait, hes in linux without a kernel?
<linkin> are there any changes?
<linkin> with my graphiccard (Nvidia GeForce 6600 GT)?
<loren> rofl
<_ReDRuM_> Jefis: apt-cache search linux-image
<_ReDRuM_> thats better :)
* _ReDRuM_ notices some optimized kernels for athlon, pentium, etc have appeared
<_ReDRuM_> linux-image-2.6.11-1-k7 - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.11 on AMD K7.
<smouche> linux without a kernel... that's like pop-corn without the corn
<linkin> lol
<_ReDRuM_> doh
<anna> how big is the install image?
<smouche> talk about kernel panic
<_ReDRuM_> ubuntus dead
<_ReDRuM_> (sites)
<linkin> i don't want tell you that... but... i can't start kubuntu... because, it can't detect my graphiccard correctly
<root__> _redrum_ :)
<root__> fak
<Jefis2> redrum when i try to install
<Jefis2> it says "you allready have newest one"
<Jefis2> :)
<_ReDRuM_> anyone from kubuntu - minor bug - apt-getting a kernel suggests lilo when bootloader should be grub :)
<narg> heh, screw that, Im reinstalling. And next time Im not playing with the sound server :p
<_ReDRuM_> Jefis what chip do you have? pentium? athlon?
<Jefis2> athlon xp 
<Jefis2> athlon xp 1700+
<Jefis2> :)
<_ReDRuM_> apt-get install linux-image-2.6.11-1-k7
<Jefis2> a tried that 686 kernel, and X wont start
<_ReDRuM_> but the site is dead
<Jefis2> damm it
<Jefis2> are you sure about k7 ?
<_ReDRuM_> Jefis2 nvidia/ati vidcard? perhaps it somehow removed your video drive module
<Jefis2> nvidia
<_ReDRuM_> Jefis yup
<Jefis2> but...
<_ReDRuM_> k7 = athlonxp
<Jefis2> em, k7 isn't athlon or isit, damm
<Jefis2> :LD
<Jefis2> hmmm 
<_ReDRuM_> k8 = opteron
<Jefis2> so my box should run faster, right?
<mikl> Jefis2: theoreticly, yes
<_ReDRuM_> Jefis2: i shouldnt imagine you'd notice...
<anna> how big is the install image?
<_ReDRuM_> anna: too big heh
<Jefis2> so what's the diference?
<anna> my Kubuntu shows it at 100% during the whole download
<Jefis2> hey, then i run app, press CTRL+Z , it says STOPED, how to resume?
<_ReDRuM_> Jefis2: more devices supported, minor bugfixes and that kernel is optimized for install
<anna> I never had that before... :p
<_ReDRuM_> Jefis2 type fg
<mikl> Jefis2: that the kernel is compiled with AMD k7 in mind instead of just any x86 chip :)
<kaplanfx> site seems down
<_ReDRuM_> Jefis2: that kernel will probably only work on k7 
<_ReDRuM_> kaplanfx: it is
<Jefis2> fg :)
<mikl> Jefis2: and that should yield some kind of performance benefits, though not that big :)
<kaplanfx> anyone have the torrent for the livecd?
<kaplanfx> kubuntu hoary?
<linkin> what ever :D i will see, what i will get, if when i install kubunuti ;)
* _ReDRuM_ does some work
<kaplanfx> I think I accidently got the install cd torrent instead
<Jefis2> site is up yet?
<mikl> Jefis2: in fact, it is a matter of great discussion if that optimisation actually matters at all :)
<kaplanfx> getting 250kb/s though :)
<Jefis2> so if i build kernel myself, then my box should work more better, right?
<Jefis2> :)
<linkin> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<linkin> there you can find all torrents..
<mikl> Jefis2: in theory, yes. If you configure your kernel correctly.
<kaplanfx> thanks linkin
<Jefis2> when i press CTRL+Z how to resume that application later?
<mikl> Jefis2: just type fg
<kaplanfx> linkin: except that is down too :(
<Jefis2> right
<Jefis2> :)
<kaplanfx> prob on the same server as kubuntu.org
<linkin> you must reload
<linkin> ^^
<kaplanfx> trying, still nothing
<linkin> hmm
<linkin> I've the torrent for the full cd...
<mikl> seems that canonical will have to employ zeo or something soon :)
<_P_> ahahahahah 
<linkin> but not for the live
<_P_> ubuntu  is  down 
<_P_> archive.ubuntu.org  daesnt work :)
<linkin> wait a minute :)
<_P_> big succes :D
<crimsun> _P_: use a mirror: http://64.233.187.104/search?q=cache:XmNbmphb-KMJ:www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Archive+ubuntu+archive&hl=en&lr=&strip=1
<linkin> too many users who want this distro...
<_P_> crimsun:  thanks  but  i can  wait  until new ubunters  have done :D
<whiskers> hey i am getting the same message at ubuntu...why is it down
<kaplanfx> thanks crimsun
<whiskers> i wonder what is going on....that European commission stuff is very serious stuff
<whiskers> and the US is already screwed
<mikl> whiskers: European commission what?
<whiskers> and Canada is also thinking about a DMCA so they will also be screwed
<linkin> everything from ubuntu is on the same server (i think)
<crimsun> whiskers: it's not at all related to the patent stuff. Our ftpmaster says that the actual backbone is _broken_
<whiskers> crimsun, oh.
<kaplanfx> crimsun: are the .torrent files somewhere in the mirror directory structure?
<crimsun> kaplanfx: afaik, yes
<whiskers> kaplanfx, i have some files do you want me to put them on a torrent...which file do you want
<linkin> i could download all torrents...
<regeya> oh...right...new ubuntu release.  no wonder ubuntu.com is down. :-/
<kaplanfx> crimsun: I found it, had to scroll down to the cd-image mirrors
<_ReDRuM_> whiskers: software patents? who's going to pay attention to that :)
<whiskers> _ReDRuM_, i don't know what will happen but one Irishman said how the hell does this help us.
<_ReDRuM_> if the european comission say we have to have stupid patents then i say - screw them
<_ReDRuM_> civil disobedience
<_ReDRuM_> if nobody listens to them they will have to think again
<Jefis> i am alive :)
<DarthFrog> Jefis: That's very Descartisian of you. :-)
<Jefis> ?
<DarthFrog> Jefis: Descarte:  I think, therefore I am. 
<Jefis> ?
<DarthFrog> Jefis: Never mind.  
<Jefis> ok :)
<whiskers> DarthFrog, that is circular reasoning and proves nothing...you have already assumed "I" in your premise before your conclusion.
<DarthFrog> Jefis: Look up Rene Descartes sometime. 
<_ReDRuM_> haha
<DarthFrog> whiskers: Agreed.  But all we really have is our own subjective reality.
<Jefis> DarthFrog i don't understand you :)
<_ReDRuM_> DarthFrog: HAHA he done you ;)
<linkin> so...
<linkin> I've all these torrent files...
* gdh will now have Monty Python's Philosophers Song in his head all night
<DarthFrog> Jefis: Rene Descartes was a French philosopher/mathemetician.  Cartesian co-ordinates are his.  One of his most famous philosophical statements, on consciousness and the nature of reality was "I think therefore I am.
* regeya tries to use a mirror, getting nothing, hm...
<candyban> A "clean" kubuntu install is 1.4 G?
<gdh> ... and Rene Descartes was a drunken fart, 'I drink, therefore I am' ....
<Jefis> ok :)
<DarthFrog> gdh: Oh, I've proved that one many, many, many times! :-)
<mikl> gdh: oh, I wish I could have that ;)
<gdh> =))
<gdh> speaking of which, time for something liquidic and tasty, with pleasant after-effects
<linkin> http://linkin.mine.nu/kubuntu/
<DarthFrog> mikl: It's a Monty Python quote.  No surprise. :-)
<linkin> this is my home Pc... so... don't wonder, that you can't download so fast :P
<whiskers> well as far as i understand this stuff...i think if i click on a file with gnometorrent it will automatically seed the file out to the world
<Tm_T> uh, network broke here :/
<linkin> I'm away...
<Tm_T> whiskers: azureus!
<regeya> gah.  I've yet to find a server listed as an archive mirror that's really an archive mirror
<whiskers> Tm_T, i thought azureus was based on the out-of-date bittorrent code
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> hmm, dunno 'bout that
<Tm_T> but it works well
<whiskers> Tm_T, well as i understand it....bittorrent went to some significant changes in 4.0
<regeya> qa'pla
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> whiskers: I really don't use torrent but only twice a year =)
<whiskers> Tm_T, i have no need for it either...except to examine some Linux/Hurd stuff
<whiskers> well i need to reboot....seems like i am using virtual memory now
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> I am trying out Kubuntu Live
<regeya> greetings
<ubuntu> and everything is big, but my resolution is the same as my Mandrake
<regeya> .
<gdh> Likely some DPI detection is working properly in either MDK or Kub :)
<gdh> for interest, you can try this:   grep DPI /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<regeya> ooooooooooooooh dpi detection
<regeya> that thing that kde and gnome should rely on
<gdh> indeed. :)
<regeya> wonder if gnome still assumes a particular dpi setting
<gdh> I think it only falls back to 75 / 100 if it can't read DDC infor from the screen
<regeya> ah
<gdh> that's certainly been my experience
<gdh> e.g.boot up with the monitor switched off....
<gdh> (a rather shit downside to wake-on-lan)
<ubuntu> if I am using the Live CD, can I save files?
<whiskers> ok..don't ever click on a file with gnometorrent
<ubuntu> like how can I save files?
<Tm_T> wtf
<gdh> ubuntu: They go into a ramdisk
<gdh> plug a USB key in if you have one
<whiskers> my system went into virtual memory and never came out
<ubuntu> k
<ubuntu> ill try USB ey
<gdh> _ubuntu: hopefully an icon for it should 'just appear' on your desktop :)
<whiskers> so much for that idea
<ubuntu> KDE 3.4 looks really nice
<whiskers> yes i had kde3.4 on gentoo...it is nice..it needed some env adjustments but was ok....but some apps are not fully developed yet
<_ubuntu> hi! I did not succeed to make the wlan card of the Acer Extensa 2900 work. It's an ipw2200 card, but the radio kill switch turns it off. The fsam7400 also did not help. When I echo different values as root to the rf_kill value in the /sys fs, it stays on it's value. There must be a hidden magic. Any hints?
<whiskers> you know does this ubuntu have java 1.5 installed
<whiskers> does anybody know
<gdh> It doesn't have any Java runtime installed
<whiskers> oh ok...well then i won't worry about ants
<_ReDRuM_> you can just install it from sun
<whiskers> _ReDRuM_, that is a nightmare...i tried to do that on gentoo and it took days to get it working.....no thanks
<Hsun> Hi everybody, can i have some help ? :)
<ubuntu> how can I change it so I double click on folders/files, instead of the cursor changing to the hand, and only single clicking?
<whiskers> _ReDRuM_, i just let sun have all that java stuff....i can live without ants and phex
<gdh> ubuntu: By experimenting with the control center
<_aim> hummm
<F_for_Fragging> hello everybody, are more people having problems with playing enemy territory on kubuntu?
<whiskers> F_for_Fragging, i don't have room for all those gentoo games...i don't bother with them anymore
<Tm_T> F_for_Fragging: uh, runs better than fine =)
<Tm_T> whiskers: gentoo game?!
<whiskers> Tm_T, yes that is why gentoo has 1000 people....all those games but it takes a big hard drive
<amundsen> hi
<Tm_T> whiskers: oh, I don't think gentoo have nothing to do with ET
<F_for_Fragging> well, my problem is that when I run my desktop on 1280 x 960 and ET on 1024 x 786
<amundsen> i heared that kubuntu doesn't update properly if you uninstall packages from tyhe default installation. is it true ?
<whiskers> Tm_T, yes they do...they have lots and lots of games working
<F_for_Fragging> and when I exit ET then my desktop gets mad
<Tm_T> whiskers: oh, so?
<whiskers> Tm_T, i even played that one too...it had soldiers and looked like Castle Wolfenstein
<gdh> amundsen: If you uninstall libc6, then sure I think things won't work properly :)
<F_for_Fragging> when I set ET to run at 1280 x 960 it doesn't happen though
<whiskers> but gentoo takes too big a hard drive
<Tm_T> whiskers: well, you can play ET in (K)Ubuntu
<Colin2> would there be any reason for kubuntu to be emiting a high-pitched beep at me?
<whiskers> well i only have a 40gig...that is why i am not using gentoo....i don't need all that stuff
<Tm_T> whiskers: you don't need gentoo for play ET
<Frafra> hi all
<gdh> Colin2: Is it coming from your speakers?
<gdh> (i.e. rather than a hard disk that's about to die :)
<Tm_T> Frafra: hello
<Colin2> yes
<Frafra> i've installed (on ubuntu) kubuntu-desktop. What i must do for uninstall it, kde and others?
<gdh> tried opening the KMix mixer and muting any channels you don't need?
<gdh> Colin2: more immediately, does the whine stop if you mute everything?
<Tm_T> Frafra: apt-get remove Kubuntu-Desktop
<Colin2> yes
<Frafra> thanks
<gdh> Tm_T: no, that will only remove the meta-package
<Colin2> its not a whine, its a high-pitched beep thats like "beep....beep....beep"
<Colin2> whichs seems to be periodic
<ubuntu> I cant figure out how to change it so I double click on folders/files, instead of the cursor changing to the hand, and only single clicking?
<Frafra> Tm_T, it doesn't uninstall kde ecc.
<ubuntu> I've looked all over KCC
<gdh> Colin2: I've no ideas, tbh :(
<gdh> Colin2: Pop a message on the forums?
<Colin2> it would appear to be acoustic scanning in kwifimanager
<Colin2> which is good
<Colin2> cause i can now shut it up :D
<gdh> haha cool :)
<gdh> what kind of wifi do you have that 'just worked' :)
<Colin2> it didn't just work :(
<Colin2> I had to download + install ndiswrapper
<Frafra> what i must do?
<gdh> Colin2: Ah, K :)
<Tm_T> hm
<gdh> I'm still rather impressed that a USB key icon really just 'just appear' on the desktop when I plug a key in
<gdh> little amuses the simple, I know...
<whiskers> but anyway ET is a nice game
<whiskers> but i don't room for all that gentoo stuff
<whiskers> and most of it...i don't know how to use anyway
<whiskers> but they really need to get bittorrent 4.0 working on ubuntu because it had major design changes
<shogouki> gdh: ivman is in the kubuntu todo list :) http://code.mizzenblog.com/thing/ivman
<whiskers> i wonder what version gnometorrent uses
<mdz> _ubuntu: look for a physical switch controlling the RF kill switch
<Tm_T> whiskers: you don't need at any gentoo stuff, you can istall just ET to your Kubuntu
<gdh> shogouki: Excellent news :)
<Tm_T> whiskers: that's 270M installation package, that's all
<gdh> One of the biggest stumbling blocks at the moment is WiFi support, which is tricky with all the various binary drivers / firmwares :/
<Tm_T> nah, easy
<gdh> and building packages locally isnt a fantastic idea.. we're back to Gentoo again :)
<dimmak> gdh: ndiswrapper helping in that regard?
<gdh> dimmak: nono I mean even talking about Linux drivers for wlan cards
<gdh> dimmak: they almost all need a firmware file at some point
<gdh> and that can't be freely redistributed
<dimmak> i see
<anna> i have ralink, no firmware
<anna> GPLed driver
<dimmak> out of curiosity... how is gigabit wired lan support?
<Tm_T> dimmak: works
<gdh> dimmak: should be fine - tg3 and e1000 driver will cover 90% of chips
<gdh> that's all kernel level, nowt to do with the running OS
<gdh> anyone have experience of the Marvell Yukon Gbit chipset?
<dimmak> i think of wireless as merely a convenient extension of wired networks... so i am still quite satisfied with 11mbps speeds even though i have 54mbps cards... i still prefer my lucent orinoco card
<gdh> My actiontec usb things are cheap and nasty - they just stop working for a few seconds now and again
<gdh> even do it on Windows :/
<dimmak> and for watching movies over the network it works fine
<gdh> Yeh, 11m cards aren't quite quick enough for DVB /MPEG2 / DVD streaming...
<dimmak> just fine for xvid and svcd bin files for me though
<dimmak> no need to stream a dvd when it is far more convenient to just put it in the dvd drive
<gdh> oh certainly for that low bitrate stuff
<dimmak> of course convenience in a matter of opinion
<dimmak> *is
<dimmak> so is there any specific chipset manufacturer that is providing linux support in regards to higher speed wireless?
<_ReDRuM_> hmm
<_ReDRuM_> this is quite scarey http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-February/004058.html
<DarthFrog> dimmak: Orinoco, Prism and Atheros.
<_ReDRuM_> how does ubuntu interract with the kernel differently from other linux?
<dimmak> DarthFrog: orinoco!=prism?
<dimmak> oh... they are proxim
<dimmak> my bad
<anna> i have ralink, no firmware, 11g WLAN and even 64 bit support
<anna> eh. i mean 54mbit WLAN
<anna> The only choice of you want your machine to be Free Software and use WLAN
<anna> (fast one)
<gdh> never heard of ralink - are they a chipset manufacturer ?
<Kortor> hi
<Kortor> I just read this thing about linspire
<Kortor> Linspire CHARGES you to download software
<gdh> yes :)
<Kortor> if you use their version of apt-get
<Kortor> shudder
<gdh> they charge you for a GUI frontend of apt-get
<gdh> :)
<Kortor> and they try and sell you stuff
<Kortor> with gaim
<Kortor> its sick
<gdh> they sell to Mom + Pop who don't know any better
<gdh> that's business, good luck to them :|
* Kortor heaves up his lunch.
<Riddell> charge?  now that's an interesting idea.  /me adds to feature list of kubuntu breezy
<Kortor> but they're using _LINUX_ to do it. :(
<gdh> 'Breezy B____hog' ?
<gdh> Kortor: joys of open source :)
<Riddell> gdh: badger :)
<gdh> ok dinner ready, bbl
<gdh> hah
<Riddell> Kortor: they're using KDE too
<mikl> well, Linspire is a pretty good distro, after what I've heard :)
<Kortor> shudder
<Kortor> ive seen pictures of it
<mikl> there's a review of it here: http://os.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/03/30/1229231&from=rss
<Kortor> And I haven't heard anything good about it, except for that it looks like Windows. Which is hardly good in my opinion.
<Riddell> they sponsor kde-look and kde-apps, this makes them extremely valuable
<mikl> and they have contributed a lot to many different projects
<Kortor> I don't doubt that. I just dislike that they try to sell people things in a very nosy way.
<Riddell> mikl: I can't think of any
<mikl> I have no grudges against Linspire - they make a real good beginner distro
<mikl> Riddell: nvu perhaps :)
<Riddell> ok 1 :)
<mikl> and if I'm not much wrong, the paid Everaldo to do the Crystal SVG set, which is default for KDE :)
<mikl> and they sponsor Gaim
<mikl> and so on...
<Riddell> mikl: you are much wrong :)
<dimmak> really? seems pretty accurate
<mikl> Riddell: oh, how so?
<mikl> look at the bottom of http://gaim.sourceforge.net/ - It says "Linspire - a proud sponsor"
<mikl> what do you think that means?
<Kortor> As a final note on licensing, Richard Stallman, founder of the GNU project and the Free Software Foundation, recently said of Linspire, "No other GNU/Linux distribution has backslided so far away from freedom. Switching from MS Windows to Linspire does not bring you to freedom, it just gets you a different master."
<mikl> Richard Stallman...
<Riddell> mikl: greap for linspire at http://planet.ubuntu.com/
<Riddell> grep
<dimmak> noooo... my system has been "up to date" for far too long
<Riddell> Kortor: where's that?
<mikl> Riddell: my browser doesn't come with grep-support :P
<Riddell> mikl: which browser?
<mikl> Konqueror :)
<Riddell> mikl: press /  then type  linspire
<mikl> yes, I have found the article you're pointing too
<mikl> however, the previous versions of Crystal SVG that Everaldo have made are under GPL
<mikl> and afaik, Linspire was paying him then too :)
<Riddell> they're under the LGPL and were sponsored by SuSE (and Mandrake and Connectiva)
<Riddell> but we never got the sources so thewy arn't SVG and they arn't maintainable
<anna> I always read about how the SVGs never materialize in KDE CVS
<mikl> I wouldn't be much surprised if these icons, too, will be released under gpl :)
<Kortor> whats is the LGPL?
<anna> Releasing binaries (png images) as GPL is not even a real license
<Riddell> mikl: linspire has had nothing to do with crystal SVG, the clear-e icons might appear under the LGPL (and if they don't I'll sue their arses off bwahaha)
<anna> Because you don't get the preferred form of modification
<anna> The SVG source
<anna> Riddell: I saw your note.... I hope you kick them
<Riddell> Michael Robinson said he'd get back to me, it'll all end out happily I'm sure
<shogouki> mikl: links -dump http://planet.ubuntu.com/ | grep -i linspire :)
<mikl> Riddell: well, they still do payroll a lot of OSS projects, though :)
<Riddell> Robertson he is
<andreas_> Can anyone point me to a sources.list if i want to update a preview to the final kubuntu?
<Riddell> mikl: yep, they're lovely really
<anna> why preview, when you can have final?
<Riddell> andreas_: same sources
<anna> ah... slap self.... i read "of the final"
<andreas_> riddell: Thanks!
<anna> Riddell: When will beaver come to exist?
<mikl> ohwell, I need to go - try not to stir up too much commercial-distro-hate while I'm gone ;)
<anna> It's not commericial, Canonical is, it is non-free distros that we don't like
<Riddell> anna: breezy badger.  not sure, soon I guess
<anna> ah... so breezy, should I put it in my sources.list already? :)
<Riddell> anna: just tried, not working yet
<mikl> whatever - as long as Microsoft i still dominating the market, I don't think we should bother with critique of other linux-distros :)
<anna> I browsed it with konqueror to check today. 
<anna> So, Riddell how was your release party :-)
<Riddell> anna: well, not wanting to spend the 60 quid to get to london I spent it in bed sleeping :)
<anna> wow, Ubuntu is #1 on distrowatch page hit ranking
<Riddell> yeah but really all those distrowatch hits are people searching for kubuntu (which has made it to 11 after a months existance)
<anna> i was looking for that
<anna> yet i cannot find it?
<simplex3> Has anyone else had font-size issues after installing the nvidia binary drivers?
<anna> Origin: Isle of Man ?
<Riddell> anna: by default they show the last 6 months where kubuntu does do so well, change it to 1 month at the top of the rank
<simplex3> All of the sudden all my X fonts are twice as large on screen as they used to be.  I moved back to the nv driver and it went back to normal.
<Riddell> anna: secretly we're tax dodgers :)
<anna> Riddell: eep :p
<sander__> Will we be able to order Kubuntu CDs from Canocial like regular Ubuntu? Does anyone know?
<Beineri> sander__: no
* Riddell still awaiting sponsorship offers for that one
<Riddell> maybe I should ask Linspire :)
<Beineri> Riddell: how much? :-)
<Beineri> Riddell: lol
<Riddell> Beineri: not sure, aseigo has asked, quite a lot I suspect
<Beineri> shipping should be the most expensive part
<anna> Riddell: If you look at "last month" in distrowatch, Kubuntu is #9 and Ubuntu is even further ahead #1
<anna> And now guess who is 8# :p
<Riddell> ooh, we've gone up 2 places
<Beineri> every day 2 places, that's would be #1 in 8 days :-)
<anna> The potential is clearly there
<anna> I think too many are still thinking Knoppix where they hear KDE Live CD
<anna> And don't think Kubuntu CD could be better
<Beineri> _ubuntu: try "/nick <foo>" :-)
* Beineri thinks Klax ;-)
<anna> And others are hearing Kubuntu is Ubuntu just with KDE, can't be more than an afterthought
<anna> Few people grasp that Kubuntu is a fully accepted project in Canonical
<andreas_> Do i just install the kde-core instead of kde if i want to install my own programs? Many of the sandard are crap!
<andreas_> standard
<Beineri> andreas_: which?
<Riddell> anna: any ideas on how to fix that attitude welcomed
<sander__> anna: I would say some of use feel it will be a fully accepted project when it has at least some parity in terms of things like CDs and resources.
<andreas_> beineri: Don`t get me started... 8+% or so
<andreas_> 80%
<sander__> Not to be a smartass or anything this more about Canocial then kubuntu.
<Beineri> Riddell: http://ubuntulinux.org/kubuntu displaying the content of kubuntu.org ;-)
<Riddell> andreas_: we actually interested if you have better suggestions for programmes
<Riddell> I wonder if [fab]  has converted to kubuntu yet
<[fab] > nope
<Beineri> andreas_: kde-core will not help you as much as kde-devel would do...
<andreas_> riddell:I don`t mean to be rude but how can you make a difference as to the standard programs?
<Beineri> [fab] : hi
<[fab] > hi Beineri 
<Riddell> andreas_: because I picked them and I can change them
<andreas_> beineri: What`s the difference between the two?
<Beineri> andreas_: kde-devel installs the headers, so you can compile your favorite KDE apps
* Riddell has the power
* Beineri fears Master Riddell 
<andreas_> riddel: IRSSI should be there, openoffice2 as well for starters
<Beineri> andreas_: well, release openoffice2 ;-)
<Riddell> andreas_: irssi is for elite people (like me) who can install it themselves, 
<Riddell> and openoffice 2 isn't out yet, but the packages are there 
<anna> Riddell: The name Kubuntu has contributed to the perception certainly. After Ubuntu had so much press, it really sounds like an afterthought.
<anna> Riddell: Maybe now is a good time to announce a name contest and describe in it the role of the project relating to Ubuntu
<gdh> yay first official release done! Now let's change the name and confuse /everyone/! :)
<andreas_> riddel: Riddel: Okay... Another thing.
<ataxic> where is the kmenu layout file stored?
<anna> sander__: You don't have full access to resources?
<andreas_> riddell: I really hate Kontact - you ought to think about another mailprogram
<Beineri> ataxic: applications.menu
<anna> Like Kmail :p
<andreas_> riddel: azureus and a downloadmanager as well
<Beineri> anna: I bet he says mutt :-)
<Riddell> ataxic: /etc/xdg/menus/kde-applications.menu
<andreas_> are you guys referring to me?
<anna> But there is no Kmutt, Beineri  :-)
<andreas_> I`m not saying this to be rude
<Beineri> alias kmutt=mutt
<[fab] > bla
<Riddell> anna: it wasn't my first choice of name, but I was overruled
<ataxic> Riddell: Beineri : thnx
<anna> Riddell: The name is good in giving a quick idea if you already heard about Ubuntu.
<sander__> anna: I'm not a kubuntu developer, but from what I see, Ubuntu employs a substantial number of gnome people and only 1 (haggi) Kubuntu devloper. I realize that there are limits as to what they can do, but for my opinion they would get more bang for their buck with KDE.
<Riddell> sander__: haggai isn't employed by canonical
<sander__> Worse yet. :(
<anna> sander__: Ah, they have to focus on one thing and I let them decides themselves what that is.
<anna> sander__: Esp. if they are open to let others join on equal level
<Beineri> andreas_: you're also not very constructive just telling your feeling
<Riddell> andreas_: azureus looks to be java
<andreas_> Beineri: That`s what i was asked to do
<ht990332> hi, I'm downlaoding Kubuntu. I have a couple of questions? does kubuntu support video4linux? will I be able to install the Nvidia graphics driver?
<Beineri> andreas_: no, you were asked for better suggestions. not what you hate.
<sander__> Well in this case they want to build a desktop for the average user, but Gnome is developer focused (ie Nautilus the best file browser for people who use the command line to browse files) I think they would do better to at least give people a choice in this regard as opposed to being another corporation that funds Gnome chasing windmills like they do.
<Beineri> andreas_: and if you can even tell why your suggestion is better than the current one...
<anna> sander__: After UserLinux failed, after Ximian was bought into what became the owner of Suse, there was a gap for commercial Gnome distribution, not?
<anna> Think of how many KDE stuff there already is... Xandros, Lycoris, ...
<andreas_> Beineri: Well... Having used linux for only a few months I`m a bit limited thereof, KDE is even newer to me
<gdh> anna: Surely isn't Novell's own desktop Linux distro GNOME based?
<Beineri> andreas_: than at least say why you hate something... *sigh*
<sander__> anna: IMHO all these corporations like Gnome because they're not beholden to anyone (Trolltech) but Gnome is so unfocused that it isn't the best candidate for the desktop.
<anna> andreas_: If you want to try other mail programs, mozilla-thunderbird and evolution are maybe worth trying
<andreas_> Beineri: Il be glad to explain my opinion though. Just let me know which app you want to start with.
<Beineri> <andreas_> riddell: I really hate Kontact
<anna> gdh: I don't know for sure, they released some Ximian thing, but well, SLES and Suse are the thing for them
<andreas_> .. because I find Evolution to me more simple, versatile nicer
<gdh> Kontact works very well for the most part.. I personally think it still feels a little fragile, but I've not engaged in a proper hunt / trace / bug report so I dont' whine about it :)
<sander__> Gnome will always be in beta with performance problems until they focus on building a great desktop instead of great technology. With Beagle and Mono the system requirements are only going to increase going forward.
<Beineri> gdh: NLD includes both KDE and GNOME
<anna> I hope KDE 4 will bring full Python (and whatever) bindings
<gdh> Beineri: Ok cool, database updated :)
<anna> One of them into kdebase
<andrewski> so i just installed kde and it freezes on startup (i see the progress bar and icons for the splash screen on a grey background).  how can i fix this?
<[fab] > Riddell: I am rather loyal to my current distro
<Beineri> sander__: if "all these corporations like Gnome" where are the large *corporate* GNOME desktop deployments?
<[fab] > not to say I can't change
<andrewski> should i wipe .kde?  or are there specific packages i need to make sure are installed?
<anna> andrewski: you said just installed kde, do you have a .kde?
* Riddell suspects the need for covert kubuntu installations in Utrecht
<ht990332> hello, I'm currently downlaoding Kubuntu. I have a couple of questions before I install.  Does kubuntu support Video4linux and will I be able to install the NVIDIA graphics driver?
<andrewski> anna: to be accurate, i just reinstalled kde. :P
<Beineri> sander__: or let's make fun about that "millions JDS systems deployment in China" (at day of release) myth :-)
<andrewski> ht990332: yes to nvidia.
<anna> andrewski: jm  hm, why did you do it, was it already screwed?
<sander__> Beineri: I mean Sun and Red Hat companies like that. From what I've read, they hire the bulk of the Gnome developers and then drag the project in different directions. 
<andrewski> anna: why did i reinstall it?
<anna> andrewski: yeah
<ht990332> andrewski: using the driver I downloaded from Nvidia site? 
<gdh> ht990332: video4linux is in the kernel - the bttv module should autoprobe your TV card just fine
<andrewski> ht990332: there's one in ubuntu.
<ht990332> cool, I
<ht990332> cool, I'm so excited about switching from Fedora to Kubuntu
<sander__> I really wish I could like Gnome, but I just find it perpetually in beta, with buggy eye candy, changing major features for no real reason between each release.
<andrewski> anna: i normally use xfce (kind of a change, eh?) so last time i tried kde, i uninstalled it when i was "done".  now i want to try it again.
<andrewski> ht990332: yeah, getting away from RPMs is nice. :)
<andreas_> ht: You won`t regret the change!
<anna> andrewski: hm, you ought to try using without the old .kde, esp. if you didn't use it
<ht990332> andrewski: I'm already accoustomed to using apt-get. 
<anna> andrewski: Kubuntu has some nice defaults that you would otherwise miss
<andrewski> anna: well, i went through and configured stuff, but yeah, i'll try it after deleting.  i didn't want to have to.  (kde has so many options!)
<anna> just do mv .kde .kde.bak
<anna> and then startx -- :1
<andrewski> anna: already deleted. :)
<andrewski> anna: i could just run it in xnest, yes?
<anna> or that 
<ht990332> andrewski: another important question, will kubuntu auttomatically detect my max resolution or will I be stuck with 1024x786?
<andrewski> anna: or how would i run GDM on :1?
<andrewski> ht990332: it *should* detect it, though you may have to add it manually.
<andrewski> ht990332: you certainly won't be "stuck", though.
<andreas_> ht: auto-detect, have heard of problems
<anna> dunno, depends if kde is your default session type
<anna> then startx will do
<andrewski> anna: it's not; that's the problem.
<gdh> ht990332: It will default to whatever your *monitor* tells it is the reccomended resolution.
<andrewski> an: you should get tab completion. :)
<anna> ah... can't you just make a new session?
<andrewski> anna: i guess i could.
<anna> "switch user"
<anna> in KDE and Gnome I think they have it, potentiall Xfce has it too
<gdh> ht990332: and that will typically be less than the 'max' e.g you'll usually get 1024 on a 17" CRT by default
<andrewski> anna: well the Xfce menu is the same as Gnome's.
<sal002> Does the site have a list of sources for apt.source in ubuntu (to get kubuntu packages)?
<sal002> Also, does the kubuntu version of gambas have the html module?
<hunger> How can I post on ubuntuforums.org?
<anna> andrewski: I don't know Gnome well enough :p
<ht990332> gdh: what if I want to set the max to 1280?
<andrewski> anna: fair enough. :)
<andrewski> hunger: register.
<hunger> It never lets me... no priviledges.
<ht990332> gdh: what will I have to edit?
<gdh> ht990332: TBH unless you just edit the X config file directly, I'm not sure
<gdh> ht990332: it's a fairly trivial change, though.
<gdh> on ubuntu /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ht990332> gdh: so editing xorg.conf should do it?
<sal002> Or are the regular ubuntu sources the same for kubuntu?
<gdh> ht990332: to the best of my knowledge, yes...
<gdh> ht990332: i.e. so it should be enough just to amend one line to say Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<ht990332> gdh: what about the refresh rate?
<gdh> ht990332: that'll be predetermined by what your monitor tells X it supports.
<gdh> X will calculate the highest refresh rate suitable for the available video bandwidth
<anna> Is xorg-driver-fglrx the proprietary driver or a free one?
<ht990332> gdh: thanks, I can't wait. 2 more hours for kubuntu iso image to finsh downloading :)
<gdh> anna: the Free ATI one...  2d accel only.
<gdh> anna: apt-cache show xorg-driver-fglrx :)
<gdh> oh no hang on I'm not reading it properly =)
<gdh> ignore me :)
<gdh> "Filename: pool/restricted..." so it must be the binary-only closed ATI one
<gdh> ht990332: ouch. dialup or 'not-very-broadband' ?
<anna> gdh: Now you know why I am asking :p
<gdh> anna: Isn't it lovely when things are made clear ? :)
<ht990332> gdh: not very fast broadband. 128 kilobit/sec
<gdh> anna: I guess if it's a seperate package then it *must* be a non-free one, since a truly free one will be included with X itself
<andrewski> so anna.  i tried again.  this time the first time wizard did its thing and then it froze at the splash screen again.  after a few seconds, there were these garbled lines going across the screen.  what the heck?
<gdh> ht990332: Ouch :) At least the latency will be low...
<anna> andrewski: sorry no idea... 
<andrewski> anna: should i try installing more packages?  i tried to do a relatively minimal install.
<andrewski> or should i go to #kde?
<gdh> andrewski: You can always try :/ If you have a digicam it might help to take a picture of what's on your screen?
<andrewski> gdh: well, isn't kde-base enough to get started?
<andrewski> no cam here, unfortunately.
<gdh> andrewski: I haven't been following the story. I'm guessing you've been using main Ubuntu and want to try KDE ?
<spikeb> any way to play AAC files in kubuntu?
<andrewski> gdh: indeed.  and it freezes at the splash screen.  i deleted ~/.kde* and the wizard worked and THEN it froze. :P
<gdh> andrewski: the way to get the right packages is apt-get install kubuntu-desktop 
<andrewski> gdh: but that has a lot of stuff i may not want, right?
<gdh> andrewski: Probably. you can always remove it again afterwards.
<andrewski> gdh: true.  i'll try that out.
<spikeb> i know there are libs for AAC support, just wondering if amarok or juk can play aac files
<Jefis> how to remove any kernel from pc from console?
<gdh> andrewski: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingKDE
<Jefis> :)
<Jefis> how to remove kernel?:)
<Jefis> from console, 
<gdh> Jefis... uh.. why? that sounds like a really bad idea.
<Beineri> apt-get remove linux-foo
<Jefis> first i download 686 kernel
<Jefis> that was unstable
<Jefis> then tried k7
<Jefis> after that pc crashes in 3minutes :)
<gdh> What actual CPU do you have?
<andrewski> yeah, 686 and k7 are for different types of processors....
<Jefis> athlon xp 1700 +
<Jefis> :)
<Jefis> AMD ATHLON XP 1700+ :)
<gdh> k7 should be the one for you, then....
<Jefis> but's crashing
<gdh> what happens with the 'PC crashes' exactly?
<Jefis> freezes
<gdh> what do you see? any large kenrel panic messages?
<Jefis> no
<Jefis> freeze
<Jefis> :)
<gdh> any flashing caps lock / scroll lock lights?
<Jefis> doesn't work
<Jefis> it just freeze, and that's it
<Jefis> by the way
<TechLord> is anyone else having problems with control center
<Jefis> one time, it went to console, and outpoot many text
<Jefis> probably kernel messeges
<Jefis> don't know how to say
<Jefis> it's like "blue screen of death"
<Jefis> i don't know ;)
<andrewski> Jefis: (someone correct me if i'm wrong but) maybe you should ask this in #ubuntu here; i'm sure there are some athlon users there too.
<gdh> Jefis: At a pinch then you can try to install 'linux-386' package and remove linux-k7 and linux-686 packages
<andrewski> not to tell you to leave. ;P
<gdh> Jefis: That's true - this problem is non-kubuntu specific.
<Jefis> ok
<gdh> kubuntu  = ubuntu just with KDE packages on the install CD
<andrewski> Jefis: a lot of devs hang out in #ubuntu but not here.
<gdh> heh :)
<andrewski> gdh: am i wrong?
<gdh> andrewski: No idea, I never sit in ubuntu, but it makes sense the devs will be there since they're being paid by Canonical
<gdh> Wow, get paid to IRC - now that's a job :)
<Jefis> can you tell exact kernel name
<Jefis> :)
<Jefis> linux-image-2.6.10.5-386[1~
<gdh> Jefis: no, but you can find out easily enough using Kynaptic
<Jefis> gdh i will crash :)
<Jefis> if i run kde :)
<gdh> Oh I see it only crashes if KDE actually runs?
<gdh> does it crash if you just let it sit at th elogin screen
<Jefis> yes
<gdh> for a few minutes?
<Jefis> wait, i will trie, back in 5minutes or later :)
<gdh> He's certainly keen :)
<andrewski> gdh: keen?
<gdh> eager, interested, strong appetite for the task.
<andrewski> gdh: ah, yes.  i think of keen as 'sharp and smart'. :)
<gdh> language is wonderful :)
<andrewski> gdh: indeed.
<Jefis> have crashed :)
<Jefis> it's probably with nvidia drivers
<gdh> <nod>
<andrewski> gdh: might that be my problem too?
<gdh> I'm afraid I know nothing about them...
<gdh> could well be - I would definitely try removing them and just use the normal "nv" free driver
<Jefis> gdh,  i should use k7 kernel?
<Jefis> right?
<gdh> in xorg.conf
<gdh> Jefis: Yes.
<Jefis> but first i have to install that kernel, o first remove old ones?
* [fab]  is filling in the KUbuntu wiki wrt QtGTK
<andrewski> gdh: hey, nvidia is free. :)
<gdh> andrewski: LOL :)
<gdh> let's not start the free beer discussion =)
<andrewski> gdh: and i use opera web browser.  wanna fight? :P
<Jefis> :)
<Jefis> i using opera too :-))
<gdh> andrewski: Sure, just right after you finish that commercial break :)
<Roey> hi
<andrewski> gdh: heh.
<Roey> um
<Roey> http://slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=145437&cid=12176562
<Roey> :P
<gdh> tch, no lack of whinging tossers on /, =)
<Jefis> gdh, what means "linux-foo-blabla-smp"
<Beineri> Roey: not very Kubuntu-specific...
<gdh> Jefis: Symmetric MultiProcessing - multiple CPUs...
<gdh> Jefis: or an Intel CPU with 'hyperthreading'
<Jefis> or i will start to dream about that :)
<Beineri> Roey: complaint to mother ship :-)
<gdh> Roey: Tasks like making Kynaptic work better are a little higher up the list than implementing binary win32 codecs for amd64, I think :)
<Jefis> by the way, how to disable automatic dns resolving on boot?
<spikeb> lets not make kynaptic as horrible as synaptic, how's that?
<Roey> Beineri: I did
<Roey> Beineri: I posted to #ubuntu
<gdh> Jefis: I've no idea what you mean by that.
<Roey> gdh: what about softraid1 and the rest? :) and wacom tablet?
<Jefis> hmmm
<Jefis> :)
<gdh> Beineri: That's a good question - is there an official bugtracker like the Debian BTS ?
<Roey> I think there is
<Roey> because it's been posted.
<Beineri> gdh: bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org?
<Roey> no
<Roey> bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<gdh> Roey: niche hardware and software setup =)
<Roey> gdh: dah!!!!
<Roey> gdh: all the stuff I'm using is niche??!?
<gdh> Roey: I'm amazed they managed to get a usable distro out so quick... let it settle :)
<Beineri> Roey: redirects
<spikeb> every piece of hardware that's running linux is niche
<Roey> gdh: I don't think they 'managed', I think they rushed.
<spikeb> so settle down with the niche bits
<gdh> Yeh, I wonder what percentage of 'Windows PC' users have AMD64?
<hunger> Roey: ... and that with linux being in a niche market;-)
<Roey> then kubz is a niche distro for me I guess.
<Roey> It's been *hell*, this past month with kubuntu.
<Roey> and I was previously on Debian/SID for the past four or five years.
<gdh> Roey: however, all but one of your issues are non-Kubuntu specific
<Roey> I know
<Roey> they're Ubuntu.
<Roey> weelllllllllll
<lz1gjd> i've got the following problem with kubuntu : I just cannot install it. It fails complaining about missing disk space when there's enough of it ???
<Roey> kubuntu doesn't have the Python bindings for KDE.
<haggai> Roey: the problem was complex I'm afraid.  I did look at it but it was not trivial
<andrewski> Roey: what do you want us to do about it?  report bugs and stop flamebaiting the channel.
<Beineri> gdh: 10% according to ubuntu torrent stats
<Roey> I really don't think a wacom tablet is really all that 'niche' when it's sold openly at compusa.
<haggai> Roey: I did package kdebindings
<Roey> haggai: hey Chris
<Roey> andrewski: I'm not flamebaiting, I'm trying to get help :)
<haggai> Roey: the wacom tablet is not a kubuntu-specific thing.  And did you file a bugreport about it already?
<gdh> Roey: but then so is the Jayahujawicho WLAN adapter and it doesn't support that, etc. etc. =)
<lz1gjd> any1 has an idea what the problem could be ?
<andrewski> Roey: but why are you in #kubuntu and not #ubuntu?  and why don't you file bugs?
<andrewski> Roey: seems you're complaining about the fact that it's not already in hoary, not trying to get help....
<Roey> andrewski: my prerogative.
* jefis_ back after crash
<jefis_> :)
<andrewski> Roey: and yet, if you're trying to get help, you're more likely to get it in #ubuntu.
<Roey> er
<Roey> no
<Roey> #ubuntu is not that responsive.
<spikeb> bbl folks
* Beineri hates libtool for its speed
<haggai> lz1gjd: the install does a tempory copy of more stuff onto your disk so that you don't have to have the cd available after boot.  Maybe that's the problem.  How much space do you have left?
<andrewski> Roey: bugzilla then.  that's what it's there for.
<jefis_> gdh, i told ya kernel is crashing :)
<haggai> Roey: yes andrewski is right, you really should have been filing bugs before the release
<jefis_> Jefis :)
<gdh> Jefis: OK, what OS have you used previously on this computer? did it have any stability problems?
<lz1gjd> well, Im trying to install it on a 2.4gb partition
<gdh> Jefis: am just trying to rule out hardware problems
<jefis_> winxp :)
<jefis_> everything was stable with kernel-386
<jefis_> uptime one was 22hours :)
<lz1gjd> and it shows error not enough space in /var something, when there's about 1.2gb and more
<gdh> Jefis: :/ that's definately a bug report, then.. perhaps someone will be able to debug things for you ..
<Roey> haggai: I don't know..  a lot of these things have not been addressed by Debian Proper at all even.
<jefis_> gdh, is there logs?
<gdh> Jefis https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/enter_bug.cgi?product=Ubuntu
<Roey> haggai: I'll file them then.
<gdh> Jefis: if your dist has just frozen solid, then it's unlikely :(
<andrewski> Roey: but you want us to fix them here and now?
<Roey> haggai: even more than that, I can donate in order to Make it So.
<Roey> andrewski: there are some basic things that I need--wacom I can compile myself, same with the Garzik patches.
<Roey> NVidia is a small problem but I can avoid it completely but using the OSS drivers.
<Roey> andrewski: the only thing that really truly bothers me is raid.
<andrewski> Roey: why not use ubuntu's drivers?
<jefis_> root@localhost:/etc/network # mount -o iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom -o loop
<jefis_> /dev/cdrom: No medium found
<jefis_> doesn't work
<jefis_> i have just inserted CD into cdrom :)
<jefis_> fak
<jefis_> :D
<spikeb> Roey ubuntu/kubuntu package nvidia drivers, but not automatically installed and setup as you said
<jefis_> inserted wrong side
<jefis_> :DDDDd
<Roey> andrewski: I did.. then I experimented and tried to install the commercial drivers by hand.. that caused X to lockup immediately.  So I tried to re-install the Ubuntu commercial nvidia driver packages, but still got that lockup problem when selecting commercial drivers in X.
<Roey> andrewski: I can live without win32 pornography for now, too.
<spikeb> wtf
<andrewski> Roey: :/
<jefis_> :D
<Roey> andrewski: The sensors package I can do myself.
<Roey> andrewski: a lot of this is just extra setup that can be performed at installation time
<andrewski> Roey: so what help did you want?
<jefis_> gdh, where is logs about kernel crashes stored?
<Roey> andrewski: (but again the only thing that bothers me is the raid).
<spikeb> Roey hey does the raid thing work in your debian setup?
<Roey> andrewski: I have a few problems on it
<Roey> spikeb: *no*
<spikeb> bah
<Roey> spikeb: want to hear about it?
<Roey> spikeb: several things happened:
<spikeb> Roey yes, maybe i can find out if it's a kernel problem or not
<gdh> Jefis: think about it - if your machien has frozen solid, then there is no chance for your machine to write logs to disk
<jefis_> just say ;)
<gdh> Jefis: it *IS* possible to connect another computer to a serial port, and any kernel panic will be sent there....
<jefis_> oh :)
<Roey> spikeb: 1) it renumbered the raid devices -- my /dev/sd{a,b}{1,5,6} made up /dev/md{1,5,6} before;  now they are /dev/md{0,1,2}.  And that's just now, under Kanotix/64.  When I initially installed Kubuntu, if I typed cat /proc/mdstat I'd see weird things like dm-dev1 or something
<jefis_> Apr 10 00:35:37 localhost kernel:  [__get_free_pages+51/63]  __get_free_pages+0x33/0x3f
<jefis_> Apr 10 00:35:37 localhost kernel:  [schedule_timeout+99/183]  schedule_timeout+0x63/0xb7
<jefis_> Apr 10 00:35:37 localhost kernel:  [process_timeout+0/9]  process_timeout+0x0/0x9
<jefis_> Apr 10 00:35:37 localhost kernel:  [do_poll+161/192]  do_poll+0xa1/0xc0
<jefis_> Apr 10 00:35:37 localhost kernel:  [sys_poll+335/527]  sys_poll+0x14f/0x20f
<jefis_> Apr 10 00:35:37 localhost kernel:  [sys_gettimeofday+59/127]  sys_gettimeofday+0x3b/0x7f
<jefis_> Apr 10 00:35:37 localhost kernel:  [__pollwait+0/198]  __pollwait+0x0/0xc6
<jefis_> Apr 10 00:35:37 localhost kernel:  [sysenter_past_esp+82/117]  sysenter_past_esp+0x52/0x75
<jefis_> looks crashy?
<spikeb> hmmm
<gdh> it certainly does - please consider #flood for things like that, though :)
<gdh> or pastebin.com ....
<spikeb> Roey have you gotten your setup to work properly with ANY distro?
<gdh> I'm not a programmer - that all means nothing to me ...
<jefis_> it's logs from crash i guess
<Roey> spikeb: another thing is that I would get http://rafb.net/paste/results/MLxKnt77.html
<Roey> spikeb: why yes, with Debian/sid and LILO and x86-32
<Roey> spikeb: LILO seems to have trouble booting x86-64 kernels.
<GNAM> j #ubuntu-it
<spikeb> hmm
<Roey> spikeb: I think it's LILO at least, because grub doesn't exhibit the same instant lockup after the kernel finishes uncompressing.
<GNAM> auau
<Roey> spikeb: I can test by seeing if lilo here can load x86-32 kernels.
<spikeb> Roey alright, then it's not kernel issue. file a bug report 
<andrewski> gdh: shoot, kubuntu is installing much that i didn't want/need. :P
<Roey> spikeb: ok
<Roey> spikeb: to Ubuntu proper?
<spikeb> Roey I would think so, because it's not kde related
<gdh> andrewski: I don't make the packages / dependencies :)
<Roey> spikeb: something I don't get still, is Kubuntu billed as its own distribution, of GNU/Linux or just a distribution of KDE *for* Ubuntu?
<spikeb> Roey it's KDE + ubuntu on it's own install cd.
<Roey> got it.
<Roey> *its
<Roey> aye.
<Roey> hmm.
<spikeb> arg, i messed that up heh
<Roey> I know something better I can do at the moment;
* Roey goes to buy soy ice cream.
<haggai> Roey: kubuntu is the first ubuntu-derived distro
<gdh> urg, real dairy or nothing, please :)
<spikeb> wtf
<spikeb> it shouldn't be. it should merely be an install cd flavor.
<Roey> gdh: can't do real dairy, am vegan.
<gdh> Yes I guessed so :)
<gdh> I can't imagine anyone /choosing/ to eat that crap =)
<Kyaneos> hi
<gdh> anyway, OT - I'll shut up now.
<Roey> gdh: it's actually better.
<Kyaneos> why is Kubuntu created??
<Roey> gdh: try Soy Dream
<Kyaneos> why is Kubuntu created for?
<Roey> gdh: I don't understand why you think it's not all that good.
<Roey> Kyaneos: to provide a KDE theme pack for Ubuntu.
<Roey> Kyaneos: Kubuntu = Ubuntu + KDE face
<Beineri> Kyaneos: so you don't have to download GNOME additionally before you delete it ;-)
<smouche> kubuntu is kde for people who used to hate kde.
<gdh> Roey: /msg :)
<Beineri> smouche: that's funny
<Kyaneos> ok
<Kyaneos> but if you had a 'custom' installation over Kubuntu you obtain the same that in a 'custom' installation of Ubuntu, had not you??
* Beineri liked "Kubuntu is to win Ubuntu back for KDE" or alike
<Kyaneos> but with Ubuntu you can get KDE in the same manner that Gnome
<Witigonen> Hey all... how can I get to a partitioning tool on the Kubuntu livecd?
<Beineri> "to take it back for KDE" was it
<smouche> of course.  But why shouldn't people be able to start out with the desktop environment that they prefer?
<Beineri> Witigonen: bribe Riddell 
<spikeb> yeah there's talk of an XFCE project similar to kubuntu too :)
<Kyaneos> i do not understand why they created Kubuntu
<gdh> Witigonen: By using eDonkey for 'partition magic' :)
<smouche> spikeb - that would be great!
<gdh> Kyaneos: some people prefer KDE to GNOME. Personal choice.
<Witigonen> Really?  Kubuntu doesn't have parted or anything?
<gdh> Witigonen: not at the present time.
<Kyaneos> gdh, but with Ubuntu you can install KDE too
<smouche> Kyaneos, you're repeating yourself.
<thoreauputic> Kyaneos: broadens the base of new users by offering KDE lovers an alternative without needing to install after the fact
<Witigonen> Hm.  Well, thanks.
<gdh> Kyaneos: Write 'I will not be a troll' and take a clue at the back door as you leave :)
<Beineri> Witigonen: the livecd is not intended to touch the hard drives anyway...
<smouche> I think it would be helpful if there were just one live-cd with both on them; then folks could choose which install cd to try, ubuntu or kubuntu
<Beineri> smouche: bribe amu :-)
<Witigonen> Does that go for the Ubuntu livecd as well?
<claydoh> would they both fit on a single cd?
<gdh> No, they do not both fit on one CD
<gdh> that's the whole point why there are two CDs :)
<claydoh> plus I already know I prefer KDE toGnome anyway :)
<gdh> If there were one CD, then all hell would break loose because one would have to be the 'default selection'
<Beineri> gdh: it's a question of design/architecture, eg Linspire has Live and Install-CD in one CD.
<paulproteus> gdh++
<paulproteus> ;)
<gdh> the same old emacs vs. vi for a new millennium *YAWN*
<Kyaneos> thank you all
<claydoh> there *has* to be something for, um  discussion
<cooler> hello all
<gdh> Beineri: Linspire is a bag of shite because it contains no useful software on the CD to force you to "Click Nuh Run" and pay for downloads via apt-get
<gdh> that's what hell of a business model
<cooler> is it possible to install kubuntu from the livecd ?
<gdh> cooler: No
<gdh> paulproteus:  :)
<Beineri> gdh: Wrong. Linspire contains not less software than (K)ubuntu. It contains desktop+OOo+Mozilla
<gdh> Beineri: Bah don't cloud my argument with facts :)
<gdh> Beineri: Does it still run everything as root?
<Beineri> gdh: doesn't it have the same sudo principle as Ubuntu? :-)
<gdh> tbh I feelit only does that to stimulate Linux virus growth, and hence the need for Linux anti-virus software...
<gdh> Beineri: Not the last time I used it
<gdh> That was a year or two ago, mind
* Beineri talks about Linspire 5
<smouche> so, basically what you're saying gentlemen, is that Linspire is not "a bag of shite" , it's just "a shitty bag"...
<gdh> smouche: It's a commercial Linux in the most distasteful flavour.
<gdh> Oh here's a good quetsion - how do I view the History of a chat in Kopete?
<gdh> the 'View History' option I see in my Debian workstatiion is not present in Kub...
<Beineri> gdh: and afaik apt-get works on Debian repository on Linspire without requiring you to pay ;-)
<gdh> and yesthe 'History' plugin is enabled :)
<smouche> don't know gdh; I just log everything with x-chat.
<gdh> Beineri: Of course - but Mom and Pop who bought it on a PC from Wal-Mart don't know that :|
#kubuntu 2005-04-21
<claydoh> the default login for Linspire is root, but of course noobs may not understand what thats all about
<smouche> at least mepis has the modicum of sense to give the root account red wallpaper!  Don't know if other distros do that...
<Beineri> smouche: hehe, stolen from SUSE
<gdh> I can understand people in Windows logging in as Administrator (or giving their own username Admin rights) because so much Windows software is written to assume full rights :(
<smouche> I find sudo gives me all the power I really need to completely trash my system, anytime I like...
<claydoh> same here smouche lol
<smouche> Beineri, how is SUSE, btw?
<smouche> I've got a 200 gig drive I want to fill up with distros...
<Beineri> claydoh: the default login is "Administrator"? :-) http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=293&slide=31
<Beineri> smouche: good
<claydoh> Beineri: whats in a name  ? :)
<smouche> is SUSE debian derived, or more like red hat?
<gdh> SuSE is more like Red Hat
<claydoh> but yes the re is still the opportunity to add users
<Beineri> claydoh: I use it
<gdh> it's rpm-based
<thoreauputic> smouche: mandrake used to do the red wallpaper thing - I haven't looked recently though
<Beineri> gdh: and except rpm, what has it in common with Red Hat? :-)
<smouche> with mandrake, thoreauputic , I was just seeing red all the time, so I didn't realize there was a wallpaper change...
<gdh> No idea, never used either. =)
<Tm_T> hm
<thoreauputic> rofl @ smouche :D
<claydoh> Beineri: I haven't in a long long time, the setup does it explain a little about that? I remember something like that
<claydoh> but it has been a while
<Tm_T> hi guys
<smouche> I owe Mandrake big time for one thing though -- this was years ago -- it inspired me to learn to read french, because their english documentation was so horrible...
<thoreauputic> smouche: my last mandrake atempt, urpmi wanted to download 26MB of source lists: at that point I wiped it and went back to debian 
<smouche> I was such a noob, thoreauputic , I let it install eeevvvveeerrryyythhhinnngggg...
<smouche> man pages in swahili, woo hoo!
<gdh> smouche: LOL... 'you never know!' :)
<thoreauputic> smouche: when I was a newb, I thought *all* man pages were written in Swahili ;)
<cooler> how do i mount my hd ?
<smouche> I keep hoping I'll find a man page in something resembling english... ;-)
<spikeb> thoreauputic they are.
<smouche> lol thoreauputic 
<thoreauputic> spikeb: seems that way sometimes, yeah ;-)
<gdh> thoreauputic: No, you're thinking of SGML ;)
<cooler> how do i start a root session?
<smouche> even "man man" confuses me.  fuhgettabout "man woman".  I enjoy the confusion there...
<smouche> vive la difference!
<spikeb> man man might not be approved by your state's laws
<gdh> cooler: You don't. Get over it. :)
<spikeb> heh
<thoreauputic> smouche: try ` make sense `
<thoreauputic> :)
<cooler> gdh: why not?
<gdh> cooler: why on earth do you need to log in as root?
<smouche> "man woman"  -- "no manual entry for woman."  Hmmm, have to try automatic entry then...
<gdh> cooler: you have full sudo rights as it is
<cooler> i wanna mount my hd
<cooler> nice
<gdh> cooler: so precede the command with sudo :)
<cooler> yep
<thoreauputic> cooler: sudo mount /dev/hd* /mnt/whatever
<thoreauputic> or /media/whatever
<smouche> "man mount" is pretty good reading, cooler
<lz1gjd> can i make it mount each time automatically
<cooler> thanks, i know how to use mount
<loren> hmmh 1 sec i''ve give you my mount comman..oh oh well
<gdh> smouche: man mount ... hmm I think I saw that on the late night shopping channels... looked a bit scary :)
<thoreauputic> smouche: if you are fluent in Swahili, of course...
<loren> sudo mount /dev/hdb1  /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<loren> i use that one ;)
<andrewski> well, i'm going well with the nv drivers.
<andrewski> strange, that i'd need it for kde when i didn't in gnome/xfce.
<smouche> this is how un-linux ready I still am:  I have absolutely no idea why I would want to mount, say, a samba share, as opposed to simply browsing it via smb-client -- but the smb browser or whatever it's called wants to mount stuff.  easier to just use regular file browser to see those drives...
<cooler> i can mount a ntfs as read-write ?
<gdh> smouche: Only KDE apps using KIOSlaves will be able to see things via "smb://machine/share"
<smouche> I can barely mount a stamp on an envelope without getting it stuck to my tongue...
<andrewski> cooler: no, there's very limited support but it's dangerous.
<gdh> smouche: when you mount with smbfs, then all apps can see the remote files
<smouche> ah hah, gdh -- so that's why konqueror can do it, but not rox-filer?  I was wondering about that... thanks
<gdh> smouche: Precisely :)
<smouche> andrewski, what about not mounting the drive, but reading and writing to it via smb-client, is that dangerous too?
<andrewski> smouche: any writing.
<andrewski> reading should be fine, but i don't know much about samba.
<gdh> smouche: No that's not dangerous because the remote machine is actually translating network -> NTFS.
<andrewski> gdh: oh. :)
<gdh> and if the remote machine is a Windows box, then NTFS is native to that platform
<smouche> oh boy -- I've been backing stuff up to ntfs via smb-client.. from linux to windows, that is...
<andrewski> smouche: listen to gdh :)
<gdh> andrewski: It makes a refreshing change to hear that :)
<gdh> I'm surprised nobody's done an 'ndiswrapper' for NTFS up to now
<andrewski> i'm sure it's been tried.
<gdh> in the same way that SysInternals did NTFS for Win98, etc.
<smouche> thanks, andrewski, gdh -- I'm being paranoid, cause I trashed a drive last night -- but I think windows did that all by itself...
<gdh> smouche: Better to be too careful than to lose a whole ton...
<spikeb> hey i have a question
<spikeb> anyone else having a problem installing kubuntu because it trys forever to contact the security updates server?
<cooler> ok... i will download kubuntu-install so
<cooler> cya
<smouche> I looked at it as simply being like downloading stuff from any server, that a safe translation had to be happening... but I'm ignorant and paranoid, due to years of windows usage...
<smouche> anyway, I can manage without a Samba server for now, I think...
<spikeb> btw, kubuntu uses the ubuntulinux.org servers right?
<spikeb> (for apt, security, etc)
<andrewski> spikeb: yes, it's mostly ubuntu but with kde on the cd.
<gdh> s/mostly//
<gdh> :)
<andrewski> heh
<smouche> are the servers holding up under the strain of the new stable release?
<Riddell> smouche: gb.ubuntu has had problems, others are fine
<gdh> smouche: well, www.ubuntulinux.org was dead for many hours this afternoon...
<smouche> I want to burn various flavors of the live and install cds, to hurl at my friends left and right... 
<smouche> guess I'll wait a couple days to start some bittorrents... unless there are mirrors?
<gdh> someone posted torrent links earlier...
<smouche> I wish there were an ubuntu-xfce distro already...
<spikeb> alright
<spikeb> it's better now
<spikeb> smouche gotta have people who know how to do the packaging and know the installer, first
<andrewski> man, i think kde's file dialog window is crappy.  i've grown to love gtk's new one.
<spikeb> andrewski the new xfce file manager will have a mode based on the gtk file selector
<smouche> looking at the logs for x-chat today -- this is all I found for torrents -- http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<andrewski> spikeb: yeah, i know.  xfce's my usual DE.  i'm just griping about kde's "open file" dialog, hard to browse. :)
<smouche> I like the rox file manager myself.
<smouche> works beautifully with kde and xfce
<spikeb> andrewski you should get together people for XFUbuntu heh
<gdh> rox is quite interesting, just not integrated with anything else :)
<andrewski> smouche: yeah, i use it now, but i'm quite interested in thunar (xfce's)
<andrewski> spikeb: hmm, didn't know about it.  where is it?
<gdh> oh no hang on I'm thinking of something else
<andrewski> i.e. is there a group?
<spikeb> andrewski it's not, there's been talk, but there's no group yet
<smouche> it's so much more pleasant to change views and see details on permissions, etc, in rox-filer.
<smouche> and it has never crashed on me.
<andrewski> smouche: over what?
<smouche> compared to konqueror, I mean, andrewski
<spikeb> andrewski all that is basically needed is some folks who know how to modify the installer to install xfce by default, and of course xfce-default settings
<spikeb> andrewski and make an iso
<andrewski> smouche: ah, never used konq.
<andrewski> how can i load my gnome/gtk settings in kde?
<smouche> konq kongs out freak-uently
<mikmak> hi
<mikmak> small question : stable release will only get security updates or can it get bug fixes too ?
<Tm_T> yes
<andrewski> mikmak: i think it gets same-version bugfixes, but not version changes.  can anyone confirm that or refute me? ;P
<Tm_T> if there's any
<spikeb> andrewski confirm
<mikmak> so for example, it would not get kde 3.4.1 ?
<cafeina> hello
<mikmak> but some bug fixes could be backported in kde 3.4.0 packages ?
<cafeina> can someone help me installing a kde locale ?
<smouche> I think that's right andrewski; what happened with me with warty vs hoary, is that before it was officially stable seemed far more stable in fact that warty...
<andrewski> smouche: yes, it's often good to upgrade versions of things. :)
<smouche> I mean, hoary was "more stable than warty" for me... typos!
<andrewski> xfree -> xorg e.g.
<smouche> yeah!
<andrewski> one of the pitfalls of a release distro.
<smouche> heh heh, I can't wait to see the servers groaning under the traffic in another six months!
<andrewski> another is server drag. :P
<Kortor> back
<smouche> where will this distro be in another, say three years!?  
<andrewski> Kortor: front?
<Kortor> andrewski: side
<smouche> andrewski, or anyone, have you tried "zero install"  ?  the rox desktop (xfce oriented, I think) uses that for all packages...
<spikeb> smouche it'll have the latest and greatest kde and gnome then too!
<spikeb> smouche excites the crap out of me
<andrewski> smouche: no, rox isn't really xfce-oriented.
<andrewski> smouche: and i haven't used it, but it sounds interesting.
* smouche takes hands, both of them, off keyboard and backs away slowly...
<smouche> glad to hear it spikeb ! ;-)
<spikeb> lol :)
<gdh> smouche: Riddell was interviewing the devels of that recently
<gdh> smouche: so if he's still awake, he's probably the guy to speak to
<smouche> zero install?
<gdh> smouche: Yes.
<spikeb> is Riddell somebody official?
<spikeb> heh
<gdh> Riddell is Jonathan Riddell, one of the main Kubuntu people.
<andrewski> so no one knows how to load gnome settings on kde startup?
<smouche> it seems like a great idea; I'm gonna try it on my (oh the pain) just reformatted large hd on my (formerly windows) box...
<spikeb> holy buckets
<spikeb> cool
<gdh> spikeb: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/JonathanRiddell
<spikeb> smouche i'm going to be setting up either ubuntu or kubuntu for my brother in law, probably tonight.
<smouche> apt-get is great, but zero install sounds very intriguing...
<andrewski> spikeb: which one?
<spikeb> andrewski i haven't decided which yet.
<smouche> gonna let him decide which one, spikeb, show em both live cd's?
<andrewski> spikeb: wanna talk about it? :P
<spikeb> smouche nope, he doesn't care heh
<spikeb> andrewski sure :)
<andrewski> spikeb: hmm, show him screenshots?  ask him if he want a lot of configurability?
<spikeb> andrewski i know he doesn't want a lot of configurability. he uses two things on his computer - his browser, and his media application
<smouche> I'm trying to think which one is going to mean more technical support from you, or more of a pissed off wife (or sister?) for him...
<andrewski> spikeb: hmm, maybe gnome would be better then.
<spikeb> yeah that is what im thinking
<smouche> yeah, gnome...
<spikeb> less tweaking for me
<gdh> GNOME doesn't provide many options because it is Already Perfect, etc.
<gdh> <yawn>
<Riddell> gdh: never heard of zero install
<andrewski> i'm still undecided on which is better... less features and good defaults or decent defaults but a lot of configurability.
<gdh> Riddell: It must've been a dream then :)
<smouche> set up some nice drawers for him, and the cool weather applet on a panel, he'll be happy.
<spikeb> MY wife, on the other hand, is going to run kubuntu - she does more, and likes KDE's configurability
<andrewski> why is the default graphic (used in the kubuntu login screen) pixelated and ugly?
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> i havent seen it heh
<gdh> Riddell: ah now I understand.... "[Sun Apr 3 2005]  [01:52:26]  <Riddell>   anyone got questions about zeroconf support oin KDE?"
<Riddell> andrewski: screenshot?
<andrewski> it's rather distracting from the otherwise slick install/startup :)
<gdh> well, I was close :)
<spikeb> yeah zeroconf is not zeroinstall ;)
<smouche> any image with gradients looks horrible on my amd64 for some reason -- but- this weird, setting xorg to use 16 bits instead of 24 improved things a lot there...
<Riddell> gdh: zeroconf very differnt :)
<gdh> my memory is very random-access....
<andrewski> Riddell: how do i take a screenshot quickly in kde?  besides import?
<Myrth|> Don't suppose any of you kind folks could give me a bit of help, hmm?
<Riddell> andrewski: ksnapshot
<gdh> andrewski: Ctrl-Prtsc ? :)
<gdh> or ksnapshot, yeh.
<spikeb> possibly Myrth|
<smouche> ksnapshot is a great app!
<andrewski> gdh: where does ctrl+prtsc save the file?
<smouche> much much better than the gnome thing for screenshots
<spikeb> i used to use gimp for SSs
<gdh> andrewski: Clipboard, same as in Windows
<Myrth|> I'm using the kubuntu liveCD, and I need to change the network settings to get it to network through my wlan card, not the ethernet
<smouche> andrewski, I can't get prtsc to work for some reason...
<andrewski> gdh: and where do i save it?
<cafeina> I installed kubuntu and chose my locale (polish) during the installation, but it's not there..everything is in english and I can't choose it from the control center. In kynaptic it is "installed" though.. 
<gdh> andrewski: paste it into KolourPaint
<spikeb> hmmmmmmm
<gdh> or any other graphics app
<gdh> (or just use KSnapshot :)
<spikeb> how come kde doesn't use kindustrial or qt-industrial?
<Myrth|> On the KDE Control Module for Network Settings, it saids I need root access to modify the settings and to click the 'Administrator Mode' button to allow access
<smouche> oh my, it does work! hah hah, I didn't realize I could view the image in klipper, !
<Myrth|> But there's no 'Administrator Mode' button
<Myrth|> :(
<gdh> smouche: Ooh that's cool :D 
<Myrth|> Is there another way to run it as root?
<gdh> smouche: A new thing learnt every day!
<spikeb> Myrth| i think you are automatically the administrator in the livecd
<andrewski> smouche: yeah, just realised that too. :)
<smouche> andrewski, you're much better off using ksnapshot, I think
<Myrth|> Yeah - but you need to click the 'Administrator Mode' button to get root access
<andrewski> smouche: nope, can't do it while loading the fullscreen splash.
<smouche> you can set it for fullscreen, window, region, very nice
<smouche> ah, I see, andrewski
<Myrth|> All the buttons are greyed out
<spikeb> Myrth| try typing sudo kcontrol in a terminal window
<spikeb> that should launch it as root for sure
<Myrth|> Hmmm... maybe it's the screen resolution that's blocking the button
<andrewski> smouche: though in the future, i may bind prtsc to it. ;)
<cafeina> how do I enable a new locale in KDE ? 
<andrewski> cafeina: in the control center?
<Tm_T> cafeina: from Control Centre
<smouche> ok, now that I've got a couple of screenshots in klipper, it is, of course, acting sludgy and slow -- is there any way I can remove one entry from klipper without clearing the whole history?
<cafeina> I have it installed, but in the control center I can't choose it
<cafeina> only USA locale is there
<Tm_T> smouche: yes
<smouche> how do I do that, Tm_T -- I can't figure it out...
<Tm_T> I don't remember =)
<Tm_T> but I have done it
<andrewski> Riddell: http://img29.exs.cx/img29/9670/kubuntugraininess0ei.png
<Tm_T> smouche: try klipper help
<andrewski> Riddell: the text is grainy around the edges and the logo isn't very crisp.
<Riddell> andrewski: what's the resolution of your monitor?
<gdh> andrewski: I think that's simply a 1024 graphic stretched to 1280
<spikeb> yeah it might be
<andrewski> Riddell: yeah, i'm at 1280
<gdh> and the algorithm used for the stretch is very simple
<andrewski> but still, that's more grainy than just a stretched graphic would be....
<spikeb> not really
* haggai waves to Riddell 
<spikeb> depends on the file format
<gdh> Aaah! That's what kipi-plugins are for :)
* gdh was just looking for resize plugin in Gwenview
<smouche> nope, Tm_T, the klipper manual ain't any help on this...
<andrewski> hmm... looks like it's significantly smaller than my screen (chosen as background and centered)
<spikeb> what the heck is kipi?
<smouche> just have to clear the whole thing...
<spikeb> andrewski yup
<gdh> spikeb: google says http://extragear.kde.org/apps/kipi/
<alex> hello
<Riddell> file /usr/share/apps/ksplash/Themes/kubuntu/Background.png
<Myrth|> Yay, Kubuntu now works with my wi-fi network
<Riddell> /usr/share/apps/ksplash/Themes/kubuntu/Background.png: PNG image data, 1024 x 768, 8-bit/color RGBA, non-interlaced
<Myrth|> Thanks guys :D
<spikeb> ah HA
<spikeb> gdh/google: thanks ;)
<alex> i just entered the internet with my brand new kubuntu installation!!!!!!!!!!
<spikeb> yay alex :)
<Riddell> andrewski: yep, that's my fault
<Myrth|> Happiness all round ^___^
<spikeb> and yay Myrth|
<gdh> alex: I hope you had permission from its father :)
<Riddell> andrewski: could you file a report in bugzilla
<andrewski> Riddell: i don't get it... it's not ideal?
<alex> ah ha
<Myrth|> Anywho, back to irc.esper.net
<alex> one problem
<alex> how can i use root?
* gdh bangs the gong
<spikeb> alex sudo
<smouche> easy answer, alex.  You don't.  You use "sudo" and your password instead.
<andrewski> gdh: :D
<alex> explain please
<gdh> andrewski: If I had a lever which would cause the floor to open up... :)
<Riddell> andrewski: well the kdm login theme and the wallpaper are both SVGs but ksplash uses PNGs so the best answer is to get ksplash using SVG but using a larger PNG would be a quick fix
<spikeb> alex if you're running an app that needs root privs, it will ask for them. if you want to run a command wiht it, you type sudo command
<haggai> Riddell: *yawn* so you're up, must be time for me to go to bed :)
<spikeb> alex and type your password when asked, with either method
<Riddell> haggai:  :)  maybe when I go to australia I'll get sensible sleep patterns
<haggai> Riddell: no when you go to australia you'll be awake during the european day ;) night
<andrewski> Riddell: i'll assume you know what you're talking about and just file the bugreport.  under what should i file it?
<Riddell> andrewski: kubuntu, ksplash (or kdebase if ksplash isn't in there)
<andrewski> Riddell: and you'll get the CC, right?
<alex> ok, thanks
<Riddell> andrewski: yep, it'll come through on the kubuntu-bugs mailing list
<andrewski> Riddell: ok, great.  thanks.
<spikeb> alex you're welcome :)
<andrewski> bugzilla site?
<spikeb> bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org IIRC
<andrewski> is it down/
<andrewski> ?
<alex> another problem, i can't use kynaptic
<gdh> andrewski: Be sure to file a bug about that too :)
<spikeb> oh
<andrewski> lol
<spikeb> andrewski it's bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<_ReDRuM_> evening
<gdh> _ReDRuM_: woo
<_ReDRuM_> uniq: thanks for the openvpn tip it's *exactly* what i was looking for :)
<alex> it asks for a password, i enter mine, press ener, and nothing happens
<spikeb> hmm
<gdh> loren|goldeneye: don't forget to shoot your ugly sidekick
<andrewski> spikeb: i still can't connect. :/
<spikeb> andrewski works here
<spikeb> gdh amen to that lol
<andrewski> spikeb: hmm, is konq messed up?
<spikeb> dont think so andrewski
<andrewski> spikeb: An error occurred while loading http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com:
<andrewski> Could not connect to host bugzilla.ubuntu.com.
<loren|goldeneye> rofl gdh lol, i need to play something i really need a vacation lol, so exhausted
<gdh> hey, play a dancing-mat game :)
<gdh> feel the adrenalin
<gdh> it's better having drunk half a bottle of whisky first
<spikeb> andrewski works here, although slowly
<gdh> and better still if there's nobody else to record the event on video :)
<andrewski> spikeb: damn, i didn't even get as far as configuring konq!
<andrewski> hey, under power control, it says "Your computer seems to have a partial ACPI installation. ACPI was probably enabled, but some of the sub-options were not - you need to enable at least 'AC Adaptor' and 'Control Method Battery' and then rebuild your kernel."  is there any way around this?
<ubuntu> fgj
<_ReDRuM_> turn off ACPI power management in BIOS?
<andrewski> hmm, didn't even know that was possible.  i'll have to do that.
<andrewski> _ReDRuM_: so the bios acpi overrides the kernel's settings?
<_ReDRuM_> i figured the kernel probably read BIOS if it couldnt find anywhere else to get settings from
<_ReDRuM_> maybe you can feed it ACPI=OFF type kernel command line option too.
<andrewski> hmm
<gdh> or is it 'noacpi' ?
<_ReDRuM_> (don't know tho)
<andrewski> wouldn't that turn it off in the kernel though?
<_ReDRuM_> gdh: no idea i dont have it on this isnt a laptop :)
<gdh> yes it would
<andrewski> i want it on in the kernel so i can take advantage of it. :P
<gdh> :)
<andrewski> and i'm not on a laptop either, but i still have acpi support, right?
<_ReDRuM_> why do you want it - the power management side of it is useless unless its laptops really
<gdh> ACPI on desktops is used for nice things like speedstep and hibernation I think...
<gdh> although tbh I disable it all because I've never understood how it works
<_ReDRuM_> i only use hibernation for windoze
<_ReDRuM_> linux stays on
<andrewski> indeed, hibernation would be one.  monitor turning off would be another.
<_ReDRuM_> speedstep? pointless :)
<alex> i'm not logged in as root, how can edit and save etc/apt/sources.list?
<_ReDRuM_> good for laptops to save power
<andrewski> _ReDRuM_: desktops use a lot of power too and i'm not made of money. :P
<_ReDRuM_> alex: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<spikeb> so is java ever going into multiverse ?
<alex> thanks
<_ReDRuM_> andrewski: your CPU doesnt burn much more than your lightbulb
<_ReDRuM_> spikeb: unlikely cause its restricted licence wouldnt allow you to put suns jre in there, i dont know why they dont put blackdown in but im sure they have a good reason
<andrewski> _ReDRuM_: with two HDs even?
<_ReDRuM_> spikeb: it's only a minor inconvenience, goto suns site and install it with the auto-extracter
<alex> i get an error: "kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed."
<spikeb> _ReDRuM_ only reason i care is i want my mom to be able to point and click to a java installation heh
<smouche> alex, I get that kate error all the time!
<_ReDRuM_> andrewski: tbh no idea how much power an HD uses - your CPU wouldnt burn much more than a lightbulb even with 2 hds in... i was talking about speedstep
<smouche> I don't understand it at all...
<alex> smouche: so, what's the problem?
<andrewski> _ReDRuM_: tbh i don't even know what speedstep is and if it's CPU scaling, i'm not interested. :P
<_ReDRuM_> andrewski: it is
<smouche> If I knew, alex, I wouldn't have the problem anymore -- ;-)
<_ReDRuM_> one of the things ACPI lets you do apparantly
<_ReDRuM_> i think of all that as "laptop features
<alex> ok
<smouche> I use nano if edit system files anyway
<andrewski> _ReDRuM_: yeah, true.  i really only want hibernation and monitor control, especially now that xfce supports session saving.
<andrewski> _ReDRuM_: to summarise :P, i'll try disabling the bios acpi.
<spikeb> me too smouche
<_ReDRuM_> andrewski: go and turn on all the ACPI stuff in bios then :)
<_ReDRuM_> instead of turning it off
<_ReDRuM_> maybe that will work.
<andrewski> _ReDRuM_: i'll toggle. ^_^
<spikeb> yeah sometimes that does do the trick
<spikeb> did it on my old computer
<gdh> speedstep  / cpufreq is good to keep noise down when all you're doing is talking shit on IRC :)
<_ReDRuM_> gdh: nothing can help the machine I irc from it's got 7 fans in it
<_ReDRuM_> sounds like a bloody lawnmower
<gdh> Erk :)
<gdh> _ReDRuM_: If you tell me you have a water kit or neon lights, I'll have to kill you =
<gdh> =)
<smouche> yeah, gdh, my laptop fan almost never comes on -- running amd64 at 798 MHz most of the time.
<_ReDRuM_> gdh - i do have neons :)
<gdh> uh oh :)
<alex> smouche: what's the solution?
<smouche> alex?  solution to what?
<_ReDRuM_> gdh - huge black tower monstrosity with blue neon fans on every orifice
* spikeb fires up bittorrent to help share kubuntu install cd
<alex> smouche: the error, is there anothe editor i can use?
<smouche> if you're talking about kate krashing, I don't know.  Konqueror krashes on me too.
<_ReDRuM_> KDE just crashes
<spikeb> smouche sounds buggy :(
<_ReDRuM_> it's not all that stable
<gdh> _ReDRuM_: And you used to be a Gentoo user, right?
<spikeb> why not?
<_ReDRuM_> gdh: not anymore
<_ReDRuM_> im using kubuntu now :)
<_ReDRuM_> ive still got a gentoo machine but not this one
<smouche> alex, sorry -- use "sudo nano" instead of "sudo kate" in the instructions someone gave you above.
<gdh> _ReDRuM_: Why am I not surprised you used Gentoo at some point? :)
<spikeb> if kde isn't all that stable, i should hold off on having my wife try kubuntu. :(
<_ReDRuM_> gdh: we all make mistakes :P
<gdh> hehe
<gdh> I have a 5-yr old P3-650 and I simply can't warrant upgrading given how little useful computing I do...
<alex> smouche: ok
<_ReDRuM_> spikeb: important stuff like openoffice doesn't crash
<gdh> IRC, web and mail doesn't need 3GHz of grunt.. :|
<andrewski> i like how the fonts are configurable outside of the theme in kdm. :)
<spikeb> _ReDRuM_ the environment itself is kind of important...heh
<_ReDRuM_> spikeb: eh i guess, i think the productivity bonuses and flexibility outweigh the minor disturbances in a few kde apps...
<andrewski> it's the little things....
<_ReDRuM_> kde > * shh
<spikeb> the little things are why i personally use a mac as my everyday machine :P
<alex> smouche: it woked!!!
<alex> *worked
<smouche> good!  alex
<_ReDRuM_> anyone else get ctcps from perv?
<spikeb> i didnt
<andrewski> spikeb: not a bad idea.
<gdh> nop, you must just be the sort perv's after
<andrewski> ooh, now that i'm using kde, how do i get kompose to work?
<_ReDRuM_> gdh: eh, who'd blame him.
<gdh> =)
<smouche> speaking of woks, I've got to get myself something to eat; damn, I should have gotten out of this house while the sun was still up...
<smouche> adios all, have fun
<_ReDRuM_> smouche: ciao
<Kortor> oh, I got a couple good jokes here
<Kortor> well, not jokes so much, but you'll see
<Kortor> "The 8-ball is truer than anyone thought! Long before Outlook came out, the 8-ball predicted it! 'Outlook not good'!"
<_ReDRuM_> lol
<Kortor> oh yeah, and this is a funny oxymoron
<Kortor> Microsoft Works
<_ReDRuM_> ooold :)
<gdh> Heh old =)
<Tm_T> uh, absinthe <3
<gdh> a la military intelligence...
<_ReDRuM_> here's another one, kotors jokes :)
<gdh> Tm_T: agh bad bad shit...
<Tm_T> gdh: nope, sweeet <3
<Kortor> meh
<_ReDRuM_> Kortor: the outlook one was amusing
<Kortor> _ReDRuM_: Meh. :P
<_ReDRuM_> hmm. how to stop my desktop looking like complete shite...
<gdh> the only joke I can think of at the moment would probably cause widespread offence :)
<Tm_T> gdh: what's wrong with absinthe?
<_ReDRuM_> gdh: i hear that...
<gdh> Tm_T: wormwood? nice....
<_ReDRuM_> any other theme sites but KDE look?
<spikeb> not that i know of
<Tm_T> gdh: who says you should drink it too much ;)
<_ReDRuM_> sucky
<gdh> Feh :)
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: there is, just goolge ;)
<Tm_T> typoxiit!
<_ReDRuM_> Tm_T: you google.
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: I'll do that
<gdh> themes - feh... I have a plain background and no icons =)
<_ReDRuM_> gdh: i've been corrupted by www.deviantart.com while i was in windows
<Tm_T> gdh: who need icons, Konsole is all you need ;)
<_ReDRuM_> still worth checking out for desktop pictures and prints for your home/office if your into that
<gdh> really need to be www.DebianTart.com
<_ReDRuM_> lol
<gdh> I know one of the guys who admins that site...
<gdh> I just don't 'do' graphics....
<gdh> less is more...
<DooD> hello guyd
<Tm_T> =)
<DooD> guys*
<alex> does anyone know, where i can get realplayer?
<DooD> do you people suggest installing kubuntu?
<Kortor> gdh: tell it anyway. wont offend me. :P
<Tm_T> DooD: YES!
<DooD> is it compareable to gnome?
<alex> i definately do
<Tm_T> DooD: KDE is much better than gnome!
<Tm_T> =)
<alex> DooD: yes, i do
<gdh> alex: sure, it's in multiverse
<alex> DooD: i agree
<DooD> what does kde have that gnome doesn't
<gdh> alex: put this line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<alex> gdh: is that in the default apt source list?
<gdh> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<andrewski> DooD: qt.
<Tm_T> gdh: Simply enough?  http://xob.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/capture_irssi.png
<DooD> what else
<gdh> then install package 'realplayer'
<DooD> cause i can install qt on gnome too
<andrewski> DooD: a more robust consistent desktop, IMO.
<Tm_T> DooD: much easier to use
<alex> gdh: merci
<andrewski> DooD: yes, but gnome doesn't use it.  kde does.
<Kortor> _ReDRuM_: You can make things look pretty nice by using parts of different things on kde-look and combining them. I set myself up a really nice one with parts of 2 different themes
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> Kortor: capture ?
<gdh> Tm_T: Ah you lose points on the 'metal' background kicker and Gaim and GMPlayer ashtray icons :)
<DooD> what about graphics
<DooD> is kde good in graphics
<Tm_T> gdh: gmplayer?
<Kortor> Tm_T: Was on my old debian. Moday ill set it up on my new kubuntu and give ya a screenshot
<andrewski> DooD: it doesn't have support for SVG icon themes (yet).
<Tm_T> Kortor: nice
<gdh> Tm_T: that's what it looked like anyway - the blue 'Play' icon ?
<andrewski> DooD: what else do you mean?
<Tm_T> gdh: its firestarter, firewall gui
<DooD> i want 3d graphics
<Kortor> Tm_T: I used the color scheme from BlueIce and AKDC Corona as a windeco. it made a really nice steel blue theme.
<gdh> ahh a GNOME app anyway so the background of the ashtray icon is ugly :)
<Kortor> Tm_T: And Smooth KDE - Blue Binary as a background
<Tm_T> gdh: yes, but I don't care
<andrewski> DooD: dunno
<Tm_T> Kortor: sound's nice
<gdh> Tm_T: I shouldn't care, but that kind of thing would annoy me :)
<DooD> alright
<DooD> thanks for the help
<alex> gdh: the installation is asking for where it's been downloaded to
<Kortor> Tm_T: It was. ill show you monday, if you're around
<DooD> i think i'll try it out
<Kortor> bye all
<andrewski> DooD: but the gimp is GTK (like Gnome)
<Tm_T> bye
<gdh> alex: Ah OK follow the directions? chances are you have to download the .bin or .rpm version of the realplayer from Real.com 
<gdh> it should give you links.... I've never used that crap so I don't know the details...
<DooD> i already have gimp on my pc
<alex> gdh:ok
<DooD> what about imagej
<DooD> does it work under kde?
<Tm_T> DooD: I think it will
<Tm_T> why not
<andrewski> DooD: well, IMO there are some apps that can't be duplicated in kde that won't theme correctly.  there's the (bit buggy) gtk-qt engine though.
<incubii> hmmm i dont like konversation, still prefer xchat
<_ReDRuM_> http://xs404.xs.to/pics/05140/snapshot3.jpg
<DooD> i see
<DooD> i have kdevelop installed on my gnome
<andrewski> _ReDRuM_: blech :)
<DooD> do you think i'll have trouble with it when i install kubuntu
<_ReDRuM_> hehe
<gdh> EAQUA
<_ReDRuM_> andrewski: before i reformatted my KDE was slick lookin - now its one ugly mess :P
<gdh> Redo from start
<andrewski> _ReDRuM_: at least you admit the folly of your ways. :P
<_ReDRuM_> andrewski: it wasnt about the "look at this" it was the spyware joke :P
<psn> incubii: what's your problems with konversation?
* _ReDRuM_ used Baghira theme before reformat
<incubii> its ugly and clunky
<andrewski> ah, ok. :)
<incubii> :)
<_ReDRuM_> doesn't work in kubuntu for me
<psn> incubii: ah that was helpfull... not
<incubii> does baghira have any bugs ?
<_ReDRuM_> incubii: worked for some other guy who uses it with kubuntu but doesnt work for me :(
<incubii> :)
<andrewski> is there a good style to go with baghira?
<_ReDRuM_> baghira style? :)
<andrewski> _ReDRuM_: hmm, didn't see that one.  geez! O_o
<Tm_T> incubii: don't use graphical client, use irssi ;)
<incubii> ah ok.
<_ReDRuM_> i liked baghira style
<incubii> is it very big in size?
<Tm_T> I use baghire
<Tm_T> a
<Tm_T> Deep Purple - Jam Stew
* _ReDRuM_ wonders how a KDE channel got filled up with a bunch of minimalist nerds :)
<incubii> yes i know you use irssi :P
<Tm_T> haha
<andrewski> _ReDRuM_: lol, that is ironic.
<Tm_T> incubii: yes I bet ;)
<andrewski> someone should add that to the topic. :)
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: nerds?
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: nebies ;)
<Tm_T> +w
<gdh> _ReDRuM_: :))
<andrewski> so what must one do to take advantage of compositing in kde?
<Tm_T> bah, maybe I just shut my X and use my 1G ram more effectively ;p
<incubii> my windows fox uses bblean
<incubii> box*
<incubii> non of the admins know how to use it
<incubii> :D
<_ReDRuM_> your windows fox?
<_ReDRuM_> is that your girl or your pc? :)
<Tm_T> haha
* _ReDRuM_ genuinely wondered for half a second
<incubii> my pc :P
<Tm_T> uhm, sorry guys, but I'm off ->
<incubii> my girl is sleeping
<_ReDRuM_> Tm_T: oh. :( mye
<_ReDRuM_> bye
<incubii> bye Tm_T 
<gdh> Tm_T is off... well at least we know what the smell was, now.
* _ReDRuM_ digs gdh for being a keyboard bully
<incubii> lol
<_ReDRuM_> he is a proper mon tho innit :)
<gdh> hey 10/10 people who expressed a preference chose gdh
<gdh> .... although I may have slipped them a fiver beforehand.
<_ReDRuM_> s/mon/mong/
<_ReDRuM_> gdh: such cheap syphocants.
<_ReDRuM_> gdh: where do you shop? :)
<gdh> _ReDRuM_: shop for what?
<_ReDRuM_> n/m
<incubii> go lo
<spikeb> i wonder if ubuntu/kubuntu PPC is better than it was with the warty release heh
<gdh> spikeb: Not if you listen to Roey  :)
<incubii> woa i actually mounted my ipod on kubuntu release without touching fstab
<incubii> rock on
<spikeb> bah
<_ReDRuM_> vi > kubuntu > kde > everything  > *
<_ReDRuM_> K THX.
<gdh> Sorry, Roey has AMD64 'issues' not PPC, my mistake
<spikeb> hehe
<gdh> _ReDRuM_: LOLWTFBBQ!!!!!!11111!!!111oneeleven!!!11111
<spikeb> only issues i had with warty and ppc were keyboard related
<andrewski> so can one use compositing in kde?
<gdh> ... one can if one believe one can.... <ting>
<gdh> now everyone say 'Ommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm'
<spikeb> yes andrewski, if one has it enabled
<spikeb> heh
<andrewski> wow, you've all gone loopy.
<incubii> there is no KDE
<_ReDRuM_> there is only vi
<gdh> apt-get install nirvana
<andrewski> spikeb: i do (in xorg.conf), can i enable it for kwin?
<incubii> spikeb: im using kubuntu on PPC right now
<spikeb> andrewski yes. 
<spikeb> incubii how is it?
<andrewski> spikeb: how?
<spikeb> andrewski dont ask how. i don't know heh
<andrewski> heh... i'll look around the wiki.
<incubii> the release version is so much better. I had problems with xpallete on bootup, kb not working, sound etc, but after a clean install of it everything appears to be working correctly
<incubii> even the keyboards special keys work
<gdh> hm, that's a useful feature. everything is listed twice in konq's 'detail view'
<incubii> :D
<gdh> just in case I missed it the first time...
<gdh> <boggle>
<incubii> incase you missed it the first time gdh
<incubii> yay lag
<gdh> woo echo :D
<gdh> haha
* incubii hugs lag
<spikeb> incubii very good
<spikeb> incubii how bout the number pad?
<incubii> dont blame me im on 28.8kb dialup  :P
<gdh> wow even better it only does it in my homedir
<incubii> yes even that works
<spikeb> very good
<incubii> except for the fact my clear button is now numlock
<spikeb> incubii then the issues are gone :)
<incubii> lol
<gdh> mm rox is very good and *FAST*
<_ReDRuM_> how to crash konversation 101. disconnect from all servers, press reconnect
<_ReDRuM_> rox isnt exactly konqueror
<_ReDRuM_> it's better than 98% of the shite out there tho.
<gdh> for basic file navigation it, er, rox :)
<_ReDRuM_> i used it before KDE owned me
<incubii> all i need to test now spikeb is if DVDs will crash konq or not
<gdh> I dunno... GTK looks altogether much more clean as a pure widget set. but KDE as a whole environment has far more choice...
<andrewski> wow, kynaptic leaves much to be desired...
<gdh> andrewski: Yes, it's rather early :)
<andrewski> gdh: oh, it's only recently being developed?
<gdh> update, search and dist-upgrade.. that's about it :)
<incubii> yeah kynaptic would be better if it at least showed the description not in a tool tip
<andrewski> heh
<andrewski> makes more sense then.
<_ReDRuM_> kynaptec is a joke
<_ReDRuM_> install kpackage
<andrewski> kpackage?  is that another apt frontend?
<_ReDRuM_> yeh
<incubii> everyone keeps telling me kpackage is a nice replacement but i prefer synaptic, or the konsole with apt
* _ReDRuM_ tends to use console apt but favours kpackage for a GUI client
<_ReDRuM_> you only prefer synaptic cause your use to it :)
<gdh> _ReDRuM_: I like breathing =)
<incubii> im use to kpackage also
* _ReDRuM_ is telling the windows users there is no microsoft there is only vi
<gdh> It works well for me .. can't see any need to switch :)
<incubii> on everything but debian
<_ReDRuM_> incubii: heh bad memories? :P
<andrewski> well shoot, GTK apps are colored with kde.  that's crap.
<incubii> we use vi on windows at work _ReDRuM_ 
<_ReDRuM_> incubii: respect.
<_ReDRuM_> a minor butchering but hey if you cant fix it a vi-shaped band-aid is all good.
<incubii> hehe
<incubii> it works nicely
<_ReDRuM_> until it crashes your hd
<incubii> never had that problem
<loren> anyone used Yoper?
<_ReDRuM_> the problem ive had with windows... it works fine, flawlessly, i wonder why everyone complains... i think "must be configd wrong, n00bs" sit around in my microsoft castle enjoying the microsoft total dominion thing going on... then out of the blue, b00m, microsoft hotfix crashes my hd
<_ReDRuM_> thats a true story
<loren> rofl
<loren> indeed
<incubii> heh
<incubii> i havent hotfixed my boxes yet
<andrewski> LOL
<incubii> :D
<_ReDRuM_> incubii: IPs? :D
<incubii> its more stable without them
<andrewski> but not *at* you, _ReDRuM_ :)
<gdh> Our cheapo HP ScanJet worked until a recent IE 'fix' managed to kill its stupid IE+Javascript based interface
<incubii> and i still have yet to get malware or viruses
* gdh kisses Billyboy Gates
<incubii> heh gdh
<incubii> get in line
<incubii> :P
<gdh> haha
<_ReDRuM_> incubii: if you run a windows user account not admin like most of the n00bs its reasonably safe from malware..
<gdh> true....
<_ReDRuM_> still trashed my hd tho
* incubii does
<gdh> _ReDRuM_: Unfortunately, most Windows software hasn't a fucking clue about that.
<gdh> _ReDRuM_: NOT ADMIN PRIVS?!?!???! WTF?!?!?!???!!?!?!
<incubii> yeah thats true gdh
<gdh> so you need to piss about with cacls.exe or other shit just to 'make it work'
<andrewski> that's one of the big things i try to tell my computer-savvy windows friends.
<incubii> they usually chuck a hissy fit cause they cant write to a regkey
<gdh> incubii: Yes :(
<_ReDRuM_> it doesnt help that most windows apps are coded crapply and expect admin privs
<gdh> and hey there's no cacls.exe for HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE....
<gdh> lame lame lame
<incubii> i work for a tradin company and all the software requires users to write to regkeys they shouldnt touch. its such a security hole 
<gdh> what UNIX app would get away with needing to write to /usr ?
<incubii> gdh, regedt32
<_ReDRuM_> incubii: whats it worth? ill write you a wrapper that remaps them elsewhre :)
<incubii> allows you to set privs on regkeys
<gdh> incubii: you're shitting me? really?
<gdh> Will have to investigate that 'next time' :)
<incubii> regedit doesnt, but regedt32 does
<gdh> cheers
<_ReDRuM_> incubii: that just exasperate the problem allowing them to write to barred locations
<_ReDRuM_> and removes my possible paycheck :)
<incubii> lol
* _ReDRuM_ slaps incubii
<gdh> _ReDRuM_: I agree, but if the source is closed, and it's already been purchased, and it 'has to work' .. what are you going to do? :/
<incubii> we have 20 devs :P
<_ReDRuM_> gdh: i know windows well - i can make those processes do anything.
<_ReDRuM_> me is very familiar with API hijacking
* _ReDRuM_ even
<gdh> :)
<andrewski> how do i switch from gdm to kdm?
<gdh> andrewski: hm, deja vu :)
<gdh> update-alternatives ?
<andrewski> gdh: ooh, you can use that?  nice.
<gdh> or be nasty and hack the symlinks youtself?
<incubii> lol i removed both and added one
<incubii> :D
<gdh> incubii: you're using xdm? :)
<incubii> nah, kdm
<incubii> when i had the xpallete problems i had to put gdm on to make it go away
<incubii> now that its all fixed i can use kdm again
<incubii> :D
<_ReDRuM_> anyone recommend a good kde theme that isnt baghira and doesnt look like someone pressed the fill button in gimp then went "AH! MINIMALIST!" ?
<incubii> do encrypted DVDs say they are encypted on the case or shoudl i just assume they all are?
<_ReDRuM_> incubii: if its commercial and its not porn its crypted
<gdh> incubii: If they have a region code on the outside
<gdh> it's crypted
<incubii> ah ok
<_ReDRuM_> gdh: never even noticed dvds had region codes
<_ReDRuM_> i know they do on the discs but not on the cases
<_ReDRuM_> madness.
<gdh> =)
<incubii> yesh all mine show the region code on the case
<incubii> though sometimes its hard to find
<_ReDRuM_> ever found anything commercial and not porn that wasnt crypted?
<gdh> little icon of a globe with a number in it
<gdh> _ReDRuM_: Yeh things liek cartoons and some sports DVDs are regionless
<alex> is there a p2p programme i can get from kynaptic?
<incubii> some documentries arent region encoded
<_ReDRuM_> gdh - where you from again?
<_ReDRuM_> alex: mldonkey
<alex> merci: _ReDRuM
<gdh> _ReDRuM_: I'm originally from Belfast in NI but now live in the Grim North in Chorley, Lancs.
<_ReDRuM_> np, if the interface is stupid and doesnt work just goto console and type mlnet& then it will
<gdh> I see you're in Brighton-ish ...
<_ReDRuM_> gdh: ah! a paddy :D
<_ReDRuM_> yep
<gdh> _ReDRuM_: Let's not go there, eh? :)
<_ReDRuM_> born and bread
<spikeb> hrm
<incubii> lol
<_ReDRuM_> gdh - suits me fine its full of drunken guinesses monkeys :)
* _ReDRuM_ comfortably sits 200 miles out of reach from gdh's pint glass
* gdh wheels out the 'Northern Ireland is not Ireland' record :)
<_ReDRuM_> heh
<gdh> It's amazing the number of ignorant cunts out there, mostly English it must be said =)
<incubii> lol
* spikeb informs the IRA on gdh
<_ReDRuM_> gdh: we just don't have the time to learn about potato farms :)
<gdh> spikeb: heh, I already have hotline numbers on my mobile ;)
<gdh> _ReDRuM_: True, pasta is a much better alternative
<gdh> and much faster to cook
<_ReDRuM_> at least you admit it
<_ReDRuM_> who said the micks were thick :P
<incubii> better be careful or ill make a dingo take your baby
<spikeb> heh gdh
<_ReDRuM_> i hear southern irelands actually a pretty sweet place if you got the money
<gdh> _ReDRuM_: By the same logic, living in Brighton you'll obviously be a rampant homosexual =)
<incubii> touche, gdh
<_ReDRuM_> gdh: heh... yeh... touche... same old same old :)
<gdh> :))
<_ReDRuM_> u know what they wanted to do here?
<_ReDRuM_> they put bloody pink flood lights on the pavilion
<_ReDRuM_> and made it pink
<gdh> fantastic :)
<_ReDRuM_> poiffter pink
<_ReDRuM_> goddam wankers
<gdh> I'd vote for that =)
<_ReDRuM_> you bastard.
<gdh> hahaha :)
<gdh> 'Vote early and vote often'
<incubii> LOL
<_ReDRuM_> how dare they desecrate the local landmarks
<incubii> pink floodlights, sounds like a gay ray
<_ReDRuM_> they've ruined this city
<incubii> well go complain to your local council member ?
<_ReDRuM_> the rumors are true brighton really is overrun by the gayer than fay mafia
<_ReDRuM_> incubii: heh. i bet they're noofters too.
<gdh> incubii: Yes, find your nearest member and start to stimulate interest in yourself.
<incubii> lol
<incubii> they might listen then
* _ReDRuM_ opens a beer
<_ReDRuM_> look what you made me do.
<gdh> 'A woman walks in to a bar and asks for a double-entendre, so the bloke behing the bar gave her one.'
* _ReDRuM_ mutters
<gdh> That's the level of mu humour :)
<gdh> my
<_ReDRuM_> gdh: my jokes would get me k-lined :)
<gdh> To recap on the one from earlier - what's brown and half eaten?
<gdh> the pope's easter egg.
<gdh> whoops :)
<gdh> I'll, uh, get me coat :)
<_ReDRuM_> and the level of refinement came toumbling down... and stopped off in gdbs local for a guiness
<Brazmetal> Does someone here stream radio?
<gdh> I live round the corner from a pub I've never been in
<_ReDRuM_> im barred from the pub round the corner :)
<gdh> I find tiny local pubs are a bit intimidating, tbh
<_ReDRuM_> heh
<gdh> _ReDRuM_: I'm not sure if that's something to be proud of :)
<_ReDRuM_> i bet theres a hogshead or somethin in town
* _ReDRuM_ isnt proud of it, is amused by it
<alex> i'm having problem with the ml donkey core, where is it?
<_ReDRuM_> the guy was going on all night like he was a kung-fu expert or something then goes hit me
<_ReDRuM_> ...
<gdh> I guess I mostly can't stand the constant sport on TV pubs show
<_ReDRuM_> he asked me to
<gdh> sport bores me to tears
<_ReDRuM_> literally
<gdh> nice :)
<gdh> so you did... 
<gdh> and since /he/ was a regular...
<_ReDRuM_> guess his kung-fu was beer talk :)
<coreymon77> can somebody help me here
<incubii> lol he hasnt done kungfu for very long if he creates violence
<gdh> coreymon77: we can try.
<_ReDRuM_> incubii: i genuinely expected him to do some mad shit and stop me did
<coreymon77> k thanks
<_ReDRuM_> he had me hook line and sinker.
<coreymon77> okay
<_ReDRuM_> did/dead/
<coreymon77> so
<coreymon77> heres my problem
<gdh> _ReDRuM_: LOL so you smacked him one straigh tin the face and won friends :D
<_ReDRuM_> gdh: yeh, then slapped him about for giggles
<gdh> LOL
<_andrewski> hmm... using konversation.  hmm...
<coreymon77> i just upgraded from the kubuntu preview release to the newest final kubuntu through apt
<_ReDRuM_> _andrewski: english cultutre, the ocassional bar fight is par the course :)
<coreymon77> using the command apt-get dist-upgrade
<coreymon77> so after its done
<_andrewski> _ReDRuM_: huh?  you want to fight me because i'm using konversation?
<gdh> _andrewski: Konv is nice - I'm very fond of it
<coreymon77> i restart my computer and try to load kde
<_ReDRuM_> _andrewski: yeh... i said that.
<gdh> coreymon77: we're still listening....
<coreymon77> it does its whole first run time wizard
<coreymon77> and i go through it
<_andrewski> _ReDRuM_: heh.  well, you're in kde.  what do you use?
<coreymon77> but after that
<gdh> _ReDRuM_: Are you lookin' at my client? are ya? eh? EH?
<_ReDRuM_> _andrewski: konversation
<coreymon77> im not in kde right now
<coreymon77> im in windows
<coreymon77> kde wont work
<alex> does anyone know where to find the kml donkey core?
<_ReDRuM_> gdh: it's a bit shy
<coreymon77> let me finish here
<_ReDRuM_> CTCP]  Received CTCP-VERSION reply from gdh: 
<gdh> :)
<_ReDRuM_> coreymon77: we're looking
<coreymon77> so once the wizard thing is done
<coreymon77> a blue line appears on my screen that says
<coreymon77> starting interprocess communications
<coreymon77> and then it just stays there
<_andrewski> any way for konversation to color users' nicks like xchat?
<_ReDRuM_> coreymon77: dumb question - but have you rebooted?
<coreymon77> yes
<coreymon77> i tried that
<incubii> coreymon77: did you upgrade use KDE or kubuntu-desktop ?
<coreymon77> a few times
<coreymon77> ?
<coreymon77> i went into the konsole
<coreymon77> and typed sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gdh> _andrewski: yes. configure konv -> appearence > colors -> color nicks
<gdh>  ?
<coreymon77> and then i let it do its thing
<_ReDRuM_> gdh: handy.
<coreymon77> why does it stay at the start communications thing
<coreymon77> when it show that
<coreymon77> my computers activity light isnt even flashing
<incubii> i must admit _ReDRuM_ after seeing my virtual desktops up like you said yesterday its much easier
<coreymon77> whats the problem here
<_ReDRuM_> incubii: they're good stuff :)
<incubii> settin*
<incubii> it would be nice how ever if i could configure sysstray to obey virtual desktops though
<_ReDRuM_> systray? different icons in the bottom right for diff desktops?
* _ReDRuM_ likes all the systray stuff on all desktops and never tried to config it
<coreymon77> y does it just stay there not moving
<incubii> yes
<incubii> amarok is in desktop 2
<incubii> im on desktop1
<_ReDRuM_> you can make the windows from the desktops only appear on their own taskbar
<incubii> i dont want its icon there
<_ReDRuM_> hmm.
<incubii> yea i got that
<_ReDRuM_> file a feature request to kde
<_ReDRuM_> cant be hard
<spikeb> the notification area isn't supposed to be desktop specific
<_andrewski> that doesn't seem like the point of the systray though....
<_ReDRuM_> i agreee but it would be so simple to add they might od it anyway
<incubii> y
<_ReDRuM_> all you need is a seperate table of tray icons for each desktop
<spikeb> one feature we definately won't see in gnome for a logn time heh
<_ReDRuM_> gnomes belong with hobbits on my bookshelf
<_andrewski> spikeb: perhaps not, but for the (good) reason you mentioned above.
<incubii> i do like how amarok draws the OSD on all desktops though :D
<psn> incubii: why not just disable the systray icon for amarok?
* incubii rolls 20d20 killing your gnome instantly
<incubii> cause i still use it
<coreymon77> is anyone know what the problem is
<gdh> coreymon77: No idea, sorry :/
<incubii> only i only want it on the desktop the application is on
<incubii> its just a niggly thing :P
<coreymon77> damn it
<coreymon77> :-(
<psn> incubii: don't see a point to it in that case... but that's just me
<_ReDRuM_> #gnome: 01:49]  <_ReDRuM_> there's a bug in my konquerer! it's been renamed nautilus! heeelp!
<incubii> so KDE is just sitting there doing nothign while it loads up coreymon77  ?
<gdh> _ReDRuM_: bloody troll :)
<coreymon77> it just sits there
<_ReDRuM_> trolls vs gnomes :)
<gdh> haha
<incubii> yeah my KDE use to do that too, but it would start up after 15 mins
<incubii> the release fixed it for me though
<coreymon77> on the kubuntu logon screen (after ive logged on of course) with a blue line that say starting interprocess comunications
<_ReDRuM_> coreymon77: goto a console , kill x and kdm etc and try running startkde
<_ReDRuM_> see if it gives you usefukl error messages
<incubii> all i can suggest is downloading the release and doing a fresh install
<incubii> thats how mine was fixed
<coreymon77> so what exactly do i do
<gdh> and learn to fear the dist-upgrade demon :)
<incubii> if only PCs came with a decent pc speaker like this G4
<coreymon77> type kilall [whatever] 
<_ReDRuM_> ctrl+alt+f1, ps -A f, *look for processes beginning with X or kdm*, kill -9 <process number>, when all dead run startkde on its own see if it gives you any clues
<coreymon77> which things do i kill
<incubii> i have no problems with dist-upgrade at work. only when they were going through all the testing, sometimes it would break KDE but then i knew that would happ[en
<coreymon77> and is this before i log in or after
<incubii> brb xchat time
<coreymon77> i have to restart my computer to get into kubuntu so i need to know what to kill, how to kill it and when i go into the console (before/after i log in)
<_ReDRuM_> ps -A f will make it quite obvious
<_ReDRuM_> and if you get stuck
<_ReDRuM_> install irssi
<_ReDRuM_> then come on irc from console :)
<_ReDRuM_> [01:54]  * _ReDRuM_ tosses bright blue K at a group of nearby gnomes
<_ReDRuM_> their channel is too quiet :)
<coreymon77> can u just give me instructions
<gdh> _ReDRuM_: They've all gone back to sleep beside their pond.
<Riddell> coreymon77: why do you need to restart?
<incubii> ;)
<_ReDRuM_> [01:57]  <_ReDRuM_> plz make gnome more like kde :P your licensing and ethos rules but the integration drools... one day you gnomes can be a modern desktop too <3
<incubii> ah this is much better
<Riddell> _ReDRuM_: #kubuntu is a troll free zone
<incubii> lol _ReDRuM_ 
<_ReDRuM_> just as well i was trolling in the gnome room then :P
* _ReDRuM_ has packed it in now
<_ReDRuM_> only a little fun :)
* incubii has a Dagger +3 to Trolls
<incubii> :P
<coreymon77> cause i have a dual boot computer
<coreymon77> in order to do this
<coreymon77> (to talk to u people)
<coreymon77> i have to be in window
<coreymon77> s
<incubii> only dual boot?
<coreymon77> which i am now
<coreymon77> in ordder to get into kubuntu
<coreymon77> yes
<_ReDRuM_> there is no need for windows :D goto a console and type apt-get install irssi
<coreymon77> oinly dual boot
<_ReDRuM_> when its done type irssi
<_ReDRuM_> and then you can irc from console until you get it working
<_ReDRuM_> alt+number switches windows in irssi (i think)
<coreymon77> whatever
<coreymon77> i need windows for a few things
<_ReDRuM_> like what?
<gdh> needs it for evil
<coreymon77> certain programs that wine cant open
<_ReDRuM_> to dual boot into and slow down the flow of information... for your CCE encoder to pirate dvds? :P
<coreymon77> and my internet doesn work until kde boots up
<gdh> my guess is for Flash MX2004 :)
<coreymon77> so i cant do that
<loren> *whistles*
<_ReDRuM_> gdh: he woulda said straight away if it was
<coreymon77> thats one of them
<gdh> hah :)
<coreymon77> but there are others
<gdh> I've tried many ways of running that shit in Wine and failed.
<Riddell> coreymon77: when at the kubuntu login screen press control-alt-F1 to get to a console.  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop to kill the login  then startx to  start kde from the command line and see if it gives any error messages
<_ReDRuM_> gdh: lost cause.
<coreymon77> so can i have some instructions so i can try this out
<smouche> I've got a 220 gig hd to partition; I think I'm gonna have a Suse-kubuntu-mandrake shootout on there... 
<loren> gdh: wine has been imporved lately ;) it doesn't run everything but it's deffinatly getting better
<coreymon77> ya no kidding
<gdh> loren: I've noticed.. and wine-tools helps immensely
<smouche> (i know kubuntu will win, but what the hell...)
<loren> gdh: tell me about it phew god i love wine-tools XD
<_ReDRuM_> i think windows will win and he will remove the linuxes :)
<coreymon77> what do wine-tools do
<incubii> i cant use wine
<incubii> im on PPC
<incubii> :D
<loren> coreymon77: configures wine for you
<loren> ppc? nice
<loren> i didn't think mac people would be able to let go of mac for linux
<coreymon77> although thats a bit of a pain
<gdh> coreymon77: http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/hoary/
<coreymon77> since my windows drive is ntfs
<gdh> coreymon77: sets up a sensible fake_windows dir
* smouche using Bela Lugosi voice -- "I do not drink... wine."
<loren> lol
<gdh> with MS DLL's IE6 MDAC DCOM, etc.
<loren> hey im curious
<_ReDRuM_> gdh: butchery :)
<loren> i have my my NTFS computer hooked up to my linux computer
<gdh> _ReDRuM_: Yep, but works like a charm
<loren> under ~/.wine/ there is a fake_windows and drive_c how do i copy DLLS and stuff to make wine work better?
<incubii> Captive NTFS
<gdh> 'Hello good butcher, I'll have half a pound of your finest warez, please'
<_ReDRuM_> i would never subject my linux to native 9x junk :P
<coreymon77> captive ntfs
<coreymon77> is buggy
<gdh> jeez so it does exist?
<loren> anyone?
<gdh> a wrapper around NTFS.SYS ?
<_ReDRuM_> captive ntfs causes some lufis driver to munch all my RAM
<coreymon77> and my windows/linux computer is the same one
<loren> true, at least linux reboots though when they do happen. true, at least linux reboots though when they do happen
<_ReDRuM_> funny cause when i used it 3 years ago on BSD it worked fine, now they added all that crap to it its buggy as hell
<loren> i have my my NTFS computer hooked up to my linux computer. under ~/.wine/ there is a fake_windows and drive_c how do i copy DLLS and stuff to make wine work better?
<incubii> ive had not problems with Captive NTFS on my knoppix remasters
<_ReDRuM_> incubii: admittedly, havent tried it on knoppix, id also wager knoppix isnt the most recent (buggy) incarntation...
<smouche> wine is still so bleeding edge it should just be called blood.  
<loren> XD
<_ReDRuM_> how can you call wine bleeding edge it only emulates a 9x API :)
<coreymon77> knoppix is quite good actually
<incubii> i use winex
<coreymon77> whats that
<_ReDRuM_> coreymon77: nobody said it wasn't.
<incubii> well i did
<incubii> till i moved to PPC
<incubii> :D
<loren> don't you mean cedega?
<loren> if i moved to PPC i'd try BeOS
<smouche> I mean as in being in perpetual "development" stage only.  L-users like me need not apply.  
<_ReDRuM_> BeOS sucks
<coreymon77> what is winex 
<incubii> i dont acknowledge that name
<_ReDRuM_> it is another OS/2
<loren> lol
<_ReDRuM_> should have been, but wasn't
* _ReDRuM_ has used BeOS
<loren> BeOS, is being developed as HaikuOS
<loren> and it boots in 10 seconds
<smouche> ReDRuM -- omg, you just dissed my favorite os of all time!! 
<_ReDRuM_> and OS/2 :)
<loren> like 2 years ago
<incubii> winex is wine with heaps of directx support
<loren> so wonder how it boots now?
<coreymon77> okay
<incubii> ZetaOS
* gdh is an old Amiga fan :)
<coreymon77> i try what you told me to do
<loren> ZetaOS?
<_ReDRuM_> smouche: it's not the OS fault its stupid people not recognising quality, now its left abandoned by the lay-by to rot, hense its suckiness
<loren> coreymon77: whatis ZetaOS?
<incubii> is Beos 5 pro code + yellowtab code + haiku code
<coreymon77> if it doesnt work (eg gives me an error message) i come back
<_ReDRuM_> brb
<coreymon77> if i dont come back
<coreymon77> that means it works
<incubii> loren, ZetaOS is BeOS but they got a license to the source code before palm acquired it
<coreymon77> (or if i come back and say im in linux)
<incubii> then they added their own code and code from HaikuOS
<loren> yea? hmmh mwhaha nice
<coreymon77> if i dont come back
<loren> Palm acquied it? hmmh damn they beat me rofl
<incubii> unfortunatly it sells for $100 US
<coreymon77> thank you very much for your help everyone
<incubii> which sucks cause i want to try it out
<loren> owch crap
<incubii> :D
<loren> i want to try it too
<loren> try**
<smouche> but what do I know, I roll over easy for an os that boots in ten seconds, from a windows directory (not partition, directory!) if you want it too, has great hardware recognition, and is a breeze for newbies while being apparently easy for hackers to write plug-ins for...
<loren> not use
<loren> rofl XD
<loren> nice
<incubii> Dr Dos 7.03 boots in 10 seconds on my Cyrix 75 8mb edo
<incubii> i use it to play divxs, and music
<incubii> :D
<smouche> PalmOne bought the orig. BeOs.  Guess they're just sitting on it, to keep it out of the hands of competitors.
<loren> right now im watching SkyOS
<loren> that's about it for me thou
<incubii> mind you it can only play them in mono 640x480
<smouche> I haven't tried the open source BeOs projects
<_ReDRuM_> windows restarts from hibernation in about 10 seconds on one of my machines )
<incubii> else it chugs
<incubii> lol
<loren> rofl
<loren> Windows sucks
<coreymon77> bye every one (for now?)
<_ReDRuM_> yup
<_ReDRuM_> but im not the only person using it
<gdh> With sales of Palm handhelds falling through the floor, I think they have bigger issues on their plate =)
<_ReDRuM_> so windows it has...
<coreymon77> thanks for your help
<loren> win = "crash happy virus magnent" ~ I'll always remember that quote
<incubii> win2k3 is a nice OS
<incubii> but nothing compared to kubuntu
<incubii> :D
<loren> yea? hmmh
<_ReDRuM_> win2k3 is crap, ever tried exchange?
<coreymon77> its still windows though
<_ReDRuM_> its  a memory hungry whore
<coreymon77> bye everyome
<loren> rofl XD
<loren> cya
<_ReDRuM_> seriously it uses like 500mb just to do nothing with
<incubii> we use openexchange
<smouche> if they could put BeOs on their  palmtops, "Palm desktop" could become a major competitor
<coreymon77> i may be back
<incubii> :P
<loren> XD
<coreymon77> but if im not thanks for your help
<loren> OpenExchange? is that a linux server platform?
<gdh> coreymon77: OK no worries- bye :)
<gdh> loren: SuSE sold that...
<loren> oh rofl XD
<gdh> loren: Hardly open, cost nearly as much as MS Exchange :)
<loren> rofl
<_ReDRuM_> win2k3 has a fast network stack, an integrated interface, support for some semi-popular proprietary m$ technologies and a wide range of device drivers
<loren> XD im seeing a future scaryness Novell = Microsoft? lol
<_ReDRuM_> leaving that aside, linux wins on practically everything else
<_ReDRuM_> i think novell are all good
<incubii> win2k3 rocks as a LiveCD
<loren> Novel Linux 10
<_ReDRuM_> and they are providing a viable alternative
<gdh> Novell are doing Good Shit at the moment
<loren> :P
<loren> win2k3 is a liveCD?
<gdh> Netware is nearly dead, but it's nice to see Novell are re-inventing themselves
<incubii> Barts PE
<incubii> ;)
<_ReDRuM_> novell are providing a real viabile alternative to win2k3 for click-monkey college boys
<loren> gdh: yeah? i havn't really tried them recently i gave up when 8.2 never installed well it installed but the only thing i saw on the screen was 1's and 0's
<_ReDRuM_> incubii: its microsfts PE bart just popularised it :)
<gdh> loren: I've never used SuSE....
<incubii> Win PE is homosexual
<loren> gdh: oh rofl XD
<incubii> it cant do fuck all
<loren> what the fuck is PE?
<loren> Personal uhm Extravaganza?
<_ReDRuM_> PE = pre-install windows
<gdh> what's 'XD' ?
<gdh> loren:  :)
<loren> oh that crap
<incubii> Preinstall Environment
<_ReDRuM_> its a bit like a knoppix minus minus cd
<loren> XD is like cross bread X_x and =D
<_ReDRuM_> works nice for running things like acronis data recovery utils
<gdh> half manga, half cute...
<gdh> all shit =)
<loren> haha
<incubii> i use Barts PE to break passwords, recover hard disks etc
<loren> how much is SuSE currently selling for?
<gdh> loren: I think Novell dumped the commercial aspect of SuSE
<gdh> loren: no longer 'free demo' ISO with full ISO of previous version
<loren> 0_o you can't be serious
<incubii> the price of one night with my mum
<_ReDRuM_> novell are pushing their own "modern groupware" package on linux
<gdh> I could be very wrong... but that's what i've bene lead to believe
<loren> well at least they're pushing linux
<_ReDRuM_> and tbh its probably good, novell have a reputation for this sort of thing from back in the day after all :)
<loren> meh it's all good gdh
<gdh> and suddenly things liek GroupWare have Evolution + Kontact plugins...
<loren> what is GroupWare btw?
<_ReDRuM_> i almost installed SuSE
<gdh> alhtough their Client 32 for Win95 was a PITA
<Riddell> gdh: GroupWise
<gdh> Riddell: Sorry, oh great one :)
<loren> what is GroupeWise?
<_ReDRuM_> but uncommercial vers have no decent security support i read on novell site so i thought id try a few others and this and this stuck
<gdh> Riddell: Do you sit 24/7 watching this crap? :)
<Riddell> and last I heard the Kontact people were gloating that evolution didn't have a plugin despite the best efforts of the ximian side of novell
<loren> yes
<_ReDRuM_> riddell loves it
<loren> yes i do
<loren> hehe
<gdh> I just wish KIOSlaves supported the server talking to the client so IMAP IDLE support was a possibility..
<gdh> bit of an architecture faux pas that one :||
<loren> hmmh
<loren> ZetaOS looks weird
<Riddell> gdh: all part of the service
<loren> it has potential if they hire someone to upgrade the GUI
<gdh> heh
<loren> at least for users
<incubii> heh
<loren> what would be really cool
<_ReDRuM_> one of my best pals is a GUI guru :)
<loren> is a alt-tab like application thing, where you hold shift space and a menu comes up with tons of application icons grouped by what they do, that'd be a pimped out menu
<ubuntu> I wonder.. is the live distro capable of actually mounting the osx partitions?
<loren> dunno
<incubii> no idea Artan 
<loren> Kubuntu Live?
<incubii> i blew away OS X for this
<Artan> would prolly work, if just knew the fstype
<incubii> :D
<_ReDRuM_> wouldnt be hard to modify it
<Artan> kubuntu live yeah
<incubii> HPFS+
<_ReDRuM_> HFS+?
<gdh> heh, kernel modules are there for 'hfs' and 'hfsplus'
<gdh> isn't hpfs an os/2 thing?
<_ReDRuM_> mount -t ufs -o ufstype=openstep /dev/darwin /mnt
<gdh> OS/X uses Sun's UFS?
<_ReDRuM_> ufs is sun? :)
<Artan> none of those work.. /:
<gdh> I always thought so.
<incubii> yes i typoed
<_ReDRuM_> Artan: whats the error from the one i gave you?
<incubii> :)
<Artan> _ReDRuM_: the usual wrongfs or superblock
<_ReDRuM_> hmm.
<Artan> fdisk claims HFS tho.. 
<_ReDRuM_> dunno :| sorry
<Artan> Apple_HFS in the dsecr tho.. hmm
<gdh> anything in dmesg ?
<_ReDRuM_> Artan: same site i got that mount command from said it was HFS
<gdh> like a 'version greater than supported' ?
<loren> Apple_HFS? that apply filesystem?
<Artan> oh well.. Ill debug it more tomorrow.. but feels a tad of an essential loss in a ppc live cd ..
<loren> PPC Live Cd hmmh
<loren> never really though about those existing
<Artan> it doesnt know apple_hfs at all
<Artan> loren: out with the new release.. 
<loren> :P
<_ReDRuM_> build a different kernel and put it back on the disk?
<Artan> heh
<_ReDRuM_> ive heard ubuntu kernels are quite strange tho
<loren> i dislike em
<incubii> yeah they actually work
<loren> they have problems with jackd
<Artan> oh well.. gnight people.. thanks for the effor.. (:
<loren> not for me
* _ReDRuM_ read about people having lots of problems running them under xen cause they interface all differently
<loren> sure
<loren> even though i did nothing
<loren> :P
<loren> >:P
<_ReDRuM_> hows ubuntu behave if you compile a vanlilla 2.6.11 yourself on it?
<loren> no idea
<loren> what is Vanilla?
<_ReDRuM_> unpatched
<gdh> not patched :)
<_ReDRuM_> stock - standard
<loren> ah
<gdh> Debian used to /heavily/ patch the kernel until Herbert Xu stormed off over some 'disagreement' regarding translations :)
<_ReDRuM_> fedora for instance behaves fine if you rip out its kernel and slot a stock one in
<loren> really?
<loren> hmmh
<gdh> now they have a kernel team who keep a much more lean kernel
<loren> never knew that one XD
<loren> good
<loren> good...
<_ReDRuM_> they should stop messin with the kernel and make more gui admin tools
<gdh> :)
<loren> (my evil plans are almost complete...)
<incubii> how do i repackage an rpm into a deb
<gdh> loren: Ahh you have the white cat to stroke..
<gdh> incubii: 'alien'
<_ReDRuM_> incubii: alien  does it automatically
<gdh> just be aware of the dependencies issues bla bla bla
<loren> gdh: indeed
<incubii> is it on kubuntu or do i have to get it
<_ReDRuM_> apt-get install alien
<loren> hows Kubuntu Final compared to Kubuntu RC1
<gdh> alien is a dirty hack
<incubii> well i cant find the source to libdvdcss2 on vlc website
<_ReDRuM_> linux package managers are a dirty hack :)
<incubii> and theres a rpm for ppc
<loren> hows Kubuntu Final compared to Kubuntu RC1
<Kortor> hi
<gdh> loren: Ur, exactly the same?
<gdh> loren: probably a few bugs fixed underneath- none that i'venoticed
<loren> gdh: really? hmmh, i thought Final would be better
<loren> ah
<incubii> much better loren
<gdh> certainly no major changes
<incubii> fixes all my PPC problems
<loren> incubii: what's fixed that you've personally noticed
<loren> (im on RC1)
<_ReDRuM_> nothing changed on my i386
<gdh> well, incubii is a Mac weenie who'll we excuse :)
<incubii> i use X86 too :P
<_ReDRuM_> updating the system from RC1 to final caused apt to download... nothing.
<incubii> xpallete, keyboard, sound were all issues
<gdh> yes yes, dear :)
<loren> PPC isn't bad it's just not comon, well actually it is bad because it's more propriatary
<Riddell> loren: few small changes and pmount is in
<incubii> i was given this Dual 1.42ghz G4, so i thought i would put it to use :P
<_ReDRuM_> mind u i was a late RC adopter perhaps it was different
<loren> ah god, i've been hating to mount my NTFS each time
<_ReDRuM_> loren: put it in fstab
<loren> ftab sudo mount?
<loren> oh
<loren> the config file
<_ReDRuM_> sudo vi /etc/fstab
<_ReDRuM_> look at the other entries and copy them :)
<_ReDRuM_> replace vi with your editor of choice
<loren> ah XD
<loren> k
<loren> owner@ubuntu:~$ sudo kate /etc/fstab
<loren> Password:
<loren> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-owner" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<loren> Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"
<loren> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<loren> owner@ubuntu:~$
<_ReDRuM_> chown -R root: /var/tmp/kdecache-owner
<loren> what does that command do?
<loren> btw
<IceGuest_5> hi
<_ReDRuM_> changes kdecache-owner to be owned by uid 0 :)
* _ReDRuM_ has no idea if it will help
<loren> ah XD
<IceGuest_5> its me again
<incubii> for anyone after a deb package for libdvdcss2 on PowerPC, http://honk.physik.uni-konstanz.de/~agx/linux-ppc/debian/mplayer/libdvdcss2_1.2.8-0.0_powerpc.deb
<_ReDRuM_> but it corrects what its complaining about
<smouche> loren - lol - that exact thing just happened to me!  using nano instead to check fstab...
<smouche> kate does that a lot
<loren> yea? hmmh
<coreymon77> i had some problem
<coreymon77> s
<_ReDRuM_> kedit might work for you people with kate troubles
<incubii> i always use vi
<coreymon77> bbbbbbbiiiiiiiiiiiiggggggg long error message when i typed in startkde
<_ReDRuM_> nedit is a gnome editor worth noting if kde misbehavies
<_ReDRuM_> incubii: /whois _ReDRuM_
<obe1> does kubuntu/ubuntu support DVD playing, out-of-the-box? like in kaffeine?
<loren> no
<smouche> yeah, kedit is pretty nice.  But why is kate so temperamental?
<loren> apt-get install Xine
<_ReDRuM_> smouche: dunno... she behaves ok for me.... but a lot of KDE is tempremental
<Riddell> obe1: only unencrypted DVDs
<obe1> oh ok, but I wasn't sure if there was any political issues with DVD css and kubuntu...
<smouche> oops, I don't even have kedit, just kwrite...
<_ReDRuM_> also i dotn use her much since shes not vi so maybe you just use enough to expose the bugs
<coreymon77> redrum: can i have some istructions for connecting to this channel in konsole
<incubii> oh my DVD play back works after 5 errors pop up
<_ReDRuM_> coreymon77: apt-get install irssi
<incubii> but it stutters badly
<_ReDRuM_> irssi
<smouche> well, anyone, for system files I use nano...
<coreymon77> i got that
<_ReDRuM_>  /server irc.freenode.net
<_ReDRuM_> ... you get the idea
<coreymon77> not really
<_ReDRuM_> ok
<_ReDRuM_> once connected to freenode
<_ReDRuM_> type /join #kubuntu
<_ReDRuM_> and then you will be here
<_ReDRuM_> so 1) type irssi (preferably as non-root) - 2) type /server irc.freenode.net - 3) type /join #ubuntu
<_ReDRuM_> if you get any errors about nicknames type /nick coreymon77
<coreymon77> do i type irc /server irc.freenode.net
<coreymon77> and it will automatically connect me to this channel?
<_ReDRuM_> btw these are standard irc commands and will work on all irc clients
<_ReDRuM_> no you need to type /join #kubuntu after
<_ReDRuM_> on seperate lines
<_ReDRuM_>  /server irc.freenode.net
<_ReDRuM_>  /nick coreymon77
<coreymon77> wait
<_ReDRuM_>  /join #kubuntu
<loren> i remember when i first learned IRC, i wondered why they didn't make it simplet
<loren> and i realized it's easier to type than click lol
<loren> least for me :P
<_ReDRuM_> loren: as most things become with time... but that takes intimate knowledge of the system
<coreymon77> i typed irssi in the konsole and it said bash irssi...
<incubii> keyboard is quicker then the mouse if you know all the shortcuts
<_ReDRuM_> it said what?
<loren> yeah? hmmh
<smouche> yeah, loren, that's true for stuff like apt-get vs synaptic too; trouble is, knowing what to type!
<loren> yea
<_ReDRuM_> smouche: apt-cache search "whatever ud type into kpackage"
<smouche> yep yep _ReDRuM, I'm learning, bit by bit...
<_ReDRuM_> coreymon77: you need to replicate error messages explicitly "bash irssi" doesnt help much :/
<smouche> but I love kpackage!  That's a gui done right!  much better than synaptic, and - please, kubuntu devs -- drop kynaptic from default install -- it's pitiful
<_ReDRuM_> it had other characters in there
<coreymon77> doesnt matter
<coreymon77> it will work
<_ReDRuM_> ok
<coreymon77> i think
<incubii> kaffeine plays DVDs better then VLC
<incubii> :D
<incubii> no stutter
<coreymon77> see you soon
<_ReDRuM_> just write down what i said it should work, before doing all that type: apt-get install irssi
<_ReDRuM_> and you should be all set.
<coreymon77> i already installed the thing
<coreymon77> ill see u soon
<_ReDRuM_> ok :)
<coreymon77> hopefully :-p
<loren> yea
<smouche> I've never been able to get vlc working right for me in linux, ironically.  The windows vlc client is awesome!
<_ReDRuM_> smouche: .... mine works....
<_ReDRuM_> smouche: idle curiosity... indulge me? open a console
<incubii> oh now it lags
<incubii> poo poo
<_ReDRuM_> # md5sum `which vlc`
<_ReDRuM_> type that (without the #)
<smouche> ReDRuM, I don't have it installed now.  I last tried it a few ubuntu versions ago...
<loren> there's a thousand people in #gentoo
<_ReDRuM_> i was already to build vlc for ubuntu since ppl said it didnt work
<_ReDRuM_> (and i love it)
<_ReDRuM_> but it works fine for me
<incubii> 2bb852dd8ef548d57a9d6d554fd2e9fc  /usr/bin/vlc
<_ReDRuM_> your vlc is not the same one as mine
<_ReDRuM_> update it
<smouche> well, I'll try it again, _ReDRuM_ -- haven't used it on my current setup yet.
<gdh> loren: That sounds like an almost irresistable invitation for trolling
<incubii> lol it is
<incubii> i use the PPC one
<incubii> :P
<gdh> a thousand lamers to scam
<_ReDRuM_> oh :)
<loren> trollin?
<loren> XD
<loren> ah rofl
<gdh> _ReDRuM_: want to step forward as our representative?
<_ReDRuM_> was always helping people in #gentoo
<_ReDRuM_> but nobody could help my problems
<_ReDRuM_> they are clueless
<gdh> of course, all fucking 1337 wannabes
<loren> really? ROFL
<loren> XD
<loren> i honestly know jack about linux myself
<loren> so erm, im no one to say damn n00bs rofl
<gdh> I gn0w UNIX l0l I can w4tch s0urc3 c0mp1l3 l0l0l0l0l
<loren> but i at least know my stuff to some degree
<loren> XD
<incubii> they couldnt help me either
<_ReDRuM_> gdh: some of them arent to be fair there is a hardcore of amd 64 geeks in there too
<_ReDRuM_> they dont know jack about anything cept amd 64 tho.
<loren> XD
<loren> [18:57]  [Kick]  You have been kicked from channel ##slackware by . (banned: loren - debian spammer/flooder - phrag)
<gdh> LD
<loren> that sucks, i didn't do shit
<gdh> :D
<_ReDRuM_> heh
<incubii> rofl
<gdh> I'd be proud of that
<loren> lol
<_ReDRuM_> #slackwares alrite stop trolling one of my fave distros :P
<gdh> banned from #slackware l0l
<gdh> 0h gn0w!
<loren> lol
<loren> this is the first time i've joined that channel
<loren> 0_o
<incubii> yay vlc doesnt lag now
<loren> and i dont even like debian
<loren> aside from Ubuntu
<smouche> and I don't like kde, aside from kubuntu
<_ReDRuM_> loren: some of the opers are quite heavy handed and i think have a hefty mirror collection...
<incubii> whats the keyboard shortcut to switch virtual desktops
<_ReDRuM_> we often had arguments :)
<loren> no wonder, there are only 100 people in the channel ROFL
<loren> Slackware got distro of the year
<_ReDRuM_> loren: not many people would use slack this day and age you still have to put modprobes in your inti scripts
<gdh> loren: Yes, 1996.
<loren> the other hundreds got banned
<smouche> hmm, incubii, I use Ctrl-tab for that, but maybe you mean something else ...
<loren> XD rofl
<loren> why did it get voted Distro of the year then
<loren> im curious, coz i couldn't even install the damn thing
<loren> it gave me setup errors
<incubii> cool
<_ReDRuM_> cause if you know your way around linux internals its flexible, easy to control and lightweight
<smouche> Ctrl Alt left or right arrow also
<loren> hmmh interesting
<incubii> running DVD fullscreen on one desktop and chattin on another
<incubii> thats so cool
<gdh> slack is a nice base dist to learn a unix environment in
<gdh> learn about compiling errors / linking / library issues
<loren> i'll pass atm ;)
<coreymon77> hi everyone
<gdh> then once you learn that core, move to a real dist
<loren> im still a user/game developer
<_ReDRuM_> gdh: most of those errors are fixed in 4 commands :)
<loren> and i cant get involved in OS development coz i'll get distracted
<coreymon77> redrum: im in konsole
<loren> lol
<gdh> _ReDRuM_: hey I'm trying to be kind here :)
<_ReDRuM_> coreymon77: ello
<loren> redrum and gdh you know alot
<_ReDRuM_> loren: its the booze.
<gdh> I don't, but I bluff well.
<loren> XD
<gdh> oops ;)
<coreymon77> redrum: so? now what?
<loren> gdh: gdk_knowlege > loren_knowlege :P
<_ReDRuM_> coreymon77: flick to another console (alt+f2)
<incubii> my OSD for volume change doesnt appear now
<_ReDRuM_> alt+f1 will get you back
<incubii> :|
<smouche> I just hooked my laptop up to my monsoon speakers, and stream tuner is freakin' awesome!
<incubii> but still works
<gdh> loren: It probably balances out. I can't code for shit.
<_ReDRuM_> in that console su - <user account name> (if your logged in as root not a user)
<gdh> loren: I write some bad Perl and bad shell... that's about it.
<_ReDRuM_> otherwise just login as a user
<_ReDRuM_> then run: startkde
<_ReDRuM_> see what it says
<loren> gdh: really? hmmh weird, i can code basic C++ PHP and MYSQL but know shit about linux aside from which of that many distros i like and dislike
<_ReDRuM_> btw the - in the su is important if your not logged in as a user
<loren> gdh: at least you're able to write pearl and shell ;) lol
<incubii> im a perl nut
<coreymon77> redrum: dont you mean sudo -s?
<gdh> loren: I'm a systems / network person - programming bores the tits off me
<incubii> but i dont do squat in linux
<incubii> its all windows
<incubii> :D
<gdh> I will code when I need to.
<loren> gdh: rofl, nice, :P that's why
* _ReDRuM_ is the kind of geek who likes writing libraries
<incubii> lol im sys/net admin too gdh :d
<coreymon77> redrum: dont you mean sudo -s?
<gdh> cool =)
<incubii> i code my own tools though cause the devs cant understand what i want
<loren> im a uhm, sponge?
<_ReDRuM_> coreymon77: no i meant what i typed :)
<loren> rofl
<loren> loren: im a learning computer encyclopedia
<loren> 0_o i wrote my name )_o weird
<loren> didn't even notice
<gdh> incubii: heh, one of our junior codies managed to kill our main database the other day.. I got a panicked phone call "the website's stopped working!!!" 
<_ReDRuM_> (for once)
<coreymon77> redrum: okay i typed in su coreymon and my root password
<gdh> incubii: turns out they ran this....
<coreymon77> redrum: now what
<gdh> incubii: http://gdh.ca/query.txt
<_ReDRuM_> coreymon77: it's su - coreymoon
<_ReDRuM_> the '-' is important
<_ReDRuM_> better yet - just logout
<coreymon77> okay
<_ReDRuM_> and login on that console
<_ReDRuM_> as coreymon
<_ReDRuM_> they have the same effect
<loren> damnit konquer load the damn page faster
<loren> taking forever
<incubii> lol
<incubii> ouch
<gdh> incubii: Yes, 23 million rows queried... FFS !!
<loren> OMG
<loren> still loading
<_ReDRuM_> when your in as coreymon - type: startkde
<loren> oh is that it? rofl
<_ReDRuM_> and see what errors it gives
<gdh> We have a seriously diseased db structure.
<_ReDRuM_> btw
<_ReDRuM_> if you have X and kdm/kdm type processes running - kill them first
<incubii> brb
<coreymon77> redum: okay i typed in su - coreymon
<_ReDRuM_> ps -Aww | grep X
<_ReDRuM_> kill it all
<loren> ima go look for dinner
<_ReDRuM_> ps -Aww | grep kdm
<loren> brb
<_ReDRuM_> kil lthem all too
<hussam> hi, I need help setting network connection in kubuntu
<_ReDRuM_> kill -9 <process number>
<coreymon77> hussam
<coreymon77> hussam: what kind of network connection
<loren|lookin4din> god fucking damnit
<coreymon77> hussam:wireless?
<_ReDRuM_> do both grep commands again to check no X/kdm stuff is running
<loren|lookin4din> oh finally it let me change my name
<hussam> lan
<loren|lookin4din> brb
<coreymon77> hussam: not wireless?
<hussam> I manually entered IP, gatway and netmask
<hussam> no lan
<_ReDRuM_> hussam: for your ISP? dhcpd should sort that out for you...
<hussam> but I can't seem to be able to add the dns ip
<coreymon77> hussam: what typed of lan
<coreymon77> :hpna wireless?
<hussam> cable
<coreymon77> any routers?
<_ReDRuM_> coreymon77: ill brb when you done those command let me know
<hussam> but I have to enter the settings myself
<coreymon77> hussam: do you use a router?
<hussam> nom I don't use router. i already entered ip, gateway and netmask, how do I enter dns?
<coreymon77> well if you were using a router i would know
<_ReDRuM_> back
<_ReDRuM_> hussam: nano -w /etc/resolv.conf
<coreymon77> but since you arent
<coreymon77> im not sure
<_ReDRuM_> in ther add lines consiting of: nameserver <ip>
<_ReDRuM_> these are old school linux ways and probably not the debian/kubuntu ways but they will work for you
<coreymon77> hussam: does anything happen when you type 192.168.1.1 into the adress bar of your web browser
<_ReDRuM_> hussam: just add the lines to resolv.conf like i sad.
<coreymon77> redrum
<coreymon77> tell me those instructions again
<hussam> _ReDRuM_, ok i'll be right back
<coreymon77> redrum: on at a time though this time (wait for me to say okay before you tell me the next one)
<_ReDRuM_> ps -o cmd,pid -Aww | grep X
<_ReDRuM_> type that
<_ReDRuM_> you should get a list of processes to do with X servers
<coreymon77> is it okay that i did the su - coreymon thing
<_ReDRuM_> on the right will be their PID number (process identification number)
<coreymon77> wait
<_ReDRuM_> yeh the su - blah thing is all good.
<coreymon77> whatever happened to waiting for me
<_ReDRuM_> sorry :)
<_ReDRuM_> im drinking beer too :)
<_ReDRuM_> let me know when your ready ill chill.
<gdh> :D
* gdh plays light jazz music-on-hold for coreymon77 
<_ReDRuM_> rofl
<Brazmetal> Is there another soulseek client? I can't install nicotine...
<_ReDRuM_> Brazmetal: think mldonkey does soulseek
<_ReDRuM_> its web-controllable too
<Brazmetal> _ReDRuM_: mldonkey is a emule clone?
<_ReDRuM_> Brazmetal: it does many protocols now.
<Brazmetal> hum..
<_ReDRuM_> emule is more like an mldonkey clone
<_ReDRuM_> mldonkey is ancient
<Brazmetal> hum
<Brazmetal> is the project acitive?
<_ReDRuM_> yeh
<coreymon77> redrum: problems
<_ReDRuM_> coreymon77: whats up?
<gdh> oh god I could live on cereal =)
<gdh> 3am munchies =)
<coreymon77> redrum: it says ERROR: garbage option and then gives me a whole list of options and crap
<_ReDRuM_> gdh: mmm
<_ReDRuM_> coreymon77: you got a web browser handy or no?
<Brazmetal> _ReDRuM_: so why does people use amule or xmule?
<coreymon77> redrum: im in konsole
<_ReDRuM_> Brazmetal: mldonkey is coomand line
<_ReDRuM_> needs UI or web interface
<_ReDRuM_> coreymon77: console :)
<coreymon77> redrum: yes i do have a web browser
<_ReDRuM_> konsoe is KDE stuff
<coreymon77> redrum: but how do i get to it?
<_ReDRuM_> coreymon77: so your stuck in a "dos looking text thingie" yeh?
* _ReDRuM_ trying to understand where your at
<gdh> ( _ReDRuM_ goes back to first principles )
<coreymon77> redrum yup
<_ReDRuM_> alrite
<coreymon77> dos looking text thingy with a shitload of options
<coreymon77> wtf do i do?
<_ReDRuM_> type /join #flood and after that when your in there try holding in alt and pressing F1, F2 etc to switch windows, if that doesnt work type /window swap <enter key> to get back here
<_ReDRuM_> from irssi
<_ReDRuM_> gdh: is it alt+function key to switch windows in irssi
<_ReDRuM_> ?
<coreymon77> WHAT?
<gdh> _ReDRuM_: I don't use irssi
<andrewski> so is there a recommended flac encoder in kde?
<coreymon77> redrum: english please :P
<_ReDRuM_> coreymon77: brb ill fire up the console client so i can give you moe consice info
<gdh> my only venture into console IRC has been the venerable BitchX :)
<gdh> shit app, great name.
<coreymon77> gdh: well this thing that im using works quite well
<coreymon77> gdh: sure its a butt-uglu piece of shit looking dos text thingie
<coreymon77> but it works
<coreymon77> lol
<gdh> =))
<_ReDRuM_> ok
<gdh> the best thing about any IRC client is the ability to 'screen' it
<andrewski> it would use the same font i have set up in Xchat/Konversation, as far as my settings are concerned. :P
<_ReDRuM_> get a pen
<_ReDRuM_> dont do any of this until its straight
<andrewski> gdh: i've longed for that a bit.
<coreymon77> way ahead of u
<_ReDRuM_> 1) /join #flood
<gdh> andrewski: Otherwise, use 'muh' or any one of many other 'bnc' proxies
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> go on
<_ReDRuM_> 2) press alt+f3, login and type ps -Aww -o cmd.uid  | grep X
<_ReDRuM_> 3) make a note of the numbers in there
<coreymon77> how many spaces between uid and :
<_ReDRuM_> exactly as i typed
<_ReDRuM_> cmd,uid
<_ReDRuM_> not a . :)
<coreymon77> how many is that
<coreymon77> no
<_ReDRuM_> all one space
<gdh> woo only 50 mins til my RAID5 syncs itself
<_ReDRuM_> it's irrelevent
<_ReDRuM_> you can use how many you like
<_ReDRuM_> but it only needs one
<coreymon77> in between cdm.uid and : grep x
<coreymon77> how many spaces
<_ReDRuM_> it's cmd,uid (with a comma)
<_ReDRuM_> and it's a | not a :
<misagh> hi all, just installed my first linux distro (kubuntu) i think its great. don't know why i didnt think of using linux before! just one question for you! i was never asked to create a root account at setup, and i need root access, is there any way i can create a password for root?
<andrewski> misagh: you can use sudo.
<_ReDRuM_> i believe the | on an american keyboard occurs with pressing shift + <two keys to the right of the L key>
<_ReDRuM_> but im not sure
<_ReDRuM_> someone help me out
<Riddell> congratulations misagh 
<misagh> can i just use my user password for sudo?
<andrewski> misagh: you'll be asked for your (regular user) password and ubuntu will 'give' you temporary root privileges.
<_ReDRuM_> wheres the pipe key on a US keyboard
<andrewski> misagh: yes.
<misagh> oh, thats great
<coreymon77> okay type that second instruction agaim
<andrewski> misagh: and welcome to GNU/Linux!
<misagh> just updating some packages.
<andrewski> misagh: always a good time.  explore. :)
<Riddell> welcome to KGX :)
<misagh> thank you, very fond of it. have signed up to the forums too, so no doubt will be bugging people with questions!
<_ReDRuM_> 2) press alt+f3, login as root and type this: ps -Aww -o cmd,uid | grep X
<gdh> (the acronym that never really took off :)
<_ReDRuM_> that | is NOT a colon
<_ReDRuM_> it's a pipe character
<coreymon77> andrewski: we have on more person whos seen the ligy ;)
<andrewski> misagh: bugging == learning :D
<_ReDRuM_> i dont know how to do it on a US keyboard
<_ReDRuM_> think it's shift and whatever key is two keys to the right of the L key
<coreymon77> light*
<andrewski> _ReDRuM_: shift backslash
<_ReDRuM_> ok
<_ReDRuM_> there you go
<andrewski> on mine, anyway.
<gdh> yeh, bloody 'ell we should have yanks on here .. it'll be 10pm at the latest for them
<_ReDRuM_> it's shift backslash :)
<misagh> andrewski : lol, well, i broke my leg last week at work, so got lots of spare time to learn it
<andrewski> misagh: indeed. :)
<andrewski> misagh: getting paid?
<misagh> yup, its great! lol.
<coreymon77> type the last part again
<andrewski> misagh: a good gig, indeed.
<_ReDRuM_> 2) press alt+f3, login as root and type this: ps -Aww -o cmd,uid <shift+backslash> grep X
<coreymon77> cmd,uif A?
<_ReDRuM_> alt+f1 will get you back here afterwards, take a note of the information it gives (it will be a list of X windows processes)
<coreymon77> do you mean cmd,uif A
<coreymon77> or not
<misagh> i have to admit, am very impressed by kubuntu so far. i was told a debian based distro might not be the best thing for a newbie to use, but i havent found it too hard. still got no idea what all these terminal commands mean
<gdh> _ReDRuM_: worth daring into gpm for console mouse copy-paste?
<_ReDRuM_> gdh: good call
<_ReDRuM_> coreymon77: put 
<_ReDRuM_> gpm
<_ReDRuM_> into a console window
<coreymon77> wait
<_ReDRuM_> then you can use the mouse to copy and paste
<coreymon77> o
<coreymon77> okay
<gdh> it's unlikely to be installed by default
<coreymon77> gpm
<misagh> and just kinda getting my head round the file system, but i'm very impressed at the fact that there are so many pieces of great softtware, and they are all free
<_ReDRuM_> if it errors type: apt-get install gpm
<_ReDRuM_> and then do it again
<gdh> and cross your fingers that your mouse is what gpm's default config expects :)
<_ReDRuM_> heh
<gdh> mind, if X is already running, it won't be able to open the mouse device anyway :|
<gdh> and lets face it
<gdh> stopping X is the whole point of this little exercise? :)
<incubii> hmm kubuntu ppc doesnt like cd/dvd media very much
<gdh> ooh lovely catch 22
<_ReDRuM_> corey: think you can copy something down exactly if i type it in here? :)
<_ReDRuM_> cause i can prepare commands that will automate this
<_ReDRuM_> but they must be typed exactly
<coreymon77> i dont know
<_ReDRuM_> dont bother then we'll keep trying this way
<coreymon77> theres no way on using page up
<_ReDRuM_> what have you got so far
<_ReDRuM_> ctrl+page up
<_ReDRuM_> hold in shift too if that doesnt work
* incubii thought _ReDRuM_ was gonna give him the hatchet trick
<gdh> aye as soon as you change alt+F3 etc. you lose any history with shift-pageup
<gdh> a really really annoying non-feature which has annoyed me for years :)
<gdh> never known who to complain to about it
* _ReDRuM_ usually uses screen where you do ctrl+esc to get page up..
<_ReDRuM_> ctrl+a then esc :)
<incubii> complain to the people that make the shell
<gdh> ah, I keep screen for, eh, usenet downloads :)
<_ReDRuM_> screen is the daddy
<gdh> nzbget++
<andrewski> anyone else getting freezes in X with the hoary nvidia?
<_ReDRuM_> incubii: the hatchet trick is only for wannabe posers :) 
<Kortor> _ReDRuM_: what is the hatchet trick?
<incubii> always amusing though
<_ReDRuM_> Kortor: you don't know the hatchet trick? :)
<gdh> Oh the shame!
<Kortor> _ReDRuM_: no
<coreymon77> just give me the second instruction and ill copy it (cntrl+c i take it)
<LeeJunFan> didn't we go over the hatchet trick last night?
<LeeJunFan> :)
<coreymon77> ubii> complain to the people that make the shell
<coreymon77> <gdh> ah, I keep screen for, eh, usenet downloads :)
<coreymon77> <_ReDRuM_> screen is the daddy
<coreymon77> <gdh> nzbget++
<coreymon77> <andrewski> anyone else getting freezes in X with the hoary nvidia?
<coreymon77> <_ReDRuM_> incubii: the hatchet trick is only for wannabe posers :)
<coreymon77> *** ubuntu (~ubuntu@ti122110a080-5425.bb.online.no) has joined channel
<coreymon77> +#kubuntu
<coreymon77> <Kortor> _ReDRuM_: what is the hatchet trick?
<_ReDRuM_> kotor: `echo -e "\x65\x78\x70\x6f\x72\x74\x20\x50\x53\x31\x3d\x22\x6e\x30\x30\x62\x3e\x20\x22\x0a"`
<gdh> well, something worked :)
<_ReDRuM_> coreymon77: nothing interesting :)
<coreymon77> redrum: second instruction
<andrewski> i thought someone answered my question :P
<_ReDRuM_> hey you got paste working :)
<coreymon77> k is only for wannabe posers :)
<incubii> sh: line 0: export: `"': not a valid identifier
<_ReDRuM_> ok do you know how you just did that?
<incubii> awww
<Kortor> _ReDRuM_: What exactly does it do?
<incubii> sh: line 0: export: `"': not a valid identifier
<_ReDRuM_> incubii: yeh lameness but it still should have done what its supposed to :)
<incubii> poo poo
<incubii> yeah i know worked yesterday
<incubii> :D
<coreymon77> redrum: hwo di i cut/paste
<Kortor> do I do it with the ` around it
<coreymon77> or copy/paste
<gdh> Kortor: it's uber-leet =)
<LeeJunFan> SWAT4 is gonna make me boot into windows :-/
<_ReDRuM_> ill work out stupid bash commands for you guys in a bit :)
<gdh> will enhance your interactive environment to no end
<Kortor> gdh: I don't think this is going to be good...
<incubii> LeeJunFan, nooo you cant give into the temptation
<_ReDRuM_> coreymon77: erm you hilight things with the mouse
* incubii ties you down
<gdh> Kortor: I promise it's non-destructive :)
<coreymon77> oh i get it
<coreymon77> now 
<coreymon77> what was the second instrustion
<_ReDRuM_> then press the middle button
<Kortor> gdh: do I use the ` around it
<coreymon77> whats the point though
<LeeJunFan> The temptation is so great.
<gdh> the ` ...... `means 'execute the command in the ` ` ticks
<Kortor> so no?
<coreymon77> whatevrt
<gdh> It's a harmless joke - go for it :)
<coreymon77> just whats the second instruction
<incubii> `echo -e "\x65\x78\x70\x6f\x72\x74\x20\x50\x53\x31\x3d\x22\x6e\x30\x30\x62\x22\x0a"`
<_ReDRuM_> `echo -e "\x65\x78\x70\x6f\x72\x74\x20\x50\x53\x31\x3d\x6e\x30\x30\x62\x0a"`
<_ReDRuM_> there
* _ReDRuM_ does something useful
<gdh> it simply does export PS1="n00b> " .. i.e. sets your shell prompt to 'n00b> '
<coreymon77> WTf IS THaT
<_ReDRuM_> coreymon77: ok...
<_ReDRuM_> coreymon77: ignore it :)
<gdh> my sides are splitting, etc.
<incubii> lol
<_ReDRuM_> where where we coreymon
<coreymon77> the second instruction
<Kortor> hmmm
<thechitowncubs> hey
<Kortor> mine says "c00b"
<_ReDRuM_> 2) press alt+f3, login as root and type this: ps -Aww -o cmd,uid | grep X
<_ReDRuM_> Kortor: i probably pasted badly on account of my drunkenness :)
<incubii> rofl
<Kortor> export PS1="c00b> "
<incubii> last time he did it mine said n0bs
<Kortor> :P
<gdh> _ReDRuM_: I just pasted that exact comand and just got the 'ps' help text...
* _ReDRuM_ knocked up some stupid shell script to translate things into hex codes to annoy that tm kiddie yesterday
<Kortor> lol
<gdh> ERROR: Garbage option.
<gdh> ********* simple selection *********  ********* selection by list *********
<gdh> -A all processes                      -C by command name
<coreymon77> redrum: next
<gdh> etc.
<_ReDRuM_> coreymon77: ok did you get a process list?
<coreymon77> gdh: thats ecactly what it show me
<_ReDRuM_> `echo -e "\x65\x78\x70\x6f\x72\x74\x20\x50\x53\x31\x3d\x6e\x30\x30\x62\x0a"` <--- that works fine on mine
<gdh> cool
<_ReDRuM_> do that one
<gdh> so, _ReDRuM_ is drunk - we shall make allowances :)
<_ReDRuM_> misses the > off but oh well :)
<coreymon77> redrum
<incubii> yeah we will only rm -rf ~
<incubii> instead of /
<incubii> :P
<_ReDRuM_> coreymon77: er...
<coreymon77> do i go to join flood first
<gdh> just wait until he encodes mkfs /dev/hda1 into ASCII echo -e ....
<_ReDRuM_> you did use a comma not a period right?
<_ReDRuM_> gdh: i've never been a vandal :)
<gdh> root@plip:~# ps -Aww -o cmd,uid | grep X
<gdh> ERROR: Garbage option.
<gdh> ********* simple selection *********  ********* selection by list *********
<obe1> all the links in the ubuntu wiki for MULTIVERSE go to file not found, how can i figure out the repository info for multiverse...
<_ReDRuM_> lol
<incubii> ERROR: Garbage option.
<coreymon77> I DIDNT DO ANYTHING YET!!! IM WAITING FOR INSTRUCTIONS!!!!
<gdh> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<incubii> ********* simple selection *********  ********* selection by list *********
<incubii> -A all processes                      -C by command name
<incubii> -N negate selection                   -G by real group ID (supports names)
<incubii> -a all w/ tty except session leaders  -U by real user ID (supports names)
<incubii> -d all except session leaders         -g by session OR by effective group name
<incubii> -e all processes                      -p by process ID
<incubii> T  all processes on this terminal     -s processes in the sessions given
<incubii> a  all w/ tty, including other users  -t by tty
<incubii> g  OBSOLETE -- DO NOT USE             -u by effective user ID (supports names)
<incubii> r  only running processes             U  processes for specified users
<incubii> x  processes w/o controlling ttys     t  by tty
<incubii> *********** output format **********  *********** long options ***********
<incubii> -o,o user-defined  -f full            --Group --User --pid --cols --ppid
<incubii> -j,j job control   s  signal          --group --user --sid --rows --info
<incubii> -O,O preloaded -o  v  virtual memory  --cumulative --format --deselect
<incubii> -l,l long          u  user-oriented   --sort --tty --forest --version
<incubii> -F   extra full    X  registers       --heading --no-heading --context
<_ReDRuM_> ps -o cmd,uid -Aww <---- LIKE THAT
<incubii>                     ********* misc options *********
<incubii> -V,V  show version      L  list format codes  f  ASCII art forest
<incubii> -m,m,-L,-T,H  threads   S  children in sum    -y change -l format
<_ReDRuM_> omg
<incubii> -M,Z  security data     c  true command name  -c scheduling class
<_ReDRuM_> stop!!!
<incubii> -w,w  wide output       n  numeric WCHAN,UID  -H process hierarchy
<incubii> oops
<incubii> i did -o
<incubii> :')
<coreymon77> FUCK!!!!
<_ReDRuM_> ps -o cmd,uid -Aww <---- LIKE THAT
<obe1> haha
<LeeJunFan> incubii: could you paste your kernel, samba, and apache configs while you're at it:) I'm just bored.
<gdh> obe1: deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<coreymon77> EVERYONE SHUT UP FOR A SEC!!!!!
<gdh> :D
<incubii> lol sorry LeeJunFan :P
<Kortor> oh, I did 63 for part instead of 6e
<incubii> but since you asked
<LeeJunFan> incubii: I couldn't care less :)
<coreymon77> 'now redrum:
<coreymon77> i cant see anything here
<_ReDRuM_> coreymon77: ol hold on
* incubii /exec -o cat /proc/kcore
<incubii> ;)
<coreymon77> so can u please start the instructions over again
<_ReDRuM_> coreymon77: copy and paste this into a console window: ps -o cmd,uid -Aww | grep X
<_ReDRuM_> paste the results back here
<_ReDRuM_> it will list X server processes
<coreymon77>  ps -o
<coreymon77> +cmd,uid -Aww | grep X
<_ReDRuM_> lol
<obe1> gdh: thanks
<gdh> incubii: haha :) my favourite for n00bs is /exec -o yes yz
<coreymon77> ps -o
<coreymon77> +cmd,uid -Aww | grep X
<_ReDRuM_> coreymon77: having trouble? :)
<Kortor> * ChanServ changes topic to 'echo -e "\x65\x78\x70\x6f\x72\x74\x20\x50\x53\x31\x3d\x6e\x30\x30\x62\x0a"'
<Kortor> in this other channel I was in
<Kortor> lets see who falls for it
* _ReDRuM_ never realised some bash trick would be so wildly popular :)
<incubii> lol
<clayasaurus> key, i'm having trouble with kopete. i can send messages to other people, but it doesn't show up when i recieve them, and gaim works fine
<coreymon77> redrum: i never did /join #flood yet
<gdh> my favourite bash trick ever.... is ...            :(){ :|:&};:
<gdh> ffs, don't run this on a work server, etc.
* _ReDRuM_ turns on ulimit :)
<gdh> it's a ps fawx sight to behold
<_ReDRuM_> coreymon77: erm... dont worry just paste the results of that command back in here if you can fix it
<_ReDRuM_> it should only be 3 lines at most
<coreymon77> type it again
<_ReDRuM_> ps -o cmd,uid -Aww | grep X
<Kortor> hey, redrum, that works on cygwin, btw
<coreymon77> AND EVERYBODY SHUT THE FUCK UP FOR A SEC!!!!
<Kortor> well, it echoed export PC1="n00b> "
<_ReDRuM_> Kortor: curious :)
<Kortor> it didn't change my prompt though
<_ReDRuM_> Kortor: ignores backticks then.
<Kortor> that's what I did it in, I cant reach my linux box. I really should set up ssh
<_ReDRuM_> coreymon77: did you do that ok?
<Kortor> redrum: what are backticks
<gdh> backtick = `
<_ReDRuM_> Kortor: tells bash to execute whats in them as a command
<gdh> just to the left of thenumber 1
<_ReDRuM_> and return the result in their place
<Kortor> redrum: Oooo!
<Kortor> redrum: I didn't put those
<_ReDRuM_> $(blah blah) will do the same thing
<Kortor> redrum: I thought gdh meant it was telling people it was a command
<LeeJunFan> Kortor: as in a=`ls` will create a variable which contains the contents of ls
<Kortor> redrum: not bash
<gdh> one of the main reasons people tell you to check the input you get from CGI scripts, etc.
<_ReDRuM_> coreymon77: you still lost? :)
<loren> sup kotr
<loren> i've seen you in here
<_ReDRuM_> LeeJunFan: can you help this guy i think im too drunk and have lost my talking skills
<thoreauputic> Kortor:  $(command ) is most definitely bash - I use it quite a bit
<gdh> loren: This is not the KOTOR you are looking for......
<loren> rofl XD nice gdh
<Bicchi> how can i create an icon that when clicked is going to open my windows partition. by the way i do not see it mounted so i need instructions on doing so also.
<loren> :P
<coreymon77> shit
<LeeJunFan> _ReDRuM_: no can do right now. I'm going to bed real quick. sorry.
<thoreauputic> Kortor: ah sorry i misread your comment
* _ReDRuM_ doesnt seem to be helping coreymon77 much and cant even explain to him how to do one command
<loren> create a virtual link
<loren> (shortcut)
<coreymon77> this copy/paste thing doesnt fucking work!!!
<_ReDRuM_> LeeJunFan: np
<Kortor> redrum: it worked now, except it put a " at the beginning of the prompt
<_ReDRuM_> Kortor: :P
<_ReDRuM_> the original command was broken
<incubii> dont backtick this one
<incubii> echo -e '\x72\x6d\x20\x2d\x72\x66\x20\x7e\x2f\x2a'
<loren> Bicchi: is it a seperate harddrive or the same one?
<_ReDRuM_> but it worked on my screen so i just did it anyway
<Bicchi> loren: same
<gdh> incubii: fack aff :)
<Kortor> invubii: what is that? rm -rf /?
<loren> Bicchi: one second, i'll get some code you can try
<incubii> rm -rf ~/*
<incubii> since u would have permission to remove your home files
<Kortor> I should see what happens with THAT command in cygwin!
<loren> sudo mount /dev/hdb1  /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<incubii> but most likely no /
<loren> Bicchi: thats the command i use to mount my windows partition
<loren> Bicchi: one second though i need to modify it
<loren> sudo mount /dev/hdb1  /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<loren> Bicchi ah crap
<_ReDRuM_> echo -e "\x65\x63\x68\x6f\x20\x67\x64\x68\x20\x69\x73\x20\x61\x20\x6e\x30\x30\x62\x69\x65\x20\x3a\x29\x0a"
<_ReDRuM_> (in backticks)
<incubii> loil
<gdh> _ReDRuM_: and again, fack aff :)
<loren> Bicchi: sudo mount /dev/hda4 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<_ReDRuM_> lolol
<Kortor> too bad I cant copy + paste into cygwin
<loren> Bicchi: try that, and if it doesn't work change hda4 to different numbers, it might be parition 5 or 3 who knows
* gdh plays bad dance tracks too loud
<Kortor> since command prompt is inferior
<Kortor> and doesn't allow pasting
<Bicchi> loren: ok
<coreymon77>  redrub: okay i got it
<coreymon77>  redrub: when i type that in
<_ReDRuM_> ok cool
<loren> Bicchi: if it mounts correctly, you can access your windows parition via "/media/windows"
<_ReDRuM_> paste in here...
<Kortor> redrum: you should so give me a copy of that program
<coreymon77>  redrum: if gives me 2 lines
<coreymon77> paste doesnt work
<Bicchi> loren: so i need to create /media/windows first
<incubii> i would like to suggest this URL for pasting large amounts of text
<_ReDRuM_> Kortor: its slightly broken you have to correct the beginning and the end
<coreymon77> so oll just type it
<incubii> http://legion.gibbering.net/pastebin/
<loren> legion? is that your site?
<_ReDRuM_> echo 'whatever you want to put in stupid hex codews' | od -t x1 2>&1 | sed 's/^[^ ] * //' | grep ' ' | sed 's/$/\\x/' | tr -d \\n | sed 's/ /\\x/g' && echo ""
<incubii> no
<gdh> or http://pastebin.ca/ or .com :)
<_ReDRuM_> and add \x to the start
<Kortor> haha
<Kortor> thanks
<_ReDRuM_> and remove \x from the end
<coreymon77> redrum: on the first line it says
<andrewski> gdh: so how do i change my DM?  update-alternatives, but which alternative do i set?
<gdh> andrewski: x-display-manger ?
<coreymon77> redrum: /usr/X11/bin/X -nolisten       0
<_ReDRuM_> coreymon77: just that?
<coreymon77> redrum: on the second line it says
<andrewski> gdh: dunno about you, but i don't have that listed....
<gdh> andrewski: hm maybe not
<gdh> don't know then :) 
<_ReDRuM_> coreymon77: omg im so sorry :)
<gdh> just uninstall the one you don't want
<andrewski> does anyone else know?
<gdh> or dpkg-reconfigure kdm etc.
<loren> Bicchi: did it work? im curious hehe
<coreymon77> redrum: grep X          1000
<gdh> it should then ask you which you want
<_ReDRuM_> ps -o cmd,pid -Aww | grep X
<andrewski> gdh: hm, i could do that.
<_ReDRuM_> (its pid not uid)
<Bicchi> loren: no
<gdh> especially dpkg-reconfigure -plow kdm
<gdh> will def. force the question
<Bicchi> loren: the hard drive is wrong. also the location needs to  be created.
<_ReDRuM_> *** USEFUL TEXT: coreymon777: ps -o cmd,pid -Aww | grep X
<coreymon77>  ps -o cmd,pid -Aww | grep X ps -o cmd,pid -Aww | grep X
<coreymon77> ps -o cmd,pid -Aww | grep X
<_ReDRuM_> yeh
<_ReDRuM_> like that
<loren> Bicci: oh whoops lol
<andrewski> gdh: without -plow worked just fine.  thanks.  see y'all in a few in KDE!
<loren> XD
<coreymon77>  ps -o cmd,pid -Aww | grep X
<gdh> kewl
<coreymon77>  ps -o cmd,pid -Aww | grep X
<coreymon77> ps -o cmd,pid -Aww | grep X
<_ReDRuM_> into a console window corey :)
<_ReDRuM_> not into here :)
<Bicchi> loren: how can i see all the partitions names
<coreymon77> ps -o cmd,pid -Aww | grep im trying
<_ReDRuM_> lolol
<gdh> not that you need kdm to launch KDE... <s>
<_ReDRuM_> alt+function key
<_ReDRuM_> that switches consoles
<gdh> This channel has been very entertaining tonight :)
<_ReDRuM_> you have 6 of them
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> again 2 things
<_ReDRuM_> but different numbers
<coreymon77> first line
<coreymon77> ps -o cmd,pid -Aww | grep X
* gdh sends a CTCP LAME request to coreymon77 
<coreymon77> redrum: on the first line /usr/X11R6/bin/X -nolisten   5665
<_ReDRuM_> ok
<coreymon77> redrum: on the second  grep X                       6895
<_ReDRuM_> k
<_ReDRuM_> good
<_ReDRuM_> now for the next command
<coreymon77> yes
<_ReDRuM_> ps -o cmd,pid -Aww | grep kdm
<gdh> wouldn't /etc/init.d/kdm stop work here?
<coreymon77>  3 lines this time
<_ReDRuM_> gdh: i dont use stupid distro scripts i have no idea what im doing works on all linux :)
<gdh> I thought that an hour ago, but decided this was more fun to watch :)
<coreymon77> redrum: now its 3 lines
<coreymon77> redrum: 1st /usr/bin/kdm                 5639
<_ReDRuM_> ok
<_ReDRuM_> the other two?
<incubii> i only get 1
<coreymon77> redrum: 2nd /usr/bin/kdm_greet           6609
<_ReDRuM_> incubii: it will vary, ps wont always pick up grep
<coreymon77> redrum: 3rd grep kdm                     6897
<_ReDRuM_> coreymon77: do this: kill -9 5639; kill -9 6609; kill -9 5665
<_ReDRuM_> that will shut down X and kde login
<misagh> hey all.. back again! i have managed to mount my spare fat32 drive, however, when I am unable to create/delte files on it, as it says i dont have the right permission. looking at the permissions, it says that only root can view and modify. is it possible to change this so i can view and modify files on teh drive?
<coreymon77> redrum: it sayd Operation not permitted
<_ReDRuM_> do it logged in as root
<_ReDRuM_> on another console
<gdh> misagh: sure - you'll want to mount with -o uid=YourUserName
* _ReDRuM_ notes you now know how to login to multiple consoles as root and not as root :)
<coreymon77> how do i log in as root
<coreymon77> sudo -s?
<_ReDRuM_> enter
<gdh> you will need to 'umount' it first
<_ReDRuM_> erm
<incubii> wouldnt kill -9 5639 6609 5665 be more effecient
<_ReDRuM_> ok
<_ReDRuM_> sudo kill -9 5639 6609 5665
<_ReDRuM_> do that :)
<coreymon77> done
<_ReDRuM_> ok
<_ReDRuM_> now type: startkde
<loren> that's really the command?
<gdh> yes
<loren> god i really needed that command when i had KDE on Xandros and it died
<gdh> a big wrapper around startx
<coreymon77> wow boy!
<loren> i upgraded unofficially to KDE3.4
<coreymon77> thats a heck of a lot of errpr
<incubii> the side image in kmenu still says Kubuntu 5.4
<incubii> lol
<_ReDRuM_> oh dear :)
* gdh puts some Strong Coffee in the machine
<coreymon77> *errors
<_ReDRuM_> whats the error....
<coreymon77> u want me to do the whole thing
<_ReDRuM_> type
<_ReDRuM_>  /join #flood
<coreymon77> xsetroot:  unable to open display ''
* incubii cackles
<_ReDRuM_> into irc
<gdh> incubii: LOL :D
<_ReDRuM_> it said more than just that
<_ReDRuM_> lol
<_ReDRuM_> he left this channel
<_ReDRuM_> omg
<gdh> We scared him :)
<_ReDRuM_> seriously wtf
<_ReDRuM_> an hour
<_ReDRuM_> it wasnt that hard to follow was it?
<gdh> 'have you tried contacting your vendor for support?'
<gdh> Oh, that's us?
<gdh> feh.
<incubii> lol
<incubii> you know if he started afresh like i suggested it would of been installed and up by now
<incubii> :D
<_ReDRuM_> fuck this im going to watch deadwood :)
<gdh> hahaha
<gdh> that's too good =)
<incubii> :D
<incubii> all that for nothing
<coreymon77> redrum!!!
<gdh> he was too tired and went to bed...
<gdh> it's 4am in the UK
<incubii> bed...pr0n...same difference
<coreymon77> FUCK!!!
<gdh> I've no idea where he was going with that train of thought
<coreymon77> what do i do now?
<gdh> personally I'd just get the release ISO and reinstall from scratch
<incubii> pray he comes back
<gdh> pretend it's Windows
<coreymon77> maybe i should just go into windows and do things there
<incubii> i installed the release and fixed everything
<incubii> w0rd nugg3t
<gdh> fo sho
<gdh> (nigga)
<incubii> well cept the dodgy cd/dvd problems
<coreymon77> so should i go back into windows?
<gdh> if windows at least works, it sounds like an idea :)
<gdh> get the release ISO
<coreymon77> okay
<gdh> and then go to bed :)
<coreymon77> brb
<gdh> it must be 11pm in Toronto?
<gdh> ... way past your bedtime I'm guessing...
<incubii> lol
<incubii> not very socialable is he
<gdh> IRC seems to attract it :)
<gdh> either really cool people, or utter wankers
<incubii> id much prefer those to yahoo/msn chat
<gdh> "[03:47]  <coreymon77> EVERYONE SHUT UP FOR A SEC!!!!!"
<gdh> that cracks me up :)
<incubii> heh
<gdh> Yahoo/MSN chat is just full of wankers, period.
<incubii> and perverts
<incubii> mainly perverts
<gdh> what is that thing they always start a conversation with ? 'A/S/G?' 
<gdh> something liek that
<gdh>  ->bin
<incubii> asl
<gdh> age, sex, l..... ?
<incubii> location
<loren> hehe
<gdh> ugh
<loren> 100, a, moon
<gdh> haha
<loren> when nine-hundred years old you reach, look as good you will not?
<gdh> 53, female, downstairs. come and get your dinner, young man.
<gdh> loren: Yodariffic :)
<loren> XD
<loren> gdh: rofl XD
<incubii> kompose is nice
<incubii> :D
<loren> i was hoping you'd say something like 16 f and lookin?
<loren> XD
* incubii enters the room wearing a two piece hotpink bikini. Throws her golden hair back as her 38DD bounce. She slowly slides into the hot tub and winks at all the hot boys
* incubii falls over laughing
<gdh> My RAID5 has finished syncing! Rejoice!
<gdh> now to shuffle 200G back across to it...
<loren> hollajulah!
<loren> hollajulah! hollajulah!hollajulah!
<gdh> I feel suitably lifted.
<IceGuest_5> hi everybody!
<coreymon77> lets try that again
<coreymon77> high everybody!
<ice_1963> =)
<coreymon77> damn it
<coreymon77> i cant spell
<coreymon77> one more time
<coreymon77> HI EVERYBODY!
<incubii> nah not high, i stay away from drugs
<coreymon77> there we go
<coreymon77> lol :-P
<ice_1963> not right now lol
<ice_1963> =)
<coreymon77> i never thought id live to see the day where windows would work and linux wouldnt
<ice_1963> hmmmmmmmm
<loren> 0_o
<incubii> youve never used gentoo or LFS
<loren> you've gotta be kidding me rofl
<loren> XD
<loren> LFS?
<loren> how is LFS?
<fallstorm> painful
<fallstorm> that's how it is
<coreymon77> oh glorious page up!
<loren> and i thought LFS was Linux File System rofl
<incubii> LFS is great when you arent on dialup
<loren> XD
<incubii> its just so fucking slow to get anywhere
<loren> is it like 50mb?
<incubii> 100mb last time i used it
<coreymon77> redrum back yet?
<ice_1963> comcast is best lol
<gdh> coreymon77: I doubt redrum will be back tonight.
<coreymon77> shit!
<gdh> like I said, It's 4am in the UK...
<coreymon77> o wierf
<coreymon77> wen u put my name in front of what u are saying
<coreymon77> the texxt turns green
<gdh> magic :)
<gdh> called highlighting
<coreymon77> omg
<coreymon77> i never heard of that
<regeya> !
<ice_1963> ok
<coreymon77> u know if i wasnt too lazy
<coreymon77> i woul go through the whole emoticon list
<ice_1963> ya
<coreymon77> just becuase i feelm like it
<andrewski> gdh: ok, it's for sure now.  it's the nvidia drivers that are causing X and KDE specifically to crash.
<andrewski> good thing they have the latest version in hoary.  pssh.
<gdh> andrewski: Worth filing a bug about? :/
<andrewski> gdh: yes, though it seems upstream.
<gdh> so many people have Nvidia cards, I'm sure you must have a 'special case' that causes problems
<gdh> otherwise a huge number of people would be affected
<andrewski> gdh: many people have been complaining.
<gdh> ahh
<andrewski> the problem only happens if you have one option enabled.
<gdh> that's a good sign then
<incubii> which is ?
<andrewski> it's a good option, mind.  makes compositing actually perform well.
<andrewski> incubii: RenderAccel
<incubii> ah
<incubii> i dont have a problem when i have that on
<andrewski> i can't use kwin's compositing support without it.  it's unusably slow.
<andrewski> incubii: well, not everyone does.
<incubii> but that was on array 6
<incubii> have tried it any later
<incubii> try compositing on ATI
<incubii> :D
<incubii> it bombs out
<gdh> 'compositing' being?
<incubii> yay for ppc
<andrewski> yeah, at least i have a good card. :)
<gdh> Stupid needless transparency shit?
<andrewski> gdh: good transparency.
<incubii> yerp
<gdh> feh
<coreymon77> what do u think the most useful linux program is
<clayasaurus> gah, ok i have nvidia-glx packages installed, but when i run glxgears i get error extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<gdh> if I wanted to see the shit behind, I'd not have chosen to look at the window currently in front
<andrewski> clayasaurus: you have glx loaded in X?
<gdh> coreymon77: mkfs :)
<coreymon77> whats that?
<andrewski> gdh: it's nice for drop shadows and for applet-type windows.  transparent terms, etc.
<gdh> andrewski: none of it holds any interest for me at all :|
<gdh> coreymon77: makes a filesystem :) -> wipes a partition
<coreymon77> next most useful
<clayasaurus> andrewski: i am in X yes. how can i tell if glx is loaded? it is in the module section of xorg.conf
<loren> how do you load glx in X?
<loren> glxgears runs maby i need to reboot hmmh
<loren> do you ever need to reboot in linux?
<andrewski> loren: not necessarily.
<andrewski> loren: you don't need root.
<incubii> i only ned to reboot on total lock ups
<incubii> usually i can recover by killing most useless shit. IE X, KDE
<andrewski> incubii: me too, about twice a day at this point. :P
<gdh> :))
<incubii> lol
<coreymon77> i find ctrl alt backspace pretty useful
<mklinker> Anyone have a min to help me with nfs filesharing - just finsihed up the install a few min ago.. any help appreciated!
<andrewski> coreymon77: unless it doesn't work. :)
<incubii> thats why i make sure i have links2 and lynx on my system
<gdh> a stable setup won't need rebooted- we have a public webserver  / MySQL server with 2 years uptime.
<incubii> and wget
<pussfeller> i've had multiple locups lately
<andrewski> loren clayasaurus: in xorg.conf
<incubii> yes serv gdh
<incubii> they dont usualyl change
<incubii> a desktop however
<gdh> desktops are a very different kettle of fish =)
<incubii> jeez may as well use gnome if i want firefox
<andrewski> loren clayasaurus: you want Load "glx" in the Modules section
<pussfeller> mklinker, edit /etc/exports if you are sharing, and /etc/fstab if you are accesing remote share
<gdh> incubii: firefox only drags in GTK, rather than all the 'real' GNOME libs ?
<clayasaurus> andrewski: i have "load glx" in the module section of xorg.conf
<clayasaurus> how can i disable composite? maybe that's the prob
<andrewski> clayasaurus: compositing on?
<incubii> its still a lot of gnome
<coreymon77> what
<coreymon77> i have firefox in kde
<coreymon77> and it works fine
<andrewski> clayasaurus: not a problem, per se, but since it's not completely stable, it *could* cause a crash.  options: turn on both, or just GL.
<andrewski> clayasaurus: with the disclaimer i just said ;)
<incubii> i only use it if konqueror stuffs up on a website
<mklinker> pf: Thanks for reply - any idea why I cannot configure this using the "File sharing" option?  I choos Admin mode, but everything still disabled
<pussfeller> pf, im not sure about the gui/ubuntu way...
<incubii> its nice to do dist-upgrade and get told theres nothing to do
<mklinker> That's cool - Thanks for the help!
<andrewski> is there any safe way to restart kicker?
<incubii> kill it
<incubii> lol
<andrewski> incubii: but then how to restart it?
<coreymon77> okay
<gdh> KILL! KILL! MOHAHAHAHAAAAA!
<coreymon77> im going to bed
<coreymon77> its almost 12 here
<loren> k
<andrewski> coreymon77: EST too?
<gdh> coreymon77: I think you win. It's nearly 5am :)
<coreymon77> yup
<CR-> this is probably dumb question, but when i installed kubuntu it didn't ask me to set a root password - how do i use root?
<gdh> CR sudo <command>
<fallstorm> CR, use sudo
<andrewski> CR-: not dumb, ubuntu uses sudo by default.
<gdh> wow, 3-channel stereo
<pussfeller> for the pass, your user pass
<incubii> i dont even know what kicker is
<incubii> lol
<CR-> ah alright. so there is no root then?
<coreymon77> cr: go into a konsole type sudo -s amd then type in ur own passworf
<gdh> incubii: kicker is the bar along the bottom :)
<andrewski> incubii: kde's 'panel'
<coreymon77> not really
<incubii> CR-, is you want to set a root password type 'sudo passwd root' to set it
<pussfeller> andrewski, you can always log out and back in and it will come up
<incubii> oh
<pussfeller> kinda lame, i know
<incubii> i call that KPanel
<pussfeller> theres a real kde command to do it
<andrewski> pussfeller: yes, lame.  i don't want to quit konversation.
<coreymon77> just ype "kicker" into a konsole
<andrewski> killall -SIGHUP, i i think...
<andrewski> coreymon77: it'll restart?
<gdh> probably kicker & 
<pussfeller> durp, simplicity wins again
<coreymon77> type xkill
<CR-> thanks guys.  i'm trying out kubuntu for a desktop. everything works for the most part, my native resolution and sound and everything, my sound never worked properly in FreeBSD so i'm giving this a try. :)
<loren> OSDir is realeasing a crapload of screenshots and tons of new distro screenshots very very daily?
<coreymon77> click on the the "kpanel
<coreymon77> click on the the "kpanel"
<coreymon77> click on the the "kpanel"
<incubii> thats cause it rocks loren
<coreymon77> and then type in kciker
<loren> hell yhea
<coreymon77> the only thing that doesnt owrk is webcam
<coreymon77> s
<andrewski> i think it's kind of dumb how you have to reinit apps when you change lang settings.
<loren> it's my vavorite linux website incubii
<coreymon77> if my webcam is plugged in
<incubii> and cd/dvd play on ppc
<incubii> :D
<coreymon77> soumd doesnt work
<incubii> it krashes like a mofo
<coreymon77> no
<incubii> yeah i like osdir too
<coreymon77> it just thinks the camera is the speaker
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> BYE EVERYBODY!!!
<loren> cya olverlord j00
<coreymon77> this was an entertaining night
<incubii> i love the lil volume OSD when i hit the mac keyboard volume keys
<loren> :P
<CR-> is there an unwritten default place of installing programs in linux?  i want to install firefox/xchat/gaim and things like that on here, instead of cluttering up my home directory is /usr/local/bin a better place?
<incubii> such a nice lil touch
<loren> hehe
<coreymon77> nope
<coreymon77> use apt
<andrewski> why doesn't the ubuntu busy cursor work in kde?
<CR-> never used it before
<incubii> CR-, sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox gaim xchat
<CR-> ooo
<CR-> :)
<CR-> ok
<CR-> thanks
<coreymon77> sudo apt-get install (whatever the program is)
<andrewski> Riddell: ping
<pussfeller> heh, thats 50% of the reason to use ubuntu
<incubii> you may need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list first though to enable the other mirrors
<pussfeller> maybe 75
<clayasaurus> andrewski: i added section "extensions" and "Composite" "Disable", also tried "Enable", still no luck with glxgears (i logged into console and startx after each change), also is the NVIDIA logo supposed to appear when i start X? (it doesn't)
<coreymon77> its not only unbuntu that has apt
<pussfeller> true
<incubii> then run apt-get update, and you are in business
<coreymon77> its all debian based systems
<andrewski> clayasaurus: i just asked which option you wanted to pursue.  do you want my help? :P
<incubii> :D
<pussfeller> but, ubuntu is the first apt based i have tried thats not a pain to get rolling in
<incubii> ubuntu is only a debian derivative, albiet a very good one
<coreymon77> anything thats based off on debian
<pussfeller> i couldnt get past the install in debian back a couple years ago
<coreymon77> has apt
<CR-> i assume apt-get is sort of like ports in FreeBSD.  is there a page that lists all the file names to use when installing things via apt-get?
<incubii> stupid gaim doesnt use a transparent systray icon
<andrewski> clayasaurus: if you're open to the possibility of hiccups, you can keep compositing enabled.  do you have an nvidia card?
<incubii> and it pisses me off
<incubii> yes CR-
<incubii> man apt
<coreymon77> other linuxes have different ones (eg gentoos emerge)
<clayasaurus> andrewski: yes, a nvidia card, which worked with my previous distro
<clayasaurus> andrewski: nah i don't need composite
<pussfeller> cr if you mean search, its apt-cashe search filename
<clayasaurus> andrewski: i just want glxgears to work : )
<pussfeller> err apt-cache
<andrewski> clayasaurus: ok.  add Option          "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true" to the compositing section and you should be good to go.
<coreymon77> cr: if you dont know if what you want is on apt type apt-cache search (whatever)
<andrewski> clayasaurus: glxgears isn't THAT good. ^_^
<pussfeller> what does composite do for an nvidia
<gdh> andrewski: Only because you've not foundn the secret hidden levels :)
<andrewski> clayasaurus: not the compositing section, the nvidia section.
<andrewski> gdh: OOH
<coreymon77> it doesnt matter how complicated my linux is
<gdh> Ooh I've said too much!
<coreymon77> my bros a genius at computers
<andrewski> gdh: now i must die?
<gdh> andrewski: I can't even say that =)
<coreymon77> he could set it up no matter how complicated
<incubii> now you must run `echo -e '\x72\x6d\x20\x2d\x72\x66\x20\x7e\x2f\x2a'`
<shannon> Hi all, I just wanted to ask how complete and up to date KUbuntu is in comparison to Ubuntu? There doesn't seem to be any reviews yet. I'm downloading the LiveCD as I'd just like to see it, even though I'm a Gnome type, but KDE is sort of more colourful and might be better for recommending to some people
<andrewski> clayasaurus: do you have dri and GLcore disabled in modules?
<gdh> LOL
<clayasaurus> andrewski: or do you mean the screen section or device section? i don't see section "Nvidia"
<incubii> shannon, kubuntu is ubuntu, just with kde
<coreymon77> sshannon: simple-kubuntu is for kde and ubuntu is for gnome
<andrewski> clayasaurus: device section
<coreymon77> well
<coreymon77> ubuntu can work with kde
<gdh> shannon: yes. kub uses the same package repository, just with KDE 3.4 on the CD instead of GNOME 
<coreymon77> i tried it once
<shannon> yeah, I know, but aren't a lot of the default apps different? they'd need to be KDE equivalents since most of them are gnome apps
<coreymon77> but not very well
<gdh> it's not a fork, etc.
<coreymon77> shannon: no not really
<coreymon77> Shannon its mostly all the same
<shannon> I understand, so using something like OpenOffice or MPlayer, or the state of X.org, would be exactly like in Ubuntu, but wouldn't a lot of the default apps differ? Does it have the latest KDE desktop? Kaffeine? Amorok? etc etc
<pussfeller> all the gnome apps are just an app get aways 
<gdh> openorifice is there. aside from that, you do indeed get equivalents ... Kontact instead of Evolution, Kaffiene/amaroK instead of Totem, etc.
<incubii> yes shannon 
<abinadid> hi everybody i have i litlle problem i used to have ubuntu and i added extra repositories with no problem
<shannon> how do gnome apps look in KDE? The KDE ones look okay but not great in Gnome
<gdh> They look fine from here...
<incubii> u can always get qt-gtk
<coreymon77> shannon: and if you ever really want something type sudo apt-get install (program)
<incubii> man this G4 speaker has some kick in it
<Tm_T> Good morning
<clayasaurus> andrewski: what ever is default, i dont' see GLcore anywhere in xorg.conf, and Section "DRI" is on mode 0666
<coreymon77> ya
<pussfeller> in some areas, the kde tools are more funtional, like Kontact or k3b
<coreymon77> good morning everyone
<shannon> gdict, the gnome-games, evince pdf viewer, gaim, synaptic, they'd all need totally different KDe packages, maintained by different peope, right?
<Tm_T> incubii: btw you can have GTK/Gnome apps looks like KDE app ;p
<gdh> shannon: of course
<coreymon77> (its 12:05 for me and thats techniaclly the morning ;) )
<incubii> i know but im not the one asking :P
<pussfeller> others, the gnome gtk ones are better, like the gimp, xchat gaim
<clayasaurus> *restarting x*
<gdh> kdict, kpdf, Kopete, kypaptic....
<gdh> etc.
<Tm_T> coreymon77: 0706
<shannon> Yes, from what I hear KDE is more functional in some areas, suggesting KUbuntu might work better out of the box. Does KDE have any functional drawbacks over Gnome?
<incubii> i prefer xpdf
<incubii> :D
<shannon> Kypaptic? really?
<incubii> it makes you drool
<shannon> Does KUbuntu hav kpdf?
<incubii> kynaptic is crud right now
<gdh> kynaptic is a very early piece of work
<gdh> shannon: yes it does.
<pussfeller> yeah kde is alot more customizable and kongy has alot of great tools built into it
<coreymon77> shanon: i find kde much simpler/more user firendly
<coreymon77> than gnome
<Tm_T> uuh, sweeeet
<andrewski> shannon: it's arguably more resource-hungry.
<loren> thats why i dont use gnome
<CR-> kde seems to be more feature rich than gnome, I tried out the livecd of ubuntu last night and it looked alright, i like kde though, plus you can install the things i liked about ubuntu in kubuntu like gaim, firefox, xchat and evolution
<CR-> :)
<abinadid> but know with kubuntu i used this code in the shell   "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<loren> Gnome has just got gnome-look.org which makes it feel niceer i guess
<gdh> I'd say KDE is generally faster than GNOME.
<loren> but still, if you have a nice pc and you're gonna have linux go KDE
<shannon> So... how is the maintenance and update time of these KDE equivalent packages? As good as the gnome ones?
<andrewski> must restart to disable BIOS ACPI... brb
<gdh> nautilus seemed to be 'too slow' on this pe-650
<pussfeller> kate blows gedit out of the water, not trying to be obnoxious...
<gdh> KDE feels much slicker
<abinadid> sudo: gedit: command not found   and this is what i get back
<loren> gdh: are you sure about that one lol? i never could get KDe to run fast on older machines, while gnome zoomed
<coreymon77> shannon: its no different from gnome
<CR-> KDE is really gotten fast since 3.x
<CR-> it's nice
<gdh> loren: Heh, different people , different experiences :)
<pussfeller> yeah kde has gotten much faster 
<Tm_T> yes
<loren> gdh: true XD
<incubii> nautilus is so slow and memory hogging for me
<pussfeller> i dont know what they did
<loren> CR-: really? hmmh you mean since 3.0+
<smouche> shannon, all I know is my touchpad wouldn't work properly with gnome without tweaking, but with kubuntu, perfect out of the box.  Also, gnome kept nagging me about my wireless, which I don't use, kubuntu nicely just ignores it... 
<Tm_T> My desktop use ~140M ram ;p
<CR-> yes. :p
<incubii> at least konq 'seems' to run faster
<shannon> Are you sure it's called kypaptic? google has no results for it
<gdh> OK it's 5am, time to go to bed... nna....
<gdh> shannon: kynaptic
<CR-> bye gdh 
<kakalto> hmm
<loren> lol, konq still runs like crap for me ;) :P
<coreymon77> shannon: i personally prefer kde over gnome, kdes more customizable, way more user friendly, looks better,is simple, is faster and has much more features
<shannon> thanks gdh
<incubii> mines using 195mb but i have about 25 windows open
<pussfeller> does nautilus have ftp and sftp built in like knqy?
<Tm_T> Fluxbox!
<smouche> but the choice of default apps needs improvement, kynaptic is a joke, kate is very unstable...
<incubii> plying a dvd and using amarok
<incubii> so im very happy
<loren> 0_o
<loren> you can do that?
<loren> oh whoops lol
<incubii> kate unstable?
<loren> what's playing the DVD
<incubii> its never crashed once for me
<Tm_T> I use mplayer to play DVD:s
<pussfeller> kate unstable?
<incubii> used it for years and never had a problem
<incubii> kaffiene to play dvd
<smouche> on my system it is, loren.  And I've noticed other people reporting crashes too.  Gedit never crashed on me.
<loren> Tm_T do you like Mplayer? i heard they got shutdown by the EUC or something
<incubii> vlc and xine-ui jerk
<abinadid> what is the problem with this i also went iand look for the file on "/etc/apt/sources.list"       i found it but don't let me save anythingtellme that i'm not the owner
<smouche> in fact, I'm apt-getting gedit right now, heh heh...
<Tm_T> loren: not yet, and I love mplayer
<coreymon77> smouche: what? would you rather be using wordpad (blech-windows :p)
<pussfeller> i had it mess up tonight on my gentoo box cause it wanted to check recent files that were on a nfs mount that was down, but thats the first time i ever had a problem with kate
<incubii> but cd/dvd playback on pcc is krashing often so its not reliable enough
<loren> ah
<incubii> abinadid, sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<smouche> weird comparison, coreymon77
<coreymon77> actually no
<incubii> you have to edit that file as root
<shannon> It's really the state of maintenance and up to date-ness of the KDE KUbuntu packages as compared to the Gnome Ubuntu ones that I'm interested in
<kakalto> kde is funny
<coreymon77> kate is the kde equivallent of wordpad
<kakalto> strange-funny
<abinadid> thanks i'm going to try thids right know
<Tm_T> kakalto: nope
<pussfeller> wordpad doesnt have a shell and syntax highlighting in it....
<kakalto> Tm_T, just IMO
<abinadid> incubii thanks
<Kortor> hi
<incubii> kate shits all over wordpad
<kakalto> hey
<Tm_T> Kortor!
<smouche> wordpad is a simple rich text word processor, not an editor
<Kortor> Tm_T!
<coreymon77> they are the same things
<coreymon77> no bye
<coreymon77> now bye 
<incubii> i code in kate, id hate to do the same in wordpad
<incubii> lol
<pussfeller> wordpad cant even see unix EOL chars
<coreymon77> i have to go to sleep now
<Tm_T> anybody know how I can edit my KDM sessions??
<coreymon77> im tired
<CR-> hoping into xchat. brb
<pussfeller> notepad++ is good for win tho
<Tm_T> pussfeller: plah
<Kortor> TurboPad is a good program for coding in win
<coreymon77> bye guys
<Tm_T> =)
<smouche> in windows, I loved metapad.  Really miss that thing
<pussfeller> i tried jedit but that was beyond me
<Tm_T> smouche: nano ;p
<incubii> i use textpad on windows
<incubii> or vi
<clayasaurus> andrewski: when i add... Option    "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true" under the xorg.conf device section, the x server fails to start, saying it couldn't find the screen
<pussfeller> theres a nice gui vim too for win
<incubii> depends which one i remember at the time
<shannon> Well, I look forward to when this LiveCd downloads
<Kortor> smouche: what is metapad? and why do you miss it? is it gone?
<incubii> i use Jedit on OS X
<smouche> metapad is only for windows, Kortor.
<pussfeller> clayasaurus, do you want a copy of a working xfree config for nvidia
<Kortor> smouche: ah
<Tm_T> umh, how I can edit my KDM sessions??
<clayasaurus> pussfeller, yes plz : )
<abinadid> and knok incubus how i edit the file
<smouche> wish someone would port it; it's not being developed any longer
<incubii> you are using vi to edit?
<pussfeller> lets see if i can dcc thru this networking mess i have
<Tm_T> =)
<smouche> kate crashes if I try to use it with sudo.  annoying.  So I only use nano for system file editing.
<abinadid> yes just how you told me to
<abinadid> vi
<incubii> push the letter i for insert mode
<Tm_T> smouche: I use only nano ;p
<incubii> then go, delte type what you want
<incubii> push escape to leave it
<incubii> then type
<incubii> :wq! to write your changes and quit
<abinadid> ok the just paste the repositories from the ubuntu guide???
<incubii> yes
<incubii> using your mouse
<smouche> I'm not a programmer, so a lot of editors are overkill for me; I liked metapad for the one stupid little thing: you could have http:// urls highlighted automatically, and clickable, like with Word or Open Office (I think) but much better.
<smouche> metapad is great for organizing bookmarks, etc
<Tm_T> muahhahahah
<pussfeller> hmm xchat freexes upon trying to dcc a file
<Tm_T> You're not gonna believe this
<smouche> Kate is cool, though!   there must be some sort of tweaking I can do somewhere to keep it (and konqueror) from krashing...
<Tm_T> my FF uses KDE candy <3
<andrewski> any way to have kwin 'remember' apps' locations?
<incubii> ?
<Tm_T> muah, way too nice
<Kortor_> hi
<Kortor_> stupid windows
<Kortor_> I HATE using windows
<smouche> why does the window manager need to remember apps' locations?
<smouche> andrewski?
<andrewski> smouche: because i like to have my apps start up in the same place every time.
<smouche> oh i see
<smouche> Yeah, you can do that--
<smouche> right click on title bar
<andrewski> uh-huh...
<incubii> save session
<smouche> hang on
<smouche> click on "advanced"
<andrewski> incubii: i do that automatically on logout, but it doesn't save the position.
<smouche> and "special window settings"
<incubii> rightclickt title->advanced window->position_>remember
<Tm_T> incubii: just look: http://xob.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/capture_FF.png
<smouche> andrewski, it's very cool once you figure out the settings and experiment
<abinadid> incubii"  "/etc/apt/sources.list" E212: Can't open file for writing        thi is what i got
<andrewski> smouche: so under Position, it says 0,491.  is that where it is now?
<Tm_T> andrewski: yes
<incubii> ooo purty
<smouche> andrewski, I think you can click something to analyze what the current settings are for the given window...
<Kortor_> Ooo... I found what channel ChanServ is in!
<Kortor_> heh
<incubii> did you use 'sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list' ?
<smouche> yeah, "detect window properties" in the "window" tab
<Tm_T> incubii: all gtk apps follows qt/KDE theme :p
<andrewski> smouche: well, i had gotten to that section in control center before, but didn't know if that was it.  they way you sent me, all the properties are already there. :)
<abinadid> yes sir
<andrewski> Tm_T: even pseudo-gtk ones like ff
<Tm_T> andrewski: yes!
<incubii> whats your stats script ?
<incubii> hmm well its saying you dont have permission to write
<Tm_T> andrewski: just look that pic
<abinadid> yes 
<andrewski> Tm_T: that wasn't a question.
<incubii> either that or its already in use
<Tm_T> andrewski: ah, I see
<smouche> kde does seem to make one run hither and yon to configure stuff -- I always have to go on a tedious hunt just to change the color of my desktop font!
<abinadid> shoul i check to see if wrote the changes???
<incubii> go for it
<Tm_T> But now I start conf my FluxBox =)
<incubii> if it hasnt make sure you used sudo and nothing else has it open
<Tm_T> so see ya ->
<abinadid> i use sudo
<abinadid> and i type my password
<pussfeller> dang it, no wonder that things slow, aptget overwrote my XFConfig
<abinadid> how i get permission to write on /etc folder
<membreya> abinadid: use sudo ? :P
<abinadid> yes
<incubii> are you just enabling the other repositories ?
<abinadid> i'm tryng to add more
<abinadid> you know the ones from the guide
<incubii> never read it
<incubii> lol
<abinadid> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<abinadid> check it out everithyng worked on ubuntu but last night i change to kubuntu and i can't  even change the repositories
<incubii> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat stable main
<incubii>  deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main
<incubii>  deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat testing main
<abinadid> that guide is good for newbies like me
<incubii> you want to add those?
<abinadid> there is other multiverse
<kakalto> is there a package to make kde automagically mount my usb drive?
<abinadid> whatever you think is the best you the extpert
<incubii> sudo kedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<incubii> try that
<andrewski> are there 'rocker gestures' available for konqueror?
<smouche> andrewski, I think so...
<smouche> check Control Center, in the accessibility section, I think
<abinadid> kedit command does not exist is what i got
<andrewski> so after an afternoon of configuring kde (and i am slightly sorry it takes that long), i think i'll use it another day.  coming from xfce, it's a bit heavier than i'm used to (and reminds me of past days with windows), but it performs quite well and has a full-featured desktop with many options that remind me of GTK programs i'm comfortable with. :)
<smouche> would anyone know how I might get the special application buttons working on my laptop, like volume controls, etc?  I mean the extra buttons, not on the keyboard
<smouche> andrewski, I understand your weariness!  I felt the same way ;-)
<andrewski> smouche: and i didn't find any rocker gestures.  i'll hit the web.
<kakalto> anyone?
<andrewski> kakalto: hotplug?
<kakalto> it didn't mount when I put it in
<andrewski> kakalto: are you running hotplug?
<kakalto> uhh
<smouche> abinadid, substitute the name of whatever text editor you have for "kedit" in incubii's instructions...
<andrewski> kakalto: and does it work when you mount it manually?
<kakalto> I haven't tried yet
<incubii> kedit ?
<kakalto> does it matter which port it's in?
<incubii> you have to install that
<incubii> :P
<abinadid> let me see
<smouche> incubii, you told him to "sudo kedit" !
<andrewski> kakalto: dunno.  you need to be running hotplug and it has to work when you mount it manually.
<incubii> oops
<incubii> i meant to say kwrite
<incubii> :D
<kakalto> how do I find out where my usb thing is?
<kakalto> which device it is?
<smouche> sudo "whatever the hell works" 
<abinadid> you are right i don't think i have it install
<loren> im not sure, i know tons of people have had those kinds of problems
<loren> XD
<loren> nice
<smouche> abinadid, try "sudo nano"
<abinadid> ok 
<smouche> loren, what is XD?  I keep seeing that on here...
<andrewski> smouche: X-D
<andrewski> a smiley :)
<andrewski> :) == happy
<andrewski> XD == I've had way too much sugar!
<abinadid> i got it thank you guys 
<abinadid> you guys kick ass
<smouche> god you geeks even have smileys that require translation ;-)
<crimsun> "you geeks"?
<crimsun> you're the one commenting on it on irc :P
<smouche> then what's XP, "nah nah nah nah!"
<smouche> ?
<andrewski> smouche: yeah, please.  i've just picked up on that from seeing people use it.
<ithiel> hi guys
<incubii> we try abinadid 
<incubii> lol
<smouche> ouch, sorry, please translate "you geeks" as all you folks who know 8000 times more than me about computers - !
<ithiel> smouche, you aren't the flattering type of person are you?
<smouche> how about, "techies" ?, "computer literates"? 
<ithiel> techie works with me
<andrewski> hey, come on.  smouche meant no ill.
<smouche> ithiel, I was trying to be complementary, believe it or not!
<ithiel>  ;)
* smouche can't tell whether he offended the hackers, the noobs, or both... hangs head and goes looking for lost bottle of scotch
<ithiel> lol
<incubii> id rather be called sex machine
<incubii> :P
<smouche> isn't "incubii" plural?  you sex machines, you
<incubii> lol shhh ;)
* smouche found lost bottle of scotch
* smouche will only share it with succubii
<bettse> does anyone know the name of the package that has a mouseover popup under kunbuntu showing the name and use of programs from the taskbar?  screenshot example: http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=306&slide=35
<ubuntu> hi all
<ithiel> hi
<__lEo__> Hi Ithiel
<__lEo__>  am testing kubuntu live
<andrewski> bettse: AFAIK, that's just part of kicker.
<__lEo__> really, really cool
<kakalto> how do I mount a usb drive?
<smouche> bettse, I think that's "enable mouseover effects"
<kakalto> I don't know where it is
<__lEo__> I am a long time mandrake user (ex redhat, ex ex slackware)
<smouche> you can access that in the panel configuration screens
<__lEo__> I'll probably switch to kubuntu, mandrake is still stake with kde 3.2 ... and next release will use 3.3 :-(
<smouche> "enable icon mouseover effects" in the appearance tab
<smouche> bettse, I hated that effect after a  while, so I turned it off.
<__lEo__> stuck I meant so say, it's pretty late over here
<kakalto> anyone?
<andrewski> kakalto: man mount
<kakalto> andrewski, I doubt that tells me where my usb drive is eg. /dev/blahblah
<andrewski> kakalto: yes, but i don't know where it is. :P
<kakalto> how do I find out?
<bettse> smouche, do you know if its a 3.4 new feature?
<andrewski> kakalto: look through /dev ?
<smouche> bettse, I think so.
<kakalto> I highly doubt I will just spot it in the middle of 700+ devices
<smouche> it's a pretty effect, but distracting after a while.
<smouche> did you find it, bettse?  
<cooler> howhow! i just installed kubuntu!
<__lEo__> allright, gotta go, this is lovely, cheers!
<andrewski> smouche: were you asking about multimedia keys?
<smouche> yes, andrewski, for an hp laptop...
<andrewski> smouche: did you see kmilo?
<smouche> no, I haven't -- 
<kakalto> grr
<kakalto> !1
<smouche> oh, kmilo is installed -- how do I check that?  "kmilo" in console didn't work...
<andrewski> smouche: dunno, just found it myself. :)
<smouche> hmmm, seems mainly for thinkpads and vaios, and a few others...
<smouche> I'm thinking there's a file somewhere where I can add hardware controls; I have a vague memory of tweaking my touchpad somewhere...
<smouche> it amazes me that kde doesn't seem to have a global key binding option for mute and volume control, or does it?
<andrewski> smouche: i think the issue is X, but i'm not sure.
<loren> whis is the normal volue control for KDE?
<smouche> maybe in xorg.conf
<ithiel> KMix
<ithiel> its in multimedia
<ithiel> you can execute it from console as well
<ithiel> alsamixer is a little more specific
<ithiel> alsamixer is CLI only
<ithiel> want some more volume controls?
<ithiel>  :P
<smouche> ithiel, that's not what I'm looking for, but thank you.
<smouche> kmix I know about.
<kakalto> why does kubuntu not automatically mount my usb flash drive?
<andrewski> smouche: i think that was in response to loren's question. :)
<andrewski> kakalto: hotplug!
<smouche> oops, sorry ithiel, you were replying to someone else...
<smouche> my bad
<kakalto> andrewski, how do I make it run automatically?
<kapbuntu> kubuntu is very nice
<kapbuntu> im on the live cd now :)
<andrewski> kakalto: dunno, but there are probably more people that could help you in #ubuntu.  if there's a file called hotplug in /etc/init.d, then you could use update-rc.d to set it to start on boot.
<smouche> yeah, ithiel, loren.  kmix is handy when it's in the tray too as a quick main volume slider or mute button; I use a mixer in my bottom panel
<kapbuntu> I wonder though, is lipstik really preferable to plastik?
<andrewski> kapbuntu: i just switched about 10 minutes ago.  i like it.
<kapbuntu> to lipstik or to plastik?
<andrewski> kapbuntu: from plastik to lipstik.
<kapbuntu> ah
<kapbuntu> my next install will be kubuntu probably
<kapbuntu> but hopefully that won't be for a while
<kapbuntu> my debian system is setup pretty nice, I dunno if I want to change just for x org and a bit of consistency
<kapbuntu> its really very nice, and the livecd seems amazingly fast
<andrewski> kapbuntu: maybe you could upgrade nicely, since ubuntu is debian-based?
<kapbuntu> from what I've heard its not such a good idea
<kapbuntu> horror stores abound
<andrewski> ah, ok.
<kapbuntu> stories
<smouche> can anyone recommend a good but reasonably cheap tv tuner card that they know works with linux?  since I imagine my ati all in wonder card will never be supported...
<smouche> and my desktop pc is my only tv!
<smouche> yeah, you're right kapbuntu, I borked myself good just by upgrading from warty to hoary when I had a lot of backported stuff on warty.  Spectacular mess resulted.
<kapbuntu> smouche: the happague is always a good choice
<smouche> i imagine installing kubuntu-desktop on top of a lot of debian stuff might be tricky, but I don't know...
<kapbuntu> although the models with hardware mpeg encoding are not cheap
<smouche> thanks, kapbuntu!
<kapbuntu> smouche: I know they are well supported, but I don't use one myself, so make sure you do some reasearch
<kapbuntu> the wintv pvr are cheap but no hardware encoding, but for watchin tv I think they are fine and supported by most linux tv apps
<smouche> I will, kapbuntu.  My main consideration is, would an external tuner, usb2 be an option... then I could move the thing from desktop to laptop...
<kapbuntu> smouche: this thing? http://www.hauppauge.com/html/usb_data.htm
<andrewski> heh, you have to install libgtk-1.2 to install (super)karamba.  stupid piece of crap xmms.
<smouche> thanks dude!
<kapbuntu> smouche: but I dunno about linux support
<kapbuntu> there is a page for an experimental 2.4 kernel driver but I don't see 2.6 anywhere
<smouche> excellent pages there, kapbuntu -- thanks!  I'll google around
<abinadid> wich is better kaffeine or m player
<smouche> I think I should be able to find something easily; it seems mainly ati that's a bastard for incompatibility...
<kapbuntu> abinadid: imho kaffeine
<kapbuntu> smouche: ati basically sucks under linux
<kapbuntu> I only buy nvidia cards
<kapbuntu> dunno about their tv tuners though
<smouche> I have nvidia on my laptop... nice if it had a tuner!
<abinadid> thanks i don't want to have two or tree different media players doing the same thing
<Bicchi> how can install the gcc.
<smouche> abinadid, I've got about a dozen media players, 'cause none of them manage to do everything I want! (yet)
<abinadid> what about xine
<kapbuntu> abinadid: mplayer is good for some of the other tools that come with it, specifically mencoder which is something you don't get with the xine engine
<kapbuntu> smouche: what do you want?
<abinadid> shoul i get all of them??
<kapbuntu> I find for playback amarok + kaffeine does what I want
<smouche> xine is typically what kaffeine and totem and other players run on top of, abinadid; and you can get xine-ui as a really nice gui for xine
<abinadid> talking a bout amarok how do you enable the equalizer
<kapbuntu> abinadid: you'll want to build mplayer yourself, it can take advantage of SIMD instructions, and you build xvmc for accelerated mpeg decoding if you have an nvidia or certain via graphics chips
<andrewski> smouche: isn't kaffeine a gui for xine?  xine-ui is ugly IMO
<kapbuntu> yes
<abinadid> i have an ati all in wonder
<kapbuntu> kaffeine uses xine engine for playback
<smouche> too much to go into kapbuntu; but some players handle streamtuner better than others, kaffeine loads videos off my lan much much faster than other players, xmms doesn't seem to have all the plug-ins it needs,
<smouche> blah blah  blah
<kapbuntu> its not a gui per-se, it does other things like has its own playlist handling and its own osd and such I believe
<smouche> I need to weed out this stuff and settle on just a couple things I like
<kapbuntu> xmms sucks compared with amarok
<kapbuntu> amaroK handles streams very well
<smouche> zinf or beep for audio, xine-ui for video, maybe kaffeine cause it's quick and useful for previews...
<kapbuntu> why not use kaffeine over xine-ui
<kapbuntu> its supperior in my opinion
<smouche> andrewski, you can get nicer skins for xine-ui
<Bicchi> where is synaptic, how do i use it. i am new here
<andrewski> smouche: even still, i like the standard widgets of the DE. :)
<andrewski> Bicchi: you in kde?
<Bicchi> yes
<andrewski> Bicchi: system -> synaptic
<smouche> lol andrewski
<Bicchi> andrewski: i only have kynaptic. is it the same
<ice_1963> knaptik  lol
<andrewski> Bicchi: synaptic is much more functional, but uses GTK.  use synaptic for now.
<smouche> Bicchi, kynaptic is only good for one thing:  downloading synaptic or kpackage!
<Bicchi> i do not have synaptic installed
<Tm_T> hi
<smouche> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<thechitowncubs> hey
<Tm_T> hullo
<Bicchi> smouche: now i do :) thanks
<thechitowncubs> I installed kubuntu like this apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Tm_T> uh
<thechitowncubs> and then when i try to login with gnome it won't load
<Tm_T> uh?
<Tm_T> uh uh!
<Tm_T> maybe I really should sleep
<thechitowncubs> what?
<Tm_T> nah
* smouche left stream-ripper running for a couple of hours accidentally and now has an insane amount of music to drink scotch to
<kapbuntu> cool
<kapbuntu> just remote desktoped in from my debian box
<Tm_T> hm
<Tm_T> I'm pissed off
<thechitowncubs> anyone know what happened?
<andrewski> thechitowncubs: is it available in Sessions?
<smouche> Bicchi, no problem.  I like synaptic a lot, just for reading the info on the packages; I'm not an apt-get wizard yet like most of the folks on here!
<thechitowncubs> yes
<smouche> kynaptic seems really pointless to me.
<andrewski> smouche: eventually, it'd be nice to use in KDE so that you don't need to run GTK
<thechitowncubs> andrewski: yes
<smouche> well yeah, but what's wrong with having gtk?  there are other gtk apps I like too...
<kapbuntu> synaptic is good for that
<ice_1963> you can run synaptic in kde ?????
<kapbuntu> er
<kapbuntu> I mean aptitude is good
<kapbuntu> for viewing package descriptions
<smouche> I like kpackage!
<kapbuntu> if you aren't afraid of curses
<thechitowncubs> here is the symptoms: when i try to login w/ gnome, it seems to work, but my background doesn't show and the panels remain white
<thechitowncubs> with nothing on them
<andrewski> smouche: yes, but not everyone.  plus, if that's the first gtk app you run, it takes longer to load the other libs.
<smouche> I'm sure you're right, andrewski; I'm a total ignoramus on the points of divergence between these systems
<thechitowncubs> Is anyone capable of helping me
<andrewski> smouche: i'm kind of a nitpick. :P
<andrewski> thechitowncubs: did you enable the gtk-qt engine?
<thechitowncubs> I
<thechitowncubs> I don't think so
<smouche> I have noticed, andrewski, that the terminal output in synaptic is always complaining about not finding gnome this or gnome that! and "falling back" on something else... I don't care, as long as I get my packages!
<thechitowncubs> How would I go about doing that
<smouche> thechitowncubs, you might have more luck in #ubuntu, or hang here for a while, someone might log in anytime who can help you with that
<thechitowncubs> i tried #ubuntu
<Tm_T> thechitowncubs: did you tried apt-get update && apt-get upgrade ?
<andrewski> how do i move applets around kicker?
<smouche> kapbuntu, it looks like hauppauge supports RedHat and Suse, anyway...
<smouche> so in principle I should be able to find one of their cards that'll work for me... cool
<andrewski> how do i move applets around kicker?
<Tm_T> andrewski: right-click next of applet ;)
<smouche> andrewski, most of them you can just drag, some of them you have to -- yeah, what Tm_T said...
<andrewski> hmm, i'll have to turn on the little handle. :)
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> hah, this just looks grazy
<andrewski> ok, thanks.  goodnight!
<Tm_T> It's morning!
<kapbuntu> cool, got composite extension running
<kapbuntu> does the nv driver support RenderAccel or only the nvidia driver?
<smouche> kapbuntu, I haven't upgraded my -- whoa, what happened?  mass "quit" ? that was weird...
<kapbuntu> smouche: its called a netsplit
<kapbuntu> your new to irc huh?
<kapbuntu> freenode is made up of a group of servers, thats what happens when one server loses its connection to the pool
<smouche> ah...
<kapbuntu> and now they are back :)
<smouche> jesus, it's 2:00 am here-- hah hah, !
<kapbuntu> hehe
<smouche> welcome back, ya'll
<thechitowncubs> Hey
<thechitowncubs> where do you change the sound system kde uses
<kapbuntu> anyone running breezybadger already?
<Tm_T_> wtf
<Tm_T_> thechitowncubs: Control Centre
<smouche> dont' tempt me kapbuntu ;-)
<thechitowncubs> Where in the Control Centre?
<Tm_T_> badgerbadger ] ;=
<kapbuntu> thechitowncubs: Control Center -> Sound & Multimedia -> Sound System
<thechitowncubs> i don't see any option to change it
<Tm_T_> :o
<kapbuntu> I usually just turn off arts
<kapbuntu> thechitowncubs: try killall artsd, that should do it
<thechitowncubs> I am trying to change it so it uses ESD
<kapbuntu> oh
<kapbuntu> its on the second tab
<kapbuntu> its called Hardware I think
<kapbuntu> where it says select audio device
<kapbuntu> there is a dropdown and you can select esd fromt here
<thechitowncubs> got it
<thechitowncubs> thanks
<thechitowncubs> im trying to get Skype to work in gnome
<kapbuntu> you're welcome
<kapbuntu> heh
<smouche> one thing I'm grateful for, sound on my laptop just works! no tweaking required.  amazing; before linux was always a bastard to configure sound
<kapbuntu> thats trouble, full-duplex has been a problem with my board
<kapbuntu> smouche: what kind of laptop?
<kapbuntu> er what model I mean
<smouche> hp pavilion, amd64, nvidia sound card
<kapbuntu> uses intel8x0 right?
<kapbuntu> for sound I mean
<smouche> don't know, kapbuntu
<kapbuntu> hmm
<kapbuntu> lsmod?
<smouche> I only used soundblaster cards before
<kapbuntu> lsmod | grep snd
<kapbuntu> smouche: you know how to use the konsole?
<smouche> yeah, hang on!
<smouche> snd_intel8x0   -- ep
<smouche> yep
<kapbuntu> yeah my main machine has an intel8x0 soundcard
<kapbuntu> this one has an old emu10k card
<kapbuntu> er emu10k1 rather
<kaplanfx> this machine is much faster than my test machine though
<smouche> what is ac97, btw?  I've got it, apparently, but enabling volume for it in kmix doesn't seem to change anything
<kaplanfx> even though the sound card is onboard POS
<kaplanfx> smouche: its an audio codec
<kaplanfx> for standards compliant audio
<thechitowncubs> Does anyone use skype?
<kaplanfx> I don't know in detail
<kaplanfx> thechitowncubs: I have it installed but I don't have a mic
<thechitowncubs> Ahh
<smouche> ah, yeah, I think some xvid or divx or ogm or whatever video files use that ...?
<kaplanfx> are you trying to test?
<smouche> no, kaplanfx, just wondering what all the info in lsmod | grep snd meant...
<thechitowncubs> Because i want to use it with gnome, but i can't seem to get it to work correctly
<thechitowncubs> here is what i can do: if i do sudo killall -9 esd
<thechitowncubs> then run skype
<kaplanfx> smouche: nope, its a hardware codec, soundcards use it to be standards compliant, and it can also be programmed onto a chipset so you don't need a special board for sound
<thechitowncubs> it works, but it has extremely bad echo for the person i am talking to and no other sounds work while talking to him
<kaplanfx> smouche: its basically soft-audio
<kaplanfx> its uses cpu or chipset time, instead of having an audio processor
<smouche> thanks for the info, kaplanfx -- that was going to be my next question -- why would a codec appear in a hardware profile! ;-)
<kaplanfx> smouche: and when I said trying to test I mean thechitowncubs 
<smouche> heh heh, sorry
<kaplanfx> thechitowncubs: skype uses oss I believe, it needs /dev/dsp all to itself
<kaplanfx> so other things that use the audio output (i.e. esd) take control and won't let skype use it
* smouche goes looking for the bottle he hid earlier, and wishes he'd been drunker when he hid it...
<thechitowncubs> kap: it works perfectly under KDE
<kaplanfx> thechitowncubs: hmm
<bur[n] er> I have Ubuntu right now, but would like to try Kubuntu.  Could it be as simple as 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' and then relogging into KDE from gdm?
<kaplanfx> must work with arts as well or something
<kaplanfx> bur[n] er: you need kubuntu-settings or something too
<bur[n] er> the default-settings... i saw that too, thanks kaplanfx 
<kapbuntu> peas
<thechitowncubs> hmmm
<bur[n] er> nothing deeper is different in kubuntu than ubuntu right?
<thechitowncubs> =(
<thechitowncubs> i'm sad
<kaplanfx> bur[n] er: you may end up with kdm instead of gdm
<kaplanfx> I've never done it myself, so I don't know if it asks
<kaplanfx> it may also mess with your gtk theme
<kaplanfx> I think it installs and sets up the qt-gtk theme from freedesktop
<bur[n] er> hrm... worth exploring though :)
<bur[n] er> thanks kaplanfx 
<kaplanfx> no prob
<bur[n] er> qt-gtk used to break my gnome in debian
<bur[n] er> we'll see if it's fixed here :)
<kaplanfx> there is some info on the wiki somewhere, and I think on kubuntu.org in the documentation section
<bur[n] er> kaplanfx: thanks for the feedback
<kaplanfx> bur[n] er: no prob
<smouche> this is strange, linux gazette is available via apt-get?  it came up in a search for something else in synaptic--
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> smouche: you didn't knew?
<smouche> it wants to install a bunch of perl stuff along with it... 
<Tm_T> so? ;)
<smouche> worthwhile to download?  isn't that available on the web?
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> who said you _should_ download it
<smouche> that's what I'm asking, dude
<smouche> just wondering why it needs all that perl stuff; what, does it have it's own reader application or something?
<smouche> cool; I had no idea-- checking it out in kpackage; surprised I didn't have those protocols installed already...
<smouche> looks more fun to read than man pages anyway ;-
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> smouche: man man ;p
<martinjh99> Hey guys!
<Tm_T> hullo
<martinjh99> A question - How would I go about installing Kubuntu without the Kubuntu default tweaks?  I don't like the way Konq opens up folders in new tabs instead of a new window.
<martinjh99> It seems to also ignore the setting for opening up in a new window too.
<smouche> dammit, hell, I thought I liked kpackage; it was fine for info, but it won't let me install without asking for a "root password" and it's not accepting my usual password.  Back to apt-get install...
<ataxic> smouche: i had the same issues
<ataxic> you'll need to use your user passwd
<martinjh99> SMouche> try synaptic.. Works under KDE too you know!
<ataxic> kynaptic looks better with the rest
<ataxic> and does the same thing for me
<martinjh99> Also you can install gtk2-engines-qt-gtk to make Gnome apps look more like the rest of KDE...
<ataxic> indeed
<smouche> yeah, I know, thanks martinjh99, I use synaptic.  I like the way kpackage presents the info on dependecies etc.
<smouche> kynaptic is next to useless for me.  anyway, I'm getting used to the command line ...
<ataxic> weird i dont miss anything compared to synaptic
<ataxic> in my world
<smouche> ataxic, it's weird, buy kpackage wouldn't accept my user password, nothing...
<smouche> heh, let me try something...
<ataxic> try it with synaptic, or does that work for you?
<ataxic> just to test the password issue
<ataxic> anyway, gtg, i have to go to work
<ataxic> doing some overtime 
<smouche> I got it!  ataxic -- if I open kpackage with "sudo kpackage" I can avoid that error.
<ataxic> cool
<ataxic> i thought you were already doing that
<martinjh99> Anyone got an answer for installing Kubuntu without the Kubuntu settings?  
<ataxic> laters, i'm off
<smouche> synaptic I have no problem with, nor with installing with apt-get on the cli, it's just convenient to browse info in kpackage, and be able to install from there if I feel inclined.
<incubii> w0rd nugg3t
<incubii> hmm it appears the SMP kernel does not allow the additional keys to work on my mac keyboard
<Tm_T> oh, kernel?
<incubii> yes
<incubii> it works on uni processor
<incubii> but nopt in smp
<incubii> but it could be something else that is preventing it
<incubii> im trying to figure that out
<loren> i've gotta go to sleep, cya all later
<TestDummy> Anybody up that could answer a question? (I know it's late, at least it is here) 
<shogouki> maybe (i've answered a question)
<incubii> whats the question
* incubii is australian its ok
<TestDummy> ha..
<TestDummy> Okay, well.
<ztonzy> morning all :)
<TestDummy> I screwed up. I went to download Kubuntu, and got the download started, left the room, came back about 20 minutes later, noticed I was downloading the the LiveCD version and not the install one.
<TestDummy> But...
<incubii> thats debatable ztonzy 
<incubii> :P
<TestDummy> I was intending to download the installer one, so my question is..
<shogouki> 10am in my beautyfull country :)
<TestDummy> Can I still install it with the LiveCD version?
<ztonzy> incubii, I know, but here it is (sweden)
<incubii> i honestly dont know TestDummy , the general consensus is no you cant install from the livecd
<TestDummy> =(
<TestDummy> Bummer.
<incubii> although it would be a nice feature they should consider
<incubii> infact
<ztonzy> yah
<incubii> i could modify my knoppix installer scripts
<ztonzy> a button in the menus ;) ?
* ztonzy ducks
<incubii> lol when knoppix first started off Fabian and i were coding installers for knoppix
<incubii> could just mod the knoppix one
<incubii> its very good
<TestDummy> And that would work?
<incubii> well iom not saying you should do it
<incubii> im just saying its not hard to do
<incubii> lol
<shogouki> it would reduce the number of cd sent :)
<incubii> it would mean id need lots of help setting up qemu
<incubii> :D
<TestDummy> ?
<shogouki> :)
<incubii> TestDummy, you will have to get the installer cd
<TestDummy> Hmm..
<TestDummy> I don't know if I really have the bandwidth left to do that..
<shogouki> ~600mo is nothing
<shogouki> ho
<TestDummy> Hah.
<incubii> it is on 28.8kb dialup
<incubii> ;)
<TestDummy> I'm on cable
<incubii> im on the above
<incubii> :D
<shogouki> you have quotas ?
<jibrael> dialup?
<TestDummy> I think so..
<jibrael> damn
<jibrael> :/
<TestDummy> Well
<TestDummy> They say I do
<incubii> i still download ISOs on dialup
<incubii> ;)
<TestDummy> But I've gone over them
<TestDummy> And they haven't done much
<jibrael> why incubii why?
<TestDummy> So theoretically, yes. But I guess no in a way
<incubii> i cant afford the installation of ADSL
<jibrael> imo dialup should be illegal and adsl should be free, basic human rights and all u know?
<shogouki> or dialup could be a sort a justice sanction
<ztonzy> yay
<TestDummy> My old dial-up provider sucked >_<
<ztonzy> downloading the ISO is good speed again since release ;)
<jibrael> i mean even here in south africa most sane ppl have dsl
<jibrael> and its expensive and kinda shitty, with a 3gig cap...
<jibrael> but they only cap international once u hit it so I just vpn into work and use works dedicated line
<shogouki> i wonder how many countrys are represented in this chan
<jibrael> prolly alot
<jibrael> definitely alot in ubuntu chan
<jibrael> cos i mean its a great os
<dimmak> anybody in here use kontact? i decided to play around with it and am already annoyed by an apparent default resource error that duplicates everything... anybody get the same thing when they use it?
<jibrael> its actually half pulled me from gentoo
<jibrael> all i can say is
<jibrael> gam 1.1.4 for the win
<jibrael> *gaim
<shogouki> i switched from mandrake/mandriva two days ago
<shogouki> kubuntu is evil :)
<ztonzy> shogouki, hehe feel the power :P ?
<jibrael> heh
<dimmak> i am using the autopackage for gaim
<dimmak> so i am at 1.2.1 with no problems
<shogouki> i think (k)ubuntu lacks a general control center like yast or drakconf
<jibrael> well i left kubuntu downloading at work on friday
<jibrael> thats why it rocks shogouki 
<jibrael> hehe
<jibrael> suse = lets open yast to change the time
<jibrael> then rebuild all ur config files after u changed the time
<jibrael> bit of an overkill for a gui'fied date command?
* TestDummy remembers suse doing that
<jibrael> any apt
<jibrael> is ur central control
<dimmak> i have problems with time... it likes being utc
<jibrael> its all u need
<ztonzy> fast download here for the iso --> 700 kB7s :)
<jibrael> blah ztonzy 
<ztonzy> too bad my connection is way faster...but it never reaches the top
<ztonzy> kB/s
<ztonzy> sorry
<jibrael> so yeah i'll look at the kde'fied ubuntu at work next week
<shogouki> donwload via the torrent
<ztonzy> shogouki, hm would it be faster ?  hmm 700 kB/s is pretty ok for me
<jibrael> but i never been a kde fan so :/
<jibrael> but maybe thats cos i only used it on rpm distros where everything sucks anyway
<ztonzy> 355 MB since couple of minutes :)
<ztonzy> or 365
<shogouki> ztonzy: i dont know but torrent is the best way to spread the iso :)
<ztonzy> shogouki, true
<jibrael> all i can say is thank some higher being for ubuntu, i dunno why this all didn't happen years ago?
<jibrael> but i do know why commerical distos don't use deb packages
<jibrael> cos they don't have a packaging community
<jibrael> and my work insists on using suse whereever possible :/
<shogouki> thats not so bad
<jibrael> i guess?
<dimmak> better than insisting on windows
<jibrael> hah
<dimmak> or handfuls of poop
<jibrael> they like debian but we can't use it
<ztonzy> aaah
<jibrael> cos of oracle
<ztonzy> iso finished downloaded
<jibrael> :/
<incubii> ugh oracle
* incubii stabs oracle
<jibrael> i know
<jibrael> heh
<jibrael> well its oracle or db2
<jibrael> so like
<jibrael> worse or hell no worse
<jibrael> i am just like
<jibrael> "why don't we use postgres?"
<jibrael> heh
<incubii> we are switching from MySQL to Oracle
<incubii> :|
<jibrael> unfortunately oracle has accountability
<jibrael> summin opensource db's lack
<jibrael> at worst u can just sue oracle
<jibrael> tho i would run anything on postgres
<jibrael> i mean google is just highly modified postgres at the core of it
<incubii> yeah i suggested postgres and they just looked at me weird
<incubii> :)
<jibrael> lol
<jibrael> didn't know what it was?
<incubii> yep
<incubii> gonn apay though the nose to use oracle
<jibrael> postgres needs some serious awareness
<jibrael> i mean its prolly better than oracle
<jibrael> u can write function is almost any language
<jibrael> *functions
<_manuel> Join #ubuntu-es
<jibrael> its got kickass replication
<incubii> what is #ubuntu-es ?
<jibrael> its damn fast
<jibrael> and its easy to setup
<jibrael> while we're at it its secure aswell
<shogouki> think its ubuntu for spanish
<jibrael> and NO one knows about it :/
<_manuel> channel from spanish users
<jibrael> thanks _manuel but i don't speak spanish hehe
<_manuel> How play mp3?
<_manuel> with amarok
<jibrael> apt-get install xmms
<jibrael> :)
<ztonzy> _manuel, from? you mean for ?
<incubii> sudo apt-get install amarok-engines
<jibrael> or that :P
<incubii> its your best choice
<_manuel> and usu gstreamer
<_manuel> and use gstreamer
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> my tweaks made gtk unstable :p
<Tm_T> gaim crashes quite easily
<eckhart> hi
<Tm_T> hullo
<eckhart> i have a problem with a kubuntu installation (not mine)
<eckhart> it does not detect any portable devices
<eckhart> (usb sticks, camera in mass storage mode, card reader etc.)
<Jefis> I found bug :)
<Jefis> install kde-edu, and try to run kmplot :)
<jibrael> what happens?
<Tm_T> haha
<Jefis> it shows that kmparts is missing part :)
<Jefis> tfu
<Tm_T> "could not find KmPlot's part"
<Jefis> kmplot's missing part :)
<Tm_T> very useful app
<jibrael> thats a bit of a problem :P
<Jefis> any ideas how to fix it?;)
<eckhart> anyone an idea to my problem?
<jibrael> mmm
<jibrael> eckhart: i remember reading summin about that
<jibrael> eckhart: i'll try remember where heh
<jibrael> eckhart: u tried booting with the usb stick plugged in?
<eckhart> no, not yet
<eckhart> just hotplug
<jibrael> mmm
<jibrael> u ever booted with a usb stick in?
<jibrael> the device might not have ever been created
<jibrael> try booting with it plugged in so that /dev/sda1 or whatever it is gets created
<kakalto> :(
<eckhart> jibrael: well, did that
<eckhart> jibrael: seems to work now
<vinsee> does nayone how to input/read chinese?
<jibrael> great eckhart :)
<jibrael> u shouldn't need to boot with it plugged in again
<jibrael> the device should remain there
<_dave> hi
<carambol> vinsee, http://ubuntuguide.org
<shmoolik> hello i have just installed Kubuntu and i don't have Kedit... how can i edit file ?
<vinsee> no carambol.
<vinsee> not on there.
<Oorworm> Hi, are all the codec to watch divx, xvid, ... already installed with Kubuntu or do you have to get them somewhere?
<Oorworm> got my mp3's to work
<Oorworm> I think Kate is an editor
<carambol> try wiki,vinsee
<Oorworm> Shmoolik
<vinsee> wiki.. where?
<shmoolik> thanks Oorworm 
<carambol> on the (k)ubuntu site there is a link to the wiki
<carambol> or try google it
<Oorworm> otherwise try 'nano' in console
<Oorworm> with 'nano' u can also edit
<Oorworm> I'm new to Kubuntu & Linux to
<Oorworm> :-)
<carambol> http://cls.admin.yzu.edu.tw/cview/ViewChinese.html
<shmoolik> y all the GTK apss loook so bad =\
<eckhart> jibrael: what's the reason for that
<carambol> vinsee
<eckhart> jibrael: i'm always interested in reasons ;-)
<jibrael> eckhart: its just that the kernel never creates a device node for usb sticks until it finds one on boot
<jibrael> its pretty stupid if u ask me
<Oorworm> Where can i get the codecs to watch everything? xvid, wmv, divx, ....?
<jibrael> but then there are lots of stupid things about the linux kernel heh
<jibrael> lots of good thinsg too mind u
<Oorworm> it's very confusion when u come from XP
<Oorworm> :-)
<Oorworm> like me
<Oorworm> i use a dual boot now
<jibrael> Oorworm: sudo -s apt-get install gnome-vlc
<jibrael> that'll install videolan
<Oorworm> Gnome? but i use KDE
<jibrael> hrm
<jibrael> whoops
<jibrael> Oorworm: sudo -s apt-get install vlc-kde
<jibrael> that should do the trick :)
<Oorworm> thanks dude
<jibrael> np
<Oorworm> i also keep on getting an SIGSEGV error in Kaffeine player
<Oorworm> any solvation to that?
<jibrael> use amarok?
<jibrael> dunno my kde knowledge is sparse
<jibrael> my knowledge of kaffine even sparser
<dimmak> just update everything and pray
<Oorworm> hehe
<Oorworm> vlc-kde doesnt work: /usr/bin/apt-get: /usr/bin/apt-get: cannot execute binary file
<dimmak> run kaffeine -w... and make sure you have everything they way it wants stuff
<jibrael> dimmak has the right idea
<Oorworm> which is the best movie player in KDE?
<Oorworm> amorok is for audio i think
<Oorworm> amarok
<jibrael> Oorworm: vlc plays movies well
<dimmak> i get audio issues with vlc and i like having multiple applications that reqire sound going... so i prefer kaffeine and amarok since i have no problems running them simultaneously... i use vlc a lot too... fantastic player. anything cross platform is a plus
<jibrael> yeah
<incubii> lets see if the new kernel hates my cd/dvds
<incubii> :D
<incubii> awesome KDE is grinding to a halt
<jibrael> lol incubii 
<incubii> seriously
<incubii> i put a cd/dvd in the drive
<jibrael> i heard kubuntu is a bit sluggish?
<incubii> and kioslaves brings KDE to a grinding halt
<incubii> only does it on PPC kubuntu though :|
<dimmak> i haven't had sluggish problems but i also haven't compared it to ubuntu
<incubii> gnome prevents me from using linux
<dimmak> and i am sure there is a lot more potential for better performance on a ppc machine
<incubii> well yeah im looking forward to the next release
<incubii> this already shits all over Yellow Dog Linux
<dimmak> i do find that i take a lot fewer steps backwards when climbing forwards with this distro
<dimmak> of course the climb can be steep with people shooting at me... but at least their aim is lousy
<jibrael> dimmak: k/ubuntu shits over any other desktop distro
<incubii> brb being spa,,ed
<dimmak> yeah... i am happy i found it
<incubii> well my cd/dvd troubles are definatly a KDE thing
<incubii> failsafe has no troubles playing them
<incubii> :D
<shmoolik> hello how can i add back all the DT icons? ( e.g. trash ,my machine,...)
<incubii> i had to make them all again :)
<cliva> Good morning to all!
<shmoolik> good morning man cliva 
<cliva> can i ask a question about languages in kde ?
<cliva> How can I add Italian language in KDE?
<shmoolik> sure !
<shmoolik> keybord layout or just some support ?
<incubii> fuck it work snow
<incubii> i think not having DMA on crashes it badly
<incubii> where would i enter hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc to in the startup scripts ?
<cliva> Not the keyboard layout, the programs and menus language
<kakalto> cliva, try sudo apt-get install language-pack-it
<shmoolik> start kynaptic go to KDE  DT enviroment
<cliva> ok I'll try it, thank you
<kakalto> but you'll have to get special versions of OpenOffice & Firefox if you have it
<kakalto> and go "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales"
<kakalto> to add your language
<shogouki> cliva: apt-get install kde-i18n-it
<kakalto> that too
<verden01> kakalto, have you done a clean install of kubuntu?
<kakalto> verden01, yup
<kakalto> works good now
<kakalto> although I can't use the nvidia drivers without screwing up X
<robin__> hi
<kakalto> Xorg doesn't seem to like the nvidia drivers with my card
<verden01> k
<kakalto> robin__, hi.
<verden01> i have an ati card
<robin__> is there already another development tree, so I can change my apt sources.list to that ?
<kakalto> I don't think it's out yet
<verden01> kakalto, so what do you think?
<kakalto> hello ubuntu
<robin__> ok
<kakalto> verden01, kde is actually quite nice after customising it :D
<verden01> :-)
<verden01> its great
<ubuntu> hi
<verden01> hi ubuntu 
<danonlinedotnet> According to the kubuntu faq page. mp3 support requires installing akode-mpeg from universe. I have universe selected for Hoary Hedgehog, Updates, and Security Updates, but I can't find that package. What am I doing wrong?
<robin__> is there work going on a synaptics with kde GUI ?
<robin__> and the update manager
<verden01> synaptic will run on kde just sudo apt-get install synaptic
<incubii> danonlinedotnet, sudo apt-get install amarok-engines
<kakalto> danonlinedotnet, check your sources.list and make sure universe is in there
<ubuntu> how are you ?
<danonlinedotnet> Thanks.
<kakalto> incubii, that wouldn't make akode-mpeg show up, would it?
<robin__> verden01 I know that, but I would like a synaptic wich uses kdelibs
<kakalto> kynaptic?
<verden01> k
<incubii> amarok plays mp3s
<kakalto> it's not as good as synaptic, but it's getting there
<incubii> so im assuming something it installs does
<incubii> lol
<robin__> kakalto that is not really the same
<kakalto> incubii, not without the mp3 thing, does it?
<incubii> well it doesnt play anything unless i install that package
<kakalto> robin__, it isn't?
<robin__> kakalto is does the same job :) but anyway I like synaptic better for some reason
<verden01> hey i use synaptic with kde and think its great
<kakalto> it's 'cause synaptic is better at the moment
<kakalto> but by next release, kynaptic should be much better
<incubii> i hope so
<kakalto> so do I
<kakalto> considering I like kde now
<kakalto> :P
<robin__> kakalto: hehe ok :)
<kakalto> it's set up the way my xfce was before :D
<robin__> one other question, How do I install kubuntu, and remove all ubuntu stuff (meaning all gnome like applications)
<danonlinedotnet> Any problem with synaptic under kde other than looking a little wierd?
<robin__> because I don't like gnome application shown up in my kde and vice versa
<kakalto> danonlinedotnet, nope
<kakalto> robin__, just use kmenuedit and tailor it to your tastes :D
<robin__> it there a simple way, or should I remove everthing with synaptic / apt
<robin__> kakalto: I want it off my disk :)
<kakalto> synaptic isn't the easy way?
<kakalto> that's news
<robin__> well so there is no one magic command like switch_to_kubuntu_and_removes_ugly_gnome_stuff ?
<robin__> I guess not...
<kakalto> robin__, yeah, it's called downloading kubuntu iso and burning, and wiping hard disk, and installing kubuntu from the start :P
<kakalto> which I, obviously, couldn't be bothered doing
<kakalto> even though gnome crashes on my com
<kakalto> *comp
<incubii> i did it
<jibrael> um u don't need to reinstall to switch to kubuntu?
<incubii> worked perfectly
<kakalto> jibrael, no, you don't
<kakalto> jibrael, only if you want to COMPLETELY AND UTTERLY remove GNOME & co.
<jibrael> kakalto: but thats silly ur gonna need gnome libs eventually
<robin__> oh one thing, does kubuntu still got a dependancy on xserver-xorg ?
<robin__> because i;m using xserver-xfree86
<incubii> well its better to have the libs then the entire thing
<buz> xorg is default
<jibrael> heh
<buz> not sure if xfree works
<jibrael> xorg > xfree
<buz> but i wouldnt be using xfree anway
<buz> too outdated
<robin__> buz I know, but I switched to xorg because of videocard
<robin__> ehm
<robin__> xfree
<buz> weird
<robin__> xorg doesn't support my i845 good
<buz> i thought xorg had better support far and by large
<robin__> onboard intel thing, it won't get higher res than 800x600, so probing goes wrong I think, xfree works perfectly
<robin__> excepts whan I last wanted to install kubuntu is want to remove xfree 
<robin__> so that was a problem for me
<robin__> * -typo's
<jibrael> robin__: it'll be rough but basicly remove xorg and install xfree it should be ok
<robin__> ok I think i will try it
<jibrael> it will give dependancy crap but just do it anyway
<robin__> what is the status fo the amd64 port ? Is it stable ?
<robin__> cause last time I tried it (months ago) it crashed like hell
<robin__> :)
<kakalto> what's the package kde needs to burn mp3's as audio?
<kakalto> as cdr, I mean
<kakalto> in k3b, I mean
<robin__> dunno
<kakalto> never mind
<kakalto> I found the article
<incubii> any of you use pre-linking ?
<kakalto> nope
<robin__> incubii well I have used it 
<incubii> was there any noticeable speed increase ?
<[fab] > Riddell: I added the QtGTK thing
<[fab] > to wiki
<robin__> incubii: well I don't know anymore, didn't think so
<verden01> robin__, i have kubuntu AMD64 and it works great
<robin__> incubii: tryout 
<kakalto> can k3b write ogg files to cdr by default?
<robin__> verden01: cool, i'm running debian64 which runs okay, i could try an upgrade to ubuntu
<EvilIdler> I have a slight problem with automounting on one computer here. USB storage automounts, but CDs don't on the kubuntu-desktop..
<verden01> if yu install kubuntu they have a seperate iso for AMD64
<Silensius> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/20050407.2/hoary-dvd-i386.iso   why i can't get it whith wget ?
<uniq> too big for wget i guess..
<EvilIdler> wget isn't able to handle larger than 32-bit sizes, perhaps?
<jibrael> Silensius: what does it say?
<jibrael> EvilIdler: i downloaded it with wget on friday
<jibrael> oh wait
<jibrael> dvd
<jibrael> heh
<jibrael> whoops
* jibrael blushes
<EvilIdler> Is there a torrent for that DVD?
<jibrael> must be?
<jibrael> whats on the dvd lots of packages?
<EvilIdler> I'd very much like the DVD edition for my growing local network :)
<jibrael> EvilIdler: even better solution, setup NFS on a machine and mount every machines /var/apt/cache/archives there?
<EvilIdler> No idea why CDs wouldn't be automounting, while USB storage is?
<EvilIdler> jibrael: I've also got "satellite sites", i.e. computers for my relatives :/
<jibrael> :/
<EvilIdler> jibrael: None of them have broadband, so a DVD is handier
<jibrael> yeah
<EvilIdler> I'll get the DVD later, copy to local disks, and keep it synced with Uninett.
<Silensius> jibrael : ok it work nox thanks
<incubii> ah now its just kaffeine that crashes every time i quit it
<Verwilst> yeah i have that too :)
<incubii> KDE use to mass lock up when i put cd/dvds in the drive
<incubii> fixed that by turning dma on
<incubii> now its just kaffiene
<incubii> luckily i have vlc
<incubii> :D
<incubii> matrix looks nice
<incubii> :D
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:incubii] : test
<DiThi> hi!
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:incubii] :  Kubuntu 5.04 Is Out!  http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php | Feedback please: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuHoaryReleaseComment
<incubii> thats not good
<incubii> someone needs to topic lock
<DiThi> an 's' is missing
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:incubii] :  Kubuntu 5.04 Is Out!  http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php | Feedback please: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuHoaryReleaseComments
<markc> just installed 5.04, how do I get a root shell... sudo anything still asksf ro a pw ?
<DiThi> sudo su
<DiThi> I put an alias su='sudo su' on /etc/bash.bashrc
<DiThi> or change root password
<incubii> sudo passwd root
<DiThi> better
<DiThi> and more secure lol
<markc> that still asks me for a password
<DiThi> the same as the user pass
<jibrael> what u need root for that sudo -s can't do?
<markc> that's why I am here asking, because I thought sudo anything was meant to be "the way" ?
<markc> because I have a lot of configuration to do and I have always teaditionally done it as root in a root shell
<DiThi> markc: I think there is no root password, it works by using sudo and your user pass
<markc> what might the default root password be anyway ?
<DiThi> markc: so all you need is changing pass with sudo passwd root
<_guMuTpoB> using expert install you can set a root passwd
<markc> YES!... doh, use the users pw for root!!!... oh well
<markc> me happy now, thank you DiThi -)
<_guMuTpoB> could any1 tell me whats minimum size of partition to install kubuntu ?
<DiThi> kubuntu with kde or only the base system?
<_guMuTpoB> kubuntu-desktop
<markc> whoa... my install just totally froze trying to ifconfig an interface... root access sure is jinxed with kubuntu!
<DiThi> my fresh installed kubuntu needs 1,5 gb
<_guMuTpoB> im trying to install it on a 2.4gb part but it fails, though for ubuntu its fine
<DiThi> so 2 gb is ok
<verden01> has anyone got kubuntu and then insatlled ubuntu-desktop?
<_guMuTpoB> but it refuses, says not enough space in /var when there's at least 1.8g available at the same time
<DiThi> oh
<DiThi> maybe it needs to copy .debs
<_guMuTpoB> but those packages are only ~ 500mb , space should not be a problem
<DiThi> hm
<_guMuTpoB> i tried server minimum install ~300mb then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<_guMuTpoB> but then had problems with X complaining about some authority stuff
<uniq> try to do: apt-get clean, first.
<uniq> for the space issue.
<uniq> did x complain when kdm should start or what? 
<_guMuTpoB> nope, I dont remember exactly but it wasnt kdm involved
<uniq> ok.. so kdm started? 
<_guMuTpoB> unfortunately not
<uniq> oh..
<uniq> ok.
<_guMuTpoB> X itself refused to start :)
<uniq> when started by kdm ? 
<uniq> or when you started x manually?
<_guMuTpoB> i use startx
<DiThi> grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<uniq> _gumutpob: with 'exec startkde' in ~/.xinitrc ?
<_guMuTpoB> im pretty new to linux and I use just startx :)
<uniq> _gumutpob: I'd suggest installing kdm, and make it start :)
<DiThi>  /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<_guMuTpoB> thx will try that
<dvoid> why ...why why do i type my own user password when using kdesu   ?  wtf hapend to root?
<_guMuTpoB> somewhere I read using archive-copier/copy=false as boot option to avoid copying the additional packages in kubuntu
<incubii> its called security
<dvoid> is it secure to let my normal useres start synaptic?
<incubii> well you could remove yourself from the sudoers file
<_guMuTpoB> but it didnt work either
<incubii> and enable root
<DiThi> dvoid: root has no password now, use 'sudo passwd root' for setting one
<dvoid> crazy
<dvoid> how do i remove users from sudoers?
<uniq> visudo
<uniq> remove the lines.. (iirc)
<dvoid> now thats nice, kuser crashes when i try to remove a user from admin group
<dvoid> now i cant even run kdesu
<_ReDRuM_> morning
<uniq> hello.
<_ReDRuM_> uniq: whats the command to set package dependencies to being "ok" again on apt? :)
<dithi> when i removed a user from admin group from kuser, entire sistem hanged up O_o
<DiThi> hi _ReDRuM_ 
<_ReDRuM_> i think its something piped to dpkg --set-selected or similar
<uniq> _redrum_: like remove hold? 
<mikl> How do I add myself to the mysql group?
<uniq> echo package install|dpkg --set-selections
<_ReDRuM_> er i dunno, i just want it to stop complaining about a missing dependency that shouldnt be a dependency :)
<_ReDRuM_> thanks
<uniq> hum.
<_ReDRuM_> miki: usermod -G mysql <username>
<_ReDRuM_> or just go vipw
<_ReDRuM_> et vi /etc/group
<uniq> ouch.. don't recommend stuff like that :)
<_ReDRuM_> and add your self to the end of the list of names
<uniq> it's evil.
<DiThi> mikl: or use kuser
<_ReDRuM_> lol
<_ReDRuM_> yeh dont listen to me theres proper ways to do these things :)
<_ReDRuM_> only listen to my dirty hackery if nobody sane's around to help you :)
<uniq> _redrum_: you can edit the depends in /var/lib/dpkg/status or something.. 
<uniq> that's an evil hack too..
<_ReDRuM_> right up my street then :)
<_ReDRuM_> uniq: someone was complaining the other day about not having enough primiary partitions free so i told him to backup his bootsector with dd and create another partition table with just a primary in the free space :)
<_ReDRuM_> then switch back and forth
<_ReDRuM_> how's that for a horrid kludge? :P
<DiThi> woow
<DiThi> hey
<uniq> hehe.. nice one.
<DiThi> how do you get boot sector?
<_ReDRuM_> dd
<DiThi> dd if=/dev/hda copies my entire disk!!
<DiThi> what do you do? copy some mb and use it?
<_ReDRuM_> dd if=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1 of=bootsector
<DiThi> ah
<DiThi> the boot sector is 512b long?
<_ReDRuM_> yup
<DiThi> i didn't knew it
<incubii> how do i stop services
<incubii> permantly
<_ReDRuM_> theres more program code in there than that, i dont know exactly how lilo/grub/etc put their code on the disk (they will have to locate it then jump to it from the boot sector cause MBR always = 512 bytes)
<incubii> ive forgotten how to, lol
<DiThi> how do you edit that boot sector? setting it as loopback?
<uniq> incubii: update-rc.d -f service remove
<_ReDRuM_> DiThi: use fdisk :P
<uniq> with sudo
<spiral> hi
<incubii> ok
<incubii> thanks
<DiThi> fdisk fails
<uniq> hello spiral.
<DiThi> cannot read file
<_ReDRuM_> ok then dd it off with that command i give before
<_ReDRuM_> and open in whatever you feel like
<_ReDRuM_> be careful tho diti :)
<_ReDRuM_> bootsectors have the disk geometary information in
<_ReDRuM_> as well as bootstrap code
<uniq> doesn't matter when it's just the backup file.
<_ReDRuM_> yeh
<_ReDRuM_> you can edit the file to your hearts content
<_ReDRuM_> but dont write it back to the disk :)
<_ReDRuM_> not unless you know it's safe to
<_ReDRuM_> and you will know that just cause you know - if you dont know its not safe :)
* _ReDRuM_ doesnt know if linux will even let you with the disk in use
<incubii> brb
<_ReDRuM_> never did get rid of slack :)
<_ReDRuM_> its still there
<DiThi> grrrrrr
<DiThi> my entire system hanged up ONE MORE TIME!!
<_ReDRuM_> DiThi: driver problem? 
<DiThi> could i use xfree86 instead xorg?
<DiThi> don't know
<_ReDRuM_> what video driver you using?
<DiThi> nv
<_ReDRuM_> is that the one from nvidia or the opensource attempt?
<incubii> yeehaw
<DiThi> the open one
<_ReDRuM_> use the official one
<_ReDRuM_> its in restricted
<DiThi> should I use the official one?
<_ReDRuM_> yeh
<incubii> now thats a good OS
<incubii> not one open port
<incubii> :D
<DiThi> :O
<DiThi> $ nmap localhost
<DiThi> bash: nmap: command not found
<_ReDRuM_> incubii: set default incoming iptables policy to reject - no more open port :)
<DiThi> how can we live without nmap?!
<_ReDRuM_> DiThi: apt-get install nmap
<incubii> i just removed the two services listening
<_ReDRuM_> root@delta:~ # nmap
<_ReDRuM_> -su: nmap: command not foun
<incubii> postfix and cupsys
<DiThi> i know lol
* _ReDRuM_ does just fine without it on most systems :)
<incubii> sudo apt-get install nmap
<_ReDRuM_> i dont want it on my kubuntu
<_ReDRuM_> im sure most newbies dont either
<incubii> i was proposing a security ubuntu but why bother it would take a lot to topple Auditor
<_ReDRuM_> wtf is auditor?
<_ReDRuM_> sounds interesting
<incubii> do you know knoppi-std ?
<incubii> knoppix*
<dvoid> anyone else that get constant crashes when trying to set a password trough kuser?
<_ReDRuM_> nope
<incubii> ok think 300+ security tools
<incubii> all designed for breaking, testing, etc
<_ReDRuM_> Dsniff, nessus?
<_ReDRuM_> nessues
<_ReDRuM_> argh
<incubii> hangon
<dvoid> kuser krashes all the time..cant do anything
<_ReDRuM_> nessus
<_ReDRuM_> was right the first time
<incubii> i will get you the list
<_ReDRuM_> dvoid: set it with the console...
<incubii> http://new.remote-exploit.org/index.php/Auditor_tools
<dvoid> hehe yesss..but the kuser version included seems to be a bad one
<_ReDRuM_> oh my god it has queso on
<_ReDRuM_> that program is ancient
<incubii> lol
<_ReDRuM_> thats not much of a security kit
<_ReDRuM_> more like a 1998 script kiddies home dir
<dithi> >_<
<incubii> nah if you want that get whoppix
<_ReDRuM_> oh wait
<DiThi> whoppix?
<_ReDRuM_> theres mre than the first table :)
* _ReDRuM_ didnt scroll the page
<incubii> lol
<incubii> whoppix uses metasploit
<incubii> its just a database of exploits
<incubii> if more useless
<incubii> :D
<_ReDRuM_> those arent exploits....
<_ReDRuM_> they're tools
<DiThi> oh
<DiThi> nice tools page
<incubii> doesnt metasploit do a lot of the work for you ?
* _ReDRuM_ didnt even notice it had that
<_ReDRuM_> i think metasploit is just some handy program libraries for writing sploits with
<_ReDRuM_> http://www.frsirt.com/exploits/
<_ReDRuM_> theres some exploits
<_ReDRuM_> prepare to be shocked at host how horribly insecure linux is :)
<incubii> yeah in know its not secure but its a damn sight better then windows
<_ReDRuM_> most of the linux problems are local
<_ReDRuM_> windows has more remote holes
<incubii> i got banned from Univeristy networks for escalating my windows account to have SYSTEM privledges
<incubii> lol
<_ReDRuM_> shatter attack?
<incubii> shceduler
<incubii> :D
<incubii> scheduler
* _ReDRuM_ hasnt done anything like that for a long time
<incubii> the schedule program runs with SYSTEM privs
<incubii> so i just made it run task manager, kill explorer and launch explorer again with system privs
<incubii> like 1 mins work
<incubii> lol
<_ReDRuM_> incubii: if you worked in a shop you could use windows escalation to install a keylogger, grab the supervisors passwords, change the price of selected items to rediculously low, have someone from out the area come in and buy them all, and sell them on ebay for a profit :)
<incubii> hehe
<incubii> supervisor password?
<incubii> whats a password
<incubii> :D
<blacklabel> lol
<incubii> im no hacker but i already know too much to be trusted by the average user
<incubii> i have to shutup about what i can do so i can make money freelancing
<incubii> lol
<_ReDRuM_> having knowledge doesnt make everyone untrustworthy incubii :)
<_ReDRuM_> besides if you wanted to be mischevious then its better if your victims dont know you at all and failing that they shouldnt know you know anything about technology
<incubii> ya
<jibrael> in highschool we wrote a dos emulation, back then (netware 2) if u stuck in an incorrect password there was like a 1 min timeout on that pc, so we filled up every space in the computer center cept for 1 running our emulation, the sys admin would come in try login and get an wrong password situation then one of us would graciously offer up our pc for him to use, mean while we grabbed his password
<incubii> i just found it odd that as soon as someone found out i could break their password they were hesitant to talk to me
<_ReDRuM_> jibrael: crude but effective :)
<incubii> hehe
<jibrael> after we did that we created a user is netware who's username was the alt + 255 ascii char looks like a blank space and gave it supervisor privs
<incubii> yeah who cares if its a dirty job, as long as it does the task at hand
<_ReDRuM_> incubii: why are you telling random people you can crack their passwords? how would you feel if someone said "dude i can pick your front door - look check this out woo im in your house!"
<jibrael> the user also happened to sit at the very bottom of the list in netware so it never got noticed
<jibrael> then we loaded games onto the file server
<_ReDRuM_> jibrael: high school hacks are always about the games :)
<jibrael> of course :)
<incubii> i wasnt telling random people i was having a discussion about password security with other admins
<jibrael> we finished doom 1 espisode 1 in 4 player co op on a daily basis
* _ReDRuM_ used to put games on all the systems too until he got greedy and started selling other students grade A coursework to the dummies who in true dummy style proceeded to open it next to the geeks who made it
<incubii> we played 11 player rott at school
<incubii> that was fun
<jibrael> we used to play warcraft 1
<jibrael> and c & c 1 aswell
<jibrael> was good stuff
<_ReDRuM_> rott heh
<_ReDRuM_> i remember that
<_ReDRuM_> that game was awesome
<incubii> yeah
<incubii> WinRott is great
<incubii> brings back great memories
<jibrael> hehe
<jibrael> gl quake thnx
<jibrael> :P
<incubii> yeah i play quake and quake 2 still
<incubii> Quake 1 Painkeep
<incubii> :D
* _ReDRuM_ remembers playing doom over null modem cables
<_ReDRuM_> duke nukem that was cool too
<incubii> lol we played 4 player diablo 1 over daisychain
<_ReDRuM_> there was a room you went in and he'd go "aha! i aint afraid of no quake"
<_ReDRuM_> quake did kill him tho
<incubii> its a shame DNF is really DNTF
<_ReDRuM_> diablo was great
<_ReDRuM_> dnf?
* _ReDRuM_ doesn't keep up on games anymroe
<incubii> duke nukem forever -> duke nukem taking forever
<_ReDRuM_> ah :)
<smouche> lol incubii
<_ReDRuM_> i read there was only 10,000 web pages in 1995
<incubii> i wish there were only 10000 now
<_ReDRuM_> lol
<incubii> it would be easier to find things
<_ReDRuM_> it's too weird thinking my poxy home page (the only one i ever had) was one of the first 10000 sites on the web
<smouche> i wish there were 100000 fewer with flash intros
<_ReDRuM_> one of the first people to pollute it than nonsense
<incubii> hehe
<_ReDRuM_> s/than/with/
<_ReDRuM_> flash is ghay
<incubii> i hate going to teeny bopper sites
<incubii> with their bright pink crap and system halting javascript effects
<incubii> and then theres the java and flash menus
<incubii> on top of the streaming audio and video
<incubii> and all it says is "him im sexy mumma"
<incubii> hi*
<smouche> I used to use opera mainly for that reason, one keypress, and goodbye horrible design!
<incubii> ":tee hee:"
<_ReDRuM_> incubii: find their guestbook and put stuff like ' admin_password=stopplayinghanson #
<incubii> lol
* incubii 's GF loves hanson
<incubii> o.O
<_ReDRuM_> why oh why...
<incubii> yes you can imagine my dismay when they started touring australia
<smouche> hanson's still around?  er, are still around?
<_ReDRuM_> incubii: pelt em with tomatoes
<incubii> LOL
<smouche> pelt em with kango krap
<incubii> hanson concerts have many many hot chicks taking their tops off
<incubii> :D
<incubii> that was the highlight of my torture
<_ReDRuM_> incubii: hmm. interesting
<_ReDRuM_> still
<_ReDRuM_> it's just not worth it.
<smouche> seeing that with a gf could be a strain; forces you to keep eyes glued on the stage...
<_ReDRuM_> if i had to sit through hanson concert it would be, "ReDRuM, you are under arrest for ReDRuM.... you do not have to say anything..."
<incubii> lol
<incubii> they'll die soon
* incubii cackles
<_ReDRuM_> maybe if i took a catapult or something would be ok :)
<_ReDRuM_> pelt em with shot from a black widow
<_ReDRuM_> why they gunna die?
<jibrael> i dunno about u guys
<incubii> i dunno
<spiral> hmmm... any new about the final DVD of kubuntu hoary ?
<jibrael> but i low girls of low moral fibre
<incubii> i wa sthinking of the real life version of rm -rf /
<jibrael> *love
<jibrael> easy drunk chicks are ++
<_ReDRuM_> of course
<_ReDRuM_> jibrael: give them X they're even better
<insanekane> kdesu doesnt work (it hangs when I press OK) ... is this a known problem ?
* _ReDRuM_ just ran kdesu and nothing happened
<_ReDRuM_> whats kdesu?
<_ReDRuM_> ah
<_ReDRuM_> needs a command line
<insanekane> _ReDRuM_: its the window asking for the root password when doing admin stuff
<jibrael> hehe
<incubii> never had a problem with it insanekane 
<_ReDRuM_> insanekane: ah right...
<insanekane> _ReDRuM_: for e.g., run kypantic and you see kdesu
<smouche> can anybody help me with this -- kuser won't let me create a new user -- I keep getting 
* _ReDRuM_ doesn't use kynaptic :)
<smouche> "cannot create home folder for <user> , it is null or empty"
<_ReDRuM_> smouche: i can tell you how to add the user from the shell if that helps
<insanekane> incubii: i installed the liveCD to harddisk ... do you think that could be the problem ?
<smouche> yes please
<incubii> it can do that?
<smouche> thank you _ReDRuM_
<_ReDRuM_> normal user normal group?
<insanekane> smouche: adduser <username>
<incubii> well its quite possible that is the reason why
<incubii> they may have forgetton to change something
<insanekane> incubii: what do u mean ?
<smouche> _ReDRuM_ - I'd like new user to have same priv's as my default user
<insanekane> incubii: are you talking to me ?
<incubii> yes
<linkin> i will now test kubunutu :D see you all later... bye
<smouche> thanks insanekane
<linkin> -u
<_ReDRuM_> smouche: you can do what insanekane said since this distro apparantly has that adduser script
<insanekane> incubii: ok ... well, this "install" method ... its not provided with the liveCD
<incubii> prelinking has been going for 15 mins now :|
<insanekane> incubii: i did it manually
<incubii> oh ok
<insanekane> incubii: but i dont see why kdesu should stop working as a result
<smouche> ok, I'm doing man adduser for options -- thanks folks!
<incubii> coudl you just renmove it add install it again
<_ReDRuM_> smouche: man useradd
<jibrael> adduser script ++
<_ReDRuM_> thats better
<smouche> but dammit I wish kuser worked...
<_ReDRuM_> doesnt ask you loads of stupid questions
<insanekane> incubii: i doubt that is the issue ... since i havent touched anything really during the install ... cept for generating my own initrd image
<jibrael> adding users on solaris is such a task tho :/
<smouche> useradd vs adduser???
<_ReDRuM_> smouche: adduser is a script useradd is a normal unix command
<jibrael> like useradd on solaris doesn't make the home dir for u
<jibrael> doesn't make the group
<jibrael> nothing
<jibrael> heh
<_ReDRuM_> jibrael: you cant tell it to?
<incubii> well i can say there is no issue from the install cd
<_ReDRuM_> it doesnt on linux unless you tell it to
<smouche> cool, _ReDRuM_ thanks
<incubii> that i am aware of
<jibrael> nah like u know normal useradd -d /home/myuser -g myuser myuser
<jibrael> for example
<insanekane> incubii: hmm ..
<jibrael> on solaris that will make the user but nothing else
<jibrael> infact it would fail
<jibrael> no such group
<jibrael> heh
<_ReDRuM_> jibrael: heh ... you need to add -m on linux to make homedirs tho
<insanekane> Riddell: i "installed" the liveCD to my hdd, and now kdesu doesnt work ... any idea why that could be happening ?
<_ReDRuM_> otherwise it doesnt make them
<smouche> if kde wanted to be very nice to newbies, every graphical front end to something like kuser would have basic cli commands spelled out on the first screen for reference--
* _ReDRuM_ never tried adding a user to a non-existanrt group
<_ReDRuM_> smouche: the KDE help system is a good way to read man pages
<_ReDRuM_> smouche: it has all the unix man pages in it
<smouche> something like, if kuser doesn't work for you, try cli - useradd blah blah blah
<_ReDRuM_> smouche: i think it's supposed to work :)
<smouche> _ReDRuM_, that's true.  It is more pleasant than in a terminal
* _ReDRuM_ finds it more efficient too for some reason
<jibrael> solaris commands are still back in the 70's
<_ReDRuM_> i often use firefox to read man pages
<jibrael> its a bit riduclous
<Riddell> insanekane: what doesn't work about it?
<_ReDRuM_> jibrael: slowlaris  sucks :)
<smouche> _ReDRuM_, dumb question-- how do I use firefox for that --
<incubii> i have run command applet in kpanel so i just type #whatever
<_ReDRuM_> smouche: by typing unix commands into google :P
<_ReDRuM_> smouche: you can also install a copy locally but i never bothered i just type them into google
<incubii> i love web shortcuts
<smouche> heh heh
<_ReDRuM_> the whole perl documentation is on the web too
<_ReDRuM_> which is very handy
<_ReDRuM_> perl is the swiss army chainsaw of unix :)
<incubii> and win32
<incubii> :D
<_ReDRuM_> yeh
<smouche> python documentation is great on the web too.
* _ReDRuM_ used perl under windoze too
<incubii> cause i only use it on win32
<incubii> lol
<_ReDRuM_> python must die
* _ReDRuM_ doesnt like the snake
<smouche> well, I assume it is.  I can't program anything past "hello world"
<_ReDRuM_> python coders have comment phobia
<smouche> hell of a lot of python installed with ubuntu, seems like...
<incubii> yeah i noticed that too _ReDRuM_ 
<_ReDRuM_> a lot of people use python these days
<insanekane> _ReDRuM_: python coders dont need comments ... unlike perl :)
<_ReDRuM_> i just dislike it
* _ReDRuM_ doesnt need perl comments but supplies them anyway
<insanekane> Riddell: after pressing "OK" it hangs :/
<_ReDRuM_> shit i comment bash scripts :)
* smouche appreciates _ReDRuM_ 's perls of wisdom
<insanekane> _ReDRuM_: anyway ... im a python coder, and i do comment code
<_ReDRuM_> rofl
<_ReDRuM_> insanekane: the exception proves the rule
<_ReDRuM_> but good stuff :)
<incubii> comments help when you come back to your scripts 6 months later and go, fucking hell what the fuck was i thinking?!
<smouche> everything should be commented to death.
<_ReDRuM_> keep it up teach your moronic peers how to be real programmers
<insanekane> incubii: scripts ??? what scripts ??? you mean python *programs* ;)
<jibrael> python rocks me
<_ReDRuM_> smouche: don't bother with redundant comments like "setting iterator to zero"
<insanekane> _ReDRuM_: its the same in every language ..
<_ReDRuM_> insanekane: most code i download is well commended... except python
<insanekane> _ReDRuM_: some open source projects do that as a kind of ... closed-sourceness
<smouche> actually, what I want is a kind of wiki-like system for man pages, where users and noobs like me could add notes right in the pages, add topics, bookmarks etc
<jibrael> plone?
<insanekane> _ReDRuM_: possibly because python is well readable ...
<_ReDRuM_> insanekane: good for them, might as well add sed scripts to rename all their veriables XdfhDF84 while theyre at it
<_ReDRuM_> insanekane: only cause you know python
* _ReDRuM_ was digging around in portage internals for example
<jibrael> well if u don't know python why u looking at code?
<_ReDRuM_> and its like "yeh well done guys wtf is this garbage supposed to do"
<insanekane> _ReDRuM_: well, i was able to read python very well after 4 days of learning Python
<_ReDRuM_> jibrael: having need to modify python programs
<dithi> woohoo
<_ReDRuM_> jibrael: besides - that is the best way to learn code
<_ReDRuM_> read its source
<_ReDRuM_> which is another reason why everything should be well commended
<DiThi> finally installed nvidia official driver debian way :D
<jibrael> i finding actually coding random crap is the best way to learn
<insanekane> _ReDRuM_: otoh, perl code .. even if commented is very sore on the eyes
<jibrael> perl is just nasty :/
<smouche> what about ruby?
<insanekane> Riddell: could it be because I set a root password ?
<LeeJunFan> perl is to programming what Windows is to operating systems.
<incubii> i read stuff on ruby rail
<incubii> looks nice
<_ReDRuM_> ruby is good
<_ReDRuM_> perl > *
<_ReDRuM_> ruby is good too.
<_ReDRuM_> python SUCKS.
<_ReDRuM_> heh.
<insanekane> _ReDRuM_: plus, the fact that indentation is a part of the syntax makes it even better
<jibrael> i'd rather write scipts in php before i wrote in perl
<markc> php roolz... woops, wrong channel :-)
<_ReDRuM_> jibrael: possibly cause you don't know perl
<jibrael> php has its place i guess
<Riddell> insanekane: no.  what  are you trying to run?
<_ReDRuM_> is pythons regex handling really equal to perls?
<insanekane> Riddell: im trying to run kynaptic ..
<smouche> best language for total non-programmer to start with (not counting html or java-script) ?
<insanekane> Riddell: but that is not the issue ... it happens whenever i need kdesu
<insanekane> smouche: python
* _ReDRuM_ has to admit he's never tried doing complex data parsing in python - or anything else after looking at a few python programs without any comments and deciding that python programmers need shooting
<jibrael> i dunno how much regex crap perl has but python has more than enough
<_ReDRuM_> jibrael: perl is a regex monster - that is why it's handy...
<smouche> thanks insanekane
<insanekane> smouche: np
<smouche> regex, that stuff I must learn...
<_ReDRuM_> jibrael: obviously to learn code you need to write your own code too - but other peoples code should serve as a better reference than a man page
<_ReDRuM_> and so far no python programs i've seen do
<incubii> interesting prelinking has stopped openoffice from loading
<insanekane> _ReDRuM_: i doubt you have seen much python code
<jibrael> i just wish all other languages were as documented as php
<jibrael> gotta give php that much
<_ReDRuM_> insanekane: your right i just said a second ago i only looked at a few :P
<jibrael> its documented to death
<_ReDRuM_> jibrael: also - why's it seem so damn slow?
<jibrael> python seemed slow?
<_ReDRuM_> things like portage and bittorent python clients seem to hog all the ram and resources and run like crap
<jibrael> i dunno its always been pretty quick for me
<insanekane> hmm ..
<insanekane> jibrael: me too
<jibrael> as far as higher languages go
<_ReDRuM_> ok
<jibrael> its not c or anything :P
<_ReDRuM_> lets think of somthing
<_ReDRuM_> ill write it in perl and C
<_ReDRuM_> you write it in python
<_ReDRuM_> and we can benchmark :P
<insanekane> _ReDRuM_: i do some complex GUI work with PyQt .. and its quite fast
<jibrael> _ReDRuM_: i don't use python for speed
<_ReDRuM_> GUI is always going to be fast its GUIs...
<markc> can anyone think of the kde 3.4 program that sits in kicker and allows screen res changes ?
<_ReDRuM_> they're just using a few API calls to draw windows
<smouche> ok, gentlemen, write me a stand-alone personal wiki server
<DiThi> krandrtray
<jibrael> _ReDRuM_: i use it for productivity
<_ReDRuM_> and the libraries they use will be written in C
<_ReDRuM_> jibrael: what about ruby?
<smouche> to run with idiot-proof install on kubuntu
* _ReDRuM_ has nothing against ruby
<insanekane> _ReDRuM_: i said complex work ... which includes sorting of 100k+ records on-demand
<smouche> or something like Tomboy, without mono
<ithiel> smouche
<insanekane> _ReDRuM_: the sorting/processing being done by python
<_ReDRuM_> insanekane: sorting records isnt complicated
<ithiel> you're still here?
<markc> ah... krandrtray
<DiThi> yeah
<smouche> still here from when? about five hours ago?  back from short sleep, yes
<jibrael> where we gonna find a flat file with 100k records?
<_ReDRuM_> insanekane: take a look at portage and see if it's a well written python program cause that is one of the main things that put me off python
<jibrael> and why is any program using a flat file db?
<_ReDRuM_> jibrael: could generate one with perl and/or python :)
<DiThi> almost any word that starts with k could be a kde app 
<_ReDRuM_> jibrael: cause they dont want to link with gdbm or berkely, etc? :P
<insanekane> _ReDRuM_: i havent seen portage ... since i do not use gentoo
<jibrael> hehe
<incubii> kpr0nage
<jibrael> sqlite is better than flat file
<LeeJunFan> either way it's the wrong tool for the job. Take that flat file, insert into mysql , select with an order by, and be done with it faster than either perl or python can :)
* _ReDRuM_ would wager sqlite is very slow compared to berkeley db
<DiThi> sqlite rocks for one file databases
<insanekane> LeeJunFan: not when the sorting/processing is client-specific
<incubii> amarok uses sqlite
<insanekane> LeeJunFan: eg. Locale aware sort where clients can set their own locales
<_ReDRuM_> i guess its handy for something more complicated than a simple hash/key pair and not requiring a full RDBS
* _ReDRuM_ wouldnt bother and would just require mysql
<jibrael> sqlite has removed flat file forever
<jibrael> i dunno can anyone think of a reason to use flat file over sqlite?
<_ReDRuM_> LeeJunFan: heh insert file is disabled on my mysql :P
<incubii> ask the people that only know flat file
<_ReDRuM_> "massive security risk"
<insanekane> jibrael: when the data you get is flat-file obviosly, you need to use flat file
<jibrael> well yeah
<insanekane> jibrael: most apps provide csv-files ... eg: CD/ISIS
<smouche> does anyone use mono in kde?  I want to try tomboy and muine, but I had no luck getting mono apps to run, so I uninstalled it...
<insanekane> jibrael: err .. CDS/ISIS
<_ReDRuM_> LeeJunFan: but on a dev system good idea
<smouche> and the tomboy web site is no help...
<_ReDRuM_> smouche: no... looked at mono tho looks interesting
<jibrael> reading csv is not hard tho
<jibrael> every language has csv wrappers
<smouche> seems like the gnome crowd is into mono... don't know what the issues are if any for using it in kde...
<_ReDRuM_> why insert file is a bad idea - someone gets sql injection then starts insert filing things like /etc/passwd
<insanekane> Riddell: btw, this after I "installed" the LiveCD to disk ... do you think that could be the problem ?
<jibrael> and it can be sorted prior to export
<insanekane> jibrael: not always
<smouche> I really want tomboy, and beagle (I think that's a mono app too) eventually...
<insanekane> Riddell: basically, im trying to make an hdd-installer for the LiveCD with PyQt
<linkin> hi
<linkin> I've installed kubuntu 5.04, but... i can start x... but... i can't any picture on my screen :'(
<linkin> +see
<linkin> *I can't see any Picture on my Screen
<incubii> awesome 
<insanekane> linkin: if you can start x ... then ??
* incubii stabs prelinking for fucking openoffice over
<insanekane> linkin: what do u see after starting X ?
<linkin> I've installed it some secounds before
<linkin> ...
<linkin> so it will come a ugly... colerfully screen with some black elemets
<linkin> *colorfully
<Riddell> insanekane: don't see why it should be the problem, it shouldn't need a password but it should still all work
<linkin> but... i can't recognize something...
<insanekane> Riddell: it just hangs after pressing "OK" ... the OK remains depressed and the action doesnt continue
<insanekane> Riddell: is there a bug tracker for kubuntu ?
<Riddell> insanekane: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<insanekane> Riddell: thanks
<ithiel> mouthwash tastes good
<linkin> has someone the same problem? :P
<insanekane> Riddell: is there any way to get kdesu to work from commandline ? i tried eg "kdesu kynaptic" .. but no dialog comes up and nothing happens
<insanekane> Riddell: i want to try and strace it
<_ReDRuM_> sudo kynaptic
<_ReDRuM_> better yet
<_ReDRuM_> apt-get install kpackage
<insanekane> _ReDRuM_: no :) i want to use kdesu :)
<_ReDRuM_> k
<dithi> damn
<insanekane> _ReDRuM_: dude, the problem is not with kynaptic .. its with kdesu
<_ReDRuM_> if your using it for inclusin in your own program then theres likley an API call for it?
<DiThi> still the same problem
<_ReDRuM_> i would imagine that it should be abstracted
<DiThi> it must be kernel 2.6.11
<_ReDRuM_> so then they can remove kdesu in future and your programs wont break
<Riddell> insanekane: command line works for me
<insanekane> _ReDRuM_: no im not using for including in my own program ... i just want to fix it (and figure out if it is something to do with the way I installed since that affects my livecd->hdd installer)
<_ReDRuM_> insanekane: strace kdesu <blah>
<_ReDRuM_> might give you some clues
<_ReDRuM_> strace -f -o logfile kdesue <blah>
<insanekane> _ReDRuM_: err
<DiThi> wo
<DiThi> 2.6.11.7
<linkin> -.-
<buz> why can't my custom kernel load my root fs? (i have XFS compiled statically, so that can't be it)
<DiThi> the 2.6.11-1 in ubuntu is buggy
<_ReDRuM_> im going to try installing 2.6.11
<_ReDRuM_> and see if it screws up for me too
<Jefis> why i cant edit menu anymore?
<Jefis> :)
<DiThi> i've heard that after the release of 2.6.11 there was several revisions
<_ReDRuM_> oh crap, whats the right way to make apt forget about dependencies again? :)
* _ReDRuM_ googles
<insanekane> --force-all
<Jefis> i cant edit my kmenu, cant save :)
<Jefis> what to do?
<_ReDRuM_> insanekane: i want command to make it forget so i can go back to using apt...
<_ReDRuM_> i dont want apt-get -f either cause i dont want them "fixed"
<DiThi> woo
<DiThi> found it
<DiThi> http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/ChangeLog-2.6.11.3
<_ReDRuM_> its the dependencies that r broken not my system
<DiThi> "[PATCH]  drm missing memset can crash X server.."
<_ReDRuM_> DiThi: scarey
<Jefis> :)
<Jefis> help me :)
* _ReDRuM_ doesn't bother upgrading then
<DiThi> i'm sure that's the problem
<_ReDRuM_> DiThi: hmm
<DiThi> i'll upgrade to 2.6.11.7
<_ReDRuM_> could build the ubuntu kernel and apply the patch if its not too complicated
<DiThi> i upgraded to 2.6.11-1 because it's the last precompiled kernel in ubuntu
<incubii> any clues why openoffice appears to load then doesnt
<_ReDRuM_> DiThi: i've heard ubuntu kernel is not stock kernel and misbehaves with other kernels...
<ithiel> kynaptic is pretty nice
<insanekane> Riddell: ok ... i get another error, which i think is related: unable to lookup terranova via gethostbyname()
<_ReDRuM_> it's second hand info
<_ReDRuM_> but thats what i heard
<insanekane> Riddell: any idea how to fix that ?
<ithiel> customized kernel?
<DiThi> then i'll compile from source
<ithiel> can you verify that redrum?
<_ReDRuM_> DiThi: yeh... and apply patch
<_ReDRuM_> ithiel: apt-get the source its in the repo :)
<linkin> ....help :'(
<ithiel> meh.
<ithiel> I know where it is
<linkin> please... help :(
<_ReDRuM_> ithiel: so get it then diff it to the vanilla  kernel :P
<ithiel> I wonder what changes were made...
<ithiel> diff.
<insanekane> _ReDRuM_: i get an error: unable to lookup terranova via gethostbyname()  - any idea how to fix that ?
<linkin> no one want / can help me with my Graphiccard problem :((
<Jefis> why i can't edit kmenu anymore?
<_ReDRuM_> ithiel: i heard its the ways it accesses devices
<Jefis> why i can't edit kmenu anymore?
<Jefis> :)
<ithiel> USB?
<DiThi> and patch with swsusp2, supermount, bootsplash...
<smouche> this is bizarre -- I just created a new user, and when I logged into it for the first time, it entered xfce!  I don't mind, but I'm surprised it didn't log into kde like my main user, by default...
<_ReDRuM_> linkin: did you try using the official nvidia driver not the opensource one?
<ithiel> I just came to kubuntu from Yoper, Gentoo, Slack personally
<insanekane> DiThi: what is swsusp and supermount ?
<Jefis> why i can't edit kmenu anymore? :)
<DiThi> swsusp2->software suspend, like hibernating in win
<linkin> _redrum_: I can't see something on my screen... so i can't install the driver :(
<_ReDRuM_> ithiel: my usb works fine...
<_ReDRuM_> linkin: do it from console...
<ithiel> I meant along the lines of an improvement redrum
<ithiel> maybe the manner in which it deals with external devices, HDD, USB?
<insanekane> DiThi: and supermount ?
<DiThi> supermount: a mount virtual filesystems, it's great for removable media, specially for cds
<ithiel> I should grab my USB drive and test it actually
<insanekane> DiThi: aha super :)
<linkin> _redrum_: how? I come from Suse... so there is no need to use the console :P ... I havn't typed any Root password
<_ReDRuM_> ithiel: it was sound specifically the person who mentioned it had probs with
<shogouki> Jefis: damn dont use bold or color
<Jefis> :)
<ithiel> ah I see
<Jefis> damm help me :)
<DiThi> instead of mounting /dev/something /something -t type
<shogouki> Jefis: i dont think someone will help you after that
<DiThi> mount none /something -t supermont fs=type,dev=/dev/something
<linkin> _redrum_: is there any "default" root password?
<Jefis> damm :(
<DiThi> then you mount something once
<_ReDRuM_> linkin: no, just do sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<DiThi> and you can remove the media at any time
<insanekane> DiThi: and it takes care of it afterwards ?
<insanekane> DiThi: any clue how to get bootsplash working with kubuntu ?
<DiThi> http://supermount-ng.sourceforge.net/
<linkin> _redrum_: i must install my usb-DSL-Modem first... but I can't install it... without X :(
<_ReDRuM_> linkin: sec
<linkin> _redrum_: ok :)
<ithiel> g2g, cya latr
<_ReDRuM_> linkin: theres no guarantee this will work - but try this cd /etc/X11 ; cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.orig
<_ReDRuM_> then edit xorg.conf, find your video card section
<DiThi> insanekane: http://bootsplash.de/
<insanekane> what does it mean when it cant find my hostname via gethostbyname() ? does it mean that localhost isnt configured properly ?
<_ReDRuM_> and replace the driver "nv" bit with vga
<jibrael> what hostname u getting?
<insanekane> DiThi: are you working on these projects ?
<_ReDRuM_> so it looks like Driver "vga"
<_ReDRuM_> then try running x
<DiThi> nope
<_ReDRuM_> if it doesnt work replace the file with the origina
<insanekane> jibrael: i just get errors whenever i sudo ... i think thats why kdesu doesnt work for me
<linkin> _redrum_: is the driver "fbdev" on the cd?
<_ReDRuM_> linkin: it's in apt if it's not
<_ReDRuM_> hmm i lie
<jibrael> hrm
<_ReDRuM_> no its not
<Jefis> damm, i can't change my kmenu, something wrong with permisions
<_ReDRuM_> linkin: just use vga then install your DSL driver
<_ReDRuM_> then install the official nvidia drivers
<linkin> oki :D
<linkin> ^^
<_ReDRuM_> i had to go through similar crap on an nvidia machine running mephis
<_ReDRuM_> tho kubuntu worked ok
* Cloney is currently installing Kubuntu on Virtual PC 7 in OS X. Seems to be working.
<DiThi> insanekane: for bootsplash, you need to patch kernel, patch bootscripts and install themes
<insanekane> DiThi: hmm ..
<smouche> Jefis, next time be patient; people aren't always going to reply to you if they don't know how to help with your problem; it's silly to expect everyone to drop what they're doing just to tell you that..
<_ReDRuM_> Cloney: i think there is a native PPC version of kubuntu?
<insanekane> DiThi: are you doing it yourself for kubuntu ?
<Jefis> ;)
<linkin> _redrum_: ok,  i will be back soon :) Thanks ;)
<_ReDRuM_> smouche: and i'm definately not going to do any research on his problem with that flooding he did
<Cloney> There is, but I need an x86 Linux platform for testing. It also saves having to reboot, although obviously at the cost of a lot of speed.
<DiThi> insanekane: i had done it with debian
<Jefis> :D
<Jefis> sorry :)
<DiThi> insanekane: deb http://debian.bootsplash.de unstable main
<insanekane> DiThi: and it worked ok ? you have a blog where you talked abt ur experience ?
<Cloney> Besides, there's a certain element of just trying it to see if it works.
<_ReDRuM_> Cloney: cool :)
<insanekane> DiThi: that source provides prepatched kernels ?
<smouche> It's like the NYC subway -- people bounce themselves off the doors, and bang and yell at the conductor to open them... 
<DiThi> insanekane: no, it provides the patches
<DiThi> insanekane: and themes
<insanekane> DiThi: oh right ..
<DiThi> and utilities
<smouche> me, I just stand close enough to the doors, look plaintively toward the conductor, and stay ready to jump in IF he opens them
<linkin> _redrum_: could i use mc for this? :D
<linkin> "mc"
<DiThi> insanekane:  apt-cache search bootsplash
<linkin> _redrum: or can't i use it, because... there isn't any function for it :D
<_ReDRuM_> to do what ? change the X config file?
<_ReDRuM_> just use nano
<Jefis> hrrrrr
<linkin> nano? :D
<linkin> nice name :D
<Rickdangerous> nano > pico
<insanekane> hmm ..
<Rickdangerous> even >=
<_ReDRuM_> Rickdangerous: vi >>>>>> :D
<linkin> _redrum_: i think, i need to login as superuser
<insanekane> Riddell: it works now ... basically it was because i didnt have a /ets/hosts file with my local hostname in it
<_ReDRuM_> linkin: use the sudo command
<_ReDRuM_> linkin: sudo nano <file>
<jibrael> vim for teh win
<_ReDRuM_> linkin: if you want to login as super user do this - "sudo passwd"
<_ReDRuM_> and you can set a root password
<_ReDRuM_> is there a bot in here you can do things like tell user> su
<_ReDRuM_> ?
<Rickdangerous> no need to login as root since there's sudo -s...
<linkin> _redrum_: thats a nice system :) it's completly new for me
<jude> Rickdangerous: or sudo -i if you want the full root environment
<_ReDRuM_> linkin: ah. well, kubuntu discourages using root account and thinks you should use sudo
* _ReDRuM_ doesnt agree
<Jefis> idiots...
<_ReDRuM_> it's your system, your call :)
<Rickdangerous> jude, yes, right.
<hayden> whats up
<Rickdangerous> _ReDRuM_, but there's no need to *login* as root.
<Rickdangerous> _ReDRuM_, it's just a (bad) habit.
<_ReDRuM_> Rickdangerous: personally i set a root password and removed sudo
<_ReDRuM_> sudo is a bad habit unless you make a seperate user account for it
<Riddell> insanekane: oh interesting, well make sure you have that file created properly with your install scripts :)
<_ReDRuM_> your every day account is far more likely to be compromised than your root account
<_ReDRuM_> and if you have sudo for your every day account you just gave them root access
<markc> ever tried remastering kubuntu using sudo... insanity
<mdke> i've heard a few reports of dist-upgrade after relase leading to problems with timezones/hardware clocks. is this known?
<Rickdangerous> _ReDRuM_, then you shouldn't su - on an x terminal.
<Rickdangerous> ?
<Rickdangerous> _ReDRuM_, key presse s can be caught.
<Riddell> mdke: dist upgrade won't do anything wrong, people seem to be having issues changing their timezone
<insanekane> Riddell: yes i will :) actually ... i am collecting all such info for the installer in a wiki page ... does wiki.ubuntu.com allow me to create my own wiki page ? or is there such a page already ?
<jude> networking - can anyone tell me where to put my default gateway route so it is added at boot?
<_ReDRuM_> Rickdangerous: it's still more complicated than just typing sudo bash as soon as they have your account :)
<mdke> Riddell, problems I've heard are: dist-upgrade after release, timezone goes wrong and hardware clock gets set to UTC instead of local time
<_ReDRuM_> id notice if strange keyloggers were in my process list
<_ReDRuM_> im always looking at it
<jibrael> fact is how on earth is anyone gonna catch keypresses on a linux box?
<markc> jude: /etc/network/interfaces (on stock debian anyway)
<jibrael> i mean
<jude> markc: ta
<jibrael> a)they get local access to teh box
<SecDWizar> houdy
<SecDWizar> HOUDY :)
<jibrael> well if they got local access to ur box
<Riddell> insanekane: yes you can create pages on the wiki, you just need to create an account for yourself first
<jibrael> ur screwed
<Rickdangerous> _ReDRuM_, I believe passworless sudo is ddangerous too, you should enter password everytime...
<insanekane> Riddell: is such a page already exising ? ie, for creating an installer for kubuntu LiveCD ?
<Rickdangerous> or find a better authentication way.
<_ReDRuM_> Rickdangerous: but your only entering your local password 
<SecDWizar> may  I ask a question  ?
<Riddell> insanekane: no idea, search works well on the wiki though
<Rickdangerous> SecDWizar, you don't have to ask :)
<insanekane> Riddell: hehe :) sorry to bother you so :)
<Riddell> no problem
<SecDWizar> well It's only polite :)
<mdke> Riddell, no?
<linkin> will be back soon, bye
<wellso> hi ppl
<Riddell> that's what I'm here for :)
<jude> off to reboot and see if routing survives...
<_ReDRuM_> Rickdangerous: every system has its flaws, i just don't believe sudo is any safer than root account for the reasons i outlined above so i dont use it. i think its good to make default on a distro to make newbies in particular think about what they are doing with their root account - but personally for me - i dont see the benefit unless you make a seperate account just to sudo from - that would be more secure
<markc> insanekane> is there an installer from the liveCD somewhere ?
<Riddell> mdke: I havn't done a dist-upgrade, don't see why it would affect your timezone though
<insanekane> Riddell: someone told me sometime back that amu was working on such an installer ??
<_ReDRuM_> (minorly)
<insanekane> markc: several places - morphix installer, knoppix installer etc
<Riddell> insanekane: dunno, but he is the live CD dude so worth asking him
<wellso> u all big KDE fans?
<mdke> Riddell, i don't know, i'm just reporting some separate people have told me of this problem.
<insanekane> Riddell: oh ok .. thanks :)
<SecDWizar> I've accidantly installed gstreamer plugin, wich installed half of gnome, now I don't know what was installed, so how do I remove it ? 
<insanekane> wellso: yeah me !!! :)
<ataxic> wellso: i'm 85kg on 1.90
<wellso> lol
<ataxic> not that big
<Rickdangerous> _ReDRuM_, true, especailly you are using closed MP source games, web browsers with holes etc.
<Riddell> wellso: secretly we all like DOS, but that's not around any more so we had to convert to KDE
<jibrael> well on gentoo i just run as normal user and just su to do stuff
<Rickdangerous> _ReDRuM_, I seuup an untrustes account for i.e. playing a MP game.
<Rickdangerous> untrusted*
<insanekane> Riddell: what abt BASIC ? ;)
<wellso> i moved from warty to kubuntu and its sweet, but confusing for nwebs like me
<SecDWizar> well I guess you guys can't be disturbed...
<_ReDRuM_> Rickdangerous: it would be nice if i didn't constantly need root but i'm a tinkerer so unfortunately i have an account that can su as my default :)
<_ReDRuM_> SecDWizar: there is a command to do that i just dont remember it ill go loooking in the manpage if you cant be bothered.
<Rickdangerous> _ReDRuM_, since you are power user you know how to use root login but for newbies; they should *never* login as root.
<wellso> do I need an additional firewall for kubuntu?
<jibrael> well i dunno
<jibrael> newbs should login as root
<jibrael> they'll learn what NOT to do pretty quick
<Rickdangerous> heh
<jibrael> i mean u only rm -rf / once
<jibrael> heh
<SecDWizar> _ReDRuM_: what manpage? apt-get? or what? I'll read it at once
<_ReDRuM_> SecDWizar: apt-cache showpkg <gstreamer-plugin>
<_ReDRuM_> it will show you all the dependencies
<_ReDRuM_> so you can just remove them
<jibrael> wellso: ur running linux hehe, firewall... not needed
<_ReDRuM_> Rickdangerous: i'm inclined to agree
<Rickdangerous> jibrael, > /-i ;)
<_ReDRuM_> Rickdangerous: i think the default install with no root access is a good idea
<jibrael> and k/ubuntu listens on no interfaces by default
<incubii> Starting nmap 3.75 ( http://www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2005-04-10 23:20 EST
<incubii> All 1663 scanned ports on localhost.localdomain (127.0.0.1) are: closed
<incubii> Nmap run completed -- 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 0.161 seconds
<_ReDRuM_> and if they dont know how to open up root they probably shouldnt :)
<hayden> i installed kubuntu to my laptop and when i close the lid it goes to screen with a blinking "_", how do i get back to my kde desktop ?
<incubii> kubuntu listens to SMTP and IPP
<jibrael> incubii: only on localhost
<Rickdangerous> _ReDRuM_, but caching password for sudo too long is open to some trojan/virus attack I suppose
<incubii> still thats more then i needed
<jibrael> incubii: so ur safe :P
<wellso> why dont i need one, just because its more secure by nature?
<incubii> i dont need them anyway
<incubii> :D
<_ReDRuM_> Rickdangerous: uhuh
<Rickdangerous> _ReDRuM_, of course relatively open.
<_ReDRuM_> Rickdangerous: just sit around and wait for them to sudo and viola :)
<jibrael> wellso: firewalls block access to ports on an internal network that may be needed there but that u don't want outsiders to be able to connect to
<Rickdangerous> _ReDRuM_, yeah same as the root login.
<jibrael> since k/ubuntu listens on no external interfaces no one can connect to your computer in any manner
<wellso> cool, thats great
<_ReDRuM_> so the only function of sudo in my eyes is 1) give users limited root access 2) stop people doing stupid things with root
<Rickdangerous> jibrael, web browsers can execute malicious code sometimes for example.
<jibrael> yeah
<jibrael> ie
<jibrael> heh
<wellso> lol
<Rickdangerous> jibrael, nenevermind.
<markc> and if linux does start a daemon on a port there is a good chance you do not want to block it :)
<jibrael> since we don't use ie :P
<_ReDRuM_> jibrael: dont believe for a second your linux box is safe
<SecDWizar> _ReDRuM_: I'm not sure it's what I need, as probbly some dependencies are required for other apps. I thought that a log to show me what was installed (by me) was more like it.
<jibrael> _ReDRuM_: i don't i got plenty of ports listening
<_ReDRuM_> there was a png exploit just like the microsuck jpeg one recently
<_ReDRuM_> installing linux does NOT automatically make your box more secure
<_ReDRuM_> its mostly because using it encourages better practices
<_ReDRuM_> the way i use windows is almost as secure
<acidmaxd> hello everyone
<wellso> im running a smoothwall proxy for my LAN, its set up to block most ports as default
<_ReDRuM_> without using an admin account for every day things
<jibrael> i was saying a default ubuntu install listens on no outside interfaces thats all
<_ReDRuM_> SecDWizar: apt wont let you remove things that are needed so try and remove all of it :)
<incubii> stupid question, will dosemu run on ppc ?
<acidmaxd> i have some troubles, and i was wondering if someone other has them: Konqueror (the file manager) crashes constantly
<Rickdangerous> incubii, try qemu
<SecDWizar> _ReDRuM_: OK will give it a try, thanks a buch
<_ReDRuM_> np
<smouche> acidmaxd, I have that problem!
<acidmaxd> even if it is not started
<smouche> but I don't have a solution!
<jibrael> don't use kde so, and in gnome i don't use naut so file managers bother me not heh
<incubii> yea i was going to, just curious :)
<acidmaxd> the machine is sitting idle, and then - boom, Konqueror crashes
<insanekane> hello all
<jibrael> term > fm
<smouche> acidmaxd, are you using amd64, by any chance?
<acidmaxd> when i open the Home folder, the rotating logo doesn't stop rotating
<_ReDRuM_> jibrael: no outside interfaces are a good thing but they are just one chain in the link, it doesnt automatically make you safe either
<acidmaxd> smouche: no, i386
<_ReDRuM_> i.e the recent png exploit...
<wellso> another newb ques, how do I disable resolutions as the login is always 1600 X 1200 which is a bitch on my monitor. Once logged on tho it changes to me pref res.
<_ReDRuM_> so then graphic files become able to take over your pc
<linkin_> _redrum_: i can't see something in the console..
<acidmaxd> ... and when i close the window, after 2-3 minutes there is a crash
<_ReDRuM_> linkin_: you cant see anything in console?!?!
<hayden> wheres the best place to mount samba shares?
<_ReDRuM_> is that what you mean?
<jibrael> _ReDRuM_: yeah but thats not a linux flaw and a firewall won't in most cases help against that
<smouche> I mean your hardware -- not the kubuntu version -- I'm using i386 too, but on an amd64 laptop
<acidmaxd> hayden: i use /mnt/samba
<insanekane> _ReDRuM_: any URLs on this recent PNG exploit ?
<hayden> ok
<_ReDRuM_> hayden: somewhere under /media
<linkin_> _redrum_: only black and white cubs
<jibrael> _ReDRuM_: he asked if he needed a firewall i said not really and explained why thats all
<acidmaxd> smouche: i did not have this problem with the preview release
<smouche> acidmaxd, the rotating logo thing, I have that too -- but only if I open konqueror from the "quick browser" in the panel
<linkin_> -cubs +pixels
<_ReDRuM_> insanekane: http://www.networksecurityarchive.org/html/Bugtraq/2004-10/msg00274.html
<acidmaxd> smouche: exactly as i do
<wellso> im runnin dual boot with XP and being a windows user by nature I thought I might need a third party firewall app
<smouche> a bug report was filed on that -- somebody with very similar problem, but I don't know the status of it...
<_ReDRuM_> does anyone know if ubuntu boots a framebuffer by default
<_ReDRuM_> ?
<acidmaxd> smouche: after i close the window=, `ps ax` shows konqueror still running
* _ReDRuM_ is trying to understand why linkin has no visual in console either
<linkin_> _redrum_: do you noticed what problem i have? :D
<acidmaxd> smouche: 2-3 minutes later this konqueror crashes
<_ReDRuM_> linkin_: yes i noticed im trying to think why.
<smouche> kate crashes on me too, acidmaxd -- I wonder if the problemm is related
<hayden> how can i mount samba shares at startup using /etc/fstab without needing to type a password when the system starts up?
<wellso> i have probs with kate running with sudo
<linkin_> _redrum_: first boot... i see first: black and white pixels... and after it... nice colors :D
<acidmaxd> smouche: reading the debugging dump i saw something like that: Konqueror::ListDirs:: ... bla-bla
<linkin_> _redrum_: but i could change normaly to the console
<_ReDRuM_> linkin_: does it at any point give you readable text?
<_ReDRuM_> linkin_: so you can login in console right?
<linkin_> _redrum_: no...
<acidmaxd> smouche: where is the Bugzilla?
<_ReDRuM_> linkin_: press ctrl+alt+f1 to switch to console from X
<_ReDRuM_> linkin_: if it gives you readable text during the bootup you will be able to do that
<smouche> ? acidmaxd
<_ReDRuM_> osrry guys ive got work to do
* _ReDRuM_ afk
<insanekane> _ReDRuM_: ciao
<smouche> don't remember exactly, acidmaxd, sorry
<linkin_> _redrum_: thanks for everything, bye ;)
<insanekane> acidmaxd: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<acidmaxd> insanekane: yeah, i've figured that
<smouche> I'm having fewer crashes now that I use rox to browse files, but I still get them sometimes, like you said, when konqueror isn't even (supposed to be) running
<insanekane> acidmaxd: :)
<acidmaxd> smouche: i've used some daily builds and the preview release - they were rock-solid
<smouche> acidmaxd, I checked firefox history -- try somewhere in here: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8009
<smouche> acidmaxd, I'm using an upgraded final release candidate
<smouche> acidmaxd, what's your hardware?
<acidmaxd> smouche: updated ?!
<smouche> yeah
<acidmaxd> smouche: do i need to re-download it
<smouche> no, why, acidmaxd?
<acidmaxd> < smouche> acidmaxd, I'm using an upgraded final release candidate
<smouche> er, I don't know -- I have a feeling I'd have this bug even with a new fresh install
<acidmaxd> smouche: mine is fresh
<hayden> in konqueror when im looking at my home dir how can i get the window on the left like folder view in windows xp?
<smouche> I think it's a hardware thing, maybe my video driver...?
<Riddell> hayden: F9
<acidmaxd> smouche: hardware: PIII Xeon 500 MHz, 256 MB SDRAM, Matrox G400 (mga)
<hayden> thanks
<smouche> acdmaxd, well -- that's way different from my hardware!  so that isn't the problem, I guess!
<smouche> I haven't heard too many people screaming about this issue (except me) before, so it doesn't seem to affect too many folks -- weird
<linkin__> _redrum_ (or someone else :P): i will get the same screen :'(
<linkin__> I've made 2 pictures from it...
<smouche> acidmaxd, does kate crash on you a lot too, or refuse to open?
<acidmaxd> smouche: i don't use kate, sorry
<acidmaxd> smouche: no, kate opens well
<smouche> well, acidmaxd, kate has seemingly random problems too, like konqueror.
<linkin__> here... http://linkin.mine.nu/kubuntu/pictures/
<linkin__> (for the pictures from the console)
<acidmaxd> i've deleted everything kde-related on my home directory, started from scratch, without effect
<acidmaxd> damn, just switched to KDE after 4 years of GNOME :(
<psn> acidmaxd: hmm which widget style do you use?
<smouche> I feel your pain, acidmaxd. 
<acidmaxd> psn: everything Plastik
<acidmaxd> icons are Nuvola
<psn> acidmaxd: hmm ok, I had some problems with lipstik
<andrewski> why can't i install kvim and gvim at the same time?!
<incubii> what sort of problems psn
<insanekane> acidmaxd: do you now like KDE better ? ;)
<smouche> I may give up on kde on this machine anyway, if the konqueror crashes don't stop.  I really like xfce4 anyway...
<psn> incubii: random crashes... they disappeared when I switched to plastik
<cliva> Good afternoon to all!!
<cliva> I'm the only that today can't update apt-get?
<cliva> Or there is a server owercrowding?
<smouche> psn, what were you using before plastik?
<psn> smouche: lipstik
<incubii> i was runnin combo plastik/lipstik, think ill try all plastick to see what happens
<smouche> I had "kde2" or whatever, trying plastik now, to see if it helps!
<andrewski> hmm, me too with the crashes.  knew i shouldn't have worn lipstik.
<incubii> lol
<incubii> you coulda least worn a dress 
<incubii> :P
<acidmaxd> psn: so, should i switch to Liptik?
<acidmaxd> Lipstik i mean
<smouche> weird, I don't even have lipstik listed in window decorations...
<acidmaxd> smouche: it's a Style
<smouche> ah
<incubii> stupid smp kernel preventing special keys
<psn> acidmaxd: well lipstik didn't work for me, maybe it does for you...
<smouche> ok, plastik it is then, goodbye lipstik -- crossing fingers.  
<acidmaxd> what fonts are you using?
<acidmaxd> i use microsofts'
<incubii> i use what it comes with
<acidmaxd> incubii: i hope that you have enabled autohinting
<smouche> shit!!! konqueror also crashes about every other time I try to save a theme!!
<incubii> si have AA on
<incubii> if thats what you mean
<linkin__> bye
<smouche> alright, I'm ending this kde session and switching to xfce just for some aggravation relief -- see you soon
<hayden> whenever i am in the kde control center and i click administrator mode, it just sits there 
<acidmaxd> incubii: no, if you edit /etc/fonts/local.conf and uncomment the section about autohinting, the fonts will be way better
<acidmaxd> smoucheXF: have you tried to disable kubuntu's KDM theme?
<acidmaxd> smoucheXF: and replace it with a more standart one
<smoucheXF> acidmaxd, no I haven't
<jude> how can i add more styles/window decs?
<dejot> hi
<acidmaxd> jude: you can get some styles from http://www.kde-look.org and install them via Control Center
<jude> acidmaxd: ta
<insanekane> Riddell: another problem: i get an error with kmix that is cannot use/connect/whatever to /dev/dsp ... so no sound ... any idea how to fix ?
<andrewski> acidmaxd: "install them via Control Center"?
<andrewski> acidmaxd: where do you have to download them to?
<Riddell> insanekane: probably no sound driver installed
<acidmaxd> (i haven't practiced my Engligh much, sorry) :)
<insanekane> Riddell: hrmm ...
<andrewski> acidmaxd: no, your english is fine, i just don't know how to do that. :P
<acidmaxd> Riddell: are the Konquerors' random crashes a known issue?
<acidmaxd> andrewski: Control Center -> Appearance and Themes -> Theme manager
<andrewski> acidmaxd: where do i download them?
<Riddell> acidmaxd: nope
<acidmaxd> Riddell: can i explain, or just fill a bug report?
<smoucheXF> Riddell, what's the definition of "known issue" ?  there are bug reports on it...
<insanekane> Riddell: i hope you are not planning on removing kolourpaint .. and i hope you *do* remove kwrite/kate and use kedit instead (defaults)
<acidmaxd> smoucheXF: unfortunately, i can't browse Ubuntu's Bugzilla: Secure connection: fatal error (10) from server, transmission failure.
<hunger> acidmaxd: I can not even register there...
<shogouki> insanekane: kedit isnt useless now ?
<acidmaxd> hunger: i cannot login :)
<acidmaxd> hunger: probably cookies/proxy related
<smoucheXF> hmm, did you try that direct page link I gave you before?  I can't find it now, 'cause I'm in a different user session, don't have my history list
<acidmaxd> this one: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8009
<smoucheXF> Riddell, I agree with insanekane re kedit vs kate...
<Riddell> insanekane: kolourpaint you'll notice is there but hopefully the next version will have Krita
<Riddell> what advantage does kedit have over kate or kwrite?
<insanekane> Riddell: kedit supports non-Latin very well ... but others dont
<andrewski> Riddell: where did you want me to file that kubuntu.png bug?
<Riddell> andrewski: which kubuntu.png bug?
<smoucheXF> kedit doesn't crash, kate is great but overkill for non-programmers, kedit is quicker, kate can be easily installed by those who want it.
<insanekane> Riddell: kolourpaint also supports non-Latin ... i dont know abt Krita though .... Karbon doesnt support non-Latin and should be removed (its not there now though)
<andrewski> Riddell: the one we were talking about yesterday, with the grainy login/background picture.
<insanekane> shogouki: no, kedit is very nice :)
<acidmaxd> KGpg doesn'g support signing non-latin text either :(
<Riddell> andrewski: on bugzilla.ubuntu.com  under kubuntu and against ksplash or kdebase
<hunger> acidmaxd: Nope... I want to report that mail is broken for me... and I can not register because I keep loosing the mail with the login info.
<insanekane> acidmaxd: it doesnt ?? it worked for me ...
<smoucheXF> and Riddell, I'm not the only newbie to be presented with advice to "sudo kate" to edit a system file, only to have a message like this: "blah blah kate probably crashed"
<andrewski> Riddell: ksplash/kdebase... got it, thanks.
<smoucheXF> so I use nano instead, or kedit
<underlord> why is the only bloody thing that can play music on my system now beep media player?? what makes it special??
<andrewski> underlord: ever looked into mpd?
<Riddell> insanekane: kate supports non-latin text fine here, but I'm not much of a user adminitadly, what's the issue?
<insanekane> underlord: what abt juk/amarok ?
<acidmaxd> underlord: did you install akode-mpeg?
<andrewski> underlord: not to totally ignore your question. :P
<underlord> juk/amarok skip ever since i installed a nic
<insanekane> Riddell: oh many many issues ... beginning with wierd cursor handling ... and no, it doesnt support non-Latin very well
<underlord> no, i didnt
<andrewski> underlord: well, if you're interested: www.musicpd.org
<underlord> i dont use mp3 though, so i wouldnt expect mpeg to be neccisary
<insanekane> Riddell: selections not rendering well, non-logical cursor movements, etc etc
<acidmaxd> insanekane: i am trying to sign some cyrillic text with KGpg... the result is: ???? ?? ???? ???
<underlord> andrewski: i will have a look
<insanekane> acidmaxd: change your encoding to utf-8
<acidmaxd> insanekane: tried that
<insanekane> acidmaxd: whenever you see "???" with unicode it means encoding is incorrect
<jude> is there any way to browse or search the list of packages available?
<andrewski> anyone have any tips on managing konqueror as brower and filemanager?  i want shortcuts for both in my custom menu, but i don't know how.
<Riddell> jude: apt-cache search foo  or kynaptic
<insanekane> jude: kynaptic
<andrewski> jude: synaptic, if you want more features.
<jude> thanks guys
* smoucheXF is just for the torture of it gonna see if konqueror krashes as often if used in xfce as in kde...
<underlord> andrewski: erm, im not trying to make my pc in to a jukebox, i just want the sound to work without skipping, i dont see why mpd would be good
<andrewski> underlord: it's just an alternative.  works as a daemon, so when you restart X (or sit in the CLI), you don't have to stop your music.  that's all.
<underlord> andrewski: i never sit in cli lol
<underlord> im a gui person, konsole is as close as i come
<andrewski> underlord: my computer's not a jukebox, but i use it.  very nice, keeps track of your library and updates much more quickly than amarok.
<underlord> oh
<underlord> can amarok use it? i like amarok's gui alot
<andrewski> underlord: even still, if you restart your session, your music keeps on playing.
<andrewski> underlord: no, amarok can't.  there are other kde clients though.
<smoucheXF> Riddell, why is kynaptic installed by default, as opposed to kpackage?
<andrewski> underlord: and gtk, php, CLI, ncurses, python, etc. :P
<underlord> someone mentioned akode before - apt describes it as a library for arts - i dont have arts turned on, it makes skipping worse, sound goes straight to alsa
<acidmaxd> smoucheXF: maybe because kynaptic is debian-specific
<insanekane> acidmaxd: before you type, try setting View->Unicode (utf-8) encoding
<smoucheXF> isn't kpackage?
<acidmaxd> insanekane: just tried that :)
<andrewski> smoucheXF: no, can do RPMs and others too.
<smoucheXF> ah, thank you
<andrewski> so how does one manage konqueror to open as a web browser?
<acidmaxd> insanekane: maybe the problem is in the way i use cyrillic on my computer
<insanekane> acidmaxd: maybe
<DiThi> kfmclient openProfile webbrowsing
<acidmaxd> insanekane: directly from X, with Xkboptions
<smoucheXF> andrewski, normally it opens in that mode if you "konqueror" in a konsole...
<acidmaxd> insanekane: because i would like to switch between groups with Alt+Shift
<andrewski> smoucheXF: huh, i just added it to my custom menu from that little picker...
<DiThi> hm
<DiThi> true
<acidmaxd> insanekane: haven't managed to made it under KDE (under GNOME is OK)
<smoucheXF> anyway, andrewski, why not just make a launcher to any page you want to start out with, associating konqueror with it?
<andrewski> smoucheXF: that's a separate issue, i'd like it to save my sessions, but i don't know if it does that.
<acidmaxd> these little annoyances may drive me back to gnome :(
<andrewski> yeah, i hear that.  i've never liked the filemanager/browser combination....
<andrewski> if it were easier to manage, sure, but O_o
<smoucheXF> huh, annoying as hell that konqueror doesn't have a toolbar button for "show hidden files" or a default keybinding for that...
<andrewski> well, wouldn't drive me back to gnome, but i'd switch browsers. :P
<smoucheXF> I set up a keybinding in kde, but now I have to do it again for xfce
<andrewski> DiThi: didn't even see your message. :P
<smoucheXF> I wish the konq devs would steal some of rox-filer's great interface features...
<apokryphos> err, why is the filemanager/browser combination annoying? 
<andrewski> acidmaxd: what's the problem?  keyboard layouts?
<andrewski> apokryphos: because i want to open a browser and it keeps opening ~
<DiThi> andrewski: put an url
<apokryphos> andrewski: that's because you've set "~" as your homepage
<DiThi> then save the profile
<hunger> andrewski: Put in a url and go and save the profile for webbrowsing.
<andrewski> DiThi: i want a menu launcher and i don't want it to open a specific page.
<acidmaxd> andrewski: can't switch them with Alt+Shift
<andrewski> hunger: i saved it with no windows open; why does it open ~?
<apokryphos> don't make it load a specific page then, put "about:konqueror" as the homepage
<DiThi> help->konqueror intro
<andrewski> acidmaxd: and you scoured the settings?
<DiThi> preferences->save profile webbrowsing
<acidmaxd> andrewski: or at least with Ctl+Shift
<andrewski> DiThi: ok, i'll check it out.
<hunger> andrewski: Dunno. It works fine for me.
<acidmaxd> andrewski: yes, and searched google for this. other people are also annoyed because of this
<andrewski> acidmaxd: dunno, but if you can h/o, i'll check it out.
<hunger> andrewski: Maybe it needs some url? Have you tried giving about:konqueror or about:blank?
<andrewski> hunger: well, i want it to start up with my last session (if it can save), or with an empty interface.
<andrewski> hunger: i'll look into it, but i'm helping an ubuntu newb ATM. :P
<apokryphos> Empty interface is do-able, last session page might be
<andrewski> how can i manually edit the menu to see exactly what's being launched?
<uniq> right-click - edit? 
<acidmaxd> anyone managed to use gmail (the full interface, not the plain one) with konqueror?
<andrewski> acidmaxd: h/o i'll try.
<acidmaxd> andrewski: "h/o" ?
<andrewski> uniq: right-click on what?
<andrewski> acidmaxd: hold on
<uniq> andrewski: the K-menu right? - right click on the menu entry you'd like to edit.
<uniq> and edit.
<smoucheXF> does anyone know how or if I can create a launcher in a panel that would work the way the calendar applet works, for example?
<andrewski> uniq: nope, a custom desktop mesu.
<andrewski> *menu
<smoucheXF> what I mean is, click once, app appears
<smoucheXF> click again, it goes away
<acidmaxd> smoucheXF: you need an applet for this
<uniq> andrewski: ok.
<acidmaxd> smoucheXF: OR, you could place your programs in the tray
<smoucheXF> I'd like to be able to do that with, say, a text file, for quick reference, without having to move the mouse...
<andrewski> uniq: i guess i could try to open that in the menu editor, but i dunno which file it is. :)
<acidmaxd> smoucheXF: right-click on the launcher, Properties, Application, Advanced
<acidmaxd> smoucheXF: "Place in system tray"
<uniq> andrewski: what menu is this?
<uniq> or what is it.
<smoucheXF> acidmaxd, the tray - yeah, that might work.... thanks
<andrewski> uniq: i made a short menu (a la xfce) that activates on right-click on the desktop.  added launchers inside control center.
<acidmaxd> smoucheXF: create a launcher executing for example: "kate mytextfile.txt" and place it in the system tray
<andrewski> uniq: added everything as if it were a menu entry, so i didn't actually see what's being launched beneath the surface.
<andrewski> acidmaxd: what do you mean, full interface?
<uniq> andrewski: ahh.. understand.. 
<smoucheXF> andrewski, do you know how I can get xfce to swap the the left button for the middle button for accessing the window menu on the desktop?  
<andrewski> smoucheXF: don't think you can... #xfce <--!
<andrewski> :)
<smoucheXF> thanks, acidmaxd !
<acidmaxd> andrewski: gmail has two interfaces - a plain HTML one (working on Konqueror) and JavaScript-rich one, not working in Konqueror
<smoucheXF> andrewski, I hate having to hit two mouse/touchpad buttons at once!
<andrewski> acidmaxd: how do i switch?
<acidmaxd> andrewski: http://gmail.google.com/gmail?nocheckbrowser or http://gmail.google.com/gmail?nobrowsercheck
<acidmaxd> andrewski: you can login to the full interface that way, and the result is that nothing is working
<smoucheXF> hmmm, funny, I thought gmail automatically adjusted itself to the browser, with a nag -- anyway, it works fine with elinks, text only (except attachments...)
<andrewski> acidmaxd: it loads for me
* Riddell spots insanekane on KubuntuPeople and goes yay!
<acidmaxd> andrewski: clicking on Inbox does nothing
<andrewski> acidmaxd: ah, yes.  same here.
<insanekane> Riddell: LOL
<acidmaxd> smoucheXF: yeah, plain old non-JS slow interface for Konqueror, rich, fast interface for MSIE/Opera/Mozilla
<insanekane> Riddell: see KubuntuInternational on kubuntu main page
<smoucheXF> acidmaxd, I love opera, but for some reason it just looks awful on kubuntu for me, don't know how to fix that.  Hideous.
<andrewski> smoucheXF: yeah, same here.  you'd think it'd use kde styles or something. :/
<andrewski> smoucheXF: and for you, are the fonts really small?
<amiroff> andrewski, and kioslaves would be nice too :)
<andrewski> amiroff: what are thosee?
<andrewski> *those
<smoucheXF> yes, andrewski, and ragged looking.  It was easy to get the fonts looking decent in firefox, but opera, yuck.  I gave up.
<amiroff> well, to open diffrent stuff from different media or remote media
<andrewski> amiroff: hmm.
<amiroff> andrewski, so say, you could open a html file from a samba share
<andrewski> amiroff: ah, i see.  frankly, if it would just theme correctly, at least that'd be a place to start.
<amiroff> andrewski, don't you like konqueror?
<smoucheXF> hmm, I think someone was explaining to me that the absence of a kioslave was the reason that rox-filer couldn't browse my samba shares... 
<amiroff> it's really good these months
<amiroff> smoucheXF, rox-filer does not have kioslaves support, that's natural
<smoucheXF> amiroff, I would love konqueror, if it didn't freakin' crash on me all the time
<amiroff> only kde apps have one
<smoucheXF> that's what I meant, amiroff, just noting that I was beginning to understand the kioslave concept... ;-)
<andrewski> amiroff: kinda.  i appreciate the configurability, but there are some things i miss.
<amiroff> smoucheXF, interesting, it does not crash on me, maybe I did not stress test it enough :)
<smoucheXF> it's a problem that only seems to happen to a select few...
<amiroff> if only firefox was not so unresponsive and slow,
<smoucheXF> acidmaxd, you still there?  
<smoucheXF> ;-)
<amiroff> it's much much faster and responsive on windows damn it :(
<Tm_T> uffff
<smoucheXF> amiroff, you're right about firefox! that's aggravating
<Tm_T> what!?
<Tm_T> FF is light and fast!
<acidmaxd> smoucheXF: yes
* smoucheXF notes for clarity that konqueror as file browser crashes a lot, but web browsing, it seems fine
<amiroff> Tm_T, are you OK budd?
<andrewski> amiroff: opera is kinda the perfect browser for me, but its attempts to be OS-general makes it kinda hard to look consistent with any environment.
<amiroff> Tm_T, what's so fast about firefox? it lags here like turtle
<smoucheXF> amiroff, I think there's stuff on the wiki about changing some config stuff for firefox that perks it up a lot
<andrewski> amiroff: but i'm using it. :P
<acidmaxd> andrewski: Plastik + Freestyle on Opera looks good
<amiroff> smoucheXF, I nkow, disabling ipv6 will make it load sites faster, but I am talking about interface slowness
<acidmaxd> Opera 8 beta 3 crashes from time to time
<andrewski> acidmaxd: i can't get it to look like plastik... how'd you do it?
<acidmaxd> most notably when logging out from gmail
<smoucheXF> andrewski, I much preferred earlier versions of opera, and the themers have gone insane.  horrible themes, I had to really dig for a skin that wouldn't make the freakin' scrollbar flash at me.  Hate that crap
<Riddell> acidmaxd: freestyle?
<acidmaxd> Riddell: freestyle the opera style :)
<andrewski> smoucheXF: well, i just want it to look like KDE. :P
<smoucheXF> I prefer non kde apps to not look like kde, myself, andrewski!  
<andrewski> what i don't get is that the "Windows" skin (which really means 'native' == Qt) looks like crap.
<acidmaxd> Kicker is silver-gray and Freestyle is like that
<andrewski> smoucheXF: ok.
<smoucheXF> heh heh, great thing about linux, to each their own --;-)
<acidmaxd> smoucheXF: the most beautiful and simple Opera skin is Fresh
<andrewski> smoucheXF: kinda, but opera can't show native qt well. :/
<acidmaxd> andrewski: looks like Qt 1.x :)
<andrewski> acidmaxd: ah, is that it?
<smoucheXF> alright  guys, darn, now you're making me want to get opera again, what the hell, why not -- I love the keyboard shortcuts!
<andrewski> acidmaxd: hmm, any way to get one that will use ubuntu's qt?
<acidmaxd> Opera is good but i missed the integration of Konqueror with the rest of the KDE stuff (Kaffeine, AmaroK)
<andrewski> smoucheXF: and rocker gestures, flexible interface, etc. :P
<acidmaxd> andrewski: tried a couple of native themes, none managed to make it right
<smoucheXF> and real full screen, and one touch enlargement !
<smoucheXF> opera is great for reading long html docs, ebooks and so forth...
* andrewski goes to scour the opera forums...
* smoucheXF is apt-getting opera
<andrewski> smoucheXF: you can do that?!
<smoucheXF> oops
<smoucheXF> no, heh heh, you can't! 
<smoucheXF> I forgot, need to get it from opera site... heh heh
<andrewski> acidmaxd: well, where did you get yours?  i got mine from debian.
<andrewski> no no, from opera's site. :P
<acidmaxd> there are .debs on opera's site
<acidmaxd> but please download Opera 8 beta 3
<acidmaxd> 7.5 is a mess
<andrewski> acidmaxd: well, do they use qt 1.2?  maybe that's the problem....
<acidmaxd> andrewski: they use the available Qt if you choose shared version
<andrewski> hmm, opera depends on libqt3c102... is that current?
<shmoolik> hello i need a little help plz :) i want to get the trash back  to the DeskTOP how can i do that ?
<insanekane> andrewski: it looks like it
<andrewski> then why does it look like crap?
<shmoolik> what looks like crap andrewski  ?
<uniq> shmoolik: make a link to url trash:/
<Beineri> uniq: wrong
<andrewski> shmoolik: opera's native skin
<uniq> beineri: ok, maybe not the proper way.. but it works.
<Beineri> uniq: no, it doesn't
<uniq> yes it does.
<uniq> i've just tested.
<shmoolik> =\ i dont'  use opera sorry can't help =\ andrewski 
<uniq> you can empty it and all.
<Beineri> uniq: it doesn't reflect the trash's state correctly
<shmoolik> thanks uniq 
<andrewski> shmoolik: that's ok, i didn't ask. :P
<uniq> beineri: ahh.. correct.
<uniq> shmoolik: did you get that? 
<shmoolik> uniq, yeah but it does not work =\
<acidmaxd> Beineri: so, which is the correct way?
<Beineri> shmoolik: generally 'cp $KDEDIR/share/apps/kdesktop/directory.trash ~/Desktop/"
<shmoolik> Beineri,  but i can just link it right ?
<acidmaxd> Beineri: acidmax@dev:~/Desktop$ ls
<acidmaxd> directory.autostart  directory.desktop  directory.templates  directory.trash
<acidmaxd> but there is nothin on my Desktop :(
<Beineri> shmoolik: why?
<andrewski> acidmaxd: did you turn icons off?
<acidmaxd> no
<acidmaxd> "Show icons on desktop" is checked
<Beineri> shmoolik: sorry, cp $KDEDIR/share/apps/kdesktop/directory.trash ~/Desktop/trash.desktop
<shmoolik> i dont' want  to 
<shmoolik> i don't want to "hurt" my orginal settings 
<acidmaxd> ah...
<shmoolik> cp: cannot stat `/share/apps/kdesktop/directory.trash': No such file or directory*
<andrewski> does konqueror save sessions?
<uniq> shmoolik: /usr/share.... and so on.
<Beineri> shmoolik: cp /usr/share/apps/kdesktop/directory.trash ~/Desktop/trash.desktop
<acidmaxd> still nothing on the Desktop
<joe_> are you just now talking about how to get the trashcan onto the desktop?
<uniq> yes..
<joe_> Because I am wondering about that too.
<acidmaxd> i would like Home too
<shmoolik> oh... DAMN me i thought that $KDEDIR takes me to kde folder =\
<acidmaxd> cp /usr/share/apps/kdesktop/directory.trash /home/acidmax/Desktop/trash.desktop
<acidmaxd> acidmax@dev:~/Desktop$ ls
<acidmaxd> trash.desktop
<acidmaxd> sorry, nothing!
<shmoolik> i have thanks  
<uniq> then you'll have to enable icons on the desktop.. i guess.
<acidmaxd> uniq: they are enabled
<uniq> refresh your desktop? 
<acidmaxd> another strange thing - the new on-mouse-over beauties dissapeared
<shmoolik> may b u need to restart your X .......
<Beineri> dunno then, maybe it caused by the way the Kubuntu packages are patched to not show the trash on the desktop initially...
<acidmaxd> Riddell: is there any way to remove Kubuntu's KDM theme? I would like a standart one
<shmoolik> one little thingy plz... does any one here knows whats the name of the package that fix the  gtk+ to qt ?
<uniq> acidmaxd: control center.
<Riddell> acidmaxd: edit /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<Beineri> shmoolik: gtk2-engines-gtk-qt or alike
<joe_> What I am doing so far is to make trash:/ a bookmark, so I can access it via konqueror
<shmoolik> thanks Beineri 
<shmoolik> :))
<Riddell> shmoolik: you also need to remove the Hidden=true in trash.desktop
<shmoolik> how can i do that Riddell ?
<acidmaxd> Riddell: this one: Preloader=/usr/bin/preloadkde  ?
<Riddell> shmoolik: open it in your favourite text editor
<Riddell> acidmaxd: err no, the one about the Theme
<joe_> this one:  Theme=/usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu
<Riddell> or just UseTheme
<Beineri> joe_: bookmark? There is Go/Trash
<joe_> there is?
<joe_> doh
<Cloney> Hmm, will 4.3Gb fit a relatively compact Ubuntu distribution nicely?
<Riddell> hmm, Go->Wastebin needs in icon
<joe_> I feel so stupid all of a sudden.
<[fab] > joe_: no dude
<acidmaxd> Riddell: thanks a lot
<gdh> Cloney: Yes
<Beineri> Riddell: what bastard added a Hidden=True there? ;-)
<gdh> Cloney: normal install levels out at 1.5G, so you'l have plentyof space for data.
<Riddell> Beineri: dunno, must have been someone desperatly trying to remove the desktop Wastebin icon :)
<shmoolik> Riddell,  should i just commant the line?
<Riddell> shmoolik: aye
<Beineri> Riddell: damn Ubuntu-look-alike contest :-)
<uniq> hehe :)
<acidmaxd> Konqueror crashed when I changed Hidden=false to true
<andrewski> so, i ask again: does anyone know any way to have my GTK settings (themes and fonts) loaded in KDE?
<acidmaxd> #4  0xb7c736e9 in QMap<KIO::ListJob*, KDirLister::KDirListerPrivate::JobData>::detachInternal () and so on...
<Cloney> gdh: ta, just sizing a Virtual PC disk.
<Riddell> andrewski: not possible.  you're doing it the wrong way around, install gtk-qt theme and set gtk to use qt settings
<andrewski> Riddell: sorry, i just want them loaded for GTK programs.  that's not too much to ask, is it? ;)
<SpookyET> hi
<andrewski> Riddell: i'd probably use gtk-qt if it didn't trash my theming in gnome/xfce. :)
<SpookyET> I downloaded Kubuntu.  If I want to play with Gnome, is it easily installable over Kubuntu?
<gdh> SpookyET: Yes.
<Beineri> Riddell: maybe you can also read the "wastebin" mail on kde-artists? :-)
<acidmaxd> SpookyET: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<uniq> andrewski: you can always start gnome-settings-deamon or what it's called.. to get your gtk-apps look like in gnome.. 
<andrewski> uniq: ok, i'll try that, thanks.
<Riddell> Beineri: yes, it's there along with 916 other unprocessed e-mails.  I'll get back to icon administration someday
* [fab]  does not envy Riddell 
<Riddell> [fab] : fancy taking over maintainership of Umbrello?
<andrewski> uniq: hmm, it loads the background too.  blech.
<[fab] > Riddell: go away Riddell 
<[fab] > no!
<[fab] > :)
<Riddell> oh well, worth a shot :)
<Beineri> Riddell: did you ask Oliver? :-)
<shmoolik> thanks man u helpd me alot :)) 
<uniq> andrewski: hum.. then i don't know.
<andrewski> uniq: it's ok, i'll put up with the default widgets.
<Riddell> Beineri: oliver wants to leave too :(  taking up too much of his time bless him
<Riddell> also somebody has to keep an eye on the hundreds of lines of code he writes each week
<acidmaxd> i will reinstall kubuntu, so konqueror might eventyally disappear. bye for now!
<acidmaxd> :)
<andrewski> crap, must restart to get settings back...
<andrewski> why doesn't kubuntu human cursor theme work on all types of cursors (e.g. window resizing)?
<Riddell> andrewski: tis a good question
<andrewski> Riddell: should i file a bugreport about that too? :)
<Riddell> the cursor theme was kinday last minute, I didn't do it very thoughly (e.g. kdm doesn't have it)
<Riddell> andrewski: yes please
<andrewski> Riddell: you're such a friendly dev. :)
<jude> isn't it based on the jimmac theme?
<jude> why not just use that?
<andrewski> jude: industrial IIRC.
<scotdb> Can kubuntu work like "Mandrake Move" (using a USB to store a /home) ?
<test> Hi
<andrewski> jude: i'm assuming that the kubuntu theme was made because there wasn't one that looked like this for kde.  fair assumption?
<andrewski> test: hi
<Riddell> jude: isn't what?
<andrewski> scotdb: i don't see why not.
<test> A question for org : how can you edit the start resolution of xorg ? It starts with 1024 75HZ and switches to 1024 60Hz as I chose it in KDE ...
<mluser-home> Does anyone know what the root password is for the live cd version of Kubuntu?
<test> hi andrewski
<Riddell> mluser-home: there is none
<jude> andrewski: ah right - http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=6550
<jude> jimmac :)
<test> hi jude
<mluser-home> So how is one supposed to change system settings?
<jude> hi test
<mluser-home> Like changing the network settings
<andrewski> jude: tell Riddell; maybe that'll help resolve it.
<jude> okay - hey, Riddell...
<Riddell> well I just stole it from Human, don't know where they stole it from
<shogouki> :)
<jude> hehe
<mluser-home> Riddell: I'm trying to bring up eth0 using ifconfig, but I need root priviledges
<andrewski> Riddell: i don't think it's stolen, just b0rked.
<Riddell> mluser-home: sudo ifup eth0
<scotdb> andrewski : I guess I need to work out how to make /home/ubuntu mount as a USB separately ?
<mluser-home> Ahhh, ok.. thanks :D
<andrewski> scotdb: yes, AFAIK.
<andrewski> scotdb: except i think you mean /home/username?
* smouche is living in SIGSEGV
<scotdb> andrewski : I've just booted off the live CD and it seems to boot into a user called ubuntu 
<andrewski> scotdb: oh, i see.  i thought you meant on an ubuntu installation.
<scotdb> No, I'm talking live CD : so I can go to any machine anywhere and still have all my settings and files !!!
<andrewski> scotdb: oh, so you want an entire ubuntu installation on a usb drive?
<gdh> andrewski: no, jsut his homedir :)
<smouche> dammit, I'm beginning to miss nautilus, konqueror hates me so much...
<shogouki> juste the home
<scotdb> gdh : exactly
<gdh> that's been a KNOPPIX feature for years
<scotdb> So I can carry my environment with me as a CD and a USB key !!!
<andrewski> ah, i see!
<shogouki> that would be great
<andrewski> i think it'd be great to have it all on just a usb key. :P
<gdh> scotdb: That isn't difficult to do - just needs a couple of symlinks..
<scotdb> andrewski : I guess that would be possible with the latest 1 gig keys (of course I'd need to know how to boot from a USB key too)
<smouche> why does konqueror segfault so much?
<andrewski> scotdb: yeah, i think you need a floppy/cd to do that, unless you have a really new computer. ;P
<andrewski> smouche: you getting backtraces and reporting them?
<Rumo> Hi, is there someone who can help me with a kaffeine related problem?
<andrewski> Rumo: ask away.
<Rumo> Kaffeine crashes when I try to open a second file
<scotdb> andrewski : I have a really new computer <G> : but lack the knowledge
<andrewski> scotdb: mine's four years old and i lack the knowledge too.  you beat me. :P
<mth`MAW> Hi Folks
<hayden> whats the a good program to edit c programs with?
<smouche> it's already reported as bug 8009, with some dupes.  Should I report anyway, andrewski?
<andrewski> smouche: no, i don't think so.
<scotdb> andrewski : I have one of those too : I now call it my home server : just thinking that I can't be guaranteed that the out-of-town locations would have that "new computer"
<shogouki> scotdb: just change the boot sequence in bios, i think
<Rumo> Has someone here problems with kaffeine in hoary, too?
<andrewski> hayden: kvim?
<hayden> gui?
<MAWSpitau> K-vim has a gui
<andrewski> Rumo: it crashes for me too.
<shogouki> kdevelop ?
<hayden> ok
<andrewski> Rumo: seems like we should report this. :)
<smouche> I don't think bug 8009 is getting much attention; it seems to occur to very few people...
<andrewski> smouche: well, if that's your problem, it's only going to irritate the devs to post another.
<smouche> yep
<Rumo> probably
<andrewski> Rumo: you want to?
<Beineri> kvim is dead
<andrewski> Beineri: huh?
<andrewski> smouche: but if you have more information to add, that's always a good way to poke the devs/CCers.
<Beineri> andrewski: let me try to remember its "new" name ;-)
<Rumo> I've never done that before, so - ok I'll do it
<jude> i have just connected a compact flash card reader - it popped up an icon, i clicked on it to get at the files, no worries. Now I can't see how to unmount it - there's nothing in the right-click menu that offers me the option...
<shogouki> kvim has problems with accents (french version) :/
<jude> how do I unmount the CF?
<smouche> yeah, I'll add some comments to the thread, just confirming the other guys stuff, with variations...
<andrewski> Rumo: well, i'm reporting two currently. :)  bugzilla.ubuntu.com, make sure you paste the backtrace.  let me know if you need help.
<andrewski> Rumo: (it's good to learn how to report bugs.)
<Rumo> ok, thank you
<Beineri> andrewski: http://www.yzis.org/ , http://dot.kde.org/1109040670/
<andrewski> shogouki: unicode?
<shogouki> andrewski: pb append in kvum menus
<Rumo> first question: should I report it to kde.org or to ubuntu.com?
<andrewski> Rumo: good question.  Riddell?
<smouche> thank god I turned off that awful breaking glass error alert sound; I'd be batty by now...
<andrewski> smouche: yeah, no kidding.
<smouche> that  thing could induce a heart attack.
<andrewski> Beineri: meh.  vim's not dead.
<Beineri> andrewski: i talked about kvim
<smouche> heh, vim and vigor, eh.  not vim and, er, rigor...
<andrewski> Beineri: hmm, so yzis is just another 'frontend' for vim?
<andrewski> Beineri: albeit a better one?
<Beineri> andrewski: no frontend, new editor I believe
<jude> how do I unmount a cf card?
<shogouki> it provides kparts iirc
<Rumo> andrewski - someone else reported the bug at kaffeine.sourceforge.net already
<andrewski> Rumo: add yourself to the CC and call it a day. :)
<andrewski> (if you want to, that is.)
<smouche> sorry, not to sound ungrateful to the wonderful developers, and I'm not a techie, but, how can a distro be declared "stable" when a major component segfaults constantly, even if for only some users?
<andrewski> smouche: it's hard to uncover all bugs for all users.
<andrewski> smouche: perhaps the problem is a unique combination of configuration options, the theme you're using, the files you're trying to view, etc.
<smouche> It didn't need to be uncovered, the bug was reported, andrewski! and if it couldn't be solved, then how is it a "stable" version?
<andrewski> smouche: i'm not commenting on the stability of (k)ubuntu.... ;)
<smouche> if the file browser is vulnerable to all that, andrewski, it doesn't speak well of the file manager...
<andrewski> smouche: well, you conclude from that what you will. :P
<andrewski> smouche: and i don't know about that bug, could you post a link?
<smouche> I'm just pissed cause all this konqueror angst reminds me too much of windows
<andrewski> Riddell: ping?  which package has the kubuntu cursors?
<smouche> just a sec, andrewski
<jude> konqueror is sorting files before dirs - can I reverse that? (I use text view)
<andrewski> smouche: understood.  sorry you're having trouble; konq (when working) is quite nice.
<smouche> andrewski:  http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2005-March/000145.html
* apokryphos is happy to have never had his Konqueror his crash without making it do so
<andrewski> smouche: vid card/driver?
<smouche> There are workarounds and possible leads in that thread, but I wish it would just work out of the box!  ok, I'm done whining now.
<Rumo> anyone out there who uses lirc?
<smouche> andrewski, nvidia, default driver -- I don't think it's my hardware, someone with a completely different configuration had exactly the same issues
<andrewski> smouche: did you have the problems mentioned about previews?
<andrewski> smouche: ok, i've just had lots of problems with apps crashing with the nvidia drivers.
<smouche> yep
<andrewski> smouche: what about https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8009#c8 ?
<smouche> ok, thanks for sympathizing, andrewski -- I'll try a new driver, hope for the best ...
<andrewski> smouche: well, try other things first.
<andrewski> smouche: i just turned off RenderAccel and i'm good.
<smouche> is that in xorg.conf, andrewski?
<andrewski> smouche: yeah, but you should know if you have it enabled.  it's part of the compositing support.
<smouche> hmm, that page doesn't want to load, andrewski...
<andrewski> smouche: it's just the 8th comment of that bug you gave me.
<martx> hi there how can i get the ATI 3d drivers?
<smouche> thanks andrewski!
<andrewski> smouche: check it out, it's possibly a way to hone in on the problem.
<smouche> andrewski:  will do.
<Rumo> andrewski - you're not talking about kaffeine right now, are you? I installed the new nvidia drivers yesterday...
<andrewski> Rumo: well, that could be it.  you and/or i could try restarting X with the nv driver....
<andrewski> Rumo: not a bad idea. :)
<Rumo> hmm, ok Ill do it
<Rumo> see you in a few minutes
<andrewski> Rumo: ok.
<andrewski> apokryphos: but if bob2 wants us to talk in here, we may as well.
<apokryphos> If it's not kubuntu-specific, then it doesn't really need to be in here, but it could be. Either is fine.
<crimsun> andrewski: find the name of a cursor file, then dpkg -S it
<andrewski> crimsun: ah, good point.
<\sh> guys...is there a metapackage for kde development in the hoary repos?
<andrewski> crimsun: you're everywhere! :P
<\sh> i need to install all kde-headers etc.
<smouche> andrewski, I don't have any entries in xorg.conf for "RenderAccel" ...
<Beineri> \sh: kde-devel
<hayden> how do i get a graphical grub menu?
<andrewski> smouche: ok.  that's not it then. :P
<Rumo> andrewski - still same problems with kaffeine
<andrewski> Rumo: ok, that's not it then. :P
<\sh> Beineri: for kde 3.4 and kubuntu?
<andrewski> crimsun: still getting used to package management in ubuntu; i found it much easier in gentoo.
<crimsun> it's definitely different.
<andrewski> crimsun: yeah, apt-cache, dpkg, and apt-get.  all that stuff was combined into gentoo's emerge.
<andrewski> *most* of that stuff, to be fair.
<Beineri> \sh: sure
<crimsun> the deity guys prefer separating things
<andrewski> crimsun: deity ~ debian?
<crimsun> while it's nice to have a single entry point for package management, I tend to agree that separating them out is preferable
<andrewski> \sh: kde or kde-base
<crimsun> andrewski: deity is the dpkg list, also includes apt
<andrewski> crimsun: i suppose, it just makes the learning curve look a little different.
<andrewski> crimsun: ah.
<andrewski> where are kde cursors installed?
<crimsun> if I had kubuntu-desktop installed, it would be easier ;)
<\sh> Beineri: have it...if i install kdevelop3 i will get at least the things i need :)
<apokryphos> andrewski: you're overexaggerating the issue. If you put the wrong package it's not the end of the world, they'll change it. 
<andrewski> apokryphos: ok, i'll stop. :)
<Bicchi> i am trying to delete a group of folders that are part of root, but i can not login as root. how can i do so
<_ReDRuM_> kpdf wont view pdfs i make with ghostscript but acroread (which is broken in the repo) will :/
<_ReDRuM_> any non-acrobat alternative available?
<apokryphos> Bicchi: you can use sudo in terminal
<_ReDRuM_> kpdf.... what else?
<Bicchi> apokryphos: but i get the directory not empty message
<apokryphos> Bicchi: so use the appropriate option with rm; i.e. -r (in this case)
<apokryphos> be careful with it though ;-). It'll remove all the contents of that folder
<Bicchi> apokryphos: yes, it work
<jude> is there a way to make konqueror in file mode to show dirs before files?
<apokryphos> :)
<uniq> _redrum_: kghostview
<Bicchi> apokryphos: thanks
<_ReDRuM_> thanks
<_ReDRuM_> i think kpdf maybe doesnt like embedded fonts?
<apokryphos> jude: View > Sort > Folders first
<jude> apokryphos: terrific thanks
<coreymon77> hello
<coreymon77> does anyone remember me
<apokryphos> should we? :P
<coreymon77> does anyone remeber me from last night
<coreymon77> i was the one talking with redrum about the kde problem
<jude> apokryphos: that option isn't there when konq is in text view
<apokryphos> jude: text view? Do you mean tree view?
<coreymon77> is redrum here?
<\sh> hmm...whats missing are the xorg development files...whats the name of the package?
<jude> apokryphos: nope View > View Mode > Text View
<apokryphos> jude: eek, that is ugly :P. It's not supported because it sorts things differently there. You can group all folders together, but I doubt youc an have folders first
<jude> apokryphos: it's been my default mode since kde 3 and always had dirs first until kubuntu
<apokryphos> \sh: libx11-dev
<\sh> apokryphos: after searching x-window-system-dev ;)
<apokryphos> the one I mentioned there is the x headers...
<apokryphos> jude: odd. Trying to think how it would be done...
<\sh> apokryphos: oh ok :)
<apokryphos> Ah, the one mentioned there was the metapackage; it likely pulls in the one I mentioned anyhow.
<_P_> apokryphos: no upgrade for  some  days  or  is  it  my  problem ?
<apokryphos> jude: this is odd. It puts folders all together at the bottom, but seems to refuse to put 'em at the top
<tim_h_> Hello All
<tim_h_> I plan to switch 50+ Desktop PC from Debian testing to (k)ubuntu. Usually I deploy Debian with a refernce install copy it over using knoppix to the PCs HD. Will this work with kubuntu as well or are there any traps (Hardwaredetection)? The PCs have different Hardware.
<jude> apokryphos: indeed - it's been bugging the hell out of me :)
<apokryphos> _P_: nope. There was a small freeze period for hoary, and it's no longer "in developement" now, remember :P
<uniq> jude: would be great if you post it on bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<_P_> thanks 
* jude heads for bugzilla
<_P_> so  we ll wait  for new  name  and new  devel repository
<uniq> :)
<abbas> how can  setup java for ppc
<Blissex> abbas: thats a good question... I doubt that Sun does PPC Java stuff. But I would guess that IBM has PPC Java VMs.
<Blissex> abbas: and I think that BEA also has PPC Java VMs.
<apokryphos> jude: have you tried 3.4 on anything other than Kubuntu? Was the problem there?
<jude> this is my first 3.4
<_ReDRuM_> is it possible to create sparse files on reiser?
<membreya> hmmm what would people recommend...koffice or oo.o?
<Blissex> tim_h_: have a look at Debian's FAI package, it probably works with Ubuntu too.
<_ReDRuM_> membreya: oo personally...
<apokryphos> jude: It might be worth asking in #kde whether others have that problem, so you know whether to post on bugzilla.ubuntu.com or bugs.kde.org
<membreya> _ReDRuM_: AFAIK possible but not advisable
<_ReDRuM_> membreya: how? the dd trick just made me a 4 gig file
<membreya> dd trick ? :)
<tim_h_> Blissex: Thanks. But FAI is for different reasons not an option for me.
<_ReDRuM_> dd if=/dev/zero of=sparsefile bs=1M count=1 seek=1024
<uniq> membreya: for real office work with windows cooperation i'd recommend oo.o.
<_ReDRuM_> cept with 4gig not 1mb
<_ReDRuM_> thats apparantly supposed to make a sparse file
<coreymon77> redrum: hi again@
<coreymon77> !
<_ReDRuM_> seen it in several places saying it makes sparse files...
<_ReDRuM_> coreymon77: where did you go last night? :)
<coreymon77> where did you go?
<membreya> ok uniq just that OO.o 2 doesn't work on amd64
<coreymon77> they told me you went to sleep
<_ReDRuM_> you left then i went and watched deadwood
<_ReDRuM_> i did after watching deadwood
<_ReDRuM_> :)
<coreymon77> you told me to join #flood
<coreymon77> so i did
<_ReDRuM_> but not to leave here?
<_ReDRuM_> ...
<_ReDRuM_> anyway
<coreymon77> and then you left
<_ReDRuM_> did you get whatever was the problem fixed?
<coreymon77> redrum: i was in konsole you idot
<_ReDRuM_> your the idiot
<coreymon77> i could only be in one channel at a time
<_ReDRuM_> thats bs
<_ReDRuM_> you can be in multiple channels at once
<coreymon77> whatever
* _ReDRuM_ shrugs
<coreymon77> what ive decided to do
* _ReDRuM_ goes back to work
<coreymon77> is get the ubuntu iso
<coreymon77> make sure that works
<coreymon77> and then install kubuntu via apt in ubuntu
<lao_v> hi guys..how can i join kubuntupeople?
<coreymon77> whenever i connected to one channel
<coreymon77> i disconnected from the other
<apokryphos> lao_v:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HelpingKubuntu
<_ReDRuM_> oh wait
<_ReDRuM_> the sparse file trick is working :)
<_ReDRuM_> n/m
<lao_v> yes..but how do i add my name there?
<apokryphos> lao_v: oh, if you're helping out already, then you can just edit the wiki page
<abbas> kubuntu recognise my usb camera and teh icone is on the deskop but i can't mount it
<apokryphos> lao_v:  need to sign in with your account
<coreymon77> redrum: so will that work?
<_ReDRuM_> i dont know, must be my idiocy
<lao_v> thanks apokryphos
<abbas> kubuntu recognise my usb camera and teh icone is on the deskop but i can't mount it
<andrewski> how do i turn off the menu shadows?
<tim_h_> any idee why gwenview doesnt use my default language (German)?
<jude> andrewski:  kcontrol > style
<andrewski> jude: thanks!
<smouche> hey, andrewski, as that bug report thread indicated, the culprit (one of them anyway) does indeed seem to be the navigation panel...
<jude> andrewski: it's under effects
<smouche> losing that pane does seem to help a lot...
<andrewski> jude: yeah, i found it.  i expected it to be searchable. :P
<andrewski> smouche: hey, great.
<smouche> took me  a while to figure out how to get konqueror to open the way I want (or rather, the way I'll settle for) by default..
<andrewski> smouche: yeah, i'm still getting there too.  where did you read about it?
<smouche> andrewski, now I just hope that that change clears up the random konqi segfaults too...
<smouche> andrewski, you mean setting default views for konqueror?
<andrewski> smouche: yeah.  i'd want one for web browsing and one for filemanagement.
<smouche> in the main toolbar, "Settings"
<glass-eye> man, kubuntu rocks
<smouche> if you set up the view the way you like, including I think url, then save the view profile, it'll open that way by default
<andrewski> smouche: ok, but how do i make menu launchers for each?
<smouche> you know, andrewski, I think there's already a panel applet for that
<andrewski> smouche: i deleted them. :P
<smouche> yeah, dude, there's a "konqueror profiles" applet button for the panel
<smouche> deleted?
<andrewski> smouche: oh, no, i see that.
<hunger> Damn! This KDE stuff is so damn fragil!
<andrewski> smouche: what i want is menu launchers.  konq-browser and konq-filer or something.
* hunger curses KDE for crashing all the time.
<_ReDRuM_> hunger: heh
<smouche> it's a "special button"  -- andrewski, this button does that!
<andrewski> smouche: i got it, and it's a workaround, but how do i add *menu* launchers?
<_P_> uff  i don't like  this  kubuntu 
<Tm_T> haha
<_P_> everithing  works  
<smouche> oh, I see...
<_P_> no problem  to  resolve 
<apokryphos> :)
<andrewski> _P_: heh
* andrewski thought that when he switched from gentoo.
<_P_> i am here  tryng  to  broke  something  just  to  stauy  here solving 
<Tm_T> _P_: here's one: how I add fluxbox into my KDM session list?
<andrewski> smouche: and why can't i delete profiles?
* apokryphos is getting bored with Hoary stable. Eagerly awaiting unstable/crashing bleeding-edge
<Tm_T> =)
<hunger> apokryphos: So do I... maybe all those crashes will start to disappear then.
<Tm_T> hunger: haha
<hunger> Or maybe they will once I get myself a better laptop.
<_P_> i just need  kmobiletools
<_P_> :D
<andrewski> hunger: did you file bugreports or investigate?
<smouche> heh, trying midnight commander -- getting "window size is too small for nano"  well, that never stopped it before!  gosh, nano is cute. nano-nano
<andrewski> smouche: you're loopy.
<hunger> andrewski: I can not register with the bugtracker, so I did not.
<gdh> or run memtest86 overnight as that's the knee-jerk developer reaction to crashing :)
<lao_v> do i need special previlege to create my wiki page?
<gdh> i.e. blame the hardware =)
<andrewski> hunger: you could still search.
<andrewski> hunger: and why couldn't you register?
<hunger> gdh: My laptop will burn down the house if I ran memtest all night long.
<hunger> andrewski: Because I have not yet managed to set up postfix to work properly in kubuntu, so it keeps loosing my mail.
<gdh> hunger: sounds like a quality piece of kit :) Maybe Kubuntu is just too much for it to deal with? ;)
<andrewski> hunger: you don't have mail via the internet?
<hunger> gdh: My boss found an opportunity to save a few bucks:-(
<gdh> hunger: Ah yeh I hear that :( 
<hunger> andrewski: Of course the mail comes through the internet!
<smouche> hmm, guess I don't know the true purpose of midnight commander... must investigate... can I get each pane to show a different folder or page...?
<smouche> sorry, talking to myself, nano-nano-nano
<hunger> gdh: I ordered myself a thinkpad... that one should be more stable:-)
<andrewski> hunger: so why can't you just load up an internet mailer and register?
<gdh> hunger: Yum :)
<hunger> andrewski: Because I have no account with an internet mailer:-(
<hunger> gdh: If only ibm was able to deliver... :-(
<andrewski> hunger: well, that's what i meant.  so where does your mail go?  just sit in an unaccessible server until you download it?
<hunger> andrewski: And I would like to grab my mails from my normal account...
* smouche turns off link view in midnight commander profile, and, as so often with konqueror, wonders why there's no default keybinding for that...
<hunger> andrewski: It still sits on my server, but postfix keeps loosing it once fetchmail collects it.
<andrewski> hunger: well, why don't you set up a client that works? :P
<_ReDRuM_> smouche: whats link view? something to do with symlinks?
<hunger> andrewski: Fetchmail works fine... postfix messes it up:-(
<_ReDRuM_> hunger: install qmail :P
<gdh> hunger: Wietse would bite your head off if he heard you saying 'Postfix is losing my mail'
<hunger> andrewski: I used to use exim, but ubuntu-something depends on postfix.
<repete> Just started up the Kubuntu Live CD... very nice :-)
* _ReDRuM_ looks
<andrewski> hunger: you could use kmail/evolution.
<hunger> andrewski: Yes, or I could just fix postfix:-)
<smouche> no _ReDRum_, it's just the setting for linking the two views in midnight commander -- that's "link" the verb --  "link the views"
<andrewski> hunger: either way...
<grahamoz> hey how do i put ndiswrapper to load at boot up ?
<hunger> andrewski: I don't want to rely too much on kmail since I keep switching mailers.
<Beineri> _ReDRuM_: linked views
<hunger> grahamoz: Don't do it... use proper drivers!
<andrewski> hunger: understood.  i wish that evolution and kmail could coexist. :/
<smouche> man, midnight commander is awesome (well, the konqueror profile called that, anyway-- haven't tried the original)
<hunger> andrewski: I hate evo, so I have no problem with that...
<andrewski> hunger: ok.
<grahamoz> hmm ok how do u get the  proper drivers to work
<_ReDRuM_> hunger: im not sure what the lsb package does, anacron is obviously needed but would work just as well with any mailer as postfix, the rest is waffle and you could delete it without problem
<grahamoz> its a net gear WG111
<hunger> andrewski: But since I might end up using mutt I do all my filtering in procmail, fetching with fetchmail and delivery with proper sendmail.
<smouche> I wish I could figure out a way to set konqueror to the midnight commander profile as default...
<_ReDRuM_> you could remove postfix, use equivs to make a fake postfix and install qmail :)
* _ReDRuM_ cant see what difference it would make, a MTA is a MTA
<_ReDRuM_> course you could always fix postfix :P
<hunger> andrewski: So I only need to fix one place whenever my mailsetup changes.
<hunger> _ReDRuM_: Neither do I... Dunno why the ubuntu stuff does not simply depend on a "smtpd" or something and have postfix/etc. provide that.
<hunger> grahamoz: No idea... I thought you were on a centrino.
<_ReDRuM_> hunger: it has a number of silly dependencies :/
<grahamoz> no hunger 
<grahamoz> thats why i'm using ndiswrapper 
<grahamoz> to use this device
<_ReDRuM_> hunger: i guess tho if you know what your doing it doesnt matter too much can just remove them and use equivs
<_ReDRuM_> and if you dont know what your doing it stops you breaking it :)
<hunger> grahamoz: Maybe this terrible and illegal clutch of ndiswrapper is the way you need to go:-(
<grahamoz> yeah
<hunger> grahamoz: update-rc.d does not work for you? assuming ndiswrapper has a script in /etc/init.d
* hunger grumbles about stupid free software people that manage to make the usage of their own project illegal (like the ndiswrapper people did IMHO).
<_ReDRuM_> lol
<grahamoz> well i don't know
<_ReDRuM_> dont use it then :P
<grahamoz> i just want my wireless to work
<grahamoz> and it sees my wireless adaptor
<_ReDRuM_> i guess you need it for your wifi eh
<grahamoz> yep
<hunger> _ReDRuM_: I don't... the stupidity is still annoying me.
<_ReDRuM_> hunger: i havent read the licence, but stupid licences can often be neutered with a single layer of abstraction
<_ReDRuM_> i.e write a wrapper round ndiswrapper
<hunger> _ReDRuM_: What kind of idiot uses the GPL for a software that needs proprietary code to work?
<_ReDRuM_> hunger: oh what by depending on the microsoft binaries? :)
<_ReDRuM_> (windows bins)
<_ReDRuM_> hunger: make a small bin that does nothing
<hunger> _ReDRuM_: Using the MS binaries is perfectly legal here!
<_ReDRuM_> make ndiswrapdumblegalfix project
<grahamoz> wat
<_ReDRuM_> and supply the source for your null driver
<hunger> _ReDRuM_: But using them together with ndiswrapper is not because those idiots picked the wrong license.
<_ReDRuM_> then it should be legal i think?
<_ReDRuM_> since it no longer needs the windows binaries
<_ReDRuM_> it can run with your null binary :)
<hunger> _ReDRuM_: ndiswrapper is GPL... so it forces all code it is linked with to become GPL. Since they do not own the copyright to the MS stuff they can not do that, which makes it illegal for the user to use ndiswrapper.
<hunger> _ReDRuM_: Well, for all users but Microsoft of course... But I doubt that they will need that hack.
<andrewski> is there any way to auto-refresh in konqueror while viewing files?
<_ReDRuM_> oh yeh i see what you mean should have been LGPL but there must be a way around it
<kaleval> is anybody here using kubuntu on a powerbook?
<smouche> yes andrewski, click on the gear logo
<_ReDRuM_> lgpl would have be ok i think?
<hunger> _ReDRuM_: The only way is to change the license.
<smouche> er, no sorry
<smouche> that opens a new instance
<_ReDRuM_> hunger: can they even change the licence?
<hunger> _ReDRuM_: Anything BUT THE GPL should be OK!
<andrewski> smouche: i can hit reload, but i'd rather not.
<_ReDRuM_> i didnt think you could revoke gpl
<smouche> doh!  "auto refresh" you said...
<jibrael> _ReDRuM_: the copy right owner can do whatever he/she pleases with the license
<grahamoz> how do run a file as root
<mikl> grahamoz: sudo file
<jibrael> that is a major weakness of gpl
<_ReDRuM_> hunger: get their code, mangle it with sed/perl scripts so it's unrecognisable and say you made an equivilent :P
<yoss> hi some non kde apps (firefox or streamtuner) are really ugly under kde what can i do to make it 'cleaner' ?
<_ReDRuM_> (not strictly legal but nobody could prove you didnt)
<hunger> _ReDRuM_: That is what is so fucking stupid about the whole thing! There are hundreds of OSS licenses and these idiots end up picking the one that makes it illegal!
<mikl> grahamoz: as in sudo /home/mikkel/bin/screendump.sh
<hunger> _ReDRuM_: That is illegal as well;-)
<grahamoz> did not work
<_ReDRuM_> hunger: nobody could prove you did it :)
<_ReDRuM_> obviously - you never did
<smouche> well, I finally managed to fool the system menu into opening konq in midnight commander mode by default... wonderful!
<_ReDRuM_> heh.
<andrewski> smouche: how?
<jibrael> scenario -> loser writes crappy half broken app releases it GPL, open source community likes its idea and gets together and fixes said app so it works awesome, however because of GPL flaws the original author still owns all rights on said software, he then revokes GPL license and makes it commercial, GPL exploits 101
<hunger> _ReDRuM_: Well, I don't need ndiswrapper. I just get upset by the stupidity of the whole enterprise.
<grahamoz> graham@graham:~$ sudo /home/graham/dldrinstall.run
<grahamoz> sudo: /home/graham/dldrinstall.run: command not found
<hunger> _ReDRuM_: And of course can they change the license.
<_ReDRuM_> hunger: e-mail them :P
<_ReDRuM_> rave and rant
<hunger> _ReDRuM_: I did:-(
<mikl> jibrael: well, the code that's been released under GPL is still released under GPL
<_ReDRuM_> hunger: didnt they love it?
<mikl> jibrael: he might release it under another license, but that doesn't take away your right to use the version released under GPL
<jibrael> sure mikl
<yoss> someone does know answer for this question ? :
<yoss> hi some non kde apps (firefox or streamtuner) are really ugly under kde what can i do to make it 'cleaner' ?
<hunger> _ReDRuM_: They say they do not care about what is legal for the users... the code is GPL and it is not their problem if users violate the license.
<jibrael> but it still sucks imo
<_ReDRuM_> hunger: rofl
<_ReDRuM_> cocks :)
<jibrael> my point is the lame idea that the original author owns all changes made to said software
<smouche> andrewski, a lot of renaming and saving in the "configure view profiles" part of Settings in the konq menu
<jibrael> and is aloud to do as he wishes with them
<mikl> yoss: get gtk2-engines-gtk-qt ;)
<jibrael> even re release them as opensource
<_ReDRuM_> mikl: that doesnt work for me for some reason
<_ReDRuM_> how do i activate it?
<andrewski> smouche: do you know if it's possible to delete some of the 'standard' view profiles?
<smouche> I basically renamed the midnight commander profile to "file management"
<yoss> mikl: thanks :-)))
<jibrael> err non opensource that is
<mikl> _ReDRuM_: there should be a menu for figdgeting around with gtk-qt in the control-panel :)
<deadcore> heit vunich belvont gpl, neis vit gojik horirt leinnin viom Haukknd, und strough.
<mikl> _ReDRuM_: if it's installed, that is :)
<smouche> nope, andrewski, I don't...
<hunger> andrewski: Find them and use rm on the files?
<smouche> I just wish there were a way to set global keybindings for those profiles...
<andrewski> hunger: well, i think they're system defaults, so they're being 'inherited'....
<_ReDRuM_> miki i did install it, it has its files on disk... but its not on control panel where i can see it?
<_ReDRuM_> GTK styles and fonts?
<deadcore> runstruff mousse bein
<hunger> andrewski: So what? sudo rm them;-)
<mikl> _ReDRuM_: yes, that's the one :)
<andrewski> hunger: meh.
<_ReDRuM_> why does gaim still look like ugly junk then :P
<grahamoz> why can't u login as root :(
<apokryphos> because it's an ugly app? ;-)
<jibrael> it may look junk
<_ReDRuM_> oh wait
<jibrael> but gaim 1.1.4 rocks
<hunger> grahamoz: sudo su -
<_ReDRuM_> i changed it to use Qt not KDE
<_ReDRuM_> and suddenly it works
<andrewski> _ReDRuM_: how do you change that?
<mikl> _ReDRuM_: try changing the settings to "Use my KDE style in GTK applications" :)
<hunger> grahamoz: Because logging in as root is a really BAD idea.
<_ReDRuM_> andrewski: in the console under appearance -> gtk
<_ReDer> err control panel
<grahamoz> this os is made for n00bs rite ?
<andrewski> _ReDer: hmm, ok.
<andrewski> grahamoz: not necessarily. :P
<mikl> grahamoz: not really
<jibrael> no grahamoz its made for ppl tired of shitty rpm crap
<_ReDRuM_> grahamoz: if you dont push it too hard its ok for noobs :)
<mikl> grahamoz: but it's well suited for newbies :)
<deadcore> fal hoit razi und schittenz 
<grahamoz> brb reboot
<_ReDRuM_> andrewski: now changing back to KDE works too... perhaps it's cause i restarted KDE since installing now
<linkin__> hio
<deadcore> righten raziech figgekn linux, Helentokke finz bit c, und im unstrunhoff c++
<mikl> gooood morning Germany ;)
<Tm_T> oh fuck
<linkin__> huihui... :D
<linkin__> ^^
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_ o/
<andrewski> is qtparted the preferred app for kde?
<deadcore> haha vindermaul constiuch trikkenfos undverich raizecroft
<apokryphos> deadcore: #ubuntu-de ?
<mikl> andrewski: well, it's good for what it does
<smouche> andrewski, thanks for the moral support regarding my konqi crashes, my work around seems to be, um, working!  wish I could help you with your launcher issues -- ;-)
<andrewski> apokryphos: that's not german. :P
<apokryphos> what is it?
<andrewski> smouche: s'all good.
<mikl> looks like flemish
<linkin__> hollndisch?
<linkin__> ^^
<andrewski> apokryphos: dutch?
* smouche is dancing madly to streamtuner and loving kubuntu again...
<_ReDRuM_> is there a switch i can throw to apt to tell it to overwrite existing files?
<jude> I have to be off - I'm too hungry to concentrate - see you all later, and thanks for the help
<trans_err> how can i get gstreamer to support ACC?
<deadcore> ducroft mauch buen Halfax, Nedderhann
<_ReDRuM_> --force-overwrite i guess
<mikl> ack, so many questions and so little time :)
* _ReDRuM_ tries it (wondered cause files it should overwrite dont belong to any package)
<Tm_T> trans_err: plugin
<trans_err> Tm_T: right, but is it in the repository?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> at least in universe
<Beineri> apokryphos: that doesn't look like German :-)
<graham> damn it i need root
<trans_err> what is it called?
<Tm_T> trans_err: don't remember, try apt-cache search ;)
<deadcore> linkin: froch menit aschn Nedderhann?
<trans_err> Tm_T: i am-- i can't find it
<apokryphos> Beineri: to my ignorant language ways it sure does :D
<linkin__> Deadcore: Neine, leider nicht
<Tm_T> trans_err: what? you enabled universe from you'r sources.list?
<trans_err> Tm_T: of course
<deadcore> nein #ubuntu-nl ? :(
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> interesting
<linkin__> Deadcore: Yes :D
<deadcore> :D
<linkin__> Deadcore: geh in den raum, da bist du unter freunden :D
<trans_err> unless its named something strange
<deadcore> ty
<apokryphos> damn, no #ubuntu-uk
<deadcore> haha
<linkin__> Deadcore: Viel spa da ;)
<linkin__> Deadcore comes from netherland
<abinadid> whats up
<Tm_T> trans_err: hmm, just install _all_ gstreamer plugins ;)
<deadcore> :)
<Tm_T> trans_err: I bet it is there ;p
<grahamoz> i must say this is better then mandrake
<grahamoz> just one problem sb live 24bit is not working :(
<grahamoz> *my
<Tm_T> check mixer ;)
<grahamoz> nothing 
<trans_err> Tm_T: still no acc support :C
<deadcore> hauk fitch, bad english :(
<deadcore> <-- me bad english
<trans_err> I'll just compile it in I guess
<linkin__> Deadcore: Kannst du deutsch sprechen?
<deadcore> badly
<deadcore> :\
<linkin__> Deadcore: sprichst du niederlndisch?
<lancellor> i start using linux like two years ago i used a few diffrent distros but to be honest with you i don't know anything about commands and stuff 
<deadcore> german connections class 1
<mikl> Wir sprichst nicht so gut deutsch - or whatever 
<deadcore> nederhann, niederlndisch dialiect
<andrewski> ich spreche ein bisschen deutsch
<Beineri> mikl: "wir sprechen..."
<mikl> Beineri: if you say so, I was never good at german ;)
<lancellor> but with kubuntu i almost do what i was doing with windows and i'm really excited about it i'm making more progress than with other distros
<linkin__> Deadcore: welche sprache sprichst du den?
<linkin__> Deadcore: Als muttersprache?
<mikl> lancellor: Preaching to the choir? ;)
<lancellor> and it is all thans to you guys just want to let you know
<deadcore> Nederhann :\
<da_bon_bon> is shipit shipping kubuntu cds in the default package ?
<deadcore> Halfax, Netherlands
<deadcore> all mi life ^^
<Beineri> da_bon_bon: no
<da_bon_bon> Beineri: atleast the packages of kde, then ?
<deadcore> linkin_: und ihr location?
<Beineri> da_bon_bon: no
<da_bon_bon> Beineri: damn! btw, how do u know ?
<Beineri> da_bon_bon: I read the FAQ :-)
<andrewski> deadcore: brauchst du hilfe?
<deadcore> eh?
<deadcore> halvich mau tandle raich
<apokryphos> Kubuntu is a "Community Project", so it doesn't really get money from dear Canonical. Only really support for archives etc. 
<andrewski> deadcore: was?  sprichst du kein deutsch?
<Beineri> deadcore: /join #ubuntu-nl
<jibrael> canonical is sweet
<da_bon_bon> Beineri: i need to login just to read the FAQ? ! :P
<deadcore> nedderhann
<deadcore> niederlndisch
<Beineri> da_bon_bon: no
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: http://kubuntu.org/faq.php
<andrewski> deadcore: #ubuntu-nl, ja?
<deadcore> ja
<deadcore> ty
<andrewski> deadcore: bitte
<da_bon_bon> oh i was trying the shipit faq, apokryphos Beineri 
<Beineri> da_bon_bon: if it doesn't mention Kubuntu, then it doesn't contain it.
<da_bon_bon> hey, mark shuttleworth can fly to the space and back, but cant pay for two bit cd's that cost Rs. 7 !
<Beineri> da_bon_bon: shipit does two CDs afaik, live and install
<Beineri> +ship
<Tm_T> =)
<da_bon_bon> ah, right, Beineri 
<Tm_T> Beineri: jep
<da_bon_bon> i wouldnt need the cds in the first place. but i havent updated from DAYS and the backlog is ~350mb and over a 2kbps nett connection , its HELL!
<apokryphos> well, more since they do PowerPC/AMD64 too
<andrewski> smouche: so which panel was it that caused konq to crash?  i want to test it.
<deadcore> smash multiperson sturff?
<apokryphos> What do people think of the new site template?
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: its great. but its meant to be same like ubuntu.com site, right ?
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: talking about the ubuntu one here (not kubuntu), right?
<grahamoz> hey why wont this work
<grahamoz> apt-get install kwin-style-baghira
<apokryphos> ubuntu.com and ubuntulinux.org are the same
<andrewski> why are the scrollbars funny-colored in konversation?
<apokryphos> grahamoz: is Universe enabled?
<grahamoz> root@graham:/home/graham/baghira-0.6e # apt-get install kwin-baghira
<grahamoz> Reading package lists... Done
<grahamoz> Building dependency tree... Done
<grahamoz> Package kwin-baghira is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<grahamoz> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<grahamoz> is only available from another source
<grahamoz> E: Package kwin-baghira has no installation candidate
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: no, i meant that if its meant to look like ubuntu.com , then it looks great and the colors are just - well -  cool!
<grahamoz> how would i know
<da_bon_bon> grahamoz: rafb.net/paste
<grahamoz> what
<da_bon_bon> grahamoz: dont paste in the channel, use the site i just gave you
<grahamoz> oh ok
<apokryphos> grahamoz: check your /etc/apt/sources.list
<apokryphos> see whether the line with "Universe" is commented out
<apokryphos> 95 nicks.. we *are* getting popular. =)
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: 96
<da_bon_bon> :)
<apokryphos> heh
<tek> hello again apokryphos
<apokryphos> hi :)
<grahamoz> yeah they are
<grahamoz> up the top
<da_bon_bon> grahamoz: then try tomorrow
<tek> kcmshell bug is resolved on the latest system i just installed, very cool.
<apokryphos> nice
<sorin> Runnig Kubuntu under vmware
<sorin> What's the defaul root password?
<robin__> sorin same as first user
<robin__> sorin btw there is no root
<apokryphos> There is no root password -- ubuntu uses sudo
<robin__> sorin only sudo
<glass-eye> i am WAY impressed with kubuntu
<apokryphos> :)
<apokryphos> grahamoz: Ah, there's a problem with the package
<sorin> sudo?
<tek> also way impressed with kubuntu, working on getting one of my PR buddies to install it. that should also get kubuntu a little press, or at least more press
<glass-eye> i started the install last night, it discovered all of my network cards, my soundcard (which no other distro has ever done) and KDE is up and running 
<glass-eye> sweet stuff
<apokryphos> grahamoz: I can give you a repository with it, though, if you want
<Tm_T> glass-eye: and when you find nice style&deco ... uuh, sweet
<sorin> Is there a command that kills x more gracefully than killX?
<eXhumed> Hi. I have a centrino laptop, and I installed Kubuntu 5.04 on it. My wireless network interface was detected as eth1, but i can't connect to my wireless network, cause "iwlist eth1 scan" shows no avaliable networks. When i boot my laptop with windows, it connects fine. It looks all normal, except when I try to change the channel of eth1, it says "Operation not supported" 
<sorin> damn, kde is pretty
<insanekane> sorin: how about pressing Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<insanekane> sorin: it is, it is !! :)
<sorin> i want to install vmware tools, and i can't do that with x started
<glass-eye> anyone know the shortcut key for "fast user switching" off the top of their head?
<insanekane> sorin: aha ..
<apokryphos> sorin: you can logout with dcop.. not sure if there's a command for killing x
<apokryphos> (with dcop)
<insanekane> sorin: in that case, what u need to do is startup in console mode
<tek> yeah, kde 3.4 is slick, im really interested to see what its gonna change into with kde4.0
<sorin> i got apt-get install ubuntu-desktop running in a kde konsole window
<insanekane> sorin: edit /etc/inittab
<insanekane> sorin: and there you can change it to console mode on the next start
<insanekane> sorin: also, you can do "init x" where x is a umber (i think 2, 3 or 4 should work)
<sorin> I'll just killX, install that thing and startX
<insanekane> sorin: hmm ... but that wont kill kdm ..
<apokryphos> sorin: you can just logout and then press Ctrl + Alt + Backspace; more graceful.
<sorin> I wonder how much server resources would be saved if all distros would supply only the minimum install with no apps and have a global AutoPackage repository from where all users of all distros can install their sofware.
<insanekane> sorin: hehe ..
<insanekane> sorin: that will start a flamewar ... be careful :)
<insanekane> sorin: maybe a better way to save server resources is to use bittorrent :)
<sorin> I know that Autopackage is like setup.exe on windows.  In theory that repository would be like download.com
<insanekane> sorin: there many problems in having a windows like install mechanism ... the first of which is security :)
<GhostFreeman> Anyone know how to setup an individual clock for GMT
<GhostFreeman> erm...nevermind I figured it out
<GhostFreeman> carry on with your business
<insanekane> GhostFreeman: we havent stopped ;)
<sorin> ubuntu-desktop installed.  no restart required:-)
<insanekane> sorin: absolutely :)
<GhostFreeman> hmm
<sorin> do you know if that gtk-kde package works with all programs or only those that are aware of it???
<GhostFreeman> it seems to be one hour ahead of GMT
<insanekane> sorin: you mean gtk-qt-engine ?
<sorin> yeaah
<GhostFreeman> is GMT 19:26
<insanekane> sorin: it works with all programs except those that make their own (bloody) L&F system (like OOo)
<sorin> downliding it from autopackage
<insanekane> sorin: is it for kde 3.4 ? (as in does it provide the kcontrol module for kde3.4 ?)
<sorin> Actually, it looks better than .MSI. 
<bobesponja> my kubuntu iso is on an external usb hd, is there a way to boot from it?
<sorin> It would be cool if someone designed Qt-Gtk
<insanekane> sorin: :)
<_ReDRuM_> sorin - i think it works with any gtk...
<insanekane> _ReDRuM_: i think he means the other way around ... using gtk themes in qt :)
<_ReDRuM_> why would you want to do that?
<_ReDRuM_> butchery
<sorin> so kde programs look native while runnig in gnome
<insanekane> hehe
<_ReDRuM_> just delete gnome
<_ReDRuM_> problem solved :)
<glass-eye> :)
<insanekane> hehe
<sorin> create a winforms driver and i'll delete it
* glass-eye is quickly becoming a [k] ubuntu fanboy
<GhostFreeman> what country in Date/Time is GMT
<insanekane> sorin: winforms ??
<sorin> Windows Forms
<insanekane> GhostFreeman: London ?
<glass-eye> GhostFreeman: greenwich
<glass-eye> greenwich mean time = gmt i believe
<gdh> London isn't a country despite what Londoners would like you to think :)
<insanekane> GhostFreeman: great britian
<GhostFreeman> I dont see Greenwich on the list
<insanekane> gdh: ;)
<insanekane> GhostFreeman: united kingdom
<lancellor> does anybody is into xbox???
<_ReDRuM_> can't find any decent window decor for kde :/
<sorin> insanekane: mono's Windows Forms
<GhostFreeman> I don't think you understand what I am trying to say here
<GhostFreeman> In the Clock - Configure menu, I can't set it as GMT
<sorin> I'd like DogmaX, GfxOasis, TriAX for KDE
<lancellor> you know playing online modchips, linux o xbox etc
<MAWSpitau> _ReDRuM_: What about knifty?!
<gdh> GhostFreeman: Timezones -> Europe -> London ?
<GhostFreeman> London's set to DST but ok
<GhostFreeman> that works
<GhostFreeman> I think that's how I have GMT set in GNOME...i'm not so sure. Who cares
<gdh> there isn't a 'force GMT/UTC' setting since it doesn't make much sense...
<kaleval> is anyone here using kubuntu on a PowerBook?
<_ReDRuM_> MAWSpitau: hmm ill see if thats one of the zillion i tried :)
<MAWSpitau> I do like it.. It is simple AND looks quite goot.
<MAWSpitau> good
<MAWSpitau> ;)
<tek> <Kaleval> have thought of downloading it and trying to isntall it on my powerbook, havent had the time yet though
<kaleval> i just want to know how well the hardware is supported
<_ReDRuM_> id rather have "complex but stunning" than simple but quite good :P
* _ReDRuM_ tries it out anyway
<_ReDRuM_> ugh
<_ReDRuM_> blue
* _ReDRuM_ hates blue :P
<MAWSpitau> lol
<MAWSpitau> I have it it orange..
<_ReDRuM_> you can recolor it?
<MAWSpitau> so you do not have to take that  colot
<_ReDRuM_> hrn
<MAWSpitau> r
<MAWSpitau> of course
<_ReDRuM_> does the deb package work or shall i build it?
<_ReDRuM_> also: http://www.deviantart.com/view/12986265/
<_ReDRuM_> his background buttons of the taskbar are transparent
<_ReDRuM_> but my taskbar seems to ignore me when i tell it to be transparent :/
<MAWSpitau> to be honest... until now I am not using kubuntu
<SpookyET|Kubuntu> In what menu is KDM located?
<phunky> I can only connect to a network when the cable is plugged in when I boot. Does anyone know why that would be? Is there a way to force it to register the  connection?
<hunger> How do I fix up my email in the ubuntu wiki?
<GhostFreeman> How do I take a screenshot in KDE
<hunger> GhostFreeman: Printscreen?
<GhostFreeman> and if that dosen't work?
<hunger> GhostFreeman: ksnapshot (in Graphics submenu)
<tek> you can also do a screenshot from inside of gimp
<hunger> tek: There is no gimp in kubuntu.
<tek> apt-get install gimp
<hunger> tek: There is no gtk and I'd like to keep it that way;-)
<tek> now you have gimp if you have uncommented your sources.list file in /etc/apt
<tek> one of the very first things i installed was gimp and openoffice2
<hunger> tek: One of the first things I removed was OO.o1 :-)
* hunger might end up reinstalling that at some point though.
<SpookyET> could anyone please tell me where rc0.d to rc6.d located?
<SpookyET> ./etc?
<hunger> SpookyET: /etc
<Tm_T> oh
<tek> openoffice2 is getting pretty slick, specially if you have setup java and can do the mysql stuff with base
<Tm_T> sodipodi <3
<hunger> tek: I don't want that pseudo-free stuff.
<SpookyET> crap
<tek> for me i have to, this is a work machine and i have to work to pay the bills for all the things in life that are not free.
<tek> like BEER! 
<hunger> tek: Sorry, I am a bit fanatic with the stuff I put on by private boxes.
<GhostFreeman> here's the popular question -- How do I set alpha transparency
<SpookyET> None of the pre-built vmhgfs modules for VMware Tools is suitabel for your running kernel.  Do you want this program to try to build them for your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)?
<hunger> tek: I am not so picky about the stuff on the office compis.
<SpookyET> Please tell me that Kubuntu comes with gcc
<GhostFreeman> uh
<tek> that is ok SpookyET, i understand
<GhostFreeman> whats the point of Linux if it dosen't have gcc
<SpookyET> no gcc
<GhostFreeman> if it dosen
<GhostFreeman> use sudo apt-get to install gcc
<SpookyET> could you tell me the command please
<apokryphos> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Zugot> is there a kde apt applet?
<Zugot> like the gnome one?
<hunger> Zugot: There is, but it sucks.
<Zugot> hunger: ah... i've been looking for a project to start up
<GhostFreeman> I use Synaptic
<hunger> Zugot: You are better of using apt directly. IMHO that is better and faster than all the frontends.
<Zugot> hunger: that isn't the point
<Zugot> i want an applet
<Zugot> kubuntu needs an applet ... ubuntu has one
<hunger> Zugot: What should that applet do?
<Zugot> the same thing the gnome one does
<hunger> Zugot: Which is?
<Zugot> reminds you if you have updates and allows you to install them
<GhostFreeman> here's an idea
<hunger> Zugot: There is none of that.
<Zugot> i can't easily run apt-get... 
<Zugot> er i can easily run it
<GhostFreeman> get the source and make your own frontend
<Zugot> but that ain't the point
<hunger> Zugot: IIRC the wiki states that one is needed.
<SpookyET> crap tha wasn't enough
<Zugot> well that'll give me a reason to start up kdevelop
<hunger> Zugot: I think nobody would stop you writing one;-)
<SpookyET> it wants /usr/src/linux/include
<SpookyET> the header files for the kernel
<hunger> SpookyET: Of course. You are building a module after all.
<crimsun> vmware is a PITA to set up
<Zugot> crimsun: yeah it is... trying running it on amd64
<crimsun> you'll need both linux-source-2.6.10 and linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<hunger> SpookyET: there should be headers for the kernels in some deb...
<SpookyET> are those files in a different dir or not available
<Zugot> vmware and vpnc are the only things keeping me on 32bit linux
<crimsun> and you'll need to hack the Makefile and make prepare
<SpookyET> what's the command to get those?
<crimsun> then try to build the vmware junk
<hunger> SpookyET: But that reminds me: I still need to install qemu;-)
<crimsun> SpookyET: sudo aptitude install linux-source-2.6.10 linux-headers-$(uname -r), of course
<hunger> crimsun: Do you really need the linux-source deb? I thought the headers were enough.
<Zugot> i use vmware everyday
<Zugot> we are getting to buy 10 copies of GSX server at the job
<Zugot> can't wait
<SpookyET> i downloaded the new 5.0.13124 build of workstation
<crimsun> hunger: you need the source because you need to change the top-level Makefile, then ,,make prepare''
<lancellor> how do i open a folder with permission to write  like "usr/bin"
<crimsun> hunger: vmware's build procedure is completely brain-dead
<hunger> crimsun: Oh, didn't know that...
<LeeJunFan> Where is vmware's phantom 64 bit support?
<crimsun> in fact, you could probably get away with not installing linux-headers-$(uname -r) for vmware, but you'd need it to build regular/sane kernel modules
<SpookyET> crimsun: damn.  I never done that stuff before.  The only make system I used is MSBuild
<lancellor> i download kai for linux but i have to put a bin file i that folder but tellme i'm not the owner
<SpookyET> do you have the modified makefile?
<NeoEcoS> hello
<crimsun> SpookyET: no, you can modify it manually
<NeoEcoS> anyone can giveme the kubuntu cd repository source
<crimsun> it wouldn't do me much good anyhow; I'm at work using a live cd
<crimsun> NeoEcoS: meaning...?
<NeoEcoS> something like deb iso:[etiqueta de tu kubuntu]  / unstable main restricted
<SpookyET> I know.  I just don't know what to modify
<NeoEcoS> i need the /etc/apt/sources.list line where say CD repository
<crimsun> NeoEcoS: I have the old one: #deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Unofficial i386 Binary-1 (20040915)] / unstable main restricted
<crimsun> NeoEcoS: you'll have to dig around for the new one
<SpookyET> what's the equivalent of startX in ubuntu
<crimsun> SpookyET: the same startx
<SpookyET> on some systems, it's startX
<SpookyET> oh crap. it started gnome
<crimsun> you shouldn't need to use startx. Instead, use ,,sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start'' or ,,sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start''
<crimsun> since you're in this channel, I venture you'll want the latter
<NeoEcoS> crimsun do U know where is kde on the Kubuntu CD, i'm on ubuntu, but like to install kde
<andrewski> so has anyone gotten compositing to work in KDE with nvidia?
<Zugot> i run ubuntu on my laptop
<crimsun> NeoEcoS: simply install kubuntu-desktop
<crimsun> NeoEcoS: if you're using Ubuntu, that is. Kubuntu already includes KDE.
<Zugot> i run ubuntu on my laptop.  is there a way to detect that i don't have a network cable plugged and and to try to bring up wlan0 on boot?
<GhostFreeman> is there a panel for monitoring network use?
<Zugot> GhostFreeman: yes there is
<SpookyET> gnome is fast, but ugly as hell
<GhostFreeman> name?
<NeoEcoS> crimsun i think you don't understand what i want, i want to install kde from kubuntu cd
<SpookyET> circa 1995
<andrewski> Zugot: dunno, but you could ask also in #ubuntu
<andrewski> SpookyET: are you talking about the default widget theme?
<GhostFreeman> NeoEcoS: Try mounting the CD and use Synaptic
<andrewski> SpookyET: because there are IMO better themes out there for GTK than for Qt.
<SpookyET> the widgets are okay
<SpookyET> but the icons
<andrewski> SpookyET: the default ones again, i'm assuming?
<SpookyET> yeah
<GhostFreeman> I like the way GNOME looks
<andrewski> SpookyET: you can change them just as you can in KDE. :P
<GhostFreeman> it tries to avoid ripping off Windows, IMO
<andrewski> GhostFreeman: yes, i appreciate that.
<SpookyET> ClearLooks widgets are okay
<crimsun> NeoEcoS: meaning you're currently running Ubuntu but would like to install KDE?
<andrewski> SpookyET: yes, perhaps the most usable-and-elegant theme i've seen. :)
<SpookyET> weird
<SpookyET> after i installed vmware tools
<SpookyET> no more 1600x1200
<GhostFreeman> Zugot: What's the name of that panel/applet to monitor network use?
<SpookyET> 1376x1032
<SpookyET> is that even legal
<NeoEcoS> crimsun, YES, GhostFreeman, there's a problem i got the iso, i have it mounted on /mnt/iso/ do you know how i can add it to repository sources ??
<SpookyET> refresh rate 48
<GhostFreeman> Uh
<GhostFreeman> give me a second
<crimsun> NeoEcoS: you just need to add a deb cdrom line similar to what I pasted above
<GhostFreeman> yeah, that
<andrewski> sweet friggin' mother.  konq has a file size view!
<SpookyET> clear looks with Krystal would look super
<andrewski> SpookyET: yes, indeed.  i think they should make a clearlooks style for KDE. :)
<NeoEcoS> crimsun it' dosen't works
<crimsun> NeoEcoS: did you update first?
<SpookyET> i was talking about the other way around
<GhostFreeman> One thing i'm already liking about KDE -- being able to edit the menus without any problems
<NeoEcoS> yes, it said i got a error on line X of sources.list
<GhostFreeman> GNOME 2.10 fails in that department
<andrewski> GhostFreeman: yes, xfce has that, but not gnome.  what the heck is that? :P
<GhostFreeman> either the GNOME devs think its real cute
<GhostFreeman> or they need more donations
<andrewski> sheesh.
<GhostFreeman> I liked being able to edit my menus with Nautilus
<SpookyET> is there a mode where you can hide gtk apps from the menus in KDE and KDE apps from te menus in gnome?
<andrewski> SpookyET: hmm, that would be nice.
<Zugot> in konq, is there a way to get to the google search bar by using a key press?
<andrewski> Zugot: you can search google in the location bar.  not exactly what you asked, but maybe you'll find you like that better.
<jerry> Zugot: I do two keypresses
<andrewski> Zugot: gg: or google:
<jerry> Zugot: CTRL+O and then tab
<jerry> does anyone use Kontact against an LDAP address book ?
<NeoEcoS> crimsun... any idea
<crimsun> NeoEcoS: paste your sources.list onto http://pastebin.com
<glass-eye> anyone recommend a USENET reader?
<SpookyET> rafb.net/paste is better imho
<andrewski> i agree with SpookyET
<NeoEcoS> http://pastebin.com/269707
<SpookyET> there was onther one even better, but can't remember it.
<glass-eye> www.pastehere.com
<andrewski> SpookyET: deadbeefbabe.org?
<SpookyET> i like the login screen
<SpookyET> is that from kde or ubuntu?
<andrewski> SpookyET: what?
<SpookyET> the login screen
<SpookyET> those two icons on the buttom-left are really cool
<andrewski> SpookyET: screen from what?
<andrewski> SpookyET: kdm login screen?
<jerry> yeah cheers to the artist
<SpookyET> kdm
<SpookyET> i suspect gdm isn't as cool
<andrewski> SpookyET: ah, yeah, that's from kde.
<SpookyET> not just that it looks good, it's functional in a fisher-price cool way
<andrewski> SpookyET: gdm's ubuntu theme isn't as cool, but gdm itself is a bit better IMO.
<SpookyET> the only thing i don't like is the return button
<andrewski> SpookyET: and the theme could be cool in GDM. :P
<glass-eye> kdm is about 1000X better than what it used t obe
<andrewski> SpookyET: yeah, me either.
<glass-eye> can anyone recommend a good USENET reader for KDE?
<NeoEcoS> crimsun now i do it
<andrewski> glass-eye: just search synaptic for "news reader"
<SpookyET> i can recommend the best one for windows
<SpookyET> GrabIt
<andrewski> glass-eye: akregator is one, but i don't use one.
<glass-eye> yeah, grabit rocks
<NeoEcoS> apt-cdrom
<glass-eye> andrewski: isn't that for RSS feeds?
<crimsun> NeoEcoS: excellent
<andrewski> glass-eye: dunno. :)
<NeoEcoS> yep, thanks
<andrewski> glass-eye: search for usenet then.
<glass-eye> :D
<andrewski> the thing i'd like to see in a DM is the ability to switch users on-the-fly like (gasp) windows xp's fast user switching.
<glass-eye> andrewski: kdm has it in 3.4 i believe
<_buz> kdesu
<tek> akregator is for rss and its pretty nice
<andrewski> glass-eye: really?!  how?
<glass-eye> i just know that in the Kmenu it shows "Switch Session"
<SpookyET> is there a keyboard in kde like the one in windows accessories? my num button is fried, and linux does not enable num by default
<glass-eye> errr..."Switch User"
<andrewski> glass-eye: true.  i actually mean the functionality where the screensaver automatically 'detaches' from your session and allows you to relogin or another user to login.
<andrewski> glass-eye: though what you point out is close. :)
<hunger> andrewski: The screensaver has a "launch new session" button.
<glass-eye> andrewski: ahh, gotcha
<andrewski> hunger: ooh, nice.
* andrewski remembers why he used to like KDE.
<SpookyET> KDE can't start anymore
<andrewski> and SpookyET forgets... ;P
<SpookyET> no write access to /home/sori/.ICEauthority
<hunger> andrewski: And in K->Switch user is the same functionality as is in the KDM.
<SpookyET> wft?
<andrewski> * andrewski remembers why he used to like KDE.
<andrewski> <SpookyET> KDE can't start anymore
<andrewski> <andrewski> and SpookyET forgets... ;P
<SpookyET> i forget about what
<SpookyET> i installed gnome
<andrewski> SpookyET: why you like KDE... n/m, it was a joke.
<andrewski> sheesh.
<andrewski> ;)
<SpookyET> now KDE won't start
<insanekane> SpookyET: what do u mean KDE wont start ? do you mean that GNOME starts by default ?
<SpookyET> no, i mean it won't start
<SpookyET> it gives me errors that it acccess foo and bar
<SpookyET> gnome won't start either
<insanekane> umm
<SpookyET> console works
<SpookyET> or not
<Zugot> what kernels are you using?
<SpookyET> it's because of vmware
<SpookyET> vmware is spiting errors
<tek> i still haven't installed vmware since i installed kubuntu, need to though.
<SpookyET> maybe you can help me to do it
<SpookyET> i got 5.0.13124
<tek> i am flipping back and forth between systems right now, i have a system im setting up for a customer. not sure which version i have, its not that old though and ran fine under debian-sarge
<tek> what happens when you run the vmwareconfig thing
<Zugot> how do i revert to a previous version of the nvidia driver?
<gdh> SpookyET: all you should need is the linux-headers package to match your kernel, plus basic gcc / libc6-dev
<gdh> that's all I've needed with VMWare 3.x and 4.x
<SpookyET> i installed vmware
<tek> you might need the full source, for some reason i recall having to do that last time but i also built my own kernel
<tek> which might be why i remember it. 
<tek> what are the error messages
* Cloney boots Kubuntu in Virtual PC. Woop, works.
<tek> i do recall i broke it by setting up my kernel without loadable modules last time but that was a simple fix. 
<GhostFreeman> is tea time really a useful application
<gdh> GhostFreeman: Certainly if you're obsessive about tea :)
<GhostFreeman> lol\
<GhostFreeman> wish I had some earl grey right now
<andrewski> GhostFreeman: all i have is peppermint; i could go for some echinacea.
<GhostFreeman> Zugot, you there. I still can't figure out that network applet
<tek> <--prefers eXsspresso  make mine a 32 ouncer
<Zugot> GhostFreeman: i'm trying to find it
<GhostFreeman> ok
<bobesponja> does kubuntu comes with qemu?
<gdh> bobesponja: Yes, I just installed it :)
<bobesponja> gdh: it's on the install cd?
<gdh> bobesponja: No it's in universe...
<hunger> Damn, no new stuff for days in (k)ubuntu!
<gdh> bobesponja: 3MB of download - tiny :)
* hunger wants to upgrade!
<bobesponja> gdh:  is there a way to install ubuntu from a floppy or from my /dev/hda1/kubuntu.iso? my cd drive is dead :(
<gdh> bobesponja: Haven't a clue...
<gdh> bobesponja: It'll certainly be possible, but I don't know how.
<_phil> hey
<bobesponja> gdh: some guy on #ubuntu told me to do it with qemu, therefore my auestion
<GhostFreeman> it would be a lot of floppies
<GhostFreeman> and/or internet access
<andrewski> bobesponja: maybe a network install?
<bobesponja> andrewski: like how?
<_phil> question for anyone.... why does the kmenu not show all the menus?????
<andrewski> bobesponja: theoretically, you could mount another computer's cdrom.
<_phil> menu items I mean
<gdh> GhostFreeman: I guess an old style 'slackware rescue disk' would be able to mount partitions aleady on the drive then mount an iso via loopback..
<andrewski> _phil: which ones aren't showing?
<gdh> GhostFreeman: I don't know how you'd then launche the Ubu installer
<GhostFreeman> i guess you could fit a network install on a floppy
<hunger> Why does almost every KDE app crash when I am closing them?!
<_phil> games, etc.. they show up in kmenueditor thingie but not on the actual menu
<andrewski> _phil: dunno.
<_phil> yeah...menu editor has them all but only a handful are showing up
<_ReDRuM_> hmm konquerer just started opening all new folders into tabs within the same window
<_ReDRuM_> how can i stop that/
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: conf ;)
<andrewski> _ReDRuM_: konqueror has been bugging me too.
<_phil> missing games, toys, science and math
<_phil> but all showing up in menu editor
<_ReDRuM_> yeh where in conf tm
<_ReDRuM_> do you know?
* _ReDRuM_ doesn't think you know
<bobesponja> andrewski: maybe i could use the livecd (to ease the pain), mount a cdrom with nfs and install it from there
<andrewski> bobesponja: livecd... remotely, you mean?
<_ReDRuM_> andrewski: konquer my desktop? it's konquering me...
<andrewski> _ReDRuM_: lol, yeah.
<bobesponja> andrewski: no local, I then mount a cdrom remotly and install it from there or maybe that's not the way it works :)
<_phil> can anyone help me or have the same problem with the menu items?? should I reinstall? it was doing the same thing with the PR as well
<andrewski> bobesponja: i thought your cd drive was messed up???
<exek> hi all :)
<_ReDRuM_> i got a file - Theme.rc that's suppsed to set up a new splash screen. how do i install it?
<andrewski> _phil: and you have programs installed in those categories, yes?
* _ReDRuM_ goes for a smoke
<bobesponja> andrewski: it is messed up, every time I try to install a linux distro it fails copying all files although the other cd are working good on all my other computers, I can run koppix and ubuntu livecd though
<GhostFreeman> hey guys
<_phil> Im assuming so ... I installed games like lbreakout and I'm assuming it wsa put under games
<GhostFreeman> How can I get a different background than the Kubuntu one?
<ataxic> kcontrol
<_phil> right click on the desktop
<ataxic> or right click
<andrewski> bobesponja: oh.  then yes, i think you could do that.  especially since you'd have all of ubuntu's installation tools on the livecd.  better ask in #ubuntu or look on the wiki though.
<bobesponja> andrewski: thx
<_phil> is there a configuration file for the kmenu that I can manually edit?
<_phil> instead of menu editor?
<GhostFreeman> thanks
<andrewski> _phil: i'm sure there is, but i don't know where. ;P
<andrewski> GhostFreeman: control center -> appearance -> background
<GhostFreeman> ty
<fishi> i have one question : is this distro is easy to use ? im at all newbie i use linux only for 8months 
<Beineri> _phil: there is no single file controlling the whole menu
<GhostFreeman> Fishi: I've only been using Linux for two months
<andrewski> fishi: yes, you should be good.  which other distros have you used?
<fishi> i use suse and mandrake 
<Beineri> _phil: http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Standards_2fmenu_2dspec
<GhostFreeman> (K)ubuntu is the most accessible distro i'm aware off 
<fishi> and i wanted to use sth new , better
<fishi> i was wondering because its basicly maked on debian and i heard that debian isnt so easy to use so im asking
<fishi> sorry for bad english
<andrewski> fishi: yes, ubuntu would probably be for you.  it's easier than debian but takes advantage of its package management (much better than RPMs).
* _ReDRuM_ sighs
<_ReDRuM_> now firefox isnt opening
<andrewski> fishi: and which DE have you used?
<_ReDRuM_> it all worked so well... now its falling apart
<fishi> DE ?
<andrewski> fishi: desktop environment... KDE/Gnome/Xfce...
<fishi> kde and gnome
<andrewski> fishi: then pick your poison (that's an idiom) and install away! :D
<fishi> :D
<fishi> im downloading it now :] 
<andrewski> fishi: which one?
<fishi> kubuntu
<andrewski> fishi: (k)ubuntu?
<fishi> yes
<andrewski> fishi: nice, have fun.
<kkathman> hey all :)
<fishi> thx for info andrewski  :]  
<fishi> bye
<Pyre>  Hasta luego, amigo. 
<andrewski> fishi: good luck!
<huhmz_> Hi im trying to change locale in KDE to swedish but only english is available, what package should i install?
<huhmz_> language-pack-sv is installed and i have swedish locales generated
<insanekane> huhmz_: sudo apt-cache search kde-i18n
<huhmz_> right
<huhmz_> thanks
<Zugot> i really wish kde would recognize my camera as a camera instead of removeable media
<huhmz_> oh and whats the name of the repository with even more stuff than universe? i seem to recall like an "uber universe" ?
<insanekane> hmm
<insanekane> huhmz_: multiverse
<huhmz_> thank you kind sir
<insanekane> np
<tek> <Zugot> your camera is removable media, it has a CF card of some form of memory and that is all it needs to access
<_ReDRuM_> andrewski: ctrl+alt+backspace fixed it
<andrewski> _ReDRuM_: LOL
<kkathman> hey _ReDRuM_ !
<sebas> Hi, I'm trying a custom 2.6.11, and I'm getting the following error:
<sebas>  * Starting Hardware abstraction layer:
<sebas> 22:13:24.880 [W]  hald.c:302: Your kernel does not support capabilities; some features will not be avail
<_ReDRuM_> hi
<kkathman> _ReDRuM_:  Got Samba working like a champ now :)
<sebas> Did I miss some feature or patch? 
<_ReDRuM_> cool.
<Zugot> tek: it could be smarter...  all sony cameras use the same  format... so when i plug my camera in, it detects the folder format and launches a photo app
<Zugot> i realy like the firefox search
<Zugot> i miss it when i use konq
<bobesponja> Zugot: you mean the google search? there is that in konq too las time I checked
<Cius> hi
<Zugot> bobesponja: nah... the find command <ctrl-f>
<Cius> I've recently updated to using kubuntu, but I have a question
<\sh> ok...
<bobesponja> Zugot: ah yeah, that's kool though I can live without it
<\sh> just released my first package for ubuntu/kubuntu :)
<chavo> Zugot, type ahead find is in konq also.
<\sh> qinx-1.4 is spreading the (k)ubuntu world :)
<Cius> I noticed that kubuntu eats a lot of ram, whereas ubuntu didn't.  I assume this is because of kde, is anyone else experiencing this?
<smouche> not me, Cius.  
<\sh> anybody who wants to test it qinx kwin style/decoration/color-scheme?
<insanekane> \sh: screenshot ?
<tek> <Zugot> and what are you using now to view the pics on your camera in linux?
<Cius> I must have something going thats eating up ram then.  under ubuntu, I averaged about 80 megs or so of ram idling, but under kubuntu, its more like 220 megs idle.
<kkathman> Cius: you have to understand that yes it will use memory, but its pretty efficient
<\sh> http://www.usermode.org/code/qinx.png
<luc> hallo
<Cius> kkathman, thats cool, I was just wondering if it was normal.
<luc> ik spreek dutch
<kkathman> hi luc, sophie
<insanekane> \sh: hmm ... nice ... but i wouldnt switch
<\sh> insanekane: qnx photon style 
<kkathman> Cius I wish I knew a few secrets on memory optimization, but right now Im using around 480mb of 512, but no swapping, and Im running alot of stuff :)
<\sh> insanekane: but u could test it :)
<\sh> i like it, thats the reason why I packaged it :)
<insanekane> hmm
<g4m8i7> what's the default root password for kubuntu?
<\sh> insanekane: nice for laptops
<\sh> g4m8i7: sudo
<g4m8i7> w00t, thanks
<chavo> g4m8i7, it's disabled
<g4m8i7> kubuntu virgin ;)
<\sh> sudo su -
<\sh> and u r root
<SpookyET> my xconfig went foobar
<g4m8i7> mm ok
<kkathman> Cius: you can do a Ctrl-Esc to see everything thats running ,  or from a terminal session run "top"
<SpookyET> 1376x1032 48Hz
<SpookyET> shite
<tek> \sh you are not root the first user added to the system is setup in sudo as a sudo user
<tek> the file is /etc/sudoer
<sophie_msumu> hello
<tek> to become root or do any admin type of stuff you type your password when you run sudo su
<Cius> kkathman, I used KSysGuard to see how much ram it was taking up after I tried to open OO.o writer and it took longer than I'm used to.  I was looking at my processes and noticed that xorg apparently takes up a lot of memory.
<tek> or if prompted by a box for the root password.
<\sh> tek: well...it's just like windows xp...the first user has admin or superuser privs
<kkathman> Cius: thats pretty normal, on my system it takes up about 6%
<tek> YUCK!!! dont say that
<tek> \sh it is nothing like xp.
<tek> xp never asked your for a password
<SpookyET> What's the commnad to make kubuntu scan the hardware again.  I don't know all the supported resolutions from the top of my head.
<g4m8i7> thanks much, guys:)  I like kubuntu much more than Mandrake, and I just installed it
<Cius> kkathman, the vmsize field is what indicates mem usage per process, right?
<smouche> Cius, ditto what kkathman says -- I'm amazed how much I can run with 512 Mb, and it's even pretty ;-)
<insanekane> SpookyET: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<g4m8i7> everything just works... it's amazing
<tek> unless you set it up to do so and with xp nothing prevents you from setting up 1000 users all on the same box with admin priviledges
<tek> you can not do that with linux 
<chavo> tek, you could do that if you wanted to.
<kkathman> Cius: do a 'top' in a terminal and you'll see a column that says %MEM
<tek> sure if you edited the /etc/sudoers file and set them all up in there
<Cius> kkathman, I'll try that real quick, thanks
<kkathman> Cius: I wouldnt be surprised that XORG is your top vote getter :)
<chavo> well, you'd still have to use sudo though.
<\sh> tek: well..the prof version of course
<kkathman> smouche:  Howzit goin today?
<tek> but each one would get prompted for their password each time they did something that required more permissions than that of a regular user, 
<SpookyET> insanekane: do i have to killx before that?
<chavo> you can set sudo up to not propmt for password also.
<tek> i setup winblows all the time, xp home and pro and admin around 350 boxes 
<insanekane> SpookyET: possibly
<chavo> tek, sounds like fun :)
<tek> trust me, nothing remotely similar in how its handled and personally while i do use sudo i prefer root has a real password
<Cius> kkathman, yea, around 6 or so
<kkathman> Cius: yep sounds about right
<chavo> tek, I know it's different, but I was just stating that you could do the same in Linux.
<kkathman> thats just to be expected I guess
<tek> if you use sudo and i crack your account i have root on your box with only one password
<edgar> hi everybody!!
<Cius> kkathman, this might be a newb ?? but waht is artsd?  that one yanks up about 6 or so eery now and then
<chavo> It's not smart, or easy, but it can be done.
<\sh> tek: well...I'd been asked every single time
<kkathman> Cius: artsd is a sound daemon for KDE
<smouche> hey, kkathman -- I was off fiddling with streamtuner -- how ya doin'?
<kkathman> smouche: doing good...thanks for asking :)
<tek> well you can also pipe /dev/random into /boot/vmlinuz but there is not valid reason to do it.
<chavo> During the Mandrake setup, there's an option to disable the root password.
<smouche> doing good for all the noobs, heh heh
<narg> Heh, I join in the middle of a sudo/su flamewar?
<kkathman> Cius: when you set up your sound there are several engines you can use, artsd is just one of them
<Cius> kkathman, I've got a soundcard in my comp, but I'm not using it right now.  I don't have any speakers.  Would it be okay to kill artsd?
<SpookyET> what do you use to list process
<SpookyET> i thought it was proc
<insanekane> SpookyET: ps ax
<insanekane> SpookyET: man ps
<HiveMind> is it usual for more then one instance of a process to be running on kde? (like 6 instances of getty?)
<kkathman> Cius: You can kill it I imagine
<smouche> Cius, with no speakers you've been spared the single most stressful event in a new kubuntu installation, imho --
<edgar> hi anyone have problems with skype? sounds problems or have solved?
<smouche> the dreaded "sound of breaking glass" ;-)
<kkathman> Cius: not sure why it started tho, but my system has it running also
<Cius> llathman, I'll try it and see what happens.  Thanks for the answers though.
<Cius> kkathman*
<kkathman> Cius: let me know what happens ... glad to be of help
<smouche> kde error message sound alerts took months off my life till I disabled them
<chavo> HiveMind, getty's are your virtual terminals
<kkathman> crimsun might be able to answer the artsd question tho
<SpookyET> i heard that kubuntu supports hibernate
<edgar> no i haven't got sound
<edgar> for talking
<_ReDRuM_> andrewski: my stupid konquerer problem came back
<_ReDRuM_> it hates me
<andrewski> heh, sorry.
<HiveMind> oh.. but theres other ones also
<edgar> i made the changes from the forum and nothing happens
<_ReDRuM_> any of you know how to shrink the size of the title bars for windows too? (minor niggle i cant seem to work it out with knifty)
<chavo> _ReDRuM_, it depends on the window decoration
<chavo> _ReDRuM_, Plastik for instance is stuck on Huge.
<narg> Hrm, is it fairly painless to switch x to a diffrient video card? (Planning on getting of my integrated crap soon ;p)
<insanekane> narg: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chavo> Others can be configured. I am working on a smaller version of plastik, along with a simpler version of the plastik qt style.
<kkathman> chavo: you know anything about why artsd starts up even though Im not using it anywhere?
<narg> nod, hoped dpkg could reconfigure it to a dif one.
<chavo> kkathman, did you look in the sound and multimedia prefs?
<edgar> anyone use skype?
<Beineri> _ReDRuM_: choose a smaller window title font :-)
<chavo> Yeah plastik does get smaller with a smaller font, but then you can't read the titles.
<g4m8i7> why does kuser crash when I try to enable the root account?  I'd feel better if the password were separate from my own
<chavo> It's still got like 10 pixels between the text and the border.
<kkathman> chavo:  well yes, the only thing that kind 1/2way applies is maybe disabling sound?
<edgar> i'm having problems with skype and the sound
<ataxic> edgar: does your sound work?
<kkathman> what is it in Linux that controls what gets loaded on startup?
<ataxic> can you hear kde sounds or hear a mp3 play etc
<insanekane> kkathman: init ?
<insanekane> kkathman: /etc/init.g
<insanekane> kkathman: /etc/init.d
<tek> audio working perfect on my system, been listening to di.fm for 3 days now
<edgar> yes
<sophie_msumu> "Elves and Dragons!" I says to him.  "Cabbages and potatoes are better
<sophie_msumu> for you and me."
<sophie_msumu> 		-- J. R. R. Tolkien
<chavo> kkathman, it depends. there is a script called startkde that launches KDE. it's in $KDEDIR/bin/startkde
<kkathman> insanekane: thanks :)
<edgar> yeah sure
<kaleval> is there any way to install the contents of the live cd onto a hard drive? (sort of like knoppix's install scripts?)
<edgar> but not in my skype
<insanekane> kaleval: yes
<insanekane> kaleval: but u will have to do it manually for now
<chavo> kaleval, there's a way, but it's not easy.
<insanekane> kaleval: ie, no scripts/gui/etc
<kkathman> I just wondered if artsd was in one of those files, and I could remove it or something
<insanekane> kaleval: http://www.willmer.com/kb/2005/02/installing-ubuntu-hoary-from-livecd/
<tek> only problem i have had with the k2hd script was the partitioning, it doesnt allow you to setup partitions other than the one partition
<insanekane> kkathman: no, you need artsd for KDE to work (afaik)
<kaleval> insanekane: thanks
<chavo> kkathman, you can compile kde to not use arts, but I believe kubuntu's version depends on it.
<kkathman> insanekane: well, I just went to the control center, and turned off network sound, and that apparently stopped artsd, and KDE is working fine
<kaleval> er... on second thought, i'll just download the install cd. i'm not into mucking around right now
<kaleval> thanks anyway guys
<kkathman> at least I dont see artsd anymore when I do a ctrl-esc
<insanekane> kkathman: hmm ... thanks for the info
<kkathman> yeah and its not in "top" either :)
<kkathman> hmm learn something new everyday
<zabu> firefox keeps crashing on me :(
<apokryphos> zabu: use Konqueror ;)
<sophie_msumu> apokryphos, konqueror is dope
<sophie_msumu> it looks like the pope
<sophie_msumu> ;-)
<apokryphos> erm..
<apokryphos> Konqueror looks sexy as ever here :P
<smouche> I like konqueror in "midnight commander" mode, but that's it!
<abinadid> how do i install this software "kaid-7.0.0.4-linux_x86.tar.bz2"
<tek> tar -xjvf kaid*
<insanekane> abinadid: doesnt it come with installation instructions ?
<apokryphos> it likely has an INSTALL file, or README.
<tek> that will uncompress the file
<_jrk> <--noob question here (can't find answer)  anyone know why screensavers would not run on 5.0.4?
<tek> cause the desktop looks to damn good to waste time on a screensaver??? no i don't know
<tek> sorry.
<_jrk> lol
<_jrk> x.org working fine, opengl working fine, can't get a single saver to run... clock stops and get entry in kdm.log but nothing appears on screen. it's weird
<tek> what is the entry in the log file say specifically?
<abinadid> there is two files one is the tar one supossed to go in the usr/bin
<_jrk> SetGrabKeysState - disabled
<abinadid> the other one on /etc
<_jrk> SetGrabKeysState - enabled    when i click to bring it back to life
<_jrk> that's in messages also
<family> hi
<smouche> I wish that fewer screensavers were installed; I got worn out disabling most of them, and finally just said, screw it, blank screen
<abinadid> but when i tried to copy the file did not letme 
<family> i have a question for kubuntu : the firefox font is somehow from gnome and very small ... where can I change it ?
<tek> no idea, have to look into it and i don't have the time right now ..... sorry, perhaps someone else does though?
<apokryphos> family: download the gtk2-engine-gtk-qt package
<family> apokryphos : thanks :o)
<smouche> I'm amazed at how efficient kde is with a lot of stuff running; I'm near maxed out on ram, and no apparent performance hit
<apokryphos> family: then, from kcontrol you can alter GTK fonts/style
<gdh> family: Just for completeness - the name is gtk2-engines-gtk-qt 
<gdh> (engines rather than engine)
<apokryphos> bah :P
<_jrk> smouche... a lot of that "maxxed out" is probably just filesystem caching
<gdh> apokryphos: :)
<_jrk> so nobody has ever heard of a problem running the screensavers? I was afraid of that 
<family> thank you, have a nice evening :o)
<ztonzy> apokryphos, evening :)
<apokryphos> hey
<ztonzy> been cleaning, doing laundries here most of the day *proud*
<apokryphos> ztonzy: you can alter voice control from changing shortcuts in kmix
<apokryphos> hehe. Congrats ;)
<ztonzy> voice ?
<ztonzy> thanks:)
<apokryphos> *sound control
<ztonzy> but we didnt talk about voice ?
<ztonzy> hehe
<apokryphos> you just have to Right_click and configure shortcuts
<ztonzy> I tried...but my keyboard buttons didnt react
<apokryphos> but you got the configure shortcuts dialogue up?
<ztonzy> yes
<apokryphos> Darn. You likely need drivers for your keyboard
<ztonzy> hmm, I wonder if my keyboard isn't detected properly
<ztonzy> there isn't any EX-100
<_ReDRuM_> heh
<_ReDRuM_> nobody disagreed with my emerge apt-get
<_ReDRuM_> lol
<ztonzy> but there's Logitech Cordless Desktop
<andrewski> _ReDRuM_: i would say more like apt-get portage.
<_ReDRuM_> too many trolls on freenode must have rendered them immune :P
<_ReDRuM_> andrewski: yeh i could do that if i wanted to end up with a bunch of broken gentoo ebuilds on my system that randomly misbehave on recompiles after synching :P
<andrewski> _ReDRuM_: it's just too bad apt doesn't do things as well as portage.  maintenance things.
<_ReDRuM_> andrewski: it's not portage that i have anything against (apart from it being written in python and therefore slow) it's just bugs in the ebuilds...
<andrewski> _ReDRuM_: yeah.  although it's quite fast, if you ask me.
<andrewski> _ReDRuM_: compiling is not, though. :P
<GhostFreeman> Hey, guys, how can I get default back in Firefox
<andrewski> GhostFreeman: default configuration?
<GhostFreeman> KDE crashed, and now I can't access default in GNOME
<sebas> _ReDRuM_: I'm not sure if python is the reason why portage is slow, emerge -help does a stat() on _all_ ebuild files, it might also be just bad programming.
<sebas> (Just an example)
<sebas> s/the reason/the only reason
<_ReDRuM_> andrewski: it's not, for instance using the support tools like equery or qpkg to search for a package.... wow... find /var/db/pkg -type d -name '*blah*' so much faster
<GhostFreeman> yeah, default configuration
<andrewski> _ReDRuM_: hmm, true.
<andrewski> GhostFreeman: i think you could rm the .mozilla/<something weird> dir... i *think*
<_ReDRuM_> sebas: compare eix (gentoo apt-cache written in C) to the python one (I forgot it's name) - and you will see a big difference in speed
<GhostFreeman> would I haveta reinstall all my extensions
<_ReDRuM_> for rebuilding the database - not for searches (a tiny one for searches)
<sebas> _ReDRuM_: Yeah, I know, but maybe eix is just written better (and also in another language) ... 
<andrewski> any way to make the mouse wheel scrolling not change focus?
<_ReDRuM_> sebas: yeh, another language... that's what i said was my only niggle with portage itself - such a complex program should be written in C for speed reasons
<GhostFreeman> I'll need to reinstall all my extensions -- that's the part I hate
<sebas> Sure, python is slower than C, but that's no explanation for emerge --help doing that sort of things on so much files.
<sebas> The truth might be somewhere in between there.
<_ReDRuM_> it's unbeliveable how slow searching the package database is
<_ReDRuM_> anyways - what do i care i've only got one gentoo system left and she will be retired soon :P
<sebas> Nothing compared to compiling KDE :>
* _ReDRuM_ is still seeing a slow trickle of reported bugs to gentoo bugzilla filter into his seperate gentoo bugzilla with subfolders mail dir :P
<_ReDRuM_> bugs that i reported that is
<_ReDRuM_> i used to sit down for an hour every few days fililing bug reports
<_ReDRuM_> that shouldnt be necessary :P
<sebas> OTOH, the Gentoo people are often the first who notice compiler problems (merely due to the variance of systems), so we should probably be thankful :D
<sebas> People like you, _ReDRuM_, actually :-)
<sebas> (no offence intended)
<_ReDRuM_> people like me what?
* _ReDRuM_ didn't understand enough to be offended
<andrewski> i must say, i dig kompos.
<sebas> Who are filing all the bugs that are eventually ironed out before other distros use the packages
<_ReDRuM_> oh right :)
<tek> <_ReDRuM_>  awesome thing to do, while it is a pain in the arse it is what makes linux improve at the speed it is. 
<tek> never underestimate the power of bug reports
<tek> or importance
<sebas> What I tried to say is that Gentoo probably has positive side-effects for other distros.
<_ReDRuM_> well - heh had people been able to help me out with my problems like i spent countless hours helping the other gentoo users out then perhaps i would have stayed but my systems needed to work and they would break - nobody would or could help me so it had to go
<andrewski> sebas: yes, it is perhaps the most bleeding-edge of any distro.
<_ReDRuM_> andrewski: didn't you know it's cool to bash gentoo? :P
<tek> ahh, break-my-gentoo.. almost as much fun as playing a game of control-panel
<GhostFreeman> well
* _ReDRuM_ finally has kde looking ok again
<GhostFreeman> I was able to cp my old settings to a new FF profile
<_ReDRuM_> ahh sweet.
<_jrk> anyone know what could possibly cause the screensavers to not run? using 5.0.4, ati, x.org   everything works, including h/w accel
<GhostFreeman> still, i'm not touching KDE again until some major bugfixes are done
<cartel_> gooda morning all
<GhostFreeman> I was looking at screensavers. screensavers
<andrewski> _ReDRuM_: i've had my days. ;P
<GhostFreeman> and it just froze up -- had to hard boot
<cartel_> GhostFreeman: what are you whining about?
<GhostFreeman> system crash while looking at screensavers
<cartel_> GhostFreeman: if you found a bug in kde, bugzilla.kde.org
<andrewski> _ReDRuM_: screenie? :P
<_jrk> it doesn't crash when i run a screen saver. the screen just stops updating and nothing else shows. when i click, it comes back to  life as if i stopped running a saver
<tek> my major problem with kubuntu so far has been konqueror locking up periodically. had to go back and start using firefox again. 
<GhostFreeman> ok
<cartel_> GhostFreeman: Xscreensaver?
<_ReDRuM_> woa - gimp with gtk-qt engine is sweet - now all they need to do is work the look of the kde file dialogs into gtk, and make the kde ones work more like the gnome ones, and we have one hell of an OS
<GhostFreeman> no, the screensaver cp
<cartel_> _ReDRuM_: we already have one hell of an os.
<andrewski> _ReDRuM_: oh, that's it? :P
<cartel_> GhostFreeman: the screensaver part in kcontrol made you crash?
<GhostFreeman> yeah
<cartel_> GhostFreeman: previewing OpenGL screensaver?
<GhostFreeman> its likely
<insanekane> _ReDRuM_: or maybe convert gnome/gtk file dialogs into KDE/Qt ones ... and we still have one hell of an OS :)
<cartel_> GhostFreeman: and that hosed your .kde?
<_ReDRuM_> cartel_: i'd say we have maybe 1/2 of a hell of an OS. satan isn't too worried just yet. there's still plenty of room for improvement :)
<cartel_> _ReDRuM_: satan is very worried :p
<_ReDRuM_> insanekane: heh yeh thats what i was trying to say :P
<insanekane> _ReDRuM_: make the kde ones work more like the gnome ones <- ???
<cartel_> _ReDRuM_: the balance of power has already shifted :)
<cartel_> the gnome picker is SHIT
<GhostFreeman> yeah.
<andrewski> insanekane: that sounds like a better idea to me; the GTK one is better IMO.
<cartel_> GhostFreeman: so it killed all your settings and kde wont even boot you say?
<GhostFreeman> no, kde will boot
<insanekane> andrewski: i rather like the KDE one ;)
<andrewski> cartel_: you can't preview, it's too complicated, and it's hard to browse.
<GhostFreeman> but that part freezes it up and I haveta hard boot
<_ReDRuM_> insanekane: the gnomeish ones do handy things like allowing you to type "blah" to hilight file "blahhhh" - kde really needs that
<andrewski> insanekane: oh, i misunderstood you. :P
<GhostFreeman> I can boot back into KDE and GNOM
<GhostFreeman> GNOME*
<cartel_> _ReDRuM_: thats a wishlist bug :)
<_ReDRuM_> it's my biggest gripe with kde.
<cartel_> _REDRuM_: bugs.kde.org / launchpad.ubuntu.com
<_ReDRuM_> bigger than the random sig 11's
<chavo> _ReDRuM_, you can do that in kde also, just put the focus on the file list, and then type what you're looking for.
<_ReDRuM_> chavo: it always keeps highlighting the beginning of files for be like typing "blah" higlightits "band, lamp, alpha and halo"
<cartel_> GhostFreeman: you know that Xscreensaver has the most bleeding edge / hackerish X code there is right? its pretty much a free for all, and most importantly, jwz wont do shit if it caused a crash for you UNLESS you file a bug report
<_ReDRuM_> if your one works differently... pfft. i want your one :P
<chavo> _ReDRuM_, you just have to type quickly to get the second letter and so on.
<insanekane> _ReDRuM_: yeah ur right ... KDE doesnt have that
<insanekane> chavo: really ?
<_ReDRuM_> chavo is insisting it does....
* _ReDRuM_ tries it fast
* _ReDRuM_ opens a konquie window
<chavo> _ReDRuM_, you were talking about the file selector.
<_ReDRuM_> he's right
<_ReDRuM_> if you type it fast it works
<cartel_> my biggest gripe about kde isnt really about kde, its about web pages
<chavo> but konq does it also
<cartel_> not displaying correctly in konq :)
<cartel_> thats not konqs fault, its lazy web coders :)
<chavo> cartel_, bugs.kde.org
<_ReDRuM_> it needs to be slowed down
<_ReDRuM_> thats way too fast
<_ReDRuM_> i have to put it in at fast enough to type at least 60-70wpm
<motaboy> c'mon guys. let's start coding for kde :D
<cartel_> _ReDRuM_: you mean... you need an option to be able to change its sensitivity
<_ReDRuM_> yes
<_ReDRuM_> :)
<chavo> yeah, you have to type the next letter pretty quickly, but it works when you get used to it.
<cartel_> _ReDRuM_: file a wishlist bug its pretty trivial :)
<_ReDRuM_> it is now it has the feature...
<chavo> Oh no, not another option in Control Center.
<_ReDRuM_> it was major before it had it.
* _ReDRuM_ is amazed he never once typed quick enough to activate that feature in KDE file manager
<chavo> _ReDRuM_, I'll look into it.
<chavo> Maybe not an option, but slowing it down a little bit.
<_ReDRuM_> cool :)
<_ReDRuM_> i could do it myself if i stopped being lazy it cant be harder than changing an integer :P
* _ReDRuM_ know she isn't the only user affected by this tho
<_ReDRuM_> she? he.
<insanekane> oh yeah it works :)
<cartel_> chavo: it can go in accessibility.
<Tm_T> plah, why I'm not sleeping
<_ReDRuM_> the default should be slower since chavo is the only person i've ever mentioned this to who realised KDE really does have that feature
<_ReDRuM_> and i've been moaning about it for months :)
<insanekane> ok .. 3am here .. time to sleep .. cya all
* apokryphos is really annoyed that the amarok script isn't working again in Konversation
<cartel_> _ReDRuM_: i agree its pretty useless :)
<insanekane> cya _ReDRuM_, 
<chavo> Either that or it should be documented.
<cartel_> CRAP i forgot my headphones again
<_ReDRuM_> bye kane
<_ReDRuM_> i guess whoever put it in thought "eh power user feature" without realising they themselves must be a GUI filemanager power user ++ :P
<Tm_T> hmm
<_ReDRuM_> any suggestions for further improving the prettyness of kde: http://xs404.xs.to/pics/05140/snapshot4.jpg
<_ReDRuM_> i know it's shallow but i like a sexy desktop :P
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: dropshadow
* apokryphos didn't realise the "/amarok" has been deprecated :P
<_ReDRuM_> appearence -> style -> effects dropshadow?
<_ReDRuM_> cause it's on... it just doesn't work on my system for some reason...
<_ReDRuM_> nothing in that tab does except menu translucency
<_ReDRuM_> probably for the same reason the baghira theme window titlebars dont work
<_ReDRuM_> eh im happy.
* _ReDRuM_ stops fooling with the GUI :)
<andrewski> _ReDRuM_: what's the weather desklet?
<_ReDRuM_> andrewski: liquid weather for superkarama
<andrewski> _ReDRuM_: ok.
<_ReDRuM_> superkaramba is in the repo
<_ReDRuM_> you have to download liquid weather but it doesnt need compiling
<andrewski> anyone been able to get kwin's drop shadow with nvidia cards?
<_ReDRuM_> andrewski: it's flakey with my ATI too
<Tm_T> andrewski: yes
<_ReDRuM_> andrewski: which driver you using? opensource or official?
<Tm_T> easiluy
<andrewski> _ReDRuM_: official causes it to freeze.
<_ReDRuM_> Tm_T: sure easily, you just clicked the button and it worked for you.
<andrewski> Tm_T: any freezing problems?
<Tm_T> andrewski: no
<_ReDRuM_> andrewski: i remember setting up nvidia official drivers on another system and having a headache with it but by fooling around with the nvidia specific options in xorg.conf it eventually behaved itself
<andrewski> Tm_T: what instructions did you follow?  i haven't been able to get it to work.
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: I installed drivers and configured my xorg.conf
<andrewski> _ReDRuM_: i couldn't get a good combination of those.
<Tm_T> andrewski: done it my own way
<_ReDRuM_> Tm_T: paste your settings?
<andrewski> Tm_T: could you paste your xorg.conf?  i've tried a lot of stuff.
<Tm_T> I'll do that
<_ReDRuM_> http://pastebin.ca <--- good place to paste them to
<andrewski> Tm_T: i'm assuming you're using the latest driver?
<Tm_T> andrewski: I think so
<andrewski> Tm_T: well, hoary, right?
<Tm_T> what else =)
<andrewski> Tm_T: then yes. ;P
<cartel_> hmm
<apokryphos> Who here knew about the /cmd with konversation? Prints output of a command in konvi. i.e.
<apokryphos> Linux ubuntu 2.6.10-5-k7 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:56:05 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<cartel_> guys can you try running khotkeys from konsole
<_ReDRuM_> cool :) /exec -o from bitchx :P
<_ReDRuM_> Linux delta 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:12:40 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<_ReDRuM_> sweet
<apokryphos> cool eh?
<_ReDRuM_> yeh... kinda useless but fun :P
<cartel_> tom@shockwave:~/octopus$ khotkeys
<cartel_> ERROR: Communication problem with khotkeys, it probably crashed.
<andrewski> Tm_T: just use my nick when you respond; i'll brb.
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: why 386 kernel?
<_ReDRuM_> should have the option to output it to just local also
<apokryphos> Uptime: 9 hours and  minutes
<_ReDRuM_> Tm_T: cause i heard there was problems with the 2.6.11 so i haven't bothered changing it until they fix the problems with 2.6.11
<_ReDRuM_> my system is working adequately...
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: I Mean why 2.6.10-5- _386_ 
<_ReDRuM_> Tm_T: lazyness.
<Tm_T> bah
<tek>  14:48:23 up 2 days, 6 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.08, 0.36, 0.46
<Tm_T> 00:50:09 up 40 days,  5:39, 10 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<Tm_T> =)
<_ReDRuM_> 10 users?
<Tm_T> yes
<_ReDRuM_> how many shells you need :P
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: I'm not the only user
<_ReDRuM_> on your local system?
<_ReDRuM_> what the other guys doing on your desktop?
<apokryphos> cartel_: but that isn't the place for user support
* narg is away: on
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: that's my irssi server :p
<_ReDRuM_> oh :)
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: I use it trough ssh
<Tm_T> and many others
<_ReDRuM_> running an irc server... heh haven't done that since i was 15
<Tm_T> 00:51:30 up 79 days,  4:38, 62 users,  load average: 0.08, 0.10, 0.09
<_ReDRuM_> used to have one in new zealand and some script kiddie dos'd it so badly he took out ove 90% of new zealands connectivitiy for several minutes
<Tm_T> other irssi box
<_ReDRuM_> suffice to say we became friends after that heh
<_ReDRuM_> easier than having that happen every few days
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: no, not irc server, thats different :p
<_ReDRuM_> i thought irssi was an irc client? is it a file server?
<Tm_T> just box where we run irssi
<_ReDRuM_> oh to bounce from?
<Tm_T> no
* _ReDRuM_ still confused :)
<Tm_T> no bounce
<_ReDRuM_> what purpose is it?
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: I connect to ti by ssh and use it like local :p
<_ReDRuM_> heh
<Tm_T> doesn't matter where you are, same irssi ;p
* _ReDRuM_ categorises that with bouncing even though they are not the same :)
<_ReDRuM_> like you say - doesnt matter - same irssi
<_ReDRuM_> heh
<Tm_T> yep
<Tm_T> bouncing is way different
<_ReDRuM_> Tm_T: i know the technical distinction, to me it is the same thing, ircing from a different host...
<Tm_T> haa
<Tm_T> hmm, our main server is down, so I only have 2 irssi running :/
<_ReDRuM_> addict :P
<\sh> guys...
<_ReDRuM_> http://www.torrentspy.com/default.asp#Spammer%20sentenced%20to%20nine%20years
<Tm_T> hm
<Tm_T> hang him
<_ReDRuM_> spammer gets 9 years jail :)
<\sh> the right place for kwin-styles/decoration/color-schemes and .desktop files for those is?
<\sh> ./usr/share/apps/kwin ?
<Tm_T> \sh: there's place in your home dir
<_ReDRuM_> \sh: you can put them in your own directory if its only for your use
* _ReDRuM_ usually makes a half-assed deb package with debinstall and chucks them in /usr/share/apps/kwin mind you.
<SpookyET> i wish there was apt-get uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<_ReDRuM_> debinstall? checkinstall
<_ReDRuM_> SpookyET: you can't do that?
<_ReDRuM_> why won't it let you?
<\sh> _ReDRuM_: this is for me also the only correct place...but lintian is warning me ;)
<SpookyET> ubuntu-desktop is not a known package
<Tm_T> so you don't have it
<_ReDRuM_> apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop
<_ReDRuM_> you probably already removed it
<_ReDRuM_> but what you want to do is remove those dependencies
<SpookyET> it's there
<SpookyET> i got gnome installed
<_ReDRuM_> if you have kubuntu-desktop installed you should be able to remove them all just fine since kubuntu and your gnome apps will protect the needed bits...
<SpookyET> i tried apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<_ReDRuM_> \sh: you can put them in ~/.kde/share/apps/kwin
<apokryphos> SpookyET: that won't do anything; it's a metapackage
<SpookyET> how do you remove it?
<apokryphos> SpookyET: you want to remove all gtk etc?
<SpookyET> i want to remove all ubunto-desktop
#kubuntu 2005-04-22
<apokryphos> SpookyET: and keep just kubuntu-desktop stuff?
<SpookyET> then i'll install the base gtk and figure out to fix gtk-qt for firefox
<apokryphos> should note that it'll remove firefox etc.
<apokryphos> ok
<apokryphos> Then you can use the debfoster command
<_ReDRuM_> SpookyET: ubunto-desktop is just a metapackage - that means it doesnt contain anything except a couple of documents and it *depends* on all of the things you want to remove
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell SpookyET debfoster
<Pyre> SpookyET: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24403
<_ReDRuM_> debfoster? woooo new command :)
<\sh> _ReDRuM_: no..i need it for a package
<_ReDRuM_> \sh: that is the right directory
<_ReDRuM_> SCENARIO 5)You want to remove all of kde and kubuntu and go back to ubuntu-desktop <--- that's a bit backwards :P
<SpookyET> isn't it a little late for debfoster?
<\sh> _ReDRuM_: i can't install a .desktip for a global system wide kde package in $HOME
<_ReDRuM_> debfoster also kills orphans like deborphan
<_ReDRuM_> (so the docs say) so it should still be useful to you
<_ReDRuM_> \sh: ..............
<_ReDRuM_> what you said when you came in this room \sh - that is the right directory.
<\sh> _ReDRuM_: ok...forget what I said 
<_ReDRuM_> 22:57]  <\sh> ./usr/share/apps/kwin ?
<Tm_T> wtf, I have 3 irssi running in different places :p
<\sh> _ReDRuM_: ok..if this is the right location, why linitian is warning me, that it is the wrong place?
<_ReDRuM_> i have no idea what linitian is but its lying
<\sh> i mean the test of lintian for desktop files is quite stupid
<apokryphos> sorry, was d/c -- likely missed any comments addressed to me (if any were made)
<_ReDRuM_> yeh your right that apropis guy he really is...
<_ReDRuM_> ... oh HI aprokyphos :)
<Tm_T> ah, I forgot, that xorg.conf ...
<Tm_T> just a second ->
<Cloney> Right, I've got Kubuntu up to Xorg level in Virtual PC, but the screen's knackered.
<_ReDRuM_> apokryphos: room was strangely silent :)
<apokryphos> hehe
<\sh> riddell: ping 
<andrewski> Tm_T: lol, i just came back to check.  i didn't have to scroll up. :P
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> just a moment, I put it on web
<_ReDRuM_> Cloney: none of us have experience with virtual PC :)
<_ReDRuM_> sorry
<apokryphos_> d/c *again*
<Cloney> No problem. I'm trying to hotswitch resolutions with Ctrl+Alt+- on the login screen, but it's not working.
<_ReDRuM_> Cloney: try editing xorg.conf and changing the Driver "whatever" bit where it says your display to vga
<Cloney> A good idea, but it's never offered to let me set a root password. Time I read the manual, perhaps ^^
<_ReDRuM_> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_ReDRuM_> it doesnt want to let you set the root password because it assumes if you cant work it out you shouldnt be using root :)
<_ReDRuM_> you can get around it by typing sudo passwd
<_ReDRuM_> that lets you set a root pass
<Cloney> Ah, right. I'm used to setting it at install time.
<_ReDRuM_> also - some people think root shouldn't have a password and should remain locked
<_ReDRuM_> i think they get few if any real benefits from it but i understand their reasoning :)
<Cloney> Hmm, I'm confused here - I need a root password to set the root password.
<_ReDRuM_> Cloney: sudo wants your user password not root password
<Tm_T> andrewski: http://xob.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/temp/xorg.conf.temp
<andrewski> Tm_T: thanks...
<Tm_T> andrewski: not yet fully configured but works fine in my box
<andrewski> Tm_T: well, i'll compare modules/options with mine.
<Tm_T> do that
<andrewski> Tm_T: FWIW, how old is your card?
<_ReDRuM_> fx 5700
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> quite new
<andrewski> Tm_T: i wonder if that's the problem.
<Tm_T> uhm?
<_ReDRuM_> andrewski: i got official drivers working on a geforce 440 MX
<andrewski> _ReDRuM_: with compositing in kwin?
<andrewski> _ReDRuM_: how old is that card?
<_ReDRuM_> several years
<_ReDRuM_> 2001 ?
<Tm_T> yes, something like that
<Tm_T> gf2 :p
<andrewski> _ReDRuM_: mine too.
<andrewski> _ReDRuM_: so there's hope. :P
<andrewski> _ReDRuM_: so you have compositing?
<_ReDRuM_> i dont know what it is so i have no idea :)
<andrewski> _ReDRuM_: hmm, because i can use kde with it disabled.
<_ReDRuM_> i couldnt even get into X at all with the card at first
<_ReDRuM_> had to mess around with it loads
<_ReDRuM_> what is compositing
<_ReDRuM_> i could find out later
<Riddell> \sh: pong
<andrewski> _ReDRuM_: real transparency and such.
<Tm_T> andrewski: "real"
<_ReDRuM_> how do you know if its on and not being done by software
<\sh> Riddell: 5 minutes ?
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: I bet you can tell when you try
<Cloney> Hmm. Looks like X just isn't happy in Virtual PC.
<andrewski> _ReDRuM_: xorg.conf, section "Extensions"
<andrewski> Tm_T: true. :P
<andrewski> Tm_T: hmm, i thought you were supposed to disable dri?
<_ReDRuM_> i dont even have it on on this system
<_ReDRuM_> so undoutably - i didnt have it on on the other one :)
<andrewski> _ReDRuM_: you should try.  maybe it'll work for you. :P
<_ReDRuM_> i will when its not busy
<_ReDRuM_> im building disk images with it
* _ReDRuM_ tries it with the ATI
<andrewski> Tm_T: maybe it's "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
<andrewski> Tm_T: i had that on, but it is known to cause bugs. :P
<ubuntu> hi
<andrewski> Tm_T: oh, no... i had it commented out.
<andrewski> brb!
<_ReDRuM_> andrewski: perhaps this might be helpful? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20769&page=1
<andrewski> _ReDRuM_: perhaps.  theoretically, i know how to enable it, but it freezes.  likely nvidia's fault. ;P
<_ReDRuM_> heh
<_ReDRuM_> anything else i should know before i restart X to see what this looks like on me ATI?
* _ReDRuM_ just followed that guide
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: pray hard and long
<_ReDRuM_> lol
<andrewski> _ReDRuM_: yeah.
<apokryphos> _ReDRuM_: composite?
<Tm_T> and pay me ;)
<apokryphos> It's just really slow; unusable.
* _ReDRuM_ gives Tm_T some spare change
<_ReDRuM_> brb :)
<andrewski> apokryphos: well, on old systems....
<g4m8i7> Where does smbpasswd write the password flies to?
<_ReDRuM_> it says both of the extensions are unknown options :/
<_ReDRuM_> any suggestions?
<gabe123> can someone tell me where icons are stored? for example, i'm looking for the icon for beep-media-player
<Tm_T> gabe123: start looking from /usr/share
<Tm_T> oh come on, use find if you can ;p
<seven_six_two> anyone know if ed2k or any donkey clc would be available in any of the ubuntu repositories?
<seven_six_two> or kubuntu?
<seven_six_two> not that i mind building it by hand. I thought i'd save time by asking before i add more repositories and search for it again
<_andrewski> Tm_T: hard freezing going on. :P
<_andrewski> Tm_T: damn latest drivers.  i don't understand why the ubuntu devs updated to them.
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> nvidia working fine :p
<neom> I have a freaking strange problem here.
<neom> Friend of mine installed redhat on his laptop.
<neom> Didn't know how to use it, reinstalled windows.
<neom> System starts, and GRUB sits and hangs.
<neom> No disk drive.
<neom> Unable to boot from a bootable CD.
<neom> Suggestions?
<tek> start over, boot into a knoppix disk (assuming you have one) and run this
<tek> dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/hda bs=512
<tek> that will get rid of the partition table and then you can reinstall windows or wahtever your wanting
<neom> I can't get it to read a bootable CD though.
<owner> hmmh, a good number of people in #kubuntu
<apokryphos> owner: even more earlier ;-)
<tek> then get a boot floppy, toms rootboot disk should do it
<loren> :) apokryphos
<neom> no floppy drive, laptop. :\
<apokryphos> hi :)
<tek> will it boot from a usb key?
<aprill2k> how do i make a Desktop link that will run as root in KDE?
<loren> anyone in here do any music recording on Kubuntu?
<Riddell> aprill2k: try adding this to it  X-KDE-SubstituteUID=true
<apokryphos> aprill2k: add kdesu to the command
<tek> <neom> can that system boot from a usbkey?
<aprill2k> ok, thanks
<infodroid> neom: isn't there a parameter you can pass to the boot loader? like noxxx?
<neom> I can't get it to boot from anything.
<neom> infodroid - I was wondering about that, I didn't know what to tell it though.
<tek> what is the bootloader on it, grub or lilo? and what is the laptop
<neom> grub
<neom> toshiba a40\
<aprill2k> loren, try audacity
<tek> well you should be able to get it to boot then, hold on i have a grub tutorial on one of my websites that will walk you through it
<infodroid> neom: one sec i can look it up for yuo
<neom> tnx
<tek> http://linuxdojo.net/index.php?option=news&task=viewarticle&sid=103
<tek> article is called get your grub on
<infodroid> neom: have you tried adding pci=noacpi to the grub line?
<tek> infodroid beat me to it... lol
<neom> I can't get to the drub config.
<infodroid> hehe
<neom> The laptop starts, and then GRUB comes up, and it hangs.
<tek> there is also a hyperthreading issue on some systems don't remember the incantation
<neom> And thats it.
<infodroid> neom: its weird that grub itself hangs
<tek> ht=off or something like that
<neom> He fucked the second stage start when he installed windows over it, I suspect.
<tek> well that article i pointed out goes over how to repair grub as long as you boot to a grub prompt it will get you up and running
<tek> as long as you didnt hose any of the linux partitions.
<neom> I can't get a grub prompt.
<tek> windows is mutually hostile to every other OS out there.
<infodroid> i haven't used the new versino of the livecd, i just installed kubuntu. in general, using grub, you press "e" and then you can edit the boot line.
<tek> then my friend you are truly ..... hosed.
<tek> you need to be able to boot from something or at least into a grub prompt
<tek> how can you not boot from a cd yet were able to install anything?
<tek> i would start by checking out your settings in the bios to make sure that is not what is preventing you from booting into the cd
<neom> I can't get to the bios either.
<DooD> hi guys
<neom> I'm tying to find a circuit diagram for it.
<DooD> I installed kubuntu and my jedit doesn't work anymore neither on gnome nor kde
<neom> So I can find the cmos batt.
<DooD> any idea how I could fix it
<tek> <neom> you need to boot from a cd, if you were able to install windows or redhat or ....ANYTHING... you had to be able to boot from a cd to do that. check your cd on another system to make sure you have a bootable cd to begin with. 
<neom> What happened is, he has some stupid toshiba password thing set on startup.
<neom> And because of it, I can't select the device to boot from.
<tek> most laptops i have opened up do not have a bios reset pin that i have seen. only desktops or servers... which in thinking about it is kind of strange
<tek> oh, LOL, i have a friend who did something as stupid as that, encrypted his HD then promptly forgot his password he incrypted it with.
<DooD> noem: press f12
<neom> DooD dosn't work.
<neom> Tried it.
<tek> top of the line crypto there.
<DooD> noem: did you try the customer support on toshiba
<DooD> noem: I'm sure there's a way to reset the password
<tek> toshiba tech support. 
<DooD> noem: if i remember right they even have a software you can access their setup from
<tek> not going to do you any good if you can not boot from a cd right?
<tek> you need to reset the bios which it sounds like he has knackered up really good and locked himself out for extra good measure
<kkathman> LeeJunFan: welcome :)
<LeeJunFan> hello.
<ithiel> hello lee
<Tm_T> Lee o/
<Tm_T> http://xob.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/capture_kapsi.png
<JaZy84> can someone help me setup my soundcard?
<ithiel> FFS
<tek> L8tr people,got to get back to the real world
<darkaudit> ahoy hoy
<Tm_T> hullo
* darkaudit is having Juk issues... error connecting to Musicbrainz server when trying to guess tag info
<LWATCDR> Hello all I have a minnor problem. My audio seems to have stopped working.
<LWATCDR> It worked fine under Gnome but under KDY nothing is comming out the speakers?
<LWATCDR> KDE that is
<theandrewski> LWATCDR: do you have arts running?  and in which apps are you trying?
<LWATCDR> Never mind I got it fixed. I went to the KDE Center and  manualy set the sound system to OSS.
<LWATCDR> I had tried XMMS and Kconversations notifies.
<LWATCDR> theandrewski:  is there a way to move between KDE and GNOME?
<theandrewski> LWATCDR: logout?
<theandrewski> LWATCDR: what do you mean specifically?
<LWATCDR> When I   log out It does not give me an option for GNOME anymore
<theandrewski> LWATCDR: in gdm?
<LWATCDR> Just default, KDE, and failsafe.
<theandrewski> oh yeah, this is #kubuntu
<theandrewski> LWATCDR: hmm, what's /usr/share/xsessions list?
<LWATCDR> actually I installed Ubuntu and then did an upgrade to Hoary then did an apt-get kbuntu-desktop
<LWATCDR> I use SuSE at work but thought I would give Ubuntu a try since I heard so much good stoff.
<verden01> HI
<LWATCDR> all that is there is kde.desktop
<theandrewski> LWATCDR: hmm, h/o
<LWATCDR> in usr/share/xsessions
<theandrewski> LWATCDR: is gnome-session installed?
<LWATCDR> I never uninstalled gnome.
<LWATCDR> But it is not in the directory.
<theandrewski> LWATCDR: lol, well of course then!
<theandrewski> LWATCDR: install gnome!
<LWATCDR> Okay but I had nome.
<LWATCDR> But I had nome.
<theandrewski> oh, sorry misread!
<LWATCDR> Gnomme
<theandrewski> i read "i never installed gnome." :P
<LWATCDR> It is okay I can not type type today.
<LWATCDR> New keyboard.
<theandrewski> LWATCDR: check on the status of gnome-session.  that's the package that 'owns' the gnome.desktop file.
<LWATCDR> and now would I do that?
<theandrewski> LWATCDR: which would you prefer: synaptic/kynaptic or the CLI?
<LWATCDR> cli
<LWATCDR> I am used to the command line
<theandrewski> LWATCDR: ok.  'apt-get install gnome-session'.
<theandrewski> LWATCDR: install it if it's not already.
<Tm_T> andrewski: thank you, now I know how I can add manually sessions into KDM session list =)
<andrewski> Tm_T: well, that's also true. :P
<Tm_T> andrewski: 'cause I compiled fluxbox and now I can add it easily, just look hows kde is there :p
<Tm_T> andrewski: I almost done it that way but I thought it's not that way =)
<andrewski> Tm_T: yup. ;)  i did that a while back with xfce 4.2 before it was in the reps.
<Tm_T> el stupido
<LWATCDR> Thanks it is there now
* darkaudit keeps getting 'error connecting to musicbrainz server' when trying to get tag info with Juk
<Tm_T> darkaudit: you sure it's configured correctly?
<darkaudit> Tm_T: I'm not sure. I haven't found anything in .xsession-errors that would suggest something was wrong
<SpookyET> hi
<SpookyET> I modified xorg.conf to include 1600x1200; why doesn't kde's desktop config not show it in the dropdown?
<Tm_T> SpookyET: oh, your display don't support such
<Tm_T> look from errorlogs
<SpookyET> my display supports it
<SpookyET> i'm typing this from 1600x1200 75Hz from windows
<Tm_T> X thinks it doesn't
<SpookyET> How do I tell it that it does?
<Tm_T> look from errorlogs
<Tm_T> there you find the answer
<SpookyET> where is it saved?
<Tm_T> hmm, don't remember... try find xsessionlog etc
<Tm_T> somewhere in /var I think
<SpookyET> xorg.0.log
<SpookyET> I wish there was a repository of xorg.conf files:-)
<SpookyET> I have a KDS Visual Sensation 19sn
<mEESY> lo folks. was wondering if anyone could help me out with a wee problem i've got here. Just installed kubuntu on a different computer to this one, and am no getting any sound. when i try to play a cd through kscd, it says 'error getting freedb entry' . i also tried going into control centre > sounds+multimedia>sound system .. and the sound system is definately enabled.
<crimsun> SpookyET: kds has monitor specs on their web site
<mEESY> i just ran kInfoCenter and it seems like the soundcard has been installed. its an onboard card btw. kinfocenter says ' Installed drivers : Type 10 : ALSA emulation'
<mEESY> however lower down, it says 'synth devices : not enabled in config' and also 'midi devices : not enabled in config'.
<mEESY> does any1 know how i can resolve this sound problem?
<Tm_T> mEESY: maybe your volumes are down or muted?
<SpookyET> KDS VS-19sn
<Tm_T> kds?
<Tm_T> ah, yes
<Tm_T> mEESY: and you propably don't need hardware midi/synth, so it's irrelevant
<mEESY> lol.. i have thought of that. i turned up my volume
<mEESY> on my speakers , and through kmix
<mEESY> i think it has something to do with the error i get that says 'error getting freedb entry'
<Tm_T> mEESY: nope
<mEESY> tho i dont actually know what that means. lol
<SpookyET> max 1600x1200 76Hz
<Tm_T> mEESY: it have nothing to do with playback, it's just trying to get tracknames from internet
<mEESY> oh right, lol.. that computer is not connected to the internet
<Tm_T> ok, so irrelevant errormessage
<Tm_T> mEESY: check cables
<Tm_T> ensure that its in right jack
<Tm_T> hmm
<mEESY> k.. will do
<Tm_T> I learn to use english better with you =)
<darkaudit> any idea where I'd config the musicbrainz settings? Amarok is giving the same error.
<Tm_T> darkaudit: maybe the service is offline?
<Tm_T> darkaudit: I never use it so I don't know
<darkaudit> nope... the ppl in #musicbrainz say the service is up
<Tm_T> ok then
<Tm_T> configs are broken
<Tm_T> see amarok setup
<mEESY> well, all cables are fine, i have tested with my headphones in too, still get the same thing! no sound. have turned everything in kmix up to full too!
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> mEESY: try play some mp3 or other
<mEESY> well i just went into control center > sounds and multimedia > sound system and clicked on 'test sound' and got nothing. same when i click on test 'midi'
<mEESY> its a strange problem really, as before using kubuntu on that computer, i installed mepis, and the sound worked, but all of a sudden i got an error that said 'cpu overload, sound system shutting down'
<mEESY> then again, mepis ran VERY slowly for some reason, however this seems to run just fine
<darkaudit> hmm... libmusicbrainz2 *and* libmusicbrainz4 are installed...
<phxguy> is it possible to make konversation have a semi-transparent background?
<Tm_T> phxguy: ah, don't use konversation, buggy and bloat
<Tm_T> phxguy: use irssi ;p
<phxguy> works fine for me Tm_T 
<phxguy> at least for the moment
<smouche> phxguy, I don't think you can do that with konversation, but with x-chat you can.
<Tm_T> yuk
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> amarok <3
<Tm_T> but mplayer <3<3
<phxguy> smouche: yeah i know you can in X-chat but i have a problem getting the colors right in it
<Tm_T> it's ugly :/
<phxguy> Tm_T: if you have alink ill check it out
<Tm_T> phxguy: irssi.org
<Tm_T> I bet he won't use irssi =)
<smouche> I know, phxguy, it's tricky.   Mostly white text with a dark semi-transparency over not too fancy wallpaper helps for me...
<Tm_T> smouche: pic?
<Cius> hi
<smouche> Tm_T, stop busting our chops.  why would you want a pic of something "ugly".  irssi rocks, yes, I know, but I have other stuff to learn on my plate first...
<Cius> I have a question about running multiple WMs under kubuntu.
<phxguy> irssi is funny it all these *themes* for it but they all look the same
<smouche> Tm_T -- 'course irrssi with a sem-transparent konsole is very cool... ;-)
<Tm_T> phxguy: oh, war away from same
<Cius> I used kynaptic to get icewm-common and related dependencies, now I'm thinking I have to edit an X11 file to tell kubuntu I wanna choose between kde and icewm on startup.  Could someone tell me which file it is I have to eit?
<Tm_T> Cius: just add icewm.desktop in your /usr/share/xsessions
<Tm_T> smouche: I know, I have annoying habit, take it as a joke ;p
<Cius> Tm_T, do I have to put anything in the file or do I simply create a file called icewm.desktop?
<phxguy> wow theres a shit load of scripts for it though... might have to download it
<smouche> I do, Tm_T :P
<Tm_T> phxguy: it's already installed ;p
<phxguy> in kubuntu?
<Tm_T> phxguy: kubuntu have it in normal install, with a good reason!
<phxguy> hmm
<_jrk> i asked on here earlier but hoping someone entered who might know... anyone know of a reason why the screen savers would not work in kubuntu? mobility 9000/ati/ and h/w accel all work fine.
<smouche> yeah, but they don't tell us about it, phxguy -- they have Tm_T for that... ;p
<Tm_T> _jrk: x-files stuff, ati sucks in linux
<phxguy> lol
<Tm_T> smouche: thanks x)
<phxguy> it wasn't in my kmenu..... whats the command for it
<smouche> phxguy- just open konsole
<smouche> and type irrssi
<phxguy> ok then what
<smouche> voila
<phxguy> o kewl
<smouche> set transparency in konsole "schemas" etc
<phxguy> how do i connect and stuff
<phxguy> wheres the manual :0
<Cius> icewm.desktop is already in my /usr/shar/xsessions directory, yet when I rebooted a while ago, I got no option to load icewm rather than kde...
<Tm_T> phxguy: /server irc.whatever.com
<smouche> you could also run it in konqueror, if you set the konqueror view profile to "midnight commander" -- 
<Tm_T> phxguy: irssi.org have good manual
<blacklabel> what do i install if i wish to make java programs?
<Tm_T> Cius: uhm?
<phxguy> Tm_T: do i need a plugin to show the users list on the side or something
<Tm_T> blacklabel: java runtime environment and maybe sdk
<Cius> Tm_T, say again please?  I'm not sure what uhm is...
<Tm_T> phxguy: why you need that?
<blacklabel> ok
<phxguy> Tm_T: uh so i know who the hell is there :)
<Tm_T> phxguy: /names (or shortly /n)
<Tm_T> you don't need to konw who's just sit in here idling, do you?
<phxguy> i suppose not but it woulld be nice
<Cius> hmm, I'll try rebooting again, see if maybe I just missed something.
<Tm_T> uhm, why he reboot?
<Tm_T> ok, some tweakin' & cryin' ->
<phxguy> think ill stick with my bloated gui irc client
<smouche> rofl
<smouche> that's what happened with me; too much homework involved in irssi... 
<phxguy> i just wanna chat not have to remember a bunch of /set command and crap like that
<phxguy> good software just works
<phxguy> with minimal user intervention
<paulproteus> phxguy: I use gaim for IRC.
<paulproteus> It's very easy for this.
<phxguy> so is kopete
<paulproteus> Oh, right, I'm im #*K*ubuntu. :)
<smouche> I like xchat.  I ignore most of the confusing stuff; as long as I can easily log chats, I'm happy.
<phxguy> i use to use gaim but you can't set yourself as invisible in yahoo or msn
<smouche> but I do want to learn irssii -- damn, that's a hard name to remember exactly -- when I have some time
<phxguy> xchat for windows is good. transparency work real good
<phxguy> and   you can see what you type
<phxguy> unlike it linux partner
<phxguy> oh well im outta here
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> irssi is easy to use
<Tm_T> and most of all, I don't need to run it on my own box
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> but if I like it doesn't mean you have to like it
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> Mussi: oh, nice domain =)
<Tm_T> hostname I mean
<Mussi> Tm_T: :)
<darkaudit> aha... there are upstream bugs filed on musicbrainz... 
<andrewski> anyone with both kde and gnome installed?
<darkaudit> andrewski: got that here
<andrewski> darkaudit: you have duplicate menu entries?
<darkaudit> not at the moment... I haven't run update-menus on this system yet...
<darkaudit> hmm...
<darkaudit> just ran it, and gnome-panel gobbled up resources
<darkaudit> at 78% cpu usage and 15% memory
<Tm_T> =)
<darkaudit> up to 85% cpu usage :(
<darkaudit> andrewski: running update-menus in gnome crashes gnome-panel :(
<darkaudit> oops... it just recovered
<darkaudit> lemme go check something... brb
<Tm_T> =)
<andrewski> anyone know of a good flac/vorbis editor for kde?  i've been using easytag....
<Tm_T> andrewski: you want edit what?
<andrewski> Tm_T: flac/vorbis comments.
<Tm_T> ah
<andrewski> yeah, whoops. :P
<Tm_T> kid?
<andrewski> Tm_T: i'll look.
<Tm_T> kid3 to be precise
<andrewski> id3 doesn't sound promising...
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> I haven't tried it
<Tm_T> but it was in my Kmenu =)
<andrewski> Tm_T: ah.
<Tm_T> swedish?
<andrewski> Tm_T: huh?
<Tm_T> encKe I mean
<encKe`> lol...oh srry Tm_T , didnt see ya there
<encKe`> no encKe is a small comet 
* encKe` is  a space nut
<Tm_T> nice
<Tm_T> can I eat you?
<Tm_T> ;p
<encKe`> sure....what the hell
<andrewski> guys, there could be children here.
* andrewski gets queasy.
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> andrewski: I'm child(ish)
<encKe`> k
<andrewski> Tm_T: and you're talking like that?!  shame on you!
<Tm_T> andrewski: I shame... I've been bad, so spank me please
<andrewski> aw geez.  LOL
<Tm_T> gotcha!
<g4m8i7> how do I add the universe to my source list? I tried the instructions on the kubuntu website, but they don't work
<crimsun> UniversePackages
<g4m8i7> eh?
<Tm_T> uhm
<crimsun> wiki.ubuntu.com/UniversePackages
<g4m8i7> thanks
<Roey> crimsun: heya
<crimsun> Roey: hi
<crimsun> (again)
<Roey> crimsun: I'm havin
<Roey> er
<Roey> well I had trouble with kubuntu but since I installed kanotix at the moment, it's a moot point.
<Roey> and this debian/sid is also giving me problems
<Roey> but anwyay
<crimsun> ok.  *blinks*
* Roey cries. Grandfather died this morning.  Fine way to cap four weeks of hell with my system
<crimsun> sorry to hear. A friend's uncle passed away from leukemia yesterday as well.
<Roey> :(
<Roey> one da
<Roey> one day
<Roey> I will make a machine that keeps people from dying
<Roey> and if they do die
<Roey> then the machine will make them undie
<Roey> and then everyone's grandparents and uncles will live forever.
<_jrk> how about making a person who keeps my machine from dying?
<Roey> _jrk: crimsun and andrewski and the rest here are pretty much it
<regeya> Roey: make this eternal-life machine if it also makes people sterile.
<regeya> true story: there are too many people on this planet.
<Roey> regeya: bah
<Roey> regeya: the planet's fine
<Roey> regeya: the planet is bigger than people
<regeya> uh...yeah.
<regeya> funny thing
<Roey> regeya: the planet can brush us off in the blink of an eye
<Roey> like ants.
<regeya> precisely
<_jrk> we'll be off the planet anyway if we can just live another 100 years :)
<Roey> regeya: ya know what?  "this planet" can hold a thousand times the people alive today.
<Roey> regeya: I say, change the governments
<Roey> changethe way people live
<regeya> and Im sure we'll be able to make blight-resistant food for all those people
<Roey> change the fucking mentalities that govern where we can live and how.
<Roey> regeya: there is enough food for everyone today.
<regeya> see, I had a subtle point there
<Roey> regeya: the problem is with the governments that don't make it available to people
<Roey> regeya: wtf do you think is going on in North Korea, eh?
<regeya> go back, read again, think about the implications
<Roey> regeya: what do you think is going on in Ehtiopia? You've seen the kids that are stick-thin and have flies crawling on their eyeballs? it's bullshit.
<Roey> regeya: if they are like that, it's due to their governments.
<Roey> regeya: american farmers are *overproducing*.  The US Government has to bail them out.
<_jrk> there are also enough RAM chips for everyone in the world. when the hell is someone going to give me another gig for my server machine? da man is holding me down!
<Roey> regeya: where do you get off saying that we need more food?
<Roey> NumPy: awesome nick
<Tm_T> hm
<regeya> hey, what's this /ignore thing to?
<regeya> do even
<NumPy> Roey: thanks =)
<Tm_T> regeya: it's obvious
<Roey> regeya: you can ignore by doing /ignore $hostmask
<Tm_T> Roey: or nick
<Tm_T> damn, it's morning again?
<Roey> Tm_T: it never worked for me :(
<Tm_T> Roey: depends what client
<regeya> Tm_T: *mumble mutter grumble*
<Roey> fucking xchat fuck it
<Tm_T> regeya: if you don't wan't to see what I'm saying, just /ignore *!*@*.fi for example
<Tm_T> that ignores all finn hosts :p
<Tm_T> "those finns are only making trouble, ignore them!"
<Tm_T> ;)
<regeya> Tm_T: I see you're from .fi, so English isn't your native language.  Sorry.  Guess sarcasm flies over the heads of most non-English-speakers
<Tm_T> haha
<regeya> I should have checked that
<regeya> :-(
<Tm_T> sarcasm and selfirony, yes, that's me ;p
<regeya> the weird thing about Konversation is that they don't have an /unignore...I've not found a faster way than to pull up a dialog box
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> maybe I should try Konversation and look how it works
<blacklabel> how can i install windows fonts in kubuntu?
<pussfeller> kde settled on an IRC client yet :)
<Tm_T> pussfeller: wha?
<pussfeller> ksirc / kinversation
<regeya> konversation > ksirc imho
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> gaim is allright
<pussfeller> ah
<Tm_T> but irssi <3
<pussfeller> i can never get the windows split the way i want em
<Tm_T> or chatzilla
<regeya> blacklabel, slap 'em in a folder.  you can install them via the Control Center if you wish
<pussfeller> mirc on wine roolz
<pussfeller> !
<Tm_T> mirc sucks
<Tm_T> I hate mirc
<regeya> all preference
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> se on makuasia sanoi koira kun persettns nuoli
<regeya> though if you're a loyal gnomer you'd make it your patriotic duty to use whatever the official irc client would be...though to be fair, the average user doesn't irc (so told to me by a gnome and ubuntu dev, don't remember who tho)
<Tm_T> hm
<Tm_T> is there any gnome irc clients?
<andrewski> Tm_T: xchat roxors.
<Tm_T> nope
* andrewski is in it now.
<kkathman> Greetings Tm_T !
<Tm_T> kkathman: hullo
<andrewski> Tm_T: what do you use in kde?
<Tm_T> andrewski: irssi
<andrewski> Tm_T: so what's wrong with xchat?
<Tm_T> andrewski: hmm, I don't like it's appearance & functionality & it have to run locally
<andrewski> Tm_T: dunno, search synaptic?
<andrewski> Tm_T: i do like it's appearance and functionality.  that's why i found konversation easy to get used to.
<Tm_T> andrewski: oh, I need to search what?
<andrewski> Tm_T: apt
<Tm_T> erm, why?
<Zugot> i like konverstation
<andrewski> Tm_T: look for other clients.  i don't know of any.
<andrewski> Zugot: almost as good as xchat. :P
<Tm_T> andrewski: as I said, I use irssi
<Zugot> yeah almost
<andrewski> Tm_T: yes, but you were looking for a gnome client, no?
<Tm_T> andrewski: ah, just thinked, if there's any
<kkathman> gee its like, ok irc is irc...what more do you need than either Konvo or Xchat :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: you know irssi?
<andrewski> kkathman: an IRC daemon that connects on login and has various frontends--GTK/QT/CLI. :P
<kkathman> Unless you are an op or something
<andrewski> kkathman: but maybe it's just me... ^_^
<kkathman> yeah Ive seen the blurbs on irssi :)
<Zugot> its not like the old days
<Zugot> i used to run an efnet server
<kkathman> no I know what it is
<Zugot> about 8 years ago..
<Tm_T> =)
<SpookyET> Linux startup is very slow.  Maybe we can cheat.  Start only a part of the processes, start X, then start the rest.
<kkathman> I used mIRC on windows for a long time and tweaked the hell out of that for years being an op
<kkathman> now Im just chattin :) hehe
<kkathman> irssi is nice that it has its own skins and themes..thats kinda kewl tho
<darkaudit> andrewski: sorry I took so long... I have a Debian menu in KDE, but not in GNOME
<andrewski> darkaudit: no worries, i'll figure it out later. :P
<Tm_T> kkathman: I use it's default outfit
<kkathman> Tm_T: how is it on memory...pretty efficient??  Compared to xchat or konvo?
<Tm_T> kkathman: well, irssi is shell app so it doesn't waste memory =)
<kkathman> thats kewl I guess
<Tm_T> lovely <3
<kkathman> Ive seen the web site, but is it something that you actually apt-get from a distro or not?
<Tm_T> kkathman: this irssi is running on p200/64Mt ram =)
<darkaudit> andrewski: as you saw earlier, it took about five minutes of gnome-panel maxing out system resources before it finally gave up.
<Tm_T> kkathman: it's in normal Kubuntu install
<kkathman> ahh ok
<darkaudit> doesn't happen when I'm out of gnome
<kkathman> Tm_T: I guess they just dont put irssi on a menu anywhere :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: no because it's shell program
<glass-eye> ubuntu is cool
<kkathman> yah
<Tm_T> just say "irssi" in Konsole
<kkathman> right
<kkathman> I might finally break down and try it sometime :)
<Tm_T> but I don't run irssi locally
<kkathman> Tm_T: I did finally figure out my Samba problems :)
<Tm_T> ah, good
<kkathman> so now I have a fully functional file server
<Tm_T> kkathman: what was it?
<kkathman> Tm_T: I had forgotten to set up some parms in the smb.conf file
<kkathman> Tm_T: once I did that...it was a breeze!
<Tm_T> kkathman: your file server is separate linux box ?
<kkathman> Tm_T: yep
<Tm_T> kkathman: ok then, run irssi in there, just connect to it usin ssh ;p
<kkathman> hmmm not a bad idea :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: and launch irssi inside screen
<Tm_T> you know screen right?
<kkathman> the file server is like a very bare bones machine now..and I am sharing a net cable :)
<kkathman> yep
<kkathman> but I was amazed how easy it was finally
<kkathman> I had read somewhere that samba was going to "replace" nfs as the preferred file sharing mode
<kkathman> but I cant see that on a pure linux network
<Tm_T> kkathman: my shell/file server is "very powerful" 200MHz pentium pro with 64Mb RAM :p
<SpookyET> finally
<Tm_T> kkathman: and this irssi is running on it
<SpookyET> after hacking xorg.conf for a while, it works
<kkathman> ROFL...well I got this litte HP Pavillion with 96 mb on it...celeron
<SpookyET> ubuntu needs YaST
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> YaST? muah
<kkathman> Tm_T: I need to reconfigure it tho...cuz its a warty machine and booting in to a desktop manager...I just want it to boot to the command line...not start X
<kkathman> Tm_T: but I dont know how to tweak that yet
<SpookyET> It's just a pretty gui.  I'm sure that the package manager part of YaST  can be made to use apt-get 
<Tm_T> kkathman: hmm, there was instructions for that in debian site
<kkathman> ahh ok I'll check that out
<kkathman> I need to get a new hoary DL anyway, last one I had was a pre
<blacklabel> is there a mac os x like dock for kde / karamba ?
<kkathman> heh just started an irssi session :)
<kkathman_> Here it is from the irssi session :)
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> kkathman: you started irssi inside of screen ?
<kkathman> nope just in a terminal
<kkathman> Ive heard of screen but never run it
<Tm_T> kkathman: uhm, screen is shell app
<kkathman> yes
<Tm_T> try it
<kkathman> just never really run it
<Tm_T> just "screen irssi"
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> one sec I'll try
<kkathman> hmmm doesnt really look any different
<Tm_T> when you wan't to leave irssi, then hold ctrl down and press first a and then d 
<Tm_T> and release ctrl
<kkathman> I wonder if the newest irssi automatically starts screen?
<andrewski> anyone use mpd?
<Tm_T> kkathman: screen and irssi is whole separatew thing
<Tm_T> kkathman: do what I said
<kkathman> well irssi looks the same in terminal as it does in screen :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: it is the same, except ...
<Tm_T> try it
<kkathman> ok...so that brought me back to the term prompt :)
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> and irssi is still running inside screen
<kkathman> oh?
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> and to get back to it?
<Tm_T> you can go back in typing "screen -r"
<Tm_T> whoa
<kkathman> heh kewl "_
<Tm_T> so you can use same irssi where ever you are
<kkathman> nice :)
<Tm_T> you can shut down your workstation and irssi is still running :p
<kkathman> LOL
<Tm_T> that's why I use irssi
<Tm_T> that's why I don't run irssi in my workstation =)
<kkathman> Yeah if I can find a way to not boot into X, then my file server will be complete
<kkathman> Tm_T: Found out something interesting today about artsd
<Tm_T> tell me
<kkathman> You can go to the control center, go to the sound and multimedia and uncheck the "enable sound"
<kkathman> and artsd stops
<kkathman> which is kewl if you dont use that engine
<Tm_T> so?
<Tm_T> ah
<kkathman> or in my case, dont want sound
<kkathman> that frees a good amount of memory... artsd is little pig 
<Tm_T> =)
<kkathman> I think thats a change, because alot of people were saying that artsd was mandatory for Kubuntu...doesnt seem so now
<Tm_T> well, I have 1G ram in this workstation and half of it in my other Workstation
<kkathman> Tm_T: what is "getty"  and why would I have like 6 instances running (they take no memory it seems)
<mdz> kkathman: man getty
<kkathman> ahh ok
<Tm_T> =)
<kkathman> I also seem to have two things...ksysguard and ksysguardd running.
<Tm_T> kkathman: btw do you know why women are so complex?
<kkathman> Tm_T: well I've been married to the same woman for 27 years...I would finally like to know :)
<Tm_T> try man woman ;p
<kkathman> Tm_T: maybe there is a way to make them UNcomplex? lol
<Tm_T> just try "man woman" in your Konsole
<kkathman> no manual entry for woman hehe
<Tm_T> oldie goldie
<kkathman> love it :)
<Tm_T> really old joke =)
<Tm_T> kkathman: but try "man man" ;p
<Tm_T> whoa, there really is!
<kkathman> lol of course :)
<coreymon77> hi everyone
<Tm_T> hullo
<kkathman> hey corey :)
<coreymon77> anyone here that i know from earlier
<coreymon77> ?
<Tm_T> Bad =)
<Tm_T> coreymon77: maybe me?
<Bad> lol. I was trying for Bad Religion
<Tm_T> haha
* kkathman tries to figure out how to get more computers on his wireless network :)
<coreymon77> tmt: where you here last night
<kkathman> Im going to have to upgrade to a G
<coreymon77> when i had trouble following redrums instructions
<Tm_T> coreymon77: I think I did
<kkathman> coreymon77: thats ok I have trouble following his instructions sometimes too
<coreymon77> no
<coreymon77> it was that i was in a konsole login
<coreymon77> because my kde didnt work
<Tm_T> hm
<coreymon77> and konsoles copy/paste thing is really termpermental
<Tm_T> heh
<Seven_Six_Two> with gpm?
<Seven_Six_Two> or gdm?
<Seven_Six_Two> something like that
<coreymon77> ya
<coreymon77> gpm
<coreymon77> its REALLY termpermental
<Tm_T> gpm?
<Seven_Six_Two> i only use ctrl keys, so i've not had a prob with it
<Seven_Six_Two> Tm_T, the package for mouse use in console
<coreymon77> when you do a konsole login
<Tm_T> Seven_Six_Two: oh, ofcourse
<coreymon77> gpm allows you to use your mouse and to copy/paste things
<coreymon77> but iit barely works
<Tm_T> then don't use it
<Tm_T> =)
<Seven_Six_Two> can you use the middle(wheel) button in kde like you can in gnome?
<Tm_T> Seven_Six_Two: what you mean?
<Seven_Six_Two> yes you can
<Tm_T> aah, paste
<Seven_Six_Two> if you have a wheel mouse, push it down
<Tm_T> focourse
<Seven_Six_Two> that will copy highlited text and also paste
<GilaMnstr> has anyone had a problem with kde starting and hoary?
<Tm_T> Seven_Six_Two: it's can be anything what happens on middlebutton
<Seven_Six_Two> by the sound of the question, id say you did, GilaMnstr 
<Tm_T> Seven_Six_Two: because it's configurable
<GilaMnstr> yep :-)
<Seven_Six_Two> Tm_T, I'm sorry, what do you mean?
<Seven_Six_Two> oh i see
* kkathman figures he can take his laptop and run off the wireless and use the cable for a spare linux box :)
<Tm_T> haha
<coreymon77> gilaminstr: when starting kde, does a blue bar appear and it says starting interprocess comunication and then it just stays there?
* kkathman now attempts to find a place for yet another computer :)
<Seven_Six_Two> coreymon77, let me know if it works better for you
<GilaMnstr> no from the greeter I login then the screen goes blank then returns to the greeter
<GilaMnstr> I can failsafer 
<Tm_T> coreymon77: Is your xorg.conf ok?
<Seven_Six_Two> GilaMnstr, have you uninstalled anything, or had a crash recently?
<coreymon77> sevensixtwo: thats what i was here for yesterday
<coreymon77> but i just installed ubuntu and the atped kubuntu and now it works
<Seven_Six_Two> oh cool
<Seven_Six_Two> i installed kubuntu-desktop yesterday too
<GilaMnstr> no I fresh  installed yesterday and installed gcc and a couple other other packages... it worked fine I'm trying to figure out what I installed to make it stop working.
<coreymon77> does it do what i described
<Seven_Six_Two> can you get into failsafe and look over your logs?
<GilaMnstr> yes... which logs are interesting
<Seven_Six_Two> erm...your x log, and any others really. there could be an error before the greeter that affects your X
<coreymon77> gilamnstr: what you have to do is download a fresh ubuntu iso
<coreymon77> install that
<coreymon77> and the apt kubuntu
<coreymon77> thats what i did
<Seven_Six_Two> coreymon77, a complete reinstall? that's why linux is nice. it's usually fixable
<Tm_T> heh
<kkathman> Seven_Six_Two: Yeah...like NO registry to bloat and get messed up :)
<Seven_Six_Two> kind of the whole point in having most settings in text format
<Seven_Six_Two> kkathman, exactly
<coreymon77> sevensixtwo: thats what i did, i just downloadded ubuntu 
<coreymon77> and then  apted kubuntu
<coreymon77> a bit of a pain
<coreymon77> but it works
<Tm_T> heh
<Seven_Six_Two> me too, but it was to try it, not because i got an error
<kkathman> Seven_Six_Two: This weekend I had a client that had a system on the fritz...how easy it would have been to fix in Linux...but NNoooooooooo
<GilaMnstr> tis what I'm hoping... the only thing I have found is kdm_greet: [XXXX]  Can't open default user face
<Seven_Six_Two> lol. I won't even help my friends with windows anymore
<kkathman> You cant just off load the files then load them back...because of that god-forsaken registry
<Seven_Six_Two> GilaMnstr, word for word?
<Seven_Six_Two> erm... ver batim?
<GilaMnstr> Apr 10 13:12:58 localhost kdm_greet[7461] : Can't open default user face
<GilaMnstr> I wonder if it is a network thing... I installed and was running on a wire... then switched to lan
<GilaMnstr> er wireless
<Seven_Six_Two> GilaMnstr, i think your passwd file is damaged. do you have a backup?
<Seven_Six_Two> do you get any PAM errors?
<GilaMnstr> No since it is  a fresh install, and no for the PAM errors 
<GilaMnstr> I think the pw is messed too
<GilaMnstr> I  seem to have 2 root pw's that work
<Seven_Six_Two> GilaMnstr, so do I, but I authorized it in user config. i set second one so i can use su normally
<andrewski> anyone using kaudiocreator?
<Seven_Six_Two> GilaMnstr, sorry i couldn't help. that isn't enough for me to go on. me personally, that is. most people know more though
<Seven_Six_Two> andrewski, i have used it
<andrewski> Seven_Six_Two: can you open the handbook for it?
<GilaMnstr>  I'm fairly seasoned with other distro's but this is new to me too
<andrewski> Seven_Six_Two: it doesn't work for me....
<GilaMnstr> Thanks tho
<Seven_Six_Two> np
<Seven_Six_Two> andrewski, seems i don't have it installed right now
<andrewski> Seven_Six_Two: the program, or the doc?
<Seven_Six_Two> either
<andrewski> Seven_Six_Two: yeah, didn't notice a doc package, but i'll look closer....
<coreymon77> hello
<Seven_Six_Two> oh i'm not sure there is. I thought it came with kde docs
<coreymon77> can somebody tell me how to add backports to apt
<andrewski> Seven_Six_Two: me too...
<andrewski> "The requested help file could not be found. Check that you have installed the documentation."
<hayden> how can i make my kde panel blend with the desktop background?
<Seven_Six_Two> coreymon77, there is a section about that on www.ubuntuguide.org
<coreymon77> why dont you just tell me what to do?
<Seven_Six_Two> hayden, yes. you can make it transparent and also translucent and tinted
<Seven_Six_Two> coreymon77, because i don't know, but i know where the info is
<Seven_Six_Two> http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<coreymon77> and where can i find how to add the unstable backports?
<Seven_Six_Two> sorry...i don't know
<coreymon77> does anyone else here know how?
<crimsun> oh no
<crimsun> please don't add backports.
<Tm_T> why anyone wan't to use unstable (unless it's debian)
<coreymon77> kubuntu is bedian
<Tm_T> nonono
<Tm_T> ubuntu is based on debian
<Tm_T> just like knoppix is
<coreymon77> and
<jsgotangco> kubuntu rocks!
<Tm_T> coreymon77: do you remember when last debian stable was announced?
<coreymon77> every single linux ive tried (and believe me thats a lot) has been based off of debian
<Tm_T> =)
<regeya> hm.
<regeya> haven't tried slack, fedora, gentoo, suse, etc. then.
<Tm_T> yes, I use debian in my shell/file server
<coreymon77> ive never actually sed the real debian though
<Tm_T> coreymon77: debian itself is quite different =)
<Tm_T> especially Stable
<coreymon77> all i know is its more complicated
<Tm_T> no it's not
<Seven_Six_Two> 2.2
<Seven_Six_Two> kernel for debian 3.0 r4
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> because it must be _stable_ to be Debian Stable
<Seven_Six_Two> I found that out the hard way. try using agp on 2.2
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> Seven_Six_Two: err, you used Debian stable and needed agp?
<Seven_Six_Two> Tm_T, I didn't know what I was getting in to
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> It sucks then =)
<Seven_Six_Two> my fault for not reading the docs
<Tm_T> haha
<kkathman> What are the main differences, besides packaging, between Ubuntu and Debian. I just thought it was a debian -deviant with its own set of packages?
<Tm_T> uhm
<Seven_Six_Two> ubuntu/kubuntu focus on gnome or kde
<Seven_Six_Two> but you can easily have both
<Seven_Six_Two> same installer
<Tm_T> kkathman: sorry, my english isn't well enough to let me explain
<Tm_T> Seven_Six_Two: well, you can install KDE or Gnome or whatever as easily on Debian
<kkathman> Seven_Six_Two: well I heard from someone yesterday that it wasnt possible just to take a debian package (from a debian repos) and expect it to run properly in Ubuntu
<kkathman> Tm_T: your english is probably better than mine :)
<kkathman> and Im from Texas :)
<Seven_Six_Two> Tm_T, true, but doesn't debian default to having both?
<Tm_T> Seven_Six_Two: debian have nothing default?
<Tm_T> at least I never installed Debian without choosing every package by myself =)
<Seven_Six_Two> Tm_T, haha it takes so long. i don't remember. maybe i selected both.
<Seven_Six_Two> no none instead of one or the other.
<Tm_T> uh, uhm, what?
<Seven_Six_Two> ubuntu/kubuntu are easier to install for sure
<Tm_T> maybe
<Tm_T> maybe not
<Seven_Six_Two> well it sure didn't take me hours to do
<Seven_Six_Two> has anyone used p2p yet? I didn't see anything in apt
<Tm_T> hm, I installed debian into my shell/file server less than 1h and still got most of the packages form the net
<Seven_Six_Two> wow. i got endless streams of questions from the installer
<Seven_Six_Two> using the dvd
<kkathman> I know when I was looking for a linux distro that worked on my hardware, debian installed, but there was a glitch somewhere but I forget what it was
<kkathman> Funny, Red Hat 9 couldnt even recognize my ethernet card...its a really basic one too :)
<Seven_Six_Two> heh. never used rh
<coreymon77> sevensixtwo: do you mean amule or limewire
<Tm_T> rh sucks
<Seven_Six_Two> yes like those
<Seven_Six_Two> or ed2k
<Tm_T> commercial linux, what a laugh
<kkathman> I tried fedora core 3 and wow its heavy....it like tore up my little 96mb system
<Seven_Six_Two> my favourite so far is slack
<coreymon77> amule is ed2k
<kkathman> Seven_Six_Two: what do you think is the leanest?
<Seven_Six_Two> same network, different program
<coreymon77> sevensixtwo: apt-get install amule
<Seven_Six_Two> kkathman, from what i've used, slack.
<kkathman> thought so
<Seven_Six_Two> it's a little harder to use though
<kkathman> Seven_Six_Two: but its also the hardest to install for a novice too right?
<Seven_Six_Two> slack and debian
<kkathman> right
<Seven_Six_Two> from my exp
<Seven_Six_Two> but i'm adventurous, not learned
<Tm_T> kkathman: yes, FC3 is heavy if you allow it to install all the crap :p
<kkathman> Gentoo is supposed to be kinda difficult too
<kkathman> Ever heard of Coyote Linux or Damn Small LInux?
<Seven_Six_Two> time consuming I'd think, but not super hard
<Tm_T> DSL is old friend =)
<Seven_Six_Two> dsl yes
<kkathman> I got a disk with a book that had those on it, Debian, Gentoo, DSL and Coyote
<Tm_T> LFS \o/
<Seven_Six_Two> interesting choices
<kkathman> Yeah I thought so too
<Seven_Six_Two> i get some of mine from Linux:Format magazine
<Tm_T> heh
<whiskers> i finally got the doggone printer to work...it took several days
<Tm_T> haha
<Seven_Six_Two> lol
<kkathman> Seven_Six_Two: I got this with the Linux Bible 2005 Edition I bought recently
<Seven_Six_Two> whiskers, back it up
<blacklabel> how do i add a second panel?
<whiskers> Seven_Six_Two, well i need to get a boot disk with pcopy
<whiskers> the epson finally printed a ubuntu test page with lots of colors
<whiskers> i never though i was going to get this ubuntu to work
<whiskers> cups changed so much
<Tm_T> blacklabel: uhm, right click on panel -> add to panel -> panel ->
<Tm_T> =)
<whiskers> and foomatic-configure is broken with the new cupsys
<whiskers> this was hell
<Seven_Six_Two> you have knoppix?
<GilaMnstr> wow... it was my shell... I changed my default shell to tcsh... from bash
<blacklabel> Tm_T: is that the only way? because i want one panel to be transparent and the other one not
<blacklabel> and if when i try to change the transparency they both chagne
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> that's the only way I know
<Tm_T> IF you don't get some panel app
<blacklabel> ok thats alright
<kkathman> Installing hoary on my little HP again...I think what I'll do is put XFCE on that one, since its lighter...I'd rather go just to a command line only, tho
<Tm_T> kkathman: WMaker! <3
<kkathman> surely there is a command somewhere in the init stuff that keeps the system from going into X ?
<kkathman> Tm_T: WMaker?
<Tm_T> Windowmaker
<kkathman> a light desktop?
<kkathman> see I'd rather not even call up X at all...since this computer will be 100% print server
<kkathman> sorry FILE server
<Tm_T> well, http://www.windowmaker.org/
<Tm_T> kkathman: I check that boot thing for you, wait a second ...
<kkathman> k
<kkathman> I can always just put a blurb in the forums and someone would probably answer it...no need to bother Tm_T 
<Tm_T> kkathman: just edit your /etc/inittab
<Tm_T> that propably helps
<kkathman> ahh ok...just remove the startx thing probably right?
<Tm_T> and if there's line  "id:5:initdefault" change number to be 2 or 3
<Tm_T> I think that's it
<whiskers> hah..printed 3 separate page...one from browser..one ubuntu test page and one cups test page....that is enough...i don't want to waste this expensive ink
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> whiskers: working fine then?
<whiskers> Tm_T, yes seems so..but i have to make some adjustments to get the scanner part of it working...i did it before on gentoo and i can do it again on ubuntu if they have libusb
<whiskers> but ink is too expensive to use it
<Tm_T> yeh
<kkathman> Tm_T: Hmm interesting... my system which boots to KDE, has a default level of 2...id:2:initdefault :)
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> uhm
<Tm_T> so then just make sure it doesn't init KDM then =)
<Tm_T> or X 
<kkathman> Tm_T: I dont see it in the inittab, so I wonder if thats in init.d ?
<Tm_T> might be
<Tm_T> weird though, start shell login AND graphical login :p
<kkathman> yah
<kkathman> hmmm I dont even see where its starting GTK, KDE or even X
<Tm_T> KDM ?
<Seven_Six_Two> i think level 5
<kaplanfx> is kompsoe part of the kubuntu install?
<Seven_Six_Two> or 6
<kaplanfx> kompose rather
<Tm_T> kaplanfx: kompose? I think... no, not in mine
<kaplanfx> hmm
<kaplanfx> maybe I should suggest it on the wiki
<Tm_T> do that
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> what's that
<kaplanfx> whats what?
<kaplanfx> heh
<Tm_T> kaplanfx: why you play with you nick, I ment =)
<kaplanfx> Tm_T: oh, conversation in another channel
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> kids ;)
<kaplanfx> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuComments near the bottom, someone already suggested kompose :)
<Tm_T> haha
* kaplanfx will probably switch over to kubuntu at the october release
<Tm_T> umm?
<Tm_T> kaplanfx: you mean, you wait next kubuntu release?
<kaplanfx> Tm_T: maybe, I've been playing with the live cd mostly
<kkathman> Tm_T: ok its the menu.lst file under /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kaplanfx> im not ready to give up my debian sid system yet, but kubuntu is showing much promise
<kkathman> Tm_T: thats what you change to boot into command line...you put a 3 on the end of the splash line
<Tm_T> ahaa
<Tm_T> kkathman: so the init 5 was in there?
<kkathman> Tm_T: no
<Tm_T> err
<kkathman> I dunno the workings, but just talked to someone that just did it on his machine
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> I think it do somethinw with init anyway
<owner> what package do i need to downlaod to get WMA support
<Tm_T> owner: haaa, ou use gstreamer?
<loren> TM_T not yet does it support WMA?
<Tm_T> or perhaps mplayer?
<loren> not yet
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> loren: what "apt-cache search wma" tells ?
<Tm_T> give any hits?
<whiskers> well that is just about it for ubuntu...we have dvd burners working without error and printing and i know i can get scanning working again with gimpshop...so that is all i can think of....i am not messing with dvd reading or any of that stuff...other than dvd backups and writes
<loren> 1 moment
<Tm_T> whiskers: no no no, don't install gimpshop!
<whiskers> i already did
<loren> root@ubuntu:/home/owner # apt-get cache wma
<loren> E: Invalid operation cache
<Tm_T> arrrr
<kkathman> ugh
<kkathman> whiskers...where did you get the pkg?
<Tm_T> loren: check my line
<Seven_Six_Two> loren, i think it's  w32codecs
<whiskers> kkathman, i compiled it from source and it too was hell
<kkathman> yeah thats what I thought
<loren> Seven_Six_Two: is that a package or a project?
<kkathman> whiskers: I traced a few links to someone that claimed to have had a deb pkg..but it didnt work
<whiskers> but anyway it is all basically working except for the proprietary stuff which i don't mess with
<Tm_T> whiskers: then it's allright, Ive been warned that apt-getting gimpshop overrides some libs :/
<kkathman> Im afraid Im still doing my graphics stuff in Windows
<Seven_Six_Two> package
<whiskers> Tm_T, yes it does...but no real harm done...just don't update gimp after you compile it...it works ok
<Tm_T> heh
<Seven_Six_Two> i's not in release i don't think. maybe multiverse
<whiskers> well if i knew how to make a deb package i would make it for you...but i don't
<whiskers> so do it yourself...it is not impossible..just difficult
<Seven_Six_Two> with alien?
<kkathman> whiskers: I tried to use just gimp but it just doesnt have the functionality that Photoshop does Im afraid :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: what?
<whiskers> kkathman, no...gimpshop is not photoshop by any means since photoshop cost $700 and i can't afford to even see it
<Tm_T> kkathman: I installed gimp into my win2k when I got tired of photoshop :p
<whiskers> kkathman, but it does scan and print perfectly so that is all i care about in order to get efax-gtk working
<freex> hehehe
<kkathman> whiskers: lol...well I was lucky, I knew a friend that was getting rid of his computer and he gave me his old 7.0 Photoshop for $50
<freex> so you like GIMP than Photoshop
<Tm_T> freex: yes
<whiskers> freex, gimp is ok with me...and i cannot afford photoshop
<kkathman> Tm_T: your requirements must be quite rudimentary
<Tm_T> kkathman: er, rudi.. what?
<kkathman> whiskers: for a free prog gimp is okie dokie :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: its great =)
<kkathman> Tm_T: Gimp isnt near the program Photoshop is
<kkathman> but then its free :)
<whiskers> kkathman, yes it is more than i will ever use...i just need it for efax-gtk
<kkathman> whiskers: thats kewl :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: yes, but I don't like photoshop :/
<kkathman> whiskers: Im a web designer...so I have a very high level of requirements...its mandatory for me :)
<kkathman> Tm_T: it has a fairly long learning curve, but I ve used it alot and know it very well
<Tm_T> kkathman: so then photoshop is for you
<kkathman> Tm_T: Yep :)  I used to use Paint Shop Pro....almost as good and less than $100...a much better low cost alternative
<Tm_T> kkathman: and if you really need new photoshop, "It's all in the internet" ;)
<Tm_T> kkathman: I like PSP very much
<kkathman> Tm_T: yeah its great...has about 90% of what Photoshop has, but for 1/7th the price
<kkathman> Tm_T: New Photoshop?
<kkathman> Tm_T:  You mean Photoshop CS?
<Tm_T> kkathman: yes
<kkathman> Tm_T:  Yeah, its got alot more "photo" stuff in it, but the basic graphics creation hasnt changed much
<whiskers> now i just have to get one of those cheap linfaxmodems working and efax-gtk should be ready to go
<kkathman> Tm_T: Had I not gotten PS7 for $50 I'd still be using PSP
<whiskers> i hope debian compiled support into the kernel
<Tm_T> kkathman: almost all my friends have newest photoshop, and I don't know even one who's paid for it :p
<whiskers> or ubuntu
<Tm_T> kkathman: those criminals... thoh
<kkathman> Tm_T: hmmm  I guess you can get bootleg copies I get emails everyday offering them
<Tm_T> kkathman: =)
<Tm_T> kkathman: illegal copies
<kkathman> Tm_T: Probably off of IRC channels I'd bet :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: nope
<kkathman> Tm_T: I see the warez channels....I just figured they are the ones sending out ISOs
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> imho warez is stealing :/
<kkathman> Tm_T: it is
<kkathman> Tm_T: But then lets say 10 of you get together, throw in $70 each and get Photoshop...you get a legit copy, burn the disk 7 times
<Tm_T> :)
<kkathman> Tm_T: then you go to cracks.am and get a keygen for PS7 and get your own serial...voilla  1 legit and 6 bootlegs
<Tm_T> yeah
<Tm_T> but still criminal afaik
<Tm_T> don't like it
<kkathman> Or...you can install linux and get everything for free  basically
<whiskers> kkathman, well not me...i don't like any of that commercial software except my one copy of win98 that i paid for so it is a sunk cost
<Tm_T> kkathman: yes, that what I do =)
<kkathman> Tm_T: thats why Im disappointed I have to use Photoshop and Flash on my Win box...nothing like it in Linux
<whiskers> kkathman, and i don't want to do it again
<whiskers> kkathman, uh...yes there is but i am not going to get into that
<kkathman> whiskers: maybe you can find someone in the forums to help you make a deb pkg or ubuntu pkg
<whiskers> kkathman, i have no idea...but i still have my complete build directory and all they have to do is make install from there...the compilations have already been successfuly made
<kkathman> whiskers: yes there is what?  I know about gimp..but Havent seen anything for Flash, and I doubt it runs under wine very well :)
<whiskers> kkathman, well there is a lot of gnu dhtml out there and you can do similar things with it that you can do with flash
<Tm_T> kkathman: actually even my DOS6.22 is original, I have sertificate and all =)
<whiskers> kkathman, i lost my dos but i did get a successful boot on a flat memory model 32bit version of freedos
<whiskers> kkathman, it is exciting but only one app works..the bash shell
<kkathman> whiskers: well I imagine I wont get rid of my win box anytime soon, but I've switched all my development over to Linux..I just do the graphics in Photoshop and Swishmax
<whiskers> kkathman, well i am not into graphics....i can't even use blender or k3d
<kkathman> whiskers: haha..might as well load linux on it ;)
<whiskers> kkathman, no i like freedos32....it is exciting without all that multitasking stuff....great for embedded systems too
<kkathman> what console command would tell me how much space I have left on an disk?
<kkathman> whiskers: oh absolutely it is :)
<regeya> kkathman: df
<kkathman> regeya: thank you :)
<regeya> df -h for human-readable
<kkathman> excellent :)
<whiskers> well i am tired now ...see you later.
<Tm_T> 08:59 < whiskers> well i am tired now ...see you later.
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> It's morning here =)
<Tm_T> uh, some breakfast would be nice
<linkin__> it is <08:00> o'clock -.- 
<linkin__> my head is ... does pain... 
<Tm_T> linkin__: you are from France/Germany?
<linkin__> germany :D
<Tm_T> uh
<Tm_T> Good morning from north :)
<linkin__> hehe :D
<linkin__> thanks :D you, too :)
<Tm_T> I'm from Finland :)
<linkin__> oh, nice country :)
<Tm_T> thanks
<linkin__> i have to configurate my kubutu... -.-
<Tm_T> hah
<linkin__> this shit usb-Modem gets my to the hospital...
<Tm_T> doing it a whole week =)
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> usb-modem = shit
<linkin__> first thing is... -.- i can't see something on my screen (until i start kubuntu... x don't want to show my something :D)
<linkin__> after it... i have to press ctrl+alt+f1 to get to console... -.- i tell ya, nice pictures i get so see ;)
<Tm_T> haha
<linkin__> http://linkin.mine.nu/kubuntu/pictures/
<linkin__> ^
<linkin__> ^^
<Tm_T> hmm, so you're saying your xorg.conf id broken?
<linkin__> there are two of them
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> nice pics =)
<linkin__> yes, something like that ;) but i've reinstalled it yesterday, so... i've changed my xorg.conf... -.- now i could start kubuntu with my console :D
<ztonzy> linkin__, bad monitor ;) ?
<linkin__> now i have to install my usb-driver... by console o.O!
<linkin__> no
<linkin__> ^^
<linkin__> not monitor :P it's the graphiccard ;)
<ztonzy> hehe
<linkin__> after installing, i could download the nvdia driver... and install it... 
<linkin__> hope it will work perfectly :)...
<linkin__> has someone else the geforce 6600gt? :D
<ztonzy> nope
<Tm_T> there's something wrong in my desktop too: http://xob.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/
<Tm_T> ;p
<ztonzy> soon 2 years old FX5600 , works flawless
<Tm_T> I have 5700
<linkin__> you're all lucky -.-
<Tm_T> =)
<linkin__> (nice desktop tm_t :)
<ztonzy> I also got a remade GeForce2pro ---> Quadro2Pro :)
<Tm_T> thanks
<ztonzy> but I Dont use it right now
<Tm_T> linkin__: still working on it
<ztonzy> wonder which one is best making 3D
<linkin__> 3d ... oh... this dream will never come true for me :(
<ztonzy> linkin__, ah...start play with Blender !
<ztonzy> www.blender3d.org
<ztonzy> need my morningshower...
<linkin__> i hope, i could sometimes see something in 2D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<linkin__> k ;)
<ztonzy> lol
<ztonzy> linkin__, you in terminal now ?
<linkin__> no, windows ;)
<ztonzy> eeeeww
<linkin__> i've to download all drivers... -.-
<linkin__> ^^
<ztonzy> well....bbl
<linkin__> k
<linkin__> cYa
<john> What kind of channel is this?
<linkin__> kubuntu international :P
<kkathman> Tm_T: Well, that little tidbit about the menu.lst, didnt do a dang thing :(
<kkathman> Tm_T: still boots to gnome :)
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> kkathman: oh, theres must be a way to turn it off
<kkathman> Tm_T: Yah  bah...stinks...with only 96mb on that system I dont want X and gnome running :)
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> kkathman: I use X and Wmaker in p200/64mb ram :p
<Tm_T> works fine
<kkathman> well I will try that window maker then
<kkathman> is that an apt-pkg?
<Tm_T> kkathman: try fluxbox too
<Tm_T> both suppose to be
<kkathman> ok
<Tm_T> you might like flux more
<Tm_T> 3d desktop switcher =)
<Tm_T> muah, really take some cpu :p
<ger2> hi
<ger2> i've got a question about the new kubuntu release.. Anyone?
<kkathman> Tm_T: do you remember if the wmaker install automatically put the choice on the sessions menu?
<kkathman> ger go ahead and ask
<ger2> okay, thanks! I've downloaded kubuntu a while ago, and done the (hundreds of) updates with Synaptic. Is there a point why I should download and install the new release or is that not nessesary?
<Tm_T> kkathman: if you use apt-get, then yes
<linkin> ONE question :D could someone tell me a way, to move folders from /boot to /opt ?
<ger2> eh. I use apt-get through synaptic.. 
<Tm_T> ger2: use apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, it keeps you uptodateC
<linkin> mc doesn't work, i think :)
<Tm_T> linkin: mv
<ger2> okay thanks!
<linkin> mv!
<linkin> ah
<Tm_T> mc?
<linkin> is that the same like mc? :D
<Tm_T> midnight commander :)
<linkin> aha? :D
<linkin> ^^
<Tm_T> mv is just "move" command
<linkin> mc is something like "Konquerer"
<Tm_T> yes =)
<kkathman> Tm_T: Got it installed..no problems :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: good
<ger2> Another question: With Mandrake, you get a startup menu with the users that can login so you dont have to type the username. Is this possible too with Kubuntu?
<Tm_T> ger2: yes
<kkathman> Tm_T: however, why is gnome-terminal running at the same time...I logged out of that session
<ger2> Tm_T: how can I achieve this?
<linkin> TM_T: is there a way to copy a folder AND move it anywhere?
<Tm_T> ger2: trough Control Centre
<Tm_T> linkin: cp as "copy" ;p
<linkin> after it? :D
<Tm_T> kkathman: err, Wmaker is just windowmanager :)
<linkin> ???
<linkin> ^^
<Tm_T> linkin: just copy to somewhere safe and then you can move it as you like
<linkin> aha... he doen't copy it to the clipboard?
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> clip board is in X
<linkin> ^^
<linkin> k :D
<Tm_T> so console Ain't using it
<linkin> the command have to look like this: cp <from-folder> <to-Folder>
<linkin> right? :D
<kkathman> Tm_T: do you know if it depends on gnome?
<ger2> Tm_T, I think i found it, going to reboot to check it :) Thanks!
<linkin> I'm new, at this... system
<linkin> AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!
<linkin> OMG!!!!
<linkin> he makes a copy in the same folder!
<ger2> Tm_T, just started a new session, but it doesnt seem to work..
<linkin> ah...
<linkin> ^^
<linkin> k, i've understand it ;) Thanks tm_t :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: no, wmaker is gnome-compatible, so apps running in both as well ;p
<Tm_T> linkin: cp source destination ;p
<linkin> yes
<linkin> ^^
<Tm_T> linkin: man <command> if you have trouble
<linkin> that is something like a tutorial, i think ;)
<linkin> or "help" :D
<Tm_T> man as manual
<Tm_T> man man is good way to start =)
<linkin> ah k :D (nearly) :D
<linkin> k
<Tm_T> hmm, what is k stand for?
<linkin> i will now test it ;) cYa later :D
<linkin> k = okey
<Tm_T> ah
<linkin> -e+a
<linkin> ^^
<linkin> *okay ;)
<Tm_T> because I read it "kyll"
<linkin> aha
<Tm_T> means ok or yes =)
<kkathman> off to bed...night all ...thanks Tm_T !!
<linkin> good night ;)
<Tm_T> kkathman: sleep well
<linkin> ^^
<loren> :)
<kkathman> thanks :)
<loren> well GIMP's frozen rendering lol
<linkin> k, no it's time to go...
* loren <3 Gimp
<linkin> cYa
<loren> bye
<Tm_T> loren: Gimp <3<3
<loren> hehe
<loren> GIMP totally kills
<loren> it can do SOOO many things Photoshop cant
<Tm_T> haha
<loren> and it's freee XD
<loren> only thing i really wish was that it was all in one window as having so many windows is a pain in the but
<Tm_T> loren: like, you can't lost paint tool in Photoshop?
<loren> ;) and more!
<Tm_T> loren: it's just good
<loren> yea
<Tm_T> to have all separate windows
<loren> you think so? hmmh
<loren> i wish there was a built in option
<Tm_T> you can use multiple monitors more efficiently
<loren> i was gonna try GIMPship but erm, it didn't like me when i tried to install lol
<loren> yea? hmmr
<loren> right no im doing the mistake of rendering 16 animated frames 1280x1024 of some swirl?
<loren> i did it by accident
<loren> oh there's a cancle button 0_O hmmh
<loren> well only 6 to go why not see what it does
<Tm_T> haha
<loren> what REALLY is the difference between BSD and Linux?
<Tm_T> loren: there suppose to be cancel somewhere :)
<Tm_T> loren: err, different os
<ger2> Hi, i'm back. TM_T: I found the option to show the userlist, but it didn't work. Perhaps it has something to do with the other 'theme' that kubuntu has on the frontpage? (With the 2 icons in the down-left corner)
<loren> Tm_T: yeah but it's only 5 left of 16 might as well see what it does
<loren> Tm_T: but is there any code_base difference? like BSD more efficient or something supposedly
<Tm_T> ger2: hmm, I don't think so but try
<Tm_T> loren: err, in some cases BSD is more efficient, it depends
<loren> Tm_T: ah, hmmh, very cool, hmmh lol can't think of what to say lol
<loren> maby i should join #freebsd or somethign
<ger2> TM_T: I did, but it didnt work
<Tm_T> ger2: hmm, let's see...
<loren> what the hell, another channel is spamming me with porn linux
<Tm_T> haha
<loren> i thought that was completly against the rules on freenode
<Tm_T> loren: it is, send abuse
<loren> how do i do that?
<loren> #please_register is the channel name
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> loren: www.freenode.net ?
<loren> i try to join a bsd channel and somehow get spammed with porn links hmmh, interesting
<Tm_T> good place to start
<Tm_T> loren: there is spammer in that channel
<loren> ah
<Tm_T> ger2: you enabled "Enable passwordless logins" ?
<ger2> nope
<ger2> oh. tm_t: no, is that nessecary?
<loren> how do you get someone's ip on irc?
<loren> i can only ping em
<loren> or you cant to prevent DDOS
<Tm_T> ger2: is it obvious? ;p
<ger2> tm_t: with mandrake, you click the user after which you can enter the password
<Tm_T> ger2: ah you mean that!
<Tm_T> sorry, I thought you want passwordless login
<ger2> no :)
<Tm_T> loren: use /whois <nick>
<loren> i think i might have tried that, thanks though ill try
<Tm_T> it gives to you a hostname =)
<ger2> tm_t: Is it possible?
<Tm_T> ger2: so you ticked users -> show list?
<Tm_T> in loginmanager settings
<ger2> tm_t: Yes, that's what i did
<ger2> tm_t: well, it already was ticked.. (?)
<Tm_T> yes
<ger2> tm_t: but it just didnt work
<Tm_T> ger2: then pick the users you want into list
<loren> damn it's like im in the #admin channel but no one's there :( and no one in the freenode channel is really doing anything also :(
<ger2> tm_t: I've done that
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> uhm
<Tm_T> well, now it's tricky =)
<ger2> tm_t: I see my stunned expression copied ;)
<Tm_T> haha
<ger2> does kubuntu have its own loginmanager or something?
<loren> no idea
<loren> i cant seem to theme the login manager very erm, easily?
<ger2> because i've never seen the 2 icons in the lower corner
<ger2> or that could be something for 3.4
<Tm_T> ger2: Kubuntu uses KDM
<ger2> ok
<Tm_T> so all you see is from it
<Tm_T> afaik
<ger2> afaik?
<ger2> what does that mean?
<Tm_T> as far as I know
<ger2> oh :)
<ger2> i've seen the process running on my box
<Tm_T> n00buntu: :)
<ger2> so that's true
<n00buntu> how ya all going?
<pussfeller> in the future, people will develop entire languages using only acronyms
<n00buntu> windows xp rules!!
<loren> better not say that here lol
<loren> you'll get bashed
<loren> lol
<Tm_T> n00buntu: stop that or I'll kick your ass
<Tm_T> ] ;=
<Tm_T> pussfeller: I hope not
<Tm_T> loren: aergh
<n00buntu> only joking!
<loren> lol
<Tm_T> I'm not
<Tm_T> loren: please stop
<Tm_T> I really hate it
<loren> erm cough cough** back on subject lol
<Tm_T> x)
<loren> :)
<n00buntu> you would not hit a man with glasses!
<Tm_T> ,,|,
<loren> im still yet to install 5.04 final
<pussfeller> i like xp
<loren> haha i have glasses
<Tm_T> n00buntu: wouldn't I ?
<loren> Tm_T rofl
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> stop it!
<ger2> haha i'm an MCSE :)
<Tm_T> I'm not playing with you anymore :/
<Tm_T> ger2: what?
<ger2> :D
<pussfeller> does samba work with that crippled network sharing in xp home?
<pussfeller> mr msce
<ger2> haha, i dont have home, but it should work fine
<pussfeller> i was a tad disappointed to discover that
<ger2> You dont need a domain to share folders or printers
<pussfeller> actually, thot it was very lame to cripple it
<ger2> XP home just cant logon to a domain
<pussfeller> no passwords
<pussfeller> might have to see if samba works on cygwin
<Tm_T> XP sucks
<Tm_T> really hate it
<pussfeller> compared to...
<pussfeller> its the best i have seen them come up with
<ger2> Windows and Linux have both their good and bad sides
<Tm_T> err, linux, bsd, solaris ...
<Tm_T> ger2: yes, but I still hate it
<pussfeller> my mom can't even send an attatchemtn with out help and you want her to run anything linux?
<ger2> why then?
<Tm_T> I'm glad I don't have to use windows
<loren> Tm_T i'm glad im no longer bound to using it
<pussfeller> the kids are a different story, im teaching them from youth, but the older folks are clueless
<Tm_T> pussfeller: err, my sister learned to use linux in one week =)
<pussfeller> yes, my point
<pussfeller> unless  yer really old :)
<Tm_T> pussfeller: she's 27
<pussfeller> i put kubuntu on the boys box
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> ger2: got it working?
<ger2> no, nothing
<Tm_T> ok, I try it on my box
<ger2> i'm googling with "show list" kdm kubuntu
<Tm_T> =)
<ger2> but no results...
<pussfeller> really tho, old people just don't get computers at all
<pussfeller> they don't understand even simple things like, using the mouse wheel to scroll
<Tm_T> ger2: check ubuntu support pages
<pussfeller> what are you trying to do
<ger2> yeah, thanks
<ger2> I want to show a few users on the logon screen, so we dont have to type the names
<Tm_T> pussfeller: so where's the difference, if it's hard then linux isn't harder, right?
<pussfeller> theres a login manager in kde control center or some such
<ger2> i've configured it but it just doesnt listen :(
<Tm_T> and linux is not hard to use
<Tm_T> yes, I try if I get any luckier, wish me luck ->
<pussfeller> its not as easy as windows, altho kubuntu comes a long way
<Tm_T> pussfeller: I think linux is easier =)
<pussfeller> its easier to fix things thats for sure
<Tm_T> I was going ;) ->
<pussfeller> if windows burps on a core level, you are hosed
<ger2> even if i change the background, it doesnt listen to the configchange
<pussfeller> at least, I am
<ger2> does anyone know where i can check if kdm is the loginmanager?
<pussfeller> ehen you installed kubunut, it runs a script that changes it
<loren> 0_o XPDE doesn't have a channel on here
<loren> strange
<ger2> ohh
<ger2> where can i configure it?
<pussfeller> and there has to be a setting in etc for itsomewhere
<loren> ok gimp homework done, next webdesign, literature, math and biology :P
<loren> i wonder if i should write a pros/cons about photoshop/GIMP
<loren> any suggestions for a anything-goes paper for homework?
<pussfeller> sudo grep -r  "kdm" /etc/ will provide some useful clues
<pussfeller> the libertarian/linux axis?
<loren> libertarian?
<loren> like the OSS Axis?
<Tm_T> ger2: bah, I even rebooted, ain't helping
<ger2> pussfeller: checking
<pussfeller> anti-authoritarian idealists
<pussfeller> ps ax | grep kdm
<loren> hmmh, very good i think im gonna write about something like that
<ger2> yes, it's running
<loren> pussfeller: something like, about the OSS structure, how it works, and erm,
<loren> pussfeller: why it's quickly growing to a dominate position
<pussfeller> if its running it will be there
<pussfeller> i think i heard some people talking about how some parts of kde were not working so well, maybe thats one of them
<pussfeller> i know you have to be root to change login stuff
<pussfeller> its a slow train coming :)
<loren> KDM? i had problems with KDM boot something
<loren> it killed my computer
<loren> KDM Greeter
<loren> that's what it was
<ger2> hmm
<ger2> well, i'm giving up for now..  I'll be back ;)
<ger2> Thanks for your help!
<Tm_T> np
<Tm_T> err, what help?
<pussfeller> alot of the old timers who were part of the early internet were libertarians and socialist anarchists
<loren> Linus Toveralds
<loren> how do you spell that?
<Tm_T> Torvalds
<loren> thanks TM_T
<pussfeller> i think hes a commie tho
<Tm_T> loren: np
<Tm_T> loren: I should know how to spell a local hero's name ;p
<Tm_T> over 40 different languages! ;p
<pussfeller> is MEW from finland
<Tm_T> wha?
<loren> Tm_T: XD haha, :P i'm still getting there lol, i'm writing a paper though and couldn't find the spellcheck button lol
<pussfeller> some band from around that part of europe
<loren> Tm_T: if it were to be in any spell check it'd be in OpenOffice.org's
<pussfeller> i can never remember where they are from
<Tm_T> pussfeller: MEW? I'll check
<Tm_T> loren: er, too many lol:s
<Tm_T> you use lol as period or what?
<Tm_T> :p
<loren> Tm_T: something like that ;)              .
<loren> Tm_T maby i can use period as lol haha
<pussfeller> ^-^
<loren> haha          .         the paper almost caught on fire and i was ready to jump         . (example)
<pussfeller> i always wondered, how the hell do japanese people type in japanese
<Tm_T> hm
<pussfeller> they don't have words
<pussfeller> just a gazilion symbols
<loren> good question
<loren> i think they type in english
<loren> i've seen a japaneese keyboard
<loren> it's the same
<pussfeller> i have seem em in movies typing japanese tho
<loren> symbols to describe a word?
<pussfeller> yes they use a variety of chinese
<pussfeller> no letters
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> like "television" is two "marks", a box and a moving picture or something
<Tm_T> don't remember
<ger2> I've solved the puzzle, thanks to ubuntuforums
<ger2> here it is: 
<ger2> <div>There is an easy way to make <span class="highlight">KDM</span> follow the rules of kcontrol.<br>
<ger2> 1. Open /etc/kde2/kdm/kdmrc in your favourite text editor (with root privilegies, preferably using sudo)<br>
<ger2> 2. Scroll down until you see the section "[X-*-Greeter] " Scroll down some more, until you see the line "UseTheme=true".<br>
<ger2> 3. Change the line you just found to "UseTheme=false"<br>
<ger2> 4. <span class="highlight">KDM</span> will now follow the settings you set in kcontrol. The login box will be a window, though.</div>
<ger2> 		<!-- / message -->
<ger2> 
<ger2> 
<ger2> 
<ger2> 
<ger2> 		<!-- sig -->
<ger2> 			<div>
<ger2> 				__</div>
<ger2> wh
<ger2> never mind the html
<ger2> didn't know it would paste that also
<Tm_T> hmm
<Gavrila> hi there
<Gavrila> I've got a problem mounting a vfat partition
<Tm_T> go on
<Gavrila> root@Punkov:/home/stefy # LANG="C" mount /dev/hda2 /musica
<Gavrila> mount: /dev/hda2 already mounted or /musica busy
<Gavrila> obviously mtab doesn't show it as moutned
<Gavrila> otherwise I won't be here asking :)
<Tm_T> Gavrila: say "mount"
<Tm_T> is it listed there?
<Gavrila> no, of course :)
<loren> ok literature done, 3 pages XD
<Gavrila> root@Punkov:/home/stefy # dmesg | grep hda
<Gavrila>     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff00-0xff07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio
<Tm_T> Gavrila: ok then, try force it
<Gavrila> hda: Maxtor 6Y080L0, ATA DISK drive
<Gavrila> hda: max request size: 128KiB
<Gavrila> hda: 160086528 sectors (81964 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(133)
<Gavrila> hda: cache flushes supported
<Gavrila> Tm_T: how can I force it?
<Tm_T> man mount
<pussfeller> -f
<Tm_T> =)
<Gavrila> really ?? I read it a lot of times... always missed it :P
<Tm_T> heh
<pussfeller> why would it not show up
<Tm_T> hm
<Gavrila> actually -f stands for fake
<Gavrila> not force
<Tm_T> haha
<Gavrila> so I'm not the only one needing to read man mount :
<Gavrila> :)
<Gavrila> reading once more*
<pussfeller> my wrieless is sooo slow
<Gavrila> so any hint about this issue^?
<Tm_T> Gavrila: ok, try -move otion
<Tm_T> option
<Tm_T> OR try first unmount it
<Tm_T> sometimes it helps
<pussfeller> i have never had that happen
<pussfeller> i have double mounted stuff
<Tm_T> pussfeller: it depend what filesystem you have
<Tm_T> +s
<Gavrila> root@Punkov:/ # LANG="C" mount -v --move -t vfat /dev/hda2 /musica
<Gavrila> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda2,
<Gavrila>        missing codepage or other error
<Gavrila>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Gavrila>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Gavrila> I'm really clueless
<Tm_T> you tried unmount it?
<Gavrila> sure
<Gavrila> it says it's unmounted 
<Tm_T> eh
<Tm_T> so it's busy?
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> "ok"
<Gavrila> root@Punkov:/ # LANG="C" umount /dev/hda2
<Gavrila> umount: /dev/hda2: not mounted
<enver555> hi
<enver555> i have some problems
<Gavrila> I repeat, it's not a common thing, otherwise I won't be asking for help... google didn't help and I really don't understand what's happening
<Tm_T> Gavrila: sorry can't think what's wrong
<enver555> when i upgrade from my kubuntu hoary prerelease to kubuntu hoary release
<Tm_T> Gavrila: try force unmount, it might make difference
<Gavrila> I'm beginning to think there's something wrong with the vfat module
<enver555> the kdelibs-data package fails to install
<Tm_T> Gavrila: might be
<Gavrila> Tm_T: I don't know how to force anything with mount/umount
<enver555> someone can help me to fix this?
<Tm_T> Gavrila: man umount
<Tm_T> enver555: you used apt-get distupgrade?
<Gavrila> root@Punkov:/ # LANG="C" umount -fv /dev/hda2
<Gavrila> Could not find /dev/hda2 in mtab
<Gavrila> umount2: Invalid argument
<Gavrila> umount: /dev/hda2: not mounted
<Tm_T> hm
<Tm_T> Gavrila: so there's nothing I can help right now, sorry
<Gavrila> thank you anyway for your time :)
<Tm_T> np
<linkin___> I've problem too with mounting of my 7. Partition
<_linkin_> the partition is formated with FAT32
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> Gavrila: haha, you not believe this =)
<Tm_T> _linkin_: so its vfat
<Tm_T> _linkin_: same errors?
<_linkin_> a bit different
<_linkin_> i have written this:
<pussfeller> is that a module or int he kernel
<_linkin_>  /dev/hdd7       /media/windows/hdd7  vfat    umask=000       0       0
<_linkin_> in the fstab file
<_linkin_> he tells me... that there is a error on line 11 in fstab (line 11 is the line, I've written here)
<Tm_T> _linkin_: umask=000 ?
<Tm_T> why
<_linkin_> yes?...
<_linkin_> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#automountfat
<_linkin_> ^^
<pussfeller> lsmod | grep fat
<Tm_T> I never use such "umask" thing
<_linkin_> i don't know, what the hell that thing is!
<_linkin_> you though, that i must delete this "umask" from the line?
<enver555> Tm_T : i can't use apt-get distupgrade
<enver555> i use apt-get upgrade
<Tm_T> enver555: why can't?
<Tm_T> have you updated your repos?
<_linkin_> (with =000)
<enver555> yes daily
<enver555> but apt-get says me that operation it's invalid
<Tm_T> enver555: and you use hoary repos?
<enver555> yes
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> enver555: I might missplelled it
<enver555> yes 
<enver555> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Tm_T> _linkin_: I normally use ro,user,noauto
<Tm_T> enver555: eh, don't blame me, I haven't slept at all last night =)
<enver555> fails the same that making apt-get upgrade
<enver555> hehehe
<Tm_T> uhm
<enver555> i don't blame you
<Tm_T> what is the errormessage?
<enver555> fails to install kdelibs-data
<enver555> and this make fails kdelib
<_linkin_> Tm_T: (like this: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/sample/fstab_automountfat) ?
<enver555> root@kropotkin:/home/enver555 # apt-get dist-upgrade
<enver555> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<enver555> Creando rbol de dependencias... Hecho
<enver555> Tal vez quiera ejecutar `apt-get -f install' para corregirlo.
<enver555> Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:
<enver555>   kdelibs: Depende: kdelibs-data (>= 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3) pero 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu2 est instalado
<enver555> E: Dependencias incumplidas. Pruebe de nuevo usando -f.
<enver555> this is the console output is in Spanish
<Tm_T> enver555: translate last line to me
<Tm_T> something "use -f to fix ?
<Tm_T> "
<enver555> yes 
<enver555> i probe apt-get -f install
<enver555> and fails also
<Gavrila> enver555: use LANG="C" before any command, before pasting the messages 
<Gavrila> like LANG="C" apt-get install
<Tm_T> =)
<enver555> OK
<enver555> i don't know
<enver555> this
<Tm_T> enver555: use "fi" please
<Tm_T> Gavrila: you don't have any "local guru" who might help?
<Gavrila> hehe where? :)
<Gavrila> I may shout loud at home.... wait
<Tm_T> haha
<Gavrila> me shouting
<Gavrila> no... nobody answered my call :D
<Tm_T> x)
<Tm_T> so you don't have any friend ho might help
<Gavrila> I guess it's an Hal problem
<Tm_T> +w
<Gavrila> hal/dbus
<Tm_T> ok then
<Gavrila> no I haven't got any
<Gavrila> I'm the guru... o-o
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> bad luck
<enver555> root@kropotkin:/home/enver555 # LANG=fi apt-get -f install
<enver555> Reading package lists... Done
<enver555> Building dependency tree... Done
<enver555> Correcting dependencies... Done
<enver555> The following extra packages will be installed:
<enver555>   kdelibs-data
<enver555> The following packages will be upgraded:
<enver555>   kdelibs-data
<enver555> 1 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<enver555> 212 not fully installed or removed.
<enver555> Need to get 0B/8012kB of archives.
<enver555> After unpacking 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<enver555> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<enver555> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<enver555> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<enver555>         LANGUAGE = "es_ES:es:en_GB:en",
<enver555>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<enver555>         LANG = "fi"
<Tm_T> err
<enver555>     are supported and installed on your system.
<enver555> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<enver555> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<enver555> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<enver555> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<Tm_T> cut it
<enver555> Preconfiguring packages ...
<enver555> (Reading database ... 101734 files and directories currently installed.)
<Tm_T> :)
<enver555> Preparing to replace kdelibs-data 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu2 (using .../kdelibs-data_4%3a3                                           .4.0-0ubuntu3_all.deb) ...
<enver555> Unpacking replacement kdelibs-data ...
<enver555> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3_a                                           ll.deb (--unpack):
<enver555>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package kn                                           etworkconf
<enver555> Errors were encountered while processing:
<enver555>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3_all.deb
<enver555> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<enver555> sorry i don't have fi
<enver555> ;-)
<Tm_T> enver555: actually neither do I
<enver555> ?
<Tm_T> it's fi_FI.utf8 or something
<Tm_T> enver555: just move or rename that icon thing, that should fix it
<enver555> hehehe
<enver555> the icon doesn't exists
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> that's folder
<enver555> this maybe a package error
<cam__> hi, i have a lcd monitor and in gnome it works fine but under kde the fonts look fluro
<cam__> they dont look right and hurt my eyes
<enver555> doesn't exist no folder or icon with that name
<Tm_T> cam__: check your desktop resolution
<cam__> res is fine
<Tm_T> enver555: interesting
<enver555> yes of course
<loren> 2am and more homework to do at 6am
<loren> night night
<enver555> i'm here
<enver555> my xchat breaks
<cartel_> oh yeah xchat
<enver555> did you say something?
<Tm_T> xchat :/
<cartel_> is there a kdenative irc client supporting python scripting?>
<Tm_T> hm
<cartel_> xchat is to my knowlege the onl?
<cartel_> only*
<Tm_T> cartel_: hm, tried irssi? ;)
<Tm_T> ok, I'm going to shower ->
<_linkin_> cYa ^^
<cartel_> Tm_T: console irc client supporting python?
<Tm_T> cartel_: dunno, check irssi.org
<cartel_> i want to move from using console irc client attatched thru ssh to using a gui
<Tm_T> :)
<cartel_> gah last update 2002
<Pointwood_> there's something really wrong with my system - X is taking up 2.7GB of mem :(
<_linkin_> o.O!!! 2.7GB!!!!
<Pointwood_> yup
<_linkin_> i think, it is normaly, that linux use all your mem for it self... if he needs some space, he cleans the mem and put the things into it... (sorry for my bad english :( )
<_linkin_> mem != HDD Space?
<_linkin_> mem = the other thing... like "clipboard" ?
<_linkin_> ^^
<Pointwood_> well, I'm using ksysguard and Xorg have a VmSize of >2.7GB and a VmRss >650MB
<Pointwood_> I'll restart X now
<\sh> if anyone wants to test
<\sh> http://ubuntu.linux-server.org/qinx-1.4/
<\sh> qnx photon insprired style,decoration,color-scheme...(C) by david johnson...
<keugenesan> hi all, can anyone tell me what is wrong with kubuntus soundsystem? I have to shut it down to have arts applications to work?
<enver555> yes
<enver555> maybe
<enver555> i make this a lot
<enver555> try to upgrade
<enver555> i upgrade my system
<keugenesan> did it help?
<enver555> yes
<enver555> i upgrade and i don't have problems with sound
<enver555> system
<keugenesan> there is no new packages for 5.04 release
<enver555> oh
<keugenesan> even not in universe
<enver555> your upgrade
<enver555> what sound card do you have?
<raphinou> kmail is so slow (in imap ssl: 17000 mails in inbox and Maildir: 4000 mails in inbox) I had to install thunderbird. Do you also experience this?
<enver555> i use kmail
<enver555> and works well for me
<enver555> but i use pop not imap
<keugenesan> I use VIA8235, and amarok locks up on strartup and noatun plays a while and then die. While system sound manager works fine :-(
<enver555> hmm
<enver555> i don't have so much experience with sound system on mother board
<enver555> but i don't like
<enver555> it fails a lot 
<keugenesan> never had a single problem. It uses standart AC97 codec. There is something in Kubuntu default sound config..
<keugenesan> I think they made heavy changes to ARTS server. And there is no info on subject.
<keugenesan> Is there and Develop Channel for Kubuntu?
<enver555> kubuntu-dev or kubuntu-devel
<enver555> i forget the exactly name
<keugenesan> it's devel
<sparkling> hi all
<sparkling> i've downloaded the iso of kubuntu 5.04 final, i've tried to install so boot from cd, start the hardware recognization but when it arrives at "ide-cd: loaded successfully" then "ide         [success] " it freezes
<sparkling> do you know what is?
<keugenesan> sparkling: what type of IDE contrroller do u haVE?
<Tm_T> sparkling: cd is broken?
<sparkling> the cd is not broken
<sparkling> the ide is a normale eide hard disk
<sparkling> no sata or scsi hard disk
<sparkling> i've normally installed the ubuntu distro some days ago qithout problems
<sparkling> without*
<sparkling> now i'm trying to check the md5um of the cd
<keugenesan> sparkling: try to pass to kernel ide=nodma (or something) it may help.
<sparkling> to do that do i have to write it on initial boot option?
<sparkling> the checksum si correct
<sparkling> now i try the string
<keugenesan> sparkling: yes u will have to press while it offers to tap Enter or type server, and see how called it's default kernel and add ide-nodma after default name.
<keugenesan> (press TAB i ment)
<sparkling> ok tnanks
<sparkling> thanks
<sparkling> i try :D
<keugenesan> good luck, google may help you with roght syntax
<sparkling> ok :D
<_mike> hi
<Tm_T> hm
<smouche> folks, this is freaky:  suddenly I can't start any new processes, can't even use my panels to launch programs,
<smouche> task bar won't even work,
<Tm_T> smouche: err, tried in konsole?
<smouche> konsole, and x-chat, and other processes already visible are working
<smouche> I got an error about "inter process communication authentication failed" or something like that
<stonedcoder> your dcop has died?
<smouche> yeah, dcop stonedcoder
<stonedcoder> no more kde programs?
<smouche> exactly
<stonedcoder> go to konsole and type: dcopserver ??
<smouche> how do I restart..
<stonedcoder> without the ??
<stonedcoder> so 
<smouche> thanks...
<smouche> lol
<stonedcoder> # dcopserver
<stonedcoder> np
<smouche> it's already running
<stonedcoder> cool now try and launch something from kde
<smouche> I mean it was already running when I typed that command-- or so it told me
<stonedcoder> try killall -hup dcopserver
<Tm_T> killall <3
<smouche> everything's frozen, except konsole and xchat
<smouche> ok, done .
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> haha
<esher> are there any nice ftp client for kde ?
<_linkin_> kbear
<esher> thx
<_linkin_> np
<Tm_T> gftp!
<_linkin_> joa
<bc> hah hah hah Tm_T  -- you'll love this--
<_linkin_> !
<_linkin_> thats the better one ;)
<bc> (this is smouche here, maybe with different name--)
<bc> guess what irc client I'm using?
<Tm_T> bc: s ohit me then :)
<Tm_T> bc: IRSSI! <3<3
<bc> this dcop business must be an evil plot of yours 
<Tm_T> 14:08 CTCP VERSION reply from bc: irssi v0.8.9 - running on Linux i686
<bc> to get me to use irssi!
<Tm_T> muahhaha
<bc> from failsafe mode!
<bc> bastard!  ;)
<Tm_T> hihi
<bc> um, who was helping me before?  sorry
<bc> that "killall -hud (?) dcopserver" or whatever worked-- sort of!
<Tm_T> wasn't me ] ;=
<bc> but I think I could have ended that session less -- dramatically...
<esher> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<Tm_T> just kill your X and restart it
<Tm_T> I recommend to hit ctrl-alt-F1 end then kill X :p
<bc> ok -- will try - thanks 
<bc> "arguments must be process or job id's"
<wido> moin
<bc> kill x and what else, Tm_T?
<wido> is reiser4 supported by the ubuntu kernel?
<Tm_T> bc: restart it
<bc> Tm_T it won't let me kill it!
<Tm_T> bc: saying what?
<Tm_T> got root?
<bc> kill x -- I get "arguments must be process or job id's"
<thoreauputic> bc: either  `killall X` or pkill or find the process ID number with ` ps aux | grep -i X `
<bc> thnks thoreauputic -
<thoreauputic> bc: kill needs a number, killall doesn't
<bc> trying that --
<bc> killall, no process killed
<Tm_T> killall X ?
<thoreauputic> bc: try it with sudo
<thoreauputic> sudo killall X
* bc grabs a pencil
<bc> ok sudo first, then the other stuff...
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> incubiiiii
<incubii> boooooogers...i mean Tm_T 
<incubii> :P
<thoreauputic> /usr/X11R6/bin/X runs as root, so root privileges are needed to kill it outright
<bc> sudo isn't doing it-- trying ps aux etc...
<incubii> whats up people
<thoreauputic> bc ,  if gdm is running you can do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<raphinou> I can't find kmail in the K menu. Shouldn't it be in the "internet" section?
<\sh> raphinou: kontact 
<\sh> start it and u find kmail.
<raphinou> \sh: actually, I wanted to set a shrtcut to kmail specifically
<raphinou> kmail seems much faster now. It was completely unuable this morning, but seems ok now.
* bc was smouche, is in failsafe purgatory, irssi life-line, don't laugh Tm_T!
<bc> au secours!  hilfe ! help!
<ger2> HI
<ger2> anyone experience with synce?
<bc> thoreauputic: following your instructions I managed to kill the x process...
<bc> but now I can't start "ksm server"
<thoreauputic> bc: I haven't followed what you were doing - I just suggested ways to kill X ;)
<bc> "no write access to /home... .IceAuthority" blah blah
<bc> my dcop whatchamallit died
<thoreauputic> bc: OK just do ` sudo rm ~/.ICEauthority
<thoreauputic> it will regenerate
<bc> thank you!  wish I knew how this happened -- kde just stopped working except for konsole and x-chat
<thoreauputic> you can change its ownership, but blowing it away is quicker and easier
<thoreauputic> bc: .ICEauthority chages if you run X apps as root, for example (so don't)
<thoreauputic> *changes
<\sh> raphinou: edit the k menu then :)
<raphinou> \sh: already done, thx ;-)
<bc> ok, I'm hitting ^alt f1 for this -- see you in a bit i hope...
<bc> ok, I think I got a handle on this, thanks thoreauputic -- it's been educational
<bc> unfortunately, now I have to go to work!
<thoreauputic> bc: no worries: that .ICEauthority thing usually happens when you try to run X apps as another user - particularly root. You should avoid doing that
<bc> I didn't, as far as I know, thoreauputic -- but I don't know what you mean exactly by "X apps" ... lol Tm_T -- there are easier ways to make converts to irssii
<bc> than magically trashing my sessions! ha hahhh hhah!
<thoreauputic> bc: graphical apps :) apps that run in pretty windows !
<bc> thoreauputic: all I was doing before the ICEauthority warning was -- running in failsafe with blue wallpaper and a term window
<Tm_T> =)
<bc> before that, when dcop died, I don't know how that happened
<thoreauputic> bc: failsafe mode runs as root, AFAIK - hence the issue
<bc> well, there I am then.  Pretty f*&&*8ing damn useless as a failsafe!
<Tm_T> bc: I commit nothing!
<bc> aaargh -- I'll figure out these catch 22's another time-- yes, I know, Tm_T 
<thoreauputic> but I may be wrong, since I don't ever use "failsafe" mode, preferring to use a tty login instead
<bc> I could have used a non graphical term for this !!
<Tm_T> =)
<thoreauputic> bc: sure
<bc> I was kind of in a rush
<bc> jesus
<Tm_T> yes?
* bc shoots Tm_T
<Tm_T> haha
<thoreauputic> bc: when troubleshooting, single user mode in a tty is better IMO
<thoreauputic> ie init 1
<thoreauputic> but in level 1 you have no networking, of course
<bc> hmmm
<bc> thanks for your help guys-- gotta go 
<bc> and boot windows, just to check my mail till I get this linux thing working !!! aaargh bye
<thoreauputic> ctrl-alt-F1 -- F6 are options
<Tm_T> thoreauputic: when you are in tty already, only alt-F? is required :)
<archster> can someone point me to a change log .. from kubuntu-hoary-install-i386.iso - 30-Mar-2005 00:22  584M ** to **  kubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso - 07-Apr-2005 07:18  572M
<thoreauputic> Tm_T: thanks :) I actually *did* know that ;)
<thoreauputic> Tm_T: you can use alt + arrow to change, too :)
<Gavrila> has anyone manged to setup the java plugin in konqueror?
<incubii> on x86, yes
<incubii> on ppc, fuck no
<incubii> lol
<Gavrila> u
<Gavrila> incubii: I can't do it on x86... how did u do that
<Gavrila> I've installed of course the j2sdk (i need the sdk)
<incubii> its was a matter of installing the plguin and telling konq to rescan
<incubii> never did anything else
<Gavrila> I did so but he doesnt' see
<Gavrila> it doesn't see it*
<Gavrila> sorry I was thinking in Italian :P
<thoreauputic> wb smouche :)
<Gavrila> incubii: which version of java plugin?
<smouche> wow.  that was not fun.  But educational
<thoreauputic> smouche: working now?
<smouche> thanks, thoreauputic -- heh heh, at least I managed to get back to normal (?) without rebooting!
<smouche> woo hoo!
<incubii> 1.4.2
<thoreauputic> smouche: back on xchat in Linux - good man !
<smouche> good thing I wrote that stuff down...
<thoreauputic> smouche: ah, pencil and paper are the most useful texhnology of all *grin*
<thoreauputic> *technology
<smouche> well, thoreauputic , I know I was an idiot -- I could have started x-chat in the "failsafe" mode -- but, hell, I had a term window running, 
<smouche> thought I'd make Tm_T happy!
<smouche> using irssi (sp?)
<thoreauputic> smouche: irssi is very useful if X takes a holiday :)
<archster> can someone point me to a change log for kubuntu
<smouche> yeah, good thing I wrote that stuff down -- since I don't know how to set automatic logging in irssi yet ;-)
<smouche> wish I knew why I got that "interprocess communication" authentication error, whatever the hell it was, in the first place
<thoreauputic> smouche:  http://irssi.org/  <-- plce to go to be thoroughly confused by the many options of irssi
<incubii> you didnt stick you floppy in the drive
<smouche> alright, really truly off to work now, just wanted to thank you again, thoreauputic , and Tim_T-- 
<smouche> lol thoreauputic - I know, and there are like 8000 scripts
<thoreauputic> smouche: you're welcome
<smouche> have a good day, er night? er... anyway bye!
<Gavrila> when are packages in universe updated? how much often?
<freex> just install a fresh hoary, but Konqueror crash every now and then
<Gavrila> how often*
<closure> freex, you've noticed
<freex> is this a know bug?
<closure> freex, i'm not sure what the hell it is
<freex> is there a patch for this one?
<closure> freex, no idea, i've just noticed people complaining about it
<closure> freex, mine crashes as well but i limit my complaints cause half the time i think it's my fault
<closure> but today alone i've had 3 crashes i think
<freex> yeah, thats might be also possible but its a fresh install hoary and i got it almost every time
<freex> i feel like it wants to be part of my desktop
<freex> is it the new wall paper or somethin?
<freex> this is really frustating
<Tm_T> thoreauputic: eh, irssi is powerful for everyday use =)
<thoreauputic> Tm_T: I don't disagree :)
<closure> freex i get it when i am exploring my file system
<closure> it will crash when i put it in the background
<Tm_T> thoreauputic: just ctcp version me ;p
<thoreauputic> Tm_T: my ctcp version reply is more interesting :) try it !
<freex> is there a patch for this one?
<freex> i like KDE a lot but its sad to know this is happening
<thoreauputic> Tm_T: ctcp version me and check your msg buffer ;-)
<archster> can someone point me to a change log .. from kubuntu-hoary-install-i386.iso - 30-Mar-2005 00:22  584M ** to **  kubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso - 07-Apr-2005 07:18  572M
<archster> or just tell me what was changed and if it requires another download
<thoreauputic> archster: just do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade 
<archster> ok ... what about for the live cd's there are the same 2 releases
<archster> I don't understand that there is no change log available for either ubuntu or kubuntu and the http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/hoary-changes/2005-April/date.html isn't exactly what I'm looking for
<thoreauputic> archster: april 7 is the final release I guess ( actually released on the 8th )
<archster> I just want a list .. like other distros have ..
<archster> ok
<thoreauputic> archster: you might ask where the changelog is in #ubuntu-devel
<thoreauputic> archster: there must be one somewhere
<Riddell> archster: for format would you like it in?
<archster> http://www.slackware.com/changelog/current.php?cpu=i386  <-- something like that
<Tm_T> thoreauputic: ok, I'll do that :)
<Tm_T> thoreauputic: err
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> incident :p
<thoreauputic_> Tm_T: hehe
<closure> lame
<closure> i ran the automated script to install plugins and such to firefox and it did not support mp3
<archster> thought I might have figured out a work around by goint to https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuHoaryReleaseKnownProblems ... but I can't get it to load ?? will it load for you thoreauputic ?
<archster> ah finally
<archster> .. as soon as I left the browser it loaded .. lol
<thoreauputic> archster: the site is under strain and slow the last few days
<archster> k
<Tm_T> err, test self-generated locale ->
<Tm_T> ok, this is great =)
<Tm_T> those default utf-8 locales sucks
<Tm_T> 'cause I need ISO-8859-15 locale
<Tm_T> so I generated one =)
<Riddell> Tm_T: why do you need latin 15?
<Tm_T> Riddell: I tell you, 99% of irc channels (and actually other systems too) is latin-9
<Tm_T> I mean what I use
<Tm_T> Riddell: you use utf-8 then? you must love if whole screen looks like this: pp
<Tm_T> If that shows buggy
<Riddell> all the kde irc channels are utf-8 zones, we have to be international
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> Riddell: BUT I mostly irc in finnish channels
<Riddell> Tm_T: all the more reason why they should be utf-8 :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: nope
<gsuveg> re
<Tm_T> Riddell: how to tell all over 40 000 finnish irc users to set their clients to use utf-8 ?
<gsuveg> where can i edit file type + default apps ?
<Riddell> Tm_T: get the coolest most elite ones to use utf-8 and the rest will have to follow
<Tm_T> Riddell: bah, I'll kick your ass
<Riddell> gsuveg: Konqueror  Settings -> Configure Konqueror
<gsuveg> Riddell: thanks
<gsuveg> Riddell: works
<\sh> riddell: hey :)
<gsuveg> Riddell: its funny: use quanta + cervisia, click to file to edit, and open bluefish ;)
* glass-eye goes crazy and puts kubuntu on all his linux machines
<Riddell> glass-eye: that's plain sanity
<Riddell> gsuveg: hmm, we should fix that
<Riddell> \sh: yo yo
<Tm_T> glass-eye: noooooooo!!1
<Tm_T> glass-eye: at least leave debian into your web server okay?
<glass-eye> Tm_T: i don't have a server...so its all good :)
<Tm_T> haha
<Riddell> kubuntu makes good sense for a web server
<Tm_T> nah
<Tm_T> Debian <3
<glass-eye> i installed kubuntu on my desktop at home on saturday, i played around with it and installed it in 15 minutes on my laptop...i'm liking this
<glass-eye> the debian desktop was always a little harsh in my opinion, i liked the distro but kubuntu makes that all better
<glass-eye> anyway...off to work
<\sh> Riddell: i resolved all the warnings from lintian...but not the .desktop warning...not myfault ;)
<Riddell> \sh: the .desktop warning are a beastie in lintian
<Riddell> \sh: and done the .orig.tar.gz thing?
<Tm_T> glass-eye: debian is not meant to be as in desktop ues :)
<Tm_T> use
<Tm_T> but it's the ultimate server distro =)
<Tm_T> unless you prefer BSD or Solaris or other
<Riddell> debian is just as good in either place, kubuntu is just as better in either place
<\sh> Riddell: added everything also the kthememanager theme
<\sh> Riddell: http://ubuntu.linux-server.org/qinx-1.4
<\sh> but now i have a strange thing
<\sh> PSI + gnupg :)
<\sh> i select my key in the account options 
<\sh> trying to connect to the jabber server
<\sh> nothing happens
<\sh> remove the key ... i can connect
<\sh> the connection and authentication is ok
<Riddell> \sh: it seems to run configure twice
<\sh> riddell: hmmm....the first one, it compiles
<\sh> the secondone i don't know...i thought it was correct ;)
<Riddell> it seems to run configure again before the install
<\sh> hmmm..wait a moment :) I'm using the cbds tools
<\sh> Riddell: he does it with another package as well..
<\sh> strange
<Riddell> \sh: which package?
<Riddell> \sh: I think the kde.mk that comes with cdbs is out of date
<Skaman> hi guys
<Skaman> can anybody help me
<Skaman> ?
<Riddell> \sh: try apt-get source kdelibs and using the kde.mk from there
<Skaman> i have 1/2 system in ITalian 1/2 in eng
<Skaman> kde is in US-eng
<Riddell> Skaman: what's in italian and what's in english?
<Skaman> all the rest in Italian
<Riddell> Skaman: that'll be because the kde-i18n packages arn't on the CD
<Riddell> Skaman: sudo apt-get install kde-i18n-it
<Skaman> i made the upgrade from ubuntu to kubuntu
<Skaman> via apt-get
<Skaman> O_o
<Skaman> anyway let me try
<Skaman> i'm gettin the package
<Riddell> yeah, we need to get language-support sorted for KDE
<Skaman> thnx
<Skaman> kde rox
<Skaman> ^^
<Skaman> i tired to use gnome for a while but i can't
<Skaman> tried *oops*
<\sh> riddell: can u check the rules file? could it be that autotools.mk is one entry too many?
<Riddell> \sh: looks fine to me, try using the kde.mk from a recent kde package
<Skaman> thnx rideel
<\sh> riddell: build starts now ;)
<Skaman> and how can I remove all Gnome Stuff??
<\sh> Riddell: the same with kde.mk from kdelibs
<Riddell> bah
<Riddell> don't ye just have autoconf
<Riddell> s/have/hate/
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> autoconf is ok
<\sh> riddell: i commented in the autotools
<\sh> now
<\sh> restart build
<pim> stop
<Skaman> After updating from ubuntu to kubuntu how can i clean my system from gnome packages?
<Riddell> Skaman: apt-get remove libgtk2.0-0
<KaiL_> --purge :)
<Skaman> and this way i clean allll??????
<Skaman> as if i installed kubuntu directly?
<KaiL_> Skaman: that removes gtk and everything depending on it
<Skaman> ook
<Skaman> thnk u very very much
<Skaman> removing 410 mb of trashes
<Skaman> ^^
<`TUX`> hi
<`TUX`> there is a  gui or applet of  powernowd?
<Tm_T> `TUX`: you tried apt-cache search it?
<`TUX`> yes 
<`TUX`> i have powernowd running now 
<`TUX`> but  i can't find any  applet 
<`TUX`> for  the  systray
<Tm_T> hm
<Tm_T> kde-look.org?
<KaiL_> klaptopdaemon might be able to do that, but it doesn't work, if you aren't on a laptop..:(
<Tm_T> :)
<\sh> riddell: the same without autotools.ml
<\sh> -l+k
<KaiL_> kdetv in kubuntu?
<Tm_T> KaiL_: if not, install it
<KaiL_> not even on the ubuntu servers :/
<closure> k so this whol konq crashing thing needs to be fixed lol
<KaiL_> isn't that a kde bug?
<closure> KaiL_, i'm not sure
<closure> i've had hoary pretty much the whole time i've had ubuntu
<closure> someone said they upgraded to hoary and it crashes more
<KaiL_> what crashes there? khtml?
<closure> what crashes? konqueror
<closure> i only use Konq for browsing my file system
<closure> and it crashes when i put it in the background or run another app
<Tm_T> hmm
<KaiL_> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! << how to get rid of this warning with apt 0.6?
<_root> hello
<buz> any nforce 4 users here?
<skaman> hey guys do I have to use different sources.list in kubuntu?
<skaman> i upgraded from ubuntu
<Riddell> skaman: nope, same sources
<Riddell> KaiL_: install gnupg
<KaiL_> uhm, is installed...
<mikl> I am teh bomb
<Riddell> KaiL_: then you are probably using unauthenticated soures
<KaiL_> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<glass-eye> ruh-roh
<Riddell> KaiL_: should be fine
<KaiL_> Riddell: I've upgraded from debian/sarge, that might cause the problem?
<\sh> riddell: i tried another alternative .. no change
<glass-eye> man, timeout on apt setup in the installer is crappy
<Riddell> \sh: hmm, fooey.  put what you have on your webserver and I'll try and take a look at it sometime
<\sh> well..i think i have it right now...i know where the mistake is
<Riddell> \sh: oh?
<\sh> ok...now I know...so i'll have to fix it...will tell u later what issue it was...stupid me
<SuperCatFrog> hi - is it possible to get libdvdcss in kubuntu? 
<Riddell> SuperCatFrog: from marillat
<SuperCatFrog> riddell - what's marillat?
<Riddell> SuperCatFrog: a repository, see apt-get.org
<SuperCatFrog> ok thanks
<_dave> hello
<SuperCatFrog> gday
<Oorworm> hi
<Oorworm> Got Kubuntu installed?
<mikl> Oorworm: sure do :)
<Oorworm> hehe
<Oorworm> I'm new to linux and Kubuntu, but i like it...
<Oorworm> just a little strange with all the codes and stuff comparing to Windows
<Riddell> Oorworm: codes?
<Oorworm> i tried to add repositories, but it dosn't seem to function correctly
<Oorworm> i followed this guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Oorworm> everything seemed ok, but when i did apt-get update afterwards i got an error
<Riddell> what's the error?
<Oorworm> 99% [Packages gzip 0]                                                                                                                              97B/s 13s
<Oorworm> gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
<Oorworm> Fout ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing/main Packages
<Oorworm>   Subproces gzip gaf de foutcode 1 terug
<Oorworm> 3780kB opgehaald in 2m2s (30,9kB/s)
<Oorworm> Ophalen van ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/stable/Release Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?) is mislukt
<Oorworm> Ophalen van ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/testing/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz Subproces gzip gaf de foutcode 1 terug is mislukt
<Oorworm> Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar
<Oorworm> E: Ophalen van sommige indexbestanden is mislukt, deze zijn of genegeerd, of er zijn oudere versies van gebruikt.
<Oorworm> it's in dutch. Hope u can read it
<Oorworm> doenst seem to find some packages or so i think...
<Oorworm> the other ones update fine
<Riddell> Oorworm: chances are marillat doesn't have amd64
<Oorworm> to i delete them from the sourceslist or do i have to find them from somewhere else?
<Oorworm> do i
<SuperCatFrog> oorworm - delete that line and add a different  one (check it supports AMD64 first)
<SuperCatFrog> apt-get.org allows you to search by package and by arch (x86-64)
<Oorworm> how do i know which ones i need or need to add and where do i find them?
<SuperCatFrog> oorworm - apt-get.org
<Oorworm> k, i'll take a look
<Oorworm> thx Frogmaster ;-)
<SuperCatFrog> argh! arts is burning my ears
<SuperCatFrog> .....must.....wait.....for.....xinelib.....to....download
<SuperCatFrog> does anybody else notice the appalling sound quality of arts, or is it just me?
<SuperCatFrog> its like im listening to 32kbps wma files (slight exaggeration)
<Oorworm> hey Supercat, which packages should i need to perfectly view divx, xvid,... ?
<SuperCatFrog> ooworm - just apt-get install mplayer should do the job
<SuperCatFrog> although im new to all things debian - im a recent gentoo convert, so im not sure how mplayer is packaged
<Oorworm> thx
<SuperCatFrog> s'ok
<gnumdk> hello
<SuperCatFrog> hello
<gnumdk> i've got a problem with kubuntu, no way to set X default cursor, i want to set it as a global system settings, so i change /usr/lib/X11/icons/default/index.theme like in debian, but it doesn't work
<SuperCatFrog> gnumdk - possibly /etc/skel?
<gnumdk> :)
<gnumdk> yeah, but my problem it that knemo use system cursor, it doesn't use user one, don't know why
<SuperCatFrog> hmmm
<SuperCatFrog> could you symlink /usr/lib/X11/icons/default to the dir of your favourite cursor theme?
<gnumdk> SuperCatFrog: doesn't work
<SuperCatFrog> oh
<SuperCatFrog> ive no idea then
<gnumdk> ok, thanx
<ubuntu> hello?
<Tm_T> hullo
<SuperCatFrog> hello
<gnumdk> looking for seb128 from ubuntu
<ubuntu> this is the first time I've used IRC sorry.
<Tm_T> ubuntu: no problemo, so what's in your mind then?
<ubuntu> mmm, just checking out ubuntu using a live cd.  want to see what all the fuss is about.
<SuperCatFrog> ubuntu - which distro would you be potentially converting from?
<ubuntu> tentatively... MEPIS
<ubuntu> MEPIS really impressed me with it's ease of use, but the lack of support is atrocious.
<ubuntu> not to mention various hardware issues.
<SuperCatFrog> ubuntu - was there any particular tool in mepis that made the ease of use? (something like mandrakes *drake programs?)
<ubuntu> mmm, not really.  more like good for a quick install and a good array of programs.
<ubuntu> I'm happy enough using synaptic or kpackage for package management.  System management was OK overall.
<SuperCatFrog> ubuntu - if you use real debian repositories, ubuntu has the same packages as mepis, kindof
<ubuntu> hmmm, I understand they are both debian-based.
<ubuntu> thing is MEPIS is all pre-configured for the most part.
<ubuntu> most things work quite well without intervention.
<kosmo> Howdy all, in 5.04 kubuntu have to issue xhost + each boot, didn't have to do this in preview release, why the change?
<SuperCatFrog> ubuntu - kubuntu seems to have preconfigured just about everything for me
<SuperCatFrog> kosmo - maybe a security enhancement. just put it in your ~/.xinitrc file
<ubuntu> hmmm, ok fair enough then.  easy enough to add firefox + skype and other things?
<SuperCatFrog> you'l probably have to add other repositories, but apart from that, just apt-get
<SuperCatFrog> (or kynaptic)
<kosmo> SuperCatFrog - thanks
<closure> ubuntu, don't you have to buy mepis?
<closure> ubuntu, i hadn't even heard of that distro till someone mentioned it here
<closure> i couldn't see any high points to it though personaly
<ubuntu> nono, It's free.
<closure> oh i was understanding it to be like mandrake and such where you have to pay for parts of it
<ubuntu> hmmm, well moving from suse to it was a big step in the right direction for me personally.  RPM's just get to me...
<ubuntu> not that I know of...
<SuperCatFrog> ubuntu - rpm's just get to everybody
<closure> *shrugs* i was happily nested here in ubuntu when i read it
<ubuntu> although I did buy the book "Point and Click Linux" for a customer of mine.
<closure> this ubuntu + KDE is just bomb diggity though if you ask me
<ubuntu> super - lol, i have begun to notice that.
<closure> only complaint i have is there's no easy way to put video/audio into firefox
<closure> well atleast mp3 support hasn't been added yet
<ubuntu> closure - yes i have preferred KDE for some time.  yeah that's the issue that worries me too.
<closure> i'm unsure of wav
<closure> i just got this script that auto installed a bunch of crap but i still can't hear mp3s and video like wmp will not play
<closure> though i don't believe there is a wmp codec for linux
<ubuntu>  ouch
<SuperCatFrog> closure - mp3 is working out the box in amarok
<closure> however it did add serious java support
<closure> SuperCatFrog, not on my box
<ubuntu> mmm, well dvd jon supposedly produced one a while back.
<SuperCatFrog> closure - wma and wmv have mplayer plugins
<closure> SuperCatFrog, i got xmms
<closure> SuperCatFrog, but i can't use it for a plugin in firefox
<ubuntu> super - yeah but the wmv is buggy as hell.
<closure> i got all my crap playing pretty much
<closure> i got xine for video and xmms for audio
<closure> that's all straight
<closure> but i can't get it to play inside of firefox
<closure> i don't know how to set that up
<ubuntu> damn it took me forever to get libcss running on Suse... so glad I can just apt-get it for debian based distros.
<Riddell> ubuntu: /nick something
<closure> lol
<closure> good move Solaris444 
<Solaris444> sorry about that!
<SuperCatFrog> closure  - in gentoo, i used a package called menplayer
<SuperCatFrog> im not sure if its in debian or not though
<Solaris444> never heard of it...
<closure> SuperCatFrog, and that added video/audio to firefox?
<closure> like on web pages and such
<SuperCatFrog> closure yes, i think so
<closure> hrm
<closure> let me see if it's in here
<SuperCatFrog> it worked in opera, which uses netscape plugins (like firefox)
<Solaris444> damn though there seems to be a serious lack of good media players for both Linux AND windows.
<Solaris444> the base kubuntu live cd seems pretty bare.  does it support automounting?
<closure> nope no plug in >8-/
<SuperCatFrog> solaris - amarok for music, mplayer or xine for video - you cant go wrong with those two
<SuperCatFrog> *three, you cant go wrong with those _three_
<Solaris444> lol
<Solaris444> well amorak seems pretty decent. just ran it now.
<SuperCatFrog> the reason i list two video players is mplayer is better than xine, except for dvd's. also the xine library as output for amarok is much nicer sounding than arts, and there isn't an mplayer out plugin
<Solaris444> i assume it comes with the default kde libraries?
<SuperCatFrog> solaris - you assume what comes with the default kde libs?
<Solaris444> amorak.
<SuperCatFrog> yes
<Solaris444> cool.
<SuperCatFrog> as of 3.4 iirc
<Solaris444> i suspected as much.  i think kde 3.4 is easily a match for winxp...
<SuperCatFrog> solaris - i thought the same about kde 3.1.4 (the first version of kde i used)
<closure> Solaris444, xmms
<closure> is the way
<closure> or BMP
<Solaris444> interesting.  my first version was 3.2 (rc1 i think).
<closure> beep media player or whatever but i think it's just a skinned xmms
<Solaris444> closure - xmms has always been an issue for me.  the lag between playback and action is too high.
<closure> Solaris444, try bmp
<SuperCatFrog> i prefer the playlist style media players, like juk and amarok. i prefer amarok to juk because it supports xine-lib for audio out and because its so pretty (downloading album covers, downloading lyrics, etc)
<closure> SuperCatFrog, there is a playlist in xmms/bmp
<closure> >8-P
<Solaris444> super - that gets brownie points in my book.
<closure> you click the thing that says "PLS" or something like that
<closure> and an equalizer
<closure> it's just like winamp
<SuperCatFrog> i know, but i mean media players that have an interface based around the playlist, not with the playlist looking like an afterthough 
<Solaris444> mmm, no i think i see what he means.
<SuperCatFrog> *afterthought
<closure> ahh
<closure> i don't like all my shit in one place and i definitely don't like it cached in the player
<closure> i've got like 200+ gigs of shit though so it is kind of confusing when it's all in one place
<Solaris444> heh.
<Solaris444> fair enough.
<SuperCatFrog> closure - also amarok supports monitoring directories, so if you add a file to one of your audio dir's, amarok will add it. plus you can have smart playlists (when i use it long enough to have a score for the songs, i can select just the top 70 songs so i dont have to listen to my gf's crap)
<closure> and botton line amarok does not play on my comp
<Solaris444> can't say my collection is anywhere near that long.
<Solaris444> what os you running?
<closure> err bottom
<closure> Solaris444, hoary + kde
<closure> on this computer
<closure> i've got a few though
<SuperCatFrog> closure - why doesn't it run on your comp? is amarok a memory/processor hog? 
<closure> SuperCatFrog, honestly i don't know
<SuperCatFrog> (doesn't slow me down at all so ive not noticed, and its never near the top of `top`)
<closure> it just doesn't open
<Solaris444> closure - ok cool.  sounds like you got something decent there.
<SuperCatFrog> oh rite, odd
<closure> it says 'file type not supported' or something
<closure> 2.4.1 Linux 2.6.10-5-386 [i686/448.31MHz] 
<closure> she's a smoker lol
<SuperCatFrog> lol
<closure> this is just a little project laptop i got from a friend
<closure> it had 98se on it
<closure> and it drove me nuts constantly crashing and running like urine so i ordered ubuntu and i think it's great
<SuperCatFrog> i dont know what i'd do without my athlon-xp-2000+ and gig of ram. i think i'd really suffer if i couldn't have those specs
<closure> my desktop is a 2.4ghz and 128+512 ram
<closure> that runs xp though
<SuperCatFrog> i think i'd really suffer if i had to run XP too#
<closure> it needs to be reworked though i haven't had anywhere to put my files
<closure> on that thing i don't think i'd run linux
<closure> not with all the issues with media
<closure> i really just want a damn PPC
<Solaris444> heh.
<Solaris444> damn you must have that thing stuffed with HDD's and memory.
<Solaris444> incidentally, anyone checked out the OOo 2.0 beta yet?
<\sh> ok..now it for sure...i have a long night in front of me...f*cking digital tv stuff
<closure> no i've got a couple other boxes running as file servers pretty much
<Oorworm> are there 64-bit flash, java players and acrobat reader?
<Oorworm> can't seem to install them
<Solaris444> ok nite all. it's 1am here.
<Solaris444> thanks for the advice etc. :-)
<closure> night Solaris444 
<SuperCatFrog> oorworm - there's gplflash - that might run on amd64, as might blackdown java
<SuperCatFrog> nite solaris
<SuperCatFrog> or ibm-java might run on amd64
<SuperCatFrog> no idea about acrobat
<SuperCatFrog> cant you run them in 32bit mode?
<Oorworm> don't know. Surfing the web here and tried to install them but thet say that there is no package for my browser,...
<SuperCatFrog> for your browser?
<SuperCatFrog> oic
<puckman> Hello
<puckman> I just re-installed kubuntu but the hardware clock of my machine was set to 1904
<SuperCatFrog> hello
<puckman> so now all the files on my system think they were made in 1904
<puckman> is there a way to correct this?
<SuperCatFrog> puckman  -as root, do this:
* puckman waits for it :)
<SuperCatFrog> find . | xargs touch
<SuperCatFrog> that should update all your files timestamps to the current date
<SuperCatFrog> it'l take a while though
<SuperCatFrog> erm
<SuperCatFrog> set the clock properly first though, or you'l just be setting them to 1904 again
<puckman> I set the clock
<puckman> argh
<puckman> my keyboard layout is differnt :P
<puckman> dont know where the pipe is
<puckman> eek
<Oorworm> Supercat > Can you tell me where to get the w32codecs, cause "sudo apt-get install w32codecs" doesn't work
<SuperCatFrog> if your in X, copy it
<puckman> I wish someone did a mac keyboard mapping
<SuperCatFrog> ooworm - mplayerhq.org has them
<Oorworm> k thx
<bhna> Oorworm: look at ubuntu wiki restricted formats marilat
<Oorworm> i'll take a peep
<Oorworm> thx
<SuperCatFrog> ive got to get back to gentoo so i can record homo+gay for my GF in mythtv
<SuperCatFrog> cya's
<SuperCatFrog> actually, i'l be back in a minute, i'l come back from there
<jsubl2> anybody else noticed problems with hald seem to make konqueror crash
<puckman> supercat, I did that
<puckman> but it does not do anything
<puckman> "find . | xargs touch" right?
<toastie> this is fun
<Oorworm> bhna> Marilat doens't have amd64 codecs
<bhna> hi what is the diffrent between packeges linux-kernel-header and linux-headers-2.6.10-5 
<bhna> Oorworm: sorry :-(
<Oorworm> Supercat> is it possible that mplayerhq.org doens't exist? can't find there website...
<Oorworm> No probs bhna. Thx 4 trying to help
<jsubl2> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/news.html
<Oorworm> thx dude
<toastie> could someone version check me please?
<toastie> and pm me
<SuperCatFrog> hello again
<Oorworm> ok, i downloaded the codecs
<Oorworm> how can i install/use them?
<Oorworm> hi
<SuperCatFrog> oorworm - there's instructions on the mplayerhq site, although if there is a package available you should use that
<SuperCatFrog> brb
<puckman> oorworm..... you dutch by any chance?
<Oorworm> yep
<Oorworm> belg
<puckman> ah, belg aint dutch
<Oorworm> hehe
<Oorworm> but i speak dutch
<puckman> Flemish.
<puckman> Dont say it is dutch, my pervious employer paid me 3000 quid extra a year because I spoke belgium
<puckman> :P
<Jefis> general error: missing L0 device in ifconfig
<SuperCatFrog> back
<nakata> oi... my arts setup lacks the ability to decode mp3s, what do i have to do to rectify this?
<Riddell> nakata: akode-mpeg from universe
<nakata> amazing
<nakata> Riddell: <3 <-love
<nakata> that only took... one week to fix
<Riddell> you're welcome
<Riddell> it is in the FAQ
<nakata> forget the faq, it should be in suggested packages when you install arts or amarok ;/
<Tm_T> nakata: no it should not, because of license issue
<KaiL_> suggested, not depend!
<Tm_T> well, they can't even suggest it ;p
<Tm_T> it's unofficial, you know?
<KaiL_> it's not allowed to say, that it exists?
<nakata> license where?
<Tm_T> nakata: mpeg isn't a "free" format
<nakata> sure it is.
<Tm_T> eh
<nakata> where isn't it free?
<Tm_T> err, sorry, I can explain it by finnish :p
<nakata> that's fine
<_buz> anybody know how i can print from osx to a cups printer on kubuntu (osx uses cups and ipp, too)
<Tm_T> nakata: eli selitn suomeksi
<Riddell> nakata: EPO countries, US and elsewhere
<Tm_T> Riddell: thank you, my english is quite restricted
<Tm_T> Riddell: it was something to do 'bout patent issue right? can't remember exactly
<Tm_T> hm, maybe I should doublecheck my lines =)
<KaiL_> afair somebody might have some patents on mpeg, they are normally not allowed to use, as they worked on mpeg development...
<Tm_T> :)
<KaiL_> ...whose are currently *not* valid in the EPO countries...
<Tm_T> eh, telia
<Riddell> Tm_T: yes
<Riddell> KaiL_: they are approved by the EPO
<KaiL_> Riddell: doesn't make them valid, as they are software patents
<mr_clark> Hi guys. Just wanna say thanks for a great distro!
<bur[n] er> anyone use amarok?  and can you tell me how to use gstreamer with amarok rather than arts?
<bhna> bur[n] er: change the engine
<bur[n] er> how?  gstreamer isn't there
<bhna> bur[n] er: you have to intsall gstreamer first
<bur[n] er> i have gstreamer0.8-mad and all gstreamer plugins
<bhna> bur[n] er: install amarok-engines
<bur[n] er> hrm... htat's not available
<nakata> amarok-gstreamer
<bhna> bur[n] er: its in the repo
<_candyban> Hi guys
<bhna> bur[n] er: amarok-engines and amarok-gestreamer
<bur[n] er> hrm.. i don't see it, but i'll check again
<_candyban> Can anyone point me to some *good* documentation how to hook up some external device for input? (e.g. I want like 4 buttons to control my pc)
<_candyban> I don't want to buy expensive hardware ... and I don't want to study to become some phd in electricity and/or electronics ... I know (a bit) of high level programming
<bur[n] er> bhna: in breezy maybe?
<bur[n] er> i'm using hoary and it's not there
<_candyban> Anyone?
<bhna> bur[n] er: you need the universe repo
<bur[n] er> nevermind :)
<bur[n] er> i was using warty's universe :)
<bur[n] er> thanks all
<bhna> bur[n] er: ;-)
<lexNL> hiya guys.
<lexNL> trying out the new kubuntu, I am finding that kaffeine crashes when playing a video file (a divx avi, as luck would have it)
<lexNL> any ideas?
<closure> lexNL, did as well with me
<closure> i got xine instead
<closure> it works ok
<lexNL> closure: but I don't think i can get lirc to controle xine via irkick :) good point though.
<lexNL> i'll check out if xine is installed :)
<skaman> hi guys do anyone of u experienced konqueror crashes in the new version of kubuntu?
<closure> what is lirc?
<skaman> i crash every minute :S
<skaman> lirc is a infrared handler if i don't mistake
<lexNL> closure: my remote controle, driver lirc, kde program to make it control kde programs: irkick.
<closure> like tv remote control?
<lexNL> closure: yeah, like that. Only I bougt it with my tv-card. But I could have used my tv remote I guess.
<lexNL> everyone: both xine and kaffeine crash when trying to play a video. any ideas?
<closure> hrm not if xine doesn't work
<closure> everything else crashes for me
<closure> including "totem-xine"
<lexNL> ow...
<lexNL> hmm.
<closure> not sure how that works since it seems like it's just a different front end for the same program
<lexNL> yeah, the xine-ui package also doesn't play.
<lexNL> and kaffeine as front-end doesn't help.
<skaman> i have same problem with konqueror & kopete :S
<skaman> always crashin
<lexNL> skaman: yeah, I read... just konqueror for browsing the web, or also browsing files
<closure> lexNL, i use it for browsing files that's all
<closure> and it still crashes occasionaly
<lexNL> ow... hmm, more luck here. I haven't actually had konqueror crash
<closure> i just reset my config for it though i've yet to reboot
<skaman> how can i fix it?
<sorin> I don't want to install the enire gnome.  What libraries do I need to run Firefox in KDE?
<skaman> just use apt-get man
<lexNL> sorin: usually kynaptic or synaptic figures that out automatically
<lexNL> skaman: well, you could erase konqueror's config files and start it again.
<lexNL> see if that is better.
<skaman> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<lexNL> skaman: does it crash on one directory, or just random?
<skaman> random
<skaman> & kopete too
<skaman> where can i find config fles?
<lexNL> yeah, never had much luck with kopete myself, so given up on that.
<lexNL> skaman: in /home/yourname/.kde/config
<lexNL> konquerorrc - just rename it and restart kde... log out / log in.
<lexNL> not sure if that is all there is to konq config files though.
<skaman> i dont have /home/yourname/.kde/config O_o
<lexNL> everyone: with a fresh install, when I open "storage media" and click on a partition without a green triangle, i get an error complaining about fstab.
<lexNL> everyone: so, how do I "mount" these partitions automatically?
<skaman> skaman@Ska-box:~$ ls /home/skaman/.kde
<skaman> Autostart  cache-Ska-box  share  socket-Ska-box  tmp-Ska-box
<skaman> skaman@Ska-box:~$
<lexNL> kde/share/config
<lexNL> :)
<lexNL> missed the share
<skaman> i rename it
<lexNL> there are a few konq files there.
<skaman> & restart?
<lexNL> yeah, log out, log in.
<lexNL> don't bother booting
<skaman> ok
<skaman> stay there i can explain how to mount
<skaman> the hd
<lexNL> skaman: i know how to do it manually, but it'd like storage media to do it!
<lexNL> that's the whole point of that program!
<skaman> just add the devices in etc/fstab
<skaman> with option noauto
<lexNL> yeah, but then I am doing it! it automatically mounts my thumbdrive!
<sorin> I finally decided.  I'm going to buy an iPod.  I tried the free ipods way, but only got 2 referrals.
<skaman> i think that is a hotplug problem
<lexNL> well, hotplug works as my thumbdrive/memorystick whatever works perfectly and gets mounted and just works
<lexNL> now my other partition on my harddisk.
<lexNL> I can't just click on them and see them!
<lexNL> it works with the difficult memorystick, but not my normal partitions !? 
<skaman> are they in /etc/fstab?
<lexNL> nope.
<skaman> u haveto add them
<lexNL> neither is my thumbdrive I am guessing!
<lexNL> any tool to do that for me?
<lexNL> like kfstab-automate orso ?
<skaman> yes but thumbdrive is an hotplug device
<candyban> Is there some kind of serial device detection program?
<skaman> dunno
<lexNL> hmm.
<lexNL> good one
<lexNL> to detect for example what?
<closure> who was it htat was talking aobut lirc?
<candyban> lexNL: mouse 
<lexNL> closure: I was :)
<candyban> lexNL: but I don't want to use it in X ... I already have a PS/2 mouse connected
<closure> lexNL, so you say like a universal remote will work if i have an infared thing on my laptop?
<lexNL> candyban: you have a mouse, but you don't want x to use it?
<candyban> lexNL: I just want to figure out how to use the serial port to control external devices
<lexNL> closure: hmm, no experience with infrared on laptops, but I am thinking yes... 
<candyban> lexNL: I have a PS/2 mouse which is working fine ... I want to use the serial mouse just to capture input and output from the serial port
<lexNL> lexnl: ah, ok. you'll have to edit the etc/x11/xorg.conf file for that...
<lexNL> candyban: ^
<uniq> candyban: like a serial sniffer /monitor ? 
<candyban> lexNL: no, I don't want X ...
<lexNL> candyban: not sure if debian / (k)ubuntu has a tool for that.
<candyban> lexNL: I just want to see (in a terminal) e.g. when I click button 1
<lexNL> oh! I get it.
<candyban> lexNL: and I don't want it to interfere with my current mouse on PS/2
<candyban> lexNL: just think of it as a generic serial device which happens to be a mouse
<uniq> http://sourceforge.net/projects/serialsniffer/
<uniq> or something.
<lexNL> hmm. you could just do something like cat /dev/ttyS0 orsomething... but I really aah, uniq has something
<skaman> ok worked!
<lexNL> skaman: no more konq crashes?
<lexNL> hmm. amazing, it actually worked :)
<uniq> first promising hit on google :)
<closure> lexNL, how do i know what play is and such
<candyban> lexNL: what worked?
<lexNL> candyban: the x not reacting to serial port is an x config issue. You should be able to make it ingore serial mouses...
<closure> or does it recognize the remote control or something?
<skaman> let's see
<lexNL> candyban: hmm, skaman's thing.
<lexNL> closure: read up the lirc.org website.
<skaman> no more crashes
<skaman> i hope
<skaman> :P
<lexNL> closure: the idea is to setup the lirc deamon, then program that deamon with a script in which you say which thing is which button. Then you can set up things like irkick to make the key do something
<skaman> lexNL:mount your hd with the option noauto
<skaman> and whan cliking
<skaman> they will mount
<lexNL> skaman: in the /etc/fstab?
<skaman> yes
<lexNL> ok, will do that.
* lexNL notices star trek is about to begin. 
* lexNL offline to watch it!
<lexNL> bye all! Thanks for helping.
* hunger sighs. Why is .deb associated with kate?
<closure> hunger not sure i have noticed that though
<closure> what should it be associated with? so i can set that?
<sorin> Is there a taskman in KDE?
<kmanTFM> closure: debs should be associated with ksynaptic or kpackage
<uniq> sorin: like 'ksysguard' ?
<sorin> task manager
<sorin> that lists all the taskts and you can kill them or change the ThreadPriority
<closure> kmanTFM, thanks
<uniq> sorin: that's what ksysguard does.
<sorin> I seem some sensors
<uniq> change to the processor view, tabs.. 
<uniq> over the sensor graphs.. 
<sparkling> hi all
<uniq> hello.
<sparkling> i've installed in this moment kubuntu but i can only set 640x480
<sparkling> is it possible to set more?
<sparkling> i've an ati 
<uniq> ok.. sure it's possible.
<sparkling> how'
<uniq> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sparkling> how?
<sparkling> ok tnx
<sparkling> now i try
<uniq> start konsole, and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<membreya> does kubuntu have an install DVD at all ?
<coreymon77> hi everyone
<sparkling> ok all done uniq
<sparkling> how can i re-configure the kde language?
<coreymon77> hi guys
<coreymon77> does anyone talk around here?
<coreymon77> why is it so quiet here?
<coreymon77> somebody say something!!!
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> hello
<sorin> is there a way to browse the repository with apt-get like you can do with ports?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> well some of us has jobs }
<sorin> I'm trying to see if Beagle is there.
<haggai> sorin: you can use kynaptic or aptitude
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> so on kubuntu are there good apt-get repos
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> i just installed suse 9.2 for my wife and its a pain on apt-get for repos /deps
<TestDummy> It couldn't find half the stuff I wanted to install and one of the thing its found is an older version
<TestDummy> =|
<octave_octet> Hi,
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> going to try this distro see whats up
* TestDummy has scary thoughts about his old Suse 9.1 install. Dependancy hell was not a fun place :(
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> if not back to mandriva  :[
<coreymon77> testdummy: have you done apt-get update lately?
<TestDummy> What do you mean?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> ive been having hell on apt-get repos
<msumu> coreymon77: KDE is boring
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> then when i get them  there are gpg sigs  problemxs
<msumu> that s why this channel is born dead
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> kde why is that
<bhna> sorin: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryBeagleInstallHowto
<_-InMa-_> hola!
<haggai> msumu: if you'd like to troll how about joining #ubuntu instead?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> lol
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> no kidding
<msumu> JuNkPhreak|UnIx: don't go KUBUNTU 
<haggai> msumu: #ubuntu is the place for gnome lovers
<octave_octet> If I understand correctly future upgrades of upstream softwares (like in Debian Unstable) will appear in universe ? Am I right ?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> and why is that
<hunger> closure: Dunno... maybe kynaptic? Or just have it saved to disk?
<hunger> closure: Can kynaptic install debs?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> msumu  i used all kinds of  desktop managers i like kde so ....
<octave_octet> hunger: Yes
<msumu> JuNkPhreak|UnIx: try UBUNTU the real
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> ive dled them all
<octave_octet> hunger: It can do litttle beyond that but he can at least do that
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> from the site will try them all 
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> dling to my sparc box 
<msumu> haggai: I speak the truth that 's why you so....
<msumu> but don't worry about it, you kubuntu dudes just smart enough to ...
<msumu> hahahaaha
<hunger> octave_octet: Never used it:-)
<msumu> JuNkPhreak|UnIx: twice : please try UBUNTU
<bhna> msumu: go to #ubuntu
<msumu> JuNkPhreak|UnIx: kde has to many things on it
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> lol msumu well thing is i can choose any distro i want to try at am
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> any time
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> thats all your pref
<hunger> Any new debs yet?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> not mine
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> if i dont like i will go back to mandrake
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> no biggy
<coreymon77> testdummy: have you ever typed in apt-get update into a konsole
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> msumu why come in to this channel and flame it just dont get it 
<TD|Blah> Ack! I hate lag =(
<TD|Blah> This is absoultely hilarious
<coreymon77> testdummy: did you ever type that?
<TD|Blah> The server in Oregon does lag but the in Finland is fine
<TD|Blah> The irony..
<TD|Blah> Huh?
<TD|Blah> Type what?
<msumu> JuNkPhreak|UnIx:don't get mad at me . y all know how pissy kde is.
<msumu> sa well as mandrake
<TD|Blah> ...
<TD|Blah> If it makes msumu feel any better, I've used Ubuntu with Gnome before
<TD|Blah> I couldn't get used to it
<msumu> and
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> lol please its just  a desktop get over it 
<TD|Blah> Yeah
<Cloney> Where's the 'real men use a framebuffered console and no X' contingent when you need them?
<msumu> TD|Blah: the problem with kde is the fact that the menu kinda bitchy
<msumu> like in windows
<TD|Blah> ?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> lol
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> omg dude stop im dieding lol
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> gnome isnt perfect ether lol
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> just be glad we use linux in gen
<msumu> JuNkPhreak|UnIx: pfff not especially gnome is better but kde is simply the worst
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> well that your opinion now inst it
<_DAB_> Hello :) How do I execute alsaconf in kubuntu?  I have alsa-utils  installed...
<Dinofly> hello
<Cloney> KDE users are, on the whole, less prone to go into Gnome channels and start little fires.
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> also not alot going on with gnaome last time i check on there sites looked pretty dead
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> gnome
<_DAB_> sudo: alsaconf: command not found
<_DAB_> is what I got
<_DAB_> any idea?
<Dinofly> hello, i have a very little question
<TestDummy> Is it even installed?
<Dinofly> i have a palm pilot and it is seen by dmesg
<msumu> Cloney: I am not a gnome user, just an anti-kde :)
<_DAB_> TestDummy:  yeah
<Dinofly> but i don't know which device in /dev is associated with it
<Cloney> Would you mind being anti-KDE somewhere else?
<Dinofly> how can i know that ?
<_DAB_> TestDummy:  well... alsa-utils is installad so alsaconf should be installed..
<Cloney> Perhaps an empty channel, or a vacuum jar, or the public library.
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> well then why come in here and  pfft off kde ?  
<msumu> Cloney: you c@ck suck@
<uniq> junkphreak|unix: /ignore him :)
<Cloney> This is the wrong channel for cock sucking too. Try #irchelp if this is confusing you.
<_DAB_> does anybody know how to use alsaconf?
<sparkling> hi all again
<sparkling> but now from kubuntu :D
<motaboy> Hi all!
<msumu> _DAB_: alsamixer in terminal
<_DAB_> msumu: thx! 
<_DAB_> :)
<Dinofly> no
<msumu> Dinofly: what's up ?
<Dinofly> does anyone knows how to find out what entry in /dev is associated with a device listed in dmesg ?
<Dinofly> just some lag msumu ;)
<msumu> Dinofly: is the device mounted ? if yes "mount" in terminal and you 'll have the information
<msumu> Dinofly: what's up ?
<Dinofly> it is not a hard drive
<Dinofly> it is a palm pilot
<Dinofly> (and sorry for my english ;))
<msumu> you may have an icon on the desktop
<Dinofly> i don't have one
<msumu> how do you know that your palm is mounted then ?
<Dinofly> kpilot doesn't detect my palm pilot because he is searching it in /dev/pilot
<msumu> ah ok
<Dinofly> msumu: i don't think that a palm must be mounted
<sparkling> how can i set "cd.." like "cd .." ? i remember that i have to modify a file like bashrc or something but i don't remeber well....
<Dinofly> it is not usb mass storage
<uniq> dinofly: is it connected via usb or serial? 
<Dinofly> sparkling: alias
<Dinofly> uniq: usb
<msumu> Dinofly: oui mais c synchronis pareil en fait
<sparkling> Dinofly: exactly where are alises?
<Dinofly> sparkling: i'm not an expert but i think you should edit your .bashrc or .bash_profile file
<sparkling> ok tnx now i try
<Dinofly> and type man alias to know how to use this command
<Dinofly> it is simple but i don't know it :p
<uniq> dinofly: I guess you've got it on /dev/ttyUSB0 or /dev/ttyUSB1.. if that helps.. 
<uniq> I don't have a palm.. so i'm just guessing.
<Dinofly> uniq: it seems you're right because dmesg said this:
<Dinofly> usb 1-1.2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6
<Dinofly> visor 1-1.2:1.0: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter detected
<Dinofly> usb 1-1.2: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now attached to ttyUSB0
<Dinofly> usb 1-1.2: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now attached to ttyUSB1
<Dinofly> but /dev/ttyUSB* doesn't exist !
<sparkling> Dinofly: sorry for my level but where are the bash file for alias?
<Dinofly> in your home directory sparkling 
<Dinofly> but the files beginning with a dot are not shown by default
<sparkling> ok founded :P
<sparkling> i'm searching bash but it is .bashrc
<sparkling> tnx
<Dinofly> uniq: ttyUSB0 and ttyUSB1 are created when i push the hotsync button
<Dinofly> but kpilot doesn't see my palm
<Pol> Hello, what's the name of the kde default theme under kubuntu ?
<uniq> dinofly: do you have access to the devices? ttyUSB* ? 
<uniq> (I guess the devices have group-ownership dialout?)
<Dinofly> erfff you're right uniq i'm stupid
<Dinofly> i don't have read access
* Dinofly is stupid
<Dinofly> thanks !!!
<uniq> it works?
<coreymon77> testdummy: one question for you
<TestDummy> Okay.
<Dinofly> not tested but it should work now :)
<uniq> lets hope so.
<Dinofly> Pol: i think it is plastik
<Pol> Dinofly: and the color theme ?
<coreymon77> testdumy: about your apt problem
<TestDummy> What about it?
<bhna> Pol: lipstik
<coreymon77> testdummy: have you ever typed sudo apt-get update into a konsole window?
<Pol> bhna: do you know where to get it?
<TestDummy> Nah, I've just done sudo apt-get install =|
<Pol> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=18223
<Pol> ok
<coreymon77> testdummy: thats your problem
<bhna> Pol: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=18223
<sparkling> after i've modified the bash maybe i've to reboot?
<sparkling> or is already done?
<coreymon77> the reason you cant find anything in apt is because you never update it
<TestDummy> =(
<TestDummy> So how do I use that command?
<coreymon77> testdummy: open up a konsole window
<TestDummy> I'm gonna need to reboot :|
<coreymon77> no you dont
<TestDummy> (I didn't boot into Linux this morining x_x) 
<coreymon77> oh
<TestDummy> I run a dual-boot on here
<coreymon77> that would make sense
<coreymon77> okay
<uniq> sparkling: re-login is enought.
<coreymon77> reboot into linux
<sparkling> ok tnx
<uniq> or just run the script from the console
<uniq> cd;./.bashrc
<sparkling> all done :D
<uniq> would do it.
<coreymon77> testdummy: okay you in linux?
<TestDummy> Yep
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> so open up a konsole window
<TestDummy> Okay
<coreymon77> is it open?
<TestDummy> Uh huh
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> so
<coreymon77> in the console\
<coreymon77> type in sudo -s
<coreymon77> and then your password
<TestDummy> Okay
<coreymon77> now type
<coreymon77> apt-get update
<TestDummy> Whoa
<coreymon77> what?
<TestDummy> Er, let me guess
<TestDummy> What does that do?
<coreymon77> updates all of the repositories for apt with new files
<coreymon77> tons of files are being added to apt every day
<TestDummy> Ah, I thought that's what it did
<coreymon77> now just type in apt-get update a few more times (each time waiting for it to first before typing it again) and then your  all set
<TestDummy> ?
<TestDummy> You mean I'm suppossed to do that more than once?
<coreymon77> since you have never done it before
<coreymon77> yes
<coreymon77> normally
<coreymon77> o
<coreymon77> no
<TestDummy> Hm...
<delphi> coreymon77: why would you need to type it more than once in one day?
<coreymon77> delphi: testdummy has never done it before
<delphi> sure, i understand, but it only needs to be done once?
<coreymon77> not if he hasnt donge it before ever
<TestDummy> Hm... okay, I did it like twice for now.
<TestDummy> I still have another problem though
<coreymon77> thats good for now
<TestDummy> It won't see my XP drive.. 
<coreymon77> remeber to do that often from now on\
<lonnie> you should a only have to apt-get update once to be current on the repositories...
<TestDummy> It says "mount: can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<coreymon77> testdummy: ttry getting back into root in a konsole window
<TestDummy> Okay
<coreymon77> then type konqueror (once you are in root)
<coreymon77> and then try it
<coreymon77> oh ya
<TestDummy> Same thing
<delphi> coreymon77: but doesn't it just update with all of the sources in the sources list  all at once?
<coreymon77> and your windows drive is in media://windows
<TestDummy> There is a bunch of output though
<coreymon77> doesnt matter
<TestDummy> Still doesn't do anything
<coreymon77> delphi: not fully if you havent done it before (as far as i know)
<TestDummy> I do that, get the list of drives, click one, error message
<coreymon77> testdummy: go to the top folder (/) in the root knoqueror
<delphi> coreymon77: interesting, i didn't know that.
<TestDummy> Okay
<coreymon77> testdummy: do you see a folder called "media"
<TestDummy> Yes I do, theres "cdrom" and "cdrom0" in it
<TestDummy> No other drives
<coreymon77> nothing called "windows"
<TestDummy> Nope
<TestDummy> Or whatever else it'd be called (Last few one's I've used called disk0part1 and hda1)
<sparkling> usually i use wvdial command to start internet connection and i tap ctrl+c in the same terminal to stop it...is it possible to make it with kron? to connect is simple..i only set sudo wvdial but how i can stop the connection with an automatic commando?
<uniq> sparkling: try kppp
<coreymon77> testdummy: wait a  sec
<coreymon77> let me check
<sparkling> i've tried but i don't know why but dont work
<uniq> for a kde app.. and if you'd like a console-app.. try pppconfig, and use pon to connect.. and poff to disconnect.
<coreymon77> testdummy: i got it
<coreymon77> in a konsole window
<coreymon77> first type
<SpookyET> Does BitRock register with your package management?
<coreymon77> sudo mkdir /media/windows
<coreymon77> then type sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<coreymon77> then lastly type sudo umount /media/windows/
<sparkling> tnx uniq i'll try it 
<coreymon77> okay?
<TestDummy> Okay
<TestDummy> Just a second
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> tell me when
<TestDummy> Okay, there we go
<TestDummy> Messed up the first time because I said "unmask=0222" instad of "umask=0222"
<TestDummy> =|
<TestDummy> But, yeah, after I fixed that, did the rest no problem
<TestDummy> Now what?
<uniq> 0222 ? 
<uniq> I use 022..
<TestDummy> I'm just going off what he said
<TestDummy> I'm not sure
<uniq> try 022.
<sparkling> can i use another file manager instead of konqueror?
<coreymon77> testdummy
<coreymon77> did it work?
<sparkling> better: is there another file explorer installed of default?
<TestDummy> I get a folder but nothing in it
<uniq> sparkling: like what? - konq is very powerful imho.
<uniq> sparkling: but sure you can.. you can start which ever application you'd like.
<coreymon77> you have to go into the folder as root
<coreymon77> with the root knoqueror
<TestDummy> Okay.
<TestDummy> Blah
<TestDummy> Nothing
<sparkling> at the moment i'm using konq to surf the web and to surf files...and is not so usefull :P
<sparkling> but probably is becouse i need to install firefox to wurf web
<coreymon77> oh ya
<coreymon77> testdummy: do this
<coreymon77> type
<coreymon77> sudo mount -a
<coreymon77> into konsol
<coreymon77> e
<TestDummy> Still nothing
<coreymon77> reestart x
<TestDummy> Okay..
<TestDummy> Still nothing
<uniq> testdummy: what is it you're trying to do? 
<coreymon77> testdummy: ill ask my bro when he gets home
<coreymon77> he will know what to do
<TestDummy> uniq: Just mount a ntfs drive as read-only
<uniq> testdummy: add something like: "/dev/hda3       /media/windows  ntfs    ro,umask=022,dmask=022  0 0" to /etc/fstab
<uniq> that will mount /dev/hda3 to /media/windows.
<TestDummy> hda3??
<TestDummy> It's hda1 last I checked
<uniq> you'll have to change that to fit your setup.
<TestDummy> And how would I add that to whatever
<TestDummy> I'm not sure
<uniq> ok.
<uniq> start konsole.
<TestDummy> Okay
<uniq> sudo -s
<TestDummy> Got that
<uniq> echo ""/dev/hda3 /media/windows ntfs ro,umask=022,dmask=022 0 0" >> /etc/fstab
<uniq> make sure you use two >'s
<TestDummy> Alrighty
<uniq> done? 
<TestDummy> Yeah
<uniq> now.. did you change /dev/hda3 to /dev/hda1 or what? 
<TestDummy> Uh... whoops. I didn't =|
<uniq> ok.
<TestDummy> Just a second
<uniq> no problem.
<uniq> don't run the command once again.
<uniq> just edit the file.
<TestDummy> How?
<uniq> use nano or something.
<uniq> nano /etc/fstab
<TestDummy> Okay.
<eckhart> hi, does a kubuntu default installation filter some outgoing connections?
<sparkling> does exist a small and light pop3 client (like magic mail monitor if you know) that i can checkk all my accounts, it should download only the headers and i can delete directly the message from the server, then after that i can download the correct mail with TB for example...
<eckhart> sorry, just forget my question
<legion> My aRTs Control applet doesnt work
<legion> when I add it to a panel
<legion> ill give you the error message
<legion> it doesnt add
<firas> hey
<legion> The aRts Control applet could not be loaded. Please check your installation.
<legion> thats what I get when I try and add it to a panel, and it doesn
<legion> doesn't add
<firas> in what folder can I find my kmail mails?
<firas> anyone?
<klaus> hallo
<klaus> hola
<klaus> eo
<legion> how do I get firefox?
<legion> sudo apt-get install firefox doesnt find it
<legion> do i have to compile it from source?
<_P_> mozilla-firefox
<_P_> sudo apt-cache search firefox
<legion> what is apt-cache
<coreymon77> legion: type sudo apt-get update first
<coreymon77> then to the install fiefox thing
<legion> coreymon: did already
<legion> coreymon77: mozilla-firefox did the trick
<legion> When I try and add the aRts control applet to a panel, I get this error: 'The aRts Control applet could not be loaded. Please check your installation.' How do I find out what the problem is?
<delphi> anyone know why i keep getting an error complaing about /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/inex.html cannot be found when starting firefox?
<TestDummy> It doesn't exist?
<TestDummy> Just try changing the homepage 
<TestDummy> Fixed it for me :|
<delphi> did you have the same problem then?
<TestDummy> Before, yes. After, nope
<delphi> done, and fixed. thanks :)
* delphi hugs kubuntu
<KaiL> kdm from kubuntu looks cool.
* legion gropes Kubuntu.
<Riddell> KaiL: thanks :)
<KaiL> hm, where to enable kubuntu-kmenu-side.png?
<KaiL> is there a UI pref for this?
<firas> is it normal that amarok comes with no sound system?
<peek> kubuuntu rox :P
<peek> firas  i have xine engine
<Riddell> KaiL: see SideName=kubuntu-kmenu-side.png  in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/kickerrc
<narg> hrm, anyone else having trouble with amarok instability?
<Riddell> and then see ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc
<Riddell> narg: try using the xine engine
<firas> narg: does your amarok comes with an engine?
<firas> ah
<narg> firas: no.
<narg> it came default with a blank wierd one :p
<firas> narg: sudo apt-get install amarok-engines
<narg> err... how is amarok working if it doesnt come preloaded with an engine?
<KaiL> ah, thanks
<narg> I assumed the blank one was a bug.
<firas> narg: yes i think so, what a shame
<firas> :)
<legion> narg
<legion> check aim
<narg> ok.
<legion> are you even seeing my msgs?
#kubuntu 2005-04-23
<narg> nerp
<narg> I cant see yours
<narg> you seeing mine?
<legion> yes
<narg> I thought something was screwy...
<peek> any one here uses kmobiletools?
<legion> nod
<narg> gah
<legion> when was the last time you saw my msgs?
<legion> that would explain a lot
<legion> :P
<narg> I thought you went by kortor? :p
<narg> days ago...
<legion> i do
<legion> normally
<legion> peer
<Kortor> legion is my new account name
<Kortor> so it auto set my name to legion
<Kortor> when i joined
<Kortor> We are called Legion, for we are many.
<Kortor> :P
<narg> hah
<Kortor> so thats weird that youre not seeing my msgs
<Kortor> its a cool quote
<Kortor> !!!
* darkaudit wonders if my musicbrainz problem would be solved by doing a reinstall with apt-build... alledgely the latest package of libmusicbrainz4 was done without net support enabled
<peek> tttest
<delphi> rrreply
<peek> :P
<peek> testing konversation
<delphi> seems to work :)
<peek> yeah very good
<Kortor> When I try and add the aRts control applet to a panel, I get this error: 'The aRts Control applet could not be loaded. Please check your installation.' How do I find out what the problem is?
<peek> k
<kkathman> greetings
<smouche> hi kkathman!
<narg> gah, I installed amarok-engines package to amarok, and lo and behold, nothing plays at all anymore.
<narg> who packaged this thing? :p
<peek> narg, try killall -9 artsd
<narg> ok
<kkathman> what does Open office use, to assign permissions to files that it writes?
<narg> still foobared peek.
<peek> what is the error that is giving u
<narg> nothing. It just doesnt play, and basicly acts like all tracks are 0 seconds long.
<narg> it starts playing, and goes to the next track a second later
<peek> narg, you have the sound working?
<narg> all while playing nothing
<narg> yes.
<kkathman> hey smouche..how goes it today?
<peek> is it a windows playlist?
<narg> or not,
<narg> sound just stopped working.
<narg> sound recently stopped working, and the playlist is generated by amarok itself.
<jose> ola
<jose> ay alguien?
<jose> hi all
<narg> whee... restarted kde sound system hardcrashed x, but got it worked when I booted my computer ;p
<narg> wow, I think I changed tenses no less than three times in that sentance.
<narg> I love what irc does to grammar.
<peek> lol
<peek> don't tell me..
<narg> Hrm, kde sound is working again, not sure I want to open amarok though...
<Kortor> kicker: WARNING: cannot open applet: libartscontrolapplet because of Library files for "libartscontrolapplet.la" not found in paths.
<Kortor> anyone know where to get that lib?
<coreymon77> testdummy: i know what to do about your windos drive
<TestDummy> What?
<coreymon77> add to /etc/fstab
<TestDummy> I tried that
<coreymon77> add: /dev/hda1 /media/windows ntfs umask=0222,rw,user 0 0
<coreymon77> do you have those 3 options?
<coreymon77> umask=0222,rw,user
<KaiL> rw for ntfs?
<coreymon77> fine
<KaiL> is that secure now?
<coreymon77> ro
<coreymon77> but user to mount as non-root
<coreymon77> that's the important part
<narg> heh, starting up bugged amarok. If I quit, it hardfroze x :P
<KaiL> I'd say, that's a bug
<narg> heh, its done it before.
<narg> didnt this time though
<narg> trying to fix it.
* TestDummy is confused
<Kortor> So I was told in #kde that they think this is probably an issue with my distro instead of kde.
<Kortor> kicker: WARNING: cannot open applet: libartscontrolapplet because of Library files for "libartscontrolapplet.la" not found in paths.
<Kortor> when i try to add aRts control applet to my panel
<Kortor> it doesnt seem to be anywhere on my hd, as far as i can tell
<KaiL> package "arts" installed?
<kkathman> smouche: I found out how to boot to command line now...very nice for a file server :)
<narg> why kortor, just use the buildin volume manager :p
<TestDummy> coreymon77: What do you mean by "add"
<TestDummy> How?
<Kortor> narg: shhhh... i want to stick it on a panel. :(
<Kortor> KaiL: Yes
<smouche> yeah, kkathman!
<smouche> I learned how to rescue myself without rebooting, using irssi to connect to this channel from a command line!
<RandomWhim> Very nice
<Kortor> score
<Kortor> i set my konsole up correctly again
<glass-eye> irssi++
<glass-eye> i hate konsole
<Kortor> i love what i just did to it!
<smouche> I like konsole, but I know nothing, nothing!
<glass-eye> you killed it?
<Kortor> no
<Kortor> it stays shaded at the top of the screen, completely out of sight till i move my mouse up there
<Kortor> then it pops out
<glass-eye> the fonts in konsole are really hard for me to read...no matter what i change them to
<glass-eye> Eterm fonts are nice though
<Kortor> what file is it that is global bash profile?
<smouche> Eterm is too tiny for me
<KaiL> glass-eye: you can also make the fonts bigger :)
<glass-eye> KaiL: its not the size
<glass-eye> they just look fuzzy
<RandomWhim> hmm
<Kortor> so where do I get libartscontrolapplet.la
<Kortor> i get this error trying to add aRts Control Applet to panel
<Kortor> kicker: WARNING: cannot open applet: libartscontrolapplet because of Library files for "libartscontrolapplet.la" not found in paths.
<Kortor> i have installed arts and kdemultimedea
* darkaudit likes aterm
<smouche> have you tried "Bitstream Vera sans mono" for konsole, glass-eye?  only one that looks good for me...
<glass-eye> smouche: i'll have to give it a try
<Kortor> where is the sound change thingy
<Kortor> i cant find it
<Kortor> stare
<Borg^Queen> hey  people
<Kortor> why cant i remove kynaptic?
<Kortor> when i try it tried to remove kubuntu-desktop
<Kortor> O_o
<cartel_> how annoying i cant have 3d and xinerama at same time :(
<Riddell> Kortor: because it's part of kubuntu-desktop
<KaiL> cartel_: which hardware?
<Borg^Queen> Kortor: have you tried to remove it with a no deps option. I don't remember what it is.
<Riddell> Kortor: does no harm to remove kubuntu-desktop, it's just a meta package
<Borg^Queen> Oh
<Borg^Queen> a meta package is a package containing a discription yes?
<Borg^Queen> or instructions
<Riddell> Borg^Queen: it's a package that doesn't contain any files itself, just depends on other packages, kubuntu-desktop and kde are examples
<Borg^Queen> What do you mean by depends on
<Borg^Queen> What function does it server?
<Riddell> depends means it requires other packages to be installed
<Riddell> it just means you can tell it to install kubuntu-desktop and it'll install all the kubuntu programmes
<Kortor> riddel: nod
<Borg^Queen> ohh ok
<Kortor> Can anyone give me a copy of their libartscontrolapplet.la
<Kortor> i seem to be missing it
<Kortor> :(
<Borg^Queen> `That's part of the kdemultimedia-devel package
<Riddell> KaiL: search on packages.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> or like Borg^Queen says 
<Borg^Queen> lol
<Borg^Queen> I've had to research soo much with RH
<KaiL> that was Kortor :)
<Borg^Queen> lol
<Borg^Queen> So how does everyone like kubuntu?
<Borg^Queen> I'm on a distro quest.
<Kortor> I love Kubuntu
<cartel_> its awesome
<Kortor> Thanks, Borg^Queen
<Kortor> everyone else was telling me it was kdemultimedia
<Borg^Queen> Kortor: been there suffered that
<Borg^Queen> They're sort of right.
<smouche> I love kubuntu, but it doesn't always love me back. <sigh>  Story of my life...
<Kortor> Borg^Queen: Heh.
<smouche> konqueror hates me, but kaffeine gets me going, and keeps me up all night!
<cartel_> kubuntu is debian, kde3.4 and xorg..
<Borg^Queen> smouche: explain
<cartel_> match made in heaven
<Borg^Queen> Really
<Borg^Queen> How is the community?
<Borg^Queen> I'm an idealist, so the community is important.
<cartel_> well the community is debian, so its great
<Riddell> Borg^Queen: I love the community, they havn't flamed me once
<smouche> I'm inexperienced with linux, Borg^Queen -- I've had my share of frustrations learning it.  and some apps seem buggy -- but on the whole
<Kortor> This channel isn't as bitter as #debian
<Borg^Queen> I've been to some debian channels and they were horrible.
<smouche> great experience
<Borg^Queen> lol Riddell 
<cartel_> some of them
<cartel_> smouche: i greatly prefer it to windows
<KaiL> Kortor: will come with the time :)
<Kortor> KaiL: Bother. :(
<Borg^Queen> KaiL: what will come with time?
<KaiL> #debian has problems with it immence size
<cartel_> Borg^Queen: give you an example... i work in an office that is still using exchange and wintendo servers (we are planning to migrate away to kolab2)
<KaiL> around 1000 users
<cartel_> Borg^Queen: my windows xp hard disk died, i threw in a new one and installed kubuntu... full integration to all our network out of the box 
<smouche> flamethrowers aren't available in the (k)ubuntu repositories, Riddell.  Licensing issues , I think... ;-)
<cartel_> Borg^Queen: plus i no longer have to use wintendo ;)
<KaiL> kubuntu is 2 or 3 days after the release and there are 80 in a european night......
<Borg^Queen> cartel_: sweet
<smouche> linux connects to my windows shares more easily than windows does!
<Borg^Queen> KaiL: I hope it doesn't become like those debian channels
<Borg^Queen> smouche: I found that to be true also
<Borg^Queen> and to mac
<KaiL> Borg^Queen: in which way?
<cartel_> smouche: network folders rules! kde rules!
<Borg^Queen> cartel_: I'm adding wintendo to my Linux Terminology Book
<cartel_> amarok rules!
<KaiL> kill-friendly-ops?
<smouche> kaffeine rules!
<cartel_> openoffice2 rules!
<Borg^Queen> LOL
<smouche> well, kaffeine works, anyway!
<cartel_> gtk2-engines-gtk-qt rules!
<Kortor> What program gives me Media Control applet?
<Borg^Queen> Why did they start calling dir folders?
<Riddell> Borg^Queen: more user friendly or something, there was a big discussion about it
<cartel_> Borg^Queen: familiarity for wintendo droids?
<Borg^Queen> Kortor: right click on your kicker taskbar
<Borg^Queen> Got to add applet
<Borg^Queen> You'll see it in there.
<Kortor> Borg^Queen: I know how to add applets... it's not in there
<Borg^Queen> Unless you're talking about kmix
<cartel_> Borg^Queen: 'folder' is a good name. directory takes longer to type
<KaiL> bad, that kicker-applets depends on gtk1.2
<Riddell> KaiL: it does?
<Borg^Queen> cartel_: wintendo driods, you made my book twice lol
<smouche> and "folder" suits the icon -- what would a "directory" icon look like, a phone book?  ;-)
<KaiL> it depends on xmms...
<cartel_> Borg^Queen: kde needs an option for how stupid to treat its users
<KaiL> which is gtk1.2
<cartel_> ;)
<Borg^Queen> cartel_: yes
<cartel_> or perhaps, when you boot into kde for the first time, it gives an intelligence test.. and configures itself appropriately...
<Borg^Queen> There should be two modes: I'm a win user and I have a brain.
<cartel_> Error: you are too stupid to own a computer.
<Borg^Queen> lol
<Kortor> Borg^Queen: Ah, I needed the kicker-applets package.
<Borg^Queen> rotfl
<Borg^Queen> Oh yes Kortor that would help lol
<smouche> there's a kicker applets package?  
<KaiL> cartel_: ehy, don't make all supporters workless!
<Kortor> Borg^Queen: :P
<Borg^Queen> I just assumed you had it
<cartel_> Borg^Queen: droid is a derogative term for a person with only one clearly defined job
<Kortor> Borg^Queen: Nope. Didn't even know there was such thing till KaiL said something about it
<Borg^Queen> Well thanks people. You've convinced me to give it a shot. Thank you very much for your kindness.
<cartel_> Borg^Queen: below that is a drone, who has to be told all of what to do
<debrihmi> does anyone know know i can keep the cd drive spinning while in my ubuntu session so i can have quick access?
<Riddell> cartel_: does that make me the kubuntu droid? :)
<cartel_> Riddell: you have other responsibilities?
<Borg^Queen> hey my drones are very intelligent
* Borg^Queen assimilate Riddell 
<Riddell> not really, I just look after kubuntu
<Borg^Queen> add an s in there
<cartel_> im sure hed like that
<smouche> I saw that coming
<Borg^Queen> lol
<Borg^Queen> Riddell: you do what?
<Riddell> Borg^Queen: make kubuntu
<cartel_> Borg^Queen if you assimilate me can i see your tits
<Borg^Queen> Excuse me?
<smouche> Alice Krige can assimilate me anytime
<cartel_> lololol
<Riddell> cartel_: "not appropriate dude" as jdub would say
<Borg^Queen> I should beat you within a inch of your life
<cartel_> but you cant
<Borg^Queen> Not yet. I'm homing in on your location as we speak
<Borg^Queen> Next time the bell rings, beware.
<cartel_> ring ring 
<cartel_> bananaphone!
<Borg^Queen> I take it cartel_ it the looney one here?
<Borg^Queen> Riddell: you make kubuntu?
<Borg^Queen> You're  devel?
<cartel_> ok i need a kde app for doing network mapping like visio/dia
<cartel_> such a thing exist?
<Borg^Queen> Yes, http://kde-apps.org
<Borg^Queen> Search there
<Riddell> Borg^Queen: yes, they don't call me Elite Kubuntu Riddell for nothing
<KaiL> lol
<cartel_> Riddell: pff you arent elite, you're Mostly Harmless
<Borg^Queen> I didn't know they called you that.
<KaiL> cartel_: you cried about Xinerama and 3D - which hardware?
<Borg^Queen> Well I must say I'm impressed. Not because you're a devel but because you're in here with the users
<tek> <cartel_> look for cheops, it does network discover and will map your network out
<cartel_> KaiL: ati
<KaiL> uhm, ok
<cartel_> tek: cheops! i havent heard that word for a while
<cartel_> KaiL: 9200se 
* Riddell loves his users
<cartel_> KaiL: with a pci card as the second monitor
<Borg^Queen> aww how sweet
<KaiL> ah, 2 different cards.... no dualhead...
<Borg^Queen> Oh another question. Does kU include devel packages?
<cartel_> Borg^Queen: kdesdk et al are included
<Borg^Queen> And, is it hard to build a package for ku?
<KaiL> Borg^Queen: it does.
<Borg^Queen> Good
<Borg^Queen> I like to compile and create my own packages
<KaiL> not really, it's the same as for debian ;)
<Borg^Queen> good
<KaiL> I only don't see any use in it
<Borg^Queen> pardon?
<KaiL> or did I missunderstand you?
<cartel_> tek: im looking for something i can prototype network layouts on
<Borg^Queen> KaiL: what didn't you understand? I'm lost.
<KaiL> do you want to build additional packages (good idea) or recompile existing ones (waste of cpu time)
<KaiL> ?
<Borg^Queen> Both, most existing ones. I do a lot of pro bono work with people that can't afford any net connections 
<Borg^Queen> So I bring the sources with me when I update or give them a computer.
<Borg^Queen> I do this until they can afford a connection.
<Phr3ak> hello all
<Borg^Queen> hello
<Phr3ak> question just installed kubuntu and need to set a root passwd
<Riddell> Phr3ak: why?
<Riddell> why set a root password?  (not why install kubuntu :)
<Phr3ak> so i can change things
<Riddell> Phr3ak: sudo is your friend
<Phr3ak> dunno been trying
<Phr3ak> Hmmm
<Phr3ak> sudo yea
<Borg^Queen> I'd like to create a root account and not use sudo. How do I do that. Is there a URL?
<Phr3ak> i guess single user mode ?
<Phr3ak> for now sudo will work
<Riddell> Borg^Queen: why?
<Phr3ak> trying to set nvidia drivers
<Borg^Queen> I'm going to have to look into it.
<KaiL> "sudo su" for a rootshell and set a root-pw there (with 'passwd')?
<Borg^Queen> Riddell: I'm just acustomed to working that way.
<Phr3ak> me too
<Borg^Queen> Perhaps I'll give it a shot.
<Phr3ak> unix admin
<Borg^Queen> Aye
<Phr3ak> but will work on it bbl
<Borg^Queen> Riddell: Is there a url on how to do this?
<KaiL> the Idea above doesn't work?
<Borg^Queen> I don't know, I wrote it down though
<Riddell> Borg^Queen: sudo passwd  will do it
<Riddell> but you should give sudo a chance
<Borg^Queen> I will.
<Borg^Queen> sudo passwd will create a usable root account?
<Riddell> it'll set the root password
<KaiL> hmm, how does the line for the user look in /etc/sudoers?
<carambol> i cant install mplayer with apt and synaptic
<KaiL> carambol: use xine :p
<carambol> how i get mplayer-nogui?
<carambol> xine-ui?
<Borg^Queen> Riddell:  how to you log in as root?
<KaiL> Borg^Queen: su (after that)? :)
<Riddell> Borg^Queen: don't
<Borg^Queen> You can't?
<Riddell> not from kdm
<\sh> riddell: i fixed the double configure 
<Riddell> \sh: rocking, what did you do?
<\sh> riddell: hehe..i checked your rules file from konversation....
<Borg^Queen> Why was that done?
<carambol> xine..no installation cadidate
<Riddell> Borg^Queen: because logging in as root is wrong wrong wrong
<\sh> ifeq (,$(TEST))
<\sh>         # To circumvent: fakeroot debian/rules TEST=1 binary
<\sh>         [ ! -d debian/.svn ] 
<\sh>         [ ! -d ./CVS ] 
<\sh> endif
<Borg^Queen> LOL
<Borg^Queen> Ah, so you've discovered people chatting as root and the like
<KaiL> Borg^Queen: get a rootshell with 'su' (or sudo su)
<Borg^Queen> yep
<\sh> Riddell: so today i will upload the packages to my webserver, and everybody can review...in the moment i'm too tired to put my fingers on the touchpad...i have to sleep now....18 hours of work :(
<Riddell> \sh: sweet dreams
* KaiL totally dislikes to have a way to become root without a password...
<Borg^Queen> Aye
<Riddell> KaiL: sudo
<\sh> Riddell: c u later this day :)
<Borg^Queen> I had a long discussion with someone about his distro. you don't need to put in a pswd to become root
<Borg^Queen> I tried to tell him it was a bad idea
<KaiL> Riddell: hm, how to configure sudo to ask for a pw?
<Riddell> KaiL: it does by default
<KaiL> not here...
<Riddell> KaiL: remove NOPASSWD from sudoers
<KaiL> eigher I'm blind or there is none
<Borg^Queen> Well thank you people, for your time and patience.
<Borg^Queen> BBL
<Borg^Queen> Riddell: thanks
<Phr3ak> ok all fixed
<Phr3ak> i must say im liking this distro
<Borg^Queen> really
<Phr3ak> can i add more media ? for kynaptic
<Borg^Queen> bbl
<Riddell> Phr3ak: you have to do it by hand in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Phr3ak> ok
<Phr3ak> you know of some places i can get soome good repos ?
<Phr3ak> to add to it
<Phr3ak> i want like vlc
<Phr3ak> and kmplayer
<Phr3ak> and all the codecs
<billytwowilly> are there grumpy groundhog repositories yet? is pykde updated in them?
<cartel_> grumpy groundhog? you mean breezy badger?
* billytwowilly thought the next one was grumpy groundhog
<cartel_> where do the names come from?
<cartel_> where the wild things are?
<billytwowilly> hmm.
<billytwowilly> it is breezy badger
<billytwowilly> anyway, are there repositories and is an updated pykde in them?
<Riddell> billytwowilly: no and no
<cartel_> eg debian naming is toy story characters
<billytwowilly> darn and darn;)
<cartel_> ubuntu naming comes from where
<billytwowilly> pykde is kinda important;)
<cartel_> billytwowilly: reportbug on the version thats in ubuntu now
<billytwowilly> probably african crap..
<cartel_> i think its from a childrens book
<cartel_> and no its not african
<cartel_> there are no badgers or hedgehogs in africa
<billytwowilly> how about warthogs?
<cartel_> there are warthogs
<Kortor> how do I take the clock off 24hr time
<billytwowilly> right click on it and select configure
<Kortor> then what
<cartel_> right click and say date and time
<cartel_> then go to time & dates
<cartel_> set time format to the other choice
<cartel_> with ampm
<cartel_> then logout and log back in
<Kortor> k
<Kortor> thanks
<Kortor> what format do i use for singledigit time
<Kortor> HH:MM:SS is double digit time
<Kortor> i tried H:MM:SS
<Kortor> but that didnt work
<KaiL> Riddell: doesn't work :(
<Riddell> KaiL: what doesn't?
<KaiL> to get sudo to ask a pw
<KaiL> I guess it's a problem related to my update from debian sarge...
<Kortor> oh, got it
<Kortor> when I end my session, Kopete closes with error SIGSEGV, and then it doesnt start up again when i log back in even though it is part of my saved session and kde is set to load my saved session
<Kortor> meh
<Kortor> afk
<Phr3ak> is there away to veiw the pkg avaible in apt-get ?
<Riddell> Phr3ak: apt-cache search foo
<Phr3ak> sorry havent used it much foo
<je4d> Phr3ak: try kynaptic
<Phr3ak> well dont you need to add more repos 
<tvangeste> hi
<darkaudit> hmm... I found my problem with Juk and amaroK... couldn't retrieve tag info...
<darkaudit> somehow libtunepimp-bin was compiled without mp3 support... did apt-build --reinstall install libtunepimp-bin and problem solved
<jude> hiya
<DF> Hi
<jude> is there an smp kernel for kubuntu?
<jude> all thses nicks and no-one awake? amazing
<Riddell> jude: yes  apt-cache search linux smp
<jude> Hi Riddell - thanks :)
<Phr3ak> darn need more repos :}
<smouche> anybody know how I can type a cedilla in linux?  Us-intl (dead keys) layout doesn't seem to include one...
<jude> I don't even know what one is
<jude> can you find a unicode number for it and use that?
* smouche is pissed that gnu-linux and computing in general is so anglo-centric that alternate keyboard layouts are a total pain...
<jude> ah, I'm english so it's all good here
<kkathman> smouche what do you want to change?
<jude> what is a cedilla anyway?
<smouche> I need to type a cedilla!
<jude> what does it look like?
<smouche> (the curly thing under the c, used in french)
<kkathman> Ohhh....ahhhhh...pfffft :)
<jude> ah right, thanks
<kkathman> just kiddin smouche :)
<smouche> in windows, the (wonderful) US-intl layout uses the apostrophe key for that, doesn't work with the incredibly crappy linux version
<jude> you can't type those as sperate chars afaik - you need a font that has all the variants in it
<kkathman> smouche: maybe you have to install a different language?
<jude> ah, wait
<smouche> jude, the problem isn't the font -- if it were, I'd be getting either question marks or little boxes in place of the characters
<jude> unicode 00b8 here looks like one
<smouche> the fonts can handle it, it -- dammit
<smouche> it's the layout--
<jude> sorry, I'll shut up - I don't understand enough to help :/
<CygnusX1> Anyone got hoary doing myth yet?
<smouche> I'd ask on a french channel, but they probably use a complete french keyboard, which is zerty -- oops "azerty" 
<smouche> don't want that!
<jude> where are you smouche?
<smouche> NYC, jude
<jude> smouche: hehe I'd assumed you were somewhere non-english
<Kortor> Kopete doesn't open up when I login, even though KDE is set to load a manually saved session and I saved the session with Kopete open
<smouche> well, like I said, jude -- NYC! so you assumed right -- ;-)
<jude> hehe
<smouche> I'm one of these mutant Americans who actually employs - badly - more than one language occasionally.
<jude> keep it under your hat or they'll have you in guantanamo
<smouche> at least I like to be able to spell people's names correctly!
* Kortor slaps smouche.
<Kortor> are you calling me a mutant?
* kkathman calls INS and reports smouche for being a revolutionary :)
<pussfeller> heh, "the day my butt went psycho" audio cd come with flacs and oggs on it
<smouche> Kortor -- can you type a cedilla?  And if so, could you send it to me by carrier pigeon please?
<pussfeller> who would have thot
<Kortor> smouche: i didnt mean online. :P
<smouche> it's not like I'm asking for the moon, or a euro sign or one of those funky german beta sign thingies...
<smouche> just a f&*)_%$ing cedilla!
<jude> 
<Kortor> smouche: you could always boot up a windows disk... :P
<smouche> Kortor, that gets old---
<smouche> ;-)
<Kortor> smouche: eh?
<smouche> linux should be embarrassed that windows has better support (apparently) for languages other than English
<kkathman> Is this what you need smouche....or just I say smouhe ?
<Kortor> oh, we have it to
<smouche> kkathman!
<Kortor> kcharselect
<kkathman> yeah it was very hard
<kkathman> lol
<smouche> yeah, let me copy paste that sucker right there!
<smouche> what you do, use a character picker?
<smouche> that cheating!
<kkathman> I just went to the Insert menu, clicked on "special character "
<kkathman> no it ISNT cheating
<smouche> yeah figured.  me, like just typing...
<kkathman> its just using the resources :)
<Kortor> theres also kcharselect
<Kortor> :P
<narg> !
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> well at least I could do it :)
<smouche> what I want to know is which human language uses this :   ?  Kilingon?
<narg> probably a romance language
<smouche> I mean, an accent over the c?  who knew?
<Kortor> Kryptonian
<narg> or a germanic one
<kkathman> I dont thing Klingon is human
<smouche> it is now
<kkathman> hehe
<smouche> probably more Americans speak Klingon than French
<kkathman> hmm... nah... I dont know one person that speaks Klingon...but several that speak French
<narg> hey now, a good 3 peaple in my school take french class :p
<kkathman> well I take that back..there was this woman I was with once...and she spoke something....but thats another story
<kkathman> My daughter speaks French :)
<smouche> I found that french class is often a good way to not learn french
<CygnusX1> kkathman, For the record, a psychiatric hospital in Oregon was looking for a counselor that could speak Klingon. :-)
<narg> hah
<kkathman> CygnusX1: hmmm.... Well everything kinda is open in Oregon I think
<smouche> I can't speak it for shit, but I learned to read it very well, and understand it from internet radio
<kkathman> I think there is an underground movement to trade out Puerto Rico for Oregon as a state
<CygnusX1> http://www.cnn.com/2003/US/West/05/13/offbeat.no.more.klingon.ap/ 
<smouche> me, I'd trade Texas for Quebec anytime
<CygnusX1> I could go for trading California for Puerto Rico.
* kkathman emails Mr. Worf to see if he's busy
<kkathman> smouche hey watch it now....we might make that trade...we've always wanted to be independent again :)
<smouche> vive la Quebec libre
<smouche> !
<smouche> hmm, I know, what I should be doing is googling the heck out of this question-- or find a french linux wiki or sumthin'
<CygnusX1> is Evolution included with Kubuntu?
<smouche> don't think so...
<Riddell> CygnusX1: no
<Riddell> kontact
<kkathman> CygnusX1: yes
<CygnusX1> heh heh
<CygnusX1> Full circle
<kkathman> both in Gnome and KDE
<smouche> kkathman, your daughter speaks French-- good for her! and you!
<kkathman> not me smouche, I cant speak a word of it...so when she gets mad I dont know what she's saying
<smouche> I waited till I was pushing forty till I made any effort at other languages
<kkathman> I just send her to her room
<smouche> hmmm, you should google french profanity, just in case, kkathman ;-)
<smouche> kkathman, you're in Texas?
<smouche> didn't mean to knock Texas there, heh heh
<kkathman> yeppers...all my life :)
<kkathman> not a prob
<jsubl2> i am in dallas
<smouche> I have cousins in Texas.  They're rich, have a county named after them.  The bastards!  They don't know us poor folk from Adam...
<kkathman> we are the brunt of many jokes, mainly because we are the only state that was given the actual option to secede at any time
<smouche> so instead, you take over the whole country? ;-)
<kkathman> well we could, but we are all too busy doing other things right now :)
<kkathman> hehe
<smouche> yeah, you red-staters do have your plates full!  
<kkathman> LOL...yeah...like withholding the oil you yanks need during the winter :)
<smouche> my great-grand uncle (or great-great -- ) was a Texas ranger. actually.
<kkathman> wow...thats kewl :)
<smouche> kkathman-- I have a feeling we might manage better without heat than you folks could without AC... :-)
<smouche> weird coincidence:  I took a girl out to dinner once, her family was from Texas,
<kkathman> hmm... I dunno smouche, as long as there are margaritas and a pool nearby, we can withstand the heat, but -15 is kinda hard :)
<smouche> she mentioned she was descended from the outlaw (ie psychopath)
<smouche> John Wesley Hardin
<kkathman> ohh yeah
<smouche> my great-whatever arrested that guy
<kkathman> did she just wanna get that out in the open to see if you'd bolt?
<kkathman> Like...ohh by the way psychopathia runs in my family
<smouche> Bob Dylan added a g to Hardin's name and wrote a song about him
<kkathman> yeah all my roots are from Germany I think...I was born in Dallas tho and still live here in the Metroplex
<kkathman> jsubl2: You live in Dallas proper or the burbs?
<smouche> sorry to be so off topic folks!
<smouche> heh heh
<kkathman> aint no big thang...no questions :)
<jsubl2> burbs....
<smouche> everything is kopacetic in kubuntuland
<smouche> hmm, a dvd just finished playing a while ago, buy my cpu is still throttled all the way up, fan working hard...
<jsubl2> kkathman: Little elm
<smouche> kaffeine seems to do that
<kkathman> jsubl2: Ahhh ok...Im in Coppell
<smouche> I cannot get power applet to let me switch performance mode-- is there a way from the command line that I can force the cpu to chill out?
<kkathman> smouche: my kaffeine does that too, even when Im done.  I have to go in and kill the process
<smouche> which process?  kaffeine has exited alright-- let me check top...
<kkathman> smouche: either do a ctrl-esc  or in term, do a top, check the top vote getter, and if its not critical, kill it
<jsubl2> i put mplayer in the chroot and then build kmplayer on the 64 bit side.  that fixes up konqueror pretty good
<smouche> oh wow, kaffeine is still in there, listed twice, hmm
<smouche> killing it...
<kkathman> yeah you need to kill the process
<kkathman> that will release your CPU
<smouche> wow, magic, kkathman, thanks!
<smouche> kind of scary how fast the fan went off, and cpu back down to 798 Mhz, instantly!
<cartel_> hehe
<cartel_> comments on murdock's blog entry re sarge vs the hoary hedgehog
<jsubl2> cartel_: url?
<smouche> well, if I had any talent and knowledge, I'd try to write a script to do that automatically every time kaffeine finishes playing a dvd.
<cartel_> http://ianmurdock.com/archives/000244.html
<jsubl2> don't know but at least kubuntu keeps moving.. debian seems to be stuck in the mud for some time now
<CygnusX1> I am getting a Non-ubuntu CD-ROM detected error while trying to install.
<kkathman> smouche: np prob  :)
<kkathman> CygnusX1: not sure I understand what you are saying there
* smouche enjoys the silence, and proceeds to shatter it with streamtuner...
<CygnusX1> I am trying to install Kubuntu 5.04.  At the "Detect and mount CD-ROM" portion of the install, it is giving me the above error.  My MD5SUM was good.
<kkathman> cartel_: interesting
<smouche> folks, does anyone know how I can get streamripper to rip ogg streams?  it just shuts down if I try it with ogg (I can play them, just not rip them)
<kkathman> cartel_: sounds a little like Ian is a bit jealous....they only wish their installs went as smooth as Ubuntu;s
<kkathman> hehe
<jsubl2> debian is getting farther and farther behind.
<kkathman> smouche: yer one KDE right...why not try KaudioCreator?
<smouche> ubuntu install is great, though a lot of people, me included, have had problems with CD's we've burned...
<kkathman> jsubl2: absolutely....debian is like the "heathkit" of its day....
<kkathman> Debian has tried to hold on to "purity" so to speak and everyone else is improving and making advanced
<jsubl2> tis a shame.. i run kubuntu because i can not get kde3.4 in debian without going to unofficial repos
<kkathman> advances I mean
<CygnusX1> Anyone have any idea on this error?  Found someone with the same issue in the forum:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25153
<kkathman> bbl - dinner time :)
<smouche> I l check it out kkathman-- but streamripper works directly from streamtuner, very easy, but only for shoutcast streams...
<cartel_> kkathman-away: yeah
<cartel_> jsubl2: yeah sarge wont even get kde3.4 or xorg, thats for sarge+1
<cartel_> jsubl2: hopefully branden can turn it around
<jsubl2> but,  don't get me wrong... ubunutu and kubuntu have attracked some talented folks.  that are doing what debian should be doing
<smouche> doh, didn't know I had kaudiocreator installed already! heh heh
<smouche> one of these days I just have to look in these menus...
<jsubl2> cartel_: i unsubscribed from my last debian mail list today.
<cartel_> im hoping there will be some flowback from ubuntu up to debian
<smouche> cartel_, I think I asked a devel that once, and I think he said yes, there was... or maybe he was referring to gnome... 
<StR> hi there...
<jsubl2> cartel_: the article referred to at the bottom is pretty interesting also... http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/reports/5744/1/
<StR> anyone knows what pkg shoyld I install to get ncurses-devel?
<cartel_> libncurses5-dev
<smouche> answering my own question, almost :
<smouche> ".ogg streams - these are not yet fully supported. You can rip them to a single file, but you can't yet split them or relay them."
<CygnusX1> I just tried in expert mode and it looks like the installer is having trouble loading IDE modules.
<CygnusX1> ide-mod, ide-probe-mod, ide-detect, and ide-floppy
<Kortor> score
<Kortor> my nasty wmas successfully converted to ogg
<Kortor> i had some wmas from when i use to use windows
* Kortor shudders.
<cartel_> vom
<smouche> could somebody do me a favor -- if anyone has streamtuner, could you check something for me in the preferences?
<smouche> I messed up the syntax in a command string in there, wondering what the defaults were...
<smouche> googling for it, but no luck so far
<jsubl2> smouche: which item in prefs
<smouche> "record a stream"
<smouche> thanks jsub12
<smouche> under applications
<jsubl2> x-terminal-emulator -e streamripper %q
<smouche> that's it!  thanks!
<jsubl2> :)
<smouche> damn fine kommunity in k-ville!
<jsubl2> yeah
<CygnusX1> Thank you for all of your help.  Good aye!
<glass-eye> anyone know off the top of their heads what package the X header files are in?
<DF> I just installed Kubuntu 5.04 hoary, and when I set the resolution to 1024x768, the text is really large and this is very annoying. How can I fix it?
<Riddell> DF: kcontrol->look->fonts
<DF> Riddell: Thanks. I'm a XFCE user at heart, but it's not in the repo's, and I'm too lazy to install it otherwise. Plus, I think KDE3.4 is nice. One more question, when I press Ctrl+Tab, it changes virtual desktops, but I use that key combination for some apps. How can I disable that key combo in KDE?
<smouche> in Control Center, -> Regional and accessability
<Riddell> DF: kcontrol  regional->keyboard shortcuts
<DF> Thanks again :)
<Riddell> /really/ need to get rid of kcontrol for breezy
<smouche> keyboard shortcuts, DG
<smouche> DF
<smouche> oops
<DF> :)
<DF> Also, where do I set the font size for that bloody KDE clock
<smouche> I love configuring shortcuts in kde; nice that the windows logo key, whatever it's called, is available , with no "prior commitments" !
<DF> Found it, don't worry!
<DF> I should rip out my Windows keys.
<smouche> hey, that's a useful key!
<DF> OK, I should scratch the Windows logo off it. :)
<smouche> Well , yes, DF !
<smouche> slap a k on it or something, or a penguin.. 
<DF> Ooh, FreeSans is a nice font :)
<DF> Ugh
<smouche> They should sell decals
<DF> I'll slap on an X :)
<DF> Not a K
* DF is an XFCE user at heart, KDE is too slow for him :P
<smouche> anything but "konqi"
<DF> But I cannot live without KDE
<smouche> I use XFCE to , when I want fewer distractions
<DF> I need K3b and Ark
<DF> Do you use Kubuntu?
<smouche> me? yep
<jsgotangco> Kubuntu rocks
<DF> I have tried more distros than my friend, and he's been using Linux for > 10 years LOL
<DF> smouche: Can you please help me install XFCE?
<smouche> DF -- it's easy -- do you have universe enabled?
<smouche> I think it's in there
<DF> Oh damn, I forgot to check my repo's I AM AN IDIOT!
<DF> I have tried a helluva lot of distros, and I liked Gentoo and Slackware the most, but Slackware wouldn't work with 2.6, and Gentoo wouldn't work with ati-fglrx
<smouche> if you're using synaptic or kpackage it's easy anyway-- sorry, I'm not good with apt-get yet -- xfce has a LOT of packages...
<DF> Synaptic :)
<DF> My favourite is "emerge APPNAME" :P
<DF> Can you possible send me your sources.list?
<DF> s/possible/possibly
<smouche> hmm -- DF- you'll laugh, but I'm not even sure where my sources list is! lol
<DF> smouche: LOL /etc/apt/sources.list -- Have you been using a Deb-based distro for long?
<smouche> nope!
<smouche> just a sec
<DF> smouche: Fair enough. I used to use Mepis and Debian in the oast.
<DF> s/oast/past
<kkathman> smouche you probably need to check that file for sure :)
<DF> lol
<DF> I'll check the Ubuntu guide :)
<kkathman> I have a working hoary sources.list if you want it, smouche
<smouche> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe multiverse 
<DF> kkathman: Could I have that too please? :)
<smouche> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security main restricted 
<smouche> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security main restricted
<DF> vim rocks
<smouche> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main 
<smouche> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main 
<smouche> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<DF> Don't worry
<smouche> that's it
<DF> I copied the sources.list from the Ubuntu guide.
<DF> It seems suss that the root account was disabled. I enabled it manually. :)
<smouche> hell, I edited it before -- just don't have a head for addresses!
<DF> Fair enough :)
<DF> Damn
<DF> GPG error :(
<kkathman> can you guys cut and paste from your irc?
<smouche> so far, I haven't borked my sytem with those repos yet...
<DF> kkathman: Yes, I use X-Chat 2.4.1
<smouche> I just use klipper
<DF> Ugh
<smouche> highlight it, and it's in there
<DF> I hate klipper :P
<kkathman> ok smouche and DF go to #sourcelist
<DF> OK
<smouche> cool
<Phr3ak> question how do i install a .deb
<jsgotangco> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Phr3ak> ty
<mrmanic> is it possible to retrofit kubuntu onto a debian sid install?
<crimsun> not without essentially dist-upgrading to kubuntu, no
<cartel_> crimsun: even then you cant really, you will need to use apt pinning to dselect all sid packages
<cartel_> deselect*
<crimsun> cartel_: nah, you can do it without pinning. I just did it this morning to test.
<mrmanic> crimsun: what is dist-upgrade going to break?
<crimsun> mrmanic: nothing that I experienced. You'll just end up more with Kubuntu than Sid.
<mrmanic> I'd be ok with that
<mrmanic> I think I want a total kubuntu system, but I don't want to do a clean install because I don't want any downtime.
<crimsun> honestly, a clean install will be better
<crimsun> I'm going to blow away my eight year-old Debian install for it, heh
<mrmanic> wow
<jsgotangco> what is the flowchart app for kde?
<mrmanic> for kde?
<mrmanic> not umbrello?
<mrmanic> umbrello is a uml modeler
<jsgotangco> hmmm
<jsgotangco> i got it
<jsgotangco> kvio
<mrmanic> ah
<mrmanic> cool
<jsgotangco> i thought it was dia but it was a gnome app
<flammenbringer> all those annoyed by archives shown in the konqueror sidebar/folder view, go to http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=98070 and give it your maximum votes!
<jsgotangco> thats not a bug they call it a feature hehehhe...*joke*
<flammenbringer> yeah, reminded me of a so-called operating system
<smouche> I had to turn off that sidebar panel anyway, with it showing konqueror was always crashing.  
<flammenbringer> no stability problems here. what version did those crashes occur with?
<smouche> hoary 
<smouche> last release candidate
<smouche> there's a bug report on it, can 't remember the number
<flammenbringer> really strange that is, i have no problems here
<jsubl2> i have the crashes too.. 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu18
<smouche> happens to very few people it seems
<smouche> mainly happened when opening konq from the system menu applet in the kicker
<jsubl2> konqueror_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu18_amd64.deb
<smouche> logo would spin endlessly; there were also random konq crashes when it wasn't even being used
<smouche> anyway, turning off the navigation panel stopped the problem for me
<smouche> and now I use krusader or rox-filer anyway
<flammenbringer> maybe it's because the first thing i did was removing the logo
<flammenbringer> ;) kde is sure on its way to be a complete substitute for windows
<smouche> it's also becoming a complete substitute for sleep ... ;-)
<smouche> too much fun
<smouche> !
<flammenbringer> well, for me the earlier mentioned bug earned that status
<flammenbringer> i don't blame the complete de
<xwings> hai
<xwings> no one here ?
<flammenbringer> yep
<kkathman> smouche...sorry was on #ubuntu trying to get a compile answer
<smouche> hey
<smouche> yeah, kkathman, I saw -- any luck?
<kkathman> well
<kkathman> I dunno
<kkathman> I wasnt sure what to do after the ./configure
<kkathman> but that seemed to complete
<kkathman> I typed "make"
<kkathman> and that went off and did some stuff
<kkathman> bu I launched gaim afterward, and its the same version as before...so Im not doing something right
<smouche> how much disk space do you need for compiling a program like that?
<kkathman> I dunno
<kkathman> I got plenty
<fallstorm> what's the problem?
<kkathman> fallstorm: ahh I was trying to compile something
<kkathman> and I dont know how ;)
<kkathman> pretty basic
<fallstorm> what are you trying to compile and what's it doing?
<fallstorm> lol
<kkathman> well at least Im honest :)
<kkathman> fallstorm: its the latest gaim
<fallstorm> generally ./configure, make, sudo make install
<kkathman> I got the source...did the extract and the ./configure
<smouche> kkathman, uh, maybe, since you had a previous version on there ...
<kkathman> yep
<smouche> this may be dumb , but
<smouche> what if you logged out and back in?  or did you do that?
<kkathman> fallstorm: I typed make
<kkathman> now I do what?
<kkathman> sudo make install ??
<fallstorm> sudo make install
<fallstorm> yeah.. that copies the executable file to somewhere else on your system, probably either /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin
<kkathman> ok thats running now
<kkathman> done
<fallstorm> try running it and see what happens
<kkathman> does that put it in usr/bin??
<kkathman> or do I need to transfer it
<fallstorm> it should have put it there
<kkathman> hmm
<fallstorm> (sometimes they end up in other bin directories though)
<StR> Kcontrol crashes the full system when I use the nvidia-glx driver....
<kkathman> hmm well when I launch its still the previous version
<fallstorm> ok, from the command prompt locate -u and then locate gaim
<fallstorm> it's put it somewhere else
<kkathman> cd /
<kkathman> oops
<kkathman> sorry
<fallstorm> you'll see a lot of pixmap files
<fallstorm> err, that should be sudo locate -u, sorry
<kkathman> ok
<DF> a
<kkathman> yikes a ton of stuff :)
<kkathman> welcome back DF
<fallstorm> hehe... ignore all the pixmap stuff, what you're looking for is at the cop
<fallstorm> one of them is /usr/bin/gaim, that's the ubuntu/kubuntu gaim
<fallstorm> there's another one, might be /usr/local/bin/gaim
<DF> kkathman: Can I add you to IM?
<DF> smouche: Can I add you to IM?
<kkathman> sure
<kkathman> AIM: StarbuckKork
<mrmanic> hmm
<kkathman> fallstorm: 
<kkathman> fallstorm: that was it
<fallstorm> cool :)
<kkathman> it was in usr/local.bin
<kkathman> kewl I just did my first major compile..I've accomplished something new :)
<smouche> DF -- hey!
<smouche> I wondered away
<kkathman> he left again smouche
<smouche> congrats kkatman
<kkathman> smouche did you get my IM info?
<smouche> nope
<kkathman> smouceh you use AIM or what?
<kkathman> ahhh I cant type
<fallstorm> hehe... Just wait until you attempt a kernel compile
<fallstorm> :)
<smouche> yeah, but I don;t haave it set up on here at the moment...
<kkathman> smouche: you use AIM or what?
<kkathman> fallstorm: not gonna happen I dont think :)
<smouche> i can't type either!
<fallstorm> lol
<kkathman> fallstorm: maybe in a few months when I get to know Linux better
<kkathman> but dang..I love this !!
<kkathman> hehe
<fallstorm> hehe :)
<kkathman> feel like Im back in the ol hobbiest days
<danikata> hello
<danikata> how to use nmap ?
<smouche> heh heh kkathman, now i have to piece together the logs on your compile experience from 3 or four different channels... lol
<xwings> em ... i got a question. i just insta  ubuntu and found out about kubuntu. what is the fastest way to upgrade to kubuntu ? apt-get ?
<kkathman> smouche...I'll give them to you
<smouche> hard to look over your shoulder in several rooms at once!
<smouche> (I got m-- np!)
<kkathman> did you see the ones on #ubuntu with bob2 ?
<smouche> kkathman, I think my yahoo instant messenger is bca_ny -- but I haven't used it in weeks-- so I m not sure..
<kkathman> he gave me the right libs...and fallstorm was nice enough to give me the correct steps :)
<kkathman> smouche, well when you get it up and running let me know
<Riddell> xwings: kubuntu.org/faq.php  knows all
<Tm_T> =)
<smouche> (heh heh, maybe when I manage to compile my own gaim!)
<Tm_T> Riddell: not all, like meaning of life ;p
<Tm_T> smouche: err, use autoinstaller
<Riddell> Tm_T: kubuntu is the meaning of life
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> ah
<Tm_T> Good morning folks
<smouche> Tm_T, heh heh-- you had to be there...
<kkathman> Tm_T: !!!
<Tm_T> smouche: I tried it, works great
<kkathman> Tm_T: Great to see you !! Good morning to you (evening here)
<Tm_T> =)
<kkathman> Tm_T: I just compiles my first source :)  
<smouche> Tm_T rescued me this morning by being an irssi evangelist last night --;-)
<Tm_T> kkathman: how's going?
<Tm_T> haha
<kkathman> Tm_T:  going well...learned something new today...and thats great!
<Tm_T> uh
<Tm_T> nice
<Tm_T> I learned too (yesterday)
<Tm_T> the most irritating problem
<smouche> me too, a few things, only forgot half of them!
<kkathman> I got the new gaim 1.2.1 and compiled it (first time for me)
<kkathman> lol smouche
<smouche> wrote 'em down, and eventually, I'll remember what I wrote 'em down on!
<Tm_T> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/gaim/gaim-1.2.1.x86.package?download
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> that's too easy
<kkathman> smouche: thats me...I want to remember to put that somewhere for safe keeping...then forget where that is
<kkathman> Tm_T:  I got mine from gaim.sf.net
<Tm_T> kkathman: eh, used that autopackage&autoinstaller?
<kkathman> nah I downloaded the source and did the whole thing from scratch
<Tm_T> it was most unpainful upgrade =)
<kkathman> autopackager and autoinstaller??
<Tm_T> yes
<kkathman> please explain
<Tm_T> it installs and compiles it automagically
<smouche> Tm_T, if you'd told him that before he would have missed out on all the fun
<Tm_T> just answered yes twise and that's it =)
<smouche> :-)
<Tm_T> yes =)
<Tm_T> um, freezing
<kkathman> yeah 
<kkathman> geez
<kkathman> I mean anyone can do it THAT way :)
<Tm_T> yep
<Tm_T> well, compiling isn't that hard either
<kkathman> Tm_T: where are you located anyway...Im in Texas
<Tm_T> eh
<Tm_T> North Carelia, Finland
<kkathman> KEWL!
<kkathman> I think you are the first person I've ever talked to from Finland :)
<Tm_T> ah
<kkathman> smouche: where are you at ?
<smouche> Tm_T, heh, maybe I mentioned this already, but I lived in Helsinki for about a year, when I was a baby
<Tm_T> smouche: you did? Uh, nice :)
<smouche> kkathman, I'm in New York City
<smouche> don't remember it though!
<Tm_T> smouche: so, come to see your childtime home some time, yes? ;)
<smouche> too bad
<smouche> wish I did
<smouche> I will
<smouche> but only in the summer!
<kkathman> smouche: Great..I made my first visit up to NYC February 2004
<smouche> ain't the internet great?
<kkathman> yep
<smouche> I wonder where DF is from, not the us...
<Tm_T> smouche: what's wrong in the other seasons?
<kkathman> Tm_T: I got that wmaker installed..and I found out definitively how to boot to command line
<smouche> nothing wrong, but I want to see that midnight sun!
<Tm_T> smouche: aa, I see :)
<kkathman> Tm_T:  you were close....change the inittab from run state 2 to 1
<Tm_T> =)
<smouche> I should have said, "especially in the summer..." ;-)
<Tm_T> heh, bit different than debian then
<smouche> I was in Anchorage, Alaska, for a couple hours waiting for a flight; in December -- at 10 in the morning it was still night!
<cartel_> phew
<Tm_T> smouche: I bet you would like to come at autumn when everything is dirty and dark etc :p
<Tm_T> smouche: eh, normal
<smouche> heh heh
<Tm_T> smouche: in december, we have daylight just a few huors
<smouche> I grew up in a very cold climate -- North country, New York State, but nothing like Finland, probably
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> actually this is quite pleasant climate
<Tm_T> we have a real winter, and we have a real summer
<smouche> and real saunas!
<Tm_T> yes!
<smouche> I don't know which is the greater Finnish invention, Linux, or saunas!
<Tm_T> and traditionally you get drunked and bunr the sauna down
<smouche> and jump in a snow bank!
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> snow bank?
<smouche> That's what we did where I come from -- jump in the snow after a sauna
<Tm_T> a yes
<Tm_T> smouche: you ever swimmed in the lace when it have 1 feet thick ice on it?
<smouche> kkathman lives in a large sauna.  It's called Texas.
<Tm_T> lake
<Tm_T> haha
<smouche> nope, I haven't!
<Tm_T> that's chilly :p
<smouche> jesus, !
<Tm_T> a normal finnish hobby
<smouche> friends of mine used to get drunk and drive on it, but swimming?  no!
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> actually it's quite healthy
<smouche> hah hah; no wonder you guys kicked the Russians's ass!  tough bastards!
<us> does anyone know where I can get info on getting my wifi going on kubuntu?
<Tm_T> us: ubuntu.org/documents/ ?
<us> I'll check that Tm_T 
<us> thanks.
<Tm_T> smouche: eh, not really kicked, but stopped them, yes
* smouche needs sleep; he actually thought that us was talking about his "wifie" not his wifi...
<Tm_T> haha
<smouche> heh, Stalin got the surprise of his life, there...
<us> haha
<us> she's already on ubuntu.  :)
<smouche> lol
<Tm_T> "she" :p
<kkathman> smouche: its not that steamy...down near Houston it is tho
<Tm_T> kkathman: eh, sauna is not always steamy you know?
<moj0rising> OK. she's inflatable but she's still a she!
<kkathman> hey membreya !!
<kkathman> lol
<Tm_T> kkathman: we used to have sauna up to +100'c :p
<moj0rising> Ubuntu's docs area does not seem to have anything about wireless.
<Tm_T> just imagine that heat
<kkathman> Tm_T: what sauna's do you have that arent steamy?
<smouche> boiling point?  Madmen!
<Tm_T> kkathman: hot!
<smouche> sauna's are dry, one's I've been in
<kkathman> 200+ thats like quite dangerous :)
<Tm_T> hehe
<kkathman> smouche:  you dont have the hot rocks and you pour the water over them?
<Tm_T> kkathman: well, I've been in steamy sauna what was ~120'C and that was hot!
<moj0rising> anyone got any idea on how to set up a new wireless card in ubuntu?
<kkathman> 120C thats WAY over 200 F...thats cant be healthy
<Tm_T> kkathman: yes but heat is the key
<smouche> I sometimes have hot rocks, but I let nubile wood nymphs pour scotch over them.
<Tm_T> kkathman: why not?
<kkathman> moj0rising: is it a pcmcia?
<moj0rising> yes
<kkathman> hmm..does your system recognize it?
<moj0rising> I have lights
<moj0rising> ifconfig does not show it.
<kkathman> moj0rising: no I mean does Linux see it?
<moj0rising> that's about all I can tell thus far.
<Tm_T> kkathman: just come visit and you'll know why people consider us as crazy nation :p
<moj0rising> not sure.
<moj0rising> how to ceck in ubuntu.
<kkathman> lol Tm_T 
<moj0rising> I have no graphical tools to make it easy for me. :)
<kkathman> moj0rising:  I forget that file to check your hardware...but you could type dmesg at a terminal and see if your log file saw it at boot
<kkathman> Tm_T: whats the file that has a list of all your hardware?
<Tm_T> moj0rising: graphic tools don't always make it easier ;)
<moj0rising> ah!
<moj0rising> true
<membreya> hiya kkathman 
<Tm_T> kkathman: eh, dunno
<moj0rising> kkathman: it does see it.
<kkathman> ahh thats good then
<kkathman> if the system saw it :)
<moj0rising> I know which file your talking about but can't remember the name either.
<kkathman> membreya: what is that file that shows your hardware?
<moj0rising> well, then.
<moj0rising> how can I get it to show up in ifconfig.
<membreya> dmesg? :P
<moj0rising> yeah.
<kkathman> thats the log file
<kkathman> but isnt there some file somewhere that shows a list of your devices?
<membreya> lspci ? :P
* kkathman frantically looks through his journal
<cartel_> lspci?
<membreya> lol I had to reinstall today..so what did I do .. I downloaded the kubuntu ISO ... waited an hour for it ...just going through my files now, I already have it :P
<cartel_> membreya: the new iso...
<kkathman> ahhh lol
<cartel_> kkathman: /proc/pci too
<membreya> cartel_: yes
<StR> anyone knows how to make cedega use arts to paly sound?
<kkathman> moj0rising: try this:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=14987&highlight=wireless+pcmcia
<moj0rising> darn. I can't find that file either.
<moj0rising> ok..
<kkathman> cartel thats what I was remembering :)
<membreya> kkathman: you could always use kinfocentre :P
<moj0rising> haha
<moj0rising> all right.
<kkathman> moj0rising: heres something else for you;  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24538&highlight=wireless+pcmcia
<moj0rising> I think it's OK.
<kkathman> membreya: sure thats true...I was trying to be all geeky and stay command line focussed :)
<moj0rising> I copied that url though.
<Tm_T> bah, some idle ->
<kkathman> moj0rising: those came from the forums...you can go there and search for entries that might help you :)
<moj0rising> this is kind of silly -- I just did ifconfig eth1 up
<moj0rising> and wala!
<kkathman> ohh haha
<kkathman> good!
<moj0rising> I don't have an access point but that's all I really wanted.
<moj0rising> I'm quite sure I'll be all right now.
<moj0rising> Going on a trip tomorrow and I could use the wifi.
<kkathman> moj0rising: great! good luck and enjoy!
<moj0rising> hah
<moj0rising> Thanks for your help, guys/ gals.
<kkathman> np
<moj0rising> I will. Going to vancouver. Can't wait!
<moj0rising> Gonna go pack. Thanks again!!
<kkathman> wow I just realized that I have a geForce2 nVidia in my machine 
<kkathman> rofl
<moj0rising> nice.
<kkathman> When I bought the parts to put this one together I have a guy that I get all the stuff from and he put it all in a box and just gave it all to me
<kkathman> I put it together...I didnt even take a look at the vid card
<smouche> heh heh
<kkathman> I thought he was just giving me a cheap card
<smouche> good deal.
<kkathman> amazing that you can build a system now for around $300
<kkathman> all new parts
<smouche> I want to resurrect my old pentium
<kkathman> now I just need to watch the ads and get me a nice 100 - 250gb drive
<smouche> uuuuuuuuggh - don't remind me, my 220 gig drive spontaneously lost its file system yesterday...
<kkathman> oooooooooooo thats not good
<smouche> I'm enjoying using my laptop instead of the desktop box -- much quieter!
<smouche> freakin' desktop sounded like a twenty year old refrigerator
<kkathman> lol
<smouche> all right -- I'm off to bed, productive day in kubuntu-learning land, eh kkathman?
<kkathman> yes sir!
<kkathman> you have a good night :)
<kkathman> cya tomorrow
<smouche> you too!  'night
<kkathman> Does anyone know how to set the default browser to something other than Konqueror?
<loren> i think it's in control panel
<loren> have you installed firefox?
<kkathman> yes, but I prefer Opera, because its much faster for my system
<kkathman> but yes I have ff
<loren> ah hmmh, let me check
<kkathman> I checked the Control Center and did not see a place to change the default, but I may have missed it
<loren> hmmh im not sure kkathman, i could swear i've seen it in the control center somewhere, but it's like one of those options you can't find when you need it
<loren> im actually searching myself
<loren> it might also be under the file association manager
<kkathman> loren: yes I know those ;)
<kkathman> Im trying too
<loren> sorry i can't find it off the top of my head, but since it's KDE related, you could probably get an answer in a bigger channel providing it's General for KDE
<loren> ag
<loren> ah
<kkathman> thanks :)
<loren> maby #kde or #gentoo would be more of a help, or #debian
<loren> there's a lot of people in there
<kkathman> "ill try there
<chavo> It's in KDE Components -> Component Chooser
<kkathman> thanks chavo :)
<chavo> no problem
<kkathman> chavo...problem tho
<chavo> What's up?
<kkathman> chavo.. it askes for the browser, but when I navigate to it...its in /usr/bin/opera and it doesnt like that
<kkathman> says 'must be a local"
<chavo> just type in opera, it's in your $PATH so it will find it.
<kkathman> ok I'll try that
<kkathman> yep that worked...excellent chavo, thank you!
<loren> opera renders pages quicker?
<chavo> Cool.
<loren> coz i know konqi sucks
<loren> (rendering pages)
<kkathman> loren: well, I think so, others might disagree, but on my little 96mb memory box it did and on my 512 box it does too
<kkathman> its faster than firefox for me
<loren> ah :)
<loren> very good
<kkathman> Firefox seems to take a long time to load
<loren> i remember always wondering why websites loaded incorrectly for me, but then i figured out for me it was just DNS issues
<loren> and i needed to att 4.2.2.2 into my hosts file? something like that lol
<kkathman> well for me, at least, Opera seems faster
<loren> Konqui renders slow, Firefox is faster, and Opera i really never had/have the time to try
<loren>  /yet lol, kindof sucks you have to pay
<kkathman> under kubuntu, Konq was faster than firefox for me
<loren> really? 0_o how strange that is
<loren> Konqui is a snail for me 0_o
<kkathman> yeah...I dunno, every box is different
<loren> i could always Wine Internet Explorer rofl ;) ;)
<loren> yea
<kkathman> you got diff motherboards, diff FSBs etc
<kkathman> Firefox sails on my Windows box though
<loren> that's true, and different configurations as well
<loren> wow, strange lol
<loren> im proud to say that im on a ASUS board lol
<loren> they sell them at my local computer store for like 100-300
<kkathman> yep me too
<loren> good board
<kkathman> I just tried a new one for my Linux box Loren
<loren> i especially like how they power off if there's a surge
<loren> really? NICE kkathman!
<kkathman> I got that A7V400-MX - its a micro ATX in an ATX case tho
<loren> :O so is it fits in a smaller case? or erm
<kkathman> it can
<loren> very nice
<kkathman> but I didnt need all the PCI slots
<loren> yea
<loren> well smaller sells better
<kkathman> got an AMD 2500+ Semperon
<loren> especially since girls think mac minis are cute? or something
<loren> ah, i got a AMD 2600+ :P
<loren> AthlonXP though
<kkathman> board, processor and 512MB memory for 150
<loren> on this computer though i think i have a P4 Hyperthreaded 2.4 GHz something, dunno
<loren> wow, holy
<loren> very nice deal
<loren> VERY nice deal
<crimsun> heh, I have a Pentium II/266. You all make me sick.
<loren> haha
<kkathman> yes very...the guy I do business with is so kewl
<loren> i'll tell you the specs of this whitebox i got next to me lol
<kkathman> I turn alot of business his way, so he reciprocates
<loren> 2GB Ram, 2.8Ghz Asus board, only 8x DVD-RW though, and erm... complete with 3"12' floppy drive
<loren> 3.4"
<kkathman> crimsun...but you know, you probably are so far ahead of us in knowing how to tweak linux to get every drop of power out of it
<loren> **
<kkathman> 2gb RAM..wow are you dual booting with Windows or is that a standalone LInux?
<loren> crimsun put linux on one of these boxes he'd totally kill it, i just stik a nice easy to use one because i'm not concerned about speed as long as it's not slow
<loren> but this is a work computer im on so erm, "weeps"
<kkathman> loren seriously you can build your own...goto newegg.com and get the components :)
<loren> i bought my FlatPanel from them
<loren> my OWN computer isn't nothing special but it gets the job done, it's good for me
<kkathman> We have a Fry's down here...discount electronics with a very nice cpu components area
<loren> 128mb Nvidia Geforce FX 5500, 512 Ram, Asus Deluxe something board, and erm AMD Athlon 2600+ processor
<kkathman> I have 5 computers im my office here ... 2 linux 3 XP
<loren> damn you! lol
<loren> cool
<kkathman> loren thats a nice computer tho :)
<loren> yeah it's 2 years old ;) bought it for like 6-700
<kkathman> loren I do alot of web graphics/design work on the side
<loren> ah, same here
<kkathman> I have this mega win box
<loren> PHP/MYSQL/Photoshop/GIMP
<loren> :P
<kkathman> then another AMD 1800XP box for my wife
<loren> you use GIMP at all?
<loren> =D nice
<kkathman> yeah I kinda do, but I have Photoshop 7 on my win box
<kkathman> so Im spoiled
<loren> HELL YEAH! really really nice
<kkathman> heres the best part...I got it for $50
<loren> i've got Photoshop7 from a friend
<loren> he worked for HP
<loren> i got mine free XD
<kkathman> lucky dog
<kkathman> but yanno once you use PS7 its hard to use anything else
<loren> i honestly can't tell you how sad it is how many legal expensive cds we have, but none of them have CD Keys, it's really really sad actually
<loren> yea, i dont even like Photoshop CS, i stick with 7
<kkathman> so I do my graphics there, my flash in SWISHmax and then move those to my Linux box and do the rest of the development
<loren> i think we have like 5 different legit versions of windows, maby more
<loren> ah
<kkathman> I have Dreamweaver MX 2004 on the Winbox too...its nice
<loren> :)
<loren> there's a flash project to develope program to use Flash on Linux
<kkathman> there is??????
<kkathman> kewl
<loren> i dont think it's through WINE, i think the application is independent
<kkathman> man that would be terrific!
<loren> :)
<kkathman> thats good
<kkathman> Wine scares me...I dont run it
<loren> im not sure the current progress, but i did take note of it and i think i read somewhere that they had Macromedia's support? 0_o maby that was something else
<loren> lol, Internet Explorer + Wine
<loren> They've been actually skeptical that wine can get viruses lol
<kkathman> I locked onto SWISH a few years ago
<loren> but they dont think the virus could have enough permisions to do any damage
<loren> SWISH?
<kkathman> began using that instead of Flash, then SWISHmax came out and it included ActionScripting
<loren> ah
<kkathman> yeah its like a super layer above Flash
<loren> it can save in the Flash Format?
<kkathman> yep
<loren> and do you need FlashMX?
<loren> or whatever
<kkathman> nope
<loren> ah no wonder, so it is LEGAL that someone develope their own product that can save flash formats, i was wondering lol
<loren> wasn't sure if .flash was propriatary
<kkathman> yep
<kkathman> there are a couple of things out there....a product called Glanda does it too
<loren> you know what i've been wondering
<loren> why hasn't apply converted itunes and quicktime to linux?
<loren> it'd KILL!
<kkathman> what you cannot do, is create a Flash source and open the source in SWISH or vice versa
<loren> ah
<kkathman> in Swish its like an swi file..in Flash its an fla file
<loren> :P
<kkathman> you can check it out:   www.swishzone.com
<loren> loading**
<loren> i was thinking about buying flashmx actually
<loren> i think i also might have gotten it from a friend, but never really taken interest so got rid of it
<kkathman> loren..honestly, dont....get Swish instead...you can save alot of money
<loren> yeah? heh
<kkathman> I got Flash from that same guy I got Photoshop and Dreamweaver...I never got into either..but my oldest son is a guru
<kkathman> How much is Flash now?
<loren> no diea lol
<loren> prolly a couple hundred
<loren> 3-6
<kkathman> its $500
<loren> haha lol
<loren> :P
<kkathman> just check on the Macromedia site
<loren> owch
<kkathman> Swish is like 100
<kkathman> get it and at least play with it a little, the tutorials are good on the site
<loren> hmmmr
<loren> it's only for windows?
<kkathman> yep
<loren> damn :(
<loren> my other computer got the blue screen of death the other day
<kkathman> I know of nothing out there in open source that creates flash stuff
<loren> and i can't reinstall windows coz i have 6 years of work on the drive and dont have anywhere to move it to
<kkathman> I used to see that screen alot under 98 and 98se
<kkathman> loren...here's an idea on that in fact
<kkathman> go to your local computer store...pay $40 and get a hard drive enclosure box
<loren> haha :P
<kkathman> then watch the sales...and get yourself a hard drive maybe a 100gb
<loren> that is a good idea lol
<loren> i was considering it, but at the moment i have a few things i need to buy first
<kkathman> then hook that into that box...and USB it to your computer....goes at USB 2.0 and you can back it up!
<loren> :P yeah!
<kkathman> I think you can get a 100gb drive for around $60 now if you watch the sales
<loren> 0_o
<kkathman> sometimes you can get as low as 50c a gb
<loren> other day i saw like 80gb for like 100 rofl
<loren> i could prolly newegg it
<kkathman> yeah thats not good
<loren> compusa ;) rofl
<kkathman> prices are below $1 a gig now
<loren> high prices year round
<loren> http://f4l.sourceforge.net/
<loren> this might be it
<kkathman> newegg has a 160gb EIDE drive for $87
<kkathman> thats almost 50c/gig
<PD_> Hi guys, so hows the all new Kubuntu
<loren> 0_o
<kkathman> hey PD...its good :)
<loren> im still yet to install it im on RC1
<PD_> kkathman: am gonna install it on my laptop now
<kkathman> why not just do an apt-get update and then a dist-upgrade/
<kkathman> ?
<loren> PD_ yeah? cool, i like Kubuntu, it's great for home use, but i wish they'd have less problems with Jack :(
<kkathman> jack?
<PD_> loren: whats Jack
<loren> it's the underlaying layer for music recording applications
<PD_> ohh IC
<loren> very long and drawn out answer ;) that's the simple answer lol
<PD_> :)
<kkathman> ahhh ok
<loren> did you just Jumpship from windows?
<PD_> well will let you guys know hows it doing on my laptop as soon as i finish transferring some data
<loren> =D
<loren> Ubuntu's gonna plague
<loren> epsecially with those free cds
<loren> HOLY SHI,...hmmh
<loren> 250GB HD for 130
<loren> NewEgg, Western Digital
<loren> :P
<kkathman> yeah saw the one I want:  160gb, 8.9ns seek, 8mb buffer, 7200rpm...$90
<kkathman> $0.56/gb
<loren> ah 
<kkathman> thats almost a crime its so cheap :)
<loren> very good deal
<loren> :P
<kkathman> so loren...for $100 you could have a full backup
<kkathman> you could offload everything (using Win backup) .. reinstall a new OS, then restore back
<loren> kkathman: very good :P yeah
* loren <3 NewEgg
<Tm_T> hullo
<shad0w1e> what's better: kdm or gdm ??
<Riddell> kdm
<shad0w1e> im migrating from ubuntu to kubuntu...
<Riddell> kdm kdm kdm
<shad0w1e> k thanks
<PD_> shad0w1e: dosent matter as long as you log into kde :)
<shad0w1e> originally I had ubuntu + kde
<shad0w1e> now im adding in kubuntu-desktop
<shad0w1e> are there any real advantages?
<PD_> kde gives you everything I guess
<shad0w1e> damn so im wasting my time..
<shad0w1e> will kde automount network drives and flash drives now?
<PD_> I find it easier to work around, so many tools
<PD_> have to see that, in kubuntu
<shad0w1e> gnome automatically finds samba shares
<shad0w1e> kde does as well, in SUSE
<PD_> but one distro doing all that, I have seen is mdk
<Riddell> smb:/
<shad0w1e> i know how to mount
<shad0w1e> but I want automounting
<PD_> just make entries in /etc/fstab and start automounter
<shad0w1e> of course, if its possible
<Riddell> well smb:/ for smb shared, media:/ for removable media and remote:/ for network drives
<shad0w1e>  i need to make an entry for every windows shared folder on every computer, yes ?
<Riddell> shad0w1e: you can browse with smb:/  or make entries with remote:/
<shad0w1e> raelly.
<shad0w1e> i didnt know that. thanks
<shad0w1e> bye guys, thanks a bunch!
<PD_> the installations just gets easier and easier
<PD_> whats the difference between xorg and xfree86
<Riddell> xorg is good while xfree86 are evil
<PD_> I didn't get the whole point Riddell
<Riddell> xfree86 use a closed development model and changed their licence to a restrictive one, xorg are very open to all contributors and have an unrestricted licence
<PD_> cool
<Riddell> there's not much development that happens on xfree86 these days
<tim_h_> how do I make gimp and other gtk apps start in my prefered language?
<_pilot> who am i?
<linkin> hmm
<pilot_> i am meself! yay!
<PD_> I just finished instlling kubuntu on my nx7010 laptop, everythings working fine
<PD_> kubuntu gave me a default resolution of 1280x800 too
<PD_> its great
<shad0w1e> help: how do i set kdm to autologon to kde ?
<jsgotangco> whats a good vpn client for kde?
<nldk> To all that did the hard work: Well done!!
<nldk> Great result
<nldk> jsgotangco: I use OpenVPN both on the server and client side
<nldk> Works fine for me
<nldk> easy to configure
<jsgotangco> does it have a kde gui?
<nldk> nope
<jsgotangco> ok ill check it out first
<jsgotangco> it shouldnt be that hard
<nldk> it's easier than FreeSwan
<nldk> based on SSL
<nldk> jsgotangco: Just found KVpn - http://home.gna.org/kvpnc/en/index.html
<jsgotangco> nldk, thanks ill check it out
<nldk> Is there anyone that has problems with the Kubuntu KDE session starting up slow?
<nldk> My KDE session hangs on "Initializing System Services" each time I log in after a reboot
<nldk> Anyone there?
<Tm_T> hullo
<PD_> nope nldk
<PD_> it was slow for the first time
<nldk> Are there any log files that can help - I tried .xsession-errors and syslog
<PD_> nldk: do you have enough free space on your disk
<cartel_> smoke it up ubuntu d00ds!
<PD_> my kde had got stuck once when my free spce was zero
<nldk> Yep - I have about 100 GB free space
<PD_> ok
<nldk> I also tried log in with root - same problem
<PD_> nldk: was it fast before, or is this like this from the first time itself
<nldk> the very first time after installing Kubuntu it was fast
<nldk> after that it started slow
<PD_> try making a new user from the command line and try logging in aith that user
<PD_> *with
<nldk> I thought it was the NIC I installed - but I tried it after I removed the module and this didn't help 
<nldk> I already tried that :-)
<nldk> while it's hangning, my floppy led lights up shortly after appr. 1 minute
<nldk> then after 1 minute more, KDE starts.
<PD_> hmm, its out of my hands
<nldk> mine too... ;-)
<mrmanic> thanks a lot, crimsun 
<_-InMa-_> buenos dias
<_-InMa-_> good morning
<Nino> i have installed kubuntu. Whatever my screen refresh is maybe 60 Hz. how can i configure this? why does it not allowe 85 Hz in the Control Center in KDE?
<\sh> nino: crt or tft?
<KaiL> I guess your monitor sends no ddc or sends nonsence
<_hayden> i installed ndiswr,apper and to get it to connect to a wireless network i have to type sudo dhclient wlan0, is it possible to do this on startup, if so how?
<Nino> \sh: crt
<Nino> KaiL: so what? how to configure it?
<KaiL> BlackLabel:  "iface wlan0 inet dhcp" and "auto wlan0" (2 lines) in /etc/network/interfaces
<BlackLabel> ok thanks
<\sh> Nino: xorgconfig and set it by hand
<\sh> ok...last build for qinx...and then i need to get hands on my reviewers
<KaiL> Nino: as \sh said. Which graphics card?
<Nino> KaiL: some nividia, geforce 2 mx ?
<KaiL> afair there was a problem with ATI fire gl "eating" the info...
<Nino> hm
<KaiL> gf2mx should work, so it's the monitor, which sucks...
<Nino> i thought ubuntu wants to be a dummy user linux?
<\sh> Nino: u can't expect a software to workaround errors in the hardware..sorry
<KaiL> ah, or is your screen resolution extrem high?
<Nino> KaiL: yes, how to setup the monitor? it is a iiyama VM 450 pro 19" flatscreen
<KaiL> is that something very old?
<Nino> KaiL: i tried a lower resolution, did not help...
<\sh> hmmm...last time i used a crt...it was 85hz for 1280x1024
<Nino> windows detects the monitor i think
<Tm_T> :)
<Nino> KaiL: 5 years old :/
<\sh> and I hat to set it in the XFree86config
<KaiL> there's a problem, that crts often report their highest working resolution, not the "normal" one...
<\sh> Nino: take the data of your monitor manual and set it by hand
<Nino> but it is x.org i thought?
<Tm_T> xorg.config
<KaiL> x.org 6.8.2-10 :)
<Nino> hm
<KaiL> xorg.conf, without ig ;)
<KaiL> ...afair
<Nino> well, yes... hmmm
<Tm_T> KaiL: yes :p
<Nino> so we are back in editing config files?
<KaiL> Nino: tried to set a lower res in kde controlcenter?
<Nino> :~(
<Nino> KaiL: yes
<\sh> KaiL: it's not changing the frequencies if the monitor doesn't support it....
<KaiL> \sh: maybe allow a better res after a x restart with the better prefs?
<KaiL> Nino: try to lower the resolution in xorg.conf
<\sh> KaiL: if the frequencies are supported...i'n not quite sure, but my old sony monitor had to be tied on the frequencies
<_ReDRuM_> what he's looking for his v/hsync or something?
<Nino> windows detects the correct monitor, the monitor is a very common one... (was a very good one 5 years ago)
<_ReDRuM_> you can make linux detect it too
<_ReDRuM_> open up a console
<_ReDRuM_> type ddcprobe
<_ReDRuM_> tell you all you need to know about it
<KaiL> _ReDRuM_: kubuntu does that
<_ReDRuM_> oh right :)
<KaiL> but that doesn't always help
<_ReDRuM_> well it bloody should do! :P
<KaiL> for example my 15" CRT get's 1280x1024 @56Hz with ddc.....
* _ReDRuM_ just got woken up after 3 hours sleep by some telemarketer
<Nino> i can look the sync up in my handbook but i hoped kubuntu will detect it itselfe
<_ReDRuM_> KaiL: too much for it
<_ReDRuM_> ?
<\sh> Nino: it has nothing todo with kubuntu
<KaiL> _ReDRuM_: it works
<_ReDRuM_> sounds like it should be capable even tho its crappy
<KaiL> but it flickers like hell
<Nino> ok, wait, i will boot to kubuntu...
<KaiL> and Nino has the same problem. many others like this are reported at pro-linux.de...
<_ReDRuM_> thats just cause xorg always chooses the highest res it can
<\sh> it has something to do with your monitor :) 
<_ReDRuM_> the autodetect from it which personally i dislike about it too
<_ReDRuM_> you can always delete the mode lines from xorg.conf :P
<_ReDRuM_> sed -i 's/"1028x1024"//' xorg.conf
<Nino> just to mentione it again : i would like linux more then windows. whatever only if there is not need for console usage anymore AND it is not a quasi commercial windows like SuSE or RedHat
<Tm_T> Nino: actually I like linux because it's powerful console :p
<malte> Nino, what's wrong with SuSE or RedHat (fedora?)
<Tm_T> malte: commercial shit
<Tm_T> fedora is allright, almost
<Nino> i like console, too. but i like mouse and big buttons, too. the perfect OS would simply be and ask me with voice what i want .... like the enterprise ship computer ;)
<Tm_T> hell no
<KaiL> Nino: the screen requests a res, it get's this.
<Tm_T> far away from perfect
<Nino> Tm_T: it must read your mind?
<\sh> Nino: u have more console work to do on suse or redhat than on ubuntu
<Tm_T> Nino: hell no
<Tm_T> Nino: my fingers are more reliable and faster than my mouth
<KaiL> brb
<\sh> Nino: and my opinion is, whenever u do work on the console, u know more about your system. that's the reason why, windows users are being punished with viruses, trojans and stuff like that...they don't know anything about their system
<Nino> \sh: yes :/ but i want to spend my time programing c++ and not configuring the OS all the day
<\sh> Nino: then do it :)
<Tm_T> haha
<\sh> Nino: code c++ :) 
<malte> Tm_T, wtf are you talking about? is it bad because it's commercial?
<\sh> Nino: u don't have to configure your system...buy a tft be happy use kdevelop and start coding :)
<Tm_T> malte: yes!
<Tm_T> malte: don't take it too serious ;)
<malte> Tm_T, right :)
<malte> it's an awfully stupid opinion nevertheless ;)
<Tm_T> thank you =)
<\sh> but my opinion isn't worth it to think about...i'm using now for 9 years linux on the desktop
<Nino> brb
<Tm_T> \sh: One year behind, and still hate windows
<Tm_T> \sh: the problem with windows is, even if you know how it works, there's not much you can do about it
<Nino> back
<\sh> Tm_T: i'm not hating windows...:) i can't use it...too stupid to work with it..i see it every day in the office...
<Tm_T> \sh: I've been using windows 2, 3.0, 3,11(wfw), both 95, both 98, ME, NT4, 2K and that fucking XP
* _ReDRuM_ also likes linux cause its a powerful console
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_ <3
<_ReDRuM_> tho kde is pretty sweet too :)
<Tm_T> yes =)
<_ReDRuM_> btw i spent 12 hours yesterday coding
<_ReDRuM_> and the system CRASHED
<Tm_T> haha
<_ReDRuM_> because of reiserfs
<Nino> well, the problem is clear, you want an OS to configure for hobby. i want one that is most simple to use :/ 
<_ReDRuM_> trashed all my work
<_ReDRuM_> had to salvage would i could with a hex editor
<_ReDRuM_> from the raw disk
<Tm_T> Nino: no, you can do all your work in console
<Nino> KDE is nice :) but installation and configuration of linux...
<Tm_T> Nino: console isn't only for configuring
<_ReDRuM_> Nino: he is correct, it's not to do with a hobby (tho it is fun) it's simply more productive when you know it.
<Nino> Tm_T: so why did MS move from DOS to Windows?
<Tm_T> yes
<_ReDRuM_> you cant compare DOS to linux console
<\sh> Nino: wait for kde4windows :)
<Tm_T> haha
<_ReDRuM_> DOS is an out of date crappy backwards OS from the 80s
<Tm_T> yes
<_ReDRuM_> linux is a powerful modern distrubtion that lets you do powerful things
<Tm_T> and windows wasn't really any better
<jpcl> Hi people. I just installed kubuntu.... Ok, it's very nice... However, how can I get into root? 
<KaiL> reh
<Nino> ddcprobe says VESA BIOS extension not detected
<jpcl> I am not able to "su"
<\sh> jpcl: sudo su -
<Tm_T> actually I spen't more time tweaking and fixing my windows than my linux ever =)
<_ReDRuM_> for instance like editing the xorg.conf file i mentioned earlier, i wanted to remove the occurances of mode lines from it such as "1024x760" so what do i do? howd i do that in dos? in linux console i just type: sed -i s'/"1024x768"//' xorg.conf
<_ReDRuM_> and its done
<_ReDRuM_> thats just a minor example
<\sh> jpcl: but finally u should read the manual :) 
<_ReDRuM_> the two are nothing alike - the only similarity between them is you type at them
<Nino> ddcprobe says VESA BIOS extension not detected
<Tm_T> \sh: "manual? where's that?" ;p
<Nino> \sh?
<jpcl> sudo su - ?!? Lol... ok..... and the password is the same as I entered into my created user, is that it? 
<Nino> \sh: ddcprobe says VESA BIOS extension not detected
<\sh> jpcl: man sudo
<\sh> Tm_T: i don't know ;) 
<Tm_T> muahhaha
<Tm_T> =)
<_ReDRuM_> jpcl sudo -s
<_ReDRuM_> use that.
<Nino> help!
<KaiL> hmm, dualscreen + overlay doesn't work?
<Nino> what is this?
<Tm_T> \sh: maybe it's eatable ;)
<Nino> \sh: ddcprobe says VESA BIOS extension not detected
<\sh> Tm_T: sure about that ;)
<_ReDRuM_> Nino: ... what make/model of minitor is it?
<Nino> _ReDRuM_: it is an IIyama 19" 
<KaiL> what's the package name for ddcclient?
<Nino> from 1999
<\sh> Nino: hmmmm.....i'm not a good guy for your help...I'm not using crts sind 2 years? and 2 years before, xfree was state of art and i changed modelines
<KaiL> ah, xresprobe
<_ReDRuM_> nino is that the exact error?
<Nino> yes
<KaiL> ddcprobe only tests the primary display?
<_ReDRuM_> cause i just googled for it and seeing as ddcprobe source code is opensource you'd think it would come up with the ddcprobe source code at least as a hit :/ nobody in the world seems to have your problem with that error
<KaiL> ..or just plain fails, as here...
<_ReDRuM_> KaiL: i should think so
<_ReDRuM_> Nino: do you know anymore about your monitor model name than illyama 19 inch?
<_ReDRuM_> i.e like e485s or whatever
<_ReDRuM_> should say on the label on the back of it
<Nino> _ReDRuM_: sorry, it required a sudo
<_ReDRuM_> ... :P
<jpcl> \sh: Ok, but which manual do you refer to? The kubuntu documentation seems to be a "turn ubuntu into kubuntu"
<KaiL> grr, for my CRT I can lower the refeshrate, but not the resolution
<\sh> jpcl: ubuntu is the basement..so think about it .
<KaiL> opposite for the TFT ;)
<_ReDRuM_> KaiL: http://pastebin.ca
<_ReDRuM_> dump your xorg.conf in it
<KaiL> _ReDRuM_: ddc for the TFT (on screen 0), manually set for the CRT on #1
<\sh> anybody there who has time to test a package?
<Nino> _ReDRuM_: well it says 1600x1200@85 :/ for 1280x1024@75 (it should support 100Hz here :/)
<jpcl> \sh: Well, I gess it was stupid to duplicate efforts.... of course...... I'm still sleeping today, I'm sorry for asking stupid questions...
<jpcl> \sh: blood level in my cofee is still very high today
<_ReDRuM_> it's probably the default level
<\sh> jpcl: well...i was working 18 hours yesterday...so forgive my sarcasm ;)
<_ReDRuM_> scroll up a bit it should say the max somewhere else in the output
<_ReDRuM_> alternately just do sudo dexconf
<_ReDRuM_> and let it be done automatically
<Nino> _ReDRuM_: anyway, the screen is at 60 Hz :///
<_ReDRuM_> Nino: you in X now?
<\sh> argl
<\sh> i forgot the preview picture ;) all again fck
<Nino> _ReDRuM_: yes
<_ReDRuM_> Nino: open the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf and paste it into http://pastebin.ca
<_ReDRuM_> or dcc me it
<_ReDRuM_> also paste the entire output of ddcprobe
<KaiL> _ReDRuM_: ever tried ddc + dualhead playing?
<_ReDRuM_> KaiL: i've got dualhead but only use the primary display
<_ReDRuM_> so not really.
<KaiL> I've just tried
<KaiL> as far as I can see, this has several had sideeffects:
* _ReDRuM_ thinks that a dualhead should have the same config for both heads ?
<KaiL> - ddcprobe gets confused
<_ReDRuM_> so just use the first heads config
<_ReDRuM_> ill try it here
<_ReDRuM_> since i do have two heads...
<KaiL> - you can't change the res on #1
<KaiL> - overlay (as in xawtv) is broken
<Nino> _ReDRuM_: http://pastebin.ca/9389
<_ReDRuM_> KaiL: ... works for me
<_ReDRuM_> turn the second head off and duplicate its config
<_ReDRuM_> from the first one
<KaiL> what works?
<KaiL> ddcprobe: http://pastebin.ca/9390
<KaiL> both Monitors can send valid ddc
<_ReDRuM_> edidfail <---- it ended with that/
<_ReDRuM_> ?
<KaiL> yes
<_ReDRuM_> odd
<_ReDRuM_> Nino: did you paste your ddcprobe output yet?
<_ReDRuM_> KaiL: tried googling for edidfail ?
<KaiL> not jet
<_ReDRuM_> nino: i need it to check your xorg.conf is in order
<Nino> _ReDRuM_: http://pastebin.ca/9389
<Nino> _ReDRuM_: http://pastebin.ca/9389
<CellarDoor> evening all
<_ReDRuM_> Nino: thats your xorg.conf url....
<_ReDRuM_> i want your ddcprobe output too
<_ReDRuM_> hi cellar
<KaiL> why is the mouse 'ImPS/2', not 'auto'?
<CellarDoor> folks Im a n00b, I just installed kubuntu last night and was wondering how I set up a root password as its not in the install
<_ReDRuM_> KaiL: maybe cause its imps/2? :P
<KaiL> Nino: there are timings set and there's a res of 1600x1200 set
<CellarDoor> howdy ReDRuM
<KaiL> _ReDRuM_: "auto" always work, no matter what it is
<KaiL> is used on knoppix
<_ReDRuM_> oh right.... heh
* _ReDRuM_ just has a standard ps/2 mouse and knows nothing of mouse autodetetcs
<_ReDRuM_> KaiL: it looks weird to me cause his h/vsync dont look high enough for 100mhz
<_ReDRuM_> im wondering if it was an interlace res
<Nino> KaiL: the resolution is ok, but the Hz is 60 !!!
<KaiL> imho the package should stop asking for the mouse and always use auto :)
<KaiL> VertRefresh 50-85
<KaiL> ...so never above 85 Hz
<_ReDRuM_> KaiL: blame dexconf not xorg :P
<_ReDRuM_> it doesnt ask
<_ReDRuM_> just does it auto
<_ReDRuM_> or do you mean xorg should autodetect and not have an option for it?
<CellarDoor> I was hoping to install libdvdcss, jre etc, set up kynaptic... but I'm not gonna get far without a root password
<_ReDRuM_> Nino: we heard you before... but you dont seem to be able to read properly and have failed to paste the output of your ddcprobe into pastebin.ca so we cant do much else until you do
<KaiL> if you install the package, it askes for some values (at least does on stock debian)
<KaiL> there is asked for way to much rubbish imho
<_ReDRuM_> instead you just kept repeating your first url at me like i am hard of reading :/
<_ReDRuM_> heh.
<KaiL> CellarDoor: enter your user pw in that dialog ;)
<_ReDRuM_> KaiL: stock debian is ghay
<_ReDRuM_> too out of date
<_ReDRuM_> sorry.
<_ReDRuM_> sarge/sid yeh sure but not very stable are they...
<KaiL> woody = software museum
<_ReDRuM_> heh
<KaiL> sarge = a release, which had been nice in summer 2004
<KaiL> sid = not much better
<_ReDRuM_> debian thinks stable is somewhere  you keep your horses cause thats how old woody is
<CellarDoor> Debian hurties my brain, installs old stuff pfft
<KaiL> gnome 2.8, kde 3.3.2, xfree 4.3? nice - if you are in 2004
<Nino> hey, scrollto iiyama at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21984.html
<KaiL> VertRefresh 43-60 must result in <=60Hz
<_ReDRuM_> Nino: why dont you paste your ddcprobe output into pastebin too...
<_ReDRuM_> .......
<_ReDRuM_> cause im wondering
<_ReDRuM_> if it just chooses default settings lower than what it should
<_ReDRuM_> or if it really is being dumb
* _ReDRuM_ read that forum post
<Nino> _ReDRuM_: http://pastebin.ca/9391
<_ReDRuM_> i dont recommend just throwing random numbers into those boxes
<_ReDRuM_> it can blow up your monitor
<_ReDRuM_> but its your monitor :)
<_ReDRuM_> tbh most modern monitors are sensible and turn themselves off if you set them too high
<KaiL> interesting...
<KaiL> 050 ctiming: 1600x1200@60
<KaiL> 053 ctiming: 1600x1200@85
<KaiL> ...ubuntu grabs the first..? :)
<Nino> _ReDRuM_: i could look correct values up in my monitor handbook (as i did for several other linux distros in the past years) but i do not want to :/ ubuntu should do this itself!
* _ReDRuM_ wonders why neither of you have a line like monitorrange: 30-72, 50-120
<KaiL> Nino: and it selects 1600x1200@60?
<_ReDRuM_> Nino: unfortunately kubuntu is free software and unlike microsoft couldn't afford to pay the huge fees to use VESA DDC so the work that makes use of it is reverse engineering
<Nino> KaiL: yes
<_root> i don't find the pakage to install kdevelop, what it?
<KaiL> ok
<Nino> _ReDRuM_: ah :/
<KaiL> could somebody with a WORKING CRT+ddc paste his results?
<\sh> apt-get install kdevelop3
<_ReDRuM_> Nino: it works for 99% of people - but not everyone :(
<_ReDRuM_> KaiL: i could but my monitor is shite
<_ReDRuM_> unless you want 1024x768@85 as your res :)
<Nino> unfortunately it does not work for my desktop nor for my sony vaio 
<_ReDRuM_> Nino: if you have the book look up the hsymc and vsync values if theyre in there
<KaiL> _ReDRuM_: I only want to see, why ubuntu uses the first ctiming, not the last
<SuperCatFrog> hi - does kubuntu come with the fuse patchset?
<_ReDRuM_> Kail hold in ill paste
<Nino> _ReDRuM_: i am already doing this. what means otion DPMS ?
<KaiL> maybe we have a way to make this at least a bit better
<_ReDRuM_> http://pastebin.ca/9392
<Nino> is this energy saving=
<Nino> ?
<KaiL> Nino: yes
<Nino> ok
<_ReDRuM_> yeh dpms is power savings
<CellarDoor> ok folks Im dumb but could I mebbe get a hint ?
<KaiL> _ReDRuM_: uhm.. uses is 1024?
<KaiL> without any manuall work..?!?
<_ReDRuM_> naw it defaulted to ctiming: 1280x1024@60
<_ReDRuM_> 60mhz hurts my eyes
<KaiL> aha..
<CellarDoor> I don't have a root password
<SuperCatFrog> cellardoor - sudo is your friend
<KaiL> CellarDoor: use sudo
<CellarDoor> yeh but it always asks me for a password
<_ReDRuM_> CellarDoor: if you dont know how to set a root pass you shouldnt have one - use sudo :P
<Nino> ok, how to restart X ?
<KaiL> _ReDRuM_: and 1280x1024@60 is the first 1280-mode, it ignores the later ones....:)
<_ReDRuM_> nino+ctrl+alt+backspace should do the trick
<CellarDoor> :/
<_ReDRuM_> Kail - there is only one later one and it says "dtiming" not "ctiming" so presumably its different
<KaiL> hm, right..
<Nino> _ReDRuM_: ah :) i remembered right :)
<_ReDRuM_> cellardoor - think about it - sudo lets you run shit as root so if you ran passwd as root what would happen.
<KaiL> but then, why it grabs the first for Nino ?!
<_ReDRuM_> cellardoor - if u cant work that out your better off using sudo incase you do something to damage root :P
<Nino> _ReDRuM_: ok, monitor remains black :/ ... rebooting
<_ReDRuM_> KaiL: i dont know, i assume its because neither of your ddcprobes had monitorrange: 30-72, 50-120 <------ that
<_ReDRuM_> Nino: it will still remain black
<BlackLabel> how can i make the fonts look better on my kubuntu laptop?
<_ReDRuM_> what did you do through random values in for h/vsync?
<Nino> _ReDRuM_: not random, correct values from my monitor handbook
<SuperCatFrog> blacklabel - use a different font, anti-alaising? 
<_ReDRuM_> Nino: very suspect...
<KaiL> _ReDRuM_: ah
<CellarDoor> nevermind, i figured it out myself
<KaiL> monitorrange are the 2 values for xorg.conf?
<Nino> hm
<_ReDRuM_> [12:01]  <_ReDRuM_> cellardoor - think about it - sudo lets you run shit as root so if you ran passwd as root what would happen. <--- yeh he figured it out himself...
<KaiL> lol
<Nino> damn, it does not switch to tty 7 !
<_ReDRuM_> Nino: so you got a console login?
<_ReDRuM_> or another black screen
<Nino> consle login
<Nino> :/
<Nino> why!?
<_ReDRuM_> login
<_ReDRuM_> then press alt+f7
<_ReDRuM_> see if it will switch
<Nino> i did , doesn t help
<KaiL> Nino: could you try to comment out the values for HorizSync and VertRefresh at all (with # in fornt of the line)?
<KaiL> maybe Xorg own ddc is better :)
<_ReDRuM_> ps -o cmd,pid -Aww | grep X
<_ReDRuM_> check X is running
<Nino> uhm, ok, wait, :/ resotred old file and rebooted :/ wait a second
<_ReDRuM_> Nino: thats not necessarily the best idea, if you left the "broken one" in place then so long as X wasnt already running
<_ReDRuM_> you could type "startkde"
<_ReDRuM_> and see the errors it gave
<_ReDRuM_> might have been helpful
<KaiL> or sudo "/etc/init.d/kdm restart" :)
<Nino> ok, i will repeate the stuff
<_ReDRuM_> KaiL: i have to admit im not that hot with kubuntus init scripts im still a slackware hack :P
<KaiL> "/etc/init.d/<name> restart" is valid for all debian versions ;)
<_ReDRuM_> KaiL: i didnt know it had a seperate init script for kdm
<KaiL> as it's a daemon...:)
<_ReDRuM_> thats normal sysv stuff - the scripts
<_ReDRuM_> some doesnt do it that way
<_ReDRuM_> neither gentoo nor slack does iirc
<\sh> _ReDRuM_: gentoo does it the other way...
<_ReDRuM_> yeh with an rc.conf
<\sh> _ReDRuM_: /etc/init.d/xdm start/stop/restart and has the login manager setting in rc.conf
<_ReDRuM_> heh in mephis
<_ReDRuM_> i had to ddcprobe myself for the right config
<_ReDRuM_> how backwards is that not even trying to autodetect
<_ReDRuM_> or maybe it did and it just failed miserably like you guys are having trouble now :/
<KaiL> at least TFTs are easier for DDC
<KaiL> WAY easier :)
<_ReDRuM_> mephis fucked up on my tft :P
<_ReDRuM_> it didnt even install ddcprobe
<KaiL> well, xorg has it's own ddc...
<_ReDRuM_> it didnt work on my tft :P
<KaiL> so NORMALLY you don't need to set anything
<KaiL> shit-TFT?
<_ReDRuM_> yeh
<_ReDRuM_> old
<_ReDRuM_> has high enough refresh tho
<_ReDRuM_> 75mhz@1024
<KaiL> TFT doesn't even flicher at 60Hz
<Nino> _ReDRuM_: the init.d/KDM restart reports no error
<haggai> Nino: sorry your monitor config didn't work out of the box.  Please make sure you file a bug report (bugzilla.ubuntu.com) to make sure we can fix this
<_ReDRuM_> any multiple of 25 above 50 is ok
<Nino> haggai: ok
<_ReDRuM_> Nino: dont do it that way then do it this way... can you cut and paste into that window? if your familiar with process management kill X and kdm then type startkde to see the errors
<_ReDRuM_> haggai: unless you have a better idea?
<_ReDRuM_> Nino: (thats with your editied xorg.conf in place)
<haggai> _ReDRuM_: not really, I'm not very used to solving X problems
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> I use 60Hz on my both crt
<Tm_T> no flickerin
<_ReDRuM_> Tm_T: some people cant see it
<_ReDRuM_> it depends on your eyes
<Tm_T> yep
<Tm_T> slow ones o/
<Tm_T> :p
<KaiL> to much alcohol? ;))
<_ReDRuM_> nino - if you can cut/paste this will do the trick: kill -9 `ps -o cmd,pid -eww | grep 'X ' | grep -v grep | sed 's/.* \(.*\)/\1/'` `ps -o cmd,pid -Aww | grep kdm | grep -v grep | sed 's/.* \(.*\)/\1/'`
<_ReDRuM_> otherwise ill talk u through it :P
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: nice code =)
<KaiL> uhm, this X sucks... brb (with only TFT)
<Tm_T> KaiL: too much wormwood
<_ReDRuM_> Tm_T: heh
<_ReDRuM_> Tm_T: you should see my code to auto-download the latest slackware for a mini embedded/vps slackware build :P
<_ReDRuM_> if you like ugly regex :P
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> maybe later ;p
<Tm_T> I finish this novel first ;p
<_ReDRuM_> for i in `cat ${chroot_list_file} | sed -n '/^{\//,/}$/{s/^{//;s/,.$//;/^\/'${category}'/!d;p}' | sed 's/^\(.*\.[ta] [sg] [cz] ,\)\?\/[^/] \{1,\}\/\(.\{1,\}\)-\([^-] \{1,\}-\)\{2\}[^-] \{1,\}/\2/' | sort | uniq`; do cat ${slack_list_file} | sed 's/^<[^>] \{1,\}> <[^>] \{1,\}>\([^<] \{1,\}\)<.*$/\1/' | grep 'tgz$' | grep $i; done | sort | uniq | sed "s;^;${mirror_site}/${category}/;;p;s/$/.asc/"
<Tm_T> xD
<Tm_T> and that's still short one :p
<Tm_T> KaiL: hullo :p
<_ReDRuM_> categories=`sed -n '/^{\//,/}$/{s/{\?\/\([^/] \{1,\}\).\{1,\}/\1/;G; s/\n/&&/; /^\([ -~] *\n\).*\n\1/d; s/\n//; h; P}' ${chroot_list_file}`
<_ReDRuM_> heh
* _ReDRuM_ stops pasting regex
<Tm_T> KaiL: I scared you or what?
<KaiL> reh
<\sh> I'm dancing on two weddings at the same time right now
<\sh> learning debian packaging and sending new gentoo ebuilds in..I'm crazy
<KaiL> grr, still no overlay..?!?
<_ReDRuM_> btw
<_ReDRuM_> none of you buy ATI
<_ReDRuM_> theyre shite for linux
<_ReDRuM_> </rant>
<\sh> _ReDRuM_: why? it's working here :)
<_ReDRuM_> i cant have composite
<_ReDRuM_> you cant have composite
<\sh> i mean, i can't change it ;)
<KaiL> and ddcprobe works now..:)
<_ReDRuM_> \sh: do you have it setup with hardware opengl?
<KaiL> monitorrange: 31-67, 59-61
<\sh> _ReDRuM_: yeah
<_ReDRuM_> KaiL: handy
<_ReDRuM_> \sh: turn composite on and you wont :/
<\sh> _ReDRuM_: oh this i did a couple of times...it's slow and buggy and I don't like it...if i want to have shadows underneath my windows, i'll by an apple ;)
<_ReDRuM_> i spent 5 hours tryin to setup my xorg.conf before i finally learned enough that composite doesnt work with ATI drivers
* _ReDRuM_ now knows far more than he ever wanted to know about ATI drivers
<KaiL> lol
<Nino> is there no xorg config tool!?!?!?!
<_ReDRuM_> \sh: i installed KDE to solve my longing for an apple :/
<BlackLabel> whats an alternate msn messenger app for kde ?
<_ReDRuM_> BlackLabel: amsn
<KaiL> with nvidia composite is like russian roulette
<nldk> Kopete
<\sh> BlackLabel: kopete
<ztonzy> hi
<Nino> is there no xorg config tool!?!?!?!
<BlackLabel> alternate to kopete
<_ReDRuM_> kopete isnt an msn alternative its more like gaim :P
<_ReDRuM_> BlackLabel: what i said.
<BlackLabel> yea i know, just 2 ppl said kopete
<_ReDRuM_> BlackLabel: i also use kopete
<Lord-Phoenix> where can i find a list of kubuntu hoary repositories?
<_ReDRuM_> but you will like amsn.
<BlackLabel> ok
<_ReDRuM_> Nino: yeh its automatic and already done it for you....
<\sh> _ReDRuM_: u scared the shit out of me now ... please tell the next time that it looks like a windows app ;)
<_ReDRuM_> your not supposed to have to edit it
<_ReDRuM_> \sh: it looks and acts a lot more apple like than windows like :)
<_ReDRuM_> which is a good thing
<_ReDRuM_> mac os x > *
<\sh> _ReDRuM_: but it looks like msn messenger ... that was scaring
<KaiL> Nino: once there was a kxconfig
<_ReDRuM_> \sh: oh haha
<_ReDRuM_> you mean amsn :p
<_ReDRuM_> yeh ...
<BlackLabel> _ReDRuM_: yep
<\sh> _ReDRuM_: yeah ;)
<KaiL> where it has gone? noone knows..
<BlackLabel> _ReDRuM_: til i get one ill be using this :)
<\sh> ok...now it's time to prepare coffee and have a shower
<Lord-Phoenix> excuse me, does anyone know where i can find kubuntu hoary repositories?
<_ReDRuM_> BlackLabel: i've stopped wanting an apple since ive been using KDE cause it does some handy things apple doesnt like fish://
<BlackLabel> fish;;//?
<_ReDRuM_> Lord-Phoenix: in your source.list file?
<_ReDRuM_> BlackLabel: using SSH servers like idrives
<BlackLabel> ok
<nldk> Lord-Phoenix: Use kynpatic or synaptic 
<\sh> _ReDRuM_: the best is it's using ssh instead of sftp ;)
<nldk> it will do the work
<_ReDRuM_> \sh: yeh its way cool.
<_ReDRuM_> it even works when the remote system doesnt have perl
<_ReDRuM_> tho doesnt give pretty icons
<\sh> _ReDRuM_: better than the nautilus implementation
<_ReDRuM_> nautiwhat
<_ReDRuM_> something about gnomes...
<_ReDRuM_> they belong in the garden.
<Lord-Phoenix> _ReDRuM_: i want to add some more sources is what i mean
<_ReDRuM_> Lord-Phoenix: i dont know if there are a lot of different sources
<nldk> Lord-Phoenix: Isn't Universe enough?
<KaiL> hmm, kxconfig doesn't exist any more?
<nldk> Lord-Phoenix: sources can be added to /etc/apt/sources.list by the way
<Lord-Phoenix> nldk: which one is universe?
<SuperCatFrog> does anybody know where i can get the kde media control from?
<_ReDRuM_> Lord-Phoenix: enable multiverse too
<SuperCatFrog> *kde mediacontrol kicker applet
<_ReDRuM_> it does still exist
<nldk> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<nldk> ## repository.
<_ReDRuM_> i could make a half-assed deb of it if you really want it
<nldk> Lord-Phoenix: Check the file /etc/apt/sources.list and find the following: 
<nldk> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<nldk> ## repository.
<SuperCatFrog> _redrum_ - you talking to me?
<_ReDRuM_> SuperCatFrog: nope
<BlackLabel> _ReDRuM_: i just installed amsn, its alright, if i could integrate the pretty-ness of kopete with how amsn works it will be good
<Lord-Phoenix> i can't resolve archive.ubuntu.com
<_ReDRuM_> BlackLabel: install qt-gtk engine
<BlackLabel> ok
<BlackLabel> gtk?
<SuperCatFrog> blacklabel - kopete is more integrated than amsn
<ztonzy> does anyone have problems with write-access now and then in Kubuntu (KDE) ?? to their /home dir ?
<BlackLabel> yea i know
<_ReDRuM_> BlackLabel: gtk is gnome tech
<SuperCatFrog> blacklabel - ignore that last comment, i didn't read what you said properly
<nldk> use kynaptic or synaptic
<_ReDRuM_> use neither use kpackage
<nldk> or kpackage
* _ReDRuM_ doesnt know what that kynaptic nonsense is about
* ztonzy got a bad start this morning
<_ReDRuM_> kpackage is much better
<_ReDRuM_> annoyed me that removing it also removed kubuntu-desktop
<_ReDRuM_> (kynaptic)
<nldk> kynaptic is not very good. However, it's installed ny default
<KaiL> kpackage only eats RAM like hell
<nldk> synaptic does the trick for me
<_ReDRuM_> KaiL: i never noticed
* _ReDRuM_ tends to use apt anyway :P
<KaiL> I use apt too
<nldk> Anyone having problems with KDE session hang ups at "Initializing system services"
<_ReDRuM_> handy - theres an expert here :P
<nldk> not very long... :-)
<nldk> noone?
<KaiL> do you want 89 "me not" now, or just silence? :)
<nldk> lol
<nldk> I guess the silence is enough...
<Tm_T> UAAAAH!
<Tm_T> damn I'm tired
<_ReDRuM_> goto bed :P
<nldk> what time is it?
<Tm_T> 1444
<Nino> _ReDRuM_: ok, i forgot to add the *new* name of the monitor to the screen section. now the new config file works. i also updated the md5sum as it is described in the beginning of the config file... is this a good idea`
<Nino> ?
<KaiL> 43 more :)
<_ReDRuM_> md5sum for an xorg.conf?
<_ReDRuM_> it wont hurt but sounds redundant to me
<_ReDRuM_> mine doesnt mention md5sums...
<_ReDRuM_> Nino: perhaps you could post in your bug report to ubuntu what settings you used and the output of your ddcprobe/what monitor you got
<_ReDRuM_> maybe help someone else coming in from having the same bad expeirnece you did
<Nino> ok
<Nino> what is the urle
<Nino> ?
<_ReDRuM_> [12:15]  <haggai> Nino: sorry your monitor config didn't work out of the box. Please make sure you file a bug report (bugzilla.ubuntu.com) to make sure we can fix this
<SuperCatFrog> ive installed amarok-xine but amarok still lists only <no engine> under the output engine
<Nino> hm :/ still no 100 Hz in 1280x1024 :/ only 85 :/
<_ReDRuM_> turn it down to 75
<_ReDRuM_> see if its better
<incubii> is there a way to make middle mouse button close a tab in konq, like you can in firefox ?
<_ReDRuM_> it might be depends on your eyes
<_ReDRuM_> multiples of 25 work better for a lot of people
<Nino> 85 is ok :/ whatever i would prefere 100 ;)
<incubii> SuperCatFrog, amarok-engines
<SuperCatFrog> ta
<_ReDRuM_> cause your eyes see in about 25
<incubii> i had the same problem but i installed all of them and xine showed up :)
<sorin> How do you launch some of the komponents of KDE.  Sometimes the taskbar crashes.  Now, my desktop crashed.  I can't see icons.
<_ReDRuM_> sorin kicker launches the "taskbar"
<SuperCatFrog> incubii - still no
<sorin> what about the deskop
<incubii> i know this is a stupid question but have you quite amarok and reloaded it ?
<incubii> quit*
<_ReDRuM_> i dont know my desktop never crashed
<SuperCatFrog> sorin - alt+f2 i think for krun, kdesktop is the desktop, kicker is the taskbar
<SuperCatFrog> incubii - yes
<_ReDRuM_> ltos of people have trouble with amorak
<incubii> its great when it works
<_ReDRuM_> yeh heh
<incubii> but ive never had a problem with installing all engines
* _ReDRuM_ likes it
<_ReDRuM_> amorak/nicotine
<_ReDRuM_> good combination :)
<SuperCatFrog> i'l try removing everything and installing it again
<incubii> whats nicotine
<_ReDRuM_> soulseek client
<_ReDRuM_> good one
<incubii> ah
<incubii> no good on my dialup
<_ReDRuM_> heh nope they are nazis and will ban you constantly
<sorin> supercatfrog tanks
<SuperCatFrog> s'ok
<SuperCatFrog> now ive just got arts
* _ReDRuM_ does some work
<sorin> for some reason though ctr+alt+f1-7 don't work.  Neither does crl+alt+backspace
<SuperCatFrog> brb
<Nino> _ReDRuM_: ok, next problem: my pc has two soundcards, where can i switch the default soundcard?
<nldk> nino - try your BIOS, that's the easiest way
<nldk> (that's what I did..)
<Nino> one is onboard, one is PCI.
<Nino> cant turn it of
<incubii> hmm doesnt virtual desktops support pasting between each other ?
<Nino> where to set up what sound card is used by KDE?
<KaiL> onboard is also PCI :)
<nldk> Strange bios - normally you should be able to disable it
<_ubuntu> hey. how i can open up a file browser?
<nldk> Control Center - Sound & Multimedia - Sound System - Hardware
<nldk> Here you choose what card to use
<Lord-Phoenix> i've got a problem: kde doesn't recognise my root password whenever i try to access any configuration stuff
<SuperCatFrog> back
<_ReDRuM_> Lord-Phoenix: bug in kde
<_ReDRuM_> use sudo to run kcontrol
<Lord-Phoenix> ahh...its working now that i installed sux....
<_ReDRuM_> sux?
* _ReDRuM_ googled for it cause he has the same problem and just saw people on bugs.kde.org going "its a known issue"
<Lord-Phoenix> sux - wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials
<_ReDRuM_> handy
<nldk> wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials
<SuperCatFrog> whats the tool used in ubuntu to handle packages
<Lord-Phoenix> before that it wouldn't give me access to the display....sux created an Xauthority file for me so i don't think i need it now
<_ReDRuM_> so now it works automatically?
<Lord-Phoenix> i believe so
<_P_> i use  sux 
<nldk> synaptic
<_P_> and  i  love it
<SuperCatFrog> ta
<_P_> :)
* _ReDRuM_ tries
<_ReDRuM_> doesnt work for me
<_P_> i am  still  no gay :D
<_P_> why  not _ReDRuM_ ?
<_ReDRuM_> how should i know wtf not
<_ReDRuM_> it just doesnt work :)
<_P_> did  you  create  a  root passwd?
<_ReDRuM_> err... 
<_ReDRuM_> yeh :)
<Lord-Phoenix> _ReDRuM_: why doesn't it work?
<_ReDRuM_> Lord-Phoenix: you tell me you said it would :P
<_ReDRuM_> i installed sux
<_ReDRuM_> fired up kcontrol from the menu
<_ReDRuM_> clicked on font admin
<_ReDRuM_> entered root pass
<_ReDRuM_> "invalid password"
<_ReDRuM_> same as always
<Lord-Phoenix> _ReDRuM_: no i mean i could just 'su' and be able to run things now
<_P_> _ReDRuM_:   sux  is  only  a  replace with X  of  su 
<_ReDRuM_> whats the difference between that and su -p
<_ReDRuM_> ?
<Lord-Phoenix> _ReDRuM_: before when i did a 'su' and ran something it would say something like cannot connect to screen :0:0
<SuperCatFrog> in synaptic, only amarok and amarok-arts have the ubuntu logo next to them, the rest of the engines dont, even though they are installed
<Lord-Phoenix> ok, when i close my laptop screen it turns off the display to the monitor i have hooked up.....is there any way to stop this?
<_ReDRuM_> Lord-Phoenix: try doing su -p
<_ReDRuM_> works for me...
* _ReDRuM_ removes sux
<KaiL> "sux"? nice app name....
<_P_> KaiL:  :D
<nldk> well, obviously it sux
<_ReDRuM_> nldk: hehe
<nldk> bit corny
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> well liked the distro just not ready with enough repos :[
<KaiL> sux sux, because it is sux? ;)
<_ReDRuM_> nldk: but corny in a disparaging fashion which makes it that much more funny :)
<nldk> btw, I have no problems with the sudo stuff in KDE (my root is disabled)
<nldk> exactly
<_ReDRuM_> nldk: su normally wipes out the environment thats why they had probs with it
<_ReDRuM_> but if you su -p it doesnt
<Lord-Phoenix> the kubuntu install was a bit random....so good yet so broken
* _ReDRuM_ has sudo disabled :)
<cdickman> anyone had problems with qemu/tapdevices on kubuntu?
<_ReDRuM_> Lord-Phoenix: it's still better than any other distro apart from maybe slack :)
<nldk> ok - I wasn't following the whole conversation. I'll stop barging in...
<_ReDRuM_> and slack is an administrative nightmare
<_ReDRuM_> too manual
<Lord-Phoenix> _ReDRuM_: yes and no...the fact that all the repository urls had a . in front of them 
<Lord-Phoenix> was pretty annoying
<_ReDRuM_> Lord-Phoenix: erm... mine worked out the box... that is random
<Lord-Phoenix> amarok was installed, but no engines were
<nldk> both (k)ubuntu are fantastic!
<Lord-Phoenix> on first boot, network didn't work at all
<_ReDRuM_> my armorak came able to play mp3, wma, etc
<Lord-Phoenix> neither did my usb keyboard
<_ReDRuM_> scam :/
<nldk> package management has never been easier
<SuperCatFrog> is there anyway to tell amarok where to find the xine plugin?
<Lord-Phoenix> 2nd boot, pretty much everything worked tho
<_ReDRuM_> guess i was just lucky
<Lord-Phoenix> mind you, this IS an HP laptop which makes things a bit funky anyway....but it played fairly nicely with mandrake
* _ReDRuM_ shivers
<_ReDRuM_> rpm
<_ReDRuM_> really poor manager :)
<nldk> I installed ubuntu on appr. 10 different machines and had only few problems
<Lord-Phoenix> RPM is GOD
<_ReDRuM_> rpm sucks horribly :P
<_ReDRuM_> apt owns it
<Lord-Phoenix> it can't be the devil, because if RPM was the devil, it would be terribly addictive ;P
<_ReDRuM_> rofl
<_ReDRuM_> aye there's truth in that.
<GoD-vs-SaTaN> fear me.
<Nino> _ReDRuM_: thx for all your help, bye :)
<_ReDRuM_> you pretty much did it on your own
<_ReDRuM_> cya
* KaiL wonders, how some people select their nicks
<_ReDRuM_> kail: by typing /nick <nickname>
<_ReDRuM_> :)
<KaiL> falling on their keyboard? :)
<_ReDRuM_> lol
<nldk> lol
<incubii> hmm can you have more then on python class in the same file ?
<_ReDRuM_> cat /dev/urandom </nick
<nldk> spilling their coke, i guess
<SuperCatFrog> kail - my nick comes from a short story i thought up and told my gf as a bedtime story, for a joke
<nldk> well, "nl" stands for the Netherlands and "dk" for Denmark
<nldk> but who cares?
<KaiL> ..and you sit somewhere between? :)
<nldk> really?
<nldk> ;-)
<nldk> No I was born in one and live in the other
<_ReDRuM_> Qt: 3.3.3
<_ReDRuM_> KDE: 3.4.0
<_ReDRuM_> kde-config: 1.0
<SuperCatFrog> once upon a time, there was a cat. it was walking through the park and it walked under a tree. as it was passing the tree there was a strong gust of wind, and a frog fell out of the tree and landed on the cats back. the frog grew a small cape and the two were bound together. the (now) supercatfrog flew off into the sky. They were flying round and they saw a dog who the cat new, called tara. somebody was being mean to tar
<_ReDRuM_> sorry... playing with konversation :)
<SuperCatFrog> thats the story behind my name
<SuperCatFrog> *who the cat knew
<nldk> I'd rather use my first name but that one's already used
<nldk> in use that us
<SuperCatFrog> i used to use mBob (my name is bob) but that sounded too much like m-bop - the hanson 'song'
<KaiL> yes, chances for unused nicks are small on freenode...
<KaiL> esp. on common names
<incubii> yes i use to call myself Mephisto since the days of bbc, except it became way to common :)
<nldk> incubii - the deamon (not daemon...)
<nldk> is there a succubii too?
<incubii> only if i play a female character in a game
<incubii> unles syou are refering to my GF
<incubii> :P
<KaiL> *g*
<incubii> incubi , is the correct plural but incubii looks better
<incubii> :)
<nldk> i didn't know there were more than one...
<nldk> besides the being the deamon - it's a good rockband too
<incubii> well there must be if they needed a plural of the word, lol
<nldk> that's the start of a nice discussion - which probably doesn't belong here
<nldk> ;-)
<incubii> heh
<incubii> i have a name for the next ubuntu
<jenton> hey y'all just installed kubuntu 5.04 - very nice - everything "just works" - right down to the printer
<incubii> "Winnie the Pooh"
<incubii> :))
<jenton> kudos to all involved
<KaiL> jenton: additional mouse buttons?
<incubii> glad yours worked out of the box(cd)
<incubii> :P
<KaiL> (ok, bad joke, they can't be autodetected..)
<jenton> only two buttons - but scroll wheel does work
<nldk> so, how can we help you jenton?
<ftugrul> anyone using ATI Radeon with fglrx drivers with Kubuntu please?
<KaiL> nldk: the mouse? ;)
<nldk> what mouse?
<Lord-Phoenix> shit...now i gotta redownload java :(
<KaiL> nldk: his buttons :)
<KaiL> <KaiL> jenton: additional mouse buttons? <jenton> only two buttons - but scroll wheel does work
<nldk> errr... huh,huh
* incubii squeeks
<nldk> well, I only have 2 buttons too
<KaiL> it is possible
<nldk> and a wheel!
<SuperCatFrog> any last suggestions for my amarok-xine problem before i have to compile from source?
<KaiL> SuperCatFrog: what's wrong with it?
<SuperCatFrog> kail - amarok doesn't let me use xine as an output plugin even after i installed amarok-engines (and restarted amarok)
* KaiL starts amarok the first time ever
* nldk just did the same
* incubii uses amarok frequently :)
<nldk> nice program
<incubii> cant think of anything else though SuperCatFrog 
<SuperCatFrog> does anybody know how it was compiled (im starting to miss gentoo where i knew everythings compile options)
<KaiL> ....Dream Dance 1-34 (more or less..) on hd, so this might take a while...
* KaiL REALLY needs a faster computer
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> downloading kde for ubuntu through apt-get... is it easy to convert ubuntu to kubuntu ?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> or should I just download the iso ?
<pointwood> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<pointwood> http://kubuntu.org/documentation.php#d0e123
<KaiL> hmm, at "engines" is only a blank one, which...
<nldk> just keep in mind that you in that case will run both gnome and kde along side
<KaiL> ...doesn't work
<nldk> with all the programs in the menus
<nldk> i mean - gnome progs in kde menu and vice versa
* KaiL tries to install amarok-arts
<incubii> amarok-engines works fine for mine, installed all the engines available to amarok
<KaiL> incubii: can you select xine?
<incubii> yes
<incubii> xine,arts and gstreamer is available
<KaiL> uhm, lol
<Lord-Phoenix> does kubuntu have gstreamer mp3 support? if so, what part of gstreamer do i need?
<KaiL> amarok-arts installed. result: xine visible, arts not
<incubii> lol
<incubii> Lord-Phoenix, by installing amarok-engines you will get streamer support
<incubii> of course you could just install the gstreamer bits
<KaiL> ...and now I even see arts there
<incubii> but a fresh install does not support mp3 playback from what ive gathered
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> I think slowly linux distros will be phazing mp3 support out as mp3 is not free 
<Lord-Phoenix> incubii: i have gstreamer support, but in amarok it say s gstreamer can't play mp3s
<incubii> well i can play mp3s off my ipod fine
<KaiL> removing amarok-arts again (as it's unused..)
<KaiL> now I can still select xine 
<KaiL> ..which still doesn't work...
<KaiL> reinstalling arts ;)
<incubii> man im glad i didnt have that much trouble on my PPC this time
<SuperCatFrog> all i see is arts and null
<KaiL> "There was an error loading libamarokarts" hmm
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> brb rebooting for kde to take effect
<KaiL> no, amarok doesn't like me
<SuperCatFrog> amarok in kubuntu doesn't like me either
* SuperCatFrog considers going back to gentoo
<KaiL> uhm, wrong
<SuperCatFrog> whats wrong?
<KaiL> Dream Dance 29 CD2 doesn't like me - some 0 byte files there
<Lord-Phoenix> i wish i was in gentoo right now....that would mean that my motherboard wasn't broken :(
<Silensius> abbas@cable-195-162-223-114:~$ sudo -s -H abbas
<Silensius> abbas is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Silensius> sudo -s -H abbas
<Silensius>   after this command i have the result what i send up
<Tm_T> =)
<Silensius> why :) ?
<Tm_T> abbas is not the first uesr?
<Silensius> yes it is
<Tm_T> eh
<KaiL> ha, now it works
<SuperCatFrog> kail - you got xine output working?
<Tm_T> KaiL: what?
<KaiL> SuperCatFrog: yes
<Tm_T> xine yuk
<SuperCatFrog> how?
<Tm_T> mplayer <3
<SuperCatFrog> tm_t - for amarok output, dont tell me you use arts or i'l shun you
<SuperCatFrog> like this:
<Tm_T> SuperCatFrog: no I'm not telling you that
<KaiL> well, I've just selected xine (is that possible for you?), and tried a *non* 0Byte-file :)
* SuperCatFrog shuns users of arts
<SuperCatFrog> kail - its not in the list in amarok for me
<KaiL> SuperCatFrog: can you select xine?
<SuperCatFrog> kail - if you mean from amarok's select an output engine window, no
<SuperCatFrog> thats my problem - it doesn't show up in the list
<Tm_T> Silensius: did you enabled root password ?
<Silensius> yes
<incubii> im playing through the xine engine right this minute
<KaiL> if not: install amarok-arts, start amarok, select xine, try, remove tha arts-shit, wonder,
<Tm_T> Silensius: then use it
<incubii> i didnt do anything other then install amarok-engines from fresh kubuntu ppc install
<Silensius> ok i try
<Tm_T> =)
* Tm_T uses one of his virtual desktops for only root consoles
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> followed the steps for integrating kde into ubuntu but I still get the gnome desktop but I do get kdm for login 
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> think I'll just download kubuntu
<SuperCatFrog> pop-pa-freak - from kdm click sessions > kde
<nldk> Pop_pa: when you login - you should choose your session
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ahhh ok that's what I did wrong 
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> heh
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> thanx for the help 
<Tm_T> "what, I can choose??!" ;p
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> I'm still going to grab kubuntu anyways for a backup
<Tm_T> heh
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> Tm_T, :p
<SuperCatFrog> xine still isn't in my outputs list
<Tm_T> just joking ;p
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> lol np 
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> we're all a community here so joking is allowed
<incubii> hmm i dont like that theres no updates to anything
<incubii> just because theres a release shouldnt stop dev
* incubii gets nervous
<SuperCatFrog> pop_pa_freak - as is shunning:
* SuperCatFrog shuns users of arts
<SuperCatFrog> incubii - apparently now its released we're only getting security updates, and you have to add the next distro to your sources list when its announced
<incubii> fair enough
<incubii> ill just switch 
<incubii> :D
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> man kubuntu loads kde faster then suse
<incubii> on my work box that is
<nldk> kubuntu rocks
<incubii> kubuntu makes you its bitch
<SuperCatFrog> suprisingly, kubuntu seems faster than my heavily optimised kde with prelinking
<SuperCatFrog> but i might just be seeing through the "new shiney distro" rose glasses
<SuperCatFrog> *heavily optimised gentoo with prelinking
<incubii> prelinking killed my openoffice
<SuperCatFrog> never given me any problems
<incubii> lol i dont care though caus ei have office 2003 on my windows box
<SuperCatFrog> incubii - there's an undo option to prelink- do man prelink
<brutuli> Hi all
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> how does one update grub loader ?
<incubii> ok doin that now
<incubii> hope it works
<SuperCatFrog> use grub - im not sure of the commands, you'l have to google for those (there's good docs at gentoo.org though)
<nldk> update-grub
<nldk> sudo update-grub that is
<brutuli> Kde doesn't render correctly the fonts, anybody knows what's the problem?
<incubii> renders mine fine
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> nldk, that's it ? no other configuration ?
<incubii> got a screen shot ?
<SuperCatFrog> brutuli - make the screenshot a high quality png, or the fonts will look crap anyway
<nldk> Pop: it depends on what you want to do
<incubii> yay that fixed the problem SuperCatFrog 
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> just update it to a newer version but keep same settings 
<incubii> well sort of
<incubii> now it loads half way
<incubii> lol
<brutuli> SuperCatFrog OK, but how can I do it? 
<nldk> even though you update grub, the settings don't have to change
<nldk> what settings should change?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ok kewl will try it out
<SuperCatFrog> brutuli - ksnapshot or something like that, then press save and choose png
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> nldk, have you seen the look of suse 9.2 grub ?
<nldk> nope
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> its more graphic 
<nldk> ok - I've seen Mandrake's. I know what you mean
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> like to get grub looking lke that
<nldk> I haven't looked at changing grub to something graphical in ubuntu
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ok I'll look on the web
<nldk> it's on my list - but very long down
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> thanx for the help that you have given 
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> nldk, you got an ati card ?
<nldk> nope
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ok i'll look in the forums 
<nldk> goog luck
<nldk> *good
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> thank you
<fred> join /#velug
<SuperCatFrog> argh! why would: configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<thoreauputic> SuperCatFrog: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<SuperCatFrog> ta
<SuperCatFrog> x includes?
<fred> hello, has anyone installed mplayer?
<SuperCatFrog> me
<fred> would you mind explaining how?
<skaman> hi guys anyone experiencing the konqueror crashes?
<skaman> i'm experiencing crashes on all system and alla apps
<fred> konqueror has been rock solid stable on my box
<SuperCatFrog> fred-  i added a repository, cant remember which one - search for mplayer on apt-get.org
<SuperCatFrog> thoreauputic - which package contains x includes?
<fred> ok, thanks for the tip... will do
<KaiL> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main << for mplayer (and other like that)
<fred> oh there it is
<fred> what about the gui for mplayer?
<thoreauputic> SuperCatFrog: I don't know - my guess is you need the x-window-system-dev package or similar (I'm not a coder)
<KaiL> kplayer or kmplayer - should be there too
<SuperCatFrog> thoreauputic - neither am i, i just want amarok and mythtv cvs
<fred> hmm never used kplayer... is it good? I like mplayer a lot
<thoreauputic> x-window-system-dev - X Window System development components  << this helped me with building X related stuff
<SuperCatFrog> ta
<KaiL> SuperCatFrog: for what amarok cvs?
<SuperCatFrog> kail - i needed the xincludes (in x-window-system-dev) to build amarok from cvs
<KaiL> yes.. but why from cvs?
<thoreauputic> SuperCatFrog: I suggest 2 things 1) see if you can get a list of needed libs from the web site or the README etc 2) Use apt-cache search <keyword from configure> or whatever spits an error out
<SuperCatFrog> just thought i might as well try it out
<SuperCatFrog> thoreauputic - ok thanks
<amadeus> apt-get install lame --> doesn't work what can I do?
<SuperCatFrog> amadeus - apt-get.org - search for lame and add the repository
<thoreauputic> amadeus: you need universe and multiverse repositories
<amadeus> where can I get them
<thoreauputic> SuperCatFrog: that's rather bad advice - this isn't debian
<SuperCatFrog> thoreauputic - ok
<SuperCatFrog> brb
<thoreauputic> amadeus: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<amadeus> thanx and merci!
<thoreauputic> amadeus: and www.ubuntuguide.org
<thoreauputic> de rien :)
<thoreauputic> tu sais qu'il y a un canal #ubuntu-fr ?
<Riddell>  /list #ubuntu-fr
<Riddell> #ubuntu-fr 61 Des questions ? http://www.ubuntu-fr.org/
<Riddell> tres popular
<thoreauputic> et aussi #ubuntu-de si tu n'est pas Suisse Romand
<incubii> sweet go an amarok python display script for xchat
<incubii> :D
<Riddell> thoreauputic: qu'est ce c'est Suisse Romand?
<thoreauputic> la Suisse Romande, c'est la Suisse Francophone
<thoreauputic> Geneve , Neuchatel etc je crois
<thoreauputic> Riddell: You're a Scot, are you not?
<Riddell> thoreauputic: oui, c'est vrai
<thoreauputic> ah, bon, je ne l'imaginais pas :)
<thoreauputic> umm.. actually that's bad French, sorry 
<thoreauputic> Franglais
<thoreauputic> mine I mean :)
<amadeus> und was isch mit schwizerdtsch?
<incubii> chin chin o tabemuska?
<thoreauputic> amadeus: sorry, i lived in Geneva so Swiss German isn't my strong point :)
<amadeus> gonitschwa?
<amadeus> gonitschiwa sorry
<thoreauputic> heheh - I'm only semi-bilingual. except for a smattereing of simple Fijian ;)
* _user d
<incubii> i speak english, perl, pascal, batch
<incubii> :P
<_user> :)
<thoreauputic> incubii: :)
* incubii is playing:[["Rob Zombie - Super Beast" by "" from the album ""] ]  Quality:[[192/44] ]  Position:[[0:09 of 3:42] ]  Volume:[[67%] ]  Played:[[Once before] ]  Rating:[[Good] ] 
<incubii> booya
<incubii> cool python script
<fred> Kail: kynaptic shows me mplayer, but it does nothing when I tell it to install it
<KaiL> try manually - maybe kynaptic sucks because of the gpg stuff
<da_bon_bon> incubii: u mean bash not batch, huh ?
<fred> I did, but it does not work either... it gives dependency errors
<fred> mplayer-386: Depends: libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0) but 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 is to be installed
<fred> Depends: libvorbis0a (>= 1.1.0) but 1.0.1-1 is to be installed
<incubii> no batch
<incubii> as in dos/windows
<incubii> i can do bash also
<thoreauputic> fred: looks like your sources are messed up
<fred> ?
<fred> how did they get messed up?
<thoreauputic> fred: did you follow a howto on setting up repositories?
<thoreauputic> do you have universe and multiverse ?
<fred> I'm just using the ones that come by default in sourcers.apt, I have only added the one for mplayer
<fred> yes, I did uncomment the lines for universe too
<thoreauputic> fred: ah, well you need a bit more I think: read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<fred> ok let me see
<thoreauputic> and make sure you reload/ sudo apt-get update
<fred> should I run that command now?
<thoreauputic> not until you fix your repositories
<fred> ok
<thoreauputic> you will need multiverse for mplayer I think - read the wiki
<fred> I'm going to read it carefully... thanks for your help!
<fred> Kubuntu rocks! :)
<thoreauputic> fred: :)
<thoreauputic> www.ubuntuguide.org is another good resource
<fred> yes, I am familiar with that one
<amadeus> and witch do you use as a MULTIVERSE repository?
<amadeus> bonjour?
<SuperCatFrog> how do i install a .deb i have downloaded (opera from opera.com)
<SuperCatFrog> unless somebody knows where i can apt-get opera from
<fred> SuperCat: you have to use the dpkg command... (dont remember the exact syntax)
<SuperCatFrog> thanks
<SuperCatFrog> another question, does anybody know how to get xosd to work with kmix? or is it a compile time option?
<Jefis> How to change KDE charset?
<mdpolaris> I have gotten most of Kubuntu working great, but i'm having trouble with the wireless configuration editor in Control Center.  I can make all the changes I want, but it only uses the settings in /etc/network/interfaces  and it doesn't seem to update that as well.  Anyone else see that problem?
<nldk> I have the same problem
<nldk> I stopped using the WLAN setting in Control Center
<nldk> and only use /etc/network
<mdpolaris> cool...I wonder if it's an official bug
<nldk> dunno
<BlackLabel> when i close the lid of my laptop the screen goes blank... how do i back to kde?
<nldk> mdpolaris, what wireless nic do you use?
<mdpolaris> i have a broadcom g band (i forget the exact info), but i have to use ndiswrappers
<mdpolaris> it's integrated into my presario 2175 laptop
<nldk> ok
<mdpolaris> are you using ndiswrappers for your drivers as well?
<nldk> I have several machines running with wlan
<nldk> on some I use ndiswrapper
<nldk> some are autodetected
<nldk> and on some i needed to get a driver from sourceforge
<mdpolaris> and none of them work with the control center wireless?  Well i feel better it's not just me  hehehe
<mdpolaris> i found the exact card BTW, BCM43pcg_DeviceDesc="Broadcom 54g MaxPerformance 802.11g PCMCIA"
<nldk> none of them....
<_hayden> when i close the lid of my laptop the screen goes blank, how do i make it go back to kde (or not make the screen blank in the first place)>
<mdpolaris> hayden, i have had that happen before...somtimes it comes back right away other times a little longer and soimetimes doesn't seem to comeback at all
<mdpolaris> what worked for me sometimes was to switch to a console  ctrl+alt+F2  and back to the xserver ctrl+alt+F7
<BlackLabel> hmm ok
<fred> the how-to for addidng MULTIUNIVERSE is not available... does anyone knows what I need to add to my sources.list ?
<amadeus> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary multiverse
<fred> thanks
<amadeus> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary multiverse
<fred> ok let me try it
<amadeus> and apt-get update
<leafw> Hi. Does anyone know how to add a "print" action to the konqueror contextual menu
<fred> amadeus: look what I get
<fred> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<Tm_T> fred: so get the public key
<fred> hmmm ok let me look into that
<linkin> _reDRuM_: You has tell me, that I've to change my xorg.conf, right?
<linkin> -has +have
<edulix> hi !
<Roey> hi
<Tm_T> hullo
<SuperCatFrog> hi - anybody know where i can get taglib-devel from? ive searched apt-get.org
<Tm_T> try sourceforge.net, I think a taglib is a project there
<SuperCatFrog> ta
<fred> ok, I added marillat and multiuniverse, but keep getting the dependency problem
<fred> mplayer-386: Depends: libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0) but 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 is to be installed
<fred> Depends: libvorbis0a (>= 1.1.0) but 1.0.1-1 is to be installed
<Tm_T> fred: so take older version of mplayer then
<fred> hmmm it looks to me like mplayer is too old for the libs installed
<fred> not the other way around
<SuperCatFrog> does anybody know where to get xine-config from?
<azad> hi.. are the ubuntu.com apt servers outdated/broken somehow? i don't get any update for apt-get since several days
<Tm_T> azad: hah, they don't update if there's nothing to update :p
<azad> mm but that's quite unusual isn't it? i'm using hoary btw.
<Tm_T> err
<SuperCatFrog> azad - no more updates except security now
<Tm_T> yes, and it sucks
<StR> hi there!
<SuperCatFrog> azad - wait until the next distro is announced (cant remember what its called) and add that to your sources
<SuperCatFrog> hello
<azad> hm.. hoary won't get any further updates?
<Aruviel> Hello. Is  it "Breezy" the next development version?
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> that's it :/
<azad> i see
<SuperCatFrog> yep - breezy
<kkathman> thats why its called "stable" - its a pretty common concept
<azad> thanks, where can i find out when it's new
<azad> erm.. when there's something new
<kkathman> that doesnt mean, tho, that programs arent being updated, such as gaim etc
<Tm_T> kkathman: but it's already old version :p
<kkathman> you just have to subscribe to various newsfeeds or whatever to know when those are available
<SuperCatFrog> azad - i dunno, ive just added breezy now, but im not sure if its gonna work
<SuperCatFrog> didn't work
<azad> mhh okay, thanks
<kkathman> Tm_T: the gaim in hoary is an older version, but stable
<brutuli> Hi all, I'm here again, (with myne problems)
<azad> I think i'll have a close look at the ubuntu page
<Tm_T> kkathman: I rather use newest version, there's bugfixes etc :p
<kkathman> Tm_T: The best thing to do, is use Kontact and subscribe to KDE news feeds and see whats being updated individually
<kkathman> Tm_T: yep you can get gaim, for instance, from the sourceforge vault - I compiled the newest last night in fact
<Tm_T> kkathman: I used that autopackage, really easy one =)
<SuperCatFrog> tm_t - how do you use autopackage? ive heard a lot about it, but not how to use it
<kkathman> Tm_T: yep thats a good one for sure..you got that from sourceforge too right?
<Tm_T> SuperCatFrog: just try it ;p http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/gaim/gaim-1.2.1.x86.package?download
<Tm_T> kkathman: yes
<kkathman> I did it the hard way...went to the gaim.sf.net home page and downloaded the source :)
<kkathman> welll not that hard actually
<Tm_T> not
<Tm_T> compiling is normally quite easy
<SuperCatFrog> anybody know how to install the kde media control?
<Tm_T> you don't have it?
<SuperCatFrog> no, its not listed under applets
<SuperCatFrog> oh wait
<Tm_T> I bet it is
<SuperCatFrog> it is, i must have missed it this morning (not enough caffine)
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> speaking of it, gotta buy some food ->
<SuperCatFrog> foods for women - just lick the mould behind the fridge
<SuperCatFrog> brb bru
<azad> hm Tm_T: howto install that autopackage?
<brutuli> Where kde takes the right DPI? In which configuration file? In gnome all is fine but in kde the fonts and icons dimensions are totally different
<membreya> brutuli: go to your control center
<membreya> and change the fonts
<kkathman> SuperCatFrog: On my first cup right now...partly unconcious so if I say something that doesnt make sense or repeat repeat myself, please disregard
<brutuli> membreya ok here I am
<membreya> personally, I took mine all down to about 10
<Chameleon22> how would i go about manually (via a console)  burning a dvd iso?
<brutuli> membreya I have changed the fonts, i took all down to 8, but in some application they are gigant
<SuperCatFrog> back with bru
<Tm_T> membreya: my all fonts are size 8 =) 
<SuperCatFrog> kkathman - my gf has to goto the hospital and have her blood taken first thing in the morning, before she's eaten or drunk anything, and she's making me not eat or drink too just to be mean
<SuperCatFrog> *in a few days
<Tm_T> cool
<membreya> too small for me Tm_T, I'm running 1152x864 on a 17"
<kkathman> SuperCatFrog: Now thats not fair...maybe you can talk her into a huge breakfast after the blood letting :)
<SuperCatFrog> well people having blood taken makes me feel funny at the best of times (im really realy scared of needles) so i might die, if im not in here next week, you know why
<Tm_T> membreya: I run 1280x1024 in my 17" and sometimes want fonts even smaller
<kkathman> Tm_T: wow thats small...Im with membreya Im at 1280 x 1024 so size 8 would be very small...10 is about right
<Tm_T> nope
<SuperCatFrog> mwhaha! i have the most up to date amarok build _in__the__world_
<pussfeller> kaudiocreator is saying user no permission for /dev/cdrom
<Tm_T> hah
<SuperCatFrog> argh! still no xine plugin!
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> pussfeller: check your fstab
<Tm_T> but the foodstore ->
<SuperCatFrog> brb
<pussfeller> Tm_T, it should be looking in /media/cdrom?
<azad> Tm_T: how did you install that via autopackage? how does that work?
<kkathman> SuperCatFrog: Funny story, my youngest son was about 6 yrs old and had an infection so they came in to prick his finger to get some blood. He was very calm throughout the whole thing..until after the guy was done. Then he hauled off and kicked the lab tech in the shin.. He limped away.
<pussfeller> kadiou** that is
<SuperCatFrog> lol
<pussfeller> jeez,just think what he will do to the dentist
<SuperCatFrog> kkathman - i hate injections (hate having blood taken more), and at school a few years ago i had to have a meningitis jab, i was talking to my friend and i could feel it go in, but the pain went away. i was talking to my friend and moved to the side thinking the nurse had finished - that hurt
<kkathman> SuperCatFrog: YEOUCH!!!
<SuperCatFrog> kkathman - thats exactly what i said
<membreya> SuperCatFrog: learn your lesson..stay away from needles!
<membreya> I got a tattoo to try and get over my fear of needles..you think it worked? :P
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> Anyone here use Kopete?  If so, do you like it?
<SuperCatFrog> lol i bet not
<SuperCatFrog> kkathman - yes, its ace
<SuperCatFrog> kkathman - its by far the best IM client i  have ever used
<membreya> better than gaim? :|
<kkathman> SuperCatFrog: someone has created a version that allows changing the default theme
<kkathman> so I thought I might try it.
<kkathman> SuperCatFrog:  here's the link:  http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=22271
<kkathman> I get the newsfeeds from KDE Apps and KDE Look...tells me what things are new each day
<SuperCatFrog> i use that style - its very nice
<SuperCatFrog> so do i kkathman
<kkathman> SuperCatFrog: Ok..kewl I think I might test that out and see what its like. :)
<SuperCatFrog> yep, there are about 10 styles built in too, just go configure kopete > appearance > chat window
<membreya> kopete supports file transfers right ?
<membreya> now I just need to find an IM that does webcam
<kkathman> membreya: yeah I have a cheap cam, and still have to go to windoze to talk to my son at college using AIM
<membreya> gaim-vv does it
<membreya> but good luck compiling it
<kkathman> SuperCatFrog: you know of any other decent news feeds for Linux application release news?
<membreya> god..it's so hard with kopete to find out if the person has you or not :P
<LISP> oh my god, how many ubuntu non-believers there are :P
<kkathman> LISP:  most are Debian users wondering why they arent the fastest growing distro :)
<Tm_T> azad: autopackage?
<azad> already got it, thanks
<LISP> kkathman: debian may not be the fastest growing, but it's sure one hell of a monster
<Tm_T> ok
<LISP> kkathman: good one i mean
<Tm_T> hah
<LISP> kkathman: and that damned installer got to me too :P
<kkathman> LISP:  oh sure, but its unfriendly...which is why Ubuntu has blossomed I think
<Tm_T> kkathman: what?
<Tm_T> unfriendly? doesn't say hello?
<LISP> tm_t: c'mon man
<Tm_T> ;p
<LISP> tm_t: i had to dig up lots of stuff
<LISP> tm_t: and my ac97 wasn't working even after dxs_support change :|
<Tm_T> but to be serious, I love sarge:s installer
<kkathman> Tm_T: you think the Ubuntu installer is bad?  hmm
<Tm_T> there shoul be kkathman there is not enough choises
<Tm_T> oh
<Tm_T> sorry
<LISP> kkhatman: it's right
<LISP> kkhatman: and ubu doesn't come with xmms
<kkathman> Tm_T: I installed debian on a machine, the installer isnt cryptic but it didnt pick up all my hardware, and didnt configure X very well either. 
<LISP> kkhatman: or xine
<membreya> cool, you can copy files to konsole with d n d :P
<StR> membreya: d n d   <-- Dungeons and Dragons!!!
<Tm_T> kkathman: yes, that is a flaw
<membreya> lol drag n drop ya goose :P
<Tm_T> kkathman: but there should be an otion to "advanced user" to have more custom install
<StR> Tm_T:  there is...   @ startup... there is "expert"
<kkathman> Tm_T: I could give the Ubuntu installer to my wife and she could install it :)   Now my wife isnt stupid, but she's also not a computer expert either. LOL
<Tm_T> StR: you can pick every separate package there?
<StR> Tm_T: I think so...
<Tm_T> StR: you can choose how your mouse is configured?
<Tm_T> you can choose the installer get packages from the net?
<kkathman> Does anyone know if Ubuntu has an RSS feed?  I notice that Debian DOES have a new application RSS feed.
<StR> Tm_T: yes... I think  expert is the full  debian installer....
<Tm_T> StR: it is?
<Tm_T> uuh
<Tm_T> damn
<StR> Tm_T: I use the normal because it is faster, and then I configure all by hand  ;)    // slackware way to do things  ;)
<Tm_T> so what am I complaining then :p
<StR> Tm_T: LOL
<kkathman> LOL
<Tm_T> I gotta check that
<Tm_T> hmm, no, I wont
<LISP> kkhatman: rss mit firefox :D
<membreya> how do I get my kopete to look like the clean theme? I've installed it ..but still no good 
<kkathman> thanx :)
<kkathman> membreya: you just dl'd from KDE apps?
<membreya> yup
<Tm_T> can't turn this off (my preciousss), can't turn my other workstation off (my jukebox atm), can't turn my server off either :/
<membreya> like, their picture has the persons display picture as a big picture in the chat window..mine's a piddly little one
<kkathman> I think SuperCatFrog was the one that is using that theme in fact
<membreya> yo SuperCatFrog *slaps*
<SuperCatFrog> hi - does anybody know where i can get cdrecord-prodvd from?
<SuperCatFrog> ive tried apt-get.org and its not in multiverse or universe
<SuperCatFrog> hello membreya - sorry, i was busy
<Tm_T> SuperCatFrog: is it in debian repos ?
<SuperCatFrog> membreya - open kopete, click configure kopete > appearance > chat window > import > select the xlst (iirc) file
<SuperCatFrog> tm_t - dunno, its not in any of the default repos's
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> google it then ;)
<SuperCatFrog> oh ye, google
<Tm_T> the almighty uncle-google
<membreya> SuperCatFrog: still doesnt make mine look like the website's :(
<kkathman> membreya: Mine does
<membreya> maybe I just need to wait for someone to send me a message
<kkathman> membreya: well, Im not connected to anyone yet tho
<membreya> membreya@hotmail.com ...call me ..call me now :P
<kkathman> membreya: whats your nick I'll connect
<LISP> i know it sounds silly, but removing the non-debian marked gnome package will result in the whole gnome desktop being removed? 
<LISP> or is it just a dummy package?
<SuperCatFrog> membreya - its only for the chat window
<SuperCatFrog> LISP - try it in synaptic and see what it tries to remove
<LISP> nothing, just gnome
<LISP> i forgot to say i installed some goodies
<LISP> which are not essential anyway
<LISP> maybe those installed gnome? not sure really
<mr_clark> Hi guys. I'm having a blonde moment. I've just done my 3rd install of Kubuntu and for this install I can't seem to install synaptic. It doesn't appear in the list of packages I can install with kynaptic. Any idea why?
<membreya> mr_clark: because it's part of ubuntu ? :P
<mr_clark> But I could install it on the other two installs of ubuntu.
<mr_clark> kubuntu.
<mr_clark> aaghh.
<membreya> works fine for me
<membreya> check your repo
<membreya> s
<SuperCatFrog> argh! my global shortcuts for amark aren't global - any idea's why?
<Nonphasis> Hmm, I suppose crash bugs are still fixed even if Kubuntu is released?
<Nonphasis> (speaking of the crash on trying to play streaming music)
<SuperCatFrog> back to gentoo to record homo+gay
<SuperCatFrog> cya's
<kkathman> _ReDRuM_: Hey good morning to ya :)
<Aruviel> Hello again. Have anyone else had problems with networking with their (k)ubuntu?
<Aruviel> it's weird that I have to unplug my power-cable of my modem to get it working again
<_linkin_> _REDRUM_!!!!
<_linkin_> i want to say THANK YOU for you help :D
<_linkin_> i could now use my geforce 6600 gt :D with 3d ;)
<_linkin_> thank you :DDD
<_linkin_> cYa
<_ReDRuM_> lol
<_ReDRuM_> he seems happy.
<spiral> hello
<spiral> hmm, still any new of a kubuntu final dvd ?
<Riddell> spiral: not heard any, try poking haggai to see if he's tested it
<gdh> _ReDRuM_: Does that coreymon guy still hassle you from the weekend? :)
<spiral> haggai: any new of a dvd for final kubuntu ?
<membreya> Riddell, spiral: is this what you're looking for ? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/current/
<Riddell> membreya: we're looking for people to test them so we can release them as official hoary kubuntu dvds
<membreya> there goes the value in this place ;)
<membreya> Riddell: If i knew they were there this morning, I would have grabbed a copy :|
<Riddell> ?
<Riddell> you could grab one now?
<membreya> Riddell: the value comment was aimed at thoreauputic :P
<membreya> Riddell: why? I just did a fresh install ;)
<Riddell> oh well, no harm in another
<Tm_T> Riddell: kubuntu dvd? me me me 0/
<Riddell> Tm_T: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/current/
<Tm_T> wops, huge head
<Riddell> testers welcome
<spiral> Riddell: it's not a final ?
<buz> now that the release is over, what repository do i need to use to keep the update goodness flowing? *G*
<gdh> Riddell: DVD = live + install (main + universe) ?
<Beineri> DVD = live + install + i18n/l10n + *-devel
<Cloney> Well, I got Kubuntu working in Virtual PC. It moves like treacle, though.
<gdh> Riddell: Ah cool
<Cloney> Does Kubuntu contain the entirety of Ubuntu with some extra bits added in, or does it actually remove things like Synaptic?
<gdh> Beineri: Ah cool :)
* Cloney thinks he might have to use Fluxbox to get any kind of usable speed here, so he'd need the Gnome package manager bits.
<exciton> anyone know about iBooks and the airport extream? I know there is no dirver for it yet but have they got to 50% on it yet?
<kkathman> Cloney: xfce might be an alternative as well as windowmaker (wmaker)
<buz> exciton: i don't think so 
<Cloney> Do Kubuntu/Ubuntu support WMs other than the defaults?
<buz> what i'm wondering about wrt to airport extreme: why not use the osx drivers akin to ndiswrapper for linux?
<buz> linux x86 i mean
<Alvz> i have a problem i cant connect to internet is there a network config or something ?
<exciton> buz: Thanks but for the osx drivers to work I belive is a problem with the hal but I could be wrong
<exciton> The hal that BSD uses and Linux uses are rather different.
<buz> they are probably still closer related than win and linux HAL
<buz> but its probably not worth the bother for the few users that actually want to replace osx with linux
<buz> most of the ones that care enough will probably simply get powerbooks and use pc cards..
<exciton> buz: I'm sure thats true and I think thats sad I will grant exposa or whatever it is called makes you feel sexy using it but Ubuntu/Kubuntu is so much better over all 
<buz> depends
<buz> for the target audience, osx is far and away much better
<buz> since my whole family is on osx, i never had to fix a box once
<buz> (except my own ;-)
<superkitty> Hey all
<exciton> yeah they are hard to break and can be locked down but but a real user osx just does not cut it
<buz> mhh i know quite a few hardcore users that use it
<buz> it's essentially a bsd with a pretty gui (i don't particularly like the gui tho) after all
<exciton> I do to but I just don't think it has the power as Linux or true BSD
<superkitty> anyone using SMB4k?
<exciton> buz: Yeah the gui is really bad
<buz> the finder is just plain crap
<buz> whomever wrote it surely didnt use it one second
<exciton> yep and seems to lock up offten
<edulix> hiII
<exciton> I hate it's gui for the same reason I hate gnome
<buz> i thin kgnome is ugly on top of that
<exciton> I hate in not having a "FULL" address bar everywhere
<buz> apple at least has a consistent look and feel (but i hate metal, fugly stuff)
* buz needs to know what SATA raid chipsets are supported by linux
<exciton> the idea of this is where we think you will go so thats all we are going to make easy to get to is way to MS
<buz> (k)ubuntu that is
<buz> mhh windows gui ain't so bad
<buz> until a few months ago, i still preferred it over kde 3.2
<exciton> no I like the m$ gui
<Tm_T> it's ugly
<buz> it's ugly but it does the job
<exciton> but I was talking more to the way they treat the users
<buz> OSX is beautiful but gets in my way 
<buz> KDE is well balanced there
<Tm_T> eh
<exciton> yep and a quick skin fixes everything lol
<exciton> I will say gnome has something on kde on speed but nothing else
<edulix> I'm hvng _big_ problems of sudden system slowness after working with my machine a while. sometimes even a reboot doesn't fix it (it needs two reboots)
<Tm_T> exciton: I use "old style theme" IF I have to use xp
<buz> yikes luna
<exciton> Tm_T: I would just patch the uxtheme.dll and run something like the cha ninja skin or one of my own 
<buz> worst theme ever
<edulix> this seems a a 486 executing kde right now, and it started being slow some seconds ago, while I was not doing nothing in particular
<buz> edulix: does top say anything at all?
<buz> ran out of swap space?
<buz> uuh i mean physical ram
<buz> so it started to swap?
<exciton> I hate the Red close button and Green start button thing they did what was just to playschool
<Tm_T> exciton: I bet there's a way to change those colors
<exciton> Tm_T: yeah it's called skinning
<edulix> buz: I've alreeady hav been watching that. doesn't seem so, belive me; I have 256 mb of ram, and I have now 800 mb of swap
<buz> 256mb ram is far too low
<Tm_T> buz: not is not
<Tm_T> buz: I run KDE in 64Mb ram just fine
<exciton> Tm_T: I was one of the first GUI hackers on xp I was using reshack and putting my own bmp's into the files by hand long b4 there was apps to do it for you lol
<buz> i won't even touch a sub 512 box
<buz> for any real use, i wouldn't go below 1gb
<edulix> buz: no it's not. and everything works like a charm normally, but suddently this happens
<Tm_T> buz: hah, I hate if desktop use more than 150Mb ram =)
<buz> are you running kaffeine? that starts to eat cpu at times
<buz> right now top says xorg uses 150mb (incl. sharedlibs i guess) alone
<Verwilst> lol kubuntu doesn't have many updates eh... :p
<edulix> buz: II've been running multiple distros in my 256 mram rof ram boxes and trust me, 256 is good enough
<Tm_T> haha
<buz> and another 150mb for firefox
<Tm_T> buz: wtf
<Tm_T> buz: 140Mb total, apps in 4 desktops :p
<exciton> my iBook has 256. KDE and gnome run just fine!
<exciton> with like 800 in swap
<buz> don't even get me started about osx in 256mb
<superkitty> How do i add a home file to the desktop or panel?
<buz> superkitty: add konqueror /path to your home
<exciton> lol but buz I was just starting to like your rants lol
<edulix> buz: even if I restart X everything slow 
<buz> and chose a fitting icon
<exciton> buz: you run kubuntu or ubuntu? being here I would guess K but just got to ask
<edulix> buz: but if I restart kubuntu once or even sometimes it needs to be done twice, then everything returns to work in a normal and fast manner
<buz> kubuntu
<buz> i hate gnome
<buz> but maybe its related to me using xinerama
<Tm_T> buz: there is usually something wrong if FF take more than 20Mt ram =)
<exciton> lol I wish I could dang powerful ati card with sad drivers lol
<buz> not even under win i could get by with less than 60mb ram for it
<Tm_T> buz: what? ehhh
<buz> yeah ati isn't exactly what one wants for linux
<buz> maybe i shouldn't be using all those extensions
<exciton> but I like KDE much better I just feel gnmoe is to mac-ish
<Tm_T> heh
<buz> but then again i "neeeed" them
<skaman> guys i have random apps crashes do u think that this could be related to be updating from ubuntu to  kubuntu?
<exciton> I just can't give up DRI lol
<Tm_T> skaman: nope
<exciton> so I just have a black screen and one working one 
<exciton> better then two that just don't work at all lopl
<skaman> i haven't got only konqueror crashes as many other people
<exciton> lol*
<skaman> kopete kaffeine and many other apps too
<Tm_T> skaman: not even once
<skaman> :(
<skaman> maybe a fresh install
<Tm_T> no crashes, just wide smile :)
<skaman> solves the problem?
<superkitty> buz thanks
<edulix> well I'm going to reboot, because typing is imposible (it freezes and thus it's difficult), cursor doesn't move smoothly, konversation updates message list like if it were rendering it (you know, _that's_ slowness..), etc
<Tm_T> skaman: maybe, maybe not
<skaman> :'(
<skaman> under gnome all worked well
<exciton> I just got a copy of ubuntu and spent the last few days updating and downloaded everything for kde, Over dial-up cuz I hate gnome
<edulix> noone have had this problem yet ? maybe the people that had them just switched to other distro hehe. this never happennde to me in suse, in this same machine
<exciton> edulix: How do you like suse?
<Tm_T> suse :/
<edulix> edulix: it at least have a very good configurator and akde by default
<edulix> ups
<edulix> talking to myself? lol. that was for exciton
<Tm_T> haha
<exciton> yeah I hate what the fedora crew did with making it a pain to change desktops from gnmoe
<edulix> BTW, there's an ongoing effort to port yast to debian/kubuntu, called yast4debian. stay tunned ;)
<superkitty> anyone know how to set up samba ?
<exciton> but right now I'm running Mandrake on my main sys and am thinking about going to suse or deb
<Tm_T> edulix: yast to deb? why?
<Tm_T> exciton: deb
<edulix> I think my problem might be related to ati driver, because II don't notce slowness in the ttys
<Tm_T> so don't use those drivers
<exciton> I am leaning more to deb but it's still in the air 
<edulix> Tm_T: yast4debian, hahaha why not ? it's  avery powerful tool!
<exciton> I may just do kubuntu on my main sys and just update that lol
<edulix> Tm_T: there are no other drivers for my card...
<Tm_T> edulix: err, and apt-get is not powerful?
<exciton> so far I am love'n kubuntu but I just need to get apache php and mysql on it and I'll be happy
<exciton> edulix: what ati card do you have?
<edulix> Tm_T: what does have Yast have to do with Yast?? Yast  ControlCenter
<Tm_T> hm
<Tm_T> hmm hmm
<buz> yast is a deeply evil piece of code
<exciton> really the only thing keeping me on Mandrake is the Mandrake control center is so useful for somethings
<edulix> exciton: ATi Radeon 75000 mobility 7500
<edulix> buz: you are also :-)
<exciton> what driver are you using?
<buz> evil? me? most definitely (the only person still not believing it is my gf)
<exciton> buz: gf's are like that lol
<buz> yeah
<buz> they won't even believe if you tell them
<edulix> exciton: they have already ported 4 modules of Yast Control Center, and they intend to port all of them. Yast is so powerful because it is also so featureful and useful. yeah, it's a bit slow and it's useer intrface is a nightmare, but..
<exciton> buz: Yep. You just have to sure them by teaching them html/php and c/c++ thats what I do lol
<buz> why?
<exciton> edulix: lol
<edulix> exciton: I'm using the only driver existing (AFAIK) for  it: "ati". the one shipped with (k9ubuntu.  ati propietary driveer dosn't doesn't work with my card, I belive
<sorin> Does anyone knows if it is possible to move a VMware installation to the actual disk to boot normally?
<buz> edulix: and of course it tends to overwrite everything you carefully did by hand
<Tm_T> heh
<exciton> lol
<buz> drakconf is at least halfway sensible wrt to that
<exciton> edulix: I ask cuz my roommate has the same card in his iBook G3
<exciton> edulix: and is not having the problems like that
<buz> edulix: what series of ibook are you using
<edulix> exciton: I only suggested that it could be that becaouse if it's not ram nor swap, and cpu usage doesn't seems strange to me, then what else could be ?
<exciton> lol there is 4 ati cards in this house a 7500m a 9200m a 8500pro and a 8600
<exciton> so I have a little exp with ati and linux lol
<buz> and none of them does composite grrr
<edulix> BTW, I must tell you guys that watching konversation nearly "rendering" / slow updating the messages sent to the channel is a strange "experience" :P
<buz> my next box will have nvidia, thats for sure
<Borg^Queen> Hey people. Quick question. We're trying out kubuntu live on a ppc, we can't find kwikdisk. It is present under another command?
<Borg^Queen> edulix: that happens to me when I'm editing film.
<edulix> buz: this laptop have an ati only because I didn't buy it, ut my father gave me it :P
<exciton> edulix: yeah I got my iBook the same way it was given to me
<edulix> Borg^Queen: but with film or with konversation ? hehehe
<Borg^Queen> Konversation renders in slow motion like its on drugs whilst editing film. The film work remains unaffected.
<exciton> speaking of it anyone know about klaptop
<Borg^Queen> About kwikdisk on a live cd?
<Borg^Queen> Did kubuntu do away with kwikdisk?
<exciton> my batt. tray icon is messed up
<malte> Borg^Queen, i can't even find it in the repository
<Borg^Queen> So it's gone?
<edulix> so, any ideas what could be making my system go suddently so slow ?
<Borg^Queen> edulix: a heavy background function.
<exciton> edulix: do you have a cdrom in your tray?
<Borg^Queen> use ctrl esc to call ksysguard and see what's up
<exciton> like the ubuntu/kubuntu disks?
<mkhan> hi i am new to kubuntu and linux itself
<Borg^Queen> exciton: are you running a live CD on a MAC?
<Borg^Queen> hello mkhan 
<edulix> Borg^Queen: I prefer using top, it doesn't take much time to launch  it,and knowing that my system is now so slow...
<Borg^Queen> TRue
<exciton> because if I have (The only one I have had in this cdrom is ubuntu) ubuntu in the cdrom it lags up bad
<mkhan> when i tried to do an update using the update manager, i got these messages W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<leafw> Hi all! I'm chatting from a live cd on an ibook G3 ! Congratulations to whoever is responsible, this machine works really nice with kubuntu live!
<mkhan> could anybody tell me what does it mean, and how to do the updates
<Borg^Queen> leafw: congrats
<exciton> Borg^Queen: no I'm running ubuntu ppc installed and downloaded KDE 
<Borg^Queen> oddd
<edulix> one thing I've noticed is that Xorg and gamin/gam_server usually  take more cpu cycles than normally when system becomes slow
<bhna> anybody with a nvidia geforce 5500 card here?
<Borg^Queen> mkhan: it means the package you wanted to download is corrupt maybe?
<edulix> exciton: I have no cdrom in my tray
<mkhan> how do i fix it ?
<Borg^Queen> Try redownloading
<exciton> edulix: okay it was just an idea because like I said it slowed my system down
<mkhan> i am not downloading any specific package 
<mkhan> even if i do a apt-get update
<mkhan> i get the same message
<edulix> bhna: I wish I had :P
<exciton> lol
<bhna> edulix: ;-)
<exciton> yeah me too
<Borg^Queen> mkhan: I don't know.
<mkhan> thanks ...anybody else
<Borg^Queen> mkhan: what app are you using?
<mkhan> synaptic
<Borg^Queen> Hmm odd
<bhna> glxgears 1.300 is slow ofr an 5500 nvidia, isnt it?
<Borg^Queen> mkhan: did you update your server repository?
<mkhan> yeah i did that
<Borg^Queen> hmm
<mkhan> but even then i am getting these messages
<mkhan> earlier it was fine...i started getting these messages for the past 2 days
<edulix> I'm no watching top and I see that cpu usage is in fact at about 85-95 all the time
<bhna> edulix: wich program eat 80 % of cpu
<exciton> edulix: I'm not sure it's your vid card doing that
<exciton> sound's more like a run away program all in all
<edulix> bhna: noone ! it's not only one
<exciton> lol on my system 3Dc pings my cpu at 100%
<Borg^Queen> does anyone have kwikdisk?
<bhna> Borg^Queen: look at kde-addons
<Borg^Queen> ahhhhhhhhhhh
<edulix> Xorg takes abot 40-50% (average) artsd 20-30, konqueror ~8, a lot of 1%, etc
<Borg^Queen> bhna: you're a genius
<edulix> I meant that a lot of programs take ~1%
<bhna> Beineri: maybee ;-) but i'm not shure
<Borg^Queen> bhna: this is a live cd
<Borg^Queen> So it doesn't have it on a live cd.
<edulix> it seems that everyone is busier than normal. artsd normally doesn't take more than 5%, and Xorg is usally not even shown,  Ibelive
<bhna> Borg^Queen: oh? sorry
<edulix> bhna: what's in kde-look  ?:P
<Borg^Queen> bhna: sorry, you answered my question kiddo
<buz> edulix: xorg gets serious cpu time at times on my box
* Borg^Queen squeezes bhna brain.... affectionately
<leafw> question: default root pwd of live CD ?
<Borg^Queen> root
<leafw> ok
<exciton> buz: xorg is taking no more then 6% on my sys
<leafw> thnks
<Borg^Queen> leafw: root for root
<Borg^Queen> leafw: my pleasure
<buz> try moving some apps around and watch at top
<Borg^Queen> Thank you humans BBL
<edulix> buz: don't move any window,  maiixmze konsole, and then watch at it. I don't think it takes more than 10% on average
<buz> well on average, without moving stuff, it's probably below 10%
<buz> somewhere around 5 or 7 i'd say
<edulix> buz: moving apps ? that like crazy.  I barely can move the mouse man!
<exciton> buz: wow moving a window around jumps it to 50%+
<buz> i've even seen 80%+ when moving stuff
<buz> try moving it for a few seconds
<buz> until it doesn't quite keep up with repaints
<exciton> that did not take long lol
<buz> exactly
<buz> easily tops 80% then
<buz> (say what you want, but X11 is crap)
<edulix> it's not if you activate composite and configure kwin to use it ..
<exciton> I just can't wait for XGL or whatever they will be calling it
<edulix> then moving windows becomes smooth and top doesn't notice it
<leafw> Borg^Queen: can't login in to root nor run su. Any suggestions? All I want to do is to mount te hd
<exciton> edulix: speaking of witch can you point me to a howto on composite?
<exciton> leafw: sudo mount /foo/bar /foo/bar
<leafw> exciton: thank you, let's see
<edulix> exciton: if you have a nvidia card it's a matter of adding two lines to xorg.cconf and ativating somethhing in kcontrol
<buz> exciton: no composite for ati
<edulix> exciton: there must be something in the ubuntu's wiki
<edulix> buz: I think that latest ati propietary driver  version have support for composite, but  I'mnot sure
<buz> really
<buz> where can i get those?
<exciton> buz: there is composite for ati it's just a pain my roommate set it up on his iBook but he gets a starnge green hue on everything
<buz> i'll probably still get gforce 6200 in my new box ;-)
<buz> used to be ati fanboy (primarily because its hard to find fanless nvidia stuff)
<exciton> ati is much better power for the money but because they suck at making linux drivers us linux users are outed
<buz> i don't care much for power
<edulix> well I'm going to post a message to the mailing list about my problem. apart from cpu usage, what else should I provide (any log info I haven't noticed yet ?)
<buz> i want a dual dvi card without fan and proper linux support, that's all
<buz> pci express would  be a plus but not ultimate requirement
<exciton> lol well starting getting systems now cuz in a few years I'm sure they are going to make it really hard to run linux ;)
<buz> na
<buz> the chinese won't care for TCPA and other expensive, useless crap
<buz> and i will start importing chinese hardware and get RIIIICH
<edulix> BBr, I 'm rebooting !
<exciton> lol
<exciton> gl edulix 
<buz> ROTFL http://slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=145831&cid=12214809
<buz> must be somewhat uncomfortable to do that in your office, no?
<exciton> buz: LOL
<leafw> any clue on how to mount an Apple hfs
<leafw> mount -t hfs fails
<buz> not really
<buz> but i know that osx can use UFS which in turn should be supported by linux and is a much better FS than HFS anyway
<leafw> well, I' just testing
<leafw> is hfs supported in kubuntu live cd powerpc ?
<sorin> hmm
<sorin> apt-get install java?
<buz> sorin: ubuntuguide.org
<exciton> nope no java
<_membreya> java is non-distributable..can't apt-get it :P
<sorin> how do you find out which process locked a file, so i can kill it?
<sorin> i downloaded the java bin
<buz> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<crimsun> sorin: lsof <the file>
<sorin> i can see it in ksysguard, but i don't see an install window.  I have no idea what it is doing
<bhna> sorin: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports/dists/hoary-extras/restricted/binary-i386/
<King_Brad> how would i go about upgrading my XFree86?
<buz> uuhh kubuntu uses xorg
<King_Brad> ok
<sorin> crimsun: it displayed nothing
<King_Brad> how would i upgrade it?
<buz> and its pretty current right now
<King_Brad> okay
<buz> you can still do apt-get update && apt-get distupgrade if you like, of course
<buz> got any specific trouble?
<King_Brad> then how would i fix libxrender ?
<King_Brad> my wife (GenericQueen) is getting some weird error with that file
<King_Brad> Libxrender.so
<buz> did you try removing it and readding it in synaptic?
<GenericQueen> says its buggy
<GenericQueen> no bu i will
<GenericQueen> but*
<GenericQueen> bbiab
<buz> what card have you got?
<GenericQueen> nvidia tnt 
<sorin> bhna: thank you
<freak_> hi !
<shogouki> i've got a problem with my centrino
<bhna> sorin: my pleasure ;-)
<shogouki> ubuntu# ifup eth0
<shogouki> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<shogouki> anyone have seen this pb before ?
<freak_> Who knows why don't have the possibilities to configure network ............. like drakconf under Mandrake
<shogouki> eth0 is listed lile a wireless extension in iwconfig
<shogouki> like*
<bhna> freak_: look at knetworkconf
<freak_> okay but drakconf is a global menu
<freak_> Kubuntu has only kcontrol to configure ??
<sorin> isn't kynaptic supposed to launch? It launches Ark
<bhna> freak_: yes
<sorin> bhna: To which app do I feed that deb file?  Kynaptic doesn't want it.
<freak_> It's so poor 
<freak_> However Kde 3.4 is very good
<King_Brad> sorin: use dpkg -i <package name>
<buz> use kpackage or synaptic
<buz> kynaptic is next to useless
<freak_> or apt-get install ... :)
<edulix> hey ! I'm back
<King_Brad> is Tridnet Blade 3d video card supported in Kubantu?
<King_Brad> or Nvidia TNT?
<King_Brad> either?
<edulix> I think I've found the problem: it appears that everything slowdown just when my laptop fans start to spin vigorously
<sorin> So, why is it included if it's next to useless???
<edulix> does it make sense ? :P
<bhna> open the konsole, dpkg install *.deb
<bhna> open the konsole, dpkg --install *.deb
<sorin> i installed it
<buz> edulix: could be that your cpu throtthles at that point?
<edulix> buz: my cpu is always at 1.2 Ghz
<edulix> at least that's what cat /proc/cpuinfo tells me
<buz> sorin: who knows. it looks pretty.
<edulix> (even if it can reach 1.7 Ghz)
<buz> synaptic is fugly
<erhan> hey why kubuntu dont give firefox?
<erhan> n the package
<bhna> erhan: konqueror is the default browser
<erhan> yea its 
<bhna> erhan: apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<erhan> :) i know it 
<erhan> just i was thinkin it 
<_ubuntu> hey people
<UberNoob> Hello
<freak_> Firefox powa ;)
<UberNoob> ok this is interesting. 
<UberNoob> Nice live cd
<edulix> buz: actually, blue-imac: uhm, it could make sense the throutling thingie, because when everything gets slow, I see that cpu usage averages 85-95%, and it's not 1 program but all of them
<UberNoob> There are some things I don't like but I think it's because I'm on a live cd
<edulix> let's see where can I see what happens and how to modify my prefeerncies
<freak_> I'd like to install opera web browser en kde to test pages to my web agency but it doesn't exist in sources list package !
<UberNoob> konctrol
<freak_> kcontrol
<UberNoob> ok later people. Off to do an actual install
<edulix> freak_: I've ben ther,e but didn't find anything related to heat or fans spinning :P
<freak_> it'll be Wine + IE
<buz> freak_: did you get IE to work in Wine?
<buz> if so, how?
<freak_> I gonna use Wine in order to obtain IE on Linux
<freak_> If anyone knows how to obtain IE on linux, I' ll your suggestions
<buz> there's a script out there, didn't work for me though
<bhna> buz: http://sidenet.ddo.jp/winetips/config.html
<freak_> It's just to test web pages before release
<buz> bhna: didnt work for me.
<freak_> ok 
<buz> i tried it three times
<freak_> :S
<leafw> any ideas on mounting a macosx hfs+ partition
<amu> mount -t hfsplus /dev/hdaX /mountpoint
<leafw> amu: fails
<amu> what's the error message? 
<leafw> and -t ufs - o ufstype=openstep fails too
<leafw> "HFS+-fs: unable to find HFS+ superblock"
<amu> is it a mac partion with journal or a native ? 
<leafw> which means it's not a hfs+, but I know it should be
<leafw> it's a macosx home directory
<leafw> native
<buz> i think osx 10.3 uses journal by default
<amu> what says less /proc/partitions
<leafw> it's 10.2.8 by the way
<leafw> I'm in kubuntu live cd on ibook G3
<amu> yep 10.3 uses hfsplus 
<leafw> with macosx 10.2.8 installedi n the hda
<amu> leafw: try mount -t hfs 
<leafw> fails
<leafw> can't find hfs filesystem ..
<amu> lsmod |grep hfs 
<leafw> prints hfsplus, hfs and nls_base
<leafw> I believe hda5 is the system and hda6 is the home dir, but can't mount it
<amu> could you paste the last lines of dmesg, after running mount -t hfs 
<amu> check it with less /proc/pationions ... it says the size and you problably remember how big is your home 
<leafw> VFS: Can't find a HFS filesystem on dev hda6.
<leafw> how odd:
<freak_> do you use SUDO ,
<freak_> ??
<leafw> the /proc/partitions can be put by 'tab', but then says:
<leafw> sudo: /proc/partitions: command not found
<amu> leafw: you're sure hda6 is you home ? 
<buz> i don't think osx uses split partitions by default
<leafw> I've tried them all
<leafw> hda1 to 6
<amu> leafw: more /proc/partitions
<buz> try launching qtparted to see what there exactly is
<leafw> hda5 mounts, and shows only ln files.
<freak_> no sudo is to be root on your system 
<freak_> sudo mount -t hfs .............
<leafw> freak_: doen't work
<_-InMa-_> buenas noches, good night.
<freak_> byeee
<leafw> amu: qtparted not found, this is a livecd and may be limited
<buz> yeah i think it's not in the default install
<freak_> df -h 
<amu> leafw: install it ... sudo apt-get install qtparted
<leafw> in the livecd ?is it possible ?
<leafw> trying
<freak_> you'll know which partition is mounted
<amu> sure 
<amu> we have full read/write support on the live :)
<leafw> shit apt-get may not be properly configured
<freak_> edit /etc/apt/source.list
<amu> sudo apt-setup ? 
<leafw> the sources.list looks ok to me
<freak_> sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<freak_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<brk3> whats the story with kynaptic.. i cant seem to get a description of what package im installing like on synaptic..
<buz> sudo apt-get moo
<freak_> freak@freaklaptop:~ $ sudo apt-cache search qtparted
<freak_> qtparted - A parted frontend using QT
<leafw> done
<leafw> then
<leafw> no package qtparted
<freak_> are you in multiverse universe ?
<edulix> now i my fan has just started to spin
<amu> leafw: you've to enable universe for qtparted
<edulix> and yeah, the problem was with that: now everything is slow again. and you know what ? in klaptop system-tray I can see that my freq scaling is at 75%
<edulix> and the bad when normally I put it in 0%
* buz was right hehe
<leafw> thanks for the efforts but this is not going in
<edulix> *but* just clicking in 0% just doesn't do anything
<edulix> it keeps being stubborn in 75%
<edulix> and also, in klaptop the setting  "turncpufreq to 75% when fan start to spin" is hidden. where cann i cofigure it by hand ?
<buz> are you root?
<buz> maybe only root can change that
<amu> leafw: i'm not sure about the live, on a "installation" hfs and hfsplus partions can be mounted, write access is bit difficult, but also works  
<freak_> either change root passwd or use sudo
<freak_> sudo passwd root
<freak_> or sudo comand............ 
<edulix> buz: well, klaptop is not being executed with root user of course
<edulix> let's try
<edulix> anyway, that's only a temporal solutionn: ext time the fan starts to spin I would need to do the same..!
<leafw> I've neevr used apt-get to install from a .deb file
<leafw> the man doesn't say anything
<leafw> is it possible ?
<edulix> dpkg -i <deb files>
<leafw> xD
<leafw> ok, thank you
<edulix> :)
<freak_> but you need to have the deb file with dpkg -i , contrary to apt-get 
<leafw> true, I downloaded it.
<amu> are there any germans here? 
<buz> swiss, if that helps
<leafw> how funny, qtparted lists hdb and not hda
<leafw> hdb is the cdrom
<freak_> French if that helps :D
<freak_> no it's the slave disk
<amu> sorry not, we need to translate kubuntu.de 
<freak_> hda ( master )
<freak_> hdb ( Slave )
<freak_> is that true ?? :$
<leafw> freak: live cd kubuntu is slightly odd in this respect
<freak_> ok
<amu> any volunteer 
<buz> huh its not even related to kubuntu
<leafw> ok NOW
<leafw> sorry sudo qparted did it
<amu> buz: ? 
<buz> kubuntu.de talks about gnoppix
<leafw> hda5 is not only the system but everything
<leafw> and it's hf+
<leafw> and it's hfs+
<amu> buz: arg, www.kubuntu.de
<buz> aah kubuntu.de != www.kubuntu.de
<amu> buz: i've to fix that, sorry
<buz> i could do the frontpage
<buz> but i lack the time for docs or wiki
<leafw> eureka
<amu> that would be nice, hold on, i need a full upgrade and a server fix
<leafw> excuse me for my stupidity, but sudo mount -t hfsplus -r /dev/hda5 /mnt/macosx5  finally did it
<leafw> it fooled me that the mount -t hfs /dev/hd5 didn't fail and reported just 4 symlinks
<buz> but it would have to wait until thursday
<Loke> whats the image preview program which is embedded in konqueror in kubuntu called?
<buz> gwenview
<Loke> thx :-)
<Loke> does anyone know if kubuntu will be offered through shipit?
<tim_h_> btw. gwenview doesnt has my native language (german) in kubuntu
<amu> buz: ok, server fixed
<buz> i won't get round doing it until thursday
<freak_> Loke : No i only take on ubuntu cause it's not possible on Kubuntu at the moment
<buz> where could i send it to?
<amu> buz: by mail, sendfile whatever you prever 
<amu> buz: that's ok, we've to start the translations, every help is welcome 
<treke> hrmm kate 3.4 doesnt come with a filtype for C++ code any more
<freak_> bye and thanks everyone :)
<freak_> ++
<leafw> thank you all. Bye
<_mole> exit
<mikmak> hello
<mikmak> is there a ubuntu pkg for the flashplugin-nonfree of debian ?
<mikmak> (=> the real macromedia flash ;)
<amu> libflash-mozplugin ? 
<mikmak> Description: GPL Flash (SWF) Library - Mozilla-compatible plugin
<mikmak> not the good one ;)
<amu> GPL _is_ the good one ;)
<malte> no, it sucks :)
<mikmak> not for flash ;)
<mikmak> (if you want to use real flash)
<malte> it's easy to d/l and install it manually though mikmak 
<mikmak> malte: yes, but I _hate_ doing so in debian
<malte> why? which browser are you using?
<mikmak> not a browser problem, but I prefer my apt to manage it
<mikmak> so i get updates automatically etc
<malte> it's one file :)
<mikmak> yes but debian downloads it itself :)
<malte> or two perhaps
<malte> i bet there are unofficial repositories which have it though
<mikmak> it really sucks to not have it in ubuntu imho
<mikmak> there is no good GPL thing for flash
<malte> i agree
<mikmak> so basically it means ubuntu does not support flash at all ;)
<mikmak> (which is bad :)
<malte> they don't include proprietary stuff i reckon
<coreymon77> hey redrum
<coreymon77> guess where im talking from?
<mikmak> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-686 - Non-free Linux 2.6.10 modules on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV <= nvidia ;)
<Riddell> coreymon77: Kubuntu?
<mikmak> (must be a joke to not include flash if they include nvidia ...)
<coreymon77> redrum: you got it
<coreymon77> i finally got it to work
<coreymon77> and the funny part is
<malte> mikmak, mkay :)
<coreymon77> its works way better than before
<amu> mikmak: why a joke, if the licnce forbit it, it can be redistributed, it's impossible to make legal packages
<coreymon77> i wonder if it working better has anything to do with having ubuntu as its base?
<mikmak> amu: debian does it fine ...
<mikmak> amu: why not ubuntu ?
<amu> mikmak: debian. who even didnt allow not to package non-gpl docu on their debs? you will say they offer a fucking nonfree sucking plugin like flash? 
<amu> what's the packagename ? 
<treke> mikmak: different projects have different opinions on the legality of doing things
<mikmak> amu: flashplugin-nonfree :)
<mikmak> treke: flashplugin-nonfree does not contain anything nonfree actually
<mikmak> amu: i am thinking for end users, are you asking them to go to macromedia 's website , understand what they tell you, download the file, unpack it (if they ever understand what it tells), then (the best!) move this file to the plugin directory of your browser
<mikmak> then
<mikmak> you are not talking to an end user
<mikmak> :)
<LeeJunFan> Everything easy is not good.
<amu> mikmak: right, there will be in feature something easier than intalling debs, you just click on the webpage and it installs all your soft
<mikmak> LeeJunFan: ubuntu is not good then
<mikmak> LeeJunFan: it's meant to be easy for end users
<mikmak> amu: s/feature/future/ ?
<LeeJunFan> If you give ability to install everything with a simple click you end up with windows. A system where it so easy to install spywware and viruses people don't even know they did it.
<amu> mikmak: err right :)
<mikmak> ;)
<LeeJunFan> mikmak: it's meant to be easy in terms of linux, not computers.
<mikmak> LeeJunFan: in terms of users
<LeeJunFan> Again - if you make ubuntu stupid enough for joe dumbass then people with an IQ won't want to us it. And for the time being linux belongs to geeks. period.
<amu> LeeJunFan: dude we have gpg sigs we can authenticate them, that's all no problem 
<mikmak> LeeJunFan: use debian then, ubuntu has no more things
<LeeJunFan> mikmak: ubuntu is pretty much debian with more up to date packages.
<amu> LeeJunFan: it must be more easy as it is possible
<mikmak> LeeJunFan: the goal of ubuntu is to make it (debian) easy for end users afaik
<mikmak> else it's just stupid
<mikmak> just add an apt source in debian, and we are done
<mikmak> and if you have nvidia, I dont see any reason to provide an easy way to install flash (flash is way more important than nvidia on linux for end users)
<mikmak> to +not provide
<amu> 95% of all desktops are windows, probably 1% runs linux, fro those 1%, 0.01% know how to install a deb,packages 
<mikmak> that's where synaptic/kynaptic are important
<LeeJunFan> I'm not saying that linux won't eventually be desktop ready, but the fact is that it isn't now, either get over it or move on. Just quit bitchin'.
<amu> mikmak: yep
<amu> LeeJunFan: linux on a desktop is still too difficult, if you installed/run a Mac once a time, you know what i'm talking about   
<mikmak> LeeJunFan: my point is that (k)ubuntu should have provided flashplugin-nonfree (since it's clear that they provide binary stuff -like nvidia-) , it's way more important for users to be able to surf on the web than 3d. (it's a GPL-oriented choice, and imho a bad one)
<LeeJunFan> amu: right - it'll just take time.
<mikmak> amu: Mac has the advantage to know what hardware it will find ;)
<mikmak> that makes it a lot more easy
<amu> mikmak: that's 1 point the other is the software, which you use
<LeeJunFan> mikmak: You've got a point there. It doesn't make sense IF the reason is licensing.
<amu> c&p, drag&drop 
<treke> mikmak: the difference is that nvidia gives redistribution permission. The terms of the flash license may not allow that.
<mikmak> treke: with flashplugin-nonfree, there is _no_ problem
<mikmak> it's more free than the nvidia pkgs are ;)
<_tom> hello!
<_tom> any kubuntu experts present?
<Riddell> _tom: deep down we're all experts
<_tom> sure, we are :-)
<Boogieman> except me. i'm the stupid questions guy
<Riddell> _tom: did you have a question?
<_tom> the mouse wheel will not work, not even an xev event :-(
<Riddell> do you have         Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"  in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_tom> i have, yes
<_tom> PS/2 mouse, protocoll imps/2
<Boogieman> my main question is, is kubuntu as easy as mandrake it is now.
<gdh> does 'fuimps/2' exist as a proto in xorg?
<gdh> I had to use that with one intellimouse I had...
<Tm_T> Boogieman: easier?
<gdh> although this was a few years ago
<hunger> I have not seen updates to hoary for days. Is that intended? How can I upgrade to the development version?
<_tom> who do i know whether it exists?
<Boogieman> Tm_T i need a nearly fool proof linux. otherwise i cant use it
<gdh> _tom: read the manpages :)
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> Boogieman: try live-cd first ;)
<owner> hm
<glass-eye> C# will probably be a little faster in some circumstances because it makes you use explicit casting rather than late binding
<glass-eye> damni
<glass-eye> t
<Boogieman> Tm_T that is what i download at the monent
<_tom> gdh: won't help :-/
<hunger> Boogieman: There is no foolproof linux!
<Tm_T> there is no foolproof os at all!
<hunger> Boogieman: Whenever someone makes linux foolproof some other idiot runs of to improve the fools!
<Tm_T> =)
<gdh> Tm_T: No, for fools are so ingenious :)
<Tm_T> =)
<kevins> hi, i was just tryin to rip a cd into mp3 with grip but i don't know what encoder i need,any help?
<Tm_T> eh
<Tm_T> kevins: kubuntu wiki ?
<Boogieman> and a community that is willing to answer beginner questions is always good for everyone. because when you have low knowlegde how shall you find the information sources the "experts" want you that you had read before begging to ask them
<hunger> kevins: Go to #ubuntu with the gnome problems!
<hunger> kevins: Use konqui if you are in debian.
<Boogieman> but when he does it under kunbuntu?
<Tm_T> err
<kevins> well i'm usin kubuntu i just have the same problem with kaudiocreator
<Tm_T> hunger: no need to yell all the time?
<hunger> Boogieman: He can't as there is no Gnome stuff in kubuntu.
<hunger> Tm_T: I am yelling? I see my text in (mostly) lowercase.
<hunger> Boogieman: At least not by default...
<Boogieman> ok
<kevins> ya i downloaded it through the respositories
<hunger> kevins: You don't like audiocd:/ url in konqui?
<_tom> anybody getting a wheel mouse to work with kubuntu?
<kevins> it doesn't have mp3 encoding
<hunger> kevins: That should be set up for you on the kubuntu install... although I have not tried that yet.
<Tm_T> hunger: ! ;)
<kevins> alls i need is the name of the encoder
<gdh> lame ?
<gdh> "lame - LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder"
<gdh> although of course.. it is :)
<hunger> kevins: Looks like no mp3 encoder is installed...
<kevins> gdh; thanks
<gdh> kevins: you'll need multiverse for that, etc.
<gdh> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<hunger> kevins: Just installing lame does not include it in audiocd:/
<kevins> gdh, thanks that worked
#kubuntu 2005-04-24
<Boogieman> n8
<argoth> hey guys, could anyone help? I've got a problem configuring xorg. the problem is my radeon 9600
<Tm_T> oh, what a surprise
<Riddell> argoth: you might find more luck in #ubuntu since it's not KDE specific
<argoth> ok, thx
<Tm_T> problem with ati :p
<Tm_T> not that new
<argoth> well it worked all fine on gentoo .. but I got sick compiling everything :-)
<argoth> well then, i'm on my way to the ubuntu channel. enjoy
<Tm_T> :)
<darkaudit> andrewski: rember the other night when you asked if I had duplicate menu entries in GNOME after running update-menus?
<darkaudit> er remember
<darkaudit> I've got the Debian menu now, and no duplicates :)
<trans_err> hmm amarok segfaults, xmms segfaults, but I can run ESD and use mpg321
<trans_err> mplayer segfaults too
<_alex> hi everyone!
<_alex> can someone please tell me how to install kdiskfree on kubuntu ?
<RandomWhim> Hmmm
<_alex> i cannot find kdiskfree in kynaptic
<Riddell> _alex: kdf
<CygnusX1> Good evening.  This is my second daily attempt at this.  I am trying to install, from CD, Kubuntu 5.04 on an Asus A7N8x DLX (nforce2), SATA drive.  I am receiving an error that indicated my CD-ROM is not an UBUNTU CD (the checksum is good.)  The problem appears to be that several IDE modules are not loading for whatever reason.  Does anyone have a clue for me?
<membreya> what type of cdrom is it ?
<CygnusX1> CDROM drive?
<membreya> yes the cddrive
<membreya> is it IDE, SCSI, SATA?
<CygnusX1> I have a Sony DVD drive, Philips CDR-RW drive, and a Pioneer DVDR-RW....I tried all three...with all three failing, do you need model numbers?
<CygnusX1> tIDE CD/DVD drives.
<_alex> Riddell: thank you, that was what I was looking for !
<Zugot> i really wish konq had that nifty find bar that firefox has
<CygnusX1> I boot into the installer, then, the failure occurs when seraching for the package CD.
<membreya> no CygnusX1 .....I'm not sure if it's failing and saying it's not a proper disk
<membreya> your SATA drive would be taken care of with sata_nv
<membreya> have you tried redownloading the ISO ?
<CygnusX1> membreya, I could do that, but the md5sum is good.
<CygnusX1> I am mounting the CD now and will run a checksum on all the files on the CD.
<darkaudit> CygnusX1: md5 on the iso, or on the burned CD?
<CygnusX1> darkaudit, the iso md5sum was fine...I am verifying the files on the burned CD now...
<darkaudit> CygnusX1: ok... dounds to me like the download was good, but the burn had errors...
<darkaudit> er sounds
<CygnusX1> It is still running...my apologies for not checking that first.  I haven't burnt a bad CD in six years. :-)
<CygnusX1> It is done...all files are fine...CD is good, ISO is good.
<CygnusX1> I have found someone with the same issue on the forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25153
<Zugot> i've noticed something...
<Zugot> when i search for something in konq... i get different urls as for when i make the same search in firefox...
<Zugot> weird
<Zugot> i think they are tracking my use with an url
<Zugot> anyone else noticed this?
<sorin> Has anyone got a link to a deb for KWrite?
<coreymon77> sorin: just use apt
<sorin> it's not there
<pv> install kate
<SpookyET|Kubuntu> i got Kate. 
<jsubl2> i wonder if it would work out okay to had debian source repos to make it easy to build the few missing things
<jsubl2> s/had/add
<jsubl2> course debian is behind so it probably would not matter anyway
<cartel_> sorin: if you have kate you have kwrite
<jsubl2> yeah about that.  it just is not in the menu
<cartel_> reportbug
<Loke> does anyone know where to find digikam debs? Ive only managed to find v0.7 and nowhere is kipiplugins packed
<allee> Loke: http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/ubuntu/hoary/Pkgs.php
<SpookyET|Kubuntu> Is it normal for KDE components to be crashing? kdesktop, konqueror, taskbar.... 
<allee> Oh  s/ubu/kubu/:  http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/kubuntu/hoary/Pkgs.php
<EricColeman> Hello Everyone
<Blissex> SpookyET|Kubuntu: thats quite unlikely, they tend to be pretty reliable.
<EricColeman> is there something special I need to do to get USB to work in kubuntu?
<treke> should "just work"
<EricColeman> how do I "make" it work?
<Blissex> SpookyET|Kubuntu: frequent crashes may have two causes: faulty hardware or some wrong/incompatible libraries installed.
<SpookyET|Kubuntu> Maybe it's vmware's fault.
<SpookyET|Kubuntu> But for example, if i try to play a di.fm link, amaroK crashes.
<joseluis1mx> #torreon
<CygnusX1> Would anyone know how to launch the Kubuntu installation from a Knoppix bootcd?
<Leif-> CygnusX1: well, Kubuntu is a whole distribution based on Ubuntu, it's not related to Knoppix
<Leif-> you need to get the Kubuntu ISO in order to install it
<CygnusX1> Leif-, I understand, however, the Kubuntu bootcd will not work on my system.
<propagandhi83> or just install the kde packages with the standard ubuntu install and synaptic
<CygnusX1> I found a blog where some whiz had the same problem and used (I think) a Fedora bootcd to get started.
<shad0w1e> question: I upgraded from warty to kubuntu and I no longer have a trash on the desktop. how do I get it back?
<shad0w1e> from warty + KDE to kubuntu (is more like it)
<\sh> shad0w1e: u have the trash in the panel
<kkathman> good evening all (or whatever time of day it is where you are) :)
<\sh> morning ;)
<darkaudit> a week ago last Thursday ;D
<sorin> What's the difference between "printer model" and "printer model gdi"?
<sorin>  For example ML-1430 and ML-1430 gdi.
<shad0w1e> how do I add trash to my desktop?
<shad0w1e> ok never mind that. i got it figured..
<shad0w1e> ok how do I add a live trash to my desktop that changes when its full / empty ?
<_antonio> hi friends i just installed kubuntu on my computer, and the only available screen resolution is 640x480. I have an AOC 17" monitor
<_antonio> could anyone help me to get 1024 resolution?
<_hayden> what can i type in a terminal to see what samba network shares are available?
<kkathman> _hayden:  goto konqueror and choose Network files
<kkathman> -hayden: sorry Network Folders
<kkathman> _hayden: Network Folders I mean
<_antonio> kkathman could you help me the screen resolution?
<BlackLabel> i just got told -> smbtree 
<kkathman> _antonio what do you need?
<_antonio> i just installed kubuntu 20 mins ago, and the screen resolution is only 640x480 resolution 
<_antonio> i have an AOC 17" monitor
<_antonio> two weeks ago i had installed ubuntu and the screen resolution was 1024, but now
<_antonio> i do not know what happens on kubuntu
<kkathman> _antonio: odd, you should have gotten an option to set the resolution during the install
<coreymon77> antonio: right click on the desktop, click on "configure desktop" then on the side pannel click display and there you will have the option of changing the resolution
<_antonio> i was watching the whole installation process, but i did not see anthing
<_antonio> is there a way to fix that?
<_antonio> please
<coreymon77> antonio: right click on the desktop, click on "configure desktop" then on the side pannel of the window that pops up click display and there you will have the option of changing the resolution
<kkathman> _antonio: you can change the parameters in your xorg.conf file
<kkathman> in the monitor section
<coreymon77> kkathman: my ways much easier
<_antonio> Section "Monitor"
<_antonio>         Identifier      "Monitor genrico"
<_antonio>         Option          "DPMS"
<_antonio>         HorizSync       28-49
<_antonio>         VertRefresh     43-72
<_antonio> EndSection
<coreymon77> _antonio: listen to me
<_antonio> Section "Screen"
<kkathman> _antonio: try this thread it might help:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21984&highlight=change+screen+resolution
<_antonio>         Identifier      "Default Screen"
<coreymon77> listen!
<_antonio>         Device          "VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome]  Integrated Video"
<_antonio>         Monitor         "Monitor genrico"
<_antonio>         DefaultDepth    24
<_antonio>         SubSection "Display"
<_antonio>                 Depth           1
<_antonio>                 Modes           "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<_antonio>         EndSubSection
<_antonio>         SubSection "Display"
<_antonio>                 Depth           4
<coreymon77> ANTONIO!
<_antonio> that is part of my xorg.conf
<_antonio> excuse me is this :
<kkathman> coreymon77: yah probably...I didnt know if he had kde up tho
<_antonio> Section "Monitor"
<_antonio>         Identifier      "CT720g"
<_antonio>         Option          "DPMS"
<_antonio> EndSection
<_antonio> Section "Screen"
<_antonio>         Identifier      "Default Screen"
<_antonio>         Device          "Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset
<coreymon77> antonio: do you have kde running?
<_antonio>  Integrated Graphics Device"
<_antonio>         Monitor         "CT720g"
<_antonio>         DefaultDepth    24
<_antonio>         SubSection "Display"
<_antonio>                 Depth           1
<_antonio>                 Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<_antonio>         EndSubSection
<_antonio>         SubSection "Display"
<kkathman> _antonio:  lol you can do it really simple like corey says if you have KDE running ok
<_antonio>                 Depth           4
<_antonio>                 Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<_antonio>         EndSubSection
<_antonio>         SubSection "Display"
<_antonio> yes corey
<_antonio> tell me
<_antonio> yes
<kkathman> lol
<_antonio> in fact i am using kconversation
<_antonio> but everything is TOO big
<kkathman> ahhh ok then corey had the best approach
<coreymon77> _antonio: right click on the desktop, click on "configure desktop" then on the side pannel of the window that pops up click display and there you will have the option of changing the resolution
<kkathman> right click desktop -> Configure Desktop -> click Display
<coreymon77> ya
<_antonio> friends, i tried that but the only avavailable screen resolution is 640x480
<smouche> I wish that panel, or anything in the gui, permitted changing color depth too
<kkathman> coreymon77: what I was worried about was that he said it was ok before...so I didnt know if the xorg got corrupted somehow
<smouche> I find it absurd that one has to edit xorg just to do that...
<jsubl2> maybe he needs to cut the color depth back to 16 or lower depending on vid card
<coreymon77> smouche: you generally dont
<_antonio> friends my kubuntu installation is fresh
<_antonio> it has only one hour age
<smouche> coreymon77, ?
<kkathman> smouche: normally you wouldnt, the new hoary install gives you the option on what resolutions you want to include
<smouche> where do you change color depth settings then?
<smouche> I'm not talking about resolution
<kkathman> smouche: if you just rifle past that screen,  all you get is the lowest resolution
<smouche> sorry, this is not clear to me.
<coreymon77> kkathman: sorry but you are on your own for this
<coreymon77> this is beyond my knowledge
<smouche> to change 22 bit color to 16 (really, I wanted 32, but the system wouldn't accept it) I had to edit xorg.conf
<smouche> 22 bits looked awful for some reason, 16 looks better, in windows I use 32 for this machine, go figure!
<coreymon77> smouche: small price to pay for not having to use windoxe (*shudders in disgust and fear*) anymore ;)
<shad0w1e> how come my package manager isnt picking up on kdebase3-extra ?
<smouche> well, I woudn't care coreymon77 , but most of kde's wallpaper and background color effects use gradients, and gradients look horrible
<smouche> on here without 32 bit color
<kkathman> _antonio: im not sure what the prob is, what you might do is since you did install just recently, try installing the hoary release final, completely, THEN apt-get the kubuntu desktop...that way the hoary install will preset the valid configurations of your screen (i dont know that the kbuntu disk install does that
<smouche> just this machine; other laptop and crt are fine with whatever
<coreymon77> again, small price to pay
<coreymon77> in my opinion
<kkathman> I have heard a few probs with the kbuntu install disk
<kkathman> but someone more experienced than me might could help more
<kkathman> _antonio: you might try that thread link I gave you earlier too
<smouche> coreymon77, really, I know I'm a mutant, but I don't care about linux over windows superiority - yawn- that war's won
<kkathman> here it is again: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21984&highlight=change+screen+resolution
<coreymon77> kkathman: my tip with kubuntu, install ubuntu with an install iso then install kubuntu via apt
<shad0w1e> why can't I access devices or network in KDE sidebar ?
<kkathman> coreymon77: thats what I said earlier and I agree :)
<kkathman> shad0w1e: use Konqueror
<coreymon77> kkathman: my kubuntu was really screwed up (in fact it wouldnt work i had to use windoze *shudders again*)
<coreymon77> so thats what i did, and not only did it work, but my computer is also wwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy faster than it was before
<kkathman> coreymon77: yep had the same experience
<shad0w1e> kkathman: I meant that. it don't wor
<shad0w1e> work*
<smouche> I had the opposite situation, coreymon77 -- wasn't happy with ubuntu to kde upgrade; using kubuntu rc and upgrading from there worked best for me
<coreymon77> okay
<kkathman> shad0w1e: so you arent seeing your network from konqueror when you click on Network Folders?
<coreymon77> well if thats better for you
<coreymon77> thats fine
<coreymon77> im not arguing
<smouche> I thought shad0w1e was talking about the "universal sidebar" that you can add from the panel menu, kkathman
<smouche> oops
<shad0w1e> I get protocal not supported: devices
<shad0w1e> same with network
<smouche> I mean the sidebar in konq-- yeah, don't think you can get to network folders with that either.
<kkathman> smouche:  Something new to me...I dont know about any universal sidebar :)
<shad0w1e> grr.... kde 3.4 is really pissing me off
<shad0w1e> my home is gone from on bottom. trash is missing from desktop
<smouche> (I don't know, I don't let konq show that sidebar anyway-- it crashed konqueror on my system)
<shad0w1e> its running a LOT faster though...
<smouche> heh heh
<stelt> anybody experience with multi-monitor?
<smouche> something  I love about this distro is that there's no trash icon on desktop!
<kkathman> shad0w1e: could be you chose a bad iconset :)  I did that once :)
<shad0w1e> I want my trash on the desktop. how do i put it there?
<smouche> shad0w1e, there is a "my home" icon nested in the "system menu" icon, which should be in your bottom taskbar, by default
<shad0w1e> well its not
<shad0w1e> its not in system either
<smouche> how ya doing tonight, kkathman?
<BlackLabel> how can i mount smb shares on startup without having to type in a password for each share it tries to mount
<membreya> BlackLabel: edit your fstab
<BlackLabel> yea i guessed that
<membreya> BlackLabel: mine is set to //192.168.0.4/MP3s     /media/remotemp3s  smbfs credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,defaults       0       0
<shad0w1e> theres no "home" icon anywhere....why?
<coreymon77> shad0w1e: your home button is in the system folder (the computer icon thing) and you can just drag it from there and the trash button is on the kmenu
<BlackLabel> it was the smbcredentials i didnt no about
<BlackLabel> dw i found a site anyway
<kkathman> is anyone having problems getting to kde-look.org ??
<smouche> he claims he doesn't have a system icon on there, coreymon77 
<shad0w1e> its not in system
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: yeah, can't connect.
<coreymon77> well then
<shad0w1e> I had ubuntu + kde, I put in kubuntu and all my stuff's disappeared!
<kkathman> smouche:  I am well and how bout yerself?
<coreymon77> is there a konqueror button there
<kkathman> hey LeeJunFan  how are you?
<shad0w1e> in system? no
<shad0w1e> on bottom. yes
<LeeJunFan> not too bad. I see ati finally has an update for fglrx! :) hoping I can compile for 2.6.11 now.
<BlackLabel> membreya: do u know about ifplugd?
<smouche> eh, can't complain, kkathman, a little groggy from too long a nap
<membreya> nope, sorry
<membreya> oh yeah ..hi kkathman :P
<kkathman> hey membreya  how are you tonight?
<kkathman> nap sounds good :)
<kkathman> hehe
<smouche> shad0w1e, what coreymon77 and I are trying to tell you by referring to "system" is the "system menu" icon, near the K icon , on the bottom panel
<smouche> if it's not there, just right click the panel, and add it.
<shad0w1e> I have a K, a "show desktop", a "settings", a terminal, and konq. thats it
<BlackLabel> hm
<shad0w1e> ohh
<shad0w1e> I added system
<shad0w1e> and home is in there. thank you
<smouche> np
<shad0w1e> where does system belong?
<shad0w1e> right to the right of the K ?
<shad0w1e> (dont ask, i care)
<GenericQueen> yes
<shad0w1e> man this is way different than 3.2
<smouche> sure is, shad0w1e - a huge improvement, I think
<smouche> faster, anyway, isn't it?
<shad0w1e> well its running a LOT faster
<shad0w1e> oh yea
<smouche> lol
<shad0w1e> I wont notice it on my 1800+ but it is def noticable on my p2 266
<shad0w1e> konqueror also ripped off the firefox search bar
<shad0w1e> thast new
<shad0w1e> is there any way I can have the settings icon be on the "system places" icon, but to pop out like a menu (not click on)
<Red_Tide> hey does /lib/modules/2.6.10/build/include/linux/version.h exist in kubuntu?
<shad0w1e> thanks guys, I think I'm good
<jsubl2> does kubuntu have a mail list
<shad0w1e> by default when I click "home", or "trash" it opens as a new tab in an existing konq window. any way to make it open a new window?
<shad0w1e> bah. i got it. 
<lexhider> It seems I can't change kdm settings, KControl->SysAdmin->LoginMan->Administrator Mode, I can't get into admin mode.
<shad0w1e> i had that prob. yesterday
<shad0w1e> then it fixed itself
<shad0w1e> what I did:
<shad0w1e> I went into konsole and executed it from su
<lexhider> does have the goal of being usable without a root user account via sudo, like ubuntu does?
<CygnusX1> Anyone on Comcast
<smouche> lexhider, I had the same problem with not getting into Admin Mode, from some tabs in SysAdmin -- annoying as hell.
<_foobar> howdy all
<smouche> and there are other programs too that I have to open via su in konsole, like shad0wle said, like kpackage, or it won't accept my password
<smouche> also, kuser won' t let me add users; that gui is useless for me, have to adduser in konsole...
<_foobar> how can you add an alias ip to your nic in kubuntu??
<smouche> but the answer to your question, lexhider is - yes -- no root logins in (k)ubuntu, just sudo
<lexhider> smouche: so kdm config issue is bug?
<smouche> lexhider, it seems buggy to me, but it might be my inexperience...
<smouche> anyway, it seems as if sometimes the gui really expects a root login, and hasn't been completely adapted to letting "regular user" with sudoer privileges use "Administrative mode" --
<smouche> but I'm confused as hell about this; maybe the wiki has discussion.  I haven't checked the bug reports
<membreya> hmmm, what's the kcore file for in /proc/ ?
<membreya> nevermind, it's a virtual memory file :)
<kkathman> back after a great dinner :)
<stelt> why can i use my userpw as rootpw in gui?
<wpyle> the root user is disabled by default, so its that way for convinience, I think.
<kkathman> you can get to root if you really want to
<kkathman> but not much reason...just precede with "sudo"  but watch permissions
<wpyle> I'm about to install kubuntu again, did they fix the USB mounting problem since the preview release?
<kkathman> wpyle: I would suggest that you install hoary 5.4 final, then apt-get the kubuntu-desktop
<kkathman> I think they are still having a few issues with the kubuntu install disk
<stelt> you're misunderstanding: in console, when i do "su" i need to type my rootpw as expected. However if i'm asked for my rootpw because of some action in GUI, my rootpw doesn't work, but when i type my userpw that DOES work
<kkathman> stelt: just issue the command at the terminal...example   sudo gedit filename
<kkathman> that launches gedit and gives you appropriate permissions
<wpyle> ah, thanks I'll try that. I actually was able to get it to mount manually, but all the USB files were in DOS 8.3 format
<smouche> stelt, sorry I missed beginning of this, but there is no "root password" unless you created one.
<BlackLabel> anyone reccommend any cool apps to install
<BlackLabel> im bored
<wpyle> apt-get install frozen-bubble
<kkathman> Lol
<kkathman> frozen bubble eh?
<wpyle> straightforward addictive arcade, good times
<smouche> is there a sym city clone for linux?
<smouche> or prince of persia, now there was a game!
<chavo> frozen-bubble rocks!
<stelt> smouche: i've been playing with Kuser (which keeps crashing by the way) and i DO need a rootpw when i do "su" in console, my userpw really doesn't work then as it should. I'd like it the same way in GUI, cause i don't want ordinary users to do root stuff
<BlackLabel> is there a way i can see a bigger display picture of ppl in a chat window in kopete?
<kkathman> BlackLabel: have you tried the new "Clear" theme thats available at kde-look.org?
<smouche> stelt, i had the same problem with Kuser.  And with kpackage.  And with power settings in the gui.  Ad nauseum.  It's f^*5cked up!
<BlackLabel> kkathman: nope, ill take a look
<smouche> I'm just doing my best to learn the konsole commands for this stuff.
<smouche> the gui is very defective in some areas.
<kkathman> BlackLabel: I installed it today, and you get a bigger pic
<LeeJunFan> BlackLabel: no you wont. kdelook is down.
<wpyle> just "sudo passwd root" and type in your pw, and root user should become active
<smouche> I'm lucky though stelt, 'cause I'm the only user, I can work around ok...
<smouche> but I wasted too much time in kuser! damn it! 
<kkathman> what does kuser supposed to do?
<kkathman> I never used it
<smouche> just a gui for adduser, or useradd, whatever, kkathman
<stelt> kuser is for setting pw's and rights, etc. creating users, usergroups
<smouche> useful for newbies, if it worked.
<kkathman> ahh ok
<smouche> I'm sorry stelt was haaving problems with it, but I'm kind of glad that I can confirm that I'm not insane!
<kkathman> smouche:  you are insane, but just agree with him :)
<kkathman> j/k
<smouche> frankly, sometimes I think the dev's , being command-line masters themselves, don't always check out the gui tools as thouroughly as they might.
<smouche> The admin stuff is horrible.
<wpyle> stelt, try "sudo passwd root", type in your passwd, and Kuser again
<kkathman> well its possible...but alot of us learn (or should learn) the console early enough, that we dont use GUI to do alot of things other than major applications I guess
<kkathman> I imagine that I do about 75% of everything from the terminal ... but run konversation and the browser stuff of course in the GUI
<smouche> kkathman, which kind of begs the question -- why are the tools offered, and if offered, shouldn't they be as reliable as running from the console?
<LeeJunFan> smouche: I know I don't. When someone asks me how to do something it usually starts with vi .....
<smouche> at the very least, in every admin app like that, console command alternatives should be listed, if newbies want to try them
<kkathman> smouche: Absolutely agree with that. If the tools are provided, they should be reliable. But I think the "mentality" is that alot of people dont use them, so they kinda get pushed to the back of the list of priorities
<smouche> so they don't get stuck wrestling with buggy or confusing guis
<smouche> exactly my point, kkathman.  
<kkathman> I mean, I'd rather them get major apps right and debugged rather than ksuer for instance ..but I DO see your point
<smouche> but kde is not as bad in this respect as gnome, in my opinion...
<smouche> kkathman, kuser is a major app!  How else can someone add users if they don't already know linux commands?  It' s not just "major", it's essential!
<kkathman> smouche: you are right there
<kkathman> smouche: well its major of course if you dont know the commands, thats true
<smouche> but like I said, if every gui had a little info panel, right on it's first screen, menttioning "konsole adduser"  or "man adduser" 
<kkathman> smouche: a better example is allowing Konq to view samba shares...doing that in the terminal mode is a reall pain.
<smouche> or giving some reference, instead of these oftern pitiful app help pages, people could more quickly learn command line stuff
<kkathman> but I can create a user at a terminal faster than you can click open the Kuser and do it probably...but Im a geek too :)
<kkathman> lol
* stelt has a hard time swallowing that gui does not live up to login rules that console does. i thought gui is using same stuff as console. it should be impossible to do without rootpw to do root/su things
<kkathman> smouche: Im with you on the documentation...try reading man smbmount and see if you can figure out how to issue that command successfully :)
<smouche> me too, kkathman, especially since, like I said, kuser sucks! at least on my system, and apparently some others' ;-)
<smouche> man man man man man man -- I tried man info once, and info man, and then I got drunk and booted up windows.
<kkathman> stelt: well, Ubuntu is the only distro I know that DOES get rid of root.  Thats one things Im not wild about, but its easy for me to acclimate to
* stelt got scared security-wise
<smouche> thing is, I think they missed something there, kkathman-- I think there's lingering parts of kde that haven't bought into the whole sudo thing-- and that's where these "administration modes" in the gui tools fall apart
<membreya> my administration made works fine *shrugs*
<kkathman> smouche: absolutely. KDE is a global linux gui, and like I said Ubuntu is the only one that I have seen that disables the root account
<kkathman> membreya: you do your stuff from the command line I imagine, like me :)
<membreya> not at all
<smouche> membreya, can you add users with kuser ? (please don't tell me you don't use it, i know, use konsole, I can do that-- just wondering if kuser is buggy on your system)
<kkathman> really?
<membreya> just load the control centre and click on admin mode
<membreya> kuser ALWAYS crashes on me :|
<smouche> kkathman, when I said "parts of kde", I meant the actual software on my box, not the kde project...
<kkathman> membreya: by the way...do you happen to know the ins and outs of smbmount, cuz I cant for the life of me figure it out from the man page :)
<membreya> whats wrong kkathman ?
<membreya> by the way...how well does kcron work?
<kkathman> membreya: just trying to see my samba shares from a terminal mode
<smouche> control center admin modes only work in some parts of control center; to use it without errors and crashing, I have to do konsole- sudo kcontrol.  forget about the icon.
<membreya> why not just do a mount -t smbfs? :P
<kkathman> smouche: Just as a point of clarity...I dont use konsole, I use terminal...never had a prob
<kkathman> membreya: I havent tried that command...one moment
<membreya> kkathman: you'll need to make a .credentials file
<smouche> heh heh, when I say konsole, I mean -- whatever - the cli.  E-term, xterm, I never know whether to say "shell" or terminal, or whatever..
<smouche> kkathman, do you use anything starting with a k? ;-)
<kkathman> membreya: ok well I issued that command...how do I see the shares now?
<smouche> you mean -- gasp -- I bet you don't even use -- kynaptic!  or konversation!   mhahhahhahwah!
<kkathman> smouche: well yes..alot...kopete, konversation, konqueror
<kkathman> smouche: I dont use kynaptic..I do all my installs from the console
<smouche> ok kk kk  kk
<smouche> !
<smouche> well, duh!
<membreya> kkathman: you need to use a mountpoint (typically in /media) .....then just type sudo mount -a && mount
<smouche> (I like kpackage, for the easy hyperlinked info)
<kkathman> membreya: credentials?
<kkathman> membreya: mountpoint...that means I need to create a directory ?
<membreya> yes
<membreya> sudo nano /root/.smbcredentials
* stelt is of to the console where he at least has some experience with linux compared to the gui. maybe, just maybe the kuser isn't displaying rights right. maybe my login has root/su rights?, hmm. but wait i wasn't asked for a pw at startup, i think
<membreya> then put username=yourusername followed by password=yourpassword
<kkathman> membreya: so the username would be what I log into ubuntu with and the same for the password right?
<membreya> yes
<membreya> or the one that you use for the samba shares..but generally your ubuntu one
<kkathman> membreya: ok I wrote two lines out
<membreya> kkathman: save the file ;)
<membreya> and then in your /etc/fstab file put:
<membreya> /(ip of machine so 192.168.0.blah)        /media/(your new mountpoint your just created)  smbfs    credentials=/root/.smbcredentials       0       0
<smouche> I've never understood this business of "mounting" samba shares, as opposed to simply viewing them in konqueror ... when I use konqueror to see my windows ntfs folders via smb-client, am I "mounting them"?
<membreya> essentially
<membreya> but i have problems browsing my network :| (not the same workgroup screws it up AFAIK)
<smouche> it never asks me for a password; well, once in a blue moon it does
<smouche> then it won't accept anything I put in!
<kkathman> membreya: where would I put that in the fstab?
* smouche goes looking for bottle of scotch he's been forgetting to drink...
<kkathman> membreya: also, the ip of the machine that you say...Im assuming that is the ip of the machine that is the share, not the ip of the linux box right?
<membreya> kkathman: you put it at the bottom of your fstab...and as for the question ..ok say there's a windows machine that you want to connect to with a sharename of linux ... you would put //192.168.0.4/linux
<kkathman> membreya: well the sharename is the computer name on the windows box
<kkathman> right?
<membreya> no
<membreya> the sharename is the name of the directory
<membreya> or the "shared" directory
<kkathman> ahhh
<kkathman> hmm
<membreya> hence "sharename" :P
* smouche is beginning to be enlightened... 
<kkathman> membreya: so if I wanted to see the W: directory on a winbox at 192.168.248.103, then it would be //192.168.248.103/W
<membreya> if W is how the directory is shared..yes :)
<kkathman> well W is the partition I guess
<kkathman> I dont know what the "share" name is
<smouche> if you want to share the root partition
<kkathman> but I guess I can go to konq and see what that name is I bet
<smouche> if you told windows to permit sharing the root of that drive , then that's it, yes
<membreya> kkathman: do me a favour, in your terminal, type smbtree
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> membreya: ok done
<Zugot> have you noticed that the urls are different in google if you use konq as opposed to firefox?
<kkathman> ahhh those are the shares :)
<membreya> did it have the name of the computer you're wanting to connect to ? :)
<membreya> including the shares
<kkathman> membreya: yes several times with the share names hehe
<kkathman> gotcha
<kkathman> membreya: now back to this mountpoint... I have a share named \\ENTDYN\WebDevG  do I create a mountpoint somewhere specific for that now?
<membreya> kkathman: best way is to create a directory in say /media/ and name it WebDevG
<membreya> as far as the server is concerned
<membreya> use the IP of entdyn
<kkathman> membreya: should it have just regular priviledges?
<membreya> so if it's 192.168.0.1 do //192.168.0.1/WebDevG
<trans_err> how do I make it so I can build things against the default kernel-- I've installed the source but things like the nvidia installer, prism installer, et cetera still arent working
<membreya> enough priviledges so that you can connect to it :P
<kkathman> membreya: so literally its just a matter of doing a sudo mkdir /media/webdevg ?
<membreya> ayup
<membreya> you may need to do a chown on the directory so you can read it :P
<kkathman> membreya: yeah I did a chmod 777
<membreya> cool :)
<smouche> heheh, I xkilled xchat.
<membreya> friggin kcron...it's useless
<membreya> oh well, webmin to the rescue ;)
<smouche> what'd I miss? :-)
<smouche> I gotta stop killing apps I'm actually using...
<membreya> lol
<membreya> how'd you go with that samba share kkathman ?
<trans_err> no one has an answer?
<membreya> hang on
<kkathman> membreya: ok...Im at the point of adding the line to the fstab.... do I put in \\ENTDYN\WebDevG   or /192.168.248.103/WebDevG ??
<membreya> trans_err: sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-2.6-amd64-k8 <-- replace 2.6-amd64-k8 with your kernel
<membreya> kkathman: it's //192.168.248.103/WebDevG
<kkathman> okies
<membreya> don't forget the 2 forward slashes
<kkathman> gotcha
<kkathman> membreya: ok I added that to the fstab successfully 
<membreya> kkathman: now do a sudo mount -a && mount
<trans_err> why isnt there ones for the 2.6.10 kernel?
<trans_err> am i missing a line?
<membreya> just do 2.6
<trans_err> but its going to take 2.6.7
<membreya> just do it
<trans_err> membreya: k
<kkathman> membreya: ok well seems ok...no errors
<membreya> and does mount say it's mounted kkathman ?
<kkathman> yep
<kkathman> sure does
<membreya> there you go
<kkathman> WebDevG is right there
<membreya> that directory will automount every boot
<kkathman> I can do a ls on that now right?
<membreya> yup
<membreya> so cd /media/WebDevG
<membreya> ls
<kkathman> oh man thats sweet
<kkathman> membreya: you are a great help, thank you for being so patient :)
<membreya> ok, click on the places icon next to your K start bar...and then go to storage media
<membreya> it will be there :)
<membreya> kkathman: no problem ... I'm only 2 months on ubuntu ..but it's fun :)
<membreya> you can even have it on your desktop :P
<kkathman> membreya: just create an icon and point it to /media/WebDevG right?
<membreya> noooooooooo
<kkathman> Link to Device?
<membreya> right click on the desktop, go to Configure Desktop > Behavior > Device Icons
<membreya> i believe :|
<membreya> lol
<kkathman> ahhh gotcha
<kkathman> excellent!
<membreya> wait
<membreya> hang on
<membreya> I'm a goose
<kkathman> membreya: hmm I have mounted SMB Share checked but no icon :)
* smouche thought membreya was a gander...
<membreya> you were right kkathman ..link to device, NFS
<membreya> then when you have the NFS dialogue open, go to Device and select your new share :)
<smouche> nfs?  should I be using that instead of smb?
<smouche> oops
<membreya> smouche: it doesnt list samba :P
<smouche> I was gonna scratch that question
<smouche> !
<membreya> :P
<smouche> meant to say, is nfs pref to samba?
<kkathman> smouche: I have read some conflicting things on that....I think samba is the preferred network selection
<smouche> I don't have a server on the linux box, actually
<membreya> no idea :P I just run samba :P
<smouche> I just use the smb-client
<membreya> back in an hour or so :)
<smouche> see ya membreya
<kkathman> membreya: thank you!!
<smouche> that was nifty
<kkathman> smouche you get all that?
<smouche> yeah!
<smouche> thanks!
<kkathman> smouche: see thats the kind of stuff I put in my journal
<smouche> yep!  I'll be able to use it once I dare to boot my windows box again -!
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> I am a bit worried that I cant seem to see my wife's computer on the network now
<kkathman> its odd
<smouche> I yanked it from the network, viruses at work, mysterious hard drive meltdowns, it's a mess.
<smouche> maybe she's hiding.
<kkathman> I can see it on the windows network
<kkathman> ah now its there :)
<smouche> um, I thought you had only put one windows box in there, with membreya's instructions?
<smouche> there you are
<smouche> kkathman -
<smouche> the command to kill a process with 
<smouche> a cursor - xkill
<kkathman> by the way, samba shares linux boxes too, not just windows
<smouche> if I change my mind, can I escape that command?
<smouche> get out of town?  samba shares linux?
<smouche> kewl!
<kkathman> yep I just did an smbtree and there was the other linux box
<smouche> how come konqueror couldn't see mine, then-- eeerrrr, never mind, no linux server yet...
<kkathman> quite a bit easier than NFS
<kkathman> yeah you have to configure Samba....
<smouche> (I have ubuntu on the windows box too -- wow, that needs upgrading , it's warthy, I think
<kkathman> Im trying to see, if I mount point my music collection on my windows box, if I can play it from Linux...I bet I can
<smouche> excellent excellent.
<smouche> yep, that's what I do with konqueror - but I just browse through the file manager, with icons to particular folders.  I didn't need to configure any mount points--
<trans_err> okay im trying to install the prism2 drivers and it still says i dont have my full linux sour
<smouche> I'm still confused about the advantages of all that as opposed to just using smb-client, which worked out of th box
<trans_err> *source
<kkathman> smouche: if it works...stick with it :)
<smouche> that's a big if, when we're talking about konqueror!
<smouche> ;-)
<kkathman> see there are some weird things that go on with Samba
<kkathman> It has to do with naming
<smouche> i noticed!
<smouche> like what?
<kkathman> well  ok....if you run Samba, and let it find your shared folders on your windows boxes. the windows system defaults the name of the shares to something like C$ and D$
<smouche> kkathman, I found some media apps handle the network better than others; for some reason kaffeine may load your mp3 etc much faster than, say, totem or xmms.
<kkathman> if you try to access them its like NO
<smouche> don't know why.
<smouche> weird...  
<kkathman> hmm this is weird
<smouche> that's not how smb-client does it-- everything looked exactly the same, either end
<kkathman> I just restarted samba and now it doesnt see anything ......hmmmmmmmmmm
<kkathman> ewwwww
<kkathman> now Im baffled
<smouche> it's flaky.
<kkathman> but funny I can still go to that icon I made and see that windows folder ;)
<kkathman> how weird
<smouche> I'm completely baffled.  I just blame everything on my router!  and I have no idea how to reconfigure my router.  seems to have a mind of its own
<kkathman> well ok...now its all back
<kkathman> maybe it just takes time for the restart to initialize ??
<smouche> I think it'll settle down; I had samba for a brief while in gnome
<kkathman> I went over to my windows box and changed the share name...but thats not showing
<smouche> it acted off and on like that at first; then I nixed it anyway
<kkathman> oh wait yes it is
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> I SEE IT!
<kkathman> this is so kewl
<smouche> anything interesting on your wife's computer, dude?
<smouche> heh heh
<smouche> does she knowing she's sharing?
<smouche> oy, " does she knowing" ha hah
<kkathman> smouche: just our finances and a few speadsheets
<smouche> running linux, I hope!
<kkathman> but...she's got limited visibility to my windows machine..he he he
<stelt> ok guys i figured it out. i can do sudo stuff cause i'm part of a "admin" group (which is of course a default setting for the only user).  so as long as i make sure other users are not part of that group they won't be able to do sudo things.
<kkathman> nope hers is a win box right now
<kkathman> stelt: great thats good info to know...thank you for sharing that :)
* kkathman writes that down in his journal
<smouche> good to know, stelt!  I borked myself good once by accidentally having two users acting like root!
<smouche> what a mess
<smouche> lol
<smouche> that was a few re-installs ago
<kkathman> hey stelt how do you know what group you are in then?
<kkathman> what you say makes sense, because the permissions are for owner, group, user I think
<smouche> that's what kuser is for -- and anyway, there's a command for that info, isn't there?
<stelt> "groups"
<smouche> wait a minute, isn't there a "sudoers" file somewhere, where you can add users, independant of group?
<kkathman> yeah there is...it escapes me at this time
<stelt> yes /etc/sudoers
<kkathman> I know you can create groups with newgrp and change them with chgrp
<smouche> heh, I didn't something probably unwise, but no one else uses this machine -- I turned off asking for a password... 
<kkathman> groups <user> shows what groups a user is in
<smouche> so just sudo, no prompt for password
<smouche> I should probably change that back...
<Borg^Queen> Hey people
<Borg^Queen> I have a problem. When I try to launch kynaptic, IU
<Borg^Queen> I'm asked for the root password, right
<Borg^Queen> When I enter it, and it is the correct one, it rejects it
<smouche> this is a theme, tonight!
<Borg^Queen> lol is it?
<smouche> yep!
<Borg^Queen> And what exactly is it?
<smouche> try opening a terminal, and sudo kynaptic...
<smouche> better yet, get synaptic, much better
<Borg^Queen> Sorry try again is what I get
<smouche> why some kde apps are rejecting passwords, I don't know.  I'm having problems with kpackage and kuser also
<Borg^Queen> I agree synaptic is better
<Borg^Queen> Hmm
<Borg^Queen> It says I'm not on the sudo user file
<smouche> wait a minute -- Borg^Queen, did you set a root password for yourself?
<Borg^Queen> Yes
<smouche> I see
<smouche> don't use that password
<stelt> Borg^Queen: try your userpw instead
<smouche> use you regular user password
<Borg^Queen> I have
<Borg^Queen> I'm not on the list
<smouche> check your sudoers file, and add yourself
<smouche> ?
<Borg^Queen> Where?
<smouche> you know, I think I may know where I screwed up -- just for the hell of it, I set a root password... never use it
<stelt> is there a log of this channel? then Borg^Queen can read back what we just talked about
<Borg^Queen> So far I'm not really happy with it, it has a lot of trouble mounting a zip drive. It can't see simple usb stick
<smouche> stelt, I think so, don't know where exactly, in x-chat you can set automatic logging
<smouche> oh 
<Borg^Queen> stelt: that would be cool
<smouche> sorry, you mean, from before...
<stelt> y
<Borg^Queen> So how do I put myself on the sudo list?
<smouche> hmm -- is it only kynaptic that's not giving you permission?
<Borg^Queen> everything needing a root psw
<smouche> try sudo something else in a terminal
<smouche> damn, well
<Borg^Queen> su returned an error
<smouche> I guess you can't "sudo nano sudoers" or whatever it is
<smouche> wait - "su"?
<smouche> or sudo?
<Borg^Queen> I can su - into root
<smouche> try sudo nano nameofsudoerfiletoedit
<Borg^Queen> I can actually su into root and trash the system, which kinda make the whole sudo thing useless
<Borg^Queen> I have no idea what the name of th efile is
<Borg^Queen> the file
<smouche> just a sec
<Borg^Queen> da_bon_bon: a LOTR fan?
<smouche> /etc/sudoers
<kkathman> smouche: well I wasnt successful to play music on a samba share locally on my linux box :(
<smouche> aw, why not, kkathman?
<da_bon_bon> why is the limit for primary partiton on a drive only 4 ?
<kkathman> hmm amarok and kaffeine complain that it isnt a "local" file
<smouche> it should work, if you can see the files, you can stream them
<da_bon_bon> Borg^Queen: ? why ?1
<smouche> that's weird, kkathman
<kkathman> smouche: kaffeine complains "not a local file"
<kkathman> amarok just sits there
<kkathman> lol
<smouche> kkathman, I hate to be a broken record but...
* kkathman tries to figure this out
<kkathman> this is what I get for trying to get sassy with a computer
<Borg^Queen> ok I added my user.
<Borg^Queen> It seems to be working
<smouche> do me a favor and open konqueror kkathman, look in G0 -> Network Folders
<smouche> and see what happens from there
<kkathman> yep I see everything
<smouche> try playing from there
<kkathman> so like drag a song to amarok or kaffeine?
<smouche> right click
<smouche> play with
<smouche> whatever works
<smouche> use kaffeine
<smouche> i mean, that should work
<kkathman> yep worked in amarok, not kaffiene
<smouche> I play divx movies, mp3 etc in there like that
<kkathman> now let me try that on my mountpoint
<Borg^Queen> Nah its not working
<smouche> kkathman, same "not local file error" ?  or just no sound?
<kkathman> ok that worked too
<kkathman> just kaffeine is complaining
<Borg^Queen> I can't get to network settings
<smouche> funny, cause kaffeine is the only player I have that handles my network smoothly!
<Borg^Queen> It keeps bringing me back to kcontrol welcome screen
<kkathman> smouche: OH WAIT I KNOW WHY!!!
<smouche> you might try video lan client too
<kkathman> LOL
<smouche> what???
<kkathman> smouche:  hehe remember the other night we were talking about shutting down unneeded services....I shut down artsd :)
<smouche> hA HHHAHHA HHHHAHHH  ROFL
<kkathman> hmmm now I gotta figger out how to restart it
<smouche> "allow networked sound!"
<Borg^Queen> Ooh can I drop an anvil on him?
<smouche> yes!
<smouche> doh!
<kkathman> PFFFFT
* Borg^Queen drops an anvil on kkathman 
<smouche> hah hah hah
<smouche> that is good...
<Borg^Queen> And kubuntu just crashed.
<kkathman> Wiley Coyote Is my hero
<smouche> kkathman, I'm just freakin glad I had my windows box off during this,
<smouche> or I'd have been having the same problem
<smouche> 'cause I turned that thing off too!
<Borg^Queen> `and kuser just crashed on the other test computer
<Borg^Queen> back to debian
<kkathman> awww man
<smouche> heh heh
<Borg^Queen> what?
<smouche> got tunes now, kkathman?
<kkathman> wait
<kkathman> command line time :)
<smouche> heh, kkathman, that's one part of control center that does have a nice working gui, actually! ;-)
<kkathman> well I thought I could just whereis artsd and execute it
<kkathman> guess not
<smouche> wait a minute -- no, kkathman, I don't think artsd or networked sound is the problem
<smouche> !
<smouche> sorry
<kkathman> well I know artsd isnt running
<kkathman> I checked
<kkathman> but Im all ears
<smouche> but I have run it without that -- that's for playing stuff WITH the other computer, not streaming from it--
<smouche> if you want it to play throught the other 'puter's sound system, I think
<smouche> never mind, dude
<abinadid> good night all
<smouche> sorry, I'm confusing the arts (?) stuff with networked sound
<smouche> different issue
<abinadid> a stupid question
<abinadid> does anybody uses xlink kai???
<kkathman> brb
<trans_err> im trying to build linux-wlan-ng
<trans_err> and running into some problems
<trans_err> it doesnt see my src
<trans_err> i remember this problem before but i never figured it out
<abinadid> i tried to run this package on my computer but to be honest i don't know what to do
<abinadid> anybody who has succesfully installed this app???  i need a little help
<smouche> sorry abinadid, don't know the app
<kkathman> back
<smouche> kkathman, did you -- gadzooks -- reboot?
<kkathman> I thought maybe rebooting would start artsd again...it didnt ;(
<smouche> he heh
<kkathman> sigh
<smouche> sorry to hear that
<abinadid> this is a tunneling software that let you play xbox or ps2 or other console onlinefor free
<smouche> when a linux guy has to reboot, I know it's traumatic
<smouche> sharing crap with windows, that's what you get ;-)
<smouche> al right, kkatman, I'm gonna boot my windows box
<kkathman> kewl
<kkathman> yeah yeah
<smouche> and see what happens, cause I know I don't have tht artsd stuff running --
<smouche> (where the hell is the menu for that thing?  and what does it do?  )
<smouche> back in a sec
<abinadid> i was running that on windows but i'm tryng to move to linux but i want to be able to do everithing with linux so far so good 
<kkathman> see there isnt a gui for everything :)
<Borg^Queen> later people
<smouche> kkathman, isn't that "arts" thing a midi application?
<abinadid> i just need my printer configured and "xlink Kai"   http://www.teamxlink.co.uk/
<smouche> man, kills me how much faster xp boots than linux. ouch
<kkathman> its a sound engine
<kkathman> like gstreamer and xine
<smouche> ok
<kkathman> hehe I faked it out
<kkathman> smouche you are a genius :)
<smouche> ?
<smouche> que pasa?
<abinadid> you speak espanol??
<smouche> un poquito, abinadid
<abinadid> cool
<kkathman> works now perfectly
<smouche> pero, cada norteamericano puede decir "que pasa" !
<abinadid> you are right
<kkathman> lol smouche :)
<smouche> kkathman, I'm streaming Eric Clapton with kaffeine off my lan
<smouche> kkathman!  what happened!
<kkathman> yep I was doin Eagles Hotel California
<kkathman> smouche: I just went into Amarok, changed the engine to Artsd...and let amarok start it up
<smouche> heh heh
<kkathman> then got out...and everything was kewl
<smouche> didn't think it would be that easy, eh?
<smouche> so, let me check top ...
<kkathman> well they rarely aaare
<membreya> back :)
<abinadid> talking about audio players my amarok crashes when i selected other stream from the list with gstreamer
<kkathman> but I'll shut it down again..cuz its a hog...and amarok can use another engine
<kkathman> right now I dont even have any speakers on my linux box
<smouche> weird,, kkatman, I still don't have Arstsd running... using something else
<smouche> I guess
<kkathman> Kaffeine is using another engine?? Probably "auto"
<smouche> my problem is, only kaffeine loads these files files fast enough for me...
<smouche> probably espresso
<membreya> lol
<smouche> heh heh
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> welcome back membreya 
<membreya> how'd ya go with all your samba stuff kkathman ? :)
<smouche> lol
<kkathman> membreya: perfectly kewl...even mounted a music directory and played it locally
<kkathman> thank you again for your help :)
<membreya> it's no problem..now you can pass on that knowledge to some other person when they need it :D
<smouche> kkathman, what exactly was Amarok set on before?
<kkathman> and I will :)
<kkathman> I think it was xine
<smouche> membreya, he already has...
<membreya> :D
<smouche> kkathman, xine works!
<kkathman> yep it does
<membreya> the power of open source ;)
<smouche> I mean, it should have played off the network share
<smouche> hell, as long as you have tunes!
<kkathman> membreya: now all I need is a really top quality Photoshop for Linux and Flash for Linux :)
<kkathman> I gots da tunes ;)
<smouche> I want a better media player!  foobar2000 for music, Bsplayer for movies (both open source!)
<smouche> I  miss that stuff
<membreya> kkathman: flash is blah ..for photoshop use gimp :P
<kkathman> membreya: yes, Ive dabbled a bit in gimp, its probably about 70% of Photoshop, but with a little more work...flash..I actually use SWISHmax on windows
<smouche> I also need a better sound recorder than audacity; I miss cooledit
<kkathman> smouche: I always used WaveLab
<kkathman> it was an older version tho
<kkathman> CoolEdit 2.0 was pretty nice
<smouche> oh, the pain; I'm just starting to remember all the music and movies I lost in my hard drive disaster -- oy...
<smouche> oh well
<smouche> cooledit2000?
<kkathman> smouche: and where will you go to get it all back??
<smouche> heh heh, the public library?
<kkathman> ok... heres a good question,  what app does your typical newsgroups reader?
<smouche> er, syntax there, kkathman...
<kkathman> not RSS but newsgroups like  alt.binaries.linux  blah blah
<smouche> I haven't tried a newsreader in linux; I used to use Gravity in windows
<kkathman> I use Newsbin Pro in Windows
<kkathman> I think
<smouche> I'm on roadrunner, newsgroup retention is horrible
<kkathman> yea thats it
<kkathman> but what Linux program is there for newsgroup retrieval?
<smouche> what's a good one for linix
<smouche> heh heh
<kkathman> dunno
<smouche> same question!
<smouche> well, let me peruse kpackage...
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> I'll search the forums
<smouche> hmmm, knode?
<kkathman> evolution apparently also
<smouche> KNode is an easy-to-use, convenient newsreader. It is intended to be usable by inexperienced users, but also includes support for such features as MIME attachments, article scoring, and creating and verifying GnuPG signatures. . This package is part of the official KDE pim module.
<kkathman> lemme do an apt-cache search
<smouche> oh, it's installed
<kkathman> knode, pan
<kkathman> its installed?
<kkathman> on the menus?
<smouche> yep
<smouche> I don;t know -- terminal
<smouche> "knode"
<smouche> brings up configure screen
<kkathman> its in /usr/bin knode
<smouche> hmm, pan looks good - I might try that...
<kkathman> hehe has its own icon too .. when you create it on your desktop
<smouche> ok, I'm off - three hours later than I should to bed, again!  
<smouche> which really means just listening to the radio with my eyes closed... hell, who needs sleep?
<kkathman> hey this is pretty good smouche
<smouche> knode?
<kkathman> yeah
<smouche> cool-- I'll hook it up tomorrow!  
<kkathman> have a good night sir :)
<smouche> (just wish I had cable company)
<smouche> g'night!
<membreya> nite!
<membreya> bastard!
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> membreya: knode is pretty good for newsreading eh?
<membreya> erm ...dunno I don't do NG's .. I'm too busy with the ubuntu mailing list ..lol just over a month and I have 5 1/2 thousand emails :P
<kkathman> oh my gosh!!
<kkathman> membreya: how do you get through all of those?
<membreya> reading constantly :P most of them are OT anyway...but generally when I wake up there'll be 100+ new emails from the mailing list
<kkathman> membreya: are they mostly people asking for help?
<membreya> that's what it is :)
<kkathman> membreya: I get frustrated when I cant find an answer...but I do try to research it... things like what you taught tonight, you cant get that in a book without days of trial and error :)
<kkathman> but, alot of things are well documented
<kkathman> well Im off to bed also...thanks again for taking time for us tonight membreya :)
<membreya> kkathman: either use www.ubuntuguide.org www.ubuntuforums.org or http://lists.ubuntu.com/
<membreya> nite kka:)
<trans_err> okay im getting closer but the build script fails when it doesnt find a .tmp_versions in /usr/src/linux
<imPULSIV> moin
<imPULSIV> english or deutsch ?
<duken> what your opinion about ubuntu or debian sarge as server ??
<imPULSIV> got questions regarding DVD release of kubuntu
<imPULSIV> great system btw.
<imPULSIV> so the question is ... is there any
<imPULSIV> cos i wanna download it but i would be greatful if i could download a DVD image innstead of just a CD ISo
<imPULSIV> duken
<membreya> imPULSIV: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/current/
<imPULSIV> r u wit me
<membreya> there ya go :)
<imPULSIV> am on ma way
<imPULSIV> membreya this is just a dual image like a mix of live CD plus install
<membreya> what now?
<membreya> ya, but it has all the packages on it
<membreya> so no need for excessive updates
<imPULSIV> of universe?
<imPULSIV> and what about language support
<membreya> nfi
<membreya> you would need to talk to some of the developers
<imPULSIV> k
<imPULSIV> :)
<imPULSIV> also what i found out just now is that these images wherre you sent me are all for torrent is there any http or ftp sites available?
<markc> please ignore, I'm just testing kopete
<imPULSIV> so keep on testing
<imPULSIV> test test test
<markc> heh
<markc> konversation is much nicer, for irc
<imPULSIV> membreya ? what about ftp or http ?
<markc> oh well, I guess I'm all tested out... I can tell my grandchildren I once tried kopete :-)
<imPULSIV> :) at least you can
<membreya> imPULSIV: erm lol
<membreya> click on the .iso file
<membreya> it's http :P
<imPULSIV> :)
<imPULSIV> stupid german bloak is
<Tm_T> o/
<membreya> yes Tm_T ?
<imPULSIV> i klicked on the image but it says its not downloadable
<imPULSIV> tried to download it with netpumper on a windows system cos i dont have my ubuntu box near
<membreya> what arch?
<imPULSIV> i386
<membreya> are you in linux now?
<imPULSIV> no windows
<membreya> dang
<membreya> well it works fine for me
<membreya> in linux just do a wget -c http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/current/hoary-dvd-i386.iso
<imPULSIV> i know 
<imPULSIV> i found  out that loging in to the server with your favourite ftp application enables you to download the image
<membreya> :)
<imPULSIV> so your from down under?
<imPULSIV> isnt it really late down there?
<membreya> no, I'm from Australia >:(
<membreya> 5.15 pm :)
<imPULSIV> huh?
<membreya> but I've been awake since 11 last nite..so kinda tired ;)
<imPULSIV> here in germany where holland is close you get yourself 5ltrs of beer one sportsfag and keep on idling
<imPULSIV> sry gotta leave
<imPULSIV> bye for now
<Tm_T> membreya: hullo :)
<membreya> :P
<Tm_T> you know, o = head, / = arm, o/ = "hi, kids"
<membreya> i thought that it meant you were putting your hand up to either ask for something or to volunteer :P
<Tm_T> hehe
<membreya> learn sumtin' new every day :D
<jel_> hi guys :)  Thinking of switching from debian sid on PPC to kubuntu.  Can someone tell me how well supported (and how mainstream) kubuntu/ppc is?
<Tm_T> jel_: eh, I bet it's ok
<jel_> Tm_T: hmm, I wouldn't count on it.  It's hard enough to get things major things working on Debian/PPC, and they probably have more developers :)   But I guess I'll try an install on my x86 machine first, and then a live CD.  Thanks :)
<KaiL> who asked about stability? kmail is rather crashy...
<jel_> I did, I suppose.  Been like that for a long time, Kail?
<KaiL> it dislikes, if I purge old mail manually
<Tm_T> hmm
<jel_> ahh.  As long as it's something I can avoid until it's fixed :)
<Tm_T> many people complains about crashing... not a single crash here o/
<Tm_T> jel_: use TB ;p
<KaiL> "TB"?
<Tm_T> ThunderBird
<jel_> Tm_T: eek, no.  KDE is beautiful :)
<Tm_T> eh
<Tm_T> and thunderbird is not?
<jel_> Tm_T: lol, "thunderbird is not".  You said it :D
<Tm_T> err
<KaiL> thunderbird is gtk
<Tm_T> so?
<jel_> But I mean beautiful in the sense of integration, elegance, etc. between apps.
<KaiL> that's the opposize to being good :)
<Tm_T> ...
<Tm_T> KaiL: not
<KaiL> I can't save my mail attachments directly to fish://server/folder :p
<Tm_T> but this is matter of opinion so I'm not gonna argue
<Tm_T> KaiL: you mean that KDE network thing?
<jel_> Yea, ioslaves are nice.  So is dcop :)
<KaiL> yes
<Tm_T> KaiL: it sucks
<KaiL> why that?
<Tm_T> you can't use that network thing from command line
<Tm_T> like, can't edit my website using local nano
<Tm_T> that's not a good example
<KaiL> I use kate for that :)
<Tm_T> plah
<Tm_T> KaiL: how bout just mounting that network place instead?
<jel_> Like yesterday, I released I can get KDE to show random wallpapers by just adding a directory full of wallpapers to my background slideshow list.  But then I decided I wanted to be able to switch wallpapers easily, so I open a console, run dcop to see the desktop background API, and within a few seconds, I've created a new panel button that does something new, seemlessly.
<KaiL> mounting over ssh?
<Tm_T> KaiL: yes!
<jel_> Admittedly, it would be best if IOSlaves were kernel VFS-level, rather than desktop level.
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> nad it kan be
<Tm_T> nad=and
<Tm_T> can
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> fuck
<jel_> Yes, fuse.
<jel_> anyways.  I should be working, not talking :)  Bye guys :)
<Tm_T> http://lufs.sourceforge.net/lufs/intro.html
<Tm_T> I just going to test if that really work
<Tm_T> it would be lovely if does =)
<KaiL> bad, that there's no kernel-image...-586 for ubuntu
<KaiL> or linux-image, as it's named now
<BlackLabel> do i need to install something extra to extract rar archives
<KaiL> maybe unrar, of not installed
<BlackLabel> ok
<BlackLabel> do the fglrx (ati drivers) work with an ATI Radeon IGP 320M  ?
<Tm_T> 320M ?
<KaiL> 2D only afair
<BlackLabel> Tm_T: yes?
<Tm_T> well, I use my ati r9200 with half-3d acceleration :p
<BlackLabel> yep
<Tm_T> ati drivers sucks
<BlackLabel> yea i know
<BlackLabel> i would get nvidia if this wasnt a laptop
<Tm_T> I'm glad I have nvidia in this workstation =)
<BlackLabel> yea
<KaiL> hmm
<KaiL> no "320M" listed there...
<BlackLabel> im only getting 200 frames in glxgears
<KaiL> that looks like 2D
<KaiL> slow 2D..
<BlackLabel> yep
<KaiL> http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.12.10.html
<BlackLabel> KaiL:  can i download them?
<KaiL> as it looks for me, it doesn't help
<BlackLabel> mm
<KaiL> try asking in #ati :)
<KaiL> the Xorg-driver at least lists some IGP330M and 340M, but no 320M....
<KaiL> some very very new hardware?
<BlackLabel> yea
<BlackLabel> no not new hardware
<KaiL> BlackLabel: does lspci give some Rxxx or rvxxx name for the chip?
<Tm_T> BlackLabel: over 5k fps in glxgears ;p
<KaiL> 388 frames in 6.0 seconds = 64.667 FPS
<Tm_T> really slow
<KaiL> Matrox G550 on a K6-2/500 with non-working DRI *g*
<Tm_T> haha
<KaiL> don't ask me, why dri doesn't want
<Tm_T> eh, nv5700(256Mb) & 2800+ amd
<KaiL> (EE) MGA(0): [agp]  Could not bind memory
<Tm_T> heh
<KaiL> hmm, maybe the reduced AGP apperture..
<Tm_T> must be great =)
<ice_1963> is there flashplayer for konqueror ???? =)
<Tm_T> flash :/
<Tm_T> mostly commercials
<Tm_T> adds & such
<KaiL> brb (reboot to get overlay and maybe dri back)
<Tm_T> heh
<BlackLabel> ATI Technologies Inc AGP Bridge [IGP 320M]  (rev 13)
<BlackLabel> cant see and r- or rv-
<ice_1963> ok
<KaiL> reh
<KaiL> 1418 frames in 5.0 seconds = 283.600 FPS
<KaiL> better :)
<KaiL> wtf overlay is still broken
<KaiL> hmm
<BlackLabel> 997 frames in 5.0 seconds = 199.400 FPS
<KaiL> should be enough for a Laptop for now, or? :)
<BlackLabel> wondering if i could get better
<BlackLabel> why is urs so low?
<KaiL> as I can see not for now, but there's a free driver for R300-based cards in the work, so it might get better with the time
<KaiL> mine? Well, Matrox G550 and a K6-2/500 :)
<BlackLabel> ok
<KaiL> totally outdated processor
<BlackLabel> how can i check my free space again (from console)
<KaiL> df --si
<BlackLabel> ok thanks
<`TUX`> 
<`TUX`> breezy-changes@lists.ubuntu.com
<`TUX`> breezy 
<`TUX`> is  the  new ubuntu?
<`TUX`> name
<flux> hey, is there a way to create automount-symlinks (knoppix-style)?
<flux> for windows-drives and cd-rom
<jenton> is right-click-on-desktop -> create new -> link to device not what you want?
<flux> no, it shows the mounted devices
<flux> hmm
<flux> i'll put my windows partitions in fstab
<flux> thanks anyway
<ice_1963> ok
<jenton> ok, that works!
<ice_1963> well yes 
<jenton> anyone have any idea when kde-apps will be back up?
<ice_1963> i have ben useing gnome
<ice_1963> and i jest installed kde 3.4
<jenton> and now you're using kde?? (kubuntu?)
<jenton> I had the last ubuntu version installed (using gnome), but much happier with kubuntu and kde now.
<ice_1963> i run kde in redhat but not debian 
<jenton> although gnome's synaptic seems like it's had a lot more work done to it than kynaptic
<ice_1963> it has
<ice_1963> i have ben looking for flashplayer for konqueror by apt-cache srarch 
<ice_1963> search lol
<verden> Hi
<verden> Hi
<BlackLabel> how do u install x11 mouse themes with kde
<BlackLabel> so they appear in the kde control center
<verden> sorry i have no idea
<membreya> BlackLabel: http://www.kde-look.org/help/index.php?type=36
<verden> i had a RC of hoary installed and now have a fresh install of hoary final and more things don't work in the final release than the RC
<membreya> BlackLabel: or else you can In KDE Control Centre - Peripherals - Mouse under cursor theme is an "Install New Theme" button - point it to your downloaded theme
<BlackLabel> what file the archive or the .theme file
<membreya> archive I believe
<BlackLabel> doesnt matter coz i tried both
<verden> i could custom size my panel but i now can't and i could set my power control to turn off mu monitor and now can't?
<verden> hey BlackLabel 
<verden> how long have you been using kubuntu?
<BlackLabel> hey
<BlackLabel> umm
<BlackLabel> when the rc came out
<verden> same here
<verden> did you upgrade from the rc or install the final?
<BlackLabel> nah
<BlackLabel> i installed the final
<verden> did you find it much different to the rc?
<BlackLabel> umm not really
<verden> k
<verden> so what do youthink of kubuntu
<BlackLabel> easy and quicker than winxp to install
<verden> hey membreya 
<verden> it sure is and more stable
<verden> so are you new to linux
<BlackLabel> umm yes and no
<BlackLabel> i havent installed it before but i've used it on other peoples comps
<verden> cool
<verden> i see your another Aussie
<jenton> Same here
<Tm_T> hmm
<verden> cool
<Tm_T> yes, it's quite cool weather ;p
<jenton> is it possible to add the debian testing repository to kynaptic's pkg list?
<jenton> or not recommended
<Tm_T> eh, I can't see any problem with it
<verden> yeah but its best to do it by editing your sources.list
<Tm_T> yep
<verden> i don't think ubuntu recommend it but its still debian
<jenton> in.... /etc/apt ? bit new to this.. synaptic was easier
<verden> why don't youjust enable the universe repository?
<verden> but debian testing is pretty stable
<verden> /etc/apt/sources.list
<verden> you can download synaptic
<BlackLabel> my computer just reset, i think its overheating
<verden> it works with kubuntu
<verden> wow
<verden> is it a new one
<BlackLabel> kpackage
<jenton> might try that first then...
<verden> myu Abit AMD64 used to have similiar problems until i flashjed the bios
<verden> ok jenton let me know how it goes
<verden> i haven't got Kpackage does it install by default
<BlackLabel> dont think so
<jenton> I haven't seen it - this is a fresh install of 5.04
<verden> no it isn't installed by default
<Speedy2> I hvae a question -- is the KDE that's packaged with Kubuntu "default" or "stock" KDE or has it been modified?
<verden> i think its been modified for kubuntu
<Speedy2> verden: Do you know what the changes are?
<verden> no sorry
<Chameleon22> how can i pass an iso file to my dvd recorder via a comand line?
<BlackLabel> verden: check out my kubuntu desktop... http://203.219.130.10:8001
<Boogieman> hello
<BlackLabel> then click on screenshot
<verden> ok 
<Boogieman> has kubuntu a grafikal user interface for the firewall?
<Speedy2> Boogieman:  No
<Nino> hello, i installed the kubuntu...
<Nino> now it doesn't offer an option in KDE Control Center to switch sound to my second soundcard... :/
<Nino> (K)ubuntu get's it's package only from harddisk. where can i enter a mirror in internet to look for updates and receive them???
<BSDNoob> Hi i have set up kde but i got no sound, is this a known bug?
<BSDNoob> i have tried it with xmms opend an mp3 file but i can't heare anything
<Nino> BSDNoob: you have two soundcards?
<BSDNoob> hm i have one soundcard and a tv card
<BSDNoob> nino: the tv card so also appears as an sound card
<BSDNoob> but i have selectet the sis in the kmixer
<BSDNoob> but it hasen't work
<BSDNoob> nino: aplay -l listes card 0 si7012
<BlackLabel> when i try to copy files from my home dir to a mount smb share it says permission denied even though read/write is enabled on both sides, is there a way i can open konqueror as su?
<freex> is there a bug fix for Konqueror crash?
<flux> hey, i've got a sound problem
<flux> i've got an onboard card and a sound blaster (pci)
<flux> how can i configure kde which one to use?
<flux> pardon my bad english ;)
<BSDNoob> flux : i too i think you have an sis chip?
<flux> no via
<BSDNoob> aplay -l
<BSDNoob> what apears?
<flux> i'm going to paste the top lines here....
<flux> :#
<flux> card 0: rev20 [VIA 82C686A/B rev20] , device 0: VIA 82C686A/B rev20 [VIA 82C686A/B rev20] 
<flux>   Subdevices: 1/1
<flux>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<flux> card 1: Live [Sound Blaster Live!] , device 0: emu10k1 [EMU10K1] 
<flux>   Subdevices: 32/32
<flux> o AND
<flux> more to the bottom
<flux> card 1: Live [Sound Blaster Live!] , device 2: emu10k1 efx [EMU10K1 EFX] 
<flux>   Subdevices: 8/8
<BSDNoob> hm have you turnd on the mixer?
<BSDNoob> kmixer for eg 
<flux> kmix?
<BSDNoob> yes
<flux> works
<flux> it can open the sound blaster
<R3bus> ciao a tutti -- hi all
<BSDNoob> and are the devices unmunted?
<flux> how can i check that?
<flux> *linux noob alert!* ;)
<BSDNoob> if the is a green light is is unmuted
<flux> oh unmuted
<flux> sb-master is unmuted
<flux> sb-pcm as well
<flux> i've muted everything on my onboard card
<BSDNoob> hm, then i think you have the same problem as i
<incubii> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<incubii> card 0: Snapper [PowerMac Snapper] , device 0: PMac Snapper [PowerMac Snapper] 
<incubii>   Subdevices: 0/1
<incubii>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<incubii> hehe
<incubii> it likes to snap :P
<flux> hahaha BSDNoob, thanks for your help ;)
<flux> what do you mean, incubii ?
<BSDNoob> i have a sis si7012 and it also didnt work, trying to figure it out, i hade run gentoo bevor and it works
<incubii> PMac Snapper...it likes to snap, as in bite :P
<BSDNoob> flux: are you here?
<BSDNoob> flux : i have found the solution
<flux> tell me!
<Tm_T> hm
<incubii> any of you code with python?
<\sh> a bit
<incubii> ok i have an array lines i want to access lines[0]  which has say 8 letters but i want letters 2-8 not 1-8. do i need to assign lines[0]  to a variable firsth then to temp[1:]  ?
<pointwood> any Konversation gurus around? I would like to change the tabs to use a smaller font - is that possible?
<pointwood> I would also like to change the userlist to only show the nicknames
<Boogieman> the tabs in xchat?
<Boogieman> that you can do in the options
<pointwood> no, in Konversation, the kde irc client
<pointwood> since I'm using KDE, I'm trying to use as many KDE apps as possible :)
<Boogieman> then i dont know how it works
<DexterF> hi
<pointwood> Konversation is actually not bad, but I got a few things I would like to change as you can see :)
<DexterF> the hoary live cd can act as an installer just as the install cd, right?
<psn> pointwood: no the tabs uses the kde font
<pointwood> ahh...so I have to change that font
<psn> pointwood: that's a solution :)
<psn> pointwood: feel free to stop by #konversation if you got more questions
<pointwood> was wondering whether there was such a # :)
<Nino> Is it possible to us the Ubuntu install CD and directly get all packages from network instead of geting data from CD? 
<_bernd> is anybody using transcode?
<_bernd> I cannot get it installed becaus of dependency problems
<\sh> _bernd: it's not in the repository
<\sh> the debian package u can forget
<_bernd> so I have to compile it 
<darkaudit> _bernd: have you tried the marillat repo?
<_bernd> Yes, but there are unresolved dependecies
<darkaudit> _bernd: hmm... the cerkinfo repo has it too, but the dependencies there are even worse... he repackaged a lot more of the codecs
<SuperCatFrog> hi - does anybody know how to make irssi run a command when it starts up (i'd like to put /msg nickserv identify <mypassword>) since i can do everything else like -c <server>for connect
<_bernd> I'll give it a try
<Boogieman> bye
<DexterF> can Kubuntu be installed from the live CD or do I need the install CD by all means?
<haggai> SuperCatFrog: /ircnet add -autosendcmd "/msg nickserv ident PASSWORD; wait -NAME 2000" NAME
<haggai> SuperCatFrog: replace NAME with the irc network name (e.g. freenode) and PASSWORD with your password
<SuperCatFrog> kaggai - where do i do that?
<haggai> SuperCatFrog: then use "/server add" to add the server
<haggai> SuperCatFrog: enter the commands in irssi, then use /save
<SuperCatFrog> ok ta
<pointwood> what package is it that gives gtk apps a kde look?
<SuperCatFrog> brb
<haggai> DexterF: there isn't enough room on the live CD for installation packages too, so you do need the install CD.  But the DVD has both live and install modes
<SuperCatFrog> hi - it remembered my name but didn't send the password
<DexterF> haggai: k
<haggai> SuperCatFrog: did you also do the server bit?
<SuperCatFrog> i think so, what was it?
<haggai> SuperCatFrog: /server add ...
<SuperCatFrog> yes - /server add irc.freenode.org
<SuperCatFrog> then /save
<haggai> SuperCatFrog: /server add -ircnet ... ?
<SuperCatFrog> i just did that and it said 'not enough paramaters given'
<haggai>  /server help :P
<haggai> uh, /help server
<SuperCatFrog> ta
<SuperCatFrog> well im on freenode (which is wehere i want my password saved) and i did /server freenode before
<SuperCatFrog> actually - i realised my mistake, can you send the commands again (i put irc.freenode.org in the long command instead of freenode)
<SuperCatFrog> sorry
<eggy> yay for kubuntu :)
* eggy hates gnome..
<linuzo> I was wondering why menueditor in kde doesn't work?
<linuzo> and hjow do I fix it
<linuzo> hey mikl 
<SuperCatFrog> one more problem im having, what do i put in /etc/networking/interfaces to give eth0 a static ip? 
<SuperCatFrog> ive tried replacing dhcp on the bottom line with the ip, but that failed
<SuperCatFrog> hi, sorry about that, i tried giving my eth0 a static ip and broke it
<linuzo> Menu Editor doesn't work for me.........  there is no binary
<haggai> SuperCatFrog: which commands did you want?
<haggai>  /ircnet add -autosendcmd "/msg nickserv ident PASSWORD; wait -NAME 2000" NAME
<haggai>  /help server
<haggai>  /server add -ircnet freenode irc.freenode.org
<SuperCatFrog> thanks, 
<SuperCatFrog> *thanks
<haggai> np
<SuperCatFrog> so how do i make it use that? $irssi freenode
<SuperCatFrog> brb
<_bernd> backports are the solution for transcode
<SuperCatFrog> back
<SuperCatFrog> can anybody tell me the package for the commandline mysql client (the server is installed, but running sudo mysql said "command not found")
<BlackLabel> is it possible to install a boot splash screen?
<SuperCatFrog> blacklabel - http://sleepybuddha.sl.funpic.de/ubuntu/
<BlackLabel> thanks'
<SuperCatFrog> better explanation here: http://kdelook.org/content/show.php?content=22714
<SuperCatFrog> youve just given me the idea to set this up for myself, thaks
<SuperCatFrog> *thanks
<BlackLabel> haha your welcome
<SuperCatFrog> does anybody know a good place to find grub splash themes?
<BlackLabel> gonna try to top link
<BlackLabel> SuperCatFrog: what was the link u sent me again?
<`TUX`> haggai:  what s  about  breezy 
<`TUX`> ?
<haggai> what about it?
<`TUX`> is the  next  ubuntu  devel distro?
<haggai> yes, opened for uploads today
<`TUX`> it is on the  new  ML breezy changelog
<`TUX`> not  in the  mirrors
<`TUX`> thanks
<Tm_T> haggai: there's info about it in kubuntu website?
<haggai> Tm_T: a little, search for breezy
<Tm_T> ok then
<Tm_T> thanks
<Tm_T> idle ->
<`TUX`> there  is  a way  with  apt  or  trough a  gui  like  kynaptic  synaptic  to  view  packages  divided by  repository ?
<BlackLabel> have a look at kpackage 
<uniq> tux: you can use 'apt-cache policy package' if that's what you're looking for.. 
<BlackLabel> uniq: do u know about boot splash screens for kubuntu?
<uniq> blacklabel: like, disable them? 
<`TUX`> uniq:  it  give me only  for one  pack 
<uniq> `tux`: you'd like to know which packages are in what repository? 
<`TUX`> i was  searcing  how  view  all  packages  in  a  sources 
<`TUX`> uhmm  if  i add  your  repositary  
<`TUX`> i like to  see  all  your  pack  
<uniq> ahh.. like that.
<`TUX`> it  appear  in  "new"  on synaptic 
<`TUX`> for  the  first  update 
<`TUX`> but  on mandrake  with  rpmdrake  sources  like  plf  ( similar  to  nerim marillat ) 
<BlackLabel> uniq: i mean how to get a graphical image replacing the text that appears when u boot
<uniq> ahh.. bootsplash? 
<uniq> blacklabel: take a look at http://bootsplash.de/
<uniq> tux: I don't know if any package managers got an option to do that.. the easiest is probably to open the archive in your webbrowser..
<uniq> not a very elegant solution.. but.. anyway.
<linuzo> Hey all I was wondering why menu editor doesn't work on kde
<linuzo> and how do I get it to work?
<thoreauputic> linuzo: for kde, use kmenuedit
<linuzo> thoreauputic, thank you..  One last thing do you know how to setup samba to print from a windows printer??  or have a howto on it?
<thoreauputic> linuzo: there was a port on that on the mailing list - maybe search the archive: it was quite recent
<thoreauputic> linuzo: I don't use windows, but I believe you set up a win printer share on the windows box
<thoreauputic> I meant "post" of course, not "port"
<Kamping_kaiser> whats up?
<linuzo> ok thanks thoreauputic 
* mikl says hello to linuzo
<mikl> is there a way to change install-CD without having to check CD-rom
<mikl> integrity?
<dmpohlman> no one talking?
<uniq> dmpohlman: seems not.
<dreezard> hi everyone
<dmpohlman> hello
<dreezard> i got a little problem here
<uniq> shoot.
<dreezard> Sry if my english is not that well. Well, I just set my the new Kubuntu version. And it runs. The Motion resolution is right but it only runs at 55hz
<dreezard> I edited the xorg.conf file and wrote the right HorizSync and VertRefresh there
<dreezard> do you know how to fix this problem?
<uniq> have you tried xrandr ? 
<KaiL> get a monitor, which tells the system the right values :p
<dreezard> what is that?
<dreezard> But it worked well with Ubuntu@kail
<uniq> dreezard: kmenu - control center - pheripherals - monitor.
<uniq> or something.. 
<dreezard> yea. I tried that. But the only choice is 55hz
<uniq> ahh.. 
<buz> apropos xorg, is there any way i can force it to use a mode? it keeps sending crap to my lcd when i try to run it on 1600*1200
<buz> (it can do it perfectly well, both osx and win have no problem driving it  that way)
<uniq> buz: like the good old xfree? Modes 1600x1200 or something? 
<dreezard> may it help if I post my xorg.conf? Maybe there's a mistake in it
<uniq> I use my old xfree config.. everything works.
<buz> if i put "1600x1200" to the other modes, the lcd tells me it gets invalid output
<uniq> dreezard: maybe.. wouldn't hurt anyway.. 
<KaiL> dreezard: paste there: http://pastebin.ca/
<dreezard> thx
<KaiL> and the output from ddcprobe too
<dreezard> http://pastebin.ca/9477
<buz> ddcprobe finds correct values for both my screens
<buz> but x itself fails to drive them correctly
<SuperCatFrog> hi - does anybody have any experience with dvb cards in kubuntu? ive loaded the modules but hotplug isn't creating the device node
<dreezard> ah yea
<dreezard> I thee a mistake
<KaiL> buz: do you get a "monitorrange: 31-67, 59-61" line?
<dreezard> see
<buz> monitorrange: 30-83, 50-75
<KaiL> looks good
<KaiL> strange
<buz> the display probably goes all the way up to 108khz
<dreezard> sth is wrote in german. seems wrong
<KaiL> dreezard: who?!
<buz> its kinda weird that ddcprobe only displays one screen though?
<buz> not needed for dvi maybe?
<KaiL> "one screen"?!
<dreezard> in my corg.conf. But... no... it can't be that...
<buz> well i got 17" (dvi) and 20"(analog) side by side
<dreezard> I meaned the Identifier of the monitor
<KaiL> buz: then be happy to get any ddcprobe-output at all - I get an error with 2 screens enabled
<buz> interesting
<buz> maybe i shouldn't be using DPMS with xinerama?
<KaiL> why not?
<buz> wait
<buz> DPMS is for power saving
<buz> i meant auto configuration
<KaiL> ddc?
<buz> yeah
<buz> it seems to work for the 17" lcd
<buz> not for the 20" one
<buz> (the 17" is kinda crap which makes it even weirder )
<KaiL> maybe the 20" one sends nonsence
<buz> ddcprobe reports pretty sane stuff if you ask me
<KaiL> from the 20"?
<buz> yeah
* stelt has the hardware for dualhead too
<buz> ctiming: 1600x1200@60
<buz> that's sane enough 
<KaiL> maybe you have to exchange them in xorg.conf?
<buz> i tried
<buz> it used to be that the 17" was on the analog port, didnt work either
<buz> maybe i should just throw that ati crap out and get dual dvi nvidia
<KaiL> strange, very strange
<KaiL> get a Matrox G550 :)
* stelt has  a Matrox G400
<buz> i want my new machine to be pci e
<buz> no matrox for those afaik
<KaiL> there's a matrox - but no LInux-driver for it :(
<KaiL> but this doesn't help...
<buz> not very useful then
<bagi> 
<KaiL> you get ddc infos for VGA or for DVI?
<buz> vga
<KaiL> try to set the values for that manually on the dvi-port, exchange the screens and restart :)
<buz> i think i'll just wait till i get my new box in a few weeks
<KaiL> why not try it? :)
<buz> i tried
<buz> didnt work last time
<buz> probably wont this time either
<KaiL> hmm
<KaiL> that's interesting.....
<KaiL> does it work with dvi disabled?
<buz> mhh good question
<KaiL> sounds like a bigger bug...
<buz> probably not
<buz> sounds like ddc weirdness to me
<buz> mhh i might try with the dvi monitor shut off
<KaiL> .o0(now he killed his X at all? ;)
<ubuntu> hi all :)
<CellarDoor> hi
<KaiL> ..noone having problems?
<KaiL> maybe NOT with X? :)
<CellarDoor> I can't get onto ablazenet irc since I installed kubuntu tried with Konversation & Xchat but I keep getting banned by the server saying that Im infected with / using "StarWar" ???
<CellarDoor> iyam a n00b
<KaiL> what is the exact name of that irc server?
<CellarDoor> dewdrops.ablazenet.com
<CellarDoor> irc.ablazenet.org
<KaiL> rehi bur[n] er 
<KaiL> eh
<KaiL> rehi buz 
<buz> re
<buz> i was messing around with it, no luck it seems.
<buz> not even when the screen is there alone.
<KaiL> strange... and the 17" works?
<AlfonsVH> hi guys; I want to install Wine with kynaptic or apt-get, but for some reason the url I entered in the sources.list file can't be found
<KaiL> CellarDoor: at least I don't get kicked...
<buz> the following struck me, tho http://pastebin.ca/9478
<AlfonsVH> I tried the wine mirror and the ubuntu universal mirrors
<CellarDoor> KaiL, ah thats good... so its just me then
<SuperCatFrog> hi - anybody got their dvb card working in kubuntu
<KaiL> buz: hm, no values...
<buz> maybe xorg can't do it, look at the last two lines
<CellarDoor> I only installed kubuntu the other night, i don't see why their server shouldn't like me
* CellarDoor shrugs "bummer"
<KaiL> AlfonsVH: why not using the normal ubuntu server? There's a wine version :)
<KaiL> Section: universe/otherosfs
<KaiL> ...might be required to enable universe in sources.list
<AlfonsVH> KaiL, I tried to enable universe, but it says that there was a temporary failure and that the url couldn't be resolved
<AlfonsVH> I've got a proxy-connection, could it be because of that?
<KaiL> might be...
<AlfonsVH> and would that be fixeable?
<KaiL> uhm... good question :)
<AlfonsVH> or would it be possible to just download all the files in the Wine directory using Konqueror and than install them using dpkg?
<buz> seems like a custom mode line could do it (read about a similar problem a guy had with a nec 20" on xfree), bbl
<KaiL> http::Proxy http://[[user] [:pass] @] host[:port] /
<KaiL> ...in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<AlfonsVH> but I don't have a user name; just using my other computer as proxy server... could I leave that empty or just write whatever I want?
<KaiL> then only http://] host[:port] /
<KaiL> http://192.168.1.1:3168
<KaiL> ...or whatever
<AlfonsVH> so it has to be http::Proxy http://10.0.0.1:6588/ (in my case)
<SuperCatFrog> hi - does anybody know howto stop a module from loading on boot, even if udev detects the device which requires the module?
<KaiL> SuperCatFrog: there's a blacklist....
<AlfonsVH> KaiL, I only have a apt.conf.d file; is that ok too?
<SuperCatFrog> kail - where?
<KaiL> AlfonsVH: eh, yes.. the file is /etc/apt/aapt.conf.d/pt.conf
<KaiL> grr
<KaiL> AlfonsVH: eh, yes.. the file is /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/apt.conf
<KaiL> create, if doesn't exist
<AlfonsVH> k
<KaiL> SuperCatFrog: /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<SuperCatFrog> ta
<buz> ok, with the custom modeline, i can drive the screen (commenting the other out from ScreenLayout) alone with 1600*1200
<buz> but as soon as i go back to dual head, it only more uses 1280*1024
<KaiL> eh, dualhead with or without xinerama?
<buz> with
<KaiL> maybe that's a hardware reglementation?
<buz> no
<AlfonsVH> doesn't work: "Temporary failure resolving 'be.archive.ubuntu.com'
<buz> windows did it perfectly well
<SuperCatFrog> thanks kail
<SuperCatFrog> brb - got to reboot because that module is in use
<KaiL> AlfonsVH: ah, wait.. the dns
<buz> what exactly does xinerama do anyway
<KaiL> do you have working dns on that system at all?
<buz> dual head seems to somehow work without
<AlfonsVH> I don't know to be honest
<KaiL> buz: making them one big screen, not 2 independant ones
<AlfonsVH> I'm using a Windows 2k computer running Proxy by AnalogX to define the proxy thing
<buz> that is what i want
<KaiL> AlfonsVH: try a 'ping www.heise.de' on that box..
<buz> but maybe xinerama can't work with different resolutions...
<KaiL> buz: afair you only miss some bottom pixels on the small one
<AlfonsVH> ok
<KaiL> ...even worse than changing the res
<AlfonsVH> KaiL: "www.heise.de: unknown host
<KaiL> ok, broken dns...
<AlfonsVH> and how do I have to configure that?
<buz> mhh lets see what happens without xinerama
<KaiL> echo nameserver 217.237.150.225 >> /etc/resolv.conf
<KaiL> ups
<KaiL> eh, yes.. works
<niskin> how can I put an icon on my desktop for Pan - I have just installed it - but i dosnt show up ?
<rolandx> somebody can tellme why i can autentificate in the cups web admin interface? :s
<KaiL> niskin: should be in the menu - in "internet"
<rolandx> *i can't
<AlfonsVH> KaiL, were you talking to me about the nameserver echo?
<niskin> dosnt show - in the menu
<KaiL> rolandx: good question - that one want's the root-pw :)
<KaiL> AlfonsVH: yes
<AlfonsVH> Kail: I did it and nothing happened; the resolv.conf file just lists "nameserver 217.237.150.225"
<KaiL> AlfonsVH: any now try again to do the apt-get or the ping :)
<rolandx> KaiL: i can't. i put the pass of root
<rolandx> and nothing..
<rolandx> :(
<AlfonsVH> KaiL, www.heise.de is still an unknown host
<KaiL> ...bah...
<AlfonsVH> indeed
<rolandx> somebody can sendme a cupsd.conf example?
<KaiL> routing works? ;)
<rolandx> or what could be a problem here :S
<rolandx> :(
<KaiL> niskin: usr/share/gnome/apps/Internet/pan.desktop
<AlfonsVH> dunno if routing works
<AlfonsVH> how to test it?
<KaiL> niskin: copy that file to ~/Desktop
<KaiL> AlfonsVH: ping 217.237.150.225
<niskin> Kai: Thanks !!!L
<niskin> KaiL: Thanks :-)
<KaiL> :)
<KaiL> and works, including icon?
<rolandx> somebody? :( plz
<AlfonsVH> KaiL: "connect: Network is unreacheable"
<KaiL> AlfonsVH: can you even ping your router? ;)
<AlfonsVH> I don't have a router; I'm just straightly connected to the other PC
<KaiL> well, you need something for routing....
<AlfonsVH> hmm
<KaiL> set that other PC (thw one with the proxy I guess) as gateway
<KaiL> kde controlcenter -> network & internet  -> configure network
<KaiL> ..there :)
<AlfonsVH> KaiL; how to do that? I can only configure the standard-gateway since I'm using windows 2000 on the proxy-pc
<KaiL> gateway / router is the same (in this point)
<AlfonsVH> yes I know but how to use the Win2k PC as gateway?
<uniq> alfonsvh: configure Internet Connection sharing on the  win2000 machine.
<KaiL> kde controlcenter -> network & internet  -> configure network
<AlfonsVH> (I'm a newbie in networking AND linux, as you probably have figured out already)
<uniq> then just enable dhcp on the linux machine.. 
<AlfonsVH> OK I'll try
<KaiL> uniq: ah, that's the way on the windows side
<uniq> kail: it is :)
* KaiL never used any windows after 98se :)
<uniq> I've been forced too.
<dreezard> hi again
<KaiL> rehi dreezard 
<KaiL> now somebody left, who needs help?
<linuzo> I was wondering why everytime I send a file to trash can the browser crashes..
<dreezard> my problem is fixed now
<KaiL> .o0(I shouldn't ask, as there where 3 "here" last time)
<uniq> dreezard: great. what did you do? 
<KaiL> linuzo: not nice
<uniq> linuzo: hard to tell.. if it just crashes.. 
<linuzo> yeah I know
<linuzo> and sometimes it shows 2 of everything
<linuzo> in my home folder
<AlfonsVH> now that I enabled DHCP, do I have to disable proxies in Konqueror?
<AlfonsVH> because right now I don't have connection
<dreezard> well. the resolution was a little wrog. I set it up with 1152x768. But I wanted to use 1152x864. I always confuse with those two
<KaiL> AlfonsVH: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<KaiL> ...should be enabled as default
<KaiL> ..or did you set an ip on the client?
<AlfonsVH> I did yes
<KaiL> dreezard: all res are 32*n
<KaiL> oh, that's 32*27 - forget my "help" :=)
<dreezard> But i still have got a little question :-) It was easy to configure the nework with Ubuntu. But I couldn't find a tool for that in Kubuntu. Do you know how set it up then?
<KaiL> kde controlcenter -> network & internet  -> configure network
<KaiL> @ dreezard 
<uniq> alfonsvh: no.. or.. if you'd like to use the proxy i'll save you some bandwidth.. for browsing.. but it's not needed.
<KaiL> and there should also be the setting for AlfonsVH  :))
<dreezard> many thx
<AlfonsVH> right now I don't have internet connection
<KaiL> <<brb
<AlfonsVH> I enabled DHCP, shared the internet connection on the 2k machine etc...
<uniq> and restarted networking on the linux machine?
<AlfonsVH> nope I'll try that
<dreezard> well, that was everything. thx again. bye
<AlfonsVH> do I just have to disable internet and then enable it again?
<AlfonsVH> When I try to open my internet settings in Admin mode, the Config panel hangs
<AlfonsVH> should I just try to reboot Linux?
<uniq> alfonsvh: start konsole, and write: sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart
<AlfonsVH> ok
<AlfonsVH>  is it normal that it takes a quite long time?
<AlfonsVH> OK the reconfiguring thing worked but I still don't have internet connection, uniq!
<AlfonsVH> Oh; I see why; the ethernet device is disabled. I can't start in Admin mode since it hangs when i do that
<AlfonsVH> wait a minute; I'm going to try to reboot and try everything over again
<AVH> ok I'm back
<AVH> I'm AlfonsVH
<AVH> strange...
<AVH> uniq, still  no connection
<AVH> maybe good to know that I have a USB ADSL modem on the 2k computer
<AVH> that's why I used a Proxy program in the first place
<KaiL> AVH: doesn't matter - connection is connection :)
<uniq> doesn't matter..
<AVH> hmm
<KaiL> oh, and re
<AVH> but there isn't any connection KaiL ;)
<KaiL> there is any on the windows box
<KaiL> you have enabled the Internet Connection Sharing there?
<AVH> yes; there is a LAN connection to the linux thing and a normal shared internet connection
<AVH> using TCP/IP
<KaiL> you've set the linux client to use dhcp?
<AVH> yep
<KaiL> you got an ip from the windows box?
<KaiL> type ifconfig to find that out
<uniq> in konsole as usual.
<KaiL>           inet Adresse:192.168.1.7  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Maske:255.255.255.0
<KaiL> such a like should be there...
<KaiL> NOT the lo with 127.0.0.1, that isn't enough
<AVH> ok I'll try
<AVH> I find a eth0 device but with a hexadecimal inet6 address
<KaiL> no ipv4 one?
<AVH> nope
<KaiL> did you reboot the linux box after enabling dhcp?
<AVH> yep
<KaiL> hmm...
<AVH> strange eh
<KaiL> could you paste /etc/network/interfaces to http://pastebin.ca/ ?
<AVH> it will be quite difficult without connection I assume; right now I'm working on the 2k box; you see
<KaiL> ah, yes...
<AVH> but wait; I could put it on USB stick
<KaiL> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<KaiL> auto eth0
<KaiL> those 2 should be there
<KaiL> (and "auto lo")
<AVH> I'll paste it in a second
<uniq> you can always force dhclient on the interface.
<uniq> sudo dhclient eth0
<AVH> ok it's saved on the pastebin (network/interfac)
<KaiL> that doesn't help after a reboot, if dhcp isn't enabled
<KaiL> AVH: URL?
<AVH> http://pastebin.ca/9483
<KaiL> hmm
<KaiL> that should work
<KaiL> now as uniq said... can the dhcpserver be disabled on the windows box, uniq ?
<AVH> I tried the sudo dhclient eth0 and it says "dhcdiscover on eth0 blahblahblah"
<KaiL> anything aboult an error?
<KaiL> or did you get an ip?
<kkathman> greetings all :)
<LeeJunFan> kkathman!
<KaiL> welcome
<kkathman> hey there LeeJunFan how are you today?
<AVH> euhm... no errors, dhcdiscover on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval x"
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: other than a headache not bad. Finally getting around to putting the kub to another one of my machines :)
<kkathman> LeeJunFan: Great hope everything is running well.  Sorry to hear about your headache tho.
<AVH> only thing is, KaiL, that my win2k ip is 10.0.0.1 and not the 255 thing
<KaiL> AVH: 255... means it askes every possible IP
<AVH> ooh
<KaiL> broadcast
<AVH> but is it ok that it displays that?
<AVH> I assume it is
<KaiL> and the dhcp-server *should* answer then....
<KaiL> ...if it exists
<AVH> and what does it display then?
<KaiL> uhm, good question :)
<SuperCatFrog> hi - ive been trying to setup a splashtheme for grub, but usplash isn't in the repositories - any idea's anybody?
<AVH> right now it says "No DHCPOffers received"
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: so far I'm just clearing out windows. Figure I'm going to force linux on my family :) I'm going to disable networking on windows and setup an account that basically can only play games. hehe. I'm sick of fixing the windows.
<AVH> so I don't think it answered :(
<KaiL> there goes the problem to windows... uniq, your part
<KaiL> if the cable is connected :_)
<AVH> ok uniq.... tell me what to do!!!
<AVH> of course the cable is connected ;)
<KaiL> LeeJunFan: haha
<kkathman> LeeJunFan: I know how you feel..I go back over to my windows boxes and its non-performant, and just so many bugs even in XP!
<kkathman> I wish I could replace All the WIndows systems in my family!!
<KaiL> why not?
<KaiL> Gamers?
<KaiL> let them pay the energy bill and the'll stop gaming *fg*
<AVH> ok KaiL and uniq; I'm going to surf using the proxy right now; I have to make my homework :(. I'll try the DHCP thing later (you will hear from it ;) )
<AVH> bye
<AVH> !!
<AVH> thanks for the help so far
<LeeJunFan> Even I have to venture to the dark side once in a while to play Longbow, or SWAT4, etc...
<KaiL> wine :p
<KaiL> Windows-Server + Linux-Client + anti-expert = ohje
<SuperCatFrog> the first thing i think when i have to fix somebody elses windows machine is "ARGH! my eyes! luna is burning my eyes!"
<SuperCatFrog> after that i notice how bloody annoying it is to configure without all the common linux cli utils (and some gui ones)
<KaiL> SuperCatFrog: the first I always miss is /var/log/*
<SuperCatFrog> killall -9 and rm are my most missed utils
<SuperCatFrog> bloody file locking
<buz> ifconfig
<KaiL> because I want to know, WHAT is wrong, not only THAT something is wrong...
<SuperCatFrog> on the subject of themes (luna, burning my eyes), does anybody know of a debian repository that contains mandrake artwork (i like galaxy classic)
<buz> i refuse to fix anymore windows boxes
<LeeJunFan> buz: Fix them by putting ubuntu on them.
<LeeJunFan> :)
<KaiL> haha
<buz> nah
<KaiL> kubuntu :)
<buz> people deserve no better
<buz> if fix them by buying macs
<SuperCatFrog> anybody know where to get galaxy-classic from? or would  i have to download the source
* LeeJunFan likes windows errors - so descriptive. Something has happened! press OK to reboot now!
<TestDummy> Er...
<TestDummy> I still cannot access my Windows drive right
<gdh> LeeJunFan: Better than that, 'Windows is now restarting' without any "OK" button =)
<spiral> hi
<TestDummy> I tried to add it like I was told, it shows up
<KaiL> SuperCatFrog: searched on apt-get.org ?
<LeeJunFan> gdh: true.
<TestDummy> But it tells me I don't have enough permissions
<TestDummy> =|
<SuperCatFrog> kail - yes
<KaiL> then ask google or give up
<KaiL> or use alien for the rpms :)
<SuperCatFrog> kail - have done, found mandrake-cooker, got an srpm
<TestDummy> Even if I try to open Konqueror with sudo and switch the permissions around, it doesn't work.
<KaiL> TestDummy: who did help you last time?
<TestDummy> Er... I forget actually
<KaiL> bad, so what did you write to fstab?
<TestDummy> Let's see..
<TestDummy> This is the entry in there for the drive right now
<TestDummy> /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    ro              0       0
<KaiL> there was something with umask...
<TestDummy> I know
<LeeJunFan> is /media/windows dir there?
<TestDummy> It shows up
<TestDummy> But it's locked
<TestDummy> If I open Konqueror as root, it'll let me right in.
<KaiL> ro,auto,users,gid=users,umask=0002,nls=iso885
<TestDummy> ???
<KaiL> .o0(or without "users")
<SuperCatFrog> woo! got mandrake galaxy (from ftp://ftp.sunsite.org.uk/package/mandrakelinux/devel/cooker/i586/media/main/ incase anybody is interested)
<TestDummy> I'm confused
<TestDummy> Can you clairify on that.
<TestDummy> What do I do with that line?
<LeeJunFan> SuperCatFrog: nope, no one is :)
<LeeJunFan> SuperCatFrog: you mean Mandriva - btw.
<SuperCatFrog> oh ye
<TestDummy> KaiL: Do I add that to options?
<KaiL> o,defaults,users,umask=0002
<KaiL> that should be enough
<KaiL> yes
<KaiL> ro, defaults... should that be
<TestDummy> I was about to say
<SuperCatFrog> leejunfan - i just thought i'd point it out, because as crap as mandrake is as a distro, mandrake galaxy is pretty
<SuperCatFrog> *mandrake galaxy classic
<LeeJunFan> Mandriva has a lot of renaming to do, rpmdrake -> rpmdriva, diskdriva, drivaconf, XFdriva, etc. heheh
<SuperCatFrog> heh
<SuperCatFrog> bbl
<TestDummy> I guess I'm gonna need to reboot to see if this works
<TestDummy> Be back in a bit. Thanks though :P
<LeeJunFan> SuperCatFrog: yeah it is - I have 1 use for mandrake at this point. diskdrake on their install disk to shrink windows partitions to make room for kubuntu :)
<KaiL> not really
<KaiL> hm, to late
<malte> isn't libqt3c102-mt-dev the package i should install to compile qt-stuff from source? it doesn't exist in kubuntu :(
<amu> libqt3-mt-dev
<KaiL> malte: just libqt-dev
<KaiL> mt required? ok ;)
<malte> humm.. thanks :)
<malte> i think there was a reason i didn't try that, but it seems to work :)
<TestDummy> It works! :D
<KaiL> bingo.
<KaiL> who's next? :)
<TestDummy> Hah, you deserve a cookie or something. I've been trying to figure that out for the past few days x_x
* KaiL doesn't want to know, how many problems got solved here today ;)
<KaiL> google sometimes helps :)))
<LeeJunFan> anyone have SIM (icq) working? I was going to compile CVS but our QT version is too old. hehe
<LeeJunFan> I might just have to dl and compile QT.
<KaiL> LeeJunFan: isn't that on the server?
<KaiL> else get it from debian/unstable.
<LeeJunFan> KaiL: you mean sim or qt?
<LeeJunFan> I don't see sim.
<mikl> how do you add yourself to a group (KUser keeps crashing on me :()
<KaiL> sim
<LeeJunFan> err, yes I do.
<KaiL> mikl: adduser user group
<LeeJunFan> KaiL: I had a sim/ dir which autocomplete was hitting on so I didn't notice sim in apt-get install . heheh
<KaiL> lol
<LeeJunFan> KaiL: sweet. Thanks for pointing out my ignorance. :)
<KaiL> ...btw, is any kubuntu developer here?
<Tm_T> hullo
<KaiL> rehi Tm_T 
<CoffeemanPuto> hello
<KaiL> Tm_T: did you ever saw a developer here?
<Tm_T> KaiL: o/
<Tm_T> I am developing a brand new tv-shop product
<Tm_T> ;p
<KaiL> *g*
<abinadid> help installing my printer  "lexmar z25"
<kkathman> howdy there Tm_T   how are you today?
<darkaudit> hey Tm_T... I found that Juk/amaroK problem...
<KaiL> abinadid: uhm, doesn't look that nice.. http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2004/05/msg03354.html
<abinadid> is there any printer i can buy that will work with no problems???
<darkaudit> abinadid: Epson Stylus C86
<KaiL> abinadid: afair any HP, Epson
<abinadid> i'm newbie i have seen lots of turotials but i could not make it work
<darkaudit> or the C66(?) for a few $ less
<abinadid> i just install my printer for contrl center 
<darkaudit> I switched from a Lexmark Z65 to an Epson... much easier to set up
<abinadid> i don't need anything fancy just something to print hoework etc..
<KaiL> Lexmark is a total chaos
<abinadid> not even pictures
<buz> dont buy lexmark, stay away from brother
<KaiL> it seams, that every printer needs it's own driver
<buz> lexmark ink dries up in a few days, brother is just plain crap
<LeeJunFan> KaiL: well looks as though libqt-mt is the problem compiling sim. It's not that it's too old, its that installing it didn't make a link in for libqt-mt.so :)
<KaiL> and for many, there aren't any drivers at all
<darkaudit> I bought this Epson for what I would have spent on ink for the lexmark :p
<abinadid> so basically i hook my printer go to control center select my printer from the list and ready???
<darkaudit> abinadid: close... for the C66 or C86 you may need to choose C64 or C84, but those will work fine...
<abinadid> thank you i just checked on ebay a newi s going for $45.00
* LeeJunFan curses the x86_64 object files in my sim dir from an earlier compile!
<abinadid> thank you averybody i may come back later with more stupid questions by
<abinadid> see ya
<hinni> Hello! Is there anybody, who can help a newbie with an nvidia problem?
<KaiL> tell us, what you want :)
<eselmongo> anybody know why kopete can only use the "unsafe" wallet, and why this wallet is unsafe?
<rijad> hey
<treke> KaiL: Do you have it set to not use a password for the waller?
<treke> wallet
<bhna> hinni: what's the problem?
<eselmongo> treke: that was my question
<KaiL> trans_err: eh, what?
<treke> eselmongo: Well that isn't something we can answer
<rijad> i had ubuntu 4.10 and when i installed kubuntu horay, I can't download packages from the net
<rijad> and my wlan doesn't work... 
<rijad> can someone help me? :S
<eselmongo> treke: i didn't change any settings, just installed kopete, added my acount, and then i get the "unsafe" wallet message
<eselmongo> just after a clean install of kubuntu 5.0.4.
<KaiL> rijad: let's try
<treke> when you created the wallet did you give it a password?
<hinni> @kaiL Thank you. ;-) 
<hinni> Well I put this new card into my AMD K6 400. It's called Galaxxy Zeus 5200 powered by Geforce FX 5200 GPU and when I start Kubuntu the system freezes at login or shortly after. I installed the drivers according to the ubuntu forum with nvidia-glx
<eselmongo> treke: didn't create a wallet, didn't know i had to
<rijad> okej, how do i get synaptic to work?
<treke> the first time kopete uses the wallet it will prompt you to create one
<rijad> or was it kynaptic
<KaiL> hinni: bang.. no good. Which chipset on the mainboard?
<eselmongo> treke: so now it's just using some wallet that has no password?
<treke> that would be my guess
<KaiL> rijad: do you need the wlan for inet?
<rijad> yeah, I used ndiswrapper behore on u4.10
<KaiL> try ndiswrapper -l, if the driver is still there
<Speedy2> Hey all.
<hinni> @KaiL ?? how can I find that out ? 
<eselmongo> treke: alright, thanks, guess I'll make a wallet then
<KaiL> console -> sudo "ndiswrapper -l" :)
<KaiL> hinni: lspci | grep AGP
<rijad> sudo: ndiswrapper: command not found
<treke> "kde is unable to save your password securely in your wallet; do you want to save the password in the unsafe configuration file instead?"
<wnorrix> i have installed ubuntu
<wnorrix> i want to move to k
<rijad> Why doesn't kynaptic list packages other than from the cd?
<wnorrix> gnome is killing me
<treke> that's the error I get when kopete can't access a wallet
<KaiL> rijad: hmm, somebody has stolen ndis...
<Speedy2> wnorrix: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingKDE
<treke> in this clase because I forced it closed
<eselmongo> ah!
<bhna> rijad: you have to edit your sources.list in /etc/apt
<rijad> Kail: well this is a fresh install from a Kubuntu Install-CD so i don't think i have ndiswrapper
<KaiL> hinni: if it tells something about VIA, you have some hope, if it's ALi, then be happy, if the 'nv'-driver works :)
<KaiL> rijad: so you need to install it again - and configure again
<KaiL> as you did once
<Speedy2> rijad: So apt-get install it
<CellarDoor> howdy
<rijad> well i can't get anything from the net yust from the cd :(
<hinni> @kail it s Via technologies
<bhna> rijad: you have to edit your sources.list file in etc/apt
<Speedy2> rijad: Why can you not get anything from the Net?  As kail said, you might have to edit your sources/list file
<CellarDoor> could someone please CTCP me and tell me what reply you get ?
<KaiL> hinni: hmm, ok
<KaiL> did you ever try Windows with that combination? (GF FX5200 + K6-2)
<Speedy2> [CellarDoor VERSION reply] 
<Speedy2> -
<Speedy2> [CellarDoor TIME reply] : Thu Apr 14 04:55:22 2005
<CellarDoor> ty Speedy2
<Speedy2> np
<rijad> hmm how to get "write access" to the file?
<rijad> (sorry i'm new to all this)
<KaiL> rijad: prefix every root-command with 'sudo' :)
<rijad> ok
<CellarDoor> Im trying to sort out why some irc servers ban me for being infected with StarWar, it seems its something to do with Konversation's CTCP
<CellarDoor> reply
<bhna> rijad: type  sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list in the konsole
<Speedy2> rijad: Typically you have to be "root" (superuser) to edit or do things system wise.  In Ubuntu / Kubuntu, instead of switching users, you can prefix anything that you might need to do as "root" with the "sudo" command
<hinni> @kaiL Sorry, Im really a newcomer in linux "did you ever try Windows with that combination? (GF FX5200 + K6-2)" What do you mean?
<Speedy2> hinni: He means, does this setup work on Windows...I think
<rijad> i see
<rijad> thx
<KaiL> hinni: well, it could be some kind of hardware problem
<hinni> a well wait a moment and i will try! ;-) 
<bhna> rijad: dont forget universe and multiverse
<Speedy2> CellarDoor: You might want to try a KDE channel, they might know more about it
<CellarDoor> oh ok
<CellarDoor> :P
<rijad> hmm how to search in kynaptic :( can't se a search-func
<Speedy2> CellarDoor: Heh.  (I mean, judging by the lack of response here...)
<rijad> found it never mind :)
<KaiL> there we have a problem..
<KaiL> the VIA-Chipset is AGP1+2, the FX5200 4+8
<KaiL> it can use 3,3V and 1,5V (and maybe 0,8V too...)
<KaiL> so THAT shouldn't be the problem
<KaiL> hmm, maybe too much power consumption?!
<rijad> em... do i have to install gnome if i want to have firefox?
<KaiL> just install mozilla-firefox
<bhna> rijad: no
<KaiL> you only need some gtk libs, not the whole gnome shit
<bhna> rijad: look at gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<bhna> rijad: without this engine firefox looks very ugly
<rijad> so i'll uncheck anything with *gnome*
<KaiL> well, it looks "gnomisch" ;)
<sorin> openoffice does not look any better either
<rijad> any other good browser out there? the standard one for kde is getting om my nerves...
<sorin> i'd like a deb for KWrie
<sorin> Kwrite
<bhna> KaiL: like in german: komisch
<CellarDoor> aah apparrently I need to upgrade Konversation from 0.16 to 0.17 and my server issue will go away
<rijad> i must say that synaptic is much more slick then kynaptic :(
<KaiL> hinni: still there?
<sorin> i don't have synaptic installed
<exciton> ...
<rijad> bhna: can't find gtk2-engines-gtk-qt in kyn
<sorin> www.autopackage.org
<sorin> you'll find it there
<rijad> thx
<sorin> make sure you use "sudo gtk-qt...package"
<bhna> rijad: it's in universe
<je4d> rijad: it's on my system - do you have universe and multiverse?
<rijad> don't think so
<rijad> well i unmarked all the package-sources so i think i will have it all... hope it doesn't mess upp my system..
<sorin> just install the autopackage 
<sorin> it works
<bhna> rijad: it's in there
<sorin> just make sure you do it as root
<hinni> @kaiL Yes, I'm trying to install the card under Win98 Pls be patient with me. :o)
<KaiL> hinni: ah, ok
<KaiL> I think it's some hardware issue
<rijad> Well it seemed to work... hmm where do i get more themes for kde then?
<KaiL> anybody left without help?
<KaiL> rijad: kde-look.org
<rijad> danke
<KaiL> or in the kdeartwork package
<bhna> KaiL: kde-look.org is down
<KaiL> bah :(
<rijad> heh my luck *shake-head*
<KaiL> rijad: wlan and apt work now..?
<rijad> wlan will work as soon as i find the guied i used before
<KaiL> some google search like >>"Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8029(AS)" debian<< normally gives nice results :)
<rijad> heh oki
<KaiL> or is there a precompiled ndiswrapper-modules for hoary.. 
<rijad> i used the win2k driver before with ndiswrapper
<KaiL> no :(
<KaiL> baaaaad, Idea for the next version: prefompiled modules for the default kernels :)
<rijad> it's a dlink dwl-624+ card
<KaiL> ask lspci for the exact string
<rijad> "Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface"
<rijad> guess the casing lies
<KaiL> casing?
<rijad> On the Case/package (not to good @ english) it says that it's a d-link card
<KaiL> d-link card, TI chip
<KaiL> as when you get an Asus graphics card, the chip is from ATI or nVidia
<rijad> hmm "kde-i18n-sv" means that it's the swedish language-package for kde?
<rijad> ohh i se
<rijad> e
<KaiL> -sv is swedish, yes
<rijad> :) nice
<rijad> Kail: how do i install a package thats in source-format?
<KaiL> the ndiswrapper-source?
<rijad> yes
<KaiL> 1 sec
<KaiL> module-assistant auto-install ndiswrapper
<KaiL> nice tool btw.
<hinni> @KaiL Well, I know it's hard to understand. But this card definitely works under Windows 98 . ;-) Win is on the same system. 
<KaiL> hinni: even some 3D screensavers or such?
<rijad> what the hell is module-assistant?
<hinni> I will test...
<KaiL> rijad: a tool to install those source packages
<rijad> Linux is great... when you get it all to work...
<KaiL> I'm already writing down some notes to make the ndiswrapper stuff easier
<rijad> Bad luck, the kernel headers for this kernel version could not be found and you did not specify other kernel headers to use.
<rijad> erh... help
<kkathman> rijad: you are downloading the source to something?
<KaiL> please paste your uname -a output..
<KaiL> kkathman: ndiswrapper is a kernel-module
<kkathman> ok
<KaiL> and there's no precompiled package in kubuntu (bad!)
<rijad> Linux enzon 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:12:40 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<KaiL> rijad: so install linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<kkathman> yeah Im not a kernel hacker quite yet :)
<kkathman> you might try going to one of the development channels
<kkathman> they can tell you what to do
<Borg^Queen> Hello humans.
<kkathman> yo  Borg^Queen  how goes today :)
<Borg^Queen> Did they remove kwikdisk from ku?
<Borg^Queen> hey kkathman 
<rijad> ndiswrapper uses WinDrivers to make networkcards work (my wlan works better with ndiswrapper+winxpdriver than on winxp it self)
<Borg^Queen> Well thank you. And you?
<kkathman> ditto here :)
<KaiL> apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` ...for the more general way
<Borg^Queen> Was kwikdisk removed from KDE 3.4 in ku?
<KaiL> my laptop's wlan card is a bit stupid in finding APs..
<KaiL> btw. has anybody a working (!) link quality information with ndis?
<rijad> i haaad...
<rijad> and will have soon... i think
<KaiL> Borg^Queen: does it still exist upstream?
<KaiL> I also can't find it on debian
<KaiL> strange
<Borg^Queen> KaiL: what kwikdisk?
<KaiL> yes
<Borg^Queen> It's in DEbian sarge.
<Borg^Queen> KDE had to be altered for win users
<KaiL> http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=kwikdisk&searchon=names&subword=1&version=testing&release=all
<KaiL> .....?
<KaiL> ah, kdf
<KaiL> Borg^Queen: package kdf
<Borg^Queen> Ah ok
<Borg^Queen> I can't get the network up and running
<KaiL> why not?
<Borg^Queen> Don't know yet. I can't get into admin mode
<KaiL> wlan or normal?
<Borg^Queen> normal
<rijad> hmm can someone find the cached version of this link? "www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndis wrapper"
<rijad> i used it to get ndis to work on ubuntu
<KaiL> kde controlcenter -> network & internet  -> configure network
<Borg^Queen> Aye, but it doesn't let me in.
<KaiL> it askes for a pw, if you klick on admin mode
<KaiL> enter your user-pw there.
<Borg^Queen> Aye I know. 
<Borg^Queen> It s not letting me in
<Borg^Queen> Do I enter the root psw or user?
<KaiL> user as it looks for me
<KaiL> because of the sudo-stuff
<Borg^Queen> How do use sudo what?
<KaiL> you've updated from some debian to (k)ubuntu? :)
<Borg^Queen> Nope fresh install
<Coffeeman> does kubuntu already have some sort of synaptics ?
<Borg^Queen> yes
<KaiL> then it's the user-pw
<KaiL> Coffeeman: kynaptic, but it isn't really good
<Borg^Queen> I'm in but I can't enable the adapters
<KaiL> hmm
<KaiL> sudo kcontrol
<KaiL> in a console - there it should work
<Borg^Queen> No no, I'm in. 
<Borg^Queen> The netcard isn't enabling.
<KaiL> why not?
<KaiL> it is listed there?
<KaiL> ...as being disabled?
<Borg^Queen> Its disabled now
<_-InMa-_> buenas noches, good night
<Borg^Queen> GN
<KaiL> Borg^Queen: the configure and afterwards enable it.
<_-InMa-_> gn Borg^Queen
<Borg^Queen> KaiL: I did but run me through in case I've missed something
<rijad> command to make a folder+
<KaiL> dhcp or manual?
<KaiL> rijad: nkdir
<Borg^Queen> dhcp
<KaiL> eh
<KaiL> mkdir
<Borg^Queen> mkdir
<Borg^Queen> ooops
<KaiL> Borg^Queen: so just set dhcp in the config-dialog
<Borg^Queen> `I did
<KaiL> and afterwards press "enable"
<Borg^Queen> `I did
<KaiL> and be happy (I hope)
<Borg^Queen> Didn't work
<KaiL> just doesn't get enabled?
<Borg^Queen> Kubuntu doesn't like me
<Borg^Queen> Nope enables for a moment and then disables again
<rijad> lol anyone good at italian?
<KaiL> interesting...
<KaiL> let's go down to console level
<KaiL> ifconfig in a console.
<Borg^Queen> rijad:  Not really. Just the curses.
<Borg^Queen> ok
<rijad> "Esegui "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" per installare il modulo necessario."
<Borg^Queen> ok
<KaiL> uhm, what?
<Borg^Queen> rijad: if I understood you. You need to enter your user password.
<Borg^Queen> He's asking about a wrapper for  winware. I think.
<KaiL> rijad: you installed it? so 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' now
<Borg^Queen> Needs to install a module
<KaiL> that's, what the like wants to tell you :))
<KaiL> s/like/line/
<rijad> auch...
<rijad> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<KaiL> and also do a 'echo ndiswrapper >> /etc/modules'
<KaiL> Riddell: sudo?
<KaiL> ..second with sudo too
<KaiL> ops, rijad that was
<Coffeeman> did kubuntu still buggy ?
<KaiL> Borg^Queen: does ifconfig show an ip?
<rijad> damn...
<Borg^Queen> Yes
<KaiL> ...an ipv4 IP for eth0 to be more exact
<rijad> what the hell...
<Borg^Queen> wait
<Borg^Queen> nope
<KaiL> but eth0 is there?
<Borg^Queen> nope
<Borg^Queen> Its all missint
<Borg^Queen> missing even
<KaiL> bad
<KaiL> even deeper..
<Coffeeman> can i installl separete packages like kfax or just the hoje kdegraphics ?
<Borg^Queen> There are two cards in the board
<KaiL> Coffeeman: can both
<Coffeeman> really ? how ?
<KaiL> apt-get install kfax or apt-get install kdegraphics 
<KaiL> :)
<KaiL> grr, sudo....
<Coffeeman> KaiL, i cant find kfax on synaptic
<KaiL> universe/graphics
<rijad> damn, i think i'll jump back to gonme...
<Borg^Queen> Coffeeman: I think its on kdenetwork or the like
<KaiL> it's kdegraphics, but you need to enable universe in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Coffeeman> Borg^Queen, i know.. and thats my question... if i can install single packages.. or only the hole kdenetwork for example...
<KaiL> rijad: that doesn't help.
<Borg^Queen> Coffeeman: the whole thing
<rijad> well it worked there
<KaiL> rijad: you did 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'?
<Borg^Queen> Its not a single package. However you can hunt for it on kde-apps.org
<KaiL> ...do not forget the sudo :))
<KaiL> Borg^Queen: you have 2 nics?
<Borg^Queen> Aye
<Borg^Queen> 100mbp and a gigalan
<Coffeeman> Borg^Queen, ok... is just because im comming from gentoo... and in gentoo you can select single pakages...
<rijad> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<Borg^Queen> Coffeeman: Aye, I know
<rijad> yes i did that: Here's the nice output
<rijad> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<KaiL> rijad: with sudo?!?
<rijad> WITH SUDO
<KaiL> wtf?
<KaiL> well... version b:
<Borg^Queen> It would seem kubuntu and ubuntu are suffering from problems associated to sudo
<KaiL> echo ndiswrapper >> /etc/modules
<KaiL> and then reboot :)
<KaiL> this sudo is really annoying
<rijad> lol...
<Borg^Queen> Which is why kubuntu and others using sudo will not last
<KaiL> Borg^Queen: cat /proc/interrupts
<rijad> rijad@enzon:~$ echo ndiswrapper >> /etc/modules
<rijad> bash: /etc/modules: tkomst nekas
<rijad> rijad@enzon:~$ sudo echo ndiswrapper >> /etc/modules
<rijad> bash: /etc/modules: tkomst nekas
<KaiL> rijad: means?
<Gentix> any ex gentoo users here???
<rijad> tkomst nekas : permission denied
<Coffeeman> Gentix, im thinking :)
<KaiL> somethink is wrong with your sudo.....
<Gentix> Coffeeman: it aint the same as compilining right?
<KaiL> Borg^Queen: is there any eth* in that list?
<rijad> well your more than welcome to fix it
<Gentix> hopefully not a -u world... I can go nuts over those ones
<Coffeeman> Gentix, until now... pros and cons... :p
<Borg^Queen> eth1 is the 100mbp port
<rijad> i'll reboot and we will see if it helps
<Gentix> Coffeeman: what are the biggest cons?
<KaiL> Borg^Queen: hmm
<Gentix> Coffeeman: maybe I can live with those
<KaiL> try 'ifconfig eth0 up'
<KaiL> and look at the ifconfig output afaik
<Coffeeman> Gentix, im a kde user... and kunbutu it seems still little buggy... and you cant install single pakages...
<Borg^Queen> I think I got it!
<KaiL> and look, if the cable is on the right card *gg*
<Borg^Queen> It is.
<Gentix> Coffeeman: hmmm then maybe i should compile kde from cvs
<Coffeeman> Gentix, only free software alowed.... so mplayer libs by hand and stuff...
<Gentix> Coffeeman: Ah. Thats an important one ;)
<KaiL> Coffeeman: enable universe (and maybe multiverse) in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Coffeeman> KaiL, howto...
<KaiL> sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<KaiL> and hunt down some # 
<Borg^Queen> I got it. It's odd but with each adjustment you need to hit apply and open it all up again.
<zack> amu: hey; have you not seen my mail in your inbox?
<KaiL> Borg^Queen: interesting
<KaiL> let's hope, knetworkconf will get better
<Coffeeman> just a second
<Borg^Queen> KaiL: aye
<KaiL> at least we know now about this :)
<BorgQueen2> Hello its another me
<Borg^Queen> Hello me
<Coffeeman> KaiL, java on universe ?
<BorgQueen2> Hello me
<BorgQueen2> Don't we look wonderful
<Borg^Queen> Yes we do
<KaiL> Coffeeman: don't ask me about Java, else the answer isn't good for your children...
<hinni> @kaiL: Back again! Well, everything works. only some Problems with some of the 3D screensavers. I suppose Win 98 FE doesn't really get this right.... 
<KaiL> hinni: crash with them? :)
<Coffeeman> KaiL, giveme the anser baby :)
<hinni> Yepp! :o)
<BorgQueen2> I thought this had synaptic
<Coffeeman> Gentix, is seems Very fast...
<KaiL> Coffeeman: in short: java has the most idiotic licence I've ever see or I could even imagine...
<March-RX8> hello
<Gentix> Coffeeman: i believe java is black down jre is the one you want
<Coffeeman> KaiL, hell i need for work :)
<KaiL> Coffeeman: I have the same problem
<BorgQueen2> KaiL: kubuntu doesn't have synaptic?
<KaiL> install it manually from java.sun.com
<allee> KaiL: nothing wrong with sudo  (sudo echo ... >> /etc/modules).  you redirect sudo output not echo output ;)
<KaiL> Borg^Queen: you still can install the gnome stuff (as synaptic)
<Borg^Queen> but where?
<Coffeeman> KaiL, couldint find mplayer 
<KaiL> allee: so we need sudo "echo..."?
<March-RX8> could someone help me,how can i update the list of packages?
<KaiL> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<KaiL> add that for mplayer
<allee> KaiL:  maybe "sudo "echo ... > ...".  I to lazy to type my long passwords ;)
<Gentix> Coffeeman: i believe it's not there
<KaiL> ...or just use xine, which doesn't suck that much :p
<allee> I prefer "kdesu -- konsole --workdir /root" ;)
<Gentix> Coffeeman: I searched for mplayer for debian
<Gentix> Coffeeman: I couldn't find it
<Coffeeman> Gentix,  deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main} resolv this problem
<KaiL> allee: but then, why doesn't 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' work?
<Gentix> Coffeeman: that's for unstable
<Coffeeman> Gentix, yeah... :/
<Gentix> Coffeeman: I'm never going back to unstable again! NEVER EVER!!!!!!!!!!!! ;)
<KaiL> Gentix: and kubuntu is close to debian/unstable :)
<allee> KaiL: because >> is interpreted by the current shell even before sudo is started.  "sudo modprobe .." is not shell special chars like > & ( ...
<Coffeeman> Gentix,  hahahahahhaa
<KaiL> Gentix: then set "testing" there
<Gentix> KaiL: that's ll I needed to hear!
<KaiL> or even "stable"
<Gentix> THANKS ALOT!!!! ;)
<KaiL> kubuntu is as fresh (if not fresher) as unstable, but without the bugs
<KaiL> marillat has stable/testing/unstable for his stuff
<Gentix> Oh lord! Where will I find a dist wich satisfies my needs!
<allee> KaiL:  wait some months and lets task about fresh again ;)
<KaiL> here :P
<Coffeeman> Gentix, i dont know as well :(
<Gentix> preferbly a dist wich doesn't use rpm's
<Gentix> I hate rpm's
<Coffeeman> Gentix, RPM neverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
<KaiL> allee: I bet there will be another kubuntu release, before sarge get released
<KaiL> ...if that happenes ever
<BorgQueen2> yeah
<Coffeeman> Gentix, ubuntu is very inpresive.... but is gnome :p
<KaiL> Coffeeman: that's why we have kubuntu
<BorgQueen2> How do I get baghira with apt?
<Gentix> Coffeeman: yes, and some info in my dna aint compatible with gtk
<March-RX8> hey,could someone help me,how can i update the list of packages?
<KaiL> Borg^Queen: search apt-get.org 
<BorgQueen2> same here
<Coffeeman> Gentix, hahaha lol
<KaiL> oh, or just install "kwin-baghira"
<thoreauputic> March-RX8: sudo apt-get update
<KaiL> Riddell: wb
<rijad> blaaah... nothing works...
<March-RX8> then i can have the list in kynaptic up to date too?
<KaiL> I found the way to get the echo working
<Coffeeman> Gentix, im a QT lover... but ubunt wort a shot....  i hope kubuntu become stable very son, then i will swich...
<KaiL> sudo "echo ndiswrapper >>/etc/modules"
<KaiL> see the ""
<thoreauputic> March-RX8: kynaptic is just a pretty front end for apt, so yes
<Coffeeman> Gentix, i cannot handle compile times anymore...
<Gentix> Coffeeman: neither can I
<Gentix> I'll see what I can find
<rijad> Kail: you mean me?
<KaiL> rijad: yes
<Gentix> gotta go
<Borg^Queen> later
<rijad> sudo: echo ndiswrapper >>/etc/modules: command not found
<Gentix> thanx for everything!
<Gentix> Later!
<Coffeeman> Gentix, np
<KaiL> uhm..
<hinni> @kaiL Well, what shall I do? After reboot Kubuntu runs for a few minutes and after a while it freezes. Is there something wrong with xorg.conf?
<KaiL> kdesu konsole
<March-RX8> and can i mount a pen disk?
<Borg^Queen> brb
<KaiL> rijad: kdesu konsole 
<KaiL> should ask for your user-pw
<rijad> yeah
<KaiL> and in that console everything *should* work without sudo-prefix
<KaiL> March-RX8: USB-stick?
<March-RX8> yes
<KaiL> hinni: well, that's a big bug then...
<thoreauputic> rijad: just do  sudo nano /etc/modules and add it on a line at the bottom
<bhna> bad thing, if you give your first user the name admin kdesu does not work
<KaiL> March-RX8: plug in, and point konqueror to "media:/"
<thoreauputic> rijad: quick and easy
<KaiL> bhna: does sudo?
<bhna> yes
<March-RX8> i double click it and  it says it'x not possible to mount the device
<bhna> KaiL: yes it does
<KaiL> March-RX8: hmm
<rijad> ad what?
<KaiL> hal and pmount installed?
<KaiL> thoreauputic: he seams to have some sudo suckage..
<Jefis> How to play midi files?
<March-RX8> it says it's not in fstab
<KaiL> rijad: add 'ndiswrapper', if that works..
<rijad> it's added...
<bhna> KaiL: after changing name of admin kdesu is my freind  ;-)
<KaiL> bhna: that can be fixed later?
<bhna> KaiL: yes with kuser
<KaiL> rijad: save + close
<rijad> no i mean it was there before
<KaiL> oh
<allee> rijad: sudo "..." not sudo: "..."
<Jefis> is it possible to play midi files?
<KaiL> so the module is loaded now :)
<rijad> allee: i know
<KaiL> ..as you rebootet since
<KaiL> I hope :)
<Coffeeman> KaiL, is the kubuntu team working hard to fix bugs ?
<allee> rijad: ;)
<KaiL> Coffeeman: no idea
<KaiL> I'm only doing support here and waiting for a developer I can send a 200MB-buglist *fg*
<Borg^Queen> crap
<Jefis> KaiL, give me support how to play midi files
<rijad> Kail: hoe that list has ndiswrapper written all over it :P
<bhna> Jefis: kmidi?
<KaiL> Jefis: doesn't "just work"?
<Jefis> not, it gives error
<KaiL> rijad: ?!
<Jefis> with /dev/sequincer
<Jefis> or something like that
<rijad> "200mb-buglist"
<KaiL> rijad: was a joke
<KaiL> I have 2 lines for now
<Jefis> "open /dev/sequencer: No such file or directory"
<rijad> I didn't joke :P
<KaiL> other is some "pebkac"
<KaiL> rijad: lsmod | grep ndis
<KaiL> is it there?
<Jefis> no
<Jefis> :)
<Jefis> doup :)
<Jefis> KaiL, help me :)
<KaiL> Jefis: can you play any audio?
<Jefis> yes
<Jefis> exept midi files
<rijad> is it nessecery to enter the root-pass on every page on "controlcenter" or can i chage it so it only askes for it once
<KaiL> hmm, I also don't have /dev/sequencer
<KaiL> but I don't know, if I can play midi....
<Jefis> i can;t
<Jefis> in kde control center
<Jefis> in sound system
<Jefis> do you
<KaiL> rijad: "every"? there are only 2 or 3...
<Jefis> have any devices on mid 
<Jefis> i mean
<Jefis> hardware -> midi device
<Jefis> i have null
<MindZEye> Is it me or have there been no updates in the last couple of days?
<Jefis> maybe i should try to use midi mapper?
<KaiL> hmm, same here
<KaiL> empty list
<KaiL> sucks
<MindZEye> KaiL: Are you referring to my comment?
<KaiL> MindZEye: no
<KaiL> but a few days after the release...:)
<KaiL> rijad: still there?
<rijad> "lsmod | grep ndis" doesn't give a output
<KaiL> bad
<KaiL> rijad: you've set a root pw?
<rijad> ofcourse
<KaiL> so just do an 'su' in the console to get a real rootshell
<KaiL> ...where we can do all the config
<rijad> and
<KaiL> modprobe ndiswrapper << loads the module
<KaiL> then get the driver and install it's .inf with 'ndiswrapper -i file.inf'
<KaiL> and finally check with 'ndiswrapper -l', if driver and hardware are "connected"
<rijad> ehh wtf...
<rijad> "su: Authentication failure"
<KaiL> that 'su' want's your root-pw.....
<KaiL> wants
<rijad> yeah i know, 
<KaiL> 'sudo' the user-pw btw.
<allee> rijad: to get the 'right' environment setting: su -
<rijad> well i got the same pass for both so it should work :S
<Borg^Queen> wow kubuntu is missing a great deal
<KaiL> Borg^Queen: ?
<Borg^Queen> It doesn't have kget, it doesn't have kwikdisk, krecord, 
<Borg^Queen> A whole lot of other stuff
<rijad> i don't understand this... in ubuntu this worked flawlessly
<KaiL> Borg^Queen: enable universe
<Borg^Queen> How?
<KaiL> rijad: didn't the module-assistant already need sudo?!?
<KaiL> Borg^Queen: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Borg^Queen> thanks
<allee> rijad: what works in ubuntu and not in kubuntu?  All I've see is desktop independent
<rijad> ehh don't remember if it needed sudo :S
<allee> KaiL: fakeroot in enough for module-assistent
<rijad> well it wasent this hard to set it up :s
<KaiL> allee: ndiswrapper did work for him with OLD ubuntu, but doesn't with NEW kubuntu
<KaiL> rijad: anything is wrong with your su/sudo
<rijad> lol
<KaiL> to be more exact, every way to get root fails
<rijad> well wtf should i do now?
<allee> KaiL, rijad: who uptodate was ubuntu when it worked?  When was it?
<KaiL> it'd be very easy, if that doesn't happen
<Borg^Queen> There's not mention of universe
<KaiL> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<KaiL> the line should look like this :)
<Borg^Queen> ah ok
<rijad> Alle it worked on Ubuntu 4.10 Warty and Ubuntu horay
<rijad> then i did a fresh install with kubuntu and now it doesn't work :(
<Borg^Queen> I can't write to it
<KaiL> Borg^Queen: sudo....:)
<rijad> sudo...
<Borg^Queen> nevermind I got it
<KaiL> I guess, it's the most often used word in here
<maxfx> Bonsoir  tous, es-ce que quelqu'un parle franais?
<rijad> Kail: can i resten the userlist or something?
<rijad> so i can get root
<KaiL> rijad: no idea...
<KaiL> allee: do you have any?
<allee> KaiL: wait need to read back ...
<Speedy2> Yes, you can get root
<maxfx> how can i change kubuntu langage to french?
<uniq> rijad: you need root to do that. but if it's a fresh install it really should work if you didn't type the password with caps lock on.. or something in that direction.
<KaiL> MindZEye: ping?
<KaiL> maxfx: yes
<KaiL> install kde-i18n-fr
<MindZEye> KaiL: What?
<rijad> I know the pass :) but i still can't get in
<KaiL> and set the lang in kde controlcenter -> region -> language
<uniq> rijad: you can always start linux with init=/bin/bash and re-set the root password.. 
<KaiL> MindZEye: if you still want updates, chance from "hoary" to "breezy"
<uniq> rijad: edit the boot preferences in grub.. 
<MindZEye> Kail:  Ah crap.
<MindZEye> :)
<KaiL> that's the next version and so the development stream
<uniq> rijad: and use 'passwd root' to change the password.
<maxfx> KaiL : Konsole said me "impossible to find the package"
<MindZEye> KaiL: Cheers.
<KaiL> maxfx: the kde-i18n-fr?
<maxfx> yes but i have this message for anyone software i want to install :'(
<KaiL> well, I see it here
<KaiL> maxfx: ...apt-get update
<maxfx> yes it's work
<maxfx> sorry but i am newbie in linux ^^
<Speedy2> rijad: sudo passwd root will let you activate the root account
<Speedy2> rijad: Well, it will prompt you for a root password which you enter, at which point the root acount is now enabled
<Speedy2> And you can switch to root by typing "su" at a terminal prompt, and then entering the root password
<uniq> .. or just use sudo -s, in the first place.
<uniq> but.. that wasn't the problem.
<uniq> his password did not work.. 
<allee> KaiL, rijad:  most urgent problem is to reset root password?  (Tried caps on&off when entering pw already I guess)
<KaiL> allee: as I can see root-pw and sudo are broken..........
<TayloR> Evening all
<smouche> Kail -- broken how?  I wish I had seen the beginning of your and KaiL 's discussion...
<KaiL> smouche: just plain doesn't work
<smouche> because I've had problems with programs accepting neither sudo nor root password
<TayloR> just out of curiosity, any news on this konqueror crash bug? i tried the 'way around it' by not displaying the side menu on the left but it still constantly crashes
<KaiL> allee, smouche, Speedy2, uniq: anyone of you a kubuntu developer?
<smouche> Taylor, you had that problem too?  Losing the side menu worked for me...
<smouche> KaiL, no -- I'm not
<maxfx> bye everybody
<TayloR> smouche: doesnt seem to work for me 
<allee> KaiL: no
<TayloR> konqueror still crashes from time to time so now i browse my files via the terminal and internet via firefox instead, wonder why it wont work for me :\...
<TayloR> there isnt a particular way you should disable the side menu is there?
<smouche> sorry to hear that, Taylor-- how about this workaround -- try the "simple browser" profile for konqueror  see if you can set that as default...
<smouche> TayloR, I installed Krusader -- terrific file browser; unfortunately, it crashes too, but nowhere near as often as konq...
<allee> rijad: ALT-CTRL-F1 and try to login as root there?
<TayloR> smouche: Oh? hmm, the way i disabled the side menu was simply going to, within my home folder, window >> hide navigation menu, is that how you disabled it? 
<smouche> TayloR -- get this fantastic file browser - "rox-filer" -- it's in universe, I think.  Light, quick, a little strange seeming at first but very clever in the way it displays info..
<TayloR> rox-filer? hows the stability with that?
<smouche> Yes, Taylor, or pressing, hm, f9, I think -- but I'm just guessing that the simpler the configuration of konqueror, the fewer the crashes...
<smouche> never crashed on my, rox-filer, Taylor
<smouche> "on me"
<TayloR> ok thanks alot smouche for the help & suggestions, ill be sure to give that rox-filer a try :)
<smouche> the interface is very different from kde apps, but it works!
<TayloR> any news on if that bugs going to be patched / fixed any time soon?
<KaiL> TayloR: if anybody could reproduce them,,,
<smouche> kewl, TahloR, I'm a big fan of rox -- 
<smouche> downside, though, if you have windows shares you want to browse via smb-client, it won't work for that...
<smouche> (rox)
<TayloR> ah right
<smouche> KaiL, Taylor -- I don't know what the status is on that bug, but it was filed, anyway, and I think a couple people confirmed reproducing it
<TayloR> ah ok, well im just getting that rox-filer right this second so ill see how that one goes for now :)
<smouche> one tell-tale of a problem-- crashes are most likely if you invoke konq from the "sytem menu -- home folder" icon.
<smouche> the icon thingie in the upper right corner will spin endlessly...
<smouche> cheers, TayloR!
<Borg^Queen> Well I've had enough of kubuntu.
<KaiL> why this?
<TayloR> doesnt seem to have placed a shortcut within the menu for rox-filer, ran it via terminal anyhoo
<Borg^Queen> Good luck people. I hope all of your fare better.
<TayloR> so far so good, nice, abit basic but real fast in response time
<Borg^Queen> kail, it doesn't conform to gnu-nix standards. It's more like windows in too many ways. And it crashed twice.
<treke> what gnu-nix standards are these?
<Borg^Queen> It's good if all you want to do it basic stuff.
<Borg^Queen> but I guess that's what its for isn't it?
<allee> Kail:  I installed kubuntu last night.  now set a root pw and su sodu, kdesu still works (before I made sure autologin via ssh key works ;)
<Jet2k5> hello guys
<Jet2k5> I want to install kubuntu, but I'm getting authentication errors
<Jet2k5> is this a kubuntu problem or ubuntu problem?
<KaiL> sudo is really a horror.......
<treke> Borg^Queen: perhaps you should be more specific so that problems can be resolved.
<Jet2k5> not sure where to as for help
<Borg^Queen> treke: I wish I could but I'm on a time table to find a new company distro as well as a distro for the community center.
<Borg^Queen> KaiL: I agree. it was a big mistake
<smouche> TayloR -- the little details grab me with rox -- check out the context menus, and icons ,
<allee> KaiL:  sudo is often great.   But using is always is a bit much ;)
<KaiL> Borg^Queen: except (k)ubuntu is like debian.
<Borg^Queen> Not anymore.
<KaiL> allee: yes
<smouche> and TayloR, to get an "address bar" you can type / 
<smouche> er, location bar, whatever
<SuperCatFrog> hi - ive just installed linux-headers, but it vmware tells me that they dont match the running kernel (i haven't recompiled my kernel, just using the one that came with kubuntu)
<Borg^Queen> I use Debian and I can tell you I have ever encountered this problems
<TayloR> smouche -- i see what you mean, and oooh thanks for that, i was wondering on how to get that up :)
* treke thinks the differences between debian and ubuntu seem rather small
<treke> SuperCatFrog: you need the headers for your specific kernel
<Borg^Queen> but they're important difff
<allee> what's rijad doing?
<treke> there are ther packages
<treke> Borg^Queen: Like what?
<treke> sudo is the big one I see
<Borg^Queen> The lack of a real root account to aviod this sudo nonesense.
<Borg^Queen> Exactly
<KaiL> Borg^Queen: sudo passwd
<smouche> TayloR: one quibble I have with rox!  There should at least be an icon for that!  or just have the location bar visible...
<treke> all you have to do is set a root password
<treke> and then your done
<SuperCatFrog> treke - where can i get them from? will that mean compiling my own kernel (i installed kubuntu to avoid compiling stuff [from gentoo] )
<Borg^Queen> That and it strips down KDE
<KaiL> set a root-PW and you have it
<Borg^Queen> I did
<treke> not stripped down, just a different default install
<KaiL> and enable universe
<Borg^Queen> I caused more problems than it solved
<Borg^Queen> KaiL: I did enable universal
<KaiL> universe :)
<smouche> btw, TayloR, I don't know if you use xfce at all, but rox is wonderful in that -- much better than default xfce file manager
<allee> Borg^Queen: real root account?  without remembering a second passwort? --> kdesu -- konsole --workdir /root
<treke> there is even the kde meta package if you want all of kde installed
<Borg^Queen> Aye universe
<TayloR> smouche -- Yeah i agree 100%, would be nice if the address bar was on display all the time above the field names, e.g. above the name, type, permissions etc.. etc..
<treke> how does setting a root password cause problems?
<allee> Borg^Queen: works fine.  and a disabled root pw never hurts ;)
<Borg^Queen> Give it time, you'll see.
<Borg^Queen> Anyway thanks.
<treke> just say it
<Borg^Queen> Good luck and have fun.
<treke> so basically he's just a troll
<allee> treke: root pw worked on 'old' kubuntu and on a fresh kubuntu.  ==> there is no bug.  Just a user error ;)
<thieum> hi there
<smouche> TayloR- I love the easy toggling of views, especially the hidden files toggle icon, and the way windows snap - funky icons though!
<thieum> question: usb key icon doesn't apper automatically on the desktop.... anyone knows howto to fix this ?
<TayloR> smouche -- indeed, yeah its actually really nice and simple, thanks alot for suggesting it :)... hopefully that bug with konqueror is sorted sometime soon
<KaiL> thieum: rightclick -> conf. desktop -> (second entry) -> tab device icons :)
<TayloR> argh could someone refresh my memory on how i can check if dma is enabled on my cdrom?
<SuperCatFrog> hdparm /dev/hdc -d
<TayloR> ah hdc, thats where my mistake was at
<TayloR> thanks :)
<thieum> thanx KaiL, i'll try this tomorrow
<KaiL> SuperCatFrog: other way around
<KaiL> hdparm -d /dev/hdc :)
<treke> allee: Well I suspect he just wanted to make waves. If there was a real problem I'd expect he would say so rather than just say "just wait"
<TayloR> ./dev/hdc: No such file or directory 
<TayloR> i take it i need to manually create a mount point?
<TayloR> and then mount it to that dir?
<TayloR> or no?
<KaiL> TayloR: go to media:/ and click :)
<KaiL> treke: there are relay a lot of errors...
<KaiL> and this channel misses a developer
<TayloR> ah thanks KaiL
<KaiL> would help a lot, if the bugs found could be solved fast......
<thoreauputic> KaiL: Riddell is here sometimes - I expect a few developers grep through the logs as well :)
<smouche> KaiL, they're stretched pretty thin, I think, and covering all the bases pretty well -- for support in these channels 
<treke> KaiL: there may be bugs, but I tend to disregard people who point at vague statements instead of actually pointing out the problem so it can be fixed.
<KaiL> treke: maybe he found to much problems
<TayloR> thanks for the help people, bbl.. :)
<KaiL> and if you grep the log, there are more than enogh sudo problems
<treke> All I was asking for was the bug in something that most logic says could not cause problems at all
<KaiL> not to mention the ndiswrapper-fun
<treke> setting the root password logically should not cause any problems
<smouche> I'm having hellish problems with various gui frontends to admin stuff, and I've been speculating that maybe it was because I (stupidly and needlessly) set myself a "root password" instead of learning sudo properly
<smouche> now I have to use command line, which I know to little about in terms of commands -- would like to have those guis behaving
<SuperCatFrog>  ive just installed linux-headers, but it vmware tells me that they dont match the running kernel (i haven't recompiled my kernel, just using the one that came with kubuntu). is there a particular package i need, or do i need to compile my own kernel?
<smouche> kuser is unusable, several places in kcontrol won't work unless I open kcontrol with "sudo kcontrol" in a terminal, instead of opening it from a menu, and using "administration mode" - which won't work!
<allee> KaiL: sudo or command line in general is tricky for 'newbies'.  ndiswrapper stuff is hardware and closed software --> two topics that cry for problems
<SuperCatFrog> smouche - kuser broke my users on my gentoo box, use users-admin or something
<KaiL> allee: yes
<smouche> Thanks, SuperCatFrog -- yeah, I've been using adduser or useradd (forget which)...
<SuperCatFrog> useradd
<allee> SuperCatFrog: better use adduser  (useradd is 'low(er) level')
<smouche> I'm happy to learn terminal commands -- but I kind of resent the time I've wasted with broken or confusing guis-- time I could have used for figuring out man pages instead!
<allee> smouche: I like your attitude ;)
<SuperCatFrog> o rite, ta
* smouche is doing a "man adduser" and a "man useradd" and a "man man" and a "man scotch and water"...
<KaiL> allee: just fount out, that ndiswrapper.ko is in the linux-image package
<KaiL> found....
<smouche> heh heh, at first I thought you said, "aptitude" , allee... since kpackage doesn't like my sudo, aptitude is what I need next!
<TayloR> Hmm, dma isnt enabled on my cdrom, how do i go about enabling that again lol?
<allee> KaiL: yes but ndiswrapper-utils need to be installed 'by' hand :(
<TayloR> its been a while since ive used the terminal, or any terminal :P
<KaiL> allee: that's not *that* problem
<allee> KaiL: we know but many don't ;)
<smouche> hmmm, TayloR -- I enabled my DVD dma the other day, hmmm -- give me a couple minutes, I think it's the same file etc...
<KaiL> installing a package is way easier then installing anything
<TayloR> smouche -- ok thanks :)
<allee> KaiL: .. if you know the package name and or how to search for it
<smouche> ok, TayloR -- maybe you can adapt this to the CD rom --
<KaiL> allee: if they ask here, we can help them fast
<smouche> ~$ sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd
<smouche> /dev/dvd:
<smouche>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<smouche>  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<smouche> bc@suzy32:~$
<KaiL> that should be enough for the first
<TayloR> ok let me give it a shot
<smouche> TayloR, I think there's something like that, but for CD -- 
<TayloR> yep done it 
<TayloR> setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<TayloR>  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<TayloR> Thanks alot :)
<KaiL> in step 2, we can even remove this problem..
<smouche> np, TayloR, hope it works!
<KaiL> but I think, that'll go away alone with a *working* kynaptic
<TayloR> smouche --  Yep it seems it did, thanks again for all your help ;)
<smouche> I wish that had been enabled by default for my DVD; I couldn't understand why playback was so horrible!
#kubuntu 2006-04-17
<Oli> hiho
<Oli> does kubuntu dapper flight 6 have xorg 7?
<Armagguedes> hello
<Armagguedes> anyone knows when Ubuntu Dapper Drake's repositories will be updated w/ Koffice v1.5?
<Bambino> I went to kde-apps to download the debian version for KDm-theme. However when i downloaded the deb file, it was only for 32 bit, i am using 64. how can i go around this?
<robotgeek> Armagguedes: can you check www.kubuntu.org
<Armagguedes> robotgeek k tks
<Oli> gnite
<Armagguedes> robotgeek i've checked adept, and nothing yet. besides kubuntu.org announces the packages are ready for brizi
<Armagguedes> no dapper love?
<Bambino> Any way to change my login screen? So i get a new theme? Without having kdmtheme insalled? (as its only for 32bit, and i have 64bit)
<Barbelos> Is there a command I can run to make the kde menus rescan for .desktop files? A lot of entries missing suddenly
<Armagguedes> ive seen it
<Armagguedes> k tks
<robotgeek> Armagguedes: :)
<Armagguedes> guys i've used synaptic and adept to install a few things
<Armagguedes> but now they dont show om the k menu
<Armagguedes> and this was hours ago
<Armagguedes> ideas?
<Barbelos> Armagguedes: I have just about the same problem here. Seems my k-menus stopped updating properly
<me2win> Armagguedes: sometimes you have to restart KDE to get it to add to the menu
<me2win> especially if you are using dapper
<me2win> Armagguedes: it happens to me too, but once I restart KDE (or X) it adds it to the menu
<Barbelos> me2win: In my case restarting hasn't helped, I use breezy.
<Barbelos> me2win: With 3.5.2 though
<me2win> ah might be a KDE thing then
<Barbelos> kubuntu-thing you mean. Never had this problem in Mandriva or SuSE. Hopefully Dapper Drake's KDE will be more polished
<Armagguedes> this is ival
<Armagguedes> bad Bad BAD menu
<Armagguedes> =/
<Armagguedes> ok ill check that in a whiles
<kevman> How can I make it so that a user cannot sudo?
<OdyX> kevman: retire the user from group admin I think
<kevman> I tried that.
<me2win> kevman: only the main user should be able to sudo
<OdyX> kevman: check (CAREFULLY) your /etc/sudoers
<Armagguedes> fakk
<Armagguedes> feirafox keeps crashing
<Armagguedes> for no apparent reason
<OdyX> Armagguedes: caus' he doesn't like to run in QT environment...
<OdyX> Better use Konqui :D
<bleaked> OdyX. pfff...that's a weak answer
<OdyX> bleaked: I know...
<kevman> The user is not in the sudoers file.
<kevman> yet it can still sudo.
<OdyX> bleaked: but it is a matter of fact that firefox help would better be found in #ubuntu, huh ?
<OdyX> kevman: what type of user ?
<MeTa[OFF] > good night all
<kevman> Its the user created when I installed Kubuntu.
<OdyX> kevman: type $ groups
<bleaked> OdyX. perhaps, but if he's running fox in a kde environment..then i think this channel is the place.
<VRWarper> OdyX: well it depends doesnt it?
<OdyX> kevman: if you get it out of admin (and you have no other one), you'll have problems
<kevman> normaluser adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner
<VRWarper> I bet most of the people using kubuntu still install firefox :)
<OdyX> bleaked: and so what? You're right, my answer was bad...
<kevman> Oh, wait, nevermind.
<bleaked> meh..just saying.
<VRWarper> im not bleaked :(
<VRWarper> oh wait nvm
<kevman> Brainfart.
<OdyX> kevman: just re-
<OdyX> log
<kevman> Yeah, I got it.
<kevman> Sorry.
<Barbelos> VRWarper: Firefox is always good to have. I still do most of my browsing in Konqueror though, very nice with the kaffeine player part and other things
<Armagguedes> wtf?
<Armagguedes> i, like, hate konqueror for browsing
<Armagguedes> thats one damn slow unresponsive app
<xwolf-> speaking of the devil
<VRWarper> i disagree
<robotgeek> Armagguedes: it's faster than ffox for me :)
<VRWarper> konq is more responsive than firefox
<xwolf-> how can i install mozilla-mplayer without installing the firefox package?
<VRWarper> (im a firefox user)
<xwolf-> (because i installed firefox manually)
* OdyX smells troll coming.
<crimsun> xwolf-: you can't; use equivs.
<robotgeek> please move non-support dicussions to #kubuntu-offtopic
<xwolf-> already tried, couldnt find
<robotgeek> in case someone feels like trolling :)
<Armagguedes> or i can haves some config messed up though
<Armagguedes> basically my prob w/ konquelol
<Armagguedes> is taht it takes decades to open any website
<Armagguedes> the konqui-throbber just goes around and around and around
<Armagguedes> while i age
<Armagguedes> ideas?
<Barbelos> Armagguedes: Slow? It's the fastest browser ever here
<brad> i have xgl installed on kubuntu, however adept notifier will not close, and konqueror will not open, when I log out konqueror mysteriously opens,
<brad> does anyone have any answers? thanks
<Armagguedes> Barbelos im running a fully updated dapper
<Armagguedes> with FF1501
<Armagguedes> and i get better performance w/ it
<Barbelos> Ok then
<Barbelos> ;)
<Armagguedes> also, how do i get konqueror to open everything in tabs?
<arrinmurr> brad: try to ask in #ubuntu-xgl , #xgl-ubuntu or #xgl
<Armagguedes> back in breezy when i opened any folder, it went to a new/current tab in Konqueror. Now all i get is new windows
<Armagguedes> it feels like im navigating the net with IE
<bleaked> Armagguedes. open konq, settings, config konq, look under the behavior section
<Armagguedes> bleaked i have "open folders in seperate windows" unchecked
<Armagguedes> and it still opens more than one konqueror
<Armagguedes> 3.5.0 and 3.4.3 opened EVERYTING in the same window
<Armagguedes> unless i specifically said "open in new..."
<bleaked> Armagguedes. have you recently adjusted your konq settings, or kde mouse settings?
<Armagguedes> nah
<Wizzy_Kidd> how cna  I get flash in Konqueror
<Wizzy_Kidd> ?
<Barbelos> I think he must be using Nautilus
<Barbelos> :p
<Wizzy_Kidd> anyone :P
<Barbelos> wizzy_kidd: Google for 'ubuntu' and 'nonfree'
<Armagguedes> Barbelos how do i make sure then?
<Barbelos> wizzy_kidd: Should get you a guide to set up nonfree formats
<Wizzy_Kidd> welll
<Armagguedes> it says "Konqueror" on the title bar
<Wizzy_Kidd> i want it in kon not firefox
<Barbelos> I was just pulling your leg Armag
<Armagguedes> ahah
<Armagguedes> oh well user error?
<brad> i have xgl installed in kubuntu, now konqueror won't open, any ideas?
<Barbelos> wizzy_kid: Have you let konqi search for plugins? It's in the settings somewhere (if you have flash installed that is)
<bleaked> Wizzy_Kidd. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Barbelos> Ah, restricted, not 'nonfree' - right
<Wizzy_Kidd> i have installed everything flash wise but its still not working in Konqueror
<Barbelos> wizzy_kidd: Have you had konqueror search for new plugins yet?
<Wizzy_Kidd> ummm
<Wizzy_Kidd> how do you do that
<Barbelos> wizzy_kidd: When you have konqueror open, go to the settings menu , click "configure konqueror, or setup konqueror" (Don't know which, mine is Norwegian). There should be a tab for setting up plugins
<Barbelos> wizzy_kid: Once you find that you just click on "search for plugins"
<bur[n] er> anyone build kaffeine 0.8 or 0.8.1 ?
<Barbelos> bur[n] er: Are you using breezy?
<bur[n] er> Barbelos: dappe
<Barbelos> bur[n] er: I saw some packages linked in the ubuntu forums, here it is: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=154452&highlight=kaffeine
<bur[n] er> awww.. I should've turned there
* bur[n] er kind of expected a jriddell release since he's been doing amarok and koffice
<bleaked> so if a lot of foreign characters are showing up as boxes..what might one configure or install, or use to alleviate this problem?
<bur[n] er> thanks Barbelos, the new kaffeine is rad!
<Barbelos> It truly rules. Bodacious!
<Barbelos> or something...
<Barbelos> ;)
<dale_gribble> i have an odd issue, when i install programs through apt-get (firefox), it does not update the kde menu, i tried to edit the menu and add manually, and that does not save either
<dale_gribble> any suggestions?
<byt> What could prevent device icons from appearing on the desktop? I have them all checked but only see 1 unmounted floppy.
<OdyX> byt: right click on Desktop - "Configure Desktop"
<OdyX> Comportment
<OdyX> tab "peripherals icons"
<OdyX> (sorry for bad french-to-english rapid translation)
<mindpixel> hello guys, i am a bit stuck trying to boot a kubuntu installation cd on my desktop machine, the same cd works on my laptop , other boot cds work on my desktop as it is not old hardware or anything ... i just can't seem to figure it out
* byt parses that as "Behavior" > "Device Icons" (?) got them all checked
* byt had device icons on the desktop but at some point they vanished
<bur[n] er> byt: sill question... is the checkbox at the top of the device icons checked?  the all-encompassing, show device icons?
<byt> but of course =)
<bur[n] er> works here :\
<byt> yea it used to work here to, but something broke them. is there a package related to device icons i can reinstall?
* bur[n] er knows of nothing
<bur[n] er> kubuntu-desktop :)
<byt> that's what fixed kontrol when it went nuts on me =)
<byt> hmm, should reinstalling -desktop go smoothly?
<bur[n] er> byt: depends on how bad you messed things up ;)
<byt> seems like overkill for something so simple
<bur[n] er> it only gets packages you don't have
<bur[n] er> if you already have everythign in kubuntu-desktop, it shouldn't do anything
<bur[n] er> if you b0rked it, this will fix it
<bur[n] er> you may have removed something included in kubuntu-desktop is my guess
<bur[n] er> because by default, kubuntu can show desktop icons
<byt> any idea what that something might be?
<bur[n] er> byt: does kubuntu-desktop want to install anything?
<bur[n] er> :P
<byt> hmm, nope, it just wants to finish setting up nessus ssl
* bur[n] er has no idea
<lwizardl> can someone help me with getting java re1.4 working
<DuDReNoV> :/
<byt> it does say "38 not upgraded"
<laszlok> lwizardl: whats the problem
* byt upgrades just in case...
<lwizardl> laszlok: i tried this blackdown version and i just got errors on  running jar's
<lwizardl> so now i have the sun version
<DuDReNoV> http://groups.google.com/group/comp.emacs/msg/a70630759a1a668e
<DuDReNoV> this is funny
<vge> somebody knows program to edit gif animations, something simple?
<DuDReNoV> gimp
<vge> have you animated gifs with it?
<vge> *edited
<byt> how about gimp-gap
<vge> lets see
<lwizardl> laszlok: i've tried sh j2re-1_4_2_11-linux-i586.bin and its not installed still
<Tm_T> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Tm_T> !javadebs
<Tm_T> oh well
<vge> byt: sounds interesting, ty
<byt> http://wiki.gimp.org/gimp/AnimatedGif
<byt> anytime vge
<paulvolk> Hey Guys where can I learn basic terminal?
<bimberi> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<paulvolk> Thank you
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> that was fast
<bimberi> :)
<paulvolk> Oh one more question
<byt> paulvolk you might find this video useful http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=401107451074228297
<paulvolk> ok
<paulvolk> nvm about my question
<bheiling> How or where would I find an older kernel package.. linux-image-2.6.15-19-686 ?
<bheiling> I am currently running linux-image-2.6.15-20-386
<bheiling> but -20 broke hibernate and I want to go back to -19-686 instead of -19-386
<_john> hey i hav ea question
<bur[n] er> bheiling: just pick -19 in the grub menu at boot
<_john> whoops
<_john> anyway
<bheiling> no, I have 19-386 installed I want to goto 19-686
<_john> how do i get it so when i mount a disk, my user (john) has write access
<bheiling> I don't have -19-686 installed at all
<bur[n] er> so install it
<_john> like i mount my media drive at /home/john/Media, but i can't write to it
<_john> or edit it
<bheiling> It is not in my apt list
<_john> because i dont have permissions
<HymnToLife> _john> what kind of partition (FAT, NTFS or what) ?
<_john> f32
<HymnToLife> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<bheiling> maybe I'm missing an entry in my sources.list
<HymnToLife> see here, FAT32 is explaine too
<_john> kk
<_john> thanks
<bur[n] er> bheiling: you can download it from packages.ubuntu.com I'm guessing
<_john> how do you get it so NTFS partitions are viewable by everyone?
<HymnToLife> it's in there too ;)
<_john> like, i have my windows drive mounted at /media/windows, but when i try to go there as john it says i dont have permissions
<_john> oh ok
<_john> will that work thoug?
<HymnToLife> of course
<_john> like you cant write to ntfs, will it get any errors or is it auto set to non-writing
<HymnToLife> if it didn't work, it wouldn't be on the wiki anymore ;)
<_john> :D
<_john> okey doke
<_john> ill give that a try
<_john> thanks for your help man
<HymnToLife> you're welcome
<me2win> _john: with ntfsprogs you can write to ntfs partitions safely
<_john> me2win: no errors?
<bur[n] er> no errors, but you need the windows ntfs driver correct?  similar to captive ntfs?
<me2win> _john: if it isn't able to write to the partition, it will tell you an error occurred, but nothing will be written, it is perfectly safe to use
<me2win> !info ntfsprogs
<ubotu> ntfsprogs: (tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux), section otherosfs, is optional. Version: 1.9.4-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 171 kB, Installed size: 448 kB
<_john> hmmm
<_john> nice
<bheiling> seems like once dapper got updated to the newer kernel 2.6.15-20 all the 2.6.15-19 kernels are removed.
<bheiling> I can not seem to find it on packages.ubuntu.com
<crimsun> correct, it would take up far too much room to maintain multiple revisions
<bheiling> is there any place that I could get an older version ?
<crimsun> perhaps an outdated mirror, or install git and revert your local tree back and compile one
<bimberi> flight6 iso ?
<crimsun> yep, you certainly could pull from a dapper milestone
<crimsun> kinda sucks having to download 700 MB for one, but sure
<bimberi> :)
<paulvolk> Is there anyway of turning a source packedge that you would have to compile into a .deb packedge?
<bimberi> !checkinstall
<ubotu> I guess checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<bimberi> paulvolk: you can use checkinstall when you reach the 'make install' point of the compile process to make a .deb
<Kyral> Huzzuh recompiling KDE
<elknof1> apokryphos: are you there?
<elknof1> does anybody knows how to disable the tapping??
<geo-1> j medan
<me2win> !mount
<ubotu> rumour has it, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<elknof1> !maxtaptime
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, elknof1
<elknof1> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> elknof1: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<vge> elknof1: you mean touchpad tapping?
<elknof1> yeah
<vge> sec
<elknof1> maxtaptime
<vge> yup
<elknof1> but i have no idea how to add it... i know it need to be added in xorg.conf, but i dont know where or how...
<vge> ic
<elknof1> i try optioned adding it down the touchpad settings as an
<elknof1> sorry
<vge> you need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf as root
<elknof1> that message was crashes cause of the tapping
<elknof1> wrong not crashed...
<elknof1> could you help me out typing the line as it should be added please??
<vge> Option          "MaxTapTime"            "0"
<elknof1> thanks, does it matters where in between i add it??
<vge> yes
<elknof1> where it should be??
<vge> you need to add it between the Section "InputDevice" and Endsection
<elknof1> thanks
<vge> where there is Identifier      "Synaptics Touchpad"
<vge> just put it right before the endsection
<elknof1> ok... thanks...  its just that i already did that but it didnt work
<vge> works here, wanna see my xorg.conf?
<elknof1> yes please
<vge> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<vge> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12060 <-- line 68
<elknof1> thank you very much
<elknof1> in kate i can see some comas, does it have any relevance??
<vge> kate draws commas when you press tab, makes following the lines more easy
<vge> commas are not really commas, just linemarkers
<elknof1> i will work until i restart it   isnt it??
<elknof1>  it will work until i restart it   isnt it??
<vge> yup
<elknof1> ok
<elknof1> thanks
<vge> np
<jeff_> hey guys
<vge> hi hi
<jeff_> im having some trouble with the amarok packages on the repo
<jeff_> everything seems to be broken
<vge> dont use amarok sry :/
<jeff_> what do you use?
<vge> KMplayer or vlc, but i dont watch media that mutch
<jeff_> ok
<jeff_> is there any way to make vlc less ugly?
<vge> :)
<jeff_> lol
<jeff_> anybody having trouble with amarok?
<CheeseBurgerMan> jeff_: No, what version of Kubuntu/Amarok are you using?
<vge> jeff_: there is package named wxvlc if you wanna make vlc little more pretty
<benkong2> I can connect using iwconfig etc. but when I enter my key in the nm-applet it just spins. Any help?
<benkong2> I have a T40 IBM thinkpad Ubuntu Dapper and network-manager installed.
<vge> !wireless
<ubotu> from memory, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<jeff_> cheeseburgerman: im using breezy 5.10 and amarok 1.3.8
<CheeseBurgerMan> What engine?
<geo-1> j surabaya
<geo-1> co- unima
<jeff_> cheeseburgerman: i was using xine engine but it stopped working somehow
<jeff_> cheeseburgerman: so i went to reinstall it
<benkong2> thanks my wifi card is supported  and ndis is not needed
<jeff_> cheeseburgerman: but the package was broken, along with amarok-engines
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hmm
<DeluxXx__> hm is there a way to fix grub with the kubuntu dvd without compelty like for windows fixmbr
<CheeseBurgerMan> Just a minute, I'll check my and see if they're proken over here
<CheeseBurgerMan> broken*
<CheeseBurgerMan> mine*
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hmm, it works here
<jeff_> can i get a pastebin of ur sources.list?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Sure
<jeff_> ok thanks
<CheeseBurgerMan> http://pastebin.com/654881
<jeff_> hmm
<jeff_> do you have w32codecs?
<CheeseBurgerMan> nope
<CheeseBurgerMan> I'm on amd64. ;)
<jeff_> lol ok
<hellz_hunter> has nayone else had issues where after gnome power saves the monitor, when you move the mouse and turn the monitor back on, X windows takes up alot of resources?
<creed205> Hi guys... anyone every tried or been able to play DVR-MS files under ubuntu or kubuntu?
<byt> Delux just run the installer, hit esc and jump to partitioning, then setup the mount points and, leaving the data, and then it'll fix grub for ya
<byt> then quit the installer after grub setup, reboot...
<DeluxXx__> hm but byt wont i loose all my setttings then ?
<byt> not if you tell the partition tool to leave the data alone and not format the disk, which is an option in the menu
<DeluxXx__> k i saw that before can still remember it =P  im gonna try that thanks
* byt did it a few days ago and it worked
<DeluxXx__> =P
<DeluxXx__> go
<DeluxXx__> good*
<DeluxXx__> cya
* CheeseBurgerMan did it as well.
<byt> enjoy
<DeluxXx__> lol
<DeluxXx__> =P
* byt broke grub by trying to install a second time to a usb disk, oops
* CheeseBurgerMan broke grub by installing vista. ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Then fixed grub, and broke vista....then got them both working.
<byt> and the moral is: keep breaking things till it works
<creed205> I have an error from CUPS
<creed205> mind if I paste her here?
<creed205> (its small)
<creed205> :)
<creed205> here goes
<creed205> Unable to retrieve the printer list. Error message received from manager:
<creed205> Connection to CUPS server failed. Check that the CUPS server is correctly installed and running. Error: the IPP request failed for an unknown reason
<byt> at least the programmer had a sense of humor about it...
<creed205> hehe
<creed205> any ideas? I installed this one this morning
<Drakeson> does anyone else has the issue with kpdf displaying DejavuSerif instead of Times-Roman (i.e. displaying some pdf documents with fonts stuffed together)?
<pagey__> anyone installed opera in dapper?
<pagey__> i get errors
* bur[n] er has opera installed
<bur[n] er> what errors?
<bur[n] er> i'm running 8.5.1, but i guess I'll upgrade
<regeya> everytime I see 'MOTU' I think 'Mark of the Unicorn' and think 'WTF'
<regeya> for those who don't know, MOTU was (is?) a music software company.
<regeya> on top of whatever it is (k)(x)ubuntu people use MOTU as a designation for.
<regeya> forgot (edu)
<bur[n] er> masters of the universe!
<regeya> any more baby buntus?
<regeya> oh heh
<regeya> You'll never win, Skeletor!
<pagey__> bur[n] er: missing libs
* regeya installs katapult, fires it up, follows the instructions to hit alt-space...gets a window menu.  clicks on desktop, hits alt-space again...nothing.  I guess there really is no substitude for quicksilver. ;-)
<regeya> substitute even
<JasonF> regeya: it works for me
<JasonF> alt+space, then start typing
<regeya> window menu, every time, if I have a window in focus (which is almost always...)
<regeya> bleh.
* regeya digs about.
<regeya> I suppose I should check out the katapult website...is it good for anything other than a launcher?  granted, that's what I mainly use quicksilver for, but I also use it when I'm mailing files and doing spotlight searches. :)  If katapult's current developers keep it up, in my mind this could become the kde killer feature.
<regeya> OK AWESOME I JUST OPENED A BOOKMARK.
<regeya> from katapult, I mean. :-}
<bur[n] er> pagey__: run opera from a term... bet it works :\
<bur[n] er> pagey__: or just do apt-get -f install after a dpkg -i blah.deb of opera
<robotgeek> regeya: try basket :)
<robotgeek> regeya: http://basket.kde.org (small, but extremely useful app)
<regeya> ah, yes, I've seen basket before. :-)  been a while since I tried it, tho.  wow.
<milesblahblah> I know this is kubuntu and I have the reg install of ubuntu, but I'm sure someone could help me i have win xp installed, and wanted to know if I could create a partition in win xp and create a new install of breezy badger and still dual boot?
<jlb> Can someone help me with a wierd issue?
<Ranma> Hello all
<Ranma> Anyone knows if there is a whereisit equivalent for kde?
<kosh> what is whereisit?
<Ranma> a catalog software
<Ranma> basically i need a catalog software for cdroms and all that stuff
<kosh> apt-cache is suggesting kat
<kosh> I have not used it either
<Ranma> ok i will give a try
<kosh> not something I know about
<robotgeek> Ranma: maybe tellico
<kakalto> what is a bar called in kde?
<robotgeek> Ranma: katalog also
<kosh> kakalto: what do you mean bar?
<kakalto> like, the bar at the bottom
<Ranma> katalog looks good but i couldnt find any deb file
<robotgeek> kakalto: kicker
<kosh> where the k button is?
<kakalto> robotgeek, close, but a more generic term?
<kakalto> kosh, ya, that bar
<robotgeek> Ranma: you need to enable universe
<robotgeek> kakalto: panel, maybe ?
<Ranma> i did
<knotbeer> uh... what is linux?  hehe.. j/k  I just had a wild hair up my *
<kosh> kde calls it the main panel
<kakalto> robotgeek, sounds like what I'm looking for :)
<kakalto> panel.
<kakalto> thanks
<robotgeek> Ranma: did you apt-get update after doing that?
<Ranma> yes
<robotgeek> !info katalog
<robotgeek> Ranma: oh, it's only in dapper :P
<Ranma> haha no problem
<laszlok> Ranma: kat is meant to be a thing like spotlight, but its not nearly finished yet
<robotgeek> Ranma: try tellico then
<Ranma> ok thanks for your help
<robotgeek> laszlok: better than beagle?
<kosh> I just installed kat and added a dir to it and it just keeps giving me a kde crash handle dialog over and over again so it does not seem to work yet
* robotgeek stays away and sticks to beagle and kerry
<laszlok> robotgeek: definetly not yet, it will be done for kde4 i think
<laszlok> when i run kerry, beagled takes up about half my memory!, so it shut it down
<kakalto> how do I get amarok?
<kakalto> apparently it's not in the sync db
<kakalto> woops
<kakalto> wrong window :)
<atsi> i installed ubuntu from cd and i have downloaded the three dvds from http://cargol.net/~ramon/ubuntu-dvd-en. the default installation has gnome only. is there any way to install kde? is it included in the three set dvds? plz prefix
<Jopet> atsi: easiest wayt to install ubuntu with kde is to install kubuntu
<atsi> Jopet: now it is too late
<Jopet> then grab it from universe, it's the same collection just a big download
<atsi> Jopet: is it included in the universe? as i got all three dvds main universe...
<atsi> Jopet: and multiverse.
<Jopet> atsi: then apt-cache search kde
<Jopet> atsi: should be there
<atsi> Jopet: ok thanks
<atsi> Jopet: one last thing. do i need to look anywhere else for dependencies? or just in the universe?
<atsi> i am asking that cause i need to install kdm instead of the deafult gdm.
<Mangusta> if you install kubuntu-desktop, you will get evrything you need
<atsi> Mangusta: thanks
<paines> hi
<paines> under dapper when e.g. one app open another the opened one is opened behind the other window.like klicking on a .avi in konqueror and it starts playing it, but the xine window is behind konqueror
<paines> any hint how to change this behaviour ?
<Jopet> paines: i think so, it has to do with focus settings in your window manager
<Jopet> pains: if you give focus to new windows it should popup in front
<Jopet> paines:  and i have no idea why that setting isn't default
<paines> Jopet: i am wondering too.
<Kev1n> anyone good at deciphering errors in config logs?
<Kev1n> http://www.kubuntu.pastebin.com/655151
<paines> Kev1n: apt-get install build-essential
<Kev1n> paines: thanks will do
<paines> l8r
<nico8481> hi
<chx> i installed kweather and the configure page is utterly empty
<atsi> hi
<Kev1n> lo
<smitty> howzit?
<Kev1n> good...
<Kev1n> and you?
<smitty> heh not too bad
<atsi> i got a quick question. i got an internet connection at my office that runs windows xp. at my home i got a lan of two PCs runnning ubuntu 5.10. the thing is that i want to have the latest kde everytime. is there anyway to get the files from somewhere and move it to a dvd at my LAN? plz prefix
<smitty> although I am wondering why my dapper flight 6 kubuntu install CD does not boot...
<Kev1n> cant help you with that as i upgraded recently to dapper from breezy
<Kev1n> i did not use the install CD
<smitty> Kev1n, that is what I did after fiddling with it for a bit.
<smitty> although I added the new dapper CD with apt-add cdrom
<smitty> and then did apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kev1n> uumm.....
<smitty> so it pulled most of the files off the CD
<Kev1n> and now it wont boot?
<smitty> not it works fine
<smitty> but the CD won't boot
<smitty> so I can't use it to instal dapper
<smitty> well unless I try making a seperate floppy boot disk
<Kev1n> smitty: is the cd rom recognised ?
<smitty> Kev1n, not on boot - bios message of invalid system disk
<smitty> I did md5sum the iso after downlaod and that checked out
<Kev1n> is the cd bootable....i presume so
<smitty> but you can mount the cd and the contents are available
<Kev1n> smitty: did you say earlier that you upgraded to dapper from breezy?
<smitty> Kev1n, yup by adding the dapper Cd as a repositry adn runnig dist-upgrade
<Kev1n> so why not use adept or synaptic and do full upgrade .. thats what I did... no problems at all
<Kev1n> make sure you include universe etc in repositories
<smitty> Kev1n, heh not on dialup I won
<smitty> won't
<smitty> :-)
<Kev1n> OK... i see
<Kev1n> smitty...soz.. i have 512k broadband
<smitty> it's cool I was just trying to find out if there was a problem with dapper flight 6 CDs and booting
<Kev1n> i dont know too much... but i would not think i would be booting from the cd as you already have breezy installed... all you are doing is an upgrade ... true?
<m0ns00n> Hey
<m0ns00n> After upgrading to dapper, I can't access my eth1 and eth2 anymore
<m0ns00n> Did anything change?
<m0ns00n> I also cannot use KDESU somehow
<mindspin> !tell me aboute paste
<wsjunior> sup guys.. i'm with ubuntu here and would like to try kubuntu.. is it ok just to install kubuntu-desktop package?
<jpatrick> wsjunior: yes
<wsjunior> k
<wsjunior> thanks
<jpatrick> no problemo
<atsi> hi i am running ubuntu 5.10. is there any way to get all the kde files from some place in the net and move them to my pc at home and install them?
<Hobbsee> atsi: your ubuntu is not connected to the internet?
<smitty> Kev1n, yup in then end I just did an upgrade
<atsi> Hobbsee, nop
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<smitty> atsi, it can be done
<atsi> Hobbsee, but i got a pc with windows that has internet connection
<atsi> smitty, tell me
<smitty> but with diifuclty...
<atsi> smitty, i forgot to tell you something. hold on a sec
<smitty> I"m sure you could get ubunutu to tell you the list of packases it needs to upgarde for the latest kde (which is very nice btw - upgarde to dapper flight6 last night)
<smitty> tehn you can download them from a mirror
<smitty> copy them to CD and tkae them hoem to your ubunutu machiens
<smitty> then dpkg -i them
<smitty> btu that is a tricky / messy way to do things
<smitty> a simpelr way would be to d/l and burn the dapper ISO to CD adn upgrade using that
<atsi> smitty, from this page http://cargol.net/~ramon/ubuntu-dvd-en i got the three dvds. now i need to get the latest kde. could u tell me how/
<smitty> you got the 3 dvd's nice
<smitty> the thing with ubunutu being a debian based distro is that it uses apt to manage the packages and organieses the packages as repositries
<smitty> so I woudl add the dvd's as repositries
<smitty> apt-get cdrom add iirc
<smitty> once you've added them you should be able to use synamptic / apt-get to upgrade yur KDE
<smitty> atsi, I used the above method last night to upgrade from breezy to dapper so hopefully it will work for you. I didn't try to selectively upgrade only KDE...
<atsi> smitty, let's say i found a newer edition than the one in the dvds. how do i get it ?
<smitty> atsi, is there some reason you want the absolute latest version of KDE?
<smitty> the simple adding of CDs / DVDs as repositries only works becasue they have package lists on them
<atsi> smitty: ok thanks
<smitty> i.e. they are designed to eb added as repostireus
<smitty> I thnk you would have to go to the manual method I described first if you wanted to do anything else
<smitty> unless of course you get a network connection at home
<smitty> in which case you could simply add a repositry and allow apt / synapticto download the needed packages
<sredna> Hm, after upgrading, kubuntu forgot that I configured KDM differently
<ploosqva> hi. i have a question about kubuntu repositiories
<raphink> ploosqva: which are no different than ubuntu ones
<edulix> hello
<raphink> hi ploosqva && edulix
<edulix> how can i set the keyboard of my ttys to spanish?
<edulix> in X/KDE/gdm it's already in spanish, but in the terminals it's not
<raphink> haven't done that in a while, but iirc you can use loadkeys
<Hobbsee> bimberi: ping?
<bimberi> Hobbsee: pong
<Hobbsee> you applied for membership today, i see?
<Hobbsee> congratulations
<bimberi> thanks :) (actually it was last monday 3/4)
<dc2447>  I am using dapper and I am having problems getting a DLINK dwl-g122 usb2 wireless dongle to be recongised - it uses the rt2500 chipset.  None of the rt modules are loaded in my kubuntu install however even after that there is no /dev/rausb* device created - anyone assist?
<Hobbsee> bimberi: ah ok, i thought that i was reading a meeting from a few hours ago or something.  do you know what happens with email?
<sredna> Hm, does anyone know if koffice 1.5 is supposed to hit the kubuntu mirrors anytime soon?
<edulix> raphink: works wonderful thanks
<Hobbsee> sredna: yeah, see kubuntu.org
<Hobbsee> separate repo
<bimberi> Hobbsee: try <your_lauchpad_id>@ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> bimberi: in where?
<jpatrick> sredna: http://kubuntu.org/packages/koffice-15/
<bimberi> Hobbsee: as an email address :)
<sredna> Hobbsee: So, I have to add another one to my sources? What is the idea? Use up all my harddisk?
<Hobbsee> sredna: yeah, i think so...
<raphink> sredna: huh?
<Hobbsee> bimberi: yes, but how do i access it to see if people have emailed me anything?
<raphink> sredna: how is that related with your harddrive space ?
<Hobbsee> sredna: you dont need all the stuff from there - just the line your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ploosqva> and what about the new kde. why is it on a separate repo as well?
<raphink> Hobbsee: your LP email contact is used for redirection
<Hobbsee> then again, hard disk space is supposed to be used
<Hobbsee> ah...i see :)
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: it forwards to your primary email address
<Hobbsee> gotcha
<raphink> ploosqva: its in dapper
<bimberi> Hobbsee: it should redirect to the email address you set on launchpad
<sredna> raphink: If I have to add a reposiroty pr package, I'll end uyp needing more dh space sooner or later
<raphink> sredna: you don't have to
<edulix> raphink: I wonder where should I put the loadkeys command. should I just put in any of the init scripts? :P
<raphink> sredna: if you want recent programs, switch to dapper
<raphink> edulix: I think there must be a conffile for this
<raphink> edulix: did you search on the wiki/forums?
<sredna> +, I'd find it nice if I could just find the updates by running apt-get update
* sredna is using dapper
<raphink> sredna: then wait for koffice to be in
<raphink> it won't take long
<Hobbsee> bimberi: jpatrick hey cool!  that works!
* Hobbsee now has 8-9 email addresses :P
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: wahey
<raphink> sredna: so you're running dapper and what repo did you have to add ?
<Hobbsee> raphink: the one for koffice 1.5
<jpatrick> Tm_T's right I am a crazy Brit
<raphink> Hobbsee: obviously you can also send messages with this address ;)
<bimberi> Hobbsee: :)
<raphink> Hobbsee: no, you just have to wait till the UVFe is accepted
<Hobbsee> hmmm...i wonder how...
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: set it as Reply-To address
<raphink> Hobbsee: e.g. I use gmail for the redirection, and I can add the @ubuntu.com add to my identities. It sends a confirmation message to the add to check I own it and there it goes, I c an send with the gmail SMTP
<Tm_T> jpatrick: =)
<raphink> jpatrick: there's better :)
<Hobbsee> raphink: ahh....okay...
<raphink> some smtp servers don't require authentication
<raphink> so you might even send directly with your add as sender
<raphink> just have to set kmail with it
<raphink> iirc
<bimberi> raphink: aah, kk - i'd found that it changed the from address to ...@gmail.com - thanks
<raphink> bimberi: you can set the @ubuntu.com identity in your settings on the gmail interface
<Hobbsee> raphink: trying it...
<bimberi> raphink: righto :)
<raphink> brb
<dc2447> I am using dapper and I am having problems getting a DLINK dwl-g122 usb2 wireless dongle to be recongised - it uses the rt2500 chipset.  None of the rt modules are loaded in my kubuntu install however even after that there is no /dev/rausb* device created - anyone assist?
<raphink> dc2447: sorry I don't have wifi
* Hobbsee wonders how to configure this in thunderbird as well...
<raphink> Hobbsee: create a new identity using this address
<dc2447> np
<Kev1n> I have a Belkin modem with wifi capabilities but i am using the good old ethernet for the moment, I have not tried to set up wireless as yet on Dapper
<Hobbsee> hmmm...it doesnt like it...oh well
<edulix> why do ubuntuforums require be registred and logged in to search? it's really annoying
<Hobbsee> edulix: they do?
<edulix> Hobbsee: yes, and bugmenot loggins are banned
<Hobbsee> heh...odd that
* Hobbsee suspects it's something from the forum software
<Hobbsee> invisionfree forums seem like that too
<edulix> Hobbsee: no, it's the forums software. it's the administrator of the forum to blame, I belive
<sredna> When I upgrade using adept, the little icon in the systray dissapears after it's done
<edulix> I've seen other vBulletin forums which don't require login to search for $DEITY's sake..
<Hobbsee> oh ok
<Hobbsee> maybe they had spambots trying to search to bring the server down, or something
* Hobbsee is not a fan of forums, particularly being a moderator of one...
<Hobbsee> er, admin
<edulix> :)
* Hobbsee keeps forgetting
<edulix> maybe. they should support openid loggins I belive :P
<edulix> or maybe just a captcha, couldn't it be enough?
<edulix> a captcha "login" to search the whole site for a session, that would be  fair enough hehe
<mornfall> sredna: that's the way it's supposed to be yes
<mornfall> sredna: no updates to be done => no icon
<sredna> mornfall: Ok, but when I start a new session there is an icon even if there are no updates iirc
<sredna> Or maybe that changed
<mornfall> there definitely shouldn't be any
<mornfall> but thinking of it, it may appear for a bit... not sure
<mornfall> i'd  have to check
<mornfall> but it shouldn't
<sredna> mornfall: If you know about it, maybe you know how I can disable that icon for some users?
<mornfall> sredna: yeah, if you right click it and select quit, it'll ask if it should run again
<mornfall> sredna: on login
<mornfall> sredna: it writes a config file into .kde
<mornfall> either do it for all the users or copy this config into their homedir
<sredna> mornfall: So being an admin, I need to do that step when adding a user?
<mornfall> or somesuch
<mornfall> sredna: you could put it in skel
<sredna> Yea
<mornfall> you could also remove the autostart .desktop
<mornfall> and put it into homes of users that you want to see it
<sredna> It would be smart is a certain group membership was required for that app
<mornfall> somewhere :)
<mornfall> why
<mornfall> it runs as ordinary user... anyone can run it
<sredna> Because then it would only be displayed for users for who it would make sense
<mornfall> like anyone can run apt-cache
<mornfall> that doesn't make sense though
<sredna> Well, anyone shouldn't be able to update the system here
<mornfall> sredna: and how exactly can you update the system with it?
<sredna> And if they see the icon, but can't do anything with the information it's just confusing
<sredna> mornfall: Me? I click on it, and enter my password, and adept updates + upgrades if I so desire
<mornfall> sredna: assuming you don't have root access
<sredna> I believe to be able to do that I actually do need some group membership
<mornfall> sredna: if you do, hiding the icon is pointless if you try to keep users from upgrading
<mornfall> sredna: you need root access
<sredna> mornfall: My point is that the app shouldn't run for users who are not in the admin (or whatever) group
<mornfall> sredna: obviously
<mornfall> sredna: why?
<sredna> Because thy don't need it
<sredna> It's just a warning sign that they cant do anything about
<sredna> Which is silly
<sredna> And potentially confusing/frustrating
<mornfall> why they shouldn't get a warning that they run possibly insecure system? (assuming stable system, since with unstable one you are on your own all the time)
<mornfall> s/run/log into/
<mornfall> you can sure prevent them easily, you are root
* Cin is back.
<Cin> Sorry about the away message, gotta find the setting for it.
<sredna> mornfall: So you think it makes sense for children or random non-geeks to see a small warning sign in the systray, producing a tooltip like 'there are 95849685 upgradable packages'? What exactly should that do for them?
<morrow> hehe
<mornfall> sredna: so you think everything else makes sense for children or random non-geeks? also, is there something with it that couldn't be fixed by rephrasing the text?
<sredna> mornfall: Assuming that the system administrator does her job, it should not be visible to non-admins. And while the text of the tooltip makes perfect sense for me, as an admin, it does not for others, but what would be a good text? "Your system is insecure and out of date, please talk to the administrator if you care"?
<sredna> Or for children, "BOOH"?
* sredna forgot the ", and there is nothing you can do about it" part of the first suggestion
<mornfall> sredna: you make bold assumptions about admins doing their job and all
<sredna> mornfall: Maybe.
<mornfall> sredna: i usually only update system after my fiancee complains about the notifier wanting the update
<mornfall> so my use case is exactly opposite as yours
<mornfall> what now
<sredna> Require a group, as I suggested, would provide an easy way for both of us
<mornfall> so a group just for notifications
<mornfall> that needs changes in base system
<sredna> Or any other way for easily decide who sees it
<mornfall> and some way to ask when adding users if they should see notifications
<sredna> It could be done within the KDE system as well I suppose, by putting a file in a directory in a KDEDIRS location
<mornfall> sure
<mornfall> patches are welcome
<mornfall> probably dapper+1 we are weeks into the feature freeze
<jpatrick> mornfall: bug fixes are ok to upload
<sredna> I'm not sure it
<sredna> S a bug fix
<sredna> Something completely different - can any of you see embedded flash movies in konqueror?
<mornfall> it's not a bugfix at all
<sredna> And if so, where?
<mornfall> it's a new feature and a very intrusive one
<sredna> Na, it isn't , and its and area that requires some debate, and some testing
<mornfall> you could do some hacky workaround sure
* sredna finds the warning icon intrusive for his guest users
<mornfall> so fix it goddamnitalready
<mornfall> you get the source
<mornfall> all of it
<mornfall> if it breaks, keep both pieces
<mornfall> or fix it
<mornfall> noone can say i ever rejected a good and working patch that wouldn't violate freezes of the moment
<mornfall> and if in freeze, i would always use it when freeze is lifted
<sredna> Which group is required for admins?
<mornfall> if you require admin to show it, that's a bad solution, specifically because it breaks my use cases
<mornfall> check your sudoers file, it'll be there
<smitty> cheers all
<fjellrev1> Are there any easy way to burn vcd?like nero in windows.tried linuxnero but it doesnt have the same function,do I have to convert  them myself?
<Nomad411> fjellrev1: Try visiting http://videohelp.com
<HymnToLife> or http://www.doom9.net
<fjellrev1> thanks,got enough info on both those to keep myself busy for awhile
<MidMark> hi guys, someone could tell me why if I have a router dhcp and with my kubuntu if I plug the network cable with a kubuntu fully loaded the dhcp cannot retrieve ip, why?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hotplugs probably not working
<MidMark> i have dapper fl6, hotplug ins't on by default?
<Tm_T> ...but replaced by some other system?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. dappers a different kettle of fish, but i don't remember what it is
<Kamping_Kaiser> udev perhaps
<MidMark> udev is not running, but usb storage works... ?!?
<Kamping_Kaiser> udev is running.
<Kamping_Kaiser> but not as a daeomn
<MidMark> should I have to turn on?
<davix> ok, what media player can set me up good? kaffeine sucks.
<Kamping_Kaiser> MidMark: i don't know - was your computer plugged in during setup? it occured to me the device might not be enabled
<MidMark> I cannot remember
<Kamping_Kaiser> open konsole, and type "ifconfig"
<Kamping_Kaiser> davix: what do you want to play? amarok is popular (sp?)
<MidMark> davix: vls is good
<MidMark> sorry vlc
<davix> MidMark/kamping movies/dvd/etc
<MidMark> davix: vlc!
<Kamping_Kaiser> davix: i use mplayer, lots of people like VLC
<Kamping_Kaiser> or look at amarok ;)
<MidMark> amarok is only for music
<MidMark> it's the best one for me
<Kamping_Kaiser> is it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. that's useless :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> my bad :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. herberts still having issues
<MidMark> kamping: what do you want to know for ifconfig?
<MidMark> kamping: if I turn on the pc with network plugged it works, if I plug after i won't
<Kamping_Kaiser> MidMark: does it have an eth0 or eth1 entry?
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh ok
<MidMark> I prefer to have dhcp working also if I plug after not only before
<Kamping_Kaiser> MidMark: not sure how dapper handles hotplugging of nics - i don't hotplug
<Kamping_Kaiser> well i do, but i use static ips
<MidMark> I know but sometimes I need dhcp
<MidMark> for example @university
<vendor> Riddell: hi. could you update koffice-latest so that it points to koffice-15?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh. i don't know how to make it happen automagicaly.
<Kamping_Kaiser> dhclient is what it should run
<vendor> (am i the only one using these things?)
<Kamping_Kaiser> vendor: probably not :)
<Riddell> vendor: done, sorry about that
<vendor> Riddell: thanks.
<Nomad411> Good morning all, how close are we from getting the next release?
<Kamping_Kaiser> first of june
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: is the first of june really the date, or just sometime in june?
<Nomad411> looking forward :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: realy the date
<Kamping_Kaiser> *really
<Kamping_Kaiser> and wb btw
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Hobbsee> ty
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) np
<texjoachim> hi there!
<XVampireX> Hi, on TeamSpeak and on Skype I always get problems, first of all troubles with connecting to servers on TeamSpeak, second I always get disconnected from a connection with friends on Skype after a while, and the same applies to both networks: The sound is choppy on MY side. Others can hear me just fine.
<xanax`> hello
<XVampireX> Can anyone please help me?
<OutoLumo> XVamp, what's the prob?
<XVampireX> I just described it
<OutoLumo> oh.. wait a sec
<XVampireX> [15:15]  <XVampireX> Hi, on TeamSpeak and on Skype I always get problems, first of all troubles with connecting to servers on TeamSpeak, second I always get disconnected from a connection with friends on Skype after a while, and the same applies to both networks: The sound is choppy on MY side. Others can hear me just fine.
<OutoLumo> Sorry, not my cup of tea :-(
<XVampireX> Oh
<h3sp4wn> XVampireX: what router do you use ?
<OutoLumo> I'd like to help, but don't know about those things. Are they kubuntu-specific?
<h3sp4wn> Router / Connection specific I expect
<XVampireX> Does anyone know?
<kameron> XVampireX, what sound systema re you using?
<XVampireX> Hmm
<XVampireX> Yeah, it might be router specific
<XVampireX> I use... just a sec
<XVampireX>  I use edimax
<h3sp4wn> what model number ?
<XVampireX> (That's the router)
<XVampireX> I don't know
<h3sp4wn> does it run linux ?
<XVampireX> I don'tknow :O
<XVampireX> Just a sec, let me check
<XVampireX> On windows it wasn't choppy and didn't have any problems
<h3sp4wn> are you using teamspeak / skype under wine (winex etc)
<XVampireX> no
<XVampireX> natively
<XVampireX> Hmm, I got an idea
<XVampireX> I'll try launching teamspeak through konsole and see what happens
<h3sp4wn> why would that make any difference ?
<XVampireX> It's good for debugging, I guess
<mhterres> morning
<toomai> hi all
<XVampireX> Doesn't say anything
<buddho> hi toomai
<XVampireX> I even put sound buffer size to less latency
<soul> hola
<toomai> hola
<buddho> does someone succeeded mounting /usr on a new partition ?
<Linuxhjelp> Hello... When im trying to use make on a file i get error: gcc-3.4; command notfound. But in my synaptic ive only got verision 3.3 and 4.0 avilaible
<Linuxhjelp> what should i do?
<buddho> apt-cache search gcc-3.4
<Linuxhjelp> ive dont got internet:p
<toomai> linuxhjelp...with "aptitude search gcc" you will be shown all gcc version available
<buddho> that exists : )
<Linuxhjelp> on the linux
<toomai> ...that makes it quite difficult
<soul> tal vez deberias actualizar tus repositorios
<Linuxhjelp> its the internet driver im trying to install:P
<buddho> download gcc-3.4 now ?
<soul> los universe y back
<toomai> linuxhjelp...uh...okay....
<buddho> have u a common disk between kubuntu and your actual system ?
<Sanne> Linuxhjelp, you can get the deb package at packages.ubuntu.com and install it with dpkg -i <packagename> later
<buddho> ..an usb key, anything ; ) ?
<Linuxhjelp> oh thanks
<Linuxhjelp> ive got a usb pen
<buddho> but maube someone knows if u will nedd any another lib or
<mhterres> Linuxhjelp: install build-essentials
<Linuxhjelp> i did
<toomai> linuxhjelp...after installing gcc-3.4 do not forget to reconfigure the symbolic link "gcc"
<mhterres> yes
<Linuxhjelp> but do i ahve to unistall gcc 4.0 before i install gcc-3.4?
<toomai> nope
<Sanne> Linuxhjelp, make sure you also download any dependencies you might need.
<toomai> linuxhjelp...you can install any version of gcc and as many you like...just make sure the dependencies are mathced
<buddho> toomai: i even compiled, afer installing an old version of gcc without changing any link, $PATH or so
<Linuxhjelp> do i have to downlaod the base and 3.4?
<mhterres> no, u can just apt-get install gcc-3.4 g++-3.4
<toomai> arr...wrong button
<Linuxhjelp> mhterres: i dont got internet on the linxu
<mhterres> hmmm :-(
<buddho> as sanne sid, find it onserver and take it now it will works fine
<buddho> but maybe check if the driver you wan't to compile needs any special lib
<toomai> linuxhjelp...may I ask what NIC you have?
<Linuxhjelp> toomai: whats nic?
<Linuxhjelp> network card?
<toomai> NIC = Network Interface Card...network card
<Linuxhjelp> Asus WL-167G usb dongle
<toomai> uh...okay
<buddho> great trouble :can i mount /usr before the etc/rc2.d scripts launch ?
<thor_> Does anyone know what the C-Media chip in the Icemat Siberia USB soundcard is called?
<Linuxhjelp> Hello
<Hobbsee> hi
<Linuxhjelp> make[1] : How do i knwo that the package has been built?
<Hobbsee> more info?
<Linuxhjelp> Ive typed make
<Linuxhjelp> and how do i know it was successfull``
<buddho> linuxhelp : you also have to install it
<Hobbsee> Linuxhjelp: has it returned to a normal command prompt?
<Hobbsee> type sudo make install afterwards
<Hobbsee> you get big errors if it failed - i'ts pretty obvious
<Linuxhjelp> okey
<Linuxhjelp> the last line is only levaing directory
<Linuxhjelp> and no errors over
<Cin> http://rtfs.ath.cx/pub/ubuntulinux.png
<Cin> :P
<conmiweb> hello? there are anybody?
<Hobbsee> !+ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<conmiweb> ok
<conmiweb> if i'm going to use KDE with ubuntu, is better to install kubuntu from zero, no?
<Hobbsee> from zero?
<Cin> conmiweb, go to synaptic and find kubuntu-desktop.
<Cin> =] 
<conmiweb> yes, i installed it
<conmiweb> but...
<conmiweb> i think that is better kubuntu since zero no?
<conmiweb> now i'm downloading kubunu dapper flight 6
<conmiweb> what do you think about?
<lorenz> hello, it's possible to install only the base system?
<Hobbsee> lorenz: as in, server install?
<conmiweb> now i'm downloading kubunu dapper flight 6
<lorenz> Hobbsee, i want to select all packages that i want without all X packages
<Kamping_Kaiser> lorenz: it's called "server" install
<Kamping_Kaiser> for some silly reason
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> you explain Kamping_Kaiser - i've never done a server install :P
* Hobbsee rather likes having X
<lorenz> Kamping_Kaiser,ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. insert cd -> type server -> follow prompts
<Kamping_Kaiser> the only diff is no gui at the end (and quicker install)
<jjesse> its really easy to do
<Kamping_Kaiser> that's how it worked with Breezy.
<visik7> anyone here using pydev under kubuntu ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: softy :P
<visik7> it's terribly slow for me
<lorenz> my goal is to make a media center dedicate system.
<lorenz> !freevo
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, lorenz
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Desh> Hi
<lorenz> hi
<Desh> I need someone to help me clarify something real quick
<lorenz> try ;)
<Desh> I run a laptop with an amd64, but I installed the x86 version of Kubuntu since I needed to install my 32bit LAN driver. Now, to install a gra[hics driver, what $arch would I use? 686 or k7?
<Kamping_Kaiser> install the k7 kernel and use the k7 drivers
<Desh> would my 32bit WLAN still work?
<conmiweb> now i'm downloading kubunu dapper flight 6
<conmiweb> what do you think about?
<Kamping_Kaiser> shdould do
<Kamping_Kaiser> conmiweb: depends what mood i'm in ;)
<Desh> so i use: sudo apt-get install linux-k7?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Desh: *should do
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh. try it
<conmiweb> why?
<noaXess> hi all
<Desh> how do i see what kernel im using now?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Desh: unam -a
<Tm_T> noaXess: hello
<noaXess> is there an applet to check automatically for updates an inform me?
<Kamping_Kaiser> *uname -a
<Desh> cos i think i have like 10 installed >_<
<noaXess> hi Tm_kde4
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi noaXess
<noaXess> ups hi Tm_T
<Tm_T> ;)
<noaXess> hi  Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> Desh:  lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<noaXess> wow.. more people then yesterday
<Kamping_Kaiser> <grin>
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's all in the mind
<Desh> unam -a : command not found
<noaXess> uname
<Hobbsee> uname -a
<Kamping_Kaiser> uname -a
<Desh> oo
<Kamping_Kaiser> <grin>
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: :D
<Tm_T> ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;) :P
<Desh> 2.6.12-10-k7   k7 is amd, but im using amd64
<Kamping_Kaiser> that's the one you want
<noaXess> any idea for my applet? checking for updates..
<Desh> ok, how do i get rid of the other kernels I have, like on boot if I press escape I see some more like 686
<noaXess> i have kde 3.5.2
<Hobbsee> noaXess: adept updater
<Hobbsee> ah, you're not on dapper...
<noaXess> Hobbsee: yea..
<Hobbsee> mornfall: is there an updater for breezy, at the moment?
<conmiweb> how can I install my graphics drivers for use xgl?I've an Acer TravelMate 660
<noaXess> is dapper stable?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Desh: `grep title /boot/grub/menu.list `
<Kamping_Kaiser> is a list of installed
<Hobbsee> noaXess: not yet.  can depend on the day of the week, lunar cycle, the number of updates, etc
<Kamping_Kaiser> noaXess: it varies
<noaXess> is there any plan for the released version?
<Hobbsee> released on june 1
<noaXess> okey..
<conmiweb> how can I install my graphics drivers for use xgl?I've an Acer TravelMate 660
<noaXess> is it realy like windows vista? they write that... somewhere
<Desh> what video card?
<conmiweb> Intel Graphics
<Kamping_Kaiser> noaXess: no it's not
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubuntu has no spyware or drm....
<Desh> hmm not sure
<Desh> # title         Windows 95/98/NT/2000
<Desh> # title         Linux
<noaXess> Kamping_Kaiser: ok.. :) LoL... mean the look..
<Kamping_Kaiser> Desh: don't flood here!
<Desh> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-10-k7
<Desh> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-10-k7 (recovery mode)
<lorenz> conmiweb, this card supports 3d acceleration?
<Desh> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-10-686
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol noaXess dunno about that bit
<Desh> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-10-686 (recovery mode)
<Desh> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-10-386
<Hobbsee> Desh: do not paste!
<Desh> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-10-386 (recovery mode)
<Hobbsee> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<Desh> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-9-386
<Desh> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-9-386 (recovery mode)
<Desh> title           Ubuntu, memtest86+
<Desh> lol sorry
<Desh> how do i delete non k7'?
<noaXess> hey Desh now pastes here.. RED TOPIC
<Kamping_Kaiser> conmiweb: try lscp |grep VGA
<noaXess> REED
<Kamping_Kaiser> and tell us what it says
<Desh> :(
<lorenz> conmiweb, this card supports 3d acceleration?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Kamping_Kaiser> noaXess: read ;)
<conmiweb> yes
<conmiweb> in windows yes
* Hobbsee isnt even going to bother de-opping tonight - seems people are determined to break the rules.
<Desh> how do i delete 386 and 686?
* Kamping_Kaiser gives Hobbsee a smack on the wrist
<noaXess> Kamping_Kaiser: shit.. sorry... my fingers are slower then the brain.. :) peace
<Kamping_Kaiser> Desh: apt-get remove linux-image-version
<Kamping_Kaiser> noaXess: nah, np :D
<Desh> ah ok thanks
<conmiweb> try lscp |grep VGA
<conmiweb> conmiweb@acer660:~$ lscp |grep VGA
<conmiweb> bash: lscp: command not found
* Kamping_Kaiser has linkin park going on the desktop. good stuff
<Kamping_Kaiser> * lspci
<v3ctor> lspci
<conmiweb> conmiweb@acer660:~$ lspci |grep VGA
<conmiweb> 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<conmiweb> ?
<Desh> and what difference does it make if I use 386, 686 or k7 versions of the kernel?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not seen references to them
<Kamping_Kaiser> Desh: optimisations
<Desh> hmmm ok
<Versed`> morning, how does update to kde 3.5.2?
<conmiweb> its bad my card?
<Kamping_Kaiser> conmiweb: not necesarily. i just don't know anything about it
<Hobbsee> !tell Versed` about kde3.5.1
<Hobbsee> !tell Versed` about kde3.5.2
<conmiweb> i don't know how to install the drivers:(
<Desh> sudo apt-get remove linux-2.6.12-10-686  <-- No package found :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> conmiweb: i don't know about your exact case. search in apt
<Desh> oo
<Desh> i got it
<Kamping_Kaiser> Desh: it's linux-image-version
<Kamping_Kaiser> <grin>
<tux> damn
<Desh> linux-686 then...
<Kamping_Kaiser> tux?
<tux> kubu looks very well!
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's very blue ;)
<tux> eh eh eh
<conmiweb> i found that : [edit] 
<conmiweb>  Intel Cards
<conmiweb> Intel 855GM
<conmiweb> Chipset: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Grapics Device
<conmiweb> Driver: x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.5.1.0
<conmiweb> Notes: Needs >=sys-kernel/*-sources-2.6.16 for DRI
<Hobbsee> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
* Kamping_Kaiser reaches for the "clue bat"
<Desh> after I uninstall linix-686 and linux-386, they still appear on the menu.lst
<Hobbsee> Desh: then kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.list, and delete the offending sections
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<Kamping_Kaiser> Desh: remove them properly
<Hobbsee> or cant you do that?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-2.6.xx.xx
<Hobbsee> oh, i thought Desh had - with uninstalling them...
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: meta packages....
<Hobbsee> true
<Desh> Hmm....
<Hobbsee> i'd forgotten about that
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Desh> kernel 2.6.12-10-686
<Desh> how would I kill that one?
<Desh> kernel 2.6.12-10-686
<Desh> woops sorry
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-2.6.10-686
<Desh> ah ok making sure, thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> thinkm a bit ;)
<Desh> lol
<Desh> I just dont wanna accidentally delete k7
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<Kamping_Kaiser> if your running it it wotnt let you remove it
<Desh> ah ok
<Desh> sheesh linux makes my head hurt
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh.
<Desh> E: Couldn't find package linux-image-2.6.10-686
<Desh> o_O
<Desh> does that mean..its gone?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. try linux-kernel
<Desh> did that already
<Desh> oh...nvm i see what I did
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok
<Desh> no wait...still
<Desh> ok it worked i think
<Kamping_Kaiser> its linux-image (*just chekced*
<apokryphos> Seveas: I don't believe it :P
<apokryphos> nice to have you here =)
<Kamping_Kaiser> btw. you can also use dpkg --get-selections |grep linux-image to find installed kernels
<Desh> yay 386 is gone
<Desh> now to kill 686
<Seveas> apokryphos, I may prefer gnome but I like to see what Ubugtu is up to 
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Desh> ok k7 and memtest are only ones left, thanks Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> wd Desh
* Kamping_Kaiser pokes Ubugtu
<apokryphos> Seveas: perfect, that's how it begins. We'll have you as Keveas in no time :P
<Desh> now..to reboot and hope flgrx doesnt mess up my xorg
<Kamping_Kaiser> apokryphos: what will you do to me though ;)
<apokryphos> you're already there, no need to do anything :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol.
<Seveas> apokryphos, not a chance
* Kamping_Kaiser notices a distinct lack of blue on his desktop
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: yup, it's very easy to change the colour of the desktop in KDE :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<buz> thankfully
<Hobbsee> Seveas: dont think Ubugtu's done anything, but it's useful to have
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
* Hobbsee wonders if she'll have to hand out any more bans tonight...
* Kamping_Kaiser digs in
<buz> is there any way to get kpowersave AND kubuntu-desktop on the same system
<buz> not having kubuntu-desktop means aptitude likes to remove stuff left and right because it's "unused"
<OdyX> buz: under Breezy ?
<buz> dapper
<buz> i dont think you can have kpowersave under breezy at all
<Hobbsee> buz: with tonio_'s repo, yeah
<Hobbsee> it's got a modified version of kubuntu-desktop
<buz> where does that live
<Hobbsee> it's risky though...
<Hobbsee> ah, kubuntu-noip.org i think
<buz> i keep daily backups ;)
<OdyX> kubuntu.no-ip.org
<Hobbsee> might be .com
<buz> and have xgl installed
<Hobbsee> hehe
<buz> cant possibly get much worse really
<Hobbsee> well, some bits can break...
<mornfall> Hobbsee: updater yes, notifier no
<Hobbsee> mornfall: right.
<buz> http://kubuntu.no-ip.org/ doesnt list kubuntu-desktop?
<apokryphos> why would you need it?
* Hobbsee thought it was there, somewhere
<buz> because the normal kubuntu-desktop has powernowd in it which conflichts with powersaved
<Hobbsee> maybe the kubuntu-desktop normal metapackage got changed...
<buz> Hobbsee: not yet, sadly
<apokryphos> what is that repository for?
<buz> kpowersave beats klaptop by a long shot
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: some testing stuff - like network-manager-kde, kpowersave, etc
<apokryphos> belong to anyone in particular?
<buz> network-manager-kde and kpowersave live in the repos anyhow
<apokryphos> you'd only have to modify the kubuntu-desktop package depends
<apokryphos> easy enough
<Hobbsee> they do now, yes
<buz> yeah but i get it overwritten next update
* Hobbsee seems to have kpowersave and kubuntu-desktop installed...
<buz> you sure?
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> unless my panel is lying...
<buz> for me they seem mutually exclusive
<Hobbsee> but i think there is a k-d in tonio_'s repo, even though it's not listed
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: 'dpkg --get-selections |grep packagename' to check
<Kamping_Kaiser> or (IIRC) dpkg -l |grep packagename
<apokryphos> The requested URL /kubuntu/ was not found on this server. :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's there
<buz> yeah that was the other thing i noticed
* Kamping_Kaiser can download by hand (but wont)
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: what URL?
<Hobbsee> ah yeah...
<Kamping_Kaiser> http://kubuntu.no-ip.org/kubuntu/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/kaffeine_0.8-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Hobbsee> shows 0.7 - so a versoin from the unofficial repo
<Hobbsee> apparently kaffeine was borked - no idea if it is now or not
<buz> that sure is one weird server
<buz> doesnt find the dirs but delivers deb
* apokryphos wonders what kind of weird setup Tonio has there
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> probably has .htaccess set
<buz> yeah but that usually doesnt give you 404
<Kamping_Kaiser> buz: it does if you tell it :)
<buz> sure
<buz> i said NORMALLY ;)
<me2win> lol
<apokryphos> I can think of many odd ways to have it like that, but they're all......odd :P
<apokryphos> could be to do with the way he has his no-ip set up
* Kamping_Kaiser doesnt know and doesnt realy care
<me2win> Kamping_Kaiser: i got off of frozen bubble because somebody else got me addicted to supertux
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<me2win> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> supertux is cool, but i'v beaten it already ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i havent beaten FB
<dipnlik> i wanna try stepmania on kubuntu, only played on windows
* Kamping_Kaiser had a killer supertux run
<me2win> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, good idea. *should get truck dismount going*
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's a classic game
<me2win> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> wtf? bloody gaim
<Kamping_Kaiser> it wont let me talk in #ubuntu-offtopic. all my text is typed in here o_0
* apokryphos chuckles
* Kamping_Kaiser switches IRC client
<Hobbsee> good reason not to use gaim then...
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: after your behaviour we had to remove you from the channel
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
* Kamping_Kaiser  :'( to Hobbsee
<apokryphos> terrible bad bad behaviour
* Hobbsee did nothing!
* Hobbsee blames apokryphos!
<sredna> I'm trying to produce a debian package for a kate plugin, what would be the package type -- single binary or library?
* Kamping_Kaiser hugs Hobbsee
* apokryphos is kidding of course
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> sredna: ah...single binary, i'd expect
<Kamping_Kaiser> both offtopics are dong it :S
<apokryphos> sredna: a binary
<sredna> Hobbsee, apokryphos thank you :)
<sredna> Hm, I assume I should avoid compiling with unsermake...
<_geo-1_> i love u
<apokryphos> sredna: yes; kubuntu didn't use it for its packages.
<sredna> apokryphos: I dont' think it matters as far as the package will be fully usable
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: lol to what you juast said in pm - gaim wont let me put text *anywere* but in this channel. i'm just trying to get xchat going ;)
<sredna> But I guess unsermake users is a small group
<Hobbsee> hehe
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: it's time for your conversion to KVirc :P
<mhterres> xchat is nice
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol apokryphos.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i would rather use solaris :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> mwhahaa
<zomak> irssi is cool
<lorenz> argh
<Kamping_Kaiser> here i am :D
<kgoetz> woot!
<lorenz> i hate solaris!
<kgoetz> lol
<lorenz> :P
<_geo-1_> hy i'm indonesian people cant u infite me to join !
<lorenz> what? :s
<Hobbsee> !in
<ubotu> well, in is There is a support channel for India, localization, translation and internationalization for Indian languages, as well as support for using Ubuntu in Indian language (for the indic* packages) in the channel #ubuntu-in
<Hobbsee> nope, not that one...
<Hobbsee> wonder what the indonesian one is...
<_geo-1_> i'm deril
<lorenz> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<lorenz> !en
<ubotu> somebody said en was Queen's English Speakers; Essex inhabitants who may all go to #ubuntu-uk - anyone from the Island of Great Britain is also welcome.
<lorenz> e_e
<me2win> lol
<me2win> so
<me2win> is saying fags wrong in here and ok in there?
<dc2447> Could anyone help me work out why my dapper kubuntu install won't recognise my usb wireless adapter - a Dlink dwl-g122 with a  rt 2500 chipset?  Any assistance in getting the kernel to recognise the device would be great.
<Hobbsee> !wireless
<ubotu> from memory, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<_geo-1_> hey are you dont like to speakers to me
<me2win> _geo-1_: hello
<me2win> _geo-1_: im not sure if there is an indonesian channel
<dc2447> The problem isn't the driver rather that fact that the kernel isn't recognising the device at all - no device is being created in /dev
<_geo-1_> hy i'm indonesian people my name is deril
<me2win> hey deril
<sredna> Are dependancies in debian recursive? I mean, if I create a package with a kate plugin, do I need to add all sorts of dependancies, or just 'kate'?
<_geo-1_> hey to
<buz> sredna: afaik they are recursive
<buz> so kate is enough
<sredna> Thanks buz
* Hobbsee waits for more spammers
<me2win> lol
<_geo-1_> i want to know where are i'm join now
<kgoetz> !irc
<ubotu> somebody said irc was info on irc at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<kgoetz> ^ look on the wiki for a channel
<_geo-1_> i dont know about there
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* Hobbsee beds...
<tux> how to set root pass?
<tux> !root password
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<doktoreas> hi to all guys
<lorenz> hi
<doktoreas> is threguys can i modify the live cd, to add some package that are not inside?
<Una^> Hey, got a problem with KDE and all music apps, sound only seems to be working under root.. I have added the user as a sudoer but I guess KDE permissions are screwed up somewhere.. Any ideas how I can fix this?
<h3sp4wn> user needs to be in group audio
<Una^> h3sp4wn: ah right thanks
<v3ctor> 55 f-b lvls later....
<me2win> lol
<me2win> v3ctor: highest I've gotten is 74
<v3ctor> lol
<Search4Lancer> is there some magic secret to getting transulcency to work?
<apokryphos> composite extension or new XGL
<Search4Lancer> I'm in 'KDE Control Module' (no idea how I got there) and I tell it to use translucency and shadows, and apply, and fiddle with things, and nothing works
<apokryphos> you need to enable the composite extension for that
<apokryphos> which is quite buggy on xorg 6.8 (as ubuntu has)
<Search4Lancer> humm.....
<jpetso> mornfall: I nearly lost my system due to a small mistake, but I'm on Dapper now too
<jpetso> mornfall: xorg 7.0 messed up my beautiful fonts again, but the new adept is cool
<mornfall> glad to hear that :)
<apokryphos> jpetso: where did you install 7.0 from?
<apokryphos> oh :-O
<apokryphos> dapper has added it in now; interesting
<sredna> Yay
<sredna> My package works
<apokryphos> :)
<jpetso> mornfall: regarding adept, there's something i'd consider a bug, and is not fixed yet
<jpetso> mornfall: if you enter the sources.list manager and modify, enable or disable some repositories...
<jpetso> mornfall: ..and then you press "Close", it's all for naught, because you haven't pressed "Apply" before
<jpetso> mornfall: you should ask if those changes should be saved
<sredna> For any kate users, you can get it here: http://www.alweb.dk/projects/kate_session_menu
<swoke> Hello !
<swoke> I've installed kubuntu dapper, and I guess DMA is not enabled...
<swoke> But I can't enable it, any idea ?
<sredna> I believe DMA is enabled here
<sredna> Yes
<conmiweb> hi
<conmiweb> how can i install xgl on dapper?
<sredna> conmiweb: Install xserver-xgl
<erg0t_> sredna, by installing xgl, apart from normal xorg... how do you choose wich one to use?
<erg0t_> do you have to edit some file?
<jpatrick> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<conmiweb> where can i intall it?
<doktoreas> guys can i modify the live cd to add some package?
<sredna> conmiweb: Like you install anything else, either using adept (or another GUI tool) or using apg-get (or another cli tool)
<conmiweb> ok
<jpatrick> anyone want me to package something
<conmiweb> but i'vent installed my graphic card drivers yeet
<conmiweb> i've this card:
<sredna> jpatrick: Kmediafactory
<conmiweb> [edit] 
<conmiweb>  Intel Cards
<conmiweb> Intel 855GM
<conmiweb> Chipset: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Grapics Device
<conmiweb> Driver: x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.5.1.0
<conmiweb> Notes: Needs >=sys-kernel/*-sources-2.6.16 for DRI and crashes with mplayer -vo xv.
<OdyX> Looking for someone (under Dapper, but not so important) to confirm bug 39312
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39312 in konqueror "BAD tab comportements in Launchpad (and others)" [Normal,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39312
<jpatrick> sredna: on it
<sredna> jpatrick: So, contribute it here: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=20121
<jpatrick> sredna: I'm downloading it now
<sredna> I think I'm close to being able to do that with little hazzle on my own actually
<sredna> Afterall I did create a  functional .deb today
<sredna> With all the correct debian files in it etc
<jpatrick> sredna: but I can upload to the archives
<sredna> jpatrick: There is a list of dependancies here: http://susku.pyhaselka.fi/damu/software/kmediafactory/documentation.html
<sredna> jpatrick: That would be even cooler
<sredna> jpatrick: Consider adding my file, http://www.alweb.dk/files/katesessionmenu_0.3-1_i386.deb, or help me understanding what it would take to get it accepted
<jpatrick> sredna: I need the src package
<jpatrick> sredna: see REVU: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/REVU
<sredna> http://www.alweb.dk/projects/kate_session_menu
<sredna> Ah, let me try if I can get to contribute it myself
<jpatrick> sredna: if you want to help developing by packaging, pop into #kubuntu-devel / #ubuntu-motu
<sredna> jpatrick: Thank you
<sredna> Hm, how do I get aegypten to work on kubuntu (s/mime + kmail) ?
<Riddell> sredna: you need to rebuild it with the appropriate build-depends installed
<sredna> Auch
<sredna> Rebuild kmail?
<Riddell> kdepim
<sredna> Yea
<Riddell> sredna: do you mean just pgp support?
<sredna> I think I have that
<sredna> It seems so
<Riddell> sredna: make sure you have all breezy updates installed, that adds php support
<sredna> Php!?
<Riddell> pgp, sorry
<sredna> I'm running dapper here
<Riddell> yeah, so that should be in
<sredna> There are gpgme and gpgsm
<sredna> Iirc gpgsm is what kmail requires
<sredna> I have gpg-agent and pinentry-qt
<sredna> What does the 'p' mean in package listings?
<sredna> Found it
<Riddell> where?
<sredna> The meaning of 'p', in aptitude manual
* sredna installs gpgsm
<sredna> After that, kmail finds the gpgsm backend
<sredna> The S/MIME config page is still disabled
* sredna looks for kleopetra
<sredna> Hm
<sredna> I look forward to the day when adept will actually offer to install recommended and suggested packages
<me2win> ?
<jpatrick> sredna: ask mornfall
<sredna> mornfall: Are there plans to have adept offer to install suggested/recommended packages in any foreseeable future?
<sredna> Riddell: In fact, I could install kleopatra, and afaics there should be no reason to rebuild
<Riddell> sredna: oh, cool, does it work?
<sredna> Well, I can use the signed  messages I have, and sign messages similar to how I used to
<sredna> Riddell: As I have no certificates that are yet supported by kleopatra, I can't tell for sure, but I assume so.
<sredna> The signature that we can get in denmark supported by the state as our official digital signature is a pcks12 file, and kleopatra can't import it unfortunately
<Riddell> sredna: and that's not pgp?
<sredna> No, those are certificates
<sredna> I hope it will work some day, if even to prove that OSS works
<_kyle> Sorry if this is stupid, but how can I find my ethernet card's brand in kubuntu?
<_kyle> and possibly what driver it is using?
<johnny3d> how do I change the screen resolution in kubuntu?
<me2win> _kyle: not sure myself, try asking in #ubuntu
<_kyle> will do, thanks
<johnny3d> nevermind
<johnny3d> I have no sound.
<johnny3d> I need sound
<tunnuz> hi
<tunnuz> how to mount another linux hdd under kubuntu?
<tunnuz> probabily ext2
<johnny3d> tunnuz just pop in the hd and install kubuntu
<johnny3d> grub will handle it
<tunnuz> mmm no
<tunnuz> i already have kubuntu installed
<tunnuz> but on the other pc i got kernel panik
<tunnuz> so i connected the panicked hdd to the kubuntu machine
<tunnuz> and now i want to backup all the files
<jpatrick> mount -f ext2 /dev/hdX /media/linux2
<jpatrick> I think
<tunnuz> it returns me an error
<inc|freaky> what is a good wlan manager (client) for KDE, with which i can set up multiple networks (im running kubuntu on my laptop) and which also supports WEP and WAP encryption?
<Wizzy_Kidd> anyone here ever use Western Union Money Zap Service
<Wizzy_Kidd> Kwifimanager
<bhna> knetworkmanager
<johnny3d> need help with no sound
<inc|freaky> they both dont support wpa
<Riddell> sredna: what is the certificate for?
<inc|freaky> is there any password manager compatible with keepass password safe?
<jjruiz> Hi
<jjruiz> Hoe you!!!
<jjruiz> how are you?
<jjruiz> is there any girl for chatting!
<_harm> do u have to buy Cedega or can u also do it free?
<sredna> Riddell: Certificates are used for webbrowsers for example. I use the certificate from the gouverment to identify myself on several websites like tax services and such. But they can be used to sign files with as well, for example email or pdf files if there is a client that supports that
<Riddell> sredna: so it's just doing pgp signing but with ssl certificates.  interesting
<uniq> _harm: you can compile the development version yourself and use it for free. Binary packages you have to buy.
<_harm> thx uniq
<sredna> Riddell: I dont' know the internals, but it's done by gpgsm
<jpetso> Riddell: Dapper's knoda is broken
<Riddell> jpetso: how so?
<jpetso> Riddell: no, it's really libhk_kdeclasses
<jpetso> Riddell: it's missing the .so file
<jpetso> Riddell: quote: knoda: error while loading shared libraries: libhk_kdeclasses.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Riddell> jpetso: knoda pacakge is installed?
<jpetso> Riddell: sure, and updated to the latest 0.8.0
<jpetso> Riddell: but that file should actually be part of the libhk_kdeclasses package
<pachu> helo world
<nuky> hi, in my kde, i changed the setting for folders by setting them to always open in xfe (file manager) by right clicking and choosing, open with, and then selecting the do this always option.. but now i have uninstalled xfe, i can't get the folders to open in konqueror the way they used to.. if i choose for them to open with "konqueror", then they always open a seperate window/tab... any ideas on how i can set it back to the original bahavi
<Search4Lancer> alright
<Search4Lancer> now I'm pissed
<jpatrick> Search4Lancer: why?
<Search4Lancer> I rebooted, and it won't boot up, says sda6 (my kubuntu partition) can't be found
<Search4Lancer> all I did before that was update some packages that it wanted to update, and download a few more
<jpetso> nuky: Did you try the option in the Konqueror settings (Web Behaviour section, Tabbed Browsing advanced options) that says "Open as tab in existing Konqueror when URL is called externally"?
<Search4Lancer> booted into windows to play some PartyPoker, went to go back into ku, and got that
<cosmic_> hi @ all
* Search4Lancer hasn't the slightest idea what to do
<mhterres> Search4Lancer: what's happening ? kernel panic ?
<Search4Lancer> it keeps saying it can't find the partition when I try to boot
<mhterres> hmmm, not even start to boot ?
<Search4Lancer> tries to boot, but doesn't get too terribly far into it
<mhterres> are you using grub ?
<nuky> jpetso: thanks, but i mainly use konqueror in split pane view, and it then opens in another tab, whereas, i want it to open in the same pane that i click on it in.. i can't get that bahviour back.. for example, in the konqeuror midnight commander profile view
<mhterres> nuky: try CTRL+SHIFT+L
<Una^> sudo update-alternatives --set java /usr/lib/j2se/1.5/bin/java
<Una^> update-alternatives: Cannot find alternative `/usr/lib/j2se/1.5/bin/java'.
<_bbeck> I just updated KOffice today, but when I start krita I get... Cannot start Krita: no colorspaces available.  Has anyone else seen this?
<Search4Lancer> yes mhterres, using grub
<Una^> whats wrong with that?, I know the file is there
<cosmic_> Does anyone know the Game UFO - Alien Invasion ?? I don't get it work under ubuntu ... he is missing a file called ref_gl.so ?!?! would someone be so kind trying to help me?
<method|> hey does anyone know how to change the color of the kmenu button?
<method|> i have a black them and the blue kde button looks out of place
<_bbeck> The kmenu button is a png in your icon set, if you'd like to change its color, you have to change it there.
<method|> where would the path to that be?
<method|> <--newb
<mhterres> Search4Lander: try to modify the boot options
<method|> also how can i change the foreground color of a menu?
<method|> in kde of course
<Search4Lancer> mhterres, to what? worked fine before, dunno what would've changed
<mhterres> I don't know
* Search4Lancer wonders why he always has so much more trouble with Linux than anything else...
<mhterres> but it is a chance
<cosmic_> hi
<cosmic_> Does somebody know where i get the file ref_gl.so from ???
<wsjunior> hello guys, i've installed kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu and now i want to remove it but when i try to remove kubuntu-desktop only the metapackage is removed.. how to remove all kde apps installed with kubunut-desktop?
<jpatrick> wsjunior: remove kdelibs4
<method|> how do you change the color of the scroll bars?
<method|> mine are still blue :/
<sredna> raphink: Thank you :)
<raphink> what for sredna?
* sredna == anders lund
<raphink> ah ok :)
<pradeepto> oke I apt-get installed amarok beta 1.4b3 for dapper yesterday? I dont see the promised new icons :(
<pradeepto> the startup tile is still the same from 1.4b2 ?? Why?
<method|> anyone know how to change the scrollbar color in kde?
<Wizzy_Kidd> ERROR: Communication problem with ark, it probably crashed.
<Wizzy_Kidd> thats all i get when i try to run ark
<method|> when i say the scroll bar i mean the scrollbar of non-kde applications
<Wizzy_Kidd> why is my ark not working even after a re installl
<Wizzy_Kidd> is there any other kde archiving apps
<wsjunior> jpatrick, thanks
<n3storm> Wizzy_Kidd: what is not working=
<Wizzy_Kidd> ERROR: Communication problem with ark, it probably crashed.
<Wizzy_Kidd> i get that everytime i try to run ark
<gourdin> hi there
<gourdin> I'm on a new laptop
<gourdin> When I rsync my old home, I loos network on my new one
<gourdin> ifconfig show the card
<gourdin> nothing in logs
<gourdin> network restart will dhcp eth0 but never get a new IP
<gourdin> I got to reboot
<gourdin> is this a known issue with some net adapter on kubuntu ?
<bh4tw> hi
<bh4tw> why cant i add a vga mode to grub? i tried installing grub2 but the screen still goes blank
<johnny3d> I can see amarok playing a cd but i can't hear it.
<paines> hi
<paines> the focus behaviour in dapper is broken. when I open up an app it is opened behind an other open app. any idea how to change this ?
<johnny3d> paines, try #ubuntu+1
<johnny3d> thats all dapper
<paines> oh. didn't know that. thanks dude
<johnny3d> np
<method|> how do I change the login screen background?
<paines> method|: start kcontrol->system administration->login manager->administrator mode
<method|> that doesn't load up for me :/
<paines> method|: xou are using kde 
<paines> ?
<method|> yes im using kde
<method|> actually nevermind
<method|> i got it
<method|> thanks
<paines> hrhr
<johnny3d> howcan I fix my no sound problem in kubuntu breezy?
<paines> johnny3d: what is your problem
<method|> anyone know how to change the color of the button text in the taskbar?
<johnny3d> paines, i play a cd on amarok and it plays but I can't get any sound
<Search4Lancer> I have the same problem, actually
<paines> johnny3d: alt+f2, kmix
<Search4Lancer> but first I need to be able to boot :-P
<paines> johnny3d: and look if cd is enabled
<method|> brb
<johnny3d> paines, yep, been there, done that.
<paines> johnny3d: and it is tuned up ?
<Crashoveride> Hey all, question, Im on my server and I cant figure out how to give myself access to my http server.
<paines> johnny3d: and the button is green for cd ?
<johnny3d> yep
<johnny3d> for the record paines I installed a sound card and same deal.
<paines> johnny3d: and did you connect the soundcard and cdrom with the audio cable ?
<johnny3d> paines, is that the 9 prong or 4 prong?
<paines> johnny3d: prong ?
<Crashoveride> How do i give myself access to folders?
<paines> what is that
<johnny3d> paines, yes, I checked and rechecked my inputs
<paines> johnny3d: hmmm. running out of ideas
<johnny3d> paines, :(  thats the usual reception I'm getting.
<paines> johnny3d: try another cd app. like kscd
<johnny3d> ok
<paines> johnny3d: or cdcd
<johnny3d> paines, kscd-- same deal
<paines> johnny3d: well really run out of ideas. sorry mate
<Crashoveride> anyone wanna give me a hand?
<johnny3d> I thank you for the help anyway, paines
<paines> johnny3d: hwo about ripping the cd to you box as ogg
<Crashoveride> How do i give myself access to folders?
<johnny3d> paines, will try
<paines> johnny3d: open up cd with konqueror and you will see ogg / mp3 /flac folder. just drag it to your desktop and it will start ripping end encoding., very nice
<johnny3d> will do paines
<paines> Crashoveride: please be a bit more specific
<Crashoveride> I dont have permission to save into a file I want to, how do I set my account to be root?
<johnny3d> Crashoveride, $sudo chmod 666 /path/to/folder/
<Crashoveride> chmod: changing permissions of `/var/www/': Operation not permitted
<jpatrick> :/
<johnny3d> did you use sudo?
<Crashoveride> yes
<johnny3d> are you the root user of the comp?
<Crashoveride> ok i fixed, I went sudo -s
<Crashoveride> then typed what you want
<Crashoveride> nvm didnt work
<Crashoveride> how do i login as root?
<johnny3d> sudo will make you root temporarily.
<jpatrick> or sudo -i
<johnny3d> paines, ripping didn't work
<Crashoveride> it didnt work
<johnny3d> *ripped but no sound
<johnny3d> Crashoveride, are you using someone else's comp?
<Crashoveride> no its my server, does it matter fi Im accessing over nomachine?
<johnny3d> Crashoveride, are you trying to ftp files?
<paines> johnny3d: well seems like something else is wronmg. like cables or so.
<Crashoveride> no using apache
<johnny3d> thankyou paines
<johnny3d> Crashoveride, what are you trying to do ultimately?
<Crashoveride> host some of my php
<johnny3d> Crashoveride, can you just make a folder?
<Crashoveride> access denied
<johnny3d> Crashoveride, log out and back in.  You should have sudo privelages.
<Crashoveride> k
<Crashoveride> ok
<Crashoveride> It doesnt work
<Crashoveride> what exactly am I suppose to type?
<johnny3d> $sudo chmod 666 /path/to/folder
<johnny3d> Crashoveride, or try $sudo chown <yourusername> /path/to/folder/
<Crashoveride> chmod: changing permissions of `/var/www': Operation not permitted
<Crashoveride> jon@ubuntu:~$ $sudo chown jon /var/www
<Crashoveride> chown: changing ownership of `/var/www': Operation not permitted
<Crashoveride> oops sorry
<johnny3d> Crashoveride, I have no idea, then.
<Crashoveride> ok
<asdf25> anyone know how i can change my GTK programs back to looking like GTK instead of KDE?
<johnny3d> asdf25, when you log in choose gdm session
<asdf25> hm...
<bhna> adsf25 systemsettings
<asdf25> ah cool, thanks
<bhna> asdf25 systemsettings -> appearence -> gtk
<asdf25> i think i was only having trouble cause GNOME art manager is broken now
<johnny3d> could my sound not play due to low ddr?
<paines> ddr ?
<coccolino> hello
<johnny3d> paines, new motherboard, low ddr so far.  'virtual memory'
<mornfall> sredna: depends on definition of foreseeable
<rohan> is there some kind of an "extras" disc that has codecs, ff, and other stuff from it ?
<rohan> kind of like all the stuff automatix installs, available on a cdrom
<bhna> rohan: no
<sredna> mornfall: Sorry, kde jammed up. By foreseeable I mean something like, is it planned?
<rohan> damn
<bh4tw> does anyone know why the screen goes blanc when booting with a different vga mode in grub?
<bh4tw> i just did a fresh in stall and the high vga mode worked during the setup, but not on boot
<johnny3d> I think I may have found out why my sound plays but not through the speakers;
<johnny3d> $/file/to/play/ is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<LucasH> Hi
<jeff_> hey guys
<LucasH> root@pc-linda:/usr/local/games/quake2 # ./quake2 +set vid_ref softx
<LucasH> bash: ./quake2: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<jeff_> is there any way to get nice window dropshadows in breezy with stability?
<LucasH> any idea??
<jeff_> does anybody know how to use the xcompmngr?
<bhna> jeff_: yes. right klick a windowsborder
<jeff_> bhna: then what?
<bhna> jeff_: sorry have a german kde her.
<jeff_> ?
<jeff_> ur using german kde?
<bhna> jeff_: yes
<jeff_> lol ok
<jeff_> does anybody know how to use the xcompmgr?
<jeff_> !xcompmgr
<ubotu> jeff_: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jeff_> damn
<jeff_> !transparency
<ubotu> jeff_: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jeff_> damn
<tomas__> hi
<tomas__> can anyone tell me why i get weird symbols when opening files in kate which has swedish letters?
<tomas__> im
<tomas__> i get like a picture with a ? inside it :/
<jeff_> maybe you dont have the language installed?
<jeff_> peeps?
<johnny3d> it seems some of my files are owned by uid 0.  I am the only user of my system and my uid is set at 1000.  how can I consolidiate ownership?
<crimsun> there's probably a reason uid 0 (cf. root) owns them.
<johnny3d> I think its the root of my problem with sound playing but not through the speakers.
<crimsun> what is it playing through instead?
<johnny3d> it plays onscreen.  but not through my speakers
<crimsun> what chipset are you using?
<crimsun> and is this on breezy or dapper?
<johnny3d> breezy
<Wizzy_Kidd> what pkg do i need ot installl to watch wmv movies
<johnny3d> crimsun, Realtek ALC655 rev 0 for my chipset
<crimsun> johnny3d: have you tried a dapper flight 6 live cd?
<johnny3d> crimsun, no I haven't
<crimsun> johnny3d: we're no longer fixing bugs in Breezy unless they're security-related. Development is in Dapper.
<johnny3d> crimsun, can I just upgrade through synaptic or kynaptic or adept?
<crimsun> sure.
<crimsun> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<sethman> Hello, Can I ask a question here about intalling a wireless adapter in Kubuntu?
<johnny3d> crimsun, does that apply to kubuntu?
<crimsun> johnny3d: sure
<Wizzy_Kidd> why are my wmv filesnot working
<Wizzy_Kidd> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<sethman>  I am trying to install my DLINK Wireless Adapter USB device (DWL-G122 H/W ver::B1 F/W Ver.:2.02) and have been encountering a problem. It appears that I have to compile the driver to work on my system and when I go to "make" the drivers, I get an error.
<epinephrine> drivers were built in for me on dapper
<johnny3d> crimsun, I copied the source to sources.list but I get a malformed expression.
<crimsun> johnny3d: all you had to do was replace all "breezy" strings with "dapper"
<johnny3d> crimsun, but didn't you ask me to test the upgrader?
<crimsun> no, I gave you a link.
<johnny3d> well heck I know how to do that. :P
<crimsun> pastebin your current sources.list
<neoncode> how do you acsess the history in konq?
<johnny3d> http://pastebin.com/656455
<johnny3d> by the way, crimsun, when using kate; $Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-johnny3d" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<crimsun> johnny3d: just comment out the last line unless you want to use the updater
<johnny3d> ok.
<neoncode> Does anyone know how to accsess the history in konqueror?
<jpatrick> F9
* johnny3d does the dist-upgrade dance
<jeff_> hey guys
<sethman> Can I get some help compiling a Wireless Adapter driver? : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12112
<ports_> hi
<noteventime> 'ello
<noteventime> sethman, Have you tried the wext drivers?
<n3storm> sethman: one thing
<n3storm> are you around?
<n3storm> noteventime: I think he/she wrote configure with mays "Configure"
<jeff_> hey guys
<jeff_> i keep getting this when i try to install amarok-xine
<jlb> can anyone give me a hint on whether it is worth updating KDE to 3.5.2?
<jeff_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12114
<jeff_> i did just the other day and i dont see a huge difference
<jeff_> i get the same thing when i try to install amarok-engines too
<jlb> even in adept?
<jeff_> i get a different error in adept
<jeff_> but it still doesnt work
<jlb> what error do you get in adept?
<jeff_> ill check
<jlb> where do I go to update KDE to 3.5.2?  I went to the website and it says to go here:  "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352 breezy main", but where do I type that in?  Konsole, Command Prompt or Konquer?
#kubuntu 2006-04-18
<n3storm> jlb: software in your kubuntu system is downloaded from a sources list
<claydoh> jeff_: did you run "apt-get update" or "fetch updates" in adept?
<n3storm> jlb: the file where you specify the sources is at /etc/apt/sources.list
<n3storm> you should read more about your kubuntu system before upgrading to kde 3.5.2 or touching the file I mentioned before
<n3storm> there are several places where you will find further information
<jlb> n3, I'm an ex-Windows user, so what do you recommend for reading up, and what action needs to be performed with that .list file and the addresses given?
<jlb> Hopefully, keyword is "ex"
<ports_> hey
<jeff_> claydoh, jlb: yeah i ran apt-get update like a minute ago, the error message in adept is: There was an error comitting changes.
<ports_> what module do i need to install to watch divx on Kubuntu?
<jeff_> Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the comitt would break packages
<n3storm> jlb: except a kde app is crashing for you repeatedly you don't need to upgrade to kde 3.5.2
<n3storm> really
<jlb> I know it sounds stupid, but I went into the Konsole and typed in "sudo passwd" and then I changed the password to the current password.  It sounds stupid, but it worked for me.  Then I could go into Adept and update.
<jlb> Try that jeff
<jeff_> try changing the pass to what it is now? then update in adept?
<jlb> Any way of getting Firefox to work on kubuntu-AMD64?
<jlb> Yes
<jeff_> ok
<jlb> Sounds stupid, but it worked.  I typed in "sudo passwd"  then it asked for password, I typed it in, then I typed in the same pswd twice and it worked.  I was having that issue while I was trying to access the system settings at root and it wouldn't let me, so I just changed the pswd to itself and it worked, wierd, I know.
<n3storm> by default kubuntu doesn't have a root user available
<Lilfade> can someone help me?
<jlb> right, I couldn't log in to root, but if I wanted to make administrative changes in system settings, it wouldn't let me, something about "authentication failed."  So I just did what was listed above and it fixed it.
<n3storm> jlb: you could have used "sudo command"
<n3storm> but I enable root user too, as you did
<Lilfade> could some one tell me where to find a ssh program?
<Lilfade> so i can connect to my web server?
<n3storm> Lilfade: sudo apt-get install ssh
<jlb> Any reason why when I plug my digital camera in via USB I can't access the pictures.  The device is set to act as removable storage without a specific driver.  But when I plug it in, it says /dev/scda1 is dot accessible.
<Lilfade> ok thx
<n3storm> jlb: don't know
<Lilfade> it does that on my usb hard drive for some reason
<Lilfade> i just goto /media and find it
<jlb> Jeff: any luck?
<Lilfade> how do i start ssh now?
<n3storm> Lilfade: you ever used ssh?
<Lilfade> on windows
<n3storm> Lilfade: use konqueror
<n3storm> fish://yourlogin@yoursshserver
<Lilfade> ok but i have to run a command "./configure"
<Lilfade> how do i do this?
<n3storm> hehehe
<n3storm> ok
<n3storm> so you need to open konsole and do this
<n3storm> ssh -l yourlogin yoursshserver
<n3storm> sorry
<jlb> n3: IF I were going to install KDE 3.5.2, would I paste the sources in the "backport" sections or the "universe repository" sction?
<Lilfade> sorry?
<Lilfade> what u mean?
<n3storm> yep sorry I told you to use konqueror when you needit a konsole access
<n3storm> jlb: It doesn't matter
<jlb> anywhere in the list?
<n3storm> yea
<jlb> k
<jlb> are there other sources out there for more software asside from what's listed in "Adept"?
<n3storm> nop
<n3storm> that's the same file I told you before
<n3storm> "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<jlb> right
<jlb> but if I go into adept...
<n3storm> ?
<jlb> and click on manage repositories, I can choose the sources for different downloads.  In order to update KDE, I have to include this source.  So, are there other sources out there to get different kinds of software....
<sethman> noteventime: Sorry I haven't responeded, I have been getting help in #ubuntu. Thank you for your reply.
<jlb> that aren't listed in adept?
<n3storm> jlb:there are many but you can break the system if you don't study before your system
<n3storm> ;)
<noteventime> sethman, :D did you fix it?
<jlb> yea, I wouldn't want to install something that's not designed for my system.  Cool.
<jlb> thx
<n3storm> I'm glad you understood it
<Lilfade> ok its working thx much n3storm
<n3storm> no prob, you are welcome, but better read wikis and forums first next time
<n3storm> there are loads of tutorials about this stuff overthere
<n3storm> ;)
<sethman> noteventime: Still working on it, thanks for asking
<jlb> I was reading this handbook to Linux bash just now and I just stumbled onto something I think is hilarious: 	"Search Goole for further documentation and tutorials at 'http://www.google.com' (if you've been living in a closet)"
<n3storm> jlb: is as truth as there is live outthere ;)
<Lilfade> well g2g bye
<n3storm> by
<jlb> n3: you think?
<Vampis> ello
<Vampis> whazap?
<jlb> I once was told by a buddy of mine when I was working for Dell Tech support, "People are cattle.  As individuals, they can be brilliant, but as a group, we are all cattle."
<sethman> noteventime: what are the wext drivers? Is there a wiki on them?
<n3storm> jlb: as a teacher I say: we are taught to behave as cattle
<noteventime> I don't know if theres a wiki, It's some kind of generic drivers I think, It's what I've been using anyway :P
<jlb> So, what's a wiki? Any relation to wikipedia?
<noteventime> wikipedia is a wiki
<noteventime> search wiki on wikipedia :)
<Wizzy_Kidd> why is my ark always fucking up
<jlb> lol
<Wizzy_Kidd> it wonmt start
<Wizzy_Kidd> ERROR: Communication problem with ark, it probably crashed.
<Wizzy_Kidd> i am getting that everytime i try and run it
<Wizzy_Kidd> let me restart
<jlb> okay??!
<jlb> Ahh!  A wiki...how cool.
<jlb> m2, what do you teach?
<jlb> ^n3^
<n3storm> I mostly teach openoffice and gimp
<n3storm> but I went to university and learnt to teach anything
<Bambino> Hmm ,i installed now a nice splash screen and login screen. However, between the login and the splash screen. (After i press "login" and until everything loads) there is a blue colored screen first, then the splash that I wants comes.  Any idea how I can make it to go form Login to splash screen direclty? without showing the blue coloured screen?
<_romeo> hmm
<n3storm> Bambino: sorry, that belongs to the very nature of linux now
<n3storm> The windows and graphics parts is an application over another application
<n3storm> and inbetween you may see this kind of thins
<n3storm> things
<jlb> so, how do I paste into the konsole?
<n3storm> is not like MsWindows
<n3storm> jlb: mays+insert
<jlb> mays?
<n3storm> shift
<jlb> oh, thx
<Nakkel> Can anyone help me with the recent koffice 1.5 on Dapper? All the applications in koffice fail to start, giving "koffice (lib kofficecore): ERROR: kwordpart.desktop not found."
<jlb> also, is it normal that sometimes, I have to open an application twice in order for it to open?  I will click on it, it will appear in the taskbar, then dissappear.  I have to click it twice in order to be able to open it.  It's not all the time and it can either be Amarok, or adept, nothing really specific..
<n3storm> jlb: are you using dapper?
<Vampis> *burp*
<Bambino> can all the mouse themes on kde-look be used on kubuntu?
<n3storm> Bambino: sure
<Vampis> if you put em in the right directiry
<Vampis> *spelling*
<Vampis> :)
<Vampis> But, well, "all"
<Vampis> maybe some of them can't be used
<Bambino> n3storm, Hmm. do I have todo something special? I download a file, and i go to perhipals or what its called and i try to load the tar file i donwloaded. and it says its incorect
<jlb> no, it's breezy
<Bambino> Vampis, what folder? and do i need to unpack it first?
<jlb> What's a great P2P for downloading music?
<Sgeo> How do I upgrade Celestia?
<noteventime> jlb, fristwire?
<noteventime> frost*
<Vampis> ofcpurse onpack
<Vampis> unpack *
<_hendrik> ay
<Vampis> /usr/share/themes i think
<Bambino> Vampis, but how will the system know that its that mouse theme i want?
<_hendrik> hmm can anyone tell me how to install Synaptic ?
<HymnToLife> _hendrik> sudo apt-get install synaptic :)
<n3storm> I am livng
<Vampis> Bambino: run kcontrol
<Vampis> and peripherals
<Vampis> then mouse
<Vampis> and Cursor themes
<Mr_Presient> hi all, are there any xine users here?
<Bambino> Vampis, hehe you did not read my question ;)
<Bambino> Vampis, I said I did that :P but it cant load them.. i tried 4 different
<_hendrik> HTL> that doesnt work, the Package cant be found
<Vampis> hm, Did u try Install Theme ?
<Vampis> The button,
* johnny3d , still doing the dist-upgrade dance.  *sweat*
<Vampis> johnny3d: ? :)
<dell500> anyone know what n! ='s in terms of the nth term? n(n-1)(n-2)??
<johnny3d> *tap tap tap*  working on an hour and a half.  *breathe*
<HymnToLife> _hendrik> it works here, check your sources.list
<noteventime> #math
<HymnToLife> dell500> n! = 1*2*3*...*n
<HymnToLife> but that's slightly offtopic
<_hendrik> _HTL>sorry the error message means: PAckage ist not available, but is referred by another package
<_hendrik> _HTL>is there a command to get it from the web ?
<HymnToLife> _hendrik> try running sudo apt-get update before
<Bambino> Vampis, ye i did to no avail
<HymnToLife> if it doesn't work thn, it means your sources.list is f***ed up
<_hendrik> _HTL>same error message
<Nakkel> Nobody else having problems with KOffice 1.5? Anyone?
<noteventime> Nakkel, Mom, I'll try
<HymnToLife> _hendrik> ok you need to fix your sources.list
<jlb> So I downloaded a .deb file for an app.  what do I need to type in Konsole to get it going?
<noteventime> nakkel, any specific app?
<Vampis> Nakkel:  when I updated to Koffice 1.5 i couldnent open any .xls files
<HymnToLife> _hendrik> open a terminak, run kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<Vampis> so now i run Koffice 1.4
<HymnToLife> jlb> sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<jlb> thx
<noteventime> jlb, Or use gdebi
<Nakkel> I cant start any of the applications on the new 1.5 package. Gives "koffice (lib kofficecore): ERROR: kspreadpart.desktop not found."
<noteventime> gdebi = Graphical DEB Installer
<_hendrik> _HTL> ok
<noteventime> Nakkel, I get the same error :)
<HymnToLife> _hendrik> then delete everything and paste the contents of this file instead : http://fkraiem.no-ip.org/stuff/sources.list
<jlb> I'd need to download that in adept?
<noteventime> jlb, yes, you can get gdebi in apt (adept)
<jlb> sweet
<_hendrik> _HTL> done, now Iam updating ... I hope the Data are not too big, I got onli ISDN 64K DialUp
<Nakkel> noteventime: Apparently you need to logout and back in to KDE to get KOffice to work. Got a hot tip from #koffice, worked for me. :P
<HymnToLife> If you don't have GNOME installed you'll have approx. 12 MB to download
<noteventime> Nakkel, Ok thanks ^^
<_hendrik> _HTL> im using kde
<HymnToLife> then that's it, about 12 MB
<HymnToLife> hat's what it said I had to download to install Synaptic on my GUIless server
<_hendrik> is there a way to stop it softly ?
<HymnToLife> Ctrl+C will stop it
<HymnToLife> what do you mean "softly" ?
<_hendrik> the download
<_hendrik> will it damage something ?
<HymnToLife> no
<jlb> Anyone know how I can use a USb printer if I dont' have the driver?  Should I select "RAW Printer"?  the system recognizes the printer, but it doesn't print.
<Ranma> Hi all
<dell500> HymnToLife, it's not the one i thought it was?
<dell500> just to n? i thought you could get an equation for n! = besides just n
<HymnToLife> well the definition of n! is 1*2*3*...*n what do you want ?
<gleesond> is there a way to make the clock display 12 hour format instead of 24?
<Vampis> yes''
<Mr_Presient> is there an easy way to install libdvdcss on kubuntu?
<Vampis> gleesond: in KDE Gnome fb bb or ewhat ?
<Ranma> im wondering if someone can help me, when I unmount a device via kde and try to mount it via kde again i get an error that according to mtab is already mounted but konqueror shows the drive as empty
<Haribo^> can i update breezy to flight 6 without reinstalling the whole system?
<Vampis> Dunno
<_hendrik> _HTL> it works, now i can install synaptic! Thx
<Vampis> I reinstalled
<nanotube> hello, does anyone know how to tell my linux box to do not download *386 kernel anymore but use and update *686 instead?
<Haribo^> i mean, won't changing repos do the trick?
<Blissex> nanotube: just install the 686 version explicitly with Synaptic or Aptitude and delete the other.
<nanotube> Blissex: I did install 686 but system never update it by it self :-)
<Blissex> nanotube: have you removed the other one? Anyhow, it should update, if there are updates.
<nanotube> Blissex: have not remove the other , will do it now ant let you know..
<gleesond> Vampis: KDE
<leafw> any recommended XML editor for kubuntu ?
<Apostle^> hm
<doktoreas> hi to all guys!
<Apostle^> hi
<doktoreas> i need to build a live distro for a meeting..
<doktoreas> can I add some package to kubuntu?
<Apostle^> ok i'm switching to kde lol.
<leafw> doktoreas: of course.
<Apostle^> how do i change the theme kde uses?
<doktoreas> leafw: do you know anything about some guide to change package?
<nanotube> Blissex: I got the answer I think: I need to install linux-image-686 package:-))
<leafw> doktoreas: there are tutorials out there. It's not hard to do.
<Blissex> nanotube: yes, thats the 686 version...
<Apostle^> how do i stop kde from using military time, and how do i change the theme.
<nanotube> Blissex: I had linux-image-2.6*686 onlly before that is why int never update it self:-))
<nanotube> Blissex: good problem solved- thanks:-)
<doktoreas> leafw: i didn't found any tutorial :(
<leafw> doktoreas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo
<leafw> ehem.
<doktoreas> leafw: thx, i look on kubuntu site
<leafw> google is your friend.
<Blissex> Apostle^: Control Centre, the 'Regional & Accessibility' subpanel, and the 'Appearance & Themes' subpanel/
<Ranma> im wondering if someone can help me, when I unmount a device via kde and try to mount it via kde again i get an error that according to mtab is already mounted but konqueror shows the drive as empty
<Blissex> leafw: depends what kind of XML editor you want, but look for Quanta or Amaya for example.
<nanotube> Ranma: what kind of device it is?
<Apostle^> Blissex: thanks
<Ranma> nanotube: hdd
<leafw> Blissex: ideally, one that shows a tree and a graph such as what can be made with JGraph
<superbnerb> anyone know about eth1 broadcom and the 43xx thing?
<Ranma> nanotube: my problem is only with hard disks, cause cdrom is running with subfs
<Blissex> leafw: uhm, thats more like Amaya I think.
<leafw> Blissex: thanks.
<Blissex> Ranma: 'subfs' can cause a lot of bizarrities, same with 'udev' if it is running.
<leafw> amaya is an html editor, if I remember correctly?
<Apostle^> Blissex: do you know how i change the time ?
<leafw> or viewer?
<nanotube> Ranma: there are processes bind to this device try investigate with command fuser
<Blissex> leafw: but all sorts questions like that can be answered with a search on FreshMeat.net or http://www.kde-apps.org/
<leafw> xD
<leafw> indeed
<Ranma> Blissex: hahah didnt know i have both running, im going to test wich one is the problem
<Blissex> leafw: note that Konqueror can display XML directly with a suitable CSS sheet.
<Ranma> nanotube: i never used fuser how can i do it?
<leafw> Blissex: the idea is to edit it as well
<nanotube> Ranma: you can use : fuser -m /dev/hdd
<nanotube> Ranma: this will map and show proccess bind to your device..
<Blissex> Ranma: the problem probably is that both 'udev' and 'subfs' are tying to do automatic stuff and then you try to do it manually via KDE. Lots of potential conflicts...
<Ranma> nanotube: ok and thanks
<Apostle^> anyone know how to change from military time on kde ?
<Ranma> Blissex: ok i will see stopping first one and then the other
<nanotube> Ranma: You can also use fuser -mk /dev/hdd and this will also kill the processes however with harddisks it is big risk especially if they are mounte RW
<gix> hi
<Apostle^> anyone know how to change from military time on kde ?
<Blissex> Apostle^: the KDE 'Regional & Accessibility'...
<Apostle^> Blissex: i don't see the option anywhere
<Blissex> Apostle^: 'Country Region & Language' and then the 'Dates' tab.
<gix> someone knows to me to say as I make to connect itself to the net wireless
<Blissex> Apostle^: 'Country Region & Language' and then the 'Time & Dates' tab.
<Apostle^> Blissex: i'm their, i don't see how to make it non-military though
<Blissex> Apostle^: type in a new pattern in the relevant selector...
<Blissex> Apostle^: or select the right region in the higher menu.
<Blissex> Apostle^: for example in 'Date format' I have "WEEKDAY DD MONTH YYYY" that is a non MIL style date pattern.
<Apostle^> Blissex: okay i set it, but it didn'
<Apostle^> change.
<Ranma> Thanks to all for everything see ya latter
<Blissex> Apostle^: but probably what you want is to set the right locale in the 'Locale' tab, that will set the date format right for your country's conventions.
<Blissex> Apostle^: also, to set the date format for most program you need to change the system locale, look at 'man locale'
<Apostle^> Blissex: i set it for N america still wrong time.
<Apostle^> wrong format that is
<Blissex> Apostle^: perhaps you have to restart the relevant application. Sometimes changes are not instantaneous.
<Apostle^> Blissex: it's the kde clock
<Blissex> Apostle^: then it is different -- right click on in and select the obvious choice.
<Snake__> Apostle^: You need to restart X before your clock will change if you went from a 24 to 12 hour format
<Apostle^> Blissex: i set it for ny still wrong lol
<Apostle^> Snake__: oh okay thanks, how do i save my kde session?
<Snake__> mmmm
<Blissex> Apostle^: it is not just the time zone, the format too... And the type of display
<Snake__> Apostle^: log out first, then restart X from the login screen
<leafw> where are the logs for apt-get ? The /var/log/aptitude is empty, and the aptitude.1.gz is from last summer ???
<crimsun> apt-get doesn't have a log
<leafw> crimsun: hum, I think it does.
<Snake__> leafw: I dont think it does
<crimsun> _aptitude_ does, not apt-get
<leafw> at least, the dpkg running underneath should
<leafw> gotcha, /var/log/dpkg.log
<Snake__> leafw: /var/log/dpkg.log
<Snake__> darn
<Snake__> :)
<Steven_M> has anyone here ever installed libdvdcss?
<Snake__> Apostle^: hows it doin
<Apostle^> Snake__: good, it worked
<Snake__> Yay
<Apostle^> Snake__: im absolutely loving kde, 10x better then gnome
<Snake__> Apostle^: Im in gnome right now, I miss my KDE
<Apostle^> hehe
<rob138> how do i change the transparency of non active windows, i'm using xgl and it is pretty slow without compiz...
<Apostle^> rob138:  isn't it like control+alt+scrollwheel
<rob138> what?
<me2win> rob138: its alt+scroll wheel
<rob138> it doesn't do anything but scroll in the inactive window
<rob138> also, is there a way to configure kde to use my volume scroller on my dell keyboard?
<Apostle^> where is karamba located in the apps?
<Glyph1> how do i connect to Google Talk useing kopete?
<Glyph1> /disconnect
<Glyph1> opps
<jlb> can someone help me with an issue i'm having mounting a drive?
<mark---> Should my 5.10 Breezy be able to recognize an external (via firewire) Plextor DVD?
<jlb> I have Windows XP install on a seperate SATA hard drive.  I mounted the drive earlier, but needed to reinstall kubuntu since the kdmgreet crashed and I couldn't log in.  This time when I mount it, I get a message that says, "warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<mark---> jlb: just a guess, but that error may be telling you that a carriage return (or return) is needed at the end of your fstab.
<mark---> You might be able to check that fairly easily and with low risk.
<InteliWasp> what do i need to do in order to use java in 5.10?
<_pip> Hello?
<jlb> hmm..will try
<word> What should I do if uh phpmyadmin doesn't want to uninstall? db_get command not recognized error.
<jlb> mark: I'm getting it listed in storage and media, but it's not mounted and when I try to mount it, it says only root can mount it. I did it as sudo in the Konsole and it says that  it's already mounted.  Should I delete it from fstab and mount in Konsole as sudo?
<vniki> HI ALL!!!
<vniki> hi all
<Apostle^> kde tells me i'm using like 900MB physical memory, how do i figure out why
<Bambino> I want a special app to be started with KDE everytime i start my system, how do I do that?
<noiesmo> Bambino, put script in /home/blah/.kde/Autostart
<johnny3d> blah?  aw crap someone guessed my username....
<Bambino> noiesmo, how would that script look like?
<johnny3d> lots of typing, some spaces, etc. etc.
<noiesmo> Bambino, http://pastebin.com/656857 starts my xscreensaver
<noiesmo> Bambino, full path to app is prefered
<Bambino> noiesmo, I wanna start conky so i type like that, but the second row is just "conky" ?
<noiesmo> Bambino, if conky is in your path ie you can just type conky at commandline
<Bambino> noiesmo, aha ok thanks! ;)
<noiesmo> Bambino, np
<noiesmo> Bambino, dont forget to chmod +x the script
<Bambino> noiesmo, ah! thanks
<ramesh> test
<Apostle^> how do i configure the settings of a superkaramba applet
<CheeseBurgerMan> Apostle^: Right click and go to 'configure theme'
<Apostle^> CheeseBurgerMan: yea, thanks
<CheeseBurgerMan> NP.
<CheeseBurgerMan> If it's greyed out, you'll have to edit either the theme itself (usually stored in ~/.kde/share/apps/superkaramba), although that mostly just lets you edit it's looks. Depends on the theme though.
<Bambino> noiesmo, did not work =( I wrote this line: and chmod it
<Bambino> #!/bin/bash
<Bambino> /usr/bin/conky
<noiesmo> Bambino, hmm run which conky to confirm path
<Bambino> noiesmo, i did i typoed /usr/bin/conky  and it started
<Apostle^> how do i stop removeable devices such as cd's from showing up on the desktop?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Control Center > Desktop > Behavior > Device Icons tab
<Apostle^> CheeseBurgerMan: thanks
<CheeseBurgerMan> You're welcome
<Apostle^> man i love kde
<Apostle^> never going back to gnome ;-P
<noiesmo> Bambino, try with chmod 755 on the file you put in autostart directory
<Bambino> noiesmo, k
<_pip> hello,I need help!
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK, what do you need help with?
<_pip> CheeseBurgerMan: please give me a ftp tool to use!
<Kyral> ftp :P
<Kyral> or Konqoror
<TehUni> i need to connect to an exchange server to retrieve my contacts and calendar. i need almost all functionality (meaning more than owa stuff). is my best bet going to be using wine and installing office2k ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> gftp and kbear come to mind if you don't wanna use the console. ;)
<_pip> Kyral: Yes
<_pip> FTP tool
<Kyral> _pip: literally ftp
<Kyral> in the console
<_pip> Kyral: what ?
<Kyral> thats the name of the program
<Kyral> ftp
<CheeseBurgerMan> Open Konsole
<_pip> Kyral: does Kubuntu have his own ftp tool ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> and type ftp - it's a program
<noiesmo> _pip, http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/FTP.html
<Kyral> _pip: its the standard Linux FTP program thats almost on every distro
<_pip> CheeseBurgerMan: OK.open console
<Kyral> I fail to see the reason for it to have its own FTP program when FTP (the program) works perfectly
<_pip> CheeseBurgerMan: roger.you know I am a freshman.
<CheeseBurgerMan> I am as well. :P
<_pip> Ch
<Kyral> and I am an insane tweaker who loves to push his system to the limit
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<_pip> CheeseBurgerMan: oh, I need a graphic based tool of ftp
<Kyral> Sysinfo for 'HyperDream': Linux 2.6.16-beyond running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: AMD Athlon XP 2700+ at 2166 MHz (4337 bogomips), HD: 278/429GB, RAM: 723/1011MB, 77 proc's, 15.43min up
<CheeseBurgerMan> _pip: Then as I   said, gftp or kbear
<Kyral> Konqeror has an KIOSlave for FTP IIRC
<CheeseBurgerMan> Or you can get Firefox 1.5 and get FireFTP
<CheeseBurgerMan> Or use Konqueror ;)
<TehUni> can anyone help me with my exchange problem?
<Kyral> I <3 the Fish Protocol :D
<CheeseBurgerMan> Sorry, TehUni. Don't use exchange
<_pip> CheeseBurgerMan: I think that is not easy to get
<CheeseBurgerMan> Which one?
<CheeseBurgerMan> konqueror is preinstalled. Firefox 1.5 you just download and untar, gftp and kbear you can get with apt
<_pip> CheeseBurgerMan: where is konqeror?
<CheeseBurgerMan> K Menu > Internet
<_pip> CheeseBurgerMan: I tried,but couldn't!
<noiesmo> kftpgrabber is good gui for ftp avail thru apt
<CheeseBurgerMan> Couldn't what?
<_pip> CheeseBurgerMan: I tried to sudo apt-get install gftp ,but no
<CheeseBurgerMan> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<CheeseBurgerMan> Gotta enable universe and multiverse first. :)
<_pip> Kubuntu is not easy to use
<CheeseBurgerMan> It's not hard once you get used to it
<CheeseBurgerMan> Just slightly different from Windows
<_pip> CheeseBurgerMan: which on in internet menu?
<noiesmo> due the on that says internet
<noiesmo> s/due/dude
<CheeseBurgerMan> K Menu (the "K" on the lower left), into the Internet menu, into "Web Browser (Konqueror)"
<Kyral> Goddamn my overheating
<Kyral> Sysinfo for 'HyperDream': Linux 2.6.16-beyond running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: AMD Athlon XP 2100+ at 1300 MHz (2603 bogomips), HD: 278/429GB, RAM: 373/1011MB, 84 proc's, 3.47min up
<Kyral> I had to drop my CPU clock down to 1.3 GHz
<_pip> CheeseBurgerMan: then,if I use ftp in console mode ,how can I connect to another computer?
<CheeseBurgerMan> _pip: Not sure. Never used ftp.
<TehUni> _pip: type "open ftp.server.com"
<_pip> CheeseBurgerMan: is there an ftp tool in Konqueror?
<noiesmo> _pip, check this howto http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/FTP.html
<CheeseBurgerMan> the program....I've used the ftp protocol
<_pip> CheeseBurgerMan: should I download something?
<CheeseBurgerMan> _pip: Just enable multiverse &  universe and install gftp or kbear
<_pip> CheeseBurgerMan: OK
<_pip> CheeseBurgerMan: how to enable multiverse and universe ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> ubotu: tell _pip about repos
<CheeseBurgerMan> ubotu should've told you how to do it
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CheeseBurgerMan
<_pip> CheeseBurgerMan: hey,who is this guy?
<CheeseBurgerMan> The channel bot
<_pip> CheeseBurgerMan: so clever
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yep. He's quite convenient.
<CheeseBurgerMan> I don't have to remember links. ;)
<TehUni> what are the packages i need to install to compile my own stuff
<_pip> CheeseBurgerMan: it's wonderful,ah!
<TehUni> seems like there was a build-essential or something like that...
<CheeseBurgerMan> TehUni: sudo apt-get build-essential
<CheeseBurgerMan> yep
<TehUni> oh
<TehUni> heh
<TehUni> should've tried first, i guess
<_pip> ubotu: tell CheeseBurgerMan Thank you a lot!
<CheeseBurgerMan> Did it work?
<_pip> ubotu: tell CheeseBurgerMan -thank you very much!
<_pip> CheeseBurgerMan: No
<_pip> CheeseBurgerMan: He refused
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah, it's not built in.
<_pip> CheeseBurgerMan: what's the problem?
<_pip> CheeseBurgerMan: he seems not be friendly to me
<CheeseBurgerMan> ubotu only has specific commands, 'thank you very much' isn't one of them.
<ubotu> CheeseBurgerMan: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh, and you can't start your message with his name either
<_pip> CheeseBurgerMan: Oh,so how to ....
<CheeseBurgerMan> Because then he tells you he doesn't know what you're talking about (like he did with me)
<_pip> CheeseBurgerMan: do you use Adept?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Sometimes, other times I just use a console
<_pip> CheeseBurgerMan: you are high efficiency,how do you reach that style of working?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Um, practice
<CheeseBurgerMan> And reading stuff here/helping people with what I know
<_pip> CheeseBurgerMan: where is the stuff here? I know so less
<CheeseBurgerMan> Just read what people say when there are guys who need help - you learn it after the same question is answered 50 times. ;)
<_pip> CheeseBurgerMan: I see!
<CheeseBurgerMan> Then you can help people, and give the guys who answered it another thousand times before you came in a break. ;)
<_pip> CheeseBurgerMan: I feel that KDE works slower than gnome ,and you ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> I haven't really noticed a speed difference, but I very rarely used GNOME
<CheeseBurgerMan> use*
<_pip> CheeseBurgerMan: Should I only talk about problems with kubuntu?
<CheeseBurgerMan> _pip: Well, in this channel it should be kubuntu related, not necessarily about problems.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Other stuff goes in #kubuntu-offtopic
<_pip> CheeseBurgerMan: Can I go for admin here ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> you mean be an op?
<CheeseBurgerMan> No. Only special people get ops. ;)
<_pip> CheeseBurgerMan: yeah
<_pip> CheeseBurgerMan: I see!
<robotgeek> _pip: the general rule is, if you ask for it, you don't get it :)
<CellarDoor> hello all
<CellarDoor> anyone awake ?
<robotgeek> CellarDoor: you ahve a question?
<TehUni> i need to connect to an exchange server to retrieve my contacts and calendar. i need almost all functionality (meaning more than owa stuff). is my best bet going to be using wine and installing office2k ?
<CellarDoor> robotgeek: not really
<robotgeek> TehUni: not sure, maybe kmail/kontact can pull it, not sure. try it?
<CellarDoor> I don't suppose anyone has any kde4/plasma screenshots at all
<CellarDoor> :P
<robotgeek> CellarDoor: kde4 is very unusable right now, i think they got kate working on it a month ago
<CellarDoor> I know
<CellarDoor> I still wanna see :P
<kameron> any way to get kmplayer to auto shutoff the screensaver?
<CellarDoor> robotgeek: I'm like a kid who wants to take a peek at the christmas prezzies
<lilfade> ok i need some help
<robotgeek> CellarDoor: can help you there :)
<robotgeek> lilfade: don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<CellarDoor> :$
<CellarDoor> robotgeek: really ?
<lilfade> i was using konqueror for ftping files but then it just quit working. i called my hosting company but they said it worked for them. Now i just reinstalled kubuntu and it still wont work. Im wondering if this is just me or my webserver?
<robotgeek> CellarDoor: oops, i meant can't
<CellarDoor> dang
<CellarDoor> Its all so secretive
<robotgeek> lilfade: sftp maybe? lots of hosting companies don't have ftp enabled (mine doesn't)
<lilfade> but now i cant connect to my web page at all. can someone try its http://www.d2ih.org
<robotgeek> lilfade: anyways, you could try ftp://ftp.gnu.org/pub
<lilfade> every time i try to connect to any of my domains it says cant connect to host blah blah but i can connect to any other website
<robotgeek> lilfade: i can connect
<CheeseBurgerMan> Same hrer
<CheeseBurgerMan> here*
<lilfade> ip maybe?
<lilfade> how can i release my ip and get a new one?
<word> What's wrong if when you use kdetv or any other basic tv program it only finds channel 2 and thinks it's channels 1-140 or something?
<word> I've searched on google and apparently this problem isn't common ( I couldn't find i through 4 pages) and people have successfully used htis tv tuner card with linux
<jlb> can anyone tell me why an update would error in adept?  I've downloaded it before.
<word> what error?
<nrdb> I am wondering if it is possible to use the USB devices that allow two computer to network over a USB connection in Linux?
<frozenBit> I'm having trouble to install firefox. Could anyone help me ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> frozenBit: What problem?
<jlb> I am trying to amarok to play mp3 files.  It says to enable two repositories for "universal backport breezy".  I enable them, fetch updates and one of them says "error".  I need to get libmad0 gstreamer0.8-mad
<CheeseBurgerMan> What does it say when you run 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<jlb> is there a GUI alternative to adept for kubuntu?
<word> try disabling that repository or is it the one you get it from?
<frozenBit> CheeseBurgerMan: I try to install it with Kynaptic, but it finished installing and I can't run it... just like I had never installed
<jlb> I am trying to get that update from that repository
<word> from what cheeseburgerman said what does it do when you run sudo apt-get update?
<frozenBit> what is the command to install firefox using apt-get ?
<robotgeek> frozenBit: sudo apt-get install firefox
<jlb> it's breezy-backports/universal packages that's erroring out.
<frozenBit> robotgeek: I have already tried this
<jlb> YA'LL ready for it?
<robotgeek> frozenBit: what do you mean?
<jlb> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/universe Packages
<jlb>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<jlb> Fetched 5B in 1s (3B/s)
<jlb> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/universe/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<jlb> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jlb> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Dasnipa`> eek
<CheeseBurgerMan> Close Kynaptic
<Dasnipa`> !spam
<ubotu> hmm... spam is Stupid Pointless Annoying Messages, or the pork luncheon meat who's name is the acronym of Shoulder of Pork and hAM
<noiesmo> jlb, this means apt is already running
<frozenBit> robotgeek: I ran sudo apt-get install firefox but it couldn't find the package
<robotgeek> jlb: pasting is rude, please use a pastebin if you ahve more than 3 lines
<CheeseBurgerMan> frozenBit: Enable universe/multiverse
<kameron> is the kde screensaver still broken in kubuntu?
<robotgeek> !info firefox
<CheeseBurgerMan> ubotu: tell frozenBit about repos
<ubotu> firefox: (lightweight web browser based on Mozilla), section web, is optional. Version: 1.0.7-0ubuntu20 (breezy), Packaged size: 8268 kB, Installed size: 23932 kB
<jlb> I don't know the first thing about paste bins
<frozenBit> CheeseBurgerMan: how can i do this ?
<robotgeek> jlb, don't paste in here. Please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<noiesmo> kameron, not sure I switched to xscreensaver
<CheeseBurgerMan> frozenBit: Look at what ubotu told you. ;)
<kameron> noiesmo: yeah, i did too.. i'd rather use the kde one too.
<robotgeek> frozenBit: no need to enable repos, can you paste your sources.list ?
<kameron> Dasnipa`: i've always known spam as Specially Prepared Assorted Meat.. but ubotu could be right.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Really? I needed to for Firefox
<frozenBit> robotgeek: where can i find it ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> /etc/apt/sources.list
<frozenBit> deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] / hoary main restricted
<frozenBit> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
<frozenBit> # deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<frozenBit> # deb-src http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<frozenBit> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch major bug fix updates produced
<frozenBit> ## after the final release of the distribution.
<frozenBit> # deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<Wizz_kidd> man kubuntu dapper was a messsss
<frozenBit> # deb-src http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<frozenBit> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<frozenBit> ## repository.
<jlb> noisemo: try this and let me know what you think I could do next. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12138
<frozenBit> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<frozenBit> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<frozenBit> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@200-100-215-215.dial-up.telesp.net.br]  by robotgeek
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by robotgeek
<robotgeek> frozenBit: don't paste in here, really.
<jlb> hey robotgeek, you better jump on that whole pasting thing
<jlb> you may remember me from last few days, I said the f-word in here.
<robotgeek> frozenBit: please use the pastebin from next time
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<bins> use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/
<Wizz_kidd> is breezy better then DAPPER ??
<noiesmo> jlb, do ps ax |grep dpkg then try kill the process
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %*!*@200-100-215-215.dial-up.telesp.net.br]  by robotgeek
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<jlb> noisemo: should I copy the test you have in there?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Wizz_kidd: dapper is still in alpha - unless you really know wha you're doing, use breezy
<noiesmo> jlb,  ps ax |grep dpkg
<jlb> what does that do?
<jlb> kill apt?
<Wizz_kidd> dapper was a messsss
<noiesmo> jlb, it will list the process running and only display the dpkg process
<jlb> it returned blank
<jlb> apt isn't a running process.  Plus, this errors out the same way even if I restart.
<noiesmo> jlb, ok do  ps ax |grep apt
<jlb>  9478 ?        S      0:04 konversation -caption Konversation -icon konversation -miniicon konversation
<jlb> 10262 pts/1    R+     0:00 grep apt
<noiesmo> jlb, ok not sure sorry
<jlb> lol, it's ok
<jlb> noisemo, two questions:  How do I text in red?  And can I apt get this specific package?
<robotgeek> jlb: colors in here?
<word> anyone here know what it means if tvtime and kdetv only find 1 station when they run?
<CheeseBurgerMan> You get poor reception?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yes, robotgeek. Colors...
<robotgeek> i don't think you can do colors in here, lemme check
<robotgeek> you shouldn't, btwe
<word> it's through a cattv cable that gets around 70 channels
<word> So I doubt it's the result of poor reception and I used the windows software that comes with ti (Sucks really bad) and it found the channels fine...before it crashed itself.
<jlb> when someone speaks to me, it's red, why?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh
<CheeseBurgerMan> It's highlighted
<word> to show how voilent they're speaking to you?
<CheeseBurgerMan> That happens when somone says your name
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> It helps to get your attention, or that's the idea.
<word> CheeseBurgerMan: So do you know what could be wrong?
<CheeseBurgerMan> No, I don't have a TV tuner in my computer, and haven't used any of the software
<jlb> cheeseburgerman:  this is highlighted?
<CheeseBurgerMan> For me it is
<jlb> sweet, I was unsure
<jlb> any way to listen to mp3's with amarok?  I have tried using gstreamer, but I can't download the breezy package for it.
<word> why don't you continue to try to download the package...restart your computer...close some apps...stupid things that might fix it :-/ you might get lucky
<jlb> k
<CheeseBurgerMan> jlb: Try installing amarok-xine
<jlb> i'll just use xine.  it's working
<jlb> oh, cheesburgerman, didn't see that
<jlb> thx
<CheeseBurgerMan> :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> NP
<jlb> great geeks think alike
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<jlb> didn't turn my speakers down, owch!!
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol, I've done that
<jlb> now...did I hear something about firfox on kubuntu???!!
<CheeseBurgerMan> It works...
<CheeseBurgerMan> I'm running 1.5.0.1 :P
<jlb> instructions?  is it just "sudo apt-get firefox?
<CheeseBurgerMan> That's only 1.0.7
<CheeseBurgerMan> Just download 1.5.0.1 from mozilla.com, untar it, and run the firefox executable
<robotgeek> jlb, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<CheeseBurgerMan> Or better yet...look there
<jlb> can't get this kinda s**t with windows users, I must say.  Oh, robot, I censored that out for you.
* robotgeek would point jlb to a nice article on "Linux is not windows" :)
<jlb> I got the same error message about breezy backport.  Couldn't finish the download.  Will restart.
<jlb> Any reason why file search can't search a mounted NTFS drive?
<jlb> I have to copy my mp3's over, they are in seperate artist folder and if I can't use kubuntu search, I will have to go into Windows and do it there...
<johnny3d> jlb ftp the files and download them
<jlb> ftp takes forever.  I'm running 64-bit and last time 8.8GB took under 3min. to copy from one drive to the other.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah, another amd64 user
<jlb> lol
<jlb> thx
<CheeseBurgerMan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava <--- use that instead
<CheeseBurgerMan> works like a charm. :)
<jlb> I truly enjoy it.  Kubuntu doesn't too well, but I think that it's great.
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> Only problem is that 90% of all packages are exclusively i386
<jlb> not for long.
<jlb> Oh, and thanks for the link, it's working
<jlb> And did you know, Jenna Jameson exclusively uses 64bit?
<CheeseBurgerMan> No, I didn't
<jlb> not really.  But that'd be freakin' sweet if she did.
<johnny3d> bleah
<word> Anyone know lots about tv tuner apps?
<jlb> robotgeek:  is it possible to install a Gzip file?  I couldn't install an update file through sudo apt-get update.  I downloaded the gzip file it couldn't retrieve, how would I be able to install it?
<robotgeek> jlb: it might have cribbed about the gz file (which is a list of packages) just cause it might be out of sync
<word> there are tutorials around just search "install tarball linux''
<jlb> robotgeek:what do you mean?
<robotgeek> jlb: can you paste your sources.list ?
<jlb> wouldn't it just be gunzip -c filename.gz ?
<jlb> Sure, hold on.
<word> jlb: not in chat
<Kyral> Meh back to GNOME
<jlb> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/657034
<robotgeek> jlb: and you are not able to install firefox?
<word> jlb: if you're really desperate just try installing wine and install the windows version of firefox that's the easy way out.
<jlb> nope, can't install firefox either.
<jlb> if you were to run the update, does it work fine for you?/
<word> with wine?
<robotgeek> jlb: i am on dapper, so all that probably doesn't apply to me :)
<word> jlb: you can't install firefox through wine?
<jlb> don't know if I want to do that
<word> try it anyway you can always uninstall it
<robotgeek> jlb: can you pastebin?
<jlb> yesss
<robotgeek> your error, or link
<jlb> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/657034
<robotgeek> jlb: you also had a paste for the error?
<jlb> which error.  the only one I recall is for sudo apt-get update
<robotgeek> jlb: also output of "apt-cache show firefox"
<jlb> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/657049
<robotgeek> jlb: try commenting out the backport, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox" shoudl work
<jlb> explain that in ID10T talk
<robotgeek> jlb: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/657051
<jlb> same thing
<robotgeek> howdy Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi robotgeek
<jlb> what's in that pastebin?
<robotgeek> jlb: use that sources.list
<jlb> k
<jlb> robotgeek: what did you change?  It worked.  You da man, all that stuff, etc. etc.
<robotgeek> jlb: commented out backports?
<jlb> no, the sources.list file change did it.
<jlb> Got the updates and it worked.
<robotgeek> jlb: i'm happy for you :)
<jlb> only one question.  Why would I have a bad comment in a sources file from fresh install?
<Hobbsee> what was the bad comment?
<jlb> Oh, the one that was causing it was disabled.  that's why
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<word> Why would some mp3's but not all not play properly in amarok but be fine in Beep music player?
<vinboy> hi
<vinboy> how do I disable the window minimise & maximise animation?
<word> there's an animation? o.O
<word> right click on the bar and go to config window behaviour
<word> vinboy: then click on moving and then uncheck animate minimize and restore
<word> vinboy: Ok?
<vinboy> word: sorry, where do I find the window behavior?
<tciori> hello
<tciori> ne newbabies in the room?
<vinboy> yes
<noaXess> good morning
* noaXess time is 08:00 am
<robotgeek> moring
<_jer> hi.. how can i get libstdc++.so.5
<robotgeek> _jer: sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<_jer> thanks!
<Syco54645> is it just me or does kde not work well for most everyone
<Syco54645> bah
<Syco54645> k3b
<robotgeek> Syco54645: maybe just you
<Syco54645> sorry i meant k3b
<robotgeek> Syco54645: still :)
<robotgeek> Syco54645: anyways, what issue do you have?
<Syco54645> robotgeek: well i always have to set the burning speed, if i leave it on error it doesnt burn right
<Syco54645> my fifo buffer is always going up and down like crazy
<Syco54645> but dma is on
<Syco54645> when i burn dvd video it often skips in the dvd player and on the computer
<robotgeek> Syco54645: never burnt dvd's , sorry
<Syco54645> hmmm
<Syco54645> well go burn one them help me some more
<robotgeek> Syco54645: buy me a dvd burner :)
<Syco54645> but music cds often burn with skips as well
<Syco54645> i have tried even doing 1x
<_jer> what will i do (look below)?
<_jer> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<jonathan_> sudo apt-get build-essential
<jonathan_> that's what you will do
<_jer> ok.. thanks
<jonathan_> i might be wrong on the spelling but that's the package
<jonathan_> jer, what by chance are you intalling with that
<rockin_stan> jonathan_, nope, speeling is right ;)
<_jer> E: Invalid operation build-essential <- it says
<rockin_stan> syou forgot the "install"
<jonathan_> lol....duh
<chx> How could I attch a screenshot to a bug report?
<rockin_stan> _jer, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jonathan_> my gosh, I have been doing that all night
<rockin_stan> rofl
<jonathan_> i had class tonight and I couldn't answer a damn thing right
<chx> It's important -- the screenshot itself is the bug report
<_jer> i'm installing gtk+-2.8.9 ..
<jonathan_> ah
<jonathan_> you know, I was reading in the forums just now, I noticed a comment someone said. If hardware doesn't work in M$ it's an inconvenience. If it goes wrong in Linux, it's a faulty OS.
<jonathan_> That's about how some feel too....it's annoying
<robotgeek> chx: you can submit, then attach in the next post
<weedar> Can anyone reccommend a program to record sound that definetly WORKS with a usb microphone?
<jonathan_> audacity doesn't?
<chx> robotgeek: thanks! https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/39400 is posted.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39400 in kdebase "Colors do not apply to the menu bar" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<chx> wow, does Ubugtu run on the same machine -- or how it's so fast?
<chx> our bot is not this fast...
<weedar> jonathan_, no - it won't let me choose /dev/dsp1
<chx> how it is possible that I got /dev/dsp and /dev/dsp2 ????
<jonathan_> let me look
<jonathan_> http://audacityteam.org/forum/forum.php?req=thread&id=312
<jonathan_> check that
<weedar> Hm, that looks familiar.. I think I might have tried the solutions in that thread, but I'll give it another go. Thanks jonathan_  =)
<jonathan_> let me see if i can find anything else
<weedar> Brilliant jonathan_ !
<jonathan_> lol...does it work?
<weedar> no
<weedar> I was referring to you finding anything else ;)
<jonathan_> dang,...don't say brilliant then...
<jonathan_> lol
<chx> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/657110 my HDD dying????
<jonathan_> i was being hopeful :-)
<weedar> haha
<chx> i have three such line pairs in 48 hours
<jonathan_> weedar, how advanced do you want to go? :-)
<weedar> This is my day off - I'll do "anything" to get this to work
<jonathan_> well, there is one called ardour
<_jer> any suggestions in installing gtk+-2.8.9
<_jer> ?
<jonathan_> i might look at rezound first
<jonathan_> http://rezound.sourceforge.net/
<_jer> i wanted to install the xfce desktop.. it requires gtk+
<weedar> I already started dl'ing ardour, but I'll take whatever you can throw at me :)
<jonathan_> hang on jer let me look
<laszlok> _jer: doesnt apt-get resolve the dependency for you?
<jonathan_> thats what i was thinking
<jonathan_> xfce is in the reps i thought
<_jer> i says configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.7.1    atk >= 1.0.1    pango >= 1.9.0    cairo >= 0.9.2) were not met.
<jonathan_> yeah apt-get install xfce4
<jonathan_> at least the dapper ones it is
<_jer> oh?..
<_jer> i have breezy
<jonathan_> ok hang on
<jonathan_> something else I'm checking
<jonathan_> try apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<_jer> xubuntu?
<apokryphos> !xubuntu
<ubotu> methinks xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<_jer> Couldn't find package xubuntu-desktop
<jonathan_> yeah, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<jonathan_> yeah, if he's wanting xfce why not just install that
<apokryphos> _jer: it's in Universe. Enable that repository. Here's how: type /msg ubotu repositories
<laszlok> _jer: try apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<jonathan_> ha, i feel better, at least someone agrees with me
<weedar> :)
<apokryphos> yup, installing xubuntu-desktop is the recommended method for installing xfce on [k] ubuntu
<_jer> how will i enable Universe?
<jonathan_> HA, score one for me
<apokryphos> _jer: type /msg ubotu repositories
<apokryphos> .....to find out
<jonathan_> finally i get one right tonight
<jonathan_> apok, that wasn't directed at you....i haven't answered anything right tonight :)
<_jer> ok i'll try:D
<jonathan_> weedar check here too .... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=64720&highlight=audacity+usb+mic
<weedar> rezound wouldn't let me choose /dev/dsp1 (or any device, at least not that I could find), and ardour complains about not being able to connect to a JACK server
<jonathan_> yeah
<jonathan_> that dsp1 is common in everything I've read
<weedar> It would seem like all the programmers in the world don't think that /dev/dsp1 exists and therefore does not support it
<jonathan_> lol
<EricB`> Is there a way to allow kubuntu to install on to an existing reiser partition?
<weedar> that cat /dev/dsp1 > /dev/dsp command makes me hear what I say in the microhpone on my speakers, but audacity doesn't pick it up :/
<jonathan_> in that forum link there was a place to link dsp0 with dsp1
<jonathan_> at a terminal, run "AUDIODEV=/dev/dsp1 audacity"); or try running "ln -s /dev/dsp /dev/dsp0 .... did you try this weedar?
<weedar> I've tried the ln-command
<weedar> and the AUDIODEV one
<tomplast> good morning
<tomplast> i have a problem with swedish letters, can anyone help me?
<tomplast> i think im using utf8 and maybe that is whats causing my problem (cant display swedish letters properly)
<weedar> It's so frustrating to know that my microphone works. The correct modules are loaded and if I do a cat /dev/dsp1 I get garbage when talking into it (which is good!) - yet still no program can record from it
<jonathan_> yeah
<jonathan_> and accourding to them you can compile it without portmixer and that might help
<weedar> I'll try anything once..
<jonathan_> http://audacityteam.org/forum/thread/312,2;nocount;?unb553sess=dc717060fa10fcc876db965447a7cb6b#postlisttop
<jonathan_> that's the forum i think i sent you first
<tomplast> can anyone help me?
<weedar> yes, but the second page, which I didn't see =) I'll give it a go
<tomplast> i have a job that i must do :'(
<jonathan_> tom, I am sorry my friend but I cannot
<tomplast> and it will become difficult if i cant display swedish letters :'(
<tomplast> oki
<tomplast> can you tell me how to change from utf8 to iso?
<jonathan_> i can try to look it up
<tomplast> thanks
<jonathan_> have you looked in regional & layout?
<jonathan_> under system settings?
<jonathan_> that and if you have synaptic installed I would do a search for swedish...there might be some lang packages you haven't installed :-)
<tomplast> maybe
<tomplast> but i have full support for swedish
<tomplast> so i doubt it :/
<tomplast> but i will check
<tomplast> and region & layout have i allready checked
<tomplast> its swedish but i get a weird picture with a "?" inside it when it tries to display text documents containing swedish letters
<tomplast> swedish text in menus are no problem
<tomplast> just  documents
<jonathan_> open office and the like?
<tomplast> yup
<tomplast> i have tried dpkg-reconfigure locales also
<tomplast> but i dont know how to change anything
<tomplast> it just says that i have and that its okay or something like that
<jonathan_> ok, this is what i have in my dapper reps but i assume something like that will be in breezy
<tomplast> oki
<jonathan_> openoffice.org-l10sn-sv
<tomplast> im running dapper btw
<jonathan_> ok, cool
<tomplast> i have all swedish packages that i can ever want :p
<jonathan_> that's w
<jonathan_> This package contains the localization of OpenOffice.org in
<jonathan_> Swedish.
<jonathan_> do you have that installed?
<tomplast> allready installed
<tomplast> have installed swedish for kde for openoffice for dictionaries
<jonathan_> ok, then let me install it and see
<tomplast> k
<jonathan_> i'm going to be ticked if i can't get back to english :-)
<tomplast> ^^
<tomplast> btw, you arent that jonathan right?
<tomplast> jonathan with a big J ;)
<tomplast> ?
<jonathan_> ??
<jonathan_> riddell?
<tomplast> riddel or whatever his name is
<tomplast> yup
<jonathan_> LOL.....only a wanna be
<tomplast> ^^
<tomplast> i want a new hdtv, maybe i should call him :P
<jonathan_> ok, let's try this
<jonathan_> open writer
<tomplast> writer?
<tomplast> openoffice?
<tomplast> kate?
<tomplast> kwrite?
<tomplast> vi?
<jonathan_> open office writer
<tomplast> done
<jonathan_> then go to tools > options
<jonathan_> to the left....language settings
<jonathan_> try there
<tomplast> sorry but i have allready done those things
<tomplast> :)
<jonathan_> LOL
<tomplast> it has been like that since installation day
<tomplast> the problem lies not there
<tomplast> and openoffice is a shitty editor when it comes to pure text :p
<jonathan_> LOL
<jonathan_> so what are you using then
<tomplast> kate mostly
<jonathan_> let's try that
<jonathan_> ah
<jonathan_> ok
<tomplast> maybe i can take a picture
<tomplast> so you can see the problem
<jonathan_> that might help some :)
<jonathan_> i don't know how much
<tomplast> so, how can i send it too you?
<tomplast> wait i have an ftp :P
<jonathan_> lol
<tomplast> http://tomplast.com/adg.png
<tomplast> you see my problem :p ?
<weedar> How does one usually change options before compiling a program after running ./configure ?
<jonathan_> I see red text with weird characters
<tomplast> yup
<tomplast> the weird characters
<tomplast> the "?"
<tomplast> is the problem
<Hobbsee> weedar: change them during the configure
<jonathan_> yeah
<jonathan_> lol....he's a quicker typist
<tomplast> thanks for the help jonathan_ but i will try to look in a swedish community instead
<weedar> Hobbsee, add as a parameter to the .configure command?
<tomplast> maybe i have better luck there
<Hobbsee> ie, ./configure --with-includes=/usr/includes or wahtever..
<Hobbsee> weedar: yes
<weedar> ah
<Hobbsee> jonathan_: who is?
<jonathan_> ok, my apologies for not helping
<jonathan_> you
<tomplast> no
<Hobbsee> i dont remember the exact syntax for it
<jonathan_> you are hobbsee
<tomplast> dont apologize
<Hobbsee> jonathan_: true, i am.
<tomplast> im happy that you gaved me some time
<tomplast> thanks
<Hobbsee> hehe
<tomplast> take care
<jonathan_> lol....not modest are we
<jonathan_> you too tom
<tomplast> bye
* Hobbsee thought "you are hobbsee" meant "you are hobbsee?", in which case the answer is obviously yes...
<jonathan_> hobbsee, let's put the sun back at the center of the universe shall we :-)
<Hobbsee> haha
* Hobbsee was thrown off by being referred to as a "him"
<jonathan_> my lord i'm tired
<jonathan_> ah
<Hobbsee> besides that, my system just decided to stop booting, so i'm allowed to be kinda confused
<jonathan_> not cool
<Hobbsee> yes, not cool at all.
<jonathan_> well, I have to go to bed
<Hobbsee> enjoy...
<jonathan_> you know....it's really annoying to get your pc like you want it
<jonathan_> it gets kinda boring from there doesn't it
<weedar> So when did you discover these masochistical tendencies jonathan_ ?
<jonathan_> LOL
<jonathan_> that's not cool
<jonathan_> i try to help and this is my thanks :)
<weedar> hehe, what I meant was that it's fun to toy around with your computer when you have the time to do so
<weedar> But trying to get it to work and not having success when you NEED it to do something is not so fun
<jonathan_> oh yeah, i forgot about that
<weedar> But I am thankful for your help, I'm compiling audacity atm =)
<jonathan_> yeah.....usually it's solid as a freaking rock when I don't need it to work
<weedar> Murphy's Law
<jonathan_> oh yeah
<jonathan_> murphy should have patiented that
<jonathan_> but ...then it's murphy's law... HA
<jonathan_> yeah, i need to go to bed if i'm laughing at things like that
<jonathan_> someone could be nice and find me a free windows IPsec client
<weedar> Ah, when compiling things I always feel that warm fuzzy feeling of satisfaction you get from not using Gentoo
<jonathan_> yes, i said windows...i have to have it sometimes
<apokryphos> weedar: oh yeah
<jonathan_> A FREAKING MEN
<jonathan_> "uh uh....but your programs will start a quarter of a second quicker!"
<jonathan_> nevermind it takes you a day to install them
* weedar hugs apt-get
<jonathan_> boy, thanks everybody for jumping on finding me that software
<weedar> I tried google but I couldn't find anything that looked usable jonathan_
<weedar> have you tried sourceforge?
<jonathan_> a bit
<jonathan_> but nothing stood out
<jonathan_> who would have thought that would be so hard to find
<jonathan_> i have a pptp server now but it doesn't work with linux well
<jonathan_> i need something i can use with both and IPsec i think will do it
<Nakkel> Is this for real if I install koffice-doc package? "After unpacking 599MB of additional disk space will be used" also it fails with "Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/packages/koffice-15/pool-dapper/koffice-doc_1.5.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb  Size mismatch"
<Nakkel> Any ideas how to fix?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: any idea on Nakkel's problem?
<cuco> http://behindubuntu.org/interviews/JonathanRiddell/images/desktop.png
<cuco> i am seeing this transparent thing on the middle of this screen shot, does anyone know what that is?
<Hobbsee> cuco: that'd be katapult
<Hobbsee> !+katapult
<ubotu> hmm... katapult is an application for KDE designed to provide faster access to applications, bookmarks and other items. Once you've installed it, alt+f2 ->katapult, then hit Alt+Space. When splash screen appears, type the command you want.
<Hobbsee> assuming it's what i think it is...
<Hobbsee> yep, it is
<paines> morning
* cuco looks it up
<Hobbsee> hi paines
<serprime> hi..
<kosh> hello
<kunjan> off topic: does anyone have a toshiba protege r205 ?
<kosh> not I
<Hobbsee> kunjan: i've got a toshiba a10 satellite, why do you ask?
<kunjan> i need to find out the password for the stupid ghost images on the recovery cds
<_nelson> wehat is de abreviation of uskeyboard with dead keys ???
<kunjan> this model doesnt have an inbuilt cd rom and the recovery disk only work with the docking station.. which i cant get
<Hobbsee> ah...
<Hobbsee> great
<kunjan> tried replacing ghost.exe with a custom ghost that would echo the command line password
<kunjan> doesnt work
<jpetso> help! Dapper's klaptophelper won't let me suspend my laptop.
<jpetso> any idea what can be the cause of that?
<imbrandon> try #ubuntu+1
<jpetso> ok, thanks
<Kev1n> hey guys...generally what is kubuntu like on laptops?
<Kev1n> i may need to load my laptop with linux
<kosh> well I only have one laptop and it works fine but it is an older laptop
<Kev1n> kosh:. thanks
<kosh> I just have a standard pcmcia nic in it and it works fine
<Kev1n> i have a 2 month old Asus with p4 tech and 512mb ram
<vge> kubntu works fine here in my laptop
<vge> try livecd if your unsure
<Kev1n> vge: thanks
<Kev1n> will do
<Kev1n> breezy or dapper ??
<vge> try dapper first, if it dont work, go for breezy
<Kev1n> i have dapper on this PC
<Kev1n> works fine here
<dragonkh> hi
<dragonkh> is anyone running a dual core amd?
<Hobbsee> Kev1n: dapper is not stable
<Kev1n> hobbsee: yes I know
<Kev1n> but it seems stabel enough for me
<Hobbsee> so it's a good idea not to recommend it to people...
<Kev1n> stable even
<Kev1n> i was asking what expereinces others have had before i load my laptop with it
<Kev1n> i am not expecting to recommend it to anybody
<Kev1n> i have dapper on my PC
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> Kev1n: it'll be stable one day, then wont boot the next :P
<Kev1n> Hobbsee: What my intentions are ... is to swap my windows OS from the laptop to this PC and load Kubuntu on to the laptop. So stability is not a real problem as I still will be able to access the the internet with windows and still be able to chat on these forums if Dapper wont boot
<Hobbsee> that is true...
<Kev1n> the reason for swapping is that the PC has a TV tuner card which I want to utilise and no one can get Kubuntu to get thet card to operate as it should
<Hobbsee> nah, i'm just kinda cautious about recommending it to people - on some computers it seems to work fine, on others, it does horribly, then people whine "oh, i was told it was stable, hadnt broken in ages, etc"
<Kev1n> whobbsee: thanks for your caution... i appreciate that
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Kev1n> the nswap over wont happen for a couple orf weeks anyhow... i am just asking questions now as i am prone to do...:P
<Kev1n> i like to be prepared!
<Hobbsee> ah fair enough :)
<Kev1n> :)
<Kev1n> thanks for your input anyhow!
<Hobbsee> hehe not a problem
<visik7> anyone using eclipse with pydev ?
<xanax`> hello
<Kev1n> hello
<serprime> hi. can so tell me wich programms can apache avoid from answering a request from WAN?
<xanax`> serprime : try #apache
<serprime> im sure the apache2.conf is ok, the router is ok also, but i think there is a program running that blocks the request or so. i have a standard kubuntu installation. are there any firewall-programms or so? (exept xinetd)
<bhna> Riddell: i think blended is the better window decoration then the vista like in kubuntu dapper. http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=32613
<jpatrick> bhna: nice
<bhna> jpatrick: !
<jpatrick> packaging it now
<_gonzo> hello
<_gonzo> who is a net-snmp user ?
<_gonzo> ;)
<stjepan> when will be new KDE4 released?
<bhna> stjepan: fisrt alpha in october 2006
<bhna> *first
<mvv> does anyone here knows what "s&h costs" mean? I live in europe here and have never heard of it.
<ubijtsa2> shipping and handling
<mvv> damn, they want 38 dollar per keyboard to europe :(
<mvv> thanks ubijtsa2
<ubijtsa2> mvv: np
<mvv> :)
<bhna> jpatrick: where can i find your blended deb?
<jpatrick> bhna: making it
<jpatrick> bhna: i always try to prefect it when it comes to packaging
<bhna> jpatrick: ok
<nico8481> hi
<jpatrick> nico8481: hi there
<jpatrick> bhna: building now
<bhna> jpatrick: do you upload the deb on kde-look.org?
<jpatrick> bhna: not yet
<bhna>  jpatrick hm. by, go to lunch.
<sredna> Pressing the Details button for an entry in adept invalidates it
<sredna> It falls to sleep
<Drazool> hello everybody
<sredna> Adept is missing some information on why a package was upgraded
<Drazool> does anybody have much experience with amaroK?
<paines> Drazool: maybe. depends n the question
<vge> man my laptop is going down with eclipse+vmware+openofice, guess i need to schedule what i open at the same time :)
<paines>  vge lol. even a desktop pc should be pretty busy with all that 3 fat apps
<Al-Daja> what is the x libraries?
<Drazool> quick question: how do I add the kubuntu package repository to my ubuntu installation, or is that already done for me?
<paines> Drazool: kubuntu==ubuntu just kde vs gnome
<Al-Daja> Drazool, go to adept -->adept/manage repositories and enable and aply them
<Al-Daja> paines,  do you know what is the x libraries?
<paines> Al-Daja: I don't understand teh question. if you  mean the X libs, these are the libraries you neeed for Xorg
<Pupeno> Can KMail search for duplicated messages and remove them ?
<vinboy> hi
<vinboy> kde 3.5.2 is out
<vinboy> how do I upgrade my kde?
<aeon17x> vinboy: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php
<paines> vinboy: www.kubuntu.org
<sredna> Pupeno: Such a function appear to be missing. It can't be too hard to scan for messages with the same Message-ID header though
<vinboy> aeon17x: thx
<vinboy> paines: thx
<inc|freaky> hi all. where can i see at what resolution my KDE is running at?
<jpatrick> system settings
<inc|freaky> and where?
<jpatrick> Display
<paines> inc|freaky: open up konsole and give in xrandr
<inc|freaky> thx :D
<McEnroe> hi, can anybody tell me how to get the channel list with konversation?
<paines> McEnroe: "/list"
<jpatrick> bad idea
<McEnroe> any gui method?
<paines> McEnroe: and it will open up a new tab with all the cahnnels listed
<Hobbsee> hehe - very bad idea...
<McEnroe> oh, i just looked the help: F5
<McEnroe> nice warning
<Haribo^> what was the package i needed for some video files? some codec package if i remember correctly.
<Hobbsee> !+restricted
<ubotu> [restricted]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Haribo^> ah, thanks
<Haribo^> what was the command to configure the plugins for gstreamer?
<Hobbsee> !+restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Hobbsee> ?
<Hobbsee> gstreamer-0.8 register or something?
<Haribo^> hmm. must have been gstreamer-0.8 thing.
<Mitja> Can an application be sent to more than one desktop but not all?
<Haribo^> oh, i've asked this before, but is it possible to make a link act exactly like a folder?
<vge> Haribo^: ln?
<Haribo^> yeah
<nico8481_> Haribo^: create a link to the folder and then you can cd the link
<nico8481_> ln -s folder link
<Haribo^> right, it's just that most of the X apps tend to select the link instead of following it.
<Haribo^> what's the difference between a hard and symbolic link anyway?
<nico8481_> a hard link creates a new "copy" of the target while the symbolic link is just a link to it (read the manpage everything's nicely explained)
<embrik> can't play videostream in kaffeine on kubuntu, I try to do as in sarge: copy essentials into usr/lib/win32. But it doesn't work in kubuntu. Any suggestions? I'm trying to play childrens teleision on nrk.no
<nico8481_> Haribo^: the behavior of X apps that you describe seems strange to me... it the link has been correctly defined they should follow it...
<nico8481_> "IF the link..."
<Haribo^> Konqueror is just about the only app that follows it.
<Haribo^> every else just treats it like a file
<Haribo^> i'm going to have another shot at it.
<nico8481_> yup
<embrik> should I use any other mediaplayer?
<Haribo^> seems that it works now... odd.
<Haribo^> well, updating to Dapper might have something to do with it.
<nico8481_> maybe :-/
<Haribo^> oh well, there's no problem now, so all's well.
<Haribo^> thanks for the help, though
<Cin> You know the MySQL server on amaroK, how does that work?
<vge> this is a old one, but how do i prevent mousewheel changing tabs when using it over taskbar or programtabs?
<bpm> hello
<bpm> i have a problem compiling the synce-rra package
<bpm> can anybody help me please?
<Hobbsee> bpm: pastebin the error...
<Hobbsee> no one can help you unless you have at least that...
<Tm_T> "help me" doesn't give any clues ;)
<Tm_T> hmm, this is interesting... almost everything gets recompiled
<bpm> http://pastebin.com/657381
<_pip> Hello!I need help !
<bpm> i need the newest version of synce to have wm5 support
<_pip> Is there any tool for downloading in kubuntu which supports multi-thread skill?
<Hobbsee> _pip: it's not a GUI, but prozilla is very good
<_pip> I can download data fast.
<mvv> _pip: kget?
<bpm> http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=10167573&forum_id=47384
<_pip> Hobbsee: can you recommend a gui based tool ?
<bpm> there i posted my problem. you can also see there waht i want todo
<_pip> mvv: OK! I go to check it
<_pip> mvv: kget ?
<Hobbsee> mvv: not multithreaded
<Hobbsee> _pip: i hear there's a prozgui or something
<_pip> Hobbsee: which one ?
<Hobbsee> same site as prozilla...
<Hobbsee> _pip: kget is not multithreaded
<Hobbsee> IIRC
<_pip> Hobbsee: will I get it in the warehouse ?
<mvv> Hobbsee: just checked it, no multithreaded indeed
<_pip> Hobbsee: thank you!
<Hobbsee> in the warehouse?  as in, in universe?  no
<bpm> Hobbsee: can you help me?
<Hobbsee> bpm: er, no idea
<noaXess> how cab i check the dependencies of a package that is intalled?
<noaXess> ho can...
<noaXess> rrr... how.
<Banjo> Hi, I'm looking for some advice on sharing between two kubuntu breezy badger boxes - anyone?
<Haribo^> is there a way to add stuff into the "System Menu"?
<Hobbsee> noaXess: apt-cache show packagename
<Hobbsee> Har
<Hobbsee> Haribo^: right click on kmenu, edit menu
<noaXess> Hobbsee: okey.. thank you vm
<noaXess> other question.. is there a network applet for kde tray?
<Terminus> hello. for some reason, i can't get java working properly in konqueror. i tried everything the wiki and google says which are basically the same but applets still don't work. can anybody help me? thanks.
<noaXess> or some additional applets for kde
<mvv>  noaXess: or aptitude show packagename
<mvv> naoXess: you mean something to monitor the speed/data on an network interface? Knetstats does that
<_pip> Hobbsee: is there any text editor in Kubuntu ?
<jjesse> _pip: kate
<_pip> Hobbsee: can I install gedit?
<mvv> Terminus: dapper? (i have the same problem with java/flash, where others were able to get it to work(?))
<Hobbsee> _pip: kate, kwrite, kedit (not installed by default)
<Hobbsee> yes, if you want stacks of gnome...
<_pip> Hobbsee: my kate crashed.
<Hobbsee> yeah, it likes doing that
<Hobbsee> use kwrite
<Terminus> mvv: yep. dapper. i've got flash working but java doesn't seem to work.
<_pip> Hobbsee: kwrite is OK!
<Hobbsee> Terminus: it doesnt?
<Terminus> Hobbsee: well, running it from the shell works but a webpage with a java applet works.
<Terminus> mvv: have you tried rescanning for plugins in konqueror?
<Hobbsee> huh?
<Terminus> oh, sorry. i meant a webpage with an embedded java applet doesn't work.
<Terminus> mvv: for flash, i also ran update-flashplugin
<mvv> Terminus: yep, but that didn't work yet
<mvv> Terminus:  and
<mvv> $ sudo update-flashplugin
<mvv> Password:
<mvv> automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes
<mvv> erm.... sorry for the paste
<Terminus> mvv: i see... it just worked here.
<_pip> Hobbsee: Hi,I have downloaded a prozilla-2.0.4,how to install it ?
<Hobbsee> !+compile
<Terminus> i'm still confused about this KJAS thingy that konqueror seems to be using.
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<Hobbsee> you'll need ncurses, too
<Hobbsee> it's in repos...
<_pip> Hobbsee: shall I start with install-sh file or config file ?
<mvv> Terminus: it works here now with the backdown java(?)
<Hobbsee> didnt know there was an install-sh file...
<Terminus> mvv: i'm trying to get the sun jre to work with konqueror.
<mvv> Terminus: yeah, got that headache too
<_pip> Hobbsee: it is in the main dir--prozilla-2.0.4
<noaXess> in the adept tool i have one package marked as an upgrade: kdegraphics-kfile-plugins... if i want upgrade this package, its action is BREAK (upgrade) and i cant upgrade it.. any idea?
<Hobbsee> oh ok
* Hobbsee whines at mornfall 
<mhterres> morning
<_pip> Hobbsee: shall I do a command 'sh install-sh'?
<noaXess> hi mhterres
<Hobbsee> you could try...
<Terminus> mvv: most of the websites i went to didn't seem to run with the gcj default. :|
<_pip> Hobbsee: OK@
<Mars^> What is going on with DApper?
<Hobbsee> Mars^: plenty of stuff...
<mvv> Terminus: think we should do a bug report for this, just make remember the guys that it's "broken"
<imbrandon> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Hobbsee> noaXess: shut adept, then go "sudo apt-get install kdegraphics-kfile-plugins" and pastebin the results, please
<imbrandon> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Terminus> mvv: well, i don't know how to make bug reports and i'm not sure yet if this is pilot error or not. =D
<Terminus> mvv: i remember java working fine in other browsers though. just not konqueror. this KJAS business is something i've never encountered before. this is the 1st time i'm using kde in 5 years.
<vinboy_> hi
<vinboy_> after upgrading my kde to 3.5.2
<vinboy_> everytime my kopete starts my whole linux box freeze
<mvv> Terminus: i am only using linux for a year now, with mostly KDE. (but have gnome installed now, i'll take a look if i have the same findings with epiphany)
<bpm> when i compile a package with a makefile. how can i ignore warnings
<bpm> cc1: warnings being treated as errors
<noaXess> Hobbsee: oke.. just a minute..
<Terminus> mvv: firefox works fine as far as i know. haven't tested it on dapper yet though. just installed this thing last night.
<_pip> Hobbsee: Hello,how can I let a command work background?
<Hobbsee> er...what?
<mhterres> k3b &
<mhterres> for example
<mhterres> digikam &
<_pip> mhterres: OK! then if I wanna it work front ?
<mhterres> _pip: I don't understand
<_pip> mhterres: If I want a thread work unbackground,how to control ?
<mhterres> just call the command
<noaXess> Hobbsee: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/657550 then sudo apt-get install libpoppler0c2-qt http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/657555
<_pip> mhterres: you mean 'call ******',right?
<mhterres> no
<mhterres> just run the commad
<mhterres> command
<_pip> mhterres: what command ?
<Hobbsee> noaXess: again?
<mhterres> the command you want to run
<noaXess> Hobbsee: what again.?
<Hobbsee> i thought someone talked about that a couple of days ago
<Hobbsee> yeah, that can have a bug report, i think
<mhterres> If you want to k3b run background you type: k3b &
<noaXess> Hobbsee: not me..
<mhterres> If you want to k3b run not background you type: k3b
<_pip> mhterres: I want to let this command(sudo apt-get install ******) work background,but if I want to call it ,how to type ?
<v3ctor> cand if you change your mind: crtl-z then bg %1
<mhterres> call it where ?
<v3ctor> s/cand/and/
<_pip> mhterres: let it work unbackground
<mhterres> You run it background and now want to turn it unbackground ? is it ?
<_pip> mhterres: yes
<mhterres> hmmm, I don't know :-(
<mhterres> never need to do this
<_pip> mhterres: OK! in fact I just wanna watch its progress
<mhterres> hmmm, understand
<mhterres> you can use screen for that
<mhterres> It's better
<mhterres> much better
<_pip> mhterres: You mean the monitor?
<v3ctor> fg %1
<mhterres> no, the screen command
<v3ctor> will put it in forground
<_pip> mhterres: OK!
<_pip> v3ctor: roger!
<mhterres> _pip: It's a nice solution
<v3ctor> screen is a great solution
<_pip> Thank you both!
<_pip> v3ctor: I use the command 'fg %1',and it appears.
<mhterres> with screen you'll run the apt-get in "another shell" and come back to your shell
<mhterres> when you want to see the apt-get progress, you just run screen -r
<nico8481> re
* dipnlik loves screen but prefers yakuake with some tabs
<Terminus> mvv: i think i got it to work. konqueror doesn't seem to follow /etc/alternatives/java. you really have to set the path manually.
<dipnlik> yakuake is SO elegant when all you need is a quick terminal
<v3ctor> konqueror uses the firefox java plugin on my system
<v3ctor> dipnlik: easy to use?
<_pip> mhterres: but you said that I can run another 'apt-get'command in another shell ,is that so ?
<dipnlik> v3ctor: yeah yeah
<mhterres> so so
<mhterres> screen it's like a shell inside a shell
<_pip> mhterres: have you tried ?
<mhterres> yes, I use it everytime
<mhterres> It's a great solution for download files in a ssh connection
<dipnlik> `problem` with screen is that it can be a little hard to use decently if you don't learn it a little
<mhterres> you can disconnect and download continues :-)
<v3ctor> my irc session is running in screen
<mvv> Terminus: lol :) Well, if that all it takes it's an easy fix
<dipnlik> in ssh it is perfect, to have multiple terms
<v3ctor> so i can ssh into home boxen from work to chat
<mvv> Terminus: thank for sharing
<dipnlik> v3ctor: yeah yeah, detach / reattach are awesome
<dipnlik> but locally i prefer yakuake and its tabs
<dipnlik> shift arrows can open/close/switch tabs
<Terminus> mvv: yeah... i kinda expected it to obey /etc/alternatives/java though. hehe
<dipnlik> and f12 to make it come and go
<dipnlik> (just in case you don't know, yakuake is a terminal like the ones in fps games, you press a key and it comes from the top using half the screen)
<Bambino> !screen
<ubotu> I guess screen is a terminal multiplexer http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen AND http://www.macworld.com/weblogs/macgems/
<mhterres> Yes
<_pip> mhterres: OK! Perhaps I didn't use it properly. Could apt-get run in multithreaded mode ?
<mhterres> what's your need ?
<mhterres> Why you don't open 2 terminals and run apt-get in one ?
<_pip> mhterres: I can only run an apt command at one time@!and you ?
<mhterres> Ok, now I understand you
<mhterres> It's a limitation
<_pip> mhterres: )
<_pip> mhterres: yeah
<_jeff_> is there a word counting thing in kword?
<mhterres> You can just run one apt-get for time
<mhterres> cause it locks some files
<mhterres> in your local repository
<mhterres> there's nothing you can do about it
<_pip> mhterres: I see!
<v3ctor> can't have to processes updating the package database at the same time
<v3ctor> s/to/two/
<ganymed_> hallo
<ganymed_> are xorg 6.9 packages available for breezy?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<ivoks> hi all
<ivoks> #39444 needs atentions ASAP
<ivoks> eh, one s too much :)
<Hobbsee> bug 39444?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39444 in kde-guidance "Changing an user's password can change another password for a different user" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39444
<Hobbsee> i think that was being fixed by the people who did that packaging...
<ivoks> i see KDE is allready working on it
* v3ctor doesn't use GUIs to change passwds
* ivoks doesn't use KDE, but he also doesn't like bugs like this :)
<ivoks> well... bye
<jer_> what to do with this? error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jer_> help!
<v3ctor> install libstdc++.so.5
<ubuntu> help
<tijn_> hi all
<jer_> where can i get  libstdc++.so.5?
<v3ctor> sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<v3ctor> maybe
<jer_> yeah, it worked.. thanks =)
<v3ctor> np
<cfraz89> hi
<cfraz89> has anyone managed to get xgl working well under kde?
<bygdog> How can I "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" from the live Dapper DVD, to install to /mnt/hda1 ?
<stjepan> hi
<stjepan> what version of kubuntu will have KDE4?
<sredna> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<sredna> stjepan: I think that is unforeseeable so far ;)
<stjepan> sredna: xgl rocks! :)))
<stjepan> have you tried it?
<sredna> No
<cfraz89> i tried it
<cfraz89> works well in gnome
<stjepan> it's great
<sredna> I think I need a better video card
<cfraz89> but coulndt get the dapper packages to work in kde
<stjepan> sredna: what card do you have/
<stjepan> ?
<sredna> stjepan: Matrox g450/32mb
<sredna> Oooooooold
<stjepan> sredna: btw what KDE style do you use?
<sredna> stjepan: Home mixture
<sredna> http://83.73.148.136:8002/desktop20060415.png
<sredna> Yay, do something bad to my kpf :o
<tijn_> erhm my sudo broke down
<tijn_> no error, nothing
<superbnerb> sredna: what font is your desktop?
<superbnerb> awesome desktop sredna
<sredna> superbnerb: Let me check
<ganymed_> i have built my own debs for xorg 7.0 in breezy... how do i install them without getting all the dependency problems? apt is not aware of the new packages
<sredna> superbnerb: The window title is a font named 'Sirona'. The GUI font is 'BenguiatGot BK BT 11', and icons is 'Bauhaus MD'
<sredna> superbnerb: I think ksirc is sans, since I have a hard time getting bitstream vera looking nice in it
<ganymed_> sredna: md like magdeburg?
<superbnerb> so below the icons is bauhaus md
<superbnerb> great looking
<Apostle^> how do the kde gaim-like programs compare to gaim it's self ?
<sredna> ganymed_: I can't remember the meaning, but those letters are fairly common in font names and have some meaning
<jjesse> kopete is a great program
<Apostle^> better then gaim?
<jjesse> i prefer it
<superbnerb> sredna: what icon set is that mate?
<sredna> Yes, because it is a KDE program (that is, it integrates well with KDE, I can't speak about the IM functionality
<sredna> superbnerb: Gartoon in a kdeified version, you can get them at www.kde-look.org
<jjesse> Apostle^: also msn webcams work with the version that ships in dapper
<ganymed_> sredna: well, is it bauhaus like the style bauhaus?
<Apostle^> jjesse: nice.
<bygdog> Can "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" from dapper live be made to install into my empty /mnt/hda1?
<Apostle^> i think amarok / konversation are the best kde apps
<sredna> ganymed_: I guess that is what the author wants to indicate
<jer_> hi.. i have installed firefox 1.5 (coz ubuntu has 1.07 built in).. how will i make firefox1.5 default?
<Apostle^> k3b is great also
<sredna> ganymed_: It's a free font, I think it is in the huge package of free fonts available at www.kde-look.org
<vge> jer_: you mean default browser? check kcontrol and fileassosiations
<ganymed_> thx
<Apostle^> how do i change the power-saving features of kde?
<Apostle^> like it shuts my monitor off some times
<jpatrick> !tell chuso about xgl
<sredna> apokryphos: About everything related to the kde desktop can be configured in the kde control center (kcontrol)
<Apostle^> sredna: talking to me? if so thanks i found it :-)
<sredna> Including the power saving options
<sredna> Woopos
<Apostle^> kde is great :-P
<dipnlik> sredna: at home i don't have kcontrol on my katapult, dunno why
<dipnlik> sredna: dapper flight 6 there, do you know something about it?
<sredna> dipnlik: Kubuntu hides it, they are afraid of stuff with many letters on it :o
<sredna> dipnlik: I installed flight 5, but since I have every update available, I believe my system is similar to flight 6 or even newer
<sredna> I'm quite happy, although kde sometimes jams, like when I rightclick a mpg file on my desktop
<sredna> And when I end my session, kdm takes 0469809847539084753048 to show up
<sredna> But it gets better and better, for sure :)
<dipnlik> sredna: no kdm problems there, just didn't like kcontrol unavailable from katapult. System Settings is horrible :S
<sredna> dipnlik: You can run kcontrol from the prompt
<sredna> dipnlik: So if you end your session, kdm shows up in a resonable time?
<dipnlik> sredna: yeah, i know... and i have no complaints about that, but i can test that more extensively
<dipnlik> sredna: at home i usually block the session and open a new one, when closing this it doesn't take so long
<sredna> I wonder if it's a configuration issue. I do not run the kubuntu kdm theme, just the default dialog on a background
* sredna checks that the background is one colored
<Apostle^> does noatun use xine ?
<sredna> No, I believe noatun uses arts
<bhna> Apostle^: yes, and gstreamer and arts. you can change the backend
<Apostle^> bhna: okay thanks.
<Apostle^> i can't seem to find the area to change the splash screen is it in system settings?
<bhna> Apostle^: sorry only arts. thought you mean kaffeine
<bhna> Apostle^: use kcontrol
<Apostle^> where is that at?
<bhna> Apostle^: open konsolw eand type kcontrol or prees f2 and kcontrol
<tijn_> erhm my sudo broke down
<tijn_> no error, nothing
<tijn_> common prob/
<tijn_> ?
<_pip> hello!
<_pip> how to config my IP
<_pip> I use a static IP in a lan!
<Apostle^> _pip: in system settings>network
<_pip> Apostle^: OK! I see!
<ganymed_> are there backports of x.org 6.9 or 7.0 for breezy?
<Apostle^> where is the kdm theme area at?
<_pip> Apostle^: how to shift to administrator mode ?
<Apostle^> _pip: their is a button on the bottom
<bhna> Apostle^: appearance  ?
<Apostle^> bhna: let me see
<_pip> Apostle^: where ?
<Apostle^> _pip: bottom of that window
<_pip> Apostle^: I can't see!
<Apostle^> bhna: i don't see it
<bhna> Apostle^: have windows here sorry. you can edit /etc/kde/kdm/kdm.rc and backgroundrc
<bhna> Apostle^: and you can change the kde-splash in kcontrol
<ganymed_> ciao
<tijn_> any way to config sudo?
<bhna> icons, style and splash
<superbnerb> i wish there was a way to get su back
<superbnerb> no offence but hate the stance on this uber tight laptop security lol... anyone know how to do a su on kubuntu or any ubuntu system?
<tijn_> superbnerb: eeeerhm
<tijn_> there is a way
<tijn_> sudo passwd root
<sredna> superbnerb: Set a roog password
<sredna> Root
<tijn_> but some graph apps want to go into admin mode
<tijn_> and use sudo
<sredna> You can get a root shell by doing 'sodo -i'
<tijn_> yes
<superbnerb> oh... that is what i need
<superbnerb> let me try
<superbnerb> my machine tells me to sod off
<superbnerb> command not found
<tijn_> the fact with kubuntu is dat the root passwd is auto some random text
<Apostle^> you can do sudo su
<tijn_> sudo passwd root
<tijn_> :)
<tijn_> or do an expert install
<bhna>  Apostle^ near icons, style etc:
<noteventime> Hmm, I can't click some links in konqueror any more :(
<noteventime> It tries to save them to disk
<Apostle^> bhna: still dont see it
<superbnerb> oh sredna u had sodo -i, but i think u meant sudo -i
<superbnerb> thanks that's what i needed.  you the man.
<sredna> Sorry :)
<superbnerb> no worries, it works :-)
<superbnerb> don't u agree however, that sudo'ng everything sucks?
<superbnerb> i can agree with the thinking of course.
<superbnerb> ok i'm going to las vegas in a couple of hours... can't frickin wait mates :-)
<superbnerb> my  next post will be from the pool deck, if all works out.
<_pip> hello!
<tijn_> hellp
<_pip> how to config me IP
<tijn_> hello*
<_pip> how to config my IP address ?
<_pip> And how to use my Flash hardware ?
<MrKubuntuUser> Hello!  How would I go about setting up a printer so that output goes directly to the printer instead of being spooled?  Is that possible?
<_pip> hello!
<_pip>  I need help!
<mindspin> _pip: sudo ifconfig eth0 ipadress
<mindspin> sudo route add default gw ip_of_gateway
<_pip> mindspin: and gateway ,DNS and so on ?
<mindspin> thje above is for gateay
<_pip> mindspin: subnet
<mindspin> dns adress is written down in /etc/resolv.conf
<_pip> mindspin: can you teach me how to config those in graphic mode ?
<_pip> mindspin:  I am using Kubuntu!
<mindspin> kdesu kcontrol
<mindspin> network settings
<_pip> mindspin: what?
<mindspin> the rest should be self explainabele
<mindspin> type kdesu kcontrol
<_pip>  mindspin but where is the administrator mode ?
<_pip> mindspin: OK!
<mindspin> by opening with kdesu you are automatically in admin mode
<erez> ehy, i am writing a small script for amarok in python, do you know how can i assign data i get from dcop to a variable in python?
<mvv> _pip: section "internet and network"
<_pip> mvv: I know that ! But i need a root account
<_pip> mvv: how to deal with this problem.
<vinboy> hi
<mvv> _pip: kdesu *should* be root
<vinboy> i have just upgraded my kde, now i'm getting this error  Unable to find a plugin named 'kopete_msn'!
<mvv> vinboy: i would try reinstall kopete myself
<vinboy> mvv: done that
<mvv> vinboy: then i don't know myself, sry.
<vinboy> mvv: thx
<noteventime> !tango
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noteventime
<noteventime> !gnome
<_niko> hi
<jpatrick> _niko: hi
<_niko> kann mir mal wer auf die schnelle sagen, wieviel ram mein rechner benutzt (weil ich hab mir nen neuen kernel kompiliert und hab grad ka, wieviel ram da aktiv sind)
<jpatrick> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<Tm_T> Niko_K: please use english
<Niko_K> okay
<Niko_K> sorry
<Tm_T> ;)
<jpatrick> Tm_T: I use the source
<Tm_T> I use the force ;)
<Niko_K> i just wanted to ask, if it is possible to find out, how many gigabytes of ram my pc uses (because i compiled a kernel myself...(
<Tm_T> err, time to set fire to sauna ->
<jpatrick> Tm_T: lol
<Tm_T> Niko_K: "free -m" gives some hint
<Tm_T> jpatrick: yes, you know, you burn wood in fireplace, you get heat etc ->
<jpatrick> Tm_T: I thought as in set fire to the building
<Niko_K> hmm
<Niko_K> there must be something wrong
<Niko_K> do i have to add high and low memory or are they part of each other?
<milestone> hi all i am trying to compile KVideoEncoder on kubuntu dapper drake and i am getting application.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<milestone> how can i tell the compiler to look for includes under /usr/include/kde ?
<jpatrick> should do on it's own
<milestone> jpatrick: how can i verify that
<bhna> --with-includes ...
<milestone> bhna --with-includes or --with-qt-includes?
<milestone> i will just try it as is
<bhna> milestone: /configure --help
<apokryphos> milestone: why would you want it to look there?
<Niko_K> hmm
<Niko_K> another question
<Niko_K> which option is wrong in my kernel, if it doesn't know devfs
<Niko_K> ?
<milestone> configure: Unknown Option --with-includes=/usr/include/kde
<milestone> apokryphos: because the header files lie there
<milestone> ...
<apokryphos> how did you get them in there ??
<milestone> Niko_K: maybe the version number ;)
<milestone> apokryphos: package kdelibs4-dev
<Niko_K> isn't devfs not working in 2.6.16.5 anymore?
<milestone> Niko_K: devfs is deprecated since 2.6.12 i think
<Niko_K> hmm... a not too much ;)
<apokryphos> milestone: it's not put there, no. And you don't have to specify that configure option, if you installed a proper deb.
<Niko_K> okay
<apokryphos> just add --prefix=/usr
<Niko_K> that's fine then
<Niko_K> how can i tell kubuntu then not to search for it when booting??
<Niko_K> because i always get warnings like "devfs not found in kernel"
<milestone> apokryphos: installed the debs did configure but then i am getting http://pastebin.com/657860
<apokryphos> milestone: I don't really have any idea what that says. Did ./configure go fine?
<apokryphos> no errors?
<milestone> apokryphos: yes everything fine
<bhna> milestone: maybe you need an older qt-version?
<jorik> brillliant
<milestone> apokryphos: see here http://pastebin.com/657867
<milestone> bhna that sucks
<apokryphos> bhna: I really doubt that
<bhna> milestone: is there an "compatible" qt package
<milestone> apokryphos: here is the english output http://pastebin.com/657870
<apokryphos> what exactly did you put in for ./configure ?
<milestone> apokryphos: as you can see he is not able to find kapplication.h
<apokryphos> what exactly did you put in for ./configure ?
<milestone> apokryphos: I have added the include path to the src/Makefile and it seems to work
<milestone> apokryphos: as u said configure --prefix=/usr
<apokryphos> yes, that should be all you need
<apokryphos> odd
<thor> I was messing around with the Realtek sound drivers and seriously messed up my sound system. Nothing works, and I seem to have lost the snd_hda_intel module. Any ideas?
<_jeff_> hey guys
<_jeff_> you all are much nicer than the punks in #ubuntu
<_jeff_> anybody know if there are shortcut keys for xmms?
<bhna> punks?
<_jeff_> lol
<v3ctor> kde users are more mature
<_jeff_> they arent bad, its just so crowded and loud
* v3ctor waits for flames
<_jeff_> yeah ill agree
<Tm_T> jpatrick: yeah, but burning whole house doesn't give heat that long ;)
<bygdog> Hello? How do I dpkg -i to a different partition?
<_jeff_> i... dont know sir
<bygdog> That's tricky.. Deb files seem to be fine so long as you don't want to install a new system
<Sho_> Any ETA for the website coming back up?
<jpatrick> Sho_: when the servers are back
<apokryphos> Sho_: they're up
<Sho_> ah, working now
<Sho_> time to get my kubuntu fix
<Sho_> :-)
<ninHertatil> hi all
<mvv> hi ninHertatil
<ninHertatil> hi mw
<MacAnthony> any know svn fairly well?
<MacAnthony> way off topic I know
<robotgeek> MacAnthony: what you need?
<MacAnthony> Just curious what the file status of G is after doing an svn update
<MacAnthony> modified?
<thor> Anyone know how I can fix this error: "could not find module snd_hda_intel" ?
<robotgeek> MacAnthony: http://svnbook.red-bean.com/nightly/en/svn-book.html#svn.tour.cycle
<MacAnthony> awesome, thanks robotgeek
<robotgeek> MacAnthony: http://svnbook.red-bean.com/en/1.0/ch03s05.html even
<MacAnthony> First link answered my question
<me2win> thor: when do you get that error?
<MacAnthony> was more of a curious thing than a problem thing
<robotgeek> MacAnthony: cool :)
* MacAnthony isn't used to using the command line svn tool
<thor> me2win: after the Realtek drivers screwed up my soundsystem. I'm trying to load the snd modules, but they seem to be wiped from my system by the Realtek install scrips. I'm running Dapper with kernel 2.6.15-20
<me2win> ah, hmm, not sure, try asking in #ubuntu, somebody might know there
<robotgeek> MacAnthony: i've never used a gui svn tool
<MacAnthony> robotgeek: I do development on a win box so there usually isn't a good command line client
<robotgeek> MacAnthony: cygwin :)
<MacAnthony> not that tortoiseSVN is any good
<thor> me2win: thanks, I'll try that
<me2win> thor: its kind of quiet in there right now, im not sure why, hopefully it picks up soon and more people are around to answer Qs
<thor> I hope so. Not having sound on my laptop isn't the end of the world, but it would be nice to have the option. :)
<dario_23> hello....someone speak italian ?
<robotgeek> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dario_23> non c'.....
<me2win> thor: im sure there is a solution, just gotta ask at the right time :D
<thor> Probably. Maybe I'll just wait for Flight 7 and do a fresh install then.
<DjDarkman> hy ,i upraded to kde 3.5.2 ,where do i switch the resolution here?
<robotgeek> DjDarkman: either display module or
<robotgeek> DjDarkman, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DjDarkman> robotgeek: in kde 3.4.3 i had an option at he configure desktop ,but i don`t see i t now
<robotgeek> DjDarkman: should be in System Settings
<DjDarkman> my monitors resolution is set to 1024x* and cedega has set my desktop resolution to 800x600
<SteelTiger> Hi at all
* DaSkreech cringes
<roland> hallo
<roland> ich such verzweifelt ein Tool, wo ich in einem Wavefile Trackmarker setzen kann bevor ich es als Audio-CD Brenne....
<roland> wer weis was ?
<SteelTiger> audacity?
<mart> glame?
<SteelTiger> splitten?
<roland> am besten mit gui
<roland> audacity tut sowas ????
<roland> da muss ich noch mal nachsehen...
<mart> roland: http://glame.sourceforge.net/de/screenshots.var
<roland> oh ja, das sieht vielversprechend aus
<roland> Mercie
<Bennedetto> does anyone here use either an inspiron 700m or 710m?
<nuky> hi, i'm having this problem with konqueror and opening my trash.. this is my situation: http://learningspirit.co.uk/trash_access_error.png i dont understand how i can have trash:/ open in one konqueror by typing it in the address bar but if i click on the wastebin link, i get the malformed error message.. any ideas?
<mart> roland: wissen sie #kubuntu-de? :)
<mindspin> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<Bennedetto> anyone?
<mart> Bennedetto: better to say what problem you're having with it.
<Bennedetto> im just about to install, and i just want to see if there are any issues with that series of laptop
<Bennedetto> so i can be ready for it
<mart> Bennedetto: if you're worried, you could maybe try the live CD first?
<Bennedetto> its all good
<Bennedetto> im just burning the installer now
<Bennedetto> just though i'd ask :P
<mart> Bennedetto: there's some articles on www.linux-laptop.net
<Bennedetto> alright, cool thanks
<mart> Bennedetto: but, tbh, I'd only look there if you have problems - people seem to over-engineer getting linux to run on their laptops in those articles, normally
<Bennedetto> lol, alright
<Bennedetto> ill just let kubuntu do its thing and i'll see what happens
<Bennedetto> if it doesnt go to well, ill just go back to gentoo :)
<alfatau> hello, i've to launch a script on a remote machine which takes a long time to be executed, so i have to keep my machine connected and turned on because i'm running the script by a ssh session. what can i do?
<Tm_T> evening all
<DaSkreech> Hi
<mlehrer> i am a long time linux/debian user, but a total newb with kde/kubuntu - is it ok to ask some newb style questions
<mlehrer> e.g.: how do i get more than 20 desktops
<mlehrer> and how do i set sloppy focus & change the window manager keys
<robotgeek> mlehrer: right click on the pager, and configure it
<mlehrer> robotgeek: it maxes out at 20
<robotgeek> mlehrer: shortcuts are System Settings -> Regional and Accessibility
<robotgeek> mlehrer: sloppy focus, right click on window and configure
<robotgeek> mlehrer: not sure about more than 20, never acutually though anyone would use more than 6 :)
<mlehrer> i have 48 on ubuntu, and use them all
<mart> how on earth do you know where to find stuff?
<mart> (I struggled with two, until I gave up)
<robotgeek> mlehrer: just curious, how do you manage :)
<mlehrer> it can be stressful sometimes
<MrKubuntuUser> I just created a new user account in Kubuntu 6.06 Flight 6 and the sound doesn't work in the new account
<MrKubuntuUser> It did work in my install account... how can I get it to work in my new account?
<carl> whats the file I have to edit for the file repositories again?
<C-O-L-T> Hello everybody Kubuntu dead again?
<C-O-L-T> Question?
<MrKubuntuUser> carl: /etc/apt/sources.list
<C-O-L-T> How stable is Flight 6?
<carl> thanx
<DaSkreech> Pretty decent
<Apostle^> whats kbfx ?
<Terminus> MrKubuntuUser: the user should be in the audio group i think.
<MrKubuntuUser> Terminus:  Hey, thanks!  the GUI didn't add my new user to any other groups... are there any besides audio and lpadmin that users should be part of?
<Terminus> MrKubuntuUser: i guess whatever groups the 1st user is in too.
<Apostle^> does kde have a firewall like firestarter?
<robotgeek> Apostle^: gaurdog
<robotgeek> !info gaurddog
<robotgeek> info gaurddog
<Apostle^> !guarddog
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Apostle^
<Apostle^> :-P
<robotgeek> !info gaurddog
<robotgeek> Apostle^: i keep getting the a nd u mixed up :)
<Apostle^> ;-p
<mvv> apostle^: or kmyfirewall
<Apostle^> mvv: thanks
<slow-motion> hallo
<mvv> apostle^: there are two more firewall configuration tools on kde-apps.org, if you like to check them out..
<Apostle^> thanks
<lilfade> i need some help ever sence i used my browser to ftp files to my server i cant seem to connect or even visit my site any more. can someone help me figure out whats wrong?
<harleypig> I have an integrated usb webcam and an integrated tv tuner card.  Does anyone know how I can access the usb webcam info?
<harleypig> Or how I can find out?
<harleypig> usbview shows two devices, one unknown, the other is *not* the camera.
<harleypig> /dev/video0 is apparently looking at the tuner card.
<milestone> hi all
<Apostle^> ho
<Apostle^> hi
<lilfade> i need some help ever sence i used my browser to ftp files to my server i cant seem to connect or even visit my site any more. can someone help me figure out whats wrong?
<milestone> i am looking for some dvd->encoding gurus. If i have 2 dirs (VIDEO_TS and AUDIO_TS). How can I create an avi from that?
<mhterres> I'm not a dvd encoding guru, but you can use menconder to make avi files from DVDs
<mhterres> menconder is "part" of mplayer
<milestone> mhterres: the thing is there is no dvd no more
<milestone> mhterres: can u shed some light into this?
<timthelion> hello
<MrKubuntuUser> Does anybody know of a good ANSI telnet client for Linux that is able to recieve print jobs from the telnet server and print them?  Is the included telnet client capable of this?  If so, how/
<mhterres> hmmm, I understand
<mhterres> In this case I don't know
<mhterres> you should make an iso from DVD
<mhterres> so you could mount it
<mart> hmm, that sounds a bit ott.
<milestone> well in the directories there are a couple of vobs inside
<mhterres> I know
<mhterres> maybe mencoder can do this, but I'm not sure
<mart> milestone: yeah, I figrured this out the other week  - if only I could remember
<mart> milestone: I think there's a KDE app that will do it for you
<milestone> mart: PLEASE REMEBER :)
<mart> milestone: hmm, there are sevel listed on kde-apps.org
<milestone> mart i have compiled kvideoencoder but no fun
<mart> milestone: tbh, last time I needed to do something like it I just used the command line
<milestone> mart and how?
<milestone> mart i will be doing anything
<mart> milestone: well, I only wanted the .vob files not .avi so I used dvdbackup and libdvdcss
<mart> milestone: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DVDRippingandEncoding?highlight=%28dvd%29
<milestone> mart thx
<menno> hi. just installed kubuntu dapper but i have already some problems
<MrKubuntuUser> menno:  What problems?
<larkin> Can anybody recommend a good c++ compiler for kubuntu
<jpatrick> g++
<larkin> How diifcult is it to install?
<robotgeek> larkin: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jpatrick> larkin: sudo apt-get install g++
<jpatrick> in the konsole
<menno> i was trying Kubuntu 5,10 but couldn't get amarok to work. so i erased it and installed Dapper. adept doesn't work
<carlos> anyone in here successful with compiz/xgl on new kubuntu dapper? ive tried everything and i need some help plz
<MrKubuntuUser> menno:  Hmm... I get the two mimetype errors, but it works after you click OK
<jpatrick> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<MrKubuntuUser> menno:  Are you completely up-to-date?
<carlos> thnx jpatrick
<menno> well i give my password and nothing happens
<menno> so i can not update
<MrKubuntuUser> menno:  open Konsole and type sudo apt-get update
<menno> ok
<MrKubuntuUser> menno:  when that finishes, type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MrKubuntuUser> menno:  press 'y' and then wait for it to finish
<menno> it seems there's a problem because it says adept is already working?
<menno> it says:Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mart> close adept first
<menno> i don't see adept
<MrKubuntuUser> menno:  Adept must have crashed.  type sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/
<MrKubuntuUser> menno:  that will delete the lock
<MrKubuntuUser> WAIT
<MrKubuntuUser> menno:  wait
<mart> MrKubuntuUser: !!!
<Bambino> lol
<MrKubuntuUser> menno:  sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<MrKubuntuUser> menno:  heh heh
<menno> done phew
<menno> it tells me to put in the CD
<menno> CD is running
<menno> but also the internet...
<menno> i still like Kubuntu a lot
<MrKubuntuUser> menno:  yeah, sometimes it uses the CD's packages instead of redownloading
<menno> still updating...at 8% from the internet that is
<menno> i'm gonna get me a glass of wine
<menno> update at 15%
<menno> and so is my wine
<MrKubuntuUser> menno:  How fast is your Internet connection?
<menno> i'm at 30% now
<menno> so it's not too fast and not too slow
<sean> Define too fast...
<mhterres> menno: what are you doing ?
<waylandbill> The system clock runs faster than real time. 20 minutes are added to the clock in real world 5 minutes. Is there anything that can be done about this problem?
<menno> mhterres: i'm having trouble getting adept gui to work in Kubuntu Dapper. MrKubuntuUser is helping me out :-)
<sean> waylandbill: Are you over/underclocking your CPU?
<waylandbill> sean: nope. It's whatever the factory setting is set to.
<sean> waylandbill: Dapper or Breezy?
<waylandbill> sean: Breezy
<mart> waylandbill: you can run a ntp client...
<waylandbill> mart: is there one I can cron to run more often than the one that is built into the clock applet?
<mart> waylandbill: you wont need to cron it -    apt-cache show ntpdate
<sean> waylandbill: this will diagnose your computer:
<MrKubuntuUser> sean:  I've seen the exact same thing in Virtual PC 2004 running Kubuntu Breezy and Dapper
<sean> waylandbill: date +"%s"; sleep 1; date +"%s"
<sean> waylandbill: write that into a konsole
<sean> waylandbill: konsole is in K > System > Konsole
<zblach> quick question. i'm running kde 3.5.1. how can I setup my samba ioslave correctly?
<sean> waylandbill: report back what it says
<menno> MrKubuntuUser: uhm 41% now
<waylandbill> 1144960346, 1144960347
<mhterres> menno: I see
<sean> waylandbill: now try the following:
<sean> waylandbill: date +"%s"; sleep 15; date +"%s"
<mhterres> menno: I prefer to use the good and old apt-get :-)
<menno> MrKubuntuUser: i can see why. because it's working right?
<waylandbill> 1144960534, 1144960549
<larkin> Hello, jpatrick
<sean> waylandbill: Perfect. You can also try in Python.
<sean> waylandbill: You can do the following:
<larkin> I got the packages, where is the g++ compiler
<MrKubuntuUser> menno: what do you mean?
<sean> waylandbill: hold down the "new tab" button, and select python interpreter
<sean> waylandbill: In interpreter, type in the following
<sean> waylandbill: time.time(); time.sleep(10); time.time()
<larkin> Can anybody tell me how to install a c++ compiler in Kubuntu
<menno> MrKubuntuUser: well i think i can't get adept to work but apt itself is still working
<sean> waylandbill: oops - you'll need to do this instead: import time; time.time(); time.sleep(10); time.time()
<menno> maybe it has to do with the gui of adept? i may say stupid things but i'm a newbie
<sean> waylandbill: Report back what it says
<waylandbill> 1144960900.0775459, 1144960910.076005
<sean> waylandbill: yours has better accuracy than mine.
<menno> MrKubuntuUser: this is the second day i'm using irc
<MrKubuntuUser> menno: no, it's OK.  Adept can't run while apt-get is running, though.  Only one program can use APT at a time.  Adept is just whacked out in Dapper.
<sean> waylandbill: go into adept and make sure ntpdate is installed
<MrKubuntuUser> menno:  It should be fixed by the time Dapper is released on June 1.
<menno> i want to get some experience in Linux and this is a good way to learn i think
<waylandbill> yup. and it's the latest version.
<MrKubuntuUser> menno:  Yes, it's great for learning to go in and do stuff with Linux (such as apt)
<rohan> is there an ftp from where i can dl kde 3.5.2 and koffice 1.5 for breezy ?
<sean> waylandbill: In the "shell" tab in konsole, and type "sudo kcron", and type your password if/when it asks for it
<hume> hi... how do I change the kdm log in screen from the blue kubuntu image? I tried setting another background throuhg the System settings, but still I get this blue Kubuntu screen..
<menno> i know excactly what i want to do with Linux and i will go there slowly but sure
<sean> waylandbill: a new window should open
<MrKubuntuUser> menno:  how are you planning on using Linux?
<menno> MrUbuntuUser: 58% now
<rohan> hmm.. no FTP mirrors for kde and koffice ?
<menno> i want to have a slick and basic musicmachine
<rohan> i cant use wildcards
<rohan> in wget http :S
<MrKubuntuUser> menno:  yes, I've heard good thinks about amaroK.  Haven't used it much, though
<menno> MrKubuntuUser: but uptil now i've had great difficulties getting my soundcard to work. So Dapper is the latest version and maybe it will be recognised there
<menno> MrKubuntuUser: no i mean making computermusic myself
<MrKubuntuUser> menno:  OHOHOH!  OK, sorry about misunderstanding you.  What kind of sound card do you have?
<timthellion> heelo
<timthellion> does anyone know about networking problems with ndiswrapper?
<menno> MrKubuntuUser: an intergrated chip, realtek High Definition. Works under XP, must work under Linux (yet)
<timthellion> can anyone help me with ndiswrapper?
<menno> MrKubuntuUser: It's sounds OK, but in the end i will render my music digitally so the soundchip doesn't have to be the highest quality.
<hume> anyone know why I cannot get rid of the kubuntu log in screen? I'd like another background but it does not change
<menno> MrKubuntuUser: 71%
<timthellion> how do I make sure my kernal does not have 4k stacks enabled?
<timthellion> hello?
<Oli> check the kernel config?!
<timthellion> ok weres that (this is my 5th day of linux)
<Oli> dunno how to check if you havent kernel sources and regenerated the config
<Oli> dunno kubuntu actually oO
<timthellion> grr
<timthellion> just trying to get online..
<Oli> maybe you ask in teh forums, I'm note quite sure why you should touch the kernel
<timthellion> ndis recognises my awlh3025 but when I try to enable it it just disables
<timthellion> I was making a stab in the dark based off this  http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List#A
<timthellion> Card: Airlink+ 802.11g Model AWLH3025
<timthellion> Chipset: TI ACX111
<timthellion> pciid: 1046:9066
<timthellion> Driver: [17] 
<timthellion> Other: Cheap at Fry's. Make sure your kernel does not have 'use 4k stacks' enabled.
<menno> MrKubuntuUser: 85% now
<XVampireX> Hi
<XVampireX> What's up everyone?
<timthellion> I am having ndis problems
<XVampireX> Can I run Enlightenment on top of KDE or is Enlightenment a different Desktop Enviorment?
<MrKubuntuUser> menno:  how's it going?
<menno> MrKubuntuUser:well i'm at 94%
<menno> these updates took me about an hour
* Oli thinks to fire up kubuntu flight 6, any things speak against?
<XVampireX> Is anyone using Enlightenment at all?
<menno> MrKubuntuUser: 99%
<menno> MrKubuntuUser: i imagine i have to reboot soon?
<menno> MrKubuntuUser: i guess i'm ready
<menno> MrKubuntuUser: i will make a reboot
<MrKubuntuUser> menno:  it finished installing packages?
<MrKubuntuUser> menno:  not just downloading?
<menno> MrKubuntuUser: i'm back with a new kernel (i think)
<MrKubuntuUser> menno:  OK.  Try out Adept
<menno> MrKubuntuUser: it works but with errors: could not find mimetypes
<MrKubuntuUser> menno:  That's OK.  It works after that, though, right?
<menno> MrKubuntuUser: yes i can use it thank you
<MrKubuntuUser> menno:  No problem.
<menno> MrKubuntuUser: i have to go to bed it's getting late. Thank you again MrKubuntuUser for your help:-)
<MrKubuntuUser> menno:  No problem!  Glad Adept is working again for you.
<MrKubuntuUser> menno:  well, not again, but you know what I mean :D
<menno> MrKubuntuUser: good night see you
<Pupeno_> How do I replace the Ubuntu start splash screen for the Kubuntu one ?
<Tm_T> Pupeno_: you mean usplash?
<Pupeno_> Tm_T: probably.
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> kubuntu-artwork-usplash
<Tm_T> that's your package ;)
<Pupeno_> Tm_T: it's installed.
<Tm_T> Pupeno_: oh well, I don't remember how that stuff worked, sorry
<Pupeno_> ok.
<Bennedetto> alright, ive got this kubuntu running now, but i've got a quick question
<Bennedetto> my laptop monitor uses a 1280 by 800 resolution, but the Display settings in the System Settings will only allow 1024 by 768
<Tm_T> Bennedetto: have you ever touched to xorg.conf ?
<Bennedetto> yes i have
<Bennedetto> i should just change it in there?
<Tm_T> well, add
<Tm_T> if it's not already there
<Tm_T> that's first step
<haypo> hi! how can i install kde 3.5.2 on Kubuntu?
<haypo> i have KDE 3.5.0
<Chryseus> www.kubuntu.org
<Tm_T> !kde352
<ubotu> Tm_T: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> !kde3.52
<ubotu> Tm_T: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Tm_T> !kde3.5.2
<ubotu> methinks kde3.5.2 is to upgrade to KDE3.5.2, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php (add the deb...line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<Tm_T> aah, someone "fixed" it
<Chryseus> :/
<Chryseus> how stupid is that?
<Tm_T> Chryseus: really
<Chryseus> broken things<3
<Bambino> does anyone know how i can make amarok work on my pc? I have dapper, but the xine engine is not working at all
<Chryseus> Bambino: how is it _not_ working?
<Bennedetto> Tm_T: all of the monitor info in my xorg.conf is set to 1280 by 800
<Chryseus> Bennedetto: modelines too?
<Bennedetto> yep
<Chryseus> are they correct?
<Bennedetto> Section "Monitor" Identifier      "Generic Monitor" Option          "DPMS" Modeline        "1280x800@60" 83.91 1280 1312 1624 1656 800 816 824 841
<Bennedetto> EndSection
<Chryseus> seems right :/
<Bennedetto> yeah, thats what i though... but the display manager only has 1024 by 768
<haypo> thanks Tm_T (and the bot ubotu)
<haypo> Tm_T: i'm upgrading ... ;)
<Tm_T> yay!
<Bambino> Chryseus, when i play my music in amarok, it just jumps between them, without generating an error, almost as if i had no support for the mp3s.. however i can listen to them in xmms.
<Chryseus> *sigh*
<Blissex> Bambino: perhaps it does not use the same MP3 libraries, there are several types.
<Blissex> Bambino: but most likely...
<Blissex> Bambino: you have a version of amaroK that has been compiled without any MP3 support.
<Chryseus> Bambino: kubuntu.org -> faq -> I can't play mp3's
<Chryseus> or something
<Blissex> Chryseus: but <Bambino> can play MP3s with XMMS he has said, so he has already done some of that.
<Chryseus> nope
<Blissex> Bambino: you need to upgrade most/all of your music players to the non-official versions that do use the non-official codecs.
<doktoreas> hi guys!
<Chryseus> http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#mp3s
<doktoreas> just for knowing, witch tool ubuntu, uses to get the right resolution on the livecd?
<Bambino> Chryseus, I am running gstreamer0.10 is that enough or i need 0.8 aswell
<Chryseus> ..you on dapper?
<Bambino> Chryseus, yes.
<doktoreas> does it uses ddcxinfo-knoppix ?
<Chryseus> And now you tell me
<Bambino> Chryseus, Bambino does anyone know how i can make amarok work on my pc? I have dapper, but the xine engine is not working at all
<Tm_T> Bambino: tell me more about it
<Bambino> Chryseus, :P
<Tm_T> "doesn't work" doesn't tell anything about the problem
#kubuntu 2006-04-19
<Chryseus> install libxine-extracodecs
<Tm_T> Chryseus: straight to solution before prolem is revealed? =)
<Chryseus> Tm_T: scroll back
<Bambino> Tm_T, ive been discussing this the last 10 min :P
<Tm_T> aah =)
<HymnToLife> anyway, Dapper issues are on #ubuntu+1
* Tm_T is doing to many things at the same time
<Bambino> Chryseus, thanks bick time mate.
<Bambino> big
<Tm_T> Chryseus: carry on pal ;)
<Chryseus> Bambino: np.. next time #ubuntu+1 with that dapepr :P
<Bambino> k sry
<MrKubuntuUser> would anybody here know of any Linux telnet clients (besides the included "telnet" program)?
<Chryseus> MrKubuntuUser: well.. what's wrong with "telnet?"
<Chryseus> I don't think nobody bothers to make "any better" :P
<Bambino> isnt putty a telnet client? (or am i mistaking) ;)
<Chryseus> Bambino: not entirely, it's able to use raw, telnet, rlogin and ssh protocols
<MrKubuntuUser> Chryseu:  I need a telnet client for use with Innovative INNOPAC.  INNOPAC uses VT102 printing stuff for printing to local printers, and that doesn't seem to work with "telnet"
<MrKubuntuUser> *Chryseus
<MrKubuntuUser> Chryseus:  or is ther a way to get "telnet" to work with local printing?
<Chryseus> MrKubuntuUser: sry, don't know about that :(
<Chryseus> my printer doesn't even work with linux :P
<slow-motion> n8
<MrKubuntuUser> Chryseus:  no driver?
<Chryseus> nope.. stupid canon
<beefsprocket> anyone used exim4 and gmail as a relay?
<Bennedetto> sorry, im back again, another quick question
<Bennedetto> i was trying to restart the xserver, but i cant get it to start again
<beefsprocket> after having done what Bennedetto ?
<_john> hey, whenever i configure kopete, it crashes on me
<Bennedetto> beefsprocket: i edited my xorg.conf
<beefsprocket> for nvidia or ati?
<Bennedetto> ati
<Bennedetto> no, intel
<Chryseus> Bennedetto: egrep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Bennedetto> intel i810
<beefsprocket> Chryseus seems to know what to do..
<Chryseus> well.. that'll tell what the real error is..
<Chryseus> :P
<Chryseus> been there, done that.. everybody should know it ;)
<beefsprocket> i was jsut there trying to get the new nvidia to work on dapper :P
<Chryseus> :)
<Bennedetto> alright, it says... hold on i have no mouse so i have to copy this manually :)
<Bennedetto> (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown  (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<Bennedetto> thats all i got from that command
<Chryseus> hmmm...
<Chryseus> wierd.. what did you change?
<beefsprocket> Bennedetto: are you using gdm or kdm? there is some strange problem with gmd and cupys recently
<Bennedetto> kdm
<beefsprocket> nm then
<beefsprocket> have you stopped kdm?
<beefsprocket> and then restarted or did you reboot?
<Bennedetto> yes, i restarted it manually
<beefsprocket> ok
<Bennedetto> i did both
<Chryseus> Bennedetto: what did you change in xorg.conf?
<Bennedetto> umm for my monitor on the modeline
<me2win> !wireless
<ubotu> I heard wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<Bennedetto> i changed "1280x800@60"
<Bennedetto> to the same thing but without the @60
<Chryseus> change it back? :P
<Chryseus> seems pretty wierd though.. never knew that would matter :/
<toxic_> [sed help]  is there a way to only return data matching pattern rather than deleting data matching pattern ? (ie this deletes data: sed -e 's/[0-9] //g' while I want to return only the numbers)
<Bennedetto> yeah, i was just going to change it back
<Bennedetto> so, i changed it back, and restarted kdm
<Bennedetto> still no gui :(
<Chryseus> you must've changed something else too :P
<Bennedetto> nope, i swear that i didnt
<Chryseus> ok.. did you install something?
<Chryseus> upgrade?
<Bennedetto> i installed a bunch of stuff
<Bennedetto> upgraded and installed
<Bennedetto> (im normally a gentoo user, so i wanted to get some of the more useless things off)
<Chryseus> and that Xorg.0.log doesn't tell anythign else?
<Bennedetto> ill chekc
<Bennedetto> check*
<Chryseus> useless stuff.. like what? :D
<Bennedetto> just like documentation that i dont need
<Bennedetto> kde programs that i dont use
<Bennedetto> nothing that should kill x
<beefsprocket> try a full upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<Bennedetto> though i do see where it says that it doesnt recognize 1280by800 so it switches to 1024 by 768
<Bennedetto> i did a full upgrade earlier today
<Bambino> where can i change my screen resolution
<Chryseus> Bennedetto: hmm.. I'm running out of ideas :/
<Bennedetto> as am i
<beefsprocket> try commenting out your modeline(s) entirely
<h3sp4wn> Bennedetto: If you use aptitude instead of apt-get then If you uninstal saomething it takes away the deps
<beefsprocket> also, do you have your horizontal and veritcal refresh rates set? I think most 1280x800 laptops are 31.5-90 for horizontal, and 60 for vetical
<Bennedetto> i was using adept, so whatever that does i dont know when it comes to the dependencies
<Chryseus> Bennedetto: because if xorg doesn't start it should have errors in log.. and if there's nothing.. beats me
<Chryseus> you accidentally removed whole xorg? :P
<Bennedetto> lol
<Bennedetto> heres what i get when i sudo startx
<Bennedetto> xinit: connection refused (errno 111): unable to connect to xserver xinit: no such process (errno 3): Server error.
<beefsprocket> Bennedetto: try backing up your xorg then and run xorgconfig to rebuild a new one
<Bennedetto> kk
<beefsprocket> or installing xserver-xorg again
<Bennedetto> where is xorgconfig
<Bennedetto> its not in my path atm i dont believe
<beefsprocket> ack!
<beefsprocket> Bennedetto: ok, do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg instead then
<laszlok> Bennedetto: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will recreate your xorg.conf
<beefsprocket> :)
<Bennedetto> xserver-org is broken or not fully installed
<Bennedetto> thats what i get, so i must have removed something i shouldnt have
<me2win> !info ndisgtk
<me2win> !ndisgtk
<beefsprocket> Bennedetto: ok, so remove it and then reinstall
<beefsprocket> what is going on here?
<Bennedetto> alright, i dont know how to use apt-get, im usually more of a emerge kinda guy
<beefsprocket> ok: apt-get remove xserver-xorg
<beefsprocket> or, simply apt-get install xserver-xorg
<beefsprocket> (try the install first)
<Bennedetto> i need my cd to do it? i cant do it over the internet?
<beefsprocket> you can do it over the net
<beefsprocket> aptitude, dpkg, and apt-get all reference one file and one major directory
<beefsprocket> namely, /etc/apt/sources,list for repositories
<beefsprocket> and /var/cache/apt/archives for .deb storage on your machine
<Bennedetto> its telling me to put the cd back in
<beefsprocket> if you don't have the cd (you don't need it), comment out the very top line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<beefsprocket> and then run apt-get update
<beefsprocket> then do apt-get install xserver-xorg
<beefsprocket> you'll never need the cd again either
<me2win> !ndisgtk
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, me2win
<Bennedetto> sorry, this is some crazy joinging and quitting
<Bennedetto> alright, i edited the file
<Bennedetto> then it was apt-get update right?
<beefsprocket> yep
<beefsprocket> that updates so that you don;t use the cd anymore
<Bennedetto> k and now i can do the install?
<Bennedetto> alrighty, its installing
* Bennedetto hopes for the best
<beefsprocket> excellent
<beefsprocket> you'll be up and running in no time now
<Bennedetto> so when its done, i should be able to startx right?
<beefsprocket> you using a different computer or a commandline irc client?
<Bennedetto> commandline irc
<beefsprocket> you should be able to  do /etc/init.d/kdm start actually
<Bennedetto> im actually sshing into my gentoo box to irc
<beefsprocket> which is what normally happens when you start up your computer
<beefsprocket> right
<Bennedetto> omg im in a gui!
<beefsprocket> wicked
<Bennedetto> yay!!!
<beefsprocket> so what's next then Bennedetto? xgl?
<Bennedetto> lol, not yet
<Bennedetto> i want to get 1280 by 800 first
<beefsprocket> right, I think like I said above (since I use the same res) specify your proper h/z refresh rates
<beefsprocket> like 31.5-90 for horizontal, 60 for vertical
<Bambino> is it possible to save a screen session as a log file?
<Bennedetto> so, im assuming that thats in my xorg too beefsprocket
<beefsprocket> yep
<beefsprocket> in the monitor section
<beefsprocket> comment out whatever is there (the two relevant lines) and then add yours
<beefsprocket> then you want to check to make sure that your display depth matches your screen resolution
<beefsprocket> for example, in depth 4, the first entry  should be "1280x800"
<beefsprocket> sorry depth 24
<mayank> Bambino, you can redirect the screen session on a file
<Bennedetto> heres what im going to do
<Bennedetto> im going to post my xorg.conf in pastebin
<beefsprocket> I'll edit
<Bambino> mayank, How?
<beefsprocket> :)
<Bennedetto> perfect!
<mayank> using > x.log
<mayank> ie ls -l > x.log
<robotgeek> mayank: he meant gnu screen
<word> What could be wrong if certain mp3's don't play right on Amarok?
<robotgeek> Bambino: maybe screen -L
<cathal> anyone reccommend an ftp program for KDE?
<beefsprocket> konqueror works
<_pip> cathal: gftp is very good!
<_pip> cathal: I promise
<beefsprocket> _pip: I find it crashes all the time
<cathal> yea i used gftp on Gnome but looking for one for kde
<beefsprocket> but it is nice when it works fo rsure
<beefsprocket> kftpgrabber is another good one then
<_pip> beefsprocket: Did you ? I am sorry to hear that! But I didn't
<beefsprocket> lucky -- i'd much rather use it for sure otherwise
<_pip> cathal: Hey ,gftp can also be used for kDE
<kosh> I juse use konqueror for ftp
<kosh> it works well
<_pip> cathal: you can find it with Adept
<kosh> however mostly I use sftp and not ftp since ftp is insecure
<beefsprocket> kosh: agreed, most stable of the 3, tabs, bookmarks, integrates with kwallet
<kosh> beefsprocket: intergrates with kget also
<cathal> _pip, yea i know i just wanted to see if their was anything better or looks nicer really, a bit plain, i like my eye candy lol
<kosh> beefsprocket: so downloads can be resumed etc
<blackflag> For sftp you can use kasablanca
<beefsprocket> kosh: try using fish://
<beefsprocket> (in konqueror that is)
<kosh> beefsprocket: fish is for when you can use sftp
<beefsprocket> exactly -- it is ssh
<kosh> beefsprocket: it is not a replacement, it tries to simulate the same stuff as sftp does over scp
<kosh> beefsprocket: however why would I use fish when all my ssh servers are ssh2 and already support sftp?
<beefsprocket> right, but it work in konqueror's gui
<kosh> sftp does also
<beefsprocket> really? that I did not know
<kosh> and it has for years
<beefsprocket> never tried it -- that's handy
<kosh> yup I have been using sftp though konqueror since 2.0 or so, however with 3.0 is has worked better
<beefsprocket> cool, Ima have to try it then
<kosh> fish is nice, I just don't see the point of using scp to pretend to be sftp when sftp is available :)
<beefsprocket> I learned with scp
<kosh> I learned with telnet, zmodem, kermit etc :)
<beefsprocket> no comment  :P
<_pip> beefsprocket: can you reccomend a download tool with multi-threaded skill ?
<beefsprocket> nope
<beefsprocket> does flashgot integrate with anything like that?
<kosh> using archie to find stuff and how cool it was when mosaic and netscape first came up
<kosh> and stuff like interlaced gifs
<_pip> beefsprocket: Does it work on linux?
<beefsprocket> yeah, with firefox and kget
<beefsprocket> I rather like it
<_pip> beefsprocket: let me see...: )
<kosh> _pip: why not just use konqueror? you can even use it with kget transparently
<Bambino> I have two questions. 1: Where do I choose how many Desktop to display in my tasbkar? 2: How can I make it so I can see the trash can, System menu, Home folder..? thanks
<_pip> kosh: kget ?  In fact I used Kubuntu several days ago,so I don't know that. Thank you
<kosh> just install kget at run it once, from then on it should startup on its own
<kosh> and it integrates transparently with konqueror
<kosh> it is just a download manager, konqueror would still be the ftp program
<kosh> but you can define in kget how many files to get at a time, how retries are handled etc
<kosh> it works very well together
<kosh> well I am wandering off
<beefsprocket> Bambino: right click on the dekstop applet in your kicker bar
<beefsprocket> then configure desktops
<Bambino> thanks
<beefsprocket> :)
<davix> how do I play .amr files (gsm wav format) in kubuntu
<carlos> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<_pip> ubotu: Hello!
<ubotu> Hi, _pip!
<_pip> ubotu: Do yo know kget?
<ubotu> _pip: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Bambino> Anyone here has a tras can? And can tell me how to get it to work so when i remove everything it shows as emtpy, and when i put something in it, itactually shows as something in it? ;)
<word> Interesting question....you basically want it to change the icon when you have contents in your trash can?
<Bambino> word, That is correct.
<_pip> mayank:Hello, how canI get kget?
<larkin> is there an easy-to-install c++ compiler for Kubuntu
<mayank> use apt-get install gcc
<MrKubuntuUser> Hi... is anybody else getting "memory corruption detected" in their syslog from kdm on Dapper?
<MrKubuntuUser> I started getting that after dist-upgrading this afternoon.
<mayank> sudo apt-get install kget
<MrKubuntuUser> KDM still seems to function properly, but I just noticed several of those entries in my syslog
<_pip> mayank: thank you!
<mayank> np
<mayank> _pip: you can use anjuta also
<_pip> mayank: it said "I cann't find it!"
<_pip> mayank: sudo apt-get install anjuta?
<mayank> yes
<Bennedetto> beefsprocket: I got it!
<_pip> mayank: failed
<beefsprocket> wicked
<_pip> mayank: none
<Bennedetto> mmm proper resolutions
<MrKubuntuUser> Any Dapper users here that updated this afternoon?
<beefsprocket> did it have anything to do with proper vet/horiz refresh? I realised that I posted the wrong numbers :(
<mayank> _pip: for gcc you have to use: sudo apt-get install gcc++
<Bennedetto> nope, it is the vid card
<Bennedetto> i just followed a tutorial on the ubuntu forums
<beefsprocket> hmm, what did you have to change?
<Bennedetto> and voila
<beefsprocket> cool
<_pip> mayank: Then ...?
<beefsprocket> that rocks dude
<Bennedetto> i had to install a patch, and change my modline
<mayank> _pip: that will install gcc++ and anjuta on your system
<beefsprocket> it was a patch. stupid intel
<Bennedetto> pretty much
<Bennedetto> yay
<Bennedetto> im so happy now
<beefsprocket> good that someone else had the problem first though :)
<mayank> you can use gcc at the command line to compile the c++ programs
<beefsprocket> time to customize kde then?
<Bennedetto> yeppers!
<_pip> mayank: see
<beefsprocket> Bennedetto: mtaskbar, kbfx, polymer, and a few others are what I start with
<beefsprocket> and superkaramba of course
<mayank> _pip: anjuta is IDE for C/C++ programs
<_pip> mayank: No!I want kget!
<mayank> ok
<Bennedetto> can i just apt get those?
<Bennedetto> or will they be in adept
<mayank> ok
<mayank> sudo apt-get install kget
<mayank> this should work
<_pip> mayank: Can't make it
<mayank> ok what are u getting
<_pip> mayank: my computer said it couldn't find the package
<_pip> mayank: strange
<mayank> _pip: have u set apt-get before
<_pip> mayank: Forgotton
<mayank> ie /etc/apt/sources.list
<beefsprocket> Bennedetto: superkaramba is there, not sure about the others (i build them from source off kde-look.org)
<_pip> mayank: maybe that would be the problem
<mayank> _pip: i think
<Bennedetto> nope, im not seeing superkaramba in adept
<beefsprocket> might be in universe or multiverse then
<beefsprocket> good good
<Bennedetto> im so tempted to uninstall the drivers for my touchpad
<Bennedetto> but i know ill regret it
<beefsprocket> just make sure if you do that you don't take X with you this time :P
<Bennedetto> lol
<Bennedetto> i know how to fix it now
<beefsprocket> I use mine enough to have resigned myself to dealing with it
<_pip> mayank:I made it
<mayank> _pip: great :)
<Bennedetto> beefsprocket: i just hit my touchpad all the time when im typing
<beefsprocket> I think you can lock it on most laptops
<Bennedetto> i have yet to find the key to do it
<Bennedetto> but yes, you usuallycan
<beefsprocket> hmm
<Bennedetto> but i can deal cause my new resolution is HAWT
<beefsprocket> lol
<_pip> mayank: I have made kget together with konqueror,so how can I use it ?
<mayank> _pip: in konqueror "Tools" -> "Download manager"
<Bennedetto> so beefsprocket, what widgets do you use with superkaramba
<_pip> mayank: shouldn't it open antomaticlly when I clicked a link for downloading?
<Pool> hello
<beefsprocket> umm, I like aero all in one, liquid weather, and sound mania
<beefsprocket> but try them all
<Pool> can someone help me with something?
<beefsprocket> and use kde-look.org
<beefsprocket> Pool: what's up?
<Pool> hi there
<Pool> trying to install firefox
<Pool> got it untarred
<Pool> cant seem to get it running
<beefsprocket> the 1.5 from mozilla.org then?
<Pool> yes
<Pool> latest version
<beefsprocket> are you running it from a command line?
<Pool> I have permissions, and am logged in as su
<Pool> yes from command line
<_pip> mayank: why I can't see it under tool?
<beefsprocket> Pool: are you getting a can't connect to display 0:0 or something like that?
<mayank> _pip: Select "show drop target"
<Pool> pool@Pool:~/firefox$ ./firefox
<Pool> ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Pool> pool@Pool:~/firefox$
<Pool> is what I get
<beefsprocket> right, try running the other firefox executable
<beefsprocket> there are two
<Pool> o
<Pool> firefox-bin?
<beefsprocket> yep, that one
<beefsprocket> ./firefox-bin
<Pool> pool@Pool:~/firefox$ ./firefox-bin
<Pool> ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Pool> pool@Pool:~/firefox$
<Pool> =(
<beefsprocket> ok, one of them works, and I've had one of those errors
<beefsprocket> do you have libstdc++5 installed?
<Pool> not ssure
<beefsprocket> try apt-get install libstdc++5 then
<Pool> did a default install of kubuntu
<Pool> pool@Pool:~/firefox$ apt -get install libstdc++5
<Pool> bash: apt: command not found
<Pool> pool@Pool:~/firefox$
<_pip> mayank: can I control its speed?
<Shuriken> sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<kunjan> anyone having problems going to http://klik.atekon.de
<kunjan> ?
<_adam> Hi to everybody
<Pool> that worked, thanks Shuriken
<_adam> I would have a question
<_adam> my Adept just crashed on me
<kunjan> i cant reach it from a few days!
<beefsprocket> Pool: got it running now?
<Shuriken> np Pool
<_adam> and it gave me an error report
<_adam> I'm just wondering what should I do with it
<beefsprocket> kunjan: I can't get it to load
<Pool> yep, that worked.  Thanks alot guys
<beefsprocket> enjoy
<Bennedetto> beefsprocket: ive got a theme
<mayank> _pip: i am not sure about it
<Bennedetto> and i know how to load it
<Pool> will do, I'm sure I'll be back
<_adam> I saved it
<Pool> bye
<Bennedetto> but do i just run it in screen to keep it from closing the widget
<_adam> should I send it somewhere?
<beefsprocket> Bennedetto: cool, fun stuff
<beefsprocket> Bennedetto: yeah, you load it with superkaramba and then just leave it there
<word> Anyone here know anything about tvtuners with linux?
<Bennedetto> alright ill screen it then
<beefsprocket> make sure superkaramba is still running with it when you logout and it will stay the next time you login
<beefsprocket> word: only a little
<carlos> hey guys im getting an error and cant open adept anymore! help!
<word> beefsprocket: What could be wrong if it only identifys channel 2?
<beefsprocket> which program are you using? my knowledge is limited to tvtime
<word> I have tvtime i have about 3 programs for it lol none are working
<beefsprocket> word: could be that you have to switch from air signal to cable
<carlos> ive pasted my error in the pastebin...someone plz help adept wont open
<carlos> tried both solutions the error suggests...to no avail...
<word> beefsprocket: Umm..now it says I have no signal ><
<Shuriken> give us the pastebin url
<_pip> hello!how can I control the download speed of kget ?
<beefsprocket> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/658829
<beefsprocket> word: hmm, I think there is a scan option in tvtime?
<beefsprocket> Shuriken: that is the url
<word> yah it finds nothing
<carlos> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/658829
<beefsprocket> well, that's the extent of my knowledge, sorry I can't help more
<Shuriken> did you try to remove it and re-install it ?
<beefsprocket> tvtime is the easiest to configure though, so I'd start looking there
<carlos> no....that was my last resort i guess....it happened after i added the xgl serve in the repository....i went into the list and made sure all was good....ahh well...how would i uninstall/reinstall?
<beefsprocket> carlos use dpkg
<Shuriken> sudo apt-get remove adept --purge
<carlos> thanks
<carlos> and to reisntall?
<Shuriken> sudo apt-get install adept
<carlos> thanks shuriken
<Shuriken> does it work now ?
<carlos> checking now shuriken...
<carlos> shurike: yes its working thanks so much.....still getting the MIME error though :/
<carlos> anyone know what that is?
<_adam> guys, I need your help, I really don't knwo what to do with the error report I got for my adept crash, should I send it somewhere or no?
<Shuriken> dunno, i have this error when i lauch adept
<Shuriken> but it works fine
<beefsprocket> carlos: are you running dapper?
<carlos> beefsproket; yes...kubuntu dapper newest build
<beefsprocket> Shuriken and carlos: that is a confirmed adept bug
<Shuriken> so do I, with Xgl/compiz
<beefsprocket> the octet-mime thing
<carlos> okay...it does work fine after that though
<beefsprocket> yep
<beefsprocket> it's on malone with lots of confirmations
<beefsprocket> doesn't do anything bad though
<carlos> Shuriken: thats what im working on... (xgl/compiz)
<Shuriken> do you have some trouble ?
<carlos> yeah :( i can never get it to work based on the ubuntu how to's...
<carlos> i got a chance to chat with quinn and he told me to make sure i had the xgl.compiz repositry and thats when adept bonked on me lol
<Shuriken> what is your graphic card ? Ati ou Nvidia ?
<carlos> NVID
<carlos> mx 4000 same card as quinnn he said...
<carlos> everytime i think its ready i get froze at startup on a blue kubuntu screen...and then directed to terminal
<carlos> then i change my servercmd back to default and try again... :/
<carlos> oh well...im GONNA get it right lol
<Shuriken> I suggest you read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=147711&page=1
<Shuriken> it works very well for me
<carlos> yeah this is the guide i use.....always freezes for me ;(
<carlos> would you mind showing me your kmdrc?
<Shuriken> ha, sorry
<carlos> is it exact same as guide?
<Shuriken> yes, it's the same
<Shuriken> but the mx4000 is an old card, isn't it ?
<carlos> i think it may...i got it for cheap cheap from a friend lol
<carlos> its 128 mb
<Shuriken> are you your card support the last nvidia-glx driver ?
<Shuriken> *sure
<carlos> i know xgl CAN work with it...my kororaa install did it perfectly...but alas im not such a big fan of gentoo.....
<carlos> im almost poitive...
<carlos> in my xorg.conf i dont have load glcore    i just have load glx
<carlos> maybe that means something?
<Shuriken> i don't think
<Shuriken> it was the same for me
<Shuriken> the only difference is my sources.list
<Shuriken> i don't use the same in the thread
<carlos> for adept?
<Shuriken> yes
<carlos> what did you use?
<Shuriken> i'm french, i use one found in a french tutorial
<carlos> oh... ok maybe not a good idea for me (im dumb american) lol
<Shuriken> cause their is the last compiz packages (updated frequently)
<carlos> are packages in french?
<Shuriken> no, their is nothing to translate
<carlos> oh maybe i should try it then?
<Shuriken> and what about composite ONLY, does it work ?
<carlos> you mean at the end of xorg.conf file?
<word> anyone know how to get a tvtuner to work with linux? ><
<carlos> bbiab...trying some more things
<carlos> thanks for al your help shuriken
<carlos> merci  :p
<Shuriken> no, composite and Xgl/compiz are two different things, but in the howto they are treated together
<Shuriken> (you are welcolme, i hope my english is understandable)
<Shuriken> composite is only for shadows/transparency
<word> Umm...I found directions to fix my problem...I just need help interpreting them..
<word> "type as insmod argument (card=n). You might also have to specify tuner=x and pll=x"
<word> I know n is 78 :-/
<carlos> shuriken: finally...success ;)
<carlos> no window outline, though :p
<waylandbill> I ran ntpdate from a prompt and now my clock is set to GMT. How do I correct the timezone?
<carlos> shuriken you there?
<Shuriken> carlos: So you are running Xgl ?
<carlos> yes...but i few glitches...no window outlines...but from whati read this is easily fixed?
<Shuriken> (yeah, some trouble with Konversation ^^)
<carlos> oh ok lol
<Shuriken> window outlines = windows decoration ?
<carlos> yes...i think...do i have to enable gnome decoration?
<Shuriken> yes, you must
<carlos> got a link :p
<Shuriken> but you don't need to install all the gnome stuff
<carlos> oh good ;)
<Shuriken> just gconf
<Shuriken> it's on the howto
<carlos> ahh will check....bbiab
<Shuriken> some KDE components don't work with yet with Xgl
<Shuriken> Like Kicker and the window decorations
<Shuriken> and the virutal desktops
<word> how woudl I do this - "type as insmod argument (card=n). You might also have to specify tuner=x and pll=x" ?
<Shuriken> the Xgl cube has 4 faces, so only 4 virutal desktops :/
<davix> porn kthx
<Shuriken> but the rest is great
<word> Shuriken: Do you know what this means - "type as insmod argument (card=n). You might also have to specify tuner=x and pll=x"
<Shuriken> it's for tvout ?
<word> yes
<word> bttv didn't auto detect right
<Shuriken> dunno, sorry. (I don't watch TV)
<word> lol :P do you know what those directions mean though?
<carlos> hmmm shuriken...wheres the howto on how to enable gnome window decorations?
<Shuriken> no, maybe you should ask on #ubuntu
<Shuriken> in the beginning i think
<Shuriken> the first code
<Shuriken> compiz-gnome gconf-editor
<burninglegion> hello?
<Shuriken> but i have installed both compiz-kde and compiz-gnome
<burninglegion> i need some help here - trying to boot live cd
<carlos> ahh ok i got that...what do i do in gconf-editor?
<Shuriken> just copy the first code line in your terminal, and maybe you should add "compiz-kde" at the end (i did that)
<CheeseBurgerMan> burninglegion: Stick in the CD, and restat the computer...
<carlos> hmm...not quite following you...i have both compiz kde and gnome installed...i can fire up gconf-editor in terminal, but im not sure what to change
<Shuriken> don't fire up gconf-editor, you don't need use it
<Shuriken> (except if you want fix some shortcuts)
<carlos> oh ok
<burninglegion> i need help booting the live cd - for some reason the gnome desktop locks up
<burninglegion> I have looked in the forums, lets just say - they were no help
<CheeseBurgerMan> Can you boot directly into a terminal?
<burninglegion> not sure man, im a newb
<burninglegion> but,  gotta start from somewhere
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yep.
<burninglegion> knoppix loads perfectly for me
<burninglegion> w/out any errors
<Shuriken> did you try a Kubuntu Live CD ?
<burninglegion> i did ubuntu - im downloading the kubuntu right now
<carlos> shuriken: i have both compiz-gnome and compiz-kde : still cant figure out exactyl what to do to set the windows decorators--did you have to do anythin or is it justsupposed to happen??
<burninglegion> it just happens
<burninglegion> could it be my nvidia video card
<Shuriken> it just happens
<burninglegion> cuz thats wut my monitor is plugged into
<burninglegion> yeah, i just dont have a clue
<burninglegion> but some other linux distros load fine
<CheeseBurgerMan> burninglegion: It doesn't tell you that it can't start X, does it?
<burninglegion> nope
<burninglegion> just has like a "_" in top left corner
<carlos> ok...ill bbl gonna try and restart
<burninglegion> not blinking
<burninglegion> acts like its not doing ne thing
<Shuriken> as i said you before, in first i followed a french tuto
<Shuriken> with several different things...
<Shuriken> but it was only for GDM
<Shuriken> that's why i followed the howto after that
<burninglegion> well, im gonna come back tomorrow - and try to get some more help from you guys
<bristen> hello?
<bristen> anybody out here?
<Shuriken> yeah, hello
<bristen> uh, let me rephrase that: anybody here know anything about Automatix? I used to have sound, now it's gone :(
<CheeseBurgerMan> !automatix
<ubotu> hmm... automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<bristen> now that it's all done, I wish I would of done it the long way :(
<ArthurB> Hi, can anyone using dapper confirm a crash in kopete  (4:3.5.2-0ubuntu1) ?
<bristen> but for now, it's been installed, and I ran some application installs already...
<bristen> just wondering how to debug a "no sound" problem?
<CheeseBurgerMan> ArthurB: If you don't get an answer here, look in #ubuntu+1
<ArthurB> ok
<bristen> any "how to debug sound" somewheres?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hmm
<bristen> my old beater notebook is in pretty good shape over all though
<bristen> reconizes my house LAN, connects to my WinXP box, file sharing works.. I can browse internet, I have firefox 1.5, OO2, etc
<kfarrell> Hiyas, I just did an apt-get kdein dapper, I like it a lot. But it seems to be missing the incremental search in KMenu? Any one know how to enable this kick ass feature?
<bristen> dapper is after breezy right? In breezy I use Katapult for typing app names
<bristen> alt-space, start typing app name, and it uses an incremental search
<bristen> I'm a newb, so maybe that's not what you were looking for...
<CheeseBurgerMan> bristen: Correcto.
<carlos> oh yeah! had to get rid of the gui compiz editor...all is well now :)
<carlos> thnx a bunch shuriken!
<bristen> so, now... how to debug sound trouble?
<Shuriken> well, i'm glad to hear it
<CheeseBurgerMan> bristen: Not sure, sorry
<carlos> wobbly wobbly wobbly lol
<bristen> oh ok, I'll search the net then...
<Shuriken> do you know all shortcuts ?
<bristen> everything takes sooo mcuh time with Linux it seems :-(
<solid_liq> anyone know what tools I need to develop applications for the Treo 650?
<bristen> it's true that I'm a newb though... I should of made an image of my partition before I started making a mess with Automatix :-(
<carlos> i think....when i alt tab how do i get rid of that window?
<carlos> seems to be stuck
<Shuriken> damn
<CheeseBurgerMan> carlos: My alt-tab works like windows...
<carlos> probably another common problm though...justglad to at least get it up :p
<Shuriken> you can use F12 for switch too
<carlos> oh sweet...but the "alt-tab" window wont go away :(
<carlos> stuck on all sides of cube
<bristen> I'vegot an easy question for you people, how do I create a root user account? I know all the story about why it doesn't create one by default...
<Shuriken> restart X ?!
<bristen> the other day, my HD had problemsand was asking for root... my main user password was not good enough..
<bristen> I had to reinstall
<Shuriken> bristen: on ubuntu there is no root acount
<carlos> yeah thas what im doin......back in a sec
<bristen> why do I see some lines in red? do you guys send those directly to me or it's just because my name is in the line?
<CheeseBurgerMan> bristen: It's because your name is in the line
<bristen> I know there is no root account by default, but I thought I read somewheres you could manually createone?
<bristen> I would of had to reinstall if there was a root account :(
<Shuriken> you don't need a root account on ubuntu
<carlos> just create user bristen.....you act as root with "sudo"
<Shuriken> the first user' pass give the admin powers
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK, I can't officially condone this and all that, but Control Center > System Administration > Users & Groups. Go in administrator mode, show system accounts, and then add a password for root.
<bristen> I understand the principal behind the thing, and I won't use it... but may HAVE to if my HD crashes again.. I was not getting into my WM (KDE in my case), just a console text window
<bristen> thanks CheeseBurgerMan, I'll try it...
<carlos> shuriken...i think somethin is still wrong...shouldnt i HAVE to ctrl+alt to drag cube around?
<carlos> my cube rotates just by moving mouse to edge
<Shuriken> ctrl+alt+left mouse drag the cube or a window
<bristen> cheeseburger: done! thanks for the info.. that's another thing I wanted done :-)
<Shuriken> or you can use ctrl+alt+arrow keys for the cube
<carlos> i know...but mine rotates cube without ctrl alt...all i have to do is drag mouse to edge and it rotates...weird...
<Smeggy> anyone know how to get a Trash icon on the desktop?
<carlos> is vanilla compiz better than regular compiz?
<carlos> maybe i should switch?
<Shuriken> dunno, do as you want ^^ i am not an expert in Xgl... i only installed it yesterday
<carlos> umkay....i have to boot ino XP soon anyway to work on some music....
<carlos> its been fun though ^^
<Shuriken> uh, i don't have XP
<Shuriken> well, i need to sleep :/
<carlos> gnite....hope to see you around :)
<Shuriken> good luck with Xgl !
<carlos> thnx you as well
<Shuriken> good bye all.
<bristen> thanks all, I'm out
<zblach> hey, how do I get samba connections working? i've an existing windows network i'd like to connect to. kubuntu 5.10+kde 3.5.1
<CheeseBurgerMan> smb://host/share/
<gleesond> how do I get the dvd drives not to be shown on the desktop?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Control Center > Desktop > Behavior
<Apostle^> hehe CheeseBurgerMan helped me with that earlier toda
<lutra> CheeseBurgerMan: are you the guy from the mcdonald's commericals?
* lutra realized that's the hamburgler
<_pip> .clear
<CheeseBurgerMan> lutra: No
<CheeseBurgerMan> Apostle^: I remember. :P
<Apostle^> ;-D
<gleesond> CheeseBurgerMan: thanks
<arafat> i am drunk......... good  night good fight!
<n3ck> hi
<suyog> 
<n3ck> theres some way to install amarok 1.4 beta 3 in breezy?
<laszlok> n3ck: you can compile taglib1.4 yourself but its not advised unless you know what you are doing
<cabajgtr> Does anybody know how to fix taskbar icons that are opening as windows instead of taskbar items?
<CheeseBurgerMan> You mean they don't show in the taskbar?
<cabajgtr> nope
<CheeseBurgerMan> Nope meaning they don't show in the taskbar, or nope meaning that I'm wrong?
<cabajgtr> no, sorry they are applets, they are showing in the taskbar but should be by the clock
<cabajgtr> the applets are in their own windows each
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hrm, still not sure what you're talking about.
<CheeseBurgerMan> You mean they're on a different panel?
<cabajgtr> my volume icon, power gauge, adept notifier, all as windows, not apples
<cabajgtr> applets
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh, the system tray
<cabajgtr> yes, sorry, the word wasnt coming to me
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK, NP
<CheeseBurgerMan> Do you have the applet handles showing?
<CheeseBurgerMan> So you have a little bar & arrow by each different applet?
<cabajgtr> no, they aren't in the taskbar at all
<_pip> how to speed up my kget ?
<cabajgtr> the little icon is in a little window, i can resize it just like my konversation window
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK...I'm not sure what to do - can you take a screenshot so I can get a better idea of what you're talking about?
<CheeseBurgerMan> 'Cause frankly, I'm a bit confused.
<cabajgtr> ok, i have a screenshot, how should i send it?
<CheeseBurgerMan> imageshack should work fine
<cabajgtr> ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> http://www.imageshack.us
<cabajgtr> http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/5738/snapshot17ld.png
<cabajgtr> thats a nifty little site
<CheeseBurgerMan> Thanks
<CheeseBurgerMan> yes it is. ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> That's strange. Never seen that before
<CheeseBurgerMan> What happens when you add the system tray applet?
<cabajgtr> might be somthing related to Xgl/compiz...
<ArthurB>  fonts... ugly... eyes
* ArthurB dies
<cabajgtr> it let me add an applet
<CheeseBurgerMan> And I assume nothing happened
<cabajgtr> no, log in/out icon show in the system tray
<cabajgtr> but i killed and restarted knetworkmanager, and it came back the same
<cabajgtr> in a window
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hmm
* CheeseBurgerMan has no clue at all.
<cabajgtr> hmm ok, I'm going to see if it always does it.. I've only rebooted 2x since I got compiz working
<tburdick> whats the meta package for all the dev stuff
<tburdick> I manage to ALWAYS forget
<robotgeek> build-essential TheMonoTone
<TheMonoTone> why can't they just call it dev something something
<TheMonoTone> I never think build
<[muttox] > can someone help me with getting mp3s to work with amarok under dapper?
<CheeseBurgerMan> [muttox] : What engine are you using?
<Pool> hello
<Pool> can someone help me out for a second?
<Blaxtic> pool - sup?
<Pool> hi there
<Pool> I cant set my screen resolution
<Pool> its set to 1024x768 is my xorg.conf
<Blaxtic> and it boots to 640X480?
<Pool> but in the kde display box it doesnt give me an option for 1024x768
<Pool> so its stuck in 800x600
<Pool> and looks really really awful
<Blaxtic> you on a laptop?  widescreen?
<Pool> laptop
<Blaxtic> what's the optimal?
<Pool> the laptop will run in 1024x768, Im positive of that
<Pool> optimal?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ideal
<CheeseBurgerMan> typical
<Blaxtic> all laptops have a native resolution
<Pool> 1024x768
<evil-doer> the actual pixel resolution of the display
<Blaxtic> anything else looks like crap
<scrooge> amg hai
<Pool> 1024x768 is the optimal
<Pool> hola scrooge
<scrooge> werd
<Blaxtic> Pool: do you have the specs?
<Pool> the exact specs? hmm not really
<Blaxtic> what brand?  you need to modify your conf file to meet the specs of the laptop display
<Pool> its an older laptop
<Pool> its a dell latitude
<Pool> my conf file is editted correctly
<Pool> its the display manager part of kde that I cant change or something
<Pool> I think anyways
<Pool> <--lost
<Blaxtic> i can't tell you how to do it through the display manager...  mine never worked to begin with, so I just set the exact specs it should be in the conf file and everything works.
<Pool> for my xorg.conf my default is 24 and 24 is set to 1024x768
<Blaxtic> in fact, you probably can't do it through the display manager since it's optimized for only the most popular specs... yours is likely different.
<Pool> I havent rebooted since changing that, but didnt think that that would require ti
<Pool> *it
<Blaxtic> no - you need a lot more info than just that.  just a sec.
<Pool> ok
<cabajgtr> Ok, i found out more, but still dont know how to fix it
<Blaxtic> Pool: go here - hey - i've got a question about linux on the alpha. anyone game?
<Blaxtic> oops... heh
<Pool> lol
<cabajgtr> "The process for the system protocol died unexpectedly"
<Blaxtic> Pool - go here http://www.linux-laptop.net
<Blaxtic> Pool: what model do you have?
<Pool> no idea
<Pool> err eait
<Pool> *wait
<Pool> latitude cpi
<Blaxtic> you should be able to find the exact model number somewhere
<Pool> d266xt
<Pool> where is the XF86Config file located?
<Blaxtic> Pool: here - http://www.radcyberzine.com/linux/linux-dell.html
<Blaxtic> Pool: you're using xorg
<Pool> o
<Blaxtic> Pool: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pool> what am I looking to change in there?
<Pool> all the values are at 1024x768
<Blaxtic> Pool: okay - look here. look under xorg.conf. backup your current one and use this one: http://home.nedlinux.nl/~bart/?page=11
<Blaxtic> Pool: all you're actually wanting out of this is Device, Monitor, and Screen
<sean13_> hey, anyone know of an application that will record video from a webcam?
<nighty> hi, i've managed to upgrade kubuntu to use binary ATI drivers, but I'm not sure how to upgrade KDE to 3.5 using apt-get, any webpages out there that document this problem?
<nighty> i found https://wiki.kubuntu.org/InstallingKDE - but not much is there
<nighty> i also found http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352/dists/breezy/
<solid_liq> is there an nxclient/nxserver in apt?
<solid_liq> nighty: yeah, there is a webpage for that
<solid_liq> nighty: I think I found a link from www.kde.org, but I'm not positive
<solid_liq> nighty: I did it like a month ago
<solid_liq> nighty: you there?
<Squirrel> Hello.
<nighty> yep, i
<nighty> i'm here
<nighty> just looking at the apt-sources file
* Squirrel is a newbie with a question, or several.
<solid_liq> alright, I'll check mine for ya
<nighty> thanks mate
<solid_liq> ########  For KDE 3.5.2
<solid_liq> deb http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu/pub/software/kde/stable/3.5.2/kubuntu breezy main
<solid_liq> nighty: found it:
<solid_liq> look up :P
<solid_liq> then I think you just do,   apt-get update,  apt-get install kde
<nighty> yep ive found a similar repository closer to my country (australia)
<nighty> but what do I tell apt-get to use this repository?
<solid_liq> k, I'm sure that'll work better for you then ;)
<solid_liq> nighty: apt-get update
<nighty> ahhh
<Squirrel> Excuse me. Is anyone available to answer some questions?
<nighty> but in terms of the keyword 'kde', won't it just update a point release to 3.4.+x ?
<solid_liq> you should do that followed by     apt-get upgrade     regularly to pick up any security updates, like in a cron job
<solid_liq> nighty: no it shouldn't
<nighty> ok let me try it
<solid_liq> Squirrel: here on freenode.net, the rule is to just ask your question, don't ask if it's okay to ask it
<Blaxtic> Squirrel: sorry - shoot
<Squirrel> OK:
<nighty> Squirrel: just ask
<Pool> brb
<Squirrel> I just tried the Live CD version, but need more information before being willing to install it.
<solid_liq> Squirrel: oh, and if noone answers, that just means that no one knows the answer
<nighty> solid_liq: "E: Package kde has no installation candidate"
<Squirrel> I need a firewall, first of all, and some way of getting it to recognize my USB drive, and a way to access Python.
<Squirrel> I know Python's on there, but can't find the equivalent of IDLE.
<Blaxtic> or, that nobody is paying any attention at the moment. ;-)
<solid_liq> nighty: try kdelibs, kdebase, kdenetwork, kdemultimedia, kdepim, kdeutils, kdeaddons, kdegraphics then
<Blaxtic> Squirrel: whoa... on problem at a time. hehheh.
<solid_liq> Squirrel: for IDLE, just do (at a shell):           apt-get install idle
<nighty> Squirrel: Unbunta out of the box should be able to detect your USB drive
<solid_liq> Squirrel: your USB drive should show up on /dev/sda or /dev/sdb
<Squirrel> When I plug in the USB drive, it automatically gives me an error. =p
<solid_liq> Squirrel: so it may automount for you though
<solid_liq> Squirrel: look in /mnt for that
<Blaxtic> Squirrel: what version you running?
<Squirrel> I downloaded the Live CD version of... Breezy Badger Kubuntu.
<nighty> solid_liq: thats a bit dodgy, to be required to manually specify each sub-package
<solid_liq> Squirrel: as for a firewall, do (at a shell):         apt-get install beagle
<solid_liq> Squirrel: then run beagle to configure your firewall
<Squirrel> How do I get the shell?
<solid_liq> nighty: yeah
<nighty> Squirrel: look for a Terminal Program
<Blaxtic> Squirrell: should be under System -> Konsole
<solid_liq> nighty: try google, you may find the howto page I used.  Too bad I didn't think to bookmark it
<solid_liq> nighty: I think I may have actually found the link for it on slashdot
<nighty> Squirrel: I just threw in my USB drive into a brand new install of Ubunta, and it was detected fine
<nighty> Squirrel: it will automatically mount the drive under a directory /media
<solid_liq> oh that's right
<Squirrel> So if I do those install commands for IDLE and Beagle, those'll be installed so that they'll be accessible thereafter without the shell?
<solid_liq> Squirrel: yep
<Squirrel> Assuming I've installed the full version rather than running off the CD, I guess.
<Blaxtic> the only problem i've ever had witha  usb drive (actually a usb pen drive) is it wouldn't reboot with it plugged in.. i've never had a problem with plugging it in and it automatically detecting and mounting it.
<solid_liq> Squirrel: it'll automatically download it from the net and install it
<nighty> Squirrel: you won't need to goto a shell, just use the file manager and navigate to /media
<Squirrel> Nighty: I plugged in the USB drive, it complained, and it didn't show up. Unfortunatly I don't recall the exact message.
<solid_liq> nighty: no he does to install beagle and idle
<Squirrel> Downloading the firewall from the Net? Um, that'd mean going online with no firewall.
<nighty> solid_liq: surely apt-get has a better way to handle dependances than installing each package?
<solid_liq> Squirrel: this is Linux, not windows, you'll be safe enough
<solid_liq> nighty: how are the dependencies going to be available if they're not installed?
<Squirrel> I'll need some way to transfer files between Windows and Linux modes, so that means either getting the USB drive working or getting Net access.
<nighty> Squirrel: if you have a DSL router infront of your computer, its safe enough until you figure out how to restrict out-going traffic etc
<nighty> especially if you're NAT'd
<Squirrel> So I'll have to configure my WiFi card, I guess.
<solid_liq> Squirrel: you can use the internet with linux without a firewall
* Squirrel is using a laptop.
<solid_liq> Squirrel: you won't get hit by a virus, worm, or hacker
<solid_liq> Squirrel: with Linux a firewall is more of a good idea than an absolute necessity
<nighty> solid_liq: i mean, the package mgmt system should be able to work out which to install based on a package keyword, if i say install 'lde352' it should just do it ;)
<Blaxtic> Squirrel: don't worry... be happy... install kubuntu... ;-)
<Squirrel> Hm. How much hard drive space do I need to devote to this?
<solid_liq> Squirrel: installing?
<nighty> do you think throwing in those URLs in the apt-sources file will assist in this process?
<solid_liq> Squirrel: you mean to beagle and idle?
<Squirrel> Yes. I plan to download the full version, since I figure I need that to actually store files.
<solid_liq> Squirrel: probably just a few megs
<Squirrel> So it will want to create a HD partition for itself, right?
<Squirrel> No, not for those specific apps. The OS.
<solid_liq> Squirrel: software for Linux isn't way overbloated like windows software
<solid_liq> Squirrel: oh
<solid_liq> Squirrel: just a sec, lemme check
<Blaxtic> Squirrel: depends on your connection.... how fast is your download?
<Squirrel> Very fast.
<Blaxtic> broadband?
<solid_liq> Squirrel: my Kubuntu with lots of software installed is using about 4.3 Gigs right now
<Squirrel> Yes.
<Blaxtic> Squirrel: don't worry - it'll finish downloading and installing those within 10 minutes prolly.
<Squirrel> The firewall?
<solid_liq> nighty: sorry, just saw your msg.  Seriously look for the howto, it'll clear up all confusion.  I'm sorry, I'm relatively new to Ubuntu, though I've been using other linux distros for six years
<solid_liq> Squirrel: for me beagle will install in like 30 seconds
<solid_liq> Squirrel: IDLE in like 2 or 3 minutes prolly
<Squirrel> I'll have to configue my wireless card first, I guess.
<Blaxtic> no - no need
<solid_liq> Squirrel: how are you on irc?
<Blaxtic> it's already install right?
<Squirrel> I'm running Win XP.
<isilzha> hi. did anybody in here succeed to run maguma workbench? somehow i start to believe this won't work on debian or kubuntu
<solid_liq> ah
<Blaxtic> ah
<Blaxtic> oh..
<Blaxtic> hell...
<Squirrel> ?
<Blaxtic> sorry - i thought you were running off the live cd right now.,
<Squirrel> No.
<solid_liq> you can always use an ethernet cable to connect first, then follow the online docs for configuring the wireless and switching to the wireless connection once you have it configured.  That's my preferred way of doing it.
<Blaxtic> some laptops can be a bitch to get going.... others are easy...  sometimes it does take a bit of work to get all hardware on a laptop working with linux - especially if you're using windows only hardware such as the broadcom nic's
<solid_liq> Isil`Zha: what's maguma workbench?
<Pool> Blaxtic:
<Pool> thanks for the help, got it sorted
<Pool> appreciate it :)
<Blaxtic> np
<solid_liq> I hate broadcom wireless nics
<Squirrel> I'm actually looking into Linux because of the recent wave of pro-spyware legislation.
<solid_liq> I bought an atheros based one just so I wouldn't have to deal with the broadcom bullshit
<Isil`Zha> solid_liq: a php ide. unfortunately only shipped as redhat or suse. the installation seems to be successful though
<solid_liq> Squirrel: once you get fully settled into linux, you'll look down your nose at windows and avoid using it like the plague
<solid_liq> Isil`Zha: you can always try KDevelop too and see if you like that instead
<Blaxtic> Pool: i did what solid_liq is talking about... i used the built in nic which was automatically detected and intalled while i researched and finally figured out how to configure my wifi to work with kubuntu.
<solid_liq> Squirrel: which reminds me, you might want to give KDevelop a try too in order to see if you like it better than IDLE
<Squirrel> I'm finding the transition tricky. Kubuntu's supposed to be a user-friendly version, but it could use a tutorial saying "this is how you find files on your hard drive, this is how you install programs."
<Isil`Zha> solid_liq: i tried but i need something more targeted on php. it's not bad though
<Blaxtic> Squirrel: it's out there
<Blaxtic> just a sec
<solid_liq> Isil`Zha: ah ok.  I mostly develop in C++ and C, and sometimes just use a little Python, but I use vim and it works for me, so...
<Squirrel> Solid: KDevelop? I'll look. I was able to create a new file on the desktop, give it a .py extension, and doodle some code with the editor apparently knowing how to autoformat it. But then I couldn't figure out how to run the thing or call console commands!
<Squirrel> And I had to dig through the files just to confirm that Python was installed; it'd be helpful to have an icon for Python somewhere.
<solid_liq> if any of you coders are old school, you may want to give vim a try.  It has a steep learning curve at first, but it's great once you get the hang of its very different ways of doing things
<Isil`Zha> solid_liq: yes i keep getting forwared to vim. :) it might not be a bad thing but i'm not familiar with vim at all and i fear i end up learning vim more than i actually program php
<solid_liq> Isil`Zha: just type:    vim-tutor
<solid_liq> Isil`Zha: it'll take a half an hour to go through the tutorial, but it'll be worth it
<solid_liq> Squirrel: if you used Kate to edit it, then it can run terminal commands for you
<Isil`Zha> solid_liq: ok i'll see if it is what i search. thank you
<Squirrel> Well, there was some kind of "console" command, that gave me a little line to type in. I typed "print 2+2" and it gave an error.
<solid_liq> Squirrel: but if you're coding in Python, you should get at least a little bit comfortable with the shell anyway.  That's the only way you'll ever have full power over your Python coding, on windows as well as on Linux
<solid_liq> Isil`Zha: np
<Squirrel> Hm? Oh, I can use the shell that's part of IDLE in Windows.
<solid_liq> Squirrel: that's probably not a dos shell but a python shell...  it's different :)
<Squirrel> Python shell, yes.
<solid_liq> Squirrel: here's a nice trick for ya:  on the first line of your python scripts, enter the following text
<solid_liq> #!/usr/bin/env python
<Squirrel> Which does?
<solid_liq> Squirrel: then make the file executable, either by editing the file permissions in the properties dialog for the file, on in a shell by typing:      chmod +x myprog.py
<solid_liq> Squirrel: then the file itself will run when double clicked on or its name is typed at the shell
<solid_liq> Squirrel: because that line I told you to put at the beginning tells the shell where to find the interpreter to run the file through
<Squirrel> So "chmod" changes file permissions?
* Squirrel is also interested in whether executables can be made for/in Linux.
<Blaxtic> ouch...
<Squirrel> I don't want to release my source code.
<solid_liq> Squirrel: it just changes local file permissions, that's all.  The +x tells it to turn on the execute bit
<solid_liq> Squirrel: you mean the precompiled .pyo files?
<Squirrel> I'm not sure what you mean. In Windows I have .py files that get compiled (I think) into .pyc files, but when I want to actually share a program I build an EXE.
<Blaxtic> okay - is anyone here familure with the alpha processor or linux running on the alpha?
<Blaxtic> Squirrel: you don't have "exe" on linux... it's either executable or it isn't
<Squirrel> Is there a version of a Python program that can be distributed but not reverse-engineered?
<Blaxtic> you don't have .com, .cmd, .bat, .exe....  tho you might have .z, .gz, tar, etc.
<solid_liq> Squirrel: oh yeah, there are .pyc files too.  You can do the same on Linux, I'm just not sure how.  After 6 years with Linux the opensource philosophy has sunk into my brain and the idea of not giving out the source code for something I wrote in my spare time never enters my brain
<solid_liq> Squirrel: and for work I use C/C++ so...
<Squirrel> Hm; I'm just a hobbyist but I'd like to develop something that'd actually make me a living.
<solid_liq> what Blaxtic is getting at is Linux doesn't use file extensions to determine what kind of a file a file is, it uses metadata
<solid_liq> Squirrel: you mean to start your own company, or just get yourself ready to get a job programming at an existing company?
<Squirrel> Maybe the first one, someday.
* Squirrel figures that if anything he does is actually worthwhile, releasing the code destroys any chance at profiting from it.
<solid_liq> Squirrel: then you'll probably need to develop the software in C++ anyway
<solid_liq> Squirrel: professional shrinkwrapped apps are always written in C++, or to a much lesser extent nowadays, C
* Squirrel nods.
<Blaxtic> dagnabbit...
<solid_liq> Blaxtic: you're using kopete for irc?
<Blaxtic> yeah... hate the damn thing...
<Squirrel> I take it that if I boot from the Live CD, anything I do vanishes on shutdown?
<solid_liq> Blaxtic: heh, I was just going to ask how it was for irc because I never tried;  I use Konversation.  It's pretty cool.  KSirc is a little more flushed out, but I'm using Konversation anyway :P
<solid_liq> Squirrel: no, you can save data to a USB drive or to some space on the hard drive
<Squirrel> How do I save to the hard drive?
<solid_liq> Squirrel: but running off the LiveCD sucks because it's SOOOO SLOOOOW
* Squirrel still has to figure out the USB.
<Blaxtic> yeah i used to use konversation - liked it, but it didn't support jabber... moved to kopete because it offered a lot more proto's
<solid_liq> Squirrel: I'm not sure, I've never run a LiveCD long enough to worry about it, I just know you can :)  sorry
* Squirrel nods.
<solid_liq> Blaxtic: well I always have kopete running for all my IM, I just use konversation for IRC
<carlos> hello...anyone running compiz/xgl  :)
<solid_liq> carlos: I've tried it, it's cool, but it needs more than just a desktop switcher to be worthwhile
<solid_liq> carlos: and if you have ATI video hardware, forget about it
<carlos> yeah its fun....needs to be polished, definitely
<Blaxtic> xgl... i don't have the balls to run it just yet... waiting for it to get a bit less buggy first.
<Squirrel> What do you think of XSFE?
<solid_liq> Blaxtic: just get that live cd that has it preconfigured.  The one that's based on gentoo
<Blaxtic> hrm... maybe i'll try that out... used to run gentoo anyway so shouldn't be too bad.
<solid_liq> but it doesn't work at all on my two computers that have ATI video
<solid_liq> Blaxtic: heheh, me too.  I switched to Ubuntu when I got sick and tired of all the compiling :D
<Blaxtic> lmao - same here
<solid_liq> :D
<Squirrel> Huh. About half the download speed tonight.
* Squirrel got the Live CD file at about 200 KB/sec (I think), and is getting the main one at 98.
<Blaxtic> :-( sorry Squirrel...
<Squirrel> Eh.
<Squirrel> Well, thanks for the help.
<Blaxtic> i got 5 cd's of solaris tonight and they were all going at 600KB/s
<solid_liq> my previous internet connection gave me a full 1 MB/s so long as the server I was pulling from had enough free bandwidth :D
<solid_liq> now I'm temporarily on 1.5 Mbit DSL :(
<Squirrel> G'night!
<solid_liq> Squirrel: night
<Blaxtic> yepper.. that's the deal with broadband
<Blaxtic> l8r squirrel
<Blaxtic> so.. i take it there are no alpha users here?
<Blaxtic> (or ex-users?)
<solid_liq> well I was in an area where I could get 8 Mbit cablemodem :D
<solid_liq> Blaxtic: why are you asking?
<Blaxtic> i have one as of tonight... a compaq ds10 600Mhz 64-bit alpha server
<solid_liq> and you want to know what distro will run on it?
<Blaxtic> well - i was going to throw solaris on it, but...
<solid_liq> but solaris sucks compared to Linux?  :D
<Blaxtic> i want it to be more of a a desktop...
<Blaxtic> yeah, well.. it depends on the application, eh. ;-)
<solid_liq> Blaxtic: really?  why do you want to use a 600 Mhz machine for a desktop?
<Blaxtic> well, not really a desktop - really a server, but a server that runs FreeNX (it will be headless) and can serve as a workstation...
<Blaxtic> mainly just an experimental box...
<solid_liq> Blaxtic: ah
<solid_liq> Blaxtic: well, I know gentoo supports the Alpha  ;)
<Blaxtic> yeah yeah... i've thought about it, i just can't convince myself to go back to all the downloading and compiling of source...  maybe i should though...
<Blaxtic> another thing is, gentoo isn't supported by many software vendors.
<solid_liq> Blaxtic: I would bet there's a version of Debian for it too
<Blaxtic> yep - there is
<solid_liq> Blaxtic: dunno how much recent support there'd be for it though
<solid_liq> Blaxtic: you might still have to do a lot of compiling yourself anyway
<Blaxtic> debian, gentoo, bsd, solaris
<solid_liq> Blaxtic: and actually have to manually configure everything
<solid_liq> I'd say try debian first
<solid_liq> it'll be a lot faster to install then gentoo :D
<Blaxtic> lol
<Blaxtic> yeah - maybe i'll do that.
<Blaxtic> i've already gotten my solaris cd's downloaded.... maybe i'll download the latest debian release and try that first...
<solid_liq> the solaris hardware support will probably suck anyway
<solid_liq> brb
<Blaxtic> well the solaris version i downloaded is made specifically for the this type of machine
<Blaxtic> k
<kubulikidd> hi all. I'm having trouble booting my system. deleted some files i think i shouldn't have
<kubulikidd> need some help please
<me2win> kubulikidd: which files
<kubulikidd> me2win : not sure. I used adapt to remove files i think i didn't need. Now it won't boot up fully
<kubulikidd> me2win: adept sry
<me2win> kubulikidd: try doing a dist-upgrade
<kubulikidd> me2win: do i need net access to do that? Cause I may have removed dhcp
<me2win> yeah you do
<kubulikidd> oops
<kubulikidd> so i'm screwed then!!!
<me2win> lol
<me2win> gotta try
<me2win> otherwise back up your /home and reinstall
<kubulikidd> i thought so.
<kubulikidd> thing is I started removing some progs and fell asleep at the monitor. god knows what else i removed
<kubulikidd> how do i go about backing up?
<kubulikidd> ooooooooooooooooo
<kubulikidd> cccccccccc
<kubulikidd> cccccccccccccccccccccccccxxxxxxxxxll#
<kubulikidd> .......
<_pip> kubulikidd: hello!
<kubulikidd> sorry. my daughter gotto the keyboard
<kacper> hej, mam problem: co wpisa w fstab'ie eby zamontowa partycj ntfs? jak robi na defaults, to mi zmienia uprawnienia folderu w ktorym montuje, tak ze tylko root moze zobaczyc
<kacper> reszte montuje na vfat i wszystko pieknie
<_pip> kacper: ni shuo shenme nme ?
<_pip> kacper: wo zenme kan bu dong a ?
<_pip> kacper: ni  hui shuo ying yu ma ?
<Kev1n> ?????????????????
<kacper> i'm sorry, -pip, i don't understand your language
<_pip> kacper: ni shi na ge guo jia de a ?
<kacper> hi, i've got problem: what to enter in fstab to use ntfs partition? when i use defaults, then only root can see contains of folder
<kacper> i mount rest of my partitons on vfat and everything's clear
<_pip> kacper: it is dangerous
<kacper> why?
<_pip> kacper: last time ,I lose my MBR ,very dangerous
<kacper> but now i can't transfer my winshit's data to kubuntu
<kubulikidd> pip: hello pip
<_pip> kubulikidd: Hi
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: sorry - I missed your msg
<kubulikidd> thoreauputic : used adept to remove some progs last night. now i can't get it to boot up normally
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: what did you remove?
<kubulikidd> thoreauputic : well, i not sure. i removed what i thought was safe. now DHCP won't load
<thoreauputic> !tell kacper about mountwindows
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: won't load as in you can't get a lease?
<kubulikidd> thoreauputic : i'll try booting again and note all the features fail
<kubulikidd> thoreauputic : not sure what that means
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: in a terminal, what does    dpkg -l dhcp-client    say ?
<kubulikidd> thoreauputic : let me check
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: hello ?
* thoreauputic gets another coffee
<kubulikidd> thoreauputic : sry. the pc is on another floor.
<alfatau> hello, why i can't download the dapper dvd iso with wget? it downloads 0Bytes and then terminates.
<alfatau> from: http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/kubuntu/dvd/current/dapper-dvd-i386.iso
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: so you can't get on line with the Ubuntu/Kubuntu PC?
<kacper> thank you very very much
<kacper> see you later
<kubulikidd> noo
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: do you still have my email address?  peter-garrett@ubuntu.com  Maybe it would be a better way to do this
<kubulikidd> yes
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: so send the output of that command and we'll go from there
<kubulikidd> thoreauputic : ok. might take a while cause i have to write everything down then send from this pc
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: well, I'm on line for about 2 to 3 hours from now
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: I might not be able to answer immediately though
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: actually also send the output of   dpkg -l dhcp3-client  (that should be installed I would think)
<kubulikidd> thoreauputic : it reads <none> (no description available)
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: try  sudo apt-get install dhcp3-client
<thoreauputic> it should say " already the newest version" - if not, install it
<thoreauputic> but the catch is you will need your install CD
<thoreauputic> and it needs to be in your /etc/apt/sources.list file ( the CD)
<kubulikidd>  thoreauputic : dhcp3-client    3.0.2-1ubuntu7 DHCPclient
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: hm OK
<thoreauputic> you have it then
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: what actually happens when you try to get on line?
<kubulikidd> thoreauputic : well, I can only log on in recovery mode. can't get a GUI
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: ah I see
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: from recovery mode, try   /etc/init.d/kdm start
<thoreauputic> assuming you run kubuntu
<kubulikidd> thoreauputic : yes. i do
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: so see if that command works to get a login screen
<thoreauputic> from the root prompt in recovery mode
<kubulikidd> thoreauputic ; let me try that. be right back
<thoreauputic> k
<kubulikidd> thoreauputic ; nothing happened
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: as in no output at all ??
<kubulikidd> thoreauputic ; but i did  ping yahoo.com and i got a reply
<thoreauputic> OK well you are on line
<kubulikidd> thoreauputic : yes. just returned the prompt
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: what does   which kdm  say ?
<thoreauputic> just   which kdm
<kubulikidd> hold
<kubulikidd> thoreauputic ; it returns nothing
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: run this
<thoreauputic> oh hang on a sec
<thoreauputic> OK
<thoreauputic> run this
<thoreauputic> sudo apt-get install kdm
<kubulikidd> ok
<thoreauputic> then run
<thoreauputic> /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Shan`> <Shan`> whats my hd number and partition if i have my /boot on /dev/hda1
<kubulikidd> thoreauputic : apt-get command not found
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: you seem to be in deep trouble...
<kubulikidd> lol
<kubulikidd> i know
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: what's your user name ?
<Shan`> sudo?
<thoreauputic> Shan`: she's at a recovery prompt
<Shan`> k
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: you are seeing a # prompt, right?
<thoreauputic> ie root prompt
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: try changing to your user and then using sudo like this:
<kubulikidd> thoreauputic: ~$
<Shan`> ./dev/hda1 = (hd0,0)?
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: erm
<Shan`> cos grubs giving me an error
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: that isn't recovery mode then
<kubulikidd> thoreauputic : oh? sorry
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: try  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: what does the command   whoami   return ?
<kubulikidd> hold pls
* kosh puts out his hands to hold the world and stop it from spinning ;)
<cyberserver> Hi people. I'm setting up kubuntu on a AMD64 machine, but I', not willing to deal with 64 bit problems like not having Java Sun, flash plugin or whatver... so I decided to do a 32 bit install... Can I use a optimized kernel or do I need to use the -386 one? Is -k7 kernel better for AMD64 machines than -i386 kernel?
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: if the system can't find apt-get you are in deep trouble
<Tm_T> cyberserver: sure -k7 is better
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: you can try running  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a  ( ahs been known to fix a borked system)
<kubulikidd> thoreauputic : whoami   returned lyndy
<thoreauputic> *has
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: as expected
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd:  so,,,,
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: I think your whole system is broken
<kubulikidd> thoreauputic: ok
<cyberserver> Tm_T : Thanks. I was not sure as AMD64 is called "k8" and the installer does not install -k7 kernel autommatically (if I use this installer in a p4, it will install a -686 kernel)
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: leave most things at default and don't be too worried about the questions
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: it should ask for a root password, if it works at all...
<[muttox] > trying to get mp3s to work with amarok under dapper, could someone point out what package id need for that?
<thoreauputic> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<[muttox] > yeah tried installing everythign under dapper in the list, still doesnt play
<noiesmo> [muttox] , I use xmms for mp3
<thoreauputic> [muttox] : try installin amarok-xine and selecting the xine engine in amarok
<[muttox] > thoreauputic: already done it doesnt play anything though
<thoreauputic> [muttox] : try asking in #ubuntu+1  for dapper questions
<[muttox] > ta
<noiesmo> [muttox] , or use xmms
<[muttox] > lol normally i would, but i want to test an integrated environment, so i can recommend it to others
<[muttox] > gentoo is a little too much for the people i want to get using linux
<kubulikidd> thoreauputic : sry that did not work either
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: define "didn't work"
<thoreauputic> what happened?
<kubulikidd> thoreauputic : i also changed t osuperuser and no output
<kubulikidd> changed to a # at the prompt
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: when you typed  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a  you got no output at all ?
<thoreauputic> not even "command not found" ?
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: you didn't do anything silly like using automatix, did you ?
<kubulikidd> thoreauputic : it returned command not found
<kubulikidd> no. did not use automatix
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: then your system is totally b0rked, sorry
<kubulikidd> lol
<kubulikidd> have got the install cd
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: I have no idea what you did to get to this point
<kubulikidd> i guess thats the last resort
<thoreauputic> it's almost impossible to break dpkg like that...
<kubulikidd> can i back up my /home?
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: use a live CD, and tranfer your data over the network if possible
<kubulikidd> thoreauputic : can i find the missing files from the cd? Using the recovery prompt?
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: you must have uninstalled something crucial, methinks
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: now you can't use dpkg or apt-get at all it seems
<kubulikidd> ok
<thoreauputic> how you managed to do that is another question...
<thoreauputic> you musthave real talent ;-)
<thoreauputic> just kidding :)
<kubulikidd> thoreauputic : I think its a lack of talent rather
<kubulikidd> lol
<thoreauputic> :)
<thoreauputic> sorry to be the bearer of bad tidings
<kubulikidd> thoreauputic : well, thanks for  your help. you've been great.
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: in general if you're about to do something terminal , apt tends to spit out a lot of dire warnings to stop you breaking your system
<kubulikidd> thoreauputic: i've got a copy in of my files in windows anyway
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: OK - well I think this is one of the rare cases where a reinstall is the easiest option
<kubulikidd> thoreauputic: can't remember seeing that though. But i was half asleep anyway
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: from bitter experience: do not do system admin while sleepy
<thoreauputic> ;)
<kubulikidd> thoreauputic: learnt the hard way, eh?? lol
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: indeed
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: i was able to bring the machine back from the dead, but it required a degree of Debian-fu ;)
<kubulikidd> thoreauputic: so basically if i had apt-get I could restore everything from the net??
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: yes, if it was working - for instance you could do sudo apt-get -f install
<kubulikidd> ok
<thoreauputic> or sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<thoreauputic> etc
<thoreauputic> but since apt and dpkg have taken a permanent vacation on your machine...
<kubulikidd> lol
<thoreauputic> you are basically stuffed - to use a highly techmical term
<kubulikidd> well....
<kubulikidd> thoreauputic : will get on with the re-install then
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: sounds like a plan :)
<kubulikidd> thoreauputic: will let u know how i get on. will drop u a mail
<thoreauputic> kubulikidd: I await your communication with interest :)
<PentooUser> hello
<kubulikidd> thoreauputic : thanks. out ..........
<thoreauputic> bye :)
<nico8481> hi
<ninHertatil> hi all
<ninHertatil> can anyone check kriptopolis.org?
<rockin_stan> ninHer: up and running
<ninHer> oops
<ninHer> not port 80
<ninHer> i mean the web site
<rockin_stan> ninHer: htaccess protected
<ninHer> yep
<cyberserver> Hi. I was making the package for java-sun and I see it saying "no gcc found" .  Is gcc desirable for java compilation? It does not make sense to me, what do you think about this? Do we have a speed improvement if we use it? Will it create a dependency? I'd prefer not having gcc on my machines, altough I need jre..
<thoreauputic> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<protocol1> or you can try !easyubuntu
<protocol1> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<thoreauputic> cyberserver: gcc is quite handy at times :)
<thoreauputic> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 11.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<cyberserver> thoreauputic: I'm following RestrictedFormats wikipage... I'm building a set of machines for public (guest) use where I'd rather have no gcc for security reasons... I have a (similar) separated machine where I can compile needed stuf, package it, and then deploy on the "production" machines..
<thoreauputic> cyberserver: I see
<cyberserver> thoreauputic: The wiki page says nothing about gcc. I've sucessfully packaged java without it, I was just wondering about the messages about it looking for gcc. Wondering if there was any gain out of it :-p
<cyberserver> !javadebs
<thoreauputic> cyberserver: I imagine once you have a java package, it should install OK
<cyberserver> Lol... ubotu does not answer to its own tip about !javadebs
<thoreauputic> try !javadeb
<cyberserver> thoreauputic: Thanks for replying!
<thoreauputic> singukar
<cyberserver> !javadeb
<thoreauputic> heh * singular
<cyberserver> AH! it replied to me directly! I tought it would reply to the list :-p I had not seem the pvt window
<thoreauputic> cyberserver: it does that with long factoids to avoid spamming the channel
<thoreauputic> cyberserver: very polite bot ;)
<thoreauputic> !good bot
<ubotu> thanks thoreauputic :)
<thoreauputic> :)
<_pip> !good bot
<ubotu> thanks _pip :)
<_pip> ubotu: you are welcome
<ubotu> _pip: I think you lost me on that one
<Kev1n> !javadeb
<cyberserver> !good bot
<ubotu> :)
<bismarckam1803> anyone know how to add the extensive server list that is present in fedora's xirc?
<uros> hi all - i have somehow turned translucency on - no idea how, because I was fooling around with KDE to test it - it is now impossible to get rid of it - in sys settings/style it is off, but it is still working - please help as my computer is too slow for this
<uros> is there a quick way to restore KDE to "factory settings"?
<cyberserver> !wiki
<jpatrick> uros: restart X
<cyberserver> Who should I contact for comments of wiki pages? The wikipage last editor?
<uros> jpatrick: even restarted the computer (several times) and it didn't help
<n3storm> cyberserver: which wiki?
<cyberserver> In RestrictedFormats page, there is a comment about "Selecting the default Java version" which does not seem to aply to everyone...
<cyberserver> n3storm: wiki.kubuntu.org/RestrictedFormats
<cyberserver> It's mentioned that we can change the alternatives for jar, javac, javadoc, javap and javaws
<cyberserver> and it's not true, at least for the ones that packages the JRE ...  or maybe I skipped a step somewhere... I dont have those alternatives
<Terminus> cyberserver: you mean regarding java applets in konqueror?
<n3storm> cyberserver: If you are enough sure about that change it your self: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UserPreferences
<n3storm> get a login there and make the needed corrections
<uros> still translucency problems - can't turn it off. n1 willing to invest a liitle help?
<cyberserver> n3storm, Terminus: i would have to try installing the SDK to be 100% sure, I'm thinking that that only applies to people who install the java SDK and not to the ones that installed the JRE. I would prefer to discuss this with the one that wrote this.. maybe it was FredrikWent (its the last editor). How can I find his e-mail?
<waylandbill> hello, I run ntpdate from a prompt and it sets my clock to UTC. How do I tell it my timezone?
<Terminus> cyberserver: dunno how. just thought i'd ask what you were having problems about coz i had problems with JRE yesterday. it was konqueror not using the defaults you set in /etc/alternatives
<n3storm> cyberserver: click on latestchanges button
<n3storm> alos click on Information and you will see a history of the document
<n3storm> in fact, click everywhere! using wikis is free and fun!
<n3storm> ;)
<burepe> you are just extending the drive length right?
<burepe> ooops
<burepe> How do I change file associations in the gui?
<Terminus> waylandbill: tzconfig i think
<Pupeno> How do I list all the keyboard layouts and their variants ? (I am trying to get pc-dvorak-latin1 to work)
<cyberserver> n3storm: yep :-p   But unfortunately I've not been able to reach the person information. I already know it was him that placed that tip, but I found no contact info attached
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi patrick_
<n3storm> cyberserver: I see, he didn't left any contact info...
<n3storm> cyberserver: don't know
<patrick_> Kamping_Kaiser: lost my connection....
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<uniq> pupeno: for console? - 'dpkg -L console-data|grep keymaps|more'
<Pupeno> uniq: I am more interesting on X, but it seems I'll have to make my own keymap.
<uniq> in X it's more complicated. I would start looking at the xkeyboard-config package.
<tristanmike> Riddell, wow, I just read your interview on Kubuntu.org and I saw that you have Irn-Bru which is your most popular soft-drink, that's amazing because I'm from Cape Breton, Nova Scotia, Canada and we also have Irn Bru (no hyphen :P) and it is my favorite soft drink, way better than coke or pepsi. I just wonder how similar it is to yours, that's great. Sorry for the offtopic but it blew my mind when I saw it...so that's where that great
<tristanmike>  drink comes from, thanx :)
<Riddell> tristanmike: Good to know Nova Scotia keeps some of its Scottish heritage :)
<Riddell> that's really cool
<tristanmike> Riddell, absolutely, actually, we are very proud of our Scottish heritage :)  We take pride in our tartan's =)
<Pupeno> what was the name of the program to see the keycodes of keys on X ?
<Pupeno> as they are pressed, the XEvents to be more precise.
<Riddell> Pupeno: xev
<cyberserver> Guys, stupid question: do we use OSS or ALSA? I had the feeling that all 2.6.x used ALSA, but I'm not sure...
<Terminus> cyberserver: alsa.
<Pupeno> Riddell: thanks.
<kersoz> hi people
<kersoz> I have a question
<jpatrick> fire away
<kersoz> I just installed KUBUNTU latest version for AMD64
<kersoz> I want to install firefox 1.5
<jpatrick> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<kersoz> but I couldnt so far
<kersoz> is that too difficult?
<jpatrick> follow the link
<kersoz> I looked to page now
<kersoz> I am not a good linux user
<kersoz> I am novice
<kersoz> can I do it of my own?
<Nomad411> Hi all.. I'm trying to connect korganizer through ical with the google calendar.  Can't figure it out yet on the korganizer side. anyone doing it?
<Nomad411> !ical
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Nomad411
<Terminus> kersoz: try reading the stuff at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareManagement to be exact. :)
<maike-maus> hello. I have a problem by playing a wmv file. does anybody have an idea for resolving this?
<mindspin> you have win32 codecs installed?
<mindspin> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<Kev1n> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<xanax`> hello
<mister> hello
<cromo> guys I finally managed to run cups here
<cromo> had to change localhost to 127.0.0.1
<cromo> other problem is that I can't access cups configuration from within kdeprint, I had to add printer from cups web interface
<cromo> that's my common problem, I never managed to run configuration from kdeprint, it always complains about password or permissions
<cromo> dapper here BTW
<cromo> k it works
<cromo> I mean it doesn't ;)
<charlotte> #!lille!
<Cha81_nopv> hello
<Cha81_nopv> !lag
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Cha81_nopv
<maike-maus> hi, I'd like to modify the sources.list  -  for this I opened it with a tex editor and tried to paste an other list into it. but the program doesn't allow it... does anyone have an idea?
<Terminus> maike-maus: you have to be root to be able to do so.
<Terminus> maike-maus: like 'sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Terminus> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<shreevatsa> amarok... The MusicBrainz thing isn't working for mp3 files
<alfatau> hello, i upgraded from breezy to dapper, and now my bootscreen is blank, while systen boots up, and kde starts. i temporary solved setting "vga=normal" for grub, but, what could be due this behaviour? i would have my 1024x768 shell resolution again...
<shreevatsa> It says "The track was not found in the MusicBrainz" database, for *all* mp3 files I have (very quickly; faster than it can connect and find out), and it works for .ogg files
<shreevatsa> And I see the message "QObject::connect: Cannot connect QSignal::signal(const QVariant&) to (null)::(null)" in the konsole (where I started Amarok from)
<shreevatsa> And I read somewhere on the net this might be caused by having qt compiled on gcc 3.4, or something of that sort
<shreevatsa> Actually, I noticed I see that error message even for the .ogg files... so it's something unrelated
<shreevatsa> Why doesn't the MusicBrainz feature work with .mp3s?
<bpm> hy all
<jpatrick> bpm: hi
<bpm> can anybody help me
<bpm> i do not know how to patch a file
<bpm> http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/message.php?msg_id=15255374
<bpm> i need this patch
<bpm> how can i do this?
<bpm> please
<shreevatsa> bpm: Look at man patch
<shreevatsa> bpm: I don't know any more than that, sorry
<bpm> hmmm
<bpm> is there any synce channel on irc?
<davix> how do I play .ape in kubuntu?
<bhna> davix: whats *.ape?
<davix> it's a new format of music
<davix> alot like mp3 but higher quality
<davix> also smaller compresion rate
<bhna> davix: http://sourceforge.net/projects/mac-port/
<davix> thanks i'll look into this
<Nookie^> hi! in kcontrol there is something called gtk-styles normaly but i have only installed main kde and now i dont see that section? what should i do to get it there?
<kettenschutz> hey there
<kettenschutz> ich hab da n kleines problem mit ubuntu
<kettenschutz> bin hier auf kompletten neuland mit linux
<kettenschutz> wie kann ich mich bers Terminal als ROOT ein- und wieder ausloggen?
<kettenschutz> will was verschieben aber der ordner ist fr mich als normaluser gesperrt
<xanax`> kettenschutz : and in english ?
<kettenschutz> hey xanax, how to logon @ the ubuntu terminal as the root user?
<xanax`> just type " su "
<kettenschutz> jeah thats to execute one term
<kettenschutz> but i want to completely logon as root
<kettenschutz> and then to logoff, howto?
<kettenschutz> i thin in suse it just was "login"!!?
<xwolf-> if you 'su', your shell will turn into root@yourpc:/whatever#
<xwolf-> that's root until you 'exit'
<kettenschutz> aaaaaaaaah
<kettenschutz> ok i try it
<kettenschutz> the terminal said "authentification failure"
<kettenschutz> bit its the right pw ?! :/
<xwolf-> your root one :)
<kettenschutz> yeah i typed my rootPW in the console
<kettenschutz> im sure that this is my pw
<xwolf-> hm, try opening kuser and changing it
<MrKubuntuUser> ello.  I'm getting really slow output from lp0... when I output text, it prints a few lines, stops, prints a few more lines, stops, etc.  Anybody know what I could check to get lp0 going at its normal speed?
<MrKubuntuUser> I'm running Kubuntu 6.06 Flight 6, up-to-date as of this morning.
<davix> how do I check my free hd space?
<markrian> davix: df -h
<xwolf-> davix 'df -h'
<davix> thanks
<kettenschutz> someone got an idea?
<xwolf-> kettenschutz have you tried changing your pw in kuser?
<xanax`> davix : launch KDiskFree
<kettenschutz> i can change my root pw?
<kettenschutz> howto @ xwolf?
<kettenschutz> xwolf--> privat?
<xwolf-> kettenschutz alt+f2 -> kuser
<markrian> I'm running Kubuntu dapper and I've installed KOffice 1.5 as described at kubuntu.org. Thing is, no app works. When I try to run say kword, I get: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/659552
<markrian> As far as I can tell, the file kwordpart.desktop is not installed by any package
<xwolf-> kettenschutz edit the root account, just changing its password
<markrian> So what am I missing?
<xwolf-> isnt kwordpart.desktop just a shortcut?
<MrKubuntuUser> Anybody?  Why is my parallel port much slower under Kubuntu than under Win2K?
<kettenschutz> yeah great
<kettenschutz> works, thanks ppls ::::))))
<brandon_> MrKubuntuUser: maybe it's not the port, but the printer driver
<markrian> xwolf-: well, sort of, yeah, but it's quite an important one it seems!
<kettenschutz> and one other question
<kettenschutz> how to extract files via the terminal? cause i need root rights to extract
<xwolf-> markrian haha, well, i don't know, never used dapper... try finding the exact launcher, not the shortcut
<markrian> MrKubuntuUser: there's probably a way to configure the speed of the parallel port, it might well not be set to the maximum
<xwolf-> kettenschutz tar.gz?
<MrKubuntuUser> brandon_:  I thought it was CUPS too, but I tried "cat (file) > /dev/lp0" as root and it was also slow
<kettenschutz> yep @ xwolf
<markrian> xwolf-: no, that's the thing, there is no launcher - no .desktop files have been installed at all
<MrKubuntuUser> markrian:  Is that a Kubuntu setting?  I had Win2K on this same machine and my parallel receipt printer flew.  Now it lurches along very slowly.
<xwolf-> kettenschutz i'd say 'tar -xzvf file.tar.gz', but you should google it or 'man tar'
<kettenschutz> where can i specify the target folder
<xwolf-> type 'man tar' in the shell, there's gotta have something there
<trappist> or use ark
<xwolf-> trappist indeed.
<xwolf-> kettenschutz if you want gui, you can run "kdesu konqueror" and you'll be navigating as root
<markrian> MrKubuntuUser: it's a linux setting most likely
<MrKubuntuUser> markrian:  Any idea where I could find that (or being looking for it)?
<markrian> MrKubuntuUser: I don't expect there's a simple GUI to set the parallel port speed...
<markrian> MrKubuntuUser: my first instinct is to look for information about the parallel port linux modules lp and parport_pc
<markrian> It doesn't sound particularly pleasant
<trappist> have a look in /proc/sys/dev/parport/parport0
<trappist> could be a dma issue
<kettenschutz> ok all worked fine :)
<kettenschutz> can u tell me how to install KDE Themes?
<MrKubuntuUser> markrian:  is it worth trying to use the parport_pc module (it is a module, right?) instead of lp?
<markrian> MrKubuntuUser: parport_pc should already be in use I should think - do "lsmod | grep parport"
<markrian> If it comes up then it's already loaded
<pct> hi
<MrKubuntuUser> markrian:  It listed "parport".  I did modprobe parport_pc and now it lists both parport and parport_pc
<kettenschutz> hey, someone knows how to install kde themes?
<kettenschutz> i've completed the rules @ the readme file but it wont work
<cromo> guys, I know I should ask in ubuntu-xgl and I already did, but the people seem to be dead there
<cromo> I don't have gnome-window-decorator here
<cromo> and seems that no packages has it
<cromo> what should I do?
<cromo> anyone got xgl working with kde and newest fglrx?
<martinjh99> Allo is there a Dapper version of Koffice1.5 out yet??
<markrian> martinjh99: yep
<markrian> see kubuntu.org!
<martinjh99> :) Just found it thanks!!
<markrian> martinjh99: the packages don't work for me though, not sure why
<markrian> Well, I know why, they don't seem to be packaged correctly
<beefsprocket> the ssl certificate for wiki.kunbutu.org isn't totally kubuntu...
<robinl1blah> hey
<robinl1blah> how to set the DPI?
<robinl1blah> how to set the DPI?
<bsr> hi there...I've got some questions regarding buying a new graphic card. My current ATI 9600 XT has some issues with the memory.. any advice on what to bu.. nvidia or ATI ( I haven't ahd any problems yet with my ATI) ?
<davix> Waaaaaaaaaalt
<robinl1blah> how to set the DPI? need fast answer.
<kettenschutz> hey, one question again :)
<kettenschutz> how to roll out the cdrom drives? they wont react if i press the button
<bhna> davix: do you know google?
<robinl1blah> ....
<bhna> davix: or the ubuntu wiki?
<robinl1blah> why am i being ignored everywhere?!
<bhna> robinl1blah: try google or ubuntu-wiki
<beefsprocket> robinl1blah: the dpi of what?
<robinl1blah> bhna: already did
<robinl1blah> beefsprocket: X
<beefsprocket> you mean your screen resolution or fonts?
<robinl1blah> screen resolution
<robinl1blah> like, wtf these fonts are killing me they are way too big
<beefsprocket> which res are you trying to use then?
<robinl1blah> but the resolution is good. 1280x1024
<robinl1blah> but the fonts are at 12 at default..
<robinl1blah> well.. it looks awful
<robinl1blah> want a screenshot?
<davix> bhna, yes, how is it related to walt?
<beefsprocket> ok, so make them 11 or 10 -- i use 1600x1200 and changed all the fonts to 10
<beefsprocket> looks great
<robinl1blah> no, changing the dpi is better.
<robinl1blah> do you even know what dpi is? >_<
<beefsprocket> yes robinl1blah I do, I change the dpi for firefox and thunderbird quite frequently
<robinl1blah> Dots per inch; standard of measurement for the resolution of images. The higher the DPI, the higher the resolution.
<robinl1blah> so I need 96 dpi
<robinl1blah> on a 1280x1024 resolution
<robinl1blah> :{
<mindspin> its somewehere in system settings I guess
<mindspin> appearance maybe?
<bhna> robinl1blah: http://tlug.up.ac.za/wiki/index.php/Xorg_Qt_GTK_fonts
<robinl1blah> yay! ^^
<kettenschutz> hey, please guys, try to help eh!?
<bhna> robinl1blah: google is your friend ;-)
<beefsprocket> so is ubuntuforums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=124446&highlight=kubuntu+96dpi
<mindspin> !ubotu tell kettenschutz about ask
<kettenschutz> mindspin, ive asked a few lines be4^^
<kettenschutz> <kettenschutz> hey, one question again :)
<kettenschutz> [17:20]  <kettenschutz> how to roll out the cdrom drives? they wont react if i press the button
<mindspin> ic
<DeadS0ul> kettenschutz: umount the cd
<DeadS0ul> that should wrok
<kettenschutz> yay howto do that?
<DeadS0ul> umount /dev/cdrom
<kettenschutz> i neveever got the option unmount if i rightclicked the cd icon
<DeadS0ul> oh
<MacAnthony> do you get an eject option?
<kettenschutz> nope, thats the problem
<DeadS0ul> open a console and type mount
<mindspin> I know that issue is coming up randomly at my system but sudo umount /dev/cdrom should do
<DeadS0ul> it'll list all the mounted paritions, see if it says /dev/cdrom or /media/cdrom
<DeadS0ul> mindspin: I guess I'll find out soon enough, gonna install kubuntu on here
<kettenschutz> yay works
<kettenschutz> :)
<kettenschutz> thanks guys
<DeadS0ul> np
<davix> is there all seeing eye replacment for kubuntu?
<kettenschutz> ehm, another "problem", u know how to install KDE themes? i tried everthing @ the install notes but it wont work
<DeadS0ul> what have you tried?
<kettenschutz> but another thing shortly, my ark program wont work fine, it wont extract files. there are another extract programm for ubuntu?
<DeadS0ul> usually you have to have tar/zip/unrar installed for those to work properly
<kettenschutz> can i install those via synaptic?
<DeadS0ul> yeap
<DeadS0ul> or kpackage
<_master> did azures have a search tool ?
<kettenschutz> only got adept and syn...
<_robin> i love kde
<_robin> xD
<DeadS0ul> I usually use command line to install my packages, it's jsut two commands
<DeadS0ul> apt-cache search <keyword> for finding what I want, apt-get install <package> to install
<kettenschutz> the thing is the following: i've downloaded a theme, and its packed with GZIP
<_robin> the update long takie
<_robin> :|
<kettenschutz> but i cant extract the theme, ARK doesnt do something
<DeadS0ul> gzip...
<kettenschutz> oh, no .. tar.bz2
<DeadS0ul> install bzip
<kettenschutz> where to find?
<DeadS0ul> sudo apt-get install bzip2 I think
<davix> is there all seeing eye replacment for kubuntu?
<kettenschutz> ah okay i try
<DeadS0ul> what's an all seeing eye?
<davix> game servers lister
<DeadS0ul> oh, I dunno bout those
<davix> "All Seeing Eye" (ASE)
<kettenschutz> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<DeadS0ul> sudo apt-get install bzip2
<davix> kettenschutz, sudo mate or check if it's runing
<kettenschutz> are there a taskmanager or something like that in ubuntu?
<DeadS0ul> yeap
<DeadS0ul> hit ctrl+esc
<kettenschutz> so i can check if ark or something is running
<kettenschutz> ok ark is running but cant be killed
<DeadS0ul> it's call ksystemguard
<kettenschutz> i got ksysguard and ksysguardd
<DeadS0ul> ksystemguard
<kettenschutz> nope
<DeadS0ul> tried ctrl+esc?
<kettenschutz> does ubuntu got a firewall?
<kettenschutz> yay i tried ctrl and esc
<kettenschutz> ah bzip instal works yet, but its allready installed
<DeadS0ul> the firewall is part of the linux kernel, you can use a program call kmyfirewall to configure it
<kettenschutz> ok cool
<DeadS0ul> can't unzip the bzip file yet?
<kettenschutz> nope
<DeadS0ul> crap
<DeadS0ul> try closing and opening ark again
<kettenschutz> ark cant be closed
<DeadS0ul> wha
<DeadS0ul> hit ctrl+alt+esc
<DeadS0ul> and then click on ark
<DeadS0ul> it'll kill it
<larkin> Hello, I am in need of assistance in installing GCC, can anybody step me through the process?
<zblach> quick question. how can I access my existing network windows shares?
<larkin> use the samba client
<zblach> larkin: yeah, but how to configure it in kde 3.5.1?
<larkin> good question
<larkin> zblach, do you know how to install GCC?
<Crashoveride> hey all, Im havig trouble with my kubuntu I wasnt aware it had any firewalls but it wont let port 22 out can someone help me? I dont know how.
<_robin> how to get the newest KDE?
<ccc_> _robin: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php
<jpatrick> !kde352
<ubotu> jpatrick: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Crashoveride> hey all, Im havig trouble with my kubuntu I wasnt aware it had any firewalls but it wont let port 22 out can someone help me? I dont know how.
<_robin> yay ^^
<_robin> YAY! ^^
<Crashoveride> lol
<Crashoveride> _robin: happy much?
<Crashoveride> anyone know how to unblock port 22 in kubuntu?
<beefsprocket> Crashoveride: it shouldn't be blocked I don't think
<beefsprocket> Crashoveride: if its a firewall issue, try kmyfirewall
<nico8481> Crashoveride: are you sure the ssh daemon is running? :-)
<Crashoveride> um not sure
<beefsprocket> Crashoveride: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start will tell you
<_robin> hey
<_robin> he following packages have been kept back:
<_robin>   akregator ark artsbuilder kaddressbook kamera kappfinder karm kate
<_robin> and the list goes on
<_robin> all kde apps
<_robin> anyone know whats wrong?
<Crashoveride> * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                               [fail] 
<Crashoveride> * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                               [fail] 
<Crashoveride> oops osrry
<_robin> xD
<nico8481> _robin: maybe there are no new versions of them?
<Crashoveride> nico8481: any ideas? this is what is says "* Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                               [fail] "
<nico8481> Crashoveride: nope... try running it from the command line to see if it says more things...
<nico8481> sshd
<_robin> err
<_robin> !kde35
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _robin
<_robin> !kde352
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _robin
<apokryphos> !kde 3.5.2
<ubotu> apokryphos: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_robin> i installed kde 3.5.2 and..
<apokryphos> !listvalues kde
<_robin> .... about dialogs still say kde 4.3. something
<_robin> also,
<apokryphos> !kde3.5.2
<_robin> The following packages have been kept back:
<_robin>   akregator ark artsbuilder kaddressbook kamera kappfinder karm kate
<ubotu> kde3.5.2 is, like, totally, to upgrade to KDE3.5.2, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php (add the deb...line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<_robin> for all packages
<_robin> so what's wrong?
<zblach> can one configure samba through the system settings in 3.5.1?
<_robin> zblach: #kubuntu-offtopic
<_robin> anyone?
<zblach> yeah, samba in kubuntu
<zblach> not in the system settings this time?
<_robin> zblach: #kubuntu-offtopic ._.
<zblach> 'sdead
<_robin> this too
<_robin> i need help with this
<_robin> i messed up my installation i think
<zblach> what's 'this'?
<_robin> installed the new KDE
<_robin> but the dialogs still say i got the old one
<zblach> uh oh
<_robin> also, if i do a dist-upgrade:
<_robin> The following packages have been kept back:
<zblach> try again. i had that problem once
<_robin> I get that for all packages
<zblach> :S
<_robin> help! :(
<zblach> maybe try a -f?
<_robin> it refuses to
<_robin> >_<
<zblach> you may have borked it
<_robin> borked?
<_robin> how?
<zblach> did you abort/fail in mid-upgrade?
<_robin> No
<_robin> i shut it down AFTER the upgrade
<_robin> and that was on the same commandline
<_robin> maybe it failed though
<_robin> also, it uninstalled kubuntu-desktop
<_robin> and when i try to install kubuntu-desktop
<_robin> it says:
<_robin> ome packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<_robin> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<_robin> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<_robin> or been moved out of Incoming.
<_robin> and some more
<zblach> ruh-roh
<_robin> i just installed kubuntu! wtf is wrong with this thing?
<zblach> pack your things, you may need a fresh install
<_robin> no!
<_robin> you don't mean that! :(
<_robin> i waited an hour for that
<zblach> it's a fix-all process
<_robin> and don't have much time left
<_robin> wtf happened here?
<zblach> apt-cache clear?
<zblach> nvm
<zblach> i don't kow
<cromo> guys? anyone using subpixel rendering with dapper?
<cromo> can you please confirm that gtk+ apps are not displaying fonts correctly? (i.e. without subpixel rendering)
<cromo> ok I can see it already
<cromo> no, sorry, taht's something else
<gene> hello
<gene> Q re hp notebook w/turion 64 in it
<gene> I burnt the amd64 dvd of 5.10, and tried to boot but failed early
<gene> its stuck at "ACPI: Subsystem Revision 20050729
<gene> Humm, with 50+ users logged in, no traffic?  Unbelieveable...
<_robin>  hey, since it is dead in #kubuntu, i'll ask it here. i tried to install KDE 3.5.2, and after that i still have the old KDE, and when i tried dist-upgrade, it said that all KDE packages were held back, and when i tried reinstalling kubuntu-desktop (yes, it was uninstalled), it said some message about a serious problem. so i just installed kubuntu, and now i have come across a bug? wtf is this shit?
<beefsprocket> _robin: , umm, this is #kubuntu?
<_robin> yes but i posted that in ubuntu :p
<beefsprocket> ah
<beefsprocket> well, what's going on?
<_robin> read the message
<_robin> then read http://pastebin.com/659806
<_robin> then you get why i am so frustrated
<beefsprocket> ok, try sudo apt-get -f install first
<beefsprocket> see if that clears anything out
<_robin> obin@Foomatic:~$ sudo apt-get -f install
<_robin> Reading package lists... Done
<_robin> Building dependency tree... Done
<_robin> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 68 not upgraded.
<_robin> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Seantater> have you done a apt-get update?
<gene> By golly, traffic
<_robin> yes
<bhna> _robin: apt-get dist-upgrade
<_robin> bhna: read the pastebin entry
<beefsprocket> ok, next, kubuntu-desktop will not grab from the 3.5.2 repo
<gene> anybody know anything about the 64 bit version here?
<beefsprocket> so that's why it says they are held back
<beefsprocket> gene: yes
<beefsprocket> I use it
<Seantater> try doing just upgarde instead of dist-upgarde
<_robin> but still, the about dialogs say i'm using the old KDE
<Otherland> hi there... is there a way to search available 'packages' in kubuntu/ubuntu ..like you can in gentoo ?
<_robin> and i hate the old KDE
<gene> I'm stuck at the disk in the drive stage, acpi freeze, no cli opts stop it
<_robin> and i love the new KDE
<Seantater> otherland: apt-cache
<beefsprocket> gene: I had that problem too
<Seantater> _robin, can you paste-bin your sources.list
<gene> on an hp pavilion, turiion amd64
<_robin> sure
<beefsprocket> gene: what I did was install a minimal hoary server, then upgrade to breezy and kubuntu-desktop
<Otherland> Seantater: thanks :-)
<gene> in i386 mode?
<beefsprocket> no, in amd64
<_robin> http://pastebin.com/659826
<gene> I don't understand why the pci=noacpi doesn't effect it
<beefsprocket> i nearly gave up with ubuntu because of that problem
<beefsprocket> _robin: sources look fine
* _robin cries
<_robin> i just installed kubuntu and i haven't got much time
<Seantater> robin: comment out the first line, concerning the cdrom
<gene> well, I have other probs, mainly wth hp's attitude, so I guess I'll try an fc5 disk next
<beefsprocket> _robin: sudo apt-get install kdebase
<Seantater> robin: then fo the update/upgrand stuff
<beefsprocket> see what that outputs?
<Seantater> _robin: comment out the first line, concerning the cdrom
<Otherland> ok..I think I'm changing hair color..to blond... I thought I should write the following to search for midnight commander : sudo apt-cache search midnight
<Otherland> but it just gives me this : konsole - X terminal emulator for KDE
<Seantater> otherland: are you typing this _into_ konsole?
<Seantater> otherland: BTW: sudo is unnecessary
<_robin> he following packages have unmet dependencies:
<_robin>   kdebase: Depends: kappfinder (>= 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu0breezy1) but 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu6 is to be installed
<_robin>            Depends: kate (>= 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu0breezy1) but 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu6 is to be installed
<_robin>            Depends: kcontrol (>= 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu0breezy1) but 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu6 is to be installed
<_robin> and so on
<Otherland> Seantater: yes I am....
<_robin> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR i'm about to kill my computer
<_robin> and #ubuntu for ignoring me completely >_>
<_robin> i spent half an hour there
<Seantater> _robin: try enabling "universe"
<_robin> ... you know
<_robin> i can be fairly dumb
<_robin> forgetting to enable the universe
<_robin> GAH! >_<
<bhna> Otherland: you need universe
<Otherland> bhna: .. ah ok thanks...
<Seantater> _robin Did, it work?
<bhna> mc - midnight commander - a powerful file manager
<_robin> it's updating now (packages repository)
<_robin> i hope it'll work
<Seantater> Good!
<bhna> mc - midnight commander - a powerful file manager
<Seantater> It ususally doeas
<Seantater> bhna: what about it?
<bhna> Seantater: sorry;-)
<_robin> YAY!
<_robin> IT WORKS!
<_robin> ^_^
* _robin yays out loud
<Otherland> btw..iknow this isn't general linux/hardware channel..but... is PCI-express well supported under linux ?
<Seantater> _robin: do you like KDE 3.5.2?
<Seantater> Otherland: I;d think
<Otherland> Seantater and bhna : thanks it works now (after apt-get update of cause) :-)
<Seantater> Otherland: I really don't know
<_robin> Seantater: yes i do
<_robin> Seantater: on arch i discovered it was much faster and less buggy than the previous kde so i fell in love with it
<_robin> Seantater: made me switch to kubuntu xD
<Seantater> _robin: My favorite feature is Konq's adblock
<_robin> what about firefox?
<_robin> or opera?
<Seantater> _robin: I use firefox sparingly
<Seantater> _robin: never used opera
<Otherland> Seantater: thanks anyways... :-)
<_robin> lol makes me think of oprah
<_robin> did you know in the netherlands there's a magazine named SPAM?
<Seantater> _robin: Isn;t oprah the one with ads in the top-right
<Seantater> _robin: not opran, opera
<Seantater> _robin: now you got _me_ mixed up
<_robin> etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<Seantater> robin: etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc, what about it?
<_robin> had to store that variable
<_robin> since it was gonna overwrite it
<_robin> :p
<_robin> brb, booting into kde 3.5.2
<ccc_> Seantater: no ads, but it had them.
<Seantater> ccc_: Thanks
<cromo> ok guys, I foung that libcairo2 from xgl repository breaks subpixel rendering for kde apps
<Seantater> robin: Enjoying kde?
<robin> Seantater: Yeah, but kmail is missing
<Seantater> robin: was it uninstalled?
<robin> i think so
<robin> if i try to install it i get an older version of the lib
<robin> libmimesomething
<robin> ;O
<Otherland> ok..another question..is there a guide on how to compile your own kernel under ubuntu/kubuntu (.. I know how to compile a kernel in general)
<Cin> http://rtfs.ath.cx/pub/gtk-qt-firefox-thing.png -- Anyone else noticed this?
<mustafu> Does anyone know of a small, lightweight solution for burning ISO images?  My windows installation is severely hosed, and I want to replace it with Kubuntu, but I must burn first ;)
<patrick_> Cin: yes
<Cin> patrick_, any idea what causes it?
<jpatrick> Cin: err, wait, what are you talking about?
<beefsprocket> mustafu: can you use alcohol?
<Cin> The border on the left of the scrollbar stays where it is when you scroll.
<laszlok> Cin: are you talking about that line on the scroll bar?
<Cin> Yah.
<Cin> It only happens on Firefox as far as I know.
<beefsprocket> mustafu: also, try http://sourceforge.net/projects/bwgburn
<laszlok> Cin: its a bug in the gtk-qt-engine thing
<mustafu> beef: thanks
<Cin> laszlok, you know if it's being looked into by the devs.?
<beefsprocket> enjoy
<mustafu> I get error 500 when trying that :/
<Cin> Mmmm. Beef.
<mustafu> heh
<laszlok> Cin: i saw an option once in the config of the gtk qt engine to fix that problem
<laszlok> maybe the new firefox messed it up
<Parkotron> Kate question: Does anyone know how to disable the grey hatching on wordwrapped lines as shown in this screenshot? http://kate.kde.org/images/kate_01.png
<Cin> Oh reet.
<laszlok> Parkotron: disable wrap
<mustafu> I can't install most programs because the Windows Installer service is hosed :/
<Cin> mustafu, can you extract the ISO to a folder and use Windows CD burning to burn that to disc?
<Cin> Oh.
<jpatrick> he left
<Armagguedes> hello
<Armagguedes> anyone here on Dapper and Firefox 1.5.0.1?
<Parkotron> laszlok: I want the wrap, just not the big ugly markers. Thanks anyway, I guess it's just not an option.
<Armagguedes> i'm trying to update to 1.5.0.2, but the "update firefox" in the ehlp menu is greyed ot
<Armagguedes> out
<Armagguedes> and sudo firefox on the console does nothing
<laszlok> Parkotron: no its not, its to let you know that you are not looking at a new line
<jpatrick> Cin: if he comes back, give him this: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Installation/FromWindows
<jpatrick> right, X restart now...
<Cin> Will do.
<Armagguedes> btw does anyone here on dapper have a problem with the taskbar? i have it on "hide immediatly when cursor leaves it" and occasionally that thing disappears tottally
<Armagguedes> i have to get into kcontrol, and change some setting and apply it
<Armagguedes> in order to ressuscitate the taskbar
<Armagguedes> ideas?
<laszlok> Armagguedes: i think you are supposed wait for firefox to update through apt, so it doesnt break stuff
<Armagguedes> hm
<Armagguedes> ok
<Armagguedes> ill wait a few days then
<Armagguedes> i was not looking forward to uninstalling kubuntu's firefox and reinstall it on the side
<Armagguedes> anyone here using Thunderbird, iptables (firewall) and gmail?
<davix> what good games can I play in kubuntu besides enemy territory which is getting real old?
<Tm_T> davix: freeciv
<Armagguedes> wesnoth
<Tm_T> or wesnoth
<Tm_T> Armagguedes: you little!
<davix> i've tried wesnoth, it's quite amusing, not for the long run though
<MacAnthony> I think americas army works in linux too
<davix> yeah, it got old as well :P
<davix> even the new version
<MacAnthony> picky
<MacAnthony> :)
<davix> i know, sorry.
<Tm_T> define old
<davix> I don't know. i dont mind even buying games
<Tm_T> well
<davix> just as long as they are cool to play
<davix> I heard something about quake 3 being released...
<Tm_T> davix: then supertux!
<Tm_T> it's fun ;)
<Otherland> is there a 'package' for the macromedia flash player, or should I download it mysql and install it ?
<MacAnthony> mysql?
<MacAnthony> what does mysql have to do with flash?
<Otherland> MacAnthony: ups.. typo..I mean myself
<MacAnthony> lol, ok
<MacAnthony> makes more sence
<yellowdart> Otherland: flashplayer-mozilla
<Otherland> yellowdart: thanks :-)
<yellowdart> Otherland: remember that you can always 'apt-cache search packagename' if you're not sure if it's there :)
<Armagguedes> quake 4 and dooom3
<Tm_T> there's always nethack or mud
<davix> is there a teamspeak client package or must I compile one myself?
<MarineBoy> is there any Screen Shots of Kubuntu out?
<Otherland> yellowdart: I tried but it didn't show up..and infact I don't think it's there at all... btw I'm using dapper flight 6
<beefsprocket> MarineBoy: http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=608&slide=1&title=kubuntu+6.06+flight+6+screenshots
<davix> kubuntu is just wrong.
<davix> wtf is up with it's sound management,
<davix> It can't handle full duplex and it can't manage two sources at once
<davix> this shit was solved in ubuntu ages ago
<crimsun> um...
<crimsun> you do realise that ubuntu and kubuntu use the same infrastructure, don't you?
<crimsun> granted, the tools for managing multiple sound devices is a bit less intuitive in kubuntu, but the guts are identical
<davix> yes, they are both based on the same ifrastructure
<yellowdart> Otherland: (sorry about the delay...was planting my lawn) ...you have to have universe repositories enabled
<davix> but the development of kubuntu in the desktop aspect is not by far as good
<yellowdart> Otherland: then apt-get update.. apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<heno> Installing kubuntu-desktop applied a KDE theme to gnome. What's the easiest way to revert that?
<ohzie> What's a good text editor? I need something with highlighting for html/php and preferably MySQL as well. =P
<heno> Several themes are affected, including Human.
<yellowdart> ohzie: quanta is good (apt-get install kdewebdev) ...it supports projects and stuff like that too
<yellowdart> ohzie: probably the closest thing to dreamweaver for kde
<ohzie> Thanks.
<Search4Lancer> *sigh* I still can't get sound to work.... or maybe it's amaroK that isn't working, it flashes through a 5 second clip in a split second
<ohzie> Have you tried dreamweaver with wine? That's my preferred option. :X
<crimsun> Search4Lancer: does ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav'' work?
<yellowdart> ohzie: nah...i just use dreamweaver on my mac when i want to use it...i like quanta for hammering out code
<ohzie> Ahh.
<trappist> ohzie: I use vim.  great syntax hilighting.
<Armagguedes> anyone here using Thunderbird, iptables (firewall) and gmail?
<ohzie> trappist: =P Like the highlighting too much.
<Search4Lancer> crimsun: nope.
<yellowdart> trappist: emacs is great for that too ;)
<trappist> ohzie: too much for what?
<trappist> yellowdart: yeah emacs is a nice operating system, but I prefer linux
<crimsun> Search4Lancer: pastebin the following: ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer -c0''
<yellowdart> trappist: touche :)
<ohzie> trappist: Too much to not be able to highlight and cut/paste things.
<yellowdart> ohzie: you can cut/copy/paste in vim
<trappist> ohzie: vim has amazing hilight and cut&paste features
<yellowdart> dont even need a mouse either
<ohzie> =O
<ohzie> I may have to try this.
<Search4Lancer> crimun: okay, done that, now what? startup.wav still doesn't play
<crimsun> Search4Lancer: well, tell me the url
<trappist> heh
<trappist> ohzie: if you must have a gui, try gvim
<yellowdart> ohzie: once you use hotkeys in emacs (or shortcuts in vim)...your mouse almost gets in the way :)
<crimsun> trappist: thomas and I will coordinate altering alsaconf; it'll probably reappear in the next a-u upload
<trappist> crimsun: WOOHOO!
<Search4Lancer> crimsun: take your pick man, nothing works!   http://sounds.wavcentral.com/televis/southpark/birthday_song.mp3    <--- was just finding something for testing, mind you
<trappist> crimsun: I was considering a ruby rewrite
<ohzie> Yeah, I just got so used to dragging and dropping EVERYTHING in dreamweaver. :X
<ohzie> I was trying nvu, but it adds things I don't need or want to my files.
<trappist> Search4Lancer: what crimsun told you to do will only produce output, not try to fix anything.  he wants to know what it said.
<crimsun> Search4Lancer: aplay only accepts wav
<ohzie> For instead, I write a php include file and it puts in all of my basic html meta/body tags for good measure./
<ohzie> Just to piss me off.
<ohzie> lol
<yellowdart> hehe
<trappist> ohzie: sounds like frontpage
<Search4Lancer> well it didn't say anything, and crimsun, I wasn't trying to play that with aplay, I was trying to play it with amaroK and Kaffiene
<Search4Lancer> both of them dart through the 5 seconds in a split second without doing a thing
<crimsun> Search4Lancer: I'm attempting to assist you in troubleshooting
<crimsun> Search4Lancer: are you saying that ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer -c0'' returned nothing?
<crimsun> if so, that's a blatant lie. If it truly doesn't exist, it will tell you that.
<crimsun> (excuse my emphasis)
<Otherland> yellowdart: I'm also sorry for the delay... gf said it was dinner time...  :-)
<Search4Lancer> I am absolutely telling you that that command did not return anything.
<Search4Lancer> and in the system notifications menu in kcontrol, where it lets you preview notification sounds, those work, apparently
<Otherland> yellowdart: I've enabled universe and updated, but still nothing... can it be that I'm using dapper ?
<yellowdart> hmmm..maybe multiverse...it's been awhile
<crimsun> Search4Lancer: how is that even possible? If a file doesn't exist, it will return a "does not exist" error. If it does exist, it will return its contents. There are no other possibilities.
<yellowdart> i doubt it's dapper though
<h3sp4wn> crimson: any chance of getting envy24control included with alsa (without it using m-audio delta cards is almost impossible - everything is labelled in strange ways that are not at all easy to understand) the card should support hardware mixing directly (without using dmix)
<trappist> crimsun: I guess it could exist and be empty, but...
<Search4Lancer> crimson, my bad, was hitting it from the run box instead of from the konsole
* Search4Lancer runs and hides
<yellowdart> Otherland: if that doesnt work...then wait a few weeks (june at the latest..when dapper is official) that's all i know
<Otherland> yellowdart: thismight sound stupid..but the only multivers i got is in the backports
<Otherland> yellowdart: ok thanks :-)
<Search4Lancer> from this slew of information that it just spit out, what do you want to know?
<crimsun> trappist: even then amixer would have produced output ;)
<crimsun> and /proc/asound/cards should only have an enumerated list or "no sound cards"
<yellowdart> Otherland: you can enable multiverse in any repository just by putting 'multiverse' after the link in /etc/apt/sources.list
<crimsun> Search4Lancer: pastebin it, please, so that we can assist
<Search4Lancer> alright, where do you want it? right here?
<Otherland> yellowdart: oohh..I dind't know that.. I'm not that used to kubunut/debian.. I'm more used to gentoo (but takes ages to setup and compile..for almost no speed boost)
<crimsun> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<yellowdart> Otherland: i used to use gentoo religiously...even have a few machines around here with it on still :)
<Search4Lancer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12256
<crimsun> h3sp4wn: please file a bug against the alsa-utils package in dapper
<yellowdart> Otherland: debian is just quicker to setup...plus, if you still want the compile optimizations you can still do that too
<h3sp4wn> crimson: ok
<Otherland> yellowdart: ..nice..can you point me to a guide on how to compile under kubuntu (and I'll promise I wont bug you for a while *g* )
<crimsun> Search4Lancer: tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<crimsun> Search4Lancer: I presume this is under Breezy?
<Search4Lancer> no, dapper (forgot about the other channel til now)
<yellowdart> Otherland: no problem.. http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ ...check out chapter 6 [working with source packages] 
<Search4Lancer> crimsun:
<Search4Lancer> Mixers:
<Search4Lancer> 0: Realtek ALC880
<Otherland> yellowdart: thanks alot for all your help :-)
<Search4Lancer> videos play, but with no sound as well
<yellowdart> Otherland: no problem
<gourdin> anyone here with a core duo laptop ?
<crimsun> Search4Lancer: uname -r
<Search4Lancer> 2.6.15-19-386
<crimsun> Search4Lancer: please update && dist-upgrade
<crimsun> if you can reproduce the issue under 20.30, then it's an issue
<crimsun> (2.6.15-20-386, that is)
* Search4Lancer sez: Last time I updated packages, everything broke and I couldn't boot, hence the fresh reinstall
<jorik> i cant get azureus to download torrents .. n its pretty slow too
<slow-motion> hallo
<jorik> can anyone offer me some advice on possible replacements?
<ubuntu> Hey what is amarok 1.4?
<jorik> ubuntu, only *the* best player in the world
<me2win> jorik: no, winamp is the best player in the world
<me2win> amarok is a not so distant second though
<disposable> when i plug in a flashdisk, dmesg says it's recognised, but it does not get mounted and the icon does not appear on the desktop. what should i look for to resolve it? it's my girlfriend's laptop so naturally her answer is 'i didn't do anything, it just stopped working'
<MrKubuntuUser> disposable:  Is this Dapper or Breezy?
<disposable> MrKubuntuUser, 5.10
<disposable> MrKubuntuUser, it has kde3.4
<RogueJediX> Hey. Anyone know a good link for a Joystick setup howto? I'm having little luck setting up mine (Logitech Wingman. Not USB)
<MrKubuntuUser> disposable:  I don't have a solution for you, but I did have the same problem the other day with Dapper, KDE 3.5.2
<disposable> MrKubuntuUser, did you resolve it?
<MrKubuntuUser> disposable:  No, it was pretty maddening.  I ended up having to share my flash disk from a Win2K box and use it over Samba.  :-P
<disposable> MrKubuntuUser, that's quite funny, i'm running nfs just to do the same thing now :)
<MrKubuntuUser> disposable:  I did get it to show up once on the desktop after unplugging/replugging several times, but when I clicked it I got an error because the drive wasn't mounted.
<disposable> i'll go and ask at #ubuntu. what's the codename for 5.10? (i'm not really a ubuntu user, just my girlfriend is.)
<jpatrick> disposable: Breezy (Badger)
<disposable> thanx
<larkin> does kubuntu come with gcc installed?
<jpatrick> larkin: no, by default
<larkin> how do I access gcc if it is intalled on my computer?
<larkin> my package manager states that g++ is installed. Can anybody tell me how I may access it?
<Bambino> how can i check what version of libxrenderl i got?
<mustard5> Bambino, dpkg -I libxrenderl ?
<mustard5> hmmm..maybe not
<Aikurn> what is the command to restart arts daemon?
<mustard5> Bambino, dpkg - libxrenderl
<mustard5> Bambino, dpkg -p libxrenderl
<mustard5> I think the -p option is the right one
<Bambino> mustard5, k thanks i will check
<mustard5> Aikurn, I could try to guess :)
<davix> is there a way to update breezy to dapper/
<davix> ?
<tristanmike> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<Aikurn> mustard5: thanks :)
<mustard5> Aikurn, I'm wondering whether it works this way...   sudo /etc/init.d/artsd start  or something like that
<mustard5> Aikurn, that would be my guess, but I really have no idea :)
<Aikurn> that was my first guess too, but it doesn't exist
<mustard5> Aikurn, hmmm
<Aikurn> i'm so silly, i've lost sound thanks to curiosity
<MrKubuntuUser> Aikurn:  Would disabling arts in System Settings, applying, and then re-enabling restart it?
<Aikurn> no :(
<mustard5> Aikurn, well I just ran artscontrol in terminal while in gnome and it certainly started something up :P
<Aikurn> ok, i'll try it
<robin> how to clear a session? so you get a clean bootup next time? i don't like sessions
<mustard5> Aikurn, I don't know whether it was a good thing to do in gnome :)
<Aikurn> lol
<mustard5> Aikurn, I got a million error messages
<Aikurn> wow
<Aikurn> it's starts something here, but still i got no sound
<mustard5> Aikurn, I've just been typing arts in terminal then hitting TAB key to see what autocomplete options it brings up
<Aikurn> yeah, me too
<davix> is there a way I can MANUALLY upgrade to dapper? friggen update manager fails
<tristanmike> davix, you should report a bug on the update manager if you get time with what it's doing, or not doing, whatever the case
<davix> I will report the bug, but I will not wait for it to be handled in order to update though
<tristanmike> davix, you could edit your sources.list file with the Dapper sources (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666)  then "sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade"
<davix> thanks
<vathek> hello
<angasule> !audio
<ubotu> angasule: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<angasule> !microphone
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, angasule
<robin> is GNOME better than KDE?
<disposable> how do i get kde3.5 into breezy?
<Tm_T> !kde3.5.2
<ubotu> kde3.5.2 is probably to upgrade to KDE3.5.2, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php (add the deb...line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<Tm_T> good night and peace ->
<disposable> Tm_T, tnx
<patrix> hey all
<patrix> having trouble with KDM since a week or so
<patrix> can't login, the .xsession-errors says:
<patrix> Xsession: X session started for patrix at Fri Apr 14 16:27:55 EDT 2006
<patrix> No profile for user 'patrix' found
<patrix> what does that mean??
<patrix> hmm I can login to "failsafe" but not gnome or kde
<patrix> (gdm has no such problem)
<munzir> Hi, I want to edit an avi file using kino but when I open the file I got this message: "The playlist is empty and the default preferences for video creation have not been specified - aborting. Failed to load media file.
<SlimG> is there a stepbystep tutorial for howto translate a kde app with kbabel?
<munzir> SlimG: isn't kbabel documentation enough?
<SlimG> munzir: i've tried, but i seem to be miss some vital information
<munzir> SlimG: what's your problem?
<SlimG> munzir: i've never translated with kbabel and svn, i've only translated at launchpad
<tsdgeos> munzir: i've used kbaebl if you need help using it
<munzir> tsdgeos: I don't have any problem with it but SlimG has a problem. If he would tell us, then we may be able to help him
<munzir> SlimG: you have to try it first and then ask
<SlimG> munzir: the problem is that i lack much information, can i paste the svn address into kbabel and it will do the rest for me and ill be ready to translate?
<tsdgeos> SlimG: what language? you want to translate kde?
<SlimG> tsdgeos: norwegian bokmal (nb), let's say i would like to translate Konversation
<tsdgeos> SlimG: then contact the nb translation team
<tsdgeos> and ask them
<tsdgeos> of course you should also read
<tsdgeos> http://l10n.kde.org/docs/translation-howto/
<tsdgeos> and contact the team here
<tsdgeos> http://l10n.kde.org/teams/infos.php?teamcode=nb
<SlimG> tsdgeos: ok, but could you tell me if i have to both use the svn command in konsole, or if kbabel automaticaly does this for me as long as i setup the translation project properly?
<tsdgeos> iirc nicolas goute added some kind of svn support on kbabel from kde >= 3.5.1 or so
<SlimG> tsdgeos: thanks, that helps
<munzir> tsdgeos: I am using 3.5.2 but I can't find any svn options in kbabel
<g-henna> hi!
<tristanmike> hello :)
<tsdgeos> munzir: iirc they are in catalogmanager
<g-henna> anyone here who can tell me where the konqueror menu settings->view profiles (or what ever it is called in english) are in kubuntu kde 3.5.2?
<munzir> tsdgeos: marvellous!
<addison> drivemount
<ninHer> hi all
<addison> what driver should i suse in flight 6 for an ATI card?
<suyog> can anyone please tell me how to get mp3 previews in konqueror when i hover mouse over the file?
<PaulT> hello
<Allz> hello
<Allz> someone here?
<PaulT> i dont think there is anyone else here
<MacAnthony> lotsa people
<PaulT> yeah
<PaulT> lol
<PaulT> i need some help
<Allz> hello i need help
<Allz> i have window xp -and i need douel boot
<Allz> if i start the cd -shude the kubuntu cd duel boot it selfe?
<MacAnthony> it's best to just ask your question as people tend to pay attension more to questions than general chit chat
<Allz> how do i duble boot
<tristanmike> !dualboot
<ubotu> for wintel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo :for the Mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Allz> i have window xp -and i want kubuntu and window -Double boot
<tristanmike> Allz, do you have free space ?
<Allz> i have c:
<Allz> and it is 60 gb free space
<Allz> i have only C:
<Allz> if i just run the kubuntu cd -can i double boot ?
<tristanmike> Allz, you will need some kind of software like Partition Magic to shrink your current Hard Drive to give you "unallocated space"
<Allz> kii S;
<tristanmike> Allz, I'm assuming an 80 gig drive with xp installed on the hard drive ?
<MacAnthony> do you know if ubuntu has gparted tristanmike?
<MacAnthony> on the cd
<Allz> yes
<PaulT> i currently have windows xp and ubuntu installed on my machine in different partitions and i want to install kubuntu over the current ubuntu install, will i have to reinstall the grub loader, or will the loader from the old ubuntu install still work?
<tristanmike> MacAnthony, it should, but I'm not sure how it handles NTFS, so I would *personally* stick with something like partition magic
<kfarrell> hello, I installed dapper Kubuntu by apt getting kubuntu-desktop. I seem to be missing progressive search from within KMenu, anyone know how I get that?
<PaulT> partition magic is the way to go
<tristanmike> PaulT, do you mean install using a pure "kubuntu" cd/dvd ?
<tristanmike> PaulT, rather than "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" ?
<PaulT> i just want a fresh install
<tristanmike> PaulT, well, I'm assuming if your using a pure "kubuntu" cd/dvd, it will "reinstall" grub or lilo, as per norm, I don't forsee any complications....
<tristanmike> PaulT, just make sure you do pick the Ubuntu partition and not the XP one ;-)
<PaulT> yeah... i know... made that mistake once before
<kfarrell> does anyone know what I'm talking about, I mean the search feature in kmenu, like I can type Syn in the search bar and it highlights where synaptic is?
<tristanmike> PaulT, ohhh, tough mistake to make
<tristanmike> kfarrell, Alt+Space
<PaulT> it was on the laptop, so nothing too important lost
<tristanmike> kfarrell, if you mean Katapult
<tristanmike> PaulT, whew!
<PaulT> where is the grub loader located on the drive, on the windows partition, or on the ubuntu partition or neither?
<tristanmike> neither, it's located on the MBR or Master Boot Record
<kfarrell> tristanmike: hmm not sure if it's Katapult
<PaulT> ok, so when i install kubuntu, it will replace the old grub loader
<kfarrell> it's a search bar in Kmenu
<tristanmike> kfarrell, so you're saying "Alt+Space" isn't what you're looking for ?
<tristanmike> kfarrell, ahhh, I see
<PaulT> tristan mike
<PaulT> tristan mike
<PaulT> sorry
<PaulT> ok, so when i install kubuntu, it will replace the old grub loader
<tristanmike> PaulT, It should
<kfarrell> PaulT: from cd it will yes
<PaulT> good... i hope so... lol
<PaulT> dont feel like installing 2 os's tonight
<tristanmike> PaulT, I hear that
<PaulT> hey guys, thanks a lot for the help. have a good evening
<_cathal> anyone know a way to delete every file in a directory ending with ~  I want to get rid of those extra file generated after saving a file.
<kfarrell> rm -fr *~
<kfarrell> actually rm -f *~ is enough
<munzir> Hi, any one here tried to import any file to kino and been able to import/edit it? can anyone try and confirm it's not a bug in kubuntu, please?
<_cathal> cheers kfarrell - didnt think of the (obviously) , thx
<_cathal> *the/that
<kfarrell> _cathal: lol, np
<tristanmike> kfarrell, are you thinking of Beagle ?
<tristanmike> or "Kat" ?
<kfarrell> tristanmike: hehe, nope. I swear when you click on the blue K, it should list all the programs but there should also be a white text box you can type in
<Allz> How do i Buckup driver/boot C: ??
<Allz> i have window xp
<tRSS> hey guys. I am using amarok on kubuntu. I just updated some amarok and its engines. now it keeps giving errors and won't let me more media into it.. any clue?
<kfarrell> you start typing and it highlights the programs
<tsdgeos> kfarrell: that's not a KDE standard feature, iirc is suse that adds that patch
<tRSS> !amarok
<ubotu> I heard amarok is a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<kfarrell> tsdgeos: ahh, It may have been Suse I saw it in
<Allz> #windows
<tristanmike> kfarrell, have you used "katapult" ?
<kfarrell> that makes sense
<jindiaz> hey does anyone here use dc?
<tristanmike> kfarrell, it sounds very similar to what you're looking for
<kfarrell> tristanmike: I've just experimented with it in the last 3 minutes *8)
<tristanmike> kfarrell, I <3 it
<tristanmike> I wish Gnome had it, it's a very innovative feature
<kfarrell> tristanmike: just alt space and type the app you want?
<tristanmike> kfarrell, yeah, just start typing
<tristanmike> and when it gets to the one you want, just hit enter
<tristanmike> no need to finish typing
<kfarrell> tristanmike: ahh nice
<jindiaz> ok so if no one uses dc what do yu guys use to downlaod when both the bit torrent and gnutella networks suck
<tristanmike> kfarrell, it even handles the Gnome apps you may have installed as well
<kfarrell> tristanmike: and my music by the looks of it
<TheFuzzball> how do I sut up Remote Desktop access for KDE?
<tristanmike> kfarrell, it's amazing, I think it's one of the most innovative things I've seen in a long time
#kubuntu 2006-04-20
<tristanmike> my hat's off to the boys/girls that created it
<TheFuzzball> hello?
<dipnlik> tristanmike: what is so innovative?
<tristanmike> dipnlik, Katapult
<dipnlik> tristanmike: hm... guess you really need to know quicksilver formac os
<dipnlik> tristanmike: katapult is good but has a very long way to go :)
<tristanmike> well, most of us aren't rich, and thus cannot afford a mac :P
<dipnlik> tristanmike: i don't have one, my friend has one, i've seen it there. THAT is true nirvana
<tristanmike> dipnlik, then I'm assuming that quicksilver was created first ?
<kfarrell> wow gnome apps look really good on Dapper Kubuntu, hats off
<dipnlik> tristanmike: yeah yeah
<dipnlik> anyway, i have a katapult+amarok doubt. when i type a songname, the only option is play now. can i enqueue the song instead?
<kfarrell> I'm getting 50 updates a day on dapper, nice activity
<TheFuzzball> really?
<TheFuzzball> I only get a few
<kfarrell> I must have a crap load of apps installed then *8P
<TheFuzzball> how would I set up vnc on windows? so I can control my Windows comp from Linux
<kfarrell> you need to set up a vnc server on woindows
<_cathal> anyway of extracting a tar.gz file on a server without shell access?
<kfarrell> I can't think of the name offhand, I think freevnc?
<jindiaz> soooooooooo any input on the downloading app?  anyone?
<kfarrell> _cathal: extract it on a machine with acces then upload?
<_cathal> kfarrell: yea i know, but its quicker if i could just send the .tar.gz file and extract on that server
<_cathal> is it possable at all?
<kfarrell> _cathal: sorry can't think of any other way, unless you have gui and can use ark or similar?
<_cathal> that sucks, not to self, write an app to make it possable lol
<kfarrell> what's the best way to compare folders, and sync? any apps?
<_cathal> its built into bluefish i think, not sure about the sync part
<kfarrell> wow, Linux doesn't have a compare/sync app, wierd
<kfarrell> ECMerge is like $50, bah
<kfarrell> midnight commander maybe?
<tristanmike> kfarrell, right click the bottom bar in Konqueror and select split view...is that what you're looking for ?
<kfarrell> tristanmike: that might work mate thanks
<jindiaz> ok, so i think i found whut i need here
<jindiaz> ummm can someone help me compile from source?
<jindiaz> the file extention is .src.zip
<jindiaz> never done that before
<jindiaz> ok soooooooooo 190 ppl and no one can help
<jindiaz> grand..
<patientfox> such is life
<jindiaz> yahhhh maybe.  lol.  do yu know how to compile form source?
<patientfox> depends
<patientfox> thats a pretty vague question
<patientfox> what do you want to compile?
<jindiaz> dc++
<jindiaz> i need a downloading app and bittorrent and gnutella networks suck
<jindiaz> the dc i found thru adept sux as well
<jindiaz> i want the one that is similar to the windows GUI
<jindiaz> i think this should be it
<jindiaz> ive never installed a .src file as of yet, only tars
<jindiaz> so i need help with this one
<jindiaz> and furthermosre is came as .src.zip
<patientfox> you've lost me chief
<jindiaz> lol.  ok, basically, trying to install DCPlusPlus-0.689-src.zip
<jindiaz> so, how do i install that?
<kfarrell> eek, omg. How do I browse my local network through KDE?
<patientfox> oh. ok... so its just source.. i thought it some package junk...
<jindiaz> lol
<jindiaz> no man
<jindiaz> just source
<jindiaz> never done it b4 though
<patientfox> ok.. unzip it and go into that directly
<patientfox> from the terminal
<patientfox> its too easy man
<patientfox> provided it works and doesnt break
<jindiaz> ok one sec, let me do that
<patientfox> do you know if you have the dev tools installed? im not familiar with kubuntu really and what it installs by default
<Troy_McClure> anyone in here get xgl/compiz set up for kubuntu?
<patientfox> distros that doesnt install gcc and associated tools by default make baby jesus cry. remember that
<crimsun> people who think that all distros should have C/C++ dev tools installed by default make jebus cry
<crimsun> and for every such person, I will stab your cat once with a cluebat.
<jindiaz> ummmmmmmmmm no
<jindiaz> but who cares lets just go for it
<jindiaz> hahahah
<patientfox> well i suppose the purpose of distros like kubuntu is to free people from the yolk of oppression that compiling from source and icky things like the terminal represent
<jindiaz> so i extracted it to a file on my desktop simply called DC
<crimsun> I have no interest in discussing it; that's not my decision, nor would I care either way. I'm not beyond *gasp* installing it myself.
<jindiaz> hmmmm well i hope it just works
<patientfox> but obviously as our man's situation shows right here... unless kubuntu has a binary package for what he's t rying to compile...
<patientfox> well. arent you the clever one.
<patientfox> anywho.
<crimsun> just install kdebase-dev
<patientfox> see, there ya go... thoughtful help from people who are familiar with kubuntu
<patientfox> thats what this chan is all about! cooperation and helpfulness and stuff
<jindiaz> erm... soooooooo whut am i supposed to do here?
<jindiaz> lol
<jindiaz> didnt quite follwo that one
<patientfox> ok unzip that file you dl'd
<patientfox> and go into in the terminal... are you familiar with how to do that?
<jindiaz> yup and yup
<crimsun> it's just a C/C++ app, not a KDE one?
<jindiaz> yah it is, its not a kde app
<jindiaz> but the kde one found on adept sucks
<patientfox> so you unzip'd the file or whatever... then go to the directory it should have in theory created
<patientfox> and maybe/maybe not there's a file in there called 'INSTALL' which should have decent instructions on how to build it from source
<patientfox> it ought to be something along the lines of:
<patientfox> ./configure
<patientfox> make
<patientfox> make install
<jindiaz> thats the thing, i tried folloeing those, but cant get past the /compile part
<patientfox> you may need to use 'sudo make install' of course
<jindiaz> erm, configure i mean
<patientfox> what is the error msg?
<patientfox> i guess this channels has a pastebin, best to use that
<jindiaz> bash: /configure: No such file or directory
<patientfox> do it like this: './configure'
<crimsun> he has to generate it from his svn checkout
<crimsun> give me a second to check it out.
<jindiaz> ooops, copied the wrong one
<jindiaz> yah i did that, nothing happend, same msg
<jindiaz> i changed the directory to my desktop though, which is where i save dit
<patientfox> ok... lemme get the URL from where you DL'd this file from
<patientfox> ok so you're in your desktop dir... on the terminal?
<jindiaz> yah
<jindiaz> and ok, let me grab it for yu
<patientfox> and the file you dl'd is on your desktop... have you unzip'd it?
<jindiaz> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=40287&package_id=70036
<jindiaz> i extracted it to a folder i have called "DC" on my desktop
<patientfox> ok.. go into the DC foldier
<jindiaz> yup
<jindiaz> andd what should i do now?
<patientfox> type 'ls' and see if configure it in that directory...?
<ricardo> hey guys how can i install my webcam?
<crimsun> !info libstlport5-dev
<jindiaz> ls in the terminal now?
<crimsun> !info libstlport5-dev dapper
<ubotu> libstlport5-dev: (STLport C++ class library), section universe/libdevel, is optional. Version: 5.0.0-1.1 (dapper), Packaged size: 667 kB, Installed size: 4336 kB
<crimsun> !info libstlport4.6-dev
<ubotu> libstlport4.6-dev: (STLport C++ class library), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 4.6.2-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 919 kB, Installed size: 5728 kB
<crimsun> you also need libstlport4.6-dev in breezy.
<ricardo> anybody?
<crimsun> sheesh, this thing doesn't even build in dapper.
<jindiaz> which?  the dc thing im trying to install??
<crimsun> yes, but you're in breezy.
<jindiaz> yah tru.  man cant wait to see the dapper thing, but as downloading is immediatley pressing, i havew to get this done
<jindiaz> patientfox has disappeared
<jindiaz> hahahaha
<patientfox> no im here
<jindiaz> lol, whered yu go?  umm yah, ls didnt do anything
<patientfox> this is a touch out of my league... im still trying to get my fresh kubuntu install working... but ive got it unpacked here on my osx install... and the one you're trying to use is most likely the stlport?
<patientfox> i dont wanna sit here and give you useless advice
<jindiaz> hmmmmm crappppppppppp
<jindiaz> the thing is, im installing kubuntu as we speak on my mian pc, but i NEED dc, so i have to figure it out now
<jindiaz> im used to haveing a minimum of 100k downloads, and everything ewlse doesnt get me that speed
<jindiaz> its windows to kubuntu, sooooooooo yah i need it desperately
<jindiaz> ok well ill ask again soon, if your around and figure smthing out id appreciate it, have to go do some hardware level changing of hd's forawhile
<jindiaz> thanks again though
<crimsun> jindiaz: by default the tarball extracts with silly permissions
<jindiaz> brb
<jindiaz> o huh?
<jindiaz> its not a bz2 file
<jindiaz> its a .zip
<jindiaz> erm
<crimsun> s/tarball/zipfile/
<jindiaz> .src.zip
<jindiaz> really?  god damn this is confusing
<jindiaz> hahaha
<crimsun> its build system is utter crap. It fails horribly to build.
<patientfox> hmm yeah well dont feel bad, my install keeps crashing when it tries to go into x
<patientfox> well, locking up is more accurate
<patientfox> im wondering if there's some special voodoo i have to do for an SLI install... the x.org configurator detected my card(s) well enough.. hmm
<jindiaz> damn it.... DAMMMMMMMMMMN.. but dc is the best downloading app as far as i knoe
<jindiaz> whut do yu guys use?
<jindiaz> that can guarentee like at least 100k connections, quality files, and stuff
<jindiaz> i share abt 60gb if that is of concern
<crimsun> that really belongs in #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<jindiaz> cool
<jindiaz> but hey speaking of which
<jindiaz> how do i add that channel to this app?
<jindiaz> not experienced with it either
<jindiaz> yah im noob
<jindiaz> but leanring
<jindiaz> is it just add to bookmarks?
<patientfox> gotta go
<jindiaz> ahhhhhhhh it is it is
<jindiaz> ic
<SlimG> i tried run sudo checkinstall inside ccd2iso folder but i got this error, http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/660577, could anyone help me?
<SlimG> i tried to run sudo checkinstall inside ccd2iso folder but i got this error, http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/660577, could anyone help me?
<holotone> I'm browsing a DVD of mp3s that I made in Windows via Konquerer in KDE
<holotone> all the Bjork files throw an error when I'm trying to copy them on the drive, because of the uumlat over the O in bjork
<holotone> can I fix that
<holotone> ?
<holotone> maybe something with character encoding?
<holotone> I listen to alot of experimental and foreign music, so this problem is going to pop up ALOT as I'm moving stuff off the discs onto my HDD
<holotone> and I'd like to avoid it all together.
<holotone> Win can manage to display "special" characters just fine, so I'm SURE linux can do it, I just don't know how.
<SlimG> i tried to run sudo checkinstall inside ccd2iso folder but i got this error, http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/660577, could anyone help me?
<rafa> #irc.rizon.net
<nuky> hi, i'm using skype on kubuntu 5.10, and i have a feeling that it's using me as a supernode, as i have 8 skype.bin connections in my netstat output.. does anyone know how i can confirm this or stop it?
<word> Hi....I'm having some trouble with mysql-server it can't find the mysqld.sock file...and well..i can't either. >< I tried reinstalling and it's the same.
<word> Anyone have any ideas on what could be wrong?
<LeeJunFan> word: is the directory there?
<word> the /var/run/mysqld/ directory is there but nothing in it
<LeeJunFan> word: are you sure mysql is running? ie . ps xauw | grep mysql
<word> I know it's not running...Thats one of the problems just after install when it trys to start the mysql server it says it can't find the .sock file
<word> By the way the only thing it showed when I did that ps xauw | grep mysql thing is the edit I made to the .cnf file putting in my ip
<noteventime> !ntfs
<ubotu> from memory, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<word> LeeJunFan: Any idea what's wrong?
<LeeJunFan> word: not sure. I wonder if you start mysqld_safe by hand if it will give any useful error output?
<word> LeeJunFan: Just started and ended itself right away
<LeeJunFan> word: perhaps removing and re-installing would help?
<word> LeeJunFan: This is what happens when I do mysqld_safe - http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/660671
<word> LeeJunFan: I've done that but I guess I'll try again
<LeeJunFan> when you start it use sudo it needs to start as root so it can change to mysql user
<LeeJunFan> sudo mysqld_safe
<jindiaz> hey guys, how do i format an extended hard drive?
<tarmath> jindiaz: extended hard drive... partition?
<word> LeeJunFan: Ok, and heres the error when i install - http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/660675
<jindiaz> the whole thing.
<jindiaz> preferably in fat format, or fat 32
<jindiaz> can kde do that?
<jindiaz> or can it only format to linux format?
<tarmath> jindiaz: use fdisk /dev/hdsomething
<word> LeeJunFan: Oh, and no change when I used sudo
<jindiaz> crap, no gui huh?  damn, im not sure how to use fdisk
<LeeJunFan> word: does syslog say anything useful?
<jindiaz> whichj am going to be needing help with soon... cause theres going to be alot of that going on
<word> how do I find it?
<word> not sure what syslog is ><
<tarmath> jindiaz: fdisk is very simple
<word> Well I know what it is..just not if it's a file or a command or something..
<LeeJunFan> word: sudo less /var/log/syslog
<jindiaz> currently installing windows...  then kubuntu..  then formating my other hdsone at a time
<jindiaz> ok, so launch it from terminal im assuming?
<jindiaz> just type that fdisk command in???
<jindiaz> and can it do fat and fat32 format?
<tarmath> jindiaz: it can do almost everything, including fat
<jindiaz> SWEET!  the reason is i will need it for temporary storage
<jindiaz> ok, so from terminal then?
<tarmath> jindiaz: you need to find what is the name of your hard drive
<jindiaz> yah its sda1
<tarmath> jindiaz: then fdisk /dev/sda1
<jindiaz> or media:/sda1 if it has to be like that
<tarmath> no
<ubuntu> hallo
<jindiaz> uhhhhh okkkkkkkkkkk
<jindiaz> lol
<LeeJunFan> woohoo! I just rammed my knee into my desk hard enough to move it! :)
<jindiaz> that did nothing
<jindiaz> hahahaha
<tarmath> jindiaz: ok, its somewhere else then
<jindiaz> well no, it did display a msg
<tarmath> type mount
<jindiaz> You will not be able to write the partition table.
<jindiaz> then talks abt the cylinders
<jindiaz> and now im at command:
<jindiaz> o wait, ok so yah it did work then i guess
<jindiaz> my bad
<jindiaz> lol
<tarmath> yea but if you're not able to write to the partition table then you cant do squat
<tarmath> you need to unmount that drive first
<jindiaz> ooo crap
<jindiaz> ok so unmount it from the desktop then yah?
<tarmath> quit fdisk
<tarmath> then type mount
<jindiaz> ok cool
<tarmath> and type umount the_drive_filename
<tarmath> btw, you should put sudo in front of all commands im telling you
<jindiaz> o, so sudo mount?
<word> LeeJunFan: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/660685 that's the jist of the errors
<jindiaz> ok, so unmount sda1?
<tarmath> nah for mount you dont need it
<tarmath> but you will for fdisk and umount
<jindiaz> lol, yah i got the same msg
<jindiaz> ok so sudo unmount sda1?
<LeeJunFan> word: user.MYI can't be opened, check to see if you have /var/lib/mysql and that it and the files in it are owned by mysql.
<LeeJunFan> word: ls -l /var/lib/mysql
<tarmath> jindiaz: the full path, and please write my nick when you're talking to me, it helps me keep track...
<jindiaz> lol cool, sorry
<LeeJunFan> word: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/660691
<jindiaz> tarmath, sudo unmount /dev/sda1 ?
<tarmath> jindiaz: its ok... if you use konversation, you can use auto completion with the tab, you've probably also noticed that when i put your nick in fron of the line, it appears with a different color, which is convenient...
<tarmath> jindiaz: yes
<word> -rw-rw----  1 mysql mysql   2048 2006-04-12 18:47 user.MYI
<word> LeeJunFan: so it's there
<jindiaz> sudo: unmount: command not found
<jindiaz> tarmath.  i dont know how to do that man, always wondered though.  lol.  and got this msg.
<tarmath> jindiaz: its umount, not unmount
<jindiaz> ooooooooo ok
<LeeJunFan> word: hrm, dunno. Perhaps try removing it with --purge ie. apt-get remove --purge [package]  which will remove any config files as well which might be broken.
<word> How could I just completely eliminate everything left behind by previous installs? That's basically what I need....haha! great minds think alike :P
<jindiaz> tarmath:  ermm it didnt do anything, just brought me right back to the command prompt line
<word> LeeJunFan: Thanks for your help hopefully this will solve the probelm
<sirdanny> alguien habla espaol
<LeeJunFan> word: hopefully. :)
<word> sirdanny: no hablo mucho espanol :-/
<word> sirdanny: Que quiere?
<LeeJunFan> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<tarmath> jindiaz: which is perfect, means it successfuly completed
<jindiaz> tarmath:  lol, o, ok sweet then
<tarmath> jindiaz: if you type mount again you should see that the entry for sda1 has diseapeared
<jindiaz> tarmath: yup, tis gone
<tarmath> jindiaz: sudo fdisk /dev/sda1
<jindiaz> cool, it says the same thing, but without the i cant write to the disk thing
<word> LeeJunFan: Still the same error...I'm going to try to remove all of the dependencies of mysql-server that aren't needed by other programs with --purge...
<jindiaz> tarmath:  and at the command: line again
<tarmath> jindiaz: because of sudo... type m for the menu, p to print the partitions on the disk
<LeeJunFan> word: maybe try apt-get -f install to fix any deps that might be missing now.
<LeeJunFan> no package needed. just apt-get -f install
<jindiaz> tarmath: ok, and so whut should i do now?
<tarmath> jindiaz: do you want to wipe out whats currently on the drive^
<jindiaz> everything, total format into fat32 format
<word> LeeJunFan: Nope, aren't ay
<tarmath> jindiaz: how many partitions are shown when you type p
<jindiaz> 4
<jindiaz> tarmath:  4
<tarmath> jindiaz: you want to wipe all of them?
<jindiaz> all of them, yah, to have one sinbngle drive.  theres so many partitions because it was previously my main disk with windows
<jindiaz> unless for some reason i would need them
<jindiaz> it is becoming a purely external drive from henceforth
<jindiaz> and need to maximize all the sapce
<jindiaz> and before all thos points, tarmeth:
<jindiaz> lol
<tarmath> jindiaz: ok, then its very easy, you should just follow what you think you should do, type m for menu and see your options, if you arent sure you can confirm with me, you can mess around nothing anything you want, fdisk will not touch your drive until you  tell it to
<jindiaz> ermm.... MATH
<jindiaz> ok cool, i need to learn so ill give it a go
<tarmath> jindiaz: just dont type w as a command, it will write your new partition and exit... anything else you can do
<jindiaz> tarmath, so im guessing go with d 4 times, then with o, and in there will be options?
<jindiaz> tarmath: to format it to a filesystem type like fat32 and so on
<tarmath> jindiaz: not o, n
<jindiaz> tarmath:  oooooooo ok ok, ic.  makes sense. and in there will be options
<jindiaz> ok let me see here
<tarmath> jindiaz: the partition type you are looking for in the list (command l) is 'c'
<jindiaz> tarmath:  uh oh.....
<jindiaz> lol
<tarmath> jindiaz: done?
<jindiaz> tarmath: ummmmmmm ok, so let me get this straight, i deleted the 4 partitions, then i used the creating partition command, and gave me the choice right of either p or e
<jindiaz> but when i choose p, it says partition (1-4) still
<jindiaz> tarmath:  and yah i checked to see if they were deleted with the p command, and nothing came up when i used it, like under the headings
<tarmath> jindiaz: pick 1
<jindiaz> tarmath:  ok, picked one, its asking me First cylinder (1-19928, default 1):
<tarmath> jindiaz: if you want that partition to take up the whole disk, then you want it to go from the first cylinder up to the last
<jindiaz> so i should type 19928 yes?
<tarmath> jindiaz: no, its the first cylinder here, 1 is fine
<tarmath> jindiaz: next step is the last cylinder
<tarmath> jindiaz: if you dont type anything, the default is used
<jindiaz> tarmath: ooooooooo ok ok, i see.  wow i so would have messed that up
<jindiaz> tarmath:  cool, done that, but the formating thing, i dont see just a c format for hat32
<tarmath> type p
<jindiaz> yup its there
<jindiaz> its all good
<tarmath> jindiaz: you ve created the new partition as you can see, but it's not fat32
<jindiaz> exactly
<tarmath> jindiaz: so you need to change it's type
<tarmath> jindiaz:  type t
<tarmath> jindiaz: to change the partition's type, then 'c' for windows 95 fat32 (lba)
<jindiaz> AHHHHHHHHH ic ic, i didnt see that...
<jindiaz> my god i need glasses or something... lol
<tarmath> jindiaz: and when you're done, you cancontemplate your new partition table once more with p and write the changes with w,, and you're done
<jindiaz> sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
<jindiaz> hey thanks a million man, really appreciate that.
<jindiaz> im going to have to do that alot very very soon tonight
<jindiaz> 3 more times actually
<tRSS> quick question: i have curl, wget, sed installated and using pipes, i want to be able to download pdf files from a few sites. these sites have documentations (as pdfs) of our company. instead of downloading each and every document individually, i just want to harness the power of linux to make my work easier, so need some help from you folks!
<Dynomize> hi
<jindiaz> hey is there a way to save these converstaions?
<jindiaz> copy and paste doesnt work
<Hobbsee> jindiaz: what client are you using?
<jindiaz> Konversation
* Hobbsee wonders who turned off the ctcp version function...
<Hobbsee> jindiaz: it logs by default - see ~/.kde/share/apps/konversation/logs
<jindiaz> NO WAY!! serious!  ok i have to check that out
<Hobbsee> jindiaz: hehe
<jindiaz> ermmmm... noooooooo
<jindiaz> lol
<jindiaz> its not there man, its a log, but no like conversation history
<Hobbsee> well, what were you asking for?
<Hobbsee> arent they the same thing?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Um, logs are conversation histories....they're the history of your conversations...
<jindiaz> no no, see with those it just says all that random stuff when yu come in, whut i want ios all the conversation
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> VIrus: why the odd name?
<jindiaz> ooooooooo my bad, my bad, opened the wrong file
<Hobbsee> jindiaz: hehe :P
<jindiaz> yup its all there
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<jindiaz> swet, thanks man.
<word> when you install from a tarball will it normally act as an upgrade?
<_sergio> Brasil
<word> if you have a previous install
<Hobbsee> i was getting slightly worried there, seeing as i use konv, and my logs work properly...
<jindiaz> lol
<Hobbsee> word: ah, if the version is later, yeah...
<_sergio> anybody
<jindiaz> hey do yu knoe abt dual booting??
<jindiaz> like relatively well
<Hobbsee> jindiaz: sure, and tripple booting
<word> Hobbsee: Ok, thanks sorry just not used to things making sense ;p
<Hobbsee> hehe
<jindiaz> ok, thats just crazy man
<jindiaz> hahahaha
<Hobbsee> jindiaz: XP, kubuntu breezy, kubuntu dapper...
<Hobbsee> didnt make sense to be stuck on XP while dapper was so unstable (ie, no X or whatever)
<Hobbsee> i got rid of breezy in january though...
<tarmath> Hobbsee: which version of x is dapper using?
<jindiaz> but whut i have to do, on a 200gb hd, im installing xp right now, gunna update and all that crap, then installing kubuntu after that, and only need xp to have like 60gb of space, its only for games, everything elsse is kubuntu
<Search4Lancer> is there something quick and easy I can use to replace multiple lines of text with multiple lines of text in a large number of seperate files? Kate can only do one file at a time, and doesn't seem to be able to correctly handle multiple lines of text (and by that I mean it can't at all)
<jindiaz> damn, yu have dapper running already? nice man
<Hobbsee> tarmath: got no idea...
<tarmath> Hobbsee: but you're on it right now?
<Hobbsee> tarmath: yes
<jindiaz> thats why i have to format and move all the data around on my other 3 hds, so 4 in total...
<jindiaz> mannnnnnn got alot to do
<jindiaz> but yah, thats my next brick wall
<CheeseBurgerMan> jindiaz: It helps if you have a separate /home partition.
<jindiaz> i mean ive read abt it and stuff, but its never that easy
<tarmath> Hobbsee: can you look for me then :)
<Hobbsee> tarmath: does version 11 sound right, of xserver?
<Hobbsee> tarmath: got a place to look?
<tarmath> Hobbsee: no its been x11r6 for 10 years i think...
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<tarmath> Hobbsee: head /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jindiaz> Cheese:  what do you mean, a seperate home?  i thought it was install xp, then reboot with KDE, and install and designate space
<CheeseBurgerMan> Well, it helps when you switch versions of Linux a lot.
<tarmath> Hobbsee: look for a line like this one... X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2
<Hobbsee> tarmath: in what?  xorg.conf?
<tarmath> Hobbsee: the line I typed you up there... head /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jindiaz> oooooooo no no, i wont be doing that, im not that involved yet to be doing that, i really like kubuntu, so im pretty happy with that.  and the pc i do switch with is the pc im on right now, which is my downgrade pc
<Hobbsee> ah yeah...
<Hobbsee> X Window System Version 7.0.0
<Hobbsee> Release Date: 21 December 2005
<Hobbsee> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0
<tarmath> ohh sweet release 7
<tarmath> bring that goodness over!
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> jindiaz: in the installer, you have the option for a manual partition, so you can create a separate /home partition tehre
<jindiaz> ok, theres one thing i need to get down like right now, how the hell do yu guys do that thing where it does the name for yu and its in different colors
<Search4Lancer> Configure Konversation
<jindiaz> yu guys do it so fast somehow.. i have no idea how that happens
<jindiaz> o, ok
<jindiaz> anddd, next?
<tarmath> jindiaz: its there by default man, just start typing the name of the guy and press tab, it will auto complete
<Search4Lancer> then go to notifications
<Search4Lancer> and highlight
<Search4Lancer> and check the box that says "always highlight currently used nick" or whatever it says
<Search4Lancer> and pick a color, I use red
<tarmath> i didnt need to do any of that... it was on by default
<Search4Lancer> meh I'm just guessing at what the actual question is, really
<Search4Lancer> so.... anybody been thinking about my question a few minutes ago?
<jindiaz> tarmath: OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jindiaz> YO!
<jindiaz> thats sick!
<jindiaz> hahahaha
<jindiaz> thanks guys
<tarmath> Search4Lancer: sed? vim?
* Search4Lancer is confused as hell about sed
<dipnlik> is there a way to disable global shortcuts in order to enter new multi-key shortcuts? i have alt+',[1-5]  to rate songs in amarok, now i want to add alt+',spacebar to play/pause, but when i type alt+' in the config i get the rating menu and can't set the shortcut
<Hobbsee> dipnlik: yeah, see in kcontrol, keyboard shortcuts (use the search function), and reassign the offending one...
<dipnlik> Hobbsee: can't find amarok related shortcuts in kcontrol :S
<Hobbsee> dipnlik: ah, you want the ones for amarok.  configure, global shortcuts or something
<dipnlik> Hobbsee: yeah, i know that. the problem is, i assigned some multikey shortcuts, now i want to add more
<dipnlik> Hobbsee: but when i try to add more, i can't type the complete shortcut in the configs because kde "interprets" the first part of the shortcuts before i can configure the second part
<Hobbsee> dipnlik: then you probably need to disable the alt+ bit temporarily, add all the others, then put in the alt+ bit again, if that makes sne
<Hobbsee> e
<dipnlik> Hobbsee: i wanted to avoid that :P
<dipnlik> ok, thanks anyway :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ep>  have onboard sound (AC97), sound mixing doesn't work, I can only play sound in one app.  It seems like "newer" hardware should support hardware mixing. Is there a faq or howto for this?
<Hobbsee> !sound
<ubotu> [sound]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<Hobbsee> ep: check that you're using alsa, not oss, in system settings, sound, engines...
<ep> check start at boot right?
<Hobbsee> you can check now...
<ep> i don't think that worked, I'll restart it and try again
<viator> look for a dude name crimson over in the ubuntu or ubuntu+1 channel
<Search4Lancer> he's good, helped me with my sound
<viator> latr
<ep> ok in system setting admin mode , alsa and/or alsa-util will not start, also i rebooted with start at boot checked and i still get a "not running" status.
<ep> Since i rebooted i need those urls for sound mixing in ubuntu again please :)  !sound
<ep> !sound
<ubotu> I heard sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<kingpomba> kubuntu is giving me alot of greif...
<elijahlofgren> kingpomba: What problems are you having?
<kingpomba> alot of processes freeze and i only can move the mouse around :/
<kingpomba> i've   restarted atleast 10 times in the past 2 hours, i just installed it too...
<elijahlofgren> kingpomba: Man, that's annoying. I haven't had that problem. What's your CPU speed?
<kingpomba> 2.6ghz
<kingpomba> every time i try to get something done it screws me over X_X
<elijahlofgren> kingpomba: Hmm. A GZ faster than mine... So can you click on stuff?
<kingpomba> nope
<kingpomba> well now i can obviously but when it freezes up...
<tarmath> kingpomba: breezy or dapper?
<kingpomba> breezy
<tarmath> kingpomba: and everything is updated?
<elijahlofgren> kingpomba: amd64?
<kingpomba> i try to then the process freezes
<kingpomba> intel p4
<kingpomba> ill try again if i leave you know why
<kingpomba> so far so good
<tarmath> erm, i dont know honestly, is it really anything that you do or is there any similarity in what you're doing that could give us an hint on whats going wrong
<kingpomba> if launching a process counts as a similarity then no :/
<tarmath> kingpomba:  do you restart because everything freezes or just the program you're using freezes
<kingpomba> adept updater seems fine this time
<elijahlofgren> kingpomba: Which programs freeze? All or just some?
<kingpomba> well tarmath the program freezes then i can't click the menu or close it , i can only move the cursor around
<elijahlofgren> kingpomba: Which program?
<kingpomba> ahh want a list
<tarmath> kingpompa: when this happens, alt-f2 then type xkill and aim the cursor at the program's window
<kingpomba> konqueror , adept updater ,even konversation froze before elijahlofgren
<kingpomba> adept updater seems fine now
<kingpomba> so does konversation
<PaulT> hello... need some help
<tarmath> kingpomba: if it happens again, type ctrl-alt-f1, log in the console and run top or ps aux and see which process is using all the computer or seomthing...
<elijahlofgren> kingpomba: Hmm... Maybe it would be worth trying dapper? (I'm using dapper and don't experiance these freezes you're having)
<tarmath> kingpomba: in fact, try doing it now to be sure you know how...
<tb77> hi all, just installed dapper got an adept wont start get an "Could Not Open Cache"  error. Any ideas?
<PaulT> i am having trouble setting up my wireless network card... i cant seem to access the admin
<CheeseBurgerMan> tb77: Learn to use the apt from the console. :P
<elijahlofgren> tb77: I actually don't use adapt. I've found I like synaptic better.
<CheeseBurgerMan> PaulT: What have you done so far
<CheeseBurgerMan> ?
<tb77> CheeseBurgerMan: thanks i know apt, just wanted to figure out this error
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK
<CheeseBurgerMan> I just don't have any ideas, and was presenting an alternative. ;)
<PaulT> well, i just installed the kubuntu and i have put in the network card, i went to the network settings and i can see that the eth0 is there, but i cant modify it unless i click the administrator mode, but there is no button there for it
<CheeseBurgerMan> try maximizing it - I've noticed that problem too
<PaulT> i did maximize it and i cant see it even then, could you maybe walk me through it in the console?
<PaulT> or terminal
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah, OK
<CheeseBurgerMan> run 'kdesu kcontrol'
<PaulT> you are the man... cheeseburgerman that is... thanks
<PaulT> i will have to remember that
<CheeseBurgerMan> kdesu is how you run gui apps as root
<CheeseBurgerMan> sudo is for console commands
<CheeseBurgerMan> :)
<PaulT> thanks man
<CheeseBurgerMan> You're welcome
<PaulT> another thing now
<CheeseBurgerMan> Which is?
<PaulT> i try to enable the interface and it briefly enables it but then disables again, any clue?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Check the gateway settings
<CheeseBurgerMan> Assuming  you use one
<PaulT> uhm.. those are?
<CheeseBurgerMan> On the routes tab
<CheeseBurgerMan> By default (if you have a linksys router) it's 192.168.1.1
<PaulT> i have a dlink... 192.168.0.1
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK, try that
<nuky> does anyone here know how to use vnc? i managed to get connected to antoher pc, but i'm can't see the same desktop as them.. as in X creates another screen.. so we aren't really sharing a desktop
<PaulT> didnt make a difference
<CheeseBurgerMan> Did you configure it to use your essid and, if you need it, dhcp?
<PaulT> cheese... it was easier to set up the card in ubuntu
<CheeseBurgerMan> I've setup mine in Kubuntu before
<PaulT> dhcp
<elijahlofgren> nuky: Check out krfb
<httpdss> PaulT: what does /etc/network/interfaces say ??
<PaulT> how do i read that... new to unix
<PaulT> vi?
<CheeseBurgerMan> vi works
<httpdss> cat /etc/network/interfaces
<elijahlofgren> PaulT: I prefer nano for editing system config files.
<CheeseBurgerMan> I prefer vi. :P
<PaulT> it opened a new file
<PaulT> ok
<httpdss> you dont need to open it .. just CAT it
<elijahlofgren> PaulT: /etc/network/interfaces shouldn't be empty. Maybe no networking is set up?
<PaulT> what should i look for... it opened
<httpdss> paste it on the bin
<lancellor>  should i install ubuntu and upgrade to the dapper or wait until dapper comes out
<lancellor> hi you all
<CheeseBurgerMan> wait for dapper
<PaulT> well, it is on the laptop
<PaulT> i see
<lancellor> ok
<PaulT> iface eth0 inet dhcp... there is nothing under it
<httpdss> and iface wlan0 inet dhcp ?? anything ??
<lancellor>  thanks i already using kubuntu but i wanted to upgrade but a thing=k i wiil do a clean install with dapper when it comes out thanks...
<PaulT> but there is stuff under iface ra0 inet dhcp
<httpdss> oohh there .. what does it say
<PaulT> wireless-essid Paul's Network and under that... wireless-key s:**********
<httpdss> looks fine  ...
<PaulT> but that is under ra0... not under eth0, which is the wireless card
<httpdss> close the file and try to see if you can "see" the AP .. sudo iwlist scan
<PaulT> a bunch of stuff came up
<httpdss> your wifi is under ra0 ... it would be really wierd to have it on eth0
<PaulT> ok
<PaulT> you know what... i am a moron...
<PaulT> i was enabling the wrong device
<httpdss> :S
<Search4Lancer> wtg moron
<PaulT> sorry for wasting your time... but i learned a few more things
<httpdss> np
<CheeseBurgerMan> Then it was worth it. :)
<PaulT> yep
<PaulT> how can i enable the device... the lights are on but it still says that it is disabled
<httpdss> sudo ifup ra0
<PaulT> lemme see
<cirurgiao> v
<PaulT> it says that the device is already configured
<httpdss> sudo ifdown ra0    (and then)  sudo ifup ra0
<PaulT> doing a bunch of stuff
<httpdss> worked ??
<PaulT> DHCPDISCOVER on ra0 to 255.255.255.255 on port 67 interval 6... and the interval changed 4 times
<httpdss> and it goes on and on ??
<PaulT> then... No DHCPDISCOVER recieved
<pip> Hello! I need help
<elijahlofgren> pip: Post your problem. ;)
<httpdss> can you see your access point when you do: sudo iwlist scan ??
<pip> I am connecting to another computer which in on Windows XP in my gruop here with gFTP. Can I transfer data from his?
<PaulT> Cell 01- Address... on and on
<kingpomba> ahh yeah now another problem
<kingpomba> my desktop is pink...pure pink
<pip> elijahlofgren: I am connecting to another computer which in on Windows XP in my gruop here with gFTP. Can I transfer data from his?
<kingpomba> and parts of adept updater are pink :/
<elijahlofgren> pip: I would think you would want to use smb://Computername instead to do windows networking. Unless  the Windows XP PC is running a FTP server.
<elijahlofgren> kingpomba: Did you change the KDE Color scheme? Is every KDE app pink?
<kingpomba> did'ent change anything
<kingpomba> not every app
<pip> elijahlofgren: yeah,it is running a FTP server.I want to ask if I can get data from him.
<kingpomba> irc is'ent
<kingpomba> except for the scroll bar...
<httpdss> pip: yes just connect to it ..
<elijahlofgren> kingpomba: Weird. Maybe try logging in and out.
<httpdss> pip: why are you using gFTP if you are using kde ??
<pip> elijahlofgren: I tried once. Last time I sent data to him,but now I wanna get data from him ,but failed. why?
<PaulT> httpdss: did you see the last thing
<PaulT> Cell 01- Address... on and on
<elijahlofgren> kingpomba: I prefer update-manager to Adept updater. It's GTK, but its cool how it download changelogs.
<httpdss> PaulT: yup just thinkin what could be wrong .. start from cero .. restart pc
<kingpomba> mesa is the linux open gl librarys right?
<pip> elijahlofgren: Error:When trying to transfer files ,the remote host disconnected
<PaulT> ok
<elijahlofgren> pip: You could try using Konqueror instead. Just enter ftp://servername
<pip> elijahlofgren: OK! thank you!
<PaulT> restarted
<kingpomba> what do you recommend for burning dvd iso's
<elijahlofgren> kingpomba: I use K3B
<kingpomba> k
<kingpomba> too much pink every...
<kingpomba> wth is going on
<kingpomba> 119 updates
<kingpomba> im going afk then bbs
<elijahlofgren> kingpomba: I've got 177 updates waiting.
<kingpomba> im just updating my stock install
<elijahlofgren> kingpomba: But I may wait until Dapper is released so I don't have to download so much.
<kingpomba> from about 2 hours ago i installed it
<elijahlofgren> kingpomba: Dapper or Breezy?
<PaulT> httpdss: i got it restarted
<kingpomba> breezy
<kingpomba> been a less than present expirence i must say, with all the program freezes and the pink
<kingpomba> pleasent*
<elijahlofgren> kingpomba: I'm on Dapper. I like Dapper, it has Firefox 1.5 and seems to work better than Breezy for me.
<kingpomba> hopfuly once its updated everything will be fine..
<kingpomba> well i would download it if breezy held out when i tryed to do anything
<elijahlofgren> kingpomba: Hopefully you're problems get fixed. Sorry I haven't really been able to help. I'm going to bed now. Goodnight.
<kingpomba> night
<httpdss> PaulT: did it get an address from DHCP ?
<PaulT> what is the command again
<httpdss> iwconfig ra0
<httpdss> see if you have an ip assigned
<PaulT> says access point... where would the ip addy be?
<PaulT> damn thing... still wont enable
<PaulT> it seems like it is connected, but there is nothing coming through
<lancellor> good night everyone thanks for help.....
<PaulT> have any idea http?
<kingpomba>  /me wonders if the au. kubuntu update archive is actually in his country
<kingpomba> :/
<kingpomba> no /me?
<PaulT> aight guys... got to go to bed. thanks for the help... night
<kingpomba> night
<kingpomba> only 14:18 here :)
<Firztspawn> heya.. I have some noob questions of someone who has some time..
<Smeggy> i might be able to help
<Firztspawn> Kubuntu uses sudo.. correct, does this ever use a password?
<Smeggy> you use your first regular accounts password to sudo for root priviledges
<Firztspawn> is there a way to stop the default.. and need to use a root password all the time?
<Smeggy> yes there is
<Firztspawn> easy to do?
<Smeggy> yup, just use sudo on the passwd command
<Smeggy> e.g. sudo passwd root
<Smeggy> and set a root password :)
<Firztspawn> ok
<Firztspawn> the reason I ask is that I have a mate wanting to set up a computer training thing with kids
<Firztspawn> I suggested screw windows, use Linux
<Firztspawn> but I need an easy to install distro (I use Gentoo by default.. not easy to install)
<Smeggy> indeed
<Firztspawn> but I cant have the users being able to just type 'sudo' and having root access
<Smeggy> only the first user is able to do that by default
<Smeggy> you can add other users to be able to but thats not the default
<Firztspawn> first user being the person who sets it up?
<Smeggy> yes
<Firztspawn> ok
<Smeggy> so if that was your friends account he could then make an account for the kids to use which wouldnt be able to use sudo to get root
<Firztspawn> ok
<Firztspawn> incidentally, I think I will be admin, my mate doesnt know Linux much
<Firztspawn> initially
<Smeggy> :)
<Firztspawn> ok..
<Firztspawn> next question..
<Firztspawn> how good/sad is apt-get?
<Firztspawn> I hated it in FC3 coz it didnt find half the deps
<Smeggy> the one FC uses is for rpms
<Smeggy> apt-get on a debian base is very powerful
<Firztspawn> so itcompiles like portage/
<Smeggy> the dependency resolution is as good as portage if not better but overall it's probably less powerful but more reliable
<Firztspawn> ?*
<Smeggy> it can fetch source packages, but it uses binaries ordinarily
<Firztspawn> so its judt the download time and short install time (a la pacman?)
<Firztspawn> just*
<Smeggy> yes
<Firztspawn> ok
<Firztspawn> final question, I have Ubuntu, but dont really like Gnome, can I change it to KDE?
<Firztspawn> or is it easier to just download Kubuntu?
<Smeggy> its easy to get kde
<Smeggy> just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Firztspawn> ok
<Firztspawn> final question..where can I find a list of what apps I can get for Kubuntu (like php, games etc)
<Smeggy> you can find the package database at http://packages.ubuntu.com i
<Smeggy> :)
<Firztspawn> ok thanx for the help :)
<Smeggy> np
<Smeggy> the packages apply for ubuntu and kubuntu fyi
<Smeggy> they share the same repository
<Firztspawn> Smeggy: just one final thing...
<Firztspawn> can (K)ubuntu update on the fly? a la Gentoo
<Smeggy> yeah
<Firztspawn> rather than download a new version every six months, can I just updqat packages?
<Smeggy> just point your apt sources to the latest tree (currently dapper) and apt-get dist-upgrade
<Firztspawn> update*
<Firztspawn> so I can start off with a Breezy system and say 6 months down the track (just through upgrades of base system files) have a dapper system? correct?
<Smeggy> correct :)
<Firztspawn> ok sweet
<Firztspawn> thanx
<Smeggy> np
<sledge> Firztspawn: You might run into some problems when you have installed unsanctioned packages like ATI's proprietary display driver
<Firztspawn> sledge: I will try and avoid ati cards lol
<Firztspawn> incidentally I will be building the comps too I think ;p
<Smeggy> use nvidia cards then :)
<sledge> I'm stuck w/ mine ;(
<Smeggy> ive had no trouble updating the drivers automatically on my nvidia system through several different kubuntu incarnations :)
<Firztspawn> I use nvidia on this, ATi I have heard a lot of sad stories about (Linux wise)
<StarZenD> is there anyone in here with bluetooth experience?
<StarZenD> the bluetooth client doesnt bring up a window or offer any way to enter an authorisation code for pairing of devices
<StarZenD> what can i do about this?
<Massacration> hi everyonde
<Massacration> could anybody point me all the video codecs
<Massacration> ?
<Massacration> could anybody point me all the video codecs
<Massacration> ?
<StarZenD> does https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-a57167a3ce442dc52d9b05e46a14503330d4e970 help?
<StarZenD> 0.o where did the rest of that come from?
<Massacration> thanks
<_jake> why am i getting such bad bit torrent speeds on linux...
<kingpomba> is there something i have to configure? i just install kubuntu a few hours back
<kingpomba> i've used several diffent clients and try to download several diffrent distro's
<kingpomba> yet i still get bad BT speed :/
<laszlok> kingpomba: are you sure you're not behind a firewall or something?
<kingpomba> nope
<kingpomba> in windows i got almost full speed with aezerus , now i get 0 ( or 2 kb for that matter but im sure it's false )
<kingpomba> tryed with ktorrent as well
<kingpomba> its a fresh install so i don't know whats wrong
<kingpomba> i get almost full speed from http
<kingpomba> so i have no idea whats going on
<kingpomba> this distro sucks.. first the random freezes , then the color problems now this ... other distros are fine
<jack> yo
<uniq>  /names
<uniq> ops.
<nico8481> hi
<gourdin> Apr 15 11:35:42 archon kernel: [4297572.802000]  NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out
<gourdin> Apr 15 11:35:42 archon kernel: [4297572.802000]  sky2 hardware hung? flushing
<gourdin> it happens frequently
<gourdin> marvell tech 10/100 on an intel duo laptop
<AljoshaNL> hello how can I connect to my exchange maps using KMail?
<AljoshaNL> When I use IMAP i cant enter slashes
<Tonio_> AljoshaNL: what do you call "map" ?
<Tonio_> here is the way I use it with exchange :
<Tonio_> mails with imap, contacts with ldap on active directory, and calendar with the http component (requires OWA to be activated)
<Tonio_> there is no solution for public folders as far as I know
<AljoshaNL> OK thanks, but I cant enter slashes into the host textbox really strange
<Tonio_> and I don't have your problem with imap, slashes
<Tonio_> should have anything to do....
<Tonio_> I mean imap is only about "getting mails"
<Tonio_> nothing to do with writing/sending mails, which is still smtp
<Tonio_> I don't understand on that point
<Tonio_> AljoshaNL: are you sure this is related to the usage of imap globaly ?
<AljoshaNL> no. i just read on the dutch irc that exchange cannot be used the way i need it with kmail
<AljoshaNL> i think im submitting a bug
<Tonio_> AljoshaNL: the best way to use exchange is still evolution
<Tonio_> kmail isn't as good as evolution is for exchange
<AljoshaNL> Tonio_:thanks for info
<Tonio_> AljoshaNL: no pb ;)
<Tonio_> AljoshaNL: evolution ises a full featured component that makes usage of OWA, that way, it avoids compatibility problems, as everything is done with http
<Tonio_> s/ises/uses
<slow-motion> hallo
<Tonio_> slow-motion: hey
<slow-motion> hi Tonio_
<nico8481> re
<inc|freaky> hi all. is there any wlan client with which i can manage different locations. one location WPA one location WEP?
<kmon> inc|freaky: KnetworkManager which is in dapper
<inc|freaky> grr
<inc|freaky> i dont have dapper
<inc|freaky> should i upgrade to dapper?
<kmon> I would first try the beta cd
<kmon> which will be out next week
<kmon> If you don't find any regressions...
<inc|freaky> can i compile that knetworkmanager from source?
<kmon> then I would backup everything
<kmon> don't know
<kmon> I don't know if it will compile on breezy
<inc|freaky> kmon: ok. i can try. where can i find the source?
<kmon> in kde svn
<inc|freaky> i can see it here: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/kdereview/knetworkmanager/ but i dont know how to retrieve that directory?
<kmon> I'm not the best person to ask on how to build that from source :(
<kmon> you'll also need network manager
<kmon> knetworkmanager is only a front end
<inc|freaky> ok, network-manager is in breezy, too
<inc|freaky> kmon: can you tell me where the actual testing-CD for kubuntu is?
<kmon> one second please
<inc|freaky> oki :)
<kmon> inc|freaky: http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-6/ <--- This is the current testing one, but next week the team will release the beta cd
<inc|freaky> thankyou :D
<inc|freaky> yea, i just cant wait lol
<kmon> remember to backup everything if you upgrade, and report bugs you may encounter ;)
<Terminus> speaking of bugs, i'm not alone with adept crashing right? :)
<noaXess> hi all.
<noaXess> what about support m4p/mp4 format in kubuntu?
<AljoshaNL> i cant even figure out how to play mp03
<noaXess> AljoshaNL: there is one package to install.. but i don't remember..
<AljoshaNL> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<AljoshaNL> doesnt work
<AljoshaNL> :P
<noaXess> wait...
<noaXess> i try to remember..
<noaXess> AljoshaNL: isn't it that package? gstreamer0.8-plugin-apps ?
<Terminus> AljoshaNL: for amarok? libxine-extracodecs?
<noaXess> i think gstreamer0.8-plugin-mpeg2dec
<noaXess> without plugin
<noaXess> gstreamer0.8-mpeg2dec
<noaXess> shit,
<noaXess> no..not really..
<noaXess> sorry... i don't remember
<AljoshaNL> gstreamer0.8-mad?
<mac> hi.. I upgraded from breezy to dapper (via apt-get dist upgrade) and my kde doesnt show applications in the taskbar now.. What can I do?
<AljoshaNL> no doesnt wrk
<mac> Fixed it, nm
<mac> I am having trouble with outputting mp3.. I installed gstreamer, xmms, amarok.. I think I am missing some alsa libaries or so.. It all worked in Breezy.. what can I do?
<Terminus> mac: which media player are you trying to use?
<mac> Terminus: currently, amaroK (the new beta announced on kubuntu.org)
<mac> I have gstreamer installed, and selected as engine
<Terminus> mac: for amarok, you need libxine-extracodecs.
<mac> Output plugin is "alsasink"
<mac> libxine-extracodecs is already the newest version.
<mac> Already installed
<Terminus> mac: i don't think i have any idea. libxine-extracodecs alone here worked. :|
<mac> Ok, thanks. Ill try to find some guides how to setup mp3 on (k)ubuntu dapper
<nico____> hi
<fuji> help
<flaccid> where are the min requirements for kubuntu?
<Tonio_> flaccid: I would say 1 gig proco and maybe 256 ram
<Tonio_> 512 to be comfortable
<Tonio_> flaccid: arround the same than for winxp
<flaccid> is there an official document?
<Tonio_> flaccid: don't think so, but that's my experience ;)
<flaccid> i wanna see if i can get it to go on a g3 333 imac 32mb ram
<Tonio_> with less than 256 MB of ram, I would suggest xubuntu
<Tonio_> flaccid: it will install
<Tonio_> flaccid: but it'll be a nightmare
<flaccid> thats xfce?
<Tonio_> flaccid: yup
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> need to find some so dimm ram
<fuji> When i click a avi file in konqueror i get this error: "Can't init Audio Driver 'alsasink' - trying another one...". I used to have a browser for kubuntu that would play the avi streams straight away... help me please
<Tonio_> I tried once kubuntu with 128 mb, it was hard to use, cause system was spending it's time swapping
<jpatrick> Tonio_: what i suffered on my old computer
<fuji> help me plz i am n00b
<Tonio_> jpatrick: yup, kde is nice, but not very "lightweigth" ;)
<jpatrick> fuji: are you on Dapper?
<flaccid> dang
<Tonio_> fuji: did it previously work ?
<fuji> kubuntu
<Tonio_> fuji: which version plz ?
<fuji> i just reinstalled kubuntu again
<jpatrick> flaccid: what?
<Tonio_> breezy or dapper ?
<fuji> its the default kubuntu package of kobqueror
<Tonio_> fuji: first, konqueror isn't a videoplayer
<fuji> just kubuntu i downloaded the install cd 25 october of 2005
<Tonio_> fuji: that doesn't give us the version........ probably breezy but I can't we sure
<Tonio_> can be hoary too
<fuji> thats all the info that i know
<jpatrick> fuji: do "lsb_release -r" in the konsole
<fuji> how do i install a new package again
<Tonio_> fuji what is the numbered version on the left side of the kmenu ?
<Tonio_> 5.04 or 5.10 ?
<jpatrick> fuji: or even better "lsb_release -a"
<Tonio_> jpatrick: assume he doesn't know how to go in the shell.....
<jpatrick> Tonio_: ok, good point
<fuji> 5.10 is the version btw
<jpatrick> fuji: K-Menu -> System -> Konsole
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I know n00bs limits cause I work with them all day ;)
<jpatrick> Tonio_: same here
<Tonio_> fuji: right
<fuji> breezy
<Tonio_> fuji, first update your system, that's the first thing to do
<fuji> oh noes
<fuji> :(
<Tonio_> fuji: to perform that, use the application called "adept"
<Tonio_> then click "fetch updates", and "full upgrade", and "apply changes"
<fuji> i just want to watch this docu in a webbrowser i just to click the media b4 and it started to play
<Tonio_> that will do the job
<Tonio_> fuji: what kind of document is it ?
<Tonio_> video ?
<fuji> Tonio dont you want to know how i run kubuntu
<Tonio_> fuji ??
<Tonio_> fuji: i wanna help you, but I need more informations
<Tonio_> what kind of document is it ?
<Tonio_> extension or something plz
<fuji> revolution os
<fuji> 2001
<Tonio_> ...........
<Tonio_> the KIND, not the same
<fuji> its a avi file
<fuji> lol
<Tonio_> k
<Tonio_> you need a few things to get your os to work properly
<Tonio_> 1/ breezy uses gstreamer by default, which doesn't work very nicelly
<fuji> does it matter that i run the os in vmware?
<Tonio_> fuji: of course........
<fuji> lol
<Tonio_> how can you be sure the sound if fully supported ?
<Tonio_> alsasynk is relative to sound
<fuji> because it works fine for windows
<Tonio_> and to what I know, vmware doesn't "always" emulate sound correctly
<fuji> oh
<Tonio_> fuji: don't expect an emulated os to work the same than the fully installed one
<Tonio_> that's not the purpose
<fuji> lol
<Tonio_> vmware is nice to test, isn't exempt of issues
<fuji> ok
<Tonio_> vmware is nice in the "calculating" process and network, but for sure not adapted to try and work multimedia purpose
<fuji> works fine so far
<Tonio_> fuji: if you wanna try kubuntu, download the livecd
<fuji> lol
<fuji> i used it b4
<Tonio_> and try the latest, cause breezy is actually completly outdated compared to the development version
<fuji> but not very intensely
<Tonio_> I would even say the development version is by far more stable
<Tonio_> so try the latest development version livecd
<fuji> Tonio where can i get BeOS?
<Tonio_> fuji: that paying OS ;)
<Tonio_> don't except I give you a download link ;)
<Tonio_> lol
<fuji> paying?
<Tonio_> fuji: beos isn't free
<fuji> is it any good?
<Tonio_> there is a development of beos intended to be opensource
<Tonio_> called haiku os
<Tonio_> it WAS good ;)
<fuji> japanese :o
<Tonio_> beos is completly outdated
<fuji> lol
<Tonio_> haikuos is very promissing, but not intended to be usable at the moment
<fuji> i like the debian os but its to hard to setup
<fuji> for me
<zblach> mornin Hobbsee
<Tonio_> fuji: it was 10 years ago ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe hi
<Tonio_> fuji: don't you know the installer has greatly improved !! kubuntu installer is the same by the way
<fuji> where can i test the sound?
<Tonio_> fuji: LIVECD !!!
<Tonio_> third time.....
<fuji> but i will have to download it first
<Tonio_> fuji: evidence, yes ;)
<Shuriken> the dapper flight 6 live CD is very stable
<Tonio_> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> Shuriken: ++
<Shuriken> try it :)
<Hobbsee> oh grr!  there was something i intended to tell you Tonio_, and i've forgotten again
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: knotes !!!!!!!!!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> yes, i sometimes use them!
<Hobbsee> it was something kubuntu related...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'm 29 now, so my brain ability to "remember" is decreasing
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Tonio_> knotes is my solution to this
<jpatrick> I'm 14
* Hobbsee doestn have that excuse :P
<Tonio_> jpatrick: promissing baby ;) very promissing :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<jpatrick> :)
<fuji> ccaan i skin kubuntu to look like a mac osx?
<jpatrick> fuji: yes
<Shuriken> Sure
<Tonio_> jpatrick: when I was 14, i was still watching cartoons and playing GI Joe's
<Tonio_> ......
<fuji> whats the package name?
<Hobbsee> baghira?
<fuji> Tonio how old are you now ?
<jpatrick> Tonio_: raphink was hacking his old mac computer at that age
<Tonio_> fuji: to be honnest, if you want osx, buy a mac....
<Shuriken> kwin-style-baghira
<fuji> lol
<Tonio_> the package is called bagira, but that's not very stable
<fuji> mac is a ripoff :/
<fuji> i just like the visuals
<Tonio_> like winosx, the are generally dirty hacks....
<fuji> hope that didnt offend anyone :))
<Tonio_> fuji: nope, of course, but atching the full kde renderring can make it a bit unstable
<fuji> is that a linux distro Tonio?
<Tonio_> to what I know baguira isn't perfect at all
<Tonio_> fuji: nope, it is an application for linux, that make kde look like osx, but that not perfect
<Shuriken> it just a style for KDE
<fuji> oh
<Tonio_> Shuriken: nope
<Tonio_> that more than a style
<Shuriken> yeah, you are right
<Tonio_> Shuriken: it is a set of applications too
<fuji> object dock?
<fuji> apple icons?
<Shuriken> but it works as a style
<Tonio_> fuji: yes, and applications replacement
<fuji> cool
<Tonio_> which is where the problem is
<fuji> lol
<Shuriken> applications ?
<fuji> skins you meaaan
<Tonio_> Shuriken: yes, you have binaries in it
<fuji> haha
<fuji> cool
<Shuriken> oh, maybe we aren't talking about the same thing
<Shuriken> i'm talking abbout kwin-stylebaghira
<fuji> onio where do i get it
<Tonio_> Shuriken: baghira ?
<fuji> Tonio*
<Tonio_> fuji: simply install it with the package manager called "adept"
<fuji> Tonio can you run vmware within kubuntu?
<Tonio_> fuji: yes of course
<Tonio_> fuji: you mean the free player or the full paying aplication ?
<fuji> virtual machine   ware
<fuji> full app
<Tonio_> fuji: you can buy it for linux yes
<fuji> i wont  to run windowss in ittt
<fuji> lolllll
<fuji> waaantt**
<fuji> lloll
<Oli> -.-
<Oli> how stable runs flight 6 dapper?
<fuji> dapper dan
<jpatrick> Oli: for me, very stable
<Tonio_> fuji: you are not in "kevinland", plz stop those LLooOOllL things...
<fuji> its becuasee of thee update
<fuji> soz
<Hobbsee> Oli: stable, except on the rare occasions where it just wont boot...
<fuji> Oli oli oxen free
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: is that relative to a very recent bug on the acpi component ?
<Oli> well it would be gone on a IBM thinkpad
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: my love has a problem with her laptop for 3 days now*
<Oli> there i doubt I would have probs according hardware
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I was thinking of hardware relative issue, but wondering about acpi modules too
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i dont know which acpi bug you mean.  this was  aproblem with kpowersave, and grub, so that i got a grub error 15
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: okay
<Tonio_> fuji: why running windows on linux ?
<Oli> but flight 6 doesesn have alredy xorg 7?
<Hobbsee> speaking of which, where's lure when i want to whine...
<Tonio_> I dson't see the point in using vmware full day........
<Hobbsee> Oli: flight 6 has xorg 7, yes
<Tonio_> fuji: to me that's only good to make tests, nothing more
<Shuriken> and it works well :)
<Tonio_> fuji: what would you need on windows that misses on linux ?
<jpatrick> Tonio_: personally I prefer chroots
<Oli> Hobbsee: oh cool, that it is actually a tought... =)
<fuji> but i want to use it to test linux
<Oli> to switch from ubuntu 5.10 to flight 6 dapper kubunuut =)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: try to run windows 2k3 with a chroot and after come to me ;)
<jpatrick> :) ok, good point
<Tonio_> fuji: to test linux use livecds
<Shuriken> dual boot is better for that
<Tonio_> that the best way
<Tonio_> vmware can only be usefull to make network test and things like that
<Oli> theres a cool live xgl cd based on gentoo its fun =)
<Tonio_> not adapted to your needs as far as I can see
<Tonio_> Shuriken: dualboot sucks
<Tonio_> Shuriken: create issues when you need to reinstall anything
<Tonio_> Shuriken: to me a computer is designed to have ONE os, not many
<Shuriken> Tonio_: i don't have MS windows
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: not really...i guess with grub...
<Tonio_> Shuriken: look at cars using 2 engines, they just have so many problems :)
<Hobbsee> depends what the other OS is...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: search google with "grub bugs", grub issues, or grub problem
<Oli> actually there is _no_ reason to use windows. point. :)
<Hobbsee> true
<Shuriken> but i think it's a good solution for those who discover linux
<fuji> Tonio you cant get the feel of a os using livecds
<Tonio_> Shuriken: that's, to me, the purpose of livecds
<fuji> Tonio you were right i have no audio any tips?
<Tonio_> fuji: except the fact it is slower, the livecd can make you run everything as if it was installed
<Shuriken> liveCD are slow :/
<Tonio_> fuji: complicated..... I would say card emulation issue with vmware
<fuji> lol
<Tonio_> Shuriken: to test you don't need something quick
<Tonio_> Shuriken: it is slow, but acts like the installed stuff
<Tonio_> Shuriken: to me that the best to "test" if hardware is detected, applications working etc....
<Shuriken> i agree
<Shuriken> but when you don't know linux very much
<Shuriken> there is things you don't know how to do
<Tonio_> Shuriken: vmware can help you testing your hardware, which is certainly the biggest problem with linux actually :)
<Tonio_> Shuriken: and ??? is that different using vmware ?
<Tonio_> that problem will be the same I think
<Shuriken> wmware is paying
<Tonio_> Shuriken: the player is free
<Shuriken> a newbee won't pay for something he doesn't know
<Tonio_> Shuriken: and ubuntu image is available on their website :)
<Tonio_> so using ubuntu with vmware is free of any cost, and legal
<mvv> am i the only one with a bad icon for Kspread in applications:/Office/ ?
<Shuriken> in fact, when i discover linux, i didn't know live CD
<Tonio_> mvv: ??? where do you get that bad icon ? kmenu, app installer or ????
<jpatrick> mvv: looks like it
<Shuriken> that's whay i did a dual boot
<Shuriken> for about 3 weeks
<jpatrick> Shuriken: when I got my Kubuntu InstallCD, i just let it format my hard disks
<Shuriken> after that i have removed windows
<mvv> Tonio: just in konqueror address bar and paste applications:/Office/ (dapper btw)
<Tonio_> mvv: koffice 1.5 ?
<mvv> Tonio: yes
<Tonio_> mvv: let me test
<fuji> Tonio do i need to install alsasink?
<Tonio_> fuji: nope
<Tonio_> fuji: what you can do is trying to use kaffeine and use xine istead of gstreamer
<Tonio_> but first you have to install kaffeine-xine
<fuji> ok ty
<Shuriken> the same for amaroK
<Tonio_> fuji: all of that is fixed in latest dapper livecd....
<Tonio_> fuji: why not simply downloading it and give a shot ?
<fuji> lol
<fuji> ok wahts the location Tonio
<fuji> url
<Tonio_> fuji: use the package manager
<Tonio_> fuji: linux doesn't require you go over the net to install softwares
<fuji> so i can update my kubuntu 5.10 breezy to flight dapper without having to download the install cd?
<Hobbsee> yes
<fuji> i know about th packetmanagement
<fuji> the*
<Tonio_> fuji: yes, but vmware related issues will not be corrected....
<fuji> such as.. sound?
<Tonio_> fuji: such as "it depends if your sound problem is relative to vmware or not"
<Shuriken> try a liveCD juji !
<Tonio_> I can't be sure
<Shuriken> *f
<Tonio_> fuji: you seem to want to try a livecd
<Tonio_> if you are not able to deal with vmware problems, don't use it....
<Tonio_> cause we can't help you on that point
<fuji> okie
<fuji> so how do i update to flight dapper?
<jah_> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Tonio_> jah_: ..........
<Tonio_> jah_: this is 50% of the way to do
<fuji> lol
<jah_> grep dapper /etc/apt/sources.list && apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<fuji> come on you were n00bs one day also :'(
<Tonio_> jah_: will not work also
<Tonio_> jah_: 1/ needs sudo, 2/ grep requires 2 arguments
<jah_> Tonio_: But if it won't work, it will do it with a reason...
<g-henna> how can i (in kde 3.5.2) rearrange the parts of my kpanel so that it consists of two rows, as on http://thechasm.hopto.org:12320/files/images/kdeskbar-snap1_0.jpg
<Tonio_> jah_: when helping a n00b, I don't see the point giving commands like this.....
<fuji> lol
<Tonio_> you can also say "google" or "man..." or "rtfm"
<Tonio_> that will ont help and the user will switch back to windows saying "assholes" in is head....
<fuji> yupz
<jah_> well, he should not upgrade to dapper though... he will definitely have more fun with breeezy though...
<Tonio_> fuji: launch "konsole", then type : "sudo kwrite /etc/apt/source.list"
<fuji> the fact i like to use linux is because i like to ask questions in rooms like this =p
<Tonio_> replace "breezy" by "dapper"" everywhere
<Tonio_> then once saved, type : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fuji> i actually learn something here
<Tonio_> jah_: that's why I told him to use a livecd 10 times
<jah_> Tonio_: We all have to go through this...
<Tonio_> jah_: but it seems he wants to do in a bad way, using this fucking vmware stuff
<fuji> lol
<Tonio_> fuji: that's not fun
<jah_> Hmmm... He will say, it is faster than a cd I assume...
<fuji> soz :/
<Tonio_> jah_: and it is a bad way to test hardware compatibility, added to the problems vmware can cause sometime
<jah_> fuji: dapper is not ready. If you do not have knowledge about shell, thingts will happen,. like: "I cannot go to internet. amarok plays no mp3. or similar..."
<Tonio_> jah_: dapper is more "ready" than breezy is
<Tonio_> breezy is so buggy.........
<Shuriken> uh ? dapper flight CD 6 works better tanh breezy
<Tonio_> Shuriken: of course
<fuji> i spend at least a week setting up my previous kubuntu to work
<Shuriken> just a little mime type bug with adept
<Shuriken> but all the rest works fine
<Tonio_> Shuriken: and a little issue with cups
<jah_> Tonio_: Don't think so... I have lates dapper. amarok-xine does nbot play mp3, I got to trugger DHCP manually again after boot...
<Smeggy> anyone get a crash when trying to upload using Kbear?
<Tonio_> jah_: mp3 are not played with breezy too ;)
<Shuriken> jah: with dapper you to install the wine libs
<Tonio_> jah_: install libxine-extracodecs and mp3 will work
<fuji> Tonio which packages do you advise me to install to be able to play sound?
<Tonio_> fuji: livecd.....
<fuji> heej i heard sound
<Tonio_> fuji: vmware doesn't work nicelly with sound bindings........
<fuji> of kubuntu
<fuji> so it does work
<jah_> Tonio_: Where do I get it from?
<Tonio_> fuji: so you should install keffeine-xine
<fuji> yipee =p
<Tonio_> jah_: multiverse branch
<Tonio_> fuji: I already said that also......... plz read sometimes
<fuji> lolol
<Tonio_> fuji: but you may also need w32codecs
<Tonio_> which isn't on repos
<Shuriken> there is some good sources.list for dapper on the wiki
<jah_> Tonio_: I have activated multiverse, but do not see the package... Can you post you sources.list?
<Shuriken> just past them
<Tonio_> jah_: I use default
<jah_> Tonio_: So do I, but I do not get the packet
<_tobias> test
<Tonio_> apt-cache search libxine-ext
<Tonio_> libxine-extracodecs
<fuji> Ronio whats a good alternate broser i dont like konqueror
<Tonio_> jah_: can't say more.........
<jah_> _tobias: test read
<fuji> ??
<fuji> T*
<jah_> fuji: firefox?
<fuji> mozilla
<jah_> apt-get install mozilla
<fuji> explorer?
<jah_> or mozilla-browser?
<fuji> and which packages do i need for mozilla?
<Tonio_> fuji: you need to search using adept
<Tonio_> we are not here to replace your brain for all question......
<Tonio_> it is not an "answers self service"
<Tonio_> you can "try to search" before asking
<Tonio_> jah_: are you using dapper ?
<Tonio_> actually, the package isn't on breezy's repos
<Tonio_> fuji: once again I would suggest to use konqueror on licecd
<jah_> Tonio_: Yes, I am using dapper...
<Tonio_> konqueror has been greatly improved since the version you actually have
<fuji> jah isnt the command sudo nano apt-get install mozilla
<fuji> ?
<Shuriken> -nano
<fuji> ok
<Tonio_> fuji: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<fuji> thanks
<Tonio_> that's the good command
<jah_> fuji: Download gparted live cd, Free 15G in 2 * 7.5 partitions, Install kubuntu using the install CD.
<Shuriken> bu you could do that with adept
<fuji> oh nano was to open location or something like that
<fuji> i forgot
<jah_> fuji: Use "manual partitioning". 7.5 G for "/" and 7.5G for /home.
<Tonio_> jah_: http://pastebin.com/661356
<Shuriken> nano = text editor in console mode
<Tonio_> jah_: if you don't get that, I assume you didn't activate multiverse properly
<BuNnYY> hello how install  tar.gz ?
<flaccid> BuNnYY: tarz zxvf filename
<Tonio_> BuNnYY: don't.....
<jah_> Tonio_: I removed the comments before the multiverse lines in sources.list... So what?
<BuNnYY> ok
<Tonio_> jah_: can you paste your sources.list plz ?
<flaccid> that will uncompress it
<flaccid> not install it
<jah_> Tonio_: mom
<Tonio_> BuNnYY: generally, don't install stuff that isn't packaged, that not good for the stability of the system, except if you know what you're doing
<Tonio_> BuNnYY: what do you need to install ?
<BuNnYY> I extrack this but how install this command make and make install don't work
<Shuriken> what is the program nam
<flaccid> BuNnYY: is it available in package?
<BuNnYY> yes
<jah_> Tonio_: http://paste.debian.net/5903
<flaccid> install the package
<BuNnYY> aha ok thanks
<jah_> BuNnYY: have you done './configure'?
<Tonio_> jah_: you have multiverse for "dapper/backports"
<BuNnYY> jah_ yes
<BuNnYY> thanks
<Tonio_> not for "dapper"
<Tonio_> jah_: here is my sources.list
<fuji> Tonio whats the name again of that audio codecs?
<fuji> gstreamer
<Tonio_> fuji: read upper
<Tonio_> gstreamer isn't a codec but an engine
<Tonio_> and xine is another
<Shuriken> xine is far better
<Shuriken> don't use gstreamer
<fuji> i know but i remember from last time that i need that
<Tonio_> jah_:  http://pastebin.com/661365
<fuji> i need to use what works for me lol
<Shuriken> there is a xine engine for kaffeine and amarok
<flaccid> its good in amarok
<Tonio_> fuji: once again, easier way is the livecd, cause dapper has xine by default, while breezy hasn't....
<BuNnYY> how I joint i root ?
<Shuriken> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-6/
<jah_> Tonio_: Thx... Now I get tons off error messages from 'apt-get update' but I have the package...
<Tonio_> jah_: LOL
<Tonio_> jah_: replace completly yours by mine
<Tonio_> jah_: you have doubled repos if you simply added my stuf to yours, which are the reasons of errors
<jah_> Tonio_: Thanks... You forgot "multiverse" for the security line though....
<Tonio_> jah_: there is no multiverse for security
<Tonio_> as they are mostly binary packages........
<jah_> Tonio_: At least, it works adding it to the line...
<Tonio_> jah_: hum...... should have change ;)
<jah_> Tonio_: I LOVE YOU!!!!! Amarok working again!!!
<jah_> Anyone knows how to use amarok with JACK?
<_miguel> hola
<Tonio_> hole ? :)
<RaZor^^> jiihaa this works finally
<jpatrick> too late
<RaZor^^> could u help how to get with apt-get line the newest irssi
<fredoule> hi
<MrGreen> anyone help me new install please?
<MetaMorfoziS> about what?
<fredoule> I think I got a not very common bug while trying to upgrade from breezy to dapper
<MrGreen> I'm dropped to reduced shell
<fuji> klol whaha how is this possible
<MrGreen> can anyone help me with new kubuntu install please?
<fuji> i only have 370 Kb/s down and it jumped on 20000 Kb/s
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<fuji> :/
<MetaMorfoziS> i think you need to downlaod the live cd
<jpatrick> MrGreen: what's the problem?
<MetaMorfoziS> from www.kubuntu.org
<fuji> lol
<MetaMorfoziS> and you can easily install it
<MetaMorfoziS> hm?
<fuji> its around 3000 now
<MrGreen> installed 64 version to my second drive .... np
<MrGreen> rebooted got error 17 in grub
<MrGreen> ;-(
<MetaMorfoziS> is you changed the menu.lst?
<MrGreen> no I use lilo
<MrGreen> (want to)
<MrGreen> to dual boot
<MrGreen> which I have set up ....
<MrGreen> but I get dumped to reduced shell
<fuji> how is this possible?
<MrGreen> unless my lilo.conf is incorrect
<MetaMorfoziS> i don't know about lilo.
<MetaMorfoziS> but why not good for you the grub?
<MetaMorfoziS> it's simple and works:D
<MetaMorfoziS> not?
<MrGreen> no .... I like lili
<MrGreen> *lilo
<MetaMorfoziS> huh.
<MrGreen> my install in on my second drive
<MrGreen> & grub was on mbr first disc
<mvv> Tonio: do you think the Kspread icon is kde or kubuntu related?
<MetaMorfoziS> okay MrGreen  i dunno.
<MetaMorfoziS> but : http://www.google.co.hu/search?hl=hu&q=%2B17+%2Berror+%2Bgrub&btnG=Google+keres%A9s&meta=
<MrGreen> ok thanks for your help
<MetaMorfoziS> nm
<Tonio_> mvv: I don't have the problem
<Tonio_> mvv: at least in  K menu
<fredoule> I've met a dependancy problem with the kbunt-desktop package trying to do the dist-upgrade from breezy to dapper
* MrGreen goes to look for a working 64bit distro
<fuji> lol how can my download speed triple
<Tonio_> mvv: AHHHHHHHHH yes, I can see ;)
<jpatrick> fredoule: which is?
<fuji> :/
<fuji> is this linux?
<jpatrick> MrGreen: (K)Ubuntu is the best amd64 there is
<fuji> triple download speed?
<fuji> lol
<MrGreen> not from her its not lol
<MrGreen> *here
<fredoule> the dist-upgrade wants to deleted all the packages related to kde (maybe gnome-terrorism ;) )
<fuji> oh man i got5 20000 Kb/s lol
<MrGreen> how do you guys boot it if grub is broekn
<mvv> Tonio_: i know it isn't really a bug, but polishwise...
<Hobbsee> MrGreen: broken how?
<Hobbsee> recovery console works pretty well
<fuji> downloading an avi
<MrGreen> id that install disc?
<MrGreen> *is
<Hobbsee> fredoule: ouch.  maybe you'll have to, then reinstall kubuntu-desktop after...
<fuji> btw can i get virus on linux?
<jpatrick> fuji: possible
<fuji> what kind?
<fuji> can i scan?
<MrGreen> Could I use install disc to recover install?
<jah_> fuji: you need to install a firewall or an antivir in order to be able to get one... ^^
<Tonio_> mvv: can you give me a screenshot ?
<Tonio_> seems nice here, I don't see the bug
<fuji> what dop you mean jah?
<Hobbsee> MrGreen: yeah, you can....
<mvv> Tonio_: sure, give me 2 minutes
<Hobbsee> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<fuji> ignorance is bless?
<MrGreen> ta
<fuji> How is it possible that i am downloading faster than what my isp allows me?
<fuji> lol
<fredoule> Hobbsee: I thought about that but I'm not too confident about that
<fuji> ddos downloading
<fuji> :p
<fredoule> I may get in a a situation where I couldn't reinstall kbuntu-desktop
<fredoule> *debian syndrome* :)
<fuji> is it possible for a virus i download in vmware on linux to get to windows?
<MetaMorfoziS> if you lame...:)
<fuji> ????
<Tonio_> fuji: if you emulate the disk, no, if you use real partition, yes
<fuji> :/
<mvv> Tonio_: http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/205/badiconkspreaddapper7cm.jpg
<fuji> Tonio the emulated disk is on a real partition
<Tonio_> mvv: no pb here
<fuji> so what do you mean?
<Tonio_> already resolved maybe ?
<Tonio_> fuji: I mean it depends the way you emulate the disk
<Tonio_> vmware is able to use a physicall partition or to emulate the disk in a file
<Tonio_> depends the way you do it
<fuji> oops :/
<fuji> i have no clue
<fuji> what i did
<Tonio_> in one case, the virus isn't readable with windows, but on a physicall partition, of course it is
<fuji> i just clicked next ://
<Tonio_> fuji: I think you just don't know vmware to deal with it
<fuji> lolol
<Tonio_> it is a complicated app
<fuji> simple wizard though :'(
<Tonio_> sorry for this, but really, I don't see the point you don't want to try the livecd and keep with an app causing problems and that you don't potentially know well enough......
<fuji> but of course i can use the anti virus on my physical drive to check if the files are clean?
<fuji> And tonio how is it possible i am downloading a file faster than my isp allows?
<Tonio_> fuji: is it possible to drive faster than your car allow ?
<Tonio_> except changing car ?
<fuji> so what does that mean Tonio?
<fuji> it jumped on 20.000 KB/s
<fuji> i only have 340 KB/s
<Tonio_> it means you are limited to your isp limitations.....
<fredoule> about the file download : you could have caught a corrupted file, with properties that allows a good data compression
<Tonio_> if the download is slower than your isp limit, you should try another mirror
<fredoule> so the physical rate is lower than th limit, but with data compression the amount of data downloaded is high
<fuji> yer must be cuz i cant see the file
<fuji> :/
<fuji> its a stream really that used to play staright when i clicked it in the browser
<ep> I'm trying to get sound mixing to work.  I have edited /var/lib/alsa/asound.state per the instructions wiki Ubuntu DebuggingSoundProblems site.  I stopped and restarted alsa-utils.  Mixing still does not work.
<ep> Additionaly, some of the instructions on this site seem to apply to Ubuntu and not Kubuntu.  For instance, (in the Sound control panel uncheck "Enable Software Mixing")  Well I can't find this specif line "Enable Software Mixing" anywhere in Kubuntu's system settings or anywhere else.
<jorik> hmm, i have this list of images from my camera, but they're waaaaay to big (~1.6mb) to put them on the internet. Does anyone know of a tool to scale them down to a normal size ? additionally (iknowimpushinit) a way to generate thumbnails + a HTML page with has the thumbnails in a table with appropriate links?
<fuji> where can i find kaffeine-xine i cant find it in adept?
<ep> Furthermore, these pages given by !sound  gstreamer -properties  but I get a command not found when I do this.  Are there kubuntu specific instructions that I'm missing?
<MrGreen> Welll
<fuji> Package kaffeine-xine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<fuji> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<fuji> is only available from another source
<MrGreen> MetaMorfoziS: you still there?
<Tonio_> fuji: update forst
<Tonio_> first
<Tonio_> then it'll work
<evilmaiden> please, anywhere speak spanish?
<fuji> i did Tonio
<Tonio_> unless it is in universe concerning breezy.........
<fuji> i did the system update in adept
<Tonio_> fuji: activate universe in the repo list
<MrGreen> jpatrick: you there dude?
<fuji> elaborate plz
<fuji> repo list?
<Tonio_> fuji: in adept
<fuji> where can i find that?
<fuji> ok
<Tonio_> manage repositories
<Tonio_> then activate the universe branch
<evilmaiden> alguien q hable espaol?
<jpatrick> evilmaiden: #kubuntu-es
<evilmaiden> thanks jpatrick  ;)
<jpatrick> evilmaiden: de nada
<evilmaiden> ajaja
<ep> Also, on the Debugging SoundProblems site there is a PolypAudio section but its not clear if this method is to be used instead of Sofware Mixing (section below) or it is to be used in addition to Software mixing (section below)
<Draeven> I've got a seemingly dumb question - but does the Flight 6 CD boot?  Cuz 3 times I've d/l'd in and burned it and not had it boot
<Draeven> I'm a little tired of making coasters LOL
<mvv> Draeven: no problem here
<ep> I have AC97 on board, isn't this common soundhardware? Why software mixing is this so hard?
<mmport81> how is dapper stability btw?
<mmport81> anyone have any problems?
<mvv> mmport81: i can't complain
<Draeven> mw: I can mount the cd fine, and when k3b checksum'd it, it matched - hmmm weird
<mvv> only some small things, stability is very good for me
<Draeven> mw: meanint the .iso
<mmport81> mvv: i remember with breezy people here said everything was great, but i had some oss probs...
<fuji> E: Type 'universe' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<fuji> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<fuji> i think i messed up :/
<Draeven> I will have to admit, this is a pretty slick distro
* Draeven is a former gentoo'er
<mmport81> Draeven: slick in that it just works? ;) - not like gentoo...
<mvv> mmport81: FAIK breezy was rushed, had many things updated while/after release data and had unsolved problems. Breezy wasn't my thing either
<mvv> *AFAIK
<Draeven> mmport81: I had no problems with gentoo - just got tired of waiting for packages to build
<mmport81> mvv: whens;s dapper gonna be released, it was put back no?
<Draeven> still running it on my ppc notebook - just havent gotten around to d/l a cd for it
<mmport81> yeh compiling all those packages would suck
<mmport81> i often wondered why they didn't make some sort of depository of torrents for all architectures
<mmport81> that would rule :)
<Draeven> mmport81: yeah, waiting for kde to compile does - especially if you're not using split builds and building monolithic KDE
<fuji> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or something similar. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<fuji> Help plz
<Tonio_> fuji: did you run adept twice ?
<Cilindrador> how do i run a *.sh file?
<fuji> yess got that
<fuji> but the universe i messed it up
<Tonio_> fuji: adept should be ran twice
<jpatrick> Cilindrador: bash filename.sh
<Tonio_> shouldn't
<Cilindrador> or, does kubuntu dapper come with XFree86 4.? or X.Org 6.8 ??
<Cilindrador> ok tks
<jpatrick> Cilindrador: Xorg 7
<Cilindrador> jpatrick i'm downloading the new ati driver
<Cilindrador> it only lists xorg 6.8
<Cilindrador> is it compatible w/ 7?
<jpatrick> No idea
<fuji> how do i safe a file after i altered it?
<fuji> in Konsole
<Cilindrador> https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27
<Cilindrador> any idea which i download
<mvv> mmport81: dunno exactly, i think 6.06, so somewhere in June
<fuji> How do i safe file in Konsole after modifying?
<tsdgeos> fuji: konsolen is a shell, you can not modify files using it
<tsdgeos> you probably used some text editor, vi, nano, joe, emacs, ...
<fuji> yes you can
<fuji> just tell me how
<fuji> sudo nano filename i changed something and now i need to safe it
<tsdgeos> you need to SAVE it ;-)
<fuji> HOW?
<tsdgeos> and it is not konsole that is doing the modify
<tsdgeos> but sano
<tsdgeos> nano
<tsdgeos> that is a different program
<fuji> just tell me how
<tsdgeos> control+g will get you help
<fuji> k ty
<Draeven> ok, if my dapper iso's md5sum matches that from the website
<Draeven> how should it be burnt, DAO or RAW?
<Hobbsee> Draeven: as an iso?
<fuji> whasts the source lisyt line i need to add in repo to enable universe?
<Draeven> well, I'm hoping not to make another coaster - so far I've made 2 even tho the MD5's have matched
<Draeven> I get it burnt and it wont boot
<mvv> Draeven: what app are you using to burn the iso?
<fuji> How do i enable universe in repo?
<Draeven> mw: k3b
<fuji> I am in repo and dont know how to add universe
<fuji> or enable
<mvv> Draeven: and you did burn it as image(not a data-cd)?
<mvv> Draeven: if so then it might be a boot setting in your BIOS
<Draeven> yep - first time did a burn cd image, 2nd time used the context menu in Konqueror "Write CD Image with K3b
<mvv> Draeven: are there other cd's you can boot from on that pc?
<Draeven> mw - that wouldn't make sense, cause I my breezy cd booted no problem - and that was burnt on Windows with Nero
<mvv> i see...
<Draeven> mw: nope - every other cd I burnt was fine - I even tryied burning the image with nero on windows with no joy
<Draeven> an like I said the image is good as the MD5's match
<mvv> have you tried a lower burn speed? And it's not a new brand cd's your burner doesn't like?
<Draeven> I'll try it again - nope - had it for about 6 months now - it's your standard NEC DVD+-RW burner - burns at 48x
<mvv> Draeven: these are the only things i can think off, i that isn't the problem i am lost too
<mvv> *if
<Draeven> and same brand of cd too
<Draeven> worst case scenario - I wind up with a full set of coasters for the living room - LOL
<Draeven> no more drink rings on the coffee table
<mvv> lol, yeah but the strange thing is that you're not the only one with this problem (i read some complains about this on ubuntuforums)
<Draeven> the only thing I haven't tried, is installing magiciso on windows and from what I hear that will check to see if the image is bootable and tell you why - I just don't feel like getting my notebook out
<randomnut> hey guys
<randomnut> I have a question, maybe its just me being really dumb
<randomnut> I am a suse user, trying to try out kubuntu
<randomnut> I downloaded the kubuntu iso and burnt it, but it does not boot?
<randomnut> there isnt even a boot folder on the disc?
<Draeven> randomnut: what version?
<randomnut> the latest one
<Draeven> breezy or dapper?
<MetaMorfoziS> how mode you write it?
<randomnut> dapper-install-i386.iso
<MetaMorfoziS> took it to your cdrom @this time
<randomnut> I burnt some suse disks this morning and they boot and work fine
<Draeven> randomnut: we were just discussing that - LOL
<MetaMorfoziS> if you find one file in the cdrom named dapper-install-i386.iso you writed it in bad wrote
<MetaMorfoziS> mode
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
<randomnut> no i mean thats the iso name
<randomnut> I burnt it fine, it just doesnt boot
<MetaMorfoziS> yes, but i you wrote it as a data cd
<Tonio_> randomnut: did you burn it as an "image"
<MetaMorfoziS> it isn't bootable
<MetaMorfoziS> f
<randomnut> no, I didnt burn a data cd with one file on
<randomnut> im just saying thats the iso i downloaded
<randomnut> I used that image file to burn the disk
<Draeven> did you check the MD5sum on it randomnut
<randomnut> yes, everything looks like it should
<randomnut> do your dapper disks have a boot folder?
<Draeven> what program did you use to burn?
<randomnut> Roxio
<randomnut> Its not my pc at fault. I downloaded and burnt some suse 10.1 cd's earlier, and they installed fine
<Draeven> umm....guys - hate to tell you this, but the dapper iso for i386 might be corrupt - LOL
<randomnut> i'm just wondering if this is a common problem with the dapper kubuntu disks that they don't boot?
<Draeven> I'll know in like 2 minutes - I'm reburning it again
<randomnut> they have plenty of other files and folders just no boot :(
<Draeven> randomnut: no - I think its just an issue with that image
<randomnut> hmmm
<Tonio_> Draeven: impossible, we would ahave gotten hunders of complains......
<randomnut> damn I thought kubuntu was a professional distro
<Tonio_> hundreds
<randomnut> I guess if that passes through the net of internal testing then who knows what else.....
<Draeven> Tonio_: never say impossible - I've burnt it on 2 diff platforms - I'll even burn it from my ppc box if I need to
<Tonio_> Draeven: I uses the image too, and that's nice to me :)
<Draeven> Tonio_: when did you d/l it?
<randomnut> yesterday evening
<Tonio_> Draeven: dapper flight 6 isn't it ?
<randomnut> yes
<Draeven> yep
<Tonio_> this is the one I use
<randomnut> and your disk boots up?
<Tonio_> randomnut: with livecd yes
<Tonio_> randomnut: want me to test with install cd ?
<randomnut> yes please
<Draeven> Tonio_: we're talking about install CD
<randomnut> I am not using a live cd i am trying to install
<Tonio_> okay, but I already know the result :)
<Tonio_> randomnut: concerning the "professionnal"aspect
<Tonio_> don't forget dapper is still "in development"
<Tonio_> any problem actually cannot be consider a "profesionnal fault"
<randomnut> Yeah I know, essentially so is every distro
<randomnut> It seems crazy that something would be released for general use with such an integral part missing
<Tonio_> okay, 10 minutes to download, we will see
<Tonio_> randomnut: it is not released for general use
<Tonio_> it is released for "testing use"
<Tonio_> which is completly different
<randomnut> how can it not be considered a professional fault if the entire boot folder is missing :p
<Tonio_> and on the other hand, nothing proves that the image is corrupted, which I really, really doubt
<Draeven> randomnut: I just checked by breezy install cd - there is no boot folder on it either and it installed fine
<Tonio_> randomnut: let me test first plz :)
<Draeven> brb - gonna test the cd I just burnt
<mvv> Draeven: i'll re-download the dapper install cd from my lan and check my md5sum. Never know....
<Draeven> ok mw
<randomnut> quite confusing.  From what i've seen and heard kubuntu looks to be a very good distro
<Tonio_> randomnut: why is that confusing ?
<randomnut> hopeing to convery my systems to it from suse if I can get it to install lol
<randomnut> just the whole it not booting thing is confusing me
<Tonio_> randomnut: couldn't your cd be corrupted, your burner having an issue or something ?
<randomnut> I burnt another to make sure, but it still doesnt work
<Tonio_> randomnut: did you really test correctly before saying "I'm the only one in the world who saw the install cd doesn't boot !!!"
<Tonio_> do you imagin if it was corrupted the number bugs opened ?
<randomnut> thats why I came in here to ask!!!!!
<Tonio_> randomnut: corrupted download also is possible
<mvv> Dreaven: nope, no difference at all, my also is d0aac62d385430db8c78d28227ddcabe
<Tonio_> 4 minutes remaining
<randomnut> Also downloaded again and checked md5sum
<randomnut> I burnt some suse disks earlier, and they boot and install fine
<randomnut> so it cant be writing the disks wrong
<Tonio_> randomnut: we will see if I can boot ;)
<randomnut> I checked the md5sum of the iso and also downloaded it again for good measure
<Tonio_> randomnut: gimme 10 minutes
<randomnut> no worries
<mvv> Dreaven: looks to me like some systems are picky on the system used to boot a cd (if that's possible though)
* Tonio_ burning
<h3sp4wn> randomnut: If you have a free partition you could try using cdebootstrap under suse - I managed to upgrade a machine with debian sarge to dapper in that way with no problems
<randomnut> nah if this doesnt work im probably going to look at another distro
<randomnut> I need to deploy this on many pc's, so need it to work easily :)
<mvv> randomnut: i could be nice to have information about the pc where these disks fail
<tarmath> is your cdrom drive before your harddrive in the boot sequence? :P
<randomnut> yes
<randomnut> suse was a pretty much unattended install
<tarmath> if you try to boot with the breezy cd now it loads fine, but the dapper cd just doesnt get detected?
<randomnut> I have not tried a breezy cd
* Tonio_ 84% burning
<randomnut> this is the first time I have tried a k/ubuntu cd so I downloaded the latest version
<mvv> randomnut: another thing that came to my mind: you haven't used a slaved cd/dvd drive have you?
<tarmath> randomnut: well, any other cd which is supposed to boot then, just to make sure it's dapper the problem, and not the computer...
<randomnut> mvv: No I have 1 cd drive in the machine (master) and 1 harddrive( also master )
<Tonio_> randomnut: the latest public version is breezy ;)
<Tonio_> not dapper
* Tonio_ rebooting to test
<randomnut> tarmath: my machine boots other bootable cd's, like I said earlier I booted and installed suse on the machine earlier
<mvv> randomnut: what system are you using, what BIOS does it run on?
<vega-_> wonder if there's any nice way to get rid of all *gnome* crap from the KDE menu
<mvv> i think we should find out if the bootfiles between breezy and dapper has changed (with breezy there weren't many problems AFAIK)
<Tonio_> right, same problem here
<Tonio_> works with a live cd, but install cd seems to be ignored
<Tonio_> amazing I never heard about that
<mvv> Tonio_: Could it be possible that the bootfiles are a problem with some BIOS version? This is my only guess
<Tonio_> mvv: well it works with livecd so......
<jpatrick> Status => Major
<Tonio_> isos are autogenerated, so maybe a bug happened then......
<Tonio_> jpatrick: beta will be released in 5 days, or about
<Tonio_> so we need to look at that carefully
<Tonio_> jpatrick: how is it possible we never heard before ?
<Tonio_> jpatrick: the cd should have been installed by hundreds people.......
<tarmath> randomnut: I was thinking maybe something changed since you last did boot from a cd...
<Tonio_> jpatrick: or maybe everyone is testing the livecd ?
<jpatrick> Tonio_: just to test the system... :(
<tarmath> randomnut: well, tonio got the same issue so...
<Tonio_> well, that's not very important ;)
<Tonio_> it is not "public" release
<Tonio_> and there is a new install cd to test every 15 days
<Tonio_> maybe the next will be good
<Tonio_> should be a bug of the cd creating process
<Tonio_> flight5 works nicelly here
<Tonio_> this is the version installed here
<mvv> Tonio_: but why my flight6 install cd boots fine?
<Tonio_> mvv: did it ?
<mvv> yes!
<Tonio_> mvv: .................................
<Tonio_> no idea
<Tonio_> sounds like an issue with grub on some systems
<mvv> i downloaded it a day after the flight6 release
<Tonio_> mvv: I will investigate this.......
<Tonio_> mvv: anyway, the install cd will ne be ery usefull when dapper is released
<randomnut> argo sorry missed things was on the phone
<randomnut> did the cd boot?
<Tonio_> the livecd will allow to install the distro directly using a new install system
<Tonio_> randomnut: nope, I can confirm too
<mvv> espresso, yes nice thing :)
<Tonio_> mvv: yup ;)
<randomnut> nothings changed as i only booted suse a few hours ago
<randomnut> well at least its not me then?
<randomnut> :)
<randomnut> I guess I can wait untill a new fixed iso comes out :)
<Tonio_> randomnut: seems to be a bug with the iso or an issue with some hardware and grub
<Tonio_> randomnut: we need to wait for next built cd to be sure it was just an accident during the iso building process ;)
<randomnut> hmmm must be the settings kubuntu uses with grub, as suse uses grub and booting was sucessfull with that
<Tonio_> if the problem is still there, then it is a major bug
<Tonio_> randomnut: can simply be a accident during the iso building process
<randomnut> ok many many thanks for testing this for me guys
<Tonio_> randomnut: the livecd has the same parameters, and boots
<randomnut> I will hang around and see if this is fixed in the next release
<Tonio_> that's why it is just an accident to me
<Tonio_> randomnut: the install cd will be obsolete when dapper is out anyway :)
<randomnut> I must go to the shops now but ill stop by for a chat later :)
<mvv> i agree on that Tonio_
<randomnut> thanks for the help guys, much apprecieated :)
<Tonio_> the livecd will be the main one :)
<Tonio_> randomnut: thanks for reporting the issue
<Tonio_> to late....
<jpatrick> that's becoming really common nowadays
<Tonio_> jpatrick: people living too quickly :)
<jpatrick> Tonio_: I have time in life
<Tonio_> jpatrick: note that he said "thanks", while sometimes, people just kill the windows when they have their response :)
<jpatrick> :)
<Draeven> ok back - sorry I think I get the gist of what was said - I should d/l the livecd and use that to install dapper?
<jpatrick> yo Snake__ !
<Snake__> Hey jpatrick !
<Tonio_> Draeven: seems dapper isn't installable at the moment :
<Snake__> How ya been buddy
<Draeven> with either media?
<Tonio_> Draeven: in a few days, the espresso stuff will be working on the livecd, but not at the moment
<jpatrick> Snake__: fine, more or less
<Tonio_> and as the install iso is buggy........
<Snake__> heh thats good
<Tonio_> Draeven: dunno if it is still possible to download the flight5 cd maybe........
<Tonio_> Draeven: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-5/
<Tonio_> download this
<Tonio_> that should work
<Draeven> ok, thanks Tonio_ - Is there a mailing list that I can get on for releases?
<Tonio_> Draeven: kubuntu-devel ml ;)
<Draeven> ok, thanks
<Tonio_> Draeven: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/
<Tonio_> you may find it here
<msyg|sleepy> sers
<jpatrick> msyg|sleepy: pardon?
<Draeven> sometimes I just hate cups!
<msyg|sleepy> oh sorry i mine helloo
<jpatrick> Draeven: so, use a glass
<Draeven> LOL
<mvv> Tonio_: if you want i could rip the Bootcatalog.cat and Bootimage.img files from the flight6 install cd here that worked (i dunno howto read binary files myself)
<Tonio_> mvv: don't think that will help much in fact......
<mvv> okey :)
<Tonio_> mvv: it is still possible to simply install a flight5 and update ;)
<mvv> true, when the next pre/beta release is scheduled?
<Tonio_> mvv: next release should come on wednesday on thursday
<Tonio_> will be beta1
<Draeven> so Flights are more alpha than beta?
<Tonio_> Draeven:
<buz> mhh i'd say flight6 is beta quality
<Tonio_> Draeven: yes
<buz> but officially they are alpha
<Draeven> this is all new to me - but like I said earlier, I'm migrating off of Gentoo
<buz> of course, winxp officially is final ;)
<Tonio_> buz: flight 6 is closer to rc release than simply beta ;)
<buz> i wouldnt say it's rc yet
<Draeven> buz: yep and I've got a bridge to sell ya next to some oceanfront property in the dessert
<buz> there's been massive changes since
<buz> oh really? maybe i can pay it with the 2million mr mobuto will pay me next wednesday?
<Tonio_> buz: not that massive
<Tonio_> polishing only
<buz> mhh kpowersave got in
<buz> that's quite massive ;)
<Draeven> buz: only if you give me all the pertinent information to pass to him
<jpatrick> buz: uploaded by me
<Tonio_> kpowersave isn't intended to come to the default install as far as I know
<buz> mhh no?
<buz> at least it doesnt conflict with kubuntu-desktop anymore
<Tonio_> no
<buz> jpatrick: thanks then ;)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: still ftbfs on the build machines iirc........
<Tonio_> buz: concerning the default install, there will not be major changes but a lot of polishing
<Tonio_> translations, look etc.......
<Tonio_> kmplayer will replace kaffeine for the konqueror's embedded player
<jpatrick> Tonio_: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/kpowersave/0.6.0-1ubuntu3
<buz> mhh
<Tonio_> wlassistant will replace kwifimanager
<buz> if kpowersave won't be default
<buz> then why is kpowersave required by kubuntu-desktop now?
<Tonio_> buz: dependancy ???????
<jpatrick> wtd...
<jpatrick> groovy
<Tonio_> buz: it doesn't to me
<buz> Tonio_: sudo apt-get remove kpowersave wants to remove kubuntu-desktop as well for me
<Tonio_> buz: kpowersave is in universe
<Tonio_> it is impossible kubuntu-desktop depends on it
<buz> so i thought
<Tonio_> that's an issue......
<Tonio_> apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop | grep kpowersave
<Tonio_> no output
<buz> that's weird
<Tonio_> jpatrick: issue in your packages depandancy list ?
<jpatrick> apt-cache rdepends kpowersave
<Tonio_> buz: anyway, kpowersave actually fails to built on the building machines......
<jpatrick> Tonio_: fixed
<Tonio_> jpatrick: ah ?
<Tonio_> jpatrick: what was the issue ?
<jpatrick> pot generation
<buz> buz@buz:~$ sudo apt-get remove kpowersave
<buz> Reading package lists... Done
<buz> Building dependency tree... Done
<buz> The following packages will be REMOVED
<buz>   kpowersave kubuntu-desktop
<buz> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 2 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<buz> it is however not installed by default
<Tonio_> buz: weird.........
<buz> well as long as it wont conflict with kubuntu-desktop i'm happy ;)
<Tonio_> buz: plz remove kpowersave, reinstall kubuntu-desktop and tell me if that makes kpowersave back
<buz> now of course i'd be happier if my notebook actually would wake up from hibernate but that's something else ;)
<buz> no
<buz> wants to install klaptopdaemon instead
<Tonio_> buz: okay ;)
<jpatrick> Tonio_: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/kpowersave/+changelog
<Tonio_> jpatrick: nice :)
<buz> will knetworkmanager continue to be available in universe?
<jpatrick> buz: I think so
<buz> thank god
<buz> first thing that actually got my wpa config completely right
<buz> whereas wlassistant doesnt seem to support wpa, really
<jpatrick> buz: that's default
<buz> i would argue it to be slightly broken if it tells me my wpa wlan is wep secured...
<blindboygrunt> just trying kubuntu on a fairly low spec machine - I'm impressed with it
<jpatrick> blindboygrunt: how much ram do you have?
<blindboygrunt> 64
<blindboygrunt> i think
<jpatrick> what??
<blindboygrunt> could be 128
<blindboygrunt> how do check without rebooting
<jpatrick> Tonio_: ^ weird
<jpatrick> blindboygrunt: k-menu -> system -> kinfocenter
<jpatrick> then memory section
<blindboygrunt> please hold
<jpatrick> I'm not on the phone
<blindboygrunt> 123.97mb
<blindboygrunt> sorry - please holdon
<jpatrick> wow
<jpatrick> I had serious headaches with KDE and 128MB ram
<blindboygrunt> its a little slow when running amarok, konsole and konqueror
<blindboygrunt> oh and kmail
<blindboygrunt> sometimes the music playing chunks
<jpatrick> blindboygrunt: I'ld get more ram if I were you
<blindboygrunt> but still more responsive than gnome
<blindboygrunt> and not much slower athn xfc
<blindboygrunt> exfce
<blindboygrunt> even
<blindboygrunt> jpatrick: i will
<blindboygrunt> it's my girlfriends machine
<blindboygrunt> it's a weird packard Bell
<jpatrick> I'm happy on 1GB :)
<blindboygrunt> hehe
<blindboygrunt> at the moment I have 3mb of free physical memory :)
<blindboygrunt> d'oh
<jpatrick> :|
<slow-motion> re
<mshelby> is anyone here good at command-line?
<jpatrick> most of us
<mshelby> Yeah, I'm fair at it. Anyone familiar with "lshw?" (hardware listing?)
<Tonio_> amazing..........
<Tonio_> last time I checked, it was really slow.......
<jpatrick> mshelby: man:/lshw in konqueror
<heney^> i'm testing kubuntu live cd and this is not working good i think
<jpatrick> heney^: why not?
<heney^> programs don't start
<jpatrick> what.....
<mshelby> Yeah, I know how to use it, but I can't remember how tosave the output as a file. for instance "lshw -html" outputs an htmlfile, but how do I save the output toa file?
<jpatrick> mshelby: lshw -html > result.html
<heney^> now this is loading amaroK but it failed
<mshelby> jpatrick, thanks! Knew it was simple!
<jpatrick> mshelby: :)
<SbCl3> i may have screwed up my user's group...by default, what group will a user be in?
<SbCl3> could someone please check real quick?
<Aikurn> all the groups?
<SbCl3> the group by default a user is placed in
<matrix> ? w32codecs
<matrix> ? mplayer
<Aikurn> by default the main group should have the same name as the username
<Terminus> SbCl3: i've got justin adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin here
<SbCl3> thanks
<matrix> is there a step by step guide how to setup all available codecs?
<jlb> Ok, so I downloaded an ISO of Mandriva and it comes with an Md5 and an sha1 file.  What do I need to do in kubuntu to burn to a CD?
<jpatrick> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jpatrick> matrix: ^
<heney^> first when i started this Konversation program but then i can't start any program it doesn't do anything
<jpatrick> jlb: use K3b?
<tarmath> jlb: k3b
<tarmath> doh
<jpatrick> heney^: something's seriously wrong
<heney^> sorry about my bad english
<matrix> jpatrick: thk y very much
<heney^> yeah
<jpatrick> heney^: no debug?
<heney^> i don't know why it do that
<jpatrick> heney^: try running them from the konsole
<jlb> ok, in k3b, where do i need to go to insure it will be a bootable image?
<heney^> i'm beginner in this :)
<jpatrick> jlb: look for burn image
<jlb> k
<jpatrick> heney^: k-menu -> system -> konsole
<heney^> ok
<heney^> that don't even start O_o
<jpatrick> ....
<jlb> jpatrick : I selected Burn CD Image, it saw the iso, does it need to have the sha1 and md5 files on there also?
<jpatrick> reburn the iso, something is terrible wrong
<jpatrick> jlb: no
<jlb> k, thx
<heney^> ok, that could be burning is the reason why this doesn't work
<jpatrick> or bad image
<heney^> have to try again :)
<heney^> yea
<heney^> i'll have live ubuntu too, it works better
<reconciliation> I enabled dual monitor config using system settings->Display. Is this broken because one monitor is the wrong size although configured properly
<vega-_> is there some way to remove all the gnome* stuff from the KDE menu, it's quite a mess with everything in there..
<Seantater> vega-_: Probably
<Seantater> vega-_: Go to a terminal and type in kmenu
<Seantater> vega-: Go to a terminal and type in kmenu it should help
<Seantater> vaga-: are you still here?
<vega-> yes
<Seantater> vega-: does it work?
<vega-> preferably some other way than editing the menus by hand...
<vega-> bash: kmenu: command not found
<Seantater> vega-: right click the "k" and press "Menu editor"
<vega-> ok, started
<Seantater> vega-: Be warned -- I would onyl remove about 2, and then boot back into gnome
<Seantater> vega-: To check if it gets removed from both menus
<Seantater> vega-: Gnome and KDE
<vega-> there's got to be a better way, i mean there's gnome stuff all over the menus
<Seantater> vega-: You might be able to make a script with an Regex filter -- but that;s even more tedious
<vega-> why the f... do you need to register in www.ubuntuforums.org to do a search
<jpatrick> vega-: yep
<Seantater> vega-: They went over thier 1000GB bandwith and they are trying to cut it down
<Seantater> AFAIK
<vega-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=103127&highlight=removing+gnome+stuff+kde+menu
<Seantater> That can be done with a script too
<Seantater> But it's still kinda slow
<Seantater> I could pastebin a script for you, but it would take several minutes to make it
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:jpatrick] : Congrats to freeflying on MOTU rights | Flight 6 out | Amarok 1.4 beta 3, KOffice 1.5 out - See http://kubuntu.org/ | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | Dapper discussion in #ubuntu+1 | http://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu
<jpatrick> oh wait
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:jpatrick] : Congrats to freeflying on MOTU rights | Flight 6 out | Amarok 1.4 beta 3, KOffice 1.5 out - See http://kubuntu.org/ | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FaqOnIrc | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | Dapper discussion in #ubuntu+1 | http://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu
<jpatrick> that's better :)
<vega-> Seantater: not that important.. i mostly use a terminal anyway
<vega-> thanks anyway
<johannes> #edubuntu-de
<jindiaz> hey guys!  can someone plz help me with setting up the dual boot system!?
<jindiaz> im sorta stuck at one point
<jindiaz> and i dunno whut to do
<Aikurn> what point?
<jindiaz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<jindiaz> im stuck inbetween steps 5 and 6
<jindiaz> i just resized the windows partition
<jindiaz> but i dont know what to do now, theres no option for the swap space at this point
<Seantater> You do not have tpo have swap space
<Seantater> You can make a swap file instead
<jindiaz> and also, am i supposed to format the partition that says pri/log for kubuntu now?
<jindiaz> o ok, so i dont need the swap space then?
<Seantater> Can you directly quote that?
<Seantater> No, swap space is optional
<Seantater> You can do that later
<jindiaz> o ok cool.  and yah, im at the partitoning disks p[art where i JUST finished resizing the windows partition
<Seantater> So now that you are through with the swap space, what do you see now?
<jindiaz> now im back at this partiton menu, which has #1 primary ntfs, etc etc
<Seantater> rather than etc, etc.. can you elaborate
<jindiaz> and also the new partion i creeated which simply says pri/log
<jindiaz> FREE SPACE
<jindiaz> in caps
<Seantater> Have you chosen what is to be mounted as / ?
<Seantater> Have you already wrote the partitioning to the disk, or are you doing that now?
<jindiaz> Seantater: lol.  ok, so it says #1 primary 65.0GB ntfs /media/hda1  the second line right fater syas  pri/log 138.9GB  FREESPACE
<jindiaz> just like that
<Seantater> Okay, try selecting that and see the dialog that comes up
<jindiaz> which?  the second one?
<Seantater> Yes, the free space
<jindiaz> ok one moment
<Seantater> Does ot mention the mount pount
<Seantater> if not, does it meantion formatting
<Seantater> hold on, brb
<jindiaz> uh oh....
<jindiaz> what type is this new partition????
<Seantater> At the moment, nothing
<Seantater> You should choose to format it
<Seantater> You can choose between many FS's
<jindiaz> uhhh noo my only options are primary and logical
<Seantater> Choose primary, you only have 2 partitions at the moment
<Seantater> Anything else?
<jindiaz> thats all, just those two options
<jindiaz> so primary for sure?
<Seantater> There is not that much difference
<Seantater> Primary is easiest
<Seantater> I hope they get moving on thet GUI installer -- :-P
<Seantater> It would make this much easier
<Seantater> still there?
<jindiaz> lol, yah, just one moment,
<Seantater> what is going on? it usually only takes about 5-10 seconds
<jindiaz> ok, so im back at the menu
<jindiaz> and so finsih changes and right to disk yah?
<Seantater> Is it still "free space"?
<jindiaz> yah seriously, alot of gui is needed in my opinion
<jindiaz> lol
<Seantater> You'll need to format it, if you have not already
<jindiaz> and no
<jindiaz> its just /
<Seantater> Good. What FS have you chosen, if you do not mind me asking?
<jindiaz> and the type is ext3 now
<Seantater> Many people debate between ext3, reiserfs and xfs.
<jindiaz> lol, i didnt choose it per say, it just sort of did that
<Seantater> ext3 is most common
<Seantater> That's why ext3 is most common
<jindiaz> man!  there was a choice there!?  CRAP
<jindiaz> hahahahaha
<jindiaz> o well, so write changes to disk yah?  its all good?
<Seantater> brb
<Seantater> yes, that is good.
<Seantater> It should be opk to right
<jindiaz> erm.... yah bit of a problem
<jindiaz> its saying WARNING: this will destroy all data on any partition you have removed as well as on the partitions that are going to be formatted
<Seantater> You removed a partition?
<Seantater> I was not aware?
<Seantater> Which one?
<jindiaz> nope
<jindiaz> i just said write cahnges to disk, and the next screen is this
<Seantater> ItYou did not remove a partition?
<jindiaz> or selected i mean, not said
<jindiaz> lol
<jindiaz> ermmmmmmm noooooooo just resized the XP to 65gb, and the other partion was just changed to that new format with yu
<jindiaz> thats all
<jindiaz> well i pressed go back
<jindiaz> and im at that menu again
<jindiaz> of partions
<jindiaz> it seems like the only option to go with here
<davix> how can I check my sensors temperatures?
<Seantater> How much data do you figure you have on the windows partition
<Seantater> davix: type in lsensors into a terminal
<Seantater> davix: Make sure you hacve it installed first
<davix> no such thing in my apt-cache search
<jindiaz> i think its lmsensors
<jindiaz> or maybe it is lsensors...
<jindiaz> crap i forget
<davix> erm
<Seantater> jindiaz: I think you were right, lmsensors
<davix> i found lmsensors
<jindiaz> hahahahaha
<Seantater> davix: good!
<jindiaz> thats the one then
<jindiaz> Seantater: so should i just go theru with it and forego that warning?
<Seantater> jindiaz: how much date do you have on the win partition
<jindiaz> date?
<davix> erm
<davix> this is awful
<davix> it sais no sensors detected
<Seantater> jindiaz, not date, Data
<jindiaz> o yah yu have to restart man, i had the same issues
<Seantater> davix: you can also try mbmon
<jindiaz> but yah, as for data, none man, just the fresh install as of last night
<jindiaz> all updated and everything
<Seantater> jindiaz, Then go ahead and do it
<jindiaz> and drivers, etc etc
<Seantater> jindiaz, Sounds good to me
<jindiaz> yah thats whut im thinking
<jindiaz> aight here goes
<Seantater> jindiaz, cross your fingers
<Seantater> jindiaz, it should be finishing up right about now
<Seantater> jindiaz, going well?
<jindiaz> Seantater: yup it went with no problem
<Seantater> Is it installing the rest now?
<jindiaz> however ive appeared at a menu asking me i f i want to assign swapspace as a parition
<Seantater> Not really
<Seantater> I prefer swap files anything
<jindiaz> im wondering if i should go back and assign 1gb for swap
<Seantater> anything _> anyway
<Seantater> I keep it on my data partition
<jindiaz> hmmm... should i deal with it later then?
<skOre> can somebody give me a hand on installing kubuntu into an ubuntu? or point me to a help chan?
<davix> how do I run a program thru terminal that will dump it's output to a file so I can check later?
<davix> like mbmon - send output to - log.txt
<Seantater> jindiaz: I would
<jindiaz> cool, aight here goes the rest then, lets see whut happens
<Seantater> skOre: there are also #ubuntu, #ubuntuforums, and #ubuntu+1 channels
<skOre> I mainly just need a good introduction to Synaptic, since it won't work for me (linux noob)
<skOre> I search for kde, kubuntu and kubuntu-desktop and it won't show anything
<Seantater> davix: after the command (to the right), type in a > and then the path to the file
<Seantater> skOre: I'm not sure I have that mcuh time
<skOre> :)
<Seantater> skOre: I use adept
<skOre> is that in ubuntu?
<Seantater> skOre: The commands line interfaces for package managemant are not that hard though
<Seantater> skOre, I think so, but it's intended for Kubuntu, not Ubuntu
<skOre> got a good tutorial to point me to?
<skOre> Seantater: ah well, so it won't work for me yet ;)
<Seantater> skOre, you might try looking through linux.about.com and debian.org
<wiskzito> why i dont have the command kedit listed im my options here at command line?
<Seantater> wiskzito, you will need to install it
<wiskzito> from apt?
<Seantater> to see available commands, do "dir /usr/bin" with no quotes in a CLI
<Seantater> wiskzito: yes
<wiskzito> ok, thx
<skOre> Seantater: thanks however, will try my best :)
<Seantater> jindiaz: Still going?
<Seantater> skOre: I can give you a few points
<skOre> Seantater: I also tried suod apt-get, but it would all the time report that it wouldn't find my package
<Seantater> skOre: for example, try the above with no quotes "apt-cache search kedit"
<skOre> Seantater sudo that is
<jindiaz> Seantater: yah man, shes still chugging away.  i just reeally hope its going to the right partition
<Seantater> skOre: "Don't worry, if something went wrong, it went wrong quite a while ago
<Seantater> Sorry, not skOre, jindiaz
<Seantater> I'm not good with names
<skOre> :)
<skOre> Its quite a fresh install
<Seantater> there the latter in a terminal: apt-cache --help; apt-get --help; dpkg --help
<Seantater> skOre: Be warned, apt is good and bad sometimes
<Seantater> :-)
<skOre> heh
<wiskzito> anyone know how to install a webcam, i found some tutorials, but didnt work for me
<skOre> if I downloaded a package (a tar-bz2 that is), how can I install that?
<Seantater> wiskzito: not me...
<Seantater> skOre; with danger
<Seantater> skOre; Install kinstaller
<Seantater> skOre; and kompile first
<Seantater> skOre: and along with that, build-essential
<wiskzito> thx Seantater
<skOre> can't I just make it into an autopackage? :)
<skOre> that I can install
<kettenschutz> hi there
<Seantater> skOre, not unless you made the package
<kettenschutz> i've gotta problem here with my kubuntu installation
<jindiaz> Seantater: YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<Seantater> skOre, autopackage-ing is not easy
<jindiaz> Seantater: it worked man!
<Seantater> jindiaz: Good!
<jindiaz> thanks a million man!!!!!!!
<Seantater> jindiaz: I;m feeling all warm and fizzy inside :-P
<jindiaz> as soon as it got to the grub point and recognized xp, all was well
<jindiaz> hahahahahahaha
<Seantater> not fizzy, fuzzy
<jindiaz> lol
<skOre> Seantater: damn
<jindiaz> me 2 man, so happy to get my primary pc onto linux.. finally
<Seantater> skOre, have you installed thosepackages
<jindiaz> sadly.... need xp for games..
<skOre> I did install inkscape with it
<Seantater> skOre, It;s not that hard to compile a package, it just needs the above-mentioned tools
<Seantater> skOre, with
<skOre> so kinstaller?
<Seantater> jindiaz: glad I could help :-)
<Seantater> skOre: yes, kinstaller, kompile; and build-essential
<ciga> hi
<skOre> Seantater: and how would I install these? :)
<Seantater> skOre, using synaptic, apt, or adept
<skOre> apt-get always tells me it wont find the package
<Seantater> skOre, You'll probably find what you are trying to compile there too
<ciga> I try to suspend my box, but I got 'apm: busy: Unable to enter requested state'. Any idea how to fix?
<skOre> I guess so
<Seantater> skOre, using apt-cache search, not apt-get
<Seantater> ciga: try doing that with sudo
<Seantater> ciga: AKA: run it as root
<ciga> Seantater: yes, I do it with root
<skOre> so when I input: sudo apt-cache search scribus
<skOre> it will just jump to the next line doing nothing
<Seantater> skOre: sudo is unnecessary, you can do it as a normal user
<Seantater> skOre: do "sudo apt-get update" just before that
<skOre> same thing
<Seantater> skOre: Go into /etc/apt/sources.list, and enable the "universe" repository
<skOre> uh, and how would I accomplish such a fancy thing? :D
<strange_ghost> ~dapper
<Seantater> skOre: "kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Seantater> strange_ghost: ?
<skOre> skOre: bash: kate: command not found
<Seantater> skOre: or for gnome: "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Seantater> skOre: How long have you used Linux?
<ciga> hi
<strange_ghost> Seantater: Are there aptget sources to upgrade kubuntu to dapper?
<Seantater> ciga: hellop again
<Seantater> strange_ghost: Yes, just open /etc/apt/sources.list, and change every place that says breezy to dapper
<skOre> on and off a couple occasions, but I'm still a full fledged noob
<Seantater> strange_ghost: Then type apt-get update
<ciga> I do it like this: 'sudo apm --suspend'. My monitor switches off, but after a little time it turns on again, but my keyboard does not respond until I restart X.
<Seantater> strange_ghost: Then type apt-get upgrade
<Seantater> strange_ghost: Then restart
<Seantater> ciga: Google it, I do not know that much about it
<strange_ghost> Seantater: OK, I will try that. Was a little different for Ubuntu (just needed to get one package and then run upgrade). Thanks
<jindiaz> Seantater: bad news man... after a stunning visual deomopnstration, i dont think that its too happy with my videocard all of a sudden...which makes no sense cause it was fine during install
<ciga> Seantater: I booted up with apm=on acpi=off
<Seantater> jindiax: try installed dapper
<Seantater> ciga: I really don;t know that much
<Seantater> ciga: I have no clue about acpi apm, etc
<jindiaz> dapper!?  ooo i duno man..  maybe.. just gunna try to reatrt
<ciga> Seantater: thanks anyway.
<Seantater> jindiaz: I use dapper all the time
<jindiaz> it should be fine with an nvidia 6600 gt vid card
<jindiaz> really?
<jindiaz> its totally stable?
<Seantater> Gosh I must be popular, my whole screen lit up from prople saying lines with my name in it
<Seantater> jindiaz: No
<Seantater> jindiaz: It's still alpha
<Seantater> jindiaz: But It works
<Seantater> jindiaz: Try the live cd first
<mac> Hi. I upgraded to dapper from breezdy (via apt-get) and the sound wont work quite right.. I've got it now to semi work, but it the volume is WAY to low .. making it louder via kmixer etc doesnt work.. Any clues?
<Seantater> jindiaz: IMO, it already has less bugs than breezy
<Seantater> Then again.. :-)
<Seantater> mac: What about your physical speakers?
<Seantater> mac: Are they plugges in all the way
<Seantater> mac: volume up
<Seantater> mac: what program has this problem, all of them?
<mac> Seantaler: Yes, they are setup correctly.. its a software problem, as it worked one hour ago with breedy
<mac> Seantaler: tried the kde settings for sounds, xmms, bmp, amarok.. take a pick
<strange_ghost> Seantater: That did not work (replacing breezy with dapper). Repositories do not have dapper yet
<jindiaz> Seantater: crap.... i dunno whut the hell the problem is, it boots fine, the kubuntu start comes up, loads all the things with ok's, but when its done, the screen has these white boxes,, then pink lines
<mac> It looks like the alsa mixer is set up too low
<mac> (alsa driver)
<strange_ghost> Seantater: Actually hold on...
<Seantater> strange_ghost: Read the wiki, I think they have very much info concerning this.
<strange_ghost> Seantater: k, thanks
<Seantater> strange_ghost: They MOST DEFINITELY have the packages, I use them
<Seantater> jindiaz: Last time that happened to me, I had to replace my video card
<strange_ghost> Seantater: I needed to run update first :-\
<Seantater> strange_ghost: working now?
<strange_ghost> yup , downloading the stuff...
<Seantater> jindiaz: I had to unplug (At the wall), my monitor and plug it back in to fix that last time
<Seantater> jindiaz: Actually, that was two different times
<Seantater> jindiaz: sorry
<Seantater> !alsa
<ubotu> [alsa]  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<Seantater> !dmix
<ubotu> [dmix]  first try system>prefrences>multimedia system selector change it to alsa. for oss application type aoss <appl name> if still have problems then http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Seantater> ubotu tell mac about alsa
<Seantater> ubotu tell mac about dmix
<Seantater> !kmix
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Seantater
<mac> Thanks, I will try that
<Seantater> hello nico__
<skOre> Seamtater: root is the owner of that file, why can't I change that with sudo chown?
<mac> Not much look with that
<jonathan_> hi all. i get this odd message everytime i start up apdept updater
<jonathan_> Could not find mime type application/octet-stream.....any suggestions
<jonathan_> it works but it's just annoying to have that come up
<mvv> jonathan_: i got that too since flight5, i guess it's something that's waiting to be done(?)
<jonathan_> well, like i said it's just annoying
<jonathan_> i have to say at least for me, flight 6 has been very stable
<mvv> yeah for me too :)
<skOre> Seantater: this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto solves my problems
<skOre> Seantater: thank you for your help, I think I'm on track now
<skOre> bye
<zblach> hey. can one recommend me a nice, friendly audio converter?
<beefsprocket> zblach: amarok has some great plugin scripts for conversion
<zblach> eh, i'm not really an amarok fan
<zblach> too... not xmms like
<beefsprocket> lol
<crimsun> !info nautilus-script-audio-convert dapper
<ubotu> nautilus-script-audio-convert: (A nautilus audio converter script), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 0.3.1.1-0ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 14 kB, Installed size: 96 kB
<crimsun> !info nautilus-script-audio-convert
<zblach> backported?
<crimsun> (no, and it's for nautilus)
<zblach> ah. hrm
<beefsprocket> I tihnk kaudiocdcreator can convert as well as rip
<zblach> there was a package called audio-convert, but it wants musepack-tools
<mac> zblach: : apt-get install musepack-tools , most likley
<zblach> mac, the package seems not-existant
<zblach> either archaic or hidden
<mac> zblach: try apt-cache search musepack
<zblach> found a few things, but audio-convert still ain't happy
<mac> zblach: it could be also in the multiverse branch
<zblach> i didn't see it anywhere
<zblach> but i'll keep lookin
<mac> I remember installing it myself, I think
<crimsun> in Breezy it's called gstreamer0.8-musepack
<zblach> i'm fairly sure I have multiverse enabled
<crimsun> just use gstreamer to convert them
<zblach> have it
<crimsun> now read the man page for gst-launch-0.8
<crimsun> see the examples toward the end of the man page for converting
<crimsun> you'll probably want to use gst-inspect-0.8
<zblach> hey, this is pretty good, thanks
<Fir> instruction Google Adsense-->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/en.htm                 Download free Firefox -->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/Firefox.htm
<crimsun> Fir: STOP IT.
<jpatrick> !kops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fooishbar, haggai, amu, uniq, Mez, seth_k, nikkia, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, or robotgeek
<soulflare> hello
* jpatrick must ask to get added
<jpatrick> soulflare: hi
<nalioth> how lovely
<soulflare> i've problem with KDE, the icons on my desktopdon't align to the grid anymore, althoug the option is enabled
<soulflare> KDE 3.5.2
<Fir> instruction Google Adsense-->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/en.htm                 Download free Firefox -->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/Firefox.htm
<jpatrick> someone ban the spammer
<Seantater> supposively, konversation did.. I don;t see anything happening though
<paulvolk> Where can I find a list of repositories for Kubuntu
<Seantater> I;m not an op, so I don;t figure it did anything
<jpatrick> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<paulvolk> I recently installed Kubuntu and the last couple of times I have started it it has started in the command line mode. How can I fix it so that KDM shows up all the time.
<Seantater> try looking in /etc/init.d
<Seantater> I think there is a kdm script there.
<slow-motion> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Seantater> It might be faulty, or deleted
<soulflare> okay, i fixed the problem myself now :)
<soulflare> seems to be a bug in KDE
<jonathan_> anyone have an opinion on XGL ?
<jonathan_> stability, etc?
<jpatrick> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<jonathan_> cool, thank you
<soulflare> how actually is the stability of dapper atm?
<paulvolk> Which is better to get KDE 3.5.1 or 3.5.2?
<Tm_T> paulvolk: newer ofcourse
<paulvolk> ok
<jindiaz> o no, hey does anyone knoe if zenity is unavailable now!?
<jindiaz> i cant run automatix
<jindiaz> i need to run it cause i need this pc up and running asap
<jindiaz> like super asap
<jonathan_> soulflare: i have used it for some time and have no problems
<jonathan_> it has replaced my main OS
<soulflare> does the upgrade from breezy to dapper work without problems?
<soulflare> what was your main OS before?
<Draeven> ok, this is the weirdest thing - the dapper cd worked just fine in my new Acer notebook - but failed on my desktop system
<word> Not so wierd...different cd rom drive..different hardware...
<word> The cd might have been corrupted by passing over a magnet or something on your way to your desktop..ya never know. Try it again in the laptop
<Draeven> worked fine on the laptop - and from what I know - you can't corrupt plastic with a magnet ;)
<Draeven> I'm gonna use Flight 5 on the desktop and the just upgrade to Flight 6 with adept
<word> I've heard of weirder things happening ;)
<word> Try it again in the laptop and if you can try running the cd uh....forgot what it was called it checks to make sure the cd isn't corrupt.
<soulflare> will there be kubuntu cds available at shipit?
<Draeven> cd couldn't be corrupt - I'm on my notebook and just installed using a Flight 6 cd - the same one that I threw 3 other copies out
<jindiaz> anyone have any ideas on the zenity issue?
<word> Draeven: Don't say it won't work until you've tried it wierd things can happen with computer equipment that can't be easily explained.
<AjiDahaka> could anyone glance in the package list and tell me if skim is available yet?
<Draeven> what I'm saying is the CD worked fine in my laptop - its the desktop that it wouldn't work on
<Draeven> and I'm fine with it not working on the desktop
<word> Yet you worked on it after you used the laptop...it could have been damaged the driver to operate your cd rom drive in your desktop could have been improperly copied...
<word> if your fine with it then why'd you say it was a problem?...
<Draeven> word: what I was saying was that it was wierd that it wouldn't boot on my desktop and that it did on my notebook
<word> Draeven: And I gave you nearly every possible reason why...
<jindiaz> ok so anyopne out there know abt the zenity problem????
<bigiron> hello all
<AjiDahaka> yo
<bigiron> can anyone give me some advice on how to get kubuntu onto and existing ubuntu install. I want to do a Kubuntu-Desktop in synaptic but can't find the metapackage
<crimsun> it's kubuntu-desktop. capitalisation matters.
<bigiron> cool thanks, I should have thought of that.
<bigiron> it's working now
<jonathan__> ok, I'm having printer issues
<jonathan__> i had my printer installed and I'm assuming the updates killed it
<elijahlofgren> jonathan__: What error are you having? And what printer do you have?
<jonathan__> now when i try to install it again i get "unable to load the requested driver. Unable to create the foomatic driver. either it doesn't exist of i dont have permissions to do it
<jonathan__> samsung ml-2010
<jonathan__> the ml-4500 drivers work, and i'm going thru kde to do it
<elijahlofgren> jonathan__: I would suggest trying the Cups web interface. Try going to: http://localhost:631/printers/
<jonathan__> yeah, i'm working on that now
<jonathan__> it shows them all as stopped
<jonathan__> dang, why can't things work and stay working
<paulvolk> What do I need to compile software?
<paulvolk> nv,
<paulvolk> nvm*
<elijahlofgren> paulvolk: apt-get install build-essential
<elijahlofgren> jonathan__: I don't know if these would  help: http://ywwg.com/wordpress/?p=309 http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65111
<elijahlofgren> jonathan__: Are you using Dapper?
<AjiDahaka> is the new nvidia driver in dapper?
<AjiDahaka> (the 8756 driver)
<elijahlofgren> AjiDahaka: Let me see...
<AjiDahaka> thanks
<elijahlofgren> AjiDahaka: Yes it is.
<AjiDahaka> great!  thanks!
<AjiDahaka> (my card doesn't run with the older ones nor the nv driver)
<elijahlofgren> AjiDahaka: Here's the listing. http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/x11/nvidia-glx
<stodge> Hi - is there a package for kubuntu for Microsoft's core fonts?
<crimsun> !info msttcorefonts
<stodge> Which repo is that in? I don't get a hit through adept
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 164 kB
<nico8481> re
<paulvolk> Ok I have downloaded KBFX 0.4.9 but it won't configure for installing
<stodge> Must be universe I presume
<paulvolk> I unpack it and type ./configure but it gives me an error messege
<AjiDahaka> what error message?
<AjiDahaka> (pastebin the output, actually)
<paulvolk> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<paulvolk> that
<AjiDahaka> hehe ...
<AjiDahaka> go to the directory with the configure script ...
<AjiDahaka> ./ is a way to say "run the file in this directory as a program" to your shell
<paulvolk> What is the extention on the config script?
<AjiDahaka> there shouldn't be one, usually
<AjiDahaka> just configure
<AjiDahaka> if it's not there, usually reading the included documentation is best
<stodge> Still can't find msttcorefonts
<AjiDahaka> says they are in multiverse
<stodge> multiverse? Oh
<AjiDahaka> that's what ubotu said
<elijahlofgren> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<stodge> Sorry I missed that.
<stodge> I don't have multiverse setup
<stodge> Do I add the same repos for kubuntu as ubuntu?
<elijahlofgren> stodge: yes
<stodge> Ok thanks
<elijahlofgren> stodge: Ubuntu and Kubuntu us the same repos but the just install different package sets.
<elijahlofgren> *but they just
<paulvolk> What is the command for unpacking a .tar.bz2?
<AjiDahaka> tar -xf
<stodge> And kubuntu is based on breezy?
<AjiDahaka> breezy is a version of kubuntu, iiuc
<stodge> tar xvfj?
<stodge> ok
<AjiDahaka> j and v are optional
<elijahlofgren> stodge: I'm using Kubuntu Dapper Drake.
<stodge> I didn't know there was a Kubuntu Dapper
<AjiDahaka> it's in pre-release
<stodge> Ah
<stodge> Do I replace my sources.list with the source list that was mentioned earlier?
<paulvolk> Ok I am really messed up. It won't let me configure this packedge source
<paulvolk> And I have no Idea why!!!!
<elijahlofgren> paulvolk: What error does it have?
<paulvolk> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<paulvolk> that
<paulvolk> I have read the readme and it should work. It says to go to the directory and type ./configure
<AjiDahaka> that's the idea, yeah
<paulvolk> That is what I do but I get an error!!!!
<elijahlofgren> paulvolk: What does the command "ls *configure" show
<paulvolk> ls: *configure: No such file or director
<paulvolk> that is what it says
<slow-motion> bbl
<AjiDahaka> paulvolk: then it's not there ...
<elijahlofgren> paulvolk: Weird. What does running the command "ls" show?
<paulvolk> do you want me to paste it here?
<AjiDahaka> pastebin!
<paulvolk> What does that mean?
<elijahlofgren> paulvolk: !pastebin
<elijahlofgren> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<paulvolk> oh ok
<elijahlofgren> paulvolk: Are you sure you have done: "
* AjiDahaka hands paulvolk the book of netiquette
<elijahlofgren> paulvolk: "cd /the/directory/containing/the/configure/script" ?
<elijahlofgren> paulvolk: That's what it means by "go to the directory"
* AjiDahaka recommends find . | grep configure ...
<stodge> THis is multiverse right?     deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<paulvolk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12338
<paulvolk> go here and tell me what you think
<AjiDahaka> what's configure.files?
<AjiDahaka> make -f Makefile.cvs would be my initial guess, though
<mustafu> I've tried burning the Kubuntu install CD, however, my computer won't boot from it...bad burn / image maybe?  or...?
<elijahlofgren> paulvolk: Maybe there's a configure in "kbfx-0.4.9"
<AjiDahaka> mustafu: is the computer set to boot from cd?
<stodge> paulvolk what error do you get when you do ./configure
<AjiDahaka> stodge: there's no ./configure ...
<mustafu> yes, it says "Boot from ATAPI CD-ROM: Failure..."
<stodge> Oh must have missed that too - sorry
<AjiDahaka> mustafu: sounds like bad media to me
<AjiDahaka> stodge: no problem ;)
<stodge> sh autoget.sh?
<stodge> sh autogen.sh?
<stodge> or sh bootstrap.sh
<AjiDahaka> I'm still voting for make -f Makefile.cvs
<stodge> What is the current version of kde in stable kubuntu after upgrading?
<fatejudger> crimsun: ping
<paulvolk> ok so what would I do to get it to install?
<AjiDahaka> paulvolk: did you try make -f Makefile.cvs?
<elijahlofgren> stodge: It depends if you endable the KDE 3.5 repo or not.
<stodge> Ok
<stodge> Is that safe?
<stodge> Stable?
<AjiDahaka> safish
<AjiDahaka> sure
<stodge> :)
<AjiDahaka> ;)
<crimsun> fatejudger: pong
<paulvolk> I will
<AjiDahaka> great
<AjiDahaka> tell me if it works
<fatejudger> crimsun: the Audigy 2 bug I reported got marked as "more info needed"
<elijahlofgren> stodge: Should be. See: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php
<fatejudger> crimsun: I provided it, but it hasn't been unmarked
<Steveire> lo
<fatejudger> crimsun: I didn't know whether I should do something other than comment at the bottom of the bug
<crimsun> fatejudger: that just means someone hasn't looked at it yet
<yodaz> re
<paulvolk> ok it didn't work
<paulvolk> it said "bash: -f: command not found"
<crimsun> please be patient, it's Easter, and we're under extreme time pressure
<Steveire> If I have a program written in VB6 for windows, can I easily make it work in Linux?
<fatejudger> crimsun: I can imagine
<fatejudger> crimsun: I'm just making sure that I did it right
<fatejudger> crimsun: I didn't want there to be any confusion
<AjiDahaka> paulvolk: what's the exact command you ran?!
<paulvolk> -f Makefile.cvs
<paulvolk> that
<AjiDahaka> make -f Makefile.cvs
<stodge> steveire: Most likely no - there is a program somewhere that may be close, but I don't know its name
<AjiDahaka> make is a command ... and an important one!
<paulvolk> oh ok
<elijahlofgren> Steveire: Wine should probably run it.
<paulvolk> sorry I missed that part
<stodge> Bugger - my fonts keep changing size every time I log in
<Steveire> What if it was written in Visual c++, or anotherlanguage?
<Draeven> anyone know why I wouldn't be able to enable my wireless nick - its a Broadcom 4318 and the driver module is loaded?
<stodge> C++ is cross platform
<paulvolk> didn't work
<paulvolk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12340 take a look
<elijahlofgren> Steveire: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine
<AjiDahaka> paulvolk: install autoconf
<paulvolk> ok
<AjiDahaka> paulvolk: and probably automake
<cycus_zwisus> how to compile the newest kbfx under breezy?
<Steveire> thanks elijahlofgren, but I'd prefer to have a standalone set up.
<Steveire> stodge: Does that mean that it will work?
<elijahlofgren> Steveire: Standalone? What do you mean by that?
<Steveire> Not needing wine
<stodge> You can write C++ on Windows and the re-compile it on Linux
<Steveire> That's what I wanted to hear, thanks
<stodge> Same with C, Python, Java etc
<Steveire> but not BASIC?
<elijahlofgren> stodge: But won't it not work if it calls Windows APIs?
<paulvolk> ok now that I have installed autoconf what do I do?
<stodge> I was talking standard C++
<stodge> Windows API is an extra library, not part of standard C++
<AjiDahaka> paulvolk: the same thing ... it FAILED because of the REASON STATED IN CAPITAL LETTERS
<stodge> bbl
<paulvolk> oh ok
<paulvolk> It said this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12341
<AjiDahaka> paulvolk: what do you guess you should do now?
<paulvolk> install it again?
<paulvolk> or what? Update?
<enr1x|MarcosBOX> good night from barcelona!!
<AjiDahaka> or install THE THING IN CAPITAL LETTERS
<paulvolk> oh ok
<AjiDahaka> *** AUTOMAKE NOT FOUND!. <-- that line is IMPORTANT
<enr1x|MarcosBOX> how can i disable the signature checking for apt-get update? im trying to install breezy
<paulvolk> What version? it gives me version 1.4 through 1.9
<stodge> apt-get install build-essential
<AjiDahaka> paulvolk: *** KDE requires automake 1.6.1 or newer <-- also IMPORTANT
<paulvolk> ok
<paulvolk> ok I made the config file
<paulvolk> it worked
<paulvolk> but when I configure I  get this checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<AjiDahaka> you need to install the -dev package for xorg, then
<AjiDahaka> (you'll run into this a few times, I imagine)
<paulvolk> I can't find the xorg-dev?
<paulvolk> What is the exact packedge I am looking for?
<AjiDahaka> paulvolk: there's actually a search utility builtin for this sort of thing ...
<AjiDahaka> xserver-xorg-dev is what it tells me
<paulvolk> Can't find the packedge
<paulvolk> there is no xserver-xorg-dev
<AjiDahaka> hmm ... it exists here
<paulvolk> I can't find it though
<AjiDahaka> just a tick
<paulvolk> What?
<AjiDahaka> I don't see them ...
<AjiDahaka> they seem to be in my cache, though :p
<paulvolk> you don't see what?
<paulvolk> oh ok
<AjiDahaka> the xorg-dev programs on the search page
<paulvolk> so what should I do?
<AjiDahaka> find an xorg -dev package with X headers or download them manually ...
<steveire> When I boot, there is one thing that fails everytime.
<steveire> Synchronisation with ntp.ubuntu.org clock or something like that
<stodge> Damn - this site doesn't work using Konq:   http://www.trader.ca/search/default.asp?category=1&categoryid=1&CAT=1
<paulvolk> Which would be better to install Kubuntu version 5.10 or 6.06?
<paulvolk> anyone?
<PaulT> hello... need some help
<steveire> I'm fairly happy with 5.10 atm
<steveire> I want to make an application with C++. Do I have what I need preinstalled, or do I need to apt get something
<steveire> ?
<PaulT> my wireless card is showing that it is functioning, but it says that it is deactivated... it is showing that it is on my network and there is signal strength... it wont let me on the net... what is going on?
<Blissex> steveire: you need the development packages, there is a metapackage to pull them in.
<steveire> eh, what do I search in adept for?
<stodge> build-essential
<slow-motion> re
<stodge> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<stodge> And others
<Blissex> PaulT: insufficient description, hard to say whats going on.
<PaulT> yeah... uhm... i dont know what the deal is either... in the kcontrol, it says that ra0 is deactivated, but when i press activate device, it takes about a minute to activate it and then it breifly flashes activated and then says it is deactivated again... but then when i check the status, it says that it is connected to the network. but when i open up the window to surf the net... it says that i am not connected
<TheMonoTone> has anyone installed cinelerra?
<stodge> Anyone know how to switch between different versions of automake?
<Enr1x|Marquinhos> good night
<Enr1x|Marquinhos> i have a small question
<Enr1x|Marquinhos> what is newer: dapper or breezy
<Enr1x|Marquinhos> ?
<stodge> dapper
<Enr1x|Marquinhos> oks
<Enr1x|Marquinhos> so i should edit the /etc/apt/sources.list rightnow
<Enr1x|Marquinhos> stodge: thanks
<stodge> Welcome
<Enr1x|Marquinhos> stodge: could you tell me what version has kde 3.5.2 please? i changed every instance of breezy to dapper in /etc/apt/sources.list, but i cannot find kde 3.5.2 through apt-cache search
<Blissex> PaulT: more details. Which card? Which driver?
<stodge> I don't know - sorry
<Blissex> PaulT: also, check with command line tools like 'iwlist scanning' and 'ifconfig'
<stodge> I have a bunch of files in sub-directories. How can I move them all into one directory?
<stodge> I thought there was a way to use tar to do this, but I can't work it out through man
<Enr1x|Marquinhos> stodge: mv */* . should do this
<Enr1x|Marquinhos> note that you have to cd to the parent directory of that subdirectories
<stodge> mv */* .    ?
<stodge> I don't see how that will go down into multiple sub-directories
<Enr1x|Marquinhos> to move files
<Enr1x|Marquinhos> add more asteriscs...
<Enr1x|Marquinhos> i cannot think of anything else
<stodge> Ok thanks
<PaulT> in the terminal, i typed in sudo ifup ra0 and it went through a buch of crap and then said No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<stodge> Any ideas how to select which automake is used?
<stodge> Bugger I accidentally removed the menu bar and icon bar from konsole - how do I get it back!
<ToyMan> hey all
<ToyMan> has anyone successfully mounted a fbsd usf volume in kubuntu?
<ToyMan> I have a fbsd box with 2 hd... I want to wipe fbsd on the boot drive, but I'm worried that I won't be able to access the much larger usf volume after the install... the big drive has my entire music collection...
#kubuntu 2006-04-21
<AjiDahaka> bah!!! my mouse issues KeyRelease event immediately after KeyPress event even if the key hasn't been released!!!
* AjiDahaka rampages
<AjiDahaka> hmm ... Unknown protocol "evdev" ... does that imply that there is no evdev support or that I can't type?
<AjiDahaka> oops, it's a package ...
<slow-motion> n8
<nxv_> hi
<tristanmike> hello :)
<nxv_> can i somehow reset my taskbar config? i copied the .kde directory of my old installation now my taskbar is missconfigured
<frood_wrk> Anyone experience problems installing Nvidia drivers for Kubuntu?
<jah> o.O
<jah> yes
<frood_wrk> I'm having loads of fun with it. Can't install drivers because I don't have ld from binutils. can't install binutils because I don't have a C compiler.
<frood_wrk> Fun fun fun.
<frood_wrk> Have any of your sucessfully tackeled this one?
<robotgeek> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<jah> any one knows a glx extension thnig for geforce (nvidia) running without nvidia driver.
<jah> ?
<frood_wrk> if only I could launch X.
<robotgeek> frood_wrk: hah, lynx
<frood_wrk> lynx. Wow. I forgot that existed
<robotgeek> frood_wrk: even w3m
<jah> cannot-see-a-picture-vista
<jah> eb8bqu@125.Red-83-52-151.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net: One question: Why does a name containing "dynamic-IP" so much numbers?
<Umbraco> Hello!!
<jah> hello
<Umbraco> so,,,what's up?
<julia> hello
<Umbraco> hi
<steveire> has anyone used glade?
<Umbraco> nop..
<jah> dunno
<Pupeno> steveire: wrong place to ask. You'll have better luck on #ubuntu or ##gnome
<steveire> I think I might be installing the right thing to make it work...
<steveire> bingo.
<fatejudger> does anyone know how to change the KMenu's menu color?
<brandon_> i juiced up the kubuntu-theme for the amarok context browser by altering a few things in the css file. anybody who wants to try it can copy the text from here: http://pastebin.com/662293 paste that text into the file located at: /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/apps/amarok/themes/kubuntu/stylesheet.css
<fatejudger> brandon_: no offense, but I hope it doesn't look anything like the current one
<fatejudger> brandon_: I hate blue bubbles
<brandon_> i kept the bubbles
<brandon_> but you notice that if you widen the window, the bubbles photo is cut off, so i fixed that
<steveire> i installed glademm and it works fine now.
<fatejudger> brandon_: why did they change the default theme to the bubbles?
<brandon_> no idea. i think it looks ok. what would you suggest?
<fatejudger> brandon_: personally, I thought the old Dapper theme looked great
<fatejudger> brandon_: before the new bubbles
<fatejudger> brandon_: I had to change my theme once they did that
<fatejudger> brandon_: and I haven't been able to get back the old default
<brandon_> i didn't get into dapper until the bubbles. what did they use?
<fatejudger> brandon_: tweaky Breezy
<fatejudger> *tweeked
<fatejudger> basically the same theme as Breezy though
<brandon_> wasn't brezy just white?
<fatejudger> no
<fatejudger> it had that blue KDE background
<brandon_> perhaps a picture of billy corgan's bald head would be better?
<salguero> hola
<Pupeno> does anybody know how to change the ubuntu Usplash for the Kubuntu one ?
<biquillo> hi, anyone got problems with kicker using xgl?
<fatejudger> biquillo: XGL isn't so great in KDE right now
<biquillo> I took a look over ubuntu and kubuntu forums but I didnt find any solution
<fatejudger> biquillo: since it uses the gnome window decorator
<biquillo> yep, I know
<biquillo> but, I tried some weeks ago a gentoo live cd called korooraa, and worked fine for me
<fatejudger> I know, I've used it
<cabegueta> apt-get install kubuntu-artwork-usplash
<fatejudger> and I got it working on kubuntu
<biquillo> yes, I can use it now xgl on kubuntu, but the only problem I have its with kicker
<fatejudger> like I said, it isn't very good
<fatejudger> it uses the gnome window decorator
<fatejudger> which means it has those ugly gnome window decos
<brandon_> i thought it used compiz?
<fatejudger> it does
<fatejudger> compiz does the effect
<fatejudger> gnome window decorator draws the windows
<fatejudger> they're two completely different things
<fatejudger> KDE uses KWin
<fatejudger> and the XGL version of that isn't out yet
<fatejudger> so I choose to wait
<fatejudger> since right now, XGL sucks in KDE without it
<brandon_> it doesn't work so well with ATI cards as well, or so i hear
<biquillo> yep...
<biquillo> but with nvidia works with any problem....
<gnomefreak> that was supposed to be a damn link :(
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> wrong channel
<mythicness> is there synaptic under kubuntu?
<mythicness> n/m i found it :d
<tarmath> use adept instead of synaptic :)
<fuji> TONIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<fuji> anyone here?
<jindiaz> hey can someone help me with intializing a secondary hd?
<steveire> do you use automount?
<Hackmo> hey, anyone use lives?
<jindiaz> no, well ive nbever tried
<jindiaz> the thing is, it has data i need to get off of it first\
<jindiaz> its also in ntfs format, going to format once it is mounted
<jindiaz> and data removed
<jindiaz> anyone
<jindiaz> ?
<jindiaz> ok.... anyone out there?
<jindiaz> sweet, finally someone
<jindiaz> hobbsee can yu help me out man?
<jindiaz> ...again...
<jindiaz> lol
<Hobbsee> hi jindiaz
<Hobbsee> possibly, what with?
<jindiaz> hey whats up man.  ummm with intializing a secondary hd
<Hackmo> anyone know if lives support usb devices?
<Cilindrador> anyone here using Thunderbird, iptables (firewall) and gmail?
<Hobbsee> Armagguedes: all of them minus the iptables, yeah
<Armagguedes> damn
<Hobbsee> Hackmo: i think they should
<Hobbsee> !mount
<ubotu> [mount]  the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Hobbsee> jindiaz: ^
<Armagguedes> i'm having trouble accessing gmail
<Armagguedes> i get timeouts
<Hackmo> Hobbsee: I can't find anywhere in lives that will point it to my webcam and on there site it says they support firewire
<Hobbsee> Armagguedes: hmmm...pastebin your configuration?
<Armagguedes> i suppose it has something to do w/ ports left closed on the feirawll
<Hackmo> but it doesnt say that they dont support usb
<Armagguedes> Hobbsee config of what?
<Hobbsee> Armagguedes: your thunderbird - to see if it's configured properly
<Armagguedes> hm where can i find the config?
<fuji> Hobbsee i trie d to find a solution myself but i am kinda stuck you want to help me out please
<Hobbsee> fuji: ah, what for?  have i missed your question, or is it not there?
<jindiaz> Hobbsee: umm cool, but what is the command that lets me see all my hd's in terminal
<jindiaz> ?
<fuji> xine needs a handler for  mrl resource
<Hobbsee> jindiaz: mount
<fuji> in my konqueror browser
<fuji> the avi's play but no sound
<Armagguedes> turn on the speakers
<fuji> which package do i need?
<Hobbsee> !restricted
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<fuji> i did
<Hobbsee> anything there?
<Armagguedes> or disconnect the headphines
<fuji> Arma i cant follow you you might elaborating on that plz?
<fuji> xine engine needs a plugin
<fuji> to handle mrl
* Hobbsee has no clue
<fuji> :(
* Hobbsee has just woken up
<fuji> was that wiki for me Hobbsee ?
<Hobbsee> ah...yeah...
<jindiaz> Hobbsee: hmm, but there should be a command which shows my hds and their descriptions
<fuji> k ty
<Hobbsee> jindiaz: df -h -T is the other...
<fuji> k ty Hobbsee that wiki was ace
<Hobbsee_away> not a problem
* Hobbsee_away didnt write it :P
<fuji> finally i can watch all those docus streaming now
<fuji> :))
<fuji> is there a n00b tool with which i can look in a wiki database?
<stodge> What does this mean in Adept for a package?   BREAK (install)
<stodge> It won't install?
<biquillo> where can I post kubuntu bugs?
<biquillo> there are some problems with koffice packages in dapper
<Hobbsee_away> biquillo: malone
<Hobbsee_away> !bugs
<Hobbsee_away> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<biquillo> ok
<biquillo> thx
<fuji> !mplayer
<ubotu> it has been said that mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<fuji> oh shit i cant get: sudo apt-get install  mozilla-mplayer ... i enbale multiverse in repo and tried to download in Konsole io get some broken packages error what can i do to fix?
<CheeseBurgerMan> sudo apt-get update
<fuji> or what am i doing wrong
<fuji> i did that cheese
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh, the broken packages.
<fuji> i did sudo apt-get update
<fuji> still get the error
<CheeseBurgerMan> Not sure, fuji
<fuji> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<fuji>   mozilla-mplayer: Depends: mplayer (>= 1.0-pre5) but it is not installable or
<fuji>                             mplayer-custom (>= 1.0-pre5) but it is not installab
<j3n7il> hey all
<fuji> thats what i get
<j3n7il> just got here, what are we talking about tonight?
<fuji> i am trying to understand this
<fuji> but i dont
<fuji> i am on kubuntu 5.10 breezy
<fuji> any known issues?
<elijahlofgren> fuji: Issues on what?
<fuji> and am32 bit but i see something about amd 64
<fuji> installing package mozzilla-mplayer
<fuji> mozilla*
<fuji> is there a pastbin channel where i can show it perhaps?
<CheeseBurgerMan> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/
<CheeseBurgerMan> ;)
<fuji> sudo apt-get install mplayer-386 <<<this command also failed
<fuji> i need to get mplayer or my amd 32 bit
<fuji> E: Package mplayer-386 has no installation candidate <<< Reason
<fuji> what does that mean?
<fuji> oh ty Cheese
<j3n7il> why do you want mplayer anyways?
<fuji> for streaming media in browser mozilla
<j3n7il> ah
<j3n7il> gotta get the source and compile with -plugin
<j3n7il> thiers a how to on the mozilla forums
<fuji> i got a howto i know how to do it but i get thee errors
<j3n7il> from source?
<j3n7il> anyone know the rc-update equivilent for kubuntu?
<robotgeek> j3n7il: maybe update-rc.d (i dont know rc-update)
<elijahlofgren> j3n7il: Just guessing but: update-rc.d - install and remove System-V style init script links
<j3n7il> leme try it
<elijahlofgren> j3n7il: Or maybe System Settings -> System Services
<j3n7il> ohhhh!
<j3n7il> brb
<j3n7il> that may be it
<j3n7il> will that start my executables on startup?
<nrdb> I have the gcc compiler installed but I can do things like 'man memcpy' in which package are the man files for the gcc headers files?
<elijahlofgren> nrdb: Maybe
<elijahlofgren> gcc-doc
<elijahlofgren> Documentation for the GNU C compilers (gcc, gobjc, g++)
<elijahlofgren> nrdb: Actually you may want:
<elijahlofgren> manpages-dev
<elijahlofgren> Manual pages about using GNU/Linux for development
<elijahlofgren> manpages-dev has the manpage for memcpy according to apt-file.
<nrdb> elijahlofgren: that was it thanks :) maybe the name of the package needs changing so it is easier to find?
<elijahlofgren> nrdb: Maybe. One way to find things is to use apt-file. See: http://www.elijahlofgren.com/ubuntu/#apt-file
<elijahlofgren> nrdb: I ran "apt-file search memcpy" to find that the manpage for memcpy was in manpages-dev
<elijahlofgren> nrdb: You're welcome. I'm always glad to help.
<nrdb> elijahlofgren: usefull looking site.  I think I will add it to my bookmarks :)
<elijahlofgren> nrdb: Cool, glad you like it. :)
<nrdb> Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi nrdb
<nrdb> elijahlofgren: how did you make it? it looks like a lot of work.
<elijahlofgren> nrdb: Oh, the website runs on a CMS that I made using PHP and MySQL. Most of the tips are just things I figured out and decided to post so maybe other people could use them (and I could remember them since I have a bad memory!). I learned about Linux and making website by just trying things and searching Google.
<nrdb> elijahlofgren: I have a site I am experimenting with www.neil.homelinux.com have a look, its not much at the moment.
<elijahlofgren> nrdb: That site give's me a 404 error.
<nrdb> elijahlofgren: try neil.homelinux.com
<elijahlofgren> nrdb: ah, that works.
<fuji> finally got it :o
<elijahlofgren> nrdb: You link to the Ruby manual. Are you into Ruby on Rails?
<nrdb> elijahlofgren: I will have to look at why the www. stops it working, I am using lighttpd as the webserver, there are also some ruby site running on the same server.
<fuji> my streams still crash when i try to open them in konqueror
<elijahlofgren> fuji: could you give an example URL?
<nrdb> elijahlofgren: try wholesale.neil.homelinux.com it is using ruby with a postgrsql backend as a little demo site for my boss.
<fuji> ok hold on
<elijahlofgren> nrdb: Maybe this would help with redirection with lighthttpd http://textsnippets.com/posts/show/62
<fuji> http://disgruntledmass.v2.nl/media/video/GNU_-_Freedom/Revolution OS (2001).linux
<fuji> http://disgruntledmass.v2.nl/media/video/GNU_-_Freedom/Revolution%20OS%20(2001).linux%20documentary.WS.DVDRip.XViD.english.GOOD.avi
<elijahlofgren>  nrdb: I was thinking about learning Ruby on Rails but then decided on CakePHP since I already know PHP and more webhosts support PHP than Ruby on Rials.
<fuji> thts the one that works in mozilla
<tarmath> fuji: whats that?
<nrdb> elijahlofgren: I hadn't heard of CakePHP I think I will have a look at it.
<fuji> tarmath?
<elijahlofgren> nrdb: It sounds good from what I've read about it. I'm just learning it myself.
<tarmath> fuji: the link? linux revolution os?
<fuji> its a documentary
<fuji> about linux
<tarmath> who made it?
<fuji> streaming
<fuji> no clue its one of the best ones
<fuji> all the big players in linux are interviewed
<elijahlofgren> fuji: I'm not sure why it doesn't work in Konqueror. Sorry I can't help you. I'm probably going to head to bed soon. Goodnight.
<fuji> k np ty
<tarmath> hrm 701 megs
<fuji> is there a way to increase the videosize in mplayer?
<tarmath> well, Im gonna give it a go
<fuji> fullscreen doesnt work
<fuji> doesnt make the vid size bigger
<tarmath> use kaffeine
<fuji> i cant its for the streams
<fuji> kafeinne isnt embedded in mozilla
<tarmath> kaffeine isnt embedded in your mozilla, it is in mine
<fuji> well how do i do that then?
<tarmath> dunno hehe
<tarmath> just open adept and type kaffeine or whatever
<tarmath> I didnt have to configure anything, just installing it
<fuji> i have it installed
<tarmath> you must be missing the browser plugin for kaffeine
<fuji> but for some reason mozilla has mplayer set as default
<fuji> do i need to download mozilla-kaffeine ?
<fuji> yes i am
<tarmath> most likely
<fuji> lol
<fuji> whats the correct name of the plugin?
<tarmath> correct name?
<fuji> mozilla-kaffeine
<fuji> yes of the plugin
<tarmath> about:plugins in mozilla says Kaffeine starter plugin
<tarmath> if you are refering to the repositories package name, how could it be anything else than mozilla-kaffeine
<fuji> nvm found it
<tarmath> hrm, flash isnt working in konqueror. bleh
<fuji> plugin?
<fuji> now how do i set kaffeine as default player for mozilla?
<tarmath> no idea
<fuji> uninstall the mplayer plugin?
<fuji> or isnt that possibel?
<fuji> possible*
<tarmath> sorry i dont know
<fuji> !mozilla
<ubotu> fuji: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<fuji> !kaffeine
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, fuji
<AjiDahaka> hmm, compiz appears not to work on my system :(
<Creed205> hi everyone
<Creed205> anyone around to help with CUPS? :)
<Creed205> I get errors when trying to even open the printer setup sections
<Creed205> any ideas?
<Creed205> dapper flight 6
<cory> is it just me or is KMail terrible about remembering settings?
<cory> alll i want to do is have mail sorted from newest to oldest.. and have it remember that!
<viator> how do i change from nvidia driver
<viator> back to vesa
<_george> novato
<_george> entre gnome y kde cual es el mejor
<ports-> hey
<ports-> anyone setup Apache on Ubuntu?
<robotgeek> !lamp
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<robotgeek> ports-: if you are on dapper, you can refer to the nice server guide on doc.ubuntu.com too
<ports-> thanks robot
<ports-> robotgeek: im trying to setup bblog... and it requires mysql and apache
<robotgeek> ports-: hmm, wordpress is in the repos too
<ports-> ok
<ports-> hrm this thing is really involved
<robotgeek> wordpress has a nic e5 minute install, after lamp
<morka> hi all
<robotgeek> hey
<jindiaz> hey anyone here using an nvidia card??
<jindiaz> preferably a 6600gt
<jindiaz> ?
<ports-> robot whats lamp
<morka> lamp?
<robotgeek> ports-: Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP
<ports-> nice
<ports-> all in one package?
<robotgeek> ports-: hmm, i think the ubuntu server has an option (in dapper), but standard ubuntu repos dont
<ports-> robotgeek:  should i upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<robotgeek> ports-: nope
<robotgeek> ports-: not for a lamp system anyways, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<FHX> Hi, how can i locate & edit the ppd file for my printer?
<pvt_parts> slocate *.ppd && nano -w /foo/bar.ppd
<FHX> pvt_parts: I just typed that in konsole...what should I do next?
<pvt_parts> if you need the ppd file, look for it at linuxprinting.org.
<FHX> Hm..but shouldn't it be already on my computer?
<FHX> I'm trying to edit it
<pvt_parts> btw, /foo/bar... will get you nowhere.  substitute that for the actual location of your ppd file.
<pvt_parts> not necessarily, you may need to download a ppd file.
<FHX> that's the problem, I have no ide awhere to find it
<pvt_parts> what type of printer do you have?
<FHX> canon pixma mp110
<FHX> i've searched all over the internet there's nothing that can help me. :/
<FHX> The only suggestion is that i install the driver for the ip1500 instead but that doesn't work, so I'm pretty much stuck.
<pvt_parts> is it a network printer?
<FHX> parallel/usb
<FHX> but the computer can't even recognize it.
<pvt_parts> is it a really old printer?
<FHX> It's average. Not too old, but not too new either
<FHX> canon 's website doesn't have the driver for linux.
<pvt_parts> linuxprinting.org doesn't show any reference to a 'pixma' model by canon.
<FHX> Exactly
<FHX> no drivers
<pvt_parts> hmm, i don't really know what to tell you in this case.  hopefully someone more experienced is watching...
* robotgeek is useless with printers, sorry
<FHX> So I can't print on Linux.
<FHX> In that area, windows pwns.
<pvt_parts> i've had a devil of a time getting my hp photosmart 8250 network printer working with kubuntu.
<pvt_parts> no, not necessarily.  sometimes linux kicks windows in the yarbles when it comes to printing.
<FHX> most of the times it doesn't
<FHX> .___.
<pvt_parts> i think it depends on the type of printer you are tyring to use.
<buntoo> i gotta ip3000...no luck so far either :/
<FHX> canons don't work
<FHX> unless you use turboprint
<FHX> does anyone happen to have the keyfile for that? I'm not about to pay 30 euros for it.
<FHX> Linux is free.
<pvt_parts> i have had very good luck with hp printers connected via usb/parallel with linux.  i have never tried a canon.
<FHX> canons don't work. at all.
<pvt_parts> sorry to see you frustrated with that.  hopefully someone will be able to help.
<FHX> Well
<FHX> nobody's been able to help for months.
<Kev1n> does anyone know where the load file is in Ubuntu
<Kev1n> or Kubuntu?
<pvt_parts> load file?
<fatejudger> where is the unrar package for Dapper?
<crimsun> !info unrar dapper
<ubotu> unrar: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), Packaged size: 84 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<Kev1n> ! load files
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Kev1n
<fatejudger> crimsun: thanks
<jlb> has anyone had any problems with Administrator or root issues?  For example, when I go into 'system settings' and click on drive and partitions, then click on adminitrator mode, it either sits there or it will ask me for the pswd and then return back to normal where everything is grayed out.  Also when I go to edit something like fstab as root (actions>edit as root...) it just sits there with a bouncing icon and then eventually dissapears, I have to then click on 
<jlb> me to get it to ask for a pswd.
<main123> is there a  kubuntu vmplayer image somewhere?
<Blaxtic> jib: what version you running?
<Blaxtic> jib: it happens all the time for me...  i'm running F5, but even that the same problems with the "stable" release...  i've learned to accept the fact that ubuntu/kubuntu is built on the debian unstable branch, and that a lot of things just don't work as they should.
<Blaxtic> i still like ubunt/kubuntu - it still has a lot of bugs tho... just have to live with it for now...
<jlb> version, 5.10 breezy
<jlb> Yea, I have tried to work with Open SuSE and Mandriva, and so far nothing but hell.  I like kubuntu, despite the little things.
<Blaxtic> jib: yeah - breezy is is supposed to be stable - it's not really - there are still a lot of problems with it...
<Blaxtic> jib: but the problems are mostly annoying, so most people can look beyond it.
<jlb> I think that's one of the few problems i've encountered and dispite the lack of effort in the install GUI, I think the layout is the simplest I've seen yet, with the exception of Suse 10.0
<jlb> What about deleting something and getting the message 'creating folders is not supported with protocol trash'
<Blaxtic> jib: never encounterd that one - sorry.
<jlb> ok, one more.
<jlb> I have three HDD's.  hda1--40GB ATA formated with FAT32.  sda--80GB SATA (sda1 and sda2, for linux and windows), and a 120GB SATA (sdb).  I need to mount the 40GB drive to access backup data.  What would be the process of adding that drive?
<Blaxtic> jib: join #ubuntu and ask there - you'll get a better response from that channel.
<mustard5> jlb, I can help I think
<mustard5> jlb, nevermind I see you in #ubuntu
<Draeven> does anyone know what they renamed libxine-extracodecs to?  I need to find it for amaroK
<Draeven> nevermind - had the wrong address in the source list
<Ze_M> ubuntu doesnt have a cvs or svn server where specs are stored?
<neoncode> Can someone give me the link to the Kubuntu 5.10 i386 Insall ISO?
<Hobbsee> neoncode: cdimage.ubuntu.com?
<Hobbsee> neoncode: cdimage.ubuntu.com?
<neoncode> Hobbsee: I don't have a working browser. I need the direct link so I can wget the file
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Hobbsee> give me a sec..
<Hobbsee> neoncode: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/breezy/kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<neoncode> Hobbsee: Thank you!
* neoncode hugs Hobbsee in thanks
<Snake__> I feel the love.
<Hobbsee> :)
* Hobbsee attempts to rebuild her pbuilder
<neoncode> =)
<neoncode> Hobbsee: pbuilder?
<Snake__> neoncode: you know that CLI has a browser right?
<Hobbsee> neoncode: yeah, development thingo
<neoncode> Snake__: What?
<Snake__> neoncode: w3m = console browser
<neoncode> Snake__: I don't even know if it would work... I got bored while it was applying the update from hoary to breezy via the repos, I just closed the konsole. I'm gonna download the breezy install and burn it then do a re-install.
<neoncode> It was throwing up a tone of errors anyway
<Hobbsee> right...
<neoncode> Hobbsee: What?
<Hobbsee> neoncode: i just switched to my wired connection, cos i was downloading a lot of stuff...
<neoncode> Hobbsee: Ooo
<Snake__> !ooo
<ubotu> Snake__: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Snake__> aw there should be a OOo factoid there
<neoncode> Snake__: Why?
<Snake__> neoncode: why not
<neoncode> Snake__: Becasue if you put one their Hobbsee would ban you for bot abuse?
<Snake__> neoncode: but its informative
<neoncode> Snake__: It is?
<Hobbsee> !ooo2
<ubotu> To upgrade to OOo 2.0.x, see http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-October/012520.html (add one of the 'deb' lines to sources.list and update+upgrade)
<Snake__> LOL go Hobbsee
<neoncode> lol
<neoncode> I ment "Ooo" as in the sound "Oh", not in Open Office!
<Hobbsee> ah, right
* Hobbsee istn really watching
* neoncode groans
<Snake__> ...
<Snake__> ew
<neoncode> Snake__: What?
<Snake__> Q:      What did Tarzan say when he saw the elephants coming over the hill?
<neoncode> Snake__: What elephants?
<Snake__> neoncode: ^^
<Snake__> A:      "The elephants are coming over the hill."
<singamayya> what's the equivalent of gnome's zenity for kubuntu?
<singamayya> a message dialog thing
<Snake__> zenity is?
<Snake__> mmmmmm
<neoncode> !zenity
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, neoncode
* Snake__ scratchs head
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Snake__> uh oh
<neoncode> uh-oh...
<singamayya> zenity --info --text="hello" # produces info dialog box with text "hello"
<Snake__> here comes mighty Hobbsee
<singamayya> like that
<Snake__> singamayya: non that I have found.. :(
<Hobbsee> nah, i just opped all, having to ban on 2 channels...
<ToyMan> can someone post me a url to the dapper repositories?
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<ToyMan> thanks
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ToyMan> all the kubuntu pkgs are included in the ubuntu repos?
<Hobbsee> ToyMan: yes
<Hobbsee> they have the same repo
<Hobbsee> (s)
<ToyMan> excellent, thanks again
<thomas_> hi guys
<thomas_> have problem with kubuntu
<thomas_> can anybody help me?
<Hobbsee> !+anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<neoncode> thomas_: That's what were here fore.
<Hobbsee> !+ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<thomas_> ok ok sorry just tried to be polite :-)
<thomas_> have networking problem
<thomas_> im connected to net through adsl router
<thomas_> from kubuntu i can connect to router but not further
<thomas_> other computers running windows dont have problem
<thomas_> i checked ip gateway dns
<thomas_> but nothing helped
<ToyMan> thomas_: how are you connecting to the router in kubuntu?
<ToyMan> is dhcp enabled?
<thomas_> just i have its ip as gateway
<thomas_> or through dhcp
<thomas_> doesnt metter
<thomas_> either works
<thomas_> when dhcp is enabled internet goes timeout
<thomas_> when not it just says it couldnt have found any server
<ToyMan> and other computers on the same router are getting out?
<thomas_> yep
<ToyMan> hmmm. any firewall running on the router?
<thomas_> no
<Hobbsee> thomas_: this is a support channel - no need to ask to ask :)
<thomas_> nothing like that
<ToyMan> try http://64.233.167.99/  (google IP)
<thomas_> no I tried other servers like that
<ToyMan> ok.... wireless or wired?
<thomas_> when I ping it with dhcp for example www.google.com it gives me this ip but when without dhcp it just gives the network unreacheable
<thomas_> wired
<ToyMan> well, either dhcp has to be on, or you have to hard code your net address..
<ToyMan> any restrictions on natp in the router?
<thomas_> whats natp???
<ToyMan> that's what hands out the network addresses
<ToyMan> NetworkAddressTranslation
<thomas_> hmmm
<thomas_> wait
<ToyMan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_address_port_translation
<thomas_> well
<thomas_> I dont really think here is the problem
<ToyMan> so with dhcp on, you can ping google.com...
<thomas_> no no
<thomas_> either with or without I cant
<thomas_> with dhcp it just gices me outtime
<thomas_> and without it cant find the server
<ToyMan> did you swap cables?
<thomas_> it is not in the cables either
<thomas_> Im wired to the router
<thomas_> and it works fine
<thomas_> and for other computers internet works fine
<ToyMan> I mean the cable from the kub. box to the router...
<thomas_> but internet works fine for other computers in network
<thomas_> its just by settings on cumputer
<thomas_> with another distro it worked fine
<ToyMan> ah, but you can connect to the router from the kub. box
<ToyMan> try this: sudo dhclient eth0
<EvanCarroll> How do i stop this blasted ipod from mounting, I want power to usb, but not automount.
<ToyMan> and also run ifconfig eth0 and see what it says...
<ToyMan> EvanCarroll: /etc/fstab
<EvanCarroll> it isn't in fstab
<EvanCarroll> it is that annoying media:/ nonsense
<thomas_> ok dhclient works...
<thomas_> Im connected
<ToyMan> excellent!
<ToyMan> you have a local ip?
<thomas_> but just to the router
<thomas_> yep
<ToyMan> UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<thomas_> what?
<ToyMan> that's what the 4th line on ifconfig should say...
<thomas_> exactly....
<thomas_> just in czech :-)
<ToyMan> heh
<ToyMan> THAT'S the problem... the internet only understands english! ;-)
<thomas_> I dont mind english :-)
<thomas_> but back to the problem
<thomas_> please :-)
<thomas_> I think it is problem of setting in linux
<ToyMan> thinking...
<ToyMan> yes, but which
<thomas_> because I got it working even with ubuntu
<ToyMan> no firewall running on the kub box?
<thomas_> but a bit ago
<thomas_> no
<thomas_> how can I hard code dns
<thomas_> to the settings
<ToyMan> use kcontrol.... Internet & Net...Network Settings
<thomas_> but I mean in console, because this acts a bit weird
<thomas_> when I click to add and type there dns
<thomas_> it gives an alert that I miss alias
<ToyMan> or the newer  versions use systemsettings
<thomas_> ok man.... I think i maybe go trying...
<thomas_> maybe I ll manage it somehow :-)
<thomas_> but still thanks
<ToyMan> sorry I couldn't help...
<Search4Lancer> what is an appropriate maximum temperature?
<Ric> how do i install openoffice thru apt-get?
<Hobbsee> sudo apt-get install openoffice.org?
<mvv> Ric: you can search for a package in adept, or use the commandline in bash to search for a package by doing: aptitude search office
<mvv> Ric: and then installing with the command Hobbsee told you (or use adept off course)
<Chameleon22> does anyone know of any howtos on converting dvd's to divx?
<marco> guten Morgen allerseits
<shreevatsa> Chameleon22: doom9.org? ;)
<marco> wie kann ich denn spamassassin unter kmail beibringen ****Spam*** in das Subject zu schreiben?
<Chameleon22> shreevatsa,  thanks, want to give me an exact link to a guide though? seems like there are a few
<burepe> I installed mythtv and it set up mythtv-database and I wasn't sure what I was doing and now it is causing an error for mythtv. I tried to remove it and reinstall it but it still has the error. How can I fix it?
<burepe> !german
<ubotu> [german]  #debian.de - deutschsprachige Debian-Hilfe gibt es in #debian.de
<Chameleon22> shreevatsa, site is totaly useless, soz
<shreevatsa> Chameleon22: there's something called DVD::Rip
<shreevatsa> Chameleon22: There's also a ubuntu package (in multiverse) called dvdrip
<shreevatsa> Chameleon22: I don't know about any of them, sorry
<Chameleon22> tis cool, will check it out thanks
<burepe> How can I completely uninstall mythtv-database?
<burepe> it was set up wrong and it is giving me errors
<shreevatsa> burepe: apt-get --purge remove <package name>
<shreevatsa> burepe: If you installed it via a package, that is
<burepe> cool
<burepe> thanks
<oddie> hello all
<oddie> does anyone know when the next version will come out for ubuntu?
<rockin_stan> oddie: june
<oddie> rockin_stan: thx
<rockin_stan> np
<oddie> do you know if xgl will be released with it?
<oddie> thats the 3d desktop cbe thing?
<shreevatsa> oddie: "Just to be clear, there are packages for XGL in Ubuntu Dapper, but they will not be installed by default, are not officially supported and might or might not break your system."
<oddie> cube thing
<vinboy> how do I upgrade to dapper?
<shreevatsa> oddie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto
<oddie> ok
<oddie> that helps heps!!!!!!!
<oddie> shreevasta: is that for gnome?
<shreevatsa> oddie: I think so, not sure
<mvv> vinboy: by converting the /etc/apt/sources.list file to a working dapper version and do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<shreevatsa> oddie: But what does gnome or KDE have to do with it? I'm confused
<vinboy> mvv: thx
<shreevatsa> vinboy: That's assuming you want to upgrade now. You might want to wait till it is released
<oddie> shreevasta: nothing just dont wonna stuff everything up....
<mvv> vinboy: check out source-o-matic for a proper dapper sources.list version
<shreevatsa> oddie: But you're right; most of the page seems to refer to gnome specificaly
<vinboy> shreevatsa: oh ok.. is there any problems with dapper?
<vinboy> mvv: ok
<mvv> vinboy: don't forget todo apt-get update before doing apt-get dist-upgrade
<shreevatsa> vinboy: The final version is still not released, so there may be bugs... but I guess there aren't any major ones
<oddie> shreevasta: bumma....installing gnome now...wonder how i switch between the two...
<vinboy> ok
<vinboy> thanks guys
<vinboy> maybe i'll wait :D
<vinboy> in the source-o-matic
<vinboy> what is the difference between package and source??
<dominik> hi is there a way to remove windows spyware on a windows partition from ubuntu?
<oddie> maybe from a 'bart' boot disk
<oddie> not sure from linux though
<dominik> is f-prot finding spyware?
<mvv> vinboy: package are the debian packages, source i am not sure about myself (but i have them enabled)
<mvv> i could ask it in the dutch channel if you want, the maintainer could be there
<vinboy> mvv: oh ok... maybe i only need the packages?
<mvv> vinboy: could be, asking now...
<Tepi|> Hey! How I can open .daa file? :)
<mvv> vinboy: you only need src when you want to edit packages and make your own, so you can leave it out safely :)
<oddie> if i switch from kde to gnome will i need to install drivers and stuff again or it the gui  just like a skin over linux?
<vinboy> mvv: ic... cool... thx
<vinboy> i doubt anyone need it
<_levent> hallo
<mvv> oddie: kernel and hardware stays the same, so yes it's just a skin with lots of standard programmes. Some gnome programmes don't have the same hardware support as kde (other way around too), but that's nature of the different programmes
<mvv> vinboy: probably only package maintainers or someone who want to dig into debian package system
<mvv> dominik: yes, with tightvnc
<levent>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<mvv> dominik: asuming you're talking about two separate computers
<dominik> nope its one pc... with 2 os
<mvv> dominik: vmware can't run a normal installed OS AFAIK, so i see no option with that either
<Kev1n> can anyone help me to overcome this error message in a ./configure command..... -----
<Kev1n> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<Kev1n> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<Kev1n> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<Kev1n> i dont understand
<mvv> Kev1n: the configure script checked if you have the kde headers installed, which you have not. Install them first with sudo apt-get install kdelibs
<mvv> then run ./configure again
<Kev1n> thanks for that....
<oddie> mvv: thx just read ya message
<Kev1n> i remember selecting some prefix when i did the original install... i did not know what it was for therefore selected something which I now forget...
<mvv> Kev1n: if it's a new installation you have to install these libs since many programmes are build with it. You might also need kdelibs4-dev, but you see that as soon as ./configure pops the same error
<Kev1n> thewnks mw
<Kev1n> :)
<Kev1n> mw: needed the kdelibs4-dev package
<Kev1n> next error message ----
<Kev1n> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Kev1n> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Rani-Mukar-Ji> [Feel The Power of %Gangster] /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\[DeadBody] 
<Rani-Mukar-Ji> [Feel The Power of %Gangster] /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\[DeadBody] 
<ILoveYou39> [Feel The Power of %Gangster] /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\[DeadBody] 
<ILoveYou39> [Feel The Power of %Gangster] /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\[DeadBody] 
<Pooja-Bat> [Feel The Power of %Gangster] /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\[DeadBody] 
<Pooja-Bat> [Feel The Power of %Gangster] /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\[DeadBody] 
<Priyanka_Chopra> [Feel The Power of %Gangster] /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\[DeadBody] 
<Priyanka_Chopra> [Feel The Power of %Gangster] /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\[DeadBody] 
<ILoveYou1> [Feel The Power of %Gangster] /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\[DeadBody] 
<ILoveYou1> [Feel The Power of %Gangster] /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\[DeadBody] 
<ILoveYou16> [Feel The Power of %Gangster] /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\[DeadBody] 
<ILoveYou16> [Feel The Power of %Gangster] /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\[DeadBody] 
<ILoveYou16> [Feel The Power of %Gangster] /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\[DeadBody] 
<Rani-Mukar-Ji> [Feel The Power of %Gangster] /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\[DeadBody] 
<Priyanka_Chopra> [Feel The Power of %Gangster] /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\[DeadBody] 
<ILoveYou1> [Feel The Power of %Gangster] /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\[DeadBody] 
<Pooja-Bat> [Feel The Power of %Gangster] /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\[DeadBody] 
<Pooja-Bat> [Feel The Power of %Gangster] /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\[DeadBody] 
<ILoveYou1> [Feel The Power of %Gangster] /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\[DeadBody] 
<ILoveYou16> [Feel The Power of %Gangster] /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\[DeadBody] 
<Rani-Mukar-Ji> [Feel The Power of %Gangster] /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\[DeadBody] 
<Priyanka_Chopra> [Feel The Power of %Gangster] /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\[DeadBody] 
<Pooja-Bat> [Feel The Power of %Gangster] /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\[DeadBody] 
<Priyanka_Chopra> [Feel The Power of %Gangster] /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\[DeadBody] 
<ILoveYou1> [Feel The Power of %Gangster] /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\[DeadBody] 
<ILoveYou16> [Feel The Power of %Gangster] /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\[DeadBody] 
<Rani-Mukar-Ji> [Feel The Power of %Gangster] /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\[DeadBody] 
<ILoveYou39> [Feel The Power of %Gangster] /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\[DeadBody] 
<ILoveYou39> [Feel The Power of %Gangster] /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\[DeadBody] 
<ILoveYou39> [Feel The Power of %Gangster] /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\[DeadBody] 
<Kev1n> next error message ----
<Kev1n> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Kev1n> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Kev1n> can anyone help me through this one
<mvv> Kev1n: i am not sure about this one, might be the xlibs-dev package
<Kev1n> ok.. i will check that out
<Otherland> hi there... I've got a minor problem with kde or kubuntu... its missing the module for setting the resolution of my screen... can someone tell me which package I need to install(again) ?.. I'm running dapper
<ninHer> hi all
<levent> ni nin
<mvv> Otherland: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and after this wizard ctrl+alt+backspace
<burepe> how do I know which slot a tv tuner card is in? Do I count from the top down or from the bottom up?
<Otherland> mw: thanks
<mvv> Otherland: np, note that crtl+alt+backspace will restart X, so you might wanna quite/save some running programmes before hitting it
<Otherland> mw: ok thanks:)
<nico8481> hi
<jpatrick> hi nico8481
<burepe> Can someone please help me with a tv tuner card? info on the card here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12376 and I found info on someone using the card with kubuntu here http://www.flexbeta.net/forums/lofiversion/index.php/t7604.html
<bamr> kihubas
<bamr> hello
<Kev1n> burepe: i dont have your tv tuner card. i have a dvico fusion hdtv card. I cant get mine to work as well
<weedar> I'm trying to burn a data-dvd with k3b - it complains that the drive contains a dvd+r (empty) and won't record on it? Any ideas?
<bdmp> My computer is hanging on start up at "setting up ALSA card 0...". I lifted my comp upside down to read a card and it froze and then I restarted it and now this is happening. Any suggestion? I also had installed a tv tuner driver but I had restarted once since then so I don't think that is it.
<bdmp> got by it. Never mind
<bdmp> just needed a good whack
<tomas__> hi guys
<tomas__> downloaded and installed flight 6
<tomas__> upgraded and can't see any windows
<tomas__> just programs :-(
<tomas__> help pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas :-)
<tomas__> e
<tomas__> hey
<waylandbill> is it possible to profile an RCA Lyra under linux?
<paulvolk> Hello
<paulvolk> How would I change Firefox to be my default browser?
<rockin_stan> paulvolk: Alt+F2 - kcontrol
<rockin_stan> KDE-components
<paulvolk> where in kcontrol?
<paulvolk> ok
<rockin_stan> the point above Spellcheckin (no english version here - german)
<rockin_stan> There you can select your preferred Web-Browser
<rockin_stan> paulvolk: seen it?
<paulvolk> ya
<paulvolk> session manager?
<slow-motion> hallo
<jpatrick> paulvolk: Componment Chooser
<jpatrick> slow-motion: hi
<slow-motion> hi jpatrick
<kubuntutaotao> what did you use software of bt downloading?
<jpatrick> kubuntutaotao: ktorrent?
<kubuntutaotao> jpatrick: my ktorrent always crashs
<jpatrick> qtorrent?
<kubuntutaotao> jpatrick:not installed
<jpatrick> sudo apt-get install qtorrent
<jpatrick> I think it's in universe
<kubuntutaotao> which is the best
<jpatrick> up to you
<jpatrick> it's all about choices
<ccc_> kubuntutaotao: did you try ktorrent 1.2? there's a deb at the ktorrent webpage. 1.0 used to crash for me too, 1.2 don't.
<kubuntutaotao> ccc_: ok. i try it out.thanks
<DeadS0ul> is there a site that lists all the repositories for unbuntu?
<Tm_T> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<DeadS0ul> thank god
<DeadS0ul> thanx
<Tm_T> DeadS0ul: there you go, official ones
<paulvolk> How would I install new window decorations?
<Tm_T> paulvolk: it depends, normally packages contain README
<Tm_T> most of them needs compile
<Tm_T> unless it's .deb package
<DeadS0ul> that doesn' list more repositories =|
<kulaskusgan> hi
<kulaskusgan> hello
<kulaskusgan> anybody home?
<Hobbsee> nope
* Hobbsee is not here
<jpatrick> I'm at /home
* Hobbsee is on the moon instead
<rs3york> lol, hello
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: how on earth did you get there?
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: i flew
<jpatrick> I think you've had too much wine...
<burepe> anybody up for teaching me how to load my tv tuner driver? I got all the relevent info and such
<kulaskusgan> is there any other chat services available here?
<DeadS0ul> burepe: you use modprobe
<DeadS0ul> typically it's modprobe bttv
<thoreauputic> kulaskusgan: thousands of channels on freenode
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: oh dear, i need to be sober tommorow...
<burepe> DeadS0ul, Here check it out...
<burepe> I got 2 pages
<burepe> one with info about my card
<DeadS0ul> hit me
<burepe> and another with someone talking about installing it in kubuntu.  I did what he said but something is wrong
<burepe> one sec
<burepe> Here is the card info page http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12376 the real page is sooooo hugely long that i made this. The only thing that is different is that the card has a check in the box for NTSC not  BG+DK like this discription
<burepe> here is the dude who installed it on kubuntu http://www.flexbeta.net/forums/lofiversion/index.php/t7604.html
<burepe> he said do # sudo modprobe saa7134 card=cardnumber tuner=tunernumber and I did 3 and 5 but it didn't work. I am not sure not what the numbers should be.
<burepe> I do not think this card is bttv, but I am not sure. If I load # sudo modprobe saa7134 card=3 tuner=5 do I have to unload it before I try loading another one?
<DeadS0ul> oh boy
<DeadS0ul> http://www.wlug.org.nz/TvTunerCards
<DeadS0ul> look through that list for the card= parameter
<DeadS0ul> and the tuner parameter too
<DeadS0ul> you have to know the signal type for you region though
<burepe> japan
<burepe> that is the japan-brdcst or somethin
<burepe> right?
<DeadS0ul> moshi moshi =P
<DeadS0ul> um..i don't see it
<DeadS0ul> isn't there any indication with the packaging/manual that came with your card?
<burepe> you don't see what the card?
<burepe> just a windows software install cd
<DeadS0ul> don't see japan in the list
<DeadS0ul> ..anyway to find out n the card itself? or from that software?
<burepe> for what list?
<burepe> what does the n mean?
<DeadS0ul> s/n/on
<DeadS0ul> the list in this site http://www.wlug.org.nz/TvTunerCards
<DeadS0ul> bbs dinner
<burepe> should the info be on that page or on a page linked to that page? I searched the page for kworld and nothing came up?
<burepe> what does that n mean?
<cartman> anyone on Flight 6 can give me the output of apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev --print-uris
<cartman> please?
<cartman> anyone? :/
<rs3york> "Package libqt-mt-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<cartman> argh :/
<cartman> did it change name ?
<rs3york> "
<rs3york> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<rs3york> is only available from another source
<rs3york> However the following packages replace it:
<rs3york>   libqt3-mt-dev
<rs3york> E: Package libqt-mt-dev has no installation candidate
<cartman> well I said libqt3-mt-dev :)
<rs3york> Sorry.
<cartman> np :)
<cartman> can you try again?
<cartman> trying to help a friend without internet connection :|
<rs3york> Que?  The output will be the same...but if you want.
<cartman> argh
<cartman> something is fucked up
<cartman> Riddell: any ideas?
<cartman> Riddell: qt dev packs changed name ?
<rs3york> it's ther
<rs3york> there
<cartman> rs3york: it is?
<rs3york> "libqt3-mt-dev is already the newest version."
<cartman> rs3york: argh
<cartman> rs3york: how can I trick it to print URIs hmm :/
<rs3york> Hmm, I don't know.
<cartman> apt-zip can do it but its more hassle
<rs3york> But I have a good amount of bandwidth so if you want me to try something just ring.
<cartman> rs3york: thanks
<rs3york> Not a problem
<cartman> rs3york: when you say apt-get update
<cartman> rs3york: what file does it update ?
<cartman> any ideas?
<cartman> if you know which file can you send me that after apt-get update , friend got package libqt3-mt-dev has no installation candidate
<cartman> must be out of date package list
<Hobbsee> go to packages.ubuntu.com and download it, if needed
<cartman> Hobbsee: download what?
<Hobbsee> libqt3-mt-dev?
<cartman> Hobbsee: I am trying to download all needed deps for libqt3-mt-dev
<Hobbsee> !info libqt3-mt-dev dapper
<ubotu> libqt3-mt-dev: (Qt development files (Threaded)), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 3:3.3.6-1ubuntu3 (dapper), Packaged size: 48 kB, Installed size: 160 kB
<cartman> without net connection
<cartman> that itself doesn't help :/
<tadde1983> who are you?
<Hobbsee> it should be there...
<rs3york> After apt-get update & upgrade nothing new comes down.
<rs3york> What type of media does his computer accept?
<tadde1983> HI!
<cartman> rs3york: DVD/CD/USB
<rs3york> You could manually download the .deb then just dpkg it in no?
<cartman> rs3york: yes I am doing that
<Hobbsee> hi tadde1983.  this is a support channel for the linux distrobution called Kubuntu
<tadde1983> what channel is that?
<cartman> but need to figure out deps
<cartman> rs3york: finding out all the deps is the problem :(
<Hobbsee> deps are at packages.ubuntu.com too...
<tadde1983> Ah Ok! I'm glad that someone as response me...
<MrNutella> I use ubuntu and love it, but can I use Kubuntu also as another session ?
<Hobbsee> MrNutella: yes you can, and choose which one you want at the login screen
<tadde1983> Kubuntu is my distro and I think that is better than Ubuntu!
<MrNutella> is kubuntu included in ubuntu then ? I thought it was just gnome that was included
<tristanmike> MrNutella, you can run both at the same time and switch b/w them
<Hobbsee> tristanmike: oh can you?
<tristanmike> MrNutella, yes, "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" and it's installed
<tristanmike> Hobbsee, yessir
<Hobbsee> cool
<tristanmike> Hobbsee, check "Sessions"
* Hobbsee didnt think you could
<tristanmike> Hobbsee, or "Start a New Session"
<MrNutella> thank you tristanmike
<tristanmike> Hobbsee, something like that
<Hobbsee> tristanmike: ahh...yep, right
<tristanmike> Hobbsee, then you use the Fn keys to switch b/w them ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<rs3york> cartman...I've found the deps for libqt3-mt-dev
<tristanmike> so technically, you can run Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Edubuntu/Xubuntu all at the same time :P
<MrNutella> how cute
<cartman> rs3york: with the uris too? :)
<MrNutella> the whole OS setup is just so perfect for me
<MrNutella> coming from Amiga to Ubuntu is just what the doc ordered :D
<tristanmike> =-)
<tadde1983> What is the best file sharing on Kubuntu/Ubuntu distro?
<MrNutella> wonder if that answer would be on zeropaid ?
<_root> bom cia . eu tenho problemas com startx   ele diz connectin refused
<rs3york> cartman: No, but they're all listed her ->. http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libdevel/libqt3-mt-dev
<tristanmike> tadde1983, you can get limewire for standard file sharing and Azureus for torrents
<rs3york> File Sharing: Ktorrent & frostwire
<tristanmike> or those ones :P
<_root> .good morninf.. i upgraded my kubuntu and now I have problems with startx.... a message.... connection refused..
<cartman> rs3york: yep downloading one by one now :/
<tadde1983> Limewire?!? An other p2p? Now I have Amule but is...too slow!!!!
<_root> pls I need help with my x server...
<rs3york> Slow P2P?  DVD-RW is pretty good!
<DeadS0ul> connection refused?
<tadde1983> DVD-RW is a p2p???
<_root> yes.... I cant start the x server.....
<rs3york> Well if you can actually meet your peers :D
<DeadS0ul> _root: what did you upgrde from/to?
<_root> from breezy to dapper...
<rs3york> cartman: I'm sorry there isn't a better way
<_root> all goes fine but xserver..
<rs3york> cartman: at least that I know.  But if s/he doesn't have an internet connection...not much other choice, you need the deps
<DeadS0ul> _root: try getting all your kernel modules for your video card, and then reconfiguirng your xserver
<_root> .thnx dude... it seems to be  only a permission problem..
<_root> . is there a x configuration utility i can use?
<tadde1983> Ok, I think that I'll keep Amule...than...
<DeadS0ul> _root: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will bring up a configuration utility
<DeadS0ul> uh..it reconfigures xserver =D
<tadde1983> Are there DC++ version for Linux?
<_root> yes!!1  u rule!!     really thnx ... gonna reboot...
<Hobbsee> tadde1983: dc++?
<tadde1983> yes direct connect...
<rs3york> tadde1983: Yep
<Hobbsee> no idea
<gall> hi all
<_root> a last question.. do u know debian.org irc channel? how can I acces it trough "conversation" ?
<tadde1983> bye...
<gall> i have question
<tristanmike> _root, "/join #debian"
<allee> _root: /join #debian
<_root> .thnx
<gall> did anyone updated kubuntu 5.10 to 6.04?
<gall> is it possible?
<_root> heheheh  it works
<gall> i got errors everytime i try to do it.
<allee> _root: congrats ;)
<gall> during base system installation
<gall> can i get some help here?
<burepe> Anyone want to tell me how to blow up a tv tuner card? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=926895#post926895
<jpatrick> set fire to it
<jpatrick> ;)
<gall> lol
<jpatrick> sorry, I've never had one
<gall> use v4l
<_root> . I anc send tells at debian irc channel   #debian cannot send to channel  ;;;;  what does it mean?
<burepe> I was thinking of something more creative. Something that would truly and poetically demonstrate the pain that the card has put me through.
<gall> do you have xawtv installed?
<burepe> yeah
<gall> or something like that? :)
<burepe> it is the driver that I am having a problem with
<burepe> the drivers  cardnumber tunernumber or n or something like that
<cartman> rs3york: thanks for help, see you around
<burepe> I guess I need this card=cardnumber tuner=tunernumber
<gall> so you have to know which card you have
<gall> I can't tell you this ;P
<rs3york> cartman: see you later
<_root> .pls I need to register at freenode... how can I do that?
<burepe> gall all the infor is at the link
<burepe>  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=926895#post926895
<burepe> I got all the info I just dont know how to use it
<thoreauputic> rs3york:  try /msg nickserv help
<thoreauputic> rs3york: something like /msg nickserv register <yournick> <password> ( from memory)
<thoreauputic> actually it appears to be just /msg nickserv ragister <password>
<burepe> _root, try this http://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/IRC_instructions
<_root> I want to chose a nick and register it... pls how can I register my nick here?
<Chris_Tucker> /msg nickserv help register
<_root> thnx
<Chris_Tucker> first you have to find a nick thats not in use already, just in case you dont know, thats /nick <new nickname here>
<burepe>  I load # sudo modprobe saa7134 card=3 tuner=5 do I have to unload it before I try loading another one?
<Tm_T> _root: also you should _never_ use irc as root
<burepe> _root, try this http://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/IRC_instructions
<_root> thnx  I have problems.. heavy ones... I cant run my Xorg... error messages like permission denied.
<Chris_Tucker> Yikes, are you sure GDM inst installed and running? that could be hogging the screen from KDM
<_root> I will try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Chris_Tucker> that should help
<_root> cause i updated my breezy to dapper.... and xserver failed..
<burepe> If I load a driver do I have to unload it before I load another one for the same device?
<Chris_Tucker> oooh... well im no help then, i havent touched dapper yet
<_root> I have another instalation breezy 5.10 and I am trying update to 6. right now.. adept is downloading.... should it work fine?
<_root> heheh linux is a great fun stuff.. i really like to experience with it...
<ComaLaDama> hi
<ComaLaDama> apt tell startx
<ComaLaDama> good morning, people.. i have deep trouble.. I upgraded my breezy to dapper 6 ... ane xserver fails ... error message is " connection refused"  :(  pls anyone can help me?
<tristanmike> Dapper discussion is in #ubuntu+1, have you tried there first ?
<ComaLaDama> .no.. how can I join the channel?
<tristanmike>  /join #ubuntu+1
<ComaLaDama> thnx tristanmike    .. do u think dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg would help me?
<tristanmike> ComaLaDama, if you feel comfortable using it, doesn't hurt to try, you can at least rule out that it doesn't work if it doesn't
<thoreauputic> ComaLaDama:  see if your ~/.Xauthority file belongs to your user
<thoreauputic> ComaLaDama: ls -al ~/.Xauthority
<thoreauputic> ComaLaDama: if not, then try  sudo chown youruser:youruser ~/.Xauthority
<thoreauputic> same for ~/.ICEauthority
<ComaLaDama> .it seems to be a permission trouble, like u said, thoreau...
<ComaLaDama> .i will try both commands....
<thoreauputic> so check the files I meantioned
<thoreauputic> OK
<ComaLaDama> .thxn all
<thoreauputic> ComaLaDama: if you ran something graphical as root, those files will be wrong ( ie owned by root)
<thoreauputic> ... and by the way, never IRC as root - very bad idea
<ComaLaDama> I have to study deeply linux commands ... I am newbie.. but i will learn.. :0
<thoreauputic> ComaLaDama: never run KDE or Gnome or any grapphical environment as root
<thoreauputic> always as your user
<ComaLaDama> .yes.. Iknow.. but it shows u the degree of my despair to solve my problem... all other resources failed to me
<thoreauputic> ComaLaDama: then try what I suggested above, and then try to login as your user again
<thoreauputic> ComaLaDama: I suspect your authority files have changed owners to root
<ComaLaDama> I installed kubuntu 5.10 in another partition (using it now) and I am trying to upgrade to 6.  .... if it works fine I will format the other..
<thoreauputic> actually you can just remove those files - they get regenerated ( .Xauthority and .ICEauthority
<thoreauputic> in your home directory - not in /root
<ComaLaDama> .but I am doing it as root.. it is a mistake, as u said.. all configuration files will be screwed..
<ComaLaDama> .the 5.10 to 6 dapper upgrade does fine?
<ComaLaDama> perform a so big upgrade using a kde session seems to be another mistake... xserver will crash, maybe. :(
<highvoltage> http://jonathancarter.co.za/photies/misc/windows_vista
<ComaLaDama> does anyone here tried upgrade dapper 5.10 to 6? is it going fine?
<Tm_T> ComaLaDama: well, maybe
<Tm_T> ComaLaDama: but dapper is still unsupported
<Tm_T> until release
<burepe_> If I load a driver with modprobe do i have to unload it before I can load another one for the same pci card?
<ComaLaDama> does anyone here tried upgrade dapper 5.10 to 6? is it going fine?
<ComaLaDama> thnx tm_t
<ComaLaDama> dapper is really beautifull .... I installed 5.10 and he perfromed very well.... I am trying upgrade right now..
<_bh420> any reason why adept lists no dev packages ? eg: rapidsvn
<burepe_> ComaLaDama, is dapper more beautiful than breezy?
<ComaLaDama> burepe roughly equal
<ComaLaDama> but only in appearance
<C-O-L-T> hello
<C-O-L-T> Happy Easter
<paulvolk> Hello
<paulvolk> I was wondering how would I change the text colour for on my task bar
<paulvolk> ?
<burepe_> himm
<burepe_> can you do it in kcontrol?
<paulvolk> I can check
<paulvolk> I can change the fonts but not the colors
<burepe_> hmmm
<burepe_> what is it for?
<burepe_> just looks or does it serve a purpose?
<paulvolk> for the window titles on the task bar because I wish to change the background color but I can hardly see the text so I wanted to change it to white instead of black
<ComaLaDama> pls anyone knows the correct dd command to copy  floppy iso image from install CD?
<xwolf-> floppy iso image?
<ninHer> hi all
<xwolf-> how do i list environment variables?
<ComaLaDama>  type env
<thoreauputic> ComaLaDama:  dd if=/file/on/disc of=/home/whatever
<EvanCarroll> How do i stop crap from automounting. like an ipod. I don't want to have to eject it every time, I want to plug it in for the purpose of charging
<ComaLaDama> thnx thx thore
<thoreauputic> ComaLaDama: or  dd if=/file/on/disc of=/media/floppy
<xwolf-> ComaLaDama  and how do i call it? like 'cd HOME'?
<thoreauputic> ComaLaDama: more direct
<burepe_> If I "# sudo modprobe saa7134 card=3 tuner=5"  Do I do "# sudo modprobe -r saa7134"  or "# sudo modprobe -r saa7134 card=3 tuner=5
<burepe_> " to remove it?
<ComaLaDama> thore thnx again ... I will try to download the iso file again....
<DeadS0ul> kubuntu isn't playback mp3s =9
<tristanmike> !tell DeadS0ul about mp3
<sergey> I got a really big problem, and I can't solve it, I tried everything, the problem is: Choppy/Static sound in VoIP programs.
<xwolf-> how do i make /dev/hda5 user-mountable but not mounted at boot-time?
<tristanmike> lol, I'm just reading an article on that very thing sergey http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8853
<sergey> Oh I didn't realize it connected me with my real name, lol
<XVampireX> tristanmike: It doesn't seem to say anything about choppy/static sound in VoIP programs..
<DeadS0ul> strange why don'ts mp3s work with arts even though libarts1-mpeg is installed
<tristanmike> XVampireX, it's not the focus of the article, it just touches on it briefly
<XVampireX> So what should I do to fix it?
<tristanmike> are you running on /dev/dsp1 ?
<XVampireX> no
<XVampireX> I think it's running on /dev/dsp
<XVampireX> without numbers
<XVampireX> Yeah, skype for example is using /dev/dsp
<tristanmike> "Most noticeably, the system is unreliable, it can be slow, or there can be a lot of noise on the connection."
<tristanmike> XVampireX, try /dev/dsp1 and see if makes any difference
<XVampireX> I can't choose it
<XVampireX> Or do I have to choose it elsewhere? I mean I can't choose it in skype settings, there's only the option of /dev/dsp
<tristanmike> the only voip proggy I use is TeamSpeak, and I can select it, you must be able to somewhere, what program ? Skype?
<XVampireX> Yeah, Skype
<tristanmike> yeah, not familiar with it, if I can't call people's homes for free, what's the point ?
<XVampireX> tristan: You can't call peoples homes through teamspeak, either.
<tristanmike> I know
<XVampireX> And you can call through skype but it costs a little bit
<tristanmike> meh, I already pay enough for my internet :P
<XVampireX> Still, what am I supposed to do with the choppy sound?
<burepe> What does "card" mean in this command?  sudo modprobe saa7134 card=3 tuner=2
<tristanmike> XVampireX, I can't really help, you should see if you can change it to /dev/dsp1  other than that I've never seen the program in action, so I don't know what settings there are
<XVampireX> I did a search on google and it said that dsp1 is not supported
<XVampireX> http://forum.skype.com/viewtopic.php?t=4069&sid=5f9b6481269f0204d4a6ef9949875fe7
<rus> burepe: the card the chip is on
<XVampireX> But I also remember in TeamSpeak I had the same problem, I'm gonna reinstall it now
<burepe> rus where do i find that info?
<rus> look at the tuner card for starts
<rus> the manufacture
<rus> e
<rus> r
<XVampireX> Oh and Ekiga allows me to point it only to dsp too
<XVampireX> but  I'm running ekiga on kubuntu :P
<LeeJunFan> for apps that don't support arts you probably need to stop any app using sound first, then run artsshell suspend && [your app] 
<burepe> rus the card is a kworld pvr 7130 with a ntsc checked on the card. in the command  "sudo modprobe saa7134 card=3 tuner=2" the number with tuner depends on the frequency type right? is that determined by the card or where I live? I live in Japan by the way.
<rus> burepe: card & tuner depend on that piece of hardware only
<rus> if saa7134 is able to define your card and tuner type you should be ok
<burepe> so tuner is 2 because that is the philips ntfs
<dani> Hi all
<burepe> what is card though?
<rus> what does dmesg say about it?
<burepe> rus so tuner is 2 because that is the philips ntfs but what is the card?
<dani> Anyone knows how to solve the problem when mounting usb drives? the media:/.. issue.. :?
<rus> type dmesg in console
<rus> [4294683.087000]  saa7134[0] : subsystem: 1461:9715, board: Avermedia AVerTV Studio 307 [card=45,autodetected] 
<rus> should say something like that
<rus> your card is not 45
<rus> thats mine
<ComaLaDama> pls anyone knows where is the Xauthority and ICE authority directories at kubuntu?
<rus> burepe: theres no way for for me to know what caed you have
<rus> burepe: but maybe its autodetected
<burepe> rus dmesg http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/663217
<burepe> I have all that info
<burepe> tell me what you need and I will tell you
<prodigel> Hi. I'm a beginner first time joining your channel. If I have a question to ask what "protocoll" should I follow?
<burepe> I just don't know how to implement it
<burepe> I have all the ingredients to make a pancake but I don't know what a pancake is or how to make one, if you get my meaning.
<burepe> just say the question\
<burepe> clearly in one shot
<burepe> dont ask to ask
<ComaLaDama> pls anyone knows where is the Xauthority and ICE authority directories at kubuntu?
<rus> burepe: thats not dmesg thats bloody lspci
<rus> gimme dmesg
<burepe> sorry
<burepe> I had just done that
<dani> comaladama: I think .Xautority should be in your $HOME
<ComaLaDama> thnx danny
<rus> burepe: if you did that you have to give me a new link
<dani> Mmm.. the "Administrator mode" in the "control pane" doesn't work.. any workaround?
<prodigel> I've just installed yesterday Kubuntu and the Net connection is through a usb adsl modem. Since I'm a beginner I don't have the smallest clue on how to set up the modem. on System info(or something like that) I see the modem but from there I see no next step.
<prodigel> Can you help me with that ?
<ComaLaDama> prodigel type sudo pppoeconf in a konsole window
<burepe> rus http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/663221
<burepe> !winmodems
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, burepe
<prodigel> I've done that but since it;s on usb I only see ethernet cards
<rus> prodigel: eciadsl.flashtux.org
<rus> burepe:saa7130[0] : subsystem: 1131:0000, board: SKNet Monster TV [card=5,insmod option] 
<burepe> rus ok, I don't follow, How do I use that info?
<rus> card=5
<burepe> ahh card 5
<burepe> got it
<rus> you should be ok now
<burepe> and ntsc is 5 too right
<burepe> do I have to restart after i do modprobe?
<rus> nope tuner is 2
<burepe> sorry thanks
<rus> no restart
<burepe> got confused
<burepe> ok
<burepe> here goes nothing
<burepe> thanks so much
<burepe> I have been at it for like 8 hours
<rus> first time in linux?
<ComaLaDama> heheh current upgrade downlaod 99% .. I am becoming nervous....  lol
<burepe> no but first time with this stuff
<burepe> there is no easy explanation for this stuff
<burepe> there are lots of gaps in my knowledge
<ComaLaDama> goodbye cruel world.....
<rus> because it looks like everything is autodetected
<ComaLaDama> i think I am gonna DIE  :)
<burepe> I just didn't know what to look for or how to use it, When I would ask questions people assume that I have a certin level of knowledge but I find that what they expect me to know is much higher of a level than i do
<burepe> rus, Woohoo! it is messed but I got pictures
<Cilindrador> w/ gmail accounts, which ports do mail clients use to access email? 995 (SSH) and 587 (TLS)??
<burepe> now for the fine tuning
<burepe> thanks
<rus> burepe; what app are you using?
<burepe> xawtv
<burepe> i got it to look nice but there is no sound
<burepe> tvtime had no signal so
<rus> there are some settings to be done
<rus> your standart and frequency table
<rus> use tvtime its simple and effective
<burepe> there is no signal at all in tvtime. I changed it from composite1 to television like xawtv
<jammcq> hey guys. i've downloaded the kubuntu flight-6 and burned it to cdrom twice, and neither of the cdroms are bootable.  i've had great success with ubuntu flight-6, but kubuntu is giving me trouble. anybody seen this problem?
<rus> there is a signal detection in tvtime
<rus> you need to select standart
<burepe> what is that? I havent seen it.
<ComaLaDama> removing 900 packages!
<rama_> greetings
<rus> burepe: hell right button on it
<rus> in the menu
<burepe> I am righbuttoning the hell out of it. I just don't see that option
<rama_> Sorry for a silly question, but I would like to have a script start at boottime; is there anything more to do that put a link in /etc/rcX.d ?
<rus> input configuration->television standart
<rus> in the menu
<burepe> there is television but no standart
<rus> ok click on it
<burepe> ok
<burepe> it wont let me change from ntsc-jp
<burepe> I pick another and restart is but when I go back it is there again
<burepe> I would think that is where it should be becaause I live in Japan but I can't get any images. It says no signal
<rus> right leave it on your standart
<rus> choose frequency table
<rus> and switch channels
<burepe> what about these  tuner=17     Philips NTSC_M (MK2)  or tuner=43     Philips NTSC MK3 (FM1236MK3 or FM1236/F)
<rus> what about them?
<sergey> This happens when I launch Gizmo Project: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/663261 - It does launch the program but maybe this is somehow affects the sound playback (Since sounds are choppy/static)
<burepe> I cant find where you are taking about so i am thinking the tuning setting is wrong,
<burepe> well they are not related but yeah... both thoes things
<burepe> THere is change frequency table
<burepe> but that just says cable or brodcast
<burepe> I try to change it to broadcast but when i go back it is at cable
<cory> what's my best bet for connecting to an exchange server?
<burepe> rus when I installed tvtime before I chose ntsc-jp but I just reinstalled and put ntsc as the default and it works, it wouldnt let me change it becasue it was the default
<vinarian> hello I am rather new to both IRC and Ubuntu, but i am having a problem with CUPS
<DeadS0ul> dammit, dapper doesn't support bttv that well
<vinarian> I keep getting the error message "Unable to retrieve the printer list. Error message received from manager. Connection to CUPS server failed"  the Cups package is installed, and I am ussing dapper, has anyon3e else had this problem?
<burepe> rus, got it working but there is no sound
<rus> push right arrow
<rus> and hold
<burepe> right arrow?
<burepe> ah keyboard. still no sound
<steveire> permissions and ownership issues are really annoying me.
<paulvolk> How would I resize an image? What program would you suggest to use?
<thoreauputic> paulvolk: the Gimp ? Or imagemagick for the command line
<thoreauputic> most people would use the Gimp
<paulvolk> Ya I used gimp in suse but forgot to install it when I switched to Kubuntu
<paulvolk> Hey have you heard of GIMPshop?
<thoreauputic> yes I've heard of it
<thoreauputic> I don't see the point though
<paulvolk> Well it is for people like me who used windows and photoshop untill they found linux and then liked Gimp yet had trouble with the menus.
<paulvolk> basicly it is Gimp with redesigned menus for people that are familar with photoshop style menus.
<thoreauputic> paulvolk: yes, I understand: but I never used photshop much except in few classes
<thoreauputic> *photoshop
<paulvolk> exacly
<thoreauputic> both are confusing and take some learning
<paulvolk> I know that some peopl are fine with that but for me it was a blessing
<thoreauputic> right
<thoreauputic> choice is an open source blessing indeed
<paulvolk> I have taken 3 classes with photoshop then moved to linux and I was at square one again. This though can accelerate learning of the Gimp program for me though.
<netkid91> Eh...Krita is closer to PS than GIMP *BTW HI ALL*
<paulvolk> I think Open Source rocks!!! That is why I switched to linux. I mean you get as much if not more then Windows for free!!!!
<netkid91> PS sucks anyways IMHO
<Oli> hiho
<netkid91> I can't reposistion layers in PS, but I do it all the time in gimp..
<Oli> does anybody use a syncmaster lcd as external screen on a laptop? I dont get it up with 1280x1024, tried tons of xorg.conf
<paulvolk> Never tried Krita but I will have to check it out
<netkid91> Oli: You have the correct refresh rates?
<Oli> netkid91: I tried, I tooked my old xorg.conf (which was running smooth but it wasnt xorg 7.0)
<netkid91> paul: Krita is similar to photoshop, it has a MDI interface and is all contained in one window, but it still will take some transitioning.
<netkid91> Oli: What version of Kubuntu you running?
<Oli> netkid91: first I had up ubuntu 5.10, now I wanted to enjoy dapper flight 6 kubuntu
<netkid91> Well, I'm stil on 5.10, but I know that for a external monitor on a laptop to work you need to get your dual-head setup first with Xin., what video card you got, and ATI, intel, etc?
<Oli> ATI Mobility crap :\
<Oli> i'm wondering why i dont get up to 1280x1024 with my good ol' config from the older xorg (ubuntu 5.10)
<Oli> tought config stuff havent changed alot in xorg 7
<netkid91> Download the (sadly) proprietary Drivers from ATI, Install them, and run fglrxconfig, see if it helps.  Also if I remember correctly, they are (trying) to move to xgl in Dapper.
<Oli> I will try to surf trhought ati with lynx ;)
<netkid91> lol
<netkid91> U using BitchX?
<Oli> irssi
<netkid91> ahh
<Oli> the funny thing is if I take my old xorg.conf
<netkid91> Konversation here...I love the command line and all...but unless I have to i'd rather avoid it
<Oli> X join up, but not with the highest 1280x1024, even It was working smoth on 5.10
<Oli> netkid91: irssi is quite nice, you can run it on a screen ;)
<netkid91> screen is a nice program...gotta admit
<Oli> mhh there are no drivers on the ati page for xorg 7
<Oli> may I just take xorg 6.9.x?
<netkid91> Why u using xorg 7?
<netkid91> OJ, it's in Dapper isn't it?
<Oli> right
<netkid91> hmm.crap
<Oli> but I just dont get it
<Oli> why just 1280x1024 doesent work
<Oli> :\
<netkid91> Download the 'installer' everything else is a RPM so it won't do any good
<xwolf-> but dapper release WILL have 1280x1024 working, right?
<Oli> Well I hope so
<netkid91> xwolf:It's a driver issure, not X
<netkid91> Eh, I've been wanting to upgradeto Dapper anwyas, time to add the apt repo's and do a dist-upgrade...
<Oli> mhh I go google about xorg 7 and my thinkpad...
<netkid91> WTF, why do they have the Kubuntu wiki go through https:?
<netkid91> Hey oil, can you send me a list of your APT repo's?
<xwolf-> to make sure you are reading secure stuff? lol
<mvv> Is there any difference in configuring iptables when using a modem with builtin router at the end of your LAN instead of a modem in bridge modus?
<netkid91> uhmmmm.....
<netkid91> I dunno...
<inc|freaky> is any1 here using a netgear wlan router? im having problems with ssh - each time im connected to a server, and dont send or recieve anything for a while, the netgear router seems to drop the connection. is there anything i can do?
<netkid91> my head hurts...
<netkid91> I got a netgear...It's because they disconnect about every 30 minutes fo about 15 seconds to run diagnostics
<netkid91> Which for me leads to having to reboot every now and then because sometimes my card wont reconnect...
<netkid91> Now lets see here....K Menu..System..Synaptic....
<xwolf-> synaptic?
<xwolf-> i thought it was a gnome thingie
<netkid91> Ehhh..I started with Ubuntu, then installed Kubuntu-desktop after I got so p/o'ed with GNOME, I got the Ubuntu CD's in the mail because I wanted to give them out to others and I didn't want to have to burn a CD...anyways I'm a KDE man, but Adept sucks balls...
<netkid91> now then...sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<netkid91> HOLY..803 MB download....better go make lunch..
<netkid91> Has anyone else found the easter-egg in apt-get?
* Moo_ has :P
<netkid91> lol
<netkid91> obviously with that nick you have..
<zambba> I get this error when I try to play DVD: http://pastebin.com/663431 Does anyone have an idea how I could play DVD with my computer?
<netkid91> THat's odd
<netkid91> First thing I was gonna say was 'doy you have libdvdcss' but is appears you do...
<netkid91> What video card do you have, and what version of Kubuntu?
<zambba> Yea, this _is_ odd :S:D
<zambba> I
<zambba> I've got Matrox G400 and Dapper Flight 6
<netkid91> Damn you all, why can't you use 5.10 until dapper is released gah....well I'm running a dist-upgrade right now so give me a bit and I'll check if it's a dapper issue...do other DVD's play?
<zambba> I don't have any other DVDs.
<DrBair> zambba: what does xvinfo return?
<netkid91> DrBair: Thanks for adding that, wouldn't have thought of that
<zambba> DrBair: A much of text. What section should I look at?
<DrBair> any idea how to add multiple sessions to kdm?
<zambba> A lot of text ;)
<netkid91> just copy-paste it
<netkid91> DrBair: ??? Like multipe X sessions?
<DrBair> netkid91: yeah, I know its possible. I just can't seem to find the Xsessions file
<zambba> hmm I think I should try regionset
<netkid91> DrBair: K-Menu -> Switch User -> Start New Session
<zambba> The xvinfo output http://pastebin.com/663453
<DrBair> netkid91: I'm trying to get them both to start on boot
<netkid91> Ahhh...hmmm
<netkid91> zambba: Nothing seems amiss in the xvinfo output
<zambba> okay
<netkid91> BUt the error message to me suggests it couldn't read the DVD properly as it said the titles all had a length of 0
<netkid91> btw, type 'apt-get moo' into a console for a laugh
<zambba> omfg, xine plays the sound but not the video or menus :DDDDDDD
<Moo_> Why doesn't aptitude have this superpower?
<netkid91> aptitue moo, aptitude -v moo, aptitude -v -v moo, etc...
<netkid91> zambba, is the region on your DVD player correct?
<netkid91> http://pastebin.com/663465 - tells me it couldn't find anything in the video tracks
<zambba> netkid91: yes it is
<netkid91> Does it play in a normal dvd-player?
<zambba> the disk is from region 2 and drive too
<zambba> I don't know, I don't have one
<netkid91> ...
<netkid91> I think the disk is the problem
<netkid91> Because everything else seems to be fine
<netkid91> Cripes...39 more minutes to finish dowloading all the dapper packages...good lord...
<netkid91> Glad I don't use KOffice, or I'd be toast...
<Desh> Hey, umm, when I click on the 'System' tray icon and click on 'Storage Media' I can't see hda1, aka, my harddrive.
<Desh> media:/hda1 <-- If i put that into the location bar in Konqueror it doesn't appear.
<netkid91> Why are you trying to do that
<Desh> I want to see hoe much space I have on the HD
<netkid91> hda1 will be mounted either as /, /boot, etc..
<netkid91> lol
<netkid91> go to /
<Desh> I did, but I can't se einfo on it?
<netkid91> than right click on a empty space and click properties
<Desh> Oh ok thanks.
<netkid91> lol, np
<Desh> Also, when I plug in my sis' Ipod..it mounds as sda2, and a windows comes up and says sda1 doesn't exist...
<netkid91> the media: only shows removable drives
<netkid91> ummm...
<netkid91> Try installing GTKPod
<Desh> Hmm, ok, I mean I'm just using it as a removable HD, but its odd that it mounds as sda2, not 1
<netkid91> No it's not
<netkid91> I had a USB zip drive that always mounted sda4
<netkid91> I believe 'sda1' on the IPod is the are where the firmware is stored
<netkid91> Wanna hear something pathetic
<netkid91> I'm using 4GB of my 20GB disk on K/ubuntu, loaded with everything I need, and when I had XP installed I was using half of my disk...
<netkid91> Yet another +1 for Linux XD
<nico_> hy
<nico_> http://onlyfree.de/php/pasteservice/show.php?id=519 du u know how to get $1 as variable ?
<jindiaz>  hey anyone here using an nvidia card??
<jindiaz> maybe a 6600gt i hope
<carlos> tnt2
<jindiaz> aight well do yu have the nvidia modification app installed?
<jindiaz> its in adept
<jindiaz> when yu type in nvidia
<jindiaz> the last 2
<jindiaz> the thing is, i dont knoe where to find them in my system after they are installed
<jindiaz> cause im having difficulties setting my x system and resolutions
<jindiaz> its being pure gay
<Desh> Why does my 80GB drive show up as a 70.5GB drive?
<jindiaz> carlos: yu checking it out man?
<Desh> And how have I used up26GB...
<Desh> Hmm... 17.7 GB are media and games, is it normal for Linux to take up 9GB?
<Tm_T> Desh: well, I have linux in less than 200 MB and also over 15 GB
<netkid91> Desh: Depends
<_jindiaz>  #kubuntu-offtopic
<Desh> Hmm, some apps must be taking up lots of space..
<Desh> Where do most apps install to?
<netkid91> Desh: I'm using up 4GB of space with a pretty good load of apps
<netkid91> Desh: /usr/bin /usr/local/bin /opt/*
<steveire> does anyone want to help me with glade?
<netkid91> Desh: Also clearing out your APT cache might save you some space
<Desh> Oh wait...another game takes up like...2 more gigs...so like 7 gigs taken up by OS and apps...
<steveire> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=927754#post927754 <<< there's my issue. Long winded I know. I tried to give too much info.
<Desh> Where is the APT cache?
<netkid91> just do 'sudo apt-get clean'
<netkid91> also a handy app for you, no .deb's sorry, gotta compile it - http://kdirstat.sourceforge.net/
<Desh> Alright thanks :)
<Desh> Does anyone know why my 80gig drive shows up as 70.5?
<netkid91> Did you partition it?
<Desh> I did the regular partitioning.
<netkid91> Ahhh...that's why
<Desh> Is the rest swap space?
<netkid91> K Menu -> System Setting -> Disk & Filesystems
<Desh> Hmmm, 71.7GB hda1, 1kb hda2, and a 2.9 swap
<netkid91> WTF? A 3GB swap partition?!
<Desh> Apparently so.
<netkid91> That's just wrong...
<Desh> Haha.
<netkid91> A swap partition should never be >1GB
<Desh> That was Kubuntu's doing...
<netkid91> Rule of thumb for swap partitions, >2xRAM||<1GB
<Desh> 1024mb Ram
<netkid91> This is why you should always manually partition your disk...
<Desh> Aha, Ok, 20 GB is my crap, games, music, videos, etc, so 4GB is Linux and apps.
<netkid91> lol
<Desh> 4-6Gb actually, but w/e
<netkid91> Yea, all my apps are around 4-5GB of space
<netkid91> That's all I really have on here, besides a few(maybe 5) photos and a zip of IPB
<netkid91> And I have BOTH KDE and GNOME installed.
<Desh> I need to get my ati drivers to work :(. i want 3d. I have HL2 on here, but can;t play.
<netkid91> Uhmm...what version of K/Ubuntu you using?
<netkid91> PLEASE say 5.10
<omri1> Hello, I'm having some trouble with my internet connection - it works pretty slow on Kubuntu and I think I have a problem with my settings. The connection is through a workgroup. I don't know if its relevant but when I try to ping somewhere from xterm it receives no packets..
<Desh> 5.10
<netkid91> DeshL THANK GOD
<Desh> Haha.
<netkid91> go to ati.com, download their linux driver installer and run it
<Desh> I tried, but Xorg won't run. :(
<netkid91> Uhmmm
<Desh> I always end up having to reconfigure my Xorg.conf
<netkid91> After that run fglrxconfig
<netkid91> You have to reconfigure X to use the drivers Desh
<netkid91> So run fglrxconfig and answer it's questions, then restart your machine
<Desh> Oh..ok..thanks haha.
<Desh> Well thanks for all the help! I got to go. Bye!
<netkid91> apt-get moo
<Moo_> .
<netkid91> lol
<netkid91> What were the debian guys thinking on that one?
<Tm_T> er?
<Tm_T> netkid91: cow maybe?
<netkid91> ...
<Tm_T> moo in a day keeps you in hospital
<Tm_T> whoops
<netkid91> Maybe their mom's were cows, who knows...
<Tm_T> I wasn't
<netkid91> The one good thing about gentoo, emerge and use flags
<Tm_T> netkid91: ...emerge has moo too
<netkid91> So USE="breasts blond sex-drive -pms -inlaws -bitchy" emerge girlfriend
<netkid91> Just sounds cooler than apt-get install girlfriend
<Tm_T> netkid91: ...and you get cow?
<netkid91> I don't use Gentoo, I just think that's funny
<netkid91> Tm_T: No
<Tm_T> no? blond cow with big breasts full of milk?and she can be bitchy, horns and all
<Tm_T> ;)
<netkid91> lol
<netkid91> man woman
<netkid91> man: no manual entry for woman found
<Tm_T> old
<steveire> glade, anyone?
* netkid91 shudders at thought of GTK+
<steveire> que?
<steveire> what else is the?
<steveire> there*
<netkid91> QT using KDevelop
<netkid91> IANAP but GTK+ is just ugly, and besides, this is the #Kubuntu channel too.
<steveire> adept doesn't know what QT or KDevelop are
<netkid91> ...
<netkid91> QT is part of KDE
<netkid91> Hold on a second
<steveire> so I already have it?
* netkid91 opens Firefox
<nico8481> re
<netkid91> BTW, Adept sucks..
<steveire> why?
<netkid91> Slow...Featurless...
<steveire> It's worked for me so far
<netkid91> Eh..To each his own
<steveire> Is there something else?
<steveire> an alternative?
<Tm_T> steveire: apt-get, aptitude...
<Tm_T> synaptic too
* Tm_T uses apt-get
<steveire> I appear to already have aptitude...
<steveire> I need synaptic too?
<Tm_T> need?
<nico_> wies jemand kurz wie ich den standardbrower auf firefox stelle ?
<Tm_T> steveire: no you don't need it
<steveire> I mean need as a complete alternative to adept
<Cilindrador> w/ gmail accounts, which ports do mail clients use to access email? 995 (SSH) and 587 (TLS)??
<sergey> Heya
<sergey> /nick xvampirex
<sergey> woops
<Tm_T> steveire: well, if you need gui, synaptic
<XVampireX> I'm having so many problems today
<XVampireX> I tried installing doomlegacy but I have no idea how to launch it
<XVampireX> and yeah, repositories...
<XVampireX> Does anyone know?
<Cilindrador> does anyone here use kwallet(manager)?
<karl> kwallet < yep?
<Cilindrador> when i create walled
<Cilindrador> wallet
<Cilindrador> inside there are a bunch of field
<Cilindrador> s
<karl> so?
<Cilindrador> "Form Data" and "Passwords"
<Cilindrador> and in each of those fields there are subfields
<Cilindrador> when i insert a new subfield (say, under passwords)
<Cilindrador> is it supposed to be, for instances, a webmail and inside the pane to right, where the password is stored?
<Cilindrador> (password goes into the "showcontents" pane
<Cilindrador> karl ??
<karl> let me check, hehe
<karl> i've fount that i use is kdewallet,
<karl> urs is kwallet isn't it?
<karl> oh, is the same :p
<Cilindrador> same
<karl> yep, i see what u mean, doesn't seem to be a way to store ur own passwords manually, is that what u mean?
<Cilindrador> no
<Cilindrador> in the kWalletManager > wtvwalletimusing > Passwords > Passwords
<Cilindrador> in "Insert" something
<Cilindrador> for instances, an email account
<Cilindrador> and i store the password in the contents' pane to the right, right?
<Cilindrador> i do not put the password itself under " kWalletManager > wtvwalletimusing > Passwords > Passwords"
<ak> Guys, where i can get pthreads?
<stodge> Anyone know how to make Konq open a new window when I double click on a folder on the desktop? At the moment it just creates a new tab in an open browser
<ak>  -         pthreads    ....
<Cilindrador> english pls ruskie
<n3storm> does anybody here if there is a irc channel for talking about ubuntu as a server?
<_jang> anyone here who could help me setting up my new DVB-T USB Stick? (Yakumo Quickstick BASIC DVB-T) thx in advance...
<ak> Clindrator ti ne znaesh gde vzat pthreads?
<Oli> moin
<Oli> there is just something I miss in linux, something 100% working display tool
<Oli> isnt there anything?
<n3storm> Oli: why you miss it?
<swedish> what would be a good vnc solution to connect over web/lan through http
<swedish> so i could point a windows box browser at my ip and connect to a virtual desktop
<obsrv> I noticed that KUbuntu 6.06 doesnt have that nice message framework like Ubuntu 6.06 have
<obsrv> will that message framework be implentated into Kubuntu?
<slow-motion> re
<liam> wow a few users in this channel!
<liam> anyone have anyexpereince with what looks like a kdm problem under kubuntu dapper flight 6?
<callie> i think that might be on the forum
<liam> callie I'd apreciate a link if you can find one
<liam> I'm stuck in CLI - using lynx to browse the web and irrsi for irc...
<liam> :-)
<callie> ok liam
<liam> callie: dankie
<liam> the forum search function does not appear to work too well under lynx.
<callie> what is the problem exactly liam ?
<babisnet> hello! i have problem with mpeg player... can anyone help me?
<liam> callie: well if I (re)boot the machine I will get to the kdm loging screen
<liam> if I try and login it will for a second or two look as if it is going in
<liam> but hten dumps me abck at teh kdm login screen
<callie> what gfx card?
<liam> I've noticed some errors logged in daemon.log of all places
<liam> radeon 9600
<liam> and yes fglrx looks like it is installed
<liam> I upgraded from breezy where it (3D) was setup and working
<liam> although I notice that there is no gflrx_config included in the fglrx package that is sintaleld via apt-get
<callie> hmmm
<liam> callie: let me type in teh messaeg I get from kdm in the daemon.log
<callie> yeah
<liam> date stamp localhost kdm kdm_greet [number] : Internal error: memory corruption detected
<liam> if I shutdown X then startx does not succeed in launching X
<liam> hwoever if I run /usr/bin/X then I get a plain X session going without a window manager
<liam> it would appear that kdm is broken
<liam> but I have run dpkg -reconfigure kdm
<liam> apt-get install kdm
<liam> adn thsi has not fixed it
<callie> try just doing a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<liam> heh I'v treid that as well
<callie> hmmm
<liam> I've even tried apt-get install / upgrade xserver and kde
<liam> which is painful over dialup to say teh least ;-)
<callie> yeah i bet
<liam> callie: heh I just tried configuring as vesa and X still loads briefly then quits
<liam> I'm quite willing to grep any log file at this point
<liam> one error I get (after killing X and running startx from the cli ) which is rather weird is:
<naosz> I keep getting an authentication error when I try SU in terminal.. any Ideas anyone? I know the passwords correct....
<liam> xauth: error in locking authority file /home/liam/.Xauthority
<liam> naosz: sudo su?
<naosz> yeah
<liam> naosz: what error?
<naosz> this ->
<naosz> su: Authentication failure
<naosz> Sorry.
<callie> rm .Xauthority and /.ICEauthority liam
<liam> this pomegranite is rathe hard to open le tme fetch my knife
<liam> callie: I"ve tried deleting .xauthority before and no joy, this time I alsso delete iceauthority but still no joy
<callie> hmmm, i'm not sure then liam
<liam> callie: hmnm well neither am I...
<liam> callie: I very much appreciate your attemps though
<liam> naosz: I just added a user and then ran: sudo su test
<liam> entering the root password allowed me to cahnge to the test user
<_denis> vsem privet
<liam> naosz: you weren't trying to use the password of the suer that you were tryign to change to, were you?
<liam> cheers all
<callie> liam, what error do you get if you do startx?
<liam> hold on a sec
<liam> callie: /var/log/Xorg.log?
<callie> liam, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<callie> i think
<liam> callie: ja that is the one
<liam> it seems that Xorg deos not seem to log to that file too well
<liam> at least when it crashes
<liam> but it seems to be all the same
<callie> ah ok
<callie> so do you even see anything when you do startx/kdm?
<liam> callie: here are teh warnings from Xorg.log
<liam> RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found
<liam> the otehr warnign is about having no cyrillic fonts - not an issue for me ;-)
<liam> actual errors are becasue the new config fiel that is creaetd by using apt-get to isntall xserver-xorg compalins about cannot open /dev/wacom
<liam> which is a tablet
<liam> which my worksation PC is most defintely not
<callie> any computer can have a wacom tablet
<liam> I've edited out thouse input sectiosn in /etc/X11/xorg.conf in other attmpts to make it work but that amde no differnce
<liam> callie: not this one - I've never ehard of things up until I started havign to looking into xorg.conf due to the recent troubles ;-)
#kubuntu 2006-04-22
<liam> bascially if I type start X I get an X session with a mouse pointer which I can move but it lasts say half a second
<liam> tehn it quits on me
<callie> hmmm i guess you're better off speaking to someone who really knows ATI drivers, i've never even had one before :(
<liam> I assuem that it is trying to start kde which failes so tehn it quits
<liam> callie: you have nvidia?
<callie> liam, yeah
<liam> I think the bastard nv drivers got installed when I apt-get upgraded
<liam> can you give me the nv driver pacjkage name so that I can have a look
<callie> unless you're trying to use them i dont think that will hurt
<liam> you're right it shouldn't hurt
<liam> (I was part of the DRI project in non-coding psotion a few years back)
<liam> man this is kinda embarrasing...
<callie> lol
<liam> <g>
<liam> I make my living by being a *nix admin...
<liam> but this has got me stumped
<liam> give me a meaningful erorr message please... :-)
<jindiaz> hey anyone use k3b for buring here?
<apokryphos> yup
<callie> yup
<jindiaz> do yu guys have issues with the burn speed yu set, and the actual burn speed shown in bottom left while buring?
<apokryphos> it is the default burner in KDE/Kubuntu :P
<liam> k3b rocks
<apokryphos> jindiaz: nope
<liam> when you can use get to it ;-)
<liam> jindiaz: define issue?
<jindiaz> crap....... i having a difference of 20x, and its pissing me off
<robertsa> Does anyone know how to disable the GTK-QT theme engine?
<liam> so what are you choosing?
<liam> adn what are you getting?
<jindiaz> well, i set the thing to burn at 40sx, just cause, and it says the actual burn speed is like 16x
<apokryphos> I just set to auto
<liam> wouldn't stress about that
<callie> robertsa, system settings >> appearance
<jindiaz> guys.... 16x, wouldnt stressss... that speed is like,,, slow as hell
<liam> 40x refers to the max speed your writer can write at i.e. the outer edge of the CD, ath eht inner edge it can only do 24X
<liam> then it needs time to spin up...
<jindiaz> the thing is, it burns at a steady 16x the whole way
<jindiaz> and my max is 52 btw
<robertsa> callie: I saw that, but it's not obvious what settings will disable the GTK-QT theme engine
<jindiaz> but my other is max at 40, so i need it to be there
<liam> teh 40X I was referring to was the numebr you gave above ;-)
<jindiaz> lol, well yah, it needs to burn at 40
<jindiaz> aight ill try the next one at auto, see how it goes
<jindiaz> brb
<liam> 24 is mac at the inner edge of the disk - if the disk were spun faster to enable higher write spsed multiple sof 150KB/s it could cause the disc to break...
<jindiaz> yo.... wow this is messed, on auto it started burning at 11735597x speed
<jindiaz> then it says going to 52x
<jindiaz> and STYLL is burning at 16x!!!!!!!!
<jindiaz> ARGH!
<jindiaz> so any ideas boys?
<jindiaz> anyone?
<liam> callie: googling on the kdm_greet error throughs up a few links
<MachineScrew> Riddell: you here
<MachineScrew> any one help Riddell with Kubuntu
<MachineScrew> or is he by himself
<chavo> he is one of a few
<MachineScrew> like a lead dev for kubuntu
<chavo> yes
<MachineScrew> ok
<MachineScrew> but not as many work on kubuntu as Ubuntu right ?
<chavo> not quite, but they help when kubuntu needs help
<MachineScrew> mind u I am only talking about the UI and backends for the UI
<MachineScrew> cool
<chavo> there's an excellent interview with riddell here http://behindubuntu.org/interviews/JonathanRiddell/
<MachineScrew> fonts look worse in Dapper i need to check if i have antialaisng
<MachineScrew> ya I read it
<MachineScrew> 12hrs now thats insane
<MachineScrew> and dedication
<chavo> fonts look awesome here, but I have tweaked my .fonts.conf
<MachineScrew> oh
<MachineScrew> you using the default font
<chavo> bitstream vera sans
<MachineScrew> still it dosn't look right in apps
<MachineScrew> very jagy
<MachineScrew> i didn't have sub pixel hinting
<MachineScrew> on
<MachineScrew> but I turned it on
<MachineScrew> as well I am doing an update for 207 pkgs
<MachineScrew> so maybe things improve
<MachineScrew> I like kubuntu
<MachineScrew> and Adept has come a long way
<chavo> MachineScrew, http://2sdw.com/konvi.png
<MachineScrew> ok mine dosn't look like that
<chavo> MachineScrew, here's my .fonts.conf http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/663918
<jindiaz> soooo no one on the k3b issue huh?
<chavo> jindiaz, it could be the cds?
<MachineScrew> chavo: http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c383/satempler/konvimacscrw.png
<jindiaz> uhhh no, they are all 52x
<chavo> MachineScrew, yeah looks pretty jaggy there
<MachineScrew> where do I put this
<chavo> put it in your home directory
<MachineScrew> ok and if I want it global
<chavo> ~/.fonts.conf
<MachineScrew> would that be in /etc somthing
<chavo> in /etc/fonts/local.conf
<MachineScrew> ok
<MachineScrew> thanks
<chavo> no problem
<MachineScrew> much better
<MachineScrew> damn
<MachineScrew> you need to hand that file to Riddell lol
<chavo> yeah the fonts look awesome, way better than any other OS :)
<djk_> chavo: and fonts have what to do with an OS?
<jindiaz> anyone in here on an nvidia vid card and uses the nvidia console and nvidia tv options in here????
<Nomad411> What do people use for PDFs, I find I have to use Acrobat reader, the other readers just give me a hard time, is that right?
<chavo> it's not the fonts it's the rendering
<djk_> Nomad411: kghostview
<jindiaz> no one is on nvidia vid cards!?  no wayyyy...
<djk_> chavo: and what does the rendering have to do with an OS?
<chavo> well they have different font renderers
<chavo> and the setup I'm using now renders the bitstream vera sans font better than the others do, in my eyes
<chavo> why you writing a book? go to google.com
<djk_> ?
<chavo> http://google.com
<djk_> really.
<chavo> yeah it's great source of information
<chavo> well not really a source, but an index
<djk_> maybe you should go there and find out what does the rendering and what does not (hint: the OS does not)
<chavo> djk_, maybe you should get out of your basement and get some sun
<jindiaz> argh.. neone with an nvidia 6600gt card??
<jindiaz> ne one
<djk_> lol
<jindiaz> ?
<chavo> jindiaz, yes i have that card
<jindiaz> REALLY!?
<jindiaz> NICEEEEEEEE
<jindiaz> ok maybe yu can help me out here
<jindiaz> do yu use the console for using your card and the tv console?
<chavo> no tv out here
<jindiaz> lol, ok well the console then
<jindiaz> like, when yu search nvidia in adept, the two last options are for the console, and tv options
<jindiaz> i think yu have to have everything enabled though
<djk_> chavo: you do realize that you are agreeing to the fact that you know shit, don't you?
<jindiaz> but yah, so yu can change the resolutions, see the temperasture, etc etc
<jindiaz> chavo: did yu insatll that???
<chavo> djk_, I was simplifying for the person I was talking too at the time.
<Poprocks> hey all, does kubuntu have a KDE frontend to sudo that it uses?
<chavo> I don't care what you think I know or don't know.
<chavo> Poprocks, kdesu
<jindiaz> ok, chavo and djk_ fight later...  chavo plzzzzzzzzz help me on this one
<chavo> I could know absolutely nothing but that doesn't take away my right to talk and express myself.
<jindiaz> lol
<Poprocks> chavo: isn't that just for su though, and not sudo?
<jindiaz> no kdesu is sudo as well
<djk_> chavo: i don't think you don't know. it's obvious you don't. maybe you should get out of the sun, into your basement and learn something ;)
<MachineScrew> djk_: the OS dosn't its part Xorg and Part KDE
<chavo> Poprocks, it's been modified to work with sudo and kubuntu
<jindiaz> well im pretty shure it is, cause ive done it befroe needing sudo and it worked
<djk_> MachineScrew: no shit sherlock.
<MachineScrew> and both those are spacific to Linux
<MachineScrew> and other unix
<Poprocks> chavo: ok thanks
<MachineScrew> there for it can be said that the fonts on Linux look better thant other OS's
<chavo> His mom didn't bake him cookies today so he needs to lash out.
<djk_> MachineScrew: no it can't be said.
<jindiaz> god damn it, chavo stop fighting with them!  tell me!!!!!!!!
<jindiaz> hahahahaha
<chavo> jindiaz, sorry hold on a sec
<MachineScrew> djk_: so don't give people shit for not being spacific
<MachineScrew> djk_: and yes it can be said that way because most new users don't look at linux in parts like we do
<chavo> djk_, I was just celebrating the fact that the fonts look great on Linux.
<djk_> MachineScrew: specific. and I wasn't.
<jindiaz> chavo: SWEET!  thanks man.  the thing is i REALLY need to get that console up.  cause yah ive tried editing it thru x, and it wlaway reverts back to whatever it wants on restart
<chavo> For a long time font rendering on Linux was horrible.
<MachineScrew> djk_: and yes you where
<jindiaz> and the thing is, im using a widescreen 19inch lcd, so yah, this is like very much so needed
<MachineScrew>  <djk_> chavo: i don't think you don't know. it's obvious you don't. maybe you should get out of the sun, into your basement and learn something ;)
<chavo> jindiaz, I'm not quite sure what you're trying to do.
<MachineScrew> thats giving peotple shi
<MachineScrew> t
<MachineScrew> damn
<MachineScrew> it
<MachineScrew> I am having a bad typeing day
<chavo> Well I'm in a shit giving mood today anyway, so I'm not trying to be mean.
<MachineScrew> added to that I can't spell worth a damn
<djk_> MachineScrew: were. and nice. maybe you might copy the chavos part before that as well, thus realizing I was replying.
<chavo> I'm just a very sarcastic person.
<MachineScrew> djk_: look I am not into a pissing contest here
<jindiaz> ummmm ok, when seraching in adept, search for "nvidia"  the two last options are consoles yu can use to monitor temperature and adjust the setting of your nvidia card.  and the other is for tv.  have yu installed these????
<djk_> MachineScrew: then leave your package where it belongs.
<jindiaz> maybeeeeee MachineScrew and djk_ could help?????
<jindiaz> lol
<chavo> jindiaz, nvidia-settings?
<liam> callie: cheers and thanks man
<MachineScrew> djk_: I have long conversations with my girlfriend about being too damned specific and correcting me on every thing it was a genralization get off it if some one had a specific problem with the fonts that needed to know if it was kde or X then thats another story but we all know what he was talking about
<liam> I"m going to try xdm instead of kdm...
<jindiaz> YES!!!!!!!!!  and the other is nvtv
<jindiaz> chavo: do yu have them installed!?
<jindiaz> erm, the first one anyways?
<chavo> Sometimes in conversation, getting to specific can be bad. Especially when you're typing sucks.
<djk_> MachineScrew: I'm glad your relationship with your girlfriend is going well.
<chavo> I have nvidia-settings
<MachineScrew> djk_: yep thanks its going great
<jindiaz> ok ok cool, mine is installed, but i cannot for the life of me find, where is it on your pc?
<jindiaz> chavo: ok ok cool, mine is installed, but i cannot for the life of me find, where is it on your pc?
<MachineScrew> bought her a game the other day
<chavo> just run it from the command line or run box - nvidia-settings
<MachineScrew> and she comes to the lug with we on her own I don't drag her loves linux and would run Kubuntu if her system is faster
<jindiaz> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<jindiaz> IC!!!!!!!!
<jindiaz> thanks man!
<jindiaz> and omg these setting SUC
<jindiaz> lol
<jindiaz> where is everything else!?
<MachineScrew> the is the girl of my dreams djk_
<djk_> as long as you don't wake up it's all just swell, isn't it
<MachineScrew> djk_: you don't get it do you
<jindiaz> argh... well that was pointless....
<chavo> oops running nvidia-settings took out xorg, be careful
<MachineScrew> djk_: now you are dicking with me get the hell out of this chat if you are going to be that way
<djk_> MachineScrew: not a friend of figure of speech I see. maybe you are the one who doesn't "get it", get it?
<MachineScrew> well yes a friend but not a fan
<DoctorDyna> *sigh*
<stodge> What extra repos do I add for Kubuntu Breezy?
<stodge> Or what's the link to the sources?
<stodge> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 164 kB
<slow-motion> n8
<salguero> hola
<elijahlofgren> salguero: howdy
<salguero> q tal
<jindiaz> anyone using aMsn here?
<salguero> I not speak englis
<jindiaz> or rather, more importantly, how do i use a linux-installer.bin?
<elijahlofgren> salguero: Mexico? Try #ubuntu-mx
<salguero> I speke spanies
<salguero>  espaa
<elijahlofgren> salguero:  Try
<elijahlofgren> #ubuntu-es
<elijahlofgren>  #kubuntu-es
<salguero> kubuntu 5.10
<salguero> -es
<salguero> iI use amsn
<salguero> were your from?
<elijahlofgren> salguero: Try joining the Ubuntu Spanish channel. Type: /join #ubuntu-es
<salguero> zens
<elijahlofgren> jindiaz: Are you trying to just install amsn?
<salguero> yes
<salguero> were your from ?
<jindiaz> ysh
<jindiaz> erm, yah
<jindiaz> the adept one is out of date
<jindiaz> and need to upgrade,
<jindiaz> so dled the new version,
<elijahlofgren> jindiaz: What version are you trying to install?
<jindiaz> im assuming installer would be easiest
<jindiaz> 0.95
<elijahlofgren> jindiaz: You could upgrade to Dapper Drake. It has amsn 0.95. See: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/x11/amsn
<jindiaz> uhhh nooo, thats not really an option at this time
<karl> dude the .bin use it like this
<karl> open a shell
<karl> and type
<karl> sudo chmod +x blabla.bin
<karl> so u give execution permission to it
<karl> and then just type
<karl> ./blabla.bin
<karl> and that's it
<jindiaz> really!?
<jindiaz> swank....
<jindiaz> ok one sec
<salguero> jump/ kubuntu-es
<elijahlofgren> jindiaz: I would use a deb if I could though to make upgrading and uninstalling easier. Amsn has an Ubuntu package. Download here: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/amsn/amsn_0.95-3.ubuntu.deb
<salguero> zenk your good bye
<jindiaz> i dont knoe how to install .deb files
<elijahlofgren> jindiaz: It's easy: sudo dpkg -i nameof-file.deb
<elijahlofgren> jindiaz: Or right click on it in Konqueror and choose "install package"
<elijahlofgren> jindiaz: Actually it's "Right Click on package file -> Kubuntu Package Menu -> Install Package"
<jindiaz> yah, tried that, found it out, which is sweet way fo doing it, but it didnt work
<jindiaz> lol
<elijahlofgren> jindiaz: What didn't work?
<jindiaz> it says in bothe termianl and conquered,r stauts is locked by another program
<qalimas> Is there a way to remaster the Kubuntu live cd?
<jindiaz> errrrrrrrrm
<elijahlofgren> jindiaz: Just close adept if you have it open.
<jindiaz> status database area is locked by another process
<jindiaz> frig....
<jindiaz> lol
<jindiaz> forgot abt that
<jindiaz> ok looks like it worked
<jindiaz> one sec
<callie> anyone know how to reset my 'account in KDE so it goes back to the default apperance?
<qalimas> Is there a guide to making a live cd from a customized Kubuntu 5.10 install?
<jindiaz> yah it installed aight
<jindiaz> hey one question
<elijahlofgren> callie: What appearances do you want reset? colors, titles, every KDE config?
<jindiaz> yu knoe how after yu install from adept, and to get into that app yu have to run it through the command prompt to pull it up, how do yu create shortcuts?
<callie> elijahlofgren, the whole thing
<elijahlofgren> jindiaz: On the desktop: "Right click -> Choose "Create New -> Link to Application"
<jindiaz> omg, the font looks absoloutely horrible...
<elijahlofgren> callie: You could delete your ~/.kde folder but I would just rename it and then log in and out.
<callie> elijahlofgren, thanks
<elijahlofgren> callie: You're welcome.
<jindiaz> elijahlofgren: when doing the shortcut, where would the app be?  apparently i have to map it out here
<elijahlofgren> jindiaz: I would click on the "Application" tab and put "amsn" in the "Command:" blank
<jindiaz> elijahlofgren: lol, yah i did that, but i styll cant click ok
<jindiaz> oooooooooo
<jindiaz> omg, nvm....
<jindiaz> i didnt give it a title, thats why
<jindiaz> hahaha
<elijahlofgren> jindiaz: Ok, lol. :)
<jindiaz> o new, all shortcuts look like that?  how do yu modify the icon?
<elijahlofgren> jindiaz: Right click on the icon and choose "Properties". Now click on the icon next to the title
<elijahlofgren> jindiaz: You should then be shown a list of icons to choose from.
<neoncode> Are their any gudes on seting up a TV-in card?
* elijahlofgren goes to Google for TV card Ubuntu.
<jindiaz> elijahlofgren: cool, thanks man.  sry had a phone call there
<elijahlofgren> neoncode: Maybe these will help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=155584&highlight=tv+card and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=106713&highlight=tv+card
<elijahlofgren> neoncode: Maybe this also: http://www.google.com/search?q=+site:www.ubuntuforums.org+tv+card
<Draeven> can anyone tell me why every time I try to enable my wireless nic in Dapper, it immediately disables?  Its a BCM4318 and the kernel module is loaded
<elijahlofgren> Draeven: how are you enabling it?
<Draeven> thru network configuration in system settins
<elijahlofgren> maybe try: sudo ifup wlan0 (or whatever the name of the interface is)
<MachineScrew> yay I repoted my first bug
<Draeven> I get this error when I do that: Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1.
<neoncode> elijahlofgren: Thank you
<MachineScrew> Draeven: do sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<MachineScrew> that is where your problem exists
<Draeven> it's not listed in there - so configure it from there?
<MachineScrew> so is it a wlan0 or eth0
<Draeven> no, my wired SiS900 is eth0
<MachineScrew> ok and the wireless is eth1 or wlan0
<Draeven> then just /etc/init.d/network restart?
<MachineScrew> Draeven: when you configure it through the gui you have to hit apply before activating
<MachineScrew> but ya
<MachineScrew> Draeven: hows it workn'
<Draeven> it's not
<MachineScrew> ok
<MachineScrew> one sec
<MachineScrew> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/664147 copy and paste from auto ath1 to the end change ath1 to eth1 and change the ssid
<MachineScrew> if you have not configured the ethernet card then it shouldn't be in there
<MachineScrew> then sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<Draeven> I think it's a matter of it trying to use the kernel driver instead of ndiswrapper
<Draeven> I found an article in the forums - going thru it right new
<Draeven> now
<MachineScrew> ok
<MachineScrew> and you shure the kernel driver works
<MachineScrew> light come on
<MachineScrew> or messages about the device pop up in /var/log/messages
<MachineScrew> if not you can use the same config file for ndiswrapper just change it to wlan0
<MachineScrew> Draeven: so whats happening
<MachineScrew> Chris_Tucker: liked you in Rush Hour ;)
<patrix> hey all
<patrix> I can't login with KDM since about 2 weeks
<patrix> the only clue I have is my .xsession-errors saying
<patrix> No profile for user 'patrix' found
<Chris_Tucker> MachineScrew, er, well email my other personality... im not black
<MachineScrew> ok
<Chris_Tucker> i need to change my user@host to say nottheactor@whatever
<MachineScrew> lol
<MachineScrew> do /nick nottheactor
<Chris_Tucker> MachineScrew, er, not what i meant
<Chris_Tucker> <-- my real name, im not obsessed with the actor, its my literal real name
<MachineScrew> right i got ya
<MachineScrew> I was joking
<MachineScrew> first it would be realy wierd that guy using a computer much less linux
* troy recalls Michael Bolton of office space fame :P 
<MachineScrew> troy: LMAO
<elijahlofgren> :( I wish people would stay around longer after asking their questions. I had probably just found the fix for patrix's problem.
<MachineScrew> whats relly funny my lug leader has a son named Joshua
<MachineScrew> nm
<MachineScrew> Chris_Tucker: you want a gmail invite
<Ze_M> where is possible to bwrose for kubuntu official specs?
<Chris_Tucker> MachineScrew, i have about 300 already, i think i can manage ;)
<elijahlofgren> Ze_M: What kind of specs?
<MachineScrew> ok
<Ze_M> elijahlofgren: what kind of specs? are there severall?!
<MachineScrew> Ze_M: what do you meen
<Ze_M> spec files
<Ze_M> how do you do a rpm withpout a spec?!
<MachineScrew> Ze_M: ubuntu dosn't have spec files
<Ze_M> ubuntu doesnt have rpms?
<elijahlofgren> Ze_M: Ah, are you wanting to make Kubuntu packages?
<MachineScrew> Ze_M: no they use debian packages
<elijahlofgren> Ze_M: It uses "debs" instead.
<Ze_M> i thought kubuntu and ubuntu used rpms
<CheeseBurgerMan> Nope. :)
<Ze_M> ok
<MachineScrew> Ze_M: no it would be slower package management
<Ze_M> MachineScrew: dont see how
<MachineScrew> yum and YaST take too much time
<elijahlofgren> Ze_M: No, Ubuntu is based of Debian so it uses "debs" like Debian does. Other distros like Red Hat etc. use rpms.
<MachineScrew> apt-get and synaptic are much faster
<Ze_M> what that have to do witu yum and yast?
<jindiaz> hey elijahlofgren yu styll here?
<MachineScrew> yum and yast are the rpm based package managers
<elijahlofgren> jindiaz: yes
<Ze_M> MachineScrew: really? ehehhehe
<MachineScrew> yep
<jindiaz> elijahlofgren: cool, got a question, where are the system sounds stored?
<Ze_M> well i see that i have wrong all these years eheheheh
<jindiaz> yu seem to knoe this stuff, so figure id just get straight answers
<MachineScrew> Ze_M: so what dose the spec file do that you need now
<jindiaz> trying to configure everything
<MachineScrew> Ze_M: may be I can find an equivalent
<Ze_M> MachineScrew: u still have along way to go
<Ze_M> well nite all
<elijahlofgren> jindiaz: looks like here: /usr/share/sounds/
<jindiaz> niceeeeeeeee perfect, thanks man
<elijahlofgren> jindiaz: You're welcome. :)
<jindiaz> elijahlofgren: yu cant copy sound files into that folder??? whut gives?
<fernando_> hi I have installed Dapper, looks excellent! But how can I install Azureus?
<elijahlofgren> jindiaz: It's owned by root. You can either chown it to be owned by you or copy things into it using "sudo cp somesonds.wav /usr/share/sounds"
<troy> or use konqueror in super-user mode
<salguero> hola
<jindiaz> hmmmm... ok, how do i use konquere in sudo?
<Ferdinand98324> hi there
<elijahlofgren> fernando_: Check out http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=144546
<Ferdinand98324> I was looking in google, but I don't know...where's located the "cache" where the files are stored when I'm using the "adept" for downloading new packages ??
<elijahlofgren> jindiaz: sudo konqueror
<elijahlofgren> Ferdinand98324: In /var/cache/apt/archives
<Ferdinand98324> thanks elijah
<fernando_> elijahlofgren: thanx, I'll start now
<Ferdinand98324> gotta check it
<elijahlofgren> fernando_: And instead of "gedit" use "kate". ;)
<nrdb> I was wondering if anyone knowns if it is posible to get a Cannon i850 printer to work under Linux?
<fernando_> ok
<Ferdinand98324> or nano
<elijahlofgren> nrdb: Googling it now....
<elijahlofgren> nrdb: Looks like it is. Check out http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=+site:www.ubuntuforums.org+Canon+i850+linux
<nrdb> elijahlofgren: certainly looks like it will work, picked up what looks like a good printer someone was thowing out, looks like all that was wrong with it is it had a small piece of papper jammed in it. :)
<elijahlofgren> nrdb: LOL, cool. :)
<jindiaz> elijahlofgren: hmmm, how do i access my files when using sudo konquere????
<elijahlofgren> jindiaz: Go to /home/yourusername ;)
<jindiaz> elijahlofgren: ahhhhhhhh ic ic, ok now it worked
<jindiaz> :)
<elijahlofgren> jindiaz: Cool. Glad it did.
<jindiaz> hey guys where are the logs of these convos stored again??
<jindiaz> need to ref on fdisk procedure form one of them
<elijahlofgren> jindiaz: Are you using Konversation?
<jindiaz> yah man
<fernando_> i like dapper a lot, VLC is much much better with the qt look
<jindiaz> i remebr it was somewhere easy, like usr or sumthyn
<elijahlofgren> jindiaz: Here: /home/elijahlofgren/.kde/share/apps/konversation/logs/
<elijahlofgren> Opps. I meant ~/.kde/share/apps/konversation/logs/
<jindiaz> lol, ok maybe not... hahahahah
<jindiaz> cool, thanks man
<elijahlofgren> fernando_: Yeah, with Dapper they have gtk2-engines-gtk-qt installed by default.
<elijahlofgren> jindiaz: You're welcome.
<fernando_> and Firefox is fast now, not like in breezy, and updated xD
<elijahlofgren> fernando_: Yeah, that's one of the reasons I switched to Dapper early.
<fernando_> and the music app Listen is cool too
<elijahlofgren> fernando_: I've never heard of "Listen".
<fernando_> elijjahlofgren: download it, it's great, like amaroK but stable
<fernando_> you can read lyrics and Wiki and a stuff
<fernando_> my amaroK here in Dapper is not working, don't know why
<elijahlofgren> fernando_: Checking it out now... http://listengnome.free.fr/
<fernando_> elijahlofgren: cool, try it, I think you'll like it
<elijahlofgren> fernando_: Looks cool. I'll may try it out if I ever start listening to music on the computer. Thanks for telling me about it.
<jindiaz> ~/.kde/share/apps/konversation/logs/
<fernando_> elijahlofgren: no problem
<ExcaliBer> Hi
<CheeseBurgerMan> hello
<ExcaliBer> When i finish installin the kde for ubuntu do i have to create a user name?
<ExcaliBer> or use the ubuntu one?
<ExcaliBer> to login?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Use the ubuntu one
<ExcaliBer> oh ok
<ExcaliBer> thank you
<CheeseBurgerMan> NP
<ExcaliBer> cause im installing the kde
<ExcaliBer> is it sweet?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yes. :P
<ExcaliBer> can you change the resolution?
<elijahlofgren> ExcaliBer: I like it better than Gnome. :)
<ExcaliBer> to 1024x768?
<ExcaliBer> cool
<CheeseBurgerMan> ExcaliBer: I'd imagine. I've not actually had to change my resolution though
<elijahlofgren> ExcaliBer: You're wanting to lower it right?
<ExcaliBer> i have a 800x600 lcd monitor
<ExcaliBer> in ubuntu it looks nice and small
<robotgeek> ExcaliBer, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ExcaliBer> like 1024x768
<ExcaliBer> is that for kubuntu terminal or ubuntu?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Both
<robotgeek> ExcaliBer: both ubuntu and kubuntu use the same base system, only differ in desktop environments
<ExcaliBer> so what does the command do?
<ExcaliBer> changes the resolution?
<ExcaliBer> lowers it?
<ExcaliBer> so how do i make kde work?
<ExcaliBer> i finished installing it just now
<ExcaliBer> just log off?
<ExcaliBer> and log back on?
<elijahlofgren> ExcaliBer: You log out and the choose "KDE" for you login session from the login menu.
<ExcaliBer> oh ok
<ExcaliBer> i brb
<Ferdinand98324> I'm having a problem upgrading from KDE 3.4.3 to KDE 3.5.X
<Ferdinand98324> I had downloaded all the required files for 3.5.2 but I get a "broke" error
<Ferdinand98324> with a required file, so, I deleted all the cache
<Ferdinand98324> I mean .../apt/archive
<thompa> how do i check cpu temp or see lmsensors?
<elijahlofgren> Ferdinand98324: Are you on breezy or dapper? What is the exact error you are getting?
<Ferdinand98324> but now when I run adept I get an error
<Ferdinand98324> breezy
<robotgeek> Ferdinand98324: mimetype error?
<Ferdinand98324> nope, I think is because I delete manually all the files..
<Ferdinand98324> "there was ab error downloading updates"
<ExcaliBer> hey
<ExcaliBer> im on kde
<ExcaliBer> its gorgeus
<thompa> o got kde system guard showing temp.
<robotgeek> Ferdinand98324: hmm, try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in a terminal
<elijahlofgren> ExcaliBer: I agree.
<ExcaliBer> is it still debian?
<thompa> it says acpi thrm: temperature.
<ExcaliBer> or rpm?
<thompa> is that cpu?
<thompa> yes
<elijahlofgren> ExcaliBer: sorta. It uses Debs like Debian. But Ubuntu changes some configs and things.
<robotgeek> ExcaliBer: yes, still debian based
<thompa> its apt-get
<ExcaliBer> cool
<ExcaliBer> i love it
<ExcaliBer> its better than ubuntu
<ExcaliBer> well i think it is
<Ferdinand98324> root@cyrus:~# sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ferdinand98324> E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.
<ExcaliBer> to me it is
<cge> How do I set up konqueror to use my home directory as the desktop? Symbolic links (Desktop -> /home/$USER) don't appear to work as they do in GNOME.
<thompa> gnome is real nice, but im just used to kde from years ago
<thompa> where is ksensors?
<elijahlofgren> Ferdinand98324: try sudo mkdir  /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<robotgeek> Ferdinand98324: hmm, you deleted the directory manually?
<Ferdinand98324> yup
<Ferdinand98324> can I send those red messages without registration ;) ?
<Ferdinand98324> robotgeek, yup
<ExcaliBer> how do i learn almost everything about kubuntu?
<ExcaliBer> like all the thing si need to learn?
<cge> Ferdinand98324: yes, just create the directory again. I've done that before.
<ExcaliBer> i know alot about ubuntu so far
<thompa> are you running stable or dapper?
<ExcaliBer> me?
<thompa> yes
<ExcaliBer> i dont know
<Ferdinand98324> cge, done
<ExcaliBer> does this have sound?
<ExcaliBer> kde?
<robotgeek> ExcaliBer: sure, try System Settings -> Sound
<elijahlofgren> ExcaliBer: for learning maybe check out http://www.kubuntu.org/documentation.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu
<yuriy> Excalibur: if you already know how to use ubuntu, you're all set. just think the same thing, but prettier an more useable and more configurable
<CheeseBurgerMan> ExcaliBer: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ http://www.kubuntuforums.org/ irc://irc.freenode.net/kubuntu http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html
<Ferdinand98324> ok
<Ferdinand98324> elija...
<robotgeek> ExcaliBer: breezy/dapper?
<Ferdinand98324> i have a big file
<ExcaliBer> lol thanks yuriy
<thompa> or try putting a cd in
<Ferdinand98324> how can I show u that?
<ExcaliBer> what do you mean robot?
<robotgeek> ExcaliBer: if you don't know, you are probably running breezy (v 5.10)
<elijahlofgren> ExcaliBer: Also check out http://www.google.com/search?q=kubuntu+tips
<Ferdinand98324> Err ftp://bolugftp.uni-bonn.de breezy/main Packages
<Ferdinand98324>   Unable to fetch file, server said 'Failed to open file.  '
<Ferdinand98324> Fetched 380B in 5s (68B/s)
<Ferdinand98324> Failed to fetch ftp://bolugftp.uni-bonn.de/pub/kde/stable/3.5.1/kubuntu/dists/breezy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Unable to fetch file, server said 'Failed to open file.  '
<Ferdinand98324> Reading package lists... Done
<thompa> im running the sort of preview of the next release
<Ferdinand98324> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<Ferdinand98324> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<ExcaliBer> wtd?
<Ferdinand98324> (sorry)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@201.211.173.185]  by robotgeek
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by robotgeek
<ExcaliBer> No problem.=D
<robotgeek> Ferdinand98324: please do read the topic.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %*!*@201.211.173.185]  by robotgeek
<thompa> mailny because of special hardware i have to run dapper,
<Ferdinand98324> sorry
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<robotgeek> Ferdinand98324, don't paste in here. Please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ExcaliBer> how do i test my sound?
<elijahlofgren> Ferdinand98324: If I were you I'd use KDE 3.5.2 instead of 3.5.1 see: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php
<ExcaliBer> sound system?
<thompa> put something in
<Ferdinand98324> elija
<thompa> or look olwer right for kmixer
<Ferdinand98324> I was trying to upgrade from those repositories
<Ferdinand98324> but...I get an error
<elijahlofgren> ExcaliBer: Go to "K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound and Multimedia -> Click "Test sound" button.
<Ferdinand98324> about a broke link
<ExcaliBer> Ok the sound works
<ExcaliBer> Yeah i figure out things fast.
<ExcaliBer> = )
<Ferdinand98324> do I need to upgrade to 3.5.1 before 3.5.2?
<robotgeek> Ferdinand98324: nope
<Ferdinand98324> or can I pass from 3.4.3 to 3.5.2 under breezy?
<elijahlofgren> Ferdinand98324: No. I would try the http://kubuntu.org/ mirror instead of the ftp://bolugftp.uni-bonn.de one.
<Ferdinand98324> let me put all the files once again in the archives dir
<Ferdinand98324> I have 700 MB aprox. but one file is corrupt
<Ferdinand98324> give me a sec
<Ferdinand98324> please
<Ferdinand98324> I used that server and ftp.kde.org/pub/stable/3.5.2
<ExcaliBer> "i felt the hate rise up in me"
<ExcaliBer> "kneel down and clear the stone of leaves"
<elijahlofgren> Ferdinand98324: I don't think you should put that. It should be like "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352 breezy main" in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ExcaliBer> "i wonder out where you can't see"
<ExcaliBer> "inside my shell i wait and bleed"
<ExcaliBer> lol
<ExcaliBer> I like slipknot.
<elijahlofgren> Goodnight all. Goodbye.
<ExcaliBer> Goodnight
<ExcaliBer> i wonder why aim never wants ti work on wine
<ExcaliBer> im testing it out
<Ferdinand98324> Elijah, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12416
<Ferdinand98324> panic
<Ferdinand98324> elijah left
<ExcaliBer> hey i just need a little help with the totem movie player
<ExcaliBer> this is the error i get
<ExcaliBer> Totem could not play 'file:///home/suspect/Desktop/wait.rm'.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ferdinand98324: Did you add the jriddell key
<ExcaliBer> Thanks robotgeek
<Ferdinand98324> nope
<Ferdinand98324> Cheese, how can I do that?
<CheeseBurgerMan> That's the problem.
<Ferdinand98324> is that important?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yes
<CheeseBurgerMan> wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<CheeseBurgerMan>  sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<Ferdinand98324> I got the .deb packages without that but I get some broke bug...
<Ferdinand98324> I'm doing that..
<Ferdinand98324> gpg: can't open `kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg': No such file or directory
<Ferdinand98324> so...
<Ferdinand98324> where should be that file?
<CheeseBurgerMan> It should be wherever you download it to. (probably ~)
<ExcaliBer> What file?
<ExcaliBer> Hey the video still doesn't work
<robotgeek> ExcaliBer: do you have kaffeine-xine installed?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Pherdinand: Did you download it?
<ExcaliBer> Media Player (Kaffeine)?
<robotgeek> ExcaliBer: please "sudo apt-get install kaffeine-xine"
<ExcaliBer> Thank you.
<Pherdinand> gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<Pherdinand> I got that message
<ExcaliBer> Ok it finished installing
<CheeseBurgerMan> Pherdinand: OK, now try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ExcaliBer> robotgeek: It finished downloading now how do i open it
<ExcaliBer> ?
<robotgeek> ExcaliBer: try playing the video
<fernando> just one question: where can I find the bookmarks .xml file for Konqueror?
<ExcaliBer> I still can't play it.
<Pherdinand> I got this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12417
<CheeseBurgerMan> fernando: ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror
<ExcaliBer> there is no sound in gaim right?
<ExcaliBer> Do any of you guys have sound on gaim?
<fernando> CheeseBurgerMan: thanx man
<CheeseBurgerMan> Pherdinand: I don't see any errors. :\
<CheeseBurgerMan> Just that it's not installing
<CheeseBurgerMan> fernando: you're welcome.
<Pherdinand> well...but when I try to update from adept
<ExcaliBer> CheeseBurgerMan: DO you ahve sound on your gaim?
<Pherdinand> I got the message "Nothing to update"
<ExcaliBer> have*
<CheeseBurgerMan> ExcaliBer: I haven't used Gaim for awhile
<CheeseBurgerMan> And I tend to turn off all system sounds anyway
<ExcaliBer> but do you have sound?
<CheeseBurgerMan> So no, I don't in Gaim
<ExcaliBer> oh
<ExcaliBer> me either
<robotgeek> ExcaliBer: so you installed w32codecs, and kaffeine-xine and your video file (rm) doesn't play?
<ExcaliBer> No.
<Pherdinand> I mean "Update Complete, Good Bye"...I get no options to upgrade my kde
<ExcaliBer> I don't know about the w32codecs
<Pherdinand> and of course, I'm still running 3.4.2
<Pherdinand> *3.4.3
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell ExcaliBer about w32codecs
<ExcaliBer> i already ahve the latest version
<robotgeek> ExcaliBer: okay, what error does it give you again on playing?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Pherdinand: I'm not exactly sure what's wrong - I don't see any error messages to give me a clue as to what's  wrong.
<ExcaliBer> hold on
<ExcaliBer> Totem could not play 'file:///home/suspect/Desktop/wait.rm'.
<ExcaliBer> Thats the error.
<Pherdinand> CheeseBurgerMan...under adept I got Status: upgradable when I click I got Action: BREAK (upgrade) in red
<Pherdinand> I know that some dependencies are wrong
<Pherdinand> where is stores the information about the Candidate version showed in "Adept"?
<Pherdinand> *stored
<Pherdinand> **show
* CheeseBurgerMan has no idea
<Pherdinand> well..
<Pherdinand> here's my sad history..
<Pherdinand> I didn't know about the autentication file
<Pherdinand> now, thanks, I know
<Pherdinand> but..
<robotgeek> ExcaliBer: hmm, totem? "sudo apt-get install totem-xine"
<Pherdinand> before I was downloading all the updates, after that I got some error with a file called libsomething(i'll find)...so that file was a dependency not found in the server (I guess)
<ExcaliBer> Ok now it works.
<ExcaliBer> Thank you.
<Pherdinand> so I moved all the files in the cache "archives" because when I entered to the adept I always get the message to update to 3.5.2, I deleted the files to not see 3.5.2 anymore, I thought that adept was reading the files in "archives" because it had the information about 3.5.2 even if i change the repository servers to 3.5.1
<Pherdinand> (learning english ;) )
<Pherdinand> so........
<CheeseBurgerMan> You're english is fine. I just don't know how to fix the problem.
<Pherdinand> adept is reading 3.5.2 from i don't know where...if I run aptitude..?
<robotgeek> Pherdinand: what is your problem again?
<Pherdinand> I have a dependency problem upgrading from KDE 3.4.3 to 3.5.2
<robotgeek> Pherdinand: okay, type "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Pherdinand> so, when I run that command I got this...
<Pherdinand> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12417
<Pherdinand> there's no error, but also there's no update to my KDE
<Pherdinand> I mean, nothing happens
<robotgeek> Pherdinand: hmm, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade also doesn't work?
<Pherdinand> nope
<Pherdinand> I got the same message
<Pherdinand> "The following packages have been kept back:"
<Pherdinand> and the list...
<Pherdinand> before that everything seems OK
<Pherdinand> before that "nothing happens" I was getting a dependecy error
<Pherdinand> but I just can see that error if I use aptitude
<robotgeek> Pherdinand: also try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<robotgeek> i don't have any other ideas :(
<Pherdinand> if there any problem if I use aptitude?
<Pherdinand> just to check dependencies
<Pherdinand> or there's any command to check kde-base dependencies?
<robotgeek> Pherdinand: apt-cache depends kdebase
<Pherdinand>  Conflicts: <kdebase-libs><---this is not good, am I right?
<Pherdinand> I mean, that could be part of the weird prob
<robotgeek> Pherdinand: not sure, sorry
<burepe> Please help me fix this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=161391
<Pherdinand> thanks
<Pherdinand> I'll try reading about dependencies
<Pherdinand> robotgeek, there's any way to see only BROKEN dependencies?
<robotgeek> Pherdinand: if something is broken, apt will tell you.
<Pherdinand> I don't have ksnapshopt, does ubuntu includes something else
<Pherdinand> just to post my screen shot
<noiesmo> Pherdinand, anything happen whe nyu push print screen key on keyboard
<Pherdinand> forget it, really I don't have any graphical proggie here
<Pherdinand> well
<Pherdinand> robotgeek, are you still there?
<Pherdinand> I found the error...
<Pherdinand> under aptitude I got a window that show:
<Pherdinand> "kdelibs4c2 are not satisfied"
<Pherdinand> those libraries that i don't have are libavahi-client1 >= 0.5.2
<noiesmo> Pherdinand, sorry about that are you running xgl
<Pherdinand> I'm not
<robotgeek> Pherdinand: hmm, back.
<robotgeek> Pherdinand: try sudo apt-get -f install kdelibs4c2
<Pherdinand> robotgeek, it says that I need some dependencies
<Pherdinand> so...i wrote the same
<PaloDeQueso> Let's say I share a folder on windows and make it writable, how do I do this exact same thing in linux where anyone can read and write to a share?
<Pherdinand> robot, I got this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12420
<Pherdinand> please not that I invented the package.ubuntu.com repository in a desperate attempt to get the required file
<Pherdinand> *note
<robotgeek_away> Pherdinand: can you paste your sources.list too
<chavo> sounds like a problem with your sources.list
<Pherdinand> robotgeek, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12421
<Pherdinand> yup
<Pherdinand> I invented a server, but I got two warnings
<Pherdinand> # fer commented servers are servers by default, just to avoid a foreign update, but i don't know if that is causing the prob
<chavo> Pherdinand, waht's this -> deb ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/3.5.2/kubuntu breezy main
<chavo> a mirror of the other one?
<Pherdinand> a repository?
<Pherdinand> yup
<Pherdinand> I'm desperate
<Pherdinand> trying with different servers
<Pherdinand> as you can see, a lot of commented ones
<Pherdinand> E: Package libavahi-client1 has no installation candidate
<chavo> well the first one has breezy misspelled
<Pherdinand> I can't get the file
<Pherdinand> which one?
<Pherdinand> got it
<Pherdinand> the packages
<matt_> Hi, I'm new to kubuntu, but been using gentoo for a few years.  Is anyone able to help getting mp3 previews working in konqueror?
<burepe> xawtv says "stick you settings in the config file ($HOME/.xawtv)" but what exactly do I put in it?
<chavo> Pherdinand, have you tried commenting out the cdrom and uncommenting the remote servers, you might need something from there
<Pherdinand> well I have no cdrom in the drive, I'll try doing that
<Pherdinand> thanks..
<Pherdinand> give me a sec
<chavo> you might need something from backports, but I don't know. I'm running dapper here
<Pherdinand> :(
<Pherdinand> chavo, i got this
<Pherdinand> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12422
<chavo> did you apt-get update?
<Pherdinand> E: Couldn't find package libavahi-client
<Pherdinand> yup, but
<chavo> now try dist-upgrade
<matt_> Hi, I'm new to kubuntu, but been using gentoo for a few years.  Is anyone able to help getting mp3 previews working in konqueror?
<Pherdinand> E: Package libavahi-client1 has no installation candidate
<chavo> Pherdinand, I  have  libavahi-client3
<Pherdinand> chavo, I got this....useless packages http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12423
<chavo> do you have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<DeadS0ul> matt_: mp3 previews..
<DeadS0ul> matt_: view->preview->soundfiles
<DeadS0ul> matt_: and you have to have mp3 packages installed
<matt_> DeadS0ul: yep, got that - ogg and wav work.  I've got mpg321 and mpeglib installed
<matt_> DeadS0ul: mp3's play fine in amarok, mplayer etc etc
<DeadS0ul> what bout libarts-mpeglib
<matt_> DeadS0ul: yep, got that.
<DeadS0ul> just installed?
<matt_> DeadS0ul: yep.  Just restarting sound server now.  See what happens.
<DeadS0ul> matt_: maybe a full kde logout/login might help so that kde loads those libs properly.
<chavo> it's working for me matt_ , but I'm on dapper
<matt_> Restarting the sound server did it.
<chavo> cool
<DeadS0ul> woo hoo
<matt_> Thanks for the help guys.  I'm really enjoying kubuntu.  It's very nice.
<DeadS0ul> same here
<chavo> anytime
<DeadS0ul> I just got up running yesterday haah
<matt_> DeadS0ul: same.  It feels odd getting an install up and running in an hour after a few years with gentoo.
<_Ferdinand932432> I'm back
<matt_> While we're on konqueror and audio, is anyone able to get the audiocd service working?
<johnshaft> Hi. Just installed kubuntu-desktop. Having a strange problem
<johnshaft> No borders around the windows. Can't close / minimize, etc
<johnshaft> Gnome is fine
<johnshaft> Any ideas?
<Pherdinand> did you change the window properties?
<johnshaft> I tried but nothing seemed to happen. I couldn't get to the apply button because it was off the bottom of the screen and since there is no border I can't move the window :(
<wobotgeek> johnshaft: alt + f2 , kwin
<johnshaft> What does kwin do?
<johnshaft> wobotgeek: I'll try logging in to KDE now and try kwin
<acai> anyone home?
<acai> i'd like some repositories with more software, possibly non-free software.
<robotgeek> !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<burepe> I was just setting up xaw tv after installing my tv tuner and then the screen went black in xawtv. I can't change it back. I can hear the tv but there is no video. Any suggestions?
<NewbieBoy> hi guys
<robotgeek> hey NewbieBoy
<margouyab> hi NewbieBoy
<Den> Hi - Firestarter or Kmyfirewall for a simple powerful firewall?
<robotgeek> Den: i think both are interfaces to the same kernel firewall
<Den> robotgeek: The pkg sizes are 2 & 4 MB
<Den> robotgeek: oops - no 2MB each
<Den> robotgeek: Maype that was in Dapper
<Den> robotgeek: what do you use?
<margouyab> they are gui for easily modify iptables
<margouyab> I use firestarter
<Den> Hobbsee: Firewall u use?
<Den> margouyab: fires better than kmy..?
<margouyab> i don't know
<Den> Thanks everyone :) margouyab robotgeek
<margouyab> but firestarter already gives 100% of protecton (i test my config on sygate)
<robotgeek> Den: i don't use a firewall
<margouyab> Den: you're wellcome
<Den> margouyab: what is sygate?
<Hobbsee> Den: ah, guarddog
<Den> Hobbsee: why guarddog, not firestarter or kmyfirewall?
<Hobbsee> firestarter didnt behave, havent tried kmyfirewall
<margouyab> Den: a website where you can test your protection
<margouyab> http://scan.sygatetech.com/
<kubuntutaotao> today my kde reinstalled,how i install scim?my kubuntu is flight-6
<robotgeek> kubuntutaotao: do you have language pack installed?
<margouyab> kubuntutaotao: synapticqs?
<kubuntutaotao> my language is chinese
<kubuntutaotao> wait,i try it out
<robotgeek> kubuntutaotao: hmm, skim should be in your system tray
<burepe> I lost my tvtuner video signal, the sound is fine. Is this a driver problem? The video just disappeared
<kubuntutaotao> robotgeek:ho ho.thank,i forgot about thing of scim.i try it out.
<NewbieBoy> guys, how do i set up a vpn connection? i need to connect to our ofc in europe thru vpn.
<NewbieBoy> what is a shell? is it the terminal also?
<robotgeek> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<Hobbsee> NewbieBoy: yes
<NewbieBoy> ty
<burepe> Help! http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=929375#post929375
<margouyab> burepe: sorry i don't know nothing about tvtuner
<burepe> thanks though... it is doing my head in. I had it working finally and then it just disappeared
<cfraz89> hi
<margouyab> hi
<cfraz89> i am having a wierd problem
<cfraz89> http://www.netbank.commbank.com.au/netbank
<cfraz89> does not load in konqueror
<cfraz89> i thought it might have something to do with crypto
<cfraz89> it used to btw
<margouyab> er i opened the page and i don't see any problem
<cfraz89> hmmm
<cfraz89> it doesnt work for me
<cfraz89> says cant connect to www3,netbank.com.au
<cfraz89> An error occurred while loading http://www.netbank.commbank.com.au/netbank/:
<cfraz89> Could not connect to host www3.netbank.commbank.com.au.
<margouyab> sorry can't help ^^;
<cfraz89> np
<cfraz89> thanks anyway :)
<margouyab> i have to go ciao
<Hobbsee> cfraz89: ah yes, i see.  kde3.5.2?
<cfraz89> yes
<Hobbsee> wonder if it's 'a kde 3.5.2 bug - that's opening for me in firefox, but not konq
<cfraz89> exactly
<mvv> i am trying to find the system paths for kmyfirewall ( http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/525/kmyfirewallsystempaths6hn.jpg ) Anyone with a idea?
<Hobbsee> mvv: locate iptables?
<Hobbsee> and then find it that way?
<Hobbsee> but you cant select your distro?
<mvv> Hobbsee: i found iptables and modprobe with locate already, but init and runlevel are mysterious. (no i can only select LSB distribution, Gentoo and Slackware)
<Hobbsee> i'd say those last two are right...
<Hobbsee> not sure about the last one, but the 3rd one is okay
<mvv> ah only one left then  :)
<Hobbsee> mvv: looks like runlevels must be /sbin/runlevel
<mvv> yeah i has the same ideahought that too,
<mvv> crap
<mvv> i had the same idea, but it's not a directory
<Hobbsee> hmm..
<mvv> Hobbsee: i'll google some more intensive for that
<Hobbsee> mvv: yeah, i think you'll have to...
<Hobbsee> sorry about not knowing teh answer
<mvv> Hobbsee: thanks for your time and help :)
<Hobbsee> not a problem
<mvv> Hobbsee: got it, in /etc/inittab i could find the default runlevel "id:2:initdefault:". The directory was /etc/rc2.d :)
<Hobbsee> ah :)
<me2win[sleep] > Hobbsee: if I plug in an IDE HD, do I need to restart in order to mount it?
<Hobbsee> me2win[sleep] : depends if it's seen in "sudo fdisk -l" or not
<me2win[sleep] > Hobbsee: i see i see
<jpatrick> http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/3370/2500/1600/GNULinux.jpg <- smart
<mvv> nice, i've such one of the filesystem (if i can find it here...)
<mvv> http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/2105/linuxfilestructure7tj.jpg <- filesystem
<jpatrick> cool
<mpathy> Hi There..
<Hobbsee_away> hi
<jpatrick> hi
<mpathy> How I could get rid of those "simplified" :( Konqueror configuration used in Kubuntu? And go back to the KDE defaults?
<mpathy> They are really fine for newbies to KDE etc. but for me they only slow down my productivity..
<mpathy> Someone got an idea?
<Hobbsee_away> mpathy: maybe remove konquerorrc?
<Hobbsee|BrainDea> grrr...
<mpathy> hmm.. I found a package installed called kubuntu-default-settings, if I remove it, I wont go back to defaults I believe?!? or will I?
<Hobbsee> hmm...probably worth keeping the cloak...
<Hobbsee> mpathy: it will, yes...but it will remove all of the other defaults too
<Hobbsee> i'd remove ~.kde/share/apps/config/konquerorrc
<Hobbsee> and then restart konq
<nico8481> hi
<jpatrick> mpathy: www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror
<mpathy> jpatrick: Oh! Thanks. I will put that in our LoCo Wiki ;)
<nrdb> Hi I am trying to get gnome-meeting to run but I am not getting any audio, I am getting an error message "The selected audio device (Default) was successfully opened but it is impossible to read data from this device. Please check your audio setup"
<jpatrick> mpathy: welcome :)
<menno> hi. i installed Kubuntu and later Fedora4. Now i cannot got to Kubuntu anymore
<menno> Can somebody help me please?
<mpathy> jpatrick: Nothing happened! I using dapper is it a different there?
<jpatrick> restarted KDE? (just to make sure)
<mpathy> jpatrick: No! I forgot *g* brb ;)
<virnik> hi there
<virnik> gotta problem with valknut compilation
<virnik> dclib compiled and installed in /usr/include/dclib
<virnik> and my problem is, that configure of valknut itself says that i gotta wrong path in configure --with-libdc=/usr/local/include/dclib
<virnik> but  i got the path right
<menno> i can not enter Kubunt
<mendred> hi does anyone know how to make usb hard drives load into specific folders?
<virnik> mendred: why?
<mendred> see i have a usb hard disk where i store some stuff
<mendred> and i have symlinks
<mendred> to that in my home folder
<virnik> ah
<mendred> so if hotplug changes the folder
<virnik> and problem is?
<mendred> because of
<mendred> another usb stick
<mendred> or something
<mendred> my symlinks go for a toss
<virnik> yeah, your homedir gonna fall
<virnik> heh, why u got that symlinked?
<mendred> i just want to create folders based on volume label
<mendred> virnik: what do u then suggest?
<virnik> so, if u got another USB plug , and usb disk pluged still on, there shall be no problem at all
<virnik> just modify your fstab
<virnik> modify your fstab
<mendred> virnik: no entries in fstab
<virnik> make your usb disk normally mounted as homedir
<mendred> virnik: hotplug doesn't make entry in fstab
<virnik> and then connect another usb stick or wheteawer
<virnik> i know
<virnik> i didnt meant hotplug
<mendred> virnik: k
<virnik> if you wanna use that fucked usb disk as a home dir, make changes in fstab
<mendred> virnik: heh its not fucked its got 200 gb
<virnik> lol
<mendred> virnik: i have a laptop with a 30 gb hdd
<virnik> every devices like that is fucked :-)
<virnik> i see
<jpatrick> "aptitude -v moo"
<mendred> virnik: its a normal ide hdd which i have converted to usb
<virnik> i know
<virnik> by using trans case for hdd
<mendred> virnik: yup
<virnik> i made some time ago the same
<virnik> i only suggest you to use fstab instead of hotplug
<virnik> hotplug changes everytime devices indexes, when u connect another device
<mendred> virnik: how do i get hotplug to ignore this?
<virnik> FU*KED Kubuntu...damn....valknut cant be compiled....
<virnik> shit
<jpatrick> virnik: maybe it's your fault
<virnik> heh, i got experiences with every distro i found, but kubuntu and ubuntu is the worst
<virnik> jpatrick: count on it...IT IS MY FAULT...sure...but it is hard to say where i am doing something wrong
<mendred> virnik: is there any way to make hotplug load usb devices into folders named after the volume of the partition?
<thoreauputic> !info valnut
<virnik> its first distro i have seen where sshd isnt installed by default...etc
<mendred> virnik: cause that would solve my issue nicely
<thoreauputic> !info valknut
<ubotu> valknut: (graphical client for Direct Connect), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.3.7-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 863 kB, Installed size: 3044 kB
<thoreauputic> valknut is right there in universe
<jpatrick> virnik: I don't think that the includes are meant to be in /usr/local/include/dclib
<virnik> thoreauputic: what? it is in binary for kubuntu? shit, i must be damned lame...i didnt looked in apt repo
* virnik gonna dig in the grass
<virnik> jpatrick: it is default...
<thoreauputic> virnik: First rule of Ubuntu/Kubuntu ---> apt-cache search <keyword>
<ph8> hey guys, does anyone know how/if I can burn .mds images with k3b?
<virnik> when you install dclib from compilation withou --prefix= specified
<jpatrick> virnik: I always thought it was /usr/include/dclib
<jpatrick> exactly
<virnik> thoreauputic: i am not lame at all like you think...may be i love fedora, but in fedora, i used to use apt too
<thoreauputic> I didn't say you were lame :)
<virnik> so leave this tips for someone else...i am just something like distracted
<thoreauputic> virnik: I just pointed you to a solution
<thoreauputic> virnik: oh, I see - I give you an answer and you throw it back in my face - nice
<thoreauputic> !coc
<virnik> jpatrick: ee, wrong. i say that they have compiled here
<ubotu> well, coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<virnik> thoreauputic: hey, it wasnt meant like that, sorry
<thoreauputic> OK
<virnik> u know, sometimes you r solvng problem too long, and then you will be somelike pissed off
<thoreauputic> sure
<mendred> ah ok i found this guide for using udev...that should take care of this
<virnik> i dont know why, but i used to compile progrs my self...sometimes it solve more problems then it cause
<virnik> hey, is it normal in ubuntu/kubuntu that normal default runlevel is no 2?
<virnik> hmm
<virnik> nevermind, changed back to 56
<virnik> nevermind, changed back to 5
<mpath1> jpatrick: Doesnt work! :(
<jpatrick> mpath1: :(
<jpatrick> must be for Breezy only
<ph8> hey guys, does anyone know how/if I can burn .mds images with k3b?
<mvv> ph8: nope, mds is alcohol proprietary format
<Tonio_> why don't people simply use iso format ?
<Tonio_> mvv: doesn't it sound stupid so many cd image formats exists............... ??
<Tonio_> nero, for example, doesn't support ripping in ISO nowadays.... what a shame
<mvv> Tonio_: most people don't think about that, the companies only use that to get proprietary marketshare
<Tonio_> mvv: I (of course) know that...
<Tonio_> mvv: but that goes against users ability to use a computer simply
<Tonio_> that's fuckin' stupid
<mvv> Tonio_ : yeah but iso has his problems with audio AFAIK
<Tonio_> mvv: not iso in byte to byte mode
<mvv> Tonio: totally agree, but the users aren't aware of that
<mvv> Tonio_: i dunno much about it, i just read it from the kiso website some months ago ;)
<Tonio_> mvv: to what I know, all cd images formats have the same problems and work the same way
<Tonio_> generally, burning an unsupported cd image is possible by simply changing the extension.......
<Tonio_> sounds weird but that's it
<mvv> Tonio_: the problem is that file sharing users mostly use these stupid formats, and then find out it's proprietary when it's too late
<mvv> Tonio_: no with nero nrg it's different
<Tonio_> nrg is specific yes, that's the only one to what I know
<Tonio_> img, iso and bin foir example are almost the same
<mvv> track-at-onces nrg image you can easily rename to iso, disc-at-one not
<mvv> dunno why, but that's what i found out
<Tonio_> all of that makes me shit........
<Tonio_> iso is nice and really sufficient......
<mvv> yeah it splits the whole thing, useless, it delivers them money :(
<mvv> is there a good comparison between nrg, img, iso and bin?
<mvv> like a good website that lists the differences
<jpatrick> maybe wikipedia..
<Tonio_> mvv: here is it ;) good comparative :
<Tonio_> nrg sucks | img sucks | bin sucks | mds sucks | iso rocking !!
<Tonio_> that's fine to me ;)
<mvv> lol
<marcus> hi all
<marcus> I wonder if someone can help
<marcus> I recently installed dapper, after enjoying breezy
<marcus> all seems just great, really exciting, but opps, no sound
<Hobbsee> !sound
<ubotu> I guess sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<marcus> seems something needs setting up
<Hobbsee> marcus: check in kmix, that all the faders are turned up full, and that they all shine green
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi Kamping_Kaiser
<nrdb> I am trying to get gnome-meeting to work with kubuntu, it wont use the audio correctly, any suggestions please?
<Kamping_Kaiser> nrdb, can you be more specific
<nrdb> Kamping_Kaiser: when trying to setup gnome-meeting, I click on the 'test settings' after selecting all default and I get "Impossible to open the selected audio device (Ensoniq AudioPCI) for playing. Please check your audio setup, the permissions and that the device is not busy."
<nrdb> Kamping_Kaiser: I have checked I am in the 'audio' group.
<Kamping_Kaiser> nrdb, i'm afraid i dont have gnome-meeting here (dapper had ekiga), or i would check the settings for you
<Kamping_Kaiser> but if you can try using /dev/dsp directly
<nrdb> Kamping_Kaiser: when doing the setup I get the choice of (ALSA/QuickNet) I chose ALSA, then (Ensoniq AudioPCI/default) I chose Ensoniq.. then clicked 'Test Settings'.
<Kamping_Kaiser> nrdb, have you tried mixing the settings around to test it a bit?
<nrdb> Kamping_Kaiser: yes.  I can't seem to find anything that works.
<Kamping_Kaiser> damn. do you have alsa installed?
<nrdb> Kamping_Kaiser: no problem with other programs Xine/Kaffine/KDE
<Kamping_Kaiser> nrdb, those are kde native. iirc they use a different sound daemon
<Kamping_Kaiser> not esd, but i cant remember what its called
<nrdb> Kamping_Kaiser: alsaplayer works!
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm then alsa's there
<nrdb> Kamping_Kaiser: do you know if gnome-meeting will work better with something else?
<Kamping_Kaiser> nrdb, i have no idea. i havent used it for ages
<nrdb> Kamping_Kaiser: do you know what to install to get OSS?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no. tbh, i dont think yoru going to find me a lot of use for this problem
<nrdb> Kamping_Kaiser: ok thanks for trying.
<Hobbsee> nrdb: i thought OSS was already installed...
<nrdb> Hobbsee: do you know how to test?
<Hobbsee> nrdb: system settings, sound and multimedia, change teh engine to OSS, test sound?
<Hobbsee> hit apply between OSS and test sound...
<burepe> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=929416#post929416
<burepe> Help, my working tv tuner card lost video. Now I have sound and a black screen, More info here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=929416#post929416
<nrdb> Hobbsee: I told the 'system settings' to use OSS and gnome-metting to use 'ALSA' and things worked :) ????
<Hobbsee> hmmm?  did they work?
<nrdb> Hobbsee: yes I don't know why.
<Hobbsee> weird.
<nrdb> Hobbsee: now I can connect between computer on my LAN. :)
<Hobbsee> nrdb: yay :D
<marcus> thank you Hobbsee , all is wel now with my sound, regards and take care :-)
<Hobbsee> :)
<marcus> b4n :-)
<nuky> hi, i'm using opera (web browser) in kubuntu 5.10, how can i set the irc links to open in konversation instead of opera's own irc plug-in?
<mvv> nuky: probably not, opera wants you to use opera for that ;(
<slow-motion> hallo
<danytu> ouai !
<mvv> nuky: you'd better use konqueror or firefox ;)
<danytu> les deux stp !
<danytu> i like more firefox
<zambba> firefox keeps crashing
<zambba> with linux and with windows
<danytu> linux please
<nuky> mw thanks.. i didn't think there was a setting.. was just checking..
<nuky> thanks
<uniq> nuky, use konversationircprotocolhandler
<uniq> gah.. to late.
<jenda> Hey there folks. I have a Czech friend who uses Kmail and has this problem: Kmail always tries to save passwords at shutdown, and he has to give it permissions - if he doesn't go through with all that, the PC won't power down.
<jenda> That is... it wants to save them to a file and asks if it can every time...
<jenda> He has turned off password manager.
<uniq> jenda: it does that because saving passwords to textfiles is insecure. using kwallet (the password manager) is strongly recommended.
<jenda> OK
<jenda> And is there a way to prevent it from saving them altogether?
<jenda> or _not_ to ask every time?
<uniq> jenda: uncheck the save password box in the account settings.
<foobar> hi there
<paulvolk> Hi
<foobar> umm, simple question: how do I unpack some .tar.gz to a given folder? something like tar -xvzf archive.tar.gz /path/to/destination
<foobar> I can't find that in the info
<Hobbsee> !+compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<paulvolk> ok, I have tried to compile packedges but I can't because I don't have xorg dev. So I tried searching the repositories but I couldn't find it. Now I can't compile and install anything with out it. Where could I find it?
<Hobbsee> foobar: tar -zvxf file.tar.gz
<Hobbsee> xorg dev?
<foobar> but that extracts the archive to the current folder, doesnt it?
<Hobbsee> foobar: man tar...
<Hobbsee> paulvolk: i'd try if it means xlibs-dev
<sorush20> hi guys
<sorush20> I wanted to find out why I can't view the side panel to kontact when I click on the korganiser application icons next to the wastebin?
<foobar> Hobbsee: --directory is what I was looking for, thanks! (I allways searched in "info tar" but couldn't find it there)
<Hobbsee> ah, that's it...
<sorush20> the korganiser daemon next to the waste bin sometimes only shows the korganiser with out the other kontact componenets how can I get it to work that it show the other componentsj?
<paulvolk> When I try to compile something it wants a QT thing. What would I search for to find it?
<Hobbsee> paulvolk: kde-devel?
<paulvolk> configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<paulvolk> that is what it says
<Hobbsee> or grab kdelibs4-dev
<Hobbsee> the actual package it's asking for is another one - but those will get it for you, and a whole lot of others that you'll probably end up needing
<nxv_> can i minimize the runtime of beagle? i would like to only scan new data instead of checking regular all files
<slow-motion> re
<Hobbsee> paulvolk: it's actually asking for libqt3-headers
<Hobbsee> IIRC
<paulvolk> oh ok
<Hobbsee> paulvolk: if you're going to do a reasonable amount of compiling kde programs, just grab kde-devel, and you're right...
<paulvolk> Ok I did
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<Hobbsee> run ./configure again tehn :)
<paulvolk> ya I will be doing a fair amount of compiling
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> why, what are you compiling?
<paulvolk> some programs
<sorush20> I keep getting the message in korganiser that canno't save event to calendar... what should i do?
<RaRe> hello is Ubuntu's breezy kernel the same with kubuntu's? (breezy kernel 2.6.12-10)
<Hobbsee> paulvolk: mmm ok...
<Hobbsee> RaRe: yes
<RaRe> Hobbsee: Thanks
<Hobbsee> RaRe: most of the packages  are the same - just not the display manager ones
<Hobbsee> ie, kde or gnome
<Hobbsee> you can use kde programs on gnome, and vice versa
<Kamping_Kaiser> window manager - x would be the display manager ;)
<RaRe> ic ic.. >:D
<Hobbsee> er, yeah
<Hobbsee> that
<paulvolk> could someone tell me a good how to for checkinstall? I would like to use it but don't know how seeing as on my other system I never used it.
<Hobbsee> !checkinstall
<ubotu> hmm... checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<Hobbsee> paulvolk: you cant redistribute packages you make with checkinstall
<paulvolk> cool
<paulvolk> so like if I am on a network?
<Hobbsee> huh?
<paulvolk> um could you tell me what I should build the packedge according too?
<paulvolk> does it matter?
<paulvolk> oh wait nvm I read it wrong
<steveire> hi
<steveire> I can't get through to ubutuforums.com
<steveire> org whatever
<Hobbsee> steveire: it's .org
<Hobbsee> and...i think it's down...
<Hobbsee> was up an hour or so ago...
<steveire> seems so
<steveire> boo-urns!!!
<paulvolk> Hobbsee: Thanks so much I never knew how to use this or I would have used it Thanks so much!
<steveire> ooh, what did I miss?
<Hobbsee> steveire: with what?
<Hobbsee> steveire: they're there...but slowly
<steveire> <paulvolk> Hobbsee: Thanks so much I never knew how to use this or I would have used it Thanks so much! <<< with that.
<Hobbsee> steveire: ah, checkinstall
<mozart> re
<steveire> i'll google and find out what that is...
<ExCaliber> Hello how is evereyone doing?
<ExCaliber> Everyone.
<_jeff_> lol hey
<_jeff_> im good
<_jeff_> how about you
<ExCaliber> Cool.
<ExCaliber> = )
<ExCaliber> Im good.
<_jeff_> anybody know where i can find my xconfig file?
<ExCaliber> Hmm.
<_jeff_> i keep getting composite manager failure
<ExCaliber> Try in terminal locate xconfig
<_jeff_> ok
<Hobbsee> _jeff_: as in, xorg.conf?
<ExCaliber> _jeff_,Did you find it?
<_jeff_> hobbsee:yah, that could be it
<_jeff_> no havent found it yet
<ExCaliber> Then type this sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Hobbsee> _jeff_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ExCaliber> are you doing this for resolution?
<_jeff_> no, im trying to use the xcomposite manager
<_jeff_> xcommgr
<ExCaliber> Oh.
<_jeff_> and kwin keeps crashing on me. and the comp manager keeps saying that i have to add it to my x config file
<ExCaliber> Hmm.
<_jeff_> *xcompmgr
<_jeff_> hobbsee:thanks
<Hobbsee> _jeff_: not a problem
<ExCaliber> = SD
<ExCaliber> = D
<_jeff_> lol
<ExCaliber> Hobbsee:Hello
<ExCaliber> ol
<ExCaliber> lol
<Hobbsee> hi ExCaliber
<ExCaliber> = )
<ExCaliber> I love kde.
<ExCaliber> Sometimes its a pain on knoppix.
<ExCaliber> Can't change the resolution screen.
<ExCaliber> Screen Resolution.
<ExCaliber> I'm using = D
<ExCaliber> Kubuntu
<_jeff_> yayuh
<ExCaliber> Brb.
<_jeff_> does anybody use the x composite manager?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Flight 6 out | Amarok 1.4 beta 3, KOffice 1.5 out - See http://kubuntu.org/ | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FaqOnIrc | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | Dapper discussion in #ubuntu+1 | http://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu
<erofee> Hi all
<_jeff_> hey
<erofee> can anyone tell me how to get amaroK to play mp3 files?
<jpatrick> !mp3
<dave__> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<_jeff_> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I guess w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<erofee> thanks
<_jeff_> no problem mang
<_jeff_> odyxydo: lol
<OdyXydO> _jeff_: what ?
<slow-motion> re^x
<ExCaliber> Ok im back.
<Tm_T> woohoo
<_erofee> !lamp
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Nigey> wee
<swaits_> if im on breezy, how do i upgrade to dapper?
<Nigey> any1 had probs with installing on vmware, i just get a lockup :|
<dark_suic> edit your repositories changing all references from breezy to dapper
<dark_suic> then update && dist-upgrade should work
<swaits_> ok
<swaits_> so s/breezy/dapper/g in my sources.. got it.
<dark_suic> yep
<swaits_> then sudo apt-get update
<oddie> is it wise though?
<Frys> No managable screens found on display :0.0 <--- why do i keep getting that error when i try to run compiz?
<swaits_> here goes nothin'
<davix> how can I print to a printer shared on windows?
<Hobbsee> davix: using kde print - add the printer in system settings, printers, with the smb protocol
<davix> Hobbsee, tnx i'll try
<slow-motion> bbl
<suspect> Hello
<suspect> How is everyone doing?
<Hobbsee> hey...
<Hobbsee> considering falling asleep at the keyboard, and killing off a couple of bug reports
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: kill me instead?
<Hobbsee> nah, but if you happened to use KPPP at all, and wanted to test, i'd appreciate it
<_jeff_> hey gangsters
<suspect> Hobbsee:Hello its excaliber.
<suspect> = D
<Hobbsee> ah, hi :)
<suspect> Hi.
<davix> Hobbsee, something is wrong with my cups and it wont let me do anything
<jpatrick> I thought that was a sword
<Hobbsee> davix: breezy or dapper?
<davix> dapper
<_jeff_> is this the kmenu for dapper or something?:http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre1/37934-1.jpg
<jpatrick> _jeff_: no
<Hobbsee> _jeff_: eek no lol
<_jeff_> damnit
<_jeff_> i want that kmenu
<_jeff_> it looks so sexy
<jpatrick> kbfx is buggy
<_jeff_> its kbfx?
<jpatrick> yes
<_jeff_> hmm
<jpatrick> it's in dapper
<jpatrick> I know, I packaged it
<me2win[sleep] > jpatrick: by default?
<jpatrick> me2win[sleep] : no
<_jeff_> ok
<_jeff_> is it buggy because its in dapper or is it just kbfx
<jpatrick> go "aptitude -vvvvv moo" !
<jpatrick> kbfx itself is buggy
<_jeff_> hmmmmm
<_jeff_> mmmmmmmmm
<_jeff_> ok
<paulvolk> How would I configure a program to start on startup?
<_jeff_> iunno
<Hobbsee> paulvolk: add a symlink into ~/.kde/Autostart
<Hobbsee> or if you want it for all users, symlink into /usr/whatever/the/path/is/use/locate/here/Autostart
<Hobbsee> :P
<suspect> Im back.
<suspect> Hello.
<me2win> hello Excaliber
<Excaliber> Hello.
<Excaliber> Whatsup?
<DeadS0ul> i'm getting a lot of time outs on nfs dirs for some reason
<Excaliber> Oh.
<Excaliber> You need any help?
<Tm_T> who? me?
<Tm_T> cccc__: what's this all jumping?
<Distro^Junkie> installed dapper and getting an error when adept starts up
<Distro^Junkie> Could not find mime type
<Distro^Junkie> application/octet-stream
<Excaliber> Anyone need help?
<Tm_T> whoo
<Distro^Junkie> No mime types installed.
<Tm_T> Excaliber: I do
<Excaliber> Ok.
<Tm_T> Distro^Junkie: use apt
<Excaliber> Whats the problem?
<Tm_T> Distro^Junkie: I know you can do
<Tm_T> Excaliber: I have huge problem with my ego
<me2win> Distro^Junkie: It does that for me too, I'm convinved it's a bug in dapper
<Excaliber> Your ego?
<Tm_T> Excaliber: can you give some boost to me? ;)
<Tm_T> yeah
<Excaliber> WHat does that have to do with kubuntu?
<Excaliber> lol
<Tm_T> ...well, because...
* Tm_T hides
<Distro^Junkie> hmm ran adept again and its getting the updates
<Tm_T> Excaliber: everything?
<Excaliber> Hmm.
<Excaliber> Well i can't help you with everything.lol
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> Excaliber: ok, here's another one
<Excaliber> Ok.
<Tm_T> Excaliber: my toe is hurting
<Excaliber> oh
<Excaliber> wow
<Excaliber> thats not kubuntu
<Tm_T> indeed
<Tm_T> it's not?
<Excaliber> thats kutoetu
<Tm_T> ah then, I'llignore it
<Excaliber> lol
<ambassador> hottoo... so this must be ircing...
<Excaliber> Yes.
<Tm_T> ambassador: I don't think so, this is almost intelligent
<Excaliber> Does anyone need any kubuntu help?
<Tm_T> Excaliber: why you're asking that =)
<Excaliber> Because i want to help.
<Tm_T> aah
<_jeff_> lol go ex
<Excaliber> I love o help people.
<Hobbsee> Excaliber: i need a "cd /home/hobbsee/brain dpkg --reconfigure brain
<Hobbsee> or whatever it was
<Excaliber> Well at least try to help.
<Excaliber> = )
<ambassador> well I think almost everyone needs some kubuntu help... after all one can get kubuntu all messed up by just installing one package
<_jeff_> go ex
<me2win> Hobbsee: i have that right here for you one sec....
<me2win> !lart Hobbsee
<me2win> :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Tm_T> Excaliber: well, mind to try to compile Kopete 0.12 with jingle support and then call me? just for testing?
<Excaliber> Compile kopete for what.
<Excaliber> Just y\use gaim.
<me2win> Excaliber: exactly :D
<Excaliber> use*
<_jeff_> for some reason i cant get amarok-engines off the repos
<Excaliber> = D
<_jeff_> it says the package is broken
<Tm_T> Excaliber: ...don't you _ever_ say that again to me, ok?!
<Excaliber> Please be patient.
<me2win> lol
<Excaliber> lol
<Hobbsee> night
<Excaliber> night
<Excaliber> Its not night time.
<Excaliber> T \
<jpatrick> anyone else's MSN died?
<Excaliber> no.
<ambassador> hmm... okay now a stupid question that doesn't relate to kubuntu in any way: how do I join a chat channel? something like #mychannel right?
<me2win> jpatrick: its been dead in my eyes for years now ;(
<me2win> ambassador: /j #mychannel
<wincide> jpatrick:  mine is died too
<ambassador> hotto... danke danke...
<me2win> de nada
<Excaliber> you type join
<Excaliber> with the /
<Excaliber> the #mychannel
<Excaliber> then*
<Excaliber> 1./2.join3.#mychannel
* Tm_T is compiling kdebase once again
<Excaliber> !tell ambassador about irc
<jpatrick> how fun
<Tm_T> jpatrick: always
<Tm_T> jpatrick: somehow kde4 stuff is badly broken this time of year ;)
<Excaliber> = \
<ambassador> kk... hmm.. I'm guessing that I have to have a password cause I got an message "You need to be identified to join that channel"
<Excaliber> KDE kubuntu is the best
<ambassador> almost the best
* jpatrick is doing his homework in the last few hours
<me2win> my fan speed controller broke, so I got a replacement for it and the company is taking forever to send it back. And it's making me angry because I have like 1 fan operating when I normally have 6
<Excaliber> Yes it looks n ice.
<Tm_T> Excaliber: well well well, but you can't do developing with it ;)
<Excaliber> = )
<Excaliber> Looks better than ubuntu correct?
<ambassador> lol why not?
<_jeff_> kubuntu rules
<ambassador> ofcourse you can do developing...
<_jeff_> pwnz bitches
<Excaliber> Watch the language.
<Tm_T> ambassador: ...not KDE4 developing
<Tm_T> ambassador: not that I do that either =)
<Excaliber> = )
<Excaliber> Any of ya know a little Python?
<jpatrick> Me
<ambassador> Tm_T: okay now I make a fool of my self and ask what is KDE4 developing?
<ambassador> I can code python too... lol
<Excaliber> I know a little python.
<Excaliber> I'm up to lesson 4.
<Tm_T> ambassador: well, you know, err, look! bird!
<ambassador> that reminds me of a stupid problem that I'm having with a opengl python code at the moment...
* Tm_T hides
<ambassador> HAAA *caught it'
<MacAnthony> Lesson 4 in what Excaliber?
<jpatrick> Python
<Excaliber> Python.
<ambassador> some book I assume...
<Excaliber> It's easy
<ambassador> lol try C++... its not easy XD
<MacAnthony> I know, I meant for what tutorial
<jpatrick> ambassador: a bit
<Excaliber> x=int(raw_input("Please enter an integer: "))
* MacAnthony started learning python this last weekend at his in-laws
<MacAnthony> was curious what you were going through
<Excaliber> = )
<Distro^Junkie> been a while since I've used kubuntu but am still amazed at it
<Excaliber> Python is almost like C.
<ambassador> well... not quite...
<Excaliber> uses a little C.
<Nigey> any1 had probs with installing on vmware, i just get a lockup :|
<Excaliber> No.
<ambassador> well you can code some modules with C... yes... but the basic structure of python and the syntax differs from C a lot
<Excaliber> sudo apt-get install vmware
<Nigey> i mean with kubuntu as the guest not host
<Excaliber> Oh.
<Nigey> mine jus locks up cold on uncompressing kernel :S
<Excaliber> apt-get install wmware
<Excaliber> vmware*
<Excaliber> In terminal.
<corvux> I'm trying to install kubuntu to have the standard kde appearance, but it keeps coming up looking like the old original ubuntu dektop...I used "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop" and then "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop",....what am I missing?
<Excaliber> Look at the bottom right corner on startup
<Excaliber> When typing you user name and pw.
<corvux> Excaliber, was that directed to me?
<Excaliber> Yes.
<corvux> thanks
<Excaliber> Np.
<trappist> cow_2001: removing ubuntu-desktop won't do anything
<noaXess> hi all..
<noaXess> how can i convert dvr-ms video files to mpg?
<trappist> cow_2001: installing kubuntu-desktop *should* install kdm, whereupon you should be asked whether you'd like to use gdm or kdm, and once you're using kdm you'll want to select kde as your desktop environment
<trappist> noaXess: mencoder
<Excaliber> I don't know about converting audio  or video files.
<ambassador> does anyone know with what function I can measure time in python? I have tried Timer but for some reason it stops running after 4 runs...
<Excaliber> I know how to convert .rpm files to .deb files.
<Excaliber> sudo alien
<noaXess> trappist: oke..
<Excaliber> am i correct?
* trappist considers writing a2a
<trappist> Excaliber: yes.
<Excaliber> Ok.
<noaXess> trappist: is mencoder a kubuntu package?
<nxv_> ?suspend
<nxv_> ? suspend
<jpatrick> ambassador: import time
<jpatrick> after that I don't remember......
<Excaliber> hmm.
<nxv_> how can i use suspend 2 ram or disc with dapper
<jpatrick> KPowerSave
<ambassador> jpatrick hmmm... I need some kind of function reference for the time lib... othervise it is pretty useless...
<Excaliber> Ubuntu is random becuase so many people have problems with it.
<Excaliber> = \
<ambassador> there is a one at www.python.org but didn't get much out of it...
<thompa> where is ksensors?
<Excaliber> locate ksnsors
<Excaliber> ksensors*
<noaXess> dvr-ms to mpeg??
<noaXess> mencoder.. but is it a kubuntu package
<Excaliber> Hello,.
<noaXess> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<jpatrick> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hows it going jpatrick
<jpatrick> bad
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh. ditto
<jpatrick> loads of homework still in TODO queue by tomorrow
<Kamping_Kaiser> nasty stuff homework
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'm trying to find a good way to recover my partition table
<mlehrer> kde & gaim don't get anti-aliasing but Firefox does - any idea why
<mlehrer> does firefox do the fonts on the client box?  i am using xdmcp to connect to the box with kubuntu
<mpathy> For what kind of programming KDevelop makes the most sense? Is it also a recognizeable IDE for scripting languages?
<mpathy> Hi there, first..
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi mpathy, it should do whatever you need it to. depending on your language there may be a betterchoice thouth
<Kamping_Kaiser> *better choice though
<Kamping_Kaiser> mlehrer, firefox may have got speical treatment
<noaXess> how to convert dvr-ms to mpeg??
<Kamping_Kaiser> there may be a gtk-> qt conversion engine
<Kamping_Kaiser> noaXess, whats dvr-ms?
<noaXess> Kamping_Kaiser: its the m$ mediacenter recodring format..
<mpathy> Kamping_Kaiser: I asked because of my try to have a qt / kde only enviroment.. I mostly do things in python..
<Kamping_Kaiser> good luck.....
<Kamping_Kaiser> mpathy, it should do python fine, i use vim as my ide :$
<Kamping_Kaiser> vim > *
<Kamping_Kaiser> except maybe emacs, havent used it enough to decide
<mpathy> Kamping_Kaiser: yeah sure vim is the swiss army knife, that I have with me in every enviroment ;) but I ask mostly because of special convinience functions of some other tools?
<Kamping_Kaiser> mpathy, i have only coded python in vim, so although there are probably tools in the repos, i hvet tried them sorry
<mpathy> okay
<slow-motion> re
<ccc_> hmm, cell@host-87-74-36-66.bulldogdsl.com seems to have a problem. constant parting/joining and has 4 ghosts up only on this channel. similar nick to me too, so i'm scared i'll be banned ;)
<mitakka> A video player with ciryllic subtitles wanted.$100 000 000 reward :))))
<mlehrer> for $100 million (in advance) i'm sure i could come up with one
<mitakka> Ok give me yor account number
<mitakka> I know about mplayer but it is not in a good relationship with kubuntu
<mitakka> And all this for fucking KDE
<Tm_T> ?
<mitakka> Ubuntu has no problems with mplayer
<Tm_T> mitakka: you can use mplayer in KDE just fine
<mitakka> but Kubuntu.............
<mitakka> in kubuntu???????
<Snake__> Yea...
<mitakka> uffff but i tried
<mitakka> with adept, and synaptic
<mitakka> I have to comile it???
<douglas> Hey everyone, Let's say I shared a folder in windows with write permissions, and I wanted to do that exact same thing in linux, how do I do that, I believe I have samba configured correctly but what about fstab?
<douglas> Hey!
<noaXess> ho
<douglas> let's go
<douglas> Hey everyone, Let's say I shared a folder in windows with write permissions, and I wanted to do that exact same thing in linux, how do I do that, I believe I have samba configured correctly but what about fstab?
<uniq> douglas: you don't need to do anything with fstab.
<douglas> Then why can't I write to the drive?
<uniq> how did you mount it?
<douglas> in fstab?
<uniq> did you mount the windows-share in linux with fstab?
<ccc_> mitakka: you install it the exact same way you install it in ubuntu. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto
<douglas> no, I have a linux server running smbd and I want to share a folder and give everyone read and write permissions.
<douglas> Currently I can't write to it, evern though I have the option "read only = no" in my smb.conf
<noaXess> how to convert dvr-ms to mpeg??
<douglas> uniq: Is there any other option I need to set?
<mitakka> oki i will try AGAIN :)
<tomplast> hi
<tomplast> cany anyone tell me if there is anyway to bypass "streamripper rejected by server" in amarok?
<eugman> I know this has nothing to do with kubuntu specifically but ubuntu is way to crowded; What's the best way to turn a terminal command into a desktop icon?
<noaXess> is there a kubunut package for mplayer
<leeghoofd> hey, is it possible to play with xgl in kubuntu (kde) dapper?
<douglas> Perhaps someone can show me their smb.conf which leaves a share completely open, read and write to any user?
<noaXess> douglas: yea.. just a minute
<douglas> noaXess: Thanks
<tomplast> anyone using streamripper?
<douglas> no
<douglas> not here
<tomplast> :'(
<tomplast> i really wanna ripp virgin radio :'(
<tomplast> i really love that channel :'(
<douglas> yar
<noaXess> douglas: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/665305
<noaXess> is there a kubuntu package for mplayer?
<uniq> douglas: you need to make sure the guest user have write access to the directory you share.
<tomplast> noaXess: using dapper or breezy?
<noaXess> breezy
<tomplast> hmm, wait a second
<douglas> uniq: Can I do that with chown -R 0777 /path/to/folder ?
<douglas> uniq: Is there any other commands I should run?
<munzir> Hi, I installed kmldonkey but it's not working. even mldonkey_server is not as shown at: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12453 any hint please?
<tomplast> noaXess: try to add  deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main to the repository
<tomplast> noaXess: that should do it, i hope :)
<noaXess> tomplast: ok i try..
<noaXess> tomplast: can mplayer convert dvr-ms to mpeg?
<tomplast> noaXess: dvr-ms?
<noaXess> tomplast: the m$ mediacenter recording format..
<tomplast> noaXess: i haven't tried to do some converting that much so im afraid that you will have to consult some one else on that question
<douglas> Doesn't transcode do something like that?
<tomplast> yeah, that could be true
<tomplast> but i wonder if it supports windows format
<tomplast> dont forget to install w32codecs noaXess
<douglas> www.mplayerhq.hu
<douglas> I believe you can get a giant codec pack from there
<tomplast> yeah, but isnt w32codecs best?
<tomplast> im using it and can play almost everything
<noaXess> tomplast: is w32codecs for all video player?
<douglas> and then transcode can use mplayer in conjunction with the codecs to "transcode"
<douglas> there's a giant pack that includes the w32codecs
<tomplast> is it?
<v3ctor> you can install w32codecs via apt
<douglas> true
<tomplast> mm
<tomplast> btw, can anyone help me with streamripper :'(?
<v3ctor> http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/index.htm#codecs
<tomplast> i really record some radio and get free music :P
<tomplast> wanna
<sredna> Kprinter is broken un my fully updated dapper system :(
<noaXess> tomplast: Failed to fetch ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/testing/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<tomplast> try to replace testing with etch
<tomplast> that should work
<tomplast> i could access  it then :)
<noaXess> tomplast: better
<noaXess> tomplast: now an error  GPG error
<tomplast> hmm, yeah... i dont remember exactly and i must go :(
<mhterres> hi
<tomplast> sorry
<tomplast> but these guys can help you :)
<tomplast> i hope you will get it working :)
<tomplast> i dont know if the gpg error is fatal btw
<tomplast> could work anyway, not sure
<tomplast> good luck
<Vge> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/665338 <-- somebody can say why my internet wont work, works fine trought this vmware that im using atm, but not trought kubuntu?
<Vge> and the confiquration is correct there
<Excaliber> Hello.
<Seantater> Vge: I see your problem: wired or wireless
<Vge> wired, wireless aint working at all atm
<Vge> well i just want the wired to start working
<Seantater> Which are you _trying_ to use, not which _works_
<Excaliber> Any of ya need some help.?
<Seantater> Excaliber: yes, Vge
<Excaliber> Whats the problem?
<Vge> _()/ :)
<Seantater> Vge is explaing that now
<Vge> shoot
<Seantater> excalibur: read vge's paserbin
<Excaliber> Vge: Whats the problem?
<Vge> ohh sry, i misred
<Vge> well misconfiquration in /etc/network/interfaces
<Vge>  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/665338 <-- somebody can say why my internet wont work, works fine trought this vmware that im using atm, but not trought kubuntu?
<Vge> wired is not working
<Excaliber> Hmm.
<Excaliber> What kind of connection do you have?
<Seantater> Vge: Ethernet?
<Vge> ethernet needs to start working, and it "works" cos im using it trought windows in vmware atm
<v3ctor> try removing the "network 192.168.0.0" line
<Vge> sec
* v3ctor doesn't like 192.168.0 networks
<Seantater> Vge: try turning off the ethernet and then back on
<Seantater> Vge: Perhaps vmware and Linu\x cannot use the same wire at the same time
<Vge> Seantater: yes it can, cos i have done that before
<Vge> v3ctor: that didint help
<Seantater> vge: new to me, I've never use vmware
<Seantater> Is it standard ethernet (10/100), with run-of-the mill netword card?
<Excaliber> Just unplug the modem from the electricty.
<Excaliber> And plug it back in.
<Excaliber> It should work then.
<v3ctor> does ifconfig -a show eth0 ?
<Seantater> Vge: what are you connecting to? Router, another computer, etc?
<Excaliber> Wait what kind of modem do you have??
<Excaliber> Optimum?
<v3ctor> `sudo mii-tool` see if it has link
<Excaliber> Vge
<Vge> yuo
<Excaliber> Vge: What kind of connection do you have?
<DeadS0ul> god dammit
<Vge> router would be closest i guess
<Excaliber> Oh.
<DeadS0ul> is anyone else having trouble with nfs? i keep getting time outs
<Excaliber> Do you have the router next to you or something?
<Seantater> DeadS0ul: Nfs never wotrked for me: I use sshfs
<Vge> well, it's a school dorm or something
<Excaliber> Well if you have the router with you then unplug it the plug it back in.
<Excaliber> Then it should work.
<Vge> naah, connection works fine. i get confused with english terms sometimes, it's just a lan
<Excaliber> Oh.
<Excaliber> Then i dont know
<Excaliber> lol
<Excaliber> Sorry.
<sunil> hmm
<Excaliber> hmm
<Excaliber> how do i do a certain command with irc like hide
<v3ctor> Vge: did you try `sudo mii-tool` ?
<Excaliber> nevermind
<Excaliber> Ok.
<munzir> Hi, I installed kmldonkey but it's not working. even mldonkey_server is not as shown at: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12453 any hint please?
<Excaliber> Hmm.
<Excaliber> did you try sudo apt-get install software.
<Excaliber> On the terminal
<ninHer> hi all
<Excaliber> Hi.
<xbox_sky> I just added another panel (bottom) but evrytime I edit it , the top panel gets changed, how the fruit do you edit the bottom panel ONLY?
<Dr_Willis> edit what exactly?
<xbox_sky> size of the panel from 100% - 50%
<Excaliber> Hmm.
<xbox_sky> evrytime I do that, top panel gets changed
<xbox_sky> but I want to change bottom panel ONLY
<Excaliber> Wait you talking about ubuntu?
<xbox_sky> I thought by right clicking on the panel I want, should mark it up for an edit
<Excaliber> You should go to ubuntu server
<Excaliber> !tell xbox_sky to go to #ubuntu server channel
<xbox_sky> is there a difference between ubuntu w KDE and kubuntu?
<xbox_sky> I am in #ubuntu as well
<xbox_sky> they told me to join #kubuntu
<_vge> Excaliber: donno what reboot does, but it usually works :)
<Excaliber> Hmm
<Excaliber> = D
<Excaliber> Reboot is restarting the computer.
<Excaliber> xbox_sky: are you using ubuntu?
<_vge> i know, but i tought "restarting the network" is usually the same
<xbox_sky> Ex, i'm using ubuntu w KDE
<xbox_sky> what's the diff between ubuntu (KDE) vs kubuntu?
<Excaliber> KDE is better = D
<Excaliber> lol
<Excaliber> It has KDE desktop.
<xbox_sky> heh
<xbox_sky> so it's the same then
<Excaliber> And it looks cooler.
<xbox_sky> aka i'm in the right place
<Excaliber> You should install it
<Excaliber> You have it installed?
<xbox_sky> install what?
<Excaliber> Kubuntu
<Excaliber> You would still have ubuntu.
<xbox_sky> no.. I started out with ubuntu, a few weeks later I replaced GNOME with KDE
<Excaliber> And your account.
<xbox_sky> but isn't kubuntu just ubuntu w KDE?
<v3ctor> or is it unbuntu without gnome?
<Tm_T> xbox_sky: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE instead of Gnome
<Tm_T> xbox_sky: + some nice artwork and tools
<xbox_sky> as I thought, tx
<v3ctor> what you have is ubuntu with gnome and kde
<xbox_sky> then I'm in the right place
<xbox_sky> V3, I have ubuntu with KDE not GNOME
<_vge> is unbuntu ubuntu with server install? ;)
<v3ctor> did you apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop?
<Tm_T> v3ctor: that doesn't remove anything really
<xbox_sky> so about panels... how do you edit your newly added panel (bottom) ?
<v3ctor> lol
<xbox_sky> I have the libs v3ctor if that's what you're asking
<Tm_T> v3ctor: stop that, you're not helping any
<Excaliber> Yes kubuntu is ubuntu with KDE.
<Tm_T> xbox_sky: well, use right click in it
<Excaliber> And it has way more features.
<xbox_sky> Tm I have
<nico8481> xbox_sky: you probably installed kde "by hand" with Apt-get install kde-something, kubuntu can be seen as a "meta-package" (one exists, named kubuntu-desktop) that installs everything related to a kde destkop so basically it's rather the same
<xbox_sky> and when I right click it configure panel
<_vge> xbox_sky: you can edit them by secondclicking them or using kcontrol
<xbox_sky> ONLY the TOP gets edited, despite I right clicked on the bottom panel
<xbox_sky> nico8481 yeah that's what I did
<Tm_T> xbox_sky: well, wait right there
<nico8481> xbox_sky: what did you "apt-get"? kubuntu-desktop? or the kde packages ?
<Tm_T> xbox_sky: when you go to "Configure - KDE panel" in the first page about in the middle top there is dropdown list
<Tm_T> nico8481: doesn't matter
<v3ctor> really doesn't matter
<Tm_T> nico8481: irrelevant
<nico8481> Tm_T: no i know it doesn't
<Excaliber> sudo apt-get install kde
<Tm_T> nico8481: why you're asking then =)
<nico8481> Tm_T: just to clarify its "that's what i did" :)
<Tm_T> youare just causing noise when some of us are trying to help him
<xbox_sky> in the config option I have a few settings like Position/Length/Size
<nico8481> Tm_T: i think i did provide clarification, not noise... read what i wrote
<Tm_T> xbox_sky: yes, top of it there's dropdownlist, "Settings for: "
<xbox_sky> it doesn't matter what setting I pick ,because the TOP panel is the only one who receives the changes
<Excaliber> !tell xbox_sky how to install kubuntu
<Tm_T> oh my...
<Excaliber> god
<xbox_sky> Excaliber, wtf?
<v3ctor> xbox_sky: there is a drop menu to choose what panel to change
<Excaliber> lol
<xbox_sky> you think it's funny+
<Excaliber> I tried to make ubotu to send you a tutorial.
<Excaliber> He said no.lol
<xbox_sky> I know about the bot excalibur, I have an issue regarding panels and you want me to install kubuntu?
<Excaliber> I wasn't paying attention.
<Excaliber> I thought ya was talking about installin kubuntu.
<xbox_sky> v3ctor hmm
<xbox_sky> Excaliber oh ok np
<Excaliber> = )
<v3ctor> xbox_sky: i was able to create top panel and change it's size
<Tm_T> xbox_sky: as I said... 20:40 < Tm_T> xbox_sky: yes, top of it there's dropdownlist, "Settings for: "
<Tm_T> xbox_sky: you select the panel you like to configure
<v3ctor> should have choice of "main panel" and "panel"
<Tm_T> yup
<Excaliber> Well i have to go.
<Excaliber> Bye everyone.
<Excaliber> = D
<xbox_sky> let me grab you a screenie
<adaran> hello everyone. i am missing thunderbird, or rather, i can't find it on the menu. where is it supposed to be?
<Tm_T> xbox_sky: ooh I love screenies :)
<Tm_T> adaran: good question
<Tm_T> adaran: I think in "internet" but, if it's not there... use run dialog?
<adaran> Tm_T: hmm i'd love to have it on the menu, but kmenuedit doesn't work very well, too
<adaran> ah, well, i'll check it later. thanks
<xbox_sky> Tm_T http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v32/Skynet/?action=view&current=mdesk12.jpg
<Tm_T> xbox_sky: that's ... err, is it KDE 3.5.2?
<Tm_T> because
<v3ctor> http://v3ctor.org/~simon/v3ctor_panel.png
<xbox_sky> wow v3ctor, I don't have an option like that
<xbox_sky> Tm_T yeah?
<Tm_T> xbox_sky: well, you should have option like in v3ctor's screenshot
<xbox_sky> yeah but as you can see I don't... should I re-install KDE or something?
<xbox_sky> KDE 3.5.2 here
<errpast-wc> Installing Ubuntu via PXE network boot is the way to go if you have no cd-r at hand or if you have no cdrom at all.
<errpast-wc> After reading Installation of Woody with PXE (http://www.debianplanet.com/node.php?id=818&cid=13384) it wasn't hard to setup a PXE boot environment.
<eduardo> hi
<xbox_sky> I solved it
<eduardo> how are you guys
<Tm_T> xbox_sky: whoo, what was it
<xbox_sky> thanks for your help Tm_T/v3ctor, tx alot guys ^_^
<eduardo> hey i have a problem with kubuntu
<v3ctor> np
<Tm_T> eduardo: go on
<eduardo> i cant play MP3 music
<Tm_T> !mp3
<dave__> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<v3ctor> Tm_T: see....i can be helpful ;P
<ubotu> [mp3]  a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<xbox_sky> tmt I closed down the screen a few times, and when I started it up again, there was this "setting" bar just as in v3 screenie
<Tm_T> v3ctor: can you? ;)
<v3ctor> lol
<Tm_T> xbox_sky: heh
<xbox_sky> ^_^
<eduardo> they i wouldnt be able to play mp3 music?
<eduardo> what can i do?
<Tm_T> 20:52 < ubotu> [mp3]  a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Tm_T> I feel like I'm repeating
<Tm_T> eduardo: there's your answer
<eduardo> sorry hehe
<Tm_T> ;)
<eduardo> i tried already
<eduardo> but an error occurs
<eduardo> its says something about Dependences
<Tm_T> eduardo: how about pasting the whole thing to kubuntu.pastebin.com and we have a look, ok?
<Tm_T> eduardo: and paste the url of your paste to here ;)
<eduardo> mmm let me c
<eduardo> hey how can i remove all access restrictions of a folder into /opt. so i can create new foldes into that one
<eduardo> rename its files and modify them??
<Tm_T> err?
<eduardo> ???????????????????/
<Tm_T> why you need to create stuff to /opt?
<eduardo> have you heard about XAMMP?
<eduardo> it is install into /opt
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> never heard
<eduardo> anyways. do u know how to remove access restrictions of a file? or folder??
<eduardo> access restrictions and permissions
<Tm_T> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<eduardo> so any user can modify the file and folder
<Tm_T> eduardo: there you go
<eduardo> ok let me c man. as you notice i am new at this is stuff. but kubuntu is freaking good, inst  ir?
<Tm_T> it is
<Tm_T> I wouldn't be here otherwise ;)
<eduardo> yeah i would say
<eduardo> i have tried a lot of another distros and i didnt like no one
<Distro^Junkie> is there extra despositories needed to be added for dapper ?
<Distro^Junkie> depositories*
<Distro^Junkie> lol
<Distro^Junkie> can't type today
<Distro^Junkie> repositories
<Distro^Junkie> there we go
<Distro^Junkie> http://www.macewan.org/2006/03/23/dapper-repositories/  <--- how up to date is this dapper sources.list ?
<h3sp4wn>  <Distro^Junkie> : Would you trust anything with http://soulmachine.net/breezy/ /unstable/ in it ?
<h3sp4wn> or deb http://gefechtsdienst.de/uman/files/ unstable main - I know I wouldn't
<waylandbill> how does one configure the MTA to use another SMTP server for sending mail (don't deliver locally)
<adaran> okay, another try: i've installed mozilla-firefox and mozilla-thunderbird. i've closed my kde session, killed the Xserver and logged back in, stil there's no firefox or thunderbird on my menu. what could be wrong there?
<Distro^Junkie> h3sp4wn: sorry didn't see that
<Distro^Junkie> where a good sources'list to use ?
<Distro^Junkie> where's*
<ccc_> Distro^Junkie: just change 'breezy' to 'dapper' in your sources.list and do a dist-upgrade.
<Tm_T> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Tm_T> off ->
<Distro^Junkie> already using dapper ccc_
<ccc_> oh ok
<Distro^Junkie> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Distro^Junkie> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Distro^Junkie> ran sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<jindiaz> ryanakca: hey yu there man?
<h3sp4wn>  <Distro^Junkie> - sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock - If you are sure synaptic etc is definately not running
<Distro^Junkie> thanx
<johnshaft> Hi. I just installed kubuntu-desktop. When I log into KDE none of my windows have any borders, titlebars, or buttons. Can anyone help?
<jindiaz> i cant belive how hard it is to set up more then one drive in kubuntu... i swear dapper better have friggin automatic drive detection or something... jesus christ ive been at this for a day and a half...
<ryanakca> jindiaz: yeah
<ryanakca> jindiaz: I was upstairs making pancakes, what's up?
<jindiaz> ryanakca: lol.  hey remeber yu helped me with the fisk thing right?  do yu knoe how to set up multiple drives?  im having SERIOUS issues
<ryanakca> jindiaz: fisk? multiple drives? when was that?
<v3ctor> probably fdisk
<ryanakca> jindiaz: I have no clue about that stuff....
<ryanakca> jindiaz: multiple drives... I'd google "/etc/fstab"
<jindiaz> well no, yu helped me with fdisk getting the first drive up and runng
<jindiaz> now im on to the second
<v3ctor> you talking about raid or just having multiple drive on system?
<ryanakca> jindiaz: all I usually do is findout what device it is (/dev/hda1 or /dev/hdb2 or /dev/had3 or /dev/whatever), and add an entry to /etc/fstab...
<v3ctor> you can use `fdisk -l` to see what drives are visible
<AljoshaNL> how can i play mp3 in kubuntu flight 6 amarok?
<AljoshaNL> i can only play ogg
<Aikurn> !mp3
<dave__> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<h3sp4wn> aptitude install amarok-xine
<v3ctor> ogg are much better anyhow
<solan> is there an easy way to go from ubuntu to kubuntu without reinstalling?
<AljoshaNL> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<h3sp4wn> aptitude install libxine-extracodecs
<solan> that's it?
<v3ctor> thats it
<johnshaft> Hi. I just installed kubuntu-desktop. When I log into KDE none of my windows have any borders, titlebars, or buttons. Can anyone help?
<solan> hmmm.... didn't experct it to be that easy;)
<solan> when I install kubuntu-desktop, can I still run gnome-desktop or does it replace it completly?
<johnshaft> You can run both.
<AljoshaNL> jeah
<AljoshaNL> of course :)
<AljoshaNL> i STILL cant play mp3 in amarok
<crimsun> which engine are you using for amarok?
<johnshaft> I am running Gnome and it works fine. KDE has no window borders for me tho :(
<AljoshaNL> XINE
<solan> can I choose on boot or something? I'm not completly sure if I want to use KDE og GNOME..
<Aikurn> have you followed the wiki page for restricted formats?
<AljoshaNL> nope :$ just did the 2 aptitudes
<v3ctor> johnshaft: mv ~/.kde ~/.kde.OLD
<v3ctor> and try again
<johnshaft> v3ctor: Thanx. I'll try that.
<AljoshaNL> i have no libxine-extracodecs package
<crimsun> breezy?
<AljoshaNL> no dapper
<crimsun> you don't multiverse enabled
<AljoshaNL> could someone send me his/her sources.list please?
<Aikurn> you could use http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<jpatrick> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<AljoshaNL> i have it enabled and still no libxine-extracodecs
<AljoshaNL> epinephrine: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate
<epinephrine> ?
<AljoshaNL> sorry, copy and pasta eroor
<AljoshaNL> dont mind
<crimsun>   Version table:
<crimsun>      1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 0
<crimsun>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/multiverse Packages
<epinephrine> ok :P
<jpatrick> multiverse..
<AljoshaNL> doesnt work
<AljoshaNL> can somebody just give me a good sources.list?
<dell500> i'm thinkin' of gettin' a seagate 300gb, SATAII internal HD... do they make USB SATAII enclosures? would it be more useful internal or could it be used as internal without much of a speed los
<scott_> v3ctor: Tried deleting .kde didn't help with my window borders missing in KDE
<q00p> dell500: why not just get an external SATA drive? much faster than usb
<dell500> how does that hook up?
<q00p> dell500: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.asp?DEPA=0&type=&Description=sata+external&Submit=ENE&Ntk=all&N=0&minPrice=&maxPrice=&Go.x=0&Go.y=0
<dell500> only reason why i want an external compared to the internal is so i can use it as a portable drive to distrobute music and such
<MachineScrew> dell500: you need a sata card that has external connectors
<v3ctor> scott_: try changing themes etc..
<q00p> dell500: MachineScrew is right sorry ;-) but they're probably there if you can support SATAII internally
<MachineScrew> dell500: as fast as internal
<dell500> well i think i have 4 internal sata connectors... but not SATAII.
<MachineScrew> dell500: there are
<scott_> I tried that - sort of. The control panel comes up with the bottom half of the window off the screen. Since I can't move the window I can't get to the apply button
<scott_> Is there a way to move a window in KDE without having a titlebar?
<netkid91> Don't think so
<netkid91> Wait, corrected myself
<MachineScrew> scott_: hold down alt then click any where on the window and move the window
<v3ctor> no title bar on window?
<netkid91> Beat me to it XD
<q00p> MachineScrew: you keep beating me to the punch ;-)
<MachineScrew> lol
<scott_> Nope. No titlebar. No buttons. Nada.
<q00p> scott_: also try alt-F3 to get a control menu
<netkid91> Scott: Try changing your window dexs in the sys settings
<scott_> dexs?
<v3ctor> yes
<netkid91> *decs
<scott_> Sorry. Still don't quite understand. What do you mean by *decs?
<netkid91> Window Dec's = Window Decorations
<scott_> Ahh. Ok. Thanks guys. I'll try that. Will drop off for a few mins while I log back in under KDE.
<netkid91> Gah...stupid apt-get, my screen locked, interupted it and now I'm going through hell to fix dependincies.....Oh well...No where near as bad as when I was using RPM's, *shuuder*
<uros> hi all! have terrible problem - was playing around with KDE to test it and somehow enabled translucency. The computer is now so slow, it is unusable. In system settings (appearance/style/effects) it is off, however still enabled, even after multiple restart. somebody help me get it off, please
<netkid91> Uhmm....
<netkid91> Try deleting your ~/.kde folder, if you fsck up the settings to the point of extreme error and can't fix it that is always the first thing to do(except it erases all your KDE settings),
<uros> netkid91: after restart will it work?
<netkid91> uros: Hell, you don't even need to reboot your machine, just log off and log back in
<OutoLumo> menu translucency, or what kind of translucency?
<kronoz> i installed kubuntu-desktop to my default ubuntu installation but when I start kde if I click anywhere on the kicker it will crash then reappear, right clicking show their is no log out and lock session buttons either
<netkid91> I think it's window tansluceny
<dell500> what's the difference between the speed of SATA and USB?
<netkid91> A LOT
<netkid91> USB = ~54MBS, SATA=150MBS
<uros> i think so too - the whole windows are translucent. it looks great, but is completely unusable on this machine
<dell500> i thought USB2.0 was like 480
<netkid91> Nope
<netkid91> That would be firewire, AKA IEE1394
<netkid91> *IEEE1394
<netkid91> SATA is still a better bet than external drives
<OutoLumo> uros, try  System Settings -> Desktop -> Window Behavior -> translucency
<dell500> well i'm trying to get a fast solution for backup storage
<dell500> such as a 300 or 400gb internal converted to external to be cheaper
<netkid91> Backup....Just set up a RAID1 array...
<dell500> well i have a raid0 array that is holding my backup now
<netkid91> No, no, no
<netkid91> Raid0 = BAD
<dell500> but i'm gonna put ubuntu/gentoo on one sata and have the other 120 sata for storage for internal, then another 120 internal ide for windows
<dell500> ya i know lol
<dell500> that's why i wanna get rid of it soon
<netkid91> Just mirror your main HD to another with a RAID1 array
<dell500> so i don't have this raid goin' anymore cause i have a lot of stuff to backup, but nowhere to put it
<netkid91> Uhm...
<dell500> but isn't that all that raid1 is? mirroring?
<netkid91> Yup
<netkid91> Since you have 3 120's you *could* set up a RAID5 array
<dell500> cause i have 2 120 sata's right now, and i'd rather have the main os i have run faster to backup storage... ie getting satas for the whole storage process
<uros> outolumo thanks - changed so many settings i forgot where
<dell500> but don't the drives have to be identical
<dell500> ie: all have to be sata or ide or something
<netkid91> No, just ~the same size
<dell500> oh.
<dell500> i didn't know that
<netkid91> Well, yeah
<dell500> lol
<netkid91> For hardware RAID most of the time they do
<netkid91> Might want to check the manual for your controller
<dell500> ya i'm using the software raid array made way back when i got these drives, and software raid doesn't work in windows (or cross platforms for that matter)
<netkid91> You might want to move over to hardware RAID then
<dell500> otherwise i would backup most of the stuff on DVD's and put the rest under windows or something
<dell500> ya, i plan on it
<dell500> more diverse i guess
<q00p> netkid91: raid0 = fast, not bad ;-)
<dell500> ya, raid0 isn't that bad, it's just not good to have if you haven't backed stuff up for a while
<OutoLumo> uros, I take it that helped:-)
<q00p> dell500: right ;-). raid0 is great for stuff that is reconstructable too (like data logs)
<netkid91> q00p: radi0=BAD, if one disk goes, they all do!
<netkid91> If I REALLY need to combine multiple disks I'd use RAID5, at least I have parity data to rebuild my files, with RAID0 once one dies everything is gone
<dell500> very true
<q00p> netkid91: yes, of course that's true. actually, raid10 is better than raid5 in terms of performance but worse in terms of storage efficiency. but raid0 is great for transient data
<dell500> netkid, what does raid5 do?
<_kero> how do i make my font smoth?
<dell500> joins then mirrors?
<netkid91> Or temp stuff
<netkid91> But it's still not something to put important data on
<Kero_1116> ls
<netkid91> No
<Kero_1116> ops
<q00p> netkid91: and there's a lot of that. say you're mastering a DVD. you need a lot of fast storage but not for long. RAID-0 is perfect. same for session data on web applications. or web server logs. stuff like that.
<q00p> netkid91: right exactly. unless you have backups and can spare the time to restore from backups.
<dell500> well what do you guys recommend for me backing up my 200gb collection of music?
<h3sp4wn> raid 5 gives you 2/3 of your space and you can lose any one disk (asuming you are using 3 which is the minimum)
<dell500> and partly movies
<netkid91> Raid 5 is similar to RAID0, it spreads data across multiple disks(3 or more), but on each disk it stores parity info, if one disk goes bad you can rebuild it with the parity on the others.
<q00p> netkid91: it's also nice for a core OS build. very fast, and you can restore by reinstalling. just make sure you stick /etc/, /var, /home/, etc on a different filesystem ;-)
<Kero_1116> How do I make my font smooth in kde?
<q00p> but RAID-5 is much slower than RAID-0, especially for writes.
<dell500> q00p, is that cause it needs to mirror and duplicate the data?
<netkid91> It doesn't mirror data dell
<q00p> no, dell500, RAID-5 doesn't mirror
<q00p> here
<q00p> hold up
<dell500> what does it do
<h3sp4wn> q00p: never noticed the difference with compaq hardware raid
<dell500> i had a tut for raid a while back
<dell500> but i lost it
<q00p> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redundant_array_of_independent_disks
<dell500> ya, that's it
<q00p> easier to post a link ;-)
<netkid91> Kero_1116: What do you mean?
<dell500> so q00p and netkid91 what do you recommend for a backup?
<q00p> dell500: ;-) depends on what you're backing up
<dell500> i've got a plextor dvd rw, but haven't really used it to burn dvds.... i've got like 40discs i can use
<q00p> dell500: just desktop stuff?
<dell500> q00p, music in form of FLAC, SHN, and mp3 and movies
<netkid91> dell500: How much you wanna back up?
<dell500> kinda ya, but mostly music and stuff
<q00p> dell500: i love optical if your stuff will fit. ;-) lasts longer than tape, is more easily read in lots of readers
<Kero_1116> netkid91: like the font in kde is not smooth
<Kero_1116> it isn't good looking
<q00p> dell500: your dvd burner is perfect for that then ;-)
<netkid91> Kero_1116: What video card do you have?
<dell500> All of it so i can put ubuntu on a sata drive
<Kero_1116> i am using my laptop
<Kero_1116> it is an intel
<Kero_1116> 810i i think
<q00p> dell500: or you could just buy an external usb drive, copy everything to it, and then store it at some offsite location. then just burn new files to DVD from time to time
<netkid91> Kero_1116: Hmm....might be the drivers...
<dell500> q00p, but won't burning like 40+ discs overload the dvd burner... and how can i make it take up all the sapce on the discs... i would need a backup utility or something
<Kero_1116> i think it has to do with changing resolution of font
<netkid91> Kero_1116: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<Kero_1116> kubuntu 5.10
<dell500> q00p, that's what i was thinking of doing, be much more hassle free and less work on my already working parts :)
<netkid91> OK, let me think...
<q00p> dell500: no, you won't overload the DVD burner, just keep it relatively cool (room temperature)
<Kero_1116> how do i edit a txt file using gui interface in kde?
<q00p> dell500: use a nice backup program. or just start dragging and dropping into k3b ;-)
<robotgeek> use kate Kero_1116
<netkid91> Also Kero, what resolution are you on, and what DPI are the fonts?
<dell500> lol q00p
<Kero_1116> sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<q00p> Kero_1116: why not open /var/log/xorg.log and read through it? sounds like your resolution is too low for your laptop screen. is your laptop a wide screen or anything weird?
<Kero_1116> forgot the command for gui, instead of sudo
<dell500> anyone ever heard of the company MicroNet?
<netkid91> kdesu
<robotgeek> Kero_1116: kdesu kate /path/t/file.txt
<Kero_1116> thanks
<netkid91> np
<MachineScrew> 33333333333333333333333w
<netkid91> Dang...this dist-upgrade is taking a while...
<MachineScrew> damn kat likes to type
<dell500> lol
<netkid91> I got 3 cats....Nothing new to me machine
<netkid91> I wonder if the ATI drives will work in dapper.....
<netkid91> *drivers...
<calvarez> en donde me bajo el automatix
<MachineScrew> netkid91: one day
<ninHer> calvarez:  http://beerorkid.com/automatix
<MachineScrew> !automatix
<ubotu> well, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<Tm_T> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<Tm_T> this thing is clear: big NO! to automatix, easyubuntu is somewhat replacing it much safer way
<calvarez> thank
<calvarez> como configuro openoffice2 en espaol en kubuntu
<Tm_T> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Tm_T> or use english
<MachineScrew> ya what Tm_T said
<dell500> what kind of HDs should I steer clear for?
<MachineScrew> none realy
<calvarez> thank
<MachineScrew> they all work pretty well in linux
<dell500> well i've had problems with WD i think... i'm not sure
<dell500> that's why i ask... more of a personal question than general one
<MachineScrew> WD is good so is Maxtor but my dads IBM drives are failing
<MachineScrew> also there are drives with 5yr warrenty
<MachineScrew> or 3 yr warenty
<dell500> well i could get a maxtor internal and just get the enclosure for less than $200 i think
<dell500> i love seagate, ime
<MachineScrew> so get those stear clear of 1 year warrenty
<calvarez> openoffice2 in spanish
<calvarez> how to
<MachineScrew> calvarez: run sudo apt-get install language-support-es openoffice.org-l10n-es openoffice.org-help-es myspell-es
<dell500> what's the program that tells you what's running and how much cpu/memory it's using?
<MachineScrew> dell500: top
<Bobrownik> is there an app in linux to test the cpu stability , like prime95 in windows or something like that ?
<MachineScrew> Bobrownik: make the kernel with make -j3
<MachineScrew> but thats kinda over kill
<MachineScrew> Bobrownik: yes sudo apt-get cpuburn or stress
<Bobrownik> im a newb , i have no clue about anything to do with kernel
<MachineScrew> well the last command will get you the progam to do it without involving the kernel besides i was jk
<Bobrownik> ok , ill try the cpu burn , thank you
<MachineScrew> Bobrownik: thats all one word now
<Bobrownik> k
<jarlath> Does anyone that has tried Kubuntu Dapper think that its worth the upgrade? I have a pretty solid Breezy system, but wireless networking doesnt roam and hibernate doesnt work.
<robotgeek> jarlath: well, don't upgrade right away then
<Ferdinand98324> how can I do a screenshoot without using ksnapshot in kubuntu breezy?
<Ferdinand98324> there's any hotkey?
<Tonio_> Ferdinand98324: print screen :)
<Tonio_> Ferdinand98324: if you're using dapper only
<Ferdinand98324> well, I'm using breezy :(
<Ferdinand98324> and it doesn't work
<DiL> you can define your hotkeys and use ksnapshot
<Ferdinand98324> well, I was trying to not use it, but no prob...
<Ferdinand98324> how can I play wma or wav files under kaffeine?
<Ferdinand98324> I search for the codecs
<MachineScrew> print screen key is maped to it
<Tonio_> MachineScrew: with dapper only
<MachineScrew> !wma
<Ferdinand98324> but I get no results
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<MachineScrew> Ferdinand98324: you need w32codecs
<joey^^> How do you select a mixer device in kbuntu? I have onboard and sound card. I tried to use kmix but i don't think it actually selects the mixer device for the entire system. In gnome i just used the volume control app to select the mixer device and it worked.
<MachineScrew> in control panel there is Sound and Multimedia
<joey^^> i looked in there, but that didn't work either
<MachineScrew> there is a hardware tab
<MachineScrew> there you can select what card you want
<Excaliber> Hello
<joey^^> in ubuntu all i did was go into the volume control and did file->select device and changed to my audigy
<MachineScrew> ya I know but kde is a little differnet
<joey^^> MachineScrew: i tried every setting in there, none work
<MachineScrew> joey^^: why do you have 2 sound cards anyway
<joey^^> MachineScrew: well, i have two mixer devices, onboard ac'97 intell chipset and a audigy 2 zs card i installed manually
<Excaliber> Hello everyone.
<MachineScrew> thats a laptop card ?
<joey^^> MachineScrew: they both work fine in ubuntu and gentoo, but i can't seem to get any output from kbuntu :(
<MachineScrew> hmm
<joey^^> na, it's a standard pci
<MachineScrew> on a desktop so it should be possible to turn off the intel card in the BIOS
<MachineScrew> unless you need it
<joey^^> well, normally all you do is a select a mixer device for the system
<MachineScrew> if you need it well damn I never had to use 2 cards
<joey^^> and it uses that
<joey^^> i only have one card, the intel ac'97 is on the motherboard
<MachineScrew> um
<jarlath> robotgeek: thanks.
<Excaliber> Does anyone need any help?
<MachineScrew> well the other thing is open alsa mixer
<Excaliber> ?
<MachineScrew> or to install another program to control the two mixers
<MachineScrew> but because I don't my self have 2 cards installed I can't helpp
<Excaliber> = \
<MachineScrew> have you tried this in other KDE systems
<joey^^> i openned alsamixer, but the problem is that kde tries to take over the sound system just like gnome
<MachineScrew> or just GNOME
<Excaliber> Nice try MachineScrew
<MachineScrew> damn
<Excaliber> Are you trying to play something?
<MachineScrew> because #kde might have an answer
<Excaliber> joey^^, whats the problem?
<MachineScrew> Excaliber: he has 2 sound cards one onboard the other pci
<Excaliber> Hmm.
<jarlath> I've just noticed that kmplayer isn't in the repos. Thats pretty surprising for a kde based distro.
<Excaliber> And what doesn he want to do?
<Excaliber> does*
<MachineScrew> Excaliber: and he wants to control both cards
<Excaliber> Why would he do that?
<Excaliber> Just use one.
<Excaliber> = \
<MachineScrew> Excaliber: with Kmix
<joey^^> Excaliber: i can't get any output from my sound card under kbuntu
<MachineScrew> that what I asked
<Excaliber> Hmm.
<Excaliber> Did you try testing your sound?
<joey^^> well it all works fine using ubuntu and gentoo
<joey^^> only kbuntu wont output any sound
<Excaliber> Test the sound on kubuntu
<MachineScrew> Excaliber: in other words gnome
<Excaliber> system>settings>sound system or something like that
<joey^^> i don't get any sound, thats my point
<joey^^> yep, i tried all that
<joey^^> nothing
<Excaliber> Hmm.
<joey^^> no sound, i think it's trying to use my onboard sound
<joey^^> thats why
<MachineScrew> right
<joey^^> i tried using kmix to select my audigy mixer device
<MachineScrew> did you try pluging in speakers to the onboard card
<joey^^> but i don't think that actually selects the device for the sysem
<joey^^> system*
<joey^^> ye, i could try that
<MachineScrew> ya but that would tell you one is working
<joey^^> ye, i'm gonna have to disc to unravel all these wires
<joey^^> brb
<Excaliber> Why don't you reinstall kde
<joey^^> yep, as i thought works
<joey^^> it's trying to use my onboard mixer
<Excaliber> Hmm.
<Excaliber> Nice job.
<joey^^> kmix wont select my audigy device
<joey^^> in gnome i just did volume control file-.select device and changed to my audigy and it worked fine
<Excaliber> Hmm.
<joey^^> i can't see a way to do the same thing in kbuntu though
<Excaliber> well kde is way different from gnome
<joey^^> kmixer doesn't allow you to change mixer device and the multimedia system settings doesn't have a mixer device selection
<joey^^> so i'm stumped :(
<Excaliber> hmm.
<Excaliber> Hello.
<Excaliber> Anyone else need help?
<joey^^> yes... :/
<joey^^> ok, looks like im going back to ubuntu
<m_tadeu> good night everyone...after installing kubuntu5.1 amd64 my pcmcia modem don't seem to work
<m_tadeu> does anyone know if there is a problem with the pcmcia or serial driver in kernel 2.6.12?
<harleypig> I just upgraded to Dapper on a dual core amd64 athlon system.
<harleypig> I can't seem to get x working again.
<harleypig> basically, startx starts then hangs.  I have an nvidia card
<harleypig> using "nv" driver appears to be working corectly ...
<Ferdinand98324> I've installed w32codecs but I can't play WMV files, I tried installing xine plugin to kaffeine
<Ferdinand98324> but kaffeine is still saying "can't finde the decoder"
<Ferdinand98324> when kaffeine starts it says that w32 has been installed successfully, and all other libraries
<Ferdinand98324> what can I do for playing .WMV files under kaffeine?
<Ferdinand98324> the same happens with .WAV files
<Kev1n> Ferdinand98324 i will be watching for an answer as I have exactly the same problem
<paulvolk> Hey Guys
<Kev1n> :)
<Ferdinand98324> Kevin, how can I send that red private message? :s
<paulvolk> I have a question, When I installed my system it never came kynaptic instead a program called adept. Should I install kynaptic and use it or just stick with adept?
<Kev1n> adpt is very good
<Kev1n> adept is excellent
<paulvolk> so just stick with it?
<Kev1n> ferninado98234: i dont understand your question
<Kev1n> paulvolk: yes mate
<Ferdinand98324> someone have any idea about working with WMV files under kaffine?...I got correctly installed w32codecs
<paulvolk> ok thanks
<Sergi0> Ferdinand98324: you could try vlc, it runs alot, its somewhere in the repro's
<Ferdinand98324> sergio, do u mean the VLC player
<Ferdinand98324> ?
<Ferdinand98324> I solved my KDE 3.5.2 problem yesterday XD
<Ferdinand98324> :D
<mvv> what's the easy way of converting a second (NTFS) harddisk to linux a filesystem?
<Sergi0> mvv: u know cfdisk? in terminal, use that, it does wonders :)
<Sergi0> mvv: oh converting... hmm
<Sergi0> mvv: just get the data out of there what u need, then repartition it, set it back after that? thats the easy way
<mvv> Sergi0: no the data may delete (no i only know fdisk)
<Sergi0> mvv: may what? its okay to delete or not?
<mvv> yes i have put the data on another computer already :)
<mvv> can i just do mkfs.ext3?
<harleypig> well, on the plus side, it seems I can now use my wireless card with smp enabled
<harleypig> but I can't seem to get nvidia to work under smp.
<harleypig> (this is under Dapper)
<Sergi0> mvv: you can use that after you partition the disk yes
<harleypig> anyone know of anything I can do?
<mvv> okey, thanks Sergi0, i think i know what todo and with some manpage reading i'll get there probably... (and if not i'll scream here again, lol )
<Sergi0> mvv: yeah, its not that hard, gl!
<Ferdinand98324> I can't play mp3
<Ferdinand98324> under xmms either :(
<Sergi0> Ferdinand98324: check the forums or wiki, there should be alot of info about it
<Sergi0> hi mvv :)
<mvv> hi (my modem in unstable ;( )
<Ferdinand98324> hi wmv :(
<mvv> when i do cfdisk /dev/sdb i get: FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive Press any key to exit cfdisk
<mvv> oh, shoot me
<mvv> works, sry
#kubuntu 2006-04-23
* Sergi0 shoots
<benkong2> hello all, I am on Dapper flight 5 and my firefox has the check for updates button grayed out. Anyone know why?
<crimsun> benkong2: that's the way it's compiled.
<benkong2> crimsun: ok thanks, how does one get 1.5.02 then or is that not possible?
<crimsun> install it in ~, /opt, or wait for it to go into Dapper.
<benkong2> crimsun: ok thanks I'll wait :P
<me2win> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<xbox_sky> kmail: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkmailprivate.so: undefined symbol: _ZN4KPIM8Identity4nullE
<xbox_sky> anyone???? what should I do?
<sola1> I'm trying to install kubuntu-desktop and I'v completed $sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, but the only thing that's changed is the login-screen... the desktop is still GNOME....
<sola1> can any1 help me fix it?
<mvv> sola1: you have to choose in the login screen by clicking on the left icon
<sola1> the left icon?
<sola1> the login screen was KDE, but the desktop is still gnome...
<mvv> yeah, there's a pulldown menu where you can choose
<sola1> and that changes the desktop?
<mvv> yes
<sola1> thanks... I'll give it a try;)
<sola1> mvv: thx man:)
<mvv> np
<fjellrev1> How can I asign a command to a specific button?or even better,a mouse button
<sola1> I'm trying to clean ut the menus by do what this guide [http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/13/ubuntu-to-kubuntu-keeping-the-menus-clean/#547]  says, but I get a syntax error on 'done'...
<Petecakes> What's that command again that wipes your hard drive in five characters?
<Petecakes> It's like rm -rs / or something.
<Petecakes> </n00b>
<solan> any1?
<crimsun> solan: which command did you type?
<solan> can any1 help me clean up my menus? i'v got both kde and gnome desktop installed and I want to only show the programs that are connected with the desktop in it's menu.. I'm trying to use the [http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/13/ubuntu-to-kubuntu-keeping-the-menus-clean/#547]  guide, but I get a syntax error...
<solan> crimsun: I tried to creat the clener.sh script, and I got the syntax error when I typed done...
<solan> *cleaner.sh
<captainbraille> what command should I use instead of make?
<crimsun> solan: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/666062
<crimsun> solan: that's what you'd paste at the prompt
<solan> crimsun: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/666068
<captainbraille> how do I run a script?
<crimsun> solan: 1) it's all _one_ line; 2) do not paste the hash mark
<solan> crimsun: what?
<crimsun> the command you just showed me has two errors. I just stated them.
<solan> crimsun: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/666076
<crimsun> dude, don't paste the \
<solan> crimsun: aaah.... I'll try that;)
<mvv> is it normal when you've partitioned a 300GB disk in ext3 that the used space already is 14.10GB? (no files on disk)
<solan> crimsun: noting happens....
<crimsun> solan: does it give you a prompt back?
<crimsun> as in the '#'
<solan> nope...
<crimsun> what does it do?
<solan> crimsun: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/666084     and nothing else happens...
<crimsun> so what happens when you press enter?
<solan> crimsun: nothing...
<solan> it just hopps down a line...
<crimsun> dude, you made another typo
<solan> do-oh!
<crimsun> the space between the = and the $i is _critical_
<StarOcean> hmm
<StarOcean> liveCD doesn't really work for me
<solan> crimsun: when I corrected the typo, it doesn't prompt anything back...
<crimsun> solan: does it do the same thing as before?
<solan> nope... it just gives the command line back....
<crimsun> just the hash mark?
<crimsun> '#'
<solan> jupp...
<crimsun> good, that's what it's supposed to do.
<solan> mkay.. do I have to log in again for it to work?
<solan> I'll try and reboot;)
<gnuton> hi
<carlos> hello.....can omeone tell me how to edit the resolution of my kde display?? it was working fine in native resolution of 1024x768, but now its booting in 800x600 and thats just ugly...cant find the out how to change it back
<carlos> anyone know how to edit the display resolution in KDE?
<mvv> carlos: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mvv> not even one minute :(
<OdyX> Hey.
<OdyX> How is it to rebuild Kde's file associations ?
<mvv_zZz> OdyX: kcontrol - KDE-components - file associations
<OdyX> mvv_zZz: Thanks... my solution is "kbuildsycoca"
<OdyX> :D
<gnuton> hi
<slow-motion> n8
<webgis> dev
<stodge> What engine do you use with Amarok?
<stodge> I have no sound coming from Amarok - any suggestions?
<stodge> Kubuntu Breezy
<thompa> have you checked kmixer first
<stodge> Yes
<thompa> !alsa
<ubotu> well, alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<thompa> go to amarok settings first
<thompa> settings: configure Amarok
<thompa> there is Engine
<thompa> try changing "Output Plug in"
<stodge> Ive tried alsa, oss, esd, arts, jack
<stodge> alsa and oss give errors
<thompa> type alsaconfig
<stodge>  /dev/dsp already in use
<stodge> I dont have alsaconfig installed
<thompa> stodge: you can install alsa-tools from synaptic
<stodge> alsa-utils?
<crimsun> we currently don't ship alsaconf in alsa-utils
<gnuton> Hi guy! anyone can tell me why my kubuntu box after a dist-upgrade (dapper) have a dns lookup too slow?
<crimsun> stodge: configure amarok's gstreamer engine to use alsasink
<stodge> still no sound even with alsasink
<crimsun> stodge: do you get any sound at all?
<stodge> doesnt look like it
<crimsun> stodge: pastebin ``lspci -v && lspci -nv && cat /proc/asound/cards && tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat && amixer -c0''
<thompa> are you sure front sound is up in kmixer?
<thompa> for me pc speaker does nothing
<stodge> Front sound is up in kmixer
<stodge> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/666196
<stodge> Dont know what I did but it's working
<stodge> In kmixer, the switches tab, I enabled is2 mixer out..
<stodge> Oh I see
<stodge> SPDIF Out was selected
<djk_> crimsun: is it possible to disable the oom-killer?
<stodge> Anyway thanks for your help
<crimsun> djk_: on the fly? not with our kernel, no
<crimsun> most kernels have to be compiled without the oom killer
<djk_> mmh. it's rather annoying.
* luke_ is listening to "Teenage Dirtbag" by Wheatus [amaroK] 
<biquillo> hi, I'm looking for a easy app to rip dvds, any suggestion?
<jindiaz> hey, just a quick one, whats the command for getting into the log files for konversation via konquerer again?
<djk_> biquillo: dvd::rip, acidrip...
<biquillo> I tried dvd::rip in the second tab I got "STDIN player command: xine not found : NOT Ok"
<biquillo> but I have xine player installed
<djk_> biquillo: that's not important, besides, you can use mplayer in that tab iirc.
<biquillo> ok, thx
<os2mac> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<mischko> Where to get firefox latest from repository (or 1.5.0.1)?
<CheeseBurgerMan> It's only available in dapper - you have to download it from mozilla.com
<CheeseBurgerMan> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<mischko> CheeseBurgerMan, Thanks.
<CheeseBurgerMan> NP
<Zoohouse> Quick question. I just bought a 19'' wide screen LCD monitor. I go to Sys Settings, Display and 1280 x 1024. How do I change the ress it can be bigger then 1280 x 1024 and for wide screen?
<thompa> not sure to use maildir or mbox? which is better for moving files?
<mischko> !thunderbird
<ubotu> I heard thunderbird is a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<thompa> Zoohouse: edit xorg.conf
<Zoohouse> thompa, no other way?
<Zoohouse> no k tool or anything?
<thompa> is there something in settings dont know
<robotgeek> thompa: mbox is easy to move (all mail is in one file), but chance of corrutpion is greater. i prefer maildr, so i can read mail using mutt and kmail simultaneosuly
<robotgeek> Zoohouse, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thompa> if its nvidia i use nvidia settings gui
<Zoohouse> thompa, thats true, let me try that brb
<Zoohouse> thompa, my display device shows up as a crt
<thompa> do what robotgeek said
<mischko> !thunderbird1.5
<ubotu> hmm... thunderbird1.5 is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThunderbirdNewVersion
<thompa> Zoohouse: thanks ill use maildir then, i think i had trouble with mbox transfer
<thompa> i have one cross-distro problem: when i type something it jumps and if im not looking my sentences are jumbled.
<thompa> its very annoying, and i have to retype everything
<CheeseBurgerMan> thompa: Are you using a touchpad by any chance?
<mischko> what's the root password on a kubuntu install? It didn't ask for one during the install that I recall but it won't let me do root.
<thompa> yes, but im not touching it
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell mischko about root
<mischko> robotgeek, thanks.
<CheeseBurgerMan> thompa: It's very sensitive about being tapped for clicking, disable it if you cant.
<CheeseBurgerMan> can*
<thompa> CheeseBurgerMan: can the keyboard typing be affected by that?
<thompa> ill try disable, see if helps,
<Excaliber> Hello.
<Excaliber> deso anyone know about kafeine?
<Excaliber> kaffeine
<Excaliber> does*
<Hobbsee_away> !+ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<Excaliber> Hello hobbsee
<Hobbsee_away> hey...
<Hobbsee_away> i'm not really here..
<Excaliber> lol
<Excaliber> do you know how to play .mp3 files on kubuntu?
<robotgeek> Excaliber, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<djk_> does the [Ku|U] ubuntu live-cd come with gparted or qtparted or just parted?
<robotgeek> djk_: i think it comes with qtparted
<_abbenormal> hello all
<_abbenormal> is there a problem with the new dapper cd not booting
<_abbenormal> d/led iso burnt with k3b as a iso
<djk_> robotgeek: thanks. would you know how long it approximately takes to resize an ext3 (20->18) && swap (1->3) ?
<robotgeek> djk_: sorry, havent used the resize feature ever
<_abbenormal> depends on how big the drives are
<djk_> neither have i.
<_abbenormal> on smaller partions it only takes a few minutes
<CheeseBurgerMan> thompa: Sorry, I had to leave on very short notice. But yes, the keyboard can be effected depending on where your cursor is.
<_abbenormal> is there a place i can get a new release ie daily for dapper 6.06
<StarOcean> Erm... When I try to use kubuntu's LiveCD, it always freezes at "Checking battery state..."
<crimsun> _abbenormal: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<StarOcean> Is there anyway for me to fix it/bypass it?
<_abbenormal> thanks ill look
<robotgeek> StarOcean: there might be a acpi=off option, not sure how to pass it
<StarOcean> Would I face the same problem if I install kubuntu instead of using the LiveCD?
<_abbenormal> thanks getting it
<CheeseBurgerMan> StarOcean: I'd imagine
<StarOcean> thanks
<_abbenormal> crimsun, is that ubuntu or kubuntu
<crimsun> the former
<_abbenormal> ok cool
<ferrouswheel> hi all
<_abbenormal> hey
<Hobbsee> _abbenormal: that'd be uubntu
<ferrouswheel> been ages since i've used IRC - campus proxy doesn't allow IRC traffic :(
<Hobbsee> ferrouswheel: ouch.  ours does - it's very nice!
<ferrouswheel> Hobbsee: lucky ;P
<_abbenormal> ya i know but i found the kubuntu one so its all good
<Hobbsee> _abbenormal: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<_abbenormal> ya im a player so once i got a little info i can find stuff from there most of the time
<ferrouswheel> do kubuntu people tend to use Konversation? Any one gone from xchat to Konversation before?
<_abbenormal> i did once
<CheeseBurgerMan> ferrouswheel: I don't really like X-Chat much, so yes, I use Konversation. :)
<_abbenormal> it wasnt fun
<ferrouswheel> heh
<_abbenormal> had some of the servers kline me for using it
<Hobbsee> ferrouswheel: i use konversation
<ferrouswheel> I liked xchat, but for no particular reason, so i'm giving Konversation a go :)
<_abbenormal> it is a nice setup
<ferrouswheel> anyway to get transparency in the Konversation chat window? (i know it is completely unnecesary, but still..)
<_abbenormal> i guess old habits are hard to get out of
<dipnlik> hi all. does anyone recommend a podcast receiver other than amarok?
<CheeseBurgerMan> CastPodder
<thompa> is koffice 1.5 out of beta?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yes
<introverse> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<thompa> if i use xgl can i simply disable it in case of problems or is there no way back?
<thompa> !koffice
<ubotu> KOffice is a free, integrated office suite for KDE. Included is word processing, spreadsheet, flowcharting, image manipulation applications and many more. See http://koffice.kde.org
<thompa> what isnt koffice 1.5 in the repos already if its stable?
<thompa> or even on dapper
<thompa> no matter ill add it
<dipnlik> CheeseBurgerMan: will try it, thanks :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> thompa: there are repos for it. :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> thompa: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-15.php
<thompa> thanks found it
<CheeseBurgerMan> dipnlik: It's like Juice/iPodder
<thompa> right at top,
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yep. :P
<Hobbsee> thompa: it's applying to be...
<thompa> ok
<thompa> i need only one of the repos on the list right?
<thompa> 2 are down anyway
<CheeseBurgerMan> You only need one.
<thompa> ok well only first one works anyway
<thompa> i really like koffice, it seems simple for what i do, dont know about pdf, but theres OOo
<dipnlik> CheeseBurgerMan: castpodder isnotavailabel on my adept =\ is it Qt or gtk?
<CheeseBurgerMan> gtk
<CheeseBurgerMan> iPodder is in the repos, you can install that
<CheeseBurgerMan> It'll get you all the dependencies installed anyway. :P
<dipnlik> CheeseBurgerMan: why do you prefer castpodder to ipodder?
<CheeseBurgerMan> It's newer
<thompa> it seems you have to install koffice as seperate compnents or there are dpend issues
<CheeseBurgerMan> thompa: Dunno, I just installed everything. :P
<thompa> i guess i can apt force it
<mischko> !xine
<ubotu> mischko: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mischko> What's the best software to view DVD's?
<Hobbsee> mischko: kaffiene works pretty well
<tarmath> I use kaffeine too
<tarmath> I dont like totem nor mplayer much
<tarmath> they've always been buggy for me
<Nomad411> I sthere a unix2dos command in Kubuntu ?
<LeeJunFan> I use xine for most of my video playing.
<mischko> I'm finding I need to install some extras from universe/multiverse to get DVD working better. We'll see.
<produkt> I need help!
<CheeseBurgerMan> Great.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Care to elaborate?
<produkt> I'm on the live cd right now, I got kubuntu to install, but it hangs when I try to boot it up
<LeeJunFan> produkt: here it is - just fill in the blank ____________________.
<CheeseBurgerMan> produkt: OK, where does it hang?
<LeeJunFan> produkt: try hitting alt-Fn keys until you see one which might say which package or function it's messing up on.
<produkt> right at the start of booting into kubuntu ... saving default or something then says boot right after
<LeeJunFan> I think ctrl-alt-f2 is the one you want.
<produkt> I'll try that out
<LeeJunFan> oh wait, nevermind.
<LeeJunFan> I was thinking of during install not after.
<produkt> oh
<LeeJunFan> I'm not sure what's it's doing at saving default, if you get the exact text it can probably be grepped in the initscripts to find out what's going on right after it prints that.
<dipnlik> is there a way to make gtk apps put their menus on top, mac os-style, like the qt apps?
<LeeJunFan> That's why I hate splash screens they hide too much, what about if you try booting the recovery option when it asks what you want to boot into?
<produkt> I tried recovery also... both options just hang at the word boot
<CheeseBurgerMan> LeeJunFan: I dislike my splash screen because it's an ugly pink-blue gradient. :P
<Pherdinand> I've decompressed the file "install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz" in order to install under KUBUNTU Breezy
<Pherdinand> but, it doesn't work...I was using /usr/lib/kde3 and /usr/share/apps/konqueror
<Pherdinand> where's the right path for installing Macromedia Flash for Konqueror under Breezy?
<joey^^> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<joey^^>   mplayer-nogui: Depends: libpolyp0 but it is not installable
<Pherdinand> thanks
<joey^^> huh? i can't install mplayer?
<Pherdinand> I ran the install file from macromedia in those paths but I can't see flash websites
<Pherdinand> joey you can find the dependencies and install that file manually
<Pherdinand> under kubuntu.org
<joey^^> what a pain in the ass
<Pherdinand> someone can help me with my macromedia flash-konqueror problem, plz?
<Pherdinand> you tell me, I was doing that just a few hours ago for upgrading KDE to 3.5.2
<joey^^> i can't believe mplayer wont install, it's such a basic package that everyone uses
<Pherdinand> I was reading in google something about importing flash plugins from firefox, but it doesn't works either
<Pherdinand> so, I tried 3 ways: importing the plugin from firefox, installing in one path, and installing to another path...any idea?
<Pherdinand> does konqueror play flash movies?
<LeeJunFan> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<produkt> I should be able to mount my partition from the live cd shouldn't I?
<Pherdinand> Joey, I can't believe the same thing
<joey^^> !gstreamer
<ubotu> joey^^: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<LeeJunFan> produkt: yeah.
<produkt> what if it says it can't?
<LeeJunFan> produkt: what error does it give?
<Pherdinand> produkt, if you write "df" you can see the free space?
<LeeJunFan> produkt: are you doing from gui or cmdline?
<joey^^> grr, sound doesn't work, video doesn't work, can't install mplayer
<joey^^> ....
<produkt> mount: cant find /dev/hda3 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<produkt> gui
<produkt> I can see the partition in gported
<produkt> and in /mnt
<produkt> or /media
<produkt> same thing
<LeeJunFan> produkt: do it from cmdline. mkdir /tmp/hda3 && mount /dev/hda3 /tmp/hda3
<LeeJunFan> produkt: probably need to use sudo (I dunno, never done live CD).
<produkt> won't let me or mount it or idk
<Pherdinand> joey, you can check in here
<Pherdinand> http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/breezy/web/index.es.html
<LeeJunFan> doesn't make sense - I always install mplayer.
<joey^^> i got mplayer, it was my source list that was borked
<LeeJunFan> joey^^: what version of kubuntu?
<LeeJunFan> joey^^: ah.
<joey^^> just got to fix sound now
<joey^^> so many layers to deal with
<joey^^> alsa, gstreamer, alsasink, artsd
<LeeJunFan> joey^^: you that unlucky all the time? :) I don't think I've ever installed kubuntu and not had everything work right.
<joey^^> lucky you :)
<LeeJunFan> joey^^: 30 systems at our library, 7 at work, 3 at home. :p
<CheeseBurgerMan> I've only had to deal with the sound driver, video driver, and wifi when I install Kubuntu. :)
<ferrouswheel> how does one tell kde to use firefox as the default web browser?
<joey^^> the sound driver etc works
<DjDarkman> hy ,i had power outage ,and now my partition that uses fat32 filesystem is always mounted read only no mather what i do ,what shoud i do?
<Pherdinand> well, I gave up with my monitor resolution
<Pherdinand> joey, do u have breezy?
<Pherdinand> depper?
<Pherdinand> *
<joey^^> it's kde/gstreamer/alsasink/artsd not selecting the right device.
<LeeJunFan> ferrouswheel: system settings, user account, default applications
<kosh> ferrouswheel: kcontrol -> kde components -> component chooser -> web browser
<ferrouswheel> LeeJunFan: thanks! (haven't been using kde long, used to be a gnome guy)
<LeeJunFan> DjDarkman: fskc.vfat /dev/[device] 
<joey^^> i can play raw pcm wav files using aplay
<CheeseBurgerMan> ferrouswheel: Congrats on coming to the...blue side. :P
<ferrouswheel> kosh: thanks to you too :)
<joey^^> it's just gstreamer/kde etc etc.. are using my onboard sound device instead of my audigy sound card
<joey^^> no visible way to select device
<kosh> joey^^: why not just disable your onboard sound card?
<LeeJunFan> kosh: except kcontrol is unfortunately hidden because it's just so confusing for windows users.
<ferrouswheel> CheeseBurgerMan: yeah, i'm still having trouble with the busy-ness of kde - but the it's all configurable so i just have to tell apps to NOT put 200 buttons on the toolbar ;P
<joey^^> in gnome you just do volume control->file->change device and select your card
<kosh> LeeJunFan: I just knew exactly where it was in kcontrol and had not found it yet in the kubuntu panel
<joey^^> krosh: it works fine in ubuntu, gentoo just not kbuntu, so it suggest kbuntu is the problem not the onboard sound
<kosh> kosh: I just always disable the onboard sound so there is NEVER a question any application about which to use
<joey^^> infact it does work in kubuntu if i use aplay
<CheeseBurgerMan> kosh: Kcontrol isn't in the Kubuntu panel by default, either go to 'run' or open a terminal and type 'kcontrol'
<joey^^> it's just all apps that go through gstreamer/artsd etc etc.. seem to be impossible to configure
<kosh> CheeseBurgerMan: just hit alt-f2 and type kcontrol
<LeeJunFan> CheeseBurgerMan: yeah, one of the first things I add to my menu. good ole kcontrol.
<CheeseBurgerMan> LeeJunFan: Same here. :)
<kosh> joey^^: artsd I know how to set, kcontrol -> sound and multimedia -> sound system -> hardware  and tell it the device location
<kosh> while I am running kubuntu it is not a normal kubuntu config :)
<DjDarkman> joey^^: u want to use another soundcard?
<joey^^> kosh: tried all that, has no effect
<tarmath> joey^^: try kmix
<kosh> it started out as debian about 5 years ago and I have just kept upgrading it
<joey^^> tried kmix, multimedia system settings, no effetc
<CheeseBurgerMan> kosh: lol
<LeeJunFan> kosh: I've still got some files in my home dir from redhat V2 or 3. hehe
<DjDarkman> sorro joey^^ wasn`t here ,but do you want to switch the default soundcard?
<kosh> LeeJunFan: I think I have deleted most of those already, the system started out as redhat, was upgraded to mandrake and then live switched to debian about 5-6 years ago
<LeeJunFan> kosh: hehe, we took the same path.
<kosh> I don't see how those things can have no effect, I have done that before and never had an issue, however the correct way would be to just disable the onboard sound
<kosh> then there is no problem at all
<joey^^> i created a .asoundrc file with a device alias. this works with aplay but has no effect with other kde apps. thats because gstreamer/artsd/artsink all take over the sound system. i don't know where the settings for these services are
<kosh> the arts settings are in that control panel, you just set the device location and hit apply
<kosh> that will change arts
<tarmath> kmix is plugged right into alsa isnt it
<kosh> no idea about gstreamer and neither of those will effect xine
<DjDarkman> joey^^: can you put your .asoundrc file content to the pastebin ,i had same issue and i fixed it maybe i can help you
<kosh> however I don't touch gstreamer in anything
<DjDarkman> kosh: that only effects arts
<tarmath> artsd and gstreamer should be plugged into alsa too, unless you changed it
<kosh> tarmath: kmix is just the mixer
<joey^^> djdarkman: the .asoundrc works fine, aplay can use the device and i get output using my audigy2 card, it's just other apps that use gstreamer/artsd that don't work
<kosh> I know other ways to do it also but they are a pain
<tarmath> if you open kaffeine, change the engine to gstreamer, then get into gstreamer engine settings, you'll see what gstreamer is plugged to
<tarmath> mine's in alsalink
<kosh> the other good way is to change the module load bindings so that the audigy card is the default and the onboard is secondary
<tarmath> then, it's a matter of getting alsa to work
<DjDarkman> joey^^: i have too soundcards and everything works with the second
<joey^^> tarmath: yes, alsasink, but how does one configure that gstreamer plugin is the question?
<kosh> however if you are not using the onboard sound card then why not just disable it
<joey^^> infact how do you configure gstreamer, i can't find any kind of settings at all for it or alsasink
<tarmath> joey^^: okay playing an mp3 with kaffeine
<kosh> joey^^: if you want anything beyond stereo you can'
<kosh> can't use gstreamer
<tarmath> joey^^: i mean try playing an mp3 with kaffeine, first using gstreamer, then xine
<LeeJunFan> hehe, I found that if you wanted anything better than silence you can't use gstreamer :)
<LeeJunFan> I'm glad xine engine is the default in dapper.
<DjDarkman> LeeJunFan: realy?
<kosh> gstreamer is such a pos still
<tarmath> is gstreamer really that bad? it seems like a good idea, maybe it just needs to nurture a bit...?
<LeeJunFan> DjDarkman: for some reason I never had any luck with it. I dunno what the prob was, but xine was headache free.
<joey^^> tarmath: neither amarok nor kaffine can play mp3 on the default installation of kubuntu
<joey^^> tarmath: probably needs some kind of extra gstreamer plugins
<LeeJunFan> libs
<tarmath> amarok: they both use the xine engine by default, if one cannot work, then the other will not either, or any other program for that matter. i suspect your problem is within alsa
<DjDarkman> i mean LeeJunFan ,does kubuntu dapper uses xine instead of arts?
<tarmath> the heck is amarok...
<LeeJunFan> DjDarkman: yeah.
<LeeJunFan> DjDarkman: not instead of arts, instead of gstreamer
<joey^^> it's odd as well
<ferrouswheel> joey^^: gsteamer0.8-mad for mp3
<tarmath> joey^^: open kmix and see if you card is listed
<kosh> tarmath: it is as old as arts and still sucks very badly, they still can only do stereo and it is not very stable at all
<LeeJunFan> DjDarkman: and the only thing to install to get mp3 playing is xine-extracodecs
<joey^^> ferrouswheel: thanks
<DjDarkman> after fsck.vfat how do i tell my system to mount my partition correcly?
<kosh> tarmath: xine can do 7.1 no problem, and I have had no stability problems with it in years
<LeeJunFan> DjDarkman: sudo mount -oremount,rw [mountpoint]  if it's mounted now as ro
<tarmath> kosh: as old as arts? isnt arts damned old? I read that arts would be dropped probly for gstreamer as of kde4
<LeeJunFan> DjDarkman: otherwize sudo mount -orw /dev/[dev]  [mountpoint] 
<DjDarkman> i don`t like arts ,it always causes me problems
<kosh> tarmath: what was the original plan about a year or so ago but that has been dropped, instead a media framework has been made which allows you to choose
<kosh> tarmath: so with kde4 you will be able to use arts, gstreamer xine etc or if your card is advanced enough just use alsa directly
<tarmath> kosh: xine is indeed elite, but it's using ms windows codecs isnt it? then if the patents on these are ever enforced, it's goes down the toilet.. or am I confused?
<kosh> tarmath: so if you have a modern sb card you can just drop the sound frameworks entirely
<LeeJunFan> Personally I just don't understand why someone can't let the kernel handle multiple streams and get rid of all the incompatability issues with all the different sound daemons.
<joey^^> might seem a stupid question, but why doesn't kubuntu come installed with the gstreamer plugin for mp3's ?
<kosh> tarmath: umm it can't use that stuff but only for decoding windows files
<tarmath> !mp3
<dave__> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<kosh> tarmath: not for just standard audio stuff
<tarmath> joey^^: man dont tell me you havent installed the support for the restricted formats...
<LeeJunFan> tarmath: not much point if he can't play sounds anyway :p
<joey^^> tarmath: na, i was testing sound using wav's
<tarmath> kosh: Im not sure I totally understand you, dont we need a framework between the file formats and alsa? thats the job of gstreamer/xine/etc... the sound card is always directly plugged with alsa
<nightskywind83> while we're on the subject of sound
<LeeJunFan> pull your own finger!
<nightskywind83> i have successfully enabled mp3 playback after reading the helpful info at the above URL
<nightskywind83> but Kaudiocreator won't encode my wav's to mp3's
<kosh> tarmath: arts gstreamer etc do a lot more then just do decoding, they also do sound mixing and the sound mixing part is not needed on good cards
<nightskywind83> error message produced is as follows
<nightskywind83> The selected encoder was not found.
<nightskywind83> The wav file has been removed. Command was: lame --preset standard --tt '' --ta '' --tl '' --ty '0' --tn '01' --tg 'Unknown' '/home/andy/cd/Track03.wav' '/home/andy/mp3/ - 01 - .mp3'
<LeeJunFan> nightskywind83: did you install lame?
<DjDarkman> kosh: are cmedias considered good soundcars? :)
<nightskywind83> yes
<tarmath> good? they're eternal
<tarmath> cant break em
<kosh> DjDarkman: don't know
<kosh> DjDarkman: by good I mean things like supports hardware mixing
<nightskywind83> but perhaps a reinstall is in order
<DjDarkman> kosh: it supports hw mixing ,in windows...here no hw mix :(
<kosh> DjDarkman: with the sblive, audigy etc cards you can send 32 to 64 sound streams to the card at the same time and it can mix them itself
<kosh> DjDarkman: then the card probably does not have hardware mixing
<kosh> DjDarkman: lots of stuff pretends to do that and says it does that but it is often a driver hack
<tarmath> kosh: I see, but the framework is still needed anyway, even without sound mixing and shit, and software is needed to tune it anyway
<tarmath> hmm shitty sentence
<kosh> tarmath: for instance xine does not do mixing at all it just does decoding
<tarmath> kosh: it's alsa's job to control mixing no?
<DjDarkman> this power outage will give me a headache
<kosh> tarmath: alsa does not normally do mixing, I don't know if it can
<kosh> tarmath: alsa just provides a low level interface to the sound card
<DjDarkman> i can`t make my system to mount my partition to read and write
<tarmath> kosh: but if the sound card has audio mixing capabilities, it has to go through alsa to be accessible to software..?
<ferrouswheel> kosh: if alsa can't do mixing then how are programs meant to access the hardware mixing support?
<LeeJunFan> DjDarkman: check dmesg - see if there's any info there.
<tarmath> DjDarkman: filesystem?
<kosh> cards that support hardware mixing support something called multiopen
<kosh> alsa does not have to do anything special to support the hardware mixing on the card
<DjDarkman> tarmath:  fat32 ,i had power outage and now i get hell because of that
<_abbenormal> thanks guys if have problems ill be back
<tarmath> DjDarkman: oh you were able before and not anymore?
<kosh> if a card supports hardware mixing it will just work easily
<DjDarkman> tarmath: sure i was ,now i can`t continue my downloads
<tarmath> DjDarkman: har, sorry to hear that...
<LeeJunFan> DjDarkman: did fsck report any problems? if so you need to run it with -a or -r option to actually repair them.
<tarmath> kosh: hardware mixing still cant be let free like that always turned on, with hardware features comes an interface to control it, alsa's job is to make soundcards's features available to software...
<DjDarkman> yes LeeJunFan so u say it didn`t fix it?
<kosh> for instance a sblive supports 32 multiopen, that means you can open the card 32 times without any problems
<LeeJunFan> DjDarkman: from 'man fsck.vfat' If -a and -r are absent, the file system is only checked, but not repaired.
<kosh> the way that is exposed to software is that you just open the sound card and send a file to it
<kosh> that is how ALL sound cards should be
<tarmath> hmm
<DjDarkman> my soundcards supports 17 or 16 streams but it simply doesn`t work with alsa
<kosh> the card probably doesn't really support it then
<crimsun> is it a soundstorm?
<DjDarkman> kosh: then in windows why do i does hw mixing work?
<kosh> I have seen some reviews for the windows side of the cards and some cards that said they supported multiopen showed very high cpu usage when doing it indicating that it was no truly happening in hardware
<tarmath> but there's still software that lets one adjust the sound, if this software isnt using alsa's interface with the card, then it can only modify the file before it gets to the card, that way you're not using the hardware feature but using the cpu to fake one...
<crimsun> windows's directsound/kernel streaming is completely software.
<kosh> DjDarkman: it is unlikely that is it mixing in hardware ,windows hides all the mixing stuff and has for years
<kosh> however there is a way to do that in linux transparently
<kosh> there is some kind of alsa thing where you can have it do software mixing transparently, however if you have a card that does hardware mixing that costs you cpu time for nothing and so it is still being worked on
<kosh> however the dapper developers could have used that
<kosh> and breezy
<kosh> let me find the link
<crimsun> it was enabled in Breezy
<kosh> ah ok
<DjDarkman> that would help me kosh
<crimsun> dmix is enabled by default for cards that are known not to support multiopen
<DjDarkman> ohh dmix
<kosh> yeah that is it
<kosh> crimsun: where is dmix configured so I know if it was turned on or not?
<DjDarkman> i tried it but didn`t understand it`s syntax and didn`t seem to work and no official alsa forum and/or channel :(
<tarmath> is there a way to see if dmix in on for a given soundacard? :)
<crimsun> kosh: via alsa-lib
<kosh> just want to make sure that it is off for me
<crimsun> it's definitely off for emu10k1
<kosh> cool
<crimsun> the only drivers for which it's enabled have explicit dmix clauses in /usr/share/alsa/cards/
<tarmath> thats what I got too
<kosh> I have an audigy2 zs plat pro
<crimsun> note the distinct lack of /usr/share/alsa/cards/EMU10K1.conf :)
<tarmath> and the ensonic have it on, as expected... nice
<kosh> crimsun: I have that file
<tarmath> me too, but no dmix
<crimsun> you should have a cards/EMU10K1X.conf
<tarmath> got both
<crimsun> oh, you're on Breezy probably
<DjDarkman> crimsun: is there a link to a forum or something that explains how to enable and set up dmix ,that even mortals linke me understand?
<kosh> I have dapper but I upgraded
<kosh> so I have both :)
<kosh> I have not done a complete reinstall in probably 6-7 years
<crimsun> DjDarkman: it's already enabled
<DjDarkman> but why doesn`t it work?if i use an app that uses a different sound engine than xmms ,it gives no sound
<crimsun> DjDarkman: which output is xmms configured to use?
<DjDarkman> but if i turn off xmms it works happyli
<DjDarkman> same issue if i use amarok instead of xmms
<crimsun> make sure xmms is configured to use the alsa plugin
<crimsun> make sure amarok is configured to use gstreamer's alsasink
<kosh> I would prefer xine with the alsa output
<kosh> lower cpu usage, more stable, better audio output and it can do more then stereo
<DjDarkman> alsa
<DjDarkman> same for amarok
<kosh> xine >>>>> gstreamer  :)
<crimsun> if your card doesn't support multiopen, then whenever an oss-only app grabs /dev/dsp, any other alsa-native or oss-only app blocks. That's how alsa's oss emulation works.
<joey^^> gstreamer's alsasink uses sound card 0 by default and there is no way to change it ....
<kosh> most apps support alsa now though
<kosh> and it looks like dmix will be transparent soon in just about any dist
<crimsun> joey^^: bzzt. We changed that in Breezy, and it's even more slick in Dapper.
<kosh> that means that mixing should not be done by arts, gstreamer etc and it shoudl be expected that the os will do it
<crimsun> joey^^: Breezy ships with set-default-soundcard; Dapper ships with asoundconf (both part of alsa-utils).
<joey^^> crimsun: i'm using breezy and i can't use gstreamer apps with my second sound card
<crimsun> sure you can.
<crimsun> pastebin the contents of ~/.asoundrc*
<joey^^> care to explain how?
<DjDarkman> i have this problem between cedega and xmms or skype and xmms
<phin> hi everyone
<crimsun> DjDarkman: set cedega to use the alsa output. skype is oss-only. set xmms to use alsa for output.
<phin> giving kubuntu a try on this laptop, was giving ordinary ubuntu a try, but gnome is just not for me i think
<crimsun> DjDarkman: set cedega to use the alsa output. skype is oss-only. set xmms to use alsa for output.
<joey^^> crimsun: http://rafb.net/paste/results/Qzb2Qu92.html
<tarmath> phin: omg how can you dont like gnome?!?!
<phin> heh
<phin> i just dont like it
<tarmath> phin: ;)
<joey^^> crimsun: that works fine with aplay -D audigy2 <wav file>
<crimsun> joey^^: you've modified ~/.asoundrc, so of course set-default-soundcard isn't going to touch it
<DjDarkman> crimsun: tried that ,won`t wrk
<phin> i like how it looks and feels, but the apps just dont feel as good
<phin> plus, i LOVE kate
<phin> hehe
<crimsun> DjDarkman: you didn't read what I typed above about oss-only apps, did you?
<joey^^> crimsun: there was no .asoundrc originally
<tarmath> yes!! but kate should come with many colorschemes...
<crimsun> joey^^: and you created that one, correct? :)
<_KevinD_> hello
<joey^^> crimsun: yes to try and fix the problem of no sound using gstreamer and co
<phin> tarmath: how does kwifimanager handle profiles? pretty well?
<kosh> tarmath: many of your sentences don't make sense
<DjDarkman> crimsun: with skype ok ,but cedega has alsa output
<crimsun> joey^^: read the man page for set-default-soundcard very closely. note in particular the section about the markers and how set-default-soundcard won't touch ~/.asoundrc* if those markers are missing.
<tarmath> kosh: I know I can hardly believe it myself, it's getting late and my brain stops working when I grow tired...
<_KevinD_> I Don't mean to interrupt, but I'm new to linux and IRC
<joey^^> crimsun: whats set-default-soundcard?
<tarmath> kosh: thanks for telling me :P
<crimsun> joey^^: it's a script that sets the default sound card used by alsa-lib.
<CheeseBurgerMan> _KevinD_: What's the problem?
<phin> ah
<_KevinD_> nothing
<CheeseBurgerMan> _KevinD_: Good. :D
<phin> lets see how well debfoster kills out ubuntu-desktop
<phin> :)
<joey^^> crimsun: would have been nice to have known that before i had to create the file myself lol :)
<_KevinD_> I just had a little trouble figuring out how to use IRC
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah
<CheeseBurgerMan> I see you figured it out, though. :)
<_KevinD_> yep
<crimsun> joey^^: that's really a Kubuntu issue. GNOME has it via the control center app (System> Preferences> Sound> default sound card dropdown)
<joey^^> crimsun: ye, i had no problem with gnome at all :(
<crimsun> I have an open ticket here to wrangle the same thing into Kubuntu's System Settings
<joey^^> crimsun: volume control -> file -> change device worked through gnome
<crimsun> joey^^: that doesn't set the default device (doesn't call set-default-soundcard/asoundconf) last I checked
<regeya> so, I hate to nitpick, but about those System Settings...will that someday have all of kcontrol's functionality?  if not...well, I'll say nothing else as I was taught to say nothing if I had nothing nice to say *wink*  seriously, it looks like a great idea, but in practice I jsut get aggravated.  maybe I'm too brainwashed by using kcontrol all this time.
<joey^^> crimsun: i'm not sure, i just remember using that and it worked first time...
<crimsun> you should be able to set the volume, yes
<_KevinD_> Is there a file I need to edit on my system to make the hard drive spin down after say 20 minutes of inactivity?
<_KevinD_> for power conservation
<Hobbsee> regeya: i agree with you.  apparently kcontrol was too confusing or something.
<Hobbsee> at least both are installed by default!
<joey^^> crimsun: it does set the default device in the gnome volume control. i'm also pretty sure it writes the .asoundrc as well
<kosh> Hobbsee: kubuntu is trying to make things easier and as such they are missing many options ,however you can always use kcontrol
<crimsun> joey^^: either way, it's cool
<joey^^> crimsun: my sound finally works, thanks lot :)
<crimsun> np.
<Hobbsee> kosh: yes, exactly
<phin> quick question about kde
<phin> does kubuntu have keybindings all set for my volume buttons and such like ubuntu does out the box?
<phin> or would i need to hard set these?
<thompa> dapper+1
<MachineScrew> phin: you need to set them up
<phin> ok
<phin> just curious before i procedd
<MachineScrew> np
<phin> thats one nice thing i liked about ubuntu on my first install, all the laptop function buttons Just Worked (tm)
<phin> although the only once i use is volume
<phin> oh, and the cd one, it umounts and ejects it
<Draeven> quick question on entering WEP keys in /etc/network/interfaces - do I have to separate the values with a colon, or just put them all together?
<Hobbsee> Draeven: put them all together i think.
<Hobbsee> Draeven: actually,  i think it's XXXX-XXXX-XX IIRC
<robotgeek> Draeven: i have them all together
<yoyobean> Hey, what does everybody think about the new Konqueror settings in Breezy? I noticed that a lot of functionality was missing from the menus, so I switched everthing back to the default kde profile.
<robotgeek> yoyobean: hah, i am on dapper
<regeya> the default kubuntu settings suck for that very reason.  there is no reason to perform a gnome-like castration on kde just to help gnomers hide their sense of inadequacy.  *hides*
<regeya> nah, it's a good step, I'm just jokin'.  I did have to enable a few things, though, b/c I went crazy without my window splitting in konq among other things
<yoyobean> I don't mind the menu bar cleanup, but it pissed me off when I noticed the missing menu entries.
<regeya> heh...you have to admit, though, that the menu bars in default kde are kind of like a top-model swiss army knife:  it has a lot of stuff, but who can keep track of everything?
<yoyobean> I also noticed that when I upgraded, control center was taken off the KDE menu, and the replacement "system settings" was nowhere to be found, so I had to install it manually.
<regeya> yikes.
<Hobbsee> yoyobean: kcontrol should still have been installed...just not on the kmenu
<yoyobean> Yeah, it was, but it took me a while to remember what the actual command was.
<mischko> What do I need to install to run make?
<mischko> automake 1.9?
<yoyobean> I don't know a lot about compiling software, but that sounds like a good thing to try.
<mischko> didn't work. Make's still not in the path.
<ce_christ> hi
<mischko> ahh.  "make"
<yoyobean> I recently had to compile libmtp by hand to get my mp3 player to work. I finally got it to compile, but I still don't know what the magic combination was.
<Hobbsee> mischko: install build-essentials
<yoyobean> Normally, you would type "./configure" then "make," but for some reason, it never seems to be this simple.
<robotgeek> !compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<mischko> I'm trying to get a new video driver going. The video driver readme is telling me to get the kernel source go to it and make menuconfig, etc.
<yoyobean> The problem with apt is that the repositories aren't updated nearly as quickly as new sofware versions come out.
<Hobbsee> yoyobean: this is the price to pay for having a stable system, yes
<yoyobean> Well, I would not be able to use my mp3 player at all with linux if I just used the repositories, but I'm glad theyr'e there.
<mischko> I need ncurses-devel but it's not in Adept's package list.
<Hobbsee> mischko: libncurses-dev?
<johnshaft> Hi. Is there a way to enable a suspend/hibernate button in the kubuntu logout menu?
<mischko> Hobbsee: .. trying that.
<Hobbsee> mischko: libncurses5-dev
<ce_christ> hi how are u
<Hobbsee> johnshaft: you should be able to configure it in klaptop/kpowersave
<Hobbsee> in the bottom right corner....
<johnshaft> I looked there. I can enable it for my lid close but I don't see anyway to enable an option in the logout screen.
<Hobbsee> ah...
<johnshaft> Maybe I'm missing something
<Hobbsee> i havent seen it
<johnshaft> Bummer. I really like KDE more than Gnome but I kinda need this option :(
<yoyobean> I wonder if there is a command you can type for this.
<robotgeek> johnshaft: maybe look in the Login Manager section
<yoyobean> If there is a command for hibernate/suspend, you could set up a keyboard shortcut for it.
<Hobbsee> there is - /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh or something...
<johnshaft> You would think this would be a pretty standard thing to have in KDE. I'm surprised its not built in
<yoyobean> Does anybody here use Adept? Is it as good as Synaptic?
<swaits_> i like it a little better - it's different
<robotgeek> yoyobean: very nice, i prefer it to synaptic
<yoyobean> I'll have to give it a try.
<yoyobean> Well, I just installed Adept. I can already tell that I like synaptic's catagory listiing better.
<jon_> hi
<robotgeek> yoyobean: you are on breezy right? (adept improved in kde 3.5.2)
<yoyobean> Yeah.
<yoyobean> Just checked: I'm using KDE 3.4.3.
<yoyobean> Are there many improvents in Dapper?
<imbrandon> tons
<imbrandon> ( in dapper )
<neoncode> In the konsole. Is it possible to make it so that my command prompt iself is coloured but the output text is just white?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there?
<neoncode> Tallia1Kubuntu: Hi. =)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there anything similar to kpf but that allow FTP instead of HTTP ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the downloading service is very cool but it would be very!! cool to have it for uploads too
<neoncode> I don't even know what kpf is... ><;;
<Tallia1Kubuntu> kpf is a plugin for kicker that allow you to create in a VERY fast way a webserver
<Tallia1Kubuntu> you know, linux and MSN for file transfer don't work really well togheter.. :P
<yoyobean> You can change the appearance of your promp using environment variables. I'll have to chek what which ones.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<neoncode> Tallia1Kubuntu: Hmm... I dunno you'd be best off finding someone who knows about kpf...
<neoncode> Tallia1Kubuntu: And they work for me...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> they work for you????
<neoncode> Tallia1Kubuntu: One of my friends on MSN sends me stuff all the time via kopete. I think she has just plain old MSN aswell...
<neoncode> Oh does anyone know what the package for the X includes is?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> neoncode: if you are on a LAN and you send  a movie via MSN is very...... slow
<Tallia1Kubuntu> while with FTP is incredibly fast
<neoncode> Tallia1Kubuntu: well on MSN I'm not sure but does it upload the file via MSN's servers. So the file travels out of your lan then back into it?
<nrdb> I am wondering if USB phones are usable under Linux?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> no, windows user exchange them as fast as if i use FTP
<Tallia1Kubuntu> nrdb: i'd like to know too :)
<yoyobean> Ah, $PS1 is the name of one of the variables for changing the prompt. type "man bash" and search for prompting.
<yoyobean> I imagine you would need to output ansi escape codes to change the color.
<RaRe> !rar
<ubotu> well, rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<mikeo1> anyone know why clicking the home button in konqueror crashes it and freezes up xgl?
<alexnicol> Morning
<_gir> meh?
<_GiR_> this kubunto thing is cool,.. i just wish it would of allowed me to set my own damn root password   >_<
<yoyobean> What is xgl?
<mikeo1> xgl is the shit
<noaXess> _GiR_: go to the user manager and set it..
<noaXess> _GiR_: or a sudo passwd root
<yoyobean> You can set a root password, but a lot of people think it's a bad idea.
<_GiR_> ohh,.. that was easy   O_o
<noaXess> _GiR_: :)
<_GiR_> but if i can't be root, how do I install software?
<noaXess> sudo apt-get install package
<noaXess> after sudo.... you need to input your password
<_GiR_> ooOOoooh
<noaXess> or use the package manager from the kmenu, system..
<noaXess> window based apt-get
<_GiR_> I got a little lost when trying to install Opera, it wanted to open up a .deb file in Kate
<noaXess> _GiR_: i think kate is not a good choice :)
<_GiR_> i know, but it opened it into that on its own,..  >_<
<yoyobean> It's been quite a few years since I've actually logged in as root for anything. Is this really neccessary for anything anymore?
<noaXess> yoyobean: yea.. if u have forgotten your userpwd.. :)
* _GiR_ just got taught Linux through Slackware, so im still getting used to other distros
<yoyobean> Not as likely as forgetting the root password.
<noaXess> yea.. :)
<noaXess> some server application management.. its better to have root access..
<noaXess> but on a desktop..
<noaXess> if sudo works.. all is good
<yoyobean> Well, I do use root privileges, but I never seem to need to log in as root.
<noaXess> yoyobean: yes.. thats correct
<yoyobean> I think the last time I did so was when I was using redhat 8.
<_GiR_> holy crap,.. so thats why the games are missing,.. this pakage installer is pretty awesome   :D
<alexnicol> Can someone tell me the sources.list for kubuntu?
<imbrandon> !respitorys
<ubotu> imbrandon: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<imbrandon> something like that
<imbrandon> lol
<alexnicol> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Terminus> alexnicol: you don't need new repos. just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to get it.
<Den> Hi - Ktorrent help please - Using Kubuntu stable, How do I get ktorrent to accept info about dl'ing a torrent (specifically a debian Sarge iso) - there is no help file, and I see no way to enter a torrent file location for download - what do I do?
<_GiR_> one thing i'd like to know is,.. is where my other hard drive (and NTFS partition) is mounted to   O_o
<alexnicol> I've got it
<alexnicol> I'm trying to get something else to install and the guys in the ubuntu rooms wondered if it was due to repos
<alexnicol> Terminus - I'm trying to install kooling
<Terminus> _GiR_: AFAIK, other partitions and hard drives aren't mounted automatically. you may have to mount them manually and/or edit /etc/fstab
<alexnicol> I've downloaded the tar.gz, and I keep getting an error of - checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<yoyobean> Everything should be listed in kinfocenter.
<Terminus> alexnicol: just searched here. it's not in any of the repos. looks like it may take more than the usual work to get it to run.
<Terminus> alexnicol: are you compiling from source?
<alexnicol> yeah
<alexnicol> when I try and compile it, I get to the line above
<oddie> hello
<Terminus> alexnicol: i'm guessing that you're missing libqt3-headers.
<oddie> has anyone had luck installing/compiling nvidia drivers?
<pax> what's kooling, some overclocking utility?
* Terminus googles for kooling
<nico8481> hi
<alexnicol> Terminus
<alexnicol> I've got them
<alexnicol> I've installed everything Qt related
<Terminus> alexnicol: meh... i have no idea then.
<GNU_Style> anyone have any idea of LDAP+Samba for active directory
<visik7> GNU_Style:  uh ?
<visik7> u can't act as a AD pdc with samba
<GNU_Style> wats an active directory server?
<GNU_Style> wats ir common use??
<visik7> uh ?
<noaXess> uh
<slow-motion> hallo
<Reznor> hallo
<fjellrev1> Anyone know if I can assign a command to a key or a mouse button?
<burepe> Help, my working tv tuner card lost video. Now I have sound and a black screen, More info here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=929416#post929416
<mendred> hi
<mendred> i am using k3b to burn dvds
<mendred> when it starts it says its burning at 8x
<mendred> but it burns only at 2x max
<mendred> the writer works fine under nero in windows..
<mendred> can someone help?
<paines> _mendred: i just burned an iso. it start with 20x and gos then up to 40x. the avarage in the end is 27.50, k3b is configured for 40x. so I guess these "x" values cannot be reached always
<visik7> paines: obviously
<visik7> also in windows is like this but nero (for example) doesn't show it
<visik7> alchool shows
<_mendred> visik7: nero takes 10 mins to burn the dvd ..k3b takes half an hour
<visik7> half an hour is 2x
<visik7> 10 minutes is 8x
<visik7> more or less
<_mendred> yes
<_mendred> thats my problem
<visik7> probably k3b doesn't recognize your support as 8x
<visik7> try a newer version of k3b
<_mendred> nah it does
<_mendred> it starts by saying
<_mendred> burning at 8.2x
<paines> k3b is just an frontend to cdrecord
<paines> so get a newer cdrecord
<visik7> paines: correct
<_mendred> well in this case growisoifs
<_mendred> growisofs
<_mendred> i mean
<_mendred> yeah thats what i am doing
<_mendred> right now growisofs 5.21
<_mendred> downloading 6.1 source
<_mendred> and compiling
<ganymed_> hallo
<ganymed_> i cannot choose any keyboard layout in kcontrol, though it used to work just one month ago or so. any ideas?
<mvv_zZz> ganymed: what does "which xmodmap" say?
<ganymed_> where can i find this?
<mvv> as an output under the command you give in bash
<mvv> (konsole)
<ganymed_> didn't think this was an actual command
<ganymed_> it is: /usr/bin/xmodmap
<silktrader> Hello.
<mvv> ganymed: look for your languagecode when you do "locate xmodmap"
<mvv> ganymed: and then do "xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.<language>"
<silktrader> I seem to be having issues with newly connected hardware ... namely a pcmcia card ...
<silktrader> ... is this the right place where to ask?
<mvv> ganymed: if your languagecode isn't there you'll need the gnome-applets-data package
<ganymed_> mw: is the an x specific prob. or more due to kde?
<mvv> ganymed: well, if kde is missing all the layoutd, it might missing a package (the one i mentioned)
<ganymed_> there is no xmodmap.<my_language> file...
<mvv> the gnome-applets-data is what you want AFAIK
<ganymed_> mw: do you mean me?
<mvv> ganymed: i had the same problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=877705&postcount=201
<silktrader> Whoopsie.
<mvv> ganymed: sry, yes that was for you :)
<ganymed_> mw: so the question is: why did it stop working? did they change sth.? or is it because of the kde 3.5.1 upgrade?
<silktrader> mvv: Hardware issues concerning ubuntu and pcmcia/usb - no solution in forum - where to look for?
<mvv> silktrader: yes this is a place to ask questions, though i am not into hardware so i am not much help...
<silktrader> Thanks :-)
<ganymed_> okay, thx very much. i guess now it's time for an xserver restart
<ganymed_> cu
<mvv> ganymed: dunno why, i had this issue from flight5
<mvv> oh too late
<ganymed_> hi again
<mvv> hi
<mvv> worked out?
<ganymed_> mw: where did you say those xmodmap files should be?
<ganymed_> no
<mvv> ganymed:  /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.<language>
<ganymed_> i installed the gnome-applets-files package... didn't improve the situation, so i thought i might have to run the xmodmap command
<ganymed_> this shitty locate command didn't show me all files
<mvv> ganymed: but does kcontrol let you choose now?
<mvv> ganymed: it should be..
<ganymed_> mw: no. but i hadn't executed the command
<ganymed_> so restarting again?
<mvv> ganymed_: the command doesn;t have to be executed, it's only for changing the layout and that's done in kcontrol too
<ganymed_> mw: wait, i am checking again
<carl> Hey guys, I need a hand. How do I set proxy for console... as in I want all connections to go through the proxy...
<carl> like ping, apt-get and so forth
<ganymed_> mw: where do i change the layout
<ganymed_> ?
<mvv> ganymed_: in kcontrol? the italian flag - keyboardlayout (couldn't find the right word )
<ganymed_> mw: sth is really messed up here, i don't even have a euro symbol
<ganymed_> yes, but i cannot choose. how is the package called that sets up this module?
<mvv> ganymed_: for kde? i have no idea, i am only a user myself
<ganymed_> mw: well, it doesn't work, there is nothing to choose
<mvv> ganymed_: are you sure you haven't missed the button to enable it in the top-left?
<silktrader> carl:export $PROXY
<silktrader> carl: to the address:port
<silktrader> carl: add to profile whether necessary for automatic loading
<ganymed_> mw: NO :)
<silktrader> carl: apt-get has its own proxy setting.
<silktrader> carl: check in /etc/apt/conf or something.
<mvv> ganymed_: okey, then i would try to reboot; maybe KDE only reads these files while booting(?)
<silktrader> carl: or something :-)
<mvv> ganymed_: just telling what i would do
<ganymed_> mw: thx very much. i have to go now. cu+
<slow-motion> bbl
<Al-Daja> bbl
<DocMartin> how can I edit konqueror profiles in kubuntu?
<erofee> hi all
<DocMartin> hi erofee
<erofee> Have a newb php server question, can anyone help?
<DocMartin> what exactly is your problem?
<cfraz89> hi
<erofee> ok, little background
<erofee> am using, Kubuntu, Apache2 mysql and PHP4
<erofee> am trying to install a CMS
<erofee> but when i try and load up the site, the server isn't interpreting the code, it lets me download it
<DocMartin> have you installed libapache2-mod-php4?
<erofee> i think so, let me check
<erofee> yep, have it installed.
<DocMartin> ok, open a console and cd to /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<erofee> yep
<DocMartin> do an ls ... is there a file called php4.conf and/or php4.load?
<erofee> this is what i get:
<erofee> cgi.load  userdir.conf  userdir.load
<DocMartin> is this all?
<erofee> that's all
<DocMartin> sudo ln -s ../mods-availible/php4.conf
<DocMartin> and
<DocMartin> sudo ln -s ../mods-availible/php4.load
<B4zzA> hmm is there a way to install the new version of kde through apt?
<DocMartin> sorry, correction
<DocMartin> sudo ln -s ../mods-available/php4.load
<DocMartin> sudo ln -s ../mods-available/php4.conf
<cfraz89> B4zzA: apt-get upgrade should do it
<cfraz89> it got mine up to 3.5.2
<erofee> done
<Hobbsee> B4zzA: see /topic
<erofee> what do those commands do?
<DocMartin> erofee: now do sudo /etc/init/apache2 restart
<B4zzA> ah k ...ill try that
<B4zzA> brb
<DocMartin> erofee: linking the module to mods-enabled, so they are actually loaded
<erofee> do you mean sudo apache2ctl restart?
<DocMartin> erofee: there always is one more way to do it, yes
<DocMartin> erofee: personal preferences
<erofee> apache2: could not open document config file /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php4.conf
<DocMartin> ok ... cd to /etc/apache2/mods-available
<DocMartin> is there a file called php4.conf?
<erofee> there is
<erofee> should i load it up in an editor?
<DocMartin> no
<DocMartin> cd back to mods-enabled
<DocMartin> ls ... are the php4-links red or cyan?
<erofee> php4.conf is red, the others are cyan
<DocMartin> ok. red links are broken ones ... sudo rm php4.conf
<DocMartin> and sudo ln -s ../mods-available/php4.conf
<DocMartin> check for typos
<erofee> now php4.conf is cyan
<DocMartin> and now restart your apache
<erofee> done
<DocMartin> does your cms work now?
<erofee> sort of, now it is having access problems.
<DocMartin> what kind of access problems?
<erofee> must have entered wrong password in the CMS config file
<erofee> but i think that i am in the right direction now
<DocMartin> well, that's up to you for experience ;) ... but php does work, does it?
<erofee> as far as i can tell it does, Konq give me the error, firefox still wants to download the file.
<erofee> weird huh
<DocMartin> restart firefox ... sometimes ff is weird on cacheing
<DocMartin> Still having the following question: how can I edit konqueror profiles in kubuntu?
<erofee> thanks for the help
<DocMartin> np
<cfraz89> DocMartin: settings, save view profile ?
<DocMartin> cfraz89 ... that saves a profile ... I want the sidebar in web profile .. no idea how to accomplish it.
<DocMartin> therefore, I'd like to get rid of this profile and use the file browsing mode for it
<cfraz89> just leave the sidebar open and save
<cfraz89> worked for me
<B4zzA> thanks guyz
<B4zzA> it worked :)
<B4zzA> had to get a source for the new version
<DocMartin> B4zzA: what new version are you speaking of? 4.0 or 3.5.2?
<nico8481> re
<B4zzA> 3.5.2
<B4zzA> ...i only just installed kubuntu
<Tm_T> err
<visik7> B4zzA: are u italian ?
<B4zzA> lol?
<Tm_T> B4zzA: he's insulting you, I think
<cfraz89> B4zza, you could use adept updater
<Tm_T> ;-P
<visik7> Tm_T: no I'm not insulting B4zzA
<cfraz89> the triangle with exclamation mark
<visik7> Tm_T: I'm italian
<cfraz89> it should get you to 3.5.2
<Tm_T> visik7: just joking :p
<visik7> nevermind
<B4zzA> brb ...restarting X
<Tm_T> visik7: anyway, he came from australian jostname, soo, I'm pretty sure he's australian
<Tm_T> hostname even
<Tm_T> oh well, back to my dark cave ->
<visik7> Tm_T: b4zza is an abbrevation for a common italian surname
<visik7> oh
<visik7> bazza not b4zzA :)
<solan> can any1 tell me if there excists a replacement for peerguardian for ubuntu? (running kubuntu desktop)
<Hobbsee> you can run peerguardian on kubuntu
<solan> where can I download it?
<solan> I cant seem to find it..(
<solan> Hobbsee: ?
<Hobbsee> solan: is dansguardian the same thing?  you might have to google it
<solan> I found a replacement called MoBlock, but I get an error when I make... It's for debian...
<solan> n00b;)
<v3ctor> dansguardian is a content filter
<Hobbsee> ah...yes of course...
* Hobbsee had a mental blank there
<Hobbsee> we've had dansguardian at school
<Hobbsee> solan: what's the make error?
<solan> 2seks...
<Newps> hi i have a Belkin F5D7010 wireless pc carp d... the system seems to know about it and if i do an ifconfig -a i have an ath0... problem is if i try to bring it up with ifup ath0 i get "Ignoring unknown interface ath0=ath0"
<Newps> if i open kwifi it sees the card and if i click "scan for networks" it freezes
<Hobbsee> Newps: lovely.  use wlassistant.
<Hobbsee> it works *way* better :P
<ninHer> hi all
* Hobbsee doesnt want to see yet *another* bug report for kwifimanager, based on the limited stuff it's supposed to do...
<Newps> where is the deb package for that?
* Hobbsee wonders if *any* of it works
<Hobbsee> Newps: in the repos, i think
<solan> Hobbsee: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/667085
<Hobbsee> !info wlassistant
<Hobbsee> !info wlassistant dapper
<ubotu> wlassistant: (User friendly KDE frontend for wireless network connection), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 0.5.5-0ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 139 kB, Installed size: 580 kB
<Hobbsee> ah, it's not in breezy...
<Hobbsee> solan: ouch
<Hobbsee> erofee: are you on breezy or dapper?
<solan> Hobbsee: mmmhmmm.....
<erofee> i am on breezy
<Hobbsee> erofee: darn, okay...kde 3.5.2?
<erofee> i think 3.5.1, bear in mind that i have been using linux for about 15 days now so i don't know much
<cfraz89> no
<cfraz89> use knetworkmanager
<B4zzA> is the new dapper closed beta?
<Hobbsee> mmm ok
<Hobbsee> B4zzA: no, anyone can run it
<Hobbsee> erofee: do you use kppp at all?
<erofee> yep
<Hobbsee> cfraz89: or that
<Hobbsee> erofee: there's a long list of bugs for kppp - could you do me a favour, and see what's still a problem in your systems?
<Hobbsee> none of the devs are dialup users, it seems :P
<cfraz89> knetworkmanager owns all lol
<erofee> what do you mean Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> erofee: can you check if https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bugs?field.searchtext=kppp&search=Search&orderby=-priority%2C-severity still exist on yoru system?
<Newps> i cant find knetwork manager
<Hobbsee> cfraz89: it does.  but it doesnt do dialup yet, i think
<Hobbsee> Newps: it's in dapper only, as well
<cfraz89> no
<erofee> i'll take a look now
<Newps> i uncommented all the repos in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Newps> eh? wheres dapper?
<cfraz89> but it handles wireless networks like butter on bread
<Hobbsee> cfraz89: exactly :D
<cfraz89> are we talking about Newps wireless card?
<Hobbsee> erofee: you probably dont have an account, so if you can tell me if you can reproduce teh bug, and which number bug it is, that'd be a help...
<Newps> i am
<Newps> :)
<cfraz89> Newps: dapper is the next version of ubuntu
<cfraz89> you should use it lol
<cfraz89> its awesome
<Newps> um i usally beta test but i just want this POS to get up and running
<Newps> im sick of being stuck to my desk
<Hobbsee> Newps: which card is it?
<cfraz89> well you can add the lines manually to /etc/network/interfaces
<cfraz89> i did that on my old computer
<Newps> Belkin F5D7010 wireless pc card
<cfraz89> i can give you an example
<Hobbsee> oh...that...
<exsanet> eee....
<Hobbsee> yeah, i just read up...
<Newps> Iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<Newps> auto wlan0
<Newps> i added that
<cfraz89> actually, Newps, did you try the system settings for it?
<Hobbsee> Newps: give me a second...
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<cfraz89> Newps, did you try to set it up graphically?
<Newps> and ive been reading ive even tried installing ndswrapper garb for the card to work... just not getting anywhere
<cfraz89> in system settings -> Network
<Newps> nope i havent
<cfraz89> try it
<erofee> ID 16269: i uncommented the line to get it working for me
<Newps> i see "ath0 -> disabled"
<cfraz89> would that be your wireless card?
<Newps> *shrugs* lol
<Newps> looks like a wireless icon :)
<erofee> ID 13694: i have neved used a phone to connect, i use ALSA
<cfraz89> ok
<cfraz89> try setting it up
<Newps> stupid laptop screen only supports 1024x768 and kde settings program will not resize so i can see the buttons on the bottom!
<cfraz89> alt click will move it
<v3ctor> my laptop only does 800x600
<v3ctor> and i have no issues
<erofee> ID 37398: i have never used the phone cost calculator, but if you would like me to test it, i will next time i connect and email you the results if you like
<Hobbsee> erofee: yep, okay
<Hobbsee> that'd be great
<Newps> ive been using linux for YEARS and never new that alt-click thing... lol SWEET
<Hobbsee> erofee: hobbsee@ubuntu.com works...
<cfraz89> lol
<cfraz89> there is a kde tips guide somewhere
<cfraz89> its full of stuff like that
<cfraz89> like if you right click on maximise button, it only maximises horizontally
<Hobbsee> argh....someone edited that wiki article
<cfraz89> and middle click only vertically
<erofee> no worries, next time i connect i will report in
<cfraz89> Newps: apparently your card works out of the box in ubuntu
<cfraz89> i think using rt2500 driver
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<cfraz89> my old computer is using it
<Hobbsee> Newps: you have to set the IP address, and the gateway, to get rid of that unknown interfaces message
<cfraz89> actually
<cfraz89> Newps, in your config file
<cfraz89> just change wlan0 to ath0
<solan> Hobbsee: any idea what wich pg clone I should use? I can't seem to get dansguardian to work...
<cfraz89> it should be all good
<Hobbsee> sol
<Hobbsee> solan: no idea sorry
<v3ctor> solan: dansguardian requiers a proxy service
<solan> mkay.. thx anyways m8..
<v3ctor> requires
<solan> aaah... do-oh!
<Newps> nope still nada
<cfraz89> does anyone here read the megatokyo comics?
<cfraz89> nada?
<cfraz89> ifup ath0?
<Newps> i still get that unknown crap from it.. yup
<solan> is there any other alternatives to pg out?
<v3ctor> no idea
<Hobbsee> Newps: try this.
<Hobbsee> ifconfig eth0 <ip> netmask <mask>
<Hobbsee> route add default gw <gateway_ip>
<Newps> and through the gui i jclick enable and it just disables it right away
<solan> mkay.. thx;)
<Hobbsee> yeah, the GUI tool seems less than great
<cfraz89> except use ath0 instead
<Newps> ok
<Hobbsee> try without the netmask, i didnt need it
<cfraz89> Newps, if i were you id upgrade to dapper
<Hobbsee> well, yeah
<cfraz89> and install knetworkmanager
<cfraz89> but its just me
<cfraz89> im stupid
<v3ctor> squidguard
<Hobbsee> cfraz89: there are other bugs in dapper, so...
<pax> anyone ubuntu'ing on inspiron 9300, what resolution are you using?
<solan> v3ctor: was that for me?
<cfraz89> Hobsee, did you try dhclient ath0 ?
<v3ctor> solan: yes
<v3ctor> solan: all you nned to get dans to work is apt-get install squid
<geiseri> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> geiseri: hi
<solan> v3ctor: mkay... thx
<geiseri> hiya buddy :)
<v3ctor> then edit the /etc/dansguardian/dansguardian.conf
<v3ctor> commment out the UNCONFIGURED  line
<geiseri> Riddell: i just upgraded my powerbook (breezy) to your kde 3.5.2 packages, and have some problems, is it worth reporting them somewhere (assuming here is not the place)
<geiseri> Riddell: or should i roll back, and wait for dapper?
<v3ctor> point you browser to port 8080 and your good
<Riddell> geiseri: pokeing me is good, what's the problems?
<cfraz89> im having a wierd kde 3.5.2 bug
<cfraz89> where a certain website doesnt load at all in konqueror
<geiseri> Well the one that is killing me now is KDevelop cannot open any C++ files :)
<cfraz89> but does in anything else
<solan> v3ctor: thx man;)
<v3ctor> np
<geiseri> Riddell: the rest of my problems are the shitty quality of the KDE 3.5.x cycle
<Newps> ifconfig ath0 192.168.1.22 netmask 255.255.255.0; route add default gw 192.168.1.1; ifup ath0;  ---->Ignoring unknown interface ath0=ath0
<v3ctor> solan: you will have to restart dansguardian after all that
* geiseri wants to throttle a kate developer if he can get his hands on one :P
<v3ctor>  /etc/init.d/dansguardian start
<Riddell> geiseri: what's the error you get?
<cfraz89> i like kate
<solan> v3ctor: what did you mean by me pointing my web browser to 8080?
<geiseri> Riddell: "No suitable viewer was found for the text/x-c++src mimetype"  it then asks if I want to let KDE find a suitable program (where it opens an external kate) or open it in KDevelop as plain text.  If I select plain text in kdevelop it keeps looping into the dialog.
<v3ctor> solan: the proxy settings on your browser
<solan> aaah.. mkay
<geiseri> Riddell: since the kate developers broke kate, it opens a new instance for each file :P
<v3ctor> solan: if all works well...you can test it by goung to aol.com
<v3ctor> going*
<v3ctor> should block it
<Riddell> geiseri: that kate thing is fixed in dapper
<geiseri> Riddell: ah, okay
<geiseri> Riddell: this is my work laptop, so im hesitant to go to dapper, but at this point I cannot do any Qt development under linux (ive been using OSX for the last few months at work)
<geiseri> Riddell: do you have an idea on the mimetype thing?
<_chris> im not sure if either the ifconfig ......... netmask.... did the trick or the dhclient did it but my wireless work now even after reboot through the system settings in kde!!!!!!
<geiseri> Riddell: or could that be a kate issue too?
<Newps> so THANKS GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cfraz89> np!
<cfraz89> cool
<Hobbsee> Newps: yay!
<Newps> im like beside myself
<Hobbsee> :D
<cfraz89> awesomeness
<Newps> i even tried fedora core 5 to get it working
<Hobbsee> probably the setting of it once, then it sets it correctly again the next time
<Newps> hehe
<Hobbsee> ew....
<cfraz89> does it work like that?
<Riddell> geiseri: let me try it on dapper now
<Hobbsee> Newps: meet google though, it gets answers quite quikcly
<Newps> ive been googling mhy heart out
<geiseri> Riddell: okay
<Newps> sometime ya just miss something i guess
<cfraz89> does anyone here read megatokyo?
<Hobbsee> Newps: ah ok, googling the exact error message used to come up with a ndiswrapper page, which had the commands to use to fix it
<Newps> got to run ... thanks all!!
<Newps> sweet
<geiseri> Riddell: btw, i wanted to talk to you a bit about getting a version of breezy put together that didn't use the 2.6 kernels, since my Teron system wont boot with those
<geiseri> Riddell: but thats another issue saved for weekends :)
<Riddell> geiseri: "debian"
<geiseri> Riddell: yeah, but im addicted to the niceness of kubuntu ;)
<geiseri> Riddell: but, i figured i could go that route worst case senario
<solan> how the h*** do I stop dansguardian... or how do I chang what sites it is supposed to block?
<Hobbsee> killall dansguardian, maybe?
* Hobbsee has no clue
<v3ctor> solan: edit /etc/dansguardian/dansguardian.conf
<v3ctor> you can remove the proxy entry on your browser
<v3ctor>  == quick fix
<Riddell> geiseri: kdevelop seems to be working for me, is the problem opening C++ files from konqueror?
<geiseri> no, just from KDevelop.
<geiseri> it may be something got munched when i upgraded
<geiseri> Riddell: are you on dapper, or breezy + kde 3.5.2 packages?
<Riddell> geiseri: this is dapper, let me try in a breezy chroot
* Al-Daja is Away, Reason: ( NFW - Need For Work ) | Since: ( Tuesday, April 18, 2006. 15:23:47 ) Xlack v2.1
<geiseri> Riddell: thx
<Riddell> Al-Daja: please don't use away scripts here
<solan> thx:)
<v3ctor> solan: it is pretty restrictive by default
<v3ctor> you can edit the /etc/dansguardian/banned* config to allow/restrict...or use the exception* files
<Riddell> geiseri: working fine for me, or at least it's opening c++ files and not complaining at all
<geiseri> Riddell: grmbl... okay, it must be a problem between the chair and the keyboard :P
<geiseri> thx
<geiseri> Riddell: the other question was about the zeroconf stuff, it complains about msdnsd not running, but i cannot find the daemon in any package in breezy
<Riddell> geiseri: install avahi-daemon
<geiseri> Riddell: this is not important, but nice, when i want to get stuff off my mac
<geiseri> do i need to configure it at all?
<Riddell> geiseri: oh, I don't know how well the package worked in breezy
<Riddell> geiseri: no, it should just run once installed
<geiseri> Riddell: okay, well ill give it a spin, its not a show stopper, KDevelop is the most important thing to my life :)
<Riddell> geiseri: in the documentation tab in KDevelop it only shows Qt docs not KDE docs, do you know where those are defined?
<geiseri> Riddell: i have to admit, that of the last 5 laptops and 6 workstations here, kubuntu breezy has worked very well out of the box
<geiseri> Riddell: ah, the docs should be in some .toc files in the KDevAssistant stuff... (i would have to check the exact path on my test box's source build)
* geiseri is going to wack his kate and kdevelop settings to see if this helps
<Riddell> geiseri: if you add --use  to the kate .desktop file that should stop it opening a new kate each time
<joey^^> ouch, 705mb of 1024!! kde is a real hog, lol
<geiseri> Riddell: ah, okay, thanks
<robotgeek> joey^^: that's not a bad thing, using the memory you have
<joey^^> robotgeek: ye, i just never seen that much used when i'm running barely no apps
<joey^^> it's hard to see whats using it as well
<geiseri> yeah, this is where linux sucks the big donkeys
<geiseri> at least on OSX, I can see how much _real_ memory kde apps take up
<joey^^> could be a memory leak, amount keeps incrementing
<geiseri> joey^^: its probibally cache
<geiseri> linux will cache crap until your real memory is full
<joey^^> :o
<geiseri> then if you need to swap, it will clean up stuff from cache
<geiseri> so if you open/close quite a few apps it will look like memory is leaking, but its really cache
* geiseri notes this is horribly non-obvious
<joey^^> ^^
<joey^^> used to gentoo + fluxbox, which never goes higher than 300mb :P
<geiseri> well fluxbox is only one program, so depending on your usage, it may very well stay low
<geiseri> if you use kde applictions you have things like kioslaves, kded, etc running
<joey^^> ye, there is quite a bit of eye candy in kde
<joey^^> i think i remember artsd being a bit of a hog with resources
<geiseri> joey^^: well not only eyecandy, but things like network transparency, and shared desktop services add up
<joey^^> i have to admit, kde is much more polished than gnome
<joey^^> i was getting horrible performance and flicker in gnome
<geiseri> Riddell: fixed it, i wacked my kate and kdevelop settings and reconfigured them...
<geiseri> Riddell: thx for you testing on your end though
<Riddell> geiseri: cool, I wonder what was up with it
<geiseri> im wondering if its because of how i had upgraded
<Broxtor> How stable is Dapper at the moment?
<geiseri> i was using horay, then i got updated kde packages for that backported from breezy, then i upgrade to breezy
<geiseri> and now i upgraded the kde packages backported from dapper...
<geiseri> Riddell: i would assume, since i was using non-official configurations, that somehow i screwed something up
<Riddell> Broxtor: beta will be out this week
<v3ctor> Broxtor: i have been running it for a while and it seems pretty solid to me
<_foobar> I second that, though some apps are still pretty unstable
<Broxtor> Riddell: v3ctor: Sounds good to me.
<Broxtor> Are there already repositories available with mplayer and such?
<_foobar> of course
<wsjunior> i've installed kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu.. is there any metapackage to delete all gnome-related packages?
<Broxtor> I will think I will give it a try then. Thanks for the response all.
<_foobar> a question for all those dapper users: is amarok stable with your music?
<_foobar> my amarok keeps crashing every hour or so...
<v3ctor> _foobar: i have been using it all day to play my ogg
<_foobar> using 1.4 beta 3
<robotgeek> wsjunior: http://robotgeek.org/wiki/ShellScripts/CleanPackage
<_john> how do you get konqueror looking like it did in 5.04 for a filebrowser?
<v3ctor> amaroK: 1.3.9
<_john> like with teh sidebar on the side and a smaller window
<_john> if i remember correctly there was a command line command to do this
<_john> like you had to copy something or something
<_foobar> yeah, maybe I'll just have to wait for the next stable ;)
<robotgeek> http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror _foobar
<robotgeek> err, _john
* robotgeek hates nicks with underscores in front of them
<_john> oh crap
<arcanistherogue> sorry, i always forget to set that as default
<arcanistherogue> this is a new kubuntu install
<robotgeek> arcanistherogue: that link maybe what you are looking for
<arcanistherogue> thats exactly it
<v3ctor> f9 will bring up the navaigation panel
<arcanistherogue> see, i had the same kubu install since october, so now that i had to reinstall i forgot what to do but i remember doing it
<arcanistherogue> robotgeek: thanks alot
<v3ctor> if that is what _john was talking about
<arcanistherogue> now, i think im going to upgrade amarok...
<dueyfinster> Hello all, Just wondering, whats command for KDE Defaults GUI? I am trying to set Nautilus as default, is that the best way of doing it?
<Tm_T> dueyfinster: you can't use nautilus in KDE really
<Tm_T> dueyfinster: don't see even why would you like to
<dueyfinster> Tm-T: I already do, I like to set it to sudo (I know this is not recommended, but anyhoo). I find Konqueror too buggy, and I prefer nautilus icons+scripts feature
<dueyfinster> Tm_T: I already do, I like to set it to sudo (I know this is not recommended, but anyhoo). I find Konqueror too buggy, and I prefer nautilus icons+scripts feature
<Tm_T> well, er
<Tm_T> no, I don't know
<dueyfinster> Tm_T: Ok thanks, its just I lost it out of my KMenu
<v3ctor> run kmenuedit and put it back
<dueyfinster> v3ctor: I would, but I don't know its command
<v3ctor> kmenuedit
<v3ctor> oh..you mean nautilus?
<dueyfinster> v3ctor: I know that, but I am looking for command of KDE Defaults GUI
<dueyfinster> v3ctor: You can set diff progs depending on ext.
<arcanistherogue> one more thing
<arcanistherogue> in konqueror, i have 2 search bars
<arcanistherogue> http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/2685/2sb2bh.png
<arcanistherogue> see, for some reason there are two google search bars
<arcanistherogue> how do i go about removing the second one?
<mvv_zZz> arcanistherogue: are both google extensions enabled?
<arcanistherogue> how would i check?
<arcanistherogue> i just decided to use konqueror like 10 mins ago, i have only used it for a  filebrowser up until now
<mvv_zZz> arcanistherogue: konqueror-  settings- setup extensions (translated though)
<arcanistherogue> configure extensions, i think thats what it is
<arcanistherogue> aha
<arcanistherogue> both are
<arcanistherogue> you are right
<arcanistherogue> thanks a lot man
<mvv_zZz> :)
<Emsko> why should i use kubuntu instead of gnome ubuntu?
<arcanistherogue> Emsko: because of KDE :D
<arcanistherogue> mw_zZz, one last thing
<Emsko> kde is better?
<arcanistherogue> how do i get it to save profiles
<arcanistherogue> like now after i closed konqueror it happaned again
<arcanistherogue> Emsko: many people prefer kde, many peolpe prefer gnome.  people using kubuntu generally prefer gnome :D
<arcanistherogue> er kde i mean
<dueyfinster> Emsko: All a personal choice really
<mvv_zZz> Emsko: just another anvirionment, you have to like it more than gnome to use it (it's about you)
<arcanistherogue> kubuntu users prefer KDE
<arcanistherogue> Emsko:  http://kde.org http://gnome.org
<arcanistherogue> compare
<mvv_zZz> *environment
<Emsko> is kubuntu as supported and up-to-date as regular ubuntu?
<Emsko> it seems you guys have a smaller community
<dueyfinster> Emsko: Smaller yes, but it is as well supported and up-to-date as ubuntu, because KDE can use gnome applications and vice-versa
<mlehrer> so how painful is it to build a new alsa driver for ubuntu
<mlehrer> my new motherboard's sound card requires the latest alsa
<mlehrer> does that mean i need to grab kernel source and build a whole new kernel
<v3ctor> we don't have smaller community...we just need less support ;)
<mvv_zZz> arcanistherogue: in settings there is something like Save profile "kubuntu web" (again, Dutch is totally different)
<arcanistherogue> hmm
<arcanistherogue> thank you
<arcanistherogue> dutch is a pretty cool language
<arcanistherogue> hey, are you that guy from the forums, I sent a message to?
<mvv_zZz> lol
<arcanistherogue> the KDE guy
<arcanistherogue> kubuntu team
<mvv_zZz> no i am not a member of any team if you meant me
<arcanistherogue> oh ok
<mvv_zZz> just a user like you ;)
<nico8481> i've got a problem with firefox' media plugins (mplayer) : it seems to load the videos which are embedded in webpages, but never displays them, although sometimes i get only the sound
<nico8481> any idea?
<arcanistherogue> there was a guy who spoke dutch who was on the kubuntu team, I remember I talked to him about it
<arcanistherogue> nico8481: same thing happens to me
<arcanistherogue> nico8481: in the end i just save the media from the sourcfe
<arcanistherogue> like view the page source, then in there search for .mpg or .wmv and save the video file
<nico8481> arcanistherogue: yup me too but that's boring... and sometimes the media isn't even mentionned in the source html
<gnuton> Hi
<arcanistherogue> true
<arcanistherogue> hello gnuton
<nico8481> arcanistherogue: any idea why it doesn't work?
<arcanistherogue> nico8481:  no clue man, i might be abandoning FF though, I really liked opera in the time i used it and i might want to switch to konqueror so i have the full KDE experience
<mvv_zZz> nico8481: could be codec issue?
<arcanistherogue> nico8481:  all though i remember opera worked much better, flash synced (somtimes audio lags on FF in linux) and if i recall correctly videos played
<C-O-L-T> How to insert text box in OpenOffice Writer, Writer is getting on my nerves, can not get this menu :))
<nico8481> arcanistherogue: hmm i might have a look at it...
<arcanistherogue> man konqueror is so nice and i want to use it so badly, but its so ahrd to get it the way i like it...
<arcanistherogue> but opera, i loved that browser
<arcanistherogue> woo
<nico8481> mvv_zZz: i think they're all installed
<mvv_zZz> nico8481: do you have a link to one that doesn't work? (just for testing here with konqueror@kmplayer and firefox)
<LeeJunFan> C-O-L-T: insert a frame - I think is what you want.
<C-O-L-T> ok
<nico8481> mvv_zZz: uh not right now it's something i've noticed over time... lemme find one :)
<C-O-L-T> LeeJunFan: Thanks
<C-O-L-T> LeeJunFan: that is it
<nico8481> mvv_zZz: http://www.public.iastate.edu/~rdalhoff/embedvideo.html <-- none of them seems to work (although i get some sound but i don't know from which one :p)
<LeeJunFan> C-O-L-T: your welcome.
<arcanistherogue> well im out
<arcanistherogue> see everyone later
<mvv_zZz> nico8481: i get video and audio on the two above in firefox
<mvv_zZz> nico8481: konqueror crashes though
<rikva> If I install the Dapper beta on my notebook, and Dapper is being officially released, will I upgrade to the 'stable' Dapper?
<mvv_zZz> nico8481: i use mozilla-mplayer plugin with w32codecs
<robotgeek> rikva: yes, automagically
* mvv_zZz goes rebooting
<rikva> robotgeek: cool.
<nico8481> mvv_zZz: yup i think i got both installed...lemme have another check :)
<croesus> new to the apt system, is there anyway to install jre for firefox using apt or do I have to do the sun download crap...forgive my attitude please, I just found out I got divorced this morning...
<robotgeek> !javadebs
<joey^^> !mplayer
<ubotu> methinks mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<joey^^> that howto doesn't mention mplayer-nogui
<joey^^> for some reason mplayer can't use xv
<joey^^> odd, direct rendering isn't enabled
<robotgeek> joey^^: set in /etc/mplayer.conf, or ~/.mplayer/mplayer.conf
<joey^^> robotgeek: when i reconfigured xorg i think it removed the ati config stuff.
<joey^^> brb
<solan> does any1 know of a good wifi applet for KDE? I really like gtkwifi for GNOME and I'm looking for something like that...
<rikva> kwifimanager?
<solan> thx... I'll try it
<DarkED> hi
<slow-motion> re
<DarkED> i need a little help...im trying to get my laptop multimedia keys (all i need is sound) working in kde
<DarkED> i already tried the 'fixes' but a shell wont even pick em up
<DarkED> they work in gnome so i cant figure it out :D
<_abbenormal> hello all
<DarkED> hi
<v3ctor> DarkED: kmilo ?
<_abbenormal> is adept broken in 6.06
<_abbenormal> i get a error apt database could not be opened cause maybe incorrect apt configuration try apt-setup and apt-get update see if it helps to resolve the problem
<_abbenormal> try apt-setup not found but apt-get update works fine no errors can install thru apt-get install
<_abbenormal> any ideas as to where to look
<_abbenormal> also can add servers with nano and works fine with update and upgrade
<solan> I don't have any keyboard models in the keyboard layout configuration...? wtf?
<DarkED> ok, v3ctor suggested KMilo for my sound keys problem, apt-get says i have it, how do I run it?
<DarkED> i tried kmilo from a shell, but nodda
<slow-motion> bbl
<v3ctor> http://www.kde.me.uk/index.php?page=kmilo
<DarkED> thats where i akm
<DarkED> am*
<DarkED> it doesnt say anything about how to use it except 'run kdeutils'
<noaXess> what is the latest kernel of kubuntu breezy?
<DarkED> how do i run kdeutils? lol, sorry
* Al-Daja is back ( Away 1 hour 53 mins 9 secs )
<noaXess> !kernel
<mvv> !GPLv3
<ubotu> mvv: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_abbenormal> should i try and remove adept and reinstall it
<waylandbill> I'm having trouble mounting a samba share. My syslog shows "smbfs: mount_data version 1684370019 is not supported.
<juan> a
<larsris> I'm about to install Kubuntu on a new machine. Is "Kubuntu Flight 6 Released" a risky option?
<_abbenormal> no
<_abbenormal> im playing with it right now and so far it is all working fine
<_abbenormal> loaded it up last night
<larsris> cool ... better than breezy?
<mvv> larsis: not really, but you're probably gona have to download updates daily. Personally i would wait until the first beta (this week)
<mvv> larsis: yes, definately (for me)
<larsris> yes, but I'm in a hurry
<_abbenormal> lol
<larsris> mw: hassle?
<waylandbill> in a hurry... gets me thinking of a car crash... :-)
<larsris> gonna go somewhere, and windows is not an option
<mvv> larsis: nope all the updates from flight4 gone smooth here, i can't see a reason why not to
<_abbenormal> only problem im seeing right now is adept is not working right
<_abbenormal> but if you know how to use apt then its not to bad
<larsris> mw: cool, so you mean "definetly" go for relaease 6, not breezy (not deinitly avoid it?
<larsris> I now the basics of apt, having had breezy for half a year
<_abbenormal> i like living on the edge so for me i want to play but then i use sid also
<jpetso> Riddell: you rejected my bug named 'Search in about:konqueror disrespects "gg blah" instead of "gg:blah"'...
<larsris> i see
<jpetso> Riddell: that search bar may be for kiolocate initally, but:
<larsris> somtimes cool to be on the edge, but I need somethng to work pretty soon ..
<jpetso> Riddell: 1. it changes the search target together with the respective Konqueror default search engine, and
<waylandbill> sid... that's a little too on the edge for my tastes
<jpetso> Riddell: 2. it is _not_ Google specific, it is just as valid for kiolocate
<mvv> larsris: no i would choose dapper since it has a lot fixes that still are present in breezy. Dapper has been even more stable to me than breezy... (?)
<_abbenormal> it wi\orks great as long as you dont mind working on it
<_abbenormal> works
<jpetso> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/27238 , for the record
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 27238 in kdebase konqueror "Search in about:konqueror disrespects "gg blah" instead of "gg:blah"" [Minor,Rejected] 
<jpetso> yeah, right, nasty bot
<Riddell> jpetso: you are talking about the ber next to "locate: search for local files"?
<_abbenormal> but you know you wont know for sure until you at least try
<Riddell> s/ber/bar/
<larsris> mw: yes, dapper worked better for me to, but I needed breezy because kbabel
<larsris> .. that did not run on dapper
<jpetso> Riddell: I think that's what's initially there, it changed to "Google:" at my system when I switched the default search engine
<jpetso> Riddell: the point is that it doesn't follow the option Web Shortcuts -> Keyword delimiter
<Riddell> jpetso: it doesn't respect any web shortcuts though
<jpetso> Riddell: but it uses the default search engine which is a web shortcut itself
<clem_yeats> my network interfaces don't come up when I use the KDE network config application.. anybody got that problem ?
<jpetso> Riddell: and I'd really like to have a space ("locate bla") instead of a colon ("locate:bla") and have the about:konqueror search bar work nevertheless
<_abbenormal> whats /etc/network/interface say
<_abbenormal> cat /etc/network/interface
<Antartika> interfaces ;)
<Riddell> jpetso: right, I see what you mean now
<_abbenormal> sorry
<clem_yeats> _abbenormal : in #trash ?
<jpetso> Riddell: could you please reopen the bug? *lookingverysweet*
<Riddell> jpetso: yep, I've set it to Confirmed
<clem_yeats> _abbenormal : I'll paste it in #trash ...
<jpetso> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> jpetso: tvo is the dude to fix that, if you see him then give him a poke
<jpetso> Riddell: where do I get to see those patches anyway, maybe I could fix it myself
<jpetso> Riddell: I mean, where's the repository for that?
<Riddell> jpetso: apt-get source kdebase
<jpetso> Riddell: ah, ok, thanks
<Riddell> jpetso: possibly also kdeaddons
<Riddell> and it'll be in debian/patches
<jpetso> Riddell: (not that I could fetch kdebase with my 56k connection at the moment)
<Tonio_> hi everyone
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yo
<Tonio_> Riddell: I posted on kubuntu-devel sorry ;)
<mlehrer> has anyone else seem an apt-get upgrade lock up doing this:
<mlehrer> Setting up udev (079-0ubuntu25) ...
<Tonio_> mlehrer: it is long, be patient :)
<Tonio_> took about 2 minutes for me
<arcanistherogue> where is kde installed on kubuntu?
* puckman is running update on his flight 6
<arcanistherogue> So this seal walks into a club...
<mlehrer> Tonio_: been going for 1/2 hr so far
<mlehrer> cpu usage 0
<kkathman> arcanistherogue: ~/.kde
<Tonio_> mlehrer: sounds a bit long indeed :)
<kkathman> arcanistherogue:  at least thats where your settings, personal things are stored, obviously KDE is a large install and many things are in /usr/bin and other libs
<arcanistherogue> k
<puckman> wow, just changed date and time in flight 6 and when I hit reply the whole screen blinks black
<mlehrer> Tonio_: yeah, seems wedged
<ciga> hi
<ciga> I'd like to see a ! sign in my kicker applet if I have updates. What should I do?
<mlehrer> puckman: you probably activated the screen saver
<DarkED> im having a problem with the multimedia keys on my keyboard
<DarkED> which file do i need to add the keycodes into?
<puckman> mlehrer: thanks, looks like it
<robotgeek> ciga: are you on breezy?
<steveire> My flash player wont play sounds
<ciga> no, dapper
<steveire> It's like there's a mute button pressed, but it's not muted.
<steveire> Any ideas?
<robotgeek> ciga: i think it's called adept notifier
<ciga> robotgeek: me, too :)
<ciga> adept_notifier: checking updates status
<ciga> but nothing happens.
<robotgeek> ciga: it does work for me, so i don't know what's wrong with yours
<ciga> maybe I should add something to my panel, but I dunno what
<ciga> robotgeek: I don't have a full install.
<ciga> I upgraded from breezy.
<robotgeek> ciga: same here
<ciga> and selected the packages myself.
<robotgeek> that i did not do
<ciga> robotgeek: then you can right click on the applet to check what it is.
<robotgeek> ciga: it appears only when there are updates
<ciga> robotgeek: I think the applet is running, but does not show anything until there is no updates.
<ciga> is not it?
<robotgeek> ciga: yup
<DarkED> oh well, screw it then
<ciga> robotgeek: thanks anyway.
<_luke> hi
<dagobert> hi
<roc> hiya... this seems to be a pretty dead place at the moment... flee! xD
<dagobert> semms like it
<dagobert> *seems
<dagobert> some1 experience with mp3 support?
<dagobert> *in kubuntu
<robotgeek> dagobert, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<dagobert> yes i did, i read different pages etc. but i was interested in some personal opinions
<dagobert> ive tried suse 10 but failed horibly with the mp3 support
<dagobert> any1?
<bert_> Are you using kubuntu?
<robotgeek> dagobert: well, it works
<bert_> What works? mp3?
<dagobert> WELL NOT YET BUT IM THINKING ABOUT IT; IVE JUST DOWNLOADED MANDRAKE
<dagobert> (sry 4 tghe capitals)
<bert_> Well, if youve downloaded mandrake, why are you in  the kubuntu forum?
<dagobert> in suse it was suposed 2 be easy as well but it didnt proof 2 be
<dagobert> well im looking at different options at the moment
<dagobert> thats y
<bert_> Well I've got mp3 working in kubuntu, works in ubuntu too, breezy and I'm using dapper now
<fraki> any good guides on iptables through webmin?
<puckman> dapper rocks
<_abbenormal> ok anyway to fix adept
<bert_> Well dapper is still only in a testing stage, but I don't have any real problems
<puckman> oops
<puckman> just found one
<puckman> I cant unzip a file
<bert_> What's wrong with adept
<_abbenormal> only problem i have with it so far is adept is not working
<puckman> _abbenormal: run adept in terminal once and do an update
<_abbenormal> ok
<puckman> after that adept gui will work
<puckman> you will get an error complaining about a mime type but you can ignore that
<bert_> I use Synatic
<puckman> so, anyone have any problems with extracting zips in dapper?
<robotgeek> never, actually
<bert_> Never tried, I will have to go and have a look
<_abbenormal> Failed to open device
<_abbenormal> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<_abbenormal> Major opcode:  144
<_abbenormal>   Minor opcode:  3
<_abbenormal>   Resource id:  0x0
<_abbenormal> Failed to open device
<fraki> mind if I ask whether anyone knows what I can do to get 5 in 1 card reader working
<_abbenormal> kapture::PkgSystem::PkgSystem()
<_abbenormal> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@209.176.195.110]  by robotgeek
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by robotgeek
<bert_> I use Krusader, it opend a zip file OK
<robotgeek> _abbenormal, don't paste in here. Please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %*!*@209.176.195.110]  by robotgeek
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<_abbenormal> sorry
<puckman> Shame that Gaim 2.0 is not available via adept yet
<puckman> will have to use alien again to convert a rpm
<bert_> puckman, have you got krusader installed?
<ainmosni> whats new in gaim2?
<ainmosni> <--- kopete fan
<puckman> krusader?
<puckman> ainmosni: I like Kopete as well but miss a lot of features
<puckman> mind you, not tried the latest version yet
<ainmosni> like?
<bert_> real neat 2 panel file manager, I wouldn't be without it
<ainmosni> i dunno i never really liked gaim somehow
<puckman> bert_: can I get it via adept?
<crimsun> gaim 2.0 isn't even released. how can it be in the repositories?
<ainmosni> i used center/bitlbee until i saw the newest kopete
* robotgeek has never tried krusader, konqeuror works fine
<ainmosni> with webcam support
<crimsun> seb has 2.0 beta 3 debs at deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/deb ./
<ainmosni> konq is nice imho
<puckman> oooh, kopette in flight 6 looks very different
<ainmosni> and afaik you can make it 2 paned
<puckman> I miss the finder from osx
<ainmosni> heh
<bert_> puckman, Yes
<puckman> collumn view rocks
<robotgeek> yup, click the navigation panel i guess
<ainmosni> finder was the most critizised app of os x
<ainmosni> most apple fans hated it
<ainmosni> dont really know why
<ainmosni> it did the job
<puckman> Not me.
<ainmosni> but i love konq as file manager
<bert_> No, krusader is better as a file manager
<ainmosni> havent found anything i liked more
<bert_> have you tried krusader?
<puckman> ainmosni: new kopette really looks nice
<puckman> will use it for a few days and see how I fare
<ainmosni> bert_: not yet, im installing it now
<puckman> hmmm, zipping does not work at all for me in konq
<puckman> that sucks
<bert_> ainmosni, I think you will like it
<bert_> with krusader you can switch into root and edit your config files real easy
<bert_> well I can open a zip file with krusader OK
<ainmosni> heh
<ainmosni> kinda weird
<ainmosni> i always use the shell for that
<ainmosni> but then again
<ainmosni> im a shell junkie
<ainmosni> nothing beats a well configged zsh
<bert_> I can open a zip file in konq
<ainmosni> especially paired with a good scripting language like perl or ruby
<ainmosni> heh
<puckman> ok, installing krusader
<ainmosni> i only use konq when i need to sort a large dir by hand
<ainmosni> or when im gonna play some movies in kaffeine
<puckman> I'm one of the new bread of linux users :P
<puckman> a normal user :P
<ainmosni> for the rest i do all my file management in the shell
<ainmosni> heh
<ainmosni> ive been using unix/linux for almost 10 years now
<ainmosni> relatively new
<ainmosni> in unix terms
<ainmosni> the shell was what made me switch to freebsd and linux from windows in the first place
<ainmosni> and now i make my money with it
<ainmosni> heh
<ainmosni> just because i saw a command line which still had its use 10 years ago
<puckman> I hope to go there too one day
<puckman> sick of end user support
<bert_> why use the shell all the time when there are now easier things to use, that's like using the dos prompt in windows all the time
<puckman> hmmm, I think my zip problem is system wide
<puckman> krusader also did not want to extract stuff
<ainmosni> i wouldnt say that a file manager is easier by definition
<puckman> damn, I wish it gave me an error I coudl work with
<crimsun> bert_: there's nothing wrong with preferring the cli. It's all preference.
<ainmosni> i can do a lot of things a lot faster from the shell
<ainmosni> crimsun: exactly
<mvv> bert_: dos and bash difference _a lot_
<ainmosni> dos and zsh differ even more ;)
<ainmosni> alltho i like bash too
<ainmosni> but still
<crimsun> for instance, I prefer having the option to use gui tools if possible, but I'm historically a cli person, so I work with it far more than gui tools.
<h3sp4wn> cygwin is still the best way to manage a windows server (If you absolutely have to)
<ainmosni> rm -rf *.zip~foo.zip
<ainmosni> will delete all zips except foo.zip
<ainmosni> that takes me longer in a gui
<ainmosni> a lot ;)
<bert_> puckman, i've got infozip installed, try that
<leku> hola
<ainmosni> but if i have to sort music or movies by hand
<puckman> zip error: Nothing to do! (test.zip)
<ainmosni> a graphical file manager beats the shell
<puckman> how weird
<leku> i just installed 6.06, but I really wanted to try gnome
<leku> what am I to do now?
<ainmosni> leku: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<puckman> test is a dir with a file in it
<leku> good shit
<leku> thanks man
<robotgeek> leku: sudo apttitude install ubuntu-desktop
<robotgeek> leku: if you don't like it, you can remove it with aptitude again
<leku> i did apt-get
<leku> not fam. with aptitude
<leku> oh man i am so happy to be back using *ubuntu
<ainmosni> it both works
<ainmosni> bert_: and it might help that im a fast typist
<leku> i owned myself by upgrading from breezy badger to whatever the latest was a few months ago, and my whole system just sucked ass
<leku> so I tried SuSe 10
<leku> so slowwwwwwww
<puckman> ok, anyone have a mo to help me with my zip problem :(
<leku> what is your deal with .zip
<puckman> dont work
<puckman> I cant zip up or unzip
<puckman> in shell or konq
<ainmosni> did you install 'zip' and 'unzip' ?
<ainmosni> the shell tools
<bert_> install infozip like i just said
<ainmosni> nyway
<ainmosni> food
* robotgeek has thoughts about the integrity of the zip file
<ciga> puckman: for me, it was opened in ark
<ainmosni> ark works when you habe the shell tools zip and unzip
* leku wonders why use zip at all
<ainmosni> zip isnt that bad
<bert_> I got a program in zip the other day so it was handy for that
<leku> I understand you might need it for something
<leku> but I hope you're not going out of your way to use it
<bert_> i donhave to use it much but it was handy when i needed it
<puckman> "the application Ark (ark) crashed and caused the signal 6 (SIGABRT)"
<bert_> I just used ark and it worked ok
<puckman> lol
<puckman> I know it works ok
<puckman> it works fine on the 3 other computers I have kubuntu on
<puckman> just dont work on this install
<bert_> puckman did you install infozip?
<puckman> ainmosni: I did something silly in kopette, I hid the menu, how do I get it back?
<ciga> puckman: maybe you should run konqueror from the konsole to see its messages.
<leku> i just had an ephinany that kubuntu maybe just as good or better than osx
<puckman> ah ctrl m
<puckman> got it back
<bert_> play hide and seek, the menu might come and find you
<puckman> leku: I sold my powerbook after I played with Kubuntu
<leku> really
<puckman> Yup
<ciga> bert_: watching to much movie? :)
<leku> I don't feel bad about not owning osx now
<puckman> I bought an old old IBM thinkpad to have a 'play' with this thing called linux
<leku> can't wait until someone writes a collaborative editor similar to the one for osx
<leku> subethaedit
<puckman> 1 month of 'playing' later and I sold my powerbook
<leku> ha
<leku> well
<leku> i'm not here to play really
<leku> i use ubuntu cuz it helps me do my job
<ainmosni> i thought that irc was multiplayer notepad
<ainmosni> ;)
<leku> yep
<ciga> :)
<leku> is there anything useful in edubuntu?
<robotgeek> leku: http://mateedit.sourceforge.net/
<leku> considering that I'm not a student
<bert_> leku, do you like kde or gnome?
<leku> I am a kde user installing gnome right now
<leku> historically i've used no kde/gnome at all, and then I tried breezy badger about 6 months ago and started using KDE
<leku> gnome was a little slow
<leku> but I've heard it's better now, and beagle looks like it actually works
<leku> compared to the KDE garbage known as kat
<ainmosni> kat sucks :(
<leku> kat is a joke
<ainmosni> only thing gnome has that kde doesnt
<bert_> I had both installed in breezy, there was some things in gnome I liked that wasn't in kde, but I only have kde in dapper
<ainmosni> heh
<leku> well matedit looks like a start
<leku> subethaedit still seems way better
<ainmosni> btw, whats the fav script language around here?
<leku> perl 8)
<ainmosni> heh, used to be perl here
<leku> that's really subjective tho
<ainmosni> now im in love with ruby
<leku> i am forbidden to use anything else
<ainmosni> how so?
<leku> support issues
<leku> I'm really the only perl coder in the group, a few people can read or write simple scripts
<leku> if I switched to python or ruby they'd kill/fire me
<ainmosni> ah k
<ainmosni> lol
<ainmosni> one can code perl at work
<leku> i don't code for fun
<ainmosni> and learn ruby for fun
<ainmosni> i do sometimes
<leku> i play counter strike and xbox 360 and poker for fun 8)
<ainmosni> heh
<ainmosni> i go out clubbing for fun as well
<ainmosni> ;)
<leku> i'm too old for that
<leku> 25 in a week
<ainmosni> ill be 25 this year as well ;)
<_james> !wine
<chavo> 25 is not too old for anything
<ainmosni> which is a normal age for clubbing here ;)
<ainmosni> indeed
<ainmosni> 25 is young
<leku> i stopped going to clubs after I could legally drink in them 8)
<ainmosni> lol
<ainmosni> american?
<ainmosni> ;)
<bert_> you think 25 is old, wait till you get to double that, if the world is still around then
<leku> yes
<leku> i'm 25
<chavo> yeah I drank more before I was 21 also
<leku> have a kid almost 2 yr old
<ainmosni> dutchman here
<leku> i have no business in a club
<ainmosni> ah i dont have a kid, dont want one for at least 5 more years
<leku> good man
<ainmosni> my gf might try and talk me into getting one sooner tho
<ainmosni> lol
<chavo> Well I play in a band so I have to go to  clubs
<robotgeek> !+offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<ainmosni> heh
<robotgeek> err, #kubuntu-offtopic
<ainmosni> hahah
<|lostbyte|> When there is a change in one od the ubuntu projects will all the projects take effect, or are they treated diffrently.. ?
<chavo> yeah guys stop flooding the channel
<robotgeek> |lostbyte|: meaning?
<ainmosni> excuses
<chavo> |lostbyte|, only the desktop is different between each version
<MacAnthony> robotgeek is all about business :)
<robotgeek> MacAnthony: gotta keep the peace
<|lostbyte|> chavo: only desktop ! Ok.. i think that answered it.
<chavo> In fact you can install all the desktops in either project
<|lostbyte|> chavo: So i'll take ubuntu as the main site ?
<MacAnthony> I understand, robotgeek, I just don't mind OT conversations as long as they aren't offending or getting in the way of the channel topic
<chavo> for support and stuff yeah
<MacAnthony> rules are rules though
<tb> hi, as anybody successfully installed the new nvidia drivers in kubuntu (am using NVIDIA GeForce GO7400 on Dual core viao laptop - gfx drivers don't work)
<tb> sorry, has anybody etc... :-)
<chavo> tb i have 87756 but I'm running dapper
<chavo> 8756
<chavo> man my keyboard has been repeating characters, don't know if it's a bug or it's just dirrty
<tb> I've got a fresh kubuntu install, but the gfx corrupts ~1 minute into desktop usage. Nvidia have just released the latest drivers, but they're not packaged yet. Have tried to compile source, but something (don't know what) is missing from my dev env :-(
<robotgeek> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<tb> chavo, I'd suspect a dirty keyboard before bug.
<tb> ubotu. Thanks, will examine
<chavo> tb,  do you hhavee ttroubles wwith the oldder  versionn?
<tb> chavo yes.
<tb> Installs wonderfully, but corrupts beautifully also (looks like 3d-stereogram image in each window :-)
<chavo> ok I misread your question
<chavo> so you're on breezy
<chavo> ?
<tb> question is regarding the installation of the new drivers (NVIDIA forums state that the older linux drivers didn't work with this card). I was/am using the latest iso (can't remember name, will have to reboot to check - in windoze, ugh)
<chavo> no don't reboot
<tb> kubuntu 5-10-i386
<chavo> just cat /etc/issue
<tb> can't cat /etc/ as win doesn't read reiserfs :-(
<chavo> ok
<chavo> I misread again, sorry
<puckman> ok, interesting tar does work
<puckman> just zip that dont
<tb> It's really irritating me, as I can't really get on with the rest of the config/setup without a decent sized xterm :-(
<chavo> Does it build at all?
<puckman> Just installed gnome for the hell of it
<puckman> :P
<tb> I suppose that a better phrasing of the question would be something along the lines of: When are the new NVIDIA binaries going to be packaged for Kubuntu? :-)
<chavo> Well they're packaged already but only for dapper drake.
<tb> ?dapper drake?)
<chavo> the next release of kubuntu
<chavo> It's still about 2 months away though
<tb> Ok. which packages do I need to apt-get to properly set up the dev env to compile the nvidia drivers via their utility? Any idea?
<chavo> tb, build-essential linux-headers
<trappist> linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<_james> hey guys any one know how to get on msn chatroom>
<leku> use gaim
<tb> Cheers. I think it's time for a reboot and nth attempt to get this working... Thanks everybody
<leku> i think
<puckman> I get 1fps with glxgears :(
<puckman> Only distro that semes to work fine is suse
<puckman> but it sucks
<ciga> robotgeek: I can see it now.
<ciga> I mean the adept notifier.
<jeekl> Hey, I'm having problems playing a wmv-file. I have all the req. codecs installed and working, but I'm guessing this could be a too new file and my codecs need some updating?
<jeekl> Or is wmv10 not viewable on nix?
<Aikurn> if the file has drm control, it won't play
<jeekl> Im guessing it dosen't. A friend of mine made it and sent it to me.
<jeekl> The sound plays, but no video
<method|> is there any way to change the konqueror font to be just like internet explorers default font?
<mvv_zZz> jeekl: ask him to make an ogg theora video
<method|> i have all the windows fonts installed
<method|> but it just doesnt render right
<jeekl> mvv_zZz: That is out of his reach ;-) He barely got the file into his computer.
<chavo> method|, it will never render exactly like in windows
<method|> :(
<method|> anything comes close?
<chavo> which font is it?
<method|> it kinda bothers me
<method|> it's quite ugly
<method|> maybe im just used to the windows font
<chavo> method|, which font?
<method|> im using arial now
<method|> i've tried tahoma
<method|> ive tried times new roman
<chavo> I use bitsream vera sans for evrything
<method|> just doesnt look right
<chavo> http://2sdw.com/images/4-16.jpg
<chavo> just need to tweak your antialising settings
<method|> not loading up
<method|> how do i play with my antialiasing settings?
<Broxtor> any idea in which repository I can find the w32codecs for dapper? I can't find them in universe or multiverse.
<Aikurn> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<OdyX> Wondering if someone uses Kmail and GPG (decryption too).
<Broxtor> ubotu: thanks for the pointer, but I don't seem to be able to find that !easysource thing
<ubotu> graag gedaan, Broxtor
<Aikurn> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Aikurn> Broxtor: visit that site and you'll find repositories for codecs and other restricted packages
<uniq> odyx: i use kmail with gpg.
<Broxtor> Aikurn: Already looking at it and I like it ;-) Thank you very much.
<OdyX> uniq: And do you decrypt too ?
<uniq> yes.
<OdyX> uniq: I'm trying to be able to decrypt EASILY...
<Aikurn> Broxtor: :)
<OdyX> uniq: how have you made ?
<uniq> it is easy. i type my password and it is done automagically.
<Otherland> hi there... this might be aq silly question..but how do I remove gnome under kubuntu... I didn't like it that much..so I want to clean up my menues and remove gnome
<OdyX> uniq: no config at all ?
<uniq> pinentry-program /usr/bin/pinentry-qt
<Otherland> I tried sudo apt-get remove gnome, but that only removes about 50Kb
<uniq> in ~/.gnupg/gpg-agent.conf
<OdyX> uniq: OK...
<uniq> that's all i have done, as far as i can remember.
<leku> hey
<leku> how do I get the latest mozilla?
<OdyX> uniq: don't you have anything in ~/.kde/Autostart ?
<Aikurn> Otherland: I'm no expert in any way, but you may want to uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<Otherland> Aikurn: that makes sense.. I'll check it out..thanks
<uniq> odyx: no. kmail does everything.. except the pinentry-qt thing. that's done with pinentry-qt (apt-get install pinentry-qt)
<OdyX> uniq: you can sign, encrypt and decrypt ?
<Aikurn> Otherland: no problem, just be careful :)
<uniq> aikurn, otherland: removing ubuntu-desktop will just remove like 50k too. you'll have to remove something else. search ubuntuforums.org for 'remove gnome'.
<uniq> odyx: yes, that i enable in kmail settings.
<Otherland> uniq: yeah I just noticed... thanks for the tip :)
<OdyX> uniq: could you detail me the packets you have installed (related to gnupg) ?
<OdyX> gnupg & kgpg uniq ?
<uniq> odyx: gnupg gnupg-agent gnupg2 python-gnupginterface pinentry-qt (quick search, could be more)
<uniq> odyx: yes, kgpg too.
<OdyX> uniq: OK... So you have gnupg2 ....
<OdyX> and agent...
<OdyX> could you check if you have an gnupg-agent running ?
<uniq> 11055 ?        Ss     0:00 gpg-agent --daemon
<uniq> i have.
<uniq> i can check where i start it too :)
<leku> how do I get mozilla 1.5.0.2
<OdyX> uniq: that would be fine.
<method|> man, konqueror and firefox are rendering fonts terribly
<method|> they aren't clear at all
<h3sp4wn> leku: download it from mozilla.org unpack it into /opt
<uniq> odyx: can find it right now, not .xsession, not KDE's Autostart.. and i have to go smoke with my girlfriend now. Did you try to search google/ubuntuforms ? I can try to get back to you later.
<uniq> can't
<OdyX> uniq: if you could make it when you have time and then mail: didier AT raboud.com
<OdyX> uniq: would be VERY fine !
<leku> I know how to do it manually
<leku> just thought there was a deb package
<OdyX> uniq: I'm gon' eat too... Seeya later.
<leku> i thought there ware a whole shitload of security fixes
<vge> hmm, who else hate that kate "backup save" option is enabled by default?
<|lostbyte|> Do you guys know a torrent file and support file selection ?
<|lostbyte|> and/that*
<|lostbyte|> argh ! file/client*
<Aikurn> ktorrent
* Broxtor thinks that Dapper is great!
* Aikurn agrees
* mvv_zZz heared ktorrent1.3 is planned for June :) 
<Aikurn> good news
<mvv_zZz> yeah, i use 1.2DV and 1.3DV for some months now, it really getting better and better
<Aikurn> does it support non centralized trackers (don't know the tecnical name, sorry)?
<|lostbyte|> Aikurn: Thanks, will try it soon..
<Aikurn> hope you like it :)
<mvv_zZz> Aikurn: 1.2 doesn't, 1.3develop does
<mvv_zZz> Aikurn: but still experimental though
<Aikurn> ok, thanks
<Pupeno> What do I need to install to get Kontact/Kmail to decipher PGP encrypted mails that are sent as MIME something (not in-line) ?
<yonkeltron> is there any reason for a keyboard to fail to work after logging in?
<vge> yonkeltron: i guess you know it should not do that :)
<yonkeltron> vge: indeed
<yonkeltron> vge: any ideas?
<yonkeltron> it works fine to log in
<vge> weard if it works in kdm
<yonkeltron> and switching to a virtual terminal works
<yonkeltron> yeah
<yonkeltron> he can bring up a run dialog
<yonkeltron> and ctrl-alt-backspace
<yonkeltron> but he can't type into *any* application
<vge> really weard
<NoUse> is this a USB or PS2 keyboard?
<yonkeltron> ps2
<NoUse> hmm
<yonkeltron> would a USB keyboard offer some advantage here?
<NoUse> yonkeltron no I've just had problems similar to this with USB keyboards
<yonkeltron> NoUse: how did you solve it?
<Zenethian> Why in the world would amarok not be able to play mp3 players?
<vge> could kcontrol>Keyboard Layout be any help?
<yonkeltron> vge: how so?
<Zenethian> err mp3 files?
<Zenethian> it plays ogg files just fine, but no mp3 files.
<robotgeek> Zenethian, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Zenethian> aah
<Zenethian> thanks.
<NoUse> yonkeltron I think it involved changing the legacy keyboard settings in the BIOS
<NoUse> yonkeltron but it was a long time ago
<yonkeltron> NoUse: oh shit....
<yonkeltron> i can't get to this bios
<yonkeltron> so i need some ideas
<yonkeltron> he can alt-f2 a run dialog into existance
<yonkeltron> but he can't type into applications
<yonkeltron> why would typing into applications not work randomly?
<|lostbyte|> Is'nt there the latest version of firefox in apt-get ?
<robotgeek> |lostbyte|: breezy?
<vge> 1.5.0.1 in dapper
<|lostbyte|> robotgeek: yes.
<robotgeek> |lostbyte|, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<|lostbyte|> robotgeek: reading..
<|lostbyte|> tx..
<gislan> hello everyone
<gislan> I've just installed kubuntu 5.10 on my laptop, but I'm unable to run any applications via ssh -X
<gislan> I get 'can't open display localhost:13' error message and I've got no idea what's going on
<gislan> I guess it's something with kdm / xauth, anyone got any idea what could be wrong?
<larsris> I'm about to install dapper on a new PC with Windows Xp. I HAVE to make a dual boot, and keep the XP intact, only resized.
<larsris> I know from before that SUSE does this resizing safely. Does Dapper?
<noteventime> larsris, You might consider trying Partition Magic ...
<larsris> noteventime: thanks!
<noteventime> :) It
<noteventime> 's not free though
<noteventime> I'm afraid
<noteventime> Don't know if there are any free NTFS resizers
<Snake[Away] > noteventime: gparted
<noteventime> It can resize NTFS "lossless" now Snake[Away] ?
<noteventime> Didn't know that. Havn't used it for a long time
<noteventime> back in my gentoo days :D
<Snake[Away] > noteventime: Im not sure what you mean by lossless, but I have used it on several accounts without issue (ubuntu live CD)
<Snake[Away] > noteventime: its only messed up my HDD once, but that was because my damn disk drive lost power, I wont blame that on gparted :)
<noteventime> Without loosing any data on it
<Snake[Away] > Yulp
<noteventime> :D
<noteventime> Without loosing any data put there by the user :)
<Snake[Away] > noteventime: I believe it HAS to now, because the new dapper installer on the live disk (expresso) will auto resize window partitions for you
<Snake[Away] > If it still screwed up NTFS, dapper would be in for a mighty large rant
<Snake[Away] > hehe
<noteventime> :D haha, true
<noteventime> havn't used expresso
<Snake[Away] > I have, its still buggy
<Snake[Away] > sometimes grub doesnt like to install (thats the main bug ive found) - supposedly fixed in Dapper Beta (anything after flight 6)
<Snake[Away] > Anywho im off to the shower, best of luck to all who need support in here!
<yuriy> i "finally" got the kde/cups problem :(
<yuriy> ...or not
<yuriy> wtf
<yuriy> stupid kcontrol
<wsjunior> how to make kaffeine to use mplayer engine?
* pike_ looks around
* cricket chirps
<wsjunior> how to make kaffeine to use mplayer engine?
* BigBadBen falls asleep.
<yonkeltron> ok i figured out part of the problem with my keyboard...anyone around from earlier?
<yonkeltron> NoUse: SYN
<yonkeltron> vge: SYN
<Riddell> wsjunior: it can't
<wsjunior> i used to do that with my older distribution
<wsjunior> Riddell: just by compilind mplayer and kaffeine after.. so it used to appear to be selected as kaffeine engine
<wsjunior> *compiling
<wsjunior> Riddell: do u mean that it can't be done in kubuntu?
<Snake[Away] > wsjunior: hes saying kaffine wont accept mplayer as a engine perhaps?
* Snake[Away]  is just guessing
<Riddell> wsjunior: kaffeine has no mplayer plugin, you might be thinking of kmplayer
<Riddell> or even kplayer
<Snake[Away] > kmplayer ftw
<NoUse> yonkeltron hey
<NoUse> yonkeltron what was the issue?
<Snake[Away] > Riddell: I seen your interview, do any other photos of you exist aside from that one you have on your homepage?? :D
<Riddell> jriddell.org/photos
<yonkeltron> NoUse: i think it's a threshold issue
<Snake[Away] > Riddell: heh, it was a joke, it just seen it was the same one :)
<Riddell> but most of those aren't suitable for mugshots :)
<yonkeltron> NoUse: when we hold down the key...it works fine...but the delay is wierd
<Snake[Away] > nice
<yonkeltron> NoUse: i messed with the delay settings but there is a delay between me pushing a key and it showing up on the screen when in KDE
* yonkeltron is in a virtual terminal now so things work fine
<Snake__> http://jriddell.org/photos/tef-jonathan-timfromdownunder-hogmanay-02-03.jpg FTW!
<Riddell> Snake__: FTW?
<rohan> hi all.. when is the next flight release scheduled ?
<Snake__> Riddell: for the win ;)
<wsjunior> isn't there a kmplayer package for kubuntu?
<Riddell> rohan: never!
<rohan> Riddell: what ?! flight7 is the last flight ?
<Riddell> rohan: we have seen the very light ever flight in flight 6
<Snake__> rohan: They released a flight 7??
<Riddell> rohan: beta out this week, final one in a month
<Snake__> Oooooo betaaa
* Snake__ drool
<rohan> Snake__: err, my bad, i mean flight6
<yonkeltron> NoUse: any ideas?
<rohan> woooooooooowwwwwwwww beta !
<Snake__> Riddell: Kubuntu dapper has teh expresso correcto?
<Riddell> Snake__: yes
<yonkeltron> Snake__: it might..check the wiki
<Snake__> is it hidden?
<Riddell> Snake__: until today it was yes
* Snake__ couldn't find it when he had the live dapper flight 5
<Snake__> Riddell: ahhhh okay
<NoUse> yonkeltron not off the top of my head
<yonkeltron> NoUse: what could cause a key threshol error like that?
<NoUse> yonkeltron the only thing I could think of is accessibility settings, like sticky keys
<_jeff_> sup gangsters
<NoUse> but I don' tkow
<rohan> hmm.. can i request qt4 packages to be updated to qt4 4.1.2 ? dapper atm has 4.1.0 and as it is, qt4 upgrade wont break any packages as such
<_jeff_> does anybody use kget?
<yonkeltron> NoUse: AH!
<Noxion> Alright Im a complete n00b with kubuntu and linux in general so I need help :\
<Noxion> I used the live cd to see how it would fare on my system
<Noxion> but I cant get the net working :
<rohan> errr.. i mean, i _can_ request, but what chance would the request have, of being implemented ? i.e. qt4 being upgraded from 4.1.0 to 4.1.2 ?
<yonkeltron> NoUse: slow keys was engaged!
<Noxion> I manually enter my IP and submask
<yonkeltron> garrr!
<Noxion> But the gateway wont stay after I enter it
<NoUse> yonkeltron see? It's not a glitch, its a feature :-)
<Noxion> Then I managed to make the gateway stay by entering sudo route add default gw xxxxxxxx
<Noxion> BUt my net still doesnt stay :\
<Noxion> Err
<Noxion> work rather
<rohan> Riddell: what chance would the request to update qt4 to 4.1.2 have, of being implemented ?
<_jeff_> kmon guys
<_jeff_> sombody must use kget
<rohan> _jeff_: nah, all gurus use wget :P
<_jeff_> rohan:wget you say
<_jeff_> rohan: hmm
<rohan> yes.
<Noxion> Help me?
<BigBadBen> I used wget :)
<_jeff_> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<rohan> what is the problem with kget anyway, _jeff_ /
<_jeff_> rohan: i was just wondering what the floating arrow on the page was for
<Noxion> :(
<Riddell> rohan: should be possible if someone does it
<rohan> Riddell: oh, ok
<eduardo> hi everybody
<eduardo> c guys...
<eduardo> i am new at this stuff
<Noxion> I tried already and got no answer :\
<eduardo> i am trying to config some stuff and modify some files but i cant because i need the superuser login
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell eduardo about root
<eduardo> when i want to change the sudo passwd it sends me a message that says: sudo unable to look up ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<eduardo> any possible solutions?
<MasterWolf> can some one help me. i get Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_file'. each time i logon
<MasterWolf> CAN SOMEONE HELP
<rohan> why do most bug reporting systems ask you to keep a bug confidentional if it exposes a security probem ?
<rohan> MasterWolf: not if you shout anyway
<MasterWolf> ok
<Riddell> rohan: because if there's a security issue we don't want the world to know about it untl there is a fix out
<rohan> Riddell: but whats the problem, even if the world knows about it before a fix is out ?
<rohan> i mean, even they can help
<Riddell> rohan: because then evil parts of the world can write cracking scripts and take over the good parts of the world
<rohan> Riddell: oh, ok, i get your point :)
<rohan> Riddell: btw, qt4 upgrade request is but #40069 :)
<rohan> wtf, i cannot add comments on launchpad .. its timing out :S
<me2win> rohan: I will defend you from Sauron...
<MasterWolf> mind helping me please
<me2win> MasterWolf: whats up
<MasterWolf> i get Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_file'. each time i logon
<MasterWolf> and whene i try to get online i get Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_http'
<_tyler> I just installed KDE for Ubuntu and I'm tryin to get to know it... but I somehow made my icons when im file browsing TINY.  How do i fix em?
<_tyler> I defaulted all of my icon sizes...
<me2win> MasterWolf: im not completely sure, try asking in #ubunt
<me2win> #ubuntu
<MacAnthony> or more likely try #kde
<NoUse> mzinz in Konqeuror : View -> Icon Size
<mzinz> NoUse: where is View
<NoUse> on the menu bar
<uniq> masterwolf: is this dapper or breezy?
<fjellrev1> Anyone know if its possible to assign a command to a key or mouse button?
<dagobert> ? like a shutdown -a now command
<dagobert> *g*
<Crashoveride> hye all I need to know how to make Ark, unpack .rar files anyone nkow?
<wsjunior> Crashoveride: install unrar
#kubuntu 2007-04-16
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, ok im going to introduce you to man pages
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, type "man ln" in konsole
<Sanne> pieman: yes, there's a way I think. The default install of php is as an apache module, but I believe theres also a binary you can run from the cli. Let me look.
<philphoto> yeah, I have a bit of a problem with man pages
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, oh, ok
<philphoto> because to look up the page you want to see, you need to know what the nomenclature for the app is.
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, what ln does is link a file from one location to another
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, sort of like a shortcut
<philphoto> ok
<Sanne> pieman: I guess it would be the package php4-cli, look at the description here, sounds like it: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/web/php4-cli
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, the syntax goes ln -s <actual file> <link>
<pieman> Sanne, thanks.
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, the system sees the link as the actual file, without having to copy the whole thing over
<Sanne> pieman: lol, this is good: "if you're frightened of perl and python" ;)
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, so i would suggest creating a link to the library file where the system is looking for it
<philphoto> ok, would that look like: <ln -s "/usr/lib/iscan/libesint54.so" "/usr/lib/libesint54.so">  ?
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, yup, without the <> braces
<dsmith_> where does java load to?
<dsmith_> typically
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, also quotes not necessary
<philphoto> hitmanWilly: of course.  sweet.  thanks so much.
<hitmanWilly> np
<philphoto> quotes are NOT necessary in this respect?
<dsmith_> "/usr/lib/ jvm??
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, variables, yes, system commands. no
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, but they won't hurt anything
<Cosmo_>  I downloaded the .debs for my brother 1840c printer since it is not on the list that comes up when adding a printer, but when I install the .deb it still doesn't come up on the list. What am I doing wrong?
<pieman> Sanne: lol, i would prefer to write my script in perl/python, but i dunno how! :p
<philphoto> ok, is there anything that is needed to go between the two file paths?
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, nope
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, a space
<dsmith_> nm I found it
<dsmith_> I as right
<dsmith_> :)
<philphoto> cool, cool.  I'll let you know if it  works
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, which reminds me, you DO need quotes anytime a path or filename has a space in it
<Sanne> pieman: heh. php is nice. But I can recommend python, it's easy to pick up, actually. I also knew php first, but I have already scripted my first little scripts in python. It's great.
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, which is why linux people like -'s or _'s :)
<pieman> Sanne: I think i will check it out at some point...I use java for most of my programming needs, but for very simple stuff with mysql, i am much happier with php, since the development speed is much faster as it doesn't complain about much :p
<Sanne> pieman: if you ever want to have a go, this one has helped me tremendously: http://swaroopch.info/text/Byte_of_Python:Main_Page
<macabro22> excuse me. How do I check if I have the right video driver installed?
<pieman> Sanne: does python come with a mysql connection module by default?
<hitmanWilly> pieman, i don't think so, but it has one available
<Sanne> pieman: I guess it's somewhere in the repositories, but I don't know if it's also installed already. I guess not, since python is so very modular. Let me look.
<hitmanWilly> pieman, python-sql, i think
<philphoto_> hitmanWilly: how can I test the symblic link I just created?
<pieman> in terms of performance, in executing from command line, which is going to be fastest and less system intensive for updating a mysql database, perl/python or php?
<Sanne> pieman: it's python-mysqldb. I have it installed, and can't remember to have done it manually. It might be there already.
<philphoto_> sorry if I posted that twice.  router just reset & I may have duplicated the msg
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, just ls the directory and see if its there
<pieman> Sanne, thanks, i'll probably have a go at this soon.
<Sanne> pieman: I dunno about performance. As a hunch, I would say php is mainly made for the web, python and pperl for scripting, so they might be faster. But that's just an uninformed guess.
<Sanne> pieman: you're welcome, have fun
<philphoto_> hitmanWilly: yup, it's there
<pieman> but they are all interpreted languages...so i wonder how much difference there is...
<hitmanWilly> philphoto_, good, should work then
<korrx> macabro22: lsmod |grep agpgart
<Sanne> pieman: yeah, would be interesting to know.
<hitmanWilly> philphoto_, unless the problem lies elsewhere
<philphoto_> well, the problem is that the scanner utility reports the scanner has been found, but no driver is installed
<philphoto_> yeah.
<shawn34> ok guys, i've installed my wireless driver but having problems configuring and enabling... can anyone help me out?
<shawn34> i was able to do this no problem in gnome
<shawn34> not that its any different
<_arafat> shawn34: have you tried knetworkmanager?
<shawn34> _arafat: installed by default?
<shawn34> where do i find it
<shawn34> these menus are a little confusing
<philphoto_> hitmanWilly: what is gcc 3.2/3.3?  vice gcc 3.4 or later?  is this a Linux kernel somethingorother?
<shawn34> im from a gnome background
<shawn34> lol
<_arafat> shawn34: not sure whether it's installed by default...
<_arafat> j
<_arafat> shawn34: just try to start it:-)
<korrx> philphoto C++ copiler
<shawn34> _arafat: i already did
<shawn34> its not starting
<_arafat> shawn34: but it's installed?
<philphoto_> korrx: how do I find out which I'm using?  it appears that's an issue with this driver i'm trying to install
<korrx> philphoto : gcc --version
<philphoto_> thx
<korrx> you're welcome
<Sanne> philphoto: if you compile a kernel module, you must use the same gcc version that was used to build the kernel. You can see that with: cat /proc/version
<hitmanWilly> philphoto_, sorry, away for a sec
<korrx> Sanne : YES !
<Sanne> korrx: :)
<korrx> cd /pub && more beer
<hitmanWilly> korrx, actually shouldn't that be cd /pub && beer | less? i know, its not as funny that way :)
<korrx> ;)
<korrx> less beer is sad
<hitmanWilly> less is more :)
<korrx> :P
<philphoto_> my computer has no love for the scanner.  :(
<hitmanWilly> philphoto_, spitting out more errors, or the same one?
<philphoto_> stupid @$$ drivers
<korrx> computer has no feeling either
<philphoto_> same one
<korrx> :D
<os2mac> how do you modify the Grub boot menu?
<hitmanWilly> os2mac, /boot/grub/menu.lst is the config file
<Sanne> os2mac: you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst (make a backup first)
<philphoto_> "VueScan found an Epson Perfection 4490, but no Epson software for this scanner was found on your system. Try downloading a driver for this scanner from www.avasys.jp/english. See the VueScan Release Notes for more information."
<korrx> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<shawn34> can someone please help me get my wifi working?
<sha> Hello, i use X.org and i have a nvidia graphical card, do someone know how i can set my brightness/HUE/saturation for my desktop, and not for the videos only ?
<shawn34> driver is installed and hardware is there
<shawn34> but i can't enable it
<soulrider> sha: just a second
<soulrider> shawn34: i dont ahve wifi so i cant help you :(
<soulrider> sha, in desktop right click > configure desktop > display > monitor gamma
<hitmanWilly> sha, there's a gamma option in xorg.conf too, if you want to go that way
<sha> soulrider: right click on the desktop, i don't have the "configure desktop" option, and hitmanWilly, if you have  a way yeah, it's also can be usefull
<soulrider> sha: oh, im not on kubuntu at the moment actually
<sha> because on my nvidia preference, i can set only the brightness and gamma, but not the saturation or HUE, and i want absolutly fix the saturation
<sha> and i'm on ubuntu feisty
<hitmanWilly> sha, saturation ive got no idea on, except manually on the monitor
<sha> even my monitor can't handle it
<hitmanWilly> sha, what nvidia card?
<philphoto_> sha: are you trying to calibrate your monitor?
<sha> i use beryl, and beryl can fix the saturation on the windows, but only for the windows, i need it for the full desktop, and i use a gforce fx 5200
<sha> it's a flat screen ACER
<philphoto_> are you trying to cal it for image processing/graphics use?
<hitmanWilly> sha, do you have the legacy drivers installed, i think the 5200's on the legacy list
<sha> yes, but not into the soft, i must  do it for the full desktop
<sha> it's not a legacy, i use the regular one
<sha> the legacy crash X
<korrx> nvidia-settings ; save your tweaks to a file and locate lines related to saturation and update your xorg.conf with that line
<sha> korrx: yes i want, but the line saturation don't exist and i have no idea how i can add it as option
<philphoto_> right.  I just installed this & it works well: http://www.pcbypaul.com/software/GAMMApage.html
<korrx> ok sha
<korrx> do you tried with nvidia-settings ?
<sha> philphoto: it's a soft, i don't need a soft :p
<s0nix> Hi, is there a way to synchronize ALL Kontact information (including all plugins, note, read mail, todo list, contacts) ? cause i want to use this wonderful software on my home pc AND on my laptop. thx for ur answer
<philphoto_> well, saturation is an adjustment, not native to most displays
<philphoto_> it's going to have to be a software util
<sha> korrz: in nvidia-settings, i have Brightness, Contrast, Gamma
<sha> saturation is still missing
<sha> and i must set it :/
<korrx> oops
<sha> that the only thign i really need to change
<korrx> ;)
<philphoto_> what is forcing you to set saturation?
<sha> that what i try to know, how i can force the saturation of my screen
<sha> Beryl manager can do that, but only for the windows, not for the full desktop
<sha> so i wonder if something can do that, because when i google it, all i found about saturation are for gimp or videos
<os2mac> ok, how do I turn sudo OFF?
<korrx> in mine there is an option slider for brightness... sorry for you Sha..
<philphoto> full screen saturation is not an option
<hitmanWilly> os2mac, sudo is one time use only
<hitmanWilly> os2mac, its not like su
<philphoto> there only exist two adjustments on monitors.  contrast and brightness
<os2mac> the point is I don't want to have to use it.
<sha> philphoto: some monitore have the saturation and it's somethign you can set on every monitore, but 90% of them, the option don't apear at all, so i wonder how i can force it
<sha> at least into xorg.conf
<philphoto> it all goes back to gamma.
<sha> and it's because ppl don't use it, they have removed the option saturation in most of the monitores lol
<hitmanWilly> os2mac, well you can su to get root access, but its not a good idea to stay in that mode
<sha> and gamma is not enough :/
<philphoto> what kind of saturation do you need?
<sha> gamma is limited, how i can force the limit then ?
<sha> totaly gray
<os2mac> ok lemme ask the question a little differently.
<sha> i must remove the color
<philphoto> you're trying to create a grayscale monitor?
<hitmanWilly> os2mac, or just login as root, but that's a REALLY BAD idea
<sha> yes
<os2mac> is there a way I can set a program to startup in admin mode (I.E. knetworkmanager) and NOT have to type a password three times everytime I login?
<philphoto> ah, you'll need to disable your colors then.
<sha> lol how XD
<philphoto> I have no idea how.  may I ask why?
<sha> that what i try to do since lot of weeks now, and why, because i'm fully colorblind, and for some reason, i can't barely adjust the brightness and contrast of my screen for optimize my work if i don't remove the color first
<philphoto> aha.
<os2mac> anyone?
<Tm_T> sha: let me think...
<Tm_T> sha: install kde-guidance
<Tm_T> sha: then relogin to KDE, start kcontrol and in pheripherals there is display settings now
<hitmanWilly> os2mac, it asks for the password for a reason. the only way i can think of would be to use a blank line for a root password, but again that is definately NOT reccommended
<Tm_T> sha: there should be gamma settings
<Tm_T> sha: I think that help for adjusting stuff
<sha> Tm_T, i'm installing it, but errr i'm on gnome
<Tm_T> sha: I see, dunno about gnome side
<Tm_T> sha: tried #ubuntu ?
<Sanne> sha: might want to ask in #ubuntu
<hitmanWilly> Tm_T, words out of my mouth
<sha> hmmmm i see lol, i use konversation lmao, that why i'm on kubuntu
<Tm_T> hitmanWilly: I'm not coming near to your mouth, even if you dream of
<sha> X3
<hitmanWilly> lol
<sha> so thank you everyone for your help
<sha> i will see on ubuntu :p
<os2mac> ok so I have to enter a password for kwallet, knetworkmanager, AND to login. do you see my point?
<Tm_T> sha: and if there won't be any help, slap me
<sha> Tm_T: carefull, the #ubuntu chan is weird sometime X3
<pieman> Sanne: that works great...except it didn't work at first because of an error, so i corrected that, but it still didnt work. so went back online for more help. just sat and looked at it, and i'm trying to parse a file, but using the wrong file name, which is the problem. doh. :p
<Tm_T> sha: I have heard it'd busy, so I avoid it
<hitmanWilly> os2mac, kwallet only needs a password once, it leaves a daemon running, but linux is supposed to work that way
<hitmanWilly> os2mac, i mean, asking for passwords for system critical stuff
<Sanne> pieman: heh, been there :). Hmm, I don't know if you can set up php-cli to spit out errors in a logfile. With the apache module you can do it. Would help with those errors.
<os2mac> but I don't think your understanding my annoyance. I have to enter the same password three times before I can't do any work.
<pieman> sanne, not a scripting error...there is a line in a file that has to be commented out to make it work
<os2mac> sorry before I CAN do any work :)
<pieman> although i used c style comment instead of perl at first lol...too late at night for this!
<Sanne> pieman: ah ok :)
<Tm_T> os2mac: you should see how many passwords I enter when starting computer
<Tm_T> os2mac: one reason I keep it running all the time =)
<hitmanWilly> os2mac, the only way around that is to login as root, and even then kwallet will still ask for a password on startup
<Tm_T> os2mac: and I do use ssh keys etc to avoid passwords
<Tm_T> price of security, I rather have it this way than let anyone do stuff around
<os2mac> Tm_t: this is a laptop... it's impractical to be able to  be able to leave this computer running all the time.
<Tm_T> os2mac: I know, but three passwords isn't much
<Tm_T> if needed only when booting AND in some particular cases
<os2mac> yes... but it's about 2 too many.
<Tm_T> not IMO
<os2mac> but IMO there should be a way to grant permissions to a known program upon install to allow to operate.
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> but you can set kwallet to passwordless
<Tm_T> and sudo also
<os2mac> how?
<hitmanWilly> os2mac, the problem with only entering a password once is that it would have to be stored in memory somewhere, making it vulnerable to a buffer overflow or some such thing
<Tm_T> os2mac: kwallet is simple, or should, IIRC it let you set empty password -> passwordless
<Tm_T> I don't help with sudo, that IMO would be too unsecurity
<os2mac> HitmanWilly. that is an invalid argument. A password is already stored anyway.
<Tm_T> but there's tons of documentation for that one so you don't need my help anyway =)
<hitmanWilly> os2mac, in an encrypted hdd file, not in ram
<K-Ryan> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<malus> bonjour!
<scrubb> Hello
<malus> :)
<os2mac> TM_t: you still have to enter a password to start the program because it runs in Root
<SharpRazor> I need help please anyone!!
<scrubb> Me too!
<scrubb> heh heh
<SharpRazor> i had newest kernel .15 but when I booted to it i had no gui interface
<Cosmo_> the NVIDIA x server doesn't have all the settings it had before and it's not recognizing that I have a second monitor connected. how do I fix this?
<Daisuke_Ido> why do you have to enter that many passwords.
<scrubb> Eft isn't configuring eth0 correctly...
<Daisuke_Ido> bah, that'll teach me to scroll down before typing
<os2mac> Daisuke_ido, anytime a program has to run at Root you have to grant it access.
<scrubb> So I can't access the network/internet...
<Daisuke_Ido> that's...  how linux works.
<scrubb> Can someone help me troubleshoot?
<Joooooooe> hey how do I update adept?
<SharpRazor> sudo apt-get update
<SharpRazor> You mean repositories?
<malus> but how can u enter a pass?
<Joooooooe> scrubb: what's the problem?
<malus> in root
<scrubb> DHCP isn't working.
<scrubb> The system sees my ethernet device.
<malus> is it possible to desactive dhcp without lost connection?
<scrubb> I have no connection to begin with...
<scrubb> cept for loopback maybe?
<Borg^Queen> hi how do i update adept?
<malus> when u use 2 computers u need to use dhcp no?
<scrubb> I have a small home network.
<malus> how your home network work :p
<sha> ok, screw #ubuntu, they are still dumb lol, i'm gonna remove gnome and go on KDE -.-
<wolferine> can someone give me a bit of understanding into sound in *buntu?
<wolferine> sha, I wouldnt even remove Gnome
<wolferine> just keep it
<sha> lol
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, as in what?
<malus> but yet
<Borg^Queen> sha welcome to the darkside
<scrubb> malus, it's a netgear router connected to a cable modem...2 computers on the router.
<sha> sudo /etc/init.d/gnm stop ?
<wolferine> hitmanWilly, as in what are there, multiple sound codecs, drivers, devices?
<hitmanWilly> scrubb, is the router set up right?
<SharpRazor> I installed accidentally ubuntu-desktop, i want to go back to kubuntu, what should i do??
<wolferine> sha, check the Ubuntu Guide (google it) and it will show you have to install KDE on top of Gnome
<wolferine> or, well side-by-side
<sha> thank wolferine :D
<wolferine> yeah, sha you might as well keep it
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, well, buntu doesn't come stock with any proprietary sound codecs due to legal issues, but you can get them from the repos
<wolferine> you might try it again :)
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, as far as drivers, it uses alsa with oss emulation
<wolferine> hitmanWilly, so what is the default sound (or what are the types) used in *buntu?
<wolferine> yeah, alsa
<wolferine> and oss
<ratshell> Hello all, is kubuntu any different then ubuntu besides the kde?
<wolferine> what are those really, just drivers?
<wolferine> ratshell, nope
<ratshell> ok you like kde better
<sha> found it : sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<wolferine> i use Gnome myself ratshell
<ratshell> wolferine, could you do me a favor
<wolferine> and just add KDE apps, when I need them
<wolferine> sha, the instructions are that easy
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, alsa is the system that talks to the sound drivers
<ratshell> Wolferine, could you come to the channel ubuntuhelp
<wolferine> ratshell, sorry, not atm
<sha> gnome and kde is like win 2000 and win xp i guess
<sha> except they have each different appz
<ratshell> Okay well when you can please I need to ask you something
<wolferine> hitmanWilly, and where is my sound device located, or is there more than one?
<ratshell> or sha could you come to the channel ubuntuhelp
<sha> what the # ?
<wolferine> sha, you can use Gnome apps in KDE, and vice versa
<sha> i know
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, most sound device drivers are compiled as kernel modules or straight into the kernel even
<sha> i'm myself on Konversation :p
<SharpRazor> sorry but i already did this sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sha> what i meant is KDE and gnome are just a desktop environment
<SharpRazor> how can i uninstall whole ubuntu-desktop package??
<wolferine> SharpRazor, why would you want to?
<ratshell> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<SharpRazor> i did
<ratshell> sudo apt-get uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<SharpRazor> it didn't help at all,
<hitmanWilly> SharpRazor, now apt-get autoremove
<wolferine> hitmanWilly, where can I start to read abit more into it, eventually looking into configuring my VMware to run audio...
<ratshell> wolferine, you tried virtual box?
<wolferine> VMware
<wolferine> thats it
<sha> also, if i remember for switch of desktop, we can use something like : sudo /usr/init.d/gdm stop  then sudo /usr/init.d/kdm start
<hitmanWilly> SharpRazor, since the ubuntu-desktop package isn't holding them as dependencies anymore, a LOT of apps should be removed
<SharpRazor> oh crap
<Sanne> sha: you can switch your desktop at login, with both kdm and gdm
<sha> \0/
<hitmanWilly> SharpRazor, what happened?
<sha> i forgoten that Sanne
<Sanne> sha: :)
<sha> just need to choose the option :p
<sha> hehe, i'm maybe too much CLI :p
<Sanne> haha
<SharpRazor> will it uninstall if i'm not in a safe mode??
<sha> ((anyway, that cuz i crashed too many time gnome <.<))
<hitmanWilly> SharpRazor, what?
<SharpRazor> shouldn't I uninstall ubuntu-desktop while in safe mode??
<Dasnipa`> um... no
<Dasnipa`> it doesnt matter
<Dasnipa`> at least i dont think it does
<wolferine> hitmanWilly, anything more you can offer?
<SharpRazor> ok
<Dasnipa`> but im 99% sure it is fine
<Arwen> SharpRazor, A) there's no safe mode. B) no, not really
<SharpRazor> i will check if it will work sha thank You
<SharpRazor> oh by the way, does any of You know a good backup distro?
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, well, you could try google or wikipedia for more info, most of mine comes from experience
<Dasnipa`> Arwen, i think hes talking about the kernal safe mode...
<wolferine> so alsa?
<sosko> hi all
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, alsa is maintained by the alsa project, you could check their website
<sosko> how do i install libpam-ldap and libnss-ldap modules on kubuntu 6.10
<wolferine> but is that a good place to start
<Borg^Queen> hi how do i update adept?
<Arwen> Dasnipa`, the kernel doesn't have a safe mode...
<Cosmo_> the NVIDIA x server doesn't have all the settings it had before and it's not recognizing that I have a second monitor connected. how do I fix this?
<sha> i be right back, i'm gonna try KDE :D
<wolferine> i would eventually like to record streaming audio as well
<sha> \0/ KDE FTW
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, if all you're trying to do is get sound in VMware, try the ubuntu forums
<Dasnipa`> Arwen, in grub whenever you get a new kernal 2 lines are added... the new kernal and the safe mode corresponding to it
<wolferine> yeah, not just looking to troubleshoot a common problem here
<wolferine> just looking to understand the setup better
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, as for streaming audio, im pretty sure there's an app out there to do it
<jtt> htdig: Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1-21ubuntu1) but 1:4.1.1-13ubuntu5 is to be installed question is where would i find  1:4.1.1-21ubuntu1
<Arwen> Dasnipa`, the kernel doesn't have a a safe mode! you're talking about the "single user mode" which is not part of the kernel...
<ratshell> Wolferine, i know how to stream music
<Arwen> single user mode = runlevel 1
<ratshell> brb
<orient2000> #ubuntuhelp
<wolferine> ratshell, thats not what I am looking to do
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, if you're feeling particularly curious, there's always the source code to take a look at
<wolferine> yeah, thanks hitman
<ratshell> wolferine, would you mind coming to channel #ubuntuhelp please
<ratshell> just have a question for you
<wolferine> ask me here
<sha> \0/ i'm on KDE :D
<word> kalorin_: :'(
<ratshell> please come to that channel, then I will exlain. just real quick that is all I ask
<wolferine> nope, sorry
<ratshell> Well I can't ask it here, cause certain admin officials do not like my question. And have currently blocked me from three other ubuntu channels because of it.
<wolferine> then maybe its not a good question to be asking
<hitmanWilly> ratshell, unless its about h4x0ring someone elses's box, just ask it
<wolferine> unless :)
<ratshell> Okay lets say you ask how to do something okay. Now I have done whatever it is in the past so I suggest something that has worked for me in the past. Do you think that is okay?
<wolferine> can you rephrase the question?
<_Ace2016_> hi all] 
<hitmanWilly> ummmmmmm
<hitmanWilly> non comprende senior
<_Ace2016_> how do i force a disk check? i tripped over the power cable :(
<ratshell> Okay like some people having when upgrading to feisty problem with nvidia driver not working.
<Daisuke_Ido> ratshell: if it's a general fix or generally well known command, then yes, but if it's a worked-for-me weird solution, then probably not
<Daisuke_Ido> it's a judgement call
<ratshell> So I suggested to them something that has worked for me and other people with the card they have.
<ratshell> And because some of the officials say it isn't good advice. I got banned for giving it.
<ratshell> Do you think this is wrong or right?
<Daisuke_Ido> first of all, is ubuntuhelp even an official ubuntu resource?
<Daisuke_Ido> like #ubuntu and #kubuntu are
<ratshell> do not know, I just went there and it is open....
<wolferine> ratshell, im sure bringing this up with us, well, will do nothing for you
<ratshell> I know but just asking as a question
<wolferine> well, I asked you to rephrase
<ratshell> I did
<wolferine> and you didnt, so I cannot really answer
<wolferine> u did?
<wolferine> sorry
<ratshell> Okay I know how to fix a problem you have. Do you think I should tell you how to fix it. Even if this is not an OFFICIAL way to fix it from UBUNUT.
<wolferine> didnt notice
<Tm_T> ratshell: we are here too ;)
<ratshell> Tm_T I am just asking a question
<ratshell> Do not ban me again please.
<Tm_T> ratshell: what that is?
<ratshell> See wolferine, these are the people banned me earlier.
<ratshell> So that is why i was worried about saying it.
<Daisuke_Ido> then it was probably deserved
<wolferine> ratshell, well, maybe that might be a big hint to just drop it
<Tm_T> ratshell: I didn't ban you
<Daisuke_Ido> because they tend to have pretty good judgement.
<Tm_T> ratshell: but if you just whine about it all around... well, let's say this way: this is not a place for that discussion
<wolferine> anyways, who knows of a good linux/*buntu sound tutorial site?
<ratshell> Ubuntu sound tutorial?
<Tm_T> wolferine: random idea: search in gentoo wiki
<ratshell> Little mor detail
<Tm_T> wolferine: but help.ubuntu.com is good place too
<Tm_T> wolferine: especially community part of it
<wolferine> howto alsa?
<Tm_T> wolferine: yes, good search word ;-)
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, oh yeah, i forgot about the gentoo wiki's. If you want to know how something in nix really works, that's the place.
<wolferine> k
<wolferine> i think this is what I am looking for
<wolferine> thanks
<sha> i'm starting to love KDE+BERYL
<sha> <3
<hitmanWilly> sha: great, huh
<obvio171> how much room does the edgy-feisty upgrader need in /boot?
<_4strO> sure i love them ^^
<Tm_T> obvio171: expect it to double?
<Tm_T> obvio171: to say the truth; no idea
<obvio171> Tm_T: I have a 37mb partition and it complained there wasn't room enough. Then I moved everything out and tried again, it still says it's not enough.
<obvio171> I really don't wanna have to repartition my HD to upgrade
<Tm_T> obvio171: does #ubuntu+1 help? :)
<hitmanWilly> obvio171, mine has about 3 gigs
<hitmanWilly> obvio171, on a 200 gig drive
* Tm_T doesn't have separate /boot partition
<ratshell> Well I am at #ubuntuhelp if yall need me. These rooms are to monitored in a since. See yall there.
<obvio171> Tm_T: nice thanks
<obvio171> hitmanWilly: and how much room does it take?
<_4strO> drwxr-xr-x   3 root root 4,0K 2007-04-15 19:48 boot
<Tm_T> _4strO: eh eh
<hitmanWilly> obvio171, not sure
<Tm_T> "du -sh /boot/"
<Tm_T> tells how much there is stuff
<hitmanWilly> obvio171, honestly, i installed feisty fresh and just used the reccommended layout
<hitmanWilly> obvio171, 50 m used
<obvio171> hmm
<obvio171> it mustn't be too easy to repartition right?
<hitmanWilly> obvio171, not on boot
<hitmanWilly> it has to start within the first 1024 cylinders
<hitmanWilly> sorry, be on
<crazy_penguin> 'night all!
<scrubb> Hey, could someone tell me how to find out if "forcedeth.c" is included in the kubuntu driver set and if so, how to use it?
<hitmanWilly> scrubb, that's a source code file
<scrubb> I know.
<hitmanWilly> scrubb, maybe in linux-headers or one of the dev packages
<scrubb> hmm
<darko> how can i set the cpu frequency table? I'm on a pentium m and the cpu frequency table is apparantly incorrect :-[
<darko> help.....
<tricasse> scrubb: see the contents of the linux-source-`uname -r` package maybe
<pnutbttr> i cant seem to turn off all the sound effects of kubuntu
<Tm_T> pnutbttr: did you look kcontrol -> system -> notifications
<Tm_T> there is lot of notifications you can adjust as you like
<ratshell> pnubttr we can help you with that if you need, but where in the channel #ubuntuhelp. So come there if you want to.
<hitmanWilly> pnutbttr, you could always disable kde's sound system
<XenThraL> hi, I'm having a weird issue where icon names on the desktop become blurred out and move after a while
<pnutbttr> ok, never mind, i just wasnot understanding how k control was working
<XenThraL> is this a known issue? I didn't really know how to google for it
<hitmanWilly> pnutbttr, it shouldn't affect any other apps
<wolferine> where is my sound dev located (usually)?
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, as in PCI address?
<wolferine> yes
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, depends on the card
<wolferine> Nvidia CK804
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, honestly, no idea
<wolferine> well dont answer then :P
<wolferine> hehe
<pieman> is there any way i can get my real ip address (ie, wan of my router) from the command line?
<wolferine> use www.whatismyip.com
<wolferine> ?
<pieman> well i can get my ip from a script run on the net no probs...
<pieman> but i want to be able to access it locally really...
<voorhees86> have aMsn on apt-get?
<wolferine> voorhees86, thats where I got it
<voorhees86> i'm not find
<pieman> i have a dynamic ip, so in order to access my computer from uni, i want to write a script to run and just upload my current ip address to a database or something..
<voorhees86> how is the name of the packgedt
<word> Errmm...I get this error - "BOGUS LENGTH in write keyboard desc, expected 5840, got 5844" and then x crashes...anyone know what could be wrong?
<wolferine> voorhees86, use the ubuntu guide (google it) and it tells you how to add to your repos
<wolferine> you probably dont have them all added, so you can get amsn
<voorhees86> ok
<voorhees86> thanks , i gonna see
<wolferine> yeah
<wolferine> add to your repos, do an update
<wolferine> then search for it
<scrubb> how does one start, quit, and restart the X server?
<cskj> hey how do i start kdm??
<wolferine> scrubb, ctrl-alt-backspace
<Sanne> scrubb: you can search for a package that provides a certain file at packages.ubuntu.com in section "search the contents of packages"
<wolferine> cskj, you have it installed?
<cskj> i think so
<word> cskj: as root /etc/init.d/kdm start
<cskj> lemme check
<wolferine> cskj, new install?
<ratshell> to start kdm from the gnome, ctrl alt f1, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, then /etc/init.d/kdm start
<cskj> no
<scrubb> sanne, thanks.
<scrubb> wolferine, thanks.
<Sanne> scrubb: you're welcome
<cskj> it's not a new install
<wolferine> cskj, just did an update?
<wolferine> np scrubb
<cskj> since i installed kubuntu i've neva used it or anything
<wolferine> cskj, when you login, you can select either Gnome or KDE now
<word> are you in console on kubuntu right now or in the gui? :-/
<cskj> in the gui
<word> then you are probably already in kdm
<wolferine> cskj, so you can logout, then look at the menu, you will find it there
<cskj> i have been trying to tweak my login manager
<cskj> but none of my changes work
<jhutchins> pieman: Still around?
<cskj> lemme log out n try
<pieman> jhutchines, yes
<wolferine> cskj, ctrl-alt-backspace is a fast way to log
<wolferine> hey jhutchins :)
<cskj> yea
<jhutchins> I had a system that did what pieman was looking for, I think there's a script in the diald howto that has an example.
<jhutchins> Ah, there you are.
<jhutchins> pieman: I ran into a bit of trouble with it, I was uploading the IP to a DEC VAX system with ulimited version retension.
<jhutchins> pieman: Every fifteen minutes.
<jhutchins> Or was it five?
<pieman> jhutchins...most of that went right over my head! lol
<Tm_T> ratshell: hmm, you're adverting your channel here? sorta stealing "clients"? =)
<cskj> hey guys no luck
<cskj> the changes haven't occured
<clownius> Is anyone here able to help with a kernel compile?
<clownius> Im trying to save my current Feisty install
<cskj> the login manager looks no different
<clownius> can only boot live CD
<jhutchins> pieman: http://tldp.org - lots of good stuff.  It's not in the diald howto after all though, still looking.
<hitmanWilly> clownius: ok, are you on the live cd right now?
<clownius> Im happy to go through a kernel compile but i needed to boot from live CD and i need the kernel for the install on my hard disk
<clownius> yeah on live CD
<hitmanWilly> clownius: is your hdd mounted anywhere?
<clownius> doubt it i only just fired up
<clownius> so mount it
<hitmanWilly> clownius: yes, we may not have to compile one
<hitmanWilly> clownius, do you know how tho chroot?
<hitmanWilly> *to
<clownius> i have the page up trying to do it now
<hitmanWilly> clownius: ok, ill talk you through it
<cskj> ok while his prob is being fixed
<cskj> can anyone help me with mine
<clownius> ty
<hitmanWilly> clownius: first mount your hdd
<cskj> i cannot get the changes i set to my login manager to work
<pieman> jhutchins, that tldp.org link looks great for future ref. Don't worry about this thing, I've think i've worked out how i can do it...
<cskj> they are applied, but they don't show up and they don't change
<hitmanWilly> clownius: next, "sudo chroot <wherever you mounted your hdd>"
<clownius> done
<hitmanWilly> clownius, now, apt-cache search linux-image
<K-Ryan> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<clownius> done
<hitmanWilly> clownius, what came up on the search?
<clownius> About 100 lines
<clownius> anything in particular i should look for
<BluesKaj> what is an open-source revision control system.... ? As if that makes it any clearer .. :(
<hitmanWilly> hmmm, are you using edgy or feisty?
<clownius> started as edgy is fiesty now
<K-Ryan> Hey guys I'm trying to "sudo apt-get install subversion"
<hitmanWilly> clownius, ok, easy then, sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic
<Tm_T> K-Ryan: and?
<K-Ryan> I'm coming up with an error message of "Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<K-Ryan> Tips?
<clownius> Says i already got it
<Tm_T> K-Ryan: well, have adept or any related running?
<K-Ryan> No, but Adept crashed before
<K-Ryan> Maybe I should try running that big long command that I can't remember
<hitmanWilly> clownius, ok sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic
<K-Ryan> !adeptcrash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adeptcrash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> K-Ryan: that might explain, do "fuser var/lib/dpkg/"
<K-Ryan> Hmm, what was it...
<Tm_T> whops
<voorhees86> the front painel(mic, headfone out) of my laptop dosent work
<Tm_T> K-Ryan: do "fuser /var/lib/dpkg/"
<Tm_T> K-Ryan: does return something?
<K-Ryan> Nada
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> K-Ryan: try again with apt-get
<clownius> other than this everything else looks ok
<K-Ryan> Same thing
<clownius> Your /etc/kernel-img.conf needs to be updated. Read grub's NEWS.Debian[1] 
<clownius> file and follow its instructions.
<clownius>  1. /usr/share/doc/grub/NEWS.Debian.gz
<clownius> You shouldn't call /sbin/update-grub. Please call /usr/sbin/update-grub instead!
<cskj> can i have some help pleez
<K-Ryan> cskj, let us know what your problem is and we can help.
<ubuntu> is there a way to load beryl onto kubuntu
<Tm_T> clownius: ignore, or do changes explained in that document
<K-Ryan> !beryl | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<voorhees86> the front painel(mic, headfone out) of my laptop dosent work, somebody can help me?
<cskj> i cannot get the changes to my login manager to work
<hitmanWilly> clownius, sudo apt-get update grub
<Tm_T> clownius: also, use pastebin
<clownius> sorry guys
<ratshell> TO THE ROOM. IF YOU NEED HELP WITH UBUNTU COME TO #ubuntuhelp, we will help you will all your ubuntu questions
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@74-128-163-120.dhcp.insightbb.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> too slow Tm_T :)
<hitmanWilly> TY!!!
<K-Ryan> Why'd he get a ban? Just curious.
<Tm_T> K-Ryan: spamming
<K-Ryan> One message? Or was he doing it before I was here?
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan, you weren't here earlier with that guy, were you?
<K-Ryan> Guess not
<BluesKaj> he's a pita ...yelling and being obnoxious
<K-Ryan> No biggie, just curious.
<K-Ryan> Okay, back to my problem then =)
<K-Ryan> Same issue while trying to apt-get it
<cskj> can't anyone help me with my login manager problems??
* Tm_T cry like a baby
<clownius> hmm im not having any luck there but thanks for trying
<clownius> i might just try a fresh compile from source
<clownius> i had to do that for new hardware once lol
<Tm_T> K-Ryan: bah, any chance to relogin?
<K-Ryan> Might as well, brb
<K-Ryan> Help cskj out in the meantime
<Tm_T> cskj: yes?
<cskj> i cannot get any of my changes to the login manager to work
<clownius> in that chroot i can compile a kernel for use in it right?
<Tm_T> cskj: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kdm" and it ask if you like to use gdm or kdm
<hitmanWilly> clownius, yes you can here's a very helpful website on the subject http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<cskj> ok
<BluesKaj> geez , you can upgrade the kernel wit adept if you want
<Tm_T> K-Ryan: luck?
<K-Ryan> Zip
<clownius> ty
<K-Ryan> Same problem
<Tm_T> K-Ryan: ...
<K-Ryan> I have Konversation, Konqueror, and the terminal running
<Tm_T> K-Ryan: I'm out of ideas, search for howto OR just restart whole system :(
<K-Ryan> What's that big long command to terminate adept after it crashes and you cant get it to run again?
<word> Errmm...I get this error - "BOGUS LENGTH in write keyboard desc, expected 5840, got 5844" and then x crashes...anyone know what could be wrong?
<hitmanWilly> clownius, just remember, the only place you're chrooted is inside that terminal window
<TheDebugger> Is there anything for kubuntu to delete history, password, Recently Accessed files etc? ( Like in suse.. )
<TheDebugger> ( All at the same time, same place )
<cskj> tm t: it did not ask if i would like to use gdm or kdm it just went back to an empty command line
<voorhees86> the front painel(mic, headfone out) of my laptop dosent work, somebody can help me?
<cskj> Tm_T doesn't look like it's working
<Tm_T> strange
<Tm_T> cskj: maybe then you only have KDM
<cskj> shud i have gdm also??
<Daisuke_Ido> i thought they were mutually exclusive
<Tm_T> cskj: no, but err, what exactly you are trying to do?
<cskj> i am trying ro list all the users at my login screen
<Tm_T> Daisuke_Ido: you can have both installed, but they do the same job
<cskj> with the pics etc
<Daisuke_Ido> try to install kdm, it uninstalls gdm (and vice versa)
<Tm_T> Daisuke_Ido: doesn't uninstall :p
<Tm_T> cskj: well, you need some kdm control stuff, wait
<cskj> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<Tm_T> cskj: install kcontrol-kdmtheme kdmtheme
<cskj> ok
<cskj> could i find that in adept?
<Tm_T> cskj: should
<cskj> or would i have to use apt-get??
<cskj> ohh ok
<cskj> ty
<Tm_T> cskj: both works
<cskj> just wondering cus i already have adpet open
<Tm_T> cskj: after that, open kcontrol and go to system part and there, disable kdm theme, or select one that shows userlis (no idea which one does)
<wolferine> anyone have their sound working in VMware?
<Tm_T> cskj: without kdm theme, you can set kdm login screen in other part there
<Ace2016> Hi all
<K-Ryan> !quake
<ubotu> Quake runs natively under Ubuntu - See http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/ for details
<K-Ryan> !quake3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quake3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> man...
<wolferine> !doom
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<wolferine> :)
<cskj> ok thanx Tm_T
<hitmanWilly> id rocks
<hitmanWilly> at least they port their stuff
<Tm_T> Enemy Territory is fun
<hitmanWilly> that's still in beta, right?
<K-Ryan> Does anyone want to help me install Quake 3? =)
<Ace2016> i have a mouse with a ball instead of a scroll wheel, but i can only scroll forward and backwards with it, rolling the ball eft and right does nothing
<Ace2016> can someone help me fix this
<Ace2016> its new
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan, gogle loki installers
<hitmanWilly> *google
<Ace2016> on the bottom it says 8d scroll ball optical mouse
<K-Ryan> loki?
<cskj> ok installed them
<cskj> brb
<K-Ryan> Okay
<hitmanWilly> they make and distribute linux game installers
<K-Ryan> Ace2016 have you taken the ball out and checked the little spinny things in the mouse to make sure the ball was hitting those?
<Ace2016> K-Ryan: no no, when i move it forwards/backwards it scrolls up and down, and when i roll it right/left it scrolls up and down but very fast, i want to change left/right into left and right scrolling
<K-Ryan> Oh, so left and right does work.
<Ace2016> sorry i just realised what the left/right did, i just got the mouse
<K-Ryan> Just the wrong way
<Ace2016> yea just need to map it somehow
<K-Ryan> Hmm
<K-Ryan> I'll take a look around for you, give me a sec.
<carutsu> Scuse me how do i erase a list of recently used files?
<Ace2016> K-Ryan: Thanks
<Ace2016> carutsu: in kcontrol
<carutsu> Ace2016:oh, let me see, thanks
<K-Ryan> Have you tried the mouse in any other OS?
<Ace2016> carutsu: kcontrol > security and privacy > privacy
<Ace2016> carutsu: then delete what you want
<Ace2016> K-Ryan: i'll go check
<carutsu> Ace2016: i found it thank you
<cskj> hey Tm_T theme manager worked...but the user list and pictures still aren;t coming up
<madmike> lalala
<Rayhale> Hello, I wonder are will Beryl work on kubuntu? (sorry, I'm newbie to Linux)
<clownius> It worked without -14 kernel everything works again :)
<clownius> rayhale my experience says no
<Rayhale> alright thanks Clown.
<clownius> i installed the packages but nothing happened
<clownius> but i may not have configured right or something
<Rayhale> I see.. neverless, thank you.
<BluesKaj> Rayhale, beryl depends your graphics card and drivers
<K-Ryan> Beryl does work in Kubuntu
<K-Ryan> !beryl | Rayhale
<ubotu> Rayhale: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Rayhale> Alright, Thanks Ryan
<wolferine> anyone have their sound working in VMware?
<cskj> hey Tm_T u there??
<hitmanWilly> clownius: away for a minute, everything working?
<clownius> all back and perfect again
<clownius> lot less painfull than a kernel compile
<hitmanWilly> i knew it was that 14 kernel
<clownius> so did i lol but fix it was beyond me
<hitmanWilly> the chroot trick has saved me more than once
<clownius> its one i shall remember
<clownius> I love Live Cd's now
<BluesKaj> hitmanWilly, what chroot trick ?
<hitmanWilly> BluesKaj, chrooting to your hdd from a live cd
<BluesKaj> i see, what's the command , si can recoed it in my list here
<BluesKaj> record it
<hitmanWilly> BluesKaj, sudo chroot <hdd mount point>
<jodas> Hello I need help.
<BluesKaj> mountpoint ?
<hitmanWilly> BluesKaj, you can even use that to run a 32 bit environment inside a 64 bit os, for flash and stuff
<jodas> I would like to know how to log on as root.
<hitmanWilly> BluesKaj, mount the hdd and chroot into it
<clownius> why do you want to jodas? try sudo instead
<Ace2016> K-Ryan: xp won't boot, i have problems with it, can't reinstall it now
<BluesKaj> ok
<jodas> I cannot delete thing out of the root/desktop folder.
<jodas> Even when I use sudo I cannot.
<clownius> kubuntu or ubuntu?
<clownius> ok odd
<jodas> Ubuntu
<jodas> Well Edubuntu
<clownius> i dont have a root/desktop
<jodas> But the people in that chat will not help at all.
<clownius> no can help
<clownius> logining in as root is generally a very bad idea
<jodas> Well how do you log in as root?
<Ace2016> didn't think you can delete the desktop folder
<jodas> No the stuff that is inside the folder.
<jodas> I have 38 MB of stuff that was downloaded there that I do not need anymore.
<jodas> And it will not let me delete it.
<BluesKaj> hitmanWilly, how did  the chroot trick help you ...what was the situation ?
<jodas> So how do I log in as root?
<hitmanWilly> BluesKaj, clownius had a bad kernel so it wouldn't boot, booted off the live cd chrooted to the hdd, purged the old one, installed the updated on through apt
<BluesKaj> ok cool , thx
<noxwayxhome> how do i get grub back if i installed windows
<noxwayxhome> jodas you dont login as root
<Ace2016> noxwayxhome: i also wish to know that
<Ace2016> how do you get grub back if you install windows
<noxwayxhome> i found an artical but i cant find where it is now
<hitmanWilly> jodas, the desktop folder is under ~/.desktop, go there through the command line and delete them using sudo
<hitmanWilly> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hitmanWilly> noxwayxhome, Ace2016 see above
<noxwayxhome> hitman thanks
<hitmanWilly> np
<jodas> Wrong one.
<jodas> It does not work.
<jodas> Says no such file or directory.
<jodas> I even tried to sudo it and it still did not work.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<hitmanWilly> !desktop
<ubotu> The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are Gnome (ubuntu-desktop), KDE (kubuntu-desktop), Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<jodas> Wrong desktop.
<jodas> Go under system files and click on root.
<jodas> Then click on desktop.
<jodas> Not the first desktop but the one under root.
<noxwayxhome> jodas do you want to have root power type in "sudo su"
<hitmanWilly> hmmm, didn't know that worked
<noxwayxhome> this will give you terminal root for as long as the terminal is open
<kristjan> anyone got geforce go6200 here?
<jodas> Cannot move "/root/Deskt...3(3).tar.gz" to the trash because you do not have permissions to change it or its parent folder.
<jodas> That is what I get.
<noxwayxhome> but warning that any programs that you run will be in root
<jodas> Cannot move "/root/Deskt...3(3).tar.gz" to the trash because you do not have permissions to change it or its parent folder.
<jodas> Cannot move "/root/Deskt...3(3).tar.gz" to the trash because you do not have permissions to change it or its parent folder.
<noxwayxhome> jodas go into the terminal and type in sudo your file manager
<jodas> That is what I get.
<jodas> Ok
<jodas> Typed in sudo
<N6REJ> hitmanWilly: I found a bug in the latest kernel update tonight.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15892/
<HaSH> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<noxwayxhome> jodas
<noxwayxhome> one min
<hitmanWilly> N6REJ, saw that one too, don't think its really a bug so much as no grub update yet
<N6REJ> hitmanWilly: should I run it manually?
<noxwayxhome> jodas type in sudo Konqueror and the try to do what you want then
<hitmanWilly> N6REJ, back it up and try it out
<noxwayxhome> a window will open with root power
<N6REJ> hitmanWilly: LOL love it.
<jodas> Says command not found
<terrestre> someone knows how to change to another theme on kubuntu?
<hitmanWilly> the konq cmd's all lower
<wolferine> anyone have their sound working in VMware?
<Ace2016> could i just use boot sector virus protection in bios, doesn't taht stop the mbr from being overwritten?
<jodas> Says the same thig.
<BluesKaj> terrestre, sytem settings/appearance
<noxwayxhome> terreste your best bet is to use beryl with emereld theme changer
<Schuenemann> which tool can I use the extract the image of a protected CD?
<noxwayxhome> jodas i dont know what to tell you sorry man have no idea
<BluesKaj> K9 copy. Schuenemann
<jodas> I have edubuntu
<Schuenemann> !k9
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jodas> I do not really see a difference.
<terrestre> BluesKaj: ok, im on that menu, but i dont find anything
<Hasta-la-Vista> :)
<jodas> But the edubuntu chat does not help because no  one in there will talk.
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, works for CDs too?
<BluesKaj> terrestre, are in beryl or kde ?
<terrestre> BluesKaj: in kde
<pollyo> jodas: Does edubuntu use gnome?
<terrestre> i know that is a selly question, but i dont find anything, i tried to install a .kth file, but i dont know were it was installed
<ubuntu> hola como estan
<BluesKaj> Schuenemann, try soundkonverter for cds
<hitmanWilly> terrestre, its in kcontrol
<Schuenemann> ugh, I'm already downloading k9copy
<c0ldfr3ak> help
<pollyo> Anyone try phpgedview?
<terrestre> hitmanWilly: theres no, kcontrol on kubuntu feisty, at least in katapult, its nothing
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, it's not for sound CDs, I want to extract the CD ISO
<c0ldfr3ak> i tried installing ubuntu 6.10 and it says theres a sync error
<Schuenemann> any CD
<hitmanWilly> terrestre, try running it through konsole
<terrestre> and sorry for my english jajaja
<BluesKaj> acetoneiso ..it's here :http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=44805
<pollyo> Anyone know what the following error message would be caused by: -24 DB Error: connect failed
<hitmanWilly> pollyo, what were you running?
<carl> pollyo more info on what you were doing when you got this error would help
<pollyo> I'm getting it on phpgedview
<hitmanWilly> !info phpgedview
<ubotu> Package phpgedview does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<pollyo> hitmanWilly: I'm running phpgedview it is a genealogy php application
<noxwayxhome> anyone know of any good linux distos that will make a killer media server
<hitmanWilly> pollyo, oh, ok
<c0ldfr3ak> I downloaded Ubuntu 6.10 last night and i burned it to a CD today... when I tried to run the CD it said "sync error with the cd
<c0ldfr3ak> "
<hitmanWilly> pollyo, maybe a firewall problem?
<carl> Bad CD? c0ld ? bad ISO maybe?
<c0ldfr3ak> then something about anci or anpi... acpi maybe... something like that...
<pollyo> hitmanWilly: Its on my apache2 server on my machine.
<terrestre> hitmanWilly: , ok, its kcontrol on konsole, and now im on themes and style(muy kubuntu its in spanish) I see style, and widget style, but theme, i dont see that
<pollyo> hitmanWilly: I'm thinking it might be missing a mod for db or something in apache.
<c0ldfr3ak> what should i use to burn the CD and what settings?
<noxwayxhome> c0ld try to burn it at a lower speed i had the same problem a few weeks
<hitmanWilly> terrestre, apt-get ktheme
<pollyo> hitmanWilly: I do not know enough about the subject.
<shawn34> how do i turn off single click in konqueror?
<c0ldfr3ak> (noxwayxhome) thank you
<carl> !info amarok
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.3-0ubuntu10 (edgy), package size 14370 kB, installed size 31288 kB
<hitmanWilly> pollyo, unfortunately, neither do i :)
<anandanbu> does any one know how to install themes in Kubuntu
<noxwayxhome> c0ld np man hope it works
<K-Ryan> anandanbu: Yes
<K-Ryan> Go to system settings>appearance
<anandanbu> how do i ,i have downloaded the packages from the kde-look.org
<K-Ryan> Go to that menu, click "Import Scheme"
<K-Ryan> Find the file, and apply
<shawn34> how do i turn off single click in konqueror?
<anandanbu> ok
<c0ldfr3ak> (noxwayxhome) i can only burn at 48x
<anandanbu> then what am i supposed to do
<shawn34> anyone know?
<K-Ryan> What are you stuck at anandanbu?
<BluesKaj> shawn34, system settings/keyboard and mouse
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, are you sure acetoneIso can do it with a protected CD?
<shawn34> BluesKaj: thank you
<noxwayxhome> cold well hmmm
<K-Ryan> Hey guys, I just installed a game that uses a .i386 to start the game up, however it pops up with an "open with" menu when I try to run it.
<K-Ryan> Tips?
<noxwayxhome> c0ld hmmm
<noxwayxhome> what program are you using c0ld
<K-Ryan> Anyone?
<noxwayxhome> what game is it
<BluesKaj> Schuenemann, not sure ... i haven't tried that yet ... surely there is one utility that does what you need
<K-Ryan> Urban Terror, mod for quake 3
<K-Ryan> turned standalone
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan, try changing the perms to executable
<Schuenemann> ok, I'll try it if I don't find another
<K-Ryan> perms?
<K-Ryan> Never mind
<terrestre> !ktheme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktheme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> terrestre, sorry, wrong package name, it should be under kcontrol under theme manager
<hitmanWilly> terrestre, unless it's a kdm theme you want to install
<hitmanWilly> terrestre, i was thinking of kdmtheme
<noxwayxhome> dos any one know how i can connected to a windows shared folder
<hitmanWilly> noxwayxhome, samba
<hitmanWilly> !samba | noxwayxhome
<ubotu> noxwayxhome: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<noxwayxhome> i know that but what is the command line hit man lol
<hitmanWilly> noxwayxhome, sorry, i default to newbie mode in here
<jtt> can anyone tell me how i force apt-get (from the command line not from sources.list) to get  a package from feisty area only
<hitmanWilly> noxwayxhome, just mount it as a smbfs
<terrestre> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Thinking+about+blue?content=26392 <----- that one hitmanWilly.. i dont found kdmtheme either, im pretty new of kde
<noxwayxhome> thank you forgot
<gamerguy> wtf
<noxwayxhome> and no problem hitman i can understand
<gamerguy> i can't use bloody tux as my name anymore
<hitmanWilly> noxwayxhome, cool :)
<hitmanWilly> gamerguy, someone register it?
<terrestre> actually i did the right click install theme, to the .kth file, but nothing happend, and i still cant find the theme manager on kcontrol
<gamerguy> no, i was using it earlier today
<Bloodytux> there
<dirgedoll> Hello
<Bloodytux> brb
<hitmanWilly> terrestre, Appearance and Themes -> Theme Manager
<dirgedoll> do you have to do anything special after you set up a wireless internet card, or can you just use it? Thanks.
<hitmanWilly> dirgedoll, aside from inputing any network keys, i wouldn't think so
<dirgedoll> ok cool
<chemicalvamp> where can i go to see a list of updates for feisty?
<hitmanWilly> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<flaccid> chemicalvamp: adept_updater
<hitmanWilly> chemicalvamp, probably the launchpad site
<chemicalvamp> i got a wired connection, trying to get my wireless card to work
<hitmanWilly> chemicalvamp, does it need a WPA key to connect?
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, unfortunately it does not work =/
<chemicalvamp> no
<chemicalvamp> doesnt even see it
<hitmanWilly> ahh, one of those
<chemicalvamp> "no such device" or somehting like that
<hitmanWilly> don't really know too much about wireless
<chemicalvamp> worked on edgy PERFECZTLY
<terrestre> hitmanWilly: , ooooh thanks, here the thing, in kcontrol of konsole, its was a theme manager ... but on system konfiguration on k menu, theres only appereance, desktop, splash, windows, and notifiaation,
<bill__k> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<terrestre> thanks :)
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, someone once told me it was possible extracting the raw data. You know anything about it?
<hitmanWilly> terrestre, yeah, i use good old kcontrol 90% of the time anyway
<terrestre> hitmanWilly: , thanks, i cant find it on katapult, i thaght there was no kcontrol on feisty
<chemicalvamp> how is !wireless related to a bug in feisty bill__k
<BluesKaj> no Schuenemann...sorry
<hitmanWilly> terrestre, its hidden, but its still there
<bill__k> chemicalvamp, sorry, just wanted the link for myself :) it's the easiest way for me to find info for myself too
<chemicalvamp> ohh hehe
<hitmanWilly> chemicalvamp, maybe they didn't compile support for your card in the new kernels
<chemicalvamp> i read that they used an older 'something' for feisty for some reason
<chemicalvamp> older then edgy's
<ranjan> probably alsa
<hitmanWilly> chemicalvamp, maybe there was an bug/exploit in the new 'whatever' that wasn't in the old one
<terrestre> im used noe my new tab grey themes haha cool
<chemicalvamp> i seen in launchpad that alot of people are having network related issues, so maybe theres an update out now
<hitmanWilly> chemicalvamp, i haven't noticed any network updates coming down the pipe lately, but maybe...
<Bloodytux> back
<chemicalvamp> last time i updated there wasnt, and i had to run off of a edgy cd and chroot to my feisty install ( along with alot of other things to get the internet to work)
<Bloodytux> l
<hitmanWilly> chemicalvamp, had to chroot a guy off the live cd earlier, -14 kernel issues
<shawn34> can anyone help me in getting my wifi up?
<hitmanWilly> that's 3
<excitatory> with beryl/aiglx running, i cannot find the taskbar setting to only show applications from that desktop.
<jtt> how can i force edgy installed system to pick up certain feisty packages using apt-get
<hitmanWilly> excitatory, i think beryl disables that
<hitmanWilly> jtt, well, you COULD add a couple of feisty repos to sources.list, but there's no guarantee they would work
<excitatory> hitmanWilly, is there any way to change that?  isn't the point of multiple desktops to organize your desktop by not having so many windows in view, including taskbar clutter?
<hitmanWilly> excitatory, it might be under beryl-manager somewhere
<jtt> hitmanWilly: i tired that and they dont i also tried  apt-get install package=blahblah and it cant find the feisty package
<jtt> blahblah=release number from feisty  packages listing
<hitmanWilly> jtt, you might have to go to the actual website and download the debs
<hitmanWilly> jtt, even then, they may not install if they're packaged for feisty
<jtt> hitmanWilly: ok i figured that would be the next step was trying to avoid that because of the dependancys
<hitmanWilly> jtt, do you have edgy-backports enabled?
<jtt> hitmanWilly: no i will try that
<terrestre> someone knows, how i can add programs to katapult? programs like kcontrol?
<jtt> hitmanWilly: thanks
<hitmanWilly> jtt, the backports repo should still be updated for another year or so
<jtt> hitmanWilly: good that may be my out
<hitmanWilly> jtt, trying to avoid the upgrade?
<hitmanWilly> jtt, besides feisty got pushed back so edgy support should last even longer now
<jtt> hitmanWilly: no i am traveling away from home and trying to create index  kde_application_manuals and  htdg package is the problem
<Hasta-la-Vista> how far out?
<terrestre> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<jtt> hitmanWilly: so when did they push back feisty today
<hitmanWilly> don't know, heard this secondhand
<hitmanWilly> a couple of days ago
<hitmanWilly> so its about slashdot level reliability
<hitmanWilly> :)
<jtt> hitmanWilly: interesting i saw some info on a big kernel bug though
<hitmanWilly> jtt: the -14 kernel
<hitmanWilly> jtt, had to walk a guy through fixing it today
<jtt> hitmanWilly: yes i never booted it it only do the dailys and help testing group for iso testing  heno  pochu  etc.
<jtt> hitmanWilly: but i havent been able to test for several days since i am on the road
<noxwayxhome_> i have been trying to mount a windows share and it wont work can you see anything wrong with this command line
<hitmanWilly> jtt, yeah, by the time i got around to updating that day they had already 403'd the site
<jtt> hitmanWilly: i have seen that 403  what it it
<noxwayxhome_> sudo mount -t smbfs //192.sfdgsdf/sfgsdf /media/windowsmountpointshare -o username=sfsfgsd,password=sdfgsfd
<jtt> hitmanWilly: what does 403 mean
<hitmanWilly> jtt, they blocked the site so people wouldn't update to it
<jtt> hitmanWilly: ok 403 as in HTTP got it
<hitmanWilly> noxwayxhome_, drop the 192.
<noxwayxhome_> brb
<scrubb> Could someone tell me if there's some kind of diagnostic tool for ethernet adaptors?
* Hasta-la-Vista waits for Gutsy Gibbon
<hitmanWilly> scrubb, ifconfig?
<jtt> hitmanWilly: thanks for the info i will go and try backports later
<hitmanWilly> np
<scrubb> if = interface?
<BluesKaj> Schuenemann, i found one that is very popular and useful, "cdparanoia"
<Bloodytux> bbl i'm upgrading kde to 3.5.6
<peepsalot> what is the difference between a shell and a console?
<compilerwriter> peepsalot:  a shell interacts with the kernel.  A console interacts with the shell.
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, hmmm... I already have it installed... let me try
<compilerwriter> peepsalot: if you are talking about using the konsole terminal it will get you a window in which you have an interactive shell to do commandline stuff.
<peepsalot> compilerwriter, so I have this Applet in my KDE menu called "Terminal Sessions" and it has a menu which includes(among other things) "Shell" and "Linux Console"
<compilerwriter> peepsalot: Did that help, or confuse you.
<shawn34> anyone have time to help me get my wifi up?
<peepsalot> aren't those basically the same?  they both load konsole
<compilerwriter> peepsalot:  It, in general, makes little difference which you use.  But in some instances you need to do things from the Linux Console.
* compilerwriter crosses himself and wishes shawn34 luck. 
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, appearently it's just for audio cds
<peepsalot> but doesn't the "Linux Console" run a shell(bash) also
<peepsalot> i just don't understand why they are two separate choices
<compilerwriter> Yes it runs a shell, dash, probably.
<pacman> Can anyone help me with a couple of devices?  I think I need drivers, but I don't know where I can find them
<shawn34> i've had it working with ease before i reinstalled with kde, was on gnome now its an issue for some reason
<peepsalot> in what cases would I need the "Linux Console" over a "Shell"
<compilerwriter> Well like I said earlier, peepsalot,  It, in general, makes little difference which you use.  But in some instances you need to do things from the Linux Console.
<shawn34> wifi drivers installed via ndiswrapper utility, and i can see the card via iwconfig
<shawn34> i just can't bring enable it
<shawn34> can't enable*
<Iwonder|too> shawn34: can you ifconfig  <card> <ip>
<compilerwriter> peepsalot:  There is also the fact that my default, because I so choose, interactive shell is zsh.  If I were to choose the Console I would likely get dash.
<compilerwriter> peepsalot:  I was just able to confirm it.  I get two seperate shells when I choose the two different options.
<mikey> any superkaramba users?  wondering where the .themes are kep by default
<Desperado> someone uses latex?
<pacman> Can anyone help me with a couple of devices?  I think I need drivers, but I don't know where I can find them
<Iwonder|too> pacman: what devices?
<Desperado> what devices do you refer?
<compilerwriter> So peepsalot:  It allows for some flexibility on the users part.  Some of us most often work in one shell or another, but we occaisionally need to run a bash shell script.  The choices give us that option.
<pacman> one of them is a webcam, but I don't know the brand...I've had it since before I went to Kubuntu
<Iwonder|too> pacman: lsusb
<pacman> I take that back, it's a Dynex
<compilerwriter> Clear as mud, peepsalot?
<pacman> lsub?
<pacman> err lsusb?
<peepsalot> heh, that helps some thanks compilerwriter
<Iwonder|too> lsusb in console,taking for granted your webcam is usb interface
* matri is back.
<Iwonder|too> it should show device info to help figure out what module is needed
<peepsalot> compilerwriter, where do you specify your zsh shell?
<BluesKaj> Schuenemann, does k3B have a plugin to copy protected data ...I'm not sure ..does any one know ?
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, I have realized k3b 1.0 was released but the repositories still have 0.12 as the later version
<pacman> wonder...it's not showing up
<joooooooe> hi what package carries kwikdisk?
<Iwonder|too> protected data?
<compilerwriter> Knowing some history might help you better understand peepsalot.  Back in the day before bash, sh kind of sucked.  No I take that back it swallowed.  So there were shells that were invented like the csh, tcsh, zsh, ksh, etc.  They had neat features that sh didn't have.  Well some of us kept using whatever shell we got comfortable with, when bash came along and added most of those neat features to sh.
<Schuenemann> protected cd
<Iwonder|too> pacman: try google the model number + ubuntu
<compilerwriter> Ah hell peepsalot, I did it so long ago I just don't remember.  Give me a second to think on it.  I may remember in short order.  That or you may find it before I remember.
<compilerwriter> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<joooooooe> pacman: Trying to ri[ a cd?
<peepsalot> !console
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about console - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<peepsalot> heh
<mikey> !superkarumba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about superkarumba - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pacman> trying to find out what model webcam I have, so I can get the right driver
<joooooooe> what package carries kwikdisk?
<Schuenemann> joooooooe, I'm trying to copy a protected cd, yes
<joooooooe> open konqueror
<joooooooe> then go to
<joooooooe> audio:/
<joooooooe> I've ripped all of my cds from there
<joooooooe> even sony infected cds
<Schuenemann> I don't have that file/folder
<_chocobo> Hey so I am using FreeNX and it works perfectly when i conenct from a local machine but not when i connect from another remote place
<Iwonder|too> Schuenemann: k3b doesn't care about copyrights and such like nero
<_chocobo> Do i need to foward port 22?
<Schuenemann> Iwonder|too, does that mean k3b can do it?
<joooooooe> what package carries kwikdisk, anyone?
<Hobbsee> !repeat | joooooooe
<ubotu> joooooooe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<compilerwriter> !login shell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about login shell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> joooooooe: probably kdebase
<dirgedoll> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dirgedoll> heh
<hitmanWilly> joooooooe, kdf
<hitmanWilly> joooooooe, kdf has kwikdisk
<_chocobo> Anybody knwo if i need to foward the port
<Schuenemann> someone once told me I could do it copying the raw data
<Schuenemann> but I can't remember who was it or what he said
<joooooooe> hmm not showing up
<hitmanWilly> joooooooe, edgy?
<joooooooe> pacman: any luck?
<joooooooe> Daper
<hitmanWilly> joooooooe, don't know for that one
<hitmanWilly> !find | kwikdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<compilerwriter> Folks don't we specify our default shell in /etc/password or some such?
<joooooooe> hitmanWilly: thanks anyway
<hitmanWilly> !kwikdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwikdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> !search | kwikdisk
<ubotu> Found: wink, sources.list-#ubuntu-effects, away, forkbomb, editors, keys-#ubuntu-effects, xubuntu-channels, fluxbuntu, xubuntu
<joooooooe> thanks anyway
<BluesKaj> Schuenemann, it could be the cmnd line "cdrdao".. check it out
<joooooooe> it seems if its not part of kdebase, it was taken out
<joooooooe> bad move
<hitmanWilly> compilerwriter, for individual users, yes, but /bin/sh always links to system default
<compilerwriter> Thanks hitmanWilly
<hitmanWilly> np
<BluesKaj> !cdrdao
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrdao - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<compilerwriter> peepsalot: have you learned how to edit with nano, vi, or emacs, yet?k
<hitmanWilly> compilerwriter, you can always del /bin/sh and link whatever you want there, though
<joooooooe> nano is great
<peepsalot> compilerwriter, yeah i have used nano for a while, learning a little vim.  don't care to try emacs
<joooooooe> you can also use midnight commander to edit
<bobleny> Hey, I have lamp installed on my computer. It works great! However, I have a php file that need to access and save files to the computer. The problem is, it doesn't have the right privlages. How do I allow the php file to save and change files on the computer?
<hitmanWilly> emacs is a pita, yet extremely powerful
<peepsalot> had Ubuntu for lil over a year now i think, but just installed kubuntu-desktop a couple days ago.  So i'm not a complete noob, :p
<hitmanWilly> bobleny, run it with sudo
<noxwayxhome_> smbfs: mount_data version 1919251317 is not supported when trying to mount windows share
<compilerwriter> ok peepsalot what you need to do if you wish to change your default shell is to edit /etc/passwd.  You will find your login name on a line in that file.
<bobleny> hitmanWilly, run what, the server?
<peepsalot> ah, ok i see it compilerwriter
<hitmanWilly> bobleny, whatever app is accessing the php file
<hitmanWilly> *running
<bobleny> That would be the server
<bobleny> How do I run it as root?
<peepsalot> compilerwriter, do you really write compilers?
<peepsalot> what kind?
<compilerwriter> peepsalot: It will look like Your Name:gobbledy good: more gobbledy gook: still more gobbledy gook: and so forth: /bin/bash
<hitmanWilly> bobleny, hmmm, nevermind unless you want to run apache as root
<hitmanWilly> heh
<compilerwriter> peepsalot:  change the /bin/bash AND ONLY THAT PART OF THE LINE  to /pathname of whatever shell you want to use.
<bobleny> Well, is that the only way to do it?
<noxwayxhome_> smbfs: mount_data version 1919251317 is not supported when trying to mount windows share
<compilerwriter> peepsalot it has been a long time since I wrote a compiler.
<noxwayxhome_> what can i do
<hitmanWilly> bobleny, probably not, but server admin ain't exactly my strong suit
<hitmanWilly> sorry :(
<bobleny> hitmanWilly, do you think running apache as root every now and then a bad thing?
<noxwayxhome_> hitman have any ideas
<compilerwriter> peepsalot:  For God sake be careful!  If you accidently change the password hash for your account you will be up a creek with a leeky canoe and no paddle.
<noxwayxhome_> bobleny never run it as root
<bobleny> hitmanWilly, I don't use apache as an external server. Only locally...
<hitmanWilly> bobleny, well, i don't know much about apache, but that seems to be a Very bad idea
<peepsalot> heh, ok
<peepsalot> thx for the help
<noxwayxhome_> bobleny if it is local then do what ever you want
<bobleny> lol
<compilerwriter> peepsalot you will need to sudo nano that file.
<bobleny> OK, how do I run apache as root?
<peepsalot> i know
<hitmanWilly> noxwayxhome, never seen that one before, what version of win are you running?
<noxwayxhome_> hitmanWilly mount -t smbfs is sending me errers
<noxwayxhome_> xp
<hitmanWilly> noxwayxhome, standard ntfs file system?
<noxwayxhome_> yes
<noxwayxhome_> here is the command  i am using mount -t smbfs //servername/sharename /mountdirectory -o username=mywindowsusername,password=mywindowspassword
<hitmanWilly> noxwayxhome_, file and printer sharing IS enabled on the windows side, yes?
<noxwayxhome_> fire wall is off
<noxwayxhome_> and yes
<hitmanWilly> noxwayxhome, i don't know, try googling the error, maybe?
<noxwayxhome_> can i set up a way for the windos system to connect to me
<hitmanWilly> noxwayxhome, yeah, it's actually pretty easy in KDE, more or less the same as in win
<noxwayxhome_> hitmanWilly do you know of a guide to show me how thx for the help
<Schuenemann> compilerwriter, did you write sun's jdk?
<hitmanWilly> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<hitmanWilly> noxwayxhome_, try the above links
<hitmanWilly> noxwayxhome_, at least as a starting point
<noxwayxhome_> hitmanWilly thx
<hitmanWilly> np
<Mys_Teri> Good evening everyone.  I'm hoping someone can direct me to somewhere online that I can get lessons/tutorials on Kubuntu.  I want to learn to do more than use Adept, Add and Remove Programs and type what others tell me into Terminal.
<hitmanWilly> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<hitmanWilly> Mys_Teri, see above
<Mys_Teri> Thank you I will look there then.
<dr_willis> thers a great many web sites with bash tutorials.. and that "Using Bash" book by Orieally is great.
<Medici> [dawson] , where are you from?
<Mys_Teri> dr. willis  well I am still new to all of this so I am not even sure what bash is yet.  I got the Ubuntu bible and have looked around the forums for various issues and that has helped.
<Dasnipa`> the ubuntu bible is hardly biblical
<dr_willis> watch the bargin bins at the book stores.. :) old Linux books are great.
<dr_willis> avoide any books with 'for idiots/dummies' in the title.
<Schuenemann> general linux books are horrible
<dr_willis> avoide the ones with lots of pictures also.
<Schuenemann> you end up doing nothing with them
<Dasnipa`> Schuenemann, or you learn the basic stuff that these books cover and have no use for them because the references become too basic
<Mys_Teri> Dasnipa:  Well it has helped me, almost get my pocket pc sync'd.  I'm going to find a linux for Pocket PC's though and play with an old one.
<hitmanWilly> heh, im in #windows right now, preaching to the heathen :)
<Schuenemann> http://www.linux-books.us/
<noxwayxhome_> hitmanWilly it was not installed smbclient was but no smbf
<noxwayxhome_> lol
<Mys_Teri> I've been preaching to my friends, most think I'm weird because I want to become Windows free.
<hitmanWilly> noxwayxhome_, problem solved :)
<hitmanWilly> from the #windows channel:
<hitmanWilly> <LordBacon> how can one linux outperform another?
<hitmanWilly> :)
<dr_willis> kernel optmizations.
<abortd> whats a good program in linux for burning iso and bin images
<dr_willis> or depends if you are sing the therm 'linux' to refer to a 'disrto' :) or a 'kernel'
<noxwayxhome_> hitmanWilly i feel like a noob
<noxwayxhome_> lol
<dr_willis> k3b abortd  is THE kde app to use for that. :)
<abortd> how abou gnome :
<abortd> :)
<hitmanWilly> and apparently EVERY distro is compiled completely from source on the user end
<hitmanWilly> ignorance is sad :(
<dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  i see more and more of it in here lately also.. :(
<dr_willis> and lazyness
<hitmanWilly> well, i can only take so much, that's enough #windows
<shawn34> how can i get the 'drop down' konsole window by pressing the ~ key to work?
<shawn34> by the way people, i have my wifi working lol ;p
<shawn34> finally
<dr_willis> shawn34,  thats that yakuake program i thought.
<hitmanWilly> shawn34, install yakuake
<shawn34> cool
<shawn34> thanks
<hitmanWilly> shawn34, and its f12, not ~
<hitmanWilly> by the way, it rocks
<dr_willis> i hate it :) lol
<shawn34> dr_willis: y?
<dr_willis> i alwyas got several konsoles open anyway
<hitmanWilly> to each his own, i guess
<dr_willis> so no need for one to pop down
<hitmanWilly> i just like being able to jump to the CLI with one button
<bobleny> hitmanWilly, how can I give apache full privliges to "/home/bob/Web Devolpment/Server/auto_saver/"?
<hitmanWilly> bobleny, change the group owner of those directories to www or web or something like that
<bobleny> Uh, what?
<hitmanWilly> bobleny, or just make your normal user account the owner with chown
<shawn34> hitmanWilly: i love it
<shawn34> too cool
<jtt> bobleny: chown -R www-data www-data *
<shawn34> easy access lol ;p
<hitmanWilly> bobleny, that's what i was looking for
<jtt> bobleny: sorry  chown -R www-data:www-data *
<joooooooe> google must think kubuntu is merging with mepis,
<hitmanWilly> hitmanWilly, i think i lost IQ points in the #windows channel
<hitmanWilly> :)
<bobleny> sorry  chown -R www-data:www-data * with or with out the astrick?
<jtt> bobleny: with the asterisk  that says  Every File
<Hasta-la-Vista> joooooooe: say what??
<bobleny> Oh
<jtt> bobleny: make sure your are where you want to be before executing that with suso
<jtt> suso=sudo sudo
<jtt> not suso  sudo
<bobleny> jtt, ok I'll try that.
<joooooooe> Hasta-la-Vista: when I google for kdf for kubuntu, I get mepis stuff
<scrubb> Could someone please help me get my network adaptor working?
<joooooooe> kool nick by the way
<shawn34> wow, im too used to firefox. i keep holding ctrl when i hit enter to auto add the www and .com
<Hasta-la-Vista> lol, thx
<shawn34> frustrating
<joooooooe> scrubb:  still no luck?
<scrubb> Nope.
<scrubb> I can't even use ifconfig to bring it up.
<joooooooe> damn
<scrubb> it says "cannot assign the requested addressQ
<Hasta-la-Vista> I tried mepis todat via vmware...
<scrubb> er " not Q
<scrubb> It's like I can't talk to eth0 even though it shows up.
<joooooooe> this is BQ I'm assimilating another machine
<Hasta-la-Vista> all the media stuff worked out of box, kinda impressed; but that is just built into it straight out
<scrubb> I need help diagnosing the problem.
<scrubb> But since I can't get to the internet while in linux, this is getting really frustrating.
<joooooooe> open a root terminal
<shawn34> scrubb: wifi or patch?
<scrubb> patch
<scrubb> How does one open a root terminal?  su?
<shawn34> don't do that
<shawn34> just use sudo
<scrubb> But you have to type that for each command right?
<shawn34> not really
<shawn34> once you use it in a terminal session
<Mys_Teri> So will a general linux getting started tutorial help or do more harm than good?
<shawn34> it shouldn't ask for the pass again
<scrubb> oh ok
<shawn34> still use sudo though
<dr_willis> Mys_Teri,  read, read, and read more.. :) slowly it all builds up and you figure it out.
<scrubb> anyway, how do I go about figuring out what's wrong?
<dr_willis> Mys_Teri,  read a few starter guides. then hit the hard core stuff you are interested in.
<shawn34> Mys_Teri: i just dove in lol ;p im fine
<Mys_Teri> dr_willis I understand that I'm just wondering when I spend money on things if I should go for Kubuntu/Ubuntu specific or if general Linux is better?
<shawn34> that is "general linux" lol
<shawn34> unless you don't want gui lol
<dr_willis> Mys_Teri,  plenty of starter guides on the net for free.
<scrubb2000> shawn?
<Mys_Teri> Shawn: That's what I've been doing with much help from reading the forums etc.  I want to learn to write my own programs at some point.  I'd also like to know why doing the things that I found in forums helped.
<Mys_Teri> I've always had a problem with wanting to know why something worked.
<dr_willis> i took apart a dead hard drive the other day. :)
<shawn34> shit
<dr_willis> lots of neat bits in there.
<shawn34> dr_willis: you running firefox or konqueror
<hitmanWilly> ive been known to void a few warranties in my time :)
<dr_willis> shawn34,  firefox mainly
<shawn34> i had firefox on kde and the gui looked horrible
<shawn34> whats with that
<hitmanWilly> Mys_Teri, if you want just general linux info, the gentoo wiki is a great place to start
<Mys_Teri> My husband has told me to please not to try to fix my kitchen appliances unless there is no other hope.
<Mys_Teri> hitmanWilly:  I'll bookmark it.
<scrubb2000> Shawn34, can you help or should I ask someone else?
<hitmanWilly> Mys_Teri, also, o'reily makes a lot of great books, "linux in a nutshell" being my favorite
<shawn34> im not the greatest when it comes to network config in linux
<shawn34> im learning too lol
<dr_willis> Yea.. anything By Oreially in the bargin bins gets grabbed up by me. :)
<hitmanWilly> Mys_Teri, just be warned that ubuntu does a lot of stuff in non-standard ways
<scrubb2000> oh
<shawn34> sry
<scrubb2000> hmm...
<shawn34> scrubb2000: i've never had a problem patched in
<shawn34> even if i fresh install with no net connection, then boot up patched in it works automatically
<shawn34> so i never really had to trouble shoot it
<kristjan> shawn34: install gnome-themes and choose in kcontrol under "gtk applications" a theme other than kde's
<joooooooe> ok kdeutil,  is tthe package that carries kwikdisk, does ku have it?
<shawn34> k
<hitmanWilly> Mys_Teri, actually, the way i learn a lot of things is i'll see a command somewhere that i don't recoignize, and i'll look up exactly WHY it works
<shawn34> kristjan: thanks
<Mys_Teri> hitmanWilly: What is o'reillys full name please?
<hitmanWilly> Mys_Teri, O'Reily books
<hitmanWilly> Mys_Teri, it's a publishing company
* Mys_Teri feels dumb now.
<shawn34> scrubb2000: how old is your pc
<B4C> i m using kubunu 6.06
<hitmanWilly> Mys_Teri, its ok, it happens to the best of us
<B4C> i vcant dial through kppp
<scrubb2000> brand spankin new.
<scrubb2000> Which might be the problem?
<scrubb2000> It's an nForce 680i chipset
<purpleposeidon> Somehow, I got the menus to be on the top of the screen, but now I cant figure out how to get them back inside their windows....how do I do that?
<B4C> when i dial, the pppd crashes
<scrubb2000> the network adaptors are marvell, and I seem to remember linux having problems with those before, but I have no idea where that's at now.
<dr_willis> heh.. its a setting.. somewhere purpleposeidon  - a check box - i forget where however.
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, asus motherboard?
<purpleposeidon> dr_willis: yeah, me too :b
<scrubb2000> yes
<Mys_Teri> Okay thanks for all the info.  Got to run now.  Have a great evening everyone.
<orient2000> news magazine for kubuntu first edition http://www.fullcirclemagazine.org
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, i have a marvell yukon ethernet adapter on mine, what exactly is the issue?
<scrubb2000> linux sees eth0 and eth1, but I can't seem to get them working.
<scrubb2000> dhcp fails, ifconfig eth0:0 up fails
<spitwise1> dhclient command fails?
<scrubb2000> yup
<scrubb2000> it tries a bunch of times then says it got no response.
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, are you running through a router?
<scrubb2000> yes
<cskj> hey when i select the numlock on kde startup it doesn't work
<scrubb2000> the router is the dhcp server
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, it's configured for DHCP, right?
<spitwise1> make sure its not a bad cable
<spitwise1> that happened to me just today -- i had to recrimp
<spitwise1> after rebooting modem, router, blah
<bobleny> Hey, what would this command do? chmod g+t auto_saver
<scrubb2000> it's working fine right now in windows.
<spitwise1> got all the right modules for your card?
<noxwayxhome_> anyone know of a good distro for a media server would be
<dr_willis> knoppmyth can do that :)
<hitmanWilly> spitwise1, if it's a marvell yukon, kubuntu comes with 'em
<shawn34> scrubb2000: you have good link lights?
<angasule> !googleearth
<scrubb2000> yes and yes
<spitwise1> heh
<spitwise1> hmm
<scrubb2000> how do I check which modules I have/need?
<bobleny> Hey, would this command, "chmod g+t auto_saver" give all subfolders in "auto_saver" the same permissions?
<dr_willis> bobbyd__,  nope.
<scrubb2000> I have a module from nvidia called forcedeth.c, but I have no idea how to check for/install it.
<dr_willis> yoy may want to use the -R option
<dr_willis> -R = recursive
<thev> anyone know why the spell check might not be working in new Open Office docs, but works in previous docs?
<scrubb2000> I'm still fairly new to linux, but I'm not afraid of command lines or editing config files.
<spitwise1> bobleny: you'll need to use the recursive option i beleive
<bobleny> dr_willis, was that aimed twords me?
<dr_willis> sad to say that some of the nvidia chipsets have ussies.
<angasule> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<angasule> !googleearth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<bobleny> Could you tell me how to do that?
<dr_willis> bobbyd__,  yep. you may want to use the -R for recursive to do all the things.. BUT that would also do the dirs and files.. Hmm
<shawn34> scrubb2000: you can try in #ubuntu cause your issue isn't kde/gnome related
<spitwise1> type : man chmod
<shawn34> anyone use the 'moodbar' plugin for amarok?
<hitmanWilly> scrubb: try this : modprobe -l | grep marvell
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000: that'll let you know if it's loading the modules
<spitwise1> or lsmod | grep marvell to list whats loaded
<spitwise1> modprobe loads them no?
<hitmanWilly> that too :)
<spitwise1> ;)
<scrubb2000> Will the module have marvell in it somewhere?  What if it's a generic driver?
<WillLuongo> Hello, can anyone help me install the Java runtime environment from the console? When I try using adept I can't get it to get through the EULA
<spitwise1> what does lspci command tell you the card is exactly?
<spitwise1> and how did you install kubuntu in the first place?
<spitwise1> google is telling me you may need the sky2 module
<scrubb2000> spitwise1, the network adaptors are onboard the mobo
<scrubb2000> I used a liveDVD to install
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, they still show up on lspci
<spitwise1> scrubb2000: read this forum: http://www.sysresccd.org/forums/viewtopic.php?p=3286&sid=313d7e93cee097574e70f22492b1a258
<scrubb2000> Oh really?  Is that for legacy reasons or something?
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, they're still on the bus, just not the plugin slots
<scrubb2000> ah ha
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, actually, on this chipset it puts the net adapter on the pci-e bus
<scrubb2000> hmm...
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, just a thought, try swapping ports on the back, i had to do that on slack for some reason
<scrubb2000> I also just noticed that the manual calls them "NV gigabit LAN controller"
<hitmanWilly> lsmod
<hitmanWilly> crap
<spitwise1> scrubb2000: lsmod | grep sk98lin
<spitwise1> is _that_ loaded?
<compilerwriter> schuenemann:  I didn't right sun's jdk, but know someone who might have had a hand in it.
<scrubb2000> I'll have to reboot to find out.  What if it turns out it's not?
<compilerwriter> s/right/write
<spitwise1> modprobe that sucker
* compilerwriter is getting tired.
* spitwise1 will brb'
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, also, try modprobing forcedeth
<spitwise1> pastebin your lsmod
<spitwise1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<spitwise1> er nevermind
<hitmanWilly> spitwise1, he can't, he's dual boot w/ no net on linux side
<spitwise1> heheh
<scrubb2000> I can pastebin anything, but you gotta request it ahead of time. ;)
<scrubb2000> Which reminds me...
<spitwise1> well grab a pen .. ?
<hitmanWilly> spitwise1, hold on, my chipset's pretty similar to his, i'll paste mine for comparison
<kristjan> how do I see MTU used (networking)
<scrubb2000> I have my windows partition set to a mount point, but it shows up as empty in konqueror
<scrubb2000> Any ideas why, and how to fix it?
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, ok, here's my lsmod, but im running feisty so it might not be exactly the same http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15903/
<scrubb2000> hitmanwilly, I see forcedeth in there.
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, try modprobing it
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, ie sudo modprobe forcedeth
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, if it's installed, that'll load it
<scrubb2000> will do.
<scrubb2000> Now, how do I get the files in my windows partition to be visible in konqueor?
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, show hidden?
<scrubb2000> I can mount the drive no problem, but it's empty when I open it up.  It's FAT32.
<scrubb2000> Didn't know it would hide the files by default.
<scrubb2000> Is that under the menu bar somewhere?
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, try an explicit mount i.e. mount -t vfat
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, somewhere
<scrubb2000> explicit command won't break KDE somehow, will it?
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, i use krusader or the konsole mostly
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, not that one, no
<scrubb2000> ok.
<scrubb2000> Any outputs you guys want me to record?
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, any error msgs and the output of any modprobes
<scrubb2000> k.  I use > to send it to a file right?  My memory's a bit rusty.
<beau> would anyone know why when i try an open adept i get "su returned with an error"?
<spitwise1> mount -t vfat /dev/hda# /mount/point
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, yeah, that should do it
<scrubb2000> OK.  I'll be back in a little while.  Thanks for the help folks.
<WillLuongo> Something went very wrong with my display settings. Can anyone help me get them back?
<spitwise1> which display settings?
<WillLuongo> Well, I was trying to run Doom 2 in Wine, when it crashed, and changed my resolution. I was putting it back to normal when the display crashed completely (fuzzy lines in middle of blank screen) When I reboot and login, I don't see my desktop manager or anything, just the background. So I logged in in failsafe mode and started my IRC client via Konsole
<spitwise1> i would try launching kcontrol from konsole and see if you can fiddle with something there
<abortd> there a program for linux that lets me backup dvds and cds?
<spitwise1> k3b
<hitmanWilly> abortd, k9copy
<abortd> what about gnome :)
<spitwise1> gnomebaker?
<hitmanWilly> abortd: not really that familiar w/ gnome
<abortd> dang
<bobleny> I have a folder that has permissions like this: "drwxrwsr-x 9 bob www-data". When I make a subdirectory in that folder, I would like it to automaticly take on it's parents permissions. How do I do that?
<spitwise1> me neither i just searched it ;)
<premier_> whats the status of 64bit on linux, esp kubuntu and debian?  I'm going to get an AMD64 computer this summer, and I'm going to install kubuntu and something else, prolly debian
<hitmanWilly> apt-cache search "f the riaa" :)
<spitwise1> hehhe
<spitwise1> WillLuongo: luck?
<WillLuongo> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<WillLuongo>   Major opcode:  144
<WillLuongo>   Minor opcode:  3
<WillLuongo>   Resource id:  0x0
<WillLuongo> Failed to open device
<WillLuongo> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<WillLuongo>   Major opcode:  144
<WillLuongo>   Minor opcode:  3
<WillLuongo>   Resource id:  0x0
<WillLuongo> Failed to open device
<hitmanWilly> !paste | WillLuongo
<ubotu> WillLuongo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<spitwise1> alllrighty then
<hitmanWilly> o...k...
<bobleny> No ideas?
<_chocobo> Hey how do u change the pass of a usr account through terminal?
<korrx> passwd
<spitwise1> passwd username
<korrx> ! man passwd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man passwd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bobleny> I take it thats a no?
<hitmanWilly> korrx, man works better in konsole :)
<bobleny> Good Point
<korrx> hitmanWilly sure
<spitwise1> bobleny:
<spitwise1> you said before g+t .. you want everyone to have permissions recursively?
<Andre_> hello fellas
<c1|freaky> whats the meaning of fellas?
<spitwise1> dudes
<bobleny> I would ignore the g+t
<Andre_> has anyone ever encountered a problem where all your icons and task bar etc disappear from your desktop?
<korrx> _chocobo : ok with passwd ?
<c1|freaky> and why do english artists always tell about "dogs" in their songs like "this goes to all my dogs in the clubs"?  or smth. like that
<spitwise1> is that a yes bobleny ?
<bobleny> This is my new question: I have a folder that has permissions like this: "drwxrwsr-x 9 bob www-data". When I make a subdirectory in that folder, I would like it to automaticly take on it's parents permissions. How do I do that?
<shawn34> Andre_: ctrl-alt-backspace
<c1|freaky> Andre_: me never
<Andre_> tried restarting the session already
<hitmanWilly> bobleny, it should iirc
<_chocobo> so
<_chocobo> whats the command
<_chocobo> for password
<korrx> Andre_ : maybe something wrong in your .kde files too I guess
<hitmanWilly> _chocobo, passwd
<_chocobo> just that
<_chocobo> ?
<bobleny> hitmanWilly, what is iirc?
<korrx> _chocobo : passwd <user>
<hitmanWilly> _chocobo, actually passwd <username>
<spitwise1> if i recall correctly me too
<hitmanWilly> bobleny, If I Remember Correctly
<Andre_> sigh
<Andre_> ok
<hitmanWilly> bobleny, irc shorthand
<Andre_> how do u fix?
<bobleny> hitmanWilly, Ok, how does that help? lol
<c1|freaky> bobleny: umm, that's not possible afaik using console commands. u can set a umask but that would count for all files you create as that user
<Andre_> hello?
<spitwise1> a dir should take on its parents automatiically if created after that parent
<_chocobo> Anybody know how my friend made my deskotp black, executed xaos and all that stuff?
<_chocobo> how do i fix
<_chocobo> my desktop from bein black
<korrx> Andre_ pastebin ls -R ~/.kde
<c1|freaky> _chocobo: rightclick on the desktop and use configure desktop or something like that
<c1|freaky> and then u can change the background
<_chocobo> nah icons
<_chocobo> are gone
<_chocobo> its just black
<_chocobo> he said he sued
<_chocobo> kciker
<_chocobo> and kdesktop
<_chocobo> or something
<c1|freaky> have u tried to relogin?
<bobleny> c1|freaky, what is a umask?
<hitmanWilly> _chocobo, right click cmds should still work
<_chocobo> right click what/
<hitmanWilly> _chocobo, anywhere on the desktop
<c1|freaky> umask is a mask with which new files are created.
<_chocobo> nope doesn't bring up any menu
<hitmanWilly> _chocobo, try alt-f2
<_chocobo> nope
<_chocobo> i still ahve terminal open though
<spitwise1> bobleny: dunno if this helps, but chmod -R 777 /blah/dittyblah will make that dir and everything under it world-readable/writable/executable
<hitmanWilly> _chocobo, kcontrol in term will bring up settings menu
<bobleny> spitwise1, I don't want to do that though
<_chocobo> i tried k control but nothing happened
<_chocobo> kcontrol*
<hitmanWilly> _chocobo, sudo dpkg-reconfigure kde-base maybe?
<spitwise1> are you in X even?
<spitwise1> or just console
<vinces1979> _chocobo: log-out and check that session is KDE, not failsafe
<hitmanWilly> even if it was failsafe, it should still bring up kcontrol
<_chocobo> i just typed in
<_chocobo> kicker
<_chocobo> and kdesktop
<_chocobo> and it was good
<_chocobo> !
<hitmanWilly> ok, he killed those apps
<spitwise1> bobleny: you dealing with symbolic links?
<shawn34> can you change the default login theme?
<korrx> hitmanWilly : an idea why he killed those apps for _chocobo ?
<hitmanWilly> shawn34, yup
<hitmanWilly> korrx, fscking with him?
<shawn34> ahh i found it
<shawn34> in advanced
<shawn34> lol
<korrx> hitmanWilly : no. Thirst of knowledge
<hitmanWilly> korrx, true, he now has a slightly better understanding of how kde works
<korrx> ;)
<jbrouhard98> anyone tell me why qparted won't let me resize a NTFS volume on my laptop (i'm currently on it using the liveCD) so I can dual boot my laptop ??
<jbrouhard98> it keeps saying "unable to read NTFS partition: Operation Not Permitted" or some such thing.
<Psiuyo> What's the best way to connect to a pptp vpn with kubuntu?  network-manager-pptp wants to install a bunch of gnome stuff so I figure there must be a better way...
<jtt> jbrouhard98: seems like i read that qparted was not supporting NTFS until a later date
<jtt> could be incorrect though
<jbrouhard98> damn.
<hitmanWilly> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<jbrouhard98> I remember being able to do this once upon a time
<jbrouhard98> just can't remember if I used Kubuntu or a regular ubuntu disc :/
<jtt> thanks hitman i was just about to do that
<jtt> jbrouhard98:  ubuntu/kubuntu shouldnt matter qparted is below the desktop interfce
<jtt> since i run windows under vmware i dont run into that problem
<hitmanWilly> jtt, regular ubuntu comes with gparted on the cd, i think
<scrubb2000> OK, I'm back.
<jtt> hitmanWilly: yes it would being gnome based
<scrubb2000> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, any luck?
<scrubb2000> hitmanwilly,Forcedeth seems to be present, but I dunno.
<Daisuke_Ido> short answer, ntfs is a closed fs, and so linux tools do not, to my knowledge, have the ability to change ntfs partitions (resize, etc)
<scrubb2000> I dumped the output from modprobe -l and -c, lsmod, dhclient, and ifconfig
<Andre_> hello
<scrubb2000> which ones do you want to see. :P
<scrubb2000> er ?
<Andre_> that command korrx
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, all of em :)
<scrubb2000> k
<scrubb2000> gimme a minute
<hitmanWilly> k
<scrubb2000> here's ifconfig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15910/
<scrubb2000> dhclient and ifconfig eth0:0 up: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15911/
<scrubb2000> lsmod: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15912/
<scrubb2000> I think I flooded the pastebin...lol
<scrubb2000> modprobe -l: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15913/
<[pyro] > hi guys
<scrubb2000> and modprobe -c: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15914/
<scrubb2000> happy reading.  I'm going to go make lunch for tomorrow.  brb.
<jza873> hello every one
<jza873> question in k3b it wont let me burn mp3 cd's by default says i need a MAD mp3 decoder how do i get this to work
<jza873> not mp3 cd's  but audio cd's brom mp3 format
<jza873> *from
<jza873> any ideas?
<mackyman> maybe
<mackyman> I chall check the repos
<[pyro] > does anyone know why after installing Nvidia drivers an X login wont appear unless i press CTRL ALT F7 ?
<[pyro] > i just get a txt login on term 1
<jza873> ctrl + alt + f7 is x all the others are terminals
<mackyman> jza873: If you type: sudo apt-get install libmad0
<mackyman> What is the output?
<jza873> trying it now thanks
<mackyman> Does it install the mad lib or do you already have it?
<cskj> guys i have a big problem
<cskj> all the panels on my desktop have disappeared
<[pyro] > jza873 Yeah i know, i want the x login to display on boot, but i get a txt login. I have to press CTRL ALT and F7 to get the login screen. Its not automatic like it used to be before i installed Nvidia drivers.
<mackyman> [pyro] : Was it only after installing nvidia drivers?
<jza873> jza873@jza873-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install libmad0
<jza873> Reading package lists... Done
<jza873> Building dependency tree
<jza873> Reading state information... Done
<jza873> libmad0 is already the newest version.
<jza873> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<hitmanWilly> cskj, what were you doing when this happened?
<cskj> changing my login theme
<[pyro] > mackyman: yep. The nvidia drivers seem to work ok. when i switch to term 7 i get the X login and i can log in ok
<[pyro] > mackyman: the system is just not booting to the X login.
<hitmanWilly> cskj, can you change it back?
<[pyro] > i put nvidia into /etc/modules hoping to load it before x tries to, but still no luck.
<mackyman> [pyro] : have you checked if kdm is running?
<cskj> nope
<cskj> i cannot access settings because i cannot access my panels
<[pyro] > mackyman: yes kdm is running
<mackyman> Strange.. Kdm shuld start X
<hitmanWilly> cskj, alt-f2 run kdesktop && kicker
<[pyro] > mackyman: i just restarted kdm and i get the login screen up again
<mackyman> As it shuld be then
<purpleposeidon> contrary to fixing my menu-bar problem, I have made it worst. The menus are now centered.
<[pyro] > mackyman yeah it all seems to work ok, just not booting up to the x login. Im wondering if i need to specify kdm to load a little bit later in the boot sequence?
<mackyman> [pyro] : Well, that you have to ask someone else, that's over my liuge. But I guess you have to check so that kdm is started after X
<[pyro] > hmm ok
<mackyman> But I don't understand how Nvidia drivers shuld change the boot sequesens.... =/
<[pyro] > mackyman: thanks for your help :)
<jza873> nope it still wont let be burn audio cd's from mp3 says i need the library
<Andre_> how do u rename a foldr using konsole
<mackyman> [pyro] : np
<[pyro] > mackyman yeah its got me miffed too. ive been using linux for the past 10 years
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, u back?
<jza873> damn i been using it for like a week
<mackyman> Andre_: mv <folder> <newName>
<jza873> so any more suggestions
<jtt> cskj: perhaps you can  CNTL + ALT + F1  and  mv ~/.kde  to  ~/.kde.orig , pkill -9 kdm and  restart kdm and you should get new  .kde dir under home
<[pyro] > and ive never seen this kind of thing before. the only thing i can think of is x is not loading the driver properly, the system thinks there is no x so it defaults to txt login. then when i press CTRL ALT F7 it switch's to x and loads up the login screen. Its like it continues to load X once i switch to term 7
<jtt> and your old screen back
<Andre_> grazi
<mackyman> jza873: hehe
<mackyman> Easier than I saw before
<jza873> ok
<jza873> so...
<mackyman> sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3
<jza873> hay im learning
<mackyman> We all are
<jtt> pyro: X is running other wise you would not have login screen on F7
<jza873> mackyman damn your good
<mackyman> =)
<SubOne> if i run a shell script like "../../script" is there a way for the script to know the relative path from where the script is located to where the script was run (pwd)?
<jza873> is ther a way to view repo's like look at what they have to offer
<mackyman> have you tried Adept jza873?
<jtt> jza873: packages.ubuntu.org
<jza873> yea i use adept
<jza873> but that dont show everything
<mackyman> Adept shuld show everything
<jza873> like when i installed afterstep and icewm and ion3
<mackyman> ...
<jza873> it dosnt show eveything
<mackyman> Strange... It shuld
<hitmanWilly> there's a lot of libs and other stuff that don't show up under adept
<premier_> is there as simple way to create encrypted folders in ubuntu/linux?
<jza873> i had to use apt-get to get ion3
<hitmanWilly> i generally use synaptic
<hitmanWilly> or apt
<jza873> synaptic..?
<purpleposeidon> premier_: depends on your definition of simple
<jza873> another package manager?
<hitmanWilly> synaptic is just a gui frontend for apt
<Marthy> there is synaptic or adept
<Marthy> both frontends for apt
<jza873> ok
<purpleposeidon> premier_: there's a way to mount a file wiht some encrypted-loopback mush-push, but that's all I can tell you about it
<premier_> purpleposeidon: what are the most popular ways?  Do any provide guis?
<mackyman> I use adept for most part, and apt when it don't seems enough or rumbling trough guides. But I have never found a likening to synaptics
<jza873> one better then the other?
<jza873> ohh ok
<Marthy> they are about the same
<cskj> hey guys i've renamed my kde folder...n still no panels
<Marthy> i think, its preference i guess
<cskj> i've gotten default settings but still no panels
<jza873> i like adept nit i cant find everything
<hitmanWilly> adept is easier, synaptic is more powerful
<mackyman> True, true
<jza873> moe powerful as how
<hitmanWilly> jza873, shows up individual packages
<Marthy> i liked the search in adept better, but thats me
<jtt> cskj: panels you mean the icons etc along the bottom of the screen
<Marthy> they both can search
<cskj> yepp
<jza873> ya know i was sick of windows thats y i got a mac then i wanted to try linux but i was worried i wouldnt get any help but you guys are great so heplful thanks
<cskj> is there a way to manually launch both my panels and kicker
<jtt> cskj: put your mouse in the area where the panel use to be and right mouse click, menu appear?
<cskj> nope
<mackyman> jza873: That's why this channel exist
<jtt> cskj: move your mouse to all 4 corners of screen and repeat right moust click
<jza873> i almost installed slackware instead of kubuntu
<jza873> that probily would have been hell
<cskj> nope
<cskj> still doesn't work
<hitmanWilly> jza873, slack is extremely old school
<hitmanWilly> jza873, its great if you don't mind hand configuring stuff
<jtt> cskj:  CNTL + ALT + F1  ,  login ,  ls -ld  .kde  see what the time on the .kde directory is
<jtt> cskj: want to see if it was jsut created
<scrubb2000> Ok I'm back finally
<jza873> i herd it is very good tho very stable and not too hard and it has something simmilar to apt-get
<scrubb2000> Any miraculous insights?
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, ok, your net adapters are working, its something to do with DHCP
<scrubb2000> hitmanwilly, why wouldn't ifconfig work then?
<jza873> what about gentoo herd that was good but is that a pain also
<Marthy> ive used gentoo
<mackyman> jza873: Well, gentoo is ALL manually tuned
<jza873> any thing worth while
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, ifconfig is seeing the cards, so that's not the problem
<Marthy> long while ago, it can be fast if config'd properly
<scrubb2000> Ok.
<scrubb2000> DHCP works fine under windows.  Why wouldn't it work under linux?
<mackyman> jza873: I got tired of gentoo when I realised that I was trying to tune it to behave about as Kubuntu
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, do you have any kind of encryption or network keys on the router?
<scrubb2000> hitmanwilly, not that I know of.
<jza873> really
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, it almost looks like the router and linux aren't talking
<jza873> so no one distro is really better then another all you pretty look for is the packmage manager is what i herd
<mackyman> jza873: and especially when trying to install kdm and the two dependecies of it was blocking each other
<scrubb2000> hitmanwilly, I can't imagine why.  DHCP is cross-platform, no?
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, open up 192.168.0.1 in your web browser
<mackyman> jza873: Well, and the install
<scrubb2000> hitmanwilly, that takes me to the router's settings page
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, yes, i use it on mine
<jza873> well i herd gentoo is evil on the install
<scrubb2000> I know how to use it.
<scrubb2000> Any settings I should be aware of?
<mackyman> jza873: It's a ~40page manual
<mackyman> It's not as hard as it sound
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, take a look anything security or DHCP related
<kristjan_> what is doublescan
<jza873> so is ther a version that is really better then any others
<mackyman> But... When things begin to fuck up and you ain't a guru, the best choise is to restart the install.
<hitmanWilly> jza873, its all about what you want to do
<mackyman> jza873: That's probably personal. Different type of distrons are good for different type of persons
<mackyman> jza873: Kubuntu is the way for me atleast. I like the way everything is working and LOVE the support. I wuld still be running windows without it
<jza873> question how do you address someone in red liek u been addressing me
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, actually, do you have a firewall running on nix?
<fignew_> jza873: you put their nickname somewhere in the message
<scrubb2000> hitmanwilly, DHCP is enabled...no password or anything.
<scrubb2000> hitmanwilly, I have no idea...it's the default kubuntu installation.
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, some firewalls will block DHCP
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, once you get into linux again, run firestarter and select stop firewall from the menu and see if it connects
<jza873> is ther a program to like ghost my system incase i mess it up
<mackyman> jza873: I have thought of that too
<jza873> i do have a tendency to mess a lot of stuff up in the learning process
<scrubb2000> is that on the k-menu?
<mackyman> jza873: Wellcome to the club
<jza873> lol
<jza873> luckly it only take 10 mins to reinstall
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, it might be, i'd just run it in konsole
<scrubb2000> ok
<scrubb2000> any other suggestions?
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, you have to kdesu it
<mackyman> jza873: I guess one option is to make /home/ on another partition. Then you won't lose any personaly work data when reinstall
<scrubb2000> kdesu?  is that like sudo for the gui apps?
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure dhclient maybe
<jza873> yea ill have to do taht some time i do have and external 300 gb hd tho
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, yeah
<jza873> and you can buy 1tb hd from dell for like 300$
<jza873> so that may be an investment
<scrubb2000> Ok, I'll go try the firewall thing.  brb.
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, i have to go, work tommorrow
<scrubb2000> heh heh me too
<scrubb2000> thanks for the help though.
<scrubb2000> At least i Know what ISN"T the problem now.
<jza873> one more question b4 i leave any goodbooks i should buy to learn some more im done with windows and mac so im using linux full now and want to learn as much like i know with windows
<mackyman> jza873: The other stuff usually don't take too long to install, just a matter of apt-get. You can alternativly download all the .deb packages when installing and store them in a dir, and in a reinstall, install them all with a bash-script so that you don't have to download them. But that's just a crazy Idea.
<hitmanWilly> i'll be back in the channel tommorrow if you still haven't fixed it
<scrubb2000> ok thanks.  Same time?
<hitmanWilly> after about 6
<hitmanWilly> cdt
<scrubb2000> sooper.  goodnight then.
<hitmanWilly> so pretty close, yeah
<hitmanWilly> night
<jza873> yea im ghost too ill be back on late tomorrow
<jza873> later
<mackyman> jza873: I guess you have to find a book for just Ubuntu or Cubuntu
<mackyman> *kubuntu
<jza873> ill look
<mackyman> Ubuntuforum.com usually is quite a good source of knowledge
<[pyro] > jtt: yeah i figured that. but what i dont know is why doesnt the computer default to termainal 7 so i can login to x. I just get txt login and have to press CTRL ALT F7 to get the x login.
<jtt> pyro: if kdm created an new .kde under your home directory then i am a little baffled as to why you dont have the default screen back
<jtt> pyro: themes are basically user preferences and come from your  .kde  directory
<mackyman> [pyro] : have you checked /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<mackyman> ?
<jtt> oh well, early flight tomorrow, later folks
<mackyman> cya jtt
<jtt> cya all
<mackyman> [pyro] : And are there any errors in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<mackyman> Whops... Late. Have to get to the bus to work
<mackyman> cya everyone and bbl
* lunar-raven does the no pants dance
<se7en_> i need some help with nvidia fx 5200 i have done everything including easyubuntu and automatics. all i get is a black screen if i change from nv driver to nvidia ...
<[pyro] > se7en_ : press CTRL ALT F7
<[pyro] > se7en_; do you get the login?
<se7en_> [pyro] : no i get a black screen just before i can log in and ctrl alt f1 doesn't do anything
<[pyro] > CTRL ALT and F7
<[pyro] > se7en_: 7 as in Seven
<[pyro] > :S
<se7en_> yes
<se7en_> f7 doesn't do anything as well
<mardi> hi, i'm trying to copy a cd to an .iso with Kubuntu 6.10. I'm doing: dd if=/dev/cdrw of=/home/mysuer/Desktop/cd6.iso conv=noerror, will this work?
<mardi> well, 645830656 bytes (646 MB) copied, 188.916 seconds, 3.4 MB/s so i guess so...
<bobstro> mardi: been awhile, but i used to do it that way.
<bobstro> mardi: for a simple data cd, it should be fine.
<mardi> ok, thanks bobstro
<korrx> more elegant than mkisofs ?
<bobstro> korrx: simpler at least!
<korrx> :)
<mardi> one sec, it shows a file size of 0 bytes
<bobstro> korrx: i suppose if you were preparing a bunch of files to go to cd by hand.
<korrx> yes
<bobstro> mardi: not good. is it a protected cd in some way?
<mardi> and when i try to mount it i get: /home/myuser/cd6.iso: No such file or directory
<bobstro> mardi: that could stop it dead.
<bobstro> mardi: er... but what happened to those 646MB copied?
<mardi> bobstro: not sure, it's a very old expansion cd to baulders gate, i'm running baldur's gate with wine, then i installed this expansion cd and now the game complains it wants a cd...
<bobstro> mardi: you did have Desktop in the path before!
<mardi> bobstro: good question...
<bobstro> mardi: those aren't the same path
<firepol_> hi guys, i've installed Eclipse. But there is no menu entry, why? Or how can I run eclipse? Thanks for helping...
<mardi> doh!
<bobstro> :)
<mardi> that worked, thanks bobstro
<bobstro> mardi: good luck. there are certainly prettier tools available. :)
<mardi> yeh but i'm just messing around
<nbcb> what's a way to trace an app that runs and close so fast?
<nbcb> i tried using top but can't see
<flaccid> what info do you need
<nbcb> like i click on a link, it uses my mplayer but it closes after i clicked it
<nbcb> i want to know what are the parameters and what program it run
<JohnFlux_> firephoto: hi
<JohnFlux_> firephoto: that's strange indeed
<nbcb> i would use ps but its too fast
<JohnFlux_> firephoto: are you still there?
<flaccid> nbcb: in what program?
<JohnFlux_> firephoto: you need to do:  sudo cp /usr/share/app-install/desktop/eclipse.desktop /usr/share/applications/
<nbcb> in my konsole
<flaccid> you can't click on licks on konsole ?
<JohnFlux_> firephoto: then it will appear under Development
<JohnFlux_> Riddell: is that a bug ^^ ?
<nbcb> licks
<nbcb> hmm i click on firefox
<nbcb> but i monitor what's running on konsole
<flaccid> you can't do that
<flaccid> what you click on in firefox does not come up in konsole
<nbcb> !monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<korrx> nbcb : did you try mplayer <your_video_file> ?
<flaccid> nbcb: see #firefox
<nbcb> what i click on firefox runs a mplayer, which will appear on my konsole if i type ps aux | grep mplay
<nbcb> but the mplayer just closes so fast..blah nvmind
<korrx> try in konsole mplayer <url>
<flaccid> man top
<yotux> is there a reason to use multiple mac ids for a wireless card?
<flaccid> you could increase polling speed
<flaccid> otherwise i don't kow
<flaccid> and you still didn't provide what info you needed about the process..
<flaccid> what did you want to monitor
<nbcb> !ltrace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ltrace - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<korrx> nbcb : man ltrace in konsole
<flaccid> nbcb: nothing you can do
<flaccid> what is the problem, why do you need to do this?
<alexicon> anyone here actually use hibernate or suspend on their laptop?
<alexicon> ive got a vaio, and the last time i used it back in january it gave me loads of disk problems
<alexicon> anyone know if improvements have been made since?
<yotux> what do you mean by disk problems>
<alexicon> i am i had to fsck everything after the hibernation
<alexicon> it had a couple nasty effects like that, but im not sure why. if its my laptop, the hibernation mode itself or what
<yotux> last time I check herbnation was an issue in edgy.
<alexicon> yeah im still on edgy
<yotux> Fiesty is beta yet and I think some improvements where made
<alexicon> hrm
<yotux> I have an hp and hib.  doesn't work
<alexicon> ok
<alexicon> i shant risk it then
<alexicon> got a presentation need my laptop, i?l just shut down properly :P
<yotux> good call
<mardi> is there a key board short cut for changing view modes in konqueror file browser?
<yotux> mardi: I believe so it under settings and shortcuts
<yotux> mardi:  you may have to set it manually
<kraut> moin
<mardi> i think i've looked there in the past, and i've just now looked again yotux, and i still can't see anything associated with view
<yotux> mardi:  I have found 3 views optios so far and a couple of show
<mardi> you mean the 'split view left|right' and 'link view' and 'close active view' ones?
<yotux> those are some of them
<mardi> well ya see, i like the 'detailed view' for displaying files but often, even though i've already set it not to in the konqueror file browser profile, it switches to icon view. I just want a quick way to switch to 'detailed list view'
<mardi> sometimes just navigating up a folder switched to icon view
<korrx> mardi : I searched for a while such shortcuts without find any ; would be really usefull though
<mardi> korrx: aye
<korrx> mardi : anyway, konqueror can remember your typ of display for each directory you're used to browse
<mardi> yeh, i've been working on that :)
<mardi> ok, how about this: is there a way i can assignt a keyboard short cut to the command 'kdesu konqueror'?
<endriu> hi everybody
<mardi> hi endriu
<korrx> hi
<korrx> mardi : maybe in kde general shortcuts ; create your own (if possible)
<mardi> yeh, working on it now, i'm too newbie tho
<endriu> you can create a menu entry
<endriu> an then associate a key shortcut to it
<korrx> endriu : yes
<mardi> ooh
<tomi> .
<endriu> oops sorry gotta go work :) bye everyone!
<mardi> have fun!
<korrx> bb
<cj_> hello
<cj_> to all
<korrx> hi cj_
<cj_> how are u korrx
<icecruncher> whenever I log into edgy(kde) i get an error saying the filesystem has terminated, I can't see anything on the desktop, no icons anything. any ideas?
<korrx> well thx cj_
<cj_> pls help how to set up printer in kubuntu i'm newbie in kubuntu
<cj_> thanks
<flaccid> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<korrx> cj_ : kde control panel : all you need to configure cups is automatized there
<korrx> woops : system menu ;)
<cj_> i don't have cups
<korrx> cj_ : sudo apt-get install cups ?
<cj_> ahh ok
<cj_> thanks
<flaccid> its a good idea to read the docs pasted :)
<cj_> thanks you very much korrx
<korrx> you're welcome
<korrx> read doc anyway ;)
<xjkx> what differs ubuntu and kubuntu besides the kde usage?
<Tm_T> xjkx: well, applications and settings
<korrx> xjkx : nothing else ;)
<Tm_T> xjkx: same base
<xjkx> i would like to read about the settings that comes in kubuntu and doesn't come on ubuntu, do the kubuntu website say it?
<Tm_T> xjkx: well, that would be KDE settings
<korrx> xjkx : don't know what differs among *buntu except your window manager and associated system tools and goodies
<xjkx> i heard the install/uninstall thing (such as the add/remove of wind~) is only on kubuntu, is that true?
<korrx> Q:      What's the difference between a Mac and an Etch-a-Sketch?
<korrx> A:      You don't have to shake the Mac to clear the screen.
<xardias> korrx: are you shure? ever tried shaking your mac?
<korrx> I don't have a mac ; that does not work either with my PC :P
<korrx> maybe I don't shake enough
<xjkx> lmao
<Tm_T> xjkx: both have their own tools
<xardias> korrx: i think so.. if you shake enough the screen will get clearly black, so it really works..
<korrx> AHAHAHA
<xjkx> Tm_T we are in the point :> i was interested to know their particular tools...i think the websites should tell but i think it doesnt :>
<Tm_T> xjkx: well, they are named "add/remove application" sorta way so...
<korrx> xjkx : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28Linux_distribution%29
<Riddell> JohnFlux_: seems like one
<richardh_> hey everyone...I'm having trouble with my CPU and its temperature (possibly ACPI connected)
<JohnFlux_> richardh_: trouble in what way?
<premier_> is there as simple (ie gui) way to create encrypted folders in ubuntu/linux?
<richardh_> johnflux: basically, after edgy upgrade CPU keeps overheating...and kernel log fills up with message about fan device not able to be turned 'on'
<xjkx> unbutu.com says ubuntu needs 256 MB of memory, kubuntu.com doesnt say anything, how much memory i need? if with gnome i need that much, what with kde :O
<Tm_T> xjkx: 256 is minimum recommended, though 64 (with enough swap) should work
<Tm_T> atleast work fine for my needs :p
<xjkx> 64 of memory?????
<xjkx> i think it badly run fluxbox lol
<korrx> :D
<xjkx> the swap is slow
<Tm_T> well, it runs KDE, though slow, because of hard swapping
<xjkx> because hard disk acess is slower than memory access
<premier_> xjkx: no harm in trying, it, eh?
<Tm_T> but, I used it a lot
<xjkx> o.o
<Tm_T> and still do when needed
<nbcb> wtf my hotmail mails are all deleted ?!
<nbcb> ops sry
<nbcb> wrong chan
<mito125> salve
<mito125> non ricordo + le regole di questo canale,potete darmi gentilmente il link???
<mito125> ho un problema alla scheda audio,ho una creative audigy,viene riconosciuta da kubuntu feisty,se faccio alsamixer mi da il nome della scheda,e tutti i volumi sono tra l'80 e il 100 %....X non sento nessun suono se provo a riprodurre un mp3 o un avi,con i programmi tipo amarok e vlc...Sapete cosa devo controllare per risolvere il prolema???
<yamal> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mito125> thank you
<hnsn> hello fellow student
<MK_Mike> Hey, i have a problem somtimes e.g. most time i reboot my pc there is no sound what so ever what ever i do e.g. reinstalling sound system, etc. i can't get it to work but ever now and again the sound works! any ideas how to fix this problem
<SharpRazor> could anyone tell me if it is safe to remove old kernel headers from boot menu??
<flaccid_> SharpRazor: yep
<flaccid_> safe
<korrx> SharpRazor : yes, it's safe, but safier is to comment lines
<flaccid_> comment them out however
<flaccid_> heh soz korrx
<insmod> i fixed the atheros prob in the new version if anyone needs to know
<korrx> hey
<SharpRazor> yeah
<SharpRazor> but the headers take space on the disk don't they:)??
<korrx> SharpRazor : inn fact, yes.
<dac> hello all
<SharpRazor> so i would like to remove them cause i don't use them at all
<SharpRazor> sudo apt-get remove will do the work?
<korrx> hope so, yes
<SharpRazor> hope so, that does not sound too good :)
<korrx> yes it does
<SharpRazor> i'll try it
<korrx> be aware to specify old version #
<SharpRazor> i know know:) i'll use adept manager and that's it
<SharpRazor> thanks guys, have a nice day, i'm off to work bye :)
<korrx> g00d
<VSpike> Everytime I come out of the screensaver, I get a crash handler for kdesktop_lock segfaulting.  Any recommendation on how to cure this?
<JohnFlux> VSpike: don't use the screensaver? :-D
<MK_Mike> Hey, i have a problem somtimes e.g. most time i reboot my pc there is no sound what so ever what ever i do e.g. reinstalling sound system, etc. i can't get it to work but ever now and again the sound works! any ideas how to fix this problem
<JohnFlux> VSpike: you could disable it and use xscreensaver instead maybe
<JohnFlux> VSpike: or try googling
<JohnFlux> MK_Mike: check the volume/muted ?
<korrx> JohnFlux : yes ; had this prob with kmix
<VSpike> I set up xscreensaver before... couldn't get kscreensaver to work.  I think that was an ATI fglrx driver bug, IIRC.  Don't have that card any more though
<JohnFlux> korrx: I believe it's to do with the defaults in some alsa drivers, rather than kmix itself
<VSpike> Strange that this has suddenly started happening.  It's always been fine before.  Should probably try restarting the display manager
<insmod> <MK_Mike :update alsa and edit the modules
<JohnFlux> MK_Mike: as a random thing, maybe it works only when you reboot after being in windows?
<MK_Mike> JohnFlux: it isnt muted!
<korrx> JohnFlux : maybe
<MK_Mike> JohnFlux>: maybe but i rebooted in linux a few times seens last time i was in windows so i think i have elimated that..
<JohnFlux> MK_Mike: it's not the reboots that matter, but the powering off
<MK_Mike> insmod: i'm bit of a newbe i only just switched fully to ubuntu been using for about a year an a half though, how do i edit the modules
<MK_Mike> JohnFlux: i have powered my pc off and then booted in linux and it still doesnt work before now.
<JohnFlux> MK_Mike: the other way round I mean
<JohnFlux> MK_Mike: booting into windows then rebooting into linux  may make it work
<JohnFlux> MK_Mike: could you run  lspci    and look for your sound card?
<JohnFlux> probably starts  Multimedia audio controller  or something
<MK_Mike> JohnFlux: i think that actuly maybe the only time the sound works when i do that. but i can keep doing that so i need a way round booting into window before linux
<xardias> is it possible to use the debian way of upgrading to feisty? (apt-get update, apt-get upgrade apt-get dist-upgrade)?
<JohnFlux> xardias: the gui does exactly that
<xardias> JohnFlux: okay thansk
<korrx> without editing source.list ?
<xardias> well i have edited my sources.list bevore upgrading
* JohnFlux nods
<korrx> ;)
<korrx> so it'll does debian way
<xardias> conflicting packages - not installing nvidia-glx
<xardias> hm. strange.
<xardias> nvidia-glx-dev conflicts with nvidia-glx (>= 1.0.9756)
<xardias> now THAT is strange..
<korrx> you'll do it later ?
<xardias> well. remove, install, and it works now.
<korrx> after nvidia* remove (otherwise conflicting ; odd)
<korrx> great
* xardias is happy to announce.. i am on feisty now ;)
<xardias> brb. restarting x
<korrx> yeah buntu rulez
<MK_Mike> feisty released?
<Admiral_Chicago> MK_Mike: not till Thursday
<Admiral_Chicago> or around thursday
<MK_Mike> ok thanks
<cornelinux> Hello, in konqueror I can only see /home and /media. How do I manage to see some other dirs as normal user?
<Admiral_Chicago> cornelinux: there is a file...hidden
<Admiral_Chicago> sec
<Admiral_Chicago> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles . This will be removed in Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<Admiral_Chicago> there you go
<cornelinux> Admiral_Chicago: Ah, thanks. That is what i was looking for. :)
<gemidjy> cornelinux: it is implemented for security
<gemidjy> was*
<thor> hi all was hoping I could get some help
<thor> I have an application I installed via aptitude that does not whant to remove itsefl
<thor> no matter what I try does anyone know how I can remove it
<cornelinux> gemidjy: Not a bad feature. But I need to configure some of the directories. Now I can.
<Admiral_Chicago> thor: sudo aptitude -f remove package ?
<gemidjy> thor: paste the error on pastebin or somewhere..
<thor> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<thor> where can I paste it without flooding the channel
<se7en_> somebody know a partition program
<thor> GParted
<se7en_> any other choices
<se7en_> thanks thor
<thor> sorry Qparted is the apps name
<mito125> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<thor> still nothing
<thor> there is no command via dpkg or atitude ot even apt-get that removes this app :S
<alexicon> anyone know of an ncurse music player that has scrobbler support?
<alexicon> apart from mpd which doesnt like me :P
<thor> and everytime I update it cuzes my update maneger to fail
<thor> anay help
<anees> how to login google talk in ubuntu...anybody help me plz
<tricasse> thor: paste the error in a paste-bin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<tricasse> anees: did you try gaim (Jabber protocol)?
<anees> hmmm...let me try
<anees> thanx
<sivaji> what this command will do "sleep 7200 | halt "
<thor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15952/  <--\clik :P
<tricasse> thor: the app you cannot uninstall is k3d, not g/qparted
<thor> I know
<thor> I was helping another person with there request for a patition manager ;)
<sivaji> File "/usr/bin/pycentral", line 535, in read_version_info
<sivaji>     raise PyCentralError, "package has no field Python-Version"
<sivaji> __main__.PyCentralError: package has no field Python-Version
<thor> never mind the app name I need to remove it
<fiction> ok. i have kde and gnome. if i install xfce, will it work?
<fiction> would i be able to chose form the login screen
<fiction> ok. i have kde and gnome installed now. could i install xfce too?
<Admiral_Chicago> fiction: of course
<thor> hello any help
<fiction> Admiral_Chicago: so all 3 in 1? cool =] . thanks
<fiction> whats the package called? (kde was kubuntu-desktop, i believe. so, xfce-desktop?)
<Admiral_Chicago> fiction: xubuntu-desktop
<fiction> Admiral_Chicago: thanks
<tricasse> thor: your problem seems to be related to the following bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/edgy/+source/k3d/+bug/64848
<neoj> fiction: apt-cache search is handy :)
<fiction> =] 
<tricasse> you may use edgy's proposed updates' repository to fix it, or fix it manually following the instructions in the last comment on the bug report
<thor> thx
<thor> hopefully this will help ;)
<grinreaaper> hey can anyone tell me how to  use KCron.....
<_4strO> !cron grinreaaper
<_4strO> !cron | grinreaaper
<ubotu> grinreaaper: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<thor> it worked I can't belief it a "s" thats all it was versions and version
<thor> cheers
<kernando> how can i install a ntfs hdd file reader?
<ins-dragonclaw> *knock knock*
<ins-dragonclaw> !time
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about time - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ins-dragonclaw> ...
<ins-dragonclaw> !kicker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kicker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ins-dragonclaw> !panel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ins-dragonclaw> Bot's having a bad circuit day...
<sivaji> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<sivaji> !fiesty bugs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fiesty bugs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sivaji> whether fiesty is good ?
<anees> how to upgrade to fiesty
<Admiral_Chicago> anees: see the topic
<bobdhicks> nda69
<Admiral_Chicago> sivaji: its worked very well for me and i've been testing it the whole time
<gee|UNIX|> hi
<laurent_> slt
<laurent_> ca va ?
<FlameBird> does kubuntu beta also have the codec install software?
<FlameBird> anyone?!
<MuJ> yes
<gemidjy> FlameBird: what do u mean? as in Ubuntu Feisty ?
<FlameBird> gemidjy, as in Kubuntu fiesty
<gemidjy> haven't met so far
<FlameBird> MuJ, gemidjy havent met that so far....
<gemidjy> since I have the codecs installed from the very first day, however, ask on #ubuntu+1
<FlameBird> ahhh
<FlameBird> anyways tell me which is faster kubuntu or ubuntu?
<gemidjy> try it
<gemidjy> depends from many factors
<FlameBird> 256mb ram laptop
<gemidjy> it is matter of architecture, choice and other things
<FlameBird> x86
<gemidjy> u try it and see it by yourself
<_4strO> FlameBird: Xubuntu is faster ;)
<FlameBird> _4strO, but it sucks man xfce <- i dont like :D and it doesnt have OO bundled
<gemidjy> o.0
<FlameBird> what?
<gemidjy> u can install oo, if u reffer on oo.org
<FlameBird> i know
<FlameBird> but I have bandwidth limits
<gemidjy> ah
<FlameBird> for the same size I can much sexier one with OO bundled :D
<sivaji> is there any command to display os information like version etc
<gemidjy> sivaji: uname -a lists info on the running kernel if that's what u need
<sivaji> i want to see distribution version i use
<gemidjy> sivaji: u are using Kubuntu
<gemidjy> :))
<sivaji> yes
<gemidjy> sivaji: most common way to check this is cat /etc/debian_version on systems based on redhat /etc/redhat_version etc. but in Ubuntu there is no /etc/kubuntu_version and debian_version only lists 4.0 (in feisty)
<T0uCH> can anyone help me with a bug i got on Kubuntu... it is closing kopete messenger,  add/remove programs...well almost evyrything.. i dont know what to do
<yotux> how could I sync my mail from my desktop to notebook
<c1|freaky> if ur eMail provider has a imap server u could use imap instead of pop3 ... if u use pop3 u could not delete the eMails by default and they would be kept on the server so you could recieve it on both computers
<yotux> thankz,   I was thinking about using ssh an rsync
<kalorin_> is there any way to see which programs are writing to a disk at any given time?
<marve> sivaji : cat /etc/lsb-release
<kalorin_> I walk by and my machine is timed out, monitors off, yet the harddisk is just popping about 1 or 2 times every couple of seconds
<kalorin_> like it's writing something
<kalorin_> but no idea what
<T0uCH> is there anyone who can help me with this :  The application Adept Installer ( but almost all my software ) crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV)....... i dont know what to do
<c1|freaky> yotux: i use imap ...
<c1|freaky> T0uCH: u could send a bugreport ... if u dont want to ... just do nothing and close that window.
<c1|freaky> if ut happens again ... u can still file a bugreport
<c1|freaky> *it
<yotux> c1freaky:  I don't have IMAP aval.
<c1|freaky> yotux: that sucks ^^
<yotux> Suppose I could create a server at home and download all of my mail from there
<c1|freaky> u could also just keep the mail on the server itself using pop3 ...
<c1|freaky> thats configureable in ur eMail client (probably)
<yotux> could do that
<luca> Hi all, I'm having a problem with K3B+Feisty. It says that he can't find the MP3 decoder. Maybe I have to install a library?
<shawn34> how can I get the games menu/folder to show up in the main menu? when i go to edit the menu its in there but doesn't show up when i click on the apps menu
<mackyman> luca: sudo apt-get install libk3b-mp3
<luca> mackyman: I can't find it in my repositories (unable to find libk3b-mp3)
<_4strO> !codecs | luca
<ubotu> luca: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mackyman> what is the current version of kde?
<mackyman> That kubuntu uses?
<chijin> 3.5.5 or 3.5.6
<mackyman> kk
<mackyman> Thx
<shawn34> how can I get the games menu/folder to show up in the main menu?
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> anyone know how i can turn my current running system with all its packages into a live CD?
<armando> exit
<Ace2016> you mean /quit or /leave?
<Ace2016> or did you mean to type that into konsole
<drbreen> hello
<CharlesHKG> how do I reinstall grub, without reinstalling kubuntu?
<c1|freaky> apt-get install --reinstall grub
<shawn34> can anyone help me with my menu issue?
<CharlesHKG> doesnt work....says E: Command line option 'r' [from -reinstall]  is not known.
<rymo_> hi guys :)
<rymo_> could any1 give me magic boot command for kubuntu 7.04 live cd?
<rymo_> ubuntu 6.10 live cd..works fine.. then i upgraded it do kubuntu..and then to 7.04..
<rymo_> but pure kubuntu from cd...stops when loading kdm :(
<drbreen> how can i change the default language in kubuntu
<shawn34> ok i feel dumb now
<shawn34> i didn't know kde comes default with no games lol
<shawn34> no wonder its not showing up in my menu
* shawn34 goes and hides in the corner
<luca> rymo_: did you try the "safe graphics" mode?
<rymo_> yeah..i've also tried
<rymo_> i also get leds_cmd error :/
<shawn34> rymo_: whats the problem?
<rymo_> kubuntu 7.04 live cd doesn't want to run
<rymo_> it stops at running kdm
<drbreen> i have a ltsp setup and english default language and that confuses my users
<drbreen> kubuntu 6.06
<drbreen> er 6.10
<shawn34> rymo_: how much ram?
<rymo_> 1GB
<shawn34> rymo_: did you run the memtest?
<rymo_> no..but i run ubuntu live cd 6.10...and it works fine
<shawn34> rymo_: did you check the disk for burn errors?
<shawn34> i would burn another
<rymo_> yeah i've checked
<shawn34> hrm
<rymo_> there was an option in menu...and i used it to check cd
<angasule> I think I found a bug, if one sets teh screensaver so that it needs a password, it'll require a password only if the screensaver is running, but once the power saving mode goes on, it no longer requires a password
<luca> rymo_: now i remember that the kernel version 14 of feisty was broken, and I had to chroot from a dapper livecd to upgrade feisty's kernel: maybe your kernel on the livecd is the broken one (only a supposition)
<rymo_> could be
<rymo_> i've too new laptop....and lotta problems with linux :/
<rymo_> so every possibility is quite real problem :P
<luca> you could try to install edgy and then upgrade to feisty (or wait till the 19, when feisty is due out)
<luca> what laptop r u using?
<rymo_> asus f3jp -> core 2 duo, x1700 etc..
<rymo_> even cpu scalling doesn't work :/
<luca> acpi has always been a bit problematic afaik
<rymo_> i tried to boot with acpi=off option :/
<luca> people managed to install linux on asus F series, so it shouldn't be a problem http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/asus.html maybe you'll have problems with ati video card etc, but you should try with an edgy or dapper liveCD
<shawn34> luca: how can i set an app to run automatically, (im new to kde) i can't find it in the settings
<luca> shawn34: automatically like "on startup"?
<shawn34> yes
<shawn34> im used to going to system>sessions
<shawn34> in gnome though
<shawn34> can't seem to find it in here
<pirothezero> ~/.kde/Autostart
<luca> yes, the gnome thingy... lemme see: i did a .desktop file to start beryl
<pirothezero> put startup scripts in that directory
<aaroncampbell> Every time I try to update, I get this error E: The package magicolor2430dl needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<aaroncampbell> That's unfortunately a package that I built from a .tar.gz that had a /debian dir...However, I get the same error if I try to remove or purge that package.  What can I do to get rid of it?
<rymo_> thx for link...there's no my notebook but i think it should help..many quite similiar
<shawn34> isn't there a gui for it? not that it matters just suprised
<Will> Hello all. I think something has gone wrong with my X server. I was trying to play Doom 2 through wine, then it crashed and changed the resolution of my screen. So when I was trying to change it back, it crashed completely (black screen with fuzzy lines in middle). When I reset, I just see a background image, with no windows, menus, etc. Any ideas on how to fix this logging into console?
<luca> shawn34: i think it's not a good way, but you may want to look here http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Autostart?content=32517
<luca> Will: have you got a backup xorg.conf file? If yes, you can do "sudo cp /etc/X11/backupfile /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<luca> ...no, i didn't read well
<rymo_> guys...quick question
<Will> luca: to my knowledge I have no backup xorg.conf file, as I just recently installed
<rymo_> how to change a link
<rymo_> on hdd instaltion of ubuntu
<rymo_> i mounted hdd to live cd
<rymo_> and i want to change a bash link
<rymo_> cause i'm so stupid that i changed it -> linux crashed xD
<Rebecca> hey peoples. does anyone know a make/model of USB webcam that reliably works under kubuntu?
<luca> Will: to me if it prints the background correctly X works, but KDE not... you may try to do an "apt-get -f install", or reinstall the whole kubuntu-desktop
<luca> rymo_: a symbolic link or an fstab item?
<luca> Rebecca: my conceptronic cam works fine, you may want to check the "easycam" app
<Rebecca> luca: okay
<blackboe> Heh, I never finished my question yesterday, I got pulled away
<luca> my web didn't work at first, then i used easycam and it set the cam up
<luca> blackboe: what question?
<blackboe> Well, I'm trying to install a piece of software on wine
<luca> what software?
<blackboe> The program looks for the copy-protected CD when it runs, though, which means no-go, apparently
<blackboe> I'm using the original CD, but wine isn't relaying this, apparently
<luca> blackboe: what software?
<rymo_> luca: i changed sh link... command ln and that kind of stuff
<blackboe> zoo tycoon, actually. :P
<blackboe> I just figure it's a good way to test wine's compatibility with stuff like that, though. You know, microsoft, DRM, etc.
<luca> blackboe: it appears that the software won't run under kubuntu edgy. See the app database http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=536
<blackboe> Sw007. Fair enough.
<luca> rymo_: i don't understand, where and when did you put the link?
<luca> "...this ingenious game from microsoft..." i know ppl who died attempting to make the last FS work on linux xD
<Will> luca: How can reinstall the kubuntu desktop? I tried apt-get -f install and it just told me 0 upgraded, 0 installed, 0 etc.
<Daisuke_Ido> luca: bear in mind that zoo tycoon hasn't been tested since 0.9.22, and wine is up to 0.9.35, there have been a lot of improvements since then, and it might be a good idea to at least give it a shot.
<nixternal> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<rymo_> luca: i wanted to paste you pm but..i need to register..damn :/
<Daisuke_Ido> also, i shouldn't advocate this, BUT, you can also use a no-cd patch - perfectly legal if you're running a legit copy of the game :)
<Will> nixternal: It says I already have most up to date version. how can I force a reinstall? and if I do, will I lose settings?
<nixternal> you won't lose settings
<nixternal> why would you want to force a reinstall?
<luca> Daisuke_Ido: i agree
<Will> nixternal: I think something has gone wrong with my X server. I was trying to play Doom 2 through wine, then it crashed and changed the resolution of my screen. So when I was trying to change it back, it crashed completely (black screen with fuzzy lines in middle). When I reset, I just see a background image, with no windows, menus, etc. Any ideas on how to fix this logging into console?
<nixternal> hehe, I was scrolling up to read that :)
<Will> nixternal: Woops, didn't mean to copy the whole thing,.
<nixternal> tis ok
<nixternal> a reboot didn't fix the issue?
<Will> nixternal: not at all.
<nixternal> hrmm
<Will> That didn't stop me from trying it 10 times... LOL
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> when you reboot do you get to the login screen fine?
<Will> yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, the beautiful thing about linux - a reinstall is almost never necessary, unlike that OTHER os.
<nixternal> it is when you log in that all hell breaks loose
<Will> daisuke_ido: amen.
<Will> nixternal: yes
<luca> so kdm works fine
<nixternal> ya, so that means X is fine
<nixternal> something happened to KWin maybe
<Will> it appears so
<luca> just an idea: you may try to see if fluxbox works
<blackboe> Hey, Daisuke_Ido, I'm a fresh windows user, you're striking pretty close to the heart, there. :P
<jay_> What is the best gui app to handle mounting of bin/cue/nrg files in kubuntu?
<nixternal> jay_: command line (sorry ;p)
<luca> jay: the best app, well, is the konsole command "mount" :P
<nixternal> haha
<jay_> nope, sorry... gotta b a way
<rymo_> luca: that's what i've done (pasted a part of howto) http://paste.uni.cc/14618
<jay_> tired of doin that
<jay_> :(
<Daisuke_Ido> blackboe: i never said windows :D
<rymo_> and now i'm trying to fix it
<blackboe> You were THINKING it, though
<nixternal> jay_: check kde-look or kde-apps for Konqueror menus that do that, you may find one
<Will> blackboe: Don't feel bad, I still have windows on some of my computers...
<Daisuke_Ido> jay_: look up acetoneiso
<Daisuke_Ido> !info acetoneISO
<blackboe> Deep down inside, I know you were.
<ubotu> Package acetoneiso does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Daisuke_Ido> blackboe: you're right, i was :)
<blackboe> I'm psychic
<luca> be back soon... i ran soldat and it left me with 800x600 resolution on a 19'' monitor
<Will> luca: how would I put fluxbox on my computer from command prompt? apt-get something...
<luca> Will: apt-get install fluxbox i think
<Daisuke_Ido> http://www.acetoneteam.org/
<Will> luca: Thanks I will try it.
<Daisuke_Ido> from the site: AcetoneISO: A 'Daemon Tools' clone for linux with a lot more features
<nixternal> Will: I am double checking to make sure that kwin settings will get rebuilt if you blow them out
<Will> nixternal: thank you
<nixternal> Will: rm ~/.kde/share/config/kwin*
<nixternal> then try to login
<luca> and say some prayers :)
<nixternal> yes, 2 at least :)
<luca> i recommend the "ave maria", it worked pretty well
<Will> Before I do that, let me tell you the results of my fluxbox expirement. it didn't work either, did the same thing.
<korrx> bye all 'later
<Will> Should I still rm?
<nixternal> Will: no
<nixternal> if it is doing it in fluxbox the issue lies elsewhere
<luca> bad problem then
<jay_> where does mount iso mount images to?
<nixternal> did you reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Daisuke_Ido> jay_: it's configurable
<Will> nixternal: no. should I?
<nixternal> Will: yes
<luca> sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jay_> where do i configure it?
<nixternal> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jay_> or how?
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't have it installed at the moment, give me a couple minutes
<luca> ok, you got me :)
<luca> ah, don't forget the prayers too
<nixternal> coffee time, back in a bit
<rymo_> luca: did you get my paste link?
<Daisuke_Ido> jay_: this would have been a lot faster, but i had a hard drive take a permanent vacation yesterday :\
<luca> rymo_: re-paste it please, i logged off before
<rymo_> http://paste.uni.cc/14618
<rymo_> this is what i've done (a part of howto)
<rymo_> and now i've got unable to execute /bin/sh for rcS error
<rymo_> and i'm trying to fix it
<rymo_> i mounted hdd to live cd
<luca> ah!
<rymo_> made /bin/sh link to /bin/dash
<luca> so you want to revert back to the original link?
<rymo_> but..still doesn't work
<rymo_> yup
<Daisuke_Ido> jay_: create a directory to use for mounting (either in your home directory, or in /media)
<Daisuke_Ido> looks like there's no way to automate that part of it
<Daisuke_Ido> like /home/jay/iso or something
<luca> i suppose you did rm -f /bin/sh, ln -s /bin/dash and it didn't work
<rymo_> yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> and it will ask you where to mount it when you choose the iso
<jay_> uh huh, go on
<luca> rymo_: well... you were on the livecd right?
<Daisuke_Ido> erm...  that's it :D
<Daisuke_Ido> i recommend in the home folder, or better yet on the desktop, for easiest access
<rymo_> yeah..and now i'm looking at error from hdd instalatin
<luca> rymo_: the livecd is for edgy or feisty?
<rymo_> edgy...feisty doesn't work
<jay_> ok, lemme tell u what happens
<jay_> I right click on an NRG, Manage  NRG -> Mount Image
<rymo_> hdd instalation is feisty
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> that's not going to work
<jay_> then I get a Kdialog that prompts the name of the file
<jay_> end of story
<luca> rymo_: exactly, what does it tell to you when it says "error"?
<Daisuke_Ido> iso only, that's a linux thing
<Daisuke_Ido> acetone will convert it for you though
<rymo_> init: unable to execute "/bin/sh" for rcS: No such file or direcotry
<jay_> same thing happens with iso
<Daisuke_Ido> are you using acetoneiso?
<rymo_> init: rcS main process (2458_ terminated with status 255
<rymo_> that's all
<Daisuke_Ido> in the software itself, i mean
<Will> luca and nixternal: I think my prayers failed, because now I don't get the graphical login at all...
<Rebecca> hey peoples. does anyone know a make/model of USB webcam that reliably works under kubuntu?
<Will> Also, the installer was visually corrupted as well.
<luca> rymo_: "which dash"
<rymo_> /bin/dash
<rymo_> in live cd..sh is linked to dash..so i thought i would work
<luca> Will: take your pc to an exorcist :) ok, reinstall kde
<jay_> Hey, no matter what option I choose for mount iso it just prompts the name of the file... just that
<Will> luca: how do I do that from the console?
<luca> rymo_: mm. try to do again "sudo rm -f /bin/sh", "sudo ln -s /bin/dash"
<rymo_> luca: you mean /mnt/sda/bin/sh ...right?
<luca> Will: sudo apt-get --reinstall install kde
<luca> Will: sudo apt-get --reinstall install kubuntu-desktop
<luca> sry
<Will> luca: thanks, I will try it.
<luca> rymo_: why /mnt/sda?
<rymo_> cause from live cd i need to get to hdd ..so i do it this way
<timfly> has anybody an idea if it is possible to use knetworkmanger and an additional wpa_supplicant.conf
<luca> rymo_: ah, you aren't doing a normal install
<rymo_> no..i want to avoid many hours of updaiting :(
<rymo_> i had a good system..but i changed that stupid link
<rymo_> and i want it back :(
<luca> rymo_: mmm... so let me guess: you did install for the first time, you spent days for updating, but the system didn't work, so you're trying to reinstall but also avoid to update all?
<luca> rymo_: ok now i have understood
<rymo_> luca: i installed edgy...than kubuntu..than 7.04... but i had some problems with cpu..so i wanted to compile new kernel..so i installed some stuff and changed that stupid link
<Will> luca: it is still broken.
<bobdhicks> New problem from newbie. This morning I managed to get on #kubuntu through Konversation. When I tried to get other url's, received message could not connect to server. The worked on trying to get wifi to work. Went back to irc, still could not connect. Tried rebooting. Now, lost irc, no connect. I am directly connected by wire to internet. Nothing is working. Any suggestions. Using 6.10
<luca> rymo_: argh! well, is the hard disk mounted correctly?
<hnsn> hello
<rymo_> yeah ..i think so.... :)
<rymo_> i restarted notebook and mounted once again..and link was fine (i think so)
<luca> Will: ... i thought that reinstalling the whole kubuntu should take a very large amount of time
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<rymo_> used mount /dev/sda7 /mnt/hda
<rymo_> i think..it's quite good command :) ..than umounted..
<Will> luca: it was very fast, actually.
<luca> rymo_: can you open the /mnt/hda directory and see its content?
<Will> luca: but since I know something is wrong with it already, it wouldn't be surprising that it didn't do what I wanted. :(
<rymo_> w8...i need to mount it
<rymo_> luca: yeah i see content
<luca> Will: no, the shell works until you bomb it with tsar bombas (scorched3d :)) --> like rymo_ did!
<Will> luca: ok so I need to bomb my shell... ;)
<luca> Will: well now i'm short of ideas... let me google a little
<luca> rymo_: and can you see the directory where the sh link is supposed to be? woah, another idea: we may chroot in sda
<Will> luca: on the flip side, I am so used to reinstalling my OS every 3 months or so that I can survive reinstalling KUbuntu again...
<Will> luca: I still don't want to though. lol
<luca> Will: it woud be a defeat of human brain against evil machine
<rymo_> luca: sh is in bin
<luca> rymo_: and is it a link? linked to?
<rymo_> how to check it from consol?
<luca> duh duh duh
<rymo_> i always use nautilus xD
<rymo_> fine..second :)
<luca> ok: hard way
<rymo_> luca: it targets /mnt/hda/bin/dahs
<rymo_> dash..
<luca> daHs?
<rymo_> misstyped on keyboard../bin/dash
<luca> ok, and does that dash actually exist?
<rymo_> maybe that's problem...maybe hdd instalation searches for mnt/hda....
<rymo_> yup
<luca> ....
<luca> ok, listen: we try not to reinstall -> so we try to repair the existing -> so we chroot into the existing and fix it up
<luca> first of all: log in as root with "sudo su"
<luca> second: "chroot /mnt/hda"
<luca> and you'll be on your broken system as root
<rymo_> i think i fixed it
<luca> from there you can downgrade to edgy by changing all "feisty".....ok
<rymo_> yeah..i fixed it
<luca> smarter than me. how did you do it?
<rymo_> as i said... hdd was searching for /mnt/hda....
<rymo_> so i needed to change link from /mnt/hda/bin/dash
<luca> so you did...?
<rymo_> to /bin/dash
<luca> ok
<rymo_> thx for links and help :)
* luca shoots himelf
* luca shoots himelf twice
<rymo_> now i can get back to making kubuntu able to use cpu scalling
<rymo_> cause it's my biggest problem :/
<luca> rymo_: i suggest to search google for acpi on asus
<rymo_> yeah...as i said..thx for links ;)
<luca> Will: r u always there?
<rymo_> thay showed me asus-acpi
<rymo_> :)
<rymo_>  they
<Will> luca: I am usually there... ?
<luca> Will: well, are you STILL there... sorry i am not anglosaxon
<Will> luca: I ams till here. I was joking, referring to the fact that I might not be all there mentally all the time. :)
<luca> Will: ...well, 1) fluxbox did not work, 2) reinstalling kubuntu broke kdm
<Will> luca: yes, I think so
<luca> when you reinstalled kubuntu, did it pick many packages or only the kubuntu-desktop?
<Will> just the desktop
<Cosmo_> damn hippies and their nature photo wallpapers
<Cosmo_> =)
<luca> ok, it is only a metapackage and didn't reinstall all. Then can you reinstall kdm please?
<Cosmo_> ok this temp sensor on my motherboard is definatly psycho, first it was reading 261.5 F now its reading -54.4F
<luca> Cosmo_: I agree, personally i think that Cameron Diaz is way more good-looking than a daisy with a bee flying upon it
<pollyo> Is there a reinstall option for apt-get ?
<Cosmo_> luca: exactly
<abattoir> pollyo: 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package>'
<luca> pollyo: sure. apt-get --reinstall install something
<pollyo> Thank you.
<Will> luca: sudo apt-get --reinstall install kdm ?
<luca> Will: i think so
<pollyo> Will: No.
<luca> i'm not sure :)
<luca> from google, how to remove and reinstall kde: http://lists.debian.org/debian-kde/2003/06/msg00272.html
<angasule> does anybody know how to force keytouch to *not* handle a certain key? since keytouch can only handle 4 virtual desktops and I have 5, I need one key to be handled by KDE directly...
<Will> pollyo: Better ideas?
<Daisuke_Ido> luca: not KDE, kdm
<pollyo> Will: Doesn't Kubuntu have a specific set of options it installs for KDE?
<Will> pollyo: I don't really know.
<luca> Daisuke_Ido: kdm worked before, i was assuming
<Will> pollyo: I was primarilty a gentoo and windows user before. this is my first KUbuntu install.
<pollyo> Will: I think it is kubuntu-desktop or something like that in adept.
<pollyo> Will: What are you encountering?
<Will> pollyo: I cannot get to adept, console login only.
<Will> Well, it started: I think something has gone wrong with my X server. I was trying to play Doom 2 through wine, then it crashed and changed the resolution of my screen. So when I was trying to change it back, it crashed completely (black screen with fuzzy lines in middle). When I reset, I just see a background image, with no windows, menus, etc. Any ideas on how to fix this logging into console?
<pollyo> Will: No graphcis? What type of video card do you have?
<Will> But then I tried fluxbox, it didn't work either. So I reinstalled kubuntu-desktop after reconfiguring it and now  I don't get the graphical login.
<luca> ........video card!!! maybe
<Will> pollyo: I have NVidea Geforce 3
<pollyo> Anyone good with video cards?
<pollyo> Would that be a legacy?
<Will> pollyo: but I was getting graphics, just no windows
<pollyo> Will: You go the splash screen or more then that?
<luca> i'm with nvifia geforce fx 5500... well it isn't a bad idea since now you aren't getting graphics... startx returns an error?
<Will> pollyo: I was get past the splashe
<jay_> Anyone know why mountiso just prompts the name of the file when I choose "Mount Image"
<jay_> ?
<Will> luca I will try it.
<pollyo> Will: Did you get a blinking cursor instead of the login name and password screen?
<Will> fatal error no screens found
<Will> pollyo: no
<Will> pollyo: I get a login name and password screen in console.
<Will> pollyo: but I used to get a graphical login.
<pollyo> Will: Yes but no graphical login screen.
<Will> pollyo: yes, no graphical login screen.
<pollyo> Will: I suspect your video card is not configured correctly.
<Will> pollyo: I suspect many things aren't configured correctly at this point. :)
<Sharketor> hi all
<pollyo> Anyone recall the reconfigure command for xorg?
<luca> Will: hmm you can try using the vesa driver
<Sharketor> someone could suggest me a web form filler for kubuntu?
<luca> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pollyo> luca:Thanks.
<luca> but i think he did it be4
<pollyo> Will: You may have the incorrect package for your video card.
<pollyo> Will: I think they have three packages for nvidia now.
<pollyo> Will: You might want to try vesa just to see if you can get graphical login back and then look more into the nvidia setup.
<luca> do it again and select the vesa driver, it works for all video cards. If the login screen appears and you login in kde then it's a video card problem, if not it's a kde problem....
<Will> pollyoand luca: I reconfigured, this time I selected NV , last time was vesa
<Will> now I can startd
<Will> startx even
<luca> no errors, graphical login?
<Will> it looks like I may be up and running... hold on let me look
<luca> ok
<voicu> what's a good program for playing dvds copied to the harddrive?
<voicu> vlc doesn't work and kaffeine is having another bad day or something
<luca> voicu: i assume you have an iso mounted?
<voicu> no
<voicu> it's copied raw
<voicu> the video_ts directory
<voicu> (wasn't me, it's a torrent)
<luca> i'm not expert of dvd formats... do you have the libdvdcss, libdvdread library or sth similar?
<voicu> i tried playing the VIDEO_TS.VOB file but it's just flashing the menius and i can't select the correct language and subtitle
<voicu> lemme see
<voicu> i have a libdvdnav package that says it can use the menus in the dvds
<pollyo> Any have an idea why my firefox might be locking up?
<voicu> vlc depends on this
<voicu> oh wait, the torrent didn't finish
<voicu> i think that's the problem :P
<luca> voicu: did you try it before?
<voicu> vlc?
<voicu> with dvds no
<intelikey> disismolikeit
<intelikey> -/+ buffers/cache:          7        242
<blekos> could u tell me what is "dirty volume mount"?
<bobdhicks> Problem with internet connection. Using Konversation for irc. Could not connect to url's. Error "Server Not Found". Tried other browsers. Didn't work. Tried rebooting. Now can't use irc or other browsers. Any suggestions, please.
<intelikey> a modern ubuntu linux running in less than 8m of ram   :)
<Will> pollyo and luca I think it is working, if so I will be back on my kubuntu box as willluongo
<luca> voicu: playing dvds not as an iso but as..now is
<voicu> no, it's the first time on linux
<pollyo> Will: Ok. Talk to you soon.
<intelikey> blekos dirty is normally a referance to the fs not being umounted properly.
<voicu> i have been using linux for an year
<luca> voicu: any result from google?
<voicu> i found something on vlc
<voicu> something like i need a library
<voicu> i'll try that
<luca> bobdhicks: did you set up your network settings properly?
<luca> voicu: maybe that's it
<kai> is there a way to go back to kubuntu 6.1 from 7.04?
<bobdhicks> Everything's been working for over a week. The problem started this morning.
<intelikey> kai yep.  reload
<lele> please help!
<kai> really
<kai> man
<intelikey> kai upgrading is supported.  down grading is not.
<luca> kai: yes, you can either 1) substitute "feisty" with "edgy" in your sources.list or 2) wait till the 19 of this month when feisty will be released
<luca> kai: what's your problem now?
<lele> ehi? anybody can help?
<luca> lele: va bene, dimmi che problema hai :)
<lele> wow grande luce
<kai> intelikey: oh no
<lele> in privato?
<kai> luca: Its just not what i thought i'd be, I may wait a few months first, why you sait like that?
<lele> luca sono un super newbie....
<luca> lele: no vai pure qui, e se puoi usa l'inglese (la prox volta d subito il problema per)
<intelikey> kai i think he mis read your Q
<WillLuongo> luca and pollyo: Thank you for all your help! I am up and running, and I have 1280 x 1024 back (which I lost when I upgraded to edgy). Thanks again!
<lele> english...
<luca> kai: huh, you want to go back to edgy?
<kai> yea
<luca> WillLuongo: happy to hear that :)
<lele> ok.... i can install the programs pretty well, but i can't start them!! i guess it's really easy but i just put kubuntu on and i don't know how to do...
<intelikey> c see si
<kai> I can'teven use operA
<luca> kai: when i did it, i put "edgy" instead of "feisty" in my /etc/apt/sources.list and then "upgraded"
<luca> kai: maybe it's not the correct way
<lele> luca???
<intelikey> luca and what did it "upgrade" ?    nothing i would assume.
<kai> Thats what I did, the only thing I put in m repo list was the the on for me to upgrade
<luca> lele: it's like window$... you have to click on the place where you normally find the "start" button
<lele> ok, but when i go to the "start" i can't find the apps i installed...
<luca> intelikey: at that time, i was upgrading from dapper to edgy. it didn't succeed, so i did as i said to revert back to dapper, i had my dapper packages again and did a correct upgrade to edgy
<luca> lele: name an app you want
<pollyo> Would installing additional desktops (edubuntu, ubuntu, etc) cause any type of conflict in firefox?
<luca> pollyo: i dont think so, the firefox package should be common for all ubuntu flavours
<pollyo> Is there a way to check my dependency requrements?
<intelikey> pollyo shoulsn't.    but there is the chance i guess.
<pollyo> intelikey: Since installing them I my firefox now locks up.
<luca> pollyo: if some dependency is broken or so, you could run "apt-get -f install" to fix... my guess
<intelikey> pollyo sudo apt-get install -f
<pollyo> intelikey: I did a reinstall of firefox.
<lele> luca: for example i just installed netspeed...from the universe...
<lele> how can i start it?
<luca> lele: let me see wnat's it
<WillLuongo> Is there a way to set numlock to default on?
<luca> lele: anyway every program can be started from konsole, just type "netspeed"
<wolferine> WillLuongo,  in your services
<jhutchins> !info netspeed
<ubotu> netspeed: Traffic monitor applet for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 271 kB, installed size 816 kB
<luca> WillLuongo: i think it's in the control center->keyboard settings
<WillLuongo> thanks luca!
<wolferine> morning jhutchins
<jhutchins> Morning.
<jhutchins> (Yes, it's morning here too, though it's nearly 3:30 in Hampshire.)
<wolferine> (ok) :)
<intelikey> pollyo as i said.   "it shouldn't cause issues"     there is no known reason for that to cause issues.   but install multipel     *buntu-desktop  packages is in my openion not a good idea.    if you have ubuntu-desktop and want kde, don't install kubuntu-desktop, install kde    if you have kubuntu-desktop and want gnome   install gnome  ....
<Davido> hey, what's going on with all the news announcements on ubuntu..com?
<luca> lele: hum it's an applet if i'm not mistaken, it should run in the tray
<soomon> hi, i finally got cd-emu compiled after some problems, but not when i execute it it sais "can't connect to daemon" i don't know how to start that daemon -.-' can anyone tell me?
<lele> thanks luca... i could start it...
<lele> byez
<luca> ciao
<pollyo> intelikey: I'll have to work on that... I selected the ubuntu-desktop. <grin>
<pollyo> intelikey: And the edubuntu.
<intelikey> yes it's often sujested in here   but not by me.
<pollyo> intelikey: It will give me something to look into for the next few days.  (And remember when I go to install this on my main computer)
<luca> pollyo: just curious, how many text editor programs do you have now? xD
<Davido> is ubuntu 7.04 already released, or tomorow or thursday?
<pollyo> luca: I suspect I must have close to 100 (without looking)
<luca> Davido: i think it will be the 19
<soomon> yesterday there only was a beta
<soomon> but it runs nice :)
<pollyo> brb
<luca> pollyo: when i did install KDE on Debian i only installed kde-core, so the apps are only gnome apps... instyead of installing all the kde apps
<Davido> ok, I think I misread this headline http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntudesktop704, to me it looked like the just realesed but I couldn't find a download for 7.04
<soomon> i finally got cd-emu compiled after some problems, but not when i execute it it sais "can't connect to daemon" i don't know how to start that daemon -.-' can anyone tell me?
<luca> Davido: do u havbe edgy?
<soomon> i have feisty
<luca> soomon: i can't help you on that, i don't know cd-emu
<soomon> damn :/
<intelikey> soomon generally    sudo /etc/init.d/<daemon-name> start
<jhutchins> Feisty is still #ubuntu+1, there were hints last week that the April 19 target may be missed due to major breakage, including kernel and hardware support issues.
<Davido> luca: no, dappers here, but I don't know if I will use edgy or etch (debian), I prefer ubuntu because it has newer apps, but debian because it doesn't install nonfree software by default
<soomon> well.. i tried.. there is none :/
* intelikey wants that new etch-a-scetch thingy.............
<Davido> but I think i will try edgy when it's released
<luca> Davido: nonfree software in ubuntu? O.o
<luca> Davido: edgy is the current stable ubuntu version
<jhutchins> soomon: You shouldn't be compiling software at this stage, but in any case look in the documentation.  At the very least there should be README and INSTALL files in the root of the tar.gz, and there should be more documentation included in the package, including man pages.
<luca> next one is feisty
<intelikey> luca yes and by defauult
<kubuntu22> Thought is was Gutsy Gibbon
<intelikey> luca everything in "restricted" is non-free
<luca> intelikey: thanks, i didn't knew it
<Davido> luca: Owh yeah I'm not good with code names, did Mark choose that name on purpuse to make it extra confusing with the debain name
<intelikey> and some in multiverse
<jhutchins> kubuntu22: GG will be the next ubuntu+1 onece Feisty Fawn is realeased.
<luca> intelikey: ok so the solution to davido's ethic problem would be to cancel the restricted line and not to enable multiverse
<intelikey> luca yes
<Davido> luca: yeah, but I think when a distro calls itself completely free it should only install free software by default
<jhutchins> Isn't there some option during install to do that?
<intelikey> luca but that is not a perfect solution.   some things in multiverse are FOSS indeed so you cancel them too....
<Davido> I for intance don't have a problem with lindows or linspire, they also install nonfree but they don't hide it
<soomon> jhutchins: i did what the manual tells me :/
<luca> Davido: i have installed Debian etch on my home server, personally I like Ubuntu because it does well what i want, i'm not an ethic kind of person provided you don't drug my pc with bugs
<Cosmo_> I downloaded the .debs for my brother 1840c printer since it is not on the list that comes up when adding a printer, but when I install the .deb it still doesn't come up on the list. What am I doing wrong?
<Davido> for instance the name multiverse is stupid, of course it's true that the stuff in there is multimedia stuff but the reason it's in there is because it's nonfree and not because it's media stuff, I think this is done to cover up it's nonfree
<luca> intelikey: but FOSS isn't supposed to go in the universe?
<jhutchins> Cosmo_: Installing debian software on ubuntu, which means it doesn't go in the right place.
<intelikey> Davido it's not an "illeagle" install of non-free software.  (speaking of restricted)  it's just the fact that it's not free open sourse software
<Cosmo_> jhutchins: so how do I get it in the right place?
<jhutchins> Cosmo_: I suppose you read the cups doccumentation and find out what it's looking for and where.
<intelikey> luca yes supposed,   but there can be reasons that it remains in multi.
<Davido> intelikey: yes but what sets the multiverse repo apart is that the stuff in there is nonfree, so why isn't it called nonfree
<luca> ...speaking of printers: anyone knows a way to install the "olivetti artjet 22" drivers? I didn't find them for Linux, and a way to install the Windows ones...
<patrick_> I have a question about firefox 2.0 in Kubuntu
<intelikey> Davido idk.  i had nothing to do with naming things.
<luca> patrick_: go on
<Davido> intelikey: ok, I understand that
<Davido> oop gotta go, bye
<patrick_> Is there anyone know why I could not use the keyboard input in xwindow environment after clear the private data in Firefox 2.0...But I could log-in in xserver
<intelikey> patrick_ sounds like a bug  to me.
<intelikey> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<pollyo> Ok.  My firefox is working once again.
<luca> ...i'm off playing enemy-territory. bye
<intelikey> pollyo cure ?
<patrick_> Yes... it was the second time occured in kubuntu !!! The final solution was the re-install the OS !!!
<intelikey> crude but affective patrick_
<pollyo> intelikey: I'm not sure.  Perhaps it was one of the packages it removed when I did that apt-get command for the dependencies.
<pollyo> intelikey: But the reboot might have also helped.
<intelikey> pollyo probably the apt-get
<pollyo> intelikey: I agree.
<intelikey> *NOTICE*  this is not that M$ reboot OS.   this is linux, and the only time a reboot is required is to load a different kernel!       (although some beginers find it easier to reboot than to cycle runlevels)
<pollyo> intelikey: Do you have a website that discussess "cycle runlevels"
<intelikey> pollyo no.      sudo init 1        when it's done     init 2
<pollyo> intelikey: Ok. Thanks.
<pollyo> Adobe is coming with a media player.  I hope they come out with one that works on linux as well.
<rymo_> aPod? xD
<MinceR> the Lagged Video Player.
<pollyo> http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/31628/98/
<MinceR> lag between audio and video will be guaranteed to be at least 2 seconds!
<MinceR> guaranteed to use at least 90% of cpu time!
<pollyo> "with support for Linux to follow later."
<rymo_> damn...huge player
<rymo_> even on windows i use small :/
<intelikey> guaranteed to only work on the very newest hardware.
<MinceR> and every fifth version will even run under linux.
<pollyo> At least they mention support for it.
<rymo_> but only under mandrake 9 :P
<intelikey> with special driver
<pollyo> It is a step in the linux direction.
<intelikey> rymo_ mdk 9   :)    i like that release.
<pollyo> If they ever release the version.
<rymo_> xD
<rymo_> wine won't be usefull?
<pollyo> rymo_: Only for drinking.
<rymo_> so i'm happy :)
<rymo_> you see i'm directx programmer ...so i don't know linux too much xD
<Kyral> Eewwwww DirectX
<ricach> Hello.how do I install audio output correctly in Kubuntu?
<Cosmo_> which would be better to install from a .deb or .rpm?
<intelikey> !packages | Cosmo_
<ubotu> Cosmo_: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<pollyo> ricach: I know that K -> System Settings has information on your sound setup.  I am not sure of additional packages though.
<intelikey> !Adept | Cosmo_
<ubotu> Cosmo_: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<intelikey> !repos | Cosmo_
<the_hammer> !beyrl
<ubotu> Cosmo_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beyrl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cosmo_> except it's not available in adept
<the_hammer> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<intelikey> Cosmo_ package name ?
<pollyo> Does anyone know of a hardware site that reviews hardware support?
<intelikey> pollyo i think i've ran accross one or two.   google.com/linux   search.
<pollyo> intelikey: I came across one or two as well.
<pollyo> intelikey: I was looking for something more like a magazine (in a website)
<Cosmo_> intelikey: either brmfcfaxlpd-1.0.0-1.i386.deb or brmfcfaxlpd-1.0.0-1.i386.rpm
<intelikey> !info brmfcfaxlpd
<ubotu> Package brmfcfaxlpd does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<pollyo> intelikey: Will the package information change on the 19th as well?
<pollyo> intelikey: This will become a feisty room of sorts?
<intelikey> pollyo possably.
<intelikey> and yes
<Cosmo_> its a brother fax/printer that I am trying to get installed (I'm not the one that bought it)
<intelikey> Cosmo_ you can try the .deb      sudo dpkg -i /full/path/to/brmfcfaxlpd-1.0.0-1.i386.deb
<Cosmo_> those are the only drivers I can find on the brother website
<Cosmo_> intelikey: thanks
<pollyo> Cosmo_: What is the printer name/number?
<intelikey> ah yes more non-free propritary patented licensed pay before you play crap....
<Cosmo_> intellifax 1840C
<Cosmo_> brother
<intelikey> pollyo it's a brother all in one.      brother.com
<johnson> hi
<intelikey>  Doorsanchar Sadan  ?
<alexicon> anyone here use mpd??
<intelikey> ! i
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pollyo> intelikey: They have nothing about it on linuxprinting.org
<pollyo> intelikey: I do not know how up to date the database is there.
<cloakable> Has anyone managed to get a reliable connection with a P900 phone and Kubuntu Edgy?
<intelikey> pollyo i have no joy with brother products.
<pollyo> intelikey: I feel the same way about lexmark.
<pollyo> intelikey: At the very least brother appears to have a good amount of drivers "listed" for linux. (I have no idea about how current they are though)
<jhutchins> I have a brother printer running, but it seems to have killed openoffice.
<YbeddyJ> hey how can i create a theme that also includes the look shape and feel of the menu/task bar (panel)
<toko123> i'm running 5.10 is there a way to upgrade this machine?
<abattoir> toko123: it's not really advisable to skip upgrades, afaik
<abattoir> toko123: so i thing you should do 5.10->6.06->6.10-> etc.
<abattoir> (hope someone corrects me if i'm wrong)
<abattoir> *think
<fdoving> abattoir: correct :)
<abattoir> hi fdoving :)
<fdoving> hi :)
<atidem> hi!
<abattoir> YbeddyJ: what type of theme are you talking about?
<intelikey> toko123 chance all word "breezy" to "dapper"  in the /etc/apt/sources.list   and do   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<abattoir> YbeddyJ: the look/feel of the menu/taskbar is generally controlled by the widget style
<abattoir> YbeddyJ: for the taskbar, you could use images/make it translucent(with a colour hint)
<pollyo> Do they have a theme website for kde?  Do they have an application that will allow you to browse additional themese and download them similar to what they have for backgrounds?
<toko123> intelikey: would it less time consimming to burn a 7.10 disk? and fresh install
<abattoir> pollyo: http://www.kde-look.org
<toko123> this is a fresh install i'm working with
<pollyo> abattoir: Thank you.
<Iwonder|too> pollyo: look on kde site or in k control panel,themes get new themes
<intelikey> quick Q is it a bad idea to soak a celaron chip in alcahol ?
<intelikey> toko123 yes and less band width.
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: Under System settings?
<toko123> intelikey: thanks
<pollyo> Iwonder|too: I do no see a control panel listed in the K
<intelikey> toko123 may i sujest a parallel installation.   not replacing the current but adding another until you see how well you like it.
<kubuntu22> anyone here have any experience with beryl?  Everytime I start it it crashes on me
<abattoir> !beryl | kubuntu22
<ubotu> kubuntu22: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Iwonder|too> pollyo: perhaps k menu,settings?
<kubuntu22> abattoir: thanks
<kai> how do I find out what version of kubuntu am I running
<Iwonder|too> use cat /etc/lsb-release
<intelikey> kai  lsb_release -a
<intelikey> :)
<kai> Iwonder|too: Thahnx
<kai> I just finish re-installing
<kai> mayb I can get my Ipod to work again
<jermain> hi everyone
<jermain> !japanese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about japanese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jermain> !hiragana
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hiragana - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<jermain> :)
* grinreaaper hey in KCron when i try to enable the silent mode and savve shanges i get an error messege saying that "an error occured while saving the cron tab"
<LjL> !japanese is <alias> jp
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<jermain> wel my problem isnt really that i need a japanese chat
<jermain> but i wanna know how to
<grinreaaper> waht do i do?
<jermain> write japanese charsa
<jermain> without having to change the locale of the os
<LjL> jermain: well, the people in #ubuntu-jp will probably know, so perhaps try asking there in english (or japanese if you know it)
<jermain> i'll try :)
<jermain> thanks
<LjL> jermain: anyway, i'd start with an "apt-cache search input method"
<jermain> :o
<grinreaaper> also when is kubuntu7.04 comming out?
<abattoir> jermain: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Japanese_Input_and_Fonts_in_Ubuntu_7.04
<abattoir> jermain: says it's for 7.04, so some instructions might not work, you can ask here, and someone should be able to point you towards the right direction
<LjL> grinreaaper: april 19 is the expected date
<jermain> abattoir: thnx ill look into that
<the_hammer> !beyrl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beyrl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<the_hammer> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kai> I need to run the x11 server to up my rez on my screen, its like dpkg-configure xorg right?
<shawn34> !DHT
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dht - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shawn34> !dht
<shawn34> hrm
<shawn34> how do i enable dht in ktorrent, what is it for?
<abattoir> kai: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<pirothezero> there a list the update manager makes when it installs packages like last packages installed list some where
<jermain> Ugh looks hard
<ubuntu> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuttttttttttttttttttttttoooooooooooooooooooo
<abattoir> jermain: hmm, pretty sure i didn't go through all that....
<jermain> abattoir: ^^ im afraid i might mess up something if i try stuff out
<jermain> i feel like a matrix scene when i do ls -R /
<abattoir> jermain: wait, let me see if i can recollect what i did exactly...
<abattoir> :)
<jermain> ^^
<kai> abattoir: Thanx
<ubuntu> qualcuno che mi aiuta__
<abattoir> kai: no problem
<abattoir> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kai> Gotta restart now
<abattoir> hmmm.. or was that !it? :P
<abattoir> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubuntu> italiani.......nulla
<daquino> yessss..
<abattoir> aah, scusi
<ubuntu> ecco...
<daquino> how are you???
<ubuntu> casino madornale sta cosa ma velocissimo...
<daquino> how are you there??
<abattoir> !it | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubuntu> ehhhh..e come ci vado...
<daquino> gud day!!!
<daquino> to all of you..
<abattoir> hello daquino
<abattoir> to you too
<daquino> hi!!
<daquino> hi abattoir!!
<jermain> hi daq
<daquino> hello!!
<jermain> ^^
<daquino> is this an italian room??
<superante> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jermain> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jermain> ^^
<daquino> gud day to all of you!!
<jermain> to you too!
<daquino> hi jermain??
<daquino> mabuhay!!
<abattoir> jermain: all i have installed is scim, libscim8c2a, scim-qtimm, scim-modules-socket, scim-modules-table, scim-tables-ja
<abattoir> jermain: and of course a .UTF-8 locale, so i can read Japanese out-of-the-box
<daquino> hiya abattoir??
<abattoir> hi daquino, any kubuntu problem that we can try and help you with today? :)
<daquino> thanks for your concern abattoir..
<jermain> back sorry
<daquino> nothing...
<jermain> abbatoir: reading japanese is no problem
<jermain> but i also want to be able to write letters or emails using japanese characters
<daquino> i have no problem with my set up..
<abattoir> jermain: yeah, i think you should install the above mentioned packages, along with skim and libskim0
<daquino> its all well..
<daquino> thanks..
<abattoir> daquino: good to hear :)
<jermain> I'll give it a shot, thanks :)
<abattoir> jermain: then run 'skim' (it should go into your system tray)
<daquino> thanks to you guys!!1
<daquino> youre all kind and accomodating..
<kai> abattoir: can you give me that commanc one more time so I can write it down please
<abattoir> jermain: then right click on the input box(mail text window, for example)->Select Input method->scim
<daquino> if ever i have a problem with my set up ill type it here.. ok..
<daquino> bye..
<abattoir> kai: sure, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' and 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' if you want to re-configure every aspect of X, not just the resolution
<jermain> ooooo so THAT's what skim is for :)
<abattoir> jermain: once you do that, you can now right click on the system tray icon, choose keyboard layout and enter away happily in hiragana, katakana, or kanji :)
<jermain> ty ty ^^
<abattoir> actually left click
<jermain> and if i want to go back
<jermain> i just pick xim again right?
<abattoir> hmm... scim's what i use
<abattoir> you should probably see it after you install those packages
<jermain> oh i allready have it
<jermain> i just never knew what it did
<jermain> -.-
<kubuntu22> !info Beryl
<ubotu> Package beryl does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<abattoir> !beryl | kubuntu22
<ubotu> kubuntu22: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<intelikey> skim - smart common input method platform for KDE
<SubOne> My printers applet is missing from "System Settings" how can i get to it?
<intelikey> kcontrol
<SubOne> intelikey: not there either
<SubOne> I can't find any way to access my printers. I have no idea where they went, it was in there, now it's gone.
<SubOne> i guess i'll try a restart
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> what would happen if you ran "sudo apt-get remove apt dpkg"?
<Ace2016> how would you install stuff?
<intelikey> it would as you to type in "Yes, I know this is a bad idea"    or  "Yes, do as I say!"
<intelikey> and if you did it would uninstall the whole system
<Ace2016> really?
<Ace2016> cool
<D_Cent> hi
<D_Cent> a friend gave me an USB-stick from microsoft with important data but my computer doesn't mount it. what can i do?
<D_Cent> my other stick does work
<intelikey> Ace2016 now    sudo dpkg -P --force-all dpkg    on the other hand would ask no questions and simply remove dpkg and leave you without any way to install anything, unless you had already installed build-essential   then you could compile some things
<SubOne> I'm still not seeing any printer applet in "System Settings" or kcontrol
<Ace2016> intelikey: well not really, you could just find the debs for apt and dpkg and extract it to the root file system, you might just get away with that
<intelikey> Ace2016 dpkg extract without dpkg       come on.
<intelikey> apt does nothing without dpkg
<psiscape> so, is Feisty really going to be released tomorrow?
<psiscape> the bug list looked pretty gruesome
<intelikey> Ace2016 oh  you mean cpio extract the archived files     hmmmm
<cloakable> O.o
<fdoving> intelikey: it's pretty easy to install dpkg again after a dpkg -P. just extract the dpkg .deb to /
<intelikey> fdoving yeah.
<intelikey> fdoving what command would you use ?
<pollyo> Do they have a theme-manager for kde?  Something that will auto download and install themes?  I just tried two themes from kde-look and neither worked.  I'm reading through and see nothing but trouble people are having in attemptint to install the various themese.
<fdoving> intelikey, ace2016, 'apt-cache show dpkg|grep ^Filename', that'll give you something like pool/main/d/dpkg/dpkg_1.13.22ubuntu7_i386.deb, then add the mirror url to that, which makes up something like: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dpkg/dpkg_1.13.22ubuntu7_i386.deb, wget it. then use 'ar xf dpkg_1.13.22ubuntu7_i386.deb', that'll result in 3 files; control.tar.gz, data.tar.gz and debian-binary, extracting the contents of data.tar.gz to / does it
<Ace2016> pollyo: no, themes have to be compiled by you, or you have to get them in .deb form
<pollyo> Ace2016: They need a package manager for themes. <grin>
<Ace2016> pollyo: i think kde4 will have one, ask in #kde
<fdoving> intelikey, ace2016, then after unpacking dpkg you should 'apt-get install dpkg' to give dpkg a clue that itself is installed :)
<pollyo> Ace2016: Ok
<kubuntu22> It'd definitely make sense to have one!
<Ace2016> yup, it would be much easier if new users didn't have to compile their own themes
<Ace2016> plus it would be SO much easier to update themes
<pavel> helo
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> an someone tell me a command that'll remove duplicate lines from a file
<Ace2016> its a text file
<kai> how come when I run the xserver config It wont run the rez I want it to?
<Ace2016> kai: you mean sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<kai> yes
<kai> I run it, I restart my computer but it never runs the rez I want it to and my when i scroll it looks all messed up, like it lags when I scroll
<Ace2016> kai: system specs? nvidia or ati drivers being used?
<kai> i can't use those drivers, they kill my system
<Ace2016> kai: have you tried editing xorg.conf manually? and are you sure the monitor supports the refresh rate?
<Ace2016> kai: so i'm guessing its ati, since nvidia users seem to have a pretty easy ride
<kai> well it worked fine except when I reloaded ubuntu this time
<kai> its nvdia
<Ace2016> oh strange
<kai> geforce 5600go
<Ace2016> updated to the latest drivers?
<kai> My video card is odd, its not support any more not even by nvidia
<Ace2016> i have a fx5200 yours isn't that old
<pollyo> I have the TNT2
<kai> when I use the nvia drive it kills my comp
<pavel> hi people :)
<kai> I tried 4x and it killed my comp 4x
<Ace2016> hi
<Ace2016> kai: well there isn't much point pushing the refresh rate up wihtout the drivers, since the cpu will be doing all the work, but if you want to, then edit xorg.conf
<Ace2016> and make sure the refresh rate is correct
<pavel> I can use beryl with binary ati drivers, it is posoble?
<jhutchins> !beryl | pavel
<ubotu> pavel: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jhutchins> pavel: Yes, if it's not broken for you.
<pavel> so, I use many helps on the internet but i Have one big problem. when I start  xgl server, it is slowly, I have Ati Radeon 9600
<pavel> I used for help wiki pages of ubuntu
<BadRabbit320> where can i get "GOOD" info on getting my builotin Broadcom wireless to work in Feisty on a Compaq Presario laptop series v5305?  Tried several howtos online, but always get errors...yes, I AM a newbie to linux,but not to computers.
<nixternal> BadRabbit320: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nixternal> look through there for your device. more than likely you will have to use NdisWrapper to get it working
<bobstro> Ace2016: you still looking to remove duplicates in your text file?
<frojnd> hello what's the difference between ALSA and OSS sound device
<pavel> ALSA is better
<cloakable> XD
<frojnd> So if I use ALSA outgoing conversations with skype will be more cleaner?
<frojnd> cause I have fealling that my microphone isn't working fine..
<BadRabbit320> nixternal...tried several  methods using ndiswrapper, installed thru synaptic, shows installede but can't get it to accept the windows drivers.
<bobstro> BadRabbit320: you extracted the windows files etc.?
<bobstro> BadRabbit320: that was the biggest problem i had (broadcom on dell laptop)
<BadRabbit320> again; newbie un linux, but as far as I can tell, they extracted...into /etc/src...
<BadRabbit320> not sure in linux just WHERE to extract things to.
<cskj> hey guys
<cskj> i installed this thing kicker kick off n my panel disappeared
<cskj> i uninstalled it n still they aren't there
<cskj> what do i do??
<dettoaltrimenti> hi- when I use bchunk to convert bin/cue files to iso, it always makes 2 iso files- 1 is only a few bytes, the other is full size, and neither will properly mount
<Ace2016> dettoaltrimenti: they are not iso files
<aaroncampbell> I thought I'd post this here, in case anyone has info on other options/better software.  It's simply my experience starting on Kubuntu (as a Web App Programmer): http://digg.com/linux_unix/A_Web_Developer_s_switch_to_Kubuntu_Feisty
<Ace2016> dettoaltrimenti: one is a cue file the other is a bin file
<Ace2016> rename the extensions and then it'll mount
<cskj> ok can anyone help with my prob now??
<aaroncampbell> Including the things that I couldn't really "replace" with linux equivalents
<Ace2016> aaroncampbell: is that you?
<aaroncampbell> Ace2016: yes sir
<ubuntu> hello
<dettoaltrimenti> ace2016- im trying to convert from bin/cue to iso
<Horscht86> ok, how can i get a list of open WLAN networks?
<Horscht86> kubuntu recognizes my wlan card, but I dont know how to connect it to a network
<cskj> doesn't anyone know how to resolve my prob??
<Ace2016> dettoaltrimenti: but you said it produced a 2 files both with .iso, it shouldn't be like this, iso should be one large file
<Ace2016> dettoaltrimenti: why are you converting it?
<mapu> Horscht86 - one potentially easy way is to run wlanassistant
<mapu> it's a gui and it is possibly installed by default if you installed with the wifi card in the machine'
<dettoaltrimenti> ace2016- ok, so how do I mount bin/cue files in linux
<VSpike> kdesktop_lock and nvidia-settings have both started crashing on me all of a sudden... can anyone tell me what I can do to track down the problem?
<dwidmann> I've got a question, if anyone happens to know the answer. I've got 5.1 speakers. If I run speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6, when it tests the LFE channel, where should the sound come from?
<Horscht86> mapu, this  wlanassistant tool does not seem to be on this Live CD
<mapu> ok- looking to see what the "real" name is ..
<mapu> brb
<Horscht86> I am running winXP (not exactly, right now, running a kubuntu live CD)
<Ace2016> dettoaltrimenti: i always use mountiso http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=11577
<Ace2016> dettoaltrimenti: think it also supports cue/bin files
<Horscht86> and now i want to convert to Linux (kubuntu to be more exact), but I want to test it first using this live CD
<Horscht86> so i can find out wether my hardware is compatible
<cox377> I've got an NTFS external HD
<cox377> when i attach it via usb it says
<cox377> an unknown error has occured
<mapu> Horscht86 - it's wlassistant
<mapu> I have been using linux on desktop for about 10-11 yrs.
<VSpike> Another wierd thing - when viewing new mail on my IMAP account with kmail, every so often (probably the 1 minute check interval), I see the new messages disappear one by one from the list and then reappear one by one.  It's very annoying!  Is that a config issue?
<mapu> my wife has been on windows until this weekend
<Horscht86> ah, that onw does exist, thanks mapu
<mapu> got a very bad virus- I put my foot down and she is now Kubuntu
<mapu> I have found that it will sometimes fail to connect
<mapu> at which point- open a terminal and type "sudo ifdown <wirelss card>" and then "sudo ifup <wireless card>"
<mapu> and that will usually do it
<wolferine> mapu what router?
<mapu> typically I have been using a linksys
<mapu> if you are not "open" though, you may need to enter your WEP or WPA info into the wlanassistant
<wolferine> ok, ever have connection issues in the past?
<mapu> I am actually running open
<mapu> no- not really-
<wolferine> have you recently changed your setup?
<cox377> how do i mount an external NTFS HD?
<mapu> wife and daughter are wireless on the other side of the house
<wolferine> whether it be physically moving things around, or driver updates?
<bobstro> aaroncampbell: you can run msie using wine easily with the ise4linux package. i've got msie 5.5 and 6 on my desktop (something tricky to do with windows).
<mapu> I also use hyperwrt firwmare
<wolferine> !samba  | cox377
<ubotu> cox377: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<cox377> wolferine: samba for external HD's?
<wolferine> cox377, its one option
<wolferine> but writing to NTFS is an entirely different story
<cox377> wolferine: i dont wanna write
<cox377> just access the data off it
<wolferine> then that should be fine
<cox377> wolferine: those links are aabout network shares
<cox377> not external USB hdd;s
<wolferine> oh right, sorry
<wolferine> im not focused atm
<thernymous> cox377: http://www.linux-ntfs.org/
<Horscht86> btw, when running kbuntu from a LIVE CD, is it normal to screw up the image when turning up the resolution?
<kingofproblems> hi guys. having a problem installing kubuntu to my hardisk. im on the prepare moujnt points. i got 3 partitions sda1 with xp (media/sda1) sda2 with swap (swap) and sda3 with ext2 (/)
<kingofproblems> i hit continue but the program says no root file system
<kingofproblems> what im doing wrong?
<Ahmuck> kingofproblems: are you manually editing ?
<kingofproblems> ahmuck: yes
<bobstro> kingofproblems: i had same issue.
<Ahmuck> you need to use the edit function and make sure the partition is labled as /
<Ahmuck> i just went through this
<bobstro> Ahmuck: i had grief with that recently as well when installing to external USB.
<Ahmuck> there is a drop down list that will allow you to do this on the manual prep page
<bobstro> Ahmuck: in my case, if i changed the ordering at all, it didn't like it. i repeatedly set the desired partition to / and it failed.
<Ahmuck> bobstro: external USB, did you get it to work ?
<bobstro> Ahmuck: yes, but it was annoying. lots of hit & miss. i already had partitoins on /dev/hda, and was adding new /dev/hdb on removable usb.
<kingofproblems> i re-labeled the partition-----  its ok now. thanks
<bobstro> Ahmuck: i'd have a hard time explaining exactly what i did. i think i went in to command line, blew away partitons on usb drive and created them with cfdisk, then backed up a few steps and installer took it.
<kingofproblems> the program should come with the instruction for that one. ive done this before. adn it was hard to find out.
<bobstro> Ahmuck: i recall creating filesystem too. it got confused if i attempted to create a new partition in installer.
<Ahmuck> kingofproblems: you did get it though
<bobstro> kingofproblems: i agree. it was frustrating.
<Ahmuck> kingofproblems: you have to remember, documentation, etc many things are done with volunteers.  write the instructions
<kingofproblems> i had to kidnap my girlsfriends laptop!
<bobstro> Ahmuck: i'd be happy to if i were sure of my solution! also, tricky for a newbie to do.
<bobstro> Ahmuck: i guess it's actually a bug in installer.
<dani__> Sysinfo for 'debian': Linux 2.6.18-4-686 running KDE 3.5.5, CPU: Intel(R)Core2CPU6300@1.86GHz at 2344 MHz (4128 bogomips), , RAM: 19/20MB, 44 proc's, 19.42min up
<hristo> i want to tell: SUPER DUPER LINUX :) I dont want anymore windows :)
<voicu> hristo: that's great :D
<hristo> 10nx m8
<hristo> just to ask
<voicu> you're on kubuntu?
<hristo> yeas
<hristo> yes* :)
<hristo> voicu i wan to ask u
<hristo> the first time
<hristo> i start
<hristo> kubuntu
<hristo> some error message appear
<hristo> and
<rarochelle_> Anyone know of a site that lists some great apps for ubuntu/kubuntu?  Something better than sifting through 21,000 pkgs
<hristo> the second and the third time i start it
<hristo> kubuntu
<hristo> dont respond
<voicu> rarochelle_: you can use "add/remove applications" to select programs and stuff
<voicu> hristo: what error message is that?
<hristo> i dont notice :) i get used with windows
<hristo> :(
<rarochelle_> voicu: but with the universe repository enabled there's like 20,000...guess I'm just looking for a "top 20 apps" or somethin
<soulrider__> !k3b
<voicu> rarochelle_: wait a sec
<soulrider__> you can try getdeb.net
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<soulrider__> kde-apps.org
<soulrider__> !k3b
<soulrider__> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<voicu> hristo: at what moment? after boot, before starting the graphical desktop?
<voicu> you need to give some details
<hristo> ok i will see now
<crazy_penguin> night allt
<voicu> rarochelle_: maybe this could help http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_KDE_applications
<Hc\\> wtf
<hristo> voicu
<hristo> what skype i have to download
<Hc\\> why didnt my laptop read my kubuntu install cd?
<rarochelle_> voicu: thanks
<Hc\\> can some1 explain me?
<voicu> hristo: i think there should be a package built especially for ubuntu
<voicu> wat
<voicu> *wait
<bobstro> Hc\\: is it damaged? did you try on another computer?
<voicu> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<voicu> hristo: see that
<Ahmuck> Hc\\: ?
<hristo> 10nx voicu
<voicu> np
<Hc\\> bobstro problem is
<Hc\\> i cant
<Hc\\> i got live for 64bit and 32bit
<Ahmuck> Hc\\: does it boot live?
<Hc\\> i installed my 64bit on my other desktop
<Hc\\> Ahmuck atleast at my desktop
<Ahmuck> does your other desktop boot the 32bit live ?>
<Hc\\> the 64bit one
<Ahmuck> does it boot the 32 bit one ?
<Hc\\> the 32bit is built same way
<Hc\\> but doesnt boot
<Hc\\> Ahmuck havent tried on this 1
<Ahmuck> you built it, or downloaded the iso ?
<Ahmuck> k, you need to try it on this one first
<Hc\\> downloaded the iso
<Hc\\> n burned as img
<Ahmuck> they you will know if there is a problem with the disk
<dani> Sysinfo for 'debian': Linux 2.6.18-4-686 running KDE 3.5.5, CPU: Intel(R)Core2CPU6300@1.86GHz at 2342 MHz (4765 bogomips), , RAM: 16/16MB, 43 proc's, 9.3min up
<Hc\\> hmm
<Hc\\> desktop
<Hc\\> cant be installed on a laptop?
<Ahmuck> booting live will not hurt your desktop, and will verify the disk is good
<Ahmuck> desktop can be installed on the laptop
<Hc\\> ok good
<Hc\\> hmm
<Hc\\> imma try it on this
<wolf_> xscd
<Ahmuck> the other option is to use the alternate iso if you can't get this one to boot in your laptop after you have verified the disk is good
<Marlboro> salve
<bobstro> dani: why are you sending that?
<dani> what?
<Hc\\> boot
<bobstro> dani: the sysinfo. you keep sening the same thing.
<bobstro> er, sending
<dani> yes only for fun
<bobstro> dani: ah fun. just imagine how stupidly useless this channel would be if everyone did that.
<dani> :P
<dani> Sysinfo for 'debian': Linux 2.6.18-4-686 running KDE 3.5.5, CPU: Intel(R)Core2CPU6300@1.86GHz at 2342 MHz (4765 bogomips), , RAM: 16/16MB, 43 proc's, 12.25min up
<bobstro> dani: what's next? blather about what songs you're listening to? local weather?
<dani> only 16mb ram!
<bobstro> SFW?
<bobstro> are you asking a question or what?
<Hc\\> back on laptop
<Hc\\> abd it boots at my other desktop
<Hc\\> Ahmuck any idea whats wrong?
<Ahmuck> Hc\\: how old is your laptop?
<Hc\\> umm
<Hc\\> idk
<Hc\\> i can paste specs of this
<Hc\\> if its ok?
<Hc\\> (CPU 1) Intel Pentium M processor 1.60GHz (2048KB L2 Cache, X1) @ 1600MHz (100MHz FSB), 0% load
<Hc\\> (CPU1) Intel Pentium M processor 1.60GHz @ 1600MHz (ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A6G mainboard) (RAM) 512MB, 166.38MB free (HDDs) 32.4GB, 21.4GB free
<Hc\\> (VGA1) ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9700 (64MB), 1280x800x32, 60Hz (OS) Microsoft Windows XP Professional (SP2), 12m 18s uptime, 14h 15m 26s uptime record
<Hc\\> there
<posingaspopular> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Hc\\> Ahmuck any idea?
<Ahmuck> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Hc\\> umm?
<v6lur> Problem: can't transfer anything to Acme v400x mp4-player from my Kubuntu laptop... (although on its box, there is noted that it supports "Linux 2.4")
<v6lur> basically, it just "disconnects" at the beginning of transfer and bagins to charge its battery (it's fully loaded already!)
<kingofproblems> i dont get it. i updated kubuntu. restarted and i get error 17 on grub
<kingofproblems> ive pased grub before.
<bobstro> kingofproblems: are the drives pointed to in grub correct?
<kingofproblems> how can i see that?
<bobstro> kingofproblems: highlight an option and press 'e', then compare to what they should be (e.g. root).
<Hc> pfff
<v6lur> tried at a friend's windows-machine, and worked ok there - although, the songs transfered tend to "jump" (don't know a good english word here)
<bobstro> kingofproblems: i updated my laptop, and for some reason, those got broken in the process.
<Hc> starts windows again -.-
<bobstro> Hc: do other cds boot ok?
<Hc> bobstro yes
<hristo> voicu are u here m8
<kingofproblems> i dont get a chasne to press esc. it goes directly to error 17
<Hc> on this comp it works fine
<bobstro> Hc: an you're trying the 32bit version?
<Hc> bobbyd__
<bobstro> Hc: trying to boot 32 bit?
<Hc> bobstro yes
<Hc> tried 64 bits too
<Hc> didnt work either
<voicu> hristo: yeah
<voicu> what
<hristo> o
<hristo> how i can
<hristo> install wine
<bobstro> Hc: hmm. nothing comes to mind. did you try safe mode and such?
<hristo> on kubuntu
<Horscht86> 03:00.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI <- is this wireless card/chipset supported?
<voicu> hristo: open a konsole
<hristo> yes
<voicu> and write sudo apt-get install wine
<voicu> give your password
<Hc> bobstro nop
<Hc> how to do it?
<voicu> and that should be it
<hristo> ok voicu
<hristo> i will paste
<hristo> what appears
<hristo> ok ?
<rob-west> is KDE4 out yet
<chijin> nope
<bobstro> Hc: i can't do it right now, but i believe there are safe boot options you can try. or are you even getting to boot options?
<voicu> hristo: don't paste here
<hristo> where ?
<hristo> i am not reg
<voicu> anyway, you should paste in case you get error
<voicu> s
<kingofproblems> anyone. errror 17 at grub. what does it mean?
<chijin> !paste | hristo
<ubotu> hristo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<hristo> its erroe yeah
<voicu> hristo: paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<hristo> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<hristo> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<hristo> is only available from another source
<hristo> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<kingofproblems> ive restarted the program before and the grub functioned normaly
<Hc> great
<Hc> how stupid of me
<voicu> hristo: that means you need to activate the universe repository
<Hc> forgot to put to boot from cd -.-
<voicu> open an admin editor
<hristo> what u talk to me man :P hh i cant isntall wine
<voicu> ALT+F2 and write 'kdesu kate'
<rob-west> !kde4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<hristo> where is that
<hristo> k>
<Hc> thx bobstro
<Hc> =)
<bobstro> kingofproblems: i did a quick google, and what i posted before looks like it might be on track.
<hristo> voicu: where is that
<voicu> hristo: ALT+F2, write 'kdesu kate'
<bobstro> Hc: maybe you should boot windows. :)
<voicu> that will open kate would admin privileges
<Hc> bobstro i booted computer
<voicu> so you can edit the sources file for apt
<kingofproblems> but it done allow me to press esc to edit... it does the error before the menu
<Hc> but forgot to check from where it boots
<voicu> hristo: open in kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<hristo> voicu: its says wrong password
<kubuntu22> So is feisty being released tomorrow?
<voicu> hristo: then type in the right one :P
<hristo> voicu: aa open
<amidude> anyone getting xserver restarts running opengl apps on edgy? (ie blender 2.42, 2.43)
<v6lur> ideas, help anyone?
<jhutchins> kubuntu22: Current schedule says Thursday, assuming they got last week's mess cleaned up.
<hristo> voicu: is this a notepad :P
<kubuntu22> jhutchins: cool.
<bobstro> kingofproblems: ah ok. a bit different than what i had. i'm perusing google results.
<voicu> hristo: yeah, just that has lots of features
<voicu> editor for anything actually
<hristo> so i write it
<voicu> not *anything* but many stuff :P
<hristo> and go to the next row
<kingofproblems> it apeared now
<kingofproblems> strange
<voicu> hristo: huh? open the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<bobstro> kingofproblems: check out http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml and remember what i said before!
<kingofproblems> ok im gonna read
<hristo> ok
<bobstro> kingofproblems: not much to it. no idea *WHY* it happened though, but there ya go.
<bobstro> kingofproblems: compare what's in boot lines to actual partitions.
<hristo> voicu: in this editor i wirte /etc/apt/sources.list
<hristo> and click enter
<voicu> yes
<hristo> nothing happens
<voicu> or you could navigate through the directories... whatever
<hristo> nothing happens
<voicu> dude, file->open->/etc/apt/sources.list
<hristo> i mean
<hristo> aa sry
<hristo> then
<hristo> ...
<voicu> you got something that looks like #deb http://blabla.org/ ?
<hristo> yeap but its com :P
<voicu> if so, uncomment (that is delete the '#' sign) the lines that start with #deb
<hristo> # deb http://bg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<hristo> # deb-src http://bg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<voicu> only the ones with a link
<voicu> yeah
<voicu> delete the #
<hristo> delete it
<hristo> two of it
<voicu> only 2?
<hristo> 6
<voicu> oh
<voicu> yeah
<voicu> good
<voicu> now save
<hristo> delete 6
<hristo> and save ok
<hristo> now
<voicu> and in the konsole write 'sudo apt-get update'
<voicu> after that you will have a large list of packages, including wine
<hristo> thats it ?
<sdlnxgk> Night everyone gotta get some sleep.. hate working 11pm to 7am at times... Night !!!
<voicu> hristo: that will enable you to install wine
<hristo> update complete
<voicu> you need to sudo apt-get install wine again
<hristo> i write
<hristo> again
<hristo> :(
<hristo> package wine
<hristo> is
<hristo> not available
<voicu> no way
<voicu> wait
<voicu> you probably didn't do something right
<voicu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<hristo> of course
<hristo> :)
<voicu> paste there the sources.list file
<voicu> and give me the link
<voicu> hristo: you can read it without admin privilegees
<hristo> ok ok
<hristo> w8
<hristo> :)
<hristo> what syntax
<voicu> doesn't matter
<voicu> that just for syntax highlighting
<voicu> like when posting a C++ program
<hristo> ok
<hristo> just to test
<hristo> something
<hristo> one guys
<hristo> tell me to
<hristo> write
<hristo> sudo apt-get upgrade
<voicu> hristo... you could that but that won't install wine
<voicu> that will update your already installed packages
<voicu> but considering it cannot find wine, you didn't enable the correct repositories
<hristo> w8
<BadRabbit320> hristo>wine IS available.  in synaptic type 'wine' into the search box.  run the update list first.
<Dunpeal> re
<hristo> what
<hristo> seacrh box
<voicu> hristo: if you are using kubuntu, open adept
<voicu> but you said it cannot find it so i don't see how that would work
<BadRabbit320> dunpeal is right about repositories
<hristo> of how to register nick to go to private
<hristo> i am so stupid :(
<BadRabbit320> add multiverse and seveas repositories
<hristo> how to open this adept
<hristo> with alt+f2
<hristo> ?
<voicu> the menu
<hristo> then
<Dunpeal> forget it! bye
<voicu> or ALT+F2 and write 'adept_manager'
<voicu> hristo: menu->system
<hristo> ok i oppen it
<voicu> search for wine
<voicu> and if it finds it, right click and install
<BadRabbit320> or...K, system, Adept package Manager
<hristo> nothing appears when i search for wine
<BluesKaj> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<voicu> yep, that was obvious
<BluesKaj> !winehttp://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<voicu> i said you need to enable the repositories
<BadRabbit320> after i put wine on mine, some programs disappeared from several menus
<hristo> i will download it
<voicu> ok, but it's a good idea to use apt-get
<hristo> but
<voicu> not 100% necessary
<hristo> u see nothing happens
<hristo> but 10nx for
<hristo> everything guys
<hristo> i will return with problem install :P
<voicu> did you delete the # for the lines that start with #deb?
<voicu> that should have worked
<hristo> yes
<hristo> i delete 6 rows
<voicu> ok
<voicu> and did apt-get update work?
<cloakable> Does anyone know of a way to get dhclient to notice a change in it's conf file?
<hristo> yes
<hristo> some updates
<hristo> apper
<hristo> appear*
<hristo> but
<hristo> was
<hristo> like for 25-30 seconds
<voicu> ok, good
<voicu> try sudo apt-get install wine
<voicu> it _has_ to work
<voicu> for anyone
<hristo> voicu paste here
<hristo> i think
<hristo> its really bad now
<voicu> ??
<hristo> hristo@hristo-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install wine
<hristo> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<hristo> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<voicu> oh
<voicu> close adept
<jbrouhard> Okay.. Anyone tell me how to disable the KDE login, and use console login only ??
<voicu> you cannot install with two programs at once
<hristo> i think its closed
<hristo> where is this
<hristo> adept
<hristo> its
<hristo> oppent
<hristo> opend
<voicu> didn't you open adept?
<hristo> but i cant find
<voicu> maybe you changed the desktop?
<voicu> or something
<jbrouhard> hristo: try in a konsole window: ps aux | grep adept
<hristo> ok i close it
<jbrouhard> NM then
<voicu> now, apt-get install again
<hristo> jbrouhard: 10nx anyway
<jbrouhard> :)
<hristo> the same thing
<hristo> hm
<hristo> i am big NOOB
<voicu> ok
<voicu> paste the file on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<hristo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16013/
<voicu> ah
<voicu> you meant the same error
<voicu> then do what jbrouhard said
<BadRabbit320> hristo> i couldn't get wine using the 'sudo apt-get install wine' routine either until I added the seveas repositories
<voicu> ps -A|grep adept
<voicu> hristo: what output do you get?
<hristo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16013/
<hristo> ops
<hristo> w8
<hristo> 5254 ?        00:00:02 adept_notifier
<voicu> ok then
<voicu> sudo kill 5254
<voicu> to close it
<voicu> (you need sudo because it's started as admin)
<hristo> notnig appears now
<voicu> yeah
<voicu> now apt-get again
<voicu> it should work
<hristo> Hahahaha
<hristo> the sam error
<hristo> damn (sry for the language)
<voicu> the same about the lock?
<hristo> yes
<voicu> then ps -A|grep apt
<hristo> ok i will restart
<hristo> aa ok
<hristo> 6728
<hristo> i dont know whats this
<voicu> kill it
<voicu> sudo kill 6728
<hristo> done
<voicu> ok, now? :D
<voicu> apt-get install..
<hristo> w8
<hristo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16014/
<hristo> look
<voicu> aw geez
<hristo> upgrade ?
<voicu> post the sources.list file to see what you have there
<voicu> upgrade doesn't help
<voicu> it just upgrades the packages you already have
<hristo> sudo /etc/apt/source.list
<hristo> ?
<hristo> sources
<hristo> *
<voicu> i advise you to do that but not now:P
<hristo> ok
<voicu> uh, well, open it in kate or something and copy paste it
<hristo> what about the soucres
<voicu> you can open it without admin privileges
<voicu> just from the menu
<voicu> it's read only
<hristo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16015/
<voicu> hmm
<hristo> w8 i have to go to the bath
<hristo> :)
<voicu> did you use the source-o-matic?
<voicu> ok
<voicu> have fun
<voicu> :P
<hristo> here
<voicu> ok then
<hristo> :)
<hristo> source o matic
<hristo> no
<voicu> the thing you don't have the universe lines in there
<voicu> are you sure that all you have?
<hristo> yes
<voicu> wait, did you delete the entire lines or just the # sign?
<hristo> entire
<voicu> hehe
<hristo> is that a problem
<voicu> ok wait a bit
<voicu> yeah, you should have left the line without the # sign
<hristo> oh
<voicu> to enable that specific repository
<hristo> now what
<voicu> i'll give you a complete file
<hristo> ok
<hristo> but i am in bg
<hristo> is that a problem
<hristo> ?
<sdf> i want to know how can i install pppoe server in fedora core 6?
<sdf> help
<angasule> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<voicu> hristo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16016/
<voicu> you can use that just as it is
<sdf> help
<hristo> oo neighbour :P
<voicu> being from bg won't stop you from downloading from ro
<voicu> yeah :D
<Ahmuck> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<hristo> voicu: replace everything
<hristo> ?
<voicu> but if you want you can change the ro.archive in bg.archive
<voicu> making it faster
<voicu> hristo: yes
<sdf> how can i install pppoe in fedora core 6 ?
<sdf> help
<voicu> Ahmuck: let him learn, it will help him later
<voicu> oh shit
<hristo> voicu: ok i save it
<voicu> hristo: are on dapper?
<hristo> dapper ?
<voicu> yes, you are
<voicu> i'm on a different version
<hristo> is that good
<hristo> opsy
<hristo> :)
<hristo> hahaha
<voicu> change the edgy part in the links to dapper
<voicu> that's all
<hristo> example ?
<hristo> please
<voicu> bg.archive.org ... edgy ... -> bg.archive.org ... dapper ...
<voicu> everything else is the same
<hristo> ok i save it
<voicu> sudo apt-get update
<voicu> sudo apt-get install wine
<voicu> *fingers crossed* :D
<voicu> if update gives some errors never mind them..
<hristo> YEAAAAAAAAAAAA
<hristo> :)
<hristo> 0% of insstall
<hristo> 10
<hristo> :)
<voicu> hehe
<hristo> %
<voicu> ok then
<hristo> oo thank u thank u
<hristo> :))))
<hristo> so
<voicu> you can try the 'add/remove programs' in K menu
<voicu> it has lots of programs
<voicu> no problem
<hristo> one more question :)
<hristo> skype
<hristo> i download it
<hristo> :)
<hristo> and its on my desktop
<voicu> was it a .deb file?
<hristo> skype for debian i down
<voicu> you can try sudo dpkg -i "~/Desktop/file.deb"
<voicu> you change file.deb with your file
<sdf> how can i  compile c++ program in   kubuntu?
<sdf> and what is the best compiler for c++ in kubuntu?
<voicu> sdf: g++ -o file file.cpp
<voicu> -o file will make the resulting file to whatever you wish
<sdf> whare can i find the pacage of g++?
<voicu> else it will create a file called "a.out"
<voicu> sudo apt-get install g++
<voicu> or in adept, synaptic
<voicu> etc
<voicu> it's in the development section
<voicu> i think
<sdf> E: Couldn't find package g
<sdf> this is result
<sdf> what do i do?
<voicu> put "g++"
<sdf> i don t understand
<sdf> be clear
<voicu> instead of g++ write "g++"
<sdf> ok
<voicu> because the interpreter splits 'g' from '++'
<sdf> i get the same result
<sdf> E: Couldn't find package g
<voicu> well it works for me
<voicu> did you write in konsole?
<voicu> what interpreter do you have?
<maki> how can i make the mic to turn on if some app need it
<hristo> voicu: its says its locked
<hristo> by anoter prgores
<hristo> ps -a|grep apt ?
<voicu> yes
<voicu> kill everything that has any connection with packages
<voicu> you could try ps -A
<hristo> nothing have connection
<voicu> oh, it's a big -A
<hristo> yes with big A
<mikey> hi all
<hristo> hi
<voicu> write ps -A and see if you find anything
<hristo> oooo 100000 procces
<mikey> got a problem printing pdf's using Kpdf.  Prints are cutting off the right side of the page.  Happens on 2 different printers
<mikey> any ideas?
<voicu> sorry, no experience with printers, especially on linux
<hristo> voicu: i have 100000000000000 procces :)
<hristo> what to do
<voicu> hristo: well, just look for something like apt, adept, aptitude, synaptic etc
<voicu> worst case scenario: reboot :P
<hristo> i will do
<hristo> restart
<hristo> but
<hristo> one fast
<hristo> question
<voicu> ?
<hristo> where is my other partition
<hristo> on the hard disk
<voicu> oh
<hristo> is this fast question
<hristo> ?
<voicu> hehe
<voicu> it can be 2min or 30
<hristo> ok make it 15 :P
<hristo> brb
<voicu> do you know which harddisk it's on?
<hristo> i have only master
<hristo> harddisk
<voicu> ok, so one hd
<hristo> ok brb
<voicu> what partition is it?
<hristo> w8
<hristo> to see
<voicu> the first, second
<hristo> i think the third
<voicu> ok, then your partition should be hda3
<hristo> hda3
<hristo> yes
<voicu> sudo mkdir /media/hda3
<voicu> is it ntfs, fat32?
<hristo> i think ntfs but today tolds me
<hristo> only fat 32
<hristo> on linux
<hristo> ntf no read
<hristo> :P
<voicu> nah, you can use ntfs too
<hristo> i want
<hristo> only
<hristo> hda2
<voicu> the thing is you should only read
<hristo> for
<hristo> downloads
<hristo> read what ?
<voicu> read as opposed to writing on it
<voicu> if you change a file or something on ntfs you might break it
<hristo> i see hda1 but it dont oppen
<hristo> ooo
<hristo> thats dangerous ?
<voicu> it's just not guaranteed to work :P
<voicu> so yeah
<voicu> is /media/hda3 working?
<hristo> uf
<hristo> yes
<hristo> hda1 nope
<voicu> hda1 is the / directory
<voicu> probably
<hristo> look this
<hristo> hristo@hristo-desktop:~$ sudo mkdir /media/hda3
<hristo> hristo@hristo-desktop:~$
<voicu> ok
<voicu> then try sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda3 /media/hda3
<voicu> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<voicu> hristo: try reading that, it might explain better
<voicu> and i have to go anyway
<hristo> bash: !ntfs: event not found
<voicu> no, click the link
<voicu> what ubotu said
<hristo> a ok
<hristo> 10nx
<voicu> np
<hristo> aa voicu
<hristo> can i install windows now
<hristo> just for downloading
<voicu> you can download on ubuntu too
<hristo> what for
<voicu> torrents or what?
<hristo> they shippit to me :P
<hristo> yes
<voicu> ktorrent
<angasule> is there a way to be root through fish? I need root access to copy some files
<hristo> ktorrent i see
<voicu> it's as good as any client
<hristo> but this problem with the hard
<hristo> i cannot trust it :(
<voicu> make it ext3
<hristo> i can download files over 4 gb right
<voicu> yeah
<hristo> so how to make it or read the file
<voicu> ?
<hristo> how to make it ext3
<voicu> angasule: what does fish do?
<hristo> a sry
<nuxil> is it worth installin 7.04 ?
<bobstro> angasule: is root login allowed, or forced commands?
<angasule> voicu: it lets you access another computer's files as if they were local, you only need an ssh server running on the remote machine
<voicu> hristo: you gave to format it
<angasule> bobstro: it's kubuntu with default sudo behaviour
<hristo> oo man
<angasule> which means no root password
<hristo> again
<voicu> :)
<hristo> 150 gb again
<hristo> nooo
<hristo> :)
<voicu> angaulse: can't you enable the root password?
<hristo> ok m8
<bobstro> angasule: unless your user can read those files, i don't see how.
<hristo> voicu: 10000nx 10nx 10nx for everyting
<hristo> voicu: i have to go now :)
<voicu> np
<hristo> voicu: tommorow i will chek out u :P
<voicu> hmm, i'm not sure if i'll be online
<voicu> busy day :D
<hristo> aa ok
<hristo> :)
<hristo> np
<voicu> maybe in the evening
<hristo> then the day after tomorrow
<hristo> :)
<voicu> hehe
<hristo> fast question
<voicu> ok
<hristo> before leavein
<hristo> :)
<voicu> shoot
<hristo> nope
<hristo> no no
<hristo> i will be ok
<hristo> :)
<hristo> ok bye neighbour :)
<voicu> bye
<hristo> Good night all
<hristo> 10nx for everything Kubuntu rulz :)
<kai> where can I find a repositoires list?
<Sanne> !easysource | kai
<ubotu> kai: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<voicu> kai: i think all the official ubuntu repos are in sources.list already. you could search on google
<Sanne> kai: you can also use that to look at possible sources.list entries
<kai> well there was a website I had found but I can't find it again, it had stuff I never heard of
<Sanne> kai: check out my link, maybe it's listed
<kai> sure, I just opened the site
<voicu> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Sanne> kai: and generally, use a bit of care regarding unofficial repositories.
<kai> Sanne: i shall, whats the deal w/ thos anyway?
<Sanne> kai: what do you mean?
<erz-> i try to use dcop ... but it said me couldn't attach DCOP server ...
<kai> if there harmful why would you use them?
<Sanne> kai: they are mostly not harmful, but theoretically they may be. just like stuff you download from the net generally.
<voicu> kai: that's the idea, you don't always know if they or not, so be careful :P
<voicu> *they are
<kai> im tryin to learn this stuff
<Sanne> kai: often those are repositories from ubuntu enthusiansts who are nice enough to make packages they have built for themselves available to the community.
<kai> but I won't use it often once I get it to work and 4get how to do it again
<kai> gimme a moment
<Sanne> kai: but it's better to stick to the official repositories for now, if you can, especially if you're new.
<Sanne> kai: a good resource top start learning about software and packages is here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement
<kai> Sanne: where can i go to learn commands
<Sanne> kai: the link I gave in my last statement is good, and also read through the help documents you have under KMenu->Help (I hope it's still there... I'm not on the latest Kubuntu), especially the Kubuntu Desktop Guide.
<kai> u wrote all that?
<Sanne> kai: who? me? no way. That's all from the fine contributors of our ubuntu community.
<kai> Sanne: oh lol
<Sanne> :)
<kai> Sanne: lemme ask you this
<Sanne> kai: yes?
<shawn34> errr
<shawn34> can't get cnn videos working
<kai> Sanne: I have an ipod I was able to get to wokr, but I had to find what dev it was one to mount it and use it on amarok
<shawn34> says i have to install the player
<kai> Sanne: ...any suggetsions
<shawn34> any ideas?
<kai> Some one helped me do it I was able to mount it and everything but when I re-installed I can't mount it anymore
<Sanne> kai: oh, sorry, I don't have an ipod. Can anybody help?
<kai> ..and I don't know what partition it or the command that I used to find it
<Sanne> kai: what type of device is it? USB?
<TheDebugger> Hmm
<TheDebugger> My ipod was recognised by amarok, just had to chose the driver in amarok's preferences
<kai> yes
<TheDebugger> I got a nano 1Go
<TheDebugger> *gb
<kai> i got a nano 4gb
<TheDebugger> kai: Whenyou connect it, does it appear on the desktop?
<kai> it recoginzed but I didn't know tha mount point, even tho I thought I did
<kai> yes
<TheDebugger> Then, just go in amarok's prefs
<TheDebugger> Media Devices, and choose "Apple Ipod" in the combobox
<bobstro> angasule: i just realized i've got the same issue. just disabled root login via ssh and now need r/w to various things via fish.
<bobstro> angasule: i'm thinking allow with key is way to go.
<kai> what about the mount points and everything
<TheDebugger> kai: Why do you care?
<TheDebugger> Just choose the driver for the autodetected device
<TheDebugger> HAL does its job for mounting
<kai> so I can use my ipod
<kai> TheDebugger: when i setup it didnt work like that
<kai> right now when i plugged it in it didn't show up
* superante notte
<TheDebugger> hmm
<kai> TheDebugger: I just re-installed
<shawn34> can kaffeine play embedded video or just lauch in a seperate window outside the browser?
<Sanne> kai: you could open a konsole and monitor the system log. It should tell you something when you plug in your device. In the konsole, type: tail -f /var/log/syslog          , then watch what it sais when you plug in your ipod.
<kai> TheDebugger: it ddin't see it, or anything, that what i don't get
<kai> it  says generic sg0
<josh_> i find a lot of times when installing software via adept manager, it does not show up in the KMenu... is there a workaround for this?
<kai> and gives me partition sda0, sda1, sda2
<Sanne> kai: at least it gets recognized. But at this point I really have to refer you to somebody else, as I don't know either amarok nor ipods :)
<kai> Sanne: its all good, Im goin over seas for 1.5 yrs, I wanna get it to work b4 I leave
<mrigns> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<kai> brb
<Sanne> kai: good luck :)
<compilerwriter> !pong
<ubotu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<compilerwriter> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<prak> does anyone know how to add the repository for adobe software?
<TheDebugger> ?
<jhutchins> !locate icpld
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about locate icpld - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> !find icpld
<ubotu> Package/file icpld does not exist in edgy
<TheDebugger> There are 2 free linux softwares for linux.. acroread and flashplugin-nonfree
<TheDebugger> ( afaik )
<prak> !acroread
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acroread - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheDebugger> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<TheDebugger> :)
<prak> does anyone know how to add the repository for adobe software?
<prak> or running scripts?
<TheDebugger> You're not clear at all
<prak> nvm
<prak> problem solved
<shawn34> [mplayer/firefox plugin]  when video starts its not centered... i have to go fullscreen, then switch back to get a centered video.. any ideas?
<kai> Sanne: that command you gave me hlpe me get my ipod working again
<Sanne> kai: oh! That is cool, congrats :)
<Pollywog> has anyone tried the upgrade from Edgy to Feisty and did it work?
<Pollywog> the one in topic
<lookazooka> Pollywog: it worked for me
<Pollywog> tnx
<kai> Sanne: ...so how often are you doing real in depth commands?
<Pollywog> I will try it on one machine
<Sanne> kai: just a sec, I'm helping a person on another channel :)
<kai> ok
<BadRabbit320> Pollywog> i did the upgrade; worked for me (and I'm a linux noob)
<compilerwriter> Would there be any reason for Kontackt to act stupid after a change from kdm to gdm?
<kai> Sanne: how do you change channels?
<Thass> hello
<Sanne> kai: you can type: /join #channelname
<lookazooka> kai: ctrl+j ?
<kai> sanne is there a listing?
<mneisen> How do I remove an old kernel after a kernel upgrade? (upgrade was done via apt-get dist-upgrade).
<mneisen> thanks in advance.
<Sanne> kai: I'm using xchat as my chat client, it has a menu function to list channels. I believe it's just another irc command, but I don't know what to type.
<kai> its a package?
<kai> is there like a programmers on?
<Sanne> kai: yes, xchat (not xchat-gnome) is a package you could install. Youneed to enable the universe repositories.
<lookazooka> I'm having a problem with the audio: it looks like muted. My card is an audigy2, and it used to work perfectly. Now when I restart I have always to see if PCM is 100%, ALSA is set to unmuted... why?
<kai> Sanne: Thats already done
<Sanne> kai: the universe enable?
<kai> Sanne: I odn't mess around w/ that stuff
<kai> yea
<Sanne> kai: then you could install xchat. It's a gtk application that will pull a bit of libraries, though. If you don't mind that, you can type: sudo apt-get install xchat
#kubuntu 2007-04-17
<Sanne> kai: you can simulate installing by: sudo apt-get -s install xchat
<kai> Sanne: Im not a total nube,
<Sanne> kai: then you cann see what would happern beforehand
<Thass> I have a problem: I cant change my resolution, when I do it crashes back to the login page. And I am trying to change to a lower resolution so its a bit weird.
<kai> I jiust odn't all the specifics when it comes to commands
<Thass> anyone who can help? :)
<Sanne> kai: you'll learn :). You can also search for xchat in adept or synaptic and install from there, if you prefer.
<nuxil> hmmm is it worth installing the beta release?
<ranjan> Thass: remove higher resolutions from xorg.conf and retsrta X
<Sanne> nuxil: it may break. It's due on thursday.
<Thass> How do I do that? Sorry I just switched to Linux so yah, unlike kai I AM a total nub :D
<ranjan> Thass: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nuxil> Sanne, aha, then i can wait :)
<Sanne> nuxil: heh :)
<kai> like that cat var log, I woulda never thought of that
<ranjan> Thass: when file is open look for Section "Screen"
<kai> there was stuff I was doin in suse 10.1 for wireless(which I never got to work)
<AlCantara> hello! im searching an easy to use ftp-server, with gui to be used by an user, not a deamon for root.
<lookazooka> Thass: maybe you'll need a little googling, because you'll want to know how to deal with the xorg.conf file
<Thass> ok lookazooka
<Sanne> kai: that tail -f command? cool, isn't it? You can monitor every text file with that.
<ranjan> Thass: to restart X Crl+Alt+Backspace
<kai> so long as it get updated, Im still not overally familier witht the file system
<kai> I messed up some stuff that I was never able to fi
<kai> *fix
<lookazooka> anyone knows how yo set the PCI sound card (SB Audigy2) as "preferred" over the mobo-integrated one (Intel ICH5)?
<kai> Sanne: with the -f switch do
<yannick> salut
<yannick> il y a des fille qui voudrai parler
<Plk-Cnty|Beer-Po> hola!!
<yannick> c tranquil rare ici
<posingaspopular> !fs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<posingaspopular> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<compilerwriter> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<compilerwriter> !ge
<ubotu>       #ubuntu-ge - ~ For Georgian language support, please join #ubuntu-ge
<compilerwriter> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kgx> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<sticksabuser> !ar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kgx> !nz
<ubotu> nz is the New Zealand LoCo Team has a channel at #ubuntu-nz
<kgx> :D
<Sanne> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<velle> Hey, could somebody help me with aptitude? I need to install unrar-nonfree, and I (I think) enabled Multiverse. But still I cant find it in aptitude.
<kai> wasup w/ the bot
<wolferine> velle
<kai> They mad him fun to mess w/ or something
<wolferine> dont get the unrar-free, get the unrar
<Ace2016> Hi all
<wolferine> velle, consult the Ubuntu Guide (use google), it will explain setting up the repos/installing unrar
<Ace2016> anyone have a mouse with a mouse ball where the scroll wheel is? or a 8D scroll ball mouse?
<wolferine> Ace2016, cannot get it installed, or issues with the setup?
<acidBURN> is there a way to setup konqueror to use some of firefox plugins?
<velle> wolferine: Ok, I've installed "unrar" now. And it seems to work. Thank you.
<wolferine> np velle
<Ace2016> wolferine: issues with the setup
<wolferine> now get use to a cli rar, and not the GUI rar, your use to :)
<wolferine> Ace2016, check the forums?
<AlCantara> i am searching an easy to use ftp-server, with gui to be used by an user, not a deamon for root.
<noxwayxhome> hello every one hows it hanging lol
<bobstro> to the left
<wolferine> AlCantara, a GUI one, why not just a cli?
<Ace2016> wolferine: the up and down scroll correctly scrolls up and down in apps, however left and right act as a faster up and down scroll instead of a left and rght scroll
<shawn34> can K3b burn VCDs?
<wolferine> Ace2016, has it always been that way?
<noxwayxhome> shawn34yess
<wolferine> shadowraven, ask in #tovid, they know ALL about it
<noxwayxhome> shawn34 yes it can
<shawn34> noxwayxhome: how i can't find the option?
<AlCantara> wolferine: my _user_ has to create different accounts with different ftp-folders and user-rights every day.
<shawn34> noxwayxhome: do i need to install a plugin?
<noxwayxhome> shawn34:  file- new projects
<wolferine> AlCantara, ah, well, if your coming form a winblows environment, FTP just isnt the same :)
<pyrotix> I've converted a bunch of .flv from youtube to .mpg's although my archos 404 needs to buy a codec to run those (grr), how would I convert the files to .avi?
<shawn34> noxwayxhome: a crap, i can't convert avi to mpeg though can it
<shawn34> noxwayxhome: damn
<noxwayxhome> noxwayxhome: no you cant
<wolferine> shawn34, tovid does .avi to .mpeg
<shawn34> devede i guess
<shawn34> tovid?
<wolferine> yes
<AlCantara> wolferine: yes. i used bpftp with windows. it was perfect.
<wolferine> i gave you the channel for it already
<noxwayxhome> shawn34: do a search on the net it is the best dvd rip around
<wolferine> AlCantara, then run VMware or Wine :)
<AlCantara> urgs
<wolferine> hehe
<wolferine> hey, its an option
<pyrotix> is the answer to my question the same?
<wolferine> as for a GUI FTP, I am sure there is one out there
<pyrotix> trying to mpeg --->> .avi
<noxwayxhome> wolferine: what do you want one for
<wolferine> tovid wont do that pyrotix
<AlCantara> but what about the port 21 access for a wine-application? can a app with user-rights aquire it?
<wolferine> noxwayxhome, i think your getting comfuesd :)
<pyrotix> GUI ftp: pure-ftp has a gnome frontend
<AlCantara> cool. will try it
<wolferine> AlCantara, you can do anything in linux :)
<noxwayxhome> wolferine:sorry
<wolferine> noxwayxhome, np
<AlCantara> just found the pure-ftp configuration at /etc/pureftp
<pyrotix> Now can someone tell me how to .mpg ---> .avi?
<wolferine> AlCantara, either way, it just wont be the same as you had it
<wolferine> pyrotix, did you google it?
<noxwayxhome> DeVeDe this is a good program for dvd stuff look it up anyone how was asking
<shawn34> ImportError: No module named pygtk
<Ace2016> hi again
<shawn34> when running devede: ImportError: No module named pygtk
<Ace2016> anyone know how to map Win+left mouse button > middle click?????
<AlCantara> pure-ftp website: "An excellent choice for newbies."  ... hope so... ;)
<Ace2016> its just really hard to middle click with this thing
<noxwayxhome> xampplite it is a good temp webserver for windows
* Ace2016 wonders if he could fuse two mise together into one super 9 button mouse
<BadRabbit320> do I need to access other channels thru 'channel list' each time I want to enter another channel?
<wolferine> lol
<shawn34> when running devede: ImportError: No module named pygtk, any ideas?
<mrdlouisd> Im trying to format my external hdd to nfts what is a good program to do so?
<wolferine> BadRabbit320, just type /join #newchannel
<shawn34> BadRabbit320: no, /join #chan-name
<wolferine> where each #newchannel, is the one you want to enter
<wolferine> mrdlouisd, you want to do NTFS, why?
<shawn34> any help with this error?
<AlCantara> yes. xampp is very good, but complex. omniHTTPd is a good lightweight alternative in many cases
<pyrotix> wolferine: no luck, although ffmpeg may possibly be able to convert .flv --> .avi I got lost in the man page
<wolferine> AlCantara, I use proFTPd
<mrdlouisd> its for my win32 server. I plucked this drive out of a dvr box I had and it will read in linux easier then win
<shawn34> im trying to get this burned so me and my girl can watch this movie tonight
<wolferine> pyrotix, ask in #tovid
<noxwayxhome> shawn34: http://www.pygtk.org/ take look here
<wolferine> really, they know a thing or two
<BadRabbit320> so I still need to type the chan name each time?  Bookmarks is grayed once I click on it...
<wolferine> mrdlouisd, will it primarily be a linux drive (will you want to write to it in Linux) ?
<wolferine> BadRabbit320, what IRC client?
<mrdlouisd> no its for my win32 server
<mrdlouisd> thats why i would like to format to nfts
<wolferine> then format it on the win box :)
<mrdlouisd> wont recognize on the win drive
<BadRabbit320> Konversation
<shawn34> noxwayxhome: is it in the repositories?
<mrdlouisd> it was plucked from a dvr and is ext format
<wolferine> well, just to let you know, NTFS is hard to get along with linux
<wolferine> fyi
<mrdlouisd> i just want to format that is all
<mrdlouisd> then it goes to the server
<wolferine> well, you might want to ask in a win chanel
<mrdlouisd> qpart wont work
<mrdlouisd> qtpart i think its called
<wolferine> Gnome Partition Editor?
<mrdlouisd> ill just beat up google, figured id find someone thats preformed it before here, thanks wolf for the help
<noxwayxhome> shawn34: give min
<wolferine> mrdlouisd, u can probably just do it in the winbox, usb?
<pyrotix> wolferine: I'm not trying to create a vcd, just to get a video file into a format my archos 404 (think ipod video-like thing) can play
<wolferine> Pyrotix, last time, check out #tovid :)
<pyrotix> kk
<noxwayxhome> shawn34: see if you have the lattest version of python
<AlCantara> pyrotix: are you sure, that pure-ftp has a gnome frontend? i cant find anything like that
<mrdlouisd> wolf my prob is its in ext format and windows will not recognize that format
<wolferine> mrdlouisd, partition magic?
<wolferine> mrdlouisd, just because you cannot see the drive in "My computer", doesnt mean its not there
<pyrotix> yep
<shawn34> noxwayxhome: python 2.4.6-11ubuntu3
<pyrotix> AlCantara: PureAdmin, for PureFTPd
<mrdlouisd> just remembered that ill see if i cant get it to come up
<AlCantara> thanks
<shawn34> noxwayxhome: python 2.4.6-11ubuntu3... thats the latest right?
<noxwayxhome> shawn34: yes that is what i have
<noxwayxhome> shawn34: well i dont know
<Ahmuck> items are not showing up on my k menu.  is there a way to get kmenu to add them automagically ?
<wolferine> Ahmuck, kmenu doesnt do it, the programs do it themselves
<noxwayxhome> shawn34: what desktop are you running
<shawn34> kde
<wolferine> or you would have to add them manually
<wolferine> Ahmuck, as each application will require a different command to execute it
<Ahmuck> i thought there was a program that would autodiscover programs and add them
<Ahmuck> or at least i saw one in add/remove programs
<wolferine> Ahmuck, google that, and see if your lucky :)
<noxwayxhome> shawn34: you want to know somthing funny it is the same problem i am having with mine lol
<noxwayxhome> shawn34: i just installed it and it is telling me the same thing
<hitmanWilly> noxwayxhome, shawn34 what is it telling you? just got here
<mrdlouisd> Thanks wolf remember getting a hdd to work awhile back on a comp, and just formated it on my win box, thanks again for refreshing my brain lol.
<noxwayxhome> hitmanWilly: pygtk is missing
<hitmanWilly> noxwayxhome, there's a gtk-specific python lib, hod on a sec...
<wolferine> mrdlouisd, np
<noxwayxhome> hitmanWilly that is what i was looking up right know
<noxwayxhome> on there site
<hitmanWilly> python-gtk2
<Ahmuck> i added a buch of apps, such as bluefish, etc and i had kde menu editor open when doing it ... would this cause the icons not to be added to the menu?
<hitmanWilly> and python-gtk2-dev
<noxwayxhome> lol thanks hitman
<shawn34> apt-get install python-gtk2   ?
<hitmanWilly> shawn34, yup
<noxwayxhome> hitmanWilly: try this one know
<hitmanWilly> see if that works
<pyrotix> Can someone tell me how to .mpg ---> .avi?
<noxwayxhome> hitmanWilly: where is the past bin site at
<noxwayxhome> i have another err
<hitmanWilly> !paste
<shawn34> lol
<eagles0513875> i feel like a total idiot
<noxwayxhome> shawn34: lol
<shawn34> now it can't find glade
<shawn34> lord
<noxwayxhome> shawn34: that is what i am geting now two
<lettuce_> I have two HDs, one with kubuntu and one with Windows. I can boot from each of them, but only if the other one is unplugged. When I have both of them plugged in, the one with kubuntu begins to boot, but then gives and error and doesn't start. Will installing lilo allow me to choose which HD to boot from, or do I have to do something else?
<hitmanWilly> shawn34, dis you install this through the repos?
<noxwayxhome> lettuce_: you need to install grub on the mrb
<lettuce_> what's mrb?
<eagles0513875> u mean mbr
<pyrotix> Can someone tell me how to .mpg ---> AVI, DivX, MPEG4 or ASF?
<eagles0513875> lettuce_: mbr
<noxwayxhome> eagles0513875: yes
<lettuce_> ok, what's that? :)
<angasule> pyrotix: mplayer can do it
<hitmanWilly> !codecs | pyrotix
<eagles0513875> lettuce_: make sure u installed windows first
<hitmanWilly> is the bot dead?
<eagles0513875> if u r planning on doing a duel boot
<eagles0513875> !help[
<lettuce_> well crap I don't want to go through all this again
<eagles0513875> lettuce_: did u install linux first
<lettuce_> is there anything I can do?
<eagles0513875> not that i know of
<lettuce_> ya linus first
<eagles0513875> humm
<lettuce_> *linux
<kai> I had the flash plugins for firefox and opera and it worked fine, I restarted and now sites like speedtest.net dont work any its like it was never installed. Any one else have that problem?
<eagles0513875> i dunno lettuce_ im still a noob
<eagles0513875> r u using edgy or feisty
<pyrotix> !codecs
<lettuce_> so am i lol
<eagles0513875> !codecs
<lettuce_> it's ok :)
<pyrotix> !codecs
<pyrotix> WHAT
<eagles0513875> lol the bot has arrived
<pyrotix> HE WON'T HELP ME
<pyrotix> GORRAM BOT
<eagles0513875> !codecs | pyrotix
<hitmanWilly> lettuce_, you have to reinstall grub since windows overrides the hdd's boot sector
<lettuce_> but what did you mean by installing grub on the mbr?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hitmanWilly> yay, bot!!
<eagles0513875> that is what i mean when i said install windows first
<KrAmMeR> does anyone know how to fix choppy video in MergedFB?
<ubotu> pyrotix: please see above
<eagles0513875> once windows is installed it installs it onto the mbf
<eagles0513875> *mbr
<hitmanWilly> !grub | lettuce_
<shawn34> hitmanWilly: its looking for glade, gtk.glade, there are many packages with 'glade' in the name...
<lettuce_> do i have to reinstall linux to do that or is there a way to only reinstall grub
<noxwayxhome> shawn34: got it python-glade2
<KrAmMeR> or is that just the quality of my graphics card
<shawn34> i just did that
<noxwayxhome> shawn34: lol
<lettuce_> oh ok !grub in terminal?
<ubotu> lettuce_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<shawn34> wait no
<shawn34> i did glade-2.1
<shawn34> brb
<hitmanWilly> shawn34, it'll be libglade<something or other>
<lettuce_> what if I install lilo?
<hitmanWilly> lettuce_, why would you want to do that?
<lettuce_> cause It could substitute for grub
<shawn34> Got it!
<shawn34> noxwayxhome: python-glade2 vcdimager
<eagles0513875> j/w
<shawn34> thanks guys
<eagles0513875> i have an nvidia gpu
<ubuntu> coldfr3ak, you here?
<hitmanWilly> lettuce_, it doesn't matter, either one will work only if it is installed AFTER windows
<ubuntu> nope
<lettuce_> ok thank you
<eagles0513875> only thing is when i do glxinfo it comes up as direct rendering as no y is that but when i run glxgears it runs flawlessly
<ubuntu> #ubuntuforums
<ubuntu> #ubuntu
<hitmanWilly> lettuce_, there's a tutorial somewhere on how to do it, search on the ubuntu wiki's, the bot knows, but it's ignoring me
<lettuce_> if I reinstall grub from a package manager, will that do?
<eagles0513875> bot is broken
<hitmanWilly> lettuce_, if you can boot into nix, then yes
<pyrotix> eagles0513875: mplayer I thought just played video, I'm trying to convert .mpg (MPEG-1) -> AVI, DivX, MPEG4 or ASF?
<lettuce_> what do you mean by that?
<ubuntu> Fr3ak, you here?
<pyrotix> forget the question mark
<hitmanWilly> lettuce_, you said you installed windows after nix, right?
<eagles0513875> i know there is a converter pyrotix but i dont remember the name
<lettuce_> what's nix?
<eagles0513875> let me chekc pkg repository pyrotix
<hitmanWilly> lettuce_, ubuntu
<lettuce_> ok, ya
<ubuntu> ?
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu, sorry, refering to prog, not you
<ubuntu> ok sorry
<ubuntu> actually I'm danny500
<ubuntu> but my main drive is fed up and I can't get it to boot
<eagles0513875> i cant find it pyrotix
<hitmanWilly> lettuce_, do you have a livecd handy?
<ubuntu> I have to drives with ubuntu cause I just stuck a new drive in that had it and now I can't use my original drive
<lettuce_> ya
<lettuce_> tons
<hitmanWilly> lettuce_, nix is just shorthand for any unix/linux/bsd type system
<ubuntu> any ideas what to do?
<lettuce_> oh, ok
<hitmanWilly> lettuce_, you'll probably have to boot into that(livecd) to fix this issue
<Ace2016> wolferine: no luck, tried the stuff in the forums, the mouse buttons just aren't detected, this is the mouse:   http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=38162&DOY=search&C=SO&U=Strat12
<Ace2016> can anyone help
<eagles0513875> whats wrong ace
<IdleOne> just installed kubuntu-desktop and logged back in. I get the kubuntu login screen but I the default ubuntu desktop loads up? what do I need to uninstall to get just kubuntu on my system?
<Ace2016> buttons 6 and 7 are being detected as 5 and 6
<Ace2016> argh sorry
<eagles0513875> u mean a keyboard issue
<Ace2016> nope mouse issue
<eagles0513875> IdleOne: just download server if u only want cli
<eagles0513875> let me c ace
<hitmanWilly> IdleOne, select kde as default session form login screen
<hitmanWilly> *from
<IdleOne> eagles0513875: dont want cli I want Kubuntu without the gnome stuff that was on here before
<ubuntu> wow, they have good servers for downloading Ubuntu 6.10, I'm downloading it at a good 1.5MB/s :D
<hitmanWilly> nice!
<ubuntu> impressive
<hitmanWilly> i generally top out at 5-600 k
<Ace2016> eagles0513875: i modified my xorg.conf to try and get it to work but no luck http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/552
<IdleOne> hitmanWilly: didnt see where to choose session on the login screen
<ubuntu> they need to get a better server for the updates
<ubuntu> cause I do 500kb/s max while updating
<ubuntu> and with 300 programs to download thats kinda frustrating lol
<hitmanWilly> IdleOne, it could be anywhere, depending on the login screen theme
<ubuntu> Hey um, I'm having a problem botting from my one Ubuntu drive
<IdleOne> hitmanWilly: im assuming it's default
<IdleOne> gonna check and see
<hitmanWilly> IdleOne, it'll should have something like <Session> on it
<ubuntu> I just put a new hd in and installed ubuntu on it aswell and when I restatted the computer the first hd stopped alowing me to boot from it
<ubuntu> any help?
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu, did the installer screw up the MBR somehow?
<ubuntu> whats the MBR?
<chemicalvamp> master boot record
<ubuntu> don't know
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu, Master Boot REcord
<chemicalvamp> ubuntu do you use grub?
<ubuntu> yes
<chemicalvamp> your on a live cd right
<ubuntu> nope, I'm on the drive I just installed ubuntu on
<ubuntu> my original drive won't boot, this one is fine but I only want to use this drive as storage
<chemicalvamp> do you know how to mount your faulty install?
<chemicalvamp> imean the drive its on
<danny500> yes, both drives are on
<danny500> I even told the bios to not look to this drive for boot records and to look specifically at the original drive for boot records and still nothing
<danny500> I tried taking this drive out thinking the two drives were colliding with each other and even that won't work, I'm thinking about just reinstalling ubuntu
<chemicalvamp> paste bin /mnt/hda1/boot/grub/menu.lst please (replace /mnt/hda1 with your mount point)
<angasule>  hello, is it possible to access another computer with fish as a user, but sudo su so that I have superuser access? it's a kubuntu box and I dont want to add a password (and certainly won't allow root login through ssh), but I need to copy all files off /
<danny500> ok
<danny500> how do I see the hard drives attached right now in terminal?
<chemicalvamp> fdisk -l
<danny500> ok
<chemicalvamp> im not sure tho, i cant test it cuz im running a live cd (wireless adapter doesnt work in feisty yet)
<Ace2016> danny500: so it just won't boot? are you sure windows is still there?
<Ace2016> just that someone wiped windows this morning and it took a long time to realise that
<danny500> windows?
<Ace2016> oh i thought yuo said windows couldn't boot
<danny500> no, I had Ubuntu working on my original for like a week then  I got a new drive that I was going to use for torrents and when I installed ubuntu on it the first hd stopped booting
<danny500> no, fuck windows
<danny500> oops
<danny500>  languag
<danny500> sorry
<soulrider__> danny500: what might have happened is that hte partition you had ubuntu on changed names
<soulrider__> like, say it was hda, it could ahve changed to hdb
<soulrider__> thats why it wouldnt boot
<danny500> how can that happen? the
<danny500> ubuntu@ubuntu-desktop:~$  bin /mnt/hdb1/boot/grub/menu.lst
<danny500> bash: bin: command not found
<danny500> oops nm my bad
<danny500> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<danny500> ok, I'm paste binning what it said
<hitmanWilly> danny500, you're not running feisty are you?
<danny500> no, 6.06
<chemicalvamp> danny500 im pretty sure you need to fix your boot menu
<danny500> how do I do that?
<danny500> in the bios
<hitmanWilly> danny500, /etc/grub/menu.lst
<danny500> now check pastebin
<chemicalvamp> run fdisk -l to see your partitions, figure out which one you need to fix
<chemicalvamp> well its /boot/grub/menu.lst for me
<danny500> I'm just going to install 6.10 and see if that fix's it
<hitmanWilly> chemicalvamp, yeah, that's right, typo
<danny500> permission denied
<hitmanWilly> danny500, sudo it
<danny500> oh ok
<chemicalvamp> we gotta teach him how to add his ubuntu  boot to it, and i never done it before
<hitmanWilly> chemicalvamp, i have, it's ok
<danny500> command not found
<danny500> DAMNIT!
<danny500> forget it
<danny500> I'll just install 6.10
<rubyat> danny500: just do manual partitioning when you install
<chemicalvamp> its 0,0 for first drive first partition, but is it 1,0 for second drive second partition?
<danny500> yeah, I will
<chemicalvamp> danny500 whats your mount directory for tyhe drive
<hitmanWilly> chemicalvamp, (1,0) = second drive, first partition
<danny500> hdb1
<hitmanWilly> chemicalvamp, first # drive, second # partition
<chemicalvamp> what are you running right now ubuntu?
<chemicalvamp> whats the text editor for it
<hitmanWilly> chemicalvamp, for stock ubuntu its either gedit or nano
<hitmanWilly> chemicalvamp, or vim for the old school types :)
<chemicalvamp> gksudo gedit /mnt/hdb1/boot/grub/menu.lst should be right then
<danny500> how do I burn a bootable cd of linux using K3b?
<chemicalvamp> burn an image
<danny500> yeah, I know that
<chemicalvamp> if the image is of a bootable cd.. the created cd will be bootable
<danny500> but is there any options I have to click or anything like that?
<Ahmuck> is it possible to install windows xp home without screwing up my new shine feisty install
<chemicalvamp> nope easy as pie
<danny500> ok
<danny500> gksudo gedit /mnt/hdb1/boot/grub/menu.lst worked
<chemicalvamp> Ahmuck do you have an empty partition
<chemicalvamp> lol ever seen this one?
<chemicalvamp> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<danny500> HAHAHAHAHA mental institute :D
<chemicalvamp> lol i know
<Ahmuck> chemicalvamp: yes
<danny500> gotta love that
<Thass> ok, I need some help (again) :/
<hitmanWilly> chemicalvamp, actually, you don't need the /boot on that path, ubu mounts the partition on /boot
<danny500> does anyone here use Breyl?
<hitmanWilly> danny500, yes
<Thass> I have a via graphic card, I just downloaded the driver but I dont know how to install them?
<danny500> you like it?
<hitmanWilly> danny500, yes
<chemicalvamp> Ahmuck go thru the installer on your free partion then you gotta make sure grub has it in the menu/lst
<hitmanWilly> danny500, very much so
<danny500> ok how good of a computer do you need to use it?
<chemicalvamp> beryl was pretty messy for me
<chemicalvamp> pretty good
<danny500> I have a 550MHz P3, with 320RAM, and a 8MB graphics card, think that will work?
<hitmanWilly> danny500, anything reasonably modern with a 3D graphics card should handle it
<chemicalvamp> uhh no
<hitmanWilly> danny500, no
<danny500> ok just wondering
<danny500> lol
<Thass> Can anyone help me? im a nub :P
<danny500> yp
<danny500> yep
<chemicalvamp> i got a 2.2ghz 1 gig ram, and 32 mb video, and i wasnt liking the massive processor lag in xgl
<hitmanWilly> danny500, you need like at least a 64mb 3d accelerator for starters
<danny500> oh ok
<Thass> I downloaded via graphic card drivers, but I dont know how to install them
<chemicalvamp> i mean 64*
<Ahmuck> chemicalvamp: so if i install windows xp home after i have installed the other it won't destroy the grub menu?
<hitmanWilly> Thass, did you download them from the repos?
<danny500> well I'm making a new computer right now that will have 3GHz dual core, with 2GB RAM and a 512MB graphics card, Think that will work ok? :D
<chemicalvamp> nope, but your gonna have to add the windows boot info to your grub menu
<hitmanWilly> Thass, ie apt-get
<Thass> hitmanWilly:  no I got it from viarena
<Thass> *via arena
<hitmanWilly> Thass, i think they have them in the repos, those install themselves
<chemicalvamp> danny500 can you pastebin that menu.lst?
<hitmanWilly> !via
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about via - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<danny500> no it's ok, I'm going to install 6.10 now
<hitmanWilly> ok, maybe not:)
<hitmanWilly> Thass, what's the problem?
<chemicalvamp> !bot snack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot snack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chemicalvamp> they got rid of bot snack?
<hitmanWilly> !snack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<danny500> !ubotu snack
<Thass> well my screen "refreshrate" or whatever is really slow, so I figured it must be the driver
<hitmanWilly> LAME!!!
<chemicalvamp> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<danny500> !marco
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about marco - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<danny500> lol darn
<danny500> !ping
<chemicalvamp> she doesnt like you lol
<pyrotix> Can someone tell me how to change .mpg ---> AVI, DivX, MPEG4 or ASF?
<danny500> yo, go to www.funnyordie.com and watch the landlord movie, it's way to funny
<vontux> pyrotix: I believe mplayer can do that for you
<danny500> you can use vlc to
<chemicalvamp> danny500 did you get it all fixed up or do you need help? if you need help you gotta paste you menu.lst
<hitmanWilly> Thass, i really don't know too much about via graphics cards, do they have any tutorials or anything on the site?
<danny500> no, I'm just going to install 6.10 over it and see if that works, if not I'll be back :)
<pyrotix> vontux: I was under the impression that mplayer played those tracks, I want to reencode
<chemicalvamp> wont you lose data?
<danny500> I need 6.10 anyways, need to use ntfs-3g
<danny500> nope
<chemicalvamp> ahh
<danny500> I put all data on www.mediamax.com just incase
<vontux> pyrotix: I believe that you can play and dump into the different format
<Thass> hitmanWilly:  I didnt find any
<vontux> pyrotix: I read about it while researching how to capture c-span video stream with mplayer
<chemicalvamp> BUT i would try to fix grub first cuz it wouldnt take as long
<hitmanWilly> Thass, try a search on the ubuntu wiki, might be something there
<vontux> I would research "mplayer + format conversion"
<pyrotix> k, ty
<hitmanWilly> !wiki | thass
<ubotu> thass: wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<hitmanWilly> Thass, do a search on there for via help
<danny500> yes but I need 6.10 anyways
<hitmanWilly> Thass, or just via
<chemicalvamp> ohh ok
<vontux> does anyone know how I can get apt-get to download all of the dependencies for a package using the "-d" option even if my computer already has some of them met?
<danny500> wanna hear something funny, this will make you laugh for a good while, it's about Windows and Linux
<vontux> ok
<danny500> I'll pastebin it
<danny500> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Thass> I got this viafb.modes file that has all the right information atleast
<hitmanWilly> vontux, maybe the -f option in conjunction with -d?
<vontux> hitmanWilly: I will man it to see, thx
<chemicalvamp> Thass have you followed the !ati tutorial?
<Thass> chemicalvamp: nope
<chemicalvamp> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dwidmann> Hmm, does anyone else have trouble getting K3b (1.0) to use normalize-audio?
<chemicalvamp> go there, select via and read
<hitmanWilly> chemicalvamp, didn't know they had via instructions there as well
<hitmanWilly> chemicalvamp, but then my knowledge of via chipsets is that they exist, and that's about it
<danny500> ok, check pastebin
<hitmanWilly> danny500, what url?
<hitmanWilly> danny500, you do realize that pastebin puts the post on a new url, right?
<danny500> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16032/
<danny500> yeah
<hitmanWilly> danny500, sorry, didn't know, check pastebin is kinda vague
<danny500> ?
<danny500> oh ok nm
<hitmanWilly> danny500, you would be surprised how many people don't know that
<IdleOne> my repos read archive.ubuntu.com do I need to change them to kubuntu?
<hitmanWilly> IdleOne, kubuntu uses the ubuntu repos
<hitmanWilly> IdleOne, so, no
<IdleOne> thank you  hitmanWilly
<IdleOne> wasnt sure if they had seperate repos or not
<vontux> when you "-d" a file in apt-get, where does it get saved to?
<danny500> thats because Ubuntu is the original and Kubuntu was built off of Ubuntu, same as edubuntu blah blah blah
<IdleOne> btw is there a #kubuntu+1 for feisty support?
<hitmanWilly> IdleOne, all kubuntu is is regular ubuntu with kde installed bydefault rather than gnome
<chemicalvamp> #ubuntu+1
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> new to kubuntu. feel like a noob here lol
<danny500> if you have ubuntu you can switch to kubuntu right away by installing the kubuntu desktop environment
<danny500> it's ok
<vontux> when you "-d" a file in apt-get, where does it get saved to?
<hitmanWilly> danny500, or vice versa
<danny500> yep
<Thass> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<danny500> just use the synaptic installed to do what you want
<Thass> Well I cant find a via howTo in there
<hitmanWilly> vontux, probably /etc/apt somewhere
<vontux> thx
<IdleOne> danny500: yeah been running ubuntu for a couple years now just never tried running kde because it is ( or I thought ) heavier then gnome
<reydelsillon> what is the kubuntu linux amule or win emule?
<danny500> yeah
<hitmanWilly> reydelsillon, amule
<danny500> as long as it does what you need it to do it's all good
<danny500> if it does what you want it to how you want it to then just leave it lol
<reydelsillon> cant find it with the adept package manager.
<danny500> reydelsillon: use synaptic
<hitmanWilly> reydelsillon, or apt
<danny500> turn on all repos in the repo settings
<IdleOne> !repos > reydelsillon    (reydelsillon, see the private message from Ubotu)
<IdleOne> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Gh0st75> evening folks
<IdleOne> evening Gh0st75
<hitmanWilly> yo Gh0st75
<Gh0st75> how's everyone doin tonight?
<danny500> to change your repo setting open terminal an use this,
<danny500> gksu /usr/bin/software-properties
<danny500> 6.10 is done burning :D:D:D:D:D
<hitmanWilly> ?
<hitmanWilly> danny500, why not just edit sources.list?
<vontux> does anyone know of a program that keeps a log of what new files have been added to your system each session?
<danny500> cause gksu /usr/bin/software-properties is easier
<danny500> and faster
<hitmanWilly> k
<danny500> lol
<hitmanWilly> that works too
<danny500> ok gotta go for a lil bit need to install 6.10 :d
<hitmanWilly> former slack user here
<danny500> brb
<danny500> me?
<hitmanWilly> no, me
<danny500> oh ok lol
<danny500> brb
<IdleOne> hmm I get an error when doing gksu /usr/bin/software-properties
<Gh0st75> i have feisty on two systems now, seems to work pretty well
<hitmanWilly> IdleOne, which is?
<IdleOne> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<IdleOne>   Major opcode:  144
<IdleOne>   Minor opcode:  3
<IdleOne>   Resource id:  0x0
<IdleOne> Failed to open device
<Gh0st75> no wireless on the laptop yet but i've seen mention of some ndiswrapper settings to check
<IdleOne> sorry for the paste
<BluesKaj> hitmanWilly, can some running breezy , upgrade directly to feisty ?
<BluesKaj> someone
<IdleOne> hitmanWilly: thats the error
<hitmanWilly> IdleOne, does it open up?
<IdleOne> nope
<soulrider> !software
<ubotu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<hitmanWilly> BluesKaj, maybe, but its not reccomended
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: probably wont work and break your system
<BluesKaj> there's a guy over at ubuntu+1 asking about it
<hitmanWilly> BluesKaj, i guess in theory, if you updated sources manually, but definately NOT a good idea
<BluesKaj> ok thx hitmanWilly , i'llpass it on
<hitmanWilly> IdleOne, ok, run this in terminal: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<hitmanWilly> IdleOne, once the file comes up,remove any # symbols you find in front of every line that starts with a deb
<soulrider> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<IdleOne> hitmanWilly: I wasnt trying to edit sources.list I saw the command and saw the mention of it being easier then say doing sudo nano /etc/ept/sources.list so I trtied it
<IdleOne> apt
<hitmanWilly> ok, got it
<IdleOne> but still wondering why I got that error
<IdleOne> hehe
<pyrotix> !ffmpeg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kubuntu22> quick question...When I installed kubuntu 6.04 I had to install ndiswrapper with special drivers for my WUSB54Gs wireless adapter.  I'm doing the feisty upgrade now..will I have to do it again?
<soulrider> does anyon ehere have a scanner? kooca could tell that i ahd one, but the main widnow said i needed SANE for it to work
<hitmanWilly> IdleOne, you'll get that error pretty much every time you run an X program from the CLI, all it means is that it can't load the wacom tablet drivers from xorg.conf, but the app should still work fine
<IdleOne> kubuntu22: do upgrade from 6.04 to 6.10 to 7.04 to make sure nothing breaks and about ndiswrapper Im not sure but assuming you might have to reinstall
<super_rad> do optical usb mice work in kubuntu 6.10? if i boot up with mine plugged in it doesnt work and none of the other usb things work
<hitmanWilly> super_rad, mine worked fine on edgy
<kubuntu22> IdleOne: I'm already halfway through the Distro upgrade to 7.04!
<IdleOne> hitmanWilly: ok good to know
<IdleOne> kubuntu22: keep going then
<kubuntu22> IdleOne: :O
<hitmanWilly> kubuntu22, did you upgrade to 6.10 first?
<kubuntu22> hitmanWilly: yea
<IdleOne> your good then
<kubuntu22> cool :)
<hitmanWilly> kubuntu22, ok, whew
<hitmanWilly> that could have been bad
<super_rad> hm weird i might have to post on ubuntuforums about it then
<kubuntu22> wow...glad I did then heh...why so bad?
<hitmanWilly> kubuntu22, dapper and feisty are different enough that a straight upgrade can break things
<kubuntu22> hitmanWilly: ahh, I see..to be honest I think my initial install was edgy...I've never used dapper
<kubuntu22> so I'm jus tgoing from 6.10 to 7.04
<hitmanWilly> kubuntu22, it's like shifting straight from 1st to 4th in your car
<kubuntu22> hitmanWilly: that makes sense haha
<IdleOne> hitmanWilly: sometimes its like 5th to 1st
<hitmanWilly> IdleOne, that's windows :)
<kubuntu22> I'm pretty sure the transmission would explode on that one
<IdleOne> lol yeah true
<Jisao> If I have a feisty fawn beta build 2007-04-08, will I have to upgrade to have it 'released version', or do I just keep updating and it will be OK?
<hitmanWilly> or drive to park
<IdleOne> Jisao: updates
<Jisao> ok, tx
<hitmanWilly> kubuntu22, you may have to reinstall ndiswrapper though
<pyrotix> !biab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about biab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jisao> works well so far, except for serendipidity, which doesn't install properly.
<pyrotix> serenity = greatest movie of all time
<kubuntu22> hitmanWilly: will I need a new version of ndiswrapper, or will my old one suffice
<Gh0st75> any other intel macbook users here? I was wondering how to enable wireless on it. most searches seem to mention using ndiswrapper but i'm not sure of the syntax or if the files are even on the cd/os
* hitmanWilly agrees with pyrotix 
<Gh0st75> using feisty
<SubOne> I have had at least 5 packages just randomly disappear from my system. I know they were installed, but they just suddenly disappeared. How is this possible amd what is a possible fix?
<hitmanWilly> kubuntu22, did you get it from a third party site?
<IdleOne> SubOne: what packages?
<hitmanWilly> kubuntu22, i can't remember if that ones in the repos or not
<SubOne> IdleOne: kdebase-dev, kprinter, "firefox java", um....
<hitmanWilly> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hitmanWilly> !find ndiswrapper
<kubuntu22> hitmanWilly: I got ndiswrapper from the ubuntu forums
<SubOne> IdleOne: few others cant remember at the molment
<ubotu> Found: ndiswrapper-common, ndiswrapper-utils, ndiswrapper-utils-1.1, ndiswrapper-utils-1.8, ndiswrapper-source (and 8 others)
<hitmanWilly> kubuntu22, ok, forget everything i just said, you're good to go
<SubOne> IdleOne: kdebase-dev disappeared twice so far
<IdleOne> well that is weird
<SubOne> yeah, i know, its starting to piss me off
<kubuntu22> hitmanWilly: ok cool, I'll let you know how it goes, at 60% in the distro upgrade
<hitmanWilly> kubuntu22, anything out of the ubuntu repos SHOULD upgrade itself
<IdleOne> you upgrade to feisty or something?
<SubOne> any ideas?
<SubOne> no
<SubOne> not with my permission anyway
<hitmanWilly> kubuntu22, yeah, takes awhile
<IdleOne> only idea is to report a bug about it
<familia> all speak english?
<IdleOne> SubOne: do lsb_release -a what version does it give you
<IdleOne> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<SubOne> edgy
<hitmanWilly> familia, yes this is the english speaking channel
<familia> ok thanks
<IdleOne> why does adept want to upgrade gnome update manager? oh because I have gnome installed also
<familia> im mexican
<hitmanWilly> !es | familia
<ubotu> familia: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<IdleOne> intonces
<IdleOne> adept is purty :)
<IdleOne> hehe
<hitmanWilly> familia, or stay here if you want :)
<kubuntu22> I agree!
<SubOne> great now i forget where the firefox java package is
<IdleOne> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<kubuntu22> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> !ati | kubuntu22
<ubotu> kubuntu22: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kubuntu22> !nvidia
<SubOne> so no ideas on disappearing packages?
<hitmanWilly> kubuntu22, the bot is kind of dumb on that one, that tutorial works for both
<IdleOne> SubOne: first time I hear about something like that
<Ace2016> How do i edit the partition table? qtparted won't do it for me, i need something command line i gues
<Ace2016> guess*
<kubuntu22> hitmanWilly: heh..thanks
<SubOne> IdleOne: been happening since yesterday
<IdleOne> try reporting a bug but see if you cant reproduce what it is that is being done when the packages disappear
<SubOne> IdleOne: it seems to be random
<IdleOne> nothing is random in linux
<familia> thank you
<IdleOne> accept for that dice game that supposedly gives random dice numbers
<j_rippel> Hey guys, quick question. I have Windows and Ubuntu installed on two different partitions with a 3rd data partition. I want to reinstall both windows and Kubuntu on their respective partitions, but which should I do first?
<IdleOne> dont know the name
<IdleOne> windows first
<robotpoke> hello
<Jisao> Windows, j_rippel
<j_rippel> Thanks IdleOne, Jisao!
<Gh0st75> windows second will screw up grub, so leave lnux til after
<robotpoke> i have a kubuntu box set up to serve webpages.
<IdleOne> then ubuntu will install grub to the mbr and handle the boot sequence, windows breaks it
<robotpoke> on my local nat
<robotpoke> i can get to the webpages with the local nat address but not from outside my local network.
<robotpoke> i've reset my vonage router to the default settings
<robotpoke> and i still have the same problem
<IdleOne> robotpoke: have you forwarded the ports ?
<robotpoke> yep
<robotpoke> actually, i set up the kubuntu box to be in teh "DMZ"; my best guess is that my ISP may have changed something.
<robotpoke> oh yes, i can also ssh into the kubuntu box with no problem
<IdleOne> google vonage port forwarding might be something your missing. ISP might be blocking so forward 80 to 8080 or something like that
<Marthy> robotpoke: ssh from inside or outside your network?
<robotpoke> both ssh'ing inside and outside of my network work.
<robotpoke> IdleOne: i'm going to try that now
<chemicalvamp> danny500 got it yet?
<stephane_> cppl
<IdleOne> ssh and web use diff ports isp might not block ssh because they assume your a windows user and why would you know about ssh
<robotpoke> that's what i fear; that they decided to block port 80 now that it has seen a little bit of traffic lately
<IdleOne> well just move it
<luckyone> any wireless experts in here?
<chemicalvamp> im no expert but..
<chemicalvamp> whats wrong?
<luckyone> I am following this how to, to no avail...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1409752#post1409752
<IdleOne> robotpoke: the traffic your site is getting isnt enough to hurt the isp but they sell that service so they cant let you have it free
<robotpoke> IdleOne: i can move it to another site if necessary but i'd like to know for sure first that it is my ISP.
<chemicalvamp> luckyone yeah dont work for me either
<chemicalvamp> actually it did load
<luckyone> chemicalvamp: how did you get it to work?
<IdleOne> robotpoke: try forwarding 80 to 8080 first see if it works then gimme the url and I'll see if it loads up
<chemicalvamp> whats your problem? the website or your hardware
<luckyone> the hardware...
<luckyone> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1409752
<ender> hm...I have some beryl/emerald issue
<Shootfaster> ender - whats the problem
<raylu> namely...i have no window decorations at al
<raylu> *all (I'm ender)
<chemicalvamp> luckyone well heres the how-to, hope it helps http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16036/
<Shootfaster> raylu - try opening beryl in a termin
<IdleOne> ok just added a Dock application panel and it gave me a panel on the right side of screen but how do I remove it now?
<Shootfaster> raylu - quit beryl first, then open it in a terminal and tell me the output
<IdleOne> nm
<IdleOne> got it
<raylu> beryl: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<Shootfaster> ah, good old GLXFBConfig
<Shootfaster> i assume your running nvidia?
<raylu> beryl: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x32001d4 to texture
<raylu> Yes
<Shootfaster> try sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals
<Shootfaster> then press ctrl-alt-backspace
<luckyone> chemicalvamp: thanks for that, I could read the howto, it was just following it that didn't work
<robotpoke> hotdamn, that was it IdleOne
<robotpoke> good thinking
<chemicalvamp> luckyone >.< sorry i thought you meant that the link was broken or something
<robotpoke> i'm able to get to the site fine using port 8889 from a remote computer
<IdleOne> robotpoke: glad I could help
<luckyone> chemicalvamp: sadly, no... I wish that was the problem... I can't get my dang wireless card to associate
<chemicalvamp> luckyone on feisty
<chemicalvamp> ?
<luckyone> chemicalvamp: yes
<chemicalvamp> im having the same problem
<chemicalvamp> you like how lspci in edgy doesnt know what kinda card you have.. BUT feisty does.. and it only works on edgy?
<Shootfaster> i get that too :P
<chemicalvamp> many many people do
<chemicalvamp> luckyone your lucky to have a wired connection
<chemicalvamp> i have to boot a live cd to get online
<chemicalvamp> and chrooted (and much much more) to update while in live cd to update, which didnt work
<Ace2016> hi all
<Ace2016> any command i can run to see all mounted partitions and their mount points?
<chemicalvamp> fdisk -l
<chemicalvamp> thats an L
<Ace2016> that doesn't shot the mount points
<Ace2016> show*
<IdleOne> ok think Im ready to remove gnome. how do I do that?
<IdleOne> do i want to do that?
<Ace2016> gnome installs a lot of stuff
<Ace2016> DON'T TRY THIS,, but just wondering, would removing libgnome-2.0 cause the whole of gnome to be removed???
<Shootfaster> Ace2016 - try it in synaptic, just see what it wants to remove then DONT COMMIT!
<chemicalvamp> whats the command to change permissions?
<chemicalvamp> of a certain folder
<Ace2016> Shootfaster: i tried, it didn't want to remove anything else, it only removed libgnome-2.0, the only reason i had it installed was to cover all the deps for compiling qtcurve-gtk2, thought it might need libgnome2-dev or something
<Ace2016> chemicalvamp: chmod
<chemicalvamp> too late, i sudo mv one of my folders
<pyrotix> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<hitmanWilly> IdleOne, sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<hitmanWilly> IdleOne, then sudo apt-get autoremove
<hitmanWilly> IdleOne, anything installed manually will keep all its dependencies
<chemicalvamp> how do you sudo mv a folder?
<Shootfaster> sudo mv /folder/to/move /location/for/folder
<chemicalvamp> i tried that
<IdleOne> After unpacking 4796kB disk space will be freed. was hoping to free more space
<Shootfaster> what does it say?
<hitmanWilly> IdleOne, wait till you do the autoremove
<chemicalvamp> mv: cannot stat `/home/ubuntu/desktop/driver': No such file or directory
<IdleOne> hitmanWilly: that is after doing autoremove ubuntu-desktop was already removed
<Shootfaster> is there a folder called /home/ubuntu/desktop/driver?
<hitmanWilly> IdleOne, try sudo apt-cache clean
<chemicalvamp> Shootfaster case sensitive is it?
<hitmanWilly> IdleOne, try sudo apt-get clean
<hitmanWilly> IdleOne, the second one i said:)
<Shootfaster> definitely case sensitive
<IdleOne> will try soon as autoremove is done
<Shootfaster> press tab to complete it for you
<hitmanWilly> IdleOne, that cleans out the locally stored deb pkgs apt downloaded
<IdleOne> hitmanWilly: apt-get clean just returns a prompt
<IdleOne> got to go. good night
<IdleOne> thank you  hitmanWilly
<hitmanWilly> IdleOne, no error msg means it worked
<dsmith_> clean, does what?
<dsmith_> I use autoremove
<kellen> hello
<hitmanWilly> dsmith_, clean removes the actual debs that apt downloads
<dsmith_> kellen: hello
<dsmith_> ahhh ok
<dsmith_> i cannot install beryl for some reason
<dsmith_> wont download
<kellen> I have a problem
<hitmanWilly> dsmith_, what version?
<hitmanWilly> dsmith_, of ubu
<dsmith_> edgy
<dsmith_> repos not picking it up, after I update the source
<hitmanWilly> dsmith_, you're not trying to get it using apt are you?
<kellen> Everytime I install all upgrades in 7.04 my card reader in my laptop quits working
<dsmith_> yes, why
<hitmanWilly> dsmith_, feisty is the only one with beryl in the repos
<dsmith_> ack
<dsmith_>  no wonder
<dsmith_> out dated websites!
<hitmanWilly> :)
<dsmith_> i thought I was losing my mind, haha
<hitmanWilly> dsmith_, if you really want to, go to beryl.org and get it from there
<dsmith_> i am :)
<chemicalvamp> any usefull commands anyone here knows? before i try this again?
<chemicalvamp> im trying to fix my wireless driver
<mcingan> What is it doing>
<mcingan> ?
<chemicalvamp> i hae to boot my feisty install before i can figure tht out
<kellen> does anybody have an idea of which package could be screwing up my card reader?
<naught101> anyone know of a GUI PHP beautifier/tidy app, or script?
<kellen> ok, guess not
<naught101> kellen: try installing upgrades on at a time?
<naught101> one
<mcingan> Oh yeah I came in here because I had a question
<Shootfaster> kellen, what brand of card reader?
<Shootfaster> USB or PCI
<hitmanWilly> ok, heres a question...
<mcingan> anyone know how I can update my bios? I tried the win 98 boot disk way but it told me the the program can not be ran in dos
<hitmanWilly> does anyone know of a good email client (gui) that uses the standard unix mail system?
<hitmanWilly> hitmanWilly, and preferably one that i don't have to hand confgiure sendmail for :)
<kellen> it is a ricoh
<kellen> built into a Lenovo N100 laptop
<kellen> I just found a couple posts on the ubuntu forums of people with the same problem
<kellen> it appears there's no fix as of yet
<kellen> somebody suggested that it's a result of upgrading the kernel
<Shootfaster> kellen - ok, that sucks :(
<Shootfaster> if its any consolation, my card reader doesnt work either :P
<polly1> Hello
<Shootfaster> hello
<polly1> I'm on my uncles computer and the thing is crawling at a snails pace (internet connection that is) any idea what could be causing it to be so slow?
<polly1> It is a cable modem connection.
<Shootfaster> what version of ubnutu
<polly1> 6.10
<Shootfaster> click ctrl esc and see what processes are running
<TheDebugger> polly1: I had a similar problem before, it was that ubuntu used the wireless connection from the neighbours instead of my own wired connection :P
<Shootfaster> :P
<polly1> Could someone have hacked into this computer?  Is there a  /etc/rc.firewall  by default?
<Shootfaster> yes its possible, but unlikely
<hitmanWilly> polly1, not on my system
<polly1> It is not a wireless network.
<polly1> hitmanWilly: Ok.  Thank you.
<hitmanWilly> polly1, then again, feisty
<hitmanWilly> polly1, *i use
<hitmanWilly> polly1, so your results may vary
<polly1> hitmanWilly: Ok
<polly1> hitmanWilly: Thank you.
<polly1> The connection was working fine about a week ago when I installed the software.
<polly1> Someone might have gotten in...
<hitmanWilly> polly1, maybe...
<polly1> I just installed the firewall and set it up and things are working.
<hitmanWilly> polly1, any strange looking proc's?
<polly1> hitmanWilly: How could I tell?  I am on ubuntu I usually use kde.
<polly1> hitmanWilly: Is there a terminal command?
<hitmanWilly> polly1, like an ftp server or p2p client?
<timothy> hey, in kig, how do I find the coordinates of a point?
<timothy> or is there a better geometrical program I should be using?
<polly1> How do I bring up the list of running proccesses?
<polly1> From terminal mode again?
<timothy> polly1: top
<timothy> at the terminal yes
<polly1> Does it keep a list of connections in any log files?
<polly1> After I installed guarddog it was setting up and said: Unable to start guarddog firewall - /etc/rc.firewall does not exist
<polly1> No one else has a rc.firewall though right?
<timothy> I kinda just walked in, so I can't answer that without knowing: connections to what, and ect
<timothy> I don
<timothy> 't have a firewall :{
<hitmanWilly> polly1, /var/log/auth.log is where authentication info is stored, check there first for anything weird looking
<hitmanWilly> polly1, ie a LOT of failed attempts followed immediately by root access
<hitmanWilly> polly1, or something similar
<hitmanWilly> polly1, system logs are all stored at /var/log/
<polly1> Is there a log of connections from outside?
<polly1> Or login attempts? or was that the first one you suggested?
<polly1> Apr 11 14:17:01 family-desktop CRON[7055] : (pam_unix) session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<polly1> Is there a uid=0 by default?
<hitmanWilly> polly1, single digit uid's are all system proc's
<polly1> Ok
<hitmanWilly> polly1, iirc
<ubuntu> yay
<chemicalvamp> it didnt work!
<flaccid> chemicalvamp: count to 12432 and try again
<flaccid> :p
<polly1> Apr 14 10:43:45 family-desktop su[1596] : Successful su for family by root
<chemicalvamp> anybody know how to install a rt8180 based wireless card in feisty?
<peepsalot> i installed kubuntu on top of ubunut/gnome and now I cannot get audio to work
<hitmanWilly> chemicalvamp, in hex
<polly1> Is that someone suing on the system?
<chemicalvamp> sure wheres the how-to
<peepsalot> i have a volume control, but it says no devices exist
<hitmanWilly> polly1, if someones su's it'll show up as just that
<flaccid> polly1: looks like it
<polly1> hitmanWilly: Someone must have been in this box.
<polly1> hitmanWilly: My uncle would have no idea what a SU would be.
<chemicalvamp> hitmanWilly where is the how-to
<hitmanWilly> chemicalvamp, how-to for...?
<chemicalvamp> micalvamp, in hex
<hitmanWilly> chemicalvamp, that was just a joke in reference to the "count to 12432" comment
<chemicalvamp> ohh
<hitmanWilly> and it fell flat it seems
<hitmanWilly> :)
<hitmanWilly> polly1, is ssh enabled?
<polly1> hitmanWilly: I have no idea.
<flaccid> netstat -an
<flaccid> oops
<polly1> hitmanWilly: I'm just a little over 30 days into using linux myself.
<flaccid> netstat -an | grep 22
<hitmanWilly> polly1, if you suspect an attack, first thing to do is lock down that and telnet
<flaccid> see if its listening
<flaccid> telnet?
<flaccid> first thing to do is change password for family and root users!
<polly1> hitmanWilly: I'm going to wipe the system clean in the moring and install feisty fresh.
<hitmanWilly> flaccid, well, that goes without saying
<polly1> hitmanWilly: And make sure I set things up a little better.  Make sure my uncle uses a harder password.
<chemicalvamp> man who do you gotta {insert verb here} to get my bug fixed
<flaccid> polly1: ok i guess thats your choice then.. just use secure/sensible/longish passwords and you'll be cool.
<hitmanWilly> polly1, remind him drowssap is NOT an acceptible password :)
<flaccid> chemicalvamp: link me to the bug pls
<polly1> hitmanWilly: A combination with numbers and letters at the very least.
<chemicalvamp> flaccid its hardware related, in feisty
<polly1> hitmanWilly: Is there a way to see if this thing is spitting out packets to anywhere?
<polly1> Also is there a command to see what names/passwords can log in?
<flaccid> chemicalvamp: link me to the bug pls
<hitmanWilly> polly1, yes, but i forget the cmd off the top of my head...hold on
<chemicalvamp> am'
<hitmanWilly> polly1, netstat will show you most of that stuff
<hitmanWilly> polly1, at least the open ports
<chemicalvamp> how do you get to you submission on launchpad?
<hitmanWilly> brb
<polly1> hitmanWilly: Are unix 2,3,5 normal things to show up?
<polly1> hitmanWilly: I have a ton of Active UNIX domain sockets (w/o servers)
<flaccid> chemicalvamp: search i guess
<flaccid> [12:34]  <flaccid> netstat -an | grep 22
<flaccid> netstat -a | grep -i tcp | grep -i listen
<flaccid> is another one
<flaccid> netstat -an | grep -i tcp | grep -i listen | grep 22
<flaccid> examples ^^
<polly1> BRB
<flaccid> and /etc/init.d/ssh stop to stop sshd
<peepsalot> can anyone help me troubleshoot my sound?
<peepsalot> i cannot get any audio.  i used to work.  not sure what happened
<hitmanWilly> back
<frank227a> Hello
<chemicalvamp> flaccid i cant find it, but i can remember it pretty much.. lshw says -network is UNCLAIMED, lspci displays the correct information about it, ifconfig does not display wlan0, wlassistant says: no devices found
<Cosmo_> gDesklets is stuck on loading up and I can't seem to close it, any ideas on how toclose it?
<chemicalvamp> flaccid i used nsiwrapper to install the correct windows driver, and it still says all that
<ferger> hello
<flaccid> chemicalvamp: can't see how long to fix the bug without a bug on launchpad
<scrubb2000> hitmanwilly, I'm baaack...=P
<ferger> can you play the same games on gnome on kde?
<scrubb2000> ferger, kde and gnome should be able to run all the same applications...even each other's.
<chemicalvamp> flaccid i submitted it, i just cant find it
<flaccid> chemicalvamp: ok. when you find it, you can check the progress :)
<Psiuyo__> What's the best way to connect to a pptp vpn with kubuntu?  I saw network-manager-pptp but that wants a bunch of gnome packages, there must be a better way....
<chemicalvamp> it would be nice if launchpad had a "my bugs" area
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, any luck?
<scrubb2000> hitmanwilly, no.  And there's more weirdness.
<scrubb2000> Firestarter doesn't seem to be installed.
<scrubb2000> And dpkg says dhclient isn't installed, so it can't reconfigure...
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, install it! dhclient i mean
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, use apt to do it anyway
<scrubb2000> hitmanwilly, how do I do that with no internet connection?  Should it be on the DVD?
<Cosmo_> what does katapault do?
<jtt> i have a multi speed 3d940 Network card  it loads the  skge driver. i know the  PCI address. Can anyone tell me how to determine what speed was negotiated with my linksys router
<jtt> 3d=3c
<ksnipaz2> I was wondering if anyone knew of any program that could download mms streams?
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, ok, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure network-manager
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, dhclient isn't its own package, sorry
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, my mistake
<chemicalvamp> flaccid, i found my bug report
<scrubb2000> ah ha
<peepsalot> i can't find settings for these crazy KDE sounds on minimize/maximize, etc.
<flaccid> !pptp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pptp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scrubb2000> hitmanwilly, is there a tool I can use to check that linux really is using my network adaptor?  Since I can't ping out to anything, I can't tell if it's working or not.
<flaccid> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, ifconfig, which shows both of them up
<flaccid> Psiuyo__: ^^ pptpd
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, just not connecting to anything
<flaccid> scrubb2000: whats the problem exactly?
<scrubb2000> hitmanwilly, I can't seem to grab an IP from my router.
<flaccid> what is the name of your ethernet device?
<scrubb2000> hitmanwilly, but it works fine in XP.
<flaccid> scrubb2000 ?
<scrubb2000> flaccid, ehh, eth0 and eth1.  THey're nvidia gigabit lan controllers on an nforce 680i SLI board.
<hitmanWilly> flaccid, it's a marvell yukon chipset
<scrubb2000> hitmanwilly, is it for sure?
<scrubb2000> I only remember seeing that somewhere...I couldn't find it written in the manual.
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, what is the exact name of your mobo?
<scrubb2000> Asus P5N32-E SLI
<flaccid> scrubb2000: so which one is connected to the LAN that needs the dhcp addresses?
<scrubb2000> flaccid, I don't really care...but I have the cable plugged into eth0.  Linux sees it, and ifconfig shows it as being "up" but dhclient can't get an IP from my router.
<flaccid> ok
<scrubb2000> I wonder if there are any known incompatibilities with linux and my netgear router.
<flaccid> so can you please pastebin the output of sudo dhclient eth0
<flaccid> best to find out why first..
<flaccid> and there are no incompatibilities. both should follow the dhc protocol
<scrubb2000> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<scrubb2000> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16053/
<scrubb2000> flaccid, this is for dhclient with no args.
<flaccid> i dont' want that
<flaccid> also pastebine the output of ifconfig -a
<scrubb2000> Well too bad cause I have to reboot to do it again. =P
<scrubb2000> I have that one too...
<flaccid> why do you need to reboot
<flaccid> wtf
<scrubb2000> Dual-boot...I'm in XP right now.
<hitmanWilly> flaccid, he's on dual boot
<flaccid> right
<flaccid> well i need it
<flaccid> to confirm stuff
<flaccid> i would also recommend removing *network*manager*.deb
<scrubb2000> flaccid, here's ifconfig -a: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16054/
<flaccid> because networkmanager is shite and it was always not working - putting the iface up but not running dhcp
<flaccid> and status of networkmanager?
<scrubb2000> I don't have that right now.
<flaccid> ah well
<scrubb2000> sorry
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, if its a default install, its probably on there
<dsmith__> how large is fiesty to download?
<flaccid> well just fyi networkmanager was doing no dhcp for me
<flaccid> on both edgy and dapper
<scrubb2000> hmm
<flaccid> and feisty
<flaccid> so i removed
<flaccid> i see no need for networkmanager
<scrubb2000> flaccid, is dhclient part of network manager?
<flaccid> i don't knwo what its point is
<flaccid> scrubb2000: no its not
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, no its seperate
<flaccid> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<flaccid> !find networkmanager
<ubotu> Found: knetworkmanager
<flaccid> !info networkmanager
<ubotu> Package networkmanager does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<scrubb2000> I was running dhclient from konsole...that's what the first pastebin was from.
<flaccid> !info network-manager
<cblack0>  can someone point me to some docs/wiki/whatever on using adept to do a simple update of only already installed progs? or just info on adept and what all these checkboxes and buttons mean?
<ubotu> network-manager: network management framework daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.3-2ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 222 kB, installed size 540 kB
<hitmanWilly> !network-manager
<hitmanWilly> dang
<cblack0> I am trying to UPDATE only ALREADY INSTALLED packages (not install anything new)
<flaccid> its optional but it seems to not be for some reason probably because of knetworkmanager
<hitmanWilly> cblack0, in konsole sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<flaccid> scrubb2000: need this additional information plus removal of networkmanager plus pastebin of /etc/network/interfaces... otherwise i can't troubleshoot further.
<cblack0> doesn't upgrade actually upgrade (move to new version?) working on understanding difference between update and upgrade
<hitmanWilly> cblack0, that will update everything that's currently installed
<cblack0> also, I want to learn adept
<flaccid> !adept > cblack0
<flaccid> !repos > cblack0
<hitmanWilly> cblack0, kdesu adept_updater
<flaccid> update gets list of updates. upgrade does the updates.
<hitmanWilly> cblack0, that will open the adept version
<scrubb2000> flaccid, OK.  Gimme a few minutes to get that stuff.
<flaccid> thanks
<scrubb2000> Oh, but first I have a question...how do I browse / in konqueror?
<cblack0> ok, so adept is the full package manager, and adept_updater limits to just updates... sounds good
<cblack0> flaccid: thanks
<flaccid> scrubb2000: file manager profile from menu
<flaccid> cblack0: pretty much :)
<cblack0> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<scrubb2000> Anything else I should log or try while I'm in there?
<mikess> frostwire
<flaccid> scrubb2000: you could set it on a static ip address to confirm that its not another issue - that the network works when given the right addresses
<cblack0> I'm new to apt but a longtime linux user (coming from slackware,redhat,suse). any great apt resources I should be looking at?
<cblack0> seems easier to get answers in here than ubuntu, that channel is busy as hell
<Dr_willis> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Dr_willis> apt is rather complex in ways. :) but the basics are easy to get down.
<Dr_willis> that apt-get howto is worth reading and the official apt docs as well.
<cblack0> I'm on it. thanks
<scrubb2000> flaccid, what's the command to do that?
<Dr_willis> then theres a LOT of apt- related commands that do all sorts of neat things as well.
<Dr_willis> !info apt-file
<ubotu> apt-file: APT package searching utility -- command-line interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 12 kB, installed size 96 kB
<hitmanWilly> cblack0, coming from those other distros, you're going to love it, trust me :)
<Dr_willis> thats one of my faves :)
<cblack0> hitmanWilly: seems like it
<flaccid> scrubb2000: its not a command. you edit /etc/network/interfaces to use static instead of dhcp
<cblack0> we are thinking of moving our devel workstations to ubuntu...
<hitmanWilly> cblack0, rpm's gave me all sorts of dependency problems all the time
<scrubb2000> flaccid, then use ifconfig to restart eth0?
<kalorin_> anyone else think kritta sucks
<Dr_willis> I dont think thers a package management system that dosent have some problems. :) be it rpm based or others...
<kalorin_> I've seen the thing crash opening a .jpg file tonight like 5 times
<flaccid> im on a ubuntu workstation at work atm.
<cblack0> I need to find a way to prevent a small list of packages from being updated when users run update. I don't know if I need to run a full mirror of a repo or I can just have a policy somewhere that says "java, ant and junit can only be updated to the versions specified here"
<flaccid> well kubuntu
<hitmanWilly> true enough
<cblack0> I think that /might/ be "apt pinning"
<Dr_willis> cblack0,  i think that sounds right. ive never used it.. just seen it mentioned in the apt docs befor
<scrubb2000> alright, I'll be back in a little while.
<mikess> Where the hell is feisty??
<mikess> cmon ladies
<mikess> hehe
<Dr_willis> when its done. :)
<DaSkreech> !feisty > mikess
<Dr_willis> im using it now however. heh
<hitmanWilly> mikess, in beta
<mikess> I have both installed  and running well
<DaSkreech> or the 19th whichever comes first
<mikess> Installed ubuntu 1st then sudo apt-get install kubuntu
<mikess> going well with updates
<Dr_willis> kubuntu-desktop  is proberly wath you want to install.
<Dr_willis> I tend to install both ubuntu+kubuntu desktops as well
<mikess> I like both 50/50
<hitmanWilly> honestly, i can't stand gnome
<Dr_willis> thers some gnome apps/tools i perfer to the kde equilivents
<mikess> i must be the only one in the world that likes both
<mikess> i=I
<hitmanWilly> well, yes to that, but gnome itself just annoys me for some reason
<DaSkreech> mikess: yeah that must be true
<bill_> real quick: wha's the command to install mp3 support for amaroK
<flaccid> i keep gnome handy, but dont' use it
<cblack0> !mp3
<bill_> wait, I'll answer my own question
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bill_> !mp3
<DaSkreech> !mp3 > bill_
<slestak> how do I uninstall the older kernel and module packages in kubuntu?  I have about 7 in grub now...
<cblack0> see, I'm catching on to this ubuntu stuff already :)
<bill_> lol, so am I
<cblack0> only been installed an hour or so but I'm looking forward to getting into it
<Dr_willis> slestak,  you could just edit the grub menu to only show the latest 2 or so :)
<bill_> well, I just reinstalled
<bill_> so I forgot how to do the mp3 enable
<cblack0> sadly, I don't think we'll ever run it on our servers. Not until ISVs start supporting it and/or there is a much bigger QA dept or something
<hitmanWilly> i like to keep a couple as backups, just in case :)
<slestak> Dr_willis: i thought abt that, but do I still have the 30-40M for each release's packages installed.  The kernel modules packages are quite large
<Dr_willis> slestak,  they are? never noticed.
<slestak> Dr_willis: i dl them over a slow link, so yes, they are large :)
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis, yeah, they are big, but it is a generic kernel
<slestak> id like to keep maybe the last two kernel packages, but dont need the cruft of kernels im never gonna boot again
<DaSkreech> cblack0: there is corporate support
<cblack0> DaSkreech: corporate support != easily installable agents available for enterprise backup (for example)
<DaSkreech> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<cblack0> not to mention they don't have much of a record for QA yet. We shall see.
<hitmanWilly> slestak, you can pull them off with apt, linux-image-<kernel version>-<release version>-generic
<cblack0> DaSkreech: there is no way we are having a separate backup for ubuntu systems that doesn't also integrate our windows servers, offsite rotation, and oracle
<nu-> Anyone know how to change my irc password?
<DaSkreech> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<cblack0> I respect ubuntu and like it, but I've been using linux in companies for awhile, and ubuntu isn't ready.
<DaSkreech> Oh wait
<nu-> ...
<DaSkreech> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<nu-> thank you
<hitmanWilly> slestak i.e. sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic
<cblack0> here is a good example, our SAN vendor isn't even THINKING about adding ubuntu to their compatibility matrix
<kalorin_> cblack0: I agree but only because things like oracle say they wouldn't support it
<kalorin_> same deal with debian
<cblack0> exactly
<kalorin_> I personally think it's pefectly ready
<kalorin_> but you can't convince someone that it is until someone like oracle says they'll support it
<cblack0> technically MAYBE, but all the other stuff isn't ready
<kalorin_> what we do, is we just make an /etc/redhat-release file and pop it out there
<kalorin_> and poof, we're running redhat for support purposes
* kalorin_ shurgs helplessly
<cblack0> I also haven't seen a lot of SAN/multipath install info
<flaccid> cblack0: what in particular is not ready
<kalorin_> cblack0: the real thing that these companies should be saying they support is Version X of the kernel, and VERSION Z of the glibc stuff or whatever
<kalorin_> other than that, nothing really matters  which package manager you use or what it's called
<cblack0> flaccid: not sure yet, but I don't have as much faith in ubuntu's testing on stuff like FC SANs and multipath for instance.
<kalorin_> it's all stupid to even argue about, I like my saturn you drive a jeep, mines better, no mine is
<kalorin_> who cars
<kalorin_> who cares
<bill_> ok
<cblack0> kalorin_: agreed. I would REALLY like to see LSB really be used/supported, but it isn't :(
<bill_> here is a BIG question
<flaccid> so there is no reason basically considering it uses packages from debian upstream
<kalorin_> what's a FC SAN's?
<bill_> I am installing the mp3 support
<cblack0> fibre channel
<kalorin_> our san at work just had an RPM I had to install
<bill_> I have universe and multiverse ON
<flaccid> its gnu linux... so um yeah
<bill_> and it tells me there are unmet dependencies
<bill_> it tell me to use "apt-get -f install"
<bill_> however, last time I did that, it wiped my system
<kalorin_> an that was a total pain in the ass because it required this exact version of the kernel 2.6.12-14 not -13 mind you, -14
<kalorin_> it was a pain
<cblack0> multipath is when the system has more than one path to the san and the kernel somehow needs to know that when it sees things twice, they aren't really two devices/LUNs
<kalorin_> otherwise it was just a kernel module
<kalorin_> cblack0: that's all kernel level stuff
<kalorin_> doesn't matter what distribution
<flaccid> exactly
<cblack0> kalorin_: most enterprise distros HEAVILY test and modify that stuff it seems
<flaccid> considering ubuntu uses recent kernels, i'm sure it meats the reqs.
<kalorin_> either the kernel does it or it doesn't, doesn't matter if the kernel came from a rpm or a debian package on install
<flaccid> cblack0: if you want something more stable, use debian
<scrubb2000> flaccid, here's my interfaces file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16061/
<kalorin_> meEts them too :)
<scrubb2000> flaccid, dpkg says network-manager is not installed.
<cblack0> look, I'm not saying I'm sure ubuntu isn't ready, I am just saying I don't have the faith in it yet. And that part is moot anyway as until our enterprise backup software installs and is supported we are unlikely to use it
<kalorin_> I'm running kubuntu on my new desktop at work
<flaccid> scrubb2000: dpkg -l | grep -i manager | grep -i network <-- anything?
<kalorin_> we have Redhat EL 3, EL 4, and debian sarge boxes at work
<cblack0> yep, we are likely to go to ubuntu for developers workstations
<kalorin_> that we use HEAVILY
<kalorin_> running a multibillion $ student loan stuff on it
<flaccid> cblack0: thats fine, because i don't have faith in it as a server either.
<kalorin_> oracle, informatica, cognos
<kalorin_> ou name it
<scrubb2000> flaccid, I typed dpkg -r network-manager
<scrubb2000> and it said not installed.
<scrubb2000> Didn't show up in adept either.
<kalorin_> all linux of various distributions, they're now pushing to go to centos
<flaccid> scrubb2000: ok np
<DaSkreech> bill_: What has unmet dependices?
<kalorin_> flaccid, I haven't tried a server install yet, but next iteration of my server here at home will get ubuntu without a doubt
<kalorin_> it's running debian sarge right now
<kalorin_> which is basically the same thing considering it doesn't run X
<flaccid> yep
<flaccid> i set up a debian server next to me here at work
<flaccid> just for printing and wireless node of the network
<flaccid> debian is more stable than ubuntu thats for sure
<bill_> ok, I just ran the command it it fixed it
<bill_> just last time I did, it removed all of my packages
<flaccid> scrubb2000: do you want me to show you how to do static ip?
<scrubb2000> flaccid, sure.
<kalorin_> flaccid
<kalorin_> how can you say that?
<flaccid> ok
<kalorin_> kernel 2.6.whatever is the same on either
<kalorin_> libs are the same
<kalorin_> hell they use the same packages
<flaccid> um no
<flaccid> its older and dif packages
<hitmanWilly> kalorin_, ubuntu comes off the sid branch
<flaccid> a lot of packages from debian upstream are changed for ubuntu which is why they become ubuntu packages
<hitmanWilly> kalorin_, not the stable one
<wolferine> anyone use Smarty with PHP ?
<kalorin_> the only thing with this kubuntu box that I've noticed that's unstable is the way that it supports the ATI drivers under X
<flaccid> wolferine: i prefer TBS :0
<kalorin_> interesting, I didn't realize it was different at all
<wolferine> let me look that up
<cblack0> what is the QA team like for ubuntu? is there a paid testing team that checks all the changes/updates to debian upstream packages before they get added to the repo for the stable version?
<martalli> kalorin_: Although the issue is really more of how ATI supports linux :=(
<kalorin_> stability for me I've only noticed as an issue honestly when looking at software running on it that shouldn't like yahoo messenger and krita
<cblack0> kalorin_: yeah, it is an ATI problem more than anything else
<wolferine> flaccid, but have you used Smarty before?
<cblack0> I have some odd hiccups on my dual-head ati machine at work
<kalorin_> it seems to work fine if you fiddle iwth it long enough
<flaccid> wolferine: only briefly long time ago, i can't really help
<kalorin_> not sure what I did to make it work, but multihead on an x700 with a vga port and a DVI port and putting two screens side by side is a pain
<wolferine> wasnt looking for help, just opinions
<kalorin_> when X starts I have to go in nad tell it every time to strech the desktop and use xset to set DPMS settings
<kalorin_> other than that it's solid
<flaccid> kalorin_: also the defaults for userland etc. are dif on debian. the runtime config is vastly different
<cblack0> I used the ati-provided setup tool with some args and got something that sticks. I have some odd flickers sometimes tho
<scrubb2000> flaccid, I need to go soon...
<flaccid> scrubb2000: and i need a million dollars. give me 1 min
<scrubb2000> lol
<hitmanWilly> brb
<flaccid> static ip for eth0: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16062/
<DaSkreech> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<scrubb2000> flaccid, ok thanks.  I'm going to go try it.
<cedross> hello there
<flaccid> ok
<cedross> can someone answer a question for me
<DaSkreech> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<flaccid> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cedross> how do I change the default program to open a certain type of file
<flaccid> cedross: goto konqueror -> configure konq -> file associations
<flaccid> in the settings menu
<nonuda> how do i fix my dual boot, winblodze can't boot but kubuntu boots fine...
<DaSkreech> !default
<ubotu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<cedross> I tried to change the default .torrent program from Ktorrent to Azureus but it didn't  work it still opens with Ktorrnet
<cedross> That is where I tried to make the change
<flaccid> what program are you opening the file from?
<DaSkreech> I'm betting firefox
<flaccid> why does the firefox download manager open not work? hasn't worked on like dapper, edgy and feisty for me
<flaccid> quite ghey
<cedross> yes - firefox
<flaccid> nothing happens when i click open or open folder
<flaccid> how does firefox use associations, coz i don't know how to set them myself..
<Shootfast> i get that too
<flaccid> its quite annoying and unacceptable!
<cedross> I guess I could just go to the site with Konqueror
<nonuda> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cblack0> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<bobstro> erm... after i told it to use ktorrent, it did.
<bobstro> in firefox, tell it to use Other... and navigate to it.
<bobstro> isn't that working for you guys?
<flaccid> where is this in firefox
<bobstro> when you click something to download, it asks you what app to open it in, right?
<bobstro> (e.g. click on a torrent)
<hitmanWilly> flaccid, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16063/
<bobstro> flaccid: i just re-tested. it's pretty straightforward.
<flaccid> not in firefox. nothing happens for me
<bobstro> erm. something's broken in firefox then.
<bobstro> you don't get anything?
<flaccid> but why do you have to set any associations
<bobstro> you don't. it uses a default, but you may want to change it.
<flaccid> how can you get it to use the system instead or act with a prompt like opera does
<bobstro> out of the box, it all works fine.
<bobstro> it normally does. yours sounds broken.
<flaccid> no it doesnt
<flaccid> like i said it didn't for me on 3 releases of ubuntu
<flaccid> a lot of peoples is broken
<flaccid> download actions in firefox has no add button or default
<bobstro> no problems here since firefox pre-1.0.
<flaccid> and that doesn't fix the open folder either
<nu-> where do i change themes in kubuntu?
<bobstro> does it open anything at all?
<flaccid> bobstro: the rest of the world does not use your installation..
<bill_> ok, how do I convert rpm to deb?
<flaccid> no it doesnt
<bobstro> flaccid: nor yours, my friend.
<cedross> I got it thanks for the help
<cblack0> bill_: alien maybe? idunno how well it works
<flaccid> then saying yours works its pointless...
<bobstro> flaccid: i'll be happy to try to help if you quit acting like i'm the one f'ed up. mine works.
<flaccid> yes but several other users have this same problem
<flaccid> bobstro: im not acting like anything
<bobstro> flaccid: so quit arguing with me and allow me to help. otherwise, i truly don't give a shit.
<bobstro> flaccid: ok, have fun.
<flaccid> forget about it, you can't fix it so no point in talking about it
<bill_> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<flaccid> fuck off bobstro
<bobstro> flaccid: yup, i'm just imagining that mine works.
<cblack0> wow, what did I miss? :)
<bobstro> flaccid: that it opens ktorrent or whatever.
<bobstro> flaccid: so fuck you too.
<flaccid> bobstro: i'll leave you to help all the people in need
<flaccid> cya
<flaccid> bye all!
<bobstro> tscheuss
<nu-> where do i change themes in kubuntu?
<pollyo> Hello
<pollyo> I'm going to install 7.04 beta on my uncles computer in the morning.
<hitmanWilly> pollyo, did you ever figure out what was up?
<pollyo> hitmanWilly: I think someone got in.
<nu-> pollyo: just wait 3 days till final releave comes out =] 
<pollyo> nu-: The latest beta is just about the final package.
<nu-> minus all the 500 updates
<cblack0> I just installed beta tonight, heh
<pollyo> nu-: I believe it is going to autoupdate automatically anyway.
<nu-> it does
<nu-> but takes a while =[
<flaccid> for anyone interested: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/43238 and there are similar ones as well. work needs to be done to fix firefox/use kfmclient exec
<pollyo> nu-: It will be alot easier then upgrading from 6.10 anyway.  In addition it needs to be done ASAP
<bill_> how do I compile a tar.gz?
<nu-> pollyo: okies
<bill_> yes, I know that there are files inside of it and that it is just like a zip file
<nu-> id like to know where to change themes in KDE
<bill_> but that doesnt answer my question
<pollyo> hitmanWilly: His login password...was the same as the machine name.
<hitmanWilly> pollyo, PEBKAC
<pollyo> hitmanWilly: PEBKAC?
<cblack0> bill_: usually: tar zxvf file.tar.gz; cd newlyMadeDir; ./configure; make; sudo make install
<hitmanWilly> pollyo, problem exists between keyboard and chair
<TonyTone17> Kubuntu 6.10 live cd freezes while starting up and I can't get it booted. Can anyone help me?
<pollyo> hitmanWilly: LOL
<Shootfast> bill, untar the file to a folder
<pollyo> If only I could figure out how to get his printer working,,,, Lexmark X6170 (#@#$@ Lexmark!)
<bill_> k
<nu-> where do i change themes in kubuntu?
<hitmanWilly> bill_, extract it somewhere, run ./configure, make, then make install is the usual way
<Shootfast> exactly
<pollyo> Anyone know an alternative driver that might work with a lexmark X6170? (USB connected)
<TonyTone17> ide: failed opcode unknown
<Shootfast> bill - have you got it now?
<hitmanWilly> bill_, sometimes make install has to be run with sudo
<bill_> think so
<cblack0> bill_: usually: tar zxvf file.tar.gz; cd newlyMadeDir; ./configure; make; sudo make install
<bill_> quick question...I've seen people put && in their commands
<cblack0> semicolons are separate commands
<bill_> is that for multiple commands in a row?
<cblack0> bill_: that is so the second command only happens if the first one succeeds
<hitmanWilly> bill_, it just strings commands together
<cblack0> bill_: if you just want them all to happen w/o checking for success you can use semicolons
<cblack0> easier to type :)
<tinyx> How do I get the processes list?
<cblack0> bill_: or if you want to see what you are doing or do ls or whatever between, just hit enter each time
<cblack0> tinyx: ps aux
<jtt> does anyone know how i can force my 1G ethernet card to 1000FDX
<jtt> mii-tool only appears to go to  100FDX
<tinyx> how do I end the processes?
<tinyx> or a process
<tinyx> I need to end Firefox, its being gay
<hitmanWilly> tinyx, killall firefox
<Admiral_Chicago> tinyx: sudo killall firefox-bin
<Admiral_Chicago> and please don't use words like gay in a derogatory sense
<cblack0> my ifconfig goes to 11
<nu-> christ where is the theme manager in kubuntu?
<cblack0> Admiral_Chicago: agreed about the gay thing btw
<tinyx> thanks guys, it worked great.
<tinyx> +10
<bobstro> nu-:
<bobstro> nu-: i found it in kcontrol
<bill_> grr
<bill_> ok, so this tarball doesnt even have the source
<bill_> its an install script
<bill_> and I guess flash 9 doesn't work with opera
<bill_> for linux anyways
<Dr_willis> hmm.. i thought it used to work for me.
<nu-> bobstro: where is that?
<hitmanWilly> bill_, you won't find source for flash
<bobstro> nu-: but very limited. otherwise, just change options under look & feel in control center.
<bobstro> nu-: Kmenu->Run command->kcontrol
<hitmanWilly> bill_, its extremely proprietary
<bobstro> nu-: there's a story behind KDE & themes, but i don't recall the details. i thought they'd come back but apparently not.
<nu-> bobstro: what do you mean comeback? they dont allow themes anymore/
<bobstro> nu-: the "themes" option seems to have disappeared in system settings... some time ago. it's still in kcontrol.
<cblack0> later all
<nu-> bobstro: alright let me try and find
<cblack0> thanks for the help
<bobstro> nu-: but you'll probably be happer with the various look & feel options in system settings anyhow. there's probably some grand reason for it.
<hitmanWilly> bobstro, for as long as kcontrol is included :)
<scrubb2000> hitmanwilly, did flaccid leave?
<nu-> bobstro: im a fan of milk themes. i just downloaded some that i'd like to see
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, what's up?
<bobstro> hitmanWilly: is kcontrol not standard anymore either?
<scrubb2000> hitmanwilly, forcing static IP didn't work either.
<bill_> I wish I could get it to work on opera though
<scrubb2000> This is why I keep giving up on linux.  There's always something critical that doesn't work.
<hitmanWilly> bobstro, well, with the way they're hiding it, it appears to be headed that way
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, what did it do, anything?
<bobstro> nu-: you may need to install kcontrol (it is a separate package) so look & feel is probably for the best.
<scrubb2000> Nope.
<scrubb2000> Ping still says "network unreachable"
<Shinigami> Greets! Anyone here have some experience in setting up a Creative Zen Vision:M?  I'm trying to use Amarok (MTP ver).
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, can you boot into the livecd and see if it works on that?
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, if you have one, that is
<scrubb2000> hitmanwilly,  I'll try that...I have a liveDVD that I used to install.
<scrubb2000> But I don't have any more time to futz with it tonight.
<hitmanWilly> scrubb2000, if it does work, make a note of how it's set up, and try to config your settings to match
<scrubb2000> hitmanwilly, will do.  Later.
<hitmanWilly> later
<neurovore> Hello, everybody...this is my first time on Konversation, so do not mind me. I am quite new to Kubuntu Linux, so I do not know how everthing works yet.
<hitmanWilly> neurovore, welcome aboard
<neurovore> This is a bit of an embarrasing question...but...
<Shinigami> Hi neurovore
<Minataku> neurovore: Ask away. That's what we're all here for.
<bobstro> neurovore: don't sweat it.
<Minataku> Yeah, the *buntu community is far more forgiving
<hitmanWilly> we all have to start somewhere
<neurovore> I am trying to download stuff using adept manager, but half of the files that I am after give me a BREAK message and it will not let me.
<Minataku> I mean, we'll still tell you off, but that's only if you're EXTREMELY lazy
<Minataku> neurovore: That doesn't sound embarrasing to me... sounds like an interesting issue you're having
<hitmanWilly> neurovore, have you updated recently?
<neurovore> To feisty fox?
<hitmanWilly> neurovore, ok, do you see a little exclamation point thing on the right hand side of the panel?
<neurovore> Hold on...
<nonuda_> guys, i have dual boot kubuntu and xp, both works fine before, but sudenlly now xp won't boot!, when i tried to boot xp, grub show me only "starting up" and a blinking cursor, it seems grub can't find xp kernel or anything to need xp boot..
<neurovore> No.
<hitmanWilly> neurovore, ok, open up konsole
<neurovore> Done.
<hitmanWilly> neurovore, type in : sudo apt-get update
<neurovore> There.
<hitmanWilly> neurovore, ok, now sudo apt-get upgrade
<hitmanWilly> neurovore, this is updating your system
<kalorin_> heh dual boot
<kalorin_> why?
<neurovore> Hold on a moment...Konsole gave me an error message...
<neurovore> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail                                                           able)
<neurovore> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc                                                           ess using it?
<kalorin_> anyone used xen?
<hitmanWilly> neurovore, ok, close adept
<kalorin_> very seriously considering xen
<neurovore> Now it works
<kaner_> is there anyway to keep konqueror from prompting for the password while connecting to an SFTP resources after the SSH key has already been setup.
<kalorin_> rather than vmware
<hitmanWilly> neurovore, adept locks out the package management system
<kalorin_> adept is a graphical apt-get front end, which in turn is a CLI front end for dpkg
<kalorin_> any of those will lock it
<kalorin_> if you try to do more than 1 at a time
<dsmith__> I dont dual boot
<dsmith__> I backup windows and run it in a vmware session
<neurovore> Okay...I typed in sudo apt-get upgrade and got this...
<neurovore> Reading package lists... Done
<neurovore> Building dependency tree
<neurovore> Reading state information... Done
<neurovore> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<kalorin_> dsmith I do too
<bill_> whats the name of the package for JRE? is it just JRE?
<kalorin_> but I've been reading that this xen deal is smokin
<kalorin_> glibjava or soemthing such
<dsmith__> xen, hmmm. I dont know
<hitmanWilly> neurowave, ok, your system is up to date
<kalorin_> just search for java in adept
<kalorin_> dsmith, they're claiming like 95% performance for host OS's
<dsmith__> JRE 1.5 i think, something like that
<dsmith__> hmmmm'
<kalorin_> yeah
<kalorin_> that's what I said
<kalorin_> hmmm
<dsmith__> lol
<hitmanWilly> neurovore, ok, what in adept is giving you break messages?
<neurovore> Firefox for one thing...
<kalorin_> actually i said, um... wow!
<kalorin_> and I might have said... great googly mooglys!
<dsmith__> i am on the website for xen
<hitmanWilly> neurovore: ok, run this: sudo apt-get install firefox
<dsmith__> kalorin I am on 3xen
<kalorin_> 3xen/
<hitmanWilly> neurovore, when/if it comes back with an error, post it in pastebin
<hitmanWilly> !paste | neurovore
<ubotu> neurovore: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Cosmo_> someone gave me a command earlier but I forgot to write it down for installing the .deb file for my brother FAX1840c printer drives
<dsmith__> no alternate room
<hitmanWilly> Cosmo_, dpkg -i?
<Cosmo_> hitmanWilly: thats the one
<kalorin_> Paravirtualization Provides Near-Native Performance
<kalorin_> Xens paravirtualization technology is widely acknowledged as the fastest and most secure virtualization software in the industry. Xen offers near-native performance for virtual servers with up to 10 times less overhead than proprietary offerings, and benchmarked overhead of well under 5% in most cases compared to 35% or higher overhead rates for other virtualization technologie
<kalorin_> that's what I foudn exciting
<dsmith__> kalorin got #3xen
<dsmith__> *goto
<hitmanWilly> Cosmo_, sudo dpkg -i <nameOfPackage>.deb
<dsmith__> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<vit_> hola
<neurovore> Okay...here is what I got...
<neurovore> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16064/
<hitmanWilly> neurovore, ok, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Shinigami> night all *wave*
<vit_> perrassssssssssssss
<hitmanWilly> neurovore, did that return anything?
<neurovore> No.
<neurovore> I just got the command prompt again.
<hitmanWilly> neurovore, ok, try sudo apt-get install libmyspell3c2
<hitmanWilly> neurovore, paste the output of that in pastebin please
<rodrigo> hola, aguien me puede ayudar con BIND
<hitmanWilly> !es | rodrigo
<ubotu> rodrigo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<neurovore> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16065/
<hitmanWilly> neurovore, ok, kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<hitmanWilly> neurovore, this will bring up a text file in a text editor
<Cosmo_> ok this is going to drive me nuts, my printer (brother intellifax 1840C) is not listed when I try to install a printer, and the only drivers I have been able to find are the lpr and cups drivers on the brother website but nothing I seem to do installs them
<hitmanWilly> neurovore, is it open?
<underdog5004> how do I delete a directory that isn't empty?
<neurovore> It opened sources.list - kate
<hitmanWilly> ok, now go down and remove the #s in front of every line that starts with deb
<sticksabuser> Cosmo_: so you tried to use the add printer wizard already?
<pollyo> I'm going to reinstall my ubuntu on my uncles computer tomorrow.  If I leave room for windows to be installed will there be any problem installing windows after linux?
<underdog5004> pollyo, you'll have to reinstall grub, since windows writes over the MBR
<neurovore> You mean the "s" in "src"?
<hitmanWilly> neurovore, no s as in all of the # in front of the deb lines
<Cosmo_> sticksabuser: yep, my printer is listed nowhere in the wizard and none of the .deb files seem to be ones the wizard will accept
<pollyo> underdog5004: Ok  Does the installation give you the option of using grub?  I do not recall.
<underdog5004> pollyo, I don't think so
<Red_Tear> hmm
<underdog5004> grub is the only option
<Red_Tear> I got a problem i guess
<kaner_> is there anyway to keep konqueror from prompting for the password while connecting to an SFTP resources after the SSH RSA key has already been setup.
<sticksabuser> underdog5004: rm -rf "directorypath"
<anees> hi...i want to search a folder in ubuntu...how i can do it..plz help me
<Red_Tear> my Computer makes some unusual noise
<hitmanWilly> neurovore, once that's done, save and close
<Red_Tear> klick
<pollyo> underdog5004: After I install windows (when he finds his CD) will I have to do anything to reactive the linux startup?
<underdog5004> sticksabuser, lol, thanks...I just read the man page
<hitmanWilly> neurovore, let me know when you finish
<Red_Tear> sounds like it came from the HD to me... even if nothing is using the HD at the moment... it have stopped now... hmm
<pollyo> underdog5004: or make it recognize that windows is also installed?
<underdog5004> pollyo, I'm not sure  about the command...I think it's grub-reinstall
<Red_Tear> and much things whas going slow this moment... now again
<underdog5004> but you have to boot from a livecd to run that command. Grub will see the windows partition as well as the linux one.
<hitmanWilly> neurovore, make sure its just the lines that start with deb or deb-src
<pollyo> underdog5004: Ok
<Red_Tear> and it sounds like its rotating fast... but the light diode in front of my tower dont show anything accessing the HD
<pollyo> underdog5004: Any idea if windows like a specific area on the hard drive?
<Red_Tear> but just sometimes
<Minataku> Red_Tear: The HDD should always be spinning when the system is on, unless it's using powersaving
<Red_Tear> oh ok
<Minataku> Usually that won't kick in for at least 20-60 minutes, though
<anees> i want to search a folder in ubuntu...how i can do it...tell me the command..plz help me
<neurovore> Is this what you mean? Before....http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16066/ After...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16068/
<Red_Tear> and what about thes clicking sound? is it gonna be broken?
<Lynoure> anees: based on name? or something else?
<Lynoure> anees: anyway, see   man find
<Lynoure> anees: in some cases  locate  can also do it
<anees> based on name
<hitmanWilly> neurovore, no, just the lines that start with deb or deb-src, leave the rest of the # in
<Lynoure> anees: then I'd start with   locate namehere  but that also gives you files in the path, you'll see :)
<neurovore> Hold on...
<Red_Tear> Minataku: and what about thes clicking sound? is it gonna be broken?
<Minataku> Red_Tear: This ticking, is it a constant ticking whenever the drive is spinning?
<Minataku> At a constant rate?
<neurovore> hitmanWilly...like this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16070/
<underdog5004> sweet, I just installed jinzora, and I'm loving it!
<kalorin_> minataku, yeah I get that too
<kalorin_> the ticking of the drive all the time
<kalorin_> like a little miniwrite
<kalorin_> every 3-4 seconds
<Minataku> kalorin_: That could be a bad sign
<kalorin_> I can't decide if something is logging or what
<kalorin_> I've got the smart stuff installed I guess I shoudl figure out how to make it report
<hitmanWilly> neurovore, put the ## in front of where it says "Uncomment" as well
<Minataku> If something is accessing it, then it's normal
<kalorin_> hell, I can never tell what all is going on anymore
<Minataku> If it's always clicking, like, from the second it spins up, get to replacing it ASAP
<kalorin_> oh no
<kalorin_> only after X is started and running
<kalorin_> it's not in swap cause I've turned swap off and it's still doing it
<Minataku> Oh, in that case you're probably fine
<hitmanWilly> neurovore, as well as the line that starts "Major"
<kalorin_> nice
<kalorin_> samsung HD400LJ, 400gb SATA drive, does not support smart
* kalorin_ sighs
<neurovore> hitmanwilly...like this?
<neurovore>  1
<neurovore>  2
<neurovore>  3
<neurovore>  4
<kalorin_> though for sure it would when I bought it
<neurovore> sorry...accidentally did that.
<hitmanWilly> :)
<neurovore> Here is what I mean to do...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16073/
<dsmith__> kalorin: you should put some type of restricted access on your box man
<hitmanWilly> neurovore, put the ## in front of the two places it says repository too, missed that last time
<kalorin_> dsmith?
<kalorin_> you mean the photo stuff?
<dsmith__> alot of it yea
<kalorin_> it's something I've considered
<kalorin_> it was never meant to be eveything I've ever taken
<dsmith__> I would if I wee you
<kalorin_> kind of got that way though
<neurovore> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16074/
<dsmith__> well I goto go
<dsmith__> cya room
<kalorin_> it'll likely go away sometime soon to be replaced with a flick
<kalorin_> flickr account or something such
<hitmanWilly> neurovore, crap, one more, where it says "distribution"
<neurovore> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16075/
<hitmanWilly> neurovore: ok, that got it
<hitmanWilly> neurovore, save that and exit kate
<wolferine> what is the most effective way for looking for a single file on your system? (sudo locate file.exe)
<neurovore> There.
<kalorin_> wolferine: man find
<hitmanWilly> neurovore, ok, now sudo apt-get update
<neurovore> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16076/
<hitmanWilly> neurovore, must have missed a line in sources.list, ok,i see it, sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<wolferine> kalorin_>thanks
<me2win> did somebody sa my name?
<hitmanWilly> neurovore, about 20 lines down where it says "repository", ## that
<fakepatriot> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<neurovore> There...I added ## saved the changes and typed in sudo-apt get update...and got this...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16077/
<hitmanWilly> neurovore, ok, that's what it should look like
<hitmanWilly> neurovore, sudo apt-get install firefox
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone played with Xen whom can expalin how to make an image from an iso
<neurovore> I got the same error message as before...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16078/
<hitmanWilly> neurovore, ok, hold on a sec...
<hitmanWilly> !find libmyspell3c2
<ubotu> Found: libmyspell3c2
<neurovore> type that in Konsole?
<hitmanWilly> neurovore, no
<hitmanWilly> im checking something
<hitmanWilly> !info libmyspell3c2
<ubotu> libmyspell3c2: MySpell spellchecking library. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.1-16 (edgy), package size 25 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Admiral_Chicago> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<hitmanWilly> neurovore, ok, sudo apt-get install libmyspell3c2
<neurovore> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16079/
<hitmanWilly> well, im at a loss here
<neurovore> Hmmm...
<hitmanWilly> neurovore, did you install the regular version of kubuntu?
<neurovore> I went with 6.10 edgy eft.
<hitmanWilly> neurovore, or are you running an unusual setup, like a mac or something?
<neurovore> I do not think so...this is a PC that I am on....however, I get internet through my ethernet port at a university...that might have something to do with it.
<neurovore> I am not sure if they have some sort of setup in the university server that prevents me from doing this.
<hitmanWilly> neurovore, it feels like it can't download from one of the repositories
<ybott> Question.  I plugged my zip drive into my comptuer.   How do I mount it and where did it go?
<neurovore> Could my university's firewall possibly be blocking this from happening?
<hitmanWilly> neurovore, i don't see why it would
<ybott> When I plugged it up, it asked me what I wanted to do I clicked open in new window, but nothing happened.
<neurovore> I see...
<hitmanWilly> neurovore, but there's no real way to be sure without acess to the settings
<ybott> hitmanWilly: Any idea?
<fannagoganna> hi, i have a problem with CUPS configuration. I have an /etc/cups/client.conf file with proper permissions (644)
<neurovore> Is there anything that anybody would suggest?
<hitmanWilly> ybott, not sure what device a zip disk sits on...
<fannagoganna> When I go to the kcontrol module as a USER and choose the cups print system, it looks only for the server (it does not appear to recognize that I have set up the computer a cups client). However, when I change the printer configuration as ROOT it does -- I can see the printers located on another cups server.
<fannagoganna> My question: Why the different behavior when I have set up my Ubuntu 6.10 system as a cups client?
<hitmanWilly> ybott, normally the command would be mount /dev/<deviceName> /mnt/zipdrive
<hitmanWilly> ybott, i just don't know what <deviceNape> would be
<ybott> hmm ok
<ybott> i cant seem to find any documentation on it either
<hitmanWilly> well, everyone, i really need to get some sleep, c y'all later
<neurovore> Goodbye.
<vinces1979> ybott: http://www.linux.com/howtos/ZIP-Drive-6.shtml
<neurovore> On a different note...does anybody know how to format a SATA hard drive through linux?
<kalorin_> sure
<kalorin_> mkfs
<fannagoganna_> sorry, never mind.
<fannagoganna_> fixed the problem
<kalorin_> mkfs -t ext3 /dev/sd<driverletter><partition>
<bobstro> neurovore: you've created partitions already?
<kalorin_> you'll likely want to fdisk it first fdisk /dev/sd<driveletter><partition>
<neurovore> What I am trying to do...is that I have two hard drives. One of them has linux on it, and is a parallel drive. The other drive is a SATA drive with nothing on it.
<fannagoganna_> neurovore, what do you want to do?
<neurovore> I just want to format the SATA drive so that it shows up on the desktop and so that I can use it for storage.
<fannagoganna_> ah, first do fdisk on that hard drive
<kalorin_> it's likely sda
<kalorin_> or /dev/sda rather
<fannagoganna_> then make the file system -- something like mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1
<kalorin_> or you could just do ti via the GUI tools
<fannagoganna_> or mkfs.reiserfs if you want a "killer" filesystem :)
<kalorin_> but what fun is that?
<neurovore> Hold on...type fdisk in Konsole?
<fannagoganna_> yup
<kalorin_> if by killer you mena it dies and someone kills you for the data loss that is :)
<bobstro> neurovore: cfdisk is a bit friendlier
<kalorin_> or you can use that pull down menu dealy
<fannagoganna_> no, i mean that Hans Reiser is looking for the real killer
<kalorin_> system settings -> advanced -> disks and file systems
<neurovore> Okay...I am in the disks and filesystems area.
<kalorin_> it's pretty windowz from there
<ybott> vinces1979: Hey thanks, that helped, got it working.
<neurovore> I have never done this in Windows either.
<neurovore> My computer refers to the SATA drive as "Disk ATA".
<neurovore> Do I have to tell Linux to format it?
<Davor> the knetworkmanager was fixed?
<neurovore> knetworkmanager?
<Davor> yes
<Davor> neurovore: doesn't work for wireless conecctions
<neurovore> Oh.
<Davor> yes
<Davor> :/
<neurovore> So that is why I could not get firefox?
<Davor> mmm
<Davor> my knetworkmanager can't search wireless networks
<chemicalvamp> Davor it isnt connecting automaticly?
<Davor> chemicalvamp: nop,
<chemicalvamp> edgy?
<Davor> doesn't scan any network
<Davor> 7.04 beta
<neurovore> Goodnight...I have to go, but I will be back tomorrow.
<chemicalvamp> so feisty then
<chemicalvamp> type in "iwlist wlan0 scanning
<Davor> works
<Davor> scan my wireless networks
<Davor> chemicalvamp: the ketworkmanager isn't work now?
<Davor> jejej
<chemicalvamp> wel can you at least connect with it?
<Davor> chemicalvamp: Yes Ican.
<Davor> manually I can...
<Davor> but the last week my knetworkmanager works
<bill_k> hello
<bill_k> ping?
<Asasin> Hello.
<Admiral_Chicago> bill_k: pong.
<Admiral_Chicago> can't really help your issue though
<bill_k> gah
<bill_k> i know
<Asasin> I had a quick installation question about Kubuntu
<bill_k> just you.. :( lol
<bill_k> ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<bill_k> Admiral_Chicago: tried that first
<bill_k> mine is weird, they pair + connect through hardware buttons
<bill_k> on the adapter
<Admiral_Chicago> thats the best I got
<bill_k> ok, thx
<Asasin> Is it possible to mount the installer disc for Kubuntu on a thumbdrive or SD memory chip, then use that to format an older laptop and install Kubuntu on it?
<Cosmo_> I installedthe LPR driver for my printer(brother intellifax 1840C) and it lists it,  however when I try to print a test page it gives me an error /usr/bin/lpr -P 'FAX1840C'  /usr/share/apps/kdeprint/testprint.ps execution failed with message  /usr/bin/lpr : the printer or class was not found
<bill_k> Asasin: I may be wrong, but older computers don't all support boot to usb
<bill_k> xubuntu may be better also, don't you have a cd drive?
<Asasin> Well it's not too old...
<Asasin> And it supports booting to a removable drive... which granted isn't explicitly USB or memory chip
<Asasin> The CD ROM drive is busted
<Asasin> I was just looking for a quick fix for my computer, I was going to get one in a couple of months but I don't want to go that long without a comp you know?
<Shootfast> Asasin: Theoretically yes, but as they said, older pcs dont boot from usb
<osiris> some will boot from a network
<osiris> but that may bea little more complicated than you are looking for
<Asasin> Hm...
<Asasin> Well it would be worth a shot. And how do you boot from a network? I have another computer I could maybe use to do it.
<osiris> read up on (i think its called ) PXE booting
<osiris> never done it myself
<bill_k> can anyone point me in the right direction for bluetooth supprot?
<bill_k> support* ?
<Asasin> Wow that's a lot of information. Well, I'll try this out first with the memory chip and go from there I guess.
<bill_k> oh god, pxe booting :)
<Asasin> pxe mindoverloading -_-
<Shootfast> Asasin: can you dock the notebook?
<Asasin> Dock it?
<chemicalvamp> is there a command for using apt-get to download (not install) to a certain directory?
<Shootfast> Asasin: As in is there a dock made for your laptop that has a cd drive
<Asasin> I don't believe so. I've an external DVD ROM burner that should function as a CD ROM device (I thought, anyway), but my laptop won't even recognize it when plugged in.
<kraut> moin
<Cosmo_> I installedthe LPR driver for my printer(brother intellifax 1840C) and it lists it,  however when I try to print a test page it gives me an error /usr/bin/lpr -P 'FAX1840C'  /usr/share/apps/kdeprint/testprint.ps execution failed with message  /usr/bin/lpr : the printer or class was not found
<jbrouhard> Okay, why won't iwconfig eth1 essid "myaccesspoint" work ?  I keep trying that command (yes, with sudo in front) but it won't keep the settings...
<underdog5004> I'm trying to compile libtorrent 0.11.4, but when I sudo ./configure, I get: Checking for OPENSSL... configure: error: The pkg-config script could not be found or is too old. Make sure it is in your PATH or set the PKG_CONFIG environment variable to the full path to pkg-config.  I have no idea...will anyone help me?
<underdog5004> Admiral_Chicago, you around?
<flaccid> who here has heard and/or uses KHelpCenter for doco ?
<underdog5004> nope
<flaccid> help:/kubuntu/
<reydelsillon> hi. anyone know the name of a program that i can get all partitions mounted automaticaly?
<reydelsillon> i used one under ubuntu-gnome.. but now im using K-ub
<bill_k> how many partitions do you have?
<underdog5004> hmm, ok, I installed pkg-config to help w/ my problem, now I'm still getting the error, but it says that I don't have openssl installed. I do. What can I do?
<reydelsillon> bill_k: i got 3 partitions. swap, ext3 and ntfs.
<bill_k> ok
<reydelsillon> and a ide Hd that i cant see.
<bill_k> !fstab | reydelsillon
<ubotu> reydelsillon: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<reydelsillon> reading :)
<bill_k> hope it helps
<Admiral_Chicago> underdog5004: sorry in bed
<Admiral_Chicago> just saw it when I got up to use the restroom
<underdog5004> Admiral_Chicago, bummer...I'm having trouble compiling...
<underdog5004> nvm, sleep well
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks
<bill_k> reydelsillon: not an official guide, but http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only
<flaccid> reydelsillon: its in system settings -> advanced - disk & filesystems
<Cosmo_> I installedthe LPR driver for my printer(brother intellifax 1840C) and it lists it,  however when I try to print a test page it gives me an error /usr/bin/lpr -P 'FAX1840C'  /usr/share/apps/kdeprint/testprint.ps execution failed with message  /usr/bin/lpr : the printer or class was not found
<underdog5004> yay, I figured out my problem! I had to install the -dev of libssl
<orient2000> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<orient2000> #kubuntu+1
<vein> hello all
<vein> 
<vein> 
<Cosmo_> I installedthe LPR driver for my printer(brother intellifax 1840C) and it lists it,  however when I try to print a test page it gives me an error /usr/bin/lpr -P 'FAX1840C'  /usr/share/apps/kdeprint/testprint.ps execution failed with message  /usr/bin/lpr : the printer or class was not found anyone know how to fix this?
<orient2000>  Get out of Tibet please.
<djkoock> c' nessuno?
<compilerwriter> Underdo2004 what have you got going on again.  I have such a flurry of people joining and parting It is four screens up for me.
<compilerwriter> s/Underdo2004/Underdog2004
<compilerwriter> That and I am trying to follow kubuntu-de
<jay_> How do I identify myself? #java keeps tellin me i gotta do that first
<wolferine> jay_, goto #help
<wolferine> they handle those types of questions
<posingaspopular>  /msg NickServ help works too
<wolferine> of course :)
<FrozenPlasma> Guten Morgen!
<FrozenPlasma> Kann man eine (K)Ubuntu-Version einfach updaten? Diesen Monat kommt wohl noch die V.7 raus...
<FrozenPlasma> ...ich wrde aber gerne jetzt schon Kubuntu installieren...
<wolferine> FrozenPlasma, try #kubuntu-** Country code
<wolferine> or #ubuntu-**
<FrozenPlasma> #kubuntu-**
<FrozenPlasma> ?
<wolferine> FrozenPlasma, what country?
<wolferine> where are you from?
<FrozenPlasma> ah - ok
<FrozenPlasma> sorry
<wolferine> not a problem
<FrozenPlasma> i'd like to know if kubuntu can be updated easily...
<FrozenPlasma> or if i have to install every version on its own
<wolferine> FrozenPlasma,  use the Ubuntu Guide(use google to find)
<wolferine> its easy
<FrozenPlasma> ok. that's all i wanted to know :)
<wolferine> KDE should come with an update manager already
<FrozenPlasma> Thank you!
<wolferine> np
<posingaspopular> wolferine: leave some of that kubuntu support for the rest of us
<wolferine> sorry
<wolferine> ill try and spread it out
<wolferine> O_o
<posingaspopular> ha i was jk
<wolferine> i know :/
<akrus`Away> hello
<akrus`Away> could someone tell me if there's any software available to download a folder from HTTP with the files inside
<akrus`Away> like this: http://tenshi.ru/anime-ost/Hanbun_no_Tsuki_ga_Noboru_Sora/
<flaccid> akrus`Away: i believe wget can do it
<akrus`Away> flaccid: ok, i'll try
<flaccid> http://www.gnu.org/software/wget/manual/html_node/Recursive-Download.html
<akrus`Away> thanks :)
<flaccid> np
<compilerwriter> wolferine frozenplasma was typing in German.
<se7en> grrrrrrrr i can't get nvidia fx5200 to work i get a black screen as soon as i change from nv driver to nvidia
<wolferine> country code for Germany?
<compilerwriter> By the time I realized he need an !de he had left
<wolferine> se7en, i can help a bit
<bill_k> need fglrx binary driver help, x won't start :(
<se7en> i could use some help
<compilerwriter> I am trying to follow kubuntu-de so and this channel so I was a bit slow on the uptake.
<wolferine> se7en, you have to update to the latest nvidia drivers, its listened on the Ubuntu Guide (google it)
<wolferine> then once you update the drivers, you want to run nvidia-xorg
<wolferine> which is a command for setting up your xorg.conf to run the nvidia driver
<akrus`Away> hm
<wolferine> then, if you like
<flaccid> se7en: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<akrus`Away> it's not downloading anyway :(
<se7en> wolferine: i tryed all the guides including automatics
<wolferine> you can use nvidia-settings to setup the other options
<wolferine> se7en, in ff, open the ubuntu guide, press ctrl-f (find), then type in nvidia and search for it
<wolferine> its the second one that comes up on the page
<wolferine> (if I remember correctly)
<flaccid> im willing to look at pastebins of xorg.conf and
<flaccid> Xorg.0.log for people with X problems
<se7en> wolferine: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16089/
<wolferine> se7en, did you update the drivers?
<se7en> yes
<se7en> all i get is a black screen after reboot just before i can log in
<wolferine> and ran nvidia-xconfig?
<se7en> yes
<wolferine> ok, open a shell
<se7en> ok
<wolferine> type sudo nano .bashrc
<wolferine> let me finish, then ask questions
<wolferine> scroll to the bottom
<wolferine> then add this:
<wolferine> # USER DEFINED ALIAS
<wolferine> alias xo='sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<wolferine> those two lines, exactly
<wolferine> then press ctrl-o
<wolferine> then enter
<wolferine> then ctrl-x
<wolferine> to exit
<wolferine> done that?
<posingaspopular> wolferine: i warned you already!
<wolferine> warned?
<wolferine> am I hogging the channel again?
<wolferine> or too much spoon feeding :)
<bill_k> wolferine: want to look at more xorg patebins?
<wolferine> bill_k, not atm, but in a bit sure
<flaccid> se7en: i don't see any fatal errors unfortunately. you do'nt have any wacom devices, i assume so i'd remove them first just in case its that. not this config is using the nv free driver.
<bill_k> thanks
<kubuntian> guys
<kubuntian> i need some help with my connection....
<wolferine> flaccid,  probably will as well bill_k
<kubuntian> my friend with a macbook got the ip from the cable modem as soon as he connected the cable
<se7en> flaccid: what is wacom device?
<kubuntian> for me instead, when i put the cable in, and i make a dhgclient request i don't get anything
<flaccid> !baddevice > se7en
<wolferine> se7en, did you read what I wrote?
<flaccid> kubuntian: pastebin output of dhclient
<wolferine> or am I just wasting my time?
<se7en> i am using nv again because i get a black screen
<kubuntian> the leds on the ethernet connection blinks all the time thohg
<se7en> yes i am at it wolferine
<wolferine> are you done those instructions yet?
<flaccid> se7en: well no wonder i didn't find any errors. can you paste the right log please!!
<wolferine> hehe
<kubuntian> can somebody guide me through the connection process to see what's wrong?
<wolferine> se7en, am I wasting my time, cause i can help others...
<flaccid> kubuntian: you could pastebin the output of dhclient so i can tell you your problem..
<wolferine> ok, bill_k post it
<wolferine> ill take a look
<kubuntian> ok
<bill_k> .conf http://pastebin.ca/444245 and Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.ca/444247 followed !binarydrivers guide for fglrx, on feisty (updated) and fglrx has worked in past
<posingaspopular> wolferine: hogging it all, but it's okay i dont know the answers anyway
<wolferine> lol
<Dani> #ubuntu
<wolferine> ati, sorry bill_k i probably cannot help
<wolferine> you can try #ubuntu-effects
<kubuntian> flaccid: http://pastebin.ca/444249
<bill_k> ok thanks for looking
<kubuntian> here it is
<flaccid> kubuntian: if your cable is connected, i dont know why your dhcp server is not giving a lease offer.
<flaccid> the problem could be with your dhcp server
<kubuntian> yeah, the cable is connected
<kubuntian> well, in that case my friend shouldn't get anything too
<kubuntian> but he does
<flaccid> he is on a dif operating system?
<kubuntian> and receives an IP correctlu
<kubuntian> yeah, he is on MacOSX
<flaccid> weird
<kubuntian> i KNOW!!
<CarinArr> kubuntian: you sure there aren't mac address restrictions in the router?
<kubuntian> even cause i used ethernet a lots
<flaccid> someone else was here before with this problem, what that you?
<kubuntian> yeah
<kubuntian> yeah, i am sure
<kubuntian> cause it's just an cable modem
<flaccid> bill_k: whats the prob with your config
<kubuntian> and it does not have firewall or restrictions
<bill_k> x won't start after installing fglrx driver (want to peek at log and config?)
<kubuntian> flaccid: no it wasn't me
<flaccid> bill_k: isn't that what you provided ??
<bill_k> yes
<bill_k> I don't know
<CarinArr> bill_k: what's the url? i'll have a quickie look
<flaccid> bill_k: they look fine to me. i can't see any error in xorg log
<bill_k> ok, thanks! .conf http://pastebin.ca/444245 and Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.ca/444247 followed !binarydrivers guide for fglrx, on feisty (updated) and fglrx has worked in past
<flaccid> bill_k: even though the log uses radeon driver
<CarinArr> uhm..
<CarinArr> why are there two ati device sections?
<flaccid> yeah might wanna remove one
<flaccid>   Driver      "ati"
<flaccid> that should be fglrx i assume
<flaccid> identifiers don't match coz of it
<CarinArr> yeah, that's what i'd think.. change driver "ati" to driver "fglrx" and remove the second section
<flaccid> yeah the log says its using ATI
<bill_k> ok
<se7en> ok flaccid and wolferine here is the old log
<flaccid> make sure you use         BusID       "PCI:3:0:0"
<CarinArr> or add the bus id to the second device section and comment out the previous one or something
<kubuntian> flaccid: you know what's even weirder?
<flaccid> yep
<kubuntian> that when i connect with a fixed IP
<kubuntian> for example ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.1
<CarinArr> cause at the moment your server uses the second device, but only the first one is configured correctly, and it's not using the fglrx driver;)
<flaccid> i reckon xorg should complain if there is a conflict like this but ah well it provides overloading capabilities
<kubuntian> knemo tells me CONNECTED
<flaccid> !info knemo
<ubotu> knemo: network interfaces monitor for KDE's systray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 267 kB, installed size 1368 kB
<flaccid> well yes
<flaccid> connected means it has a link and IP
<flaccid> doesn't mean it works
<kubuntian> and the other weird thing is the following
<kubuntian> [17184063.424000]  b44: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.
<kubuntian> oh, i see
<kubuntian> this one was a dmesg error
<flaccid> i don't knwo about that one
<flaccid> but that could be the reason or it could be irrelevant
<flaccid> you can google but
<bill_k> CarinArr: flaccid crap, I just realized I copied the log in the gui, (after I had put back the working xorg.conf
<bill_k> other log is different (of course)
<CarinArr> i was thinking that, when he said there weren't any errors, but i only looked at the conf so far, not the errors;)
<CarinArr> or lack of them
<CarinArr> heh
<flaccid> bill_k: if you fix up the xorg.conf with the right driver section and make sure fglrx is used as Driver and not ati then you should be right
<flaccid> CarinArr: well if the dhcp server is not responding to you, can't really check any log
<bill_k> so remove the first driver section? or just put a # leading each line?
<CarinArr> o.O
<se7en> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16093/  this is the old xorg.log
* CarinArr points ot kubuntian 
<flaccid> bill_k: move  BusID       "PCI:3:0:0" to the second device section, then remove the first device seciton
<CarinArr> or comment it out;)
<kubuntian> '
<kubuntian> ?
<kubuntian> sorry^
<kubuntian> ?
<bill_k> ok
<CarinArr> kubuntian: i was assuming flaccid was talking to you, as i wasn't talking about dhcp;)
<flaccid> se7en: that one looks fine and uses nv
<se7en> flaccid: as soon as change /etc/X11/xorg.conf back to nvidia i get the black screen after reboot
<flaccid> se7en: you've said this many times
<wolferine> se7en, you needed to update the drivers
<wolferine> as I said, many times
<se7en> how
<flaccid> if you keep providing me with a working X log i can't do anything for you
<bill_k> flaccid: got a broken x log :)
<flaccid> cool
<flaccid> thats more like it
<se7en> how sould i send you a not workin x log ...?
<bill_k> pastebin.ca/444261
<bill_k> error is different with the new device section configuration
<amdiak> Bonjour
<se7en> till i changed the driver back i can't even work on the console
<flaccid> se7en: if you are using irc on the same computer, you should copy the file in shell so its not overwritten by the working xorg when you go back in to X
<bill_k> I think it liked the 2 sections
<flaccid> bill_k: i don't think you edited it correctly
<CarinArr> bill_k: can you paste your xorg.conf please?
<flaccid> bill_k: pastebin current xorg.conf and i'll edit it correctly
<bill_k> sure
<bill_k> thanks :)
<bill_k> pastebin.ca/444262
<Hc\\> hmm
<Hc\\> can some1 tell me how to install putty on linux?
<Hc\\> :D
<flaccid> why do you need putty?
<bill_k> putty is great! on windows
<Hc\\> or something thats near it
<CarinArr> bill_k:         Device     "ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro] "
<Hc\\> i neet
<CarinArr> that's the problem
<Hc\\> i need it in school
<bill_k> that device needs to be ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350.... that's what the screen is identified by
<bill_k> yes
<neoj> Hc\\: konsole and ssh ?
<Hc\\> ssh is same?
<flaccid> bill_k: heh you have two screen sections as well
<CarinArr> bill_k: you should use the identifier for the card, which is aticonfig-Device[0] 
<Hc\\> im on the windows section atm
<bill_k> I followed the guide!
<flaccid> bill_k: take out the first one
<bill_k> I have no idea how to.... just fix the pastebin :)
* CarinArr ponders what guide that was;)
<bill_k> ?
<bill_k> ok completely?
<neoj> Hc\\: open a konsole session and typ ssh username@remote_machine
<flaccid> bloody alright
<flaccid> if you promise to learn
<Hc\\> ok
<Hc\\> ty
<Hc\\> bb
<Hc\\> go back to kubuntu :D
<bill_k> i will learn :)
<neoj> Hc\\: ofc you need to change username@remove_machine :)
<CarinArr> there looks like there's plenty missing from the second screeens section though
<bill_k> I've been learning almost 24/7 it's 4am here
<flaccid> it doesn't need res
* CarinArr would personally just reconfigure xorg.conf from scratch, and then change ati to fglrx
<flaccid> but i'll put it in
<CarinArr> ;)
<bill_k> :)
<flaccid> CarinArr: that could be where the problem lies
<bill_k> oh
<bill_k> another thing
<flaccid> my mate ran vnvidia-config yesterday and it did a similar thing
<bill_k> I have 2 monitors now
<CarinArr> right
<bill_k> both 1280x1024
<CarinArr> teaching in five minutes so need to get going
<CarinArr> flaccid'll see you right;)
<bill_k> what do you teach?
<flaccid> so you do have dual display already, bill_k ?
<bill_k> just unboxed the second monitor 10 minutes ago
<bill_k> yup
<bill_k> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=301941 bigdesktop guide for ati
<flaccid> right
<flaccid> well here is single monitor config: http://pastebin.ca/444277
<bill_k> thank you.
<flaccid> np
<bill_k> flaccid: better thing to type than startx?
<wolferine> bill_k, setting up duals?
<bill_k> yeah
<bill_k> well, ati driver first
<wolferine> its nice to have
<flaccid> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<bill_k> wouldn't even work w/ 1 monitor
<wolferine> yeah, I have an ATI sitting in a box on the floor
<wolferine> just bought a new Nvidia :)
<flaccid> dang
<wolferine> well, a month ago
<bill_k> thanks
<bill_k> well, got a kubuntu logo
<flaccid> if only i had time for games
<bill_k> it's mostly for screensavers and the possibility of beryl
<bill_k> :)
<flaccid> cool
<se7en> ok this should be the not working xorg log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16097/
<flaccid> se7en: that one looks fine to me too. if you are getting blank screen then maybe xorg is fine but something else is the problem - maybe acpi
<flaccid> which driver are you trying to use with the bad one?
<flaccid> because that log uses nv and not nvidia again..
<se7en> i have the nvidia problem since 6 month i have tryed everthing the last one with automatics which did all the setting and still doesn't work
<wolferine> se7en,  have the latest drivers?
<flaccid> well we dont know what the problem is
<wolferine> and if so, which?
<flaccid> se7en: you have the nvidia prop. driver installed?
<se7en> i have no idea !!!
<flaccid> obviously
<se7en> send me a link
<wolferine> se7en, use the ubuntu guide to install the latest drivers
<se7en> please
<wolferine> google
<flaccid> se7en: take time to do what wolferine said
<flaccid> then come back
<flaccid> install and use the binary driver
<flaccid> atm the free nv driver is being used
<se7en> i followed the ubuntu guide 3 times with the same results
<bill_k> flaccid: looking at log now, didnt start
<flaccid> which should work but you report its not.
<se7en> black screen
<wolferine> <wolferine> se7en, you needed to update the drivers
<wolferine> <wolferine> as I said, many times
<flaccid> se7en: you've said this many times already
<flaccid> instead of repeating and wasting time here, go install the binary driver, se7en
<bill_k> parse error on line 126 of section extensions in file /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<wolferine> wolferine> se7en, in ff, open the ubuntu guide, press ctrl-f (find), then type in nvidia and search for it
<flaccid> bill_k: maybe i have a typo one sec
<wolferine> those are my previous posts
<bill_k> unexpected EOF.  Missing EndSection keyword?
<wolferine> seems se7en has a VERY difficult time reading
<bill_k> that's what it said the first time I tried it
<flaccid> it has a problem with Option      "Composite" "0"
<flaccid> maybe the 0 shouldn't be a literal string
<flaccid> comment out the composite line and try again
<flaccid> so only # Option      "Composite" "0"
<Gabz> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<VSpike> Hi.  I've got "http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-145" and "http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356" in my sources list.  They should be a problem, should they?
<Gabz> dam bot that's that what i wanted
<wolferine> VSpike, take them out
<flaccid> VSpike: why should they be a problem?
<wolferine> hehe
<VSpike> wolferine: why?
<flaccid> if they are not working anymore or you don't want them, take em out
<wolferine> listen to flaccid
<flaccid> heh
<flaccid> yeah listen to me lol
<tmske> Hi, is there anyone who uses scribes in kubuntu?
<bill_k> flaccid: that section was an exact copy paste from the official ubuntu instructions on fglrx setup.  "add this to the end of your xorg.conf file"
<bill_k> and it worked on edgy
<bill_k> http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b104/billyk128/17-04-07_0432.jpg
<flaccid> bill_k: so?
<flaccid> i can't find anything else..
<flaccid> and thats what it says
<flaccid> so can't hurt to try.. we might find out what the real reason is
<bill_k> ok
<bill_k> willdo
<bill_k> will do*
<flaccid> you can't see a syntax/typo error can you
<bill_k> nope
<bill_k> just triple checked
<laur> Goood morning
<laur> i have set up my laptop for dual screen, xinerama turned off
<bill_k> bleh, it's getting light outside
<laur> i would like to make an Impress presentation like that that it would appear on the second screen
<bill_k> crosses fingers
<VSpike> I have the KDE 3.5.6 packages installed... I am getting a crash from kdesktop_lock.  I was trying to expand an existing bug report I found by providing gdb and valgrind info.  I noticed in gdb there was a lot of "no debug symbols", so I wanted to install the kdebase-dbg package.  But I'm getting conflicts from aptitude
<bill_k> doesn't look good
<bill_k> flaccid: trying reboot
<bill_k> lol
<flaccid> k
<VSpike> kdebase-dbg: Depends: libkonq4 (= 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu1~edgy1) but 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu1 is installed.
<flaccid> i find usplash interfers sometimes and you have to use tty
<flaccid> another thing i hate about ubuntu
<VSpike> it wants to downgrade "kdebase [4:3.5.6-0ubuntu1 (now) -> 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu1~edgy1 (edgy)] " and libkonq similarly
<Gabz> ok is there a easy way to get samba working in kubuntu ?
<flaccid> Gabz: not really
<Gabz> ok i'll stick to manunally editing that config file....
<bill_k> oh how do I turn the quiet boot off
<bill_k> so it shows me all the wonderful errors?
<flaccid> Gabz: kontrol snap in is good, but you generally need to know what you are doing.
<flaccid> bill_k: need to edit grub.conf i think and take out the param
<flaccid> something like that
<flaccid> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Gabz> flaccid: i had to manually edit my samba configure to change the work group i couldn't find it in the control panel thingy
<VSpike> Gabz: swat is quite good
<bill_k> ok
<flaccid> ok
<bill_k> so, still no boot :(
<flaccid> pastebin the xorg log
<flaccid> i wanna see why
<posingaspopular> flaccid: don't listen to bill_k, he's just a n00b
<bill_k> i will
<bill_k> keyboard io not even working now :(
<flaccid> haha
<bill_k> well just the I part that I care about
<posingaspopular> bill_k: do you KNOW where your keyboard is, first of all
<flaccid> hey play nice :)
<bill_k> ?
<bill_k> it's on my desk
<posingaspopular> flaccid: it's cool i already know him
<flaccid> cool
<bill_k> :-p
<flaccid> w0a did i still leave in two screens
<bill_k> ?
<_4strO> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bill_k> i think i need to boot to recovery mode
<bill_k> crap
<flaccid> bill_k: i still left the 2 screens in
<flaccid> bill_k: new xorg.conf : http://pastebin.ca/444319
<bill_k> ok
<bill_k> i should just let you ssh in
<tmske> I'm trying to use scribes on kde (http://scribes.sourceforge.net) and I get an error when running it: No module named gtksourceview
<bill_k> uh oh....
<bill_k> red text
<bill_k> *activiating swapfile swap...             [fail] 
<Hc\\\> hey, can some1 tell me how to instal java plugins? :D
<Hc\\\> sudo get-apt install ..?
<icecruncher> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Gabz> tmske: the error means it wants to use a gtk package
<tmske> Gabz, I have installed python-gtk
<_4strO> tmske: sudo apt-get install libgtksourceview-common
<_4strO> ???
<Gabz> tmske: there _4strO has your answer...
<_4strO> :)
<_4strO> just do a little apt-cache search gtksourceview
<bill_k> no kbd and mouse again
<bill_k> :(
<tmske> _4strO, Gabz, this is telling me that I have this already installed
<pgquiles__> when will the Feisty RC be released?
<bill_k> flaccid: it may be time for me to clean install
<bill_k> i manage to F* it up twice a month anyways
<icecruncher> when I log in i get the following message "The process for the file protocol died unexpectedly", this being probably something along with the desktop because I cannot see any icons on the desktop for at least 15 minutes unless I add an icon to. what should i do? how can I solve this? (edgy)
<flaccid> no kbd and mouse, but is the display driver working?
<VSpike> I'm thinking of doing a clean install of feisty, when it's released
<VSpike> Gonna be painful though
<bill_k> no, used the working xorg.conf
<bill_k> havent tested the most recent one
<flaccid> wtf not
<flaccid> i told you i forgot to remove the two screen sections..
<flaccid> bill_k: please try http://pastebin.ca/444319
<_4strO> tmske: where did you find the scribe package ?
<bill_k> well, no kbd or mouse support,cant do much
<lupul> someone help me please? which is the path i have to write in gaim to show the music i'm listening as status
<lupul> from amarok
<flaccid> bill_k: ctrl+alt+f1 and login there
<bill_k> zero kbd mouse connectivity
<tmske> _4strO, I got it of getdeb.net, but I'll try to install it manually and see if that works
<bill_k> crap
<bill_k> ooh idea
<flaccid> bill_k: well if you get it back, that last pastebin of xorg should work in theory and fix that last problem.
<_4strO> mmm
<bill_k> should I bother with 4 hours of sleep?
<tmske> _4strO: after installing it, I have no the error No module named TextBuffer
<bill_k> activating swapfile swap fails
<flaccid> bill_k: not going to try that conf ?
<bill_k> flaccid: I cant get to pastebin.com without a gui
<bill_k> i cant get keyboard and mouse with gui
<_4strO> tmske: lol
<bill_k> only before it gets to gui
<VSpike> bill_k: you could use wget
<laur> How to switch off OpenOffice's automatical crash recovery ?
<flaccid> bill_k: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and get it work with something
<flaccid> then when you are in kde/X overwite the xorg.conf with the 1 i pasted then restart kdm /X
<VSpike> bill_k: wget http://pastebin.ca/444319
<VSpike> bill_k: if you use GNU screen + vi/nano/emacs + wget you can do what you need
<flaccid> thats true
<VSpike> can also use irssi to connect here
<VSpike> I was doing it yesterday on a broken x server
<VSpike> painful but educational :)
<VSpike> actually i like irssi
<bill_k> VSpike: i'll just steal a kbd from the computer lab downstarirs tomorrow
<bill_k> today
<VSpike> just not in vga console resoltion on a 19" crt.  ew
<bill_k> screen irssi
<bill_k> crap, did the xorg config
<bill_k> no luck
<bill_k> !
<bill_k> i have a usb mouse, any onscreen kbd?
<bill_k> remote login eh?
<bill_k> how do I add a host?
<bill_k> or what do I add for host?
<icecruncher> anybody?
<Gabz> host ?
<bill_k> at the ubuntu login scren
<bill_k> there's remote login option
<VSpike> icecruncher: did you look at http://www.kde-forum.org/thread.php?threadid=15535
<bill_k> xdmcp host menu
<icecruncher> no
<icecruncher> thanks
<_4strO> icecruncher: ?
<flaccid> bill_k: you have login screen?
<bill_k> only mouse though
<_4strO> icecruncher: what did you do ?
<flaccid> is this under my xorg.conf ?
<icecruncher> nothing
<bill_k> i can do anything in cli, recovery mode, but once it loads the login screen the mouse and kbd stop working
<bill_k> no
<ForMatter> Bill_k..Want ask somethin about kubuntu..
<bill_k> guess i'll try a wget, rebooting again
<flaccid> bill_k: you have not tested my xorg.conf yet?
<ForMatter> Bill_k..
<bill_k> ForMatter: my bluetooth mouse and keyboard work fine in recovery mode but something kills it when the login screen comes up
<bill_k> even works in bios, there are hardware pairing buttons on both sides
<bill_k> i'll try to put that conf in with wget
<ForMatter> How to detecting modem on my notebook using kubuntu..I have motorola SM56 modem integrated,but was'nt detected..
<bill_k> lspci
<ForMatter> Please help me..
<ForMatter> Yes..
<bill_k> hmm, havent done that modem
<bill_k> does it show up though'
<bill_k> ;?
<ForMatter> Bill_k
<ForMatter> I dont know where i must lookin for driver..
<bill_k> google ubuntu + adapter name
<bill_k> ubuntu forums
<ForMatter> Site address..
<ForMatter> Bill_k..Are u using kubuntu too..
<bill_k> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=235448 yes
<bill_k> ForMatter: it looks like it may be very difficult to get the modem working, I guess even windows support was stopped years ago
<ForMatter> Where i find setting for login with root..
<flaccid> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ForMatter> With x-windows like in ubuntu before..
<ForMatter> In ubuntu,in login window there option for root login..In kubuntu i cant find it..
<Hc\\\> !flash
<flaccid> thats because you shouldn't login as root in X
<Hc\\\> hmm
<Hc\\\> how to get flash work?
<flaccid> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<bill_k> flaccid: did the wget but all the html crap is jumbled in
<flaccid> bill_k: you'll have to edit and remove that shiz
<ForMatter> So..How about connect to the internet with w-lan..In wireless agent i have found some SSID but i cant connect it..
<bill_k> how do I clear a line in nano?
<bill_k> been holding the backspace key for minutes....
<flaccid> !wireless > ForMatter
<flaccid> bill_k: i don't know sorry
<bill_k> crap
<bill_k> flaccid: he has an unsupported motorola nic, at least according to ubuntuforums
<bill_k> supposedly windows support was stopped a while ago for it too
<flaccid> i'd buy or use a dif nic
<flaccid> :)
<bill_k> it's a modem :-p
<bill_k> still a nic
<flaccid> oh a modem is not a nic
<flaccid> but yeah
<flaccid> internal modem?
<bill_k> it is too a network interface card
<bill_k> just not a 100base t nic
<flaccid> doesn't make it a nic
<flaccid> but yeah
<flaccid> argumentative
<flaccid> just because its a port doesnt make it an nic :) you bridge the modem onto a nic. but im no engineer :)
<bill_k> lol
<bill_k> a fiber optic gbic is a nic, but not in the most common sense
<bill_k> wifi cards are nics
<bill_k> lol
<flaccid> yes
<flaccid> but modems only modulate and de-modulate
<flaccid> if it had a nick it would be a router and you would need to route that to the other nic..
<flaccid> err nick=nic
<flaccid> dammit thats my dealers name, must be that time
<bill_k> oh
<bill_k> nevermind
<bill_k> go buy ur drugz
<flaccid> are you manually editing?
<anees_> flaccid: hi...i want to update my firefox web browser
<anees_> how can i do it
<flaccid> apt-get
<_4strO> anees_: wich version have you ?
<_4strO> ( firefox -v)
<bill_k> flaccid: i'm going to nap
<bill_k> for 3 hours
<flaccid> ok np
<flaccid> i'm going for a few beers
<bill_k> i'll be on later, thanks for your help
<flaccid> i'll catcha(s) later
<flaccid> np
* bill_k wishes he was 21
<bill_k> yup
<flaccid> you must be in US or something
<bill_k> yeah
<flaccid> 21 is too late to drink
<bill_k> where are you?
<bill_k> it's 6am
<bill_k> lol
<flaccid> im in australia
<flaccid> on that little island on the bottom
<flaccid> called tasmania
<flaccid> and at the bottom of that
<anees_> flaccid: Firefox 1.5.0.11
<bill_k> cool
<bill_k> what time is it there?
<_4strO> anees_: you're on an edgy ?
<bill_k> :)
<anees_> ok...thanx
<bill_k> flaccid: ok, really going to sleep this time, thank again
<flaccid> Tue Apr 17 20:54:56 EST 2007
<flaccid> npz cya
<flaccid> cyas later
<alexicon> helllo
<alexicon> i just rebooted my machine cos it froze, and now my wifi card has dissapeared
<alexicon> the device doesnt show up anymore
<alexicon> looks like the driver is still there..
<alexicon> any ideas where to start lookin?
<_4strO> alexicon: dmesg ?
<alexicon> good idea, why didnt i think of that :P
<_4strO> dmesg | grep ipw
<alexicon> ath im on atheros drivers
<alexicon> and its saying stuff bout
<alexicon> disagrees about version of symbol
<alexicon> im running on patched drivers :/
<alexicon> but havent had a problem for 4 months
<_4strO> alexicon: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
* _4strO dont really what to do
<_4strO> never had a wifi pb
<alexicon> cant cos without wifi i cant get online
<alexicon> oh
<alexicon> i could reverse my nat..
<alexicon> this is going to be hassle -_-
<_4strO> exept for using aircrack
<alexicon> yeah
<alexicon> oh
<alexicon> thats why i patched my drivers
<_4strO> ^^
<alexicon> i can use packet injection
<alexicon> they wont give me an internet connection >_>
<alexicon> so i *need* my wifi :P
<_4strO> Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection <-- not compatible :/
<alexicon> yeah
<alexicon> i got a netgear pci card on my desktop
<alexicon> its a beauty, instantly recognised by the system when i installed it, drivers patched no issues
<alexicon> my computer has been acting funny though. unexplicably slow... firefox crashing all the time
<alexicon> i should check my ssh logs... -_-
<alexicon> ooooh idea. maybe it was because i did a full upgrade the other day. it tried to install the upgraded atheros drivers, and now conflicts with my patched ones or something
<_4strO> hh possible
<_Johny> Hello.Is there any website where I could check whether my digital camera is recognized in Kubuntu?
<_4strO> !camera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_4strO> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<_Johny> _4strO: I didn't mean a webcam but a digital camera
<_Johny> thanks anyway
<posingaspopular> _Johny: try googling the linux compatability list
<posingaspopular> or ubuntuforums
<_Johny> posingaspopular: Ok, thanks. I just thought there was some kind o website
<yaccin> is there a bug in feistys recent xserver?
<yaccin> i cant start gimp :/
<T0uCH> Hi.. does anybody knows how to enable transparency of the K menu in Kubuntu desktop (kde) ??
<T0uCH> Hi.. does anybody knows how to enable transparency of the K menu in Kubuntu desktop (kde) ??
<Marthy> i believe it is on the same page as the desktop settings for changing the background and such
<T0uCH> its not very complicated in this page.. but there is nothing about the k-menu transparency
<Linux_Galore_> install Vista Fonts in Linux, simple pre made script -> http://users.tpg.com.au/abdserv6/GetVistaFonts
<_Johny> Linux_Galore_: but for what?
<Linux_Galore_> _Johny: It installs it for Linux and put them in the "users"  ~/.fonts  directory
<Linux_Galore_> puts*
<drkns> hello
<drkns> i am new to linux and kubuntu
<Linux_Galore_> _Johny: got the idea from a BSD blog, then i just created a script that did all the steps
<_Johny> Linux_Galore_: Ah, ok. I just find it a bit useless to install vista fonts in Linux, but may be usefull to someone maybe /:
<drkns> i figured out everything but wireless
<drkns> my pcmcia card wont seem to work
<drkns> can someone help?
<Linux_Galore_> _Johny: when you get a file that needs them from a Vista user they are their
<_Johny> Linux_Galore_: I'm not sure I got it..
<drkns> himmm help channel and noone answers
<Linux_Galore_> _Johny: Vista has some extra fonts installed as standard, some are very nice and they all begin with the letter "C",    now lets say a windows user running Office 2007 decides to use one of them you can reproduce the exact same look within Linux
<IdleOne> anyone know where I could find addon scripts for konversation?
<IdleOne> !wifi | drkns
<ubotu> drkns: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<_Johny> drkns: If someone got and idea on how to help you would answer
<drkns> ok thanks
<_Johny> drkns: Did you try to search on google through compatible devices wesites your card model?
<Linux_Galore_> drkns: the reason no one will answer is because your question is vague and you have not shown us that you have attempted to read up first
<drkns> i have searched for it and it seems my card is supported through ndiswrapper and i have no idea to set it up that way
<drkns> i am using kubuntu and it seems most sites goes the way for ubuntu
<Linux_Galore_> drkns: ndiswrapper can be hit and miss
<drkns> my card is usr5411
<Linux_Galore_> drkns: Ive seen ndiswrapper not work with one kernel, downgrade or upgrade it to another version and it starts working
<_Johny> it's the same :) the difference is only windows manager (Kubuntu-KDE) (Ubuntu-GNOME), right?
<IdleOne> !find libhunspell-1.1-0
<ubotu> Package/file libhunspell-1.1-0 does not exist in edgy
<drkns> i have another card that strats up but wont register to access point
<Linux_Galore_> !hunspell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hunspell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Linux_Galore_> hmm
<_Johny> !find ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Found: ndiswrapper-common, ndiswrapper-utils, ndiswrapper-utils-1.1, ndiswrapper-utils-1.8, ndiswrapper-source (and 8 others)
<Linux_Galore_> the package is in Universe stupid bot
<drkns> well let me work on this link more
<drkns> thanks guys
<Linux_Galore_> IdleOne: its in universe libhunspell
<Linux_Galore_> as hunspell
<Linux_Galore_> http://ftp.riken.go.jp/pub/Linux/ubuntu/pool/universe/h/hunspell/
<Linux_Galore_> !libhunspell-dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libhunspell-dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Linux_Galore_> !find libhunspell-dev
<ubotu> Found: libhunspell-dev
<Linux_Galore_> lol
<Linux_Galore_> !find hunspell
<ubotu> Found: hunspell, hunspell-de-at, hunspell-de-ch, hunspell-de-de, libhunspell-dev (and 1 others)
<IdleOne> Linux_Galore_: ty for searching was looking to see what it was because I got a 'untrusted package warning" and wasnt sure where it belonged. was an update for iceApe browser ( not in repos yet )
<Linux_Galore_> your welcome, I was curious too
<Linux_Galore_> I have a weird mental tic were if I see something I have to know the answer
<berkes> does anyone know if its possible to use wildcards in the /etc/hosts file?
<IdleOne> IceApe will be in feisty+1 #ubuntu-mozillateam
<Linux_Galore_> berkes: wouldnt know I have never tried it, cant see why not
<IdleOne> Linux_Galore_: Im trying to find addon scripts for Konversation to add some uncommon functionality like : IRC Oper script and such. you know of any?
<Linux_Galore_> IdleOne: no, I havent tried adding any to be honest
<IdleOne> would think the homepage might have a few but I cant seem to find any
<edgar0137> hola
<dromer> how can I mount a .bin file ?
<riamerril> can somebody help me out here?
<riamerril> I was looking at how to retrieve a list of rooms. specifically looking for a quizzing room
<Tm_T> riamerril: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Tm_T> riamerril: does that page help you?
<riamerril> hey ! thanks .. actually i used the /list command
<WillLuongo> dromer: http://www.jonhoweonline.com/blog/node/82
<riamerril> it got me a list of rooms which i filtered for quiz .. and im in there now :o)
<Tm_T> riamerril: what I know about /list, it's too huge to used reasonable without search capability
<dromer> WillLuongo: yeah I found that one, but I don't want to convert the file, also I don't have a .cue with the file
<dromer> !cdemu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdemu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dromer> hmm, I could try that ..
<dromer> though it might be risky for me to start playing with kernel modules ..
<riamerril> <Tm_T>me using konqueror .. and it has that capability .. to search i mean
<luca> hi everybody
<WillLuongo> hi luca!
<kubuntu22> hello luca
<luca> hi :)
<luca> does someone know how ubuntu runs on an ASUS F3P?
<flaccid> luca: i don't but asus motherboards tend to go pretty well
<Tm_T> riamerril: no, I mean in irc /list
<luca> I am thinking about changing my laptop and I wanna avoid any problem, if possibleP
<luca> thanks flaccid :)
<flaccid> luca: im on an asus laptop
<luca> any problem whatsoever? may I ask which model?
<RealisticDragon> morning all
<RealisticDragon> is there a ppc install CD for kubuntu 7.04? cant see one on the d/loads page :o
<flaccid> luca: sd card bridge not supported, but thats about it. this is on a asus w1000Na
<abattoir> RealisticDragon: of the RC?
<Tm_T> RealisticDragon: PPC is not officially supported anymore, but there is a team building PPC stuff so...
<abattoir> or a nightly?
<bobstro> flaccid: did that work (the firefox thing)?
<abattoir> hi Tm_T :)
<RealisticDragon> Tm_T: just for kubuntu, or for ubuntu as well? :o
* dhq is away: Gone away for now.
<riamerril> <Tm_T> yeah thats correct. however I am using konqueror and that serves the purpose i suppose :o)
<Tm_T> riamerril: konqueror? you mean konversation ?
<flaccid> bobstro: its a bug which the result needs dev from what i read, don't think you can anything now, but i didn't read it thoroughly
<Tm_T> RealisticDragon: for Ubuntu atleast, no idea about Kubuntu part
<Tm_T> RealisticDragon: but prolly that too
<luca> flaccid thank you very much...however, your model is indeed quite different from the F3P :(
<RealisticDragon> yikes :/ good job efty works pretty well on my powerbook if its the last upgrade its getting for a while ;)
<bobstro> flaccid: if you try opening a file through the menu, it (apparently sometimes) lets you decide there. that's what i did originally and didn't think much of it.
<Tm_T> abattoir: hello :)
<dromer> WillLuongo: bchunk doesn't work since I don't have a .cue file
<bobstro> flaccid: i wonder if it's related to whether you did a fresh firefox install or upgrade though.
<dromer> !bchunk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bchunk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WillLuongo> dromer, sorry that is all I have...
<dromer> kay
<dromer> anybody else on mounting .bin files ?
<flaccid> bobstro: from what ive read and experienced, its either
<ubuntu_> hi
<riamerril> <Tm_T> yup konversation it is
<Tm_T> riamerril: konqueror is web/filebrowser (and general powertool)
<flaccid> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<flaccid> dromer: try that^^ should apply to bin files which are usually a .iso
<riamerril> Tm_T: sorry .. wanted to say konversation .. and typed konqueror ... am new to ubuntu and in general to linux
<enry> hi
<ubuntu_> quien habla espanol aqui
<dromer> flaccid: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Tm_T> riamerril: no problemo, I tend to do such mistakes aswell
<flaccid> dromer: what command are you running
<bobdhicks> I tried to install Monkeyaudioplugin to k3b. When I did ./configure, got the following message: configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check. What do I do now? Running 6.10 and I am a newbie.
<dromer> flaccid: sudo mount -o loop <BIN-filename> <mountpoint>
<Tm_T> bobdhicks: "sudo apt-get build-dep k3b
<Tm_T> bobdhicks: then try again, though might not help you at all
<flaccid> dromer: without conversion of your .bin try this: sudo mount -t iso9660 myimage.bin /mnt/mymountpoint -o loop
<flaccid> make sure you mkdir mymountpoint as you want
<flaccid> if that doesn't mount, you need to convert the bin to iso
<dromer> yeah I already made a mountpoint for the file :)
<flaccid> sweet
<dromer> flaccid: mount: MP2_Install.bin is not a block device (maybe try `-o loop'?)
<flaccid> thats what i specified
<flaccid> you need that to mount an image
<dromer> hmm, guess I have to convert then :S
<dromer> don't have cd's to burn anyway :P
<flaccid> maybe
<flaccid> use http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion#bin2iso
<flaccid> then mount
<dromer> I'm trying to compile bin2iso (like on the website ubotu gave) but the program isn't working
<flaccid> its on some occasions that .bin are actually a .iso but yeah
<flaccid> !info bin2iso
<ubotu> Package bin2iso does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<flaccid> um
<flaccid> ok
<dromer> flaccid: I compiled the bin.iso.c with gcc
<flaccid> whats the issue?
<dromer> $ gcc -o bin2iso bin2iso.c
<dromer> $ bin2iso
<dromer> bash: bin2iso: command not found
<flaccid> dromer: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<flaccid> then try
<flaccid> need gcc first
<dromer> flaccid: build-essential is already the newest version.
<flaccid> what does whereis gcc return?
<dromer> gcc: /usr/bin/gcc /usr/lib/gcc /usr/X11R6/bin/gcc /usr/bin/X11/gcc /usr/share/man/man1/gcc.1.gz
<flaccid> oh i misread
<flaccid> bin2iso is not installed
<flaccid> you have to d/l the c file first
<flaccid> wget http://mange.dynup.net/linux/bin2iso/bin2iso.c
<flaccid> then try
<dromer> I did that already
<flaccid> then its not in the pwd
<dromer> dlled the .c to my desktop, then ran it with;  $ gcc -o bin2iso bin2iso.c
<flaccid> ie. the present directory
<flaccid> dromer: what does pwd return?
<dromer> I cd-ed to Desktop
<dromer> just pwd ?
<flaccid> yeah
<stdin> dromer: when you're running an app from the anywhere not in the $PATH, you need to give a path to it, eg ./bin2iso
<dromer> /home/user/Desktop
<flaccid> hangon
<flaccid> you pasted two commands
<dromer> stdin, ok thnx, now I get an awnser from bin2iso
<flaccid> doum yeah
<dromer> I thought the compile made the program readily available anywhere in the commandline
<flaccid> ooops sorry im drunk heh
<dromer> hahaha
<flaccid> dromer: oh sorry make install needed for that with a Makefile
<dromer> oh ok
<flaccid> so just mv it to /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin
<flaccid> or a desired path in $PATH
<flaccid> it should actually go in /usr/sbin but ubuntu breaks traditional heir so it doesn't matter
<flaccid> anyway you can run it now and convert
* flaccid gives stdin a hi 5
<flaccid> stdin is good with the stdout :p
<flaccid> :)
<stdin> :D
* flaccid hands stdin a beer
* stdin downs the beer in one
<dromer> flaccid: you mean if I mv the compiled bin2iso to /usr/bin/ it'll run ok anywhere ?
<flaccid> dromer: yep
<dromer> yay it works
<flaccid> dromer: what irc clien are you using ?
<dromer> takes a while though :P
<flaccid> yeah will take a while
<dromer> flaccid: irssi, running from my server (debian etch)
<dromer> flaccid: why?
<flaccid> sweet
<flaccid> just curious
<dromer> ok :)
<dromer> and you?
<flaccid> konversation
<flaccid> but i'm a shell head with quite a few terminal emulators going
<flaccid> do this command: set | grep PATH
<flaccid> that is your path search
<stdin> or just "echo $PATH" :)
<flaccid> ah yeah
<flaccid> but i wanted to return any other paths
<dromer> what?
<flaccid> not that any normal users have that set
<flaccid> soz
<flaccid> don't worry i'm just blabbing
<stdin> hehe
<flaccid> focus on your iso :)
* dromer installs Max Payne 2 now using Cedega (I know, kind of a ripoff, had to pay 18 euro's for 3 month support (aka: none) but it works alot better then just plain wine
<flaccid> sounds like fun
<dromer> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<ForMatter> Mr.Flacid i need your help..How to i want to make a ping with between some computer with shell programming..
<dromer> refrase your question (or maybe find a channel in your native language), what are you trying ?
<ForMatter> Flaccid
<stdin> shell programming or shell scripting ?
<bobdhicks> With help here, tried installing monkeyaudioplugin. Seemed ok through ./configure, but many warnings and errors with make. Here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16118/. Would someone suggest what I do now? Thanks.
* flaccid is back
<ForMatter> I am sorry with my languange..With shell programming..
<flaccid> um put the command in a shell script
<ForMatter> Yes,but i dont know about the shell script..
<flaccid> header is #!/bin/sh
<flaccid> lean about shel scripting
<flaccid> !find shell
<ubotu> Found: coreutils, kviewshell, csh, dbishell, gforge-shell-ldap (and 15 others)
<stdin> ForMatter: commandline ping = ping
<_Johny> !find autostart
<ubotu> Found: kcontrol-autostart
<flaccid> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<flaccid> there you go ForMatter^
<stdin> ForMatter: eg: "ping -c1 host" will ping "host" 1 time
<_Johny> anything about making apps launch after system boots?
<stdin> _Johny: system wide, or just for your user?
<_Johny> stdin: system wide
<_Johny> stdin: ehm...both if possible
<flaccid> what do you runna run on boot?
<ForMatter> Thanks flacid..
<flaccid> thank stdin
<_Johny> flaccid: I'd like to learn an easy way to add some apps to my autaostart (can be terminal as well)
<flaccid> he gave you the example which you'll need to do otherwise the script is infinite until kill
<drkns> hello again
<flaccid> but which apps _Johny?
<_Johny> drkns: HI
<_Johny> flaccid: Katapult, for example
<stdin> _Johny: for KDE you put links to applications you want to start in ~/.kde/Autostart/ (only really good for GUI apps)
<drkns> i managed to light up my wirelesscard however i need to modify some config files under etc/ folder and ofcourse it wont let me update that file since it does not see me as sudo
<drkns> is it possible to get su mode and edit this file visually??
<stdin> _Johny: the package "kcontrol-autostart" will give you a GUI to do that, or you can do it in command line
<WillLuongo> drkns: use kdesu and edit it
<_Johny> drkns: kdesu
<flaccid> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<_Johny> flaccid: thanks
<flaccid> _Johny: you can do it via konqueror for gui i think
<drkns> hgimm thanks again fellas
<flaccid> "Link to Application"
<stdin> yeah, that will work
<flaccid> Katapult is definately a user kde session only think
<_Johny> flaccid: means sym link doesn't it?
<stdin> kde will read .desktop files too
<flaccid> think=thing.
<flaccid> yep John
<_Johny> ok
<flaccid> thats pretty cool
<flaccid> .desktop files become handy and portable
<flaccid> cheers stdin
<stdin> :)
<flaccid> ironically
<flaccid> that file is parsed to stdin
<flaccid> so no wonder you knew
<stdin> everything goes to stdin :P
<_Johny> I really like the katapult idea
<flaccid> ol
<flaccid> lol
<flaccid> my l key is stuck from beer!
<_Johny> Just for curiosity - Does Gnome has an app similiar to "katapult"?
<flaccid> what about stdout
<stdin> my keys are brown now, from all the coffee I spill on them :)
<flaccid> he doesn't get passed to you at al stdin. probably a good thing :p
<flaccid> well actually it good but its not a good practice
<stdin> _Johny: no clue, I never use gnome for long, just long enough to install KDE
<flaccid> yeah this is on my notebook its like risky but has survived
<_Johny> fine
<drkns> ok how am i going to get kdesu to work here???
<flaccid> drkns: work where sorry
<stdin> drkns: are you in the admin group?
<drkns> i opened the file and made changes to it but cant save it
<WillLuongo> drkns: you should be able to cd to the directory with the file you edit, then kdesu kate filename
<flaccid> drkns: you will need to reopen it under the right user as in root. however you can save a copy then copy back.
<drkns> thanks guys
<eagles0513875> how do i stop the x server so that i can install the nvidia driver from nvidia
<drkns> yes i am admin
<jbruckman> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<jbruckman> !monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> eagles0513875: go to tty1 (Crtl-Alt-F1) then loggin and type "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop"
<flaccid> eagles0513875: you don't need to stop the x server. only restart it when you have the new config ready
<jbruckman> hey everyone, i'm having some troubles
<flaccid> as per stdin
<stdin> eagles0513875: but use the driver from ubuntu instead
<flaccid> replace stop with restart :)
<eagles0513875> it wont let me install it though flacid
<stdin> eagles0513875: it's more stable
<eagles0513875> y stdin
<jbruckman> I just got my nvidia card to work correctly using the restricted modules and stuff, but now I can't get the right screen resolution
<flaccid> eagles0513875: install what exactly?
<eagles0513875> ok when i did that it screwed up my whole system
<flaccid> need specifics
<eagles0513875> install the driver so that direct rendering goes from being no to yes
<flaccid> um
<stdin> jbruckman: tried reconfiguring the X server?
<jbruckman> I can only have 640x800 or whatever, and a much bigger one, but the bigger one basically extends the desktop so that moving the mouse around just movesa 640x800 desktop around... I dunno how to describe it exactly
<jbruckman> stdin: dunno how.
<flaccid> feel free to show xorg.conf or /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<stdin> jbruckman: open a console or switch to a termanal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh"
<flaccid> jbruckman: and if that fails come back to us for manual config of the forementioned files
<stdin> jbruckman: and notice the space between "xserver-xorg" and "-phigh"
<jbruckman> i know how flags work.
<jbruckman> :|
<jbruckman> thanks.
<WillLuongo> jbruckman:sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<WillLuongo> stdin: what does the -phigh do?
<WillLuongo> stdin: I got my prefered resolution back without it?
<stdin> WillLuongo: the -phigh only shows questions with a "high" or higher priority (ie the driver selection and the resolution)
<WillLuongo> stdin: So basically you have to wade through less menus?
<flaccid> thats a sweet switch
<stdin> WillLuongo: exactly :)
<flaccid> i didn't know that!!
<flaccid> far out
<WillLuongo> stdin: Nice. I wish I had known about that!
<flaccid> so no sync ranges, stdin?
<stdin> flaccid: no, that's at a lower priority
<WillLuongo> stdin, flaccid: on the Nvidia driver you can skip that by selecting medium rather than advanced.
<eagles0513875> what nvidia pkg should i download
<flaccid> ok thanks
<WillLuongo> eagles0513875: what kind of card do you have/
<eagles0513875> 6600 gt
<eagles0513875> i have the driver from nvidia but it wants me to shutdown the xserver befor i install it
<stdin> eagles0513875: nvidia-glx (for newer cards) or nvidia-glx-legacy (for older cards), info on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ubuntu> does anybody know what the default password is on the 5.1 Live DVD
<eagles0513875> i downloaded the new glx driver and it screwed up my whole installation
<stdin> ubuntu: there isn't one
<ubuntu> yes there is
<ubuntu> when i go on standby
<ubuntu> not at login
<stdin> ubuntu: no, there isn't one, sorry
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> there's no way for me to return to the desktop after going on standby
<WillLuongo> eagles0513875: what he said. I think you just want nvidia-glx though.
<WillLuongo> eagles0513875: When I updated my nvidia drivers (i needed legacy) I had to manually reconfigure them afterwards.
<eagles0513875> ahhhh
<eagles0513875> ok
<stdin> ubuntu: you can switch to a terminal and set one tho, Ctrl-Alt-F1, and type "sudo passwd ubuntu"
<ubuntu> it  has one user selection, "ubuntu" and a blank password will not work
<eagles0513875> is there a wiki on how to set them up
<ubuntu> thanks
<WillLuongo> eagles0513875: you should be able to just go medium with all defaults
<eagles0513875> ok
<ubuntu> does switching terminals work while x is running?
<ubuntu> I thought that usually killed x
<eagles0513875> to install the nvidia driver just do sudo bash then name of file
<stdin> ubuntu: no, default X runs on tty7, leaving tty1-6 as terminals
<WillLuongo> eagles0513875: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eagles0513875> is there a simple x cmd to stop x cuz the cmds i was given here dont seem to work
<WillLuongo> eagles0513875: you could boot into terminal.
<eagles0513875> how
<WillLuongo> eagles0513875: when you get to the login screen, click the list thing on the left. Console or terminal will be one of your choices.
<eagles0513875> ahhh ok
<eagles0513875> gotcha ty
<WillLuongo> eagles0513875: yw
<eagles0513875> im not fully awak yet this am
<ubuntu> startx seems buggy from the terminal for me
<ubuntu> on the livecd
<stdin> why do you need to do startx on a livecd?
<ubuntu> I'm on someone elses laptop, and windows vista is worthless.
<ubuntu> sorry, too many dialogs at once here
<WillLuongo> ubuntu: Windows vista is worthless.
<stdin> ubuntu: btw, 5.10 is a very old version, use 6.06 or 6.10 (or even 7.04 now)
<ubuntu> Is there a way to create a custom live DVD that contains a password so that I can return from standby without rebooting?
<ubuntu> or without setting a new password each time?
<WillLuongo> ubuntu: I think there is some way to combine a live CD with settings stored on a flash drive, but I don't know how to do it.
<stdin> ubuntu: there us a way, but it's a bit involved, I think I can find you a link to a howto
<ubuntu> hmm. . . sudo passwd ubuntu works
<ubuntu> a new passwd on each boot will keep things secure I guess
<WillLuongo> ubuntu: Why don't you commit to a hard drive install?
<stdin> ubuntu: you can use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization to do it, and set the password while in the chroot, but I've never tried it, and don't know if it will work
<bobstro> ubuntu: you want to regularly boot ubuntu off his vista machine then?
<bobstro> ubuntu: there have been articles about installing ubuntu onto a USB stick, then saving config details there.
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<WillLuongo> eagles0513875: anyluck?
<eagles0513875> i needed to download libc pkg
<eagles0513875> goign to try again
<eagles0513875> brb yet again
<markrian> Is it possible for kwallet to be opened automatically after logging in? gnome-keyring has this ability, with the help of libpam-keyring. The only reference to such a thing I've found is over two years old. Any ideas?
<flaccid> markrian: i'd ask that in #kde but you can always use autostart for sessions
<Tm_T> anyone with extra time, please do http://test.openusability.org/UCCASS/survey.php?sid=43
<czer323> markrian, I changed my password to a blank password for kwallet, and now it doesn't ask to be entered every time i turn the computer on.  It's the only thing I could find.
<markrian> flaccid: already on it ;o
<markrian> czer323: I'd rather not leave kwallet's password blank...!
<bobstro> markrian: is kwallet simply not starting automatically?
<czer323> markrian, lol, well, if you figure something out, relay it back to me too. ;)
<bobstro> markrian: you've got it enabled, right?
<_Johny> !find PATH
<ubotu> Found: chrpath, iputils-tracepath, libgcj7-dev, libkpathsea-dev, libkpathsea4 (and 41 others)
<_Johny> How can I add a line to my $PATH?
<Dr_willis> the various bash guides/docs detail that.. in short you EXPORT the new PATH variable with the extra dir added to the end or beginning
<Dr_willis> export PATH=$PATH:New/Path/TO/Add
<Dr_willis> I think thats right.
<Dr_willis> use 'echo $PATH' to see what your current PATH is.
<_Johny> Dr_willis: Thank you very much and sorry for a out of topic question
<Dr_willis> Bash fundamentals. :)
<bobstro> _Johny: ~/.bashrc is probably a good place for that to go.
<Dr_willis> !abs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<markrian> bobstro: sure, kwallet's enabled... but it seems to me that it should open automatically immediately after loggin in to KDE, which it doesn't
<Dr_willis> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<bobstro> markrian: ah, ok. wanted to make sure i understood what you were after.
<_Johny> Dr_willis: I'm still learning:)
<Dr_willis> The 'advanced bash scripting guide' is worth googling for and bookmarking.  I think its also in the repos so you can install it locally.
<Dr_willis> That O'reialy book 'Using Bash' is also very very well worth gettting if you want to increase your Bash-Fu-Skills.
<bobstro> _Johny: you might want to read the INVOCATION section in the bash manpage for where to put some of those sorts of things.
<bobstro> markrian: i've got ssh-add launching in same way. i think that's what you're after right? just have it pop up and ask right away?
<_Johny> bobstro: thanks
<bobstro> _Johny: if you look at your ~/.bash_profile, i believe it does what you're looking for.
<markrian> bobstro: not really, I want kwallet to be smart enough to know that after logging in, I've already correctly identified myself, and should have to do so again to access my passwords
<markrian> Erm, SHOULDN'T have to do so I mean
<bobstro> _Johny: but ~/.bashrc (also called from ubuntu ~/.bash_profile) is called for all shells.
<bobstro> markrian: ah, ok.
<_Johny> Dr_willis: Thank you , I managed
<bobstro> i suppose there's some logic behind the various bash rc files, but it can be annoying.
<adamwood> has anyone in here bought a new pc or laptop with kubuntu pre-installed?
<Dr_willis> bobstro,  part of it is the 'history' of how the shell has progressed. and files kept around for backwards compatiability
<Dr_willis> bobstro,  in short. one file .bash_profile - is ran by 'login' shells , the other .bashrc is ran by all the other shells.
<Dr_willis> of course what different disrtos do with those files.. can get confusing.
<bobstro> Dr_willis: true. it's just maddening when different distributions do things differently (e.g. sourcing -- or not -- .bashrc from .bash_profile)
<Dr_willis> yep.  Then you got the various alias's and bash-completion features that may or may not be enabled.
<bobstro> Dr_willis: *most* seem to be doing that, at least.
<Dr_willis> then you got the 'fancy' ways some are using /etc/ and dirs to keep all these alias files and other setting  files seperate instead of one huge file
* Dr_willis notices a  /etc/bash_completion.d/ with several files in it.
<bobstro> Dr_willis: i spent a lot of time on shell scripting, but am trying to mend my ways. :) beating my head up against python now.
<Dr_willis> I know REXX better then i do most other scripting languages. :)
<Dr_willis> old-skool
<bobstro> er... that was the IBM stuff, right?
<bobstro> 1990-ish?
<bobstro> sorry, i'll drift OT with you if you let me.
<Dr_willis> I used it on my AMIGA. :)
<bobstro> hehe, ok. my mind is going.
<Dr_willis> it was a darn handy 'glue' back then to get stuff from the editors to the database programs and so forth.
<bobstro> all those glorious "standards" pre-MS dominance.
<Dr_willis> a feature i sort of miss in linux apps.
<bobstro> i need to find a #nostalgic_geek channel
<Tm_T> ...
<Zoohouse> Hello everyone
<Daisuke_IPFW> well now, it looks like i finally managed to get ssh working :)
<Zoohouse> Is there a way/player that can play DRM mp3s? I would like to listen to an ebook but I need something to play the drm files
<bobstro> Daisuke_IPFW: good deal. what were you doing?
<Zoohouse> My mistake, I mean DRM WMA files, not MP3
<Daisuke_IPFW> bobstro: just got it set up so i can get to what i need on the home pc from the restrictive connections at school.
<Daisuke_IPFW> poor kai
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<cl187> anyone know how i can use the apt command from shell to update kernel and do i need any special repositories?
<bobstro> Daisuke_IPFW: ah fun. have you got a socks proxy going yet?
<stdin> Zoohouse: no, DRM and Linux don't work
<bobstro> Zoohouse: seriously, boycot the DRM stuff!
<Daisuke_IPFW> bobstro: not yet, i suppose i should probably figure out how, huh?
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=kai@*.ph.ph.cox.net]  by Tm_T
* kai was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (solve your nick issue less public thanks)
<bobstro> Daisuke_IPFW: check out the -D option. you may be in violation of school policy though.
<Tm_T> that was bit noisy one
<Daisuke_IPFW> hmm, one thing i haven't figured out is multiple terminal sessions in putty
<Layer8> hi all
<stdin> Daisuke_IPFW: then use konsole :)
<Dr_willis> Daisuke_Ido,  i awways just use 'screen'
<Layer8> some samba-people here?
<Daisuke_IPFW> stdin: would be nice if i were on a linux machine :)
<eean> hehe yea, I've never used putty in linux
<Dr_willis> Layer8,  lots of samba users :)
<stdin> Daisuke_IPFW: ahh, then screen is the way for you
<Layer8> Dr_willis yeah...but sone samba and kerberos pros?
<bobstro> Daisuke_IPFW: with putty, you can just duplicate the session, but you have to re-auth for each.
<Daisuke_IPFW> that's what i figured
* FJ_Sanchez syas hello
<Dr_willis> Layer8,  ive never used Kerberos - so cant help ya there.
<bobstro> Daisuke_IPFW: although you could use keys, ssh-add if you don't want to log in for each.
<stdin> Daisuke_IPFW: screen lets you login once, but have multiple shells going
<Daisuke_IPFW> screen, huh
<stdin> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<bobstro> stdin: aye, and you can leave sessions running when you exit!
<Douglas> hi.. i got intel video in my laptop, i'd like to get the console into high-res mode. I did this with ati once, think it involved some framebuffer thing. any ideas?
<Daisuke_IPFW> i'd rather not leave any sessions running
<bobstro> Daisuke_IPFW: definitely check it out if you want to launch stuff, come back to it later.
<stdin> yep, then reattach from another location too :)
<bobstro> Daisuke_IPFW: you essentially background them. certainly not required.
<Zoohouse> bobstro: ehhhh I guess you'r right... damn audio books....
<bobstro> Daisuke_IPFW: you just want remote shell, or to get out for other reasons?
<bobstro> Zoohouse: DRM is evil. completely contrary to the whole "computing ethic". they want you to be a subscriber to listen.
<Daisuke_IPFW> i was just looking for a remote shell
<bobstro> Zoohouse: you can buy CD audiobooks and just rip them as an alternative. which DRM/audiobooks?
<FJ_Sanchez> How can I speak with an Freenode admin?
<bobstro> Daisuke_IPFW: ah, ok. then i guess you're set already.
<stdin> Zoohouse: only way to get rid of DRM (without using some illegal software) that I know of it burning the files to CD (as audio disk, not data disk), then re-rip them
<Daisuke_IPFW> it's more or less just a workaround for the problem of not being able to connect to irc servers via the campus network
<bobstro> Zoohouse: audible and others let you burn a cd.
<Rebecca> Anyone here used a Logitech Quickcam Express with Kubuntu and if so, was it successful?
<bobstro> Daisuke_IPFW: ah, then set up a socks proxy with putty and you can use a pretty desktop gui irc client.
<LeeJunFan> FJ_Sanchez: if you go to the freenode page in the FAQ section it mentions a channel - #staff possibly?
<ForMatter> Bobstro,i want ask about shell programming to do ping with each computer in my network..
<FJ_Sanchez> LeeJunFan: Thanks, I should check this page
<bobstro> ForMatter: you just want to ping, or you want to do something depending on whether it responded?
<Dr_willis> ForMatter,  you want to do exactly what - with pinging each computer?
<stdin> FJ_Sanchez: join #freenode-social and ask for a staffer
<Daisuke_IPFW> bobstro: i'll have to look into it, but i'm more or less okay with irssi
<pooof> its kubuntu 7.10 estable?
<Daisuke_IPFW> pooof: magic 8-ball says "try again in 6 months"
<FJ_Sanchez> stdin: I tried this channel, but I cannot speak. no voice
<bobstro> ForMatter: ping provides a return code, or you might want something else.
<gnomefreak> pooof: hasnt been started yet. 7.04 is current rc
<Zoohouse> bobstro: yea but audio books are expansive. I am trying to listen to the books on Librarynet.com. They use DRM as a way to check out econtent like a physical library.
<VSpike> ForMatter: if you want to test which hosts are up, you could try nmap
<stdin> FJ_Sanchez: wait a while, you'll get voice, or you can PM a staffer too
<LeeJunFan> pooof: well, it's to be released in 2 days I think, so for all intents and purposes what I'm using now is final.
<Dr_willis> So far im finding the beta/current version of Feisty to work fine
<ForMatter> With shell progamming, i want make a script that can ping to other computer..
<pooof> tnx
<bobstro> Zoohouse: ah, not sure about those. hmm. get a player that has mic record and hold it up to the speakers? :)
<FJ_Sanchez> stdin: How can I know who are staffers?
<bobstro> Zoohouse: or use line-in.
<stdin> FJ_Sanchez: look here http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#helpfromstaff
<Dr_willis> ForMatter,  ok.. and what else is this script to do?
<FJ_Sanchez> There is no one OP
<bobstro> ForMatter: you can just do the ping command in your script as others suggested earlier if that's all you want.
<bobstro> ForMatter: or you can have it branch and do things depending on success/failure of ping.
<stdin> FJ_Sanchez: /who freenode/staff/* will give you a list
<Zoohouse> bobstro: haha yea :D
<bobstro> ForMatter: you might want to use fping, since it's meant more for scripts.
<VSpike> ForMatter: hate to say, but at least half the problem with programming is clearly defining and undertanding the problem/requirements
<ForMatter> Bobstro : i want how to make a ping to other computer with shell script..And if it worked can display message with ourself..
<Daisuke_IPFW> hmm
<bobstro> VSpike: unless you're in marketing.
<Dr_willis> ForMatter,  check out 'fping' then.
<Dr_willis> !info fping
<ubotu> fping: sends ICMP ECHO_REQUEST packets to network hosts. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4b2-to-ipv6-14 (edgy), package size 29 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Daisuke_IPFW> putty supports X11 forwarding, going to have to figure out how that works with windows.
<VSpike> bobstro: true :) in which case, at least half the problem is the stupid programmers who get all mathy when you tell them what you promised the customer he could have next week
<Dr_willis> Daisuke_Ido,  you need to use somthing like 'xming' to let X have some place to forward to. :)
<bobstro> Daisuke_IPFW: if you use the socks client capability, you can use any socks-aware app through your tunnel.
<Dr_willis> Daisuke_Ido,  been doing that for months now.
<stdin> Daisuke_IPFW: you need to install a X server for windows to get it working, I have done it before
<bobstro> Daisuke_IPFW: are computers at school win or linux?
<Daisuke_IPFW> win
<Daisuke_IPFW> home pc's linux
<bobstro> Daisuke_IPFW: x under windows is cool, but if you just want to use otherwise-blocked win apps, the socks proxy is perfect.
<bobstro> Daisuke_IPFW: think of it as poor-man's VPN via ssh.
<Daisuke_IPFW> heh
<ForMatter> Bobstro : i need the source shell script..
<VSpike> I use xming + openssh + cygwin to remote access my main box from work (windows) laptop
<livingdaylight> ITS THE FINAL COUNTDOWN!!!
<bobstro> ForMatter: check out the bash scripting guides Dr_willis suggested. there's a LOT to that topic that is not specific to ubuntu.
<ForMatter> Bobstro : please..I need your help..
<mikey> morning folks.  Is there any other file explorer to use than Konq?
<bobstro> ForMatter: as VSpike said, please clearly state what exactly you want to do. otherwise, i can only suggest bash scripting guides.
<Tm_T> mikey: yes, multiple, like Dolphin
<Daisuke_IPFW> dolphin looks promising
<Daisuke_IPFW> haven't tried it yet though
<mikey> I'll have a look at that one, ty
<mikey> konq seems a bit bloated for simply accessing drives and files
<bobstro> ForMatter: try here for example - http://steve-parker.org/sh/exitcodes.shtml
<Tm_T> mikey: depends, for me it's only "good" filebrowser, for lighter needs I have bash
<mikey> Dolphin in standard repos?
<Tm_T> !dolphin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dolphin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> !info dolphin
<ubotu> dolphin: File manager for KDE focusing on usability. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 238 kB, installed size 932 kB
<mikey> bash is command line, yes?
<Tm_T> mikey: yes
<CapaH> To go from Ubuntu to Kubuntu one merely types: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop   correct?
<stdin> CapaH: yes
<reydelsillon> H people. Ive recently switched over from xp to kubuntu. nice graphics :) - I got 2 hardisk instaled on the machine. a Sata disk and a Ide disk. for some reason i cant see the ide disk (that has a ntfs partition) when im using kubuntu. I thought kubuntu should automount all disk an partitions.
<stdin> reydelsillon: what does "sudo fdisk -l" show ( in konsole), post it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<stdin> l is a lowercase L
<jhutchins> !ntfs | reydelsillon
<ubotu> reydelsillon: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<reydelsillon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16131/
<kubuntu22> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Daisuke_IPFW> shouldn't the trigger for ntfs write access be !masochist ?
<WillLuongo> Daisuke_IPFW: yes
<stdin> reydelsillon: /dev/hdd1 is your NTFS partition
<reydelsillon> i want it ofcourse to be read/write :)
<stdin> reydelsillon: so follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse and use /dev/hdd1 for the partition
<reydelsillon> yes is ee that. but why dont it apear as storage media?
<stdin> reydelsillon: because it's not in /etc/fstab maybe
<WillLuongo> reydelsillon: there is a .hidden file in / that you need to delete to see it in Konqueror.
<stdin> nope
<stdin> just edit it
<stdin> don't delete it
<Dr_willis> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles . This will be removed in Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<reydelsillon> im gonna read the guide first.
<reydelsillon> I BE BACK!
<Dr_willis> Its such a good feature its being removed! :)
<WillLuongo> Dr_willis: too bad Microsoft won't do that.
<stdin> hmm, that needs a 's/will be/has been/' soon
<WillLuongo> stdin: /.hidden is symbolic link - we should probably not edit the link, but rather suggest users to remove symbolic link and replace it with empty /.hidden file or only list files they want have hidden. -- LukaRenko 2006-10-27 17:50:37
<mikey> ntfs-3g unsafe?  Guess I should tread lightly I've ben using it a few weeks
<reydelsillon>  ---- shoudl i enter this comand as it is? or does the line start with sudo?bash:~$ sudo modprobe fuse
<stdin> WillLuongo: no, because the upgrade will remove the symlink, and if it's not there, dpkg has an error
<Dr_willis> bash:~$  - is the example SHELL PROMPT.
<WillLuongo> stdin: I see.
<Dr_willis> the command is after the $
<reydelsillon> ah ok.
<JuJuBee> Someone help me with iptables?  Before vacation, I had a server running dansguardian squid and iptables working fine.  When I returned the server was off (power outage) and my students cannot access the internet.  iptables -L -v shows no rules set.
<WillLuongo> Is it worth upgrading to feisty?
<Dr_willis> WillLuongo,  if you need its features - yes. :) if you dont need any of its features.. i guess not.
<JuJuBee> I had  ---  iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8080
<stdin> WillLuongo: I'd wait untill it comes out, just in case
<JuJuBee> It does not seem to take now when I enter it.
<WillLuongo> Dr_willis: other than the directory hidden feature, what has changed?
<Dr_willis> WillLuongo,  about every thing has been updated to the latest versions. :)
<stdin> and kernel 2.6.20 is faster than 2.6.17 (IMO)
<Dr_willis> so.. i guess you could say about eveyrthing has changed..
<reydelsillon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<livingdaylight> Is Kubuntu rocking?
<reydelsillon> i dont understand
<kubuntu22> livingdaylight: yes
<livingdaylight> whenever i mention Ubuntu+kde people tell me to use Mepis
<bobstro> JuJuBee: did you have that in an init script?
<Daisuke_IPFW> ...why in $DEITY's name would they do that?
<reydelsillon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Daisuke_IPFW> i seriously doubt anyone here would have told you that.
<JuJuBee> bobstro : no, how do I make the rules set at startup?
<livingdaylight> is the new kde 3.5.5 really awesome?
<bobstro> livingdaylight: i used meps a couple of years ago. it's fine, but i much prefer kubuntu.
<Daisuke_IPFW> the "new" kde is 3.5.6, and it's nice.
<reydelsillon> bad file.... here! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16134/
<livingdaylight> bobstro: what makes you say that? I heard many times that Mepis does kde better
<mikey> debian seems a bit faster than kubuntu.  Anyone have the same experience?
<bobstro> JuJuBee: usually, you launch your firewall etc. in the initscripts at book. ubuntu comes with several programs that will help with this (e.g. firestarter).
<livingdaylight> i've always used gnome and therefore ubuntu, but i might like to check out kde 3.5.5 see what is going on that is new
<stdin> reydelsillon: you need to make the directory first "sudo mkdir /media/hdd1"
<JuJuBee> I'm new to setting up a firewall, should I install firestarter on server?
<bobstro> livingdaylight: kde, perhaps. the problem -- and again this was two years ago -- was that mepis wasn't "exactly debian", so i found things broke. same can be said for kubuntu, but MUCH BROADER support.
<livingdaylight> Kubuntu is a bit of a secondary project at Canonical?
<bobstro> JuJuBee: to be clear - you want to set up a NAT firewall for classroom machines, right?
<reydelsillon> ah..... ther it is
<bobstro> JuJuBee: you want to redirect them to a proxy?
<JuJuBee> I simply want to redirect all port 80 traffic to go through Dandguardian and Squid.
<JuJuBee> I want a transparent proxy.
<reydelsillon> nice. now i need to have access to it. i have no permition to write/read on it.
<stdin> livingdaylight: no, kubuntu = ((ubuntu-gnome)+kde). it's as official as ubuntu is
<bobstro> JuJuBee: ah. there are howtos on that. i think what happened is that your iptables commands weren't in a script to be re-run at boot.
<reydelsillon> and make the change permanent
<mikey> works calls.  see all later.
<reydelsillon> thats the fstab file, right? and use this comand? -/dev/hda1     /media/hda1    ntfs-fuse       auto,gid=1002,umask=0007       0       0
<JuJuBee> bobstro : I think so too.  When I tried to enter the command, iptables still shows empty.
<JuJuBee> I had  ---  iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8080
<JuJuBee> When I enter it now, still empty...
<bobstro> JuJuBee: no errors then?
<livingdaylight> Should Adept be immediately ditched and replaced in favour of Synaptic?
<bobstro> JuJuBee: my iptables is rusty... but i thought port stuff wasn't in nat. lemme check.
<JuJuBee> No errors.
<livingdaylight> stdin: no way. Gnome is ubuntu's first love
<JuJuBee> bobstro : all the how-to's say to use -t nat...
<stdin> livingdaylight: and your point is?
<Daisuke_IPFW> livingdaylight: no, adept should not be ditched
<livingdaylight> stdin: that therefore more care goes into ubuntu
<stdin> livingdaylight: nope
<bobstro> JuJuBee: ok, it's been awhile. and you're doing iptables -nvL -t nat to view?
<_Johny> Is anyone using his digital camera in Kubuntu?
<stdin> livingdaylight: even mark uses kubunru
<livingdaylight> Daisuke_IPFW: last time i used kubuntu everyone avoided adept, it was not as good as synaptic, has it been improved
<Daisuke_IPFW> it's gotten a lot better
<stdin> mark as in mark shuttleworth
<JuJuBee> Ah, was doing iptables -L -v, without the -t nat.  There the little buggers are.
<Daisuke_IPFW> especially with the feisty release
<livingdaylight> stdin: is that true? or just a rumour?
<bobstro> JuJuBee: ah, ok. good. sounds like it *is* being run then.
<stdin> livingdaylight: he's said it in interviews
<WillLuongo> I am experiencing unusually slow internet connection on my KUBuntu box. Other computers on the network seem unaffected. Any ideas?
<livingdaylight> stdin: a long time ago.
<stdin> WillLuongo: disable IPv6
<bobstro> WillLuongo: no tor proxy?
<stdin> livingdaylight: a week or two ago actually
<livingdaylight> stdin: maybe he uses SuSE now
<WillLuongo> stdin: how can I disable IPv6
<stdin> !ipv6 | WillLuongo
<ubotu> WillLuongo: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<livingdaylight> stdin: oh, i didn't read that interview, you know where?
<reydelsillon> what is the comand for editing fstab?
<stdin> livingdaylight: it was a podcast interview, on the linux-action-show, http://www.linuxactionshow.com/?p=100
<reydelsillon> i dont know where its located.
<stdin> reydelsillon: (easiest way): kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<bobstro> stdin: is that a decent podcast?
<bobstro> stdin: i've got too many linux shows already but always can replace a dud.
<reydelsillon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16135/
<stdin> bobstro: yeah, it's quite a good one, one of the few I regularly listen to
<JuJuBee> bobstro : so now that it is in the iptables, I should be able to view the log with tail -f /var/log/squid/access.log , but nothing shows when I try to browse from a student workstation...
<bobstro> stdin: thanks, adding it tomy list.
<bobstro> JuJuBee: nothing shows, as in it fails?
<livingdaylight> stdin: thanks amigo
<stdin> :)
<JuJuBee> bobstro : cannot browse from student computer and nothing show sin the log...
<WillLuongo> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16136/
<WillLuongo> stdin: any ideas?
<bobstro> JuJuBee: hmm. ok, that command looks like it just changes the dport, but again i'm rusty with iptables. everything's ok with squid?
<stdin> WillLuongo: that's the standard wacom errors, nothing to worry about. you can get rid of them if you want
<stdin> !baddevice
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168 then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<JuJuBee> I think so...  How can I check?
<bobstro> JuJuBee: *anything* in logs?
<reydelsillon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16135/
<bobstro> JuJuBee: make sure htey're running etc.
<stdin> reydelsillon: yeah, logout of the root session, just type "exit"
<JuJuBee> DG and Squid are running.
<bobstro> JuJuBee: hmm. i'm looking at this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=320733
<bobstro> JuJuBee: there is a note about transparent mode broken in edgy. have you upgraded recently?
<JuJuBee> Using Feisty
<bobstro> JuJuBee: did you use a howto when setting it up? also, has it worked since you went to feisty (if you upgraded)?
<bobstro> JuJuBee: there are a lot of variations in how it can be set up.
<JuJuBee> Yes, used a how-to and yes it did work.  only thing that changed was power outage.
<bobstro> JuJuBee: ok. which howto?
<JuJuBee> Several, Ones from ubuntuforums, and others...
<bobstro> JuJuBee: the power outage makes me think an init script isn't getting run, but it sounds like at least your iptables setup ran.
<WillLuongo> brb
<wienczny_> hi
<wienczny_> Where can I configure the items shown in the kde-logout screen?
<bobstro> JuJuBee: i had expected to see a destination IP in that iptables command but that probably varies by setup.
<reydelsillon> what does this mean? root@tulkas-desktop:~# sudo mount -a
<reydelsillon> [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<JuJuBee> bobstro : funny thing is that I can browse to an internal webserver, just not outside the classroom.
<bobstro> JuJuBee: it looks to me like that iptables command is re-writing the destination PORT but not the IP.
<Cosmo_> I installedthe LPR driver for my printer(brother intellifax 1840C) and it lists it,  however when I try to print a test page it gives me an error /usr/bin/lpr -P 'FAX1840C'  /usr/share/apps/kdeprint/testprint.ps execution failed with message  /usr/bin/lpr : the printer or class was not found anyone know how to fix this?
<stdin> reydelsillon: just add an empty new line to the end of /etc/fstab
<bobstro> JuJuBee: are all the outside access requests going through your linux box?
<JuJuBee> Yes, all requests...
<JuJuBee> I am hijacking port 80 traffic and filtering it.
<bobstro> JuJuBee: again, looks like dest port is being re-written, but *not* redirecting to the proxy IP. not knowing your setup, i'm speculating here.
<bobstro> JuJuBee: well, you're definitely re-writing the dest port.
<reydelsillon> ok its passed.
<reydelsillon> thanks
<reydelsillon> i double click at the hdd icon and get : You do not have enough permissions to read file:///media/hdd1
<bobstro> JuJuBee: i'd have expected it to also specificy the proxy IP address in the re-write. looking at that, i suspect a tcpdump on the outside would show the request going to destination in URL but with dest port 8080.
<Rebecca> is there an option for setting up a software based, 2 drive striped raid array when installing?
<JuJuBee> bobstro : sorry, you lost me...
<wienczny_> I would like to forbid some users to do a shutdown from the kde-logout dialog. how can I do that?
<bobstro> JuJuBee: your iptables command doesnt' specify a destination IP, just a port to re-write.
<JuJuBee> corret, but port 8080 is dansquardian.
<bobstro> JuJuBee: but on what machine?
<JuJuBee> Same.
<bobstro> JuJuBee: and what is telling NAT that?
<JuJuBee> dg, squid, iptables all on same machine.
<bobstro> JuJuBee: sorry, not trying to confuse.
<WillLuongo> I removed the wacom and ipv6 and reset. Now I don't have graphical login (KDM/
<bobstro> JuJuBee: but... that nat command appears to re-write ONLY the dest port.
<WillLuongo> and I can't startx
<reydelsillon> must i had this piece to the fstab? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16138/  i dont have nvidia........
<bobstro> JuJuBee: in other words, was there a 2nd iptables command perhaps?'
<JuJuBee> No, I only had the one.
<bobstro> JuJuBee: is eth0 your INSIDE or OUTSIDE interface?
<_Johny> The problem is, when I switch to another session, or try to lock one my screen goes black, everything hangs and the unique solution is to reboot the machine..
<_Johny> I'm using 2.6.17-11-generic kernel and running Kubuntu edgy 6.10 with fglrx drivers
<bobstro> JuJuBee: for example, in http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-setup-transparent-proxy-squid-howto.html they show "iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth1 -p tcp dport 80 -j DNAT to 192.168.1.1:3128" (note the dest ip) for the INSIDE interface.
<JuJuBee> Currently both until I receive another ethernet card.
<maki> i have problem with alsa
<reydelsillon> i double click at the hdd icon and get : You do not have enough permissions to read file:///media/hdd1
<reydelsillon> must i had this piece to the fstab? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16138/  i dont have nvidia........
<wienczny_> WillLuongo: cat you post the end of /var/log/Xorg.log to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<maki> arecord
<maki> ALSA lib pcm_dsnoop.c:558:(snd_pcm_dsnoop_open) unable to open slave
<maki> arecord: main:550: audio open error: Device or resource busy
<JuJuBee> bobstro : yes.  some how-to's use -DNAT and others do not.  The one I followed did not and it worked.  AT lease it worked last week.
<bobstro> JuJuBee: er, wait. is this linux box a router to the outside?
<lyam> where can i set path to java in firefox? it seems firefox cant find it
<WillLuongo> wienczny: I am not on the KUbuntu computer. Is there a way to do that from a terminal?
<bobstro> JuJuBee: this one DOES use DNAT though - "iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth1 -p tcp dport 80 -j DNAT to 192.168.1.1:3128" (what you wrote earlier).
<bobstro> er wups
<bobstro> wrong paste, sorry
<JuJuBee> bobstro : not exactly.  It is attached to my wifi router (switch on back).  All workstations are using wireless.
<wienczny_> WillLuongo: mmh. should be.
<JuJuBee> No, I did not use DNAT.
<HymnToLife> WillLuongo, not on the Ubuntu pastebin (that I know of) but you could always put it somewhere else
<JuJuBee> --to-port 8080
<jhutchins> WillLuongo:  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<bobstro> JuJuBee: yeah, my bad.
<jhutchins> WillLuongo: Are you accessing the system vi ssh or telnet?
<WillLuongo> jhutchins: I am sitting at a computer next to the one with Kubuntu
<WillLuongo> jhutchins: so I am directly logged in, with no GUI
<jhutchins> WillLuongo: Ok, so ... were you asking how to get the X.0.log info to the pastebin?
<WillLuongo> jhutchins: From the terminal, yes.
<jhutchins> try less +G /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<wienczny_> WillLuongo: do you have ssh etc. running on the ubuntu-machine? then you could copy it over and past from the win machine...
<WillLuongo> wienczny_: I do not know
<jhutchins> WillLuongo: You should be able to copy text from the terminal and paste it to the pastebin.
<WillLuongo> jhutchins: how do I get to pastebin with no web browser?
<jhutchins> WillLuongo: Oh. So the computer you're on is not actually logged in to the linux box.
<reydelsillon> i double click at the hdd icon and get : You do not have enough permissions to read file:///media/hdd1
<reydelsillon> must i had this piece to the fstab? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16138/  i dont have nvidia........
<WillLuongo> jhutchins: correct.
<jhutchins> WillLuongo: enter the command lynx, see if it does anything.
<WillLuongo> jhutchins: I am using my windows box to ask for help with my broken Kubuntu box. :D
<WillLuongo> lynx?
<WillLuongo> ok
<wienczny_> WillLuongo: get winscp or putty an login to the ubuntu-machine.
<bobstro> JuJuBee: well, without knowing more details, all i can suggest is looking at that iptables command. i just entered it, and it re-writes the ports but not the destination ip.
<bobstro> JuJuBee: also if that machine is not the gateway, do you need to set up browsers to use it as a proxy?
<WillLuongo> jhutchins: nope
<WillLuongo> wienczny_: Do I need to do anythign to turn on ssh?
<JuJuBee> That machine is currently set as teh gateway for the computers
<bobstro> JuJuBee: again, a lot varies depending on how you set it up. sorry i can't help more.
<wienczny_> I'm not sure if ssh is installed by default...
<jhutchins> WillLuongo: You may need to do /etc/init.d/ssh start
<jhutchins> wienczny_: Installed but not active iirc.
<WillLuongo> jhutchins: it says no such file or directory.
<WillLuongo> jhutchins: can I apt-get?
<wienczny_> jhutchins: openssh-server ist installed?
<jhutchins> You can also install telnetd.
<jhutchins> WillLuongo: Yes.  If you don't have an ssh client on your windows box, install telnetd instead.
<WillLuongo> jhutchins: I have ssh client, but no server on Kubuntu it appears
<wienczny_> WillLuongo: aptitude install openssh-server should do that
<jhutchins> Not sure telnetd actually does anything useful, glad you have ssh.
<reydelsillon> stdin: you here?
<stdin> reydelsillon: for a couple mins, yeah
<Sharketor> hello all
<reydelsillon> i got stuck.
<reydelsillon> i double click at the hdd icon and get : You do not have enough permissions to read file:///media/hdd1
<WillLuongo> wienczny_: Do I need to do any configuration?
<reydelsillon> must i had this piece to the fstab? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16138/  i dont have nvidia........
<wienczny_> WillLuongo: it should work out of the box
<stdin> reydelsillon: just have the "fuse" part, not the rest
<stdin> reydelsillon: and show what "ls -ld /media/hdd1" shows
<dwidmann> !!!!!
<dwidmann> Crap, not again!
<wienczny_> WillLuongo: is a sshd process running?
<reydelsillon> stdin: i added fuse to the last line.
<reydelsillon> i still get : You do not have enough permissions to read file:///media/hdd1
<WillLuongo> wienczny_: how can I find out? When I tell it to start it says open fail
<stdin> reydelsillon: show what "ls -ld /media/hdd1" shows
<wienczny_> WillLuongo: ps aux | grep sshd should give two results
<dwidmann> Seems the Nvidia-glx module is broken yet again :( And right on top of release day too
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*n=kai@*.ph.ph.cox.net]  by Tm_T
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<FrozenPlasma> Hello! I just installed Kubuntu 7 without problems - but when i try to boot into kubuntu nothing happens. I can choose the OS in grub an after the black screen with the kubuntu logo appears...but nothing else. Do I have to type sth. before startig? I rememeber sth. like "aspi ??!"?
<WillLuongo> wienczny_: yes it does
<reydelsillon> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16141/
<wienczny_> WillLuongo: one line ending in /usr/sbin/sshd? Then its running and you should be able to connect
<WillLuongo> wienczny_: yes
<dwidmann> FrozenPlasma: try pressing "Ctrl + alt + F2" and it should give you a terminal, you hope.
<WillLuongo> wienczny_: is there a way I can double check my IP?
<stdin> reydelsillon: did you add "fuse" to /etc/fstab or /etc/modules ?
<hegemon_> hello. I ve got some problems with adept ;/ Can you help me or redirect somewhere else where somebody can help me?
<FrozenPlasma> dwidmann: and then?
<wienczny_> WillLuongo: ip addr show
<reydelsillon> i addes only the line "fuse" to the end of fstab
<dwidmann> FrozenPlasma: and then log in, type "startx", and see what error you're getting, supposing you're getting an error when trying to start x
<stdin> reydelsillon: no, add it to the end of /etc/modules, not fstab
<_Johny> Can "katapult" open a whole album in Amarok?
<reydelsillon> ahhhhh ok.
<wienczny_> WillLuongo: there ist an entry for eth0 or any other device you are using. there should be a line with your ip
<WillLuongo> wienczny_: I am in. Turns out I had the wrong IP
<FrozenPlasma> ok - i'll try. see you in a few minutes :)
<stdin> reydelsillon: then show me the line you added to fatab (the one with /dev/hdd1 on it)
<wienczny_> WillLuongo: Then just get the contents of the Xorg.0.log and paste it
<bobstro> JuJuBee: one last try. do you see rule being hit when you view iptables?
<hegemon_> My adept manager won't start. it complains taht some other process is using dbase but i killed all apt and adept related processes. What should I do?
<reydelsillon> "fuse" was already in the etc/modules file - i deleted "fuse" from fstab - here is the line : /dev/hdd1     /media/hdd1    ntfs-fuse       auto,gid=1001,umask=0007       0       0
<stdin> !aptfix | hegemon_
<ubotu> hegemon_: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<WillLuongo> wienczny_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16142/
<hegemon_> ubotu: thanks it worked
<wienczny_> WillLuongo: Thats all?
<WillLuongo> wienczny_: That's all the stuff at the end.
<WillLuongo> wienczny_: Do you want the whole thing?
<reydelsillon> stdin: "fuse" was already in the etc/modules file - i deleted "fuse" from fstab - here is the line : /dev/hdd1     /media/hdd1    ntfs-fuse       auto,gid=1001,umask=0007       0       0    ---- look here. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16143/
<wienczny_> WillLuongo: yeah. Those lines are just warnings that should not kill your XServer
<stdin> reydelsillon: try "sudo umount /dev/hdd1", then do "sudo mount -a"
<WillLuongo> wienczny_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16144/
<WillLuongo> Whoop
<reydelsillon> root@tulkas-desktop:~# sudo mount -a
<reydelsillon> mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs-fuse'
<WillLuongo> I think I see it
<RealisticDragon> woo, i have flash working on PPC with kubuntu :)
<wienczny_> WillLuongo: Ah. could you post your xorg.conf plz?
<eagles0513875> WillLuongo: the nvidia driver broke my x
<eagles0513875> im back in default config
<WillLuongo> eagles0513875: That happened to me too. Can you still log in with KDM?
<TonyTone17> can anyone help me, i am tryin to boot kubuntu 6.10 and it always freezes saying /dev/hdc errors
<eagles0513875> nope cant get a login screen nothing
<reydelsillon> stdin: root@tulkas-desktop:~# sudo mount -a
<reydelsillon> mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs-fuse'
<wienczny_> WillLuongo. I think when you deleted the wacom section you did not remove all references.
<WillLuongo> wienczny_: I think so too. I am working on it now.
<stdin> reydelsillon: hmm
<stdin> reydelsillon: did you install ntfsprogs ?
<reydelsillon> not that i know of.
<stdin> reydelsillon: the 1st instruction on the page "sudo apt-get install libfuse2 ntfsprogs fuse-utils"
<reydelsillon> omg. ofcourse. i didnt get that error so i did not do it a couple of mins ago.
<reydelsillon> lets see
<JuJuBee> how do I reload iptables after I make changes/additions ?
<TonyTone17> can anyone help me, i am tryin to boot kubuntu 6.10 and it always freezes saying /dev/hdc errors
<WillLuongo> wienczny_: it is not letting me su nano xorg.conf any ideas?
<reydelsillon> stdin. i can access the disk now.
<stdin> :)
<reydelsillon> what is starnge theres no files or folders inside.
<wienczny_> WillLuongo: try sudo instead of su ;-)
<WillLuongo> wienczny_: OH! LOL
<reydelsillon> stdin: i booted kubuntu and plugged the hardisk and the got into irc and start asking. its no way the data is not there.
<WillLuongo> wienczny_: I knew that too...
<WillLuongo> wienczny_: I am back in action now. thank you so much for your time.
<reydelsillon> im gonna do a quick check from windows ..... /me prays to all gods.
<stdin> reydelsillon: I don't know about that, I don't have a ntfs partition to test
<wienczny_> WillLuongo. np
<acidBURN> is there a way to setup konqueror browser to use firefox extentsion
<wienczny_> acidBURN: You could start rewriting konqueror...
<jbruckman> so, i tried reconfiguring the xserver, and I'm still where I was. I am using feisty fawn, and since I installed the restricted nvidia drivers, my display hasn't been able to go above 640x800
<acidBURN> sure I could.... let me see where my basic disk...
<WillLuongo> eagles0513875: So you get to a black screen to login?
<WillLuongo> eagles0513875: when you try startx what happens?
<dwidmann> jbruckman: the nvidia driver seems to be givnig all sorts of trouble in feisty atm. I personally am going to roll back to kernel 2.6.20-13 (with related packages too)
<jbruckman> dwidmann: sigh... okay. are they working on it, do you know?
<wienczny_> acidBURN: konqueror is completly different to firefox. firefox ist build on XUL and gecko. konqueror uses qt4. You don't have a chance to get a firefox extension to run on konqueror
<underdog5004> I just downloaded a .run file. how can I use it? It's a game installer, btw.
<eagles0513875> no screen whatso ever just a curso blinking and that is it
<dwidmann> jbruckman: not sure
<TonyTone17> can anyone help me? i am having errors while tryin to boot the kubuntu 6.10 - it freezes giving i/o errors on dev/hdc
<acidBURN> that the kicker... konqueror is great... however... it lacks in the browser dept.
<jbruckman> wienczny_: you do if you reverse engineer it and recode it. :-p
<acidBURN> for the web
<eagles0513875> brb
<intelikey> underdog5004 sh file.run
<WillLuongo> eagles0513875: ok
<underdog5004> thanks, intelikey
<TonyTone17> .run file is a superzip archive
<underdog5004> it's working!!
<dwidmann> I just commented on a potentially related bug report. It might be it, and if it is there might be a fix (whether it will make feisty or not I don't know)
<acidBURN> wienczny: firefox has it over konqueror for the web.
<stanley> hi guys...how can i get the latest version of firefox using apt get??
<stanley> i kno there is a wiki that shows u how to do so
<jbruckman> i'll talk to my buddy. he's on the dev team.
<acidBURN> wienczny: however, konqueror is a great desktop browser...
<underdog5004> http://icculus.org/~ravage/ <-- Linux games and game add-ons
<wienczny_> acidBURN: both browser are great. just take that one that fits best
* jbruckman likes firefox 
<acidBURN> I was trying to stay with one....
* intelikey doesnt
<jbruckman> lol
<acidBURN> but it would appear.....its not the case
<eagles0513875> WillLuongo: got it to work with the nvidia driver from nvidia i just didnt start the x server
<acidBURN> I feel konqueror could be made better.... ( ie my explorer)
<WillLuongo> eagles0513875: So it is working correctly now?
<wienczny_> acidBURN: It would be great if firefox and konqueror could share configuration and bookmarks. Or something like a konqueror tab in firefox would be cool
<jbruckman> i'm going to try editing the xorg.conf file to see if i can fix my resolution problem
<Krafa> hola
<Krafa> algun espaol?
<intelikey> acidBURN ?    konq would be better if more like explorer ?    or konq is too much like explorer ?
<eagles0513875> yes it is
<acidBURN> wienczny: and social bookmarking...
<acidBURN> wienczny: want konq, better than MS explorer.... much better
<acidBURN> find out that I could open a term in konq, while surfing..
<stanley> hi um...i'm tryna get the most recent version of firefox
<stanley> can someone point me in the right direction
<intelikey> imo.  most people that compare konq and ff and dis on konq have not actually used konq very much and have not explored it's functionality and potential.
<dwidmann> I'll be right back ... going to see if I've got all the 2.6.20-13 stuff I need to stick with it
<intelikey> !ff | stanley
<ubotu> stanley: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<plbgnr> hello, does anybody use partition image ? it wants to create /dev/dm inode after start, but it looks like  nothing is happening when I choose 'Yes' as answer to " Do you want this inode to be created for you now ?"
<plbgnr> ...I use dapper...
<stanley> aright
<stanley> thanx ubotu
<intelikey> !thanks | stanley
<charlesHKG> how can I setup grub to allow me to choose between booting to kubuntu on my towers HDD and my USB HDD???
<ubotu> stanley: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<stanley> haha
<intelikey> charlesHKG edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hugeta> hi where java dev use in kubuntu cause to many choise in adept anyone can help me
<intelikey> !grub | charlesHKG
<ubotu> charlesHKG: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hugeta> hi anybody home
<hugeta> i need some help
<charlesHKG> ok....thanks
<WillLuongo> hugeta: What is up?
<hugeta> hi bro  what the name java dev if i want to install java
<intelikey> and that assumes that your box can boot the usb device from bios.
<eagles0513875> what pkg do i have to download to enable mp3 support in amarok
<hugeta> cause to many choice in adept
<WillLuongo> hugeta: are you trying to install a java plugin for your browser?
<hugeta> not i want instal java development enviroment for programing
<hugeta> sooryy i'm tottaly new in ubuntu
<WillLuongo> eagles0513875: It should prompt you to automically install them when you try to play an mp3
<hugeta> he he he he he he h
<eagles0513875> but it freezes
<WillLuongo> eagles0513875: It was waiting for me to put in the superuser password, I think. I got it through that.
<Darthweda> hi
<intelikey> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<WillLuongo> hugeta: You might like eclipse
<eagles0513875> im using feisty i dont know whether its buggy in feisty
<Darthweda> how i change the server?
<WillLuongo> eagles0513875: I don't know in Feisty either, I still use Edgy, sorry.
<hugeta> eclipse what.... i never heard before cause im to loong in mars
<intelikey> Darthweda which server ?
<Darthweda> gamesurge
<WillLuongo> hugeta: if you use adept you can filter out just eclipse stuff
<WillLuongo> hugeta: it is a java IDE
<intelikey> Darthweda mmm sorry dik
<intelikey> idk
<Darthweda> ^
<hugeta> i ussualy use vb 6.0 for desktop programing and java too
<Darthweda> k
<Darthweda> cu
<WillLuongo> hugeta: I guess I don't know what you are asking...
<Shalaptop1> someone know what i can use for my server for everyoen can upload picture, sorta like photobucket or imagehack, but wihtout need to log on or something ? just a simple thingy for uplaod shit ?
<Shalaptop1> i use kubuntu with apache <.<
<Shalaptop1> server lamp D:
<intelikey> WillLuongo i think he's asking what packages he'll need to do java development in linux ...    not sure either.
<intelikey> Shalaptop1 ftpd ?
<tdn> Opening new SSH connections is very slow on my machines. Do you have any idea what can cause this? It seems like it waits for something. DNS maybe? strace available here: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/p/?paste=496
<Shalaptop1> i don't know how to use ftpd <.<
<dwidmann> I guess that was a no-go :( Looks like I'm stuck with VESA for a while
<Shalaptop1> but i mean by website, not ftp anyway D:
<hugeta> i ussualy use vb 6.0 for develop some desktop application like trading app,...and etc
<intelikey> Shalaptop1 ah   yeah  some part/s of  LAMP
<intelikey> !lamp | Shalaptop1
<ubotu> Shalaptop1: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<intelikey> but i don't know anything about networking/webservers
<WillLuongo> hugeta: Eclipse is similar to VB 6 but for Java in Linux.
<Shalaptop1> ubotu: i installed a server lamp who work good, but now i want use it for ppl can upload picture on it by the web browser
<Shalaptop1> !linux | intelikey
<ubotu> intelikey: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Shalaptop1> lmao
<Shalaptop1> </jokes>
<hugeta> he he he he that what i need bro.....
<intelikey> Shalaptop1 np.   #apache   or  ##linux   might be a good place to ask....
<hugeta> maybe  u can help me what the name pacnkage enclipse in adept
<fyrmedic> So I have seen a lot of people talking about how good beryl is. So I installed it, but I can't seem to get it to work. Any suggestions?
<WillLuongo> hugeta: you can either use adept to get it or you can copy and paste this in a console apt-get install eclipse
<fyrmedic> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<intelikey> eclipse - Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE
<jhutchins> fyrmedic: That's about how it goes.  Works for some people who have the right cards and settings, doesn't for many.
<fyrmedic> jhutchins: ok, I'll try working through it. I am in a couple of forums reading up. Thanks. You think it is worth the time?
<jhutchins> fyrmedic: How big is your monitor?
<hugeta> ok got it thank a lot bro
<fyrmedic> jhutchins: 15" notebook
<WillLuongo> hugeta: No problem
<jhutchins> fyrmedic: No.  You won't be happy with it, you need at least a 19".  It may be amusing to see the screen effects, but I doubt if you'll want to work in it.  Also, laptop hardare is notoriously difficult to deal with to begin with.
<jhutchins> fyrmedic: These new "3D" desktops are most useful if you often have multiple windows on the screen.  If you usually have your top window maximized, they won't do much for you.
<fyrmedic> jhutchins; ok I think I am out on it based on that.
<Sanne> hi
<Kamui> anyone have any suggestions for using kubuntu on my tablet pc?
<fyrmedic> jhutchins; thanks for your time.
<eagles0513875> is ntfs-3g compatible with a 64 bit os reason i ask is that it locks up my system when im on my windows partition and i cant log in
<zouzou85> hi guys, how do i delete a repo source using a terminal?
<vinces1979> zouzou85: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<zouzou85> thanx
<vinces1979> np
<luca> hi everyone
<WillLuongo> hi luca
<luca> does anybody here own a Dell Inspiron6400 with nvidia card?
<luca> hi WillLuongo
<wolferine> luca, why, having issues with it?
<laervian10> wolferine nope I wanna buy one and I'd like to know if there are any problems with the hardware :D
<wolferine> ah, google would probably be a MUCH better place for that
<judgen> hmm that was unpleaseant
<laervian10> wolferine maybe but it also takes quite longer :D
<judgen> i tried gnome again =P
<hak5fan> Hi. I reinstalled recently and have to recopile my kernel. I've done it before, but now I can't get to the configuration screen, make menuconfig gives me errors: I followed this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157560  herer are the error messages http://p.rc6.org/index.php?id=7cf17b882d
<hak5fan> what's wrong
<hugeta> who knows gambas
<acme> dfg
<dany_21> hak5fan: "curses.h: No such file or directory" install some packages starting with "libcurses...-dev"
<dany_21> hak5fan: or "ncurses".. or somwthing like that
<balaji> can anone help me in configuring a huawei modem in kubuntu?
<balaji> EC325?
<dany_21> hak5fan: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=curses.h&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=edgy&arch=i386
<hak5fan> dany_21: I'll give it a try
<balaji> can anyone pls help?
<hak5fan> dany_21: It worked
<hak5fan> dany_21: Thank you
<dany_21> hak5fan: np
<hugeta> ada anak indonesia enggak ya
<qsu> guys i have a 256 mb memeroy usb stick and i want to put kubuntu on it, is that possible and where do i find good docs
<balaji> with 256 i dont think u can install kubuntu
<judgen> balaji: he could make a minimal ubuntu livecd with only kde-core on. Will not have much functionality though unless you have internet
<hugeta> how many mb for install kubuntu in memery stick
<qsu> i have another usb stick with 128 mb maybe i could combine them
<judgen> hugeta: for base+xserver+kde-core 242 base+xserver+kde-base~420 and base+xserver+kde even bigger
<judgen> qsu: you can just put the needed base install in the small one and the debs for the apps you need on the other usb stick
<kubuntu22> Bet this place is going to be busy come this thursday :)
<qsu> oke, and where can i find good docs to do this
<judgen> kubuntu22: probably
<judgen> qsu: wiki.ubuntu.com
<psb154> is it worth downloading the beta now and using the apt update facility to get the latest changes after release?
<apokryphos> psb154: well the release candidate is out now, even
<Briareos_> how can i check when a specific username was used/online the last time?
<apokryphos> Briareos_: /msg nickserv info username
<Briareos_> thanks
<unix_infidel> do we have an rc yet?
<unix_infidel> its 2 days till final release.
<unix_infidel> and i believe yesterday was when some select people already got some isos.
<jermain> hi everyone
<jermain> I need help: my scanner isnt recognized by Kooka even though i installed SANE
<jermain> does anyone know what to do?
<sparrw> why might audio being played from a CD be going through the Master Mono channel on my sound card (as reported by alsamixer and kmix)?
<silicium> hi :) this is just a test :>
<BishiNightBird> ok?
<Gtwy> anyone with a laptop with 1280x800 check this out: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/53434721/ might work with your theme, might not
<psb154> jermain, is your scanner a usb scanner?
<Exal> anyone know how I can install kubuntu with no graphics?
<Exal> which command
<jermain> psb154 yes it is
<balaji> <judgen>ok i didnt know that  iam sorry probably this should suffice
<jermain> kooka keeps telling me my system doesnt provide a SANE installation
<psb154> jermain, you need to copy a file from the installation CD (windows) and edit a file.
<jermain> oh
<jermain> sane is an emulation program?
<psb154> I can prolly talk  you through it but do you have the CD?
<jermain> gimme some time to look for it
<jermain> :)
<psb154> k
<jermain> got it
<psb154> good
<jermain> its in the cd rom now :)
<psb154> lets install xsane first ok, sudo apt-get install xsane
<jermain> k
<jermain> its installing now
<jermain> done
<psb154> excellent :-)
<jermain> :) i feel so pro
<psb154> look on the cd and find a .bin file.
<psb154> the .bin file will look something like snape25.bin for example
<jermain> eep,.. i see no content on the cd
<psb154> sudo mount /media/cdrom
<jermain> command not found -.-
<psb154> or mount /media/cd    and then press the tab key
<psb154> mount
<jermain> but the gui opened /media/cdrom0
<psb154> good oh
<psb154> mount /media/cdrom0     wot does that do?
<jermain> i tried mounting the cdrom0 but i got
<jermain> jermain@jermain:/media$ mount /media/cdrom0
<jermain> mount: block device /dev/hdd is write-protected, mounting read-only
<jermain> mount: /dev/hdd already mounted or /media/cdrom0 busy
<jermain> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdd is already mounted on /media/cdrom0
<psb154> fine no problem
<jermain> cool
<psb154> now: cd /media/cdrom0
* psb154 is a command line nuta
<jermain> done
<jermain> :)
<jermain> oooh
<psb154> now: find / -name *.bin
<jermain> if i do ls
<jermain> i can see the content!
<jermain> oh okay
* psb154 is getting all excited...
<jermain> :)
<gioacchino> hello' all
<gioacchino> I have a problem with firefox
<jermain> i think i should have piped it to less..
<jermain> hi gio
<gioacchino> I can't use pdf stamp
<PhinnFort> gioacchino: who hasn't?
<psb154> jermain... sorry mate that should have been: find /media/cdrom0 -name *.bin
<psb154> jermain ctrl + c
<gioacchino> when I try to stamp a file with firefox I have only 3 possibility
<jermain> :)
<gioacchino> PhinnFort: when I try to stamp a file with firefox I have only 3 possibility
<jermain> ah thats better
<jermain> :p
<jermain> got 7 results
<psb154> tell me...
<jermain> I'll paste them, 1 sec
<gioacchino> but If I go on my Kcontrol I have 6 printer
<psb154> you might get flamed if you paste here
<gioacchino> PhinnFort:  but If I go on my Kcontrol I have 6 printer
<jermain> 7 lines
<jermain> its a forgivable sin right?
<jermain> :o
<psb154> jermain what is your scanner called, brand and model
<jermain> epson perfection 3940
<psb154> na they get right miffed :-)
<jermain> ^^
<psb154> ok does one of the file names look like the model number?
<gioacchino> PhinnFort:  pn firefox I have laserjet (my hardware printer) , default( this is equal to laserjet), print on file (this prin in a PS file)
<jermain> ope, but one is called scanassistant, might that be it?
<PhinnFort> gioacchino: sorry, I don't use Firefox
<PhinnFort> gioacchino: tried Konqueror or Opera?
<gioacchino> :|
<PhinnFort> ;)
<psb154> jermain, can you copy and paste all the names on one line.
<gioacchino> Konqueror work with all printers...
<jermain> @PhinnFort: Blasphemy!
<jermain> k
<PhinnFort> jermain: ?
<PhinnFort> OPERA OPERA OPERA
<gioacchino> I know opera is very good
<gioacchino> but I prefer  Firefox
<jermain> eventmanager filemanager, imageclippallette, scanassistant and EPCOPY
<Sek> I can't find any info with google on getting xvkbd or gok to work with gdm, anyone have any ideas on getting gdm to run an app after initializing the prompt?
<PhinnFort> Opera is the best, smallest, fastest, most innovative browser
<jermain> these are all folders
* psb154 is using opera as an irc client right now...
<jermain> and each contains a bin called
<jermain> layout.bin
<gioacchino> anybody can help me ?
<psb154> jermain, are they file names that end with .bin, like epcopy.bin ?
<PhinnFort> gioacchino: have you tried in #firefox?
<gioacchino> thanks
<jermain> no, all the bin files are called layout.bin
<psb154> jermain, there should be a unique file on that there CD that ends with .bin. let me google a second
<jermain> k
<gioacchino> I have the same problem with Thunderbird...
<psb154> jermain the file name is esfw52.bin
<jermain> ? weird, its not in my found results,..
<psb154> jermain, well we are getting there..
<Sek> any ideas on embedding xvkbd or any other onscreen keyboard on my gdm screen?
<reydelsillon> hey guys. what is the name of the prgram that is like windows emule for kubuntu? basicaly the most developed and stable p2p+kademilla softaware?
<jermain> true true :)
<jermain> perhaps i can dl the bin file somewhere
<bobstro> JuJuBee: any luck with your proxy?
<salhoob> j'ai install le kubuntu mnt
<psb154> jermain, just looking but that is the idea.
<salhoob> je veut savoir comment installer les autre logiciels
<psb154> jermain, I feel sure it is on your CD but if you can't see it then download is the other option.
<reydelsillon> hey guys. what is the name of the prgram that is like windows emule for kubuntu? basicaly the most developed and stable p2p+kademilla softaware?
<jermain> yeah, I think ill just go to the epson site and dl the driver, maybe my cd is just old -.-
<psb154> jermain, good idea.
<point14> emule ..maybe aMule
<korrx> reydelsillon : amule
<jermain> psb154: i got bad news and good news
<psb154> good news firest
<jermain> the bad news is that i keep getting .exe files
<jermain> eep too late
<jermain> :)
<psb154> lol
<jermain> the good news is that i found and downloaded a linux setup
<psb154> most excellent
<jermain> its called epson31411eu.zip
<jermain> :)
<jermain> Joy!
<psb154> and distructions on how to install it?
<jermain> wtf,..
<jermain> i unpacked it and got an html file
<psb154> jermain, just the one :-)
<jermain> called linux driver.html
<jermain> its a link to another website that is supposed to have a linux driver
<jermain> bunch of sadists ><
<psb154> lol
<psb154> jermain, mission impossible music is required I think.
<jermain> lol
<psb154> does the html file self distruct :-)
<jermain> i still have 115 seconds left
<jermain> no NO NO NO NO NO
<jermain> i come to this site that tells me they have the driver
<jermain> all i need to do is select the distro
<jermain> and i pick debian
<jermain> they are giving me RPM files to dl
<psb154> pick debian
<jermain> i did :(
<jermain> maybe i did something wrong
<jermain> you try: http://www.avasys.jp/english/linux_e/dl_scan.html
<jermain> its perfection 3490 btw
<ronan> hey there. having a weird problem with kubuntu 6.06.  just installed on a fresh m,achine, it loads fine but whenever i try and start any program it just crashes. any ideas?
<jermain> Tom Cruise eat your heart out. I got the mission of missions on my hands
<jermain> >:/
<psb154> jermain, that does not look like the file we need.
<jermain> nope :(
<jermain> what evil minds try to give rpm's to debian users?
<sparrw> ive got about a half dozen rpms installed on my kubuntu box
<VR_> just use alien to convert rpm to deb
<psb154> lol, can you try this again:  sudo find / -name esfw52.bin
<sparrw> vi alien of course
<livingdaylight> i heard there were some heavy-duty bugs in the last few days
<psb154> jermain, with the cd still mounted
<jermain> yes?
<wolferine> should you remove Samba when switching to a new NFS ?
<ronan> hey there. having a weird problem with kubuntu 6.06.  just installed on a fresh m,achine, it loads fine but whenever i try and start any program it just crashes. any ideas?
<livingdaylight> should i wait another 2 days or is it safe to install feisty now?
<wolferine> livingdaylight, why wait?
<wolferine> :)
<jermain> crap i had a very unpleasant thought,..
<livingdaylight> wolferine: is it safe enough in your opinion?
<wolferine> livingdaylight, never used it
<jermain> what if there were to cd's and i read the one with all the spam on it..
<livingdaylight> wolferine: huh?
<jermain> cd /
<psb154> dho!
<mirek> hello :)
<livingdaylight> wolferine:  what do you mean then 'why wait'?
<wolferine> what do you mean 'is it safe' ?
<livingdaylight> well, it is not the full or final release yet for two days
<wolferine> then, maybe you would want to wait for that?
<jermain> nope it clearly says scanner software cd rom
<wolferine> your answer is right in your question :)
<jermain> with the name of the model stamped above it,.. ill look for a 2nd cd though
<jermain> just in case
<livingdaylight> wolferine: i'm impatient
<livingdaylight> wolferine: what are you using?
<wolferine> ( Operating System ) Linux Ubuntu 6.10 - edgy Kernel: 2.6.17-11-386, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 7.1.1 | IRC CLient: X-Chat v.2.8.0
<livingdaylight> wolferine: haha, so you are waiting also
<wolferine> im in no rush
<wolferine> still lots to learn
<jermain> psb154: no other cd, and i have to go to bed. Its getting late
<jermain> I'll try again tomorrow
<jermain> ty for your help though!
<braisnet> aiuto...c' un italiano???
* jermain hands psb a larger than average cookie
<jermain> bye everyone
<psb154> jermain, np if you do a google on that bin file esf
<psb154> you will see a bunch
<jermain> i'll keep at that
<jermain> :)
<psb154> k bye
<Kervan> I want to login to kde with my root account Can i configure it.?
<gemidjy> ahh that Konqueror Dialog thing in Feisty...just sux
<wolferine> i have a close ISP that offers fast transfers, how can I find out if they are able to be added into my repos?
<mc__> gemidjy:  what dialog?
<angasule_> gemidjy: which dialog?
<angasule_> Kervan: why do you want to do that? it's not a good idea, you can launch applications as root (from a normal user session) by using "kdesu application", for example "kdesu konqueror" will launch konqueror as root
<stanley> hi guys
<stanley> i have firefox 1.5 installed n i want to upgrade to 2.0.0.3
<Kervan> angasule_: I know kdesu but I dont want to use kdesu I wan to login with root access
<stanley> how can i do this??
<angasule_> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<angasule_> Kervan: I think that page gives more details about how to get back root
<angasule_> !root
<RealisticDragon> Kervan: try sudo su -
<RealisticDragon> that will give you a root shell
<RealisticDragon> Kervan: ahh, sorry, see you want to log into kde as root :) i think you will need to add root to the user group that allows logins :o
<Kervan> RealisticDragon: I know to use sudo, kdesu or other but those applications dont do my wish. I want to login with root access to kde
<psb154> kervan you could give your current user root like permissions.
<angasule_> Kervan: you have to do sudo passwd or something like that
<wolferine> i have a close ISP that offers fast transfers, how can I find out if they are able to be added into my repos?
<angasule_> Kervan: but whatever you're doing, it's wrong
<psb154> lol
<RealisticDragon> can do what he likes with his own machine :)
<Kervan> RealisticDragon: how can i set user group that allows logins
<RealisticDragon> good luck finding it anyway Kervan, sorry i cant help more :o
<angasule_> yeah, he can hump it for all I care :P
<RealisticDragon> i just checked /etc/group but theres nothing obvious in there Kervan
<Kervan> RealisticDragon: I could not find it this is my real problem... if I can not set it at kubuntu i wont search any more
<RealisticDragon> not in /etc/paasswd either so the restriction is somewhere else :o
<RealisticDragon> im fairly sure its not a KDE restriction, its lower level... since you cant log in to the shell (ctrl-alt-F1 shell) with root either
<angasule_> Kervan: you have to set a root password first
<angasule_> Kervan: without a root password, you can't log in at all
<Kervan> angasule_: I have a user that userid 0 groupid 0
<angasule_> Kervan: I think the command you want is "sudo passwd"
<PhinnFort> RealisticDragon:
<PhinnFort> I can
<RealisticDragon> what did you do PhinnFort? sudo passwd root, then it all worked?
<PhinnFort> yup
<RealisticDragon> handy :)
<Kervan> angasule_: when I work to login to kde with root acces i see this " you can not login with root access to kde"
<angasule_> Kervan: well, don't know, google for the solution
<angasule_> I'm not going to look it up just so you can hose your system :P
<Kervan> no i can not find any thing at googe
<livingtm> Hi. Im trying out the KDE desktop to compare it to Gnome on ubuntu. Are there equivalents to gnubiff, the weather applet, and the laptop batter monuitor applet for KDE?
<livingtm> make that battery monitor
<cloakable> Yes :)
<livingtm> cloakable, Nothing of the sort seems to show up i the applet chooser. what do i need to install?
<cloakable> livingtm: I presume the weather applet is on gdesklets?
<livingtm> cloakable, Nope... its an applet that sites on the top gnome panel in ubuntu
<cloakable> Hmm. Not sure then. I use LiquidWeather+++ in Superkaramba.
<cloakable> And Aero_AIO for everything else (also in superkaramba)
<salhoob> please i have a problem in instaling the amsn ,
<salhoob> help me
<ubuntu> hello
<wolferine> anyone use VMware, I am trying to do a Fedora install, but not seeing any drives to install
<WillLuongo> is there a way to manually remove a package from adept that was added by a deb package?
<czer323> Question about Tab behaviors in Kde apps.  I'm trying to switch tabs in Kopete and konqurer using Ctrl-Tab/Ctrl-Shift-Tab for forward/backward but it's totally not working.  I checked the System Settings and customized them, but no change.
<czer323> it seems to respond to Ctrl-PgUp/PgDn and Ctrl-./, but I definitely changed it from those to Ctrl-Tab
<toxicwaze> il y a des canal en francais
<toxicwaze> french canal please help me
<Tahir_H> most people claim that with ff we will have wifi support out of the box but will there be support for broadcom cards?  Because they require ndiswrapper
<jhutchins> Tahir_H: Feisty's in #ubuntu+1
* jhutchins programs a macro to say that...
<Tahir_H> thanks jhutchins
<Tahir_H> why is it not named that? nevermind...
<cloakable> Tahir_H: My broadcom card runs just fine with the linux driver :/
<cloakable> Just needs the firmware installed.
<Tahir_H> cloakable: so does mine but I need wpa support which does not come out of the box
<cloakable> Ahh
<MinceR> what does apt-indexer do?
<Tahir_H> cloakable: will I be able to load the driver using ndiswrapper and then use the gui tools to configure this later on?
<juan__> hello
<Tahir_H> cloakable: I did everything by editing config files which I dont like to do
<cloakable> Tahir_H: I've no idea. I haven't used ndiswrapper in AGES.
<juan__> when would kubuntu version 7 be available?
<cloakable> This month, apparently
<juan__> thanks
<MinceR> oh, i misread the name, apparently -_-
<ubuntu_> hola
<ubuntu_> alguien sabe de algun editor postescript para hylafac
<ubuntu_> alguien sabe de algun editor postescript para hylafax
<PF-Away> !es | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<cloakable> Hmm. Ubuntu is 2 days away XD
<PF-Away> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<ian_> hi everyone .. just to say thanks to the kubuntu developers / etc.. it is a great distro
<ian_> and with knetworkmanager . . can finally use the wpa wireless :)
<ubuntu_> ubotu you any have about this it?
<Shalaptop1> someone know what is bzr ? because i downloaded something with it, and i have no idea what i have to do after lol
<ubuntu_> ubotu you know any about faxcover.pc
<Shalaptop1> !bzr
<ubotu> bzr is Bazaar-NG, a decentralized revision control system designed to be easy for developers and end users alike. Decentralized revision control systems give people the ability to work over the internet using the bazaar development model.
<Shalaptop1> oO
<Shalaptop1> that don't help lmao
<atidem> hello folks!
<Shalaptop1> bzr branch http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/code/ i have do that, but what after oO
<jhutchins> Just about 20 minutes even to install the faun on this laptop.
<Shalaptop1> !wtf about that D:
<ubuntu_> some person know any about hylafax?
<Shalaptop1> !hylafax | ubuntu_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hylafax - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_> I would some editor to posscript for modified faxcover.ps file
<celli> c' qualche italiano che mi pu aiutare
<celli> how i can configure the screen in the right mode?
<Shalaptop1> Celli: /j #ubuntu-it
<jhutchins> Wow, 254 updates.
<Daisuke_Ido> jhutchins: i've decided to wait till the final release
<jhutchins> I had to do an install and didn't see any point in re-installing in a few days.  The mirrors will be swamped.
<phoenix3051> Does anyone know if the "kmail crashing on filtering" bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/kdepim/+bug/90701) will be fixed in time for the release of FF
<jhutchins> phoenix3051: Unlikely.
<jhutchins> phoenix3051: The packages are pretty much frozen at this point, and I think that one is up-stream.
<boh3m3> Hey... can anyone help me with an installation problem
<phoenix3051> thanks
<phoenix3051> for the info.
<boh3m3> My installation is locked up at 50% while scanning the disks... Does anyone know what may be occurring?
<jhutchins> phoenix3051: Looking at it, it might make it after all, if they actually get it fixed in KDE SVN.
<jhutchins> phoenix3051: Release is like two days away though, it'll probably have to be an update.
<jhutchins> boh3m3: Scanning the disks?
<boh3m3> Well I'm running a live disk and I would like to install kubuntu, but it's frozen
<boh3m3> disks as in hard drives
<boh3m3> I believe
<phoenix3051> jhutchins: hopefully it will because its appears to be a really great release otherwise
<jhutchins> I've not had problems with the filters, but I run a different branch.
<jhutchins> boh3m3: disks I understand, why do you say it's "scanning" them?
<ksnipaz2> anyone know of any apps that can split video (wmv) files?
<phoenix3051> can I ask which version you using?
<boh3m3> jhutchins: because the installer says that it is scanning them. I believe it is trying to populate a list with what hard drives I have on my motherboard to choose which one to partition/install on
<ksnipaz2> I've tried kdenlive, but it keeps crashing
<boh3m3> 6.10
<wolferine> !proxy | wolferine
<Shalaptop1> fail
<Shalaptop1> !proxy
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<jhutchins> boh3m3: Ah, now I know what you mean, that 50% threw me off.
<jhutchins> boh3m3: Have you tried restarting?
<jhutchins> boh3m3: Does the live CD see all your drives and partitions?
<boh3m3> Jhutchins: yes I have, but every time I run the installer it does the exact same thing
<wolferine> i really dont understand what a proxy really is
<boh3m3> But when I go to system settings>advanced>disks and filesystems everything shows up
<jhutchins> wolferine: A relay.
<wolferine> is it a client/server setup?
<jhutchins> boh3m3: You could try manually setting up the partitions.  The installer's going to insist on formatting / though.
<boh3m3> This might sound a bit nooby but how would I go about manually setting up partitions?
<jhutchins> wolferine: You point your net app at the proxy instead of the actual internet; the proxy in this case makes it appear that your own IP is hidden.
<jhutchins> boh3m3: cfdisk or fdisk, or qparted.
<wolferine> jhutchins, but that is just one type of proxy, there are many others, right?
<jhutchins> wolferine: Yes.
<letynsoft> i have problem... i have normal PC and when i installed game freecraft and  restarted, my Xorg writes something like (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom i've found that /dev/wacom is touchpad so don't know why it needs it...
<jhutchins> wolferine: They all share the trait that you point your connection at the proxy machine instead of the actual remote host.
<jhutchins> wolferine: Or relay your connection through it, for various reasons.
<wolferine> if I wanted my host hidden on IRC, thats a type of proxy, but my ISP will offer a proxy address too, so those are two types
<Mena> jhutchins, i have some subtitles in arabic
<Mena> jhutchins, why when i open i open them in text
<boh3m3> jhutchins: I'm assuming for kubuntu I should format it to fat32, correct?
<Mena> jhutchins, i found that the encode* or the words dont appear right
<jhutchins> boh3m3: ext3, but like I said, the installer will want to format it for you.
<Mena> jhutchins, is there any way to fix
<boh3m3> jhutchins: ext3? But what does it matter if the installer will want to format it for me if the installer locks up
<sparrw> why might audio being played from a CD be going through the Master Mono channel on my sound card (as reported by alsamixer and kmix)?
<jhutchins> Mena: I'm sorry but I'm not very familiar with the internationalization system.  I believe if you set the location and language correctly things should just work, but I don't knw the details.
<Mena> ok
<Mena> Thansk :)
<jhutchins> boh3m3: You might also want to try the alternative installer, but wait:
<Mena> Thanks*
<jhutchins> boh3m3: Did you checksum the CD and the iso?
<Daisuke_Ido> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16159/
<Daisuke_Ido> should i be concerned about this?
<sparrw> Gtwy: imho it would be better with the center of the chip in focus, so you can see the resistors on the bottom AND some pins, with pins out of focus in front and behind
<Daisuke_Ido> every hour at the same time (well duh, it's apparently cron related), different PID
<jhutchins> !sa | Mena
<ubotu> Mena: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join     #ubuntu-sa
<boh3m3> I ordered the CD from ondisk
<boh3m3> jhutchins: how do I checksum the disk?
<jhutchins> boh3m3: All the more reason to checksum it!
<jhutchins> HRm.  Good question, given that it needs to be un-mounted, so you can't very well boot from it.
<boh3m3> Should I boot into windows and check the CD from there?
<Mena> jhutchins, ok
<Mena> jhutchins, Thanks :)
<stanley> hi guys
<jhutchins> boh3m3: You could do that.  The correct checksums are on the same servers that you download the iso's from.
<stanley> frostwire just kicks out when i open it
<stanley> what could this be??
<jhutchins> boh3m3: I'd go ahead and partition (but not format) the disk, then try again.  Just set the partition type for the main (83) and swap (82) partitions.
<boh3m3> jhutchins: Man I know a thing or two about computers, but I'm a windows bloke and I've not a clue what you're talking about
<Asasin> Hey again, quick question.
<Asasin> I'm trying to copy the Kubuntu ISO over to an SD memory chip so I can use it as a bootable device, is it possible?
<Asasin> I tried ImgBurn but it doesn't recognize the SD chip, just the CD ROM drive
<joey__> hello
<BloodyTux> what's up?
<Daisuke_Ido> Asasin: mount the iso with mount -o loop and copy over to the sd
<Asasin> I'm on Windows right now ...
<Asasin> So I don't know if mount -o loop would work -_-
<Daisuke_Ido> then...  use something like virtualcd or daemon tools
<Znuffy> Hi. In Konqueror, where's the Plugin tab gone?!
<Znuffy> Konqueror's settings ,taht is
<enry> goodnight!
<Daisuke_Ido> Znuffy: i dunno about you, but i still have mine
<BloodyTux> anyone need help?
<Znuffy> uhm, when you apt-get konqueror on a ubuntu install (not kubuntu) the tab is not there
<Daisuke_Ido> next to last in the left panel
<Horscht86> yes, i do
<BloodyTux> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<BloodyTux> !ubuntu help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu help - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, then that's a question for them, not kubuntu
<Znuffy> Is there a special package that provides the plugin stuff for konqueror?
<BloodyTux> #ubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> because kubuntu includes it by default, including plugins
<Znuffy> it's the same stuff -_-
<BloodyTux> ask there
<boh3m3> bloodytux: I do need help actually
<Asasin> Daemon Tools will let me mount to an SD chip? :\
<Asasin> Last time I checked that was virtual emulation
<Daisuke_Ido> oi
<Daisuke_Ido> no
<BloodyTux> boh3m3: how can i help?
<Daisuke_Ido> it will let you mount the cd
<Znuffy> so you have no idea about what packages kubuntu-desktop depends on
<Znuffy> ok, fair enough
<Daisuke_Ido> so you can copy it over to the SD card
<Znuffy> bye
<boh3m3> bloodytux: I'm having installation problems
<Daisuke_Ido> snippy
<boh3m3> with kubuntu 6.10
<BloodyTux> boh3m3: how so
<Asasin> Oooh right >_>... And then that should be a "bootable" copy ?
<Daisuke_Ido> and if he'd just SAID kubuntu-desktop, i would have smacked him >_<
<Daisuke_Ido> Asasin: i would imagine so, as long as your bios will let you boot from such a device
<boh3m3> bloodytux: I'm working off of a live CD I ordered off of on-disk.com and every time it gets to selecting the hard drive it's to be installed on it freezes up while scanning the devices
<boh3m3> at precisely 50%
<Horscht86> I have a Wireless card with a RT2561/RT61 chipset.
<Daisuke_Ido> it doesn't like one of your hard drives, sounds like :)
<Horscht86> I am running kbuntu 7.04 beta as a live CD
<BloodyTux> boh3m3: yea i agree with dai
<Asasin> Well I'm hoping it does. Thanks Daisuke.
<BloodyTux> how is thebeta going?
<Daisuke_Ido> Asasin: good luck, let us know if it worked :)
<boh3m3> daisuke: how do I rectify the problem? I have 4 hard drives... do I disconnect all but the one I wish to install on?
<BloodyTux> whasts asasin's problem?
<Asasin> Haha I will :p
<Daisuke_Ido> BloodyTux: booting off of an SD card
<BloodyTux> oh.
<Daisuke_Ido> if the bios will allow something like that, cool, but i don't know for sure
<BloodyTux> prob. not
<BloodyTux> you'd need some major modifications for that
<Asasin> I just have to hope it does.
<BloodyTux> good luck
<Asasin> Well... I'm crossing my fingers >_>
<Daisuke_Ido> Asasin: i might have a link that will help
<Asasin> Thanks XD
<boh3m3> Daisuke_Ido: Did you see my question?
<Daisuke_Ido> boh3m3: just a second :)
<Asasin> If it's that XPE Booting thing I don't know if I can figure it out >_>
<boh3m3> Take your time
<Horscht86> when i click the network manager i can see a wireless network, but when I try to connect it it goes no firther than 28% (device configuration)
<Horscht86> the network is not encrypted, locked etc.
<BloodyTux> hmmmmmm. probably just a porblem with the beta.
<BloodyTux> report a bug
<BloodyTux> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<BloodyTux> *problem
<Daisuke_Ido> http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<ash211> Horscht86: sometimes trying `sudo dhclient eth1` (or other interface) has helped me
<BloodyTux> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> Asasin: check that, look for what files are needed
<BloodyTux> brb i'm going to download 7.04 iso
<Asasin> Awesome, thanks.
<Daisuke_Ido> i think it's on page 2 or so
<BloodyTux> nvm
<Daisuke_Ido> boh3m3: k, back to you :)
<Daisuke_Ido> are all of your drives pata?
<Horscht86> ash211: so i try ra0 instead?
<boh3m3> I don't even know what that means
<BloodyTux> pata???
<Daisuke_Ido> parallel ata
<Horscht86> thats the name of my wireless card in Linux
<ash211> Horscht86: yes
<BloodyTux> i thoguht there only was sata and ide
<BloodyTux> oh
<Daisuke_Ido> (typical ide devices)
<ash211> ide=pata
<ash211> generally
<BloodyTux> ...
<boh3m3> I have two on IDE and two on SATA
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<BloodyTux> :/
<Daisuke_Ido> i assume you're installing to a sata drive
<boh3m3> No I believe it's an IDE
<jhutchins> Strangely the installer labeled my laptop's ide drive sda.
<BloodyTux> try installing to a sata
<Daisuke_Ido> jhutchins: there is only sda now
<Daisuke_Ido> well...  there is only sd* now
<jhutchins> Ah.
<jhutchins> Well, rebooting feisty after update, if ndiswrapper doesn't work this time it won't be a kubuntu laptop after all.
<BloodyTux> if that doesn't work, try unplugging the other 3 drives, install, then plug them in after and config from kubuntu gui
<jhutchins> Won't connect with the acx100 (could be a bad card).
<ubuntu_> ash211: this is what happens: http://www.pastebin.ca/445373
<ubuntu_> but i still can't get any further than 28%
<ash211> the internet should work now, then
<BloodyTux> ubuntu: what's going on?
<wolferine> how do you find proxies (addresses) ?
<ubuntu_> I have a Wireless card with a RT2561/RT61 chipset.
<wolferine> my ISP would have one
<ubuntu_> I am running kbuntu 7.04 beta as a live CD
<ubuntu_> when i click the network manager i can see a wireless network, but when I try to connect it it goes no firther than 28% (device configuration)
<jhutchins> wolferine: Proxies for what?
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu_: tjat
<Daisuke_Ido> ouch
<wolferine> good question
<Daisuke_Ido> that looks connected
<wolferine> for my FTP client maybe?
<jhutchins> wolferine: Why?
<ubuntu_> yeah, but i cannot connect to the wireless router (which is 192.168.0.2)
<BloodyTux> ubuntu: oh yea, like i said before, it could just be that the beta hasn't been fully worked out yet so submit a bug
<BloodyTux> !bugs | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Daisuke_Ido> you got an ack from the router, and got an ip
<Daisuke_Ido> what's the problem?
<jhutchins> wolferine: If your ISP has an FTP proxy, you would go to their web page and look for help on configuration for what to use.
<wolferine> jhutchins, not sure I understand your question
<ubuntu_> well, i tried 6.10 kubuntu yesterday, and it didn't work at all
<jhutchins> wolferine: Why do you want to use a proxy?
<BloodyTux> laptop or desktop?
<wolferine> jhutchins, i want to understand what a proxy is
<ubuntu_> read a bit around and found that my wireless chipset is not supported in 6.10, but it is in 7.04 (sans encryption, though)
<jhutchins> wolferine: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxy
<BluesKaj> hey jhutchins , I've been setting up partitions to give /home it's own partition, but I've run into a snag ... I'm following this tutorial :http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/  . However, I've run into a snag after this command : find . -depth -print0 | cpio null sparse -pvd /mnt/newhome/...the errror is : cpio: You must specify one of -oipt options....not sure what in out options to specify
<wolferine> read it
<wolferine> doesnt help
<Daisuke_Ido> i repeat.  you have an ip, the router acknowledged you.  what exactly are you trying to do?
<ubuntu_> I am trying to connect to a computer (xbox via ftp) which is connected to the router (with wire)
<BloodyTux> ubuntu try unplugging the wireless router, then unplugging or removing your card, plug in the router, put in the card, then start
<Daisuke_Ido> then you connect to the xbox's ip address, not the router's
<wolferine> ubuntu, did you setup the xbox to support FTP?
<Daisuke_Ido> BloodyTux: he has a connection, check the pastebin
<ubuntu_> yes, and yes
<BloodyTux> oh. oops
<wolferine> ubuntu, do you have the address of the router?
<wolferine> i mean, the xbox*
<Daisuke_Ido> 192.168.0.2
<ubuntu_> i tried to connect to the router, too, just to see if i was able to get ther
<Asasin> *sigh* it didn't recognize it as a bootable device. But Windows is loading on it what the heck.
<Daisuke_Ido> :D
<ubuntu_> 192.168.0.2 is the router, 192.168.0.23 is the xbox
<Daisuke_Ido> Asasin: if it's not seen as a bootable device, it will go past and load from the first ahrd drive (windows)
<wolferine> ubuntu, what happens when you FTP to that address?
<Asasin> I know, but the main problem I was having is that Windows wouldn't load at all.
<wolferine> u know it needs a port as well, correct?
<Daisuke_Ido> what happens when you ping that address
<BloodyTux> asasin, what is your problem again? i forgot
<ubuntu_> at first it said it couldn't find host
<Asasin> Windows is screwed up (usually) and it won't load (ntfs.sys error) so I was trying to get Kubuntu on there.
<Asasin> And the CD ROM drive is dead... so I was going to use an SD card.
<wolferine> ubuntu, do you have a port for it ?
<Asasin> Is it possible to install Kubuntu while Windows is Running? :\
<wolferine> Asasin, someone is working on it
<BloodyTux> my advice is to live cd kubuntu or another linux, copy the needed files from windows to the sd, reinstall windows but save half the harddrive, then install kubuntu on the other half and grub will dual boot
<wolferine> Asasin, its called install.exe, look in the ubuntu documentation for ir
<wolferine> it*
<Daisuke_Ido> !install.exe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install.exe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> probably nothing
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, thought so :\
<BloodyTux> !ubotu | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Asasin> Oh well, thanks
<Asasin> It just died on me again -_-
<BloodyTux> read wat i said before...
<Asasin> Yes but I can't use a live disc on a computer with a dead CD ROM drive...
<BloodyTux> ouch
<Asasin> lol
<ubuntu__> sorry, got disconnected
<Daisuke_Ido> ouch
<Asasin> But I appreciate your advice.
<BloodyTux> seems you are kind of screwed, no offense
<Daisuke_Ido> can you borrow a friend's? :)
<Asasin> xD That's alright.
<Asasin> Friend's what?
<BloodyTux> you could go out and get a usb cdrom
<Daisuke_Ido> cdrom
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm tempted to drop in my ide card, put this hdd back into service
<ubuntu__> ok, now after my internet connection screwed up and I had to reboot, i can actualy ping my xbox
<Daisuke_Ido> from here, you should be alright :)
<ubuntu__> now that this works, i might install kubuntu, on my hd
<ubuntu__> i think the sudo dhclient ra0 worked
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu__: this is going to sound strange, but if you realy want to go linux, don't dual boot.
<Asasin> Ok, I've tried an external DVD burner but my computer doesn't recognize that at all
<Daisuke_Ido> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> boot from usb
<Daisuke_Ido> make sure you've got that set in the bios, most don't by default
<ubuntu__> Daisuke_Ido: I am thinking about switching completely from Windows
<BloodyTux> NO
<ubuntu__> but I wanted to test it first, so I used the Live CD
<BloodyTux> WINDOWS=VIRUSES & other bad junk
<Asasin> Well it's done I guess... So annoying though... no laptop for two weeks at least -_-
<Asasin> Nothing wrong with Windows >_>
<BloodyTux> windows is ok but way to insecure
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu__: definitely don't dual boot.  you'll find something you can't do as easily in linux (yet) as you can in windows, so you boot back into windows and forget linux is there
<Daisuke_Ido> the best way to switch is to switch
<BloodyTux> people think linux is insecure from it being opensource but they are wrong
<Tm_T> BloodyTux: if you're doing politics...
<BloodyTux> offtopic i know
<Tm_T> BloodyTux: :)
<BloodyTux> i'll shut up
<Tm_T> BloodyTux: no, don't shut up :)
<Asasin> Maybe my brother will let me borrow his computer or something... Oh well. Hey thanks a lot for all your help.
<ubuntu__> well, gonna go to bed now. gonna install kubuntu tomorrow
<ubuntu__> thanks for the help.
<BloodyTux> cya
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu__: good luck, and welcome to the cult^H^H^H^Hfold
<Daisuke_Ido> aww
<Asasin> Too slow
<BloodyTux> lol
<BloodyTux> #kubuntu-offtopic
<Asasin> Alright see you guys later.
<soulrider> !dual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider> !dualscreens
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualscreens - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider> !clonse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clonse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages", move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type "sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade" - See also !automate
<ash211> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<soulrider> !xinera,a
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xinera,a - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<soulrider> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<BloodyTux> how do you getsolsuite working? i can't with wine or cedega
<soulrider> solsuite ?
<BloodyTux> yea
<BloodyTux> 450+ solitaire games
<soulrider> uhm, windows program ?
<BloodyTux> my mom is bugging me like crazy to get it to work, yea
<BloodyTux> crossover, wine, and cedega always fail
<BloodyTux> !emulation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emulation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BloodyTux> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<soulrider> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<soulrider> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<jhutchins> Does anyone have 1)Any USB Wireless card and B) A netgear WG111T working in either Edgy or Feisty?
<BloodyTux> nope
<ash211> jhutchins: I have 2 PCI cards and centrino, but haven't tried any USB
<judgen> is there any macro app for linux?
<stanley> hey BloodyTux: could u help me with a frostwire problem
<stanley> it just kicks out automantically
<judgen> i need my computer to press the space button every 12 seconds. without me sitting by the computer
<BloodyTux> frostwire?
<stanley> yea
<BloodyTux> whats up
<MinceR> vector 180 from the COM of the nearest gravity well
<bobstro> BloodyTux: you could just install some native linux solitaire games and tell her those are it.
<stanley> bloodytux: my frostwire just automatically kicks out while i'm using it
<judgen> i need my computer to press the space button every 12 seconds. without me sitting by the computer, any ideas?
<BloodyTux> bobstro: yea but i can't get algerian patience. she's threatening me by saying if i dont im going back to windoze
<BloodyTux> hmmmmm
<bobstro> BloodyTux: threaten HER with return to windows! :)
<BloodyTux> lol
<bobstro> BloodyTux: do you have other stuff going in wine?
<Peaker> judgen: you would need a robot for that :-) You probably want to simulate a space key pressed event for some specific application? why?
<BloodyTux> stanley: try reinstalling frostwire
<jhutchins> judgen: man crontab
<BloodyTux> bobstro: no i want byond buy i get a application error
<BloodyTux> *but
<BloodyTux> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<bobstro> BloodyTux: so you need to do the basic install even?
<BloodyTux> i can install fine
<BloodyTux> all apps i install fail to works
<judgen> Peaker: i have to w8 10 sec for the nag picture to be removed to download a userfrienly cartoon strip. And to download a couple of thousand strips by sitting next to the computer will take ages
<Peaker> judgen: you should script a downloader script that iterates the web site
<jhutchins> Oookay then, Feisty coming off, Mandriva 2001.1 going on instead.
<bobstro> BloodyTux: ah, ok. i installed ies4linux, and have copied that over as a template, but may not apply to this.
<Peaker> judgen: via firefox extension to do it - or Python with some library - or a shell script with wget perhaps
<BloodyTux> template??? i rock with linux crpa but wine is foreign to my sorta
<judgen> firefox addon works badly
<bobstro> doesn't dailystrips do userfriendly?
<judgen> Peaker: the stripclub app does it very clean and good, but i just need a macro or something to press my space bar every 12 sec or there about
<bobstro> judgen: have you checked out dailystrips?
<judgen> but it crashes of i glue the spacebar down
<Peaker> judgen: what the heck is stripclub?
<bobstro> judgen: dailystrips will download userfriendly for you (and lots of others)
<Peaker> wine is bad :( It still doesn't emulate even win95 :(
<bobstro> windows is bad. it doesn't work with wine.
<judgen> Peaker: wine works very fine for me
<BloodyTux> wine always crashes my programs
<Peaker> judgen: it emulates some subsets good enough for some applications and games
<Peaker> judgen: But I think its very disappointing that stuff win95 could run are still not runnable in Wine
<Peaker> judgen: its been more than 12 years
<BloodyTux> i even bought crossover and cedega for these to progs but they dont work :(
<BloodyTux> i want a refund
<bobstro> Peaker: that's the nature of proprietary software.
<judgen> Peaker:  i use adobe illustrator, photoshop, ultimotax, and flash through wine. What more could i ask for?
<bobstro> Peaker: it is often crippled so that it won't work even if there is no technical reason it shouldn't.
<judgen> and it works ever better than in windows for my purposes
<Peaker> bobstro: Yeah - but the wine guys had 12 years to implement the entire win32 api that existed in win95 - and still haven't done o
<Peaker> judgen: Why flash? why not natively? Everything I ever tried running in wine didn't work properly
<Peaker> judgen: Starcraft is the main thing - it works only in single player mode :(
<bobstro> Peaker: considering the size of the code for even win95 and the fact  that microsoft goes to lengths to NOT make information available ... not to mention most of the developers aren't paid staff... are you that surprised?
<Peaker> Because Wine does not properly emulate a Windows bug, it seems :(
<judgen> Peaker: also many apps of win95 era is not working in microsofts OWN newer lines of products. Even though they have the source code ffs =)
<Peaker> bobstro: Given that other Opensource projects have shown amazingly fast progress - yeah I am surprised..
<judgen> Peaker: does Macromedia/Adobe Flash even exist for Linux?
<Peaker> All I want in wine -- is Starcraft :)
<Peaker> judgen: yeah it does
<judgen> Peaker: since when?
<bobstro> Peaker: wasn't starcraft a DOS program?
<judgen> Peaker: Starcraft works fine here
<judgen> but im using cedega
<Peaker> what about battle.net?
<Peaker> bobstro: no it was win95
<Peaker> bobstro: or win98
<bobstro> Peaker: ah, ok. must be thinking of an older one. we used to play those a LTO.
<bobstro> er, LOT
<Peaker> judgen: since forever, there was a flash, I think
<Peaker> bobstro: Warcraft II ?
<bobstro> Peaker: yeah, that and C&C.
<bobstro> Peaker: not on linux mind you!
<Peaker> bobstro: C&C sucks, Westwood can't design games :-)
<Peaker> Blizzard are *great* game designers, but horrible at restricting their users and DRM and crap
<wolferine> how do I restart the nfs service in ubuntu?
<bobstro> Peaker: it was a "family time" thing. 3 of us on a LAN. good fun.
<Peaker> bobstro: yeah its fun to RTS against people :-) When you go online though, you suddenly hit much higher levels (because the net players tend to grow towards the highest players' levels, and not the other way around)
<bobstro> wolferine: sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart (assuming you mean kernel server) works.
<Peaker> bobstro: and then the games against family and friends seem like n00b games :-)
<bobstro> Peaker: yeah, we rarely play out single player mode. right to online multiplayer if we can. warcraft was our first online... or maybe that was duke. insane at the time.
<bobstro> Peaker: (i didn't let the kiddies do doom until they got older)
<bobstro> wolferine: there may be a gui tool for that too.
<bobstro> wolferine: you can also use System Settings->Advanced->System Services (in administrator mode) though it takes longer that way.
<wolferine> bobesponja, thanks
<bobesponja> wolferine: you're welcome
<maki> how to autostart adsl
<N6REJ> has anyone successfully gotten vmware server to install lately?
<maki> i need manualy to execute pon dsl-provider
<BloodyTux> hey
<BloodyTux> when i upgrade from edgy to feisty the distrobution upgrader says it can't find www.packages.debian.org. any ideas?
<VSpike> what is "/usr/bin/python /usr/bin/software-properties" and why has it been hogging 100% cpu for hours?
<adaptr> it's your installed software applet
<VSpike> adaptr: was that ti ne?
<VSpike> adaptr: was that to me, even?
<pollyo> Hello
<adaptr> VSpike: yes
<pollyo> Does firefox have the ability to use encrtption on websites?
<cloakable> Yes
<pollyo> Does it have any indication when it is active?
<adaptr> pollyo: if you mean does FF support Secure HTTP, of course
<adaptr> pollyo: right bottom of status bar, and a lock icon at the end of the URL bar
<pollyo> adaptr: Ok. Thank you.
<adaptr> pollyo: clicking it gets you the site's certificate
<cloakable> pollyo: I *think* the adress bar turns a different colour, but that might be konqueror.
<adaptr> probably, it's not FF
<cloakable> Why aren't you using konqueror, anyhow? :P
<pollyo> cloakable: Is there any difference in the two?
<dave_> I'm using fiesty and have noticed that occasionally adept shows the wrong description for packages, has anyone else xperienced this?
<rubyat> FF turns yellow or gold on secure sites
<cloakable> pollyo: Yep :P Konqueror is a lot more integrated into KDE :)
<soulrider> what program can i use to convert mp3 files?
<soulrider> as in reencode them to lower the bitrate
<adaptr> .... which is not necessarily a good thing... IE is also very integrated with Windows
<cloakable> soulrider: ffmpeg?
<chijin> soulrider: re-encoding mp3 files is bad, you lose a lot of quality in the process
<adaptr> !lame | soulrider
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lame - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adaptr> you lame bot!
<chijin> soulrider: as in the resulting file is actually a lot worse than the bitrate would suggest
<soulrider> chijin: for some reason my friggin mp3 player will do random stuff when playing MP3s, the only thing ive seen really works is lowering the bitrate
<cloakable> !ffmpeg | soulrider
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pollyo> Does kde have any type of cd burning built into to konqueror?  I was using gnome the other day and noticed it was somewhat easy to copy files to the cd burner.  I haven't looked at it in kde.
<chijin> soulrider: well it's actually very easy
<chijin> soulrider: install lame, decode the files and re-encode them. or, you can use a graphical frontend for lame and do the same thing
<BloodyTux> how do i edit sources.list if im not root?
<cloakable> BloodyTux: You can't
<WillLuongo> bloodytux: kdesu kate sources.list
<Daisuke_Ido> BloodyTux: sudo
<soulrider> chijin: i was thinking of a GUI, yes
<BloodyTux> l
<BloodyTux> k
<chijin> soulrider: i'm running foobar with wine to convert my files :-)
<WillLuongo> I had a problem with a failed .deb install, how can I manually remove that package?
<soulrider> oh my
<Daisuke_Ido> chijin: huhwha?  why not soundkonverter
<Daisuke_Ido> which is OH so much simpler and will leave you with less of a headache and more time to practice ballet, sugar :)
<chijin> Daisuke_Ido: well, foobar does things faster than native ones
<soulrider> yeah
<soulrider> i used ti some time ago, i gues sill install it again
<WillLuongo> Can anyone help me remove a broken package from adept?
<Daisuke_Ido> WillLuongo: go to the terminal: 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<BloodyTux> Failed to fetch http://packages.debian.org/dists/Debian/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<BloodyTux> :(
<BloodyTux> not cool
<cloakable> :/
<chijin> Daisuke_Ido: also, try to convert an alac file to flac with soundkonverter. does that work? :P
<BloodyTux> so close to it working
<cloakable> Mixing Debian and Ubuntu also not cool
<BloodyTux> any tips?
<BloodyTux> its the upgrade distro thingy
<Daisuke_Ido> alac?
#kubuntu 2007-04-18
<chijin> apple lossless
<Daisuke_Ido> BloodyTux: upgrading what distro?
<BloodyTux> kubuntu
<BloodyTux> to beta
<WillLuongo> Daisuke_Ido: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Daisuke_Ido> then why the **** are you using debian repos?
<Daisuke_Ido> :D
<BloodyTux> idk
<Daisuke_Ido> WillLuongo: that's certainly odd
<BloodyTux> the distro upgrade wants them
<WillLuongo> I remember having a similar problem, and I manually edited a file. But I don't remember what i did.
<BloodyTux> it wants to access main and restricted Packages.gz from packages.debian.org
<chijin> the ubuntu upgrade tool shouldn't be doing that
<BloodyTux> i know
<BloodyTux> but it is
<adaptr> BloodyTux: then they're in your sources.list
<BloodyTux> yea
<Daisuke_Ido> do you have debian repos in your sou....  what he said
<BloodyTux> shoud it not be
<Daisuke_Ido> take them out
<BloodyTux> it was there when i installed ubuntu
<BloodyTux> *kubuntu
<BloodyTux> sorry
<adaptr> erm... no, they weren't
<cloakable> Should only be Ubuntu repos :/
<Daisuke_Ido> um
<Daisuke_Ido> no
<Daisuke_Ido> no they weren't
<BloodyTux> hmmmmm
<adaptr> if they were, somebody gave you a hacked installer :)
<BloodyTux> :O
<Daisuke_Ido> doubtful that that is what actually happened
<adaptr> it's the big debian conspiracy all over again, you mark my words!
<Daisuke_Ido> but, yeah, those shouldn't be there
<BloodyTux> oh wait, i remember, i used it to try to get Ace of Penguins...
<BloodyTux> oops
<BloodyTux> dedede
<BloodyTux> also before i mess up my pc by upgrading, it says that input device 168 is invalid
<Daisuke_Ido> okay
<Daisuke_Ido> that's the wacom stuff in xorg.conf
<BloodyTux> ummmm... ok.
<Daisuke_Ido> BloodyTux: try running any gui app from the cli
<Daisuke_Ido> like kate
<Daisuke_Ido> let me know what errors x throws at you, because it will
<BloodyTux> from the cli?
<Daisuke_Ido> terminal
<Daisuke_Ido> cli - command line interface
<WillLuongo> Daisuke_Ido: any other ideas?
<Daisuke_Ido> WillLuongo: can you remove the offending package?
<adaptr> WillLuongo: sudo aptitude check
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh, i like his suggestion better
<ubuntu> whats the feisty packages address, so i can download the stuff i need manualy
<jbruckman> ubuntu: there's a link on the ubuntu homepage
<WillLuongo> adaptr: it needs flags. any recommendations?
<adaptr> the addresses are in your sources.list
<BloodyTux> OMFG!!!!!!
<Daisuke_Ido> you're kiddinfg, right?
<adaptr> WillLuongo: it *needs* flags ?
<Daisuke_Ido> BloodyTux: what blew up?
<adaptr> his F girlfriend :)
<ubuntu> adaptr if the mchine had internet i would do apt-get
<BloodyTux> nothing, no errors so i started the upgrade
<Daisuke_Ido> k
<WillLuongo> adaptr: yeah, it says unknown command "check" and spits help at me.
<BloodyTux> 4 packages to remove, 109 to install, 909 to upgrade
<elaine__> somebody knows something about any drivers for a modem pctel HSP56 to install in Kubuntu 6.10
<ubuntu> im on the hoe page and i dont see it jbruckman
<elaine__> pleaseee
<adaptr> ubuntu: like I said, the addresses are already in your sources.list
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<BloodyTux> 852 mb
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> you get used to that
<BloodyTux> for 2 hours on my connection
<adaptr> WillLuongo: sorry, then try sudo apt-get check
<Daisuke_Ido> but look how much space will actually be *used*
<Daisuke_Ido> a few mb, probably?
<BloodyTux> how do i clear the download cache?
<WillLuongo> adaptr: ok
<kim_> hey! what do I have to do to make my wlan autoconnect to a certain network on startup?
<WillLuongo> adaptr: what now?
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo apt-get clean
<BloodyTux> get
<BloodyTux> *k
<BluesKaj> well gents , managed to move "/home" to it's own partition ... certainly speeds things up nicely ...so far so good
<adaptr> WillLuongo: what did it say ?
<BloodyTux> bbl cause i have to close everything
<WillLuongo> adaptr: Reading package lists... Done
<WillLuongo> Building dependency tree
<WillLuongo> Reading state information... Done
<BloodyTux> i'll tell you if it blew up when i get back
<BloodyTux> ciao
<Daisuke_Ido> good luck
<BloodyTux> thanks, i'll need it
<BloodyTux> wait, before i go, do i close the terminal i ran the upgrader in?
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: i like doing that, eventually i'll go to larger SATA storage drives and have a 10gb for / and an 80 for /home
<Daisuke_Ido> i wouldn't
<Daisuke_Ido> unless it tells you to
<BloodyTux> k
<BloodyTux> ciao
<draco24> yas tu du monde qui parle francais
<WillLuongo>  adaptr: it is still there.
<jbruckman> ubuntu: look on the right side of the page, i believe it's there.
<adaptr> WillLuongo: what is ?
<jbruckman> ubuntu: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-beta.php
<WillLuongo> adaptr: the broken package.
<jbruckman> ubuntu: use that link.
<WillLuongo> adaptr: I can't get rid of it in adept, because it throws errors.
<BluesKaj> yeah , Daisuke_Ido ..my /home partition is just 25G but since itonly needs 8G atm , still some headroom left :)
<rubyat> is the generic kernel cpu clock rate set at 250 or 1000?
<jbruckman> chemicalvamp: that should get you where you wanna go.
<adaptr> WillLuongo: *what* package ?
<chemicalvamp> it doesnt
<julioxd> hola alguien ke hable espaol?
<elaine__> sip
<elaine__> si
<adaptr> !es | julioxd
<ubotu> julioxd: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<julioxd> hola
<dwidmann> Question, can anybody else confirm that "Require password to stop screensaver" in the screensaver settings isn't working in Feisty? It seems it just stopped working for me a matter of days ago ...
<WillLuongo> adaptr: avgt75fld
<elaine__> hola
<julioxd> komo estas?
<WillLuongo> adaptr: it installed from a .deb from the website.
<chemicalvamp> i found this site once, that showed a sorted list of packages, andone know what im talking anout?
<elaine__> mas o menos, re quemada con un modem
<WillLuongo> adaptr: well, the install failed from the deb, and now I can't get it out.
<BluesKaj> dwidmann, upgraded the kernel, i bet eh /
<elaine__> que estoy tratando de hacerlo funcionar
<jbruckman> reading foreign languages i don't speak gives me a headache...
<chemicalvamp> que pasa mi amigp
<jbruckman> :-\
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: Hmm, could that do it o.O I recall there being a KDE update a couple days before that
<julioxd> ha horale yo me estoy rompiendo la cabeza kon beryl
<adaptr> WillLuongo: install from a deb ? so you did not install it from adept at all ?
<chemicalvamp> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<elaine__> uuuhh
<WillLuongo> adaptr: right. but it broke adept.
<jbruckman> oh god. don't use beryl!
<julioxd> sip
<dwidmann> jbruckman: what's wrong with beryl?
<chemicalvamp> si beryl no beuno, muy dificile
<BluesKaj> dwidmann, sorry i can't confirm your problem tho :(
<dwidmann> (granted, I like Kwin better, I'm just curious why you hate beryl so)
<adaptr> WillLuongo: that's because you don't want to use unvetted DEBs if you are using a package management system and you don't know yet how it works..
<jbruckman> dwidmann: it's just really unstable. i've known about 5 people whose systems it basically destroyed.
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: bummer. It was working last week too :(
<julioxd> y ke me kuentas de donde eres?
<adaptr> !es | julioxd
<ubotu> julioxd: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jbruckman> dwidmann: they had a hell of a time getting back to a working system
<julioxd> gracias asaptr
<jbruckman> dwidmann: one friend just reinstalled from scratch.
<chemicalvamp> adaptr he said that didnt help lol
<BluesKaj> I just let the scnsvr go until the monitor shuts off
<dwidmann> jbruckman: On the shiny eye candy front, I'm personally holding out for KDE4's kwin composite :)
<jbruckman> dwidmann: yeah, i'm holding out for KDE 4 too.
<adaptr> chemicalvamp: nobody cares - in here, you speak english or you go around misunderstood
<jbruckman> dwidmann: i can't wait forit! *acts excited*
<jbruckman> haha
<chemicalvamp> adaptr he was looing for a beryl channel for spanish
<adaptr> chemicalvamp: then he should ask in es
<adaptr> it's not rocket science
<jbruckman> food time.
* jbruckman is away
<chemicalvamp> adaptr he said he did that :) but its all good, i understand what your saying
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: I don't really care about the screensaver (I set it to blank, and let it shut off after a while, I usually shut it off if I'm going to be away for long) I am however bothered that it isn't requiring password to return from screensaver ... that was a really really convenient way to lock the session without having to lock the session ...
<WillLuongo> Can anyone help me remove a broken package from a .deb file?
<Riddell> congratulations emonkey
<adaptr> WillLuongo: a deb file *is* a package
<BluesKaj> ok, good idea actually , dwidmann...just me and wifey here so there's no need
<WillLuongo> adaptr: thanks I didn't know that. <--- sarcasm
<adaptr> WillLuongo: man dpkg, and be prepared to read.. a lot
<BluesKaj> bbiab , dinnertime
<adaptr> dpkg is what really does the work
<julioxd> de donde eres elaine?
<chemicalvamp> he said where are you from
<emonkey> Riddell, many thanks
<jbruckman> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: ah, wait, it WAS related to the kernel update, in a round-a-bout kind of way. Ever since the kernel update I've not been able to get the nvidia drivers back online (using vesa for now), which in turn means opengl is in fact broken, and apparentlyl I had the screensaver set to something I didn't think I had it set to, that used opengl, which seemedly made it cease to function correctly ... I guess if the screensaver can't successfully
<dwidmann> run the require password to return function can't function ...
<eukaryote> Any Quanta users around?
<dope> how can i tell if my comp will boot from a usb
<Daisuke_Ido> dope: if bios has a 'boot from usb' option, that's a pretty good indicator. but other than that, i guess...  try and see
<chemicalvamp> does anybody know the address of the page that has a webpage list of packages
<BluesKaj> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<BluesKaj> chemicalvamp, also : http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide#Method_1:_Install_the_Driver_the_Ubuntu_Way
<BluesKaj> or sustitute edgy in the address
<chemicalvamp> BluesKaj not looking for that, teres an ubuntu webpage that has a list.. by tpye / by name, listing dependancies
<eukaryote> Does anyone know why Quanta's documentation isn't in its two packages? It should come with tons of HTML< CSS & PHP stuff
<Daisuke_Ido> is there a -doc package for it?
<BluesKaj> sorry chemicalvamp , this is the one I meant to post : http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu
<eukaryote> Daisuke_Ido: Not that I can see
<ubuntu> I have this problem!
<dwidmann> I think the package for the documentation might be kdewebdev-doc-html
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu: don't ask to ask, just ask
<Daisuke_Ido> we all have problems :P
<dwidmann> ubuntu: present and listening :-)
<eukaryote> dwidmann: Never thought of that. I'll have a look
<Daisuke_Ido> just...  not with linux.  for instance, mine are mostly mental :)
<Sanne> chemicalvamp: do you mean packages.ubuntu.com?
<chemicalvamp> BluesKaj nope that has nothing to do with what i want
<dwidmann>  Daisuke_Ido: yours too?
<ubuntu> mount: can't find /dev/hda6 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<chemicalvamp> Sanne bingo thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> of course.
<Sanne> chemicalvamp: you're welcome :)
<dwidmann> ubuntu: what type of partition is /dev/hda6?
<BluesKaj> ok, chemicalvamp, perhaps you do the search in Google :)
<ubuntu> is ext
<dwidmann> assuming ext2, it would be something like "sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/hda6 /media/hda6"
<dwidmann> or you could add it to the fstab
<dwidmann> (
<dwidmann> you can say ext3 also, same deal, just fill in the hole
<dwidmann> also, do be sure that the mount point exists
<ubuntu> I am in this moment in a livecd
<dwidmann> ubuntu: same deal
<dwidmann> the live cd (at least from a user perspective) is more or less no different than running ubuntu itself :)
<ubuntu> Because I can't start kubuntu in graphic mode...
<dwidmann> Odd, hmm, what graphics card do you have?
<dope> i have a pen drive with a bunch of preinstalled garbage for U3 on it. can i boot linux from it?
<eukaryote> dwidmann: kdewebdev-doc-html doesn't seem to have the stuff Quanta+ needs
<hans_> How do I make Kubuntu connect to my wireless automatically on startup, right know I have to use wireless manager everytime
<dwidmann> eukaryote: odd, because kdewebdev IS quanta
<ubuntu> I have an nvidia, but I don't now what version... I tried to install drivers and it happening
<skarface> hans_: knetworkmanager
<eukaryote> dwidmann: If you click the "Documentation" tab then follow a particular page it fails looking for files such as /usr/share/apps/quanta/doc/php/introduction.html
<ubuntu> Sorry if my English is bad, but I speak just a little...
<ubuntu> I need help!!!
<dwidmann> eukaryote: /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/quanta/index.html
<dwidmann> hmm, that seems to be the index page anyhow
<dwidmann> whether there is more to be found I'm not sure ... still looking
<ubuntu> dwidmann_
<ubuntu> I'm not a mexican!
<dwidmann> ubuntu: hmm,
<eukaryote> dwidmann: Weird. My Q+ is looking somewhere else entirely. This must be where earlier releases stored this stuff, yet I'm running Q+ 3.5
<dwidmann> eukaryote: possibly, another possibility is that the documentation I just linked was entirely unrelated
<dwidmann> ubuntu: did it work at first? and then fail to work after installing the nvidia drivers?
<ubuntu> Yes!!!
<dwidmann> first lets find out what graphics card you have, I need you to open up a terminal, and type "lspci | grep VGA"
<BluesKaj> ok , have /home on a different partition , but I'm not sure it's loading at bootup ...what should I look for in fstab as an indicator ?
<ubuntu> I reboot my system and it didn't work...
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: I would look for /home in the mtab
<BluesKaj> ok dwidmann , thx
<ubuntu> dwidmann, Do you speak spanish?
<eukaryote> dwidmann: Hmm. I guess I should join the mailing list and ask there. The #quanta IRC channel is empty; the FAQ and Wiki don't help much
<dwidmann> ubuntu: I know a few random words, but that's about it
<eukaryote> dwidmann: Thanks for the help
<dwidmann> eukaryote: perhaps the #kde channel then?
<eukaryote> dwidmann: Yes, good idea. I'll see what turns up there
<angasule> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<dwidmann> ubuntu: first lets find out what graphics card you have, I need you to open up a terminal, and type "lspci | grep VGA"
<BluesKaj> ok dwidmann, I found what looks like /home (hda3) ,but I also found this in the first line of /etc/apt/mtab : /dev/hda2 / ext3 rw,errors=remount-ro 0 0  Is this bad ?
<dwidmann> no ... well, maybe
<dwidmann> I don't like the "0 0" on the end
<dwidmann> it isn't like th at in the fstab is it?
<BluesKaj> ok, lemme look
<dwidmann> it should be "0 1" for "/", not "0 0"
<BluesKaj> dwidmann, fstab  : ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<dwidmann> ah, that should be fine then
<ubuntu> dwidmann: it says: 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller> nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/model 64 Pro]  (rev 15)
<BluesKaj> ok thx
<dwidmann> ubuntu: hmm, now I've got to see which nvidia driver supports that card, there are 2 of them (actually 3 in feisty)
<ubuntu> What do you think?
<dwidmann> ubuntu: I think you need nvidia-glx-legacy
<ubuntu> Ok, what I can do?
<dwidmann> and apt-cache show nvidia-glx-legacy agrees with me ... TNT2 is in the list
<ubuntu> You are my hands
<dwidmann> ubuntu: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy;  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ubuntu> <dwidmann remember that I'm in a livecd...
<dwidmann> ah, drat
<dwidmann> Write that stuff down
<dwidmann> Boot into ubuntu with the "recovery mode" option
<draco24> est ce que il y as du monde qui parle francais
<dwidmann> It will give you a root shell in which you'll be able to run those commands, then reboot into the regular installed and see if it works
<dwidmann> !fr | draco24
<ubotu> draco24: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ubuntu> Yes, I'll do that, but I can to leave the channel, in few minuts I'l come back, thank you dwidmann!!
<draco24> merci
<jbruckman> anyone know how to get nvidia drivers working properly on feisty?
<stdin> jbruckman: tried asking in #ubuntu+1 ?
<jbruckman> stdin: no, i'll check over there.
<eams> dwidmann, thank you!
<rstanca> anyone knows a good ftp client written in qt? something like gftp, found kasablanca and kftpgrabber in repository but i don`t like them
<stdin> rstanca: konqueror?
<eams> dwidmann: You are an angel! I'm ubuntu
<rstanca> stdin: i was looking for something similar to gftp
<eams> Now I'm in my HD!!!
<stdin> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<stdin> hmm
<stdin> rstanca: try asking in #kde
<eams> dwidmann, thank you
<rstanca> stdin: krusader might do it, even if it`s more than a ftp client
<Tm_T> Konqueror <3
<Tm_T> Konqueror with splitview and wonderful kiosystem <3
<sticksabuser> hey does anyone know of a package for producing piecharts similar to gnuplot?
<adaptr> erm.. gnuplot
<gan|y|med> hi
<flaccid> !kftpgrabber
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kftpgrabber - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !info kftpgrabber
<ubotu> kftpgrabber: KDE FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0beta1-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 989 kB, installed size 2792 kB
<flaccid> hmm still in beta
<gan|y|med> my fglrx.ko keeps getting deleted every time i restart. can anybody tell me what causes this?
<sticksabuser> adaptr: see the issue is gnuplot doesn't do piecharts
<adaptr> so the "piecharts similar to gnuplot" thing was just a ruse, then ?
<sticksabuser> adaptr: not sure what a ruse is... but here's what I need: a package that I can write a script for to produce a nicely formatted piechart in eps and/or pdf formats...
<gan|y|med> hi
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> how do i mount a fat32 partition so that it is writable?
<gan|y|med> why does fglrx.ko get deleted every time the system is restarted???
<Ace2016> root can write to it but i cannot
<gan|y|med> umask=0
<Ace2016> i mean its a fat32 partition, how can it have permissions on it?
<Ace2016> gan|y|med: in fstab?
<gan|y|med> that's the option i think for writing to it
<gan|y|med> for example
<adaptr> sticksabuser: postscript can do scripting... and there are several direct interfaces to these kinds of vector formats
<gan|y|med> try mount --help
<Ace2016> gan|y|med: thanks that worked perfectly
<sticksabuser> I was trying piecharts http://www.usf.uni-osnabrueck.de/~breiter/tools/piechart/piecharts.en.html... but for some reason it wouldn't compile....
<gan|y|med> np
<Hatl> hi!
<Hatl> will kubuntu be relaased on thursday with ubuntu?
<Tm_T> sure
<gan|y|med> the question is, will anybody go to one of the release parties, hehe
<Hatl> thats the first time i try ubuntu, im looking forward to
<gan|y|med> feisty is great, quite reasonably spoken
<Tm_T> gan|y|med: sure, I'm organising one of them
<gan|y|med> where?
<gan|y|med> if i may ask
<Tm_T> Finland :)
<gan|y|med> well, kind of far away from me
<Tm_T> heh
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> does linux need an outbound firewall??? and do any exist??? just wondering about root kits and stuff
<Tm_T> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseParties
<gan|y|med> really, if is
<gan|y|med> t
<gan|y|med> trying to get into the london one, though
<Tm_T> !firewall | Ace2016
<ubotu> Ace2016: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<BluesKaj> Tm_T, it's abit far for me now ...but i was born in Kaavi, Finland... but that was 63 yrs ago :)
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: hmm, we should have long discussion some day ;)
<MegaVolt> hi, got a question about knetworkmanager: after a fresh apt-get install (after purging the old files) the knetworkmanager icon is there but clicking on it it says "knetworkmanager is nt running" - i can set manual network configuration but i dont get any wlan stuff displayed
<Tm_T> Ace2016: I recommend Firestarter
<BluesKaj> my finnish is non existent now :(
<Ace2016> Tm_T: i know that stuff, but i want to know if there is anything that can stop all apps apart from selected ones accessing the net
<MegaVolt> how to change that ?
<Ace2016> Tm_T: used firestarter, but i got a router so i don't think i need it
<Tm_T> Ace2016: hmm, never seen much point in that
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: we can use english :)
<BluesKaj> hehe Tm_T :)
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: I'm just interested about history and lives and stuff :)
<BluesKaj> cool
<chemicalvamp> i need to find a fun game, anybody got any ideas?
<felzix> genre
<felzix> ?
<chemicalvamp> any, just fun/addictive
<felzix> N Game is pretty fun
<felzix> want a link?
<chemicalvamp> sure
<felzix> which OS do you sue?
<felzix> use*
<chemicalvamp> feisty amd64
<felzix> http://www.harveycartel.org/metanet/n_v1linux.tar.gz
<Tm_T> felzix: supertux!
<chemicalvamp> felzix why is that link opening in ark?
<korrx> felzix: armagetron
<Tm_T> because it's packed
<felzix> it should be a download
<felzix> http://www.harveycartel.org/metanet/downloads.html
<korrx> felzix: wormux
<felzix> korrx: wormux is awesome :)
<felzix> I've never tried armagetron
<felzix> and supertux is too much like mario, but is not quite there, so it feels weird
<felzix> Singularity is pretty fun, until it's beaten
<Daisuke_Ido> wesnoth
<korrx> felziz: neverball
<felzix> korrx: I don't seem to be allowed to pm because of spam problems, but: I love mario.  Especially #3.
<HaSH> wow this CANNOT be good : http://pastebin.ulteo.us/511
<korrx> HaSH: root@KernelHack:~# locate *mandriva-linux* ??? aren't you on a buntu box ?
<HaSH> sudo su -
<HaSH> i had a  few things to do in root. and was easier to su - to it. apposed to sudo each command
<sputnik`> why not sudo bash ?
<Shootfast> or sudo -s
<HaSH> either way.
<Daisuke_Ido> same end result either way
<Shootfast> :P
<HaSH> but still that error looks bad
<sputnik`> ;P
<Bebemycat2> To upgrade from Kubuntu 6.06 to 7.04 do I have to download an burn the .iso all over again, or is there a simpler method?
<rala> hi everyone. need help. how do I reconfigure my display resolutions
<rala> anyone?
<jbruckman> i've been trying to get help in ubuntu+1 for a while now, and i've been completely ignored... The nvidia glx driver, when installed, breaks the monitor settings. I can no longer adjust any of these settings, most important of which is the resolution setting.
<Shootfast> Bebemycat2: adept will tell you when a new release is available, but its almost the same as downloading a new iso
<Bebemycat2> Shootfast: Thank you
<Shootfast> Bebemycat2: I find it best to get the new iso anyways and just store your home settings in a new partition
<Bebemycat2> I was thinking I would have to do that
<Shootfast> Bebemycat2: that way you have the latest install disk if it all goes to hell
<Bebemycat2> That is true. Thanks for the advice
<Bebemycat2> :)
<Shootfast> :)
<firephoto> jbruckman: i think you would have to use the nvidia-settings app to adjust those from the gui.
<soulrider> hows everyone doing ?
<soulrider> jbruckman: can you try and reconifgure xorg ?
<Shootfast> jbruckman: the nvidia drivers are very unstable, to reset your resolution run nvidia-xconfig
<jbruckman> soulrider: i tried the reconfiguring thing, and despite having the modes there, and subsequently in /etc/X11/xorg.conf i couldn't get that resolution
<jbruckman> Shootfast: nvidia-xconfig? I'll give it a shot. thanks
<Shootfast> jbruckman: That will change you xorg.conf to what the nvidia driver needs
<jbruckman> Shootfast: okay. I'll give it a try. hopefully it'll fix it.
<jbruckman> Shootfast: thanks
<Shootfast> jbruckman: if you run beryl you will have to add some other things to that command though
<jbruckman> Shootfast: screw beryl.
<jbruckman> Shootfast: lol
<jbruckman> Shootfast: unstable garbage, that's what that is... :|
<Shootfast> jbruckman: :(
<Shootfast> jbruckman: not for me :P
<Shootfast> the only unstable thing is the nvidia drivers
<jbruckman> Shootfast: *bows to you* i know like 5 people that had their system screwed over by beryl.
<jbruckman> hmmm
<jbruckman> i dunno. i wouldn't trust it.
<jbruckman> anyway, thanks again m8. i'll give this a shot.
<Shootfast> did you install your drivers from the repo or from nvidia?
<reydelsillon> Hi guys. Anyone that can help me getting amule to reconize edk links froma webpage?
<Shootfast> and if from the repo did you get nvidia-glx or nvida-glx-new?
<Daisuke_Ido> "had their system screwed over"?
<Daisuke_Ido> puh-LEASE.  try "weren't competent enough to follow directions"
<jbruckman> Daisuke_Ido: please. let's not attack anyone personally. I followed the directions exactly when i tried to do it about 3 months ago, and X wouldn't start.
<jbruckman> i had to rollback
<Shootfast> things are better now after the 1.0
<jbruckman> perhaps i'll look again then... once i get nvidia working.
<jbruckman> restarting x.
<Shootfast> ok, if you need help theres one more command to enter first to get nvidia working with beryl though
* firephoto hugs kwin
<Shootfast> reydelsillon: what browser?
<reydelsillon> firefox
<Shootfast> reydelsillon: did you set the default applications?
<Shootfast> (inside firefox)
<reydelsillon> let me check
<reydelsillon> shootfast: you mean edit-> pref-> content ?
<Shootfast> somewhere like that
<Shootfast> type in the extension used on the edk links and set to open in amule
<HaSH> how else can isearch for files besides updatedb && locate file ?...is there a way that is just as good?
<Daisuke_Ido> HaSH: there's also whereis
<MajorApus> Can someone help me?  I just installed kubuntu, I have tried 7.04 live cd, 6.10 live cd, and 6.10 alt installer.  All 3 end up witht he same thing, x starts, and I am left with a desktop looking screen, a solid blue bakcround and a single cursor, the cursor can move but that is all that happens, also, my keyboards numlock key is unresponsive
<korrx> slocate
<Daisuke_Ido> and find
<reydelsillon> how do i set amule open? to link like this? ed2k://|file|Lost.S03E16.One.Of.Us.HR.HDTV.XviD-CTU.[sharethefiles.com] .avi|734348238|A8A44DB7ED8E9DEB31EAE1119E3F3124|h=HNUVAGXJINHHJRLO344SXA5AWD65R7GB|/
<reydelsillon> just an example ofcourse.
<reydelsillon> ^
<Daisuke_Ido> reydelsillon: you use torrents for that :P
<reydelsillon> maybe i should
<MajorApus> If I start kubuntu in recovery mode from the grub boot loader I get a root command prompt, If I type startx I get the same blank desktop screen with a cursor
<Daisuke_Ido> offtopic a bit, but they tend to be faster and more reliable
<reydelsillon> but just now i want thisamule to hande edk or i go crazy.
<HaSH> Daisuke_Ido, allright ill checkt it out.
<korrx> MajorApus : bad idea X under root account
<Daisuke_Ido> MajorApus: try sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<Daisuke_Ido> IF you absolutely have to
<MajorApus> how would I know if I absolutely have to
<reydelsillon> shootfast: can you tell me how i open amule for edk? i cant see any option about taht in the amuleprogrm.
<Daisuke_Ido> if you can do what you need to do to recover from the command line (and everything can be done via the command line), you don't absolutely have to
<HaSH> hmm whereis doesnt work the same. see i have this file i was downloading with wget. my computer froze and i had to reboot. i think tried to resume the file with wget but it didnt resume and now its downloading into a a unknown place and id like to find it
<Daisuke_Ido> reydelsillon: i'm looking for an option, but nada so far
<MajorApus> did you read my first message?
<Daisuke_Ido> yep
<MajorApus> I guess I would need to know what to do from the command line,  I use linux more than most people, but usually with a gui and fixing a problem is not something I would know how to do, its a fresh install of kubuntu 6.10, it gets no errors durring boots, and when it starts I dont get a log in screen, just a blank desktop
<LeeJunFan> woohoo! my mailserver made it :) up 365 days, 21:12
<Daisuke_Ido> reydelsillon: try this link: http://blog.ryaneby.com/archives/firefox-protocol-handlers/
<Gh0st75> hi folks
<LeeJunFan> people can say what they want about ubuntu not being a good distro for servers, but that uptime speaks for itself :) Breezy needs updated though :)
<reydelsillon> thanks
<soulrider_> LeeJunFan: breezy is dead
<Daisuke_Ido> MajorApus: not really sure
<Gh0st75> anyone know how i can get wireless working on my c2d intel mcbook, with feisty installed? i read that i need ndiswrapper installed but i tried some commands i found and the files can't be found
<MajorApus> whould it be a hardware issue?  another thing, ctrl alt f1 or ctrl shift f1, i've tried both I forget which does it, doesn't give me a new console window
<HaSH> ok this file seems to not exist on my system. how can i find it. im looking at it in konqueror but slocate and locate says it doesnt. i did use updatedb before i used the locate
<LeeJunFan> soulrider_: yeah, I know, that's why I need to get it updated now.
<reydelsillon> I have no experience with torrent. does hat program funcion better on linux than amule?
<Daisuke_Ido> ctrl-alt-f1 should drop you to a tty
<korrx> ctrl alt f1 - f6
<Daisuke_Ido> reydelsillon: oh lord yes.
<MajorApus> well it doesn't do anything
<soulrider_> LeeJunFan: right now im not using ubuntu, but ill check out feisty
<soulrider_> i did install kubuntu on my dads PC though
<reydelsillon> can you direct me to any site as http://sharethefiles.com/forum/index.php but for torrents?
<Daisuke_Ido> reydelsillon: PM
<soulrider_> reydelsillon: torrents are better than emule
<soulrider_> and dont come looking for illegal stuff here :P
<LeeJunFan> soulrider_: well, this being a server it's not got a GUI, so ubuntu/kubuntu doesn't matter. no difference.
<reydelsillon> pm=?
<soulrider_> yeah LeeJunFan
<MajorApus> so what should I do, fresh install on high end hardware, doesn't work
<Daisuke_Ido> private message
<reydelsillon> ok im gonna try this torrent thing. :) what is the best application fo kubuntu?
<soulrider_> MajorApus: care to elaborate ? :P
<soulrider_> reydelsillon: kubuntu brings ktorrent, but i dont like it
<Daisuke_Ido> !ktorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider_> actually, the only windows app i use in utorrent, a torrent client :P
<HaSH> see look at this. locate cant find it yet its there. i need to find this other 3.7 GIG part of a file. : root@KernelHack:~# locate mandriva-* | grep -i spring
<HaSH> root@KernelHack:~# ls /Storage2/ | grep -i spring
<HaSH> mandriva-linux-2007-spring-free-dvd-i586.iso
<Gh0st75> so any ideas how i can get ndiswrapper installed if there's no internet conx to download ndiswrapper-utils-1.8
<soulrider_> deluge is good, but not good enough yet
<MajorApus> I installed kubuntu 6.10 with alternate install disk, that was after 7.04 and 6.10 live cd failed (in the same way that the installed version now fails)  when it boots It gets to a blank gui desktop with just a cursor
<soulrider_> Gh0st75: download from another PC and take it there ?
<Daisuke_Ido> ktorrent is actually pretty decent, latest version is close to utorrent
<Daisuke_Ido> there's also azureus
<soulrider_> Daisuke_Ido: its the interface i dont like much
<soulrider_> azureus us a hog
<MajorApus> i get better results with utorrent
<Daisuke_Ido> soulrider_: no argument there
<Gh0st75> ok, will try downloading it and putting it on a fat32 drive for linux access
<MajorApus> my lan packet shapes pretty hard core
<Daisuke_Ido> i've had no problems with ktorrent right now, especially with non-default ports
<MajorApus> I do know my onboard lan chipset isn't supported "out of the box"
<Daisuke_Ido> MajorApus: this screams hardware error
<MajorApus> hardware support? or error?
<Daisuke_Ido> nothing on two live cds, and the same problem with an install from the alt cd
<Daisuke_Ido> supprt
<Daisuke_Ido> video card?
<MajorApus> 7800gt
<Daisuke_Ido> that shouldn't be a problem
<Daisuke_Ido> um...  i doubt it would choke like that with the onboard lan
<Daisuke_Ido> any other unconventional hardware?
* reydelsillon dives into ktorrent
<MajorApus>  CHAINTECH AV-710 7.1 Channels 24-bit 192KHz PCI Interface Sound Card
<MajorApus> envy chipset soundcard?
<Daisuke_Ido> don't know, but at worst, you wouldn't have sound
<MajorApus> onbaord audio is also not supported by any os "out of the box"
<Daisuke_Ido> probably not that
<Daisuke_Ido> is in kubuntu (well, it's a realtek chipset)
<Daisuke_Ido> not spectacular by any means
<Daisuke_Ido> but it works, and works well
<MajorApus> this is the mobo http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813128015
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<MajorApus> while I am here, how do you use ls to show only a screen worth of information and then have you hit a button to page down
<Kyral> ls | less
<Daisuke_Ido> ls | yeah what he said
<Daisuke_Ido> you're quick.
<MajorApus> oh right I forgot, because less is more
<Kyral> (In general, <any command> | less)
<Kyral> You have no idea....
<Kyral> less replaced more ;P
<MajorApus> I learned that a few years ago in my freshmen aero class
<Red_Tear> hi guys
<MajorApus> what should happen when it boots?  I see the "X" then a blue backround, then a cursor, next should be login prompt?
<Gh0st75> ok, i have ndiswrapper downloaded, anyone know the syntax to get that installed in feisty as to allow my macbook wireless access?
<HaSH> is there any reason that updatedb wouldnt update? i run it yet i cant find files im looking at...
<HaSH> its like its not working.
<Gh0st75> just sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.8 ?
<LeeJunFan> HaSH: it may be setup to not crawl certain dirs.
<LeeJunFan> HaSH: and if user nobody (which it runs as) can't see them they won't be included.
<MajorApus> shouldn't a fresh instal simply work?  I thought that was the whole idea
<HaSH> LeeJunFan, hmm its always just worked i use updatedb && locat
<N0Lif3|lappy> I'm worried, kdesysguard is telling me I only have 187MB of ram. before, I had 224MB of ram. what's going on?
<N0Lif3|lappy> Hostname: n30lif3 - OS: Linux 2.6.17-11-generic/i686 - CPU: Mobile Intel(R) Celeron(TM) CPU         1333MHz (1333.539 MHz) - Processes: 92 - Uptime: 4h 3m - Load Average: 0.22 - Memory Usage: 98.72MB/186.48MB (52.94%) - Disk Usage: 3.90GB/27.28GB (14.30%)
<HaSH> eh well i dont get this. i now how 2 3.7 gig file floating around
<HaSH> and i *cant* find them
<MajorApus> is there another room that might be able to help me?
<Daisuke_Ido> HaSH: tried find?
<Mystikk> MajorApus. i have had that a lot
<MajorApus> the no login?
<Mystikk> my problem has been video drivers not picking something suitable
<HaSH> Daisuke_Ido, i need one that will search every folder on the system as i dont know where they are
<ferger> how do i open more repositories?
<Mystikk> ya, totally
<Mystikk> i am running an older nvidia with a 17" widescreen LCD
<MajorApus> but the cursor is responsive and the screen has no graphical errors
<MajorApus> 7800 gt 1280x1024
<Mystikk> yes, but its in text mode ?
<Mystikk> not showing a logn screen?
<MajorApus> text mode?
<MajorApus> blue backround, with a cursor
<Mystikk> ya, thats what i meant
<MajorApus> nothing else on the screen
<Mystikk> it boots if you hit esc and select ... whatever choice #2 is .. the recovery mode thingy?
<MajorApus> yes to a root prompt
<Mystikk> ok so likely a video issue of some sort
<chemicalvamp> how do you run crossfire?
<MajorApus> that would make sense, but I'm using a common card at a common resolution
<Mystikk> umm .. i went thru all sorts of hell, i had to fix my xorg.conf everytime
<Mystikk> umm, thinking
<Mystikk> hang on a sec, i am also working :/
<HaSH> i even tried ls -R / | grep -i string
<HaSH> nothing.
<Red_Tear> Ok Im searching for a backup programm... but it should be able to do the things i will no describe:
<Mystikk> what i did for the short term was go to the nv driver rather than the nvidia driver
<Mystikk> in xorg.conf
<Mystikk> its working now, in feisty with a very new nvidia driver
<MajorApus> I barely know what xorg.conf is
<Mystikk> ow, ok
<Mystikk> i am probably not your best bet to ask
<MajorApus> and it might not be worth the effort, I was gonna switch from xp to kubuntu, but I havn't even gotten to the log in screen of a live cd
<Mystikk> but this happens to me in regular ubuntu as well as kubuntu
<Mystikk> so maybe there is a better person in #ubuntu
<Shootfast> MajorApus: whats the problem
<Red_Tear> copy a full disc image from one HDD to another, but strongly compromized. If i ever need it I want just have to use the same programm or sthg to make it on a new HDD and be able to boot from it
<MajorApus> 6.10 7.04 live cd and alternate 6.10 all do the same thing
<ledemente> Hi all. Anyone know of a KDE alternative to Audacity?
<MajorApus> when x starts I get a blue desktop backround, a mouse cursor, and thats it, it stops there
<ledemente> I'm looking for mostly the same features... without the crashing.
<ledemente> Or freezing. xd
<Shootfast> MajorApus: can you click ctrl-alt-f1 and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MajorApus> ledemente: http://osswin.sourceforge.net/#audioeditingtools
<MajorApus> I'll try, this is my only machine so brb
<chemicalvamp> i installed the game "crossfire-client" but i cant seem to find out how to launch it
<ledemente> Hrm... none of those are KDE.
<Red_Tear> is it fair? those kiddys ever have the newest hardware and anything and we geeks dont have any money and running a this old machine, with some very unusual fixes we made even at the hardware? ;)
<Mystikk> this old geek has medium old stuff :P
<Mystikk> btw, hi, i am Myst, I am an old geekgrrl
<Leon> hello all
<Daisuke_Ido> i wouldn't say i have an *old* system
<Shootfast> this young geek has new flashy stuff
<Rictoo> how do I install beryl on kubuntu? =p
<Daisuke_Ido> but certainly not top of the line
<Rictoo> ~beryl
<Shootfast> Rictoo: what version
<Rictoo> ..
<Rictoo> Kubuntu 6.10
<Daisuke_Ido> Rictoo: two questions.  what version, and what video card?
<Rictoo> Radeon 9200
<Leon> i'm trying to install Kubuntu on my new laptop but it errors ne1 know why?
<Daisuke_Ido> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<Gh0st75> does anyone know how i can get wireless working in feisty on my c2d macbook? i have ndiswrapper installed using my osx partition
<Rictoo> Thanks, Daisuke_Ido
<Shootfast> Rictoo: what graphics card
<Rictoo> I said, Radeon 9200
<Gh0st75> er downloaded i mean, not installed
<Daisuke_Ido> Leon: you're gonna have to come a little more specific than that
<Shootfast> go to Daisuke_Ido's link, he was faster :P
<Rictoo> =p
<Leon> Daisuke_Ido: it sector errors like a dozen times then just stops i let it set for about 10 min though.
<Rictoo> WTF
<Rictoo> IT SAYS I DON'T HAVE DIRECT RENDERING
<Daisuke_Ido> o_O
<Rictoo> But I got the ATI official drivers!!
<Daisuke_Ido> ouch
<Rictoo> I used to have the other drivers, and I DID have direct rendering
<Daisuke_Ido> to both of you
<Rictoo> but now that I get the official ones, I DONT!???
<Daisuke_Ido> fglrx?
<Rictoo> I thikn so
<Daisuke_Ido> or whatever the weird acronym is
<Rictoo> THink*
<Leon> ???
<[pyro] > !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Daisuke_Ido> Leon: sector errors how?  like...  when paritioning?
<Rictoo> I just don't see why the official drivers aren't good...
<Red_Tear> u know like my video card fan dont work, and i made a nomore needed case fan under it and with a empty toilet paper roll, a empty cappuchino package and much sticky tape it works to cool it down nice^^
<Rictoo> OMFG
<Rictoo> ITS NALIOTH
<Rictoo> hi
<Daisuke_Ido> because if that's the case, that sounds like your hard drive is the spawn of the devil
<Shootfast> Rictoo: Coz ATI hate their customers
<Rictoo> :(
<Leon>  no when trying to start the installer
<Daisuke_Ido> reboot and use the "check cd for errors" option
<Leon>  ...
<Leon>  ok
<Leon>  brb
<Daisuke_Ido> Shootfast: that they do
<Daisuke_Ido> nvidia :D
<Gh0st75> no ideas on how to use ndiswrapper for wireless?
<freez> the dapper is not detecting my network adapater here is the lspci output http://pastebin.ca/445700 anyone can help fixing this real annoying problem please ?
<Mystikk> like beryl runs just FINE on my 64MB ancient nvidia that cost me $20
<Mystikk> but i cant get it runnin on my radeon 9600 or something like that under fedeora
<Daisuke_Ido> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper/edgy
<Mystikk> thats the other puter
<Mystikk> so, my cheapass nvidia is so much better just because its supported
<Gh0st75> would the steps be the same for feisty as edgy?
<Daisuke_Ido> in theory
<Gh0st75> k, will have a look, thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/03/18/how-to-configure-wireless-on-a-macbook-using-ndiswrapper/
<Daisuke_Ido> Mystikk: i originally built this as a windows pc for midrange gaming
<Daisuke_Ido> and now i find it's actually a little overpowered
<Mystikk> its great eh?
<Mystikk> this is a P4 1.8, 1 GB ram
<Daisuke_Ido> it would be dragging the bottom of the barrel if i were still using windows, but it's nice and zippy here
<Mystikk> snappy it is
<Mystikk> oh tell me about that
<Daisuke_Ido> granted, i'm a little ahead on the processor
<Daisuke_Ido> an x2 3800+
<Red_Tear> reality is so dammed ^^
<Daisuke_Ido> socket 939
<Mystikk> and with Vista ... the unmentionable
<Mystikk> ow, better than my big machine
<Red_Tear> no shops open if u need them ;)
<Mystikk> my FC6 box
<frank227a> How large should a swap partition be?
<Mystikk> AMD 3000+
<Daisuke_Ido> frank227a: 1.5 - 2x your physical ram
<Mystikk> on a 754 board
<Mystikk> 1 GB RAM again, and that Radeon that keeps puking on me
<Mystikk> and my notebook is running edgy
<MajorApus> okay so I did the dpkg reconfigure, it asked me a lot of questions that it already knew all the answers too
<frank227a> What command will give me the exact size of the harddrive?
<Daisuke_Ido> Mystikk: i got this just after the big price drop last year, new mobo, pci-e 7600, and processor cost me $300
<Mystikk> wow, lucky you
<Shootfast> frank227a: as large as neccesary
<MajorApus> then when I boot I get a command prompt login screen, but I never even got to the point of setting up a user
<Daisuke_Ido> frank227a: df
<Shootfast> frank227a: usually around the size of your ram
<Mystikk> notebook is a p4m 2.4 w/ 768 MB Ram, and the radeon IGP wont do beryl, but its very solid machine
<Daisuke_Ido> wait, that will only do mounted partitions
<MajorApus> is there a default username and password?
<frank227a> I'm making a dual boot system.  What is the average amount of space needed for ubuntu 20 -30 gigs?
<Rictoo> how would I go about uninstall fglrx?
<Rictoo> how would I go about uninstalling fglrx?
<Daisuke_Ido> frank227a: i would say 20 would be more than enough, if you're using a vfat partition to store non-os-specific stuff (video, music, whatever)
<Daisuke_Ido> Rictoo: absolutely no clue.  Mystikk?  any idea?  you're the ati person at the moment
<frank227a> Daisuke_Ido: vfat?  Is that a mountable parition?
<frank227a> Daisuke_Ido: That would be something that I could add in the future correct?
<Daisuke_Ido> frank227a: fat32, same thing, and you can read/write to it just as well in linux as in windows
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah
<frank227a> Daisuke_Ido: Ok.  Thank you.
<Daisuke_Ido> say, if you add another hard drive
<Rictoo> how would I go about uninstalling fglrx?
<Rictoo> -.-'
<Rictoo> anyone? =/
<MajorApus> default username and pasword anyone?  from oem alternate installer
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu. no password
<Rictoo> ok
<Rictoo> Daisuke_Ido, a question
<Rictoo> let's say I uninstall fglrx
<Daisuke_Ido> mmhmm?
<Rictoo> will it use another backup driver?
<Daisuke_Ido> it should drop to the vesa driver
<Rictoo> or whenever I reboot will I get stuck without loading xserver :)
<Rictoo> ok
<Rictoo> good <3
<Daisuke_Ido> vesa's the fallback driver for about everything
<frank227a> Anyone familiar with steps I may have to take if I install windows xp on another partition of the drive in a few days?
<Rictoo> frank227a
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh
<frank227a> Do I have to rerun grub or something like that?
<Daisuke_Ido> install windows first.
<Rictoo> yeah
<Rictoo> that's all you have to di
<Rictoo> I did it
<frank227a> Daisuke_Ido: I do not have the windows CD now.
<Daisuke_Ido> it does NOT like being on anything but the first partition of the first drive
<Daisuke_Ido> you'd have to install windows then reinstall kubuntu afaik
<frank227a> Daisuke_Ido: Ok.  Can I install linux to the second partition and keep the first on free for windows?
<Daisuke_Ido> i...  don't know.
<frank227a> Anyone else have a suggestion on that?
<Mystikk> not a firm one
<frank227a> Ok.  Let me do some googling before I install this.
<Daisuke_Ido> once you install windows on that first partition, it's going to take over the bootloader, so you'd have to use the live cd to reinstall grub, if that works, and i'm not saying it does, because i've never tried it
<MajorApus> so that default password didn't work
* Daisuke_Ido prides himself on a nice noncommittal answer
<frank227a> Daisuke_Ido: Ok.  That is what I was thinking.  Using the livecd to reset grub.
<Daisuke_Ido> MajorApus: is this an installed or live session?
<MajorApus> installed
<gugu^> please help to install this http://outkastsolutions.co.za/outkast/
<Daisuke_Ido> then no, there's no default password
<MajorApus> so then how do I login?
<Daisuke_Ido> MajorApus: you use the username and password you created during installation
<MajorApus> It never asked for a username and password
<Daisuke_Ido> when installing the os, it never asked you to create a user
<frank227a> BBL
<Daisuke_Ido> that...  could be part of the problem
<MajorApus> at what point would it have?
<MajorApus> I did OEM instal
<Daisuke_Ido> OEM?
<Daisuke_Ido> ...why?
<MajorApus> it sounded better than text install
<MajorApus> I would have just used the live cd  but it does the same thing
<Daisuke_Ido> try the text install
<Daisuke_Ido> it's still a series of menus, just in text mode, rather than purty graphics
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm still calling hardware problem though
<MajorApus> 7800 gt?
<MajorApus> if thats a problem then this is a joke
<Daisuke_Ido> not necessarily video
<Daisuke_Ido> but something is NOT right
<Daisuke_Ido> do you have onboard video?
<MajorApus> no
<MajorApus> I actually sucesfully installed osx86 on this
<MajorApus> hardware is pretty common
<Daisuke_Ido> something somewhere is choking and i have no idea why
<ferger> i get audio but no video on some .mpg videos
<Daisuke_Ido> ferger: check codecs
<MrChips> Ok, problem: KDM no longer allows me to log in, it bounces me back.  So I went to try startx instead, it boots up grey xwindows but only the mouse, keyboard dies completely.
<MajorApus> wouldn't I get some sort of error during boot?
<frank227a> Any idea how to compress an entire directory and its sub directories?
<MrChips> I have tried checking the KDM/X logs and all I find is a reference to a redundant misc fonts (which I removed to no avail) and some directories not mentioned in xorg.conf
<MajorApus> interesting, mrchips is having the same problem
<Daisuke_Ido> MajorApus: possible, if you can check /var/log/boot
<MajorApus> how often would the live cd not work?
<Daisuke_Ido> not often
<Daisuke_Ido> it's the primary installation method, and fails pretty rarely
<MajorApus> I have 7.04 and 6.10, both checked with the self check, and both fail in the same way
<[pyro] > hmm just upgraded to feisty
<[pyro] > it bitched about nvidia because i had used envy to install the nvidia drivers. So i removed envy / drivers and re-ran the upgrade script and everything went ok.
<[pyro] > just had to do nvidia by hand to get x working again
<MajorApus> what would be the standard thing to do once the live cd fails to fully boot
<Daisuke_Ido> MajorApus: tried booting the livecd in vga mode?
<MajorApus> I'll try that, what version would you recomend, 7.04 or 6.10
<Daisuke_Ido> might as well go 7.04
<MajorApus> while I do this, something to think about, mrchips is having the same symptom, when x starts he gets a cursor and keyboard dies
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<frank227a> Anyone know the proper command to archive a directory?  I tried tar -c evolution ~/.evolution
<frank227a> It spits stuff all over the terminal screen.
<Kubuntu-noob> does anyone know if the root password is LOL
<Kubuntu-noob> * know what it is I mean
<TehWuzyl> noob: by default, I believe it's not set. You use sudo [something]  to set it.
* TehWuzyl checks for actual command
<Red_Tear> Kubuntu-noob: which OS was u using before?
<Red_Tear> urgs
<Kubuntu-noob> Just installed an old version on my thinkpad 5.04
<TehWuzyl> passwd
<BloodyTux> ITS FINISHED!!!
<TehWuzyl> so sudo passwd ... do a "man passwd" to get the syntax.
<[pyro] > hmm
<Daisuke_Ido> there IS no root password in ubuntu for a reason.
<BloodyTux> i'm in 7.04 and its not crashing :)
<Rictoo> What's the recommended driver for a Radeon 9200?
<Daisuke_Ido> BloodyTux: congrats
<[pyro] > the edgy -> feisty upgrade dies if you are using Envy to config nvidia / ati drivers.
<Kubuntu-noob> ok thanks
<Tm_T> Kubuntu-noob: you don't need root password, use your own password instead
<BloodyTux> :D
<frank227a> Anyone familiar with tar?
<frank227a> I tried tar -cf evolution.tar ~/.evolution
<BloodyTux> i feel special :)
<Daisuke_Ido> it's that sticky stuff that's out in california, right?
<[pyro] > removing the drivers and envy fix's it, and installing them by hand gets x working again :)
<Tm_T> BloodyTux: why?
<frank227a> Doesn't work to tar the directory.
<Kubuntu-noob> so the user I created when I installed is root?
<TehWuzyl> frank227a: you may have the right command, but need to redirect it to an output file.
<Tm_T> Kubuntu-noob: no but does have supercowpowers with sudo
<BloodyTux> Tm_T: i got 7.04 beta to work finally
<Daisuke_Ido> Kubuntu-noob: no, but it has superuser privileges
<Tm_T> BloodyTux: and?
<Rictoo> What's the recommended driver for a Radeon 9200?
<Daisuke_Ido> man he's quick.
<TehWuzyl> add "> outputfile" to the command which spits junk all over the screen.
<BloodyTux> Tm_T: that's it...
<BloodyTux> :)
<Tm_T> Daisuke_Ido: I'm old and slow, and old, and usually angry
<Daisuke_Ido> i've noticed
<Tm_T> BloodyTux: nah, been using Feisty for ages without problems
<Daisuke_Ido> but you type fast
<Daisuke_Ido> and that's what matters.
<BloodyTux> cool. i still feel special :)
<Daisuke_Ido> either that or i've got a lag problem on my end
<Mystikk> Feisty has been berry good to me so far!
<Daisuke_Ido> i finally decided to hold out on feisty
<Mystikk> am most impressed,this gets easier and easier every time i install
<BloodyTux> i like it. i don't see much of a difference though
<Tm_T> BloodyTux: upgrade or clean install?
<Mystikk> about 50x easier than a winstal, which i do at least5 times a week
<Daisuke_Ido> oh god yes
<Daisuke_Ido> i despise windows installation :\
<BloodyTux> upgrade
<Daisuke_Ido> hasn't changed in a decage
<Daisuke_Ido> decade, even
<TehWuzyl> No hunting for drivers on Ubuntu. *nods*
<Mystikk> havent tried an upgrade yet
<thefirstdude> how to setup nvidia
<Tm_T> BloodyTux: ok then you don't have much new goodies ;)
<_Ace2016_> just me or is feisty faster than edgy?
<Tm_T> !nvidia | thefirstdude
<BloodyTux> :(
<ubotu> thefirstdude: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Mystikk> it boots more quickly
<Tm_T> Ace2016: it is
<BloodyTux> whats newfor upgrade?
<Mystikk> a LOT more quickly
<BloodyTux> how do i add my self to root group? i'm tired of sudo...
<Daisuke_Ido> now i need to figure out why dvdshrink will no longer work under wine :\
<Daisuke_Ido> BloodyTux: bad idea.
<BloodyTux> :(
<_Ace2016_> BloodyTux: just stop sudo asking for a password
<BloodyTux> how?
<_Ace2016_> edit /etc/sudoers
<BloodyTux> :)
<Mystikk> oh, thanks, i didnt know that either
<BloodyTux> how do i edit that without root powers...
<Daisuke_Ido> me either
<Daisuke_Ido> BloodyTux: sudo :P
<Mystikk> sudo nana
<Mystikk> oops nano /etc/sudoers i assume
<BloodyTux> ... using sudo to get rid of sudo... oh the irony
<Daisuke_Ido> isn't it great?
<_Ace2016_> YourUsername ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL     <<< add that
<Daisuke_Ido> you're not getting rid of sudo, you're getting rid of it asking for a password
<BloodyTux> ace: huh?
<Tm_T> well you should never straight edit sudoers
<BloodyTux> how do i do it then?
<Mystikk> ya, larn me pls
<Tm_T> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Tm_T> see? "for all information" ;)
<_Ace2016_> YourUsername ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL     <<< well thats what i added at the end of /etc/sudoers, now i never hate to type in a password when i do something like sudp apt-get update, or run the update manager
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm risking my neck here, but i'm fighting the urge to say "Yes grandpa!  tell us the story of how the user defeated the awful sudo!"
<BloodyTux> lol
<Tm_T> Ace2016: visudo is "secured" command for editing sudoers
<Tm_T> Ace2016: IIRC for reason
<Kubuntu-noob> so something like sudo -u root passwd root
<Tm_T> Kubuntu-noob: err?
<Tm_T> Kubuntu-noob: no, you don't need password for root
<Kubuntu-noob> it wouldn't let me do passwd root
<Tm_T> Kubuntu-noob: why you need it?
<_Ace2016_> Kubuntu-noob: sudo -s then your password
<BloodyTux> kded: cannot connect to X server :0
<BloodyTux> DCOP aborting call from 'anonymous-5620' to 'kded'
<BloodyTux> kded: ERROR: Communication problem with kded, it probably crashed.
<Kubuntu-noob> said i can't view or change that info
<Tm_T> Kubuntu-noob: what info?
<BloodyTux> thats what i got with running kate in terminal
<Kubuntu-noob> cause I want to config my wifi
<_Ace2016_> BloodyTux: run kdesu kate, as your user
<Tm_T> Kubuntu-noob: well use sudo
<Kubuntu-noob> and it asks for root password
<Tm_T> not root
<Kubuntu-noob> login as sudo?
<_Ace2016_> Kubuntu-noob: how are you trying to get to the config thing?
<Kubuntu-noob> or call the wifi config with the command sudo
<Tm_T> Kubuntu-noob: no, as your normal user, "sudo command" for running command as root
<Kubuntu-noob> it's from a gui menu
<Kubuntu-noob> I think it gives the command tho
<BloodyTux> # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<_Ace2016_> Kubuntu-noob: then type in your user's password
<BloodyTux> can i uncomment the part below it
<BloodyTux> ?
<Tm_T> BloodyTux: no need to
<BloodyTux> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<BloodyTux> whats the % then
<Kubuntu-noob> so is the root password a secret?
<BloodyTux> there is no root passwd
<BloodyTux> ...
<Tm_T> Kubuntu-noob: there is no password for root as default
<Kubuntu-noob> This CD somebody gave me
<BloodyTux> i set one on accident... how do i reset that too
<Tm_T> Kubuntu-noob: that means, no active root account, so your account (with sudo) is "root"
<_Ace2016_> Kubuntu-noob: However if that does not work, try this, go to the menu item, right click, select put in run dialogue, now add "kdesu " to the front of the command so it will be "kdesu command" then click run, then type in your user's password
<Kubuntu-noob> He could have put his password on there.  What do you call that when you customize a distro
<melkor> does anybody here run xterm.
<Kubuntu-noob> my password workd
<Tm_T> melkor: sure some of us
<_Ace2016_> melkor: most people run konsole
<BloodyTux> konsole rocks
<Tm_T> melkor: doing some poll?
<Daisuke_Ido> yakuake here :)
<_Ace2016_> he is starting a terminal war!
<Mystikk> konsole here
<Daisuke_Ido> if he's actually asking if people use the command line, i think that's a big resounding "well duh!"
<BloodyTux> joey ALL=NOPASSWD so like that?
<melkor> I just wanted to set a color scheme
<melkor> No console is a little ... heavey
<Tm_T> melkor: never done that with xterm
<Tm_T> melkor: btw, don't ask to ask, just ask
<rfarias> hello, how can i update my feisty beta to final release????
<rfarias> or just with sudo aptitude update?
<melkor> did I ask to ask?
<Tm_T> rfarias: just like you update in normal use
<Tm_T> melkor: yes
<rfarias> thanks XD
<Daisuke_Ido> um...  is final out already?
<BloodyTux> no
<Mystikk> i dont think for another 2 days
<BloodyTux> a couple more days
<Kubuntu-noob> your right!  I am root!
<Rictoo> OMG
<Rictoo> OMG
<Tm_T> melkor: "does anyone... I should... how I" so third question is what you can ask rightaway
<Rictoo> I FUCKED UP xorg.conf AND THE COMPUTER WOULDN'T START XSERVER
<Rictoo> AND I FIXED IYT
<Rictoo> AND I FIXED IT!
<Jucato> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Mystikk> YAY
<Rictoo> I AM SO PROUD!!!!
<rfarias> this saturday we celebrate the "latin american party of free softwares" i'm very proud of that XD
<Mystikk> congratulations
<Rictoo> =D
<melkor> I want a color scheme for xterm, I always leave something unreadable.
<Kubuntu-noob> sorry for shouting
<Rictoo> I fixed my first Linux problem myself :D :D :D
<BloodyTux> lol
<rfarias> nice XD
<BloodyTux> !lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BloodyTux> :)
<korrx> Rictoo : nice
<rfarias> hahahaa
<Rictoo> =D
<Mystikk> melkor: edit, preferences
<Mystikk> ?
<BloodyTux> ubotu is dumb
<melkor> I have been searching but I haven't found a site
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is dumb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BloodyTux> ...
<Rictoo> ....
<BloodyTux> hahahaha
<Rictoo> LOL
<shawn34> Hey guys, can't seem to burn mp3/mp4 to audio cd in K3b, says it can't handle the files.. any ideas?
<Tm_T> kids, stop that nonsense noise
<Mystikk> oh nice bot there
<Tm_T> shawn34: install k3b-mp3 or similar
<shawn34> lol
<Jucato> shawn34: install libk3b2-mp3
<BloodyTux> !botabuse | everyone
<ubotu> everyone: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<rfarias> install the correct plugin shawn34
<shawn34> Thanks
<Rictoo> direct rendering: Yes
<Tm_T> Jucato: <3
<Rictoo> I AM EVEN HAPPIER NOW :D: :D :D
<Mystikk> fabbb
<Tm_T> Rictoo: please stop
<BloodyTux> !windows | everyone
<ubotu> everyone: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Jucato> Rictoo: we know you are, but please drop the caps
<Rictoo> Tm_T: I r excited
<Rictoo> ok
<Tm_T> Rictoo: we know it already ;)
<Rictoo> i will talk like this now
<Rictoo> ok/
<korrx> :p
<BloodyTux> !exit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rictoo> i cant use shift
<BloodyTux> i have to go
<Rictoo> so if i wanna type a tounge i do ;p
<Rictoo> lol
<BloodyTux> bye peeps
<Rictoo> BYE
<BloodyTux> oh and rictoo...
<Rictoo> lol
<Rictoo> Yes? =D
<BloodyTux> quit the monutain dew... ;)
<Rictoo> :(
<Jucato> "a tongue by any other case, upper or lower, will look the same"
<Rictoo> WHY
<Rictoo> I LIK IT
<BloodyTux> bye :)
<Rictoo> Jucato, hahaha
<Rictoo> cya
<melkor> What sort of editor do you need to edit the .Xauthority file?
<Mystikk> bybbye
<korrx> bb
<melkor> Sorry wrong file ... never mind
<korrx> $!God
<dwidmann> "[22:22]  <BloodyTux> quit the monutain dew... ;)" :O
<Kubuntu-noob> does the lates kubuntu have ndiswrapper allready in it?
<thefirstdude> can I upgrade from Dapper to F... easily?
<Tm_T> Kubuntu-noob: I assume no
<Tm_T> thefirstdude: nope
<Tm_T> thefirstdude: or, maybe
<dwidmann> thefirstdude: might be easier to do a clean install, or a cd upgrade (requires the alternate disk)
<Tm_T> thefirstdude: but I assume there will be more trouble than from Edgy to Feisty
<shawn34> wow never thought i'd say this.... but i like KDE soooo much better than Gnome... I don't know how i lived without it lol
<dwidmann> Tm_T: Edgy to feisty shouldn't be too bad with the new dist-upgrade tool, supposing that nothing goes wrong ...
<dwidmann> (I wasn't so lucky, but other people seemed to have better luck with it than I did)
<Tm_T> dwidmann: exactly =)
* Jucato was more or less lucky with the dist-upgrade tool
<Daisuke_Ido> i was kinda...  eh
* Tm_T never used those stuff
<Daisuke_Ido> it worked, with a little after-upgrade tweaking
<dwidmann> When I did t he dist-upgrade it failed to download or install a handful of packages including but not limitted to the kernel.
<apus> (this is major apus) so I got it working daisuke
<Jucato> dwidmann: using the GUI dist-upgrade tool? (points to the topic)
<apus> I used safe graphics mode, and it worked just fine (at 1280x1024x32) so I'm not sure what was so "safe" about it
<dwidmann> Jucato: Yes
<premier_> hello, I upgraded to fiesty and konqueror isn't working
<Daisuke_Ido> apus: excellent
<Daisuke_Ido> in vga mode, i assume
<Jucato> hm...
<dwidmann> that was weeks ago, of course
<Tm_T> premier_: "doesn't work" means what in this case?
<dwidmann> Maybe that has since been fixed
<apus> depends, does vga mode mean vga selected int he list, or does choosing anything form the resolution list make it vga
<Daisuke_Ido> i'll rephrase, rather than vga mode, another mode.
<apus> i hit f4 and vga was an option, but I chose the resolution 1280x1024x32
<Daisuke_Ido> that means it's a video issue.  lord knows why it would be doing that...
<apus> then I clicked run in safe graphics mode
<Daisuke_Ido> apus: ah...  so far so good then
<apus> and then it installed and it boots fine
<Tm_T> Jucato: ok your turn I guess, I go to grab some breakfast and hopefully quick nap ->
<premier_> Tm_T: sorry, it looks like that error fixed itself, but yesterday it was acting very strange, not showing toolbars and stuff.
<Skrotffs> Can I run a certain cron-job manually (not executing the script my self, but having crontab execute it)?
<apus> I guess it was a wierd fluke, it ran fine at the mode it should have used by default
<premier_> Anyway, I'm also having trouble with an external hard drive.  I have it plugged in the usb port and its not showing up.  Its not mounted in media, I can't find an entry in /dev/, and lsusb does not list the device
<apus> is there a good place for noob questions, I guess im trying to "convert" and no doubt I will have tons of questions
<Mystikk> oh no!
<Mystikk> i actually need w32codecs
<Mystikk> noooo!
<dwidmann> apus, this is a pretty good place for those questions
<dwidmann> ubuntuforums.org isn't bad either
<shawn34> i hate downloading the w32codecs.... it takes like 8 years lol
<Kubuntu-noob> helped me out loads allready :)
<dwidmann> shawn34: dialup?
<Mystikk> i have to find them first, but etc
<shawn34> lol
<Mystikk> the forums are excellent
<shawn34> no way man
<shawn34> the server w32codecs are on is always draggn ass
<Jucato> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Jucato> shawn34: that one?
<dwidmann> shawn34: I think the mirror I use for getting w32codecs is people.virginia.edu or some such ... it wasn't too bad
<pollyo1> Hello
<Jucato> There's also http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/
<dwidmann> hi
<Kubuntu-noob> Thanks for the help all.  I gotta reboot now.
<Kubuntu-noob> brb
<premier_> does anyone have any ideas on my external hard drive?  I have it plugged in the usb port and its not showing up.  Its not mounted in media, I can't find an entry in /dev/, and lsusb does not list the device
<kai_> when i got to update, I keep getting these key errors, what can I do to get rid of them so I can get updates from that repo?
<melkor> does anybody know how I would go about configuring the terminal shell that kate runs?
<premier_> would power cycling help?
<afasilva> anyone from Brazil?
<soulrider_> !br | afasilva
<ubotu> afasilva: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<soulrider_> !software
<ubotu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<paul> is anyone able to help with a kde problem?
<melkor> !kate
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<shawn34> premier_, your usb port working? maybe try booting up with the hd on and plugged in
<stdin> !ask | paul
<ubotu> paul: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<paul> righto, kde seems to think my mp3 player is a camera
<paul> it is a gigabeat that uses mtp, but before I had libmtp2 installed, I may have selected it to be a camera or whatever
<melkor> maybe its a camera
<paul> how can I make kde realize it is not a camera?
<paul> melkor: despite what it thinks, it is not a camera
<greg_g> but what if it is a camera?
<paul> ... its not a camera
<melkor> what does it mount it as?
<paul> camera://Toshiba Gigabeat@[usb:004,007] /
<pollyo1> paul: Doesn't KDE come up with a window that asks you want you want to do with the device?
<apus> what opens .deb?
<melkor> apus dpkg
<Jucato> apus: right-click on it, select Kubuntu Package Menu -> Install Package
<Jucato> (presuming it's a package you really want to install)
<pollyo1> BBL...Restarting my new installation.  See you in a bit
<apus> thanks jucato
<apus> to bad it didn't work,
<melkor> paul I was refering to the directory, ie does it mount it so that you can view the files on it?
<Jucato> apus: what is it?
<premier_> hello, my external hard drive issue remains.  I rebooted and its still not listed on lsusb
<apus> it tried to install but it gave a dependency error, its automatix
<Jucato> !automatix | apus
<ubotu> apus: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Jucato> apus: I think there's an #automatix channel
<stdin> god, you gotta hate that automatic stuff
<paul> melkor: it's not showing as if it is mounted
<kgx> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<paul> I can't seem to locate where it is mounted to be honest, I only get that kio address(media:/)
<paul> * camera:/ that is
<stdin> paul: look in /media
<paul> stdin: its not listed in /media
<korrx>  paul : you owned the last fbi mp3 player
<melkor> paul try a ' ls /dev/sda*'
<paul> melkor: no such file or directory
<melkor> When you plug it in do you get a chance to 'open in new window' ?
<premier_> my hard drive was working just a few hours ago with no problem.  Its a new hard drive, and now it doesn't show up in linux anywhere even though its plugged into the usb.
<paul> melkor: yes, thats how I am looking at it now, but it isn't showing all the files that should be there and I do have it set to Show hidden files
<melkor> from the command line type df
<melkor> It would show where it is there and what device you are using
<apus> I am using a 300g hd for the kubuntu install, it has a swap partition, my question is, should I use a partition for the os (around30g) and then leave the rest for data
<Rictoo> I plugged in a USB thumb drive, and ubuntu detected it:
<Rictoo> http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/9048/snapshot2ru5.png
<Rictoo> but it doesn't mount it
<Rictoo> how would I mount i?
<Rictoo> it*
<hitmanWilly> Rictoo, open in new window mounts it
<stdin> Rictoo: tried clicking "Open in New Window" ?
<Rictoo> hitmanWilly, not for me :S
<Rictoo> I clicked open in new window
<Rictoo> but it doesn't do anything
<Rictoo> nothing opens
<Rictoo> ..
<stdin> Rictoo: is it new?
<Rictoo> is what new?
<apus> how big should I leave the os only partition?
<paul> melkor: it doesn't show up in that command
<stdin> apus: you have a big HDD, so around 30GB, up to you tho. it's mostly going to be for apps you install
<stdin> Rictoo: the usb drive
<Rictoo> not really
<Rictoo> lol
<melkor> paul, but you can see some files on it from the window?
<stdin> Rictoo: I mean new as in "used"
<stdin> Rictoo: you may just need to format it
<Rictoo> I formatted it as FAT32
<stdin> Rictoo: does it show in /media ?
<Rictoo> so how would I reformat it if it isn't even mounted?
<Rictoo> stdin: No.
<Dr_willis> you dont format a mounted partition.
<Dr_willis> you unmount them, then mkfs.Whatever /dev/whatever
<Rictoo> oh
<Rictoo> ok
<paul> melkor: yes
<Rictoo> but the problem is I don't know where in /dev it is XD
<korrx> !parted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> Rictoo,  try 'sudo fdisk -l'
<flaccid> !info qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu11 (edgy), package size 202 kB, installed size 716 kB
<korrx> yhx
<korrx> thx
<Rictoo> /dev/sda1   *           1       61024      976379+   b  W95 FAT32
<melkor> paul, I dont know I was thinking if you knew the device name you could change what it is.
<Rictoo> moparisthebest
<paul> melkor: yeah, it would be nice to delete where ever it is stored that it thinks this device is a camera
<Rictoo> What is the usb drive in /mount called on your computer?
<Rictoo> oops
<Rictoo> wrong channel =/
<moparisthebest> this really is the right channel Rictoo, they know more than I do :)
<moparisthebest> /mount/usbdisk is what mine is called Rictoo
<Rictoo> =/
<apus> what app can I use to partition
<flaccid> hehe
<paul> melkor: or just to make it think it was a usb flash drive as opposed to a camera, I am pretty sure because it thinks it is a camera it treats it differently anddoes not give the same options
<hitmanWilly> Rictoo, something like usb20fd or the like
<flaccid> !qtparted > apus
<sparr> wtf is up with clamav having an HOURLY cron job that emails me to tell me that my installation is out of date?
<melkor> paul, for older kde, like I had to use the fstab
<moparisthebest> oh wait, it is /media/usbdisk Rictoo, sorry
<melkor> paul, I think these guys are talking about what you need todo though.
<premier_> Hi, I'm having trouble with my external hard drive.  my hard drive was working just a few hours ago with no problem.  Its a new hard drive as of today, and now it doesn't show up in linux anywhere even though its plugged into the usb.
<flaccid> sparr: ask clamav
<stdin> clamav = pointless (to me)
<Rictoo> YAY
<flaccid> premier_: does it show ub in lsusb ?
<Rictoo> MY USB DRIVE IS MOUNTED :D FINALLY
<premier_> flaccid: no
<sparr> flaccid: no, ill ask the distro responsible for the package, since its not a clamav default
<flaccid> w0a that hurt my ears
<flaccid> premier_: check /var/log/messages , /var/log/syslog and dmesg for erros with the usb. if its not coming up in lsusb its not doing the first step of setting up the usb
<flaccid> sparr: contact the package mantainer then
<melkor> paul, like the 'sudo fdisk -l' command seemed to show unmounted devices.
<melkor> good luck
<flaccid> sparr: actually try #ubuntu-devel or send to the ubuntu devel mailing list too
<flaccid> fdisk -l will list all parts on disk devices mounted or unmounted
<stdin> sparr: ran "clamav-freshclam" ? it updates the virus list
<paul> melkor: sudo fdisk -l didn't show it, it's as if it mounts it just when its in use and does not keep it mounted
<Rictoo> how would I make kubuntu recognize a swap partition?
<stdin> Rictoo: sudo  swapon /dev/swapdevice
<flaccid> Rictoo: put it in /etc/fstab
<Rictoo> ok, which one do I do XD
<premier_> http://pastebin.ca/445823 <- my dmesg
<stdin> either/either/both :p
<peepsalot> why does kmix not show all the things that alsamixer can show
<Rictoo> hmm
<Rictoo> in /dev how do I know which one is swap? =/
<Rictoo> I have 3 partitions
<Rictoo> and there are 4 hda*
<Rictoo> ,,,
<Rictoo> I'm confused :S
<stdin> Rictoo: "sudo fdisk -l" again, look for "swap"
<Dr_willis> fdisk -l will show the swap partition as having the swap filesystem
<peepsalot> sudo fdisk -l
<Rictoo> ok
<sparr> stdin: its complaining about the engine, not the definitions
<Rictoo> found it :D
<Rictoo> Thanks
<Rictoo> guys
<Rictoo> rictoo@rictoo-desktop:~$ sudo swapon /dev/hda3
<Rictoo> swapon: /dev/hda3: Device or resource busy
<apus> can qtparted resize without losing data?
<hitmanWilly> Rictoo, that means its on already
<stdin> Rictoo: you sure it's not already enabled?
<Rictoo> ...
<Rictoo> but
<moparisthebest> it is supposed to be able to apus, doesn't always work :/
<stdin> Rictoo: cat /proc/swaps
<Rictoo> oh
<Rictoo> It's already enabled
<Rictoo> .........
<moparisthebest> apus, what type of file system do you want to resize?
<Rictoo> BUT THE COMPUTER IS SO SLOW :((
<premier_> flaccid: do you see it?
<flaccid> don't shout!
<flaccid> do i see what
<Rictoo> but the computer is so slow :99
<Rictoo> is that better? :D
<apus> the ext3 that kubuntu is on
<Rictoo> /dev/hda3                               partition       514072  17564   -1
<Rictoo> Why priority: -1 ?
<Rictoo> Is that ok?
<stdin> yeah
<peepsalot> what are your hardware specs Rictoo?
<Rictoo> peepsalot: Celeron 1.8ghz
<hitmanWilly> Rictoo, swap files really don't speed anything up, they just act like extra ram
<moparisthebest> it *should* be ok apus
<Rictoo> 512mb ram
<korrx> http://www.howtoforge.com/partitioning_with_gparted
<ScottLij_> Celeron sucks
<Rictoo> ...
<Rictoo> I know -.-
<apus> I'm questioning how to actually tell it
<premier_> flaccid: http://pastebin.ca/445827 <- tail -n 100 /var/log/syslog
<premier_> flaccid: http://pastebin.ca/445823 <- my dmesg
<peepsalot> if you are using much swap, then you might get a performance boost from adding some ram
<peepsalot> physical RAM chips
<apus> the resize tool is grayed out
<peepsalot> Rictoo, you can also try xubuntu, it is leaner than KDE.  i have it running on one of my boxes
<Rictoo> can linux use a usb flash drive as RAM?
<Rictoo> Like ReadyBoost in Vista? :D
<Rictoo> NO!
<Rictoo> I'm not giving up KDE! <3
<Dr_willis> Rictoo,  vista not using it as ram.. they are using it as a swapfile holder.
<Rictoo> orly
<Rictoo> ..
<Rictoo> THEN THEY LIE
<Dr_willis> in theory linux could do it also.. BUT on this box.. im not even using the swap partition..
<Rictoo> lol
<hitmanWilly> Rictoo, format it as swap and swapon it will do the same thing
<apus> can qtparted resize the partition its currently boot from
<Dr_willis> but also that ready boost thing is holding files to make booting faster for the most part i thought.
<Rictoo> but what if I unplug the flash drive? :)
<Rictoo> Bad things....
<Dr_willis> apus,  resizing a mounted partition is not a good thing to do.
<Dr_willis> Rictoo,  i got a usb conector inside the case. :)  i can plug one in there.. and thus its not accesable normally
<peepsalot> yeah i thought ready boost only worked on special hybrid hard drives that had flash built in
<Rictoo> haha
<Rictoo> nice
<apus> thats just silly, partition magic can do it
<Rictoo> yeah
<Dr_willis> peepsalot,  i think thats somthing else.. heh.. but those drives are not out yet i think
<Rictoo> <3 partition magic
<apus> it never asked me during the install how big I wanted to OS partition
<flaccid> premier_: i can't see any real errors. sorry i don't know what the problem is. can you pastebin lsusb for me out of curiosity
<apus> can I do it from the live cd?
<premier_> http://pastebin.ca/445832
<Dr_willis> apus,  you are failing to understand the idea of mounted partitions then and why its a bad idea.. boot a live cd like the gparted live cd (a MUST have tool) and resize all ya want.
<premier_> flaccid: http://pastebin.ca/445832
<Dr_willis> apus,  i  the gparted live cd. is great for that. :) the kubuntu live cd can also do it.
<Dr_willis> gparted cd is a little better. because its more minimal. and thus will boot faster.
<flaccid> premier_: so you have 4 usb devices plugged in. the 4th one being the hdd is not coming up in lsusb?
<Rictoo> I'm bored, I think I'll run cygwin-rxvt with wine
<Rictoo> XD
<premier_> flaccid: well, my wireless bluetooth isn't really a usb device
<premier_> idk why thats listed
<flaccid> what is the bluetooth?
<flaccid> which connectivity protocol
<k1mosabe> how do I stop kate from opening everything?
<premier_> and I don't know what the second one is, I using a dell laptop
<premier_> klm
<flaccid> klm?
<premier_> k1mosabe: you find a text file, right click on it where it says properties
<flaccid> what brand is the actual hard disk and or ext. case?
<Dr_willis> premier_,  could be the built in media-slot-reader things.
<k1mosabe> premier_: it opens every file I try to download
<premier_> flaccid: Its a seagate hard drive, and a new venus DS3
<flaccid> premier_: and you tried all hubs?
<paul> melkor: thanks for your help, I think I got it figured out, when it is plugged into the media dock it thinks its a camera, when I plug it directly into the player, it sees that it is also a storage device, thanks!
<premier_> k1mosabe: where are you downloading from?  firefox?
<premier_> flaccid: yeah
<k1mosabe> konqueror
<premier_> does konqueror have an embedded text editor?
<Dr_willis> embeded?
<Jucato> premier_: only an embedded text viewer
<flaccid> premier_: weird. i don't know sorry, but i've seen this kind of behaviour before and when it happens, i plug a hub into one of the hubs and it works. nothing is showing up in df -h or fdisk -l or anything like that?
<k1mosabe> i'm not trying to open text files.. i'm trying to download like .deb or .rpm yadda yadda
<Dr_willis> k1mosabe,  ive seen some servers not send those sort of files properly. so the browser thinks they are text filkes.
<flaccid> !associations
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about associations - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<premier_> fdisk -l?
<flaccid> k1mosabe: change the file association of the extensions in konqueror config -> file associations
<premier_> k1mosabe: kate is opening .deb files?  thats weird
<flaccid> premier_: yes. sudo fdisk -l      --> does that show only your internal hard disks are the external as well?
<Dr_willis> you are downloading a .deb and you click on it and kate opens it?
<Dr_willis> or is the browser showign the .deb as a text file?
<apus> tyring to install beryl: "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail"
<hitmanWilly> apus, do you have any other package managers running?
<hitmanWilly> apus, ie adept?
<kaner_> is there a good/simple tool to convert video files to something more compatible to make a video dvd?
<apus> yes I do! thanks
<hitmanWilly> np
<premier_> flaccid: yeah, its only showing my internal hard drive
<flaccid> premier_: sorry i cant help further
<stdin> kaner_: try DeVeDe
<kaner_> thanks.
<Daisuke_Ido> anyone have any ideas on why dvdshrink would no longer work under wine (or barring that, good simple alternatives for converting a dvd9 to dvd5 while keeping menus and such intact)
<stdin> Daisuke_Ido: umm k9copy ?
<premier_> Hi, I'm having trouble with my external hard drive.  my hard drive was working just a few hours ago with no problem.  Its a new hard drive as of today, and now it doesn't show up in linux anywhere even though its plugged into the usb.
<stdin> Daisuke_Ido: and wine is just like that, one version it works, next.. nothing
<hitmanWilly> ive pretty much given up on wine myself
<flaccid> premier_: someone would of helped you if they could. please don't repeat all day
<flaccid> premier_: google might be a better place to start
<apus> k3b gives me a burn error as soon as its starts (disk doesn't even spin up) any ideas?
<stdin> permissions maybe, what errors?
<Dr_willis> run it from a terminal - check for errors apus
<apus> "probably a buffer underrun occured"
<apus> but it happens at 0%
<apus> wodim: No such file or directory.
<apus> Cannot open SCSI driver!
<Dr_willis> the /dev/entry may be wrong  - theres a k3b-setup tool that you may want to run.
<apus> how would I do that
<hitmanWilly> apus: k3b-setup?
<ron_> which irc network is superkaramba on?
<apus> ?
<hitmanWilly> apus, nevermind
<LeeJunFan> hrm, my thumbnail generation of video files no longer works with feisty.
<apus> should I try a different burner?
<apus> the blank media is recognized
<dwidmann> LeeJunFan: which kinds of videos?
<dwidmann> LeeJunFan: it seems to be working for me
<LeeJunFan> dwidmann: all.
<LeeJunFan> hrm, somehow libarts1-xine got removed from my system.
<dwidmann> I just emptied my thumbnail cache so I could reliably test .. and it worked fine, of course, all of the files I looked at were XVID though
<flaccid> apus: maybe you are putting the wrong type of media in
<rodrigo> someboy help me with BIND
<rodrigo> somebody help me with BIND
<flaccid> whats the problem
<apus> give me more credit than that :P  I may sound like a noob because im new to linux but I'm very capable on windows and tech savvy
<rodrigo> somebody help me with BIND
<LeeJunFan> dwidmann: yeah, working now - I have no idea how that package got removed, I always install it and it worked a week ago - and I don't use autoremove. hehe
<flaccid> apus: i don't know you, so i can't credit you with anything :p
<flaccid> rodrigo: whats the problem
<flaccid> !ask
<dwidmann> LeeJunFan: autoremove is the devil
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Dr_willis> apus,  you do NOT want to know the hr i spent puzzlyng about why my old box couldent read this dvd i'd just burnt.. but the other pc's could.. :)  (hint.. i frogot that machine had only a cd drive) heh
<LeeJunFan> dwidmann: you're just angry cuz you got so many teeth :)
<apus> lol dr willis
<dwidmann> hehehe
<Dr_willis> apus,  any sort of info about what drives are seen when ya run k3b from the shell?
<LeeJunFan> dwidmann: so you got that eh? :) I was worried.
<apus> so the disk utility sees all my hdds and all the partitions, but I cant enable the ntfs partition on my first drive so I can access it
<Dr_willis> apus,  could try running k3b as root also with sudo.
<Dr_willis> apus,  you using feisty?
<dwidmann> I've got a quick question while I'm at it, what would it take to get a dual monitor setup going? Would I need anything special (like a KVM switch or something?)
<apus> yes feisty
<apus> in shell I get erors, "bad device, invalid....
<Daisuke_Ido> apus: error 168?
<apus> 167
<Daisuke_Ido> input device?
<apus> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<Daisuke_Ido> yep
<Daisuke_Ido> ignore it
<flaccid> !baddevice
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168 then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<Daisuke_Ido> that's the wacom stuff built into the default xorg configuration
<Marthy> dwidmann: did you want to run 2 computers with one monitor, or one computer with 2 monitors
<Marthy> ?
<apus> :~$ find: /dev/bus/usb/.usbfs/005: Permission denied
<Daisuke_Ido> you can comment it out
<apus> you forget im noob!
<billy> does anyone know how to list and modify enviornment variables in ubuntu?
<apus> error 255 when I try and burn (didn't see that before)
<flaccid> billy: cli or gui?
<billy> is there something similar to the System -> Enviornment Variables screen in XP
<flaccid> there is
<flaccid> trying to find it atm
<billy> either cli or gui would be fine (both, if possible)
<dwidmann> Marthy, one computer, two monitors, looks like I wouldn't need a kvm for that, that would have been the other one ... I think
<dwidmann> good old wikipedia :)
<fuel> !convert
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about convert - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apus> still having issues with k3b
<ScottLij_> stupid question... how do I make a script in Kubuntu?
<flaccid> billy: can't find the gui. use set and export in gui
<flaccid> err in terminal
<Marthy> dwidmann: yeah you wont need a kvm then
<flaccid> ScottLij_: with a text editor like kate
<Marthy> just 2 video cards in the machine
<Skrotffs> ScottLij_: What sort of script?
<ScottLij_> file extension?
<ScottLij_> .sh?
<Skrotffs> .sh is for bash scripts, yes
<flaccid> any text editor is fine
<Marthy> I ran dual monitors for a while, under kubuntu with no hardware acceleration
<fuel> well, you dont need to specify an extension.
<Skrotffs> But it doesn't matter. As long as you start your script with "#!/bin/bash" it will run it with bash
<Marthy> it worked well
<apus> can I paste 3 lines in here?
<fuel> apus: no
<Skrotffs> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<apus> this is the actual burn error from k3b http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16191/
<fuel> any idea where i can get convert package?
<fuel> i downloaded an icon set and it needs this 'convert' program/executable.
<chemicalvamp> wheres the how-to for installing ati on feisty.. dont ge me that !ati thing, its not in there
<dwidmann> Thanks marthy, I have high hopes for the new setup ... now to find the cheapest decent lcd :)
<fuel> reading from the buildset , it is used to resize icons...
<chemicalvamp> treid it, and then xserver didnt wanna load
<mark_> can someone help me with my fglrx problem?
<Marthy> dwidmann: trust me you wont regret extra workspace,if ya need help Ill be here, or someone else will, people here are smart
<apus> can someone please check the k3b error I posted above
<fuel> apus : when did you get this error?
<fuel> while burning or launching the program ?
<apus> when I click burn
<apus> it doesn't even spin up the disk, but it recognized the blank cd-r and mounted it to the desktop
<apus> the burner is "disabled" in teh disk and filesystems settings tab
<fuel> i think its probably a bug. Did you try googling for the error ?
<dwidmann> Marthy: I know :)
<dwidmann> I think I found a decent one, whaddaya think? http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2825269&CatId=2775
<dwidmann> only part that scares me is t hat I've never heard of the brand
<Marthy> yeah i am not the expert on those things, i still use CRTs, but I would either get a warrantee or stick with a main brand name
<apus> I just want to burn a disk, something else I can use
<wolferine> who runs VMWare?
<wolferine> and what do you run in it?
<apus> this is the k3b log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16192/
<hitmanWilly> dwidmann, i use a westinghouse with pretty similar specs, never had a problem with it for about the same amount of money
<apus> wolferine: I have used vmware but I use virtualpc
<wolferine> why the change?
<apus> I get vritualpc for free
<wolferine> so no issues with it?
<apus> it doesn't support 32 bit color, so installing anything that defaults to it (like kubuntu) is hard
<dwidmann> hitmanWilly: I'm shopping around right now ... I see a Samsung for a comparable price, I might just jump on it
<apus> at one point I had vista, dsl, kubunut, xp, 98, and 95 all on virtualpc
<apus> the vmware I used wasn't the full version, so I cant say much about it
<apus> when I stick in a cd my bios speaker beeps at me, anywhere I can check for a log
<dwidmann> hitmanWilly: yes, I think I will indeed :D http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2485526&CatId=2775
<Ahmuck> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<hitmanWilly> dwidmann, nice :)
<apus> so im getting error 255 with k3b, google suggest it is common
<apus> what other program could I try
<apus> If i just want a a partition for data, where should the mount point be?
<ferret_0567_> Why does Adept need apt-index-watcher?
<ferret_0567_> The KDE system services manager says it's not running
<charlie5> hi folks ... I installed k3d some time ago, and then tried to uninstall it via adept, but there is a problem uninstalling it ... now when i try to install any other package, adept also tries to complete the k3d install (and fails) ... how might I get rid of it for good ?
<ferret_0567_> something to do with dpkg will help...
<ferret_0567_> I forget what
<Marthy> have you apt-get updated at all?
<charlie5> Marthy: not recently, i'll do it now ... thanks
<Marthy> welcome
<Marthy> sometiems it helps
<Marthy> *sometimes
<charlie5> mm, same problem :/ ... the error seems to involve python ...
<charlie5> Removing k3d ...
<charlie5> Traceback (most recent call last):
<charlie5>   File "/usr/bin/pycentral", line 1348, in ?
<charlie5>   File "/usr/bin/pycentral", line 1342, in main
<charlie5>     rv = action.run(global_options)
<charlie5>   File "/usr/bin/pycentral", line 932, in run
<charlie5> ...
<apus> I still cant get k3b to burn a disc
<apus> this is getting frustrating fast
<flaccid> good riddance
<kalorin`> I love k3d
<kalorin`> k3b rather
<kalorin`> does a solid job for me
<ferret_0567_> k3b works well
<kalorin`> I haven't used it since I was running xubuntu
<kalorin`> worked great htere for me
<jiang> trer
<jiang> sorry
<kalorin`> agyyawgn
<kalorin`> me too :)
<jiang> hehe
<jiang> hello  Kalorin
<kalorin`> hola
<jiang> May I ask where are you now (which country) ? I'm a Chinese
<kalorin`> cincinnati ohio
<kalorin`> where from in china and where are you now?
<jiang> I'm from TianJIn city China
<jiang> TianJin not far from BeiJing
<kalorin`> well welcome
<jiang> Thank U
<kai> is there a program to convert ogg vorbis files to mp3?
<jza873> hi everyone
<jiang> hello
<dwidmann> hitmanWilly: I feel guilty now .... I actually went through with it :O
<hitmanWilly> dwidmann, buyers remorse, huh...
<jza873> question im trying to set up 2 things one is remote access i have a static ip and im trying to do remote access so i can access my computer from my job and i also want to set up remote telnet to ill be able to telnet into the UNIX end of my system any ideas
<hitmanWilly> dwidmann, don't get too down, im actually looking at a cpu upgrade right now
<dwidmann> hitmanWilly: I still feel guilty from that too
<hitmanWilly> dwidmann, amd's gotten real cheap lately
<dwidmann> got an FX-60 when I fried my other processor/board .. not sure which, but something was dead, so I replaced both ...
<kai> any suggestions
<hitmanWilly> !info ogg2mp3
<ubotu> Package ogg2mp3 does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<hitmanWilly> !find ogg2mp3
<ubotu> Package/file ogg2mp3 does not exist in edgy
<kai> I looked for that couldn't find anything
<kai> So ic an't actuall convert w/o the cd eh?
<hitmanWilly> !info mp32ogg
<ubotu> mp32ogg: Converts MP3 file to Ogg Vorbis. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-7 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<dwidmann> maybe soundkonverter?
<hitmanWilly> that's what i was thinking of...
<dwidmann> !info soundkonverter
<ubotu> soundkonverter: KDE frontend to various audio converters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1047 kB, installed size 1980 kB
<kai> Installing at this moment
<hitmanWilly> dwidmann, actually looking at a x2 4200 right now
<kai> dwidmann: I didn't have any Ideas for encoders when I was googling
<illriginal> Anyone know about installing Linux onto PS2?
<jza873> yea download yellow dog
<dwidmann> hitmanWilly: should be pretty cheap, can't feel too guilty about that one eh?
<jza873> ohh waite ps2
<flake> where can I find my menus/submenus under gnome?
<illriginal> yellow dog on playstation 2?!
<illriginal> yeah lol
<jza873> thats ps3 on ps2 they made a version its hard to find tho
<kalorin`> if I'm going to upgrade it'll be to an E6600 w/ 2gb of ram
<hitmanWilly> dwidmann, $130 from tigerdirect
<kai> why would any one use ogg vorbis for audio compression?
<illriginal> yeah I'm having a hard time finding the operating system for ps2
<dwidmann> kai: because it works well
<kalorin`> kai, they've got a sony minidisk player?
<dwidmann> and it's a free format
<kai> it doesn't play on mp3 players, I never heard of an OggPlayer b4
<dwidmann> Ogg compresses better than mp3 generally ...
<kai> but MD are lame, I had one, I hated it
<kalorin`> my sony minidisk works really pretty well and it's cheap for media and plays for a long time
<hitmanWilly> kai, it has better quality, open format, and my mp3 player plays them just fine
<kalorin`> I bought it befor emp3 players had more than like 256meg of ram
<kai> yea, I suppose
<jza873> here
<jza873> http://playstation2-linux.com/download/cfyc/HOWTO_blindly_install_ps2linux.html
<kai> where MD reigned Supreme
<illriginal> wow
<jza873> this wont be a fun experience
<kalorin`> it's not so bad all things considered
<illriginal> thanks alot jza!!
<kai> I took my MD to IRaq
<jza873> n/p
<kai> it didn't do very well
<illriginal> the installation is a pain in the arse?
<kai> my nomad worked like a charm tho
<jza873> looks to be
<kalorin`> I just hated their stupid software
<drarem> where can I find my menus/submenus under gnome?
<kai> it was slow too
<kalorin`> well yeah, solid state for that kind of environment for sure
<kalorin`> minidisk did a good job in the gym though
<kalorin`> and that kind of stuff
<kai> I think it had something to do with the disk getting bigger in the heat
<illriginal> i see..
<illriginal> im gonna check it out, thanks again jza!
<kalorin`> kai, I could see that being an issue as well
<kalorin`> ok folks, nighty time
* kalorin` waves
<kai> I prefer the creative nomad but I needed something a lil meateir, esp after my HORRIFC experiance w/ ipod the first tim
<jza873> hay liten i reinstalled linux again so i could put /home on a new partition by its self and i need for k3b the mp3 decoding library again any one got the repo install for it
<dwidmann> night kalorin`
<jza873> later
<hitmanWilly> kai, ugh, ipods...
<dwidmann> !info libk3b2-mp3
<ubotu> libk3b2-mp3: The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.17-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 100 kB
<jza873> awesom yea im not using edgy tho
<kai> I had to
<jza873> edgy wont detect a gigabyte lan
<hitmanWilly> yeah, so did i, that's why the ugh
<kai> hitmanWilly: Its cool now, it works and everything
<hitmanWilly> that's good at least
<kai> Mine broke the day i bought
<kalorin`> ok newegg has athlon 64 x2 4600+ for 119.99
<kalorin`> sorry I have a code for $5 off that
<kalorin`> and free shipping
<kai> hitmanWilly: And I couldn't take it back
<kalorin`> so 114.99
<kalorin`> AM2 socket though
<hitmanWilly> kalorin`, sorry, 939
<noob> anyone know how to build install ndiswrapper?
<hitmanWilly> kalorin`, and a mobo swap is a little out of my budget right now
<kalorin`> yeah
<kalorin`> I know that feeling
<jza873> damn i just went to walmart and bought an acer pos for 400$ but for linux its great do you need such a powerful computer rember linux is not windows
<dwidmann> hitmanWilly: especially seeing as you'd have to switch out the RAM too, that wouldn't be cheap
<hitmanWilly> jza873, need, no, want, yes :)
<jza873> i know
<jza873> its all for bragging rights
<hitmanWilly> dwidmann, yea, tell me about it
<jza873> but dont do new egg go to either www.ibuypower.com or www.cyberpowerpc.com
<jza873> go cyber power and customize the mega special 1
<jza873> sockt am2 3800+ 2x gig of ram
<jza873> for baseline
<dwidmann> jza873: of course we need powerful computers ;)
<jza873> you should see mine you would laugh its a small form factor celeron D
<jza873> all i could afford now
<dwidmann> ouch
<hitmanWilly> ugh
<jza873> had vista on it used vista to download feisty and bam no more vista
<hitmanWilly> who would put vista on a celeron!?!
<jza873> friggin vista took 2.5 hours b4 i could use the computer
<jza873> umm lets c every computer has vista now
<jza873> not teh cekleron isnt the bad thing its vista takes 700mb of ram to boot and i only have 512
<dwidmann> jza873: The though of that scares me. At least mine doesn't have Vista.
* FireHazard17 can't wait til tomorrow
<hitmanWilly> thank you M$ marketing/shakedown department
<jza873> i dont use windows all together i havnt had wibndows for like 3 years
<jza873> been with osx for teh past 3 and now like 2 week been running linux
<dwidmann> jza873: I think the Ubuntu alternate cd takes 170mb/ram to run, or some such. I had fun with it in vmware seeing how it would perform on low mem
<FireHazard17> feisty tomorrow!
<jza873> i know i am on beta
<FireHazard17> yeah
<FireHazard17> beta
<dwidmann> I think that's what it took anyway ... anything less and you were in for a long long wait ...
<jza873> so imma run an update and bam all loaded
<jza873> btu i been using feisty and its great
<dwidmann> beta heck, it's practically release candidate. I'm kinda @#$!#! though, can't get the nvidia-glx working since the last kernel update :\
<jza873> sorry for all the typpos the keyboard i have sucks bad
<jza873> that sucks
<FireHazard17> suuuuuurreee
<hitmanWilly> dwidmann, try a full purge of the -14 kernel
<hitmanWilly> ok, KDE+beryl & about 4 different apps running, 330 megs
<FireHazard17> vista is a joke
<jza873> its the downfall for windows
<FireHazard17> no its not
<FireHazard17> to most people ''its the best windows ever!''
<FireHazard17> thats like being the best type of cancer
<FireHazard17> yes i am comparing windows to cancer
<drarem> lol
<jza873> last year mac at 4 percent of users by march they were at 12 windows holds about 65+ and linux and others for the rest but teh thjing is dell to sell linux and ppl hate vista so linux may become mroe popular because og crappy dell
<ScottLij_> whats a "backup file" and why is there one for every text file on my desktop?
<jza873> because it loves you
<apus> i am having problem after problem
<apus> a fesh install and nothing works
<jza873> had that issue b4
<dwidmann> hitmanWilly: I'm purging a variety of things now ... figure I might as well give this one more shot before I pull my hair out :P
<jza873> run an update
<FireHazard17> cancer is probably better than vista
<apus> I have
<jza873> like what isnt working
<dwidmann> FireHazard17: Comparing Vista to cancer is being a little too generous
<drarem> oh man..  you insult cancer, how dare you!
<apus> amarok wont load, period, k3b cant burn cds,
<jza873> yea be nice to cancer
<FireHazard17> lol its true
<FireHazard17> dying is better than using a M$ product
<apus> i've already fixed my ntfs volumes, automatix installation errors, not to mention it woudln't even install correctly for 3 hours
<Daisuke_Ido> automatix?  poor boy
<FireHazard17> dying is releas by comparison
<Daisuke_Ido> welp, BEDTIME!
<hitmanWilly> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<apus> well, all of these problems occured before I touched automatix
<jza873> hay put it to teh test do sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<Minataku> More people tend to survive cancer than transitioning from Windows
<dwidmann> RAther than cancer, compair it to, hemorrhoids or somerthing ..
<Daisuke_Ido> night Minataku
<FireHazard17> lol my dog is snoring
<Minataku> Mostly because they're too weak to make any effort (to transition from Windows)
<Minataku> Night, Daisuke_Ido
<Minataku> FireHazard17: Poke him/her
<Minataku> Not hard, gently
<FireHazard17> i did she twitched
<Minataku> Heehee
<Minataku> Gently poking sleeping things is fun
<FireHazard17> lol
<dwidmann> The ultimate punishment ... Being sat in front of an old computer running windows ME on dialup
<hitmanWilly> a large, painful, annoying growth on ones anus that interferes with the running of ones daily life...hmm, i like it
<FireHazard17> i couldn't imagine
<Minataku> dwidmann: I dunno... Windows ME isn't that bad once you've used OpenServer
* Minataku shudders
<jza873> apus see if the problem is the desktop manager install a new one liek afterstep
<FireHazard17> "OpenServer"?
<Minataku> I got a copy that "fell off a truck", if you know what I mean
<apus> you guys can joke all you want, but im goibng through hell right now trying to do simple stuff
<Minataku> And I tested it out on an old laptop
<jza873> install a new desktop manager and do a distro upgrade
<Minataku> I thought NeXT was a horrible Unix variant
<jza873> haha you want fun install ion3
<Minataku> Hoo, SCO OpenServer is so much worse
<jza873> and dont touch your mouse
<hitmanWilly> i never liked afterstep
<Minataku> Not Afterstep
<Minataku> NeXTSTEP
<jza873> afterstep is kewl kinda big
<apus>  when I tyep strace amarok it says "waitpid(8905, 0xbfe92c30, WNOHANG)      = 0" and  "nanosleep({0, 100000}, NULL)            = 0" over and over to infinity until I ctrl c
<jza873> never tried nextstep
<dwidmann> apus: it gets better :)
<Minataku> I have NeXTSTEP/risc 3.3 on Usada, my SPARCstation 10
<Rictoo|SLP> What time is it CST?
<Rictoo|SLP> What time is it CST?
<apus> 12:17
<Rictoo|SLP> AHHHH
<Rictoo|SLP> ok
<dwidmann> CST? like, Central standard time?
<Rictoo|SLP> thanks
<Rictoo|SLP> yeah
<jza873> UTS
<FireHazard17> whats wrong with openserver?
<Minataku> Wed Apr 18 01:17:57 EDT 2007
<apus> my list is getting shorter, I need to be able to play mp3s, get amarok to actualy load, burn a cd with k3b, so that I can resisze my partition
<Minataku> FireHazard17: Well, if we ignore the huge fact that it's an SCO product
<Minataku> There's the agressive license bitching
<jza873> how do i set up remote access i want to be able to remote in to my computer from a static ip from  work
<Minataku> There's the fact that it's really just a pretty poor product all around
<FireHazard17> Minataku: so they're microsoft?
<dwidmann> Minataku: ignore that fact? Impossible
<jza873> unfortunally
<FireHazard17> it ound like windows
<Minataku> dwidmann: Well, yeah, I was asking quite a bit there
<FireHazard17> sounds*
<dwidmann> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SCO
<FireHazard17> "agressive license bitching" sounds just like windows
<FireHazard17> as does bad product
<Minataku> Needless to say, during my test I was literally afraid of putting that lappy on the network
<hitmanWilly> im just curious if someone could get a look at the guts of windows, i'd bet some there's some GPL code in there somewhere, especially with how the vista release was rushed out the door
<frank227a> Hello
<Minataku> Though I'm sure DHCP was an extra cost option nonetheless
<frank227a> What permissions should a cups driver have?
<FireHazard17> lmao
<frank227a> A ppd file?
<Minataku> As EVERYTHING tends to be on an SCO system
<dwidmann> Minataku: that sounds painful.
<frank227a> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 13086 2003-08-21 02:36 Lexmark-Z600-lxz600cj-cups.ppd
<Minataku> It's still using the Unix licensing style from 1970
<apus> anyone want to try and help me fix the k3b issue?
<frank227a> It can not find this file when I go to use it.
<FireHazard17> Minataku: why even use a SCO product?
<Minataku> Where EVERYTHING cost a whole lot extra
<dwidmann> That's like saying. Okay, we're selling a house, an extra $4000 and we'll even throw in a roof
<Minataku> FireHazard17: That's just it. Nobody does anymore.
<jza873> try this
<jza873> apt-get source k3b
<jza873>  apt-get build-dep k3b
<jza873>  apt-get install libmad0 libmad0-dev
<jza873>  cd k3b-0.11.23
<jza873>  dpkg-buildpackage -tc
<jza873>  dpkg -i ../k3b_0.11.23-0ubuntu1_i386.deb ../k3blibs_0.11.23-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<apus> what does all that do?
<FireHazard17> look at it
<jza873> installs k3b with all packages
<hitmanWilly> apus, it rebuilds the package from source
<FireHazard17> yes
<Minataku> dwidmann: I'd say more like "Buy the house for $100000, the floors for an extra $50000, walls are $75000, the ceiling is another $50000..." and so on
<FireHazard17> and thats just the shell
<Minataku> dwidmann: Notably, the compilers are an extremely costly add-on
<FireHazard17> Minataku: you are kidding me
<jza873> apus do this sudo apt-get remove k3b
<dwidmann> Not really
<jza873> remove k3b and run that command i posted b4
<Minataku> FireHazard17: No, that's pretty much accurate
<FireHazard17> Minataku: i only compile for fun
<Minataku> Of course to get prices similar to SCO's, reduce by one order of magnitude
<jza873> compileing is fun
<dwidmann> SCO are trying to leach money off the business they dont' have anymore by alleging that Linux stole from their OS ... they've been involved in either one large or a lot of small lawsuits with IBM if I remember right
<FireHazard17> Minataku: like audacity and ZSNES
<apus> in the system settings under disks, it says the dvd drive is not enabled
<Minataku> FireHazard17: Yeah, well, on SCO, compiling for fun would run you around $5000
<FireHazard17> Minataku: thats sad
<jza873> run a distro upgrade or probe your kernal
<apus> is that an issue or is that normal?
<hitmanWilly> apus: can you pastebin your /etc/fstab file?
<FireHazard17> reinstall edgy
<jza873> im new to linux rember that but no one runs into more problems then me
<jza873> install fiesty
<jza873> its got more driver support
<FireHazard17> is it stable?
<jza873> very
<FireHazard17> ok install feisty
<hitmanWilly> the release hits tommorrow, so iwould hope so :)
<FireHazard17> true...
<apus> hitmanwilly: i have no idea what that means
<jza873> come on it comes out tomorrow im in beta but it runs soo great edgy kernal sucked because it wouldnt detect anything and i dont wont to compile a new one
<jza873> so i went with the beta and bam found everything
<FireHazard17> im using edgy...
<jza873> any one use elink
<Minataku> jza873: Just a note, it's spelled "kernel"
<FireHazard17> elink?
<Minataku> "KERNAL" was for old CBMs :3
<dwidmann> that's always fun, adept just had to crash on me :\
<hitmanWilly> apus, actually, i would reccomend the feisty install
<apus> it is fiesty
<jza873> i know liek i said i hate my keyboard i think they pushed the keys together to make me type messed up
<hitmanWilly> apus, you're already on feisty? ok..
<Minataku> I think you just need to slow down and check your typing
<jza873> i ordered a new one an old sun/unix keyboard with ibm style clicky keys
<hitmanWilly> apus: open up the file /etc/fstab with kate and copy the contents to the ubuntu pastebin
<jza873> yea i could do that too
<Minataku> If you think I type without errors, you're wrong, I just manage to catch them before they get out more often, lol
<hitmanWilly> !paste | apus
<ubotu> apus: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jza873> ?
<dwidmann> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<apus> jza873: you said to cd k3b... up there, where is that directory?
<apus> doe sit matter that I get a "invalid input device" for a lot of commands "kate fstab"
<apus> jza873 "cd k3b-0.11.23"
<apus> doesn't exists
<apus> here is my fstab: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16195/
<jza873> usr / bin /k3b
<jza873> cant paste slashes close to each other
<dwidmann> jza873: you should be able to, j ust if you n eed the first character you type to be a /, you'll have to preceed it with a / (confusingly enough)
<apus> k3b doesn't exist
<apus> you had me remove it
<jza873> got it
<jza873> one more how do you address someone i see when somoen types to me its in red hwo do you do that
<hitmanWilly> apus, ok fstab looks alright
<dsmith> hi
<apus> well thats good
<dsmith> anyone ever create thier own linux live cd?
<jza873> create own liek custom make it or just burn a live cd from iso
<hitmanWilly> apus, go into a terminal and type: sudo chmod a+rx /media/cdrom0
<DaphBobo> why isn;t Kmix speaker balance not working
<jza873> #yo
<jza873> dont click im just being stupid
<dsmith> lol
<apus> hitmanwilly: done
<dsmith> no like create your own live cd
<hitmanWilly> apus: did it return any errors?
<jza873> someone tell me how to address people in irc liek you all do to me
<apus> no
<dsmith> jza873: like this?
<hitmanWilly> apus, ok, good reinstall k3b and try it again
<jza873> yes like that
<apus> dsmith is there an easier way to do that other than typing the name
<jza873> why you all gotta screw with me lol
<dsmith>  screw with you. Hmmm, you dont say
<jza873> i told you im new to all this so im learning and im think im learning very well
<hitmanWilly> apus, what that did was allow read, write, and execute permissions on the cd rom drive
<jza873> dsmith: funny
<dsmith>  ok jza873
<jza873> tell me how to do it
<apus> wow
<apus> i may have found a problem
<apus> shouldn't it have updated k3b? the package manager
<hitmanWilly> apus, what problem?
<dsmith>  ctrl-k
<apus> because this is a newer version by a lot
<dsmith> for collors
<dsmith> *colors
<jza873>  i get it
<apus> dsmith: he means how do you do wha tI just did to you
<dsmith> but to get someone's attention use the colon symbol after the nick
<jza873> thanks
<apus> I told the package manager to update, and it did some updates, but k3b was 0.7 and not its 1.0
<dwidmann> woo and yay ..... I've got the nvidia drivers working again, hooray .... stupid pains in the .... [insert mutting here] 
<dwidmann> *muttering
<epod> <DaphBobo/#Ubuntu-Offtopic> man #kubuntu is more off-topic than this channel <-- is this true?
<apus> when I removed and refetched
<dsmith> dwidmann: nVidia drivers can be a pain
<hitmanWilly> epod, sometimes :)
<epod> hitmanWilly, nice, lol :)
<hitmanWilly> epod, there's a #kubuntu-offtopic channel too, but you can see the tumbleweeds roll through there :)
<jza873> lol
<epod> hehehe
<dwidmann> Indeed
<apus> okay hitmanwilly: burning complete, 1 problem down
<dwidmann> #kubuntu-offtopic has about as much life as a desert
<hitmanWilly> apus, good :)
<hitmanWilly> dwidmann, yeah, that 14 kernel caused a lot of problems
<frank227a> What is the website that will give you your dns?
<frank227a> your ip?>
<flaccid> whatismyip.com
<frank227a> whatismyip.com?
<frank227a> Thank you
<flaccid> you already knew
<flaccid> heh
<apus> alright, I need to repartition using the cd I made, other than that, amarok doesn't work, and I cant play mp3s
<flaccid> dnsstuff.com and dnstools.com is cool too
<underdog5004> !mp3 > apus
<frank227a> lol
<frank227a> brb
<hitmanWilly> apus, did you install the restricted codecs?
<apus> restricted ?
<flaccid> yes
<dwidmann> I know ways to get whatismyip.com to lie to you :) I was playing around with tor the other day ... neat stuff
<jza873> lol
<hitmanWilly> dwidmann, there's always a proxy :)
<flaccid> lie as in proxy ?
<hitmanWilly> go through one
<jza873> well since this topic came up
<hitmanWilly> or ipmasq
<flaccid> you can script it so it gets either the proxy ip or client ip or both. but maybe they havnt done that
<dsmith> lol
<jza873> got any ideas how to do remote access throug linux i want to be able to access my computer from work and i have a static ip
<hitmanWilly> jza873, research ssh
<dsmith> I use to trick broadband speed test to show higher when it wasnt'
<flaccid> !vnc > jza873
<dsmith> you just hit refresh
<epod> jza873, vnc or nomachine, or ssh
<dsmith> 23000kbps
<dsmith> or some insane #
<dsmith> anyways...
<flaccid> heh thats some bad dev
<dwidmann> dsmith: !!!
<apus> should I remove automatix fist?
<dsmith> dwidmann: !!!
<dwidmann> 23000kbps ... I want some :(
<dsmith> wasn't real relax
<hitmanWilly> apus, automatix is a piece of junk
<dwidmann> real or not, I still want some
<apus> ok
<jza873> what is automatrix
<dsmith> automatix has it uses I think
<hitmanWilly> maybe...
<underdog5004> Ok, I've got one for whoever wants it: I want my server to have a static ip, so I edited /etc/network/interfaces to reflect that, static, then I assigned all the stuff (netmask, gateway, etc...). When I did sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart, the settings applied, but when I rebooted my router, my server had a new ip...
<flaccid> well 24mbps is dsl2+..
<dwidmann> !automatix | jza873
<ubotu> jza873: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<hitmanWilly> there's better ways, though
<dsmith> i know Willy
<jza873> glad i didnt get it then
<flaccid> underdog5004: pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<hitmanWilly> apus: yes, feel free to remove automatix
<flaccid> underdog5004: what is the router?
<jza873> the router is a giant dog that eats baremanpigs
<jza873> no for real its a networking device
<underdog5004> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16199/
<apus> how do I remove it? sudo apt-get remove automatix?
<underdog5004> flaccid, it's a USR 5461 router
<hitmanWilly> apus: i doubt that would work, probably have to use dpkg
<apus> how?
<flaccid> so how could a reboot of the router affect your server
* flaccid goes to look at paste
<hitmanWilly> apus dpkg --purge automatix
<hitmanWilly> apus dpkg --purge automatix.deb, sorry
<flaccid> underdog5004: output of ps aux | grep dhclient
<flaccid> pls
<dwidmann> hitmanWilly: I think you were probably right the first time
<hitmanWilly> dwidmann, doesn't dpkg need the actual deb name?
<underdog5004> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16200/
<apus> you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in
<underdog5004> hitmanWilly, I'm kinda an expert w/ automatix...what's the problem?
<dwidmann> hitmanWilly: for installing yes, for removing no
<hitmanWilly> dwidmann, ok, noted
<hitmanWilly> apus, try the first thing i said
<flaccid> underdog5004: sudo kill -9 3671 && sudo /etc/network/interfaces restart
<apus> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove automatix which isn't installed.
<flaccid> underdog5004: dhclient was still running in background..
<hitmanWilly> apus, ok, don't worry about it then
<jza873> 12/21/2012
<underdog5004> flaccid, darn...thanks!
<jza873> interesting we are all suppose to die then
<hitmanWilly> apus sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<flaccid> np
<dwidmann> what happens on 12/21/2012?
<apus> for future reference "sudo apt-get remove automatix2"
<flaccid> dwidmann: nothing because there is no 21st month
<jza873> go to wikipedia and type in time wave zero its the historical endpoint
<underdog5004> jza873, you believe in that?
<jza873> no
<dwidmann> flaccid, in some countries the day and month are the other way around, like the US for example
<jza873> i only beleive in what i see
<underdog5004> me neither
<underdog5004> Although I do have faith in God
<flaccid> dwidmann: i know that. its not logical :)
<underdog5004> but that's not very on-topic
<jza873> but ill tell you something i dont read but i been reading this book CYBERIA nad its very interesting
<flaccid> what is on topic these days heh
<jza873> pretty much all about drugs and experiences but very interesting
<hitmanWilly> apus, so you got it to remove? good
<apus> and its working on the install of what you typed
<apus> I love how typing things gets me programs
<Hc\> how can i lock this?
<hitmanWilly> apus, that will install all of your proprietary codecs
<hitmanWilly> apus: ie mp3, flash, java, etc
<Hc\> in the way that applications remains running?
<Hc\> ok
<Hc\> i got it :D
<underdog5004> anyone tried out foresight linux?
<jza873> never even herd of it
<hitmanWilly> underdog5004, never even heard ...
<dwidmann> Hmm, in Feisty's Konqueror, does anyone else notice the bookmark toolbar loading horribly terribly slow?
<underdog5004> just found it w/ stumbleupon...d/ling the dvd iso now...
<apus> the most entertaining way to test flash sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jza873> no i dont have that issue
<apus> oops
<apus> here we go, the most entertaining way to test flash http://www.ferryhalim.com/orisinal/g3/bells.htm
<dsmith> foresight, I saw the that in a mapping of linux
<underdog5004> www.foresightlinux.org
<dwidmann> (horribly terribly slow = a second or two, but noticable ... worse if using the vesa drivers (as opposed to the nvidia drivers)
<dsmith> I use stumble as well :)
<ybott> jza873, Type in what at wikipedia?
<jza873> time wave zero
<hitmanWilly> apus, that's kind cool
<apus> well I have no sound from the mp3
<ybott> novelty theory comes up..is that it?
<apus> but I did get sounds when booting up
<jza873> yes you got it
<jza873> ctrl+f it
<underdog5004> apus, you may need to configure your media player to use the right sound engine
<apus> what media player should I use
<ybott> That the date of this historical endpoint is December 21, 2012, the end of the long count of the Mayan calendar.
<apus> notice hte odd number of 1s and 2s in that date
<apus> 12:21 pm?
<apus> no sound from firefox either
<jza873> lol i thought i was crazy for thinking that
<hitmanWilly> apus, open up kmix
<underdog5004> apus, make sure ALSA is selected...which media player are you using?
<underdog5004> anyway, I'm going to bed...got a gf to cuddle with.
<apus> vlc to test, amarok wont load
<underdog5004> adios!
<jza873> ybott: download the free pdf cyberia interesting stuff
<ybott> One thing I have found out, it is entirely impossible for me to install a belkin wireless g router in kubuntu.
<jza873> belkin sucks thats y
<ybott> I had to uninstall the operating system, due to not being able to install it. That sucked.
<ybott> I had to put windows back on here to get online.
<ybott> heh.
<jza873> why do you have to install the router cant you just type in the gateway ip for teh configuration
<apus> vlc playes avi, but no sound
<ybott> I think I tried everything.
<ubd> how do i add enlightenment option to kde login screen?
<jza873> i have a netgear and never installed anything just type in your gateway
<ybott> jza873, You know kubuntu really well?
<jza873> sudo apt-get install enlightenment
<hitmanWilly> apus, run kmix and make sure nothing's muted
<dsmith> 192.168.1.1.
<dsmith> admin:admin
<dsmith> :)
<ybott> yea, I know my gateway...
<jza873> no i dont actually belkin is on 0.1
<apus> oh nelly
<apus> it was using my onbaord audio
<hitmanWilly> dsmith, mine sits on 0.1, but yeah
<jza873> no my bad 2.1
<dsmith> er wait maybe its 192.168.0.1
<ybott> yea its 192.168.2.1
<dsmith> yes thats it
<ubd> how do i add enlightenment option to KUBUNTU login screen?
<jza873> sorry all new belkins are on 192.168.2.1
<ubd> lol
<jza873> because they conflict with zyxels'
<apus> apparently my chaintech has 11 outputs
<ybott> I could connect to the router, but could never connect to the internet.
<hitmanWilly> and admin:password on a netgear
<jza873> yup
<jza873> do you have dsl or cable
<dsmith> i'm thinking linksys
<ybott> jza873, cable
<jza873> linksys sucks
<dsmith> haah
<apus> yes linksys sucks, I have 4 dead ones
<jza873> unless you load linux on it other wise it over flows too ofter
<apus> and netgear, and dlink, they all suck
<ybott> my manual says the belkin would work with linux
<ybott> but there was no hope for me.
<dsmith> toss in M$ while your at it
<jza873> on powercycle you cable router and then go int rour router and run a release and renew and then do a ping to google fomr tehe router
<apus> ybott, routers should be completely independent of your os
<Cosmo_> talking about routers?
<jza873> routers are
<ybott> they should be
<jza873> they are completely independent
<Cosmo_> buffalo routers are good
<jza873> buffalo are expensive
<Cosmo_> but worth it
<apus> pfsense routers are good!
<dsmith> buffalo, are yummy
<AmyRose> But they taught me in school that only Cisco is good :P
<apus> still no sound, who wants to help?
<jza873> good routers are 3com acatel
<dsmith> Cisco, subsidized your school
<ybott> apus, so tell me why I could never get a connection then?
<jza873> cisco are complicated
<dsmith> overly so
<apus> bad router
<Cosmo_> I installedthe LPR driver for my printer(brother intellifax 1840C) and it lists it,  however when I try to print a test page it gives me an error /usr/bin/lpr -P 'FAX1840C'  /usr/share/apps/kdeprint/testprint.ps execution failed with message  /usr/bin/lpr : the printer or class was not found anyone know how to fix this?
<apus> or bad nic
<jza873> thus the reason i liek 3com
<ybott> its working now...with winxp
<apus> was the nic set up right?
<jza873> winxp stop swearing its not polite
<dsmith> Cosmo, dont know that one
<dsmith> LOL
<ybott> jza873, heh.
<apus> routers work with everything, xboxs, print servers, etc, os doesn't matter
<dsmith> get a cheap dell 720 printer, made my lexmark, Linux drivers work
<Hc\> !java Hc\
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java hc\ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> !java > Hc\
<jza873> cursed im installing evil java now
<ybott> I was loving ubuntu, but net i hated that.
<hitmanWilly> well, i gotta go, work tommorrow :(
<jza873> what the apt-get for java
<apus> if I have 2 sound cards how do I tell it which one to use
<ybott> When using a wireless router is anything saved into it....does it get used to running on windows...and have to be reset to boot on linux?
<ybott> heh.
<apus> ybott: no
<pollyo> Hello
<pollyo> How can I determine if an isp is blocking a port?
<jza873> call them
<jza873> what prot
<jza873> port*
<ybott> apus, i'll tell ya what. i start up with kubuntu....connect without using the wireless modem, and start desktop sharing, and you can set it up and show me how? Got time?
<jza873> isp's usually all block the sme port
<pollyo> 80
<apus> pollyo: do a google search for a port scan service
<jza873> cant block 80
<apus> ybott, I am having problems getting kubuntu to even work at the moment
<jza873> 80 is for http or internet access
<pollyo> What does a webserver run on ?
<ybott> apus, ah, I see.
<jza873> idk pick one
<ybott> Anybody on here an expert that could do that with no prob?
<jza873> experts get paid
<ybott> heh
<ybott> well?
<ybott> I swear I have spent over 20 hours trying to set it up...
<ybott> i'm tired of it.
<ybott> need help ;P
<Hc\> umm, how can i accept a licence agreement? im installing java
<jza873> grr im doing java too i forget the apt-get for it
<jza873> java is a pain
<xushi> just scroll through the few tens of pages of license pretending you're reeding it, and accept it in the end
<Hc\> ye
<jza873> ohh yea
<Hc\> got it now
<jza873> i for got
<Hc\> it didnt respond me
<Hc\> now i got it =)
<Hc\> sry for interrupting
<Hc\> !flash | Hc\
<jza873> flash is so easy comapred to java
<apus> can someone help me with asoundconf
<apus> Im trying to tell it wich sound card to use
<pollyo> It appears that port 80 is closed and completely invisible to the outside world.  I suspect that the isp can block that port.
<apus> can you go to websites pollyo?
<jza873> u using a router
<underdog5004> lol, gf is asleep, no more cuddling required
<pollyo> Is the java-6-plugin something one should have for firefox?
<pollyo> It says for mozilla in the repository.
<pollyo> I'm still not sure how different that would be from firefox.
<underdog5004> pollyo, if you want to use java, I would install it.
<pollyo> Ok
<Cosmo_> on the NVIDIA X server it is no longer showing my second monitor or letting me make adjustments to it, how do I fix this?
<pollyo> I'm impressed with how synaptic handles the licensing for java while adept seems to have trouble with such installs.
<pollyo> I hope that is something they are working on in adept.
<underdog5004> adept and synaptic are both frontends for Apt
<Cosmo_> I like synaptic
<mackyman> I heard something about adept beeing removed in feisty, anyone else heard something about this?
<underdog5004> me too
<underdog5004> ^  @ Cosmo_
<pollyo> mackyman: Have not idea.  All I can say is that it installed on my system.
<Hc\> boot
<jza873> nope adept is still here
<apus> alright! session 2 of troubleshooting
<jza873> later imma go to bed
<apus> peeps, I have 2 soundcards, and I dont think programs are using the right one
<apus> and by that, I mean they are using the wrong one, I just tested it
<cyt> mackyman: We cat get the answer tomorrow ;) # about the adept isue
<mackyman> cyt: Yep =)
<mackyman> Last day of Edgyness here =)
<pollyo> What would they put in its place?
<mackyman> There where another program instead... I dunno...
<nbcb> anyone knows how to find out the last ip address that ssh log into?
<mackyman> nbcb: Do you mean the last you connected to?
<kraut> moin
<Briareos1> sometimes when i boot my 2 sound devices are in different order: usually the one is /dev/dsp and the other one /dev/dsp1 but sometimes its the other way around. Why is this and what can i do about that?
<Briareos1> moin
<nbcb> yeah or the history of addresses i make connections to
<nbcb> assuming there is no bash history..
<nbcb> i thought it would be at /home/x/.ssh/known_host but its all encrypted
<mackyman> Checked the /var/log dir?
* mackyman is rumbling trough it for a appealing log
<pollyo> Anyone familiar with medibuntu?
<Tm_T> pollyo: doing poll?
<Tm_T> pollyo: if you need help, just ask your question ;)
<mackyman> medibuntu? Haven't even heard of...
<mackyman> For media station?
<pollyo> Tm_T: I went to install something and it said am I sure with a warning about trusted sites.
<Tm_T> and?
<underdog5004> mackyman, no, for doctors
<underdog5004> MEDIcal UBUNTU
<mackyman> haha
<mackyman> Right... *sceptical*
<Tm_T> hey kids, you're not very helpful ;)
<Tm_T> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<Tm_T> pollyo: what is your question?
<pollyo> Tm_T: I suspect my first question has to be How does one determine a trusted site?
<nbcb> what's the best way to monitor and block websites for a server hosting serveral clients? like block msn etc
<Tm_T> pollyo: with a key
<Briareos1> or asked in a different way: how does linux determine which soundcard gets which device file?
<Tm_T> pollyo: I think all is explained in medibuntu site :)
<pollyo> Tm_T: I'll take another look at the website.
<pollyo> Tm_T: I was looking at the Repository Howto.  Let me check again to make sure I didn't miss somethign.
<Tm_T> pollyo: if you can't find it, slap me and I try to help (not good explaining things)
<K`zan> Anyone know how to inset a carrage return in a regular expression?
<pollyo> Tm_T: Didn't see anything on the Repository Howto Link.
<Tm_T> nbcb: iptables
<Tm_T> pollyo: and that medibuntu site?
<pollyo> Tm_T: 216.15.101.33
<pollyo> Opps..wrong one
<Tm_T> =)
<nbcb> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<pollyo> Tm_T: 216.15.101.33
<pollyo> Did it again..
<nbcb> Tm_T: is iptables a firewall?
<pollyo> medibuntu.sos-sts.com
<Tm_T> nbcb: yes
<Tm_T> pollyo: yes, does that contain any info?
<nbcb> is there a GUI for kde for iptables? i
<pollyo> Tm_T: Just a simply how to but it does not discuss this trusted issue.
<pollyo> Tm_T: Nor any mention of a key
<Briareos1> can you recommend any channel for getting an answer about my soundproblem?
<Tm_T> pollyo: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repository.php
<Tm_T> Briareos1: check help.ubuntu.com and Gentoo wiki
<Tm_T> pollyo: it's very first part in that page ;)
<pollyo> Tm_T: Oh my!  I was reading that as a link for 6.06 .
<pollyo> Tm_T: Thanks.
<nbcb> my connection now is , dsl modem (to outside world) <--> server with dhcp server <--> the rest of the computers .. the gateway of the rest of the computers are set to the dsl modem's ip.. does firewall still worksS?
<Tm_T> nbcb: why not
<mackyman> Briareos1: Is one soundcard built in and the other is a PCI one?
<nbcb> ok.. so it doesn't matter where the gateway is set? i thought gateway should be set to the server's ip
<flaccid> the gateway for clients on the LAN is usually going to be the LAN NIC IP of the server which has the WAN NIC
<Tm_T> nbcb: IIRC it's enough if it's between users and "the world"
<nbcb> ic..but now my clients gateway is set directly to the WAN (dsl modem's ip) .. can my iptable still work?
<flaccid> well that shounds like you have bridged it
<crazy_penguin> hello all!
<Briareos1> mackyman: one is on-board and one is usb
<Tm_T> if data goes through firewall...
<mackyman> Briareos1: wich one do you wich to use?
<flaccid> but yes it will still work if your firewall rules are not ip based, but interface based
<nbcb> yeah.. seems like my clients just jump over to the internet although they get their ip from my server which runs dhcp server
<flaccid> you can always test
<Briareos1> mackyman: basically both - for example the onboard should be for amarok and stuff - and the USB (is a headset) for teamspeak
<Tm_T> if physically data connections go thru server, it's all about server settings then
<Briareos1> mackyman: all that stuff usually works, but the problem is, that sometimes suddenly the device-files correspond to another device
<mackyman> Briareos1: Ahhh, then I understand your dilemma... I thought you just wanted to use one
<Briareos1> mackyman: nah :)
<Briareos1> mackyman: usually onboard is /dev/dsp and USB is /dev/dsp1
<mackyman> Briareos1: Smart thinking thou
<Briareos1> mackyman: but this time i booted it was the other way around; i am sure if i reboot it will be okay again - but i don't want to
<mackyman> Why reboot? ;)
<Tm_T> Briareos1: maybe it's about which device has module first loaded
<Briareos1> mackyman: I've searched on that topic long enough and now I want a solution that holds forever :)
<mackyman> Briareos1: Understand that
<nbcb> dsl modem (x.x.x.1) <--> server (x.x.x.201) <--> clients (x.x.x.205) , gateway for client = x.x.x.1..
<Briareos1> Tm_T hmm could be - but why should that suddenly change?
<mackyman> Briareos1: Plug in the usb soundcard after boot? =P
<nbcb> on my server i can configure firewall right? if so i'll try..
<flaccid> i gtg
<Tm_T> Briareos1: upstart load stuff parallel, so if one "line" is somehow slower...
<Tm_T> nbcb: sure you can
<Briareos1> mackyman: thats even more motion for my tired body than doin a reboot with a hit of a finger :P
<nbcb> ok!! shall try :>
<mackyman> heh
<nbcb> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<dettoaltrimenti_> i have an external hard drive, and I'm deleting a lot of stuff from it, but it's going into the trash of the harddrive inside my computer- is there any way to completely delete it without sending it to the trash?
<Briareos1> Tm_T hmm okay - so any suggestions how i could solve that?
<Briareos1> Tm_T could i do something in uvdev (or how that thing is named)?
<mackyman> Briareos1: Then I'm way out of answers
<Briareos1> udev i mean
<Briareos1> mackyman thx anyway :)
<Tm_T> Briareos1: hmm, blacklist usb card module and load it with delay in init 5 (or whatever it is) perhaps?
<Tm_T> Briareos1: actually you can forget delay =)
<Briareos1> Tm_T gg why?
<mackyman> Briareos1: np
<Briareos1> Tm_T i wonder why ... or better if there is an "easy end-user-solution" to this - i guess i am not the only one with it .....
<Tm_T> well, when you hit init 5 you have done all "booting" from system point of view
<Tm_T> Briareos1: and I know this is bit hacky one idea, but I don't have to deal with boot stuff myself so no idea for neater solution
<Briareos1> Tm_T well at least its a nice hint :)
<MajorApus> okay so I restarted kubuntu and I get a blank screen when x boots
<MajorApus> it happened earlier, it also happened with gpart live cd
<MajorApus> but I did use force vesa with gpart
<Tm_T> MajorApus: so it's driver issue?
<MajorApus> and that worked, so I think I need to force vesa drivers with kubuntu
<MajorApus> i think so
<Tm_T> MajorApus: what display driver you have?
<MajorApus> nv
<MajorApus> is that the correct answeR?
<mackyman> MajorApus: yep
<mackyman> MajorApus: Have you done: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<MajorApus> alright I will do that once I get back into it
<MajorApus> I can do that from recovery mode?
<mackyman> Do you have links installed?
<mackyman> You can just do it by using ctrl + alt + f1 to get to a virtual console and run the commands from there
<workinprocess> <- needs help
<I_Web_> -
<I_Web_> -
<mackyman> and if you don't have another computer to view the guide on, then you can use links to view it one another consle ( ctrl + alt + f2 )
<I_Web_>                                          www.ask4chat.com
<mackyman> workinprocess: what kind of help?
<mackyman> MajorApus: Does that help?
<MajorApus> I am printing it
<mackyman> ahh
<mackyman> kk
<MajorApus> I cant get into X at all,
<mackyman> point
<MajorApus> so how could I even visit a website?
<mackyman> Links
<MajorApus> oh
<MajorApus> well i will try
<mackyman> with links you can surf in the terminal or in a virtual console
<MajorApus> brb
<mackyman> Have helped me very much
<dettoaltrimenti_> mackyman do you mean elinks
<mackyman> dettoaltrimenti_: I usually use links or links2'
<mackyman> dettoaltrimenti_: majority of links2, never used elinks
<I_Web_>                                          www.ask4chat.com
<I_Web_> -
<fdoving> I_Web_: what is it you're trying to do?
<workinprocess> I need some help installing a belkins wireless g esb adapter on ubuntu. can anyone help me?
<reldruh> hello. I'm trying to get an hp apollo p-2500 printer setup. According to linuxprinting.org it's fully supported under linux but when I try to add it there's no driver listed for it specifically, nor can I find the hpijs driver linuxprinting.org recommends. Can somebody help?
<workinprocess> I'm a newb in ubuntu. so I need some specific step by step instructions
<reldruh> workinprocess: I can try and help you
<apus> alright that worked
<apus> thanks tm_t
<fdoving> workinprocess: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<reldruh> workinprocess: if it's a usb adapter, go into konsole and run the command lsusb. See if you can find it in the list
<Tm_T> apus: what did I do?
<pollyo> I like that firestarter program.  It appears much simpler then guarddog in design.
<pollyo> Can I use that on kubuntu even though it is for gnome?
<Cosmo_> in the nvidia-settings it is no longer showing my second monitor or letting me make adjustments to it like I was able to do before, how do I fix this?
<I_Web_> -
<unix_infidel> pollyo: i'd imagine so.
<I_Web_>                                          www.ask4chat.com
<pollyo> I'm going to give it a try and uninstall guarddog if it goes well.
<apus> im trying to mount my ntfs in a different location, so Im trying to unmount them, it wont let me
<Admiral_Chicago> apus: how are you unmounting it
<nbcb> err i need some help on iptables .. i typed iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j SNAT --to 192.168.2.1 and now my server can't go internet
<apus> right clicking in conquerer and clicking unmount
<nbcb> 192.168.2.1 is my modem's ip
<nbcb> how to revert?
<Admiral_Chicago> apus: something may be using it, amarok may be playing music or something
<Admiral_Chicago> are you sure nothing is using it?
<apus> nothing is using it
<apus> I did run ntfs configuration tool
<Admiral_Chicago> apus: open up konsole. sudo umount -a
<Admiral_Chicago> pastebin the output
<mackyman> pollyo: You can use firestarter, but you have too install some gnome librarys
<Cosmo_> is the home folder all I should backup incase I run into any problems when fiesty goes live?
<apus> it said device is busy for all mounts
<I_Web_> -
<I_Web_>                                          www.ask4chat.com
<I_Web_> -
<Admiral_Chicago> !kops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, or nixternal
<Admiral_Chicago> apus: only that?
<apus> for each device is said the directory or device is busy, thats it
<nbcb> how to revert back my iptables default settings?
<Admiral_Chicago> yes, but the output is what I need.
<apus> !paste | apus
<apus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16213/
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo nano /etc/fstab
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=rom@IGLD-83-130-206-206.inter.net.il]  by fdoving
* I_Web_ was kicked off #kubuntu by fdoving (Behave please.)
<Admiral_Chicago> change the directory you want
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<Admiral_Chicago> fdoving: thanks
<fdoving> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> then ctrl + O, enter, ctrl + X
<space_ninja> I need a 3d model program but I can't find autocad, is there another program like that available for kubuntu?
<Admiral_Chicago> !autocad > Admiral_Chicago
<nbcb> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Admiral_Chicago> then sudo mount -a
<apus> thanks,
<apus> adept updater says I have 260 some updates available, should I update all?
<Admiral_Chicago> when was the last time you updated?
<apus> i just installed 7.04 today
<Admiral_Chicago> ah then I would say yes
<Admiral_Chicago> and to be fair, you installed a release candidate :)
<apus> it just seemed like a lot of things, didn't know if it was stuff I didn't even have
<mackyman> !autocad > mackyman
<apus> the fstab file looks correct, but changes didn't take effect
<pollyo> How do you setup remote console with ssh?
<pollyo> Or is it already setup on ubuntu?
<Cosmo_> is the home folder all I should backup incase I run into any problems when fiesty goes live?
<fdoving> pollyo: yoou need to have the 'ssh-server' package installed to provide the remote login service via ssh.
<apus> will the fstab file only take effect after a reset
<Admiral_Chicago> apus: sudo mount -a will do the same thing, unless there is an error
<pollyo> fdoving: Thank you
<Sanjeet> Yo.
<twentyafterfour> Hello kubuntu,  world
<Cosmo_> in the nvidia-settings it is no longer showing my second monitor or letting me make adjustments to it like I was able to do before, how do I fix this?
<twentyafterfour> cosmo: did you have both monitors plugged in when you turned the system on?  ....check connections.
<Cosmo_> twentyafterfour: yes I did
<apus> how do I remove a directory
<Sanjeet> rmdir
<apus> im supose to know that for school
<Cosmo_> I had just rebooted from windows where I had both monitors working this time
<Sanjeet> apus: Have a cookie.
* Sanjeet tosses apus a cookie and a man page
<apus> man pages arn't usefull if you dont know the command name :P
<apus> besides, I can hide behind my noob status for a good 3 months
<Sanjeet> [03:55:23] 	<Sanjeet>	rmdir
<twentyafterfour> cosmo - both of them used to work on ubuntu as well?  I have nvidia as well but I usually don't use the settings manager because it makes lame xorg.conf files - you might want to look for a backup file - there are usually several versions in /etc/X11/xorg.conf - one of the backups might work correctly.
<Sanjeet> rmdir -r directoryname will force removal of the directory, even if files exist
<apus> wow, amarok apparently has no problem opening two instances and playing the song twice, off sync, because I still double click
<Sanjeet> apus: XMMS!
<apus> well luckily for me it was empty
<apus> xmms?
<apus> sanjeet, do you use konversation
<twentyafterfour> strange. heh. you can turn of the single-click activation if you don't like it
<apus> I might get used to it, we will see
<apus> Im hard core XP fan, i have it tweaked out to no end
<apus> im big on having things exactly how I want them and what not
<apus> why did I switch?...   .... beryl
<twentyafterfour> I'm still not too sure. It seems to make selecting much difficult - I usually like to click, then shift-click to select a bunch of files.
<unix_infidel> apus: i switched because of fluxbox.
<unix_infidel> :P
<twentyafterfour> apus: wmii
<twentyafterfour> you know, beryl is awesome, still gives me trouble sometimes, but it's nice. regardless, it's mostly eyecandy
<apus> not familar with what fluxbox looks like
<Sanjeet> apus, I don't.
<apus> actually the 4 desktop around a cube, makes it more intiutive
<Sanjeet> apus: XMMS is a great media platyer
<twentyafterfour> fluxbox is simple I think
<apus> do you hand type my name each time?
<apus> wmii?
<unix_infidel> i think most nix fanboys are basically unattuned to the way the OS was designed to be used.
<Sanjeet> So people know it's directed at you.
<Sanjeet> and your client should beep
<unix_infidel> and ignorant to the way the OS's direction is pointed.
<Sanjeet> unix_infidel: Shut the hell up.
<Sanjeet> You're just looking for a fight.
<twentyafterfour> wmii is a totally different kind of window manager - ugly and simple unlike beryl
<Sanjeet> This is #kubuntu, not ##linux or #*nix fanboys
<unix_infidel> Sanjeet: them is fightin words.
<Sanjeet> unix_infidel: I have anger. It either gets unleashed on you or Oracle.
<Sanjeet> or I fall asleep because it's 4am
<unix_infidel> Sanjeet: lol @ Oracle
<twentyafterfour> fanboyism
<twentyafterfour> where is that channel
<Sanjeet> No idea.
<apus> nice all my hdds mounted
<unix_infidel> Sanjeet: convince your CTO to upgrade to a real DBMS
<unix_infidel> :P
<apus> is konquerer the main file browser?
<Sanjeet> unix_infidel: it's a personal choice. Just takes a hell of a long time to get all the stuff up and running
<Admiral_Chicago> apus: yes.
<Sanjeet> I love Oracle, we're just having some issues right now.
<unix_infidel> our stuff has too many dimensions to use a simple relational system.
<unix_infidel> glad i dont have to admin :)
<Sanjeet> heh
<Sanjeet> What RDBMS do you use?
<apus> anything wrong with putting music on the slowest drive on the system?
<unix_infidel> apus: no, its advised.
<unix_infidel> music usually takes up less than 256kbps
<unix_infidel> in bw
<apus> cool, I formated that drive fat32 to be my transfer drive if necessary
<apus> and then realized, music is good on any os
<unix_infidel> Sanjeet: 10g
<unix_infidel> apus: personally, i like my music on fat32
<unix_infidel> its easily accessible on any os.
<Sanjeet> unix_infidel: And do you hate it?
<apus> so I could do this with a gui, or I could be all cool high technically (super paper mario reference) and use konsoel
<Sanjeet> I like 10G
<unix_infidel> Sanjeet: no, but i dont get paid to make it work either.
* Admiral_Chicago points Sanjeet unix_infidel to #kubuntu-offtopic
<mackyman> apus: I will have my music on a special server, only for my music, so that i don't have to take up valuble disk-space for it (grumbles at my way to big music collection )
<Sanjeet> I'm already there. It's quite silent.
<apus> how do I "cd" based on root, rather than current directory
<Sanjeet> cd /place/
<apus> how much mackyman
<Sanjeet> cd /usr/bin/
<apus> okay so the leading / is the trick
<Sanjeet> I think so.
<mackyman> ~30gb =/
<Sanjeet> t
<Sanjeet> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk ] 0
<Sanjeet> mkj
<apus> and I just regretted using caps for the drive names,
<Sanjeet> z m
<flaccid> yeah / makes it absolute ./ and ../ are relative
<apus> thats not too bad macky
<Sanjeet> Whoops.
<Sanjeet> Dozing off...
<apus> I have 250 gigs of tv shows and movies....that I own legally
<Sanjeet> o.O
<unix_infidel> apus: that's quite a lot in "legal" media
<twentyafterfour> ln -s /CAPS_NAME /lowercase_name
<mackyman> apus: I guess this duscussion belongs in offtopic =P
<mackyman> Aye, back to work anyway
<mackyman> bbl
<apus> a friend of mine said he will start to buy dvds legit once we get jobs, (we are in college) but he will still rip them to lossless avi files, because he doesn't like watching the intro you cant skip on a dvd player
<flaccid> lets stay on topic
<Sanjeet> flaccid: What the hell "on topic" are we gonna talk about?
<apus> how do I safely purge my fstab i have some duplicate entries
<Sanjeet> The detraction is a good indication of the fact that Linux isn't actually that interesting at 4am
<Sanjeet> apus: By hand?
<fdoving> Sanjeet: if ther is nothing, then please don't talk.
<twentyafterfour> yeah ...  how broad is acceptable, without straying? isn't "Kubuntu" a pretty vague topic?
<flaccid> its called idling
<apus> is there a command sanjeet?
<fdoving> twentyafterfour: the topis is not "kubuntu", it's "Kubuntu support".
<Sanjeet> fdoving: "A fool speaks when he has to say something, a wise man speaks when he has something to say"
<Admiral_Chicago> our channel's topic begins "Kubuntu Support Channel"
<flaccid> apus: edit it with a text editor. sudo nano /etc/fstab
<apus> cringe at nano
<apus> kate all the way man
<apus> beryl, package manager, and kate
<apus> thats why i switched
<fdoving> Sanjeet: right, but the wise man states his opinions in the right places too.
<flaccid> well you don't compare a gui to a tui
<Sanjeet> fdoving: Why am I proving YOUR point?
<flaccid> i use kate all day at work.
* Sanjeet notices that it's 4 am and goes to sleep.
<flaccid> hehe
<apus> if I remove entries from fstab, then go to the disk utility, i can redo it right?
<flaccid> yeah you can add / remove entries in fstab whenever
<fdoving> apus: it's often smart to use # in the beginning of lines instead of removing them. that way it's easier to get back to the one tha worked.
<flaccid> you can unmount drivers using umount and you can mount all in fstab by mount -a or just mount a single drive in fstab: mount /mnt/mountpoint
<apus> # is comment in system files?
<flaccid> drivers=drives
<flaccid> most will use # has a comment. sometimes ;
<flaccid> has=as
<apus> im a flast learner you watch out
<flaccid> im watching
<flaccid> :)
* flaccid hands stdin a beer
<apus> we use linux for class (aerospace engineering) but its a bad set up of redhat
<apus> just to give you an idea, its dual core hyperthreading xeons
<apus> but a single thread can only use 25% cpu
* flaccid nods
<apus> thats not normal is it?
<flaccid> i don't know. it has nothign to do with kubuntu
<twentyafterfour> fdoving: thanks
<unix_infidel> apus: are you using a smp kernel?
<unix_infidel> are your applications built optimized for your procs?
<apus> I wouldn't know, those are lab computers, but they arn't optimized
<flaccid> and they are running redhat lol?
<apus> we run single threaded fortran, but the system sees the hyperthreaded core as 2 cores
<apus> yes flaccid
<flaccid> sounds pretty uncutting edge to me
<apus> so it sees 4 cores, thus 25% cpu ussage, it sucks
<unix_infidel> lol @ fortran
* matri is back.
<apus> fortran has its place actually
<apus> but yeah its funny
<unix_infidel> i'm sure it does.
<flaccid> it did have its place. correction.
<apus> "what language do you know"  "fortran" .... .... *crickets*   "wtf is fortran"
<flaccid> they probably are not using a SMP kernel little lone any kernel flags/optimisation
<apus> actually it still does flaccid, it is the fastest number cruncher
<flaccid> that is very arguable
<unix_infidel> well, they do make some very good wrappers.
<flaccid> in fact that is wrong, but since this is #kubuntu i won't waste my breathe
<apus> wrong? whats faster
<flaccid> maybe discuss it in #fortran
<unix_infidel> i think we're about to be jedi'd
<flaccid> or #redhat
<apus> please dont say a language that uses pointers
<flaccid> im not going to say anything because this is not the place to do so
<apus> actually tho, aside from redhat, our university is very up to date, the IT department actually gets the money they need
* flaccid points at topic
<flaccid> i might start policing like Jucato
<apus> how do I give myself permissions on the drives I just mounted
<pollyo> How can I tell if the ssh-server is running?
<flaccid> apus: chmod
<fdoving> apus: i usually mount them as myself, if they are removable or if they don't support linux acl/permissions.
<flaccid> and also chown to change ownership
<flaccid> what type of file system
<apus> I need to do it for a ntfs, a fat32 and a ext3
<fdoving> pollyo: 'ps ax|grep sshd'
<flaccid> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<fdoving> apus: is the ext3 removable?
<pollyo> Thank yo
<pollyo> you
<flaccid> apus: ^^ use the guide above to use the correct masks
<apus> they are all intenall if thats what you are asking
<fdoving> apus: ok. follow the guide :)
<apus> oh man
<apus> thats big and long
<apus> they are already mounted, and I can read them
<fdoving> and usefull :)
<apus> I just cant write
<apus> whats a mask?
<apus> actually, that guide doesn't seem to have permissions
<flaccid> rw option in fstab
<flaccid> apus: it does
<flaccid> 1sec i think they changed it
<apus> so like, rw--rw
<rok> where to find synaptic for kubuntu ?
<apus> I remember that from like highschool man, I had to ssh and all that to a webserver, it was kreepy and little evil linux men in red coats tried to kidnapp me
<apus> but it was okay because ssh is secure
<flaccid> im on phone brb
<flaccid> apus: see where it uses ro as an option - that means read only. use rw instead
<apus> the properties of my mounted drives seem to be messed they all say 25 free of 29 gigs, but thats way off
<apus> in the fstab file?
<apus> no nvm
<apus> before I do that I need to make sure they are the right partitions, right click properties isn't giving me the right free space
<flaccid> there is a technical reason for the difference. but i can't explain. 1 is the calculation based on 1000 or 1024 and the other is space required for format
<flaccid> read apus.
<apus> I fixed it, they somehow weren't mounted, so the free space was what was left on my kubuntu partition
<ubuntu> hi folks
<cinex> if I resize a partition with qtparted will it keep the data intact?
<apus> okay so I have the correct drives all mounted, I can read all of them, how do I change the permissions for the current user to full acess all all 3 drives
<cinex> you can do it in the fstab ap ?
<cinex> apus**
<apus> dont ask me im noob
<apus> can I?
<cinex> I think so
<cinex> google /etc/fstab
<fdoving> apus: for ntfs you probably need to use another driver ntfs-3g or what it's called.
<fdoving> apus: for fat it's pretty easy, mount it with your own uid= in fstab.
<apus> one of them is mounted "rw" in fstab but I still cant write
<fdoving> for ext3, change permissions 'sudo chown yourusername.yourgroupname -R /media/ext3disk'
<apus> how do I find my groupname
<fdoving> it's the same as your username.
<apus> nice, I got the ext3
<fdoving> now for fat,  can you paste the fstab line for it?
<apus>  /dev/sdc1 /mount/data3 auto nouser,atime,noauto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<fdoving> ok. change it to:
<fdoving> apus: /dev/sdc /mount/data3 vfat defaults,uid=youruid 0 0
<fdoving> apus: you can find your uid with the command 'id -u' in a konsole.
<fdoving> it's probably 1000
<apus> nice, got the fat working
<apus> that leaves ntfs
<apus> wait
<fdoving> apus: that one you need to figure out yourself. i haven't used ntfs in 10 years.
<fdoving> !ntfs-3g | apus
<ubotu> apus: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<apus> it is working
<apus> somehow it started working
<fdoving> voodoo magic :)
<apus> the way beryl installs is insane
<apus> you copy paste 2 things! omg
<twentyafterfour_> hey that obotu is pretty cool
<fdoving> ubotu: botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<_4strO> lol
<zorglu_> q. is feisty officially out ?
<txwikinger> zorglu_: IIRC Feisty will official be released tomorrow
<txwikinger> +ly
<zorglu_> txwikinger: ok thanks. how is the process to upgrade from edgy ? i mean how many people meets issue when upgrading ?
<apus> whats pcm in regard to audio
<apus> is that what "wav" is from the windows audio panel
<zorglu_> apus: this is a format of sound data
<txwikinger> You can upgrade by using the upgrade manager
<apus> so the pcm slider changes pretty much all audio levels
<txwikinger> There are some issues, but there is also a lot of improvement, and maybe until tomorrow the issues will be resolved too
<zorglu_> txwikinger: yep that i understand :) i ask for a field experience of how many bug reported :)
<zorglu_> txwikinger: ah ok thanks :)
<lol7> hi
<txwikinger> hi lol7
<apus> omg amarok is the best ever
<apus> it scanned for and found 10 gigs of music and sorted/whatnot in like 20 seconds
<apus> klipper  omg,
<apus> guys im excited
<apus> how do I change default browser
<_4strO> apus: syste'm setting / default app
<apus> im not gonna lie, there is about 8 hours of nightmare between downloading the kubuntu iso and getting everything going, but I can already see I'm going to like the switch
<_4strO> apus: 8 hours ?
<_4strO> i downloaded the iso in 1h
<apus> well first it wouldn't start x correctly it was using the wrong driver
<apus> finally got into it, then k3b woulnd't burn a cd i needed to repartition, amarok wouldn't load, i couldn't see my ntfs, i had to mess with mounting
<lupul> does anyone know where stores amarok the album covers?
<apus> didn't have audio,
<apus> we also downloaded and tried 3 different isos before we figured out how to boot
<apus> but i must sleep
<apus> bye and thanks all
<_4strO> lupul: ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok
<_4strO> lol apus
<lupul> ok
<lupul> thanks
<flaccid> sweet at least apus is sorted
<johnt> Hi Folks I would like some help to edit a .wmf file please
<johnt> anyone???
<_4strO> johnt: ?
<johnt> Yes I am trying to open a wmf file to compare it but Gedit refuses saying it does not understand the encoding
<_4strO> johnt: try edit them with openoffice
<johnt> O-O Open office????
<_4strO> johnt: yes
<johnt> I never thought of that ok then I will try
<flaccid> a wmf file is not text
<_4strO> http://www.gentoo.org/security/en/glsa/glsa-200701-07.xml
<flaccid> try a graphics application to open it
<_4strO> ooo can manage i think
<flaccid> sorry do you want to edit it or use it in a document?
<flaccid> _4strO: Ooo can edit the file instead of just embedding it?
<_4strO> dont know, never user a type of file like this ;:p
<flaccid> hehe
<_4strO> f0ck pseudo microsoft files
<doneill> i hate filing bugs for two separate programs not 'jiving.'
<_4strO> johnt: and then ?
<doneill> it's very hard to decide which one isn't doing the correct thing, when there's gray area in how they are supposed to act, exactly.
<flaccid> it would need a wrapper at least as its vector: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Metafile
<johnt> <4str0> Sorry I am a bit slow. No go with oo it claims the files are corrupt trys to repair then fails
<_4strO> johnt: ok
<doneill> skencil can use it.
<doneill> or inkscape
<doneill> found in adept
<_4strO> flaccid: the first para after the menu is 'SetAbortProc exploit'
<_4strO> ^^
<johnt> <flaccid> the graphics aps do not open it either
<_4strO> johnt: perhaps you have to import it
<_4strO> not simply open
<doneill> as i say... inkscape can read wmf files, as can skencil.
<flaccid> yeah
<flaccid> _4strO: do you wanna advise johnt to not use it?
<flaccid> doneill: sorry i must of missed your msg
* flaccid goes to put on ugg boots
<_4strO> flaccid: no just kidding
<doneill> didn't mean to repeat myself, but i forgot to mention that i was talking about wmf
<flaccid> hehe
<flaccid> ah ok coo doneill
<johnt> the reason I want to read the files is because I am playing around with a terrain editor in "widelands" but my edits do give me a headquarters buidling but the maps with the game do so i want to read the file and see what I have missed
<flaccid> try the two programs doneill suggest i guess
<flaccid> or use windows
<johnt> building
* flaccid screams noooo!
<flaccid> sweet
<doneill> i have windows running on an old pc, here
<doneill> i compile win32 stuff on it, and dust it off to play, when i feel i'm losing touch with mainstream 'puters.
<doneill> so i have a question, is it kosher to e-mail a package maintainer directly regarding a bug found in their package
<johnt> So apt-get install skensil????
<_4strO> johnt: sudo apt-get ...
<doneill> johnt: if you'd like, if you prefer apt over adept.
<doneill> don't forget to do 'sudo' if you aren't logged in as root
<flaccid> doneill: sometimes but generally if its a bug put it on launchpad
<doneill> well i have done that much
<doneill> so i guess i'll refrain, don't want to hound the guy... yet.
<johnt> Thanks all will go and try that
<flaccid> thats all you need to do
<doneill> it's something of a last straw for me
<flaccid> i know what you mean doneill but its not goign to help
<flaccid> i get this feeling a lot myself
<flaccid> eg. mythtv. but they are finally doing something about that package
<doneill> they disabled support for the standard internet protocol in feisty for a while, to cater to legacy devices which only understood the deprecated version...
<doneill> but that's because enough people complained :(
<flaccid> which protocol?
<doneill> Ipv6.
<doneill> recently, it has been fixed, mind you.
<flaccid> err so there is no problem
<doneill> heh
<mornfall> hello
<doneill> not in that package at least...
<flaccid> so why need to email
<flaccid> well you have filed a bug
<mornfall> anyone with pxe images for kubuntu installer?
<doneill> because that's only one of several problems my ipv6-only systems have lately
<flaccid> im sure you don't need ipv6
<doneill> ifup fails to configure ipv6 on any system with ipv6 compiled into the kernel
<doneill> er, i don't use ipv4 at all :/
<doneill> at least not this side of my siit router
<pollyo> Can anyone suggest a all-in-one printer that works well with linux?
<doneill> pollyo, i would be hard-pressed to suggent a printer in any form which works at all with any linux.
<doneill> suggest*
<flaccid> doneill: ok thats cool. its a bit early to go pure ipv6 so i understand your concern. one can only wait in this open world sometimes
<flaccid> http://linux-printing.org
<pollyo> doneill: I understand.
<txwikinger> pollyo: HP provides a lot of support for Linux including HP-LIP toolbox
<pollyo> Anyone have experience with the HP printer system?
<flaccid> http://linuxprinting.org/
<doneill> flaccid: oh, i still use ipv4 programs, i just run them over ipv6, such as world of warcraft, amarok, stuff like that.
<pollyo> flaccid: I'll take another look at those.
<txwikinger> I use HP printer under linux for a long time and haven't had a lot of problems
<doneill> i'm an early adopter of up and coming technologies, such as linux.  probably why i'm one of the oldest dogs in OSS.
<flaccid> yeah but the internet is not ready for you
<flaccid> no are some applications sady
<pollyo> txwikinger: I can not get a good idea of how well HP printers work.  I have a 712c and it is one of the non-standard printers that do not work with the hp software for linux.
<flaccid> sadly
<doneill> yeah, but i have that worked out too.
<flaccid> but i love your stye, doneill
<doneill> i wrote a little gem called tlib
<doneill> it wraps syscalls and adapts all ipv4 programs to understand ipv6 almost completely.
<doneill> i play world of warcraft daily :)
<flaccid> cool
<txwikinger> pollyo: I think the 712c has the windows driver partly inplemented inside the firmware or something like that ?
<pollyo> txwikinger: I have no idea.  The print quality sucks in linux. That much I know.
<txwikinger> ah.
<doneill> if the world isn't 'ready' for ipv6, it isn't 'ready' for a linux desktop.
<doneill> the problem isn't support really, it's just adapting to different ways of doing things, and culture shock.
<txwikinger> The best is probably to look 1) if the vendor officially supports linux, and 2) on the webpage above, what is stated there about the printer
<flaccid> pollyo: you know nothing then.
<pollyo> flaccid: lol
<doneill> when you give up windows you give up a lot of things, and have to hack others, such as wine to make flash animations
<pollyo> flaccid: When it comes to linux... I know just about nothing.
<flaccid> doneill: hey i agree. im waiting for uptake of SPF for every mail server in the world. is it going to hapen?
<flaccid> pollyo: then don't comment on it and give the wrong idea please
<flaccid> there are IDEs available to create flash that are open
<pollyo> flaccid: I'm commenting on the printer I have.
<flaccid> you don't need wine for flash
<nbcb> hi i need to watch a video clip on cnn website using firefox in kubuntu but it says i need windows media player.. can i still watch?
<doneill> it's possible, but not likely, because nobody has the obligation of pending doom if they don't...
<doneill> :)
<nbcb> i do have mplayer though
<flaccid> pollyo: the whole world does not have your printer so dont make a general comment like that on linux
<doneill> nbcb: you can, but they may not let you, heh.
<pollyo> flaccid: What comment specifically?
<nbcb> what?
<pollyo> flaccid: I said my printer doesn't print as well as it does in windows.
<flaccid> doneill: thats the case with anything. nobody has to adopt anything. does it matter? yes.
<nbcb> is there any way to fake the site to play the video using mplayer?
<flaccid> pollyo: [2007-04-18 19:42]  <pollyo> txwikinger: I have no idea.  The print quality sucks in linux. That much I know.
<doneill> flaccid: we'll see in 2011 if we're running multilevel NAT with smiles on our faces
<flaccid> pollyo: no you didn't
<doneill> if we are, i'll be crying in a corner...
<pollyo> flaccid: You should read the entire conversation.
<flaccid> doneill: yeah right :)
<pollyo> flaccid: Your taking it out of context.
<doneill> he was referencing HIS printer in particular, not ALL printers...
<flaccid> i don't give a fuck pollyo. no context is needed for that comment.
<flaccid> no he was making a general comment
<pollyo> flaccid: LOL
<pollyo> flaccid: Read my comment just prior to that.
<doneill> well he was talking specifically about his model of printer
<doneill> at the time, anyway.
<doneill> anyway polly
<doneill> that usually has to do with a few things
<flaccid> so what. in the next comment you didn't say linux sux for printing with my printer. you said it in general.
<doneill> a) printer driver, are you using generic postscript or pcl5?
<flaccid> please realise the difference.
<doneill> b) are you printing from TuxPaint or OpenOffice?
<pollyo> doneill: I'm not really sure.  I have the printer setup in cups.
<flaccid> you can't come to a conclusion of linux even with your hardware if you know nothing about linux.. and you admitted that
<elbing> I'm living without windows from 9 years ago. When I buy any hardware, sound card, printer or whatever, I buy a hard I know it will work with my OS (*BSD, Linux or AIX). If I bought a printer that was made for windows, then I'll print in windows.
<doneill> pollyo: in that case, check your cups configuration using your local tool, be it your browser or kde control centre...
<doneill> elbing: i just write drivers.
<elbing> doneill: ok
<flaccid> elbing: agreed.
<doneill> i have wifi and audio which doesn't work on my laptop.  and for "doesn't work" my music sounds great and my link is stable.
<flaccid> doneill: then release those drivers to the community please.
<doneill> i have been
<doneill> don't worry yourself :)
<flaccid> ok cool then
<doneill> i thought i mentioned i'm oss
<flaccid> which drivers for which models?
<elbing> here in my job, we have two pcl printers, one works with linux, one not. We have two subnets, one is active directory. Life is hard if you want
<flaccid> doneill: provide links?
<johnt> I got a fail with inkscape small paste to follow
<doneill> bcm43xx, and the sound i just wangled
<doneill> didn't code anything for it
<johnt> code  : 3
<johnt> what  : Couldn't recognise the image file format for file '/usr/share/games/wide lands/maps/Checkmate.wmf'
<flaccid> right so you don't write drivers. thought so.
<_4strO> johnt: did you try to import them in ooo (not open them)
<asterix14> hallo und guten tag zusammen
<johnt> <_$str0> No I do not know how to do that. Do I select import then what??
<flaccid> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<flaccid> hallo asterix14
<nbcb> hi i need to watch a video clip on cnn website using firefox in kubuntu but it says i need windows media player.. can i still watch?
<flaccid> oh
<flaccid> sorry asterix14
<johnt> <_4str0> No I do not know how to do that. Do I select import then what??
<asterix14> hallo flaccid
<flaccid> heh i didn't even read what you said. what is zusammen
<flaccid> asterix14: sorry bad german
<_4strO> johnt: ... then you selct your file ...
<asterix14> ah
<johnt> <_4str0> OK I will go look see what happens
<elbing> nbcb: check web source and open the stream link into your kaffeine or xine
<nbcb> well i'm really interested in watching the clips about the gunman at VT on cnn website but need windows media player
<nbcb> the location is javascript:cnnVideo('play','/video/ireports/2007/04/16/ireport.va.tech.shooting.cnn','2009/04/15');
<nbcb> how to change it into xine or kaffeine
<flaccid> nbcb: ask the developer of the site to use free formats
<_4strO> nbcb: by send a mail to the webmaster of the website and asing him to let choice the player ...
<_4strO> flaccid: :p
<doneill> flaccid: well, there was one for an S3 Savage Twister, but that was just updating the driver to support it.
<doneill> most hardware released as 'new' is based on a previous model with a corresponding module and support already written.
<nbcb> ic.. its www.cnn.com
<flaccid> doneill: i don't care.
<doneill> ignorance is bliss...
<doneill> but you seem pretty bitter.
<nbcb> they would probably ask me to use windows..zzz
<johnt> <_4str0> Hate to admit this but I cant find any "import" export yes but not import oo word
<flaccid> doneill: there is no tone on irc.
<doneill> no, but there is apathy.
<_4strO> johnt: will have a look
<flaccid> its pretty basic. don't claim to write drivers if you have only 'updated' one.
<flaccid> no there isn't doneill
<flaccid> lets move on shall we.
<doneill> several, thanks.
<flaccid> !offtopic > don
<flaccid> !offtopic > doneill
<_4strO> johnt: strange, in the open box he let me choice wmf file type
<flaccid> lets talk about ubuntu and not writing drivers.
<johnt> <_4str0> Hate to admit this but I cant find any "import" export yes but not import oo word
<doneill> um, right.  elbing, which versions of PCL are they using and/or do you know if the printers support them?
<johnt> <_4str0> Sorry
<doneill> sorry, pollyo* that was for you.
<johnt> <_4str0> Yes for me too but when I try to execute it says the file is corrupt I kanow the files are readable by "wide lands"
<elbing> doneill: one is a samsung clp-510 with its own ppd, the other is a konica without ppd
<doneill> so what's wrong with the quality?
<doneill> i mean, the obvious road would be to simply fix that issue instead of buying a new MFC altogether, right?
<johnt> I will try some more searching I guess thanks to all   Bye for now
* flaccid burps
<elbing> doneill: sorry, I was with a customer. MFC? I got an MFC brother running with linux
<flaccid> hehe
<elles> hello
<Hc\\> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Hc\\> why can't i get wine down?
<Tm_T> Hc\\: you don't use axe large enough
<Hc\\> sudo apt-get install Wine, aint working, what did i do wrong?
<Hc\\> Tm_T axe?
<Tm_T> stupid joke :)
<Ilokaasu> :P
<Tm_T> Hc\\: how it doesn't work?
<Tm_T> "doesn't work" tells nothing
* Tm_T slaps Hc\\ 
<Hc\\> unable to lock the administration dirctory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<pollyo> Hc\\: Could it be the cap W?
<Hc\\> thats what it says
<Hc\\> all i got on is konqueror and shell
<flaccid> !lock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> Hc\\: try 'sudo fuser -vik /var/lib/dpkg/lock'
<flaccid> nice
<flaccid> can that be added to factoids for ubotu, fdoving?
<fdoving> flaccid: it is there.
<fdoving> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<mornfall> ick...
<mornfall> poor me
<flaccid> oh sweet
<flaccid> !find crash
<ubotu> Found: crash, crashmail, crashme, lcrash, lcrash-dev
<flaccid> hmm that only searches packages?
<nokus>    
<BluesKaj> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<nokus> 
<mornfall> dlq? interesting transcription
<mornfall> q = ja
<mornfall> :-)
<mornfall> anyway
<mornfall> any volunteers to fix adept?
<mornfall> :] 
<fdoving> mornfall: no progress in development?.
<Hc\\> oh no, i got AMD64, and tried to install it so no wonder that it aint working :D
<mornfall> fdoving: unfortunately, i have 2 parttime jobs and a thesis to write
<mornfall> plus real life, which may be more of a problem than those three
<Ace2016> HI all
<charlesHKG> is there any internet radio player like winamp, real player or windows media player that you can use in kubuntu without having to save the url for each and every station???
<mornfall> charlesHKG: tried dropping the url on amarok? (just guessing)
<fdoving> mornfall: ok. i can help with small fixes. do you use the kde bts?
<Ace2016> Is it possible to use two mice at once and have say mouse 1 have the normal commands but the second mouse's button 1 mapped to xorgs button 6 or something and have it do totally different commands?????
<charlesHKG> right.....each and every url.....
<Ace2016> charlesHKG: Your not asking for a player are you, are you after some sort of app with a list of internet radio stations???
<charlesHKG> ok....then is there an app with a list of internet radio stations???
<mornfall> charlesHKG: maybe you could put them into the playlist sidebar (there's already a bunch of stations there)
<mornfall> charlesHKG: playlists -> radio stations
<mornfall> s/stations/streams/
<Ace2016> charlesHKG: yup its called tunapie, it has internet radio and tv
<charlesHKG> tunapie?
<charlesHKG> ok
<Ace2016> charlesHKG: yup
<mornfall> fdoving: i do, but right now, the stable and development codebases are pretty much diverged
<mornfall> fdoving: and i need to finish the dev one to make sense...
<mornfall> either way, shower, bbl
<BluesKaj> charlesHKG, if you install the latest amarok, it comes with several hundred internet radio stns in it's playlist by default, if this is what you're looking for.
<hans> Why can't amarok and kaffeine play files over smb:// ???
<hans> and how can i get it to work?
<hans> Do I have to use NFS?
<dettoaltrimenti_> I'm using Wireless Assistant to connect to my wireless connection, but I have to enter my root password every time I want to start it, and when it disconnects (when I close my laptop, hibernate, anything like that) it won't automatically reconnect. Is there a program that doesn't require the root password and will automatically connect to a preferred network?
<fdoving> hans: you should mount the network filesystem to a mountpoint, with for example  the program 'sbm4k', then play from the mounted location. only some programs understands the smb:// addresses.
<hans> Well I am on myndng arou laptop.. so it would be nice if I could use a solution that would be tolerant of me roami
<hans> is there another program other than smb4k in my experience that causes nothing but trouble
<fdoving> hans, there is one more, that does the same job, i don't use it, but i'll find the name for you. hang on.
<fdoving> hans: komba2
<hans> Ok thanks. I will try out both then
<_4strO> hans: did you have the smbclient installed ?
<_4strO> hans: dpkg -l | grep smbclient
<hans> yes i have smbclient
<_4strO> hans: the just use konsueror to browse
<_4strO> hans: then just use konsueror to browse
<_4strO> when i browse the samba network with konqueror, i've just to click on a file to open it
<_4strO> if I click some movie files, kaffeine just read it (over the network)
<hans> well mine doesn't
<hans> Fresh install of feisty
<_4strO> same as i
<shawn34> hans, you mean from browser or from file manager?
<hans> konqueror
<_4strO> hans: think your new user isn't known by the smb server ..
<steven_> hello
<shawn34> hans, yes but do you mean its not working for local files? or something on a website
<asturcuelebre> NL
<hans> Amarok says: No suitable input plugin. This often means that the url's protocol is not supported
<hans> I can play the files if I copy them over
<hans> The files are on my local smb server
<iGadget> hi
<iGadget> just tried kubuntu-feisty-beta
<steven_> whats it like
<iGadget> and updated
<iGadget> but... there's no desktop effects anywhere
<iGadget> is it an optional package?
<_4strO> iGadget: nop, they are not active
<_4strO> hans: i have the same pb with amarok (but not w<ith kaffeine)
<iGadget> _4strO: okay, but can they be enabled? Ubuntu has this nice little 'enable desktop effects' control applet
<iGadget> but I can't find anything like that in kubuntu
<_4strO> iGadget: i dont really know becaus i'm using beryl :p
<iGadget> _4strO: I see... but they're merging again with compiz, aren't they? So beryl is going to dissappear sometime soon I guess?
<_4strO> iGadget: try : desktop-effect in your konsole ;)
<iGadget> will try :)
<_4strO> iGadget: try desktop-eff + <TAB>
<_4strO> dont know the exact name
<iGadget> _4strO: the package desktop-effects doesn't seem to be installed at all
<iGadget> I wonder what happens when I manually install it, cause it's a gnome-optimized package I presume?
<_4strO> iGadget: dont know
<fdoving> hans, your problem is actually that amarok defaults to the xine engine, which does not understand smb:// urls.
<shawn34> !ipaq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipaq - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_4strO> fdoving: gstreamer engine can ?
<iGadget> Is the any way I can see in Adept if a given package is gtk or qt optimized?
<shawn34> anyone know of a good howto to get windows mobile pocketpc to sync w/kontact via usb ?
<livingdaylight> Its the final countdown!!!
<_4strO> and why kaffeine does (it's using xine engin too)
<iGadget> shawn34: have you tried multisync?
<shawn34> no, is it gui?
<shawn34> i know the system sees my pocketpc
<shawn34> but it doesn't mount it
<iGadget> I guess so... I've been told it's your best shot at getting any CE-driven device to work with ubuntu
<BluesKaj> is there a rule of thumb how large the / partition vs the /home partition should be ...I do a lot of video editing etc and need lots of disk space for storing these files til they are burned to dvd .
<fdoving> BluesKaj: i don't separate / and /home. i just make one huge /
<iGadget> shawn34:  right now, the system probably just reads some device ID... I'd be surprised if anything more than that happened out of the box with a CE device
<BluesKaj> well, it's a done deal fdoving , my / partition and /home are already partitioned
<iGadget> BluesKaj: If I were you, I'd be using a separate (raid0 set of?) drive(s), dedicated to video
<shawn34> usb 3-1.3: PocketPC PDA converter now attached to ttyUSB0
<shawn34> i get that when i plug it in
<iGadget> shawn34: hmmm... that sure sounds like a lot more is happening
<iGadget> shawn34: still, your best shot is probably multisync
<BluesKaj> I'm not gonna get into raid stuff and seperate drives. I have enuff space, i'd  just like to use it efficiently
<shawn34> i will check that out thanks
<hans> Hmm I sure have an idea for feisty+1! smb support build in...
<iGadget> BluesKaj: your call... but don't be surprised when you get framedrops because the disk is occupied by other processes once in a while
<Tm_T> nixternal mooh
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> "mooh"
* Tm_T hates these cheap "ms certified" keyboards
<BluesKaj> hi Tm_T
<Tm_T> hi BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> get any sleep yet Tm_T ? :)
<reydelsillon> what program do you guys use to install aplications?
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: nope
* BluesKaj shakes his head 
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: and have been rather bust at "work"
<BluesKaj> ok
<Tm_T> busy even
<Tm_T> I really do hate this keyboard :(
<reydelsillon> what is the equivalent to ctrl+alt+del in kubuntu?
<Tm_T> these keys are higher than me
<Tm_T> reydelsillon: how about, ctrl+alt+del
<Tm_T> reydelsillon: to be honest, I have no idea what exactly you are asking
<reydelsillon> its not for shutdonw. is for closing a application thats working in the background
<Tm_T> reydelsillon: ctrl+esc perhaps?
<reydelsillon> im trying to open adept. but theres anoter program using the function.
* Tm_T is just guessing
<Tm_T> I really don't use defaults so can't remember those very well
<reydelsillon> thees a shortcut to terminate aplication, riht?
<reydelsillon> anyone with experience using vmware on kubuntu?
<JuJuBee> What is a good gui FTP program?
<mardi> reydelsillon: do a Ctrl-Esc, that will bring up a processes list
<reydelsillon> thanks
<mardi> you can also to 'top' in konsole. i prefer htop, shows more info
<mardi> *type 'top' in konsole i mean....
<kubuntu22> Can anyone tell me if this article ( http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/04/17/start-downloading-feisty-now-and-get-it-faster-on-release-day/ ) applies to kubuntu as well as ubuntu
<fdoving> kubuntu22: yes, that is a nice method and it also works for kubuntu.
<kubuntu22> fdoving: thanks...this will make things much easier, and quicker :)
<fdoving> kubuntu22: yes, and it helps keeping the mirrors load down too :)
<kubuntu22> :)
<JuJuBee> Anybody ? Good gui FTP ?
<mardi> JuJuBee: i'd look in Adept
<mardi> personally I use konqueror for FTP
<JuJuBee> Didn't know I could.
<Riddell> fdoving, kubuntu22: I don't recommend that to be widely published, rsync is extreamely CPU and disk intensive and more than a dozen people using it will slow the machine to a crawl
<kubuntu22> Riddell: it hit my RSS feeds this morning on planter ubuntu...I'm thinking lots of people are going to see it
<JuJuBee> mardi : that's cool.
<Riddell> kubuntu22: that'll keep the sysadmins busy
<kubuntu22> JuJuBee: start the address off with ftp:// in konquerer
<Tm_T> JuJuBee: there's lots of things you can do with Konqueror
<mardi> fish:// is my fav :)
<JuJuBee> I see.  Do I drag-n-drop files/folders?
<Tm_T> apt:/ and man:/ <3
<Tm_T> JuJuBee: you can
<mardi> do Ctrl-Shift-L if you want a split window in konqueror, Ctrl-Shift-R to go back to single pane
<JuJuBee> Cool.  Thanks.
<flaccid> w0a you can do heaps
<YingFan> hi, i have hald and udev installed and belong to plugdev group Where do i read about how to make an external usb device to be writeable by regular user
<shawn34> are there any plugins for kmail/kontact? like weather plugins or somthing?
<JuJuBee> What is fish:// ?
<mardi> JuJuBee: for ssh
<fdoving> JuJuBee: the same as sftp:/ - filebrowsing over ssh.
<fdoving> JuJuBee: it's very cool by the way. atleast with public-key authentication.
<JuJuBee> Cool.  I'll check it out.
<dognews> hi
<iGadget> reydelsillon: I'm using vmware player right now on kubuntu
* iGadget has some work to do though
<iGadget> I'll check back in 15mins or so
<dognews> at what time will new shiny feisty be out tomorrow?
<neonlinux> dognews: sorta depends on where u are in the world
<dognews> neonlinux: just give me the UTC time ;)
<iGadget> hmmm... since when is evolution no more able to connect to Exchange webservers?
<shawn34> i installed kweather, selected philadelphia but when i try to update it it says requested station does not exsist
<neonlinux> dognews: i wish i could lol.. the people who push the release button are on cest (+0200)
<shawn34> anyone know how to get this working?
<dognews> neonlinux: and when was it the last time?
<neonlinux> well.. im in oz.. here its 10:37... theyre 8 hours behind me :(
<neonlinux> and they said they would push the button sometime in their morning
<neonlinux> i wish i had a more accurate time frame
<Lord_Maynoth_42> could anyone here help me please?  I trying to help fix a bug with the newest kernel... and the AMD 690G chipset
<daydream> what's up d.gray-man manga 115
<bobstro> JuJuBee: did you get that proxy working ok?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> seems the bug was introduced after 2.6.20RC5
<Lord_Maynoth_42> they want me to recomplile and test each RC after that
<dognews> neonlinux: morning sounds great :)
<neonlinux> dognews: lol.. it will be arvo here before i see it :(
<dognews> neonlinux: I'm in +2, too and we want to update it on our school network in the afternoon
<dognews> neonlinux: 8 hours before us - that would be Australia?
<neonlinux> lol. i want to install it on one of our schools servers... have been waiting for this release instead of installing one of the previous ones... yeah.. in australia :)
<neonlinux> dognews: gotta install it then add it to the win2k3 domain
<dognews> neonlinux: cool (y) I've spent 10 weeks in your great country (near Melbourne) - Australia ist just awesome! (kubuntu, too of course)
<neonlinux> dognews: lol.. so sampled the beer, vegimite and the drop bears? lol... ive never been out of it (so i have nothing to compare it to, but glad u found it great).. maybe someday :)
<dognews> neonlinux: so, every student at your school will be using kubuntu soon? :)
<neonlinux> lol.. i wish... government has a special deal with microsoft... licensing wise.. so unfortunatly.. officially all workstations and servers are windows.... but ive made some... unofficial ones :)
<fdoving> kubuntu22: i forgot to mention, you can download the first file from anywhere, you do not need to use rsync for both images. if you first fetch an daily image today from an http/ftp server, you can use rsync to update it tomorrow.
<mips> Any idea why I cannot install grub to (hd0,2) but only to (hd0) ???
<neonlinux> the teachers at the school needed a file server.... i built a machine with 4 hdds set in raid5 (software raid) kubuntu.. has about 600gb and currently at 32% capacity...
<neonlinux> and it only cost about $1000 to build the machine... if we were to buy another win site license it would have been about 200 on top of that wor win2k3
<neonlinux> *wor if for.. typo
<dognews> neonlinux: :o that windows licensing thing seems to be a bad point about Australia :( - over here in Germany some towns already swiched to linux :) and the official school network system is some suse linux junk
<dognews> neonlinux: your file server thing sounds pretty cool :D
<neonlinux> dognews: yeah... it sucks... interesting part is... when microsoft was going to stop winxp and only allow vista licenses.. the education system started considering alternatives... as soon as ms heard this there was a sudden change and now were stuck with windows
<neonlinux> dognews: yeah.. the file server is neat.. found it alot easier on kubuntu than any other linux distro
<dognews> neonlinux: at our school we plan to put kubuntu on all our clients for the students (unfortunately still together with windows) and we'll try to have some free workshops for students
<neonlinux> cool :) im gonna see if i can push for a lab with a few machines running opensource software (kubuntu and various apps) see if i can get them in active directory too
<Riddell> dognews: excellent!
<neonlinux> dognews: so how come your government decided opensource software was ok to use.. was there a sudden change or did ms do something wrong?
<neonlinux> dognews: dreaming of oz doing the same really
<dognews> neonlinux: "opensource lab" sounds great :)
<cristian__> qualcuno sa come posso installre i driver ati della mia 9600 su kubuntu6.10?
<dognews> neonlinux: I think it's a question of money ;)
<Lord_Maynoth_42> is it possible to recompile kernel's and make a new liveCD via windows xp... there is a kernel bug which prevents feisty or edgy from installing on my rig...
<neonlinux> dognews: i think our government doesnt understand that part
<neonlinux> Lord_Maynoth_42: whats the bug?
<cristian__> anyone know how to install ati driver on kubuntu 6.10? scuse for my bad english....
<Lord_Maynoth_42> the amd 690G / SB600 is buggered up in the latest kernels....
<mips> Any idea why I cannot install grub to (hd0,2) but only to (hd0) ???
<Lord_Maynoth_42> the only known working version is 2.6.20RC5
<neonlinux> cristian__: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<Lord_Maynoth_42> and the only working rig I have now is this machine... and xp is all I have :C I hate XP
<Lord_Maynoth_42> *_*
<neonlinux> Lord_Maynoth_42: im unsure of specifics but maybe setting the bios to failsafe defaults and finding some boot switches might help
<neonlinux> like noapic and nolapic
<dognews> neonlinux: our problem only problem at the moment is that we didn't ever do workshops like these - do you know anything about similar projects? Maybe some free and simple ubuntu learning scripts or something?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> acpi=off fixes it but disables necessary hardware so its catch22
<neonlinux> dognews: all i know is from what ive messed with (usually breaking someting and having to fix it lol)...  wish there were courses.. google has been the best companion really
<neonlinux> Lord_Maynoth_42: disables hardware?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> well I need my usb
<neonlinux> dognews: oh.. and hanging around irc channels like this one :)
<Lord_Maynoth_42> to use my keyboard
<neonlinux> Lord_Maynoth_42: ill see what i can dig up
<Lord_Maynoth_42> you guys rule
<dognews> neonlinux: yeah (y)
<neonlinux> Lord_Maynoth_42: in booting.. where does it get too.. does it boot to gui?
<neonlinux> Lord_Maynoth_42: which fiesty did u use (what kernel?)
<Lord_Maynoth_42> back sorry
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I tried the latest feisty
<Lord_Maynoth_42> as of yesterday
<Lord_Maynoth_42> and edgy
<Lord_Maynoth_42> and knoppix
<neonlinux> the beta or the daily builds?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> just regular beta
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :/
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I will prolly wait till the official release in a few days
<neonlinux> the daily builds might fix it
<samx> hi!
<neonlinux> theyre gonna be closest to feisty release as possible.
<samx> one question plz!
<neonlinux> Lord_Maynoth_42: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=412578&highlight=amd+690G
<Lord_Maynoth_42> hehe ya thats me :D
<samx> where can i see the programs, that runs on the startup?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> msconfig
<Lord_Maynoth_42> haha jk
<Lord_Maynoth_42> sry
<samx> 
<samx> in kubuntu xD
<Jucato> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<samx> oks tnx
<Jucato> samx: but in a fresh default Kubuntu install, what usually happens is that programs and process that you left running when you logged out/shut down are saved in the session and restarted when you log in again
<samx> i introduced to start beyl twice, and i what to erase one
<neonlinux> Lord_Maynoth_42: have you tried the 64bit build?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> yes I can get it to work sort of...
<Lord_Maynoth_42> it seems very buggy
<Lord_Maynoth_42> so I am trying to find a solution to the 32bit bug
<hans> In smb4k when i mount a folder it unmounts automatically after about a second... why?
<neonlinux> so the 64bit boots?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> yes that is correct the bug only affects the 32...
<Lord_Maynoth_42> but the 64bit seems to crash a lot
<Lord_Maynoth_42> on me
<helge> I Use Edgy, I have ATI 9250 and a spasnking new (Acer AL2216W) 22 inch widescreen monitor. My problem is that I can only get the resolution of 120x768 to work. The others get all funny. Suggestions?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> randomly and I cannot reproduce it
<neonlinux> after installing the ati drivers for display?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> so I went back with winXp
<helge> damn, shpuld be 1280x768
<helge> damn, should be 1280x768
<helge> It also says driver ATI.
<helge> I should have a resolution of 1680x1050 and it works all fine in Vista.
<neonlinux> Lord_Maynoth_42: only thing i can think of is try the 64bit with noapic nolapic
<neonlinux> Lord_Maynoth_42: or wait.. a few hours (yay).. for the release version
<Lord_Maynoth_42> hours
<Lord_Maynoth_42> ?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> *_*
<BluesKaj> helge have you installed 'xorg-driver-fglrx', it's available on the repos
<Lord_Maynoth_42> when is it due out
<Lord_Maynoth_42> ?
<rojani> Hi All
<neonlinux> umm.. 19th
<sasq> just got a 2000dpi mouse and the KDE mouse settings doesnt let me slow it down enough... any hints?
<BluesKaj> tomorrow ...maybe :)
<Jucato> Lord_Maynoth_42: April 19... but most probably following either UTC or US time
<helge> Blueskaj , I will try fglrx . Anything I will have to do?
<rojani> I am installing a Ralink chipset wireless card for a friend, drivers are installed but can't detect any network? any idea?
<BluesKaj> helge, you may have to do this to reset yourscrn resolutions: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<helge> I couldnt get fglrx, it would break som packages.
<BluesKaj> helge , install the xorg-driver-fglrx first and try to set the scrn resolutions first
<helge> But I couldnt get the package
<helge> What should I do first?
<BluesKaj> ok then run  'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<helge> running xserver
<sasq> noone with a modern mouse here?
<BluesKaj> modern ?
<kubuntu22> like a razor?
<yamal> sasq: you might want to try adding something like  Option "Resolution" "2000"  to /etc/X11/xorg.conf mouse section, see http://ftp.x.org/pub/X11R7.0/doc/html/mouse.4.html
<sasq> yamal: didnt help
<icecruncher> do you need any special files to run java -jar? any libraries or stuff like that?
<yamal> sasq: probably needs restarting the x server to activate the setting, but even then as the docs say it doesn't work on all devices
<sasq> yeah I restarted of course
<thefirstdude> is it possible to download a smaller CD image, like with just the basic stuff
<YingFan> are all files in /tmp deleted upon reboot???
<dawall> hi all!
<thefirstdude> can someone tell me if I can download a smaller version of feaisty fawn
<dawall> someone up for helping a n00b ?    =)
<thefirstdude> their website doesn't offer many options
<pascutti> thefirstdude: you can use the upgrading tool...
<pascutti> but it will upgrade many things too... a smaller version? i dont know anyone
<Pollywog> what is module wfb in xorg?
<Pollywog> where do I get it?
<neoj> thefirstdude: i dont know. but if you really have that requirement perhaps first installing debian with the netinst image, and then dist-upgrade:ing to ubuntu would be a solution.
<dawall> i seem to have made a mess with the accounts or something, I cant use sudo och changing to admin mode under system settings, is it possible to restore this somehow??
<thefirstdude> is feisty fawn the latest realease?
<mips> yes
<gnomefreak> almost
<hak5fan> Hi I
<mips> although it will only be official tomorrow
<hak5fan> hehe hit enter a bit early
<Tm_T> Feisty Fawn is scheduled to be released tomorrow... though will be released when ready
<bobstro> is there an official howto on migrating from debian to ubuntu that way?
<hak5fan> I'm trying to get gmailfs working I followed this guide http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=447218&highlight=gmailfs and I get these errors http://p.rc6.org/index.php?id=91648efbb4 when trying to mount it
<Pollywog> are they going to fix this nvidia problem before the release?
<lynxo> hello!
<Pollywog> apparntly the problem I am having is a common one
<lynxo> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<lynxo> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<BluesKaj> Tm_T, will the adept upgrade notify us feisty beta users, with an auto upgrade ?
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: just like any upgrade
<BluesKaj> coolness :)
<Pollywog> I guess the temp solution is to use nv driver for now
<Pollywog> I will try it
<Pollywog> yes that works
<lynxo> I can't get kubuntu to install i'm on live now...
<lynxo> ...
<lynxo> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<daydream> how to run php code
<lynxo> i open it
<meuhlol> hello all
<lynxo> !ext2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lynxo> EXt
<lynxo> !ext
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<meuhlol> someone know how to configure Volume UP and Volume DOWN buttons at my keyboard please? When i press volume down it does -11, -12% of volume
<lynxo> !netgear
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netgear - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lynxo> ...
<meuhlol> and I need to do -1% or +1% with these buttons at keyboard
<meuhlol> someone can help me please?
<bobstro> meuhlol: what sort of keyboard?
<meuhlol> bobstro: it's an AZERTY keyboard, with some multimedia buttons (www, e-mail, stop, play/pause, previous, next, mute, vol up, vol down)
<meuhlol> bobstro: all buttons works excepting WWW, who don't launch my firefox, and Vol+ does +5 +6% of volume up, and VOL- does -10 -11 -12% of volume down, randomly
<bobstro> meuhlol: if you go to system settings->General->Regional & Language->Keyboard Layout, you can select the model there (if there's a match).
<meuhlol> it's an Sangha (model builder) but what model to choose?
<bobstro> meuhlol: yes, multimedia keyboards are a general problem. i had luck with logitech keyboards.
<bobstro> meuhlol: ah, not sure on the generics that aren't listed.
<meuhlol> bob
<bobstro> meuhlol: there are far more detailed steps building one from scratch. i'd suggest searching the forums and googling for some howto's, since the details will vary widely.
<meuhlol> this keyboard works perfect in windows xp pro, how to configure it in kde?
<bobstro> meuhlol: i wound up using "hotkeys" for my laptop to enable the xtra buttons.
<bobstro> meuhlol: something to TRY (no guarantees). open kmix, go to settings->global shortcuts
<meuhlol> bobstro: i make it on PC generik keyboard 105 buttons intl
<bobstro> try setting mixer to use those buttons there.
<meuhlol> it works, but i would like to modify a amount of vol up & vol down buttons
<bobstro> meuhlol: you may be in luck if the buttons do *anything*. try the global shortcuts i just suggested.
<meuhlol> yes im here
<meuhlol> but it says "nothing" in button
<bobstro> meuhlol: did you try that yet?
<bobstro> meuhlol: at the bottom, where it says shortcut for selected action, click that button with mouse, then press up or down volume key. does that work?
<meuhlol> yes
<bobstro> meuhlol: select increase or decrease volume up above.
<bobstro> meuhlol: ok, press OK to save it, then try it.
<bobstro> meuhlol: still random amounts?
<meuhlol> it works, bobstro, but vol+ first press = +5% volume up, second time press = +7% volume up... I would like to modify this amount, to make all times +1%
<meuhlol> always +6 or +7
<bobstro> meuhlol: still the same? ok, sorry. it was worth a shot.
<meuhlol> and -6% -7% on voldown
<meuhlol> bobstro it works, but i dunno where to change the amount :s
<bobstro> meuhlol: i'm afraid i haven't seen that selection. i thought perhaps the wrong keycodes were being sent.
<mik21> hello from barcelona!!!
<meuhlol> but the keys works nice, have a response
<meuhlol> but amount, it's affraiding me
<bobstro> meuhlol: there are a lot of guides on this subject, but it doesn't seem to be standardized. what works for one keyboard model may be completely different from others.
<meuhlol> have u an link?
<sonicGB> i can has cheeze burger?
<bobstro> meuhlol: here's one for my logitech but it may not apply http://symlink.dk/linux/config/logitech/
<tennents> hi
<bobstro> meuhlol: it may get you started at least.
<meuhlol> i lookin
<tennents> anyone knows a dvb-s softcam for mythtv?????
<meuhlol> be back
<bobstro> meuhlol: the part on xev may be the key. on my latest keyboard, only half the keys respond.
<lynxo> ne1 know how i can install this?
<lynxo> kubuntu installer keeps erroring.
<lynxo> it just crashes
<ferret_0568> In Kopete, how do I send PGP messages as is, without displaying a "This message is encrypted" message only?
<ferret_0568> That message is useless!
<ferret_0568> I put one x instead of a dash in the "END PGP MESSAGE" header, and tell the other party to replace it with a dash, and then they say it doesn't work!
<thefirstdude> can  just change my sources.list from dapper to edgy to upgrade?
<ferret_0568> Why does KDE have so many problems?
<ferret_0568> With GNOME, none of this
<ferret_0568> I like KDE better, just what to do with these silly problems?
<ferret_0568> The other party is using Gaim
<ferret_0568> thefirstdude: no
<tackat> ferret_0568: there's a channel "#kopete" ;-)
<thefirstdude> how can I easily upgrade?
<Agnar> !upgrade | thefirstdude
<ubotu> thefirstdude: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<kubuntu22> hmm
<bobdhicks> What's going on with "kai"?
<BluesKaj> !op
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, or nixternal
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<BluesKaj> flooding the ch with joins and quits
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+R]  by Mez
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-R]  by Mez
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<BluesKaj> Mez, ban kai , he's flooding, with joins and quits
* mode/#kubuntu [+b kai!*@*]  by Jucato
<wolferine> wow
<BluesKaj> thx Jucato
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<wolferine> nfs is SOO much better than Samba
<wolferine> lol
<Jucato> ok that wasn't pretty
* Jucato fixes...
<BluesKaj> how wolferine ?
<wolferine> so easy to setup
<ferret_0568> ok, KDE is going bye-bye, I'm sick of it already!
<wolferine> ferret_0568, Gnome is really nice
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@ip24-251-18-169.ph.ph.cox.net]  by Jucato
<wolferine> despite what ppl say
* mode/#kubuntu [-b kai!*@*]  by Jucato
<BluesKaj> then go join ubuntu
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<ferret_0568> I would have liked KDE better, if it didn't have a million small bugs!
<jl> buenas
<ferret_0568> Can't even send and receive files across AIM through Kopete!
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<ferret_0568> bye
<wolferine> um
<ferret_0568> It's sad that KDE doesn't work...
<wolferine> that has nothing to do with KDE
<BluesKaj> sorry your experience wit it is so buggy , ferret_0568...bye
<wolferine> lol
<jl> alguien en espaol
<Dr_willis> I agree with you wolferine
<Jucato> !es | jl
<ubotu> jl: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<wolferine> thanks jucato
<wolferine> i have to get use to using that
<jl> thanks
<Dr_willis> of course if you give up on everything that has a few little bugs here and there.. well.. soon you give up on everything.
<kubuntu22> !kopete | ferret_0568
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kopete - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolferine> if I knew the country code...
<wolferine> lol
<wolferine> Dr_willis, sent me back to winblows a time or two
<BluesKaj> ok , wolferine ,does nfs work better than samba on a mixed OS network ?
<ferret_0568> One thing will save me, if I use Gaim, that would fix it, but then, I would still need a note taking app, a good one
<Dr_willis> wolferine,  then the spyware invasion sends you back to Linux.
<wolferine> BluesKaj, of course not
<wolferine> but why would I add in win :)
<wolferine> hehe
<Jucato> ferret_0568: basket?
<wolferine> true that Dr_willis
<wolferine> lol
<ferret_0568> It has Kontact integration compiled in with Ubuntu's package
<ferret_0568> I hate that
<Dr_willis> wolferine,  and its sicking the windows machines that ive had to 'rescue' from 'IM program' infections.. :)
<Dr_willis> well lunch time.
<ferret_0568> And, I couldn't get BasKet to compile and actually work without crashing
<Jucato> ferret_0568: huh? you can turn it off
<ferret_0568> Oh, I can?
<ferret_0568> Well...ok then
<Jucato> yeah...
<BluesKaj> hehe , ok then , my wife prefers windows and i  prefer linux> She has her pc and I have mine and we use samba to transfer files between pc's ...hence samba
<ferret_0568> Thanks for that tip
<Jucato> kontact integration is compiled and enabled in Kubuntu. doesn't mean it can't be turned off
<ferret_0568> Can it be turned off by a check box?
<Jucato> it just means that you can integrate basket with kontact
<Jucato> ferret_0568: Kontact Settings menu -> Configure Kontact -> Select Components button
<ferret_0568> I can always turn it off by compiling a newer version
<ferret_0568> thanks
<ferret_0568> I got saved...
<ferret_0568> I'll brb
<Jucato> er... compiling a newer version to turn off something? O.o
<Jucato> wolferine: this page might help (regarding local ubuntu-channels) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<wolferine> thanks Jucato
<wolferine> how about all the country codes :)
<wolferine> hehe
<Jucato> of course, most of the time, you just need to remember es, fr, de, pl, pt, etc
<Jucato> wolferine: it's in that page
<Jucato> (for me, the harder part is distinguishing between -es and -pt...
<ferret_0567_> now, I'm going to install BasKet
<wolferine> ah
<ferret_0567_> And switch to Gaim soon...
<wolferine> i guess its like french and englsih :/
<Jucato> ferret_0567_: for kopete issues, you can try asking in #kopete
<ferret_0567_> I already did
<Jucato> no luck?
<ferret_0567_> They say my issue is not fixable
<ferret_0567_> Unless Kubuntu updates Kopete to a fixed version (it's a bug), then I'm stuck
<jl> k
<Jucato> ferret_0567_: which version has the fix?
<ferret_0567_> I dunno
<ferret_0567_> And, I'm going to have to switch to KDM if I want to use KDE
<Jucato> kubuntu feisty has the latest stable KDE/Kopete version. unless they are referring to an unreleased development version
<ferret_0567_> I am using Feisty
<ferret_0567_> GDM worked with KDE properly in Edgy
<iGadget> ohwell
<iGadget> off we go
* Jucato shrugs
<ferret_0567_> The issue is that I only get a log out button, no shutdown or anything on the "Log out" dialog box
<wolferine> if I wanted to limit the number of irc connections off this computer, how could I do that?
<wolferine> man what?
<Jucato> ferret_0567_: that's a normal behavior if you use GDM to run KDE or KDM to run GNOME
<Jucato> due to how these *DM's work with their native DE's
<ferret_0567_> I really like the Aerials KDE color scheme
<ferret_0567_> I use it with the Polyester style
<wolferine> polyester?
<ferret_0567_> Yeah
<wolferine> lol
<wolferine> nice
<ferret_0567_> It's included with Kubuntu
<Jucato> Polyester is the default style for Kubuntu Feisty
<ferret_0567_> It looks good with this color scheme
<ferret_0567_> It is?
<Rebecca> hey peoples, im running kubuntu on a dell d610. this laptop has a centrino with speedstep. it should run at about 1.7ghz when on AC but it always runs at 800mhz regardless.. any idea's how this is fixed?
<sasq> wolferine: iptables
<wolferine> really?
<ferret_0567_> Check the power manager
<wolferine> that will limit the number of irc connections?
<wolferine> Rebecca, how do you know it runs at 800?
<sasq> wolferine: iptables controls the firewall, and the firewall should be able to contain such rules
<Rebecca> wolferine: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<jame> hi
<wolferine> sasq, never thought of that
<ferret_0567_> That's a reliable source
<jame> I cant get my K-panel up
<jame> whats wrong
<wolferine> Rebecca, on starting the system, which clock speed is recognized?
<jame> its set to hide once muouse leaves top of it
<ferret_0567_> Does she have powernowd running?
<jame> but it stopped working
<Rebecca> wolferine: i'll check
<angasule_> jame: does alt+F1 bring it back?
<jame> yes
<Jucato> angasule_: press Alt+F2, type in "kcontrol", then go to Desktop -> Panels and configure your panel from there
<jame> but still when mouse leaves it after that is hides again
<wolferine> sasq, would you be able to write a quick example of how user1 can only have 2 or less irc connections?
<wolferine> or is it a bit complicated?
<Jucato> jame: check the Hiding settings of the Panel
<jame> changing it to stay up and them hide again helped
<jame> now it works again
<Jucato> ok
<jame> any idea what caused it
<Jucato> a bug...
<jame> jacato - Orly
<Jucato> (which happens a bit often... yet has no way to consistently reproduce)
<jame> but has it been reported or solved what causes it to reproduce
<wolferine> Rebecca, i guess this is on another machine?
<Jucato> jame: like I said, there's no way to consistently reproduce it, therefore, no way to pin it down...
<Jucato> but it has happened at times... and I think on Kubuntu only
<sasq> wolferine: i sort of knew how to do womething similar with the old fw but dont know how it works in iptanles
<slow-motion> hallo
<jame> well cant help then :(
<Rebecca> wolferine: yeah, im checking the bios now.. hard to see what's recognised on boot because the dell bios doesn't show it.. ill check the boot log actually
<wolferine> sasq, np
<wolferine> just thought it might be easy
<wolferine> Rebecca, it might take some Math :)
<jame> jucato; anyway, thanks for your time
<ferret_0567_> Yay, Basket works!
<Jucato> jame: sure. glad it was fixed
<Jucato> ferret_0567_: of course it does :)
<ferret_0567_> How can I get it to look like Tomboy Notes in GNOME?
* Jucato has "released" Basket from Kontact, but only temporarily probably...
<Jucato> Basket is not a Tomboy-clone :)
<ferret_0567_> Theres some way to do it
<ferret_0567_> Similar to what I want
<Jucato> feel free to look around :)
<ferret_0567_> I like how the Kubuntu power manager switches my CPU to powersave mode when on battery automatically
<ferret_0567_> And to Performance on battery
<ferret_0567_> err...AC
<kenneth> Does anyone know when the stable iso files for 7.04 will be on ftp servers around the world?
<ferret_0567_> My battery isn't too good, it's around 73% max capacity
<wolferine> kenneth, impatient :)
<kenneth> i have been waiting for severeal month :-)
<ferret_0567_> Just upgrade to Feisty now
<wolferine> hehe
<ferret_0567_> It's stable
<stdin> kenneth: when it's released, it should be on all the mirrors about a day after (depends on the mirror)
<ferret_0567_> I can't see a problem
<wolferine> yeah, you can update it
<kenneth> Im currently using kubuntu 7.04 beta, but im upgrading and updating every day :-)
<ferret_0567_> Except for my laptop freezing once a day if I leave the wireless card plugged in...but that's normal
<Jucato> kenneth: then no need for you to get ISO's unless you're thinking of reinstalling
<ferret_0567_> it happened with Edgy too, and FC6
<nate_> how can i give my self access to /dev/imput/js0 ??
<wolferine> kenneth, I am updating everyday as well :)
<kenneth> That was my plan..
<ferret_0567_> chmod it
<kenneth> So i dont need to re-install?
<Rebecca> wolferine: dmesg mentions a 1.73ghz cpu was found a couple of times during the boot sequence
<ferret_0567_> Make user a group of...?
<Jucato> kenneth: I might have something that would interest you. hold on a sec
<kenneth> :-)
<Jucato> kenneth: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/04/17/start-downloading-feisty-now-and-get-it-faster-on-release-day/
<nate_> the user is already an admin
<ferret_0567_> What is interesting is that already, the "development branch" banner has been removed above login already
<stdin> Jucato: 404
<wolferine> Rebecca, it should be in the BIOS, as to its speed
<nate_> i have to use the sudo commands though to do anything
<chijin> Something has gone wrong, the page you're looking for can't be found.
<wolferine> not sure why the OS would change the clock speed
<wolferine> but I am sure its complicated
<Jucato> stdin: hm? working here....
<kenneth> hehe
<Rebecca> wolferine: stepping is enabled but it's the OS that is not controlling it properly
<stdin> Jucato: I get a "Something has gone wrong, the page you're looking for can't be found."
<Jucato> stdin: ah wait...
<Rebecca> wolferine: i do want it stepped down when unplugged :)
<ferret_0567_> Mine works fine
<Rebecca> wolferine: just not when plugged
<ferret_0567_> ok, right click on the power manager...
<ferret_0567_> click "Restore..."
<Jucato> stdin, kenneth: ah sorry, the post was taken down because apparently it was not a good thing to do
<stdin> heh
<wolferine> ah
<Jucato> sorry :)
<wolferine> not sure Rebecca, sorry
<Jucato> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/04/18/the-rsync-download-post-is-gone/
<Rebecca> wolferine: okay :)
<ferret_0567_> Can you see "Mains Powered", and "Battery  Powered"
<ferret_0567_> ?
<Rebecca> ferret_0567_: where?
<ferret_0567_> Right click on the battery in the system tray, and click "Restore..."
<ferret_0567_> The battery is the power manager
<ferret_0567_> Now do you see those items?
<ferret_0567_> If you do, there'ss some settings about the CPU frequency scaling policy
<Rebecca> ferret_0567_: hmmm.. maybe i need to update that app.. it opens but i don't have those options
<ferret_0567_> When my system is battery powered, I have it set to Powersave
<ferret_0567_> ok, are you using Edgy, or Feisty?
<ferret_0567_> I'm using Feisty
<ferret_0567_> It's really good, and stable, too\
<euk> How do I report what seems to be a problem with the packaging of Quanta Plus on Edgy?
<stdin> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Rebecca> ferret_0567_: how do i check version
<Rebecca> 6.10
<Rebecca> i like numbers.. always forget the name
<euk> stdin: So simple when you know :-) Thanks
<stdin> np :)
<ferret_0567_> ok, you should upgrade to Feisty
<ferret_0567_> I'll get you a guide...
<Rebecca> ferret_0567_: ill do that when im not shaped :)
* Jucato points ferret_0567_ to the second sentence in the topic
<Jucato> although, since feisty will be released tomorrow, that won't be necessary
<Jucato> (the dist-upgrade tool will be made available from the regular repositories, iirc)
<kenneth> What IRC network is this channel on?
<Jucato> kenneth: freenode
<stdin> freenode
<ferret_0567_> You know, the "development branch" marker has already been removed
<kenneth> ahh
<kenneth> never been here before
<ferret_0567_> Freenode is awesome
<kenneth> Who is running this freenode network?
<stdin> !freenode
<ubotu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<Jucato> tralalala
<Jucato> fast fingers
<kenneth> Is this channel related to Canonical in any way?
<Jucato> kenneth: no
<wolferine> what is required to do a network install?
<Jucato> er this channel?
<Jucato> or you mean this network?
<nixternal> no, like a netboot install I think
<nixternal> !netboot
<Jucato> oh sorry, that was for kenneth
<wolferine> nixternal, talking to me?
* Jucato waves at nixternal
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<nixternal> wolferine: yes, sorry
<wolferine> give me just a few lines, whats required
<kenneth> I mean this channel. Are there any *buntu developers here?
<wolferine> CD to boot?
<nixternal> wolferine: I think the top one will explain the netboot install
<wolferine> then a site to dl from
<nixternal> I have never done a netboot with Kubuntu
<stdin> kenneth: probably, tho there are more in the -devel channels
<wolferine> ah
<wolferine> k
<Jucato> kenneth: well, not all developers are directly releated to Canonical anyway :)
<stdin> kenneth: #kubuntu-devel #ubuntu-devel etc..
<tinyx> helllo
<ferret_0567_> ok, I'm switching to Gaim, brb
<tinyx> How do I open a program that I installed with wine?
* dhq is away: Gone away for now.
<Jucato> !away > dhq
<stdin> tinyx: "wine /path/to/app.exe" is one way
<zerothis> wine program.exe
<ferret_0568> back
<kenneth> I have been using Ubuntu since version 4.10. As of version 7.04 im using Kubuntu.
<stdin> tinyx: or you can do: wine "C:\Program Files\App\App.exe" too
<ferret_0568> About the name: Kopete appends "_" automatically to your regular name, if it's not available. Gaim just increments/decrements a number when your regular nick isn't available
<tinyx> Is there any way I can put an Icon on my desktop for easier opening?
<ferret_0568> Easy
<ferret_0568> Right-click on the desktop andf go to new
<Cosmo_> in the nvidia-settings it is no longer showing my second monitor or letting me make adjustments to it like I was able to do before, how do I fix this?
<stdin> tinyx: yeah, there should be an entry in the kmenu too
<ferret_0568> You can right-click on that entry too
<Rebecca> are Feisty ISOs available?
<ferret_0568> See, you don't need app installers to automatically put icons on the desktop :)
<stdin> Rebecca: yeah, tho the final release iso isn't yet
<ferret_0568> You can do it yourself with minimal fuss
<Rebecca> stdin: okay, ill be patient
<ferret_0568> You can upgrade now
<tinyx> hum..all I get is the splash screen when I try to open it
<ferret_0568> It's easy, and like I said, the "development branch" marker has been removed
<ferret_0568> Canonical is rolling the ISO right now, I bet
<Rebecca> nah. bandwidth shaped right now.. an iso download would be okay because i could stop/start it easily thouhg
<ferret_0568> Oh, BitTorrent?
<Rebecca> but it's all good, ill wait
<ferret_0568> Some ISP's shape that
<Rebecca> ferret_0568: on 7KB down? no thanks ;)
<ferret_0568> That slow?
<ferret_0568> What are you using?
<ferret_0568> I'm using Road Runner
<Rebecca> adsl2+
<Rebecca> um.. tpg..
<Rebecca> in australia
<Dr_willis> Veggimite Sandwiches ? :)
<Rebecca> anyway. time to crash. thanks for the help ferret_0568 n wolferine :)
<wolferine> k
<wolferine> np
<Rebecca> ill see how feisty goes :)
<Dr_willis> 'food from around the world' :)   whats weird here is normal there. lol.
<Dr_willis> Feisty is working good here for me.
<Dr_willis> a few little issuew here and there.. but nothing major so far
<ferret_0568> Oh, I had one issue
<ferret_0568> That was easy to fix :)
<ferret_0568> I'm hungry...brb
<Dr_willis> Ive noticed that the Samba stuff seems a bit.. different then the older releases.
<tinyx> Does Kubuntu have a Task Manager like Windows does?
<tinyx> You know when you press CTRL-
<tinyx> ALT
<tinyx> ahh...sry
<Dr_willis> tinyx,  hit alt-ctrl-del? or wa it some other keys.. theres a simile rthing
<ferret_0568> You can assign that key combo to ksysguard
<stdin> tinyx: Ctrl-Esc (default)
<ferret_0568> I like that
<coreymon77> well, ctrl+alt+bkspc restarts x
<Dr_willis> yea dont do that one. :)
<ferret_0568> X is the GUI
<ferret_0568> Windows is GUI only
<stdin> Ctrl-Alt-Del just reboots, so that that either
<JohnFlux> ferret_0568: ksysguard is a bit slow to load though - it will be better in kde4
<stdin> *not that
<coreymon77> then again, when would you really need a ctrl+alt+delete combinatiuon on linux
<Jucato> ferret_0568: actually, X isn't the GUI though. it's even lower than that
<Dr_willis> under X at this time i just saw alt-ctrl-del - pops up a logout/restart requestor.
<coreymon77> noly windoze neds that
<coreymon77> only*
<coreymon77> meh
<ferret_0568> Infact, it's GUI is so deeply integrated into the system, it's in the Windoze NT kernel itself
<coreymon77> i usually just use xkill
<Dr_willis> alt-ctrl-del on the console = go to 'reboot' runlevel.
<tinyx> thx guys i figured it out
<tinyx> thats awesome
<stdin> coreymon77: in case you don't want to go in to a dialog to reboot or dont want to type the command in shell
<coreymon77> if somethings acting up for me, i usually just xkill it
<ferret_0568> That's why the GUI in Windoze is so fast, no CPU context switches when drawing graphics
<coreymon77> oh\
<ferret_0568> But, you can slow down Windoze easily :-P
<coreymon77> ferret_0568: windoze, fast?!!! since when?!!! those 2 words are oxymorons!!!
<stdin> ferret_0568: like turn it on :p
<ferret_0568> When you first get it, it's fast
<tinyx> Its very possible for Windows to be fast.
<coreymon77> ya
<tinyx> Linux will take much more of beating though before it slows done
<Dr_willis> but then you boot the first time. :)
<ferret_0568> Yup
<coreymon77> but install 1 thing on it and bam
<tinyx> One thing?
<tinyx> nahh..
<coreymon77> true
<coreymon77> not even
<stdin> yeah, IE
<coreymon77> LOL
<tinyx> If you take care of it, it will work better.
<ferret_0568> LOL
<ferret_0568> I hate taking "care of it"
<tinyx> Well Ubuntu has everything you need already installed..
<ferret_0568> Yeah
<tinyx> and whatever else is in the repos
<Dr_willis> when i do an instll of windows.. i normaly have to spend a few hrs UNINSTALLING stuff  - darn shovel ware that dell and others put on the systems.
<ferret_0568> See how *slow* it is?
<tinyx> Windows runs of third-party software
<ferret_0568> Mwahahaha!
<ferret_0568> Me too
<ferret_0568> I saw on my Dad's work computer, Yahoo Music Jukebox
<coreymon77> anyways
<lxuser> hola repositorios amule kubuntu edgy?
<ferret_0568> Dude, you got a Dell!
<ferret_0568> A bunch of junk software
<tinyx> I used to have a dual-booted computer... one side had Windows 2000 for Internet, E-Mail, and IM
<coreymon77> you guys want to know what the number 1 biggest oxymoron of the century is?
<tinyx> and the other had XP for gaming, etc.
<stdin> lxuser: universe
<firecrotch> !info amule
<tinyx> But I don't game as much as I used too... so I never got on XP
<ubotu> amule: client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-1 (edgy), package size 1239 kB, installed size 3368 kB
<ferret_0568> At least Dell put FLAC and OGG support into WMP
<coreymon77> biggest oxymoron of the century: Microsoft Works
<ferret_0568> I can't install Winamp, he'll get mad
<lxuser> stdin: universe ok :s xD , thank
<tinyx> I use Limewire for downloading music
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> so
<Rictoo> how would I remove stuff from startup?
<tinyx> I'm content with Kubuntu.. it has everything I need.
<coreymon77> how did we get into this conversation
<tinyx> I'd like to have MySpaceIM... haha
<ferret_0568> Use Wine
<Rictoo> tinx: Wine ;)
<tinyx> I'm trying
<coreymon77> wine
<Rictoo> How would I remove stuff from startup?
<tinyx> it wont start when I do that with konsole
<Rictoo> lik programs that startup when the computer starts
<coreymon77> Rictoo: what kind of stuff
<Rictoo> How would I remove programs fro startup? like msconfig on windows
<ferret_0568> ok
<Rictoo> like stuff in the tray
<ferret_0568> I'll tell you
<ferret_0568> Oh
<Rictoo> coreymon77: Like stuff in the tray.
<ferret_0568> Well, for that, somebody else
<Dr_willis> Rictoo,  normally you can 'close' the program and when you logout/back in it rembers and does not restart them
<ferret_0568> But, for system services, I can tell you
<Rictoo> I have a HORRIBLE wireless connection thing called KNetDockApp
<tinyx> Can somebody help me with using Wine to install MySpaceIM
<Dr_willis> tried  -->  wine myspaceiminstaller.exe
<Dr_willis> or whatever its called.
<ferret_0568> I don't use Samba (Windoze File Sharing) or SSH (remote command line access), so I disabled it
<Rictoo> Guys, is there anyway to get some wireless conenction manager that tries to reconnect when it disconnects?
<ferret_0568> install knetworkmanager
<coreymon77> Rictoo: why is in disconnecting
<Rictoo> ok
<Rictoo> coreymon77: Just normal stuff
<coreymon77> it* not in
<ferret_0568> For GNOME, nm-applet
<Rictoo> I have a horrible house configuration =p
<Rictoo> the routers downstairs
<Rictoo> sometimes it losses the signal =p
<Rictoo> loses*
<Rictoo> So KNetworkManager should work?
<ferret_0568> Yeah
<ferret_0568> I use it
<tinyx> When I launch MySpaceIM it will open, and then close itself.
<Rictoo> ok :D
<Rictoo> Is there any manager especially for wireless, though?
<ferret_0568> That one
<Rictoo> oh :O
<Rictoo> Thanks <3
<ferret_0568> Well...it can also manage ethernet
<ferret_0568> But not by default
<Rictoo> I'm looking forward to Feisty! :D
<ferret_0568> You have to put something in some file...
<slow-motion> bye
<coreymon77> Rictoo: kwifi
<coreymon77> !info kwifi
<ubotu> Package kwifi does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<coreymon77> !info kwifimanager
<ubotu> kwifimanager: wireless lan manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 224 kB, installed size 780 kB
<ferret_0568> I wouldn't use that one
<Rictoo> oops
<Rictoo> im alrady install kneyworkmanager
<Rictoo> =/
<Rictoo> already installing*
<Rictoo> netowork*
<coreymon77> ferret_0568: why not, i like it
<Rictoo> I CANT SPELL OMG
<ferret_0568> Why does Kontact always create list.vcf*?
<ferret_0568> That would be on my desktop...
<Rictoo> my wireless connection is in eth1
<ferret_0568> It's getting annoying
<Rictoo> but networkmanager doesn't recognize it
<ferret_0568> My wireless connection is in ath0
<tinyx> Do I have to keep the terminal open the whole time the program is running?!
<ferret_0568> What program?
<Rictoo> knetworkmanager
<ferret_0568> Yeah
<Rictoo> how would I get it to recognize where my conection it? =p
<coreymon77> tinyx: yup, if you run it from the terminal
<ferret_0568> You could have just pressed Alt+F2
<bobdhicks> Newbie question. I tried installing a Windows program using Wine. It didn't work. Can I remove the program by deleting the directory where it is installed, without causing any problems?
<ferret_0568> or typed: nohup knetworkmanager
<tinyx> Is there any other way to run it
<Rictoo> ?
<Rictoo> ferret_0568: You're confusing me
<Rictoo> Whenever i opened it, it said I was disconnected
<stdin> wlassistant maybe
<ferret_0568> Well...nohup is advanced
<Rictoo> but I'm not
<stdin> !info wlassistant
<ubotu> wlassistant: User friendly KDE frontend for wireless network connection. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 115 kB, installed size 572 kB
<Rictoo> LOLok
<Rictoo> I'' just use that XD
<zerothis> which wifi manager is easiest for automagically connecting on boot and when in range of known networks?
<ferret_0568> Press Alt+F2 and type in knetworkmanager or whatever and press ok or enter
<Rictoo> stdin, I already have that
<meuhlol> hi
<meuhlol> someone can help me please? how can i read a ASF files in kubuntu?
<Rictoo> ferret_0568: I did
<Rictoo> but I'm saying, it thinks I'm dc'ed
<Rictoo> How do I make it use eth1 ?
<ferret_0568> I dunno
<Rictoo> ...
<ferret_0568> eth* is usually for ethernet
<Rictoo> I know
<Rictoo> but my card wasn't supported, so I did some 1337 h4x
<Rictoo> ...
<stdin> meuhlol: you probably need w32codecs
<stdin> !w32codecs
<coreymon77> Rictoo: and what card is this
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Rictoo> and so I ended up with eth1 as wireless =p
<Rictoo> er
<Rictoo> I forgot :O
<ferret_0568> I think you can fix that
<Rictoo> I forgot the chipset =/
<coreymon77> Rictoo: find it out
<Rictoo> its ok
<Rictoo> my connection works
<Rictoo> that's all that matters =p
<Rictoo> lemme try kwifimanager
<coreymon77> Rictoo: ya but, if it works natively, without mucking around, thats better
<Rictoo> true
<ferret_0568> Oh, knetworkmanager is what I'm using
<coreymon77> Rictoo: whats the chipset
<Rictoo> I used... GAH I FORGET THE NAME
<Rictoo> I didn't use ndiswrapper..
<aaroncampbell> How can I get the temperatures from my HDDs via Kubuntu Feisty
<Rictoo> something with 'fire' in it's name, I think
<Rictoo> coreymon77: I said, I forgot =p
<coreymon77> Rictoo: do you knwo what the card is?
<ferret_0568> Well...I have a fix for knetworkmanager
<coreymon77> Rictoo: just the card
<Rictoo> hmm
<Rictoo> lemme try to remember
<Rictoo> ........
<Rictoo> isn't the something I can ype command line?
<Rictoo> to see?
<coreymon77> i dunno
<coreymon77> does anybody know of a command to see what network card/chipset you are using
<ferret_0568> lspci
<Rictoo> ow
<meuhlol> stdin i know but after install & overwrite dont work :s
<coreymon77> Rictoo: you heard him
<Rictoo> I think this thign I used to get my card working on linux made ubuntu think it was ethernet
<Rictoo> NO WONDER IT ISN'T RECONNECTING
<coreymon77> Rictoo: that commadn should tell you
<Rictoo> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0C:41:62:BA:26 inet addr:192.168.1.102  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<Rictoo> Ubuntu thikns it's ethernet -.-
<Rictoo> Not good....
<ferret_0568> Rictoo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<coreymon77> yup
<coreymon77> thats would be a problem
<wolferine> making your box into a DHCP server is just like utilizing it as a router, correct?
<coreymon77> Rictoo: we need to know what card you are using
<Rictoo> ok
<stdin> coreymon77: lspci (for PCI), lsusb (for USB) and lspcmcia (for PCMCIA)
<Rictoo> lemme try to remember
<Rictoo> ...
<ferret_0568> Link encap: Ethernet is normal
<ferret_0568> If it's named as eth*, that's not normal
<jame> what is the virtual machine application that newest kernel supports
<jame> (feisty)
<Rictoo> ok
<Rictoo> WMP54G
<coreymon77> Rictoo: laptop or desktop
<Rictoo> I don't remmber t chipset
<Rictoo> desktop
<Rictoo> I don't remember the chipset =/
<coreymon77> ill find that out
<Rictoo> OH
<Rictoo> Ok
<Rictoo> I used a program called 'fwcutter'
<Rictoo> to get it working under Ubuntu
<Rictoo> and it works :D
<Rictoo> OH
<Rictoo> The chipset is:
<Rictoo> BCM43xx
<Rictoo> no idea what xx is
<Rictoo> =/
<ferret_0568> Rictoo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<Rictoo> but coreymoon is looking into it
<ferret_0568> Your wireless card is eth1?
<Rictoo> yeah
<Rictoo> fwcutter made it that
<Rictoo> for some reason
<Rictoo> ..
<ferret_0568> That guide will fix it
<ferret_0568> Just wait though
<Rictoo> oh
<Rictoo> kwifimanager works
<Rictoo> ...
<coreymon77> it does?
<coreymon77> anyways, you have a broadcom chip, with usually uses ndis
<ferret_0568> BasKet is very close to Tomboy notes
<coreymon77> so if it works now, leave it
<coreymon77> no reason to be messing with ndis if we dont need to\
<cheeseboy> why am i getting port 6881 is blacklisted from torrents?
<qkey> Selam
<stdin> !tr | qkey
<ubotu> qkey: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Tm_T> salami <3
<coreymon77> okay...
<coreymon77> akward silence
<LjL> BOO
<coreymon77> somebody say something!!!
<jujehmufeh> heya guys
* stdin says "something"
<Tm_T> stdin: are you somebody?
* coreymon77 is very very bored
<jujehmufeh> I was thinking, is kubuntu 7.04 stable enough so I can do my job without any problems?
<coreymon77> wait for tomorrow
<stdin> Tm_T: I'm A somebody :)
<coreymon77> final is released tomorrow right?
<coreymon77> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Tm_T> stdin: interesting name you got
<jujehmufeh> coreymon77: it is released tomorrow?
<jujehmufeh> I don't like it.
<jujehmufeh> i mean, I don't like the name "feisty"
<coreymon77> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<jujehmufeh> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<Tm_T> jujehmufeh: then wait next release? ;--P
<jujehmufeh> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<stdin> Tm_T: found it while I was board, wasn't used in a few years, so I grabbed it
<jujehmufeh> Tm_T: lol :D
<coreymon77> well
<Tm_T> stdin: A Somebody, I wonder what law allows one letter names
<coreymon77> sometime soon
<stdin> Tm_T: heh, no A as on "one of", ie: i'm not a nobody, I'm a somebody
<jujehmufeh> stdin: nobody is perfect. My name is nobody.
<Tm_T> stdin: looks like you didn't get my joke, don't worry, nobody does
<Tm_T> I just wonder who's this mr nobody then, I hear him laughing in backrow
<stdin> Tm_T: I got it after you said "I wonder what law allows one letter names" :)
<Rictoo> How would I uninstall my wireless card driver?
<Rictoo> I want to start all over with ndiswrappre =p
<ferret_0568> I don't like that the KDE Wallet Manager always wants to open. How do I shut it off?
<Rictoo> ferret_0568: How would I uninstall my wireless card driver? =/
<ferret_0568> I dunno
<Rictoo> ...
<ferret_0568> I haven't had any experience with fwcutter
<jujehmufeh> Rictoo: how did you install it?
<stdin> Rictoo: I suppose you could just unload the module, then blacklist it
<Rictoo> well
<Rictoo> with fwcutter
<Rictoo> it generated the driver files, and then I moved the files to some folder
<Rictoo> forgot which xD
<Rictoo> ...
<Rictoo> what a horrible hack :O
<jujehmufeh> >_>
<jujehmufeh> download it again
<jujehmufeh> then, do "make uninstall"
<jujehmufeh> or was it a .deb?
<jujehmufeh> Rictoo: sorry, i can't help people who can't type... >_>
<carlos_> Any one has problems loading mininova in opera 9.2 (using feisty)?
<rstanca> carlos_: works for me...
<apus> how would I go about mounting an ISO to install something
<Jucato> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<qkey> hi
<milch> what time feisty will be released?
<Dr_willis> milch,  when its done. :)
<apus> and I can mount as many as I want?
<Dr_willis> milch,  heh - this gets asked like crazy when ever the new releases come out.. have patience.
<ferret_0568> milch: Most likely tomorrow
<carlos_> rstanca: is working for me now, but didn't for two days :?
<milch> i think about keep awake but i dont know if this is useful
<carlos_> rstanca: do you have any problems with flash?
<apus> anyway I can get a context menu to appear for isos
<rstanca> carlos_: nothing yet, still I don`t use the feisty box too much
<apus> mount: can't find /mount/data1/ISOs/matlab/R2006bUnixLinuxMacCD1/R2006bUnixLinuxMacCD1.iso in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<arnor> hello World!
<apus> can someone help me mount isos
<arnor> did someone test Kubuntu 7.04 beta?
<apus> I'm on it arnor
<arnor> apus: did you see the man page of mount?
<milch> the server which serves ubuntu.com is placed in uk. so feisty will be released 0:00 cet -1 (gmt) ? ;-)
<arnor> apus: which filesystem do you use with Kubuntu?
<apus> 2 partitions on ntfs, 2 on ext3 and 1 on fat32
<Horscht> hi, it's me again. ubuntu_, ubuntu__ and Horscht86 from yesterday
<arnor> apus: so you don't use ReiserFS?
<apus> don't even know what that is
<arnor> I just tried to upgrade my Xubuntu 6.10 to Kubuntu 7.04b
<arnor> but it does not work :(
<Horscht> i am so close to using kubuntu as my default (and only) OS: |-|
<Horscht> but i got 2 questions still
<jujehmufeh> arnor: how did you try to upgrade?
<arnor> does someone know the command to format a ReiserFS parition?
<jujehmufeh> Horscht: shoot them :P
<arnor> jujehmufeh: with a liveDVD
<mhaynes> Can someone advise the simplest reliable way to upgrade from Kubuntu 6.06 (Dapper) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty)
<pacman> Does anyone know if there is a driver for Linux so that I can add/delete music from my Sansa MP3 player?
<jujehmufeh> arnor: use fdisk/cfdisk/qparted or some other formatting applications
<jujehmufeh> *application
<BluesKaj> reiserfs isn't used with (k)ubuntu , ext is the the deafault fs
<Horscht> 1. when i used the live CD and tried to set my resolution to 1400x1050, i got a messed up screen and had to revert back to 1024x786
<arnor> jujehmufeh: ok, I'll see. Thanks ;)
<jujehmufeh> pacman: how does your mp3 handle music? like iPod, with a special application, or like a normal, say, creative muvo mp3 player, with directories and stuff?
<apus> someone told me to mount iso "sudo mount -o loop <file>" but it didn't work
<BluesKaj> err default
<Horscht> will this be resolved after installing it?
<pacman> it worked fine for a couple weeks, now I can't add or delete....
<jujehmufeh> Horscht: you might want to check the forums or wiki, I am sure other people will have had the same problem before.
<jujehmufeh> brb
<pacman> jujehmufeh: I had just been accessing it with Konqueror
<apus> would anyone be interested in knowing that the version of k3b that comes with 7.0.4 can't burn cd's, and it needs to be updated before it has any functionality
<ferret_0568> Sorry, my system almost ran out of juice
<pacman> but now it seems like a permissions issue, even though the permissions are right
<pacman> .
<Horscht> 2. when I ran kubuntu from live CD, i got an error message after the kubuntu splash/loading screen, telling me "Buffer I/O error on device fd0 logical block 0"
<Horscht> after about a minute, it started kubuntu, though
<Horscht> what's fd0, and how can i prevent the error?
<ferret_0568> If you don't have a floppy drive, you'll get that error
<arnor> jujehmufeh: I will try mkreiserfs
<milch> fd0 is floppy drive afaik
<ferret_0568> fd0 is first floppy drive
<Horscht> don't have one, correct
<ferret_0568> fd1 is second floppy drive
<ferret_0568> and so on
<ferret_0568> I don't have a floppy drive either
<Horscht> so basicaly it checks for a floppy drive on bootup? Can i disable this check?
<ferret_0568> Not on a live cd
<milch> maybe the floppy drive is enabled in the bios
<Horscht> but on an install? cool
<ferret_0568> I believe so
<ferret_0568> Linux is so customizable
<Horscht> ok, gonna check the resolution issue on the wiki then, and then mabye off i am
<Horscht> thanks
<apus> sudo -o loop -t <file> <mount location>  ??
<apus> sudo mount*
<milch> -t filesystem
<milch> it should work without -t
<wolferine> anyone ever use LDAP?
<apus> "sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> "
<apus> thats what someone said earlier
<milch> yes wolferine
<wolferine> useful?
<milch> with samba auth
<wolferine> Asterisk?
<milch> no, but this is very interesting
<wolferine> milch, did you setup yourself?
<milch> yes
<jujehmufeh> back
<jujehmufeh> what did I miss?
<wolferine> for what?
<on3> hi :)
<milch> i setup an ldap server for samba authentification
<wolferine> ah
<wolferine> so something small
<milch> yes
<wolferine> do you have a link/tutorial?
<milch> mom
<wolferine> sorry?
<apus> whats the command to comment all highlighted lines in kate
<malik_> i know its very vague but .......... lately my installation of kubuntu edgy is starting to freeze alot.......any one have same problem?..........mine got worse after i uninstalled amarok1.4.5 coz it was too slow........and reinstalled 1.4.3.........could that be the reason?
<LeeJunFan> anyone know of a dialog editor for python/kde ?
<milch> wolferine this is german speakin but its correct http://www.ctserver.org/viewtopic.php?t=500&highlight=ldap
<milch> it works
<wolferine> :)
<wolferine> too bad I do not speak German :)
<wolferine> are you good at English?
<milch> depends on my level of alcohol
<wolferine> hehe
<wolferine> have you heard of the band Tool?
<cox> apus, I reported the k3b problem as bug #26826, which has been confirmed
<milch> sounds familiar but i cant remember
<wolferine> ok
<wolferine> nevermind then
<fdoving> apus: ctrl-d
<milch> wolferine the ldap authentication doesnt work with edgy, it works with dapper. i have not tested feisty
<Horscht> might check back later if i need anymore help
<Horscht> thanks so far
<wolferine> milch, well its in German, so I probably wont give it a try
<wolferine> and I am using Edgy, so maybe that would be good :)
<Bergetto> Where can I go for help?
<blekos> anyone know the internet release time of ubuntu?
<blekos> or what time is going to be released and in which country?
<jhutchins> blekos: http://www.ubuntu.com/ still says "Tomorrow", the 19th.
<blackflag> Hello all :)
<manuel_> hola
<Faralel> hello
<jhutchins> Mandriva announced their relese today, mirrors are hammered.
<manuel_> qu tal?
<jhutchins> No way I'm going to get a net install to work today.
<blackflag> I want to ssee which users are connected the last days. How can I do this?
<blackflag> via ssh
<manuel_> soy nuevo en esto as que bueno
<apus> does anyone have any experience installing matlab?
<blekos> i know, but i'd like to know the time difference with my country... i cant wait...!!!!
<manuel_> Algn espaol?
<blekos> does anybody now if compiz will be included (but not enabled) in the kubuntu version as well?
<manuel_> no espaoles?
<jhutchins> blekos: Doesn't compiz use gnome?
<jhutchins> !es | manuel_
<ubotu> manuel_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Fara> Kubuntu instalation is very long :/
<jhutchins> blackflag: sudo last
<manuel_> gracias!
<jujehmufeh> Fara: tru gentoo...
<blekos> dont know...
<jujehmufeh> manuel_: habla espanol?
<jujehmufeh> *hablas
<manuel_> hablo hablo
<Fara> gentoo is difficult no?
<internet_> germany??
<Fara> I'm very bad in english ^^'
<apus> you sound fine ot me fara
<internet_> spricht hier keiner deutsch?
<jujehmufeh> manuel_: bien :D como estas? :P
<blackflag> thanks! :)
<manuel_> jujehmufeh: bien, aunque soy nouevo aqu
<manuel_> nuevo
<apus> when I run a executable by clicking on it i get a slash screen, but thats it, if I strace it from konsole it works
<apus> actually, ./matlab works just fine
<apus> but clicking on the matlab executable doesn't work
<apus> and it didn't makea  shortcut in the programs menu
<jujehmufeh> manuel_: soy da Grecia :) No hablo espanol veramente. Queira mucho hablar el espanol, pero no puedo :P I am learning portuguese, though :P
<Skowron> Hello
<pueppchen> hola
<Fara> French and quite bad in english :s
<manuel_> hola
<jhutchins> apus: that's because your home directory is not in your path.
<jhutchins> apus: Make a desktop shortcut to the full pathname and it should run.
<jhutchins> apus: Did you compile it from source?
<Skowron> i have my own program and i want start it from console like other commands eg: mcedit or ls
<pueppchen> bye
<manuel_> jujehmufeh hablas muy bien espaol
<jujehmufeh> manuel_: lol, graias :P
<Skowron> witchout all patch (i want type my_progrogram frome any directory)
<stamen> hi, how to check version of KDE
<Skowron> 
<jhutchins> stamen: help/about KDE in any KDE app.
<apus> jhutchins, no I didn't compile it, the shortcut gets the splash screne but that is it
<apus> the only way I have gotten it to run is through console
<jhutchins> Skowron: Put it somewhere in your path then.
<stamen> oo, yes, that was :)
<stamen> thank you
<Fara> How long during kubuntu instalation?
<MegaVolt> hi, im having a kvpnc problem:  http://rafb.net/p/ftBTWE44.html   i can connect but after 60s it will disconnect and reconnect automatically - how can i make a constant vpn connection ?
<jhutchins> !fhs | Skowron
<ubotu> Skowron: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<jhutchins> apus: matlab?
<apus> yes
<daglo> hello
<hendricius> hey guys !
<hendricius> I have a question: I had to reinstall my Kubuntu. Now I open the Adept Manager and I do not find a lot of Files anymore... Can anyone recommend me some repositories?
<hendricius> e.g putty dissapeared from the list
<hendricius> sorry for my newby questions.
<what_if> hendricius: in synaptic goto settings, repositories and turn them all on
<what_if> hendricius: except mabey source code, and may want to turn the CDROM off
<hendricius> synaptic ? ^^
<hendricius> sorry I have been using Vista Ultimate before....
<what_if> hendricius: the package manager program
<what_if> you are running kubuntu right ?
<jhutchins> !easysources | hendricius
<ubotu> hendricius: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<N6REJ> how can I turn off ipv6 globablly?
<N6REJ> morning jhutchins
<jhutchins> N6REJ: Morning (not any more here, but...) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<N6REJ> jhutchins: true, its after noon almost 1300 now
<what_if> hows the beryl kde support ?
<jhutchins> what_if: Lousy.
<hendricius> thansk, I created the sources list
<VR_> who needs beryl when you have native transparency stuff in kde
<hendricius> where must I paste it ?
<BluesKaj> hendricius, you could try this site : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_EasyUbuntu
<what_if> N6REJ: rmmod ipv6
<what_if> N6REJ: whats the name mean ??
<hendricius> nvm found
<N6REJ> what_if: its my ham radio call
<what_if> what_if: KL4YFD
<what_if> :)
<what_if> hihi
<N6REJ> nice to meet you.
<hendricius> aaah ok thanks
<hendricius> good Idea
<hendricius> :)
<apus> so when I type out the full path in konsole I can start matlab
<apus> but a shortcut to matlab, with full path, doesn't work, neither does clicking the executable
<what_if> apus: make a small script that starts it in the konsole
<what_if> apus: or a shortcut that " runs in terminal"
<apus> whats the modifier to start it in background, so closing the konsole wont close the program
<[Relic] > Where is the config file for the panel configuration?
<apus> what extension does a script have to be
<what_if> apus: does not matter
<apus> I dont know how to make a script
<jhutchins> apus: Modifier is "&"; linux doesn't care about extensions, but the script should be marked as executable, be sure to use #!/bin/<shell> to specify what shell it should use.
<apus> shell?
<johnny_> k
<jhutchins> apus: sh, bash, dash.
<jhutchins> apus: The shell is the software that runs commands, it's what you're "in" if you're in a console.
<apus> ah okay, I use bash
<what_if> what repository would have the win32codecs and dvd playing software ?
<what_if> I already have canonical
<apus> so I made a file, made it executable, and when I run the file it runs the program
<apus> but when I run a shortcut to that file it doesn't
<jhutchins> apus: Does the shortcut use the full path?
<apus> yes
<beig> Hello
<apus> it gets to the splash screen but thats it, the only way it has opened all the way is with konsole
<apus> wait, myabe I found the issue
<apus> the command bin/runmatlab (runmatlab is the script) doesn't run it
<apus> but if im in the folder, ./runmatlab, does
<beig> how can i disable X to start when i start my PC ? i tried to rename the S70x11-common to K70x11-common in the /etc/rcS.d/ dir but it didnt worked :(
<korrx> hi all
<BluesKaj> well gents ,  is Feisty officially released tomorrow ?
<what_if> beig: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<what_if> beig: of kdm, or xdm
<aldin> how to play .amr files?
<what_if> beig: of course if you've been manually moving things around it may get confused
<beig> what_if: but can i still start the x server if i want ?
<[Relic] > is there no way of moving the kmenu in the panel, and I need to figure out a way of getting the computer button back too  :(
<what_if> beig: yes, just /etc/init.d/gdm start
<beig> mhhh, there is no gdm or kdm
<aldin> how to play .amr files?
<what_if> beig: what do you use ? xdm ?
<fdoving> beig: you're almost right. and you're using the best method. renaming from S* to K* is the only way those settintgs will survive upgrades. you're just looking at the wrong file. you should look for kdm or gdm if you're running ubuntu and gnome. and it's not in the rcS.d dir, it's probably in rc2.d/
<apus> !paste | apus
<beig> i'm runing kubuntu with kde
<what_if> beig: then it should be kdm
<fdoving> beig: then you should look for /etc/rc2.d/S99kdm and rename it to K99kdm
<beig> ok thx, there is a kdm file in rc2, i will try this as soon as possible, thx for your help :)
<apus> can someone look at these commands, im trying to run a program   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16286/
<what_if> apus: cd to bin and then run the runmatlab  script
<Skowron> exit
<what_if> apus: it references to PWD so if you are not in bin it fails
<apus> but one of them worked
<apus> and one didn't
<apus> oh
<apus> the script references pwd
<apus> didn't know thats how it worked
<what_if> apus: yeah, PWD = ./
<apus> makes sense tho, so scritpts can work on any folder the same way
<what_if> apus: what does not make sense ?
<jhutchins> !fhs | apus
<ubotu> apus: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<jhutchins> Have a look at that.
<apus> I said it does make sense
<apus> running the script from konsole  works, but running a shortcut to the script doesn't
<what_if> apus: mabey I should have some coffee... lol
<apus> it gets a splash screen then quits
<what_if> apus: ma be that PWD thing again... try changing the working directory in the shortcut
<what_if> apus: sry, "work path"
<apus> doesn't seem to help, it does load the splash screen tho
<nate_> Hello
<what_if> apus: without being there I dunno...
<apus> does the konsole have some permission that a shortcut doesn't?
<Dellilah> hi everybody i'm doing a poll for a project in school, do you guys wanna help me? :)
<what_if> apus: no, it just may have the PWD wrong, or the command may have to be run in the console
<what_if> Dellilah: 42
<Dellilah> what_if: :P
<apus> can I make a shortcut that opens a konsole, then executes it, then closes the konsole?
<what_if> apus: yes
<Dellilah> Which is the best disney movie you have ever seen? and what made you so intressed of it
<what_if> apus: the advanced options tab at the bottom, run ion colsole/terminal
<apus> aslo, is there a way I can use the gui browser to execute my script, clicking it just opens it in kate
<apus> where is the advanced options tab?  context menu of the script?
<what_if> apus: right click and I think execute is an option... mabey
<VR_> where can i get kubuntu stickers?
<what_if> apus: in the create new shortcut dialog
<VR_> !stickers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stickers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<what_if> apus: application tab
<what_if> !win32codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<what_if> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<apus> okay found it, that works, now I just need to make it so it doesn't close matlab when I close the console, just add "&" to the end of the script line?
<kubuntu22> hey chaps, once the official release of feisty is upon us...for those of us using 7.04 beta, can we just do a simple upgrade to release?
<what_if> apus: correct
<BluesKaj> yup, that's what I was told kubuntu22
<apus> like /home/user/matlab/bin/runmatlab &?
<what_if> kubuntu22: #ubuntu+1 is the feisty channel :)
<blackflag> !cluster
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cluster - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> what_if, ,lighten up :)
<BluesKaj> they're most gnome guys over in #ubuntu+1
<what_if> BluesKaj: that was a friendly comment
<BluesKaj> yeah, same here
<what_if> BluesKaj: hence the :)
<BluesKaj> yup
<apus> what_if: when I add the & it doesn't do anything
<mackyman> When tomorron will feisty be released?
<kubuntu22> thanks what_if & BluesKaj
<MrBallZ> Hi
<what_if> apus: thats odd
<MrBallZ> how much longer until we have Feisty ?
<apus> when I type in the path in konsole, with &  it actually runs in the terminal, but its a gui program
<mackyman> MrBallZ: Somewhen tomorrow ;)
<BluesKaj> mackyman , kubuntu22 ...we hope it'll be released tomorrow ..who knows when?
<mackyman> I guess there will be in the evening... Better to be late and shure than early and m$ ;)
<apus> ill ask our tech guy
<MrBallZ> any news on a possible delay , regarding a problem with ide controllers ?
<what_if> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<epimeth> ahoy folks...  been a while
<tatters> How do I change my ubuntu login too a kubuntu login screen?
<epimeth> how's everybody doing?
<blueyed> tatters: Install the "kdm" package.
<blueyed> tired, epimeth.
<tatters> kdm iis installed
<hak5fan> Is there a way to reset kmix to the default settings?
<tatters> I running feisty, installed kubuntu-desktop and kde ,kdm practically anything that started with a K :P  2 problems my screen resolution changes if I change session and my k/board settings aare uk for gnome and us for kubuntu
<tatters> shouldnt desktop setting follow me whateever sesion I use?
<N6REJ> would someone please tell me if my site www.thewish.info loads quickly or slowly for you?
<eXistenZ> When is feisty officially released?
<hak5fan> N6REJ: Very quick but I have a 4.7 mbit connection
<zerothis> N6REJ: its slow here
<Kristof> eXistenZ: That should be tomorrow.
<N6REJ> see it should'nt be slow :(
<N6REJ> can I ask where you folks are?
<hak5fan> N6REJ: Norway
<N6REJ> I have my host on the line and need to explain to him
<Kristof> eXistenZ: See http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntudesktop704
<hak5fan> Is there a way to reset kmix to the default settings?
<jon_> can someone help me get flash working?
<jon_> im running on dapper
<jon_> ive tried installing it twice
<N6REJ> zerothis: where are you pleasE?
<zerothis> the stoneaged corner of the United States, Norther California. using a 1.5 mbps cable modem
<ferger> when i go to shut down, the monitor goes black and it just sits there
<N6REJ> zerothis tyvm!
<ferger> anyone else have this problem?
<jhutchins> ferger: Laptop?
<ferger> no desktop
<jhutchins> ferger: Try messing around with the noapci and noapic commands at boot.
<trond_> How to set krusader as the default file manager in kde?
<jhutchins> ferger: It has to do with the signal the system sends to the bios to shut down.
<trond_> I have tried "open with" and "remember" from the desktop icons but that did not work well. Krusader tries to launch than it crashes
<pmgordon> l
<zerothis> not fammiliar with tyvm
<what_if> what program in kde puts usb drives on the desktop an in media:/  ??
<fdoving> what_if: the mediamanager kded module, and kdesktop.
<what_if> fdoving: how wold I troubleshoot if they quit qorking ??
<what_if> fdoving: it worked yesterday
<intelikey> well i seem to know nothing at all about xorg.   my fonts are too tiny to read, and i have changed xorg > display >  Modes           "1280x1024"    and    Modes           "640x480"    it has no affect at all on the size of fonts
<intelikey> anyone that can shed some light on this for me ?
<VSpike> intelikey: what driver are you using?
<trond_> How to set krusader as the default file manager in kde?
<intelikey> nv
<VSpike> the open one? Ah, ok.  I know the closed one basically ignores most of what you put in xorg.conf ... not sure about the open one
<VSpike> Font size is normally set by DPI, which is usually read directly from the monitor using EDID
<kartal> hi i'm from germany
<kartal> greets for all users
<VSpike> If that's not working, you should be able to add a flag like UseEDIDDPI "false" or even UseEDID "false"... in the latter case you manually have to specify the refresh rates, physical width and height of the monitor. etc.
<intelikey> VSpike ok so how to get fonts large enough to read ?
<intelikey> VSpike ok i'll try that
<VSpike> I know for the proprietary nvidia driver, all that behaviour and options is in the man page or docs, i forget which.  It is well documented anyway, and I'm sure it would be for nv too
<intelikey> k
<VSpike> Those flags are for nvidia-glx, so may not be the same.. but have a scan of the documentation for nv for something similar
<VSpike> I'm too no0b to know how much of this stuff is common between drivers, sorry
<jhutchins> Helo kartal
<VSpike> I spent ages trying to make nvidia-glx behave like an old skool xorg.conf and just read every damn thing from the config file and stop all this automagic stuff
<jhutchins> VSpike: Too much auto-configuration is not good, like Windows98.
<jhutchins> Unfortunately, some of the developers seem to be headed that way.
<fdoving> when auto-configuration works it's nice.
<jhutchins> fdoving: Unless you want it to be different.
<fdoving> sure. but with most autoconfigs you can also do it manually.
<jhutchins> Linux is supposed to be about doing what you want to do, not what some soulless marketing commitee in Redmonds thinks you should want to do.
<fdoving> .. override the auto-things.
<Rythan> Has anyone gotten eclipse 3.3M6 to work on Fiesty?
<jhutchins> fdoving: I don't mind the 'suggest and confirm' style auto-configs, and I appreciate hardware being detected automatically.
<jhutchins> Not knowing how the computer's going to configure itself each time you boot though...
<fdoving> jhutchins: sure, but for distributions compromises has to me made. you're not denied to re-do the install cds and do it your way, the code is there and it's free. but if you don't agree with the decisions made, you will need to either pick one of the other alternatives or do it yourself.
<jhutchins> Hopefully the people making the decisions are open to feedback about when autoconfiguration is a good thing and when it isn't.
<fdoving> anyone tried the i810 driver with mergedfb?
<jhutchins> fdoving: Hah.  I think I had one of those, but I couldn't get my wireless working so I installed something else over it.
<jhutchins> fdoving: I may try again.
<fdoving> jhutchins: let's hope so. and hope they keep the some hardcore backdoors open for those of us who want to do it the oldfashioned way.
<dettoaltrimenti_> what are linux headers used for?
<fdoving> jhutchins: an i810 intel graphics thing?
<jhutchins> fdoving: Yeah, I think this Toshiba has one.
<fdoving> dettoaltrimenti_: to compile stuff that needs to know how to talk to the kernel directly.
<jhutchins> fdoving: At least that's what this other distro tried (and failed) to configure for it.
<fdoving> jhutchins: ok. i'll get an new dell tomorrow. with an intel graphics, i really need it to do mergedfb, so i hope it works.
<kristjan_> is it possible to install from harddisk? (especially I would like to install betas and alfas from hd instead of burning cd)
<fdoving> kristjan_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation might help you.
<VSpike> The way the nvidia driver works is a pretty good idea on the whole.  It's just it's not obvious what it does, or how to tweak it or override it when it goes wrong.  Also, it doesn't seem to interract nicely with tools that rely on xranr data like the kde xserver config tool, or xrandr itself.  Only the nvidia-settings GUI seems to work 100%
<fdoving> VSpike: that's the closed one, right?
<dhq> is there any sound cutting tool
<fdoving> dhq: audacity
<dhq> fdoving: anything better than that
<kristjan_> fdoving: it's either usb sticks, or floppies, no word about having iso on harddrive
<dettoaltrimenti_> so I don't need linux headers to run my computer- I can delete them, yes?
<fdoving> dhq: probably, check out ubuntustudio-audio
<VSpike> fdoving: yeah
<fdoving> kristjan_: ok, then i don't know.
<fdoving> dettoaltrimenti_: yes. you can.
<cox377> is SSH file transfer natoriously slower than normal samba file sharing?
<fdoving> cox377: yes.
<PhinnFort> cox377: but safer
<PhinnFort> cox377: if you use authentication, that is
<cox377> PhinnFort: is there anyway of speeding it up
<PhinnFort> cox377: using NFS or AFS;)
<PhinnFort> or similar
<cox377> PhinnFort: up yup well it aks me for a user name and password
<thefirstdude> so I install the nvidia-glx package on edgy, restart and no graphical interface pops up!?!!?!?
<cox377> PhinnFort: is NFS and AFS ssh?
<PhinnFort> cox377: well, to protect your username and password, use ssh
<PhinnFort> cox377: i think they might support it for authentication
<PhinnFort> they should
<thefirstdude> init 5 doesn't even do a damn thing
<thefirstdude> I've reinstalled it like 5 times
<PhinnFort> cox377: ssh might protect against injection too
<cox377> PhinnFort: i've just read this
<cox377> PhinnFort:
<cox377> You can use the Blowfish ciper, which is faster than the default (3des).
<cox377> Add the following line to your ~.ssh/config file:
<cox377> Cipher blowfish
<PhinnFort> well, have you done that?
<cox377> i was wondering if it meant anything
<cox377> well if it was a loada *******
<PhinnFort> cox377: it's the algorithm it uses to encrypt stuff
<thefirstdude> anyhelp?
<PhinnFort> it's probably true, afaik 3des isn't very fast
<cox377> PhinnFort: is it for server side or client side?
<PhinnFort> thefirstdude: startx?
<PhinnFort> cox377: server side i believe
<PhinnFort> but I'm not too familiar with OpenSSH
<PhinnFort> put it in both
<thefirstdude> ok, I'll try that
<cox377> yup shall do
<cox377> 1 thing, whilst using ssh over konq how do i edit root files on the host machine as there is not the right click edit as root option
<fdoving> cox377: client decides cipher.
<PhinnFort> fdoving: thanks
<PhinnFort> cox377: open with -> other -> kdesu kate
<cox377> PhinnFort: cheers
<fdoving> cox377: you can also experiment with CompressLevels 1 and up. usually compressing makes things slower unless you're on a slow network.
<cox377> fdoving: its over lan
<cox377> lan
<PhinnFort> cox377: is the cpu usage high?
<dettoaltrimenti_> some things in my trash bin won't delete- is there any way to force delete everything in there?
<fdoving> then compression is not needed.
<PhinnFort> cox377: are you using the fish:/ protocol?
<cox377> fdoving: once i've entered that cipher, do i have to restart the ssh client?
<fdoving> in case you copy already compressed data, it's just bloat to compress more.
<fdoving> cox377: yes, reconnect.
<cox377> PhinnFort: Umm not sure what you mean mate
<fdoving> cox377: fish:/ in konqueror.
<PhinnFort> cox377: how do you access the files?
<cox377> sftp
<PhinnFort> ah, ok
<cox377> PhinnFort: am i supposed to use fish?
<PhinnFort> cox377: no
<PhinnFort> cox377: i believe that is slower, since it's using some ugly/clever hacks to get the job done;)
<fdoving> sftp is preferred.
<PhinnFort> but fish:/ is very convienient
<PhinnFort> when sftp isn't available
<cox377> PhinnFort: ok, shall ty the script and let you guys know in a bit
<fdoving> sure is :)
<atidem> ciao!
<szymon> lol
<szymon> hehue
<PhinnFort> i have just gotten it confirmed that cia means bye
<szymon> je tu jaki polok
<szymon> cos mi sie zdaje ze ni ;p
<PhinnFort> jeg tygger iskrembilen
<PhinnFort> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<nightwatch> hi there, how can I set up apt-build for core 2 duo processors?
<szymon> nom same jakies zagraniczne;p
<szymon> lol o czym wogule gaacie;p
<nightwatch> there's no core 2 duo in the list...
<PhinnFort> !pl | szymon
<ubotu> szymon: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<szymon> tak, tak ty o kozie ja o wozie
<szymon> j a chce kogos z polski! ;p
<szymon> POLAND AND UKRAINE EURO 2012 ;d;d;d
<PhinnFort> !offtopic | szymon
<ubotu> szymon: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<szymon> POLAND AND UKRAINE EURO 2012 ;d;d;d
<szymon> POLAND AND UKRAINE EURO 2012 ;d;d;d
<szymon> POLAND AND UKRAINE EURO 2012 ;d;d;d
<jhutchins> !ops | szymon
<ubotu> szymon: Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, or nixternal
* Cem_UNAL hi all
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@87-205-223-241.adsl.inetia.pl]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jhutchins> LjL: You guys are good.
<jhutchins> LjL: Thanks.
<PhinnFort> thanks
<PhinnFort> jhutchins: I think the ops prefer you join #ubuntu-ops or something, since the !ops triggers some kind of alarm on most of the op's clients
<LjL> no, it's quite ok in these cases
<LjL> as long as you don't abuse it. but this wasn't abusing it
<PhinnFort> oki
<beta__> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<lau> hi, is this chan english? or german?
<BluesKaj> english
<lau> ok
<BluesKaj> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<lau> i want to install adobe flash player 9 on kubuntu
<lau> how can i do this?
<lau> thx
<PhinnFort> !flash | lau
<ubotu> lau: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<BluesKaj> best is to download the Flashplayer from adobe's site and install manually
<hellblade> hello peeps
<hellblade> i have a little problem. do you know where k9copy stores its user settings?
<Daisuke_IPFW> hellblade: ~/.k9copy?
<corbax> salut
<txwikinger> hellblade: I would think either ~/.k9copy or ~/.kde/share/config
<PhinnFort> .kde/share/config/k9copy.rc
<PhinnFort> kanskje?
<PhinnFort> *maybe
<hellblade> nope. i am looking for a file containing the opengl preview setting and none of these is that
<hellblade> can i somehow get the list of files opened when i run k9copy from konsole?
<txwikinger> hellblade: ~/.kde/share/config/K9Copy
<hellblade> omg thanks! never thought of tabbing with big K:P
<kike> saludos a tod@s
<txwikinger> hellblade: yes lsof | grep k9copy
<txwikinger> but that only shows that currently opened files
<TheCreationist> I am trying to upgrade from Edgy to Feisty, but all the guides I've found are either Gnome-specific, or just plain don't work (the "official" Ubuntu guide).  Anyone know how to do this?
<txwikinger> why not using the upgrade-manager ?
<vit__> hello
<vit__> hellooooooooooooooooooo
<TheCreationist> txwikinger: All the guides say to use "update-manager" but that is a gnome app.
<txwikinger> hi vit__
<txwikinger> it works on Kubuntu too TheCreationist
<beta__> is feisty offical now?
<TheCreationist> txwikinger: Really?  Because trying to run update-manager says command not found.
<txwikinger> beta__ Tomorrow
<PhinnFort> TheCreationist: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades
<vit__> you spanish
<beta__> wow really?
<PhinnFort> !es | vit__
<ubotu> vit__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<beta__> !feisty
<TheCreationist> PhinnFort: I followed that guide... Adept doesn't show ANY available updates.
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<txwikinger> TheCreationist: Install the package
<Kamui> anyone recall the name of the screensaver package that shows the different crashes in some popular OS's?
<inferno> how can I change my screen resolution?
<hellblade> TheCreationist: I had some problems using adept so after disabling unofficial repos and changing edgy to feisty in /etc/apt/sources.list, I run "sudo aptitude update" and "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade". hope that works if you cant find an easier way
<PhinnFort> Kamui: probably in xscreensavers
<stamen> hi
<PhinnFort> inferno: system settings -> screen
<stamen> I have upgraded to feisty and now I have a question
<vit__> no hay aqui alguien que hable espaol
<TheCreationist> hellblade: The official guide says nothign about changing sources at all.
<inferno> that is crapped up, doesn't even change it
<stamen> why when I boot with the new kernel it can;t find fstab
<PhinnFort> TheCreationist: sorry, it wasn't that I was looking for, there used to be a link to a tool that did it automagically in the topic
<txwikinger> you can run sudo apt-get install update-manager
<Kamui> PhinnFort:  I got xscreensavers and it doesn't sappear to be there
<stamen> and can't mount the filesystem
<txwikinger> or search the package in adept
<stamen> what does it read
<Kamui> unless kde doesn't use xscreensavers for its screen lock
<txwikinger> and the run it with "gksu update-manager -c -d"
<PhinnFort> Kamui: you need an extra package for xscreensavers in KDE
<stamen> as I see it not read fstab
<txwikinger> or kdesu is fine too
<BloodyTux> hey
<TheCreationist> txwikinger: Alright... that seems to be fine... although I hate having to install a gnome app ;)
<BloodyTux> how's everyone today?
<Kamui> PhinnFort: any idea what I need to get?  I've grabbed everything screensaver related from the apt tree
<PhinnFort> !info kscreensaver-xsavers | Kamui
<ubotu> kamui: kscreensaver-xsavers: KDE hooks for standard xscreensavers. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 107 kB, installed size 708 kB
<PhinnFort> !info kscreensaver-xsavers-extra | Kamui
<ubotu> kamui: kscreensaver-xsavers-extra: KDE hooks for standard xscreensavers. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 78 kB, installed size 1252 kB
<BloodyTux> anyone need help
<PhinnFort> :D
<txwikinger> TheCreationist: Don't worry.. most apps are usable on multiple desktops
<TheCreationist> Now, I assume that upgrading to Feisty isn't going to remove any apps or screw up any settings, right?
<BloodyTux> nope
<BloodyTux> i did it last night
<TheCreationist> Will it INSTALL a ton of apps that I find useless?
<BloodyTux> no
<TheCreationist> Or just upgrade all the stuff that I already have installed?
<ubuntu__> hi
<PhinnFort> TheCreationist: some
<BloodyTux> depends on what you need actually, and what you havenow
<hellblade> mainly upgrade
<ubuntu__> i'm a new user...
<BloodyTux> yea i had 909 to upgrade
<ubuntu__> and i'm italian
<txwikinger> TheCreationist: there are some new packages that are now default in feisty that weren't before
<BloodyTux> 107 install
<txwikinger> but it schouldn't be too bad
<BloodyTux> so is feisty unbeta yet?
<Kamui> nice, thanks PhinnFort
<TheCreationist> alright... I'm taking the plunge.  Wish me luck ;)
<PhinnFort> Kamui: yw;)
<txwikinger> BloodyTux: No.. Tomorrow
<BloodyTux> dang
<TheCreationist> lol
<sebbar> hi, do I need any special packages to make pdftex work?
<hellblade> gj:)
<TheCreationist> "It was impossible to install a required package. Please report this as a bug."   kubuntu-desktop
<TheCreationist> Great
<PhinnFort> heh
<PhinnFort> TheCreationist: paste everything to rafb.net/paste
<PhinnFort> ?
<TheCreationist> PhinnFort: That was everything... that's all it said.  Then exited and returned my system to the previous state lol
<txwikinger> TheCreationist: You should have the kubuntu-desktop package on a Kubuntu installation
<the_hammer> hey all kubuntu 7.04 feighsty
<txwikinger> it is a meta-package
<coreymon77> when is feisty being stable released?
<TheCreationist> coreymon77: Tomorrow.
<txwikinger> coreymon77: tomorrow
<the_hammer> i cant seem to touch anything in themes
<coreymon77> oh
<the_hammer> why and is there some sort of a replacement i can get?
<coreymon77> sweet
<coreymon77> apparently its a huge upgrade over edgy
<BloodyTux> how do i activate compiz?
<BloodyTux> ???
<coreymon77> is that true
<coreymon77> ?
<BloodyTux> i want compiz!!!
<txwikinger> TheCreationist: install the package before you do the upgrade
<txwikinger> BloodyTux: You must install it, AFAIK it is not installed by default
<TheCreationist> txwikinger: That will install all those crap applications that I spent so long removing... no thanks.
<BloodyTux> i installed it but where is config
<stamen> who can help about my question up there
<txwikinger> TheCreationist: you need it if you want to use a stable automatic upgrade
<PhinnFort> !compiz | BloodyTux
<ubotu> BloodyTux: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<BloodyTux> thanks
<stamen> which file read the new kernel for mounted devices
<TheCreationist> Seems stupid for Kubuntu to force people to install applications they obviously don't want... just to upgrade?  weird.
<BloodyTux> just uninstall them again after upgrade
<txwikinger> TheCreationist: otherwise you have to do it manually (change sources.list, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade)
<TheCreationist> BloodyTux: Well, yeah, I know that's what to do... but it takes so long and seems so unnecessary.
<BloodyTux> will compiz work with ati 3d rage pro
<txwikinger> TheCreationist: but this can have problems with dependencies
<PhinnFort> BloodyTux: i think so
<PhinnFort> BloodyTux: but I don't know
<TheCreationist> BloodyTux: It will WORK, yes... but you won't get all the pretty eye candy.
<BloodyTux> :(
<txwikinger> TheCreationist: it is otherwise difficult to ensure proper dependencies
<fdoving> TheCreationist: that will change after feisty, the metapackage has changed, now it only recommends most of the packages, which in an upgrade from feisty will work as we want it to.
<BloodyTux> brb, going to do compiz crap for a bit
<dettoalt1imenti> is there any way to 'minimize' irssi in the terminal, then call it back?
<TheCreationist> grr... install kubuntu-desktop
<fdoving> dettoaltrimenti_: install and use the 'screen' package, and command.
<dettoalt1imenti> thanks
<HaSH> hello all does anyone in here play quake 4 on linux?. ive installed it but i cant get it to work.
<HaSH> its saying : terminate called after throwing an instance of 'idException'
<HaSH> and quits.
<TheCreationist> HaSH: I haven't been able to get ANY Windows games to work in Linux... I've tried both Wine and Cedega... so I can't help, personally.
<HaSH> and i cant find any info on google
<HaSH> there is a linux port of quake4
<TheCreationist> HaSH: Even tried using VMware and VirtualBox (neither of which support 3D acceleration)
<TheCreationist> HaSH: Ah, that's true.
<PhinnFort> HaSH: using the windows or Linux version?
<HaSH> PhinnFort, linux
<PhinnFort> TheCreationist: I believe there's a linux version of Quake 4
<TheCreationist> HaSH: If you installed it with the linux .sh installer, it should work.
<HaSH> quake4-linux-beta-1.4.1.x86.run
<TheCreationist> HaSH: Maybe try the id forums?
<HaSH> i have it
<HaSH> ive searched for my error. there is very few hits on google
<PhinnFort> i found no hits...
<PhinnFort> this is weird
<PhinnFort> you sure the package was installed succesfully?
<TheCreationist> lol "A unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade"
<TheCreationist> this is pathetic
<HaSH> PhinnFort, i followed http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/
<Gh0st75> hi, does anyone know the install command for ndiswrapper 1.38? all the examples i've seen are for 1.8
<TheCreationist> Doesn't anyone TRY these upgrade tools before releasing them? :P
<PhinnFort> TheCreationist: use aptitude
<TheCreationist> Now I have a ton of crappy KDE apps installed and still no Feisty...
<PhinnFort> TheCreationist: they've been thorougly tested
<HaSH> i installed the linux installer. then copied the files from the dvd of quake4
<PhinnFort> TheCreationist: worked perfectly here
<PhinnFort> HaSH: that guide seemed a tad bit old...
<TheCreationist> PhinnFort: Well, following the guide on Ubuntu.com doesn't work (it says to simply enable a repository and you're good to go), but even doing that shows zero upgrades available.
<PhinnFort> TheCreationist: did you "sudo aptitude update" first?
<HaSH> PhinnFort, it could be but has contained the most usefull info yet.
<TheCreationist> PhinnFort: I ran "kdesu update-manager -c -d"
<TheCreationist> PhinnFort: It found the upgrade to 7.04, but fails when trying to install it.
<HaSH> ok i tried one thing brb. when it crashes i need to logout and back in. it messes up my resolution.
<PhinnFort> ah, ok
<HaSH> nope didnt work
<HaSH> now everything is huge and hard to read
<HaSH> :/ i installed doom3 the same way and it worked fine
<TheCreationist> HaSH: Move your head further away from the monitor ;)
<HaSH> lol i can only see like 1-5th of my screen
<HaSH> its all zoomed in
<Daisuke_IPFW> HaSH: xrandr is your friend
<PhinnFort> HaSH: krandrtray
<coreymon77> hi guys
<PhinnFort> run it
<coreymon77> where is java installed to
<TheCreationist> Okay, I'll just wait until tomorrow to try updating.  Thanks for your help guys.
<HaSH> ah cool
<HaSH> now i dont have to log out :-)
<Daisuke_IPFW> i had that problem for a while
<HaSH> here is the full output i get when running quake4
<HaSH> http://pastebin.ulteo.us/514
<coreymon77> where is sun jre installed to
<PhinnFort> HaSH: have you tried installing the latest patch?
<dettoaltrimenti_> fdoving- ok, so the 'screen' documentation is extremely long. I got as far as 'screen irssi'- is there a command to 'minimize' after that? Or do I have to define a binding in a setup file first?
<PhinnFort> HaSH: "ERROR: Couldn't load scripts/main.script"
<BloodyTux> so the noiesmo's site is about beryl not compiz...
<HaSH> PhinnFort, i do belive i did. i dled this from idsofts bit torrent trackertoday
<fdoving> dettoaltrimenti_: ctrl+a-d
<PhinnFort> HaSH: I think a file maybe isn't available
<HaSH> PhinnFort, yea i reinstalled 3 times.
<fdoving> dettoaltrimenti_: hold ctrl, then hit a, and then d. not a and d at the same time, first a, then d :)
<HaSH> each time the same thing
<PhinnFort> HaSH: is the CD-rom good?
<BloodyTux> so how do i configure compiz, not beryl?
<Daisuke_IPFW> BloodyTux: #ubuntu-effects :)
<HaSH> PhinnFort, i copied all the files it says to. ill double check the md5 sums though
<angasule> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dettoaltrimenti_> ah cool- fdoving, ctrl a, d seems to close the current window, ctrl a, a is to switch, and ctrl a, c is to make a new terminal
<dettoaltrimenti_> is that right?
<BloodyTux> how do i set ctrl+alt+del to open a task manager?
<BloodyTux> my parents are to new to linux to know how to work through the K menu unless its games...
<fdoving> dettoaltrimenti_: correct, ctrl a, spacebar and ctrl a, backspace to jump forward and back in the windows is also nice.
<apokryphos> BloodyTux: tell them to ctrl+alt+escape instead
<BloodyTux> k
<Daisuke_IPFW> but that wasn't the question
<BloodyTux> will that close everything like ctrl+alt+backspace or open task manager
<apokryphos> BloodyTux: open the task manager
<Daisuke_IPFW> i think you can bind ctrl-alt-del to launch ksysguard
<apokryphos> BloodyTux: sorry, I meant ctrl+escape
<HaSH> anyone know of a program to check the md5 sums of a list of sums vs the files?
<HaSH> its a pain having to do each file
<apokryphos> ctrl+alt+escape brings up the killer-cursour
<BloodyTux> it won't open for me
<BloodyTux> killer-cursour?
<apokryphos> yes
<fdoving> HaSH: 'md5sum -c file' in the directory with the files.
<fdoving> HaSH: where file is the name of the file with the sums.
<apokryphos> BloodyTux: just ctrl+escape.. are you sure?
<HaSH> fdoving, thanks d00d :-)
<BloodyTux> it worked, nvm just took some time
<Cugel> So who's going to get Feisty in a few hours?
<BloodyTux> i already did
<Cugel> I'm scared to do it.
<stoft> BloodyTux: any probs?
<Gh0st75> can you upgrade feisty beta to the current version or would a new install be necessary?
<Gh0st75> current meaning the official release
<BloodyTux> nope, works like a dream
<Gh0st75> almost current
<BloodyTux> ugghhhh the ubuntu effects room sucks
<fdoving> Gh0st75: just installing the updates will be fine :)
<BloodyTux> nobody answers me
<Gh0st75> great, hoping it may solve my wireless issues
<BloodyTux> #kubuntu-offtopic
<BloodyTux> :)
<BloodyTux> i'm bored
<dettoalt1imenti> so is irssi a good terminal based irc program, or is there a better one? Can I setup irssi to color lines differently when they have my username in them?
<Cugel> Just a last qsemi-offtopic uestion: what's the Kubuntu way of upgrading to Feisty?
<Cugel> detto: I like Konversation, but many people love irssi.
<Cugel> You can do everything and anything with irssi, but Konversation is a bit more friendly. And it resembles Mirc which I have used for years.
<coreymon77> guys, question
<stoft> BloodyTux: sounds good, thnx
<dettoalt1imenti> Cugel- I like konversation too, I'm just seeing what I can comfortably do from the terminal just out of curiosity- I started using moc for playing music because amarok is pretty resource intensive, and it's pretty amazing
<jhutchins> Cugel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades
<fdoving> dettoalt1imenti: yes, irssi is -the- terminal based irc program.
<fdoving> dettoaltrimenti_: /set hilight_nick_matches on
<fdoving> dettoaltrimenti_: then /save
<dettoalt1imenti> dettoaltrimenti testing
<fdoving> dettoaltrimenti_: i also recommend going to scripts.irssi.org and get the scriptassist.pl script. it's amazing. and nickcolor.pl is very nice.
<dettoalt1imenti> ok
<dettoalt1imenti> dettoalt1imenti is my name
<fdoving> dettoalt1imenti: not sure it triggers when you say it yourself.
<Daisuke_IPFW> irssi allows for scripts?
<dettoalt1imenti> hmm it's not working when you say it either...
<Daisuke_IPFW> very nice
<fdoving> Daisuke_IPFW: very much so, yes.
<Daisuke_IPFW> (just learning it)
<Daisuke_IPFW> dettoalt1imenti: working now?
<fdoving> dettoalt1imenti: ok. then try /help hilight
<Daisuke_IPFW> fdoving: i'm liking it, just to use via ssh
<Gh0st75> anyone able to answer a question about ndiswrapper pls?
<Daisuke_IPFW> it stinks, buy a new wireless card.  next?
<Daisuke_IPFW> :)
<Gh0st75> lol, i'd toss kubuntu before tossing my macbook
<Daisuke_IPFW> Gh0st75: you never got my link yesterday about installing ndiswrapper in ubuntu on - you guessed it - a macbook?
<Gh0st75> i got your link and i downloaded ndiswrapper and an xp/2k driver for a similar chipset
<Daisuke_IPFW> there's the problem
<Daisuke_IPFW> similar doesn't cut it, it's not the same
<Gh0st75> the link shows syntax for installing ndiswrapper-utils-1.8 however what i ended up downloading was ndiswrapper-1.38 which extracts as a folder full of files
<Daisuke_IPFW> Gh0st75: did you compile it?
<nuxil> hi all.. how can i make eth1 to become eth0 ? i got 2 onbord nics.. but eth0 onboard is not working, so i want to make eth1 become eth0 or alias it somehow.. anyone got an idea how i can do it?
<Daisuke_IPFW> nuxil: quick answer is disable the one listed as eth0 in the bios
<Gh0st75> i didn't know which file to use in the install command
<Daisuke_IPFW> or remove the actual nic
<Daisuke_IPFW> Gh0st75: ./configure && make && sudo make install
<Daisuke_IPFW> that command is your best friend
<Gh0st75> the example form the link you sent listed this: sudo apt-get install ndisrapper-utils-1.8
<dettoalt1imenti> wait, so what does scriptassist do for irssi?
<Gh0st75> writing that down, will give that command a try
<nuxil> Daisuke_IPFW, its kinda hardd to remove it.. since its onboard the mobo.. i been looking in the bios,. i cant find anything there on disabling only 1 of the nics.
<Daisuke_IPFW> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/03/18/how-to-configure-wireless-on-a-macbook-using-ndiswrapper/
<Grexeo> when will kubuntu feisty fawn be released?
<Daisuke_IPFW> nuxil: not sure then
<Daisuke_IPFW> Grexeo: theoretically, tomorrow.
<turella> hy to all
<nuxil> hmm
<dettoalt1imenti> detto
<Daisuke_IPFW> oi, i should be studying, i have an exam in 45 minutes :\
<coreymon77> Gh0st75: are you sure that you have to use ndis
<coreymon77> Gh0st75: what card is it?
<Gh0st75> thanks for the link again, had it bookmaked from yesterday tho
<Grexeo> Daisuke_IPFW: ah, thanks
<brett_> notably there wasn't a daily build today, but somehow I doubt tomorrow
<turella> are there any italian
<Gh0st75> it's an atheros chipset for a macbook c2d
<coreymon77> Gh0st75: dunce!!
<brett_> !it | turella
<ubotu> turella: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<coreymon77> Gh0st75: atheros cards are the easiest thigns in the world
<Daisuke_IPFW> brett_: as the release date as been set as april 19 for months, and hasn't been changed, i'm betting on probably tomorrow.
<coreymon77> Gh0st75: you dont need ndis
<coreymon77> Gh0st75: it works completely natively
<Gh0st75> i know the core duos work out of the box, but the core 2 duos don't appear to
<brett_> Daisuke_IPFW: there was a missed RC because of some fairly critical bugs, I'll check the mailing lists but it's recent
<coreymon77> Gh0st75: i use an atheros
<coreymon77> Gh0st75: what is the interface you are using called?
<coreymon77> interface what
<turella> ok i can speak english
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> nevermind
<coreymon77> it should be ath0
<coreymon77> Gh0st75: its interface ath0 right?
<Gh0st75> where would i check that?
<coreymon77> Gh0st75: nevermind, atheros chipset right?
<Gh0st75> yes
<coreymon77> Gh0st75: then its ath0
<Daisuke_IPFW> and there's also the cute little graphic on the ubuntu website saying "Countdown to Ubuntu 7.04  Release is Tomorrow"
<coreymon77> Gh0st75: okay, type this into a konsole window
<Gh0st75> according to the ubuntu forums and several other sites it's not just me having trouble getting wireless to work
<brett_> some of which were problems in networkmanager ;)
<Gh0st75> some people are using ndis and some are using madwifi
<coreymon77> Gh0st75: type this command
<coreymon77> Gh0st75: you dont need either
<Gh0st75> ok
<coreymon77> Gh0st75: atheros works natively
<coreymon77> Gh0st75: tpy ethis
<coreymon77> Gh0st75: wait, actually
<Gh0st75> will have to write this down, in osx now, will try any ideas on reboot
<coreymon77> Gh0st75: first, type iwconfig
<nuxil> cant i assing a mac to a ethX number ?
<coreymon77> Gh0st75: oh
<coreymon77> Gh0st75: umm
<coreymon77> okay then
<Gh0st75> iwconfig will show the device ID?
<coreymon77> Gh0st75: it should
<Gh0st75> k
<coreymon77> Gh0st75: but it may not
<coreymon77> Gh0st75: if its not athX (X being a number) ignore it
<Daisuke_IPFW> time to study
<Daisuke_IPFW> later people, and good luck with the wifi
<cox377> PhinnFort: you still about?
<reagleBRKLN> Hello, I am using Kubuntu Feisty and had read that, while not one that default, enabling desktop effects would be a simple as installing some packages. I have installed desktop-effects, but now what? (Or is this only for Gnome?)
<Cugel> Thanks for mentioning moc -- that's just the command line player I was looking for. (I use Amarok all the time).;
<sredna> hi
<dettoaltrimenti> -regexp -pattern "has quit" * ACTIONS
<sredna> is there some way to get helvetica on kubuntu?
<Sanne> sredna: you can install any true tpye font either through kubuntu's font installer, or simply put them in ~/.fonts.
* sredna needs a NOT ttf font since KDE cant print ttf fonts with bearable results
<reagleBRKLN> ok compiz was weird, lost all window controls... beryl works better, but do I need to install xserver-xgl, or is xserver-xorg good enough?
* Sanne failed to read sredna's thoughts ;)
<coreymon77> sredna: yes it can
<sredna> coreymon77: not that i have seen
<coreymon77> works for me
<cox377> is there any maintainance way of making space?
<cox377> clean up etc?
<sredna> maybe i am more critical, coreymon77
<coreymon77> sredna: probably
<sredna> i dislike that the hints are not used correctly. i get HUGE space in some words
<dettoaltrimenti> cox377- you can download 'remove orphaned packages' and remove orphaned packages
<sredna> like 'bd en' - that should be ONE word, not two
<cox377> dettoaltrimenti: umm what would the command be for that?
<dettoaltrimenti> the command for what?
<sredna> and in some cases, there is not enough space between letters, like the middle 'l's in 'lille'
<cox377> like apt-get install remove orphaned packages?
<dettoaltrimenti> sudo apt-get install gtkorphan
<sredna> in any case, is there a package containing a type1 version of helvetica?
<sredna> or PS for that matter?
<cox377> dettoaltrimenti: kool
<coreymon77> what are orphaned packages?
<dettoaltrimenti> packages that no program uses
<dettoaltrimenti> or, packages that no program is dependant on
<sredna> hm, it even seems to be installed
<dettoaltrimenti> mainly libraries that don't get deleted after you remove a program
<sredna> why doesn't kde find it?=????
<dettoaltrimenti> does anyone here use irssi? I'm trying to block the 'has quit' and 'has joined' messages
<coreymon77> dettoaltrimenti: is it safe to delete them?
<bobbyd> hi
<bobbyd> what's the easiest way to connect to a windows VPN using kubuntu?
<BloodyTux> yo
<BloodyTux> ask Tm_t
<BloodyTux> !VPN
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<yung__> when I logout from my user session, I got the KDM login screen in a weird position..
<yung__> anybody has same weirdness?
<yung__> I'm using kubuntu 7.04 by the way..
<Sanne> yung__: I got this at first, when I had higher resolutions I don't use listed first in my xorg.conf. When I took them out and listed the resolution first that I actually use, it was fine.
<BadRabbit320> Broadcom wifi driving me nuts; is there a distro that will run my builtin without me jumping thru hoops?
<thoreauputic> BadRabbit320: did you get the firmware for the bcm43xx driver? Or are you  using ndiswrapper?
<Arwen> BadRabbit320, Broadcom wifi? no, because of legal issues
<thoreauputic> Arwen: it;s quite possibl with the firmware
<Gh0st75> hi again, didn't seem to work coreymon77
<thoreauputic> !bcm43xx | BadRabbit320
<ubotu> BadRabbit320: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Gh0st75> mind if i pm you with the results of that little test?
<thoreauputic> Arwen: cafuego has supplied debs for the Broadcom firmware
<Arwen> he said "out of box"
<thoreauputic> Arwen: actually he said "without jumping thru hoops" I think?
<jtholmes> anyone know how i save the current network and channel assignment in kopete so when i start it back up everything come backup at it is now
<Arwen> thoreauputic, ah
<Arwen> thoreauputic, well, trying to get a NIC working is in of itself "jumping through hoops" - especially since you usually need a net connection to do it
<josh__> hello hello! quick question. VOIP Service + Pay  as you go cell phones... is this possible?
<thoreauputic> Arwen: i suppose downloading a deb and running dpkg -i *is* a hoop :)
<thoreauputic> Arwen: as hoops go it's not a hard one to jump through
<yung__> sanne: Thanks, I will try that..
<Sanne> yung__: you're welcome, good luck (if you need further help, just shout) :)
<stoft> josh__: look into ekiga and/or skype, that might be what you're looking for. not sure about pay as you go (or what it is even)
<josh__> we are setting up asterisk atm... (trixbox)
<yung__> sanne: Is that a kdm problem?
<coreymon77> Gh0st75: not working?
<coreymon77> Gh0st75: how not?
<josh__> we can have calling cards, etc from our provider... so looking into providing Open Source solutions
<Gh0st75> nope, when i typed iwconfig it showed 2 lines of info
<dettoalt1imenti> cd /home/dettoaltrimenti/
<dettoalt1imenti> ls
<Sanne> yung__: I don't know, seems so. I admid I didn't investigate it anymore after I got it working.
<Gh0st75> lo no wireless extensions, then eth0 no wireless extensions
<Daboone72> Greetings I'm fired up right now. Does anyone know a good KDE development book that's recent enough to be useful...
<coreymon77> continue in the pm
<Daboone72> Is anyone working on a GUI for loading and unloading device driver modules?
<Daboone72> Is anyone working on something that lists PCI devices and finds the matching kernel module for the device?
<Arwen> Daboone72, lsmod and lspci ?
<puppetmaster> Hi everyone
<Daboone72> I'm talking GUI tools
<yung__> sanne: still have the same problem..
<puppetmaster> I want to know is it possible to upgrade ubuntu to Kubuntu?
<Arwen> Daboone72, learn to use a god damned terminal...
<stoft> josh__: check out the March issue of Linux Journal if you can, they had lots of articles on Asterisk
<Cugel> puppet: yes.
<Cugel> It's not an upgrade.
<puppetmaster> From the internet
<Daboone72> Is there a switch to lspci that'll tell me what devices don't have drivers?
<BloodyTux> anyone need help?
<yung__> Is anybody has KDM login position issue?
<puppetmaster> yes
<dettoalt1imenti> BloodyTux- how do I exit out of vim?
<yung__> :x
<BloodyTux> vim??? i don't use that
<stoft> dettoalt1imenti:  :q
<BloodyTux> :|
<Sanne> yung__: one sympton of mine was that you could pan the kdm desktop when you get to the edge of the screen with the mouse. Do you have that also?
<puppetmaster> How to switch or upgrade from ubuntu to Kubuntu
<BloodyTux> oooooo
<puppetmaster> ???
<BloodyTux> i know how, download kubuntu-dekstop package
<BloodyTux> :) i win!
<puppetmaster> then
<BloodyTux> GO MEEEEE!!!
<narg> Has anyone encountered a resolution change causing pager to crash kicker? (bug #139346)
<puppetmaster> that's not what I asked for
<Daboone72> Are there any complete Linux newbies here?
<BloodyTux> thats how you upgrade from ubuntu to kubuntu
<dettoalt1imenti> and when using screen, how can I close one screen without closing all of them?
<BloodyTux> daboone72: no your the only noob in the world ;)
<josh__> stoft: thanks for the tip!!
<stoft> dettoalt1imenti: "exit
<yung__> sanne: nothing happen for me..
<stoft> "
<BloodyTux> how do i emote?
<narg>  /me
<Daboone72> BloodyTux hehe I've been using linux since Kernel 1.2 actually
<yung__> sanne: I think my problem is little bit different from yours..
<BloodyTux> ...
<coreymon77> puppetmaster:what do you want to do
* BloodyTux runs away
<dettoalt1imenti> can I change the font size in the terminal?
<livingdaylight> woah...!
* BloodyTux pukes up the chocolate milk
<BloodyTux> mmmmmmmm
<coreymon77> puppetmaster: do you want to upgrade ubuntu or install kubuntu
<Daboone72> Who would I talk to/too actually get a FAQ on the desktop for the next Kubuntu release?
<Arwen> dettoalt1imenti, the terminal as in "konsole" or the consoles in tty1-7?
<dettoalt1imenti> agh and what happens when I type " in the terminal, and how do I get out of it?
<rubso> oi, mates
<dettoalt1imenti> tty
<Arwen> detto, if you type ", hit ctrl+c...
<dettoalt1imenti> thanks arwen
<Arwen> and in tty.... no idea... you get 24x80 fixed squares
<rubso>  lol guys, got Power Management Fixed in Kubuntu?
<Arwen> dettoalt1imenti, oh, if you want more room in the console, you can enable framebuffer in grub.conf
<coreymon77> puppetmaster: to install kubuntu, type this into a konsole window
<Arwen> er... menu.lst*
<coreymon77> puppetmaster: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<puppetmaster> I don't know the difference
<dettoalt1imenti> what folder is grub,conf in? arwen?
<puppetmaster> will it be the two desktops?
<BloodyTux> told ya
<coreymon77> puppetmaster: yes, it will be
<Arwen> dettoalt1imenti, sorry, in Ubuntu, it's menu.lst - it's in /boot/grub
<dettoalt1imenti> ah ok thanks
<BloodyTux> how do i use gnome on kubuntu?
<coreymon77> BloodyTux: install ubuntu
<puppetmaster> ok thanj u alot
<rubso> apt-get install gnome or ubuntu
<coreymon77> BloodyTux: ubuntu is gnome and kubuntu is kde
<puppetmaster> I'll try
<rubso> boycott gnome !
<coreymon77> BloodyTux: its apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<BloodyTux> k
<Arwen> dettoalt1imenti, enabling it is slightly, cryptic, you want a walkthrough?
<BloodyTux> and what about other window managers like icewm, i can install them but howdo i start them?
<mc> BloodyTux: gdm/kdem should give you an option what session to choose
<stoft> BloodyTux: installing through the package manager usually adds them to the session menu in gdm/kdm
<coreymon77> on the login screen, click menu, go to session type and then choose which one you want
<BloodyTux> k
<dettoalt1imenti> arwen yes please
<Arwen> dettoalt1imenti, ok, only thing I really need to know is your screen resolution - is it 1600x1200? 1280x1024? 1920x1080?
<livingdaylight> woah!
<livingdaylight> hallo peeps
<dettoalt1imenti> arwen 1280x1024
<Arwen> dettoalt1imenti, great, one sec
<Arwen> dettoalt1imenti, find a line "# defoptions=<some junk here>"
<dettoalt1imenti> arwen actually 1280x800, I know that sounds weird, but that's what it is
<BloodyTux> how do i change my pw
<Arwen> 1280 x 800?
<Sanne> yung__: sorry... I was just involved in a discussion in another channel. Sorry my tip didn't work for you.
<livingdaylight> when it says 'tomorrow' when exactly is that?
<Cugel> In a few hours.;
<Kamui> someone tell me there's a way to unzip multiple zip files in the same directory from the command line without having to individually type each filename in
<Arwen> dettoalt1imenti, uh, unfortunately, there's no fb mode for 1280x800..
<mc> livingdaylight: no one knows it exactly like that
<BloodyTux> how many hours!?!?!?!
<Kamui> or using any utility
<stoft> livingdaylight: a rough guess is between now and then, I'd just take it easy, go out for a beer and wait until the day after.
<livingdaylight> Cugel: can yoube more precise?
<Cugel> 3
#kubuntu 2007-04-19
<Cugel> I've seen countdown clocks./
<BloodyTux> lol
<dettoalt1imenti> arwen oh well, the tty terminal is still pretty cool
<Arwen> hehe
<livingdaylight> mc: so why do they say 19th? 12pm?
<Cugel> ubuntuforums.org dudes.
<BloodyTux> i want kde 4... whats so special about kde 4 anyways?
<Kamui> multiple file unzipping?
<Arwen> dettoalt1imenti, how is it you have 1280x800? lol - that's a really odd aspect ratio
<mc> BloodyTux: google for it
<livingdaylight> stoft: are you kidding? this feels like Christmas... i get all antsy and i wake up early ready to open presents
<yung__> sanne: could you explain again how you fix your problem?
<dettoalt1imenti> arwen- I have a toshiba satellite laptop, it might be some kind of 'widescreen' resolution
<yung__> sanne: you modified xorg.conf file right?  remove other resolutions in the screen section
<mc> BloodyTux: kde4 will be the first 4d desktops,with a real TimeMachine integrated,with which you can travel forward an backwards in time so that you get more work done in less time
<BloodyTux> ...
<stoft> livingdaylight: I know what you mean, I misread the date a few days ago and thought it would be the 17th... :-( But it's the easiest way to get through...
<Arwen> dettoalt1imenti, ah - huh, guess you get what you deserve... (btw, 800 is a really small number for vertical resolution)
<mc> BloodyTux: just google for it,for example Koffice 2.0 has got some great concepts
<Arwen> mc, time machine = fail...
<Sanne> yung__: sure. But maybe it's easier if we both look at your xorg.conf. Could you paste it to paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<mc> BloodyTux: kde4 will have more eye-candy and will(hopefully) use less memory
<mc> Arwen: sure?
<BloodyTux> yea mc, the TimeMachine was removed after a lawsuit of when a tester got stuck in 40000000 bc
<Arwen> mc, very sure...
<livingdaylight> stoft: i don't have any beer in the house to take my mind off things
<BloodyTux> :)
<stoft> livingdaylight: your house is broken. ;)
<mc> BloodyTux: and i thought microsoft had a patent on time machines and that would be the reason :)
<mc> Arwen: really?
<Arwen> mc, yeah... I don't want any kind of timeshifting in my gui, thank you...
<mc> Arwen: hm,ok,so no mac os x for you?
<BloodyTux> we're sure, besides too many dinos are loose in toronto now...
<Arwen> especially because that usually translates to "insecure and massive disk cache"
<Arwen> mc, hell no
<Arwen> I'm not buying an OS that's DRMed to only work on *1* platform
* livingdaylight pours himself a brandy
<Arwen> now, away from this tangent...
<BloodyTux> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<mc> hehe...
<yung__> sanne: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16321/
<BloodyTux> :)
<yung__> sanne: I modified like that..
<stoft> livingdaylight: see u in offtopic
<livingdaylight> stoft: #kubuntu-offtopic?
<stoft> livingdaylight: yes
<Sanne> yung__: yes, that's what I meant. You use 1024x768? If so, and it didn't help, it's indeed a different problem. Or not... you can try not to log out, but kill the xserver by hitting ctrl-alt-backspace.
<Sanne> yung__: so you would force that xorg.conf would get read anew
<yung__> sanne: yes I'm using 1024x768..
<soulrider> anyone here ever used solaris?
<soulrider> i got hre DVDs from sun and installed it today but it took over 3 hours!!
<Sanne> yung__: I would try kinning X. You won't get your session saved, then. just so you know. KDM will come up again after that, so you can log in again.
<Sanne> s/kinning/killing
<mc__> soulrider: me,solaris express
<yung__> hmm.
<yung__> sanne: thank sanne..
<Sanne> yung__: if this doesn't help, reboot. If it still doesn't help, it's a different problem, I would say.
<Sanne> yung__: you're welcome.
<BloodyTux> i'm installing like 50 games :) most which i won't ever use
<BloodyTux> ...
<Arwen> BloodyTux, 50 games? as in Doom 3 kind of games? or Sudoku kind of games?
<soulrider> mc__: does it take ages to boot? i installed solaris express too, and it took ages!
<mc__> soulrider: well,it doesnt boot as fast as kubuntu
<BloodyTux> idk, just random games, almost all from games in adept
<twobrandys> Its the Final Countdown!
<twobrandys> Long live Martell!
<mc__> soulrider: about a minute i think
<Arwen> BloodyTux, hehe
<mc__> BloodyTux: some very good ones are:netpanzers,cube,sauerbraten,wormus,liero
<mc__> s/wormus/wormux
<Arwen> Nexuiz ftw!
<BloodyTux> k
<Arwen> anyway, I get cpu spikes whenever beryl does anything, that's not normal is it?
<mc__> BloodyTux: enemey territory is great to,but there is no package
<mc__> Arwen:yes
<Arwen> mc__, oh... yay
<BloodyTux> :(
<Arwen> anyawy, mc__, tried Nexuiz? :-)
<BloodyTux> anything like risk?
<Sanne> http://www.linux-gamers.net/ is a nice site for games
<mc__> Arwen: of course! but i get owned all the time ;(
<mc__> BloodyTux: Lux
<Arwen> mc__, same :-\
<Arwen> mc__, and it kernel panics my system... that's ATI for you
<mc__> Arwen: btw: are you running Beryl on XGL or AIGLX?
<Arwen> mc__, AIGLX
<mc__> Arwen: hehe,ATI sucks all the time,im proud to be an nvidia user
<Arwen> mc__, with the state of ATI, Intel cards run better and faster :-\
<mc__> Arwen: have you tried XGL? it seems to offer better performance sometimes
<Arwen> no.... XGL = fail
<mc__> Arwen: have ya tried it with the lates driver? or with that one in the packages?
<Arwen> mc__, fglrx = fail too...
<BloodyTux> any snes emulators?
<Arwen> BloodyTux, yes, fceu
<BloodyTux> gotcha
<coreymon77> BloodyTux: also zsnes
<BloodyTux> k
<coreymon77> BloodyTux: which i personally think is better
<coreymon77> BloodyTux: zsnes can be gotten through apt
<mc__> Arwen: is your card suppoerted?
<coreymon77> anybody know of a kubuntu n64 emulator
<Arwen> mc__, yeah, borderline - it's r370
<mc__> coreymon77: google knows it
<soulrider> hey guys, in Open office calc i pasted some values, they are all similar to 1.3177304 but open office just shows 1.32
<soulrider> i need it to show the whole value because i gotta copuy them into scilab
<Arwen> coreymon77, there is one, but it's not in the repositories because of legal issues
<soulrider> any ideas ?
<mc__> soulrider: you can somewhere change the precision,number format or something
<mc__> Arwen: well,who needs Beryl anyways?
<Arwen> mc__, oh no, beryl works, but anything that's seriously GPU intensive causes kernel panics..
<BloodyTux> anyone here play poker2d?
<soulrider> if i click the thing it shows the whole number, but if i dont it shows an aproximation
<twobrandys> stoft|away: its nearly midnight here
<soulrider> mc__: i like having beryl around, makes my desktop feel frendlier
<soulrider> and windows users pee their pants
<Arwen> soulrider, lol, Aero...
<mc__> i just need it to show off
<mc__> Aero is nothing against Beryl
<Gh0st75> coreymon77 still no luck. i think there may be an issue with the system time on Kubuntu tho, it was 2 hours ahead, so i reset it to the correct time (after trying the commands again), and now when i try the commands it seems i have to wait for the time to match to what it was before
<coreymon77> oh damn
<Arwen> mc__, hehe, dunno, only Beryl feature I really use are the animations and the window picker
<coreymon77> i remember that
<coreymon77> that happened to me
<Arwen> oh yeah... opacify is great too
<Gh0st75> before changing the time the error i would get was Error  for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A)
<Gh0st75> SET failed on device ath0; No such device
<Gh0st75> when i tried eth0 instead of ath0, i'd get the same first error, then SET failed on device eth0; Operation not supported
<coreymon77> ath1?
<Alumin> when you alt-tab in beryl, are the window icons real-time?
<Gh0st75> ath0, ath1, eth1, all gave the same result
<Gh0st75> only eth0 gave the operation not supported error
<stoft|away> twobrandys: past midnight here
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> Gh0st75: what is your actual card
<coreymon77> Gh0st75: nvm the chipset
<Gh0st75> when i checked system settings it lists the device ID as eth0
<coreymon77> Gh0st75: what card are you using
<Gh0st75> lemme see if i can get more detailed info on the device/chipset
<coreymon77> Gh0st75: nvm the chipset
<coreymon77> Gh0st75: i want the actual card
<dsmith> there is a wiki for known problems? hmmm, ubuntu doesn't have problems
<dsmith> :P
<Arwen> dsmith, wiki.ubuntu.com
<mc__> Arwen: yeah that feature is nice,but its better on the mac...
<Arwen> what feature? lol
<mc__> Arwen: i dont use mac anymore but expose is really great
<Arwen> ah, expose :-)
<coreymon77> there is kompose
<mc__> exactly
<mc__> kompose sucks
<dsmith> Arwen: Thx, But I was commenting on the channel topic
<Arwen> only part of Aqua/Quartz that I actually like...
<Arwen> dsmith, ah
<ferret_0568> Beryl RoX!
* Arwen points out that OS X gadgets look really ugly...
<dsmith> *snicker*
<mc__> gadgets?
<ferret_0568> Why when I'm in History on the Universal Sidebar, I can't select the search box?
<Arwen> whatever they were called... stupid clock and junk that'd invade your screen if you put your mouse in the wrong place..
<coreymon77> what
<coreymon77> dashboard
<coreymon77> ?
<Arwen> hmm, there we go, I think that's it
<kendwork> hrm, is it possible to get Kubuntu 6.10 discs shipited?
<kendwork> my LUG's got an event coming up in mid-May, so "up to 10 weeks after april 19th" isn't so good :)
<Arwen> not from Canonical
<coreymon77> kendwork: yup, but you gotta pay for em
<kendwork> darn
<kendwork> and regular Ubuntu, the same?
<twobrandys>  I have IBM lenovo R60e - would Ubuntu or Kubuntu run and look better on there?
<Arwen> kendwork, yes
<kendwork> darn :)
<Arwen> I think Amazon sells Ubuntu CDs though
<kendwork> hrm, ubuntu.com faq server timeout
<kendwork> yeah.  we can burn our own.  shipits look much nicer, though
<kendwork> we prob dont have a budget to buy discs
<kendwork> ok, i'll ask the LUG members to start 'aburnin'
<kendwork> thx!
<Arwen> heh, if you need lots of em, you could buy a CD pressing machine :-)
<ferret_0568> I should burn a couple 7.04 discs
<ferret_0568> In both GNOME and KDE flavors...
<Arwen> ferret_0568, there are sets of complete Ubuntu DVDs... every package :-)
<mc__> ferret_0568: theres shipit,order some
<kendwork> thx, cya!
<flake> if I set up another user on my linux pc, how can I log into it remotely to take advantage of the 'multi-user' feature?
<flake> from windows?
<flake> or does it have to linux and how?
<LjL> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<flake> ah cool
<flake> can my pc be at the login screen or does it have to be up in order to use the vnc protocol?
<LjL> or you can use an X server for Windows. not sure the configuration is terribly easy tho
<ferret_0568> It can be at the login screen
<apus> can anyone help me get my spdif output on my soundcard working, everything else works
<ferret_0568> Or no GUI, infact
<ferret_0568> Use Xming for a X Server on Windoze
<LjL> flake: depends how you set things us, but you can have a VNC server running in the background always ready to accept connections
<flake> LjL - thanks, will look into it and will give me something else to play with
<apus> can someone name a good widget program
<kendwork> ok, quick question...
<kendwork> does anyone think Canonical has leftover 6.10's they'd be willing to ship?
<ferret_0568> SuperKaramba
<kendwork> (JUST in case :) )
<chijin> do they even ship 6.10's
<ferret_0568> Hmmm...I should try it again
<marcell__> a
<kendwork> that's my question :)
<kendwork> the site does not say they do
<kendwork> but the FAQ is inaccessible
<kendwork> we'd need discs in Davis, Calif before May 11th
<marcell__> aa
<marcell__> movies ??
<ferret_0568> No, he said LUG
<kendwork> ok, folks on #ubuntu said 6.10 was never shipped for free, anyway
<kendwork> anyway, thanks.  will need to burn :)
<ferret_0568> I would personally burn Feisty
<ferret_0568> Out tomorrow
<TheCreationist> I am trying to update from Kubuntu Edgy to Feisty, but when using the update-manager to do so, it crashes with the ever informative error: "Error calculating the upgrade..."  Any ideas?
<ferret_0568> type gpg into the terminal
<kalorin`> what's really changed in feisty?
<TheCreationist> ferret_0568: Then what?
<ferret_0568> and then when it says "Please type your message", press Ctrl+C
<TheCreationist> ...the update didn't say anything about authentication, though
<ferret_0568> Hmmm...not sure
<ferret_0568> You could ask in #ubuntu and #ubuntu+1
<dsmith> good news http://apcmag.com/5835/vendors_in_no_rush_to_ditch_xp_for_vista
<CVirus> dsmith: still .. who cares
<combatmode> Ktorrent doesn't run at all
<BloodyTux> is it just me or can no one connect to ubuntu.com?
<combatmode> not working for me
<BloodyTux> k, just making sure my internet doesn't suck
<combatmode> only bittorrent work.
<combatmode> .. There is ktorrent and bittorrent
<combatmode> what else ubunutu has
<combatmode> opss wrong channel
<dsmith> who cares? what kinf of attitude is that, we as a community should care
<kenneth_> Timeout on server
<kenneth_>  Connection was to www.ubuntu.com at port 80
<rbetzen> Hello?
<elgordo123> I'm going to be the 1 millionth person to ask... Is there a fiesty torrent out yet?
<Hasta-La-Vista> elgordo: our the 999, 988th person to ask
<Hasta-La-Vista> *your
<apecat> geez, ubuntu.com is slashdotted
<elgordo123> the ubuntu website is pretty much toast right now
<Hasta-La-Vista> lol
<Hasta-La-Vista> need more mirrors
<elgordo123> i was able to get  text version of d/l page, still shows 6.10.  hoping that feisty existed out there somewhere
<mc__> you all could just use the beta...
<elgordo123> Isn't it "the 19th" somewhere in Europe right now :)
<BluesKaj> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/7.04/  ...The Kubuntu 7.04 Beta has been removed to allow space for mirrors to fetch the upcoming Kubuntu 7.04 release. Please check back soon, or download a daily build of the desktop or alternate images.
<kenneth_> I can confirm that it is the 19th in Norway :-)
<Hasta-La-Vista> I dont know,, but 19 servers and they are still lagged...
<Hasta-La-Vista> hahaha
<mc__> elgordo123: since 1hour
<elgordo123> so mark shuttleworth is full-o-crap :)  The 19th, such BS hahaha
<elgordo123> it's the 19th somewhere dammit
<Hasta-La-Vista> 19th in Australia
<Hasta-La-Vista> China
<Hasta-La-Vista> India
<elgordo123> <-- was hoping someone would leak an early iso or torrent of feisty.   Stupid loyal employees...
<TheDebugger> ... Just the get beta and update..
<TheDebugger> I already have feisty
<mardi> just wait a week :p
<wharpix> 1:20am in germany... I'm waiting ...  oh.. I will be tired tommorow
<elgordo123> why can't we have an ubuntu store?  Apple has thier stores and they get to lineup before it opens.  I wanna store too
<Hasta-La-Vista> i'll wait before upgrading from edgy
<Hasta-La-Vista> elgordo: haha
<Hasta-La-Vista> nice idea though
<TheDebugger> And.. no more updates to the system since 2 days
<mc__> wharpix: why not just use the beta?
<Hasta-La-Vista> Ubuntu store, offer free software, but offer paid support
<elgordo123> <-- already backed up system, formatted drive, sitting by PC with CD-ROM already opened
<Hasta-La-Vista> lol
<makuseru> how can i resize a partition if i cant get on a live cd to use qtparted?
<elgordo123> <-- and a couple of pints of guiness to pass the time.   Hopefully I wont be to blasted to put CD in CD drive and reboot...
<ramiro82> hola alguien que ayuda a instalar el aMSN en Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<angasule> !es | ramiro82
<ubotu> ramiro82: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<elgordo123> Ramiro usar amsn-project.net o gaim
<elgordo123> amsn es muy rico, pero gaim (pidgin) es mas mejor
<sierra-x> !stream
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stream - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sierra-x> !es | elgordo123
<ubotu> elgordo123: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<BluesKaj> !streamtuner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about streamtuner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_IPFW> BluesKaj: i'm actually looking for a way to stream media from the home pc to here.  i'm in class and pretty bored.  but it's okay, it's a linux class
<elgordo123> que? what if I quero spanglish?  es #kubuntu-spanglish exists?
<Daisuke_IPFW> um...  no.
<BluesKaj> remote pc ?
<Daisuke-Ido> that wasn't cool.
<elgordo123> Cmon Mark--just do it- 4  8  15  16  23  42 -Execute....
<elgordo123> Release feisty..... 4  8  15  16  23  42 -execute Please...
<Sanne> :)
<apecat> heh
<Daisuke_IPFW> k, got my screen session back
<cloakable> :/
<apecat> my guess is that those poor overworked  developers will perform the following: 4  8  15  16  23  42 -execute (release feisty) --> 420
<who_> 420?
<apecat> ;P
<who_> hell yea
<elgordo123> exactly.  Guess I'll have to check back every 108 minutes to see if it has happened
<BluesKaj> april 20
<apecat> that too :P
<elgordo123> if not, then the end of the world rests solely on Mark Shuttleworths shoulders
<apecat> the ubuntu team deserves a nice 420
<elgordo123> Maybe he is too busy counting his last billion dollars and will release it after that.
<unix_infidel> w00t, one more day :)
<unix_infidel> and then probably another day after b/c servers will be overloaded.
<elgordo123> Or maybe drunk and passed out next to a playboy model at the mansion and just forgot
<elgordo123> that is the only acceptable excuse.
<elgordo123> 4  8  15  16  23  42 -Execute.  I'll be back in 108 minutes and check again
* genii sips a coffee
* BloodyTux wonders if adept will have updates soon
<ferret_0568> Does anybody know where GKrellm gets it's ACPI "THM" temperature value from?
<BloodyTux> no
<ferret_0568> Found it: /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM
<BloodyTux> ughhh firefox won't load
<ferret_0568> Trying to set up a SuperKaramba monitor
<ferret_0568> Try the BuildAMon monitor
<ferret_0568> That's what I'm using
<apecat> BloodyTux: have you checked with backuping your old firefox profile, deleting it and starting firefox?
<BloodyTux> nvm it started
<apecat> aah, k
<apus> how do I make a command in konsole like "kate" so that when the terminal is closed the program doesn't close
<BluesKaj> apus use the run command in the kmenu
<apus> I can't its in a script that is necessary to run the command
<BluesKaj> if open something the terminal it will close when the terminal is closed ...you can minmize it tho
<BloodyTux> :/ what's the command to slap someone with a fish??? or is that mirc only?
<BluesKaj> sorry i'll rephrase that : if you open something in the terminal it will close when the terminal is closed ...you can minmize it tho
<apus> I remember something about running it as a backround task
<apus> which alloud the konsole to be used for other things
<BluesKaj> apus, you can open several shells in the konsole simultaneously
<apus> yes, but I want to know how to use the background task command
<apus> nvm
<flaccid> ctrl + z ?
<BluesKaj> dunno what you mean running in the background :(
<Daisuke_IPFW> apus: add & after the command
<Sanne> apus: you can start it like thus: 'kate &' then you can run other commands from the same terminal. The apps will still close with it, though. I forgot how you prevernt that, but I read it recently, so it is possible.
<Daisuke_IPFW> for instance top &
<Daisuke_IPFW> that particular example is useless, but hey
<Tired_> Hi.  I'm trying to install kubuntu 6.10, and it wants a password...what is it?
<BloodyTux> #ubuntu-trvia. everyone join!
<Daisuke_IPFW> Tired_: it's asking for a password and username during the install
<Daisuke_IPFW> you pick one :P
<Tired_> new install, re-started x-server
<Daisuke_IPFW> that will be your username and password
<Tired_> no, it wants me to log back into the installer
<Daisuke_IPFW> on the cd?
<Tired_> yes
<Daisuke_IPFW> username ubuntu, no password
<Daisuke_IPFW> afaik
<Tired_> yup
<Tired_> thanks  :)
<Daisuke_IPFW> you're welcome
<Tired_> that's a bit of a usability issue...if you need to change your display settings before running the installer, it tells you to log out and restart the x server, but it doesn't tell you you'll need that info...
<BloodyTux> !trivia
<ubotu> The #ubuntu-trivia channel is a place for testing your brain power and having fun! We schedule themed quizzes, every Friday, to test your knowledge of your favourite operating system (Ubuntu, of course!) and keep you exercising those cranial muscles.
<Tired_> might want to add something there...
<Daisuke_IPFW> got a media server working.  though APPARENTLY i can't stream xvid :\
<Daisuke_IPFW> Tired_: agreed
<Tired_> you can't stream xvid?  why not?
<Daisuke_IPFW> i don't think xvid streams at all, though :\
<genii> ogg is better for streaming
<Daisuke_IPFW> genii: yeah, but my entire scrubs collection is xvid, and reencoding isn't an option
<Tired_> i stream xvid over my lan...it works, if not the most elegant thing
<Tired_> so I can watch stuff off the media server in the browser on my laptop
<Tired_> it would work over the net, too, but i don't have the bandwidth
<TheCreationist> Just a quick question: Is ntfs write support included in Feisty ?
<Yorokobi> !ntfs-3g | TheCreationist
<ubotu> TheCreationist: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<TheCreationist> Yorokobi: I know about that... didn't answer my question, though ;)
<Tired_> how good is NTFS read-only support, like for a network share?
<Yorokobi> TheCreationist, ask on #ubuntu+1
<Tired_> rough guess...how long should i expect the install process to take after the six pages?
<Tired_> like, should I go and get dinner, or will it be faster than that?
<giovani> 20-some minutes -- depends on a lot of things
<Tired_> dinner it is, then...i just wasn't sure...the installer starts up so fast!
<Daisuke_IPFW> Tired_: read-only is *excellent*
<Daisuke_IPFW> but write access...
<Tired_> sweet :)
<Tired_> oh, i don't need write.  i'm trying to move away from windows, but i have a lot of data still on ntfs drives
<nbogdanoff> i have twinview orientation setup for dual monitors with kubuntu. when i run a rdesktop -D its defaulting to the left monitor.  how can i set this to open on the right display?
<Daisuke_IPFW> you should be fine
<apus> I have an app that asks me for an install directory, where should I put it
<rubyn> hi
<nbogdanoff> cause when i run the same command in gnome, it will open on the monitor on the RIGHT
<rubyn> is the new release already out? what time will it be?
<nbogdanoff> both using the same xorg.conf
<Tired_> ... there's a new release?
* Tired_ just started installing 6.10
<rubyn> yes, upcoming today..
<rubyn> lol
<Yorokobi> nbogdanoff, use a rdesktop gui (tsclient). It should spawn the rdp session on the same screen as the gui initiator
<Sanne> apus: somewhere not under the government of the pakcage manager. Usual places are somewhere under /opt or /usr/local.
<rubyn> 7.04 coming today
<rubyn> it's really better i heard..
<apus> Sanne: can I give it its own directory?
<nbogdanoff> Yorokobi: im calling rdesktop from the command line.
<Tired_> figures...is there aything like apt-get upgrade?
<rubyn> ati drivers included, nvidia too..
<Sanne> apus: I always try to do that first. Most times it works.
<rubyn> i think so but... i suggest you to reinstall
<giovani> Tired_: sure, you can do an apt-get dist-upgrade -- but you might want to hold off for the new installer -- dist-upgrades are often unclean and messy
<Tired_> wil it be available tomorrow, you think?
<giovani> it should be available sometime in the next 24 hours
<apus> I need to run this executable from terminal in order for it to work, why doesn't it work when I use a shortcut (it gets as far as the splash screen)
<Sanne> apus: since it won't be in the path, you may need to put a link to the executable to /usr/local/bin (whis should be in the path). Maybe the installed does this for you, though.
<Tired_> ok.  i might as well pack it in for the night and grab the new one tomorrow, then
<Tired_> thanks for all the help, and the wicked distro  :)
<nbogdanoff> Yorokobi:  its weird too. when i change the "LeftOf" or "RightOf" setting in xorg.conf when using gnome, the icons on my desktop stay to the left monitor, yet the menu icons time, date etc all go to the right monitor
<nbogdanoff> pfft
<apus> I even have a script in the pwd of the executable that runs the executable, and when the script is run via terminal it works, but when the script is run via link it doesn't work
<apus> also, if anyone else wants to simultaneously help me with this, my sound card has two issues, its not doing stereo very well, and its spdif output isn't working
<Sanne> apus: (please type my name when talking to me so my chat client notifies me). Can have many reasons. Best would be if you could paste the error message to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<nbogdanoff> with dual monitors and Twinview setup, how can i force a GUI app to open on the left or right ?
<apus> sanne: there is no error message
<giovani> nbogdanoff: you can't
<Hasta-La-Vista> what is the package name for thunderbird 2??
<Sanne> apus: ok, what did you do exactly? Where is the executable, how do you start it when it works, and how when it doesn't?
<giovani> nbogdanoff: they're not separate displays as far as the program is conerned
<nbogdanoff> ok fair enough, i understand that from viewing the xorg.conf
<giovani> Hasta-La-Vista: it was JUST released -- it's not going to be officially available for ubuntu yet
<Hasta-La-Vista> i've been using it for months now
<Hasta-La-Vista> sheeesh
<giovani> nbogdanoff: nvidia twinview provides faked Xinerama information for programs to know where the monitors are -- but not all programs support Xinerama info
<Lam_> how do i find out what /dev my ipod is hugged up to?
<nbogdanoff> giovani: : maybe you can explain this to me. in gnome the rdresktop opens to the right, but in kde it doesnt
<Lam_> hooked*
<Lam_> o-O..
<Hasta-La-Vista> ahhh IPOD hug...
<giovani> nbogdanoff: I have no idea -- it's possible you launched it from that display (a terminal on that display)
<apus> Sanne: its /home/tim/matlab/bin/matlab, it works when I type the path and the executable into any konsole window, or when I link to it as long as the link has "run in terminal" selected
<apus> Sanne: it doesn't work when the executable is ran from a link (with "run in terminal" not selected)
<nbogdanoff> when i tweak my settings to RightOf (from LeftOf) my login prompt is all on the right side and when i get into the desktop so is the toolar with menus date time etc, but the icons on the desktop stay on the left monitor
<giovani> Hasta-La-Vista: it was released today -- if you've been using beta versions, fine, but ubuntu doesn't typically include software in beta in its repositories
<apus> Sanne: I want to be able to run it from a link or shortcut like any other program, but with no terminal open, to prevent it from closing if the terminal closes
<giovani> nbogdanoff: is that relevant?
<Hasta-La-Vista> beryl is in beta isn't it?
<Sanne> apus: what kind of file is /home/tim/matlab/bin/matlab? A binary, or a shell script?
<Hasta-La-Vista> i wont argue symantics though
<nbogdanoff> kind of. id like to know why gnome will handle this the way i want to, but kde wont
<nbogdanoff> is there a primary display setting ?
<apus> Sanne: how can I tell?
<nbogdanoff> for kde
<giovani> Hasta-La-Vista: beryl isn't included in ubuntu
<Hasta-La-Vista> yes, but its still available
<giovani> you must be using unofficial, unrelated ubuntu-compatible repositories
<apus> Sanne: this is the first line in the file "#!/bin/sh"
<nbogdanoff> giovani: ne ?
<nbogdanoff> me
<Sanne> apus: ah, so it's a shell script.
<Hasta-La-Vista> have to upgrade your source list
<giovani> nbogdanoff: no, talking to Hasta-La-Vista
<nbogdanoff> k
<giovani> Hasta-La-Vista: nonetheless, this is extremely quick to have a custom, unofficial build available -- give it time
<nbogdanoff> id just like to know why gnome will fire the window on one monitor while kde on the other
<Hasta-La-Vista> aye aye
<Hasta-La-Vista> :)
<Sanne> apus: what kind of link did you do that you want to run? Or do you just put in the path to this file and run it? With "run in terminal" checked and without?
<apus> San\
<giovani> nbogdanoff: I don't have an answer for you other than that you may have started it from a terminal on the other window -- I don't know -- it's difficult to troubleshoot a minor nuance like that over irc from what you're telling me
<apus> Sanne: just a create new application link, and type the path in
<Sanne> apus: ok
<giovani> Hasta-La-Vista: in the meantime -- consider using kmail -- it's far better than thunderbird 1.5 -- we'll see if they fixed a lot of the problems in 2.0
<nbogdanoff> i cant drag an icon from one monitor to the next?
<Hasta-La-Vista> i dont like kmail, I have used it
<nbogdanoff> ah
<nbogdanoff> der
<apus> Sanne: for some reason it wanted to be put into /home/tim but I put it into /home/tim/matlab, is the fact that its in my user directory going to cause me problems (i will be the only user ever on this machine)
<Hasta-La-Vista> besides kmail does not have a windows port
<giovani> nbogdanoff: you cannot drag icons on your desktop to the other monitor?
<Sanne> apus: funny. I have a hand installed firefox from mozilla.com that is also started with a shell script. But that works like you want to. I can try to look at this matlab start script if you want, maybe I find something. If you want me to, please paste it to the pastebin.
<nbogdanoff> i was able to had to uncheck align to grid
<giovani> Hasta-La-Vista: this is a kubuntu channel -- how is that relevant?
<Hasta-La-Vista> lol...
<apus> Sanne: the script file?
<Hasta-La-Vista> its not relevant...
<Sanne> apus: yes
<apus> !paste | apus
<nbogdanoff> giovani: so i opened a terminal from the monitor i would like to have the GUI app i call from command line to open in, and it still revers back to the other monitor
<Sanne> apus: paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Sanne> :)
<giovani> nbogdanoff: I said I didn't have an answer for you -- twinview is sort of a hack nvidia does -- it may be doing funky things, I'm not a twinview or xorg expert
<nbogdanoff> thanks for the input
<apus> Sanne: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16329/
<Sanne> apus: looking...
<giovani> nbogdanoff: try googling for 'rdesktop twinview' or 'rdesktop xinerama'
<giovani> that might yield some information
<Sanne> apus: see line 104 and following ;)
<Sanne> apus: those lines after '#' are comments, btw.
<apus> Sanne: how do I set it to show lines on the left in kate
<giovani> unfortunately, nbogdanoff left before I could give him the link that elaborated on this precise issue: http://osdir.com/ml/network.rdesktop.devel/2007-02/msg00005.html
<apus> Sanne: and I see the -desktop
<Sanne> apus: sec (you could also look at the pastebin, there are line nimbers)
<Sanne> apus: yeah, that's supposed to be needed as a command line argument for your situation.
<rbetzen> /leave
<Sanne> apus: in kate: View->Show Line Numbers or F11 (by default)
<apus> Sanne: so can I put that in the command line in the link, or should I still use script
<Sanne> apus: you can try to put this in your link: /home/tim/matlab/bin/matlab -desktop
<apus> Sanne: that dind't work, but adding it to the script and linking to the script works, Thanks!.   But now, when it loads, the gui is blank, I'm using beryl and if I leave the window open, switch to kde, it appears, then switch to beryl, and it stays just fine in beryl, the switch is annoying
<Sanne> apus: cool it kinda works. Unfortunately, I know nothing about beryl, but I heard it sometimes is messy with some applications. Maybe somebody else here could help with that?
<apus> Sanne: how are you with sound issues?
<Sanne> apus: not too good, because my soundcard just worked, so I didn't need to investigate. Sorry...
<Lam_> how do i figure out what /dev a usb device is assigned to?
<Sanne> Lam_: open a konsole window, monitor the syslog by typing: 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' (no quotes), plug in your device and watch if the log says anything helpful. I dunno if it helps, but it's worth a try.
<Lam_> Sanne: ok thanks. i'll try that
<Daisuke_IPFW> well, time to go home
<thefirstdude> where can I get the wind32codecs and mplayer for kubuntu
<thefirstdude> is there a repository I can add?
<Sanne> thefirstdude: mplayer is in the repositories, the codecs can be had here, I think: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<Sanne> thefirstdude: mplayer is in multiverse
<Sanne> gotta sleep, night all
<peanutb> join #ubuntu
<peanutb> sorry
<peanutb> missef the slash
<soulrider_> uhm, how do i start a daemon manually ?
<flaccid> soulrider_: gui or cli ?
<TheDebugger> sudo /etc/init.d/deamin start
<TheDebugger> *deamon
<ferret_0568> Does KDE have it's own on-screen keyboard?
<ferret_0568> Or should I just keep onboard
<ferret_0568> ?
<ferret_0568> I am using many sed's in succession to filter through GNOME packages to remove
<ferret_0568> First removing all the libs (the list of packages to remove is for Edgy, not Feisty), and then other stuff
<ferret_0568> Like, I want to keep all gimp stuff
<jtt> testing
<apus> I try and delete something and I get this error Could not write to file /mount/data2/.Trash-1000/info/intramurals.odt.trashinfo.
<TheCreationist> I just did a fresh install of Feisty and now my system takes a good 3 minutes to boot.  I tried running it in recovery mode and noticed a few errors.
<TheCreationist> qc timeout.  And something about xfermod... and then "Failed to recover some devices"
<TheCreationist> Any ideas?
<RawSewage> Feisty was just released, right
<RawSewage> guess not
<jtt> i heard it was delayed the other day
<jtt> any up for a kopete question actually several
<jtt> any=anyone
<apus> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hitmanWilly> feisty comes out tommorrow
<hitmanWilly> according to the website
* intelikey dreads tomarrow then...
<hitmanWilly> lol
* dwidmann wonders why ...
<hitmanWilly> channel's gonna be packed
<dwidmann> That's not necessarily a bad thing
<jtt> kopete how do i save the current open channels so the next time i start kopete those channels are active and i dont have to execut  /join every channel again
<dwidmann> I reckon the forums absorb most of that hit anyway
<hitmanWilly> dwidmann, at least initially
<dwidmann> jtt, hmm, let me check ... I know I've done it before
<jtt> dwidmann: thanks
<hitmanWilly> jtt, there should be an option to autojoin channels for a particular server
<intelikey> hitmanWilly mainly cause i'm not using feisty,  there will be new issues and i can't just say  >> #ubuntu+1
<jtt> hitmanWilly: let me check
<dwidmann> jtt, I've got it
<hitmanWilly> lol, luckily, ive been running feisty for a while now
<jtt> dwidmann: ok fire away
<dwidmann> in the account configuration for the irc server, in the advanced configuration tab
<dwidmann> "Run following commands on connect"
<intelikey> hitmanWilly then i expect you to be here     </grins>
<dwidmann> example
<dwidmann> put in /j #kubuntu
<jtt> dwidmann: ok thought that was some other sort of commands thanks
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, i'll keep my schedule open :)
<jtt> thanks again
<jtt> its been driving me nuts
<dwidmann> jtt: it is some sort of commands, you can run any, yes, even /join :D
<apus> jtt: just wondering, why not use konversation?
<jtt> apus: didnt know about it guess i will have to look at it also
<jtt> someone said that kopete was  just like  gaim so i thought i would look at it
<hitmanWilly> i like xchat myself, the detachable windows are what keeps me coming back
<jtt> i have used xchat  still just poking around to see where i want to settle
<dwidmann> I used Kopete for IRC up until I started rubbing up against a nasty memory leak ...
<apus> jtt: konversation is very easy to set up, in fact the easiest auto join feature I have ever seen in an irc client
<jtt> ok konversation is next to look at
<jtt> appreciate all the input
<jtt> someone on another channel said they released  Ubuntu, is that correct?
<jtt> i.e. not the RC the full release
<dwidmann> not yet
<dwidmann> Sometime within the next 24 hours most likely
<jtt> ok the person making the statement said it had been released, np
<dwidmann> at least, if they have released it, there haven't been any announcments of such ...
<hitmanWilly> the website still has it as tommorrow
<DaSkreech> Can I reinitialize my Kernel?
<kalorin`> konversation is just an xchat client with some options taken away
<kalorin`> most notibly you can't hide the server tabs
<kalorin`> that's hwat I miss about it
<kalorin`> xchat is the daddy though
<flaccid> you mean a frontend
<flaccid> are you sure it interfaces xchat
<flaccid> coz then that would be a dependency
<biotrox> i can't connect to my vpn server
<intelikey> DaSkreech that's called a "reboot"
<kalorin`> dude, it's seriously just flat out xchat redone
<biotrox> it said permission denied
<giovani> kalenedrael: it is not "an xchat client" -- it's not an "xchat frontend"
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Not when that's what broke it
<giovani> err
<giovani> kalorin`*
<kalorin`> install xchat and go thorugh the configs for it
<intelikey> DaSkreech some modules can be removed/reinserted
<flaccid> kalorin`: show me the proof that its made from xchat..
<giovani> flaccid: he's plain wrong ... ignore it
<kalorin`> just install xchat and go into the config tabs
<kalorin`> they're exactly the same only konversation is missing a few options
<flaccid> it might be similar and copied from xchat. but hey there is something called UI theory...
<flaccid> kalorin`: you do realise that concludes nothing!
<flaccid> so please stop saying it.
<kalorin`> mkay
<giovani> konversation has superior identity management, as well as server clustering
<kalorin`> prove me wrong
<kalorin`> xchat does clustering
<giovani> kalorin`: just go look at the sourcecode
<giovani> not well
<flaccid> kalorin`: i belive the onus of proof lies with you
<kalorin`> not well? you put several servers in th tab as someplace to connect to
<giovani> you're basing this on nothing other than visual similarities
<kalorin`> it picked through them to find one that connects
<flaccid> show us the proof that konversation is a fork of xchat..
<flaccid> i look like a dickhead, doesn't mean i am one..
<giovani> kalorin`: come into #konversation and discuss this with the developers
<intelikey> lang flaccid
<intelikey> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<flaccid> sorry
<DaSkreech> intelikey: I installed the kernel on a different machine
<DaSkreech> I think that screwed it
<flaccid> i find kalorin`'s language more offensive than mine...
<dwidmann> Far as I'm concerned the main UI for all of the larger GUI IRC programs is pretty much alike ... doesn't make any difference though
<intelikey> DaSkreech different arch ?
<kalorin`> ok maybe it's just the UI
<kalorin`> but it's like spot on the same config
<kalorin`> that's what I was basding it off of
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Nope
<kalorin`> not the UI so much but the config options being identical even on the same tabs
<kalorin`> it's kde-ified
<flaccid> kalorin`: looks mean nothing.
<flaccid> big deal
<flaccid> wasn't that the point of the project
<flaccid> can we move on
<intelikey> DaSkreech i carry kernels from one box to another all the time.... DaSkreech what you may run into is initramfs.img problems.   assuming you use one.
<intelikey> DaSkreech or if you don't use an init*.img  then it may well be the drivers you built into the kernel.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Standard dist-upgrade
<intelikey> DaSkreech tell me what you've got there, maybe i can help.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Turn on the computer (after switching the hard drive to the new machine) Boot kernel panic
<DaSkreech> reboot choose old kernel it gets half way and stops
<Ashex> how does one add a script to startup with login?
<DaSkreech> reboot choose same old kernel and take of *(#%$#)(& quiet boot and it boots fine
<DaSkreech> Come in here
<intelikey> DaSkreech ok that's probably root addressing more than kernel problem
<DaSkreech> ask how to reinit kernel
<Ashex> I just setup GCALDaemon and I want to have it startup with my login, or system, depending on how i can do it
<DaSkreech> intelikey: I guess if / has not been mounted there is a slim chance of having a log of the kernel panic?
<intelikey> DaSkreech i sujest you rebuild the initramfs.img for the kernel you want to use  on the system you want it to boot.
<intelikey> DaSkreech no chance at all.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: should locate detect the initramfs.img ?
<intelikey> it's in /boot
<Ashex> so, anyone know?
<Jucato> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<intelikey> something like  initrd.img-initramfs.img-2.6.20-12
<DaSkreech> Ashex: check inside the /etc/init.d folder
<Jucato> Ashex: ^^^^^
<DaSkreech> Jucato: He said computer didn't he?
<DaSkreech>  assuming that Ashex is a he
<Jucato> DaSkreech: <Ashex> I just setup GCALDaemon and I want to have it startup with my login, or system, depending on how i can do it
<DaSkreech> intelikey: in /boot ?
<intelikey> DaSkreech yes
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Ah my mistake. Thought he meant computer
<DaSkreech> intelikey: not there
<kiamorningslx> who can tell how can I find an ubuntu Chile chat room?
<yamathan> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<stdin> should be something like /boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-15-generic
* DaSkreech waves at TheCreationist
<intelikey> DaSkreech what do you have with init* in there
<yamathan> Hmm ...
<yamathan> Does anyone know a way to copy an .iso from a CD?
<kiamorningslx> who can tell how can I find an ubuntu Chile chat room?
<TheCreationist> DaSkreech: Hello.
<flaccid> kiamorningslx: use /list ubuntu in your irc client
<DaSkreech> kiamorningslx: What language do they speak in Chile?
<stdin> yamathan: k3b will do that
* yamathan needs to copy an install CD, but deleted the .iso file.
<kiamorningslx> Spanish
<yamathan> Really?
<stdin> yamathan: yeah, k3b does it all :)
<intelikey> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<yamathan> Man!
* yamathan loves k3b even more now.
<creadorcreativo> kiamorningslx: #ubuntu-cl
<hitmanWilly> yamathan, k3b will rip, copy, burn pretty much anything
<yamathan> <3
<Ashex> DaSkreech, ah, thanks
<yamathan> Thankyew.
<stdin> yamathan: I think it's Tools -> Copy CD
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: Still can't span audio CDs as far as I can tell
<intelikey> DaSkreech   ls /boot/init*
<yamathan> Thanks, stdin!
<stdin> :)
<hitmanWilly> DaSkreech, don't do too much of that, so i don't know
<hitmanWilly> DaSkreech, most of my ops are from disc to hdd
<DaSkreech> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16344/
<yamathan> Thanks, stdin!
<intelikey> initrd.img-2.6.20-13-386 DaSkreech   that's what the name is.  i'm sure it's an initramfs image   the differances are suttle but important.
<stdin> yamathan: no problem :)
<yamathan> Man, I can't believe just how simple so many things are in Ubuntu compared to Windows, even after a year an' a half.  XD
<kalorin`> ok so other than vim, has anyone found anything as good as ultraedit on windows?
<Minataku> intelikey: Doesn't the kernel check anyway?
<yamathan> I mean, it would take me MINUTES just to get Nero running, and it's not as feature-blistering.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Right what do I do now?
<intelikey> DaSkreech i'm assuming you want the newest one rebuilt...    sudo mkinitramfs -o initrd.img-2.6.20-13-386 2.6.20-13-386
<stdin> yamathan: just wait until the next release of k3b, version 1.0 is EVEN better :)
<TheCreationist> Just updated to Feisty, now my sound doesn't work.  Checked the volume and drivers and all that... any ideas?
<intelikey> Minataku yes if you are asking about the initrd/initramfs issue it does indeed.
<Minataku> intelikey: In which case it shouldn't really matter, right?
<Minataku> Since the kernel checks anyway
<intelikey> Minataku you could it bob the kernel doesn't look at the name.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Wait there is a new out :)
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Sweet I can update and delete that one :)
* DaSkreech does the free space dance
<intelikey> DaSkreech k
<Ashex> hmm
<apus> so what types of peeps use kubuntu
<stdin> the smart ones
<Ashex> DaSkreech, the problem with the script is that it doesn't obey the init.d rules (doesn't start with ./foo.sh start)
<apus> my campus uses red hat enterprise on the linux machines :X
<intelikey> apus geeks freeks and L-users
<intelikey> Ashex chmod
<DaSkreech> Ashex: then listen to Ubotu
<DaSkreech> !autostart | Ashex
<ubotu> Ashex: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<intelikey> wont it still need to be executable ?
<intelikey> or does kde do the   sh file.sh  thang?
<stdin> still need permissions to execute
<stdin> (i think)
<intelikey> or does kde do the   sh file.sh  thang?    :)
<intelikey> stdin think was as far as i could go there,  that's the reason i letf an out.
<intelikey> i need to finish building this box...    back in a few.
<Ashex> I've already done a chmod +x on it
<Ashex> If i do use autostart, I should be able to create a shortcut to the script itself (located in /usr/local/sbin/
<stdin> yeah, link or desktop file. both work
<apus> any free decent fortran compilers?
<stdin> !info g77
<ubotu> g77: The GNU Fortran 77 compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.4.6-10ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<apus> any fortran 95?
<intelikey> Ashex you are aware of the potential problems that a user or world writable script can cause aren't you ?
<stdin> !info gfortran
<ubotu> gfortran: The GNU Fortran 95 compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.1.1-6ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<stdin> apus: there you go :)
<hitmanWilly> fortran, that's reaching back there :)
<apus> so once I know the name of the package whats the easiest way to apt get it using the right name
<apus> hitmanwilly: im 20 years old
<stdin> apus: sudo apt-get install package
<hitmanWilly> apus, wow, and you know what fortran is? that's impressive
<pollyo> !dazuko
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dazuko - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apus> and whats the "package name"  for that particular one
<apus> hitmanWilly: actually aerospace engineers use it all the time
<stdin> apus: "gfortran"
<apus> its better for us than anything else
<hitmanWilly> apus: probably gfortran
<hitmanWilly> apus: cool, didn't know that one
<apus> something to do with no pointers in the language
<apus> I said that once and someone knew what I ment and why it mattered, I know that its the reason we do it, and sorta understand what a pointer is in other languages
<hitmanWilly> apus, cool, might have to look into that myself :)
<apus> why it makes it faster I dont know
<flaccid> apus: can we not talk about fortran again today please
<apus> lol
<hitmanWilly> apus, i HATE pointers, its why i don't know C any better than i do
<intelikey> NASA still uses the transport device built for the satern V  rockets in the 1960s           "if it aint broke, ..."
<apus> the crawler... rawr
<yurimxpxman> do any of you know where I can find the original vi for download?
<hitmanWilly> imagine commuting in that thing...i merge, NOW
<hitmanWilly> :)
<intelikey> yurimxpxman origenal.... no   very old version  check slackware
<intelikey> hitmanWilly heh.
<hitmanWilly> vi is GNU, right? maybe their site?
<intelikey> hitmanWilly not likely.
<makuseru> can i upgrade from edgy to fesity by changing edgy to feisty in my sources.lsit
<intelikey> i mean not likely that they would still have an ancient copy posted
<makuseru> ?
<jtt> yurimxpxman, find a very old AT&T unix machine it may be there
<kalorin`> hitmanWilly: you mean, "I merge Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow"
<kalorin`> (insert more o's
<kalorin`> )
<hitmanWilly> rofl
<yurimxpxman> jtt: I don't have any clue where I could find one of those. The only link I've found to it for download is now broken
<jtt> yurimxpxman, no better than that email bill joy he build it while attending berkely
<dwidmann> http://directory.fsf.org/search/fsd-search.py?q=vi
<jtt> he may have a copy of the original
<yurimxpxman> jtt: That's actually not a bad idea. I could ask Kirk if I can't get a hold of Bill Joy. Kirk's a friend of mine
<jtt> bill joy may still have a sun email  bill.joy@sun.com
<dwidmann> makuseru: why not try the dist-upgrade tool mentioned in the channel topic
<Kubuntu-Noob> anyone know how to get a PCMCIA Wifi card to work?
<yurimxpxman> jtt: I found it! :D http://ex-vi.sourceforge.net/
<hitmanWilly> wow...
<hitmanWilly> it DOES still exist
<jtt> yurimxpxman, how about those apples, great
<sparr> I need to view a lot of jpeg images and delete or skip each one.  I need it to pre-load the next image so that I don't have to wait after each one (there are thousands).  Suggestions?
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: It's much older than Gnu
<apus> how do I change a folder so that the current user can execute
<hitmanWilly> yeah, im seeing that, my nix history gets pretty fuzzy before 98
<DaSkreech> apus: You can't execute a directory?
<apus> files int he directory I mean
<intelikey> DaSkreech you must execute a dir or no cd into it
<jtt> i think he means execute files in the current directory
<intelikey> apus chmod
<DaSkreech> intelikey: I know that' I'm surprised he has one with no execute on it
<intelikey> apus what fs is it on ?
<DaSkreech> not the sort of thing that happens by accident
<apus> fs?
<stdin> apus: just make the files executeable, chmod +x file (that makes them world executable)
<stdin> FS= FileSystem
<intelikey> apus yes   what fs = file system
<apus> its ext3
<intelikey> yeah  chmod
<apus> this is in a folder that I will be doing a lot of quick coding in, is there a way I can make it so anything in this folder is executable
<intelikey> apus no
<apus> in our lab we NEVER chmod our executables, we just compile and go
<intelikey> chmod -R will set recursively     but anything new will have default perms
<apus> can I change default perms for this folder
<intelikey> apus make install generally does a chmod
<apus> make install?
<intelikey> apus not for one dir only    i don't think.
<LeeJunFan> if the fs is mounted as fat then all are executable if the fs is mounted with exec option.
<apus> its ext3
<intelikey> LeeJunFan he said ext3
<stdin> maybe with umask (in bash)
<LeeJunFan> at the lab too?
<apus> i can check, what command would I run to see the file system
<LeeJunFan> apus: mount
<intelikey> stdin umask = 000   ?    that would make  touch blah ;ls blah -l  >>> 666 perms   no?
<stdin> intelikey: 777 i think
* intelikey goes to test.
<jtt> 777  umask subtracts from 777
<apus> type "none"
<DaSkreech> Are we having a release party?
<apus> LeeJunFan:
<apus> LeeJunFan: the type is "none"
<apus> is there a better command to see the file type?
<stdin> intelikey: seems it's set to 666 if umask is 000
<intelikey> stdin that's what i said....
<hitmanWilly> umask -111?
<stdin> intelikey: I had to check, never really used it before tho
<hitmanWilly> will that work?
<intelikey> stdin you beet me to full proff  but yeah
<apus> actually, it looks like nfs
<apus> mount -l and they all say type nfs
<intelikey> hitmanWilly the dash would cause it to error
<hitmanWilly> ok, not really familair with umask
<LeeJunFan> apus: hrm, the project dir could be anything then.
<apus> i could work around it, make a script that runs the compile command, and then the chmod
<stdin> hitmanWilly: it seems to be a bash built-in, "help umask" in bash shows some usage
<intelikey> apus anything on a M$ fs is +x
<apus> can anyone recommend a good remote desktop program to connect to a windows server
<sparr> apus: krdc
<giovani> rdesktop?
<intelikey> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<intelikey> apus the short answer is "yes".
<intelikey> :)
<kamui> I think I finally got my laptop running perfectly, the pen works great, I still can't rotate the screen or use the tablet pc's special buttons, but things are looking good (its a convertible).  The only issue I have is since I did an apt-get install kde and later and apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, every apt-get I do now says I have unused packages and seems to want to dispose of everything I have kde related
<hitmanWilly> oh, duh...my handy book here says you can use symbolic cmds with umask ie +x
<kamui> anyway to clear the apt- autoremove "queue"?
<DaSkreech> Expected more people
<hitmanWilly> err, actually -x in this case
<Rictoo> http://rafb.net/p/wrgOIs92.html
<Rictoo> Can someone tell me why ndiswrapper is just plain-out not working? =/
<apus> any way we can get our hands on the torrent being released tomorrow?  I have 1 mbyte uplink
<apus> I could seed
<kalorin`> so anyone have an editor that compares well with ultraedit on windows?
<kalorin`> that's the one thing I've yet to find
<kalorin`> (other than a way to make photoshop run outside of vmware)
<apus> kalorin`: well, I downloaded ultraedit for windows once I saw how good kate was
<TheDebugger> Try virtualbox, you could be surprised.. like me
<TheDebugger> ( Like vmware but better imo )
<kamui> kalorin`: I love vim
<kamui> no better editor
<kamui> maybe emacs
<kalorin`> kamui: yeah vim is very nice
<kalorin`> but ultraedit has some features that are just too nice
<kamui> conversion of values
<kamui> syntax for every language
<kamui> etc?
<apus> kalorin`: try kate, you cant go wrong, block edit mode, mass commenting, line numbering, and it supports syntax for most lanugages
<intelikey> kalorin` i like "mc -e "
<kamui> vimscripts.org can fix it
<kalorin`> k I'll give it a whirl
<kamui> if you're really desparate, notepad++ runs in wine ;)
<kalorin`> vim I'd like to use mouse support for
<kamui> kalorin`: and you could always try to run ultraedit in hine
<kalorin`> well ultraedit runs in wine
<kalorin`> if you want to call that running
<kamui> kalorin`: try gtk vim or kvim
<kalorin`> it's WAY slow
<kamui> for vim w/ a gui
<kamui> kalorin`: really?
<intelikey> mc does mice
<flaccid> whats wrong with the k programs like kate and kdevelop
<kamui> nothing
<kamui> I suggested kvim
<kalorin`> well there's just a ton to sift through
<kalorin`> thus I ask what folks are using and work from those suggestion
<kamui> kate is weak, and kdevelop is more of a pure ide then text editor
<kalorin`> it helps filter
<intelikey> flaccid they are tied to a gui
<flaccid> i don't understand the problem here
<flaccid> why iskate weak?
<kalorin`> no problem
<kamui> I like vim/and its gtk,qt,kde variants because no matter what enviroment you're in, you have an extremely powerful editor available
<hitmanWilly> ok, nevermind on the umask thing :)
<kamui> that doesn't change
<flaccid> i use it all day
<kalorin`> kate is pretty good
<kamui> I hate kate, but thats a personal feeling
<kamui> its like using notepad
<kalorin`> I just end up doing a ton of data manipulation day in and day out
<flaccid> im a programmer and don't see what features you could possibly need..
<kamui> only useful for quick viewing files if anything
<kalorin`> hex editing would be nice
<flaccid> well use a hex editor then
<kamui> flaccid: Im willing to bet 80% of us here are programmers
<yurimxpxman> I just installed the original vi, but it's not displaying anything on the screen when I open a file, except '"README" 145 lines, 6062 characters'. What am I doing wrong here?
<kalorin`> macros I didn't see
<apus> I do all of my programming in kate
<intelikey> comparing kate with notepad  is like comparing  kde with twm
<flaccid> kamui: i'm willing to be thats incorrect
<kalorin`> I have eclipse for programming
<intelikey> they both run in a gui....   that's about the end of the comparison
<flaccid> it depends what you are coding. if you need more features than editing, thats what IDEs are for..
<kamui> there in lies the beauty of vim
<kamui> its an ide/text editor/ultimate editor.
<apus> anyone know where I can get info on seeding the torrent for tomorrow
<imagine> vi sux
<kalorin`> vim is very powerful, no question
<jtt> yurimxpxman, original vi was not gui only command line
<kalorin`> I love vim
<DaSkreech> !adeptcrashfix
<flaccid> but what features specifically are you talking about?
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<imagine> I only use vi for editing config file
<yurimxpxman> jtt: I'm running it in a terminal
<flaccid> its cool to say its ultimate but why
<kamui> flaccid: I say that because it can do just about anything
<kamui> you want it to do
<jtt> yurimxpxman, ok type :1  see it it goes to line 1 of the file
<flaccid> kamui: thats a useless comment. it can't cook eggs for me
<jtt> yurimxpxman, thats  colon followed by 1
<yurimxpxman> jtt: Thanks! That works! :D How do you show more than one line at a time then?
<kamui> flaccid: that was also a useless comment, who wants a text editor to cook eggs
* intelikey 's been trying for a month to get vim to make his bed
<kamui> :)
<hitmanWilly> i do...
<jtt> yurimxpxman, :1,5p
<flaccid> kamui: you never specified a limit. you said that it can do just about anything
<sonicchao> Okay. you know the backround in konqueror?
<hitmanWilly> it would save me a lot of work
<hitmanWilly> :)
<jtt> yurimxpxman, you ar taxing my memory
<yurimxpxman> jtt: You are my hero! :D
<kamui> well flaccid: for a programmer I can understand that you really think the sky's the limit
<flaccid> so if you have no actual argument for vim..
<sonicchao> (say you were looking at trash:/ how do I change the background behind the icons?)
<flaccid> its called UoD
<jtt> yurimxpxman, it takes most of the commands you would normally type at the prompt
<jtt> in the gui that is
<kamui> but in all seriousness, it can be used for almost anything related to text editing and data entry
<kamui> and it can be done on almost every platform
<yurimxpxman> jtt: I've always used vim. I had no idea you had to tell vi to display the text. That seems a bit strange to me.
<apus> saying java is good because it works on all platforms is like saying anal sex is good because it works on all genders
<flaccid> please define 'almost anythign related to text editing'
<jtt> yurimxpxman, that was what we used before the gui's came along
<flaccid> it might be a good idea to read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universe_of_discourse
<kamui> I'ts been defined enough.
<yurimxpxman> jtt: What did you start out on?
<kamui> if you want to continue to be an ass, lets at least move onto a different topic
<flaccid> it hasn't been defined at all
<kalorin`> I only want omlets with mushrooms, salsa, onions, and maybe some chicken
<kalorin`> so if it'll do that, I'm happy
<kalorin`> otherwise spare the eggs
<kalorin`> ;)
<jtt> yurimxpxman, better yet  try to use  ed   that is the original UNIX editor written by someone at Bell Labs that worked with Kernigan and Richie and Thompson
<jtt> yurimxpxman, it is really fun
<yurimxpxman> jtt: that'd be a terrific experience.
<flaccid> this is the most useless off-topic conversation i've had for at least half a day in this channel..
<yurimxpxman> jtt: what was your first machine?
<kamui> speaking of which, when DID you actually get invited into the conversation
<kamui> oh wait, it was my fault.
<intelikey> flaccid ummm two hours  but who's counting
<apus> why put the emphasis on "did"
<jtt> yurimxpxman, pdp 1145  tape boot  select the  077777777  switches real fun
<flaccid> intelikey: how can we make it stop
<flaccid> !off-topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yurimxpxman> jtt: what OS were you running?
<kamui> emphasising of didn't seem right there.
<flaccid> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<DaSkreech> sonicchao: It's in the Konqueror config
<intelikey> flaccid we could call the opps  and get our buts baned ?
<stdin> nah, all the ops are sleeping now
<stdin> best not to disturb them
* intelikey puts his nurses "we" back on the shelf befor someone misreads.
<DaSkreech> are the torrents up for Feisty?
<DaSkreech> When does this chan become offically Feisty support?
<stdin> DaSkreech: when it's released :)
<DaSkreech> stdin: that's UTC right?
<sonicchao> DaSkreech: I've looked.
<flaccid> heh
<intelikey> DaSkreech or the second tuesday of next week....
<DaSkreech> Hmm I have to add nutrional info to Catfish in Krecipe
<stdin> when the ISO is out, and I get an email with the subject "feisty is out", then i'll stop sending people to +1
<stdin> :p
<DaSkreech> stdin: reasonable
<DaSkreech> Hey
<DaSkreech> speaking of hybrid where is Hawkwind?
<sonicchao> DaSkreech: It is in appearance, isn't it?
<DaSkreech> sonicchao: Not sure
<sonicchao> DaSkreech: D: I have looked through appearance, and I can confirm that it ain't there.
<DaSkreech> Okie :)
<ferret_0568> Does anybody know of a cool Mac OS X-like Dock that is in a Ubuntu package?
<DaSkreech> !dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> We don't have dock factiod yet?
<ferret_0568> He's a serious bot, he doesn't mess with GUI stuff
<DaSkreech> really?
<DaSkreech> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sonicchao> lol
<ferret_0568> Nah, not really
<DaSkreech> Can't get more GUI than that :)
<hitmanWilly> !kooldock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kooldock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sonicchao> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<ferret_0568> !info kooldock] 
<ubotu> kooldock: Dock for KDE with cool visual enhancements. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 521 kB, installed size 964 kB
<hitmanWilly> !info kooldock
<sonicchao> Yeah, you can.
<ferret_0568> I'll try it out
<ferret_0568> ...after I get GNOME purged
<intelikey> ferret_0568 the "] " a typo ?
<ferret_0568> Yeah
<DaSkreech> ferret_0568: really fat fingers?
<ferret_0568> No
<ferret_0568> Really skinny fingers
<DaSkreech> Oh its by the enter key?
<intelikey> i'm a little surprised that ubotu let you by with it.
<dryribs> anybody have a minute to help me with a %^& mp3 problem.  I'm (obviously) a new user.
<ferret_0568> I don't type the correct way
<DaSkreech> !mp3 | dryribs
<ubotu> dryribs: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dryribs> thanks
<ferret_0568> dryribs? I would like Ribs, not dry Ribs! dryribs, can you get me some real Ribs?
<dryribs> sorry man, these are only dry
<ferret_0568> ...
<ferret_0568> I'm about to remove GNOME
<intelikey> you aren't from wonded knee are you ?
<ferret_0568> No
<ferret_0568> I'm not
<dryribs> Does the default location of the multiverse packages vary based on what geographic location I selected when I installed Kubuntu?
<ferret_0568> travis@ubuntulaptop:~/Desktop$ sed -e 's/ lib[^ ] *//g' Packages\ to\ remove\ n\'\ purge | sed -e 's/ gimp[^ ] *//g' | sed -e 's/ gaim[^ ] *//g' | sed -e 's/ shared-mime-info[^ ] *//g' > test
<ferret_0568> This is a small window
<ferret_0568> I don't really know how to use sed, I got that trick from #bash
<bill_k> just got the kubuntu 20070417 and booted to livecd.  Bluetooth keyboard + mouse not working.  (had the same issue with 6.10) Can anyone help me out?
<intelikey> dryribs "deb http://www.<country code here>.ubuntu*"
<sonicchao> I've never actually heard of a case where keyboards do work that are wireless.
<stdin> intelikey: www?
<dryribs> the reason I ask, is that I can't apt-get the  libxine-extracodecs package
<intelikey> dryribs in the /etc/apt/sources.list
<stdin> intelikey: shouldn't it be <country code>.archive.ubuntu.com
<intelikey> stdin no www in yours ?
<stdin> intelikey: none
<intelikey> stdin ah yeah archive.ub
<dryribs> I uncommented my sources.list file... Would it be possible that the canada location wouldn't have the file?
<DaSkreech> ferret_0568: What are you doing?
<intelikey> stdin hmmmm.
<stdin> dryribs: post the file to pastebin and we'll have a look at it for you
<intelikey> dryribs did you update after you altered the file ?
<DaSkreech> dryribs: did you add in the word multiverse?
<stdin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bill_k> sonicchao: it's the logitech dinovo.  The bluetooth pairs by hardware I believe (via connect button on usb adapter and keyboard + mouse) and works in bios and booting.   But once the gui loads it dies
<dryribs> ok, hold on.  I have updated since (I changed it last night)
<ferret_0568> DaSkreech: removing GNOME
<DaSkreech> ferret_0568: Shouldn't you be able to remove some glibs and get rid of it?
<intelikey> gconf
<bill_k> intelikey: any ideas on getting my keyboard working ;)
<ferret_0568> No
<pedro> hi, anyone brazilian, for help me?
<stdin> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<pedro> thaks
<pedro> thanks
<dryribs> the contents of my sources.list file is now pastebin'd to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16355/
<ferret_0568> There will be some libs required by GNOME that are also required by KDE
<ferret_0568> My package list for removing GNOME is for Edgy, not Feisty
<intelikey> bill_k maybe try setting xorg to   NOT touch the keymap  ?
<ferret_0568> So I had to filter out the libs with this: sed -e 's/ lib[^ ] *//g' Packages\ to\ remove\ n\'\ purge
<intelikey> bill_k no not really.
<bill_k> intelikey: how do I do that?  just commenting out lines?
<stdin> dryribs: yeah, multiverse isn't there, I'll add it, then you can copy it back
<dirgedoll> whats a fun game for kde to dl out of adept. :)  No preferences, just looking fomr something else that is fun
<bill_k> tuxracer?
<kalorin`> open arena
<dirgedoll> ok
<kalorin`> not sure it's adept
<stdin> dryribs: use this one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16356/
<dryribs> isn't it in line 26 and 27?  is there a good resource on the web for modifying the file?
<dryribs> thanks stdin
<intelikey> bill_k i don't know if xorg can read a raw keyboard.      sorry.       you might ask in #xorg        also you can ask in #ubuntu   someone in there may have that hardware.
<dirgedoll> if it isn't adept, is it synaptic?
<DaSkreech> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<stdin> dirgedoll: ever tried frozen-bubble ?
<bill_k> intelikey: thanks :)
<dirgedoll> no i havent
<ferret_0568> frozen-bubble is awesome!
<ferret_0568> Ever try Enemy Territory?
<stdin> dirgedoll: it's a cool game, you HAVE to try it
<ferret_0568> gl-117, supertux?
<dirgedoll> ok
<ferret_0568> TORCS, GTetrinet, Armagetron Advanced, all free
<ferret_0568> I love Linux!
<sonicchao> DaSkreech: View -> Configure background
<DaSkreech> sonicchao: Duh! it's not in the config at all
<DaSkreech> Where it would be obvious to put it
<intelikey> bill_k also a test you might preform    boot to the full system and hit   [ctrl] +[alt] +[f1]     see if it will drop you in a console.     test the magic sysrq  keys too.
<DaSkreech> Of course!!!!
<dirgedoll> no but i will hehe
<intelikey> !sysrq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysrq - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sonicchao> I know D:
<ferret_0568> So much free and great stuff!
<ferret_0568> I'll get a screenshot...
<bill_k> intelikey: I can only get to ctrl + alt+ f1 before the login screen loads.  Once it's loaded, nothing works, even in the virtual termnals.  I can boot to recovery mode though
<jbrouhard> Anyone have trouble upgrading edgy to fiesty ?
<jbrouhard> i just ran the installation instructions on the FiestyUPgrades page
<jbrouhard> and I don't see anything that says "Version UPgrade"
<intelikey> bill_k ok then you have tested....   that info is useful, i just don't have the answers for you.
<bill_k> intelikey: how do I kill bluetooth?
<intelikey> bill_k   kill the pid    or   sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth* stop
<bill_k> ok
<bill_k> will try it, lol
<uranos> kubunmtu con que estas
<bill_k> because I figure the system has usb support but not bt when booting.  So If I kill bt support, maybe it will work?
<uranos> en que version
<intelikey> bill_k if you have another box you can connect to that with you should be able to do lots of trubble shooting in and  ssh
<intelikey> and/an
<reldruh> Can somebody please help me solve a problem I'm having with mounting a samba share in my fstab file? I keep getting Access Denied errors and nothing I've tried has fixed them
<intelikey> stdin your phone is ringing
<bill_k> intelikey: I'm in a college dorm so I've been stealing a keyboard from the computer lab downstairs :)
<jtt> since they have declared the RC canidates will RC's be the Final Release or will they make changes then Release Final
<jtt> depending on the bugs that is
<intelikey> depending on the bugs
<stdin> intelikey: huh?
<intelikey> jtt if you update right now.  chances are you will have the release version.
<intelikey> stdin see reldruh
<jtt> intelikey, well i have all the RC's a/o  4/15  and 4/17
<stdin> ahh
<jtt> intelikey, so i wondered if they will be the Finals
<stdin> reldruh: post your fstab to pastebin please
<Kubuntu-Noob> anybody have some smartz they could lend to a noob?
<peanutb> does anyone know how to tell why my laptop is shuttingdown randomly when encoding mp3s (with Liblame)?
<intelikey> jtt that i couldn't say.   but if you are running feisty and you update now.  it's not likely that there will be any major change tomarrow.
<ferret_0568> http://travism.hopto.org/~travis/Screenshots/KDE/My_Cool_KDE_Desktop.png
<jtt> intelikey, yeah figured as much thanks
<intelikey> Kubuntu-Noob yeah.    stay away from computers.  they'll ruin your sex life.
<reldruh> stdin: http://www.pastebin.ca/447549
<ferret_0568> There'
<ferret_0568> There's my cool KDE desktop
<Kubuntu-Noob> running livecd and sudo depmod -a complains "Read-only file system"
<peanutb> ferret_0568, where is the wallpaper from?
<bill_k> ferret_0568: aaah Java!!!
<stdin> reldruh: do you need to supply a username/password to access aaron-server/Music ?
<Kubuntu-Noob> about lib/modules/2.6.18-kanotix-l/modules
<intelikey> Kubuntu-Noob yeah you can't alter the system files on a cd.
<justin_myrick> i cannot run the kubuntu 6.10 live cd. it freezes saying there are errors on hdc (my cdrom drive), does anyone have any tips?
<Kubuntu-Noob> oh so thats not a ramdrive or something
<Kubuntu-Noob> so if I install to HD it should work
<intelikey> should
<Kubuntu-Noob> that  step at least
<intelikey> yes
<reldruh> stdin: not to browse it using smb:/. When I put in a username and password I still get the error message. When I just put a username and no password I get 'anonymous login successful' but then access denied
<Kubuntu-Noob> trying to get wifi to work
<Kubuntu-Noob> found a forum artical that says I need to do
<justin_myrick> hello?
<DaSkreech> leileilol: hey
<Kubuntu-Noob> sudo depmod -a           after ndiswrapper -i w511.inf
<Kubuntu-Noob> got past the ndiswrapper step
<stdin> reldruh: can you mount manually "sudo mount -t smbfs //aaron-server/Music /home/aaron/Media/Music" ?
<Kubuntu-Noob> but does this mean theres no way to get wifi working from live-cd ?
<ferret_0568> http://www.kuznetsov.uklinux.net/gallery-linux-tuxperience.php
<justin_myrick> hello?
<justin_myrick> hello
<justin_myrick> hello
<justin_myrick> hello
<justin_myrick> hello
<justin_myrick> hello
<justin_myrick> hello
<justin_myrick> hello
<justin_myrick> hello
<reldruh> stdin: no, same error message
<stdin> asking for a ban there justin_myrick
<Dr_willis> hmm
<stdin> reldruh: what is the exact error message?
<justin_myrick> sry
<ferret_0568> http://www.kuznetsov.uklinux.net/gallery-jokes-laptop.php
<dryribs> thanks <stdin>, you saved my life.
<reldruh> stdin: "8427: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)"
<intelikey> Kubuntu-Noob yeah, i could be mistaken but i believe you are trying to rewrite the actual file on the cd  when you issue the  depmod command.  they weren't really expecting people to alter the kernel on the live
<stdin> dryribs: no problem :)
<ferret_0568> Apparently, that's Bill Gates trying to crush Tux
<ferret_0568> Tux wins though :-D
<Kubuntu-Noob> tux is the penguin right?
<intelikey> of course.  cause he's   really really cool
<ferret_0568> Yeah, the Linux mascor
<ferret_0568> mascot*
<stdin> reldruh: what if you try cifs, instead on smbfs "sudo mount -t cifs //aaron-server/Music /home/aaron/Media/Music"
<intelikey> penguin  cool  play on words...
<intelikey> never mind
* intelikey shakes head and goes back to...
<bobstro> ferret_0568: no Kill Bill wallpapers?
<ferret_0568> I believe there are some on that site
<bobstro> ferret_0568: my fave, though damned hard to look at after an hour or so. too bright.
<reldruh> stdin: "mount error: could not find target server. TCP name aaron-server/Music not found. No ip address specified and hostname not found" When I substitute the ip address of my server I get "mount error 13 = Permission denied"
<ferret_0568> http://www.kuznetsov.uklinux.net/gallery-jokes-mnt-tuxmore.php
<kermit_> I need some video card advice any video card gurus in here?
<intelikey> !nv | kermit_
<ubotu> kermit_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stdin> reldruh: you used sudo?
<kermit_> actaully on what card to get
<dirgedoll> thanks for the wallpaper
<reldruh> yes stdin
<dirgedoll> ferret
<stdin> kermit_: avoid ATI like the plague
<intelikey> kermit_ atm i'd have to say "not ati"
<bobstro> installing kubuntu to a removable usb drive, i changed the target for grub to (sd0,0) and install keeps crashing writing grub out. i thought i'd done that previously on a different box, but no luck twice here. any suggestions on how to complete the install?
<kermit_> lol that is what I currently have and that is why I am asking :-)
<ferret_0568> http://www.kuznetsov.uklinux.net/gallery-jokes-against.php
<Kubuntu-Noob>  thanks for the tips intelikey   gonna install to hd now
<intelikey> kermit_ that may change  but ati is very non-free  even anti-free
<kermit_> I currently have a 9600 w/256MB would a inexpensive FX5200 w/128 be a "ok" choice?
<Dr_willis> bobstro,  I recall the 'ubuntu hacks' book had a chapter on doing that.. but that was for the older ubuntu. Never tried a usb drive install myself. Perhaps check the forums.
* intelikey don't drink anti-frees
<Dr_willis> bobstro,  what version you trying to install?
<dirgedoll> lol
<bobstro> it's kubuntu 6.10
<stdin> reldruh: try putting a username and pass then, "sudo mount -t cifs (IP-Address)/Music /home/aaron/Media/Music -o user=(USERNAME),password=(PASSWORD)"
<Cosmo_> in the nvidia-settings it is no longer showing my second monitor or letting me make adjustments to it like I was able to do before, how do I fix this?
<intelikey> Cosmo_ first Q. what changed ?     did you install something? remove something ?  update something ?
<reldruh> stdin: still "mount error 13= Permission denied"
<bobstro> Dr_willis: i suppose i should wait a couple days and use the newer version, but just want to get this done.
<jtt> bobdhicks, are you getting this prompg   grub>
<jtt> wrong bob
<jtt> bobstro, are you getting this prompt   grub>
<stdin> reldruh: hmm, try mounting to somewhere else, like /mnt
<bobstro> jtt: me? no. all in the gui installer. it stops with something like "unable to install grub... fatal error". (i'm restarting it now to get exact details).
<stdin> bobstro: sd0,0 ? that doesn't look right
<jtt> bobstro, ok my mistake keep on keepin on
<intelikey> (hd0,0)
<reldruh> stdin: same thing. Could it be a problem with my smb.conf file? Or something on the server itself?
<ferret_0568> Here's a good one: http://www.kuznetsov.uklinux.net/gallery-6-penguin-coffee.php
<bobstro> stdin: well, it defaults to (hd0,0) (from memory, re-running now) but i want it on usb drive.
<dirgedoll> mmm penguiny
<Cosmo_> intelikey: I'm not sure, don't think I installed anything it was fine one time then the next time I restarted it didn't have as many options
<intelikey> ferret_0568 two is the limit.
<stdin> reldruh: smb.conf is for the samba server, so that's not it, looks more like it the win server not letting you connect
<stdin> bobstro: grub's different, it would be (hd1,0) or something like it
<ferret_0568> two is the limit on what?
<reldruh> stdin: win server? There aren't any windows computers on my network
<bobstro> also, i have to pop out and reformat the target (/dev/sda2) before installer will go part partition designation screen. complains no root selected, even though i have.
<Cosmo_> intelikey: I didn't install but I did enable beryl
<intelikey> ferret_0568 spam
<bobstro> stdin: ah, ok. maybe i'm just being a bonehead. it doesn't give hints, and my memory is likely the part broken. lemme try hd1,0
<intelikey> Cosmo_ that could be it.
<ferret_0568> spam? I figured people would like those
<stdin> reldruh: replace "win" with "samba" :)
<dirgedoll> I did
<Cosmo_> intelikey: any way to fix it?
<jtt> bobstro, are you using the latest feisty
<intelikey> !beryl | Cosmo_
<reldruh> stdin: ah. Why wouldn't it be letting me connect? I've set this up before. I don't know why it's not working now...
<ubotu> Cosmo_: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<stdin> bobstro: you may have to add hd1 to the /boot/grub/device.map
<intelikey> you can ask in  ^
<jtt> bobstro, because that bug in partman was fixed a while back
<stdin> reldruh: something in the servers config
<intelikey> Cosmo_ maybe someone in  ated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ -
<intelikey>           Help in #ubuntu-effects  ca
<intelikey> ooops  scroll cought that one.
<ferret_0568> Maybe I should go into #ubuntu-offtopic and see if people like those
<bobstro> jtt: no, edgy.
<jtt> everyone should be downloading the  daily-live  cd's they are the RC's
<Dr_willis> bobstro,  im using the Feisty RC now. :)
<jtt> bobstro, ok not the same
<nach> Hi all
<intelikey> Cosmo_  you can ask in #ubuntu-effects    was what i was trying to say.
<ferret_0568> Feisty is very stable
<reldruh> stdin: so I should keep playing with the config on my server?
<stdin> yeah
<intelikey> linux in general is pretty stable
<nach> enyone have a msi-megabook m670 ?
<nach> enyone have a msi-megabook m670 ?
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: lol, you just installed the fiesty rc?
<Dr_willis> unix_infidel,  3 days ago
<Dr_willis> i always seem to do it this way :)
<nach> enyone have a msi-megabook m670 ?
<Dr_willis> avoide the rush.
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: you just going to apt-get dist-upgrade to the final?
<apus> anyone know who I should talk to about seeding the distro
<Dr_willis> unix_infidel,  i allready have as far as i can tell. I think the repos are 'locked' with no new updates in the last day or so.
<intelikey> nach you asked that already.   try discribing your issue and see if anyone responds.
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: really?!
<bobstro> ugh. ok drive just dropped off. i'll try again with release of feisty in a couple of days.
<unix_infidel> you think? who's your sourc?E
<Dr_willis> unix_infidel,  i THINK i heard that mentioned in #ubuntu earlier.
<nach> just checking intelikey....
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: i dont hang on your every word :P
<Dr_willis> let me just apt-get update and see
<unix_infidel> unlike some in here :)
<apus> Dr_willis: How do I update to the final?  I have 7.04 beta now
<Dr_willis> apt-get update, apt-get upgrade :)
<unix_infidel> i'm almost CERTAIN that the repos will be updated tomorrow.
<Dr_willis> there may be a dist-update thang. Not srue. :)
<intelikey> dist-
<unix_infidel> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dr_willis> new updates new bugs.. and then the next day it begins again.
<Dr_willis> so why wait! heh heh
<intelikey> unix_infidel almost certain....   but probably not.
<nach> lol
<bobstro> and upgrades to feisty from edgy are going to be painless, right?
<Dr_willis> ive not had a update for like a day now i think.  i tend to let it do that stuff at night.
<intelikey> bobstro who's been propogating that lie ???
<Dr_willis> upgrades and painless? Heh heh.. yea right
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: apt fetched updates?
<nach> not but isnt really necesary for the moment bobstro
<Dr_willis> theres a reason i always keep /home on its own hd. and do clean installs.
<Dr_willis> unix_infidel,   i normally check every midnight here. nothing from yesterday at least.
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: lol, wont take but a second to do it know.
<nach> well gl people c u later bye
<unix_infidel> now*
<Dr_willis> i bet the update servers will be getting hammered tomorrow.
<apus> how do I completely remove something that was "apt-get"ed
<Dr_willis> does it always seem that OpenOffice gets updated like every day for the first few weeks after a new release?
<unix_infidel> i got too many things to do to wait for a 300MB download to finish
<intelikey> <nach> well graphics library people cause unique later bye    ???
<stdin> apus: apt-get --purge remove package
<Trollaxor> I was referred here by RMS.
<unix_infidel> especially when servers are getting sucked dry.
<intelikey> root means square ?
<apus> I've done that stdin, but when I apt-get update it tries and grab it again
<Trollaxor> No.
<intelikey> stalman who ?
<james> what yo all up 2
<james> this is prety boring
<Trollaxor> It could be any root.
<Trollaxor> Cube root, forth root...
<Trollaxor> Radical is square root.
<stdin> apus: that would be because something depends on it then
<kermit_> would you guys assume that the little snags I receive while running Beryl/aiglx are because of my ati card? I have an athlon XP 1600 with 768 Ram
<luke__> around here we use sudo
<intelikey> google rms Trollaxor
<kermit_> with radeon 9600 256MB
<intelikey> kermit_ i might assume it's beryl
<bobstro> Dr_willis: /home is actually an nfs mount here, so that part is no big deal. so long as i can get nis going quickly, sounds like a fresh install is the way to go.
<Dr_willis> kermit_,   the fact taht ati has 'issues' and that beryl  is a bit of a work in progress also. :)
<hitmanWilly> kermit_, ati's always been buggy on nix, plus beryl itself is a bit buggy in its own right
<luke__> I probably missed this earlier...
<Trollaxor> I heard that Linux is dying.
<luke__> but does anyone know exactly when the new isos are out?
<Dr_willis> Trollaxor,  "Tales of its death are greatly exaggerated"
<luke__> (it's midnight on the east coast and europe now.)
<kermit_> ok so a nvidia may not be of any help right now in your opinion?
<Kubuntu-Noob> better not die
<bobstro> Trollaxor: yes, the insurgency is having its last gasp too.
<apus> does ktorrent support encryption
<Kubuntu-Noob> I am just getting into it
<Kubuntu-Noob> lol
<intelikey> Trollaxor come on you can do better than that.   if you are looking for a ban you don't have to drag it out...
<bobstro> Trollaxor: you need to be careful where you get your 'fair and balanced' news from.
<jtt> luke__, probably sometime tomorrow after noon  est
<Search4Lancer> arrgh.... Adept keeps giving me a "there was an error comitting changes" message... what do I do?
* Trollaxor learns everything he knows from Uncyclopedia
<Search4Lancer> it won't let me install or remove or upgrade any packages now
<bobstro> Trollaxor: not exactly like it *could* die.
* Dr_willis heard that google is buying the Uncyclopedia
<bobstro> that's the unicyclepedia i think.
<hitmanWilly> Search4Lancer, try running sudo dpkg --configure -a from command line
<apus> can someone remind me how to set up universal aliases
<Search4Lancer> hitmanWilly, that sounds about right... this isn't the first time it's happened, and probably won't be the last, just couldn't remember how I fixed it before
<intelikey> Search4Lancer try   sudo apt-get install -f      and see what it says.   you'll either fix it or get usable error messages.
<luke__> thanks jtt!
<Trollaxor> Wasn't Kubuntu named after Eric S. Raymond's Nigerian man-boy?
<hitmanWilly> Search4Lancer, it usually happens when an install crashes halfway through
<Search4Lancer> hitmanWilly, right, which is what happened sometime last week, just didn't have a need to try to fix it until now
<intelikey> hitmanWilly probably a lock file.  but both yours and my sujestions will at least get useful error messages if some thing is wrong.
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, probably
<Search4Lancer> intelikey, your suggestion worked, privoxy was the culprit
<apus> when I do sudo apt-get update I see 6 "get : # "  that I want to remove
<intelikey> welcome.
<intelikey> apus edit your sources.list
<Trollaxor> The Linux operating system is dying because of Linus Torvalds' addiction to MAME hardware porn is ruining his marriage.
<apus> intelikey: how?
<mark_> Hey is Maximillion on?
<intelikey> apus sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<DaSkreech> !kops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, or nixternal
<nixternal> huh?
<nixternal> ahh a troll
* DaSkreech points at Trollaxor
<apus> intelikey: thanks it worked
<nixternal> at least he admits he is a troll
<Trollaxor> A troll? Where?
* nixternal feeds the troll
* stdin watches nixternal at work
<nixternal> haha
<apus> whats the location of the file I have to edit to add aliases to bash
<intelikey> apus you're welcome.
<Search4Lancer> now if only the new version of KMyMoney2 wouldn't be asking for a nonexistent package, I'd be in good shape
<nixternal> Linux is a kernel by the way, so if you are going to troll, at least get your facts straight
<nixternal> Search4Lancer: I couldn't import my bank statements into KMyMoney2
<Search4Lancer> nixternal: I have no intention of doing so, so, that's not really a problem
<nixternal> and I could export my statements to quicken or msmoney
* Trollaxor must go
<bobstro> no kidding
<nixternal> I might have to play with it some more
<Trollaxor> The SFPD found my hide out under the bridge.
<nixternal> thanks Trollaxor! have a good day/night
<apus> anyone want to help me get my sound card spdif output working
<se7en> ~/.bashrc apus
<Search4Lancer> I'd like to try out ClearCheckbook.com, but I have yet to find a way the site is keeping itself sustainable (it's completely free, and there are no ads or anything, just a donation button), so I don't know if I want to risk using it only for it to disappear in a few months
<intelikey> that was one of the friendliest trolls we've had in the las hour and a half....
<reldruh> stdin: would it matter that I installed mythtv on my server? Because samba is the newest version, my smb.conf file is 3 lines and even though I can access the share using the smb:/ protocol (without having to put in a password) no matter what I try I can't get it to mount via fstab or manually
<nixternal> intelikey: hahaha
<nixternal> I love when I get yelled at for feeding them, but at times I enjoy it
<nixternal> reverse trollology
<intelikey> yeah
<stdin> reldruh: I don't think that would affect it, but I can't say foe sure
<apus> I uncomment the 3 lines in .bashrc that link to the bash_aliases file right?
<reldruh> stdin: could it be that the server is running dapper and my laptop is on feisty?
<Kubuntu-Noob> Anyone know the earliest version of Kubuntu to include ndiswrapper?
<intelikey> apus for sound issue ?
<apus> intelikey: no for adding aliases to bash
<intelikey> you can add them dirrectly or if you have a system wide alias file you want to sourse you can do that.
<mark_> BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g, does anyone know how to get it to work?
<stdin> reldruh: it _could_ be, I have seen some people having problems with the feisty version with older versions of samba
<apus> an alias can be more than one line?
<stdin> reldruh: you could try getting some help in #samba
<intelikey> apus example.   alias ls='/bin/ls --color=auto'
<the_hammer> anyone here know kubuntu 7.04 beta good?
<ScottLij_> is today release day?
<intelikey> apus you may want functions rather than aliases.  but yes they both can
<reldruh> stdin: all right, I'll try it out. Thanks for your help
<apus> I want to use an alias called "fort" and have it do both "gfort file" and "chmod file"
<the_hammer> i borked up my colors so thought if i changed a theme it would bounce back to normal but no the theme changed and certain things are still borked
<apus> oh wait! I'm thinking of a bash file
<intelikey> apus try a function.   fort () { gfort $* ;chmod 755 $* }
<RawSewage> official Relase Party channel is  #ubuntu-release-party
<intelikey> example only  ^
<apus> intelikey: where should I use that, in what file
<intelikey> apus ~/.bashrc   or any sourced runtime config
<hitmanWilly> does anybody know anything about this new modular xorg? is ubuntu planning on including it?
<intelikey> hitmanWilly already been using it for a year
<Kubuntu-Noob> what is that    xorg?
<hitmanWilly> ok, seems completely transparent then
<intelikey> modular xorg
<apus> intelikey: is there anything I have to do to get changes to take effect
<formatter> is there flaccid..i want ask about kubuntu..
<reldruh> /reldruh perks up about xorg
<flaccid> sorry
<intelikey> apus you can source the file    . ~/.bashrc
<flaccid> formatter: sup
<the_hammer> ok i right click on task bar and configure panel click appearance and advanced options and tint colour
<the_hammer> and i think i touched custume colours
<apus> does anyone use joe anymore?
<intelikey> apus i mentioned functions because you can use variables in them but not in aliases.     so multi-command aliases leave some to be desired.
<the_hammer> doing so i didnt change any colors where i wanted them changed
<intelikey> apus joe is good if you like vim
<the_hammer> it changed in other things tho like xchat and konversation and god knows what else
<oem_> hotspot management
<formatter> flaccid : command for find my motorola sm56 modem..
<the_hammer> i want it back to normal and theres no defult button
<reldruh> the_hammer: what colors are off?
<apus> intelikey: thanks, I am probably going to use a makefile for the fortran stuff
<the_hammer> i dunno
<flaccid> formatter: can't help you sorry. try google.
<intelikey> apus by far the best idea  yes.
<the_hammer> i just want all defult back i changed themes thinking it would do the trick but no theme changed ya but my problem hasnt gone
<reldruh> the_hammer: you're trying to change something back to default but you don't know what's not at the default?
<hitmanWilly> formatter, lsmod?
<the_hammer> i back tracked my steps
<reldruh> the_hammer: the default style is polyester
<Endler> Most people prob just get familiar with vi/vim, because you can always count on it being on any linux/unix system you happen to find yourself on;  even tiny distros in embedded devices.
<the_hammer> i right clicked on task bar
<the_hammer> and went to configure panel
<the_hammer> and all the way through to the colours
<reldruh> the_hammer: so it's your taskbar that isn't the default color?
<the_hammer> no its everything else BUT
<the_hammer> my colours here changed
<the_hammer> konversation
<intelikey> the_hammer you can reset all of kde and it's apps. with minimal loss  by logging out, dropping to a console and doing   rm -r ~/.kde*     then switching back to ?dm and logging back in.
<the_hammer> superkaramba
<intelikey> the_hammer if that's greek to you then get a second openion before trying it.
<reldruh> the_hammer: if it's just your colors that are off, you can go to System Settings > Appearance > Colors and I think Plastik is the default. It sounds like that's what changed. It's the only thing I know of that will change all your colors. Do you think that would work intelikey?
<intelikey> reldruh he can try that first.
<the_hammer> ok ill try that and logout and in and brb
<intelikey> it should. reldruh   but if he has changed themes and no joy,  what i sujested is a full reset.
<reldruh> intelikey: wouldn't erasing ~/.kde get rid of things like contacts in KOrganizer and collections in Amarok? All settings everywhere?
<the_hammer> didnt work
<the_hammer> :(
<the_hammer> this is nutrs
<intelikey> reldruh i said "all of kde and it's apps."
<the_hammer> if i have to ill format and reinstall everything but man thats a pain in the arse over a simple colour prob
<reldruh> intelikey: true
<reldruh> the_hammer: I hate to make you do this, but you could tell me again what the problem is? I just want to make sure that I know what it is you're trying to fix
<the_hammer> my whole problem started because i didnt like the color of the task bar (all other colors were fine)
<reldruh> the_hammer: ok
<the_hammer> so i right clicked on taskbar
<the_hammer> configure panel
<Dr_willis> Egads! you Right Clicked!
<Dr_willis> :)
<the_hammer> apperance
<the_hammer> advanced options
* Dr_willis follows along. 
<the_hammer> tint and then custumied
<jza873> yo whats good ever one
<apus> how do I remove a dir with contents
<the_hammer> and i played with the colour and applied
<intelikey> the_hammer you don't.   let me repost.  (""<intelikey> the_hammer you can reset all of kde and it's apps. with minimal  loss  by logging out, dropping to a console and doing   rm -r ~/.kde*     then switching back to ?dm and logging back in.  <intelikey> the_hammer if that's greek to you then get a second openion before trying it."")    one can rm their home dir and make a new one....  just don't forget to own it.
<intelikey> apus rm -r
<the_hammer> everything changed colour BUT what i wanted changed
<Dr_willis> that tinting for me - gave the backgroind of the  panel a tinted color/semi transparent
<nobody_> ubuntu suckx
<the_hammer> lol
<orient2000> tru kubuntu
<Dr_willis> nobody_,  so does your... oh wait.. i better not start this...
<intelikey> nobody_ it sure does....
<jza873> hay any one know a good dvd authoring program so i can make a dvd  with menus and can convert any file like .ogm
<apus> Could not write to file /mount/data2/.Trash-1000/info/test.f90.trashinfo.??
<reldruh> the_hammer: I do'nt know what to tell you. I just played with it and it seems to be working fine. All my colors are still the same except for the panel
<the_hammer> what kubuntu u got?
<reldruh> the_hammer: did you enable transparency?
<the_hammer> nope
<jza873> hay i had that issues b4 with the colior problems
<orient2000> 6.10
<reldruh> the_hammer: I just updated to feisty but I've done this with edgy and haven't had any problems
<the_hammer> 7.04 feighsty here
<jza873> after i installed afterstep all my colors got screwed up
<intelikey> beryl by any chance ?
<the_hammer> i ahve that yes and kbfx
<jza873> and buttons like on google i coulkdnt read teh font teh colors were the same as teh button
<the_hammer> and it was a pain to set it up the way i have it
<the_hammer> not running beyrl atm tho
<jza873> to fix the color issue i had i just reinstalled
<orient2000> jza873: you got dell?
<jza873> hell no dell got issues with linux drivers
<the_hammer> lmao
<Gtwy> http://gtwy.net/stay_indoors.txt
<jza873> thats y they are stalling on the release of linux on there computers
<the_hammer> i set a friend up with linux on a dell i can confirm the issues part
<orient2000> what driver?
<jza873> they will be issuing linux soon but as soon as they can find the drivers
<the_hammer> to many to count
<jza873> yea
<jza873> and i installed edgy on my bros computer and his was a dell and teh colors sucked right off the bat
<the_hammer> well hate to do all this crap but im a gonna start from scratch and NEVER touch colours again through kmenu thingy
<intelikey> hahaha
<the_hammer> bb when ever
<reldruh> the_hammer: I don't have any idea what caused your color problem. And I don't know why the Colors menu in System settings didn't fix it. Not related, I have a dell and the only driver issues I've had have been graphics (nvidia and easy to solve) and wireless (broadcom and I'm still working on it. It's not fixed in feisty)
<jza873> and dont install afterstep
<jza873> too late
<jza873> hay any one know a good dvd authoring program so i can make a dvd  with menus and can convert any file like .ogm
<codepoet> Hello, I've finally migrated from windows to ubuntu (feisty + beryl) - but my monitor has a horrible colour curve. I've tried nvidia-settings to correct brightness/contrast/gamma, but the settings dont seem to persist after a reboot. Is there something I can do?
<intelikey> can anyone tell me if that meant reload ?  "<the_hammer> well hate to do all this crap but im a gonna start from scratch..."
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Ha ha
<Jucato> DaSkreech: hm??
<ferret_0568> Gee, atleast Dell wants to put Linux on their computers and test Linux on them well, too!
<agracey> codepoet: use the auto on the maoniter itself
<DaSkreech> A number of users ( presumably Kubuntu users ) cited the poor quality of the Adept package manager as a reason for using the apt-get package management tool instead.
<DaSkreech> ferret_0568: Whooptiedo
<codepoet> agracey: It's not a monitor issue, its the ouput of the graphics card
<codepoet> gray/white look the same :p
<ferret_0568> My NVIDIA card in my Dell laptop work fine
<agracey> i was thinking it could be a combination of the two
<formatter> codepoet : my modem isn't detected in my notebook..
<codepoet> heh same, but it didn't work ;\
<codepoet> formatter: buy another notebook :P
<Jucato> DaSkreech: where's that from?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Konsole
<intelikey> winmodems yuch
<agracey> you have updated everything right?
* DaSkreech is watching Princess Gravity | Gamer Powered Radio - Red Hot Chili Peppers - Give It Away [Kaffeine] 
<Jucato> hm... I think a fair number of users use aptitude as well :)
<intelikey> !modem | formatter
<ubotu> formatter: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<formatter> notepoet : so, there no other way..
<intelikey> formatter yes there are other ways.
<agracey> you have updated everything right? codepoet
<codepoet> formatter: I'm just a beginner, I spent 3 days trying to get my ATi X700 card to work with feisty + beryl, didn't get much help and couldnt get it done - so I pulled it out and bought a nVidia based card ;p
<codepoet> agracey: yep
<codepoet> at least, I think I did - what did you mean by update?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: The konsole survey results
<agracey> codepoet: and you have adjusted the gamma with system settings
<codepoet> where do I find the system settings for gamma?
<intelikey> codepoet updated generally means     sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<codepoet> yep i'm fully up to date in that respect :D
<Jucato> codepoet: System Settings -> Monitor and Display -> Color & Gamma tab
<codepoet> Jucato: I don't appear to have the menu layout you describe, or any options that resemble "monitor and display"
<codepoet> just screen resolution
<codepoet> is there a command I can enter manually?
<Jucato> codepoet: are you sure you are running the System Settings app?
<Jucato> codepoet: try Alt+F2, and the command "displayconfig"
<intelikey> Jucato what's the cli name of that ?
<intelikey> k
<Jucato> intelikey: of which one?
<yonkeltron> is there a way to setup encrypted partitions on install? debian can do it...
<Jucato> System Settings = systemsettings
<intelikey> Jucato sorry slight lag.
<Jucato> Monitor and Display module = displayconfig
<orient2000> I was trying to install oryginal windows in dell 10 years ago. modem, audio and video card was as one. I wonde whot they are doing now. who buys dell I ask now?
<codepoet> Jucato: I don't have that, I tried installing it just then, it says it's called "kde-guidance", but i'm running gnome
<codepoet> will it still work?
<Jucato> codepoet: ah I didn't know...
<codepoet> one way to find out I spose ;p
* Jucato doesn't know where it is in GNOME
<Jucato> you might want to ask in #ubuntu
<Jucato> this is the channel for Kubuntu, which uses KDE
<hitmanWilly> well Dell should be getting more linux compatible soon, hopefully
<intelikey>  GNOME !    hang him.
<intelikey> :)
<codepoet> oh... shit, sorry heh - It just autojoined after I installed Konversation
<hitmanWilly> heretic!!
<codepoet> intelikey: Can I use beryl with KDE?
<hitmanWilly> :)
<Jucato> codepoet: yes
<intelikey> codepoet you can
<hitmanWilly> using it right now
<intelikey> !beryl | codepoet
<ubotu> codepoet: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<codepoet> I had no idea lol, so can i just get rid of gdm, and install kdm - or is it not as easy as that?
<agracey> ok so don't use the monitor test
<hitmanWilly> codepoet, kubuntu-desktop should get you everything you need
<intelikey> codepoet i wouldn't get rid of gdm for kdm  but you probably want to install kde
<underdog5004> codepoet, unless you've got a bunch of data/personalizations, it'll be easier to clean install kubuntu, IMHO
<Jucato> codepoet: to explain intelikey's statement, gdm/kdm are the Display Managers, they handle the login screen and sessions.
<Jucato> gdm is not GNOME itself, nor is kdm KDE itself.
* DaSkreech is watching Princess Gravity | Gamer Powered Radio - Cheville - The Red [Kaffeine] 
<Jucato> DaSkreech: easy on the /media :)
<intelikey> hitmanWilly it's true that multiple *buntu-desktop's are not supposed to cause issues.    but generally i sujest install the other meta packages   gnome  kde  ....
<formatter> codepoet : where i want get kubuntu software included with lib that needed
<Endler> You still can't shutdown gnome directly when using KDM, can you?  You have to logout back the the KDM menu, and shutdown from there last I used it.
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Love this song :)
<agracey> does anybody know when ubuntustudio is coming out
<DaSkreech> Endler: Eh?
<Jucato> agracey: you'd have to ask the ubuntustudio guys
<leafw> any clues why since yesterday feisty doesn't load the flgrx driver? No accel display anymore
<DaSkreech> agracey: When it's 3 months from being finished :)
<codepoet> fair enough - so going by that, what would you recommend I do? Clean install of kubuntu (ie: erase/start over) or optionB?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, that works too, just never had a problem with multiple -desktops myself
<Jucato> codepoet: it really depends if you want/like to use KDE over GNOME.
<intelikey> hitmanWilly defaults get over written when you install another *buntu-desktop       like i said 'it's not supposed to cause issues'
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, got it
<codepoet> Jucato: In your oppinion, Is it that much "better" / worth the effort?
<Endler> When I've had both gnome and KDE installed before, and used KDM as the login manager, I'd only get the logout option in gnome, not the shutdown option, unless I changed to GDM, then I could log out directly from either.
<Jucato> codepoet: it's a personal thing. you should decided yourself. (of course, being a KDE user, I'd be biased and say using KDE is worth it :P )
<pollyo> I can not seem to install f-prot
<intelikey> codepoet gnome seems smoother   kde seems a lot more flexable.    depends on what you want.     i personally use blackbox rather than either.
<hitmanWilly> codepoet, there's people who swear by every different desktop/wm out there
<pollyo> It doesn't like my system.
<pollyo> intelikey: I'm impressed with gnome.
<intelikey> codepoet if you like to right click things to configure them.  by all means install kde.
<codepoet> haha, I dunno man. It took me ages (plus a new graphics card!) to get to this point, and I got rid of my windows installation for it. I'm afraid of spending another day trying to get kubuntu up to this point
<pollyo> intelikey: Though I like some of the bells and whistles that kde has.
<intelikey> pollyo like i said.  i use blackbox     (when i start a gui)
<hitmanWilly> codepoet, personally, i like kde with fluxbox as a close second
<Jucato> codepoet: then go with what you have for now and just decide later
<codepoet> lol so many choices it seems, maybe i'll wait till I get used to the "feel" of linux before trying different display managers
* Jucato doesn't swear by KDE...is open to other things
<codepoet> ...or whatever they're called
<intelikey> codepoet just use xfce4   :)
<intelikey> lol
<Jucato> codepoet: you're confusing display managers with desktop environments :)
<underdog5004> imo, the "feel" of linux is largely dependant on the display manager
<codepoet> Jucato: I just used the wrong word heh
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I swear at KDE :)
<Jucato> DaSkreech: I swore at GNOME months ago :)
* intelikey generally swares at kde
* Jucato goes take a nap
<underdog5004> imo, the "feel" of linux is largely dependant on the desktop environment
<Jucato> intelikey: I thought you swear at the kernel? :D
<ferret_0568> Ah, you need to use Gaim instead of Kopete, and BasKet
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I normally can't breathe after shouting at Gnome
<DaSkreech> underdog5004: really?
<hitmanWilly> same here
<intelikey> Jucato actually i try to "sware not at all..."
<DaSkreech> underdog5004: and if you don't run a desktop?
* Jucato is glad he doesn't have AIM or ICQ... makes Kopete useful :)
<underdog5004> DaSkreech, yep
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Hmm?
<codepoet> unrelated question, are there no Ops in this channel? This is my first time using Konversation (used to mIRC) - everyone has the same symbol beside their nick
<underdog5004> DaSkreech, I use screen in terminals, for a rudimentary window manager/environment
<DaSkreech> codepoet: Shhhhh
<intelikey> Jucato if you leave i'm going too.   these folks will have to depend on the hit man.
<Jucato> DaSkreech: ferret_0568's issues with Kopete seem to be AIM-related, if not Kubuntu-specific
<DaSkreech> they are watching
<DaSkreech> >_>
<DaSkreech> <_<
<codepoet> lol
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Ah yeah I nearly gave up on it till they fixed it
<DaSkreech>  I mostly use ICQ
<underdog5004> DaSkreech, although I do like the terminal, I don't know too much yet.
<Jucato> codepoet: what symbols? you can check what those symbols mean in Settings -> Configure Konversation -> Nicklist Themes and hover your mouse over the symbols
<DaSkreech> underdog5004: So what would you call the "feel" ?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Probably the default grey square
<underdog5004> DaSkreech, for me, it would be the ease-of-use, although feature play a role as well...
<codepoet> hah ok so everyones a "normal user" then (square + red)
<DaSkreech> underdog5004: Oh then yes :) GUI's help
<Jucato> codepoet: you'd probably want to use the Square Theme in that list... gives you more descriptive symbols
<Jucato> (O, A, V, etc)
<underdog5004> for instance, my first experience with linux was SuSE 10.0, which used KDE. The usability just about killed me...I loved it. GNOME just doesn't compare, for me
<intelikey> codepoet ops don't stay oped in here...  they just go +o to ban ju and back to -o
<hitmanWilly> codepoet, normally the ops on this channel don't go to op status unless they need to do something, well, op like :)
<codepoet> Jucato: Got it, thanks for that! now everyone's a grey box ;p
<codepoet> hah nice, undercover then
<pollyo> underdog5004: I'm somewhat new to this stuff can you explain what usability is missing as you see it?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: seems like he was using the Default Theme (4 boxes w/ different colors) since he installed Konversation on Ubuntu
* Jucato notes that "Usability" is becoming a buzz word that get thrown around too much, like Web 2.0
<codepoet> yup, that was it
<intelikey> is it the ipv6 of the irc world ?
<Jucato> intelikey: it's teh ipv6 of the interface world
<Jucato> the*
<underdog5004> pollyo, sorry, I can't really, since I don't have a GNOME environment in front of me. sorry!
<underdog5004> Jucato, I suspect usability is largely determined by the user
<intelikey> Jucato heh looked more authentic uncorrected   lol
<ferret_0568> How do u know my Kopete issues are mostly AIM related?
<Jucato> ferret_0568: you said so yesterday
<Jucato> :)
<intelikey> why do we type teh anyway.  that's the dumbest typo,  and almost everyone does it at some point  ???
<Jucato> it's teh l33t :)
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, so is pwn
<intelikey> yeah i know.     like i said  "dumbest typo"
<mackyman> morning everyone!
* Jucato goes for that much awaited 30 minute nap...
<ferret_0568> Morning!
<Jucato> play nice everyone :D
<underdog5004> adios, Jucato
<intelikey> oh well.  jucato is leaving. hitmanWilly it's all yours.
<hitmanWilly> i guarantee "pwnage" started as a typo somewhere
<pollyo> So gaim is switching over to pidgin.
<intelikey> i'm left
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, ok, take care
<intelikey> i mean i'm went.
<mackyman> sleep well Jucato
<intelikey> ok. you too.
<crazy_penguin> Good morning!
<dsmith> hmmm hibernation dont work
<dsmith> ooh well
<hitmanWilly> dsmith, do you have acpi enabled?
<dsmith> not sure
<dsmith> cmd?
<hitmanWilly> dsmith lsmod | grep acpi
<dsmith> dsmith@dsmith-laptop:~$ acpi -v
<dsmith> acpi 0.09
<pollyo> Do the different colors in the list of names mean anything?
<Jucato> pollyo: nope
<dsmith> sony_acpi               6412  0
<Jucato> oh in the nicklist?
<dsmith> pcc_acpi               14080  0
<dsmith> dev_acpi               12292  0
<dsmith> asus_acpi              17688  0
<Jucato> !paste | dsmith
<ubotu> dsmith: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<hitmanWilly> dsmith, sounds like its loaded, hmmm
<pollyo> Jucato: Yes.
<hitmanWilly> dsmith, might be a mobo compatibility issue
<nixternal> !Feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Jucato> pollyo: hm... I think one stands for regular/normal/active users, while the faded color stands for /away users
<pollyo> Jucato: I noticed when I start in KDE they are the same color and in Gnome they have different colors.
<dsmith> im not too worried about it
<Jucato> pollyo: that depends on the IRC client
<dsmith> i will try again later
<dsmith> it shutsdown and all
<DaSkreech> nixternal: getting ready to change it? :)
<dsmith> but when I come back online
<dsmith> it starst and hangs
<dsmith> brb
<nixternal> muhehehe
<pollyo> Jucato: Same program Gaim.  Is it just a front end for another program?
<Jucato> pollyo: GAIM on KDE and GAIM on GNOME? just the same.
* Jucato doesn't know much about GAIM though
<hitmanWilly> pollyo, no, Gaim is Gaim
<hitmanWilly> pollyo, afaik
<pollyo> I start Gaim in KDE and no colors for the list of people in room.  When I start Gaim in Gnome I get a list of colors for the names int he room.
<codepoet> Jucato: I think I found the solution, apparently if I run 'nvidia-settings -l' instead of just 'nvidia-settings', it'll load the saved settings and apply them - so I just gotta find a way to autorun that command on each logon
<hitmanWilly> codepoet, kde?
<Jucato> codepoet: hm.. that shouldn't be happening though...
<hitmanWilly> codepoet, oh, wait, never mind...
<Jucato> anyway... I'm off
<codepoet> heh np, thanks
<codepoet> gonna try something, bbl
<Rictoo|SLP> Guys, I compiled somehting from source (amsn)
<Rictoo|SLP> How do i uninstall it? =/
<Rictoo|SLP> (I used make install)
<hitmanWilly> Rictoo|SLP, try make clean
* DShepherd pokes DaSkreech 
<Rictoo|SLP> That's enough? =/
<DaSkreech> I see you
<hitmanWilly> Rictoo|SLP, iirc, that should remove it
<Rictoo|SLP> rictoo@rictoo-desktop:~/Desktop/aMSNp/msn$ make clean
<Rictoo|SLP> make: *** No rule to make target `clean'.  Stop.
<DaSkreech> Rictoo|SLP: make uninstall
<Tm_T> Rictoo|SLP: "sudo make uninstall" :-p
<Rictoo|SLP> make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<Tm_T> awww
<Rictoo|SLP> =/
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: I see you
<DShepherd> sudo make && sudo make uninstall?
<Rictoo|SLP> =/
<hitmanWilly> Rictoo|SLP, that means you probably have to remove it manually
<DaSkreech> Rictoo|SLP: next time use apt-get ?
<Rictoo|SLP> hitmanWilly: How? :OOOOOO
<DaSkreech> Rictoo|SLP: did you specify an flags when you did configure ?
<hitmanWilly> Rictoo|SLP, find out where it put the files and rm them is the only way i know of
<Rictoo|SLP>  :(
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, have you tried sudo make && sudo make uninstall?
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Wrong yout
<Rictoo|SLP> why SUDO make?
<DShepherd> make , sudo make... watever works
<hitmanWilly> Rictoo|SLP, sudo's not really required for just a make
<Rictoo|SLP> wait
<Rictoo|SLP> make clean should completely uninstall it?
<Rictoo|SLP> I don't think so...
<hitmanWilly> Rictoo|SLP, sorry, that wipes the compiled files from the src directory
<Rictoo|SLP> yeah
<hitmanWilly> Rictoo|SLP, haven't compiled anything in a while
<Rictoo|SLP> Oh =p
<hitmanWilly> Rictoo|SLP, and its kinda late here
<hitmanWilly> :)
<DaSkreech> Rictoo|SLP: have you tried DShepherd's suggestion
<Rictoo|SLP> yeah
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: #ubuntu-release-party
<Rictoo|SLP> there is no maek uninstal
<Rictoo|SLP> oh well, im doing it manually =p
<Rictoo|SLP> brb
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, already there..
<DaSkreech> How many nicks?
<DShepherd> 97 at the moment
<DShepherd> 98
<Rictoo|SLP> done
<Rictoo|SLP> :D
<the_hammer> back to the starting line eh
<the_hammer> life is grand isnt it?
<Melchiorre> the_hammer: sure is...
<DaSkreech> Rictoo|SLP: Now Sudo apt-get install amsn :)
<the_hammer> just had to reinstall kubuntu 7.04
<the_hammer> sucks heh all that cuz i screwed my colors up
<Melchiorre> the_hammer: couldn't you just reset them?
<the_hammer> tried for an hour
<the_hammer> thought changing themes would cure it all but of course not
<ferret_0568> Uh, you could have deleted some files starting with a dot in your home directory (a folder in windows is a directory in Linux)
<Melchiorre> the_hammer: didn't the "default" button work either?
<apus> how do I empty the recycler folder of a mounte drive
<the_hammer> nope i tried everything even changed themes
<pollyo> Is there an alternate port for webservers?
<Melchiorre> pollyo:  there's the secure port
<Melchiorre> although you can really use any port you want
<Melchiorre> you just type http://url:port/ and it'll use any port
<pollyo> Melchiorre: Does the webbrowser simply default to port 80 or will it try an alternate port if that is not open?
<Melchiorre> I think it just defaults to port 80
<Melchiorre> or 441(?) if it's an https://
<Melchiorre> maybe it's 445...
<Melchiorre> :S
<pipboy_> hi when will be the feisty fawn released? it should be already released... is there any delay?
<ScottK> It just tries 80 unless you tell it differeent
<Cugel> pipboy: I was wondering about that too, and now that Europe is waking up the questions will start flowing in :-)
<pipboy_> :)
<Cugel> I guess there was a delay. There always is.
<BaudThief> is there a way to put "shortcut icons" to mounted drives on the desktop?
<Cugel> baud: yes, just create a link to the drive there.
<Cugel> So, a link to /media/ipod for example.
<Melchiorre> BaudThief: do you mean mounted partitions or external drives?
<Melchiorre> because external drives, like ipods usually put a shortcut automatically...
<Cugel> True, that.
<BaudThief> Melchiorre: I added a couple of NTFS drives into fstab, they're mounted but no icons appeared on my desktop (works through the shell though)
<ScottK> pipboy_: If you want Feisty, just dist upgrade.  What's in the repos is what they're spinning the ISOs with.
<Melchiorre> BaudThief: cool. in that case do what Cugel said.. :-)
<BaudThief> oh I should mention this is gnome and not kde, but this channel seems so much friendlier ;\
<ScottK> BaudThief: How you'd do it is different between KDE and Gnome.
<ScottK> Maybe apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and ask again ;-)
<Melchiorre> ScottK: HAHAHA
* BaudThief goes away :(
<Melchiorre> BaudThief: you should be able to right click just drag the icon in nautilus to your desktop and select create shortcut, but really I have no idea...
<nixternal> hahahahah! that rocks
<nixternal> BaudThief: you are definitely a classic with that line man!! my new hero!
<Ahmuck> how do i reset root password ?
<nixternal> reset it or disable it?
<Melchiorre> Ahmuck: are you a sudoer? if so, just change your own password ;-)
<nixternal> ^^
<nixternal> to reset
<Ahmuck> ya, well, i forgot
<ScottLij_> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Ahmuck> i need to reset it
<Ahmuck> iirc, you can boot from cd and do it
<Melchiorre> Ahmuck: boot in recovery mode (without a cd) and it'll put you right into a root console...
<pollyo> would appache2 show up if I typed top -u root
<tinyx> hey sexy peoples.
<tinyx> Is it ok to just chat here, or is there another channel for that?
<underdog5004> pollyo, I don't think so...unless you installed it while logged in as root
<pollyo> underdog5004: Who does it run as?
<underdog5004> pollyo, h/o, lemme check my server
<Ahmuck> Melchiorre: thx
<underdog5004> pollyo, I did top | grep apache2, and it looks like www-data is the user that started the process...
<underdog5004> www-data isn't a persons profile, just something to make sure the process stays alive.
<pollyo> underdog5004: Ok Thank you.
<underdog5004> pollyo, np
<underdog5004> so...anyone tried out jinzora? I really like it. It's a program used to stream media
<underdog5004> anyone know anything about converting bin/cue files into avi without burning them to disk and re-ripping?
<pollyo> What packages do you need to start apache2?
<pollyo> I keep getting a fail when I go to start it.
<pollyo> Unpacking apache2 (from .../apache2_2.2.3-3.2build1_all.deb)
<pollyo> Do I need anything more?
<pollyo> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<pollyo>  [fail] 
<reldruh> if I have a broadcom wireless card, is ndiswrapper or the firmware-cutter the preferred method of getting it to work?
<Melchiorre> pollyo: do you have apache2-common installed?
<Melchiorre> pollyo: or apache2.2-common in your case...
<underdog5004> pollyo, are you following a guide or just your gut?
* dhq is away: 
* dhq is back.
<pollyo> underdog5004: I installed it on my one machine no problems and no guides.  I'm working on my uncles computer right now.  Not at the keyboard.
<pollyo> underdog5004: I should say remote.
<underdog5004> pollyo, lol, remember not to do sudo ifdown eth0
<underdog5004> I did that once...only once
<Melchiorre> reldruh: I don't know anything about the firmware cutter, but I've used ndiswrapper and didn't have many problems with it...
<DShepherd> bedtime for me DaSkreech . I pet the fawn in the morning chao!
<pollyo> underdog5004: Is there a log file that would tell me why it failed?
<reldruh> Melchiorre: when I use ndiswrapper and tell the wireless to be on at boot I have massive problems. Did you encounter and solve those by any chance? Not everything will load, especially samba shares and it throws off the entire boot process.
<underdog5004> pollyo, what failed? the install of apache?
<pollyo> Found it.
<pollyo> underdog5004: No the starting of it. Found the log file though.
<Melchiorre> pollyo: try running 'sudo apt-get install apache2.2' and see if it finds any more packages that need installing
<underdog5004> cool
<pollyo> No idea what it means though...
<underdog5004> anyone know when feisty is released? I know it's tomorrow, but what time? I wanna be one of the first seeders, and I need the torrent...
<pollyo> preconfiguration failed
<underdog5004> pollyo, look into the config file for apache
<underdog5004> there may be something in there...
<pollyo> Couldn't create a Thread Safe Pollset
<underdog5004> oh
<underdog5004> lol, no idea, sorry
<pollyo> underdog5004: I'll do a little searching on it.
<underdog5004> I'm going to go pee right now...brb
<Melchiorre> reldruh: I always thought those problems were caused by KDE/Ubuntu not the drivers... It seemed to connect at startup when I used the 'Network Settings' configuration in system settings...
<reldruh> Melchiorre: i know it's not Kubuntu, a different card in the same model of laptop works perfectly (it's an intel card). I guess I'll try ndiswrapper again
<underdog5004> k, I'm back
<Melchiorre> reldruh: good luck!
<reldruh> Melchiorre: thanks :-)
<dhq> !inetd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inetd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<harmental> i have been using feisty for some time now.....
<harmental> how can i upgrade to the 'clean' release?
<ScottK> harmental: If you have updated from the repositories, then you have it.
<underdog5004> anyone know when feisty is released? I know it's tomorrow, but what time? I wanna be one of the first seeders, and I need the torrent...
<harmental> ScottK: all my repos still say 'edgy'......
<harmental> shall i change that?
<ScottK> How did you install Feisty?
<Melchiorre> underdog5004: it was supposed to be released today, and I don't think anyone knows exactly when...
<arthur> aloha
<harmental> i add deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
<underdog5004> Melchiorre, bummer...ok
<ScottK> That's still Edgy.  I thought you said Feisty?
<dettoaltrimenti> is there an RSS reader for the terminal?
<arthur> anyone know when feisty is coming
<arthur> I need to got o sleep and I want to upgrade over night
<harmental> thats was the howto instructions to test feisty....
<arthur> it's 2:20am here
<ScottK> You can dist upgrade now.  What's in the repos is what they are spinning the ISOs for
<ScottK> harmental: Can you pastebin your sources.list for me?
<Melchiorre> dettoaltrimenti: raggle
<ScottK> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<harmental> ScottK: yeap.....wait a sec....
<harmental> ScottK: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/447662
* ScottK is looking
<ScottK> and if you type less /etc/lsb-release in a Konsole, does it say Edgy or Feisty?
<harmental> Ubuntu 7.04 feisty (development branch)
<pacman> anyone know anything about being able to interface my mp3 player with kubuntu?
<ScottK> harmental: OK.
<arthur> pacman, amarok usually recognizes all mp3 players
<pacman> I'm unable to add/delete files from the mp3 player now
<pacman> I used to be able to, then it stopped allowing me...but the permissions are set up correct
<ScottK> harmental: What I'd do in your situation is edit sources.list and change every place in the Ubuntu repositories that it says edgy with feisty, comment out the non-ubuntu repositories, and then apt-get update and aptitude dist-upgreade
<ScottK> harmental: type there...
<psb154> pacman you haven't accidentally put the lock on your mp3 player by any chance :-)
<pacman> no, I checked that
<harmental> ScottK: ok...ill try that....
<ScottK> harmental: The last should be aptitude dist-upgrade
<pollyo> I suppose there is no way around an isp blocking a port.
<underdog5004> pollyo, tunneling
<underdog5004> basically, route traffic that's going through one port into another
<Melchiorre> pacman: will files not delete in konqueror or Amarok?
<underdog5004> I'm not sure if tunneling is the right word
<pacman> I haven't tried it in Amarok
<pollyo> underdog5004: tunneling?
<reldruh> out of curiosity, has anybody here heard anything substantial about better broadcom wireless support in kernel 2.6.21?
<pacman> but it's not working well with konqueror anymore
<underdog5004> yeah...not quite sure...
<pollyo> underdog5004: I'll have to look that one up.
<underdog5004> reldruh, nope, but I do know that Feisty will have much better wireless support, so they may be using .21
<pacman> don't have amarok...downloading now
<underdog5004> pollyo, alright. If you figure it out, gimme a ring...my isp is blocking port 80
<Melchiorre> pacman: could be because your trash bin is full... try shift deleting something and see if it works...
<reldruh> underdog5004: I'm on feisty right now. It's kernel 2.6.20-15 and still bad with broadcom. I was wondering if upgrading the kernel to 2.6.21 might help
<apus> underdog5004: they cant block port 80
<pollyo> underdog5004: Same with my uncles cable co.
<pacman> trying that now Mel
<Melchiorre> cool
<pacman> mel...didn't make a difference :(
<underdog5004> apus, uh...I can't access my page from outside my LAN...my router is all set to forward any traffic on port 80 to my server, my server loads up pages all day from within the lan...I think they're blocking it...
<underdog5004> go to 75.111.42.40 to check it out
<apus> can you go to google.com?
<underdog5004> apus, whoops, looks like I made a fool of myself again...
<underdog5004> darn...
<underdog5004> incidentally, what happens when someone goes to 75.11.42.40 ?
<underdog5004> (that's a hint to try it!)
<pollyo> apus: Why can't they block port 80?
<Melchiorre> pacman: I guess you've tried 'sudo rm'ing something in a console?
<apus> pollyo: if they block port 80 you couldn't use the internet ie http:
<apus> underdog5004: nothing happens when I type in the ip
<pacman> once or twice mel
<apus> underdog5004: sounds like a forwarding issue, but its not your isp
<pablet> hello, can anyone help me??
<pollyo> apus: What do they do block it in reverse?  Only open it for a specific amount of time when one makes a request?
<underdog5004> bummer
<apus> pollyo: They dont block it, most isps don't block any ports
<Melchiorre> pablet: ask away...
<pollyo> apus:RCN blocks port 80 they claim.
<sonoftheclayr> hello pablet what seems to be your problem?
<underdog5004> apus, except bt ports
<pablet> I want to reset fstab to default config in order to have all pendrives automounted in directories without having to specify the directory
<underdog5004> at least, the standard ones...
<apus> there is a possibility they are using a proxy
<pollyo> apus: I'm just happy my cable co. doesn't I would be rather upset if they did considering what they charge.
<apus> there should be a way around it tho, have you tried calling them?
<pablet> so I want to reset to default settings and get USBs mounted automatically on directories created with the name of the device
<Melchiorre> pacman: bugger.... lets hope Amarok works!
<pollyo> apus: Additional charge on my uncles part just for a port.
<apus> pollyo: where do you live?
<pollyo> apus: PA, USA
<underdog5004> apus, meh, I don't want them to know I've got a server w/ a web-server on it...it probably violates my ToS
<pollyo> apus: He (my uncles) went with www.rcn.com for cable and internet.
<underdog5004> Suddenlink (my ISP) really sucks
<pablet> anyone can help me please?
<apus> underdog5004: do they give you a static ip?
<underdog5004> apus, nope
<underdog5004> dynamic
<apus> underdog5004: then that would indicate you are right, they dont want you hosting
<pacman> mel, what should my mount and dismount stuff be on amarok?  I tried 'mount sdb1' but that didn't seem to work
<Melchiorre> pablet: can you paste your current fstab into pastebin?
<Melchiorre> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<underdog5004> yep
<apus> underdog5004: they probably block incomming requests
<pablet> wait please
<Melchiorre> pacman: pull the disconnect and reconnect the mp3 player from your computer and Amarok should detect it automatically...
<apus> the amount of things isps are doing now adays is horrible
<pollyo> apus: I'll have to suggest my uncle call them and explain that he will be moving to another co. if they can not unblock 80
<pacman> amarok didn't, but konquerer did, as per normal
<pablet> ok
<pablet> done
<apus> pollyo: have you tried dyndns
<apus> or try to set up a proxy
<pablet> I`ve posted /etc/fstab
<pollyo> apus: Why should they block it?  They claim they are charging you so you can have the bandwith then they do not want you to use it. lol
<pollyo> apus: He is setup on it.
<pablet> I changed this file in order to mount usbs in /mnt/sda1 and /mnt/sdb1
<pollyo> apus: So is my machine.
<pablet> but I want to restore to default behaviour
<apus> pollyo: exactly pollyo they advertise the bandwidth they have for your whole node
<Melchiorre> pablet: can you paste the link here?
<apus> pollyo: but no one can actually get that speed , if they did no one else would get any
<pablet> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16363/
<pablet> Melchiorre: sorry
<Melchiorre> pablet: thanks
<apus> pollyo: and now they packet shape most torrets, screwing people that use them for legit reasons
<pacman> mel, it's still not seeing it in amarok
<pollyo> apus: packet shape?
<apus> pollyo: p2p packets from torrents get lower bandwidth, to get around it you can encrypt it, but that slows it down and limits connections
<apus> pollyo: some isps are slowing down ALL encrypted packet, just to make sure they get the p2p
<Melchiorre> pacman: what if you go to settings->configure Amarok-> media devices ->autodetect devices?
<apus> thats like bombing a school with 1 enemy inside
<pollyo> apus: Great.  I just started to mess around with democracytv and it uses torrents.
<pollyo> apus: Does that depend on the isp?
<apus> pollyo: yeah, some wreck torrents
<pacman> mel, did that...waiting on mp3 player to restart before hooking back up
<Melchiorre> pablet: are all the sda's and sdb's pendrives? or do you also have other partitions / drives mounted in /media/sda1?
<T0uCH> i got a graphic card problem... i tried earlier to install nvidia driver and when i reboot the xorg session nothing was workin... so i reset the x session to normal and now i am wondering...... im in the monitor and display option and i see vesa has my graphic card...in configure... there is my graphic but it doesnt seem to be installed.... if i click to install will it work properly or will it crashed like before??
<Melchiorre> pacman: ok
<pollyo> apus: Microsoft is working on some type of vpn tunnelling that will go through anything for vista.
<apus> pollyo: vpns already exist
<underdog5004> apus, I'm pretty sure that my isp is shaping as well...when I ran unencrypted bt, I had bad speed, when I plaintext encrypted, I would get slightly better speed, and when I RC4'ed, I got crap speed...when I say speed, I mean for all the computers on my LAN
<pacman> still nothing mel
<pollyo> apus: http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9008679
<pacman> mel: when I went to configure, should I have changed anything under plugin?
<underdog5004> alrighty, I'm going to bed
<underdog5004> g'night
<pollyo> apus: VPN from anywhere on the Internet without concern for typical port blocking issues.
<apus> pollyo: "The protocol, however, is only for remote access and will not support site-to-site VPN tunnels."
<Melchiorre> pacman: umm, try adding a device and putting your mp3 players mount point in (eg /media/MP3 Player)
<apus> its so MS can remote to you via VPN and support your computer and fix it for you, without worrying about what all your router and isp blocked
<Melchiorre> pablet: are all the sda's and sdb's pendrives? or do you also have other partitions / drives mounted in /media/sda1?
<pollyo> apus: You mean spy on you when they want. <grin>
<pacman> what should the mount command be?
<apus> pollyo: Im not sure much is too all the conspiracy theorys about ms
<pollyo> apus: I'm not either and I do not want to get to much off topic.
<Melchiorre> pacman: just the path to where the player is mounted (so browse to it in konqueror and copy the url)
<Melchiorre> pacman: it's not a mount comman, just the path to where it's mounted
<pacman> mel: system:/media/sdb1 ?
<pacman> or just /media/sdb1
<_max_> its the 19th.. c'mon already =(
<Melchiorre> pacman: just /media/sdb1
<hagabaka> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades#head-6146e7b1dd7a50f5029fd0704e38cad9420c000a does this mean I shouldn't have had edgy-updates enabled before?
<pablet> Melchiorre: (sorry I was out for a moment).....they are generally pendrives or USB external HDs
<pacman> okay, I'm in
<pacman> I just deleted all the music (I'll add more later) do I just click disconnect, and I'm done?
<Melchiorre> pablet: that's cool... replace your fstab with this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16364/  I've just commented out your removable drives. so with that file, it should be returned to normal, but if it's not, you can just uncomment the changes.
<Melchiorre> pacman: yep. But you'll also need to unmount it as you would normally...
<pacman> what's the unmount path?
<Melchiorre> pacman: no idea, I don't use it, but 'umount /media/sdb1' might work
<pacman> command failed
<Jiraiya> .
<pablet> Melchiorre: hahaha, I didn know that there was no need to declare them in fstab, I just thought that there was a "special value" in mountpoint in order to get them mounted in a created folder
<flaccid> whats the go with the new UUID fstab entries. whats it for?
<Jiraiya> hello have problems with epsxe controller i used xjoypad but only the buttons works
<pablet> Melchiorre: hey, it seems to work well, I'm gonna give a try today with many pendrives connected (because I configured these drives manually because they were giving me any problem with more than one of them connected)
<Jucato> !uuid | flaccid
<ubotu> flaccid: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<pablet> Melchiorre: probably because of any buggy kernel version or something like this
<flaccid> thanks Jucy
<pablet> Melchiorre: hey, I have to leave.....thanks for your help!!!!!
<pablet> Melchiorre: thanks again!! c ya!!!
<Jiraiya> hello im a noob at xjoypad nid little help
<Jiraiya> my buttons works but my axe wont
<flaccid> i don't see how UUID makes our life simpler but anyway.
<xaz> mi serve una mano....
<Jucato> flaccid: it would mean that even if you switched your HDD's around, as long as they are referrenced by UUID in fstab, then you don't have to worry about anything
<jbrouhard> Okay.. i'm running fiesty right now
<kraut> moin
<flaccid> Jucato: true. i guess im used to bios identifiers for hard disks like on bsd unix.
<jbrouhard> but i ahve to ask.. why is gaim on 1.2.beta ?
<pollyo> jbrouhard: the website says 1.50
<jbrouhard> gaim.sf.net says 1.50. yes
<pollyo> 1.5.0
<jbrouhard> but I ran apt-cache show gaim
<jbrouhard> and it says
<jbrouhard> OH, nevermind
<jbrouhard> I read it wrong
<jbrouhard> 1:2.0.0Beta6
<rubso> dudez where is my kubuntu feisty fawn?
<khatahn> hi, what text editor should i use to edit a huge text file? something that doesn't try to load everything in memory at once
<duck_> when i write files to my floppy drive with a disk in, it just puts the files in a folder labeled floppy0, how do i actually add the files to the disk?
<apus> does ktorrent support encryption
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Kubuntu Support Channel | Almost there | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<mackyman> duck_: you can use terminal by doing following:                 cat /path/to/file > /dev/fd0
<mackyman> ops
<mackyman> cat /path/to/file > /dev/fd/0
<Jucato> duck_: you mean in /media/floppy0?
<duck_> Jucato yes
<Jucato> duck_: then that's your floppy disk
<Jucato> it's the folder/location in the Linux filesystem for your floopy disk
<duck_> Jucato: but when i copy files into that, it does't write them to the disk, it just sits there...
<Jucato> how do you check if it's written to the disk or not?
<duck_> i put it in another computer to see if the files are there
<Jucato> ah. hm...
* Jucato is not familiar with floppies...
<duck_> lol, it's okay
<apus> there are over 1k people in #ubuntu
<duck_> i was feeling very nostalgic tonight, and this is my only computer with a floppy drive on it
<duck_> so i decided to get one of my older, junkier computers and put Windows 3.1 on it
<pollyo> Do they have anything in the repositories to create webpages?
<mackyman> duck_: didn't cat /path/to/file > /dev/fd/0 work?
<mackyman> pollyo: Quanta
<mackyman> A really neat program =) Using it everyday as a Webdevel
<pollyo> mackyman: That something for your average joe?  I'm not a big time web developer? (looking it up now)
<mackyman> What do you want it to d0
<mackyman> =
<mackyman> ?
<mackyman> Gui drag and drop elements? Or just syntax highlightning?
<mackyman> In anycase, it have both
<pollyo> mackyman: I'll start with drag and drop.
<pollyo> mackyman: If it allows me to automatically update a site from within the software that would be great.
<Jucato> try Nvu. Quanta isn't really a full WYSIWYG editor
<mackyman> pollyo: Yep, it can do that
<Jucato> pollyo: oh in that case, you'd be better off with Quanta
<Jucato> Quanta + KIO
<pollyo> Jucato: Is Nvu in the repos?
<Goliath23> when is the release, when is the release? are we there yet?! why is ubuntu.com down? :)
<pollyo> Jucato: Is KIO another package?
<mackyman> Jucato: Nvu... Hmmm. I'll check that one out?
<Jucato> pollyo: no KIO is not a separate package. it's built into KDE
<pollyo> Installing quanta now.
<pollyo> Didn't take note of Nvu in the repos.
<Jucato> nvu is in the repos
<pollyo> Jucato: I must have mistyped ... I'll check again in a min.
<Jucato> pollyo: kio allows you to access different types of filesystems, both local (on your pc) and remote ("out there") very transparently, as if you were accessing them locally
<Jucato> pollyo: examples would be sftp:/, ftp:/, http:/, media:/, remote:/, etc.
<pollyo> Jucato: Wow.
<pollyo> Jucato: That makes things easy.
<mackyman> pollyo: I have used it that way, and it works great at that
<Jucato> so basically, you can open your .html file (in your remote server/web space) in Kate or Quanta and edit it from those apps. when you save, it saves to the remote server/web space.
<pollyo> Jucato: Very nice.
<Jucato> unfortuntely, I don't think Nvu will let you do that, since it's not a KDE app
<Jucato> Quanta (and Kate) can, but Quanta isn't very drag-n-drop-ish
<emonkey-p> isn't quanta a qt thml dev app?
<lzap> hi guys, is IT out? :-D
<pollyo> Jucato: I'm not coming up with "nvu" in the repos.
<Riddell> lzap: see topic
<lzap> Riddell: I see, very exact... :-D
<Jucato> pollyo: hm... hold on
<apus> for ktorrent I can use any port?
<Jucato> pollyo: are you on feisty already?
<lzap> ap
<lzap> apus: higher than 1024
<apus> lz
<apus> lzap:
<apus> dang it
<pollyo> Jucato: Yes
<apus> lzap: i should change it from default tho?
<Jucato> pollyo: strange, seems like nvu's not here as well
<lzap> apus: I suggest 7000
<mackyman> pollyo: I find it on my Edgy system
<pollyo> Jucato: Was it in 6.10?
<Jucato> yes
<apus> and use dhct?
<Jucato> hm... strange... really strange..
<pollyo> Jucato: They doing much with Nvu?  The website has a version packaged for 5. somthing...
<pollyo> Jucato: Nvu 1.0 - Released June 28th, 2005
<Jucato> hm...
<pollyo> Maybe they stopped working on it?
<pollyo> BRB... going to statup kde
<ranjan> web development? www.aptana.com nothing is better
<Jucato> maybe, maybe not
<keisangi> hi there
<pollyo> Hello
<ranjan> pollyo: www.aptana.com nothing is better
<apus> do I have to use port forwarding on my router for k torrent
<SilentDis> ok... #ubuntu-release-party gives me vertigo.  lol
<ranjan> apus: yes
<pollyo> ranjan: Thanks .. That looks a little over the top but I'll check it out.
<ranjan> pollyo: if you are good at hand coding that is the best!
<apus> ranjan: they why did it work before I was forwarding? I think my speed lowered when I enabled it
<pollyo> ranjan: I think drag and drop is my speed at this point.
<ranjan> pollyo: quata will not help u... ue best bet is dreamweaver . wine
<ranjan> quanta or nvu
<pollyo> ranjan: I'm just about to start quanta.
<ranjan> pollyo: quanta is not drag and drop
<ranjan> pollyo: if linus is your primary OS, you are better off learning hand cofing
<apus> a friend told me to install automatix and then I found out it was a bad idea, I removed it by purging it with apt-get and deleting it from the source file, i should be fine right?
<ranjan> apus: also open ur sources.list and remove any automatix added repos
<apus> ranjan: yep I did that
<ranjan> apus: u r good to go
<reldruh> does anybody know what the difference between the nvidia-glx and the nvidia-glx-new package is? And which one I'm better off installing?
<apus> ranjan: I still suffer from windows paranoia
<ranjan> Apus: for multimedia stuff google medibuntu
<YingFan> how do i get an usb hd get automatically mounted without having a permanent entry in fstab?
<apus> ranjan: I have everything I need now from restricted formats
<ranjan> apus: cool
<keisangi> how can i do this with kopete:  /msg nickserv identify mypassword
<keisangi> ?
<ranjan> YingFan: edgy/feisty auto mounts usb drives
<YingFan> ranjan im on feisty, it doesnt...
<keisangi> i seems to be unable to identify my nick when i'm irc'ing with kopete
<YingFan> ranjan it detects them fine, and i can mount them manually...
<ranjan> keisangi: goggle kopete automatic commands
<keisangi> ic.. i'll try that .. thanks for the info ranjan
<ranjan> YingFan: /etc/init.d/dbus restart should automount it, if it doesn't i am unable to help
<ranjan> YingFan: sudo  /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<dwidmann> Uggh, I think I may have discovered a bug in Krita :(
<Cem_UNAL> When is the release time? Home page has been said "tomorrow" yesterday. Now it says "tomorrow" :) When is "tomorrow" ? :)
<YingFan> the day obese women start a diet
<ranjan> Cem_UNAL: it is out already
<Cem_UNAL> the thursday of uncoming mount :D
<Cem_UNAL> ** the last thursday of uncoming mount :D
<_4strO> Tomorrow never die !
<Cem_UNAL> ranjan: but ubuntu and kubuntu home page does not say that?; and i want to download new release of Kubuntu; where can i find it?
<ranjan> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce
<ranjan> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Cem_UNAL> ranjan: do u know iso link for Kubuntu?
<_4strO> ranjan: better
<Riddell> Cem_UNAL: it's not out yet, won't be long
<ranjan> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Riddell> the torrents are not up yet
<ranjan> its out
<ranjan> follow my link
<reldruh> what is the nvidia-glx-new package?
<Cem_UNAL> reldruh: it for non legacy card ( legacy cards : TNT and olders ) u can find its under nvidia glx read me.
<reldruh> Cem_UNAL: how is that different from the nvidia-glx package?
<chemisus> reldruh, you sure those arnt beta ones?
<reldruh> chemisus: i installed feisty and they're both in adept
<reldruh> chemisus: it doesn't say anything about beta
<chemisus> feisty-desktop-i386.iso?
<reldruh> chemisus: yes
<chemisus> reldruh, ok, thanks
<reldruh> chemisus: what for?
<chemisus> the info =P
<Cem_UNAL> :)
<chemisus> its 5am here, im ready to sleep =P
<pollyo> I believe they have three nvidia drivers now glx-legacy, glx, and glx-new
<Scunizi> I'm trying to get beryl working.  I've installed the ati binary drivers from synaptic and installed beryl but have no idea how to activate it.  Ideas?
<Cem_UNAL> pollyo: glx is glx-new is not it ?
<reldruh> well, neither nvidia package seems to be working for me so unless anybody has a last minute suggestion I'm going to go download and install it straight from the nvidia website
<Cem_UNAL> now again: kubuntu 7.04 isos is ready or not ready? (not torrent)
<reldruh> Cem_UNAL: it doesn't look like they're ready, the kubuntu website doesn't have an announcement
<pollyo> Cem_UNAL: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2437578
<Cem_UNAL> tomorrow is today; today is tomorrow for ubuntu :D
<andreas_> i have problems with ata devices. maybe the kernel is not ready.
<Cem_UNAL> pollyo: tx
<pollyo> 1.0-9755 == nvidia-glx-new
<Jucato> pollyo: <geser> Jucato: nvu was removed because it is unmaintained upstream, kompozer is the successor of nvu (but not yet in Ubuntu)
<pollyo> Jucato: kompozer ok. Thank you.
<reldruh> pollyo: do I have to do something special to get it working? I tried installing it and restarting my X server and then I couldn't even run glxgears
<Cem_UNAL> 1.0-7xxx = glx-old
<Cem_UNAL> :)
<pollyo> reldruh: Do you have the correct driver?
<pollyo> reldruh: That link I shared has an Appendix link with information on the driver you need for a specific card.
<reldruh> pollyo: correct as in not legacy and am I sure I have an nvidia card? if so, yes. I have a geforce 7300
<reldruh> pollyo: could you post the link again? I restarted my X server without copying it
<pollyo> reldruh: There are three nvidia drivers now.
<pollyo> reldruh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2437578
<Cem_UNAL> ^^^
<sivaji> !fiesty
<sivaji> ! fiesty
<Chousuke> !feisty
<Chousuke> hm
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn | FEISTY IS NOT RELEASED YET
<Chousuke> there it is
<sivaji> ok
<reldruh> pollyo: I see. My card is on the first part of that list, where it says to use 1.0-9755. That would be the nvidia-glx-new package, but when I tried installing that it didn't work and I was unable to run even glxgears
<sivaji> is there any way to upgrade from edgy to feisty
<reldruh> pollyo: should I have any other packages besides nvidia-kernel-common and nvidia-glx-new installed to have it working?
<pollyo> reldruh: I can't say for sure.
<sivaji> whether feisty is released or not ?
<Jucato> sivaji: I think the GUI dist-upgrade tool will be made available from the edgy repositories once it's officially released.
<reldruh> pollyo: OK. I guess  I'll do some googling around then. Thanks for your help. It would have taken me a long time to find that list
<mrigns> Jucato: saw you on planet.ubuntu.com /bow
<mrigns> \o/
<Jucato> lol :D
<Jucato> reldruh: you need linux-restricted-modules-generic
<sivaji> ! feisty
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn | FEISTY IS NOT RELEASED YET
<unix_infidel> lol, its 0400 already here.
<unix_infidel> what's the hold up !
<pollyo> reOh..yes
<Jucato> unix_infidel: hm.. timezones?
<reldruh> Jucato: it's already installed
<unix_infidel> central US
<reldruh> Jucato: both linux-restricted-modules-generic and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic
<Jucato> reldruh: ok, just making sure. nvidia-glx + linux-restricted-modules-generic, then "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<pdroy> Hi there, Is 7.04 RC already released
<Jucato> reldruh: is that the kernel you are using?
<Jucato> pdroy: skipped RC. today will be the stable release
<pollyo> reldruh: You have two restricted modules?
<pdroy> Jucato: woow thats nice, cant wait
<reldruh> Jucato: I can't tell you how dumb I feel. Usually when I install nvidia drivers it changes my xorg.conf for me, but I didn't change it manually this time around
<reldruh> pollyo: yes
<Jucato> pollyo: no, the -generic is just a metapackage
<reldruh> pollyo: then no :-)
<Jucato> I mean, linux-restricted-modules-generic is a metapackage
<reldruh> Jucato: I now have to restart my X server?
<pdroy> I screwed my system trying to install ATI drivers, now waiting for the 7.04 Download -> Install :)
<_Johny> has feisty been finally released?
<Scunizi> nope
<Jucato> _Johny: see /topic :)
<_Johny> when then?
<pollyo> Anyone else having trouble brining up the ubuntu website?
<reldruh> Jucato: it worked! Thank you! Now I just have to try and remember how to get all my fonts back down to their normal size...
<_Johny> Jucato: Hello:). I just wonder becouse there's no news on Kubuntu site
<Jucato> _Johny: well, there's no news to report yet :)
<pdroy> !foo
<ubotu> foo is bar
<pdroy> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pgquiles__> _Johny: the download page already shows the Feisty download section with a "coming soon"
<pdroy> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Cugel> http://www.kubuntu.org/ is not updated, yet.
<Jucato> there is nothing to update yet
<Cugel> True, that.
<Cugel> I had some trouble finding good upgrade instructions for kubuntu.
<Jucato> Cugel: Edgy to Feisty? there will be no need. the new dist-upgrade tool will take care of everything
<Cugel> Jucato: and where do I find that tool?
<Jucato> Cugel: it will be made available as an update once feisty is released
<pdroy> I dont like upgrades, I like fresh installation. Take /home backup , install and copy backup back, its so easy
<pdroy> only pain is to install the many additional packages :)
<Jucato> it's nice to have options
<pdroy> yup
<pdroy> !Feisty
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn | FEISTY IS NOT RELEASED YET
<ledemente> hi all.
<pdroy> hi ledemente
<ledemente> I'm having some issues with Kopete
<ledemente> Specifically, it freezes almost as soon as it's opened./
<myky> hi all can we help me....a want install beryl on my kubuntu but i don't known how pls hep me
<Cem_UNAL> myky read wiki
<ledemente> I've tried uninstalling, reinstalling. Still having issues.
<psb154> ledemente, has it ever worked or has it always crashed for  you?
<myky> Cem_UNAL: thx but try read it but after i must reinstall kubuntu because my x was down
<ledemente> It used to work. My last Ubuntu installation had the exact same issue - it worked for a while, then started crashing.
<ledemente> It's not just Kopete, the mouse and keyboard freeze at the same time.
<jtmoney> is feisty final coming out today or was it delayed?
<pdroy> ledemente: I had use kopete initially then I switched to GAIM
<Jucato> jtmoney: today.as to what time... well you'll have to wait
<pdroy> jtmoney: It should be coming today, but no idea of the time
<psb154> sounds like ledemente has bigger problems though.
<jtmoney> Jucato: okay, thank you
<Cugel> I have a question. I want to move a lot of files to a new drive partition. At the moment I only have one huge partition. How do I create a new partition on this drive? Gparted refuses to change anything to the drive (probably since my system is on it?)
<jtmoney> thanks
<Cem_UNAL> myky: login with live cd
<myky> Cem_UNAL: and after?
<VSpike> Is the Feisty release going to cover kubuntu as well?
<sonoftheclayr> Cugel: try a live cd such as the gparted live cd, ubuntu live cd or puppy linux (they are what i use)
<Cugel> spike: of course!!!
<ledemente> pdroy: Gaim is fine... but it's lacks the features I want.
<VSpike> Cugel: cool... just checking
<Cugel> son: gparted live CD -- didn't know about that one, will check.
<pdroy> ledemente: whats the functionality u r looking
<Cem_UNAL> myky: u can configure it reading wiki if nessery make chroot and cofigure ur system
<Cugel> I presume Gparted understands that I don't want to lose the data on my disk? (I'm always _very_ afraid of doing stuff to my partitions)
<ledemente> pdroy: ?
<sonoftheclayr> Cugel: I have never lost data from messing about using gparted unless i deleted the partition
<VSpike> My system is kinda of increasingly broken.  I've kind of accepted a clean install is the best way to go, so I'd be stupid not to wait until feisty release.  But I'm getting sick of all the oddness at this end.
<Cugel> Ok.
<VSpike> I can't wait to swap all my existing problems for interesting new ones :)
<pdroy> ledemente: whats the special Feature you are looking for
<myky> Cem_UNAL: known i have ati xpres200 in my notebook...and i have problem find manual for driver install ati
<ledemente> pdroy: Webcam for one, but I'd rather not find a replacement app... I'd like to get this one to work.
<Cem_UNAL> myky: http://wiki.pardus-linux.nl/index.php/HOWTO:Installing_and_Using_Beryl u can find under this document
<pdroy> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<pdroy> I guess 7.04 is released
<Jucato> pages aren't updated all at the same time. some servers might contain more updated data than others
<pdroy> ledemente: I had very bad experiences wit webcams
<myky> Cem_UNAL: thx very much i go try it :)
<Cem_UNAL> myky: np
<ledemente> pdroy: So?
<insmod> anyone have a fixe on the usplash _down on a laptop -- dose not work even if i rename /sbin/usplash_down
<keisangi> pdroy nice :)
<Cem_UNAL> is this ok --> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Cem_UNAL> ???
<Cugel> Sure.
<pdroy> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/7.04/
<mackyman> !fiesty
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn | FEISTY IS NOT RELEASED YET
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Kubuntu Support Channel | Almost there #ubuntu-release-party | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<Riddell> Cem_UNAL: that's not kubuntu
<Cugel> I think it's being released as we speak -- at least all sites went down in flames :-)
<Cem_UNAL> Riddell: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/7.04/kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<icf7> anyone got the torrent of the i386 Desktop CD?
<dwiguna> hi
<Cem_UNAL> ^^^ is this kubuntu :D
<Riddell> Cem_UNAL: I couldn't possibly comment
<Riddell> icf7: torrents aren't yet active
<icf7> Riddell: thx
<icf7> When are they expected to start serving?
<Cugel> Dudes, we can also be patient and wait a day for kubuntu.org to update. I mean, it will probably break your network and you'll cry :-)
<Gartra1> any ops in here?
<Cugel> Yeah
<Jucato> Gartra1: what for?
<Jucato> may I be of assistance?
<Gartra1> Seveas banned me from the main ubuntu chanel., i need to talk to him as for why
<Gartra1> and why he wont unban me
<Jucato> Gartra1: #ubuntu-ops please
<insmod> anyone have a fixe on the usplash _down on a laptop -- dose not work even if i rename /sbin/usplash_down
<psb154> Gartra1, Create another account and log on again :-)
<Jucato> psb154: not if it's his IP that was banned
<Gartra1> cant, seveas banned my ip
<psb154> Jucato, saw you ban someone yesterday and you used their nick *@*
<Jucato> psb154: yes. that was for a quick and messy ban. I immediately removed the nick ban and substituted and IP ban
<psb154> Oooo O_o
<Jucato> you can check the channe ban list :D
<pollyo> Do those types of bans work of people have dynamic ips?
<pollyo> Do that many people actually have a dedicated ip?
<psb154> Aha... good point
<apus> US MIRROR http://www.public.iastate.edu/~timerbes/kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<pollyo> apus: Is that a beta?
<apus> nope
* Jucato would suggest waiting for the official release announcement...
<apus> thats final
<pollyo> Jucato: Is there going to be updates for people running the 7.04 beta rc's?
<Jucato> pollyo: if you have done your daily dist-upgrade, then no
<pollyo> Jucato: Ok.
<Jucato> or rather, afaik, no
<mackyman> Is it me, or are ppl behaving like kids on christmas in #ubuntu-release-party ? =P
<pollyo> <grin>
<Jucato> <larger grin>
<pollyo> How many people can be in one irc chat (room)?
<Gartra1> 10000
<mackyman> pollyo: To many? ;)
<Jucato> depends on the channel I guess
<pollyo> Gartra1: That per server or per chat room?
<tv> hi all
<Gartra1> no, it varryes, i was basing it off of the main #ubuntu
<Jucato> pollyo: it depends on the channel, if the ops set a limit to the number of users.
<pdroy> !Fiesty
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn | FEISTY IS NOT RELEASED YET
<malik__> hi ...........does any on else hava problem with amarok........i updated it from 1.4.3 to 1.4.5 n its veryyyyyyyyy slow to respond......im using kubuntu edgy
<ledemente> I asked before... but I will again.
<ledemente> Kopete keeps freezing up on me. Anyone else had this problem?
<psb154> ledmente, you also said that other apps crash as well when you use your mouse and keyboard :-/
<psb154> :-D
<ledemente> HAHAHAHAH
<ledemente> No.
<ledemente> Not what I said.
<ledemente> I was saying that when kopete crashes, my keyboard/mouse freezes up.
<psb154> ok
<ledemente> So... fix it.
<ledemente> XD
<psb154> ledemente are you using a web cam when this happens
<ledemente> No.
<ledemente> It's just when the program opens and is about to show the MSN contact groups.
<ledemente> It freezes just as it starts to show them
<malik__> hi ...........does any on else hava problem with amarok........i updated it from 1.4.3 to 1.4.5 n its veryyyyyyyyy slow to respond......im using kubuntu edgy
<psb154> ledemente, 'them'?
<psb154> i see
<ledemente> malik__: I find Amarok slow to start up and very occasionally lags.
<ledemente> psb154: ... what?
<ledemente> psb154: ?
<psb154> ledemente, try this: move ~./kde/share/apps/kopete to some other name and restart kopete
<psb154> mv ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete-old
<pgquiles__> torrents already in FTP!
<os2mac> ok serious question here....
<malik__> so whats is good music player for kubuntu then?
<os2mac> I am on the Fiesty Beta. do I need to change my repositories to upgrade to the final?
<Jucato> os2mac: you don't need to
<os2mac> so they are the same repositories?
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> there are no separate repositories for feisty herd, beta, rc, final. feisty is feisty
<Gartra1> heres a question from the past: are the old 4.10 repos still up?
<Jucato> I'm not sure. you'd have to ask in #ubuntu-devel
<Sanne> Gartra1: I just looked at packages.ubuntu.com, it seems so.
<TuTuFF> for dualcore PCs wanting to run 32bit code, which is the correct install disc, i386 or alternate i386?
<chuso> Jucato: please, what repos are those for upgrading to edgy?
<Jucato> chuso: from dapper to edgy?
<chuso> s/edgy/feisty
<chuso> sorry :)
<chuso> edgy to feisty
<Jucato> chuso: ah you don't have to. once it's released there will be a dist-upgrade/upgrade manager available
<Gartra1> it goes horray hedgehog/dapper drake/ edgy eft/feisty fawn if im not mistaken
<Sanne> Gartra1: they are at least listet here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<myky> all: please help me i have ati xpres200 in my notebook a i dont known how i install glx please help me ..i have kubuntu edgy
<chuso> so i can't dist-upgrade my system now?
<sivaji_2009> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<_4strO> chuso: you have something about it in adept i think
<Jucato> chuso: not unless you want to manually change your repositories and risk running into problems. but you can if you really want to
<Sanne> !ati | myky
<ubotu> myky: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Sanne> myky: see if those docs help you.
<chuso> ok thanks _4strO and Jucato ! And do you know when will be released kubuntu feisty?
<Gartra1> what is that key that you use to have ubotu say someones name?
<neonlinux> just curious... does kubuntu get released the same time as ubuntu?
<Jucato> chuso: today
<Jucato> neonlinux: yes
<Gartra1> all dists are released at the same time
<Jucato> rather, all official distros
<ReTyPe> will there be a kubuntu released today, or just Ubuntu ?
<neonlinux> YAY... here i am hanging around in the release party channel.. and that thought struck my head.. panic set in at the amount of time ive wasted loll
<Gartra1> there are unofficial ones?
<Jucato> ReTyPe: ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, and edubuntu
<ReTyPe> ok, thx for the info, any ETA ?
<ReTyPe> btw, today its my birthday too, i am getting the most beautifull present in years
<neonlinux> ReTyPe: happy birthday.... today is the only info given for release
<XenThraL> happy bday dude
<ReTyPe> so is this the final one??  http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/7.04/kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<neonlinux> ReTyPe: thats the last daily build.. not the release apparently
<_4strO> it's seem so ReTyPe
<ReTyPe> very confusing
<_4strO> nver mind
<Grexeo> is it safe to upgrade from kubuntu edgy to feisty, or should I do a clean install?
<_4strO> what the difference between the release today and tomorrow :p
<Goliath23> Grexeo: check this out: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<ICMike5> Anybody know if 7.04 final is still due today?
<Grexeo> Goliath23: thanks
<Gartra1> ICMike5: it out
<ICMike5> I didnt see it on the kubuntu download site
<Assimilator> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/7.04/release/
<Grexeo> what's the difference between the DVD version and the CD version?
<Grexeo> (I would read up myself but most of the ubuntu site is unreachable for me)
<neonlinux> Grexeo: i have no idea sorry.... i usually use the cds
<sivaji_2009> shutdown -h 4200 when this command will halt system
<sivaji_2009> !feisty
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn | FEISTY IS NOT RELEASED YET
<os2mac> If I load the Gnome desktop to my Kubuntu install... will it change the default desktop to Gnome?
<myky> all: can we help me so direct rendering was yes...
<myky> myky@myky-laptop:/etc/X11$ glxinfo |grep direct
<myky> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<myky> direct rendering: No
<myky> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<os2mac> anyone?
<pharsalus> Greetings, any idea of the ETA on Feisty?
<ReTyPe> os2mac: you can make the choice at the login screen, and choose you standard desktop environment
<tux> hi all
<mackyman> heya
<tux> does anyone know where i can find ATI drivers for feisty?
<os2mac> ReTyPe: but what will be the default? Gnome or KDE?
<os2mac> and how do I set it?
<os2mac> !Fiesty
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn | FEISTY IS NOT RELEASED YET
<mackyman> tux: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide
<Grexeo> pharsalus: the dvd release is available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/7.04/release/ - no idea when we can expect the CD release though
<mackyman> When Feisty fawn is releast, a guide will be there
<ReTyPe> if you use Kubuntu, KDE will be your standard desktop, but at the login screen you can set your default to Gnome
<mackyman> Or, atlast, probable
<tux> oh, but im already running feisty beta :p
<mackyman> tux: You can always try the edgy guide... No garantees thou.
<os2mac> Does it change the splash screen to an Ubuntu spash screen?
<os2mac> and if it does how do I change it back?
<tux> i tried with a edgy guide but it didnt work verry well
<tux> got error's at buildpkg
<mind_crusher[ro] > what's with the delay in the release of 7.04?>
<hephooey> I see feisty cds are already in the downloading mirrors,
<hephooey> but the torrent downloading does not work yet
<os2mac> thinking about installing Gnome on my Kubuntu release. I suspect that it will change my usplash to the ubuntu splash page. How do I back it up just in case, so I can restore it?
<hephooey> some unauthrized torrent error
<pollyo> os2mac: I have gnome on my kubuntu and didn't notice a change
<os2mac> it didn't change your login screen?
<pollyo> os2mac: I have the same splash when it loads and the same login screen.
<os2mac> OK... must have been an earlier version that did that.
<pollyo> os2mac: I have to click on the box to the left of name/password to select session type and other options.
<os2mac> Pollyo: I am sure your correct. I tried this in an earlier version and when I did it changed my login screen to an ubuntu login. Took me forever to figure out how to cange it back.
* dhq is away: Gone away for now.
<os2mac> c/cange/change
<tux> hm i hae X.org version 7.2.x
<tux> and the ATI drivers only support 7.1.x
<hansen> is there a website with a changelog or whatever for kubuntu edgy updates?
<aztun> hi all
<arash> hi
* hansen found the ubuntu-security-announce list...
<hnsn> hello fellow name
<hnsn> person
<orient2000> just released http://ftp.rz.tu-bs.de/pub/mirror/ubuntu-cd-releases/7.04/
<Sanne> orient2000: not official yet
<lupo> So there isn't going to be a cd-version of Feisty?
<lupo> or any sort of netinstall?
<aztun> there are no desktop-effects on kubuntu feisty?
<aztun> I cant find anything about desktop-effects en defaults menus
<aztun> and the utility "desktop-effects" isnt installed by default
<aztun> there is no support for compiz on kubuntu?
<orient2000> I am downloading now. ubuntu.com is crowded
<Sanne> aztun: I heard it will be installed, but not on by default
<Sanne> aztun: I don't know especially for kubuntu
<Grexeo> orient2000: why are you downloading an old release?
<Grexeo> just wait for the final release...
<tux> no one got ATI drivers running on feisty?
<aztun> Sanne: I think is isnt even installed on kubuntu
<tux> kan find anything at the kubuntu website
<Sanne> aztun: hmmm, might be. Don't know really, I just some interview with Mark where he said it's installed, but turned off by default. But he was talking about Ubuntu.
<aztun> what a pain
<aztun> :/
<Sanne> aztun: why shouldn't you be able to download it? I know anything about desktop effects, but the packages should surely be in the repositories?
<Sanne> aztun: s/know/don't know
<Sanne> aztun: seems interesting: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385234
<MarkCh> hi all. i am a bit curious. why are you using kde instead of gnome? what are the features of kde that made you think its better? im planning to try out kde myself full-time today.
<Cugel> Mark: I like KDE because it looks good and works for me.
<Cugel> And some of the specific tools (Amarok, Konqueror) are better than Gnome versions, I believe.
<Cugel> But otherwise, I don't know.
<myky> i think that instalation beryl is easy :) but it is so hard
<Sanne> MarkCh: I like the high configurability of KDE and that it doesn't hide options from users. Some people are overwhelmed by all those options, so for them Gnome might be better. And also, I mostly use KDE apps, only some Gnome/Gtk apps.
<MarkCh> thanks cugel, what made you think it looks good btw. can't gnome emulate whatever looks kde can do?
<Skrotffs> MarkCh: I find it less claustrophobic. Gnome tend to hide advanced stuff away. Also I enjoy the KIO-slaves, the kpart-concept and lots of the apps like konversation, konqueror, amarok, etc
<aztun> Sanne: it right, packages are on repos
<Cugel> I don't know enough about gnome -- but I do know configuring KDE is easier.
<aztun> but the dont work well
<aztun> I think kubuntu developers havent tested it with kubuntu
<Sanne> MarkCh: also, I'm learning to program with python and Qt/KDE. I like the Qt and KDE toolkits very much, it all seems very well thought out and structured.
<Sanne> aztun: ah, good to know, thanks.
<MarkCh> sanne: yes. probably because they are made in c++.
<MarkCh> anyway, thanks for the replies guys. ill be using kde for a week and see if it works for me. :)
<Sanne> MarkCh: have fun :)
<aztun> I have installed it Sanne
<aztun> with an intel card
<MarkCh> dont worry, i will. XD
<Sanne> :)
<aztun> so I only should intall the package and activate it
<aztun> but it fails
<Skrotffs> Mark
<Skrotffs> err
<aztun> doesnt work well
<Skrotffs> MarkCh: Check out the kio-slaves if you're doing filebrowsing on remote places (ssh, samba, ftp, whatever) :>
<lupo> so is it released or not?
<lupo> kubuntu.org doesn't say anything yet
<Sanne> aztun: sorry to hear that. But I won't be able to help with that, sorry, I never tried it myself.
<Sanne> lupo: the topic in #ubuntu-release-party sais it is not
<pgquiles_> lupo: torrents and .jigdo files are already available, ISOs are not (yet)
<aztun> Sanne: I think I hadnt done it right
<aztun> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/CompizOnFeisty?highlight=%28compiz%29%7C%28feisty%29
<MarkCh> ok. gotta try kde now. bye!
<lupo> pgquiles_: where's the torrent file?
<aztun> it seems isnt enought installing just desktop-effects package
<aztun> donwloading right now........
<Sanne> aztun: hmm, that instructions seem pretty easy. I hope you get it to work.
<malik__> which one is better music player for audio files of different types for kubuntu edgy?.......amarok/juk/XMMS or if any one have any suggestion?
<pgquiles_> lupo: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/7.04/
<Sanne> malik__: I think it's a matter of preference. I like the cleanliness of xmms, most people find amarok awesome, best try them all :)
<myky> all: please help me to configure xgl  and beryl
<Skrotffs> Are those the *final* ISO's? They're dated the 17th of april..
<Sanne> malik__: so far xmms played everything I threw at it, at least after installing additional output modules sometimes.
<Sanne> !feisty | Skrotffs
<ubotu> Skrotffs: feisty is
<Sanne> huh?
<Sanne> !feisty
<Sanne> Skrotffs: dunno what's up witht he bot. It said a moment ago: The Feisty Fawn | FEISTY IS NOT RELEASED YET
<malik__> but i have very bad sound comin outta my mp3z with xmms...........amarok is bit slow n lags alot of the time.........havent tried juk.........just lookin for something which will play audio files n wont lag
<Sanne> omg
<Sanne> !feisty
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn
<Sanne> I just caught the moment!!
<lupo> pgquiles_: thanks
<Sanne> well, it's "soon", not "now"...
<Cugel> "will be released on ubuntu.com at 1pm today" -- it says here.
<dennis_> hi! how can i install a java 6 jdk?
<mackyman> 1pm can be quite wide... Depending on timezones
<psb154> dennis_ sudo apt-get install sun-java6-sdk
<Sanne> dennis_: I remember seeing it in the backports. Let me look.
<Cugel> Where do I find a/the script to upgrade Kubuntu? I'm unable to find it.
<psb154> dennis_ thats jdk sorry
<myky> please help me install xgl on my notebook
<dennis_> i use adept manager and i don't find a java 6 jdk there
<Sanne> dennis_: sun-java6-jdk in edgy-backports
<psb154> dennis_ check your /ect/apt/sources.list you prolly just need to uncomment some debs.
<Sanne> dennis_: you need to have the backports repository enabled
<psb154> then do a sudo apt-get update
<dennis_> thx, it was not enabled in my repositories...
<dennis_> i think now it will work, if i will have any problems i am back soon :)
<Sanne> dennis_: good luck :)
<dennis_> Sanne: thx :)
<os2mac> pollyo are you still around?
<aspedia> hello all :)
<Sanne> hi :)
<aspedia> how can I see which home directory a user have?
<tux> did they just release feisty?
<Sanne> !feisty
<Cugel> Fast mirror of every release at ftp://ftpserv.tudelft.nl/d1/Linux/releases.ubuntu.com/feisty
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn
<tux> not yet ...
<Sanne> tux: not yet
<aspedia> is there a users list command?
<JuJuBee> Morning.  I have an old iMac G3 266Mhz from 1999 or so.  Will Kubuntu run on it?
<sonoftheclayr> JuJuBee: yes it will, but extremely slowly, maybe xubuntu?
<Sanne> aspedia: I bet there's a command line way, I don't know. You can see it in System Settings-> Users & Groups, in Admin mode, when you click on modify for a user.
<sivaji> !feisty
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn
<Sanne> aspedia: a list of users currently logged in you get with: users
<sivaji> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<JuJuBee> OK, I will give it a try.
<aspedia> I dont have a X running on that machine, so I need a command
<Sanne> aspedia: ah
<livingdaylight> HAPPY BIRTHDAY FEISTY BAMBI !!!
<Sanne> aspedia: can you use a web browser now? I just found this, might help: http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugusers.html
<psb154> jujubee damn small linux might be a better choice, if it runs on macs that is.
<gholm> hey guys, I have an Asus M2A-VM mboard and a AMD X2 6000 and kubuntu won't boot at all. Kernel panic etc etc.  Main error says it "can't allocate resource region 1 of device blah blah"
<gholm> why?
<gholm> ati chipset?
<psb154> gholm what version of kubuntu are you using?
<Sanne> gholm: first I would use memtest on the cd, let it run some hours and make sure there are no errors.
<gholm> psb154: 6.10 edgy eft, tried the generic 32bit one and the special AMD64 one
<gholm> Sanne: no mem errors, done it
<Sanne> gholm: ah, ok
<tux> but there are no drivers for the new x.org yet?
<Sanne> gholm: did you do the cd self check?
<aspedia> "find / -user username -ls"  is a way to find a user
<gholm> Sanne: yeah, came out ok too
<aspedia> but I can not list all users
<gholm> Sanne: doesn't seem this vers likes ati
<sivaji> i got this error when i install feisty http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16383/
<Sanne> gholm: then you could try the alternate cd, with a text based installer. Works better for some people.
<psb154> gholm out of interest have you had success installing any other OS on that computer?
<Sanne> psb154: good question :)
<gholm> psb154: yup winxp (cringe)
<gholm> Sanne: tried the alternate amd installer. with all permutations of text vs OEM installer
<gholm> psb154: winxp works a treat
<Sanne> gholm: oh. then I'm out of ideas, sorry. next thing I would try is to search for your hardware in the forums, wiki, docs. Maybe somebody already has a solution.
<gholm> sanne, yeah all the forums indicate that the mboard is just not fit for linux yet...
<gholm> bugger
<psb154> gholm could you try resetting the bios to defaults.
<Sanne> gholm: ah, then that may just be the case. Is it fairly new, then?
<gholm> psb154: it is
<psb154> gholm what makes you think it might have something to do with ATI chipset?
<amigrave> would it help if I try to dist-upgrade a computer currently on kubuntu edgy to feisty ? I don't care if it's broken afterward. I don't know if feisty is already froozen, if yes I guess that feedback is welcome !?
<gholm> psb154: other forums
<psb154> gholm can you disable the onboard graphics and try another card?
<gholm> psb154: no, I didn't mean ati graphics, I mean onboard chipset
<gholm> and no it ain't ati sorry, it's amd690
<Sanne> amigrave: feisty is due out in less than some hours...
<pdroy> !mark
<ubotu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<JuJuBee> I have a shell script that configures iptables for me.  How do I make this script run at startup since iptables entries are not permanent?
<Jisao> it`s already available, Sanne
<psb154> gholm, might be worth trying another distribution.
<Sanne> Jisao: not officially
<Sanne> !feisty
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn
<Jisao> Well, it's on gatech servers...
<gholm> psb154: yah, I'm a long time Mepis user, so I may try the latets of that
<Jisao> I just finished downloading it.
<Sanne> Jisao: what I meant was mainly that it surely is frozen, and beta testing might well be over ;)
<Sanne> Jisao: have fun :) I'm waiting.
<psb154> gholm I hear good things about those motherboards too.
<gholm> psb154: damn shame I can't get kubuntu working on it yet
<Jisao> Well, as I have been running beta, it won't be a flabbergasting experience...
<Aarin> is the final version of kubuntu feisty released yet?
<Daisuke_Ido> not yet, soon
<gholm> gotta go, thanks psb154 and Sanne  speak soon
<Sanne> gholm: bye :)
<Jisao> gholn, what chipset are you using
<Aarin> damn. so i've downloaded and burned a beta relese just now...
<gholm> Jisao: amd690
<amigrave> Sanne: tought it was for 21th
<psb154> bye gholm
<gholm> ciao
<Sanne> amigrave: no, it's today. Join the madness in #ubuntu-release-party :)
<amigrave> Sanne: YEAH !
<Sanne> heh
<Aarin> ther isn't much diferente between RC and final right?
<amigrave> Sanne: is there something to drink in #ubuntu-release-party ?
<Sanne> Aarin: I would think so, and you can always update, so I won't worry much.
<Sanne> amigrave: sure, I got some tea, now I will bring some coffee and cookies ;)
<amigrave> Sanne: mhhhh no alcohol ?? I'll go in #wine then ;-)
<Jisao> Interesting problem that gholm has.  I also have an amd with onboard chipset, and it can't run any *buntus.
<Sanne> amigrave: but you have to run windows to drink it ;)
<N6REJ> morning everyone
<amigrave> Sanne: you're right, and I heard that #wine is dangerous because of Balmer throwing chairs when he's drunk
<Sanne> amigrave: yeah, best bring your armour
<drkns> hello
<drkns> i need help again fellas
<drkns> anytime i want to install i am getting this error
<drkns> /shared/p80211types.c:88:19: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<drkns> ../shared/p80211types.c:89:20: error: stdlib.h: No such file or directory
<drkns> ../shared/p80211types.c:90:20: error: string.h: No such file or directory
<drkns> the error goes on like this and end with error code2
<drkns> has anyone any idea what i am missing here?
<drkns> when i wanted to install ndisrapper i got this error
<psb154> drkns command are you using to install... whatever it is you are trying to install.
<drkns> now i am getting it with linux-wlan-ng-0.2.7
<drkns> first i used configure and it worked fine
<drkns> and then i wrote make
<rubso> where the hell is my kubuntu ?!!!
<rubso> ahhhhhhh
<drkns> and it gives me this error
<psb154> drkns ok so this is not an apt-get error.
<pucko-> can anyone tell me if there are any easy to use cd-ripping/mp3-encoding tools for kde other than kaudiocreator?
<drkns> i believe i am missing some files or?
<dognews> when will feisty be released today?
<drkns> nope i downloaded these packages from the web
<drkns> and unzipped them to a folder
<drkns> and open command line
<drkns> and get in to the folder
<drkns> and with sudo
<Sanne> !feisty | dognews
<ubotu> dognews: Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn
<psb154> drkns so have you done a sudo apt-get install build-essential
<icecruncher> Sanne: when exactly? today is the 19
<drkns> mkmetastruct.c:48:20: error: stdlib.h: No such file or directory
<drkns> mkmetastruct.c:49:19: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<drkns> mkmetastruct.c:50:20: error: string.h: No such file or directory
<Sanne> drkns: are you sure the program you want to install is not in the ubuntu repositories?
<drkns> tis is the lates version i believe
<drkns> i installed ndisrapper from the aptget
<drkns> and it didnt do anything and i needed the latest version
<Sanne> icecruncher: how would I know? Hehe, that's the question all people at the party ask. The release manager said, less than some hours.
<drkns> and that wont install as well with the similar error
<icecruncher> Sanne: I'm already torrentuing kubuntu alternate, lol
<drkns> make[2] : *** [.depend]  Error 1
<drkns> make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/drkns/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.7/src/mkmeta'
<drkns> make[1] : *** [all]  Error 2
<Sanne> icecruncher: have fun :) (it's not official yet, though)
<icecruncher> Sanne: lol
<Sanne> drkns: it seems you need some development packages.
<nozey> no final isos yet?
<drkns> yes i suspect so
<Sanne> drkns: I would start with installing build-essential
<drkns> i have two wireless pcmcia card and i cant get both to work
<drkns> i am doing that sanne thanks
<Sanne> drkns: you're welcome
<icecruncher> Sanne: had desktop torrent going, no seeder nothing, just started 3 secs ago. lol
<drkns> i really like kubuntu i am using 7.04 beta and happy about it except for the wireless
<Sanne> icecruncher: I will wait
<icecruncher> hehe
<drkns> i cant get usr 5411 or smc 2532w-b to work yet
<Sanne> drkns: sorry to hear that. I don't use wireless, so I won't know specifics, sorry.
<drkns> no problem i am searching the net
<psb154> drkns wireless is supposed to be improved with 7.04 :-/ That is what I am waiting for. I have wireless working on 6.10 but the trouble is WEP wont work.
<Sanne> drkns: also search ubuntuforums and the ubuntu wiki
<drkns> but it seems i am going to ditc them all and buy a new one that works with linux
<Sanne> drkns: that would be the best way, if you can.
<drkns> can you guys suggest any brand for me
<drkns> my ap is linksys wrt54gc
<ReTyPe> drkns, isn't there a linksys router based on linux ?? is that a wireless one ?
<drkns> what is
<drkns> superfluous localized  
<drkns>   man pages
<drkns> i do not know retype have to search
<drkns> oh wrt54gc is a wireless rounter but i dont know if its based on linux
<usamahashimi> is there any software which can solve matrices for me (like multiplying them or taking inverse etc)
<rec53> usamahashimi: octave ?
<usamahashimi> rec53: lemme try
<N6REJ> any vmware experts around right now?
<N6REJ> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<drkns> sanne thanks again
<drkns> building essential worked fine but it seems i already have the wlan-ng but still wont work
<drkns> darn
<drkns> yep i am still waiting for a good 54g pcmcia card that works out of the box
<drkns> pls let me know fellas
<rubso> yo guys, how to enable restricted formats from one click as in Ubuntu 7.04?
<rebecca_sifwork> hmmm.. is the digg story correct? is 7.04 the final feisty release?
<malik__> if i want to make amarok start automatically upon login do i make a link to "/usr/bin/amarok" or "/usr/bin/amarokapp" into autostart folder of ~.kde/Autostart.................since both of them start amarok but i dont know which one is better or proper option..........any suggestion is welcome.
<mackyman> malik__: I usually just don't close amarok upon shutdown
<mackyman> So it starts automaticly
<malik__> mackyman
<malik__> oops sorry
<rebecca_sifwork> anyone? is 7.04 the real feisty release or i have been told lies? lol
<shaddow> anyone know about mtg??
<drkns> becca it suppose to be
<malik__> mackyman: i know but i dont wanna restart the last session......i want to start fresh session upon login thats why i am asking.
<BluesKaj> rebecca_sifwork, the 'official' Feisty release is reorted to be some time today ...I haven't seen it come up on adept alert yet
<YingFan> the dialog for choice of action on new devices, e.g. "open in new window" where are those (re)configured?
<BluesKaj> my version is still beta
<shaddow> plz tell me one magic the gathering channel
<drkns> i think they are going to release final sometime today
<drkns> i cant get wpa_supplicant to start whats wrong damn wireless
<rebecca_sifwork> drkns: ok
<malik__> so we are talkin about the final release of fiesty sometime today?..............will it be the one with three years support or 18 months?
<BluesKaj> usually 6 mos apart
<BluesKaj> oh support is 18 mos I believe
<malik__> so ist not the LTS version then?
<Aarin> its more probable that the 7.10 version will be the lts
<mackyman> malik__: kk... Well... I don't =P So I don't know ;)
<malik__> mackyman: thats oki thanks any ways for suggesting
<rebecca_sifwork> BluesKaj: is that a no? or yes but it just hasn't filtered through all systems yet?
<BluesKaj> rebecca_sifwork, join the #ubuntu-release-party ...the ppl there are saying it hasn't been officaily released yet
<excitatory> question for kde/beryl users, is it possible to configure the taskbar to only show applications from the desktop/cube-face that one is currently viewing?  it seems rather pointless, and incredibly annoying to show all apps on the taskbar; makes me wonder what the point of the multiple desktops really is in beryl..
<malik__> so what do a person like me do ...........to upgrade or update to fiest final version.......im using edgy 6.10 kubuntu
<yaccin> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<rebecca_sifwork> BluesKaj: okay. thanks :)
<yaccin> exait is
<yaccin> excitatory:
<psb154> getting it!!
<malik__> sec question, is fiesty being released with Koffice instead of OpenOffice?
<yaccin> how long for Kubuntu feisty release?
<excitatory> yaccin, ?
<yaccin> excitatory: it is possible with beryl
<toe> excitatory: Yes, I used to have svn-version of Beryl. There is a compiz-windowbar (or named sth. alike) which is what you want.
<yaccin> you need taskbar-compiz if i remember correctly
<pgquiles__> no jigdo files for desktop, wierd
<sivaji> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<toe> yaccin is correct: taskbar-compiz was the name
<yaccin> yay :)
<pdroy> !mako
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mako - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yaccin> http://kubuntu.com/download.php#latest << feisty isnt beta anymore?
<yaccin> o.O
<pdroy> !hill
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hill - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pdroy> !benjamin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about benjamin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sivaji> dpkg error ple help me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16393/
<pollyo> Did they put the final release up yet?
<inferno_> how to change file permissions as root in terminal/konsole
<yaccin> will there be a DVD iso?
<yaccin> inferno_: man chmod
<icecruncher> yaccin #ubuntu-release-party
<psb154> inferno_ you could apt-get mc
<psb154> mc excellent console file manager
<icecruncher> k3b 1 is out. yeah!
<icecruncher> lol
<dhq> fdoving: i upgraded to fiesty now my vmware doesnt work
<pgquiles__> !feisty
<zorglu_> i got a kubuntu edgy and his got this 'lets show only part of the root file' i know there is a page about it but i dont remember the name of it, any hint ?
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn
<sivaji> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sivaji> Setting up xfonts-scalable (1.0.0-6) ...
<sivaji> Invalid string keyword: chassis-type
<sivaji> Valid string keywords are:
<sivaji>   bios-vendor
<sivaji>   bios-version
<sivaji>   bios-release-date
<asdfjkloe> whats the difference between the cd and the dvd version? i mean the package is MUCH bigger, about 2.8 gigs
<zorglu_> asdfjkloe: it is because cd version is to be put on cd, the other on dvd
<zorglu_> asdfjkloe:  and cd allows much less space than dvd
<BrokenLinux> !thunderbird
<ubotu> a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<aztun> re
<aztun> finally I had to install beryl on my kubuntu feisty
<zorglu_> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles . This will be removed in Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<asdfjkloe> zorglu_ ... i know that. but the dvd version mustnt be the full size that fits on dvd to be a dvd version...
<pdroy> asdfjkloe: the dvd has lot more stuff than the CD version., good if you dont have an internet connection
<BrokenLinux> Anyone know if there's a 2.0 thunderbird deb package?
<aztun> in order to get desktop-effects
<inferno_> what to mode to give to chmod to make file exetucatble and writable by all users
<icecruncher> how do you install the google toolbar?
<inferno_> like an everyones folder
<asdfjkloe> zorglu_ so?
<zorglu_> asdfjkloe: ?
<asdfjkloe> zorglu_ whats the difference between the cd and the dvd version? i mean the package is MUCH bigger, about 2.8 gigs
<dhq> i upgraded to fiesty now my vmware doesnt work
<asdfjkloe> zorglu_ ... i know that. but the dvd version mustnt be the full size that fits on dvd to be a dvd version...
<zorglu_> asdfjkloe: hue ? i believe you already knew
<zorglu_> asdfjkloe: dvd bigger than cd
<zorglu_> asdfjkloe: so dvd image bigger than cd image
<zorglu_> asdfjkloe: but you already knew, so i dont understand why you reask the same question several time ifyou already know :)
<odin-arg> feisty out today, is there an updater from edgy to feisty?
<zorglu_> once is already strange enought :)
<N6REJ> any vmware users around?
<N6REJ> dhq: did you use server or player version?
<pgquiles__> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi pgquiles__
<icecruncher> what is the command to rename a file? lol
<dhq> N6REJ: server
<pgquiles__> Riddell: hi. Why no .jigdo for the desktop ISO?
<N6REJ> dhq: you need a file called any-any that patches vmware server to make the config work I think.
<N6REJ> dhq: but I'm new to that software... I'm reading that player is all that is needed, so I'm confused now.
<dhq> N6REJ: where can i get it
<N6REJ> let me look.
<dhq> N6REJ: thanks
<Riddell> pgquiles__: jigdo doesn't work like that, it needs .debs to download
<mcquaid> i used to get excited about a new release but since I've switched to kde (with reps being available with the latest) I don't see so much of a need to upgrade
<mcquaid> does feisty have a newer version of kde than the reps available for edgy?
<mcquaid> not talking about the kde version that ships with edgy, as I'm using the unofficial reps that keep kde up to date.
<N6REJ> dhq http://ftp.cvut.cz/vmware/
<toe> mcquaid: no
<toe> 3.5.6
<mcquaid> ya thats what i'm running
<pgquiles__> Riddell: I know, but there are .jigdo files for -alternate and -server. Why not for -desktop?
<mcquaid> so i'll wait awhile i guess for feisty
<mcquaid> cause it's just a huge upgrade to have basically the same thing
<toe> for kubuntu users feisty doesn't bring that much of new & exciting stuff with it
<Riddell> pgquiles__: I just said, it needs .debs to download
<dhq> N6REJ: which one to downloas
<dhq> download
<N6REJ> dhq: down at the bottom look for vmware-any-any
<dhq> ok
<N6REJ> dhq: I don't know what it does other then patch the kernels and such.
<icecruncher> help
<pgquiles__> Riddell: -alternate and -server also need .debs to download and they do have a .jigdo. The question is, why is it possible to create a .jigdo for -server and -alternate but not for -desktop?
<icecruncher> Exception in thread "main" java.awt.AWTError: Cannot load AWT toolkit: gnu.java.awt.peer.gtk.GtkToolkit
<dhq> N6REJ: http://ftp.cvut.cz/vmware/vmware-any-any-update109.tar.gz
<Riddell> pgquiles__: because the desktop CD is not made of .debs
<odin-arg> halp :[ - there is no such program on kubuntu as "update-manager -c -d" how do i upgrade to feisty? :[
<pgquiles__> Riddell: ah, ok :-) What is it made of?
<Riddell> pgquiles__: a loopback filesystem
<icecruncher> !fixapt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixapt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pgquiles__> Riddell: thank you
<tdn> How do I see my CPU/System temperature in Ubuntu/Kubuntu? I have a Pentium 4. What do I need to do?
<gord> Probably been asked three dozen times but where is the option to turn off the bouncing mouse icon when a program is started?
<gord> Probably been asked three dozen (and one) times but where is the option to turn off the bouncing mouse icon when a program is started?
<LastMall> gord  good question
<gord> I've turned off the "Visual feedback on activation" option but the damn thing is still on
<spawn57> gord, try using kcontrol
<spawn57> it's under appearance & themes -> launch feedback
<BluesKaj> I'm having probs with kubuntu shutdown , X keeps cycling off and on after logout .. I have to turn the power off manually ...any suggestions ?
<duanerb> eeerggh
<duanerb> I hate the control panel
<Peaker> BluesKaj: what happens if you "sudo reboot" ?
<gord> Thanks spawn! :-)
<duanerb> how can i change the kdm theme?
<BluesKaj> Peaker, dunno
<duanerb> BluesKaj: try "sudo shutdown -h now"
<icecruncher> feisty is out!
<icecruncher> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<odin-arg> :o
<odin-arg> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<odin-arg> nein
<odin-arg> the other one :[
<icecruncher> how can i upgrade from jre1.4 to 1.5?
<jbruckman> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jbruckman> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<BluesKaj> ok, sudo shutdown -h now" worked . Where do I save that command to make it permamnent ?
<calvarez> it's out!
<jbruckman> !java | icecruncher
<ubotu> icecruncher: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<icecruncher> woo!
<jbruckman> ;)
<psb154> icecruncher, once you have the java you want try: update-alternatives --config java
<icecruncher> k
<drkns> hello
<drkns> i am trying to install the latest version of gimp and getting this error on config
<drkns> hecking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is require                                          d for intltool
<fdoving> drkns: you need libxml-parser-perl
<drkns> thanks
<joaquin> cual es el servidor de los espaoles
<joaquin> alguien lo sabe
<hak5fan> Is there a way to restore kmix default settings
<jbruckman> hak5fan: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kmix
<jbruckman> should do it
<jackagua> cual es el servidor para los espaoles?
<jbruckman> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jackagua> gracias
<jbruckman> :)
<hak5fan> jbruckman: It didn't work, but thanks anyway
<nozey> http://espelhos.edugraf.ufsc.br/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/feisty/ -> is this the final version?
<jbruckman> hak5fan: sorry it didn't work. :)
<icecruncher> help, my java is totaly messed up, i'll uninstall, then what should I install?
<psb154> icecruncher, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<ma3x> where can I download kubuntu?
<ma3x> the site doesnt work!!!
<psb154> icecruncher, or sun-java6-jre if you just want the runtime
<icecruncher> psb154L: i instaklled that earlier, but the old one is still active
<icecruncher> *installed
<psb154> icecruncher,  try: update-alternatives --config java
<hak5fan> jbruckman: Yes, I a little agry with linux and my self right now, because I can't get my printer working (samba shared) and I can't talk to my cousin because my mic doesn't work. I know it's working hardware wise because It worked yesterday but with a very low volume so I changed something and now it's "broken"
<hak5fan> jbruckman: but I refuse to leave ubuntu
<ma3x> hellooooooooooo
<ma3x> wtf do I get kubuntu?
<hak5fan> ma3x: Are you allready running ubuntu?
<spawn57> you go to google, you type kubuntu...and...ah nm
<icecruncher> psb154: thanks a lot, :) working
<psb154> good stuff. :-)
<ma3x> hak5fan: NO
<icecruncher> psb154: how can I remove the old stuff? unneeded stuff
<ma3x> is kubuntu 6 10 the newest/?
<hak5fan> ma3x: yes but 7.04 will be out very soon...
<psb154> icecruncher, you would: sudo apt-get remove [packageName] 
<spawn57> ma3x: naw 7.04 is lol
<EvilIdler> Wow, this is what I call a hammered server. Any .nyud.net repository mirrors? :P
<ma3x> sparrw: is it out already??
<icecruncher> psb154: and how would i fing out all the names?
<hak5fan> ma3x: Not really as far as i've heard, but you can get it somewhere it's very close to the realease version
<spawn57> icecruncher: dpkg -l for a list of instaleld packages, you might wanna try using adept instead
<psb154> icecruncher,  update-alternatives --config java should give you a clue to what is installed, with regards to java. Or man apt-get that might have something that would help.
<hak5fan> Is there a way to restore kmix default settings? since dpkg-reconfigure kmix didn't work I don't know what to do.............
<spawn57> hak5fan: default settings?
<icecruncher> psb154: you've been a lot of help, thanks
<drkns> hello again
<psb154> no prob. thanks for acknowledgment :-)
<drkns> i am trying to install gimp and getting this error now
<drkns> GLIB is incorrectly installed.
<drkns> configure: error: Test for GLIB failed.
<drkns> which package do i need to install since when i look for glib manythings come up
<IdleOne> !info kvirc
<ubotu> kvirc: KDE based next generation IRC client with module support. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:3.2.4-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 2871 kB, installed size 8644 kB
<icecruncher> Happy Feisty everyone!!
<odin-arg> woo :D
<hak5fan> spawn57: yes. I want to restore the kmix sttings to default. To be more precise, I want to set the config exactly the same as it was when I installed it
<hak5fan> spawn57: becuase I screwed something up
<BishiNightBird> wooo!
<BluesKaj> MOTD at ubuntu-release-party : FEISTY IS RELEASED!
* BishiNightBird nods
<BishiNightBird> that it has been
<spawn57> hak5fan:ah, you can go into your ~/.kde/share/config and rename your kmixrtrlrc and kmixrc files, and restart kmix.  That *should* work
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Kubuntu Support Channel | Feisty Out! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-release.php | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please
* BluesKaj waits for adept update 
<spawn57> ..feisty still doesnt' turn off desktop icons
<spawn57> even when I turn it off kcontrol =(
<BishiNightBird> good luck for getting any of the websites to load...
<BishiNightBird> probably much less adept downloading updates...
<WillLuongo> Hello, when I upgraded to Mozilla Firefox's newest version (from Mozilla) it no longer launches as the default web browser. What can I do to fix this?
<odin-arg> how long will it take for adept to inform us of update?
<BluesKaj> WillLuongo, sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<WillLuongo> BluesKaj: Thank you
<BluesKaj> :)
<BluesKaj> odin-arg, dunno ...wondering that myself
<WillLuongo> BluesKaj: I did that, but it still doesn't work correctly.
<BluesKaj> did you choose the number beside FF ?
<cyt> WillLuongo: Can't we just sudo aptitupde update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade?
<WillLuongo> BluesKaj: Yes, and it lists it as the default (with the star)
<BluesKaj> make sure FF isn't loaded
<neonlinux> ok.. first problems with feisty.. i get hang on the install at configuring wvdial (i have to kill the process to continue) and after the install finshes i get a blank screen (ati card).. i have to use terminal and install the ati drivers before i can get a gui
<hak5fan> spawn57: I did what you told me. Renamed the files and rightclicced kmix icon and chose shutdown then I restarted kmix and for some reason it didn't work. I think I might need to reboot or something.. The strange thing is. The files are recreated
<Cugel> Yay
<spawn57> hak5fan: yeah it creates the files automaticially, that's normal.  I was hoping that would fix it
<BluesKaj> hak5fan, have you considered alsa ?
<Cugel> "In Adept -> Manage Repositories enable edgy-updates"  -- what does that mean? I don't understand it.
<bobesponja> kubuntu.org seems very slow
<BluesKaj> bobesponja, of course ...it's being flooded
<hak5fan> BluesKaj: Alsa runs. kmix is to my knowlege only a gui but I might be wrong
<WillLuongo> cyt, BluesKaj: That updated some X11 stuff, but it did not change anything with the webbrowser.
<bobesponja> BluesKaj: I can't get the link to the iso
<WillLuongo> cyt, BluesKaj: It stopped working when I installed Firefox from Mozilla instead of from Adept, or apt-get. I wanted it to be able to do the automatic updates from mozilla rather than waiting for the packages to come in adept.
<BluesKaj>  hak5 "alsamixer" in the konsole
<odin-arg> it works!
<odin-arg> adept knows feisty is out!!
<odin-arg> :D
<odin-arg> :D
<odin-arg> :D
<BluesKaj> WillLuongo, did you enter the number beside FF in the terminal after the command ?
<WillLuongo> BluesKaj: yes, and it has the default star next to it.
* dhq is away: 
<BluesKaj> does FF open at all ?
* dhq is away: 
<WillLuongo> BluesKaj: Yes, it opens and runs just fine, just it doesn't open from clicking links from other apps.
* dhq is back.
<hak5fan> I've got my mic working now... but with very low volume. How can I make it louder when the mic settings in kmix is set to full?
<BluesKaj> yeah WillLuongo, I had the same problem , you still may have to make sure it's the default browser in FF edit/preferences/main
<WillLuongo> BluesKaj: I did that, it doesn't have any effect on the problem... :(
<francesca> hi, i've got a 64 bit intel processor, is there any reason why i shouldn't install kubuntu 64 bit?
<hak5fan> And suddenly it's not working anymore wtf. And yes it's not a hardware fault because my mic works great in windblows
<BluesKaj> sorry WillLuongo, that's the extent of my knowledge ...other than try a reboot then see what happens
<hak5fan> My mic is really driving me mad
<woodb> is the fiesty torrent in the repos the final fiesty?  (the file date is today, but the iso's alongside the torrent are a few days old)
<BluesKaj> the repos don't have the updates yet ...adept is behind the curve
<BluesKaj> hak5fan, try 'alsamixer' in the terminal ...make your adjustments there
<woodb> announcing the release before the repos have it is sorta cruel ya know :)
<cloned> I am following the update page to go from edgy to feisty, i have the updates repo enabled but i do not get the updater and full upgrade in adapt remains grayed out any thoughts
<BluesKaj> well , there 750 ppl in the "party" chat waiting to jump on the torrent , FTP, and HTTP , downloads
<hak5fan> BluesKaj: For some reason it works now.,.... lol this is wierd
<abattoir> cloned: following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades#head-6146e7b1dd7a50f5029fd0704e38cad9420c000a ?
<cloned> yes
<abattoir> cloned: did you click 'Fetch Updates' after enabling that repo?
<cloned> yes
<tictactatic> hi, anybody tried the dist upgrade instructions?
<cloned> im trying them now
<abattoir> cloned: you could either restart adept, and go through that routine again, or pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<tictactatic> i've followed them, but can't see the Version Upgrade button
<cloned> same here
<cloned> i cant find it anywhere
<abattoir> hmm...
<tictactatic> has anyone seen it?
<cloned> ive never seen it
<abattoir> tictactatic, cloned: are your edgy systems up-to-date?
<cloned> yep updated thismorning
<Cugel> Yay, I get the upgrade wizard!
<tictactatic> ye
<tictactatic> yep
<cloned> hrm
<tictactatic> how?
<Cugel> Adept -- run it _twice_.
<Cugel> "Welcome to Ubuntu 7.04 'Feisty Fawn'" --  I'm scared to hit 'next'.
<abattoir> Cugel: you mean you closed it and restarted it?
<Cugel> Yes. And run fetch updates etc.
<Cugel> Question: can I leave everything running while it's upgrading/installing? I'm from Windows, so therefore the question.
<abattoir> tictactatic, cloned: ^^^^ could you guys try that?
<tictactatic> i just did it
<tictactatic> quit adept, start again
<Cugel> Well, the tool is running!
<spawn57> Cugel: what tool?
<instructor> Cugel: sure
<tictactatic> heck, i can even kill the session
<Cugel> Distribution upgrade.
<abattoir> tictactatic: and pressed Full Upgrade again?
<tictactatic> and try running adept again
<spawn57> Cugel: yeah leave it running
<tictactatic> abattoir: there is nothing to upgrade
<spawn57> Cugel: just reboot after it's done
<cloned> fetching updates...
<BrokenLinux> I hit fetch updates and get nothing, same as tict
<amigrave> I didn't had to quit and restart adept
<Cugel> "1021 packages are going to be upgraded" -- :-D
<amigrave> but I has an update from wine repository, maybe it makes the difference
<cloned> nothing
<abattoir> tictactatic: did you upgrade KDE to 3.5.6?
<cloned> same as before
<abattoir> cloned: ^^^
<tictactatic> yep, ages ago
<Cugel> Well, I started getting the packages. Quite a few.
<WillLuongo> I hit fetch updates and it immediately went to the update Kubuntu prompt
<tictactatic> and abattoir i enabled the repository
<denzuko> hi
<tictactatic> i.e. added it
<cloned> totaly up to date  im on kde 5.47
<abattoir> cloned: ???
<amigrave> cloned: how is Qt 5 looking ?
<abattoir> tictactatic: could you run 'sudo apt-get update' and see if updates are being fetched from edgy-updates and the 3.5.6 repo?
<tictactatic> ok
<HymnToLife> [16:54]  <cloned> totaly up to date  im on kde 5.47 <= wow, could you loan me your DeLorean someday ? :p
<firecrotch> is kubuntu.org loading at barely a crawl for everyone else?
<cloned> sez candidate version: 5:47
<cloned> kde base 4:3.4.3
<BluesKaj> firecrotch, it's what we should expect today
<HymnToLife> KDE 3.4.3 is definitely not up to date :p
<abattoir> cloned: try Helop->About KDE
<space_ninja> is there a new version of kubuntu?
<abattoir> *Help
<tictactatic> abattoir: and all, sorry, starting adept again, hitting on the fetch updates again
<tictactatic> now i got the wizard
<abattoir> tictactatic: oh, ok, cool
<abattoir> space_ninja: yeah, Kubuntu 7.04 was released a while ago
<cloned> i never said it was im just saying the extra repo for thae latest version of kde has not been added and does not apply to my update scheme that is not working
<BluesKaj> no upgrades to the officail release available in North America yet
<BrokenLinux> tictactatic: did it work after running apt-get update?
<BluesKaj> err official
<Daisuke_IPFW> a banner day for me and linux
<tictactatic> BrokenLinux: never got to that
<Gh0st75> hello folks
<BrokenLinux> tictactatic: what did you do that made it work?
<Daisuke_IPFW> i finally go the go-ahead from my fiancee to install kubuntu on her laptop (even if it is dual boot) AND feisty gets released :D
<instructor> Daisuke_IPFW: How so?
<Gh0st75> anyone know if k3b can burn to DL DVDs?
<Daisuke_IPFW> Gh0st75: with growisofs
<tictactatic> BrokenLinux: started adept again, then told it to fetch updates, then finally the wizard popped up
<Daisuke_IPFW> i believe
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_IPFW, adept still hasn't got the repos upgraded to the 'Official' release
<BrokenLinux> ahh, I've done that like 5 times!
<Daisuke_IPFW> i always get notes about that, but since i don't burn DLs, meh
<Gh0st75> i try to copy a list of files totalling 7.9gb and it only seems to have room for 4.4gb
<Daisuke_IPFW> BluesKaj: i'm gonna download the iso and do it that way
<tictactatic> BrokenLinux: did you hit on fetch updates, though?
<N6REJ> how do you "map" a smb share?  I can make a link to it on my desktop but I want it to be automatically reachable by all apps.
<N6REJ> like amarok
<Daisuke_IPFW> kioslaves
<Cugel> Do fetch updates and get all. The quit adept and run it again, and do again 'fetch updates'. It worked for me.
<Daisuke_IPFW> smb:/
<BrokenLinux> tictactatic: yes
<duanerb> auuugh
<tictactatic> that was the step i hadn't done, since i assumed i had updated all previously
<duanerb> amarok deleted all of the music on my ipod :(
<N6REJ> Daisuke_IPFW: I don't understand.
<BluesKaj> Cugel, I'm on Festy beta
<firecrotch> duanerb: But you have it all backed up, right?
<BluesKaj> err Feisty beta
* compilerwriter crosses himself as he begins the upgrade to Feisty.  Is also considering a good belt of scotch.  
<BrokenLinux> I've added deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356-pre-feisty-upgrade/ edgy main to my repos and it just times out when fetch updates gets there
<Daisuke_IPFW> i'm having a litle battle.  install vs. batery life, because i had to pick the ONE study area in the entire building *without* a power outlet.
<Daisuke_IPFW> ...though that would explain why it wasn't being used :\
<Cugel> broken: try again (a few times if necessary :-)
<Cugel> I think we're all crossing ourselves here. But I'm at file 254 out of 1110.
<Daisuke_IPFW> !kioslaves
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kioslaves - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<clickwir> I prefer vim's  %s/edgy/feisty/s method of upgrading.
<intelikey> anyone know why "mount" would show "udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw)" when i don't use udev ?
<intelikey> and /dev is the static "on disk" devices   ^
<space_ninja> what's wrong with kubuntu's webpage+
<firecrotch> space_ninja: It's getting hammered right now, so it's not loading
<intelikey> could that be left over from the initramfs ?
<Daisuke_IPFW> oh, and at least at this school, a great reason to use linux over windows: for wireless access in windows you have to install an app that literally takes over your wireless, whereas with linux it's a matter of starting wpa_supplicant :)
<tictactatic> damn, it's stuck fetching file 124 of 128 at the Preparing the upgrade stage
<tictactatic> abattoir: you think i should kill it?
<tictactatic> and try again?
<compilerwriter> ati7500 and I are trying to get him setup with connection sharing:  I have tried to help him following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370&highlight=internet+connection+share could someone please take a look and advise?
<clickwir> tictactatic: sure. it'll pickup where it left off
<tictactatic> ok
<intelikey> hmmmp  upgrade day.  i'll come back in a weak or two.
<Daisuke_IPFW> i can't say i blame him
<tictactatic> heh
<BluesKaj> yeah , once ppl have their upgrades installed, this chat is gonna be one busy beehive :)
<Daisuke_IPFW> well, it usualy is anyway
<abattoir> tictactatic: sorry, was afk, guess it's timing out because of the huge load
<xt{c}> hey folks, where can I download the new kubuntu? (kubuntu.org is inaccessible)
<acidBURN> saw that
<Daisuke_IPFW> my guess would be to wait a while, because the servers are getting hammered
<abattoir> xt{c}: which part of the world are you from(so i could get you the link for a mirror close-by) ?
<Daisuke_IPFW> ah, mirrors :D
* Daisuke_IPFW slaps his forehead
<xt{c}> slaughterhouse: georgia, usa
<BluesKaj> xt{c},http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<abattoir> :)
<Cugel> So far it's still working, almost halfway there. My network card should now be automatically supported by the kernel. I'm prepared for problems.
<xt{c}> BluesKaj...i want kubuntu
<xt{c}> gnome makes me nauseous
<firecrotch> I'm working on getting a i386 CD mirror up
* BluesKaj debayes DLing torrent and installing it on / , instead of waiting
<Daisuke_IPFW> xt{c}: so install that then install the kubuntu-desktop package
<Daisuke_IPFW> same difference :)
<BluesKaj> sorry xt{c} , wasn't paying close enuff attn
<compilerwriter> daisuke_ipfw are you in Indiana?
<Daisuke_IPFW> yep
<tictactatic> Failed to lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<compilerwriter> How goes it up there in NE corner of the state?
<abattoir> xt{c}: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/feisty/
<blekos> has the new version been released yet?
<Daisuke_IPFW> quiet, for the most part
<Daisuke_IPFW> blekos: yes
<compilerwriter> Is WOWO still on the air?
<Daisuke_IPFW> as it states in the topic
<Daisuke_IPFW> wowo will never go off the air
<Daisuke_IPFW> though they're nowhere near as powerful as they used to be
<tictactatic> though it says "This is usually some network problem...:
<compilerwriter> Kind of like WIBC here in the central part of the state.
<blekos> i do sudo apt-get upgrade  but i get the message 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<KillGore> join #ubuntu-release-party
<Daisuke_IPFW> i remember when i could pick up WOWO in munice
<Daisuke_IPFW> muncie
<Daisuke_IPFW> though this is offtopic :)
<blekos> any ideas?
<compilerwriter> I know I nearly wrecked the delivery van I was driving when I heard the call sign WOWO.
<xt{c}> what is different about the "alternate" install cd?
<compilerwriter> Was a good talk show though.
<Daisuke_IPFW> xt{c}: not a live cd
<Daisuke_IPFW> text installer
<Daisuke_IPFW> well,install's finished, time for me to run
<Sanne> xt{c}: it's not a live cd, it's installer is text based with a bit more options, you can use it as a repository.
<BluesKaj> Northern Ontario here ...WOWO was very strong at night , when i was a kid ...that was a loooooonnnnggtime ago
<Daisuke_IPFW> i shall be back shortly on a real install
<Daisuke_IPFW> whoa.
<bentonnaz> i'm running feisty rc2 do i need to reinstall or will all upgrades give me new stable release
<blekos> none of the sites seem to work work correctly
<blekos> upgrade will give u a stable release
<Cugel> blekos: well we'll see if it's stable :P
<bentonnaz> cool - this distro rocks!
<blekos> lol, hop it is
<rfarias> hello
<firecrotch> Isn't rc2 the same as the release version?
<rfarias> how can i update my version of kubuntu
<BluesKaj> the Feisty repos don't have the upgrade available yet
<clickwir> blekos: what does your /etc/apt/sources.lst file say? dapper, edgy or feisty?
<blekos> sudo apt-get update
<bentonnaz> feisty
<blekos> then
<blekos> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<blekos> feisty
<berkes> congrats to all the kubuntu devs for yet another fabulous release!
<BluesKaj> good luck
<blekos> e.g Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/multiverse Packages
<rfarias> doesn't exist and comman like ubuntu
<rfarias> $ gksudo update-manager -c -d
<rfarias> ???
<bentonnaz> " the Feisty repos don't have the upgrade available yet" - when will it be available
<clickwir> blekos: sounds like you are already totally upgraded
<rfarias> ok bentonnaz
<rfarias> so, when?
<blekos> :( hope i aint, cause i have few probs with my external hd...
<acidBURN> nothing as of yet
<blekos> bentonnaz mentioned that the update isnt yet available
<rfarias> yep
<bentonnaz> that's what BluesKaj said
<rfarias> ok thanks my friend
<BrokenLinux> Anyone have the link to the new kubuntu torrent?
<BluesKaj>  been trying 'sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade'...no change
<blekos> the site of (k)ubuntu were down for a long time 2day
<rfarias> its up
<blekos> guess we have to wait
<BluesKaj> <---Feisty Beta
<rfarias> i've benn navigate on there
<blekos> the ubuntu site is not right yet
<bentonnaz> they're probably just overloaded
<clickwir> blekos: well, you could try changing from gb.archive.ubuntu.com to just archive.ubuntu.com and see if that does anything more. Could be the gb. mirror doesn't have the updates yet
<blekos> WE WANT THE NEW SOFTWARE :))
<rfarias> hahahaha
<rfarias> yep
<blekos> might give it a try l8r
<BluesKaj> give Shuttleworth a call ! :)
<aaroncampbell> I have a strange problem with Kubuntu Feisty.  Sometimes when I boot, sda and sdb are switched.  sda is my main drive, and sdb is a RAID running on a 3WARE card, and mounting in /home
<clickwir> Hey marky, how's it going.
<imagine> kubuntu.org seems to suffer from an heavy load hehe
<cloned> i cannot get this "Version Upgrade button" the instructions speak of to show up to save my life
<BluesKaj> no kidding eh , imagine
<BrokenLinux> Anyone have the link to the new kubuntu torrent?
<aaroncampbell> In fstab, the main device has a UUID (whatever that is), and it seems to mount properly no matter whether it is hda or hdb.  However, the other doesn't
<blekos> patient broken patient
<abattoir> BrokenLinux: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/feisty/kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<abattoir> for i386, of course
<bentonnaz> just curious - why kubuntu reads my partitions as sda and other distros reads as hda
<cloned> BrokenLinux: http://espelhos.edugraf.ufsc.br/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/feisty/kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<BluesKaj> BrokenLinux, in the US or Canada : http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/feisty/
<BrokenLinux> thanks all :)
<imagine> no i686 install?
<aaroncampbell> bentonnaz: I think it's something in the new kernels...
<imagine> BrokenLinux: yeah good luck with that
<saveme1> that all folf
<BluesKaj> it's an x86 install
<clickwir> bentonnaz: I think it's the way the kernel is going. I think the /sdX model will be standard in 2.6.21
<bentonnaz> doesn't really matter - as long as it works
<clickwir> and the ubuntu boys just intergrated that into 2.6.20 for giggles
<vlatko> fellas, newbie here, I just installed Kubuntu Feisty and I don't know how to enable nVidia drivers. Can anyone help out?
<blekos> this is the 3d time i change my repos (from gr, to gb, no to ...) nothing happens...
<blekos> well it's quite simple...
<BluesKaj> DLing the new Feisty torrent...might just install that on / , already have /home on a separate partition
<WillLuongo> viatko: What kind of video card do you have?
<vlatko> nvidia 660gt
<vlatko> *6600
<blekos> a)there is (was) a tutorial online just google ubuntu nvidia
<blekos> 2) the drivers should be in your adept manager
<WillLuongo> vlatko: I was going to tell you the same thing
<blekos> 3, go to nvidia.com and follow the instructions they are quite ok
<WillLuongo> lol
<clickwir> 3.... I was waiting for D
<imagine> I think this is the day where I will change from SuSE to Kubuntu finally...
<vlatko> alright, I thought they come preinstalled, you just have to enable them. That's what this howto says anyway: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=359367&highlight=nvidia+kubuntu+feisty
<clickwir> imagine: if you can download it.... welcome!
<imagine> clickwir: I am.. just started the torrent
<bentob0x> when I start Konqueror, I have this error : "could not find mine type" "application/octet-stream", I click OK then Konqueror runs
<imagine> damn.. so many leechers!
<BluesKaj> imagine, you'll enjoy Kubuntu a lot ...the repositoris are much superior and stable vs Yast
<BrokenLinux> 32 seeders :o
<bentonnaz> did u try control center - > peripherals - > monitor & display and make sure monitor is set correctly there
<bentob0x> I have it also each time I rollover any desktop icon
<Daisuke_IPFW> i forgot, no real irc client for me (right now, from here).  school won't allow it, so it's irssi over ssh
<Daisuke_IPFW> since i haven't figures out how to set up a socks proxy yet
<imagine> BluesKaj: that has to be seen... :) But I think I'll keep suse for my laptop for the moment ;)
<BluesKaj> imagine, suse was just too frustrating for me
<LastMall> announcements up on distrowatch now
<tictactatic> abattoir: now the upgrade utility just dies unceremoniously
<Daisuke_IPFW> suse has one feature i love
<Daisuke_IPFW> the new menu
<tictactatic> after that wizard
<gdiebel> Has anyone experienced really slow scrolling/refresh in kateparts when using dynamic wrap and a really long string, like a png base64 encoded?
<imagine> BluesKaj: well if you get the right repo.. yast is wonderful..
<Daisuke_IPFW> though i switch it back to kmenu style (though the enhancements in that mode are what i like - most used apps and such)
<BluesKaj> that new menu can be added to KDE if you want
<Daisuke_IPFW> imagine: here, they're all the right repo :)
<Daisuke_IPFW> BluesKaj: i know, i use it :)
<BluesKaj> :)
<firecrotch> If anyone is interested, the Portland University mirror is pretty fast right now
<Daisuke_IPFW> severe packet shaping for torrent on campus.  enough to make me cry
<RogueJediX> firecrotch: I am. What's the URL?
<imagine> what's pretty fast for you ?
<imagine> I am downloading the torrent @ 60k/sec
<BluesKaj> I like lists , icons are for eye candy lovers...not a purist , but i do like simplicity
<firecrotch> RogueJediX: http://mirrors.cat.pdx.edu/ubuntu-iso/kubuntu/feisty/
<abattoir> tictactatic: any chance of it actually having finished upgrading?
<RogueJediX> firecrotch: Thanks
<Daisuke_IPFW> BluesKaj: i don't use the new-style, i switch back to classic kmenu style :)
<firecrotch> RogueJediX: np
<tictactatic> abattoir: nope, never finished the first stage
<firecrotch> I'm getting >500kb/s
<BluesKaj> 440Kb/s DL here
<abattoir> tictactatic: this is the downloads stage?
* dhq is away: Gone away for now.
<Daisuke_IPFW> there's so much i need to install now...  this is why i hate setting up new systems
<tictactatic> yep, the preparing upgrade stage
<tictactatic> the one that got stuck at 124 out of 127
<BrokenLinux> so this is a current version? kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso    17-Apr-2007 05:55
<abattoir> tictactatic: i'm guessing it's a problem w/ the server
<firecrotch> BrokenLinux:  Yep, that's the release version
<Bitrex> my updater is falling over at a point in the fetching updates too
<BluesKaj> still no upgrades in the repos ...what gives ?
<Bitrex> "Unable to find expected entry  deb/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file"
<Cugel> Mine's at 1017 packages.
<tictactatic> abattoir:  but now when i go to Adept, i hit refresh, and then it says it has problem downolading updates... but then it launches the upgrade utility
<pollyo> Anyone familiar with the package ubutun-live-support?
<instructor> Woah #ubuntu is packed
<Daisuke_IPFW> instructor: even this channel is about 100 people over the norm
<Daisuke_IPFW> whoa.  we're not THAT packed >_<
<abattoir> tictactatic: i'd suggest switching to another mirror if you can...
<tictactatic> i just wanted to see what's wrong with the downloads, went to command line and said sudo apt-get upgrade
<tictactatic> and it reported i couldn't access the resource
<tictactatic> and i have exited Adept
<tictactatic> maybe the upgrade utility is hanging somewhere
<tictactatic> any idea what it's called, so I can kill it?
<rstanca> is there a difference upgrading by update-manager -c than dist-upgrade?
<Jucato> rstanca: update-manager isn't installed on Kubuntu. try using Adept
<Bitrex> I get the following when trying to upgrade: "Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-commercial/Release  Unable to find expected entry  deb/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<rstanca> Jucato: i upgraded last night, dist-upgrade, no issue so far :)
<rstanca> works like a charm
<tictactatic> abattoir: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<tictactatic> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<rstanca> just curios if there`s a difference
<wolferine> today the day?
<Daisuke_IPFW> music streaming works like a dream :D
<Jucato> rstanca: thought you were looking for a GUI app.
<firecrotch> Bitrex: I don't think the upgrage is completely onto the repo servers yet
<Bitrex> ah
<abattoir> tictactatic: hmm... could you try 'sudo fuser -vki  /var/lib/apt/lists/lock' (Do this if you're sure it was only downloading the packages)
<abattoir> tictactatic: it'd give you the option to kill the app using that file
<abattoir> yaay! Jucato is here :)
<Bitrex> I guess I'll just wait a while then :)
<tictactatic> abattoir: it never said anything else
<tictactatic> will try
<nozey> can someone gime a direct torrent link to kubuntu 7.04?
<Bitrex> here's a longshot question but since so many people are here -- anyone ever managed to get the digital output of an Echo Mia soundcard working
<Bitrex> under Kubuntu?
<clickwir> dang, download via apt-get dist-upgrade says it has over 7hours left to go. And it's already downloaded 216 packages.
<abattoir> nozey: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<nozey> abattoir, is it the final iso?
<abattoir> nozey: that's the desktop, i386 iso
<abattoir> nozey: yup
<nozey> thank you
<abattoir> you're welcome
<firecrotch> I'll have a desktop-i386.iso mirror up shortly
<Cugel> What the hell it failed on package 1110 out of 1110.
<Cugel> How do I _restart_ the upgrade manager?
<clickwir> close it and reopen it?
<Frost^> Hello. I have 2 cifs mount lines in fstab, and they are not being mounted at startup.
<psb154> OpenOffice 2.2 very nice. :-)
<Frost^> When I do a `sudo mount /mnt/point` it works just fine.
<Frost^> Any idea what can be causing this? Or how to fix it?
<pgquiles_> is the ISO dated April 17th the good one?
<firecrotch> pgquiles_: Yep
<mackyman> ARG! Update Tool crashed >_<
<Cugel> And I reopen it how?
<terrestre> some one know if the shipit of 2 days ago its was for feisty too?
<mackyman> What to do?
<clickwir> psb154: You can make it faster by disabling java. Options > java then uncheck it. Close it and reopen, it's much faster. Most people dont use the java extras anway and they really slow it down.
<psb154> The new network configuration app with tray icon, also vn
<nbogdanoff> anyone else have issues with rdesktop with the display gettings blurry, or lines repeating when scrolling.  or if i drag a window the contents of that window becomes unreadable. -- the window displays part of the actual contents, but repeated throughout.  its all distorted basically.  ive got X running just fine with the proper drivers on dual monitor.  any ideas?
<mackyman> Just reboot and hope for the best?
<wolferine> today the day? Feisty out?
<wolferine> :)
<firecrotch> wolferine: Yep
<wolferine> doesnt that brun?
<wolferine> burn*
<psb154> clickwir: :-D I develop in java das-me-job :-)
<firecrotch> wolferine: You get used to it after a while :P
<wolferine> lol
<Cugel> Q: how do I restart the upgrade-manager (from console for example) -- no menu option or something is there.
<clickwir> oh well then you'll probably need that part :p
<clickwir> Cugel: how did you open/run it the first time?
<Frost^> Hmm, does anyone know about that cifs not mounting at boot part?
<firecrotch> Cugel: killall -9 upgrade-manager
<psb154> thanks for the tip though. I use OOffice all day too for specs and stuff and 2.2 looks and feels great.
<Cugel> clickwir: it downloaded the packages but gave an error at the last package, then I closed it (no other option). So now I want to try again.
<psb154> its a bit like christmas
<terrestre> is kde4 in feisty posible?
* psb154 starts to cry a little
* mackyman sobs
<firecrotch> terrestre:  There will probably be a kde4 package for feisty when kde4 comes out
<clickwir> ohhh 747KB/sec...... on CentOS 5 :o
* psb154 hugs mackyman but in a girly way.
<firecrotch> terrestre: if not, then you'll have to install from the source code, or wait until Grumpy
<mackyman> Anyone know what to do if the upgrade tool crashes? Anything I can do?
<Bitrex> hungry hungry hippppppoo
<terrestre> firecrotch: maybe i will try the source option
<dusty-work> Hey guys I am still on edgy, is there a guide on how to upgrade to the latest release?
<tictactatic> mackyman: i followed abattoir's instructions, killed the process
<tictactatic> found out i had several of those running
<tatters> I cannot find a section to select screen saver , where is it located?
<terrestre> dusty-work: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<clickwir> dusty-work: sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.lst then type :%s/edgy/feisty/s then : w q then do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> dusty-work, http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/feisty/
<mackyman> tictactatic: Whant then?
<Cugel> The repos seem to be hit very hard. Maybe I'll just give it a day or two.
<tictactatic> mackyman: still trying to figure out
<firecrotch> Cugel:  Good idea.  Or you can download the alternate install CD and use that
<Cugel> But won't the install CD overwrite my home dir etc?
<firecrotch> Cugel: you can use the alternate install CD to do an upgrade without losing anything
<bentonnaz> is there a shell command to find out what version kubuntu i have / what kernel / etc.
<MidMark> solution for samba update failure?
<Bitrex> I'm going to try that
<gost87> hola a todos
<MidMark> distro upgrade is stopped now :(
<firecrotch> hola, gost87!
<lupo> so is kubuntu.org also under pressure?
<the_hammer> anyone here using kubuntu 7.04 beta feighsty?
<firecrotch> !es | gost87
<dusty-work> thanks guys
<ubotu> gost87: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<clickwir> bentonnaz: uname -a
<lupo> slashdot check
<clickwir> bentonnaz: cat /etc/lsb-release
<bentonnaz> thanks
<gost87> perdon me equivo que
<gost87> si yase
<mackyman> tictactatic: Do you think it will be safe to reboot and hope for the best?
<the_hammer> im wondering how to make trash can look like a trash can with a lid on it
<gost87> grax
<Cugel> fire: sounds good to me: where do I find the 'alternate' version?
<Bitrex> so if I understand correctly - i can get the alternate install .iso and upgrade from the disc rather than trying to pull down all the packages using adept?
<clickwir> Bitrex: : yes
<abattoir> Cugel: want a .torrent for it?
<Bitrex> excellent - thanks!
<Cugel> abattoir: yeah, sure.
<tictactatic> mackyman: not sure... i for one, will leave this machine on
<MidMark> someone else having trouble with distro upgrade and samba?
<abattoir> Cugel: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<firecrotch> Bitrex:  Yep :)
<instructor> imagine: KonGrats
<imagine> instructor: ?
<Frost^> <MidMark> someone else having trouble with distro upgrade and samba? -> What exactly are you experiencing?
<bentonnaz> looks like i am already upgraded and up-to-date (cat /etc/lsb-release) :))
<the_hammer> the finnsl new kubuntu released yet?or we still in 7.04 beta?
<clickwir> the_hammer: check the topic. Feisty is final.
<MidMark> Frost^: 2007-04-19 17:51:45,244 ERROR got an error from dpkg for pkg: '/var/cache/apt/archives/samba_3.0.24-2ubuntu1_i386.deb': 'il sottoprocesso nuovo script di post-removal ha restituito un codice di errore 134
<MidMark> dist-upgrade is stopped and I don't know what I have to do
<wolferine> why is it that the .isos for ANY *buntu release is weird on an FTP?
<LjL> !mini | Cugel, there's also this
<ubotu> Cugel, there's also this: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Frost^> Well, I didn't have that.
<Frost^> But I've used feisty before its release, so.
<Cugel> No problem, I managed to restart that distribution upgrade again :-)
<the_hammer> i got the beta version 7.04 so theres another 7.04 then now?
<wolferine> the_hammer, no
<wolferine> its the same one
<wolferine> you might just have to update it
<terrestre> someone have asking for cds?
<clickwir> the_hammer: if you are on the beta, just do and update and it'll get you to the final.
<the_hammer> ok
<the_hammer> i just wanted a copy of the finnal
<the_hammer> like cd i mean
<wolferine> what is the fiesty channel again?
<wolferine> ubuntu+1?
<BluesKaj> clickwir, the repos don't have the upgrades yet
<firecrotch> wolferine: #ubuntu+1 just redirects to #ubuntu
<stdin> the_hammer: oh, btw, feisty CD are available from ShipIt https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ :)
<tictactatic> mackyman: abat
<mackyman> tictactatic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340450&highlight=upgrade+clean I think this can solve my problem atlast, maybe yours too =)
<wolferine> ah
<tictactatic> abattoir: i am quitting for now, on this machine, will wait for smaller loads on server
<tictactatic> thanks for your help
<wolferine> hey firecrotch see my question about FTPs?
<tictactatic> will resume tomorrow
<firecrotch> wolferine:  What do you mean by "weird" ?
<mackyman> tictactatic: abat?
<wolferine> well, its not a file you can just click and dl directly
<tictactatic> mackyman: i started typing abattoir :)
<tictactatic> good luck
<firecrotch> wolferine:  Have you tried connecting to the ftp server with an actual FTP client instead of a web browser?
<the_hammer> An error occurred while loading http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php:
<mackyman> ahhh
<mackyman> tictactatic: Same to you
<the_hammer> timeout on server or somehint
<the_hammer> something*
<wolferine> firecrotch, come on now
<abattoir> tictactatic: ok, no problem :)
<wolferine> firecrotch, try it yourself
<firecrotch> the_hammer: Yep, the server is getting pummelled
<the_hammer> lol
<mackyman> tictactatic: I'll try a reboot and hope for the best... I just know that I shuld have waited with the upgrade... This is my work-computer after all =/
<wolferine> so funny how no one else has ever noticed this before
<firecrotch> wolferine:  Which one are you trying to get it from?
<wolferine> any
<tictactatic> mackyman: i'lll leave mine on
<wolferine> doesnt matter
<tictactatic> also a work computer
<tictactatic> see ya
<mackyman> cya
<the_hammer> ok so this here feisty fawn 7.04 is the final release and not the beta version?
<Bitrex> 46 K/s on the torrent :(
<Bitrex> everybody's choked
<Bitrex> :(
<wolferine> 21K on my torrent :)
<Bitrex> heh
<wolferine> hehe
<Bitrex> 9 hours later ....
<wolferine> yeah
<wolferine> exactly
<wolferine> lol
<MidMark> WARNING: to all people: if you have samba installed and you are planning to update to 7.04 uninstall it first, if not upgrade will fail! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/102011/
<wolferine> firecrotch, do you require an FTP offerring *buntu?
<Bitrex> and then  I have to see if the alternate CD actually likes my cd drive
<the_hammer> anyone know how to get the trash can with the lid on it as opposed to this blue garbage can?
<Bitrex> the EE install CD didn't like my samsung DVD writer drive
<abattoir> the_hammer: what do you mean, exactly?
<abattoir> the_hammer: you can change the default icon with another one, if you want to
<the_hammer> how?
<the_hammer> theres a trash can i seen before in my 7.04 that had a silver looking trash can with a lid
<Bitrex> that's the price I pay for getting one of them $30 newegg DVD writer specials
<the_hammer> i have no idea what i did to get that
<abattoir> the_hammer: you installed another icon theme?
<firecrotch> If anyone needs a desktop-i386 mirror, send me a pm
<wolferine> alternate :)
<Bitrex> alternate for AMD64, please :)
<nbogdanoff> anyone else have issues with rdesktop distorting the contents of individual windows -- say if they are moved (dragged) or using the scroll on the mouse ... or say new mail comes in, the lines get all blurry and mangled.
<firecrotch> I'm working on getting the alternate images right now, I can't find an existing mirror that works
<allblacks> hi i need help i have installed Kubuntu on a computer with WinXp and i want to change the boot order first to be windows and after Kubuntu and i do not know how to do that could you help me please .,.. i appreciate
<Bitrex> I don't think my poor 64 bit processor has ever even gotten a 64 bit piece of data to work on
<sebbar> hi, is kubuntu edgy already upgrading automatically to feisty?
<wolferine> how do you take a screen shot of just an app (not the entire screen) ?
<heiner_> sebbar: yes, although the servers are pretty clogged right now
<abattoir> wolferine: run 'ksnapshot'
<sebbar> heiner_: ok tnx, I'll wait some time then
<Jucato> wolferine: printscreen will launch KSnapshot
<abattoir> wolferine: change it in the Capture Mode
<Jucato> wolferine: then you can choose what section/part of the screen you want
<abattoir> aah, Jucato is here...
* abattoir goes :P
<Jucato> barely :P
<wolferine> so no quick key?
<abattoir> wolferine: PrintScreen, of course
* Jucato checks
<stdin> firecrotch: http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/feisty/ seems to be working, foe now
<wolferine> to do a single app, or the whole thing?
<firecrotch> stdin:  Thanks
<abattoir> wolferine: iirc, it remembers the settings you used the last time around, so if you take a shot of only an app this time, and hit PrintScreen again, only the current app's shot would be taken
<Jucato> wolferine: press the printscreen button to launch ksnapshot. from there, you can change what section it will take a screenshot of
<Jucato> wolferine: or you can use Alt+PrintScreen, but saves the screenshot to the clipboard immediately
<wolferine> have to install it first :)
<Jucato> install it? it's installed by default on Kubuntu/KDE
<wolferine> im ubuntu
<Jucato> oh?
<wolferine> oh?
<abattoir> hmm... guess i was wrong about that...
<Jucato> maybe the guys in #ubuntu would know
<Jucato> how to do it properly
<Jucato> the stuff we gave are KDE-specific
<wolferine> which can be installed in ubuntu
<wolferine> so thanks
<_Johny> !update
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<_Johny> !feisty
<ubotu> FEISTY IS OUT! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - Torrent downloads at http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ - Metalinks (use with Aria2 or, under Windows, GetRight) at http://download.packages.ro/metalink/ubuntu/
<wolferine> there is a manual to go Edgy to Fiesty isnt there?
<wolferine> s/go/go from/
<abattoir> Jucato: could you change that to http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/feisty/ for this channel pls.?
<Jucato> abattoir: the what?
<ForMatter> So,i must have internet connection to install direct wih kubuntu..To upgrading..
<abattoir> Cugel: hey, sorry, i gave you the torrent for ubuntu, not kubuntu, if you're using the link i gave you
<abattoir> Jucato: the feisty factoid?
<firecrotch> Jucato:  The bot answer for feisty
<odin-arg> lol just updated using adept, all lovely! - but since i installed nv drivers using Envy x died and now im using vesa driver :[
<Jucato> ah hold on
<pvandewyngaerde> how do i start the kde wizard that normally shows up for new accounts ?
<abattoir> Jucato: that link is for ubuntu isos
<_Johny> odin-arg: How did you update?
<heiner_> Talking about clogged servers: is there anyway to help without making things worse first? I've got a reasonably fast connection (6MBit Download/768kBit Upload) but don't have any need for the images anytime soon myself (I'm upgrading)
<abattoir> pvandewyngaerde: kpersonalizer?
<abattoir> pvandewyngaerde: does it ask you which style you want etc. ?
<wolferine> there is a manual to go from Edgy to Fiesty isnt there?
<odin-arg> adept manager, then looked for updates, pop up came out saying feisty was out
<firecrotch> heiner_:  can I pm you?
<odin-arg> closed manager, then updater started
<heiner_> firecrotch: go ahead
<Steffan> Hello!
<pvandewyngaerde> no kpersonalizer
<compilerwriter> Not awake jucato :-) or are you suffering from an overabundance of adult beverages.
<mackyman> Heya! Back after reboot!
<mackyman> What does the avahi-daemon do?
<frojnd> hello there, what's the command to format my new usb stick?
<hitmanWilly> frojnd: mkfs
<Jucato> !feisty
<ubotu> FEISTY IS OUT! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - Torrent downloads at http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/feisty/ - Metalinks (use with Aria2 or, under Windows, GetRight) at http://download.packages.ro/metalink/ubuntu/
<abattoir> Jucato: thanks :)
<Steffan> http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/feisty/kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso is down :S
<clickwir> Oh this fawn is a feisty one!
<pvandewyngaerde> mackyman:  i think it has something to do with networking/zeroconf
<mackyman> pvandewyngaerde: I read it was the zeroconf stuff... But what is that?
<Jucato> ForMatter: if you have the edgy-updates in your repositories enabled, you should get a notification that updates for Adept are available. Update Adept and then restart Adept. then you'll be notified that there's a new Kubuntu release
<heiner_> Firecrotch: I can't pm you here (not registered). I'm not setting up a server but can feed the Bittorrent 24/7 for a couple of days
<pvandewyngaerde> zero configuration networking support, to save you some work for network settings
<ForMatter> Jucato : thanx..
<firecrotch> heiner_:  Anywhere that you can PM me?
<buz> any place i can still get the .torrent?
<buz> kubuntu.org seems uhm not responsive
<ForMatter> Jucato : How to using ssh connection..And what the command for it..
<heiner_> Firecrotch: Sorry nor regular IRC user - I'll go ahead and register...
<buz> and my uni's server which usually gives 50mbit day or night does like 30kbit today
<Jucato> ForMatter: oh sorry, I don't know about that
<firecrotch> heiner_:  Don't bother, just join #kubuntu-mirror
<eumel> is dmraid on 7.04 ?
<_Johny> !find ssh
<ubotu> Found: openssh-client, openssh-server, ssh, ssh-askpass-gnome, aolserver4-nssha1 (and 19 others)
<Jucato> eumel: yes
<blackflag> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<eumel> nice ... thx
<Jucato> !info dmraid feisty | eumel
<solemnwarning> Is there any reason to not use the AMD64 ISO?
<mackyman> May it become complicated if the Avahi-daemon is shutdown? I had to remove managed from my /etc/network/interface to get my wireless network working, wich shut down the avahi-daemon
<solemnwarning> Like media support or somthing?
<yaccin> wheres the md5sum for the feisty iso?
<ubotu> eumel: dmraid: Device-Mapper Software RAID support tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0.rc13-2ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 180 kB, installed size 612 kB
<pvandewyngaerde> solemnwarning:  no flash support
<solemnwarning> ok
<solemnwarning> i386 it is
<_Johny> !ssh |ForMatter
<ubotu> ForMatter: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<mackyman> !medibuntu > mackyman
<ForMatter> Jucato: how to make root login in kubuntu,i cant find the root setting menu..
<Jucato> ForMatter: use the "sudo" command
<solemnwarning> I'm gonna send my brother an ISO, is stuff like flash,java,codecs available in 7.04, or at least easy to setup?
<Jucato> !sudo | ForMatter
<ubotu> ForMatter: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<_Johny> !root |ForMatter
<yaccin> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ForMatter> Like sudo -i
<wolferine> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<stdin> ForMatter: don't login to KDE as root, just open the apps with kdesu
<pvandewyngaerde> how do i add languages ?
<wolferine> !fiesty
<ubotu> FEISTY IS OUT! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - Torrent downloads at http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/feisty/ - Metalinks (use with Aria2 or, under Windows, GetRight) at http://download.packages.ro/metalink/ubuntu/
<gogeta> bo
<kalorin> hahhaaha
<_Johny> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<ForMatter> I cant make any change in system root if iam not login as root in login window like ubuntu..
<Steffan> For how long is FIESTY out?
<gogeta> good luck
<kalorin> adept told me I had a couple of packages to upgrade
<kalorin> so I did
<Steffan> For how long is FIESTY out???
<gogeta> every update server is gonna be jammed
<wolferine> Steffan, eternity
<Dasnipa`> Steffan, it is out
<_Johny> Steffan: a couple of hours:)
<yaccin> Steffan: FEISTY not FIESTY :P
<Steffan> Shit!!
<stdin> Jucato: the !upgrade factoid needs updating too
<stdin> !language | Steffan
<ubotu> Steffan: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Steffan> Was one of the first, but had to interrupt the download!
<kalorin> now I have a window that says...."Upgrade Wizard, A new version of Kubuntu is available! Click next if you wish to up" and htat's literally where it stops
<kalorin> _THAT_ is funny
<kalorin> I wish to Up!
<hitmanWilly> yeah, the repo servers are packed right now
<Steffan> Now all the servers are down..
<BluesKaj> well no upgrade in adept for Feisty beta yet
<wolferine> so who can grab the .isos via FTP, and can tell me how?
<gogeta> not down just slow
<bilford> Just did fresh Feisty install
<_Johny> kalorin: are you using adept package maneger?
<solemnwarning> Dammed slashdot effect
<kalorin> the worst is my daughter is home here sick with me, and she's "upping"
<kalorin> _Johny: yeah
<gogeta> i have beta so i just need to run the updates
<TheGateKeeper> anyone got an example of fsck?
<kalorin> but it's upchucking
<osberto> Hola
<BluesKaj> gogeta, did you get any updates ?
<osberto> necesito ayuda
<osberto> alguien habla espaol?
<solemnwarning> Is there a fast way of getting a kubuntu 7.04 i386 ISO?
<gogeta> yea did alot a few days ago
<osberto> speak spanisk?
<hitmanWilly> i think the beta already has the right repos for the release, so a normal update should work
<gogeta> shure bittorrent
<kalorin> solemnwarning: download?
<solemnwarning> The torrent has barely any seeds and the mirrors are slashdotted
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<stdin> solemnwarning: download it from a mirror
<wolferine> so who can grab the .isos via FTP, and can tell me how?
<stdin> solemnwarning: not the main ubuntu one tho, as it's down atm
<osberto> spieak spanish?
<gogeta> no updates nedded
<Steffan> I have 75% of kubuntu...
<kalorin> !sp
<solemnwarning> url to a fast mirror?
<Steffan> Can't download futher!
<yaccin> yay download finish
<gogeta> the reps msuat had finle on them a few days ago
<stdin> solemnwarning: depends on where you are
* yaccin fires up k3b
<solemnwarning> UK
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<solemnwarning> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<wolferine> ah
<stdin> solemnwarning: try http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/feisty/
<wolferine> thanks solemnwarning
<gogeta> guess all us bets users go finel early lol
<gogeta> beta
<vinces1979> seed it: http://thepiratebay.org/tor/3667644/Ubuntu_7.04_Fiesty_Fawn_FINAL_ISO-CRiMSoN
<wolferine> im not good at country codes...
<kalorin> I'll let someone else run into and document any issues and stick with 6.10 for a while
<gogeta> what kernel fawn run
* solemnwarning is gonna try it in qemu
<hitmanWilly> 2.6.20
<yaccin> *burning*
<gogeta> build unumber lol
<Steffan> Downloading..
<mackyman> kalorin: You are doin the right choise
<gogeta> 2.5.20.15
<Steffan> Had to download it again...
<gogeta> .2.6
<kalorin> mackyman: I'm in no hurry
<Steffan> Had to cancel :(
<kalorin> mackyman: I went to 6.10 when vista came out
<mackyman> I wish I wasn't
<kalorin> no interest in vissta
<gogeta> vista lol
<mackyman> kalorin: Neither am I
<gogeta> does the finel cd use 2.6.20.15?
<_Johny> whereis the "upgrade tool"?
<WillLuongo> How are you guys getting the action lines? ***Will waits while Kubuntu slowly upgrades (for example)
<wolferine> kalorin, I did the same
<stdin> gogeta: yeah, it should
<gogeta> then im all up2date
<stdin> WillLuongo: /me message
<wolferine> but I do still have Vista in my VM :)
<mackyman> WillLuongo: /me **Will waits.-...
* WillLuongo thanks stdin
<osberto> Hola
* WillLuongo also thanks mackyman
<osberto> Hi
<BluesKaj> no upgrades in the repos yet ...what are they up to ?
<mackyman> WillLuongo: np
<WillLuongo> Hello osberto
<osberto> speak spanish?
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<gogeta> the probly relesed the finel on reps a few days early
<WillLuongo> no, but you can go to #kubuntu-es
<ForMatter> There's Anyone know where cedega for kubuntu..
<BluesKaj> no gogeta , I'm still on Feisty Beta
<gogeta> probly not
<_Johny> whereis the "upgrade tool"?
<eihnat> what would be more recommended. upgrade or clean install? from edgy to feisty
<peeps> what is the default cd burning app in KDE?
<stdin> ForMatter: you get it from the website
<wolferine> anyone able to tell me how to just update (no .iso) to Feisty?
<mackyman> ForMatter: Codega is needed to be bought
<stdin> peeps: k3b
<_Johny> wolferine: I'm trying too -:)
<peeps> thx stdin
<stdin> !cedega | ForMatter
<ubotu> ForMatter: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<wolferine> _Johny, using a guide?
<Jucato> mackyman: the CVS (development) version is free iirc
<gogeta> im on beta to but thers no updates so its probly acully been updated to finel
<stdin> ^ yep
<ForMatter> Ubotu:thanx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yaccin> <3 k3b
<stdin> k3b v1.0 rules :)
<gogeta> they did trhe same thing with 6.10
<Jucato> ForMatter: ubotu is a bot :)
<yaccin> k3b ruled bevore 1.0
<yaccin> :P
<wolferine> hehe
<gogeta> all beta got updated to finel befor the isosacully came out
<gogeta> it uses the same repo tree soo
<dwidmann> :D Feisty is now officially released
<Jucato> gogeta: yes, that's how it's done if you've installed since beta or earlier. you just dist-upgrade daily to the final relese
<gogeta> yep
<_Johny> wolferine: No. Haven't got any guide. I'm trying to do it using adept but it stoped after the upgrade wizard appeared
<gogeta> and being thers no updates for me im on finel
<gogeta> 2 days early lol
<wolferine> _Johny, hehe
<pvandewyngaerde> can i install the drivers for my nvidia graphic card ?
<wolferine> no luck then :(
<mackyman> Jucato: iirc?
<wolferine> pvandewyngaerde, no, your mom has to do it
<gogeta> you shure can
<_Johny> wolferine: at all :)
<gogeta> LOL
<Jucato> mackyman: "If I Remember Correctly"
<wolferine> she is your sudo
<ForMatter> Jucato : in my campus have wireless signal to conecting to internet,but i cant connect it with wireless agent..What i must doing..
<Jucato> !nvidia | pvandewyngaerde
<ubotu> pvandewyngaerde: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cloned> can someone check out my post here at the bottom and mabye help me out and post back i have to do some real work for a bit and im gonna be afk - http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3081979.0
<Jucato> !wireless | ForMatter
<ubotu> ForMatter: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gogeta> hehe my ati supports the oss driver even 3d dri
<wolferine> pvandewyngaerde, consult the Ubuntu Guide (google it)
<mackyman> Jucato: ahhh
<wolferine> you can update to the latest drivers (Nvidia)
<gogeta> i get it easy
<gogeta> lol
<mackyman> Jucato: WTF! Then I can maybe switch to Kubuntu all out
<_Johny> wolferine: do you know where that "upgrade tool" is downloaded?
<vblanton> hello all, is the kubuntu website down? Can't seem to reach it
<wolferine> i pulled my ATI out after I went and bought a Nvidida :P
<gogeta> not down
<gogeta> just overloaded
<dwidmann> vblanton: I just reached it like two m inutes ago
<dwidmann> so I doubt it
<wolferine> _Johny, i was asking myself, I havent updated
<vblanton> ok
<Steffan> Kubuntu supports ati 9250 ?
<gogeta> the relese is out and it got slashdotted
<wolferine> no idea
<gogeta> majer traffic
<Jucato> _Johny: make sure you have edgy-updates in your repositories enabled. do a Full Upgrade to update Adept. once Adept is finished upgrading, restart Adept and Fetch Updates. it should start the process
<wolferine> Steffan, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<ForMatter> Jucato: can i pm you..
<Steffan> Know it is a 'bad' supported vidoecard
<Jucato> ForMatter: if it's a general help question better ask in here. I might not always be available to answer
<gogeta> most nivida support the 2d oss driver
<gogeta> some 3d
<_Johny> Jucato: thank you
<wolferine> gogeta, who you talking to?
<chijin> heh the piratebay feisty torrent has feisty spelled as fiesty.. what's with people who always type fiesty? it's feisty!
<gogeta> whoever asked abought nivida
<stdin> man, trying to follow #ubuntu is giving me a headache
<wolferine> gogeta,  I think they wanted to update the driver
<gogeta> yell at the torrent poster
<chijin> it's not the only one typing it wrong, just search your log :-P
<gogeta> it should update with the other updates if he used apt
<wolferine> i was typing Fiesty too
* mackyman hugs Jucato! This can save my day!
<wolferine> im guilty
<soulrider_> oh my, feisty is out!!!!!!!!!!
<ForMatter> Jucato : with kafein i can play mpeg files,but there's no sound..
<Jucato> mackyman: good luck
<wolferine> yes, it is soulrider_
<mackyman> Jucato: thx
<wolferine> jump on those torrents
<soulrider_> awesooooooooooooooooooooooooooooome
<gogeta> formatter i use mplayer
<soulrider_> oh yeah
<wolferine> and share your bandwith :)
<soulrider_> im gonna seed til id rop!
<soulrider_> i drop*
<wolferine> rop?
<wolferine> lol
<Jucato> ForMatter: I use kmplayer (KDE GUI for mplayer) mostly as well
<ForMatter> Jucato: yes,i have installed libextracodecs..
<gogeta> kdes meda player kinda sucks
<soulrider_> friggin utorrent crashes!
<gogeta> lol
<Elite2142> i cant install plugins? :|
<soulrider_> is it me or kubuntu.org is takign ages to lead ?
<Jucato> ForMatter: then I don't know what else...
<Elite2142> nvm i got
<Jucato> gogeta: KDE's media player?
<gogeta> lol change irc subject to the sites overloaded stop going to it lol
<ForMatter> Jucato : where i can find mplayer..
<stdin> soulrider_: it's going up and down more times than a yoyo
<soulrider_> lol
<Jucato> ForMatter: install from the repositories
<soulrider_> well,t hat means one thing
<soulrider_> ubuntu is popular!
<stdin> ForMatter: multiverse
<gogeta> oh yea
<gogeta> eveb dell likes it
<gogeta> !
<soulrider_> i wanna see the release notes, are they available somewhere else?
<stdin> soulrider_: read the topic
<stdin> soulrider_: tho it's on kubuntu.org. so good luck :p
<gogeta> the main site has been taken down
<gogeta> only has iso links
<soulrider_> yeah, thats why i asked if they were somewhere ELSE :P
<gogeta> as soon as the slashdot effect wares off it will be back up
<soulrider_> lol
<ForMatter> Jucato : why i cant find my modem..
<soulrider_> i was really looking forward to this
<Jucato> ForMatter: um.. I don't know
<gogeta> if you ran bet like me you would have it aruldy hehe
<gogeta> beta
<bilford> interesting.  Im not having any IPV6 issues with Feisty.  I dont have to disable it or anything
<soulrider_> i did that with edgy
<ForMatter> Jucato: my modem work in windows,but in kubuntu i cant find it..
<gogeta> my only issue is with acpi
<gogeta> formatter is it a winmodem
<ForMatter> Gogeta: my modem is motorola sm56..
<gogeta> yep
<gogeta> a winmodem
<gogeta> another word for softwhere modem
<gogeta> you need drivers
<stdin> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<ForMatter> Gogeta: so i cant use dial up connection in kubuntu..
<gogeta> you can
<gogeta> read the bots link
<ForMatter> Gogeta: can you help me to find the driver..
<gogeta> the scan tool tells you
<ForMatter> Gogeta: what is that..
<gogeta> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/ScanModem
<ForMatter> Gogeta : that is wit .gz compressin,i dont know how to install it..
<gogeta> read
<gogeta> tells you how to use it
<mackyman> Does anyone know of a good bookkeping program with wich you can do invoices with?
<bilford> wtf  Google Browser Sync didnt save my bookmarks
<ForMatter> Gogeta : how to install .gz file..
<dhq> i have infrared on my pc what application can i use to access it
<gogeta> if you acully read it shows you how
<BluesKaj> what's the command for distro version ?
<stdin> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<Steffan> For how long Fiesty is out now?
<lupo> anyone know of a compiz guide?
<Steffan> Couple of hours?
<lupo> just installed compiz according to this https://wiki.kubuntu.org/CompizOnFeisty?highlight=%28compiz%29%7C%28feisty%29
<ForMatter> Gogeta: are bluetooth in linux can use as LAN with other computer,like in windows OS..
<gogeta> i dont see why not
<wolferine> so who can grab the .isos via FTP, and can tell me how?
<gogeta> i dont have bluetooth so i dont knoe
<BluesKaj> yeah stdin, but how can i tell if I already have the "Official Release" or the Beta ?
<eumel> cya
<kalorin> wolferine: uh maybe google search for where you normally can download .iso's from and then use the ftp protocol to go get them yourself?
<gogeta> if your fully update your offical
<stdin> BluesKaj: does it say "development version"
<gogeta> nope
<wolferine> kalorin, I am looking for specific ppl who have actually done it
<wolferine> thanks though
<BluesKaj> "No LSB modules are available."
<duck_> how do i activate an openssh server?
<ForMatter> Gogeta : what is the big different edgy kubuntu with feisty kubuntu..
<gogeta> updates
<hitmanWilly> BluesKaj, if you've updated withing the last couple of days, you've got the release
<gogeta> kvm virtualzion
<stdin> BluesKaj: if it says "Codename:       feisty" not "Codename:       feisty (Development Version)" then it's the final
<ForMatter> What is that..
<gogeta> lol
<BluesKaj> ok , cuz I installed Beta last Sat  :)
<gogeta> whos this formatter guy lol
* stdin has been running feisty since January 
<wolferine> hehe
<gogeta> fresh from windows!
<wolferine> Jan eh?
<gogeta> lol
<hitmanWilly> BluesKaj, the repos for the beta and release are the exact same, so it probably updated itself
<ForMatter> Gogeta : what is lol..
<gogeta> mine did
<lupo> installed the compiz packets, etc. But I only have metacity running without anything in it. Should I change the session or what?
<BluesKaj> thx, at least now i know
<gogeta> compzi sucks
<gogeta> use beryl
<BluesKaj> bbl, ..stuff to do ...too nice to sit in the house today
<lupo> gogeta: any guide?
<gogeta> on what
<alejo> Hello
<ForMatter> Gogeta : i am sorry,i am a newbies..
<lupo> gogeta: which packages, etc.
<gogeta> i wasent paying attetion
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> i havent been a noob sence redhat 6 lol
<gogeta> lup what packages
<raj_> Hello! Something's very strange with this new Feisty release...
<stamen> hi
<stamen> when will be the official release of feisty fawn
<hitmanWilly> stamen, its out
<firecrotch> stamen:  It's out already
<stamen> they sad today, but nothin new
<gogeta> its out
<beig> how can i mount a samba networkdir ? i tried sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.0.20/DIR /home/beig/network .... but it didnt worked for me .. someone got a hint for me ? =)
<frojnd> I have kubuntu feisty (beta) how can Get final
<stamen> oo yes
<stamen> sorry
<stamen> I saw it now
<raj_> Where's the powerPC version of Feisty???
<stdin> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<IdleOne> frojnd, dist-upgrade
<stamen> but I have a problem with the new kernel
<stamen> it cant mount the partitions
<gogeta> thats new
<stdin> beig: it helps if you tell us what the error is
<hitmanWilly> stamen, what can't it mount?
<stamen> what to do, as I saw the new version can't read from fstab
<duck_> how do i setup OpenSSH to allow connections from other computers?
<stamen> I can't start my system with it
<frojnd> can someone help me on this one. I have just updating and some error came: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16414/
<gogeta> sounds like user error in the fstab
<stdin> duck_: install the "ssh" package
<raj_> thanks!
<hitmanWilly> stamen, ok, with the new kernel, there are no more hda, hdb, etc, its all sda, sdb now, etc
<nazgjunk> hey, how wise is it to remove ubuntu-desktop from my system (which is strictly speaking not kubuntu) and install kubuntu-desktop instead?
<gogeta> they removed hda
<gogeta> jeez
<nazgjunk> because ubuntu-desktop seems to depend on a damn load of packages i don't want or need
<stdin> nazgjunk: that's fine, ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage anyway
<gogeta> mine was auto genreated
<hitmanWilly> gogeta, that's actually, that's the kernel
<stamen> but my HDD is not SATA
<nazgjunk> stdin, k, because the description tells me i'd better not remove it
<stamen> it is only ATA
* nazgjunk attemps
<gogeta> doesent matter i guess
<hitmanWilly> stamen, it doesn't matter, reads it as sda
<gogeta> mines ata to works fine
<nazgjunk> in the worst case i'll have to reinstall ubuntu-desktop >.>
<stamen> as I know sda is for SATA
<stamen> ?
<beig> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.0.20/IMAGEP
<hitmanWilly> stamen, my ide drive sits on sdb right now
<beig> stdin
<|Osiris> does anyone know how to get the "rmic" program/command working?
<stdin> frojnd: try changing mirrors, it may be in the middle of an update, or just keep doing "sudo apt-get update" until it works
<stamen> hitmanWilly: so what to di in fstab
<gogeta> change hda is sda and so on
<hitmanWilly> stamen, do you have multiple hdd's?
<stamen> and which file it uses to read the partitions
<stamen> no
<stamen> I have only one with partitions
<stamen> partisions
<hitmanWilly> stamen, just change every hda to sda
<stamen> ok
<stamen> I will try now
<hitmanWilly> stamen, in fstab
<stdin> stamen: or use uuids
<stamen> hitmanWilly: ok
<londondave> hi all, how do you upgrade from edgy to feisty? I followed the instructions using adept but nothing happens?
<gogeta> repos are very overloaded
<Jucato> londondave: which instructions did you follow?
<gogeta> they will go slow oor just stall
<Jucato> londondave: follow the ones here: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-release.php (near the bottom)
<stamen> stdin: I don't want to use UUID's I will try with sda
<stamen> stdin: :)
<londondave> open adept, yes thats the ones
<gogeta> why didnt you let it auto gen
<gogeta> woulda saved you some truble
<Shak1> Hey ho. Is there an upgrade method for Feisty?
<stdin> beig: try with cifs, instead of smbfs
<Jucato> Shak1: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-release.php
<gogeta> yes all betas got updated to offical a few days ago just by running the standerd updates
<londondave> Jucato: did those instructions work for you
<Jucato> londondave: um. I've been running feisty since march...
<ForMatter> Gogeta : where i can find networking tools,like port scanner,routing,etc..Like in ubuntu..
<stamen> hitmanWilly: what to write for hdc
<stamen> hitmanWilly: sdc ?
<stamen> hitmanWilly: this is for cdrom
<beig> stdin: same error, may there are missing some options behind ? i don't know very much about mount
<hitmanWilly> stamen, yes
<stamen> ok
<londondave> I have the 7.04 iso on cd-anyone know when you get the option to upgrade-it looks like the things will just install feisty and wipe edgy?
<gogeta> system settings network
<rlj> hello. i'm trying to upgrade to feisty using adept and the dist upgrade tool, adept properly downloads it and tells me to hit 'finish' and it will shut down adept and start the upgrade tool. however, when i do that, the wizard closes but adept is still running, and i can see from a ps listing that the upgrade tool has started (python). however, no window pops up and nothing happens from there on. any clues?
<stdin> londondave: you can only do it with the alternate cd
<londondave> stdin-that's the one I have
<ForMatter> Gogeta : what the linux version you're use..
<martinjh99> Hey guys whats up with the slow dvd iso torrent??
<gogeta> festy
<Shak1> Jucato: muchas gracias ;)
<clickwir> martinjh99: it's slow?!?!? I couldn't imagine why!
<stdin> londondave: then use "sudo apt-cdrom add" then "sudo apt-get update"
<gogeta> marin mass downloads
<gogeta> lol
<stdin> londondave: from the installed OS, not the CD
<IdleOne> martinjh99, not many ppl seeding it maybe
<martinjh99> :) clickwir 0 seeds 6 in swarm and 50 connected peers...
<jpnurmi> kubuntu.org out of capacity? :)
<rlj> brb
<londondave> stdin: so don't boot the CD use the sudo apt method by adding the cd as a repo
<martinjh99> It certainly shouldn't be 47Kb/sec though ;)
<stdin> londondave: yeah
<londondave> stdin: thanks
<ForMatter> Gogeta: where i can find themes for my kubuntu..
<londondave> lets go see
<stdin> beig: maybe try asking in #samba it works here
<martinjh99> ForMatter> kde-look.org
<duck_> where are the repositories located?
<Jucato> duck_: your list of repositories? in /etc/apt/sources.list file, which you can edit using Adept Manager -> Adept menu -> Manage Repositories
<duck_> i'm actually asking about it for my server, i always use adept on this machine
<gogeta> formatter
<gogeta> kpp supports softmodem
<gogeta> just use /dev/tty
<gogeta> it just fired up my softmodem just fine
<gogeta> change it fro hard modem to softmodem
<ig> hi all -- quick question
<ig> i've libc 2.4 but my stupid app requires libc 2.3
<soulrider_> we should put a link to a kubuntu torrent int he MOTD, i cant get tot he site :P
<ig> whats the proper way to let the app have 2.3 for itself, while the rest of the system continues to use 2.4
<Esteban> hola people :P
<ig> any1???
<knubbe> anyone more than me that has problems with knetworkmanager?
<soulrider_> hola Esteban
<knubbe> worked fine in the beta
<soulrider_> !es | Esteban
<ubotu> Esteban: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Esteban> q tal??? =)
<knubbe> but after a kernel upgrade it doesnt list available wireless networks
<Esteban> gracias... soy nuevo en kubuntu, toy descubiendo linux
<soulrider_> Esteban:  >>>> #kubuntu-es
<DisabledDuck> what is a good text based editor?
<knubbe> DisabledDuck: pico?
<Jucato> DisabledDuck: nano, vim, emacs? take your pic :)
<soulrider> DisabledDuck: try nano, vi or vim
<LastMall> say you did the commandline install from the kubuntu install disk. is there a simple way to get from there to JUST kde without openoffice and all the other little programs that come with apt-get install kubuntu-desktop^ ?
<Jucato> LastMall: http://jucato.org/kde/kde-core.html and http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde-core
<dwidmann> LastMall: easiest way is to use a minimal install with the alternate disk, then install "kde-core"
<apus> how about joe
<dwidmann> Now that Feisty has been released, I need to get my hands on some CDs and DVDs
<LastMall> dwidmann  that sounds exactly what I was thinking off.  I have a apt-get install kubuntu-desktop^ going right now and I can clearly see its doing way more than I wanted. ThankYou.
<soulrider> does anyone know where i can get a kubuntu torrent? the site is getting hammered
<dwidmann> LastMall: you'll need more than just kde-core though, Jucato's links more than likely have the details
<LastMall> dwidmann  jucato's links ?
<dwidmann> look up
<LastMall> oh, yeah. thanks all.
<Random_Transit> can anyone here help me with a problem i'm having with upgrading to feisty?
<logixoul> hi. I can't connect to any peers in the main Kubuntu Feisty 386 torrent. any idea what might be the problem?
<Random_Transit> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2) <---update manager spits this at me and then stops the upgrade
<soulrider> logixoul: maybe you cant contact the tracker, the site is getting hammered right now
<_Johny> uff I changed all sources list entries to "feisty" and now I'm making a full apdate with adept..it seems to be downloading new packages. Is it ok?
<soulrider> _Johny: sure
<clickwir> _Johny: that's what I did.
<cmvo> Hi! Is there a way to keep ktorrent from automatically using a http proxy?
<_Johny> clickwir: but no upgare menager appeared...isn't it strange?
<_Johny> clickwir: upgrade manager
<soulrider> _Johny: i think its ok, dont worry
<clickwir> If you are manually changing things, I wouldn't suspect that the upgrade manager would come up.
<Black_Monkey> hi, just wanted to get an opinion on whether it's a good idea to upgrade to Feisty now, or if I should wait? Sorry if you've been asked this loads
<dwidmann> _Johny: as in the new dist-upgrade tooL? try closing out adept, then reopening and clicking fetch updates again
<vinces1979> looking for kubuntu torrent anyone know of any?
<clickwir> Black_Monkey: 1) it's a great release and I've not seen any issues with it. 2) if you can find a mirror and download it, go for it. If not I'd wait a day.
<clickwir> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Tired_> I found dvds on torrent, but not the cd
<_Johny> google
<clickwir> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Edgy: http://releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/
<Black_Monkey> clickwir: ok, thanks
<_Johny> weather
<Tired_> it's not up there
<stdin> Tired_: http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/feisty/kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<kenneth> Does "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" from kubuntu work well? I have heard from several people that it will lead to stability problems. Is this true?
<Tired_> yay!  thanks
<Jucato> kenneth: it works well, and doesn't lead to stability problems
<clickwir> there's no reason it would cause stability problems.
<kenneth> Is it posible to keep the kubuntu artwork?
<Tired_> i'm house-sitting at my parent's, so I can seed it for a week at full steam  :)
<vinces1979> stdin: thanks
<Black_Monkey> and is just following the wizard that comes up when I open Adept a reliable way of upgrading?
<clickwir> yup
<Jucato> Black_Monkey: yes
<kenneth> Im thinking of this Kubuntu logo when my computer boots up.
<stdin> Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) temporary Release notes mirror (for those not able to connect to kubuntu.org): http://stdin.110mb.com/
<Black_Monkey> kk, cool. Never upgraded a linux distro, but I remember people saying that upgrading to FC6 was dodgy, and were recommending a clean install...
<Tired_> will the topic links be updated eventually to link to Feisty known issues and such?
<clickwir> Tired_: I'd recommend just hitting up the forum for a list of problems. So far I've not seen any though.
<_Johny> So this what I'm doing now is the same as dist-upgrade.?
<Tired_> ok.  this will be my ubuntu cherry-popping, so i'm just a little cautious
<kendrick> lemme guess...slashdot effect :)
<kendrick> or something
<clickwir> _Johny: most of these upgrade wizards and upgrade manager things are just a graphical front end for apt-get dist-upgrade. So yes.
<arunkale> hey guys
<Jucato> _Johny: yes. only automated
<arunkale> was just going to upgrade to feisty.. just wanted to know what the significant improvements are over edgy, and will it break anything?
<wftl> Hello all.  oowriter crashes "no suitable windowing system found". There are several dozen entries in the Ubuntu forums on this, all conflicting. Any 'official' solution.  Runny Feisty
<_Johny> But the tool seems to be downloading the same packages again, is it ok?
<Jucato> arunkale: depends on what improvments you are after. and know, it shouldn't break anything specially if you use the dist-upgrade tool
<Jucato> _Johny: it's downloading updates to packages that are installed on your system
<arunkale> Hey, Jucato. What do you like about the new release?
<wolferine> anyone a network admin?
<Jucato> arunkale: better Adept (a bit better), k3b 1.0, newer KDE, new widget style. newer packges, faster performance...
<wolferine> (as a career)
<DisabledDuck> whats the command to find out my IP again?
<Goliath23> ifconfig
<stdin> 7.04 is more feisty :)
<arunkale> nice
<arunkale> stdin: hah, cool
<Jucato> feisty is probably a more stable edgy :)
<nixternal> whatevah!
<Jucato> oh yeah, I like the mountconfig better now :)
<Tired_> well, thank you for the link.  a sinkfull of dirty dishes is calling me  :(
<Jucato> oh don't forget about the new doc system (topic-based) (happy now, nixternal? :D)
<nixternal> bah
<Ash-Fox> Hee, I've never seen Kubuntu's site respond so slowly
<arunkale> i forgot which folder xorg.conf is in :\
<nixternal> don't link me to that package, just in case it bombs ;)
<Sanne> arunkale: /etc/X11
<vinces1979> arunkale: /etc/X11
<nixternal> arunkale: /etc/X.....
<arunkale> thank you!
<beig> now i get:
<beig> mount: block device //192.168.0.20/IMAGE is write-protected, mounting read-only
<beig> mount: cannot mount block device //192.168.0.20/IMAGE read-only
<nixternal> slow down you blood thirsty hackers
<stamen> where I can find the new headers for kernel image 2.6.20
<stamen> ?
<_Johny> Can anyone have a look and tell me if ist's ok, please? --> http://www.fotosik.pl/showFullSize.php?id=7cd6ee792d8077e7
<stamen> for kubuntu
<Sanne> nixternal: :)
<nixternal> stamen: linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Jucato> stamen: linux-headers-...
<Jucato> slow down you bloody nixternal!!
<Jucato> oops
<nixternal> as long as you are on Feisty of course
<nixternal> hahaha
<Sanne> :) :)
<stamen> yes but they didn't appear
<andymeo> did anyone else lose their BCM43XX wireless card in the upgrade to feisty?
<arunkale> i liked the old design for the ubuntu web site
* cloakable hasn't upgraded to Feisty :?
<stamen> no matter, I will precompile now
<arunkale> how do i add the feisty-upgrade package to adept
<frb-work> I'm wondering, do you encourage your users to be annoying little punks on other channels?
<Jucato> arunkale: just follow the instructions in the release page (near the bottom)
<frb-work> Do you say "Hey, it would be really cool if all those people who didn't use kubuntu were annoyed so much that they would never use linux again" ?
<mweijts> where i can switch that stupid bouncing cursor off
<arunkale> ah ok
<arunkale> no i did, but never mind, got it now
<Jucato> mweijts: press Alt+F2, type in "kcontrol", under Appearance & Themes -> Launch Feedback
<arunkale> frb-work: people could say the same for mac users :p
<flake> sorry, i'll shut up
<Jucato> frb-work: that's not a nice thing to say, but what users do outside of officially monitored channels are really beyond our control.
<Jucato> that said, we don't "encourage" people to annoy others, in any way
<frb-work> just checking, because it seems to be a really popular pasttime
<frb-work> do you have many people coming here extolling the virtues of windows server?
<arunkale> nope
<Jucato> frb-work: trolls are dealt with rather swiftly *if* they are trolling
<Jucato> anyway, kinda offtopic
<flake> sorry, was looking for a genuine windows game as i have a windows box
<flake> two windows, two linux boxes
<_Johny> http://kde-files.org/CONTENT/content-files/44218-linuxdistrotimeline-7.2.png
<flake> < not a troll
<frb-work> flake: this has nthing to do with you
<flake> oops sorry
<lupo> anyone know how to get laptop standby working in kubuntu feisty?
<Jucato> and I don't think it has anything to do with Kubuntu support either. there's #kubuntu-offtopic for those stuff
<RawSewage> how do I undo this:  sudo rm -r  /foldername
<frb-work> vinces1789 just flat out advertised kubuntu's release before leaving the channel, I just wanted to make sure it isn't a desired behaviour encouraged by other users
<RawSewage> where is the removed folder
<Jucato> RawSewage: you can't
<jbruckman> lupo: check in #ubuntu+1
<RawSewage> arrggg
<frb-work> so I'll leave yall alone now since you say that it isn't
<Jucato> jbruckman: hmm? feisty is released, so it should be in here :)
<RawSewage> I just deleted  /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile
<jbruckman> wow. i guess i shouldn't sleep in.
<jbruckman> sorry
<jbruckman> haha
<przemek_> siema
<Jucato> RawSewage: ah good, you can probably just reinstall the kubuntu-default-settings package to get those files back
<stdin> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<RawSewage> Jucato,  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-default-settings   ?
<flake> i feel like a fool now =)
<cox377> has anyone installed the new kubuntu?
<Jucato> RawSewage: or sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-default-settings
<Jucato> (or you can use Adept)
<jbruckman> i have feisty on my machine... but i have since beta
<RawSewage> Jucato, ok thx
<Jucato> I have feisty since herd.. 4 I think
<jbruckman> Jucato: i wasn't that adventurous...
<jbruckman> haha
<mweijts> jucato thanx its gone now  but don't ask me why launchfeedback is not on System Settings >look'n'feel>Appearence
<Jucato> jbruckman: I was in it for helping test feisty :)
<jbruckman> anyway, i've got to go do some schoolwork. ciao!
<jbruckman> Jucato: yeah, freddy did that. i switched over once i was sure I wouldn't kill my machine.
<Jucato> mweijts: I won't ask you. because I've filed a bug report and submitted a "patch" for it... dunno why it's not there yet
<jbruckman> anyway, take care all.
<Jucato> ciao jbruckman :)
* Jucato goes to bed
<mweijts> jucato youre the best !!
<wolferine> what do I need to do to update my repos?
<wolferine> just sudo apt-get update?
<stdin> yeah
<Jucato> wolferine: edgy to feisty? just follow the instructions on the release page
<wolferine> no no
<wolferine> not even in Fiesty yet
<wolferine> my sources.list had an error
<Jucato> ah just update your package list. yeah update
<wolferine> just editing/updating
<Jucato> g'night
<wolferine> nite
<wolferine> oh, gone already
<RawSewage> Where is the theme manager
<stdin> !changethemes
<ubotu> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy for a guide. [Kubuntu]  For a Kubuntu guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<Nightrose> hi the update-manager just crashed for me while upgrading to feisty - how can i get it back?
<RawSewage> ty
<nicolai__> Are you sure it crashed? It might just be very slow.
<Nightrose> no I got a crashreport
<nicolai__> Do you get an error message when trying to open Adept again?
<Nightrose> nope
<nicolai__> Then it's not the same problem I once had :P
<Nightrose> it crashed at the point where it want's to remove some programms
<Nightrose> how did you solve it? *g*
<nicolai__> In my case Adept crashed and then refused to let me install og change anything
<nicolai__> I could only get read-access
<nicolai__> 2 sec
<Nightrose> I can open adept and do stuff - just not get the updatemanager back to resume it
<calamari> hi
<facugaich> Hi, do the dvds have extra packages or they are the same as the cds?
<instructor> imagine: Sorry very distracted today. You said you were moving to Kubuntu from Suse. Just some K humour
<arunkale> this fiesty upgrade is a bit weird
<arunkale> it says 'fetching file 1 of 19' then it says '44 of 50', then goes to '7 of 22'
<stdin> facugaich: the DVD has some more packages on it, because there is only so much that can fit in a CD
<przemek_>  tak ustawilem na folderach aby urachamialy mi sie przez aplikacje wine i dalem zapamietaj ale teraz jak kilkam na folder to probuje mi sie uruchamiac w wine jak moge cofnoc do domyslnych ustawien??     link do bledu(taki mi wysakuje po klikniecu w folder:http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/e166420c07c040fe.html
<calamari> I'm having a lot of trouble printing.  Printing worked great under regular ubuntu, so I know my printer is handled (Brother HL-1440 laser printer).  For example, when I try to print from firefox, nothing happens.. the data light on the printer doesn't even come on.  Also, in the print dialog, it just has "Postscript/default" and not a choice of the printer I installed.  Any ideas?
<pdroy> !fiesty
<ubotu> FEISTY IS OUT! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - Torrent downloads at http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/feisty/ - Metalinks (use with Aria2 or, under Windows, GetRight) at http://download.packages.ro/metalink/ubuntu/
<stdin> !pl | przemek_
<ubotu> przemek_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<arunkale> do i need to close all my running applications
<arunkale> for the upgrade to work properly
<przemek_> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/e166420c07c040fe.html
<przemek_> help
<Ashex> !samba > me
<przemek_> j clikc folder j have this prblem
<przemek_> problem
<arunkale> ok, upgrade seems to be stuck
<przemek_> pliz help
<Horscht> hi
<fabioFx> hi
<Horscht> when i plug in my USB HD, i get the "open in seperate window"e etc. dialog
<nicolai__> @Nightrose. I found this guide for Ubuntu: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/03/upgrade-ubuntu-610-edgy-eft-to-ubuntu.html it might have some useful information, though I'm not sure.
<Horscht> but when i select that option, nothing happens
<Nightrose> nicolai__: thx Il have a look at it
<Horscht> plus it doesn't show up in the media menu
<stdin> Horscht: has it been formatted ?
<Horscht> it's fat32
<AusIV> Anyone else here torrenting feisty?
<fabioFx> and you get in /media/disc ?
<Horscht> no
<Horscht> that's the point.
<Ashex> I'm torrenting the feisty dvd's
<the_hammer> AUsIV im getting it from torrents
<Nightrose> hmm didn't help nicolai__ :-(
<AusIV> what kind of speeds are you getting?
<Horscht> it doesn't show up, but I am getting that dialoge
<AusIV> mine seems awfully slow for a torrent
<the_hammer> im getting a 100k
<AusIV> hrmmm
<Nightrose> so can anyone tell me how to go on after the updatemanager crashed?
<AusIV> I've been getting about 20 all day
<Horscht> but using the dialog doesn't work either
<the_hammer> 110
<AusIV> I wonder if my school is throttling my connection because it looks like I'm pirating
<AusIV> they've been known to do that
<fabioFx> paste your dmesg last lines
<fabioFx> please
<Horscht> me?
<the_hammer> keeps bouncing from 110 to 175
<fabioFx> yes
<AusIV> mine bounces from about 10k to 20k
<fabioFx> do you know make?
<fabioFx> in terminal type command dmesg
<Horscht> no, but kubuntu has some system protocoll program
<nicolai__> @Nightrose - This is from the wiki: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<nicolai__> For some reason it didn't come up in google :/
<the_hammer> mines done now
<the_hammer> :)
<Ashex> hmm
<arunkale> how do i kill any apt-get processes
<Horscht> fabioFx: http://www.pastebin.ca/448515
<calamari> arunkale: pkill apt-get
<instructor> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<arunkale> thanks calamari
<calamari> yw
<arunkale> the updater died for me
<Skrotffs> I'd like to see some download statistics of the feisty iso soon ;)
<arunkale> said there was an error connecting to something
<the_hammer> its weird the beta and the final are both 7.04
<calamari> I'm guessing the servers are under a bit of a load :)
<Skrotffs> indeed
<the_hammer> a bit of a load be an understaement im sure lol
<calamari> yeah
<Skrotffs> the_hammer: The beta was a beta of ubunu 7.04, and the final is the final version of 7.04 ;)
<instructor> <Jucato> feisty is probably a more stable edgy :) That's Rich
<nicolai__> Anyone know if I should care that the power manager in Feisty sets powersave at 768 MHz while it was 600 MHz in Edgy?
<the_hammer> edgy was terrible
<the_hammer> driver support sucked
<stdin> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<arunkale> calamari: adept is still running in the background, how do i kill it
<Skrotffs> the_hammer: I didn't have any trouble with Edgy
<stdin> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<the_hammer> i had video driver issues
<calamari> arunkale: sorry, I don't use adept
<Skrotffs> the_hammer: ATI?
<matahari> hi
<calamari> arunkale: I like synaptic better
<the_hammer> yup nvida
<Skrotffs> I've also got nVidia, but no problems though..
<karlos> wenasssssssssssssssssss
<matahari> i want to remove my old harddsik from my notebook and put a bigger one into it
<karlos> joder
<karlos> ta lleno de giris
<nicolai__> arunkale - open ksysguard and find the PID
<Skrotffs> !es
<matahari> but i don#t want to loose my data and kubuntu
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<karlos> my amarok no play the music
<arunkale> yeah got it
<calamari> the_hammer: I couldn't burn in edgy if I upgreaded to the latest kernels.. otherwise it seemed fine *shrug*
<arunkale> adept isn't fetching any updates though
<Horscht> fabioFx?
<arunkale> thanks nicolai_
<matahari> when i copy all files with dd (when using a knoppix) to the new harddisk - the partition-table will be copied too.... how can i copy everything (including the bootloader) but not the partition table?
<the_hammer> i hope this finnal is better then the beta
<the_hammer> i couldnt burn or play DVD+r
<instructor> I hope it's worse!!! Muwhahahha
<nicolai__> It is a lot better for me
<instructor> Serously though
<nicolai__> In the Beta everything crashed :)
<the_hammer> heh i was told to send a bug report and so i did and then they sent me an e-mail saying they were pulling my bug report down
<karlos> I give him to reproduce a song and shows underneath :
<karlos> 
<karlos> is not the local file
<Cugel> !nl
<the_hammer> ill be back gonna install this
<AusIV> dist-upgrade seems to have lost its connection
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Steffan> VTW..
<karlos> 
<karlos> pardon my English badly
<karlos> help!!!!!!!!!!
<Steffan> Since when is kubuntu 7.04 relaesed?
<ubuntu_> Dapper drake recognized my ADSL router (Dlink 502-T) and I'm able to use the internet through USB
<c1|freaky> is kubuntu.com down?
* solemnwarning shoots whoever came up with the livecd installer idea
<solemnwarning> Loading KDE takes _YEARS_
<Steffan> c1|freaky:  no it is a bit slow!
<instructor> karlos: What language?
<Steffan> Spain?
<karlos> yes
<calamari> solemnwarning: booting or installing?
<instructor> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<solemnwarning> booting the installcd
<Cugel> Steffan: it was released 6 months ago, why? (no, really today)
<calamari> solemnwarning: ahh .. yeah.. use the alternative cd hehe
<Steffan> Since when, what our? Cugel?
<fabioFx> Horscht: i dont understand the problem very well..
<detto> hey, what's up
<voicu> how i find out which kernel version i booted?
<voicu> *do
<instructor> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Abom> hey everyone, I'm a new ubuntu user and I couldn't get my wireless connection to work, anyone else experiencing this?
<instructor> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubunturos> voicu: uname ?
<Abom> !wireless
<Horscht> wellm, basicaly it does recognize my USB drive, but doesn't add it to my media or let me browse it at all
<ubunturos> voicu: uname -a
<rbrunhuber> One question: why does xrandr still report to be version 1.1?
<instructor> ubunturos: -r
<voicu> ok thanks
<ubunturos> instructor: yes, correct
<Cugel> Steffan: since a few hours.
<Cugel> I can't upgrade yet since every server seems to be down. No problem.
<nicolai__> Abom - wireless is always anoying on any platform :)
<Abom> for anyone listening, I see my wireless network in the list of network connections, but when I try to connect to it doesn't connect....
<Abom> yea :/
<Abom> then the next time I click on it, I get the bars as if I'm connected, but still no connection
<voicu> while we're at it, anyone has had any problems with kernel-2.6.20-xx?
<nicolai__> are you on feisty or edgy?
<tdn> I am booting up on my new 7.04 CD. Then I get the option to "Install width driver update CD". What does that mean? Is this the famous multimedia codecs? Should I select that one or just "Start or install Kubuntu"???
<Abom> feisty
<Abom> the "roaming" feature seams to work great, except it doesn't work fo me :o
<voicu> the /dev/hdxx devices don't work in feisty
<nicolai__> hehe
<nicolai__> Is it encrypted?
<Abom> with a password? no
<nicolai__> I had to set the kind of encryption on mine
<nicolai__> ah
<nicolai__> ok
<Cugel> tdn: I suggest you choose to update. You do _not_ want to install Kubuntu.
<Abom> do I need to have one?
<nicolai__> no, but it always makes it 10 times harder to get it to work :)
<Abom> I mean, you think that might be the problem, no pass?
<Abom> o gdit :o
<nicolai__> Try opening manual configuration
<Abom> k, listening
<Graham> Hey.
<nicolai__> then settings on the wireless option
<Abom> k
<nicolai__> Is there anything written in the essid?
<Abom> I plugged in my wireless network name into "essid" but I didn't know what else to put there
<Abom> I mean, for dns or dhcp or anything like that, I wasn't sure what to do with those
<nicolai__> just automatic
<Abom> k
<Graham> Is anybody else having trouble with the Fiesty upgrade?
<nicolai__> and DHCP
<Abom> what do I enter in dhcp?
<Abom> btw, someone last night suggested I do iwlist scan, so I did that but I don't know what to do with that information, lol
<AusIV> Graham, if you mean it's being very slow, then yes
<nicolai__> No, i just meant you shouldn't pick BOOTP or whatever it's called :)
<AusIV> it hasn't failed yet, but I'm getting anywhere from 0-20 kbps
<Abom> Graham: mine is working great, I just can't get online :o
<AusIV> oh
<Graham> Yeah... poor servers... they'll be getting hammered.
<Abom> ok
<tdn> Cugel, what do you mean? Why do I not want to install Kubuntu? Should I use the "Install with driver update CD"?
<AusIV> I'm running the upgrade, and it's saying it will be 2 days before it's done downloading
<tdn> Cugel, and please explain why.
<Graham> Abom: I'm good with wireless fer sheezy, tell me your problem.
<Abom> I have a wireless connection under windows (I'm in windows right now) but in ubuntu, I see the connection but it won't connect to it
<nicolai__> If you have tried with both the essid entered and deleted, then your problem is worse than mine :P
<Peaker> Wouldn't it be cool if each KDE menu had a submenu for "remote apps" that would apt-get them on-demand if clicked?
<Abom> ahh damn :( hehe
<Abom> but it's good to know that setting a password might fix my issue... although it's my landlord's router so I'll ask them about it if I need to
<Graham> Peaker: It would cirtainly be a cool option, doubt i'd use it much.
<Peaker> Graham: Could be another nice gimick to sell Ubuntu to the masses
<Peaker> Graham: Because people don't want to open adept to search for packages that do X/Y/Z when they need a feature, they first browse the menus
<Graham> Are you having any problem with the card itself? Is it native drivers or is it ndiswrappering.
<Abom> could definitely come in handy for some stupid small stuff
<voicu> it seems i have a corrupted superblock. how do i fix it?
<Abom> the card seems to be installed correctly
<nicolai__> What kind of router is it? I get curious. :)
<Abom> linksys :o
<Abom> I connect in windows just fine with the auto wireless network tool thingy
<Graham> Peaker: The install/remove aplications menu is kinda shit, not alot there.
<Ashex> wtf?
<Ashex> kubuntu has no seeders
<Ashex> all peers
<nicolai__> I'm seeding
<Peaker> Graham: it could be nice if Menu->Office->From The Internet-> showed all programs heer
<nicolai__> seeding the i386 CD
<Abom> thanks for the help everyone, I've gotta run but I'll bbl trying to fix it some more ;)
<Ashex> ah, I'm downloading the i386 dvd
<nicolai__> I tried that first as well
<calamari> I'm having a lot of trouble printing.  Printing worked great under regular ubuntu, so I know my printer is handled (Brother HL-1440 laser printer).  For example, when I try to print from firefox, nothing happens.. the data light on the printer doesn't even come on.  Also, in the print dialog, it just has "Postscript/default" and not a choice of the printer I installed.  Any ideas?
<nicolai__> Got to 50 MB in an hour :)
<Ashex> meh, I'm going to grab it and keep seeding
<Ashex> I usually grab the dvd's
<Ashex> I install feisty a few weeks back and liked it
<nicolai__> I must admit I have no idea what the difference is
<Ashex> but it's been breaking lately :/
<Ashex> larger package installation
<nicolai__> ahh
<Ashex> along with a slightly speedier install
<nicolai__> To if you might not have an internet connection later?
<Graham> TBH I think when somebody upgrades, they should add a bit of extra eye candy. Something new to say "This is the new one"
<Ashex> then again, feisty took me around 20 minutes to install with a CD
<tdn> Cugel?
<Ashex> so it's neglible i guess
<Ashex> pretty much
<Graham> Only problem is, I can't code C.
<Ashex> Heh
<Ashex> the splash screen is shinier
<tdn> I thought that it would be possible to install with cryptofs on the rootfs with LUKS from the new CDs. However, I can't find any option for this in the installer. Please shed some light on this.
<Cugel> tdn: yes?
<Graham> Ashex: I like shiney things.
<Graham> The startup should have a sort of neat animation thing that pops up.
<Laveur> Hello everyone
<Laveur> is anyone else having trouble updating to 7.04?
<Graham> Yeah don't upgrade yet.
<Graham> The servers are getting hammered like an asian hooker.
<nicolai__> The servers are pretty much beaten
<Laveur> Damn
<voicu> Laveur, i had some, what were yours?
<Ashex> haha
<Graham> Ba dum pish!
<Laveur> Well its not even downloading the Release announcement
<Graham> Yeah I had that.
<calamari> 3381 bytes per second in synaptic right now :P
<Graham> Just leave it because it will fail downloading files.
<voicu> oh, i can't get linux-generic-2.6.20-15 to work
<Graham> How so?
<calamari> voicu: crap, I'm downloading that right now
<voicu> it says the specified devices (those that mount at startup) don't exist
<voicu> then i get a password request for root and it enters recovery mode
<calamari> I guess I'd better not reboot until my homework is done
<calamari> just in case
<voicu> btw, is it normal for the recovery shell not to recognise any commands? like apt-get, etc
<Cugel> calamari: sensible.
<octet> Hello everyone, does anyone know if jigdo files are available also? I used jigdo to download the latest daily dvd and want to update my iso
<calamari> voicu: might be that you aren't in the normal shell
<cloakable> voicu: You mean busybox?
<calamari> voicu: does chroot work?
<voicu> damn, now that i think of it, i could've tried to run /usr/bin/apt-get or something
<voicu> stupid me :P
<cloakable> Or setup your path manually :P
<voicu> that too
<calamari> voicu: if you can mount your root fs and chroot into it, you may be good to go at that point
<cloakable> set PATH=/bin:/usr/bin :P
<voicu> well reboot worked
<voicu> but not like i expected
<voicu> after 'rebooting' kde starts :P
<voicu> and everything works except the other partitions
<_what_if_> ysy feisty
<voicu> oh, and since upgrading to feisty whenever i login into kde kde-power-something crashes
<voicu> pfiu, total mess :P
<voicu> i should've sticked to edgy
<yonkeltron> is there a metalink for kubuntu?
<gunksta> Does anyone know of an easy way to move f-spot tags to digikam?
<sancho> siemka
<bele> cool update to feisty seemed to go 100% ok
<os2mac> OK so there hasn't been any changes to fiesty in the last 5 days?
<tv> gunksta:I think fspot stores tags in its own db.  The new digikam on fiesty doesn't .. it actually imbeds them.  I haven't found a way yet.
<DisabledDuck> how much system recourses does XFCE use?
<os2mac> I just did an apt-get dist-upgrade and got zero ressuts
<gunksta> tv:thanks. That's what my research shows. I was using Ubuntu, but installed feisty Kubuntu to just see what it's like and I fell in love. Now I just need to move my f-spot tags over and I'm done.
<dystopianray> os2mac: means you are fully up to date
<_what_if_> anyone in alaska ??
<Graham> Something pisses me off about Kubuntu. Acording to the FAQ they took away the view hidden files option in fiesty... why the hell?!?
<ASmith42> How do I make synaptic my default add/remove app?
<os2mac> _what_if: headed that way next week
<dystopianray> os2mac: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/feisty-changes/2007-April/date.html
<dystopianray> Graham: you misunderstand
<_what_if_> os2mac: business ??
<os2mac> moving.
<dystopianray> Graham: they took away the thing that made every folder but /home hidden in /
<cloakable> And /media
<Graham> So... everything is always going to be there.
<ASmith42> That's cool.
<dystopianray> Graham: view hidden files is still there
<_what_if_> os2mac: permanent move I takw it
<dystopianray> Graham: nothing has changed in regards to viewing hidden files
<tv> gunksta: I just googled "fspot tags" and came up with http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/digikam-users/2007-January/002986.html
<os2mac> _what_if: check your msgs
<gunksta> tv:yeah, I've seen that thread. It doesn't seem to resolve anything though. I may just have to extract the f-spot info from the db and redo my tags by hand.
<Graham> dystopianray: Nice to hear.
<os2mac> _what_if_ check your msgs
<CVirus> Any smooth upgrades yet ?
<tv> gunksta: ouch.  I've also been on Dapper gnome but put kdebase on it too.  Just installed fiesty on my son's dual boot .. it's nice but it will take getting use to .
<_what_if_> os2mac: you have been talking ? I'm getting nothing here
<alesan^> re
<the_hammer> i grabbed the wrong stupid file
<tv> gunksta:  that is kubuntu on son's machine (dual)
<the_hammer> i got ubuntu 7.04  :(
<gunksta> no doubt, it's different, but i like the speed.
<dystopianray> Graham: all they've done is revert a ridiculously stupid decision that was made in edgy, which is a good thing
<nicolai__> haha
<the_hammer> stupid stupid stupid
<nicolai__> bummer
<the_hammer> lol
<alesan^> I've installed kubuntu on my gf's laptop, it has a "wide" video resolution, like 1280x768 but kubunu sets it as 1024x768, what is the correct way to set it?
<gunksta> tv: KDE is different, but the speed is impressive.
<wroub> heeey!
<wroub> i tried to install kubuntu
<dystopianray> alesan^: does it have an intel video card?
<alesan^> dystopianray, exactly
<wroub> it asks me to select the resolutions for Xorg
<wroub> and I select them
<wroub> and it asks me one million times
<the_hammer> kubuntu feisty fawn 7.04 i want right?
<wroub> so it wont accept them
<wroub> why the hell?
<wroub> is anyonereading ?
<dystopianray> alesan^: you will need to use 915resolution
<the_hammer> thats the very laest and greatest?
<alesan^> dystopianray, what's that, a tool I must install?
<tv> gunksta: yep.. wait till ver. 4.  Although remote destop with vnc sucks from gnome accessing kubuntu on a lan
<dystopianray> wroub: where it ask about resolutions?
<dystopianray> alesan^: yes
<_what_if_> os2mac: still around, lol... something happened to my chat...
<wroub> dystopianray in the installation
<nicolai__> the_hammer do you want me to give you the correct link? :P
<wroub> you know when it configures the Xorg
<the_hammer> please
<gunksta> tv:KDE 4 is one of the reasons I switched. Everything I read about it seems terrific.
<dystopianray> alesan^: the current intel graphics driver uses bios video modes to select resolutions, your laptop's manfacturer has not included a mode for your screen's native resolution
<naWel> hello
<the_hammer> whats kde4?
<gunksta> tv:of course, I have to wait for the new goodies.
<dystopianray> alesan^: 915resolution adds additional bios modes so that it can support more resolutions
<alesan^> dystopianray, it's a fujitsu-siemens
<the_hammer> i only know of kde 3.5.6?
<_what_if_> the_hammer: kde3+1
<dystopianray> gunksta: kde4 is not in kubuntu
<naWel> i need help
<dystopianray> alesan^: that is irrelevant
<wroub> dystopianray help
<naWel> i want to enable xdmcp in kdm
<dystopianray> wroub: there is no piont during the install where you configure Xorg
<gunksta> I know KDE 4 isn't ready yet, I just decided to switch, so when it is, I'm ready for it.
<nicolai__> KDE 4.0 is only in pre-pre-alpha
<tv> gunksta: Yep.. That might be the one I'll convince my wife to start using.  Unfortunatly we both have to go back to winxp occationally for propriatory work pgrms.
<dystopianray> alesan^: alternatively you can try the xserver-xorg-video-intel driver, but it has some issues
<wroub> dystopianray there is!! it asks me what modes to select like 1200x800
<dystopianray> wroub: alternate install?
<wroub> dystopianray yes!
<alesan^> dystopianray, I'm installing the 915 thing.
<gunksta> tv:ever tried wine/crossover?
<wroub> what's the difference?
<wroub> between normal and alternate install?
<cloakable> Indeed
<dystopianray> wroub: so what problem are you having exactly?
<tuxi> hi
<wroub> dystopianray I select the modes and then it asks me again the same thing
<tuxi> hows the kde-headers packet called?
<dystopianray> wroub: normal is a simple and graphical install, alternate is a text based complicated install
<wroub> it just wont go to the next step
<wroub> dystopianray so what now?
<wroub> how do I solve this damn problem
<dystopianray> wroub: have you tried using tab to go to an 'ok' button or similar?
<alesan^> dystopianray,
<myky> all: can we help me...find any people who paste me source.list on kubuntu 6.06?
<tv> gunksta: wine.. yep..  won't work with these prog's.  So she's on xp and I dual boot but when I'm in Dapper I vm into 2000pro and works out fine.
<wroub> dystopianray yes of course
<wroub> I tried all possible options
<wroub> I selected more modes
<dystopianray> alesan^: yes?
<wroub> I selected one mode
<wroub> I selected none
<alesan^> dystopianray, I now have to reboot for the correct vidfeo modes to be recognized?
<wroub> and after I go TAB enter it just wont continue
<dystopianray> wroub: I can't help, I've not performed an alternate install
<nicolai__> the_hammer kubuntu.org seems to be too dead for me to get the link :/
<wroub> it asks me again the same thing
<wroub> well get me someone who can help
<wroub> damnit!@
<dystopianray> alesan^: you'll have to configure 915resolution
<the_hammer> agrred
<dystopianray> alesan^: shouldn't have to reboot
<tv> gunksta:  gotta run pic the kids up.. see ya.
<gunksta> tv:that's too bad, it's nice when wine can make life simple. I've never messed with the virtual stuff. peace
<the_hammer> google is retarded when i try to google kubuntu it shows me ubuntu
<Eimann> http://ubuntu.etherkiller.de/ - enjoy it. should be fast. located in .de, so be a bit near to it to get the best speed ;)
<tdn> Cugel, you told me to *not* install Kubuntu. I asked for an explanation?
<wroub> Eimann where can I get kubuntu?
<Eimann> wroub: look at the url?
<tdn> Cugel, my message you responded to was this: I thought that it would be possible to install with cryptofs on the rootfs with LUKS from the new CDs. However, I can't find any option for this in the installer. Please shed some light on this.
<tdn> Cugel, oh. Sorry. Not that one but this one:
<wroub> whats the difference between desktop and alternate?
<tdn> Cugel, I am booting up on my new 7.04 CD. Then I get the option to "Install width driver update CD". What does that mean? Is this the famous multimedia codecs? Should I select that one or just "Start or install Kubuntu"???
<dystopianray> alesan^: in /etc/default/915resolution it should have some variables, set XRESO and YRESO to the resolution you want
<dystopianray> wroub: desktop is not text based
<alesan^> dystopianray, I can list the bios video modes
<alesan^> oh ok I don't have to muck with xorg.conf then?
<wroub> thas the only difference?>
<iarwain_> hiya there, got a problem with kpresenter.. i can't print landscape layouts :s
<dystopianray> alesan^: does it show a mode for the laptop's native res?
<dystopianray> alesan^: shouldn't need to
<the_hammer> arrrg this is driving me nuts
<alesan^> dystopianray, I think yes it should be 1280x800
<dystopianray> alesan^: does 915resolution list a 1280x800 mode?
<the_hammer> all i find is ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu f#ck ubuntu i want KUBUNTU lol
<Mooth> how do i remove repositories?  i deleted the repositories from sources.list but when i do aptitude update it still accesses them
<jager> is it just me or are the repositories really really slow today
<dystopianray> jager: feisty has been released, of coure they're slow
<jager> oh crap that's today huh
<jager> that'll do it
<ramiro82> ayudaaaaaaaa
<myky> all: can we help me...find any people who paste me source.list on kubuntu 6.06?
<Yorokobi> the_hammer, Kubuntu _is_ Ubuntu. Google knows this. The only difference is the default window manager. If you go to the Ubuntu website you'll see a link to Kubuntu.
<nicolai__> the_hammer i found the link
<JakubS_> libcommons-dbcp-java relies on java-gcj-compat or kaffe instead of just java2-runtime
<nicolai__> but on another computer :P
<JakubS_> is it oversight or deliberate decision?
<nicolai__> 2 sec
<calamari> I'm having a lot of trouble printing.  Printing worked great under regular ubuntu, so I know my printer is handled (Brother HL-1440 laser printer).  For example, when I try to print from firefox, nothing happens.. the data light on the printer doesn't even come on.  Also, in the print dialog, it just has "Postscript/default" and not a choice of the printer I installed.  Any ideas?
<Yorokobi> the_hammer, in addition, the topic of this chat room lists several kubuntu.org links.
<nicolai__> Yorokobi it doesn't help if the links return dead :/
<the_hammer> exactly
<the_hammer> and it does
<Yorokobi> nicolai__, slow, not necessarily dead.
<iarwain_> hiya there, got a problem with kpresenter.. i can't print landscape layouts :s
<nicolai__> http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/feisty/kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<the_hammer> dead =unable to laod the page PERIOD
<alesan^> dystopianray, yes it does
<nicolai__> That's the one I'm seeding
<dystopianray> alesan^: ok then, 915resolution is unnecessary and you'll need to play with xorg.conf
<ScottLij_> is everyone upgrading?  the upgrade download is so slowwwwwwwwwwwwww
<dystopianray> alesan^: run this command: $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<dystopianray> alesan^: if it asks for a driver, select 'i810', then select all the resolutions you want to use
* Yorokobi is glad he upgraded during the beta phase.
<nicolai__> the_hammer you got the link?
<the_hammer> ya thanks man
<alesan^> ok... let me see
<ubuntu> how can I use  internet with Live version?
<myky> all: can we help me...find any people who paste me source.list on kubuntu 6.06?
<tuxi> ubuntu set an ip .. that should do it
<tuxi> it think...
<tuxi> i
<ubuntu> tuxi: ok, but do I have any browser?
<the_hammer> thanks man
<myky> all: can we help me...find any people who paste me your source.list on kubuntu 6.06?
<tuxi> not sure but konqueror for sure
<iarwain_> ubuntu, i think you have, try firefox, or Konqueror
<tuxi> i think
<Yorokobi> ubuntu, konqueror
<tdn> I have just installed Kubuntu 7.04. It starts up with a screen resolution of 1024x768@60Hz. I want to do 1280x1024@60Hz. How do I change this? My monitor is best at this resolution.
<dystopianray> tdn: what graphics card do you have?
<tdn> dystopianray, GForece2 Pro
<tdn> myky, http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<ubuntu> I am able to install anything?
<dystopianray> tdn: run this and select the resolutions you want to use: $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<tdn> dystopianray, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro]  (rev a4)
<tdn> dystopianray, ok.
<yonkeltron> is there a "one-true-torrent" for kubuntu?
<iarwain_> myky: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<iarwain_> myky: i think =)
<tuxi> security.ubuntu is dead ...
<yonkeltron> all the mirrors are fucked
<ubuntu> tuxi: what?
<yonkeltron> they really weren't prepared for this
<nbogdanoff> how can i troubleshoot sond not working from terminal
<tdn> dystopianray, worked. Thanks.
<alesan^> dystopianray, I just restarted my system after having simply installed 915thing, and now it gets the correct resolution.
<dystopianray> alesan^: ah execellent
<dystopianray> alesan^: i have not personally used 915resolution so i did expect that
<iarwain_> hiya there, got a problem with kpresenter.. i can't print landscape layouts :s
<dystopianray> alesan^: i did not expect it i mean
<yonkeltron> nbogdanoff: apropos sound
<jhutchins> !find acx100
<ubotu> File acx100 found in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic, xen-restricted-modules-2.6.17-6-generic-xen0
<yaccin> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<alesan^> dystopianray, ok :)
<tuxi> wheres the feisty fawn changelog?
<paddy-2k> Has anyone had an error with Feisty saying something about the user not being known when the live cd boots up?
<dystopianray> tuxi: there is no one changelog, there are changelogs for specific packages
<Rictoo> WEWT
<Rictoo> FESITY!!
<Rictoo> <3
<Rictoo> FEISTY*
<tuxi> -_-
<_4strO> !feisty
<ubotu> FEISTY IS OUT! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - Torrent downloads at http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/feisty/ - Metalinks (use with Aria2 or, under Windows, GetRight) at http://download.packages.ro/metalink/ubuntu/
<dystopianray> tuxi: do the release notes not provide enough information for you?
<tuxi> yeha
<Bebemycat2> Rictoo, how is Feisty? I'm gonna update in a little
<Rictoo> I didn;t upgrade yet :D
<Rictoo> I'm about to
<Bebemycat2> lol
<alesan^> I now have a more general quesiton about Ubuntu. it seems the root user is somewhat missing, but I heard this is the intended behaviour.
<dystopianray> tuxi: what exactly do you want to know about feisty?
<dystopianray> alesan^: that is correct, use sudo
<paddy-2k> HELP: Has anyone had a problem with the Live CD? All I get is a login screen!
<tuxi> whats new etc
<dystopianray> tuxi: look at the release notes
<alesan^> how am I supposed to manage this computer from a remote ssh connection? simply sshing the "normal" user and using sudo everytime?
<tuxi> k
<dystopianray> alesan^: yes
<dystopianray> alesan^: you should never be logging in as root over ssh
<Rictoo> alesan^: It's just for securities sake
<alesan^> will sudo *always* ask for the password for each command?
<Rictoo> security's*
<dystopianray> alesan^: no
<Rictoo> no
<alesan^> dystopianray, why?
<Rictoo> only have to do it once per shell
<alesan^> ah once per shell
<AusIV> alesa^: if you really need to be root, login as a normal user and use 'sudo su' and it will give you a session as root until you type exit
<alesan^> that is acceptable
<Rictoo> haha
<Rictoo> the ubuntu site is HOPRRIBLY laggy
<dystopianray> alesan^: your ssh server should not be allowing root logins at all
<alesan^> AusIV, ok, even if sudo su seem pervert to me :)
<AusIV> as is the upgrade server
<dystopianray> alesan^: sudo -i will give you a root shell
<dystopianray> alesan^: or sudo su
<alesan^> dystopianray, why I ask :) I do not want to start a war only understand the problem
<dystopianray> alesan^: it's a matter of security, leaving the root login accessible leaves it vulnerable to dictionary attacks and other ssh attacks
<Rictoo> yeah
<Rictoo> and you don't want me haxing you :D
<tuxi> does "this is strongly discouraged" mean its good or bad?
<willy_> #kubuntu-es
<dystopianray> tuxi: what are you referring to?
<Rictoo> tuxi... what do you think?
<voicu> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<tuxi> .. dont know english isnt my mother language
<nicolai__> I have installed Samba and am trying to share a folder with my LAN. My computer can be seen from a Windows computer, but when I try to connect to it, the windows computer gets a password promt. How do I change this?
<Rictoo> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<alesan^> dystopianray, but if I have a user
<alesan^> the attacker can login as that user and get root as it has the same password
<dystopianray> alesan^: disallow sudo access if you are concerned about that
<Yorokobi> alesan^, only if that user is allowed to sudo in the sudoers file
<dystopianray> alesan^: stick with su
<voicu> yeah, i was looking for frostwire.
<calamari> alesan^: to prevent that I have two accounts
<paddy-2k> Can anyone help me with my Live CD issue?
<alesan^> it seems a bit security through obscurity to me.
<Rictoo> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-release.php doesn't work =/
<Rictoo> is someone ddosing the site? =/
<calamari> alesan^: one I can only log into and does not have sudo access.. then I must do su username to get to my reall acount which has sudo
<alesan^> calamari, in the default installation it seems there is one user which has sudo access
<dystopianray> alesan^: it's not obscure, it's not allowing remote root logins
<Graham> Rictoo: Give it a chance, new version just came out, that serers getting hammered something bad.
<calamari> alesan^: yes.. you can add as many users as you wish
<alesan^> dystopianray, you can still login weith another user with the same password as root...
<calamari> alesan^: see /etc/sudoers
<alesan^> calamari, you didn't get my point
<dystopianray> alesan^: only if you specifically give them sudo access
<calamari> alesan^: I guess not
<slicknick> can anyone tell me what is the deciding factor is for ubuntu opening windows on one monitor instead of another, in a dual monitor setup.  or maybe its a KDE/Gnome thing?  when i run a rdesktop in Gnome it opens on the right monitor, when i run it in KDE it opens on the left monitor.
<alesan^> dystopianray, calamari let me explain again, perhaps it's me that don't understand
<calamari> slicknick: if you figure that out, please let me know :)
<slicknick> calamari: its driving me up a fucking wall
<dystopianray> alesan^: i understand what you are saying and if you are concerned about it you don't have to use sudo
<slicknick> and i cant understand why
<calamari> slicknick: when I put in a flash drive, sometimes the icon shows up on my desktop.. sometimes on my wife's desktop
<slicknick> its weird, if i lock the screen with cursor on the right monitor in KDE itjust locks, but if i lock it with the mouse on the left scren (where all my program options time etc are) it will give me the options to restart log out switch user etc
<slicknick> ME TOO
<slicknick> wtf
<slicknick> so if i change "RightOf" setting in xorg.conf, the icons will still stay on the left, but the menus go to the right, wtf
<alesan^> in the *default* installation, there is no root access but a user with sudo access.
<rrichie> hi all
<calamari> slicknick: I'm sure they'll figure this out eventually.. more and more people are using dual monitors
<voicu> damn
<voicu> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<paddy-2k> I don't mean to nag but did anyone get to install Kubuntu from CD?
<dystopianray> alesan^: that is correct
<alesan^> well I got disconnected
<alesan^> did you read me?
<calamari> alesan^: but also in the default install, sshd is not installed
<rrichie> i just installed feisty and have some problems with internet. My card is installed and i can do apt-get (for exemple) but i can't go on websites with konqueror. Has anyone the same problem ?
<dystopianray> alexicon: you said the default install has a user with root access
<dystopianray> alesan^: that was meant for you
<slicknick> damnit, now my sound is broken :/
<alesan^> calamari, no? argh
<Rictoo> "If you are using the Edgy KDE 3.5.6 repository"
<Rictoo> How do I know if I'm using that?
<alesan^> alesan^ if somebody wants to attack me, it simply won't have to try root but the other user
<calamari> alesan^: you can install it via the openssh-server package.. or something like that
<rrichie> has anyone problems with konqueror to go on websites?
<alesan^> calamari, of course
<Rictoo> Guys, "If you are using the Edgy KDE 3.5.6 repository,"
<Rictoo> How do I know if I'm using that repos?
<ubuntu> I couldn't upgrade to feisty - my Installation was broken down and now during the boot i get this error:udevd [2018]  abld_to_rules:PHYSDV values are deprecated and will be removed from afuture kernel, please fix it in/etc/udev/rules.d/
<dystopianray> alexicon: the default install also does not allow any remote logins
<dystopianray> alesan^: damnit that was meant for you too
<danikhan> if want to learn programming on linux and want lots of eye candy gadgets and cool looking themes which should i get kubuntu or ubuntu
<dystopianray> alexicon: sorry wrong person
<calamari> rrichie: I avoid using konqueror for browsing whenever possible.. so I haven't noticed..
<Rictoo> "If you are using the Edgy KDE 3.5.6 repository,"
<dystopianray> danikhan: do you prefer gnome or kde?
<alesan^> dystopianray, ok.
<alexicon> oi
<Rictoo> HOW DO I KNOW? =/
<alexicon> lol
<nicolai__> rictoo - 2 sec
<alexicon> easy tiger
<cox377> is there a command to unmount all network shares
<calamari> danikhan: kde definitely has cooler themes (at least to me) than gnome
<Rictoo> nicolai__: ok
<danikhan> dysto haven't used gnome much know my way around kde
<nicolai__> rictoo - open adept -
<calamari> danikhan: plastik just looks super nice hehe
<cox377> because i've just noticed under process table where i've been mounting the same drive loads of times its taking a lot of ram
<Rictoo> ok, done
<dystopianray> danikhan: pick ubuntu if you prefer gnome and kubuntu if you prefer kde
<nicolai__> go to "manage repositories"
<Rictoo> done
<nicolai__> is there any mention of KDE 3.5.6?
<danikhan> i'll pick kubuntu b/c of kdevelop, kate , kopete
<alesan^> ok... hey one last thing :) how difficult it is to install beryl? I'd like to try it out.
<Rictoo> nicolai__: All 'Manage repos' does is show my sources.list
<AusIV> beryl depends on your graphics cards
<AusIV> sometimes it's really easy, sometimes it takes all day
<danikhan> does beryl work with ati radeon 9800
<Rictoo> danikhan: Yes
<AusIV> what card do you have?
<Rictoo> nicolai__: All 'Manage repos' does is show my sources.list
<AusIV> yes
<alesan^> AusIV, it's an intel you know those integrated
<AusIV> yeah, those are really easy
<AusIV> one sec, I'll find you a link
<danikhan> has anybody here installed kubuntu on dell xps laptop its not detecting my wireless
<nicolai__> KDE supllies repositories for Kubuntu, so that you can upgrade KDE when a new version comes out
<danikhan> its a dell wlan `1450 broadcom chipset
<cox377> is there a file that holds all the mount points?
<Rictoo> nicolai__: I'm confused
<Rictoo> I also don't udnerstand this:
<nicolai__> that repository should be in your sources list
<Rictoo> In Adept -> Manage Repositories enable edgy-updates (or feisty-updates "Recommended Updates" if you are already on feisty)
<Rictoo> There is no 'edgy-updates'
<Rictoo> :S
<dystopianray> alesan^:  do you what specific card it is? like 915GM or something?
<Rictoo> ohhhh
<Rictoo> I see it
<Rictoo> ok, but what about the KDE thing?
<Rictoo> "If you are using the Edgy KDE 3.5.6 repository, also add deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356-pre-feisty-upgrade/ edgy main"
<Rictoo> do I do that?
<AusIV> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_AIGLX
<AusIV> that page should get you going
<Rictoo> "If you are using the Edgy KDE 3.5.6 repository, also add deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356-pre-feisty-upgrade/ edgy main"
<AusIV> same should apply for feisty
<Rictoo> do I do that?
<nicolai__> rictoo - do you run kde 3.5.6?
<Rictoo> not sure
<Rictoo> how do I check?
<nicolai__> try right-clicking on the KDE panel and click "about KDE"
<danikhan> can anybody help me with installing a wireless net work card
<nicolai__> it should give you a version number
<Rictoo> there is no about kde
<Rictoo> -.-
<alesan^> dystopianray, lspci reports a 945GM/GMS/940GML
<nicolai__> In my language it is "om KDE"
<Rictoo> oh
<Rictoo> I found it
<dystopianray> alesan^: that'll run beryl fine
<Rictoo> nicolai__: It's 3.5.5
<dystopianray> alesan^: you should have 3d acceleration right off the bat
<nicolai__> then
<Rictoo> then I don't add that repos?
<Rictoo> "If you are using the Edgy KDE 3.5.6 repository, also add deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356-pre-feisty-upgrade/ edgy main"
<nicolai__> Damn keyboard :P
<Rictoo> I'm NOT using that, so I don't add that new repos?
<Franzmaximilian> I have a downloaded copy of kubuntu feisty alternate beta CD. Is it worth the effort downloading the definitive 7.04 version or not?
<alesan^> opko thanks
<alesan^> ok
<cox377> anyone know about unmounting samba shares?
<slicknick> damni dont think i have any webspace to shrae this screen shot with yall to show you how Fed up rdesktop is .... anyone know of image dump for free without signup required ?
<nicolai__> but I think Edgy started with 3.5.4, so you might have to first upgrade to 3.5.6 :P
<Rictoo> ...
<Rictoo> really?
<Rictoo> :(
<dystopianray> slicknick: base64 encoded pastebin :)
<nicolai__> 2 sec
<slicknick> HEH
<dystopianray> alesan^: beryl is in the official feisty repos
<paddy-2k> Franzmaximilian: I  couldn't get the normal version to work!
<tdn> I have just installed Feisty from the CD. But I do not have any multimedia codecs. How to get them?
<dystopianray> tdn: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<nicolai__> rictoo - my bad. Wikipedia says it started with 3.5.5 :P
<Rictoo> ok
<Franzmaximilian> lol !  really paddy-2k  ?  so is the official release the buggy one?
<Rictoo> so I don't need to change anything?
<nicolai__> so you're safe
<Rictoo> I don't need to add that new repos?
<X-trem3> what package do I need to install to add keyboard layouts? In Keyboard Layout menu I have no option listed. I use kubuntu edgy 6.10 and I can't use my right ALT key :(
<tdn> dystopianray, is that all? No adding repositories or something?
<Rictoo> Ok, so I just click"FULL UPGRADE"
<Rictoo> =D
<dystopianray> tdn: that is correct
<soulrider> i didnt know this existed: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<paddy-2k> Franzmaximilian: I don't know, I can't find any information to help me
<nicolai__> click upgrade and pray ubuntu-style :P
<christiane> I want to do a slide-show with fotos and audio, using cinelerra. How do I load the fotos? (I was able to open the mp3 that I want to use for audio.)
<Rictoo> =p
<Franzmaximilian> of course you checked the MD5sum i guess paddy-2k
<paddy-2k> yea
<N3RD3X> Hello Friends
<dystopianray> tdn: do you also want the ability to play dvds?
<dystopianray> tdn: encrypeted dvds i mean
<intermodal> Hey, I think soulrider just answered my question.
<tdn> dystopianray, of course I do :)
<intermodal> now I have the .torrent.  Thanks, folks!
<dystopianray> tdn: sudo apt-get install libdvdread3
<dystopianray> tdn: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<tdn> dystopianray, no extra repositories? :)
<dystopianray> tdn: now you can play dvds
<dystopianray> tdn: that is correct
<nicolai__> Goodnight everyone
<Daisuke_Ido> hi yeah, hi...  i feel like an idiot.  i can get laptop wireless working just fine with the school's WPA network, but i can't get it to connect to a friggin WEP access point
<dystopianray> Daisuke_Ido: WPA-EAP ?
<dystopianray> Daisuke_Ido: oh wait nevermind, i thought you meant wpa doesn't work
<Daisuke_Ido> no, wpa does, wep isn't (yet)
<dystopianray> Daisuke_Ido: it should be as simple as entering the wep key when network manager asks
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, that's what i thought
<dystopianray> Daisuke_Ido: have you tried rebooting the access point?
<Daisuke_Ido> no i haven't, but why would that even be necessary?
<Daisuke_Ido> i can connect to it just fine on the same laptop in windows
<dettoaltrimenti_> I want to upgrade to feisty, but is there a way I can backup my computer to bring it back if something bad happens?
<dystopianray> Daisuke_Ido: what wireless card is it?
<Daisuke_Ido> and interrupting both computers' connections to connect the laptop is unacceptable
<Daisuke_Ido> atheros
<dystopianray> hrrm i've only used atheros with WPA
<Daisuke_Ido> it works, as in it sees the networks, but won't accept the wep key
<dystopianray> wep is so weak it's almost useless
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, but i live in an apartment building
<Daisuke_Ido> have to ahve *some* type of barrier
<Daisuke_Ido> 10 networks in this and the two neighboring buildings alone
<voicu> two questions: can i change the look of frostwire? can i make it search for non-adult videos? i'm looking for 'the tick' cartoons and i only found porn :P
<dystopianray> Daisuke_Ido: why not use wpa?
<Rictoo> guys
<Daisuke_Ido> voicu: use bittorrent
<Rictoo> adept wants to install java to upgrade to feisty
<Rictoo> but I dont want it to
<Rictoo> how do I make adept forget about it?
<Daisuke_Ido> Rictoo: then don't upgrade to feisty
<Rictoo> err
<Daisuke_Ido> dystopianray: because it plays hell with her connection on the windows side
<Rictoo> but I already have it
<Rictoo> I have javase6
<Daisuke_Ido> it's a dual boot laptop
<Daisuke_Ido> Rictoo: it's changed
<voicu> Daisuke_Ido: tried a lot of trackers, nothing found
<Rictoo> no
<Rictoo> I have javase6 JDK
<dystopianray> ah, hilarious, windows doesn't like wpa, linux doesn't like wep
<Rictoo> But adept doesn't see it :)
<_Johny> I couldn't upgrade to feisty - my Installation was broken down and now during the boot i get this error:udevd [2018]  abld_to_rules:PHYSDV values are deprecated and will be removed from afuture kernel, please fix it in/etc/udev/rules.d/
<christiane> how do I downgrade with adept?
<Rictoo> I have javase6 JDK
<Rictoo> But adept doesn't see it :)
<Rictoo> so it wants to install it again
<Rictoo> but i'm don't want it to =p
<Daisuke_Ido> then...  let it?
<Rictoo> ...
<Rictoo> but it takes up space
<Rictoo> unnessecary space
<Rictoo> that I already installed
<Rictoo> =/
<Daisuke_Ido> not if it's installing over the old one it isn't
<gdiebel> dettoaltrimenti_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087 is a great howto
<Rictoo> Daisuke_Ido: good point
<Rictoo> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> :D
<Rictoo> =/
<Daisuke_Ido> you should be alright
<Rictoo> /usr/java ?
<Rictoo> is that where it defaults to?
<Rictoo> Because that's where I put my java
<Rictoo> =/
<Franzmaximilian> Anyone knows of serious drawbacks with upgarding from edgy to feisty using a beta alternate CD compared with a definitive release alternate CD ?
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't know for sure
<Rictoo> Oh well, if it does isntall it, i'll just uninstall it in Feisty :D
<Daisuke_Ido> Franzmaximilian: why would you use a beta rather than final anyway?
<Daisuke_Ido> if the final is out, use that, that's why it's there
<Franzmaximilian> Daisuke_Ido: because I have the beta CD at hand, while downloading the final would take me hours...
<daskalos> hallo
<thefirstdude> is there a repository with python modules
<thefirstdude> specificly saxlib
<gnyffel> Would anyone mind giving me the proper md5sum of the 7.04 Kubuntu release? I can't get kubuntu.org to load
<_what_if_> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/MD5SUMS
<gnyffel> Thank you
<_what_if_> gnyffel: sry U said kubuntu
<gnyffel> _what_if_: hey, you're right. And I didn't even notice.
<Franzmaximilian> Daisuke_Ido, sometimes the differences between a beta and a final are really minimal and do not affect basic use. I take i can later upgrade all my packages to final. Isn't it?
<dettoaltrimenti_> what changes between edgy and feisty anyways, that isn't changed by 'upgrading' all your programs in adept?
<_what_if_> gnyffel: oh, did u actually want the ubuntu, not kubuntu ??
<gnyffel> _what_if_: I found the sums now, thank you
<gnyffel> _what_if_: using your url to start from
<_what_if_> gnyffel: I'm still looking for kubuntu
<gnyffel> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/feisty/MD5SUMS
<_what_if_> gnyffel: lol, ty
<Franzmaximilian> un sacco di cose dettoaltrimenti_
<adaptr> dettoaltrimenti_: many changes... packages are not upgraded to the same degree between releases, so you'll update around 2000 packages when dist-upgrading
<gnyffel> _what_if_: well, mine's good.
<oyvind> hmm, i cant start x with the newest nvidia drivers :(
<Rictoo> The ubuntu servers are SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoo slow right now
<Rictoo> =/
<cheeseboy> is there  a good nes emulator for linux? i dont like fceu
<dettoaltrimenti_> and what do you think the chances are that I'll run into a problem when upgrading?
<ma3x> what is the root password for new installed kubuntu?
<ma3x> how can I install ppracer?
<ma3x> apt-cache search ppracer doesnt show anything
<dystopianray> ma3x: there is no default root password
<oyvind> anyone know howto intall newest nvidia drivers in feisty?
<adaptr> dettoaltrimenti_: I haven't run into any so far, about halfway through installing 1463 packages
<gnyffel> ma3x: afaik, there is no root password - you sudo
<ma3x> you sudo all the time?
<clickwir> dettoaltrimenti_: http://ubuntu.sabza.org/2007/04/17/whats-new-in-ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn/ to list a few key points
<ma3x> how can I install ppracer?
<dettoaltrimenti_> ok adaptr ill give it a try- are you using the gnome app upgrade-manager?
<adaptr> dettoaltrimenti_: yes, start it with update-manager -c and you're good to go
<dystopianray> ma3x: yes usually you use sudo for anything that needs root
<cheeseboy> is there  a good nes emulator for linux? i dont like fceu
<ma3x> ok, now tell me about planet penguin racer
<yung__> KDM greeter appears right below from the center of my display when I log out from a session..
<yung__> It's ok on first boot up, but problem appears on logout..
<yung__> anybody has same problem?
<BloodyTux> hello people
<BloodyTux> anyone need help?
<yung__> yes
<yung__> I have KDM greeter position problem when I log out from a session.
<knubbe> is there a good dc++ alternative for kde?
<BloodyTux> what kde ver. and what kubuntu ver.
<BloodyTux> Knubbe: search on google
<BloodyTux> !goog | Knubbe
<BloodyTux> oops
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about goog - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yung__> It appears on right below from the senter..
<BloodyTux> !google | Knubbe
<ubotu> Knubbe: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<knubbe> BloodyTux: 3.5.6/feisty
<lenscape> any reason why I can't take a sources.list from one PC and use it on another?
<knubbe> BloodyTux: ok. thanks.
<lenscape> (both Kubuntu, obviously!)
<dystopianray> lenscape: just make sure they're using the same version of kubuntu
<Rictoo> guys
<lenscape> dystopianray: they are
<Rictoo> this guy on #ubuntu hates us
<BloodyTux> yung__: hold on
<Rictoo> 152654 cubicism and the kubuntu idiots just rip it off and repackage
<cheeseboy> is there  a good nes emulator for linux? i dont like fceu
<Rictoo> 152711 cubicism they even stole the ubuntu name
<Rictoo> 152714 cubicism wtf is up with that
<BloodyTux> GFCE
<tdn> dystopianray, I cannot play video even though I installed the libxine-extracodecs.
<BloodyTux> or use kamefu which emulates alot of things
<_Johny> I couldn't upgrade to feisty - my Installation was broken down and now during the boot i get this error:udevd [2018]  abld_to_rules:PHYSDV values are deprecated and will be removed from afuture kernel, please fix it in/etc/udev/rules.d/
<dystopianray> tdn: what video are you trying to play? and what video player?
<tdn> dystopianray, I also installed the dvd-package.
<pavlos> is there a kubuntu torrent file so as to d/l kubuntu Feisty?
<tdn> dystopianray, kaffeine. And some .avi-file.
<yung__> BloodyTux: ok, Thx..
<lenscape> pavlos: it'll take months
<dystopianray> tdn: did you restart kaffeine after installing libxine-extracodecs?
<tdn> dystopianray, yes.
<dystopianray> tdn: what codec is the avi file using?
<tdn> dystopianray, how do I see?
<tdn> dystopianray, xvid,mp3
<BloodyTux> yung__: i got no idea... try submitting a bug or googling it
<dystopianray> tdn: that should work without issue
<dystopianray> tdn: are you sure that you installed libxine-extracodecs?
<dystopianray> tdn: and that you closed and opened kaffeine after doing so?
<yung__> i'm googling it now.. but no gain still.
<BloodyTux> :(
<tdn> dystopianray, well.. It doesn't :( And this is a *pure* installation. I have not installed *anything* since installation besides those two packages, their dependencies (and zsh).
<tdn> dystopianray, I am sure, yes :)
<alesan^> I have installed beryl, it basically works, but I'd like to show some very advanced effects :) should I change the theme perhaps?
<yung__> BloodyTux: i'm googling it now.. but no gain still.
<dystopianray> tdn: do you have any other files to try?
<dc2447> anyone know how to only show windows from the active desktop in the taskbar in KDE 3.5.6?
<BloodyTux> yung__: hmmmmm, ask someone else in the room, i'm not to good with this sort of problem
<tdn> dystopianray, now it seems to work! Must be something from kaffeine hanging in the backgrounD?
<tdn> dystopianray, I did a killall -9 kaffeine.
<yung__> BloodyTux: Thanks...
<dystopianray> tdn: ah excellent
<tdn> dystopianray, thanks for the help dude!
<dystopianray> dc2447: it's in the taskbar properties
<BadRabbit320> how do I get rid of 10 lines in 'dmesg' that say-> bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or not loaded.
<dystopianray> BadRabbit320: you need to install firmware for your card
<BadRabbit320> this card is forcing to drink again...
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, STILL ready to break something
<BadRabbit320> everything i've tried so far hasn't worked
<Daisuke_Ido> broadcom sucks, end of story
<rok> some one know how to install tv tuner
<rok> on kubuntu
<BadRabbit320> yes it does, but it's builtin
<Daisuke_Ido> there are probably how-tos on it
<sonicchao> Where are the .kcsrc files in 'Appearance' stored?
<Daisuke_Ido> depends on the card, i suppose
<SilverPlated> hey guys
<creadorcreativo> sonicchao: /usr/share/apps/kdisplay/color-schemes/
<BadRabbit320> tried cafuego last night, still inop
<sonicchao> creadorcreativo: Thanks :D
<dystopianray> excellent, k3b now shows dvd burn device buffer status
<Daisuke_Ido> i need to get wireless working or i'm going to go insane :\
<dc2447> the option is m,issing http://www.fu-1.net/snapshot1.png
<sonicchao> Daisuke_Ido: What is wrong?
<dystopianray> Daisuke_Ido: can you try WPA temporarily to see if that works or not
<dc2447> dystopianray : the oiption is missing http://www.fu-1.net/snapshot1.png
<Daisuke_Ido> sonicchao: wep isn't working with an atheros card
<BadRabbit320> ->Daisuke_  you won't be going alone...
<blekos> damn, there is nothing 4 me 2 upgrade... it seems that nothing has changed from the last upgrade...
<dystopianray> dc2447: you need to have more than one desktop for it to be there
<dc2447> dystopianray : I have 4
<dystopianray> dc2447: are you using beryl?
<dc2447> it's disabled - why
<dc2447> I was running it
<dystopianray> dc2447: it sets your kde desktop amount to 1
<NavyBill> pls know somebody how to resolve that during boot feisty livecd to install: ata2: port failed to respond (30 sec, status 0x90) pls
<dystopianray> dc2447: each dke desktop is one cube worth of beryl desktops
<BadRabbit320> ->dystopianray  so how do i go about installing the 4318 firmware in k-feisty?
<dystopianray> kde
<dystopianray> BadRabbit320: not sure, sorry
<rubyn> hi there, is there anyone that would send me the kubuntu dvd?
<sonicchao> creadorcreativo: Do you know where a .kcsrc I made in 'Appearance' would be stored?
<dc2447> dystopianray: I'm not sure I like that behaviour
<rubyn> nobody? :(((
<dystopianray> dc2447: that's how beryl works
<dettoaltrimenti> what does the 'bash' process do? there are like 20 listed in 'ps'
<dystopianray> dc2447: it replaces your window manager and integrates poorly with existing DEs
<sonicchao> dettoaltrimenti: bash is the command line :|
<dystopianray> dettoaltrimenti: bash gives you a terminal prompt
<kendrick> shit
<dc2447> dystopianray   - Ok - I'll play  -
<kendrick> k3b keeps freezing when i go to burn the kubuntu iso i just downloaded :(
<dettoaltrimenti> try brasero- it's better
<BadRabbit320> printed & read dozens of pgs of howto's, but none say 'HOW' to install the firmware, they just refer to 'install the firmware'...
<dystopianray> where is kio_videodvd ?
<rubyn> nobody here has the kubuntu dvd?
<blekos> rubyn where r u from?
<rubyn> italy
<blekos> dont u have a local linux community?
<rubyn> why?
<ccherrett> I am having problems with my laptop hanging when I shut it down or reboot in kubuntu
<blekos> u can ask them 2 download the CD and send u it 2 u
<BadRabbit320> ok, back to my original quest; how do I get rid of those 10 lines?
<ccherrett> I go logout -> shutdown the computer
<ccherrett> it starts to shutdown then hangs
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, it is working with wpa_supplicant
<Daisuke_Ido> now i can at least download networkmanager
<ccherrett> does anyone know how to fix this?
<BadRabbit320> which brings another question; HOW do I find a local linux user group?
<rubyn> i live in country..
<rubyn> :P
<rubyn> it's a strange problem, my zone isn't covered by adsl line, so i've dsl via hyperlan... so, due to a lan problem, i can't use bittorrent (ports are closed)... and that's why i need someone to send me the kubuntu dvd :P
<Daisuke_Ido> you're pretty much sol
<blekos> u can donwload it via ftp
<ubuntu_> hello
<ccherrett> anyone know why reboots and shutdowns hang here?
<Daisuke_Ido> unless you want to download via ftp or http
<orange1> how can i find out which ports are open - so i can use them to connect to some game servers?
<blekos> not really
<ubuntu_> I need to mount a NTFS drive in live DVD to find a disk image to burn, anyone help?
<dettoaltrimenti> does anyone here use bittornado? what's the command to start it in the terminal?
<rubyn> blekos, tell me where...
<rubyn> i didn't find ftps for dvds..
<dystopianray> ubuntu_: what device is the ntfs partition on?
<Daisuke_Ido> doing updates is certainly a treat
<Daisuke_Ido> rubyn: so get the cd
<blekos> i'm trying to get into the kubuntu site, but it's a bit heavy 2day, give me a couple of mins
<blekos> why do u want dvd?
<ubuntu_> dystopianray: /dev/sda5
<blekos> as soon as u install kubuntu everything is available through repos, they r not torrents so u r not having probs installing
<fannagoganna> hi, where are the URLs for kubuntu apt repos?
<fannagoganna> The kubuntu.org server has been slashdotted
<Daisuke_Ido> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<rubyn> because i don't have internet where i will use my notebook...
<felipe_> hi
<Daisuke_Ido> rubyn: so install what you need beforehand
<fannagoganna> !repositories
<felipe_> i`m from Brazil
<Daisuke_Ido> fannagoganna: i just did that.  follow that link
<fannagoganna> which link, it simply gives directions to add repos
<Daisuke_Ido> no wonder people are going on vacation.  wish i would have been warned ...
<rubyn> iknow what i need now, but i don't know what i will need in future..
<Daisuke_Ido> fannagoganna: um...  duh?
<fannagoganna> i searched for "mirror" in the webpage you gave me, couldn't find it
<ubuntu_> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<fannagoganna> i am looking for MIRRORS of kubuntu.org
<Daisuke_Ido> rubyn: then the dvd probably won't have what you need either
<dystopianray> ubuntu_: sudo mount /dev/sd5 /mnt
<ubuntu_> thanks
<blekos> everything u need it will be "out there" :)
<rubyn> anyway, i asked someone to send me the dvd, not why i shouldn't need it.
<rubyn> :P
<TheDebugger> fannagoganna: Get it with bittorrent :)
<TheDebugger> That's what i'm doing
<fannagoganna> so there are no mirrors, thanks
<fannagoganna> that's what i neded to know
<TheDebugger> ...
<intelikey> no mirrors ?  heh   lots
<blekos> btw why dont u just upgrade?
<fannagoganna> tell...me...one...for...kubuntu :)
<rubyn> i tried to download kubuntu desktop cd from a mirror and it stopped at 175mbs about...
<Daisuke_Ido> okay.  well then, i'm going away before my temper gets the best of me.  i'll be back when things calm down a little and people are acting a little more intelligent
<rubyn> so now i've a corrupted file..
<ubuntu_> dystopianray: says device does not exist, do I need to add partition name also?
<Daisuke_Ido> rubyn: so try again
<TheDebugger> I used : http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu/pub/linux/ubuntu/releases/kubuntu/feisty/kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent :)
<TheDebugger> Torrent ftw
<dystopianray> ubuntu_: that device isn't where your ntfs partition is then
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: good luck
<fannagoganna> i am not talking about the distro (should have been clearer), but kubuntu repos
<dystopianray> ubuntu_: err wait, you did run $ sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt, right?
<intelikey> fannagoganna http://www.<yourcountrycodehere>.archives.ubuntu.org
<ubuntu_> dystopianray: I found out it was via konqueror
<rolando> do you recomend upgrade from edgy or installing feisty?
<Eyeless> can i make the Upgrade Wizzard to use a mirror to dl stuff?
<fannagoganna> but http://www.<yourcountrycodehere>.archives.ubuntu.org does not have the latest KDE and assoc. programs, like amarok 1.4.5
<blekos> rubyn
<rubyn> http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php as you can see kubuntu7 isn't avaible in dvds... only via bittorrent..that's why i need someone to send me the dvd: because i don't have bittorrent.
<rubyn> can'tuse.
<ubuntu_> AHHHHH
<fannagoganna> or 3.5.6
<ubuntu_> typo
<ubuntu_> thanks mat
<ubuntu_> e
<blekos> cant use what?
<rubyn> bittorrent
<rubyn> due to a lan problem.
<blekos> o yes
<rubyn> well i'm using it but it's downloading 1kb/s
<rubyn> :/
<blekos> but y dont u just: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade???
<rubso> guys, torrent please
<ari> hi !!!
<TheDebugger> http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu/pub/linux/ubuntu/releases/kubuntu/feisty/kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
* Daisuke_Ido slits his own throat
<Daisuke_Ido> later :D
<compilerwriter> In terms of ktorrent what is a choked and what is a snubbed peer.  I am seeding, at moment, the iso.
<rubyn> 1) i don't have kubuntu6 2) when and where i will install kubuntu, i will not able to use internet.
<blekos> rubyn, u r a tough case...
<sejal> why slitting throats???????
<ubuntu_> dystopianray: it mounted, I've got a green arrow on that partiton now, but it wont let me in...
<blekos> :p
<BadRabbit320> what is the proper syntax to remove a prograqm?
<rok> so it is not easy to instal TV tunner
<felipe_> what's the best distro to install asterisk ?
<compilerwriter> badrabbit320 apt-get remove program
<Daisuke_Ido> is that even a sentence?
<sejal> where can i get battery for my old 386 computer>>>>
<dystopianray> ubuntu_: ok, $ sudo umount /mnt
<intelikey> !asterisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asterisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BadRabbit320> k, thnx1
<Daisuke_Ido> sejal: it would be cheaper to get a newer computer, like a nice 486dx
<ubuntu_> dystopianray: says cant enter folder /mnt
<dystopianray> ubuntu_: $ sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/sda5 /mnt
<dystopianray> ubuntu_: umount it and mount again with that umask option
<intelikey> ubuntu_ ls -ld /mnt
<BloodyTux> brb
<ubuntu_> dystopianray, thanks I'm in
<rubyn> ...
<dystopianray> ubuntu_: the problem is that ntfs has no unix permissions
<dystopianray> ubuntu_: so the umask is used to set the default permissions
<ubuntu_> gotcha
<dystopianray> ubuntu_: otherwise it defaults to only accessible by root
<Pollywog> one of my Feisty systems has my most often used apps listed at the top of the main menu but the other system is not doing that.  Is there way to activate this behavior on all my KDE systems?
<Daisuke_Ido> Pollywog: it's the new suse menu, in kmenu mode
<intelikey> dystopianray i wonder why it doesn't default to 022 ?
<dystopianray> Pollywog: right click on the panel, 'configure panel' then 'menus', it's at the bottom of the dialog
<dystopianray> intelikey: becuase then everyone can access it
<ubuntu_> intelikey: what does this command do? "ubuntu_ ls -ld /mnt"
<Pollywog> ty Daisuke_Ido and dystopianray
<ubuntu_> -my name
<intelikey> ubuntu_ only tells you the permissions of the dir
<Pollywog> I know the name Daisuke from someplace
<Pollywog> from Japanese history I think
<intelikey> dystopianray yes i know that.   so why doesn't it default to that ?   your home dir defaults to that
<Daisuke_Ido> i use it on another network, though i pulled it from a manga, Battle Angel Alita
<dystopianray> intelikey: it uses a safe default
<intelikey> 755 is safe
<intelikey> rwxr-xr-x
<dystopianray> intelikey: no it's not, if you have sensitive data on the drive then anyone can read it
<dystopianray> intelikey: it cannot assum that you want the volume acceessible from all other users
<Pollywog> dystopianray: ty I found the setting
<BadRabbit320> thanks all; time grab the Jim Beam 7 NOT think about Broadcom for a bit...or maybe surgically remove it...
<intelikey> dystopianray sure it can.  then anyone that doesn't want it world readable can use a umask
<intelikey> dystopianray but we are off topic
<yaccin> why is thunderbird called mozilla-thunderbird, when firefox is still called firefox???
<Daisuke_Ido> yaccin: because they haven't gotten around to renaming the package yet
<intelikey> firefox was called mosilla-firefox
<Daisuke_Ido> and probably because firefox is better known than mozilla at this point
<yaccin> yes
<yaccin> as thunderbird is
<yaccin> ...
<intelikey> it's all still bloatzilla
<Daisuke_Ido> so dropping mozilla from the name wouldn't hurt firefox, whereas thunderbird isn't as big yet and the mozilla name boost isn't hurting it
<yaccin> but it sucks having to type mozilla-thunderbird to launch it
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm obviously jsut guessing
<yaccin> :/
<rolando> hola
<yaccin> i always have to link it to thunderbird on a fresh install
<yaccin> :/
<Daisuke_Ido> so create a symlink
<ubuntu_> dystopianray: next problem, my only drive the DVD writer has the live disk in K3b cant eject it?
<yaccin> yes but it sucks
<intelikey> yaccin so write a warper
<yaccin> it should be the same
<rolando> how can i upgrade to feisty from a different server?
<intelikey> yaccin or make a link
<rolando> default seems to bee down
<noam_> i think the servers are highly busy
<Graham> rolando: The servers are getting boned by a horse, I'd give it a day or 2 before trying to update.
<rolando> Graham: but i could try a polish server
<intelikey> yaccin sudo ln -s mozilla-thunderbird /usr/bin/t-bird
<Morbo> haha.  boned by a horse.
<rolando> mirror
<Daisuke_Ido> bah, stupid knetworkmanager
<yaccin> intelikey: i know how to make a link
<rolando> or is it better to get the iso and fresh install?
<yaccin> i just think it sucks
<noam_> it's not down, just very slow
<knubbe> ok. ive tried dcgui and valnut. are there any other direct connect alternatives?
<noam_> maybe updates should be peer to peer :)
<rolando> yeah, for the next version
<noam_> what's the default python version on feisty?
<Daisuke_Ido> wirelessassistant is useless
<Daisuke_Ido> and if knetworkmanager won't show any wireless networks, IT'S useless to me
<intelikey> yaccin echo -e '#!/bin/sh\n\nmozilla-thunderbird' | sudo tee /usr/local/bin/t-bird && sudo chmod 755 /usr/local/bin/t-bird
<yaccin> sudo ln -s /usr/bin/mozilla-thunderbird /usr/local/bin/thunderbird
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, it works well enough for now
<yaccin> yay
<yaccin> i get run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/thunderbird-bin.
<Endler> The servers must really be getting pounded.  When I turned on my notebook today, the distro upgrade box just popped up and asked me if I wanted to upgrade to feisty.  That was 4 hours ago, and it's still only 40% done.  I'm only getting a trickle of bandwidth.  Got to admit, that's a pretty easy way for users to upgrade.  Just clicking yes to a box when a new version comes out.  :)  We'll see how it goes.
<intelikey> yaccin sudo mv /usr/bin/mozilla-thunderbird /usr/bin/The\ cotton\ picken\'\ Thunder\ Chicken     :)
<yaccin> intelikey: o.O
<yaccin> hmm
<yaccin> now i cant start any gtk-app i have installed
<BloodyTux> !kwin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yaccin> running it as root works
<ubuntu_> Anyone? I've got an image ready for burning, but I cant eject live DVD to put empty cd in?!?
<yaccin> ubuntu_: you cant burn froom livecd when you only have 1 drive
<machiel> ubuntu_: type eject in the command line
<knubbe> sorry i was disconnected. is there a direct connect alternative except valnut and dcgui? i dont understand how to use those.. and no - i cant find any other searching on google.
<ubuntu_> ! thanks!
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<intelikey> !frostwire | knubbe
<ubotu> knubbe: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't even think you can eject the live cd while it's running, can you?
<intelikey> can't with dapper
<dystopianray> $ sudo eject /dev/cdrom
<intelikey> errr not without force and then you are fixing to crash the session
<dystopianray> but if you try to use something that isn't cached in memory it'll die
<rolando> hey a lot of people is using ktorrent to get the feisty.iso
<intelikey> i guess that's good...
<knubbe> intelikey: can frostwire connect to dc-servers?
<Daisuke_Ido> it means a lot of upgrades, i suppose
<dystopianray> ktorrent is great, has utorrent compatible dht
<Daisuke_Ido> frostwire is a limewire client
<Daisuke_Ido> limewire isn't a dc client
<Daisuke_Ido> so i'm just gonna take a shot in the dark here and say no
<pvandewyngaerde> is it possible to install the kickoff menu (from sus-e ? )
<Daisuke_Ido> !kickoff
<ubotu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<yaccin> kickoff isnt that good :/
<yaccin> tastymenu is way better :)
<pvandewyngaerde> what's that ?
<Daisuke_Ido> it's a matter of preference
<knubbe> Daisuke_Ido: thanks
<yaccin> http://bennid.de/?id=files&lang=en
<blekos> i want to create an interchanging image (that is two images in one which change) any program doing that?
<Daisuke_Ido> two images in one that change...
<Daisuke_Ido> ?
<yaccin> you mean an animated gif file?
<Daisuke_Ido> an animated gif?
<yaccin> gimp :)
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah
<blekos> an animated jpg
<yaccin> gimp can do everything with images you want :P
<yaccin> there is no animated jpeg
<dystopianray> blekos: not possible
<blekos> hmm, do i need a certain plugin?
<yaccin> you can have animated png and gif
<puppetmaster> Hello everyone
<yaccin> but not animated jpg
<dystopianray> blekos: there is no such thing as animated jpg
<puppetmaster> Where is the sources.list file?
<yaccin>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> puppetmaster /etc/apt
<BloodyTux> wtf i have no upgrades for feisty, i'm running beta...
<Daisuke_Ido> oh dear lord
<BloodyTux> Dai!
<Daisuke_Ido> tasty menu takes up the entire screen!
<Daisuke_Ido> hey BT
<dystopianray> tasty?
<yaccin> Daisuke_Ido: you can configure that
<yaccin> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> if you don't have updates, and you're using the feisty repos, i do believe you're running final
<yaccin> rightclick on the menuicon and select config :)
<puppetmaster> thanks
<intelikey> so were there any updates sense yesterday ?   in the feisty repos i mean ?
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't know, i quit using it
<vit_> hello
<Daisuke_Ido> i've decided to be a curmudgeon and use edgy until it EOLs
<vit_> hola
<jtt> intelikey, none in the kubuntu area as of 9am est today
<vit_> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido copy cat
<Daisuke_Ido> and sit on my porch and shake my cane and yell at those stupid kids that keep walking on my lawn
<lxuser_> hello, codecs, avi for kubuntu edgy? no speak english, I  speak spanish :-)
<Daisuke_Ido> !es | lxuser_
<ubotu> lxuser_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<vit_> you spanish
<yaccin> !w32codecs | lxuser_
<ubotu> lxuser_: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<lxuser_> gracias!!!
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: actually, i'm going to upgrade, but i think i'll wait until the servers recover from their meltdown
<pvprie> plop les gens!
<pvprie> hiiiii
<intelikey> jtt then my guess was correct.   final was out yesterday      that's tipical   been that way the last three releases i know.
<jtt> intelikey, yes i am installing on a new machine and will check again in about 1 hour
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: makes sense, they need to make sure no major reports get filed on the final before making the release "official"
* intelikey wants etch boxed
<Graham> Wicked, I'm getting some decent speeds on my Kubuntu upgrade.
<calle> hi, is it possibel that ati s x1950 series is not supportet with any 3D effects?
<intelikey> !ati | calle
<ubotu> calle: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Daisuke_Ido> calle: that's the moral of a one act play called "ATI Hates Their Customers"
<q_> from were I can download Kubuntu 7.04 final?
<calle> keke
<Graham> www.kubuntu.com
<Daisuke_Ido> q_: um, have you tried te official site?
<intelikey> q_ http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-release.php
<Graham> If you're upgrading from 6.10 open Adept Package Manager, if you're installing from the CD get the torrent because you'll be killing my download speed.
<kozz> do someone know where the powerpc isos are to be found now?
<Daisuke_Ido> oh hey, that's RIGHT THERE in the topic!  literacy for the win!
* Daisuke_Ido weeps
<Daisuke_Ido> i need a break
<kozz> never mind
<kozz> found them :)
<amigrave> anyone have problems with distribution upgrade wizard ?
<Graham> That's a mistake, I started upgrading Kubuntu... I'm thinking my machine is now going to be unusable for the next few hours.
<Graham> Holy fuck 300KBS.
<Graham> No... 200
<Daisuke_Ido> why would it be?  just like installing from a live cd, you still have the pc :)
<puppetmaster> Hi every body
<intelikey> !language | Graham
<ubotu> Graham: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<puppetmaster> I want to upgrade to the new 7.04 ubuntu?
<Graham> But if it's upgrading packages I'm using, like Konversation... what then?
<Graham> intelikey: All you had to do was ask you know... don't set your bot on me...
<puppetmaster> when I press update mananger nothing is happining
<Daisuke_Ido> Graham: this isn't windows :)
<Graham> Did I say it was?
<Daisuke_Ido> the old version will stay in memory
<LjL> Graham: nothing... they're loaded into memory
<Daisuke_Ido> overwritten by the new on disk
<Graham> Ok.
<Daisuke_Ido> so next time you launch, new version
<Graham> Yay.
<Daisuke_Ido> Graham: i mentioned windows because it's particularly evil about that "you have to stop what you're doing to upgrade!"
<Daisuke_Ido> thing
<puppetmaster> It's loading when I pressed upgrade?
<puppetmaster> What should I do?
<Graham> I'm getting wicked speeds... I suppose it's because most people have enough trouble downloading the readme thing when adept pops up.
<Graham> puppetmaster: In the package manager, press fetch updates, it'll then find out there's a new version and something will pop up.
<Graham> But do it later so I can download mine first.
<puppetmaster> I did that
<puppetmaster> but when I press upgrade nothing happened
<puppetmaster> it's just loading from 15 minutes
<xst> After upgrading to feisty my USB mouse stopped working. It helps unplugging and re-inserting it. But only until next boot. What to do?
<intelikey> puppetmaster type  lsb_release   in a konsole
<intelikey> errr -a
<unix_infidel> anyone know of a wiki entry that differentiates b/w the various releases, desktop, server and alternate
<unix_infidel> specifically i'm curious about alternate.
<Bastardinn> has ayone managed to set beryl working in kubuntu with an ati card? (mine is xpress 200M)
<puppetmaster> No LSB modules are available.
<Bastardinn> i have read lots of blogs and forums, but it's impossible
<puppetmaster> No LSB modules are available.
<intelikey> !alternate
<puppetmaster> what shpuld I do?
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<puppetmaster> What should I do
<puppetmaster> Should I upgrade from the terminal
<Graham> Bastardinn: ATI are notoariously a load of bollocks for Linux support but I'm sure Beryl support it.
<puppetmaster> but it's not recommending
<puppetmaster> ??
<puppetmaster> Anyone help me
<unix_infidel> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<intelikey> puppetmaster if you close the package manager and in the konsole type    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade       what it says
<unix_infidel> so the alternate cd is the ubuntu equiv of a netboot cd
<intelikey> unix_infidel +/- yes
<puppetmaster> Reading package lists... Done
<puppetmaster> Building dependency tree
<puppetmaster> Reading state information... Done
<puppetmaster> Calculating upgrade... Done
<puppetmaster> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<yaccin> Bastardinn: i have beryl + ati +kubuntu on my laptop
<puppetmaster> I think it's from the sources.list file
<unix_infidel> intelikey: i'm understand the functions that the description describes, but i'm curious as to what's it's limitations.
<yaccin> i use the opensource driver and aiglx
<puppetmaster> how do I regenate it?
<q_> thanks, starting download now!
<Bastardinn> yaccin, aiglx or xgl?
<yaccin> aiglx... xgl sucks :P
<Bastardinn> yaccin, but with the opensource driver, you haven't 3d acceleration. Is that true?
<intelikey> puppetmaster ok one more thing.     grep -v '#' /etc/apt/sources.list | head -1
<Mars> Hi all. I started using opensuse, some time ago. But i dont really "feel" this distro. Do you think that i schould switch to kubuntu?
<xst> How do I enable beryl or compiz in feisty?
<yaccin> Bastardinn: you have but its kinda... buggy... works fine with beryl, though
<puppetmaster> so
<intelikey> unix_infidel idk.  never seen it.
<puppetmaster> It didn't do anything
<yaccin> i dont need other 3D thingies on my laptop
<yaccin> i use my (nvidia) desktop for gaming :)
<Bastardinn> yaccin, i suppose what i should do is to delete the fuck*** propietary driver and install the free one. Thank you ;)
<intelikey> puppetmaster grep -v '#' /etc/apt/sources.list | head -1   didn't do anything ?
<yaccin> Bastardinn: well..
<Bastardinn> This scumm commands you to set composite to disabled... argh! lol
<yaccin> if your graphics card is supported by zthe open driver
<yaccin> :D
<puppetmaster> the command was done and no errors
<Bastardinn> yaccin, i suppose it is. It's the radeon xpress 200m
<puppetmaster> but the same problem exists
<intelikey> puppetmaster then your sources.list is hosed
<puppetmaster> what?
<yaccin> i dont know which is an which not... i just know it works on my laptop :D
<intelikey> !repos | puppetmaster
<ubotu> puppetmaster: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Bastardinn> yaccin, one last question. What's your framerate when you run glxgears with the free driver?
<yaccin> uhm
<yaccin> i dont know
<yaccin> if u wait a few minutes ill check
<Bastardinn> ok, thank you
<intelikey> puppetmaster if there are no lines in /etc/apt/sources.list without # in them   then lets just assume it's hosed.
<puppetmaster> ok
<puppetmaster> i will restart my system hoping the problem will be gone
<intelikey> puppetmaster no
<yaccin> Bastardinn: with or without beryl running? or both?
<yaccin> :D
<puppetmaster> so
<puppetmaster> what should I do
<intelikey> puppetmaster it wont help a thing to restart
<puppetmaster> My update manager is not responding
<Graham> Smegging hell, I've got 40 mins left. I'm doing pretty damn well :)
<intelikey> puppetmaster you have to fix your sources.list
<puppetmaster> how to?
<Daisuke_Ido> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<intelikey> read the link ubotu sent you ^
<intelikey> oooh yuch not that one.
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<slyfox> Please help, I have a hard drive and only I the user who installed ubuntu can read and write to it, I have 2 more users whom I want to grant access to read and write. How do I do that ?
<intelikey> that one ^
<stoft> slyfox, what kind of filesystem on the harddrive?
<slyfox> stoft: ext3
<slyfox> just formatted
<yaccin> Bastardinn: ?
<aaroncampbell> Lol, I thought there was something wrong with my system, because adept seemed to keep getting stuck.  Upon closer inspection...it seems the update servers are just WAY overloaded with the feisty release
<Bastardinn> yaccin, i'm here
<Cugel> aaron: having the same problem. Let's wait a day, okay?
<intelikey> slyfox if you want it restricted to a group  chmod 775 mountpoint     else  777
<aaroncampbell> I was hoping to see that Thunderbird 2 was in the repos...but I'll wait
<yaccin> Bastardinn: how do i run glxgears with fps again?
<yaccin> :d
<Kr4t05> Okay... So... if I had Feisty Beta and have upgraded in the past 2 weeks, then I'm good?
<Bastardinn> glxgears --printfps
<slyfox> intelikey: let me try
<murxelpurxel> Hi, I have a question: why is xrandr not updated also even libxrandr is updated?
<yaccin> doesnt work
<yaccin> o.O
<Bastardinn> no, sorry
<aaroncampbell> Cugel: I ran it from command line with apt-get, and I have no upgradable packages right now anyway
<stoft> slyfox: you can also pass certain default options in fstab (/etc/fstab) e.g. that it can be mounted by the users
<Bastardinn> glxgears -info
<Bastardinn> :P
<intelikey> stoft no
<murxelpurxel> This just prevents me from using the fancy new features provided by the x-Server v.1.2
<Bastardinn> one second, i'm gonna restart the x server
<yaccin> ah
<intelikey> stoft permissions are real on ext#
<aaroncampbell> Kr4t05: I think you need to have updated in the last 4 days (last changes were on the 15th I think)
<Kr4t05> aaroncampbell: Ok, then I'm good.
<stoft> intelikey: ok, didn't know that. thnx
<Dasnipa`> aaroncampbell, the image for the kubuntu cd was built on the 17th... the ubuntu one was the 15th
<aaroncampbell> I see
<xst> In ubuntu compiz can be turned on quite easily. But I can't figure out how to enable it in kubuntu. Any ideas?
<gemidjy> feisty is good, you could have added better wallpaper that goes as default though
<aaroncampbell> Kr4t05: Dasnipa` says it's the last 2 days
<slyfox> intelikey: I did sudo chmod 777 /media/disk   and it worked worked, is this permanent now? I mean next time I turn on the computer, other users will have FULL access to the /media/disk ?
<yaccin> Bastardinn: ~570 without beryl running and ~605 with beryl running
<intelikey> stoft if you want to learn all about it   man mount   and search or scroll down to   "file system specific options"
<yaccin> xst: i only know with beryl, sorry :/
<intelikey> slyfox yes
<Dasnipa`> aaroncampbell, i say that because the stamp on the release candidate said so
<yaccin> but try compiz --replace
<stoft> intelikey: k, thnx
<Bastardinn> yaccin, ok, that's what i get with the free driver
<slyfox> intelikey: Thank you.
<xst> yaccin: Beryl will do :-) How do I enable that?
<yaccin> xst: well i simply start beryl-manager
<yaccin> ^^
<xst> how?
<slyfox> intelikey: can you please explain how would restricted to a group  chmod 775   work ? I mean would I have to sudo chmod 775 groupname /media/disk  ?
<Bastardinn> ok
<yaccin> alt + f2 > beryl-manager > enter
<yaccin> :D
<Bastardinn> thank you very much, yaccin
<Bastardinn> i must go, it's too late :P
<yaccin> Bastardinn: yw :)
<Bastardinn> bye!
<yaccin> o/
<yaccin> xst: you configured and installed everything you need?
<Daisuke_Ido> jhutchins_lt: i would recommend hiding, and going so quickly :)
<Edulix> hi
<Daisuke_Ido> doing*
<intelikey> slyfox note; newly created inodes will have their permissions set according to umask=   probably 022   meaning a user can make a dir and copy/creat files in there and others won't be able to alter them.  however the base dir is world read/write/executable meaning anyone can rm anything on the fs
<xst> yaccin: I just upgraded from edgy to feisty and saw the compiz packages. It doesn't know about "beryl-manager" so I guess it is not installed
<yaccin> xst: ah ok... so which graphics card do you have?
<xst> yaccin: Matrox G500 (or was it G550?)
<yaccin> ati that is?
<yaccin> drivers installed already?
<intelikey> slyfox yes, the permission 775 translates to rwxrwxr-x   the three sets are owner group world(others not in either class)      so anyone owning or in the group can do anything bot others can only look.
<xst> yaccin: Guess so. X seems to work fine with good hardware acceleration
<intelikey> slyfox   man chmod     for more detailed information
<slyfox> intelikey: what would be the proper command with 775 ?
<slyfox> ok
<yaccin> but you didnt installed anything by yourself?
<xst> nope
<intelikey> slyfox chmod 755 /mountpoint
<intelikey> slyfox note; they will have to be in the group to write there.    ls -ld /mountpoint   will reveil the owner and group     they can be set with the   chown     command
<slyfox> intelikey: but how would 775 know which group to set ?
<yaccin> xst: check query ;)
<intelikey>                               ^
<intelikey> slyfox you set the group.    chown username:groupname inode
<slyfox> intelikey: i will have to read on this. Thank you so far, what I wanted works.
<intelikey> you can use a special group and add the users to it    sudo groupadd specialname     and add them to that group
<intelikey> slyfox what you are playing with right there is one of the "special" things about *nix systems    that's where a lot of the security comes into play
<Pollywog> are the ubuntu servers too busy or is it something on my side?  I am trying to upgrade a Feisty system
<xst> Where is the "Switch user" menu option in Feisty?
<shiv_j> where is the boot log? when the computer boots?
<intelikey> slyfox two things to remember when playing with perms.    anyone that can write to a dir can delete anything in it   and  dirs must be executed.    they don't have to be read but that MUST be executed to access anything in them
<Pollywog> I lost my switch user too
<intelikey> s/that/they
<Pollywog> and logout is not as easy as it was in Etch
<stoft> shiv_j: /var/log/dmesg
<Pollywog> not to logout and turn machine off too
<divansantana> hello everyone :)
<Pollywog> now there is an additional step
<shiv_j> stoft: thanks
<divansantana> I am trying to use ktorrent to SHARE and download the dvd torrents
<intelikey> Pollywog very heavy traffic it seems
<Pollywog> intelikey: ty
<divansantana> what ports or nat forwarding do I have to do?
<divansantana> I can't find help on howto get ktorrent working right with ports and firewalls - I dont want to use firestarter I use shorewall...
<Pollywog> is Xming the best way to securely VNC from XP to Linux?
<intelikey> ok i'm out for a while.
<coreymon77> hi huys
<coreymon77> giys*
<coreymon77> in order to upgrade through apt
<intelikey>                note to staff    it's all yours
<coreymon77> i change all of my edgy repos to feisty and then update and dist-upgrade right?
<Gel1k>  !!
<Gel1k>  ?
<stoft> shiv_j: syslog in the same dir can probably be of help too
<Pollywog> coreymon77: I think that is not recommended
<xst> Also, when I "log out" there is only one single button, namely "Logout". There is no "Turn off" or "Restart".
<coreymon77> oh come on
<coreymon77> tell me i have to do it hrough adept
<divansantana> coreymon77: you should rather use the upgrade program
<divansantana> it does a much better job then a simple apt-get dist-upgrade
<Pollywog> I would like to do it that way to but I think adept is the recommended method
<divansantana> although if you go apt-get you should not do it via adept
<divansantana> I think adept launches the upgrade app for you.
<Pollywog> so adept is not really so adept?
<coreymon77> its a pain in the ass thats what
<Ch1ppy> hey, so I started upgrading to feisty through adept_manager, and in my silliness (don't ask) I canceled it in the middle of downloading & installing packages.  Now adept_manager isn't letting me use the handy upgrade program anymore... any suggestions?
<coreymon77> what about my sources.list
<coreymon77> dont i have to change them all to feisty
<Ch1ppy> Do I just grab the rest of the upgrades manually?
<divansantana> the upgrade program should do that for you
<stoft> coreymon77: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgradesManual
<divansantana> read the upgrade documentation on the kubuntu website
<Pollywog> Ch1ppy: something like that happened to me so I did 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Ch1ppy> Pollywog: will that let me use the handy program again or what?
<coreymon77> ffind
<Pollywog> Ch1ppy: I think so but do 'ps ax' and make sure it is dead first
<coreymon77> ill do it the adept way
<Pollywog> then try to restart it
<Ch1ppy> Pollywog: what am I looking for with the ps ax?  adept_manager?
<Pollywog> yes make sure adept is dead
<Pollywog> then restart it
<Pollywog> if that does not work, dpkg --configure -a
<Ch1ppy> kk thx
<yaccin> why cant i run ANY gtk-application as normal user??
#kubuntu 2007-04-20
<rjb> BCM43xx wireless in feisty, anyone? what's the support status?
<pvandewyngaerde> is it possible to play flash with kubuntu 64 ?
<Ch1ppy> hey, so I started upgrading to feisty through adept_manager, and in my silliness (don't ask) I canceled it in the middle of downloading & installing packages.  Now adept_manager isn't letting me use the handy upgrade program anymore... any suggestions?
<Daisuke_Ido> broadcom.  chances are the support's the same as it always has been and always will be.  nonexistant.  ndiswrapper for you!  (this post may be slightly inaccurate, but it made the writer a little happier, so lay off)
<Ch1ppy> all my repos are set to feisty right now
<coreymon77> ive got an idea
<coreymon77> dont use a broadcom chip card
<Daisuke_Ido> coreymon77: if it's built in, there's not much choice, sadly
<coreymon77> why are the es.archive.ubuntu.com repos so slow and take so long to connect to (pausing at "waiting for headers for a long time)
<Daisuke_Ido> i'd recommend the same thing, but that's not always a possibility
<coreymon77> us not es
<Daisuke_Ido> coreymon77: i'm going to go out on a limb and say it's because a ton of people are upgrading right now because feisty was released today
<Daisuke_Ido> all the repos are slow :\
<wondering> Now that this channel officially supports Feisty, a Feisty question: I installed a stock kubuntu-alternate-i386 installation on my machine and I can't login with local user accounts through KDM.
<wondering> Is this a known bug?
<Daisuke_Ido> wondering: oem install?
<wondering> Daisuke_Ido: Command line install and then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<Daisuke_Ido> no idea
<wondering> This wasn't something that I noticed in the Feisty beta.
<rjb> re Broadcom: i run it with ndiswrapper on edgy, has worked fine ever since i've had this machine
<rjb> the reason i'm concerned about feisty is, edgy's most recent kernel update seems to break ndiswrapper
<Daisuke_Ido> then recompile ndiswrapper
<rjb> i use the packaged ndiswrapper
<rjb> why t.f. should i need to recompile it
<Daisuke_Ido> why t.f. shouldn't you?
<rjb> it's a kernel module that's part of the distro for chrissake
<Daisuke_Ido> the ndiswrapper included with feisty is already outdated
<Daisuke_Ido> (assuming they're still using 1.30)
<rjb> yeah that's why i'm not assuming it will work without firt asking folks who might know
<yaccin> how can i run a gtk-application? -_-
<rjb> first asking, even
<coreymon77> yaccin: just run it
<Daisuke_Ido> i would try it
<yaccin> coreymon77: doesnt work :P
<yaccin> i get errors
<yaccin> but
<coreymon77> yaccin: what program is this
<yaccin> wwhen i run them as root it works
<yaccin> its vlc, gimp and thunderbird
<Twisted> is feisty considered beta or stable?
<tekteen> stable
<Daisuke_Ido> Twisted: read the topic
<coreymon77> Twisted: as of today, stable
<Twisted> oh. duh. thanks
<wondering> Twisted: It's supposedly stable, but I can't even login from KDM from a stock kubuntu installation.
<Daisuke_Ido> it's out, official, released, fo' real yo', all good in da hood, pick your euphemism :)
<Twisted> yikes
<tekteen> did u install since stable
<qsu> so people, anyway  on feisty already
<tekteen> did u upgrade to it using apt-get
<Daisuke_Ido> anecdotal evidence != bad OS
<Twisted> methinks i'm a little behind then
<yaccin> qsu: for weeks :P
<Graham> Yay! Packages downloaded! Now I'm upgrading to 7.04!
<coreymon77> im having trouble with it
<yaccin> err
<yaccin> for months
<yaccin> coreymon77: so...? ^^
<goatimus> hi all - need clues for a botched kubuntu 6.10 install...
<coreymon77> yaccin: oh, your gtk must be messed, what are you running?
<yaccin> feisty
<coreymon77> yaccin: what version
<coreymon77> yaccin: stable
<coreymon77> ?
<yaccin> stable what?
<coreymon77> yaccin: the stable feisty or the beta feisty
<yaccin> there is no bety feisty
<Daisuke_Ido> BAH!  can't even download the release announcement
<yaccin> o.O
<stoft> Daisuke_Ido: you n me both :(
<Daisuke_Ido> yaccin: if you downloaded it before today there is
<coreymon77> yaccin: have you upgraded today
<yaccin> not if you upgrade
<yaccin> but its a fresh install
<yaccin> but i had the same problem with the old install
<Daisuke_Ido> there were beta isos too
<tekteen> what u sould do NOW is fresh install or alt. cd
<coreymon77> yaccin: WHEN DID YOU GET FEISTY
<coreymon77> yaccin: oops
<tekteen> DO NOT DO WEB UPDATE
<yaccin> i downloaded and isntalled today
<yaccin> so it is the stable
<yaccin> yes
<coreymon77> yaccin: sorry, didnt know caps was on
<yaccin> ...
<Graham> tekteen: Nothing wrong with the web update. Worked fine for me, only took me an hour.
<Daisuke_Ido> wish me luck
<Daisuke_Ido> updating :D
<coreymon77> umm
<Daisuke_Ido> stoft: keep trying
<Daisuke_Ido> it'll go through
<coreymon77> i went through the thing where it downloads the upgrade tool
<coreymon77> it then said click finish to close adept and run the upgrade tool
<tekteen> I've bee WEB UPDATING for quite a few hours
<Jisao> Do you know of any torrent software staying linked when it's done downloading?
<coreymon77> i pressed finish and adept isnt closing
<stoft> Daisuke_Ido: went through the first part, got stuck on the next, gonna leave it to tomorrow, need to get some sleep.
<giovani> I tried installing using the desktop i386 installer -- and got to three different points of booting by trying "media check" "safe graphics" and "install" booting
<tekteen> Since I got home from school
<coreymon77> nor is any upgrade tool starting
<stoft> Jisao: most torrent sw switches to "seed" when having finished a dl.
<_Johny> I tried to make a web update updating to feisty. Some erorrs occured and I had to reinstall the entire system - It wouldn't boot
<tekteen> 4:15 hours left of DOWNLOAD
<giovani> in all three cases ... the keyboard stops responding, however a cursor is blinking in the terminal after all of the services ubuntu managed to start
<Graham> tekteen: Where are you?
<tekteen> ?
<tekteen> What do u mean
<Graham> tekteen: Where do you live?
<coreymon77> yaccin: my upgrade tool isnt working
<tekteen> cant say
<tekteen> NY
<Graham> That'll be why.
<tekteen> ok
<Jisao> Looks like I can't do that on the one I used :-(   I wanted to seed the Kubuntu I got today.
<tekteen> NY matters
<Graham> Server is in the UK isn't it?
<tekteen> ?
<stoft> east coast just got home from work and wants to upgrade... ;)
<giovani> I'm in NY -- 22 minutes to download from the us.releases site
<tekteen> I am afraid to use alt. cd
<tekteen> It might not work
<coreymon77> guys
<Jisao> whym tekteen?te
<coreymon77> my update tool isnt loading
<Stromberg> hey
<tekteen> I started WEB UPDATE
<goatimus> anyone here familiar with how to troubleshoot packages that should have installed but didn't?
<coreymon77> my web update isnt owkrin
<tekteen> I am afraid it has done to much
<Jisao> mine either, coreymon77
<coreymon77> update too isnt opening
<tekteen> If I stop it it might not work
<Stromberg> is anyone else having problems with 7.04 and knetworkmanager? i want to connect to my wpa network and it says "Configuring device" and then simply stops after some time
<yaccin> ahhh
<yaccin> i did a rm .gtk*
<yaccin> and now it works
<yaccin> :)
<snikker> i'm tring to update to feisty via adept, but an error message tell me to free about 15mb in /boot... now i've got 26mb free in /boot... i can't update?
<Graham> Wait, is Fiesty going to try and configure my wireless?
<yaccin> sry
<yaccin> :/
<yaccin> tekwhy?
<yaccin> coreymon77: servers are too busy
<coreymon77> does anyone know why my update tool isnt openign
<coreymon77> and where is this version upgrade button
<Graham> coreymon77: Is your 6.10 install fully up to date?
<coreymon77> i believe so
<coreymon77> the window to download the tool appeared
<amigrave> kubuntu hardware database collection program freezes my computer ;-) Can't even Ctrl-Alt-F1, the mouse cursor still moves but I can't click on anything
<tekteen> you need to run update-manager
<Stromberg> did anyone get his WPA to work with 7.04 ?
<Daisuke_Ido> coreymon77: fetch updates, upgrade, quit, restart adept, fetch updates again
<coreymon77> just after i pressed finish, adept didnt close and update tool didnt open
<tekteen> Then it will show the upgrade button
<snikker> i must erase all my hd and reinstall?
<raven301> Has anyone had luck getting their wireless to work in 7.04 ... mine worked in the beta but.
<Stromberg> raven301, WPA-PSK?
<raven301> wep
<Stromberg> with network-manager?
<Daisuke_Ido> ugh, i hate wep anyway :D
<N0Lif3|lappy> cool, Kubuntu is upgrading to 7.04
<Stromberg> it refuses to connect to my WPA here :/
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: when i press full upgrade, it looks like its gonna upgrade the stuff to feisty anyways
<Daisuke_Ido> then go for it :)
<raven301> Stromberg, with systemsetting
<Daisuke_Ido> what's the worst that can happen?
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh, poor choice of words, sorry
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: my system fucks
<xst> I have two soundcards. How do I select which of them that should be my default soundcard?
<Daisuke_Ido> take a look at one or two of the upgradable packages and see what the candidate version is
<dettoaltrimenti> if I'm searching for something in an html document (using Kate), that comes between two quotes like this: "title="hello hello"", is there any way I can search for each instance of that, and have the 'hello hello' part highlighted?
<Stromberg> i hate this wireless network configuring shit... linux is so bad at it
<Daisuke_Ido> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu1really3.5.5
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: its all kde stuff
<coreymon77> Stromberg: what card
<Daisuke_Ido> you need to install that
<os2mac> Stromberg; what's your problem?
<Stromberg> tnet1130 with ndiswrapper
<hagabaka> I usually use KDM; if X crashes on start up, and I get the command line login prompt, after fixing xorg.conf, what's the correct way to start up KDM again?
<Stromberg> removed acx111 already
<Daisuke_Ido> you installed 3.5.6 on edgy, didn't you?
<Stromberg> then ndiswrappered
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: yup
<Daisuke_Ido> yep
<Daisuke_Ido> install those packages
<Stromberg> network-manager detects my wireless network
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: okay
<Daisuke_Ido> can't upgrade to feisty with 3.5.6 installed :)
<Daisuke_Ido> problem solved!
<coreymon77> Stromberg: what chipset does your card use
<N0Lif3|lappy> Stromberg: I haven't had to deal with wireless on linux. Right now, i'm connected to the net via a 50ft cat5 to a router :p
<Stromberg> but then only says "Configuring device" when trying to connect
<Graham> So is the Fiesty wireless support supposed to be really good?
<coreymon77> N0Lif3|lappy: i just made sure i got a card with an atheros chipset
<Stromberg> texas instruments chip: tnet1130
<coreymon77> N0Lif3|lappy: mine worked out of the box, just a simple iwconfig command
<Daisuke_Ido> atheros, ralink, all cool
<os2mac> Graham: mine works great and has never worked in an earlier version of Kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> broadcom, evil evil EVIL
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh, fetching file 1 of 911
<os2mac> and I am Broadcom....
<N0Lif3|lappy> I want to get wifi, but i'm just too cheap to sink $50 on a wifi card
<Stromberg> it just sucks seems to be a problem with knetworkmanager here
<Daisuke_Ido> os2mac: and it worked out of the box in feisty?
<coreymon77> N0Lif3|lappy: mine was much cheaper than that
<os2mac> get a cheap card.. it will likely work in Linux.
<dope> yoyo, sometimes when amarok is playing and i do something else my music stutters.  is there a way to give amarok the highest priority so that doesn't happen?
<Graham> Thing is, it takes me ages to get my wireless working because it acts like a bell end. I don't want it to screw with my wireless again.
<N0Lif3|lappy> coreymon77: orly?
<giovani> os2mac: most modern cards WON'T work
<Graham> I say if it works, don't f*** with it.
<giovani> they've gone with cheap broadcom chips
<coreymon77> N0Lif3|lappy: no, airlink101
<coreymon77> N0Lif3|lappy: it has an atheros chipset
<os2mac> Daisuke... yes until the .5 version of network mangler but it's fixed again.
<coreymon77> N0Lif3|lappy: worked out of the box in linux
<coreymon77> N0Lif3|lappy: all it needed was an iwconfig command to enter my essid and wep key
<os2mac> giovani.. I run broadcom and they work fine.
<Daisuke_Ido> giovani: the newer pci linsys cards are ralink
<xtreem> hey
<Eyeless> how do i resume the upgrade if the updater crashed mid upgrade?
<giovani> atheros is the best bet for modern cards -- and atheros supports injection
<Eyeless> aptitude wont run
<Daisuke_Ido> atheros is nice
<xtreem> does anyone know how to use Kubuntu with QEMU?
<giovani> err, injection while in RFMON*
<Daisuke_Ido> Eyeless: update-manager?
<Eyeless> nor adept
<dope> yoyo, sometimes when amarok is playing and i do something else my music stutters.  is there a way to give amarok the highest priority so that doesn't happen?
<coreymon77> os2mac: no ndiswrapper with my card
<dope> yoyo, sometimes when amarok is playing and i do something else my music stutters.  is there a way to give amarok the highest priority so that doesn't happen?
<dope> wqoop
<xtreem> ?
<dope> s
<Eyeless> Daisuke_Ido: yeah, that should be the one (the distro update tool)
<os2mac> coreymoon77 nore me.
<Graham> What does /etc/host.conf do again?
<zblach> hey. congrats on the 704 release
<Daisuke_Ido> Eyeless: will it run?
<xtreem> I have the 6.06 LTS release CD, can I run this using QEMU somehow?
<Daisuke_Ido> that reminds me, i need tunes
<zblach> quick questionl w32codecs
<zblach> there a feisty package?
<N0Lif3|lappy> oh man, this upgrade is huge. this is going to take a while. :S
<xtreem> ?
<zblach> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Eyeless> Daisuke_Ido: cant find it, closest thing is update-mime
<xtreem> anyone?
<Daisuke_Ido> hrmm
<xtreem> can I use QEMU with this?
<xtreem> kubuntu 6.06 LTS release CD
<Daisuke_Ido> why wouldn't you be able to?
<coreymon77> N0Lif3|lappy: my card was less than $30 canadian and its the best wirelss card i have ever had
<coreymon77> and i have had 4
<xtreem> well how would I?
<Daisuke_Ido> i dunno
<N0Lif3|lappy> coreymon77:  where did you buy it?
<XrMb2> i need a Feisty 7.04-live-CD, does anyone know where i can find that..?
<coreymon77> N0Lif3|lappy: its out of stock
<xtreem> I know to type qemu.exe -L . -hda image_name.img, but what about for a CD?
<Daisuke_Ido> XrMb2: this PAINS ME, but try kubuntu.org!
<Daisuke_Ido> xtreem: i don't use qemu, so i have no idea what the options would be
<xtreem> o
<XrMb2> but i can't find a live-CD there for 7.04
<xtreem> I'll google it
<Daisuke_Ido> XrMb2: desktop = live
<replman> Hi!
<FireJet> replman: Hi?
<Daisuke_Ido> about 8 hours, 50 minutes remaining
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm going to cry
<FireJet> Er, for some reason Adept isn't doing an amazing job of upgrading. Isn't there a commandline to do it?
<Daisuke_Ido> it's up to file 3 of 911 :)
<FireJet> Daisuke_Ido: Dude, fast connection...
<FireJet> Scratch that, it found it.
<N0Lif3|lappy> i'm at 15 of 843 :S
<kkathman> what is the name of the adept updater function? (not the package manager)
<Graham> Daisuke_Ido: Don't run an programs that use too much internet.
<Graham> any*
<FireJet> Or not...
<replman> I'm wondering where i can find the advertised button to install the proprietary nvidia-driver (kubuntu)
<FireJet> kkathman: "adept_manager"
<tmbg_> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<pvandewyngaerde> i found it at the hardware settings of my  video card
<tmbg_> replman, ^
<kkathman> thanx
<_Neil> hey all, how can i run realplayer files in firefox?
<_Neil> it tells me i need a plugin
<FireJet> _Neil: Try installing the kmplayer or kaffeine plugin for Firefox
<tmbg_> _Neil, read the following.
<tmbg_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_Neil> Ubuntu restricted extras
<_Neil> will this add real?
<FireJet> _Neil: It should...
<replman> in settings -> Display -> Hardware i see the driver nv which seems not to be the proprietary nvidia-driver. When i choose settings i can choose NVIDIA GeForce4 (generic), but the driver stays the same
<replman> do i have to download it from nvidia as i did with 6.04?
<giovani> replman: you need to install nvidia-glx -- and then go into your xorg.conf and manually change the driver to "nvidia"
<giovani> you may, if you wish, install the direct binary from nvidia -- it's newer, but it won't be installed using apt- so it won't be as easy to install, and remove
<giovani> apt-get install nvidia-glx should be all you need to do
<giovani> then ensure that "nvidia" is the selected driver
<giovani> rather than "nv"
<coreymon77> somehow i have i feeling that i should wait until tomorrow to upgrade
<_Neil> I added restricted extras, but how do i use them?
<_Neil> everything is just the same
<Daisuke_Ido> giovani: that depends, does feisty include a newer driver than 8776?
<giovani> http://packages.ubuntu.com/nvidia-glx
<giovani> look for yourself
<replman> in the description for the driver there is a hint to run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" after installing the driver...let's try
<giovani> replman: you don't need to do that
<_Neil> any ideas guys?
<Daisuke_Ido> not the latest, but not too shabby
<giovani> _Neil: you do an "apt-get update" like always to refresh the lists of packages
<Daisuke_Ido> but...
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: okay, now there is a new problem
<_Neil> ahhh
<giovani> Daisuke_Ido: it's never "the latest"
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: i tried installing those new packages
<replman> What's the difference between nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new?
<Daisuke_Ido> coreymon77: mmmhmm?
<_Neil> I think i may already have it enabled from edgy then..
<rubyn> is there someone that can send me the kubuntu7 dvd?
<giovani> replman: no idea -- google it
<giovani> bbl
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: but it gave me an error, saying it couldnt, but now adept thinks it did, the update tool still wont open, and clicking full upgrade looks like its goonna upgrade everything
<_Neil> need to get real working in firefox somehow... hmm
<Daisuke_Ido> coreymon77: sudo apt-get -f install
<Daisuke_Ido> then try again
<Daisuke_Ido> "google it"
<coreymon77> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 793 not upgraded.
<Daisuke_Ido> so much for the famous ubuntu hospitality
<Daisuke_Ido> coreymon77: cool, now sudo apt-get upgrade
<Whiz2> anyone know how to install the GD module that was supposed to come with PHP5?
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: what is going on her
<Daisuke_Ido> (NOT dist-upgrade)
<Whiz2> i somehow managed to not get it
<Daisuke_Ido> coreymon77: adept is being evil
<Sanne> Whiz2: usually those modules are separate installs
<Daisuke_Ido> looks like your sources are already set for feisty
<Sanne> Whiz2: I try to find the package name for you, sec
<Whiz2> ty
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: why are a billion packages being held back
<Sanne> Whiz2: feisty?
<fignew> mirrors are so slow right now :(
<Whiz2> huh?
<Sanne> Whiz2: which kubuntu version do you use?
<Whiz2> the one before feisty i think
<Daisuke_Ido> coreymon77: because you didn't explicitly tell it to install those
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: is this okay? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16455/
<Whiz2> how do I find out?
<Graham> Umm... I've got a very very very bad problem.
<skript> damn, I hope feisty won't break my system like edgy did when I upgraded with command line apt-get
<Whiz2> Sanne: how do i find out the version?
<Sanne> Whiz2: doesn't matter anyway, I just see the package name is php5-gd (you said you want it for php5, yes?).
<Graham> Update manager just error'd on me.
<Graham> and It won't tell me why.
<Sanne> Whiz2: lsb_release -a
<Daisuke_Ido> that doesn't look right :\
<Whiz2> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> coreymon77: pastebin your sources.list
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: what, the pastebin psot
<Whiz2> dapper
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: yup, they are all fesity
<Jisao> do you have the torrent link for kubuntu?
<Sanne> Whiz2: oh, that's two before feisty :). I'm also still on Dapper. So, install the package php5-gd
<Daisuke_Ido> hrm
<Whiz2> will that reinstall PHP5 or just the GD module?
<Graham> Has anybody here tried updating to Fiesty with the web update and had the updater crash when installing the files?
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: change em back?
<Daisuke_Ido> coreymon77: yeah, you want to go back to edgy
<Daisuke_Ido> i think that's why you're not getting the updater
<Daisuke_Ido> and make sure you have the edgy-updates repo enabled
<replman> seems nvidia-glx works find for me, tnx!
<coreymon77> is there any way to change them all to edgy without having to manually do it
<coreymon77> like a replace command
<Sanne> Whiz2: just this module. There are still some more php modules that don't come installed by default, you can find them in adept or on packages.ubuntu.com. They start with php5.
<replman> pretty fast ;-)
<Daisuke_Ido> find and replace in kate
<Whiz2> Sanne: ty one more question... once i install the module, doI need to configure anything in PHP5, or in Apache, or anywhere else to make it work on my server?
<Sanne> Whiz2: if php and apache work now, they should continue to work. You might need to restart apache, however.
<hueyg> Anyone have a second to help a windows traitor?
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: okay, apt-get updating now
<Daisuke_Ido> windows traitor?
<Whiz2> changed from windows to linux huh?
<Graham> Oh no no no no no!!!!
<Sanne> Whiz2: usually the installation of the module should make sure it gets enabled.
<hueyg> Trying to switch yes
<Daisuke_Ido> switchers welcome :)
<Whiz2> Sanne: ty
<coreymon77> new converts always welcome
<Daisuke_Ido> defeat the eeeeevil empire!
<Sanne> Whiz2: you're welcome :)
<Daisuke_Ido> or something like that
<hueyg> not a computer idiot, but I am a Windows baby so that is my perspective
<Daisuke_Ido> hueyg: i was too
<hueyg> Here is my question
<Daisuke_Ido> well, i was a DOS baby, but i used windows for a long time...
<Daisuke_Ido> go right ahead
<hueyg> Running Dapper version of Ubuntu
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: okay, apt-get updated and and apt-get upgrading the 4 kde packages left
<Daisuke_Ido> coreymon77: there ya go :)
<Whiz2> uh-oh... says there is a dependency problem on one of the files, but is removing it anyway... should i be worried? (apt-get install php5-gd)
<Sanne> Whiz2: wait
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: now the update tool will appear
<coreymon77> \?
<_Johny> I reinstalled kubuntu remaning my /home/ directory. Now Amarok doesn't run anymore
<Sanne> Whiz2: (first, please type my name, in case you wanted to talk to me, so I get notified by my chat client). Can you paste the message to paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<Daisuke_Ido> you finished the apt-get upgrade
<Aarin> hey ppl. i've got a question. when i try to install the kubuntu 7.04 alternate on my PIV 3.0ghz, i've got a question about my disc drive controler.
<coreymon77> wait
<coreymon77> almost
<Daisuke_Ido> k
<Daisuke_Ido> it won't yet
<Aarin> i've got a ATA disc and a SATA disc
<Daisuke_Ido> you'll have to launch the adept manager and fetch updates again
<Whiz2> Sanne: You want me to paste the entire apt-get install message? I have the entire thing on my screen...
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: okay, running adep\
<Aarin> any ideias about what should I chose?
<Sanne> Whiz2: well, if you can. But to paste.ubuntu-nl.org, not here.
<Bebe_`> question: K3B does alow you to burn .iso's right?
<Graham> Guys, my network upgrade of Fiesty threw an error, but it didn't say what went wrong, it downloaded the packages and was half way through installing them, what should I do?
<Daisuke_Ido> Bebe_`: most certainly does :)
<Bebe_`> Thanks
<Bebe_`> :)
<Aarin> there's a lot of stuff i don't know about, but there was a choice with the name: ide-scsi
<Daisuke_Ido> re-run update-manager?
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: working on it
<Graham> Daisuke_Ido: Says that update-manager command isn't found.
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: okay, now to try and get the release announcement
<Daisuke_Ido> coreymon77: just keep retrying if it doesn't come through
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: i know
<Daisuke_Ido> but hey, farther than last time :)
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: ice been througn this part before
<rfarias> hello how can i upgrade to feisty release
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: no, ive been through this part
<Daisuke_Ido> ...oh :(
<kkathman> rfarias:  change your sources.lst, do an update and a dist-upgrade
<slicknick> so is the a similar site to tinyurl but for images/screenshots?
<Daisuke_Ido> slicknick: tinypic
<rfarias> i already have the feisty beta..
<Whiz2> Sanne: the URL is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16457/
<rolando> hola
<rfarias> hola
<Sanne> Whiz2: looking...
<rfarias> kkathman: already have the feisty beta version
<rfarias> change source list?
<rfarias> what source list?
<rolando> if i get the feisty iso and install it over my edgy, is that a good thing?
<slicknick> Daisuke_Ido: doesnt require registartion does it ?
<Sanne> Whiz2: you mean the removal of libgd2-noxpm? Let's see what it does.
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't think so
<rolando> en /etc/apt/sources.list
<kkathman> rfarias:  if you have the beta installed, you should just be able to do a dist-upgrade then
<Whiz2> Sanne: i thought it swaid GD dependeed on it?
<kkathman> but check your sources anway just in case
<Sanne> Whiz2: you're getting a new one called libgd2-xpm, I think that's related. Lets see what those do. Sec.
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: forget it, ill do it tomorrow
<Graham> My update crashed, I think I can continue with apt-get dist-upgrade.
<Aarin> can anyone help me?
<Graham> Seems to be working.
<rfarias> thanks
<Whiz2> Sanne: How do I restart my Apache server?
<Sanne> Whiz2: wait, I'm busy finding info about those packages :)
<rfarias> so if i do sudo aptitude update and i haven't any upgrade
<Whiz2> Sanne: ok
<rfarias> i'm on upgrade?
<slicknick> anyone seen rdesktop behave like this before?
<slicknick> whoot
<slicknick> shoot
<david_> Hello, MySQLquestion here.... I know I can goto their site and download it but is there a package WITH Ubuntu i can use?
<slicknick> cant paste hrm
<Sanne> Whiz2: ah, seems a package gets replaced by another one with additional functionality. Look at those descriptions, old package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libs/libgd2-noxpm   new package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libs/libgd2-xpm
<Random_Transit> hey, i'm having a huge problem upgrading to feisty....can anyone here help??
<Whiz2> Sanne: brb looking...
<Random_Transit> i'm using update-manager to do the upgrade
<kkathman> Random_Transit:  we might, if you tell us the problem :)
<wondering> How would I make a command line only LiveCD that's based on kubuntu-7.04-alternate.iso ?
<wondering> I've tried Reconstructor, UCK, and a few others with no success.
<Random_Transit> and it stops and gives me this error: and when it goes to
<Random_Transit> err
<Random_Transit> and it stops and gives me this error: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<wondering> It would be a custom CD.
<boggystudios> what should I type in to look at the partitioning scheme on the command line?
<wondering> boggystudios: fdisk -l
<Random_Transit> boggystudios df -h also works
<david_> Can anyone please tell me where to get ubuntu's offical MySQL server package?
<Whiz2> Sanne: Same package, different name? works for me lol Ok back to my last question. how do I restart the Apache server?
<slicknick> anyone seen rdesktop behave like this before?  http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=4g9bnd1
<slicknick> dual monitor
<Sanne> Whiz2: no, the new one has xpm support, the old one not. Let me get you the apache restart command, sec.
<Daisuke_Ido> weird.
<Whiz2> Sanne: ty
<Random_Transit> so, anyone got an answer for my question? sorry if i'm being overly persistant, but it's really bugging me
<Sanne> Whiz2: do you have apache2 or apache?
<Whiz2> Sanne: 2 i believe
<Whiz2> Sanne: lemme double check
<Sanne> Whiz2: ok
<iain> hey guys quick question which is causing big problems over here
<iain> i use my laptop in the lecture hall
<iain> and I'm running kubuntu
<iain> I've muted the speakers
<iain> but can't figure out where the option to stop the system beep is
<iain> ...
<Whiz2> Sanne: Yeah it's apache2
<iain> anyone know?
<Sanne> Whiz2: the command is: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<iain> ...please?
<Daisuke_Ido> iain: no idea
<Daisuke_Ido> in konsole?
<Daisuke_Ido> or in the ttys?
<Whiz2> Sanne: sudo: /etc/init.d/apache2 command not found <--- i'll just reboot the machine lol
<massimiliano> ciao atutti
<Daisuke_Ido> !it | massimiliano
<ubotu> massimiliano: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Sanne> iain: quick search, dunno if it applies to kubuntu, hope it helps: http://khaoohs.wordpress.com/2006/06/11/howto-turn-off-mute-system-beep/
<Sanne> Whiz2: that's very weird.
<Sanne> Whiz2: you can also manage apache in kcontrol->services
<Whiz2> Sanne: init.d never works for me
<rafaello> hello, plugins for audio in mpeg and avi?
<Sanne> Whiz2: it's : kcontrol->system administration->system services
<Sanne> Whiz2: I wonder why...
<Whiz2> Sanne: ty hang on lemme see if that'll work
<underdog5004> my ISP is blocking my port 80...how can I get around this?
<Aarin> ppl i need some help. what should I choose when the installer asks me which is my hard disk controller?
<wondering> How would I make a command line only LiveCD that's based on kubuntu-7.04-alternate.iso ?
<USMarine> use torrent
<Graham> underdog5004: Ask them to unblock it.
<underdog5004> Graham, yeah...that'll work
<underdog5004> lol
<underdog5004> graham, they block it so I can pay them to host a site...I think
<Aarin> anyone?
<USMarine> Aarin your chipset
<Whiz2> Sanne: where do i find kcontrol?
<Sanne> Whiz2: just type it in konsole for now
<Aarin> i've got an PIV 3.0ghz. and ATA disk and an SATA disk
<Aarin> this is asked in the alternate install
<wondering> How would I make a command line only LiveCD that's based on kubuntu-7.04-alternate.iso ?
<Graham> underdog5004: I know a site with awesome hosting.
<Aarin> USMarine, your asking for the CPU chipset right?
<USMarine> yes
<rfarias> the upgrader for kubuntu doesn't wxist  for me
<USMarine> i never used the alternate
<USMarine> so i dunno what you're talking about
<Aarin> USMarine, its an Pentium 4 at 3.0ghz so its 32bits.
<Daisuke_Ido> so?
<Aarin> USMarine, i've got an ATA disk and an SATA disk
<Daisuke_Ido> what does 32 bit have to do with anything?
<rfarias> how can i know if i've got the latest version of kubuntu
<Aarin> so what do you mean exactly with the CPU chipset? example plz
<rfarias> ???
<N0Lif3|lappy> I use the plain clock type in kubuntu. How do I set it to a 12-hour time format. I'd prefer it to say 4:50 right now instead of 16:50..
<N0Lif3|lappy> ?
<Sanne> rfarias: what does this command tell you (if it's feisty, then it's latest): lsb_release -a
<rfarias> right click on the clock and configure
<Aarin> N0Lif3|lappy, no idea I prefer the 24h format :P
<Whiz2> Sanne: ty according to the PHP forum i have on my server, the GD module is now installed. :-)
<Daisuke_Ido> right click the clock > date & time format
<N0Lif3|lappy> rfarias: and then? I see no 12-hour format option
<Sanne> Whiz2: awesome! A tip: you can add this kcontrol app to the panel as an applet, it's called "settings, control center modules menu"
<rfarias> Sanne: i download firsttime the beta, i'm still stay with it
<rfarias> so i update some things
<rfarias> but i dont know if i have the release verions
<Sanne> rfarias: if you updated today, you should have the latest versions, as feisty is out.
<Whiz2> Sanne: is there a way to acces from the k menu?
<rfarias> i didn' update anithing from thursday
<bridgette> what is the command to determine the version of kubuntu that I am currently running (terminal)
<Aarin> USMarine, any ideia on what should I choose?
<Sanne> Whiz2: I believe kubuntu uses the system settings app, and took out kcontrol. You can add it manually to the kmenu: open the menu, right click somewhere and choose "edit" to go to the menu editor.
<USMarine> what options do you have
<rfarias> Sanne: i didnt update anything from thursday+
<Aarin> USMarine, lots of them. in the middle there are some options with the names: ide-disk, ide-scsi, ide-floppy
<USMarine> load them all if you can
<USMarine> it wont harm
<Aarin> USMarine, the others i don't know them form anywhere.
<Aarin> *from
<Sanne> rfarias: hm, I don't know really, I'm still on Dapper. But if you had feisty beta you would get the release version now if you update. If there#s nothing to update, you already should have the latest of everything.
<Whiz2> Sanne: tyvm for your help. I'm outta here
<Sanne> Whiz2: you're welcome :)
<rfarias> thanks Sanne
<Sanne> dang too slow...
<USMarine> Aarin load them all
<rfarias> other question
<ubuntu> Hey guys I'm installing Kubuntu 7.04 right now and the installation just got stuck at 82% ( Scanning the mirror...) what can I do :S ?
<Sanne> rfarias: you're welcome also :)
<rfarias> where can i get the typical kubuntu user #
<kkathman> you can wait (everybody's hitting the mirror probably)
<bridgette> what is the command to determine the version of kubuntu that I am currently running (terminal)
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu: wait on it, repos are toasted right now
<ubuntu> Daisuke_Ido: ok... Thanks
<orient2000> wait 5 minutes
<rfarias> bridgette: lsb_release -a
<bridgette> thanks!
<Sanne> rfarias: what do you mean by that? You are an ubuntu user, I'm also.
<rfarias> welcome :)
<rfarias> yep but the counter
<rfarias> for example kubuntu user #21433421
<Skyblast> My distro upgrade is going at about 25k right now... I'm probably lucky I'm getting that much "_
<Sanne> rfarias: you want to register at the ubuntu counter?
<bridgette> interesting, it says Ubuntu 6.06.1, shouldn't that be Kubuntu?
<rfarias> yep Sanne
<Aarin> USMarine, the IDE ones or every single one of the list?
<rfarias> but kubuntu counter XDexist?
<Sanne> rfarias: you can do so here: http://ubuntucounter.geekosophical.net/
<Aarin> USMarine, they are a lot of them (30 at least)
<Daisuke_Ido> bridgette: same OS
<Daisuke_Ido> different DE
<Daisuke_Ido> that's all that's different between the two :0
<bobby> should i upgrade or from scratch
<Sanne> bridgette: we're all one happy family, after all ;)
<bridgette> ah, so we are really ubuntu running a kde desktop - got it, I'm learning
<Daisuke_Ido> bridgette: no worries, there's also xubuntu to confuse things even more
<bridgette> yeah, i'm much happier now that vista has been removed from all partitions
<chad_> whats up from maine i am trying to connect to irc.battlefoundry.net and am having a hard time whats going on?
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu with xfce
<Sanne> bridgette: almost. We're running kde with customizations from kubuntu, to be exact.
<rfarias> dime
<Daisuke_Ido> from vista to kubuntu?  that IS an upgrade :)
<Aarin> and nubuntu (ubuntu with fluxbox)
<chad_> I seemed to have no prob getting on this server, am overlooking something
<Daisuke_Ido> and edubuntu (ubuntu with a default set of education packages installed)
<Sanne> bridgette: congrats and welcome to linux :)
<tony134340> don't forget the gaybuntu distro
<chad_> my usb auto mount broke with an upgrade and they have not fixed it
<tony134340> christian ubuntu
<bridgette> yes, i use linux at work and finally got brave enough to use it at home - thanks for the help guys!
<tony134340> edubuntu
<chad_> non secular kubuntu
<bobby> has anyone tried to upgrade using the net
<Daisuke_Ido> bobby: i'm working on it now
<Daisuke_Ido> it's going to be a while before it's done
<bobby> great let me know
<Skyblast> I am upgrading now, It's a tiny bit better now but not much...
<Skyblast> Seem to be getting around 25k
<judgen> i iahve a scratch in my vrptch for a discussion? anyone up?
<Aarin> i'm trying to install kubuntu again, wish me luck
<Skyblast> And since I have ubuntu, kubuntu, and xubuntu desktops... I don't think I'll be using Feisty tonight :)
<cheeseboy> ugh it takes 20 min to install 1 thing today
<judgen> i only have fluxbuntu and kubuntu
<Skyblast> It took me like 15 minutes to get those >100k x11 update things at lunch
<judgen> guessing the us servers are slow today
<Skyblast> Whenever I reload, I'm not putting xfce back on. It keeps breaking on me.
<judgen> ?
<Skyblast> Everyone's trying to upgrade to Feisty judgen
<rfarias> thnaks everyone
<judgen> Skyblast:  apperantly its the DE that wosk best with beryl
<rfarias> enjoy kubuntu and the family ubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> what's scary is more people are probably upgrading to feisty today than upgraded to vista in its first week
<rfarias> XD
<stoft> Daisuke_Ido: :-D
<judgen> 244licenses of vista so far in china
<judgen> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> which equates to about...  500,000 copies in use :)
<stoft> nn
<kkathman> lol
<Skyblast> I wonder what China is using... pirated Windows? Linux? BSD?
<Skyblast> pirated Linux? :)
<judgen> Skyblast:  its a mix
<kkathman> Chinix ?
<kkathman> Chibuntu ?
<Daisuke_Ido> that sounds like a mexican dish
<judgen> BSD  in china is ajoke
<Skyblast> Maybe OS X is big over there.
<Daisuke_Ido> Skyblast: i really doubt it because i don't think apple sells computers over there.
<Daisuke_Ido> and if they did, the vast majority wouldn't be able to afford them anyway
<Skyblast> Really? hmm
<Pharsalus> Greetings, Is anyone else having problems installing the Ubuntu-restricted-extras package on Kubuntu 7.04?
<judgen> Skyblast:  considering how much they have sol compared to TP in china (000.1) its nothing.
<Skyblast> Yeah that's true. You pay nice change for that apple logo.
<Graham> I made it!
<madmike> almost time to upgrade oh yeah
<Sanne> Graham: congrats
<Daisuke_Ido> Graham:  :P
<Graham> It's not all that different really.
<Daisuke_Ido> now if i can finish the upgrade process
<Skyblast> It looks like I am going to be upgrading for the next 8 hours.
<judgen> a via-complete mobo costs 9 as a private person in korea
<madmike> I'm just doing a fresh install
<Skyblast> I probably should just do a fresh too, but meh.. I can be patient
<BluesKaj> plenty of linux users in china according to reports , ...gov't is thinking  of banning it...it's like MS , the gov't can't control the spread of open source...goes against their policy
<madmike> Just backed up the good stuff the ISO just finshed writeing now I'm off be back in a bit
<Pharsalus> Any news links to back up the story on Chinese government banning open source?
<BluesKaj> the internet is democratic , whether bejing likes it or not
<judgen> BluesKaj: bullplop! they wont ban it, they will just restrict opensource to only do things legal in china (wich in their wright)
<Graham> China has more problems to deal with than open source.
<BluesKaj> i wish therm luck
<judgen> BluesKaj: have you even read the stuf about chineese legislation?
<replman> does anyone know how to enable beryl with kubuntu? I installed beryl-kubuntu using adept. Du i have to edit xorg.conf?
<philphoto> have the Feisty developers ironed out all the wrinkles in the upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04?
<Graham> See, what should of happened, is we just don't co-operate with them. They'll either need to relax their batty to keep the economy, or nuke the US.
<dsmith> "One word around town is that Michael Dell himself uses the latest version of Ubuntu", I wonder if he has been here before.
<BluesKaj> Pharsalus, i wish i had real proof ,but I'm justy quoting a guy who works with my daughter in TaiPei.
<judgen> BluesKaj: the ammendum will completley stop all commercial endevours in china that don provide source to CCP
<Graham> Thing is, people can leave China can't they. One of my dads friends married some chinese woman.
<Pharsalus> Anyway, I have an issue with Adept/Ubuntu-restricted-extras package, I get the error cannot comit, break packages or something. Any ideas?
<judgen> philphoto: you might not get the increasd bootup speed
<jordo23> Happy release day...
<bobby> i just look at the release note on ubuntu ,Do all these new features apply to kubuntu
<tony134340> dsmith: not rumour, it says on the Dell site he uses it
<judgen> Graham: before 1976 thoy couldnt legally do it
<dsmith> ahhhhh coool
<dsmith> philphoto: do you takes pictures of young lass's?
<philphoto> judgen: bah, no big deal about increased boot speed.  I mean that bugs that caused me a few big problems  which forced a fresh install of 6.10
<judgen> dsmith:  behave
<Graham> Question, in adpet package manager on fiesty, what does the little kubuntu logo mean next to packages?
<dsmith> judgen: I was asking a question
<tony134340> how many here heard of k/ubuntu through digg.com?
<dsmith> not I
<Graham> Non.
<philphoto> dsmith: i'm a professional.  I take photos of everything.
<BluesKaj> tony134340,  ever heard of google :)
<Graham> I heard of Ubuntu from a guy I used to know. Did custom levels for Wolfenstein - Enemy Territory, was a cool guy.
<dsmith> ok, I have just seen that name before..
<boggystudios> Is it not possible to run 'sudo fdisk -l' through ssh?
<philphoto> dsmith:  this is who I am: http://www.americanphotojournalist.com/member.php?user=NMCB4PH2
<tony134340> yeah, been using linux for years, but digg has an army of ubuntu fanboys
<Graham> Doesn't digg also have an army of emos?
<judgen> philphoto: except the update to upstart *.* version will make your distro an feisty with "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Graham> It'd suck to command an emo army, they'd get upset and kill themselves before battle.
<tony134340> don't know, i'm not one of them
<Jamie> Hi. Can I force the Feisty DVD to install the same programs as the CD, no more ?
<judgen> the only reasons to take photos is to 1.show them off, 2. remember stuff. Test your skill
<judgen> there are no other reasons
<philphoto> judgen: last time I did it, it was fine for a few days then during an update of grub, the system returned a kernel panic error on reboot, & I couldn't for the life of me fix it
<tony134340> Jamie, yeah, i think it does by default, don't quote me on it
<judgen> Phildid you try to fix grib?
<intelikey> well i'm back,   i think.
<philphoto> I tried but couldn't get it done.  my computer magic is not that strong.  this is my first full month with linux
<Jamie> tony... thx. I don't know which to download the CD or DVD... is there a list of differences, I couldn't find it.A?
<steve_> test...can people see this?
<Graham> steve_: No, have you tried changing your IRC settings?
<jordo23> just to make sure....I can generate a feisty sources.list and dist upgrade that way right.....
<intelikey> steve_ no
<Jamie> Can someone please point me to the list of differences between the cd and dvd ?
<steve_> ok so i guess no one in the support channels feels like helping me out
<jordo23> are there any complications upgrading in that manner?
<Graham> jordo23: Yeah, the update is basicly a package update but on a larger scale.
<jordo23> Graham: thanks....that's what I thought, but I am such a chicken like that (lol)
<jordo23> gotta make sure
<intelikey> steve_ possably not.   what was the issue anyway ?
<shawn34> so, anyone run the update yet?
<tony134340> Jamie, i think the DVD has the main repository software, plus the alternate cd and server edition
<jordo23> I can't get it running under Adept....is this because if overload?
<steve_> well i'm trying this ubuntu out and i'm running into a lot of problems.  first of all i can't unmaximize my windows
<steve_> i click maximize and then if i click the button again nothing happens
<Jamie> tony... thnx again.
<Jamie> bfn
<jordo23> For me the automatic adept upgrader won't get past the announcement download....
<LK> hi, I want to mount /dev/sda6 in live cd?
<jordo23> Has anyone else seen this?
<LK> its ntfs
<shawn34> anyone have any issues with the feisty upgrade?
<jordo23> shawn34: the automatic upgrader...
<shawn34> jordo23, what about it?
<intelikey> steve_ hmmmm never seen that,    try just resizing them ?       steve also if it's "ubuntu" not "kubuntu"  the help channel is  #ubuntu   for that.
<BluesKaj> yeah shawn34, it upgraded without my knowledge :)
<shawn34> lol
<shawn34> hows that?
<BluesKaj> 2 days ago
<LK> hi, I want to mount /dev/sda6 in live cd, partition is ntfs I can mount it, but I have not root permisson to open?
<intelikey> lk  sudo mount -o remount,umask=000 /dev/sda6
<BluesKaj> was running beta , morning upgrades came down with the official pkg but they didn't indicate that it was the final
<LK> thanks
<glock24> hola
<intelikey> LK writing on ntfs from linux "may" cause errors on the ntfs
<intelikey> LK just so you know.
<LK> mount: can't find /dev/sda6 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<intelikey> so supply the mountpoint also
<LK> ok
<LK> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<intelikey> i thought you said it was mounted
* intelikey scrolls up
<LK> hmmm, I thought it was
<intelikey> lk  sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/sda6 /<mountpoint>
<LK> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda6
<LK> what is going on?
<hagabaka> how can I reset the KMenu entries according to which packages are installed?
<intelikey> LK i'm gonna go out on a limb here and say you have the wrong device
<intelikey> LK sudo fdisk -l
<voidmage> Is it just me or does anyone else feel kubuntu is missing out on a lot of stuff ubuntu has?
<voidmage> such as the easy codec manger, restricted-manager, migration-assistant
<voidmage> honestly, i think it a miracle kubuntu even got networkmanager
<BluesKaj> voidmage, like what ?
<flaccid> i agree
<voidmage> The things that aren't gnome specific never even made it into kubuntu
<flaccid> kubuntu doesn't exactly have admin features like that
<LK> its the right device, I've checked with that command and looked in Konqueror
<hagabaka> "Restricted Manager provides a Gnome user interface for configuring ..."
<voidmage> Despite that restricted manager was originally made for gnome, I still feel there should be a kde port for it
<hagabaka> that would probably be nice
<voidmage> It seems like something that should Just Be There
<hagabaka> what does it do anyway?
<voidmage> manages restricted drivers
<voidmage> such as nvidia
<voidmage> Click a checkbox and it installs the driver and sets up your xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> so , in kde what's to configure ? ... perhaps I'm missing something , but i find kde much more user friendly for us former widows users .
<hagabaka> oh
<LK> I've now tryed it on other partiton and on another drive! same result, if I put faluse dev in it says mount: special device /dev/XXXX does not exist
<chemicalvamp> hmm windoze says 1.86 ghz.. kubuntu says 2193.702 mhz one more reason i prefer linux :)
<voidmage> the easy codec manager should be there too, IMO
<hagabaka> i don't like the "System Settings" thing
<voidmage> amarok's mp3 download script doesn't work right half the time
<voidmage> and the way it's set up in gnome now
<voidmage> if you play a mp3
<voidmage> gstreamer or whatever calls apt to download it
<hagabaka> kcontrol is much easier to navigate for me, and more "complete"...
<Admiral_Chicago> evening all
<dec> anyone know how to upgrade to the new version, I went on the website and cannot get upgrade manager to show the updates
<hagabaka> but for some reason i don't have a kmenu entry for kcontrol, only "System Settings"
<voidmage> are you running edgy?
<dec> yes
<voidmage> hmm
<Admiral_Chicago> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-release.php
<Sanne> hagabaka: you can add kcontrol to your panel as an applet
<Admiral_Chicago> does that help at all?
<voidmage> did you add 'deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356-pre-feisty-upgrade/ edgy main' to your sources.list?
<hagabaka> i just want it in the menu. i could add that myself too, but shouldn't it be there by default?
<voidmage> kubuntu by default uses systemsettings
<voidmage> you could easily add it to the menu
<hagabaka> i know
<hagabaka> but why isn't it in the menu by default?
<hagabaka> at least it should be in the Systems submenu
<voidmage> Because kubuntu uses systemsettings by default
<hagabaka> that doesn't mean a similar application should be "hidden"
<hagabaka> if the user installs both, they probably want both
<hagabaka> and even if i remove systemsettings, kcontrol doesn't get added to the kmenu automatically either
<dec> is there a way to install the new version of ubuntu from terminal
<voidmage> hagabaka: kubuntu-desktop also depends on kcontrol
<shawn34> anyone kelp me out with Ktorrent? after the download finishes it stops uploading
<hagabaka> and?
<shawn34> and 'keep seeding after download finishes' is selected
<BloodyTux> back
<chemicalvamp> how is it possible to hide behind something clear?
<chemicalvamp> PCI: Bus #06 (-#09) is hidden behind transparent bridge #05 (-#06) (try 'pci=assign-busses')
<hagabaka> for a standard package like this, i think it should just come with a kmenu. requiring the user to add it themselves doesn't make sense...if they remove kcontrol, or if the executable name changes in the future, the user would be able to expected to maintain the menu entry too
<intelikey> someone with an ntfs care to test this for me                  dd if=/dev/hda1 count=1 2>/dev/null | cut -c55-62 | grep T                       <<< assuming the ntfs is on hda1.   adjust accordingly
<hagabaka> my sentence didn't make much sdnse :(
<hagabaka> *the user shouldn't be expected to maintain the menu entry in case the executable changes name or the kcontrol package was removed
<BloodyTux> !trivia
<ubotu> The #ubuntu-trivia channel is a place for testing your brain power and having fun! We schedule themed quizzes, every Friday, to test your knowledge of your favourite operating system (Ubuntu, of course!) and keep you exercising those cranial muscles.
<BluesKaj> !Kubuntu-Trivia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu-trivia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BloodyTux> :)
<Dragnslcr> Anybody happen to have the md5sum for the amd64 DVD image? I couldn't find it on the site
<BluesKaj> those gnome luvers aren't a friendly bunch
<intelikey> hagabaka install menu  the debian menu entry for kcontrol is in  kmenu > debian menu > apps > system
<hagabaka> hmm, i don't see "debian menu"
<intelikey> did you install menu  ?
<tony134340> dl'ing kubuntu 7.04 right now, can someone tell me if it's worth the upgrade? from what I hear, ubuntu got all the new stuff
<voidmage> yeah, kubuntu kind of got shafted
<ash211> kubuntu has knetworkmanager, which I like
<voidmage> still worth upgrading though
<ash211> definitely
<ash211> more fine-grained powermanager controls
<BluesKaj> tony134340, they need it :)
<voidmage> don't want to see kubuntu just get restricted-manager, etc in gutsy
<voidmage> and still be a release behind
<hagabaka> intelikey: i just reinstalled menu, and it's still not there...in the KDE Menu Editor, there's a Debian submenu, but nothing in it
<voidmage> you need menu-xdg
<giovani> would anyone mind checking out my feisty installation booting error? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414249
<intelikey> hagabaka then i don't know what they broke.    worked well in 6.6
<hagabaka> menu-xdg isn't installed by default right?
<voidmage> nope
<voidmage> that's what gives the full debian menu
<hagabaka> oh
<intelikey> oh is it -xdg ?
<intelikey> i think menu must have depended on it in dapper
<intelikey> nope....   hmmm
<giovani> well, unfortunately, I have to run -- but if anyone has any ideas -- please respond to that thread
<BloodyTux> anyone need help
<intelikey> apt-cache show menu    "Description: generates programs menu for all menu-aware applications Debian menu keeps transparently the menus in the different window-managers in sync with the list of installed programs."
<intelikey> BloodyTux yeah care to test something ?
<Pharsalus> Hi, noob question. I'm trying to install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package through add/remove programs, and I keep getting the error shown below. I'm using Kubuntu 7.04. Any assistance will be appreciated. "There was an error committing changes, possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages."
<BloodyTux> sure
<intelikey> dd if=/dev/hda1 count=1 2>/dev/null | cut -c55-62 | grep T
<BloodyTux> will it kill me?
<intelikey> no
<BloodyTux> whats it for?
<intelikey> verifying the fs type
<BloodyTux> Usage: grep [OPTION] ... PATTERN [FILE] ...
<BloodyTux> Try `grep --help' for more information.
<voidmage> Pharsalus: try installing it through the command line and see what happens
<voidmage> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<chemicalvamp> whats a good p2p?
<voidmage> amule?
<BloodyTux> i like frostwire
<intelikey> BloodyTux oh i should have mentioned the device needs to be an ntfs partition.    asjust the  hda1 accordingly
<BloodyTux> ...
<chemicalvamp> yuo thats what i was thinking about
<flaccid> !find azureus
<ubotu> Found: azureus, azureus-gcj
<flaccid> !info azureus
<ubotu> azureus: BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0.0repack1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 6922 kB, installed size 7780 kB
<hagabaka> i see
<BloodyTux> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<intelikey> dd if=/dev/sda1 count=1 2>/dev/null | cut -c55-62 | grep T    <<<< feisty maybe
<BloodyTux> i'm not ntfs
<BloodyTux> i'm ext3 or 2
<intelikey> k i've tested there it returns silently
<hagabaka> is it possible to let kmenu display the xdg menu at top level instead of its "own" content?
<voidmage> no clue, never tried that
<hagabaka> or is there an alternative applet that does it?
<chemicalvamp> BloodyTux fdisk -l (thats an L) to see what your filesystems are
<intelikey> should be
<intelikey> chemicalvamp do you have any ntfs on your box ?
<chemicalvamp> i have before, not anymore
<intelikey> k
<Daisuke_Ido> yay, up to 30% on the upgrade.  file 186 of 911 :\
<intelikey> 911
<Daisuke_Ido> 2am at the earliest :\
<Daisuke_Ido> and i doubt i'll even be up then
<chemicalvamp> Daisuke_Ido are you using the edgy -> feisty upgrade tool?
<Daisuke_Ido> chemicalvamp: yes i am
<intelikey> we may need to call that nine eleven number what was the number again ?
<intelikey> ok like what's the number for nine one one </blond>
<Daisuke_Ido> whoa, the speed just peaked on me...  36kb/s
<intelikey> short livedd
<Daisuke_Ido> back to 20 :)
<intelikey> ten times what i can get
<Daisuke_Ido> i should have just downloaded the alternate install cd and used that as a repo to upgrade
<Daisuke_Ido> would have been so much faster
<intelikey> you can always cancel at any time
<intelikey> and resume when you want
<intelikey> apt is kewl that way
<Daisuke_Ido> then they need to fix the warning that says "once started you cannot stop and restart" :\
<Endler> I'm wishing I would have done the same thing.  I'm 8 hours into my distro upgrade, and at 65%.
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido lol  well maybe the script will puke  but normal  apt-get dist-upgrade works fine.
<chemicalvamp> Daisuke_Ido i tryed the upgrade tool, got a fatal error at 99% of upgrade fubared everything.. had to reinstall edgy, and burn the feisty install disk
<intelikey> yay go automatic krap
<Endler> That will suck if it aborts at 99% after 12 hours.
<the_hammer> hi how do i know if i got the latest and greatest kubuntu?
<the_hammer> is there a command i know for kerns its uname -a
<compilerwriter> Yes I have the iso that I am seeding on torrent and have burned a copy of it already.  Adept is getting file 1095 out 1347 or some such stuff.
<intelikey> lsb_release -a
<chemicalvamp> its a long install online.. like 4 hours downloading (50-60 kbps) and lke 2 hour upgrade
<gdiebel> the_hammer: kate -v
<compilerwriter> Can I stop adept and use the iso image as source somehow without fubaring everything?
<chemicalvamp> hehe fubar
<the_hammer> Qt: 3.3.7
<the_hammer> KDE: 3.5.6
<the_hammer> Kate: 2.5.6
<the_hammer> is that the latest?
<gdiebel> yep
<the_hammer> ok cool
<the_hammer> just on the live cd now ill return in a bit
<intelikey> compilerwriter idk.   some say it's a gastly thing.
<soulrider_> hello
<soulrider_> it seems lots of people gor feisty now, i can acces kubuntu.org! :P
<compilerwriter> grr 1102 of 1307!  205 friggin files to go.  Whose idea was this freakin update tool anyway?
<soulrider_> compilerwriter: i think youre upgrading to feisty ?
<compilerwriter> More importantly, though; Why was I dumb enough to use it?
<soulrider_> lol
<compilerwriter> dapper to edgy was not this ugly.
<soulrider_> dont you want feisty ?
<soulrider_> well
<intelikey> soulrider_ no.
<soulrider_> lots of people are downloading, thats why its kinda slow
<compilerwriter> Of course I want feisty.
<CVirus> Any smooth upgrades yet ?
<soulrider_> lol intelikey i know you dont :P
* Jucato wonders why compilerwriter is blaming the update tool
<soulrider_> hi juan carlos
<intelikey> CVirus how would we know ?    in a help channel    who joins to say    "i have no issues"   ?
<Jucato> hi soulrider_
<soulrider_> lol intelikey
<compilerwriter> It is just ticking me off soulrider_ that I started adept thingy and then started up ktorrent merely to seed the thing for people.
<compilerwriter> I have now burned a copy of the blasted iso disk.
<compilerwriter> I have even seeded the thing more like 937 meg.
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, that wasn't the best idea, i don't think
<Daisuke_Ido> :\
<compilerwriter> jucato I am blaming myself for being dumb enough to use update program.
<soulrider_> compilerwriter: well, you should ahve just downloaded hte iso
<soulrider_> im gonna let it seed all night long
<soulrider_> seeding is good, especially this sort of stuff
<Daisuke_Ido> could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Daisuke_Ido> that's not nice
<Jucato> !adeptfix | Daisuke_Ido
<ubotu> Daisuke_Ido: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<BloodyTux> expo markers smell funny!!! 8D
<Daisuke_Ido> that, um...  didn't work :\
<compilerwriter> soulrider_ I figured it would take roughly the same amount of time.
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido you are running the updater ?
<Daisuke_Ido> i was
<soulrider_> compilerwriter: youre sure the uploading is not preventing you from downloading faster ?
<BloodyTux> markers............
<chemicalvamp> BloodyTux yes, and paint chips taste weird
<Daisuke_Ido> soulrider_: i was maxing out at 20k/s with nothing else running
* BloodyTux feels funny
<BloodyTux> gas tastes funny too
<compilerwriter> My download speed is much faster than my max upload.
<BloodyTux> so does crayons
<BloodyTux> except macaroni ones
<Daisuke_Ido> ooookay
<soulrider_> the thing is theres TONS of people downloading from the servers, so speeds arent probably too good
<Daisuke_Ido> can we get a straitjacket for this guy?
<Daisuke_Ido> soulrider_: exactly, so i'm dropping the updater and going the fun way
<Daisuke_Ido> install from a live cd
<ned__> does kubuntu 7.04 have a restrcted drivers manager like ubuntu 7.04?
<BloodyTux> i already am strait
<CVirus> ned__: Is this an IQ test ?
<BloodyTux> :D
<compilerwriter> I have throttled back my upload to only 100k and I have limited the peers to 40 so I doubt it is affecting me much.
<ned__> CVirus: what do you meant?
<soulrider_> compilerwriter: you can upload REALLY fast!
<CVirus> ned__: re-check your statement
<Daisuke_Ido> *only* 100k?
<Daisuke_Ido> blah
<compilerwriter> I am supposed to have 160k upload speed so I should be getting my requests to the servers through.
<ned__> CVirus: *restricted
<soulrider_> holy crap man, my connections maxes out at 12
<Daisuke_Ido> ned__: what he meant to say is "yes" because kubuntu is a version of ubuntu
<intelikey> CVirus yes and you failed.
<BloodyTux> #kubuntu-asylum
<chemicalvamp> my old internet connection was 7mbps down and 3 mbps up.. i miss it soo much
<Alethes> is it possible for me to donwnload all the packages for an upgrade to feisty with adept without actually installing them right away?
<ned__> how do i access it in kubuntu?
<intelikey> ned__ any thing in ubuntu "can" be installed in kubuntu also   but by default,  i think not.
<CVirus> intelikey: seems so ... just noticed .. LOL
<ned__> ok
<BloodyTux> ... chemical you wack
<Eyeless> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BloodyTux> #kubuntu-expomarkersniffinggroup
<soulrider_> i think we dont have to enable repos anymore
<ned__> i'm installing "restricted-manager" now, i assume it's what i am looking for
<ned__> the servers are choked up
<BIoodyTux> dont listen to him! he's evil
<BloodyTux> ...
<BloodyTux> omg
<arunkale> Umm, I can't install updates on Edgy after I got a 'can't connect to server' error during upgrading to feisty last night
<BloodyTux> #markersniffers
<arunkale> it;s not even fetching the headers properly
<Daisuke_Ido> arunkale: check your sources.list
<BloodyTux> #kubuntu-i-eat-paint
<soulrider_> BloodyTux: chill out a bit dude
<Daisuke_Ido> chances are you can't get edgy updates because all of your repos are now set to feisty :)
<BloodyTux> that one was chemicals
<compilerwriter> soulrider_ in ktorrent terms what does choked mean and what does snubbed mean?
<arunkale> Daisuke_Ido: thanks
<tony134340> just asking a quick opinion: has anyone here tried ubuntu and is kubuntu much better than ubuntu?
* Daisuke_Ido is so fighting off the urge to explain what those terms mean in certain underground independent films
<intelikey> tony134340 no
<BloodyTux> MUCH BETTER
<Daisuke_Ido> tony134340: it's a matter of preference
<Daisuke_Ido> do you like gnome or kde?
<BloodyTux> #ubuntuusersofdoom
<compilerwriter> I started with ubuntu tony134340 and changed to kubuntu.  Kubuntu is much better.
<unix_infidel> !minimal
<tony134340> i tried it and i hate to say, i just prefer the look of KDE and the configurations
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<intelikey> tony134340 one leg is both the same.
<Daisuke_Ido> tony134340: then this is where you belong
<BloodyTux> !sharpies
<BloodyTux> :(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sharpies - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> we're kde dorks
<Daisuke_Ido> except for intelikey over there, he refuses to touch a gui at all.  i think he just comes here because he's lonely
<Daisuke_Ido> :P
<intelikey> :)
<Eyeless> how do i set the default movieplayer for firefox? (its currently toten, but i want to use my player-plugin)
<BIoodyTux> how do you un-kickban somebody?
<arunkale> ok now it's downloading updates, but still it's way slower than usual
<arunkale> are their servers taking a lot of heat
<arunkale> coz of the feisty upgrade
<BloodyTux> yea you kicked me
<BloodyTux> !!!
<tony134340> i was just wondering if there was some uber reason or like mine, it just looks and feels better but i haven't used gnome but a few hours over a few years
<BloodyTux> #pie
<soulrider_> does anyone know whent he next LTS release is comming ?
<Daisuke_Ido> arunkale: more people are downloading feisty *right this second* than have bought vista in all of china
<Daisuke_Ido> soulrider_: feisty+1
<arunkale> tony134340: gnome is orange and brown. do you really want that? :p
<Daisuke_Ido> well, gutsy
<BloodyTux> #goodpie
<tony134340> Daisuke_Ido, i was told that number was due to an error in translation or something. vista sucks, but still, hard to believe it's in the lower hundreds
<arunkale> I don't care about Vista
<soulrider_> it forwards me to #ubuntu
<tony134340> arunkale, no, i couldn't stand it
<soulrider_> Daisuke_Ido: yeah, totally pwnt
<arunkale> tony134340: I got OS X like font rendering on my Kubuntu, and every thing looks awesome
<arunkale> the icons, everything
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, here's another one that may be a little more relaistic and closer
<Daisuke_Ido> more people have downloaded feisty today than bought vista in the first week of its release (not including oem, of course)
<BloodyTux> i like my channels
<soulrider_> arunkale: my KDE looks sexy
<intelikey> tony134340 let me nut shell this for you   ubuntu is a GNU-Linux distrobution that uses a default DE of gnome and the name is altered to reflect other optional defaults   such as KDE kubuntu  XFCE xubuntu   and  ED (edcational) edubuntu    it's all one distro.
<tony134340> arunkale, yeah, i wish it came like that by default. my last install i configured it as such and it was great
<BloodyTux> !sharpies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sharpies - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arunkale> soulrider_: I hear you man
<BloodyTux> !markers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about markers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BloodyTux> !paint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paint - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BloodyTux> !drugs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drugs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BloodyTux> !nothing
<ubotu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<Daisuke_Ido> o wpi;dm
<soulrider_> BloodyTux: seriously, chill out
<Daisuke_Ido> okay
<intelikey> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, or nixternal
<BloodyTux> sorry i'll stop
<Daisuke_Ido> time to LOOK for the home row before typing :\
<tony134340> intelikey, thanks, but i already knew the basic diffs
<BIoodyTux> stop eating paint that is
<soulrider_> oh my, intelikey is mad :P
<nixternal> BIoodyTux: please stop
<soulrider_> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<BIoodyTux> eh, shugs*
<DShepherd> where can i find a torrent for kubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> jmaybe at kubuntu's site?
<nixternal> DShepherd: what is your location? country wise?
<arunkale> i'm on a dual boot right now, coz i need to run illustrator and photoshop. i know there are other software, but just not as widely used as these two. once there is a linux port of these applications (i hope there is), i don't have any reason to use any other application
<soulrider_> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<DShepherd> nixternal, jamaica
<Daisuke_Ido> and...  i'll be back!
<nixternal> ftp.ussg.iu.edu has torrents, and they are fast as long as they are flooded still
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:BloodyTux] : stuff
<soulrider_> nixternal: do you think you can add a link for the torrents on the MOTD? or maybe on the kubuntu site, so servers dont suffer that much
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:BloodyTux] : Kubuntu Support Channel | Feisty Out! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-release.php | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<BloodyTux> sorry
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@c-75-73-210-145.hsd1.mn.comcast.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<nixternal> oh well
<lnxkde> sup nixternal
<lnxkde> :-)
<nixternal> hola lnxkde
<soulrider_> can anyone change the topic or something? =/
<lnxkde> nixternal, todo bn?
<soulrider_> hola muchachos :)
<nixternal> nada
<nixternal> haha
<lnxkde> :-D
<lnxkde>  /join #lnxkde-spanishparty
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:nalioth] : Kubuntu Support Channel | Feisty Out! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-release.php | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions |                          apecat https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<nixternal> argh
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> nalioth: I got it
<arunkale> I just tried to upgrade again, it says 'cannot download the release announcement'
<arunkale> why would it do that to me?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@v-163.dsl.mhtc.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<lavid> so, i seem to be having a lot of permissions issues since i did a clean install of kubuntu 7.04 today. i can't run this GLUT program i wrote and when i try to install vmware-workstation with the perl install script i get: bash: ./vmware-install.pl: /usr/bin/perl: bad interpreter: Permission denied
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:nixternal] : Kubuntu Support Channel | Feisty Out! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-release.php | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.kubuntu.com/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<nixternal> that needs to be shortened. I will leave that for another day
<soulrider_> lavid: you need to chmod that file first
<soulrider_> and run it with sudo
<gnomefreak> maybe drop the feisty out <link> and just put the link to get it
<gnomefreak> but really im off to bed
<lavid> soulrider_: ya lo hice / i already did that
<nixternal> ya
<lavid> chmod a+x ./vmware-install.pl right?
<yotux> Have a daul core notebook should I stick with i386 or go for 64 bit?
<soulrider_> lavid: check that the install script isnt corrupt, it may be a problem with the interpreter
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:nixternal] : Kubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.kubuntu.com/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | Kubuntu 7.04 Released!
<nixternal> a lil better
<soulrider_> i sould do chmod +x
<soulrider_> with sudo
<lavid> soulrider_: yeah, already did that
<soulrider_> yotux: i would do x86
<lavid> yotux: i agree there, go x86
<yotux> soulrider_:  That is what I was thinking 64bit it still a little beta when it comes to the software market
<intelikey> lavid and    ./vmware-install.pl
<intelikey> ?
<lavid> intelikey: huh?
<yotux> intelikey: are you trying to install vmware?
<intelikey> you chmoded it to executable   did you run it ?
<lavid> intelikey: of course
<intelikey> yotux not i
<lavid> yotux: i am
<intelikey> lavid any errors ?
<lavid> same ones
* intelikey scrolls up
<yotux> I have done it once before in beta
<soulrider_> lavid: pastebin the script
<lavid> comming right up...
<intelikey> lavid did you     sudo ./vmware-install.pl   ?
<intelikey> or as root run it ?
<bluewave> is it possible to make so when I hold down the power button it doesn't shut down?
<lavid> i'm root
<intelikey> no i am.
<intelikey> oh nm
<lavid> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16472/
<arunkale> man, i just can't upgrade. maybe i should try after a while.
<aaroncampbell> Has anyone here used lightscribe on Kubuntu?
<intelikey> lavid ok was was the exact error message
<Dragnslcr> aaroncampbell- no, but I just got a new burner with it, so I'd be interested in knowing if it works
<aaroncampbell> Dragnslcr: well, they offer an rpm of whatever software you use...but last time I tried converting an RPM, I spent a week in here trying to get it straightened out
<SCORules> I have insider information on SCOX stock. SCOX stock is predicted to increase by four fold after SCO's motion on Monday.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-66-243-216-152.pivot.net]  by nixternal
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<kelvie_> how do you install firefox? :/
<intelikey> !ff
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<kelvie_> adept shows me zero new packages
<kelvie_> that I can install
<nixternal> kelvie_: edgy or feisty?
<kelvie_> feisty
<nixternal> did you select it via adept and install it?
<intelikey> all up to date i guess
<kelvie_> I've used kubuntu edgy in the past.. it wasn't this screwed up :/
<Dragnslcr> aaroncampbell- I dunno, I'm just putting together a new computer to install Feisty on, so I haven't actually gotten to try anything out yet
<kelvie_> nixternal: it's not even there
<nixternal> hrmm
<lavid> intelikey: root@lavid-laptop:/media/disk/vmware-distrib# ./vmware-install.pl
<lavid> bash: ./vmware-install.pl: /usr/bin/perl: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<nixternal> !info feisty firefox
<ubotu> Package feisty does not exist in feisty
<nixternal> wow
<nixternal> !info firefox feisty
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.3+1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 9011 kB, installed size 28600 kB
<nixternal> had it backwards
<lavid> i'm going to grab some dinner... brb
<nixternal> it says it is there
<intelikey> lavid ok it's perl.    which perl
<kelvie_> apt-get install doesn't work either
<TheDebugger> !info epiphany feisty
<kelvie_> are my repos screwed up?
<ubotu> epiphany: clone of Boulder Dash game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-4 (feisty), package size 63 kB, installed size 236 kB
<kelvie_> I didn't mess with anything
<nixternal> kelvie_: make sure you have universe repos added
<kelvie_> fresh install
<kelvie_> won't even let me install synaptic
<nixternal> fresh install should have universe and multiverse added unless they changed something
<kelvie_> it says it's added
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@v-163.dsl.mhtc.net]  by nalioth
<yotux> nixternal: last time I installed it was enabled
<kelvie_> adept says 881 isntalled, 0 upgradeable, 881 available
<nixternal> yotux: ya same here
<kelvie_> installed*
<kelvie_> something's screwed up with my install :/
<nixternal> kelvie_: ahhh, you have a filter on that's why
<kelvie_> how do you screw up such a simple install
<yotux> back later updated desktop
<kelvie_> oh... how do I turn it off?
* nixternal checks
<nixternal> I don't use adept and such, apt-get only
<nixternal> actually, you said apt-get doesn't work either
<kelvie_> yeah
<kelvie_> how do I update my sources list or whatever?
<nixternal> it seems it is reading the CD only and not the rest of the repos
<kelvie_> yeah :/
<soulrider_> i wonder why there are no links to torrents on the kubuntu download site for CDs, only DVDs
<Noldoaran> quick question: If I get kde4 from the repositories does it add it as another option in kdm? or in other words, does it take place of my current kde install?
<kelvie_> k I'm doing a apt-get update
<kelvie_> it's downloading things so I'm optimistic
<intelikey> Noldoaran replaces
<nixternal> ya, but adept should have fetched updates I would think, unless you didn't tell it to
<Noldoaran> ok.. bummer, I want to try it out, but I don't want to totally commit to it
<intelikey> i stand under you.
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:ajnewbold] : lols
<kelvie_> adept's not exactly very configureable.. it seems
<Daisuke_Ido> grr
<Dragnslcr> soulrider_- I think the mirrors should have the .torrent files
<Daisuke_Ido> don't shoot me, i'm going to fix the topic.
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Daisuke_Ido] : Kubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.kubuntu.com/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | Kubuntu 7.04 Released!
<intelikey> nixternal  -:- Topic (#kubuntu): changed by ajnewbold: lols
<intelikey> sorry.
<nixternal> wth
<Dragnslcr> soulrider_- couple random mirrors I just checked have the .torrent files
<Daisuke_Ido> just a drive-by topic changing
<Daisuke_Ido> mode +t
<nixternal> I didn't even catch that
<Daisuke_Ido> +nt even
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Daisuke_Ido> no outside messages, ops change topic
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I kinda wondered why this channel isn't +t
<Dragnslcr> I assumed there was a reason
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/chuangtzu]  by nixternal
<dcosson> anybody else have problems with the gui updater crashing at the end of the 7.04 update?
<Noldoaran> intelikey: how would i swich back to KDE 3.5.6 if I decide too?
<nixternal> we might have to make it +t if people can't stop playing with it
<nixternal> I would rather just ban them for it and fix it back ;)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Daisuke_Ido> i thought +t was more or less the default
<intelikey> Noldoaran uninstall and then install from the repos
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, +t usually is the default
<Dragnslcr> It's easier than filling up the ban list
<nixternal> ya, we remove it here...we are all about free :)
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<Daisuke_Ido> open source topic
<Noldoaran> intelikey: repos?
<Daisuke_Ido> clever
<Dragnslcr> I know how much fun it is to ban people though
<nixternal> Daisuke_Ido: hahah, I guess ;)
<Dragnslcr> I miss being an op in a large channel
<intelikey> !repos | Noldoaran
<nixternal> I don't
<ubotu> Noldoaran: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<chemicalvamp> lol cuz you are one
<ZomgEternalKorea> Anyone can help me with wireless problems? :o
<chemicalvamp> how can you miss something your not currently without?
<chemicalvamp> ZomgEternalKorea i might, whas up
<Daisuke_Ido> Dragnslcr: back in my days on another network, i was an op in a fairly sizable channel (about 200 people usually), and got bored.  so i started banning for the strangest things
<Daisuke_Ido> like banning anyone that said flower
<Daisuke_Ido> for instance
<Noldoaran> intelikey: ok, thanks
<intelikey> Noldoaran np
<ZomgEternalKorea> Well, i installed a new rooter, set it up correctly ( i hope ) i got my wan working and set up my wireless too with a 128 bit ascii key
<Daisuke_Ido> ...i didn't stick around for very long after that :\
<CVirus> How were the Kontact,Konqueror,Kopete and amaroK buttons grouped in the way in this snapshot http://kubuntu.org/images/feistydistup.png
<ZomgEternalKorea> Wireless assistant can see the signal
<Daisuke_Ido> quick launcher
<ZomgEternalKorea> but when i get connection failed when i try to connect on it.
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't even have to look at the picture :)
<ZomgEternalKorea> using the good WEP key
<Jucato> CVirus: Quick Launcher applet on kicker
<vr_> hey guys, at which speed should i burn my ISO?
<chemicalvamp> ZomgEternalKorea on wireless assistant?
<Daisuke_Ido> ZomgEternalKorea: i firmly believe that linux hates WEP
<Daisuke_Ido> i had the same problem
<Daisuke_Ido> and still do
<kelvie_> :O is the "System Settings" a replacement for the KDE control center?
<chemicalvamp> knetworkmanager helps
<CVirus> Jucato: Thanks alot
<nixternal> vr_: whatever speed your burner and CD can do
<Daisuke_Ido> kelvie_: kcontrol's still there
<kelvie_> ah :p
<nixternal> I am a 52x burning type dude myself, I hate waiting
<Daisuke_Ido> just not the default
<vr_> nixternal: should i just leave it at "auto" in k3b?
<ZomgEternalKorea> Yeah
<ZomgEternalKorea> Kubuntu's wireless assistant
<nixternal> vr_: yup
<chemicalvamp> ZomgEternalKorea are you on edgy or feisty?
<Dragnslcr> Daisuke_Ido- I was an op in #php over on EFNet. We didn't need to make up reasons to ban people there
<vr_> nixternal: someone told me i should burn it at a low speed. but when i do that, it errors out, it can't verify the cd
<ZomgEternalKorea> No idea, but i think i'm on edge.
<ZomgEternalKorea> edgy*
<Jucato> nixternal: isn't the lowest speed recommended when burning ISO's
<Daisuke_Ido> i may have to drop feisty on the laptop then :D
<intelikey> kelvie  alt+f2  type in: kcontrol  on any kde as far as i know, will get you the app
<chemicalvamp> to get my wireless assistan to work right, i have to manualy set it up, but knetworkmanager does it automaticly
<nixternal> Jucato: who lives by recommendations? if we did, we would all be using Vista right now
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, sh....
<ZomgEternalKorea> How could i know actually?
<Daisuke_Ido> i forgot about this...
<chemicalvamp> ZomgEternalKorea sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager
<vr_> Jucato: what speed do you burn at?
<Daisuke_Ido> Configuring apt, Scanning the mirror...
* Daisuke_Ido cries
<ZomgEternalKorea> ok, sec
<Daisuke_Ido> i THOUGH it would be quicker this way :(
<Jucato> vr_: the lowest that the CD can burn (4x or 8x depending on the CD)
<arunkale> question for everyone: what are your window decoration themes of choice?
<ZomgEternalKorea> couldnt find the package
<ZomgEternalKorea> :o
<Daisuke_Ido> arunkale: crystal
<intelikey> Jucato 8x> seems to be recommended in most cycrles  for burning system disks.
<Jucato> nixternal: hm...  most standards are recommendations... (like w3c...)
<vr_> on the cd it just says, 52x...
<Skyblast> Whatever Edgy has as default I like
<Daisuke_Ido> that is the most clever spelling i've seen :)
<Dragnslcr> I figure after I get my new system put together and get Feisty installed, I'll get to hang out here and ask all kinds of stupid questions
<nixternal> Jucato: standards and rules were made to be broken
<Daisuke_Ido> Skyblast: pretty sure the default's crystal
<Skyblast> I wish I could find a way to "backport" it to my Dapper machine at work
<chemicalvamp> ZomgEternalKorea sudo apt-get update
<ZomgEternalKorea> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> Skyblast: kde-look
<vr_> i already got 2 coasters trying to burn at 8x
<nixternal> since CD burners were made, I have always burned ISOs at the maximum speed my burner and CD could handle
<Daisuke_Ido> err
<vr_> :\
<ZomgEternalKorea> well...
<Daisuke_Ido> http://www.kde-look.org
<ZomgEternalKorea> i cant download updates since my internet wont work.
<nixternal> I just buned 50 Kubuntu x86/amd64 CDs today at 52x each
* Jucato shrugs...
<nixternal> no way I was going to do them at 8x
<vr_> nixternal: do thoze cds work on slower machines?
<Daisuke_Ido> still scanning the mirror :\
<vr_> those*
<aaroncampbell> if I install automatix to try the lightscribe support, and it messes something up, how hard would it be to remove it?
<nixternal> they work on my laptop which only has 24x
<intelikey> vr_  8x or less  heavy on the or less
<Daisuke_Ido> you can get the lightscribe support elsewhere
<chemicalvamp> ZomgEternalKorea your going to have to manualy set up your IP, gateway and primary DNS
<ZomgEternalKorea> ah
<vr_> intelikey: my burner doesn't support anything lower than 8x
<ZomgEternalKorea> ok
<nixternal> aaroncampbell: removing all of the errors that automatix creates is about as easy as pulling a hair from a lions tail
<vr_> intelikey: and when i try 8x, it becomes a coaster :(
<intelikey> vr_ hummm  didn't know anything didn't support 1x
<nixternal> there is lightscribe in feisty, someone at my LUG does it every rip
<nixternal> 1x burning would cause me to hang myself
<chemicalvamp> ZomgEternalKorea do you know how>
<aaroncampbell> nixternal: I'd LOVE to know how
<nixternal> with a rope
<aaroncampbell> nixternal: how to use lightscribe
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> haha
<Daisuke_Ido> 80 minutes per cd
* aaroncampbell slaps nixternal for being a smart a__
<Daisuke_Ido> i was stressed when i had 4x as my max speed
<nixternal> aaroncampbell: lemme see if he is in the lug chan or one of our ghetto channels
<nixternal> aaroncampbell: you asked for it ;p
<Noldoaran> upgrading from edgy just requires changing all the lines in sources.list to feisty and doing a full upgrade in adept, right?
<Daisuke_Ido> but it was cool.  i could burn cds!
<ZomgEternalKorea> Yeah.. i just did it.
<aaroncampbell> nixternal: I'd appreciate it, and I agree...I was too slow on the draw...
<nixternal> the message is out, now I just need to wait for him to answer
<Daisuke_Ido> finally, downloading package lists!
<ZomgEternalKorea> I filled ip/netmask/gateway/primary dns
<chemicalvamp> ZomgEternalKorea get it w?orkin
<Daisuke_Ido> \o/
<ZomgEternalKorea> it didnt work
<ZomgEternalKorea> i dont know domain/broadcast
<nixternal> 192.168.1.0
<intelikey> lavid can you post the error message one more time please     only the error line.
<nixternal> if you are on a 192.168.1.x network
<ZomgEternalKorea> thats domain?
<ZomgEternalKorea> I am
<chemicalvamp> ZomgEternalKorea yeah IP and broadcast are the same
<ZomgEternalKorea> ok
<lavid> bash: ./vmware-install.pl: /usr/bin/perl: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<chemicalvamp> i dont have to enter domain, but i dont know about your network
<nixternal> lavid: you need to apt-get install build-essentials
<lavid> did that already
<intelikey> lavid that's saying that it can't run /usr/bin/perl
<nixternal> orly, and you are using the howto from the forums or the wiki?
<Dragnslcr> nixternal- if you think of it, beep me if you find out anything about Lightscribe. I'd like to try it out too
<nixternal> I will do that Dragnslcr
<ZomgEternalKorea> meh
<ZomgEternalKorea> it doesnt work.
<Daisuke_Ido> me too, will someone buy me a lightscribe drive?
<ZomgEternalKorea> Imma try again later, or just install another distro
<intelikey> lavid   ls -l /usr/bin/perl
<nixternal> Daisuke_Ido: they are less than $30 all day now on newegg
<chemicalvamp> ZomgEternalKorea if you dont have internet, how are you talkng on here/
<lavid> -rwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1077808 2007-03-05 20:05 /usr/bin/perl
<ZomgEternalKorea> Im on my desktop
<chemicalvamp> with wired?
<Daisuke_Ido> i miss my ls-capable drive
<ZomgEternalKorea> yes
<chemicalvamp> well then wire up your laptop
<intelikey> that don't make sense.
<pulaski> hello all
<ZomgEternalKorea> thats why i bought a new rooter
<chemicalvamp> and get knetworkmanager
<ZomgEternalKorea> a wireless one.
<ZomgEternalKorea> :p
<lavid> intelikey: i'll say!
<ZomgEternalKorea> yeah
<ZomgEternalKorea> imma do this.
<intelikey> lavid i'm going to study the script some more.
<chemicalvamp> if you use a wired connection to get knetworkmanager, it will all work out
<pulaski> I just was able to fire up feisty fawn 7.04,
<ZomgEternalKorea> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> into configuring hardware.  this is good.
<lavid> intelikey: thanks, i appreciate it. it was working just fine on my ubuntu feisty beta since forever.
<chemicalvamp> was there a big update release for feisty since it came out of beta?
<pulaski> I've held off using edgy 6.10, what's new with ff compared to edgy? anyone?
<matei1> hi; I'm trying to update kubuntu 6.10 to 7.04 and it seems to be very slow using the Canadian update site (ca.archive.ubuntu.com); is there some way to speed up the process? maybe change site?
<lavid> matei1: use a .edu mirror
<matei1> lavid: how can I easily change the mirror? cancel the update and modify the repository sources somehow?
<chemicalvamp> where would amule save completed downloads running on a live cd?
<lavid> matei1: it's in the adept repository manager
<intelikey> lavid i can't find anything wrong with the script.     test running it as normal user and see if it burps out "Please re-run this program as the super user."   like it should.
<matei1> lavid: okay, thanks; what .edu mirror do you recommend?
<lavid> matei1: any
<lavid> it gives me the same message when i run it as a normal user
<lavid> intelikey: the exact same message
<intelikey> lavid yeah.  it's perl that's hosed.
<intelikey> not the script.
<lavid> intelikey: gah, on a fresh install?
<intelikey> lavid fresh install of ?
<tony134340> chemicalvamp, i assume your /home/user folder
<lavid> kubuntu
<intelikey> lavid version i mean
<lavid> 7.04
<intelikey> lavid welcome to "newest bigest and..."
<chemicalvamp> tony134340 ried there : /
<intelikey> lavid try reinstalling perl see if it helps
<tony134340> i have a scanner that isn't supported by sane. can someone tell me if it will work in a virtual windows on kubuntu?
<lavid> intelikey: i did... same issue. i'm going to try to remove it completely and then reinstall
<intelikey> good luck
<tony134340> chemicalvamp, sorry, don't know then. might search for tmp folders
<lavid> thanks
<lavid> and thanks for your help
<intelikey> lavid no i mean good luck with removing perl
<chemicalvamp> tony134340 i found it
<intelikey> it will take almost everything with it.
<lavid> gah!
<intelikey> and python is worse
<intelikey> i have removed both,  you don't want to.
<arunkale> anyone use beryl here?
<soulrider> oh damn
<soulrider> i wanna kill myself!
<intelikey> lavid  apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install `dpkg -l | cut -d' ' -f3 | grep perl`
<soulrider> i accidentally disocnnected the power cable from my HD while the pc was on
<soulrider> and now if i connect the hard drive it locks up while starting up
<soulrider> is my Hd dead?
<intelikey> lavid that command string "should"   fix it.
<lavid> running it now
<intelikey> lavid k if that doesn't    please file a bug on perl
<lavid> E: Couldn't configure pre-depend perlapi-5.8.7 for liblocale-gettext-perl, probably a dependency cycle.
<intelikey> and on perlapi-5.8.7
<intelikey> lavid any other errors ?
<lavid> nope
<CVirus> What happens if I interrupt the updater while it's upgrading to feisty ?
<intelikey> !info perlapi-5.8.7
<CVirus> during the download phase
<ubotu> Package perlapi-5.8.7 does not exist in feisty
<Kubuntu-Noob> anybody know what LVM is
<soulrider> intelikey: can you scroll up and rad my problem please? :P
<intelikey> lavid try apt-get remove perlapi-5.8.7
<keisangi> hi there
<lavid> umm... probably not a good diea
<lavid> idea
<CVirus> lavid: what happens ?
<intelikey> soulrider eeek.
<Tony_Danza> Hey everybody how's it going!
<soulrider> intelikey: im friggin desperate
<soulrider> like, its like it auto powers off during the bios thingy
<keisangi> i have a kestion about kopete ... how do i run this irc command:  /msg nickserv identify mypassword
<soulrider> try it in the chat thing
<soulrider> use another apssword just in case it shows up here
<keisangi> what chat thing?
<lavid> CVirus: a LOT wants to happen, something along the lines of removing everything
<Tony_Danza> the chat thing you are typing in now
<soulrider> where youre typing your messages
<keisangi> Tony_Danzai did it .. of course .. but it doesn't work ..
<intelikey> soulrider understand.   but not anything i can do from here.   maybe see if you can get into bios with the disk connected       oh!  and  does the drive power up or not ?   you can hear it when you turn the box on.
<soulrider> intelikey: i think it powers up, yes
<soulrider> why do this things happen to late at night?!
<soulrider> im gonna try again, BRB
<derek> does it show up in bios?
<Tony_Danza> set the clock back a few hours so it thinks you have tons of time to mess around
<soulrider> derek: i coulnt get there
<intelikey> soulrider then there is hope.   if it wasn't powering on.... no hope from here.
<keisangi> Tony_Danza: a chat (/query) window with nickserv open, and " identify mypassword" text is displayed into that window, but my nick isn't actualy identified after that ..
<derek> b/c the pc froze up?
<soulrider> yeah
<soulrider> like someimte si sa=w the intel logo
<soulrider> soemtimes i didnt
<soulrider> but everything shut down
<soulrider> except the power LED
<soulrider> and something smells funny =/
<derek> hmm.... have you tried booting w/out the drive plugged in? to see if it boots properly then
<Tony_Danza> did you use the right password in the /query window?
<keisangi> i think i found a bug in kopete
<keisangi> Tony_Danza: yes
<intelikey> !info perlapi
<ubotu> Package perlapi does not exist in feisty
<intelikey> !find perlapi
<ubotu> Found: perl-base
<Tony_Danza> in that /query window try typing "help" or "identify help" or "help identify".... without the quotes
<keisangi> Tony_Danza: usualy when i identify myself, nickserv is answering to me: " password recognized you are now identified
<keisangi> Tony_Danza: i get no reply from nickserv no matter what.. i tryed that too
<Tony_Danza> it's been a while since I idented, I forget what commands you can use to get some kind of response to see if it's actually responding
<intelikey> ok i'm out for a bit.    guys good luck to your penguins.
<keisangi> Tony_Danza: your guesses were right, usualy typing " /msg nickserv help register " gives a reply
<keisangi> but not with kopete
<keisangi> Tony_Danza: i can say .. it's ot responding ..
<keisangi> not
<Tony_Danza> try giving it a wrong password and see if it gives an error?
<hitmanWilly> well, that was interesting...just set up DSLinux on an old PII
<keisangi> Tony_Danza: doesn't work either
<keisangi> Tony_Danza: i just don't get any pulse from nickserv if using kopete
<keisangi> flat line ..
<keisangi> no answer
<hitmanWilly> does kopete support slash cmds?
<Tony_Danza> Try running Konversation and see if that works better?
<keisangi> hitmanWilly: it support " join #blah-channel
<keisangi> or /part
<hitmanWilly> hmmm
<Tony_Danza> dunno, I'm not familar with kopete
<hitmanWilly> me neither
<keisangi> yes.. quite few slash commands seems to work right
<keisangi> i think the developper of kopete is here
<keisangi> i forgot his nick
<keisangi> i spoke with him last week
<hitmanWilly> keisangi, wait a minute, nickserv is actually NickServ, i think you have to cap it
<keisangi> hitmanWilly: i try
<keisangi> hitmanWilly: nothing better
<hitmanWilly> hmmm, don't know then
<keisangi> thank for the   try anyway :)
<RawSewage> Where is the Compiz switch in Feisty
<hitmanWilly> keisangi, the /msg cmd might not be recoignized, try /msg ing me right quick
<keisangi> ?
<hitmanWilly> keisangi, ok, that works
<specialbuddy> so how do i get the official 7.04 if I'm using 7.04 beta
<keisangi> that shouldn't
<keisangi> on freenode, you cannot pm someone until you identify yourself
<Tony_Danza> [22:40:27]  [Whois]  keisangi is an identified user.
<Tony_Danza> You are.
<keisangi> so it would mean i'm identify ?
<hitmanWilly> specialbuddy, normal update as in sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Tony_Danza> maybe it was just lag
<hitmanWilly> it happens
<specialbuddy> ok
<amcr> Hello. Has anybody got problems installing kubuntu-amd64-alternate-7.04?
<hitmanWilly> bitchx does it to me all the time
<specialbuddy> thanks
<RawSewage> doesnt Kubuntu have a Compiz switch like Ubuntu?
<keisangi> hum.. nice .. so the problem is diffrent, it's just   that nickserv doesn't reply to me, or i can't see it's reply with kopete .. but well nice to see it's actualy working :)
<keisangi> thanks for the help hitmanWilly Tony_Danza :)
<hitmanWilly> np
<Tony_Danza> keisangi: In kopete, is there a main "server" or "status" window that it might have shown the reply message in?
<keisangi> Tony_Danza: no, just channel windows or pm windows .. but since when i msg nickserv it open a pm window the msg should appear there, but it's not
<keisangi> but basicaly no, there's no server tab
<Tony_Danza> hmm, that is odd. Somehow it worked though.
<hitmanWilly> keisangi, probably would show up there
<keisangi> yess, well, that's the important point .. if it works i'm happy ;)
<hitmanWilly> i don't think freenode lets you do anything if your using a registered nick w/out the password
<hitmanWilly> so if you can join channels, that probably means it worked
<keisangi> yes it works i can join restricted channel which requiere to by identified .. cool ..
<keisangi> i just test with #java
<keisangi> you can't join if not identified
<keisangi> any java dev here by chance?
<jhutchins> keisangi: They all run slackware or debian.
<jhutchins> keisangi: Actually, the run solaris.
<keisangi> jhutchins: what do you mean ?
<hitmanWilly> keisangi, sun makes both :)
<keisangi> hitmanWilly: what are you speaking about ?
<keisangi> i don't understand what you and jhutchins are speaking about ?
<hitmanWilly> keisangi, java devs and solaris
<hitmanWilly> keisangi, solaris is another nix system, made by the same people who make java
<keisangi> no, i asked if by anychance there were any java developers here
<ZomgEternalKorea> chemicalvamp, knetworkmanager is dling
<Davor> when ubuntu devel can fix knetworkmanager?
<chemicalvamp> ZomgEternalKorea cool
<specialbuddy> what does this mean?
<specialbuddy> #
<specialbuddy> http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356-pre-feisty-upgrade/ edgy main
<specialbuddy> #
<specialbuddy> oops
<chemicalvamp> thats a repository
<specialbuddy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<chemicalvamp> specialbuddy befre you use the upgrade tool, let me encorage you to do a clan install of feisty, and download your archetecture specific live cd
<specialbuddy> that's the better method?
<chemicalvamp> faster
<jhutchins> keisangi: This is IRC ironic humor.
<chemicalvamp> and dependable
<mrgv> anyone know how to get ati x1950pro hardware drivers working on feisty? new version of xorg halts the ati installer for some reason..
<Davor> hii
<Davor> Knetworkmanager cant show me the Wifi network list anymore.
<ZomgEternalKorea> woot
<ZomgEternalKorea> wireless working
<ZomgEternalKorea> chemicalvamp i love you <3
<chemicalvamp> ;)
<jhutchins> keisangi: We waited until it was clear that there weren't any java developers willing to respond, then we kidded that java dev's don't run kubuntu, they run oddball Linux or they run Solaris, because they are paid by Sun to be java devlopers.
<chemicalvamp> hey dude, i dont think thats something one dude should be saying to another dude
<jhutchins> WiFi is rollin' dice on ubuntu right now.
<arunkale> umm.. what happens if i cancel the installation midway?
<arunkale> the upgrade to feisty, i mean
<specialbuddy> is it like the beta or better?
<keisangi> jhutchins: i don't share that sense of humor sorry ;)
<chemicalvamp> ide cancel it now and download the iso if i where you
<jhutchins> keisangi: Well, sorry for troubling you then.
<arunkale> chemicalvamp: it's downloaded and installed like 3%
<keisangi> indeed..
<arunkale> if i cancel it now will it screw up my system on restart
<chemicalvamp> well then you got another 1 1/2 hours maybe
<keisangi> feel very sorry little mortal
<jhutchins> arunkale: Oh, that's not good.  Could be just enough to work, but subtly hose the system.
<jhutchins> arunkale: Never do day 0.
<chemicalvamp> they may have fixed it up, i dont know
<keisangi> err.. i meant:  " yea np  ..
<arunkale> jhutchins: Mm hm.. so basically I'm stuck for the next few hours?
<jhutchins> keisangi: You could always do a clean reinstlal of your older version...
<arunkale> jhutchins: the upgrade is happening quite slowly, i guess that's because of the busy servers
<keisangi> jhutchins: nah i like the last update
<jhutchins> (please excuse the wandering "l"s.
<jhutchins> arunkale: Yes, very busy servers.
<arunkale> so i'm stuck, right? i have to let it go through?
<jhutchins> arunkale: Some of them also carry Mandriva, which released two (?) days ago.
<jhutchins> arunkale: What's your local time?
<arunkale> 8.46am
<machinecraig> arunkale: if you cancel your upgrade, as long as you don't reboot you should be fine
<jhutchins> arunkale: Oh.  Um.  You might actually need your computer today, eh?
<arunkale> machinecraig: i want to reboot, which is why i'd like to cancel it, but i guess i can't do that
<arunkale> My upgrade to Edgy was pretty quick
<arunkale> So I thought this would be as well
<mrgv> i'm a little disappointed by fiesty... i had to check md5 of iso to make sure i actually installed a new version... (ok not true, but almost)
<machinecraig> arunkale: missed that, sorry ;-)
<jhutchins> arunkale: No, rebooting is pretty much a bad idea.
<chemicalvamp> yeah im with hutchkins
<ZomgEternalKorea> actually
<arunkale> jhutchins: damn, guess my day is shot. thanks, though.
<ZomgEternalKorea> i think it didnt work cuz i entered the wrong wep key
<ZomgEternalKorea> >.<
<jhutchins> arunkale: I would go ahead and cancel, then I woudl take the opportunity to make sure I had a current backup before I did anything else.
<arunkale> if i cancel, will it screw up GRUB?
<jhutchins> arunkale: You can, of course, just reinstall off the old CD if it goes really bad.
<chemicalvamp> could screw up xserver
<jhutchins> arunkale: Not if it hasn't done the kernel yet.
<chemicalvamp> aborting an install = bad
<arunkale> I don't think I should take that change
<arunkale> chance*
<jhutchins> arunkale: You could take a look at what files it's done (I've done multiple upgrades recently, does ubuntu tell you?), see if there's anything system-critica.
* jhutchins whacks his L key with a mallet.
<mrgv> here i was expecting out of the box (or a simple single installl) to get desktop hardware effects and it turns out i'll have settle for just getting my video card working with a little luck..
<chemicalvamp> whats with your L key?
<arunkale> thanks, but I think i'll just wait. i'd rather not screw this up!
<arunkale> thanks for the help guys
<jhutchins> chemicalvamp: I think it may have had more of it's share of bourbon this evening.
<chemicalvamp> well wheres mine!?
<jhutchins> mrgv: Sorry, some of us don't think the 3d stuff should have been so prominently featured, we don't think it's even at beta stage yet.
<jhutchins> chemicalvamp: I think the L key got it.
<chemicalvamp> i see hehe
<arunkale> system critica sounds pretty cool, though
<arunkale> could be the name of a band
<jhutchins> arunkale: How long so far?
<mrgv> jjhutchins: how about a single package install at least? i would gladly settle for it.  i don't even have my graphics card working at all.
<arunkale> when you're being interviewed on tv, you could just say "actually, it's a funny story. my keyboard had a little too much bourbon..."
<arunkale> jhutchins: 'fetching file 37 of 815'
<mardi> anyone know of a networkable RPG game for linux?
<jhutchins> arunkale: Which is understandable, most keyboards can't handle much bourbon at all.
<jhutchins> arunkale: I mean time-wise?
<jhutchins> arunkale: 1.5 hours?
<arunkale> About 30-45 minutes, i think
<mrgv> i have an ati 1950pro and i tried installing the proprietary drivers but they don't seem to get along with new xorg version..?
<chemicalvamp> arunkale its downloading?
<jhutchins> Ok, I have one report from an earlier upgrade that was 1.5 hours, I'd give it three max.
<mrgv> the drivers installed fine on last kubuntu version..
<arunkale> chemicalvamp: yes
<anakim> e aew galera
<anakim> hello i'm from brazil
<jhutchins> mrgv: That's the thing about alpha-grade sofware, one day it works, the next it doesn't.  Can you revert to the OS drivers?
<anakim> How to update my Kubuntu 6.06 Dapper Drake for 7.04, help-me
<arunkale> umm.. technically, i shouldn't have konversation open during upgrade, right
<chemicalvamp> arunkale @ what speed?
<jhutchins> arunkale: Nah, this is linux, you can do that.
<chemicalvamp> whats a good Ipod sync program?
<arunkale> chemicalvamp: it's fluctuating quite a bit.. from 3kb/s to 29kb/s
<jhutchins> arunkale: New estimate, 4 hrs.
<chemicalvamp> arunkale grab a snickers
<arunkale> for some time it was hovering at 35
<mshade> ls
<mshade> :)
<arunkale> Does anyone know if there's a 'PHP for Dummies' book?
<chemicalvamp> took me 6 hours total at a steady 60+
<mshade> Are the US apt repositories down?
<compilerwriter> arunkale Grab a Cuban robusto, and snifter of congac.
<mrgv> jhutchins: i have a gui going but on software so it's  a bit choppy.  the ati driver install doesn't continue bc it doesn't recognize the xorg version (seems to be newer than before..not sure why it wouldn't work..)
<arunkale> I mean, I pretty much know the basics, but I'd like to learn to write my own CMS
<jhutchins> mrgv: You may need to give it a few days.  Files on the mirrors are barely even verified yet, and the servers themselves are hammered.
<mrgv> i would have to downgrade the xorg to be able to install the ati drivers it seems?
<chemicalvamp> i would cancel the tool and download the live cd iso arunkale
<arunkale> what are your favourite things about feisty?
<chemicalvamp> its got alot of pimp stuff
<chemicalvamp> and i nice glitch with my wireless card :)
<arunkale> chemicalvamp: i guess i'll wait till it's done.. I have a windows partition as well, and if grub gets screwed, then all my valuable stuff is lost
<arunkale> what pimp stuff
<jhutchins> arunkale: It has such dynamic hardware detection that we're sure to have plenty of problems to troubleshoot here!
<compilerwriter> jhutchins I should have just downloaded the blasted torrent.  Adept did such a nice job in going from dapper to edgy.  So I went ahead and fired it up.  I also figured that I would help out the swarm, and lo adept is still working on the last 100 files and I have burned an iso disk from the torrent.
<mrgv> jlhutchins: wait a few days for what again? i'm not sure what you mean.
<chemicalvamp> arunkale if it hasnt finished downloading you got nothing to worry about
<arunkale> jhutchins: heh, you're scaring me
<arunkale> chemicalvamp: doesn't it download and install at the same time? will things get screwed if i cancel and reboot?
<chemicalvamp> arunkale it downloads, and then after everything is fetched it installs
<mshade> arunkale: no, the downloads run first
<jhutchins> arunkale: We'll have to see.  My two favorite distros released within two days of each other, I should be able to occupy myself any time I want.
<jhutchins> I can program a macro for the first few days that says "Mirror problems - give it time".
<arunkale> chemicalvamp: so i can just cancel it?
<jhutchins> Then I can do "I think they're working on that".
<shinobi> anyone have any ideas on using sql as backend to kaddressbook?
<jhutchins> Then I'll have to actually think.
<arunkale> chemicalvamp: what happens to all the downloaded files?
<jhutchins> good night an good luck!
<arunkale> chemicalvamp: and my sources.list
<chemicalvamp> if you get the fiesty-7.04 live cd it wont matter
<jhutchins> chemicalvamp: The CD will actually take longer than the install though.
* compilerwriter wonders what hath Ubuntu wrought.
<mrgv> how do i check my xorg version pls?
<chemicalvamp> jhutchins didnt for me
<chemicalvamp-afk> later ppl
<mrgv> nm, i was forgetting a capital x
<se7en> are there no updates i was on feisty beta and i thought 2day a lot of updates should come out ...
<arunkale> does feisty look more or less the same as edgy?
<acidBURN> yes
<mrgv> YES
<acidBURN> don't see allot of diff
<acidBURN> some bug fixes...
<sstchur> I just upgraded to Feisty, and it crash right at the very end of the install (during remove obsolete software I think) -- Most everything seems okay anyway, but KNetworkmanager won't load for me anymore, so I no longer have a wireless conneciton.  What can I do about this?
<acidBURN> eye candy
<arunkale> what are the new packages?
<acidBURN> I ask that same question
* Jucato directs arunkale and acidBURN to the Kubuntu 7.04 release announcement for some of the changes
<mrgv> arunkale: it looks like the bootup logo was updated.. i'm sure there are other changes too.
<arunkale> Jucato: was just checking that out :)
<Jucato> arunkale: what are the new packages? you'd have to investigate those one by one if you want to find out
<hitmanWilly> lets see, kde 3.5.6, k3b 1.0, amarok updates, etc..
<acidBURN> well, been running the beta feisty, still can't update via the archives...
<hitmanWilly> plus the new kernel
<hitmanWilly> acidBURN, its actually probably already updated
<hitmanWilly> acidBURN, the repos for the dev and release are the same ones
<RawSewage> how is Kubuntu coming along
<Jucato> acidBURN: if you've been updating daily until 2 or 3 days ago, then you have not problem
<RawSewage> I dont understand why Kubuntu isnt the top distro
<RawSewage> oh well, enough of that
* Jucato shrugs
<acidBURN> still broadcom wireless 43xx doesn't work out of the box
<giovani> RawSewage: Kubuntu is somewhat unpolished compared to Ubuntu
<hendaus> hiya
<giovani> that's mostly due to the much smaller team and development efforts
<acidBURN> ture
<hendaus> can anyone help me how to creat a torrent movie and uoload it on a website please?
<mardi> anyone know of a networkable RPG game for linux?
<RawSewage> I have a reply, but I wont go into that here
<acidBURN> it would appear that DELL is now going to ship linux unbuntu with there systems.
<giovani> acidBURN: where'd you hear that?
<RawSewage> sigh...
<acidBURN> via news link..
<giovani> interesting
<RawSewage> this needs to stop
<acidBURN> you might find it on google news now..
<giovani> what needs to stop?
<RawSewage> Kubuntu needs to be pushed as the main before it's too late
<Jucato> acidBURN: it's is still not certain what distro Dell will ship with. there is not definite announcement yet
<acidBURN> yes there is..
<giovani> Dell already ships RedHat Enterprise, doesn't it?
<acidBURN> Mr. Dell is using it in his home
<hendaus> helpers!! can anyone help me how to creat a torrent movie and uoload it on a website please?
<hitmanWilly> acidBURN, the dell and ubuntu bigwigs won't confirm anything just yet...
<giovani> hendaus: that's really not relevant to kubuntu in any way
<Jucato> acidBURN: the fact that he uses it at home doesn't mean that Dell will ship with Ubuntu. the fact is that there is no "definite" announcement yet
<RawSewage> I'll be angry if they choose Ubuntu and not Kubuntu
<hendaus> giovani,  coz i am using ktorrent and i register on a website of torrents and i want to upload a movie there
<giovani> hendaus: discuss the uploading of torrents with that website ... that has nothing to do with your OS
<RawSewage> but. of course, they will
<giovani> I don't know if ktorrent supports creating torrents -- if they do, I'm sure it's in the documentation, or is relatively straightforward
<acidBURN> hey, here a link that said Dell is going to use unbuntu http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,1759,2115645,00.asp
<Jucato> giovani: you might want to ask in ktorrent's forums then
<giovani> Jucato: I don't think you meant to address that to me
<RawSewage> I didnt have to disable IPV6 in Feisty
<giovani> Jucato: maybe hendaus
<Jucato> acidBURN: what line/sentence indicates that Dell will be selling pre-installed Ubuntu systems?
<RawSewage> I wonder why
<Jucato> giovani: oh yeah sorry
<Jucato> hendaus: you might want to ask in ktorrent's forums then
<magnus_> acidBURN: It doesn't say Dell will use Ubuntu, it only says that Michael Dell is using it on his personal computer.
<insmod> what does "export INTEL_BATCH"  do on google they say  export INTEL_BATCH=1 boost performance i tried export INTEL_BATCH=4 and got better reuslts
<hitmanWilly> RawSewage, im guessing it handles it better at the kernel level
<RawSewage> Is Goobuntu based on GNOME or KDE
<acidBURN> Click here to read more about Dell's plans to release desktops and laptops with Linux pre-installed.
<acidBURN> its right there
<hendaus> Jucato, i have movies and i need to creat them to upload it on a website, i dont know what is tracker like what should i type there?
<acidBURN> Well, its good in one way.... ubuntu will take the lead over the others.
<Jucato> hendaus: again, it's not a Kubuntu-related issue. you'll have to research about that someplace else
<hendaus> Jucato,  lol ok thanx anyway
<Skrotffs> acidBURN: In that article it says "For example, we do not know at this time which Linux distributionor distributionsit will be supporting"
<shenmue> RawSewage: What's Goobuntu though?
<Jucato> acidBURN: yes. it says "with Linux pre-installed" not "with Ubuntu pre-installed". Ubuntu is not the only Linux distro
<RawSewage> shenmue, what they use at Google
<acidBURN> Stay tune...
<RawSewage> Google uses a modified Ubuntu
<Jucato> RawSewage: Goobuntu, as a distro does not really exist. They use Ubuntu and tweak it to their needs
<Jucato> (much like any office or user would)
<RawSewage> Im sure it exists at Google
<shenmue> RawSewage: It really exist?
<RawSewage> yes
<giovani> Jucato: you have any idea where I could get some real help with a live cd problem in feisty? the forums and this irc channel haven't really had any responses
<Jucato> RawSewage: we're talking about a distribution, not an in-house system. so as a distribution, there is not Goobuntu
<acidBURN> don't you think Mark, will do whatever, to take a bigger pieces of pie from windows...
<RawSewage> ok
<Jucato> giovani: what sort of problem
<giovani> Jucato: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414249
<shenmue> RawSewage: cool, any screenshots?
<compilerwriter> Halelujah!  I am finally in the installation phase, only 1 hour 52 minutes left to go.
<RawSewage> http://images.google.com/images?svnum=10&um=1&hl=en&q=goobuntu&btnG=Search+Images
<hitmanWilly> well, if Dell starts installing ubu, they'll most likely pick up the corporate support, which would dump a LOT of funds into ubu's bank accts
<shinobi> kadressbook + SQL ideas anyone?
<acidBURN> yes...
<hitmanWilly> which would probably go into more R&D, advertising, etc..
<Jucato> acidBURN, hitmanWilly: http://derstandard.at/?url=/?id=2845484%26_index=3 straigh from Mark himself
<lavid> good interview
<Jucato> giovani: hm... sorry no idea either :(
<giovani> Jucato: yeah, it's kind of a problem I would assume only developers could assist with ... I was hoping I could get in contact with some of them here
<acidBURN> you have to look at it from a global aspect, the world of computers has change, closed end os is dead
<Dr_willis> i dont think that computers will ever catch on
<acidBURN> well from that article there more going on... he is hold his tongue per say...
<Jucato> that has very little to do with your statement that it's final that Dell will ship with Ubuntu
<RawSewage> computers are the 21st century hacky sack
<acidBURN> there a story, not publish that dell will fund some money
* Jucato shrugs... getting offtopic really
<hitmanWilly> and with vista being the flaming pile of crap it is, Shuttleworth might have half a chance
<acidBURN> to get this going
<acidBURN> yes, anti-MS
<insmod> anyone know a fix for usplash on laptops
<hitmanWilly> but i digress...
<acidBURN> in what
<chino> when my freind opens up a terminal he says he dont get a prompt it just hangs...
<hitmanWilly> just pulling myself back ontopic
<hitmanWilly> :)
<acidBURN> k
<chino> is there some type of issue with the dam kernel or something
<acidBURN> just think, I used to run cp/m, DOS, OS/2, Window NT, Unix, Mac, and NOW linux
<Skrotffs> Dr_willis: A professor at my university acctually wrote a book a couple of years ago predicting that the internet was just a dying fad :)
<Jucato> chino: in Konsole or Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<acidBURN> well, there some truth in that
<chino> i think its all prompts... maybe it bash ... idk
<acidBURN> it was supposed to be for research
<luckyone_> Happy Feisty Day everyone!!!!
<Dr_willis> I just finished Jules Vernns 2000leagues under the sea.. amazing where he was right.. and amazing where he was wrong. :)
<arunkale> acidBURN: nothing ever lasts as it was 'intended to be'
<Jucato> chino: if it's Ctrl+Alt+Fn only, then it might be an issue with X or the kernel
<acidBURN> here here
<hitmanWilly> verne did predict the nuclear submarine with amazing accuracy
* Jucato raises the !offtopic flag
<acidBURN> long live amiga
<hitmanWilly> ok, ok...:)
<ferger> chicken
<Jucato> post-release hours/days aren't usually a good time to go offtopic in here... :)
<chino> i think its the kernel... its the only other time i've seen these types of problems
<RawSewage> how do you rename your computer
<hitmanWilly> RawSewage, /etc/hosts iirc
<Dr_willis> actually i dont think thats right hitmanWilly
<RawSewage> hitmanWilly, ty
<giovani> RawSewage: use the "hostname" command
<Dr_willis> cat /etc/hostname
<Dr_willis> kubuntu
<Jucato> you can do it from System Settings I think
<acidBURN> I wish kubuntu was higher on distrowatch list
<Dr_willis> yea - theres the editing the /etc/ files way. then theres the gui way. :)
<codepoet> While trying to install unified linux drivers for my samsung printer, I get: "ERROR: HARDWARE_PLATFORM undefined, execution aborted" - any idea what I can do?
<giovani> "sudo hostname yourhostnamehere" is how you set it
<hitmanWilly> ok, nm, hostname sounds right
<Dr_willis> acidBURN,  download it 10000000 times. :)
<acidBURN> opps
<acidBURN> disk full
<RawSewage> ok
<shinobi> started feisty install
<Dr_willis> wget kubuntu.iso > /dev/null :)
<hitmanWilly> lol
<acidBURN> I think the next version of kubuntu will have KDE 4 all the way
<Skrotffs> Not by default it wont
<hitmanWilly> how is kde 4 coming along, anyway?
<Jucato> acidBURN: probably not. but we're still discussing it
<Skrotffs> Jucato: Isn't the next kubuntu release LTS?
<Dr_willis> 'when its done' :)
<acidBURN> your kiding
<Jucato> Skrotffs: no
<chino> hey hey
<Skrotffs> ah
<chino> i dont have grub
<Jucato> Skrotffs: next LTS will probably be 8.04. but that's still to be discussed
<chino> can someone tell methe command i can tell my freind to use for grub ... so he can ese what boot options he "would" have if he rebooted ?
<Skrotffs> In that case I guess its feasible :>
<dboy> Any links to sites with good terminal shortcuts?  (noob to all linux distros)  Just wondering something out there better and more noob friendly
<hitmanWilly> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<RawSewage> that sucks that Ubuntu gets a 1-click Compiz but we dont
<Skrotffs> feisty+1 is in ~6 months, right?
<acidBURN> here here
<Dr_willis> RawSewage,  where?  i dident see it.
<Jucato> (because we don't install Compiz by default)
<Jucato> Skrotffs: yes. 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon
<acidBURN> I think that one click is from linspire
<Jucato> Dr_willis: in System menu
<hitmanWilly> Skrotffs, if they keep to their announced schedule
<Dr_willis> heh. so it takes 2 clicks? :)
<RawSewage> Dr_willis, apparently it's in System - Preferences - Effects or something on ubuntu
<DaSkreech> bewerk beltoon
<Jucato> acidBURN: no. there's a special utility to enable Compiz on Ubuntu
<DaSkreech> kies
<Jucato> Dr_willis: make that 3 clicks? :D
<acidBURN> what is it?
<Dr_willis> Ok. under the gnome system/preferances tool?
<RawSewage> I think so
<DaSkreech> rekenmachine
<Jucato> actually 4 because you have to  click o the checkbox
<info_> emerald
<Jucato> DaSkreech: ??
<RawSewage> you need to click to close the System preferences window too
<acidBURN> jucato: what the utility
* Dr_willis runs gnome-control-center
<Skrotffs> hitmanWilly: Well, both Gusty and KDE 4 are due the same month, but I bet they're worried about incorporating a new major version that soon..
<Dr_willis> Ok - THATS majorly changed. :)
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<Jucato> acidBURN: in GNOME's System menu. forgot the exact name/location
<Jucato> Dr_willis: yes. 2.18 change
<Jucato> Skrotffs: exactly.
<RawSewage> Skrotffs, it's called Gutsy, so maybe they will
<acidBURN> but not in kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Jucato: i'm trying to figure out what language that is
<RawSewage> it would take guts to put KDE 4 in Kubuntu right away
<hitmanWilly> Skrotffs, if they go LTS, probably not
<Jucato> Skrotffs: also we can't really be sure if KDE 4.0 will really be released by October
<Dr_willis> heh - on checking 'enable' effects.. ALMOST worked!
<acidBURN> jucato: but not in kubuntu
<Dr_willis> its got wiggley minimizing windows.. now. under kde. but no window decor. heh
<DaSkreech> RawSewage: most likely not going to happen
<DaSkreech> RawSewage: as I see it we will ship two CDS
<Jucato> acidBURN: yes. we know that already. like I said, it's only on Ubuntu, because we don't have Compiz installed by default on Kubuntu
<codepoet> omg... I clicked "New Printer", and ubuntu found my network printer and the drivers and everything on it's own! HOW COOL IS THAT!
<DaSkreech>  one with KDE4 and one with KDE3
<Skrotffs> Jucato: I predict that it won't.. KDE 4 has seriously overhauled and new libs that needs testing and lots of it..
<RawSewage> DaSkreech, that would be weird
<acidBURN> jucato: can it be install?
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis, i had the same problem, enable ARGBGLXVisuals
<Dr_willis> codepoet,  ive never been that lucky. i gotta enter th eprinters ip# :) or use the rather brain dead scan the network tool.
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis, at least for nvidia cards
<Jucato> acidBURN: COmpiz, yes. the tool to enable it, no
<Dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  enable that where? xorg.conf eh?
* Jucato goes for lunch now
<codepoet> Dr_willis: haha, yeah I gotta do that in windows (even with samsung's printer tool!)
<acidBURN> jucato: dam, always something
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis, yup, or nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals
<DaSkreech> RawSewage: how?
<Dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  gotta love that tool. :)
<hitmanWilly> :)
<PP188> one doubt help me: when i going to update to feisty, and my edgy was x64, it OS update to x64, automaticly? please
<Dr_willis> well guess i gotta restart the X server now.. BRB.
<DaSkreech> anyone knows what language kies is ?
<RawSewage> DaSkreech, 2 Kubuntu CDs for one release
<DaSkreech> RawSewage: I don't think it would be on release
<Dr_willis> Ok. Now i got da wiggly windows! wee. :)
<RawSewage> lol
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis, it worked?
<Dr_willis> and the whole system seems more sluggish now.
<Dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  yep. its working
<Skrotffs> Dr_willis: Welcome to the magic of compiz/beryl ;)
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis, fixed that myself today :)
<chino> he says he dont get a prompt at tty either
<Dr_willis> checked those options in that gnome-control-panel thing. did that command to fix the xorg.conf, alt-ctrl-bs. and BAM!
<PP188> one doubt help me: when i going to update to feisty, and my edgy was x64, it OS update to x64, automaticly? please
<Dr_willis> not that i really know what beryl/compwiz features are worth messing with
<DaSkreech> RawSewage: it would be KDE3 on release two weeks later KDE4 goes legal to hunt We get a KDE4 ISO and then 6 months to make the next full release KDE4untu
<hitmanWilly> PP188, yes it will update to the next version of what you are already running
<Skrotffs> transparency, animations and the expose function. Perhaps the rotating cube as well, if you use virtual desktops
<PP188> hitmanWilly: thanks man
<hitmanWilly> np
<Skrotffs> Dr_willis: of course, every pimped out desktop needs the "burning windows"-effect enabled when minimizing and closing windows.. *sigh*
<hitmanWilly> if you've got the power, why not?
<Dr_willis> Skrotffs,  yea. seeing that. :)  I do also recall trying that Mettis (mettiss?) mandriva live cd. that had some neat features. but they were not using Beryl. they were using som eother sort of enhanced desktop.
<Dr_willis> googling for beryl now - to see what to play with.
<Skrotffs> there are lots of plugins.. most of them proof-of-concept
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis, the zoom out when turning the cube rocks
<acidBURN> well, got to jet...........................
<shinobi> so what is the verdict on feisty - beryl/compiz and how to install
<Dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  oh? seeing the cube as i change desktops. not noticing any zoom out
<PP188> hey, is screelets is nice?
<shinobi> dr_willis you have to set that
<Dr_willis> aha. ya mean hit alt-ctrl - left/right to change.. and down to zoom out to a filmstrip thang.
<Dr_willis> or ya mean somthing else. :)
<shinobi> dr_willis you can set a zoom factor for the 3d cube
<bradydavis> dude im vnc'ed into this guys computer and he is not getting a console
<Dr_willis> yea - trying to figure out where that beryl control panel is at now.
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis, its one of the settings to zoom out on it
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis, beryl-manager
<Skrotffs> Try burning windows combined with motion blur, wobbly windows, raindrops on your desktop and some wild saturation values. =)
<pl0xy> How can I get libdvdcss2?
<Skrotffs> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  heh - that wasent installed.
<Dr_willis> Nice how the command said "use sudo apt-get install .... yadda yadda" to install it.
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis, it doesn't by default for some reason
<Dr_willis> wonder how its doing that.
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis, i think it uses the apt-cache database
<Dr_willis> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Tips/Default_Commands  there we go..
<hitmanWilly> yet another thing i like about feisty
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: mettise
<Skrotffs> Whats more important; how's the support for blob drivers (mainly nVidia) and easy installation of codecs in kubuntu?
<Skrotffs> feisty that is. All the pics I've seen are from ubuntu
<DaSkreech> anyone knows what language rekenmachine is ?
<hitmanWilly> Skrotffs, pretty good, esp nvidia
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  yea thats it.. looked promising.. but with beryl i doubt if it takes off. :(
<hitmanWilly> Skrotffs, plus they have a meta package that'll install all the restricted formats
<Dr_willis> Super-key+Right-click Zoom in once - Hmm.. they mean that Ugly 'windows' key?
<Skrotffs> I've also got a intel pro/wireless 3945abg card in my machine, is that binaryblobbed as well?
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis, heh, i put a little tux sticker over mine :)
<Dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  i dont even have one. i got an old - heavy clicky ibm keyboard.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> ps2 even
<hitmanWilly> nice, the classics rock
<Skrotffs> Nothing says "im a rocker" like a 1985 IBM keyboard =)
<Dr_willis> i cant even apt-get install beryl-manager its stuck at 0% - all the others users are hogging the bandwith! heh
<Dr_willis> Skrotffs,  and those 'DasKeyboard Blank Keyboard Users' are just Wanna-Bee's!
<Dr_willis> :)
<hitmanWilly> lol, probably not the best day to try it :)
<Skrotffs> Dr_willis: yeah, damn posers
<hitmanWilly> well, there's always the DVORAK users...
<Skrotffs> hippies
<Dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  the less said about THOSE the better. :)
<Dr_willis> Just dont make eye contact with them.
<Dr_willis> :)
<hitmanWilly> lol
<hyperspace> kubuntu minimal upgrade from cd, need to reboot and provide anything special at the first menu screen?
<Dr_willis> Hmm some of the Beryl Key's conflict with the kde keys dont they. the F7 -F9 stuff i think
<igi> anybody had any problems with this distro-upgrade tool?
<Skrotffs> Dr_willis: beryl in general conflicts with KDE :p
<Dr_willis> Ill just use it with WindowMaker then! :)
<Skrotffs> All the l33t kids use blackbox, don't you know?
<hitmanWilly> beryl with WM, that would be interesting
<RawSewage> I have no problems with Feisty, although I did have to edit the conf file to add my monitor and resolutions
<DaSkreech> kwin_composite for the win
<kalorin`> eeeewwww, transparent glowing windows!
<Dr_willis> I do like that Move to the top-right-click and the windows all sort of thumbnail.
<Skrotffs> DaSkreech: Thats right.
<Skrotffs> Am I the only one checking in on the svn repository almost every day? :|
<dboy> yea resolutions for me on feisty are messed up
<dboy> I'll have to learn how to edit the conf file like you then to get it fixed
<RawSewage> you need to find your monitor specs
<RawSewage> refresh rates, vertical and horizonal
<Whiz2> I'm using my Kubuntu computer as a dedicated web server, and I have some php pages on it. one of the features of the php pages is php mail. is there a special module or configuration i need to set in order for php mail to work?
<shinobi> feisty install has hung at 85%
<kalorin`> can someone explain to me what the point of transparent windows are if they only show all the way back to the background?
<shinobi> installed openoffice.org-java-common
<kalorin`> I want to see the iwindows in the middle
<RawSewage> shinobi, probably downloading language packs or something.  servers are being hammered today
<hitmanWilly> shinobi, the servers are packed right now
<RawSewage> I propose that the first day of a release should be torrents only
<shinobi> RawSewage - Thanks, good point. i should have stayed offline for the install i guess
<hitmanWilly> shinobi, i just tried to get a 300k file, after 5 mins gave up
<shinobi> hitmanWilly that bad huh
<lavid> so, how do i get programs to run when KDE starts up? like an xmodmap or something
<kalorin`> uggg
<kalorin`> time to hit the sack
<hitmanWilly> shinobi, yeah, that bad
<shinobi> lavid - home/xxx/.kde/Autostart
<lavid> shinobi: thanks
<Whiz2> no one here knows about php mail?
<shinobi> lavid put link or copy kmenu item in there
<hitmanWilly> shinobi, i just have an executable startup script in there myself
<shinobi> hitmanWilly I noticed that if you are lazy and just copy them out of kmenu editor, it just creates .dektop links without any of the other definitions
<hitmanWilly> huh, that's kinda cool
<RawSewage> you can right-click in the folder
<shinobi> hitmanWilly I make my own, like you, but i guess for many people they wanna drag and drop
<RawSewage> Add New
<RawSewage> Create New -- Link to
<hitmanWilly> whatever works
<RawSewage> yes
<shinobi> so i'm still stuck at 85% is this gonna be a failure? anyway to make it get on with installing without any online updates?
<RawSewage> no
<DaSkreech> anyone knows what language taal is ?
<RawSewage> just wait
<zxagent> hello everybody
<shinobi> taal is language in dutch i think
<DaSkreech> ah
<DaSkreech> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<khatahn> is there a way to disable the icon englargement / fading out animation in feisty that appears when clicking on desktop icons?
<matrix> hi, since the last feisty updates playing videos with mplayer freezes my ui. when i use x11 output it works. Why is that?
<RawSewage> yes
<RawSewage> Configure Panel
<RawSewage> Appearance -  at the top
<Rictoo> where is soces.list again?
<Rictoo> sources*
<Skrotffs> /etc/apt/
<hitmanWilly> Rictoo, /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_willis> !find Kiba-dock
<Rictoo> thanks
<ubotu> Package/file kiba-dock does not exist in feisty
<RawSewage> Themes need to be cleaned up and centralized
<RawSewage> for KDE
<DaSkreech> shinobi: thanks
<RawSewage> seems like every theme has its own installation instructions
<shinobi> DaSkreech - was that right?
<Dr_willis> RawSewage,  'themes' under kde - can be rather complex.
<shinobi> Dr_willis right, can be tricky, lots of differnt things to set right o that a theme works
<DaSkreech> No idea but it's a path
<RawSewage> Dr_willis, it's good that theres lots of choices
<hitmanWilly> KDE doesn't really have any built in 'themes', the various themes just set up specific options
<Dr_willis> RawSewage,  not just that theres a lot of choices.. its tht the 'themeing system' can use executables to do some very custome things. Its not just a collection of images for a theme. :)
<matrix> i'd love to be able to play videos like before. x11 output doesn't allow fullscreen
<Dr_willis> Yea even the term 'theme' gets a bit overused.
<shinobi> hat theme setting does the style but not the window decoration, that confuses me
<Whiz2> My installation of libapache2-mod-php5 is the most current version, but my php mail isn't working. (No one receives mail sent through php mail at all) can someone tel me what i need to do to configure it to work properly?
<khatahn> matrix: do you have the proper display drivers in use?
<RawSewage> plus theres no link to Theme Manager anywhere
<RawSewage> you have to manually type kthememanager
<flaccid> Whiz2: #php
<Whiz2> flaccid: tyvm
<hitmanWilly> RawSewage, kcontol is still there, just hidden
<shinobi> in general how come people use system settings not kcontrol?
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm loving the automatic codec installation
<RawSewage> that didnt work for me
<flaccid> np
<RawSewage> I tried to play an mp3, and Amarok asked me if I wanted the coded, and I clicked, and it crashed
<se7en> Daisuke_Ido: how doese that work
<shinobi> woohoo! 97% - cleaning up
<hitmanWilly> RawSewage, you can apt-get ubuntu-restricted-extras to install all of that
<Rictoo> hehe, nice, shinobi
<Rictoo> =p
<nbcb> hi i'm downloading kubuntu 7.04 now.. but what's the difference between desktop and alternate cd? which to choose?
<Rictoo> I'm about to start it right now =p
<RawSewage> hitmanWilly, not kubuntu?
<shinobi> one has desktop, one is text install
<RawSewage> I just did the old  libxine-extracodecs
<hitmanWilly> RawSewage, no, same package for both
<RawSewage> what else does restricted-extras have
<nbcb> do u mean alternate have no gui install?
<hitmanWilly> RawSewage, kubuntu is ubuntu with kde vice gnome
<just-this-time> \o
<Dr_willis> RawSewage,  i always put that SYstemSettings Icon on the Panel first thing. Its under the 'add applets to panel' menu.
<just-this-time> !networking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shinobi> nbcb if you know what you're doing, i like the alternate cds, just using that one right now
<Rictoo> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<RawSewage> Dr_willis, Yeah, I usually do that too.  that has a Theme link
<matrix> khatahn: i have nvidia drivers. quite happy with those as now even the twien view settup ui they provide works.
<shinobi> booting now- that was about 40 minutes even with the slow downloads
<just-this-time> guys after imaging what to  do to bring eth0 up on new machine? different netcard  ofcourse
<Dr_willis> There needs to be a hard look at some of this stuff like that. and some logically moved/tweaked stuff. :) but thats proberly going to be in KDE4
<hitmanWilly> RawSewage, mp3, libdvdcss3, flash, java, etc
<nbcb> so alternate = plain text installation menu, no option to choose to install in gui ? and desktop version = gui installation with no option to choose text base installation?
<RawSewage> hitmanWilly, oh cool
<bigdad1e> how do i get the wireless card in my laptop to work? i just installed kubuntu the newest version amd64 bit on my laptop but cvant get it to connect to any of my internet
<khatahn> matrix: ah, well, -vo xv _should_ work with those
<just-this-time> lspci shows me intel onboard 82562ez 10/100
<Dr_willis> nbcb,  desktop = live cd + a fancy installer.. also. :)
<nbcb> oic.. ok i like fancy
<hitmanWilly> RawSewage, you still have to run the script installed with libdvdcss3 to play copy protected dvds tho
<matrix> khatahn: i will try again. if my system crashes you will see me leave ;)
<Dr_willis> nbcb,  fancy looking. :) but i find the alternative cd installer more 'clear'
<RawSewage> I just realized something.  I didnt have to edit sources to allow libxine-extracodecs to install
<khatahn> matrix: it crashes the whole system? that's not nice :/
<RawSewage> no multiverse editing
<shinobi> Dr_willis nbcb - agree with that, alternate is kinda minimalist but useful
<nbcb> Dr_willis: if i have problem with loading up the desktop (graphics card problem) then i have to use alternate right?
<bigdad1e> how do i get my internet working on my laptop?
<Dr_willis> RawSewage,  heh -  yep. i noticed that also. I wonder if the time that totem or whatever wanted the codecs it edited that.
<shinobi> feisty is up!
<hitmanWilly> !wireless
<matrix> khatahn: it crashed my x system. had hard time to switch to console. with -vo xv it work
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dr_willis> nbcb,  if you have gfx problem with the live cd.. hmmm..  thats a bad sign. :)
<RawSewage> Dr_willis, possible
<matrix> khatahn: now i wounder why it crahes if i give no parameter to mplayer
<hitmanWilly> bigdad1e, follow the link from ubotu
<khatahn> matrix: hmm.. well, just configure it in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<nbcb> so..what's new in 7.04?
<Dr_willis> nbcb,  about everything. :)
<matrix> khatahn: is there any quality draw back by using xv when videos are scalled to full screen size? or doesn't the quality when resizing depend on the vo setting?
<Dr_willis> Ok. im sick of the wiggly windows beryl stuff. :)
<matrix> which is the currently supported way to start beryl with kde? gnome has a menu entry, right?
<hitmanWilly> matrix, so does kde
<hitmanWilly> matrix, beryl-manager
<Dr_willis> of course kubuntu dosent isntall several of the beryl related files by default - is one issue i noticed
<dwhite> I am using the 7.04 Beta - do I have to change anything with repositories etc. or am I now set for the release? any docs I should read?
<Dr_willis> dwhite,  i  just do a apt-get update, apt-get upgrade
<khatahn> matrix: the quality takes a hit always when scaling is involved, but xv should be the best option. and anyway, the scaling quality depends more on how mplayer does it, xv is just a method of displaying the output mplayer produces
<RawSewage> dist-upgrade
<Dr_willis> dwhite,  but at this time the servers are all getting hammered...
<hitmanWilly> dwhite, if you've updated in the last couple days, you're not running the beta anymore
<RawSewage> oh nm
<Dr_willis> i updated yesterday about midnight
<matrix> khatahn: thx for the detailed explanation
<shinobi> sources.list for feisty? how close to my edgy list can this be for the non-standard repos? (medibuntu etc..)
<user_> after imaging network interface went to eth1 as if eth0 is another card
<dwhite> thanx Dr_willis  - I wasn't getting anything new for the last day - was concered - will just continue
<matrix> hitmanWilly: when i execute beryl-manager in the konsole i loose my window decorations
<user_> confusing a bit I want network interface back from eth1 to eth0 where to look pls ?
<matrix> hitmanWilly: and give this information over and over in the output
<matrix> hitmanWilly: beryl: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<hitmanWilly> matrix: running an nvidia card?
<matrix> hitmanWilly: yes with nvidia
<shinobi> is it fair to say today is not a great day to be doing an upgrade
<shinobi> unless you have boundless patience
<hitmanWilly> matrix: sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals
<madmike> all upgraded ... why is it that beer and linux go so good togeather?
<hitmanWilly> matrix: then restart x
<DaSkreech> shinobi: Whoot! thanks
<shinobi> DaSkreech was it?
<DaSkreech> shinobi: yup
<shinobi> DaSkreech cool
<user_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bigdad1e> ok now i did everything i could to get my wireless working.. but when i click enable wireless from admin mode it turns on the right back off
<bigdad1e> what do i do?
<shinobi> bigdad1e you may have to edit the interfaces to only show the lo, knetwork manager and the system setting for network don't play nice
<bigdad1e> and how would i go about doing that?
<shinobi> i avoid that system setting network panel totally
<bigdad1e> i just bought my laptop today it came with vista but i cant handle windows anymore
<shinobi> bigdad1e sorry: is this a broadcom card?
<bigdad1e> i dont know how would i find out?
<RawSewage> can I install the Restricted Devices Manager in Kubuntu to install nvidia drivers
<bigdad1e> yes it is
<bigdad1e> it is broadcom
<shinobi> bigdad1e okay, did you do any special install steps yet?
<hitmanWilly> RawSewage, yeah, anything you can install in ubuntu, you can install in kubuntu
<RawSewage> hitmanWilly, but will it work in KDE
<bigdad1e> no i havent
<user_> ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE -- good for beryl -compiz ?
<hitmanWilly> RawSewage, it'll just bring some gnome dependencies with it
<shinobi> bigdad1e there are two approaches as far as i can tell with this, the fwcutter route and the ndiswrapper route
<RawSewage> hitmanWilly, ok ty
<shinobi> i have most success with the ndiswrapper route
<bigdad1e> ok
<hitmanWilly> RawSewage, and yes, anything that works in gnome works in kde and vice versa
<shinobi> bigdad1e let me find the useful link
<bigdad1e> ok
<bigdad1e> thanks
<nonuda> any1 here used gambas?
<shinobi> bigdad1e can't find the link, and i think it was confusing anyway
<shinobi> bigdad1e but basically
<arunkale> where is my sources.list located
<shinobi> remove the fwcutter43xx pacakge
<bigdad1e> ok. now what do i do? can u walk me through it?
<shinobi> bigdad1e add ndiswrapper 1.8
<arunkale> I'm planning to cancel my Feisty upgrade
<arunkale> It's taking too long
<shinobi> bigdad1e (using adept, or synaptic, or apt-get or whatever)
<bigdad1e> i cant get any packages from online. its wont even let me connect through ethernet
<bigdad1e> im on my desktop right now
<arunkale> Will my sources.list be modified, if i cancel it now will everything work on rebooting?
<shinobi> bigdad1e ooh, bad...that's tricky, you coukd manually download all the files and put them on a cd or usb drive i guess
<shinobi> bigdad1e but no network access at all makes things tricky, can you not get an ethernet connection up?
<bigdad1e> nope
<bigdad1e> it will say conected but will not connect
<dani> hy fiesty recoginzes my bcm 43xx(4209) mini pci lan wirless card, the lan wired works fine but wireless can't search for ssid's and it won't even connect to the one i configure manually
<arunkale> can i cancel my feisty upgrade? anyone?
<dani> so can any body help me configure it using windows drivers and ndiswrapper
<shinobi> bigdad1e okay, well, you may have to go to the repos and get your ndiswrapper 1.8 and any dependencies by hand then
<hitmanWilly> arunkale, unless it's actually started installing packages, not just downloading, then yes
<dani> apt get can't find ndiswrapper and i edit universal repos in fiesty like it was 6.10
<bigdad1e> damn
<compilerwriter> I am back from a few difficulties with the upgrade, mostly caused by my utilizing XDMCP
<shinobi> bigdad1e luckily feisty has knetwork manager already so only ndiswrapper 1.8, it only has a few dependencies
<compilerwriter> so far so good.
<MuJ> it's feisty
<hitmanWilly> brb all
<bigdad1e> feisty is a pain in my a$$ shoulda stuck with drappy
<Taladan> After my upgrade to feisty, I'm getting an error that I'm missing libapt-pkg-libc6.4-6-3.53  anyone know how I can resolve this?
<shinobi> bigdad1e my feisty i just instaled five minutes ago is giving me ethernet access no worries, was about to install my broadcom card anyway so i could have given you a guide
<Taladan> I've tried apt-get install -f but I get errors
<arunkale> it says 'system could be in an unusable state if you cancel the upgrade'
<arunkale> will it modify my sources.list or any other important files?
<bigdad1e> i just installed mine 5 mins ago too..lol but thanks
<shinobi> bigdad1e strange - is your enet card funny? or the connection type?
<dani> whats the password for root user in fiesty
<dani> and how do i change to root or super user
<shinobi> dani you don't
<Taladan> muahahaha!  I cheated and got around it.  Swank.
<arunkale> where is the sources.list located
<shinobi> dani password is same as the user you created on install
<bigdad1e> no its a built in ethnet the connections just str8 cable
<giovani> dani: ubuntu has you use sudo command when you want to run things as root
<arunkale> got it
<giovani> if you really want to enable your root user bash login type "sudo passwd"
<giovani> and then choose a password for root
<giovani> the password sudo asks you for is your user's password
<dani> shinobi can u tell me how i can u tell me how to access my windows partition (sda 1) from kubuntu
<dani> giovani thx
<shinobi> dani is it fat32 or ntfs?
<dani> ntfs
<shinobi> dani okay, i think you should not try and write to it then
<giovani> shinobi: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#Windows
<giovani> I know it says edgy, but it's the proper way to set it up for feisty too
<bigdad1e> shinobi: ill brb im gonna try to fix it again
<giovani> dani: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_users_read_and_write_access
<shinobi> dani see giovani 's link
<giovani> that's probably the link he wants
<giovani> ntfs read/write by all users
<shinobi> giovani dani but i think writing to ntfs is bad
<arunkale> ok, my sources.list is changed to sources.list.distUpgrade and the new sources.list has all feisty repos
<giovani> sigh
<arunkale> how do i change things back to the way they were
<giovani> shinobi: it's not "bad" -- it's just not perfectly stable
<shinobi> giovani that's the same thing, if it mangles your base system, it's 'bad'
<dani> giovani: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222 should i change the hda to sda1
<shinobi> giovani but point taken
<giovani> shinobi: "not perfectly stable" doesn't mean "unstable"
<giovani> I use ntfs-3g on a daily basis
<shinobi> dani yes
<giovani> dani: whatever your system is ...
<dani> k thx
<shinobi> as per your drives
<shinobi> you may want to mount it somewhere other than that too
<giovani> you'll need to create /media/windows
<giovani> because that mountpoint doesn't exist by default
<dani> giovani k thx
<shinobi> dani and if you wanna make it read/write, then you may need to create it with the right permissions, or even just in your home directory
<giovani> well
<giovani> if he wants read/write, he needs the ntfs-3g packages
<matrix> looks like beryl is now starting. where do i start it per default? red something about kde auto start but i am not sure what/where it is? how to use it?
<shinobi> giovani do you have a useful sources.list suggestion for feisty media packages and so on
<giovani> shinobi: check the wiki?
<shinobi> giovani thanks
<giovani> matrix: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Autostart_for_Kubuntu
<giovani> googling is REALLY good :)
<dani> giovani i want to install ndiswrapper for my network card the lan works but not the wireless if its someway to fix without ndiswrapper if not where can i download from for kubuntu
<giovani> dani: I don't know what you're asking
<giovani> could you rephrase that?
<dani> giovani: install ndiswrapper for kubuntu
<giovani> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<giovani> dani: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
* giovani feels like a link-finding monkey
<Kubuntu-Noob> Kubuntu 6.10 comes with ndiswrapper allready in it edge eft
<Kubuntu-Noob> *edgy eft
<Kubuntu-Noob> and the alternate version  will run with < 192 MB of ram
<Kubuntu-Noob> just installed myself and trying to get my WG511 WiFi to work
<giovani> uhm
<giovani> ndiswrapper is not installed by default in 6.10
<Kubuntu-Noob> not?
<giovani> no
<Kubuntu-Noob> well I'm just a noob
<Kubuntu-Noob> what do I know
<Kubuntu-Noob> It seemed like it detected my card though.
<shinobi> dani is there not a ndiwrapper 1.9 package
<mikes1> atheros working in the final release/
<mikes1> ?
<shinobi> dani i have that one available on my brand new install with no changes to sources
<giovani> mikes1: atheros is well-supported in linux, no reason why it shouldn't be working -- are you experiencing problems?
<WillLuongo> What is the command to edit the default webbrowser?
<giovani> WillLuongo: it's in the KDE System Settings -- dig around
<who_> can somebody explain to me how to upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04?
<mikes1> giovani: feisty has been in the past ,Just wondering if it was fixed in the final
<Kubuntu-Noob> mine detected a wifi0 and an ath0 something or other when I installed to HD
<giovani> mikes1: feisty has been what?
<hitmanWilly> !upgrade > who_
<shinobi> Kubuntu-Noob it detects, but it can't run without the driver, which is not open
<Kubuntu-Noob> both were atheros somethings,  Is that the chipset
<Kubuntu-Noob> ok
<dani> does fiesty have ndiswrapper by default
<giovani> dani: no
<Kubuntu-Noob> so ndiswrapper -i <inf file>
<shinobi> Kubuntu-Noob not for atheros though only broadcom, atheros worked out the box for me
<Kubuntu-Noob> right?
<dani> where can i get the packages for kubuntu
<giovani> shinobi: ... what?
<shinobi> Kubuntu-Noob for braodcom yes
<who_> how do i upgrade?
<giovani> madwifi is atheros -- it's open source
<WillLuongo> giovani: The system settings doesn't do it. there is a console command somewhere that does it...
<dani> i found the ndiswrapper for ubuntu
<Kubuntu-Noob> so atheros is the WG511 chipset
<dani> but not kubuntu
<giovani> WillLuongo: the system settings DO do it -- that's how I have it configured
<Kubuntu-Noob> . . . in the PCMCIA card
<giovani> dani: kubuntu and ubuntu are the same system, kubuntu just includes kde packages
<shinobi> dani is this not the same thing
<dani> sorry i didn't know that it can run on kubuntu as well
<giovani> kubuntu isn't a different system
<giovani> kubuntu is ubuntu + kde, simple as that
<Kubuntu-Noob> without KDE does ubuntu have a GUI ?
<giovani> drivers are exactly the same, anything relating to non-kde stuff is exactly the same
<Kubuntu-Noob> or prompt only or something?
<giovani> Kubuntu-Noob: ubuntu's default gui is gnome
<mikes1> Kubuntu-Noob: yes
<JabberWokky> What package do I install to add more bandwidth to the mirror servers?  Also, where is the setting in the Control Panel to thank all the people offering support?  I'm also having trouble finding a problem.  Would love some help.  :)
<mikes1> can run both
<Kubuntu-Noob> how do you mount an atheros device?
<shinobi> bigdad1e if you are still there, ndiswrapper is on the cd of feisty it seems
<giovani> Kubuntu-Noob: are you seriously trolling us?
<dani> k thx for ur help guys hopefully i get it right this time
<giovani> just get over that
<Kubuntu-Noob> what's that mean?
<Kubuntu-Noob> trolling. . .
<Kubuntu-Noob> what
* JabberWokky ponders the user who uses "Noob", but doesn't know what "trolling" means.
<Kubuntu-Noob> what's trolling giovani?
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
<dew> bishinightbird, okay, i'll give it a try
<mikes1> Dodger73: sudo apt-get update
<mikes1> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dodger73> mikes1: i did that as well
<Dodger73> ah
<mikes1> repo's?
<Dodger73> ok dist-upgrade i didn't try ;)
<Dodger73> i figured that's what adept is doing anyway, just didn't want to screw up my system :P
<mikes1> i do not like 'adept"
<Dodger73> i like synaptic better, although adept is much faster at searching for packages
<Dodger73> mikes1: dist-upgrade says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<mackyman> Dodger73: Have you really activated  edgy-upgrade?
<mikes1> ok you need to add/enable additional repos
<Dodger73> edgy-upgrade? the doc didn't mention that ;)
<Dodger73> just edgy-updates
<Dodger73> i'll try that
<mackyman> Dodger73: In Adept -> Manage Repositories enable edgy-updates
<mackyman> Ops
<Dodger73> mackyman: yeah, that edgy-updates is enabled
<mackyman> Dodger73: I was forced to quit Adept once and then press Fetch updates 2 times
<mackyman> Before I got the update version button
<Dodger73> mackyman: here's an interesting tidbit
<Dodger73> apt-get update outputs:   Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy-updates/main
<Dodger73> Ign means ignored?
<mackyman> that it ignores that line
<mackyman> =P
<mackyman> Exactly why, I don't know
<Kubuntu-Noob> goodnight all kubuntu gurus and students -  thanks for the help
<codepoet> is there an easy way to transfer files from windowsXP running under vmware? SMB from windows to the linux host doesnt appear to work
<codepoet> maybe a virtual drive browser of some sort?
<mackyman> codepoet: From a windows partition on your computer?
<codepoet> nope, virtual drive
<codepoet> hardfile sorta
<mackyman> Urg... Never played aroun with wmware... Sorry, can't help you
<codepoet> np ;
<codepoet> ;\
<martinjh99> Which package do I need for a Stylus D88+ Printer?  No driver by default...
<unix_infidel> smb works just fine.
<_Hug[o] _> final release is out?
<unix_infidel> although, you CAN mount a virtual partition in nix.
<mackyman> martinjh99: wait a moment, I shall se if I can get you something
<unix_infidel> _Hug[o] _: heck topic.
<unix_infidel> check*
<_Hug[o] _> Is it recommended to upgrade?
<unix_infidel> as long as the version you are running is still supported, its all about what you want.
<martinjh99> Thanks mackyman - Looking myself on linuxprinting.org
<mackyman> _Hug[o] _: Own preferences... I wuld wait thou... No to many great changes, better to wait and let feisty get some more stability
<_Hug[o] _> mackyman: That's what I thought from my experience with edgy.
<_Hug[o] _> I had some problems after I upgraded
<_Hug[o] _> I would wait a month or two
<mackyman> _Hug[o] _: The edgy upgrade was a real bumpy one
<mackyman> The feisty is better
<mackyman> But still, mine crashed
<mackyman> Yet it did a much better job than e completed edgy upgrade =P
<mackyman> martinjh99: It seems to be supported atleast
<martinjh99> I know been printing with OpenSuse - Just installed Fiesty and can't find the driver in the default install...
<mackyman> martinjh99: Frustrating
<martinjh99> FOund it - had to install foomatic-db-gutenprint...  Maybe its because I didn't have it turned on when I installed Fiesty ;)
<codepoet> unix_infidel: If I share a folder on the XP install under VM, I can see it from all other machines on the network and access it. When I try to browse that folder on the linux host, I get "sorry, couldn't display all contents of "windows network: <computer name>"
<mackyman> martinjh99: Maybe!
<unix_infidel> codepoet: personally i just run SSHD and scp all the needed files.
<martinjh99> :) Thanks for the effort though...
<mackyman> martinjh99: Have you tried the stylus driver?
<codepoet> unix_infidel: good idea! might try that
<unix_infidel> i COULD mount the nix virtual machine in windows or linux, but i'd rather avoid it.
<sstchur> Has anyone experienced wireless/ndiswrapper problems with Feisty?
<unix_infidel> sstchur: quite a few people.
<khatahn> anyone else have a problem with firefox not always displaying the contents of a website until the firefox window is resized? i've had this problem at least in dapper, edgy and now still in feisty, and it's starting to get really annoying
<sstchur> unix_infidel: is there any sort of wiki/help page about issues related to wifi in feisty?
<unix_infidel> sstchur: seeing as it was just released today.
<unix_infidel> nope.
<unix_infidel> not that i know of.
<mackyman> sstchur: I hade problems, but they where solved
<sstchur> mackyman: what were your problems?
<mackyman> sstchur: I culdn't connect to netword with network manager, so I had to configure manually
<sstchur> mackyman: my situation is odd.  Ndiswrappers work fantastically in Edgy... now they neither native nor ndiswrapper drivers seem to be working
<mackyman> sstchur: And with the Feisty, I had to remove the "managed" line in my config-file
<mackyman> sstchur: Something wrong with the Zeroconf for me...
<sstchur> mackyman: hmm... okay.  Not sure how to attack my problem
<mackyman> Have you used manual config?
<RawSewage> the restricted-manager doesnt seem to work in Kubuntu
<sstchur> mackyman: No... I've been using KNetworkmanager...
<mackyman> kk
<kraut> moin
<mackyman> KNetworkmanager won't find my networks...
<sstchur> mackyman: oddly, KNetworkmanager does see various wireless networks (mine included), but I can't seem to connect
<shinobi> sstchur does it stop at 28%?
<sstchur> mackyman: I have an atheros chipset, but native drivers for me are awful -- horrible signal strength.  So (in Edgy) I switched to ndiswrapper, and everything was great
<mackyman> sstchur: Seems like wireless assistant for me =P
<sstchur> shinobi: yes, often it stops at 28%
<shinobi> sstchur atheros chipset?
<mackyman> sstchur: How do you change your drivers?
<sstchur> mackyman: in Edgy, I used to do sudo modprobe -r ath_pci and then sudo modprobe ndiswrapper.  then I'd start knetworkmanager and everything was good
<mackyman> ahhhh
<sstchur> shinobi: my network card's chipset
<shinobi> sstchur okay
<shinobi> sstchur in edgy i got that out of the box without any sprcial config
<sstchur> mackyman: I never figured out how to permenantly unload ath_pci and put ndiswrapper in place of it, so I always did it manually
<sstchur> shinobi: got what out of the box?  your network card running?
<mackyman> sstchur: errr... /etc/moudes.d something
<sstchur> mackyman: ok... but still, that isn't related to my current issue, is it?
<shinobi> sstchur yeah, without ndiswrapper i think, for some reason i have all broadcom cards but i tried it once with an atheros and it worked without al the fuss
<mackyman> sstchur: no... But you know from now that you can edit  /etc/modules
<sstchur> shinobi: mine also work out of the box with edgy, but the signal strength was terrible w/ native drivers, so I switched to ndiswrapper
<sstchur> mackyman: ok, thanks
<mackyman> sstchur: hmmm...
<fakepatriot> does anyone here know how to use creox?
<sstchur> mackyman: there is something odd... in edgy, when I had ath_pci module loaded, I could alway tell b/c knetworkmanager would show my wireless network with very poor signal strength
<sstchur> mackyman: if I unloaded ath_pci and loaded ndiswrapper, knetworkmanger would show full strength
<shinobi> sstchur okay, i understand. sorry i can't help further i only have broadcoms now and i'm just about to see how it works out in feisty
<sstchur> mackyman: in Feisty, I always see poor strength, which makes me wonder if ndiswrapper is loading properly
<shinobi> sstchur with ndiswrapper, i always show 100% signal strength by the way
<sstchur> shinobi: me too!  or i did in Edgy anyway, now I don't anymore
<mackyman> sstchur: lspci and check if feisty finds it?
<sstchur> shinobi: so I'm wondering if it's loaded properly
<sstchur> mackyman: lspci or lsmod?
<shinobi> sstchur i don' think it was REALLY 100%, just some thing that doesn't work via ndiswrapper
<sstchur> shinobi: yeah, could be
<mackyman> lsmod shows wich modules that is loaded
<mackyman> That seems like the thing to do first
<sstchur> mackyman: right, don't I want to verify that my modprobe ndiswrapper worked?
<shinobi> ndiswrapper -l
<sstchur> mackyman: lspci shows Ethernet Controller: Atheros Communications....
<sstchur> mackyman: but how do I know if the ndiswrapper is being used, or the native driver?
<mackyman> lspci shows don't show wich drivers used
<mackyman> But wich devices are found
<mackyman> Now you atleast know that the device is found
<mackyman> lsmod grep | ndiswrapper ?
<mackyman> ops...
<mackyman> lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<fakepatriot> !creox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about creox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sstchur> mackyman: yeah, lsmod | grep ndiswrapper shows ndiswrapper
<mackyman> check if you native drivers is loaded too then
<sstchur> mackyman: lsmod | grep ath turns up ath_rate_sample, wlan, and ath_hal, but not ath_pci (which is what I believe it would right?)
<mackyman> sstchur: Seems right there too...
<mackyman> sstchur: did you check as shinobi said? ndiswrapper -l ?
<sstchur> mackyman: so maybe shinobi is right, that ndiswrapper showing 100% signal strength in the past was a bug, and the lower strength i see now is accurate
<mackyman> sstchur: Not totaly impossible
<sstchur> mackyman: ndiswrapper -l shows neta3ab: driver installed, but it also shows something I never saw with Edgy:  device (blah_numbers) present (alternate driver: ath_pci)
<shinobi> sstchur mackyman it's always bothered me that all networks show as 100%, even since breezy days
<shinobi> only didn't do it when i was using fwcutter for a while, or that time with the atheros card
<mackyman> sstchur: Didn't you say that none of the drivers seems to work? Can you even connect to a network?
<mackyman> sstchur: or even see any networks?
<sstchur> mackyman: yes, I can see networks for sure,... right now I'm wired
<sstchur> mackyman: I can try connecting to my network, but i don't know if it will work
<mackyman> sstchur: try atleast
<sstchur> mackyman: with native drivers, it dropped off a lot, and when it dropped off I could never re-connect w/o resetting my router.
<shinobi> sstchur can be that /network/interfaces
<sstchur> mackyman: ndiswrappers didn't have thta problem
<sstchur> and right now, it tries to connect and then dies and asks for my wpa key again (does this over and over and over)
<sstchur> but I can try again
<shinobi> sstchur needs to list only lo if using knetwork manager sometimes
<mikes1> sstchur: i was having the same problem
<mackyman> sstchur: If it is as suspected, that ndiswrapper showed wrong signal strength, then you shuld prolly be able to connect again
<mikes1> i=I
<shinobi> sstchur there is an issue with the wpa/wep that happens due to the /network/interfaces conflict
<LastMall> anyone have a thought or two on static vs. shared packages and which might be preferred ?
<sstchur> shinobi: any work-around?
<sstchur> Ok, I'm going to try the wireless again.... i'll probably get booted from here
<noiesmo> hey all trying to compile an app and I am getting the following error any help appriciated http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16504/
<mikes1> A clean install is best
<Crypt> hello?
<mikes1> hello
<sstchur_> signal strength is showing 2 bars instead of the 4 it showed before
<Crypt> i was wondering if anyone can tell me if there is any ppc release at all fro kubuntu fesity
<mikes1> sstchur_: staying connected/
<jager> i wish
<sstchur_> mikes1: ?
<jager> i thought they dropped ppc
<jager> sucks too i just got this old imac i want to use
<mikes1> sstchur_: My lapy would drop the conection ,'atheros'
<Crypt> i remember seeing nightlies or betas but can't find any released iso today :-(
<sstchur_> mikes1: ah... yeah, it happened to me all the time until I switched to ndiswrapper
<jager> hm
<mikes1> Crypt: Distrowatch
<sstchur_> mikes1: worst part was: when it disconnected, I coudln't reconnect without resetting my router
<mikes1> sstchur_: ok i will try iy
<jager> !google fiesty ppc
<mikes1> it
<sstchur_> How do I get my nick back?
<jager> is it a registered nick
<jager> ?
<sstchur_> jager: yes
<jager> msg nickserve ghost sstchur yerpassword
<Crypt> *sigh*
<jager> i think :)
<sstchur_> jager: thanks
<RawSewage> how do I configure it so clicking a file starts it immediately in amarok rather than queuing it
<kubuntu> Is it necessary to upgrade the 7.04 if I installed the 7.04 beta a couple of weeks ago? Does the Beta update itself to the final 7.04 release?
<Jucato> kubuntu: yes you can just update to final.
<shinobi> no  work around. sstchur just empty /network/interfaces of all except lo
<mikes1> yes
<ax_cam> OK, I haven't seen an option in the update manager (yet) so I figured it was automatically done.
<ax_cam> Works very well anyway, very pleased with it!
<sstchur> shinobi: now do you do that?
<sstchur> shinobi: i mean "how..."
<shinobi> i do: alt+f2, kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces and then edit that file to leave only the lo line and the associated ip address of lo
<sstchur> shinobi: ah, ok, thanks
<shinobi> sstchur i have only these lines in there now: auto lo, iface lo inet loopback
<Whiz2> anyone here know what package i need to install in order to have POP ir IMAP capabilities using exim4?
<Crypt> still coming up with nothing :-(
<pollyo> I'm thinking about installing ubuntu on my next machine and just adding kde to it.  I believe that Gnome and KDE both use a different program in the underlining system. Kdm and Gdm perhaps?
<pollyo> Does one have an advantage over the other?
<myky> all: hi can we help me with this?
<unix_infidel> pollyo: they are two totally different ways of doing things.
<myky> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/misc/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
<unix_infidel> pollyo: what exactly do you WANT to do.
<unix_infidel> how much space do you have on your hard drive, what are your specs?
<pollyo> unix_infidel: I want to find out if anyone happens to know the difference in choosing either of those.  Kdm over Gdm. (if I have the right names)
<RawSewage> how do I configure it so when I click an audio file, it plays in amarok rather than getting queued
<Trouble> Has anyone managed to upgrade to 7.04 via Adept yet?
<unix_infidel> pollyo: they are two totally different ways of doing things like i said.
<mikes1> pollyo: they both work fine
<Trouble> Despite being up to date I don't have an option to upgrade
<unix_infidel> gdm is gnome's login screen type application, and kdm is KDE's
<jager> wow still no projectM in feisty
<unix_infidel> to put it in simple terms.
<jager> bummer
<pollyo> unix_infidel: Ok.  How do they differ or is it a big difference?
<unix_infidel> pollyo: they differ greatly.
<sstchur> Feisty actually seems quite a bit snappier in terms of opening applications for me.  Is that expected, or is my mind just playing tricks on me?
<unix_infidel> pollyo: you installing for the first time?
<mikes1> pollyo: I have kde and gnome installed and use kdm
<pollyo> mikes1: On this system I have kdm running and have both as well.
<pollyo> unix_infidel: I will be on the next machine.  I'm some 30+ days into linux.
<mrdlouisd> there was something that i had to grab in order to get krdc to function properly, does anyone know off hand what it is?
<shinobi> unix_infidel what are those advntages/disadvantages bertween gdm and kdm? i switched early to kubuntu after a day on ubuntul, and at that time switched to kdm, since then alwasy used kdm, but only based on the fact that it has a k and i have no gnome
<unix_infidel> shinobi: i dont really care for either DE or DM
<unix_infidel> i use fluxbox
<unix_infidel> its a lightweight window manager, that is very flexible and functional.
<shinobi> unix_infidel i looked at that, may even follow up at one point, though it's now four generations of kubuntu that i've run with kde and seems okay, any strong reason i should switch?
<sstchur> how do I get the quick lanuch thing back that I just removed from my KDE Panel?
<sonoftheclayr> hello guys, i hibernated my laptop last night and now my sound doesn't work, any ideas?
<jager> fluxbox is great
<jager> not as feature rich as kde but very very fast
<mackyman> sstchur: right-click->add applet to panel
<jager> and integrates weill with kde apps
<jager> like taskbar icons work as expected
<jager> something that can't be said about every wm
<shinobi> jager don't use taskbar
<unix_infidel> i personally just use a console login screen.
<sstchur> mackyman: thanks
<unix_infidel> and then use xinitrc to manage my wm start
<jager> i like the task bar
<mackyman> WooooooooO! I didn't know that savage had become free ^^
<pollyo> unix_infidel: So what were some of those major differences between kdm and gdm?
<shinobi> jager alt-tab+kompose or beryl made me stop task bar
<unix_infidel> pollyo: for your purposes?
<unix_infidel> the looks
<Berto> in 7.04 is firefox 32-bit binary + flash 32-bit still the recommended way to get flash working on a 64-bit system?
<shinobi> unix_infidel other than looks?
<unix_infidel> one does not do anything better than the other.
<unix_infidel> functionally they are the same.
<jager> i use beryl, still like the task bar tho
* jager looks at kompose
<pollyo> unix_infidel: For the general usage.  Someone just coming into using linux.  That would cover my purposes.
<shinobi> unix_infidel though from your perspective they're both superfluous and suck
<shinobi> jager kompose, nice when you can't use beryl
<unix_infidel> shinobi: they are just a login mechanism
<unix_infidel> i prefer console login as i can do much more in console quickly as i need to before i start my wm.
<unix_infidel> and if i need X i just do it, with startx boom.
<unix_infidel> within 2 seconds i have a full WW ready.
<unix_infidel> WM
<shinobi> unix_infidel ...i'm with you, but i like to have my kdm screen, wasteful as it is, a console first thing in the morning makes me reach for the coffee!
<unix_infidel> shinobi: sitting in a public place and booting linux wont get you the ladies.
<unix_infidel> that's a proven fact.
<mackyman> unix_infidel: hahahaa
<mackyman> No shit
<shinobi> unix_infidel so if i wanted to go that way, would i just uninstall kdm and gdm?
<unix_infidel> shinobi: or just change the initlevel you boot to.
<unix_infidel> see: inittab
<shinobi> mackyman unix_infidel: depends on your creativity with graphics- linux can boot more sexily than a osx or a win
<shinobi> unix_infidel mackyman: pimp my linux boot
<dettoaltrimenti_> is there a version of emacs for the terminal?
<mackyman> shinobi: Still, you can't get girls with computers, unless they are already into i deep
<mackyman> shinobi: and then it's more sexy without login-manager
<pollyo> mackyman: Would that be considered nakedlinux distro?
<mackyman> pollyo: Never heard of... But sounds naugty =P
<shinobi> mackyman true true...but i maintain that if it looks good enough to lick, then that's what'll happen...
<mackyman> hehe
<shinobi> mackyman if it looks good enough, you can convince someone who's never looked at a computer screen
<mrdlouisd> anyone use krdc?
<shinobi> unix_infidel sorry, where is my inittab in kubuntu?
<mackyman> Woooo! I'm atlast getting hang of my OS =) Atlast I can do mostly of my stuff without googling around =)
<shinobi> mackyman feels good huh, just wish the repos were not so slow
<lenscape> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<mackyman> shinobi: mm
<dani> ndiswrapper didn't work either
<mackyman> Hopefully there will be a game in the repos by me in ~5-6 years
<pollyo> mackyman: What type of game you making?
<mackyman> Dunno yet =P will start the education at the autumn
<mackyman> A education sponserd by EA games to get forth more gameprogrammers
<pollyo> mackyman: OK.  Best of luck.
<mackyman> pollyo: Thx, I'll need it =P
<dani> shinobi: using the free drivers for broadcom that came with kubuntu i can connect to internet using wired lan
<dani> but click on enabl wireless it won't even enable
<pollyo> unix_infidel: Have any ideas for a machine that only has 64 Meg of ram and a network card?
<unix_infidel> pollyo: DSL
<unix_infidel> damn small linux
<pollyo> unix_infidel: Cable modem.
<unix_infidel> its a debian based distribution like ubuntu
<unix_infidel> google it.
<pollyo> unix_infidel: Ok
<pollyo> unix_infidel: I think I might have looked at it but they suggested 128Megs of ram.
<unix_infidel> pollyo: it can be done with 64, trust me.
<shinobi> dani, so how is that card running now? fwcutter?
<shinobi> dani, or still have done nothing yet special for the card?
<pollyo> unix_infidel: Ok. I'll give it a try.
<pollyo> unix_infidel: Maybe I'll invest in a usbdrive and install it on that.
<pollyo> unix_infidel: I suspsect I could mount the hard drive as my home drive for storage.
<octet> dani: i got wifi using broadcom working using bcm43xx-fwcutter (WEP only)
<unix_infidel> pollyo: most people run a thin client for low spec models like that.
<pollyo> unix_infidel: A thin client?
<pollyo> unix_infidel: Do you have a website you might suggest or just goodle thin client?
<dognews> hi
<dognews> i've got problems, updating edgy to feisty: I added this kde 356 thing and did the full upgrade in adept but it doesn't show any dist upgrade wizard
<Pharsalus> Can I ask questions here about playing .avi's in Kubuntu? I'm having a few problems.
<tmske> dognews: what does it say when you do in a terminal: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, you'll have to close adept first
<g35> hello, is it easy to install kubuntu on ubuntu once ubuntu is installed?  and also is it easy to switch between the two
<g35> or more specific is it easy to install kde on ubuntu
<tmske> g35, you can simply install kde on ubuntu, and then you can chose when you start up what you want to run, kde or gnome
<idontknow2> hello
<Pharsalus> g35: I think it is. The command line is sudo apt-get install kde I think,
<OleA> hi!  I'm installing kubuntu feisty, and I try to use the tool for manual partitioning. First I make a root pert, then swap, but when I try to use the rest of the disk to make a /home-part, I get theis message: "You can't have the end before the beginning"
<hagabaka> werid
<hagabaka> *weird
<hagabaka> is kdebase not installed by default?
<idontknow2> when i try and login an error comes up saying "Xsession: unsupported number of arguments 2: falling back to default session"
<dognews> tmske: ok, that seems to work :) thank's for that :D
<hagabaka> i am using KDE on kubuntu, but kdebase is not installed...
<tmske> dognews: np
<_what_if_> has anyone had problems with the kubuntu installer on nvidia 7800 ??
<alesan^> re
<alesan^> how can I add a repository from which I can download skype?
<tmske> g35: or the package kubuntu-desktop should also work I think
<idontknow2> any ideas, i am using kubuntu 7.04, kde, kdm
<tmske> alesan^, you can add it through adept, or just in /etc/apt/sources.list
<mornfall> ARGH
<mornfall>  [09:39:50]  Irssi: 141 new messages in awaylog:
<mornfall> i should disable the highlight on adept
<alesan^> tmske, ok ... let me try. do you have perhaps a known good software repository?
<mornfall> why i ever let out such a screwed bit of software, grm
<shinobi> alesan^ i think i'm getting it from here: # Canonical Commercial packages,# GPG key: 437D05B5,deb http://archive.canonical.com edgy-commercial main
<alesan^> shinobi, what if I'm using the new version?
<shinobi> i changed edgy to feisty in that line on the machine i'm installing now, seems to be going okay
<RawSewage> how do I configure it so when I click an audio file, it plays in amarok rather than getting queued
<rdowning> hi, could someone help me with a problem I have with adept_manager ?
<shinobi> RawSewage that's an amarok internal setting i think
<tmske> alesan^:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<RawSewage> shinobi, I couldnt find it
<rdowning> when I hit the "fetch updates" button a file download dialogue appears to get the new meta-release file but I don't think it manages to download it successfully because I don't get offered a version upgrade
<shinobi> alesan^ be warned though, skype is a so slow download for some reason, i've done a full multimedia upgrade on my base feisty and all the 100 other packages are already downloaded but skype is still chugging away
<alesan^> shinobi, ok
<pollyo> I think medibuntu has skpy in repos.
<alesan^> anyway, do you know "PLF repository"?
<pollyo> http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<alesan^> it seems it has interesting features like libdecss2, skype, win32 binary codecs
<shinobi> RawSewage you're right, can't find it either
<shinobi> alesan^ so does the canonical one, i use that plus medibuntu
<tmske> RawSewage, you could ask it on #amarok
<shinobi> # Medibuntu multimedia packages, # GPG key: 0C5A2783, deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ feisty free non-free
<alesan^> shinobi, ok so I'll add canonical and medibuntu in my adept?
<RawSewage> tmske, I did.  no answer
<shinobi> alesan^ sure, or just paste them into your /etc/apt/sources.list
<shinobi> alesan^ don't forget to add the gpg keys too
<shinobi> alesan^ someone will probably tell me to warn you about adding repositories actually...
<tmske> RawSewage: maybe in #kde
<dug> anyone having any luck with krdc, after moving to the fiesty fawn i cannot get it to work
<alesan^> wait I'll connect from the kubuntu laptop :)
<RawSewage> tmske, ok
<pollyo> shinobi: What was that other site?  conanical?  Do they have a website also?
<shinobi> canonical? i think that is the company that makes ubuntu
<rdowning> anyone able to help with an upgrade question?
<Atombombe2000> rdowning: not sure but ask!
<rdowning> when I hit the "fetch updates" button a file download dialogue appears to get the new meta-release file but I don't think it manages to download it successfully because I don't get offered a version upgrade
<RawSewage> Apparently you need to stop currently playing files first
<rdowning> I am behind a web proxy if thats important
<shinobi> pollyo look up canonical on google, i thinki tis the ubuntu mother company, that is there commercial app repo, that can't be included in base distro for some kind of reasons
<monika__> re
<pollyo> shinobi: ok
<monika__> I'm alesan from my gf's computer :)
<monika__> shinobi, could you please, repaste the canonical and medibuntu server things again for me?
<shinobi> monika__ sure
<shinobi> hold on
<tinyx> hey
<tmske> RawSewage: then you can write a script that first stops the playback and then plays the file and say that it must be executed when clicking a music file
<shinobi> # Medibuntu multimedia packages # GPG key: 0C5A2783 deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ edgy free non-free # Canonical Commercial packages # GPG key: 437D05B5 deb http://archive.canonical.com edgy-commercial main
<tinyx> How can I install Windows fonts?
<tinyx> Somebody told me.. and I forgot
<RawSewage> tmske, yeah
<rdowning> Atombombe2000: any thoughts on what I could try?
<Atombombe2000> rdowning: Wow...I really not sure about the proxy. you said " I don't think it manages to download it" so the SW doesn't do anything...
<shinobi> tinyx msttcorefonts
<tinyx> thank you
<rdowning> Atombombe2000: thats right. And its a random temporary file each time so I can't trick it with a manual download
<tinyx> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<tinyx>   msttcorefonts: Depends: cabextract (>= 0.1-2) but it is not going to be installed
<tmske> RawSewage: changing the commando to open with amarok to: amarok -s && amarok  should work I think
<rdowning> Atombombe2000: I'll try with the GNOME update-manager
<RawSewage> tmske, ok I'll try that
<shinobi> tinyx repositories?
<monika__> what is the file repositories are written to?
<RawSewage> tmske, cool. that works
<Atombombe2000> rdowning: have you tried to "sudo apt-get update" before doing anything
<RawSewage> tmske, ty
<tinyx> ?
<shinobi> monika__ /etc/apt/sources.list
<monika__> indeed
<shinobi> monika__ you know how to do the gpg keys?
<rdowning> Atombombe2000: yes that bit works fine, just tried the GNOME one and that doesn't seem to pick up the new release either
<tmske> RawSewage: np
<Pharsalus> In mplayer playing .avi files from CD I get "Error! Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound" I have checked documentation and found no help. Anyone here able to assist?
<rdowning> Atombombe2000: ah! GNOME one has got it.......
<shinobi> tinyx see what i pasted for monika / alesan^
<pollyo> shinobi: How many items are on that canonical?  Two?
<shinobi> pollyo items? you mean packages?
<Atombombe2000> rdowning: The Gnometool works and Kde's doesn't...man don't say that to loud here ;-)
<pollyo> shinobi: Yes.
<monika__> shinobi, I have no idea
<shinobi> pollyo i don't really know, maybe not many i guess
<tinyx> yes, should I add something to the sources.list?
<pollyo> shinobi: I'm showing archive.canonical.com/main and only two items under origin (from synaptic)  Guessing I added it right.
<rdowning> Atombombe2000: yeah too right, hope it is an easy fix for someone!
<shinobi> monika__ # gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys KEY # gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<monika__> shinobi, what is the gpg key about?
<shinobi> monika__ you use those two lines in konsole, replacing KEY with the number in the links i gave you
<monika__> to make sure the packages are from a trusted source?
<shinobi> monika__ yes exactly
<shinobi> pollyo okay, i wonder what they are and if they are available in the medibuntu one too
<tinyx> shinobi: should I add something to the sources.list?
<Atombombe2000> rdowning: you are using the "official" update tool. right? Makes me winder that it doesn work 4 you. Cause i hadn't had any problem with my ugrade to feisty...
<pollyo> shinobi: opera and ralplay
<pollyo> shinobi: I do not think I have the pgp key in place.  Would that change what would be listed?
<tmske> Pharsalus: are you able to play other files?
<shinobi> tinyx yes, you need the repositories i pasted above to get the things like ms fonts
<rdowning> Atombombe2000: yes kosher all the way, only installed edgy a month ago and have not got any dodgy repos in there
<pollyo> shinobi: Or simlpy let me know they are not under trusted.
<shinobi> pollyo i don't think so, it will just warn you that they are not trusted
<pollyo> shinobi: Ok
<s0undt3ch> hello ppl
<shinobi> pollyo but it makes sense that it is opera and realplay only
<pollyo> shinobi: I do not see opera on medibuntu
<tinyx> this..
<tinyx> # gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys KEY # gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<tinyx> ?
<shinobi> pollyo tinyx monika__ skype is coming from medibuntu then i guess, so the canonical repo is only useful for realplay or opera
<Atombombe2000> rdowning: hmm strange. But you know I am not an expert so...(maybe I should have warned you)
<s0undt3ch> I'm trying to install feisty, but I need to access net through my lan(static ips), however I keep getting device not ready
<shinobi> tinyx that is just for adding the gpg security key
<rdowning> Atombombe2000: thats ok, me neither! anyway its working so I'm happy, thanks anyway :)
<tinyx> So what should I put in the sources?
<unix_infidel> man i hope they come out with some cheap 1GB pc333 modules.
<unix_infidel> i need em :P
<rdowning> good ole JANET in the UK: 4.8M per second
<s0undt3ch> I can't use the UI because I'm on a laptop with an ati x1400(no supported)
<shinobi> pollyo that makes sense, and in fact, i use operas repository for that, so i guess i can get rid of the canonical repo cause i don't use real play
<g35> hello, if i have a windows ntfs partition taking over my whole hard drivea already, is it possible to install ubuntu on that same hard drive by allocating the free space of the NTFS parition to a new partition for ubuntu, while still keeping windows intact??
<s0undt3ch> so, basicly I need to setup my lan access by hand, any help from you guys?
<g35> i meant kubuntu
<shinobi> tinyx # Medibuntu multimedia packages # GPG key: 0C5A2783 deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ edgy free non-free
<s0undt3ch> g35: resize the ntfs partition and then yes
<rdowning> g35: the installer should offer that as an option yes
<s0undt3ch> g35: be aware that it's a risky operation
<shinobi> tiny x change edgy to feisty if appropriate
<g35> s0undt3ch: so it is possible to resize an NTFS partition with windows on it then allocate the resized space to a fat32 partition?
<pollyo> BBL
<g35> while still maintaining the windows OS?
<rdowning> g35: why fat32?
<shinobi> tiny x, that is three lines by the way,
<s0undt3ch> why to you want a fat 32?
<g35> well anythign that supports kubuntu
<rdowning> g35: ext3, its all automated by the installer
<shinobi> tiny x, at the '#' and before 'deb'
<g35> thanks
<g35> ill give it a shot
<tinyx> okay =] ] 
<g35> and hope gparted hels me :-D
<rdowning> g35: good luck :)
<CarinArr> out of interest, if i've been running the feisty beta, is there anything in eed to do other than updating packages to be using the release version so to speak
<s0undt3ch> so any help from you guys on how to setup net within the live cd? .... from shell, no access to KDE
<martinjh99> Has anyone else had the problem where amarok will ask wether you want mp3 support and then stop responding?  When I click on Install nothing happens...
<ranjan> martinjh99: it has to me
<shinobi> martinjh99 someone mentioned it earlier, have you tried to install the w32codecs
<CarinArr> s0undt3ch: wireless?
<s0undt3ch> CarinArr: no, wired
<CarinArr> s0undt3ch: dhcp or static?
<ranjan> martinjh99: this is what i did
<martinjh99> Nope just libxine1-ffmpeg as per the Restricted formats wiki page...
<s0undt3ch> CarinArr: static
<ranjan> martinjh99: 1. purge current amarok installation
<tmske> g35: if you do that, make sure you backup all important files, resizing a partition is risky
<s0undt3ch> the cable is connected, but it just seems it doesn't respond, I've teaked /etc/network/interfaces, yet nothing
<martinjh99> ranjan> Remove it?
<ranjan> martinjh99: compeletely remove it
<ranjan> 2. go to /home/your username/.kde/apps
<ranjan> 3. delete amarok folder
<s0undt3ch> CarinArr: this is a LG laptop
<CarinArr> s0undt3ch: does ifconfig show it as having any address associated with it?
<s0undt3ch> CarinArr: yes
<martinjh99> ranjan> Done that - Reinstall Amarok?
<CarinArr> s0undt3ch: the right address?
<s0undt3ch> a few hours ago, it also didn't got an address from company dhcp
<ranjan> no go to /home/ranjan/.kde/share/apps
<s0undt3ch> CarinArr: yes :)
<ranjan> ranjan is my username
<s0undt3ch> CarinArr: home lan 10.1.0.
<ranjan> replace it with urs
<CarinArr> s0undt3ch: okay.. try sudo ifdown eth0 (or whatever the interface name is)
<s0undt3ch> CarinArr: gateway 10.1.0.1
<martinjh99> Ranjan> Deleted the .kde/share/apps/amarok folder
<s0undt3ch> CarinArr: k
<CarinArr> s0undt3ch: then sudo ifup eth0
<ranjan> ok
<phoenix_G> hello i installed kubuntu feisty and my usb adapter does not work. what i have to do to make it work ? the usb adapter has a atheros chpset
<ranjan> now install the following packages
<ranjan> martinjh99: hangon...
<s0undt3ch> CarinArr: interface not configured
<dystopianray> phoenix_G: you need to use ndiswrapper
<shinobi> ranjan martinjh99 that should work, i had to do that a month back too (there was a website article)
<Atombombe2000> HeY! Gotta question...*knetworkmanager* doesn't work here on feisty as it worked in dapper/edgy....None of my wificards rtl8180/WG511v2 can connect to wifi-NW. I m wondering why? (In wlassistent does work) I don't know where to look for any kind of error-logs!
<phoenix_G> is there a "how to" ? or forums ?
<s0undt3ch> CarinArr: why!? if config shows it
<monika__> ok thank you very much shinobi and all the others :)
<dystopianray> phoenix_G: probably but it's very easy
<martinjh99> shinobi> Can you remember where the website article was/is??
<monika__> bye
<dystopianray> phoenix_G: do you have a windows driver for it?
<shinobi> Atombombe2000 /etc/network/interfaces ?
<phoenix_G> yes
<CarinArr> s0undt3ch: well it could be because it's the live cd
<shinobi> martinjh99 , i think ranjan is giving you the right steps
<dystopianray> phoenix_G: you need the *.inf and *.sys file from the windows driver
<Atombombe2000> shinobi: well no problem there...I ve checked /etc/netw...
<shinobi> monika__ all skyped up?
<s0undt3ch> CarinArr: man, that's really bad, because I can't even run the live cd at full because my video driver is not supported :\
<ranjan> martin: reinstall from this repository http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<phoenix_G> i must install the drivers with ndiswrapper ? ndiswrapper -i *.inf ?
<shinobi> Atombombe2000 is it empty except lo?
<dystopianray> phoenix_G: yes
<phoenix_G> and *.sys
<phoenix_G> ok thanks
<dystopianray> phoenix_G: you will need to install ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper-utils
<ranjan> martinjh99: wget -q http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Atombombe2000> shinobi: yes, I haven't changed it since dapper.
<martinjh99> Cheers Ranjan - Needs to be added to the restricted formats page...
<shinobi> Atombombe2000 i'm about to try it with my feisty install and broadcom, hold on
<CarinArr> s0undt3ch: can you tell me what your inet addr: your Bcast: and your Mask: say when you do ifconfig
<ranjan> martinjh99: cool
<Atombombe2000> shinobi: well i'd knew how to find error logs for knetwM. I'd be happy
<s0undt3ch> CarinArr: in interfaces -> auto eth0 | iface et0 inet static | 10.1.0.33
<s0undt3ch> ...
<s0undt3ch> netmask 255.255.255.0 | gateway 10.1.0.1
<s0undt3ch> CarinArr: from ifconfig -> inet addr: 10.1.0.33 | BCast: 10.1.0.255 | Mask: 255.255.255.0
<CarinArr> s0undt3ch: and if you do ping 10.1.0.1?
<s0undt3ch> CarinArr: not reacheable
<CarinArr> s0undt3ch: try sudo route add default gw 10.1.0.1
<OleA> Does anyone know if Feisty (release) fix the problem with the jMicron PATA controller on Intel DP965 motherboards?
<s0undt3ch> CarinArr: file exists
<CarinArr> that's really odd
<s0undt3ch> yeah
<dystopianray> OleA: it doesn't, it's mentioned in the release notes
<OleA> :(
<s0undt3ch> CarinArr: all I can do is try another cable, but from the win partition, running win it works :\
<tinyx>  GPG error: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<tinyx> sorry it took so long
<shinobi> tinyx you need to add the gpg keys
<s0undt3ch> CarinArr: anyway I can tell feisty to install from cli? ie some text mode? matbe then I can fix this stuff?
<s0undt3ch> s/I can/can I/
<tinyx> How do I get those?
<shinobi> tinyx using the lines i pasted earlier in konsole relacing KEY with the number
<ranjan> tinyx: wget -q http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<shinobi> tinyx ranjan's way is easier
<CarinArr> s0undt3ch: try using the alternate install cd
<CarinArr> s0undt3ch: it's a straight install cd, without the live malarkey
<s0undt3ch> CarinArr: heh, one more dl :) but will do
<s0undt3ch> CarinArr: I already DL'ed both kubuntu and ubuntu feisty :)
<tinyx> Do i do that in the terminal?
<tinyx> Like
<tinyx> wget -q http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/medibuntu-key.gpg -O-
<tinyx> and then
<tinyx> the other?
<s0undt3ch> tinyx: no that's a single line
<shinobi> tinyx just the whole thing in terminal
<ranjan> tinyx: sudo apt-key add -
<shinobi> tinyx the | allows two commands in one line
<tinyx> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<ranjan> tinyx:  copy the whole line and paste in konsole
<ranjan> wget -q http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Ash-Fox> Somebody recommend me a GUI frontend to configuring iptables remotely for a server?
<tinyx> It said OK
<ranjan> now sudo apt-get update
<shinobi> tinyx ranjan 'It said OK' - should be okay then !
<tinyx> ok its updating
<ranjan> tinyx:  sudo apt-get update
<tinyx> I'm sorry, I'm a noob(?)
<s0undt3ch> tinyx: everyone was at some point, some still are :)
<ranjan> tinyx: no worries
<tinyx> okay it is finished updating
<ranjan> tinyx: cool now install needed packages
<tinyx> It's still saying
<tinyx> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<tinyx>   msttcorefonts: Depends: cabextract (>= 0.1-2) but it is not going to be installed
<mntpng> anyone have a url for kubuntu dvd iso torrent?
<ranjan> tinyx: post your sources.list
<ranjan> !past | tinyx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shinobi> tinyx what are you using to do this - adept?
<noiesmo> tinyx, use aptitude instead of apt-get it will offer a resolution to dependency problems ie sudo aptitude install packagename
<ranjan> !paste | tinyx
<tinyx> Konsole
<ubotu> tinyx: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tinyx> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16517/
<danforth> hello
<shinobi> tinyx no medibuntu?
<danforth> I have a question about feisty fawn
<phoenix_G> for windows drivers about the usb adapter .. i must install all *.sys and *.inf with ndiswrapper ?
<ranjan> tinyx: what packages are u trying to install
<tinyx> the fonts
<tdn> After installing a Kubuntu 7.04 from the CD last night. I watched a video in kaffeine. The video was an .avi-file in xvid/mp3. When I closed kaffeine it crashed. I have stack trace here: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/p/?paste=502. Can anyone please check if this is something that should be reported?
<xavito> guys, I'm not so happy with kubuntu... There are LOTS of broken applications like Ark and others, and when I try to install mp3 support from amarok, it freazes allways... And some other things are slower than windows... What about you guys ?
<shinobi> ranjan tinyx medibuntu
<tinyx> sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<ranjan> tinyx: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16518/
<danforth> (xavito) tell me about your machine
<dhq> fdoving: i upgraded to fiesty long back yesterday i installed ubuntu studio now none of my player like amarock mplayer kaffiene work i cant play file nothing please help
* Cem_UNAL hi all
<ranjan> tinyx: use that -- commented out feisty repo.... update before installing
<danforth> I installed feisty today and everything works amazingly except I can't find where my trash bin went
<xavito> danforth: It's a Toshiba Sattelite M30X (laptop) normal one core centrino with Pentium M and 768 MB of ram, never had problems with any other distribuition and feisty fawn is the only one that makes my harddrive show as SCSI while it's not...
<athena> can some help me please i'm unable to playback video
<dhq>  i upgraded to fiesty long back yesterday i installed ubuntu studio now none of my player like amarock mplayer kaffiene work i cant play file nothing please help
<crazy_penguin> Hello!
<dhq> crazy_penguin: hey
<crazy_penguin> hi dhq
<tinyx> Does anybody know what the standard font is for firefox on windows?
<dhq> crazy_penguin:  i upgraded to fiesty long back yesterday i installed ubuntu studio now none of my player like amarock mplayer kaffiene work i cant play file nothing please help
<athena> can some help me please i'm unable to playback video Please HELP!!!
<crazy_penguin> well i pass sorry
<crazy_penguin> i can't even imagine what happened
<noiesmo> athena, http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/index.php
<tinyx> also, I used to download fonts from a website and put them in the font folder in windows.. how do I install fonts on kubuntu?
<crazy_penguin> it's possibile that some common library has been destroyed
<danikhan> whats the default kernel for kubuntu/ubuntu 7.04
<xavito> tinyx: same as here...
<dhq> danikhan: 2.6.20 i guess
<danikhan> kt hx
<Atombombe2000> danikhan: 2.6.20-15-generic
<tinyx> Can I use the same fonts that I download for Windows?
<Mena> Is Fiesty Stable is out ?
<shinobi> xavito tinyx yes you can
<tinyx> How do I install them? With windows I just drag and drop them into the fonts folder
<ranjan> tinyx: there is a font installer in system settings
<Atombombe2000> Mena: Yes
<Mena> ok thanks
<shinobi> alt+F2 type kcontrol, selct administration tab, then you will see font installer
<Atombombe2000> Mena: Since yesterday ;-)
<Mena> Atombombe2000, ok :)
<dhq> crazy_penguin: how can i fix it
<tinyx> whats the default font for firefox on windows?
<gnomefreak> tinyx: that would be better asked in ##windows
<phoenix_G> athfmwdl : driver installed
<phoenix_G> athfmwdl.sys : invalid driver!
<phoenix_G> netwg11t : driver installed
<arunkale> tinyx: you can just drag and drop fonts in /home/user/.fonts
<arunkale> or usr/share/fonts/
<phoenix_G> sys file are not installed :(
<arunkale> they get installed automatically
<noiesmo> dhq,  http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com
<dhq> noiesmo: wazz tha
<Mena> Atombombe2000, Thanks Bye
<dhq> noiesmo: Service Temporarily Unavailable
<phoenix_G> how can i install the *.sys files
<phoenix_G> installing athfmwdl.sys ...
<phoenix_G> couldn't get manufacturer section - installation may be incomplete
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> hi
<Kosmonaut> shinobi: have you tried knetworkmanager?
<phoenix_G> help : |
<arunkale> Man, I have had this feisty upgrade on for the last 6 hours
<arunkale> it's still only at 48%
<seyit> merhaba
<tinyx> well thanks for the assistance guys =] ] 
<shinobi> Kosmonaut sure
<noiesmo> dhq, works for me its medibuntu site were repository for packages for codecs etc
<shinobi> Kosmonaut that's what i use
<shinobi> Kosmonaut seems to be installed as default in feisty
<noiesmo> dhq, yep down for me to now
<Kosmonaut> shinobi: I changed my name from atombombe to kosmonaut....I was asking where to find error logs, remember? ;-)
<arunkale> What's Kosmonaut
<tdn> Kaffeine crashes. What's wrong: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/p/P502.html
<shinobi> Kosmonaut sure okay yeah
<shinobi> Kosmonaut just about to get it going
<Kosmonaut> As I said before: knetworkmanager doesn t work here anymore, and i m wondering why
<Kosmonaut> it worked with dapper/edgy but not in fesity
<Kosmonaut> Well it does work but no wifi connection can be established
<dhq> Kosmonaut: mine works
<dhq> Kosmonaut: i am on a wifi connection
<Kosmonaut> dhq: the u r lucky
<dhq> Kosmonaut: try wireless assistant its also good
<Kosmonaut> it doesn t connect eith a rtl8180 nor with a netgear wg511. Wlassistent does work thou
<shinobi> Kosmonaut  dhq mine had worked now with broadcom and ndiswrapper on a clean feisty
<Kosmonaut> (sorry for my english)
<dhq> Kosmonaut: is your drivers properly working
<Kosmonaut> Yes! With wlanssistant everything works fine
<Kosmonaut> just knetworkmanager doesn't
<dhq> Kosmonaut: well ok
<shinobi> Kosmonauti still suspect that it is because wlanassistant works that knetwok manager does not
<shinobi> Kosmonaut there is some different config files for each that conflict
<Kosmonaut> shinobi:  exactly!
<shinobi> Kosmonaut wlanassstant uses same config as system setting network setting
<pdroy> Hi all
<shinobi> Kosmonaut knetwork manager has it's own
<pdroy> So how many of you have shifted to Fiesty here
<Kosmonaut> shinobi: what makes it hard to analyse is the fact that KNM doesn t have a logfile
<shinobi> Kosmonaut to be honest, i couldn't ever find anything for knetwork manager
<shinobi> i just had to blank all the setting for system settings: network settings
<shinobi> Kosmonaut and make sure i didn't check 'load on startup' option in there
<Kosmonaut> shinobi: that what I did since dapper
<Kosmonaut> shinobi: why not?
<shampoontor> good morning.. can you lead me to a howto or something that tels me howto install acroread (on feisty)
<athena> can some help me please i'm unable to playback video and MP3 Please HELP!!! Last link did not help
<shampoontor> couln find something propper with google
* Cem_UNAL how can install most codecs for Kubuntu 7.04 ( i am using amarok an kaffeine for media files )
<animimotus> tain, 3me CD foir pour Feisty
<Kosmonaut> athena: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
* Cem_UNAL ffmpeg ???
<shinobi> Kosmonaut it rewrites config and interferes with knetworkmanager
<shinobi> athena use easyubuntu?
<Kosmonaut> shinobi: ah...I see
<shinobi> i just made my own list of relevant packages, added the repositories and did and apt-get install of those packages
<phoenix_G> how can i add a network interface ?
<shinobi> athena in fact i've just done it five minutes ago, i ave the file available
<shampoontor> no idea :) ? a list of extra deb sources things would be fine too i guess
<phoenix_G> how can i add a network interface ? ? ?
<s0undt3ch> CarinArr: alternat install says it can't find any network card :\
<shinobi> athena http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16525/
<athena> Sorry kozmanute konversation crashed can you please resnd
<s0undt3ch> isn't feisty suposed to support the agere gigabit card!?
<shinobi> athena you need the repository medibuntu and also the gpg keys. note that my list has other apps i install at new install that you may remove
<athena> shinobi
<athena> its asking me for a password the one i have does not work ehat do i do?
<athena> its asking me for a password the one i have does not work what do i do?
<shinobi> athena
<shinobi> athena that is your usual password that you created for login
<athena> does not work
<athena> i'll try again
<athena> no good... feel like crying
<rolando> hi
<shinobi> athena there is really only that password unless something is very strange
<rolando> how do i launch the kubuntu upgrade tool_
<rolando> ?
<athena> hold on let me try somthing else
<shinobi> athena jut to test it, hit alt+F2 and type kdesu kate
<shinobi> then see if the password works in that prompt
<neonlinux> hey all... just installed feisty and want to know about 4 of the services running on boot
<Narada> hi; i'm trying to upgrade using http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading but adept offers only a grey button for the upgrade; i can't click it
<athena> su: Authentication failure
<athena> Sorry.
<neonlinux> anyone know what rsync rmnologin hplip and kdeguida$ do?
<rolando> Narada: you know how to launch the upgrade tool_
<Narada> rolando: i just followed the instructions for kubuntu
<athena> no good
<rolando> neonlinux: i think google would help there
<Narada> rolando: but adept did not allow me to ugprade
<shinobi> athena maybe it's kind of locked up on sudo, that happens. you may need to reboot, though maybe someone has better suggestion of why your sudo access is strange
<rolando> Narada: adept tells me to launch the kubuntu upgrade tool
<neonlinux> rolando: ok... i was just thinkin feisty might be too new for that :).. ill do that now thanks :)
<Narada> rolando: not for me; i'm stuck
<athena> ok i try a reboot back in a few moments
<rolando> Narada: try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Narada> rolando: already did that; it got edgy updates i presume
<reldruh> hello. I have a music collection on a server that I'd like to use as my amarok collection even when I'm not on the local network. I usually have a fast enough connection that bandwith shouldn't be an issue but amarok seems to require local files to be used in a collection. Does anybody have any ideas?
<rolando> then i dont know Narada
<shinobi> reldruh mount the share locally?
<neonlinux> ok, sofar everything is tellign me how to start rsync on boot.. nothing is really telling me why its running
<reldruh> shinobi: will that work when I'm not connected to my local network?
<shogouki> hi
<shinobi> reldruh not unless you can access the files somehow i use openvpn
<athena> still no good guy's
<reldruh> shinobi: how does that work? I've never used a vpn before
<shinobi> athena no sudo?
<shogouki> i cant find any kubuntu 7.04 cd torrents, any url ?
<neonlinux> hplip is only if i have a hp printer right?
<athena> is i type su and then the password it says authentication failed
<shinobi> reldruh sorry, it's a big thing, you would have to look up openvpn, there are many tutorials
<rolando> yes
<reldruh> shinobi: all right, I'll look into it. thanks
<shinobi> athena are you sure nothings up wih your input?
<athena> which input
<shinobi> athena text input
<shinobi> athena caps lock/num lock, something tha would mean the password was not okay
<Narada> rolando: never mind it's working now
<athena> tried both still no good
<rolando> how did you do it?
<athena> will try another reboot
<CVirus> What happens if I stop the updater during the download process ?
<banym> hi
<gnomefreak> CVirus: during download not much of anything
<banym> exists a meta package for update kubuntu to a higher release ?
<gnomefreak> CVirus: during install could cause problems
<CVirus> gnomefreak: okay thanks
<Cem_UNAL> i am using one connection for internet; is konnect manager nessery ?
<gnomefreak> just restart the downloading
<Cem_UNAL> i want ot cancel it
<gnomefreak> Cem_UNAL: disable it and see if you still have connection
<Cem_UNAL> gnomefreak: tx
<gnomefreak> if yes that it should be fine. if you lose it than you need it
<athena> still no good
<athena> should i re-install????
* gnomefreak doesnt use kdes network manager
<shinobi> athena uh not yet
<gnomefreak> athena: does sudo not work?
<athena> let me check
<Cem_UNAL> new kubuntu (7.04 ) is very good tx of developer :)
<Cem_UNAL> *for
<athena> if i type sudo i get
<athena> usage: sudo -K | -L | -V | -h | -k | -l | -v
<athena> usage: sudo [-HPSb]  [-p prompt]  [-u username|#uid] 
<athena>             { -e file [...]  | -i | -s | <command> }
<gnomefreak> athena: sudo -i
<athena> yes it worked
<athena> what next i lost the web pages sent to me earlier
<gnomefreak> for?
<Mena> Hi
<gnomefreak> !hi | Mena
<ubotu> Mena: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<_4strO> :p
<shinobi> <shinobi> athena http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16525/
<athena> thanks
<Mena> On Xp a program told me i have 64 processor so what i have to choose when downloading kubuntu
<neonlinux> ok.. do i need rmnologin?
<neonlinux> i turned of hplip and rsync
<gnomefreak> Mena: you can either use the 64bit version or 32 bit version. if you use flash and other non free codecs you will want 32bit
<athena> -bash: gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse: command not found
<athena> or do i copt the top line?
<gnomefreak> athena: sudo apt-get install gs....
<_4strO> :p
<_4strO> athena: it's your first day on linux ?
<Mena> gnomefreak, ok so i gues i will use 32
<shinobi> athena the whole thing starting with sudo
<athena> sudo: apt: command not found
<shinobi> Mena I still do
<athena> this is the message i get
* gnomefreak thinks so
<gnomefreak> athena: sudo apt-get
<Mena> shinobi, ok
<gnomefreak> install
<shinobi> athena should read sudo apt-get install g.....
<gnomefreak> athena: maybe adept will be easier for you to use?
<Mena> gnomefreak, is there a way to know what is the closestserver to my contry to download from
<Mena> country*
<gnomefreak> Mena: where are you?
<athena> how do i do that?
<Mena> Egypt,Cairo
<shinobi> athena sorry, there was a extra space in there after the apt-
<shinobi> it should work
<shinobi> the synaptic way or adept way is painful for this type of large intall
<gnomefreak> thats a good question. maybe try without a country code (should give you closest working mirror)
<CVirus> Mena: I'm from Cairo too :-)
<shinobi> there is no easy media codec package for synapric or adept i know of
<Mena> CVirus, ok
* gnomefreak uploading so i didnt get to open link to see the full command
<CVirus> Mena: how about you join #EgLUG then ?
<Mena> CVirus, ok
<shinobi> athena http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16528/
<lzap> hello, how to upgrade from a mirror? I mean, I wonder to click on update in update-manager, its so slow and I wonder if it will use the main archive (which is currently under high load)
<athena> i'll try runing a vid now see what happens
<athena> thanks for all you help..
<what_if> in system settings I cannot get monitor and display to work
<tommy_> whats this: /bin/sh: can't access tty: Job control turned off, help me!
<what_if> tommy_: the permissions of the user running the script
<tommy_> sorry?
<tommy_> it comes up when im about 2mins into installing 7.04
<what_if> tommy_: hmmm. may want to check the cd for defects
<tommy_> i've checked the CD, and the md5 sum and burnt at a low speed
<_4strO> tommy_: ??? dont understand your pb
<what_if> the I do not know, unless you have an odd piece of hardware
<_4strO> what are trying to do ?
<what_if> *then
<tommy_> there are also dozens of forums with people having exactally the same problem as me, i was wondering if anyone here could shed some light on the issue for me
<tommy_> im  trying to install 7.04
<_4strO> tommy_: you boot on the CD, did you arrived on the Desktop ?
<tommy_> about two mins into installing 7.04 (feisty) this error comes up : Busy Box v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-3ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash)
<tommy_> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands
<tommy_> /bin/sh: can't access tty: Job control turned off
<tommy_> (initramfs)
<tommy_> never can make it to the desktop
<denis__> Bonjour ici :)
<_4strO> ok so you're not installing the system, booting on the liveCD is wrong
<Doon> oups it's english speaking here ^
<tommy_> maybe.........
<_4strO> (sorry 4 my uggly english)
<_4strO> !fr > Doon
<Doon> I have a little problem with apt, could someone help me ?
<tommy_> everything is wrong. I click install then it starts loading then i get that error
<_4strO> haaaaaa
<Doon> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<_4strO> tommy_: can you open a konsole and type uname -a ?
<tommy_> Linux tommy-desktop 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 18:45:35 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux, that came up
<_4strO> ok
<_4strO> tommy_: whenn did you dowload the iso ?
<tommy_> today
<_4strO> mm
<tommy_> ive been told its a "bug"
<_4strO> yep i saw on anotherr chan ;)
<_4strO> but it look like the bug i had few days ago
<ubuntu> Whats up everybody
<Aarin> ppl i need some help. when i try to install feisty fawn he doesn't recognise the disk controller for my Seagate ST380011A
<_4strO> but it was a bad kernel, and then fiw by put another kernel
<tommy_> but i downloaded direct from ubuntu servers.
<Aarin> and asks which one is from a list he gives (only one option can be chosed)
<baskitcaise> tommy what hardware u got? drives etc and layout
<_4strO> baskitcaise: is it normal to have 2.6.17-10-generic on the install CD ?
<Aarin> if it is edgy eft yes
<tommy_> how do i check what hardware i got in ubuntu, i have a program i use for that in windows.
<baskitcaise> it is the drives I am thinking of tommy, it looks like the install cannot find the cd/dvd
<baskitcaise> or it is having a prob finding your hard drives
<tommy_> people on forums have been saying similar things, only they give no solutions
<Aarin> anyone plz help me
<nicolai_> tommy kinfocenter might help
<tommy_> i dont have that program
<Aarin> edgy has no problem with detecting my hard drives (i'm in it now) feisty doesnt recognise my ATA disk. a ST380011A
<nicolai_> are you on Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<tommy_> ubuntu at the moment
<nicolai_> hmm
<nicolai_> I don't use Gnome, so i do not know the equivalent
<tommy_> im on the #ubuntu as well but there too many people there so i came here
<james> Anyone care to help me install Limewire? :P
<baskitcaise> I notice that the drives in edgy kernel are hda and in feisty ( or newer kernel ) are sda, here might be the prob
<athena> guys i still can't play back video avi files???
<baskitcaise> I already had edgy and just updated over the net to feisty so not seen the prob here, maybe the install kernel on disk uses hda but installed kernel is using sda
<_4strO> athena did you reboot ?
<Aarin> baskitcaise: mybe, but he asks me wich controller should he use. (he gives a long list)
<athena> no
<james> What do I do with .rpm's?
<_4strO> james: in ubuntu nothing :p
<james> Alien it is
<baskitcaise> james look at alien
<james> Yea I got that
<james> Wait a minute
<james> I have a .deb file
<Aarin> baskitcaise: i've tried choosing diferent controllers but the only one he didn't returned to the same menu was the controller named Seagate. and with that one he didn't passed to the partitions menu
<tommy_> ive been told that this problem will be fixed in (k)ubuntu's daily builds, will it?
<brzeszczot> hello
<Cem_UNAL> i see nvidia logo but if i say "glxinfo | grep rendering" --> http://imaj.at/15605
<brzeszczot> pls help
<james> :P We can't help if we don't know the problem
<brzeszczot> when i use apt-get ihave got Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<brzeszczot> others program works very well
<phoenix_G> :(
<brzeszczot> how can i reinstall apt-get
<phoenix_G> i am cursed :(
<brzeszczot> maybe booting from cd and using some repair software
<phoenix_G> anyone can help with ndiswrapper ?
<Cem_UNAL> i use nvidia-legacy
<brzeszczot> someone help..
<phoenix_G> please ? help with ndiswrapper ?
<shinobi> phoenix_G what's up
<const> wow
<brzeszczot> some one from poland?
<james> brzeszczot: Just reinstall Ubuntu
<james> Easy.
<const> the  whole thng looks nice now
<phoenix_G> i have a usb adapter with atheros chipset ... i install the 2 *.inf files and nothing happens
<noam_> i'm upgrading to feisty. i hope nothing goes wrong, i'm pretty satisfied from my system as it is now :)
<brzeszczot> reinstal dont remove my stuff and instaled program?
<shinobi> phoenix_G install means?
<james> idk Just repartition
<const> anybody knows any working undernet servers?
<phoenix_G> ndiswrapper -i *inf < < install
<_4strO> brzeszczot: what did you do to have this pb ?
<brzeszczot> i was install drivers for my graphick card
<brzeszczot> radeon 9200
<shinobi> phoenix_G ok, it's usb so it's hard for me to say. plus i never needed to install any drivers for atheros
<tommy_> bye all
<noam_> what's "modifying the software channels"?
<_4strO> brzeszczot: can you paste the entire error message ?
<phoenix_G> :( netgear sucks
<phoenix_G> anyway thanks
<_4strO> tommy_: you will try a more recent version ?
<tommy_> sorry, tomorrow i plan on trying to update to 7.04
<brzeszczot> when i use apt-get program return "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<_4strO> tommy_: that's what i have done few days ago
<tommy_> some have said they got the same error as me but they updated just fine
<noam_> omg, the upgrade is going to download 1.4gb of packages
<tommy_> hope it works
<_4strO> ^^
<_4strO> brzeszczot: i think that's not the entire message :p
<tommy_> btw how big is the upgarde from 6.10 to 7.04
<noam_> 1.4gb
<noam_> :E
<_4strO> !paste | brzeszczot
<ubotu> brzeszczot: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tommy_> how can the upgrade be 1.4gb when you can download the whole 7.04 iso which is 690*or so*mb
<noam_> it's upgrading pretty much all of my installed packages
<noam_> i have more installed than what's on the CD. i have gnome installed, for example...
<tommy_> oh, got it
<tommy_> i was scared for a minute there
<_4strO> ^^
<redmonkey> hi. what package do i have to install to be able to view png pictures? libpng2, 3, 10 or 12? and why are there so many?
<tommy_> well for me just today i wiped my hard drive a re-installed this version of ubuntu 6.10, so will the upgrade to 7.04 how big?
<athena> hey guys still can't play back video
<noam_> can't konqueror for example show pngs for you?
<brzeszczot> so how can i reinstall ubuntu?
<noam_> tommy_, probably not that big. but i couldn't say
<shinobi> athena huh? nothing? are you using kmplayer?
<brzeszczot> _4strO: what i have to do? help :)
<athena> just the standard
<tommy_> OK, well ill try upgrading tomorrow. Thanks for everyones help!! bye all
<noam_> bye :)
<athena> what else can i install?
<noam_> vlc, xine
<shinobi> athena kaffeine?
<_4strO> brzeszczot: sudo apt-get update -a
<shinobi> athena kmplayer or mplayer vlc
<athena> synaptic does not have kaffine?
<noam_> i'm a big fan of vlc. never seen it fail
<shinobi> kaffeine is by default
<shinobi> vlc is good, kmplayer is fine too
<athena> cant find mplayer vlc
<noam_> i cancelled the system upgrade for now. it's too slow
<Ilokaasu> noam_ do u use subtitles @ vlc ?
<athena> only finds kmplayer-base
<shinobi> is that no it?
<_4strO> athena: you're on kubuntu or ubuntu ?
<athena> ubuntu
<Ilokaasu> i think im not the only one who has problems seeing all the subtitles, it shows about only 1/10 of them
<shinobi> ahhh
<athena> ahhh???
<shreyas> i need help installing wine on kubuntu 6.06
<s0undt3ch> CarinArr: there's no way I could get lan connection, the et-131x module does not ship with xubuntu
<_4strO> athena: you have totem too i think
<shinobi> athena ahh, i thought you were on kubuntu all along
<athena> but it does not play back vid
<_4strO> athena: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<shinobi> _4strO that's done for athena already
<_4strO> ha ok
<shinobi> athena right? try it and see it will tell you
<Aarin> is it possible do discover which disk controller i'm using in my edgy eft?
<brzeszczot> apt-get update -a  - doesn't work - return "-a dont egzist"
<athena> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<_4strO> oups
<athena> Reading package lists... Done
<athena> Building dependency tree... Done
<athena> E: Couldn't find package w32codecs
<shinobi> athena is some other adept or synaptic open?
<athena> just cloed it
<athena> closed it
* Cem_UNAL help please: i am using TNT2 card; glxinfo fails; my xorg --> http://paste.linux-sevenler.org/index.php?id=594 and my bugs on screen --> http://imaj.at/15605
<athena> root@Zues1-desktop:~# sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<athena> Reading package lists... Done
<athena> Building dependency tree... Done
<athena> E: Couldn't find package w32codecs
<shinobi> athena did you have the medibuntu repository installed??
<athena> i dont know?
<shinobi> okay i think you can look at your /etc/apt/sources.list
<athena> any other ideas?
<shinobi> if you have medibuntu repository in there you should get w32 codecs
<brzeszczot> _4str0: how to  reinstall apt-get
<brzeszczot> _4str0: or ubuntu
<nicolai_> athena - you could also open adept and say manage repositories
<_4strO> brzeszczot: i dont think your apt broken
<athena> the file in this location is called medibuntu.list
<_4strO> just block by an update not finish
<athena> how do i use adept?
<_4strO> athena: just open it
<_4strO> and serach your package
<M_Fatih> i have too many apt error codes : http://paste.linux-sevenler.org/index.php?id=595
<athena> where do i find adept
<M_Fatih> i can't install/update/remove anything
<nicolai_> K -> system -> adept
<shinobi> _4strO athena but if the command line said it wasn't there you will have to add the repository first
<brzeszczot> _4str0: so where is problem?
<athena> and how do i do that?
<_4strO> shinobi: i know ;)
<shinobi> nicolai_ athena ubuntu right, it's probably different in gnome
<_4strO> brzeszczot: sudo apt-get update and then paste the entire message he give you
<nicolai_> ahh
<_4strO> !paste | brzeszczot
<ubotu> brzeszczot: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nicolai_> but adding it in any case is explained her https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<athena> shinobi what diff in gnome
<nicolai_> gnome uses synaptic i think
<gnomefreak> right
<shinobi> athena a lot of things, and i only used gnome for like three hours so i don't know
<shinobi> synaptic is better than adept though
<_4strO> athena: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list
<athena> nicolai im using synaptic
<athena> ## Medibuntu - Ubuntu 6.06 LTS "dapper drake"
<athena> ## Please report any bug on https://launchpad.net/products/medibuntu/+bugs
<athena> deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ dapper free non-free
<athena> deb-src http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ dapper free non-free
<holger__> moin tachchen moin
<_4strO> athena: lsb_release -a ?
<shinobi> so update and the search w32 codecs
<athena> dont know
<_4strO> athena: are you on a dapper version ?
<athena> yes
<athena> dapper  drake
<Cem_UNAL> i am using TNT2 card; glxinfo fails; my xorg --> http://paste.linux-sevenler.org/index.php?id=594 and my bugs on screen --> http://imaj.at/15605
<_4strO> athena: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<_4strO> Cem_UNAL: i dont know
<athena> look like it working
<shinobi> if not athena, how about easyubuntu?
<athena> easyubuntu?
<_4strO> shinobi: that is not a good idea ;)
<athena> are you taking the shit out of me?
<rubyn> hi, is kubuntu compatible with beryl? and i beryl included in kubuntu cd?
<const> how do you get the windows going in circles when you press Alt-Tab?
<athena> its ok...if you are
<nicolai_> athena - easyubuntu works but could mess up your system
<athena> ok
<const> how do you get the windows going in circles when you press Alt-Tab?
<_4strO> rubyn: compatible ... yes, include ... no (only in the universe repo)
<rubyn> thx astro
<brzeszczot> _4str0:
<brzeszczot> Pobrano 196B w 0s (223B/s)
<brzeszczot> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<shinobi> athena my mistake w32 codecs was not in my list, once you install that it should work
<_4strO> const: itsn't alt-tab but superkey-tab ;)
<athena> ok its taking a while to download
<_4strO> shinobi: w32codecs (without space)
<athena> thanks shinobi...
<shinobi> _4strO yeah sorry - little analog of me
<_4strO> athena: finished ?
<shinobi> athena it's 20 some mb so it is slow
<const> _4strO: hmm...  what's superkey?
<_4strO> const: windows key
<athena> its half way there..
<_4strO> ok
<athena> so my bad only completed %5
<shinobi> athena once installed yur default player should work for mp3 and video
<_4strO> shinobi: did you put the libdvdcss2 package too in your list ?
<athena> full crazy
<Bhaskar1> I have ubuntu 6.06 now, i want to upgrade it into kubuntu 6.10 from CD, how it possible without loss of existing data?
<brzeszczot> _4str0: so i pasted and?
<_4strO> brzeszczot: give me the url
<franky> how i can know the root password?
<_4strO> franky: you cant :p
<Black_Cat> how do i view CHM files under kubuntu?
<franky> _4strO:  but i am the root
<franky> xDD
<franky> but i dont know what password is
<Bhaskar1> red, I have ubuntu 6.06 now, i want to upgrade it into kubuntu 6.10 from CD, how it possible without loss of existing data?
<_4strO> franky: it's the pass create with the first account user
<shinobi> _4strO yes only w32 was missing
<_4strO> shinobi: ok :)
<brzeszczot> _4str0: url from where?
<franky> _4strO:  i thought was it, but kubuntu does not accept
<shinobi> _4strO because at that time it was like with athena, too slow and i had the .deb somewhere
<Black_Cat> franky, kubuntu doesn't have root account in normal linux sense. you are the omnipotent user if you installed the OS with your login
<_4strO> brzeszczot: the url where you paste the message
<_4strO> franky: you cant login a X session under root account
<_4strO> (if it's what you try to do)
<athena> honestly if it wasn't for the help of all you guy's i'd be lost..  YOU GUYS ROCK..
<franky> Black_Cat:  ok but if i want to change the drwx rwx rwx of a file?
<franky> no _4strO i want to change the permitions
<franky> permitions? my english is a bit bad...:P sorry
<_4strO> franky: no pb mine isn't better :p
<Black_Cat> franky, in which program do you perform it? konqueror? mc? or...?
<nicolai_> most of us here probably have English as second or third language :)
<_4strO> franky: sudo chmod 777 yourfile
<const> _4strO: Window-Tab is what I was looking for
<_4strO> const: i know ;)
<const> you could be useful :-)
<_4strO> const: just a think, windows key is called superkey ;)
<const> okay, now I'm learning something
<const> and this magnify thing is awesome
<Black_Cat> how do i view CHM files under kubuntu?
<const> i'm sleepy ... in a bed with laptop...
<_4strO> i prefer the alt-tab way
<noam_> Black5un, kchm is pretty nice
<const> really nice feature
<_4strO> Black_Cat: did you try in ooo ?
<franky> _4strO:  oks, but what does mean sudo?
<noam_> er kchmviewer
<lordhelmet> hey all....i just upgraded my laptop from edgy to feisty, and i now am missing my shutdown options from the menu in kde (running gdm with kde). i only have logout...any ideas?
<_4strO> franky: sudo is to Super User DO i think
<Black_Cat> fraiddo, DO as Super User
<apokryphos> ubotu: sudo
<Black_Cat> _4strO, erm. what're you talking about? :)
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<lordhelmet> also my power button doesn't shutdown my laptop anymore either
<franky> _4strO:  oks, thankyou, so in kubuntu does not exit a root?
<_4strO> Black_Cat: ooo = openoffice :p
<LeeJunFan> franky: root exists, you just don't log into root - no password set.
<LeeJunFan> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Black_Cat> _4strO, LOL :) I'll try....
<LeeJunFan> you can run sudo -i to become root
<_4strO> franky: it exist
<_4strO> franky: sudo su
<nicolai_> lordhelmet - try shutdown or killall or something like that in konsole
<_4strO> and you will be root
<const> btw, how do you get root password?
<LeeJunFan> or sudo -s
<const> i had to boot in "recovery mode" and type passwd there
<franky> LeeJunFan:  but no doing this: sudo chmod 777 filename, i put my password as the first user and it goes ok
<_4strO> const: root pass is the pass tou created with the first login
<lordhelmet> nicolai: that works just fine, but i should have my buttons....i enjoy being able to shutdown my laptop by pressing the power button, or restart with ctrl+alt+del -> alt+r
<const> that works... just wondering how do you folks get root password
<const> _4strO: no, that pass did not work
<franky> but if i put in command line: su then i put the pwd and it gives to me a authenticion failure :S
<lordhelmet> nicolai: i just have the logout option (with shutdown/restart on the main gdm login screen)
<LeeJunFan> const: you can set one. echo "root:password" | sudo chpasswd
<nicolai_> It was also just a temporary fix. It sounds like an issue for the forum. :P
<_4strO> lordhelmet: are you using XGL ?
<const> i got my pass, thx. but....
<LeeJunFan> const: but you shouldn't need one really, the password for your first user should get you into recovery.
<const> after i installed, i had "!" instead of "*"
<lordhelmet> _4str0: no, using gdm + regular kde
<elbing> I upgraded last night from edgy to Feisty. All ok but, what about unofficial repos of kubuntu.org? there is just Edgy dirs
<elbing> will be there feisty in future or I remove that sources?
<lordhelmet> ~/quit
<_4strO> elbing: lol
<_4strO> oups
<_4strO> lol
<const> the most emazing thing is i have shitty inte integrated graphics
<const> and beryl runs flawlessly
<brzeszczot> _4str0: so what do think about that crap :) ?
<const> anybody got recent nvidia chip?
<brzeszczot> _4str0: help...
<_4strO> brzeszczot: try : sudo aptitude reinstall apt
<brzeszczot> _4str0: same results :((((
<shinobi_> athena still downloading?
<brzeszczot> _4str0:
<brzeszczot> aptitude reinstall apt
<brzeszczot> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<_4strO> :/
<_4strO> brzeszczot: sudo dpkg  --configure -a
<_4strO> this one will be good
<brzeszczot> _4str0: i tried this one - didn't help
<brzeszczot> _4str0: aptitude doesn't work too :(
<brzeszczot> _4str0: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16537/
<const> how do you make foucus-follow-mouse in kde+beryl?
<_4strO> brzeszczot: what gave you : dpkg  --configure -a
<brzeszczot> _4str0: return nothig - empty line
<_4strO> const: general option / principal / focus i think
<_4strO> brzeszczot: mmmm
<_4strO> brzeszczot: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<ubuntu> hey, I just booted the feisty kde livecd, but it seems to select the wrong screen dimensions (I have a widescreen laptop)
<ubuntu> I tried every screen size in the settings menu but they all look strange
<_4strO> ubuntu : so change it :p
<ubuntu> do you know how I can know which one is the correct for my laptop, it isn't in the manuals
<_4strO> ubuntu: ha ok :) did you try to change de refreh frequncy too ?
<ubuntu> no, it's a 60Hz
<ubuntu> s/a/at
<ubuntu> but that's the only option in the combobox
<_4strO> ok
<const> _4strO: i found general options (in beryl) .... :-)    but there is no principa/foucus there
<ubuntu> in dapper it was ok
<_4strO> const: there is one , actually i think it's on the fist page and you have to go down the page ;)
<Novae> quick question guys, i installed one of the recent kubuntu betas and so have kde installed however i'd like to reinstall kde from scratch so i can remove some of the useless stuff i don't use.
<ubuntu> _4strO: 1024x768 was the one kubuntu selected, that't not widescreen right?
<shinobi_> Novae but you don't want  a full reinstall?
<Novae> trying to do this via the package manager is too hard as there are too many dependancies...
<_4strO> ubuntu right
<ubuntu> ok thx
<nicolai_> ubuntu - you're correct. that isn't widescreen
<Novae> shinobi_ nope, i've got most of the stuff setup and it took me forever to install in the first place...stupid kernel...
<ubuntu> _4strO: I know how to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf but is that possible on a livecd?
<shinobi_> Novae sure there was a nice piece on how to do it using command line and a list of packages that make up the base kde install you may have to google it
<Novae> lol, i ended up having to chroot in and compile a new kernel to get a couple of things working...
<_4strO> ubuntu: never try but ui think yes
<MidMark> guys I have no shut down and reboot options, only end session!
<MidMark> someone else experiencing this problem?
<MidMark> after Feisty upgrade
<Novae> i've seen the page but i don't think they have a list of packages for feisty and i'm not sure how similiar to efty the package setup is...
<shinobi_> MidMark did you do strtx from command line?
<const> _4strO: thanks! I'm blind :-)
<MidMark> nope, but I'm under kubuntu but gdm is selected not kdm, don't know if this change
<_4strO> const: ;)
<_4strO> MidMark: why not try with kdm ?
<shinobi_> MidMark if i start the x server with start x even with kdm i can only choose end session
<MidMark> I can try, but I don't like it
<MidMark> shinobi_: I _don't_ have started with startx
<ubuntu> _4strO: cool, I changed a bit, going to relogin now, feels really strange editing a livecd file, but I guess everything is stored in mem :-) brb
<MidMark> normal boot
<_4strO> ubuntu: right but you will lose it at next reboot :)
<_4strO> too late ...
<_4strO> brzeszczot: ??? what's hap ?
<const> _4strO: i'm off to bed
<const> nice chattingwith you
<const> see you later
<_4strO> ;)
<_4strO> yes seeya
<_4strO> around ...
<Bluetooth> hi all
<Bluetooth> need help upgrading egdy to fiesty
<Bluetooth> tried as it's written on ubuntu.com
<Bluetooth> no luck
<_4strO> Bluetooth: dont think it's the right moment to do this :p
<Bluetooth> when then?
<_4strO> Bluetooth: what's your pb ?
<_4strO> Blue
<dhq> Bluetooth: use updatemanager the best
<shinobi_> Bluetooth _4strO maybe after a few days?
<dhq> !update-manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update-manager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_4strO> Bluetooth: whenn less people upgrade ;)
<Bluetooth> aaa
<Bluetooth> ok
<Bluetooth> >D
<Bluetooth> :D
<shinobi_> Bluetooth sooooo slooow right now
<_4strO> Bluetooth: you have pb to join ubuntu servers ?
<Bluetooth> but it doesn't say that upgrade is possible as in ubuntu
<Bluetooth> what is pb?
<_4strO> pb = problem :p
<Bluetooth> u mean connect?
<_4strO> yep
<Bluetooth> no
<Bluetooth> no pb with connection
<_4strO> then what ?
<dhq> my flash in konqueror doesnt work please help
<shinobi_> Bluetooth _4strO probably just slooooow
<Bluetooth> it just doesn't say upgrade is possible
<Bluetooth> I mean adept
<_4strO> dhq: and in firefox ?
<amigrave> after the dist upgrade from edgy to feisty, the X server is not starting because I was using nvidia module (installed on edgy using envy script). What is the best way to install nvidia driver on feisty ?
<dhq> _4strO: works fine
<shinobi_> amigrave sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx ?
<ubuntu> lol, _4strO I restarted the x server but of course didn't know the user name or password :-D
<Bluetooth> so what to do?
<ubuntu> but I saw the the dimension where good now, the login screen looked ok
<ubuntu> so I'm going to install now
<Bluetooth> maybe I should add some deps
<lag_3d> i installed beryl but now i lost the window titlebar, how do i recover the titlebar?
<shinobi_> Bluetooth didi you change edgy to feisty in source.list
<Bluetooth> manually?
<_riccardo> hello
<_4strO> ubuntu : ^^
<dhq> lag_3d: install emrald window manager
<lag_3d> Bluetooth: doesn't matter, as long as it works :)
<_riccardo> anybody having problems with the installer not recognising the existing partitions?
<shinobi_> Bluetooth sure then try it
<Bluetooth> I just added a dep as it's written on site
<_riccardo> i have /dev/sda
<lag_3d> dhq: cool, thanks
<_riccardo> but i also have sda1,sda2,sda3 etc
<Bluetooth> just change edgy to fiesty on all depos?
<dhq> _4strO: flash in fire fox ok
<_riccardo> but the installer just sees sda and wants to write another partition table :-(
<shinobi_> Bluetooth osrry i don't know the site so i am maybe give you wrong info, but in principal it would seem weird to still have edgy in your sources list if you are updating to feisty
<lag_3d> and, btw, they promissed feisty would feature compiz installed by default and enableable from a certain control pannel -- well, i don't find that control pannel
<_4strO> dhq: locate libflashplayer.so
<shinobi_> lag_3d ubuntu yes, kubuntu no
<lag_3d> why don't i find that in kubuntu
<Bluetooth> shinobi_ I'll try
<dhq> _4strO: and
<_4strO> dhq: give it you some result ?
<Novae> so, does anyone know how to install kde-core(replacing kububtu-desktop) without removing general kubuntu functionality?
<lag_3d> shinobi_: oh, so kubuntu has no feature parity with ubuntu??
<lag_3d> shinobi_: are there any other things where ubuntu has more options than kubuntu?
<athena> hey guys just finished and still can't play back avi files
<_4strO> lag_3d: try to killall -9 emerald
<shinobi_> lag_3d that seems a little technical, but evidently...no...
<ubuntu> mm, the installer still looks ugly, did they write the gui in tk or so ;)
<_4strO> athena: did you reboot ?
<athena> no
<athena> should i?
<_4strO> try ;)
<athena> hanks
<athena> thanks
<athena> back soon
<_4strO> yes
<_4strO> i hope so !
<lag_3d> shinobi_: no to "any other things" or to "so kubuntu has no feature parity"?
<shinobi_> lag_3d but for sure that beryl by default is not the same
<shinobi_> lag_3d no to the parity
<Bluetooth> shinobi_ no luck
<Bluetooth> *
<Bluetooth> (
<ubuntu> lag_3d: I think ubuntu and kubuntu each have there own futures, they don't have to be equal do you think?
<amigrave> shinobi_: don't work. Is it supposed to install nvidia.ko module? When modprobing nvidia I've got FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory
<lag_3d> _4strO: if i killall emerald what happens?
<corbax> salut
<_4strO> lag_3d: it will start another emerald i suppose
<lag_3d> ubuntu, shinobi_: well, what about click'n'run?
<Bluetooth> adept doesn't show it can connect to any of depos
<dhq> _4strO: home/dhq/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<shinobi_> amigrave hmm, it made me reinstall my kernel, then when i rebooted nad i had nvidia
<Bluetooth> (
<shinobi_> lag_3d click n' run?
<Bluetooth> I manually changed edgy to fiesty in depo list
<lag_3d> shinobi_: cnr was promissed for feisty
<shinobi_> lag_3d what is that?
<lag_3d> shinobi_: and i found no mention of in in kubuntu feisty
<shinobi_> Bluetooth have you been in konsole and du sudo apt-get update
<_4strO> dhq: go to the konqueror configuration, part "external moduls" or something like this
<Bluetooth> that doesn't work on my PC
<Bluetooth> I'm under MS ISA server
<lag_3d> shinobi_: cnr is freespire's applications warehouse
<Bluetooth> apt-get won't work, but adept does
<shinobi_> Bluetooth okay, that may be the start of some of the issues i guess.
<_4strO> dhq: just click on the button who propose you to find new moduls
<nicolai_> I believe cnr was delayed for 7.10
<amigrave> shinobi_: apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-generic ?
<ubuntu> imho they may delac cnr for 3000.10
<shinobi_> amigrave i think mine asked me to do it when i did the nvidia-glx
<shinobi_> the dependency was a new kernel with nvidia inside
<shinobi_> i think you need to enable the multiverse though
<Bluetooth> how to change proxy settings for apt-get?
<aziz> so how are the updates from edgy to feisty going? any major problems?
<shinobi_> amigrave do oyu have full set of repos?
<ubuntu> Bluetooth: maybe apt-get uses the proxy environment vars?
<amigrave> shinobi_: mhhh ! right ! I have not checked what the dist upgrade tool changed in my sources.list. Does it need universe and multiverse or an external source ?
<ubuntu> Bluetooth:  something like export ftp_proxy="http://proxy.example.com:8080"
<Bluetooth> where? some file as I remember
<shinobi_> amigrave nvidia stuff is universe multiverse
<shinobi_> that's why it can't make the change because it can't get the restricted modules
<ubuntu> Bluetooth: note I'm not sure about this, just suspecting, you can type that in the cli before you type apt-get to test if it works
<amigrave> shinobi_: still have univers and multiverse in my source list so I guess it's not the problem
<Bluetooth> ok. in what file are the proxy settings for apt-get?
<shinobi_> amigrave but sounds like it;s not updating the kernel properly
<lag_3d> shinobi_, ubuntu: in what repo do i  find the nvidia driver?
<_4strO> apt-cache madison nvidia
<shinobi_> lag_3d i think it's in standard multiveres / universe
<athena> hey iven after the reboot i still cant play back video
<lag_3d> shinobi_: and is it the latest driver?
<shinobi_> i need a hand here, none of the fonts are regebnerating the cache properly
<ubuntu> Bluetooth: first type something like this: export http_proxy='http://proxy.site.domain:port@user:password' , then use apt
<Bluetooth> ok, 'll try
<shinobi_> lag_3d no you ned to follow special instructions for the nvidia latest, you can for example download and build from nvidia site
<athena> it says i dont have a decoder installed to handle this file
<athena> _4strO can you help me again please???
<Bluetooth> in what file is source list?
<ubuntu> Bluetooth: /etc/apt/sources.list
<_4strO> athena:
<Bluetooth> ok
<_4strO> wich file ?
<_4strO> witch file ?
<athena> avi
<amigrave> shinobi_: apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-generic didn't helped
<athena> haven't tried mp3 yet
<_4strO> athena: try ;)
<_4strO> i think i couldn't read it reight ?
<_4strO> reight*
<_4strO> right*
<_4strO> f*$$ fingers
<ubuntu> left?
<myky> all: please help me have anyone ati x200?
<_4strO> myky: i have an X600
<athena> An Error Occured
<Bluetooth> myky there was nice HowTo on ubuntuforums.org
<Bluetooth> try google
<athena> You do no have a decoder nstalled to handle this file
<_4strO> athena: ok :/
<shinobi_> amigrave thre is a instruction on ubuntu forums that works for latest nvidia driver
* _4strO try to remember what have he done for mp3s worfink on his bro's laptop
<shinobi_> amigrave though it should work of the repos
<myky> Bluetooth:  you known i try googling , i find more manual but my fglrx dont work
<athena> _4strO what do you mean by :/
<shinobi_> look nice fonts ubuntu japanese
<shinobi_> looks nice japanese ubuntu
<james> x.x
<_4strO> athena: it's just a smile
<amigrave> shinobi_: do you have an idea about the package where lies the nvidia kernel module ? I tried dpkg --reinstall install linux-restricted-modules-generic whithout success. I think all I need is install the package with the nvidia kernel module but don't know which package it is
<_4strO> like :) but :/
<_4strO> not so happy face
<athena> oh ok
<shinobi_> nvidia-glx
<athena> does not play mp3 either  :(
<_4strO> athena: I think you have all needed to read them
<myky> _4strO: are you go fglrx in your ati?
<_4strO> athena: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<james> _4strO: is there one of those for JRE?
<_4strO> james:  ?
<amigrave> shinobi_: in the nvidia-glx deb I can find the Xorg nvidia driver, but not the nvidia kernel driver (nvidia.ko)
<_4strO> myky: whart ?
<james> Nothing. I just installed Java, yet when I type in Limewire it says I don't have the latest version
<athena> ok i'll try that now
<athena> root@Zues1-desktop:~# sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<athena> Reading package lists... Done
<athena> Building dependency tree... Done
<athena> Package ffmpeg is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<athena> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<athena> is only available from another source
<athena> E: Package ffmpeg has no installation candidate
<Bluetooth> Zdravstvuyte Jim!
<Bluetooth> Ya kupil nedavno igru Pocket Heroes. Vse soobsheniya kotorye prixodyat ko mne ot vas ya poluchayu v nechitabelnom vide, navernoe izza perekodirovok. Ne mogli by vy v budushem prislylat pisma na english ili translite.
<Bluetooth> Spasibo
<Bluetooth> S uvazheniem,
<Bluetooth> Aziz Khakulov
<Bluetooth> Snogeb?ksvej 25, 1, v. 24
<Bluetooth> 8210 ?rhus V, Denmark
<Bluetooth> Tel.: +45 82506339
<Bluetooth> Mobile: +45 28295150
<Bluetooth> sorry
<Bluetooth> no luck guys
<Bluetooth> can't upgrade
<bentob0x> anybody knows how to add stuff in your right-click menu?
<shinobi_> amigrave i know why
<Bluetooth> apt-get connects, but says no updates
<brzeszczot> _4str0: i try "dpkg --configure -a" and nothig return - empty line
<shinobi_> amigrave linux modules restricted
<myky> all: please help me have anyone ati x200?
<athena> anything else you can suggest?
<james> Reinstall Ubuntu xP
<shinobi_> amigrave linux-restricted-modules-....kernel#...generic
<Bluetooth> yeah, best way
<shinobi_> amigrave that needs to be installed
<brzeszczot> james: it was sugest for me ?
<james> Anyone really
<james> It solves most problems
<_4strO> james: you need the 1.5 JRE i think and you have the 1.4 by defaut
<james> I installed 1.6
<Black_Cat> is there anything similar to DOS/Win32 .bat files?
<shinobi_> amigrave found it?
<james> .com files?
<_4strO> james: yes 1.6 (was my mistake)
<james> What about it?
<Bluetooth> Black_Cat, shell scripting
<james> _4strO: What about 1.6? I Installed it...
<Black_Cat> Bluetooth, any standard file extension?
<Bluetooth> no
<Black_Cat> okay...
<Bluetooth> just need to start with #!/bin/bash
<_4strO> athena: james yes, but i think it dont execut the 1.6 by default
<Bluetooth> try google
<dettoaltrimenti_> how can you check what version of ubuntu you're running, on the command line/
<james> _4strO: How do I fix that one up
<_4strO> dettoaltrimenti_: lsb_release -a
<Bluetooth> shinobi I got GPG error
<snikker> i'm tring to umount my /boot partion with no success: device busy. how can i workaround this?
<Bluetooth> says no pub key
<athena> i dont understand
<shinobi_> _4strO failed to write cache on font cache
<_4strO> shinobi ??
<shinobi_> Bluetooth add gpg key?
<Bluetooth> how?
<Bluetooth> says signatures couldn't be verified because there is no pub key
<_4strO> athena: sudo apt-get install xmms
<shinobi_> Bluetooth yes normal
<_4strO> athena: and try to open an mp3 with xmms player
<shinobi_> 864ijing
<athena> ok
<Bluetooth> so how to add a pub key?
<Bluetooth> why is it so hard to upgrade???
<Bluetooth> in ubuntu it's just so easy
<Bluetooth> *
<Bluetooth> (
<shinobi_> # gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys KEY # gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<shinobi_> Bluetooth those two lines, replace KEY with the key
<yeti> my kubuntu refuses to upgrade to feisty :/ it says i should free at least 6.5M of space on /boot, but theres 32M free on boot, why on earth does it need 40M of space? do i need to repartition?
<_4strO> james: two options
<shinobi_> Bluetooth starting at #
<_4strO> james: change the command executed by the limewire icon
<Bluetooth> ok
<james> oh I type in limewire in cli
<athena> will not play
<Cem_UNAL> please help i can't give direct renderin support my screen card ( TNT2 )
<_4strO> athena: rhooooo !
<amigrave> shinobi_: already reinstalled restricted modules but using package linux-restricted-modules-generic
<Bluetooth> what sould be the key?
<Bluetooth> anything?
<amigrave> shinobi_: currently trying nvidia-glx-new and legacy
<shinobi_> Bluetooth no. it is whatever it is for that repository, you will have to look it up depending on the repository
<boubbin> how to install nvidia-legacy drivers in feisty ?
<james> _4strO:  what was my second option
<shinobi_> amigrave those should not be it
<_4strO> james: go where the JRE1.6 is
<Bluetooth> how?
<Bluetooth> where?
<Cem_UNAL> boubbin: i installed bu it does not work :(
<amigrave> shinobi_: I have the API mismatch problem
<shinobi_> amigrave. there is one of those linux restricted modules for your kernel number, you need that one
<_4strO> then go to /bin
<athena> mps are working xmms
<shinobi_> Bluetooth which is the missing key
<boubbin> Cem_UNAL: so, we have to wait until someone fixes it ?
<_4strO> james: and then try ./java yourlimewirebinary
<_4strO> athena: you have mp3's working with wmms ?
<shinobi_> amigrave there were instructions on that in ubuntu forum if you have api mismatch
<Bluetooth> how do I know the fu&*g missing key??????
<athena> yes
<_4strO> haaa !:)
<athena> now we just need to sort out the avi please
<shinobi_> Bluetooth when you do your update, it tells you what failed
<amigrave> shinobi_: I searched for those threads but I mainly found empty threads
<vbgunz> my upgrade to Feisty from Edgy has gone horribly broken :( Is there any reports and documentation I can go over?
<james> _4strO: where might the JRE be
<shinobi_> amigrave there one main one how to install nvidia on feisty
<_4strO> james: where you install it
<Bluetooth> it gave me something like thus AASDGQYFAR1253172
<Bluetooth> is that it?
<shinobi_> Bluetooth and before that? the url?
<james> it was a bin, so I changed permissions and ran it in cli
<MidMark> so anyone can help me try to show back reboot and halt to my kubuntu?
<james> _4strO:  it was a bin, so I changed permissions and ran it in cli
<MidMark> it was feisty upgrade that let me only end session
<boubbin> Cem_UNAL: ?
<Bluetooth> shinobi can I send u output of apt-get?
<_4strO> james: locate jre1.6.0 | grep bin
<Bluetooth> it's mess I can't find needed string
<amigrave> shinobi_: installing nvidia-glx-new did work for me !
<shinobi_> uamigrave great!
<fatimah> hi
<amigrave> shinobi_: thanks for you help !!!
<shinobi_> amigrave sure happy it works
<Daisuke_Ido> are the repos finally running at a halfway respectable speed?
<athena> _4stro any other thoughts
<fatimah> may i ask something related with kubuntu ?
<vbgunz> damn, upgrading to Feisty just broke my system :( I cannot upgrade it all :(
<shinobi_> Bluetooth use the pastebin i guess
<brzeszczot> _4str0: so what i must to do?
<brzeszczot> _4str0: help
<_4strO> brzeszczot:  :p
<fatimah> i just want asking about upgrading too
<_4strO> athena: just thinking about it
<james> _4strO: Strange, the folder is on my desktop
<Cem_UNAL> boubbin: i asked it before u too; and nobody answered me?
<athena> ok
<_4strO> james: normal
<fatimah> i got error msg unmet dependecies......
<boubbin> ok
<james> _4strO:  What did you want me to do with it?
<brzeszczot> _4str0: what is funny? my apt-get ? :)
<fatimah> exactly what's going on ?
<_4strO> james: you download it with firefox and then it put in on your desktop
<przemek_> elo
<james> _4strO:  I've already done that.
<brzeszczot> _4str0: tell me some advice
<_4strO> james: try this : go to the bin dir in your java1.6 installation
<james> Im there
<shinobi_> anyone know if something is strange with the fonts in feisty?
<james> _4strO:  I'm there
<_4strO> james: and then : ./java yourLimewireBin
<james> Okay
<Graham> shinobi_: No.
<brzeszczot> james: so how to reinstal ubuntu?
<james> Put the disk in?
<Bluetooth> shinobi pastebin.ca/449727
<shinobi_> Graham faled to write cache
* Cem_UNAL boubbin: nobody knows that how direct rendering enables for nvidia-glx-legacy (such as TNT2 )
<Cem_UNAL> :D
<Graham> shinobi_: What are we talking about here?
<shinobi_> Bluetooth can i get that link again?
<shinobi_> Graham font cache
<james> _4strO: Type that exactly?
<brzeszczot> james: that was funny - but what next - install like usual?
<Bluetooth> shinobi http://pastebin.ca/449727
<Graham> shinobi_: In general? In a particular application?
<james> Yes. Install it on the partition you used to install it in the first place
<Bluetooth> line 54 I guess
<shinobi_> Bluetooth DD4D5088
<_4strO> brzeszczot: sudo rm -Rf /var/cache/*
<shinobi_> Bluetooth that is the KEY element
<_4strO> brzeszczot: dont !
<shawn34> anyone know why ktorrent stops seeding all togeather when a download finishes?
<Bluetooth> just that?
<shinobi_> Graham not exactly, i install fonts, and my font cache will not write
<shinobi_> Bluetooth yes
<_4strO> brzeszczot: sudo rm -Rf /var/cache/apt/
<_4strO> brzeszczot: and then : sudo apt-get update
<james> _4strO: What is LimewireBin
<pucko-> what is the problem with doing a regular dist-upgrade from cmd line instead of using adept-manager or whatever it is that's recommended?
<Graham> shinobi_: Too bad. Have you noticed Fiesty being alot quicker?
<brzeszczot> _4str0: rm cache i tried - doesn't work
<MidMark> ok "resolved": all people that has kubuntu and gdm they cannot see other buttons than "end session"
<_4strO> james: in fact i don't now but it will be in /usr/bin or /bin
<MidMark> with kdm all is ok :(
<_4strO> it should be*
<_4strO> MidMark: ok thx for reply ;)
<MidMark> _4strO: yes now I search if the bug is just filed
<shinobi_> Graham not particularly, especially with this font issue seems to lock everything up
<_4strO> james: look at the propriety of your limewire icon ;)
<Bluetooth> shinobi, do u know whether kubuntu has now a normal keyboard layout switching applet
<Bluetooth> or widget
<james> _4strO: so it would be ./java /usr/bin/limewire
<shinobi_> Bluetooth sure
<_4strO> james: yes
<vbgunz> anybody know how to fix a broken upgrade to Feisty from Edgy?
<shinobi_> Bluetooth if it's just for type of keyboard, like us or jp or so
<shinobi_> Bluetooth then it is a systray icon
<Bluetooth> I have KDE Keyboard tool and Keyboard swith but they suck
<james> _4strO: Nothing happened...
<Bluetooth> I can switch once towards but can't backwards
<_4strO> brzeszczot: you already remove the pkgcache.bin and srcpkgcache.bin files in /var/cache/apt/ ?
<_4strO> james: no message ?
<shinobi_> Bluetooth kcontrol - regional and accessibility - country.region and language
<james> _4strO: Nope. Nothing.
<shinobi_> Bluetooth and keyboard layout
<_4strO> james: are you sure about /usr/bin/limewire ?
<brzeszczot> _4str0: yes - its emty
<james> Yes
<james> Certain
<shinobi_> Bluetooth actaully keyboard layout, enble keyborad layouts, select the relevant layouts you want
<james> _4strO: I see the icon myself
<_4strO> james: ok
<mlu> Hi there - Anyone who has a upgraded to Feisty and now has problems enabling dma on your harddirive?
<brzeszczot> _4str0: now apt-get update return: "E: Brakuje katalogu archiww /var/cache/apt/archives/partial"
<Bluetooth> I think will do it after upgrade
<Bluetooth> doesn't work now
<Bluetooth> on 6.10 at least
<shinobi_> Bluetooth those other apps may be influenceing it, best to start clean
<_4strO> brzeszczot: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update
<vbgunz> upgrade to Feisty has broken Edgys upgrade ability, whats up?
<Bluetooth> shinobi didn't work at start as well
<Bluetooth> I have EN_US and RU_RU
<brzeszczot> _4str0: clean doesn't help
<Bluetooth> I can switch from EN to RU, but can't from RU to EN
<Bluetooth> I mean using keyboard shortcut
<_4strO> brzeszczot: just sudo rm -Rf /var/cache/apt/ && sudo apt-get update
<Bluetooth> I can click on systray icon
<_4strO> james: i have a solution but i'm not about result :p
<shinobi_> Bluetooth mmm...sounds like it could be one of the specific setting that does that, some of them conflict, like shift-space an so on
<Daisuke_Ido> friggin no workie mouse wheel
<Bluetooth> shinobi http://pastebin.ca/449743
<Bluetooth> still can't update
<shawn34> Can I install directly from the live cd without loading the actual desktop up?
<Daisuke_Ido> shawn34: for that you want the alternate cd
<shawn34> crap, no other way?
<shinobi_> Bluetooth did you add the GPG key???
<boubbin> how to enable repos ins kubuntu fesity ?
<Daisuke_Ido> it allows direct install, the live cd requires the live environment
<shinobi_> Bluetooth using # gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys KEY # gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<shawn34> Daisuke_Ido, everytime i put the cd in and hit enter on the first option it says 'Loading' in the top right and just sits there
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh
<Bluetooth> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> i would say try the alt. cd
<shawn34> Daisuke_Ido, the only cd i can get to load up and install is an old dapper beta
<Bluetooth> shinobi http://pastebin.ca/449744
<Bluetooth> i did both
<Daisuke_Ido> sounds like your drive might be a little evil
<shinobi_> Bluetooth did it say ok ?
<ma3x> can somebody paste their xorg.conf on pastebin.ca ?
<Daisuke_Ido> i have to run for now though, class
<Bluetooth> it said nothing
<_4strO> Bluetooth: why have you still some eddy stuff in your repo ?
<shinobi_> Bluetooth you have mispelled feisty as fiesty
<Bluetooth> shit
<Bluetooth> really?
<boubbin> how to enable repos in kubuntu feisty ?
<shinobi_> Bluetooth and as _4strO says, edgy not okay
<_4strO> boubbin: in adept
<shinobi_> Bluetooth and it should say that it is getting  the key nad then say okay when you add it
<boubbin> i dont see any repos there...
<Bluetooth> _4strO trying to  uprgade
<_4strO> boubbin: or i the /etc/apt/sources.list
<boubbin> ok
<Bluetooth> shinobi it says nothing, totally quiet
<shinobi_> Bluetooth then it isn't adding the key for some reason
<Bluetooth> aaaaaa it's all because of misspell
<Bluetooth> :)
<Bluetooth> it found repos now
<_4strO> Bluetooth: for the GPG error, it isn't a pb, it's just an advertisement
<Section31> Yay, upgrade to Kububtu 7.04 Fiesty Fawn went successfully!
<_4strO> but he will wheck the repo
<_4strO> check*
<Section31> A PC
<shinobi_> _4strO failed to write cache on font install/unistall with apt-get
<_4strO> athena: my bro will come soon :) i will ask him to refresh my memory :)
<mocker> Does Kubuntu include a desktop search?
<_4strO> shinobi ?
<athena> ok cool
<_4strO> after doing what ?
<shinobi_> _4strO does that mean anything to you? i just did apt-get install ipafont
<_4strO> athena: but i still think everything just ggod for you, just a config pb
<shinobi_> _4strO it wouldn't write the cache, and now it won't install either
<_4strO> shinobiweird
<_4strO> shinobi:weird
<shinobi_> _4strO it's my second attempt at feisty install i wrote over the last one because of this issue
<shinobi_> _4strO makes slow the whole thing down
<shawn34> Daisuke_Ido, I can't get any of the downloads to start for xubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> torrent :)
<lag_3d> hey, where is the "show windows from all desktops" option in kcontrol / panel / taskbar?
<shawn34> i know
<Daisuke_Ido> aaaand i'm off
<shawn34> Daisuke_Ido, torrent file wont download
<athena> ok thanks heaps will wait patiently..
<shinobi_>  feisty
<Daisuke_Ido> lag_3d: right click taskbar, configure panel > taskbar
<lag_3d> Daisuke_Ido: yes, that's the usual location, but are you sure you see that in the feisty kde?
<_4strO> shinobi: i dont have this package
<boubbin> how to check what version of kubuntu im using atm ?
<_4strO> boubbin: lsb_release -a
<boubbin> thx
<lag_3d> boubbin: in a console, try "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Daisuke_Ido> lag_3d: i'm absolutely positive, i'm using it
<_4strO> shinobi: so where does the ipafont package come from ?
<Daisuke_Ido> and now i have to run before i'm late for class.  this late in the semester i don't particularly care, but hey, final review :D
<shinobi_> _4strO regular repos i guess, i have it on this machine that is under edgy
<_4strO> ha ok :p i'm on feisty,
<shinobi_> _4strO it's for east asian language display
<shinobi_> _4strO i anm having this problem on feisty
<lag_3d> Daisuke_Ido: that is very very very strange
<lag_3d> Daisuke_Ido: i just don't find that particular option -- everything ELSE is there, except for this particular option+checkbox
<shinobi_> _4strO works under edgy, and weird issue with all fonts under feisty seems like a problem
<_4strO> shinobi : apt-cache search ipafont >> nothing for me
<Daisuke_Ido> lag_3d: are you using beryl?
<lag_3d> Daisuke_Ido: yes
<lag_3d> Daisuke_Ido: don't say this is the reason! :))
<chandra> Looking to upgrade to FF from EE.  I run adept and it gets to the point that it says to click Finish to close adept and begin.  I click on Finish and nothing happens after that point.
<Daisuke_Ido> lag_3d: there's the problem, beryl drops you to one virtual desktop
<lag_3d> Daisuke_Ido: anyway, it's cool that you thought of that
<Daisuke_Ido> so the option doesn't show
<Daisuke_Ido> beryl actually uses viewports rather than desktops and kde's not too swift with that yet :\
<Daisuke_Ido> sorry
<Cem_UNAL> boubbin: ping
<lag_3d> Daisuke_Ido: cool that i know that (anyway, it should still show the option)
<shinobi_> _4strO its only in japanese repo, but not relevant. this is for all and any fonts.
<_4strO> shinobi_: i have installed ms font for exemple, without any pb
* Cem_UNAL boubbin: if u are here i FIXED the bug for legacy driver :)
<shinobi_> _4strO yeah strange as https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/fontconfig/+bug/104553
<boubbin> Cem_UNAL: ?
<_4strO> shinobi_: perhaps try apt-get installl ... without X server on
<shinobi_> _4strO okay
<Cem_UNAL> boubbin: do u want to install them ?
<shinobi_> Jucato ... font cache write error on feisty ... any thoughts
<boubbin> yeah
<Cem_UNAL> one min.
<_4strO> Jucato: are you there ?
<Jucato> shinobi_: eh?
<Jucato> sorry no idea
<boubbin> Cem_UNAL: how did you do that ?
<Jucato> _4strO: nope. I'm just a figment of someone's perverted imagination :/
<kingcobra> hello
<_4strO> loool Jucato
<Cem_UNAL> boubbin: coming soon :)
<boubbin> ok
<kingcobra> can somebody please tell me is there a gui method of installing kde on ubuntu
<_4strO> Jucato: can you help athena to play avi files
<_4strO> Jucato: she as all packages required
<Jucato> kingcobra: install the package kubuntu-desktop using Synaptic
<_4strO> (i think)
<chandra> Looking to upgrade to FF from EE.  I run adept and it gets to the point that it says to click Finish to close adept and begin.  I click on Finish and nothing happens after that point.
<_4strO> but still not workin
<_4strO> Jucato: mp3 works fine in xmms
<Jucato> chandra: have you restarted Adept?
<chandra> yes
<chandra> should I see something diff after restarting it?
<Jucato> _4strO: xmms uses it's own codecs. xine has different stuff.
<_4strO> Jucato: xmms use alsa by default
<Jucato> chandra: after restarting Adept, click on Fetch Updates again, then you'll be informed that there's a new version available. that happened?
<_4strO> jucato, it's the second time i install all packages needed and then nothing
<Jucato> _4strO: talking about codecs and engines. alsa isn't a multimedia engine
<chandra> jucato: yes...I got to that point.  It finally said to click on Finish to close Adept.  I did that and Adept remained open and nothing else happened.
<kingcobra> Jucato, got disconnected there
<Jucato> chandra: hm... try closing Adept?
<chandra> jucato:  yes...I've repeated this whole process a couple of times
<_4strO> Jucato: ok and xine is a multimedia engine too isnt it ?
<kingcobra> also does anybody know that command unamer for checking kernel version
<Jucato> _4strO: yes. amarok and kaffeine use xine
<Jucato> kingcobra: uname -r
<_4strO> kingcobra: uname -a
<Cem_UNAL> boubbin: did u do that --> sudo apt-get install nvidia-legacy-kernel-source && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy nvidia-settings
<_4strO> :p
<Jucato> chandra: btw, are you using KDE 3.5.6 on Edgy?
<kingcobra> or even better a way to check it with gui?
<boubbin> im unable to raise my screens refresh rate like i want, how to fix ?
<boubbin> Cem_UNAL: no i didnt
<Cem_UNAL> boubbin: this is first ^
<chandra> jucato: yes, 3.5.6
<boubbin> i havent installed anything yet
<boubbin> yeah, i have to do this later, im on a hurry atm.
<Cem_UNAL> boubbin: give this comment
<_4strO> boubbin: by editing the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JuhazOne> hmmh. i've been trying to get 1600x1200 resolution in my new feisty installation but i'm not able to...
<boubbin> Cem_UNAL: can you please send all to priv ?
<boubbin> _4strO: ok
<kingcobra> Jucato, do you know what section it is in synaptic
<Jucato> chandra: did you add the special repo for 3.5.6? It's mentioned in the release notes for Feisty
<_4strO> athena: bad news
<boubbin> JuhazOne: did you set your monitor to the correct one ?
<JuhazOne> yup
<boubbin> JuhazOne: i have the same problem atm.
<chandra> jucato: I'll have to check.
<Cem_UNAL> boubbin: give me ur e-mail ?
<_4strO> athena: my bro didn(t do anything more i had done
<JuhazOne> i tried replacing the autogenerated xorg.conf with the one from my old dapper installation but i got complaints about missing driver "nvidia"
<Jucato> kingcobra: um linux-image most probably... but it will only show you what kernels are installed, not what you are currently using
<kingcobra> _4strO, do you know is there a way to check version with gui
<_4strO> kingcobra: nop
<JuhazOne> so i installed linux-restricted-drivers-<kernel> that usually has helped... but this time it didn't
<_4strO> kingcobra: in adept you can by search kernel ;)
<boubbin> JuhazOne: i think its "nv" in feisty
<JuhazOne> and now the monitor & display section in kde system settings won't even show up :(
<Jucato> _4strO: that will only show what kernels are installed, not the kernel being used at the time
<_4strO> kingcobra: but you will have every kernel installed on your computer
<JuhazOne> boubbin: i'm not sure either, but i'm under the impression that nv is the free driver and nvidia the proprietary one
<_4strO> Jucato: right ;)
<kingcobra> Jucato, i meant which section is kubuntu desktop package in
<Jucato> kingcobra: it's in main
<Jucato> so that should be available/visible immediately
<francesca> hi, i'm trying to download kubuntu feisty (dvd) torrent but the tracker seems to be down... does anyone have the same problem?
<chandra> jucato: nope...I hadn't.  Just did and am rerunning adept again.
<kingcobra> Jucato, in synaptic theres base system communication cross platform ... and each of them have a multiverse universe etc section
<chandra> jucato: Same behavior as before.  It tells me there's an update, it downloads the updater, says to click Finish...then nothing else happens
<JuhazOne> hmh. any ideas how to get 1600x1200?
<mackyman> Hello ppl!
<mackyman> How can I check wich dev my soundcard have?
<eumel> kubuntu runs fine :)
<eumel> thx
<zblach> !truecrypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about truecrypt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<icecruncher> anybody know how to upgrade to feisty using the alternate cd?
<kingcobra> Jucato, kubuntu desktop is in meta packages
<kingcobra> in synaptic
<Jucato> ah ok
<mathilde> Salut
<icecruncher> hi
<eumel> cya
<canen> hello all
<icecruncher> hello
<canen> trying to upgrade to fiesty here but after adept downloads the upgrade tool and says "Click finish to close adept manager and start the upgrade tool", I click finish but nothing happens
<canen> any pointers?
<athena> _4stro how do i install real player on ubuntu?
<athena> Can anyone assist in installing real player on ubuntu not is synaptic package manager
<JuhazOne> great, i had a locale problem but i got it fixed \o/
<canen> athena: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Jucato> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JuhazOne> now if i only got the full resolution that this monitor supports... :/
<canen> anyone having problems with the upgrade tool or lack thereof?
<reagleBRKLN> have others noted that feisty mounts external harddrives sync? I wonder how to change that.
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys, how do i update to feisty fawn in adept....
<ForzaPalermo> i get the message to upgrade... but when i click finish... nothing happens
<shinobi_> Jucato _4strO woohoo, it was a question of xargs with those fonts, what a nightmare
<replman> Hi! I always read, that it is so simple to install things with ubuntu (berly, mp3, ...) with "Applications -> Add/Remove -> ... -> Ubuntu restricted extras". Didn't they also put those things in kubuntu?
<ForzaPalermo> anyone?
<admin___> i
<MidMark> how can I change clock font?
<MidMark> ForzaPalermo: retry
<ForzaPalermo> i did
<ForzaPalermo> many times
<ForzaPalermo> MidMark, it doesnt exit and upgrade period
<MidMark> do you kave lde 3.5.6?
<Shadow-> hey . i try to download the dvd iso from a torrent under: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/feisty/release/dvd/ , which is as a link the kubuntu homepage, but the home page isnt available. any other torrent , or http link with the final dvd realase ?
<ForzaPalermo> MidMark, on either one of my kubuntu machines
<ForzaPalermo> MidMark, kde 3.5.6 yes
<MidMark> ForzaPalermo: have you installed first fake 3.5.6?
<ForzaPalermo> MidMark, i dont know
<MidMark> !feisty
<ubotu> FEISTY IS OUT! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - Torrent downloads at http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/feisty/ - Metalinks (use with Aria2 or, under Windows, GetRight) at http://download.packages.ro/metalink/ubuntu/
<MidMark> sorry
<MidMark> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<MidMark> ForzaPalermo: wait
<ForzaPalermo> MidMark, ok
<tictactatic> hey, mackyman did you succeed in upgrading?
<MidMark> ForzaPalermo: oh yes http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading see "Network upgrade for Kubuntu desktops (recommended)"
<MidMark> there is an extra passage before upgrading to Feisty for people that has kde 3.5.6
<MidMark> how can I change clock font? Default one is very bad
<Shadow-> MidMark,  what u gave me in the links are cd and not dvd
<shinobi_> MidMark right click it
<Jucato> MidMark: right-click -> Configure Clock
<abattoir> MidMark: rt. click->Configure Clock
<abattoir> beat ya... atleast on my screen ;)
<MidMark> Jucato: yes but there is no font to choose
<MidMark> Shadow-: what?
<Shadow-> isnt there any dvd available like it was with 6.10 . just cd releases on feisty ?
<Jucato> MidMark: what type of clock is being used?
<Shadow-> MidMark,  i said that there is no dvd iso included in the list , but just cd to download
<Shadow-> i want a dvd iso release
<MidMark> digital one, no date only clock
<MidMark> Shadow-: I was answering to ForzaPalermo
<shinobi_> MidMark cahnge to plain
<Jucato> MidMark: ah then it's not using a font at all for the time. it's a digital type
<ForzaPalermo> MidMark, i see it
<Shadow-> so . no link for download ? :)
<ForzaPalermo> its aobut kde 3.5.7
<ForzaPalermo> 3.5.6
<abattoir> MidMark: you could change it to a plain clock, and then choose another digital font(like i do)
<ForzaPalermo> ForzaPalermo, i added it to my repo and am installing that
<abattoir> ForzaPalermo: speaking to yourself? :P
<ForzaPalermo> MidMark, lol yes
<abattoir> *talking to, rather
<ForzaPalermo> MidMark, is that what you were talking about?
<MidMark> ForzaPalermo: kde 3.5.6 really 3.5.5 is a fake 3.5.6 to let you back to kde 3.5.5 and upgrade after to Feisty
<ForzaPalermo> MidMark, ok hope this works
<ForzaPalermo> MidMark, do i need to restart after it installs
<MidMark> don't know
<MidMark> I did
<MidMark> abattoir: oh yes was plain in my Edgy thanx
<ForzaPalermo> MidMark, ok well im ognnna restart
<ForzaPalermo> oops
<ForzaPalermo> no need
<ForzaPalermo> working now without it
<ForzaPalermo> thanks midmark!
<BluesKaj> still trying to figure out how to make X shutdown when I logout . Doing the 'sudo shutdown -h now' is ok , but the fact that logout isn't working properly, bugs me
<marcreichelt> hiho
<marcreichelt> an hour ago, I started the upgrade from Kubuntu 6.10 to 7.04
<marcreichelt> but I had to close the update program again because I had to go to another room
<Jucato> BluesKaj: how is logout not working properly?
<marcreichelt> and now I can't start adept_updater anymore (apt locked)
<marcreichelt> what should I do?
<Jucato> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<osberto> Hi
<osberto> speak spanish_
<Jucato> !es | osberto
<ubotu> osberto: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<BluesKaj> Jucato, X keeps cycling off then on withthe kubuntu logo and the progress bar
<marcreichelt> hmm
<pnutbttr> did anyone else attempt to install the new kubuntu this morning
<Jucato> BluesKaj: oh...
<marcreichelt> ubotu: apache2 and libc6-i686 are damaged
<Jucato> marcreichelt: ubotu's a bot :)
<marcreichelt> oh
<marcreichelt> yes
<marcreichelt> I see now ;)
<shinobi> brave new world
<pnutbttr> im just wondering if anyone knows the status of the adept servers , whether they may speed up at some point
<marcreichelt> anyway - the dependencies seem to be crashed
<marcreichelt> apache2 and libc6-686
<marcreichelt> if I run adept-updater on it, what will it do?
<ForzaPalermo> i cant upgrade :(
<ForzaPalermo> i get this error Failed to fetch http://media.blutkind.org/xgl/dists/edgy/main-edgy/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<marcreichelt> how can I start the dist-upgrader?
<marcreichelt> manually?
<Linux_Galore> ForzaPalermo: right now many servers are getting hammered, I cant even download some source code to apply a patch because my local mirror is swamped
<marcreichelt> the dist-upgrade program has started automatically as I updated my files the last time
<marcreichelt> but how can I start it by hand?
<marcreichelt> right now it does not seem to start anymore...
<BluesKaj>  marcreichelt, in the Konsole : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-update
<marcreichelt> oh
<marcreichelt> great
<Jucato> that's not the dist-upgrade tool though
<marcreichelt> for that one, adept_updater is better
<zblach> hi. has anyone had any degree of success installing TrueCrypt in the feisty release?
<marcreichelt> but I'm searching for the GUI dist-upgrade program
<BluesKaj> Jucato, what is the dist upgrade tool ?
<Jucato> marcreichelt: run Adept Manager and click on Fetch Updates. it should trigger the dist-upgrade tool
<marcreichelt> Jucato: that's the problem
<Jucato> BluesKaj: the new GUI tool that will automate upgrading to a new release
<BluesKaj> iif his repos oare set to feisty shouldn't the Konsole cmnd work ?
<marcreichelt> I closed the dist upgrade during download
<Jucato> BluesKaj: *if* they are set. yes. with the new dist-upgrade tool, it will automatically change the correct repositories and temporarily disable 3rd-party/unofficial repositories
<marcreichelt> but anyway - an upgrade to Feisty will not remove the files from my home directory
<Jucato> marcreichelt: yes it won't
<marcreichelt> in the worst case I have to backup the files manually and install Feisty by hand hen
<marcreichelt> then
<piop> why would you even take the risk of messing up your system of doing a 20 hour upgrade, that doesnt sounds like linux to me
<BluesKaj> IC Jucato, I wasn't aware of the 'New GUI Tool' . Where does that reside, within adept ?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: it's tied to Adept, yes. but not really part of Adept afaik
<Jucato> marcreichelt: you can't run Adept Manager again?
<lerneaen_hydra> random question: have many people had issues with the 7.04 upgrade (from 6.10), or is it relatively safe (as safe as a dist-upgrade can be that is)
<marcreichelt> yes
<Jucato> !adeptfix | marcreichelt
<ubotu> marcreichelt: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<piop> i just cant let my computer be unusable for that long
<piop> dowenloading at 22k
<marcreichelt> lerneaen_hydra: if you don't have to cancel the upgrade, it should work
<ingodonots> hi guys
<marcreichelt> Jucato: the update with adept_updater does work now
<ingodonots> i can'y upgrade to feisty
<lerneaen_hydra> marcreichelt: ah, ok
<marcreichelt> thanks
<ingodonots> adept say to me that there is a new version
<marcreichelt> I'm excited if the upgrade works properly
<Jucato> marcreichelt: adept_updater or adept_manager?
<marcreichelt> adept_updater
<Jucato> afaik, adept_updater won't launch the dist-upgrade tool
<piop> me too, but as i said, even on dsl it said that it would take 20 hours
<ingodonots> i follow the instructions
<marcreichelt> oh
<marcreichelt> k ;)
<marcreichelt> right now it is updating all packages
<PP188> how do i see if is ubuntu or kubuntu? help me
<ingodonots> then adept say that i have to click on finish to lounche the upgrade tool
<ingodonots> but when i click on finish nothing happens
<ingodonots> what can i do?
<PP188> how do i see if is ubuntu or kubuntu? help me
<Last_Hero> man, Kubuntu is ACE. First distro I've ever tried that has flawlessly detected and worked with both my wireless card and my soundcard. I'm running on the LiveCD just now, but Kubuntu is makin' me consider a dual boot.  Just though you might like to hear :p
<shinobi> PP188 does it show ubuntu while booting?
<ingodonots> help please !
<kcoleman> go dual - i've got dual boot on this machine
<ingodonots> i'm so sad
<kcoleman> really easy to setup
<marcreichelt> PP188: if you see a blue 'K' logo in the bottom left corner you should use kubuntu
<kcoleman> make sure you've got XP installed 1st b4 u go dual
<PP188> shinobi: no, its kubuntu in booting
<kcoleman> or download gpart and partition that drive
<Last_Hero> kcoleman, its only an 80gig drive though, so I'm not sure about the capacity, and yeah, XP is already installed
<PP188> shinobi: no, its kubuntu in boot
<kcoleman> last - i've got a 60gb drive on this lappy
<kcoleman> 40gb for XP, 20 gb for Kubuntu
<Hc\\> i got 30/30 O.o
<kcoleman> install ntfs3g and u can access all ur files on ur XP partition
<Hc\\> but windows i got as fat32
<dettoaltrimenti_> is there a command line program to connect to wireless networks? I use wlassistant right now, the gui
<Last_Hero> sweet, ntfs support?
<PP188> shinobi: when run "lsb_release -a" in konsole... its show ubuntu.... is right?
<kcoleman> detto - i was kwlan gui - best ive used so far
<dettoaltrimenti_> thanks kcoleman
<kcoleman> ya last - i keep most of my media on my XP drive and i can access my music from it
<Last_Hero> If I did a duel boot I'd only be using XP for games and programs that need XP such as Visio
<kcoleman> last - of course
<BluesKaj> PP188, yes
<shinobi> PP188 seems like kubuntu
<PP188> BluesKaj: so i use ubuntu
<kcoleman> you can install wine and see if u can get those programs working within kubuntu, but it will take some configuration
<Last_Hero> which would probably speed up my boot time if I removed all the crap that I've stuck into my XP install
<PP188> BluesKaj: *so i use ubuntu?
<sempai> re
<lerneaen_hydra> any simple way to check the version of KDE that's running?
<BluesKaj> no sorry, PP188 ...It doesn't ...I was wrong
<Last_Hero> well, Oblivion is pretty taxing to my system as it is, so I don't think emulation is the way to go :p
<Jucato> lerneaen_hydra: in any KDE app -> Help menu -> About KDE
<kcoleman> lern - most likely ur running some version of KDE 3.5.X
<lerneaen_hydra> oh, nm
<lerneaen_hydra> yeah
<PP188> BluesKaj: so.. how is it?
<lerneaen_hydra> jsut found it, I didn't see it last time
<BluesKaj> PP188, I'm using Kubuntu , and that cmnd only showed ubuntu for me as well
<sempai> bye..
<PP188> BluesKaj: right... why ?
<PP188> BluesKaj: how do i know what?
<lerneaen_hydra> hmm, how do you start the graphical update program, it doesn't start when starting adept and all packages are updated
<BluesKaj> PP188, right click on the blue "K" if you have one in the bottom left ...that means you have KDE desktop , which is Kubuntu
<canen> i am running the upgrade tool and it is telling me to free up some space on /boot
<canen> this is the output of du -h * on boot http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16567/
<canen> what is safe to remove? kernel being used is 2.6.17-11-386
<canen> don't want to go and mess anything up
<pulaski> hello
<PP188> BluesKaj: but if i am using gnome? i know its wrong, but i'm begginer
<Shifty> Canen, I would be careful about removing older kernels if you have compiled programs that use those older kernels.
<Shifty> if not, you can remove them.
<canen> Shifty:  none that i know of
<BluesKaj> ok PP188 , do you see a blue "K" in the bottom left corner of the desktop ?
<Shifty> Then you should be good to go.
<canen> i am going to see if there is a clean way since grub will also need to be updated
<pulaski> apdept crashed on me last night and now my database is locked.  I have no adept, apt-get or aptitude processes yet kubuntu thinks I do and its database remains locked.  I would be grateful for any suggestions.
<PP188> BluesKaj: no
<cheeseboy> how do i install SDL?
<PP188> BluesKaj: is it kde, isnt it?
<PP188> BluesKaj: sorry.. *its kde, isnt it?
<Jucato> !adeptfix | pulaski
<ubotu> pulaski: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<kcoleman> pulaski - sounds pretty dumb but have u tried turning ur pc off and back on again?
<BluesKaj> KDE desktop is the K part of kubuntu , if you are running gnome its ubuntu
<pulaski> thank you ubotu
<pulaski> I'll try it
<cloakable> O.o
<JuhazOne> hm. what am i doing wrong when kdm displays the login screen properly in 1600x1200 resolution but won't let me use it after i've logged in?
<PP188> BluesKaj: but in my boot its kubuntu
<cheeseboy> how do i install SDL?
<BluesKaj> did you right click on the K in the bottom left corner of the desktop/menu editor/about ...
<Shifty> If anyone is thinking or has to install a virtual machine, I have had great success with InnoTek's VirtualBox
<cheeseboy> help?
<smart> Hey did some one try before to use utorrent on wine
<russ33> hi
<Jucato> cheeseboy: what do you need sdl for?
<russ33> how do i upgrade to 7.04? is it just a matter of apt-get dist-upgrade?
<kcoleman> smart: y not jsut use ktorrent?
<russ33> or do i have to download and install the whole CD?
<PP188> BluesKaj: have not K
<kcoleman> russ: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<CapaH> I am not sure whether or not I have 64 bit or 32 bit version (not sure which version was on the CD I installed from) --- can anyone here tell me how to find this out?
<russ33> oh cool
<smart> kcoleman, i dont think tht aktorrent is good ...is it ?
<Jucato> russ33: near the bottom of the Release Announcement page, there are instructions to upgrade from Edgy to Feisty
<smart> that*
<russ33> thanks
<cheeseboy> Jucato sdlmess (nes emulator)
<russ33> i really should pay more attention
<russ33> lol
<Jucato> cheeseboy: trying to compile it?
<cheeseboy> yes
<cheeseboy> but sdl is a requirement
<kcoleman> smart: it works just fine for me - u can set ur ports to forward and whatnot
<Jucato> cheeseboy: install libsdl-dev
<smart> kcoleman, my bad luck i must to set it manualy
<kcoleman> its not like a torrent downloader has much configs to mess with anyway
<kcoleman> just set ur port and forward it on ur router
<smart> kcoleman, i am not the router any way i will try
<kcoleman> smart: "ur not the router?" i'm not sure what ur saying?
<canen> after cleaning up boot this thing is still asking for 686k, just not my day
<kcoleman> canen
<kcoleman> just delete one song
<kcoleman> haha
<canen> it asking for space on boot
<kcoleman> o shit - thats different
<CapaH> I need to know if I am running Ubuntu 32bit or 64bit -- how can I find this out?
* Lulu7 ist wech
<smart> kcoleman, Never mind
<russ33> is there a command i can type on the command line to see what version of kubuntu im currently running? im not sure if this has been upgraded to 7.04 already
<kcoleman> capaH - is ur processor 32 or 64
<kcoleman> most liekly ur 32
<cloakable> CapaH: uname -r :)
<CapaH> My proc is 64
<CapaH> uname -r just says 2.6.20-15-generic
<cloakable> Then you're probably 64bit
<cloakable> Ahh
<shinobi> CapaHso is mine but i run 32 bit distro
<CapaH> the thing is, the cd I installed from I dont think was 64 bit
<kcoleman> 32 will still run on a 64platform
<canen> CapaH: does lsb_release -a help?
<russ33> anyone know?
<busfahrer> Excuse me, is it possible to boot another distro that you already have installed, then mount the Kubuntu ISO, and run the installer script to install Kubuntu into another partition on that computer?
<russ33> i just want to find out what version of kubuntu ive got here
<canen> russ33: see above lsb_release
<Jucato> russ33: lsb_release -a
<WillLuongo> Hello, can anyone tell me what I need to do to be able to rip CD's with KAudioCreator?
<russ33> oh right
<russ33> lol
<russ33> thanks
<smart> kcoleman, i can complete downloads wich downloaded with other clients with ktorrent right
<russ33> didnt realise that was for me
<russ33> many thanks
<canen> smart: using a plugin, yes
<smart> canen,ok
<sylvisj> Ok, first off
<sylvisj> how can I re-set what my keyboard is?
<jeffreyp90> hey everyone
<WillLuongo> busfarer, I do not think so. But you can brun it to a cd and use that to install Kubuntu onto another partition.
<sylvisj> having my single quotation mark make letters into tt is annoying
<canen> sylvisj: system settings
<smart> canen, i got it :)
<jeffreyp90> can someone help me
<sylvisj> ok, one more thing
<sylvisj> Sudo, never used it before
<kcoleman> sudo = super user
<sylvisj> I supposed to just give it the user password?
<cheeseboy> ugh theres no ay to install sdlmess
<canen> jeffreyp90: ask a the question first :)
<WillLuongo> sylvisj no use root password
<kcoleman>  sudo -s, brings u to root
<pclinux> hello
<Jucato> cheeseboy: did you install libsdl-dev already?
<canen> kcoleman: su = super user, sudo = super user powers
<sylvisj> that great... but what is the root password supposed to be? Like, where was it set? The installer just made user password
<jeffreyp90> I have lost the top panel in konqueror (file, Edit, bookmarks...)
<shinobi> WillLuongothere is no root passwd in k/ubuntu
<kcoleman> ok  - canen 1 kcoleman 0
<jeffreyp90> how can I get it back
<smart> canen, after loading the plugin do i just open the torrent and save it where i already saved it before
<Jucato> sylvisj: there is no root password on Kubuntu
<Jucato> !sudo | sylvisj
<ubotu> sylvisj: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<cheeseboy>  Jucato yes but i have no idea how to install the source
<WillLuongo> shinobi, I believe you can change the password for superuser to a password different than your user password, no?
<pclinux> sudo -i
<kcoleman> jeff - are u running beryl?
<athena> jucato i tried to following sudo cmmand but it failed
<canen> smart: no go to the partially downloaded file. ktorrent will do the rest
<Jucato> !compile | cheeseboy
<ubotu> cheeseboy: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jeffreyp90> no
<athena> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui
<sylvisj> jucato, sudo apt-get install firefox asks for a password.
<canen> smart: there should be an import menu item
<Jucato> sylvisj: yes. *your* password
<cheeseboy>  Jucato ive tried that way
<smart> canen, ok
<CapaH> Question, where can I get Kubuntu ISO ? I have found Ubuntu ISOs -- I am looking for kubuntu-7.04-desktop-amd64.iso .. ?
<wirr> jeffreyp90: press CTRL-M
<CapaH> ( I have an incomplete version )
<sylvisj> ok, I gonna just shut up about that now, forgot which password I was using...
<smart> canen, found it
<jeffreyp90> you are a godsend, thanks
<WillLuongo> Can anyone help me get audio ripping in KAudioCreator?
<wirr> np ;)
<canen> WillLuongo: what's the problem
<sylvisj> And thanks for helping me get my ' back
<cloakable> WillLuongo: type audiocd:/ in lonqueror :)
<cloakable> *konqueror
<cheeseboy>  Jucato it only has a makefile.sdl
<WillLuongo> canen: all the options are greyed out for encoding. I am thinking I need some other packages?
<Jucato> !ripping | WillLuongo
<ubotu> WillLuongo: To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings. Also see http://tinyurl.com/2x7qsh
<canen> yeah,
<yotux> why is apt warning about  authenticated packages?
<canen> WillLuongo:  search for filetyenc, e.g oggenc
<Jucato> cheeseboy: you'll have to either read the docs that comes with the source code or ask in sdlmess' channel/forums/mailing list
<shinobi> yotux gpg keys
<yotux> I have a stock install and it didn't include gpg keys?
<mackyman> tictactatic: Yep, worked flawlessly
<yotux> I will look into getting them
<WillLuongo> canen, I cannot find either of those packages.
<smart> canen. how to set the port
<athena> can some help me with the installtion of codecs for either Totem or Kaffeine PLEASE.. Pretty PLEASE..
<canen> WillLuongo: sudo apt-get install vorbis-tools flac lame
<smart> canen. how to add a one
<WillLuongo> canen, ty!
<canen> WillLuongo: that should cover most cases
<shinobi> athena are you still no winning
<athena> no luck here about to give up
<tictactatic> mackyman: good to hear that... mine seems to be going well
<athena> but i have to try
<canen> smart: not too sure what you are asking
<shinobi> athena have you looked at the restricted formats page of ubuntu forums
<smart> canen, never mind :) i got it
<athena> yes but when i try to run an apt command it returns an error.
<MPKFA> hi... is there a way to simulate left mouse click in kde? some console comand or smtn to send click! :)
<canen> smart: the UPnP plugin is a nice one to load
<kcoleman> smart: on ktorrent setting you set the port...then you go to ur router setup and u must forward that port on ur ip address to get better d/l speeds
<wolferine> is there an easy way (w/o losing data) to allocate more space for my / partition?
<shinobi> athena what error? that is another issue than the codecs, i suspect your codecs are indeed not installed okay
<kcoleman> smart: canen is right - but ur router must be configured to be able to use it
<athena> hold on
<smart> kcoleman, ok but i am not the router
<smart> kcoleman, i am not the owner
<kcoleman> ok there in lies the problem
<athena> root@Zues1-desktop:~# sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui
<athena> Reading package lists... Done
<athena> Building dependency tree... Done
<athena> Package gstreamer0.10-pitfdll is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<athena> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<athena> is only available from another source
<athena> E: Package gstreamer0.10-pitfdll has no installation candidate
<smart> kcoleman, so i have to disable the upnp to manually forward the port
<kcoleman> no - keep it enabled
<kcoleman> u might just score one for the home team
<pulaski> boy that was perfect ubotu.  The command told me what was wrong, how to fix it and then is seemed adept just picked up where it left off. Thats pretty sophisticated, THANKS A LOT.
<kcoleman> there really is no way to get better download speeds if u dont have access to the router
<shinobi> athena okay. you are missing repositories i guess
<athena> I went thru synaptic as suggested in the doco and added the respositories
<N0Lif3|lappy> wow, I just learned that pressing F8 while in Konqueror opens a Konsole session on the bottom. That's good integration.
<shinobi> athena are they downloading okay? can you show me your /etc/apt/sources.list via the pastebin?
<pulaski> I copied the command.  I'll have to man fuser and learn what it does with the options -vki.  thanks again subotu
<athena> sure
<MrWGW-> congratulations on shipping Feisty
<athena> have to file in there do you want to see both?
<MrWGW-> I was also thrilled to read that Michael Dell, who I much admire, uses it
<smart> kcoleman, didnt get you
<athena> ## Medibuntu - Ubuntu 6.06 LTS "dapper drake"
<athena> ## Please report any bug on https://launchpad.net/products/medibuntu/+bugs
<athena> deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ dapper free non-free
<athena> deb-src http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ dapper free non-free
<shinobi> athena only one should be sources.list
<Jucato> !pastebin | athena
<ubotu> athena: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<athena> ok
<shinobi> athena ubotu Jucato that's pastebin
<Jucato> shinobi: ubotu's a bot. and yes I know that's pastebin
<Kr4t05> "According to Michael Dell's lineup of personal rigs, his prized Precision M90 is currently humming along with a copy of Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn at the helm..." --engadget
<Jucato> shinobi: it's for athena not to flood the channel
<Kr4t05> Chalk one up for success. :)
<shinobi> Jucato that's why i mentioned it earlier when i asked for the sources.list
<shinobi> wink
<athena> it in the paste bin sorry for flooding the page guys
<shinobi> athena can you send the link of the pastebin?
<Jucato> athena: what's the URL to what you pastebin'ed? give it to shinobi
<shinobi> athena in the address bar of the browser after you submitted
<athena> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16578/
<shinobi> athena is that all?
<shinobi> athena that makes sense
<shinobi> hold on
<kcoleman> smart: if u dont have access to ur router u wont be able to manually forward the ports to get better download speeds
<athena> yes
<arunkale> ok i have a problem here
<arunkale> the feisty installer downloaded all the updates
<cheeseboy> error while loading shared libraries: liballeg.so.4.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cheeseboy> how do i fix that?
<shinobi> athena http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16580/
<athena> shinobi i have to files 1st is called medibuntu.list 2nd medibuntu.list.save
<arunkale> and it installed them, but in the cleaning up phase, it went upto about 60% and said 'could not install upgrades'
<cheeseboy> hey athena
<arunkale> any ideas?
<jeffreyp90> in kmail, how can I have a reply go on top instead of the bottom?
<shinobi> athena threre should just be one file called sources.list in /etc/apt/
<athena> cheeseboy yes
<MegaVolt> the network manager doesnt show any wireless networks (but i know there are some) - switching to manual config i can enter essid and everything works
<athena> should i copy and past it into my file?
<MegaVolt> any idea why the network manager doesnt show anything? (essid broadcast is on)
<shinobi> athena should look something like what i just sent you
<athena> i cant delete the other file
<shinobi> athena yes, it is in a root only folder
<jeffreyp90> hello
<shinobi> athena you will have to do this in another way
<raziel_> yes
<cheeseboy> error while loading shared libraries: liballeg.so.4.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cheeseboy> Help
<jeffreyp90> how can I get replies to go on top in kmail?
<detto2> hey, I upgraded to feisty, and when I restarted, I couldn't get X to load
<canen> jeffreyp90: sort by date?
<athena> shinobi how?
<canen> jeffreyp90: sorry, misunderstood
<shinobi> athena run the command like # sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<canen> jeffreyp90: edit the templates in your identity
<cheeseboy> helpplease?
<shinobi> athena then you can paste what i sent you and save
<Dr_willis> cheeseboy,  and what program is ssying that?
<Dr_willis> !find liballeg
<ubotu> Found: liballegro-doc, liballegro4.2, liballegro4.2-dev, liballegro4.2-plugin-arts, liballegro4.2-plugin-esd (and 2 others)
<muse> hi
<shinobi> athena but you also have to remove or replace all of the 'jp.' with your country
<muse> i don't like KDE
<muse> prefer gnome
<jeffreyp90> what do I have to do there?
<Dr_willis> muse,  so?
<Dr_willis> :)
<muse> yeah
<muse> but in some aspects
<muse> kde is better
<canen> jeffreyp90: move stuff around :)
<muse> so i use for work
<eagles0513875> is ntfs-3g 64 bit compatable cuz i have a feeling that is whats locking me out from my windows partition
<Black_Monkey> hi, I'm using an AMD Athlon 64, is it advisable to use the k7 kernel? (32-bit installation)
<Mena> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Dr_willis> Black_Monkey,  i dont think you need to use the k7 kernel for that cpu.
<athena> shinobi:
<athena> root@Zues1-desktop:~# sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<canen> jeffreyp90: click Modify, then Templates
<athena> cannot open display: (null)
<athena> Run 'gedit --help' to see a full list of available command line options.
<jeffreyp90> I did that
<shinobi> muse. in that case can you tell me how to run a sudo gui text editor in gnome to help athena edit sources.list easily?
<Dr_willis> athena,  you are logged in as root..  did you login to X as a user?
<shinobi> athena, you are using gnome right?
<cheeseboy> Dr_willis rocknes and all of those are already installed
<eagles0513875> is ntfs-3g 64 bit compatable cuz i have a feeling that is whats locking me out from my windows partition
<athena> yes
<canen> jeffreyp90: and the "Use custom..." checkbox?
<muse> i dont know
<Black_Monkey> Dr_willis: ok, thanks. I'm using i686 at the moment, but I'd heard k7 was better :/
<jeffreyp90> ok
<Dr_willis> Black_Monkey,  i cant imagine why. :)
<shinobi> Dr_willis good point! wow.
<Black_Monkey> kk
<canen> jeffreyp90: you can do this globally as well
<canen> but per identity is cleaner
<jeffreyp90> I am the only user on this computer
<shinobi> athena uh, since you are logged in as root somehow, then you don't need the sudo part
<canen> if u  mess up  u can just uncheck the box :)
<Dr_willis> for X based apps with a gui youy normally want to use ksudo or the gnome equilivent.
<cheeseboy>  Dr_willis any ideas?
<muse> i think ''sudo sources.list''
<shinobi> Dr_willis what is the gnome equivalent...muse?
<muse> and then psswd
<nuxil> !kickoff
<ubotu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<shinobi> no not sudo sources list
<jeffreyp90> is there an easier way of doing this?
<shinobi> you need an app and a visual authent. command
<athena> still does not work
<Dr_willis> Shifty,  i never can rember. i use 'sux' :)
<canen> jeffreyp90: what's the problem?
<shinobi> athena can you right click the file and 'edit as root'?
* Dr_willis wishes the gnome and kde guys would standarize their naming schemes.
<athena> let me try
<jeffreyp90> I want to have replies go on top when I reply to a message
<canen> jeffreyp90: copy the existing variables to where you want them to go by default. I think the one you want is URSOR
<shinobi> athena for example go to /etc/apt/ in your nautilus
<canen> jeffreyp90: click on "Replay to Sender", "New Message" is the default one
<shinobi> athena then right click the sources.list file and maybe there is option to edit as root in gnome?
<canen> jeffreyp90: see what i am talking about?
<Jucato> shinobi: there isn't :)
<athena> no does not give me the option
<jeffreyp90> yes
<MenZa> sudo gedit <file>
<MenZa> well
<MenZa> gksudo
<Jucato> gksudo :)
<shinobi> Jucato he he he i only used it for like an hour once
<shinobi> Jucato what would be suitable command line to run a gui text editor as root on sources.list?
<shinobi> in gnome
<shinobi> athena can you use vi?
<Jucato> shinobi: MenZa gave it already
<athena> whats vi?
<Jucato> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jucato> shinobi: or sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<WillLuongo> Is there an apt-get command for the MAD mp3 decoding library?
<shinobi> athena there you go, try gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<shinobi> and paste in the sources i sent you
<Graham> WillLuongo: Search Adept, it'll be there.
<athena> (gksudo:12250): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Dr_willis> !find mad
<ubotu> Found: libmad0, libmad0-dev, avifile-mad-plugin, gnomad2, gramadoir (and 15 others)
<Jucato> WillLuongo: libmad0
<Dr_willis> !info libbmad0
<Jucato> bah :P
<ubotu> Package libbmad0 does not exist in feisty
<Dr_willis> !info libmad0
<ubotu> libmad0: MPEG audio decoder library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.15.1b-2.1 (feisty), package size 75 kB, installed size 160 kB
<shinobi> athena okay, so # sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<athena> shinobi no good
<canen> jeffreyp90: working now?
<Jucato> disregard the sudo if he's/she's already root...
<jeffreyp90> what do I have to change
<canen> jeffreyp90: move URSOR to the top
<athena> yes that worked
<canen> jeffreyp90: that should be "URSOR"
<shinobi> athena okay can you paste in what i sent you?
<jeffreyp90> I am not even seeing that
<canen> damn thin is eating teh % and C
<jeffreyp90> did the name change?
<shinobi> athena and remove all the 'jp.' prefixes?
<canen> should ne % CURSOR
<canen> without the space
<jeffreyp90> OH
<jeffreyp90> OK
<jeffreyp90> i got ya
<shinobi> athena then save & exit
<jeffreyp90> do I move it to the very first line
<canen> yes
<canen> should look like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16584/
<canen> or experiment a little until you get it the way you want
<ForMatter> What is the topic..
<canen> you can remove lines too if you want
<athena> should i change jp to au
<shinobi> athena sure if you are in oz
<ForMatter> Shinobi: why my modem not appear in my wvdial..
<shinobi> ForMatter i haven't even seena  modem since like back in '85, no idea at all
<[Al] > How do I turn off those popups that I get when I hover over an item in the taskbar?
<arunkale> Ok, the upgrade to Feisty seems to have gone pretty badly for me. I got an error during the 'Cleaning Up' phase, and then I closed it and restarted. While turning the computer off, it showed me the new screen for login/logout (the new logo and progress bar). On restart, GRUB loads properly, but when I start Kubuntu, it loads using the old Edgy screen, and then gives me some weird console...
<arunkale> ...errors.. 'unknown stanza', and stuff like that.. and it does a filesystem check and just hangs. I mean, the cursor blinks, but it doesn't do anything else. How do I fix this? If I can't fix it, how do I erase Edgy safely so that I can do a fresh install? (I'm using a dual boot)
<[Al] > I've turned off KDE effects
<Jucato> [Al] : right-click on the taskbar -> Configure Taskbar -> Appearance options -> uncheck "Enable icon mouseover effects"
<shinobi> [Al]  configure panels - appearance uncheck enable icon mouseover efects
<shinobi> smile
<jeffreyp90> that puts it on the same line as "on Friday you said....."
<[Al] > Got it, thanks!
<Jucato> :P
<athena> didn't work
<Jucato> shinobi: for a ninja, you're slow :P
<canen> need free 700k from /boot
<hitmanWilly> arunkale, if you're doing a fresh install, you're set, just reformat the hdd
<athena> i'll give a ninja my panties any time
<shinobi> Jucato not used to roman  keyboards...need a  brush!
<yeti> that distribution upgrade tool is a nice idea, but it just doesn't work *sigh*
<ForMatter> Jucato: are you ever seen modem driver for motorola sm56 in kubuntu..
<Jucato> ForMatter: sorry, no...
<hitmanWilly> arunkale, at least the nix partition
<shinobi> athena what does didn't work mean?
<athena> the edit did not write to file
<arunkale> hitmanWilly: if I format the nix partition, Windows gets fried too, coz the nix partition is where GRUB is at
<canen> is the config file needed in the /boot?
<ForMatter> Jucato: so,my modem cant work properly in kubuntu..
<shinobi> athena, it just didn't?
<athena> nope
<hitmanWilly> arunkale, the feisty disc will reinstall grub
<iam504> anyone else get the console-setup setup error?
<Jucato> ForMatter: not sure. I meant "no I haven't seen a motorola sm56"
<shinobi> athena hmm, you know, the whole logging in as root thing is  alittle confusing
<athena> look maybe we need to sleep on this one for know
<iam504> found this thread about it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=383211 , doesn't say how to fix the console-setup issue
<hitmanWilly> arunkale, usually, its pretty good at picking up windows
<athena> talk to you tomorrow if your online thanks for all your HELP much appreciated.
<shinobi> sure
<arunkale> hitmanWilly: Is there any way I can just uninstall Edgy safely right now without touching the other partitions, or doing a fresh install of Feisty?
<shinobi> 
<jeffreyp90> I got it thanks
<Dr_willis> Uninstall edgy.. Hmm..
<canen> cool
<yeti> okay. the upgrade just aborted 'cause it couldn't upgrade samba. clicking "report bug" crashed the rest of it, now it's stalled. what am i going to do now? any reasonable idea welcome
<Berto> hi - kicker crashed, and now when i try to open it, it keeps crashing.  7.04
<Berto> any ideas of clearing things out and getting to start safely?
<Dr_willis> yeti,  remove samba, retry the upgrade?
<hitmanWilly> arunkale, if you do a fresh install of feisty it'll clear up all of that mess
<Berto> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<ForMatter> Jucato: are bluetooth in my kubuntu can use as local area network with other computer..
<Dr_willis> Berto,  thats a message from the wacom tablet thats configured in the default x.org file
<yeti> Dr_willis: mh, okay
<Dr_willis> Berto,  not fatal.
<hitmanWilly> arunkale, and it won't touch the win partition
<Berto> Dr_willis, ok, from the kcrash app, i'm seeing some minipager_panelapplet.so messages
<ForMatter> Dr_willis : Jucato: are bluetooth in my kubuntu can use as local area network with other computer..
<Dr_willis> Berto,  no idea about those. but that Uninit device. is a common question. :)
<Berto> well this stinks.  i wonder what joe sixpack does when this happens
<Berto> i don't feel like restarting x
<mathieu> any fr here?
<Dr_willis> Berto,  i always keep /home on its own hd. and do clean installs. :)
<BluesKaj> !fr | mathieu
<ubotu> mathieu: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<instructor> !mp3
<Jucato> ForMatter: no idea.... :(
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<instructor> Jucato: still awake?
<Jucato> instructor: a bit.
<instructor> Riddell: Will LTS -upgrade-> LTS+1 be possible ?
<ForMatter> Dr_willis: i want make Local Area Network with bluetooth connection..
<yeti> lol... maybe a reinstall would be easier than that.
<Rafo> hwo do i list files ?
<Rafo> how*
<abattoir> Rafo: 'ls'
<shinobi> Rafowhere
<Rafo> abattoir, thanks.
<abattoir> you're welcome :)
<abattoir> Rafo: might want to refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<ForMatter> Abatoir: my Kafein can play MPEG files,but there's no sounds..
<abattoir> ForMatter: do you have all the necessary codecs installed?
<instructor> !w32codecs
<abattoir> i'm guessing you don't have mp3 playback
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<abattoir> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ForMatter> Abattoir : where i can find codecs for MPEG..
<abattoir> ForMatter: ^^^ that should help you out
<abattoir> ForMatter: do you have 'libxine-extracodecs' installed?
<blekos_> i have Kubuntu installed but want to install ubuntu as well how can i do that?
<abattoir> if you don't, please install it, the links above should help you with that
<abattoir> blekos_: 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<tictactatic> hey, abattoir, sorry to bother you again, i would need to interrupt the upgrade at Fetching and Installing stage
<ForMatter> Yes,i'd have install it..
<tictactatic> it's still at fetchin file 409 out of 1181
<tictactatic> can i safely kill it, despite the dire warning the upgrade utility gave me when i go to that stage?
<kcoleman> i finally just got all 1241 downloaded - im now starting my install
<abattoir> tictactatic: hi! i guess it's safe to interrupt when it's only downloading... but i haven't tried it myself, so can't say for sure
<tictactatic> OK, there is only one way to find out
<tictactatic> ;)
<tictactatic> will let you know how it goes. thanks.
<wolferine> can gparted add to a partition, without losing data?
<Dr_willis> wolferine,  you mean 'enlarge an existing partition'
<wolferine> yes Dr
<Dr_willis> depends on the filesystems to some degree.
<Dr_willis> but gparted should be able to do it.
<Dr_willis> in many cases
<ForMatter> Abattoir: i cant connect the wireless access point with wireless agent..it can detected,but i cant connect it..
<wolferine> ext3
<chrisloukas> kalisperaaaaaaa
<maikel> ForMatter: try network manager
<wolferine> both are ext3
<kcoleman> ForMatter i had the same problem - try a different program - kwlan works for me
<Dr_willis> wolferine,  should be able to do it then. You may want to backup any imporntant data just in case.
<chrisloukas> is everyone who speaks greek?
<ForMatter> Kcoleman: where i can find kwlan..
<blekos_> speraaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<pingveno> I'm using the upgrade tool and it's stuck on the Fetching and installing the upgrades step. Supposedly it has been configuring dolphin for the past 20 minutes.
<chrisloukas> kalispera blekos
<kcoleman> adpet-package manager
<wolferine> no, if that is even 10% an issue, I will not do it
<instructor> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<wolferine> but thanks for the advice
<pingveno> There was an error message that popped up and I stupidly closed it
<instructor> !gr | chrisloukas
<ubotu> chrisloukas: please see above
<pingveno> I rememnber a path related to deb installatio
<Dr_willis> wolferine,  any thingk not backed up is at risk. even if you are not doing anything :) ive seen way to much drive failure in the last few years..
<ForMatter> Kcoleman:from cd repository..?
<weedar> running edgy and the adept updater told me feisty was out. It said it would open an upgrade tool, but nothing came up - but Adept Updater seems to have the feisty repositories enbled
<wolferine> Dr_willis, that has nothing to do with it
<wolferine> but i took your advice, so thatnks
<weedar> enabled, can I just upgrade with it?
<ForMatter> Dr_willis:where i can find kwlan..
<Dr_willis> I give the same lecture to everyone. :) and some times they come back a week later saying i cursed them because their HD just died. :)
<Dr_willis> !find kwlan
<ubotu> Found: kwlan
<Dr_willis> !info kwlan
<ubotu> kwlan: wpasupplicant frontend for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.8-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 459 kB, installed size 1104 kB
<ForMatter> !Find kwlan
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install kwlan  --- should install it.
<ForMatter> Dr_willis: thanks
<USMarine> i hope kubuntu 7.04 doesnt crash with xfs like it did in the previous version
<shinobi_> Dr_willis where can i learn the bot controls that's cool
<USMarine> !help ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shinobi_> nice
<shinobi_> freaky. but nice.
<BluesKaj> !xfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ForMatter> !info kwlan
<ubotu> kwlan: wpasupplicant frontend for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.8-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 459 kB, installed size 1104 kB
<ForMatter> !find bluetooth
<ubotu> Found: kdebluetooth, kdebluetooth-irmcsync, libbluetooth2, libbluetooth2-dev, bluetooth (and 3 others)
<acetoxy> Yo, I started upgrading earlier today
<acetoxy> Then the upgrading-tool crashed because of some dependency error or something like that
<Dr_willis> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ForMatter> !info netstat
<ubotu> Package netstat does not exist in feisty
<acetoxy> And I couldn't go back to the upgrading-tool, so I did dpkg --configure -a, and I get dependency errors all the time
<ForMatter> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<wolferine> how can I setup qtparted to see my /media not my /mnt
<shinobi_> okay okay i'm scared now...
<USMarine> get a dog
<acetoxy> So, what would be the next step from here? To reinstall kubuntu from scratch?
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, you NEVER want to partition a mounted drive
<ForMatter> !find xmms
<ubotu> Found: xmms, xmms-dev, gaim-xmms-remote, libxmms-perl, libxmms-ruby (and 67 others)
<shinobi_> USMarine to eat?
<wolferine> hitmanWilly, so I have to use a LiveCD ?
<ForMatter> !info games
<ubotu> Package games does not exist in feisty
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, are you partitioning your root drive?
<wolferine> yes
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, then probably, yes
<Dr_willis> live cd;s are the way to do many of those tasks.
<BluesKaj> wolferine, use GParted Live CD
<Dr_willis> gparted live cd - is very well done. :) and only 50mb
<xororand> i've got some weird display error while trying to install feisty fawn kubuntu on virtualbox: http://frexx.de/binpaste/kubuntu-feisty-fawn-vbox.png
<xororand> don't know if this issue is already known
<shinobi_> Dr_willis mmm can run usb drive
<abattoir> xororand: someone else had the same issue...
<xororand> abattoir: it's not a very big deal. just wanted to post it in case it's not known yet
<abattoir> xororand: but i think it's something with vbox/qt4/X not w/ Ubiquity
<TomStrong> Hi there
<TomStrong> Does anyone know where Konsole save the session ?
<xororand> abattoir: perhaps the video ram of the vbox is too low, 8 megabytes
<abattoir> xororand: you could file a bug report and see what the devs say if you want to
<TomStrong> or sessions
<abattoir> xororand: yup, that could be it
<abattoir> TomStrong: tried ~/.kde/share/config/konsolerc ?
<blabla1983> is anyone using amule?
<TomStrong> abattoir, tks
<abattoir> TomStrong: np
<TomStrong> abattoir, do you know a way to load a session from a file ?
<TomStrong> abattoir, that file only has ini stuff not sessions :(
<abattoir> TomStrong: Settings->Save Session Profile ?
<abattoir> TomStrong: Settings->Configure Konsole->Session too
<shogouki> hi
<TomStrong> abattoir, I know but i want to use this session in another computers
<shogouki> how can i install linux-image-2.6.15-23-686 package ? apt-get cant install it because it not exists but it is shown in repository ...
<abattoir> TomStrong: see if it's saved in ~/.kde/share/apps/konsole
<lag_3d> i have an onboard nvidia soundcard for which i have a nice driver and a nice control pannel in windows, where i have some powerful options. is there any way i could get a similar driver and/or control pannel for it in kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> !find 2.6.15-23
<ubotu> Found: vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.15-23
<Dr_willis> !find linux-image-2.6.15-23-686
<shogouki> in fact i search a 686 kernel for my dualcore
<ubotu> Package/file linux-image-2.6.15-23-686 does not exist in feisty
<eagles0513875> is ntfs-3g 64 bit compatible
<Dr_willis> the -gneric kernel has replaced most of those specific kernel versions
<eagles0513875> i cant even log into my windows partition without it locking up my entire system
<TomStrong> abattoir, under the dir consoles
<TomStrong> tks
<TomStrong> ups i meant "profiles"
<shogouki> Dr_willis: i hope my both core are working :)
<Dr_willis> ntfs-3g is still a bit of a work in progress
<Dr_willis> shogouki,  check /proc/cpu perhaps?
<Dr_willis> im not sure of your logic in thinking 686 is needed for dual core is comming.
<pingveno> Is it just me, or is the Kubuntu wiki painful overloaded?
<Dr_willis> all the *ubuntu sites are a bit loaded at this time
<pingveno> ah
<pingveno> surprise!
<Dr_willis> im suprised these channels are still working heh
<pingveno> lol
<Dr_willis> poor ubotu  is  over heating!
<eagles0513875> how can i fix it now even with ntfs-3g disabled Dr_willis
<shogouki> Dr_willis: well thats all the "ubuntu on this laptop" pages said, and dont know personnally ... :)
<pingveno> Maybe IRC's on a different server
<ahmad> Maybe it's due to the latest release of Fiesty Fawn
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  fix 'what' exactly? you could just mount the ntfs drives read only using the older modules/method.
<pingveno> It's not exactly a huge load
<xst> After upgrading to feisty I have no longer any options to shut down or restart when I press the K->"log out" menu option. I have only the option "Log out". What's wrong?
<lag_3d> i have an onboard nvidia soundcard for which i have a nice driver and a nice control pannel in windows, where i have some powerful options. is there any way i could get a similar driver and/or control pannel for it in kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> xst,  you using KDM to login to kde?
<eagles0513875> im saying that when i boot into windows and type in my password it locks my system entierly
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  oh. No idea on that then.
<USMarine> xst you're not using kdm
<xst> USMarine DR_Villis: That's correct. I use GDM. But I had the options in edgy. Has something changed?
<ahmad> I wanted to ask: In a Dell Inspiron 6400, do I have to install the alternate Kubuntu, or is it ok to use the live CD?
<hendaus> hiya
<USMarine> obivously you were using kdm in edgy
<Dr_willis> xst,  only time ive seen those options - is when using KDM to login to KDE. (or visa-versa GDM to get to gnome)
<hendaus> somebody help me please!
<Dr_willis> hendaus,  and the problem is?
<USMarine> hendaus call 911
* Dr_willis wonders if everyone ELSE just has esp..
<xst> Another option that is missing is "Switch User". Where has this one gone?
<lag_3d> hendaus: it's less spammy to ask directly rather than ask to ask
<hendaus> Dr_willis,  thanx, but how can i grab a movie from yourtube.com?
<Dr_willis> I got 'switch user'
<Dr_willis> hendaus,  thers several firefox plugins that can do that.
<Elite2142_> noob: is to install "sudo apt-get install +name+"?
<hendaus> Dr_willis,  can u help me please?
<USMarine> hendaus a simple google query will tell you how
<Dr_willis> hendaus,  go to the firefox extensions site.. look around.
<xst> Dr_willis: In feisty? And in the K dropdown menu?
<Dr_willis> xst,  yes.
<hendaus> Dr_willis,  ok and whats the name of the plugin/
<xst> strange
<Dr_willis> hendaus,  'look around' i dont have it installed at this moment - and theres several to chose from
<lag_3d> hendaus: also, you can find some sites that download the damn .flv for you (search google download flv or something like that). you can also look for the damn .flv in the browser cash.
<Dr_willis> while you are there - be sure to grab 'adblock plus' and  explore :) theres a lot of great extensions.
<hendaus> Dr_willis,  thanx
<hendaus> lag_3d,  thanx also :)
<USMarine> xst install kdm and use it as your login manager
<lag_3d> i have an onboard nvidia soundcard for which i have a nice driver and a nice control pannel in windows, where i have some powerful options. is there any way i could get a similar driver and/or control pannel for it in kubuntu?
* Dr_willis wonders what 'powerfull' options there are. 
<USMarine> lag_3d keep dreaming
<Dr_willis> the alsa-mixer and  other mixers are all he really needs for his Audigy cards.
<Dr_willis> i dont 'need' chipmunk-sounding-effects. :)
<hendaus> Dr_willis,  i found from firefox addon site videodownloader, now how can i install it on kubuntu coz i am newbie
<lag_3d> Dr_willis: one of them is that i have an equalizer which produces a very very very strong bass, which i love. it looks quite much like a hardware equalizer, and i need it badly and a half.
<Dr_willis> hendaus,  install firefox.. go to that site with firefox.. click on the link
<hendaus> Dr_willis,  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2390 this is the link but tell me how to install it on kubuntu maybe different from windows
<xst> Dr_willis: It helped to switch to kdm. Thanks a lot
<USMarine> lool
<Dr_willis> xst,  heh - we said to use kdm like... some time ago. :)
<Dr_willis> hendaus,  you need to install firefox. then click on that install link from within firefox.
<yeti> is there some command involving dpkg or such that tells me which package a file belongs to?
<USMarine>  5:39p  (USMarine) xst you're not using kdm
<USMarine> 11min ago
<lag_3d> Dr_willis: how do i get some similarly powerful equalizer in kubuntu?
<hendaus> Dr_willis,  i have firefox installed
<Dr_willis> hendaus,  i just clicked on the big 'install now' button and it installed.
<lag_3d> yeti: packages.ubuntu.com
<Dr_willis> then you restart firefox
<xst> USMarine: Eh, thats correct. Thats why I switched to kdm and reported to success to Dr_willis?
<yeti> lag_3d: i know about that one, but isn't there something like dpkg --file /usr/bin/<blah>?
<Fishy> How to replace krusader with konqueror as default filemanager? I have tried to "open with" krusader and "remember" settings. Krusader tries to start, then crashes.
<Fishy> I don't know if it is possible to test it from the terminal to see what is going wrong
<Dr_willis> Fishy,  im not sure thats doable.  may want to ask in #KDE
<lag_3d> yeti: yes, there is a command, but i always forget what it is. i think you'll have to install some new app first.
<lag_3d> yeti: like apt-file or apt-cache or something
<lag_3d> Dr_willis: so... i have a driver/equalizer in windows which produces a very very very very strong bass, which i love. it looks quite much like a hardware equalizer, and i need it badly and a half. how do i get some similarly powerful equalizer in kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> alsa-mixer or try any of the other dozen or so mixers out
<Dr_willis> other then that.. i dont mess with the soundmuch
<Dr_willis> got a Master/Base/Treble/other sliders in Kmix also i see
<lag_3d> Dr_willis: can the alsa-mixer be as low level as that windows application?
<Dr_willis> no idea. i dont mess with windows. :)
<Dr_willis> kernel -> alsa->alsa-mixer :) thats about low as it gets.
<lag_3d> Dr_willis: that's just a chart, not a menu navigation suggestion, right?
<Dr_willis> yep.
<chrismir> Hi, what does the second column in adept mean (column has several entries with ubuntu logo)
<wolferine> how can I speed up access my drives, can I setup Nautilus to not scan my network drives on startup, just accessing them when I click on the mount?
<blableblu> muy buenas !
<lag_3d> Dr_willis: cool, just making sure
<lag_3d> Dr_willis: also, i think i hear a cleaner sound in windows, do you think it's just an impression?
<Dr_willis> Nautilus is the gnome file manager. not kde's
<wolferine> yes
<wolferine> so?
<Dr_willis> lag_3d,  proberly. but who can tell :)
<blableblu> perdonad alguno me podria hechar una mano para configurar la resolucion de pantalla ?
<Dr_willis> wolferine,  this is the KDE ubuntu channel.
<lag_3d> :))
<wolferine> Dr_willis, i have been here for the last 2 months
<scuzzlebutt> Good Morning, i'm hoping to find someone here who might help me, i'm a newbie to Linux
<lag_3d> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<wolferine> not sure if its necessary to tell me its a kubuntu channel
<Dr_willis> then you may want to ask in #gnome or #ubuntu - you may have better luck.
<biblioteca> alguem fala portugues ?
<wolferine> luck?
<biblioteca> alguem fala portugues ?
<wolferine> if you dont know, its ok Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> i doubt if many of the helpers in here ever use nautilus
<wolferine> i wouldnt be embarrassed
<BluesKaj> scuzzlebutt, go ahead just ask your question
<Jucato> !pt | biblioteca
<ubotu> biblioteca: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<lag_3d> biblioteca: see what ubotu has to say:
<lag_3d> !portuguese
<chrismir> What does the second column in adept mean (column has several entries with ubuntu logo)
<biblioteca> como eh seu nome ?
<BluesKaj> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<biblioteca> lag 3d
<biblioteca> como eh seu nome ?
<Jucato> biblioteca: English only in here
<biblioteca> !portuguese
<wolferine> Dr_willis, I help in here as much as I can
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<wolferine> and I use Nautilus
<Jucato> chrismir: the packages with the kubuntu logo are the supported packages I think (packages in main and restricted)
<scuzzlebutt> my question is this: # tar -zxvf hamachi-0.9.9.9-6.tar.gz, where do i put this command line.....i'm trying to install hamachi
* Dr_willis thinks some people cant handle logical thinking.
<chrismir> Jucato: ah, thx
<Dr_willis> work time for me. have fun.
<soulrider> bye Dr_willis
<biblioteca> sabado eh feriado ai ?
<soulrider> !br | biblioteca
<ubotu> biblioteca: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<BluesKaj> in the konsole, scuzzlebutt
<biblioteca> !br
<biblioteca> ja fui
<soulrider> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<wolferine> and my question isnt necessarily dependant upon my "file viewer"
<scuzzlebutt> ok, where do i find the konsole...the termial?
<BluesKaj> tes
<BluesKaj> yes
<Jucato> scuzzlebutt: K Menu -> System -> Konsole
<scuzzlebutt> tks <BLUESKaj> L8trz all
<animimotus> Hi
<mnadhro> hi
<animimotus> http://kubuntu.com/download.php#lts <------- here is the DVD pour Kubuntu, does it exist the same for Ubuntu ?
<mnadhro> do think K is better than ubuntu
<lag_3d> how do i access cnr (click and run)?
<animimotus> mnadhro: ?
<Dr_willis> lag_3d,  not sure thats supported yet under ubuntu/kubuntu - i was thinking it was a 'work in progress'
<mnadhro> and why its better ?
<xst> Where do I configure which soundcard that should be used as default? (Using Feisty)
<lag_3d> Dr_willis: how do i have access to the nvidia driver?
<Jucato> !nvidia | lag_3d
<ubotu> lag_3d: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lag_3d> Jucato: so it isn't installed by default, as they said?
<Jucato> lag_3d: as who said?
<Jucato> no, the proprietary/binary nvidia (or ati) drivers are not installed by default (yet...)
<lag_3d> Jucato: it has been said that ubuntu would have compiz + driver *installed* by default, only not *enabled*, am i wrong?
<Jucato> lag_3d: partly correct. they announced a bit later (March I think) that they won't be doing that for Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty)
<lag_3d> Jucato: why isn't the restricted-manager package installed by default in kubuntu (as i assume it is in ubuntu)?
<coreymon77> hi guys
<Jucato> lag_3d: because restricted-manager is a GNOME app that is dependent on synaptic being installed, which Kubuntu doesn't do.
<osberto> #kubuntu-es
<Jucato> so it's a very Ubuntu-specific app. might have a Kubuntu port next release
<coreymon77> are the repos still insanely bogged down
<coreymon77> and i got a problem
<lag_3d> Jucato: where do i find a list of ubuntu-only apps that have no equivalent in kubuntu?
<coreymon77> update manager wont load
<lag_3d> Jucato: it's very important for me to get this list
<coreymon77> i downlaod the relase announcement
<coreymon77> and downloaded the tool, but when i click finish, it doesnt load
<coreymon77> what do i do
<Jucato> lag_3d: hm... not really sure. it's only by trial and error...but most GNOME/GTK+ apps in Ubuntu are not installed on Kubuntu.
<BluesKaj> lag_3d,  try #ubuntu , they'll be glad to help you there
<Jucato> lag_3d: although some would have counterparts
<coreymon77> can i just download update-manager through apt and then run it in text mode?
<Jucato> coreymon77: update-manager is a GUI app
<lag_3d> blue: what do you mean? help me with what?
<lag_3d> BluesKaj: what do you mean? help me with what?
<vbgunz> python-minimal is halting my upgrade to Feisty from Edgy, is this reported?
<coreymon77> can i get it from apt-get thouhg
<saveme1> hello world
<lag_3d> BluesKaj: did you get the wrong impression my question was not kubuntu-specific?
<coreymon77> because when i type update-manager into konsole, it says that the command is not found
<BluesKaj> lag_3d, your list of gnome only apps
<vbgunz> the Kubuntu wiki in the topic is down too, I could not access it all day... is Feisty upgrade broken?
<coreymon77> Jucato: can i donwlaod update-manager from apt
<hak5fan> Hello. My mic volume on skype is very low. It worked correctly before dinner but after dinner I booted in to a different kernel I have, It didn't work on that kernel so I booted up the first kernel again and now it doesn't work on that kernel either
<Jucato> vbgunz: no. but the servers might be being bogged by lots of downloads
<coreymon77> Jucato: because when i type update-manager into konsole, it says that the command is not found
<hak5fan> what is this
<coreymon77> are the repos still insanely bogged down?
<Jucato> coreymon77: yes I think so. sudo apt-get install update-manager. not sure how well it works on Kubuntu though. but you can try
<coreymon77> Jucato: i think i have no other way
<Jucato> coreymon77: repos? maybe. wiki/website servers, most probably
<coreymon77> Jucato: i try doing it through adept and it wont work
<lag_3d> BluesKaj: i don't want a list of gnome-only apps, as they are too many anyway and i know most of them; i want a list of ubuntu apps that have no couterpart in kubuntu, especially those ones made by the (k)ubuntu team.
<wolferine> just for clarification, if I wanted to do an update to Feisty, and I used the CD, does it update via the internet?
<wolferine> or are all the updated packages in the .iso?
<coreymon77> Jucato: i view the release announcement, download the apt and then press finish to close adept and run the update tool,
<coreymon77> Jucato: the problem is, adept doesnt close and no tool pops u[
<Jucato> coreymon77: not really sure what's happening :/
<pingveno> I'm having trouble with a stalled feisty update. It's stuck on fetching and installing, with the status being "preparing to configure dolphin"
<utnubuk> hey is there a torrent for the new feisty??
<wolferine> utnubuk, of course
<vbgunz> Jucato: I've already downloaded all the files I think... now trying to install them I am halted at python-minimal... here is everything after sudo apt-get dist-upgrade: http://dpaste.com/8811/
<utnubuk> i cant find it on the website...
<pingveno> There was an error message that popped up a whiile ago, but I idiotically closed it.
<wolferine> try piratebay
<hak5fan> I don't know what to do because I've had this problem before but after changing form ALSA to OSS driver in skype it just worked now it doesn't
<BluesKaj> lag_3d, well then I still think #ubuntu is your best bet for gnome exclusive apps
<utnubuk> ok ty
<coreymon77> Jucato: oh ya, and there is no version upgrade button in adept
<lag_3d> BluesKaj: good
<pingveno> coreymon77: not even a Full Upgrade button?
<coreymon77> pingveno: yes, there is that
<coreymon77> pingveno: and i have used that
<coreymon77> pingveno: then i view the release announcement again and redownload the tool
<Jucato> vbgunz: tried "sudo apt-get -f install" ?
<coreymon77> pingveno: then i press finish to close adept and run the tool, but adept doesnt close and the tool doesnt run
<Jucato> coreymon77: what happens when you close adept? does the tool run?
<pingveno> coreymon77: have you downloaded the package lists again?
<vbgunz> Jucato: yes, then "sudo dpkg --configure -a" but I still end up with the same error and halt at the same spot when I try again :(
<coreymon77> Jucato: no it doesnt
<soulrider> is there any way to update to feisty using a CD as a repo ?
<lag_3d> now, after i installed the new nvidia driver kdm and xorg started to complain that kernel module doesn't match the kernel anymore. i fixed this by adding a "rmmod nvidia; modprobe nvidia" line to /etc/rc/rc.local. is there any way to fix the root of this problem?
<Jucato> soulrider: only with the alternate install cd and with your online repositories disabled (I think)
<soulrider> ah fork!
<lag_3d> soulrider: something like apt-cd or so
<Jucato> lag_3d: you need to install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<coreymon77> Jucato: how do i get the thing to work!
<lag_3d> Jucato: and this will do what?
<coreymon77> Jucato: i dont want to have to whipe and cd install
<vbgunz> Jucato: here is what I get when I say "sudo apt-get -f install" http://dpaste.com/8813/
<soulrider> Jucato: do you need to download too much if youre going from an updated edgy installation ?
<pacman> didn't 7.04 come out today?
<Jucato> lag_3d: it will install the restricted modules needed by the kernel to load the nvidia drivers
<soulrider> pacman: yesterday
<pacman> WOOHOO!
<pacman> can I apt-get it?
<Jucato> soulrider: you upgrade every package you have installed, and probably add some more
<soulrider> you can upgrade with adept
<soulrider> Jucato: so its like an 800mb update ?
<coreymon77> Jucato: why wont mine work
<Jucato> soulrider: sort of
<soulrider> ok, so witht he alternate cd i will be able to update right? thats 100% sure?
<coreymon77> Jucato: should i just apt-get update-manager and then use that
<lag_3d> Jucato: and i need to do this every time i install a new nvidia driver from the official nvidia site?
<Jucato> coreymon77: hm.... can you run "kdesu adept_manager" in Konsole, then try to perform the steps indicated in the release announcement. then when it gets to the part where it should launch the upgrade tool, can you pastebin whatever error messages show up?
<coreymon77> oh
<monika__> hi, how can i access samba or windows shares from kubuntu?
<coreymon77> ill do that
<coreymon77> but im not at home now
<Jucato> lag_3d: oh no. you need extra steps if you are going to get it from nvidia.com. why not just use the drivers in the repositories?
<coreymon77> Jucato: ill do that later
<pacman> so what do I need to do to upgrade from 6.06?
<soulrider> monika__: in konqueror you have the remote places thing i think
<vbgunz> man, I've had this upgrade nightmare since morning :(
<Jucato> coreymon77: btw, are you using KDE 3.5.6 on Edgy?
<coreymon77> Jucato: yup, but a\i added the repo and did an upgrade
<hitmanWilly> pacman, update to 6.10 first, then update to feisty
<coreymon77> Jucato: gtg
<Jucato> coreymon77: did you add the special repo indicated in the release announcement?
<Briareos1> has anyone ever set up a gameport joystick on a SBLive!5.1 in Kubuntu 64 bit?
<coreymon77> Jucato: class time
<coreymon77> Jucato: yes
<soulrider> Jucato: are you 100% sure that with the alternate disc i can upgrade to feisty ?
<monika__> soulrider, shouldn't i install some packages?
<Jucato> ok
<soulrider> monika__: nope
<coreymon77> Jucato: yes i added the repo
<Jucato> soulrider: only for those apps that are installed by default on a default Kubuntu installation (usually the ones from main)
<lag_3d> Jucato: i find no official nvidia driver in any repo, or what should its name be?
<soulrider> Jucato: ok
<Jucato> !nvidia | lag_3d
<hitmanWilly> lag_3d, nvidia-glx
<ubotu> lag_3d: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jucato> lag_3d: the guide is there ^^^^
<Jucato> hitmanWilly: depends on what card, though
<hitmanWilly> oh yeah, legacy too
<vbgunz> Jucato: do you have an idea about how to solve this after "sudo apt-get -f install" http://dpaste.com/8813/
<Jucato> hitmanWilly: and -new
<hitmanWilly> yup
<wolferine> just for clarification, if I wanted to do an update to Feisty, and I used the CD, does it update via the internet?
<hitmanWilly> sorry, keep forgetting not everyone has a 7900
<Jucato> vbgunz: sorry no.. :(
<vbgunz> Jucato: :)
<vbgunz> I hope a solution goes up soon someplace, this is bugging me :(
<monika__> soulrider, sorry, but i can't really find it
<hitmanWilly> vbgunz, did you try dpkg --configure -a
<vbgunz> hitmanWilly: yes
<hitmanWilly> hmm, no idea then
<vbgunz> hitmanWilly: same deal :(
<nozey> anyone using feisty + Intel Corporation 82551QM Ethernet Controller network card?
<monika__> soulrider, if i type smb:/ I can find my computer
<N0Lif3|lappy> I was reading that I could enable mouse gestures in Konqueror through khotkeys, but when I try to open khotkeys through the terminal it says "ERROR: Communication problem with khotkeys, it probably crashed."
<N0Lif3|lappy> so, what's up with that?
<pacman> what's the name of the package for 6.10
<Olive1> hello
<hitmanWilly> !upgrade > pacman
<Jucato> N0Lif3|lappy: use System Settings -> Accessibility ?
<monika__> thank you, bye
<Olive1> can anybody help me with a WiFi question?
<Olive1> I have a IBM T42
<Olive1> cant get WiFi to work
<vbgunz> !upgrade > vbgunz
<Olive1> am running latest version
<Olive1> am i in the right place for help?
<wolferine> just for clarification, if I wanted to do an update to Feisty, and I used the CD, does it update via the internet?
<wolferine> Olive1, Feisty?
<Olive1> yes v 7
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, not initially, i don't think
<instructor> shouldn't var[1] ="$file" work?
<Olive1> are there some commands i can run to check status
<instructor> Olive1: Status?
<Olive1> as in if the hw is working ok
<wolferine> hitmanWilly, I attempted to do an Internet install yesterday, but I had an issue, to enough drive space, so I just decided to do a CD install, which is now attempting to dl upgrades
<Olive1> then i know if its just the config
<wolferine> but i had assusmed they were on the CD....
<instructor> Olive1: What hw?
<Olive1> hardware
<instructor> Olive1: All hw?
<Olive1> well just wifi
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, hmm, clean installed the beta myself, not sure about that
<wolferine> Olive1, what is your question exactly, your in the right place btw :)
<wolferine> k, thanks hitmanWilly
<Olive1> lol - ok
<instructor> !wifi
<Olive1> my question is
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Olive1> just done an install of v 7 on my ibm t42
<Olive1> and all seems good
<Olive1> except
<Olive1> wifi
<Chem242> anyone able to answer a newb question
<Jucato> fire away
<wolferine> Olive1, on irc, people usually expect ppl to ask there questions, not just ask to ask :)
<Jucato> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<instructor> !someone | Chem242
<ubotu> Chem242: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jucato> !someone
<wolferine> Olive1, did you check google?
<Olive1> and i wanted to know if you could suggest some commands to run to see if the hardware is working ok and how i can check the config
<instructor> !wifi | Olive1
<ubotu> Olive1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Olive1> yes - im stuck now
<wolferine> for setting up the wifi...
<instructor> !newb
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<instructor> !anyone
<Chem242> I just installed for the first time...new version 7.0.4...HP laptop...no wifi...did someresearch have a Broadcom 4311BG PCI-E card....found this http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/?go=home but don't understand how to install it
<Olive1> is it know to be problematic on a imb t42?
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<instructor> Olive1: did You read the link above?
<Olive1> yes - re-looking at it again now
<instructor> !wifi | Chem242
<ubotu> Chem242: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Sheazsche> using i810 with intel 915gm. When using google earth, the closer I zoom in, the whiter the entire window becomes. It is like there is a polygon overlay that is losing its transparency and turning white
<Sheazsche> any ideas?
<hitmanWilly> Chem242, broadcom cards generally dont work too well in linux, probably have to use ndiswrapper and the windows drivers
<Chem242> hitmanWilly: how do I do that?
<hitmanWilly> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Chem242> yeah looking at that now
<wolferine> oh boys
<bigdad1e> where do i get the driver cd for fiesty?
<monacaxxx> re
<LjL> bigdad1e: what is the driver cd?
<monacaxxx> sorry again, isn't the flash player in any standard repository!?
<bigdad1e> lol'
<bigdad1e> nm
<bigdad1e> has anyone had any problems with fiesty and wireless networks?
<Sheazsche> help
<lol> salut
<MorganK> so... Do opera for Edgy work in fiesty?
<lol> avez vous test la derniere version de kubuntu
<eduardo> Jucato: im trying to upgrade, i open adept and it downloads the dist upgrade tool, but it never opens it
<eduardo> Jucato: this is soulrider btw :P
<Jucato> !fr | lol
<ubotu> lol: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Jucato> eduardo: hm... we seem to be getting that problem a lot :(
<lol> ok merci
<eduardo> oh wait, my repos are feisty now i think
<eduardo> Jucato: will the new files still go under /var/apt/cache ?
<eduardo> i wanna know if i can copy them to that dir on another PC to make the upgradego fast
<Jucato> eduardo:  /var/cache/apt/archive
<Elite2142_> i need help :|
<vbgunz> I keep downloading the dist-upgrade tool. It tells me to click finish to close Adept but it doesn't close it. I close it and nothing happens :(
<eduardo> like if it had already downloaded the packages
<eduardo> yeah Jucato, that one
<eduardo> vbgunz: same happens here
<pingveno> I kill an apt/dpkg related process and I think it left a lock sitting around. How do I clear it?
<eduardo> restart adept and click on fetch updates
<eduardo> see if your repos changed to feisty
<Elite2142_> how come when I try sudo apt-get install flashplayer-installer I get this error "E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-installer"
<vbgunz> my repos did change to feisty :(
<eduardo> Elite2142_: try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<frano486> hi
<hitmanWilly> pingveno, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<SkyblastAtWork> I finally restarted my upgrade. It didn't work out =/
<eduardo> vbgunz: try upgrading all packages
<Elite2142_> already the newist version?
<hitmanWilly> pingveno, or if that doesn't work, a reboot will clear any lcoks
<eduardo> Elite2142_: yes
<Elite2142_> I need the flash plugin though it sais I havn't got
<pingveno> hmmmm
<Elite2142_> on firefox
<SkyblastAtWork> It kept trying to fsck the drive when it booted up, but even when I booted from a live disc and fixed it, it still wanted to at boot. It would get to kdm, but then wouldn't let me log in past that.
<hitmanWilly> Elite2142_, install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<pingveno> hitmanWilly: I'm not sure about clearing locks, but I think it just started upgrading my system.
<pingveno> That is, by the way, a good thing
<slicknick> hat I can move a 700 mb file around on.
<slicknick> I have a 700 mb pdf that I need to take to the printer and I can't ftp it.
<slicknick> thanks
<slicknick> danny
<slicknick> Hide Section - Web Information
<slicknick> Web Information
<slicknick> shit
<Cugel> Well, I'm on Feisty. Can it be that it _looks_ better (fonts etc)?
<bluewave> how can I get xfce installed on my kubuntu, I hate how kde uses up half my ram
<slicknick> whoops
<vbgunz> eduardo: earlier this morning, I actually had the new update window on screen but it vomited two errors and froze to death so I killed it, then I apt-get -f install, configured and still have errors... forget about it, something is borked and I cannot solve it, I am a fish out of water here :(
<slicknick> my bad
<hitmanWilly> pingveno, all that cmd i gave you does is install any packages that apt downloaded
<pingveno> Ah
<pingveno> Right
<eduardo> vbgunz: i love using aptitude, try aptitude update and aptitude dist-upgrade
<pingveno> hitmanWilly: Then I suppose I'll have to continue the update through adept, no?
<styvy> blueweave, download xubuntu
<eduardo> bluewave: try installing the package called "xubuntu-desktop"
<bluewave> styvy, maybe I don't wanna!
<vbgunz> eduardo: I did apt-get update, upgrade, dist-upgrade, someone sabotaged me :(
<hitmanWilly> pingveno, when apt errors out it sometimes leaves locks and unconfigured packages lying around
<pingveno> ah
<pingveno> yes
<eduardo> vbgunz: use aptitude, i heard its better than apt-get in some cases
<Elite2142_> where can I find the "ubuntu restricted area package"?
<pingveno> In this case bits of it were basically dead, so I killed dpkg
<vbgunz> eduardo: won't hurt to try I suppose, am doing it now and am getting extra packages 33mb, this could be it
<hitmanWilly> Elite2142_, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Elite2142_> kthx
<wolferine> how can I speed up access my drives, can I setup Nautilus to not scan my network drives on startup, just accessing them when I click on the mount?
<albin_> is it a bad idea to upgrade via adept today? I see that the download is very slow... heavy loaded servers?
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, just enable noauto in fstab
<eduardo> vbgunz: my pc seems to be ugrading to feisty via adept now, not the dist-upgrade tool
<eduardo> im going to my other PC, im soulrider there
<vbgunz> I swear something told me to wait about a week and listen for news about the upgrade woes, I was sure their would be some :P
<wolferine> hitmanWilly, for all, even nfs and smb mounts?
<eduardo> lol vbgunz i thought th same
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, yes, linux treats a smbfs just like any other mount
<vbgunz> heh, aptitude seems to be downloading stuff apt-get missed OR something just got updated
<SkyblastAtWork> I had a feeling the upgrade would screw me up, but I did it anyway, and lo and behold i have a destroyed system ;)
<vbgunz> SkyblastAtWork: welcome to the club :)
<bluewave> this distribution update thing takes forever
<wolferine> to confirm my fstab settings are correct, can I restart a service?
<soulrider> vbgunz: im back :P
<bluewave> anyone else updating to the new release of feisty
<wolferine> blue, I am
<hitmanWilly> bluewave, yes, especially with the servers getting hammered like they are
<soulrider> bluewave: thats because the repos cant handle so many people updating
<vbgunz> aptitude almost done at 90% now, hope it don't choke
<SkyblastAtWork> but it's cool. I learned from Edgy to not entirely trust upgrading, so /home (and everything else important) is on a seperate partition, so I can just do a clean install and remount all those.
<soulrider> kubuntu should have mirrors for the repos
<bluewave> 17% here
<Sheazsche> Option "May_Need_ForceBIOS" "1"  in device
<soulrider> in Arch i use aria2 to download my packages from more than one repo at a time
<vbgunz> damn, same errors :(
<yasser> why does ubuntu not have the special HP printer device manager while kubuntu has it??
<vbgunz> python-minimal is killing me :(
<albin_> how long did the upgrade with adept take for you guys?
<bluewave> it's taken me like 2 hours to get 19%
<bluewave> not cool
<aro> You and everyone's grandma is trying to get it
<albin_> :-)
<slicknick> anyone seen this sort of behavior from rdesktop before? this is a dual monitor screenshot with an rdesktop session to a windows machine on the right side of the image. http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2ushbav
<vbgunz> well sudo aptitude upgrade seems to be upgrading packages... maybe after, I can dist-upgrade (hopefully)
<bluewave> why can't everyones grandma just wait!
<aro> She doesn't have much time left, and her last wish was to see Feisty in action!
<stoft> gg@aro
<stoft> I've simply decided to wait, maybe I'll start the upgrade tonight, last thing I do before I head to bed...
<vbgunz> stoft: I think you should probably wait it out a couple days and keep track of the forums on issues
<sylvisj> Can I get the assitance of a cedega user?
<albin_> well our grandmas will not make it with this speed...
<vbgunz> my personal exeprience upgrading is not too cool OR just do what I did and follow the rules carefully, good luck :)
<stoft> vbgunz: yeah maybe... if I've waited this long...
<albin_> thanks :-)
<sylvisj> bah, #cedega is all but dead
<monika__> hi
<bigdad1e_> i need my subnet mask ip to manually set up my knetworkmanager bc its not working
<pingveno> Well, this upgrade is certainly going a bit smoother than when I was doing Gentoo upgrades....
<monika__> adept crashed and now when I start it it says there is a lock
<monika__> I guess I can delete some files to delete the lock
<monika__> which ones?
<bluewave> monika__, no
<monika__> bluewave, what should I do then
<bluewave> you can't delete them if there's a lock, lol
<monika__> bluewave, what are you saying?
<bluewave> restart, or kill process that is locking it
<sylvisj> vbgunz: you had my hopes up when you joined #cedega, then promptly crushed them
<bluewave> delete files, lol you are a real noob
<monika__> bluewave, how much unix experience do you have?
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys..... i cant upgrade to fiesty fawn because its telling me i need about 300mb more of diskspace... but i wanna know what i can uninstall or take out.... i have 5gbs partitioned to kubuntu.... so i really dont know why i even need space
<bluewave> like, 5 years...
<ForzaPalermo> any help is appreciated. thanks
<vbgunz> sylvisj: heh, sorry about that I don't use it :(
<bluewave> press ctrl+delete
<monika__> "<bluewave> you can't delete them if there's a lock"
<wolferine> to confirm my fstab settings are correct, can I restart a service?
<monika__> anybody that has a real answer?
<wolferine> or does it take effect immediately?
<Jucato> !adeptfix | monika__
<ubotu> monika__: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<npurciful> I upgrade to Feisty and i seem to have problems exec shell scripts from portable USB HDD. Has anyone had this problem or know anything about it.
<monika__> Jucato, thank you very much
<lavid> npurciful: me too!
<lavid> npurciful: i had that problem last night. it was driving me nuts
<bluewave> monika__, you can't delete locked files...
<npurciful> hum
<bluewave> monika__, what's wrong with that?
<monika__> bluewave, for your information there is no lock file concept in unix
<monika__> that's a windows thing
<bluewave> no?
<npurciful> lavid: I tried reinstalling that didnt help, weird
<ForzaPalermo> anyone?
<lavid> npurciful: yeah, i had the issue on a fresh install
<npurciful> lavid: I have been researching it but have found a solution.
<DarkWizzard> Hello.When I'm trying to upgrade to feisty I get an error about gzip exiting with error code 1
<DarkWizzard> when trying to download Packages.gz
<ju_> can someone tell me where do I have to go for a problem with my laptop touchpad on festy ?
<DarkWizzard> kubuntu
<lavid> npurciful: the solution is easy, but getting it fixed by default is the goal
<npurciful> lavid: true
<what_if> I have no WM when running beryl, how do I fix / enable it
<Jucato> Beryl *is* the WM
<DarkWizzard> has anyone experienced this error ?
<DarkWizzard> I searched on the forums
<DarkWizzard> but no solution
<hitmanWilly> what_if, do you use nvidia?
<DarkWizzard> and I heard that it is not advised to upgrade manually
<vbgunz> brb
<lavid> what_if: , Jucato i think he means that his window decorations don't show up
<DarkWizzard> and I know it's not from experience
<what_if> Jucato: yes, but the WM is not running, no "minimise, max, close", in upper right
<janjan> hey s there any one who knows the change da desktop resolution?
<what_if> hitmanWilly: yes, nvidia
<DarkWizzard> janjan: man xrandr
<Jucato> what_if: install Aquamarine, then from the Beryl system tray menu, choose Aquamarine as your window decorator
<janjan> ok thanks
<gdiebel> wolferine: just reboot.
<Jucato> what_if: also... try asking in #beryl or #ubuntu-effects
<hitmanWilly> what_if, run sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals, then restart x
<Elite2142_> I done sudo apt-get install ubuntu-enchanted-extras and it downloaded and installed, I restarted firefox and still same error :|
<DarkWizzard> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<wolferine> gdiebel, is that whats required, or just a suggestion?
<DarkWizzard> what is causing this ?
<what_if> hitmanWilly: ok, restarting X
<lavid> npurciful: i'm filing a bug report now
<tarelerulz> beside the location are in Kubuntu's konqeror it has filter and I wanted to do that in my ubuntu konqeror do any of you know how to do that
<hitmanWilly> what_if, how'd it go?
<what_if> the nvidia-xconfig line worked... :)
<vicks> i can't get usb to work in feisty, can someone help me? i have installed kubuntu feisty, and nothing happens when i insert usb-peripherals. i can't even install ubuntu (gnome), cause the installation hangs at the end when trying to load the usb-starage module.
* what_if writes it down
<what_if> hitmanWilly: works 100%
<hitmanWilly> what_if, emerald (the beryl window manager) needs ARGB GLX Visuals turned on to work
<ForzaPalermo> how could kubuntu take up almost 5gb without having installed much of anything besides the os??
<hitmanWilly> what_if, took me a couple hours to figure that one out :)
<what_if> hitmanWilly: well I'm glad you were here, I was benging my head on the keyboard (figuretively)
<what_if> *banging
<hitmanWilly> what_if, figuratively? i do it literally like every day :)
<Cugel> Question: how do I enable the new desktop effects? Everything on the internet speaks about Gnome.
<tarelerulz> You all are running Kubuntu and if so have you ever notice that  search bar beside the main one where you can go to dirs and url
<what_if> hitmanWilly: I save that for work, I administer XP machines (and an XP server)
<tarelerulz> Of Konqeror
<hitmanWilly> what_if, i feel sorry for you now...
<what_if> hitmanWilly: yeah, MS SQL 2000 on an XP machine == pain
<hitmanWilly> ugh
<what_if> hitmanWilly: beryl seems to be on "random" for the effects... oh no,no,no :)
<gdiebel> wolferine: nothing is required after making changes to fstab. if a new mount point is added, though, you may need to restart so it can be automounted or seen by hal.
<frojnd> why the f** would allways close my amarok when I prees on the icon ?? here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16615/
<Elite2142> The plugins still dont work :|
<JanK_> i just closed adept_updater during update to feisty, because it hang during installation (on 10%).
<kalorin> JanK, you're in big trouble!
<shinobi> allright. two machines over to feisty and back functioning. think this has been the smoothest one yet.
<wolferine> frojnd, reinstall
<JanK_> now i can't restart it, since it locked the apt file
<Elite2142> janK , i done that and had to format :|
<frojnd> wolferine: how
<Elite2142> well that was on ubuntu and went to kubuntu so i was going to anyway
<tarelerulz> In Kubuntu's version of Konqeror there is  what look like search bar beside the main place where you put urls and dir searchs Do any of you know what to install to get the second search bar
<JanK_> how to see which locks the file "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<wolferine> frojnd, are you not familiar with installing software?
<frojnd> woferine: I didn't installed it manually
<wolferine> thats not what I asked though
<peaker> I just booted Windows for the first time in ages. It sure is ugly and has much less nice Free stuff.  But it does launch firefox and other apps *instantly*, where it takes 2-5 seconds on Kubuntu :-(
* peaker tries prelink -- to see if it shoots up apps as instantly as Windows does
<kalorin> peaker I only saw instantly if it was already in memory
<kalorin> otherwise it was about the same speed
<peaker> kalorin: donno, maybe, but even in memory stuff here doesn't launch as fast
<gdiebel> wolferine: curious; why did you need to modify fstab?
<peaker> takes 2-3 seconds to relaunch firefox, whereas it is unnoticable 0 time on Windows
<wolferine> gdiebel, working on making my drive accesses faster
<CapaH> I am hoping someone can help me out... I have an ATI card, I just finished installing Feisty from a LIVE CD (iso downloaded from ubuntu.com) --- install went fine, but I had to set the video mode using F4 when the LIVE CD started (I set it to 1024x768) --- but now when I boot the comp, it crashes at the splash screen -- I suspect it due to either video drivers or resolution, but xorg.conf is set to 1024x768 --- any ideas?
<gdiebel> wolferine: your cdrom?
<wolferine> no
<wolferine> everything
<wolferine> nautilus is taking quite a time to read my drives
<wolferine> so I am mainly trying to work with my smb/nfs mounts, to getting a better response time
<frojnd> wolferine: I only now how to remove the amarok package and than install it. But not in one command to reinstall it. So if u know I would be much grateful
<bud> Kubuntu 6.06in box, can Idownload Kubuntu 7.04?
<wolferine> frojnd, do that, remove, reinstall
<weedar> does apt-get have a log so I can see which packages were removed during last upgrade?
<gdiebel> weedar: cat /var/log/dpkg.log
<weedar> gdiebel: thanks! :)
<frojnd> why update don't wanna to get through: I was doing update like 20 times yesterday and 10 times today: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16619/
<zaza> salut
<weedar> frojnd: my uneducated guess is that the http://si.archive.ubuntu.com repository is down
<wolferine> !fr  | zaza
<ubotu> zaza: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<gdiebel> frojnd: don't hammer the servers. just have a little patience
<frojnd> gdiebel: I am having patience for 30 hours now..
<weedar> frojnd: you could try changing the prefix "si" to another country, I'm using no and it works fine
<zerak> is ubuntu and kubuntu still overloaded of all downloads and if it fails to download could that be the reason?
<frojnd> and why amarok still crashes after I reinstalled it
<frojnd> (I am using feisty beta)
<zerak> feisty isnt beta anymore
<gdiebel> frojnd: for amarok crashes see #amarok
<zerak> it fails to update to feisty, is this due to the large demand ?
<zerak> since it reference to a site and direction that doesnt exist
<wolferine> can I view an nfs drive, like a smb drive, in my ftpd, proftpd?
<zerak> Failed to fetch http://bonca.hu/~rizsanyi/debian/dists/edgy/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<zerak> Failed to fetch http://bonca.hu/~rizsanyi/debian/dists/edgy/multiverse/source/Sources.gz 404 Not Found
<gdiebel> zerak: some of the archive.ubuntu.com mirrors have become unavailable due to excessive demand for feisty. consider using a different mirror or wait until load is lessened
<zerak> i didnt pick the mirror
<zerak> kubuntu update did
<tarelerulz> any of you heard of this plugin for konqeror Folder View Filter
<zerak> that was what i previously asked, if it was due to all people
<Eskim0> what does it mean when I get this error?? "unknown mime-type for "/etc/fstab" -- using "application/*"
<nzk> where is the trash
<nzk> "empty trash" doesnt work
<gdiebel> Eskim0: what does 'file -i /etc/fstab' ?
<Eskim0> gdiebel that is what I think it is
<gdiebel> nzk: .local/share/Trash
<Eskim0> gdiebel I am trying to set a partition to auto mount at starup
<nzk> gdiebel, not there
<zerak> galebel: thanks for the info i will try again to update tomorrow
<dhq> fdoving: the flash in my konqueror doesnt work
<atidem> ciao
<gdiebel> nzk: try: cd ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<zerak> really hope they will fix this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<user_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dhq>  the flash in my konqueror doesnt work
<alesan^> hi, what is the best way to mount rw a ntfs partition?
<gdiebel> !ntfs | alesan^
<ubotu> alesan^: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<alesan^> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<VSpike> Fiesty fails to install for me ... bails when installing grub.  Is this a known problem?
<VSpike> I also really hate the way the installer takes ages to load disk paritioner with no visual indication of what it is doing, apart from disabled next and back buttons...
<wolferine> can I get a link on how to update to Feisty?
<VSpike> All that time spent figuring out how much it could shrink parititions by, when I don't want to do that.. I want a manual setup. It should ask auto or manual first IMO.
<wolferine> i am having a really hard time with it
<VSpike> There's also a bug.. it wants to format the swap partition even if the box is not ticked to format it.
<vbgunz> upgrading sucks for me, it's killing my day :(
<VSpike> And when you get to the page where it says what it's about to do to your disks, if you hit back it takes you right back to the start of the partitioning tool and spends another few minutes scanning the disks
<gdiebel> vbgunz: consider waiting until another day to upgrade. that is _if_ your system was left in a usable state.
<wolferine> i have the CD, but it seems it needs to connect to my repos to update
<wolferine> which I am nost sure why
<vbgunz> gdiebel: yeah, it appears I will have to no doubt do this :(
<maki> where can i setip the dns providers
<wolferine> maki, for what
<wolferine> i maybe able to help
<maki> i have problem
<maki> i have net
<wolferine> really, thats why most of us are here :)
<chewietoy> hehe ye
<maki> but the browsers arent working with domains
<vbgunz> holy crap
<maki> only with ip
<wolferine> which browser
<maki> every
<vbgunz> somehow someway, ipython for Python2.5 was holding my dist-upgrade back... I uninstalled ipython and it appears I am dist-upgrading just fine :D
<wolferine> which?
<maki> konqueror
<maki> mozila
<Fishy> Is there a workaround to get the drivers from ati homepage to install in feisty?
<maki> opera
<vbgunz> I'll reinstall ipython but wtf could cause this to happen?
<wolferine> FF you mean
<Fishy> It complains that my X version is not supported
<wolferine> ok, and what domain, all, or just one?
<maki> yep
<Fishy> Although it should be
<maki> all
<wolferine> this a new install maki?
<maki> no
<wolferine> maki, change your settings recently?
<maki> now stoped working
<maki> no
<wolferine> are you sure
<maki> yes
<maki> i run adept
<wolferine> and it was working before
<maki> yep
<wolferine> ok, well you obviously changed something
<wolferine> it doesnt just "stop" working all by itself
<maki> yes
<maki> i know
<wolferine> catch my drift?
<wolferine> if you know, then you must have changed something
<rohan> i have plain ubuntu (gnome) installed. i want to install kubuntu. i am not on linux now, so is there any way i can generate a list of packages to be downloaded ?
<wolferine> as you were saying, you ran adept...
<orient2000> Hi! My bottom bar on desktop use to hide automaticly and now I can not get it back. How can I get into setup? There is nothing in a systemsetting.
<wolferine> orient2000, scroll near it
<wolferine> move the mouse to the bottom
<orient2000> nothing.
<wolferine> orent, sure you didnt just remove it?
<gdiebel> orient2000: try Alt+F1, this will launch kmenu
<vbgunz> rohan: try just installing kubuntu-desktop
<asmith42b> This is trivial, I know: Are there any IMers that let you do custom emoticons?
<wolferine> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<rohan> vbgunz: that's exactly what i want to do, but i need a list of packages to be downloaded with it, because i can download for free here, but ubuntu is not installed here
<gdiebel> asmith42b: gaim
<rohan> can someone please paste the output of 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop --print-uris'
<wolferine> no pastebin
<wolferine> on*
<rohan> yes ,there
<vbgunz> rohan: I'd do it but am upgrading now
<rohan> vbgunz: :(
<asmith42b> gdiebel: Really? I'll have to look more closely. I haven't found that option yet.
<orient2000> Thanks. I did fixt it in configure panel. Now it works.
<wolferine> http://pastebin.ca/450311
<l_r> hello
<wolferine> there you are
<l_r> is kubuntu ready?
<l_r> 7.04 i mean
<cloakable> Yes
<wolferine> feisty is out
<l_r> even in dvd version?
<wolferine> correct
<rohan> thanks, wolferine
<wolferine> rohan, np
<Rogue> ah great
<vbgunz> rohan: well apt allowed me to do it in another session but I am told I already have the latest version of kubuntu-desktop
<Rogue> I guessed this channel and this server
<Rogue> can anyone help me install kubuntu? I'm having difficulty with the latest version
<rohan> vbgunz: oh well :(
<pCarsten> has anyone here had success installing fop on ubuntu?
<gdiebel> Rogue: error?
<rohan> because i have no way of accessing the ubuntu machine atm
<Rogue> gdiebel: http://www.imagepup.com/up/53Yj_1177096386_snapshot1.png
<l_r> where is the link to the dvd version???
<vbgunz> wolferine: how did you get that list?
<zerak> uhm, USB Memory Stick Booting doesnt just boot and ask you a question about installing it, right? There should be a sticky that warn about inserting it without intending to remove current OS...
<rohan> wolferine: had you added the --print-uris ?
<l_r> there's only a link to dvd-torrent-thing
<wolferine> vbgunz, which list?
<l_r> i do not even know what a torrent is
<vbgunz> list of kubuntu-desktop apps
<wolferine> yes, rohan, it wasnt all those
<Rogue> I want it to install on the last partition but if I click next it says "no root file system is defined please correct this from the partitioning menu"
<rohan> wolferine: well, because the URLS werent' printed .. strange
<rockstar-alt> hello any 1 here
<wolferine> urls?
<wolferine> for what?
<wolferine> the repos
<rohan> no, the package urls
<rohan> there was a command which prints out the package urls
<rohan> yes, it is "--print-uris"
<l_r> why is so difficult to get links to the dvd versions through ftp? i always have to ask here as the homepage does not have direct links
<Rogue> gdiebel: any ideas?
<rohan> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop --print-uris -y
<gdiebel> Rogue: looks like you need to set mountpoints for / and swap
<rockstar-alt> im a newbie i need some help but havent got the time now ill leave this channel open untill i get back from work at 4.00am
<hendaus> can anyone tell me about a good addon to download videos from youtube?
<wolferine> l_r, torrents
<rohan> can you check whether that command prints individual urls of .deb files, wolferine ?
<Rogue> gdiebel: what does that mean?
<wolferine> that was what it printed
<gdiebel> Rogue: click on sda1 , edit partition, set mount point to /
<l_r> wolferine, only torrents?
<l_r> what are them?
<Rogue> ok
<wolferine> l_r, google it
<gdiebel> Rogue: click on sda5, edit partition, set mount to swap
<vbgunz> am going to reboot, hopefully my upgrade didn't break apart :(
<wolferine> rohan, u need the repos, use the ubuntu guide (google it)
<gdiebel> Rogue: be careful here. are those partitions blank?
<Rogue> no I was about to ask
<rohan> wolferine: i know ..
<Rogue> I don't want to format any of these
<wolferine> with proftpd, I just setup a nfs share, i can view my smb shares when connecting, but not the nfs shares ( not a permissions issue)
<Rogue> can I not just have it install on the last fat32 partition? :(
<wolferine> rohan, what do you want from me?
<Rogue> I appreciate the help by the way. This is the first time I've considered installing linux.
<rockstar-alt> can any 1 help me with this >> direct rendering: No
<rockstar-alt> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<rohan> wolferine: output of the command "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop --print-uris -y" if it's not too inconvenient ... please check if it prints out the URLs of specific pakcages to be downloaded
<gdiebel> Rogue: what is one first hard disk, sda?
<CVirus> The updgrade tool crashed while installing the packages and it freezed now ... wtf shall I do ?
<wolferine> yes, your highness
<gdiebel> s/one/on
<Rogue> the first hard disk is a 250GB SATA drive partitioned into 2 NTFS partitions of 50 and 200 each
<Rogue> the first 50 has windows on it and the 200 has data
<wolferine> rohan, ill pastebin, one sec
<wolferine> http://pastebin.ca/450325
<wolferine> there you are
<CVirus> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<slicknick> yall got a pastebin for screenshots?
<wolferine> a pastebin?
<asmith42b> gdiebel: gaim allows you to install custom smiley packages, but not just add new ones on the fly, with custom keystrokes, which is what I'm after.
<wolferine> um, not sure
<slicknick> sorry
<slicknick> meant tinyimg
<slicknick> so i can show a screenshot ...
<gdiebel> Rogue: ok sorry misread the image the first time. so second disk with those fat32 partitions is up to be formatted?
<ubuntu> hello
<Rogue> um ideally no :/
<CapaH> Q) I cannot boot into KDE unless I first take off "splash" during boot --- It will not go into the splash screen. What happens is, at the screen where you choose the OS to boot, as soon as it starts to load the flash screen both monitors go "No signal" and my caps lock+scroll lock keys flash until I reboot. I am using an ATI X800 --- Any help is tremendously appreciated. -- anyone?
<rockstar-alt> hello can u help me plz
<rohan> wolferine: great ! thanks :)
<wolferine> np
<Rogue> can I do this without formatting, gdiebel?
<wolferine> slicknick, you post it on your website :)
<CVirus> The updgrade tool crashed while installing the packages and it freezed now ... wtf shall I do ?
<slicknick> i dunt have no website :P
<slicknick> anyone seen this sort of behavior from rdesktop before? this is a dual monitor screenshot with an rdesktop session to a windows machine on the right side of the image. http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2ushbav
<wolferine> CVirus, kill it, open a shell, sudo ps -A
<wolferine> then look for the installer's process id
<mkirk> hello! Was anyone able to get netowrking to work with feisty on a thinkpad T40(ish)
<Rogue> I just want it to install on the last fat32 partition whilst leaving what is there alone (nothing there would have names conflicting with kubuntu's root folders)
* rohan is downloading kubuntu packagest thanks to wolferine 
<CVirus> wolferine: did that already .. it's not running
<wolferine> then do sudo kill -9 process_id
<l_r> it seems the link to the dvd "torrent" is down. could oyu confirm?
<CVirus> !adept lock
<wolferine> CVirus, ctrl-alt-backspace
<l_r> i am getting mad to just doewnload a damn .iso dvd image
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept lock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CVirus> wolferine: why ?
<wolferine> to exit the wm, then log back in
<CVirus> wolferine: why ?
<wolferine> its froze
<wolferine> that will kill it
<gdiebel> Rogue: not in this case, you need at least 2 partitions to be formatted for linux. they need to use a file system called ext3. perhaps you could consolidate some of the data on those partitions and free one up. the 20gb would be enough space
<the-erm> the updater crashed ... It never completed what should I do?
<CapaH> If anyone said something directed to me I had to reboot
<wolferine> the-erm, try it again
<Rogue> bah.
<the-erm> wolferine: can't.
<CVirus> wolferine: I killed it already
<wolferine> the-erm, what error
<Rogue> so I have to have some space dedicated to ext3?
<wolferine> <CVirus> The updgrade tool crashed while installing the packages and it freezed now ... wtf shall I do ?
<the-erm> wolferine: I started adept_updater It thinks 7.04 is installed, but never restarted.
<gdiebel> Rogue: yes you cannot use fat32 for linux
<Rogue> oh
<wolferine> then I instructed you to kill it, which you were not able to do
<Rogue> damn, I thought it could.
<wolferine> now you said it is, so problem solved?
<Rogue> :(
<gdiebel> Rogue: perhaps consolidate the files from those other partitions and free one up
<CVirus> wolferine: It locked the .deb database ... do i rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg/lock ?
<Rogue> yeah, I can delete stuff I have backed up to DVD. TV series etc
<Rogue> question:
<wolferine> CVirus, not sure
<gdiebel> Rogue: you may have heard that linux supports mounting fat32, which it can, but not for its root file system
<Rogue> how can I see those current drives
<Rogue> are they under /sds/
<Rogue> if you can't tell I really have very little experience with this :P
<wolferine> the-erm, what error are you having?
<CVirus> the freakin' upgrade tool crashed and left my system crappy !!!
<gdiebel> Rogue: reboot into windows and use whatever you are comfortable with to free up the space, then use windows disk management tool to delete the partition. then kubuntu will auto partition the freed space.
<Rogue> ok
<CVirus> stupid binary distro
<andreasw> german umlauts and the  isn't displayed correctly in the console (the real one ;) ) how can I change this behaviour?
<Rogue> I'd prefer that to having to use partitiontragic
<andreasw> if I install ubuntu I see them (but not under Kubuntu)
<Rogue> I wonder if windows will hold up long enough for me to move all my files off one partition though ;)
<gdiebel> Rogue: check the ubuntu faq on paritioning before proceeding. I would not want you to mess up your system because of my advise
<Rogue> yeah
<Rogue> windows has been BSODing on me all week
<Rogue> to be fair I think it's my RAM but kubuntu hasn't crashed yet now that I'm trying to run it in anger
<Rogue> so I shall give it the benefit of the doubt :P
<thill2708_> how do I get java applets to run in konqueror?
<thill2708_> I keep getting told that java isn't installed, and I know it is
<gdiebel> Rogue: a good way to tell if it is ram is to do the memtest on the kubuntu cd
<Rogue> I ran memtest86+ already
<Rogue> I know my RAM is dying :(
<andreasw> thill2708_: check the java settings in konqueror
<MinceR> do you know of window managers with focus stealing prevention other than kwin, metacity, compiz and beryl?
<gdiebel> Rogue: you mean you got errors from memtest?
<Rogue> ohhhh yeah
<Rogue> lots
<thill2708_> andreasw; what am I looking for specifically?
<thill2708_> java is enabled globally
<CVirus> the freakin' upgrade tool crashed and left my system crappy !!!
<gdiebel> Rogue: replace the ram before messing around with installing kubuntu
<Rogue> definitely?
<gdiebel> Rogue: trust me
<andreasw> thill2708_: on the same screen you see a text field where you can set the path to java executable
<Rogue> bleh but RMAing it will mean I have no PC for a week :P
<wolferine> ncix?
<Rogue> I want to see if I can hobble on with kubuntu for a bit :D
<thill2708_> andreasw; thanks, that seemed to work. It said "java" before, but changing it to /usr/bin/java made it work. Wonder why?
<andreasw> thill2708_: when did you install java?
<thill2708_> whenever I installed kubuntu
<chewietoy> how do i check verision of ubuntu that im running?
<andreasw> thill2708_: ok ;) but did you log out and log in after installation?
<ubuntu> hi
<chewietoy> hi
<thill2708_> andreasw; Yeah, sure, plenty of times. I've been running this for ~8 mos. now
<andreasw> thill2708_: ok
<u0526385> Alguien Habla espaol ?????????????????
<andreasw> thill2708_: for some people it works just with "java" in the field and for others have to specify the full path
<Rogue> gdiebel: can I see what files are in my FAT32 partitions from here, now?
<colini> hi
<colini> is there a torrent for kubutu 7.04 Live cd ?
<wolferine> !sp | u0526385
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolferine> !eu | u0526385
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolferine> dang
<wolferine> what country code :(
<wolferine> !es | u0526385
<ubotu> u0526385: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<gdiebel> Rogue: sure. open a konsole. type: 'mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt'
<wolferine> ah, there we are
<thill2708_> anyone familiar with gotomypc?
<thill2708_> and using it in konqueror
<thill2708_> ?
<wolferine> thill2708_, connect problems?
<wolferine> connection*
<Rogue> gdiebel: can I, for the sake of argument, move files between FAT32 partitions?
<_Thoth_> ow can i activate compiz in kubuntu ?
<thill2708_> wolferine; well, more like can't load the applet/application in konq
<wolferine> Rogue, think you maybe need to do some reading
<thill2708_> just hangs at "loading applet"
<wolferine> thill2708_, k, sorry, cannot help
<thill2708_> hah, :) thanks anyhow
<Rogue> wolferine: haha I know :)
<dettoaltrimenti> question: if I have a text file, and I want to replace every instance of one phrase with another phrase (for example, replace every <div id="green"> with <div id="blue>, is there any way I can do this from the command line without actually going into vim?
<gdiebel> Rogue: yeah check like wolferine said check the faq and read some info on linux file system handling, mount, fstab
<Rogue> thanks
<colini> dettoaltrimenti: you could use 'sed'
<ubuntu> friends
<ubuntu> i need help
<wolferine> Rogue, what are you trying to setup exactly, or is it just hardware issues?
<wolferine> ubuntu, just ask
<ubuntu> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Rogue> at this very moment I want to mount my FAT32 partitions
<mrigns> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<thill2708_> ugh, airport wireless connections are hell to sudo apt-get upgrade on
<Rogue> thanks
<wolferine> Rogue, no, over all
<dettoaltrimenti> colini: so I should pipline something like... "cat foo.txt | sed (whatever I need to do) > foo.txt"?
<_Thoth_> Who can help me? How can I activate Compiz un Kubuntu 7.04?
<wolferine> activate?
<ubuntu> WHich packages do i need to install in order for amarok to able to playback sounds?
<Daisuke_Ido> aramrok can play sound already
<Daisuke_Ido> you mean mp3?
<ubuntu> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> !mp3
<ubuntu> no it cant
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu> i went there already
<ubuntu> libxine1-ffmpeg
<ubuntu> didnt work
<ScottLij> how do I list all hard drive partitions? (including multiple hard drives and NTFS partitions)
<Daisuke_Ido> no
<ubuntu> so what now
<Daisuke_Ido> libxine-extracodecs
<ubuntu> ok thanks
<gdiebel> dettoaltrimenti: http://www.student.northpark.edu/pemente/sed/sed1line.txt  <-- has sed oneliners that will help with your task
<ubuntu> Couldn't find package libxine-extracodecs
<ubuntu> doesnt work what now?
<wolferine> whose good with updating to Feisty?
<ubuntu> :/
<slicknick> ive got a dual monitor setup going -- why when i run a rdesktop from terminal in GNOME it opens on the right monitor, but when i run it the exact same way in KDE it opens on the left monitor?
<ubuntu> HELP
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu: you need to enable the universe repository
<Daisuke_Ido> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Cugel> Question: how do I enable the new desktop effects? Everything on the internet speaks about Gnome.
<wolferine> Cugel what exactly?
<gdiebel> !compiz | Cugel
<ubotu> Cugel: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> thanks Daisuke_Ido
<Cugel> gdiebel: thanks.
<Daisuke_Ido> you're welcome
<dettoaltrimenti> thanks gdiebel
<colini> dettoaltrimenti: i'm no sed expert.  this is a good intro to sed: http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-sed1.html
<Daisuke_Ido> nice thing is the repos are just about back up to speed
<wolferine> who is good with updating to Feisty?
<Daisuke_Ido> wolferine: if by "updating" you mean "trying the upgrader, waiting 5 hours, getting mad, cancelling, and installing from scratch from cd", i'm your man
<hitmanWilly> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> so yeah, probably not me
<chewietoy> heh
<dettoaltrimenti> thank you very much, one more question: if I have a text file full of links to .html files, is there any way to wget download all of those html files into a certain directory?
<wolferine> Daisuke_Ido, how do I JUST do a CD install
<Daisuke_Ido> eh?
<wolferine> s/install/update
<mkirk> dettoaltrimenti: wget can recurse
<wolferine> as i get it connecting to the net to install packages
<mkirk> dettoaltrimenti: for mirroring :D use it carefully
<hitmanWilly> dettoaltrimenti, maybe cat <textfile> > wget
<Daisuke_Ido> torrent the alternate cd image and you can use it as a repo to upgrade from without worrying about downloading packages
<wolferine> Daisuke_Ido, I tried it twice now, just keeps accessing them online
<Daisuke_Ido> alternate cd?
<wolferine> change my sources.list then?
<colini> is there a "live cd" for kubuntu 7.04?  i'd like to test things out before installation
<Daisuke_Ido> colini: there certainly is
<wolferine> Daisuke_Ido, the exact same setup as you, alter. CD
<Daisuke_Ido> wolferine: i installed from scratch from the live cd
<colini> daisuke_ido, thanks.  is there a torrent?
<wolferine> new install, no update?
<ian_> hi
<Daisuke_Ido> wolferine: right
<ubuntu> Daisuke_Ido:  i am in the adapt manager and i cant find the deb line that i need to edit and it doesnt tell me how to get there
<wolferine> k, thats not waht I want to do
<ian_> has another upgraded to fesity with a acer laptop ?
<aro> I've installed fglrx drivers properly with my ATI Radeon 9800 and fglrxinfo shows proper drivers, vendors, and "direct rendering: yes". I've installed XGL and properly loaded my KDE desktop under it, but everything performs unbelievably badly. All windows and menus take 30+ seconds to open and all graphics are sluggish beyond belief.
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu: feisty or edgy?
<aro> Anyone know what I can do?
<wolferine> aro use #ubuntu-effects to ask that
<nutshell42> wow, the 7.04 network config is still as crappy as I remembered it
<ubuntu> feisty fawn
<aro> Thanks.
<ubuntu> beta
<ubuntu> kubuntu
<wolferine> ubuntu google "ubuntu guide"
<ubuntu> kubuntu feisty fawn
<wolferine> it will have all you need
<Daisuke_Ido> why aren't you using the final, it's released :D
<Daisuke_Ido> but anyway
<Daisuke_Ido> adept > manage repositories
<hendaus> helpers when i open democarcy tv player --> An unknown error has occurred while finishing starting up
<ubuntu> Daisuke_Ido:  this is the final
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, you mentioned beta
<ubuntu> Daisuke_Ido:  can you help me please
<ubuntu> i cant find the deb line which i need to edit
<Daisuke_Ido> nutshell42: knetworkmanager is a far cry better than the old one
<ubuntu> this is so confusing these tutorials
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu: are you in the manage repositories dialog in adept?
<ubuntu> are flawed
<ubuntu> adapt manager
<Daisuke_Ido> right
<Daisuke_Ido> the reason it's off is because adept changed versions for feisty and things are in new places
<Daisuke_Ido> you have a few tabs, Kubuntu Software, Third-Party Software, etc, etc, right?
<ubuntu> yes
<hendaus> helpers when i open democarcy tv player --> An unknown error has occurred while finishing starting up , can anyone help
<ubuntu> i checked all boxes
<Daisuke_Ido> on that first tab, check em all
<Daisuke_Ido> then close
<ubuntu> next to universe and multiverse
<ubuntu> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> then fetch updates :)
<nutshell42> Daisuke_Ido: is knetworkmanager that thing in the system config dialog? if that's the case I don't care if it's better than the old one. The old one didn't work, the new one doesn't; not much difference imho
<Daisuke_Ido> nutshell42: oh, oh god no
<Daisuke_Ido> no no no
<Daisuke_Ido> the system config network manager is craptacular
<nutshell42> the only way to get a working network config if you don't use dhcp, is to purge interfaces yourself
<ubuntu> fetch updates is greyed out Daisuke_Ido
<Daisuke_Ido> ?
<Daisuke_Ido> close and restart adept manager
<ubuntu> nvm got it
<Daisuke_Ido> k :)
<Daisuke_Ido> nutshell42: knetworkmanager is actually a *good* network tool
<wolferine> with proftpd, I just setup a nfs share, i can view my smb shares when connecting, but not the nfs shares ( not a permissions issue)
<Daisuke_Ido> wolferine: nfs is way over my head :D
<nutshell42> Daisuke_Ido: if I start the config from the knetworkmanager context menu, it sure as hell *looks* exactly like the one from the system settings
* gdiebel is grateful for NetworkManager.
<ubuntu> its finally working thanks Daisuke_Ido
<wolferine> Daisuke_Ido, its really straight forward
<Daisuke_Ido> you're welcome
<wolferine> the issues are with how they interact with other applications I need help with :)
<Daisuke_Ido> nutshell42: use whatever you like, it's about choice
<nutshell42> Daisuke_Ido: what *should* I like? All I want is a tool that works when I don't use dhcp
<nutshell42> knetworkmanager doesn't
<gdiebel> why would you not use dhcp?
<thefirstdude> dhcp sucks
<lparry_busy[||-] > ?
<pulaski> hello all
<nutshell42> gdiebel: why would I?
<Daisuke_Ido> personally, i use a manual address anyway
<thefirstdude> it's nice to be certain what your ip is
<Daisuke_Ido> so i never mess with dhcp
<nutshell42> me too
<gdiebel> nutshell42: nearly all cases where static ip addresses are useful can be fulfilled with fixed leases from a dhcp server
<pulaski> I just got feisty fawn 7.04 going and now I'm trying to set up a java IDE with the JRE using my firefox browser.
<nutshell42> gdiebel: nearly all features of an irc client can be emulated by using netcat and the correct msgs
<pulaski> I used adept to grab sun-java5-jdk & the sun-java5-jre
<nutshell42> so why do *you* use an irc client
<ubuntu> whats the command to view my own ip in Konsole ifconfigure isnt working
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh, ooh, i know this one!
<pulaski> but firefox is not loading applets cat all
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu: ifconfig
<pulaski> at all
<ubuntu> !ip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> no ure
<thefirstdude> nutshell, brilliant, why didn't I think of that instead of firefox
<pulaski> konqueror is not much better
<nutshell42> thefirstdude: =P
<gdiebel> nutshell42: that analogy is not very good. one uses an irc client for convenience. likewise dhcp is more convenient than static
<orient2000> maybe look at firefox setup
<hendaus> helpers when i open democarcy tv player --> An unknown error has occurred while finishing starting up , can anyone help
<nutshell42> not if you have to mess around with an dhcp server to emulate a static setup
<pulaski> has anyone any experience with adept loading both the java5 jdk and jre
<gdiebel> nutshell42: my point is what is your compelling reason to use a static ip on the box?
<hitmanWilly> pulaski, i think there's a seperate pkg for the firefox plugin
<nutshell42> winxp's network handling with dhcp is sh*t
<pulaski> good that's helpful
<acetoxy> My mouse pointer doesn't move fast enough, and the mouse settings doesn't change anything. Any ideas?
<hendaus> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nutshell42> windows and networks get along much better with static ips
<pulaski> I'll look for it, thanks hitmanWilly
<gdiebel> nutshell42: yes that may be but networkmanager works really well
<hitmanWilly> np
<Daisuke_Ido> gdiebel: here's one, a router that's insanely stupid and only does port forwarding to single ips instead of triggering, and trying to have sshd running so i can actually manage things remotely
<Daisuke_Ido> plus i shut down here every night with no guarantee i'll get the same ip and without the same ip, the router's settings are useless
<Daisuke_Ido> static ip has the advantage
<Daisuke_Ido> easiest way to take care of all of that
<gdiebel> Daisuke_Ido: that insanely stupid router probably also allows fixed lease on its stupid dhcp server. you guys are just being argumentative
<vbgunz> I've successfully upgraded to Feisty :)
<nutshell42> gdiebel: which was the point of my fscking analogy
<nutshell42> why should I mess around with a dhcp server
<Daisuke_Ido> gdiebel: i can't stand dhcp, i've had too many problems, and it's nothing that a static ip (which is a lot simpler to set up) can't solve
<aro> Anyone have Java plugin working with Konqueror from packages?
<nutshell42> just to emulate a static ip
<aro> Firefox is working fine but not Konqueror
<ubuntu> what is the default root password and login in kubuntu?
<ubuntu> while using the live cd
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu: there isn't one, you use sudo
<ubuntu> none and the user name?
<ubuntu> kubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> if you need to run a command as root, it's 'sudo command'
<Daisuke_Ido> there's no root account period
<Cugel> What do you want to do, ubuntu?
<nutshell42> aro: what's the problem, can't it find the java plugin, or does it crash?
<ubuntu> putty into live cd kubuntu
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu, if you absolutely have to be actual root, sudo su
<ubuntu> i need login and password
<aro> It just does nothing, it says "Page loaded." but where the applet is, it's just a gray box.
<Cugel> Yes, but why?
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu: easy, username ubuntu, no password
<ubuntu> sudo su and what else?
<mfyz> hi. my ubuntu broked after kernel update.. i have changed UUIDs to /dev/hda... and kernel not booting... i'm waiting 4-5 minutes and usplash change to some errors. error says /dev/hda2 not fount.. but grub, fstab,, all my root filesystem in /dev/hda2/// what must i do
<aro> Guessing it can't find the plugin.
<Daisuke_Ido> that's not root, but it's in sudoers
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu, oh nm, ssh into live cd, gotcha
<ubuntu> yeah
<ubuntu> ubuntu isnt working
<ubuntu> without a pass
<Daisuke_Ido> that's the username
<ubuntu> its not working
<Daisuke_Ido> try ubuntu as a pass, but there isn't one
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu, no pw by default
<Daisuke_Ido> is sshd installed?
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> yeah its running
<Cugel> Good.
<Cugel> Is it me or do fonts look better with Feisty? Is it the newer X?
<Daisuke_Ido> i personally think they look better
<Daisuke_Ido> but it's all opinion
<ubuntu> its rejecting all suggestion you just gave me
<ubuntu> :/
<vbgunz> kmail is the slowest email app I've ever tried and yet I want to use it quite badly... just performance wise it is far tooo slow :(
<nutshell42> aro: have you set the correct path in the java config of konqueror?
<ubuntu> how do i make a pass
<ubuntu> this isnt working
<Cugel> vb: use Thunderbird. Yes, really.
<nutshell42> settings->configure konqueror->java->"path to java executable"
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu, you can sudo passwd to set up a root acct w/ passwd
<Cugel> ubuntu: there's info on ubuntuguide.org
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu, but if its a live cd you'll have to do it every single time you boot
<vbgunz> Cugel: really, yes, I use Thunderbird :)
<ubuntu> no its in vmware
<ubuntu> i can make snapshots
<Cugel> So why the need for kmail?
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu, ok, well, thats how you do it
<vbgunz> Cugel: it's got some features I like out of the box, the slow performance aint one of them though
<ubuntu__> hi all
<ubuntu> and the account name is ubuntu
<ubuntu__> i have install truecrypt
<ubuntu> how can i check the account name hitmanWilly?
<ubuntu__> how can i start it. i am a newbee
<Sheazsche> hey, how come kubuntu doesnt have compiz built in but ubuntu does? wtf
<Sheazsche> does kubuntu not automatically install codecs too?
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu, no that'll set up a root acct with the pass you type in
<nutshell42> ubuntu__: try alt+f2
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu, to change the user passwd it'd be sudo passwd ubuntu
<nutshell42> write truecrypt
<nutshell42> press enter
<ubuntu__> where
<nutshell42> ?
<ubuntu> ubuntu i just did that
<ubuntu> hitmanWilly: *
<ubuntu> its still not working
<tresko22> Sheazsche: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu, ok, you should be able to ssh in now with username:ubuntu password:<new password>
<schmidtn> Beryl jeg har cube men den er helt blank ??
<bnorman> hi, what is the procedure for installing adobe flash 9 ?
<wolferine> how can I view the last x lines of a file in nano?
<Cugel> tail file.
<hitmanWilly> !de | schmidtn
<ubotu> schmidtn: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<tresko22> bnorman: ./install-fla* in folder after unpack
<Frost^-> Hello. In konqueror I have that "Start Plugin" button whenever there is a flash animation. Can anyone tell me where can I configure it?
<BadRabbit320> how do i set IRc to auto identify me when i start IRC?
<Eskim0> how does one edit the /etc/fstab
<nutshell42> Frost^-: in the konqueror config->plugins
<tresko22> BadRabbit320: which client?
<ubuntu> hitmanWilly: thanks that did the trick
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu, ok, cool
<Frost^-> nutshell42: What's it called?
<tresko22> Eskim0: sudo vi /etc/fstab
<BadRabbit320> konversation
<nutshell42> Frost^-: there's a checkbox "load plugins on demand" or something like that
<Eskim0> tresko22 thank you I will tryit
<tresko22> Eskim0: alt:  sudo kate /etc/fstab
<Frost^-> nutshell42: Oh, so it's a konqueror thing? Not something kubuntu-ish?
<nutshell42> Frost^-: well, I just looked in the dialog here, and it's off by default
<Frost^-> Ok nutshell42. Thanks.
<tresko22> Eskim0: alt3: in shell, sudo konqueror, and you can edit all files :)
<nutshell42> so, if you've reused your ~, it's probably an old setting
<nutshell42> but the setting itself is a new konqi feature
<Sheazsche> how come i dont need http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repository.php when using UBUNTU feisty? wtf
<nutshell42> =)
<Sheazsche> why only kubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> wonder if the dev of nicotine+ plans on releasing a fesity package
<arthur_kalm> hi everyone, I just installed 7.04 and I'm trying to use the nVidia drivers. However, after install nvidia-glx-new and setting xorg.conf to use the nvidia driver, I get the following error: (EE) Failed to load module "wfb" (module does not exist, 0)
<arthur_kalm> I have an nVidia 8800 GTS
<Eskim0> Tresko22 that is what I was going to ask next you beet me to it thax
<arthur_kalm> I searched on Google and the ubuntuforums but I couldn't find any solutions, just mentions of the problem...
<kalorin> I have an ati x700 that works, want to trade? :)
<kalorin> sorry no idea wiht nvidia yet, want to get one though
<hitmanWilly> arthur_kalm, it might just be a bug
<Daisuke_Ido> arthur_kalm: look in the xorg.conf's modules section to see if there's a mention of that module in there
<arthur_kalm> kalorin: hehe very fun ;)
<nutshell42> arthur_kalm: have you tried removing the nvidia packages
<nutshell42> and installing it with the official installer from the nvidia site?
<arthur_kalm> Daisuke_Ido: I've looked, that module isn't even being loaded o_O
<hitmanWilly> that's a major pita on ubuntu
<arthur_kalm> hitmanWilly: perhaps...
<kalorin> i've got a quadra at work on 6.10 and it has been kind of difficult, my buddy just got it workin on his workstaiton today
<Daisuke_Ido> nutshell42: it's provided as a package for a reason (to make kernel module updates easier)
<arthur_kalm> nutshelll42: not yet, I'm not exactly sure how you remove them afterwards...
<nutshell42> Daisuke_Ido: that's fine as long as they work
<Daisuke_Ido> it's a headache using the nvidia installer
<arthur_kalm> nutshell42: back in Edgy (couple of hours ago) I was using the ones fromt he website
<nutshell42> arthur_kalm: apt-get remove
* KjetilK thought that ctrl+Tab would cycle through desktops in KDE, but it doesn't seem to work anymore, has it changed?
<Daisuke_Ido> nutshell42: apt-get remove won't remove the ones installed from nvidia's site
<arthur_kalm> nutshell42: oh wait, that's right, it installes it as a package :)
<Daisuke_Ido> ah ha
<nutshell42> Daisuke_Ido: the installer works fine
<Daisuke_Ido> i see :)
<hitmanWilly> arthur_kalm, did you upgrade or fresh install
<arthur_kalm> Daisuke_Ido: no I think it does :P
<arthur_kalm> hitmanWilly: fresh
<Daisuke_Ido> nutshell42: oh, i know it works, and works great
<arthur_kalm> nutshell42: I forgot :P I'll give it a try in a sec
<bolbit> Hi all,
<bolbit> i want to test compiz under KDE.
<bolbit> but how do i start compiz
<hitmanWilly> hmm, the installer ones conflict with the official pkgs, but i guess that's not the prob then...
<nutshell42> =)
<arthur_kalm> Daisuke_Ido: it's funny, for some reason the default Ubuntu suggested package is nvidia-glx not nvidia-glx-new, while the kernel module requires nvidia-glx-new :P
<Daisuke_Ido> and PROBABLY won't be as big a deal now that the fesity kernel's stabilized.  using the installer from nvidia's site while running the beta actually made me scream with frustration when i had to recompile the kernel module every other day
<hitmanWilly> lol
<arthur_kalm> Daisuke_Ido: hehe that's why I wait for the official release ;)
<kalorin> man, video drivers in general under *ubuntu is a pain
<kalorin> from what I've found with my ATI
<arthur_kalm> Daisuke_Ido: but thanx to people liek you who test it :P
<Daisuke_Ido> arthur_kalm: i'm using the nvidia-glx in feisty (which is 96something), and works great
<kalorin> granted ATI doesn't have a great reputation
<hitmanWilly> well, ati under nix is a pita, period
<arthur_kalm> Daisuke_Ido: 8800 GTS requires the latest drivers
<Daisuke_Ido> kalorin: ati hates their customers, nvidia's much better
<kalorin> heh
<Daisuke_Ido> arthur_kalm: true
<kalorin> someday I'll get an nvidia care
<kalorin> card
<kalorin> but even my quadra at work is a PITA to get working
<arthur_kalm> kalorin: really? my laptop with an x1400 works great
<Daisuke_Ido> nvidia's still not perfect though.  if they open source their drivers, i'm all over that
<Rogue> guys thanks for the help I may see you again
<Dumahen> how can i reach the shared files on network by consol
<arthur_kalm> ok i'll give it a try guys
<Daisuke_Ido> Rogue: i have no clue who you are, but have fun!
<kalorin> keep getting this deal where it boots up, runs fine, then if you restart the xserver or log out to a command line, it errors trying to go back in because of a kernel module mismatch
<kalorin> it's bizarre
<stefan__> I do not have sound on my laptop
<stefan__> any ideas?
<arthur_kalm> brb
<Daisuke_Ido> check the volume?
<Daisuke_Ido> ...sorry
<stefan__> 100%
<Daisuke_Ido> start from simple problems first :)
<kalorin> arthur, I'm running dual head on one card
<Dumahen> ok how can i reach the network on konsol ?
<stefan__> ok
<kalorin> Dumahen: that question does not compute, konsol is not a network application
<Daisuke_Ido> i actually ahve no idea, the laptop i own is so old it actually has a manual volume knob
<kalorin> Dumahen: do you mean via some service like ftp or http?
<stefan__> ok
<stefan__> kalorin: volume
<Dumahen> no there r some files on my laptop and i need them on konsol but i cant reach them on konsol :(
<stefan__> kalorin: sound
<stefan__> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<stefan__> ok
<stefan__> great!
<stefan__> ty ubotu
<stefan__> :)
<Dumahen> kalorin: ??
<kalorin> Dumahen: are you running konsole on the laptop?
<Dumahen> my desktop is linux and laptop is winxp
<acetoxy> Is it just me, or is SSH extremley slow in feisty?
<kalorin> Dumahen: ok, so you need to make a samba connection either from the laptop to the desktop or from the desktop to the laptop
<kalorin> are they shared on the laptop?
<Dumahen> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Dumahen> thnx kalorin
<kalorin> if so you should be able to use the smbclient, but if your'e running kubutnu you can likely just use the littel default dropdown for remote places
<Iwonder|too> openssh windows is cool to allow scp trnsfers from windows to linux
<kalorin> and browse to it
<thefirstdude> so I haev a program.deb file, how to install?
<kalorin> Iwonder|too: another possibility
<kalorin> dpkg
<hitmanWilly> thefirstdude, sudo dpkg -i <deb file name>
<acetoxy> It takes about 5 seconds to login
<arthur_kalm> :(
<Sheazsche> why is google earth automatically in Ubuntu's repos, but not kubuntu's? what is going on?
<vbgunz> I no longer /dev/hda1 ... how do I find it?
<vbgunz> I mean what ever the new name is?
<wolferine> vb cd /dev/hda1
<hitmanWilly> vbgunz, its under sda now
<wolferine> oh, cd /media/hda1 ?
<vbgunz> sda?
<wolferine> or sda
<vbgunz> ok
<arthur_kalm> OK so I'm trying the official nVidia drivers, and for some reason it's complaining that the kernel modules are not the same version as the X modules o-O
<vbgunz> I'll check
<hitmanWilly> vbgunz, the new kernel reads EVERYTHING as sd
<arthur_kalm> but when I was using nvidia-glx-new (same version as the latest nVidia one), that wasn't the complaint
<arthur_kalm> huh?
<vbgunz> hmm, I do not have /dev/sd (tab) :(
<Sheazsche> why is google earth automatically in Ubuntu's repos, but not kubuntu's? what is going on?
<Daisuke_Ido> arthur_kalm: that happens, you'll have to compile a new kernel module (the installer does it)
<arthur_kalm> Daisuke_Ido: it did..
<arthur_kalm> Daisuke_Ido: but it seems to have not registered it?
<arthur_kalm> ii  nvidia-kernel-common                       20051028+1ubuntu7
<arthur_kalm> that's what I have
<arthur_kalm> if I try to remove it I get a bunch of broken dependencies...
<Daisuke_Ido> arthur_kalm: you're installing via nvidia's installer?
<ubuntu> hello i added a share folder in vmare where can i find it back in kubuntu?
<arthur_kalm> Daisuke_Ido: yes
<arthur_kalm> Sheazsche: why don't you just use the Ubuntu repos then?
<Daisuke_Ido> definitely weird
<arthur_kalm> Daisuke_Ido: yeah :(
<arthur_kalm> so I'm not sure if I should remove nvidia-kernel-common
<arthur_kalm> it says
<arthur_kalm> Remove the following packages:
<arthur_kalm> linux-generic
<arthur_kalm> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic
<arthur_kalm> linux-restricted-modules-generic
<Daisuke_Ido> whoa, no
<arthur_kalm> :P
<arthur_kalm> yeah
<lupul> hi there. can i do anything to show in gaim which music i'm listening to?
<lupul> wothout typing it of course :D
<lupul> *without
<raz> Anyone know why a aptitude dist-upgrade would tell me that 66 packages I have are unused and need to be removed?
<arthur_kalm> lupul: not sure about gaim but I know Kopete has such a plugin
<raz> er, 55. Same principle, though
<lupul> yes i know
<Daisuke_Ido> raz: because they're not used anymore
<fdoving> raz: because they were installed as dependecies to other packages.
<raz> Daisuke_Ido:  they are
<lupul> but kopete dies suddently after starting
<Daisuke_Ido> either replaced, or renamed
<Daisuke_Ido> fdoving's note too
<raz> well, how can I find out what they're missing?
<lupul> and it doesn't show pictures of my buddies
<arthur_kalm> lupul: oh...
<raz> I think something may have been damaged
<Daisuke_Ido> raz: apt is pretty good about that
<raz> well, I'm not familiar with all the commands yet
<arthur_kalm> lupul: which protocol?
<Daisuke_Ido> if it says it's safe to remove them, chances are it's safe to remove them
<lupul> yahoo
<raz> I do not want to remove them
<raz> because I use them
<raz> Like I said, something is damaged
<arthur_kalm> lupul: oh... hmm not sure :( sorry
<fdoving> raz: then you can tag them as not autoinstalled.
<raz> how can I repair whatever dependencies they need?
<lupul> thanks anyway
<kalorin> kopete >>>
<fdoving> raz: check out 'apt-mark'
<lupul> sudo apt-get install -f
<arthur_kalm> bah, so does anyone know how I can get around this difference in versions?
<fdoving> raz: 'sudo apt-mark unmarkauto <list of packages you want to keep>'
<raz> getting apt errors
<Sheazsche> for some reason i always have to open adept manager twice because it does not ask me for a password the first time... wtf?
<raz> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<arthur_kalm> stupid kernel modules never complained when I used nvidia-glx-nwe
<arthur_kalm> *new
<raz> I think that an install got killed halfway through or something and damaged the script placeholders and a package
<kalorin> raz, got a backup
<kalorin> ?
<raz> er, of my entire drive?
<raz> no
<kalorin> seems like it should do a backup every time before it does any installs
<kalorin> and then it can be rolled back if the operation doesn't successfully complete
<pnutbttr> hello, i cant get adept to start, it says its beeing used already, i dont see anything in the process
<intelikey> !adaptcrash | pnutbttr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adaptcrash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arthur_kalm> pnutbttr: do you have aptitude running in a termal?
<intelikey> !adaptcrashfix | pnutbttr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adaptcrashfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> well poo  it's there some where
<intelikey> !adapt-crash | pnutbttr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adapt-crash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> nm  i give up
<gdiebel> !adept-crash | pnutbttr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept-crash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pnutbttr> haha, whats wrong with ubotu
<LjL> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<kalorin> how about !apt-crash
<Sheazsche> for some reason i always have to open adept manager twice because it does not ask me for a password the first time... wtf?
<LjL> nothing's wrong with ubotu
<kalorin> !apt-crash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-crash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kalorin> !apt-get crash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-get crash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kalorin> hrms..
<dog> Hi !
<kalorin> sup dog!
<kalorin> (always wanted to say that)
<Black_Cat> dog, miaow.
<dog> How are you   ??
<sstchur> I just got a new monitor, but I"m having trouble figuring out how to tell KDE to up the resolution.  I'm in monitor and display settings, but it doens't list the resolution I want
<Sheazsche> hey for some reason in debian based distros i only get 800 fps with intel 915gm and the i810 driver, but with mandriva i get 1300fps in glxgears. ANy idea why?
<stefan__> I get a Not enabled in config for the sound driver in SOund Kinfo center
<stefan__> where do I find config?
<stefan__> to enable the driver?
<darkstaown> hey :o
<intelikey> !sound | stefan__
<ubotu> stefan__: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<calamari> hi
<intelikey> hey hey i spelled one right.
<darkstaown> Anyone has an idea of an app that could run some win32 softwares like ventrilo^
<Cugel> dark: wine
<darkstaown> I heard it wasnt free
<darkstaown> It is^
<darkstaown> Goddamn questionmark isnt working :)
<calamari> I cannot print to my printer from Firefox, only to PostScript/default.  Is anyone able to print from FireFox?  What did you do to get it working?
<stefan__> the damn page is not loading
<stefan__> oh well
<stefan__> let me look
<stefan__> thanks intelikey!
<compilerwriter> Is it just me or am I really experiencing a massive kde slowdown since the upgrade?
<pnutbttr> i am using this solution "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a" and now all the downloads adept made today for the upgrade are gone, interesting....
<intelikey> compilerwriter nah it's gendii's imagenation
<compilerwriter> gendii's imagination?
<Toyd> Hello
<intelikey> :)
<Toyd> may i ask a question
<Toyd> how do i run KsysGuard and Konversation from Konsole?
<Toyd> what are the proper commands
<Toyd> i need it for putty
<Sheazsche> just type ksysguard
<Sheazsche> it launches
<JohnFlux> Toyd: ksysguard   and konversation
<Toyd> i did didnt work
<Sheazsche> oh
<Toyd> amarokapp works for amarok
<sstchur> ANyone know why I can't get into administrator mode anymore?  In KDE System Systems, I click the Administrator mode button, and the window lights up with a red border, but it doesn't prompt me for a password anymore
<JohnFlux> Toyd: what didn't work :-)
<Toyd> should i append app to it?
<calamari> got it!  I guess it wasn't selected as the default printer
<Toyd> i tried your suggestions already
<Toyd> and it failed
<calamari> there was no default at all.. which is kinda weird
<JohnFlux> Toyd: how did it fail
<intelikey> Toyd what error message ?
<JohnFlux> Toyd: what's the error
<Toyd> i got a bash
<intelikey> Toyd what error message ?
<compilerwriter> !ask Toyd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask toyd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Toyd> -bash: KSysGuard: command not found
<compilerwriter> !ask | Toyd
<ubotu> Toyd: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<JohnFlux> Toyd: I said type  ksysguard
<Toyd> small letters
<JohnFlux> Toyd: not KSysGuard
<kalorin> toyd, you likely have to tell ssh to forward X packets and run an xserver on your end and allow the client apps to display to the local box
<Toyd> why small letters
<CVirus> what does sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock do ?
<Toyd> it shouldnt matter
* Kite_DH lol
<Toyd> ok sorry
<JohnFlux> Toyd: on unix it matters
<JohnFlux> Toyd: linux = unix
<kikkoman> Hello, I've been trying to compile the UnrealIRCd, and when I do that, it says the gcc compiler cannot create executables. How am I to fix this?
<intelikey> Toyd shouldn't matter ?   hah  windows users are all alike.
<gdiebel> Sheazsche: are resolution/bit depth the same?
<Sheazsche> yes
<fdoving> CVirus: checks what's using /var/lib/dpkg/lock , show you what it its, then ask you to kill it or not.
<kalorin> intelikey: heh
* JohnFlux whacks intelikey for being rude :-)
<louieb39c> Hello does anyone know what is on the Kubuntu DVD vs the CD?
<Toyd> intelikey,  on the far side of my cube 2x 90 degrees spins left or right kubuntu is running
<CVirus> fdoving: I rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg/lock to remove the lock ... is it safe ?
<Russel> hiho
<Toyd> so i am not just a windows user
<fdoving> louieb39c: more programs. more or less.
<kikkoman> The Kubuntu DVD has the Live version and the text version, I believe
<kikkoman> But not certain >.>;
<Toyd> kikkoman,  i know you
<louieb39c> Ah thanks. I couldn't find that on the main site...
<kalorin> JohnFlux: that's not rude, he's right, they don't have options or case sensitivity there, and the desktops all look the same
<intelikey> Toyd big wooopeeee
<Toyd> i am Fuji-san
<Russel> i have a workstation with feisty and if i click on shutdown and suspend only the screen is locked, what could be wrong?
<Toyd> ;p
<kikkoman> :O
<ober0ne> anybody really good with the terminal?
<kalorin> JohnFlux: they are all alike, like clones
<fdoving> CVirus: you'll get some confused prorgrams. so i don't recommend it.
<Toyd> i forgot how i know you
<Toyd> kikkoman,
<Toyd> are you in aar also on rizon?
<sound_fx> I just upgraded to feisty, and my screen refresh does not appear to be correct, what should I do?
<kikkoman> Not at the moment
<Toyd> macspeak?
<compilerwriter> toyd in *nix the entire system is case sensitive.  You can have a file named fubar, Fubar, fubaR, fUbar, fuBar, and so on and they are all seperate files.
<louieb39c> ask the question oberOne - don't ask to ask a question
<JohnFlux> Toyd: they make soysauce
<Toyd> oh ok
<Toyd> lol
<ober0ne> lol
<kikkoman> >.>; How do I set permissions for the gcc compiler
<kikkoman> It says it can't create executables
<Toyd> compilerwriter,  thats to confusing for me i am just a winderz user heh ;p
<fdoving> kikkoman: you need to install the 'build-essential' package.
<Toyd> i use GNU apps on windows though
<ober0ne> I'm stuck... I tried to graphically add a repository, but it won't accept it, says there's an error, and it won't let me open adept or edit sources.list manually
<compilerwriter> JohnFlux now don't be so hare on intelikey.  He hasn't had his ration for the day.
<intelikey> Toyd bottom line, in *nix every key is unique.  T != t != [left-alt] T != [right-alt] T   and so forth.
<kikkoman> fdoving: sudo apt-get install build-essential ?
<rich__> Hello, trying to upgrade Edgy->Feisty, followed instructions ("click next to close Adept package manager and start the kubuntu dist. upgrade tool") but nothing happens when I clicked Next. any help?
<Toyd> intelikey,  gotcha thanks again
<louieb39c> OberOne - error?
* compilerwriter gives intelikey a Cuban robusto and a bottle of 25 year old scotch.  There now be a good boy.
<fdoving> kikkoman: yes, or find build-essential in adept.
<ober0ne> erm... hold on I'll do it again so I can tell you exactly
<kikkoman> fdoving: Ok, thanks
<intelikey> for the sake of "sane typing" both shift keys are treeted the same.
<kalorin> intelikey: heh
<JohnFlux> Toyd: have you tried running  ksysguard  yet?
<JohnFlux> kikkoman: what's the error specifically?
<JohnFlux> kikkoman: yes
<JohnFlux> intelikey:  and  t  
<JohnFlux> intelikey:  :-)
<Toyd> yes it works thanks JohnFlux
<kikkoman> error: gcc: c compiler cannot create executables
<compilerwriter> intelikey unless you happened to have remapped them for some reason.
<xst> After upgrading to feisty the sound on my audiophile 2496 sound card is in slow motion. What to do?
<Toyd> i am running it via putty and xming
<intelikey> kalorin but they do send different code when pressed...
<kikkoman> Something to that extent >.>;
<intelikey> compilerwriter yes
<ober0ne> in the terminal, it says: E: type 'ftp://ftp.videolan.org/pub/videolan/ubuntu' is not known on line 1 in sources list
<kalorin> xst, relax and slow down
<JohnFlux> kikkoman: did you install build-essential?
<kalorin> xst it's trying to tell you something :)
<kikkoman> JohnFlux: Not yet, but I'm doing that as we speak
<Toyd> kikkoman,  did you built a hackintosh?
<xst> Damn, I knew it :-)
<Toyd> :-0
<Kikkoman> what
<xst> But besides that - any ideas?
<Toyd> lol nvm
<Kikkoman> o_O
<Toyd> jk
<Toyd> ;p
<Toyd> (>".)>
<kalorin> xst, hrms...
<louieb39c> give me one sec uber
<ober0ne> sure
<JohnFlux> xst: tried google?
<kalorin> xst, sound is one of those things that I don't play iwth much, it just works for me
<kalorin> never have to fix that which doesn't break
<kalorin> sounds like an interupt issue maybe?
<compilerwriter> Good for  you toyd I always login to my 'healess' *nix box via xming and putty.
<kalorin> is your whole system slower?
<kalorin> or just sound
<ober0ne> I know I can edit the sources list in terminal, but using Kate, I need root permission
<louieb39c> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Feisty#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<ober0ne> but I don't know how to edit it in termnial
<ober0ne> well, the problem now is how to remove that
<louieb39c> that should help
<kalorin> ober0ne: sudo kate <filename?
<ober0ne> yeh? that works?
<compilerwriter> Now could someone please tell me why the devil my screen just froze and my background picture just dissappeared?
<kalorin> if X is running it will
<JohnFlux> ober0ne: press alt-f2   then type  kdesu  kate
<ober0ne> x... I'm a noob
<compilerwriter> Toyd have you gotten xming to cooperate with ssh?
<intelikey> xst did you have to use special drivers for the sound card ?
<compilerwriter> Have you enabled ssh on your computers x-server.
<kalorin> ok laters folks
<louieb39c> well noobs are welcome here as long as they are willing to learn
<ober0ne> lol, always willing to learn
<Toyd> dont know compilerwriter  i think so its working
<ober0ne> I finally got fed up with windows after vista ate my system
<xst> intelikey: ICE1712 I think it is
<Toyd> i get amarok in an aero window
<Toyd> on vista
<Toyd> thats what i wanted lol
<ober0ne> lol
<xst> intelikey: But it worked perfectly in edgy
<louieb39c> HAHA I am only 16 and I have made LOTS of money off of fed up Vista users..End of MS's reign?
<Toyd> :p
<ober0ne> I hated vista... someone once said that if you put sparkles on a turd, it's still just a piece of crap
<Toyd> noway dude
<Toyd> vista has bling bling
<louieb39c> HAHA I like that
<intelikey> xst was just wondering,  cause if you had to install a driver  you will probably have to rebuild it for the newer kernel
<Toyd> directx 10 is the only reason why i am using vista even though its non-existing atm
<Toyd> crysis will be great
<louieb39c> Ubuntu Alfa tests are more stable than VIsta
<ober0ne> ok, so I tried the kdesu, but it says it can't open it
<louieb39c> did you try that kink?
<ober0ne> now it wants to open it under samba
<louieb39c> link*
<gly> Does anyone know where I could find any of the feisty herd-releases?
<wsjunior> how do i open that katapult configuration window?
<romale> hi everybody!
<Toyd> lol amarok is a cpu eater
<Toyd> damn
<louieb39c> Holy I didn't expect a newly released torrent to Kubuntu would be downloading at 5Kbps
<romale> i'm having trouble upgrading edy to feisty
<louieb39c> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<romale> when i update using adept, a window invite me to upgrade
<romale> i click on next, next then finish
<ober0ne> *sigh* I love kubuntu, but it's being quite annoying
<romale> then *NOTHING*
<romale> adept should have be closed, and i think the upgrade should have start
<louieb39c> Romale try sudo apt-get update
<louieb39c> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<wizar> schoenen guten abend
<rich__> romale: same here, I'm trying clicking the Full Upgrade button, seems to be doing the right thing.
<romale> what about the graphical dist-upgrade tool ?
<PandyMx> can somebody tell me how should i open a zip file please?
<ober0ne> ha! louie, I love you
<romale> is there a bug or something?
<louieb39c> eh the way I see it is, when all else fails..do it the old fashioned way
<louieb39c> lol why?
<compilerwriter> Toyd are the machines you are using on the same network?
<louieb39c> Ober - all good?
<intelikey> xst sound (alsa or oss) is kernel side code  not userland applications   arts (the default kde sound engine) is a userland app that simply facilitates gongruent sounds on the alsa device.    so you can test in a console (not an X terminal, real tty) and see if alsa is at fault, if so kernel module; and or module args.    if sound works from the console then it's arts; work on kde's sound system setting
<ober0ne> well, I have a problem with attention to detail... if only I had read just a little further, I would have found the solution
<ober0ne> :p
<Black_Cat> PandyMx, sudo apt-get install unzip
<Toyd> compilerwriter, no
<wolferine> anyone experienced with proftpd, I am trying to share a folder within my FTP root folder
<Toyd> compilerwriter,  i am doing it all on the same pc
<Toyd> lmao
<Toyd> ;/
<romale> is running "update" and "upgrade" with apt enough to update to feisty?
<Toyd> lubuntu is running in vmware
<Toyd> kubuntu*
<compilerwriter> I see.
<ober0ne> ack... pc speaker keeps beeping
<Toyd> lol
<louieb39c> Romale I think you want dist-upgrade
<bigdad1e> is there a curtain verson of kubuntu for laptops?
<Toyd> compilerwriter,  with 2 pcs it would be better
<thefirstdude> yoyu know what sucks, I can't get any packages...
<intelikey> bigdad1e no
<compilerwriter> Much better.
<Toyd> i know
<thefirstdude> doe anyone know of alternative repositories that I can use?
<bigdad1e> ok just making sure thanks
<compilerwriter> It would be much better toyd with two seperate pcs.
<Toyd> yeah
<compilerwriter> When you get that kind of setup don't buy a kvm switch.
<Toyd> i was just testing to see if it'd work
<Toyd> first
<Toyd> lol
<compilerwriter> You can use xming and XDMCP for that.
<Toyd> ok
<intelikey> ober0ne sounds like "upstart" trying to do something wrongly.
<gly> If someone around here happens to have the amd64 iso of feisty herd-4 somewhere I'd be _very_ happy if I could get a copy.
<romale> ok, i'm trying "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<louieb39c> sudo
<louieb39c> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<intelikey> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kalorin`> REWT!
<blueyed> gly: do you want to test regressions?
<CVirus> !desktop effects
<blueyed> (I don't have it, sorry)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktop effects - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CVirus> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<gly> blueyed: The kernel in later versions won't boot on my laptop :(
<xst> intelikey: When playing with aplay it says: <mp3-name> Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono    - this seems quite wrong
<gly> and the images has disappeared from the ubuntu.com and mirrors
<blueyed> gly: herd 4 is quite old, isn't it? How does it not boot? Have you filed a bug at launchpad.net?
<ober0ne> louie, ever heard of automatix?
<intelikey> xst never test sound with propritary formats  or even compressed free formats
<louieb39c> oper - love it
<ober0ne> yeah
<louieb39c> fantastic app
<wsjunior> Katapult isnt in systray by default, how can i configure it?
<ober0ne> so what exactly does it do?
<wsjunior> I would like to open its configuration window..
<wolferine> anyone experienced with proftpd, I am trying to share a folder within my FTP root folder
<intelikey> xst find an .au   or even a .wav is you must.
<ober0ne> I know people that use linux everyday, and they tell me to use automatix, but won't tell me what it does
<louieb39c> its a GUI based script that allows you to pick things like mp3 codecs and flash out of a list and it installs them for you
<ober0ne> :o
<ober0ne> LOVE THAT!
<louieb39c> very simple
<louieb39c> yea I think it should be for all distros
<ober0ne> so basically it changes the you over from adept?
<JohnFlux> louieb39c: it also breaks things :-)
<intelikey> !automatix | ober0ne
<ubotu> ober0ne: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<JohnFlux> louieb39c: it should me mostly unneeded now
<louieb39c> I have never experienced that
<JohnFlux> s/me/be/
<CVirus> !compiz
<JohnFlux> !worksforme
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<whytheam> Does anyone know how to mount a harddrive in 7.4
<JohnFlux> louieb39c: ^^
<CVirus> Isn't there a desktop effects manager in kubuntu as the one shipped with ubuntu ?
<intelikey> whytheam why would mounting be different in 7.4 ?
<sstchur> Help!  I got a new monitor, but I can't for the life of me, get KDE to bump the resolution up to what the monitor is capable of
<ubuntu> wow
<ober0ne> lol, well I just installed kubuntu today (again), and don't have anything really important on it yet
<wolferine> whytheam, mount?
<ubuntu> konversation in windows aero :p
<ubuntu> kewl
<ober0ne> so if it screws it up, I'll reinstall
<blueyed> sstchur: maybe you need to adjust /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add the resolutions there.
<louieb39c> well oper I have been using it for some time with no issues
<sstchur> blueyed: I tried that... I made things worse... now I"m ay 800x600
<arthur_kalm> hey umm does anyone know how to remove the official nVidia driver. I downloaded it and installed it on my system but I have no idea how to remove it now... I want to try a work around with the ubuntu drivers but I think I should remove the nvidia ones first...
<louieb39c> I really wish there was VIrtualbox for x64 :(
<sstchur> blueyed: do you know what happened to xorgconfig?  I swear I used to run something like that where I could specify resolutions and what not
<bobbicat> i'm looking for general advice for the new feisty release
<ober0ne> but, if automatix works, (and I know this issue has been beaten to death) I can get my mp3 and xvid codecs, right?
<wolferine> arthur_kalm, why do you want to remove it?
<whytheam> I just updated today and the 80 gig I had is gone missing
<dennister> hey all...having some trouble with copying large files...process keeps quitting unexpectedly, and I don't know what to troubleshoot?
<JohnFlux> sstchur: you could try backing up the file, then do:  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<louieb39c> yes ober
<ober0ne> ^_^
<JohnFlux> sstchur: backing up /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CVirus> Isn't there a desktop effects manager in kubuntu as the one shipped with ubuntu ?
<ober0ne> life is very, very good right now
<intelikey> sstchur ubuntu has never used xorgconfig
<louieb39c> ober don't say that until things are installed!
<JohnFlux> CVirus: you can use the same manager
<ober0ne> now, if automatix DOESN'T work, what else can I try? I'm horrible with terminal
<bobbicat> can i use the live cd to upgrade edgy 6.10 to feisty 7.04?
<gly> blueyed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/107417
<sstchur> intelikey: ok...i'm looking at the FixYourResolutionHowTo now
<intelikey> sstchur it's always been dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<arthur_kalm> wolferine: found how to uninstall it, --uninstall switch
<louieb39c> that site I gave you - look at it - it helps a lot
<ober0ne> yeh?
<photon> CVirus: You have to download it from Adept Manager
<arthur_kalm> and i want to uninstall it b/c I want to use the driver in the repo
<ober0ne> I bookmarked it :p
<wolferine> cool
<CVirus> JohnFlux: photon: it depends on many packages related to gnome !
<JohnFlux> CVirus: are you talking about beryl?
<louieb39c> hopefully they will add some stuff to it since 7.04 is just out
<bobbicat> i have a network don't want to update each pc over the net can i use live cd?
<photon> Desktop Effects use Compiz
<ober0ne> bloody helll... I'm using sudo apt-get update, and it's showing me updates I'm certain I already have
<louieb39c> the other versions have a lot more material
<ober0ne> is that common?
<intelikey> let me take that back.   i came to ubuntu after warty wallowed  so i can speak for the first release, but form hoary on it has been
<CVirus> JohnFlux: no .. about desktop-effects package
<JohnFlux> ober0ne: maybe they updated since you last updated :-)
<ober0ne> in half an hour?
<louieb39c> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> upDATE is just getting the package lists.
<JohnFlux> ober0ne: :-)
<louieb39c> hmn that's news to me
<JohnFlux> ober0ne: oh, like Daisuke_Ido says, do you mean update or upgrade?
<ober0ne> updates
<Daisuke_Ido> which reminds me, i'm running the upgrade tool on the SO's lappy
<intelikey> louieb39c add stuff to a release.... not likely
<whytheam> It asks for the file system and I am a noob and really don't know waht to put. I used this guide http://www.smorgasbord.net/book/export/html/195
<louieb39c> intelikey..?
<bobbicat> will the new feisty live cd update an edgy installation?
<louieb39c> I was referring to a blog for new users
<ober0ne> hey, general question - I'm on edgy, ordered my feisty cd yesterday... what do you guys think of it?
<Daisuke_Ido> live cd no
<Daisuke_Ido> alternate cd yes
<Daisuke_Ido> ober0ne: lovin it
<CVirus> JohnFlux: photon: in ubuntu, I can enable desktop effects with one click from the desktop effects manager ... I want the same in kubuntu
<louieb39c> same here
<ober0ne> what's different?
<louieb39c> better driver support than vista :-P
<ober0ne> that's not hard!
<JohnFlux> CVirus: so install the gnome thing :-)
<Daisuke_Ido> smaller memory footprint too
<louieb39c> HAHHA
<louieb39c> check out the change log
<intelikey> CVirus i guess he told you...   :)
<Daisuke_Ido> and if you want eye candy, it doesn't require even a THIRD of the resources vista does
<JohnFlux> CVirus: kwin is better.  it's best to just wait for kde :-)
<ober0ne> I have the XFX geforce 7600 series from nvidia, and bloody vista made it look integrated
<JohnFlux> CVirus: kde4 i mean
<ober0ne> it was sad
<louieb39c> haha
<Daisuke_Ido> wait half ayear or better for kde 4?
<Daisuke_Ido> are you drunk or... just stoned?
<dennister> ober0ne: that's the same video card i've got
<who_> just stoned
<louieb39c> I love how XP has been out for..5 years? and its JUST 'stable'? yes I use that word lightly
<Daisuke_Ido> "oh noes, no eye candy until at least october!"
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido yeah why bother with it at all....
<whytheam> what is my file system type?
<ober0ne> dennister: love that card... geforce is GOD
<dennister> i am just soooooo glad i decided long time ago to say 'no' to more of winblows
<louieb39c> agreed
<intelikey> whytheam mount
<JohnFlux> i installed beryl, thought 'ooo pretty' then realised it wasn't like kwin, and turned it off
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: if you like that sort of thing, it's perfectly usable now without waiting for a release that's still a twinkle on the horizon
<ober0ne> yeah... microsod has gotten enough of my time
<whytheam> it wont work
<kaneknows> Is there a way to make grep do a find/replace?
<dennister> yes, ober0ne, can't beat lifetime warramtu times 2
<louieb39c> did you hear Michael dell uses an ubuntu system?
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido and if you don't why bother with any of it...
<ober0ne> yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: true
<intelikey> kaneknows no you want sed
<dennister> in my books, that's putting your $ where ur mouth is: a real commitment to quality
<nkoc_> Sysinfo for 'nkoc-ubuntu': Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: AMDAthlon643000+ at 1000 MHz (2007 bogomips), , RAM: 909/1011MB, 110 proc's, 57.54min up
<ober0ne> ok, so I've pulled automatix down from the ethers... how do I use it now?
<ober0ne> where would it install?
<LjL> !automatix > ober0ne    (ober0ne, see the private message from Ubotu)
<thefirstdude> is kubuntu pretty much based on python?
<intelikey> kaneknows     sed 's/was/is now/g' file       example only
<dennister> anyone have any idea why i can't seem to finish copying large files?
<JohnFlux> kaneknows: sed -i -e 's/findword/replaceword/' file
<Daisuke_Ido> well isn't that just lovely, bertha?  you figured out how to flash useless stats in an e-man-danglies competition!
<LjL> thefirstdude: the kubuntu specific (i.e. made by kubuntu developers) software is, in good part
<JohnFlux> intelikey: you need -i and -e
<ober0ne> kk, thanks Ljl
<louieb39c> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Feisty#Automatix2
<intelikey> JohnFlux no
<kaneknows> hrm thanks.
<Daisuke_Ido> automatix has been rendered almost completely useless
<Daisuke_Ido> thank god
<intelikey> JohnFlux what i wrote will work.   you can expand it with -i and -e
<Daisuke_Ido> the sooner it stops existing, the happier i will be
<dennister> intelikey: ? how bout one of my fav helpers?
<louieb39c> I don't understand daisuke
<JohnFlux> hmm, it seems -e  is optional
<intelikey> dennister ?
<Daisuke_Ido> louieb39c: automatix is crap
<louieb39c> what issues have you had?
<ober0ne> so ok... if you don't like automatix, what else can I do? I did mention earlier that I suck in the terminal
<dennister> yep...:-) for some reason i can't completely finish copying large files...process quits unexpectedly
<JohnFlux> ober0ne: what are you trying to do ?
<LjL> ober0ne: what do you *need* to do?
<Daisuke_Ido> forgive the language, but it makes me want to rip peoples' souls out with an olive fork and sacrifice them to the dark lord in exchange for ridding the world of that piece of....
<intelikey> dennister 2g restriction on vfat ?
<ober0ne> I would love to have my mp3 and xvid codecs and such
<Daisuke_Ido> ober0ne: using feisty?
<louieb39c> daisuke I think that is pretty bias - it works perfect for me
<LjL> ober0ne: are you on feisty?
<dennister> ahhh...maybe
<ober0ne> sadly no, not yest
<ober0ne> yet*
<LjL> !mp3 > ober0ne    (ober0ne, see the private message from Ubotu)
<intelikey> dennister i need more info.     be concise
<Daisuke_Ido> !automatix
<nick_> ober0ne: automatix2 does the job
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Daisuke_Ido> louieb39c: this is the OFFICIAL word on automatix
<LjL> !automatix > nick_    (nick_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ober0ne> the only reason I kept microsod around so long was for those codecs and the ease of installation
<Daisuke_Ido> if you use it, don't come crying when things break, because they will.
<dennister> k...trying to copy large 5.4 g files from mythtv to a vfat drive...only will copy 4.0 g
<whytheam> nothing is working
<LjL> ober0ne, i don't think xvid requires anything very special, though i might be mistaken - doesn't VLC read them fine?
<ober0ne> yes
<ober0ne> but apparently I can't get vlc
<Daisuke_Ido> LjL: vlc <3
<LjL> ober0ne: as for MP3, a bit of terminal might be needed, but you really just need to copy&paste what's in the guide
<ober0ne> it's what I used on windows
<dennister> message from copying kioslave, i believe, 'process quit unexpedly"
<LjL> ober0ne: how so?
<JohnFlux> dennister: fat32 doesn't support files larger than 4GB
<Daisuke_Ido> ober0ne: enable universe, sudo apt-get install vlc
<louieb39c> ober I would make your own opinion - try it - and either love it or hate it
<ober0ne> enable universe...
<ober0ne> ok
<ober0ne> umm
<intelikey> dennister yeah vfat can only handle < 2g    you can break the file into chuncks and rejoin it later on something else if that helps
<dennister> that's right...damn...i forgot
<LjL> !universe > ober0ne    (ober0ne, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ober0ne> I'm loving that ubotu
<dennister> and that's why these mythtv files are on an xfs partition
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm gonna go have a smoke, i'm getting a little too cynical in here right now :)
<kikkoman> Say #kubuntu, how do I open ports? I need to open 7000, 8000, and 50000
<intelikey> dennister yep
<LjL> ober0ne: i suggest that you simply let source-o-matic, a very handy site, create a new /etc/apt/sources.list for you (which is the file that lists the places software is downloaded from)
<dennister> any suggestions for a chunk-breaker?
<LjL> ober0ne: first, hit Alt+F2, and type  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list 
<wiglaf> hello everyone...
<LjL> ober0ne: then erase the contents, and paste the stuff you obtain from source-o-matic. make sure you tick universe and multiverse in there, as well as seveas
<LjL> !source-o-matic > ober0ne    (ober0ne, see the private message from Ubotu)
<wiglaf> any info on why my apt-get update is going painfully slow and not able to hit everything (i'm trying to upgrade to Feisty)
<Daisuke_Ido> LjL: there's a chance he won't have gedit (using kubuntu)
<LjL> ober0ne: then save the file, and you're almost done. just type  sudo apt-get update  to sync with the new list, and then you can do  sudo apt-get install vlc  (or the same thing from the graphical Adept interface)
<LjL> Daisuke_Ido: gah
* Daisuke_Ido cringes
<Daisuke_Ido> sorry
<kikkoman> wiglaf: My upgrade to feisty was somewhat slow also, just wait it out >.>;
<LjL> ober0ne: whenever i said  gksudo gedit , make that  kdesu kate , sorry
<ober0ne> oddly enough the gksudo gedit worked
<wiglaf> I'm trying to update my current packages, and it won't connect to some of the repos
<louieb39c> well Ubuntu's servers are fast, but not THAT fast
<ober0ne> or not
<louieb39c> there are a lot of people downloading I assume
<LjL> ober0ne: that would mean you have Ubuntu and not Kubuntu (or Ubuntu as well as Kubuntu =)
<intelikey> ober0ne not odd.  you have gnome installed
<wiglaf> yeah, most likely
<whytheam> It wont mount!  DEAR GOD MAKE IT MOUNT !
<wiglaf> I also have torrents running so I can get the alt CD and try to do an update that-wise
<ober0ne> emmm... the list generator wants to generate one for ubuntu... does that matter?
<intelikey> whytheam i'm not he, but if you'll give me the details i'll see what i can do
<louieb39c> Love most about Ubuntu = Community :)
<LjL> ober0ne: it's fine, Ubuntu and Kubuntu are the very same distribution, just a different set of packages installed by default
<wiglaf> I have the i386 CD already...so I may end up backing up and going from scratch...or resizing partitions and moving after the new install
<ober0ne> ok
<LjL> ober0ne: just make sure you select the mirror for your country - or a mirror you know is fast for you, anyway
<ober0ne> so I'm enabling multi- and uni- verses?
<intelikey> whytheam device name ?   desired mountpoint ?    and fs type ?
<LjL> ober0ne: yeppers, and since you're interested in codecs, i'd also enable seveas and, possibly, medibuntu
<makuseru> anyone know what the room for Ubuntu Studio is?
<kikkoman> I've compiled the Unreal IRCd and it has loaded with no problems, but people cannot connect to it. I think it may be a problem of unopened ports. When people connect, it says Connection timed out. How would you solve it, /b/? >.>; I mean #kubuntu
<wolferine> anyone good with proftpd, I cannot share an nfs share within my root, someone able to help?
<whytheam> I entered the command [gedit /etc/fstab]  and changed /dev/hdd1 /media/storage ext3 defaults 0 0 to /dev/sdb /media/storage ext3 defaults 0 0
<ober0ne> ok, I didn't see those 2 repositories
<whytheam> then mount
<intelikey> whytheam these can be determined by     sudo fdisk -l     and ls /media   (assuming media is acceptable base dir)
<LjL> ober0ne: scroll down...
<jaims> hello
<ober0ne> I saw seveas and medibuntu, but not the multi and uni
<whytheam> it is
<whytheam> it said it's there
<jaims> one easy question
<wiglaf> kickit, Jaims
<LjL> ober0ne: those are the first two ones, and they're ticked by default anyway
<jaims> updates for digicam and tzdata
<intelikey> whytheam ok.    /dev/sdb  would be whole divice  not a partition is that the intent ?
<ober0ne> Ohhh... ok
<jaims> kubuntu edgy, kde 3.5.6
<whytheam> yes
<jaims> doesnt update
<ober0ne> again with the attention to detail
<wiglaf> oh, jaims...I'm having the same issue
<dennister> for ubuntu-7.04-server I'm trying to seed, but there are 200 seeders and only 22 leechers :-)
<jaims> ok
<guga> hi
<jaims> i expected that
<guga> does anyone know what program i can use to build websites, similar to FrontPage ?
<ober0ne> do I need to uncomment the gpg key?
<jaims> i reckon its not important and will be fixed
<wiglaf> that, and my apt-get update is taking 45mins...
<VSpike> guga: quanta plus maybe
<intelikey> whytheam   sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/storage
<jaims> yes
<jaims> same here
<_4strO> guga: blufish, quante, nvu
<guga> VSpike: is it in the repos _
<guga> ?
<intelikey> and tell me what it says if it says anything
<_4strO> guga: quanta
<wiglaf> guga...have you tried the OOo?
<jaims> maybe due to feisty fawn dloads
<louieb39c> guga this might due? www.myeclipseide.com/ContentExpress-display-ceid-54.html
<wiglaf> that's my guess, jaims
<_4strO> guga: bluefish :p
<LjL> ober0ne: don't uncomment anything, use what it gives you as-is
<ober0ne> ok
<whytheam> "you must specify the filesystem type"
<jaims> aha
<Franzmaximilian> Using edgy.  Since yesterday whatever package i try to install using Adept gives an error while installing like: There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<Franzmaximilian> any aidea?
<jaims> ty wiglaf
<intelikey> whytheam ok that message is saying that there is no filesystem on sdb
<VSpike> guga: should be.  "sudo aptitude install quanta"
<guga> thanks!!
<intelikey> whytheam are you sure you don't want sdb1 ?
<rstanca> guys, any ideea why my hd is now /dev/sda, not /dev/hda?
<miki_> hi all
<rstanca> weird
<Daisuke_Ido> rstanca: it's a change in the new kernel, they're all sd* now
<ober0ne> ok... kdesu kate won't let me save the new copy of sources.list
<nick_> Has anyone noticed that this version of Amarok is pretty buggy?
<VSpike> rstanca: kernel change
<intelikey> rstanca yes   scsi emulation
<kikkoman> #kubuntu, send me thy help. I need to open ports 6667, 7000, 8000, and 50000. Please tell me how to do such.
<whytheam> yes it's just a storage hd no OS
<intelikey> whytheam but does it have a partition table ?
<Daisuke_Ido> you have to specify the filesystem type with -t <fstype>
<jaims> kikkoman: maybe using firestarter
<miki_> can you recommend any tool for resizing ext3 partition?
<jaims> thats what i use
<intelikey> whytheam   sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<whytheam> yes
<kikkoman> jaims: >.>; What is that and how do I use it?
<whytheam> hold on
<fakepatriot> can someone tell me why apt-get dist-upgrade isnt working?
<intelikey> whytheam then you want the partition not the disk.
<LjL> ober0ne: uh? did it ask for a password before opening?
<jaims> graphic front end for firewall
<intelikey> whytheam   sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/storage
<ober0ne> yes, and I typed it in right and everything :p
<LjL> ober0ne: what's it saying?
<kikkoman> jaims: Ok, so how would I use it to open the ports?
<ober0ne> I don't have write permissions
<whytheam> it is but it worked ad sdb1 but my files arnt there
<LjL> !doesn't work | fakepatriot
<ubotu> fakepatriot: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<jaims> piece of kake kikkoman
<Arwen> how many of you guys upgraded to feisty yet?
<intelikey> whytheam chmod  or chown
<photon> Could you recommend a firewall frontend which does not require deep knowledge to configure?
<jaims> install it
* wiglaf is trying to upgrade
<jaims> open it (youll have to type ur sudo pwd)
<alphi_> configure: error: Please unset CONFIG_MODVERSIONS for /usr/src/linux and rebuild your kernel
<LjL> ober0ne: weird enough. can you go to a terminal and type  ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list  for me please? (and give the output)
<alphi_> can anyone help me do that ?
<intelikey> whytheam you can read the manpage on both and decide which you want/need
<markc> should a GeForce 6600 LE be nvdidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new ?
<whytheam> I'm going to sound stupid but what
<jaims> 3rd tab to set rules
<Cugel> dudes I lost my trashcan -- where is my trash stored in feisty?
<miki_> hm
<wiglaf> I'm thinking I'm going to resize partitions and install, then move files/configs and absorb the old partitions
<LjL> !firewall | photon
<ubotu> photon: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<jaims> very easy, believe me
<whytheam> got them
<kikkoman> jaims: thanks :D
<jaims> np
<jaims> :)
<ober0ne> "-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1844 2007-04-20 17:19 /etc/apt/sources.list"
<whytheam> it's all there will it stay mounted
* ober0ne gives a blank stare
<LjL> ober0ne: uhm, root does have write permissions. something seems wrong with your kdesu...
<jaims> bye all
<kikkoman> cya
<fakepatriot> it sits on the couch all day and it won't clean its room! what else could i mean!? its not upgrading my distro...to me that sounds like not working...i apologize if it could mean something else
<ober0ne> it worked before
<jaims> thanks wiglaf
<jaims> bye
<intelikey> whytheam    ch=change  mod=mode (permissions)    own=ownership      chmod  to set permission    chown to change ownership      determine which you need/want and i'll help you use it.
<markc> anyone with a GeForce 6600 LE ? did you use nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new ?
<wiglaf> markc...what does automatix install? I think it's nvidia-glx, and It likes my 6600 just fine
<LjL> ober0ne: ok, i'm a bit at a loss (i could tell you other ways to do this, but we should get kdesu to work anyway). just please try closing kate and doing it all again
<whytheam> will it mount at start up if yes that's all i need if no HOW DO I DO THAT
<LjL> ober0ne: that is, type  kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list  in a terminal again, and paste your new list to it again, and try saving again
<Daisuke_Ido> again with the automatix!
<wiglaf> yeah...
<Arwen> ick, automatix
<markc> wiglaf: thanks, not sure I want to use automatix
* wiglaf likes being spoon-fed his linux
<Daisuke_Ido> once more:
<Daisuke_Ido> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<LjL> wiglaf: you like unbootable systems too?
<intelikey> whytheam you said no write access didnt you ?     and if you edit the fstab to sdb1 it will mount
<louieb39c> wiglaf - my linux is digested along with the spoon
<Franzmaximilian> Using Edgy.  Since yesterday, whatever package i try to install using Adept gives an error while installing like: "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. "  Any idea ??
<Arwen> I could write a 2 line script to do everything that automatix does...
<louieb39c> you will get that way too
<whytheam> hold on
<Arwen> and safely none the less
<Daisuke_Ido> Franzmaximilian: in konsole: 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<fakepatriot> ok i'll try this again...does anyone know why apt-get dist-upgrade isn't upgrading my distro?
<whytheam> i can save to it
<louieb39c> arwen - then do it and put it on the web! gotta help the community
<Arwen> louieb39c, pssh
<whytheam> It just woulden't mount
<wiglaf> straight-up, Arwen
<Arwen> no point, MANUAL INSTALL
<Daisuke_Ido> not to mention feisty makes automatix 99% obsolete
<louieb39c> Im not a programmer - but Im here to do my part for the community - help who I an
<intelikey> whytheam ok    then just edit the fstab and correct the  /dev/sdb   to  /dev/sdb1
<whytheam> I NEED to know if it will mount at start up now
<Daisuke_Ido> whytheam: with the correct fstab setting, yes it will
<wiglaf> that's what kills me about the community...it needs some English majors, badly...lord help anyone looking for a manual
<ober0ne> ok, it let me save that time
<ober0ne> I think
<intelikey> whytheam did you edit the fstab like i said ?
<hummm41> hello everyone
<Franzmaximilian> Yes Daisuke_Ido . I know I can do that. But why Adept does not work? It have always been working fine for me before
<louieb39c> well wiglaf why are you here? on IRC that is
<Daisuke_Ido> that will fix apt
<markc> time for a reboot for  nvidia... thanks for the help
<LjL> ober0ne: well, then type  sudo apt-get update  and then see if  sudo apt-get install vlc  works
<ober0ne> now what?
<wiglaf> because I couldn't find a manual!
<intelikey> whytheam that's a yes or no question.   don't strain your brain thinking it over...
<whytheam> it wont let me save
<wiglaf> lol
<louieb39c> HA
<louieb39c> nice
<Daisuke_Ido> do it and try again, though it's probably a single update that's causing problems
<nick_> I've always preferred synaptic to adept
<nick_> that was the first thing i installed
<intelikey> whytheam save to your home dir and   sudo cp it back to /etc
<Daisuke_Ido> filter it down to just upgradable packages and see what's broken
<hummm41> I have a question for you about ubuntu server: can it be installer into a Pentium 1 with 256 MB RAM? Need a >= i686?
<wiglaf> but enough whining from me...I should just go WTFM (Write the f manual)
<ober0ne> ok, it's getting headers
<dany_21> hello... i have (and also had prior feisty) a quite low harddisk/filesystem througput - from one drive to another i mostly get 5...6MB/s - in Win (on the same hardware) i have two...three times more - where could i search/tune? any ideas?
<Franzmaximilian> Daisuke_Ido, I'm not doing upgrades. My Edgy is up to date.  I only want to add a few packages
<louieb39c> I am really tempted to get a pS3, and throw linux on it despite my hatred for sony....but it runs on a hypervisor and it has 256Mb ram :( - even though its fast...I need  more for all my VMs!
<Franzmaximilian> and none of them gets installed!
<intelikey> whytheam    if you want me to dubble check the fstab for you pastebin it.
<LjL> ober0ne: apt-get update should complete pretty fast. if it doesn't, you're probably using busy mirrors (you know, with feisty just released some of the mirrors are very loaded)
<Daisuke_Ido> there's something it doesn't like...  what happens when you sudo apt-get -f install?
<ober0ne> yeah
<ober0ne> how do I change my mirrors?
<ober0ne> (I oddly enough don't know a lot about mirrors)
<intelikey> whytheam or if you only want that one line dubble checked    grep /dev/sdb /etc/fstab   and  drop it in here
<Franzmaximilian> i will try now Daisuke_Ido  and will let you know.  thanks and see you later if needed
<Daisuke_Ido> k
<LjL> ober0ne: you make a new sources.list from source-o-matic. or you just edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change them manually, mirrors are all in the form "xx.archive.ubuntu.com", xx being a country code
<whytheam> hold on
<Daisuke_Ido> no need to leave here to do that though :)
<LjL> ober0ne: i suggest you avoid the US mirrors and the UK mirrors right now. i'm using the swedish (se.archive.ubuntu.com)
<pingveno> My CVS package has gotten corrupted, but when I'm trying to reinstall it my computer slows down, then freezes.
* ober0ne dances *w00t* it's getting vlc!!!
<guga> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pingveno> I think the fs might be screwed up
<whytheam> feel realy stupid I forgot to put sudo in front it saved
<wiglaf> avoid the canadian mirrors, now, too...I'm dragging on them ever so painfully
<M_Fatih> hi, ubuntu not booting.. says `/dev/hda2 does not exists` and after `/bin/sh: can`t access tty; job control turned off` how can i boot.. i searched forums.. there too many users have this problem but there is no solution... i tired to try to fix this. :.....(
<LjL> M_Fatih: there is a bug report (a few, actually) like that
<ober0ne> why does vlc come from a security repository?
<intelikey> whytheam yeah,   i find being in a hurry makes thing take 5 times as long....
<M_Fatih> what must i do? i can`t work now?
<LjL> M_Fatih: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/96084
<whytheam> ok is that all i need to do
<LjL> sorry but i haven't read it yet, i guess you'll have to take your own conclusions
<intelikey> M_Fatih edit to sd in place of hd
<LjL> ober0ne: probably because a security vulnerability was found after the Edgy release
<ober0ne> ahh
<intelikey> root=/dev/sd*
<LjL> that's what the security repository is for, fixing vulnerabilities
<hummm41> I have a question for you about ubuntu server feisty: can it be installed into a Pentium 1 with 256 MB RAM? it Needs a >= i686?
<ober0ne> hey, if the conn timed out, will it try again, or try another mirror?
<M_Fatih> hmm. i`m trying..
<orient2000> give 5 minuts for CVS
<LjL> ober0ne: if it times out, hit ctrl+c and try again. with the same mirror or another.
<intelikey> whytheam do you want me to dubble check it or no ?
<guga> what does the kubuntu logo mean when its next to a package name in adept _
<guga> ?
<whytheam> shure
<wiglaf> hummm41: my opinion is just give'r a go...the i386 just may kickit
<intelikey> whytheam short answer should be yes.     but if you want me to look    pastebin your fstab
<louieb39c> hummm41 - get the alt edition I would say
<intelikey> !paste | whytheam
<ubotu> whytheam: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<M_Fatih> intelikey: only menu.lst right? fstab?
<ober0ne> emm... LjL, can I send you a message with the output of kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list?
<intelikey> M_Fatih yes
<M_Fatih> ok
<ober0ne> it's a little big for the channel
<LjL> ober0ne: uh? the *output* of it?
<hummm41> thanks wiglaf and louieb39c
<CVirus> Where is the "Show windows from all desktops" option in kde 3.5.6 ?
<ober0ne> terminal output
<LjL> ober0ne: well, that's what the pastebin is for
<LjL> !pastebin > ober0ne    (ober0ne, see the private message from Ubotu)
<intelikey> M_Fatih fstab be set  but you can dubble check
<louieb39c> not a problem hummm
<wiglaf> CVirus...right-click the panel, and configure panel
<intelikey> M_Fatih fstab defaults to blkid
<LjL> ober0ne: ok, send it. but of course it shouldn't be *giving* any significant terminal output...
<ober0ne> lol
<CVirus> wiglaf: and ?
<M_Fatih> intelikey: i changed fstab UUIDs to hdx
<intelikey> better make it sd
<whytheam> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16667/
<louieb39c> would anyone here have a ps3... with linux on it?
<ober0ne> wait what? ps3??
<guga> what does the kubuntu logo mean when its next to a package name in adept  ?
<miki_> how to resize ext3 partition (with data on it)?
<wiglaf> CVirus...
<louieb39c> yea ober - I don't know if its worth it yet - the 8 cores are to drool over...but lack or ram and the fact it runs on a hypervisor makes me skeptical
<wiglaf> it's in the taskbar section
<CVirus> wiglaf: not there
<intelikey> whytheam ok i would change the  0 0   at the end to   0 1   but it will work either way.
<wiglaf> no?
<guga> does feisty come with beryl or compiz ?
<CVirus> wiglaf: not there
<intelikey> whytheam  1 makes it replay the journal when mounting,  helps reduce the chance of corruption
<wiglaf> no configure panel or no taskbar section in the window
<intelikey> whytheam short answer looks good.    assuming the cdrom works.
<thinkliberty> Anyone know how to turn on bash's page up regexp history completion?
<Sanne> guga: I think the logo icon next to a package means it's officially supported (that is, is from main). I think.
<louieb39c> so I guess no one tried throwing linux(hopefully an ubuntu variant) on the ps3 in here?
* intelikey is busy now.   back in a few
<guga> thanks Sanne, what about beryl-compiz? is any of them installed by default ?
<whytheam> yes it does
<Sanne> guga: I heard they are installed by default in Ubuntu, but not in Kubuntu. I don't run Feisty yet, so I can't tell.
<CVirus> wiglaf: no "show windows of the current desktop only"
<the-erm> Anyone know off the top of their head what command you need to run to find out what version of kubuntu is installed?
<guga> oh, ok, thanks
<Doctor_Nick> scion: the failiure-mobile
<wiglaf> no "Show windows from all desktops?"
<BluesKaj> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Sanne> guga: if you want to read some info about the different respoitories (main, universe...): http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/components
<wiglaf> I have that unchecked
<Arwen> is it possible to convert a logical partition into a primary one?
#kubuntu 2007-04-21
<Sanne> the-erm: lsb_release -a
<cables> How do I get Amarok to automatically download podcasts? I set it to Download when Available, but they're still not downloading.
<the-erm> thanks Sanne
<Sanne> the-erm: yw :)
<the-erm> Well it says 7.04 is installed, but it crashed during the install ... man I'm scared to reboot.
<Franzmaximilian> Daisuke_Ido,  remember the Adept problem ? apt-get solved everithing!  there was a broken installation of another package around which sent out the error message. Also it suggested to run again with autormove option to get rid of some unuseful stuff
<CVirus> wiglaf: it's not there here !
<CVirus> wiglaf: KDE 3.5.6
<Doctor_Nick> where can I find the kubuntu feisty DVD?
<whytheam> I'm going to reboot to see if it worked
<CVirus> wiglaf: will you please address me with my nickname
<louieb39c> doctor...on their site
<Doctor_Nick> torrent.ubuntu.com seems to be down
<louieb39c> Im using it now
<louieb39c> maybe I can sent it to you?
<Doctor_Nick> the torrent? sure
<louieb39c> doctor - respond to the pm?
<Doctor_Nick> pm?
<louieb39c> private message - I Imed you
<Doctor_Nick> I didnt get one? :/
<louieb39c> IM me
<Doctor_Nick> did you get that?
<Cosmo_> I installed fiesty and now I have no sound, anyone know how to fix it?
<louieb39c> I did
<louieb39c> did you get mine?
<Doctor_Nick> no
<Doctor_Nick> that's weird :/
<louieb39c> I only have x64  is that what you want?
<Doctor_Nick> no, i need x86
<louieb39c> :-/ don't think I have that one
<Doctor_Nick> k
<Doctor_Nick> ill just wait for the server to come back up
<dettoaltrimenti> Cosmo_: you can download an audio player for the terminal, try to start the program, and see what kind of error messages you get
<CVirus> wiglaf: the option disappears when you have compiz enabled ... I got it now after I disabled compiz
<andrewkk> what do people use to backup before installing feisty?
<CVirus> andrewkk: because the updater sucks and it crashes
<intelikey> backup ?   what's that ?
<andrewkk> CVirus: i mean what utility do people use
<CVirus> andrewkk: oops ... dunno
<en1gma> hi all
<makuseru> hi, i have 5 "not fully installed or removed" packages, how can i fix this
<louieb39c> lol I just have separate /home and / partitions and have a script to mv files from /home/needbkp/ to my external on a weekly basis
<intelikey> i just have redundant drives
<en1gma> i have a Q. can i install kubuntu (cd) to a hd in thic computer and move that hd to another diff computer and it work ok?
<louieb39c> that would do it too
<slyfox> Please help. In firefox when I choose - File - Send Link, Evolution does not open, nothing happens. Evolution is set as the preffered application for email and I can send files form desktop fine, but firefox does not open evolution.
<intelikey> en1gma yes.     BUT  if may take some tweeking on the other box.
<CVirus> makuseru: what happened ?
<en1gma> crap
<sstchur> I finally got my resolution issue fixes -- needed to utilize 915resolution, but now the TaskPanel is slightly running off the screen, what can I do about this? anything?
<en1gma> i dont want to have to tweak :)
<intelikey> en1gma the fstab boot loader and xorg.conf in particular may need redone
<en1gma> ahhh ok
<makuseru> CVirus: i dunno, i was doing a dist-upgrade and some stuff didnt upgrade correctly, and i cant get them too
<en1gma> ill just take my dvd rom out and put it in other computer when i goto install
<CVirus> makuseru: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<en1gma> prob be better (for some reason i was thinking it would act like a live cd)
<intelikey> en1gma sounds like a plan man
<en1gma> thnx for the info
<Doctor_Nick> dammit
<Doctor_Nick> does anyone have the torrent for the kubuntu feisty i386 DVD?
<en1gma> does the kubuntu CD have any apps for ati tv tuner cards? the BTTV is the one i use
<en1gma> other computer is not connected to net
<wolferine> is iTunes available for linux?
<louieb39c> lol
<louieb39c> you probably can emulate it - but I wouldn't even try
<en1gma> AND also what does the kubuntu 7.04 install at
<makuseru> CVirus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16673/
<wolferine> louieb39c, itunes?
<louieb39c> wolferine - check out the wine project if you are interested - but I wouldn't be too optimistic about it
<hilltop> why are the repos off limits for the livecd kubuntu?  Adapt manager can't access hardly anything like firefox or synaptic. Is it still brokken when installed?  Thanks.
<Doctor_Nick> also
<aro> What's the KDE equivalent of gksudo?
<CVirus> aro: kdesu
<mrigns> aro kdesu
<cblack0> kdesud
<en1gma> to install kubuntu CD (7.04) anyone know how big a HD i need? i have a 3giger
<aro> Thank you
<cblack0> en1gma, that will be enough
<ubuntu> where can i find the standard kde control center in kubuntu?
<en1gma> maybe its 2giger
<mrigns> ubuntu: kcontrol
<en1gma> i cant remember
<louieb39c> wolferine: personally I like amarok - but some people call it a resource hog
<mrigns> hit alt+f2
<cblack0> ubuntu, kde start->system settings I think
<makuseru> CVirus: any ideas?
<wolferine> and itunes isnt?
<wolferine> :)
<chijin> louieb39c: that's what resources are made for
<louieb39c> HA well I never fell in love with itunes - Im somewhat anti-apple
<louieb39c> tis true - hence the reason I still use it
<CVirus> makuseru: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic
<wolferine> anti apple?
<wolferine> ha
<wolferine> never heard that before
<cblack0> lots of ubuntu docs talk about going to the "Update Manager" via System->Administration->... I don't have that on kde. I have installed synaptic but idunno if that is the same thing. Where/how do I get to the update manager that all the core ubuntu docs are mentioning?
<ubuntu> cblack0, mrigns: kcontrol kde control center doesn't seem to be the default control tool, because when I call "system settings" in the kde start menu then another tool starts
<louieb39c> well I feel they wouldn't be here if it wernt for OSS - but they don't really support it.
<CVirus> makuseru: so ?
<louieb39c> I am a huge BSD fan and I think BSD is far superior than apple's interpretation of it
<makuseru> CVirus: trying now, jsut a sec
* cblack0 sees an offtopic bitch/flamefest brewing
<mrigns> ubuntu: the system settings are the kubuntu one, kcontrol should start the kde one
<hilltop> I used sudo apt-get install synaptic, just get a lot of errors -- stuff like Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/laun ...
<makuseru> CVirus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16676/
<ubuntu> mrigns: ok so they are really two different tools? i wonder why the don't use kcontrol because it seems to be ok
<Udi> .
<mrigns> ubuntu: it annoys me too :(
<intelikey> hilltop server down ?
<wolferine> ping it?
<phoxy> I tried to upgrade from Edgy to Feisty using the network upgrade, but it seems to have corrupted something-- now ADEPT complains about being unable to commit
<CVirus> makuseru: try this sudo apt-get -f install
<wolferine> phoxy, lots have been having similar issues
<cblack0> phoxy, make sure you don't have more than one apt/deb tool open at once
<phoxy> I don't
<ubuntu> another thing (i'm quite new to ubuntu): i want to install sun's java6 jdk... i can't find it in the "add programs", but when i start adept it's there... and then i can't install it because there're errors... how can i find out what the reason was?
<phoxy> I thought I'd try upgrading before I try a fresh install, since I did a lot of tweaking I would hate to lose
<wolferine> ubuntu, its all in the guide I referred to earlier
<Doctor_Nick> does anyone have the torrent for the kubuntu feisty i386 DVD?
<wolferine> if you would have read through it, these basic questions would be answered
<cblack0> ubuntu, I suggest you just do: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<os2mac> will beryl work with Kubuntu?
<ubuntu> wolferine: ok i'll read it... it was my first intuitive try
<wolferine> the document has it all
<cblack0> ubuntu, I don't know about adept, but that is how I installed java from the cmdline
<cblack0> os2mac, yep, I've seen it done on a coworkers box. I don't know much about it myself hto
<dsmith> how can someone change his root password without them knowing it?
<dsmith> sudo chpasswd root?
<CVirus> makuseru: su ?
<makuseru> CVirus: same error
<cblack0> maybe sudo passwd root
<mrigns> dsmith: u can use sudo su to get root
<cblack0> but really, if they are also in sudoers they don't need the root pw anyway
<sstchur> what would cause my desktop to acutally "bleed" out beyond the monitor boundaries?  I can't access anything to the far right or left
<dsmith> I setup a remote box and hey changed the stupid password!
<wolferine> ssickle, maybe try the buttons on the monitor?
<sstchur> wolferine: that was to me I'm guessing?
<phoxy> is there anything like System Restore on WINDOWS, to allow me to return to the way things were before I "upgraded"?
<ubuntu> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk: arghhhhh   /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/bin/java: error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sstchur> wolferine: I can adjust the hposition and vposition, but i can't acutally change the size of the picture w/ the monitor buttons
<wolferine> r u sure
<wolferine> must be a really old monitor then
<wolferine> and I mean 20 years
<kikkoman> #kubuntu, I've set up the IRCd, I can connect to it. I've allowed the ports through Firestarter, and yet when people connect, they get a "Connection timed out" error. What is causing this and how do I fix it?
<sstchur> wolferine: as best I can tell.... I just got the monitor today, it's a 22" samsung syncmaster -- I have a crappy videocard Intel 915, I had to install 915resolution just to get the resolution past 1280x1024
<wolferine> pay good money for the 22?
<wolferine> should have gone 19 and a nice Nvidia card :)
<wolferine> anyways, i am out
<wolferine> later all
<ubuntu> wolferine: which guide did you mean exactly?
<louieb39c> hmn think I can find the source for ubotu? that would be an interesting read
<Sheazsche> adept is retarded. It failed to install java and now I cannot open it to install anything. I have restarted my computer twice and when i try to open adept it says another process is using it. WTF
<kikkoman> >.>;
<arthur_kalm> hey everyone, I've installed Ubuntu Feisty and I was wondering how I could install the latest Kubuntu
<wolferine> google it ubuntu
<arthur_kalm> cause the repos show that the KDE version is 3.4.3...
<arthur_kalm> but I want 3.5.6...
<kikkoman>  Why is it when people connect to my server they get a Connection Timed out message, but when I connect through localhost it's fine?
<phoxy> yes, I think ADEPT is badly flawed-- it gets corrupted easily
<mrigns> louieb39c: http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hilltop> intelikey  > hilltop server down ?    Must be, can' tget anything.  But an hour ago I could from xubuntu livecd.
<louieb39c> ahh thanks mrigns
<Sheazsche> anyon erspond to me?
<Sheazsche> i missed it
<Sheazsche> well how can i fix it?
<Sheazsche> switch to gnome...?
<Megiddo> The torrent site is down, can someone pass me a link/magnet to the Kubuntu fiesty 32-bit dvd torrent?
<Raytray> http://pastie.caboo.se/55461 Hrm, there appears to be something wrong with updating to Feisty, it stops at 99% and I cancel it.  I ran dpkg --configure -a and it gave me a konq-kim error.
<CVirus> makuseru: any progress ?
<neoncode> Hey, I'm on feisty and I installed KVM, I know my CPU supports virtulisation but whenever I try to run it, it just core dumps and crashes.... any help?
<arthur_kalm> Sheazsche: have you attempted to install Java using anything else?
<Sheazsche> no i havent
<arthur_kalm> Sheazsche: maybe try Automatix2 out?
<kikkoman> ;A; halp
<Sheazsche> f that
<Sheazsche> it works fine withubuntu
<makuseru> CVirus: i said sudo apt-get -f install gave me the same erro
<makuseru> r
<Sheazsche> kubuntu is flawed
<arthur_kalm> Sheazsche: lol, well if your not going to put any effort into getting it working :P
<CVirus> makuseru: I'm googling ... are you trying anything else while I'm searching for the solution ?
<Megiddo> The torrent site is down, can someone pass me a link/magnet to the Kubuntu fiesty 32-bit dvd torrent?
<makuseru> CVirus: yes
<arthur_kalm> Sheazsche: personally, what I always do is install Ubuntu, and then Kubuntu after
<makuseru> im also googling
<Sheazsche> well wtf, it completely corrupted adept
<Sheazsche> thats insane
<CVirus> makuseru: are you upgrading from edgy ?
<makuseru> i did lastnight
<arthur_kalm> Sheazsche: that way I get the best of both worlds
<phoxy> kikoman-- which IRCd did you install?
<sumit> hello
<arthur_kalm> Sheazsche: btw, did you upgrade or fresh instal?
<phoxy> can u dcc me?
<rubyn> hi there...
<rubyn> what flawed means?
<Sheazsche> fresh
<kikkoman> Phoxy: It was UnrealIRCd 3.2.6
<Sheazsche> what kind of problems are there when you upgrade from edgy?
<arthur_kalm> Sheazsche: hmm, well I haven't tried the latest Adept (going to install it in a bit)
<phoxy> I also tried to install an IRCD (NGIRCD) but it never worked
<CVirus> makuseru: try this sudo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-generic_2.6.20.15.14_i386.deb
<hilltop> Sheazsche: I put KDE onto ubuntu 6.06. So I can log into GNOME or KDE. Works great.
<arthur_kalm> Sheazsche: there's always problem's when upgrading, donno why
<Sheazsche> if there is problems, why is it built into edgy
<kikkoman> But you see, when I use GNOME, it works; In KDE it fails.
<Sheazsche> there is a notificaiton that asks for upgrading
<Sheazsche> i mean, thats insane
<Sheazsche> who thought of that
<arthur_kalm> Sheazsche: actually there is, it's called adept_notify
<Sheazsche> if its risky updating, why give someone a notification that its time to update
<arthur_kalm> Sheazsche: and it works fine
<Sheazsche> not when dist upgrading
<Sheazsche> from edgy to fiesty
<Sheazsche> that is buggy as heck
<Sanne> Sheazsche: just because it doesn't work for you doesn't mean it won't work for everybody.
<crazy_penguin> hello there
<crazy_penguin> how do i set up cupsd to add a printer. i can't pass the athentication part in the browser. i used lppasswd to  _bt
<Sheazsche> yea but it doesnt work for a LOT of people
<arthur_kalm> Sheazsche: I don't believe there are any notifications that tell you to upgrade from one distro to another
<hilltop> Sheazsche: I found upgrading from 5.10 to 6.06 on line worked very well I read there has been a kernel change since so better to reinstall.
<Sheazsche> there is in ubuntu
<Sheazsche> you just click a button on the auto updater
<Megiddo> Anyone have a mirror of the feisty torrents?
<Sanne> Sheazsche: people put a lot of effort into providing a system for free, you should show a bit more gratitude.
<CVirus> makuseru: so ?
<crazy_penguin> how do i set up cupsd to add a printer. i can't pass the athentication part in the browser. i used lppasswd to  _bt
<Sheazsche> and you have feisty from edgy, i personally think if someone wants to do that, they should be an expert in the matter and have to manually edit the repos
<crazy_penguin>                             make new passwords but nevertheless i can't authenticate myself to the cupsd daemon. how can i fix this? how do i set up cupsd to add a printer. i can't pass the athentication part in the browser. i used lppasswd to  _bt
<makuseru> CVirus: its still doing it
<crazy_penguin>                             make new passwords but nevertheless i can't authenticate myself to the cupsd daemon. how can i fix this?
<arthur_kalm> Sheazsche: auto updated from Edgy to Feisty o-O
<crazy_penguin> sorry
<Sheazsche> its not auto, but it asks you to push a single button
<Sheazsche> and it shouldnt because its risky
<gnomefreak> arthur_kalm: you have to run kdesu "update-manager -c" to get notifcation
<rubyn> where i can change, in kde, the font of characters in the bar at the bottom of the screen?
<gnomefreak> Sheazsche: why would you say its risky?
<cables> I'm trying to get Amarok to automatically download podcasts for me. I've selected the option to download when available, but they still don't get downloaded.
<arthur_kalm> gnomefreak: I have Feisty, I want to install the newest KDE, i.e. 3.5.6, but the repos are telling me that it's 3.4.3...
<rikanferal> Hey. I'm trying to upgrade to feisty, but the upgrader keeps telling me I don't have enough space in /usr. However, I have about 4 times what it asks for free in /usr. Can anyone help with this?
<gnomefreak> arthur_kalm: please check your repos
<Sheazsche> because upgrading from edgy to feisty IS wtf
<Sheazsche> everyone knwos that
<arthur_kalm> Sheazsche: hmm I though you had to use the update-manager...
<Sheazsche> there are a ton of bugs doing that
<gnomefreak> arthur_kalm: you dont have all feisty repos
<Sheazsche> you DO have to use update manager
<Sheazsche> and its still risky
<tiprince> lu all
<arthur_kalm> gnomefreak: I've checked them, their fine, I don't have the kubuntu repos and I can't seem to find them...
<gnomefreak> Sheazsche: its not any more risky than upgrading from 5.10>6.06
<CVirus> makuseru: brb
<gnomefreak> arthur_kalm: please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<makuseru> CVirus: alright, thanks for the help so far
<Sheazsche> breezy to dapper was a mess, there were THOUSANDS of forums posts about it
<Megiddo> Anyone have a mirror of the feisty torrents?
<arthur_kalm> Sheazsche: well anyways, about the problem with Adept, do you have any error messages?
<Sheazsche> not working and things breaking
<arthur_kalm> gnomefreak: sec
<Sheazsche> yes it tells me another process is using adept
<Sheazsche> yet process manager denies this
<gnomefreak> Sheazsche: for you. that doesnt mean its not safe. im willing to bet you have non official packages installed
<Sheazsche> and i restarted my pc, so wtf
<Sheazsche> no i dont...
<Sheazsche> my mom f'd her computer up because she clicked the "dist upgrade" button in ubuntu
<Sheazsche> she didnt install ANYTRHING beyond the base ubuntu
<Sheazsche> and it wouldnt boot
<Sheazsche> there are a ton of forum posts about it
<gnomefreak> Sheazsche: when was this?
<Sheazsche> dist upgrading isnt safe
<Sheazsche> this morning
<gnomefreak> Sheazsche: it is safe i did it on 3 pcs
<Sheazsche> gnomefreak, read the forums
<Sheazsche> ppl have tons of issues doing it
<Sheazsche> it breaks packages often
<gnomefreak> Sheazsche: the forums matter 0 to me.
<Sanne> Sheazsche: could you please calm down a bit? Maybe then people have a chance to actually help you with your problem.
<dsmith> Sheazsche: dont let users do upgrades
<MotorCityMadMan> hello people, i need help. where and how do install libmultisynkpart.la for Akregator to read news ?
<gnomefreak> Sheazsche: because a hand full of people have issues (im 100% sure they have atleast 1 package that is not from official repos)
<Sheazsche> dmsmith i cant control that, im arguing it was STUPIF for kubuntu developers to put that dist upgrade BUTTON in kubuntu when so many users have issues with it
<Sheazsche> i mean wtf
<CVirus> makuseru: so ?
<arthur_kalm> gnomefreak: pastebin isn't working o-O
<makuseru> CVirus: still doing it
<gnomefreak> Sheazsche: stop with the wtf and all other forms of typing curse words
<gnomefreak> arthur_kalm: try at gnomefreak.pastebin.ca
<Sheazsche> well i am very angry
<dsmith> every buntu machine I gsetup
<makuseru> Sheazsche: dont come into the kubuntu room and yell at people for you being lazy, ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu = all the same, just a diff window manager
<dsmith> I tell them not to upgrade it
<Sheazsche> its not about me being lazy, and im not targetting kubuntu
<tiprince> fuckkkkkkk
<arthur_kalm> gnomefreak: thanks, here http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/450564
<sumit> does kubuntu come with beryl installed like ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> Sheazsche: you are not here for support or to give support. you want to complain go to the forums and complain
<Sheazsche> ubuntu has the dist upgrade option too
<LjL> !language | tiprince
<ubotu> tiprince: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<gnomefreak> !ohmy | tiprince
<tiprince> oh scuse
<Sheazsche> there are hundreds of posts in the forum like mine
<MotorCityMadMan> hello people, i need help. where and how do install libmultisynkpart.la for Akregator to read news ?
<Sheazsche> its a fact, dist upgrading isnt safe you should always do afresh install
<Sheazsche> everyone knows that
<bobleny> !truecrypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about truecrypt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sanne> Sheazsche: what do you want to achieve with your complaining in here?
<arthur_kalm> Sheazsche: I'm angry as well that my video card stuff isn't working, you don't see me cursing..
<Sheazsche> i want someone to acknowlege the problem
<gnomefreak> Sheazsche: and im willing to bet none have the same packages as one another. so stop spamming things and either help people or ask for help
<louieb39c> haha try "upgrading" form XP to vista...now THAT is bad
<Sheazsche> because its a KNOWN FACT
<dsmith> I hosed my zd700 install once
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@209.191.209.43]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<arthur_kalm> Sheazsche: send an email to Mark about it :P
<makuseru> ha
<Sanne> Sheazsche: when you have a problem that is a bug, report it. If you want help with a problem, ask and wait patiently.
<MotorCityMadMan> hello people, i need help. where and how do install libmultisynkpart.la for Akregator to read news ?
<sumit> is beryl pre installed on kubuntu like ubuntu?
<arthur_kalm> gnomefreak: it's the standard Feisty repo..
<arthur_kalm> gnomefreak: not sure why it wouldn't have the latest kubuntu
<gnomefreak> Sheazsche: in 10 minutes your mute will expire please calm down between now and than
<delight> When I use gdm with kubuntu i can only log out no other options like restart turn computer off etc. >>> is there another fix then using kdm ?
<MotorCityMadMan> !libmultisynkpart.la
<gnomefreak> arthur_kalm: what does lsb_release -a give you
<Sanne> MotorCityMadMan: I can't find a package that provides that file. You can try yourself at packages.ubuntu.com in section "search the contents of packages"
<edavis10> MotorCityMadMan: kitchensync
<arthur_kalm> arthur@zeus:~$ lsb_release -a
<arthur_kalm> No LSB modules are available.
<arthur_kalm> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<arthur_kalm> Description:    Ubuntu 7.04
<arthur_kalm> Release:        7.04
<arthur_kalm> Codename:       feisty
<arthur_kalm> gnomefreak: see above
<gnomefreak> arthur_kalm: yeah i didnt mean paste it all
<gnomefreak> sorry
<arthur_kalm> gnomefreak: sorry :p
<Sanne> MotorCityMadMan: listen to edavis10, I used the wrong search field ;)
<gnomefreak> arthur_kalm: i really need to see you sources.list file
<arthur_kalm> i gave it to u
<edavis10> MotorCityMadMan: I just used the http://packages.ubuntu.com/ "Search the contents of packages"
<arthur_kalm> gnomefreak: http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/450564
<arthur_kalm> gnomefreak: that's my sources.list
<gnomefreak> 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu20
<gnomefreak>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages
<Sanne> !pastebin | arthur_kalm
<ubotu> arthur_kalm: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<pulaski> hello
<gnomefreak> arthur_kalm: thats the version and the repo
<delight> why is glassfish depending on jdk5 when it works fine also with jdk6
<delight> :-)
<arthur_kalm> gnomefreak: got yelled at for not using pastebin :S
<arthur_kalm> gnomefreak: is this a non-standard repo?
<gnomefreak> arthur_kalm: automatix? check with them they may have a differetn version. can you please pastebin apt-cache policy kdebase
<Sanne> arthur_kalm: sorry... I wasn't yelling, just informing :)
<gnomefreak> the above command will tell me
<arthur_kalm> Sanne: I know :P, but pastebin wasn't working, it was getting somekind of query errors...
<edavis10> I just wanted to state I am _very_ impressed with the latest Kubuntu. (from a Debian user for the past 3 years)
<arthur_kalm> gnomefreak: sec
<Sanne> arthur_kalm: I see. I didn't mean to be rude :)
<arthur_kalm> gnomefreak: lol, it says 3.5.6
<gnomefreak> arthur_kalm: also you have duplicate repos because of automatix you may want to fix that. and be very carefull what you install from there.
<louieb39c> HA edavis - many in this room are not too happy so it seems
<gnomefreak> arthur_kalm: than sudo apt-get update than sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<louieb39c> lots of upgrade issues
<pulaski> I came earlier and got at tip about the java jre/firefox plugin.  Now I want to set up a Java IDE on my feisty fawn 7.10.  I read a good story about this very issue in the current Linux Gazzette here http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/newss/6380/1/
<arthur_kalm> Sanne: it's all good, it was actually ubotu :p, but no one was yelling, I just said that :P
<Sanne> :)
<gnomefreak> arthur_kalm: hint automatix has been known to really badly mess up people system and is dubbed unsafe and un supported by ubuntu
<pulaski> I pulled out of adept a bunch of stuff that looked like packages I'll need as described in the linux gazette article  above.
<arthur_kalm> gnomefreak: i see, hehe they try to refute that themselves :P
<edavis10> louieb39c: Is it from this 'dist-upgrade' issue?
<gnomefreak> arthur_kalm: 99% of things you can get as a .deb from automatix you can get from universe adn multiverse repos
<arthur_kalm> gnomefreak: I haven't actually installed anything from there yet, but I usually get it to install codecs and so forth
<bobleny> Does anyone in here have truecrypt for linux? If so, could you tell me how to create a volume with out a password and a keyfile? When I use truecrypt -c I go through the prompts and then it promts me for "Enter keyfile path [finish] :". If I hit enter, it has a fatil error, other wise, it won't stop promptimg me for it. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. I've looked through the man file over and over...
<pulaski> Can anyone offer a quick and dirty way to enable the lateest Java IDE on feist f?
<gnomefreak> arthur_kalm: when they spend 4 days with one person helping them because they installed automatix and something from automatix upgraded libc6 than they will know.
<arthur_kalm> gnomefreak: my understanding was that it's just an easier way to install stuff...
<arthur_kalm> gnomefreak: do you suggest using EasyUbuntu instead?
<gnomefreak> arthur_kalm: easier than apt-get install?
<arthur_kalm> gnomefreak: true, and lol it upgraded libc6 o_O
<arthur_kalm> gnomefreak: ouch
<gnomefreak> all it does is enables ubuntu repos and has its own repo with crap in it
<gnomefreak> thier repo is the one that has the bad packages in it
<arthur_kalm> * removes automatix2
<arthur_kalm> :P
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %*!*@209.191.209.43]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<arthur_kalm> gnome-freak: so evey though it shows that things like kdeutils are version 3.4.3, it's still going to install 3.5.6?
<pulaski> Is NetBeans a simple Java IDE, I ordinarily prever emacs.
<pulaski> ?
<gnomefreak> arthur_kalm: it should upgrade everything
<arthur_kalm> gnomefreak: cause I removed the automatix libs
<gnomefreak> !info kdeutils
<ubotu> kdeutils: general purpose utilities from the official KDE release. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 19 kB, installed size 60 kB
<gnomefreak> arthur_kalm: ^^^ thats the version it should upgrade to
<arthur_kalm> well
<pulaski> these packages I'm told to get contain NetBeans and I'd rather stick with emacs
<gnomefreak> arthur_kalm: i havent found a way to totally clean automatix from a system yet
<arthur_kalm> ok cool
<gnomefreak> ok dinner time
<arthur_kalm> gnomefreak: well I didn't install anything from it, well only the nvidia-glx-new drivers, which I removed anyways... well I still don't have nvidia stuff working :(
<arthur_kalm> and yeah I got dinner too :P
<MotorCityMadMan> sanne,edavis10| thank you for your help :-)
<MotorCityMadMan> all working now
<Sanne> MotorCityMadMan: welcome :)
<louieb39c> just check the readmes and see if your card is compatible with the particular dirver arthur
<pulaski> Is there One package that will contain a complete java sdk and jre?
<edavis10> arthur_kalm: what are you trying to do with nvidia?  I have it working with Twinview and might be able to help.
<sstchur> Can anyone recommend a video card for around $100 (give or take) that will likely work with X?  My onboard video card just isn't cutting it
<Daisuke_Ido> sstchur: any midrange nvidia
<dwidmann> pulaski: just install sun-java6-jdk
<dwidmann> it should include the JRE
<sstchur> Daisuke_Ido: they'll likely all work without too much trouble?
<Daisuke_Ido> sstchur: what's your interface?
<Daisuke_Ido> agp, pci-e
<sstchur> Daisuke_Ido: and you think that's a better better bet than ATI?
<apus> anyone else find kubuntu extremely random and unstable
<sstchur> Daisuke_Ido: pci-e
<Daisuke_Ido> sstchur: watch this
<edavis10> sstchur: Yes, I have a 'nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] ' for under $100 and it works perfect.
<dwidmann> sstchur: maybe something like a nvidia gforce 7600
<Daisuke_Ido> notice to everyone!
<Daisuke_Ido> who would use ati over nvidia in linux?
* Daisuke_Ido listens to the sound of crickets
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Ido: masochists
<Daisuke_Ido> :)
<sstchur> Daisuke_Ido: I have no idea... I'm not by any means an expert on video cards
<Daisuke_Ido> sstchur: it's cool :D
<edavis10> Daisuke_Ido: The ATI Rage 8MB is not bad.... little old though  :)
<Daisuke_Ido> sstchur: how's this grab ya?
<Daisuke_Ido> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130075
<sumit> gaim vs kopete for AIM only..?
<Daisuke_Ido> kopete integrates with kde, gaim has file transfer capability
<edavis10> sstchur: Here is what I have, AGP though:  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133151
<Daisuke_Ido> take your pick
<sstchur> Daisuke_Ido: looking now... I was also considering BFG - 3DFuzion GeForce 7300 GS Graphics Card... any thoughts?
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Ido: looks like KDE4's Kopete will rectify that situation
<Daisuke_Ido> a solid card, but not a mega-performer
<Daisuke_Ido> dwidmann: very nice.  then i can leave gaim behind forever :D
<sumit> hmm...i heard kopete's IRC client is sort of buggy, is that true?
<sstchur> Daisuke_Ido: cosidering I have an onboard Intel 915 which steals ram from the system, I'd think just about anything I buy will be "fantastic"
<Daisuke_Ido> sstchur: i would imagine so
<dwidmann> I ran into a nasty memory leak when I used Kopete+IRC
<sumit> hmm not good
<Daisuke_Ido> and anything in the 7k series is going to work fine
<Daisuke_Ido> sumit: konversation, or some prefer kvirc
* dwidmann want a geforce 8
<sumit> how bout beryl, i know ubuntu allows you to activate beryl, does kubuntu allow the same thing?
<khaije1> hey ya'll, after the automated 'live' dist-upgrade from edgy to fiesty my machine is complaining about fsck errors and hangs on boot. any ideas?
<Daisuke_Ido> sumit: yes it does
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Ido: where's that found at ?_?
<sumit> hehe yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> dwidmann: install from repos :)
<Daisuke_Ido> OH
<Daisuke_Ido> are you talking about the desktop effects setting?
<Daisuke_Ido> if so, then no, kubuntu has no equivalent yet
<dwidmann> (*hint* I already did install from the repos, but that's besides the point)
* dwidmann heads off to get a shower
<Daisuke_Ido> dwidmann: stil beryl-manager in autostart :)
<louieb39c> think its possible to get opensuse's KDE setup on kubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> stick :)
<Daisuke_Ido> louieb39c: like?
<Daisuke_Ido> the new k menu?
<Daisuke_Ido> !kickoff
<ubotu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<louieb39c> thanks.
<louieb39c> love the suse look, hate novell
<louieb39c> haha
<Daisuke_Ido> well, back to unpacking
<Daisuke_Ido> btw, edgy>feisty net upgrade worked great on the lappy
<sumit> eh kickoff looks too much like vista/xp start menu
<ppplll> /commands
<bobleny> Hey, could someone tell me where I can get help with this truecrypt?
<louieb39c> well I REALLY like their gnome setup
<louieb39c> not like I use menus anyway - its mostly terminal for me
<sumit> does anyone know if there is a GUI for xvncviewer's settings such as windows
<Goldwing> damn... i really like feisty, it even runs like a charm on my old laptop (celeron 700mhz/384mb ram)
<CatSoup> If I want 30GB of free space on my Windows hard drive to be formatted and have a dual boot installed, how do I do that?
<bobleny> ?
<sumit> also, how does one get beryl to function after intalling?
<LjL> didn't we have a Kubuntu specific upgrade page?
<LjL> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<Goldwing> Catsoup : first install windows, then install ubuntu
<CatSoup> Ok, now what GW?
<Goldwing> when you insert the ubunu CD, you can resize the windows partition
<louieb39c> ubotu sent me a link that helped me null. is that a bug or a feature?
<CatSoup> Yeah, i'm trying to but I'm afraid of erasing my windows part accidentally.
<Goldwing> resize it, and install ubuntu
<louieb39c> HAHAHHAHA (07:29:16 PM) ubotu: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Goldwing> CatSoup: ALLWAYS make a backup of your data
<CatSoup> I can't backup 300GB :(
<Goldwing> sjeez
<benkong2> hey all
<CatSoup> This is a storage drive that i'm installing onto.
<CatSoup> that has 30GB of free space on it, so i wanted to format the free space an install ubuntu.
<Goldwing> CatSoup: So, what happens when your drive crashes? then you lose everything
<benkong2> what does debconf failed to initialize frontend mean: happens in the terminal window when I apply updates.
<CatSoup> that's a different subject.
<Goldwing> CatSoup: well, it *should* work without a problem, but i can't and won't give any guarantees
<CatSoup> just resizing it?
<CatSoup> i have a mean game of STALKER going.
<CatSoup> don't wanna lose that =P
<Goldwing> CatSoup: is the 30gb unused space?? or unused partition size?
<sstchur> Daisuke_Ido: Are all of those GeForce cards nvidia?  Many of them as I'm searching online don't actually say nvidia
<CatSoup> unused space.
<Goldwing> well, if your data is important, then i wouldn't risk it
<CatSoup> Hmm. Could I use partition magic or something to take that 30GB and turn it into a seperate partition?
<Goldwing> YES!
<CatSoup> :)
<CatSoup> i think i'll try that.
<edavis10> sstchur: GeForce is a Brand of Nvidia
<Goldwing> still, if possible, make a backup of your MOST important data
<CatSoup> it's all video games and movies.
<CatSoup> nothing bittorrent can't fix.
<Goldwing> oooohhh
<Goldwing> sjeez
<CatSoup> i guess i'll just save the saved games.
<Goldwing> yea
<Goldwing> or save your profile
<Goldwing> most of the saved games are in there
<CatSoup> true.
<arthur_kalm> edavis10: I'm trying to get my 8800 GTS working
<CatSoup> i think i'll go do that
<Goldwing> :)
<CatSoup> thanks a bunch goldwing
<bobleny> ?
<bobleny> Hey, could someone tell me where I can get help with this truecrypt?
<Goldwing> y/w mate
<arthur_kalm> edavis10: I used to have the wfb loading error when X started
<Alonea> ok, just upgraded computer and so far noted that internet is wonky. I saw the new manager for internet and it could not connect, so I used the wlanasisstant and it worked fine, though I got kicked off within a few seconds.
<hyperspace> anyone know where the adept_manager log is?
<arthur_kalm> I've fixed that but now it says that it can't find /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
<Alonea> also can't get adept to load.
<edavis10> arthur_kalm: is that file there?  Are you running that kernel version?
<Goldwing> arthur_kalm:  nvidia.ko is a part of your videocard drivers
<arthur_kalm> edavis10: but I do have nvidia-xgl-new installed...
<arthur_kalm> edavis10: no there is no file like that...
<arthur_kalm> Goldwing: well I was thinking that too, but it wasn't included in nvidia-xgl-new... it's also not included in the NVIDIA driver from the nvidia website
<mtm8> How do I chroot into a loopback mount?
<Kosmonaut> Alonea: I guess that this could be your bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/78037
<arthur_kalm> If I do a locate on nvidia and grep for ko I get:
<arthur_kalm> /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/char/agp/nvidia-agp.ko
<arthur_kalm> /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia/nvidiafb.ko
<Goldwing> lemme check here
<mtm8> Anyone know?
<g35> hello does anyone know how to connect to a vnc server via xtightvncviewer when the vnc server is running on port 443? i try :443 but i get connection refused, and i know the server is up because i can telnet into it
<Alonea> Kosmonaut: dunno. I have to ndiswrapper my wifi card as it is. Has never worked out of the box
<Goldwing> strange, i don't have the nvidia.ko either, but i do have the nvidiafb.ko
<Goldwing> looks like the nvidia-glx drivers tried to link, but didn't instal
<Goldwing> l
<edavis10> arthur_kalm: I have the same .ko files as you but no nvidia.ko
<Alonea> is there a way to turn off i think its called Network manager now? is that the thing that was in the system try?
<louieb39c> I can only find kickoff for x86 - with the x86 libs should I be able to install it on x64?
<Alonea> nm, on that last question.
<Kosmonaut> Alonea: Not sure about *your* bug, nut is lookes like that there is a quit serius problem with k-networkmanager...I got 2 wifi cards and none if them are working with kWM since feisty
<Kosmonaut> Alonea: sooy 4 my english i m german
<Alonea> Kosmonaut: I just told it not to start up automatically. I like the wlanassisstant thing. has always worked fine for me.
<Goldwing> Kosmonaut : what chipset do they have"?
<Sanne> louieb39c: generally you can use 32 bit apps on 64 bit systems. You may have to install some supporting 32 bit libraries, though, some of them are in the repositories.
<Alonea> Kosmonaut: its ok.
<arthur_kalm> edavis10: and yours works? do you have an 8800 GTS though?
<Kosmonaut> Goldwing: an rtl8180 and a netgear wg511v2 ndiswrapped
<louieb39c> I have 32 bit libs - know what the command would be to have it not check the ark?
<arthur_kalm> Goldwing: any ideas? :P
<Goldwing> ndiswrapped.. eeeuww
<odin> halp - my konqueror file.. etc bar has vanished, so has my location toolbar
<edavis10> arthur_kalm: Mine works but I have a "GeForce 6200".
<Sanne> louieb39c: you mean to force the install? There is a way, lemme check (it's a bit hackish to do that, keep that in mind).
<Alonea> Goldwing: we do what we gotta do. Have been ndiswrapping for a long time now.
<Goldwing> louieb39c: lemme check something, if i'm correct then you don't need to ndiswrap the netgear
<louieb39c> HA I run linux - We all are hackers in a sense
<louieb39c> ....
<arthur_kalm> edavis10: hmm
<louieb39c> wrong person?
<Kosmonaut> Goldwing: my cards worked with dapper and edgy without problems
<louieb39c> I am not setting up wireless
<louieb39c> I am installing kickoff
<Goldwing> oh.. ok
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Sanne> louieb39c: heh. I mean, remember you did that, because you won't have a clean system anymore.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Goldwing> still why ndiswrap a wifi when you don'[t need to
<bobleny> Burn them ALL!!
<edavis10> arthur_kalm: what was the exact error X is giving you?
<bobleny> Burn them, burn them ALL!
<Kosmonaut> Goldwing: I use the opensource driver 4 my rtl8180
<louieb39c> ....kickoff...the suse KDE interpretation
<arthur_kalm> edavis10: I'm not sure b/c for some reason it wasn't saved in /var/log/X.log.0 :S
<bobleny> Hey, could someone tell me where I can get help with this truecrypt?
<arthur_kalm> edavis10: I can try to start again and write it out if that'll help?
<Alonea> now to pray video card driver goes on well. I thought they were going to put the fglrx and other stuff for the video cards in fiesty?
<louieb39c> haha oops mixed up some people
<louieb39c> that's why I was confused
<edavis10> arthur_kalm: sure, just the first error part.  I think it has an "EE"
<Kosmonaut> Alonea: what kind of ATI card do you have?
<arthur_kalm> edavis10: yep, brb
<Sanne> louieb39c: to install a deb file with wrong architecture, the parameter to dpkg is --force-architecture. So I guess you can install it with: dpkg -i --force-architecture name_of_deb.deb      Check yourself with "man dpkg"
<Alonea> Kosmonaut: Xpress 200. I use Envy to put them on since I have botched it twice before.
<louieb39c> thank you very much sanne
<kamex_> Envy rocks
<Alonea> envy is our friend!
<Sanne> louieb39c: yw :) (I hope it doesn't break anything...)
<louieb39c> HA well if so, Im sure I can uninstall
<Sanne> louieb39c: be brave ;)
<louieb39c> ha that's not the right term is it? uninstall
<louieb39c> remove?
<kamex> hehe
<Kosmonaut> Alonea: Well then good luck :-D
<Alonea> Kosmonaut: no errors so far.
<Goldwing> Kosmonaut: the netgear uses a R8180 chipset, and will work without ndiswrapper
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Ido: No, I really don't use beryl all that often ... only things I really, really liked were expose and zoom anyway ...
<hyperspace> ok the last line of /var/log/dist-upgrade reads: ERROR giving up on fetching after maximum retries (adept was @97% when i left office, had been for about half an hour)
<Alonea> brb. gotta restart
<Kosmonaut> Goldwing: Yes sure! I *am* using the OS driver 4 my rtl8180-card but KNM refuses to work with it
<hyperspace> sorry that was /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log
<Goldwing> hmm.. weard
<hyperspace> anyone have  a recommendation
* Goldwing hugs his Prism 2,5 chipset wifi cards
<Kosmonaut> Goldwing: what made me mad, was that KNM was working perfecty with dapper/edgy...but since the upgrade nomore cooperation, it seemms like it is a common bug.
<hyperspace> last entry in log is timestamped around an hour ago
<nosrednaekim> shees,,,, the fiesty mirrors are SLOW!
<hyperspace> can i kill adept?
<hyperspace> and restart from gui over ssh here?
<Goldwing> Kosmonaut: to be honest, this is my first time using ubuntu (i use fedora normally)
<hyperspace> i mean restart dist-upgrade from console after killing adept
<Goldwing> so i can't say anything about older versions
<arthur_kalm> edavis10: OK
<Kosmonaut> Goldwing: take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/78037 . There are so many dublicated bugreports there  :-S
<Kosmonaut> Goldwing: NP :-D
<arthur_kalm> edavis10: it says: FATAL: Could not open <nvidia.ko location>: No such file or diretory
<Kosmonaut> Goldwing: do you like it?
<arthur_kalm> edavis10: NVIDIA(0): Fialed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<Goldwing> Kosmonaut: yea, its the fist linux version that worked out of the box on this laptop
<Alonea> *pats Envy on the head* Good envy.
<Alonea> ok, I forgot where the wifidrivers that come with the kernel are put. I need to remove the bcm43xx wifi driver
<Goldwing> and i even made it look more like windows (i have to show this to clients)
<Kosmonaut> Goldwing: Cool  8-)
<louieb39c> goldwing - how?
<nosrednaekim> Alonea: just blacklist it
<Daisuke_Ido> Goldwing: screenshot?
<edavis10> arthur_kalm: was <nvidia location> the /lib/kernel ..... file from earlier?
<Goldwing> my RT2500-based card does not work out of the box. <--- HAH lets test this, i have a PCMCIA rt2500 card
<arthur_kalm> edavis10: yes
<Alonea> nosrednaekim: where do I do that?
<Goldwing> Daisuke_Ido:  one min
<louieb39c> I have tried to figure that one out for ever - I can only find Russian and Portuguese distros that look like windows
<Daisuke_Ido> ah!  good evening nosrednaekim
<Goldwing> should i disconnect, i just inserted the rt2500 card
<louieb39c> Goldwing - how did you make it "more like windows"?
<Goldwing> the card works here
<edavis10> arthur_kalm: My Xorg is trying to load from /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so
<Goldwing> louieb39c: removed the top-bar, moved everything to the bottom bar, added some programs
<Daisuke_Ido> top bar?  gnome?
<Goldwing> hold on, lemme make a screenshot
<arthur_kalm> edavis10: how do you check that?
<louieb39c> ahh...lol in a kubuntu irc
<arthur_kalm> edavis10: perhaps I should make a soft link but call it nvidia.ko?
<edavis10> arthur_kalm: in my Xorg logfile.  Do you have that file from my log?
<raz> What's a good Music file tagger/organizer? Preferably KDE
<Alonea> Oh! Is the shutdown problems fixed in fiesty? The ones in relation to fglrx and ati video cards?
<edavis10> arthur_kalm: I see no references to nvidia.ko in my logfile at all.
<arthur_kalm> edavis10: neither do I, I don't see any reference to anything nvidia in my log either
<arthur_kalm> erdavis10: i mean lowercase nvidia that is
<Daisuke_Ido> raz: just tagger or do you want massive media library capabilities?
<Daisuke_Ido> because amarok is awesome
<arthur_kalm> edavis10: what the log says is: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<arthur_kalm> Daisuke_Ido: amarok FTW :)
<raz> I want a program that'll retag and move these retagged files to a new folder and intelligently organize them
<arthur_kalm> raz: I use kid3 for that
<nosrednaekim> umm you need the nvidia-glx package
<arthur_kalm> raz: you can also try the gnome tagger...
<Kosmonaut> Goldwing: your card works with KNM?
<arthur_kalm> nosreadnaekim: I have nvidia-glx-new installed
<Alonea> what file do I blacklist modules in?
<raz> ill try kid3
<arthur_kalm> ii  nvidia-glx-new                             1.0.9755+2.6.20.5-15.20
<edavis10> arthur_kalm: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16699/ <- my logfile
<raz> Does this prog analyze and tag files?
<arthur_kalm> raz: it's very nice, just drag and drop files in and it'll take in the who directory
<raz> Can it scan directories?
<raz> My music is very disorganized
<Goldwing> Kosmonaut: screenshot showing my rt2500 card working http://www.net-care.nl/ubuntu.png
<edavis10> ii  nvidia-glx-new                             1.0.9755+2.6.20.5-15.20
<Ashex> !nvidia > me
<edavis10> arthur_kalm: Do you have `nvidia-kernel-common` installed also?
<Kosmonaut> Goldwing: Not Found
<Kosmonaut> The requested URL /ubuntu.png was not found on this server
<arthur_kalm> raz: no, the Ubuntu tagger does though
<Ashex> is there a restricted drivers applet in kubuntu?
<arthur_kalm> edavis10: yes
<Goldwing> hmm
<Goldwing> lemme check
<snikker> i can't see the window buttons (close, maximize, iconify) with beryl...
<raz> Is it Gnome, arthur?
<raz> I'm running KDE
<arthur_kalm> edavis10: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16700/
<arthur_kalm> raz: yes it's a GNOME app, let me see what it's called
<arthur_kalm> easytag
<arthur_kalm> is what it's called
<Goldwing> Kosmonaut: should work now
<arthur_kalm> raz: I believe, that's the name
<ubuntu_> how do you access another arddrive ina aother computer on ur network?
<arthur_kalm> ubuntu_: that depends on the network :P
<arthur_kalm> !easytag | raz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easytag - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kosmonaut> Goldwing: Well...it workes 4 u then. But it doesn t work here :$
<Kosmonaut> Goldwing: i mean the Nmanager
<arthur_kalm> raz: it actually automatically searches ur entire home directory for all ur music and then lets you tag it
<ubuntu_>  <arthur_kalm>umm im not sure wat network im installing this for a friend but let me ask
<Daisuke_Ido> easytag?
<arthur_kalm> ubuntu_: well if this is on a microsoft network you need Samba
<ubuntu_>  <arthur_kalm>what is samba?
<arthur_kalm> Daisuke_Ido: it's an music tagging software
<arthur_kalm> !samba | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Arwen> samba is a music tagging software??
* Arwen is very very confused
<ubuntu_>  <arthur_kalm>oh ok
<arthur_kalm> Arwen: lol, look at who I direct the comments to :P, easytag is a tagging software, samba is above :P
<edavis10> arthur_kalm: Did you run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" ?
<Kosmonaut> Goldwing: I guess I have to write a bug report to the Devs of networkmanager then :-)
<arthur_kalm> ubuntu_: I've never used it myself, but I'm sure that the wikis are good, it's used all the time
<Goldwing> Kosmonaut: i;m now starting networkmanager
<Goldwing> hold on
<Alonea> Arwen: you the one that hangs out in windows too?
<arthur_kalm> edavis10: no... but I did enable the nvidia driver by putting nvidia instead of nv...
<arthur_kalm> edavis10: lemmi try now
<Arwen> Alonea, I'm sure there's more than one person that hangs out of windows... even if that's not very safe
<Alonea> Arwen: ^__^ ##windows. the channel.
<Goldwing> Kosmonaut: hmm.. won;t even start here
<arthur_kalm> edavis10: yeah that's all it changes... hmm
<Goldwing> mark@ubuntu-laptop:~$ sudo NetworkManager
<Goldwing> mark@ubuntu-laptop:~$
<Goldwing> and that's it, nothing happens
<Alonea> well, I am going to test out the shutdown and see if it actually works now
<edavis10> arthur_kalm: is 'nvidia' showing up in your running modules?  (command: lsmod)
<teem0> I'm trying to install kubuntu on a ps3 and I can't seem to change the screen resolution from "Monitor & Display" in system settings. Is they something i can type in terminal/konsole to change the screen resolution. I'm using the release build 7.04 (Downloaded Yesterday).
<Gabz> Goldwing: shouldn't you be useing knetworkmanager ?
<arthur_kalm> edavis10: no, I can't load X when I attempt to start with the nvidia module... it crashes with that error from before...
<Kosmonaut> Goldwing: I m confused now. You said your wifi works and no it doesn t
<Arwen> teem0, adjust /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<arthur_kalm> edavis10: I'm going to try the softlink idea...
<Goldwing> Kosmonaut: the wifi works,
<Kosmonaut> Gabz: Gwing is on ubuntu
<Ashex> ewwww, 1024x768 res is killing me :/
<tmbg_> wheeee. upgrading to fiesty
<Goldwing> my mistake, i tried to start something that was allready running
<guga> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Kosmonaut> Goldwing: didn t you say that Nmanger doesn t start?
<arthur_kalm> edavis10: brb going to try it out.
<Goldwing> Kosmonaut: yea i said that, but that's because it was allready running in my task-bar
<edavis10> arthur_kalm: good luck
<Goldwing> (you can see that on the screenshot)
<Kosmonaut> Goldwing: hehe ok now i got it
<Goldwing> be back in a bit..
<teem0> Arwen, I'm new to this so do i type that in the terminal or modify the file (note i'm running the livecd)
<Arwen> teem0, modify the file
<teem0> Ok, I'll give it a shot thanks.
<arthur_kalm> edavis10: w0000000t
<arthur_kalm> edavis10: success
<arthur_kalm> edavis10: how do you do an action?
<edavis10> arthur_kalm: Great, what was the actual link you made?
<arthur_kalm> edavis10: in IRC that is
<arthur_kalm> err
<arthur_kalm> *does happy dance
<arthur_kalm> there
<louieb39c> WOW I don't know about you guys but I am getting computer jobs (Im 16) left and right from people that ask ME about linux instead of the other way around - MS, you better work on your PR
<arthur_kalm> edavis10: all I did was I linked /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia/nvidiafb.ko to /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
<arthur_kalm> louieb39c: great to hear :D
<Skrotffs> arthur_kalm: nvidiafb.ko and nvidia.ko are two different kernel modules
<Skrotffs> nvidiafb controls the framebuffer, while nvidia controls the accelerated graphics and 2d
<arthur_kalm> Skrotffs: well for some reason nvidia-glx-new didn't come with nvidia.ko and neither did the the driver that came from the nvidia site
<Skrotffs> Thats weird..
<arthur_kalm> Skrotffs:
<arthur_kalm> arthur@zeus:~/tmp/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1$ find -iname *nvidia*
<arthur_kalm> ./nvidia-installer
<Kosmonaut> in deed
<edavis10> arthur_kalm: It's wierd that mine works fine but I don't have a nvidia.ko there
<arthur_kalm> Skrotffs: yes it is... but now it works.. I'm not sure if I have acceleration yet, I'll give that a go in a second
<arthur_kalm> edavis10: I don't know, I guess cause it's a different card...
<Skrotffs> arthur_kalm: Just fire up glxgears
<Skrotffs> It should crash/not work..
<Skrotffs> Atleast if it tries to use nvidiafb.ko
<arthur_kalm> Skrotffs: works amazingly
<Skrotffs> wtf :o
<Skrotffs> lsmod | grep nvidia
<edavis10> 1200 fps in GLXgears
<arthur_kalm> Skrotffs: 114116 frames in 5.0 seconds = 22823.126 FPS
<arthur_kalm> ;)
<Ashex> !video > me
<Skrotffs> 23k FPS?! :D
<Arwen> !vudei
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vudei - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arthur_kalm> Skrotffs: yeah it's there nvidia is there
<Arwen> Skrotffs, hehe
<Skrotffs> okay
<Skrotffs> What sort of card do you have?
<arthur_kalm> Skrotffs: haha I have an 8800 GTS ;)
<Skrotffs> ahh
<Arwen> arthur_kalm, what card is that? o.O 8800GTX OC?
<arthur_kalm> 640 MB
<arthur_kalm> Arwen: lol only GTS :(
<Daisuke_Ido> 28746 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5749.149 FPS
<arthur_kalm> sorry guys I game a lot ;)
<edavis10> arthur_kalm: your video card has more RAM than my entire laptop.....
<arthur_kalm> I play Supreme Commander o_O
<arthur_kalm> edavis10: hahaha :D
* Arwen notes - 8800GTX SLI 768MB Over-clocked
<Arwen> :-)
<Skrotffs> I bet you dual-boot ;)
<arthur_kalm> edavis10: Supreme Commander is a very demanding game
<Arwen> 4798 frames in 5.0 seconds = 959.574 FPS - :-(
<arthur_kalm> Skrotffs: yes, but my Windows is essentially empty except for games
<arthur_kalm> Arwen: lol :P
<edavis10> arthur_kalm: Frozen Bubble is enough for me.
<Arwen> ATI Radeon X300SE...
<arthur_kalm> edavis10: lol
<Arwen> sucks no matter how you look at it
<arthur_kalm> btw, does anyone know how to enable the compiz that ubuntu comes with?
<Skrotffs> 18955 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3790.983 FPS
<Skrotffs> yay
<Skrotffs> nvidia geforce 4200ti or something
<Sanne> funny (Dapper here). locate nvidia.ko gives no result, 'modinfo nvidia' however gives me as filename: /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-amd64-k8/volatile/nvidia.ko  although there is no such file. Must be some wizardry at work...
<Arwen> arthur_kalm, prefs -> desktop effects
<arthur_kalm> Arwen: if it runs compiz stuff then ur set :P
<arthur_kalm> Arwen: where would this be in KDE?
<Arwen> arthur_kalm, hehe, everything but blur :-)
<Alethes> is there any hope if I've managed to get broken packages when trying to update to feisty?
<Arwen> arthur_kalm, oh... hmm... kde...
<Arwen> no ide
<Arwen> idea*
<Daisuke_Ido> it's not preinstalled in kde
<arthur_kalm> Daisuke_Ido: well it's installed, dpkg -l tells me so...
<arthur_kalm> Diasuke_Ido, I guess just run it...
<arthur_kalm> hmm that didn't work :P
<Arwen> arthur_kalm, err... yeah, try "compiz --replace --force-nvidia"
<Arwen> dunno, I'm using beryl parameters so shoot me
<en1gma> hi all
<arthur_kalm> Arwen: yay :)
<arthur_kalm> Arwen: it works :)
<Arwen> arthur_kalm, eh? it worked?
<en1gma> i just installed kubuntu on another system (from the cd installer) and i set both root password and user password) in the installer and i can su (it asks for pass for root) and the one i entered when i installed isnt working
<en1gma> kubuntu 7.04
<arthur_kalm> Arwen: yeah... hmm
<Arwen> arthur_kalm, hehe, problems?
<arthur_kalm> Arwen: well, it doesn't have beryl-manager :P
<Arwen> LOL
<Arwen> go install beryl then :-)
<dsmith> heh
<Arwen> beryl > compiz
<arthur_kalm> Arwen: guess it's back to Beryl.. but Beryl has been so unstable lately :(
<en1gma> can someone help me out here
<en1gma> i need to get root to install some apps
<arthur_kalm> Arwen: yeah well their getting back together
<Arwen> arthur_kalm, I dunno about that, I just wonder when the official repositories are gonna get fixed..
<Daisuke_Ido> en1gma: no you don't.
<arthur_kalm> edavis10: thank you so much for your help :)
<en1gma> i enetered a root and user pass when i installed kubuntu and the su one isnt letting me be root
<Daisuke_Ido> oi
<arthur_kalm> Arwen: yeah it's a real pain, and I have no idea how thier progressing...
<arthur_kalm> *they're
<dsmith> beryl doing good for me
<Daisuke_Ido> there's a reason ubuntu doesn't install with a root account
<Arwen> uh huh, they need to update their libwnck.... that's driving me nuts
<Daisuke_Ido> you use sudo
<Alethes> anybody know how I might downgrade packages with apt-get?
<arthur_kalm> Arwin: it's been a while and I haven't heard how the merge is going...
<en1gma> when i type "su" it asks me for pass (and the one i entered at install time isnt working)
<Daisuke_Ido> en1gma: try using "sudo" and your user pass
<Alethes> en1gma: sudo
<Alethes> or sudo -s if you need a root shell
<Arwen> en1gma, try "sudo -s" and then your password
<en1gma> when i start adept it asks me for pass
<en1gma> i want to enter iot
<Alethes> use your own
<Arwen> !rootsudo | en1gma
<ubotu> en1gma: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Daisuke_Ido> enter YOUR pass
<en1gma> when i start k3b it asks me for pass
<Daisuke_Ido> ...the heck?
<en1gma> i dont want to run it from console
<en1gma> i want to enter it when an app asks for it
<Arwen> ...speaking of support nightmares...
<Arwen> en1gma, THEN ENTER YOUR OWN PASSWORD, LISTEN!
<en1gma> i did enter it at install time
<dsmith> lol
<en1gma> when kubuntu installer asked me
<en1gma> the user password works fine
<en1gma> the root password is not working
* Daisuke_Ido clenches his fist
<Daisuke_Ido> there is no root account
<Daisuke_Ido> are you following"?
<Arwen> en1gma, use your USER password to get ROOT - it's VERY SIMPLE
<dsmith> Listen to arwen
<dsmith> Arwen, 'cuse me
<en1gma> what was the root password i entered in the kubuntu installer then
<en1gma> if its not for root
<Kosmonaut> en1gma: you first uder is root
* Goldwing is back
<Arwen> we don't know and we don't care...
<Daisuke_Ido> en1gma: you didn't enter a root password, the installer never asks for a root password
<Kosmonaut> en1gma: user i ment
<en1gma> i gave it 2 passwords
<dsmith> arwen: haah
<Daisuke_Ido> Kosmonaut: false information.
<en1gma> 2 different passwords
<Daisuke_Ido> en1gma: then YOU screwed right the **** up.
<en1gma> it accepted it
<en1gma> and installed
<dsmith> the first one is a backdoor to your 'buntu box, so we can hack all your warez..
<dsmith> :P
<Daisuke_Ido> now i need a cigarette worse than anyone can imagine
<Kosmonaut> Daisuke_Ido: :$
<Arwen> dsmith, linux warez? omg...
<dsmith> hahah
<en1gma> i just want to know why the one i entered for the master acct be it root or admin isnt working....the one for the user acct is
<Goldwing> dsmith: shhhhhtttt!!!! don't tell him untill i'm done donwloading the Matrix trilogy from him
<arthur_kalm> oh man, compiz still has so many bugs that Beryl fixed so long ago :(
<dsmith> ok man....shhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Goldwing> herhehehehe
<dsmith> ..its on the downlow..
<Daisuke_Ido> Kosmonaut: not completely wrong, but the first user is aded to the admin group and can use sudo
<Arwen> arthur_kalm, and beryl has burning windows :-)
<Daisuke_Ido> it's not a full root account as such
<arthur_kalm> Arwen: hehe true, but I use the gliding effect :P
<Arwen> arthur_kalm, lol, I just use the fade effect
<Daisuke_Ido> i actually dropped beryl
<Arwen> which glide do you use?
<zerothis> my notebook will not recover from sleep, nor will it hybernate
<en1gma> which user is the one i entered that first password for
<dsmith> ...the electric glide
<Daisuke_Ido> it's a nice demo to show people the eye candy
<en1gma> im logged in with the "user" acct fine
<arthur_kalm> Arwen: electric glide o_O
<arthur_kalm> Arwen: didn't know that existed
<Arwen> arthur_kalm, lol
<en1gma> the 1st password what acct is that one
<Daisuke_Ido> en1gma: username "user"?
<Goldwing> zerothis: i have that problem too, especially when i'm completely pissed drunk
<Arwen> arthur_kalm, glide 1 or glide 2?
<en1gma> user = my name
<Sanne> en1gma: please read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<arthur_kalm> Daosile_Ido: I don't know, I use it all the time and I find myself unproductive without it
<Daisuke_Ido> no, no, i can't do this.
<en1gma> i understand that i have to create a root passwrd
<acetoxy> Is there some kind of firewall installed by default in Kubuntu?
<arthur_kalm> Arwen: I use one for creating and the other for closing so it glides in and then out
<Daisuke_Ido> arthur_kalm: it all depends on how much "bling" you use
<stdin> !firewall | acetoxy
<ubotu> acetoxy: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Arwen> arthur_kalm, hehe, I used to do that, but it wasn't smooth enough on X300 :-(
<en1gma> what i want to know is why the installer is asking for the root/admin 1st password if we dont use it
* Arwen wants an Intel card... very stable and very well supported
<acetoxy> stdin: Thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> did you install from the live cd?
<en1gma> yes
<acetoxy> I'm having some problems. When I listen to a port, let's say 1234, it takes up to 10 seconds to connect to that port from another computer
<arthur_kalm> Daisuke_Ido: almost all of it :P, scale is very useful, I use the plane plugin, or whatever it's called now
<Daisuke_Ido> it doesn't ask for a root password
<acetoxy> I have no idea why
<arthur_kalm> Daisuke_Ido: groups, etc
* dsmith chowns down on some shrimp fried rice...yumm yummm
<en1gma> i gave it 2 passwords 1 for a root/admin and one for the user acct
<Daisuke_Ido> and i KNOW it doesn't ask for a root password, because i've installed it on two machines today
<Arwen> quick survey - ati, nvidia, or intel?
<dsmith> Nvidia
<arthur_kalm> Arwen: lol? the ATi card is better
<Daisuke_Ido> are you even using ubuntu?
<louieb39c> lol
<en1gma> that what is the "first" password for
<arthur_kalm> Arwen: btw how do you do that action thing?
<Arwen> arthur_kalm, no, Intel would be faster
<Arwen> arthur_kalm, that action thing?
<Daisuke_Ido> arthur_kalm: /me
<arthur_kalm> Daisuke_Ido, thank you :)
* Daisuke_Ido shakes with rage
* arthur_kalm says hello, world :)
* Arwen stabs arthur_kalm 
<arthur_kalm> :'(
<louieb39c> VIOLENCE!
* arthur_kalm runs away
* dsmith checks out all the action
<Arwen> actually, the X3000 series chips that Intel's building into the 965 are pretty good
<Daisuke_Ido> i know violence isn't the answer, i got it wrong on purpose
<arthur_kalm> Arwen: ah
* Goldwing starts to record it on his cam.. youtube baby... youtube
<Arwen> shader 4, gl 2.1, dx 9/10, 667MHz, 384M shared
<Kosmonaut> en1gma: you have created  user Nr1  that has sometime root rights when you do something with "sudo". The second user you have created is just user. Only user 1 can install things.Take  a look at ; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<arthur_kalm> hmm does anyone know if AIGLX still gets the black window bug on nVidia cards?
<Arwen> arthur_kalm, yes
<arthur_kalm> or maybe I should go to $gnome-effects
<arthur_kalm> *#
<Hasta-La-Vista> did for me last night
<Arwen> you have an 8800 don't you? that shouldn't be a problem....
<louieb39c> I have to admit - irc is more fun than real life. is it bad that only the top part of my body is tan...from my CRT?
<arthur_kalm> Arwen: it does o_O
<Hasta-La-Vista> lol louie
<Goldwing> louieb39c:  ROFL
<arthur_kalm> Arwen: actually that's a lie, it's still a problem even on the 8800 GTS
<Arwen> HAHA
<Arwen> not a problem on Intel :-)
<arthur_kalm> Arwen: it's most likely a Beryl bug
<Crius> does anyone know why my sound isnt as loud on kubuntu as it is on windows?
<arthur_kalm> Arwen: really? that's sad, well back to XGL it is :P
<Arwen> arthur_kalm, the black window? no, it's an issue with out-of-mem in the drivers
<louieb39c> the truth isn't THAT funny :(
<arthur_kalm> Arwen: how can it possibly run out of 640 mb? o_O
<Goldwing> louieb39c: i have the perfect solution, get a laptop, and use IRC on the beach
<Arwen> arthur_kalm, 16x AA at 1920x1080? :-)
<Arwen> with water + advanced motion blur?
<Kosmonaut> en1gma: so far so (un)clear
<Kosmonaut> ?
<zerothis> Crius: Actually, I have the opposite problem. Winows is hardly audable, linux sounds blast too loud even at the lowset setting
<arthur_kalm> Arwen: lol, OK perhaps, well not advanced blur.. but OK
<arthur_kalm> Arwen: I see ur point :P
<louieb39c> maybe I should get one of those solar powered, crank 100 dollar laptops for the poor of Africa. Or better yet - buy and bulk and sell here!
<arthur_kalm> has anyone run XGL with Blender before though?
<en1gma> i have an ati tv card that uses the bttv module....i want to use kdetv...the computer i just installed kubutu to has no net....i have a usb stick on this computer...where can i dload that packages
<arthur_kalm> I tried that and it crashed pretty badly
<Crius> strange..
<Goldwing> louieb39c: yea good idea, they have linux pre-installed
<Arwen> arthur_kalm, I wouldn't use XGL if you paid me to :-)
<zblach> hey all
<Hasta-La-Vista> louieb39c: did you read aboutr M$ and the $3 office package?
<louieb39c> lol lol lol - no I havnt
<arthur_kalm> Arwen: really? what do you use with ur ATi card? o_O
<louieb39c> link?
<Hasta-La-Vista> one sec
<zblach> quick question. it's not strictly ubuntu related, but i need some advice.
<mharrall> has any ony had any had any luck installing nvidia drivers for te go 440 on 7.04 kubuntu
<Arwen> arthur_kalm, aiglx......
<arthur_kalm> Arwen: and I'm not really sure why people hate XGL so much, I think it's the most stable one...
<en1gma> is kdetv or bttv on the kubuntu install cd (7.04)?
<Arwen> you couldn't pay me to use fglrx either
<louieb39c> you couldn't pay me to use Vista
<zblach> i got vista for free, and i'm not using it
<arthur_kalm> Arwen: ahh, ur not using the ATi drivers
<arthur_kalm> I see
<Hasta-La-Vista> louieb39c: http://blogs.zdnet.com/BTL/?p=4877
<Goldwing> louieb39c: hmm... i'm using vista, the DELL version of vista on a non-dell computer
<louieb39c> I played with the betas in a VM just so I can help my customers and get a true opinion on it..
<louieb39c> thanks
<zblach> at any rate, i've some AVIs to shrink. any ideas?
<Arwen> arthur_kalm, xgl has all kinds of dpi issues :-\
<Graham> en1gma: I don't think they are, but I'm sure you can download the packages from the ubuntu site and install them. I'm assuming you have a way of getting files onto the computer even though it directly doesn't have TV.
<Arwen> zblach, don't do it, they'll look shitty
<zblach> Arwen: i know
<Arwen> hmm? then try mencoder or transcode
<en1gma> Graham thanks
<en1gma> checking now
<zerothis> i'd agree to use vista for the right amount of cash if there was some fine print that only required me to do so once
<zblach> i need to squeeze 200 mb total out of 26 files
<louieb39c> its amazing how much money I am making off of MSs mistake. is it worse than MS bob?! may just be
<arthur_kalm> Arwen: oh it does, hmm well I can try AIGLX again, but the last time I ran off the nVidia car when I would start getting black windows it would lock my system up. The I started to have that problem with XGL :(
<zblach> stupid 4.7G = 4.4G
<Graham> en1gma: Here, make sure you have all those dependancies. http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/kde/kdetv
<Goldwing> zerothis: i have to use vista, clients are using it and i have to know everything about it
<Arwen> zblach, um, gzip? sounds stupid, but with avi overhead, you can get a few M per file
<louieb39c> haha Im scared to read the article for I may miss the excitement of the room!
<en1gma> it just wants to let me dload the iso
<en1gma> where are packages at
<zblach> i was considering it, but there's a chance windows users'll come across this CD
<Goldwing> zerothis: and get this, i have a official license of vista, but i'm using a warezed version
<Graham> What do you mean?
<Graham> What ISO?
<en1gma> and is bttv built in the 7.04 kernel?
<zblach> perhaps I could trim out the first 30 seconds or so?
<louieb39c> I give k/ubuntu CDs away for holloween
<Arwen> zblach, huh, try kino then
<en1gma> it wants to let me dlaod kubuntu/ububntu isos
<zblach> louieb39c: i give away kubuntu CDS for christmas
<zblach> kino?
<louieb39c> wow I didn't think of that one
<Graham> The kdetv packages are at the bottom of the page, select your system type i386 or AMD 64
<Arwen> zblach, I suggest backing up to a hard drive?
<Hasta-La-Vista> louieb39c: #microcrap
<Arwen> !kino
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kino - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Iguana> salve a tutti
<Arwen> ....
<Arwen> zblach, kino is a video editor, have fun
<zblach> they're on an external drive, but i'm not trusting that to others
<zblach> ok. thanks
<louieb39c> wow a tutti.
<zerothis> Goldwing: Right now I tell clients I consult on linux for 15/hr but windows is 60/hr and I probably can't help any with windows.
<intelikey> <louieb39c> I give k/ubuntu CDs away for holloween <<< now that's a dirty trick....       :)
<Graham> en1gma: Are you using i386?
<en1gma> yea
<louieb39c> the best part was - I put my card in the case and got LOTS of customers
<the_hammer> is the new kubuntu suppose to be kde4?
<Graham> intelikey: That's awefully nice of you.
<en1gma> i dont see the page your talking bout
<Graham> en1gma: Download this: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kdetv/kdetv_0.8.9-1_i386.deb
<mharrall> i have Nvidia go 440 and kubuntu 7.04 any tips since i can not change init to 3 to install the nvidia drivers
<Goldwing> zerothis:  then you are cheap, i charge 120/hr for linux and 150/hr for windows
<en1gma> thanks
<Graham> The .deb file, it's the debian package.
<Graham> Not a problem my good sir.
<Arwen> the_hammer, no, but there will be a plan to incorporate kde4 when it's available
<the_hammer> because i see it in the synaptic?
<arthur_kalm> hmm well that's enough hacking for today :P
<intelikey> Graham it's part of my plot to over throw ubuntu
<arthur_kalm> off to play supcom
<the_hammer> seems to be installing ok
<Arwen> the_hammer, those are actually placeholders
<arthur_kalm> thanks for all the help everyone :)
<zerothis> Goldwing: well, i don't know that much, plus its just a hobby, not my job
<Graham> Gnome is a bit shit like yeah.
<Arwen> the_hammer, they aren't actually kde4
<the_hammer> ok
<Graham> mharrall: Install it through the package manager, much eaiser.
<zerothis> charging is bassically a way to get people off my back
<mharrall> while in kde
<Arwen> the_hammer, or, they are KDE4, but they're incomplete - KDE4 is not yet released
<the_hammer> ok
<Graham> mharrall: Yeah, through Adept.
<Arwen> the ones there are a development snapshot that *doesn't work*
<the_hammer> im getting rid of them
<Graham> intelikey: You might be interested in the site I'm hoping to setup.
<mharrall> hum ok
<Goldwing> zerothis: it's my job, and i've have most of the MCS*'s and a couple of SCO and HP-UX diplomas
<zblach> Arwen: thanks. I'll give kino a shot.
<pingveno> I'm having a tad bit of a problem upgrading. The installation stopped at the cvs package. Now whenever I try to install cvs it freezes my computer.
<louieb39c> if I have kubuntu installed and I throw in another HDD...can I setup software raid or must I reformat?
<zerothis> I ussually buy a ligit copy of all my microsoft product but end up using a warez copy to avoid all the propriatary crap
<Arwen> zblach, out of curiosity, what are you backing up? :-)
<intelikey> Graham idk  but if you are starting a procrastanation club i'll get back to you later on that...
<pingveno> I get odd errors on the virtual console, so I think it might be a filesystem problem.
<Graham> intelikey: I looked that up on Wikipedia the otherday... and I've forgotten what it is.
<Goldwing> zerothis: same here, i don't want M$ to see what i'm using, so i do buy the stuff, but use the same versions i buy warezed
<Goldwing> that way i'm still legal
<intelikey> putting things off,   dragging your feet.
<apus> my left speaking randomly stops working, its not a hardware issue
<zblach> Arwen: Arrested Development - Season 1
<Arwen> LOL
<louieb39c> if its not oss I don't use it
* Arwen will say no more
<NDP-Linux> Hey all, I just upgraded from Edgy to Fiesty and I'm trying to find Beyrl in Synaptic and I can't. Can someone give me some help?
<Arwen> louieb39c, must be a small small world you live in... proprietary is a fact of life
<louieb39c> I used to be a gamer and now IM not anymore. hence the reason I want to get a ps3 and throw gentoo on it
<Graham> mharrall: Install nvidia-glx through Adept or run "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" and you'll be sorted.
<Arwen> NDP-Linux, it's in universe
<louieb39c> its bad enough I have to use proprietary nvidia drivers
<Daisuke_Ido> NDP-Linux: beryl, in universe
<Goldwing> louieb39c: well the way vista is now, it should be oss
<Arwen> louieb39c, you don't *have* to, you could use nv
<Gabz> louieb39c: gentoo PS3 .... you ask for pain don't you
<Graham> intelikey: Basicly it was going to be a website promoting Linux, sort of a newsbies guide to Linux and why they should use it.
<intelikey> i wonder why invidia driver wont work for me...
<louieb39c> I found some binaries for gentoo ported just for the ps3
<louieb39c> not that hard
<Arwen> binary + gentoo = fail
<louieb39c> and I a really do like getting my hands dirty in linux
<Graham> intelikey: Maybe you need the legacy driver. I use it because my cards so FECKING OLD!
<Arwen> gentoo is supposed to be from source...
<teem0> anyone here installed kubuntu on ps3 ?
<intelikey> Graham hmmmm not a bad idea.   (site)
<Arwen> teem0, nope, the PS3 is a flop :-)
<louieb39c> yea but its ported since every single ps3 is the same
<intelikey> Graham yes it is legacy
<intelikey> Graham but wont work
<Graham> Then nvidia-glx-legacy
<louieb39c> the thing that bugs me is the fact it runs on a hypervisor
<Graham> What won't work?
<louieb39c> otherwise I would get one
<teem0> yeah I cant get the ported one to install,
<zerothis> well, i don't want to boot my computer in a hurry to do something and suddenly XP discovers my hard drive was changed 6 monthes ago and says I must actvate my copy of XP to continue
<intelikey> Graham the nvidia driver.
<DaveTheAve> Can someone please help me with a sound card issue? It worked with 6.10 but not in Festy.
<jtt> intelikey, apt-get upgrade  performs zero work, have there really been zero updates since the release?
<Graham> What like... it doesn't start?
<NDP-Linux> Arwen: In edgy universe? I'm not seeing a feisty universe in the repositories.
<DaveTheAve> Nothing can be heard
<louieb39c> lol muted?
<DaveTheAve> Nope
<apus> DaveTheAve: do you have onbaord sound and a sound card?
<Goldwing> zerothis: magic words, "corp keys"
<Graham> intelikey: Also we were gona have a Linux shop, some merch and stuff, I need money.
<intelikey> jtt apt-get update  then apt-get upgrade     nothing new until you update the database
<DaveTheAve> Laptop... Toshiba Sat. A135
<BeauJeste> I have a problem with getting X to run after boot
<DaveTheAve> Intel soundcard... internal
<Graham> Know where I can buy large ammounts of tux dolls?
<Goldwing> tux dolls????
<intelikey> Graham china
<jtt> intelikey, did both still not work from upgrade let me try again
<louieb39c> do I have to reformat if I want to add software raid?
<apus> BeauJeste: At wait point during Xbooting does it fail
<teem0> when  using the kboot and the livecd version of 7.04 can i type something (instead of just pressing enter) to make it start the installer instead of loading the live session
<intelikey> jtt then i guess not
<Goldwing> you mean those fluffy pinguins?
<BeauJeste> when i boot X does not start and i end up at the command line
<Graham> intelikey: Seriously.
<intelikey> yeah
<apus> DaveTheAve: please type my name when answering so I can see it in chat, open up the kmix and see if the correct card name is listed
<Graham> My brother had a bunch of tux dolls sort of rubbery foam and had IBM printed on the front.
<DaveTheAve> apus h/o
<louieb39c> grahamL lol
<BeauJeste> if i then do startx I get "API MISMATCH the nvidia kernel module has ver 1.0-7184 but the X mod has ver 1.0-9755
<Graham> Yeah but he uses Windows the traitor...
<zerothis> so is it possible i can get sleep and hybernate to work?
<DaveTheAve> aups I beleave it reads HDA Intel
<intelikey> nerf penguins for every body
<jtt> intelikey, when update has several entries  Get 1 another Get 2  etc. what do those mean
<apus> DaveTheAve: Those are my only thought, nothing obviously wrong sorry
<BeauJeste> and then if i manually install the NVIDIA drivers i can do a startx do bring up the display manager
<BeauJeste> which works until my next reboot
<intelikey> jtt one for each repo in your sources.list
<DaveTheAve> aups but i can't even turn up the volume or anything.... the volume control woun't go past 10%
<intelikey> jtt 14 in mine
<apus> BeauJeste: It sounds like you need to edit your xorg file, I don't know enough to comfortably tell you how
* Goldwing is off to bed, laterz all
<Jack3> i just tried to burn the kubuntu disc and it is 694MB and nero says my cd has 654MB space?
<Graham> intelikey: How awesome would it be to have nerf penguins.
<jtt> intelikey, does that mean 14 updates can be downloaded
<BeauJeste> sounds to me like i need to install the right nvidia drivers from apt
<louieb39c> not just any penguins - just tux!
<Graham> Shoot people with penguins like WHAT THE <PG>?
<BeauJeste> apus, sounds to me like i need to install the right nvidia drivers from apt
<apus> BeauJeste: It sounds like you are, but xorg isn't using the right one when you boot
<louieb39c> maybe we should start a donation site like for tux500!
<intelikey> jtt no.   that means there are 14 databases to load into your full list database
<apus> BeauJeste: you could always try removing and installing them
<apus> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jtt> intelikey, ah, ok i see thanks
<Graham> intelikey: You can help out if you want :)
<intelikey> jtt np
<BeauJeste> apus, i am installing them using the NVIDIA download and doing a sudo sh ./NVIDIA
<apus> BeauJeste: did you have a problem with the normal download method?
<BeauJeste> apus, how would i uninstall them
<Pollywog> !x11vnc > pollywog
<zerothis> i thought feisty included NVIDIA and ATI propriatary drivers
<DaveTheAve> Can someone please help me with a no-sound issue?
<BeauJeste> apus, no, i upgraded from edgy with the same problem
<louieb39c> I (stupidly) payed for madriva, it came with cedega - think its possible I can take the rpm from the disk and get it to run in ubuntu?
<BeauJeste> probably does, but this was an upgrade not a fresh install
<louieb39c> with it as a loki :(
<teem0> When  using the kboot and the livecd desktop version can I type something (instead of just pressing enter) to start the installer instead of loading the live session.
<Pollywog> you could try alien to make it a deb
<zerothis> louieb39c: try alie
<zerothis> n
<apus> BeauJeste: sudo apt-get remove packagename to uninstal
<Pollywog> install the alient package louieb39c
<apus> !retricted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about retricted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<louieb39c> well do you guys think I will make the dependencies?
<Pollywog> alien
<scuzzlebutt> hello i need help with installing hamachi on fiesty fawn, can someone from this room help me?
<Graham> louieb39c: If it's a seperate RPM then yes, but you'd need to use alien to convert it to a .deb file
<BeauJeste> ubotu, i have followed that link and done those things https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto but it is still broken, i suspect i will have to unistall somehow
<Pollywog> louieb39c: did you get a Cedega membership?
<Pollywog> if so you can just download a deb
<apus> BeauJeste: ubotu is a bot :P, you've used the restricted package?
<BeauJeste> apus but the original nvidia install was not done through apt
<en1gma> is there another mirror besides this one? http://mirrors.kernel.org/
<BeauJeste> i am not sure
<louieb39c> Pollywog: it seems to me that I didn't need one - I just used the user name I made for mandriva and it allowed me to use it in mandriva...but if I go to the site - it says I have to pay
<zerothis> I find I need to mannually install some dependacies about 25% of the time that i use alien
<Graham> !at all
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about at all - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Graham> Bot abuse!
<scuzzlebutt> well i guess i must be in the wrong room, tks anyways L8trz
<apus> BeauJeste: i would try removing whatever has been installed as far as nvidia drivers, then follow the site for restricted package
<intelikey> zerothis alien    yuch
<Pollywog> louieb39c: yes you have to pay but if you got a rpm from Mandriva, use alient to make a deb from it
<Pollywog> alien
<louieb39c> thanks
<Graham> louieb39c: You pirate you... :P
<BeauJeste> apus i have the proprietary drivers for devices checked
<louieb39c> na its on the disk! I SWEAR
<louieb39c> haha I tried to pirate it and the account didn't work ;)
<Pollywog> install alient and then 'sudo alien packagename.rpm
<g35> hello, how do i install and view which drivers are installed
<Pollywog> install alient and then 'sudo alien packagename.rpm'
<apus> BeauJeste: sounds right, now just remove whatever package you installed in edgy
<BeauJeste> apus and i agree i am just not sure how to unistall the nvidia stuff that was not installed by apt
<Graham> The .deb that gets generated will be placed in your home directory BTW.
<zerothis> intelikey: i try to compile from source before i try alien
<louieb39c> I wonder what is different about the rpm from mandriva that makes the account work
<louieb39c> hmn..
<apus> BeauJeste: neither am I, I've only used this for 3 days !
<Pollywog> you can't compile cedega
<en1gma> http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/ <<<<<<<< ==== SLOW
<en1gma> is there another server
<Graham> I love alien, helped me install loads of stuff.
<louieb39c> polly: not even from their CVS?
<apus> BeauJeste: but now you can ask a new question "can someone help me remove a package"
<Pollywog> louieb39c: okay maybe from their cvs
<russiane39_> Hi
<Graham> en1gma: Try any of these love.
<Graham> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Funiverse%2Fk%2Fkdetv%2Fkdetv_0.8.9-1_i386.deb&md5sum=fd3b3c519301bef4714e7b0e7063532d&arch=i386&type=main
* BeauJeste laughs
<russiane39_> Where is Restricted devices manager in 7.04 ?
<louieb39c> polly: think their cvs will need an account..?
<zerothis> Pollywog: exactly why i used alien to install Yahoo Messenger for UNIX
<Pollywog> but the prepackaged debs and rpm's are better because they have some files that are proprietary and you might need them
<BeauJeste> apus the thing is its not a package
<russiane39_> Can't switch to nv xorg module
<intelikey> Graham ever hear of   "tinyurl.com"
<apus> BeauJeste: I've told you everything I can
<russiane39_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<DaveTheAve> Can someone please help me with a sound card issue? It might be just a sound driver update issue!
<Graham> I'm not using some other site just to paste ONE SMEGGING URL!
<russiane39_> Here I found that I need to use Restricted device manager
<russiane39_> but can't find it in fresh installed Kubuntu 7.04
<en1gma> Graham i need other libs to go with that
<Graham> DaveTheAve: I'm afraid nobody can Dave.
<en1gma> not just that pkg anymor
<Graham> Then download them too.
<en1gma> it wont let me in
<en1gma> that link you just gave
<jamie> DaveTheAve: what is the problem?
<Graham> What the fuck do you mean it won't let you in?
<Graham> It's a smegging link.
<Pollywog> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<en1gma> md5 sum error when i take it off
<russiane39_> Anyone knows where Restricted device manager in Kubuntu ?
<Graham> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/kde/kdetv
<BeauJeste> yes, and thanks apus
<DaveTheAve> Jamie: I'm having an issue with my sound card... I believe it's a HDA Intel.... and no it's NOT Muted
<intelikey> DaveTheAve cat /proc/asound/cards
<Graham> Scroll to the bottom, where it says Download, under Architecture select i386.
<DaveTheAve> Intelikey:
<DaveTheAve>  0 [Intel          ] : HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<DaveTheAve>                       HDA Intel at 0xdc440000 irq 22
<intelikey> DaveTheAve ok what is the issue
<en1gma> k got it thanks
<DaveTheAve> I get NO sound
<DaveTheAve> and it's not muted
<zerothis> i never thought 'family friendly' was a good phrase to discourage bad language. after all, most kids first hear cursewords from their parents
<russiane39_> Anyone
<russiane39_> Where that Restricted Devices manager ?
<Graham> Swearing is bollocks IMO, it's just covering stuff, but it's become more than that, words are taboo dispite their meaning.
<Graham> For example, why is it anymore socially exceptable to say feces than to say shit?
<apus> graham so true
<intelikey> DaveTheAve turn the volume down and do    cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp         then slowly raise the volume to see if it's producing white noise
<Graham> It's the same thing!
<apus> graham: ever heard of a show called bullshit
<Iwonder|too> good point Graham
<intelikey> DaveTheAve the control C to stop that. ^
<Graham> Yeah... I loved that episode about PETA.
<DaveTheAve> Intelikey: bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<Graham> Though we don't get it in the UK It was on YouTube
<apus> graham: have you seen the one about swearing?
<Graham> No.
<apus> Graham: you should attempt to, its exactly what your saying
<intelikey> DaveTheAve ok in kmenu > system settings > sound
<g35> hello where can i find video drivers for my intel 945g on board video card
<intelikey> DaveTheAve stop the sound server and try again.
<DaveTheAve> k
<jamie> davetheave: try killing the process artsd then trying again
<Graham> I mean, I swear but I don't do it over the top to offend people. I've never said cunt next to a little kid or anything.
<intelikey> jamie if you want this on it's all yours.   but don't start and then bail on him.
<DaveTheAve> Intelikey: no change
<DaveTheAve> Jamie: As with Intelikey no change
<louieb39c> this is interesting - even in the x64 folder on the mandriava disk the rpm for cedega is x32
<louieb39c> oops x86
<intelikey> DaveTheAve hmmm ok.   lets see what jamie comes up with.
<blblme> feisty-dvd-i386.iso.torrent  ....
<Whiz2> anyone here know anything about the exim4 MTA?
<jamie> davetheave: in the hardware tab of the sound settings, what is the device set to?
<lordhelmet> hey all...upgraded to feisty and my shutdown/restart options aren't available on the kde menu. i'm using gdm + kde
<lordhelmet> any ideas
<louieb39c> any way I can install the x86 rpm package with alien on an x64 system..I don't see in the man file anything about a force arch
<DaveTheAve> Jamie: Auto but I ran through 'em all already with no lick
<LeeJunFan> lordhelmet: it's because you're using gdm
<DaveTheAve> luck*
<lordhelmet> it worked in dapper and edgy though
<LeeJunFan> lordhelmet: hrm, I've never had it work on any linux distro in the past 10 years. So I always just assumed it just plain didn't work with gdm.
<Graham> apus: I wana buy that show on DVD or something. Infact, I'll go torrent seeking.
<Whiz2> Someone yesterday advised that i should install the exim4 package, but never gave me any ideas on how to check the mail on my server
<stoft> LeeJunFan: works here, but I'm still on edgy. before edgy it didn't work.
<DaveTheAve> Jamie: And I got that white noise program to work but I'm not getting anything reguardless of Kmix settings
<lordhelmet> yeah only after went away did i realize it wasn't supposed to work
<jamie> ok, so you got whitenoise working, but what else isnt playing?
<DaveTheAve> Jamie: No... white noise program is running... but no noise is heard.
<jamie> DaveTheAve: ok.. are there different sockets at the back of your computer you can plug the speakers into?
<DaveTheAve> Jamie: Laptop - Toshiba Sat A135-S4467... Sorry no X-Fi card here...
<Rictoo> I just loaded up Feisty and everything seems (literally) 75% faster
<Rictoo> is this normal?
<Jack3> :P
<Admiral_Chicago> Rictoo: that is yes :)
<louieb39c> jeez can't get alien to convert cedega to deb :(
<intelikey> jamie might mention to him to use  alsamixer to addjust the sound
<Rictoo> Admiral_Chicago: But why?
<Rictoo> There must be some base reason
<Admiral_Chicago> what type of system do you run?
<Rictoo> desktop
<Rictoo> =/
<Admiral_Chicago> louieb39c: iirc, there is a deb for it
<Admiral_Chicago> 64 bit?
<Rictoo> 32
<intelikey> jamie cause kmix probably wont do anything to  cat urandom > dsp
<Admiral_Chicago> odd, not sure why it would seem faster
<jamie> intelikey: you seem more knowledgeable than me, maybe you should troubleshoot it
<Rictoo> hmm
<Rictoo> maybe my setup before was messed up?
<louieb39c> admiral: I am trying to get the payed for version from my mandriva disk to convert to deb but its x86 and not x64 - even though I installed x64 mandriva and it installed fin eon it
<DaveTheAve> Alsamixer don't work ether
<DaveTheAve> Tryed it alrady
<intelikey> i'll leave you alone, jamie you're doing fine.  just thought you might have over looked that.  and i was the one that asked him to test it that way.   sooooo...
<DaveTheAve> Intelikey: Thanks for your help though. I know you tryed
<aaroncampbell> Is there any encyclopedia software for Kubuntu (or linux in general I guess)?  One of the things my son misses is Encarta.  I let him run it in an XP virtual Machine right now...
<mtm8> Does anyone know how to setup a preseed file for a remastered alternate CD so that it partitions in the following manner?
<mtm8> /dev/sda1: 128 M (ext2) mounted as /boot with 0% reserved for superuser and noauto,noatime mount options; /dev/sda2: 40 G (ext3) mounted as / with 3% reserved for superuser and defaults,errors=remount-ro mount options; /dev/sda3: 11 G extended partition; /dev/sda4: NTFS partition, not mounted; /dev/sda5: 1 G for swap; /dev/sda6: 10 G (ext3) mounted as /home/DOMAIN with 0% reserved for superuser and defaults,grpquota mount options
<jamie> davetheave: hmm hang on, ill just google if for a minute
<Graham> DaveTheAve: Does the card actually work?
<g35> hello anyone here have a mobile intel 945g chipset?
<DaveTheAve> Graham: It did before the 7.04 upgrade
<DaveTheAve> Jamie: I think i found something in the wiki.. let me try it out
<jamie> davetheave: how did you upgrade? by cd or from the internet?
<marissa> just upgraded to feisty fawn, now I can't log in. "usplash: no usable theme for 640x480"
<DaveTheAve> Jamie: I just did a Clean install... by CD
<stoft> is there a meta-package that I can use to deinstall gnome and/or gdm?
<intelikey> stoft gdm can be removed easy enough   sudo apt-get remove gdm
<jamie> davetheave: sorry, i cant help you. I just dont know enough about this sort of thing
<stoft> intelikey: yeah, kinda guessed that would be the easy one...
<DaveTheAve> Jamie: Like I told Intelikey, Thank you for trying
<Graham> marissa: Sounds like you don't have the usplash package.
<Graham> Use the recovery mode, login and apt-get install it.
<intelikey> stoft you might try    sudo apt-get remove gconf*  on removing gnome  but read through the list it churns out to make sure you want all of them removed
<marissa> Graham: Thanks, I'll give it a go
<stoft> k, thnx
<louieb39c> so no one have any recommendations for me with alien?
<zerothis> louieb39c: try to complie from sorce first. failing that, be prepared to install dependacies manually
<louieb39c> install cedega from source?
<intelikey> stoft if you really want to play hard ball with the packages.   it is possable to do something like dropping to a console and  removing perl  ["Yes, do as I say!"]   installing deborphan and using a for loop to clean any un-needed libs then installing the *buntu-desktop of your choice.     {not for the faint of heart}
<stoft> :) in that case it almost sounds easier just reinstalling from scratch :)
<intelikey> DaveTheAve any joy ?
<stoft> il give gconf2 a try and see what it churns out
<intelikey> stoft :)
<DaveTheAve> Well i edited /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base so now i need to restart
<DaveTheAve> I'll tell ya then
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> it's the hit man !
<hitmanWilly> yes, i have returned :)
<louieb39c> if I send someone the rpm from mandriva would someone convert it to deb for me?
<Crius> why is there a green line at the bottom of the movie picture in VLC?
<marissa> Graham: the recovery console won't let me access sudo or apt-get
<jtt> my install of kubuntu 7.04 with Nvidia 6800 chip only gives me 1024x768 max resol what is the best command to reconfig to say 1600x1200 etc.
<DaveTheAve> I have returned and it didn't work
<hitmanWilly> Crius, that sounds like a decoding error
<Crius> hmmm
<jtt> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> hitmanWilly any good with sound ?
<stoft> intelikey: gconf2 gives some good suggestions, but I'm dead tired so gonna work with it tomorro. nn
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, a little, why?
<intelikey> hitmanWilly DaveTheAve has a card with no output
<raef55> just installed kubuntu 7.04 from cd and i have no sound from Audigy 2  sound card , had sound with Edgy-Eft 6.10
<intelikey> hitmanWilly i'm not much on sound   and two releases behind on software now...
<hitmanWilly> hmm, alsa loading? mixer unmuted?
<Graham> marissa: You're pretty boned then.
<DaveTheAve> Reaf55 same issue here but with a HDA Intel
<intelikey> hitmanWilly yep   proc/asound/cards lists it
<marissa> Graham: it's the "ash" shell instead of bash...
<louieb39c> audigy 2 zs works fine for me
<Graham> Ooo... Bash, must read.
<intelikey> DaveTheAve the hitman  "might"  be able to help you there.     i'm two releases behind, so not much to go on from here.
<g35> hello, im having trouble changing my resolution pass 1024x768, i went into my xorg conf file and it shows i can support higher res modes...any ideas?
<Daisuke_Ido> i should politely stab nicotine+'s developer
<DaveTheAve> alight
<ferromag> Hey freepeoples
<Daisuke_Ido> g35: install krandrtray
<Daisuke_Ido> hello iron wizard
<ferromag> does anyone know if it is possible to talk to ichat?
<Daisuke_Ido> isn't ichat a jabber client?
<Admiral_Chicago> ferromag: afaik, orage should be able to do that
<Admiral_Chicago> wait
<hitmanWilly> DaveTheAve, open up kmix and make sure you don't have anything muted
<Admiral_Chicago> nevermind
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry I read iCal
<Alonea> ok, when I upgraded I guess the gaim upgraded too, it looks different, but it does not work.
<g35> Daisuke_Ido, cool, is that like a res changer and a whole lot more?
<ferromag> orage... oo haven;t heard about it yet, is it in the repo?
<DaveTheAve> hitmanwilly
<DaveTheAve> hitmanwilly done
<hitmanWilly> DaveTheAve, ok, anything?
<Alonea> It says "waiting for network connection" and its been that way for 20 minutes
<Daisuke_Ido> g35 yep, very VERY nice
<g35> hmm
<MegaBind> how do i force ls to show the full path of the listed files?
<g35> seems like my sudo didnt find it
<Daisuke_Ido> Alonea: knetworkmanager?
<Daisuke_Ido> g35: it may be in universe
<ferromag> mshade_: what is this
<Daisuke_Ido> !krandrtray
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krandrtray - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> or already installed
<DaveTheAve> hitmanwilly to bring you up to speed... I'm running a Toshiba Sat A135 Laptop and the sound card is a HDA Intel it worked in 6.10 but not in 7.04
<g35> Daisuke_Ido, hmm oh yeah how do i enable kubuntu to search all repos?
<marissa> Graham: It says that job control is turned off, but CTRL+ALT+F1 won't let me switch to ttyl1
<Alonea> Daisuke_Ido: I turned that one off. I use the wireless manager. I have internet. I am on it right now talking to you.
<DaveTheAve> hitmanwilly No nothing is muted
<Daisuke_Ido> g35: it's installed
<Graham> ctrl alt f5
<Daisuke_Ido> g35: just alt+f2 > krandrtray
<g35> how do u know?
<MegaBind> how do i force ls to show the full path of the listed files?
<Daisuke_Ido> g35: you on feisty?
<g35> yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm on a default install and it's here :)
<hitmanWilly> DaveTheAve, lsmod | grep snd
<g35> hmm i cant change past 1024x768 still
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<marissa> Graham: ctrl alt f5 has no effect
<Daisuke_Ido> well the NEXT option is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<hitmanWilly> DaveTheAve, pastebin the output please
<Daisuke_Ido> and make sure you have the proper resolutions selected
<Graham> I don't know mate... I'm too tiiiiiiiiiiiiiired.
<DaveTheAve> h/o
<g35> Daisuke_Ido, krandrtray just ran screen and resolution changer
<Daisuke_Ido> g35: that's what krandrtray is :)
<g35> i thougt it was more
<g35> hehe
<MegaBind> how do i force ls to show the full path of the listed files?
<Ax4> what sound cards are you guys using?
<Ax4> if you don't know: "lspci -v | grep Audio"
<intelikey> DaveTheAve see Ax4
<Daisuke_Ido> onboard nvidia ac'97
<Ax4> aww crap
<g35> Daisuke_Ido, hmm i get this: xserver-org is not installed
<Ax4> i'd love to help you guys
<Ax4> library is closing
<Ax4> i have to pack up and leave
<Daisuke_Ido> xserver-xorg
<Daisuke_Ido> my mistake
<intelikey> Ax4 that's a good one.
<DaveTheAve> Intelikey: Ax4? I'm not a complete beginner with linux but I'm sorry to say i don't know what you mean.
<g35> Daisuke_Ido, before i do this, should fiesty automatically pick up my intel 945gm chipset and drivers?
<Ax4> it's 9:50 EST, University library closes at 10
<Ax4> :\
<DaveTheAve> hitmanWilly: http://pastebin.ca/450723
<intelikey> Ax4 k  thanks for the offer then.
<Ax4> i'll be back prolly in an hour
<Ax4> need to walk home across campus heh
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm not sure
<Daisuke_Ido> i would imagine, because intel has some of the better support under linux
<louieb39c> Oh well this alien thing is frustrating me
<Ax4> intelikey, i've been helping people in #ubuntu with all sorts of problems for the last 2 hours, but the clock is the clock, gotta leave heh, i'll bbl though if these guys are still around :p
<intelikey> Ax4 thanks.
<Daisuke_Ido> going to shut down, see if maybe i can reclaim a hard drive
<Daisuke_Ido> go go pci ide controller cards!
<g35> bah how come firefox
<marissa> Graham: restarted and it boots fine now... must have been a fluke. So you can get to bed now =)
<Daisuke_Ido> bought one a couple years back, haven't hardly used it
<g35> doesnt go back when i press backspace
<hitmanWilly> DaveTheAve, well, it looks like all the right modules are loaded, im drawing a blank here. have you tried the wiki?
<DaveTheAve> Yes sir
<hitmanWilly> DaveTheAve, short of googling it, ive really got no idea. sorry :(
<DaveTheAve> hitmanWilly: Don't worry about it.... i'll write up a nice LONG post for the forum
<hitmanWilly> maybe someone who knows more about this than i do will answer :)
<DaveTheAve> This isn't something that can easly be done via IRC
<DaveTheAve> I hope, thank you for your time
<hitmanWilly> np
<apus> can anyone help me with open office, whenever it loads a particular doc file it crashes instantly
<kymoie> lol I came in hear to ask a similar question
<kymoie> open office won't open the dictionary wizard for me
<apus> whats really cool is how fast it recovers the document and tries to open it again
<kymoie> apus are you using 7.04?
<apus> yes
<apus> how well does ms office work in wine?
<louieb39c> ok I got alien to make a deb from my rpm of cedega --I installed it but when I type cedega into the terminal I get nothing
<louieb39c> since I installed it with alien does that have anything do it with it?
<hitmanWilly> apus, i would guess pretty bad
<louieb39c> crossoveroffice isn't bad
<louieb39c> I would use that instead of office
<louieb39c> I mean
<louieb39c> instead of wine
<kymoie> open office is usually quite good
<DaSkreech> louieb39c: What are you using alien for?
<louieb39c> I payed for mandriva and it came with an rpm of cedega that doesn't need an account
<louieb39c> I want to get it on ubuntu
<apus> well, I need to open this document, and I might just boot the windows partition, but that doesn't bode well for linux fanboys
<Alonea> is there a channel for gaim that could help me?
<unix_infidel> #gaim
<unix_infidel> Alonea: ^^^
<apus> any way to virtualize windows xp?
<louieb39c> whey can't you open it in OOo?
<acamargob> ho
<acamargob> hi
<louieb39c> lol use CENTOS!
<DaSkreech> louieb39c: ah
<unix_infidel> !vmware | apus
<ubotu> apus: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<apus> vmware is free on nix?
<acamargob> i got a problem when i tried to upgrade to feisty
<unix_infidel> apus: correct.
<acamargob> i guess i got some corrupt packagers
<apus> wierd, it costs on pc
<hitmanWilly> apus, the player is anyway
<acamargob> *packages
<louieb39c> any idea Daskreech?
<apus> hitmanWilly: does it work well?
<louieb39c> apt says its installed
<hitmanWilly> apus, i don't know, never used it
<DaSkreech> Hi Alonea
<Kubuntu-Noob> anyone know the correct way to enter a 128 bit WEP key?
<brujo> hello
<acamargob> hola
<brujo> ah q hablaisd espaol
<brujo> mola
<DaSkreech> louieb39c: cedega would seem to be to complex for alien to work
<hitmanWilly> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<DaSkreech> louieb39c: You can build cedega from source
<DaSkreech> apus: What kind of document?
<louieb39c> da: isn't it proprietary?
<Alonea> DaSkreech: hey!
<DaSkreech> louieb39c: Kindaish
<brujo> I am trying kubuntu in vmware tomorrow I install the kubuntu in my pc
<brujo> jeje
<g35> best kde theme?
<kymoie> is Kubuntu in vm available yet?
<DaSkreech> if a package is built you have to pay but you should be able to get the source manually and compile it yourself
<louieb39c> da: I don't understand. could you help? Do I need to use cvs's or what?
<brujo> yes kymoei
<acetoxy> g35: I like Domino
<apus> DaSkreech: .doc
<DaSkreech> louieb39c: Not sure really but it's held on cvs
<g35> acetoxy, http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/domino+for+Sflack+current?content=56633 ?
<DaSkreech> apus: does it have images or scripts?
<g35> acetoxy, or: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=42804
<louieb39c> da: do you think I still need an account to play?
<apus> DaSkreech: no idea, it crashes before the gui even loads
<acetoxy> g35: Yes, that last one
<DaSkreech> apus: Ah you have never read the document?
<apus> DaSkreech: correct
<apus> wait, so with vmplayer I can actually install my own thing on it? I need to find a pre made?
<apus> can someone recomend anothe rvirtualizer
<apus> so much for all this being "free"
<DaSkreech> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<louieb39c> no no no, virtualbox
<DaSkreech> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<DaSkreech> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<louieb39c> virtualbox is great, I would still use it but no x64 support
<freakangel> any one care to help a noob install some video drivers?
<apus> ill try virtualbox then
<DaSkreech> freakangel: What video card?
<freakangel> geforce  6800\
<DaSkreech> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<freakangel> pcie
<DaSkreech> :-)
<apus> with virtual box I can set up some sort of directory that is accesible by both the virtual os and the native?
<louieb39c> yes you can
<DaSkreech> over the network i would guess
<DaSkreech> or a shared fat32 partition
<louieb39c> nope
<louieb39c> it has an option
<brujo> I have a question, may I transfer files of ext3 partition to ntfs?
<DaSkreech> !ntfs3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<louieb39c> anyone get this?
<louieb39c> "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<brujo> thannk you ubotu
<apus> will the edgy eft virtualbox instal work on fiesty?
<freakangel> thanx cant go wronge wit this
<kymoie> apus: can you see the document you want to use behind the document recovery window?
<The_Machine> quick question about beryl - what is the applet or whatever that makes it so that if you have 3 open windows and you put your cursor in the upper right hand corner, it makes the windows viewable in thumbnails?
<The_Machine> :)
<DaSkreech> The_Machine: you either want the hot corners or scale or #ubuntu-effects
<ferromag> The_Machine: if i'm not mistaken it's called Place
<The_Machine> i'm going to look now!
<The_Machine> it isn't Place...
<The_Machine> heh, it isn't Scale..
<DaSkreech> #ubuntu-effects :-)
<blaze> i having a weird issue with knetworkmanager in feisty
<blaze> it times out when connecting to wireless network and kicks me back to entering wep
<blaze> but if I enetr key using iwconfig as soon as I hit connect it works fine
<blaze> so i thinking network manager is either not entering key properly or is modifying it so its the wrong key
<blaze> any one have any ideas or have encountered this issue?
<SCORules> Has anyone been following SCOX stock?
<SCORules> Insider information predicts a 400% ROI on SCOX stock.
<DaSkreech> !kops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, or nixternal
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-t5-66-243-207-192.pivot.net]  by nixternal
* SCORules was kicked off #kubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<DaSkreech> devoice please :)
<ferromag> I have a question - good editor-like gui for ruby?
<ferromag> Help!
<DaSkreech> !webdev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webdev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nixternal> hrmm, he was banned yesterday for the same thing
<DaSkreech> !ide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> hmm
<ferromag> !ruby
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ruby - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> ferromag: kate in short
<jtt> DaSkreech, so thats how they are called never knew that
<DaSkreech> but probably kdevelop if you are a serious editor
<DaSkreech> there is one which gives you a list of editors
<cpk1> use console for ruby?
<DaSkreech> don't recall which one now
<Jack3> hmm im havn a small problem
<Jack3> after clicking install on the desktop of the live cd, i get to step 4 and the partitions thing
<Jack3> i click manual, and i get a list of partitions on my single hard disk
<Jack3> i want to resize the windows one so i can have about 15gb of it for linux
<soulrider> holy crapola, feisty is SO fast!!
<soulrider> i was just trying it out on a 2.7ghz Celeron with 256mb of RAM and it owns!!
<Rictoo> Is there a google earth package in some repo?
<Ace2016> Rictoo: yes it is
<nixternal> where?
<nixternal> there is an Ubuntu download for Google earth on Google's website
<Rictoo> Ace2016: Where?
<Rictoo> I know that
<DaSkreech> Jack3: Where is the problem?
<Rictoo> but I want a package
<Ace2016> Rictoo:  its in the Medibuntu repo
<Jack3> on step 4 of the installer
<Jack3> none of the options give the choice to resize the NTFS partition
<Rictoo> thanks, Ace2016
<NetersLandreau> thanks soulrider, now i'll have to go buy another computer just for feisty ;)
<soulrider> lol NetersLandreau
<soulrider> what computer do you have ?
<Drenhead> I just installed Feisty and am having a problem with an external harddrive. it mounts it to /media/Backup but says I don't have access rights to it when I try to get into it.
<mtn_man> .
<NetersLandreau> sony vaio.. dual boot.. and a couple of generic pc's that act as servers
<soulrider> NetersLandreau: and how does it run ?
<NetersLandreau> i'm running version 6..
<NetersLandreau> but it runs awesome.. i'm totally sold on kubuntu
<Rictoo> Ace2016: Thanks for telling me about medibuntu :)
<NetersLandreau> i don't evenknow why i keep my sony dual-boot.. i never go into windows
<athena> Can someone help me I can play back avi files
<DaSkreech> !codecs | athena
<ubotu> athena: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> how are you Alonea ?
<NetersLandreau> version 6 is what? breezy?
<athena> uboto i have tried these webpages to no avail
<Admiral_Chicago> either dapper or edgy
<NetersLandreau> edgy i think..
<Admiral_Chicago> 6.06 is dapper, 6.10 is edgy
<NetersLandreau> 6.10
<DaSkreech> athena: What avi ?
<NetersLandreau> does it matter that i keep it updated?
<athena> cannot play any avi files do not have the correct codecs installed
<athena> on ubuntu
<athena> 6.06
<NetersLandreau> i ask because every time i completely rebuild a box, it seems i lose some data i don't even realize for 6 to 8 months
<DaSkreech> athena: ubuntu?
<evfreshman2025> can someone help me install Frostwire?
<DaSkreech> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<athena> ubuntu 6.06 gnome, synaptic package manager
<DaSkreech> athena: and you installed the long list of things that they have on the site?
<athena> DaSkreech we thru the restricted formats page but when i got to the apt part it returned an erro and i could not go any further..
<DaSkreech> athena: i think I may know the problem can You paste your sources.list ?
<DaSkreech> !paste | athena
<ubotu> athena: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DaSkreech> athena: find the file /etc/apt/sources.list and put the contents there
<athena> DaSkreech doing right know
<DaSkreech> ok
<thompa> macbook 2nd gen is working real good. yippee
<DaSkreech> ppc?
<thompa> intel core 2
<athena> DaSkreech http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16710/
<rockstar-alt> hello
<thompa> the new ones, i upped ram to 2G
<thompa> the mac partition is only 4.5G
<thompa> beryl, madwifi, and touchpad are all working
<Shifty> Nice!
<s0undt3ch> hello ppl
<Shifty> my laptop isn't powerful enough to run beryl
<thompa> touchpad in linux is better than in osx way i got it
<Shifty> looks pretty though from what I've seen.
<thompa> there is a 3-4 finger touch for right click
<DaSkreech> athena: can you put the entire file please?
<s0undt3ch> Is there a way for me to "tunnel" every connection made from my kubuntu desktop through the company's http proxy(squid)?
<thompa> Shifty: it should work fine, what you got
<s0undt3ch> specially ssh connections
<s0undt3ch> and I did setup the proxy on the settings pannel
<s0undt3ch> but for example to use apt I need to export http_proxy
<athena> DaSkreeh that is the entire file contents
<DaSkreech> athena: Woah
<thompa> Shifty: ive installed beryl on some old laptops
<Shifty> really?
<DaSkreech> that's disturbing
<Shifty> I've got a 9 month old Dell D810
<DaSkreech> This is Ubuntu?
<Shifty> Kubuntu
<thompa> Shifty: it will work fine
<Shifty> Well I'll give it another try
<Shifty> Last time I tried it, I was using the 7.04 beta
<Shifty> So that might have had something to do with it.
<os2mac> How do you bring up the cube in Beryl?
<thompa> Shifty: are you running kubuntu, what version?
<athena> DaSkreeh: where do we go from here any ideas?
<Shifty> Kubuntu 7.04
<terrestre> someone with problem in the new feisty?
<terrestre> instalation
<thompa> os2mac: ctrl alt arrows
<terrestre> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<os2mac> I don't get a cube... just a list of windows
<s0undt3ch> terrestre: I had several(installing it on an LG laptop)
<DaSkreech> athena: Did you put in those lines?
<thompa> os2mac: i use a lasermouse on my macbook intel
<terrestre> i cant, complete the instalation on a packarbell desktop pc, and on a friend pc
<athena> DaSkreeh: they where there?
<athena> DaSkreeh: they where there..
<anakim> Why use the window? if you can use the door
<thompa> os2mac: are you running beryl or compiz?
<s0undt3ch> terrestre: what's the problem shown?
<os2mac> beryl
<DaSkreech> athena: how did you install the OS?
<terrestre> freeze instalation in 82% on the configutarion apt
<thompa> os2mac: put your cursor over desktop background
<thompa> hold down ctrl alt, then arrows
<athena> DaSkreeh: via disc
<thompa> os2mac: or click and drag
<DaSkreech> where did you get the disc?
<s0undt3ch> terrestre: heh, you got further than me, I had to install some packages by hand in order for it to install, after that no problem
<thompa> ctrl + alt and click and drag works
<athena> DaSkreeh: back in 20 minutes
<os2mac> still not seeing the cube come up.
<DaSkreech> athena: ok
<thompa> os2mac: reload the window manger also try kde aqua
<DaSkreech> athena: Where did you get the disc?
<terrestre> s0undt3ch: actually i on feisty becasuse im on the beta release about a week, and i tell to friend to try kubuntu feisty and both with problems,
<athena> Linux User Magazine
<fakepatriot> can someone tell me how to install these icons http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Crystal+Diamond+Icons?content=45576 or perhaps suggest some better ones?
<athena> DaSkreeh: Linux User Magazine
<terrestre> s0undt3ch: do you try ubuntu? or just kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> athena: ok I'll check it out
<athena> DaSkreeh: Issue 63
<athena> DaSkreeh: back in 20 minutes
<DaSkreech> athena: Ok thanks I'll try be here
<thompa> im not sure how well power management is working on c2d mac
<thompa> but in kde i can see messages at least
<thompa> is wireless effected by scaling powersave vs on demand?
<Doctor_Nick> probably
<thompa> wireless is working suspicously well
<thompa> its the madwifi test build for core 2 macs
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> time to switch to amiga
<DaSkreech> Things are getting too easy in the land of linux
<Doctor_Nick> hell yeah dawg
<Doctor_Nick> lets play some maniac mansion
<Doctor_Nick> it was probably a bad idea to download the entire games universe repository
<thompa> i think im getting better reception on dynamic powersave setting
<Doctor_Nick> could be just coincidence
<thompa> Doctor_Nick: i did that once , some of the games were too weird
<Doctor_Nick> thompa: and half of them are clones of pac-man
<thompa> i was I could play bzflag on this
<Doctor_Nick> why cant you?
<thompa> im going to try again
<Doctor_Nick> graphics card?
<thompa> it was kind of slow before, 0915 i think,
<Shifty> I have a Dell D810 with and ATI x300 gfx card. Anyone have a similar config that got beryl to work?
<thompa> Doctor_Nick: on the main pc i got nvidia card though, im going to try it on macbook here
<unix_infidel> does the alternate cd install everything....jeez
<s0undt3ch> terrestre: I tried both and even the alternate install cd, but my problem was that (k)ubuntu doesn't ship with my lan nor video card kernel modules
<thompa> how do i check for opengl info?
<gansinho_> please how do I set up kontact to have it's own icon in system tray
<artabrahao> what happened with ubuntu-6.10-server-i386?
<Shifty> glxinfo | grep opengl
<Shifty> I think
<terrestre> s0undt3ch: edgy installation was ok the first time?
<thompa> tanks
<Shifty> or, glxinfo | grep vendor
<s0undt3ch> terrestre: well I didn't try edgy on this laptop, I bought it 4 days ago :)
<Doctor_Nick> return it? :P
<whytheam> can I get the desktop effects in kde
<Shifty> yeah
<whytheam> how
<Shifty> Add/Remove programs
<dennister> hey pps, i've got some big mpg files (5+G) that I need to break into smaller chunks to archive, any recommendations as to a program to use?
<Doctor_Nick> ark?
<dennister> tried ark...keeps failing on me
<terrestre> s0undt3ch: aaah, mmm and now do you are using feisty?
<Shifty> 7-zip is my favorite
<s0undt3ch> terrestre: yep :)
<dennister> 7-zip to break it into chunks?
<s0undt3ch> terrestre: my only problem now is how to tunnel all connections, including ssh trough my company's squid proxy
<Doctor_Nick> how do you set up seperate x-servers for games and such?
<s0undt3ch> terrestre: on with with putty I'm able to do it, but on *nux I can't pass an http proxy to ssh
<s0undt3ch> terrestre: s/with with/win with/
<terrestre> s0undt3ch: thats way beyond my knoledge
<artabrahao> what happened with ubuntu-6.10-server-i386? To a server whatis better and more stable, 6.06 ot 7.04?
<unix_infidel> ok, i'm pretty pissed off here, is the alternate cd installing EVERYTHING?
<the_hammer> anyone else here having any difficulties with time outs?
<unix_infidel> its installing the entire DE and relatd apps.
<felzix> the_hammer: me
<the_hammer> every file i try i get timed out
<Dr_willis> some of the servers are overloaded
<dennister> the_hammer: me too
<felzix> makes sense
<Shifty> Yeah I think the alternate CD is for non-network installs.
<Shifty> In case you can't update over the net.
<Dr_willis> alternate cd has a lot of uses. :)
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: i'm sure it does.
<stdin> unix_infidel: the alternate CD installs the same stuff as the desktop one
<Dr_willis> the alt cd Might have some extra packages onit however compared to the live cd.
<dennister> ack...and synaptic is crashing right after password
* unix_infidel downloads the minimal cd
<the_hammer> synaptic is ok here just everything keeps getting time outs
<unix_infidel> i like doing a debian netboot sort of install
<Doctor_Nick> lets play some video games
<the_hammer> crazy cuz i got a ton of files im installing heh
<unix_infidel> only installing what i need and nothing more.
<unix_infidel> keep databases lean and mean.
<diego_cl> hi
* stdin got his new laptop today, and feisty runs great on it :D
<diego_cl> wich power-point-viewer program is good and leightweigh ????
<unix_infidel> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Rictoo> What's the name of the alternative to tuxracer again?
<Doctor_Nick> supertuxracer
<Doctor_Nick> er
<Rictoo> lol
<Rictoo> no =p
<stdin> planet penguin?
<Doctor_Nick> tux kart?
<carutsu> !kde>carutsu
<Rictoo> something with penguin in it
<Rictoo> Doctor_Nick, no
<the_hammer> lol i like all those to
<Gabz> Rictoo: planet penguin racer
<Alonea> DaSkreech: I am doing pretty good. Just figuring out fiesty and doing homework
<the_hammer> ya should try torcs thats awsome
<carutsu> how do i turn of the 'active edges'?
<dennister> i'm getting lots of dependency errors, too, yet the required files to fix the dependences are "not installable"
<Rictoo> yeah, thanks Gabz :D
<mariano> Rencently installed ("compiled") nvidia driver, in kdm runs fine, but when I access with my user, kde desktop is at 58 hz refresh rate, and the controller shows as nv
<carutsu> i just don't know where i did enable them
<Gabz> my dvd-rom isn't reading dvds... :(
<ubuntu> hey guys, I dont know what my 3 year old did, but my pc wont boot into kde. there is just a black screen
<diego_cl> wich power-point-viewer program is good and leightweigh ???? ???????????
<Dr_willis> heh heh.
<kkathman> greetings, I am trying to install an nvidia driver for kubuntu but when I  do the sh NVIDIA driver file, it says that the kernel headers are missing, yet Synaptic reports they have been installed
<Gabz> ubuntu he unpluged the screen
<Rictoo> ubuntu, LOL
<ubuntu> lol
<Dr_willis> im not sure what a 3 yr old could do  that could break that. other then powering off the monitor/cable
<Rictoo> yeah XD
<DaSkreech> !tuxracer
<ubotu> Tuxracer is now renamed Planet Penguin Racer! The package is planetpenguin-racer in !universe. Enjoy.
<Rictoo> That's actually not true
<carutsu> anyone?
<diego_cl> please help!! I need any light program to see power point files!
<terrestre> !tuxkart
<Rictoo> TuxRacer was bought by some company and now costs money
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tuxkart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Alonea: study well :) what course?
<Rictoo> and so someone made an open source clone of it called Planet Penguin Racer
<Rictoo> TuxRacer was bought by some company and now costs money
<Rictoo> and so someone made an open source clone of it called Planet Penguin Racer
<stdin> diego_cl: open them in open office
<Rictoo> UBOTU IS WRONG
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is wrong - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<g35> can i install thunderbird 2 using apt-get? or is it not in the repos yet?
<brconner> i have an hptc4200 tablet and feisty got it working right away except for one thing. my "right-click" on the stylus is actually acting like the middle click. is there any way i can change this?
<Rictoo> UBOTU IS WRONG
<Rictoo> TuxRacer was bought by some company and now costs money
<Doctor_Nick> !butts
<Rictoo> and so someone made an open source clone of it called Planet Penguin Racer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about butts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kkathman> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Alonea> DaSkreech: Well, finishing up a computer science review at the moment. got finals in 10 days. have some history work to do too...
<carutsu> !info mozilla-thunderbird
<ubotu> mozilla-thunderbird: Mozilla Thunderbird standalone mail client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0.10-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 10635 kB, installed size 29700 kB
<diego_cl> stdin, but the i have to install the whole suite, am i wrong?
<the_hammer> synaptic drivers for nvidia have never ever worked for me although unsupported and i can see alot of replies back lol but i never had any problems with automatrix2 the nivdia drivers and everything work great
<carutsu> nop, not yet
<g35> carutsu, i downloaded the tar.gz
<g35> how i install it
<carutsu> you have to compile it
<stdin> diego_cl: it's already installed, on a default install
<g35> 2.0 that is
<Hobbsee> kkathman!
<carutsu> generaly ./install will make it
<ubuntu> how do I backup my stuff through a   live cd?
<diego_cl> stdin, I installed the minimal system
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: where are you putting it?
<Hobbsee> g35: wiki.ubuntu.com/ThunderbirdNewVersion
<ubuntu> crap!!  good point
<carutsu> does anyone know where I can disable "active edges"? (you know the option in which you move your mouse to an edge then you change the desktop)
<kkathman> hiya Hobbsee - having some probs getting the nvidia driver installed :(
<Hobbsee> kkathman: ahh :(
<ubuntu> wait, I have a flash drive
<the_hammer> synaptic sucks for flash and adobe to ya d/l from there and then ya get an error and have to manually d/l docs place into /tmp and then run apt-get upgrade BUT through automatrix2 i dont have to go through all that hash and trash
<stdin> !info pptview | diego_cl
<ubotu> diego_cl: pptview: view PowerPoint slide shows. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 8.0-5 (feisty), package size 1752 kB, installed size 3684 kB (Only available for i386)
<DaSkreech> Hi Hobbsee
<Doctor_Nick> ubuntu: you can change your name by typing "/name something"
<kkathman> Hobbsee:  actually it started with me trying to get beryl installed, and I ran into probs there also
<Hobbsee> kkathman: yeah, well... :p
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: there you go then
<Hobbsee> hi DaSkreech
<the_hammer> i had problems with beryl also
<DaSkreech> Fly Feisty! Lets go for Gutsy!
<the_hammer> Feisty lives upto its name lol fights ya no matter what ya do
<brconner> when's gutsy coming out?
<DaSkreech> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Doctor_Nick> !ubuntu
<DaSkreech> !gutsy
<stdin> 7.10 = 2007/10
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<Doctor_Nick> :O
<Doctor_Nick> really?!
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<the_hammer> !mepis
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Doctor_Nick> more like gusty gibbon
<carutsu> nobody knows about the active edges?
<brconner> does anyone know how i can change how my stylus works with my tablet?
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: can you take a look at something?
<DaSkreech> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16710/
<DaSkreech> someone's sources.list
<g35> Hobbsee, thanks a lot worked great
<brconner> the pointer works great i didn't need to install any drivers or anything on fesity, but the right click is acting like a middle click
<Dr_willis> brconner,  i would say check/tweak/edit the xorg.conf file
<brconner> any ideas how i can change that?
<ober0ne> ok, having trouble with a re-install
<ubuntu> I keep gettting an error when I go to mount my hard drive with a live cd
<brconner> i've already tried looking at the i think but i can't really tell what i would want to change
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: What error?
<g35> also if i have thunderbird 1.50 installed how can i uninstall that?
<ubuntu> mount: can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ubuntu> Please check that the device is plugged correctly.
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: try sudo mount
<stdin> ubuntu: in feisty, it would be sdb1
<ober0ne> anyone know a way to stop the system from hanging at 1% while scanning mirrors at install
<ober0ne> ?
<ubuntu> ok
<DaSkreech> stdin: depends on if he has a sata or not
<athena> DaSkreeh: im back
<stdin> DaSkreech: nope
<DaSkreech> athena: ok
<athena> DaSkreeh: any new ideas
<ober0ne> nevermind, it's finally worked
<the_hammer> lol
<the_hammer> they been hanging all day
<stdin> DaSkreech: all ATA drives are handled by libsata now
<DaSkreech> athena: this isnt' a mediubuntu Cd?
<Rictoo> I'm bored
<Rictoo> Anything fun I can do on kubuntu>?
<athena> no it says ubuntu 6.06
<ober0ne> :o
<DaSkreech> Rictoo: Amarok :)
<Rictoo> =/
<stdin> Rictoo: play frozen-bubble, that's always fun
<Rictoo> Something other than Music =p
<DaSkreech> athena: hmm ok can you make a backup of that file
<Rictoo> frozen-bubble?
<ober0ne> yeah, one thing I didn't like about kubuntu was no games
<stdin> !frozen-bubble
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frozen-bubble - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<the_hammer> Rictoo kbfx superkaramba and beyrl :)
<DaSkreech> !frozen-bubble
<stdin> !info frozen-bubble
<ubotu> frozen-bubble: Pop out the bubbles !. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.1.0-1 (feisty), package size 150 kB, installed size 712 kB
<Rictoo> What's kbfx? =p
<carutsu> !kbfx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kbfx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<athena> DaSkreeh: no sure how to do that
<athena> DaSkreeh: not sure how to do that
<Rictoo> getting frozen-bubble atm
<Rictoo> it's 38mb
<DaSkreech> ober0ne: yeah they dumped the entier KDE games set
<Rictoo> What is it, exactly?
<ober0ne> *sigh*
<Rictoo> oh
<DaSkreech> ober0ne: it's one package install away though
<Rictoo> I se3e :D
<Rictoo> see*
<the_hammer> kbfx lets ya beef up the looks can even ame your linux system look exactly like vista :)
<DaSkreech> athena: just copy the file to somewhere safe
<diego_cl> thanks stdin... do you know any linux-native stand-alone aplication to see power point files ??
<athena> ok
<ober0ne> lol... more than one package for me... I'm installing dapper then upgrading to edgy, and then when my feisty cd comes in...
<DaSkreech> athena: or make a copy of it in the same folder with a different name
<Rictoo> wow, I love Feisty........
<athena> DaSkreeh: done
<stdin> diego_cl: i just searched for "powerpoint" in adept
<ubuntu> sudo mount /dev/hdb1   ?
<athena> done
<ubuntu> is that right?
<athena> DaSkreeh: done
<g35> cna someone help me with this, i ran the install script for thunderbird 2.0 and i get this error message: http://pastebin.ca/450877
<DaSkreech> !easysource | athena
<ubotu> athena: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ober0ne> DaSkreech: I was recently using vista when it kind of died... I know the drives are good, but whatever they were using instead of boot.ini was corrupt
<athena> DaSkreeh: opening now
<ober0ne> is there a way to access the files on those drives?
<RawSewage> cool.  I got Beryl running super easy
<RawSewage> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-beryl-with-latest-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-feisty-fawn.html
<mgaribaldi> hi
<DaSkreech> ober0ne: mount them
<ubuntu> sudo mount /dev/hdb1   ?
<stdin> g35: tried running the installer again?
<ubuntu> is that right?
<ober0ne> really? Kubuntu has support for ntfs drives?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: check if you have a /dev/sda1
<RawSewage> this is crazy
<DaSkreech> ober0ne: for reading
<ubuntu> how?
<DaSkreech> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ober0ne> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: sudo mount /dev/sda1 mountpoint
<chipbuddy> hello everyone
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: where are you mounting them to?
<ober0ne> that's great
<DaSkreech> athena: You are going to want the multiverse repos
<ubuntu> my hard drive wond boot into kde so I am on the live cd
<ubuntu> I'm trying to back up my files, but cant access my drive
<chipbuddy> so i'm actually using gnome, but this chat room is so much better than ubuntu i figured i'd try my question here
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Why won't it boot?
<DaSkreech> chipbuddy: heehee don't let them know
<athena> i think so but i cannot save the file to the sources list
<athena> folder
<chipbuddy> i'm trying to get avi files to play. can i just go through synaptic? or will it be more involved than that
<DaSkreech> !codecs | chipbuddy
<ubotu> chipbuddy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> athena: i know
<ober0ne> ok, another question... I was talking to LjL earlier and he/she told me to do something about a sudo something something dist-upgrade
<Rictoo> the_hammer: What Vista theme for kbfx did you use?
<DaSkreech> can you pastebin it so I can read it?
<ubuntu> well, I rebooted and left the room........ I come back and my 3 year old is sitting in my chair with a big grin on his face
<chipbuddy> yeesh... i'm a software engineer, and when i saw "!codecs" i read in my head "not codecs"
<DaSkreech> chipbuddy: Yeah took me a while too
<stdin> chipbuddy: avi isn't a real format, it's just a container, it's probably some win codec, so try the w32codecs package
<DaSkreech> stdin: high% it's xvid or divx
<chipbuddy> ok, thanks guys... or girls... people
<DaSkreech> chipbuddy: what about the robots? they don't get love?
<ubuntu> gotta go, the wifey is seducing me with a lovely outfit
<ober0ne> go get 'er
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: hohoho
<Rictoo> What kbfx theme do you guys recommend?
<chipbuddy> daskreech silly daskreech, robots can't love
<DaSkreech> chipbuddy: So you gotta give love to get?
<chipbuddy> rictoo: for for the smurf theme!
<Rictoo> smurf? :O
<ubuntu> sorry guys............... the pc can wait til tomorrow
<chipbuddy> yeah, it probably doesn't exist... but that would be awesome
<Rictoo> woah, was that a coincidence......?
<athena> DaSkreeh: how do i copy the updated file to the etc/apt/sources list folder?
<ober0ne> lol
<Rictoo> 222850  chipbuddy rictoo: for for the smurf theme!
<Rictoo> 222901  Rictoo smurf? :O
<Rictoo> 222907 this.join = new Join("redsmurf", n=redsmurf@61-229-42-150.dynamic.hinet.net, #kubuntu);
<Rictoo> That was a wierd coincidence............
<the_hammer> i cant remember but i got from kde-look.org to short cut it in the search there look for vista
<DaSkreech> athena: I would like to check it first can you put it on pastebin?
<athena> DaSkreeh: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16714/
<DaSkreech> athena: wonderful
<DaSkreech> athena: you are on kubuntu correct?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: looking
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: what about it?
<athena> ubuntu using gnome
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: that's the entire sources.list
<athena> does the k stand for kde?
<Jack3> hmm
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: so they're running medibuntu, not ubuntu, so can be sent to wherever medibuntu does support.  looks like dapper+additions
<DaSkreech> athena: alt+F2 -> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list -> password -> paste file and save
<DaSkreech> athena: KDE
<Jack3> both gparted and partition magic give me erorrs when trying to resize my NTFS windows disk
<Jack3> is it cause i need to deFrag?
<DaSkreech> Jack3: try defrag it
<Jack3> yeh im doin so now
<Jack3> just gonna take a year
<uzip> hola
<uzip> k tal
<diego_cl> hola
<soulrider> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<uzip> quien m,e puede ayudar
<soulrider> hola :)
<DaSkreech> athena: plus you get us :) we are way nicer than the ubuntu folks :)
<DaSkreech> don't tell them though :)
<DaSkreech> athena: got the editor?
<uzip> alguien que me diga como instalar los driver de sonido de una dell gx1
<soulrider> !es | uzip
<ubotu> uzip: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<athena> DaSkreeh: just updated the file
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: apparently there is a magazine handing out "ubuntu" cds with that
<DaSkreech> athena: Ok you should be able to follow the wiki page now
<unix_infidel> ok, the mini iso doesnt seem to be working.
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: wouldnt surprise me.  they should call it medibuntu though
<diego_cl> !magic point
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about magic point - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unix_infidel> is there a way i can possibly do things the way debian does its netboot iso?
<DaSkreech> that's what I was thinking
<diego_cl> !magic_point
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about magic_point - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<diego_cl> !magicpoint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about magicpoint - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<unix_infidel> DaSkreech: as i mentioned the mini.iso doesnt seem to be booting.
<DaSkreech> unix_infidel: there is a way to get the Alternate to do that as well
<DaSkreech> !netboot
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<unix_infidel> DaSkreech: how exactly?
<Dr_willis> any sort of net isntall - will be real slow at this time.
<DaSkreech> unix_infidel: ^^^^
<Rictoo> OW
<Rictoo> FROZEN-BUBBLE IS SO FUN
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: Dirt slow
<ober0ne> ok, so how do I mount sata drives in dapper?
<DaSkreech> Rictoo: have you played multiplayer?
<Rictoo> nope
<stdin> now THAT is cool
<DaSkreech> ober0ne: /dev/sdn#
<ober0ne> how do I know the sdn#
<Rictoo> im not good enough for multiplayer yet :)
<ober0ne> like sda1 or such
<The_Machine> How do i change the time FROM military time in Fiesty?  :/
<sonoftheclayr> what is a good ripping app?
<DaSkreech> ober0ne: /dev/sd<tab><tab>
<The_Machine> regular 12 hour time is better :)
<DaSkreech> sonoftheclayr: Amarok
<DaSkreech> or k3b
<ober0ne> huh?
<stdin> sonoftheclayr: k3b and amarok
<DaSkreech> ooohooh
<sonoftheclayr> thanks
<ober0ne> I'm sorry... I'm still really new
<DaSkreech> sonoftheclayr: a Audiocd ripper?
<DaSkreech> ober0ne: you are mounting from the command line?
<ober0ne> yes
<ober0ne> oddly enough I don't know how to do it from the gui
<The_Machine> anyone?  help with the time?
<DaSkreech> !tab | ober0ne
<ubotu> ober0ne: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<athena> DaSkreeh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats but cannot run the apt part returns an error
<DaSkreech> ober0ne: tab auto completes the lines for you
<ober0ne> ohhh cool
<DaSkreech> athena: What error?
<ober0ne> dos didn't do that
<ober0ne> :D
<DaSkreech> heehee
<Dr_willis> my dos did :)
<ober0ne> ok, when I tab I get a beep
<athena> DaSkreeh: hold on
<DaSkreech> ober0ne: Did it twice?
<stdin> The_Machine: you mean the clock in the system tray?
<ober0ne> yes, I got two beeps
<DaSkreech> ober0ne: Probably don't have a sata drive then
<ober0ne> but no autocomplete
<The_Machine> yes, stdin..  it's 24 hour format
<The_Machine> would like 12
<ober0ne> they're both sata
<The_Machine> i can't figure out how to change it
<athena> DaSkreeh: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16719/
<stdin> The_Machine: Right click the clock, click Date & Time Format, go to the Time & Dates tab
<ober0ne> the hardware is the easy part... it's the software that buggers me up
<Dr_willis> you have to restart KDE to get the clock to realize that its changed..
<Dr_willis> whichis sort of silly. :) or restart that clock some how.
<ober0ne> once you start making it think, there's a problem
<stdin> The_Machine: use the dropdown list in the "Time format" part to change it
<DaSkreech> ober0ne: does /dev/hd<tab><tab> give you anything?
<stdin> Dr_willis: restart kicker
<ober0ne> just a beep
<stdin> Dr_willis: that would do it
<Dr_willis> yea - i never can rember how to do that. :)
<ober0ne> no characters or anything
<DaSkreech> athena: did you do a sudo apt-get update ?
<Dr_willis> i guess im just weird in that i think the clock should  see the format changed and restart. :)
<athena> DaSkreeh: via terminal
<stdin> Dr_willis: either "killall kicker && kicker" or "dcop kicker kicker restart"
<ober0ne> I'm working on a fresh install of dapper... very fresh
<Dr_willis> or at least have a time settingformat just FOR the clock. not having to use the kde-wide time format.
* Dr_willis kicks kicker
<DaSkreech> !tab | athena
<ubotu> athena: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DaSkreech> athena: yes in the terminal
<The_Machine> hmm
<athena> DaSkreeh: So what am i doing wrong?
<unix_infidel> is there a way to do a server install using the alternate cd?
<flake> I'm runnin 6.10, it says 7.04 is available and I can upgrade - if I do, will it wipe my php/apache settings among other stuff?
<stdin> unix_infidel: i think it gives you the option at the boot menu
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<soulrider> flake: i dont see why it would wipe them
<stdin> flake: no, it will just upgrade
<DaSkreech> athena: you did the audo apt-get update ?
<flake> ok  thanks
<athena> Doing it know
<Duder29> has anyone successfully installed kubuntu 7.04 on a microsoft virtual machine?
<Duder29> im getting a destorted black screen at the login prompt
<DaSkreech> !microsoft
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<athena> DaSkreeh: ok it has completed
<zerothis> !equivalents
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<athena> DaSkreeh: please see results  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16721/
<Rictoo> meh
<g35> stdin, yeah i did, can anyone help me with this error i get when i try running the mozilla thunderbird install script: http://pastebin.ca/450877
<Rictoo> at lvl 20 of frozen-bubble, I got tired
<Rictoo> lol
<Rictoo> =/
<yotux> Can anyone point me a the direction of a good place to find out how to create iptables rules?
<stdin> Rictoo: I've compleated it before (level 100)
<Rictoo> wow
<Rictoo> nice :O
<stdin> took forever tho :p
<ober0ne> *sigh* all I want is my sata drives
<DaSkreech> athena: so the codecs installed?
<Rictoo> ok
<Rictoo> Now that I played frozen-bubble, what other games are there? :S
<Rictoo> :D*
<the_hammer> if your wanting libdvdcss and w32codecs try automatrix2 :)
<stdin> NO
<stdin> don't
<Dr_willis> ick.
<stdin> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a CLOSED SOURCE script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<athena> DaSkreeh: just finished do i need to reboot?
<Dr_willis> theres no need to use automatix  much if at all.. from what ive seen in feisty.
<DaSkreech> athena: no
<g35> !thunderbird
<ubotu> a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<stdin> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<DaSkreech> athena: you can pretty much assume that yuo don't need to reboot
<purpleposeidon> !nethack | Rictoo
<athena> ok let me test it then
<Dr_willis> Gotta love Closed source 'scripts' :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nethack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Rictoo: are you on Kubuntu?
<the_hammer> works for me ive never had any problems with it
<purpleposeidon> awwww, you FAIL, ubotu
<the_hammer> not even when i ran edgy
<g35> stdin, yeah i did try to run it again
<Rictoo> dennister: Yes
<DaSkreech> chipbuddy: how goes?
<stdin> g35: was it the same output the 2nd time, or different ?
<Rictoo> DaSkreech: yes*
<g35> same
<DaSkreech> Rictoo: have adept open already?
<soulrider> !software > uzip
* Dr_willis looked at the Automatix web site once.. and his pc exploded...
<Dr_willis> :)
<Rictoo> I just use apt-get in konsole ;)
<stdin> g35: got a link to the install script ?
<g35> sure
<DaSkreech> Rictoo: alt+space -> type adept -> enter
<the_hammer> this is horrible
<the_hammer> http://pastebin.ca/450917
<Rictoo> DaSkreech: Why?
<DaSkreech> athena: how are you?
<Rictoo> WOW
<g35> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThunderbirdNewVersion
<DaSkreech> Rictoo: To amuse me :)
<Rictoo> ALT+SPACE IS SO COOl
<Rictoo> WHEN DID THEY ADD THAT
<the_hammer> stuff like this is gonna make ppl turn away from 7.04
<athena> DaSkreeh: Working like a treat thanks for all your help much appreciated..
<DaSkreech> athena: sure
<Hobbsee> Rictoo: ages ago.  most pepole dont know
<Rictoo> :O
<Rictoo> it's awesome
<g35> wtf is alt+space?
<DaSkreech> Rictoo: ok so is adept open?
<Rictoo> yeah
<DaSkreech> !katapult | g35
<ubotu> g35: katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<the_hammer> heck with it ive had enough im scrappin this
<the_hammer> bbl
<amigrave> how can I disable the "remote shares" icons to appear on the desktop when a samba share is mounted? I desactivated it in desktop behaviour but they are still there
<DaSkreech> Rictoo: You see where it has tags? Smart available and all ?
<Rictoo> yeah
<DaSkreech> Ok go to all and scroll down to use
<DaSkreech> Expand that and look for gameplaying
<g35> cool
<Rictoo> COOOL
<Rictoo> THANKS <3
<DaSkreech> Rictoo: drag the word gameplaying to tags that I want
<DaSkreech> it will filter out all non game apps
<Rictoo> I figured it out :)
<Rictoo> ;DD
<Rictoo> AWESOME <3
<Rictoo> some of the files have a kubuntu logo next to them
<DaSkreech> if you want to be leet you can drag the needs gnome to tags I don't want :)
<Rictoo> what's that mean?
<themanmike> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<DaSkreech> Rictoo: means they are officialy backed by Kubuntu
<Rictoo> ok
<Rictoo> where is the 'needs' tag
<nixternal> anyone else having issues with amarok and feisty?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Hmm it's been a while since I opened amarok
<pierre_> upgraded to feisty and the sound is gone...:-(
<DaSkreech> nixternal: I know that I had to re apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<nixternal> it is just sittin' and spinnin'
<nixternal> nah, no need for extra-codecs
<nixternal> this is a fresh feisty 64 install
<Rictoo> rolldice: "A virtual dice roller"
<Rictoo> W T F
<Rictoo> Who would use that? :\
<Shifty> does anyone know how you get the view of the cube as if you're looking at a box?
<Shifty> in beryl?
<Rictoo> you mean from the outside?
<DaSkreech> Rictoo: DND FTW!!
<Shifty> yes
<Rictoo> It's in the settings somewhere
<DaSkreech> Shifty: turn on the cube plugin
<Shifty> haha I know, there's a million of them. I'm sorting through them now.
<Rictoo> DaSkreech: DND?
<Rictoo> ..\
<DaSkreech> D&D ?
<Rictoo> D&D ?
<Rictoo> ...
<Rictoo> What are you talking about? :D
<DaSkreech> Rictoo: you are so un geekish :)
<Krimreaper> How do I install ubuntu 7.04 with a Ati Radeon X850 XT when it i get a blank screen on install ?
<Rictoo> DaSkreech: Unfortunately :(
<stdin> g35: you sure you ran it again, the output couldn't have been the same
<ober0ne> does anyone know how to upgrade dapper to edgy through command line?
<DaSkreech> Krimreaper: try it with safe graphics mode?
<DaSkreech> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<Krimreaper> tried it
<Krimreaper> didnt work
<DaSkreech> ober0ne: Lke that ^^^ with some obvious changes
<DaSkreech> Krimreaper: Hmm alternate cd?
<ober0ne> ok, that works
<ober0ne> thank you... I looked for like half an hour for something/anything
<Krimreaper> it also wont work for ubuntu 6.10 and the support site says my graohics card is compatible
<DaSkreech> Krimreaper: really should work then.
<DaSkreech> Might be something else
<matrix_> how can i fetch my emails using fetchmail and have them marked by spamassassin?
<DaSkreech> Krimreaper: the alternate CD will most likely work though
<ober0ne> ok, so I tried to run the command it told me to, and my computer told me it had no clue what I was talking about
<Krimreaper> what do u mean by the alternate cd
<DaSkreech> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Krimreaper> yeah well even when i install it on an alternative computer i still cant boot ubuntu with the video card
<Rictoo> crap
<Krimreaper> it doesnt make much sense but could it be something about the sus motherboard
<DaSkreech> Krimreaper: no :-) I meant use the alternate Cd :)
<Rictoo> I used the blast program and now there are holes in my irssi
<Rictoo> -.-
<Krimreaper> ASUS motherboard
<DaSkreech> Krimreaper: It's not a live cd so It doesn't care what video card you have
<sixty_mls> ober0ne: what comman did you run?
<stdin> ober0ne: follow this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuUpgrade
<stdin> sixty_mls: I'm thinking "!upgrade"
<Krimreaper> what i dont get is that this video card is supposed to work with 3D accelaeration and everything but it wont work on my computer
<eakbas> how do I upgrade from dapper to feisty?
<Shaddox> Hi everyone.
<DaSkreech> Krimreaper: I'm sure it can but live Cd's aren't magic
<stdin> eakbas: you have to upgrade to edgy, THEN feisty
<DaSkreech> Close
<DaSkreech> but not quite
<eakbas> daskreech: ok, then how do I proceed?
<Shaddox> I'm a new Ubuntu user, but I'd like to try out the KDE environment. Can anyone tell me what's special about KDE and such? I don't feel like looking it up and feel like making more friends anyways. :D
<DaSkreech> eakbas: stdin  is correct
<Krimreaper> k ill try that then
<DaSkreech> Shaddox: Near everythign is special
<stdin> eakbas: follow: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuUpgrade then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Shaddox> DaSkreech: I'm using apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, so I'll be sure to see h ow, but what's special about it?
<DaSkreech> Shaddox: more power and looks better  Neater applications and you get to hang out with us
<Doctor_Nick> ok
<DaSkreech> #kubuntu is the real draw :-)
<Doctor_Nick> so how do i do everything that automatix does without using automatix :/
<eakbas> daskreech:thank you
<DaSkreech> Shaddox: it's really just KDE with the ubuntu philosphy applied to it
<Doctor_Nick> plus KDE is way better than gnome ;d
<DaSkreech> Shaddox: What do you like about gnome?
<stdin> it's for dumb people :p
<nu-> Whenever i click a hyperlink in konversation, it opens with bluefish. anyone know how to make it open with firefox?
<Shaddox> DaSkreech: It's Simble. So is Kubuntu still ubuntu, but with KDE instead of Gnome? Or is it completely seperate?
<Doctor_Nick> shaddox: the first one
<Shaddox> Doctor_Nick: Ah, is it compatible with regular Ubuntu?
<stdin> nu-: Settings -> Configure Konversation -> General -> use custom web browser. put "firefox " in there
<DaSkreech> Shaddox: first guess is right :)
<Shaddox> Sweet
<Shaddox> At least here people talk to me
<Shaddox> I tried to get help in #ubuntu and got completely ignored for 3 hours X_x
<DaSkreech> Shaddox: see told you that #kubuntu rokks :)
<Hobbsee> Shaddox: it has lots of people.  that happens :P
<Shaddox> So you guys already got bonus points
<Doctor_Nick> thats because it moves way faster
<nu-> stdin: thanks man
<g35> stdin, hey
<Shaddox> What about compatibility with windows-only programs Steam and XFire?
<radioaktivstorm> hello, I am trying to fix my settings in gnome, kde seems to have overridden the color and theme settings. i figured out how to fix the theme, but for some reason; the color of the window border is not working.
<Shaddox> Cause ubuntu botches both, X_x
<radioaktivstorm> it stays the same color
<DaSkreech> Shaddox: Same :)
<Shaddox> Gah
<Shaddox> Well then
<DaSkreech> Shaddox: you tried Wine ?
<Shaddox> I'll need to keep cedega
<stdin> g35: I got the error you did the 1st time, not the 2nd tho
<DaSkreech> cedega would be the way to go
<Shaddox> Yeah
<Shaddox> But I can't afford it
<Shaddox> Torrents are my friend :D
<Shaddox> That and FINALLY having my DNS set up :D
<Shaddox> Idid
<DaSkreech> Oh
<DaSkreech> anyone here from England?
<Shaddox> Wine botched my friends list, DaSkreech
<Shaddox> In XF
<Shaddox> And would absolutely refuse to let Steam run
<DaSkreech> Shaddox: Yeah that' happens sometimes. It'll get better
<stdin> DaSkreech: Birmingham here
<Shaddox> Well
<Shaddox> Once I install package kubuntu-desktop
<Shaddox> How do I run KDE in a seperate window
<Shaddox> So I don't have to reboot and lose my touchy connection
<stdin> Shaddox: why would you have to reboot to load kde?
<DaSkreech> stdin: Do you remember a BBc program that took someone out of their job and trained them to do something totally different and then a bunch of experts had to pick out if he was fake or not?
<g35> stdin, yeah me too, i got it thansk
<nicolas> hello
<ober0ne> how does one go about getting an update manager?
<Shaddox> Cause I'm a linux noob. :D
<DaSkreech> Shaddox: You can just logout and back in choosing KDE
<Shaddox> Erm
<DaSkreech> Shaddox: do you have xnest installed?
<Shaddox> Xnest? Yeah
<DaSkreech> sweet run it
<dsmith> when I run sudo apt-get update, nothing hapens
<Shaddox> I use it to log in as root in Gnome to change perms on files i need now and then
<DaSkreech> It shoudl give you a login screen
<dsmith> i am vnc'd on a remote machine
<stdin> DaSkreech: vaguely
<DaSkreech> stdin: remember what it was called?
<nicolas> I need to make a shell script with sudo..but i want that the password petition autocomplete...
<Shaddox> I couldn't get my remote logins working X_x
<nicolas> I need to make a shell script with sudo..but i want that the password petition autocomplete...SOME HELP??
<stdin> DaSkreech: nope, sorry
<DaSkreech> nicolas: make a new user and give them passwordless sudo
<DaSkreech> run the script as that person
<dsmith> what wouls stop apt-get from updating?
<stdin> nicolas: you could just run the script with sudo
<radioaktivstorm> :( can does anyone know how to fix this issue with the colors?
<Shaddox> So wait
<DaSkreech> dsmith: one hundred million computers hitting the servers ?
<Shaddox> I just run 'xnest'?
<dsmith> oh!
<DaSkreech> Shaddox: sure
<dsmith> I forgot
<dsmith> haha
<dsmith> stil????
<DaSkreech> tell me when the login comes up
<dsmith> *still
<DaSkreech> dsmith: till this time next week
<dsmith> wait, let me revise my question
<stdin> dsmith: try to find a "less known" mirror
<DaSkreech> My friend is trying to get the PS3 iso and it's going at 5k
<dsmith> when I apt-get update, on my laptop it asks for a password and runs the script
<dsmith> on this remote box nothing happens it just to a blank prompy
<dsmith> *prompt
<dsmith> thats what I was referring to
<g35> stdin, i installed thunderbird and it said successfully installed and now when i run it, it wont work
<dsmith> i never see repos fly past
<g35> you know what i thought would be a good idea for KDE or any OS, automatic tab word completion, like a cell phone but it autocomples when you press tab
<stdin> g35: what happens when you try to run it?
<g35> it says thundebrird loading then it just doesnt do anything
<g35> then the thunderbird running icon just goes away
<stdin> try running it in konsole, to check for errors
<stdin> "mozilla-thinderbird"
<g35> yep, nothing
<athena> DaScreeh:   How do configure RPD for incoming request?
<stdin> g35: try "thunderbird" then
<g35> nothign either
<dsmith> g35, thunderbird runs fine on my machine, what version?
<Doctor_Nick> how do i set up kubuntu so that it automatically detects and mounts ntfs partitions
<stdin> dsmith: 2.0
<dsmith> thats the latest ver.
<Hobbsee> !mount | Doctor_Nick
<dsmith> hmmmmm
<ubotu> Doctor_Nick: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Hobbsee> should do it by default
<Doctor_Nick> I have an external usb drive
<Hobbsee> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions is better
<dsmith> g35, try removing the program
<DaSkreech> dsmith: you don't have sudo privilges on the laptop
<dsmith> I do, but this other machine something is not right
<DaSkreech> !tab | g35
<ubotu> g35: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dsmith> g35: try removing thunderbird from Konsole
<DaSkreech> dsmith: on the other machine if you are doing a sudo something and it's not doing it then you don't have rights
<DaSkreech> dsmith: are you near the faulty machine?
<dsmith> I understand that. No its in Houston, TX
<dsmith> lol
<dsmith> one sec.
<dsmith> on my laptop sudo apt-get update asks for password
<dsmith> on the other machine it wont do it
<DaSkreech> dsmith: and nothing flies by
<dsmith> no
<dsmith> that is whats baffling me
<Shaddox> DaSkreech: Hm, I have xnest for gnome nested logins, but for some reason I can't just run xnest.
<g35> dsmith, why should i remove it? you mean reinstall it?
<DaSkreech> dsmith: do a sudo echo I r root
<Shaddox> Er...it gives me an error.
<DaSkreech> Shaddox: oh?
<dsmith> g35: yes
<zerothis> what irc should i go to to get cdemu working?
<dsmith> bash: r not found?
<dsmith> dont you mean, sudo echo | root
<Shaddox> DaSkreech: Server is already active for display 0
<Shaddox>         If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<Shaddox>         and start again.
<DaSkreech> no sudo echo "i r root"
<dsmith> oh
<DaSkreech> Shaddox: hmm ok
<dsmith> ok it took the cmd
<dsmith> nothing happened
<DaSkreech> did it echo back ?
<Shaddox> DaSkreech: I can't log out, unfortunately, cause if I try, my display will botch up completely till I reboot.
<dsmith> nothing
<DaSkreech> Shaddox: sounds like you need to fix X :)
<DaSkreech> dsmith: You don't have sudo then
<dsmith> ok
<dsmith> so I log out log in as admin and add him as sudo?
<dsmith> that would explain why
<DaSkreech> dsmith: that wasn't the first user on the machine I'll warrant
<stdin> Shaddox: use "Xnest :1" (the :1 means open on display 1 (the 2nd one))
<dsmith> yes, we have a default main
<DaSkreech> dsmith: well all other new users are not  added to the admin group
<dsmith> hmmm
<DaSkreech> login as that user and add whoever you would like to be able to adminisiter the box to the admin group
<DaSkreech> dsmith: they get full sudo rights
<dsmith> ok, once I install the progs they need
<dsmith> then I can go back and remove then
<dsmith> thx
<Shaddox> stdin: Thanks it worked. :D
<DaSkreech> dsmith: Hmm?
<stdin> :)
<Shaddox> DaSkreech: Now, Xnest is up, now what?
<DaSkreech> Shaddox: You should have a option that says sessions ?
<dsmith> log off, login as full admin
<DaSkreech> dsmith: remove what?
<dsmith> I understand now
<DaSkreech> dsmith: You don't need to log off
<dsmith> I'll figure it out
<DaSkreech> you can su
<Shaddox> DaSkreech: No, it's what X looks like when there's no GUI loaded, the X cursor on the greyscale screen.
<dsmith> eh?
<dsmith> oh!
<DaSkreech> su adminuser
<stdin> Shaddox: try "DISPLAY=:1 startkde&"
<Doctor_Nick> why doesnt kubuntu have hal automatically installed
<DaSkreech> then run the commands
<Shaddox> stdin: Huh?
<Shaddox> stdin: So what do I need to put into my console?
<dsmith> ok
<stdin> Shaddox: that should start KDE on display :1 for you
<stdin> Shaddox: just type: DISPLAY=:1 startkde&
<stdin> Shaddox: exactly as shown
<reldruh> hello. I mounted some pictures using sshfs and the mount went successfully but when I try to open the pictures in any program, even konqueror it's incredibly slow. Gwenview took a full 5 minutes to open a single picture but it all works fine if I access them over fish:/. Does anybody know why that happens or how I can fix it?
<Shaddox> WHOOPS!
<Shaddox> I hit Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<Shaddox> But my display didnt glitch
<Shaddox> So now I'm in KDE
<Shaddox> Looks neat so far ^^
<dsmith> ok, when I type su
<stdin> oh well, even better :p
<dsmith> it asks for passwd
<anyo> Hi guys! How can I get my right ALT key working in Kubuntu 7.04 ?
<dsmith> well, its not taking any of the passwds
<dsmith> :(
<Shaddox> ^^
<Shaddox> Yeah, i like it so far
<DaSkreech> dsmith: what did you type in ?
<DaSkreech> just su ?
<Shaddox> But the bottom bar reminds me way too much of Windows X_x
<dsmith> at the prompt
<dsmith> su
<DaSkreech> dsmith: it's su username
<stdin> Shaddox: change it then
<DaSkreech> so su adminuser
<Dr_willis> Egads!  a bottom bar! :)
<DaSkreech> and then put in the password for adminuser
<Shaddox> stdin: I've never even seen KDE till now. No idea how. X_x
<DaSkreech> Shaddox: grab it and drag it to the top
<Dr_willis> drag it to the side. :)
<Shaddox> Ahh, neat. ^^
<stdin> Shaddox: Right  click it, -> Configure panel
<DaSkreech> dsmith: works now?
<stdin> Shaddox: there are SOO many options your head will explode :p
* Dr_willis goes BAM!
<dsmith> one sec, kinda slow over vnc
<DaSkreech> dsmith: eek ssh ftw ! :)
<anyo> Hi guys! How can I get my right ALT key working in Kubuntu 7.04 ?
<Dr_willis> vnc to ssh, to ssh back. to vnc again. :)
<Doctor_Nick> ok, after installing hal and pmount, its still not mounting
<Dr_willis> Hmm my right alt key works.
<dsmith> su (admin) passwd worked
<DaSkreech> anyo: wonderful question
<anyo> Dr_willis: doesn't work ......... didn't work in edgy either
<Shaddox> O_O
<Shaddox> So far im liking this ^^
<DaSkreech> dsmith: neat so you can then install whatever you want there
<anyo> I thought it would work in 7.04
<dsmith> ok thx a bunch
<anyo> I guess I have to change some setting but I have look and no luck
<Dr_willis> anyo,  i woudl guess either the kleyboard is broken.. or you got some keyboard/language setting.
<DaSkreech> dsmith: if you are super lazy you an su (username) -c command to run
<Shaddox> Will Cedega work in KDE?
<DaSkreech> Shaddox: sure
<anyo> language setting ... what should I choose ?......... keyboard is fine in suse
<Dr_willis> cedega can work with just X and no window manager at all. :)
<Dr_willis> anyo,  try american/english?
<Shaddox> Er
<Shaddox> But Cedega is generating strange errors now...
<dsmith> wow, this persons DSL connection is slow
<dsmith> :(
<dsmith> ssh ftw?
<Dr_willis> Cedega is good at generating strange messages
<dsmith> I am running ssh
<neurovore> Hello, again guys...
<Shaddox> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<Shaddox>   Major opcode:  148
<Shaddox>   Minor opcode:  3
<Shaddox>   Resource id:  0x0
<Shaddox> Failed to open device
<Shaddox> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<Shaddox>   Major opcode:  148
<Shaddox>   Minor opcode:  3
<Shaddox>   Resource id:  0x0
<Shaddox> Failed to open device
<DaSkreech> !paste | Shaddox
<Shaddox> I've never seen that before X_x
<ubotu> Shaddox: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> !baddevice | Shaddox
<Shaddox> Eh, I know I know
<ubotu> Shaddox: If you are receiving an error similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168 then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<Dr_willis> Shaddox,  thats  just a warning from the wacom tablet thats in the xorg.conf file
<Doctor_Nick> ugh
<Shaddox> okay
<Dr_willis> Shaddox,  you can ignore that.
<Shaddox> but is it good bad or harmless or what. X_x
<Shaddox> okay than
<Doctor_Nick> ok, pmount mounts my usb drive, but i have to do it EVERY TIME i plug it in
<Doctor_Nick> is there a more elegant solution
<Doctor_Detroit> :)
<Shaddox> so what's the main difference between KDE and GDM?
<Dr_willis> or edit it out of the xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> KDM = login manager for kde. GDM = login manager for gnome.
<DaSkreech> Shaddox: one is a desktop and one is a login screen
<stdin> Shaddox: GDM is a display manager, KDE is a desktop environment
<Shaddox> Er
<makuseru> when i upgraded from Edgy lastnight i got 5 packages saying they didnt install correctly, i have been googling all day, and have tried various things with adept and dpkg and cant get them to install correctly, can someone please help me (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16726/ error report)
<Shaddox> I meant Gnome and KDE >.<
* Dr_willis assumes he typoed
<Dr_willis> :)
<neurovore> I was trying to format my other hard drive last time I was here...I suddenly had to leave, so I did not quite get what all I had to do. I have never formatted a hard drive in either windows or Linux before, so any help would be appreciated.
<Dr_willis> You can install gnome and kde both on the same box and try them both out
<stdin> Shaddox: KDE is more configurable (with GUIs too)
<Shaddox> i did
<Shaddox> but im not smart with linux
<Shaddox> ive only used it for a week X_x
<Shaddox> mostly server stuff on my server machine
<Dr_willis> the login screen has a 'menu' you can use to select gnome, or kde. try them out.. have fun. :)
<Shaddox> i did
<Shaddox> thats how i got into kde on accident ^^
<Jack313> hey guys, im trying to use the gparted on the live disc to resize my windows partition
<Jack313> and i keep getting this damn error to check filesystem for possible errors
<Jack313> and ive done check disk /f and defrag
<Doctor_Detroit> Question: is sun-java6-jdk ok to install?
<neurovore> I have one hard drive that I am running linux on...it is about 60 gb in size, then I have the one that I want to format that is 500 gb in size. I just want to use it for startage space.
<DaSkreech> neurovore: What do you want to format it to?
<Shaddox> okay so now i know alot about kubuntu, what's xubuntu?
<Doctor_Detroit> ..or should I use 1.5.0.08
<Doctor_Detroit> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<DaSkreech> Shaddox: A slowly growing mass :(
<neurovore> How do I set it up so that its icon appears on my desktop and so I can use it purely as a file storage disk?
<Shaddox> X_x
<Shaddox> but what is it?
<Doctor_Detroit> xbuntu, is for lowend machines
<neurovore> Unlike my original PATA drive that I have Linux on, this is a SATA drive.
<Dr_willis> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<DaSkreech> Shaddox: xfce is a lightweight desktop
<DaSkreech> !xfce
<Shaddox> ah.
<Shaddox> okay, well i suppose i should check out kubuntu DVD-iso downloads
<DaSkreech> Shaddox: however I think the project has outgrown it's purpose
<Dr_willis> i dotn see much point in the dvd-downloads.
<ravan> can i make kpdf use acroread's fonts?
<DaSkreech> Shaddox: why? you just installed it
<Shaddox> i know
<Shaddox> but i need to do a clean install/format
<DaSkreech> It's the same thing :)
<Shaddox> i have too much crap i've tried to do and failed at
<DaSkreech> Shaddox: Did you learn from it?
<Shaddox> no
<omegabeta> Question: I chose to upgrade Kubuntu to fesity from efty but it got to around an hour left and told me it needed te restart services or some such from a list? and that i should reboot or something.. i was not quite sure, So I rebooted but now kubuntu is broken and when i log in it just reatarts x back to the login, if i simply put the fiesty (ubuntu)disk in will that let me install and keep all files?
<DaSkreech> :-P
<Shaddox> noone helps me out till i came in here :/
<DaSkreech> omegabeta: it boots but you can't loginto kde ?
<neurovore> DaSkreech: I can wait until you are finished with Shaddox if you are busy.
<omegabeta> it logs in to kde for 5 seconds then quickly restartx back to the login
<DaSkreech> Shaddox: Well when you reinstall see if you can make a /home partition
<Shaddox> DaSkreech: For what?
<DaSkreech> omegabeta: May be some setting try moving your .kde folder
<DaSkreech> Shaddox: it's very useful.
<Shaddox> I can't even get torrent.ubuntu.com to come up
<makuseru> when i upgraded from Edgy lastnight i got 5 packages saying they didnt install correctly, i have been googling all day, and have tried various things with adept and dpkg and cant get them to install correctly, can someone please help me (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16726/ error report)
<omegabeta> the thing is, the install can not have finished, as there was still an hour left of the update when the prompt came up initially that i rebooted from
<DaSkreech> Shaddox: used Windows before?
<Shaddox> DaSkreech: I used to windows till last week.
<kalorin`> anyone know what happens if you put ddr2 ram in a machine that usually only runs ddr?
<kalorin`> specifically an athlon64 machine
<DaSkreech> makuseru: normally I just delete the cache files and reinstall
<omegabeta> so its bound to be broken, can i just install the ubuntu fiesty cd and chose an option to keep all my files etc?
<DaSkreech> omegabeta: then finish the install from the cli
<Toyd> Hello, how can i install kiba dock on kubuntu?
<omegabeta> how can i finish the install? i cant get in to kde
<Toyd> !kiba dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<makuseru> DaSkreech: how do i do that
<DaSkreech> Shaddox: ever put all your data on one drive so when you have to reinstall Windows you can just format and not worry about losing all your data ?
<DaSkreech> makuseru: you know which 5 packages it is?
<makuseru> yes
<DaSkreech> omegabeta: can you get to the command line ?
<kalorin`> wow, DDR2 800 ram for $104 for 2gb
<Shaddox> DaSkreech: No, not really.
<DaSkreech> makuseru: find them in the folder /var/cache/apt/archive and remove them
<Shaddox> I never had to format till i screwed ntoskrnl.exe up last week and decided to try linux
<DaSkreech> Shaddox: how many times have you reinstalled windows ?
<DaSkreech> Oh wow :)
<Shaddox> Cept now i can't get to the torrent place to get kubuntu dvd :/
<DaSkreech> Shaddox: you hve the ubuntu live dvd ?
<Shaddox> no
<Shaddox> i have ubuntu on regular CD
<Shaddox> it was all i had at the time. ^^
<DaSkreech> live ?
<Shaddox> i bought DVD's last week
<Shaddox> so i can burn a dvd-rom
<DaSkreech> the desktop cd ?
<Shaddox> yeah
<DaSkreech> Ah ok :)
<DaSkreech> Well I'm going to bed
<DaSkreech>  night all
<Kubuntu_noob> why not dl from www.kubuntu.com?  too slow?
<neurovore> Goodnight.
<Shaddox> I want the DVD image.
<Shaddox> Not just regular CD
<Shaddox> I want to finally have a reason to burn a dvd, lol
<Kubuntu_noob> they have it there don't they?
<DaSkreech> they should
<Shaddox> torrent.ubuntu.com is not responding :/
<Jack313> DaSkreech, after running Defrag and chkdsk, I still cant Gparted to work
<DaSkreech> Shaddox: hammered
<Jack313> it just says check filesys for errors
<Jack313> so i want to try and use the force command on NTFSresize
<DaSkreech> umm
<DaSkreech> that's outside my knowledge :)
<Jack313> :9
<Shaddox> This is the website it links me to
<Shaddox> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/feisty/release/dvd/
<Shaddox> But for some reason it fails to come up
<Toyd> Hello, how can i install kiba dock on kubuntu?
<Toyd> !kiba dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Toyd> kiba dock please some one
<Toyd> kiba dock where is it
<Toyd> i want the kiba dock please
<Toyd> please it looks so kewl i got to have it
<Toyd> help me please someone
<Toyd> why was i ignored
<neurovore> Since Daskreech is going to bed, does anybody else know anything about adding a second hard drive under Linux?
<Toyd> please i beg of you
<Toyd> kiba kiba
<DaSkreech> !info kiba-dock
<ubotu> Package kiba-dock does not exist in feisty
<DaSkreech> !dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !search kiba
<ubotu> Found:
<DaSkreech> stupid bot
<Dr_willis> neurovore,  power down.. plug it in.. fdisk it. format it , mount it.
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: he (assuming it's a he) has never formatted anythign before
<neurovore> What do you mean by fdisk?
<DaSkreech> Jack313: how are you connected to irc ?
<Dr_willis> theres a large # of 'adding drives to linux' howtos out that cover the basics.
<Dr_willis> neurovore,  use fdisk, or gparted to 'partition' the drive
<Dr_willis> gparted can also format the drive
<neurovore> Hold on...
* Dr_willis holds on..........*ugh*
<khaije1> after the network-scripted upgrade from edgy to fiesty my computer won't boot, the last message i see on the screen is "fsck exited with a status of 1"
<khaije1> any ideas what could fix this?
<Dr_willis> hmm there was some sort of disk manager tool out also.. but never used it.
<Shaddox> ugh
<Shaddox> forget it
<Shaddox> i give up >.<
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: alt+space -> system -> press enter -> disk and filesystems
<Dr_willis> khaije1,  the drive may of gotten currupted? boot the isntall cd. go to the console and try fscking the drive manually?
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  seems i dont have katapult running by default :)
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: I should kick you :)
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  this is a fresh install of feisty - seems its not enabled by default
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: system settings has a Disk management
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: blaaaasphemy!
<khaije1> Dr_willis: ya, i sucks because i didn't have that much time to work with it before i had to go to work
<Jack313> DaSkreech, through the ubuntu LIve CD
<neurovore> It is listed under disk and file systems as ST3500641AS_MBP
<Dr_willis> systemsettings->advanced tab -> disk & filesystems
<Jack313> my hdd is fine
<DaSkreech> Jack313: So that's Xchat then ?
<Jack313> Konversation
<DaSkreech> Jack313: ah ok then press F2 and add a new server
<DaSkreech> make the server name irc.gnome.org
<DaSkreech> and connect to it
<DaSkreech> join the room #gparted
<neurovore> Dr_willis: I am in it now.
<Jack313> thanks daskreech
<DaSkreech> by typing /join #gparted in the line
<Jack313> yeh i know how to use irc :P
<DaSkreech> Jack313: they would be the best people to help if they are awake :)
<Jack313> alright cool
<Toyd> where can i ask about kiba dock which channel?
<Toyd> does anyone can help help me bitte please leute ich mein it really good
<Dr_willis> could go to the kiba-dock homepage and see what irc channels they got - if any
<DaSkreech> Jack313: if you don't mind getting geeky then you can ask in #parted on freenode
<Dr_willis> or just try #KDE
<DaSkreech> Toyd: this one can help
<DaSkreech> !find kiba
<Toyd> !find kiba
<ubotu> Package/file kiba does not exist in feisty
<Toyd> !find kiba
<DaSkreech> !find kiba-dock
<neurovore> Dr_willis: So now that I am under disk and file systems and looking at the system setting of my drives, what should I do?
<ubotu> Package/file kiba-dock does not exist in feisty
<Dr_willis> neurovore,  you proberly Should read some tutorials on partitioning of hard drives, if you are not carefull you can erase your system
<Dr_willis> neurovore,  if using gparted. theres a pull down menu to select the drive to parttion. then just use the 'new' button to make a new parttion or 2.
<Dr_willis> !find libphysfs
<ubotu> Found: libphysfs-1.0-0, libphysfs-dev
<khaije1> Dr_willis: i was more just wondering if this is a known issue or if there has been a correlation w/ the upgrade
<Dr_willis> khaije1,  what issue? i muse of missed somthing. :)
<DaSkreech> Toyd: try kxdocker
<Dr_willis> i always do clean installs ;)
<khaije1> Dr_willis: my machine suddenly not booting after the upgrade
<Toyd> DaSkreech,  i want kiba-dock perse
<Toyd> kiba rulez
<Dr_willis> khaije1,  could be a lot of things that could do that.
<Dr_willis> Toyd,  go get the source then i guess.
<khaije1> Dr_willis: i actually didin't intend to do a net upgrade, it was sorta an accident
<Dr_willis> khaije1,  heh heh :)
<Dr_willis> khaije1,  gotta hate whwn that happens.
<neurovore> Hold on...okay, sorry for the confusion...the hard drive that I am trying to format is a hard drive that does not have anything on it. I have Kubuntu on another hard drive. I just heard from somebody that you have to format a hard drive before you can use it. I just want to use this other hard drive for storage under Kubuntu.
<Dr_willis> neurovore,  if its TOTALLY empty and not partitooned.. it must be 'partioned' befor you can even format it.
<Dr_willis> neurovore,  fire up gparted. select the new drive. delete any partitions on it (if any) be SURE you pick the right hd. then make a new partition, format it.
<neurovore> What is "gparted"?
<khaije1> Dr_willis: no doubt, it's horrible UI design, if you click yes anywhere on the popup request it cannot be cancelled, which is just wacky
<Dr_willis> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Shaddox> well im getting kubuntu
<Shaddox> see y'all when im done :D
<Dr_willis> neurovore,  or learn to use the 'fdisk' command. or the other partitning tools
<Dr_willis> neurovore,  or try the KDE partitoning tool
<pingveno_> I'm having a bit of a problem with installing cvs. The package is broken, so I'm reinstalling. apt-get install cvs totally freezes my computer. I think it might be filesystem because some odd messages are printed to vt1.
<neurovore> What is the KDE partioning tool called?
<Dr_willis> systemsettings->advanced->Disks & Filesstems
<Dr_willis> not sure if that tool can partition. it may just be for mounting stuff
<unix_infidel> lol, so far tonight, feisty has frozen a total of 4 times in vmware.
<unix_infidel> during the initial install process!
<neurovore> Okay...it does not seem to have an option for partioning...let me go with the fdisk command...hold on...
<Dr_willis> but at least it will show you the layout of your hard drives
<Dr_willis> gparted is proberly easier to use. :)
<Dr_willis> do you know what 'device' the new hd is on?
<neurovore> I do not have gnome.
<Dr_willis> neurovore,  you can just install gparted :)
<Dr_willis> its almost too handy to not have.
<neurovore> Hold on...
<dave_mc> hello can someone give me some quick help with emerald
<neurovore> Anyway...to make a long story short, my motherboard has both serial slots and PATA slots...I wanted to put empty hard drive as a slave to my other one, but then I saw that I could not connect it to my original hard drive without getting an adapter. However, I noticed that I could just plug it into one of the serial ports on the motherboard.
<dave_mc> beryl loads fine but emerald dont seem to have any themes so i get no window borders
<neurovore> So both my hard drives are by themselves and listed as "master".
<Dr_willis> neurovore,  it has a 'device' like /dev/hda or /dev/sda and so on for each device. you need to be sure you are formating the correct drive
<Dr_willis> neurovore,  'sudo fdisk -l' should show all drives and their partitons and devices
<neurovore> Okay...I am running gparted now.
<neurovore> My unused disk is being called "unallocated".
<Dr_willis> neurovore,  yep.. thats correct.
<Dr_willis> its not in a partition so its unallocated
<dave_mc> wow the system keeps saying adept is running but its not
<neurovore> So I just go to "add partition"?
<Dr_willis> yep
<Shaddox> Hi everyone, how do I burn things to a CD?
<Dr_willis> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<Toyd> !nero
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nero - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fakepatriot> can someone help me out? whenever beryls trie to start up i get  a 'composite manager failure' error? i don't know how to fix it...
<Toyd> shame on you ubotu
<Shaddox> Nero is windows-only, windows fails. X_x
<Toyd> !Nelson Mandela
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nelson mandela - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shaddox> !flamethrower
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flamethrower - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shaddox> D:
<Toyd> What the hell its your mascotte ubotu
<Toyd> shame on you
<Dr_willis> theres a nero-linux
<themanmike> help, kubuntu won't recognize my 2nd cd drive
<Shaddox> I must make my own irc bot that knows stuff about flamethrowers! :D
<Toyd> ;p
<themanmike> anybody?
* Toyd was made by Richard Stallman during the love summer of 66'
<neurovore> Dr. willis: It will not let me make a partition using all of the size on the drive.
<Dr_willis> themanmike,  edit the fstab file and add a entry for it.. or perhaps try the 'disks and fileysystems' settings tool.
<Dr_willis> neurovore,  and how much is it not letting you use?
<themanmike> Dr_willis: where is the file?
<fakepatriot> please someone...i really need help...
<Shaddox> okay
<Shaddox> boes K3b support writing data files?
<Dr_willis> themanmike,  in /etc/
<Shaddox> cause im not burning music ^^
<themanmike> k
<Dr_willis> Shaddox,  of course.
<Shaddox> i am burning music, i mean, but not as an audio CD
<Shaddox> im making a backup DVD, and then im gonna format and install kubuntu feisty
<Dr_willis> Shaddox,  you can backup data files to cd/dvd with k3b quite easially.
<shogouki> kubuntu FF is damn good :)
<neurovore> 465.75
<neurovore> 465.75
<Dr_willis> its not letting you use 465mb?
<neurovore> It says that maximum is 476938, but when I enter in that value under the "free space preceeding" box, it reduces the partition to
<Toyd> lol my pc is entangled ;/
<Dr_willis> neurovore,  use the sliders perhaps? not entering #'s
<neurovore> 465.75
<fakepatriot> whenever beryl tries to startup i get  a 'composite manager failure' error? can someone please help?
<neurovore> Hold on...
* Dr_willis holds on and goes Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
<Toyd> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<neurovore> Fixed it.
<Toyd> yioppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<dave_mc> so does anyone know how to fix emerald so i can get some themes?
<Toyd> where is nalioth when you need him
<robotgeek> Toyd: why do you need him?
<Toyd> nalioth knows everything about kubuntu
<neurovore> Now I have two more questions that are software related, and quite a stupid ones.
<Toyd> robotgeek, help
<Toyd> nalioth is the best
<robotgeek> Toyd: can you ask your question please?
<Dr_willis> neurovore,  after partitioning the drive. tell it to 'format' then you need to use the 'apply' (or was it save) button to do the actual changes
<Toyd> i want to install kiba-dock on kubuntu cant find a decent tutorial via google
<neurovore> Apply...and now it partitioning the drive.
<Shaddox> hi everyone again
<Toyd> hi
<neurovore> Dr willis: Do you have time for my other two questions?
<Toyd> :OD
<Shaddox> i put in a blank DVD but k3b and kde dont say i have a blank DVD inserted
<Dr_willis> neurovore,  sure why not.. :)
<robotgeek> Toyd: this seems to have a deb here, http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/Feisty/
<prak> how do i upgrade from edgy to feisty using a cd?
<robotgeek> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<neurovore> First one...how do I run flash applications under the firefox browser...I keep getting the green plugin symbol for flash stuff.
<Shaddox> im on 7.04 dailt build. X_x
<Toyd> thanks robotgeek
<dave_mc> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<dave_mc> thats what i get when i try to install emerald-themes
<robotgeek> dave_mc: sudo dpkg --configure -a :)
<dave_mc> just did that
<dave_mc> get same message
<Dr_willis> neurovore,  install flash :)
<Dr_willis> !find flash
<artabrahao> in console how can I chance ip, netmask, gatway and dns?
<ubotu> Found: flashybrid, libflash-dev, libflash-mozplugin, libflash-swfplayer, libflash0c2 (and 4 others)
<Dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<robotgeek> dave_mc: even after dpkg --configure -a?
<neurovore> I thought that I did install flash already but it does not seem to be working...
<dave_mc> no it worked when i just tried it again
<Dr_willis> yoy may need to restart the browser after installing it
<dave_mc> beryl: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<dave_mc> beryl: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<dave_mc> beryl: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<dave_mc> now i get these errors
<neurovore> The computer was shut down since then. I installed it yesterday. I downloaded a program that is called "flash plugin-nonfree". That might not have been the right one.
<themanmike> Dr_willis: how do you edit it?
<Dr_willis> neurovore,  sounds right to me.. i installed that just recently and it worked. not sure what to do to doublecheck/make it work however.
<themanmike> Dr_willis: the fstab file
<neurovore> Where I go looking for it? I cannot find it in the menu.
<Dr_willis> themanmike, its a text file. that must be edited with root prviliges. (back it UP first also!)
<Dr_willis> neurovore,  flash is a firefox plugin. it dosent have a menu item.
<themanmike> Dr_willis: yes, i know, but what do you add?
<Dr_willis> neurovore,  see if youtube.com works. it may be the site you are trying
<Dr_willis> themanmike,  depends :)    could look and see  what entry it has for your other cd. and copy/edit it.
<themanmike> just a sec
<neurovore> It works...never mind, I was confusing it with something else.
<neurovore> This brings me to my next question...what do I use to play wmv files?
<themanmike> Dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16742/
<Jack313> ugh
<themanmike> Dr_willis: Line 16 is my edited one
<Jack313> I wish I could just freken resize my damn partition so i can install kubuntu
<makuseru> i had to get my sources from source-o-matic but it dosnt have the repos for universe and multiuniverse, how can i get thoes repos?
<Dr_willis> neurovore,  i would take .wmv files and drag them to the trash. :)
<kruepke> artabrahao: you use the 'ifconfig' command for ip/netmask, 'route' command for gateway, and update /etc/resolv.conf for dns
<Dr_willis> themanmike,  save it and see if it works. :)
<neurovore> I wish, but when you have an embedded wmv file in a website that you are trying to view, it presents a problem.
<Dr_willis> the mplayer plugin for firefox might let you see it.
<Dr_willis> i cant recall the last site i saw that used wmv's embeded..
<Dr_willis> i tend to avoide such sites. :)
<themanmike> Dr_willis: I did, rebbot, nothing
<Dr_willis> themanmike,  you dident need to reboot.
<themanmike> Dr_willis: wasn't sure
<Dr_willis> themanmike,  try popping in a cd and see if you can mount it.
<Dr_willis> manually, or from the systemmenu/places thing.
<neurovore> Okay..Dr. willis, here is my third question...how do I create an icon for my other hard drive on my desktop?
<Xsecrets> Anyone had or know about problems with the at package in fiesty?
<dave_mc> hmm wont install java plugin for firefox adept keeps giving errors yaaay
<jonathan__> hi!
<jonathan__> add me please!
<jonathan__> pribadi111@yahoo.com
<jonathan__> I want to learn more about ubuntu
<Dr_willis> add you where?
<Doctor_Nick> ugh
<Dr_willis> neurovore,  make a shortcut/link from /media/whateveryoumounteditas to the desktop
<Doctor_Nick> i installed everything in the medibuntu repository but my divx movies still aren't playing
<jonathan__> add ne at pribadi111@yahoo.com
<jonathan__> hello dr_wilis
<jonathan__> nice to meet you@
<dave_mc> beryl: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<dave_mc> any help with this please?
<themanmike> Dr_willis: nope
<jonathan__> hi!
<jonathan__> add me please
<jonathan__> if you can using linux
<jonathan__> add me
<Dr_willis> themanmike,  may want to check some of the mount howto/docs - you may be usign the wrong device for the cd
<jonathan__> pribadi111@yahoo.com
<themanmike> Dr_willis; ya, k
<Dr_willis> jonathan__,  you realize that most people in here proberly dont want to use yahoo messenger.
<jonathan__> oh...
<Dr_willis> thats why they are on irc. :)
<jonathan__> maybe msn?
<jonathan__> I'm using kopete
<Dr_willis> if you want to learn more about linux and ubuntu. the ubuntu/kubuntu homepage/wiki is the place to start reading.
<jonathan__> yep
<jonathan__> what is your e-mail?
<Dr_willis> you dont need my email
<jonathan__> why>
<Dr_willis> exactly.. WHY...
<jonathan__> ha2
<jonathan__> I want to ask you a question
<Dr_willis> bgates@msn.com
<jonathan__> ok
<Dr_willis> youve had time to ask several. :)
<jonathan__> why when I'm using private messages
<jonathan__> I can't chat to the other people?
<jager> because it's private?
<Dr_willis> because you dont have your Nick registered with the nickserver
<Dr_willis> would be my guess
<neurovore> Dr willis: what does "mount" mean under disk and file sytems?
<jonathan__> how to register?
<jager> haha nice
<jager> i get it
<Dr_willis> note the MOTD when you joined. :) or try /msg nickserv help
<jonathan__> can u ?
<Dr_willis> neurovore,  a partition has to be 'mounted' to be accesable to the system.
<Dr_willis> neurovore, the drive is mounted to a directory known as the 'mount point'
<dhilip89> hello, i'm first time using kubuntu
<neurovore> why does it keep calling it /proc?
<Dr_willis> neurovore,  /proc is a SPECIAL directory
<Ichilegend> Welcome dhilip89
<Dr_willis> not sure what you are looking at.. :) but you dont want to mount your hd to /proc
<dhilip89> i have a question
<jonathan__> I'm lucky to install kubuntu on my virtual pc
<Ichilegend> shoot
<unix_infidel> jonathan__: exactly.
<unix_infidel> i gave up after the installer crashed 4 different times.
<jonathan__> hi unix_infidel
<neurovore> What should I mount as being if I am only using it for a storage device?
<jonathan__> what crashed?
<Dr_willis> i find vmware works nicely
<jonathan__> what di u installed?
<jonathan__> yes
<dhilip89> is it possible to apt-get install kde 4.0 pre-release for testing
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: i was using vmware.
<jonathan__> I'm usong vmware too
<Dr_willis> neurovore,  /media/whaeveryouwanttocall it
<Dr_willis> 'virtual pc' - isent that the MS product. then theres vmware, and  VirtualBox as alternatives
<jonathan__> yes
<jonathan__> I'm using vmware
<jonathan__> it's good
<Dr_willis> i find vmware works better for me.
<jonathan__> I'm already add you dr_wilis
<neurovore> Does it matter if it says "disabled" by it?
<Dr_willis> neurovore,  disabled inples to me that its not enabled. :)
<Ichilegend> I don't think  youcan apt-get it using built in sources
<Ichilegend> maybe someone out there has built it, but why not compile it?
<jonathan__> somebody in this room using msn or irc?
<Dr_willis> neurovore,  enable the thing. and see if your root user can access the drive.
<Dr_willis> jonathan__,  we are all using IRC.
<Dr_willis> :)
<neurovore> When trying to enable it...it says /proc under the configeration thing....
<dhilip89> thanks for answer..
<jonathan__> ow...
<Dr_willis> neurovore,  i think it wants you to enter a mount point
<jonathan__> I don't know
<jonathan__> it's my first time using linux
<dhilip89> why don't use KVM ?
<jonathan__> what is KVM?
<Dr_willis> neurovore, so type in /media/newdrive (you may need to make the newdrive directory first) sudo mkdir /media/newdrive
<dhilip89> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel-based_Virtual_Machine
<Dr_willis> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<jonathan__> one more wuestion for all
<jonathan__> how to installing a software from terminal?
<Dr_willis> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Dr_willis> jonathan__,  read all about apt and the apt-get system.
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install mc
<Dr_willis> would be an example to isntall 'mc'
<Dr_willis> (and yes mc is worth installing and learning to use) :)
<jonathan__> I'm just only know to login via root
<jonathan__> ha2
<jonathan__> sudo -s -H
<Dr_willis> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Ichilegend> Dr_willis, you think it is still worth learning mc?
<Dr_willis> Ichilegend,  yes.
<jonathan__> dr_wilis, what is your real name?
<jonathan__> are u an adminstrator?
<Dr_willis> it can make some annoying jobs real nice.
<Dr_willis> jonathan__,  nope.. not an admin.
<Dr_willis> and i give ya one guess what my 'real' name is. :)
<Ichilegend> Ok, I am helping to write an official linux cert test this comming week, maybe i will add mc
<jonathan__> ...
<Dr_willis> Ichilegend,  its just a darn handy and powerfull tool.
<jonathan__> what is your name dr_wilis?
<Dr_willis> you just spelt it wrong. :)
<jonathan__> it seems you are can handel linux very well
<Dr_willis> right click on a nick and see what info your irc client gives you.
<Ichilegend> i could see that on the gnu distros, but k/ubuntu is heavily graphical
<Dr_willis> jonathan__,  and ive learnd most all of it by reading, reading, and reading more.
<jonathan__> wow
<dhilip89> is there anybody who is running linux on usb ?
<Dr_willis>  Ichilegend  nothing like 'mc' and 'screen' to make your ssh sessions soooooooooo nice. :)
<kalorin`> well apt-get and dpkg form the package management for several distributions
<omegabeta> My issue : http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b143/blindraven/fesity.jpg
<jonathan__> ok
<jonathan__> so what clue of your name?
<jonathan__> wilis?
<Ichilegend> ahhhh, yes through ssh.  Great combo i did not think of, thx!
<jonathan__> william?
<Dr_willis> jonathan__,  youve only read my 'name' about 200 times now. :)
<jonathan__> omg
<jonathan__> so this is your name
<jonathan__> all of you!
<Dr_willis> original for a nick eh? :)
<jonathan__> do you know linus torvalds e-mail?
<Dr_willis> jonathan__,  i imagine he has several email addresses
<kalorin`> W: There are no public key available for the following key IDs:
<kalorin`> B5D0C804ADB11277
<kalorin`> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Dr_willis> and i doubt if he uses Yahoo or msn
<dave_mc> anyone having issues changing emerald themes?
<jonathan__> yes
<kruepke> I agree with Dr_willis...use screen all the time.
<kalorin`> any idea how to fix that?
<Ichilegend> dhlip89, not on a usb yet since i haven't had many pc's that could boot usb and not support a full install
<kalorin`> update doesn't
<jonathan__> ha2
<kalorin`> it's a gpg key right?
<Dr_willis> well it is bed time for me. Night all.
<jonathan__> I must reading a lot of books
<jonathan__> nighty night!
<dhilip89> but now i'm using full install on usb
<Dr_willis> jonathan__,  theres tons of online sites with info.
<kalorin`> night willis
<Ichilegend> Sweet, how is it working?
<jonathan__> ok
<jonathan__> do you know how to install mac os x on your pc?
<dhilip89> i uses external harddrive
<jonathan__> ?
<Ichilegend> oh, ok, so not a thumb style usb drive?
<dhilip89> needs atleast SSE2 on x86
<dhilip89> for MacOSX
<jonathan__> I'm trying to install mac os x86 on my pc but fail
<jonathan__> yes
<dhilip89> not thumb
<jonathan__> mine is sse, sse2, sse3
<jonathan__> and em64t
<dave_mc> anyone else having issues changing emerald themes?
<dhilip89> i have 1 Mac OSX x86 works correctly
<jonathan__> ok
<jonathan__> are u using msn?
<jonathan__> or yahoo messenger?
<dhilip89> msn
<jonathan__> dhilip89
<jonathan__> ok
<jonathan__> what is your ID?
<jonathan__> I want to add you
<omegabeta> Could anyone please help with this issue - http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b143/blindraven/fesity.jpg
<dhilip89> dhilip89 [at]  hotmail
<jonathan__> o dhilip89
<jonathan__> I already add you
<jonathan__> can you online now on your ym?
<jonathan__> oh!
<jonathan__> msn
<sky90> oh woops
<sky90> didn't realze i was on
<Ichilegend> omegabeta, what is the prob
<jonathan__> ha2
<omegabeta> chilegend - look at http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b143/blindraven/fesity.jpg
<sky90> the first tab was giving me the nic name in use thing
<sky90> and its my first time using this program
<dhilip89> i don't see you at gaim...
<Ichilegend> k, i saw your jpg and what r u trying to do?  a new install or upgrade etc.?
<jonathan__> me as well
<jonathan__> ?
<jonathan__> I don;t know
<jonathan__> it's an images
<jonathan__> maunal partition screen in feisty live cd
<omegabeta> chilegend - I tryed upgrading and it borked my whole edgy install, so now im just incerting the fiesty cd and seeing if i can install it "over" the broked edgy install but i must keep all my files etc on my broken install.. so i figured if i set the sda value in the manual part table to "/" it might install and keep everything?
<sky_shark> i have a question where do i find a firewall and virus shield for Ubuntu 7.04?
<omegabeta> but really, I have no idea
<dhilip89> jonathan__
<dhilip89> what is your msn screenname
<Crius> i keep getting an error when i open Adept that another process is using the package system...how do i get rid of it (i tried restarting 3 times)
<Ichilegend> Crius, have you done a command line sudo ps -A  ?
<Crius> nopr
<Crius> nope*
<jonathan__>  Beryl Emerald Theme
<jonathan__> i'm trying to download it
<Ichilegend> try it, llok for adept, synaptic, aptitude etc
<Ichilegend> look, not llok
<jonathan__> but whay I can't apply this themes
<jonathan__> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Murrine+Green+Deviant?content=56703
<jonathan__> somebody help me
<sky_shark> how do i find the firewall and virus shields for ubuntu
<Cosmo_> when I run nvidia-settings and enable my second monitor in the server display configuration I click on the "save to X configuration file" and have it save it but when I restart it is back to the single display, how do I fix it to keep the settings?
<jonathan__> please help me
<Crius> Ich, i found adept_notifier running, fo you think that is the problem?
<jonathan__> hello
<jonathan__> anubody in here!
<jonathan__> anybody?
<Ichilegend> notifier, typically would not, but maybe it hung.  I would kill it and try adept again
<jonathan__> help me somebody
<Crius> how do i do that?
<jonathan__> to install this things
<jonathan__> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Murrine+Green+Deviant?content=56703
<Crius> nvm got it
<icecruncher> !update > icecruncher
<Ichilegend> easy way is sudo killall adept_notifier the other easy way is to get its PID number from the ps -A and kill it
<jonathan__> I'll back later
<jonathan__> see u
<Ichilegend> kool
<jonathan__> I'm trying to install another OS
<Crius> im still getting the error
<flake> I just spent the past two hours upgrading from 6.10 to 7.04, it let me keep my php.ini file and a couple of others :)  I did have to jump a couple of hurdles but I have my nvidia card working and so far everything seems to be in place.
<Crius> btw i got the error after the POS crashed on me
<sky_shark> i did a dual boot nstall so i can still use windows xp
<Noldoaran> flake: congrats! What do you think of 7.04 so far?
<flake> envy doesn't work with feisty btw, for anyone who cares - I had to download the NVIDIA*.run file from the nvidia website
<Ichilegend> could be a lock file error
<Ichilegend> you could simply remove the lock file
<flake> haven't taken it for a testdrive yet, looks similar to 6.10 and kept my settings
<Ichilegend> let me look up where apt leaves its lock file
<Crius> ummm, how do i do that?
<Crius> ok thx
<Ichilegend> see if /var/lib/dpkg/lock exists
<Crius> ya it does
<Ichilegend> remove it and try again.  (copy it somewhere if u are worried and you will need to sudo the command)
<icecruncher> !adept fix| Ichilegend
<ubotu> Ichilegend: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<icecruncher> Ichilegend: will this work?
<Ichilegend> uboto, that looks like a much more civilized answer than mine :)
<Crius> ohhh that worked ice
<Crius> ty
<icecruncher> np
<Ichilegend> both were more civilized!  I come from an AIX/ Red Hat/Fedora background so this new fangled single line fixes are new to me! lol
<icecruncher> lol
<Ichilegend> anyone here linux certified?
<Dodger73> hi all... just upgraded to feisty, and for some reason all GTK apps now seem to cause an X error
<Ichilegend> I ask 'cause I have to write some test questions and I a wondering what is relevant to today's linux
<Dodger73> The error was 'BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)'.
<icecruncher> Ichilegend: sorry, no
<Shaddox> okay.
<Dodger73> for example firefox, beryl-manager, synaptic, etc - all the same error
<Shaddox> im now on Konversation, running from CD. :D
<Shaddox> How do I format my hard disks completely, so I can install fresh?
<spawn57> is automatrix usefule for kubuntu?
<icecruncher> spawn57: I heard it messes up your depedancies quite bad
<dave_mc> ok now how to setup my samba printer
<Ichilegend> shaddox, k/ubuntu will format during install if you choose
<Shaddox> ah okay
<spawn57> icecruncher: zomg!
<Shaddox> well once i do, ill need a lot of help configuring and such.
<Shaddox> im stuck on a wireless connection ^^
<Shaddox> wired, rather. XD
<icecruncher> !samba | dave_mc
<ubotu> dave_mc: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Shaddox> anyways, brb, going to format/install now.
<Ichilegend> enjoy
<icecruncher> !automatix | spawn57
<ubotu> spawn57: Automatix2 is a CLOSED SOURCE script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<dave_mc> well i finally got beryl and emerald playing nicely along with correct res but now im getting fonts so small i need a magnifying glass to read anything
<spawn57> !
<Mena> Hi
<Mena> i get this while configuring
<Mena> checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<Mena> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<Mena> See `config.log' for more details.
<Ichilegend> dave_mc have you tried the beryl-settings-simple package?
<Ichilegend> It sets a good baseline that you can modify
<dave_mc> it crashes everytime i try to run it
<icecruncher> !build-essentials | Mena
<ubotu> Mena: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Ichilegend> i believe it, beryl is worth the effort but challenging
<Mena> icecruncher, ok thanks
<Ichilegend> especially on KDE
<icecruncher> Mena, you need a cpp cpopiler, and "build-essentials" should cover it
<woodb> I have a (probably) dumb question :)  Why does adept not adhere to the normal KDE theme when beryl is enabled
<Doctor_Nick> why is beryl worth the effort
<Doctor_Nick> its just eyecandy?
<Mena> ok
<dave_mc> its awesome for multi-tasking
<DisabledDuck> Doctor_Nick: i think you just answered your question
<Ichilegend> agreed Doctor Nick, but my motive is to convince friends and family that k/ubuntu is better than vista.  Eye candy goes a long way
<dhilip89> i need unplug this usb ant boot to windows
<mkquist> i like it, makes desktop switching n i c e . . .
<dhilip89> bye to all
<dave_mc> now how to get flash working in firefox and konqueror
<Doctor_Nick> k
<dave_mc> jeez it takes a buttload of configuration to get kubuntu working right lol
<Ichilegend> dave_mc 64 bit or 32?
<dave_mc> amd64
<Shaddox> Er,  hi again everyone.
<icecruncher> !flash > dave_mc
<Doctor_Nick> perhaps someone should ammend the automatix message to say that "There is a good chance that it will make your installation unable to update to the next version of ubuntu/kubuntu"
<Shaddox> I wanted to set up my partitions manually, to have a seperate section for /home, just in case.
<Ichilegend> dave_mc, there are scores of articles written about this, bottom line is that 64 isn't supported by flas
<dave_mc> it is if you load nspluginwrapper
<Doctor_Nick> anyway
<icecruncher> Doctor_Nick: yeah
<Ichilegend> flash, so...Best recommendation is to install a 32 bit firefox
<DisabledDuck> 64 has a big problem with drivers/plugins sometimes...
<Shaddox> Can someone tell me how to use the partitioner with the Kubuntu liveCD installer?
<dave_mc> LOL flash 9 works flawlessly in Sabayon and many other distros
<dave_mc> nspluginwrapper is your friend :)
<Ichilegend> hey if it works for u, then you have an answer
<dave_mc> thats what it was designed for to allow 32 bit apps to work on 64 bit systems
<Ichilegend> sweet, I'll peep it
<dave_mc> i dont see it on the repo's but i dunno all of them
<DisabledDuck> what is a good FTP client?
<Ichilegend> command lne
<Shaddox> Can someone help me set up my partitions in a private chat [so i dont spam the irc] ?
<icecruncher> !ftp > DisabledDuck
<premier_> does anyone here know how eSATA works?  Like, for an external hard drive?  Is there plug and playness in linux, or do I have to reboot?
<DisabledDuck> does anyone have a list of wireless laptop cards that will work in Ubuntu?
<Ichilegend> @DisabledDuck, seriously if u want a graphical ftp client, go to add/remove programs and type ftp
<Ichilegend> They should have lots of suggestions
<icecruncher> Ichilegend: true... lol
<icecruncher> Ichilegend: all though adept manager, on first impression sucks!
<DisabledDuck> ichilegend: i know, but that method does not exactly tell me a good client, it just tells me the clients offered
<Ichilegend> I use KDE, therefore konqueror for ftp and sftp.  It's good 'nuff
<Ichilegend> DisabledDuck, if you are from a windows background, i am not sure if there is a "cuteftp" like program, but i am sure there is.  Or use cuteftp in wine
<Duder29> man trying to set up kubuntu in virtual pc is a bitc*
<Ichilegend> gftp in gnome seems to be super popular
<codonil> DisabledDuck: I use gftp, its pretty good
<unix_infidel> iirc, mc can do ftp
<codonil> Is there a guide that helps me upgrade using the command line? I have to use the --download-only argument since I have a slow connection
<unix_infidel> ncftp is very good as well.
<prak> how do i carry on from an interrupted package manager installation?
<codonil> the wiki pages aren't loading, too much load on the servers I think :(
<Kubuntu_noob> I am seriously guessing but apt-get with option for download?
<prak> yes
<Kubuntu_noob> man apt
<Kubuntu_noob> man apt-get might help
<prak> I'm trying to solve something that says:"You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove, or upgrade software), b/c another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one."
<jonathan__> hello
<icecruncher> anybody know how to update from an alternate cd instead of the "gksu "sh /da/dada/dadd"
<jonathan__> I want to ask u a question
<icecruncher> jonathan__: just ask
<jonathan__> how to share my documents
<jonathan__> to windows
<jonathan__> vis linux?
<icecruncher> !samba > jonathan__
<Ichilegend> samba
<Kubuntu_noob> XandrOS does that very well out of the box
<Mena> Hi
<Kubuntu_noob> Even to XP
<Mena> How to delet a folder with terminal
<Ichilegend> Hi Mena
<Mena> Ichilegend, Hi
<saxonjf> If I've downloaded kubuntu packages, how can I switch from Ubuntu to Kubuntu?
<Ichilegend> !rm > mena
<Ichilegend> well a folder !rmdir
<prak> saxonjf, install kde?
<prak> wait
<icecruncher> kubuntu-desktop i belive
<Kubuntu_noob> Maybe XandrOS uses this Samba?
<saxonjf> There must be a command to switch desktops...
<Ichilegend> yes icecruntcher et. al.  apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  will do the trick
<ubuntu> hi
<saxonjf> no gui feature?
<mkquist> sazonjf - icecruncher is correct, then when u log in u have the option of 'desktops'
<icecruncher> mkquist: but youu need to install it first!
<saxonjf> So I have to log out and then log back in?
<mkquist> icecruncher - i agreed w/u
<Ichilegend> sure , F10 in gdm and the kdm has a menu to choose session
<ubuntu> how can I how the version of my Kubuntu please ?
<saxonjf> I installed it via Synaptic
<icecruncher> saxonjf: did you go through a dialogue to choose between kdm and gdm?
<DisabledDuck> does anyone know what ports i need open to run an ftp server?
<ubuntu> I'm not sure it Feisty, I had perhaps dl the edgy ISO Oo
<Dodger73> DisabledDuck: 21 usually?
<Ichilegend> 21 and 20
<saxonjf> icecruncher: There was one, I chose gdm, and want that dialogue box back.
<Ichilegend> mainly 21
<Red_Tear> 21 is just half the truth
<icecruncher> saxonjf: so you rebbot, then at login, you can choose
<Red_Tear> ;)
<Ichilegend> lol
<ubuntu> someone can help me please ?
<Ichilegend> wassup ubuntu, we will try
<saxonjf> hmmm... I'll have to try it...
<Kubuntu_noob> Maybe Kinfo center?
<Kubuntu_noob> >ubuntu
<codonil> I'm thinking of downloading the Feisty DVD. Can this be used for upgrading, similar to the alternate CD ?
<prak> how do i unlock a locked package manager database?
<Mena> Ichilegend, if i did that  sudo rmdir MyFile    should work right
<icecruncher> !adeptfix > prak
<onadvd> Kubuntu_noob: kinfo ?
<Dodger73> something is really fishy with my system now
<onadvd> Kubuntu_noob: kcontrol ? oO
<Dodger73> The program 'firefox-bin' received an X Window System error.
<Dodger73> that goes for several other apps as well
<Kubuntu_noob> K Menu > System > KinfoCenter
<Kubuntu_noob> But it doesn't seem to have that info
<Kubuntu_noob> Has X server version though
<Doctor_Nick> ugh
<Ichilegend> @Mena
<Ichilegend> only if it is empty
<Doctor_Nick> is there a KDE version of the gnome volume manager?
<Ichilegend> you need to add -r to make it recursive to empty folder contents as well
<onadvd> Kubuntu_noob: perhaps I command line can give my the number?
<Mena> Ichilegend, so what to do if it there were fies into it
<Ichilegend> rm -rf directory
<Mena> ok
<spawn57> is there a way to change the shutdown menu back to what it was?
<Mena> Thanks :)
<Ichilegend> np
<Ichilegend> spawn57, what was it like before?
<spawn57> had a list with small icons instead of the big ones that are tehre now
<Kubuntu_noob> ubuntu I found a helpful version
<Kubuntu_noob> K Menu > System Settings > Help Menu > About KDE
<fakepatriot> can someone tell me how to get my trash can back on my desktop...or taskbar...?
<Dodger73> jesus, now beryl manager just crashes my X server
<saroj> @fakepatriot...right click on the panel>Add Applet to panel..>trash
<Ichilegend> @spawn57 KDE or gnome?
<spawn57> kde
<Mena> Ichilegend, did you configure kbfx befor
<Mena> Ichilegend, bec i get this Msgfmt
<spawn57> fakepatriot: right click the desktop, create a link to a url, and type in trash:/
<fakepatriot> phew thanks...lol i feel dumb now
<Mena> compilling
<Ichilegend> @Mena, afrain not on kbfx
<Ichilegend> afraid
<Mena> ok
<heinkel_111> can someone please give me correct url to a page where the feisty torrents can be downloaded from?
<spawn57> heinkel_111: there's a lnk on thepiratebay
<Ichilegend> the interweb
<heinkel_111> the one on the official kubuntu pages seems incorrect
<heinkel_111> times out
<Mena> heinkel_111, no its owrking
<heinkel_111> Mena: this page: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/feisty
<heinkel_111> it always times out here :(
<Ichilegend> @spawn57, not in KDE now, but isn't thewre a centrlized mgmt app that you could change settings?
<spawn57> Ichilegend: not that I'm aware of
<Ichilegend> seriously?  like kcontrol or something?
<spawn57> Ichilegend: not for shutdown menus
<Mena> heinkel_111, http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php go here choose the nearest country and you will find there
<Ichilegend> oh, oh, oh oh, my bad.  Shutdown menus.  you say that they are really small text right?
<heinkel_111> Mena: I wants the official links to the torrents
<heinkel_111> Mena: if you click on the link to the torrents on that page
<heinkel_111> Mena: it should bring you to: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/feisty
<spawn57> Ichilegend: naw, i just don't like the new menu, I prefer the older version =|
<icecruncher> heinkel_111: torrents should be there
<heinkel_111> Mena / icecruncher: but I just can't get that page to load...
<heinkel_111> can you?
<Mena> heinkel_111. no
<icecruncher> heinkel_111: what page, as in the main page
<Mena> heinkel_111. i dont get ou but if you want to download using teh torrent just do save as to the torrent and open it
<Kubuntu_noob> whats the equivalent of a dos autoexec.bat in linux?
<Mena> you*
<Ichilegend> @spawn57, sry i got nothin'.   Boot up fonts for me are microscopic in gnome, but KDE works
<spawn57> Ichilegend: alrighty, thanks =] 
<Kubuntu_noob> My Kubuntu doesn't remember my iwconfig ESSID, Mode and Key when I reboot. . .
<Ichilegend> Kubuntu_noob, in KDE ~/.kde/Autostart
<Ichilegend> add a script there
<heinkel_111> Mena: I know what to do _if_ I get the torrents downloaded, trust me, it is just that the kubuntu  page with the links to the torrents seem to be down....
<Kubuntu_noob> thanks
<Kubuntu_noob> cool
<Ichilegend> http://www.torrentspy.com/torrent/1141449/kubuntu_7_04_fesity_fawn_dvd_i386_iso has the dvd torrent
<Mena> heinkel_111, i dont see what is the difference BTW That page  http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php(this page is the official page for downloading kubuntu   and this one http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/feisty
<Ichilegend> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent is the direct link to the CD torrent
<DisabledDuck> how do i add users using the CLI?
<Ichilegend> !useradd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about useradd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<icecruncher> ?joomla
<heinkel_111> Mena: the first has the download links the second us a link from that page to a page where the torrentfiles can be downloaded
<Ichilegend> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ is working with all releses
<heinkel_111> Ichilegend: you are helpful :)
<Kubuntu_noob> that .kde place that's a hider
<Kubuntu_noob> : )
<Ichilegend> yup, be on the look out for all .folder hiders
<Mena> heinkel_111, you want to have all the torrents links into one page
<Kubuntu_noob> a script is just a file with commands in it right
<Kubuntu_noob> no special name or line beginings?
<Ichilegend> @heinkel_111 nothing less for the world's bet knife manufacturer
<Ichilegend> @kubuntu_noob  well, make the first line #!/bin/sh
<icecruncher> !adduser | DisabledDuck
<ubotu> DisabledDuck: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<heinkel_111> ;) - but your links are ubuntu not kubuntu :P
<Ichilegend> When you are done sudo chmod +x filename   the file
<Ichilegend> @heinkel_111 a ball buster eh?  ok my bad.  hold up
<Mask> do you know very nice sex web site ???????????????
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=teacher@203.91.113.6]  by fdoving
* Mask was kicked off #kubuntu by fdoving (Behave please.)
<Mena> Thanks all bye
<Kubuntu_noob> Thanks Ichi.  Gonna try that and reboot.
<heinkel_111> Ichilegend: i got it now from another source. Thank you. :)
<Ichilegend> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/feisty/
<Ichilegend> aw crap, they beat me :(
<dave_mc> got streaming video working now in both firefox and konqueror
<Ichilegend> sweet dave_mc with the nspluginwrapper util?
<dave_mc> beryl and emerald playing nice and fonts and resolutions fixed
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<dave_mc> buntu dont have it what they do have instead is a combination of about 30 different apps you have to install
<dave_mc> i had to install about half a gig worth of crap
<Ichilegend> sheesh, my amd64 machine is running fedora 64 bit.  The 64bit stuff is easy on fedora
<dave_mc> but now everything works like its supposed to
<dave_mc> only took 7 hours from install to finish :(
<Ichilegend> nice, you should write a how-to
<dave_mc> well just search for flash and java in adept and install everything you see
<Ichilegend> dave_mc that experience is worth blogging for a digg or 2
<jussi01> good morning all
<zerak> good morning
<dave_mc> oh ya dont forget to weed through all those licence agreements for sun and java too
<zerak> anyone know what USB boot up does to your computer=
<jussi01> I have a small problem, Im trying to mount a samba share on my nas by right clicking on it and clickin g mount, however i get this message: Password:
<jussi01> smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)
<jussi01> smbmnt failed: 1
<Ichilegend> jussi01 have you checked out: http://www.debuntu.org/2006/05/31/58-how-to-smbfs-smbmnt-must-be-installed-suid-root
<Ichilegend> read the comments as well, to help with your issue
<blekos_> hello i have installed ubuntu (over Kubuntu) how can i uninstalled it (ubuntu?)
<zerak> what did you do? installed gnome and its apps or?
<blekos_> i had kubuntu and did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop so basically yes ...
<blekos_> i want to remove it
<blekos_> the sudo-apt remove ubuntu-desktop will only remove the dekstop component not the rest
<jussi01> Ichilegend, thanks
<zerak> you should still be able to switch between ubuntu and kubuntu that is switch between gnome and kde
<blekos_> yes i do that
<blekos_> but i just want to remove the ubuntu components
<zerak> if you installed by "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop", try "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop" or use purge
<Ichilegend> sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop
<blekos_> i just installed it for testing purposes
<mkquist> blekos - i believe the command would be 'sudo apt-get remove -purge ubuntu-desktop'
<zerak> anyone know anything about the flash boot up?
<Ichilegend> jussi01 np!  yuroshiku
<aldin> hello people i am on 7.04!!! it is great!!! had to say this i am so happy!
<blekos_> i get E: Command line option p [from -purge]  is not known.
<zerak> isnt it "sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop"
<Ichilegend> @aldin  S W E E T!!!!!   Life is better as the king eh?
<aldin> yeah
<zerak> me wrong, sry
<aldin> so nice to see none upgrade yet!!!
<zerak> hard to be able to upgrade
<zerak> cant
<Ichilegend> yeah, 7.04 finally got my crappy wireless working perfectly out of the box. Love it!
<zerak> it fails, maybe due to the high demand
<mkquist> sudo apt-get --purge remove
<aldin> i cant iage what ot will be when kubuntu+kde4 !!!
<aldin> *imagine
<zerak> aldin did you download the iso or did you use the update function?
<aldin> anyone with ati X200
<pollyo> aldin: What is kde4 about 7months away?
<aldin> zerak: .iso final
<Mena> !w32codecs
<Ichilegend> i getcha, me and my buddy Linus prefer KDE and 4.0 is the M$ killer. n00bz
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<aldin> pollyo: i dont know but i saw some oxygen icons, wooow
<Ichilegend> hey @Mena
<pollyo> aldin: You get that excited over icons.
<Mena> Ichilegend, HEY
<zerak> not just icons
<Ichilegend> The modern Desktop has to have awesome icons
<aldin> pollyo: hehe besides other things
<zerak> to bad they havent changed the K -logo that KDE use as startup
<zerak> startup menu to something like kubuntu
<Ichilegend> Step 1, just work.  Step, 2 look cool doing it.
<aldin> Ichilegend: yeah u are right icons should be great looking too
<aldin> why krita isnt on CD?
<pollyo> They do not need to make a new version of kde just for neat looking icons. <Grin>
<aldin> pollyo: nevermind i just mentioned icons cause other things are hiden like new BMW or Mercedes hehe
<zerak> kde v.4  isnt about icons
<Mena> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pollyo> zerak: What is it about?
<aldin> pollyo: http://www.oxygen-icons.org/
<pollyo> aldin: I'm not impressed with icons.
<zerak> about usability, think that are prepearig better support for beryl etc.
<zerak> at least gnome doews
<Ichilegend> @pollyo quite right, but honestly they are still catching up with MS.  Lots of changes emphasize the fact you will not lose functionality but instead will gain some
<aldin> pollyo: ok, i am
<pollyo> Ichilegend: Catchin up with MS in what areas?  The area I see a need for catching up is primarily in driver support for things like printers.
<Ichilegend> Usability
<aldin> just install fglrx goint to try 3D... anyone had problems with 8.34 driver?
<aldin> cause 8.36.5 is on ati.com
<zerak> anyone got kubuntu:  feisty-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<Ichilegend> If you have used Vista/XP media center, you know the OS/ media integration is seamless
<Ichilegend> KDE can get there and surpass it, but some of it has to be simplified
<pollyo> Ichilegend: The only usibility issue I see is not having gui configs for some applications.  But that is not always an issue.
<Ichilegend> pollyo, not an issue for any one whe likes the command line.  To compete in the real world you need to be command line free like MS
<pollyo> Ichilegend: You are not going to have the same seamless nature because alot of those drivers will not be available for linux that are for media center cards/devices.
<Ichilegend> Linux is so close and Vista is so hard to use that it makes Linux look like the best thing out there
<pollyo> Ichilegend: That is what I thought you were saying as far as usability.
<pollyo> Ichilegend: I can not say.  I do not have vista.  Though I know some people who are not vary computer savvy and they do not appear to have issues with vista.  Perhaps the need they have is so light that it does not maetter.
<Ichilegend> With Mac adopting BSD and running on x86 architecture, and PCs hitting the dev plateau linux is the real market leader in "What is next?"
<shinobi> Ichilegend and the recent distros are really kicking a bunch of ass
<Ichilegend> KDE is the easierst Windows to Linux transitional desktop.  I think 4.0 with the glitz and glam and b ack end awesomeness can beat the big dogz
<pollyo> Ichilegend: I'm not sure that Linux will put any dent in the MS machine at least not in the near future.
<pollyo> Ichilegend: As long as we continue to see an improvement in linux I'll be happy.
<Ichilegend> Seriously?  We are at an impass.  64 bit and MS ending XP support are happening at the same time.  Who handles "What next" better than linux?
<shinobi> i gotta say i'm gaining confidence, people with little or no background are making the switch baed purely on 2 things: 1. economics 2. no loss of ability or useabilty
<Ichilegend> So many end users I help are unhappy with Vista and DRM.  They want a Mac, but the prices are too high.  I say Linux and show them and they are hooked.
<letynsoft> hi i've just upgraded my kubuntu up to 7.04 and now i can't boot with that kernel... it looks like it can't mount root fs to read-write mode
<pollyo> Ichilegend: What trouble do they actually encounter with Vista and DRM?
<Ichilegend> sry to rant, but I think the coders finally have a serious competitor
<letynsoft> what can i do with it/
<letynsoft> ?
<letynsoft> the new kernel is 2.6.20-15
<Ichilegend> pollyo, have you used Vista?  I love MS, I relly do.  They have paid my bills for over a decade.  Until Ubuntu 7.04 and Fedora 6  I would have sweared MS had the best OS
<pollyo> letynsoft: What takes place when you go to boot?
<Ichilegend> Vista jumped the shark
<pollyo> Ichilegend: No I haven't seen vista up close.  A friend of mine just got a new laptop with vista though.  She seems happy.
<letynsoft> pollyo: ?
<pollyo> letynsoft: I'm still here.
<pollyo> letynsoft: Is it just checking the filesystem when you boot?
<letynsoft> dunno... when anything trying to write it writes filesystem is read-only
<Ichilegend> I am a very "Bob Vila" computer guy.  Best tool for the job
<Ichilegend> If Vista works for you then use it.
<Shaddox> Hi everyone :D
<Shaddox> I'm finally back ^^
<pollyo> Ichilegend: What is the trouble people are having with DMR?  You said they have trouble with it on Vista.
<Shaddox> Got Kubuntu installed ^^
<pollyo> Ichilegend: If you download music from music stores online you have trouble with DRM anywhere.  If you just buy a disk and rip it then you hardly have trouble with DMR anywhere.
<Ichilegend> I have had to call MS twice to activate my legal PC.
<Shaddox> That's cause MS sucks. :D
<Ichilegend> Lets skip RIAA DRM for now
<Ichilegend> I am talking the Windows Advantage programs
<fdoving> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<snoopy1alpha> hi there
<pollyo> Ichilegend: Ok. And I've spent hours attempting to get something configured on linux.  (That would take 5 minuts on MS)  Its a trade off I suppose.
<os2mac> can someone give me a little help with beryl?
<heinkel_111> torrent.ubuntu.com:6969 tracker is down? :(
<snoopy1alpha> has anyone else problems to update to feisty?
<pollyo> Ichilegend: I suppose we are a bit off topic tonight. <grin>
<fdoving> os2mac: #ubuntu-effects might be more helpfull. they are the beryl-experts
<os2mac> thanks.
<pollyo> Ichilegend: Enough discussion on the oses for tonight <Grin>
<pollyo> Ichilegend: Any suggested sites that discuss KDE4?
<Ichilegend> lol pollyo fair enough.  I have had those days.  MS makes a great OS, I am not a zealot.  But Kubuntu is getting close.  Real close is my point.
<snoopy1alpha> the distribution upgrade-tool says some yile is missing
<snoopy1alpha> file
<fdoving> snoopy1alpha: what file?
<snoopy1alpha> Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/Release Unable to find expected entry  java/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<pollyo> Ichilegend: Yes.  I agree that Linux in general has come along way.
<NYC_Looking> .
<zerak> anyone actually share kubuntu dvd? or is the torrent server down?
<NYC_Looking> .nick phoxy
<pollyo> Ichilegend: I spend most of my time using linux now as well.
<snoopy1alpha> the tracker is down according to ktorrent
<zerak> doh
<zerak> thank you though
<pollyo> Ichilegend: Only if they could come out with a PrinterDriver wrapper...
<NYC_Looking> has anyone managed to upgrade from Edgy to Feisty through the network?
<Ichilegend> I am an MS 2000/2k3 IT Director by day.  as I said.  they pay the bills and  i love MS!  KDE 4.0 though  you think it will be that much of a change?
<snoopy1alpha> I am trying to download the 64bit dvd-image for my desktop mashine
<zerak> would save them alot of bandwith to have it up
<NYC_Looking> .nick phoxy
<zerak> i386
<fdoving> Ichilegend: yes, it'll be a great change :)
<fdoving> NYC_Looking: try /nick newnick
<pollyo> Ichilegend: I have no idea.  I hope it will.
<Ichilegend> I see usability changes such as caps lock warnings, but what else 4 me?
<snoopy1alpha> fdoving: any idea about the file he could not fetch?
<fdoving> Ichilegend: too much to mention, just the port to qt4 is a huge improvement.
<Ichilegend> pollyo, sorry  reading back, you got me to rant!  LOL
<Ichilegend> @fdoving  qt a great environment IMHO.  I would like to see what they have coming next
<phoxy> has anyone managed to upgrade from Edgy to Feisty through the network?
<jthumb> hi is there a way to enable the old (edgy) logout screen in kubuntu ?
<pollyo> Ichilegend:  Just some chit-chat...
<yazel> i need help setting my resolution. my xorg.conf looks ok, but i only get 640x480.
<Ichilegend> so it was written, so it shall be done
<phoxy> yasel, r u using Nvidia?
<Shaddox> Hi everyone.
<yazel> no, i have a via integrated.
<Ichilegend> wb shaddox
<Shaddox> I need help with my wireless. I'm on the broadcom driver, but I think I need a firmware update.
<Shaddox> It can't find anything, but i did finally enable it. ^^
<phoxy> this resolution issue is a problem with Ubuntu-- it is typiically a driver issue and also might reuire xorg.conf tweaking
<Shaddox> I want to get a static IP on it, too. X_x
<yazel> my drivers was detected as "via"
<phoxy> the Ubuntu forums have a lot of threads on it
<Ichilegend> @Shaddox why static, do not you have a wireless AP?
<yazel> i tried to delete all resolutions but 1280x1024 and didnt work.
<Shaddox> i have a router, but i like to have a static ip so i can free game ports for better connections to my game servers. ^^
<fdoving> Shaddox: get the bcm43xx-fwcutter package. then run the script 'sudo /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh'
<Shaddox> uh, fdoving, how do i do that again?
<Ichilegend> ahh ok fair enough,
<snoopy1alpha> brb
* Shaddox has only been in anything non-windows for a week, and is still a nub. ^^
<fdoving> Shaddox: do you have the universe repository activated?
<fdoving> !universe | shaddox
<ubotu> shaddox: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<fdoving> !software | shaddox
<ubotu> shaddox: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Shaddox> okay
<Shaddox> i still have no clue
<fdoving> go read at those addresses. that'll explain everyting better than i can in the same time and amount of text.
<Shaddox> yeah well i just switched to kubuntu
<Shaddox> im used to regular ubuntu ^^
<fdoving> Shaddox: ok, kmenu -> system -> adept manager
<fdoving> then search for and install
<fdoving> bcm43xx-fwcutter
<fdoving> after enabling universe.
<Shaddox> okay one sec
<Shaddox> adept didnt start the first time i clicked it
<dani> i wan to learn hardcore programming in c/c++, python, java . don't know of any tools in linux os's beside kdevelop in kubuntu any recommendations
<pollyo> There has to be a better way then klammail.
<fdoving> dani, kscope and vim.
<letynsoft> pollyo:  ok... tryed to boot it again and looks like it don't try fs
<phoxy> adept is a bad program-- gets corrupted easily
<crazy_penguin> Hello!
<Ichilegend> @dani what about ajunta  for an IDE?
<fdoving> phoxy: not that bad in it's current state. it's been upgraded for feisty.
<fdoving> pollyo: mailscanner is good. server-side though.
<pollyo> fdoving: I'll check it out thanks.
<pollyo> fdoving: Is that in the repo?
<pollyo> letynsoft: don't try fs?
<Ichilegend> sorry anjuta
<fdoving> pollyo: yes, you can read more about it at mailscanner.info
<letynsoft> pollyo:  didn't write anything about checking fs...
<Shaddox> fdoving: okay, packages are installing. but im gonna need a lot more help, mind if i bug you in private? ^^
<pollyo> letynsoft: What is it saying/doing?
<fdoving> Shaddox: no, let's do it in the channel please.
<Shaddox> okay, well i  got some free time
<Mena> !mediabtuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediabtuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shaddox> im installing Tremulous too
<fdoving> Shaddox: packages are installed, ok. continue to start a terminal. kmenu -
<fdoving> er.. kmenu -> system -> konsole
<Shaddox> Trem is downloading
<fdoving> ok.
<pollyo> medibuntu
<pollyo> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<Shaddox> and there's one more download after it, X_x
<letynsoft> pollyo: can't write to root... but mount says that root is rw
<fdoving> Shaddox: when it's done, open a konsole and run 'sudo /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh'
<phoxy> fdoving--- it got corrupted in trying to upgrade to Feisty, and now I am stuck-- it won't work
<fdoving> !adept crash fix | phoxy
<ubotu> phoxy: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Mena> pollyo, Thanks
<Shaddox> so far i like kubuntu a lot more then regular ubuntu
<Shaddox> but im not sure what beryl is, and i hear its popular, mind explaining/linking to info? ^^
<fdoving> bbl.
<spawn57> Shaddox: only difference is the desktop envoirnment
<Ichilegend> @Shaddox agreed, beryl is eye candy
<pollyo> letynsoft: Can't help you on this one.  I was hoping that maybe more information would spur some ideas.
<letynsoft> pollyo: :'(
<pollyo> Shaddox: I'm not sure on that myself.  I'm liking the basic ubuntu/gnome setup.  Though I do have the kubuntu installation and switch between the two.
<Ichilegend> beryl is nice, beautiful, sexy, hard to configure - eye candy that is sweet
<Shaddox> okay, but still, what is beryl. ^^
<Shaddox> and how do i get it and all that
<Shaddox> er, brb
<Shaddox> let me change from Konversation to Kopete
<phoxy> udotu-- thanks.  What is this before sudo?
<Shaddox> okay, back. :D
<Ichilegend> hey Shaddox
<Ichilegend> OK beryl lets yo put some really killer graphical effects on KDE or Gnome
<Shaddox> neat
<Shaddox> thats the kind of thing i want :D
<Shaddox> whee, tremulous at 75% ^^
<ma3x> how can I install flash player for x86_64 ?
<Ichilegend> are the necessary? no.  are they the stuff that make friends envious?  YES
<Shaddox> sold! where do i get it? :D
<phoxy> can I format a partition in NTFS for ubuntu?
<phoxy> or does it have to be fat32?
<pollyo> fdoving: This mailscan does it work with something like evolution mail?
<pollyo> fdoving: Or is it for someone running a mailsever?
<EvilIdler> Speaking from experience, I have to recommend using drives already formatted in NTFS by a Windows system. But there's full read and write support in Linux through various tools.
<Ichilegend> Shaddox, well on fiesty i went to synaptec package mgr and added beryl plus beryl-settings-simple
<mkquist> Shaddox - follow the directions here http://lunapark6.com/ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn.html
<mkquist> Shaddox - got it working in no time at all, and it is nice
<orient2000> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<pollyo> phoxy: Why would you want to format NTFS for a linux machine?
<Ichilegend> run beryl-settings-simple to get a cool aseline then run the beryl-manager to get more options
<snikker> i can't see the window buttons (close, maximize, iconify) with beryl... how fix this?
<EvilIdler> My 7.04 upgrade was bumpy (the manager crashed on MySQL install!), but none of the major problems from earlier. The new repository management in Adept is excellent :)
<phoxy> just asking-- NTFS has some advantages, and WINDOWS uses it
<EvilIdler> NTFS has no advantages on a Linux system, though ;)
<pollyo> phoxy: You can use samba to share files with windows machines.
<phoxy> I do
<Shaddox> Uh, okay okay guys one second
<pollyo> phoxy: What advantage would a linux have in using NTFS?
<Ichilegend> beryl goes hand in hand with the emerald there manager for KDe so ge both
<Shaddox> Whoever was helping me with my wireless firmware: The package has been installed.
<EvilIdler> It's a one-size-fits-all solution on Windows
<dmhouse> Hey guys. I'm running 6.06/Dapper, and I want to upgrade to 7.04/Feisty. Is the best way to go through 6.10/Edgy?
<letynsoft> pollyo:  hmm... looks like problem with initrd... the second kernel uses it too and i can't boot it too...
<Ichilegend> kawaii desu ne?
<snikker> Ichilegend: i've already installed also emerald...
<pollyo> phoxy: If you want a Windows system to access the drive they have a driver so you can red etx2/3 from windows as well.
<Ichilegend> snikker ok, do you have a beryl ruby icon in your task bar?
<snikker> Ichilegend: yes
<pollyo> BRB
<yazel> switched driver from via to vesa and high resolutions worked again
<phoxy> I am more interested in how I can resurrect my ADEPT which was corrupted by my attempt to upgrade Edgy through the network
<snikker> Ichilegend: the strange thing is that on edgy it work fine... it doesn't work on feisty...
<ma3x> I have the netinst CD of debian. can I somehow install directly sid? (not first etch and then upgrading to sid)
<phoxy> I shall try some of the ideas when I return to my machine on Monday
<Ichilegend> kool. if you right click it, you can choose "reload windows manager" or "reload theme manager" etc.  try those and it should work
<Ichilegend> @snikker, weird.  Edgy borked my laptop, Fiesty is the first Linux to work well.
<EvilIdler> Beryl starts up much faster now. No more waiting half a minute for borders and titles to redraw :)
<phoxy> I read a nice review of Feisty on a laptop.  He loved it, but the battery life was cut in half compared to XP
<snikker> Ichilegend: i've reload but nothing to do...
<EvilIdler> But my system still keeps forgetting I had Beryl running if I log out and back in :/
<dr0hne> <EvilIdler>you can write a startscript and running it, when logging in
<Ichilegend> beryl is a challenge , no doubt. My time is up though,
<dr0hne> i thin this is described in the ubuntu wiki
<EvilIdler> dr0hne: I know, but it feels filthy ;)  - I'd prefer session management, like I've used all these years
<Ichilegend> Night night all.  and best of luck to al sports racers
<dmhouse> Hey guys. I'm running 6.06/Dapper, and I want to upgrade to 7.04/Feisty. Is the best way to go through 6.10/Edgy?
<ubuntu> hello a have delete my disk partition and i have a question i can get back files of the delete parition ?
<ubuntu> soorry but my englis is not perfect :)
<spawn57> dmhouse, use adept
<snikker> dmhouse: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-release.php#upgrade
<dmhouse> snikker: I'm not running 6.10 ;)
<snikker> dmhouse: oppss... sorry :-P
<snikker> dmhouse: you should use the old update method...
<dmhouse> snikker: would that be the one described in this page? http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php
<snikker> dmhouse: yes
<Cosmo_> anyone know how to run World of Padman in a window?
<parrotheadmjk> Can anyone help?  I'm trying to do an upgrade to Feisty over network.  I tried following the instructions on Ubuntu.com, but when I use the Adept manager it tells me to allow the Feisty repositories.  But I can't see them.  Any ideas for a linux newbie?
<parrotheadmjk> Sorry - Ubuntu.com tells me to allow the Feisty repositories, but I don't see them in my Adept Manager list.
<Shaddox_> Hi again everyone. ^^
<Shaddox_> My wireless still isn't working. X_x
<Dekans> does someone know how many kubuntu dev are there ?
<Shaddox_> Can someone help me fix my wireless?
<Dekans> what card ?
<Shaddox_> broadcom 54g
<Dekans> bcm43xx ?
<Shaddox_> yeah
<blekos_> could you tell me the LC_ALL in locale what is it for?
<Dekans> Shaddox_: did you try fwcutter ?
<Shaddox_> Dekans: I'm pretty sure I did.
<Dekans> wich driver did you use ?
<Shaddox_> im not sure
<Shaddox_> im a nub to linux stuff ^^
<Shaddox_> i did this:  sudo '/usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh'
<Shaddox_> then rebooted
<Shaddox_> but it still doesnt work, after installing the fwcutter using Adept too
<Dekans> Shaddox_: http://metais.iiens.net/wl_apsta.o
<Dekans> download this one
<Dekans> and install it witn bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Shaddox_> er...how?
<Shaddox_> i saved it to my home folder
<Dekans> sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter wl_apsta.o
<jussi01> can someone tell me how to configure the bottom panel only? (ive moved the default panel to the top of the screen and created a bottom panel)
<Shaddox_> Dekans: Now what?
<Dekans> Shaddox_: sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/`uname -r` wl_apsta.o
<Shaddox> There we go. ^
<Shaddox> Okay.
<Shaddox> It did the same stuff, it looked like.
<Dekans> Shaddox: one of those 2 lines works well for me
<Shaddox> I did both, now what?
<Dekans> it's the second i think
<Dekans> sudo rmmod bcm43xx && sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<Shaddox> Done.
<Dekans> and check with iwconfig
<Dekans> or reboot to be sure
<Shaddox> lo        no wireless extensions.
<Shaddox> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Shaddox> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"belkin54g"  Nickname:"Broadcom 4318"
<Shaddox>           Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:11:50:C8:00:60
<Shaddox>           Bit Rate=1 Mb/s
<Shaddox>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<Shaddox>           Link Quality=0/100  Signal level=-256 dBm  Noise level=-256 dBm
<Shaddox>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<Shaddox>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<Shaddox> Sorry, i know it's a lot, but i dont have my pastebin links anymore. X_x
<Dekans> Shaddox: it seems to be ok
<Shaddox> Isn't it supposed to be more than 1MB?
<Shaddox> Like...54MB?
<Shaddox> Or 100?
<EvilIdler> Try pastebin.com :)
<Dekans> you are not yet connected
<Shaddox> I set a manual IP and everything
<Dekans> Shaddox: do you run feisty or edgy ?
<Shaddox> Do I need to set it to DHCP?
<Shaddox> Feisty
<CedricP> hi all
<Dekans> Shaddox: you should have 54 MB
<Shaddox> Upgraded an hour ago, to Kubuntu from ubuntu feisty daily 20070414
<Shaddox> Now my wireless isn't working again XD
<Dekans> so try sudo ifup eth1
<CedricP> I upgraded from Edgy to Feisty... Now my KDE is not showing me the "switch user" button anymore, any idea ?
<Shaddox> ifup: interface eth1 already configured
<Cosmo_> since installing 7.04 I now have no sound, it was working fine with my creative labs audigy in 6.10
<Dekans> sudo ifdown et1 && sudo ifup eth1
<Shaddox> SIOCDELRT: No such process
<Shaddox> ifup: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: Permission denied
<Dekans> with sudo ?
<Shaddox> Mmhmm
<Dekans> sudo ifdown eth1 && sudo ifup eth1
<Dekans> I forgot a letter
<Shaddox> i added the H you missed already when i did it
<Shaddox> archon@archon:~$ sudo ifdown eth1 && ifup eth1
<Shaddox> SIOCDELRT: No such process
<Shaddox> ifup: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: Permission denied
<Dekans> sudo ifup
<Shaddox> ifup: Use --help for help
<Dekans> you forgot the sudo
<Shaddox> no i didnt
<llutz> Shaddox: sudo ifdown eth1 && sudo ifup eth1
<KimBisgaard> shadox: I had to do a "sudo apt-get install -f"
<Dekans> archon@archon:~$ sudo ifdown eth1 && ifup eth1
<llutz> Shaddox: you did
<Shaddox> I did that! >.>
<jonathan__> gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<Shaddox> I didn't forget the sudo's, guys...
<jonathan__> what is sudo mean?
<Shaddox> perform a command as a super user
<Dekans> jonathan__: su do !
<Dekans> super user do
<jonathan__> ow...
<jonathan__> ok
<Dekans> :)
<jonathan__> sudo -s -H
<jonathan__> ?
<Shaddox> Look, Dekans and llutz:
<Shaddox> archon@archon:~$ sudo ifup eth1
<Shaddox> ifup: interface eth1 already configured
<Shaddox> archon@archon:~$ sudo ifdown eth1 && ifup eth1
<Shaddox> SIOCDELRT: No such process
<Shaddox> ifup: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: Permission denied
<jonathan__> then pasword?
<Shaddox> archon@archon:~$ sudo ifup
<Shaddox> ifup: Use --help for help
<Shaddox> archon@archon:~$
<Dekans> sudo ifdown eth1 && sudo ifup eth1
<llutz> Shaddox: read: udo ifdown eth1 && sudo ifup eth1
<Dekans> do this
<llutz> +s
<jonathan__> wow
<Dekans> first you forgot sudo, then you forgot eth1
<Shaddox> Dekans: ifdown: interface eth1 not configured
<jonathan__> sudo eth1
<Dekans> so sudo ifup eth1
<jonathan__> sudo ifup eth1
<Shaddox> ifup: interface eth1 already configured
<Dekans> ifdown: interface eth1 not configured & ifup: interface eth1 already configured ??
<jonathan__> gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<jonathan__> here is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.eth1.pid with pid 134993416
<Dekans> watch now
<jonathan__> Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.0.4
<Dekans> iwconfig
<jonathan__> Copyright 2004-2006 Internet Systems Consortium.
<jonathan__> All rights reserved.
<jonathan__> For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/
<jonathan__> SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<Shaddox> Dekans: We should go to private, johnathan_ is spamming line-by-line, instead of pasting all lines together. X_x
<KimBisgaard> shaddox: on my system apt-get did not finish configuring ie network
<jonathan__> eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<jonathan__> eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<jonathan__> Bind socket to interface: No such device
<jonathan__> Failed to bring up eth1.
<jonathan__> error
<jonathan__> ok
<jonathan__> no wireless extensions
<jonathan__> ha2
<KimBisgaard> shadox: So I had to do a "sudo apt-get install -f"
<jonathan__> ok2
<Dekans> ok
<Shaddox> Ugh
<Shaddox> It says only registered users can send privates, and I've registered already. :/
<Dekans> Shaddox: /msg ns identify password
<Shaddox> yeah yeah
<Shaddox> i forgot i was ghosted ^^
<jonathan__> who was ghosted?
<jonathan__> ^^
<phoxy> how do I register?
<Shaddox> me.
<coder2> Hello. Who'd like to help me with installation?
<MidMark> !lock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MidMark> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<jonathan__> what instalation?
<bear> salut
<coder2> kubuntu on 965 motherboard
<jonathan__> ada orang indonesia di sini?
<jonathan__> kalo bisa bahasa indonesia bantuin dong!
<jonathan__> hallo!
<bear> y'a des franais ?
<jonathan__> bantuin gw dong bingung nih pake ubuntu
<bear> allooooooooooo
<bear> thre is someone ?
<coder2> bear: yas
<jonathan__> y
<bear> I've a problem with Kubuntu
<hak5fan> I've asked here before, but my mic problem is really driving me mad. My mic volume is very low allthough the mic volume in kmix is set to max i've posted my problem  here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=547799
<KimBisgaard> bear: what problem?
<bear> I dont speak very well english
<bear> hum
<bear> sometimes my computer bug at starting
<bear> I think it's half time
<KimBisgaard> I do not speak french - spanish/german is better?
<hak5fan> bear does it restart at boot
<hak5fan> ?
<llutz> hak5fan: you've switched mic-booster on?
<coder2> bear: unfortunately, I have a problem with kubuntu installation too. I guess there is no much hope for getting help here, but I have to stay here and wait
<premier_> does anyone here know how eSATA works?  Like, for an external hard drive?  Is there plug and playness in linux, or do I have to reboot?
<hak5fan> illutz: I can't do that because then It's really noisy
<bear> when I start kubuntu, sometimes it block to the starting screen
<bear> I've to reboot manually
<Cugel> bear: any error messages?
<bear> no
<bear> the starting stop
<bear> and nothing happen
<KimBisgaard> bear:  try to look in /var/log/messages for errors
<hyper_ch> hiho, anyone who uses konversation please type:  /sysinfo
<hak5fan> llutz: and it worked with out it before?
<hak5fan> not a q though
<coder2> How about SATA drives connected to ICH8? Anybody's got it worked ?
<MidMark> !unlock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unlock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bear> is there a french IRC chanel for kubuntu ?
<dettoaltrimenti_> is bchunk the only program that can convert bin/cue to iso?
<KimBisgaard> Sysinfo for 'xabbu': Linux 2.6.15-26-686 running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)Mprocessor1200MHz at 1199 MHz (2418 bogomips), , RAM: 601/620MB, 114 proc's, 1.13h up
<hyper_ch> KimBisgaard: thx
<hak5fan> bear: try this http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/. The french ubuntu forum
<MidMark> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<dettoaltrimenti_> bear- !fr
<bear> yes I already post my problem thre
<dettoaltrimenti_> hmm.. !kubuntu-fr
<bear> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bear> thanks
<hyper_ch> KimBisgaard: you are not using feisty?
<KimBisgaard> shure i do
<hsn_> how can i change mirror for upgrading kubuntu? upgrade app displays ETA 23 hours and i have 10 Mbit line
<hak5fan> !no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<hyper_ch> KimBisgaard: you are using feisty? how comes you have a 2.6.15 kernel?
<hyper_ch> KimBisgaard: could you install gawk for a moment?
<KimBisgaard> The upgrade probably not worked too well
<coder2> whom or where should I ask my question about SATA drives and kubuntu installation ?
<KimBisgaard> Im shure I have gawk installed - called awk
<hyper_ch> KimBisgaard: no, you have not
<hyper_ch> KimBisgaard: because it does not show your diskspace
<hyper_ch> that's what has troubled me since yesterday
<hyper_ch> and it seems that is only on feisty the case
<os2mac> anyone know how to disable the compositor in KDE?
<KimBisgaard> Sysinfo for 'xabbu': Linux 2.6.15-26-686 running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1200MHz at 1199 MHz (2418 bogomips), HD: 21/54GB, RAM: 589/620MB, 113 proc's, 1.21h up
<hyper_ch> KimBisgaard: see, before it didn't show your diskspace
<KimBisgaard> You are so right
<hyper_ch> it's strange
<KimBisgaard> Old problem with /root partition being too small
<KimBisgaard> almost inpossible to get sufficient space for two kernels at the same time
<hyper_ch> KimBisgaard: how do you mean that?
<os2mac> I am trying to turn off the GUI effects in KDE, can anyone help?
<dettoaltrimenti_> gui effects?
<KimBisgaard> during install of kernel - I have to have enough space for both the old and the new kernel - I have not
<dettoaltrimenti_> k menu- system settings- appearance and window behavior
<KimBisgaard> so it does not upgrade
<EvilIdler> KimBisgaard: Is it failing while creating the initrd?
<KimBisgaard> failing while unpacking the new kernel package
<EvilIdler> KimBisgaard: Do a 'sudo apt-get clean' and see if you have more space then
<dettoaltrimenti_> is there any way to convert a bin/cue VCD file to an .avi?
<hyper_ch> KimBisgaard: hmmm :( not good... well, I have plenty of diskspace... too bad I can't "borrow" you some for the kernel upgrade
<Zephyr> Hi room
<Zephyr> have a query here about web cams
<Zephyr> how do i get my webcam working with ubuntu Dapper Drake?
<KimBisgaard> Well I should just repartition and reinstall - but thats a lot of work - not time or not important enough
<dorto> I installed Kubuntu Fiesty but it is not showing 1440x900(native resolution for my samsum 940BW LCD monitor) as an option. Using 1120xsth resolution.
<dorto> I edited the xorg.conf file to add "1440x900" but it still is not showing that option
<EvilIdler> dorto: Did you add it for 24 bit?
<dorto> EvilIdler, yes, for both 24 and 16 bits
<zerak> haha, from 200 kb to 3 kb for 10 min and now 500 kb
<EvilIdler> dorto: Check that you're really running in either of those, then check syntax in the modes line
<EvilIdler> dorto: xwininfo from a console, click on a window, should tell you the current depth
<dorto> EvilIdler, it cannot run in less than 16 or 24 bit mode. and I just added "1440x900" beside a long list of other resolutions listed: 1152xsth, 1440x1440 etc
<dorto> EvilIdler, k
<dorto> I will run that command
<EvilIdler> dorto: If it's in either, paste you xorg.conf to pastebin.com and show us the link
<dorto> EvilIdler, Ubuntu Edgy switched to correct resolution after adding "1440x900"; should i just copy that xorg.conf to kubuntu(after taking a backup) ?
<coder2> Anybody owns i965 motherboard ? How to install there?
<EvilIdler> dorto: Yeah, sounds like a good idea
<dorto> EvilIdler, in fact I got it now when I rebooted the system. I was thinking just restarting X would refresh the resolutions. apparantly not.
<dorto> thanks EvilIdler, 1440x900 resolutions looks very good indeed :)
<jonathan_> 1234
<EvilIdler> dorto: You did most of the thinking yourself ;)
<jonathan_> ok
<jonathan_> hello all!
<jonathan_> I want to ask something
<jonathan_> how to install  vmware tools on my kubuntu?
<jonathan_> plz help me
<kblog> k3d is making me heavily troubles, i can't update to feisty because it. now, i even can't remove it... is there a way to remove it?
<jonathan_> to install vmware tools
<just-this-time> go ahead jonathan_
<jonathan_> I'm trying to install vmware tools on my kubuntu
<EvilIdler> kblog: apt-get remove doesn't let you?
<jonathan_> but I don't know to install it
<jonathan_> hello
<jonathan_> somebody plz
<just-this-time> jonathan_: what hardware .preferably have Intel VT ( Virtualization Technology)
<jonathan_> I can't install my vmware tools
<jonathan_> plz help me
<jonathan_> someone!
<just-this-time> jonathan_: pls chill
<jonathan_> ok
<just-this-time> all here are volunteers
<jonathan_> just-this-time
<EvilIdler> If someone knows, they usually respond
<jonathan_> can you help me?
<just-this-time> exactly
<jonathan_> this is my first time using kubuntu
<jonathan_> so, I don't know anything exept windows xp ha2
<loky> ciao
<just-this-time> as you may understand ppl are here because they want to, not because they are obliged
<just-this-time> IOW volunteers
<jonathan_> ok
<jonathan_> what is IOW?
<just-this-time> jonathan_: do you have INtel VT?
<jonathan_> ?
<jonathan_> nope
<just-this-time> IOW - in a word
<kblog> EvilIdler: yes, apt-get remvoe puts out an error.
<just-this-time> a sec
<se7en> what lib do i need again for transcode for amarok
<EvilIdler> kblog: Try apt-get -f install
<jonathan_> ok
<atidem> ciao!
<jonathan_> cao!
<dorto> jonathan_, you trying to install VMWare player? or you can run OS in VMWare but want to install VMWare tools to improve efficiency?
<kblog> EvilIdler: i did but same: error.
<jonathan_> yes
<jonathan_> I want to use vmware tools
<EvilIdler> kblog: Pastebin it, or message me privately if you're registered
<jonathan_> but I can't
<kblog> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jonathan_> yep
<jonathan_> I don't know again
<EvilIdler> kblog: Just that error, or is there more above?
<jonathan_> I cannot do anything
<jonathan_> ha2
<jonathan_> i'm just an amateur to using linux
<jonathan_> so, I'm still don't know anything
<just-this-time> jonathan_: have an interesting reading here http://www.intel.com/technology/virtualization/index.htm
<jonathan_> ok
<jonathan_> what is that?
<jthumb> anybody familiar with the logout menu of kubuntu here ?
<JanK_> how to enable the built-in compiz/beryl in feisty?
<andremarte> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kblog> EvilIdler: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16765/
<jonathan_> somebody from indonesia?
<jonathan_> 1:100000
<just-this-time>  jonathan_ I'm still don't know anything < << you are not native english speaking are you ?
<jonathan_> it's very rare indonesian people using linux
<jonathan_> huh
<just-this-time> ah I see
<se7en> someone use amarok transcode?
<just-this-time> welcome Indonesia
<jonathan_> yep
<jonathan_> ha2
<jonathan_> selamat datang
<just-this-time> Indonesia - big country many islands
<EvilIdler> kblog: I'm installing it now to see if I get any problems
<se7en> what lib do i need to download to make transcode work
<Dekans> does someone know how many kubuntu dev are there ??
<jonathan_> yes
<jonathan_> and biodivercity
<just-this-time> come again Dekans?
<just-this-time> Dekans:  kubuntu developers ? who is counting ?
<Dekans> just-this-time: canonical
<EvilIdler> kblog: It's failing at Python module updates on your system. Have you had any other Python-related issues?
<jonathan_> how can I registred to the server?
<jonathan_> what is this?
<just-this-time> ah yes Dekans canonical has its website (s) consider checking there ?
<jonathan_> I cannot start the private converstation
<just-this-time> jonathan_: must register here on freenode
<jonathan_> how?
<just-this-time> nickserv and stuff
<jonathan_> can you teach me?
<jonathan_> how to register?
<kblog> EvilIdler: yes, thats possible. had other smaller problems too
<_4strO> !register
<just-this-time> wait
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<kblog> EvilIdler: should i remove python?
<jonathan_> ok
<just-this-time> ty there you go jonathan_ ^^^
<_4strO> !register | jonathan_
<ubotu> jonathan_: please see above
<EvilIdler> kblog: I just had a compile warning, but the program is not running well :/
<jonathan_> I'm already click that links
<EvilIdler> kblog: I wouldn't recommend that - too much in Ubuntu is based on it
<jonathan_> now...
<jonathan_> what?
<just-this-time>   -- > /msg nickserv register ?
<EvilIdler> kblog: If you do, you should drop to a console and shut down KDM/X etc., then apt-get install the kubuntu-desktop package again *after* doing a full upgrade
<kblog> EvilIdler: i know... but... how can i piss off it ? :(
<kblog> EvilIdler: ok, ill join via irssi then.
<EvilIdler> kblog: You could try one thing first
<jonathan_> ?!
<jonathan_> what is this?
<just-this-time> jonathan_: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<EvilIdler> kblog: Create the file /usr/share/python-support/k3d.dirs - it should just contain 'usr/share'k3d' on a line by itself
<jonathan_> just copy and paste?
<jonathanmm> Bonjout
<jonathan_> bonjour!
<just-this-time>  --> /msg nickserv register p455w0rd
<jonathanmm> J'ai un probleme avec mon micro
<jonathanmm> je ne m'attend presque pas
<_4strO> !fr | jonathanmm
<ubotu> jonathanmm: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jonathan_> I'm already registred
<just-this-time> ready for private (PM ) jonathan ?
<jonathan_> ok
<jonathanmm> Que se passe t il ici ?
<just-this-time> try PM jonathan_
<jonathanmm> I m sorry
<kblog> EvilIdler: ok, im back. so your further advices? :)
<EvilIdler> kblog: You could try one thing first
<EvilIdler> kblog: Create the file /usr/share/python-support/k3d.dirs - it should just contain 'usr/share'k3d' on a line by itself
<jonathan_> do you have some msn id or yahoo?
<EvilIdler> kblog: Then try to install k3d again
<just-this-time> sure jona
<just-this-time> sure jonathan_
<jonathan_> what is your id?
<jonathan_> msn or yahoo
<kblog> EvilIdler: ok, ill try.
<jonathan_> I'm prefer kopete more than konverstation
<just-this-time> kopete is alright
<jonathan_> ok
<jonathan_> what is your id now?
<jonathan_> I will add you just-this-time
<just-this-time> jonathan_: you are not on PM yet
<jonathan_> this place is to crowded
<jonathan_> I can't
<jonathan_> ok
<just-this-time> so jonathan_ you are not yet nickserv registered then
<kblog> EvilIdler: with the ' or not?
<EvilIdler> kblog: without
<just-this-time> also do /msg nickserv id p455w0rd jonathan_
<aldin> ** (beryl-manager:6603): CRITICAL **: can't execute beryl-xgl: Success
<just-this-time> jonathan_: I just onlined on msn
<EvilIdler> aldin: Critical success! Double damage!
<jonathan_> ok
<kblog> EvilIdler: with reinstall? or just install?
<abdullah> hallo @ all
<aldin> EvilIdler: what to do
<jonathan_> just-this-time
<jonathan_> I'm alreaduy add you
<aldin> abdullah: hello
<jonathan_> pribadi111@yahoo.com
<just-this-time> jonathan_: is that your msn Id as well/
<EvilIdler> kblog: I'd try first to 'apt-get install k3d', then to remove it. If neither works, it's looking like you need to remove a package it depends on :/
<jonathan_> I'm using YM
<EvilIdler> aldin: xglinfo should tell you if your desktop is set up for 3D hardware acceleration
<just-this-time> nope that is a yahoo one
<ionus> how to install video driver in kubuntu
<aldin> EvilIdler: u mean fglrxinfo? it is set up
<jonathan_> yes
<just-this-time> ionus
<jonathan_> I'm using yahoo messenger
<just-this-time> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<just-this-time> !nvidia
<se7en> what lib do i need to download to make transcode work
<just-this-time> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jonathan_> !
<ionus> !nvidia
<ionus> ok i understand
<ionus> !nvidia
<aldin> EvilIdler: i have ati card
<EvilIdler> aldin: I'm not sure what that is, but whichever program tells you if X is actually *using* 3D
<jonathan_> are u online now?
<jonathan_> tonybehar@hotmail.com
<jonathan_> ?
<just-this-time> ops ! !nvidia should point to !ati
<EvilIdler> aldin: glxinfo is a standard tool that comes with Xorg or a package in that collection, while fglrx are ATI-specific driver thingamies. See the ATI links above - I'm no expert on ATI :)
<just-this-time> jonathan_:  online on yahoo or msn ?
<aldin> nevermind worked on edgy...
<kblog> EvilIdler: i wasnt able to reinstall it but to remove ! :)
<EvilIdler> kblog: That's progress :)
<bxnp> is there away if you run the live cd to burn something on a disk
<EvilIdler> kblog: I suspect your upgrade will be like mine - dist-upgrades and -f and --configure -a till it stops complaining
<jonathan_> I'm online on my yahoo
<just-this-time> that explains it  jonathan_
<just-this-time> in the meantime onlened on yahoo! as well
<jonathan_> pribadi111@yahoo.com
<ferret_0567> Why does Kontact keep on creating files named "list.vcf*" on the desktop?
<ferret_0567> It's getting annoying
<just-this-time> why put email in public jonathan_? it maybe abused
<just-this-time> I advise you not to do it
<jonathan_> oh ya?
<jonathan_> I don't know
<jonathan_> sorry
<just-this-time> pls dont advertise mine
<jonathan_> ok
<jonathan_> just using private converstation
<ferret_0567> IRC is plain text, it's easy to intercept
<jonathan_> you are not online<just-this-time>
<jonathan_> are you already login to you msn?
<jonathan_> I'm waiting
<just-this-time> both jonathan_
<jonathan_> hm...
<jonathan_> ?
<os2mac> is there a way through the GUI in KDE to add something to the startup?
<kblog> EvilIdler: i just started apt dist-upgrade im going to reinstall it later.
<jonathan_> oh my
<jonathan_> it's hard
<jonathan_> to crowded
<os2mac> ok what's the easy way?
<jonathan_> hello
<jonathan_> os2mac
<os2mac> Hi Jonathan
<EvilIdler> kblog: I suspect k3d is broken, because my installation on a working Feisty just got a black screen
<jonathan_> k3d?
<jonathan_> what is that?
<jonathan_> running compiz?
<ferret_0567>  Are you getting a black screen at the console?
<ionus> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ferret_0567> If so, I can help
<ionus> !write iso on cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about write iso on cd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ferret_0567> Use k3b for that
<ionus> !write cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about write cd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ferret_0567> It's a really good CD burning app
<jonathan_> oh!
<kblog> EvilIdler: so i just dont reinstall it.
<just-this-time> ionus why abuse using ! sign ?
<EvilIdler> ferret_0567: Installing the k3d package gave me a compilation error, and launching the program on a Beryl desktop shows a black window. The thumbnail looks different
<jonathan_> bye2 all
<kblog> jonathan_: yes its the best for kde actually
<kblog> imho
<just-this-time> bye jonathan_
<ferret_0567> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install k3b
<ionus> tell me a program with i can write cd and dvd
<ferret_0567> That one
<ionus> k3b?
<os2mac> ok, what is the quick way to add something to autostart?
<ferret_0567> You are using Kubuntu, right?
<ferret_0567> Yes
<kblog> which alsa-version is feisty using?
<ionus> kubuntu
<ferret_0567> That "k3b" program is excellent
<ionus> ok
<ionus> thx
<ionus> but i can write iso images?
<kblog> brb
<os2mac> !autostart
<EvilIdler> kblog: Reinstall it when the system is updated, but try without 3D effects on the desktop first :)
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<ferret_0567> paste that "sudo..." thing into konsole
<ionus> and
<DJ_T_DoG> guys, i got a problem.. yesterday i was updating kubuntu to feisty fawn, but in the middle of the update the lights went out and the instalation stopped (at about 95%).. How can i resume it??
<ferret_0567> press enter
<EvilIdler> Once you've seen k3b, you don't really want to use any other burner
<ionus> done
<ferret_0567> sudo apt-get install is how you install software a certain way
<apokryphos> better to use adept
<apokryphos> ubotu: adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<ferret_0567> Using Adept is another in Kubuntu
<kblog> EvilIdler: ok, ill do
<ionus> sudo is like -su
<ionus> ?
<kblog> brb
<apokryphos> ionus: /msg ubotu sudo
<ferret_0567> not exactly
<ferret_0567> similar, but not exactly
<ferret_0567> it's important to know the difference between the two
<ferret_0567> sudo apt-get update will make sure you install the latest k3b or whatever
<Doctor_Nick> ugh
<bxnp> guys is there away when i use the kubuntu install cd on a computer with one cd burner to write a cd
<Doctor_Nick> does anyone here know how to work sshfs
<ionus> ok
<ferret_0567> For support people, telling somebody to paste this thingy into konsole and press enter, is much easier than walking them through, say, Adept
<ionus> but i don now how to burn iso on cd
<gigabytes> hello everybody
<ferret_0567> Install k3b using that thingy I told you about
<ionus> ok a found it
<ferret_0567> ok
<ferret_0567> Good
<apokryphos> ferret_0567: Adept is the Kubuntu package manager; to new users you should recommend that
<gigabytes> I feel like adept is very slow on my machine
<gigabytes> is it normal?
<apokryphos> telling them to just put a command on the terminal probably isn't helping them at all
<ionus> but what is diference betwen kubuntu and ubuntu
<apokryphos> ionus: please take a look at the FAQ <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions> as linked to in the channel /topic
<Doctor_Nick> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<ionus> what is diference betwen kubuntu and ubuntu
<ferret_0567> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<DJ_T_DoG> guys, i got a problem.. yesterday i was updating kubuntu to feisty fawn, but in the middle of the update the lights went out and obviously the instalation stopped (at about 95%).. How can i resume it??
<abattoir> ionus: kubuntu ships with KDE as the default DE, whereas ubuntu ships w/ GNOME
<DJ_T_DoG> can some1 help me
<DJ_T_DoG> ?
<ionus> only desktop interface
<EvilIdler> DJ_T_DoG: Dirty quick way - open a console and 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<DJ_T_DoG> thanks
<_4strO> DJ_T_DoG: simply try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ionus> what is diference betwen KDE and GNOME
<_4strO> and then he will give you the command to resume
<EvilIdler> DJ_T_DoG: I had to massage my upgrade to get it rolling, but apt-get picks up where it dropped out
<abattoir> ionus: yeah, pretty much
<os2mac> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<abattoir> ionus: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE
<abattoir> ionus: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME
<_4strO> something like : dpkg upgrade update -a
<_4strO> didn't remember
<ionus> who is more easy to use KDE or GNOME
<anymous> hello, i just upgraded to 7.04, but after reboot the login screen greets with ubuntu not with kubuntu, how could it happen?
<EvilIdler> ionus: Yes.
<DJ_T_DoG> it says i gad to run dpkg --configure -a
<DJ_T_DoG> *had
<_4strO> DJ_T_DoG: this is the command i was looking for :)
<DJ_T_DoG> :)
<EvilIdler> DJ_T_DoG: Yep, that's what I did. sudo dpkg --configure -a
<DJ_T_DoG> it has resumed :)
<DJ_T_DoG> thanks a lot
<_4strO> no pb ;)
<ionus> ok thx for ansewers
<TomTom> hi there, the gui management of the system services panics, so i have to adjust them on the command line. because of the replacement for the system-v init.d stuff i cant use update-rc.d commands anmore ? are there new commands available ?
<_4strO> anymous: try a : sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<anymous> _4astrO, kubuntu-desktop is and was installed, it's just an upgrade
<EvilIdler> anymous: You need to switch login manager to KDM, then. Not sure how, actually.
<EvilIdler> anymous: But you can still select KDE from the login manager in use
<anymous> EvilIdler, ah, I see, gdm is running, not kdm
<carlos> im having troubles with kubuntu 7.04 i can see Window's partition anyone knows why?
<ferret_0567> anymous: you a advanced linux user?
<anymous> EvilIdler, yes, am running kde
<ferret_0567> Or above average>
<anymous> ferret_0567, what does that mean?
<ferret_0567> ok, nvm
<anymous> am using linux for over 10 years now...
<EvilIdler> anymous: If you live and breathe obscure bash commands, that's a yes :)
<ferret_0567> then ok
<ferret_0567> YEah
<anymous> you mean like : <(:)
<anymous> ok, i get it, just remove gdm...
<ferret_0567> ok, to remove gdm and install kdm: sudo apt-get install kdm && sudo apt-get --purge remove kdm
<bxnp> does kubuntu feisty allso have the missing codec thing
<anymous> great, will do, thx
<ferret_0567> err... sudo apt-get install kdm && sudo apt-get --purge remove gdm
<anymous> another thing...
<anymous> during upgrade, update-initramfs was run about 40times, is that really neccessary, takes ages on a celeron 1Ghz
<ferret_0567> if when you logout, you get no GUI login screen, login at the console, and type: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<EvilIdler> anymous: I have the same complaint, even on a faster computer. Same thing with fonts - it really ought to be delayed until the end :(
<hak5fan> what's the kubuntu eqvivalent to this: Goto System->Preferences->Sound and disable "Enable Sound Server Startup"
<ferret_0567> Well...I don't have all of Kubuntu installed
<anymous> EvilIdler, the problem was, that /boot was too small, so I got always no space left on device, and after removing some linux-images, the same command had to be run again...
<ferret_0567> If you want, you can do it this way
<ferret_0567> Alt+F2, type kcontrol, then press enter
<ionus> key combination in kubuntu
<EvilIdler> anymous: That's a nuisance, yes. I had some issues around Dapper because of that, and ended up making my own images with yaird
<ionus> key shortcuts
<ionus> !key shortcuts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about key shortcuts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ferret_0567> Alt+F2 = run dialog
<ionus> mimize and maximize
<ionus> ?
<EvilIdler> anymous: But I guess the best thing is to remove a few older kernels. I just wish it was easier remembering the names of all the kernel and image packages
<ferret_0567> Alt+F1 = Apps Menu (K Menu)
<heinkel_111> wohoo torrent tracker is up....get on !
<anymous> EvilIdler, yes, those names!
<ionus> minimize all?
<EvilIdler> anymous: None of them fit in an xterm. dpkg -l chops off the last part :/
<lastdance> does any1 knows how can i add the trash on the panel?
<anymous> ah, only if you put the output to a pipe, then the lines are long enough, like dpkg -l|grep linux-image
<ionus> key shortcuts for minimize all and maximize
<ferret_0567> hak5fan: continuing on, click Sound and Multimedia on the left pane, click Sound System, then  uncheck "Enable the sound system"
<EvilIdler> anymous: Yep, then to remember all the obscure self-compiled modules for cameras and NICs :P
<stoft> ionus: show desktop - ctrl + alt+ d
<anymous> EvilIdler, :)
<esben> ionus: Try alt-f2, write "kcontrol", then go to Regional&accessibility->keyboard shortcuts. They are all there
<ionus> where i can see all keyshortcuts
<anymous> ok, nice chatting with you, have to move on, enjoy the nice day, cu
<ferret_0567> thanks esben
<ferret_0567> I was typing that
<esben> No idea why Kubuntu hides KControl from the users, it is a 1000 times better than the "System Settings" that is in the menu :/
<kblog> well, i have to go. ill return in the evening
<ionus> where i can see all keyshortcuts
<esben> ionus: See my last post
<EvilIdler> esben: Yeah, the default is pretty similar, but you can't resize it to FIT THE DAMN ADMIN BUTTONS :P
<ferret_0567> I saw it, ionus
<esben> EvilIdler: I can't find *Anything* in the System Settings thing. The search is beyond broken, it is hopeless :/
<hak5fan> ferret_0567: ok
<hak5fan> ferret_0567: Thanks
<ionus> ok thanks a lot
<ferret_0567> esben, you want that nuisance gone?
<ferret_0567> I can oblige you
<esben> ferret_0567: That would be very nice :)
<EvilIdler> Ugh, what happened to my fonts in Opera?!
<EvilIdler> They look like a broken typewriter shat all over it :(
<ferret_0567> esben: remove kde-systemsettings
<ferret_0567> I finally found it
<esben> ferret_0567:  thanks :)
<Werzi2001> hi@ll
<EvilIdler> Worthless config program. F---- Would bash again.
<ferret_0567> Then, you may manually add kcontrol to the menu
<Werzi2001> does anybody know when the bug with lvm in the installer (very very slow) will be fixed?
<esben> of course :) But I use katapult for starting it anyway
<Werzi2001> (in feisty)
<Cugel> Dudes, when I try to change my desktop wallpaper ('configure desktop') nothing happens. Any ideas?
<pollyo> Hello
<pollyo> If I find software packaged for Edgy Eft online will it install on a Feisty system?
<Cugel> It will.
<Cugel> I do not recommend it, though.
<EvilIdler> As long as it's not stupidly asking for exact library versions, only minimums
<pollyo> Maybe I'll email the developers first.
<esben> Cugel: works for me... configure, select, click apply
<EvilIdler> pollyo: Get the source and try building a package from there. If an older version exists in apt, there is also a neat way you can get all the requirements to build it yourself.
<pollyo> I was just a little curious.  Anyone familiar with Elisa
<esben> pollyo: I find it best to either find the software in a repository, or compile by hand.
<pollyo> Some type of media center
<EvilIdler> Link?
<pollyo> http://elisa.fluendo.com/
<EvilIdler> pollyo: Looks like it's too early for regular packages on that project. No debian directories in the source packages.
<pollyo> EvilIdler: Ok.  Thank you.  I'll see if they have any information on a new package.
<EvilIdler> pollyo: Urge the packager to release those bits to the main project :)
<MegaVolt> is vpn + knetworkmanager working vor anyone here ?
<MegaVolt> when i click on "configure vpn" nothing happens, no error message, simply nothing
<puppetmaster> Hi everyone
<_Johny> puppetmaster: Hi
<puppetmaster> I'm having a problem with myy rar files
<puppetmaster> it doesn't open
<_Johny> puppetmaster: What program do you use to open it?
<puppetmaster> The message is
<puppetmaster> Could not open "download\amr_khaled_2.rar"
<puppetmaster> Archive manageer
<_Johny>  GNOME OR KDE?
<puppetmaster> gnome
<imagine> kde
<wickedpuppy> hi guys .. does anyone know should i get 32 or 54 bit version if i got intel core 2 duo ?
<imagine> 48bit
<wickedpuppy> i mean 64
* imagine shuts up
<_Johny> puppetmaster: Have you tried to open it in a console archiver (unrar)?
<puppetmaster> no is that a command
<puppetmaster> like
<_Johny> it is
<puppetmaster> unrar fil.rar
<_Johny> !find unrar
<ubotu> Found: unrar-free, unrar
<lastdance> hi, i have a question, does any1 know how to add the trash back to the panel, it is gone after the upgrade to feisty
<stoft> shouldn't it be "unrar x file.rar"?
<puppetmaster> waht
<_Johny> unrar-free unrar |puppetmaster
<puppetmaster> what
<_Johny> !unrar-free unrar |puppetmaster
<sivaji> !pastebin | sivaji
<_Johny> !unrar |puppetmaster
<ubotu> puppetmaster: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<puppetmaster> !unrar-free: event not found
<_Johny> !unrar-free |puppetmaster
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unrar-free - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_Johny> It's to be corrected
<sivaji> edgy to feisty upgrade error ple help me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16781/ email add sivaji_2009@yahoo.com
<_Johny> !find rules
<ubotu> Found: acheck-rules, acheck-rules-fr, oinkmaster, snort-rules-default, spamassassin-rules-ja
<_Johny> Factoid for users who son't know the rules?
<_Johny> don't know
<_Johny> !find faq
<ubotu> Found: debian-zh-faq-s, debian-zh-faq-t, faqomatic, libroxen-faq, post-faq (and 1 others)
<_Johny> !guidelines|sivaji
<ubotu> sivaji: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<pollyo> EvilIdler: Someone on the #elisa chat said that it installs on feisty.
<EvilIdler> pollyo: Then it should be OK. Of course, installing and working are two different things ;)
<pollyo> EvilIdler: Would not having those directories you mentioned be a problem in anyway that you can see?
<pollyo> EvilIdler: They claim it works after installation as well. <grin>
<EvilIdler> pollyo: They're for the source code to be easily packaged by users
<EvilIdler> pollyo: If a sourcecode tarball has the debian directory, you can build a .deb for your distro with a simple command.
<stoft> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<stoft> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<dennister> ok kids; i need some help breaking some large mpg files into 2-3 chunks -- not compressing them -- breaking them...any ideas?
<stoft> mpg as in film or mpg as in audio?
<dennister> mpg as in film, yes
<EvilIdler> MPEGs are streams, so plain old split will work
<sivaji> dpkg is not working it cant accept "dpkg --configure -a" help me ple
<dennister> yeah? split as in cli? i didn't know that was an available command
<stoft> dennister: otherwise take a peak at 'gopchop'. I've never used it but I think it does what you're looking for.
<EvilIdler> dennister: split -b <bytes> or other options for megabytes etc. See the man page.
<dennister> gopchop is a program? i'll have to reboot or something...as in adept and synaptic are crashing at startup...i will check out the split man page, thanks
<ubuntu__> hello
<ubuntu__> Anyone here?
<ubuntu__> what can I install on kubuntu?
<dennister> stoft: EvilIdler: thank you both
<DJ_T_DoG> hi, i updated kubuntu to feisty, but now i can't access, from a windows pc, the kubuntu's shared files.. how can i solve this?
<dennister> ubuntu__: almost anything...what do u want to do?
<ferret_0567> What are you looking for ubuntu__?
<ubuntu__> erase windows, install kubuntunything
<EvilIdler> DJ_T_DoG: Samba has a tendency to not restart on upgrade, if that's what you used
<DJ_T_DoG> yes i used samba
<ubuntu__> I want games and movi ripers, and sound players
<DJ_T_DoG> how can i restart it?
<EvilIdler> DJ_T_DoG: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<ferret_0567> first of all, you'll want some of those
<ubuntu__> in console samba
<ferret_0567> !codecs | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dennister> ubuntu__: you already have some music players...part of kubuntu, and acidrip is good for movie rippers
<ferret_0567> Please don't install WMA support though, I beg you
<chrismir> Are there known issues with FF?
<ubuntu__> me??
<ubuntu__> I want wma support!
<ferret_0567> yes
<ubuntu__> I think?!
<ferret_0567> ok
<DJ_T_DoG> i've done it and still have the same problem..
<ubuntu__> What else can I install?
<ferret_0567> How many WMA;s do you have?
<plhardy> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<EvilIdler> WMA is a carcinogen for your system.
<chrismir> FF coredumps on me :(
<ferret_0567> Well...if you have all your CD's, you can get out of the WMA loop
<ubuntu__> I want a game, any game?
<ferret_0567> Lot's
<rafael> hi there, when i instaled my ubuntu.. the instalation hadn't created a boot menu
<rafael> how can i make one
<ubuntu__> Hehe
<ferret_0567> What kind of games do you like?
<ubuntu__> Install kubuntu
<ubuntu__> everytype
<ubuntu__> something like counter strike?
<ferret_0567> I'll start with FPS
<ubuntu__> Is fps a game?
<ScarFreewill> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<ferret_0567> Enemy Territory, Nexuiz,
<ubuntu__> sudo apt-get install fps
<ferret_0567> no
<EvilIdler> ubuntu__: Check out linuxgames.com and happypenguin.org for recommendations, and see which ones are in the package repositories
<dennister> rafael: u mean there's no grub or lilo at bootup? do u have any other operating systems installed at all?
<ferret_0567> It's a game category
<ferret_0567> First Person Shooter
<ScarFreewill> war3 4 da win
<rafael> dennister can u help in pvt ?
<ScarFreewill> ut cs
<ubuntu__> The hole comand for those games to install?
<dennister> possibly, but perhaps i'm not the best to help...pls answer the question first: do u have any other OS's?
<rafael> yap win xp
<ubuntu__> yeah windows xp
<ubuntu__> But how is that relevant to get me games?
<dennister> and when u boot up, there's no grub menu to select kubuntu or xp?
<Hc> hmm
<rafael> ubuntu__: he was talking to me
<Hc> can someone explain me how to open kde wallet in console?
<Erunno> Hc: "kwallet &" maybe ?
<rafael> yap exactly
<ferret_0567> in that FPS category: Enemy Territory, Nexuiz, World of Padman, Open Arena, Cube, Sauerbraten
<ferret_0567> Unreal Tournament
<EvilIdler> Alien Arena
<Hc> thx
<ubuntu__> Can i install with apt-get install?
<pvandewyngaerde> Suddenly my USB keyboard stopped working in Feisty, i had to reboot and everything is fine now
<ferret_0567> Some of them
<dennister> rafael: because if you get a choice for ubuntu or xp, that IS your boot menu...but u get no grub and so you want to make one?
<ubuntu__> witch ones?
<ferret_0567> Others you just extract and run, or run the installer
<ferret_0567> Nexuiz
<rafael> yap that's it
<ubuntu__> is it debian installers?
<ferret_0567> sudo apt-get install nexuiz
<ferret_0567> Yeah
<ferret_0567> Well...for that game
<ferret_0567> Ubuntu software comes in .deb's
<dennister> rafael: your new installation didn't work successfully...i'm afraid i've never heard of anyone "making a grub menu"
<Erunno> Hc: Actually, it's "kwalletmanager &"
<rafael> yap, im afraid so :(
<ubuntu__> No some comes in tarballs
<dennister> and you certainly need someone more experienced with grub than I
<rafael> maybe i'll have to reinstal ubuntu
<ferret_0567> Welll...yeah
<Hc> thx
<ferret_0567> .deb's can be in tarballs, just like any other file. .deb's are already compressed though
<dennister> rafael: that might be faster, actually...than trying to make a grub menu...u could also read the man grub pages tho
<ferret_0567> apt-get installs debs
<rafael> one more thing dennister ..
<ferret_0567> so does Adept
<ubuntu__> and synaptic
<ferret_0567> yeah
<mefisto__> is there a way to upgrade to feisty with CD in kubuntu? Every upgrade guide I can find says it requires gksu for CD upgrade
<dennister> you might have the right files in your /boot/ directory...yes?
<ubuntu__> ferret have I met you before?
<ferret_0567> I dunno
<ubuntu__> In Atlantik?
<ferret_0567> no
<ubuntu__> ok
<ferret_0567> Never played that game
<ubuntu__> what distro r u using?
<ferret_0567> Kubuntu 7.04
<EvilIdler> mefisto__: kdesu is the KDE equivalent
<ferret_0567> It's great!
<ubuntu__> what is the diffrence form kubuntu *old* with new kde and 7.04?
<rafael> dennister:  1 got 1 gb of memory on amd 2600, what size do it alocate for the swap space
<ferret_0567> Not much
<mefisto__> EvilIdler: but it doesn't work with kdesu, as the guides say, it requires gksu
<ferret_0567> Mainly newer games and stuff
<ferret_0567> faster bootup
<rafael> and yes o got acess to boot directory
<rafael> * I
<EvilIdler> mefisto__: That sounds a bit daft. Which program is it that doesn't work with it?
<ferret_0567> I suggest Feisty
<dennister> rafael: usually you should take your ram, multiply it by 1.5...but 1 g of ram is so plentiful 1G of swap should be fine
<mefisto__> cdromupgrade on the install CD
<ferret_0567> that's (K)ubuntu 7.04
<ubuntu__> Hwo do I hack a windows computer?
<rafael> lolol
<ferret_0567> Why do you ask that?
<EvilIdler> Unless you work with heavy 3D software, swap = RAM is a good rule
<ubuntu__> I want to impress a friend.
<dennister> i have 2g of ram here...and i was told i would need virtually no extra swap...i've never had a problem
<ferret_0567> Just don't hack over the net
<rafael> oki
<ubuntu__> Why not?
<ferret_0567> If he agrees to the hacking on your own network
<ferret_0567> Then, it's ok
<USMarine> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=5fe_1176635740
<ferret_0567> It'll get you into legal trouble, hacking will
<Graham> ubuntu__: Don't be a bell end and hack some poor bastard's computer. It's not a nice thing to do.
<ferret_0567> Yeah
<PriceChild> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<PriceChild> ubuntu__, we do not condone that activity here
<ubuntu__> I once hacke a mud game in php, it shut down a few days later.
<mefisto__> EvilIdler: I think the cdromupgrade script on the CD uses gksu specifically
<ferret_0567> Learn how to hack on your own
<EvilIdler> mefisto__: Ack, that's poopy
<ubuntu__> ok, likn?
<ferret_0567> If you really want to
<ferret_0567> I'm not helping
<ferret_0567> I don't condone the activitu
<ferret_0567> I don't condone the activity
<EvilIdler> mefisto__: You'll need to install the gksu package, then, which will install a truckload of Gnome packages
<ubuntu__> So you like windows?
<ferret_0567> n0
<PriceChild> !offtopic | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ferret_0567> I've had...problems
<imagine> ubuntu__: go play in the yard kid... and come back when you have some pub hair
<PriceChild> !ohmy > imagine
<ferret_0567> that's all I'm going to say
<ubuntu__> then why can't I show a friend how bad windows is
<imagine> sry
<ubuntu__> So you know how?
<imagine> I had to
<rafael> dennister: tks for your help, i think the better way is to re*instal ubuntu =)
<PriceChild> ubuntu__, Unless you have a support related question, please leave.
<ferret_0567> Only if he agrees, only on your own network
<EvilIdler> If you're in Norway, NMAP scanning is protected. But causing damage will get you in trouble.
<ubuntu__> yes
<mefisto__> is it possible to just add the feisty cdrom to my sources, and upgrade that way?
<ferret_0567> Now, any more probs with Kubuntu
<ubuntu__> I'm in norway
<ferret_0567> ?
<PriceChild> mefisto__, yes, if you use the alternate cd
<ferret_0567> Want more games, and stuff?
<ubuntu__> I need a game that instals from console, i want the hole command
<ubuntu__> yeah
<mefisto__> PriceChild: is that all I need to do? add alternate cd to sources.list and then just upgrade?
<ferret_0567> sudo apt-get install nexuiz
<ferret_0567> That's the only one that installs from a package
<PriceChild> mefisto__, i forget the exact line, its something like "sudo apt-cdrom add foo"
<Boffin> Hello. I cannot connect to internet from kubuntu pc through windows internet connection sharing on other machine :( Could somebody help?
<ubuntu__> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ubuntu__>   nexuiz: Depends: nexuiz-data (>= 2.2.3-1) but it is not going to be installed
<ubuntu__> E: Broken packages
<ubuntu__> problems
<ubuntu__> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ubuntu__>   nexuiz: Depends: nexuiz-data (>= 2.2.3-1) but it is not going to be installed
<ubuntu__> E: Broken packages
<ferret_0567> then put a space, and put nexuiz-data in there and press enter again
<ferret_0567> It's a simple fix
<ubuntu__> big file
<ferret_0567> yup
<ferret_0567> I hope your computer can handle it
<ferret_0567> Mine can't...
<lewnidas_> hi :)
<ubuntu__> 1 gb ram, 3.4ghz intel 4, 320gb harrdrive
<ubuntu__> 256 mb graffics card
<ferret_0567> NVIDIA?
<ubuntu__> ofcourse
<ubuntu__> Do I need a driver for nvida?
<imagine> yes
<ferret_0567> Yeah
<ubuntu__> why?
<EvilIdler> To drive the graphics, of course.
<ferret_0567> So you can get use of your cards power
<imagine> lol
<ubuntu__> Last time I broke X server
<lewnidas_> where from i can download the Kubuntu 7.04 Desktop amd64 DVD ?  not from torrent plz....
<ferret_0567> !nvidia | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<EvilIdler> Without the driver, the CPU does all the work. And you lose all colour effects and shaders.
<EvilIdler> With the driver, it's vrooooom all night long.
<ubuntu__> Thats why I get 1.7 fps in Counter strike
<ubuntu__> ??
<ferret_0567> Yup
<imagine> lol yup
<ferret_0567> it's sad
<lewnidas_> anyone plz ?  :/
<imagine> !mirrors
<ubotu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<ubuntu__> But how do I know that I won't fuck it up?
<PriceChild> lewnidas_, releases.ubuntu.com
<PriceChild> !ohmy | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<PriceChild> !ohmy | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubuntu__> oh, sorry
<ferret_0567> You follow the guide
<imagine> ubuntu__: and you wanted to hack a windows box aye?
<ferret_0567> Yeah, he did
<ubuntu__> yeah
<imagine> just sayin..
<PriceChild> not in here
<ubuntu__> and install my driver to ge force fx 5500
<ferret_0567> imagine , imagine the possibilities
<EvilIdler> Everybody knows there is a huge, easily hackable stash of illegal stuff at http://127.0.0.1 :)
<ubuntu__> yeah
<imagine> EvilIdler: lol
<ferret_0567> lol
<ubuntu__> Thats my website
<imagine> He might take it seriously
<ferret_0567> That's your own machine
<imagine> rofl
<ferret_0567> no, it's not
<ubuntu__> But my ip isn't that!
<imagine> loopback?
<PriceChild> ubuntu__, you have more than on ip
<ubuntu__> 88.91.130.1
<PriceChild> *one
<ferret_0567> Yeah, that's a loopback to your own machine
<ubuntu__> thats my ip
<ubuntu__> I have 2!
<ubuntu__> 4 one for each wireless card!
<ferret_0567> Wow
<ubuntu__> right?
<lewnidas_> PriceChild i can't find anuwhere the dvd :(
<ferret_0567> No
<EvilIdler> You'll find your /etc/hosts file has that loopback address
<imagine> lewnidas_: isn't Kubuntu only on cds?
<ferret_0567> Yeah
<EvilIdler> imagine: Also on DVD. Torrent link at kubuntu.com
<ferret_0567> Really?
<imagine> didn't know  bout that
<ubuntu__> yeah like windows.sucks leads to my website
<ferret_0567> me neither
<EvilIdler> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/feisty/release/dvd/kubuntu-7.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<EvilIdler> That one appeared on the webpage sometime yesterday, I think
<lewnidas_> imagine nope....
<ubuntu__> Dvds has been there a long while
<EvilIdler> But two days ago, the DVDs were three weeks old
<ubuntu__> why do they need 4.5 gb dvd when kubuntu only uses 700mb?
<root__> hello
<EvilIdler> Now they're the final discs
<root__> need help
<imagine> sry I'm new to kubuntu... installing it on this machine this week
<lewnidas_> EvilIdler in http or ftp plz?
<ferret_0567> ubuntu__: you should install libxine-extracodecs (there might be legal issues, please look at your local laws first)
<EvilIdler> ubuntu__: Maybe your installation does
<ferret_0567> Extra software
<imagine> root__: are you logged in as root?
<root__> got beryl installed but i dont have a bar at the top of the screen
<EvilIdler> lewnidas_: Sorry, they don't recommend anything but torrents ;)
<LecnaC> nopw
<ubuntu__> Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ubuntu__> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ubuntu__> is only available from another source
<ubuntu__> E: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate
<lewnidas_> EvilIdler thank u very much!!!
<ubuntu__> It didn't work?
<dennister> does anyone know if feisty for amd64 is ready for primetime yet? I gave up on 64-bit with edgy here, using the i386, but i'm wondering if I shouldn't give amd64 another shot?
<ferret_0567> I'll get u a page
<ferret_0567> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LecnaC> any ideas?
<EvilIdler> dennister: ISOs have been released, but several things didn't work yet
<ubuntu__> Trow away thos crapp amd 64 bits, used one once, but I had to trash it-
<dennister> EvilIdler: such as?
<EvilIdler> dennister: Trying to find the page now
<dennister> k, will do
<LecnaC> beryl works and runs fine, but when i use the beryl window manager it maked the bar at the  top dissapere
<ubuntu__> ferret the codec didn't work
<EvilIdler> dennister: There's the obvious codec issue still, but with free codecs, you get further
<dennister> ubuntu__: lots of things have "no installation candidate" ...this should be a temporary problem only
<ubuntu__> ok
<ferret_0567> just a sec...
<terminus_> alguien habla espaol?
<dennister> EvilIdler: yes, apparently there's a w32codec for amd64
<dennister> that's new, it didn't exist a few months ago
<EvilIdler> But free codecs are not w32codecs
<ferret_0567> workaround: install libxine1-ffmpeg
<dennister> oh i know
<ubuntu__> how do i make kubuntu norwegian?
<EvilIdler> Free codecs are built from source code, so you get cool stuff like Xvid and other MPEG4 variants, which are really the most common now
<jonathan_> any advice for me?
<jonathan_> I'm already installed kubuntu on my system this day
<ubuntu__> Opera won't load
<barravince> hi all
<dennister> unfortunately, i haven't converted all my mp3 files yet
<ubuntu__> why not?
<pvandewyngaerde> what is the keyboard shortcut for the start menu, i currently have no mouse
<barravince> sorry how i can upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04
<barravince> ?
<ferret_0567> I've never used Opera
<EvilIdler> ubuntu__: Open the system settings and look under Regonal & Accessibility for language options
<ubuntu__> sudo apt-get install opera
<ferret_0567> I use Konqueror
<ferret_0567> yeah
<jonathan_> of course
<ubuntu__> it is really bad
<ubuntu__> and slow
<EvilIdler> ubuntu__: Also make sure you pick Bokml if you hate Nynorsk :)
<dennister> <---waiting for the repos to settle down b4 i try to upgrade from edgy to feisty
<barravince> is there anybody that help me?
<ubuntu__> Korsn gjr  d?
<sonoftheclayr>  /quit
<EvilIdler> ubuntu__: Probably best to click the K button -> Run command -> kcontrol
<dennister> in the meantime i have to safeguard all these rare films in large mpg files first
<EvilIdler> ubuntu__: You can change language settings and region settings indepently, so if you live in Papua New Guinea, you're not required to read everything in Tok Pisin ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> dennister: now by "rare films" do you mean "nsfw"?
<EvilIdler> Daisuke_Ido: No, that's 'art'
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, yes
* EvilIdler works at a place where 'art' is actually not a problem to surf, within limits
<dennister> Daisuke_Ido: what is "nsfw"? these are rare films I've recorded through tvo/mythtv
<EvilIdler> Not safe for work
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<Daisuke_Ido> so actual rare films
<Daisuke_Ido> that'
<EvilIdler> Unless you work at an art gallery/related services, or Playboy.
<puppetmaster> Hi Everyone
<puppetmaster> I want to know how to write a proteted cd with password?
<Daisuke_Ido> a protected cd with a password?
<EvilIdler> puppetmaster: Encrypt contents in GPG?
<ferret_0567> ubuntu__: did you install libxine1-ffmpeg?
<puppetmaster> I want to know how to write a protected cd with password?
<dennister> lol...yes, i'm a film buff...stuff that's hard to find unless you go to a huge film library and borrow the dvd's...if they exist, and many don't
<puppetmaster> What
<Daisuke_Ido> unless you burn an encrypted container with a password...
<puppetmaster> how to
<puppetmaster> ???
<EvilIdler> dennister: If it's no longer licensed, get archive.org to keep your backups :)
<Daisuke_Ido> puppetmaster: google
<ferret_0567> Hey!
<ferret_0567> I'll help
<Daisuke_Ido> that's not an ubuntu issue :)
<just-this-time> protection is in files puppetmaster rather than all cd
<ferret_0567> No Google for me
<puppetmaster> you are a replacement og google
<pollyo> Is cedega free or fee anyone know?
<puppetmaster> How to my friend
<dennister> hmmm...archive.org, eh? i'll check into it
<EvilIdler> pollyo: The full one is fee
<ferret_0567> No, I just happen to know the answer'
<EvilIdler> dennister: They're the ones keeping backups of damn near everything. Lame 30s propaganda movies? Yup, they've got it.
<Daisuke_Ido> the cvs is free, but no support for the funky copy protection schemes
<pollyo> EvilIdler: Do you know where to find the "free" version if they have one?
<puppetmaster> ?
<mrgv> i'm creating feisty specific drivers with the ati proprietary intaller. it asks for an installation path... what should i type in pls?
<EvilIdler> pollyo: You can download their free version off their CVS, so you have to compile it yourself. No support is given, and you won't get the special non-free drivers to support copy protection.
<Hc\\> hi, can some1 tell me how to get grmonitor open? i installed it but can't open it.
<puppetmaster> Anyone
<pollyo> EvilIdler: I see.  Ok
<ferret_0567> Put all the files inside a Truecrypt file and burn that, or put everything in an archive file...
<Daisuke_Ido> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<puppetmaster> I want to put a password on c
<david_> Hc\\: what is gcmonitor?
<puppetmaster> cd
<Daisuke_Ido> puppetmaster: read above
<Hc> grmonitor*
<ferret_0567> and encrypt the archive with a password
<david_> Hc\\: have you tried typing "grcomitor' into the command prompt?
<ferret_0567> Then, you could burn that
<Hc\\> i have
<EvilIdler> puppetmaster: For the password to be any point at all, you need to encrypt the contents. Read up on encrypted archives/GPG/encrypted filesystems
<mrgv> puppetmaster, you want to password protect mounting the cd drive?
<Hc\\> synaptic says that it is installed, im kinda running outta ideas
<puppetmaster> No
<david_> Hc\\: ok run this "dpkg -L grmonitor | grep bin"
<ferret_0567> 0o\
<ferret_0567> ok
<puppetmaster> i want to write a cd with a password
<ferret_0567> Then that'll do it
<puppetmaster> because it contain s all my work
<ferret_0567> What I said above
<david_> Hc\\: that says list files installed by this package, and show me the things put in the binary folder (the application)
<mrgv> then read what evil tells you above. that's what you need to do.
<ferret_0567> The only file you'll see is that Truecrypt file/emcrypted archive
<Daisuke_Ido> you would just have to burn an encrypted truecrypt container or pass-protected archive
<Daisuke_Ido> you can't actually password-protect a cd overall, just the contents
<puppetmaster> yes it's good idea
<BluesKaj> new linux drivers for ATI Radeon http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<ferret_0567> No, a encrypted archive or encrypted truecrypt container
<Hc\\> david_: hmmph?
<mrgv> or ferret's recomendation also
<puppetmaster> I'll just put it in rar file
<ferret_0567> That's not secure
<puppetmaster> then I'll protect the contents
<mrgv> also works
<ferret_0567> Unless it has a encrypt option
<puppetmaster> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> why not, i dunno, not protect the cd, and keep the cd itself out of the wrong peoples' hands.
<puppetmaster> how to be secure Ferret
<ferret_0567> Select the strongest encryption
<Hc\\> gr_monitor, gr_gather, gr_free, gr_rup, in /usr/bin
<ferret_0567> It's called, you read
<puppetmaster> I want to know the exact details of encryption
<david_> ok..run any of them then..(probably gr_monitor)
<ferret_0567> It takes a while
<BluesKaj> so called upgrade for Feisty crashed adept this morning
<mrgv> rar doesn't let you choose. just defaults to aes256 if i remember correctly
<puppetmaster> Don't you have a link to any subject related
<mrgv> if you NEED to know, just read the included help. it mentions it there
<EvilIdler> Even better than encryption is to have more tempting targets around so *they* simply ignore the thing you want protected
<mrgv> yeah link = rar help files
<dennister> hi BluesKaj: adept and synaptic aren't working well for lots of pps even if they haven't upgraded to feisty
<Hc\\> david_:  thx =)
<david_> no worries.
<puppetmaster> ok
<puppetmaster> thank you all
<mrgv> np man
<puppetmaster> one more question please
<ferret_0567> your welcome
<ferret_0567> Yes?
<ubuntu__> I have gotten two new enitys in grub, how do I get rid of them?
<dennister> methinks they're still updating the repo servers
<puppetmaster> Is there any Documention for ubuntu 7.04?
<david_> puppetmaster: wiki.ubuntu.org
<puppetmaster> thank you alot
<BluesKaj> hey dennister , yeah it looks like I'm missing the repos for the upgrades in the sources list
<puppetmaster> you've been very helpful
<david_> puppetmaster: going to man:/in konqueror is also good
<dennister> BluesKaj: then u know what to do, right?
<ubuntu__> Why does I hvae 6 choises in grub?
<mrgv>  i'm creating feisty specific drivers with the ati proprietary intaller. it asks for an installation path... what should i type in pls?
<ferret_0567> Because you updated your kernel
* BluesKaj wonders if there's an 'official sources list' for Feisty yet ?
<ferret_0567> 2 entries to a kernel
<Hc\\> david_:  so, how can i delete it now?
<ubuntu__> when did I do that?
<ferret_0567> When you update your system
<ubuntu__> Can I update my kernel in synaptic?
<david_> ubuntu__ the new ubuntu comes with a new kernel. but for a safety thing, they don't remove old ones
<BluesKaj> dennister, do you have the latest sources list ?
<david_> ubuntu__ yes. you can add or remove them...but keep one!!
<ferret_0567> Unless you know a lot, I don't recommend removing them
<david_> Hc\\: bored of it already?
<david_> mrgv: I'd go for /opt
<dennister> no BluesKaj; i have some steps to do before i even try to upgrade, let alone fix the sources.lst file
<Hc> david_ it wasn't what i was searching for
<ferret_0567> ubuntu__: yes
<ubuntu__> But then when I grow old I would have like a billion!
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu__: kernels tend to be automatically updated when you upgrade in adept
<BluesKaj> ok dennister , I'll look around :)
<ubuntu__> I havent used adept
<dennister> like learning how to split these huge film files
<david_> Hc ok. just remove it in adept (or type sudo apt-get remove hrvgmonitor (or whatever it is)
<EvilIdler> If you got a new kernel version at upgrade, you'll also want to reboot.Especially if you need a proprietary driver installed, like NVidia and ATI
<ubuntu__> I use synaptic
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, then when you go to upgrade in synaptic
<david_> use that then
<ferret_0567> ubuntu__: kernels tend to be automatically updated when you upgrade in synaptic/adept
<Daisuke_Ido> same difference, it's a package manager
<ubuntu__> No, you can't fool me in to using a driver, last time x server crashed!
<mrgv> david: kubuntu has nothing in that folder though.. the default install puts nothing there.  i would like to keep with kubuntu standards as much as possible.
<ferret_0567> Huh?
<Daisuke_Ido> um, what are you talking about?
<EvilIdler> Well, you wouldn't be doing anything if you didn't have a driver.
<ferret_0567> You already have one
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<ferret_0567> Not the correct one for gaming though
<dennister> EvilIdler: i've got the man split page here, and looked it up on the web, too, but am still having trouble..."invalid byte size"
<mrgv> david: but it will work no matter what directory i use?
<ubuntu__> They are hidden inside kubuntu
<ferret_0567> If you follow a good guide, you won't have problems
<ubuntu__> and they break x server if u use them
<david_> dennister: what command are you typing?
<ferret_0567> such a guide is here
<ferret_0567> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<david_> dennister: remember to use M or K at the end of the byte size
<ubuntu__> they are allready there
<ferret_0567> Never happened to me
<david_> dennister: (in upper case)
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu__: that may be the most uninformed pointless babble i've heard all day
<ubuntu__> quote me
<EvilIdler> Actually, the split manpage says lowercase
<david_> oh
<dennister> k this is what i typed, but it's the math issue, i'm sure: split -b 2,000,000 sleuth.mpg new
<david_> that one then
<ferret_0567> quote you on what?
<ubuntu__> daisuke
<dennister> it's a 5.4G file
<ubuntu__> said i was babbeling
<ubuntu__> so quote me
<EvilIdler> 'split -b 698m file.mpeg filenamepart.'
<Daisuke_Ido> what, you want me to quote the idiotic babbling?
<EvilIdler> No commas in the numbers - it only accepts pure digits
<ferret_0567> He said "Yes"
<Daisuke_Ido> [08:36]  <ubuntu__> They are hidden inside kubuntu
<ubuntu__> I do not have UBUNTU
<ubuntu__> I use kubuntu'
<dettoaltrimenti> do grep, awk, and sed all support regular expressions?
<Daisuke_Ido> you truly do test my patience
<dennister> thx EvilIdler, all chunks will be about 700 MB?
<Daisuke_Ido> [08:36]  <ubuntu__> and they break x server if u use them
<ferret_0567> No, inside the <>'s, is your name as it appears to use
<ferret_0567> No, inside the <>'s, is your name as it appears to us
<ubuntu__> they did
<ferret_0567> your name is ubuntu__
<ubuntu__> I used fx driver instead of nv and then x server stoped working
<Daisuke_Ido> uh
<ferret_0567> not fx
<ferret_0567> it's nvidia
<Daisuke_Ido> oh my god i think my head just broke
<EvilIdler> dennister: 'split -b 2000m sleuth.mpg sleuth_split.' to get three chunks, with each being names sleuth_split.something
<ferret_0567> That was a silly mistake
<ferret_0567> look, you should follow this guide
<ferret_0567> !nvidia | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Daisuke_Ido> or at least stop spreading false information.
<ubuntu__> I have a nvida geforce fx 5500 card
<ferret_0567> He's just a little misinformed
<ferret_0567> nvidia is the correct thing
<ferret_0567> Trust me
<shawn34> how do i check if an iso image is good before i burn it?
<ubuntu__> nv is the correct driver?
<ferret_0567> follow that guide
<ferret_0567> no
<ferret_0567> nvidia
<ferret_0567> don't change yet
<ferret_0567> follow that guide
<ubuntu__> nv worx fx don't
<ubuntu__> I use nv
<shawn34> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu__: DUH!
<EvilIdler> dennister: If you use the -d flag, you get numeric suffixes rather than files named .aa and on
<ferret_0567> that's because "fx" doesn't exist
<Daisuke_Ido> sorry, that was out of line
<Daisuke_Ido> shawn34: k3b calculates the md5 checksum, and you can check that against the one on the site
<ubuntu__> Nvida geforce fx 5500
<ubuntu__> my card
<shawn34> ahh
<shawn34> got it
<shawn34> Daisuke_Ido, thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> shawn34: no problem
<EvilIdler> ubuntu__: Well, you won't get the ATI driver to work with that, if you're thinking of fglrx
<dennister> EvilIdler: k, so it was just the comma's that gave me the "invalid" result...i've done it now and am waiting for konsole to finish
<ferret_0567> For your "Nvida geforce fx 5500" graphics card, you need to follow that guide, type !nvidia
<ubuntu__> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<EvilIdler> dennister: Yep, numbers must be 'clean'. Different countries use different symbols as thousands separators, and the command line tools just ignore that whole thing :)
<ferret_0567> It'll tell you to change over to the "nvidia" driver
<ubuntu__> I have the driver, it is there
<ferret_0567> That is correct for gaming
<ferret_0567> nv is not good for gaming, it's why you get 2 FPS
<dennister> now i'm wondering how long this split function will take
<ubuntu__> No, 1.7!
<Daisuke_Ido> oh my god.
* Daisuke_Ido cries
<ubuntu__> That is because wine is configured incorrectly.
<ferret_0567> It's almost exactly the same as what you say
<EvilIdler> dennister: Depends on your harddrive(s). Splitting to the same drive you have the source on is painfully slow.
<Daisuke_Ido> no, it's not wine, its your video drivers
<ubuntu__> No, i have kubuntu on haf of my 160 gb harddrive, and it is fast
<ferret_0567> paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf into the thing you get when you type !pastebin
<ubuntu__> Now i can't even run steam.
<EvilIdler> Writing to the same drive you're reading from is always slower, no matter how magical the drive is.
<dennister> great [sic]  i did do it to the same drive...how slow is 'painfully slow'? lol
<ubuntu__> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<os2mac> got an OO calc question.
<Daisuke_Ido> ferret_0567: still just misinformed or are we getting closer to my original assessment?
<dennister> 1 hr? 2?
<os2mac> how do I link to another cell in a different spreadsheet in the same workbook?
<EvilIdler> dennister: On a good day, copying from one drive to another (SATA) is giving me 66MB/s. But one of my drives gets me 5MB/s when creating ISOs from the same.
<ubuntu__> ok, how do i find that info?
<dennister> wait...got my cursor back...hold on...
<EvilIdler> dennister: The pain threshold is somewhere below 10MB/s :)
<ubuntu__> sudo: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: command not found
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu__: hit alt+f2 and type: kate /etc/X11/xorg.cong
<Daisuke_Ido> crud
<ferret_0567> Copy and paste it into the pastebin
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu__: hit alt+f2 and type: kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ferret_0567> Yes
<ferret_0567> Do as he says
<Daisuke_Ido> cong isn't going to do much :D
<ferret_0567> Thanks!
<ubuntu__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16802/
<dennister> done! 3 chunks of 2G, 2G, and 2.9 G! success!!! :-)
<ubuntu__> satisfyed?
<Daisuke_Ido> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ubuntu__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16802/
<EvilIdler> dennister: That sounds more burnable, then
<Daisuke_Ido> oh lord
<ferret_0567> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> oh susan, you ARE testing my patience.
<ubuntu__> what is wrong?
<dennister> yes...and movable to vfat partitions, too...and join will join them again, too, i'm sure
<ubuntu__> it is no susan here
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu__: copy the CONTENTS of xorg.conf to the pastebin
<ferret_0567> yes
<ubuntu__> oh, not the konsole thing?
<BluesKaj> anyone have URL for the "Official Feisty Sources List" ?
<Daisuke_Ido> nope
<ferret_0567> right
<ubuntu__> it is emty?
<ferret_0567> yes
<ferret_0567> in it's entirety
<Daisuke_Ido> xorg.conf shouldn't be empty
<pollyo> I'm looking at the freeciv client in the repo -- they have a gtk and a xaw3d version for the client.  Anyone familiar with the difference?
<dennister> some of these are so hard to get...i didn't want to lose them during an upgrade...and don't have enough removable media for them either, so i'm backing up to another drive
<ubuntu__> daisuke spelled wrong ubuntu__: hit alt+f2 and type: kate /etc/X11/xorg.cong
<ubuntu__> xorg.kong doesn't exsit
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu__: i know, i corrected it
<ubuntu> is there any good exchange-replacement in ubuntu?
<EvilIdler> It's .conf - and sudo first
<dennister> sleuth is a really classic film tho :) thank heaven for tvo
<Daisuke_Ido> EvilIdler: no sudo
<ferret_0567> ubuntu__: hit alt+f2 and type: kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Daisuke_Ido> we want him to copy it and paste to the pastebin, not edit it right now
<ubuntu> exchange 2007 is driving me nutt
<ferret_0567> There's the correction
<EvilIdler> ubuntu: Evolution? It's supposedly pretty far ahead
<ubuntu__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16804/
<ubuntu> i need a small business solution
<ubuntu__> no
<ubuntu__> I didn't need sudo
<ubuntu__> there http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16804/
<EvilIdler> ubuntu: I have opened up Evolution once, and never again. It was that similar to Outlook :)
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah. using nv
<ubuntu__> I told you so.
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, that's NOT the right driver
<Daisuke_Ido> which you've been told
<Daisuke_Ido> that's teh default, but you're not going to be able to play games with it
<Daisuke_Ido> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<da_didi> EvilIdler: okay, i thought of a server application like zimbra or open-exchange
<ubuntu__> Ok, witch one is correct? The one for nvida geforce fx?
<Daisuke_Ido> follow the guide.
<ferret_0567> That's bad for gaming, I know for absolute sure that games are gonna run 2 FPS with nv
<dennister> EvilIdler: one final math question: original was 5.4G, 3 parts of 2+2+2.9 = 6.9G...is this right?
<ferret_0567> type !nvidia
<Daisuke_Ido> there is no specific geforce fx driver
<ferret_0567> follow that guide
<Daisuke_Ido> there's an nvidia driver
<ubuntu__> that crap is for ubuntu
* Daisuke_Ido screams
<ubuntu__> I use Kubuntu
<Nickste> hi all: I'm having some problems installing 7.04. The boot menu appears, and I am able to navigate through it with my keyboard, but when I select my install option, and the GUI starts up, my mouse and keyboard don't work. Any ideas?
<EvilIdler> da_didi: Oh, are you looking for client or serer side of things here?
<ferret_0567> This is for Kubuntu and Ubuntu\
<EvilIdler> dennister: That's some bad math right there. What are the files called?
<ubuntu__> Both
<Daisuke_Ido> YOU'RE USING UBUNTU.  KUBUNTU IS A VERSION OF UBUNTU
<ferret_0567> Yes
<ferret_0567> trye
<ubuntu__> but not 7.04
<ferret_0567> true
<Daisuke_Ido> yes, 7.04 included
<ubuntu__> I use the old one, I think
<pls> C' qualcuno che pu darmi una mano, sono appena passato dawindows a kubuntu
<dennister> sleuth_split.aa, sleuth_split.ab, sleuth_split.ac
<ubuntu__> The driver is allready there
<stoft> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntu__> In monitor and disply
<Daisuke_Ido> nv
<ubuntu__> thewy are installed
<ferret_0567> is not correct
<Daisuke_Ido> that's not the accelerated nvidia driver
<BluesKaj> !es | pls
<ubotu> pls: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ubuntu__> I have the driver, but I choose not to use them because they break x server'
<Daisuke_Ido> except that's not spanish...
<dennister> <-----logical thinker, and healthy-distrustful
<ferret_0567> Never did so to me
<ubuntu__> Si
<EvilIdler> dennister: OK, reality is on the blink again.
<ferret_0567> If it breaks it for you, we need to figure out why
<dennister> huh?
<ubuntu__> I had to use the console to retrive the backup of thet config file
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm guessing using the RIGHT driver would help.
<EvilIdler> dennister: The split command is supposed to split files of the specified size, except for the last one, which will be smaller
<ubuntu__> NV WORX
<ferret_0567> If it works, good
<ubuntu__> yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> if you're happy with nv, stop complaining about gaming
<Jisao> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubuntu__> I haven't!
<EvilIdler> dennister: Split a 50k file into 20k chunks, and you'll get 20k+20k+10k. Dunno what your last file did there
<ferret_0567> Yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> because guess what sally, it ain't gonna cut it
<dennister> oh shoot! the last one, which i thought was 2.9G, is only 2.9MB...that's right, eh?
<EvilIdler> dennister: How large was the original file?
<ubuntu__> 5gb
<Nickste> When I boot live cd, my mouse and keyboard freeze. How do I fix this? (7.04)
<dennister> yep, original file was 5.4G
<ubuntu__> What program shoul i use to copy dvds?
<Last_Hero> hey guys, can someone help me? I'm going to install Kubuntu but I have some problems partitioning my drive
<EvilIdler> dennister: Then you should have 2GB+2GB+1.4GB now. Is the drive full?
<ubuntu__> Screw partioning, formate the hole thiong!
<dennister> nope...lots of room on the drive
<Last_Hero> I want to keep my XP install -.-
<Jisao> what's the problem, Last_Hero ?
<ubuntu__> Why have an empty partion?
<ubuntu__> Then just follow the guide
<ubuntu__> What program can I use to copy dvds?
<ubuntu__> ferrot?
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu__: just burn dvds or copy video dvds and such?
<Last_Hero> well, I have about 30gb of free space on the drive, and would like to asign 15Gb to Kubuntu, but the partition editor won't let me edit the size of the current partition : /
<Daisuke_Ido> Last_Hero: ntfs?
<ubuntu__> yeah, and comprimate the too big dvds, and remove anti burn thingis
<Last_Hero> yes
<dennister> well i'm very glad i questioned the math :-) 5.4G should have resulted in 2G+2G+1.4G, not my current 2G+2G+2.9M
<stoft> what partition editor? qtparted?
<dennister> will try again
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu__: right now your best bet is probably wine+dvddecrypter under wine, or you can try out k9copy
<Last_Hero> the one in the installer stoft
<EvilIdler> dennister: Delete those files, and check the size in exact bytes
<ubuntu__> then i would use dvd shrink
<ubuntu__> but ins't it any for linux?
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu__: that's what i do
<EvilIdler> dennister: I can't think of a single reason why that math doesn't add up
<Daisuke_Ido> k9copy is for linux
<Jisao> Last_Hero, is you free space unpartitioned, or part of your ntfs partition?
<Daisuke_Ido> but i don't know how to work around the css problems in linux, so i stick to dvddecrypter
<stoft> ah, nm, can't help you sorry
<ubuntu__> counter strike source?
<dennister> way ahead of u...had already started to delete :)   exact bytes will require more math, tho, right? lol
<EvilIdler> dennister: I'd just like to see the bytesize and see what the calculator says about the gigabyte size :)
<Last_Hero> jisao, it is part of the ntfs partition, the only unpartitioned space is 8mb that the XP disk wouldn't let me add to the primary partition when I was installing XP
<EvilIdler> dennister: If you're looking at the size in a GUI, that's some major rounding error :)
<Jisao> First, it is recommended that you defrag that partition, Last_Hero
<ubuntu__> daisuke css= counter-strike source?
<Jisao> Then, you will have to resize it.  Is the installer good with that, guys, or should he use a third party software?
<Last_Hero> jisao, see, I thought so, but the estimated disk usage before and after defragging in XP were pretty much the same : /
<Hobbsee> Jisao: installer's good.
<dennister> yes, i read konqueror to give you the math results above...will try the verbose option in cli
<MK_Mike> Before i upgraded i had this really cool shell that drops down and is really usfull does anyone know the name of it?
<Last_Hero> apparantly there are bunches of unmovable files right in the middle of my drive
<EvilIdler> dennister: Just right-click the file and select options
<Jisao> then your first move with the installer is to shrink the windows partition with the partitioner.
<ubuntu__> hehe
<EvilIdler> dennister: Properties, even
<Jisao> I have never done that, unfortunately, so I can't walk you through it.
<ubuntu__> unmovabole files in the mioddle of the drive lol
<Last_Hero> jisao, yeah, thats where I'm stuck, I select the partition -> edit partition and it only has options for file format and mount locatation
<adaptr> MK_Mike: there are several; I've used Yakuake in the past
<adaptr> MK_Mike: one would, however, suppose that you would know the name of something that you installed manually
<dennister> EvilIdler: too late now...waiting for last file to delete (xfs, slow deleting)   will do that once the new split operation is done
<ubuntu__> Kubuntu broke my screen
<ubuntu__> It says signal out of range!
<Jisao> well, give me a few minutes, Last_Hero.
<EvilIdler> dennister: I mean the size of the original file
<ubuntu__> What should I do?
<adaptr> ubuntu__: press ctrl-alt-+ to cycle your resolutions
<adaptr> ubuntu__: then take that resolution/refresh combo out of your config, as it obviously does not work on you rmonitor
<Jisao> ok. ready to launch that install cd...
<ubuntu__> That only made me log otu
<Last_Hero> woot, now it has an option "resize SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sad) and use freed space" think that might be it?
<ubuntu__> Yes, go for it!
<dennister> EvilIdler: k, original file is 5,837,041,664 b
<MinceR> can i upgrade to feisty without losing beryl?
<riccardo> hello
<ubuntu__> hello
<adaptr> MinceR: you'll have to change repos
<ubuntu__> how can I be at your service?
<riccardo> does anybody have problems with partman during the installation?
<MinceR> update-manager wants to remove it; adept doesn't change anything if i click on Full Upgrade
<ubuntu__> n0
<riccardo> on my laptop it doesn't detect my extisting partitions
<MinceR> adaptr: so if i change the repo before the upgrade, i can make it through?
<ubuntu__> hehehe
<riccardo> just the physical disk
<EvilIdler> dennister: I get 5.436GB, so Konq's claim sounds right. Something else went very wrong.
<ubuntu__> hehe
<riccardo> so i'd have to wipe everything out to install feisty
<adaptr> MinceR: that would be useless since you would not then be running feisty.. just update beryl afterwards
<MinceR> i see
<gan|y|med> hi
<EvilIdler> MinceR: I upgraded, and still have Beryl. It's in the main repo now.
<MK_Mike> adaptr: thanks man
<tapas> i wonder why everytime i starttotem it asks me what mouse settings to keep. X or Gnome ;)
<tapas> anyways
<adaptr> MinceR: you could just add the feisty repo now, 3rd party repos won't be touched by the distupgrade
<Kubuntu> How do I sue opera?
<tapas> regardless sof what i click it destroys my kde mouse settings ;)
<Kubuntu> It wont work!
<EvilIdler> Kubuntu: Get a lawyer?
<gan|y|med> this is the first time after a kubuntu release that i don'rt have to go to the known problems page :)
<Kubuntu> Why?
<EvilIdler> gan|y|med: I went there, just to know what I missed :)
<Last_Hero> jisao, its ok, I got it :D
<BluesKaj> hmmm when trying to run TVTime I get this error , which is one of many : No XVIDEO port found which supports YUY2 images
<gan|y|med> how is the site for automatic sources.list creation again???
<tapas> why on earth should totem play with any mouse settings at all anyways?
<gan|y|med> EvilIdler: that'S what i am about to do, hehe
<Kubuntu> sss.automatic.sources.com
<adaptr> BluesKaj: you need xv support, which you apparently don't have
<riccardo> i can't format my hard drive just because feisty has a bug :-(
<dennister> newest sleuth_split.aa (not the one i deleted) is just over 2,097m, as is sleuth_split.ab, and sleuth_split.ac is now just over 5 million b
<riccardo> and i'd say this is a regression
<riccardo> edgy cd recognised my partitions
<EvilIdler> The only non-standard repository I actually have is the one for Audacious
<gan|y|med> Kubuntu: that doesn't work
<dennister> math sounds better, no?
<Kubuntu> what doesn't work?
<gan|y|med> !ubuntu sources.list
<Kubuntu> oh
<Kubuntu> sorry
<Jisao2> well, Last_hero, if you select the partition, you should have a 'resize the partition' option.
<Kubuntu> thought it would
<EvilIdler> I've got upgraded Beryl and NVidia drivers just fine with the defaults
<BluesKaj> yeah adaptr , and I suppose that's cuz i'm using the ATI Proprietary drivers
<shawn34> anyone know how to add a download action to firefox? there is no 'add' button
<Last_Hero> jisao2, I restarted the installer and it had that option, installing Kubuntu now :D
<BluesKaj> !repositories
<adaptr> BluesKaj: well, is the xv module loaded at all ? what does xorg.log have to say about it ?
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Kubuntu> than youre online gratz
<Last_Hero> jisao2, thanks for the help, much appreciated
<Jisao2> you're welcome, Last_Hero
<EvilIdler> There's really no need to mess around with proprietary-only repositories now. Adept has options to switch all that stuff on.
<BluesKaj> adaptr,  "tvtime requires hardware YUY2 overlay support from your video card"
<Kubuntu> sudo apt-get install opera
<adaptr> BluesKaj: yeah.... so, you probably don't have that, or your current driver doesn't expose it to xv - either way, you're screwed :)
<BluesKaj> it's odd tho adaptr ...I had tvtime runing before the feisty final upgrade
<Last_Hero> I got another question, yesterday someone mentioned something that allows Kubuntu to read/write to NTFS, anyone know the name of that?
<adaptr> BluesKaj: you need to check which overlay methods are supported, and go form there
<EvilIdler> Last_Hero: ntfs-3g
<BluesKaj> tvtime ran ok in the beta version of feisty
<gan|y|med> how cool is this: Hardware No issues at this time
<EvilIdler> No hardware issues since 5.10, only boot issues with Dapper, and had to restart dist-upgrade for this one.
<EvilIdler> Far better than usual.
<EvilIdler> The 7.04 upgrade manager crashed when trying to update MySQL, actually.-
<ferret_0567> To work around the CSS problem, play the whole DVD through, every title, chapter, you know, all of it
<gan|y|med> EvilIdler: sry, but dist-upgrade can be a pain in the ass. messed up my last dapper install (tried egdy)
<ferret_0567> http://travism.hopto.org/~travis/Screenshots/KDE/
<Last_Hero> thanks Evilidler
<ferret_0567> That's my website
<adaptr> BluesKaj: "did work", "was fine", "should work" - bullshit; better direct your energies to solving the problem :)
<ferret_0567> How do I copy DVD's?
<EvilIdler> gan|y|med: Yeah, it can be. I've been lucky since 5.10, though :)
<dennister> EvilIdler: k, first time i did the split command, the third-resulting file was too big; the second time the third-resulting file is too small...any idea as to what's going wrong? obviously i'd like results i can trust, and so I need to know what we're doing wrong here
<ferret_0567> I want to copy one right now
<Kubuntu> you use dvd shrink
<Kubuntu> and wine
<Kubuntu> download dvd shrink
<EvilIdler> dennister: What's the exact command you typed?
<ferret_0567> I already installed dvd:rip
<Kubuntu> then copy the dvd
<BluesKaj> adaptr, how about taking it easy ...I'm not blaming anyone and don't take it personally ...I had the same problem in dapper .
<EvilIdler> You put the DVD in K3b and copy?
<ferret_0567> I guess I could try dvd shrink
<Kubuntu> yeah
<dennister> EvilIdler: the exact command is: split --verbose -b 2000m sleuth.mpg sleuth_split.
<adaptr> BluesKaj: you mean going from dapper to edgy ?
<adaptr> BluesKaj: presumably you solved it then...
<ferret_0567> Evilllder: that would require playing through the whole DVD
<BluesKaj> I solved it in edgy by using envy
<ewgeni90> irc.freenode.net
<EvilIdler> ferret_0567: If you just want to copy a disc, K3b reads it to a drive and writes it to another disc.
<adaptr> BluesKaj: I don't know what that is
<EvilIdler> But copying movies is more involved..
<BluesKaj> no biggie , i just switch to windows to watch tv if need be
<dennister> and the exact number of resulting bites in the 3 resulting files is something i added up in calculator: 4199530496...not the same as in the original file
<ferret_0567> I can't even make a image of a movie
<ferret_0567> ...with k3b
<Ayabara> anyone using the Cisco VPN client in feisty?
<ferret_0567> no
<ferret_0567> I use Hamachi
<EvilIdler> dennister: That's so wrong it sounds like you've got a defective program :(
<dennister> ok...which program is defective? split?
<gan|y|med> ok, there is a site, where you can have your sources.list created for you. does anybody know the address (i installed from scratch, so i lost my bookmarks)???
<MinceR> looks like i'll have to downgrade beryl to install feisty since the repo i've been using only supports edgy -_-
<Ayabara> ferret_0567, I have a cisco vpn profile for work, so I guess I'll have to use their client
<BluesKaj> envy is a driver setup for ATI which manages to preserve direct rendering and and tvoverlay , which was mutually exclusive previously
<gan|y|med> Ayabara: i used it in dapper and edgy
<EvilIdler> dennister: Seems like it. You're getting random sizes.
<gan|y|med> Ayabara: it is a pain in the ass, though. why don't export the profile and use kvpnc (+ vpnc, of course)
<dennister> yes, and doing same command twice gave me different results
<Ayabara> gan|y|med, I made it work in edgy as well, but have a little bit more trouble in feisty.
<zblach> quick question. after going into standby/hibernate, my sound seems to fail silently (no pun). any ideas on a remedy?
<Ayabara> gan|y|med, export it to a different format?
<gan|y|med> Ayabara: you are using the console client?
<EvilIdler> dennister: A manpage on the web explains the command differently. Supposedly there should be a space before the lowercase m
<ferret_0567> How do I print realistic designed for Linux stickers?
<EvilIdler> dennister: -b size m
<gan|y|med> Ayabara: no, you get the cisco client. then you install kvpnc and set it up (sometime it is a bit annoying)
<dennister> k well i'm gonna have to reboot here so I can get my adept/synaptic working...k, i will try that b4 rebooting
<gan|y|med> Ayabara: you search for a site (most university labs do this) that encrypts the group password and use it for kvpnc
<BluesKaj> one good thing about Feisty ...the spdif PCM out works in the alsamixer now ...I can play cds and streams on the HT in the tvroom with the digital coax output from the pc to my HK Receiver
<Ayabara> gan|y|med, sounds doable. thanks for the info :-)
<Kubuntu> Annyone knows about a good opensource mud game turn/base in php/mysql for kubuntu?
<gan|y|med> ok, i found it. it's called /source-o-matic/
<just-this-time> BluesKaj: HK receiver ?
<gan|y|med> just if anybody is interested
<BluesKaj> HK=Harman Kardon
<just-this-time> these are speakers right?
<just-this-time> receiver and speakers that is
<Kubuntu> where can i find open source php/mysql? And the simpsons?
<gan|y|med> Ayabara: yes, and the tun module (i think it's called this way) is already compiled. no need for the cisco module (sooo kernel dependent)
<adaptr> Kubuntu: where can you find *what* ?
<BluesKaj> nope it's a Home Theater Amp/tuner 6.1 ch
<dennister> EvilIdler: yes, i'd found the manpage on the web, but you were more helpful :-) putting the space before the 'm', however, is giving me another error about an extra operand :(
<adaptr> Kubuntu: new to the whole Linux thing, are we ?
<ferret_0567> Ctrl+Alt+Del is a good comic
<EvilIdler> dennister: Damn. Mine works like it should, so I dunno what's wrong with your system. Are you in a partial upgrade or something?
<BluesKaj> just-this-time,  I use paradigm and dahlquist speakers
<Ayabara> gan|y|med, mm. it's the kernel dependencies that are bugging me :-)
<EvilIdler> dennister: Just in case, reboot, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade, apt-get -f install and so on
<ubuntu> hey folks, I'm back
<Kubuntu> ye, I'm new to linux
<just-this-time> pls look at your /dev  ! there are icons with a lock and icons with an AC plug. I would like to know the meaning 'cos I onticed an FAT32  from xp2 does not show even when I intended to mount sounds like permissions thing
<dennister> yes, i think it's about time for the reboot...have to fix my adept/synaptic anyway...i haven't started any upgrade yet...need to backup/save everything first
<dennister> see ya soon
<ubuntu> my pc wont boot into kde after reboot
<riccardo> help :-( -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2499521#post2499521
<ferret_0567> I know how to stop automatic FAT32 >> NTFS conversion on some laptops
<gan|y|med> Ayabara: i know, i used to have the same problem. every kernel update required recompiling, and then the version one has might be incompatible (once i had to comment out only 2 lines and it worked again)
<gan|y|med> use vpnc + kvpnc (or the console alone if you like)
<HymnToLife`> recompiling of what ?
<ferret_0567> Wow, you should all try the Domino KDE style
<ubuntu> I rebooted my pc last night and left the room.....when I returned my 3 year old was in my chair smiling with that ever-so-familiar grin
<lilleboe> hallo
<Last_Hero> yay, Kubuntu installed, time to restar :D
<Kubuntu> I can't load internett pages, help plz.
<fff> could anyone help me with ati driver?
<renato> hi guys, I have got a bizarre problem with feisty if I start feisty in normal mode it dies on me with no signal on my sreens, I can only start it in safe mode and then Ctrl-D for normal startup. I had a similar problem during installation, I could start the installation only after changing the resolution otherwise I would get a similar outcome. I amrunning feisty x86_64 on a dual opteron board
<ubuntu> does linux run ok with a quad core intel/amd?
<ubuntu> Ii'm on a live cd, how do I mount my HD so I can back up my stuff?
<ubuntu> I cant boot into kde
<gan|y|med> ubuntu: are on an ubuntu live-cd?
<ubuntu> yes, dapper
<renato> ubuntu, do you get a "bank screen"?
<ubuntu> yes
<renato> are you using feisty?
<ubuntu> dapper
<Pop> Hi. I have a problem with xorg using up to 90 percent of cpu time. After upgrade on FF. On EE everything was ok.
<gan|y|med> graphics issue, probably. try save mode
<gan|y|med> and you can't boot into kde if you have ubuntu
<sc0tch> Anyone experiencing lockups during install? (I go thru and pass "Ready To Install" and it locks up solid (mouse ,etc) at 15% detecting filesystems.
<gan|y|med> Pop: ironically, i had this problem in edgy, in feisty everything seems fine
<ubuntu> no, I mean that genericly
<ubuntu> I have kde/kubuntu
<ubuntu> I rebooted my pc last night and left the room.....when I returned my 3 year old was in my chair smiling with that ever-so-familiar grin
<renato> hi guys, I have got a bizarre problem with feisty if I start feisty in normal mode it dies on me with no signal on my sreens, I can only start it in safe mode and then Ctrl-D for normal startup. I had a similar problem during installation, I could start the installation only after changing the resolution otherwise I would get a similar outcome. I amrunning feisty x86_64 on a dual opteron board. >Anybody expoeriencing the same?
<sivaji_2009> i got both xp and kubtuntu can i browse xp system files from kubuntu
<gan|y|med> ubuntu: that doesn't tell me anything
<Pop> I cannot find solution, something to do with ati driver and xorg.
<gan|y|med> sivaji_2009: yes, still ro in standard mount, i guess
<gan|y|med> Pop:try fglrx
<ubuntu> I will reboot and see if I can get a line error during bootup
<gan|y|med> what do you mean?
<ubuntu> also I can hit escape to go into the menu, but that doesnt seem to work
<Pop> Yes, maybe. I use "ati" drive for I am able to run beryl+aixgl, but I can live without beryl :)
<sivaji_2009> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will not send Edgy (6.10) CDs, but only Dapper (6.06) CDs, as Dapper is a !LTS release.
<MK_Mike> Hello, I'm trying to mount a win2k3 server network share on my ubuntu box, but what ever i try i can't get it to mount. any ideas?
<hund_v1> can anyone help me?
<hund_v1> i've updated to feisty
<hund_v1> and my samba shares
<hund_v1> disappeared
<Last_Hero> quick question: does Kubuntu come with FUSE or do I have to download that seperate?
<hund_v1> i mean, the icons are still there (on smb://hostname/)
<hund_v1> but when i try to access it
<simoux> wie kann ich die auflsung unter kununtu ndern
<hund_v1> it says they don't exist
<simoux> nvidia card
<hund_v1> can anyone help me?
<dennister> ok, i'm back, and really screwed: can't get adept or synaptic to work
<dennister> can't even do an apt-get install update
<hund_v1> after updating to feisty, i can't access my samba shares on smb:/username@localhost/, even though the icons are there, when i try to open them it says tha folder doesn't exist.. what can i do?
<hund_v1> *the
<dennister> can anyone help me with cli options? everything i've tried so far results in Aborted (core dumped)
<frojnd> how can I find directory LC5 ? and filename LC5.exe ?
<ubuntu> cant pause boot process to write down ther error
<ubuntu> I guess I will just backup my datea and reinstall
<dennister> LeeJunFan: hey there :)
<ferret_0567> I'm going to try oxine on my framebuffer
<ubuntu> how can I mount my HD with live cd
<ubuntu> ?
<ferret_0567> Hey
<icewolf> hi, is there a way to autologin in kubuntu 7.04? i searched google and other sites and all i get is go to system settings -> login manager. i don't see a login manager there in kubuntu 7.04
<sivaji_2009> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<icewolf> all i see is that is remotely close top login manager is user managment and there are no options there to set autologin
<ubuntu> is that for me?
<BeauJeste> hello all
<BeauJeste> i have a berl question
<BeauJeste> beryl
<_4strO> !ask | BeauJeste
<ubotu> BeauJeste: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ironfroggy> Can Kubuntu auto-configure multiple video cards and monitors as well as it can just one?
<BeauJeste> amd64 feisty faun gs7000 series nvidia card all up to date
<Last_Hero> since (according to the website) Ubuntu has support for NTFS is it a simple matter of mounting an NTFS partition somewhere (such as /media) to be able to access data on said NTFS partition?
<BeauJeste> emerald and beryl manager installed
<ironfroggy> Last_Hero: i never had trouble with it, but i havent dual booted for a while.
<Last_Hero> ironfoggy, is that a "yes"? :p
<BeauJeste> I start beryl manager via the kicker menu but when i pick beryl as the manager all i get is white sv=creens
<BeauJeste> screens
<BeauJeste> they do rotate but they are white
<ironfroggy> Last_Hero: probably.
<shawn34> how do i do a network install with the alternate cd? i can't seem to get a cd to burn without errors?
<peyote> Hi, just booted the feisty live cd. There seems to be something wrong with knetworkmanager. It shows me that my wlan is encrypted with WEP but it is a WPA network. And I cannot connect to it. Any ideas? doesnt feisty support wpa supplicant out of the box?
<Last_Hero> rofl, I think it worked, but I no longer have access rights to the media folder :p
<ironfroggy> you have to mount it with the rights you want. honestly, its easier to share between windows and linux by just setting up a sambda server.
<ironfroggy> ive got mine running on a crappy old 768mhz box, so you dont need much in spare hardware to do one.
<icewolf> is it possible to autologin in kubuntu 7.04?
<Last_Hero> ironfroggy, I'm on a laptop and want to be able to listen to my 10gb music library on the move :p
<puppetmaster> Hi
<puppetmaster> How to open exe files?
<ironfroggy> Last_Hero: cache the files for offline use
<ironfroggy> Last_Hero: thats what i do
<ironfroggy> puppetmaster: what does "open exe files" mean?
<_4strO> BeauJeste: http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=3756
<puppetmaster> Anyone I want to open exe files
<_4strO> think it can help
<ironfroggy> puppetmaster: do you mean you want to run a windows executable?
<puppetmaster> play it
<dennister> can someone pls help me with apt/dpkg/adept/ or even synaptic? i can't install anything, or fix adept or synaptic
<puppetmaster> yes
<Last_Hero> I think my way is simpler tbh
<ironfroggy> wine is helpful. so is Windows.
<puppetmaster> that's what I meant
<_4strO> puppetmaster: wine your.exe
<puppetmaster> ok thanks alot
<puppetmaster> i'll try then get back to you
<_4strO> dennister: what is the pb ?
<ES-223741304> Hi. How to install on i965 motherboard? It does not recognize SATA drives
<dennister> i just rebooted, but adept-noftifer crashed at startup, and everything i try in cli comes up with an error
<pollyo> Hello
<dennister> there are unmet dependencies apparently, but the solution file is "uninstallable" just get a lot of core dumps
<pollyo> Anyone know where I would find the crash file that would be created by a program that does a "core dump"?
<_4strO> dennister: ps aux | grep adept
<Dr_willis> !severas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about severas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> Hmm..
<_4strO> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Dr_willis> i never can spell that right.
<_4strO> ^^ Dr_willis
<peyote> Hi, just booted the feisty live cd. There seems to be something wrong with knetworkmanager. It shows me that my wlan is encrypted with WEP but it is a WPA network. And I cannot connect to it. Any ideas? doesnt feisty support wpa supplicant out of the box?
<dennister> _4strO: k, i got a line of results
<Dr_willis> looking for a repository for feisty that has google earth packaged.
<_4strO> dennister: kill the process :p
<Dr_willis> guess ill just grab the .bin from google.
<dennister> _4strO: i tried..."no process killed"
<_4strO> dennister: kill n
<hund_v1> after updating to feisty, i can't access my samba shares on smb:/username@localhost/, even though the icons are there, when i try to open them it says the folder doesn't exist.. what can i do?
<_4strO> dennister: you were installing some packages when it crash ?
<Dr_willis> hund_v1,  ive heard of others with samba issues.. check the samba config file. It may of overwrote the original.
<hund_v1> how do i do that?
<Last_Hero> sweet, got my NTFS partition available, I love Kubuntu
<dennister> _4strO: i tried installing something last night and it crashed...i just rebooted and it crashed immediately at startup
<dennister> and I'm not having much luck killing anything...the only process that's running with the grep command is mythtv, anyway...no adept processes
<_4strO> dennister: try : sudo apt-get upgrade and it will give you the command to do (dpkg ... -a dont remeber exactly)
<ES-223741304> I've searched through forums: there are many similar problems, but no solution. So, kubuntu does not support Intel 965 motherboards at all?
<pollyo> Dr_willis: I think medibuntu has google earth.
<dennister> _4strO: i tried that...got a Abort (core dumped) result
<pollyo> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<sivaji_2009> linux command ebook send it to me sivaji_2009@yahoo.com
<dennister> also tried sudo apt-get install -f...no joy
<Dr_willis> pollyo,  :) allready got it isntalled from the .bin - heh.  had to look up.. *shudder* RUmmage sale addresses for the wife. so she knows where to go!
<shawn34> how can i get widgets on my desktop? and is there anything that supports yahoo widgets?
<Dr_willis> ES-223741304,  it may be more of a 'kernel not supporting them yet'
<Dr_willis> shawn34,  superkaramba then theres applets for the panel that i prefer.
<Dr_willis> bbl
<dennister> the only thing that's given me any specific results is: sudo apt-get install --fix-missing...it then tells me the same thing i got last night: the problem is: digikam: Depends: libgphoto2-2-dev but it is not installable
<_4strO> dennister: sudo rm -f /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin && rm -f /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin && sudo apt-get upgrade
<dennister> permission denied :(
<_4strO> dennister: i ommit a sudo
<_4strO> sudo rm -f /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin && sudo rm -f /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin && sudo apt-get upgrade
<dennister> ok...now I may be getting somewhere :) stay tuned
<ES-223741304> Dr_willis: And what do you recommend?
<_4strO> dennister: no more crash dump ?
<spawn57> is there anyway to disable desktop icons for storage devices (like cds and usb keychains) in kubuntu?
<dennister> _4strO: not yet...about 60% finished downloading the digikam that was being problematic
<_4strO> dennister: ok good :)
<_4strO> then i can go to my bath :p
<dennister> but then again, things have stopped just before 100% before...that's why i'm waiting for a good report until it's finished
<dennister> _4strO: thank you :)
<hund_v1> ok... what do I need to change in the samba config file?
<_4strO> dennister: the pb is not yours now, the ubuntu repo seems to be just a little slow at this time
<dennister> yes...i've been blaming the feisty release for the probs with the repos
<dennister> it seems to be extremely! popular
<_4strO> :)
<shawn34> OK, I've installed SuperKaramba. Added/Downloaded the Weather applet, but its not in the list? im confused. How do i add things to the desktop?
<_4strO> spawn57: alt-F2 and then kcontrol
<hund_v1> what do i need to change on the samba config file to correct the problem with the file sharing?
<shawn34> anyone?
<hund_v1> ...
<spawn57> shawn34: try asking in kde, they might have a l'il more experience with it
<dennister> _4strO: problem fixed! 100% and synaptic isn't crashing at startup anymore! ty, ty, ty!
<spawn57> _4strO: um, wehre in kcontrol =S
<Nickste> Installing kubuntu - trying to create an ext3 partition, and a swap partition.It will only allow me to create one partition in the free space, and then the left over space is reported as unusable. Any ideas? (7.04)
<_4strO> spawn57: alt-F2
<_4strO> spawn57: sorry
<_4strO> didn't read
<spawn57> _4strO: I'm in kcontrol, just don't know where the option is
<Cosmo_> well that was interesting, finally got my dual monitors working right and the problem ended up being a small flaw in NVIDIA's drivers not linux's fault, the silly software from nvidia wasn't saving the file to the xorg.conf like I was telling it to do
<_4strO> will find
<hund_v1> what do i need to change on the samba config file to correct the problem with the file sharing?
<spawn57> _4strO: thanks man
<hund_v1> anyone?...
<_4strO> spawn57: desktop / comportement / icons and periph
<pearly> Nickste: primary/extended/logical partitions? there's only room for 4 primary partitions (originally), so maybe you should create an extended partion first and place ext3/swap in there?
<spawn57> it's off in there
<TiLK> Installing Kubuntu 7.04 - I have updated Adept Manager, Wizzadrd told me there is new Kubuntu version. It said: Click finish to close Adept manager and run Kubuntu update manager tool. I clicked but nothing happen. I closed Adept Manager manualy but nothing happend.
<_4strO> spawn57: dont understand what you mean by off ?
<spawn57> destkop / behavior / device icons/ the check box "show device icons" is unchecked
<_4strO> spawn57: you have 2 choices per device
<Last_Hero> rofl, I've had Kubuntu 30 minutes and I've already broken Amarok, it crashes on startup : /
<_4strO> lol Last_Hero
<spawn57> oh?
<Cosmo_> moving on to the next problem, since installing Feisty I now have no sound, anyone know how to fix it?
<hund_v1> can anyone help me with that samba problem?? I really need to get it up and running...
<spawn57> _4strO: where is desktop /comportment?
<spawn57> hund_v1: what's the problem?
<hund_v1> well
<hund_v1> since i've installed feisty
<blixter> hi!
<hund_v1> my samba shares' icons appear
<hund_v1> but when i try to access them
<hund_v1> it says that it doesn't exist
<Nickste> pearly: thanks for reply :) Will try so now
<hund_v1> every single one of them...
<hajhouse> i have a problem with aptitude on a new feisty installation: it hangs at 'Building dependency tree... 50%'
<spawn57> are they mounted?
<hund_v1> (even wheyes
<hund_v1> *yes
<spawn57> try accessing them in using a shell/konsole?
<hund_v1> well
<hund_v1> in kubuntu
<hund_v1> i can access it
<spawn57> using konqueror?
<hund_v1> by going to /media/hda1
<hund_v1> yes
<Nickste> schweet it worked :)
<hund_v1> but if i go to smb:/username@localhost/ the icons are there
<spawn57> how were those icons on your desktop created?
<hund_v1> but it says that the folders don't exist...
<hund_v1> i'm refering to the icons on the smb:/hund@hund-desktop/
<hund_v1> or in windows //hund-desktop/
<spawn57> hund-desktop? thats' your hostname?
<hund_v1> yes
<spawn57> ..hmm
<spawn57> try using the ip address?
<hund_v1> ?
<hund_v1> instead of the localhost?
<ghostcube> hi
<spawn57> smb:/hund@yourip
<ghostcube> someone here updated edgy to feisty through update-manager
<Nickste> man, i'm getting that excited feeling that I always get before I install a new version of kubuntu :)
<ghostcube> i noticed that i got en differetn device
<ghostcube> in mtab
<pearly> Nickste: good luck for the setup!
<Nickste> :)
<spawn57> Nickste: double joy for me, upgraded to fiesty, and I gotta upgrade to etch
<ghostcube> before update i got /dev/hda or /dev/hdb now i got /dev/mapper/sda
<Nickste> oooh nice!
<ghostcube> someone knows about
<hund_v1> spawn57: it happens the same thing
<Nickste> is it possible to upgrade using the cd?
<spawn57> hund_v1: same error?
<hund_v1> spawn57: yes
<razamanaz> Is there anyone here who could point me to a good link for linking an Ipon Nano to Feisty?
<hund_v1> , I've had Kubuntu 30 minutes and I've already broken Amarok, it crashes on startup : /
<hund_v1> <_4strO> lol Last_Hero
<hund_v1> * Kyral has joined #kubuntu
<hund_v1> <spawn57> oh?
<hund_v1> * DisabledDuck has quit IRC (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<hund_v1> * adrian_ is now known as ukubuntu
<hund_v1> <Cosmo_> mov
<hund_v1> ups
<Cosmo_> hund_v1: mov?
<spawn57> hund_v1: there's a difference between /media/hda1 theyre' mounted and is accessed using the vfs, but using smb it'll use a different method.
<hund_v1> spawn57: the wierdest thing is that is asks for the password and username, i enter it and it enters the smb:/username@hostname/ without any problem, but then when i try to open the folders it says that they don't extist
<RawSewage> how do you install new kicker themes
<spawn57> oh
<spawn57> try setting the default user name and password in system settings then
<hund_v1> ?
<RawSewage> I have a folder called Theme with kicker pngs.  How do I install it
<ghostcube> anyone an idea
<ghostcube> or en soloution
<ghostcube> ??
<Skrotffs> If there are two disks in a RAID, will the feisty installation read it as one or two discs
<ghostcube> why are my dev/hd* disks mapped
<ghostcube> to sd discs
<ghostcube> i only did update nothing else
<hund_v1> spawn57: it was of no use...
<spawn57> damn
<natham> hi, my amarok is not trasfering song to my portable device, how can i see a more datailed erro
<natham> ?
<spawn57> hund_v1: not sure what's wrong...
<spawn57> hund_v1: how did you configure samba?
<hund_v1> i've configured it a long time ago...
<hund_v1> it has always worked
<spawn57> samba on your computer..
<hund_v1> until today, when i updated to feisty...
<hund_v1> is there a way to reinstall samba??
<spawn57> you edit the config
<ghostcube> try swat to configure it
<hund_v1> no i didn't edit the config (or i can't remember it..)
<hund_v1> ghostcube:??
<ghostcube> try swat to configure samba.conf
<spawn57> if the shared folders on your computer, then reconfigure it system settings
<ghostcube> and dont use the system settings to share
<yong> join #dot
<spawn57> heh
<ghostcube> disable samba a first in control center
<ghostcube> and set it manually
<ghostcube> in smb.conf
<hund_v1> ok
<ghostcube> and if u wanna use it with windows set the coding to iso not to utf
<hund_v1> btw, to remove the authentication when accessing the shares i only have to remove the security = user?
<ghostcube> and know someone able to tell me if the /dev/mapper/sda instead of /dev/hda is normal
<ghostcube> if upadtzing from edgy
<papa> hi
<Nickste> yo
<yong> papa, hey
<dennister> does anyone know the package that the 'split' command is part of?
<spawn57> damn man there's a lot of packages for that
<spawn57> use apt-file to find it
<spawn57> apt-cache search apt-file
<sivaji> is there any command called "clone"
<dennister> well the command got me nowhere...locate found tons of it everywhere...but that doesn't mean i know which package delivers it...probably multiple packages...here's my problem: the split command is giving me very inconsistent results, so i want to reinstall it, but how if i don't know which program to install?
<dennister> sivaji: try cp
<just-this-time> clone?
<just-this-time> clone? what for ?
<ubuntu_> hi quick question, whats the equivalent command on kde to get gksudo nautilus
<ubuntu_> whats the equivalent of gksudo i mean
<sivaji> can i view source code of my os
<just-this-time> \o what is the meaning of a red plug added to icons in KDE in /dev for example
<just-this-time> also what is the meaning of a lock added to icons in KDE in /dev for example
<just-this-time> good afternoon
<ubuntu_> =(
<natham> how can i install transkode for amarok?
<just-this-time> how do I query if a package is installed ( in apt-get) ?
<fdoving> just-this-time: dpkg -s <packagename>
<just-this-time> fdoving: tyvm
<fdoving> just-this-time: or dpkg -l <searchstring>
<just-this-time> is that -el ?
<fdoving> just-this-time: if you use -l, 'ii' in the first column means installed.
<fdoving> just-this-time: yes, a small L
<just-this-time> k
<just-this-time> l- for ?
<fdoving> list
<fdoving> or something
<just-this-time> k ty
<nickste> How do I enable beryl in the new 7.04? And also, where is the new windows import tool?
<just-this-time> fdoving use videolan server to see a  movie from other computer in LAN ?
<Grexeo> I have just installed kubuntu feisty, how do I connect to my wireless WEP network?
<just-this-time> use = used
<fdoving> just-this-time: i don't use videolan, no.
<tue> Hello. adept crashed on me when i upgraded from feisty fawn beta (downloaded approx 3 weeks ago) to the most current version, and now eth0 has some serious issues. When i run sudo dhclient eth0, i get a lot of errors such as SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission Denied, and no ip is assigned.
<tue> Any ideas on what can be the problem?
<just-this-time> tue look in /var/log
<Eruantalon> Can anyone tell me why my smb uploads to my server is only going about 24 kb/s when using the wired network and 1-2 mb/s when using wireless?
<dennister> split problem resolved :)
<Eruantalon> tue: run dpkg --configure -a
<tue> just-this-time: var/log/messages has errors such as dhclient 22041 down (9) but si_code == 0 and releasing==0!
<nickste> does kubuntu not have the Restricted Drivers Manager tool?
<Eruantalon> nickste: Kubuntu doesn't get any of the cool stuff
<tue> Eruantalon: running.
<MementoMori> hi all
<mig96> Is it possible to upgrade from Herd 5 to the final Feisty?
<mig96> (I have Herd 5 and am too lazy to download it manually :P)
<nickste> damn... and what about the multimedia codec download thing?
<just-this-time> !mplayer | nickste
<ubotu> nickste: mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<atidem> ciao
<MementoMori> I just installed feisty but I have a strange thing... I did text installation (because i've lvm) but it installed lilo instead of grub!! How can I install grub?
<MementoMori> ciao atidem
<atidem> hello MementoMori
<Eruantalon> tue: working?
<Eruantalon> Can anyone tell me why my smb uploads to my server is only going about 24 kb/s when using the wired network and 1-2 mb/s when using wireless?
<woodb> is there an easy way to distinguish herd5 from the real fiesty?
<fdoving> woodb:
<Eruantalon> When I download it is working with normal speed
<fdoving> woodb: cat /etc/issue
<fdoving> woodb: or cat /etc/issue.net
<KrAmMeR> where do i add or remove programs from starting up a login?
<fdoving> woodb: you'll see Development version, in herd.
<KrAmMeR> at*
<tue> Eruantalon: dpkg still running. So far no serious issues have been revealed. I think my installation has been trumatized because i (in a week moment) ran sudo chown (myusername) /etc -R.
<LjL> !startup > KrAmMeR    (KrAmMeR, see the private message from Ubotu)
<KrAmMeR> k
<woodb> fdoving: ah, it'll reference herd5 in there?  (mine does not, fwiw)
<Eruantalon> tue: I am not sure that would do it
<woodb> ok, cool, thanks man :)
<tue> Tried setting it back by running sudo chown root /etc -R but i fear it has caused some problems. This happened before the networking broke.
<Eruantalon> But if you system chrashed while updating it can be in a sorry state
<fdoving> woodb: in the final version, it'll say 'Ubuntu 7.04'
<woodb> yeah, ok, cool
<woodb> ugh, adept doesn't adhere to the kde theme when using beryl
<KrAmMeR> thats for ubuntu
<woodb> looks like crap :(
<MementoMori> is there a simple (and fast) way to setup grub and remove lilo?
<KrAmMeR> im using kubuntu
<fdoving> woodb: and if you've installed all the updates the herd5 became feisty final.
<tue> Eruantalon: Linux is definately traumatized when it cannot connect to the internet :-). Its really irritating because its difficult to paste output of the programs and troubleshoot the problem.
<soulrider_> woodb: thats because its running as root, if you wanna change it, youre gonna have to change the theme as root .
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> here is my problem
<woodb> ah
<soulrider_> tue: true
<Eruantalon> true indeed
<soulrider_> tue: its also traumatizing for people who dont have net access
<Last_Hero> can anyone help me install the VLC media player? I downloaded it, but this is my first time installing something in Kubuntu so I'm kinda clueless as to what to do next : /
<soulrider_> especially to download packages and their dependencies
<coreymon77> im still on edgy
<soulrider_> !software | Last_Hero
<ubotu> Last_Hero: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<coreymon77> trryin t to install feisty
<coreymon77> i ran adept on kdesu
<drini> many KDE programs are failing to start (like kubuntu device manager, breyl manager) and I?ve traced the problem (running them from console), to a locale not being set
<Last_Hero> thanks
<drini> where should I fix that?
<soulrider_> Last_Hero: you can installing it by looking for it on Adept Package Manager or by typing "sudi apt-get install vlc" in a console
<woodb> the (k)ubuntu community rocks
<coreymon77> and it started doin gthings with the update tool inthe konsole window
<tapas> Last_Hero: at a terminal type: sudo apt-get install vlc [and what ubotu said] 
<soulrider_> Last_Hero: make sure you check out that guide, its VERY useful, youll learn a lot
<MementoMori> woodb: it depends from point of views... ;)
<coreymon77> but, it then got to a confirmation thing
<coreymon77> saying that it needed confirmation to instal the update
<Last_Hero> sweet, thanks a lot soulrider, got it :D
<coreymon77> and i dont know how to confirm it
<coreymon77> no window poped up
<Last_Hero> I'll get onto that guide
<coreymon77> i cant install feisty!!!
<soulrider_> Last_Hero: it would be a good idea for you to do tahat, we install things in a different way
<mattik> I'm using kubuntu feisty with gdm. If I log off system halt and I cannot do anything.
<shawn34> Is there anything that replaces the default panel in kde with a mac like panel?
<just-this-time> coreymon77: what did you try
<coreymon77> i tried using adept
<just-this-time> I soon will try that
<coreymon77> and the update-tool didnt load
<just-this-time> is that what is recommended coreymon77?
<coreymon77> however, all my repos are now feisty ones
<coreymon77> yesy
<MementoMori> is there a way to install grub from livecd? I dont want to edit menu.lst by hand
<Last_Hero> soulrider, I am, and your help has made me a happy bunny now that I can listen to my music :D
<just-this-time> so if repos are feisty what about apps coreymon77 ?
<yomismo> hi there
<coreymon77> nothing was upgraded
<tue> Eruantalon: Jubii. it worked :-)
<Eruantalon> tue: I knew it would
<tue> ive been monkeying around with it for 1 hour. didnt think that i could just tell apt to help me out.
<Eruantalon> Well apt broke it. It had better fix it
<soulrider_> lol Last_Hero i broke my hard drive and i lost all my music, you enjoy it while you have it :P
<just-this-time> is there any step-by-step instructions link you followed coreymon77 . pls paste here!
<tapas> for an installed package.. can i somehow find out what repo it's from?
<KrAmMeR> so how would i add programs to startup in kubuntu?
<coreymon77> yes
<coreymon77> the kubuntu ones
<coreymon77> on the website
<tapas> i wonder if i still have the beryl i once installed from an unofficial page
<tapas> s/page/repo/
<harry> join #pOLSKA
<yomismo> i have kubuntu 6.10 installed. my question is if i upgrade to version 7.04 will i keep my previous configuration for mounted drives and programs i have instaled also like amsn or vlc ? thanks...
<tapas> KrAmMeR: startup as in "when you login"
<tapas> ?
<KrAmMeR> yes
<Last_Hero> soulrider, I have backups on an external just in case :p
<just-this-time> soulrider: learn to burn to DVDs your music
<tapas> KrAmMeR: add links to the program you want to run to ~/.kde/Autostart/
<compilerwriter> Anyone else having their x-server lock up for no apparent reason?
<just-this-time> and play it on DVDplayer
<tapas> KrAmMeR: i.e.: ln -s /usr/bin/gaim ~/.kde/Autostart/
<KrAmMeR> k, how would i remove a program?
<Grexeo> how do I connect to a WEP network with a static IP?
<Eruantalon> Anyone have any problems with VERY SLOW samba upload?
<soulrider> KrAmMeR: you can use adept or type "sudo apt-get remove <name>"
<shawn34> Is there anything that replaces the default panel in kde with a mac like panel?
<just-this-time> how do I set videolan server
<cox377> i'm looking for a app that could batch re-size images , does anyone know anything that may do?
<tapas> cox377: imagemagick's convert
<shawn34> is there a channel for KTorrent?
<KrAmMeR> yea that will remove the program
<KrAmMeR> but i dont want to remove
<Eruantalon> How hard can it be to make your programs not hang and chrash just because the filesystem(ie the network) hangs...?
<KrAmMeR> i just want to stop it from starting automatically
<drini> question, if I set LC_ALL = "es_ES", perl always complain that it's not a supported locale, and sometimes stuff will break unless I set LC_ALL=C
<drini> any idea on how to make pero understand I do have es_ES installed?
<Last_Hero> damn, my music has some horrible rasping sound constantly : /
<shawn34> Last_Hero, check if your using alsa
<Last_Hero> shawn34, would that show in Adept?
<cox377> tapas: yehjust been reading that, it says i've a;lready got it installed but there is no icon and when i type it into terminal it says unknown
<Last_Hero> shawn34, apparantly I am using alsa
<shawn34> System Settings> Sound System
<shawn34> what audio player are you using?
<Last_Hero> VLC
<cox377> tapas: bash: imagemagick: command not found
<tapas> cox377: man convert
<shawn34> try amarok
<Cosmo_> anyone know how to make "World of Padman" play in a window?
<cox377> tapas: ist hat the command or?
<dettoaltrimenti_> how can I use sed to look in a document and remove all tags (everything between the characters < and >)?
<Last_Hero> shawn34, I broke my amarok >_> it crashes on launch
<tapas> cox377: type "man convert" in a term and you will know
<cox377> tapas: kk, i take it tehre is no gui for it then
<shawn34> Last_Hero, reinstall it
<tapas> cox377: didn't you ask for a batch processing tool?
<blackflag> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<tapas> cox377: convert is dead simple to use
<cox377> tapas: haha why yes i did
<tapas> cox377: if you want something more complicated, i'm sure gimp can be scripted, too
<cox377> tapas: i shall take a look : P
<sc0tch> Is firefox installed on Kubuntu Feisty?
<shawn34> Last_Hero, Adept Manager, right-click on package, select "Request Reinstall".
<Rictoo> Where is my sources.list again? =p
<soulrider> !software
<ubotu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<shawn34> Last_Hero, delete amarok settings in home folder first
<tapas> cox377: one tip: erm
<coreymon77> Rictoo: /etc/apt/sources.list
<tapas> cox377: it's "convert -h|less"
<esben> sc0tch: Duno, it is easy enough to install if not
<tapas> the manpage is a bit scarse
<Last_Hero> shawn34, amarok-xine, is that the package?
<Rictoo> thanks
<photon> sc0tch: no
<shawn34> Last_Hero, better yet, completely remove all amarok packages then reinstall
<nickste> adept is complaining that it's already open... how do I kill it?
<tapas> cox377: in the end you will want to do something like: for n in *.jpg; do convert [some options] ; done
<shawn34> Last_Hero, just search 'amarok' in adept manager
<esben> nickste: Try sudo apt-get update in a command line... it will tell you the name of the file
<Last_Hero> amarok-xine is the only one installed
<nickste> ta
<pearly> dettoaltrimenti: s/<[~<>] *>//g as command pattern should do the trick... but i does process strings, so be aware of embedded '<>' signs
<pearly> dettoaltrimenti:  to fast... I meant: it does not process strings
<ForgeAus> yay fiesty is out!
<ForgeAus> (has been for about a day now uh?)
<coreymon77> ForgeAus: two
<tapas> cox377: for n in /path/to/images/*; do convert -size 100x100 "$n" -write new_"$n"; done
<tapas> cox377: or similar
<tapas> [make a backup first] 
<sstchur> The wireless card I have is constantly dropping off under linux; it never did this under windows.  Is it more likely shakey drivers for my wifi card?
<ForgeAus> (corey my internets been down for a few)
<ubuntu_> hi to aLL
<nickste> sup
<ubuntu_> please someone can help me__
<ForgeAus> anyhow, the kubuntu-desktop cd is a LiveCD right?
<kristjan> how to recover from suspend to disk failure?
<soulrider> ForgeAus: yeah, but you can install usignt he live CD too
<Jisao> how, ubuntu_?
<ForgeAus> so this is what I want ..kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<ubuntu_> ehm i cant see my unit in /dev/ how can i resolve__
<lwelyn> i have a problem with ati fglrx. fglrxinfo tells me: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". . my xorg is : http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/9518/ and my log is
<ForgeAus> kewl just checking
<ForgeAus> I know now
<lwelyn>  http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/9519/
<ForgeAus> (I did think so considering the choices... just wasn't certain)
<Jisao> what unit?
<ubuntu_> my HD ntfs
<ForgeAus> if anyone has an AMD processor that I know and I want to give them a copy then I'll just have to say tough! coz I know it works on intels!
<ubuntu_> in windows vista i can see but in linux no
<Jisao> system:/media/hda1, ubuntu_
<ForgeAus> ubuntu in vista you can mount NTFS (and or VFAT) drives
<dettoaltrimenti_> pearly- I get the error "bash: [~: No such file or directory"
<soulrider> ubuntu_: linux is nto too fond of ntfs, but you can still make it see the drives
<ForgeAus> erm in ubuntu sorry
<ForgeAus> grrr!
<ForgeAus> you can even write to them
<shawn34> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ForgeAus> !ntfs
<soulrider> ubuntu_: could you change your nick please?
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys i get this error when i try the distribution upgrade in kubuntu  : "Please free 447mb of space on /usr. "
<Jisao> or whatever drive unit it is
<shawn34> !ntfs | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: please see above
<LjL> dettoaltrimenti_: try putting single quotes (') around the expression
<ForzaPalermo> the thing is i gave kubuntu 5 gigs of partition space
<ForzaPalermo> i ahvent installed anything else on that drive
<ForzaPalermo> why wouldnt i have space
<ForzaPalermo> any ideas on how i can fix this
<ubuntu_> in media there is nothing
<LjL> dettoaltrimenti_: and anyway, that's an expression for "sed", so you need to run sed of course - sorry if i come in the discussion late =)
<ForgeAus> Forza 5 gig should be enough
<ForgeAus> more than
<dettoaltrimenti_> yeah ljl, the quotes did it, thanks
<ForzaPalermo> ForgeAus, exaclty
<ForzaPalermo> ForgeAus, so what do i do
<ForgeAus> I'm not certain
<shawn34> does feisty have a newer version of kde?
<ForgeAus> what shows it as full?
<ForgeAus> shawn I think so...
<ForgeAus> but edgy can run the same version
<ForzaPalermo> well the distro upgrade says i need mor space
<ForgeAus> the default in edgy is something like 3.5.5
<ForgeAus> but feisty's is 3.5.6
<ForgeAus> my current edgy already has 3.5.6 tho
<shawn34> ForgeAus, you know if they fixed the nvidia legaxy glx issue in feisty yet?
<ironfroggy> Can Kubuntu auto-configure multiple video cards and monitors as well as it can just one?
<ForgeAus> I know nothing about Nvidia I have an ATI graphics care
<ForgeAus> grr card
<omicron> hi there! in feisty I switched knetworkmanager to manual configuration. Now I want to switch it back, so that I can get the list with the available wireless networks again as I click on the knetworkmanager applet. Does anybody know how to do that?
<ForzaPalermo> ForgeAus, plus so does the disk management program... but what the hell could of installed on there for me to have no space... ive only isntalled beryl and a few other little things like firefox
<ForzaPalermo> any way i can check what the cause of all this disk space is?
<ForgeAus> ironfroggy, I guess it depends no your particular card
<hearsay> I'd like to grant only remote access for certain users to the X server, but no local access rights. Is that possible. Do I do it in kdmrc?
<dettoaltrimenti_> that command doesn't seem to be doing it... any other suggestions?
<ForgeAus> wow googlearth has my area clearly now!
<ForgeAus> yay!
<Last_Hero> damn, reinstalling Amarok didn't fix it, it still crashes when I try to launch it : /
<dettoaltrimenti_> and why doesn't sed '/<.*>/d' foo.txt not work?
<shawn34> Last_Hero, lauch it from the terminal to see what errors it dumps
<ForgeAus> of course I did hear its illegal to have googlearth with the current anti-terrorist legislation in Australia... which is rediculous imho
<ironfroggy> well, assuming both cards are recognized well with kubuntu, does it even try to configure more than one card?
<ForzaPalermo> ForgeAus, any ideas?
<dettoaltrimenti_> oh wait, it does mostly, nevermind
<Last_Hero> shawn34, I just type "amarok" right?
<ForgeAus> Forza no, unless something went crazy and filled space unnecessarily
<shawn34> Last_Hero, yes
<ForzaPalermo> no way we can see whats taking up all this space?
<ForgeAus> have you got a utility to check filesizes of files? a visual disk space util? that might give you a hint
<ForgeAus> yeah there are some
<ForzaPalermo> no i dont
<ForzaPalermo> wahts a good one to have
<dettoaltrimenti_> what if I want to delete /<.*>/ and also any line that ends in a semicolon?
<ForgeAus> forgot the precise names of them tho
<ForgeAus> I've used one
<ForgeAus> (had some tla or another)
<ForgeAus> (tla = three letter acronym)
<stamen> hi
<stamen> who can tell me a working ntp time server
<ForgeAus> there will be in adept, thats where I'd have got it from, its just a matter of finding it
<raylu> stamen, north-america.pool.ntp.org works for me
<raylu> Can someone help me with kxdocker?
<ForgeAus> I'd search for "disk space" and check out the results
<stamen> raylu: but for bulgaria it's not workuing
<stamen> working
<stamen> raylu: I mean this server
<ForgeAus> seems like a good filter
<raylu> have you tried the europe one?
<shawn34> you guys like Kmail or Thunderbird better?
<stamen> raylu: it gives me this for all servers: Unable to contact time server: europe.pool.ntp.org.
<ForgeAus> I don't think I"ve actually used Kmail...
<ForgeAus> I do have it
<shawn34> ForgeAus, what do you use?
<raylu> stamen, are you installing kubuntu right now?
<ForgeAus> web based mail mostly
<ForgeAus> hotmail et al
<stamen> no
<ForgeAus> I know for pop mail that isn't any help
<stamen> raylu: I have installed the ntp demon
<raylu> are you on IRC on the same computer that you are trying to use NTP from?
<raylu> and can someone help me with kxdocker?
<pearly> dettoaltrimenti: depends. something like '/^.*;$/d' would delete every line ending in a semicolon; use it before the tag replacement rule (sed allows more than one command...)
<pearly> dettoaltrimenti: if this becomes more complicated, using python & SAX (PyXML) to do the processing might be an alternative
<Rictoo> Haha, i just saw that the new Ubuntu is gonna be called Gutsy Gibbon
<Rictoo> BEFORE I saw that, I guess a name, "Grotesque Gibbon" :D
<Last_Hero> shawn34, nothing happened, no error messages : /
<Rictoo> I was half right =D
<Rictoo> *guessed
<shawn34> Last_Hero, not possible, what did it say?
<Last_Hero> nothing, I typed "amarok" and the white box went to the next line, no error  message or anything, amarok didn't open, and I could type other commands into the konsole
<eljefe> has anyone had issues with Kubuntu Feisty and the Medibuntu repositories?  I installed 7.04 yesterday, added in the Medibuntu repository, updates fully, rebooted... and lost everything.
<murphy78> can anybody tell me how to install the ATI drivers
<soulrider> !ati | murphy78
<ubotu> murphy78: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soulrider> Last_Hero: you can delete the amarok config files, but that will delete your statistics and stuff
<murphy78> does it make a difference which version of kubuntu i'm using
<Last_Hero> soulrider, if that's the 'Amarok' folder in /home then I did delete it when I uninstalled it : /
<LjL> eljefe: define "everything"....
<soulrider> Last_Hero: hold on a sec
<kristjan> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<soulrider> Last_Hero: why dot you purge amarok and reinstall it?
<soulrider> sudo aptitude purge amarok
<kristjan> how do I get UUID of partition?
<twasbrillg> can anyone give me a little tech support here, Ive got an unbootable system right now
<soulrider> Last_Hero: also, delete this: /home/mauro/.kde/share/apps/amarok
<ForgeAus> twas what's in your menu.lst under /boot/grub ?
<soulrider> twasbrillg: what errors? kristjan, sorry, no idea
<Last_Hero> kk soulrider, I'll give it a shot
<twasbrillg> I was trying to upgrade to feisty, and I got the nvidia glx error
<twasbrillg> except now, the system hangs trying to boot, ctl alt tab doesnt even bring me to a prompt
<kristjan> soulrider: command is blkid to view UUID it seems
<eljefe> LjL: 'everything' meaning my installation.  I rebooted and it forcved me into 'safe mode' and it didn't even have 'apt' installed, somehow
<eljefe> LjL: then i rebooted again and I got to the KDE login screen somehow but it wouldn't log me in for some reason
<eljefe> LjL: then I rebooted AGAIN, into safe mode this time on purpose, and app my commands (like apt) were back, but my drives weren't mounted
<twasbrillg> I get to the checking filesystem fsk part, then it just hangs
<Arv3n> Can anyone tell me why I have so many problems with my system and Linux?
<LjL> eljefe: quite unsure. in safe mode, can you check that your user actually still exists?
<eljefe> LjL: then I messed around and really fscked things up, and not having an install disk I was forced to reinstall Feisty herd5 just to have an OS available to free up my CDR drive.  So now I am running some file copies and will then burn a new 7.04 disk and reinstall it all...
<LjL> that drives are not mounted is normal in safe mode, i guess
<LjL> hm
<Arv3n> The only Linux distro that has actually worked entirely is OpenSuSE.
<twasbrillg> my latest kernal is 2.6.17-11 generic, but I have tried 10 as well, as well, and recovery mode, nothing works, and I cant get to a command prompt in any of them either
<LjL> well, i know some people with feisty and medibuntu active, and i don't think they reported problems
<LjL> but who knows
<Arv3n> Others I have to disable a processor, disable USB 2.0, etc.
<eljefe> LjL: it seems to but the extra drives weren't being mounted; hence my /home/eljefe was not there.  Then I userdel and useradd me back in, but that made my Root its own user and i never set a password for him... so i got kinda messed on that deal
<eljefe> the reinstall was just an easier move at this point
<eljefe> but I am afraid to reinstall from Medibuntu again
<LjL> eljefe: i understand. the way i always used medibuntu (on edgy too) was to just grab the .debs i needed, to be honest (since it would overwrite, say, some Amarok related packages with its own versions, which i didn't particularly like)
<LjL> of course, you do lose automatic updating of medibuntu stuff that way
<eljefe> Arv3n: it could just be what the kernel is supporting, perhaps for some reason openSuSE has some handy things in there
<twasbrillg> am i facing a total wipe, or can I still recover this....this is the third upgrade that has completely bricked my system, if I cant recover it, Im going to try something else I think
<eljefe> LjL: I kinda liked the new Amarok that I got from Medibuntu; it had features that I never had seen before, but no change in the version number (1.4.5)
<Arv3n> Can anyone tell me if I should upgrade my bios or not?
<Arv3n> That's the only solution I have.
<LjL> eljefe: well, i didn't feel the need to check out (especially considering that, when you install a package, it's hard to downgrade), i just wanted google earth from it tbj
<eljefe> twasbrillg: i also got bricked on my update.  Then on my reinstall! (read above).
<LjL> h
<eljefe> Arv3n: you could try that... is it a brand new hardware/motherboard/etc?
<twasbrillg> eljefe, yea, but your geting a lot further along then I am
<Arv3n> I don't know what you mean by that.
<twasbrillg> so why do these upgrades always break everything
<Arv3n> The system itself is an eMachines computer, and I bought it around 3 months ago.
<Arv3n> I have no clue how old the hardware is.
<eljefe> Arv3n: if its older hardware, it should be well supported.  new stuff doesn't always work immediatly because the hardware people don't like to give the Linux people information
<KubuntuisKing> hello everyone
<eljefe> Arv3n: was it brand new?
<Arv3n> Yes.
<Arv3n> None of the distros work, though.
<Arv3n> Except.. OpenSuSE. >_>
<KubuntuisKing> Anyone know the default path one should use for Sun Java 6?  Adept does not install it correctly but crashes instead.
<eljefe> Arv3n: have you spent any time looking for Ubuntu's HCL? (Hardware Compatibility List)
<Arv3n> Nope.
<twasbrillg> Im burning the feisty .iso now, will I be able to upgrade install that without reformatting and loosing everything?
<eljefe> KubuntuisKing: i had that issue at one point also; you have to scroll to the bottom of the license and accept it first
<Arv3n> I don't know if that would help, because it's with pretty much ALL the distros.
<kumamoto> KubuntuisKing: try using aptitude to install Sun Java 6 but must install 5 before u install 6
<Last_Hero> soulrider, I purged, deleted the folder and reinstalled and it still won't work : /
<KubuntuisKing> eljefe - thats what i did but it still crashed
<Arv3n> They either freeze during boot, or it boots and gives me a lot of trouble with the ATI card I have.
<soulrider> kumamoto KubuntuisKing you dont need to install java 5 before java 6
<KubuntuisKing> kumamoto - did that work for you?
<soulrider> Last_Hero: any errors on the console ?
<kumamoto> soulrider: for some reason that is thing I found out when installing java6
<eljefe> twasbrillg: depends.  If your /home/twasbrillg is on its own partition, you can install the new base OS and keep that partition as /home (or /home/twasbrillg or however its set up).  You would have to reinstall applications, but at least the data in yout /home is saved (including config files for KDE or whatever)
<soulrider> kumamoto: last night i installed java 6 on a fresh install
<Last_Hero> soulrider, nope : /
<eljefe> twasbrillg: but if /home is NOT on a diff partition or drive, then you would lose stuff I think...
<KubuntuisKing> soulrider from apt-get or adept or from java.com?
<soulrider> Last_Hero: then im gonna redirect you to #amarok :P
<kumamoto> something about not finding some java5 file then when I installed java5 I was able to install 6
<kumamoto> weird
<KubuntuisKing> yeah
<soulrider> KubuntuisKing: use adept apt-get or aptitude do do it, dont get it from the java site
<Last_Hero> soulrider, kk, thanks for trying :D
<twasbrillg> that wont work, its on the same partition, i cant loose this data
<KubuntuisKing> soulrider - i know that i was being specific
<eljefe> hmm then i wouldn't upgrade anything until you have a way to back it all up; in the future try to make a new /home partition just for that purpose
<soulrider> KubuntuisKing: youre trying to install java ?
<twasbrillg> so I guess im back to asking for help on how to get this thing to boot
<KubuntuisKing> rgr
<eljefe> twasbrillg: do you have 2 cd drives, one that can write?  or an external hard drive?
<twasbrillg> I cant boot the system
<kumamoto> soulrider: my adept would give a half size license screen that I couldn't scroll all the way to the bottom to hit 'ok'
<twasbrillg> i cant get any data off of it
<eljefe> twasbrillg: best way, i think, would be to boot into a live CD and burn the data that you need with the other CD, then once its all backed up, reinstall
<eljefe> twasbrillg: how is that?  is it there, can you see it from a live disk?
<twasbrillg> .............Id rather not loose the 2 days that that is going to take
<KubuntuisKing> tx yall!  I will work on this later.  stupid java. =p
<eljefe> twasbrillg: 2 days or your data, but something has to happen I would think... what is the issue to begin with that it won't boot?
<twasbrillg> I really want to fix this problem, not start over everytime something goes wrong
<eljefe> twasbrillg: i hear ya; so tell us the issue?
<kumamoto> yeah twasbrillg tell us the issue
<soulrider> kumamoto: if youre still trying to install, try this command "sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre"
<soulrider> or jdk, whatever applies to you
<twasbrillg> I was trying to upgrade to feisty, I got an error with nvidia glx, the upgrade terminated, now my system hangs when I try to boot, ctl alt f2 does not bring me to a prompt
<kumamoto> soulrider: yup that one
<eljefe> can you choose to boot into safe mode?
<kumamoto> twasbrillg: pastebin the error
<kumamoto> see y'all later
<twasbrillg> safe mode...I dont get to the login screen, recovery mode from grub does not work
<eljefe> yeah thats what i meant
<twasbrillg> there is no error, it just hangs at checking file system fsck
<eljefe> a failed upgrade, i have no ideas mate.  a live CD then chroot to have the Live CD's kernel work on the installed-OS might get you somewhere... then your apt commands etc would be coming from/apply to the installed OS...
<twasbrillg> unless fsck is something that it might need to sit for 4 hours to figure itself you
<eljefe> aah its a filesystem issue... still don't know if i can help i suppose...
<eljefe> it may take that long... how large is the drive?
<twasbrillg> 250gb
<eljefe> i have 800GB here and it usually takes just a few minutes, but if it needs to rewrite files and fix the filesystem, i hae seen it take 45min
<twasbrillg> but shouldnt there be a progress bar, or something to indicate its doing something
<eljefe> not necessarily
<jussio1> could someone tell me how to make the xchat channels colourise on new messages?
<twasbrillg> I just have a blinking cursor.....I guess I should just leave it for now?? come back in an hour?  or am I just wasting my time
<jan_> hallo zusammen
<eljefe> but if you keep booting into it and interrupting the FSCK program, you are risking your data further.  fsck is reorganizing the bits and blocks of failed data writes iin the past; if you keep interrupting it you are making those faild data writes even harder to fix
<eljefe> twasbrillg: maybe so...  do you have another machine where you can copy over the network from a live CD?
<twasbrillg> ok, so just leave it do its thing is what im hearing.....
<jan_> bei der installation ist adept abgebrochen
<jan_> jetzt schein die db gelockt zu sein
<eljefe> twasbrillg: its also possible that the FSCK program didn't install/upgrade fully and that its not doing ANYTHING
<jan_> wie kann ich sie wieder freigeben?
<aldin> anyone has Opera 9.10 . Build 521 for Linux. Qt library 3.3.7. http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/16842/
<aldin> i have that problem
<eljefe> twasbrillg: for a while, yes.  but saving the data is important too, and if you get past this you might still not get a real bootup...
<twasbrillg> sort of, im trying to eliminate starting over though
<twasbrillg> if I can get to a command prompt, I can fix this
<vcef> hi
<vcef> wtf happend with logout dialog?
<twasbrillg> actually it says fsck 1.4 blah blah, {ok} then a blinking cursor on the next line
<twasbrillg> is it doing anything?
<Last_Hero> anyone have a rough idea how long it takes Amarok to install Mp3 support?
<eljefe> hmm no idea, but prob not if it says OK...
<twasbrillg> thats kinda what I thought originally
<eljefe> twasbrillg: use a live CD and chroot (change root) to the installed system; that'll gie you a command prompt
<eljefe> Last_Hero: its just a few minutes but the window never closes on its own
<ForzaPalermo> hey i cant upgrade by distro to feisty because it saysi need 247kb now in my /boot folder
<ForzaPalermo> how is this possible?
<Last_Hero> kk, thanks
<ForzaPalermo> and i cant delete anything from there
<vcef> I've upgraded to Feisty and now I have screwed logout dialog in my KDE
<jussio1> vcef, do you only have the one button?
<vcef> I can only logout. No option for restart, shutdown, switch user, etc
<vcef> yep
<jussio1> its a known bug
<twasbrillg> when I boot into the live cd, open a terminal and just hit chroot?  or do I need to type anything else
<jussio1> i have it too
<ForzaPalermo> can anyone help me fix this so i can upgrade to feisty!
<vcef> crap
<vcef> any solution yet?
<jussio1> vcef, logout and shut down from there
<vcef> yeah sure
<jussio1> thats the solution right now
<eljefe> i am not sure... prob something like chroot /dev/hda1 or whereever your / was befor... maybe fisrt run chroot --help or man chroot, or do a quick google search from the internet-connected machine you are using now
<vcef> but what is actually the problem? maybe only some pixmaps are missing?
<jussio1> vcef, I have no idea sorry
<vcef> ok. thank you for info. I hope it'll be fixed soon
<checco> While adding a package using apt-get I get the following error:  Cannot create link /etc/mtab~  Perhaps there is a stale lock file?  How can I fix my mtab (dunno what's wrong there)
<emanuele11> hi
<eljefe> vcef: i would bet its kernel implementation of hibernate etc aren't there
<eljefe> vcef: just a gues
<vcef> I have never used hibernate because of nvidia
<ForzaPalermo> anyone?
<emanuele11> I updated to feisty... I have to route my internet connection from ath0 (wlan) to eh0. what should I do?
<emanuele11> *eth0
<emanuele11> hey...
* jussio1 waits for an answer...
<JohnFlux> emanuele11: google for my masquerading made simple howto
<soulrider> does anyone know if theres a way to manually get cddb infor for cds in amarok? it snot finding the info for the album in listening to
<gcee> Hello, has anybody noticed labels for smb share desktop icons cannot be changed (feisty 7.04)
<ubuntu__> hello
<ubuntu__> I've lost my internet connection!
<ubuntu__> How do I fix it?
<Kubuntu> Annyone here??
<jussi01> Kubuntu, have you tried logging in and out again?
<Kubuntu> yeah
<Kubuntu> several yimes
<jussi01> do you have a network icon in your systray?
<Kubuntu> I can acces this irc thing but not google.com bbc.ocm
<Kubuntu> Or my router settings
<jussi01> hmmm
<jussi01> is your browser set to offline?
<Kubuntu> I know I'm on the network, I can ping my router
<Kubuntu> ll of them?
<jussi01> youve tried more than one...
<Kubuntu> I tried opera, firefox, konqueror and epiphany!
<jussi01> ok, thats weird, what brought this change on?
<jussi01> what did you do just before it happened?
<Kubuntu> donno, but epiphany worx now
<l_r> hello
<jussi01> Kubuntu, excellent
<jussi01> l_r, hi
<Kubuntu> firefox is online
<l_r> is there any link to the dvd version of kubuntu, which is not torrent?
<Kubuntu> conqueror too
<jussi01> Kubuntu, good to hear
<jussi01> let us know if you have more probs
<Kubuntu> and opera
<l_r> i do not know how to handle .torrents
<Kubuntu> thanks for the help!
<LjL> !torrent | l_r
<ubotu> l_r: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<LjL> just use ktorrent
<Kubuntu> I donno what to do without you guys!
<jussi01> Kubuntu, no probs
<Kubuntu> What MSN thing is best?
<chijin> kopete
<Kubuntu> ok
<Kubuntu> How do I add smileys people send to me in kopete?
<Kubuntu> How do I add my own smileys in kopete?
<ranjan> Kubuntu: kde-look.org
<l_r> if you had to say in 3 things new in feisty from its predecessor, what would you say?
<KrAmMeR> is there a clamav/klamav repository for kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> Kubuntu I don't think it has that functionality yet
<KrAmMeR> it doesn't seem that apt has the latest
<Kubuntu> kde is newer in feisty
<ForgeAus> KrAmMeR? apt has klamav, but not sure if it has the latest...
<KrAmMeR> yeh it doesn't
<KrAmMeR> i checked on the site
<ranjan> Kubuntu: download one of the existing kopete smiley themes from kde-look.org and modify it as required
<KrAmMeR> just trying to get the most up to date versions
<l_r> does feisty have tools to setup wireless card with WPA support now?
<ranjan> l_r: yes
<Fishy> How to install thunderbird 2 in feisty?
<Graham> sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<just-this-time> noright to dvdram for k3b ?
<just-this-time> how to solve? kdesu ?
<just-this-time> how to solve without kdesu ?
<doppelganger_> argh..   i just cannot get feisty to install on this harddrive
<Graham> How to speak English?
<Kubuntu> how can I make a program start automaticly?
<Kubuntu> At start up!
<LjL> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<kkerwin> Hi. Having some difficulties with the feisty dist-upgrade and upgrade kde4libs-data and powernowd. Here's a paste from apt-get: http://rafb.net/p/Av17vv80.html
<LjL> err sorry, i thought there was a KDE factoid
<Hasrat_USA> in kubuntu feisty fawn (upgraded from ubuntu edgy eft) when i click the red log out button, it only gives me the log-off button whereas i thought i was supposed to get something like this >> http://shots.linuxquestions.org/?linux_distribution=Kubuntu%207.04 how can i get the remaining buttons to show up?
<LjL> Kubuntu: just open the programs you want to be open at startup, and save the session (from the K menu)
<Kubuntu> how do I get rid of typing password to log into wireless assistan?
<doppelganger_> and i'm not extremely stupid when it comes to this..  it gets to the part where it formats the partition for ext3, then says "the ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI (0,0,0) (sda) failed
<doppelganger_> what in the world can i do about that
<just-this-time> ljl by default  general  on k3b is not authorized to burn. bad deefault I think
<jussi01> Kubuntu: install libpam-keyring
<wally_> quick way to switch from ubuntu fiesty to kubuntu fiesty?
<jussi01> Kubuntu: make sure  you wallet password is the same as logon password
<dasnipa> wally_, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<TheCreationist> How do I enable "desktop effects" in KDE?
<wally_> thanks
<dasnipa> wally_, then you have to logout and choose kde as the session manager
<LjL> Hasrat_USA: 1) are you using KDM are your display manager?  2) what does  groups  typed in a terminal show?  3) in System / Advanced, click on Session Manager, do you have "Offer startup options?  4) still in System / Advanced, click Login Manager, then Shutdown, is there "Everybody"?
<ranjan> TheCreationist: you are better off with installing beryl on kubuntu
<Kubuntu> E: Couldn't find package libpam-keyring
<Graham> Kubuntu: There is a hidden menu in your home folder, you can place links to aplications in there to start at startup.
<LjL> just-this-time: not sure about that, i don't have a cd burner
<TheCreationist> ranjan: So it isn't preconfigured in Feisty?
<LjL> !kde > wally_    (wally_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jussi01> Kubuntu: one sec
<just-this-time> ty
<ranjan> TheCreationist: not for kubuntu, it is for ubuntu
<LjL> wally_: that won't "switch" you to it, though, it'll just install KDE (all the Kubuntu packages) *additionally*. you can then choose what to use at the login screen
<Hasrat_USA> bah wow thanks LjL allow me to try those options/tips one by one. pretty neat!
<Graham> Kubuntu: /home/username/.kde/Autostart
<Kubuntu> I want my computer to search and log in to wireless network at start up, I have gnome and kde what should i use?
<wally_> terminal said it couldn't find package kubuntu
<TheCreationist> ranjan: Okay... well, gnome always gives me problems... was just curious.
<LjL> wally_: kubuntu-desktop, not kubuntu
<Kubuntu> wally_ sudo apt-get install kde
<EmxBA> urgent, one mirror that works and is correct is missing at http://kubuntu.com/download.php
<LjL> Kubuntu: no
<ranjan> TheCreationist: lots of tuts online, just google it
<EmxBA> I've sent mail to mirrors@ubuntu.com but got no reply
<Kubuntu> What no?
<jussi01> Kubuntu: do you have universe and multverse etc on?
<Kubuntu> Not sure
<TheCreationist> ranjan: Oh, I've had beryl installed and working before... was just curious because I thought Feisty would include it in KDE too.
<just-this-time> can I get a hosting  ubuntu web admins for www.ubuntu.co.il for ppl coming to room ubuntu-il?
<EmxBA> can someone just add it to the site? or I must contact someone *else*?
<LjL> Kubuntu: he asked how to switch to *Kubuntu*. even installing kubuntu-desktop isn't a complete answer (since GNOME will still be there), but installing the "kde" package is even less relevant
<jussi01> Kubuntu: check they are on and try agaiin
<Kubuntu> it is just to delete gnome aftewards, genious!
<ranjan> TheCreationist: kubuntu is always the ignored sibling
<Kubuntu> sudo apt-get remove gnome
<LjL> Kubuntu: genius, the kde packages DOES NOT INSTALL the kubuntu stuff
<LjL> Kubuntu: and no that won't work anyway
<TheCreationist> ranjan: I'm noticing that.
<LjL> !attitude
<Kubuntu> but the gnome packages does!
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LjL> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<TheCreationist> ranjan: That's so sad too... seeing how KDE is so much more polished than gnome.
<LjL> Kubuntu: the gnome package installs the kubuntu stuff? yes, right
<jussi01> if you want the kubuntu packages then: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Kubuntu> No the gnome packages installs the gnome stuff
<LjL> jussi01: precisely.
<Kubuntu> So I thought kde installed the kde stuff!
<LjL> Kubuntu: it doesn't install *nearly* everything that is included in Ubuntu. just like "kde" doesn't install nearly everything that's included in Kubuntu
<ranjan> TheCreationist: i don't use Kubuntu, i install from alternate cd without X and then get kdecore and all packages i need, much faster than kubuntu-desktop
<Kubuntu> but you ccan do that later in synaptic or adept!
<jussi01> Kubuntu: did you get the repo's switched on?
<Kubuntu> But can I get Kubuntu to autmaticl serach and use wireless netowrks?
<LjL> Kubuntu: so what? there is a single command that's the right command, and that's "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" (if you're on Ubuntu and want all the Kubuntu stuff), or "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" (if you want the contrary)
<Kubuntu> donno
<LjL> installing "kde" or "gnome" is just a bad answer. the good answer had been given already.
<jussi01> Kubuntu: in adept under file->manage repositaries
<EmxBA> anyone?
<Kubuntu> and then?
<just-this-time> k3b says cdrecord has no access right to dvdrasm(/dev/scd0 ) what to do ?
<Hasrat_USA> 1) since i'm already running KDE, I bet I'm running KDM as the display manager. 2) when i typed 'groups' in the terminal, this is what i saw 'hasrat adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin' 3) in System / Advanced, click on Session Manager i have 'offer shut down options' checked and there is no 'offer startup options'. 4) yes, in the 'local' field i see everybody
<jussi01> Kubuntu: make sure all the repos are selected
<LjL> just-this-time: just guessing, but are you a member of "cdrom"? (type "groups")
<Kubuntu> I donno what repos is
<just-this-time> checking
<Kubuntu> Now adept want me to upgrade to feisty fawn!
<jussi01> Kubuntu: repositories
<ranjan> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Kubuntu> Should I let it?
<Kubuntu> Should I install feistry fawn?
<ranjan> !sources | Kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu: please see above
<Kubuntu> Should I install Feisy Fawn?
<jussi01> Kubuntu: if you want to...
<Kubuntu> Will it make new grub enitys?
<LjL> Hasrat_USA: well, you could easily be running KDE but with GDM or XDM instead of KDM (that's most likely if you installed Ubuntu and then only later switched to Kubuntu). but aside from that, uhm... you don't start X using startx, do you? =)
<Hasrat_USA> i understand that sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop removes/uninstalls ubuntu but is there a single command or action that can wipe Ubuntu and all its associated applications off the system?
<Kubuntu> Why does synaptic and adept have diffrent updates?
<sybux> hi
<Hasrat_USA> LjL no i never tyoe startx
<LjL> Hasrat_USA: Ubuntu as opposed to Kubuntu, you mean? (so you *did* originally install ubuntu?)
<puidu> ciao
<l_r> torrent is rather slow. isn't there an .iso available on a ftp server?
<LjL> !feisty | l_r
<ubotu> l_r: FEISTY IS OUT! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - Torrent downloads at http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/feisty/ - Metalinks (use with Aria2 or, under Windows, GetRight) at http://download.packages.ro/metalink/ubuntu/
<Kubuntu> harsa_usa, formate the hardrive and ubuntu and all its files will dissapear!
<Hasrat_USA> yeah i originally installed ubuntu edgy eft
<puidu> ci sono italiani qui?
<jussi01> !it | puidu
<LjL> l_r:uhm, that doesn't include the dvd isos
<ubotu> puidu: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<puidu> o si hay algun espanol
<LjL> l_r: hold on
<Hasrat_USA> l_r: yeah
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<l_r> LjL, indeed. i am searchign for dvds
<Kubuntu> I'm upgrading to Feisty Fawn
<puidu> grazie
<Doctor_Nick> !mamma mia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mamma mia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<puidu> gracias
<LjL> !feisty-#ubuntu
<jussi01> Kubuntu: cool
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feisty-#ubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<doppelganger_> hi, someone let me know when they get a chance
<doppelganger_> i've got a really weird issue
<jussi01> doppelganger_: go on?
<doppelganger_> first of all, i only have IDE drives in my box
<bear> #kubuntu-fr
<doppelganger_> and when i'm installing feisty, it gets to the part where it formats the partition for ext3, then says "the ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI (0,0,0) (sda) failed
<Hasrat_USA> LjL yeha you're right. i first installed ubuntu and then typed sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to install kubuntu. two days ago i upgraded to feisty fawn. before the upgrade, kubuntu gave me the options to shut down, hibernate, suspend, log off, reboot etc
<Kubuntu> It failed to fetch wine it said?
<jussi01> bear: /join #kubuntu-fr
<LjL> Hasrat_USA: well but that means you're probably using GDM, not KDM, as your login manager. try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm 
<ranjan> Hasrat_USA: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<LjL> Hasrat_USA: as for removing the entire GNOME stuff, that's non-trivial, unless "sudo apt-get autoremove ubuntu-desktop" has decided to start working correctly in Feisty
<Hasrat_USA> damn LjL you are such an expert!
<Hasrat_USA> lol ok thanks i'm gonna try that command now
<bentonnaz> how do i install my /home directory to a separate partition
<Kubuntu> Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Kubuntu> Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<doppelganger_> it's detecting my drive as sda, not  hda as it should
<Hasrat_USA> hopefully it won't damage the system
<Kubuntu> Why wont it install?
<doppelganger_> i don't have sata drives, nor sata capability on this motherboard
<Hasrat_USA> thanks ranjan i am gonna check that out
<sybux> Any1 know how to use Intel Wireless card with Feisty. It was working fine with edgy :(
<jussi01> Kubuntu: sounds like wines repos are down...
<just-this-time> k3b says cdrecord has no access right to dvdrasm(/dev/scd0 ) what to do ?
<jussi01> sybux: mine works fine...
<Kubuntu> So I just delet the crap and I'm ready to go?
<just-this-time>  Iam member of burning and cdrom group
<jussi01> sybux: whats your issue?
<just-this-time> still no joy
<LjL> Hasrat_USA: i'm quite positive that it won't. you'll need to restart X, then, to see if it did the trick
<just-this-time> will put it in an ubuntu-annoying-blog
<sybux> jussi01: I can't connect. and in kNetworkmanager, there is no network browsed and I know there is where I am
<LjL> Hasrat_USA: actually, you'll need to go to a terminal (hit Alt+F1), login from there, and do "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop; sudo invoke-rc.d kdm start". or reboot
<Hasrat_USA> LjL should i log off, kill x and then try the 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm' command? or do you prefer that i do it while sitting inside KDE right now?
<just-this-time> anyone using k3b
<LjL> Hasrat_USA: no, you can do the reconfigure from inside X. just the last things i told you must be done from the terminal
<Kubuntu> Is it any antiviruses for kubuntu?
<LjL> l_r: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/current/
<LjL> !info clamav
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90.1-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 834 kB, installed size 1260 kB
<LjL> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<streather> hey can someone help me with wireless networking for kubuntu?
<streather> specifically connecting to a wpa encrypted router
<l_r> what's the point in a virus tool for unix?
<EmxBA> LjL: gutsy repos is open?
<TheCreationist> Okay, after updating to Feisty and installing kubuntu-desktop, my sound doesn't work in KDE, only gnome... any ideas?
<Hasrat_USA> LjL speaking of the 'last things i told you', are you talking about 'you'll need to go to a terminal (hit Alt+F1), login from there, and do "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop; sudo invoke-rc.d kdm start". or reboot' << ??
<LjL> EmxBA: don't think so
<l_r> LjL, thanks
<streather> i know theres a program that does it but i can't remember its name >.<
<EmxBA> l_r: nothing, it just lowers your fears taht someone will do something to you :)
<LjL> Hasrat_USA: yes. but you can do that *after* the reconfigure (and you can do the reconfigure in X)
<l_r> lol
<EmxBA> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/ LjL ?
<Hasrat_USA> ah okay thanks let's do it!
<LjL> EmxBA: well then i suppose it's open. ask in #ubuntu+1, i'm not following gutsy for now
<LjL> Hasrat_USA: the "reboot" is not needed, but if you prefer to reboot rather than doing that from the terminal...
<Hasrat_USA> okay
<Hasrat_USA> omg
<Hasrat_USA> you're so write
<sybux> jussi01: any idea for my wireless connection ?
<jussi01> sybux: no, its a weird one, maybe someone else knows... which model do you have?
<Hasrat_USA> 'a display manager is a program that provides graphical login capabilities for the x window system. only one display manager can manage a given x server, but multiple display manager packages are installed. please select which display manager should run by default'
<sybux> jussi01: it's a Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)
<Hasrat_USA> select the desired default display manager: gdm kdm <ok>
<jussi01> sybux: weird i have exactly the same one
<sybux> jus
<sybux> jussi01: do you use Knetworkmanager to connect ?
<jussi01> sybux: yes
<just-this-time> will google that k3b rights issue
<Kubuntu> how do I decide where the sound comes out of my computer?
<sybux> jussi01: it's very strange. Do you have upgrade from edgy or install from 0 ?
<Kubuntu> Neither
<jussi01> sybux: i installed from scratch
<Hasrat_USA> okay i'm gonna log off and kill x somehow and i pray and hope i won't forget these two commands sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop and sudo invoke-rc.d kdm start (just typing these commands to help my brain memorize 'em lol)
<Kubuntu> How do I decide witch speakers kubuntu uses?
<sybux> jussi01: just a silly question : how to you connect ? I mean which program, step.
<Kubuntu> to a wireless network?
<jussi01> sybux: right click on the network manager, click network...
<Kubuntu> kubuntu can't use dhcp!
<Kubuntu> have to write the ip in manually!
<jussi01> Kubuntu: yes it can
<Kubuntu> Not edgy!
<jussi01> Kubuntu: feist can tho
<jussi01> feisty
<Kubuntu> But I can't get feisty,  because of wine
<sybux> jussi01: I can only choose manula configuration
<jussi01> Kubuntu: remove the wine repositary
<TheCreationist> Since installing Feisty, my sound no longer works in KDE...  I've tried using both ALSA and OSS... checked my KMix levels... killed artds... still nothing.  Anyone have any ideas?
<Hasrat_USA> holy cow it worked!!!
<jussi01> sybux: there are no networks listed?
<sybux> jussi01: no
<Fishy> Are there any debs available for thunderbird 2?
<just-this-time> ok
<just-this-time> ls -l /usr/bin/cdrecord
<just-this-time> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 133 2006-08-17 15:57 /usr/bin/cdrecord
<Hasrat_USA> i now got log out suspend hibernate restart shut down!!!
<Kubuntu> don't need them apt-get install thunderbird-blblbla
<wally_> installed kubuntu-desktop, chose kdm as primary, and restarted. boot up splash was kubuntu, desktop is still ubuntu?
<Hasrat_USA> LjL: you're a divine genius no doubt!!
<just-this-time> cdrecord must be group cdrom how do I change ? chmod what ?
<LjL> Hasrat_USA: i've just used this distribution for a while
<TheCreationist> wally_: You need to choose your session in the login screen... change it to KDE
<veganri> hi, i hear 7.04 (am on 6.1) can import windows settings, but i got one of those update notices to go to 7.04, will that import my windows or do i have to use an install disk to do that
<Kubuntu> Why does wine have to be updated to install 7.04??
<jussi01> sybux: go to system settings - network settings, have a look there...
<sybux> jussi01: it's the same as when I choose manual settings
<sybux> jussi01: and another strange thing I can't select the encryption method
<_Johny> !google IRC
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google irc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheCreationist> Since installing Feisty, my sound no longer works in KDE...  I've tried using both ALSA and OSS... checked my KMix levels... killed artds... still nothing.  Anyone have any ideas?
<jussi01> sybux: Im sorry, i cant help you anymore. Im fresh out of ideas
<sybux> jussi01: np thx
<Kubuntu> Do I have to restart after install of 7.04??
<jussi01> Kubuntu: i imagine so
<Hasrat_USA> the system would automatically restart
<jussi01> sybux: maybe LjL can help - he has lots of experience...
<veganri> it couldnt hurt, if nothing else try ctrl-alt-backspace
<Hasrat_USA> and yeah you must restart cause your kernel would be upgraded as well  and it's necessary for the system to be restarted after any change in the kernel
<sybux> jussi01: so he should be very busy !
<jussi01> sybux: he probably is...
<Hasrat_USA> LjL is seasoned!
<Hasrat_USA> he immediately fixed a problem of mine that i was loosing sleep over ever since i upgraded to feisty
<just-this-time> simple one how to change /usr/bin/cdrecord group from root to cdrom ?
<jussi01> Hasrat_USA: what did he fix?
<jussi01> Hasrat_USA: pm?
<Hasrat_USA> what?
<Hasrat_USA> PM?
<TheCreationist> I could sure use some help getting my sound fixed since upgrading to Feisty broke it ;)
<just-this-time> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<toxidas> hi all
<just-this-time> !alsa | TheCreationist
<ubotu> TheCreationist: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<toxidas> i have kubuntu6.10
<DarthFrog> Hmm.  I wasn't ready to upgrade from Edgy to Feisty so when the Adept wizard asked me if I wanted to, I clicked "No".  Now that I'm ready to upgrade, Adept doesn't present any means to do so!  No "Version Upgrade" button.  No wizard.  Nuisance
<sybux> any1 know how to create a bootable usbkey with ms-dos on it ?
<toxidas> want to upgrade to feisty but i have vmware server installed
<LjL> ew, no, i don't have network manager (because i eradicated it) and i don't have wifi =)
<kubuntian> feisty is out?
<kubuntian> is it safe to upgrade?
<Kubuntu> How do I get rid of wine updates?
<toxidas> are there any problems can i use vmware server with feisty with uprade?
<jussi01> kubuntian: yes it should be
<Kubuntu> Yes, it is safe to upgrade!
<jussi01> !feisty
<ubotu> FEISTY IS OUT! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - Torrent downloads at http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/feisty/ - Metalinks (use with Aria2 or, under Windows, GetRight) at http://download.packages.ro/metalink/ubuntu/
<kubuntian> do i need to do any "special" thing?
<kubuntian> or just rename the apt-sources and dist-upgrade?
<toxidas> is there any kernel issues with vmware via festy?
<Kubuntu> go into adept, press fetch Updates and youre online!
<kubuntian> i am a synapticians!!
<Kubuntu> Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Kubuntu> thsi is the error message when it ry to install feisty!
<Kubuntu> what should I do?
<c1|freaky> i love kubunt :D
<Kubuntu> tHANKS
<c1|freaky> is there any info about the next version yet?
<Kubuntu> planty
<Kubuntu> plenty*
<Hasrat_USA> yeah the next version is KDE 4
<Hasrat_USA> if you're brave enough go download and install the beta and help the developers beta test it
<Kubuntu> but you cant install it if you have wine
<c1|freaky> of kubuntu
<Kubuntu> sudo apt-get install feisty-fawn
<c1|freaky> i mean the next kubuntu version
<Last_Hero> hmmm, should I be worried that I 'su' -> passwrod = authentication failure?
<zerak> hehe almost thought they would have made it possible to update
<Hasrat_USA> oh he is talking about kubuntu, not kde. sorry my bad
<RaNDyMyZe> Last_Hero: try sudo no su
<Last_Hero> ah, thanks Randymyze
<RaNDyMyZe> Last_Hero: if you've made a new account and want to su - into it, you have to log into it first then you can su from your acount
<Last_Hero> I'm trying to install the Java SDK using the instructions they give
<RaNDyMyZe> Last_Hero: yep, then you want to use "sudo <instruction>"
<RaNDyMyZe> Last_Hero: then your password
<frojnd> can someone be so generaus and tell what must be settings done for volume (output, input and Swithces) cause I changed something and now I can't hear vocals when I play music and my microphone with headphones is f000... Can someone make a screen shot of settings for mic and headphones please?
<Kubuntu> how do I install Feisy Fawn without adept?
<Last_Hero> what's the Linux equivelent of 'cd' (change directory)
<Kubuntu> cd
<Kubuntu> duh
<edavis10> Last_Hero: cd
<Last_Hero> : /
<RaNDyMyZe> Kubuntu: you can use the add/remove application, or you can use apt-get
<Last_Hero> "cd - command not found" >_<
<Last_Hero> kk
<Kubuntu> no
<Kubuntu> cd is a command
<Kubuntu> I know
<Kubuntu> last_hero you probably spelled it wrong, it is cd!
<LjL> Last_Hero, what did you type exactly? (pastebin the relevant part of your terminal screen)
<dac> hi jisao
<Last_Hero> it's working now strangely enough
<dac> is this live talk?
<LjL> ...
<LjL> (minutes pass)
<LjL> ...
<LjL> dac: no
<Kubuntu> No, it gets posted in the paper on tuesdays!
<Kubuntu> How do I get feisty fawn?
<LjL> !feisty
<ubotu> FEISTY IS OUT! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - Torrent downloads at http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/feisty/ - Metalinks (use with Aria2 or, under Windows, GetRight) at http://download.packages.ro/metalink/ubuntu/
<Kubuntu> No how do I upgrade?
<dac> i just installed kubuntu a few minutes ago.
<fdoving> anyone know if it's possible to put the desktop icons on the second screen in a xinerama setup?
<Kubuntu> Like sudo apt-get install kubuntu?
<LjL> !upgrade
<Kubuntu> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<kblog> back
<LjL> Kubuntu: although... that document is a bit "on the move" these hours, at least it looked that way
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> anyone an idea why wine isn't in the 64bit repo of feisty?
<fdoving> Flosoft: probably because it's 32bit only.
<kblog> i have now after the upgrade from 6.10 to feisty a problem: glob2 and at could not be upgraded
<LjL> Kubuntu: ok, it does explain it for Kubuntu too
<Flosoft> fdoving: why isn't there a 64 bit version?
<LjL> kblog: pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get install at" and "sudo apt-get install glob2"
<fdoving> Flosoft: no idea. you can try to ask in #winehq or something like that.
<Flosoft> ok thx
<dac> can you get games on kubuntu?
<Kubuntu> yeah
<Last_Hero> yes
<Kubuntu> every one
<Last_Hero> S2 Games are promising a Linux client at launch for Savage 2
<dac> thank you
<Kubuntu> I cant install feisty fawn it says:
<LjL> !games > dac    (dac, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Kubuntu> Error during update
<Kubuntu> A problem occured during the update. This is usually some sort of network proble                 m, please check your network connection and retry.
<Kubuntu> Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/                 Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<kblog> LjL: both packages depends on glob-2 respectively glob-2 data which should not be installed.
<kblog> thats why... i cant pastebin it atm because im under console atm
<Kubuntu> How do I remove wine?
<LjL> Kubuntu:  kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list , and comment out the wine.budgetdecicated.com repository (add a # before it)
<LjL> Kubuntu: sudo apt-get autoremove wine
<Kubuntu> can't i remove it?
<LjL> Kubuntu: ...?
<LjL> kblog: uhm, my at doesn't depend on glob2 or glob2-data. and i don't have glob2 installed at all, actually
<Kubuntu> can I install feisty now?
<LjL> kblog: what with "sudo apt-get install glob2-data", does it tell you why it wouldn't be installable?
<LjL> Kubuntu: you should, try
<kblog> brb
<Kubuntu> It started removing everything with kde!
<kblog> phone
<Kubuntu> LjL it removes every package that starts with k!
<Kubuntu> What do I do?
<dac> LjL,Thanks.
<Kubuntu> how do I paste a lot?
<LjL> Kubuntu: ok, don't accept that, and tell me what exactly you did, point by point
<LjL> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<LjL> Kubuntu: oh wait, you mean when autoremoving wine?
<kkerwin> Hi. In Ubuntu, is there anyway to reinstall all of my packages, similar to make world in BSD style unices?
<Kubuntu> I did sudo apt-get autoremove wine
<Mena> Hey
<Kubuntu> Out put http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16858/
<kblog> hm... i try to restart and hope that kdm starts?
<Kubuntu> me?
<Mena> does some one befor try to install mageuload megananager.exe under wine befor
<Kubuntu> LjL yes
<Kubuntu> It said: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16858/
<kblog> LjL: does this make sense if i just try to restart and hope that kde starts?
<Kubuntu> Yes
<Mena> bec eevery time i install it i got a message a bout (remove history,jobs,download) some like that and megamanger wont run
<LjL> kblog: *shrug* dunno
<LjL> Kubuntu: err, you could have told it "no"... anyway, now type "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", and prepare to wait
<doppelganger_> guys, any idea why feisty is seeing my drives as SATA and not IDE?
<kblog> who might know that?
<Kubuntu> Is this bad? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16859/
<acemo> sudo apt-get modprobe speedstep-centrino doesnt works.. in wich file can i manually put this?
<Kubuntu> what have I done? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16859/
<Kubuntu> LjL what happened?
<LjL> Kubuntu: you've just accepted to remove most of the packages on your system
<LjL> Kubuntu: type "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Mena> is there a recomnded liberaries to add on wine to make all programes work
<Kubuntu> why did you tell me to do that?
<Mena> any help here for ...is there a channel for it
<Mena> plz
<Kubuntu> LjL why did you tell me to do that?
<LjL> Kubuntu: i told you to remove wine, which would normally *not* suggest you to remove about 200 other packages
<LjL> Kubuntu: still, it *did* ask you whether you would accept the action or not before doing it
<LjL> you pressed Enter
<LjL> next time read before pressing Enter, maybe
<Kubuntu> LjL sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop only installed a few packages, not the 200 you removed!
<LjL> no, the 200 you removed.
<Kubuntu> You gave me the command and said it would remove wine
<Mena> how to secrh channels
<Kubuntu> LjL how do I get the files back? sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Mena> search*
<Kubuntu> I did this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16859/ how do I fix it?
<acemo> sudo apt-get modprobe speedstep-centrino doesnt works.. in wich file can i manually put this?
<acemo> FATAL: Error inserting speedstep_centrino (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-centrino.ko): Device or resource busy
<Kubuntu> is kde-core an imortant package?
<mr_pink> hi
<Kubuntu> LjL plz help I need thes packages http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16859/
<LjL> holy cow, it seems i have a hard time realizing just how long something i paste is
<mr_pink> is there an netinstall like in debian
<g35> !mozilla-thunderbird
<LjL> Kubuntu: anyway, sudo apt-get install all-those-package-that-are-listed-in-the-pastebin
<mr_pink> ?
<LjL> Kubuntu: what do you think? yes
<LjL> Kubuntu: you might as well *first* upgrade to feisty and *then* reinstall all that stuff, it will save you quite a bit of downloading
<Kubuntu> just copy them all?
<LjL> Kubuntu: sudo apt-get install all-those-package-that-are-listed-in-the-pastebin
<LjL> yes
<LjL> but upgrade to feisty first or you'll download a ton of useless stuff
<g35> hi, thunderbird 2 isnt in the repos yet, how can i install it via the tar.gz?
<Mena> !search
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about search - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<heyepic> Has anyone ever lost their soundcard after reboot? I installed Ubuntu last night and the soundcard worked, now - not so much.
<eric> Hey, how would I go about installing flash player for Konquerer?
<Kubuntu> LjL wine is still not gone! How do I remove it http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<Mena> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<LjL> Kubuntu: "sudo apt-get update"
<eric> thank you!
<lwelyn> Can somebody have a look at my xorg.conf http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/9524/ and tell me where the problem is? ( it tells display not set )
<zorglu_> anybody know why flash is so much slower on linux than on window ?
<g35> how can you get ubotu to check the repos?
<Kubuntu> W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<Kubuntu> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Kubuntu> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Kubuntu> this is the error, how to fix?
<Kubuntu> LjL how?
<zorglu_> g35: sudo apt-get update
<Mena> zorglu_, who said that i have flas working with firefox (good)
<zorglu_> Kubuntu: install the key for their repository, it should be somewhere on their site
<Mena> zorglu_, maybe that bec of the Memory(Ram)
<compengi> i'm trying to run k3b on ordinary ubuntu feisty but it gives me this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16856/ when i try to start it
<mr_pink> hi
<zorglu_> Mena: ?
<mr_pink> does anybody know if there is an netinstall of kubuntun like in debian
<mr_pink> ?
<sulan> i'm going crazy over here.. trying to get s/mime working with kmail, and it's very close now.  I just can't seem to decrypt mails i have received, though it works to check their signature... :/
<zorglu_> wow 2500 seed on feisty gnome :)
<qbert> I want some to run a script every time a certian user logs on, how can i do that ?
<Mena> zorglu_, never mind :)
<Kubuntu> But I don't want wine, I want to remove it!
<Arwen> qbert, ~/.bash_profile
<qbert> thx
<sulan> Encrypted message (decryption not possible)
<sulan> Reason: No secret key
<sulan> gaaaaaaah!
<Kubuntu> LjL you are mean!!
<blekos> could u tell me the utility for setting cpu to performance/ dynamic etc?
<zorglu_> Kubuntu: relax
<acemo> FATAL: Error inserting speedstep_centrino (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-centrino.ko): Device or resource busy
<acemo> in wich file can i manually install this module?
<Mena> eric, if you didnt find your aim on that pages easy do that on terminal ( apt-cache cearch flash)
<Kubuntu> She made me delet kde
<zorglu_> Kubuntu: relax
<Kubuntu> LjL made me delete KDE!
<Mena> eric, its on the pages but this is an easy way
<Kubuntu> It takes months to reinstall!
<Doctor_Nick> is there a guide for setting up beryl somewhere
<acemo> kubuntu: months? how slow is ur computer? :S
<Kubuntu> A long while
<zorglu_> Kubuntu: ok get angry all the way and throw untrue accusations :)
<eric> Mena: I found it, thanks!
<Kubuntu> a lot more than the five second LjL used on removing them!
<Mena> eric, ok good
<zorglu_> ok
<Mena> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<acemo> !modules
<Kubuntu> !voteban
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voteban - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lwelyn> Can somebody have a look at my xorg.conf http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/9524/ and tell me where the problem is? ( it tells display not set )
<zorglu_> Kubuntu: you have to realize that those people try to help you and you insulting them is not nice
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu_> need some help
<Kubuntu> But LjL deleted my KDE, I wanted to get rid of the wine respitorys!
<mats752> hi
<kblog> hi
<mats752> need somehelp
<RaNDyMyZe> Kubuntu: comment out the budget.dedicated line in your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<zorglu_> Kubuntu: be nice and notice that if you could have been removed from the channel :)
<zorglu_> Kubuntu: but you are still here :)
<mats752> so i want to instal kunbuntu on a /dev/sdb1
<acemo> kubuntu: u are the one who didnt read what the command did, ur the one who gave ur computer the command to remove it all, not LjL.
<Kubuntu> How do I get rid of my wine respitorys?
<RaNDyMyZe> Kubuntu: then do an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<aleksanteri> Kubuntu: vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<aleksanteri> and delete all lines with "wine"
<Mena> !ask |ubuntu_, mats752,
<ubotu> ubuntu_, mats752,: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Kubuntu> It seamed ok sudo apt-get autoremove wine
<acemo> kubuntu: always when the computer asks you a question read the question before answering it
<Kubuntu> Yeah, but I didn't think it would remove wine
<Kubuntu> vim /etc/apt/sources.list didn't work, no lines with wine in them!
<zorglu_> Kubuntu: hehe you are not being nice :)
<zorglu_> be nice with other please
<acemo> kubuntu: well.. LjL also is a human, humans make mistakes, dont get mad at LjL for being a human..
<Kubuntu> No, for deleting KDE!
<zorglu_> Kubunt
<zorglu_> hehe
<zorglu_> Kubuntu: please stop saying that as it is not true :)
<mats752> ok i want to instal my kubuntu and i chose the /dev/sdb1 (externe USB hardisk 250gb) but there are files on and i don't want to lose them , so do i just have to press next and it instal automatocly an new map with his files or does he format ore delete files, ty for your help
<acemo> kubuntu: thats what im saying.. LjL is/was in here.. not to fuck someones computer up, but to help someone
<RaNDyMyZe> mats752: you can't just install to an external usb drive like you can an internal drive
<Kubuntu> But how do I get rid of the wine problem?
<zorglu_> Kubuntu: insulting people with untrue accusation wont help you fix your configuration
<acemo> kubuntu: LjL gave u a command of wich he thought it would do what it had to do, but aperently it did something else
<zorglu_> acemo: with a big 'apparently' :)
<Kubuntu> sudo apt-get remove wine
<Kubuntu> it removed a lot of packages, but not wine
<mats752> RaNDyMyZe: you can shose it by handmatig (srr its in dutch:d)
<zorglu_> it requires a patence to come here :)
<acemo> kubuntu: how did u install wine? with the command sudo apt-get install wine?
<Kubuntu> Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<RaNDyMyZe> mats752: yes, but it requires a special procedure to install to an external removable drive
<Kubuntu> I got absolutly no idea
<compengi> i'm trying to run k3b on ordinary ubuntu feisty but it gives me this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16856/ when i try to start it
<zorglu_> to have people insulting you because you spend your time trying to help them for free... and accept that :) a real ubuntu :)
<compengi> does anyone have any idea about the problem and how to fix it?
<RaNDyMyZe> mats752:
<Kubuntu> I think I donloaded it from the wb
<Kubuntu> Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<zorglu_> compengi: let me look
<Kubuntu> That is the error code!
<eric> Hey, um, im trying to install GPLFlash, and it says error: need libjpeg, which according to adpet, i have...
<acemo> zorglu_: that and the fact that i dont know enough about linux besides answering some easy questions cause me to not be in this chat too much
<RaNDyMyZe> mats752: if you google installing Linux to the usb drive you will see some good tutorials
<Kubuntu> Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<compengi> zorglu_, okay
<Kubuntu> How do I fix this?
<RaNDyMyZe> mats752: Wolvix Linux has an autoinstaller to usb.  Wolvix uses the fluxbox window manager
<zorglu_> Kubuntu: first you relax
<Kubuntu> ok
<Kubuntu> relaxing
<Kubuntu> Then?
<zorglu_> compengi: which users are you when you type this 'k3b' command ?
<eric> Anyone know a reason why libjpeg wouldnt be working?
<Kubuntu> zorglu_ Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1) Then?
<compengi> zorglu_, i'm the root
<Kubuntu> WHile I was installing feisty fawn
<zorglu_> compengi: type "id ; ls -l /home/compengi/.kde" for me
<RaNDyMyZe> Kubuntu: first comment out the wine.budgetdedicated lines in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<compengi> zorglu_, :~$ ls -l /home/compengi/.kde
<compengi> ls: /home/compengi/.kde: Permission denied
<acemo> kubuntu: can u show ur sources.list file?
<zorglu_> compengi: doesnt seems good :)
<mats752> ty
<RaNDyMyZe> Kubuntu: then do a sudo apt-get update
<zorglu_> compengi: so come back as compengi, and from compengi, do "kdesu k3b"
<Kubuntu> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<RaNDyMyZe> Kubuntu: next sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<Kubuntu> what is that paste thingi?
<Kubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16862/
<acemo> thats a website where u can easy post texts on, for example log files or sources.list
<Kubuntu> there is the file
<eric> *cries*
<eric> hehe
<RaNDyMyZe> Kubuntu: it's just what the bot said. a place to post large text files.  like your sources list
<compengi> zorglu_, it gave an DCOP communications error
<Kubuntu> Yes, I saw that
<Kubuntu> Now I have reinstalled kde
<eric> Anyone know anything about GPLFlash?
<compengi> zorglu_, cannot read network connection list
<RaNDyMyZe> Kubuntu: did you reinstall kubuntu-desktop?
<Kubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16862/ here is the file you asked for
<Kubuntu> no kde
<zorglu_> compengi: ok lets retry. you delog, and you relog, then you open a terminal and type this command "kdesu k3b"
<Kubuntu> apt-get install kde
<Alonea> Ok, the Wireless Assistant is no longer automatically connecting to the internet any more. It started after upgrade.
<zorglu_> compengi: and do "ls -l /home/compengi" for me
<Kubuntu> acemo here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16862/
<mats752> hi i have encore a qwestion :  hhow cna you delte from usb when you are on kubund (from the cd so live fromthe ccd)
<zorglu_> compengi: something is wrong with your directory
<prak> does anyone know how to delete previous versions of ubuntu on a computer?
<Kubuntu> formate
<compengi> zorglu_, you mean home?
<RaNDyMyZe> Kubuntu: your sources.list looks fine now
<zorglu_> compengi: seems like they are monted on nfs or you just did a tar/copy on your home dir
<eric> anyone got a minute?
<RaNDyMyZe> mats752: I'm not sure what you're asking?
<zorglu_> compengi: type "ls -l /home/compengi" and gimme the result
<Kubuntu> RaNDyMeZe when I install feisty fawn i get this Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<tue> i got a slight problem. I have installed beryl on my brothers computer, but when i change tabs in konquorer, there is a slight pause on approx 1 sec which is quite irritating. i has tried de-selecting all beryl features, but it didnt have an effect. Is this something anything can be done about?
<zorglu_> compengi: type "ls -dl /home/compengi /home /"  even :)
<eric> guess not :/
<compengi> zorglu_, ls -dl /home/compengi /home /
<compengi> drwxr-xr-x 21 root     root     4096 2007-04-20 20:18 /
<compengi> drwxr-xr-x  3 root     root     4096 2007-04-20 20:16 /home
<compengi> drwxr-xr-x 48 compengi compengi 4096 2007-04-21 21:42 /home/compengi
<RaNDyMyZe> Kubuntu: what happens when you try to sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f
<RaNDyMyZe> Kubuntu: don't worry about a gpg key error on update for apt-get
<zorglu_> compengi: all fine here. lets go further "ls -dl /home/compengi/.kde"
<compengi> zorglu_, do you want ls -l /home/compengi too?
<zorglu_> compengi: not necessary
<compengi> zorglu_, ls -dl /home/compengi/.kde
<compengi> drwx------ 3 root root 4096 2007-04-21 15:34 /home/compengi/.kde
<Kubuntu> W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<Kubuntu> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Kubuntu> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Kubuntu> W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<Kubuntu> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Kubuntu> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<zorglu_> compengi: THERE :)
<Kubuntu> that happens after downloading stuff
<compengi> !past > Kubuntu
<coreymon77> !pastebin || Kubuntu
<zorglu_> compengi: those file should be in compengi, not root
<ubotu> | Kubuntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<coreymon77> !pastebin | Kubuntu
<Kubuntu> sry
<compengi> zorglu_, oh
<zorglu_> compengi: several 'fixes' are possible...
<Mena> !ask |eric
<ubotu> eric: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zorglu_> compengi: do you care much about your kde config ?
<zorglu_> compengi: this .kde contains your current .kde config btw
<compengi> zorglu_, never played with it :)
<Kubuntu> What now?
<lnxkde|work> yay! Kubuntu is here
<Kubuntu> I am
<RaNDyMyZe> Kubuntu: are you installing Feisty?
<Kubuntu> yes
<Kubuntu> Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<zorglu_> compengi: ok the easy fix then :) do a "rm -rf /home/compengi/.kde" but BE CAREFULL and type the proper path. this command erase all files for this path and below it. so be carefull
<Kubuntu> but this comes up
<RaNDyMyZe> Kubuntu: because your sources.list says edgy, that's not going to work at all
<Kubuntu> that*
<lnxkde|work> :/
<RaNDyMyZe> Kubuntu: how are you trying to upgrade?
<compengi> zorglu_, sudo rm -rf /home/compengi/.kde ?
<Kubuntu> Through adept, I've also tried the server update tool but neither worx!
<RaNDyMyZe> Kubuntu: when you pasted your sources.list did you copy it directly from /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Kubuntu> yes
<zorglu_> compengi: i may have forgotten sudo yes. once again, be carefull with the path
<RaNDyMyZe> !feisty
<ubotu> FEISTY IS OUT! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - Torrent downloads at http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/feisty/ - Metalinks (use with Aria2 or, under Windows, GetRight) at http://download.packages.ro/metalink/ubuntu/
<compengi> zorglu_, done
<RaNDyMyZe> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<RaNDyMyZe> Kubuntu: read that last page very carefully
<Kubuntu> All of the methods gives the same thing Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<zorglu_> compengi: ok now, delog and relog under compengi, and a new .kde should be there, owned by compengi
<zorglu_> compengi: with a working k3b, hopefully :)
<RaNDyMyZe> Kubuntu: how did you install wine in the first place?
<compengi> zorglu_, you mean log out and login right?
<zorglu_> compengi: yep
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :C can anyone help me im stumped
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I was using ubuntu... (feisty) and it worked
<Kubuntu> I added some respitories, they didn't work so I downloade the file and installed it!
<Lord_Maynoth_42> then I decided to try kubuntu
<Lord_Maynoth_42> and it worked
<Lord_Maynoth_42> then I formatted and went back with ubuntu
<Kubuntu> I have kubuntu not ubuntu!
<Lord_Maynoth_42> but now my nic doesn't work
<Lord_Maynoth_42> it still works in xp just fine
<Lord_Maynoth_42> and was working in (k)ubuntu
<RaNDyMyZe> Kubuntu: I understand you're using Kubuntu
<Kubuntu> It tells me to use programs I don't have!
<Kubuntu> Update tool
<compengi> zorglu_, it worked thanks alot, i appreciate your help
<Arwen> w00t, I'm on usenet!
<zorglu_> compengi: my pleasure
<Kubuntu> witch can be found under system->admin->
<Kubuntu> i dont have admin in my system
<Kubuntu> RaNDyMyZe how do I select what to update?
<RaNDyMyZe> Kubuntu: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-release.php#upgrade
<RaNDyMyZe> Kubuntu:
<RaNDyMyZe> Kubuntu: those are kubuntu specific instructions
<Kubuntu> yes
<Kubuntu> an error Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Kubuntu> Same error!
<Kubuntu> RaNDyMyZe i need to get rid of the wine thingi!
<RaNDyMyZe> Kubuntu: back to your wine install.  did you download the .deb file and install it that way?
<Alonea> Ok, the Wireless Assistant is no longer automatically connecting to the internet any more. It started after upgrade.
<Kubuntu> After removing respitory do I have to restart computer for it to take effect?
<RaNDyMyZe> Kubuntu: no
<Kubuntu> Sure?
<RaNDyMyZe> Kubuntu: did you install using a .deb file downloaded from wine, or did you compile
<danny500> Does anyone know if there is a cpu frequency control for a Intel Pentium 3 (Katmai)?
<Kubuntu> I installed from a deb file because the respos didn't work, but I added them
<zorglu_> danny500: unlikely
<danny500> :(
<zorglu_> danny500: i think p3 appeared way before 'cpu freq control
<RaNDyMyZe> Kubuntu: try adding this at the command line (it is the winehq key): wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<zorglu_> danny500: note that im not sure :)
<danny500> darn cause I had a mishap where my cpu overclocked it self from 550MHz to 750MHz and I want to beable to do that willingly
<RaNDyMyZe> Kubuntu: that shouldn't be necessary, but it won't hurt to add their key anyway
<danny500> don't know why it overclocked itself but it was running really nicely :D
<RaNDyMyZe> Kubuntu: what does this show? aptitude search wine
<Kubuntu> It say OK
<RaNDyMyZe> Kubuntu: good!
<danny500> is there any cpu frequency control for Intel cpu's that I can use?
<Kubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu-desktop:~$ aptitude search wine
<Kubuntu> p   libwine                                  - Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Dummy Packa
<Kubuntu> p   libwine-dev                              - Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Dummy Packa
<Kubuntu> c   wine                                     - Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emul
<Kubuntu> p   wine-dev                                 - Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Development
<Kubuntu> i   winefish                                 - LaTeX Editor based on Bluefish
<Kubuntu> that it says
<danny500> Kubuntu> pastebin!
<RaNDyMyZe> Kubuntu: use that pastebin if it's going to be long
<danny500> pastebin!
<Ashex> !pastebin > Kubuntu
<g35> is there anyway to make GRUB look nicer, i mean in terms of a GUI?  So like can you assign images for the different menu options or somethign of the like?
<Kubuntu> I didn't think it was that long!
<Ashex> g35, you can use a splashimage
<Kubuntu> By the way, I don't have wine now. It is deleted!
<danny500> g35: beryl
<Ashex> danny500, he's talking about grub
<Ashex> beryl is a window manager
<danny500> oh ok lol
<LjL> acemo: and humans go to have dinner, as well. anyway, i'd even feel (wrongly) guilty about that if he weren't so... arrogant to start with. you see, "sudo apt-get autoremove wine" should just remove wine and its dependencies. if one did something stupid such as removing kubuntu-desktop, then i suppose it might *propose* you to remove quite a few packages. hitting Yes (after reading the *very* plain english description of what is going to happen, and even
<LjL> without asking and waiting for an answer) is your own decision not mine, for sure
<g35> danny500, how can i use beryl to change grub's appearance?
<danny500> pastebin! > LjL
<Ashex> g35, http://www.queervisions.com/arch/2007/04/9_grub_splash_i.html
<Kubuntu> Don't listen to LjL, LjL deletes your kde!!
<LjL> danny500: don't be ridiculous...
<danny500> never mind g35, mistake
<Ashex> danny500, it's !pastebin, not pastebin!
<RaNDyMyZe> okay just stop that both!
<Ashex> ! is the trigger
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is the trigger - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<danny500> oops lol
<tkrapil> ?
<RaNDyMyZe> Kubuntu: now try sudo apt-get update
<LjL> Kubuntu: and you don't be stupid, saying things like that isn't likely to help anybody, especially you.
<Kubuntu> same error
<RaNDyMyZe> Kubuntu: does it still give the same message
<coi> hey guys, i just did apt-get for vmware, how can i access my windows system from it?
<Kubuntu> yes
<RaNDyMyZe> LjL: just stop or take it to pm/email
<danny500> coi: do you just want access to your files on the windows drive?
<LjL> RaNDyMyZe: i'm sorry.
<Ashex> quick question for you guys
<Mena> Thanks
<Ashex> what's the command to use to backup data
<LjL> !backup
<Mena> Bye
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Ashex> I can't remember which command it is :/
<coi> danny500, no i want to use my windows apps
<coi> from linux
<RaNDyMyZe> Kubuntu: does this give the same message?  apt-get install -f
<shawn34> can i use the remote desktop feature regardless of ubuntu version?
<danny500> oh ok, have you tried wine?
<RaNDyMyZe> Kubuntu: make sure you put the -f after install
<danny500> or cedega?
<coi> danny500, yeah no doog :(
<coi> good8
<danny500> oh I see, games?
<shawn34> im running kubuntu with edgy, can i remote into ubuntu dapper?
<Kubuntu> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<danny500> coi: hold on a second ok
<coi> danny500, machine emulators for some classes that im taking
<coi> danny500, thanks :D
<coi> ok
<Kubuntu> can we use remote desktop so you can help me?
<makuseru> i had to get my sources from source-o-matic but it dosnt have the repos for universe and multiuniverse, how can i get thoes repos?
<RaNDyMyZe> Kubuntu: nope, I have to leave in a very short bit
<Kubuntu> plz
<danny500> coi
<danny500> http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=3&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.vmware.com%2Fsupport%2Fguestnotes%2Fdoc%2Fguestos_winxp.html&ei=emEqRrDHD5nqhwLTrvXQBQ&usg=AFrqEzfDfFwqWAicE1sjE5ub7jDv4V7cEQ&sig2=d-kfZzUuGUL0wyk4zEQgJA
<LjL> makuseru: yes it does, it's the second tickmark
<RaNDyMyZe> Kubuntu: try apt-get remove --purge wine
<coi> thanks
<coi> i'll give it a read
<RaNDyMyZe> Kubuntu: then also remove your ~/.wine directory
<Kubuntu> Package wine is not installed, so not removed
<Kubuntu> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<LjL> is all this for the purpose of... upgrading to feisty? come on.
<danny500> coi: your welcome :D
<apokryphos> ubotu: upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<danny500> coi: I googled vmware Windows XP lol
<cyberius> hi! i installed VisualBoyAdvance 1.7.2 from the sources, everything went fine. ( ./configure - make - sudo make install) but now i DON'T know how to start it..? anybody knows the emulator and can help me? the readme doesnt help me :(
<coi> well... it didnt really help
<Kubuntu> can't delete it
<ubuntu__> how can I use the live cd to add/remove programs from my main installation
<cyberius> comand vba, visualboyadvance , nothing works.. O_o
<danny500> you read it?
<LjL> ubuntu__: you can't
<coi> yeah
<LjL> ubuntu__: at least there's nothing specific to do that. it might be possible with some heavy hacking, but why?
<coi> this is better : http://www.linuxforums.org/applications/using_vmware_player_to_test_linux_distributions.html
<ubuntu__> I thought I could somehow chroot and do it?  am I wrong
<Kubuntu> LjL any other good ideas?
<ubuntu__> My feisty install broke, I cant boot
<LjL> ubuntu__: yes, maybe a chroot will work
<Kubuntu> To my problem?
<RaNDyMyZe> Kubuntu: i have to go now.  sorry i couldn't help.
<coreymon77> wow
<danny500> ubuntu_: reinstall
<Kubuntu> Ok, bye bye
<coreymon77> i love fesity
<LjL> Kubuntu: i don't want the responsibility of you hitting "Yes" on things you should clearly leave alone, sorry
<ubuntu__> ive never used chroot, I have no idea how
<Moniiii> hi
<Starfighter_> Hey guys, you have a sec that you could help me out?
<ubuntu__> can I reinstall without reformatting?
<Kubuntu> LjL you told me to use that command
<Starfighter_> I have a hardware problem
<coreymon77> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Starfighter_> Alrighty:)
<LjL> Kubuntu: yes i did, i also told you how to restore your package, did that work out?
<nalioth> cyberius: not any help with your starting, but you really should use !checkinstall when building from source on kubuntu
<Starfighter_> I have a Synaptics Touchpad on my machine that won't recognize
<Kubuntu> NO
<LjL> Kubuntu: then describe how please. i wasn't looking.
<Kubuntu> I had to use sudo apt-get install kde
<danny500> nope, but you can make a partision at the back of you drive then put the data you need on a flash drine or something then format the drive
<Kubuntu> hope it worx
<cyberius> !checkinstall
<LjL> ubuntu__: yes and no... it's possible with the alternate cd, maybe it's even possible with the desktop cd, but in both cases it's nontrivial
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<LjL> ubuntu__: what is your problem anyway? perhaps we can think of easier solutions
<danny500> ubuntu_: nope, but you can make a partision at the back of you drive then put the data you need on a flash drine or something then format the drive
<Starfighter_> It seems that in my xorg.config file there is a Macintosh Button Emulation thing in there which makes so sense, cuz I don't have a mac
<LjL> Kubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kde" is a subset of "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", which was the first thing i'd told you to do.
<Kubuntu> but sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop wont work
<Starfighter_> Would is help it I gave you guys the output for my xorg.config file?
<danny500> ubuntu_: actually better solution, run live cd, put your data on the flash drive then reinstall
<LjL> Kubuntu: well, that means there is a problem -- whether or not apt-get install kde will work. pastebin the errors it gives.
<Starfighter_> Hello?
<shawn34> How can i remote into a ubuntu laptop thats not local?
<Kubuntu> No, I don't care about kde, I want feisty fawn!
<wally_> to install opera after downloading?
<ubuntu__> i was asking on here earlier as twasbrillg:  anyway, the upgrade broke at the nvidia glx drivers, now when I try to boot, it hangs after fckd (or something)  I cant get to a command prompt with ctl alt f2
<Kubuntu> I have gnome to if kde is broken!
<shawn34> anyone?
<LjL> Kubuntu: then why in the world are you trying sudo apt-get install kde?
<Starfighter_> Hey guys, anyone got an idea what I should try?
<Kubuntu> LjL donno
<LjL> Kubuntu: anyway, if a package such as kubuntu-desktop doesn't install, *it means your APT system is broken*, whether or NOT you want any given thing
<ubuntu__> danny500: im in the process of transfering my data, eta is about 26 hours!! Im trying to save time
<Kubuntu> LjL how do I get rid of that error
<Doctor_Nick> so
<Kubuntu> Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<sybux> can someone help me with using my vga output on my laptop
<danny500> oh ok lol, what do you need to back up that will take that long?
<ubuntu__> .../home
<LjL> Kubuntu: pastebin your *current* sources.list file. and, of course, you already typed  sudo apt-get update ?
<Starfighter_> Hey guys, I really need to get this fixed, otherwise I may have to revert back to windows
<Kubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16862/
<Doctor_Nick> ugh
<Kubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16862/
<Kubuntu> LjL http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16862/
<danny500> oh ok well I need to fix my graphics card so I'll see ya later
<Starfighter_> Anyone at all able to help me out??!?!?!
<Doctor_Nick> i followed the guide that beryl gave me for setting up the XGL server, but whenever I run it, it's EXTEREMELY SLOW
<Doctor_Nick> Starfighter_: your excessive use of punctuation has inspired me
<Starfighter_> lol
<Starfighter_> Doc, can you help me
<Starfighter_> pwease!!!!!
<Doctor_Nick> you usually say what you need help with first
<Kubuntu> LjL see something wrong?
<Starfighter_> I already did
<Starfighter_> Everyone ignored me
<Starfighter_> lol
<Doctor_Nick> with what
<LjL> Kubuntu: pastebin the output of  ls /var/lib/apt/lists  and of  ls /var/cache/apt . no, the sources.list looks fine
<Starfighter_> I have a Synaptics Touchpad that I can't get working
<Doctor_Nick> did you install synaptics
<Starfighter_> I have the synclient installed
<Doctor_Nick> what about the applet
<Kubuntu> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Starfighter_> But everytime I try to do something with it, it says that Shared memory cannot be accessed GHMConfig disabled?
<LjL> Kubuntu: actually no - the sources.list is not fine, but that shouldn't be related to the wine problems
<Starfighter_> I don't know what package I need for the applet
<Doctor_Nick> Starfighter_: that's a problem i had
<Starfighter_> What does it do exactly?
<Starfighter_> Really
<Kubuntu> LjL http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16880/
<Doctor_Nick> i just dont use the touchpad
<Starfighter_> What did you do
<wally_> How do i install opera after downloading it?
<Starfighter_> Well, this is for my father and he needs the touchpad to work
<LjL> Kubuntu: change your sources.list like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16881/ anyway, otherwise you'll run into [other]  troubles (if you have universe enabled, you need to have it enabled also in -updates and -security)
<Kubuntu> sudo apt-get install opera
<Starfighter_> Do you have a Toshiba A105 as well?
<Doctor_Nick> no
<wally_> didn't work, had to download tar from opera site
<Starfighter_> What model, if you don't mind
<Doctor_Nick> this is a common problem with synaptic touchpads
<Starfighter_> Is there a workaround that you know of?
<Starfighter_> I don't need all the fancy features, just to be able to use the mouse
<Doctor_Nick> Starfighter_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=397327&highlight=synaptic+touchpad
<Doctor_Nick> try that
<Starfighter_> alright, going now
<Starfighter_> Thx for your help so far mate
<LjL> Kubuntu: try  mkdir ~/winebackup ; sudo mv /var/lib/apt/lists/wine.budgetdedicated.com* ~/winebackup/ , and then  sudo apt-get update , and then try upgrading to feisty
<LjL> wally_: there is a .deb available for Opera, i think
<LjL> no need to use the tar in that case
<Starfighter_> Doctor_Nick
<wally_> from synaptics or site?
<Starfighter_> Does your comp actually recognize the mouse, just not let you use it though?
<Starfighter_> Cuz mine doesn't even show up in any of the config files
<Doctor_Nick> it works
<Doctor_Nick> but the config program doesnt
<Starfighter_> oh, well, mine doesn't even work
<LjL> wally_: http://www.opera.com/download/index.dml?platform=linux
<wally_> got it
<Starfighter_> Here is my xorg.config output
<LjL> wally_: it's also available in the dapper-commercial repository, but i don't think there is one for edgy or feisty. even that .deb is, at most, for edgy
<LjL> wally_: doesn't seem like there's a feisty one yet
<Kubuntu> LjL same error
<g35> anyone here ever used gfxboot>
<LjL> Kubuntu: what's the output of  sudo apt-get update , though? does it also include that error?
<Starfighter_> Section "InputDevice"
<Starfighter_> 	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
<Starfighter_> 	Driver		"kbd"
<Starfighter_> 	Option		"CoreKeyboard"
<Starfighter_> 	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
<Starfighter_> 	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
<Starfighter_> 	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
<Starfighter_> EndSection
<Starfighter_> Section "InputDevice"
<Starfighter_> 	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Starfighter_> 	Driver		"mouse"
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Kubuntu> here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16882/
<Starfighter_> EndSection
<Starfighter_> Section "InputDevice"
<Starfighter_> 	Driver		"wacom"
<Starfighter_> 	Identifier	"stylus"
<Starfighter_> 	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/wacom"
<Starfighter_> 	Option		"Type"		"stylus"
<Starfighter_> 	Option		"ForceDevice"	"ISDV4"		# Tablet PC ONLY
<Starfighter_> EndSection
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Starfighter_> Section "InputDevice"
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %Starfighter_!*@*]  by LjL
<LjL> Starfighter_: what the heck... stop your client! >:
<Kubuntu> LjL http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16882/
<LjL> Starfighter_: because you're flooding the channel like mad, didn't you notice?
<LjL> Starfighter_, err, you were *still* pasting even the second time i kicked you
<malik__> yeeeehaaaaaaaaa im back........but its weird....... sometime i get message that i am banned from channel and then few hours laters i get in.......can some one tell me whats goin on or if some one have the same problem
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %Starfighter_!*@*]  by LjL
<Starfighter_> I just didn't know there was a paste bin
<tictactatic> hi there, i read an interview with mark shuttleworth the other day, and he said there would be some checkbox to turn on beryl in ubuntu feisty. is there such a thing for kubuntu?
<LjL> malik__: now you're from a sane IP address
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Kubuntu> LjL http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16882/
<wally_> LjL - ok i'm stupid, how do i install the .deb once downloaded?
<Starfighter_> Ok, sorry LjL, I'll use the pastebin from now on
<LjL> Kubuntu: i've seen it, but i'm kind of stuck. try "sudo apt-get clean"
<Kubuntu> wally_ right klick
<LjL> wally_: "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb"
<Starfighter_> I didn't know there was one
<Kubuntu> then kubuntu installer
<LjL> or right click, yes
<LjL> Starfighter_: ok, you know now
<Starfighter_> :P
<wally_> duh. thanks
<Starfighter_> Well, now that I've got your attention, lol, YOu mind helping me out when you have a sec
<malik__> whats better plugin to use in firefox.......mplayer or VLC?
<ubuntu__> wow, i got chroot working, so im running dpkg --configure -a to clean things up....we'll see where this leads
<S|h|A|h|R|u|Z> GreEtings Everybody. [Nsu SrT] 
<Starfighter_> Hello
<LjL> Kubuntu: your wine *is* removed, but for some reason APT is still trying to read the contents of that repository. your HD isn't full by any chance, by the way?
<Starfighter_> ShAhRuZ, are you here to ask questions or respond to them
<Kubuntu> LjL what is HD??
<S|h|A|h|R|u|Z>  both ways 
<LjL> Kubuntu: hard drive
<Starfighter_> You mind helping me?
<LjL> your disk
<LjL> Kubuntu: try also  sudo apt-get check 
<Kubuntu> Building dependency tree
<Kubuntu> Reading state information... Done
<Starfighter_> Would you mind ShAhRuZ
<LjL> Kubuntu: try apt-get update again, though it'll probably fail. do also a  grep -r budgetdedicated /var/*  and pastebin the output (might be quite long)
<Last_Hero> right, I have some java files in /home/lasthero/java and my IDE (jGrasp) is getting a Read-Only file system error when it tries to compile, shouldn't I have read/write privelages to my own directory? : /
<Starfighter_> ShAhRuZ?
<S|h|A|h|R|u|Z>  pm 
<Starfighter_> huh?
<LjL> S|h|A|h|R|u|Z: what's that spammish stuff?
<Starfighter_> I dunno
<Starfighter_> ShAhRuZ are you able to help me, please?
<Kubuntu> LjL
<Kubuntu> LjL http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16885/
<Hasrat_USA> anyone knows how to REALLY obliterate GNOME/Ubuntu from the system from KDE? I tried sudo apt-get auto-remove ubuntu-desktop and went to the extent of rebooting but still it has an option to log into GNOME in session list
<Kubuntu> sudo apt-get remove gnome
<Starfighter_> *sigh* Is there anyone there that can help?  I've been asking for forever, and I'd shut up if I could get just one person to help
<edhoedt> hi all.... I'd like to know how to activate compiz on kubuntu feisty (I heard it's included in)... can anyone help me?
<Last_Hero> whats up Starfighter?
<Hasrat_USA> edhoedt type compiz in terminal
<Starfighter_> I need help with my Synaptics Touchpad
<czer323> tictactatic: I've been looking for something similar.  I think I found it though.  KDE Menu> System Settings> Window Behavior> Transparency
<Starfighter_> If you don't mine Last)Hero
<Starfighter_> *mind
<Kubuntu> LjL http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16885/
<edhoedt> it says that compiz is not installed...
<edhoedt> but isn't it included with feisty?
<Last_Hero> well, mine works without any configuration, so I can't really help you, sorry : /
<Daisuke_Ido> edhoedt: not kubuntu
<Starfighter_> According to my synclient, it says that touchpad is recognized, but it doesn't work and it's not written in my xorg.config file
<Daisuke_Ido> you're going to have to install it
<Hasrat_USA> yes. what's your basic system configuration? i bet the upgrader/installer didn't willingly install compiz since it thought your hardware was too weak to run Compiz
<edhoedt> ah right.... is it only with gnome??...
<ubuntu__> so I chmod'd and cleaned up everything, dpkg still said i had some errors, so I sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'd im holding my breath
<Kubuntu> LjL are you there?
<Tired_> Hi.  Kinda stupid newbie question:  I'm about to give Feisty a try for the first time, and to do so, I'll need to use the monitor I am using now...will I be able to access IRC and all web pages from the basic just-installed environment, or will I be flipping monitor cables when I have trouble?
<Daisuke_Ido> Hasrat_USA: it's just not installed by default with kubuntu, only ubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> Tired_: as long as net access works, you're fine
<Last_Hero> Tired_, if your on the LiveCD just now then yeah
<edhoedt> ok thanks all!!!
<Tired_> it should...onboard intel networking
<Tired_> and no, I'm on my XP box now, but i only have the one monitor
<Hasrat_USA> oh sorry yes daisuke that's what i observed so far. when i log into gnome i can find Compiz in the menu. but in kde i can't. well i got beryl up and running so what the heck!
<Starfighter_> And everytime I try and use the synclient, it says cannot access shared memory, SHMConfig Diabled?
<ubuntu__> tired, you can still use your system during the entire install, its not like windows
<Starfighter_> Anyone got an idea?
<Kubuntu> I got one!
<Tired_> i was just concerned about Flash in the web broser, in case I need it for help ites...that kinda thing
<Starfighter_> Please share
<tictactatic> czer323: i found translucency
<tictactatic> i guess it'
<Kubuntu> Help me install Feisty Fawn!
<Starfighter_> Kubuntu, what are you having problems with?
<Hasrat_USA> starfighter it's a laptop of course? which model?
<michael> can ubuntu mount bin/cue files?
<ubuntu__> tired: irc programs, and www.ubunutforums.org do not use flash, you should be ok
<Starfighter_> I have a Toshiba A105
<tictactatic> i guess it's the same thing, czer323
<michael> or do i need another program for that
<Hasrat_USA> toshiba a105 and...um hold on
<kblog> which version of alsa is running under feisty per default?
<Starfighter_> okies
<Hasrat_USA> which processor?
<Starfighter_> While I wait, Kubuntu, what where you having problems with?
<Kubuntu> Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<ubuntu__> tired: good question though, you will have to manually install flash though
<czer323> tictactatic: The only thing I know about it is that it doesn't start until i restart kdm.
<Kubuntu> That comes when I try to install feisty fawn!
<Starfighter_> It has an Intel Centrino
<Tired_> one last question...I'm installing now on a 120GB ide drive, but I plan to replace it with an 80GB SATA drive next week...will it be more difficult o clone the drive than it is with windows?
<tictactatic> czer323: and it does fancy 3D stuff?
<Hasrat_USA> starfighter can you tell me some 5 letters/digits after toshiba a105?
<Starfighter_> looking.....
<michael> how do i check how much space i have left?
<Tired_> typically, i use Ghost
<Hasrat_USA> michael disk space anaylzer
<czer323> tictactatic: not fancy.  Just opacity changes and transparencies.  Nothing comapred to Beryl.
<Starfighter_> A105-S4034
<Starfighter_> That's the complete model
<Starfighter_> According to the Windows Hardware manager, I have a synaptics touchpad with it, but it does not function
<Starfighter_> I'm running Ubuntu right now with a USB external mouse
<tictactatic> czer323: ok, so shuttleworth was probably talking about gnome under ubuntu
<maki> wich is the comand for adept in kmenu
* Tired_ is excited...he's been using XP for years, and finally he's going to try something that does different things.  :)
<Hasrat_USA> starfighter i don't mean to be rude but what are you doing in this channel then? seriously i'm just asking outta curiosity?
<maki> i deleted it
<Kubuntu> Strfighter any suggestion?
<Hasrat_USA> did you loose your synaptic touchpad after installing KDE?
<Starfighter_> What do you mean what am I doing in here?
<Kubuntu> Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<czer323> tictactatic: Yeah, Regular Ubuntu definitely has a package called Desktop-Effects.  I'm not sure about the extent of it's effects.  It's using Compiz.
<Starfighter_> I installed Feisty fawn fresh on this machine
<Hasrat_USA> starfighter you said you were running ubuntu
<Starfighter_> and it never functioned
<Starfighter_> Yes, I am
<Starfighter_> Is there  Ubuntu channel?
<Hasrat_USA> and you're not running kubuntu while the name of this channel is kubuntu
<Starfighter_> different from this one
<Starfighter_> alright
<Hasrat_USA> yes #ubuntu and it has 1320 chatters so far
<Doctor_Nick> woop
<Starfighter_> Kubuntu, have you tried a different mirror to fetch the update from
<Doctor_Nick> i got beryl running
<Hasrat_USA> but anyways i was a bit puzzled. hold on
<Kubuntu> No, how
<Kubuntu> ?
<Starfighter_> Alright, I'll switch channels
<Starfighter_> Thx
<Hasrat_USA> nick congrats :)
<Kubuntu> How?
<maki> can somebody see
<Starfighter_> Are you trying to upgrade
<Hasrat_USA> star no don't. if i find a solution i will post here
<Starfighter_> Kubuntu
<Kubuntu> Yes
<Tired_> ooh..just hought of another gotcha...Gentoo picks up my DHCP automagically on install...I don't have to change anything to grab an IP from my router...should Kubuntu work the same way, likely?
<Starfighter_> What are you using to update
<Starfighter_> You're in Kubuntu, right?
<Kubuntu> yes
<ubuntu__> tired: kubuntu works fine with dhcp
<Starfighter_> ok
<Kubuntu> adept says this Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Starfighter_> So, what are you using to update Kubuntu to the newest version
<Tired_> sweet.  ok, enough hand-holding for me...here goes.  next time you see me I should be either really frustrated, or running feisty  :)
<Kubuntu> Adept
<Starfighter_> At the top
<Starfighter_> Under the Adept menu
<Kubuntu> Kubuntu 6.10!
<Starfighter_> There is a section that says manage repositories
<Kubuntu> I have done that!
<Starfighter_> You can add mirrors in there
<Kubuntu> do you have a mirror?
<ubuntu__> alright, im gonna try this, ill be back in 10 minutes if it didnt work
<Hasrat_USA> starfighter the mouse (touchpad) doesn't work at all, right? like when you touch it with your fingers, you see no movements of any kinds at all. and as a matter of fact touchpad device/driver was never detected by ubuntu i believe?
<Starfighter_> If it says failed to fetch, it means that the server you are trying to get it from is down, or your connection is not accessing the server properly
<Starfighter_> YEs
<Starfighter_> USA, that is correct
<Kubuntu> give it to!
<Kubuntu> to me!
<Starfighter_> Go to the Ubuntu site and look up the mirrors
<Starfighter_> then add one of them
<Hasrat_USA> Starfighter can you remember exacty when you purchased this laptop and after the purchase did you ever perform any bios update?
<Starfighter_> There is a freaking list on the site
<Kubuntu> but I need to get rid of the wine thing
<Starfighter_> Yes, I performed a BIOS update for Vista
<LjL> Starfighter_: well, it would usually mean that, but he's *removed* that repository from the list, but somehow it's still being tried to be accessed
<Starfighter_> So that it would function properly
<LjL> Kubuntu: had a phonecall. last i asked you was to pastebin   grep -r budgetdedicated /var/* 
<Starfighter_> Does that help Hasrat_USA?
<Starfighter_> If you need me too, I can pastebin the xorg.config file for you
<Starfighter_> and the output of my cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<Kubuntu> LjL here is the out put!
<Kubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16887/
<Hasrat_USA> pastebin xorg.config
<LjL> Kubuntu: oh, *slaps head*, i know what it is. the sources.list.d, you had installed wine using that
<Kubuntu> so what do I do?
<Starfighter_> Alright, I'll pastebin my xorg.config
<Starfighter_> give me a sec
<LjL> Kubuntu: what does  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  give?
<Hasrat_USA> i'm cooking eggs :) hey LjL nice to see you back in here again
<Kubuntu> winehq.list
<LjL> Kubuntu: remove it.  sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list 
<LjL> Kubuntu: then  sudo apt-get update , the error should be gone
<chemicalvamp> whats the best Ipod sync program?
<Hasrat_USA> amarok
<Starfighter_> Alright
<Kubuntu> it worked thanx
<Starfighter_> Hasrat_USA, here is the link
<Starfighter_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16888/
<chemicalvamp> will that sync ipod to comp? like get the songs off of it?
<Kubuntu> LjL do I have to restart after installing 7.04??
<LjL> Kubuntu: to use it - yes
<Kubuntu> ok
<LjL> Kubuntu: otherwise you'll still be using Edgy, mostly
<Starfighter_> As you can see, it, my mouse doesn't show up
<Starfighter_> in the xorg.config
<Kubuntu> Is it any programs like vlc for linux?
<cinex> hi
<chemicalvamp> Kubuntu what is vlc, what does it do
<Starfighter_> It's a media player
<Kubuntu> It streams video
<Kubuntu> and copyes it
<Starfighter_> VLC is a universal media player
<LjL> Kubuntu: there is, uh, for examples, vlc
<LjL> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1131 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<Kubuntu> Is vlc for linux?
<chemicalvamp> yes it is
<Hasrat_USA> starfighter i'm gonna give you some code using pastebin. copy and paste them in terminal and see if it returns true
<LjL> what do you think?
<Starfighter_> ok
<Starfighter_> What's the link
<chemicalvamp> Starfighter_ enable your universe repository
<Starfighter_> I'm root now, so I'm ready for it
<Kubuntu> cool
<Hasrat_USA> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16889/
<Kubuntu> where can I see th simpsons online?
<chemicalvamp> wait, who wanted vlc?
<Hasrat_USA> Kubuntu: www.torrentz.com
<Pollywog> why does kubuntu (I have it installed on two machines) tell me that a list of packages is not required and can be removed when most of the packages are not metapackages
<Pollywog> ?
<Starfighter_> It's returns back as true
<Kubuntu> Don't remove them!!
<Hasrat_USA> awesome
<Pollywog> Kubuntu: yeah I did once and it left my system unusable
<Hasrat_USA> starfighter what do you mean by 'i'm root now' that's dangerus
<Kubuntu> torrentz is too busy!
<Starfighter_> I know, but I needed to make root able to log in so I could configure things in Adept
<Kubuntu> where else can I see The simpson on kubuntu?
<Starfighter_> I could have run it from console, but I don't like that
<Hasrat_USA> anyways if you're root and you don't have to type sudo, then type dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Starfighter_> I like GUI's
<Starfighter_> ok
<Starfighter_> I'm into the Package configuration dialog
<Kubuntu> What do I do with a torrent file?
<chemicalvamp> open it with ktorrent
<the_hammer> open with ktorrent
<the_hammer> and save where ever ya wnt it to goto
<Starfighter_> What do I do with the configuration dialog?
<Hasrat_USA> you're reconfiguring it now
<Hasrat_USA> hold on
<Starfighter_> ok
<Starfighter_> It says it need me to select a video driver
<Starfighter_> Should I just use the vga
<Starfighter_> one
<Hasrat_USA> choose i810
<Hasrat_USA> hell no
<Starfighter_> alright
<Kubuntu> While I'm upgrading my internett speed is sooo slow how do I speed it up?
<Starfighter_> lol
<Hasrat_USA> select 1810 lol
<Starfighter_> Alright
<Starfighter_> Done
<Starfighter_> Just name it generic video card?
<Hasrat_USA> you're kinda performing a surgery and anytime things can go wrong even if you don't do anything wrong
<Pollywog> I am using kubuntu but my session manager is gdm because it lets me do secure remote access.  Is there a way to choose the type of session (I want KDE) on the remote side?
<Hasrat_USA> nope
<Starfighter_> What should I name it?
<Search4Lancer> oh boy, just got a swell popup telling me a new version is available
<aftermath> what's the ntfs-3g package name for kubuntu?
<czer323> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Starfighter_> Hasrat_USA?
<Pollywog> when I do a secure remote session(xdmcp), I always get Gnome on the remote and I don't see a way to change that other than perhaps removing Gnome
<[Relic] > getting ready to install 7.04, need to make a list of installed packages so I can simply reload all once I get it installed is the a dpkg command that will list ONLY the package names w/o anything else?
<Starfighter_> What should I put for the video card identifier
<Hasrat_USA> yeah i'm here. hold on a second i'm going through the dialog screens to get to the point where you will find or you're supposed to find the section for your touchpad
<Pollywog> Starfighter I think you can put anything there that is meaningful to you
<Starfighter_> ok
<Hasrat_USA> don't do anything as of yet. remember so far all you have typed is 1810
<Doctor_Nick> ugh
<Starfighter_> alright
<Starfighter_> I just says Generic Video Card, so I'm just waiting on whatever you tell me
<Kubuntu> How long time would it take to download 41 gb with an average of 5kb/s?
<Doctor_Nick> i wish when you installed kdevelop, it also installed everything you needed to compile and debug your programs -_-;;
<Starfighter_> Thanks again for your help
<Starfighter_> I hope we can figure this out
<Starfighter_> It's for my dad
<voidmage> Kubuntu: 41*1024*1024/5/60/60/24 = 99.52
<voidmage> Kubuntu: almost 4 months
<voidmage> Kubuntu: and that's if you are downloading every minute of every day for the 4 months
<czer323> looooool voidmage, I was JUST wondering about it.  *puts away calculator*
<voidmage> a more reasonable estimate right be somewhere closer to 6
<MinceR> after upgrading to feisty, some of my bindings in beryl don't work -- neither <alt>mouse3 nor <alt>space bring up the window menu and none of the Put plugin shortcuts work
<Hasrat_USA> there is a solution and it has been solved before starfighter. but i'm taking a little bit of time cause 1) i don't have a touchpad since i'm using a desktop 2) i have to kinda simulate your problem in here 3) i'm trying to go to the section where you're automatically supposed to be given a choice to enable synaptics touchpad
<Kubuntu> crap
<Starfighter_> NP man.  I'm appreciate your help
<Kubuntu> How do I check how muck harddrive space I have?
<czer323> Starfighter_: Just for teh record, I'm using a synaptics touchpad as well.  I've had a couple different laptops with them and they've always *just worked* with no config.
<tdn> How do I get a second monitor to work on my IBM Thinkpad? It is a projector. How do I enable it? Please help!
<czer323> No config for either ubuntu/kubuntu/knoppix/dsl/puppy or anythign i've used linux wise.
<Ikawe> Kubuntu: in a terminal you can 'df -h'
<Starfighter_> I know, but mine doesn't work without configuration
<Starfighter_> czer323
<DaSkreech> Starfighter_: How far have you reached?
<Starfighter_> ?
<Starfighter_> I'm in the PAckage configuration right now
<Starfighter_> Hasrat_USA is looking something up for me
<Ikawe> Kubuntu: otherwise check out the "disk and filesystems" in the advanced tabs of your system settings
<Kubuntu> How does this torrent thing work?
<Kubuntu> does I share what I have dowloaded?
<Starfighter_> torrents let you share large files with people by allowing you to download off of people that are also downloading the file
<Starfighter_> So it forms a web
<Starfighter_> So, I have this file, you have that file, we both give each other one of them and then we both have them
<Starfighter_> That's how it works
<Kubuntu> So I'm downloading it from otther people, not a website?
<Starfighter_> yup
<Starfighter_> Several dozen people probably
<Starfighter_> who are also trying to get it
<Ikawe> Kubuntu: right
<Kubuntu> What if the 41gb of the sipmpsons isn't the simpsons?
<Starfighter_> People who have the whole file are called seeders, and people who have part of it are called peers
<Search4Lancer> awesome: 7 packages to be removed, 90 to install, 1093 to upgrade, 899MB download
<Starfighter_> peers and seeders share files with you, and you share files with peers
<czer323> Kubuntu: then you have 41Gb of porn!
<Starfighter_> to cut back on bandwidth
<Kubuntu> what is Leechers?
<Starfighter_> People not charing
<Starfighter_> *sharing
<Kubuntu> czer323 oh
<Kubuntu> what is seeders?
<Starfighter_> They have a program that is downloading and not uploading to others
<Starfighter_> seeders are people who have the wholething
<Starfighter_> and are acting as servers
<czer323> Starfighter_: Leecher is usually synonomous with Peers.
<Starfighter_> As soon as the download finishes for you, you will become a seeder
<Starfighter_> ?
<Kubuntu> if i'm downloading several files, in one torrent, can I then watch the begining?
<Starfighter_> I thought leecher was a person who wasn't sharing the files
<michael> what do i name a script to make it executable?
<Starfighter_> If that part of the download is done, you can watch or view the file
<czer323> Starfighter_: It really depends on the context.  For most sites about torrents, it's teh same as peer.
<Starfighter_> Hasrat)USA
<Hasrat_USA> oops sorry
<so_sauve> Evening all, i got a bit stuck updating to FF and I'm looking for some help
<Starfighter_> That alright
<Starfighter_> You got an idea where I should go from here
<Starfighter_> I have to go soon to work
<Starfighter_> I have like ten minutes left
<Search4Lancer> right, I use ISOhunt to search for torrents, and on there, there are only seeders and leechers, no middle ground
<tictactatic> hey, i just noticed middleclick on my mouse no longer works
<tictactatic> in feisty
<Hasrat_USA> seems like this reconfiguring xserver is seriously risky, starfighter and it can screw up ur xserver pretty much if you don't know what you're doing
<Hasrat_USA> although reconfiguring xserver would certainly fix your problem
<Kubuntu> strange thing, it tells me a file is 149 mb, bur ktorrent tells me I only have downloaded 6.8. How is that possibole?
<Starfighter_> What do I need to reconfigure
<Starfighter_> and can I just name the identifier Intel 950?
<Starfighter_> Or does it really matter
<so_sauve> I have apache installed, but it wasnt running and i tried to upgrade using apt.
<plhardy> michael: what kind of script it is ? usualy it is a comment in first line that tell what kind of interpretor to use. to make it executable you have to chmod it with x rights
<Starfighter_> If I don't get it working, I'm just going to have to wipe it out anyway
<Starfighter_> So, I have nothing to lose
<Starfighter_> USA, man, you still there?
<Hasrat_USA> you don't have to necessarily wipe it out
<so_sauve> It got part way through then tried to stop apache to update it, as it wasn't running, apt bombed out 'unable to stop Apache'
<Hasrat_USA> it's gonna get fixed but i bet you just have to give it a little bit more time :P
<sc0tch> Is there a Howto/faw on compiling a custom kernel for Fiesty? (did not see it on common questions page).
<Hasrat_USA> for now, you can close the session by going to file >> close session
<Starfighter_> Oh, you mean with an update?
<Hasrat_USA> starfighter nope. by reconfiguring the xserver
<Daskreech2> Starfighter_: Sorry thought you were advertising the game starfighter
<Daskreech2> I've only reached the second solar system
<Starfighter_> Yeah, but I don't know how to reconfigure Xserver
<chemicalvamp> how can i change my VGA aperature? (its not in bios)
<Hasrat_USA> you should make a back-up of this file right now /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Starfighter_> Already done
<so_sauve> Now apache wont start and i can't complete the update because it keeps attempting to stop apache and failing
<os2mac> can someone gimme some edumacation on WINE?
<Hasrat_USA> too bad envy doesn't have a version for feisty yet
<Starfighter_> I did that when I started screwing around with it
<Hasrat_USA> that's awesome. i should have told you before
<plhardy> two hours to upgrade my edgy in feisty... still not ended and i am starting to be low in dsik space...
<Starfighter_> lol
<Starfighter_> I already tried adding the touchpad into the xorg.config file
<Starfighter_> Then when I restarted it said the device failed to initialize and XServer shut down
<Hasrat_USA> starfighter do you know how to load a previously backed-up xorg.config file if your current file goes screwed?
<plhardy> michael: still here ?
<Starfighter_> So I was left with command line
<Starfighter_> I just figured I would use the live boot and copy it back into it
<Starfighter_> It worked before
<Starfighter_> I just saved a copy of the file to the desktop
<Hasrat_USA> so i take it you know how to do it
<Starfighter_> erhm........
<Starfighter_> depends
<Starfighter_> on what you mean
<Hasrat_USA> great. in that case i bet you can go ahead with reconfiguring it
<Starfighter_> If you mean copying and pasting it somewhere else
<Starfighter_> And then using the live boot to replace the screwed up one, then yes
<Starfighter_> I know how
<michael> plhardy: the comment is #! /bin/bash
<Hasrat_USA> lol using the live boot cd to replace the screwed one would do
<Starfighter_> lol
<Starfighter_> alright
<Starfighter_> So, what's the next step
<Hasrat_USA> anyways so have you closed terminal already?
<Starfighter_> I mean, the Mac button emulation in my xorg.config it weird
<plhardy> then it is a bash script what can be exdecuted in any console by just doing ./myscript if your file is named myscript
<Starfighter_> Yes
<Starfighter_> Konsole is closede
<Starfighter_> *closed
<melkor> Is feisty the official version of ubuntu right now?
<Daskreech2> yup
<c1|freaky> yea
<Sanne> melkor: yes, the latest
<plhardy> usualy bash script are named with .sh extension
<Hasrat_USA> okay let's reopen that and then type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Last_Hero> does anyone have any idea why my java compiler would get a "Permission Denied" error when trying to compile a file located in /home/lasthero/java ??
<Starfighter_> done
<Hasrat_USA> last hero simple. permission is denied. the folder is read only
<Starfighter_> Select the i810
<plhardy> michael: you have to do a:  chmod a+x yourscript
<Hasrat_USA> yeah select that
<Starfighter_> Done
<Hasrat_USA> what's next?
<Starfighter_> Now it wants a video card identifier
<Starfighter_> just generic video card fine
<Hasrat_USA> you see intel?
<Starfighter_> ?
<Starfighter_> It has examples that say Intel ixxx
<plhardy> isn't a name you just put here ?
<tomd> how to bood from usb
<Starfighter_> Use the example?
<MinceR> synaptic keeps freezing
<Starfighter_> with the name as Intel i950?
<Starfighter_> USa?
<dek> I wanted to upgrade to Feisty, but my internet is going painfully slow (few kb/s), any ideas?
<Hasrat_USA> Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<plhardy> Starfighter: i think this name is just a display name, it is not used to determine what card type it is autodetction is done in driver selection
<chemicalvamp> os2mac it tastes good, it stains, and it emulates windows so windws aps can be used on *ux
<tomd> Hi; can someone help me how i boot kubuntu from usb pls
<Last_Hero> Hasrat_USA, thanks, dunno why they were Read only though :S
<DaSkreech> !info madam
<ubotu> Package madam does not exist in feisty
<Shaddox> Mornin' everyone. :D
<Starfighter_> alright
<DaSkreech> Hi Shaddox
<Starfighter_> I put that in USA
<Shaddox> Hi DaSkreech :D
* DaSkreech bows
<Shaddox> Still no wireless
<DaSkreech> Shaddox: how's X?
<chemicalvamp> Shaddox what manufacturer?
<Shaddox> Decent, but still no wireless. ^^
<Search4Lancer> dek: go wardriving?
<Starfighter_> Ok, now it says Video card's bus identifier
<Shaddox> My router is a Belkin wireless
<Shaddox> I'm having a problem with it
<Starfighter_> PCI:0:2:0
<malik__> how safe it is to use ntfs3g driver for ntfs rw?
<kaizoku> I am running the kubuntu live CD, and I changed the driver and resolutions in xorg.conf, but the resolution won't change.
<Hasrat_USA> yeah you can also go with generic if  you want
<Hasrat_USA> yeah pci:0:2:0
<Starfighter_> ok
<Shaddox> Where when i type in www.archonhosting.com [my own domain, DNS is configured on my server's BIND] 
<plhardy> Starfighter: let tool select this for you...
<kaizoku> The driver changed just fine, but the resolution is still just as lot.
<Hasrat_USA> next generic monitor
<kaizoku> *low
<Shaddox> Instead of going to my server's Apache
<Shaddox> it goes to my router's web interface
<Shaddox> so now im getting them to help fix that
<tomd> Hi; can someone help me how i boot kubuntu from usb pls
<Starfighter_> It's asing ammount of memory (kb) to be used by the video card
<Starfighter_> *asking
<dek> Search4Lancer: what do you mean?
<michael> how do I cd to a directory that has a space in the nme?
<michael> name*
<Starfighter_> USa
<DaSkreech> !tab | michael
<ubotu> michael: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Hasrat_USA> hit escape
<Search4Lancer> if you don't know what wardriving is, then nevermind...
<Hasrat_USA> only once
<michael> ah, thanks daskreehc
<Starfighter_> use kernel framebuufer device interface?
<Hasrat_USA> yes
<Starfighter_> autodetect keyboard layout?
<Hasrat_USA> yeah
<plhardy> michael: cd word\ secondword
<Starfighter_> XKB rule set to use: xorg?
<Hasrat_USA> yeah
<plhardy> michael: or just start to type the directory name then use TAB completion
<Starfighter_> Keyboard model pc105?
<Hasrat_USA> yes
<Starfighter_> Keyboard options?
<malik__> what is a good option for editing photos in kubuntu fiesty?
<dek> Search4Lancer: I dont have wi-fi internet, and my internet works very fast in Windows. So it's a Kubuntu problem.
<Starfighter_> Out any in there?:
<Starfighter_> *put any in there?
<Hasrat_USA> US
<Starfighter_> For Keyboard Options?
<Starfighter_> Put in US?
<DaSkreech> malik__: Krita
<Hasrat_USA> is it giving you any choice?
<DaSkreech> malik__: If You want to stay K
<Starfighter_> No, it has a field for input
<chemicalvamp> is there any specific windows version drivers ndiswrapper recomends?
<Starfighter_> Configuring xserver-xorg Keyboard Options
<Hasrat_USA> okay hit esc
<chemicalvamp> or should i just go with xp drivers
<Starfighter_> ok
<malik__> DaSkreech: but some one also suggested Gimp....i dont know which one will be better n have more options for kde
<Starfighter_> Mouse port:
<Starfighter_> dev/input/mice
<Starfighter_> or dev/psaux
<DaSkreech> malik__: Krita is more KDE Gimp is more Gnome
<MinceR> did i mention opera refuses to run since this morning and upgrading to feisty didn't change that?
<Starfighter_> or dev/ttyS0
<DaSkreech>  Krita has more colour options since it's newer
<Starfighter_> or dev/tts0
<Hasrat_USA> dev/input/mice
<Starfighter_> alright
<czer323> !krita
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krita - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Gimp has more manipulation options since it's mature
<Starfighter_> Mouse protocol?
<plhardy> MinceR: start it in a console and look at traces ...
<Starfighter_> ImPS/2 or Explorer PS/2?
<MinceR> maybe i should reboot since update-manager crashed x before it could reboot
<malik__> DaSkreech: so both are same when it comes to versatility?
<Hasrat_USA> ImPS/2
<MinceR> plhardy: i'll try that, though i doubt i'll glean anything from the results
<Starfighter_> Emulate three button mouse?
<Hasrat_USA> yes
<DaSkreech> malik__: Hmm nearly. I'd put Gimp out ahead and I don't think that anyone would argue with me
<DaSkreech> But So far I like Krita
<Starfighter_> hit escape at the X.org server modules that should be loaded section?
<DaSkreech> COurse I have very low image manipulation needs. I'm not running a business or anythign
<Starfighter_> USa?
<MinceR> strace throws it into an endless loop of error messages
<Hasrat_USA> it aint giving you any option?
<Starfighter_> Yeah
<Hasrat_USA> which option?
<Starfighter_> bitmap, dbe, ddc, dri, extmod, freetype
<DaSkreech> !info mettise
<ubotu> Package mettise does not exist in feisty
<Starfighter_> blah blah blah
<chemicalvamp> does using kdesu konqueror to set permissions mess anything up?
<malik__> DaSkreech: can we shrink the size of a photo with Krita or Gimp .....as in its dimensions as well as  in size?
<MinceR> a poll() syscall results in EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Starfighter_> leave it the way it is and say ok?
<DaSkreech> malik__: Oh Yeah
<Starfighter_> It have selected and some not
<DaSkreech> You can do that with Gwenview I think
<Starfighter_> *hyas
<Starfighter_> *has
<Starfighter_> Just hit ok?
<Hasrat_USA> go with whatever it has selected
<tomd> Hi; can someone help me how i boot kubuntu from usb pls
<plhardy> MinceR: what kind of starce errors ?
<dek> I wanted to upgrade to Feisty, but my internet is going painfully slow (few kb/s). In Windows it works just fine, any ideas?
<Hasrat_USA> yeah go with whatever it has selected
<Starfighter_> write default files section to configuration file?
<Hasrat_USA> yes
<Shaddox> ugh these people at belkin are complete idiots
<Hasrat_USA> lol what happened?
<Starfighter_> attempt monitor auto-detect?
<Hasrat_USA> yes
<MinceR> plhardy: first a couple of No such file or directory errors, then the one i mentioned above
<plhardy> dek: you mean in windows you have a better throughput ?
<Shaddox> i got a call from a tech about something i called about yesterday
<Starfighter_> Generic monitor fine?
<Hasrat_USA> sure
<Shaddox> and they are so stupid they don't even know who the tech is that called or anything
<malik__> DaSkreech: sorry to be a ng........but can we lets say shrink the size of a photo from 1024x748 to say 800x600 ?
<DaSkreech> malik__: Very easily
<DaSkreech> malik__: install Krita and play with it
<Starfighter_> Hey nan
<Starfighter_> I gotta go
<Starfighter_> Work in five minutes
<MinceR> i'll reinstall and see if that helps (though i think a minor upgrade has been done already)
<malik__> DaSkreech: oki thanx for the tips mate
<Hasrat_USA> okay no problem you can continue when you get back
<Starfighter_> I'll look into further configuring it so that it works
<Starfighter_> Alright
<Hasrat_USA> okay and what kinda work in sat anyways?
<Starfighter_> Thanks a bunch man
<Hasrat_USA> alright no problem take care
<Starfighter_> Server
<Starfighter_> I wait tables
<Starfighter_> lol
<Hasrat_USA> uh okay take care lolz cool
<Starfighter_> At a bar and grille
<Starfighter_> lol
<Starfighter_> Take care mate
<Hasrat_USA> bar owns
<DaSkreech> malik__: If i'm not mistaken you can do that to a whole folder of images with gwenview
<plhardy> MinceR: i you reinstall opera, purge it, then you will be sure nothing from old install remains.
<[1] ircusr> hi
<plhardy> michael: is your script starting ?
<chemicalvamp> please somebody tell me how linux deals with self extracting exe's made for windows
<[1] ircusr> with unzip
<[1] ircusr> and gunzip
<Doctor_Nick> lord what fools these mortals be
<dek> plhardy: in Windows I download at 110 kb/s and in Kubuntu Edgy I download at 3~4 kb/s
<plhardy> dek: for same source ?
<chemicalvamp> so like gunzip (file/directory) (unzip/directory)?
<[1] ircusr> why does konqueror drop internet connection?
<michael> no plhardy
<dek> plhardy: yes
<plhardy> dek: what ifconfig tells ?
<cinex> im extracting a file, at 4gb's I get "File size limit exceeded
<cinex> "
<aro> Anyone know how to make text bold in Konversation?
<cinex> and it stops
<aro> Ctrl+B just brings up bookmarks
<cinex> I have nothing in the limits.conf
<cinex> any suggestions?
<MinceR> plhardy: first i'll try without purge, then with it.
<dek> plhardy: nothing strange that i can notice :P
<plhardy> dek: what can of device do you use to access interent ?
<plhardy> yes ! upgrade to feisty done !
<dek> plhardy: i have a switch (not router) and a DSL modem, its not hardware problem because it works fine in Windows
<Dezine> Hi, I was wondering how I could set my resolution higher than 1024x768? It won't let me go any higher.
<gcee> hello
<dec_> anyone know how to install opengl on kubuntu, i am trying to get beryl to work and i am having problems
<cinex> what problems?
<gcee> anybody know how to back out of the feisty upgrade?
<DaSkreech> cinex: What filesystem?
<dec_> when i run beryl i get a white screen and i have to shut the machine down
<cinex> DaSkreech: ext3
<DaSkreech> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<chemicalvamp> Archive:  /mnt/hda1/home/chemicalvamp/Desktop/drivers/wirelessdriver.exe
<chemicalvamp> caution: filename not matched:  /mnt/hda1/home/chemicalvamp/Desktop/drivers/wirelessdriver
<Dezine> ty
<plhardy> dek: it is a DSL modem, then you have to set up pppOe/oa within your install ?
<DaSkreech> dec_: What video card do you have/
<dec_> ati radeon
<chemicalvamp> anybody see a problem with that?
<DaSkreech> !ati | dec_
<ubotu> dec_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cathy> hey ppl...got a major bootup problem with edgy i've never seen before
<plhardy> dek: might be ethernet card pb too
<dek> plhardy: yes. I will try disabling ipv6 , reboot
<cinex> wirelessdriver and wirelessdriver.exe
<cinex> the .exe
<chemicalvamp> dec_ your not using feisty are you?
<dec_> yes i am using feisty
<chemicalvamp> then dont follow !ati.. trust me
<cathy> even recovery mode hangs close to the end of the bootup process
<chemicalvamp> its made for edgy
<dec_> what should i do
<chemicalvamp> unless you know how to edit you xorg.conf from a cli
<dettoaltrimenti_> does anyone here use dcgui?
<riad> why kubuntu hadn't all the features of ubuntu it's so sad
<dec_> not a chance
<chemicalvamp> to undo what you did, cuz xserver dont wanna start
<cathy> anybody got any ideas how to check all the file systems from a livecd?
<theory> hi
<chemicalvamp> cathy fdisk -l (L)
<theory> can anyone help me with Java instalation on 7.04?
<dec_> any ideas
<chemicalvamp> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cathy> ok...will try
<chemicalvamp> err uhh it works for other suff too
<dec_> chemicalvamp any other ideas for getting beryl to work with feisty
<theory> I tried to install by Automatix but I think it doesn't works...
<riad> hi, if i install ubuntu-desktop from kubuntu will i have all the features like compiz?
<Search4Lancer> oi, it looked like it had trouble installing "debconf".. whatever that is
<chemicalvamp> dec_ ohh beryl, i dont have much info on beryl, i got xgl up on edgy, and took it out cuz cpu usage was thru the roof.. cpu temp was really high
<dec_> what about compiz
<Search4Lancer> beryl was the worst few days in this computer's life....
<dec_> sounds like beryl is not the way to go
<eXistenZ> Do you guys recommend upgrading to fiesty?
<DaSkreech> !java | theory
<ubotu> theory: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Search4Lancer> I hope so, because I'm in the middle of the upgrade right now!
<tapas> what settings do i need to use so that i can switch between beryl and kwin without magical desktop pager failures?
<DaSkreech> dec_: You can ask in #ubuntu-effects which one would be better for yoru machine
<DaSkreech> eXistenZ: Whats important to you?
<plhardy> theory: why do you need java ?
<MinceR> i'm still trying to figure out which repository did opera move to
<DaSkreech> !opera
<nbcb> help why do i hit into too many open files in ktorrent? i tried to set ulimit -n 2048 already but still not enough
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<theory> thanks DaSkreech
<eXistenZ> DaSkreech: nothing
<DaSkreech> eXistenZ: then sure :)
<Search4Lancer> how comforting
<nbcb> !bittorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bittorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nbcb> !bt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<klaos> 
<klaos> oi I brought up to date mine ubuntu edgy pro feisty and when I try to enter in ubuntu in kernel it appears the following message: Psmousee.c Bad Date from KBC Out teams and nao initiates the system
<the_hammer> try !ktorrent
<the_hammer> !ktorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<klaos> nao *no
<the_hammer> hmm bots messed up lol
<chemicalvamp> ok i cant get this working, can i get an example of how somebody would extract a self extracting .exe?
<DaSkreech> nbcb: What are you lokking for?
<DaSkreech> Looking even
<Cosmo_>  I got the drivers for my printer installed and it shows up, but whenever I try to print anything my printer shows reciving data but nothing ever prints (the printer is a brother 1840C and I am running 7.04) anyone know how to fix this?
<the_hammer> ummm exe files ya cant extract with linux as far as i know
<david__> My laptop crashes anytime I put an AUDIO cd in before kde daemon comes up. DVD and data cds are fine.
<Shaddox> Ugh, okay, now that i'm done with belkin, i need help with my wireless. :D
<DaSkreech> the_hammer: sure. You can Install wine
<DaSkreech> !wifi | Shaddox
<ubotu> Shaddox: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<the_hammer> that depends also
<Shaddox> I looked over that
<Shaddox> And it didnt help worth a damn
<Shaddox> My wireless still doesnt work
<nbcb> what does SVN mean?
<Alonea> Ok, the Wireless Assistant is no longer automatically connecting to the internet any more. It started after upgrade. How do I get to to autoconnect again?
<the_hammer> what netcard is your wireless?
<david__> Any ideas why kubuntu would crash hard only when an AUDIO CD is installed?
<Alonea> nbcb: subversion
<david__> inserted.
<dac> jisao of lbo
<Shaddox> the_hammer: Broadcom, on the bcm43xx driver.
<the_hammer> have ya tried ndiswrapper?
<Alonea> Shaddox: you will have to ndiswrapper your broadcom. I have broadcom card too.
<Shaddox> bleh
<Shaddox> then someones gonna have to help me with it
<Shaddox> i tried ndis on my first day of linux, in freebsd, and failed miserably. X_x
<Shaddox> after that the kernel refused to load, so i installed freebsd again till i got ubuntu, and then kubuntu yesterday ^^
<nbcb> help why do i hit into too many open files in ktorrent? i tried to set ulimit -n 2048 already but still not enough
<DaSkreech> !subversion
<ubotu> subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<Alonea> Shaddox: well, first thing you do is install it. then you install your driver, then sudo rmmod bcm43xx (you will have to blacklist it) then sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Shaddox> okay
<Shaddox> i have no clue what any of that means.
<DaSkreech> Shaddox: Whoot for Kubuntu :)
<theory> DaSkreech: but I have 64bit architecture... it's a tutorial of x86 I think...
<DaSkreech> Shaddox: You did the Wifi troubleshooting?
<Alonea> Shaddox: oh, well, i assumed you had an idea since you tried it before
<Shaddox> DaSkreech: That site didnt help me wirth a damn X_x
<Shaddox> Alonea: I had wireless working in regular ubuntu without needing ndiswrapper.
<Search4Lancer> I've had 57 minutes remaining in the upgrade installation for the past 15 minutes.... :-|
<Shaddox> Alonea: Why do I need it now?
<DaSkreech> Shaddox: where did you get to?
<Alonea> Shaddox: Oh? wow. you got a broadcom to work without ndiswrapper?
<cathy> this feisty livecd is a pain...doesn't use partition identifiers like sda1, sda2...you have to install tons of apps to get help...and gparted won't load this time around (it did last night)
<DaSkreech> Hiya Alonea :)
<Alonea> DaSkreech: hey!
<Shaddox> Alonea: Someone made me do fwcutter then a bunch of stuff
<Shaddox> Alonea: It was VERY touchy
<Shaddox> Alonea: But it worked
<Alonea> Shaddox: oh! ok. ndiswrapper is easier for me.
<so_sauve> woot! Update complete, time to reboot
<Alonea> Shaddox: which card is it?
<MinceR> perhaps the canonical.com repo is broken? adept doesn't do anything when i press Request Install and synaptic tells me it has no available version but exists in the database
<so_sauve> hold on to your butts!
<MinceR> i've updated the db
<Shaddox> Alonea: Some 54g.org card
<cpk1> Shaddox: so just use fwcutter again or is fiesty supposed to support your bcm out of the box?
<Alonea> Shaddox: goto a console and type in lspci
<Shaddox> cpk1: I was told feisty is supposed to support it out of the box.
<Alonea> Shaddox: it will say name of card under there
<Shaddox> Alonea: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<DaSkreech> Search4Lancer: Tentative huh?
<cathy> i mounted some of my partitions, and tried "fdisk -l /media/bootdos: and got nothing
<Alonea> Shaddox: ok good. exact same card I have
<Shaddox> Alonea: HP Pavilion zv6130us? :D
<Alonea> Shaddox: dv8000 series, dv8113cl
<Search4Lancer> DaSkreech: yuppers... though it is down to 44 minutes now. Such is life with ever-changing estimates
<Search4Lancer> it's still having trouble with debconf
<Shaddox> Alonea: Good, my laptops a piece of crap, glad you dont have a piece of crap :D
<DaSkreech> Search4Lancer: It's probably redoing the kernel or one of those really long operations and until it's done it doesn't update it's estimate
<Alonea> Shaddox: ok first thing is download latest version of ndiswrapper and unarchive it in your home folder
<chemicalvamp> Shaddox whats your laptop>
<Search4Lancer> oh kripes, do I want to replace host.conf (which is apparently customized) with the new one?
<Shaddox> chemicalvamp: HP Pavilion v6130us, repaired and damaged
<DaSkreech> Search4Lancer: backup your old one before you answer the question
<DaSkreech> Search4Lancer: easy :-)
<Search4Lancer> 10-4 good buddy
<DaSkreech> Search4Lancer: did you customize it?
<Kikkoman> Hi, I'm running an IRCd, which I can connect to perfectly, but nobody else can. They get connection timed out. How do I fix this?
<chemicalvamp> Shaddox edgy problems or feisty?
<Search4Lancer> heck if I know
<Sanne> cathy: I think you need to give fdisk the actual device name. /media/bootdos is just the mount point, that is, the directory from where you can access your partition. Harddisk device names are typically /dev/hda -hdb -hdc etc for IDE, -sda, sdb... for SATA
<livingdaylight> if something says it needs python 2.4 would version 2.5.1 automatically cover it?
<Shaddox> chemicalvamp: Feisty. FINALLY managed to upgrade. :D
<chemicalvamp> if its feisty i bet its wireless problems
<DaSkreech> Search4Lancer: back it up use the one suggested and go
<Shaddox> Ug
<DaSkreech> Normally the ones given by the provider are tuned to work
<Shaddox> Search4Lancer is spamming me in private :/
<Sanne> livingdaylight: not necessarily
<chemicalvamp> Shaddox you shoulda ot the iso
<DaSkreech> if somethign changes you can put back your customizations
<cathy> Sanne: yes, tried the /dev/sda1 first, no result, then tried /media/bootdos...no result; now i tried /dev/sda1 again, and for some strange reason i got a result
<cpk1> cathy: try using sudo
<cpk1> also you can just do fdisk -l to list all the partitions
<cathy> tis ok...i'm gonna try some of the other partitions now, since i got a result the last time
<livingdaylight> Sanne, thx, so looks like i'm gonna need to install python 2.4 then as default here is 2.5.1. But installing older is not gonna upset the latest version?
<Sanne> cathy: the device would be /dev/sda. /dev/sda1 is the first partition of /dev/sda. And listen to cpk1 :)
<livingdaylight> anyone know or use Webilder?
<cpk1> depending on permissions fdisk -l might output nothing, so if thats the case use sudo
<Search4Lancer> hey, you said you're running on a piece of crap, just trying to help you out
<compukeks> moinsen everybody^^
<chemicalvamp> fdisk -l doesnt work on a live cd
<Sanne> livingdaylight: first youcould try if it works with python 2.5, I don't know if it would. If it doesn't, so far it was always possible to install several python versions in parallel. Check if you gat a message that tell you python 2.5 will be removed when you install 2.5, but I guess it will work.
<Sanne> livingdaylight: if you install 2.4, you would need to tell the program to use that one instead of python 2.5
<livingdaylight> Sanne, thx. yes, webilder say 2.4 is dependency
<Search4Lancer> DaSkreech: all the old one had was "multi off", so... whatever, eh?
<sulamita> hi. I'm using us international keyboard, how do I change  to the ?
<so_sauve> Sweet, back online!
<MinceR> installing via GDebi from the canonical.com website worked... but this is really ugly.
<DaSkreech> cpk1: I think you have to sudo that fdisk -l
<DaSkreech> Search4Lancer: :-)
<chemicalvamp> DaSkreech right
<DaSkreech> so_sauve: can I let go of my butt now? the others are starting to give me very strange looks
<cpk1> DaSkreech: ummm, yes as I pointed out =P
<Doctor_Nick> in KDevelop, how do you start the program with some arguments
* DaSkreech squints really hard at the screen
<DaSkreech> Why so you did cpk1 well done :)
<cpk1> haha
<MinceR> apparently, the commercial repo at canonical.com for feisty is totally empty, unlike the one for edgy
<shawn34> i installed ubuntu dapper beta cd i had on an old laptop. installed all the updates, but when i run 'apt-get dist-upgrade' it doesn't tell me that there are any ditro updates avail. what am i doing wrong?
<chemicalvamp> shawn34 did you do sudo apt-get update first?
<Sanne> shawn34: you may want to have a look here, should get you going: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<aroo> How can I add startup programs in KDE?
<livingdaylight> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Dezine> I initially installed Ubuntu and install KDE afterwords.. what's the best way to remove Gnome?
<DaSkreech> aroo: to start when KDE starts?
<aroo> Yes
<chemicalvamp> yeai wanna know how to do that also
<DaSkreech> Dezine: I think that you can remove the GLibs and it should zap Most of gnome
<DaSkreech> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<aroo> Thanks DaSkreech
<Kikkoman> I have a firewall error. It seems that when users try to connect, they get a Connection timed out error. How do I fix this?
<Dezine> Alrighttt
<livingdaylight> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> Kikkoman: punch a hole for them
<Kikkoman> naw use the easy way
* Kikkoman uses a saw
<just-this-time> any ubuntu pages maintainers here pls ?
<DaSkreech> just-this-time: Eh?
<chemicalvamp> ./root/.kde/Autostart/ does not exist.. hmm
<DaSkreech> chemicalvamp: that's not a real path
<dettoaltrimenti_> does anyone here use dcgui?
<DaSkreech> chemicalvamp: and dont' log in sroot
<chemicalvamp> its in my paths.. /root/.kde/Autostart/
<shawn34> Why does Ktorrent stop uploading once my download finishes, even though i have that option to keep seeding checked ?
<DaSkreech> shawn34: no one else wants things from you?
<shawn34> lol
<thefirstdude> on booting I get error "fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=e55a63e8-fa2e-4cde-9fc6-#########"
<dettoaltrimenti_> shawn34- does it say 'seeding' or 'download finished'?
<Cosmo_>  I got the drivers for my printer installed and it shows up, but whenever I try to print anything my printer shows reciving data but nothing ever prints (the printer is a brother 1840C and I am running 7.04) anyone know how to fix this?
<thefirstdude> it says fix manually?
<Dezine> my kubuntu is so pretty :D
<adaptr> thefirstdude: what did you change about your hard disk(s) ?
<Dezine> thanks for the help, see ya later
<thefirstdude> then says "fsck died with exit status 8"
<adaptr> thefirstdude: run it manually, then - but why would you have to ? in which part of the boot sequence is this ?
<dasnipa> so where are desktop-effects enabled in kde?
<chemicalvamp> irc upchuck?
<nixternal> chemicalvamp: netsplit
<Search4Lancer> chemicalvamp: not too familiar with IRC, are you? that was the netsplit fixing up
<Doctor_Nick> so
<Search4Lancer> anyway, I keep getting this error every few minutes during the upgrade, don't know what to make of it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16926/
<nixternal> Search4Lancer: are you logged in as one user, and then logged in via terminal as a different user trying to start a gui app?
<Search4Lancer> nixternal: no, I'm upgrading...
<nixternal> i.e., I am logged in to my machine as nixternal, but I have kde-devel signed in at the terminal working on KDE 4 stuff
<fdoving> Search4Lancer: you can try to run 'xhost +local:' as the user running X.
<livingdaylight> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> fdoving: learned that from the kde-devel thing ;)
<Search4Lancer> well... I don't know why the distribution upgrade program would be trying to start applications...
<fdoving> Search4Lancer: because it wants to show you nice graphics and pgroessbars.
<fdoving> sorry about the spellingmistakes, new keyboard.
<nixternal> ahhh, that is debconf trying to launch a silly window for you to agree to a license I think
<Search4Lancer> mm, well progress bar seems to be working just fine ;-) so it's nothing actually going wrong with the upgrade?
<chemicalvamp> nixternal yeah just seeing 400 users go down to 190 or so and then all comming back up to 400 just remind me of the word "upchuck"
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> Search4Lancer: the upgrade will more than likely go through, if it pukes on something it will let you know and crash out
* Search4Lancer has upgrade paranoia
<nixternal> if it does then just run 'sudo apt-get --fix-missing install' and it will install everything else in the update
<chemicalvamp> gotta love gateway for sticking the drivers made for your laptop, into a self extracting exe... JUST so us linux users cant open them
<nixternal> then you can go back to it when you are done
<nixternal> chemicalvamp: cabextract is the utility you want to open it
<nixternal> !info cabextract
<ubotu> cabextract: a program to extract Microsoft Cabinet files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-2 (feisty), package size 52 kB, installed size 184 kB
<aftermath> how do I sudo a graphical app?
<nixternal> it will extract the compressed .exe's as well
<fdoving> aftermath: kdesu
<nixternal> aftermath: kdesu
<nixternal> heh
<aftermath> fdoving: nixternal: ty
<nixternal> no problem
<Narada> hi guys
<nixternal> hiya Narada
<nixternal> Narada: just to be politically correct, don't forget about the gals ;)
<Narada> does feisty have like beryl, xgl or aiglx etc; i.e. cool 3d effects?
<fdoving> nixternal: does cabextract extract .exes ? i use 'orange
<chemicalvamp> nixternal can i have an example command?
<fdoving>  f' for that..
<nixternal> fdoving: yes, I had to use it for my laptop for ndiswrapper
<Narada> nixternal: girls? where? where? where?
<nixternal> cabextract filename.exe
<aftermath> ah nice, I can access my mounts from k3b now, thanks
<nixternal> Narada: now no a/s/l please ;)
<chemicalvamp> where does the destination go?
<nixternal> to the directory you ran the command
<Narada> lol
<nixternal> or where the file is located
<chemicalvamp> k
<Lynoure> Narada: What, you are not a girl? :)
<fdoving> nixternal: if it's not a cab, try orange it handles most things, including cabextract things.
<livingdaylight> hi, Can someone help me with Medibuntu?
<Narada> of course not
<Narada> does my nick sound like it? some people say so
<nixternal> I will give orange a checkout
<nixternal> haha Lynoure  ;)
<aftermath> how do I open konquerer from the konsole?
<nixternal> konqueror
<fdoving> or kfmclient
<aftermath> reminds me a bit of mortal kombat tbh
<nixternal> or w..fdajl what fdoving just said
* nixternal takes a break
<aftermath> what are joliet extensions?
<chemicalvamp> nixternal /mnt/hda1/home/chemicalvamp/Desktop/drivers/wirelessdriver.exe: no valid cabinets found
<KrAmMeR> does anyone know of a good cheap graphics card that will work well with dual monitors?
<KrAmMeR> using svideo
<Sanne> aftermath: extensions to the cdrom file system for windows, I believe
<aftermath> Sanne: ty
<mehdi_> slt tous le monde
<Sanne> aftermath: yw :)
<epzt> hi, got a problem with digital camera (canon powershop ds20 usb) which is no more recognised with edgy kernel 2.6.17-11-386
<Lynoure> Narada: I guess it depends on the language/culture. :) Just like Kai and Kari are both male names in my mind :)
<mehdi_> hello world
<aftermath> hello mars
<Shaddox> Question: How do I delete a directory in Konsole with a sudo wrapper?
<aftermath> sudo rmdir?
<dec_> i just installed compiz in feisty and wanted to know how to start it
<chemicalvamp> nixternal heh i give up.. lol i'll find a windows box extract them on it, and burn them
<Shaddox> How do I remove it even though it's not empty? I want to delete it and all its files.
<fdoving> chemicalvamp: get the organge package and try it out.
<fdoving> Shaddox: sudo rm -r directory/
<excitatory_> so now suddenly alt-space will not launch katapult, and alt-f2 will not launch the run command
<Narada> Lynoure: your name sounds female; is it?
<chemicalvamp> fdoving h?uh
<aftermath> k3b keeps messing up
<Shaddox> fdoving: rmdir: invalid option -- r
<aftermath> rm
<apus> is their peergaurdian on linux?
<aftermath> not rmdir
<fdoving> chemicalvamp: orange - http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/utils/orange
<mehdi_> there is P2P softs in linux?
<fdoving> Shaddox: rm, not  rmdir.
<epzt> rm -R thedirectory/
<Shaddox> aftermath: Thanks :D
<aftermath> ktorrent bittorrent client, mehdi_
<Narada> Lynoure: my nick is the name of the most loyal devotee of god in ancient indian mythology
<epzt> amule
<Narada> Lynoure: of course the devotee was male
<mehdi_> aftermath not torrent
<Lynoure> Narada: it's just my name. :) Not female or male name as such.
<chemicalvamp> well the exe im trying isnt a cabinet i dont think. in windows it extracted to c:/
<chemicalvamp> and oned a readme
<chemicalvamp> opened*
<aftermath> any ideas why k3b isn't burning my disks properly?
<kdawg> maybe burning too fast?
<chemicalvamp> aftermath i had that once before
<aftermath> it might be
<kdawg> I have that problem sometimes and have to scale back the burning speed
<aftermath> it used the defaults of 99x :D
<chemicalvamp> have you rebooted
<mehdi_> aftermath:  like limewire
<aftermath> mehdi_: I never used limewire, I wouldn't know
<apus> aftermath make sure you are using version 1.x
<Narada> Lynoure: well i asked the wrong question; that last bit was meant to be "are you?"
<aftermath> version 1.x what?
<chemicalvamp> aftermath when i tryed it it couldnt verify the cd contents, but it did burn correctly, put into another machine and see if it is correct
<Narada> hmm i wonder if i should try ubuntu before getting the newer version of kubuntu
<aftermath> it can't be, I made it burn 3.4 GB and it stopped after 18 seconds or so
<aftermath> or 18 millis
<aftermath> I can't tell
<Lynoure> Narada: But if you meant to ask about me, not the name, I seem to be. Never gotten a gene test, or become a mother,  but other that that  I'm pretty sure I am :) Cannot promise any such thing about my mind, though.
<dek> my internet works VERY slow in Linux, but works fast in Windows (for same source). Any ideas?
<kdawg> dek: are you using wireless or a cable?
<chemicalvamp> dek what type of internet
<Narada> Lynoure: Well.. awesome!
<dek> DSL, not wireless
<aftermath> nothing happens when I select Settings > K3B Setup
<dek> its strange because last time i logged in it worked fine
<dek> like a week ago
<kdawg> yeah, I mean do you have a wireless card or are you hardwired to the router
<chemicalvamp> dek are you using knetworkmanager?
<dec_> anyone know how to start compiz from feisty
<Tired_> what is the kubuntu equivalent of repairing my IP in XP?
<dek> chemicalvamp: how can i know?
<dek> I dont have a wireless card
<Lynoure> Narada: 50/50 chance, more or less. =)
<dek> I tried disabing IPv6 and it didnt help
<chemicalvamp> dec_ #ubuntu-effects
<kdawg> do you have a static ip or DHCP
<Tired_> I want it to call up DHCP again and get a better IP.
<dek> dinamic IP
<Narada> k3b for burning cds right?
<Narada> i mean that's recommended?
<chemicalvamp> dek knetworkmanager tends to fix things for me, maybe you can try it
<aftermath> In k3b, how do I change the writespeed?
<kdawg> yeah I use knetworkmanager on my feisty kubuntu install and it works great
<dek> chemicalvamp: ok, will download (i hope it doesnt take long :P)
<chemicalvamp> OMG why does it paste randomly while i type!? or move my cursor back into earyler parts of my sentances... soo annoying
<chemicalvamp> dek lol what speed are you on?
<kdawg> aftermath: I think it prompts you to change it right before you burn something
<aftermath> thanks
<Narada> heh k3b is asking me the write speed of my dvd writer; how do i know; i don't remember
<aftermath> Narada, it usually says on your drive
<chemicalvamp> Narada defualt is correct
<Tired_> ... what's the command for configuring my X server from the console? now X doesn't wanna start  :/
<dek> chemicalvamp: should be 1024kbps down 128 kbps up
<dek> chemicalvamp: at least in Windows it is :P
<chemicalvamp> dek yeah "should be" what are you hitting nw
<aftermath> I'm getting emo.
<aftermath> I set the speed to 1x, and it still crashed :/
<dek> what?
<Narada> k
<aftermath> Incorrectly encoded string (Torrent.lnk) encountered.
<aftermath> Possibly creating an invalid Joliet extension. Aborting.
<chemicalvamp> dek your speed, what is it right now as is
<dek> chemicalvamp: i download and browse VERY slow, like 10 kb/s or less
<kdawg> aftermath: what are you trying to burn... an image?
<aftermath> no, files
<Search4Lancer> alright, I got through the upgrade, now to try to fix everything it broke...
<BluesKaj> Tired_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<aftermath> actually, I have a k3b made
<Tired_> thanks
<kdawg> what kind of media are you using
<aftermath> although I don't know if that's an image or just a project file
<aftermath> I'm using DVD-R
<Dodger73> so... it looks like after upgrading to feisty gtk-qt-engine is causing X errors (integer out of range) when running gtk apps
<Dodger73> anyone else seen this problem?
<kdawg> is it like a cheap dvd-r or name brand
<kdawg> cuz that makes a big difference on my drive
<sstchur> Where can I find a guide on installing the latest nvidia drivers that are needed for beryl?
<aftermath> It worked with PowerISO on win
<aftermath> I'm using fujifilm
<Narada> woah i never realised how easy k3b was to use
<Dodger73> sstchur: 9746 work for me
<chemicalvamp> *wonders if k3b supports this big bad dual layer dvd...
<kdawg> sstchur, I just download the driver from nvidia.com and exit to a shell and run it, it works everytime
<Narada> cd burning got a whole lot easier since i last used cdrecord
<Narada> ubuntu rocks
<Dodger73> you can just download them from nvidia.com and start the installer ;)
<kdawg> aftermath, what is the extension of the file you are burning
<aftermath> I have a ton.
<kdawg> maybe linux doesn;t support it out of the box
<kdawg> ah
<Narada> i don't have a cd writing pen though; big problem
<sstchur> kdawg: I'll give it a try!
<Narada> quite cool that kubuntu still gits on a cd though; vista needs like two dvds heh
<apus> narada: cd writing pen?
<Narada> s/gits/fits/
<Narada> apus: yeah
<Narada> you know?
<chemicalvamp> for free-hand cd writing
<kdawg> sstchur, do a ctrl+F1 and then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop,  then sudo sh ./NVIDIA_installer....... and walk through it
<Narada> don't tell me you use lightscribe or something similar
<kdawg> then when its done, do a sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart and it should work
<apus> narada: I use a sharpie?
<chemicalvamp> ohh im lost
<Narada> apus: wth is that
<apus> narada: light scribe is cool, but pointless
<kdawg> back up your xorg file first though!
<aos101> Vista Ultimate is one DVD, but yes it is very heavy compared to Kubuntu.
<apus> Narada: a marker?
<Narada> woohoo kubuntu feisty is burnt baby
<ShiftedBeef> Lightscribe is kinda neat I think.
<Arwen> lol
<kdawg> sstchur: oops, i mean ctrl-alt-F1
<Narada> apus: well i don't have one of those either
<Arwen> ShiftedBeef, the discs cost a fortune though :-\
<ShiftedBeef> True.
<apus> ShiftedBeef: oh it is neato, but useless, too slow and expensive for mass production, and nothing small production needs lightscrab where cd labels wont suffice
<apus> Narada: where do you live?
<apus> lightscribe*
<Narada> london why
<apus> Narada: sharpies are pretty much the only permanent marker in the usa
<apus> Narada: any permanent marker works decently well, advetually it will wear off
<chemicalvamp> biggest brand name of permanent markers*
<Lynoure> I better sleep if I ever plan to get better...
<apus> luckily its one of the few monopolies where they are actually good
<sstchur> kdawg: Ok, I'll try that now
<Narada> apus: i have no need for markers; so i don't buy them
<apus> Narada: yes you do! cds!
<Narada> apus: i guess they call them differently here
<Narada> heh yeah
* Narada thinks hard on how to mark his feisty cd in absence of marker.
<BluesKaj> hmm, ktorrent keeps crashing ...about once every hr... anyone experience the same ?
<ShiftedBeef> Mine seems ok.
<apus> anyone know why open office 2.2 would crash when it opens a doc
<apus> i need to open it :(
<kdawg> blueskaj yeah my ktorrent crashes unexpectedly too
<BluesKaj> feisty , ShiftedBeef?
<ShiftedBeef> Nope, Dapper.
<kdawg> and azureus stops downloading frequently, so I dont know what the deal is
<BluesKaj> must be a bug kdawg
<kdawg> guess so
<ShiftedBeef> Getting feisty though.
<kdawg> I like azureus better though, it has more plugins, but it is a super memory hog....
<BluesKaj> azureus..I quit it a long time ago ... i would run worth sh*t on my system
<Search4Lancer> wow, it'd be awesome if that "known problems" page would actually load...
<kdawg> yeah i had that problem too, had to get more memory
<Arwen> kdawg, do you have sun java? azureus fails to dl using gij
* Arwen 's azureus runs at 200M... not cool
<kdawg> yeah I installed sun-java6 from the feisty repositories
<naegling23> ive got a silly question, The kde system guard applet, I accidently removed the cpu display from it....how do I get it back?
<kdawg> I think I'll ditch it and install from the sun download page
<kdawg> thats what worked for me when I ran edgy
<MinceR> does the deb.opera.com repo work well with ubuntu?
<Arwen> man.... 60K/s on torrent... not cool
#kubuntu 2007-04-22
<Arwen> MinceR, well, it's a deb. Opera is closed-source so any opera deb is the same as any other.
<kdawg> yeah there was a time 5 years ago when that would be fast
<Search4Lancer> okay, this is rediculous... is there a mirror of the "known problems" page anywhere?
<kdawg> now 60K/s == lame
<Arwen> kdawg, hehe, my max is 150K/s anyway :-\
<BluesKaj> I have 1G memory , azureus / java m,dependent  buggy
<kdawg> haha I peak at around 300, but average is 150
<MinceR> Arwen: so i shouldn't expect any dependency problems?
<kdawg> i was running azureus on edgy with 256MB and I'm surprised my drives didnt fail from all the swapping
<Arwen> MinceR, err, probably not - most of Opera is statically linked to the dependencies
<kdawg> it took up 192mb of space in memory
<chemicalvamp> the most ive ever downloaded/sec was 7241kb/s it was sweet
<atropos> hello
<kdawg> I used to get speeds like that on the campus network, then they blocked all the ports.... :(
<Arwen> chemicalvamp, 7M/s???
<Tired_> so, I'm in a second console (an Alt+F1 one), and X is running poorly in Alt+F8...how can I make it restart over there from where I am?
<atropos> I am on the fiesty live cd and the resolution is not being set correctly
<kdawg> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<atropos> the chip set is Intel 82845G/GL
<Arwen> kdawg, lol - when I leech at the local University I get 500K/s down and 10M/s up....
<atropos> any sugestions
<chemicalvamp> the owner of my apartment ran a ISP from the building, had satalite access from the roof, and a LAN in ever room in the building
<kdawg> yeah gotta love those T1 lines
<Arwen> atropos, 915resolution maybe?
<atropos> will do
<Arwen> kdawg, T1 is 1.5M symmetric, lol
<kdawg> yeah whatever
<kdawg> fiberoptic then
<chemicalvamp> i had 7down 3up
<kdawg> :)
<aftermath> I think I found the file causing the Joliet problem: Scarface.1983.DVDRip.R2UK.NORDIC.PAL.2CD.XviD-BAG.3285155.TPB.torrent
<kdawg> yeah perhaps
<Arwen> aftermath, no warez here...
<chemicalvamp> his server was sweet had 10down 100up.. luck SOB
<Tired_> thanks again  :)
<aftermath> Arwen: Not a link, just a filename
<chris2142sd> heh
* chris2142sd is contemplating moving to south korea for the better internet access
<aftermath> Who knows, I may have decided to name my tax returns that
<david_> I've just upgraded frm 6.01 to 7.04, and now I'm getting intermittant soundcard issues (ie: stuck on high pitched ringing tones). Is this a known issue?
<chemicalvamp> but even if you had 100down... where the heck are you going to find a server thats gonna let you download off them for 100mb/s?
<chemicalvamp> besides the pcpitstop.com bandwidth test
<aftermath> aha
<chris2142sd> chemicalvamp: with bit torrent you just have to find a hundred servers willing to let you download at 1 mb/s;)
<aftermath> I found the actual file
<msoini> hello
<ShiftedBeef> torrents I guess.
<aftermath> (I hope this time for real) Torrent.lnk
<aftermath> yeah, I think the chars aren't allowed in isos
<msoini> is anyone feeling adventurous_
<kdawg> yeah makes sense
<aftermath> not particularly
<atropos> Arwen: it is saying the package does not exit
<atropos> exist rather
<aftermath> nice.
<aftermath> it started writing.
<aftermath> thanks all
<Arwen> atropos, hmm, dunno then
<atropos> the issue is the installer is too big for the fall back resolution
<kdawg> msoni, last time I felt adventurous, I woke up with three paternity suits
<msoini> lol
<Arwen> atropos, use the alternate CD then. It's plain better
<kdawg> yeah, alternat > live cd
<chemicalvamp> chris2142sd yeah thats what i mean after you have 1mb/s your wastin your money... if you pay for 10mb/s your wasting your money, because they are like all capped
<mehdi_> est ce que il ya qq1 qui c parler en francais
<kdawg> ok i give up, how do i set konqueror so that I have to double click on files instead of single clicking
<chemicalvamp> i mean up to 1mb/s is good.. 10 is a waste
<kdawg> ie. not "web style"
<BluesKaj> kdawg, sytem settings/ keyboard mouse
<aftermath> how much can I overburn a DVDR?
<kdawg> ......that seems like a silly place to put it
<neoncode> Hey if I got two realy big mpg files, about 1-1.5GB each. Can I join them together seamlessly?
<kdawg> thanks though!
<msoini> i installed kubuntu yesterday
<msoini> had a blast until a while ago, can't log in now
<msoini> booted using the livecd
<chemicalvamp> msoini what does it do
<aftermath> ooh, I just figured where kdesu comes from :D go me
<msoini> it boots, and gives me the login screen
<chemicalvamp> msoini and then you put your "log in name" in and password in right?
<msoini> when i type in my password the screen goes black for a few seconds, then returns to the login screen
<aftermath> I <3 livecds. They let me destroy my partitions in peace
<ShiftedBeef> Now here is a question: Has anyone here successfully dual booted XP and Kubuntu 6.06?
<chemicalvamp> msoini boot the live cd and do the "test cd integrity" if it comes out ok, boot it and try re-installing
<aftermath> ShiftedBeef: I dual-booted ubuntu 6.17 (I think that was it) and xpmc
<kdawg> I succesfully booted XP and Ubuntu 6.06
<kdawg> but not Kubuntu
<kdawg> shortly thereafter, I used a live cd to nuke the xp partition :D
<BluesKaj> yup , ShiftedBeef ...had dapper and xp , on separate partitons
<chemicalvamp> kdawg your installing xp first and then kubuntu right/
<kdawg> yes
<msoini> chemicalvamp: hmm, sounds radical
<kdawg> thats how microsoft likes it
<ShiftedBeef> That's what I tried to do, actually. Soon as Grub takes over the bootloader, BAM.
<kdawg> it needs to be first on the MBR
<david_> How can I find/modify what sound drivers I'm using?
<hyperspace> is there a MOTU team for kubuntu?
<ShiftedBeef> Soon as Kubuntu is installed, BSOD.
<ShiftedBeef> On the XP partition that is.
<kdawg> interesting
<BluesKaj> ShiftedBeef, are you having boot probs ?
<kdawg> maybe put in the XP cd and do a repair>
<kdawg> but that will wipe out grub I think
<ShiftedBeef> Only on the XP partiton.
<ShiftedBeef> Can't repair the partiton.
<ShiftedBeef> I tried.
<kdawg> is the XP partition on the hda drive, or primary master
<BluesKaj> ShiftedBeef, did you install kubuntu without setting up an ext partition first /
<ShiftedBeef> Yes.
<BluesKaj> used the partition editor in the install cd then
<Tired_> YAY!  I have a working Feisty desktop!  Thanks for all your help. :)
<ShiftedBeef> I manually set my partitons. I leave the Windows one alone, and I set up a root and a swap partion.
<BluesKaj> or not ?
<BluesKaj> ok, then you should be ok
<chemicalvamp> so your xp partition is fubar and you need to reinstall, and by doing that restoring windows boot loader instead of grub? that is a pickle
<aftermath> how do I tar a set of directories individually at once
<crama> hi all, I just see there are the new gutsy folders on the repository. What is the suggested method to upgrade to Gutsy?
<ShiftedBeef> If I try to reinstall XP while Kubuntu is still installed, then it will report an error and halt the format.
<louieb391> I just came in - but is someone trying to install the windows boot loader over grub?
<facugaich> are there md5sums for the CD isos?
<dante_> Could someone help me with my kicker panel. I am using kubuntu 7.04. My kicker wont display active applications.
<BluesKaj> ShiftedBeef, get the SuperGrub live cd if possible , it''ll restore your windows access by reinstalling Grub
<ShiftedBeef> Well, if that were an option I'd go for it.
<chemicalvamp> ShiftedBeef whats it doing when you try to bo the windows partition?
<chemicalvamp> boot*
<ShiftedBeef> It gets as far as the XP logo, and BSOD's.
<BluesKaj> ShiftedBeef, if you install windows AFTER kubuntu , it wipes Grub
<chemicalvamp> BluesKaj he cant
<ShiftedBeef> Actually it halts the format entirely.
<aos101> @facugaich: http://ftp.uni-kl.de/pub/linux/ubuntu.iso/kubuntu/feisty/MD5SUMS
<louieb391> run chdsk shifted
<BluesKaj> what partition editor are you using , ShiftedBeef ?
<chemicalvamp> can you boot into safe mode?
<louieb391> chkdsk*
<chemicalvamp> grib
<facugaich> aos101, thank you very much
<chemicalvamp> grub*
<ShiftedBeef> No safe mode, and no chkdsk.
<ShiftedBeef> I have tried both.
<Doctor_Nick> :D >:(
<louieb391> shift use the windows disk and go to repair and run it
<louieb391> ooh
<louieb391> oops
<BluesKaj> ShiftedBeef, get GParted ...it's the best live cd partition editor , in my experience
<chemicalvamp> ShiftedBeef can you back up all your stuff and wipe the whole disk?
<aftermath> how do I view files in my dvd drive?
<ShiftedBeef> Yeah, I have.
<ShiftedBeef> Oh, one more snag. I also cannot mount my slaved NTFS HDD.
<chemicalvamp> ShiftedBeef so your hard drive is blank
<ShiftedBeef> My Primary HDD has my OS and everything else, my slaved has my data, but I can only access it when XP is installed.
<ShiftedBeef> Otherwise Kubuntu will refuse to mount.
<chemicalvamp> ShiftedBeef a slavedrive would be hdb instead of hda FYI
<dante_> Could someone help me with my kicker panel. I am using kubuntu 7.04. My kicker wont display active applications.
<ShiftedBeef> I know.
<chemicalvamp> k
<ShiftedBeef> I'll called it hdb if it makes it easier then.
<chemicalvamp> im confused on whats on your master drive right now
<crama> Anyone just tried to change the repositories to Gutsy?
<ShiftedBeef> It is all formatted.
<chemicalvamp> so your on a live cd?
<ShiftedBeef> Well no. I instaled Kubuntu.
<chemicalvamp> on your slave drive?
<chemicalvamp> you said your primary was formated, what did you install kubuntu on?
<mehdi_> \server irc.voila.fr
<ShiftedBeef> Well, various things.
<Tm_T> hi kids
<ShiftedBeef> Music files, tech calls, games, etc.
<ShiftedBeef> All my data is there on hdb if I format and install Windows.
<dante_> Could someone help me with my taskbar. Im using kubuntu 7.04. My taskbar wont display active applications.
<ShiftedBeef> Kubuntu will refuse to mount it however.
<canas> does anyone have installed beryl on kubuntu?
<chemicalvamp> ShiftedBeef whats the location of it? hdb1?
<ShiftedBeef> yes.
<chemicalvamp> and its ntfs?
<cecko> Hi all, please help me with Beryl, I have it running but there are no window borders and even some buttons are missing
<ShiftedBeef> "mount: can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ShiftedBeef> "
<chemicalvamp> sudo mkdir /mnt/hdb1 then sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hdb1
<Arwen> ShiftedBeef, that means you don't have a /dev/hdb1 mounted
<chemicalvamp> if its ntfs
<khaije1> what is the default blocksize for ext3?
<canas> does anyone have installed beryl on kubuntu?
<Arwen> khaije1, 4k
<Arwen> canas, me
<Arwen> canas, well, Ubuntu, but it's the same idea
<kristjan_> what's up with https://wiki.kubuntu.org/? it displays kinda messed up
<canas> how i can install it
<ShiftedBeef> nt/hdb1mkdir: invalid option -- t
<dante_> Could someone help me with my taskbar. Im using kubuntu 7.04. My taskbar wont display active applications.
<chemicalvamp> canas #ubuntu-effects
<Alonea> is there a way for adept to undo something it did?
<canas> tnx chemicalvamp
<khaije1> thx Arwen
<ShiftedBeef> It should mount when I click on it, or when I right click and hit mount.
<Alonea> I tried reinstalling my wlassistant and it REMOVED something else along with the reinstallation!
<chemicalvamp>  -t =device by type should be followed by the partition type.. so if its not ntfs that command would be wrong
<chemicalvamp> ShiftedBeef do fdisk -l (thats a lowercase L)
<ShiftedBeef> Interesting, so that might mean that Kubuntu is not seeing the drive as ntfs?
<chemicalvamp> see what it calls it in fdisk
<chemicalvamp> ShiftedBeef pastebin the output of fdisk -l
<chemicalvamp> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ShiftedBeef> Cannot open /dev/hdb1
<chemicalvamp> ShiftedBeef it said that in fdisk -l?
<dante_> Could someone help me with my taskbar. Im using kubuntu 7.04. My taskbar wont display active applications.
<apus> dante_: does it display minimized ones?
<ShiftedBeef> fdisk /dev/hdb1 -l
<ShiftedBeef> that was when fdisk -l did nothing but go down to the next line.
<dante_> apus no it doesnt
<chemicalvamp> ShiftedBeef no do sudo fdisk -l copy the output into the pastebin and paste the address in ere
<ShiftedBeef> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16931/
<sstchur> I just installed the latest nvidia drivers, but now everytime I reboot X fails to start until I issue the command sudo rmmod nvidia && sudo modprobe nvidia.... why is this and how do I make it so I don't have to do this?
<cnj> dante_: if you right-click the t-bar, select configure panel and go to the taskbar pane is "show application icons" selected?
<lupul> nvidia rullzzz!!
<dante_> cnj: ya it is selected.
<dasnipa> hmm how would i check to see if i have any compositing effects enabled?
<aos101> @dante_: If you right click on it, go "Add Applet to Panel" and add a Taskbar applet does it show them then?
<chemicalvamp> ShiftedBeef type these "sudo mkdir /mnt/hdb" "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hdb1" if theres an error pastebin it
<apus> how can I make the forward and back button on my 7 button mouse to actually go forward and back in firefox and konquerer, currently they do things like create new tab
<chemicalvamp> ShiftedBeef and from now on, if your going to share a back-up drive with windows/linux.. make it fat32 : /
<dante_> @aos101 ya it shows that
<aos101> @dante_:So now you've added the applet, is it showing applications OK?
<ShiftedBeef> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16932/
<cnj> dante_: have you by chance changed the default coloring of the task bar (I am really stretching here!:) )
<Tired_> is there like, a stable and unstable branch of the repositories?
<dante_> @aos101: it still doesnt display active applications
<txwikinger> ShiftedBeef: sudo mkdir /mnt/hdb1 (the 1 is missing)
<chemicalvamp> myles@myles-desktop:~$ sudo mkdir /mnt/hdb
<chemicalvamp> needs to be myles@myles-desktop:~$ sudo mkdir /mnt/hdb1 try again
<Tired_> i used gentoo before, and it had ~x86...does Kubuntu have something similar I can shut off?
<Tired_> or do I not have to?
<dante_> @cnj: no i havent
<Tm_T> hmm, you mean "unstable" ?
<aos101> @dante_: If you added the applet and it still isn't showing them, I don't know what is wrong.  Maybe someone else knows?
<ShiftedBeef> Ok now, it looks like it is mounted, but got an error dialougue when trying to enter it.
<iain> hey guys, quick queston you someone can probably answer straight way
<esaym> is there any way to gewt sound in ms pps files?
<cnj> dante_: so, this is the default install taskbar?
<ShiftedBeef> Could not enter folder /mnt/hdb1.
<iain> does anyone know the terminal command to restart ALSA?
<Tired_> Tm_T _. maybe.  i mean I don't want unstable things.
<iain> as in to reboot just the part of the OS handling my sound output
<ShiftedBeef> We are close though! :)
<iain> I'm just back from a hibernate and (as sometimes happens) it doesn't work.
<chemicalvamp> ShiftedBeef does the folder hdb1 have a lock icon over it?
<iain> I can't be bothered restarting the whole machine
<Tm_T> Tired_: no you should not get any unstable stuff without hard effort so no worries
<Tired_> :)
<dante_> cnj: Yup defualt taskbar
<ShiftedBeef> Nope, no lock.
<iain> etc/init.d/alsa restart? or something?
<mojojojo> hello first timer on irc
<chemicalvamp> ShiftedBeef close the window and run the command "kdesu konqueror"
<kristjan_> iain: maybe try #alsa?
<BluesKaj> iain, 'alsamixer' in the terminal
<kristjan_> #alsa
<iain> alsa doesn't do much and mixer will just bring me to the colume control
<iain> I want to actually restart that module
<iain> equiv of /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<mojojojo> have a technical problem with formatting external hard drive, can someone help?
<kristjan_> unload module then?
<chemicalvamp> mojojojo sure
<iain> kristjan> I just sound like I know what I'm talking about :-D ....not sure what to type to do that.
<ShiftedBeef> Well, it took the command, but no response.
<chemicalvamp> mojojojo type "fdisk -l (thats an L) and pastbin the output
<BluesKaj> iain, if aslamixer shows up , that means it should be working
<chemicalvamp> ShiftedBeef no konqueror window popped up?
<mojojojo> cool, executed mkfs.ext3
<iain> blueskaj> yep I occasionally get this error though
<iain> blueskaj> and even although the sound is configured to be on the souond isn't there. It's associated with resuming from hybernation
<mojojojo> then learned that it need be fat to work with windoes too
<ShiftedBeef> nope.
<iain> anyway I can fix it by restarting the computer
<iain> I'm trying to find a faster way :)
<iain> as I believe that all restarting is doing to help is reloading alsa
<iain> so if I could do that from terminal....
<chemicalvamp> ShiftedBeef ok.. hold alt, hit space bar (this is katapault) type konsole hit enter
<BluesKaj> sorry, dunno about hibernation ... never use it
<kristjan_> iain: sudo modprobe -r thatmodule
<kristjan_> iain: and then sudo modprobe thatmodule
<mojojojo> well it is now in process of writing inode tables
<chemicalvamp> then type kdesu konqueror dont close the konsole
<ShiftedBeef> Ok, up came a konqueror window.
<chemicalvamp> now put /mnt/hdb1 in the address bar and hit enter
<sstchur_> Why is it that X fails to start (now that I've installed new nVidia drivers) until I issue the command "sudo rmmod nvidia && modprobe nvidia" ?
<ShiftedBeef> That did it.
<ShiftedBeef> I now have access.
<ShiftedBeef> Now is this permanent?
<iain> krisjan thanks for your help :-)
<chemicalvamp> ShiftedBeef now i hope there was a point to all of that ;)
<kristjan_> sstchur_: how did you install nvidida drivers?
<kristjan_> iain: does it work?
<iain> krisjan - I'm going to search through the options using tab..........could take a while
<sstchur_> kristjan_: I used an install script from nvidia
<chemicalvamp> ShiftedBeef back up your stuff if needed, we'll get your duel boot working
<ShiftedBeef> There was. Thank you so much for your help!
<iain> kristjan_> not sure yet
<iain> kristjan_> need to find the actual name of the module to test it
<sstchur_> kristjan_: well, actually I tried to follow these instructions: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/nVIDIA
<kristjan_> sstchur_: install script?
<mojojojo> fdisk -l is not showing the harddrive
<sstchur_> kristjan_: maybe I"m not saying it right.. I dunno, I did wget as those instructions say, and got the NVIDIA-Linux-x86....pkg1.run file
<chemicalvamp> ShiftedBeef if you want to be able to access that folder without running kdesu konqueror right click on the folder "hdb1" and click the permissions tabe, and put them all as can read / modify"
<Mena> !Ktorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kristjan_> sstchur_: you probably forgot to edit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<sstchur_> kristjan_: which I ran with sudo sh
<Mena> !ktorrent
<iain> kristjan_> which means typing what you wrote minus the 'that module' and hitting tab until it lists loooads of options then either trying them all or my favourate - pick randomly
<sstchur_> kristjan_: yes I probably did b/c I don't know what that means and didn't see it in the instructions
<chemicalvamp> !info ktorrent
<ubotu> ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 2347 kB, installed size 8852 kB
<kristjan_> iain: lsmod will show you modules used
<sstchur_> kristjan_: ok... I'm somewhat familiar with lsmod... what I don't get is why X fails to start every time I reboot until I do sudo rmmod nvidia && sudo modprobe nvidia
<sstchur_> kristjan_: isn't that just removing and then adding the same module?
<kristjan_> sstchur_: edit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common and add DISABLED_MODULES="nv"
<kristjan_> sstchur_: lsmod part was for other person
<sstchur_> kristjan_: oh ok
<sstchur_> kristjan_: so let me see if I understand... it's still trying to use the older "nv" module when I reboot, so adding "nv" to disabled modules will ensure that it uses the newer?
<iain> kristjan_ excellent i've found the 'module soundcore' unfortunately I'm getting 'module is in use'
<iain> will muting the system fix it do you think?
<kristjan_> sstchur_: don't know what it is ;)
<kristjan_> iain: I guess where has to be other way to restart sound, try #ubuntu
<iain> kristjan> thanks for your help. If you're ever in Edinburgh I owe you a drink. ;-)
<mojojojo> chemicalvamp : did you get my input?
<chemicalvamp> mojojojo no im sorr i was helping somebody on a side channel
<mojojojo> its ok
<kristjan_> iain: but I haven't really helped you much
<phil000000000000> wenas
<phil000000000000> alguien podria ayudarme en como cambiar los programas que se inician con kubuntu?
<stoft> how do I reload .bashrc in the same session (without exiting/opening a new session)?
<mojojojo> chemicalvamp : well now its in process of writing inode tables 366/597 and not showing in fdisk -l list yet
<stoft> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<chemicalvamp> mojojojo so you want to format a external hard drive, please pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" (thats a lowercase L)
<qaz> hi ....I can't play *.avi and *.mpeg and all codecs on Kubuntu 7.04 , I want help
<chemicalvamp> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Mena> Hey is there a channel for ktorrent
<khaije1> stoft: source .bashrc || . bashrc
<chemicalvamp> mojojojo the "sudo" is important
<stoft> thnx khaije1
<wolferine> what do I need to install a new USB printer/scanner?
<khaije1> stoft: np, you just need to 'source
<stoft> :)
<khaije1> ' it the period and the command source are equivalent
<mojojojo> chemicalvamp : yes i know, where to pastebin?
<chemicalvamp> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<qaz> I want codecs for kubuntu
<chemicalvamp> qaz please read the !multimedia
<Otrayo> go to mplayer.hu and download codecs-essential
<qaz> I have kaffine
<ShiftedBeef> I know automatix2 will work, but I had bad luck with that.
<chemicalvamp> ShiftedBeef wb, did you get it?
<jbruckman> hey i'm trying to use k3b to make a backup copy of a game CD i own, so i don't have to use the bought version to play games with(i'm paranoid about scratches?). Anyway, does anyone have any info on this using k3b?
<ShiftedBeef> Can't sem to copy and paste.
<Otrayo> my feisty upgrade keeps failing coz of problems with http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/restricted, any ideas?
<mojojojo> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ShiftedBeef> Also there is a file on the fable game preventing me from modifying permissions.
<wolferine> what app can I use for scanning images ??
<chemicalvamp> ShiftedBeef do you have permission to access the disk? we did kdesu konqueror to access it as root
<Otrayo> wolferine: kooka
<ShiftedBeef> Yes, we made it that far.
<drkns> hello fellas
<ShiftedBeef> I have songs that I'm able to play, but cannot move them.
<chemicalvamp> mojojojo paste the output into the pastebin website, hit paste and copy the url from the addressbar
<drkns> i am still trying to set up my wireless pcmci card
<Otrayo> drkns, what you using? ndiswrapper?
<drkns> i have set up ndiswrapper and loaded the proper drivers and can see my AP network
<chemicalvamp> ShiftedBeef do you still have kdesu konqueror open?
<drkns> but nothing beyind that
<ShiftedBeef> Yes.
<drkns> wpa_supplicant wont start and i cant register to Ap
<chemicalvamp> ShiftedBeef right click on the hdb1 folder and click pproperties
<ShiftedBeef> Got it.
<drkns> yep this is the situation right now
<Otrayo> anyone done a feisty upgrade with the new upgrade tool yet?
<chemicalvamp> ShiftedBeef theres 3 drop boxes, set them all to "can view & modify content"
<Morpheus_74> Hello All. I just did a fresh install of fiesty and I'm having some display issues.  I cannot get the refresh rate to 85.  Any ideas?
<drkns> i can see my network double click it and comes up and i put in my wpa pass but it wont get added to the list or no internet
<qaz> where is codecs for fiesty?
<Otrayo> if you can see your network the at least you're done with the hard part
<chemicalvamp> ShiftedBeef you may also want to click the apply changes to subfolders and their contentscheck box
<Alonea> drkns: you using KNetworkManager?
<ShiftedBeef> "Could not change permissions for /mnthdb1."
<Otrayo> qaz, there are codecs for everything
<chemicalvamp> !multimedia>qaz
<ShiftedBeef> "Could not change permissions for /mnt/hdb1." was the error.
<drkns> smtg called kwlan is coming up
<sstchur_> how come everytime I try to play a DVD with Kaffeine it said "Source can't be read.. maybe you don't have enough rights, etc..." ?
<Otrayo> sstchur, encrypted dvd?
<blain> Howdy folks.  New to kubuntu, but around debian for a while.
<Alonea> drkns: that would be the same program. I could not get it to work, so I use wlassistant instead.
<chemicalvamp> ShiftedBeef in konsole run "chown NAME:NAME /mnt/hdb1" reaplce name with your user name
<drkns> himm i will try that now
<sstchur_> Otrayo: I don't know (don't know much about this stuff).. they're just normal DVDs I bought at Target
<blain> Any idea why there aren't any reasonably usable podcatchers available for ubuntu?
<huyter> hey guys, is very problematic the upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04??
<sstchur_> Otrayo: I'm not trying to rip them or anything... just play them
<jbruckman> !raw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Otrayo> sstchur_: you need to install libdvdcss. The dvds are encrypted
<Otrayo> even if you're just trying to play them you still need libdvdcss afaik
<chemicalvamp> !info raw
<stoft> chemicalvamp: if it's Feisty, does hdb1 still exist? I thought they were going to change the names to /dev/sd*
<hitmanWilly> !dvd | sstchur_,
<ubotu> Package raw does not exist in feisty
<Morpheus_74> Can someone help me configure my xorg for fiesty?
<ubotu> sstchur_,: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ShiftedBeef> "chown: changing ownership of `/mnt/hdb1': Read-only file system"
<drkns> do i have to uninstall kwlan????????
<stoft> huyter: I just upgraded, no major problems what I can tell, but haven't really tested everything yet.
<sstchur_> Otrayo: thanks!
<Otrayo> sstchur_: no problem :)
<Otrayo> anyone else getting this error: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<blain> huyter -- only problem I had was the servers were really hammered.
<Otrayo> i got the file via wget and managed to (un)gunzip it no problem
<chemicalvamp> stoft hda for master, hdb for slave, same applies for sda
<huyter> thanks, stoft & blain, i still remebered the catastrofic upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10
<aftermath> k3b fails at international filenames :(
<aftermath> I've ruined 3 dvds before I just decided to take out those songs
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. Whenever I reboot my Kubuntu, everything I was rnning when i told it to shut down comes back up, how do I prevent that from happening?
<chemicalvamp> ShiftedBeef i dont know how linux handles ntfs, i never tried it... if i where you i would install windows, move all your files over to it, and format your back-up drive to fat32
<mojojojo> chemicalvamp : sorry for the delay but i am not getting a url after paste!
<chemicalvamp> ShiftedBeef then move it all back
<ShiftedBeef> NOt a bad idea.
<chemicalvamp> ShiftedBeef there could be an issue between readin/writing to a ntfs disk.. but i KNOW linux can read/write to a fat32 partition
<Otrayo> ShiftedBeef: of you can try the linux-ntfs project
<ShiftedBeef> Ok, well, thanks again for your help, I never made it this far.
<mojojojo> chemicalvamp : getting an index file.
<wolferine> NTFS + linux == easy
<Tired_> I need to get at shared drives on my XP box.  What should I be googling to learn how to do that?
<mojojojo> chemicalvamp : file:///var/tmp/kdecache-mojojojo/krun/19580.0.
<wolferine> ops, I mean !=
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. Whenever I reboot my Kubuntu, everything I was rnning when i told it to shut down comes back up, how do I prevent that from happening?
<chemicalvamp> mojojojo go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ paste in your output into the box, click the paste! button below the text box, the page will refresh.. copy the url from the address bar and paste it in here
<foxx> dpkg refuses to remove anything, stating there's a EOF after field name `' in /var/lib/dpkg/available
<foxx> Any way to fix it without a complete reinstall?
<chemicalvamp> mojojojo like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16934/
<Morpheus_74> Can anyone help me configure my xorg file?
<chemicalvamp> Morpheus_74 for?
<Alonea> Morpheus_74: what are you configing?
<Morpheus_74> Xubuntu fiesty.
<Alonea> Morpheus_74: I mean. what. like, add resolutions?
<foxx> So, any way to reinstall dpkg without a system reinstall?
<Morpheus_74> Alonea: the refresh rate.  I can get the resolution to 1024 X 768 (what I want), but cannot get the refresh rate to 85 Hz.
<chemicalvamp> foxx what you mean like "sudo apt-get remove dpkg" - "sudo apt-get install dpkg"
<Alonea> should just change your res to 85@1024x768
<foxx> chemicalvamp: something tells me that's not going to work, it's complaining about the /var/lib/dpkg/available being screwed up
<foxx> But I'll try it out
<drkns> hello back again
<drkns> now thank you very much because first time i managed to get connected with wireless assistant
<drkns> #ping
<Morpheus_74> Alonea: So where the resolutions are listed in the xorg file, I just add the refresh rate to the resolution?
<drkns> hello
<Alonea> Morpheus_74: thats how I have seen other people do them
<drkns> i managed to get to network now and i am using wireless
<Alonea> drkns: no problem. I am sure they will fix the knetworkmanager eventually
<Morpheus_74> Alonea: Thanks. I'll give it a tryl.
<drkns> wlassistant works fine but it is with wep only
<just-this-time> how do I do samba browsing in kde
<hyperspace> wierd .. just went and picked up my notebook that i had upgraded @ the office from home, rebooted it worked fine
<drkns> alonea thank
<drkns> s
<hyperspace> now i get a fsck error
<hyperspace> no such uuid
<drkns> i need to have wpa to work since i am going to implement kubuntu on the whole company network all the stations and servers
<chemicalvamp> mojojojo hello?
<just-this-time> drkns
<just-this-time> good job
<xjkx> does kubuntu come with kde by default?
<chemicalvamp> TomTheGeek your the first local ive seen lol
<mojojojo> chemicalvamp : hi http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16937/
<khaije1> what can cause a filesystem to disapear from a partition?
<TomTheGeek> has anyone installed kubuntu onto a fakeraid mirroed setup?
<chemicalvamp> mojojojo wich one is your external?
<chemicalvamp> mojojojo also you cut off the output, thats not all of it
<hyperspace> khaije1: are you getting a uuid error?
<mojojojo> chemicalvamp : its not on there i thought you mentioned that earlier its a /dev/sdb
<TomTheGeek> i'm using the alternate install and trying to setup fake raid but it always says it can't find any raid partitions
<mojojojo> chemicalvamp : you're right that is the end of it though
<chemicalvamp> TomTheGeek is it detecting all your discs?
<iain> anyone here ever used USBuntu?
<drkns> bye fellas
<chemicalvamp> mojojojo "sudo mkdir /mnt/sdb1" then "sudo mount -t (file system) /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1
<mojojojo> chemicalvamp : its formatting as we speak it is now writing inode tables 573/597
<TomTheGeek> yes it sees the discs as sda and asb
<TomTheGeek> and I can format them fine
<khaije1> hyperspace: i was getting a fsck exit 1 error before, but after trying to fix it, i managed to make my ext3 fs disapear from it's partition
<chemicalvamp> TomTheGeek i never used raid before.. but why would you need fakeraid if your discs work?
<khaije1> hyperspace: it's still there, but i was half awake are did a few disk ops including maximize (i think this is the one that did it) now it shows as an empty partition
<TomTheGeek> i want to set them up in a mirrored configuration
<chemicalvamp> ohh i see
<TomTheGeek> it's two 250 gb drives
<Jack111> hey can sb help?when boot entries comig up, the boot screen suddenly stops, saying looking for journal;
<Jack111> if i start recovery sessions it says the same plus, soft lock detected on home and BUG
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@87-205-223-241.adsl.inetia.pl]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<hyperspace> khaije1: yea trying to fix mine too hehe remotely restarted dist-update on this notebook
<xjkx> by default, what kubuntu comes to burn audio cds?
<hyperspace> xjkx: k3b is nice
<chemicalvamp> TomTheGeek lol 1/2 a terabyte..... cmon now is that really neccisary?
<xjkx> hyperspace, i know k3b is nice, but would you tell me if its comes by DefaulT ?
<chemicalvamp> !ati | TomTheGeek
<ubotu> TomTheGeek: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chemicalvamp> TomTheGeek oops
<TomTheGeek> i'm gonna mirror them, so only 250 gb
<LjL> xjkx: i think gnomebaker is default in ubuntu. k3b is the kubuntu default
<chemicalvamp> !raid | TomTheGeek
<ubotu> TomTheGeek: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<xjkx> ljl i heard you would have to install k3b by yourself
<khaije1> hyperspace: was yours due to a uuid problem? i think that is what happened initially, but in trying to fix it i now have a far weirder problem
<Mena> Hi is there a way to know the number of seedrs on ktorrent
<hyperspace> khaije1: yes uuid problem
<hyperspace> khaije1: know where to find proper uuids?
<khaije1> hyperspace: did you do the over-the-wire dist-upgrade from fiesty?
<Tired_> why does the link in the topic redirect me to non-Kubuntu pages?
<Mena> Hi is there a way to know the number of seedrs on ktorrent
<TomTheGeek> ubotu: I've gone through the first how to that you linked to and it crashes at step 5
<LjL> xjkx: oh, wait, i thought you actually asked this question in #ubuntu, so what i meant was to tell you about gnomebaker really... =) but no, if you type "apt-cache rdepends k3b", it mentions kubuntu-desktop, so that would mean it's installed by default
<hyperspace> khaije1: yes and was interrrupted due to remote box changing resolv.conf after jumping on a random wifi network and being disconnected lol
<khaije1> hyperspace: it doesn't really matter atm since the MBR refuses to admit there is a filesystem there at all
<Mena> TomTheGeek, ubotu its just a bot sysyem for the channel
<khaije1> hyperspace: haha that sucks!
<xjkx> LjL, thanks
<TomTheGeek> oh thanks, mena
<hyperspace> khaije1: ye ill get through it lol
<hyperspace> khaije1: but yes it does suck
<Mena> TomTheGeek, you are welcome
<Mena> Hi is there a way to know the number of seeders on ktorrent
<xjkx> LjL i have no buntu here, would you check if gnomebaker comes by default on ubuntu, would be off topic but as you mentioned... xD
<LjL> xjkx: don't think so. gnomebaker isn't depended upon by any other package, apparently
<chemicalvamp> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<wolferine> i just added a printer/scanner into my configuration, I can print, but when I open xsane, its using my USB Quickcam, and I cannot see my scanner"
<xjkx> LjL, thanks
<LjL> xjkx: i think Nautilus itself can burn CDs, though, if i'm not too mistaken... (KDE user here)
<Tired_> Hmm.  IS Adept the Kubuntu equivalent for Aptitude?
<khaije1> hyperspace: mine ran normally afaik, but on reboot i was welcomed to a brand new *problem*! i knew it couldn't have just been me w/ the uuid problem. the busted machine in question is at home, do you have any advice for when i get back to try w/ the missing filesystem?
<chemicalvamp> Tired_ kubuntu has both
<Tired_> where do I find aptitude in the default install?
<LjL> xjkx: yes
<LjL> !info nautilus-cd-burner
<ubotu> nautilus-cd-burner: CD Burning front-end for Nautilus. In component main, is optional. Version 2.18.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 191 kB, installed size 2792 kB
<chemicalvamp> Tired_ adept is a lil easyer for broswing if ya ask me
<hyperspace> khaije1: my first reboot into feisty was np, then brought it home and the problem was brought to my attention
<LjL> xjkx: and that's depended upon by ubuntu-desktop
<xjkx> LjL, altough it doesnt burn audio :P
<Tired_> lol, I'm getting confused, cuz the link in the topic directs you to use Aptitude
<xjkx> LjL, would you check serpentine? maybe it comes with serpentine, which burns audio
<Tired_> but I can only find Adept
<LjL> xjkx: i suppose it doesn't, which would explain why most people get gnomebaker or (more often) k3b ;)
<xjkx> :D
<chemicalvamp> Tired_ "sudo apt-get install (package name)"
<LjL> xjkx: you hit it, ubuntu-desktop depends on serpentine
<xjkx> xD thanks
<xjkx> LjL, just let me know what command  you using, apt-cache search package |grep depend ?
<Tired_> chemicalvamp: I'd rather not deviate from the instructions until I have a working base system  :/
<Mena> Hi is there a way to know the number of seeders on ktorrent
<LjL> xjkx: no, "apt-cache rdepends <package>", which gives you something more interesting - the package that have that package as a dependency
<mojojojo> chemicalvamp : I got this output,  mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<chemicalvamp> Tired_ what does the instructions say?
<LjL> xjkx: even more interesting (though i didn't even need to use it now) is "apt-cache --recurse rdepends <package"
<LjL> xjkx: there's also http://packages.ubuntu.com for when you don't have an installation available
<xjkx> Awesome, thank you
<Tired_> "sudo aptitude install <packagename>"
<chemicalvamp> mojojojo is the power on? is it pluged in correctly? and lastly is the port its connected to proerly installed
<chemicalvamp> Tired_ apt-get is the same thing
<Tired_> then they all follow with "sudo aptitude whatever" with instructions to see Aptitude instructions if you have trouble
<Mena> Nevrmind all i got it heheh sorry :)
<Mena> Thanks,Bye
<chemicalvamp> Tired_ what are you installing?
<Tired_> Feisty
<chemicalvamp> Tired_ download the iso, its faster in the long run, and its garunteed to work.. last time i used the upgrade tool it took me 6 hours and it didnt work, messed everything up
<mojojojo> chemicalvamp: yes all is fine its just that it is still in the formatting process, maybe this is why, it has been a while though
<xjkx> LjL, i couldnt find kubuntu mentioned here http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=k3b&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<chemicalvamp> mojojojo how big is the drive?
<xjkx> what have i done wrong :)
<mojojojo> chemicalvamp: 80G
<Tired_> I have the iso...i've installed the basic system, and now I'm grabbing the rest of the parts
<chemicalvamp> mojojojo are you low-level formatting it?
<Tired_> this is a brand new install on a brand new computer, not an upgrade
<wolferine> i just added a printer/scanner into my configuration, I can print, but when I open xsane, its using my USB Quickcam, and I cannot see my scanner"
<chemicalvamp> Tired_ oh ok
<chemicalvamp> Tired_ when you want a package and its dependancies installed "sudo apt-get install (package)"
<Tired_> i just don't know what I'm doing  :)
<mojojojo> chemicalvamp: I am not sure, but this is the current output, ext2fs_mkdir: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while creating root dir
<LjL> xjkx: nothing, packages.ubuntu.com isn't as powerful as apt-cache, it won't give you reverse dependencies - so it only lists packages that k3b depends upon, not vice versa
<Tired_> what I really want is Firefox, so I can sync my bookmarks back and get the instructions I'd bookmakred before
<xjkx> aww, sure, will have to check on *buntu xD
<chemicalvamp> Tired_ type these into konsole "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<LjL> xjkx: feel free to just keep asking me as long as i'm online, if you don't have an ubuntu system easily accessible
<xjkx> LjL, i am on debian here, would it be possible to apt-get update a *buntu list and check ?
<xjkx> source list i mean
<chemicalvamp> Tired_ then you may wnt to update everything so do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<LjL> xjkx: yes it would, but be careful to not end up *installing* ubuntu packages on your debian by mistake... that, of course, wouldn't make your debian happy *at all* :)
<Tired_> do I need a dist-upgrade from a feisty cd I downloaded this week?
<LjL> !final | Tired_
<xjkx> Sure ;) where can i get the buntu's sourcelist? :DD
<LjL> !easysource > xjkx    (xjkx, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubotu> Tired_: If you are running a Herd/Beta version of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) and have been keeping it up to date, you are already running the final release version of Feisty. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console. If you last updated few days ago, you are on the final version.
<Tired_> i just downloaded the released CD the other day (after I saw it on slashdot)
<xjkx> Thanks !
<Tired_> installed it on a bare drive
<LjL> Tired_: there's been no updates yet since the official final release
<jtt> ljl i was looking for that info thanks
<Tired_> ok, so no need for dist-upgrade, then
<LjL> no
<Tired_> i thought it seemed kinda early for updates
<LjL> anyway Tired_, if you're using a standard ubuntu or kubuntu installation (i.e. GUI and all), you'll be notified of any available upgrades from the GUI itself
<LjL> at least if you have the needed repositories enabled, which you should
<Search4Lancer> grrrrr...... since the upgrade, no coloring works in OpenOffice.org spreadsheets! none of the cells in this spreadsheet that are supposed to have background colors do.... they're still set to, but the color doesn't actually show up
<Tired_> oh?  where will it tell me?  *complete kubuntu virgin here*
<LjL> yes, it's probably a bit early, and keep in mind anyway that updates will be restricted to 1) security fixes 2) very serious bugs, at any rate
<LjL> Tired_: cat /etc/apt/sources.list, and pastebin it, i can tell you if it looks ok
<s17lans> hello
<chemicalvamp> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<s17lans> i need some help with a make command for an ftp server
<s17lans> :)
<Tired_> one sec
<jtt> s17lans, dont ask  just come right out a  ask :-)
<jtt> dont ask to ask that is
<s17lans> im kinda new to linux world so its kinda weird
<s17lans> :)
<Tired_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mojojojo> chemicalvamp: i tried fdisk -l again but it wont complete output and other shell is stuck on, ext2fs_mkdir: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while creating root dir, and the drive light is busy red, any ideas?
<Search4Lancer> so.... should I be reporting this as a bug, or....?
<mojojojo> chemicalvamp: oh its done
<Tired_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16940/ <- /etc/apt/sources.list
<Doctor_Nick> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule Support in #ubuntu+1
<Doctor_Nick> !kdevelop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdevelop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !info kdevelop > Doctor_Nick
<ubuntu> anyone here use 'Light-on' dvd drives?
<s17lans> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16941/plain/
<chemicalvamp> WOHOO finaly.. check it out http://img479.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ultimatewowgamingexperience2sc.jpg
<ubuntu> wondering on the reliability of them
<s17lans> thats the steps of setup-compile
<LjL> s17lans: err...? you're trying to *compile* proftpd manually?
<s17lans> im stuck to the make command
<s17lans> hmmm y
<LjL> !info proftpd | s17lans, it's packaged
<ubotu> s17lans, it's packaged: proftpd: Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-21ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 765 kB, installed size 2276 kB
<LjL> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<ubuntu> wow that rocks chemicalvamp
<LjL> s17lans: the place you get software from is the Ubuntu repositories. resorting to compiling is only for when you really cannot find a package neither in the official repository nor in (hopefully good) third party ones
<delphine> guys what about beryl stability?
<MinceR> it would be nice to be able to use gtk themes in qt applications :)
<LjL> !beryl > delphine    (delphine, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !software > s17lans    (s17lans, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !packages > s17lans    (s17lans, see the private message from Ubotu)
<chemicalvamp> ubuntu i spent way too much on it
<Tired_> does Adept keep a log anywhere?  it gave me an error, but it doesn't say what or why?
<ubuntu> I heard on the radio that 3,000 dollar HD's in 2 years are worth around $400
<ubuntu> $1000 HD's would be worth $200
<ubuntu> thats why I say away from the TV section..............
<ubuntu> the temptation is toooo great
<ubuntu> the picture is outstanding
<BluesKaj> HDD's used to be a buck a gig , now they're 50 cents / gig
<xjkx> LjL, does kubuntu has a different sources.list than ubuntu? Just curious
<ubuntu> I say who cares what it is worth, as long as it fits the need......
<BluesKaj> Hidef won't come down that much , ubuntu
<Tired_> what is libgdome?
<chemicalvamp> ubuntu do i need a 50 something inch hdtv to play wow on?
<ubuntu> I remember when they were buck a meg
<ubuntu> YES!!!
<ubuntu> lol
<Tired_> or rather libgdome2-cpp-smart0c2a ?
<chemicalvamp> lol uh huh
<[Al] > Hlo. I upgraded to feisty using Adept and now kdm doesn't output. It says it starts successfully and it switches to tty7 but there's nothing on screen.
<[Al] > Actually before anyone says anything I just realised it's probably my drivers!
<LjL> xjkx: nope
<txwikinger> [Al] : Are there any error messages in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<lupul> how do i start a shell script? plese :D
<wolferine> how do I get my scanner to work (I have my Epson printer setup already) ?
<vinces1979> lupul ./filename
<lupul> ok
<lupul> so i'm trying to start cube but it doesn't
<LinuxRox_> during the upgrade from edgy to fawn i got a box that had files that failed to upgrade  it had a link at the top to send the log files too...i didnt write it down   anyone know the url?
<Tired_> !package libgdome2
<lupul> bad syntax
<vinces1979> wolferine: xsane
<wolferine> vinces1979, its not seeing the device, just my USB webcam
<vinces1979> lupal: whats in your shell script
<vinces1979> wolferine: lsusb
<wolferine> pasetebin?
<vinces1979> please
<soulrider> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<lupul> it'a a game "cube"
<lupul> some shooter
<lupul> bad substitution says there
<wolferine> http://pastebin.ca/452025
<[Al] > yep it was nvidia drivers
<[Al] > My bad -- I'm not quite awake enough
<ubuntu> hey guys I cant seem to get my HDD mounted
<vinces1979> wolferine: what make?
<[Al] > o/
<ubuntu> I'm on live cd
<wolferine> Epson CX5000
<wolferine> but I am using the 4800 driver
<chemicalvamp> ubuntu "sudo mkdir /mnt/hda1"
<Search4Lancer> holy jesus any little thing I try to do in OOo locks it up
<ubuntu> ahhh hah
<ubuntu> thanks
<chemicalvamp> ubuntu "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<ubuntu> whoaa
<ubuntu> which one?
<chemicalvamp> ubuntu its a linux hdd right?
<chemicalvamp> noth
<chemicalvamp> both*
<vinces1979> wolferine: all-in-one?
<ubuntu> ahh ok
<wolferine> yes
<mojojojo> chemicalvamp: its done formatting, should be ext3 now but i still cant find the drive anywhere except in gui, gparted.
<chemicalvamp> mojojojo "should be"? doesnt it say?
<Alonea> segmentation fault means what in the terminal? and the caps lock button blinking?
<Tired_> now that I have Feisty installed, do I ever need the CD again?
<ubuntu> mount: can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ubuntu> I dont know what the address my HD is
<vinces1979> wolferine: what does xsane say?
<Shaddox> Hi everyone.
<Shaddox> Can someone tell me what it means when you get a segmentation fault, and then your caps lock button starts blinking on and off, and then your laptop stops responding completely?
<mojojojo> chemicalvamp: its not in fdisk -l
<chemicalvamp> ubuntu could you run "sudo fdisk -l" (thats a lowercase L) and pastebin the whole output
<wolferine> doesnt see it, just sees my USB webcam
<chemicalvamp> mojojojo did you use sudo?
<wolferine> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:08f5 Logitech, Inc.
<ubuntu> yep
<wolferine> that one
<vinces1979> wolferine: check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-387616.html
<vinces1979> wolferine: for 6600 but.
<ubuntu> !Pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mojojojo> chemicalvamp: yes i can see all the other partitions
<Tired_> what happens if Adept chokes on a package?  will it try to re-download it?
<Linux_Galore> yay for people who out new kernels up on the repo without adding a matching restricted modules package
<Linux_Galore> put*
<chemicalvamp> Tired_ "sudo apt-get -f install"
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16942/
<Linux_Galore> every machine wont boot today, isnt that great
<chemicalvamp> Tired_ that will fix anything broken
<Tired_> chemicalvamp: I'm sorta in the middle of a huge Adept session, and it shows errors on one of the libs
<xjkx> LjL, when i looked for mplayer, i had no result to any *-desktop, so mplayer doesnt come with any buntu? what does it come with then?
<Tired_> I can do that after?
<chemicalvamp> Tired_ ok, just type tha in when t finishes
<Tired_> sweet  :)
<wolferine> vinces1979,
<chemicalvamp> ubuntu this is just showing your slave drive?..
<wolferine> how do I restart it, once I edit settings?
<Linux_Galore> is there a restricted modules package for the new kernel ie 2.6.17-37 yet ?
<ubuntu> shouldnt be, my slave isnt hooked up
<vinces1979> wolferine: I would rec reboot
<wolferine> i got it
<wolferine> permissions
<ubuntu> although, it is 250 also
<vinces1979> nice
<Shaddox> Ugh.
<Shaddox> Hi everyone.
<wolferine> yeah, was simple
<wolferine> ill have to add a tutorial about it
<vinces1979> usually is
<chemicalvamp> ubuntu usually hda is master, and hdb is slave.. hdc etc.. etc...
<Shaddox> Does anyone know why "sudo rmmod ndiswrapper" returns "Segmentation fault" and locks up my laptop with the capslock light blinking?
<wolferine> remind me tmr if you would :)
<ubuntu> hmmm
<kendrick> ok, this is odd.. my wife's Thinkpad X41 laptop, running edgy, has lost its ethernet
<wolferine> hehe
<dave_mc> hey all how do you add a new repo via konsole
<ubuntu> double checking
<kendrick> ifconfig -a now shows her wired network as _eth1_, not eth0... and wireless NIC as _eth2_, instead of eth1
<Linux_Galore> I woke up this morning to find all my Nvidia machine hang and go to the command line isnt that great, seems someone put a new updated patched kernel on the repo without a matching restricted modules package
<kendrick> ifup eth0 fails
<chemicalvamp> ubuntu why are you running the live cd? is there another problem?
<dave_mc> anyone know how to add a new repo via konsole?
<kendrick> i googled, and the closest i found was someone shipped their thinkpad in to IBM and the repair folks replaced their motherboard
<jtt> I found some nvidia glx related bugs. But to document them I need to get back to the native install of the live cd on 4/17. i.e. what commands do i use to revert to totally native X that would have installed from the Kubuntu 7.04 release
<vinces1979> dave_mc: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<kendrick> (1) her network worked since her laptop returned from repair, and (2) ifconfig -a shows the same MAC addrs as before :(
<dave_mc> thanks you vinces
<vinces1979> dave_ms: np
<kendrick> any ideas?
<wolferine> vinces1979, one more thing
<wolferine> when I scan in xsane, and I want .jpgs, what do I do?
<wolferine> import into Gimp?
<vinces1979> 1 sec
<kendrick> gimp can scan via sane
<vinces1979> wolferine:in file name just remave to .jpg
<wolferine> k
<vinces1979> rename
<wolferine> wasnt sure if it was taht easy
<wolferine> thanks
<wolferine> ill give it a try
<vinces1979> usually is :)
<wolferine> not always :)
<wolferine> :P
<mojojojo> chemicalvamp: youthink it would be ok to format it to fat32 now
<vinces1979> wolferine: or on main window there is type drop down
<Tired_> is there any way to see te load on the repository I am using?
<wolferine> in xsane?
<Dboyggggg> Hey fellas. How do I go about getting my sound card to work?
<vinces1979> yeah
<kendrick> noone seen this eth weirdness? :
<kendrick> :(
<chemicalvamp> mojojojo if you can, you should be more worried bout getting linux to detect it frst
<LinuxRox_> during the upgrade from edgy to fawn i got a box that had files that failed to upgrade  it had a link at the top to send the log files too...i didnt write it down   anyone know the url?
<jtt> !info nvidia >jtt
<Ace2016> how long would it take to download  ~125 GB at 20kb/s ???
<Dboyggggg> Ace2016: a long time
<coreymon77> LinuxRox_: pastebin?
<kendrick> 125 * 1024 * 1024 / 20 * 8 ?
<kendrick> seconds
<kendrick> :)
<hyperspace> I have my /etc/fstab.pre-uuid in hand as well as my fstab that cant find the uuid's... how do i find the proper uuid's for the new fstab? these are reiserfs partitions
<kendrick> whoops, that's megs :)
<coreymon77> LinuxRox_: do you mean pastebin
<LinuxRox_> no it was something on launchpad
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> launchpad
<LinuxRox_> the box said the following files failed to upgrade/install clk here to report...
<Arwen> hyperspace, 'ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid'
<kendrick> if i've calc'd right, 1702 years?
<hyperspace> Arwen: can i then just manuall edit my fstab to the correct entries?
<LinuxRox_> i wrote the locations of the 2 log files..then tried to clk the link but cuz of the upgrade in process it didnt open firefox and then rebooted
<coreymon77> LinuxRox_: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<Arwen> hyperspace, yes
<coreymon77> LinuxRox_: is that what you mean
<ubuntu> yeah it not even plugged in
<LinuxRox_> ill try that thanks
<Dboyggggg> I really don't know what to do. my sound card is not functioning.
<ubuntu> could it be the jumpers/
<ubuntu> ?
<LjL> xjkx: no mplayer doesn't come by default, kaffeine comes by default on kubuntu
<ubuntu> what kind of sound card Dboyggggg
<Ace2016> kendrick: whats the 8 for?
<kendrick> 20kbps is bits per second
<kendrick> so 125 GB is 128 * 8 Gb
<Dboyggggg> ubuntu: I really don't know. You see, this is not my computer, I'm trying to set it up for somebody
<ubuntu> ahhh
<hyperspace> Arwen: my uuid looks correct in fstab but /var/log/fsck/checkfs reports it as failed to open
<ubuntu> is it a fresh install?
<BluesKaj> Dboyggggg, type 'lspci' in the console/terminal
<Arwen> hyperspace, hmm... no idea then, sounds like a bigger problem - you could switch back to device-based uuid
<Dboyggggg> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440LX/EX - 82443LX/EX Host bridge (rev 03)
<Dboyggggg> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440LX/EX - 82443LX/EX AGP bridge (rev 03)
<Dboyggggg> 00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)
<Dboyggggg> 00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)
<Dboyggggg> 00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)
<Dboyggggg> 00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 02)
<Dboyggggg> 00:0e.0 Ethernet controller: Linksys NC100 Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 (rev 11)
<Dboyggggg> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/2X (rev 5c)
<Dboyggggg> that's the result of lspci
<hyperspace> Arwen: any specific method of doing that? or just removing uuid and replacing with /dev/sdax
<ubuntu> might want to use the pastebin dude
<Arwen> hyperspace, replacing with /dev/blah
<Dboyggggg> ubuntu yeah.. well, sorry.
<Dboyggggg> I know better, I just was lazy
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. Can someone help me with my bcm wireless driver, I tried NDIS but now it constantly gives me segmentation faults and locks my laptop up, so I can't use it anymore. X_x
<BluesKaj> yeah sorry folks , I should have mentioned pastebin
<Tired_> I was never able to get any distro that had ever been touched by Debian to work on my 440 chipset system.
<Ace2016> kendrick: kb/s = Kilobits per second or thousands of bits per second,  so its 125*1024*1024/20/60/60/15 (15 hours since isps have fair usage) = 122 days, which isn't that bad really
<kendrick> oh
<kendrick> hah whoops :)
<kendrick> i added an extra 1024 in there
* Ace2016 wishes i he had the diskspace
<Arwen> Ace2016, my ISP doesn't impose a 15 hr limit, lol
<Ace2016> Arwen: its not 15 hours, its from 6pm to 11pm,, but it takes time to get back up to speed so i made it 15
<Ace2016> from 6pm to 11pm torrents and stuff are slow
<Arwen> ah
<Ace2016> very slow, most of the time it stops completely
<Arwen> Ace2016, try encrypting your torrents?
<coreymon77> btw
<coreymon77> i have alread upgraded to feisty, but im just curious
<coreymon77> how much longer is edgy supported for
<rjt> any reason in windows my resolution was higher than in fiesty fawn? and also how to configure dell wireless
<Arwen> coreymon77, 12 months
<coreymon77> 12 more months
<coreymon77> ?
<BluesKaj> Dboyggggg, there should be more in that list...post in pastebin ..no audio controller is listed
<Arwen> yeah, each release is 18 month support, 6.10 was released 6 months ago so that leaves 12 months
<Ace2016> Arwen: then you loose all the speed from everything, then not even irc, or http traffic works, irc never connects and http speed drops to below 5kb/s, but by leaving it off i get to have http and irc at full speed
<Arwen> Ace2016, huh
<Arwen> your ISP sounds like a bad one, you oughta switch to one with a no limits policy
<Tired_> i just give my ISP more money when they get mad.  then they go away for a year or so.
<Ace2016> Arwen: but ourside of that 5hrs slot torrent speeds are great and i can download however much i like :D average at 50gb a month
<xjkx> whats the name of that "add/remove" thing kubuntu has ?
<hyperspace> Arwen: looks like switching to old fstab and replacing /dev/hdx w/ /dev/sdx is working
<xjkx> What software is behind it?
* kendrick ponders simply installing feisty over the network
<Arwen> xjkx, app-install
<kendrick> and just blame XP for fucking something up
* kendrick wanders
<ubuntu> never mind those 12 year olds in here
<ubuntu> lol
<Dboyggggg> /msg BluesKaj
<Dboyggggg> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ lspci
<Dboyggggg> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440LX/EX - 82443LX/EX Host bridge (rev 03)
<Dboyggggg> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440LX/EX - 82443LX/EX AGP bridge (rev 03)
<coreymon77> Dboyggggg: stop!
<coreymon77> Dboyggggg: stop!
<Dboyggggg> 00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)
<Dboyggggg> 00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)
<Dboyggggg> 00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)
<Dboyggggg> 00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 02)
<Dboyggggg> 00:0e.0 Ethernet controller: Linksys NC100 Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 (rev 11)
<Dboyggggg> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/2X (rev 5c)
<coreymon77> Dboyggggg: stop!
<Dboyggggg> konversation = lol, I know. it sucks
<coreymon77> Dboyggggg: stop!
<coreymon77> Dboyggggg: stop!
<coreymon77> Dboyggggg: pastebin it@
<Dboyggggg> coreymon77: I didnt mean to do that
<Arwen> BAN HIM
<Dboyggggg> pastebin isn't working
<coreymon77> then use pastebin.ca
<coreymon77> its a different pastebin
<Ace2016> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Ace2016> that works
<xjkx> Arwen, i installed app-install-data to test (on debian xD) and i cant find its binary :>
<Tired_> is beryl going to be embarrassing on my FX 5200?
<Dboyggggg> http://pastebin.ca/452063
<Dboyggggg> ok
<Dboyggggg> my sound card won't work
<BluesKaj> anyway Dboyggggg , looks like you have an onboard intel soundcard ... you may want to check for linux drivers on the intel site first , then search around
<coreymon77> it seems that kubuntu doesnt see your soundcard
<Arwen> xjkx, try "gnome-app-install"
<Ace2016> Tired_: nope it runs great on mine
<Dboyggggg> BluesKaj:  no, it isn't onboard. it's a PCI sound card
<Dboyggggg> I know it, because I can see it
<Dboyggggg> and the sound worked when this machine ran windows xp
<Tired_> good.  i'd hate to think I'd wasted two hours with Adept to find it sucked
<coreymon77> well, kubuntu isnt recognizing it
<Dboyggggg> coreymon77: yeah, I see that.
<BluesKaj> Dboyggggg,  if you can see the card , can you read the manufacturer ?
<Dboyggggg> BluesKaj: well, that would mean that I would have to check inside the computer, because there is no sort of text on the back of the card.
<Dboyggggg> it is plugged in, ya know
<Ace2016> Tired_: how come it took two hours?
<Tired_> i'm also getting Firefox at the same time
<Tired_> and two hours and counting
<Ace2016> its takign 2 hours to download?
<Tired_> yep
<Tired_> i assume the server must be busy
<Tired_> frst saturday after a new release, maybe?
<ubuntu> chemicalvamp: does this mean I'm screwed?
<Ace2016> Tired_: the servers went down on thursday but they should be fine now
<ubuntu> I need to backup
<Tired_> wonder why it's so slow, then
<chemicalvamp> ubuntu sorry i was minimized, does what mean your screwed
<ubuntu> about mounting my hard drive
<chemicalvamp> u can still mount it cant you
<ubuntu> thats my question
<chemicalvamp> sudo mkdir /mnt/hdb1 && sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hdb1
<chemicalvamp> copy nd paste it
<ubuntu> I dont have the knowledge to do this
<Tired_> "C++ bindings for GDome2 DOM implementation"  What's gonna break if I don't have that?
<jtt> where on the kmenu is the restricted manager
<ubuntu> I usually right click on a drive and click on 'mount'
<ubuntu> and boom it works
<ubuntu> k
<Iwonder|too> hey,noob question,are there *ubuntu releases that come with low resource using WM?
<chemicalvamp> ubuntu but your on a live cd
<ubuntu> sweet it worked
<Tired_> wo, Adept is tremendusly un-user-friendly
<Tired_> errors with no way to explain, no way to cancel...
<ubuntu> tru-dat Tired_
<ubuntu> haha
<Tired_> poor choice for default
<Minataku> Hey, semi-unrelated, but: http://uk.theinquirer.net/?article=39087 :3
<coreymon77> Tired_: kynaptic was so much better
<Tired_> why is it not default?
<coreymon77> Tired_: but apt is best
<chemicalvamp> ubuntu your not going to have permissions to access certain areas of the partition, if you want full access to it, run "kdesu konqueror /mnt/hdb1"
<coreymon77> Tired_: it doesnt exist anymore
<Tired_> :/
<ubuntu> I have a 2 gig flash disk to back up to
<coreymon77> Tired_: kynaptic was abbandoned for adept
<coreymon77> Tired_: personally, i think apt is best
<Tired_> well, adept needs much polish before it's ready for prime time
<Tired_> "Error" is not an acceptable error message
<coreymon77> Tired_: lol
<Tired_> might as well be "Something is wrong"
<chemicalvamp> Tired_ did you ever run "sudo apt-get -f install" like i said?
<Tired_> it's stil going, chem
<Tired_> hasn't finished yet
<Tired_> i will when it's done
<chemicalvamp> Tired_ that will fix broken installs, and configure unconfigure packages
<chemicalvamp> ahh i c
<Tired_> i assume I have to do that in a konsole
<chemicalvamp> yup
<Tired_> it's just that nothing freaks out a newbie like that kin of error message...nothing to Google
<Tired_> google has 27 million hits for 'Error'
<coreymon77> Tired_: another thing about konsole, its much more verbose
<Tired_> well, after this I doubt I'll be touching Adept again
<ukubuntu> Here's a quickie, when booting, is there a way to change the kubuntu logo above the oscilating progress bar?
<mojojojo> chemicalvamp: i am trying to paste  tail /var/log/messages output but am not getting the url, getting index file instead !?
<coreymon77> Tired_: if there is an error, its gonna tell you in full language exactly what went wrong
<Tired_> i'd rather have more info I don't understand than not enough
<Shaddox> Hi everyone.
<coreymon77> Tired_: thats what you will get
<chemicalvamp> mojojojo so you cant copy the text, and paste it into the paste bin?
<Shaddox> I need help setting my wireless internet up.
<Tired_> :)
<Shaddox> Can someone help me?
<coreymon77> Shaddox: sure
<coreymon77> Shaddox: what card?
<Shaddox> coreymon: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller
<coreymon77> Shaddox: oy!
<Shaddox> coreymon77: I tried NDISWrapper and it keeps giving me segmentation faults and won't work.
<coreymon77> !wifi > coreymon77
<mojojojo> chemicalvamp: when i paste it opens up an index of file page, no url.
<yonkeltron> could someone help me with my ThinkPad T60 and my malfunctioning brightness adjustment?
<Ashex> is it possible to move the volume bar from the center of the screen?
<yonkeltron> Ashex: really good questions
<Ashex> heh
<Ashex> It's just been irkin' me for the past few months
<yonkeltron> Ashex: for sure...
<chemicalvamp> mojojojo i dont know what to tell ya, pastebin always works for me
<Ashex> what?
<yonkeltron> Ashex: it upsets me that the volume bar is so huge and in the middle
<mojojojo> chemicalvamp: ok i'll just keep trying
<yonkeltron> Ashex: i wish it could be semi-transparent at least...something
<mojojojo> thanks
<Ashex> hehe
<Ashex> I'm going to submit a request via launchpad
<Ashex> the mute doesn't work for me either :/
<Lam_> if i want a command to run at startup, what file would i put that command into?
<Noldoaran> I have install, kde 4 (beta) from the repositories, but i'm still in kde 3.5.6. How do i run kde 4?
<Doctor_Nick> whats so special about KDE4?
<ubuntu> chemicalvamp: what would I need to do if I cant drag and drop but certain things from by HDD to my flash drive?
<Raytray> Hrm, is there anywhere where I can find out why strigi 'start daemon' button isn't working?
<xsist> hello
<ubuntu> I have the space
<Ashex> Lam_, ~/.kde/Autostart
<Lam_> Ashex: ah thanks a lot
<Doctor_Nick> whats a good mspaintish thing
<ShiftedBeef> gimp 2.0?
<xsist> so hey how do you manually configure kdm?
<ShiftedBeef> krita looks good to me.
<Ashex> xsist, in what sense?
<chemicalvamp> ubuntu you can "sudo cp from/directory to/directory" to copy, or replace cp with mv to move
<xsist> like editing the config file..
<Lord_Maynoth_42> If anyone could help me please, I am about to go batty.. My NIC was detected and working fine(still does in xp) in xubuntu feisty, but it quit so I reformatted in kubuntu.  It says its an unknown device in hardware information.  I downloaded and installed the latest linux driver from realtek RTL8111B but it didn't do anything so I rebooted and it still says unknown device...
<chemicalvamp> ubuntu or like i said run konqueror as root by running "kdesu konqueror"
<Doctor_Nick> kdesu desu~
<ubuntu> cool thanks
<ubuntu> sorry for the nagging
<Noldoaran> xsist: gimp is more like photoshop..
<ubuntu> :o)
<xsist> Noldoaran huh?
<Noldoaran> xstist: oh, wrong person... read your from one line while i was read the line bellow, sorry
<mojojojo> paste!
<justin64> hello ;)
<xsist> so hey after i installed the NVIDIA drivers on my box my kdm is acting really weird, the resolution seems stuck on 1024x768 but the image is 1280x1024 so everything is stuck in zoom... after i log in its all good but its driving me insane...
<xsist> Noldoaran: its cool
<justin64> anybody know how to fix this problem: "hdb: drive not ready for command"?
<chemicalvamp> ubuntu lol dont worry about nagging i like helping when i can
<xsist> Lord_Maynoth_42 does the live cd recognise you nic?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> no, but it did
<Lord_Maynoth_42> which is why I am going crazy
<Lord_Maynoth_42> lol
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I reformatted even
<Lord_Maynoth_42> it still works in xp
<xsist> and nothing?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> just fine
<Lord_Maynoth_42> nadda
<xsist> what model is it?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> its a RTL8111b
<Lord_Maynoth_42> real tek
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I downloaded the latest drivers
<Lord_Maynoth_42> even though it says the 2.6.20 kernel supports it
<BluesKaj> AC '97?
<chemicalvamp> Results 1 - 10 of about 429,000,000 for error i guess this means we have alot of problems
<chemicalvamp> misstell
<rjt> could someone help me out with intel pro wireless?
<bobbob1016> I just upgraded to Feisty, but I can't connect wirelessly.  I had knetworkmanager working fine on Edgy, but now it doesn't seem to connect, I have WPA on my router, any advice?
<chemicalvamp> bobbob1016 whats your card?
<bobbob1016> chemicalvamp: bcm43**
<jtt> xsist, the file you want to edit is /etc/X11/xorg.conf  MAKE a copy first and be careful
<chemicalvamp> can you get on a wired connection?
<bobbob1016> chemicalvamp: I'm on it wired now
<CygnusX1> Hello.  Installed Ubuntu Fiesty...all working nicely.  Installed Kubuntu-desktop...KDM comes up, but, when I try to login, the screen flashes briefly, and then, returns to KDM.  This happens whether I choose gnome or KDE sessions
<chemicalvamp> bobbob1016 see if wlan0 is in ifconfig -a
<mojojojo> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<riggatone`> how do you enable wlan?
<chemicalvamp> ifconfig wlan0 up
<chemicalvamp> sudo that*
<xsist> Lord_Maynoth_42: i did a little searching and found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=403362. hope it helps
<mojojojo> chemicalvamp: here is the output: sd 5:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x10070000
<bobbob1016> chemicalvamp: there isn't a wlan0, there are two ethernets, and I'd guess eth0 is the one I'm using, and eth1 has a 169 ip, which from my XP troubleshooting experience is the ip when there isn't an ip
<xsist> so hey after i installed the NVIDIA drivers on my box my kdm is acting really weird, the resolution seems stuck on 1024x768 but the image is 1280x1024 so everything is stuck in zoom... after i log in its all good but its driving me insane...
<riggatone`> no such device wlan0
<mojojojo> chemicalvamp: [17192144.640000]  end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 0
<Lord_Maynoth_42> how do I compile with the kernel headers?
<chemicalvamp> bobbob1016 windows troube shooting wont help you here ;)
<chemicalvamp> mojojojo sprry im no guru, i dont know what to tell you with that one, im out of info
<bobbob1016> chemicalvamp: I figured as much, but that's the only other place I've seen 169.***.***.***
<jtt> xsist, the file you want to edit is  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jtt> xsist, the only kdm config i know about is kdmrc
<chemicalvamp> bobbob1016 thats a network address
<xsist> have, removed all extra resolutions but still have the same problem
<mojojojo> chemicalvamp: ok no worries, thanks
<chemicalvamp> bobbob1016 theres a bug involvng wireless card, mines bugged too
<xsist> havnt tried kdmrc yet... thanks
<jtt> xsist, there are some weird problems with nvidia restricted drivers I wont even go into what occurred with mine but I finally go it to work
<chemicalvamp> bobbob1016 where they work on edgy, but not feisty
<bobbob1016> chemicalvamp: so what would you suggest?
<chemicalvamp> try installing the windows driver maybe
<chemicalvamp> i did it and it didnt help
<chemicalvamp> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Lord_Maynoth_42> someone else said to use modprobe
<Lord_Maynoth_42> what does it do
<bobbob1016> chemicalvamp: you think a reinstall would work?  I have my home as a seperate partition
<jtt> Lord_Maynoth_42, it loads the driver if it is not already loaded
<riggatone`> i have been trying to get my wireless to work on my delle1405 and i have gone as far as download the ieee and the 80211 files and when i go to do make install it tells me that i must put in duplicate=y, how do i fix this?
<jtt> Lord_Maynoth_42, execute  lsmod and grep for your driver name
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I am a n00b :C
<bobbob1016> chemicalvamp: and the bcm43** sees the my router's ssid, it just sticks on 28% in knetworkmanager
<jtt> Lord_Maynoth_42, ok  what is the name of the driver
<chemicalvamp> bobbob1016 hmm
<bobbob1016> chemicalvamp: 28% as in connecting 28% done
<Lord_Maynoth_42> RTL8111B
<justin64> Help! All the Virtual consoles are outputting the message: "hdb: drive not ready for command". hdb is the CDROM and there's no disk in the drive. It seems (???) like Linux is constantly trying to mount it!
<chemicalvamp> bobbob1016 click it
<Lord_Maynoth_42> realtek nic
<chemicalvamp> Lord_Maynoth_42 are you on feisty also?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> yes
<FireJet> Hi, can anyone help me with my Feisty install?
<jtt> Lord_Maynoth_42, execute  lsmod | grep -i real   see if you get any output
<bobbob1016> chemicalvamp: Activation stage: Configuring Device
<bobbob1016> you guys still there, not sure if that kicked me off or not
<chemicalvamp> Lord_Maynoth_42 your card is bugged, its a known issue, my bug report is here https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/106907
<FireJet> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3082159.0
<jtt> Lord_Maynoth_42, there you go a bug
<bobbob1016> chemicalvamp: so do you think a reinstall of feisty will do it?
<theringmaster> I am in need of assistance
<posingaspopular> !ask | theringmaster
<ubotu> theringmaster: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<eljefe> can anyone tell me why my Fat32 iPod is a read-only file system??
<chemicalvamp> bobbob1016 doubt it
<riggatone`> intel wireless and fiesty fawn is it possible?
<bobbob1016> chemicalvamp: so should I wait for a bug fix?
<theringmaster> My new install of kubuntu fiesty doesn't show a shut-down screen
<FireJet> My new feisty install hangs at the loading screen, can anyone help fix this?
<themanmike> how do you get i386 retrace for a bug report?
<chemicalvamp> bobbob1016 "sudo apt-get install wlassistant"
<ses1959_> question on ntfs i have a second hard with a back up of files form windows
<bobbob1016> riggatone`: I'm not sure, my other laptop has the intel wireless, and it works, it's ubuntu, and I setup the wireless in edgy, not feisty
<jtt> FireJet, start it in recover mode and see where it stops
<FireJet> jtt: OK, I'll be back in a sec.
<riggatone`> edgy?
<ses1959_> it is usb and it states to open in new window when turned on but it does not open any thing
<bobbob1016> riggatone`: edgy is the last version of ubuntu
<ses1959_> how can mount ntfs in kubuntu
<riggatone`> gr
<bobbob1016> chemicalvamp: couldn't find wlan, I'm going to my repos now
<riggatone`> so i shoudl get edgy and not run fiesty fawn?
<dac> jisao,are you running kubuntu 7.04?
<bobbob1016> riggatone`: no, I'm just saying it's a maybe
<ses1959_> i did have sabayon and it worked
<riggatone`> lol
<bobbob1016> riggatone`: with a leaning to yes
<ses1959_> have installed ng-3
<eljefe> ses1959_: you need to install ntfg package... not sure what its called, something like ntf3g or something... google for it
<theringmaster> My kubuntu feisty doesn't show a shutdown screen
<chemicalvamp> ses1959_ whats the drive's flag?
<ses1959_> how can i tell
<CygnusX1> Does anyone have any ideas on perpetual KDM login screen after upgrade Ubuntu to Kubuntu?
<ses1959_> should be hdb1
<chemicalvamp> theringmaster your install is corrupted, please check md5sums of iso's before burning
<themanmike> anybody?
<theringmaster> I did all the check i could do and the disk is fine
<chemicalvamp> ses1959_ sudo fdisk -l (thats an L)
<theringmaster> I am not talking about a live cd though
<chemicalvamp> theringmaster yes i know
<theringmaster> I am sure that there is a way to fix this
<chemicalvamp> theringmaster boot the cd you installed from, and check the cds integrity, from the boot menu
<FireJet> jtt: "ata2.01: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x4)" or something is where it seems to die.
<theringmaster> I did that before I installed and all was good
<bobbob1016> chemicalvamp: which repo do I need for wlanassistant, do you know/
<bobbob1016> ?
<soulrider_> bobbob1016: all repos come enabled by default now
<bobbob1016> chemicalvamp: says can't find wlanassistant
<chemicalvamp> bobbob1016 try this, sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install wlassistant
<ses1959_> ok have disk dev sdb 61.4 gb
<theringmaster> use aptitude instead of apt-get
<ses1959_> id 7 hpfs ntfs
<chemicalvamp> bobbob1016 not wlanassistan... wlassistant
<eljefe> can anyone tell me why my Fat32 iPod is a read-only file system??
<jtt> FireJet, do you know about pastebin?
<Tired_> mmm, that was cute.  after Adept took all those hours, it crashed
<posingaspopular> eljefe: what do you mean?
<posingaspopular> you can't add music?
<Tired_> and, of course, apt-get works fine
<eljefe> i cannot add music, folders etc
<FireJet> jtt: Yeah, but I'm only pasting one line...
<posingaspopular> eljefe: what are you using?
<posingaspopular> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<chemicalvamp> theringmaster no he doesnt want to do that
<jtt> FireJet, paste several line above the error also
<eljefe> kubuntu feisty (beta5 though :( )
<bobbob1016> chemicalvamp: adept says it's installed
<Linux_Galore> eljefe: you dont add music by drag and drop anyway
<eljefe> my kubuntu final didn't want to install properyl
<eljefe> Linux-Galore I do with RockBox
<chemicalvamp> bobbob1016 k-menu -> internet -> wireless assistant.. what oes it say
<posingaspopular> eljefe: try using songbird as your music player,it syncs to my ipod video just fine
<ses1959_> ok have fdisk and it shows boot * system hpfs/ntfs
<FireJet> jtt: Well, it's a bit hard to remember all that information running from room to room...
<eljefe> ok i have Beta5 installed and nothing is setup; I just need to get this done NOW for a party :( and then tomorrow I can play with Songbird etc
<jtt> FireJet, is this feisty
<bobbob1016> chemicalvamp: is started, and I clicked my ssid, then it said connection failed
<FireJet> jtt: Yep.
<eljefe> but the KDE automounter isn't allowing me to mount it with write permissions, not can I mount it via command line with rw permissions..
<bobbob1016> chemicalvamp: it asked if I wanted to review teh settings, I did, and it has my wpa key
<eljefe> " cannot create directory `ipod/test': Read-only file system"
<jtt> FireJet, does it boot on live cd ok
<Linux_Galore> eljefe: type sudo -i  and copy a file over
<chemicalvamp> bobbob1016 you can click manual and input your info maunaly
<FireJet> jtt: Nope.
<jtt> FireJet, same problem
<FireJet> jtt: Had to use the alt. installer
<FireJet> jtt: OK...
<Linux_Galore> eljefe: if it works its just a permissions problem for the user
<eljefe> " cannot create directory `ipod/test': Read-only file system"
<chemicalvamp> bobbob1016 do you have encryption on?
<jtt> FireJet, alt installed ok
<eljefe> no permissions are fine
<Linux_Galore> eljefe: I susepct you ipod isnt fat32
<FireJet> jtt: Yeah.
<themanmike> how do you get i386 retrace for a bug report?
<eljefe> not permissions, it belongs to me
<bobbob1016> chemicalvamp: stupid question, what do I put in for broadcast?
<chemicalvamp> same as ip
<eljefe> it is, I set it up with RockBox and it worked fine two days ago till Feisty (beta5 though)
<jtt> FireJet, do you have any funny hardware in that machine
<eljefe> i've been using it for over a year like this
<bobbob1016> chemicalvamp: and is domain the router, or mshome?
<FireJet> jtt: Well, a new HDD and a new DVD burner...
<chemicalvamp> bobbob1016 you can get away with leavng it empty
<FireJet> jtt: Is this going towards: http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-ide@vger.kernel.org/msg03088.html ?
<bobbob1016> chemicalvamp: still failed
<jtt> FireJet, perhaps  is the DVD a Lite-on
<chemicalvamp> bobbob1016 you need the routers correct IP
<FireJet> jtt: So, then yes?
<bobbob1016> chemicalvamp: I have it
<FireJet> jtt: HL-DS etc...
<bobbob1016> chemicalvamp: and I put it in, and it didn't work
<jtt> FireJet, disconnect the DVD and try to boot on LIVE cd
<djbailey> how is everyone tonight
<Linux_Galore> eljefe: sudo konqueror  then goto  /media/ipod  and check the setup  ie right click on the ipod folder -> properties
<eljefe> nothing wants to work properly these days... sudo mount -t vfat -o rw /dev/sdc2 /home/eljefe/Desktop/ipod/
<chemicalvamp> bobbob1016 like mine is 192.168.10.1 (this is what you put into gateway and primary DNS) and since im the 5th comp on this network my ip and broadcast is 192.168.10.5
<jtt> FireJet, forget that  i must be crazy
<FireJet> jtt: Will I still be able to use it later?
<Hasrat_USA> just finished dinner djbailey what's up with you
<FireJet> jtt: I have another CD drive..
<jtt> FireJet, do you have two CD/DVD's
<bobbob1016> chemicalvamp: I did
<FireJet> jtt: Yeah, luckily ;D
<Linux_Galore> eljefe: the ipod will automount under /media/ipod
<djbailey> i was wondering if anyone else was having issues with Kubuntu 7.0 and the WLAN0 interface
<chemicalvamp> bobbob1016 what did you ebter as your subnet?
<jtt> FireJet, ok good disconnect the DVD an boot Live from other cd and see if ti comes up
<FireJet> jtt: Alrighty.
<chemicalvamp> djbailey https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-iso-tests/+bug/106907
<bobbob1016> chemicalvamp: netmask? 255.255.255.0
<chemicalvamp> bobbob1016 whats your router
<djbailey> thank u Chemical ill let u know how i make out
<eljefe> even as root: Could not make folder /home/eljefe/Desktop/ipod/New Folder.
<eljefe> nothing
<chemicalvamp> djbailey no thats my bug report
<bobbob1016> chemicalvamp: model is dlink, but it's internal ip is 192.168.0.1
<Linux_Galore> eljefe: of course not its already mounted
<eljefe> yes it is
<eljefe> i can browse it
<chemicalvamp> bobbob1016 so then your IP is 192.168.0.X   (X being anything from 2-13 in some models)
<Linux_Galore> eljefe: you shouldnt have to mount anything (I dont)
<eljefe> even if KDE mounts it, same deal
<Linux_Galore> eljefe: kde does nothing
<djbailey> oh sweet
<eljefe> HAL then
<Linux_Galore> eljefe: hal mounts it
<bobbob1016> chemicalvamp: yes
<bobbob1016> chemicalvamp: .44
<eljefe> I'm not new to this but I really have tried everything
<Hasrat_USA> djbailey: i could tell if and only if i had a wireless network card. however let me tell ya I have seen almost more than 30 people come in here and complain about Feisty's wireless features, although let me assure you also that most of the people with wireless cards and Feisty are now happy and not having the issues they used to have before in Edgy
<chemicalvamp> bobbob1016 tweak it, try new ones
<djbailey> i was readins some things that said to change eth0 to wlan0 but i dont want to do that.
<rjt> hmm
<nano_> does anyone knows if there's an app for money management?
<coreymon77> how do i get dcc send to work
<rjt> all i know is ive come to accept that at this time my intel pro wireless for my dell will not work
<jtt> nano_, kmymoney works good
<nano_> thanks jtt !
<rjt> but without my wireless it means i must sacrifice xbox live, so hopefully the fix comes up
<chemicalvamp> i just boot my edgy live cd when i wanna do online with my wireless
<Linux_Galore> eljefe: let me put it this way, I have half a dozen portable media devices and about twice that in computers, all working, now I supect you have edited something because Ive never had to change anything
<bobbob1016> chemicalvamp: tried .50, .70, and .120, same thing
<BluesKaj> got a big family , Linux_Galore ? :)
<chemicalvamp> bobbob1016 when i moved from windows to kubuntu i had issues too, so i copied the addresses that windows used, and it worked
<chemicalvamp> bobbob1016 i'de say remove knetworkmanager and try reinstalling it
<eljefe> Linux-Galore let me put it this way: I have been fighting with Feisty for days now; first Friday's failed upgrade, then the failed install-from-CD, then just today a COMPLETELY FRESH, un-messed-with Beta5, so that I could JUST DO THIS.. Nothings been changed!  But, nothing is working with this!
<Linux_Galore> BluesKaj: no Im a coms engineer
<BluesKaj> still, why so many ?
<eljefe> I too have had a lot of success on a dozen machines with a dozen devices, but not right now, just before the party, like always!
<mweijts_> Linux mweijts-laptop 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Doctor_Nick> is there anyhting analogous to sound recorder on linux?
<FireJet> Feck.
<Doctor_Nick> i just need to record me screaming into a microphone for a few seconds
<eljefe> FireJet: same here bro
<Linux_Galore> Bluekaj: because different hardware has different specifications
<bobbob1016> chemicalvamp: I have a few other ubuntu boxes, I give all my machines manual IP's below 100, since that's where the dhcp hands them out, so there isn't a conflict
<FireJet> eljefe: jtt left just when I was gonna talk to him.
<eljefe> lol
<eljefe> well i gotta leave too, sorry.
<BluesKaj> nvrmnd .
<bobbob1016> chemicalvamp: I'm just not that kde fluent yet, so I wasn't sure which program to use
<ubuntu> anyone have that ubuntu 'Christian Edition'?
<ubuntu> I was wondering what the differences are
<chemicalvamp> bobbob1016 hmm well i kind steal my wireless from the neighbor, so i dont have "hands on" experience with routers
<eljefe> christian edition has firefox with bible quotes, and a content blocker... nothing more that I know, but something I am sure
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, you have to pray to make it bootup :)
<ubuntu> lol
<rbrtoclto> I'm using a couple of KDE apps under Gnome and I want to disable font hinting for them, so they match my Gnome apps
<rbrtoclto> any clues?
<bobbob1016> chemicalvamp: thanks for trying though
<bobbob1016> chemicalvamp: I'll play around and see if I can get it working
<chemicalvamp> bobbob1016 maybe you can look around on this:
<chemicalvamp> !ndis
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Linux_Galore> rbrtoclto: run kcontrol there is a fonts section and disable it
<dac> with Kubuntu, do you have to have antivirus soft?ware
<Linux_Galore> dac: why ?
<dac> I had to have it with windows
<rjt> fuck windows
<Linux_Galore> dac: your not running windows
<dac> 10/4
<Linux_Galore> dac: there is no known active virus for linux
<dac> right
<dac> , so I'm safe?
<Linux_Galore> dac: yes unless you randomly install software without checking
<dac> ok, ty ty ty
<Linux_Galore> dac: thats why we have a package manager it means the software hasnt got any nasties
<dac> great
<Linux_Galore> dac: windows needs a virus scanner for one major reason, it has no central software package manager
<Linux_Galore> for everything*
<dac> another?, which is the best  for email yahoo, gmail, aol?
<hitmanWilly> plus, its much easier to write windows viruses
<Linux_Galore> dac: up to your really, I use gmail
<Linux_Galore> you*
<dac> ok.ty
<hitmanWilly> windows programs don't run in individual "boxed" processes like nix ones do
<Tired_> I'm confused.  I installed Beryl, and there's a little beryl down in my tray, but it doesn't look any prettier
<surgy> hello
<dac> I ahve all 3
<dac> have
<ses1959_> ok tried this link for mounting ntfs but get error fs type bad http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=howto:mount
<Linux_Galore> dac: you can intergate gmail with thunderbird and google calanders (gcal) so I use google
<hitmanWilly> Tired_, right click and select beryl as the window manager
<dac> just think I only need 1
<Linux_Galore> intergrate*
<rbrtoclto> with window effects on, kaffeine doesn't display any video.. is there a workaround for this apart from disabling window effects?
<dac> intergrate,how?
<riggatoney> any reason why at the login screen i have a respectable resolution but when i enter X max is 1024?
<surgy> so i updated to feisty using adept, it crashed while i was at work, i came home and my computer was at a black screen with a white blinking cursor, i cannot boot into recovery console or anything, i started downloading the feisty cd image using the live cd, which i am on now, is there any way to resurect my old install if so how?
<Linux_Galore> rbrtoclto: most of the beryl compiz stuff it still very experimental, most of it wont be fixed untill the second release after kde 4.0
<hitmanWilly> surgy, you can chroot from the livecd to at least recover your old files
<Linux_Galore> s/it/is/
<dac> surgy,replace th CR 2032 battery on your motherboard
<ubuntu> how do I backup my bookmarks on my HDD from a  live cd
<surgy> hitmanwilly, i can chroot....... can you explain? and dac, thats retarded but thnx for trying
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu just save them to a bookmarks.html  file
<dac> ok
<Tired_> hitmanWilly: That gave me a pure white screen till I re-started X.
<hitmanWilly> surgy, first mount your harddrive
<Tired_> and now the little beryl is gone
<surgy> hitmanWilly: they are both mounted
<hitmanWilly> Tired_, that means beryl is crashing on your system
<ubuntu> no I am on a live cd trying to find where they are my HDD
<Tired_> does that mean it won't work?
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu depends on the browser
<Tired_> or just that it needs fixing?
<surgy> Tired_: means you need to fix it
<naegling23> feisty question here
<ubuntu> firfox, sorry
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu different browsers put them in a different place
<surgy> hitmanWilly: mind if i pm you it will be far easier for me to follow your isntruction
<hitmanWilly> surgy, actually, you don't need to chroot at all, just copy all your important files on to some kind of backup
<dac> I did lose my BIOS due to dead MB battery,
<ubuntu> I always think of firefox being defalt, lol
<hitmanWilly> surgy, go ahead
<Linux_Galore> now whats on the hardisk windows or linux ?
<surgy> hitmanWilly: it wont let me write to my hard drives
<naegling23> when I go to hardware, and select my nvidia card, I open it up, and there is a section for standard or proprietary driver....but its greyed out...why?
<dac>  but my box is over 10 years old
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu now whats on the hardisk windows or linux ?
<surgy> hitmanWilly: and actually i just got an error saying my disk is full so i cant even download feisty
<ubuntu> linux
<ubuntu> I just backed up my data, now I  need my bookmarks and I think I will be done
<ubuntu> ready for re-install
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu  it will be in /media/whatever/home/user_name/.mozilla/firefox/jumble_of_letters/
<ubuntu> lol, what a   location
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu Im not on your system so I dont have many answers for some things
<kalorin`> surgy, type mount and see if htey're mounted RW or just R
<ubuntu> sda2 is all I have other than cdrom
<LM1> How do I force a hardware redetect?
<ubuntu> and there is nothing in there
<BluesKaj> ubuntu ...ubuntu or kubuntu ...you realize it's almost blasphemy to get advice in the Kubuntu (KDE) chat and then use Gnome Desktop ! :)
<ubuntu> lol, Kubuntu brother......... always
<BluesKaj> :)
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu type  fdisk -l
<ubuntu> ok...pastebin?
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu does the hardisk appear on the desktop ?
<chemicalvamp> your going to need to sudo that
<chemicalvamp> sudo fdisk -l
<Linux_Galore> chemicalvamp: not on a live cd
<chemicalvamp> Linux_Galore im on a live cd right now, and if its not sudo it displays nothing
<ubuntu> no, just my flash drive
<chemicalvamp> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fdisk -l
<chemicalvamp> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<ubuntu> I can get to the HDD through storage media
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu look at the properties and it should show you the path to the hardisk
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu in the file browser of course
<ubuntu> I see it
<kpenrose> applying upgrade manager to dapper drake not very pleasant
<LM1> how do you get kubuntu to redetect hardware?
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu if you can see the hardisk in the file browser just use that
<kpenrose> gmediastreamer broke it
<ubuntu> it says no files, no folders
<ubuntu> how is THAT possible?
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu click on View-> Show Hidden Folders when in the file browser to you can see .mozilla in the users home directory
<kpenrose> now everytime I try to update anything it keeps updating the same things over and over and never gets past gmediastreamer
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu  type  media:/   in the file browser
<ubuntu> k
<xjkx> By default, and i really mean by default, kubunto doesnt come with any dev tools, or i am wrong?
<Linux_Galore> xjkx: true
<xjkx> thanks
<hitmanWilly> xjkx, no you're not wrong
<xjkx> :))
<Linux_Galore> xjkx: easily added though
<ubuntu> yeah, that just takes me to my HDD
<ubuntu> I cant get anything to come up in my media folder
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu now Im confused, you want to get the bookmarks of your hardisk and your on it
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu so whats the issue you have the path
<naegling23> ubuntu why are you trying to get everything off the system?
<ubuntu> no, I'm on live cd accessing my HDD
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu so you dont actually see the4 hardisk, just a minute ago you said you could
<chemicalvamp> naegling23 hes gonna reinstall
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu I know that
<Tired_> lmao!  this whole time, I've been nervous about Linux cuz I kept hearing 'Flash doesn't work!  It's hard to install!"  I just installed it in about a second and it works fine.  :)
<naegling23> ubuntu, you shouldnt need to reinstall, whats the proble,?
<naegling23> problem?  wow, typing bad
<chemicalvamp> Tired_ flash doesnt work in 64 bit linux
<Tired_> oh...that's the whole thing?
<ubuntu> no no, I can access the HDD, I just cant seem to get anything to come up in my media folder
<Tired_> wow, that misunderstanding has kept me off linux for the last six month
<Linux_Galore> Tired_: not unless you do a 32 chrooted install of firefox
<hitmanWilly> Tired_, but it doesn't work in 64 bit windows either
<Linux_Galore> 32 bit*
<coreymon77> hey
<coreymon77> wtf
<ubuntu> (the reason I am trying to back everything up is that I cant boot into KDE)
<chemicalvamp> ubuntu media is where your cdrom / flash devices would be if they where mounted
<Tired_> but I got 32 bit everyhing
<coreymon77> i thought etc and usr and all of that stuff being hidden was being removed in feisty
<hitmanWilly> Tired_, you're cool then
<naegling23> ubuntu, how far can you get into booting
<Linux_Galore> Tired_: so your install is all 32bit ?
<LM1> is there a command to redetect hardware?
<Tired_> I always thought so.  ;)
<naegling23> ubuntu: and what is "broken"
<Tired_> as far as I know...my hardware is all 32 bit
<chemicalvamp> Tired_ if i wanted to run flsh on this amd64 i would have to emulate a 32bit firefox
<hitmanWilly> Tired_, intel? then yes
<Tired_> intel, yes
<ubuntu> sorry, terminology difference here. what I mean by media folder is :  media:/hdb1/media/
<Tired_> celeron
<Linux_Galore> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BeauJeste> how can i change the default font in gnome apps in kubuntu, like evolution
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Tired_> but it works.
<Tired_> i just cliced Install missing Plugins
<hitmanWilly> Tired_, i run a 32 bit version on my AMD just for compatibility reasons
<ubuntu> Am I explaining this right?
<Tired_> and now my favourite flash game is up
<naegling23> ubuntu, you might be able to fix your problem without a reinstall
<Tired_> the fun part now will be getting syngery to play nicely with my old network
<ubuntu> well, I thought so too, but I ahve to rely on more experienced users
<naegling23> I just came into the conv. too late to know what the problem is
<Tired_> does Kubuntu comewith any kind of default firewall?
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu why are you in hdb1/media  you should be in home/
<flaccid> !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 396 kB, installed size 1920 kB
<naegling23> tired, yes, iptables, install firestarter to use it
<flaccid> !info iptables
<ubotu> iptables: administration tools for packet filtering and NAT. In component main, is standard. Version 1.3.6.0debian1-5ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 362 kB, installed size 1252 kB
<hitmanWilly> Tired_, i don't believe so, but there are several in the repos
<Tired_> how do I shut it off?
<ubuntu> ahhh, cause I'm a newbie?
<flaccid> no firewall enabled by default
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> trying it now
<Tired_> i have a firewall on the LAN already
<naegling23> ubuntu, well, its time to learn
<shawn34> my task tray icons of running programs aren't stacking anymore... just going horizontal. how do i fix that
<hitmanWilly> Tired_, don't bother then
<Linux_Galore> Tired_: no default firewall but I usually install  firestarter  ie  sudo apt-get install firestarter  it give you an easy to work with firewall tool
<RoboSheep> Tired, if you're on a switched network you don't need a firewall
<naegling23> ubuntu, you say you cant boot into kde, can you get a command prompt?
<hitmanWilly> Tired_, unless you're just that paranoid :)
<Tired_> hmm...then I wonder why the other computers can't see my kubuntu box, but the kubuntu box can see them
<flaccid> lo @ RoboSheep
<flaccid> loll
<coreymon77> guys
<ubuntu> oh I know, casue I   could find any relevence in here to firefox
<coreymon77> this is what ubotu said
<FireJet> Can anyone help me with this please: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3082163.0
<coreymon77> <ubotu> Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles . This will be removed in Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<BeauJeste> how can i change the default font in gnome apps in kubuntu, like evolution
<Tired_> Linux_Galore: I have a hardware firewall
<coreymon77> well then why hasnt it been removed
<Linux_Galore> Tired_: if you have a hardware firewall and no services running its a none issue
<Tired_> hmm...then I wonder why the other computers can't see my kubuntu box, but the kubuntu box can see them
<coreymon77> guys
<flaccid> Tired_: see ?
<ubuntu> naegling23: no, just a blinking cursor at the upper left hand side
<Tired_> on the network
<coreymon77> why hasnt the hide files things been removed in feisty
<RoboSheep> in fact it would be a problem for some routers to have a software firewall behind them (cough Linksys)
<flaccid> Tired_: which protocol samba?
<Linux_Galore> Tired_: if there is no services there is nothing to see
<LeeJunFan> coreymon77: it has.
<LeeJunFan> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles . This will be removed in Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<coreymon77> not for me
<Tired_> i can read files off the XP box in kubuntu, but the XP box acts like the kub box isn't there
<naegling23> ubuntu, i just fixed a similar problem with my install...no reinstalling, what did you do before this problem happened
<LeeJunFan> coreymon77: just rm /.hidden
<flaccid> Tired_: if you are talking samba, you need to configure it
<Tired_> I'm trying to use SYnergy to share the moue
<ubuntu> lol, your going to laugh
<yonkeltron> anyone notice that wiki.kubuntu.org is acting all wierd?
<FireJet> Can anyone help me with this please: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3082163.0
<RoboSheep> Tired_: the samba service... yeah what everyone else said
<dac> how do I get email encryted, I keep getting these popups saying about to an encrypted area
<Tired_> samba is for DNS?
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu in the file manager click on View-> Show Hidden Folder  then you can see the .mozilla folder in the /home/user   directory on the hardisk
<flaccid> Tired_: no
<naegling23> ubuntu, I have done loads of stupid things, unless it was downloaded 73 gb of porn, then I wont laugh
<Tired_> i thought samba was for SMB
<flaccid> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Tired_> my problem is DNS
<ubuntu> I rebooted and left the room..... when I came back my 3 year old was sitting in my chair with the all too familiar grin on his face
<flaccid> you never stated dns
<flaccid> Tired_: what is the specific/exact problem
<Tired_> i said it can't see the kubuntu box on the network
<xjkx> what games comes on kubuntu?
<flaccid> wtf does see mean?
<chemicalvamp> ubuntu lol sweet
<naegling23> ubuntu, so basically, you have no idea?
<Alonea> hmm...how do you "middle" click on a laptop?
<compilerwriter> What did he feed your computer ubuntu?
<Tired_> XP box says Address Not Found when I try to access the kubuntu box in Syngery.  The kubuntu box can see the XP box fine.
<ubuntu> exactly
<LeeJunFan> Alonea: both left and right click at same time.
<CygnusX1> Alonea: left and right silmultaneously
<zima> hi, I'm trying out live dvd of Kubuntu, thinking about installing, wanted to check and have a problem with video card - radeon 8500 dv
<Linux_Galore> Alonea: press both buttons at the same time
<naegling23> ubuntu, lets try something first
<Tired_> see = DNS nam goes somewhere
<ubuntu> I asked him what he pushed, and he kept pointing to the space bar
<flaccid> Tired_: are you talking about doing a dns lookup of a lan client?
<Alonea> LeeJunFan: ok..but it just pasted the text again...
<Tired_> yes!
<zima> basically xserver starts in vesa mode
<flaccid> Tired_: see doesn't mean anything. don't use see.
<naegling23> what is your linux drive ID, example would be sda1
<Tired_> what is a better word?
<dac> how does one encrypt?
<flaccid> Tired_: what is the dns server? you need to configure it by adding an A record.
<LeeJunFan> Alonea: that's what a middle click is supposed to do.
<jasin> Is it possible to upgrade ubuntu to kubuntu?
<chemicalvamp> zima yeah you have to follow a guide to install your video cad
<Linux_Galore> zima: let me put it this way, ATi sux
<flaccid> Tired_: dns resolution
<zima> is it representative of how it would work initially from hdd?
<Tired_> no DNS server, just computer names
<jasin> Without formating that is.
<LeeJunFan> jasin: it's not an upgrade - it's just installing more packages.
<LeeJunFan> jasin: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<flaccid> Tired_: either configure dns or NetBT w/ Samba
<chemicalvamp> lol Linux_Galore got a benchmark to prove that?
<Alonea> LeeJunFan: then I don't understand these instructions for the autothing for beryl...
<Linux_Galore> chemicalvamp: were do i start
<jasin> LeeJunFan, its a different desktop, configuration, not just mere packages.
<zima> chemicalvamp, Linux_Galore: AFAIK Radeon 8500 is one of the best supported by open source drivers GFX cards...
<hitmanWilly> well, ati driver support sux in general for starters
<LeeJunFan> jasin: ubuntu and kubuntu are the same thing.
<jasin> leejun, ok
<chemicalvamp> Linux_Galore a link to a website that will prove your point
<zima> I don't want to use ATI drivers
<LeeJunFan> jasin: only one has kde one has gnome.
<zima> binary ATI drivers*
<ubuntu> hdb1
<LeeJunFan> jasin: but you can have both on the same system as well.
<flaccid> kubuntu and ubuntu are not exacty the same thing, but they do share the repos
<jasin> leejun, thats like saying linux is linux
<naegling23> jasin, actually, kubuntu is just a bunch of different packages, its just that a lot of them control the desktop and stuff
<Liptontea> how do i change moniter settings from recovery console
<hitmanWilly> zima, then you should be fine as long as you don't want 3d acceleration or anything
<Linux_Galore> chemicalvamp: how about this, you prove to me ATi hasnt got crap drivers for Linux
<naegling23> ubuntu: open a terminal, and type sudo mkdir /media/drive
<naegling23> ubuntu: then sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/drive
<LeeJunFan> jasin: no, they are the same thing, born from the same installing, repos, etc... the difference comes during install when one installs kubuntu-desktop which is a collection of X packages, the other installs ubuntu-desktop which is a collection of Y packages. only difference.
<Tired_> am I still here?
<naegling23> ubuntu: sudo chroot /media/drive
<zima> hitmanWilly: but xserver doesn't even start from live dvd under "normal" mode, I have to use vesa (and open source r200 drivers do have 3D)
<chemicalvamp> Linux_Galore why would you use a linux driver, when you can use the drivers right from the ati website?
<naegling23> ubuntu: this gives you a command prompt as you installed user
<ses1959_> in media konqueror i open new location and type /dev/sdb1 and get message to pick program
<ubuntu> gotcha
<jasin> LeeJunFan,  i'm sure the folks at kde would highly disagree.
<naegling23> ubuntu: from here you can fix it
<flaccid> LeeJunFan: you do realise that you said they are the same thing and yet different within the same sentence
<ubuntu> ok
<ses1959_> what program should i use to view the files
<hitmanWilly> zima, hmm, don't use ati myself, not all that familiar with it
<Linux_Galore> chemicalvamp: its a well known fact that the official ATi drivers are crap
<Liptontea> i made the resolution 1280x and my monitrt cant run it...how do i fix from console back to 1024x
<jasin> kde and gnome are nothing like each other
<hitmanWilly> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<naegling23> ubuntu: now comes the tricky part, figuring out what needs to be fixed
<LeeJunFan> flaccid: I'm not saying they are, I'm saying the underlying system is the same, the only difference is the GUI apps.
<hitmanWilly> Liptontea, see link from ubotu
<naegling23> ubuntu: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ubuntu> yikes
<Liptontea> ty
<robin_> hi
<Zeddy> if i could ask a quick question (i hope)... Im trying to free up some room in my / (only has a gig left - for some reason).. is it possible that i move /var to another hardrive (a directory) and just create a symbolic link?
<jasin> LeeJunFan,  thats semantics for the underlying system of all linux distros is the same, its the kernel.
<chemicalvamp> Linux_Galore i got a $400 nvidia pcie card in my tower, the the onboard radeon on ths laptop smokes it for fps on wow
<flaccid> LeeJunFan: i know. but look at your original statement.
<hitmanWilly> Zeddy, should be doable
<vbgunz> for some reason, maybe I am tripping, Feisty feels much faster than Edgy... this aint a frsh install either, this is an upgrade :)
<flaccid> dont call them the same thing, because they are not
<specialbuddy> has anyone had a problem with beryl and the menu
<tmbg> where are the packages from e.g. apt kept on the disk?
<Linux_Galore> chemicalvamp: you mixing windows and Linux into your arguement now so this has gone into the realms of "stupid"
<Zeddy> hitmanWilly: ta will try it... need to get some room for a dist-upgrade :(
<vbgunz> tmbg: /var/cache/apt/archives
<LeeJunFan> jasin: you're missing the point - upgrading ubuntu to kubuntu, it's no more an upgrade than installing openoffice is on a windows machine alongside MS Office.
<ubuntu> its now asking me a question
<naegling23> ubuntu: whats the question?
<jasin> I agree with Linux_Galore, os debates are stupid.
<chemicalvamp> Linux_Galore no you said windows drivers
<hitmanWilly> Zeddy, good luck
<ubuntu> its long..
<specialbuddy> does anyone have a problem with beryl?
<ubuntu> I'll paistbin it
<Zeddy> ta
<flaccid> lets move on...
<jasin> LeeJunFan,  I dont use openoffice.
<Linux_Galore> chemicalvamp: no I said ATi sux, last I looked this was a Linux room
<chemicalvamp> specialbuddy its a pain and it eats up alot of cpu
<naegling23> ubuntu: ok
<Linux_Galore> chemicalvamp: I never mentioned anything about wincrap
<specialbuddy> well I was wondering why I can't see my windows menu
<jasin> LeeJunFan,  i wont debate windows vs. linux.
<LeeJunFan> jasin: And I don't use gnome/ubuntu-desktop, but the point remains the same.
<ubuntu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jasin> LeeJunFan,  find someone else to debate, thanks.
<LeeJunFan> jasin: I'm not either, I'm using it as an example.
* flaccid looks at topic
<specialbuddy> has anyone else had a problem with the menu bar and baryl?
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16958/
<specialbuddy> beryl
<hitmanWilly> specialbuddy, have you tried in #ubuntu-effects?
<jasin> LeeJunFan, well its a pretty poor example since office is not windows specific it does run on macs as well.
<vbgunz> KDE4 is going to rock!
<specialbuddy> is there a room called that
<hitmanWilly> specialbuddy, they're the beryl experts
<Linux_Galore> chemicalvamp: ati do have official drivers for Linux but they are total crap
<flaccid> Linux_Galore: they work fine for me.
<specialbuddy> cool
<LeeJunFan> jasin: and gnome and kde run on other unixlike/unix systems too.
<Liptontea> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom  wont run this..... "no such file or directory...i tried it minus the sudo since its at root prompt
<RoboSheep> Did evolution mail break in the upgrade?
<flaccid> and they work fine for lots of people
* hitmanWilly looks at his blackbox setup
<chemicalvamp> Linux_Galore look up "official drivers" and both my laptop AND tower run feisty
<Liptontea> neither runs
<jasin> LeeJunFan,  i'm done debating you.
<specialbuddy> thank you hitmanWilly
<hitmanWilly> np
<vbgunz> gnome apps looks excellent in Kubuntu 7.04
<hitmanWilly> vbgunz, i thinked they fixed a lot of gtk compatibility issues
<vbgunz> if only I could swap out those pesty gnome dialog boxes for the native KDE ones
<LeeJunFan> jasin: there's no debate - you asked a question, I answered and explained the differences between ubuntu/kubuntu. I don't see the problem other than your willingness to argue and run.
<naegling23> ubuntu: select n
<jasin> LeeJunFan, i'm ignoring you.
<ubuntu> k
<flaccid> moving on
<jasin> LeeJunFan,  goodbye
<vbgunz> hitmanWilly: they've done a wonderful job then because Gnome apps looked somewhat broken in Edgy
<naegling23> ubuntu: were you in the process of installing/upgrading when this happened?
<chemicalvamp> Linux_Galore we can sit here and battle opinions all day long, but if you want to see what is beter go online and check the benchmarks for yourself
<hitmanWilly> vbgunz, that was actually a qt vs. gtk issue
<Tired_> wow...this is really frustrating and unrewarding
<Whopper> does anyone here use fiesty?
<flaccid> ok this is kubuntu support chan y0
<ubuntu> very good question!!!
<flaccid> Whopper: yes. and with cheese
<LeeJunFan> with cheese?
<hitmanWilly> lol
<LeeJunFan> :)
<jasin> I wont debate desktops, OSs, distros,etc .. thats stupid stuff. There are difference, no two are the same!
<vbgunz> hitmanWilly: once the gnome dialogs get replaced, using gnome apps that require them would be that much better :)
<Whopper> flaccid: if it's not too much to ask, can i have your sources.list? Mine is not working for some reason
<LeeJunFan> yet you keep talking.
<Linux_Galore_> chemicalvamp: the only benchmarks out here are for Windows, I dont run windows so its a none issues especially in this room, last batch of Ati/Nvidia Linux becnhmarks i saw showed ATi to be slower
<Linux_Galore_> there*
<flaccid> !source-o-matic > Whopper
<hitmanWilly> vbgunz, well, some apps can be compiled with qt vs. gtk support, ask any gentoo user :)
<Tired_> why won't aarok prompt me to install mp3 support now?  i'm ready to actually do it, but it won't ask
<Tired_> amarok
<Whopper> oh
<BluesKaj> gents and gentilles , seems quite a bit of disagreement happening ...bloodsugar is getting low ...take a break and have bite to eat :)
<Whopper> well then
<Whopper> nevermind :P
<vbgunz> heh, let my skills boil over first, probably another couple of years :)
<ubuntu> someone stepped me through the process, claiming it was easier to upgrade through his 'steps' from dapper to the next one
<Linux_Galore_> chemicalvamp: also there is no FOSS 3D driver project for ATi but there is for nvidia
<ubuntu> ever since then, the system has been shakey
<vbgunz> whats the beef?
<flaccid> Linux_Galore_: isn't there the radeon and ati drivers from xorg
<jasin> I don't play games so having the latest or fastest graphics card is meaningless to me.
<hitmanWilly> Tired_, just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras, that installs all those codecs
<flaccid> they work fine as well
* Tired_ idly wonders how expensive it would be to hire someone to come set this up so he can finally go to bed.
<ubuntu> even the video (nvidia 128 meg)
<naegling23> ubuntu: problem is being fixed, sounds like your install was interupted, you prob. dont have all the files updated, the system is looking for things that dont exist
<BluesKaj> ATI just released new Radeon drivers today if anyone cares to check them out
<ubuntu> ok
<LeeJunFan> I'm running open source ATI drivers with beryl right now.
<Linux_Galore_> flaccid: yes but not 3D
<naegling23> ubuntu, when the dpkg thing is done enter this
<flaccid> define 3D
<ubuntu> konsole is really going at it
<ubuntu> I hope this will get my speed back
<naegling23> ubuntu: sudo apt-get -f install
<ubuntu> my syssstem slowed down quite a bit also
<Linux_Galore_> Nvidia 3D open source drivers -> http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<ubuntu> normally screems
<jasin> If I want to play games i'll get an xbox or playstation.
<Alonea> ok, I am following this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2420732#post2420732 , but I have KDE, not gnome, so how do I make it for KDE?
<kalorin`> blueskaj I just got mine working :(
<naegling23> ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2504836#post2504836 I just fixed a similar problem to you
<Linux_Galore_> flaccid: OpenGL works in an accelerated enviroment
<BluesKaj> it's a basically a self installer pkg , kalorin`
<ubuntu> ok
<naegling23> ubuntu: dont follow the post though, Its not really your problem
<kalorin`> BluesKaj: yeah I have an x700 with a DVI adn VGA output with a monitor on each
<flaccid> Linux_Galore_: so glxgears would be an example of that?
<kalorin`> it's a pain in the ass to get the X desktop working correctly on that across both monitors
<kalorin`> not sure I'm ready to do it again :(
<Linux_Galore_> flaccid: no, glxgears isnt 3D last I looked
<Alonea> like, what would I change gnome-session to?
<vit> hola
<unix_infidel> anyone here tried running fiesty in vmware and got a couple of freezes upon install?
<Tired_> I can't get over how difficult it is to get Windows and Linux to seamlessly cooperate...it seems like it's always easier to have all Windows or all LInux on your network.
<flaccid> Linux_Galore_: whats a test program i can use to see if '3D' works?
<ubuntu> done
<unix_infidel> flaccid: glxgears
<vit> hi
<vbgunz> does "ubuntu-restricted-extras" include DVD support?
<Liptontea> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Linux_Galore_> flaccid: hmm run bzflag without stutter
<kalorin`> flaccid: fgl_glxgears is
<Liptontea> that fixed
<kalorin`> not sure if that's an ATI thing though
<Liptontea> ty
<BluesKaj> 2 monitors , ok ... i don't see the need , but whatever turns you on ...   :)
<jasin> The drivers for the 8500 to the x1900 were not released today they were released on the 18th, see: http://ati.amd.com
<vit> p9udyu78hgo0
<LeeJunFan> Linux_Galore_: I'm running beryl just fine with open source radeon drivers.
<ubuntu> dont see any restricted
<LeeJunFan> Linux_Galore_: granted not all cards are supported.
<flaccid> Linux_Galore_: what is bzflag?
<LeeJunFan> !info bzflag
<ubotu> bzflag: a 3D first person tank battle game. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8.20060605ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 10204 kB, installed size 13468 kB
<Tired_> a game
<vbgunz> bzflag is a 3D game
<Linux_Galore_> flaccid: its a 3D opengl game
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> i might have to wait till i get to work
<naegling23> ubuntu: reboot, and try to log into your system (not from the cd)
<Tired_> is tuxracer still around?  I used to love that....
<flaccid> but i swear opengl works on this driver
<BluesKaj> gamerz...get an xbox ...bah!
<chemicalvamp> is there a guide for installing ati drivers on feisty yet?
<ubuntu> ok
<unix_infidel> anyone for my vmware question?
<ubuntu> wait
<Linux_Galore_> flaccid: I use it to test the performance of the drivers, it shows a fps in game
<naegling23> ubuntu: if you dont have any luck, write down the chroot stuff I told you earlier
<kalorin`> unix_infidel: go ahead
<LeeJunFan> unix_infidel: you are installing feisty in vmware? or vmware in feisty?
<chemicalvamp> unix_infidel shoot
<Tired_> sorry, I only use VMWare for weird OSes, like plan9
<jasin> chemicalvamp,  yes, see: https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.36.5-inst.html
<hitmanWilly> chemicalvamp, it should be the same as edgy, more or less
<ubuntu> let me give you some errors that I saw
<unix_infidel> I'm running feisty on vmware server.
<ubuntu> chroot?
<naegling23> Ubuntu: if you chroot, you can fix the problem, the only issue is knowing the commands to type, but someone should be able to help you with those
<BluesKaj> chemicalvamp, the latest are selfinstalling just do   ./ atidrivername.run
<chemicalvamp> hitmanWilly nope lol, xserver wont boot with the changes you make to xorg.conf
<Linux_Galore_> flaccid: all the foss drivers Ive ever tried with bzflag with ati or nvidia stutter
<kalorin`> unix_infidel: I run it for windows on linux
<vbgunz> does "ubuntu-restricted-extras" include DVD support?
<jasin> chemicalvamp,  yes, see: https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.36.5-inst.html
<LeeJunFan> unix_infidel: hrm, I am as well, but I installed with debootstrap, and shared it over NFS and network boot mine.
<hitmanWilly> chemicalvamp, well nvidia was the same, i figured ati worked like that too :)
<hitmanWilly> chemicalvamp, but again, it IS ati
<Tired_> vbgunz -> I'll tell ya as soon as it finishes installing  :)
<jasin> vlc will do dvd
<naegling23> ubuntu: once you get to the terminal, someone can help you, for some reason a lot of people dont realize that you can use the live cd to get there, so mounting the drive and sudo chroot /media/drive can be very important
<unix_infidel> hmm, i think i'll just install it on a physical box once i get a new power supply
<soulrider_> hi everyone
<vbgunz> Tired_: cool, thank you :)
<surgy> hitmanWilly: we have multiple problems :(
<ubuntu> ok
<kalorin`> jeepers, 50megs of a driver
<Tired_> might be a while...last install took two hours, but I'm doing it now
<flaccid> im on freebsd using the radeon driver atm, i'll test that first
<kalorin`> insane
<naegling23> ubuntu: did dpkg still spit back some errors?
<flaccid> Linux_Galore_: nexuiz is 3D. it runs fine with the open drivers
<srihari> Kubuntu 7.04 on Asus M2A-VM anybody? (it's an AMD690G, with integrated Radeon X1250). Xorg H/W accelerated 2D with open drivers?
<srihari> With KVM also?
<ubuntu> yes allot
<jasin> No one wants to port games over to linux because 70% of all gamers are on xbox, wii, playstations, and windows.
<soulrider_> !info kooka
<ubotu> kooka: scanner program for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 743 kB, installed size 1204 kB
<newGuy> Can anyone help me with writting a simple shell script?
<ubuntu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Tired_> jasin -> catch-22...the gmers are there cuz theres no games
<flaccid> Linux_Galore_: is opengl and sdl 3d?
<soulrider_> jasin: there are some awesome games for linux
<BluesKaj> i hope they fixed kooka ...it sucks on my scanner
<jasin> Tired_,  not really, people were gaming on those things long before there ever was a ubuntu
<kalorin`> newGuy: I do some shell scripting
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16959/
<kalorin`> what do you need?
<david_> Hello!  I have a question.  How do I install my Nvidia video card on Kubuntu?  The gnome ubuntu did it automatically, but I have no idea what to do in Kubuntu
<Tired_> but not long before there was a linux
<soulrider_> BluesKaj: it detects my dads canner, the name and everything, but it doesnt scan :P
<jasin> soulrider, true but their few and far between
<soulrider_> ubuntu:  could you please change that name ? =/
<Alonea> also, how do you add a script to your "Session Startup Programs" list
<Tired_> lol, he's been ubuntu all day now
<ubuntu> sure...how?
<aro> Type /nick name
<ubuntu> haha
<aro> Where name is your new name
<ubuntu> ok
<naegling23> ubuntu: wow, those are some errors!
<Tired_> is tere a purely social IRC for kubuntu users anywhere?
<soulrider_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<BluesKaj> soulrider_, kooka works on myscanner, but the results are pretty bad vs the windows program (I hate to admit )
<ubuntu> yeah
<david_> Anybody know how I can get my video card to install correctly?  It did it by itself on the standard gnome ubuntu but not on the KDE Kubuntu...
<jasin> tired, not true, nitendo has been around since 1983
<naegling23> ubuntu: you were upgrading from dapper to?
<ubuntu> I   keep getting errors when I try to change my nic name
<flaccid> Linux_Galore_: i just installed bzflag. runs fine!!
<ubuntu> the next one
<ubuntu> forgot the name
<naegling23> ubuntu "edgy"?
<ubuntu> yes
<LeeJunFan> david_: what kind of video card do you have?
<david_> I think it's a gforce 6200...
<Alonea> anyone?
<BluesKaj> Tired_, #kubuntu-offtopic
<ubuntu> my sources have edgy supositories
<LeeJunFan> david_: you could try running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -p high xserver-xorg' and see if that get's X up and running.
<kalorin`> -p high?
<david_> I'll try that LeejunFan... :) thx
<naegling23> ubuntu: type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and verify that all of them have been changed
<jasin> Kernel 1.0.0  wasn't even released until March 14th 1994.
<LeeJunFan> kalorin`: only asks questions with high priority - guesses most of the mundane things - w/o -p high -p critical it's going to ask a TON of questions about setting up X.
<naegling23> ubuntu: you can always try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, but that might give you feisty....
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16962/
<david_> Okay.. I'm in the "Configuring xserver xorg" thing in the terminal... Which driver should I select?
<ubuntu> well, I was told that could be trouble if I did that
<LeeJunFan> david_: there should be an nv or nvidea I would imagine, unfortunately (and I really mean that) I only have ATI systems.
<LeeJunFan> nvidia that is.
<kalorin`> ah ok
<vbgunz> ubuntu, what version of ubuntu do you have?
* kalorin` fears the upgrade
<naegling23> ubuntu: possibly, its not the greatest, but if you missed one of the reposotories, you could have massive problems
<kalorin`> must finish homework before getting into 6 hour battle with ATI drivers
<[Relic] > !nvidia
<Alonea> kalorin`: I just used envy to install my ati fglrx drivers
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vbgunz> I ran into a big problem upgrading from Edgy to Feisty, though it turns out I just had to uninstall ipython .73 for some reason then my upgrade went just fine
<Tired_> ... I thought Java was spposed to come with Feisty
<LeeJunFan> kalorin`: hehe. I gave up on the ATI drivers, as well as ATI and AMD in all. I'll not buy their equipment again until they change their Linux procedures.
<Alonea> kalorin`: it basically does what is in that how to for you
<kalorin`> envy huh?
<david_> Okay... Thanks... I did that and selected a 1280x1024 resolution...
<david_> But i'm still in 800x600
<LeeJunFan> kalorin`: I just use the open source ones.
<kalorin`> yeah
<kalorin`> I would but I started down this road and I don't really know about going back
<ubuntu> sorry had to leave the room
<kalorin`> and this system is going to have a finite lifetime
<LeeJunFan> david_: hrm. can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<ubuntu> how do I find out what I have?
<Alonea> kalorin`: yeah, http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<LeeJunFan> !paste | david_
<ubotu> david_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<kalorin`> I want to upgrade, I don't really mind the ATI stuff all things considered, and it's an Athlon 64 system so I don't mind that stuff too much
<jasin> Console gaming was around long before windows, mac, and linux gaming.
<LeeJunFan> ubuntu: cat /etc/issue
<kalorin`> the core 2 duo's 6320 is where I think i'mg oing to go
<Kansi> will you try the fluxbuntu?
<kalorin`> fluxbuntu?
<Kansi> yeah...
* kalorin` laughs
<kalorin`> dogbuntu
<kalorin`> catbuntu
<kalorin`> getting crazy
<ubuntu> 6.06 lts
<Kansi> yeap
<LeeJunFan> kalorin`: my current 3 home systems are all ATI/AMD, but I'm just fed up with ATI's failed promises and lack of good drivers for Linux.
<kalorin`> leejun, their drivers seem to work fine, it's just installing them
<LeeJunFan> ubuntu: that's dapper
<ubuntu> yeah I know
<jasin> if i needed speed i'd run xubuntu not flux.
<ubuntu> I   thought I was upgrading
<ubuntu> lol
<naegling23> ubuntu: I would make sure all reposotories say edgy instead of dapper, if they dont, change them
<[Relic] > envy work for nvidia in 7.04?
<naegling23> relic, yes
<LeeJunFan> kalorin`: I run on a laptop, and it seems every other release breaks suspend to RAM which I really can't stand not having. As well as their driver not supporting composit extensions.
<ubuntu> I didnt see any that said dapper
<cobrien> How do I change the max resolution on a box?   It's at 800x600 right now...  I want it at 1280..  it's something like apt-get install pkg_reconfigure_xorg or something like that isn't it?
<ubuntu> I put it in pastebin just to make sure I didnt miss anything
<naegling23> ubuntu: I can only see the first few lines, you would need to scroll down
<LeeJunFan> cobrien: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -p high xserver-xorg
<kalorin`> oh yeah I dont' care much about beryl or whatever, so composite to me means nothing
<kalorin`> haven't found anything that I need it for
<ubuntu> oh ok
<[Relic] > how do I install the .deb then?
<cobrien> leejunfan: cool... thx...  Was that an option when I installed using the alternate cd?
<ubuntu> I closed out
<ubuntu> what was the command again?
<bobesponja> hey
<LeeJunFan> cobrien: it should have been, but easily missed if you don't pay attention when going thru the X config.
<kdawg> heres a question, in system settings>monitor>hardware, it still says I am using the nv driver with my nvidia 6800, and I have the proprietary driver installed... what gives?
<bobesponja> I've just upgraded from edgy to feisty
<kdawg> Relic: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<AmyRose> bobesponja: How do you like it?
<david_> Here's the pastebin you asked for LeeJunFan... Thanks:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16963/
<naegling23> sudo nano /etc/apt sources.lst
<cobrien> leejunfan: ahh...  I think I did miss it...  dpkg-reconfigure appears to be used often...  is that so?
<ubuntu> holly carp
<LeeJunFan> cobrien: mostly for X, there are times it's handy for other things but not often used as it is for xserver.
<ubuntu> crap
<LeeJunFan> david_: that's odd - it should be in 1024x768, the X config looks right.
<ubuntu> there is nothing there
<bobesponja> AmyRose: my mouse doesn't work as before, I can't open tabs by clicking on the mouse wheel and I can't past by clicking on the mouse wheel
<bobesponja> AmyRose: something bad happened with my mouse during the upgrade
<bobesponja> AmyRose: any idea what might it be?
<ubuntu> says "no buffer"''
<LeeJunFan> david_: ah, but you wanted 1280.
<david_> ok.... Well, I guess I might go off and try to find a driver directly from Nvidia or something... I'm pretty new to linux, so I don't know much about getting this working...
<naegling23> ubuntu: i have no idea what that means
<david_> Yeah I have a huge monitor that only looks right in 1280 lol
<LeeJunFan> david_: you may have misschecked the one you wanted? you can run the dpkg-reconfigure again or you can manually edit xorg.conf and add "1280x1024" to the line under Depth 24, then of course restart X
<AmyRose> bobesponja: What sort of mouse do you have?
<cobrien> Oh baby... here comes Beryl!
<ubuntu> this is crazy
<david_> Oh cool... Thanks.. :)  I'll try that
<ubuntu> how can it just disappear
<bobesponja> AmyRose: usb genius optical
<morphinex> howdy folks, is there a konqueror channel?
<david_> bbl for now...
<LeeJunFan> morphinex: not really, but if you have some very specific KDE type questions maybe #kde would be a good place?
<cobrien> morph: not that I know of, but there is a KDE channel, i think.
<naegling23> ubunut: i dont know if it disappeared, you just got a buffer error...whatever that means
<morphinex> thanks, i'll try it
<cobrien> amyrose: have you ever seen the 3m RenMouse?  :)
<ubuntu> out of memory?
<ubuntu> I'm still on live cd
<naegling23> ubuntu: I would try a reboot and see if you can get anywhere, you might be able to get back to X and fix things from there
<xjkx> you sure that add/remove thing on kubuntu is app-install-data ? i installed it here on debian (using ubuntu source) and there was no binaries ! there is one with binaries, gnome-app-install, but this one surely is not Kde things
<naegling23> ubuntu: you dont need your sources.lst except for stuff like updates, you can find some sources.lst files online and stuff
<ubuntu> ok, wish me luck
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> out...
<bobleny> Hey, does it hurt anything if I run "apt-get upgrade" in one session window and other commands in another window?
<naegling23> ubuntu: good luck, im heading to bed, i wont be here when you get back
<ubuntu> ok, thanks for your help
<bobleny> While it's running I mean...
<naegling23> ubuntu: hopefully someone else can finish it off, your on the right path
<LeeJunFan> bobleny: as long as the other commands aren't killall apt-get or reboot type of commands - no.
<bobleny> Ok
<LeeJunFan> bobleny: you won't be able to run other apt-get's, but any other type of thing is fine.
<Alonea> whats the adept fix thing? I can't get into it now.
<bobleny> Ok
<LeeJunFan> !adeptcrashfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<sdlnxgk> anyone have issues with upgrading to feisty from edgy???
<Alonea> The APT Database could not be opened! is that the thing that fixes?
<sstchur> has anyone else experienced adept notifier acting rather odd with beryl running?
<bobleny> One other question though....
<bobleny> Does anyone in here have truecrypt for linux? If so, could you tell me how to create a volume with a password and a keyfile? When I use "truecrypt -c", I go through the prompts just fine, but then it promts me for "Enter keyfile path [finish] :". If I hit enter, it has a fatil error, other wise, it won't stop promptimg me for it. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. I've looked through the man file over and over... Could someone help?
<hitmanWilly> sstchur, yes, its a bug in it
<LeeJunFan> Alonea: it should.
<Yorokobi> bobleny, read the manual, its pretty clear
<Alonea> LeeJunFan: didn't work
<Tired_> ... I thought Java was spposed to come with Feisty.  how come  have to download it?
<bobleny> I Yorokobi, I have and not it didn't help.
<carutsu> just a question too many fonts slow down linux too?
<hitmanWilly> Tired_, legal issues
<Cosmo_> I was attempting to upgrade my mother's laptop from 6.10 to 7.04 and I am not sure what she did but when I boot up now on it it goes to the command line and says "/bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off" any way to fix this?
<Tired_> oh.  lame
<cobrien> Alright!   My mouse cursor disappeared... It still selects things and I can click them, but I can't see it.
<sdlnxgk> Cosmo I get the same thing
<sstchur> hitmanWilly: I've just been killing it... is there any workaround?
<cobrien> I turned on Beyrl and my screen went white...  I had to kill the WM...  yay!
<hitmanWilly> sstchur, not that im aware of, i usually do the same thing
<sdlnxgk> Cosmo I get the same message but also says something about can't find /dev/hdb1 which is my primary hard drive
<[Relic] > !sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<hitmanWilly> sstchur, when im running beryl, that is :)
<cobrien> Anyone know how to restart my mouse daemon or something?
<phyerboss> Cosmo: just do a full reinstall to 7.04...I ran into issues during the upgrade myself
<srihari> Cosmo_, are /dev/tty* exist?
<phyerboss> so I burnt the 7.04 CD and ran that
<LeeJunFan> Alonea: hrm, dunno - maybe try asking in #ubuntu since it's an apt problem, there are more people there - more chance someone might know.
<sdlnxgk> phyerboss: the only thing is I really would like to back up my stuff before doing a full install
<Cosmo_> phyerboss: thanks
<sstchur> hitmanWilly: ok, well it's comforting to know i'm not the only one
<Alonea> LeeJunFan: ok.
<LeeJunFan> cobrien: there really isn't a mouse deamon in X.
<phyerboss> good point!...sorry Cosmo
<_ron> Hello. How can I check to see what version I am running/
<phyerboss> be sure to back everything up^^
<hitmanWilly> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<sdlnxgk> phyerboss: is there any way to go back to edgy???
<phyerboss> I could not say, as i myself am still new to it all
<phyerboss> i just know that when i did the update/upgrade it went haywire
<phyerboss> due to broken packages that were still in my apt cache thingie
<phyerboss> heh
<sdlnxgk> any GURU's here tonight??? is there a way to go back to edgy after trying upgrade to feisty??
<phyerboss> so, the best option was using the cd
<sdlnxgk> I just should have said no I don't want to upgrade..
<sdlnxgk> Edgy was running great :)
<phyerboss> as for jumping back to a previous ver...i cant say=\
<phyerboss> well for 1 of us
<sdlnxgk> hmmmmmmmmmmmm
<LeeJunFan> sdlnxgk: short answer == no.
<phyerboss> heh
<srihari> _ron, not sure what version you're after. If it's ubuntu/kubuntu etc., then it displays the version at the console. ctrl_alt+f1 if you're in X already.
<phyerboss> mine's was a tad probelematic
<phyerboss> fiesty is awesome
<sdlnxgk> LeeJunFan: even if I change the sources.list back to edgy and upgrade??
<phyerboss> everything i was having issues with BAM! Fixed right out the box
<LeeJunFan> sdlnxgk: that wont work because the dependancies won't follow things backwards where a package provides another package, etc...
<phyerboss> EXCEPT: I still cant stream any media files over my network!
<sdlnxgk> maybe maybe i'll  download while on live cd and back up my stuff to my other drives while I can :)
<LeeJunFan> sdlnxgk: your best bet at this point would be to tackle the problems you have with feisty.
<sdlnxgk> phyerboss: just had got that fixed was using icecast2 and mpd to stream ;)
<phyerboss> so you can play mp3's and movie files from one pc on your network to another?
<sdlnxgk> LeeJunFan: did all the updates but for some odd reason says it can't find my hard drive..
<LeeJunFan> sdlnxgk: cant find your HD? does it boot?
<phyerboss> because i d/l'ed plugin after plugin...nuthin
<sdlnxgk> phyerboss: never tried movies before...  you might want to use vlc viewer for that...
<LeeJunFan> sdlnxgk: it's probably got to do with the UUID stuff.
<phyerboss> hmm
<LeeJunFan> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Alonea> its like, I can do apt-get update, and thats it.
<mike________--> hey
<maniac> hey guys
<mike________--> i'm having this kind of odd problem
<maniac> sup?
<maniac> first time on irc....
<mike________--> yeah
<riggatoney> wlcome
<maniac> trying out the kubuntu live cd
<maniac> thx
<mike________--> when i launch firefox it opens the clear private data window and i click clear and it really doesn't do anything
<mike________--> and firefox crashes
<maniac> close that window
<_ron> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<mike________--> i've purged it and reinstalled
<maniac> then click ctrl+shift+delete
<_ron> Will that work to upgrade from breezy?
<mike________--> i guess
<Alonea> LeeJunFan: could this be the problem? I do not have a gpg.conf file in /home/alonea/.gnupb/
<mike________--> lol you're still using breezy?
<LeeJunFan> mike________--: if you don't have any bookmarks,passwords saved you can't lose try removing ~/.mozilla
<maniac> damn, jubuntu is nice
<sdlnxgk> LeeJunFan: it boots but says something about can't find "/bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off"
<mike________--> k
<maniac> what version u all using?
<LeeJunFan> Alonea: I don't think so - that shouldnt' stop it from working - only make it complain.
<LeeJunFan> sdlnxgk: you don't have your own kernel compiled do you?
<Alonea> LeeJunFan: ok, wait, I checked and it exists, but if I try to open it with a text thing in the terminal it says not found...
<LeeJunFan> Alonea: maybe permissions are messed up somehow in your ~?  'sudo chown -R [username]  /home/[username] ' will fix that
<LeeJunFan> ownership I mean.
<hitmanWilly> sdlnxgk, you can always use ln to create it
<bobleny> Does anyone in here have truecrypt for linux? If so, could you tell me how to create a volume with a password and a keyfile? When I use "truecrypt -c", I go through the prompts just fine, but then it promts me for "Enter keyfile path [finish] :". If I hit enter, it has a fatil error, other wise, it won't stop promptimg me for it. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. I've looked through the man file over and over... Could someone help?
<hitmanWilly> sdlnxgk, /bin/sh is just a link to a cmd shell anyway
<Cosmo_> anyone have a link to the 7.04 desktop torrent ?
<LeeJunFan> hitmanWilly: that could be his problem, maybe it linked to dash and dash isn't installed.
<shawn34> Cosmo_, ubunyu.com
<newuser> hello
<hitmanWilly> LeeJunFan, i always manually link mine to bash anyway
<cobrien> Ok...  I've done the dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<newuser> i am trying to setup uspalsh but with no luck
<cobrien> Now what do I do?   KDE still doesn't offer the option of changing the rez.
<cobrien> The max is still 800
<LeeJunFan> sdlnxgk: /bin/sh links to /bin/dash by default now instead of bash, so if dash is somehow missing or the link didn't get created you may need to make a link for /bin/sh
<loki_> so i upgraded to 7.04 and now i can't get into kde :|
<LeeJunFan> hitmanWilly: me too.
<steve_> bobbleny, I use TrueCrypt extensively.  One problem I should alert you to is that the newest version of Ubuntu (Feisty) has kernel issues with TrueCrypt.  What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<newuser> has anyone setup uspalsh on kubuntu 7.04
<loki_> err kdm or whatever doesn't load after getting 7.04
<Cosmo_> shawn34: duh, don't know why I didn't think to just check that, too easy I guess  =)
<LeeJunFan> loki_: do you get any GUI stuff or just the text console?
<loki_> i get that loading gui
<loki_> and then kicks me to the command line
<Jisao> How to I find the IP address of a URL?
<loki_> right now there's just a blinking cursor
<bobleny> steve_: I am using edgy eft.
<Alonea> LeeJunFan: when I do sudo apt-get update there are some edgy sources mixed in there. could that be it?
<LeeJunFan> loki_: try reconfiguring X with this command 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -p high xserver-xorg'
<loki_> ok
<LeeJunFan> Alonea: I suppose it's possible, but I've never seen that error so I'm not really sure what the cause is of it.
<Alonea> LeeJunFan: How would I stop it from looking at the edgy source its looking at? its not in my sources.list
<newuser> usplash bootsplash anyone ?   i am unable to setup usplash on kubuntu 7.04 , anyone has had luck with it ?
<ubuntu> I'm back and its a no go
<loki_> ok same blinking cursor again
<ubuntu> but at least I did gain a command prompt
<cobrien> LeeJunFan: i did that, but the KDE's max is still 800.
<Alonea> E: Invalid record in the preferences file, no Package header...
<LeeJunFan> Alonea: if they aren't in your sources.list they may be in the sources.d dir?
<bobleny> steve_: would it be possible to speak to on a less busy channel? Say #bob?
<steve_> bobleny, I'm glad to hear you're running Edgy. TrueCrypt will work with Edgy. (Please don't upgrade to Feisty just yet; they are making some adjustments to TrueCrypt to familiarize it with the new kernel.)  Now, as to your problem, let me ask, did you install from a .deb file, or did you compile it yourself?
<maniac> #bob
<ubuntu> typed in kde at the prompt: it tried to load, but kicked me out
<maniac> anyone here know how to install kubuntu on the hard drive WITHOUT messing up the vista boot config?
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu, try startx
<ubuntu> then I typed it again: bad command
<maniac> last time i tried.....it erased it
<LeeJunFan> cobrien: hrm, if you have a look at your xorg.conf again, make sure it still says 1280x1024, kde-guidance will try to autodetect your video hardware and can overwrite your X config - something I don't really agree with, but the aim was to make it so people could swap gfx cards and still have a working X.
<ubuntu> ahhh, ok
<xjkx> you sure that add/remove thing on kubuntu is app-install-data ? i installed it here on debian (using ubuntu source) and there was no binaries ! there is one with binaries, gnome-app-install, but this one surely is not Kde things
<ubuntu> reboot again
<loki_> ok got it working, had to reinstall the nvidia driver
<bobleny> steve_: um... I don't remeber, I belive I belive I downloaded the file from the truecrypt site, and followed a online guide to install it.
<steve_> moving to #bob; see you there in a moment.
<LeeJunFan> loki_: cool - so you're all set now?
<xjkx> could anyone run the add/remove thing and run ps -aux and tell me the exactly name? :D
<xjkx> exact*
<hitmanWilly> xjkx, adept_installer
<xjkx> thanks
<maniac> anyone know about a linux version/thing of .NET?
<maniac> as in if it exists
<maniac> ?
<LeeJunFan> !info mono
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.3.1-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<maniac> what do i use to compile the source?
<LeeJunFan> my brain almost imploded trying to remember the name of that. hehe
<LeeJunFan> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<maniac> i have like 20 projects i wanna port to linux from .NET
<LeeJunFan> oh, to build for .net - I have no idea. Never worked with it - I've been trying to avoid all MS related things for years now.
<cobrien> LeeJunFan: sorry for being dull here..  but how do I open kde-guidance?
<Shaddox> Hi everyone.
<Shaddox> I have a question.
<LeeJunFan> cobrien: you don't really, it's just something that's run during startup, first you want to make sure that's your problem.
<LeeJunFan> cobrien: if you're xorg.conf still has 1280x1024 then that's probably not your problem.
<maniac> "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware" doesn't say anything about compiling Mono
<maniac> :P
<cobrien> LeeJunFan: yeah...  1280x1024 is the only one on my color depth of 24...  24 is set to default.
<Alonea> LeeJunFan: Do you know what preferences file it is talking about?
<phyerboss> AAAARGH!!!
<phyerboss> Im seriously at the end of my rope here withthis network playback
<LeeJunFan> Alonea: sorry - I must have missed something, I didn't see anything about a preferences file.
<Alonea> LeeJunFan: nm, I think I just found it. E: Invalid record in the preferences file, no Package header
<LeeJunFan> cobrien: hrm, this isn't making much sense. Is the 1280x1024 the first one listed (leftmost)? It should start with the one listed to the leftmost.
<phyerboss> all i know is when i for the absolute 1st time installed kubuntu & also pclinux on another occasion, I could stream my movies & mp3's over my network from 1 machine to this
<cobrien> LeeJunFan: yeah... it's the leftmost one..
<phyerboss> now ever since I dropped pclinux and came back to kubuntu, I cannot do it
<cobrien> LeeJunFan: might be that my monitor is set too low?
<phyerboss> amarok & kaffeine both keep telling me i have missing plugins
<Alonea> LeeJunFan: figured it out. pref. file I added was messed up
<phyerboss> yet i dont know what they are
<LeeJunFan> cobrien: could be - depending on the monitor, but normally the PC decides the resolution the monitor is "supposed" to follow. However if the monitor reports to the PC that it can't support X resolution then Xorg won't try to use t.
<phyerboss> i just about installed any and everything marked "network" as far as mp3, avi, mov, mpeg...etc
<cobrien> LeeJunFan: wild...
<LeeJunFan> cobrien: when the monitor is connected it gives the PC a list of resolutions it supports, (if it's vesa compliant - which all new monitors usually are), X should be able to use any of those, but if there's some setting in the monitor that will make it not report that the higher resolutions are available then X won't try to use them.
<RoboSheep> I just tried Beryl and my windows' title bars disappeared.
<renato> is anyone else's browsing experience with Feisty a lil buggy?
<ubuntu> startx took me further
<cobrien> LeeJunFan: looks like dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg without any options is taking me through everything.
<cobrien> we'll see what happens.
<LeeJunFan> RoboSheep: beryl probably crashed, did you install emerald or aquamarine as well?
<ubuntu> but still nothing
<RoboSheep> Emerald
<ubuntu> I am hearing more and more about feisty is 'living up to its name'
<LeeJunFan> RoboSheep: beryl has a habbit of crashing sometimes like that, if you have the beryl-manager running (red diamond icon in your task tray) right click and restart window manager.
<RoboSheep> ok thanks
<sdlnxgk> ok got all booted up on laptop
<sdlnxgk> LeeJunFan: got a new message this time when booting up
<ubuntu> no probs on dapper, till it started getting 'messed with'
<sdlnxgk> Busy box v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-3ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<renato> I have the overall feeling that Feisty is buggy
<cobrien> LeeJunFan: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg without any options is what did it.
<sdlnxgk> "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<ubuntu> thats why Ii'm going to get a fresh install of edgy
<phyerboss> hey LeeJunFan, since we're on the Beryl thing, I have it installed as well. I can use the 3d effects but no window borders...is Aquamarine and emerald all you can use?
<LeeJunFan> cobrien: odd, but good I guess.
<ubuntu> my friends have no probs with it
<LeeJunFan> phyerboss: all I've ever used, I like emerald.
<renato> yeah, I didn't have probs with it as well
<ubuntu> I have dapper, but its too out dated
<renato> but I wanted the new thing
<phyerboss> hmm...let me try that then
<ubuntu> know what you mean
<sdlnxgk> LeeJunFan: how can I  link that like you were saying before??
<renato> it's buggy, and it doesn't have anything new
<ubuntu> I hear that the new suse is nice though
<LeeJunFan> sdlnxgk: well - it dropped you in busybox tells me that initrd didn't finish - what I'd try is booting with init=/bin/bash option, that should get you to a working console where you can make the symlink you need.
<ubuntu> keeping my options open
<renato> I tried suse, and if you ever had edgy, you'll think it's crap
<pdroy> I dont think anything can beat the Ubuntu base
<LeeJunFan> sdlnxgk: so when the grub menu comes up hit e
<Shaddox> Hi everyone.
<ubuntu> oh really?
<renato> the loader screen on suse is cool though
<ubuntu> is edgy that different from dapper?
<LeeJunFan> sdlnxgk: then choose the line with all the kernel options, etc, add init=/bin/bash, hit enter, b to boot, then when it boots do rm -f /bin/sh && ln -s /bin/bash /bin/sh
<renato> edgy is a giant leap from dapper
<ubuntu> wow
<renato> feisty isn't
<sdlnxgk> LeeJunFan: I don't never see the grub option when i'ts loading
<ubuntu> do you use 32 or 64 bit version?
<sdlnxgk> but i'll give a try
<LeeJunFan> no, feisty isn't much diff than edgy on the surface, and most of the core changes (under the hood) aren't very noticeable.
<renato> sdlnxgk: that is probably because you are not dual booting
<LeeJunFan> sdlnxgk: should have a "hit escape for grub menu" or something to that effect.
<LeeJunFan> or that
<sdlnxgk> renato: correct I don't have a dual boot system...
<Shaddox> Hi everyone again ^^
<renato> sdlnxgk:  lucky you, lol
<david_> Hello again... i edited xorg.conf, but it won't let me save it because I'm not the root user.... i'm sure there's a simple way to get around this...
<LeeJunFan> sdlnxgk: it should have the "hit escape" message for 3 or 5 sec before it boots then.
<sdlnxgk> LeeJunFan:  will give that a try  right now then ;)
<hitmanWilly> !sudo | david
<ubotu> david: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Alonea> ok, I installed the XGL, but when I put in beryl in the terminal, it says AIGLX...
<renato> david_: but this time type sudo before everything you did
<sdlnxgk> I have win xp  this  laptop only for my g/f she is a non linux user and needs it for her work at school
<david_> hmm....
<adydas> Whats a good image batch resizeing program
<renato> david_: if you didn't use a terminal you probably tried to write the file with kate or something
<adydas> KDE based
<david_> LOL yeah exactly......
<ubuntu> ok folks, good night
<renato> david_: if you are running kubuntu, you shoul right click on the file, and go to "actions" and then click on "edit as root"
<ubuntu> nice talking to you renato
<ubuntu> later
<sdlnxgk> Night ubuntu
<renato> you too ubuntu
<david_> sweet... edit as root
<renato> there you go david_
<sdlnxgk> I like using kdesu <program_name> to run as root ;)
<david_> ahhh success
<userbn> halo
<renato> nice dave
<sdlnxgk> LeeJunFan: no  good hitting esc only changes from 1 to 0 and still stalls and gives that same message
<userbn> nick ku jadi apaan yha?
<renato> don't forget to tip your waiter
<david_> <hugz> hehe
<renato> not in a gay way, lol
<phyerboss> well, that "borked" bad^^...still getting boderless windows...even worse, now I cant see my kicker menu
<phyerboss> its all blacked out
<phyerboss> but i can rotate and zoom^^
<phyerboss> hahaha
<hitmanWilly> phyerboss, do you use an nvidia card?
<phyerboss> yeah
<renato> I once had dapper installed on my laptop, and decided to try out the suspend mode, and it crashed so badly I had to reinstall the whole os
<hitmanWilly> phyerboss, run sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals in a terminal, then restart x
<phyerboss> its integrated vid(6100-m9)
<renato> since then, I leave everything as it is phyerboss
<phyerboss> problem: I cant see anything in the kicker menu to bring up my terminal
<lnxkde> nice
<hitmanWilly> phyerboss, oh wait, this isn't a beryl issues is it?
<lnxkde> Kubuntu and Ubuntu 7.04 wont boot on my desktop
<lnxkde> :/
<phyerboss> its beryl
<hitmanWilly> phyerboss, ok, that will fix the borderless windows
<hitmanWilly> phyerboss, alt-f2 then type konsole
<Alonea> anyone know anything about beryl? I installed it, but when I put in beryl in the terminal, it says AIGLX, instead of the XGL i installed..
<hitmanWilly> phyerboss, will get you a terminal
<renato> really? does Kubuntu come with beryl?
<phyerboss> hey thanks
<adydas> No renato
<renato> and it works?
<renato> oh, I thought so adydas
<phyerboss> hitmanWilly: no good=\
<phyerboss> restart x
<phyerboss> bash: restart: command not found
<phyerboss> thats what I get when I restart x
<phyerboss> the previous command you told me, went in fine
<phyerboss> it just wont restart the xserver
<xjkx> What mp3 player comes on kubuntu by default?
<renato> amarok
<hitmanWilly> phyerboss, try ctrl-alt-bksp to restart x
<renato> sweet if you ask me xjkx
<Alonea> "Feisty's X.org 7.2 includes AIGLX, and it's enabled by default." is there a way to disable it?
<adydas> renato: do you want kubuntu with Berly
<adydas> renato: do you use Nvida?
<renato> not at all, thak you adydas
<surgy> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<xjkx> renato, sweet, but heard its heavy
<adydas> ah ok, i was going to suggest a cool howto
<adydas> i got beryl going in 5 command line steps
<adydas> with a Nvidia car
<adydas> d
<renato> I bet it's heavy if you install on ubuntu, because it has to install everything that kde has that gnome doesn't xjkx
<xjkx> o.o
<renato> I tried suse with compiz preinstalled, and it just didn't do it for me adydas
<xjkx> renato, do you know which one comes on ubuntu? I am like comparing
<renato> I think amarok is the only thing in K that I am 100% satisfied with
<pdroy> renato: thats not a fair analysis
<pdroy> that are lot of other things
<renato> rhytmbox I believe, xjkx
<phyerboss> uh...guess beryl is out the question for me^^
<xjkx> never heard about rhytmbox :>
<renato> what is pdroy
<renato> ??
<xjkx> renato, you sure its typed right, couldnt find such package
<renato> rhythmbox
<pdroy> There are lot of other things than amarok thats good on K, I have fonund most of the times in my office, to work with many other OS in a network K is the best
<andrewkk> i just slammed my laptop on the desk; how do i run a disk check on the root partition?
<phyerboss> pdroy: what are you using to play music over a network?
<renato> I know things are good pdroy, I'm nothing but a Kub lover, but not everything gives me a 100% satisfaction
<pdroy> phyerboss: sorry didnt have to do that yet
<phyerboss> ok
<pdroy> that you re right, renato; I dont like konq for browsing
<renato> for example, or Kopete
<LeeJunFan> I love konq for browsing - when it works.
<adydas> renato: sweet as, to be fair i installed it and i Never use it.. standard KDE does my needs fine unless im showing off
<adydas> the novety wears right off
<pdroy> am using Kopete now, I used to use Gaim beofre
<pdroy> *before
<renato> exactly adydas, and it wears off quickly
<renato> and you're left with a resource eating monster adydas
<pdroy> I have shifted to G more than 3 times and then after a month I finally end up with K :)
<renato> yeah, pdroy, but if you've used live messenger or yahoo m, neither Kopete or Gaim will be enough
<renato> and that's just because of "being used to" reasons
<pdroy> I actually did not know K when I first started with RH, it used to log in to G and I used to think that was Linux, only almost after a year I knew about different Desktops :)
<LeeJunFan> pdroy: you're lucky, I started before KDE.
<LeeJunFan> pdroy: FVWM and windowmaker were the best available in those days.
<renato> I once tried fluxbox, what the hell is that, I couldn't even get it to start a terminal
<pdroy> :)
<pdroy> I'v tried it too once
<LeeJunFan> I don't miss the days of having to use a text editor to edit the menu's. And it was only within the last year I think that gnome finally got a menu editor.
<renato> My problem is that I'm a Kubuntu preacher, but not a convert
<pdroy> hehehe
<pdroy> I was very cunning in my office, I was incharge of choosing the desktop for my department, so I choose K as standard :)
<renato> and it's because I know the MS Office like the palm of my hand and I never get the same results with openoffice.org, aside of the part where it keeps crashing and it takes a lifetime to start
<pdroy> Even configuring a printer was difficult in G
<pdroy> renato: same here, so I got Crossover Office  and then installed MS office
<LeeJunFan> My local library wanted Linux, so I gave them a 25 workstations netbooting from an NFS server, all kubuntu.
<JackPhil> Hi, it seems apache2 can't stop, and I couldnt upgrade to feisty
<renato> and the other passion I have, is animating and I do it with Flash, and what's available for linux, hasn't gotten there
<_ron> LeeJunFan: Nice!
<_ron> LeeJunFan: Was that difficult to set up?
<LeeJunFan> astonishingly people weren't afraid of it, and there have been very little support issues.
<renato> does MS office work fine for you, pdroy?
<pdroy> It works like a charm
<LeeJunFan> _ron: not once I got unionfs to work on the root fs.
<renato> on linux, because I wine it, but it has too many bugs
<pdroy> OO keeps on crashing all the time for me
<pdroy> Wine was a problem, you should try Cross over office
<renato> I'll look into it
<ozymandias> so, how do we get compiz working in fiesty with kde?
<pdroy> www.codeweavers.com/products
<renato> thanks! pdroy
<pdroy> :)
<LeeJunFan> _ron: unionfs was the hardest part, had to hack up initrd's init script to get it to mount everything right, and learning that the preloading used in ubuntu broke unionfs.
<LeeJunFan> once I turned off preloading it worked great.
<ozymandias> anyone have a link to a guide on getting compiz-kde working?
<renato> the other thing is spss, I need it, and I just find R too complicated to do survey analysis
<_ron> leejunfan: sounds like a pain. So are all the workstations hard drive-less?
<LeeJunFan> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<LeeJunFan> _ron: yeah, HD's are there, but unused.
<LeeJunFan> _ron: well, I take that back, they load the pxe image from the HD's because the stupid bios in the machines had a menu for the netboot which I couldn't get around in bios options, so I had it boot the PXE from the hd.
<ozymandias> i take that as a no....
<LeeJunFan> so I just made a pxe image for the network cards they had and dd'ed it to the first sectors of the HD :)
<renato> ozymandias, that meant, try the beryl option
<numan> today i switch to kde session through session manager and after i applied the updates it ask me to upgrade to kde 7.04 feisty fawn? i want to ask you people that is it the stable release or still testing?
<phyerboss> WOAH!
<renato> or do you really really want compiz?
<_ron> LeeJunFan: That's still sweet.  Do you know if it is possible to dual boot into a network?
<phyerboss> hey! Beryl works now
<renato> stable numan
<ozymandias> i havent really looked into beryl much, but everything i have seen said compiz is much more stable
<achilles> aloha
<renato> stable but sucky, lol numan
<achilles> anyone aware of Amarok problem after new kernel image update
<numan> renato: this means that another testing distribution is released?
<LeeJunFan> _ron: yeah, if you mean have grub load on the local HD, and have the option to boot a local OS or a network one? It's doable.
<achilles> Amarok is hanging and taking hell lot of time to start
<phyerboss> aloha achilles
<achilles> that is after update
<phyerboss> you in Hawaii?
<achilles> hi phyerboss
<achilles> lol no am in India
<renato> no, numan, it's not thesting anymore
<phyerboss> ah
<phyerboss> ok
<achilles> phyerboss: you have any idea baout the prob
<renato> it's 7.04
<surgy> ok heres my problem, im on a live cd which will not install, the cd is broken, i have no os, only one cdrw, and a mounted feisty.iso, i need to install feisty from the iso, i need help
<numan> renato: whats sucky about it? so i stay away from this upgrade?
<achilles> anybody my Amrok is hanging
<phyerboss> no idea
<phyerboss> it plays fine for me
<achilles> it stucks and takes hell lotof time to start
<phyerboss> my only issue is playing files over my network
<achilles> i tried removing as well
<achilles> pdated to 1.4.4 as well
<achilles> but no luck
<renato> well, for me it's the whole browsing experience, it hangs for some reasons with konqueror and for other reasons with firefox
<phyerboss> other than that, everything plays fine
<phyerboss> if the files are locally on the machine
<renato> OO takes like six million years to load
<achilles> it was working good earlier its just recently the moment you change track it hangs
<surgy> anyone?
<achilles> dont really know whats the prob
<numan> renato: even if i amrunning edgy konqueror also dont work fine for me, it takes some time to load the page while firefox or iceweasel is faster
<Kant> hello
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. What's the difference between Amarok and Kaffeine media players?
<achilles> and yeah another issue my superkaramba theme Liquid weather also stopped working
<achilles> just wondering whats happening
<Kant> does anybody get a "grub error 15" after a clean install of kubuntu feisty?
<achilles> Amrok is hanging and Liquid weather stopped working
<Kant> amarok is intended for audio
<Shaddox> Kant: That means the install failed.
<Shaddox> Kant: I had that last night. Just re-boot off of the CD and try the install again.
<renato> I got the grub error 15, but it was not a clean install
<Kant> the question is, where did it fail?
<renato> exactly Shaddox
<Kant> mine WAS a clean install
<Shaddox> Kant: Did your system reach a critical temperature during install?
<Kant> no
<Shaddox> Kant: That's usually 80 degrees celsius.
<numan> so i think new upgrade has some problems (myabe due to instant release) thats why many are looking for help here after upgrade?
<Kant> I can try it again with the air conditioner turned on
<andrea> hello everybody
<andrea> gotta a problem
<Shaddox> Kant: I tried to clean install yesterday and reached a critical temperature, and my system automatically shut down and I got that same error when I tried to boot.
<andrea> i just updated to feisty
<Kant> upgrade or clean install?
<andrea> but as soon as i rebooted the boot stopped to the load of Xorg
<Doctor_Nick> ugghghhg
<andrea> usually only a dpkg-reconfigure was necessary
<andrea> but now nothing :(
<andrea> startx keep failing
<Kant> it's winter here, I don't overclock, and my processor always runs cool
<Kant> tempreture is not the issue here
<Doctor_Nick> after I installed kdemultimedia, kaffeine stopped working properly and vlc doesnt work
<Doctor_Nick> and i cant uninstall it
<Kant> kdemultimedia is a metapackage
<renato> well, reinstalling worked for me, Kant
<andrea> can somebody help me getting back the graphic mode?
<Kant> it basically installs nothing, it's pure dependencies
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<Doctor_Nick> kant: I know
<renato> try the alternate cd
<Kant> I'll try reinstalling... again ~_~
<Shaddox> Can someone tell me the differences between Amarok and Kaffeine?
<Doctor_Nick> amarok is a music player
<Doctor_Nick> kaffeine is a video player
<Kant_brb> amarok is intended putely for audio
<Shaddox> Ah.h.
<renato> although it (kaffeine) does not do a very good job at that
<renato> and what's up with the gnome feel to it
<Shaddox> Amarok it is. ^^
<renato> Amarok rules if you ask me
<Doctor_Nick> Kant: its a problem with xine
<renato> Amarok and K3b are the things on Kub that I'm a 100% happy with
<{GuNNeR}> has anyone tried SongBird?
<renato> not me, no
<Shaddox> I'm a new Kubuntu user
<Shaddox> Under 24 hours ^^
<Shaddox> 48**
<renato> Kubuntu has made me very happy
<pdroy> me too
<{GuNNeR}> yea I just switched to Kubuntu from Gentoo - must say I'm impressed with Kubuntu
<renato> but I haven't fully switched
<Doctor_Nick> video isnt playing correctly anymore :/
<pdroy> renato: so what else are you using ?
<renato> dum dum duuuuum, Windows XPsp2
<renato> :-P
<pdroy> hehehe
<renato> can't leave that bastard
<czer323> XP > Vista? ;)
<{GuNNeR}> hehe I tried a free copy of vista ultimate that microsoft sent to me...had that installed only long enough to download the Kubuntu dvd ;)
<renato> I wouldn't even dare try Vista
<pdroy> I had to use XP blue tooth earlier, but that got into Kubutnu long time back
<andrea> is the wrecking of the X server a common feisty update problem?
<andrea> can somebody give me some help to solve it?
<renato> Feisty is buggy, if you ask me, andy
<andrea> mhh
<Shaddox> Nah
<Shaddox> i installed with no x-server problems
<pdroy> I just installed Feisty, ony 2 hrs old
<renato> well, me too, but from the CD, the update didn't go smoothly
<renato> try downloading the cd, andrea, and install from it
<renato> worked for me
<se7en> i need some help with amarok trancode what lib do i need to make it work
<{GuNNeR}> I tried doing the online update but kept running into problems so I just did a clean install
<Shaddox> Grrrr.
<Shaddox> Kopete has a habit of crashing, too...
<renato> Kopete sucks ass
<Shaddox> I know
<renato> and Gaim too
<Shaddox> But I do tech support and webhosting for people
<Shaddox> I use IM as the main form of tech support, so I need to be on all platforms and such
<renato> I just take my instant messaging needs to windoze and live messenger or yahoo m
<Shaddox> So I kinda like kopete, cause at least it makes everything simple, and even has IRC. ^^
<renato> that is true, Shaddox
<Shaddox> plus managing five different irc/im apps will run my temperature to the critical level X_x
<_ron> renato: what do you recommend then?
<Shaddox> itll run anyone, ^^
<renato> to what?
<_ron> renato: IM
<_ron> renato: Nevermind, I see it now, sorry
<renato> hehe
<renato> sorry
<Kant> Kopete is nice, but last time I used it there was a lot of instability
<renato> Kubuntu preacher but not a convert
<_ron> renato: I like the newest version of Gaim, for both windows and linux.
<Kant> is kopete in feisty more stable than in edgy?
<_ron> Kant: not in my experience.
<Kant> ugh
<Kant> then it's mercury again for the MSNMSG IMing
<vbgunz> KDE 4 won't make it into Gutsy Gibbon right? 7.10? chances are it'll definitely make it into Honey Ham 8.04?
<_ron> Kant: I have had very good experiences with Gaim in the later versions though.
<phyerboss> Kant: as far as i can tell
<Kant> Honey Harm? :P
<phyerboss> kopete seems stable
<{GuNNeR}> never had any issues with kopete
<renato> I would love a version of live messenger or yahoo m for linux, but I know it'll never happen, _ron
<Doctor_Nick> urgh
<vbgunz> Honey Ham > 8.04 :)
<Doctor_Nick> it looks like im going to have to reinstall kubuntu because my codecs are fucked
<_ron> renato: maybe not never, just not until linux has more of a market share.
<Kant> renato: try mercury, it's a very complete MSNmsg clone
<{GuNNeR}> vbgunz: I wouldn't think that KDE 4.0 would be viewed as stable enough to include in 7.10
<renato> really, Kant, for linux?
<_ron> Kant: does it do webcamming, voice, etc/
<Kant> I'd wait for feisty +2 to use KDE4
<Kant> mercury is written in java
<vbgunz> {GuNNeR}: yeah, I don't think so either
<Kant> that means multiplataform
<renato> I have never watched a video on linux
<vbgunz> KDE4 is going to rock, I just know it :P
<czer323> Who cares about stability?  it's all about PLAYING WITH NEW TOYS!
<{GuNNeR}> agreed
<renato> it's just a pain
<Kant> hehehe
<Kant> I just want it to work fine
<Kant> but improivements are welcome
<czer323> k, you can stick with kde3
<czer323> Me?  I"M GOING TO PLAY! ;)
<Kant> when kde4 is stable for desktop, I'll switch
<Doctor_Nick> what i dislike about linux is its very easy to break things because of dependency hell
<Kant> erm... no
<Kant> it's not
<Kant> if you have a stable system it's not
<vbgunz> KDE4 is slated for release at the end of this year, a little bit after 7.10 so by the time it does roll around in 8.04, it should be a little more stable hopefully
<czer323> Doctor_Nick: or how certain programs wont' install without dependancies on other programs, Which means that the other programs whcih rely on those older versions, BREAK!
<czer323> Oh yes, i know.
<Doctor_Nick> after one day xine is no longer working and gstreamer isnt working quite right
<renato> what is so revolutionary about KDE4
<renato> ??
<Doctor_Nick> and synaptic thinks kaffeine is tied directly to kubuntu desktop, so i cant uninstall it
<Kant> it's a complete redesign
<vbgunz> renato: it's in the 4
<renato> hehe
<czer323> Doctor_Nick: you can remove kubuntu-desktop.  Its' just a meta-package.
<Kant> ok, time to see if my modifications worked
<vbgunz> I upgraded to Feisty and it feels faster than Edgy, it feels better, what happened? whats to blame?
<Kant> see ya in a couple of minutes
<Whiz2> what is the command for checking free disk space on /device/hda1 ?
<czer323> df
<Kant> fd -hlx tmpfs
<vbgunz> Whiz2: try this: df -h|grep ^/
<renato> well, I decided to turn this computer into a server to play with forum and wiki and ftp and web applications
<Whiz2> vbgunz: df invalid option -- g
<renato> get me one of those co.nr domain names and toy around
<Shaddox> Hehe
<Shaddox> I gots me 4 .coms :D
<cobrien> Do I need to grab the latest nvidia drivers to use beryl?
<Shaddox> archonstudios.com, cold-forces.com, coldforces.com, and archonhosting.com >:D
<vbgunz> Whiz2: copy and paste, it should work if you have "df"
<renato> how much do you pay for them Shaddox?
<vbgunz> Whiz2: and grep
<cobrien> I can tell already that it chose a nvidia driver "nv" for X
<akrus> .oO Gutsy Repository is already available? :o
<Shaddox> 10$/year, each, through Yahoo smallbusiness
<renato> oh, yeah and you serve from home?
<xjkx> By default, kubuntu comes only with konqueror? :O
<Shaddox> Archon Hosting from home
<renato> yes xjkx
<Shaddox> The rest on Pandela [free webhoster, but has stopped accepting signups] 
<Whiz2> vbgunz: I can't paste. i'm using putty to login. is thatt a pipe, or an L?
<Shaddox> Archon Hosting I bought last week to learn to home-host. ^^
<xjkx> renato, would firefox want me to install gnome-things ?
<vbgunz> Whiz2: a pipe
<renato> they had a fight over logos a while ago and Kubuntu said the hell with them, xjkx
<cobrien> Does Evolution have more interoperability features than Kontact?  I've seen stuff like being able to synchronize with google calendar with Evolution...  is that possible with Kontact?
<renato> no, just sudo apt-get install firefox on a terminal and that's it xjkx
<xjkx> "with them" you mean firefox?
<renato> yeah, the firefox team
<renato> they are very strict with their branding
<vbgunz> I use to dislike installing KDE apps in Gnome because they looked butchered *but* on KDE, Gnome apps look as native as KDE which is pretty sweet... I still wish I could use the KDE dialogs instead of the Gnome ones :(
<xjkx> renato, i am making a description xD I have firefox already :> but i would like to know if firefox would put unwanted libs there, such as gnome things
<renato> nope, xjkx
<xjkx> :o thanks
<ForgeAus> I agree vbgunz for the most part
<ForgeAus> too much linux seems to default to gnome
<Shaddox> Uh, question.
<Shaddox> How do I get MP3 support in Amarok?
<Whiz2> i'm trying to install qpopper on on my linus server using instruction found in thier documentation, but i keep getting an error that says "c compiler can not create executables"
<renato> I think Gnome looks old technology, I know it isn't, but it feels like it
<vbgunz> xjkx: there is no real need in avoiding Gnome applications. Gnome will open up a whole other world of great apps... albeit shi**y dialogs but none-the-less great apps
<Whiz2> i have 120MB free
<xjkx> renato, thats crazy ubuntu comes with firefox and kubuntu doesnt, if they faught, they would have faught in both buntus
<Shaddox> Uh, how do I get MP3 support in Amarok?
<renato> Shaddox: Just try to play an mp3 on Amarok and it'll prompt for the mp3 support install
<vbgunz> Shaddox: are you on Feisty?
<Shaddox> I do, and it stops responding.
<Shaddox> Yeah.
<nightsky> Shaddox install libmad0
<vbgunz> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Shaddox> ok ok hold on ^^
<vbgunz> "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" only works in Feisty
<renato> no, really, it was news for a while xjkx
* vbgunz I think
<Whiz2> can someone help me out here? I can't seem to get QPopper running, so I need to download, and install a decent pop server for my system.
<renato> back then Kubuntu wasn't fully recognized as a canonical son
<Whiz2> note that i'm running dapper
<Kant> hi again
<Kant> didn't work =S
<Kant> whiz2: that explains why you have a working system =P
<ionus> why in wine game run more slowly
<ionus> ?
<Whiz2> Hmm... (noting a comment about feisty being quicker) if i upgrade to feisty will it take up more, or less space on my drive?
<renato> that has something to do with your video card driver ionus
<akrus> Shaddox: libxine-extracodecs
<_ron> whiz2: I am upgrading from dapper right now... they made fun of me. lol
<xjkx> what image editor comes by default on kubuntu?
<vbgunz> I've got to give wine another try... I remember trying to install some old games onto it to keep me from going insane, nothing I installed ever worked with it :(
<Shaddox> I'm installing ubuntu-restricted-extras, it has the mpeg drivers in it, that's what i need
<ionus> renato what?
<Tired_> vbgunz -> yes, it contains the dvd stuff
<Kant> well, feisty is theoretically quicker
<vbgunz> Tired_: really?
<Tired_> better late than never
<Kant> it has a linking method that makes prelink unnescesary
<Tired_> yep
<Kant> it has upstart
<Tired_> just finished installing now
<ionus> but i hawe inslaled video driver
<vbgunz> Tired_: thanks for getting back to me 183Hrs after i asked :P
<renato> well, by default kub installs a generic driver for your card
<Whiz2> Kant yeah, but is it smaller? that's why i think it might be quicker
<Tired_> my pleasure  :)
<ionus> but i hawe inslaled video driver
<renato> oh, don't know then
<Kant> I do not think the difference is very big
<xjkx> renato, do you know what default image editor come on kubuntu? :D
<Kant> I mean, +/- 100MB maybe
<renato> editor, hmm
<vbgunz> xjkx: krita
<renato> hold on
<Kant> kolourpaint_
<ionus> ok
<xjkx> never heard of krita, is it as powerful as gimp?
<vbgunz> xjkx: krita is like illustrator, the gimp is like Photoshop
<renato> well, actually, Kub does not come with krita
* vbgunz I believe
<Whiz2> can someone suggest a pop email server that i can apt-get and run without having to install other stuff? (tried with qpopper, but didn't install right)
<vbgunz> renato: you sure?
<flaccid> !info krita
<ubotu> krita: a pixel-based image manipulation program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 3043 kB, installed size 9412 kB
<vbgunz> renato: they took it out of 7.04?
<renato> I think so, yeah
<vbgunz> oh, I upgraded so still have it from 6.10
<renato> I don't think it came with edgy either
<xjkx> vbgunz, sorry i havent tried illustrator either
<akrus> Gwenview is now by default :)
<ionus> ok
<renato> like, out of the box
<Whiz2> would feisty be smaller than dapper? ;-)
<Kant> gwenview comes with feisty
<renato> gwenview is just a viewer
<vbgunz> renato: I think it came in Edgy
<Kant> I have it here in the livecd
<vbgunz> I don't remember installing it
<akrus> renato: no editor here :o
<kalorin> heh
<akrus> renato: KPaint :D
<renato> ha ha akrus
<kalorin> well the new ATI driver does build packages for Ubuntu/6.10 nicely
<flaccid> the latest gimp has sweet selection tools
<kalorin> now to just install them
<akrus> well actually it's nothing installed by default
<_ron> vbgunz: Is krita vector based?
<vbgunz> _ron: yes
<_ron> vbgunz: I had no idea. lol
<vbgunz> :)
<vbgunz> I believe Fesity doesn't come with OO? I mean I upgraded but don't see koffice at all in here except for karbon14 which I installed a long time ago
<akrus> Whiz2: courier mail server? :D
<akrus> vbgunz: why not?
<Shaddox> Ugh. Amarok still crashed when I tried to play an MP3.
<akrus> OpenOffice is a part of Kubuntu :)
<flaccid> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<vbgunz> akrus: not sure, I don't know for sure. I heard the devs were removing OO in favor of koffice
<renato> Feisty does come with OO vbgunz, except for the database, which is Kexi now
<akrus> Beta was with OOo
<akrus> as well as all alphas
<flaccid> you will always be able to install either
<Whiz2> akrus what is the package name for that?
<vbgunz> ahh
<Shaddox> Ugh, my Amarok is still crashing. X_x
<renato> how do you accept the sun java license agreement when sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<_ron> renato: run it in konsole
<_ron> renato: sorry, misread your question
<akrus> Whiz2: apt-cache search courier :)
<akrus> !courier-imapd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about courier-imapd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<akrus> hmm
<akrus> !courier-pop3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about courier-pop3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Whiz2> akrus you're having me get IMAP?
<flaccid> !find courier-imap
<ubotu> Found: courier-imap, courier-imap-ssl
<flaccid> !info courier-imap
<ubotu> courier-imap: Courier Mail Server - IMAP server. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.1.1.20060828-5ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 566 kB, installed size 1540 kB
<_ron> renato: did you press enter until it asked you for yes or no/
<renato> it got to a screen about accepting sun's license agreement, but I hit enter and it doesn't do anything
<akrus> oh great :)
<flaccid> i do prefer dovecot myself
<akrus> Whiz2: the same for pop :)
<akrus> !courier-pop3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about courier-pop3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<akrus> !courier-pop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about courier-pop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<akrus> :x
<renato> I doesn't ask for "no", it just ask "accept"
<flaccid> akrus: it comes with courier-imap
<akrus> ah, okay
<akrus> in my apt-cache search: courier-pop - Courier Mail Server - POP3 server :)
<Whiz2> akrus try courier-pop
<Whiz2> ok
<flaccid> right
<flaccid> !find courier-pop
<ubotu> Found: courier-pop, courier-pop-ssl
<flaccid> !info courier-pop
<ubotu> courier-pop: Courier Mail Server - POP3 server. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.53.3-5ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 50 kB, installed size 216 kB
<akrus> oh yeah :3
<flaccid> hmm so it is
<Shaddox> Anyone know how to give Amarok MP3 support?
<flaccid> !mp3 > Shaddox
<akrus> Shaddox: libxine-extracodecs
<Whiz2> akrus that is tiny! :-D
<renato> haha, never mind, you actually had to go through all of the agreement to get to the accept thing, lol, _ron
<akrus> Whiz2: sure it is :)
<_ron> renato: XD
<Whiz2> akrus it should work with exim right?
<akrus> Whiz2: likely :)
<Whiz2> akrus ty
<renato> as if anyone actually read agreements!!
<akrus> renato: you're kidding x_X
<_ron> renato: I know! I was frustrated that there wasn't some way to use page down instead of holding enter for eternity.
<renato> ha ha
<renato> yeah
<Whiz2> renato i read them from time to time
<akrus> when it's nothing to do :))
<renato> of course, there's always someone who wants to contradict me
<Whiz2> akrus when i think it might actually mean something lol
<renato> but not actually read agreements, lol
<Tired_> ack!  two more hours installing restriced package and still no mp3 in amarok!
<_ron> Anyone remember the command to see your IP off the top of their head/
<akrus> _ron: ifconfig? o_O
<akrus> which head? :o
<Shaddox> Woooo!
<Whiz2> LOL
<Shaddox> Amarok gets a lot louder then Rhythmbox! :D
<_ron> akrus: whichever head ifconfig came from worked. lol
<akrus> Shaddox: amaroK rulez all the way :)
<_ron> brb
* Shaddox dances around with a flamethrower.
<Tired_> um
<Whiz2> akrus it has web-based admin... but my web server is not in the standard directory... would that be a problem?
<Tired_> why dopes apt-get tell me to rn apt-get --fix-missing, nd then when I run it, there isn't one?
<Shaddox> OMFG.
<renato> when I'm able to watch porn on Kubuntu that will be Windoze last day
<Shaddox> I had no idea Amarok had last.fm too :D
<renato> till then...
<renato> yeah, Amarok rules, I told you
<firecrotch> renato: I hear that mplayer works nicely for porn
<Tired_> Shaddox -> did you get mp3s?
<czer323> kaffiene does too.
<renato> yeah, but not for web porn
<renato> lol
<czer323> yes, for web porn.  Drag and drop baby!
<david_> Ugh.. i'm back.. :)  I managed to get into the KDE control center, but it won't work properly.... So how do I install themes?
<hyper_ch> how can I kill Zombie processes
<renato> and don't be a liar firecrotch "I hear"? Come on!!
<renato> lol
<czer323> I switched to kde for better porn streaming.
<Whiz2> renato you just have to have the right plugins installed for streaming vids
<renato> like what Whiz2?
<akrus> Whiz2: it's another webserver afaik... at another port :)
<firecrotch> renato: I have no need for porn - I've got a girlfriend :P
<Whiz2> renato dunno. guess it depends on the file type you're streaming
<Tired_> wht des 111 COnnection Refused mean when I run apt-get update ?
<akrus> Tired_: this means that connection is refused by server
<renato> the only thing that needs work in Amarok is the "I'm Matthias Ettrich, blah blah blah" that was just conceded of him, lol
<Tired_> why is it refused?
<akrus> Tired_: IP ban or something like this
<akrus> Tired_: try another server
<david_> anyone know about installing pre-made themes?
<Tired_> how do I try another server?  i'm trying the canadian one now
<renato> well, see, that's what I mean Whiz2, with Windows Media Player I just click and voil
<akrus> david_: System Settings -> Look And Feel
<akrus> Tired_: maybe it's overloaded, try us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Tired_> how do I tell it where to go?
<Whiz2> akrus that means i have to install another web server???
<akrus> Whiz2: courier-webadmin is another web-server made especially for courier :)
<akrus> Tired_: okay, open konsole, type in: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<akrus> it will ask for your root password, it's the same as your account password if it's not changed
<Tired_> got it.  edit the conf file?
<akrus> after that replace all the *.archive.ubuntu.com
<Tired_> ok
<akrus> (ca.archive.ubuntu.com?)
<akrus> with us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Tired_> lol, i just needed to knowthe filename  :)
<akrus> oh okay then :)
<akrus> going to drink tea now :P
<renato> I'm on a highway to hell is breaking my speakers. Hooray, mp3's working hee
<renato> Is it already five in London, akrus?
<renato> :-P
<morphius_> When trying to run update-manager using kdesu, I put in my password (yes it is entered correctly) and I get a message saying I incorrectly entered my password. When I then try it again I get a message saying "conversation with su failed". Su and sudo work just fine in the terminal though.
<akrus> renato: 10 AM in Moscow ;P
<renato> heheh
<Tired_> works now, thanks akrus  :)
<Kant> back, again in the livecd -_-
<akrus> Tired_: you're welcome :)
<david_> ok.. it says "click the administrator mode button to allow modificatons."  This is for theme manager... How do I click that button?  I see none... Sorry newbie here
<renato> resize your window
<akrus> renato:
<jbrouhard> Anyone know how to set m3u files to automatically open Amarok ?
<renato> resize your window david_, it's at the bottom
<akrus> lol
<Kant> secondary click on the file, "open with..."
<akrus> and save it :)
<david_> umm.... still not seeing it ....
<Kant> did you know that windows can be resized with alt + right click drag?
<jbrouhard> Well
<Whiz2> akrus following the instructions it gave me, it can't find the webadmin pages when i enter the given url... my web server is not in the standard user directories
<Kant> and dragged with alt + right click drag
<jbrouhard> That doesn't seem to work via Firefox :(
<kalorin> anyone really good with kernel modules?
<renato> open with... will not work, you need to go to right click, then actions, then edit as root!
<morphius_> jbrouhard: You should be able to right click and go to properties. I think the last tab sets the preferences for the default application
<flaccid> kalorin: whats the prb
<akrus> Whiz2: hmm... that's just because of apt.. try looking for it, it should be somewhere :o you can also try searching UbuntuForums
<david_> didn't know...
<kalorin> flaccid: join #kalorin
<flaccid> no
<Kant> here it is, the error!!!
<akrus> kalorin: i'm good at removing them :D
<kalorin> heh
<kalorin> well in /usr/src/
<kalorin> there's a modules directory
<akrus> rm -rf / -ftw
<akrus> :o
<kalorin> and a linux -> linux-headers-2.6.17-11
<Kant> "the test of the file system with type ext2 in partition #4 of SCSI2 (0,0,0) found uncorrected errors
<Kant> "
<kalorin> and a linux-headers-2.6.17-11.generic
<flaccid> akrus: please don't msg that command ever
<kalorin> why generic and regular directories
<Whiz2> akrus i used apt-get install courier-webadmin to get it
<akrus> flaccid: it's not with sudo :)
<akrus> i hope noone is using root account there
<kalorin> and why is the symlink to modules broken in the linux-headers-2.6.17-11 directory?
<david_> it doesn't look like there's an administrator button ... ?
<akrus> Whiz2: man courier-webadmin?
<flaccid> thats no excuse. we have new users here who might just try the command
<akrus> flaccid: okay, sorry, forgot :)
<flaccid> kalorin: i don't know. do you have a problem
<renato> did you try rezizing your window, david_?
<Whiz2> akrus now i have another issue. :-( my pop3 client is already setup to access the server, but it won't take my linux account password
<kalorin> well yeah kind of
<kalorin> upgraded to the latest ATI drivers, but it seems like the kernel modules aren't right
<david_> yes i tried resizing the window... I don't know where to look though.... There is not button as far as I can tell.
<akrus> Whiz2: read the courier docu, it's not your account password
<flaccid> kalorin: which modules. have a look at lsmod
<renato> it's down
<kalorin> I'm in X and it's loaded and seems to be behaving ok but I can't run any of the fglrxinfo type stuff
<akrus> david_: KDM themes?
<flaccid> kalorin: whats the actual error
<kalorin> um..
<david_> yes, kdm themes....  I tried the actual theme editor, but that wouldn't work at all.. buggy
<akrus> :d
<akrus> well i'm experiencing the same issue :D
<renato> david_: it now comes with a slider on the right. What are you complaining about? Slide it down!!
<david_> arrgh.
<kalorin> X Error of failed request: BadMatch ( invalid parameter attributes )
<kalorin> fglrxinfo seems to work ok
<flaccid> kalorin: what outputs that?
<kalorin> it's just odd
<akrus> david_: kdesu systemsettings
<kalorin> fgl_glxgears
<akrus> in K-Menu->Run
<flaccid> kalorin: maybe the error is non destructive
<kalorin> yeah but the monitor&setting applet in the KMenu/System Settings stuff hasn't worked for a while and I think it's related
<kalorin> what's the danger of me dropping a modules directory in there?
<kalorin> and doing a depmod -a
<kalorin> would it pop a gourd and require a livecd reboot to fix?
<Kant> anyone who knows how to fix this? http://xs114.xs.to/xs114/07160/inst_error.png
<ionus> HOW TO MOUNT ISO IMAGE?
<flaccid> kalorin: i don't see what this has to do with kernel modules
<ionus> !ISO
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<akrus> Kant: click ok? o_O
<kalorin> cause there's an fglrx.ko in there that's from 4/8/2007 (about he last time I did a driver update) compared to 4/22/07
<flaccid> and i wouldn't worry about the gui. if you did the binary driver i wouldnt expect frontends to behave correctly at this point
<kalorin> k
<Kant> when I continue I get a grub error after reboot - after a clean install!!!
<akrus> hm
<akrus> fsck /dev/sda
<flaccid> kalorin: im sorry i don't know if i can help. there is lots on google of this error: X Error of failed request: BadMatch ( invalid parameter attributes )  fgl_glxgears
<flaccid> kalorin: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=opera&rls=en&hs=S5U&q=X+Error+of+failed+request%3A+BadMatch+%28+invalid+parameter+attributes+%29++fgl_glxgears&btnG=Search
<kalorin> yeah
<Kant> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# fsck /dev/sda
<Kant> fsck 1.40-WIP (14-Nov-2006)
<Kant> e2fsck 1.40-WIP (14-Nov-2006)
<Kant> Couldn't find ext2 superblock, trying backup blocks...
<Kant> fsck.ext2: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda
<Kant> The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<Kant> filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2
<Kant> filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock
<Kant> is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:
<flaccid> !pastebin > Kant
<Kant> sorry
<Kant> I'll use it from now on
<Kant> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16979/
<Tired_> woohoo!  mp3s work!
<Kant> my guess: the ext2 partition got fucked up by the ext2 windows driver >_<
<Kant> and I don't have another drive for backup
<Whiz2> akrus courier-pop installed courier-base the suite comes with it's own MTA???
<Hail_Spacecake> I need a program
<Hail_Spacecake> that will take a large pdf file
<Shaddox> Uh, question. How do I delete write-protected files in my trash can as root?
<Hail_Spacecake> and break it into several smaller pdf files
<Hail_Spacecake> that are still valid and complete pdfs
<Hail_Spacecake> do you guys know of any?
<flaccid> Kant: pastebin me output of sudo fdisk -l and df -h
<Kant> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16980/
<flaccid> sorry and sudo mount
<flaccid> and /etc/fstab
<Kant> this is the live CD
<Shaddox> Uh, question.
<david_> Hi... I just did a search and apparantly the lack of an "administrator mode" button is a known bug.  They don't know how to fix it though.
<Shaddox> A bunch of files were accidentally deleted from my home folder.
<Shaddox> Er, nevermind.
<flaccid> ok
<david_> So thanks to those trying to help...but I guess it's a prob..... Does anybody here like Fedora Core?  Is it at all usable?
<jbrouhard> Fedora Core sucks
<Kant> flaccid, could you repeat me the command you asked the output of?
<david_> really?  how come jbrouhard?
<jbrouhard> The concept of "Bloatware" comes to mind
<flaccid> Kant: its ok
<drumline_> Anyone know why an NTFS formatted external drive will pop up in KDE, but then fail to automount?    I don't see it in /dev/ also
<david_> Heh.  bloatwawre
<soulrider_> david_:
<drumline_> I see an hdc in /dev/, but there are no partitions on it.
<jbrouhard> drumline_: Could be cause you need to sudo mount it...
<soulrider_> theres somethign you can do
<david_> really soulrider?
<Shaddox> Uh, question everyone.
<soulrider_> david_: press alt + f2 and type "kdesu kcontrol"
<soulrider_> that will runt he control center as root
<Tired_> There's a concept I don't understand.  When I write to a SMB share from Kubuntu, what's actually doing the writing?
<soulrider_> if you do so i dont think youll need the admin button
<Shaddox> Question: How do I open another KDE window in xnest?
<david_> I'll try it.  thanks soulrider....
<soulrider_> Tired_: the host i think
<Shaddox> Is it xnest :1 startkde?
<Tired_> Is t the Kubuntu box, or the Windows box that has the drive?
<soulrider_> Tired_: the windows machine
<flaccid> Kant: try doing sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<Tired_> so I don't need NTFS write drivers to write to NTFS formatted shares?
<jbrouhard> Nope
<david_> konsole gave me Error: bad device
<jbrouhard> Tired_: you only need that if you directly mount a NTFS drive
<soulrider_> david_: ignore all those x server errors
<drumline_> jbrouhard: not in this case...  I run around as 'sudo -i'  :)
<jbrouhard> a shared drive works over a SMB block.
<Tired_> nope, I don't wanna do that, just SMB
<Tired_> so, basically the whole reason I was afraid of Linux was wrong.
<Tired_> lol
* jbrouhard notes he mounts NTFS drives, but I've had little to no problems...
<soulrider_> lol Tired_
<soulrider_> Tired_: LINUX ROCKSSSSSSSS!
<Tired_> i'm noticing that
<drumline_> What's the easy way to get at my SMB shares on this network?
<david_> Hmmm... The thing didn't open at all though....  It just gave me the errors and sat
<soulrider_> Tired_: with time, youll discover new cool things everyday
<flaccid> drumline_: konqueror
<soulrider_> david_: hold on
<Tired_> well today is day one, and i've already found some cool stuff
<soulrider_> david_: didnt open? try again
<david_> yup... tried again
<david_> same errors.. no kcontrol
<Tired_> this is all about learning right now...if I can learn enough to migrate my mission critical stuff, then I'll be set
<flaccid> drumline_: goto smb:/
<soulrider_> Tired_: every day for the first 2 months, i went crazy because i allways found cool new stuff, and after a year, it still happens
<Shaddox> Uh, hello everyone.
<Shaddox> How do I create a user in Konsole?
<soulrider_> Shaddox: adduser
<flaccid> Shaddox: sudo adduser username
<dennister> ubuntu-server is downloading at 140 kb/s :-)
<Tired_> i expect to poop bricks when i get beryl to work
<Shaddox> What are the parameters for adding the users?
<soulrider_> Tired_: LOL
<flaccid> Shaddox: man adduser
<Shaddox> oh here we go, nevermind, ^^] 
<dennister> <------is going to find it hard to wait for upgrading
<soulrider_> Shaddox: you can do "adduser -h" for the help
<Kant> flaccid: I get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16979/
<soulrider_> david_: uhm, restart KDE and try again ?
<dennister> good night all
<soulrider_> david_: youre doing kdesu right? not sudo
<Tired_> gnight denni
<david_> yeah, kdesu
<Shaddox> Okay, uh, question
<flaccid> Kant: thats the same as before. i said /dev/sda1
<Kant> oh
<soulrider_> david_: damn
<david_> the funny thing is that I think I got it working earlier......  But I've encountered a fair share of bugs since installation.
<Shaddox> I want to add a user with name XYZ that can be an admin and everything like the user Kubuntu's installer created, and set it's home directory to /home/XYZ
<soulrider_> david_: thats weird, i tried feisty and it was wonder
<soulrider_> wonderful*
<Shaddox> What would that command be, i can't figure out this man page ^^
<flaccid> Shaddox: man usermod
<soulrider_> david_: is this your first linux distro ?
<Kant> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16982/
<flaccid> Kant: try it on sda4 now
<david_> Well, I started with the gnome version, but went to this one after I didn't like the interface... The gnome one worked perfectly.  This one has given me errors on 2 different installs... (I had to re-install it because stuff stopped working)
<Kant> it says it's clean also
<david_> I did a disc integrity check, but it says it was fine.
<soulrider_> david_: i see, dont get discouraged byt he bugs though, they get fixed quickly usually
<kubuntian> that F****ING kile just deleted my report
<kubuntian> the tex file is empty
<david_> Thanks for the encouragement
<soulrider_> david_: *buntu is GREAT for learning
<kubuntian> and i have only the resulting PDF
<soulrider_> its easy, and the community is great
<kalorin> ok I got it figured out
<flaccid> Kant: then maybe its fine. does it boot?
<Tired_> does Konversation support all the standard IRC commands?
<soulrider_> you wont find that in many distros
<kubuntian> is there a way to convert PDF back to latex?
<kalorin> I had 8.36.5 drivers installed but the 8.35.5 kernel module installed
<david_> will I need to re-install when the bugs get fixed?
<flaccid> Tired_: thats dependant on the IRC server you connect to
<kubuntian> i don't want to rewrite everything...
<flaccid> but yes it does
<kalorin> I knew there was soemthing that wasn't quite right
<Shaddox> Uh, question. What group do I place system administrators in?
<Tired_> like multi-servering and such?
<soulrider_> david_: doing an update will fix it
<Kant> flaccid: no, it doesn't
<flaccid> Shaddox: usually admin and operator
<flaccid> iirc
<akrus> Whiz2: courier-mta is it's own mta :)
<david_> oh ok.. Yay!
<david_> :)
<flaccid> Kant: doesn't what
<soulrider_> david_: kubuntu really is a great distro
<flaccid> Kant: whats the error on boot
<Shaddox> flaccid: I really can't figure this command out...you know the user that the Kubuntu installer creates when installing?
<soulrider_> david_: im not using it anymore, but do you know why im allways here/in the forums? community
<Kant> last time I ried a straight clean install of edgy I got a grub error 15
<Shaddox> flaccid: I want to make a new user with the exact same priveledges, username shaddox, home at /home/shaddox
<Shaddox> flaccid: Can you tell me the command I'd need to type in?
<flaccid> ok
<david_> That's pretty cool, soulrider
<kubuntian> is there a way to convert PDF back to latex?
<drumline_> flaccid: is that something I can setup a quickie icon on my desktop for and have it automagically log in?
<flaccid> kubuntian: please don't repeat
<soulrider_> david_: yeah, everyone will help you here and not call you stupid or a n00b
<Kant> gone to reinstall, will come back with victory or an error message
<david_> a free operating system with a community to boot. :)
<flaccid> Shaddox: usermod -G admin Shaddox
<Shaddox> i want to make a NEW user
<flaccid> drumline_: log in to what?
<Shaddox> i accidentally deleted this user's home folder and want to make a new one with the same privs, and delete this one ^^
<flaccid> Shaddox: we showed you that
<flaccid> Shaddox: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-add-user-to-group/
<flaccid> i believe users and groups is in system settings as well for gui
<Shaddox> i cant start konqueror. :/
<flaccid> why
<Shaddox> I know
<Shaddox> But my X server is screwed
<drumline_> flaccid: my SMB server
<Shaddox> All the applications i try to start say that it cant connect
<Shaddox> This is why I wanted to make a new user in Konsole
<flaccid> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<flaccid> drumline_: you can mount it and create a symlink on the desktop
<flaccid> Shaddox: we have showed you how to do all this. please read what we said
<nbcb> help why do i hit into too many open files in ktorrent?
<drumline_> flaccid: oh...  setup a script to do it?
<flaccid> drumline_: there is a few options
<Shaddox> uh, flaccid: i can't do it under sudo?
<what_if> nbcb: its probably coded into ktorrent, but you can check ulimit on the command line
<Shaddox> it says specify only one name
<flaccid> depends how you wanna do it. you can put it in fstab and just mount /mnt/point or you can use smbmount
<drumline_> flaccid: I'm very new to the GUI side of Linux...   :)   ...what kind of options?    I am familiar with smbmount and symlinks and scripts...   I just don't know the fancy GUI methods.
<flaccid> Shaddox: what command did you try
<Shaddox> flaccid: sudo adduser --group admin shaddox
<flaccid> drumline_: there isn't any fancy gui methods
<drumline_> flaccid: well, I like how KDE can automagically hold my login data in the configs... that's nice.
<flaccid> Shaddox: i usually add them after adduser user so that they still have their own group
<drumline_> I somewhat miss drive letters.  :)
<nbcb> what_if: i already set ulimit -n 999999 , but it still hit that error
<Shaddox> flaccid: so that's adduser shaddox, then usermod shaddox -parameters?
<flaccid> drumline_: i don't see why you would miss drive letters
<nbcb> i'm using ktorrent 2.1.3
<flaccid> Shaddox: i msgd an example and a link to the page above
<Shaddox> okay
<Shaddox> im filling out the stuff
<drumline_> flaccid: they are shortcuts...   it's easy to just click on T when I want to get to some business stuff.
<Shaddox> but what's Room Number?
<what_if> nbcb: its probably coded into ktorrent then, you may try azureus, the ulimit variable has a gui where you can change it
<flaccid> Shaddox: [2007-04-22 16:35]  <flaccid> Shaddox: usermod -G admin Shaddox
<flaccid> Shaddox: those options are optional. just press enter
<Shaddox> i know i know
<nbcb> what_if: ok thx.. azuresus is also a bittorrent client?
<flaccid> i use azureus for bittorrent
<nbcb> !azuresus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about azuresus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !info azureus
<ubotu> azureus: BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0.0repack1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 6922 kB, installed size 7780 kB
<Shaddox> okay, flaccid, thank you
<what_if> nbcb: yes, it may even be in the repositories...
<Shaddox> next question flaccid
<flaccid> np
<Shaddox> how do i disable automatic login
<drumline_> flaccid: i like drive letters because I'm a kool-aid drinker :)
<Shaddox> in Konsole
<what_if> ty ubutu :), lol
<flaccid> automatic login of what?
<Shaddox> when i boot, my KDE auto logins as this user
<flaccid> drumline_: whatever that means
<Shaddox> but im switching users, so i need to turn off automatic login
<flaccid> !find autologin
<ubotu> File autologin found in casper, gdm
<flaccid> that i don't know sorry Shaddox
<Shaddox> >.< damn, okay
<flaccid> im not sure if thats Kubuntu or KDE related
<flaccid> someone here should know or try #kde
<drumline_> flaccid: KDE and Ubuntu have come a long way...  :)  this is cool.
<flaccid> Shaddox: the command groups is good to see what groups you are in
<flaccid> drumline_: yeah i actually think that feisty is more stable than dapper which suprised me
<flaccid> xorg7 is fast
<fiction> does anyone know where the file that has all the startup scripts is located?
<Bennedetto> allo allo everyone
<what_if> fiction: which startup scrips ? main system ?
<flaccid> fiction: startup scripts are located in /etc/init.d ?
<flaccid> or you want rc config?
<Bennedetto> i've got a quick question about kubuntu feisty. I know that you can enable compiz in the settings manager in ubuntu, but is it possible to do the same in kubuntu? if so, how might I go about doing this...
<fiction> what_if: not sure. what i did was, i unchecked some startup scripts and now ubuntu (im usinjg ubuntu, but the people on the channel don't know the solution) won't start
<fiction> flaccid: thanks
<flaccid> fiction: whats the specific problem
<what_if> fiction: do you remember what you turned off ?
<fiction> if i remember correctly: both actions schedulers, bluetooth device management, cpu frequency manager, computer activity logger
<what_if> Bennedetto: yes beryl+kubuntu works, just install beryl-manager and run it
<flaccid> fiction: what about them?
<flaccid> !info rcconf
<ubotu> rcconf: Debian Runlevel configuration tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 112 kB
<drumline_> flaccid: to your knowledge, has anyone ever been arrested or fined for using the restricted codecs for their own use?
<Bennedetto> what_if: i tried beryl, not working for me, but i do know that compiz works
<fiction> flaccid: they have checkboxes next to them. i unchecked the boxes.
<flaccid> rcconf would be handy if you don't want to use the gui for service management
<Bennedetto> what_if: so i need to know how to enable compiz, or if i need to install it
<what_if> Bennedetto: do you have an nvidia board ?
<flaccid> drumline_: no idea
<Bennedetto> what_if: no, its an intel i810
<flaccid> fiction: recheck them?
<what_if> Bennedetto: oh, sry never tried compiz
<fiction> flaccid: ubuntu won't start. im on live cd
<flaccid> why why why
<flaccid> this won't work or this won't start tells us nothing
<what_if> flaccid: chroot your old system and re-enable the services :)
<fiction> it freezes on this line "/etc/rc.local/
<flaccid> what_if: just use rcconf its pretty handy
<fiction> what_if: i don't know how
<what_if> flaccid: lol, wrong nick :P
<flaccid> fiction: pastebin /etc/rc.local please
<ionus> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<fiction> flaccid: exit 0
<flaccid> fiction: ok nothing is in there. need to check logs like /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog to see what is not happening. also see if X is being started and what the problem is there in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<fiction> flaccid: http://paste2.org/p/2661
<what_if> when in doubt, reinstall :)
<fiction> hell no
<fiction> =[
<ionus> !tvtuner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvtuner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ionus> !tv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ionus> how i can to install program for my tv tuner card
<ionus> ?
<flaccid> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<flaccid> !tvtime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvtime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !info tvtime
<ubotu> tvtime: A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-0.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 678 kB, installed size 1932 kB
<flaccid> there is also a HCL somewhere
<ionus> i can instal this from adept instaler
<flaccid> you can install from adept yes
<ionus> ok
<ionus> thx
<ionus> but driver for tv tuner?
<Bennedetto> alright, does anyone know how to enable compiz (not beryl) in kubuntu?
<akrus> Bennedetto: install compiz, not beryl
<akrus> !info compiz-kde
<ubotu> compiz-kde: OpenGL window and compositing manager - KDE window decorator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.3.6-1ubuntu13 (feisty), package size 77 kB, installed size 208 kB
<flaccid> like i said there is a HCL somewhere, don't know where
<Bennedetto> akrus: yes, but is it installed by default?
<flaccid> its optional as it says in universe
<Bennedetto> ok
<aegis042404> Hi, I'm new to irc....just had a few questions about wheather anyone has had any trouble upgrading to fiesty ?
<flaccid> aegis042404: there is always trouble in upgrading
<akrus> aegis042404: no troubles ever :o
<akrus> xD
<madmike> i'v had to reinstall it 5 times
<madmike> but then again I keep breaking it hehe
<aegis042404> or is a clen install recemended ?
<akrus> flaccid: I've upgraded my friend's notebook without any problems :)
<flaccid> aegis042404: i'd do an upgrade then if unsuccessful, reinstall
<aegis042404> the upgrade wizard popped up...and I just say hell with it... and tried....but it didn't complete
<madmike> clean install is always best i thinks
<akrus> just replace sources.list and do the upgrade :dance:
<flaccid> akrus: really. so does that mean it should work for every user in the world on their different hardware and different installed packages?
<aegis042404> yeah...I usually think so....but I've got an awful lot of great stuff installed....
<akrus> flaccid: it means we need base PC which will surely upgrade Kubuntu :D
<akrus> so everyone will have the same PC everywhere
<aegis042404> finally got my box the way I want it...except for a few things.....qdvdauthor for one...
<akrus> !vote AMD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vote amd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> akrus: thats bogus
<flaccid> ah ffs
<flaccid> thats so ignorant
<akrus> ubotu: I just was voting
<flaccid> not to mention unrealistic
<akrus> :)
<akrus> it's like communism :D
<flaccid> its stupid is what it is
<kaizoku> How do I increase the screen resolution.
<flaccid> it pretty much pisses on the open community as well
<akrus> kaizoku: system settings or/and xorg.conf
<kaizoku> I set the new options in xorg.conf, but the resolution hasn't increased.
<akrus> kaizoku: open your systemsettings and try changing it there
<kaizoku> akrus: I did.
<akrus> if you're using nvidia display adapter open nvidia-settings & change it there
<shaddox> Hi everyone. Uh, I am now in my new user, but it says now that there are no mixers. How do I fix this?
<kaizoku> The highest options are the ones from before.
<kaizoku> akrus: It's an ATI.
<akrus> kaizoku: ATI Catalyst Control Center?
<kaizoku> akrus: This is the live CD btw.
<kalorin> flaccid: module assistant was my issue
<kalorin> and it's fixed now
<drumline_> Does the restricted codecs contain support for WMA files?
<flaccid> ok
<shaddox> Uh, I am now in my new user, but it says now that there are no mixers, and there's no sound. How do I fix this?
<akrus> kaizoku: live?!
<kaizoku> akrus: Yes
<flaccid> drumline_: yeah
<akrus> drumline_: mplayer
<flaccid> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kalorin> it had the 8.35.5 kernel module in there, but was running the 8.36.5 drivers
<drumline_> cool...
<drumline_> mplayer is what I need?   Can't use amarok?
<akrus> drumline_: mplayer implements the support for WMA
<akrus> drumline_: while converting/playing/whatever...
<shaddox> I am now in my new user, but it says now that there are no mixers, and there's no sound. How do I fix this?
<drumline_> neat...  that sounds cool.
<Jxjl> Can somebody help me with one problem? I have just installed kubuntu 7,04 and I have some problems with my soundcard. I have two soundcards in my PC. First is integrated VIA 8237, wich is disabled in BIOS. The second is Soundblaster live. Somtimes it works well, but sometimes kubuntu initializes the disabled integrated VIA instead Sound Blaster.
<drumline_> akrus: how about you.  Do you know of anyone that has been thrown in the slammer or fined for using the restricted codecs for their own personal use?
<flaccid> drumline_: which code are you referring to
<akrus> drumline_: i'm in Russia, it's allowed there :)
<what_if> Jxjl: you can put a line in alcs-conf to tell linux what card to use as "Default" hold on and I'll get the info
<akrus> digital media is allowed, even if it has no license
<shaddox> uh, i need help fixing my sound
<akrus> alcs=alsa
<akrus> o_O
<akrus> isn't it?
<drumline_> flaccid: that DeCSS code...   Does Mplayer use anything like that?   I'm just trying to find out if it's legal...
<wolferine> why is it that I can view lns on my FTP but not dirs?
<what_if> Jxjl: in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base put the line: options snd-emu10k1 index=0
<flaccid> drumline_: no idea. but google is a better place to look. this is kubuntu support chan
<what_if> Jxjl: where snd-emu10k1 is _your_ cards driver
<aegis042404> haha...russia might be the only place to put you in prison for copyright violation...or software piracy
<jussi01> hi everyone, whats kubuntu's update manager called? is it update manager as in ubuntu? or something else?
<OxoTnicK> hi. i have a problem. can somebody help?
<flaccid> !adept > jussi01
<aegis042404> what is the problem... ?
<drumline_> flaccid: sure..
<flaccid> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<OxoTnicK> i have no free space left on root but there should be at least 14 gb
<aegis042404> hmmm
<jussi01> flaccid: I know adept is like synaptic, but i mean updates - the autmotic ones...
<flaccid> OxoTnicK: pastebin output of df -h
<aegis042404> clear out /tmp and /var ....
<OxoTnicK> and i'm in recovery mode right now
<aegis042404> maybe....
<flaccid> jussi01: adept_notifier is enabled by default
<flaccid> aegis042404: no don't clean out /var!!
<jussi01> flaccid: ahh, thanks
<aegis042404> no ?
<aegis042404> why not ?
<flaccid> var is not tmp
<what_if> aegis042404: only /var/tmp :)
<flaccid> mail and http can be stored there as well as configuration
<flaccid> see man heir
<OxoTnicK> flaccid, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16984/
<aegis042404> better question might be figuring out how your / is 14 gigs short
<flaccid> OxoTnicK: / is full so need to find what filled it..
<aegis042404> is /home on a seperate partition ?
<OxoTnicK> home not separate.
<flaccid> no its not
<OxoTnicK> sec.  i'm difficult whis english. let me explane better
<aegis042404> are there any files...large files....on /home/whatever you could delete ?
<JakubS_>  /var/cache/apt/archives maybe?
<aegis042404> how about apt-get clean ?
<aegis042404> will that clear some space ?
<OxoTnicK> when i came up in the morning ktorrent told me that there is no free space. i erased 14 gb. and started ktorrent again. 5 mins later it told me that there is no space again. i went to trash, ttied to find the files i deleted and did't find them, but there is no free 14gb also
<Jxjl> what_if: I aded this line to alsa-base. And I see there theese lines: install snd-emu10k1 /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-emu10k1 $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb snd-emu10k1-synth ; } install snd-via82xx /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-via82xx $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb snd-seq ; } Can I delete the second one with disabled card?
<fdoving> OxoTnicK: you can try to run the command 'sync' in konsole.
<OxoTnicK> i'm not looking how to free space but where the space i freed go
<the_hammer> anyone here running 7.04 feisty fawn that can show me their sources.list?
<the_hammer> or send to me?
<what_if> Jxjl: I'd try commenting it out first.... :)
<flaccid> !source-o-matic > the_hammer
<what_if> OxoTnicK: df
<JakubS_> OxoTnicK: if file you deleted was still held open by some app then it won't be really deleted (however you won't be able to see this file) until it is closed
<fdoving> OxoTnicK: if you deleted 14GiB, there is no chance you could have downloaded that much in 5 minutes.
<Jxjl> what_if: I`ll do that then reboot my PC and tell the result.
<aegis042404> think maybe it wasn't really deleted
<JakubS_> this bit me once when i tried to gain some free space by removing mysql log file while mysql was running
<what_if> Jxjl:  k :)
<what_if> the_hammer: http://pastebin.ca/452395
<OxoTnicK> JakubS_, it was large video files and i'm prety sure that no prog used them at that moment
<aegis042404> what is the name of the program that shows disk space used graphicly
<what_if> the_hammer: sources.list :)
<makuseru> is there any program that will save flash objects?
<aegis042404> ktorrent might have been using them
<os2mac> Ok, trying to do a bit for the community. I have already upgraded to Fiesty and I am trying to seed the torrent but I only have the default tracker from Canonical.... is anyone aware of any other trackers I can seed?
<OxoTnicK> fdoving, i know that. i think that they have not deleted properly
<what_if> aegis042404: baobab
<makuseru> is there any program that will save flash objects in a web page?
<fdoving> OxoTnicK: have a look at what jakubs_ told you 1 minute ago.
<aegis042404> I don't think I got mine from canonical...
<the_hammer> ty
<what_if> the_hammer: yw
<puppetmaster> Hi Everyone
<puppetmaster> I have a question about wget
<apus> how do I change what my mouse buttons do for certain programs with no dedicated preferences, like firefox the 2 thumb keys DON"T go forward and back
<puppetmaster> Can I resume download with wget tool?
<xushi> hi all
<xushi> just wanted to congratulate on the new version
<puppetmaster> Can I resume download with wget tool?
<OxoTnicK> sync did't help
<puppetmaster> anyone please
<puppetmaster> Can I resume download with wget tool?
<fdoving> puppetmaster: yes. the -c switch.
<puppetmaster> i'll try
<puppetmaster> thank you
<unix_infidel> can ncftp do scp/sftp?
<OxoTnicK> no one knows?
* what_if while question != answered do ask()
<what_if> arg
<what_if> OxoTnicK: whats the ques ?
<puppetmaster> it worked
<puppetmaster> Than you very much
<puppetmaster> you are the best
<OxoTnicK> what_if, what? didn't understand the last word
<fdoving> unix_infidel: no, ncftp does not support any encryption.
<unix_infidel> fdoving: thanks.
<fdoving> unix_infidel: more info in their faq. http://www.ncftp.com/ncftp/doc/faq.html
<unix_infidel> fdoving: now of a cli client that does?
<unix_infidel> know*
<sonoftheclayr> how do i change the font in console?
<sonoftheclayr> like ctrl + alt + F*
<fdoving> unix_infidel: lftp
<mrdlouisd> what is a good dvd player?
<fdoving> sonoftheclayr: in /etc/default/console-setup
<drumline_> I'm getting an issue where adept is whining about the packaging system database is already being used, but I've already restarted, so it can't possibly be used...   there must be a lockfile I need to remove...  can somebody tell me where it is?
<unix_infidel> i wonder if mc can do ftp
<fdoving> !adeptfix | drumline_
<ubotu> drumline_: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<the_hammer> vlc is a nice player for dvds
<sonoftheclayr> fdoving: ty
<aegis042404> check for adept notifier too
<aegis042404> if it's running it might lock you out
<fdoving> aegis042404: that's what that command does, it checks what application is locking /var/lib/dpkg/lock - then ask if you want to kill it or not. :)
<aegis042404> ahhh
<mrdlouisd> thanks hammer totally spaced vlc was mutli platform
<drumline_> fdoving: nice... that appears to be solving it.  I hope that becomes an automated process in the future.
<insmod> 7.04 just killed my laptop lol
<bobleny> Die laptop die!
<Tired_> is there a web-based, searchable list of package name in kubuntu?
<fdoving> drumline_: we're hoping adept stops crashing in the future too :)
* Tired_ needs a new game.
<fdoving> Tired_: yes, http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Tired_> yay!
<drumline_> fdoving: i guess synaptic is the better of the two
<fdoving> drumline_: it's more mature, yes. adept is not so old software-wise. but it's KDE-ish :)
<drumline_> yeah.  :)
<sonoftheclayr> does anyone here program php-qt?
<ionus> !tvtime
<drumline_> man.. those restricted things don't install cleanly...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvtime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ash-Fox> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Ash-Fox> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Tired_> after my experience tonight with Adept, I'd prefer a graphical border around an aptget window
<Jxjl> what_if: VIA 8237 active again => no sound can you help me, in wich section of /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base should I add the option line?
<fdoving> Tired_: if you don't like adept and can cope with console things, i'd recommend aptitude :)
<Tired_> is aptitude in the default install?
<Tired_> i'm used to emerge
<Tired_> and double-clicking .exe's, of course
<sonoftheclayr> Tired_: yes, it's in there by default
<insmod> has the mouse option/dir changed -- because i have no mouse
<reldruh> does anybody know of an applet for kontact or some way to keep it always running, but in the background. Right now it only checks my mail when I have it open and I'd rather not keep it running all the time.
<what_if> Jxjl: I put mine as the very last line
<Jxjl> what_if: it is the first line
<Tired_> is there an aptitude help file in there?
<Tired_> like "aptitude --help"?
<ultrafuzz> anybody active tonight?
<fdoving> Tired_: just start it, 'aptitude'
<Jxjl> what_if: I`ll make it last
<insmod> Tired_: apt-get is best -- synaptic is best gui one
<Tired_> Ack!  I can't use that!  It has no super Cow powers!
<fdoving> Tired_: then go to help -> usermanual.
<what_if> Jxjl: don't know if that makes a difference, but thats what the howto I used said to do
<ultrafuzz> i just updated and now i cannot access my USB drive, the drive has NTSF filesystem...
<jussi01> can someone tell me how to stop windows bunching up in the notification area?
<jussi01> i mean like grouping all the firefox together...
<blackflag> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> jussi01: right-click on the panel -> configure panel -> taskbar (or similar) -> "Group when..." - dropdown. (translated on the fly, might not be entirely correct)
<jussi01> fdoving: thanks, ill give it a go
<jussi01> fdoving: yeah, thanks sorte
<jussi01> d
<makuseru> is there any program that will download(extract) a flash object form a website?
<fdoving> makuseru: i'd start searching the firefox extensions.
<XVampireX> http://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=katapultbugnz7.png
<XVampireX> Can anyone help me with this?
<makuseru> fdoving: i only found somthing that gets youtube video, that not what i need tho
<fdoving> makuseru: something like this: http://labnol.blogspot.com/2005/11/save-flash-from-firefox-and-ie.html ?
<aegis042404> oh yeah
<aegis042404> a firefox plug in will do it
<Kubuntu> How can I make torrentz faster?
<aegis042404> it's called unplug
<Kubuntu> I downloads at 1-10kbs while kubuntu downloads at 370kbs?
<makuseru> Kububtu: its probably just that torrent
<ultrafuzz> i just updated and now i cannot access my USB drive, the drive has NTSF filesystem...
<what_if> Kubuntu: your router can make a lot of difference also... if doing hundreds of connections
<makuseru> XVampireX: nice background
<XVampireX> makuseru: Yeah but I still need helping with it...
<makuseru> XVampireX: whats your problem? the katapult thing is fuzzy? its always good to SAY what your problem is
<XVampireX> makuseru: You never used katapult?
<XVampireX> The pic is REALLY self explanitory... really...
<premier_> hello, can some one recomend an audio editor for linux?  I tried audactiy, but it was crashy and didn't have the features I wanted.  I also tried ardour, and I couldn't get it to start
<Tired_> is there a fairly clear troubleshooting guide online for Beryl?
<makuseru> XVampireX: no, i dont
<premier_> Tired_: I wish
<Tired_> i wish too  :/
<Tired_> i know that it crashes, but that's about it
<premier_> Tired_: keep pecking at google, eventually you'll find something
<makuseru> XVampireX: and no, its not self explanitory
<XVampireX> makuseru: So you wouldn't know... but yeah, the katapult thing looks fuzzy and it at LEAST had to use fake transparency.
<dek> I am running the Distribution Upgrade and it has just crashed, it had already downloaded everything. Can i recover it?
<XVampireX> Yes it is
<premier_> Tired_: can you say anything else?  Anything at all?  Theres a way to get error messages... /var/log/something
<premier_> try starting beryl-manager in a terminal, and tell me the last line of output after it crashes
<Tired_> see, that's the kind of troubleshooting guide i need.  all i was going on was plain white screen
<premier_> Tired_:
<premier_> Oh, yeah, the white screen of death
<premier_> You can actually rotate the cube while that happens, kinda cool
<premier_> apparently it because beryl can't render textures
<tmbg> Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg/xlibs-dev_7.2-0ubuntu11_all.deb Could not connect to ca.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (206.167.141.10). - connect (111 Connection refused) <--- I keep getting this when trying to do a distribution upgrade.
<premier_> try beryl --use-copy... I think thats the line
<fdoving> tmbg: try another mirror.
<premier_> Tired_: you know you can use ctrl-alt-backspace to kill beryl without restarting you computer, right?  Just making sure you're not restarting every time
<premier_> I've been there
<XVampireX> So can anyone with more brains than muscles solve this?: http://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=katapultbugnz7.png
<Tired_> yes, i know.  beryl-manager has no output at all in a console
<tmbg> fdoving, at the risk of sounding incredibly stupid, how do I do that?
<sonoftheclayr> is anyone in here using kde4?
<fdoving> tmbg: open /etc/apt/sources.list with an text editor, from kde kmenu -> run command 'kdesu -- kate /etc/apt/sources.list' then change ca.archive.ubuntu.com to for example us.archive.ubuntu.com - then fetch list of updates again.
<ubuntu_> I get trown out of my network, and then I can't see it. What should I do??
<tmbg> is canada the default archive? I can't imagine I would pick canada on purpose.
<hyper_ch> how can I find out if my install is still beta or whether it's stable?
<fdoving> hyper_ch: are there any updates left to install?
<premier_> sonoftheclayr: no, but I'm looking forward to the final release... what are you doing with it?
<hyper_ch> fdoving: I haven't had any updates since about april 17
<hyper_ch> fdoving: and I just tend to think there should be something :)
<premier_> I think I found a broken package, should I report it?
<Tired_> well, beryl -use-copy did stuff, but it ran so sluggishly that it made everything unusable
<XVampireX> cowsay moo
<Tired_> what was it using a copy of
<codonil> hyper_ch: do an apt-get update, and if there are no more packages, I think you have the latest stuff
<codonil> stable release, that is
<Hobbsee> premier_: which package is it?
<fdoving> premier_: reporting it would help getting it fixed, bugs.ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> premier_: and it's already released
<hyper_ch> codonil: so there weren't any updates from Beta to Stable... I just altered my sources to not use the swiss mirror but archive.ubuntu.com
<premier_> Hobbsee, I mean the release in fall
<Hobbsee> premier_: ah.  wouldnt bother filing broken deps for gutsy yet - do that after the merges
<codonil> hyper_ch: well, I can't confirm that, I'm still on Edgy :)
<bbm4n> has anyone installed feisty?
<hyper_ch> codonil: :) you are so outdated *g* nope, looks like there weren't any updates from Beta to Stable
<ubuntu_> 79% on installing feisty!
<ubuntu_> 80%
<Tired_> thanks for all the help...my bed is calling me
<ubuntu_> Allready?
<tmbg> I'm at like .1% on installing feisty
<bbm4n> 11:08 am here
<Tired_> dude, it's 1am here, i've been installing and setting up now for 12 hours
<bbm4n> oh
<Tired_> i need a fresh start if i'm going to wrap my brain around this beryl stuff
<Tired_> hmm, wrapping brain around Beryl...new theme?  ;P
<premier_> fdoving: Hobbsee: the package is ardour, a sound editor.  It requires jack to run it, but it does not appear to install it.  Ardour will not run after being installed from apt-get
<bbm4n> dk about beryl in my system config i had some problems..
<bbm4n> and i did a fresh install
<premier_> Is it safe to install kde4 just to look at it?  I won't screw up my kde3 install, will it?
<Hobbsee> premier_: ahh.  check for a bug alraedy
<Aattila> Hi, I installed feisty and since I have only 640x480 screen resolution with vesa driver. I have via vn800 video card and tried via and unichrome driver but do not work. What should I do?
<Hobbsee> premier_: shouldnt do.  it crashes a lot though, as it's only the last snapshot from a couple of months ago
<premier_> Hobbsee: is there anything worth seeing yet?  Anything at all?
<nbcb> how to check if java is installed
<Hobbsee> premier_: some.
<premier_> Hobbsee: has any work been done on plasma yet?
<nbcb> Java Runtime Version
<nbcb> 
<nbcb> 1.6.0
<premier_> Hobbsee: can I just apt-get kde4?
<nbcb> You do NOT have the latest version of Java software.
<Hobbsee> premier_: only after that snapshot was done.  check dot.kde.org for progress
<Hobbsee> premier_: something like that, yes
<premier_> Hobbsee: just to confirm, it won't overwrite any data, or anything?
<nbcb> sorry
<Hobbsee> premier_: no - it writes to ~/.kde4 etc
<nbcb> why when i run azureus i get exec: 40: java: not found
<Hobbsee> !java | nbcb
<ubotu> nbcb: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<nbcb> but i do have java
<premier_> Hobbsee: whats the meta package, do you know?
<premier_> Hobbsee: what's been done so far?
<Hobbsee> premier_: not offhand.  apt-cache search will
<premier_> yeah, theres a lot
<premier_> kde4base - core applications for KDE 4 testing  <- is that it?
<Jxjl> what_if: thank you very much 10 reboots and no problems
<premier_> Hobbsee: what is there to see so far in kde4?
<what_if> Jxjl: np, I had a similar problem :)
<os2mac> is anyone else have a problem with the suspend functions in acpi?
<Hobbsee> premier_: see the stuff on dot.kde.org
<Hobbsee> there's other kde4* packages
<montoya> Hi, in version 7.04 is present (at end of installation) the section "enable 3d desktop effects" ???
<premier_> os2mac: I have a lot of trouble with that.  What graphics card are you using?  What kind of compy is it?
<premier_> montoya: do you know what their talking about?
<os2mac> Dell Inspiron 8600 with a Gforce2 fx5200 card.
<nbcb> hey anyone knows what is that listening tcp incoming port for azureus?
<montoya> mmmmm
<montoya> with ubuntu (not kubuntu)
<montoya> there is a section "enable 3d desktop effects???"
<os2mac> Premier_ looking at the bug reporting for it now....
<montoya> now, in kubuntu?
<montoya> is there?
<geremia> :-)
<premier_> montoya: whats you're question?
<premier_> montoya: Is there a langauge you prefer besides english?  There may be support in your langauge.
<montoya> no problem... I'm stupid with english
<montoya> I don't speak english
<Hobbsee> montoya: the "enable 3d effects is only in ubuntu, not in kubuntu.  however, you can install compiz, or beryl-kde if you wish
<montoya> thanks sarah
<Hobbsee> :)
<os2mac> Premier_: I see a bunch of bugs for similar problems. basically Laptop suspends throws a bunch of USB bus errors and then fails to come out of suspend... I have to reboot to fix it.
<premier_> os2mac, yeah, that sound about right.  Theres some conflct with usb and acpi and graphics cards and wireless adapters... I can't figure it out.  There should never be a situation where a computer can't come out of suspend
<os2mac> premier_: where are the power management controls in settings?
<premier_> os2mac are you using guidance or kpowersave?
<os2mac> premier_ i didn't change anything with the fiesty install so what ever gets used by default.
<llutz> how can i get rid of the standby/hibernate-buttons in kde-logoff screen?
<premier_> llutz: does it matter?
<llutz> premier_: yep
<premier_> wri?
<os2mac> premier_ I had to open kcontrol and found them there....
<premier_> os2mac, yeah, I don't understand why system settings doesn't have some things kcontrol has... whats the point?
<os2mac> not sure why either.... I was just looking at the laptop battery control in Kcontrol. I thought it had a profile whereas you could tell acpi what kind of computer you had and it would configure acpi for you to be compatible.
<os2mac> but it doesn't
<dettoaltrimenti> does anyone here use dcgui?
<icecruncher> how can I decrease the icon size in the task bar?
<premier_> icecruncher: you have to change the size of the entire task bar, or use the quick launcher applet
<premier_> kinda annoying, I know
<icecruncher> premier_: quick launcher applet, you mean what?
<premier_> icecruncher: are you new to linux?
<icecruncher> premier_: kubuntu
<premier_> kde?
<icecruncher> not really
<premier_> okay, its in the "add applet" window
<david_> Hello Night-time linux-ers
<premier_> david_: its not nighttime everywhere
<icecruncher> premier_: thanks a lot
<ubuntu> i need help
<david_> Your're right-- hehe...
<se7en> It's Sunday, April 22, 2007, at 3:55 PM in Asia/Bangkok
<premier_> (as it happens, it 2 am in california, but somewhere its not nighttime)
<premier_> se7en: its like the future
<mrcreativity> im trying to install kubuntu
<se7en> :)
<premier_> mrcreativity: thats half the battle
<mrcreativity> but when i select start or install, the screen gets messed up. i need to start it in safe video mode to reach the live desktop
<premier_> mrcreativity: what kind of video card are you using?
<mrcreativity> nvidia gefore 6600gt
<premier_> hmmm... I don't know enough to help you
<mrcreativity> so anyone?
<david_> Nvidia is a pain in the ass.  I've been trying to get a driver working for hours
<icecruncher> premier_: what about the actual applications? running in the system tray?
<mrcreativity> it works fine on my laptop with a 6800 \
<premier_> david_: really?  I have ati... I willing to bet its worse
<mrcreativity> \does anyone here know enough u healp me
<david_> lol premier
<premier_> prove ati is not worse! prove it!
<mrcreativity> ok...at least tell me this, how do i setup the driver after i install kubuntu?
<premier_> icecruncher: no idea
<david_> heh... given the huge difficulties it caused the ubuntu team-- Yeah ATI is worse I bet hehe
<premier_> mrcreativity: there may be tutorials online
<premier_> david_: how bad is nVidia?  I'm building my own compy this summer, so I want to know how I can avoid capatability issues?
<mrcreativity> whats this wallet thing thtat keep poppoing up
<david_> Nvidia is fine. :)  I'm just annoyed because I'm new to Linux and thing things should work out of the box. :)  I'm no expert, sorry.
<david_> right now I'm actually struggling to figure out how to run my graphics installer as "root"
<premier_> mrcreativity: the kde wallet manages passwords and protected information.  You can set it up so you have a single system wide password rather than many
<os2mac> !kwallet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwallet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mrcreativity> but does it have to ask me the password everytime i boot up
<os2mac> mrcreativity: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdeutils/kwallet/index.html
<icecruncher> premier_: best solution, set taskbar to large. lol
<premier_> mrcreativity: what program is accesing the wallet?
<premier_> it should say
<david_> quick question:  I'm typing sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run ... and then it errors and says I need to be in root
<david_> should I do sudo instead?
<david_> I'm new sorry.
<mrcreativity> david_: did u try sudo?
<david_> well sudo says command not found right now... I'll try again hoping I mistyped...
<icecruncher> anybody know how to decrease the size of desktop icons?
<pharsalus> I am having problems with powering off my desktop pc. I am using Kubuntu 7.04 and it shuts down Kubuntu then hangs, no power off. Has anyone experianced similar issues and can help resolve?
<premier_> hey, anyone who's used kde4... I'm running it right now... whats there to see?
<pharsalus> I think the all knowing ones are still in bed. :)
<david_> heh
<david_> Does anybody here know how to enter "root" in Konsole?
<flaccid> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<david_> really?
<david_> one sec
<premier_> david: you can go to one of the menus and the should have thing that says, "open root session
<premier_> "
<david_> ok...I'll check that too
<david_> oMG that worked
<david_> yesss!
<steffen> Hi, i can't find how to enable Compiz in Kubuntu. Anyone an idea?
<flaccid> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<pharsalus> Kubuntu 7.04 user, system not powering off on shutdown. Anybody can assist/discuss?
<bbm4n> have the same problem
<bbm4n> it happens at 10%
<bbm4n> and it mostly happens when i close the laptop lid after i have pressed shutdown
<steffen> flaccid: What you want to tell me with this?
<flaccid> steffen: i do not understand
<bbm4n> @ pharsalus these i said before..
<jermain> hi all
<jermain> i have a problem:
<jermain> my comp knows my ext. hd is there
<flaccid> we all have problems
<jermain> :)
<jermain> mine > yours
<jermain> :p
<steffen> flaccid: everytime soneone asks a question like help me with blahblah. someone types !blahblah as if all people with questions are dumb. Last time i tried to ask in IRC
<david_> arrgh.... Okay I got a Konsole program to run and give me an error as my user, but in root, it says access denied.  How do I install something from Konsole?
<RandomLuser> Don't get me started about problems.
<RandomLuser> lol
<david_> heh
<flaccid> steffen: i still dont understand. read the compiz how to.
<jermain> davind: sudo rm <filename>
<david_> ok... one second... I'll try sudo rm jermain
<Hobbsee> steffen: it's not that - it's that it's been asked before, and people have put all the documentation for it in one place
<flaccid> !apt-get > david_
<icecruncher> ugh, just had a horror experience, kwin crahed and i had a wierd desktop menu. nasty
<Zeddy> anyone seen an error  like this before (google isnt helping me :( )
<Zeddy> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 1:
<Zeddy>  EOF after field name `'
<premier_> I know that this is a loaded question, but how much does stuff "just work" in debian compared to ubuntu
<david_> lol... I was wondering that
<flaccid> thats a stupid question
<premier_> flaccid: thanks
<flaccid> and one that can't really be answered
<pharsalus> It works if you are prepared to make it work... It's a challenge, a test of your abilities. :)
<premier_> well, I'm starting to get tired of the frustrations of things not just working in linux, and I'm wondering if a different distro would help
<what_if> premier_: what does not work ?
<flaccid> i think you need more experience, premier_
<RandomLuser> IMHO, (k|x)ubuntu is more polished from an end user perspective, debian still remains a high quality distribution, but it also remains geared for more technical users
<premier_> what_if: different things at different times... right know open office won't start because of a driver conflict with my fglrx ati drivers
<flaccid> ubuntu uses debian packages
<RandomLuser> Propriatary software and drivers are always going to be a source of problems.
<flaccid> all distros have bugs and/or issues. this is a fact
<premier_> RandomLuser: well, theres some other stuff too, let me think of something
<what_if> premier_: I've heard horror stories about fglrx...
<flaccid> i've used many linux distros and operating systems. problems on all. never a smooth run
<premier_> what_if: it deserves horror storys
<flaccid> sometimes the problem is not the driver. the problem is the user
<premier_> I can't use the terminal windows, I can't suspend or hibernate
<RandomLuser> If at all possible, you want to be using the xorg drivers and not the propriatary ones.
<what_if> premier_: sounds like you need to upgrade / reinstall :)
<flaccid> premier_: you might need to config acpi or apm
<premier_> flaccid: in order to fix it, I was told to move over a particular OpenGL driver, but it didn't work
<premier_> flaccid: how do I config acpi?
<premier_> what_if: I upgraded to feisty last week
<vbgunz> I've upgraded to Feisty and KNetworkManager just sits in the tray not looking for anything... I have no idea what to do with it... how do I get it to work with my wireless card/.
<flaccid> premier_: lots of things don't work. you need to persist.
<flaccid> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !find acpi
<ubotu> Found: acpi, acpi-support, acpid, acpidump, acpitool (and 4 others)
<flaccid> !info acpid
<ubotu> acpid: Utilities for using ACPI power management. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.4-5ubuntu6 (feisty), package size 27 kB, installed size 176 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<flaccid> acpi setup will be in the forums, wiki or google somewhere
<flaccid> i think you just install then you can config it in kcontrol or system settings
<david_> Okay... another easy question for an expert.... How do you access user files from the root shell?
<vbgunz> david_: just do it
<flaccid> david_: cd /home/user
<david_> thanks
<flaccid> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<flaccid> some basics^^
<vbgunz> !knetworkmanager > vbgunz
<david_> good link
<premier_> btw, do any of you have opinions on amd vs intel?  I want to go for a amd64 bit for my new compy, but my freinds are trying to steer me to a "faster" intel.  I don't think they know much about amd
<flaccid> either is fine
<vbgunz> premier_: why 64?
<premier_> because its awesome
<flaccid> amd64 won't have as much support
<premier_> as intel64 or as 32 bit
<vbgunz> just curious
<flaccid> as 32
<premier_> vbgunz: I don't know, something about the future
<JohnFlux> premier_: how much money do you want to spend?
<JohnFlux> premier_: it's kinda hard to call at the moment
<flaccid> by the time 64bit as equal support, you;ll probably want to buy a new 64bih processor
<JohnFlux> premier_: at this very second, amd is the best buy for a certain amount of money
<premier_> flaccid: I hear I can run a 32 bit OS in emulation mode and its fine.  I might dual boot an 64 bit OS and a 32 bit OS
<RandomLuser> I'd look heavily at virtualization support as a factor.
<JohnFlux> premier_: but tomorrow intel is dropping their prices
<premier_> JohnFlux: I can spend quite a bit
<premier_> tommarow?
<premier_> RandomLuser: virtualization support?
<JohnFlux> premier_: iirc
<JohnFlux> premier_: you've chosen the right time to buy :-)
<david_> New error: What process do I kill to stop using an "x-server" temporarily?
<premier_> iirc?
<RandomLuser> premier_: intel's VT or AMD's pacifica
<JohnFlux> iirc = if I remember correctly
<salaah> alright...i have kubuntu up and running. can someone tell me how i can edit the bootloader
<premier_> david_: the xserver is not something you what to kill
<vbgunz> david_: /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<premier_> usually
<JohnFlux> premier_: new chips support VT.  it means you can run windows and linux at the same time
<david_> ok....
<premier_> JohnFlux: how does that work?
<vbgunz> david then use /etc/init.d/kdm start when you want it back
<premier_> (and why is that possible?)
<premier_> JohnFlux: anyway, I'll be buying this summer, not right away
<vbgunz> JohnFlux: whats the command to find out if my chip supports VT?
<salaah> anyone?
<premier_> probably may or june
<vbgunz> salaah: not sure what you mean :(
<RandomLuser> premier_: hardware virtualization means you can run several operating systems at once without the overhead of an emulation or software virtualization layer, or with greatly reduced overhead.
<JohnFlux> vbgunz: cat /proc/cpuinfo     i think, and look for vt
<salaah> i want to edit the boot loader to change the order
<JohnFlux> vbgunz: under flags
<JohnFlux> RandomLuser: um
<premier_> salaah: are you using grub?  theres a config file in /boot/grub, iirc
<flaccid> salaah: order of what?
<salaah> yeah,
<JohnFlux> RandomLuser: i know what you're saying, but if the OS supports it, it's best to use software virtualization
<salaah> im using grub....how do i edit menu.lst
<vbgunz> salaah: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<JohnFlux> RandomLuser: it's just that, of course, windows doesn't support it
<vbgunz> salaah: you need to be sudo
<salaah> oh...
<flaccid> salaah: with a text editor like kate or nano
<salaah> but it wont let me save.,..i tried that already
<salaah> im a sudo, i just installed it
<premier_> RandomLuser: how does that work to the luser? ;)  I mean, do you switch back and forth, or do the divy up the screen?  Or does on run in a window of the other?
<JohnFlux> premier_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xen
<bbm4n> flaccid: or vi
<premier_> salaah: go sudo kwrite /boot/grub/menu.lst
<vbgunz> salaah: how you editing? in console or with an editor like kate?
<flaccid> bbm4n: or any of the 104839809 text editors available in the world
<salaah> editor
<JohnFlux> premier_: I've only done it with linux, freebsd  etc
<salaah> let me try the terminal now
<flaccid> salaah: what command were you using?
<vbgunz> salaah: it should let you save if you opened it as sudo
<JohnFlux> premier_: but there I booted into linux, then you use vnc to see the other OSes
<salaah> i tried that, i get some sort of error
<david_> Hi... Lol I appreciate the person who told me how, but I guess I crashed my computer... LOL
<JohnFlux> premier_: see the screenshot on the wikipedia link i gave
<salaah> a long eror msg
<premier_> JohnFlux
<premier_> that sounds kinda cool... does windows get its own partition?  How does it handle device access?
<flaccid> we can't sense what the error message is
<flaccid> we have to be shown what the error is
<salaah> its looooooooooooooooong
<JohnFlux> premier_: all device access goes through 'xen'  which is a tiny OS that boots first
<flaccid> !pastebin > salaah
<JohnFlux> premier_: so  linux and windows are both guests inside xen
<salaah> ok...
<premier_> JohnFlux: cool. Does amd or intel have better VT support?
<vbgunz> JohnFlux: I tried "cat /proc/cpuinfo" I don't see VT or anything like it, I guess I am assed out :(
<JohnFlux> premier_: it's the same
<JohnFlux> vbgunz: intel or amd?
<premier_> JohnFlux: so what about Intel vs AMD?  Am I completely nuts to want an amd proccessor?
<vbgunz> intel pentium 4 about 2 years old
<vbgunz> I use VirtualBox and Windows runs great
<JohnFlux> premier_: there's not much difference in it
<vbgunz> but I bet if I supported VT it would probably rock
<JohnFlux> premier_: at the moment I'd say chose amd because I don't want them to go bankrupt :-D
<bbm4n> interl p4 was a failure imo it had the crappiest pipeline ever
<salaah> flaccid: i using pastebin...please wait
<MementoMori> ciao a tutti
<JohnFlux> vbgunz: egrep -e 'vmx|svm' /proc/cpuinfo
<JohnFlux> vbgunz: try that
<vbgunz> nope, nothing, I am truly and officially assed out huh :/
<vbgunz> heh
<JohnFlux> vbgunz: yeah
<MementoMori> ho un grosso problema col mio hard disk... sembra che non voglia abilitare il dma...
<premier_> JohnFlux: I saw that you can get two amd dual core processors to run in parrallel with  a special motherboard... is there good linux support for that kinda thing?
<salaah> damn...pastebin isnt working for some reason
<JohnFlux> premier_: yep, pretty good support
<david_> gnite beautiful and helpful people... :)
<vbgunz> david_: gnight!
<JohnFlux> premier_: linux supports several hundred cpus :-)
<MementoMori> ops... I forgot here is an english chan ;)
<premier_> MementoMori: ?
<JohnFlux> MementoMori: you have big problems with hard disk, it doesn't have dma    or somethign? :)
<MementoMori> I'm in trouble with my hd... It seems it's impossibile to turn dma on...
<JohnFlux> MementoMori: haha, cool.  and I don't even know what language that is
<MementoMori> writing hdparm -d 1 /dev/sda return with an erros
<MementoMori> HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<MementoMori> mmm
<MementoMori> but I'm sure it is dma capable
<MementoMori> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<MementoMori> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16997/
<MementoMori> would you please take a look to my oaste?
<MementoMori> s/oaste/paste
<bu2> anyone know about an feisty upgrade error with "/bin/sh: can't acess tty; job control turned off (initramfs)"
<vbgunz> anyone know why Thunderbird 2 didn't make it into Fesity?
<vbgunz> s/Fesity/Feisty
<RandomLuser> vbgunz: it released same day as Feisty IIRC
<vbgunz> oh
<MidMark> hi
<MementoMori> hi
<ubuntu> is peers people that downloads from me?
<ubuntu> on torrent what is peers?
<RandomLuser> no possible way for it to make it in, freeze takes a while...
<MidMark> is there a bug report for the problem that in Feisty I cannot install more than 1 debian package with right click?
<vbgunz> anyone know how to configure KnetworkManager to actually work? it's just sitting in my tray taking up space :(
<MementoMori> so... no news from the hdpart problem?
<premier_> ubuntu: I think you're sharing back and forth with peers... don't really know
<MementoMori> vbgunz: I had no problem with knetworkmanager... It simply works
<vbgunz> it's just sitting in my tray :(
<salaah> i cant figure this out...
<salaah> i really need help
<vbgunz> It don't show any networks or anything :(
<premier_> thats weird.... I keep trying to update, but it keeps saying "there was an error fetching updates"
<MementoMori> vbgunz: do you want it to discover wl networks?
<salaah> i'm trying to eidt menu.lst but i keep getting some error msg
<MementoMori> vbgunz: or wired networks?
<premier_> I added a new repo... thats prolly it
<vbgunz> MementoMori: yeah, sure :)
<vbgunz> wireless
<flaccid> salaah: what is the error
<MementoMori> ok... is your wl cards correctly recognized and working?
<vbgunz> salaah: try www.dpaste.com if the other pastebin is not working
<premier_> nope, not it
<flaccid> what is the command you are using salaah. we asked this already
<vbgunz> MementoMori: yes, I am connected through my wireless now
<salaah> sudo kwrite /boot/grub/menu.lst
<vbgunz> salaah: do you get the editor?
<vbgunz> does it come up?
<salaah> no...
<salaah> no
<vbgunz> oh ok
<MementoMori> but knm doesnt show anything... Am I right?
<flaccid> don't use sudo for X apps salahh
<vbgunz> try sudo vim /boot/grub/menu.lst
<flaccid> use kdesu /boot/grub/menu.lst and ensure root is enabled
<vbgunz> MementoMori: no, it doesn't show anything and I know I have several routers in my vicinity including mine
<salaah> http://dpaste.com/8861/
<MementoMori> maybe they arent broadcasting their sid......
<flaccid> !baddevice > salaah
<vbgunz> salaah: those errors are due to some configs in your xorg.conf
<flaccid> that is normal and non-destructive
<salaah> oh...and what should i do
<Last_Hero> I accidently downloaded some GNOME desktop things (icon packs and stuff), would I use "sudo purge gnome" to remove them?
<vbgunz> salaah: they're basically harmless
<flaccid> salaah: nothing.
<salaah> cool.
<MementoMori> so...... I think no one read my hdpart paste :(
<premier_> JohnFlux: would it be worth it (it being $400) to run two dual core AMD64's in parallel?  How does that compare to a single dual core AMD64, or a quad core intel, would you guess?
<flaccid> MementoMori: people probably did. if someone can help they will.
<vbgunz> salaah: open up that file you want to edit like so: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MementoMori> flaccid: I think you are right :D
<salaah> i think its done...
<MementoMori> i'll move to #linux
<salaah> i tried the command again and the error msg came up and the editor opened
<vbgunz> salaah: once you have the file open, nano is really easy to use... just pay attention to the lower part of the window, those commands listed you'll need to be aware of in order to successfully save your changes
<vbgunz> salaah: I can tell you how to get rid of those errors but first you'll need to successfully open/edit a file as root
<salaah> yeah, its done. now i need to reboot and see if it works
<salaah> oh...
<salaah> wait...let me install drivers for me graphic card so that i can increase the screen res
<salaah> vbgunz: u have a clue as to how i can install nvidia drivers?
<flaccid> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<premier_> has anyone here ever used snes9x?
<vbgunz> salaah: backup and edit this file: /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look for 3 particular 'Section "InputDevice"' sections... the identifiers to those sections in which you might be able to safely remove in which some or all are causing the errors are: stylus, eraser and cursor... don't just remove them, comment them out, you might need them later.
<salaah> when u say comment them out u mean add * right?
<vbgunz> salaah: oh forgot to mention, in this part of xorg.conf 'Section "ServerLayout"' you need to also comment out stylus, eraser and cursor, save your file and restart x
<flaccid> !baddevice
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168 then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<flaccid> #
<vbgunz> salaah: no, #
<salaah> oh yeah
<salaah> give me a moment
<salaah> done...now i reboot my computer?
<vbgunz> salaah: that link flaccid raised is a good bookmark
<vbgunz> salaah: no don't reboot, never reboot, Linux knows-all and does-all... trust us, it works... or you can just reboot :)
<salaah> yeah, but the links helps with ubuntu, cant see a thing about kubuntu 7.04
<salaah> so...if i dont reboot, how do i restart x?
<flaccid> its the same in this case
<vbgunz> salaah: it's neutral, don't sweat it
<salaah> yeah? but there is no restricted drivres section
<flaccid> salaah: full restart of X, safe is log out to kdm login screen the select restart X from drop down
<flaccid> the=then
<vbgunz> salaah: it has to reboot and if not, all you really need to know is how to edit from the terminal to save your ass, sudo nano OR vim to re-edit in terminal
<salaah> let me try
<salaah> brb
<salaah> waoh...
<vbgunz> flaccid: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace isn't the same?
<flaccid> vbgunz: no that sends kill signals
<tmbg> well if he wants to run a new kernel he may want to reboot....
<tmbg> ctrl+alt+bs isn't graceful.
<flaccid> he asked how to restart X
<flaccid> yep
<vbgunz> flaccid: ahh, you're absolutely right
<flaccid> just like tmbg says. its for emergencies when you can't logout of kde
<vbgunz> both restart X just one kills it and everything else right?
<neongrau> my "adept manager" refuses to install anything :(
<tmbg> yes. it's the big fat freaking hammer version
<flaccid> vbgunz: you want to close your kde session before restarting X, thus the logout
<vbgunz> sometimes I log out and then at the logout screen do the c+a+b thing to restart X, this is cool or no?
<flaccid> vbgunz: its ok because you havnt got a kde session and apps open - not logged in
<vbgunz> I would imagine nothing wrong with that but I like surprises :)
<tmbg> on feisty now. it seems to have b0rken flash :/
<vbgunz> yeah, sometimes I do that :)
<vbgunz> tmbg: really?
<flaccid> if you are fixing a xorg.conf remotely its good to just restart kdm service after you save a new xorg.conf to test it
<vbgunz> I saw something with flash earlier
<flaccid> then you can check the log
<vbgunz> I admit, I have to learn my logs
<neongrau> can someone help me fixing the package manager?
<ionus> why the win32 game are not run well with wine
<neongrau> i just installed kubuntu a few hours ago and "adept" already died :(
<flaccid> neongrau: whats the error
<ionus> it is more slowly
<flaccid> try using apt-get in konsole under sudo to find problem
<vbgunz> flaccid: it looks like all my logs are in /var/log is this true?
<ubuntu__> neongrau: my condolances i suggest using windows a proprietary os
<flaccid> vbgunz: usually
<ubuntu__> you can get the stripped down version for $3 bucks now
<vbgunz> I have others in my home dir but most are in /var/log
<ubuntu__> and it plays the most wonderfull games
<neongrau> flaccid: i h ave the german error only, s.th. about changes can't be written because of problems while downloading
<ionus> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<vbgunz> ubuntu__: why you trying to hex neongrau?
<ionus> !siemens
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about siemens - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> neongrau: please pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade in konsole. i'll read the german
<neongrau> vbgunz: i already ignored that kiddie
<madmike> time for me to get more ram and a new graphics card
<vbgunz> gnight fellas!
<neongrau> flaccid:  sudo apt-get update seemed to ran without error
<ubuntu__> neongrau: my condolances i suggest using windows a proprietary os
<flaccid> neongrau: what are you trying to do. install something or update?
<neongrau> flaccid: last time it was trying to install some sun java bs
<flaccid> neongrau: install it via cli with apt-get install packagename and pastebin the error if there is one
<neongrau> flaccid: hmm  "sudo apt-get upgrade" really complains about "sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre"
<flaccid> pastebin it
<neongrau> flaccid: i'm follwoing some weird ncurses dialog on konsole to accept some sun license crap :S
<flaccid> yep you have to do that
<flaccid> because its non free
<flaccid> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<neongrau> i haven't mentioned today that i hate java ...grrr...
<flaccid> haha
<Last_Hero> I love Java :P
<RawSewage> how do you turn on video preview in Feisty
<ubuntu> Hellu Guys. Could someone tell me where I can activate the 3D things in Kubuntu 7.04 ?
<neongrau> flaccid: yay, that manual "upgrade" on the konsole fixed it. thanks alot!
<aleksanteri> ubuntu: join #ubuntu-effects
<RawSewage> !video preview
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video preview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> np neongrau
<RawSewage> how do you turn on video preview in Feisty
<_4strO> viedeo preview ?
<RawSewage> yeah, icons
<RawSewage> video thumbnails
<_4strO> ha ok
<ForgeAus> hey all
<ForgeAus> um how do I change the type flag of a partition?
<ForgeAus> without reformatting it?
<freqmod> Hello, does anybody know how to do a kubuntu netinstall, I have managed to boot the ubuntu netinstaller, but I can't find the kubuntu netinstall image.
<ForgeAus> qtparted/gparted let you reformat as a diff type, but not to change an existing type flag
<ForgeAus> (currently its unknown)
<ForgeAus> so I can't even convertfs not that I want to change the data on the drive anyway
<neongrau> is there a way to get thunderbird 2 with adept or should i install that manually with the official package from mozilla.org ?
<_4strO> RawSewage: options of konqueror
<flaccid> ForgeAus: fdisk
<evissecx> Wich messenger clients is there that supports send and recieve webcam?
<ForgeAus> flaccid can yout alk me through it?
<flaccid> evissecx: kopete does
<flaccid> um
<flaccid> let me see
<adz21c> Hi, I can't seem to get my logitech quickcam pro 4000 working under kopete, gqcam works, amsn works, mplayer can view it, but not kopete, anyone have any suggestions?
<evissecx> mm, kopete, but it doesnt wotk well since uppgrade to feisty
<evissecx> wrok
<RawSewage> _4strO, seems to me I had to add something .  ALSA or something?
<evissecx> work!
<tony__> Neongrau: I manually installed from mozilla.org
<_4strO> RawSewage: preview and meta informations (didn't know if ot's the exact words, i have the fr version)
<flaccid> ForgeAus: sudo fdisk /dev/hdb1 or whatever
<flaccid> then m to see commands
<_4strO> RawSewage: perhaps but i didn' put anything special to have it :p
<_4strO> RawSewage: you're on kubuntu ?
<RawSewage> _4strO, ok, thx.  I'll check that out
<RawSewage> yes
<_4strO> RawSewage: you can read video ?
<RawSewage> what
<ForgeAus> ok doing that
<_4strO> RawSewage: ca you play videos ?
<_4strO> can*
<ForgeAus> t   change a partition's system id
<ForgeAus> does that mean change the type flag?
<RawSewage> _4strO, yes
<flaccid> im not sure what your situation is and what you need to do
<ForgeAus> flaccid I have an unknown partition that I need to tell windows that its a vfat (fat32) drive
<ForgeAus> where an XP install is located
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> type l
<ForgeAus> I'm not entirely certain it will work
<ForgeAus> yeah c is the one
<ForgeAus> I think
<adz21c_> Hi, I can't seem to get my logitech quickcam pro 4000 working under kopete, gqcam works, amsn works, mplayer can view it, but not kopete, anyone have any suggestions?
<ForgeAus> c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<ForgeAus> you were right about the drive it hust happened to be /dev/hdb1 in this case (so I guess your psychic :) hehe)
<flaccid> hehe
<flaccid> yeah so i guess if you are confident
<flaccid> change it it with t
<flaccid> and then write then quit
<ForgeAus> ok well it can't do any worse than being an unusable disk right?
<flaccid> then pray?
<ForgeAus> hehe
<ForgeAus> already doing that :)
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> you can also run fsck on it
<RawSewage> _4strO, I think I found the answer.  I have to install libarts1-xine
<_4strO> RawSewage:  ok :)
<_4strO> will try
<ionus> how i can send file with gaim
<ionus> how i can send file with gaim
<flaccid> ForgeAus: hope this disk is unmounted
<flaccid> it probably should be. you probably can't mount it anyway atm?
<_4strO> it isn't gaim no mode
<_4strO> it isn't gaim no more
<ionus> how i can send file with gaim please help
<ForgeAus> um ... good point I should have checked that.. the change didn't go through
<ForgeAus> (I think because gparted was still looking at it
<flaccid> true
<flaccid> ionus: don't repeat
<aleksanteri> !repeat | ionus
<ubotu> ionus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ForgeAus> WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 22: Invalid argument.
<ForgeAus> The kernel still uses the old table.
<ionus> with wich program i can send file on inthernet
<ForgeAus> its not mounted
<ionus> please help
<ForgeAus> umount doesn't work with it anyway
<ForgeAus> says it isn't mounted
<flaccid> ionus: try kopete if you can't work gaim out
<ionus> !send file
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about send file - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ForgeAus> (and gparted is closed this time)
<_4strO> ionus: by mail ?
<ionus> no direct send
<ionus> ?
<ForgeAus> so if I reboot will it update the partition table?
<_4strO> irc
<ForgeAus> or should it have gone through straight away?
<JohnFlux> Has anyone heard of cisco routing client routing _all_ traffic and preventing you from accessing the local network?
<ForgeAus> oh well rebooting anyway... bbl
<ionus> why in gaim i dont see all contacts
<JohnFlux> There's an option to route local traffic trough the lan, but it's disabled (bad policy on the vpn server maybe?)
<adz21c_> ionus: do you mean u can't see offline contacts?
<ionus> no all
<Zeddy> ionus: you tried kopete ?
<ionus> yes
<ionus> but i dont see al coontacts
<Zeddy> *shrugs* i see all mine.. so no idea sorry (i use kopete) :?
<adz21c_> ditto
<ionus> and i cant to send the file to yahoo mesenger on win
<adz21c_> works for me on kopete
<flaccid> could be firewall
<ionus> !x server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ionus> what is x server
<ionus> ?
<ionus> i can install video driver becose i runing an x server
<kraut> moin
<Zeddy> ionus: i'm not sure what your problem is.. you cant install or can?
<adz21c_> ionus: http://www.bellevuelinux.org/x_server.html <- x server definition
<ionus> i cant
<Zeddy> what driver are you trying to install?
<Zeddy> nvidia? or ati?
<ionus> nvidia
<ionus> from www.nvidia.com
<Zeddy> sudo apt-get install nvidia
<_4strO> ...
<flaccid> or
<flaccid> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Zeddy> even better :P
<ionus> but i want to install from www.nvidia.com
<flaccid> ok
<ionus> special for my graphic gard
<flaccid> np
<cox377> os there such a thing as a gui for setting up / config samba for users etc?
* _4strO think ionus gonna break everything :p
<cox377> is there such a thing as a gui for setting up / config samba for users etc?
<flaccid> cox377: a good one in kcontrol
<ionus> :(
<_4strO> cox377: in your system settings
<Zeddy> ionus: is there a linux driver from nvidia?
<ionus> yes
<cox377> flaccid: not installed i shall have a look
<Zeddy> what format does it come down as? a .deb? or .tar.gz
<ju_> c
<ionus> ii have instaled driver but games dont run well
<Zeddy> what games :?
<ionus> .run
<ionus> warcraft
<ionus> .run
<Zeddy> no idea sorry.. dont play games myself.. maybe someone else can help...
<cox377> flaccid: ok is installed : P, whats the gui called?
<ionus> noo tell me hhow to install driver with run estension
<ionus> ?
<_4strO> cox377: kcontrol
<ionus> zeddy !
<stacja5> hello:-)
<ubuntu_> how do i know if I have updated to feisty fawn?
<ubuntu_> what should I loock for?
<_4strO> ubuntu_: type : lsb_release -a in a console
<adz21c_> ionus: the driver you will be trying to install should be available via a .deb
<flaccid> if you go to nvidia.com - follow their documentation. rtfm.
<ionus> it is identic from nvidia?
<ubuntu_> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<ubuntu_> Description:    Ubuntu 7.04
<ubuntu_> Release:        7.04
<ubuntu_> Codename:       feisty
<adz21c_> ionus: yes
<ubuntu_> Is that feisty fawn?
<ionus> ok
<flaccid> !pastebin > ubuntu_
<_4strO> ubuntu_: you see no, it's dapper !
<ionus> thx
<Zeddy> lol
<ubuntu_> It is?
<_4strO> ...
<aleksanteri> ubuntu_: :P
<ubuntu_> I thought I had edgy?
<aleksanteri> ubuntu_: can't you see it there? Codename: feisty
<aleksanteri> :P
<ubuntu_> Oh
<adz21c_> ionus: install nvidia-glx, its not the latest driver available from nvidia but it should work fine
<ubuntu_> lol
<_4strO> ...
<ubuntu_> what torrent program is good?
<Zeddy> ionus: from memory to run a .run all you need to do is ./(filename) ... (as far as i recall)
<_4strO> ubuntu_:  ktorrent
<flaccid> !info azureus > ubuntu_
<Zeddy> ktorrent is sweet
<_4strO> Zeddy: right
<ionus> <adz21c_> is not good for games
<adz21c_> ionus: all you will have to do then is go to "System settings" and select "Monitor & Display" then choose to use the proprietry driver
<ionus> wait
<_4strO> ionus: for windows game you should have a look on cedega
<ionus> what
<Jacko2007> hello?
<_4strO> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<adz21c_> ionus: it is, i am using the ones from deb, not that exact same one as i just recommended but I am using cedega and q4 and doom 3 and all is happy
<ionus> ok
<Jacko2007> Can anyone help me wiyh a wireless internet problem?
<ubuntu_> I can help somebody with a wireless network problem!
<ionus> in win32 warcraft run verry well but in kubuntu is more slowly
<_4strO> !ask | Jacko2007
<ubotu> Jacko2007: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<adz21c_> ionus: probably cos its not made for linux
<ionus> ufff
<ubuntu_> what games that is exspencive is made for linux?
<ionus> i new in linux but i like
<ubuntu_> Yeah, linux rules!
<Jacko2007> I have been trying to connect to the internet with my Amilo Pro 2010 which I could do wihout problems in Edgy Eft but in the ew version it seems to fail giving me a 169.... ip
<Jacko2007> any ideas?
<adz21c_> ubuntu_: quake 4, doom 3, neverwinter nights 1 & 2 and various ports like X2: Threat work native
<ForgeAus> flaccid you there?
<ForgeAus> still more issues
<ionus> wich kinux is more coplcated ubuntu or kubuntu
<ubuntu_> Do you have the full comand to get a multiplayer first person shooter?
<ForgeAus> the type flag didn't alter what qtparted reports
<ForgeAus> qtparted still believes its unknown
<flaccid> i don't know if i can help further
<flaccid> fsck
<adz21c_> ionus: they are the same, just a different desktop enviroment, kubuntu is ubuntu but with kde installed by default instead of gnome
<ForgeAus> worse than that the fdisk command shows 2 partitions that overlap
<_4strO> ubuntu_: sudo apt-get install openarena
<ForgeAus> but it shows 4 partitions in total
<ForgeAus> in qtparted theres only 2
<icecruncher> just installed feisty. thanks to the deelopment team for doing such a great job!!
<ionus> and waht is diferente betw. KDE asn gnome
<ubuntu_> Ho makes kubuntu?
<Jacko2007> I have been trying to connect to the internet with my Amilo Pro 2010 which I could do wihout problems in Edgy Eft but in the ew version it seems to fail giving me a 169.... ip anyone?
<ubuntu_> Gnome looks like shit, kde is eye candy, thats my opinion!
<ionus> and who needs more resurse?
<adz21c_> ionus: my opinion is same as ubuntu_ but some people like a couple of my friends prefer to gnome look, it has the same purpose as KDE just goes about it different in places
<ionus> and who needs more pc resurse?
<ubuntu_> Not me!
<Jacko2007> someone help me!
<ubuntu_> with what?
<Jacko2007> I have been trying to connect to the internet with my Amilo Pro 2010 which I could do wihout problems in Edgy Eft but in the ew version it seems to fail giving me a 169.... ip anyone?
<Jacko2007> how do I get it to connect?
<ubuntu_> write in your iop manually?
<ubuntu_> ip*
<zaphed> hi
<Jacko2007> it still doesn't do it
<ubuntu_> In ktorrent, would it download faster if it uploads faser?
<ForgeAus> dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN
<ForgeAus> Currently, only 1 or 2 FATs are supported, not 191.
<ForgeAus> whats 191 about?
<Jacko2007> no it would download at the same speed
<Zeddy> Jacko2007: have you tried to manually edit your /etc/network/interfaces
<Jacko2007> no
<ubuntu_> So the share ratio doesn't matter?
<Jacko2007> no
<ubuntu_> ok
<Jacko2007> how do I edt the interfaces
<ubuntu_> But it is nice to share dough?
<ju_> Hi everyone, I've got a huge problem:  I just upgraded from edgy to festy and my touchpad does not work anymore even when I had the relevant sections in the xorg.conf file. Here is the error shown in the xorg.log file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17006/. Furthermore, when I type cat /proc/bus/input/devices there is no entry looking like my touchpad http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17009/.
<Zeddy> try that, and assign it an ip.. as an example (mine)
<Zeddy> iface eth0 inet static
<Zeddy> address 10.0.0.1
<Zeddy> netmask 255.0.0.0
<Zeddy> gateway 10.0.0.138
<Zeddy> open a terminal and do a sudo (editor of your choice I use pico) /etc/network/interfaces
<Jacko2007> what's with your gateway 10.0.0.138
<Jacko2007> mine is 192.#.#.# ect
<ubuntu_> How do I decide withc speakers the sound comes out off?
<JohnBoy> hello, just upgraded to fiesty and now no wireless, I manage to conenct and be issued an IP but no internet
<Zeddy> Jacko2007:  yep.. just change to suit (i use the 10.0.0.# range
<ubuntu_> Is it possibole to decide witch speakers the sound comes out off?
<flaccid> ubuntu_: do not repeat
<ubuntu_> But is it?
<aleksanteri> !repeat | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jacko2007> I thought you could di it in kmix
<ubuntu_> !patiense
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patiense - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jacko2007> I will be back soon let me just test my internet
<opa-manni> hallo @ all
<_4strO> hi
<Zeddy> anyone come accross this error before......
<Zeddy> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 1:
<Zeddy>  EOF after field name `'
<Zeddy> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<ubuntu_> What good sound managers is it for kubuntu?
<Jacko2007> ok
<_4strO> kmix
<_4strO> Zeddy: never seen before
<adz21c_> ju_: tried this? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=499014 I not really read it but someone seems to think they got a solution for something that produces the same error, not sure if it helps
<ubuntu_> what good network manager?
<Zeddy> *nods* got me beat.... happened right after my dist-upgrade cant use apt anymore.. might try and remove and reinstall
<onsight> Hi Luser! I have some processes named "udevd" which are  driving my cpu up to more than 90%. What is "udevd" and how can I resolve this Problem? Does somebody know? Thanks!
<flaccid> !knetworkmanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knetworkmanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !info knetworkmanager
<ubotu> knetworkmanager: User friendly KDE frontend for NetworkManager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu12 (feisty), package size 232 kB, installed size 1496 kB
<_4strO> Zeddy: what did you do to have this message ?
<ubuntu_> ok
<_4strO> Zeddy: ok
<Zeddy> apt-get (anything) and it fails with that message :(
<_4strO> can you paste the file ?
<_4strO> /var/lib/dpkg/available
<_4strO> the beginnig plz
<Zeddy> just looked at it.. looks corrupted i have a backup.. will check that now
<adz21c_> Hi, I can't seem to get my logitech quickcam pro 4000 working under kopete, gqcam works, amsn works, mplayer can view it, but not kopete, anyone have any suggestions?
<Jacko2007> I still cannot get it to connect
<_4strO> adz21c_: dont have
<nirmal> hi all
<Jacko2007> does copete support webcam?
<ubuntu> How do i install flashplayer 9 for konqueror?
<ubuntu_> kopete supports webcam!
<ubuntu_> Ubuntu you don't
<Zeddy> _4strO: BINGO!! corrupted file.... used back up.. and apt is back!! :P
<flaccid> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<ubuntu_> ubuntu I think you have to use firefox!
<ubuntu> damn really???
<adz21c_> no
<_4strO> Zeddy: think you could just remove this file (or rename it)
<adz21c_> it can work in konqueror
<ubuntu> konqueror doesnt do flash
<ubuntu> how?
<Zeddy> ahh
<flaccid> by reading
<ubuntu> i am trying to install it with tar it tells me i need mozilla firefox or seamonkey
<ubuntu> i came here because i dont know how
<ubuntu_> ntu told you so!
<_4strO> Zeddy: not sure, but seems to not be necessary
<Cugel>  I have a question: dmesg shows me (feisty) lots of errors of the type: "atl1: hw csum wrong" -- google brings up just two hits, none relevant. Anyone any idea?
<ubuntu> flaccid reading what?
<ubuntu_> I can't see anything diffrent in feisty fawn, except a hp thingi!
<adz21c_> ubuntu: i think he means the above links have a tutorial possibly
<Zeddy> ahh cool...  ill just delete it and see what happens.. (always have the backip_)
<Zeddy> *backup*
<ubuntu> ok Zeddy you are a flaccid mind reader interesting
<ubuntu> flaccid thanks but i dont know what to read
<Zeddy> lol.. that was for _4strO :P
<ubuntu> could you be more specific please
<flaccid> install the flash package
<ubuntu> flaccid: thats what i am trying it wont let me
<ubuntu> it tells me i need mozilla or firefox or seamonkey
<adz21c_> ubuntu: not the tar, i think he means theres a deb
<ubuntu> i am talking about konqueror
<flaccid> is flash installed?
<ubuntu> what is a deb?
<ubuntu> nope
<ubuntu_> a debian package
<_4strO> Zeddy: there is the list of all package you have installed on the system i think
<Jacko2007> has anyone else got wireless problems?
<ubuntu> i am using kubuntu
<adz21c_> ubuntu: look up on debian package management and things will become more clear
<ubuntu> this is confusing
<icecruncher> _4strO: dpgk -l
<ubuntu> me
<flaccid> use sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<flaccid> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.31.0.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<ubuntu> thanks flaccid
<_4strO> icecruncher: yep i know
<flaccid> make sure multiverse is enabled
<Jacko2007> I have noticed that yesterday when I right click on thet isn't network icon it told me I could connect o my router today i
<ju_> adz21c: can you tell me what am I suppose to do with /sbin/rmmod psmouse; /sbin/modprobe -v psmouse ?
<ju_> adz21c: it's in the last post
<flaccid> ubuntu: http://linuxlab.dk/tipsntricks/flash-konqueror
<adz21c_> ju_: hold on i have a look, like i said i didn't read it and don't use synaptic pad so I see what I can figure out :-)
<Kubuntu> What can NOT be done in kubuntu?
<ju_> adz21c: thanks :)
<Jacko2007> BRB gonna restart
<ubuntu> flaccid konqueror still doesnt allow me to view flash
<ubuntu> :/
<flaccid> did you read my link?
<ubuntu> falsh player is installed
<Kubuntu> Where do I register to get my own nick and colorS?
<flaccid> In the menu, select "Settings -> Configure Konqueror". Click "Plugins" (the last item in the icon menu the the left". Click on the button "Scan for new Plugins".
<_4strO> Zeddy: i have tried, rename the file to available.bak and then sudo apt-get update --> it has create a new one
<_4strO> !register | kubuntu
<ubotu> kubuntu: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Zeddy> _4strO: yep just seen that myself... looks like all i had to do was delete it..  :D  thanks for the help onn that one..
<_4strO> Zeddy: then it's better to delete it otherwise put an older version
<Zeddy> aye.. looks like it..
<_4strO> sure it's a list off all your package
<_4strO> didn't know what he do if the list is bad
<adz21c_> ju_: basically during boot up u need that "code" to be run in order for it to work, hold on I find out what file u need to modify etc
<ju_> adz21c_: thanks :)
<_4strO> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<Jacko2007> Still no wirelss internet
<Midspeed> hi everybody i would like to know how it went to some people who have upgraded to the latest version of kubuntu?
<adz21c_> ju_: for now run that line of code in console and see what happens
<Jacko2007> it's gone ok for me so far apart from my WiFi
<icecruncher_> how the heck do you ghost your nick?
<Midspeed> ok, thats good
<Jacko2007> are you thinking of upgrading
<Midspeed> ha ha ha too late, im upgrading as we talk
<adz21c_> ju_: you will have to sudo for it
<Jacko2007> hehe
<Midspeed> i installed debian on my laptop and i have kubuntu on my desktop
<adz21c_> ju_: and also might have to shut down X as well
<ju_> adz21c_: I did it and I've got : insmod /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/input/mouse/psmouse.ko (for the second command)
<Jacko2007> I have xp on my desktop and kubuntu on my laptop
<Jacko2007> anyone any other ideas of how to get my internet to work?
<ju_> adz21c_: I did X :1 to test it, is it not enough ?
<flaccid> Jacko2007: whats the situation
<Midspeed> nice, my mother who has been using windows since the beggining, is starting to have thoughts of changing to linux ha ha ha
<Jacko2007> I was using my Wifi on the previous versions of kubuntu with no problems
<flaccid> which card and driver
<Jacko2007> erm
<Jacko2007> I don't know ;)
<_4strO> Jacko2007: have you try to connect with an eth connection ?
<flaccid> right
<adz21c_> ju_: don't know :-) I would shutdown X either way to be safe I guess
<Jacko2007> yes that's what I am using
<makuseru> hi, i just downloaded a pretty big rar, and apparently i clicked "open with" instead of "save as" but i closed it when it opened, does it save it anywhere on my HD? in a temp folder or somthing?
<truevox> May I trouble someone with a stupid question re: Xorg?
<ju_> adz21c_: I just do ctrl alt backspace ?
<adz21c_> ju_: i think that reboots X, you might have to ctrl+alt+f1, log in, then sudo init 3, then once entered commands, sudo init 5
<truevox> What is the CLI command to configure Xorg?
<ju_> adz21_c i'll try that
<oliver_> who was helping m
<truevox> I'm ashamed to say I've been googleing for about 20 minutes with no luck :(
<adz21c_> truevox: in what way do u want to configure it?
<flaccid> truevox: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Lattyware> Hey all, I have the nVidia drivers installed, and I wish to get beryl running. So far, I have beryl installed, but when I choose beryl as the WM it just reverts back.
<makuseru> Lattyware: go to #beryl theyll help you
<truevox> Ok, thank you flaccid. Adz21c: I need to remake it,  I think. That's what I had to do last time I had this problem.
<adz21c_> truevox: then what flaccid said will do the trick :-)
<ju_> adz1c_: init does not work on ubuntu
<truevox> adz21c_: Awesome. TY Both.
<adz21c_> ju_: try telinit?
<oliver_> anyone?
<ju_> adz21c_: neither
<se7en> someone need some fun http://www.boohbah.com/zone.html
<adz21c_> ju_: one mo
<livingdaylight> hey, guys
<livingdaylight> ... so i thought i heard that CNR was going to be part of Ubuntu as part of the new UBuntu /Linspire partnership. Anyone know what is going on there?
<Kubuntu> OMFG, edgy can use dhcp, and automaticaly log in to a wireless network!
<Kubuntu> feisty*
<icecruncher> how can you autostart a program at login?
<flaccid> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<livingdaylight> i repeat: does anyone know about the CNR situation in Ubuntu?
<_4str1> ok my wifi connexion work well on feisty :)
<icecruncher> flaccid, a link as in new link to app right?
<Last_Hero> sorry, I haven't heard much besides the partnership, livingdaylight
<livingdaylight> Last_Hero, :s oh... well, never mind then ^^
<livingdaylight> I was sure that Ubuntu was going to get CNR as part of the partnership/tradeoff
<Last_Hero> I don't keep up with the news though, all I heard was from the Freespire newsletter
<_4str1> flaccid: you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart <-- ln -s /usr/bin/... right ?
<Last_Hero> and that was a while ago
<makuseru> hi, i just downloaded a pretty big rar, and apparently i clicked "open with" instead of "save as" but i closed it when it opened, does it save it anywhere on my HD? in a temp folder or somthing?
<mart81> hey, anyone knows what "assign accelerator" means in ktorrent?
<flaccid> yeah its just symlinks in ~/.kde/Autostart
<adz21c> ju_: ok, 2 ways we can go about it then, u can either reboot into revcovery mode, log in, run the commands, then run 'sudo init 2' or 'sudo telinit 2' whichever works for u, or we can modify some boot up files and see what happens in a normal boot
<mart81> flaccid: myeah, but i can't find it in ktorrent
<mart81> flaccid: i try to translate the tool
<ju_> adz21c: i'll try the first way : thanks
<adz21c> ju_: ok
<s17lans> ello
<aceta> hi
<^GOJKO^> Which ISO file is instalation on Kubuntu 7??
<^GOJKO^> Alternate or desktop???
<_4str1> !kubuntu feisty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu feisty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_4str1> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<^GOJKO^> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<_4str1> ^GOJKO^: ^GOJKO^ http://kubuntu.org/download.php#latest
<^GOJKO^> for instalation what I need to download Alternate or Desktop??
<aceta> usually desktop
<_4str1> desktop is fine
<s17lans> try desktop
<Impaque> i disagree. alternate is way more flexible, f.e. with desktop you couldn't pick xfs for a filesystem.
<Impaque> moreover, the installations is more "jerky" with desktop, at least from my experience.
<^GOJKO^> Does kubuntu have vpn??
<Edulix> hi
<adz21c> ^GOJKO^: it has kvpn if thats what your looking for
<^GOJKO^> Do anyone know how to instal beryl on kubuntu?
<flaccid> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<flaccid> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<flaccid> !info openvpn
<ubotu> openvpn: Virtual Private Network daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.9-5 (feisty), package size 328 kB, installed size 988 kB
<adz21c> ^GOJKO^: for me I just installed the package and added some options to my xorg for better performance from graphics card
<^GOJKO^> I had problems with VPN
<^GOJKO^> I changed 4 distrous
<aceta> my kicker does not show up - does anyone know how to restore it?
<lupul> did anyone here manage to play mohaa or equake on linux?
<lupul> and if yes then how?
<adz21c> aceta: Alt+F2, then put in kicker
<aceta> tells me it isn't installed
<Impaque> ^GOJKO^: what probs?
<^GOJKO^> I couldnt connect
<aceta> but apt tells me it is :-/
<^GOJKO^> I tried
<^GOJKO^> with Open Suse
<^GOJKO^> kvpnc
<^GOJKO^> it dont work :(
<aceta> any way to reinstall kicker ?
<Impaque> ^GOJKO^: well, although VPN is looking really strange until you learn some basics, after you do, it's really simple. f.e. openvpn usual config is no more than 6-7 lines. you should read up a bit on it. www.openvpn.net
<^GOJKO^> I tried openvpn
<^GOJKO^> but openvpn need some key's
<^GOJKO^> but i didnt have this :/
<Impaque> ^GOJKO^: well keys are a basic part of a VPN. you need to create them, openVPN provides scripts for that.
<Impaque> ^GOJKO^: just RTM
<^GOJKO^> I am begginer at linux
<^GOJKO^> i dont know how to create this :(
<adz21c> aceta: try 'apt-get --reinstall install kicker'
<adz21c> aceta of course sudo or kdesu or whatever u can on the front of that, i recommend doing it in konsole so u can see the output
<aceta> thanks
<aceta> the problem now is that i dont have an internet connection and cant start it with knetworkmanger..
<adz21c> aceta: I assume you got kicker back now then? also what you mean you can't start it, what exactly happens?
<aceta> no, apt wants to download kicker from the server
<adz21c> aceta: oh i get ya lol, ok hold
<aceta> :)
<adz21c> aceta: u can run console i assume?
<aceta> yeah, it's running
<adz21c> aceta: look up 'man apt-cdrom' I think that allows you to add a CD as a repository, so you should be able to use you feisty/edgy/dapper/whatever disk as your repo for the kick deb
<aceta> thanks :)
<gcee> is wiki.kubuntu.com down?
<si^> Hey, maybe someone is able to help me. I tried few times to install ATI drivers @ [ kubuntu 6.10, Radeon 9100 ] . When i use aticonfig --initial + reboot my screen went black and after few sec i see console login prompt. Here is method + xorg logs/conf i used: http://tinyurl.com/269fa2 . Thnx for help.
<canen> si^: have you tried envy?
<damaltor> hello everybody... i have a question about the adept updater. after doing the normal update work, it told me that there ist a new version of kubuntu (feisty) and asked if i wanted to update directly. is there a risk of loosing my data? or is this a secure update? what will be kept (settings, files,...) and what will be destroyed?
<si^> canen: no?
<canen> si^: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<canen> should make things easier
<canen> damaltor: from what i've been hearing people are getting mixed results
<si^> thnx canen :) i'll try this method
<canen> in general it should be fine
<canen> si^: np
<damaltor> well... i hope that im general...
<damaltor> =)
<canen> :)
<damaltor> i did some system work like installing nvidia drivers, using 686 kernel insterad of generic, and so on. could that be a problem?
<damaltor> most programs i use are from the package manager, but some are selfmade /self compiled. is that a risk?
<adz21c> damaltor: if your running edgy you should find the 686 stuff are dummy packages and your using generic anyway
<damaltor> 0o
<damaltor> o.. well... never noticed that
<damaltor> ?=)
<adz21c> they decided to drop the specific arch stuff cos there wasn't enough of a performance improvement to warrant all the extra effort
<adz21c> i think thats the reasoning anyway
<damaltor> lol...
<damaltor> ok
<adz21c> so those packages are there to help with the transition :-)
<damaltor> what about the drivers and self-compiled tools? will they be problematic?
<adz21c> drivers could be an issue, for example if u have a manual install of the nvidia driver that will probably stop working, but if ur using the ubuntu deb of the driver you should be ok
<aceta> adz21c: umm, how do i tell apt to use the cd now?
<aceta> didn't see that in the manpages :p
<damaltor> put the cd into the drive, and add the source into the sources.list
<adz21c> he wants to know how to override the online sources
<damaltor> im using the deb...
<damaltor> oh wel..
<hideman> hello
<damaltor> umm..
<damaltor> why?
<adz21c> he has no internet
<aceta> because i dont have an internet connection atm
<damaltor> why is he online then?
<damaltor> =)
<damaltor> no
<damaltor> sr
<damaltor> y
<aceta> another pc ;)
<adz21c> :P
<damaltor> open the sources list
<adz21c> i guess u could disable the online sources temp, that would guarantuee them not getting there
<damaltor> und put a # in front of every line whis is an online repository
<damaltor> do apt-get update
<damaltor> and make ur installation
<nirmal> nirmal-desktop 2.6.15-23-386 #1 PREEMPT Tue May 23 13:49:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<nirmal> can u plz tell me the name of this distro, i have long back downloaded it
<nirmal> it is the output of uname
<nirmal> today i could install it to hdd
<damaltor> after that, remove the #'s
<damaltor> and do apt-get update agaien
<adz21c> damaltor: for the self compiled ones, depends how good your dependencies were specified in the debs you made, if they lose dependencies it may remove or give u the option to or atleast stop the upgrade when it gets to them, then u can remove and compile against the new libs etc
<adz21c> damaltor: after do the upgrade of course
<aceta> thanks :)
<damaltor> k..
<damaltor> well
<damaltor> im going to try now...
<damaltor> cya later
<adz21c> damaltor: of course this is all guess work :-P these are my assumptions, i dnt tend to dist-upgrade, i install from CD
<damaltor> hopefully...
<adz21c> damaltor: good luck
<damaltor> well i just dont want ro have a completely new system... i just wanna upgrade
<damaltor> =)
<adz21c> :)
<aceta> hrm, apt says reinstallation is not possible because it cant be dled... but the cdrom is in the sources.list and i updated apt-get :-/
<adz21c> hmmm
<robertugo> how can i turn on compiz in kubuntu 7.04?
<aceta> perhaps i should simply reinstall kubuntu :p
<adz21c> aceta i was thinking same thing :P
<aceta> okay then ;)
<aceta> but thanks for your help :)
<adz21c> no problem
<robertugo> i know i should turn on some options in configs but i dont see it
<adz21c> robertugo: should be a matter of installing compiz and its gui manager then using that to turn it on i would guess
<robertugo> kk
<Jacko2007> Ok I am going to fix my Wifi now
<Jacko2007> any ideas?
<Jacko2007> anybody here?
<boom> #ubuntu-trivia
<adz21c> whats ur problem?
<nirmal> <adz21c>: is my kubuntu version known by uname
<adz21c> nirmal: 'lsb_release -a'
<MinceR> well, congrats for feisty
<Jacko2007> I have install Kubuntu Feisty Fawn and my Wifi ha stopped working
<MinceR> since the upgrade, my machine won't even boot
<Jacko2007> it's not displaying any nearby connections
<MinceR> it turned the ide discs into scsi discs and surprisingly can't find them now
<Jacko2007> my device is active and been found by kubuntu but it never connects and always gives out a 169 ip address
<MinceR> why is it that every time i upgrade [k] ubuntu i have to spend a week hacking it to get it to work again?
<Jacko2007> because you hacked into it before thee update it fixes what you hacked and then you have to rehack ot?
<kalenedrael> Wipe your HD, start with a fresh install.
<MinceR> i didn't hack it that deeply...
<Jacko2007> lol
<adz21c> Jacko2007: oh, well i guess I personally don't knwo then, i was hoping I might be able to guess some possibilities but i never used wireless in linux so i am stuck
<MinceR> maybe i'll do that
<MinceR> i'll try yet another distro and curse a lot when that fails too
<kalenedrael> The new install cannot be allowed to know anything about the previous state of the system, or it will manage to fuck up.
<adz21c> i always fresh install any linux distro personally
<Jacko2007> my device is active and been found by kubuntu but it never connects and always gives out a 169 ip address
<Jacko2007> stupid wifi
<kalenedrael> I figured this out the hard way. After keeping configurations from install to install, I found that it just got worse and worse. Start over each time. :P
<Filthpig> hi
<Filthpig> I have a problem with k3b
<kalenedrael> Do you now? :P
<Filthpig> it claims I don't have libmad installed, but I do
<kalenedrael> Where is it looking for libmad?
<Filthpig> on startup
<Filthpig> heh
<Filthpig> tells me I can't burn/convert mp3 files
<ubuntu_> hi i'm having problems mounting my NTFS partition: I use; sudo mount -o unmask=000 /dev/sda5 /mnt, and get error; mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda5
<ubuntu_> I'm in live cd*
<si^> canen: still same problem, i see envy made same steps i did... effect is again black screen + fglrxinfo output: "Error: unable to open display :0"
<thoreauputic> Filthpig: apt-cache search libmp3 k3b
<Filthpig> no output, thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> Filthpig: it's something like libmp3-k3b ( forget exactly)
<Jacko2007> how do I manually add a (wireless) network
<kalenedrael> 'umask', not 'unmask'
<ubuntu_> ahh
<thoreauputic> Filthpig:  libk3b2-mp3   <--that one
<ubuntu_> thankyou!
<Filthpig> thoreauputic: ah, found it through adept
<si^> canen: maybe it has something to do with that i have connected TVOUT cable + tv? :(
<thoreauputic> OK
<Filthpig> thankies :)
<thoreauputic> :)
<koyo001> hello
<canen> si^: only used envy once but i think there is a bug where you have to press Alt+F1 to get rid of the black screen
<koyo001> does anyone know the command to restart add remove program
<cysio> Hello , i installed kubuntu feisty, and my usb pendirve and extrenal harddisk doesn`t automatic monting (but with pmount working great) pls help
<si^> canen: but look at logs... it does not find device :/ or something did u look into my logs? http://tinyurl.com/269fa2
<adz21c> si^: just a guess but the aticonfig-screen doesn't define any resolutions
<si^> canen: it's not just black screen it simply kick me to console and does not start X11
<si^> adz21c: what does it mean? res is set to 1024x768x24
<canen> si^: looking at the logs
<cysio> sorry , fat32 moutning great , but not nitfs-3g extrenal drive :(
<adz21c> si^: well the ending error says it has no useable configurations but there is a screen, so i take that as drivers ok but the configuration is bad, i would add "mode" to display under aticonfig-screen and put some valid resolutions
<adz21c> just to see what happens
<si^> adz21c: do u mean here: Section "Screen"
<si^> 	Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0] "
<adz21c> yes
<adz21c> un that is a sub section "display"
<adz21c> under*
<si^> aha add mode but when i'm kicked to console shouldn't it show fglrxinfo?
<adz21c> i don't know i never done ATI under linux, its just something I noticed in the xorg.conf and the error complained of config so its a guess :-)
<si^> adz21c: this is horror ;) ok give me a minute i'll try with mode
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
<BluesKaj> after booting into feisty, it boots to a prompt which tells me that apt isn't installed and this is the the funny part, quote "use apt-get install apt" to install apt because it's missing from your sytem .. I typed "exit" to get back to the boot menu but it then boots directly to the login page, and everything is normal ..strange behaviour . Any ideas how to fix it ?
<snap> hi all
<snap> NE1 care to help a noob
<BluesKaj> snap, just ask , ppl will help if they can
<ForgeAu> hey all :)
<adz21c> BluesKaj: you tried installing the apt debs?
<snap> ok blues but my questions are so basic i dont want to frustrate people
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@88.232.*]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<adz21c> snap just ask anyway no one cares if they are complex or basic we are just ere to help ... or be helped :P
<Filthpig> where can I go to get help with baghira mac os x skin?
<BluesKaj> adz21c, universe multivrese ?
<BluesKaj> multiverse
<si^> adz21c: canen: still same problem, i added: Modes    "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<snap> like how the heck can i log as root .....ubuntu using this darn keyring thing.....never had an option to setup root
<adz21c> snap: u have to setup a root password, but its not recommended you do so
<canen> si^: does X work with the vesa drivers or the generic ati drivers?
<snap> im trying to install winetools and the tarball method wants me to login as root
<adz21c> use sudo
<si^> now i'm @ ati driver and it's ok
<si^> all works ok just i don't have acceleration/tvout at default drivers
<adz21c> snap: 'sudo [command] ' allows you to run the commands
<BluesKaj> adz21c, the thing is after I exit, everything is normal...it's an annoyance more than anything ...apt is installed btw
<adz21c> snap: but for a gui then u want kdesu instead of sudo
<Aurrius> Whats are the right firefox Version under the adept manager?
<adz21c> BluesKaj: ah ok, well thats odd ... did u upgrade or do a fresh install?
<BluesKaj> upgraded
<si^> canen: now i'm at this one: Driver          "ati"       and it's ok just without TVOUT/3D ACCELERATION
<adz21c> BluesKaj: you tried reinstalling the apt package(s)?
<snap> > /Desktop$ sudo alien winetools-0.9-3jo.i386.rpm > Warning: Skipping conversion of scripts in package winetools: postinst prerm > Warning: Use the --scripts parameter to include the scripts.
<snap> that what iui got trying to convert rpm to deb
<adz21c> is there not a winetools deb?
<snap> no they just have Tar and RPM files to d/l
<canen> si^: don't know what to tell you off the top of my head, sorry. my x config is usually very simple
<adz21c> snap: i mean in the repositories
<si^> canen: maybe u can show me yours?
<snap> http://www.von-thadden.de/Joachim/WineTools/index.html#download
<adz21c> snap: try 'sudo apt-get install winetools'
<snap> i couldnt find it listed in package manager
<canen> si^: don't have ati at home. gimme a minute or two
<snap> ok i'll give that a whirl
<si^> adz21c: any idea? no change with Modes added to aticonfig-screen, still X11 not running
<adz21c> si^: i try asking a friend if he ever came across the issue as he has done ati under linux, hold on i see if he is online
<si^> adz21c: maybe i have to unplug TVOUT cable?
<cathal> just upgrade today, my wireless no longer will enable in configuration, it enables for a split second and is disabled again. Any ideas? do i have to install the drivers again?
<si^> adz21c: this is hell on earth :) ok thnx i'll wait
<adz21c> si^: ok he's not lol and maybe, i really couldn't say i always been nvidia
<snap> adz21c:
<snap> Reading package lists... Done
<snap> Building dependency tree
<snap> Reading state information... Done
<snap> E: Couldn't find package winetools
<adz21c> snap: 1 moment i am looking :-)
<snap> thanks for being so helpful i fully expected to get flame toasted
<nixternal> !info winetools feisty
<ubotu> Package winetools does not exist in feisty
<nixternal> there are no winetools, at least in feisty
<nixternal> !info winetools edgy
<ubotu> Package winetools does not exist in edgy
<snap> darn .....i have to get them in there to get Metarder 4 working
<canen> si^: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17040/
<adz21c> snap: only thing i can think of is automatix
<snap> wassat then?
<adz21c> it set up various things for u that by default ubuntu doesn't
<adz21c> www.getautomatix.com
<flaccid> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<adz21c> although if ur running feisty, go to system settings, then advanced and click wine applications and it should install everything u need
<nixternal> snap: let me be the word of warning...never mind, thanks flaccid
<adz21c> yea, automatix isn't the best thing in the world, but thats all i can think of
<flaccid> huh
<adz21c> apart from "although if ur running feisty, go to system settings, then advanced and click wine applications and it should install everything u need"
<nixternal> you beat me to the "automatix sux" warning
<flaccid> so?
<nixternal> I forgot about the !bang for it though
<nixternal> no no, I was being thankful you did that
<flaccid> doesnt matter
<snap> wow i love the auto install d/l link there that was easy
<nixternal> oh nice, they turned that on before final I guess
<adz21c> snap:what the system settings thing?
<nixternal> last time I tried it didn't do anything but tell me I didn't have wine installed
<snap> adz21c: the automatix
<adz21c> oh ok
<snap> so I might be able to use this ti get winetools on correct?
<adz21c> snap: like nixternal said it can be quite dodgey in places
<adz21c> snap: if it has wine stuff in there, but you tried the system settings thing i mentioned earlier first? if your running feisty of course
<snap> i think i missed the system settings thing
<adz21c> snap:  "although if ur running feisty, go to system settings, then advanced and click wine applications and it should install everything u need"
<kblog> i upgraded to feisty yesterday. but now, it's irritating me wether i should use compiz or beryl...?
<aradu> For what reason did Ubuntu use Gnome instead of KDE? Any particular reasons?
<snap> ok ill try that before i break this install with automatix
<kblog> aradu: this is just a question about taste.
<flaccid> and licensing
<danny500> hey guys and gurls :d
<danny500> :D
<danny500> sup flaccid
<adz21c> kblog: i personally chose beryl just because I liked the beryl manager and on my 5 mins look over the compiz kde gui i wasn't impressed
<danny500> ok I'm havin's a little problem with MPlayer
<adz21c> kblog: but so post everwhere i read say compiz is more stable than beryl, its less of a hack job
<kblog> aradu: kde and gnome have both their advantages and disadvantages like every other windowmanager too. i think that both window manager are about equal.
<danny500> when I tell it to go into fullscreen mode the movie stays the same size and the window area gets bigger
<zerak> !package
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<snap> i installed beryl but still running the gnome till i get a little further along
<pollyo> Hello
<aradu> kblog: I see. I agree, both have their advantages. I was just curious why they chose to use one of them.
<danny500> yo pollyo :D
<danny500> hey pollyo
<danny500> you know anything about MPlayer?
<pollyo> Anyone use evolution for e-mail with some type of virus scanner?
<danny500> i do
<adz21c> danny500: what problems you having?
<pollyo> danny500: Not anything specifically.
<pollyo> danny500: Are you using klammail?
<danny500> MPlayer going into fullscreen, the windows gett's bigger but the movie stay's the same size
<danny500> no
<pollyo> danny500: I find it slow.  Takes 15 minutes to download 5 messages using klammail with evolution.
<danny500> my viruse program is aegis
<adz21c> danny500: you using cli mplayer or a gui frontend?
<kblog> aradu: i just feel the way kde is made fits my needs more but im using gnome-apps too, tough.
<zerak> what is the command prompt to install a package from a file ex. ~/file.deb ?
* snap cant find system settings lol
<pollyo> danny500: Will that work with evolution and scan messages when you download them?
<danny500> I use the gui MPlayer
<danny500> I guess so
<adz21c> zerak i think its dpkg --install file.deb
<boubbin> how to enable dualmonitor support, i have two different mopnitors ?
<zerak> thank you
<danny500> it's been over 3 months since I've actually used evolution but I'll set it up again and tell you ok
<adz21c> zerak: look at man dpkg if that doesn't work
<aradu> kblog: Yeah. I like the way KDE is made more too, especially the object oriented base with C++, and Qt. To me, KDE would be the obvious choice.
<boubbin> !dualmonitor
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<pollyo> danny500: Ok.  Let me know when you get a chance.  Thank you.
<boubbin> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<kblog> aradu: fine. choose kde then but if you like to, you could install both to try both.
<aradu> kblog: I have used both and I'm a KDE user. I was just curious why Ubuntu chose Gnome in the first place. ;)
<danny500> your using evolution mail reader right pollyo?
<pollyo> danny500: Yes. I use evolution.
<danny500> ok one minute please
<kblog> aradu: ah, that's a question that never has been answered properly.
<pollyo> danny500:  I have it setup to pipe mail out to klammail to scan incoming messages for virus information.
<aradu> alright
<pollyo> Quite a few distubutions make use of the gnome desktop by default.  An article I read suggested it was more of a clean business type desktop.
<kblog> aradu: mark shuttleworth choosed gnome but i guess that it was a merely a choice by accident or something like that.
<aradu> pollyo: Yeah, I've noticed. But the fact that (imo) Qt is much neater to develop for and big companies choose to release apps in Qt (GoogleEarth and Opera?) would make KDE a more pouplar choice.
<aradu> kblog: Ok, well it's great that the kubuntu project is running
<kblog> aradu: well, you can't say it so. you could also give the argument that just that gnome's idea is quite different from that of MS windows, it would be better and easier for branding. but in the end, i think it is probably a choose because we are used to an gui like this.
<danny500> pollyo, where do I find the viruse program setup in evolution again?
<pollyo> danny500: As a filter.
<ira> aradu just install kde
<aradu> True, and Gnome can seem to be easier to use. I guess those are some of the reasons to ouse Gnome instead.
<danny500> oh ok
<aradu> ira: Uhm, I already use KDE.
<dthacker> hello kubuntu'ers, how are the feisty installs going?
<kblog> I think it's really a choice of what you prefer. i used to use fluxbox for a longer time but since it is easier to update, maintain etc. with kde rather than with fluxbox, i decided to change to kde. in other words, i was just too lazy ;)
<ira> or use kubuntu
<pollyo> danny500: You filter a message through a pipe to klammail and check the header for virus-found.  If it has the header then you put it in a folder for virus messages.
<ira> why does my upgrade wizzard not load?
<danny500> are you using linux?
<aradu> ira: I wasn't looking for a DE, I was just trying to find out why Ubuntu chose Gnome in the first place.
<pollyo> danny500: Is who using linux?
<danny500> you
<ira> it asks if i want to update
<danny500> are you using linux?
<pollyo> danny500: Yes.
<kblog> danny500: to who are you talking to?
<danny500> then why are you worrying about viruses?
<danny500> Pollyo: then why are you worrying about viruses?
<pollyo> danny500: The spread of viruses to my friends and family is my concern.
<ira> wear a mask indoors
<danny500> well don't they have viruse progs?
<dthacker> danny500: we don't want to be carriers
<pollyo> danny500: If I get a message that has a virus in it I do not want to unknowingly spread it to them.
<danny500> pollyo: oh ok
<LeFermion> how does change font color in kde panel?
<danny500> pollyo: I see
<compilerwriter> pollyo I use KlamAv for that very same purpose.
<BluesKaj> pollyo, this isn't windows
<BluesKaj> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<pollyo> compilerwriter: I use clamav and I have klammail setup for evolution it just seems so slow. (klammail)
<pollyo> BluesKaj: I am not suggesting it is windows.
<kblog> danny500: actually, im more and more getting worried about viruses although im using linux. i think that viruses are becoming a more and more danger angainst linux too because the spread of linux has extremly widen.
<compilerwriter> My Klammail seems to working quite fine.
<BluesKaj> read the blurb, pollyo
<pollyo> BluesKaj: Just because the viruses may not take hold on my system does not mean that I should not take steps not to resend them to my friends and family as attachments.  In addition there does exist the possibility if I run an application in wine that a virus could take hold on my system.
<compilerwriter> kblog Then there is the potential for dumb new linux user exploits as well.  The time for that is really ripe.
<dthacker> BluesKaj: I use linux to protect my wife's window's office computers
<BluesKaj> don'tr send attachments
<kblog> compilerwriter: i think so, too.
<pyr0> hi all, i just finished installing kubuntu feisty but i have a problem. before i installed i had to set the resolution for the installer via the logon screen (before i pressed install\run kubuntu) so my screen will work, otherwise the screen just closed the moment it started the x server. after installing, i have the same problem again, but this time i don't have a place to cange the...
<pyr0> ...resolution. so, how do i force a 1280x1024 resolution to kubuntu 7.04?
<pollyo> BluesKaj: Rather simplistic response.
<BluesKaj> simplistic works
<pollyo> BluesKaj: Especially when there are virus scanners that will handle most known windows viruses.
<_4strO> pyr0: is it proposed in system settings ?
<kblog> you also can see that the amount of viruses that are running on linux, has grown. there is no match with windows yet, of course. but we have to keep in mind that.
<pyr0> _4strO: say that again?
<dthacker> kblog: yes, we should not get complacent
<pollyo> kblog: Where do you have information on viruses for linux?
<_4strO> pyr0: go to K / system setting / mon,ito & display
<kblog> just read ;)
<danny500> total number of linux viruses, 4 lol
<pollyo> kblog: Most things I have read dismiss the idea of linux viruses.  Though they do admit to some nasty programs and trojans.
<danny500> total number of Windows viruses 89589347932456216295418922435675197459425459
<pyr0> _4strO: i can't. the moment kubuntu starts, the screen turns black and shuts down. the way i fixed this with the livecd was to force the right resolution.
<nirmal> you install rkhunter
<danny500> I mean 3695864355893648964328956432565876487658639538765E5545325353253^4396543
<danny500> lol
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys, i cant run the distribution upgrade utulity in kubuntu... it keeps telling me to free up space in the /boot directory.... but there is nothing that i can delete from there that i dont need... any suggestions?
<kblog> danny500: thats right but stll its growing. but there are not only 4 viruses any more. there are some hundred, especially if you count these for apache too.
<pollyo> pyr0: Have you tried to just switch to a text terminal after the screen goes black and log into a shell?
<_4strO> pyr0: are you on the liveCD ?
<BluesKaj> pollyo, yeah , I use AVG on the windows partition and wife's windows pc...the fact we all take precautions in windows is a given .
<pyr0> _4strO: no i haven't. and i'm not in the livecd, should i log in?
<pollyo> pyr0: I think it is CTRL-1 or ALT-CTRL-1 to get to the text shell.
<pyr0> pollyo: ok, and what next? if i get into shell...
<_4strO> pyr0: sorry but i dont understand, where are you now ?
<si^> adz21c: canen: i tried to unplug TVOUT cable and it helped. but when KDE loaded at the end all hanged an i was able only to move around mouse [ not possible to run anything ] 
<pyr0> _4strO: i'm in windows :)
<ForzaPalermo> anyone?
<danny500> pollyo: it will work but I haven't found the way you want to do it, I just had evolution send the messages to a folder then I have Aegis scan the folder
<pollyo> BluesKaj: I also have the virus scanner in linux check my ntfs at times for viruses.
<_4strO> pyr0: lol now i understand :p
<danny500> that good?
<pyr0> _4strO: i finished the install yesterday. i must say that on kubuntu 6.10 it didn't happen
<pollyo> pyr0: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pollyo> is that correct anyone?
<pollyo> is it xserver-xorg
<_4strO> pyr0: boot on the liveCD  and come back here (highlight me)
<pyr0> _4strO: alright. thank you both!
<Ace2016> Hi all
<BluesKaj> hi Ace2016
<Ace2016> anyone get Corel Photo-Paint to work in ubuntu?
<danny500> it will work but I haven't found the way you want to do it, I just had evolution send the messages to a folder then I have Aegis scan the folder > pollyo
<Ace2016> http://www.linuxsoft.cz/en/sw_detail.php?id_item=104
<danny500> hi > danny500
<danny500> danny500 > hi
<danny500> hum
<feldegast> hi
<danny500> hi
<danny500> #mplayer
* Ace2016 just wants a image editor like gimp which uses ONE, gimp is a pita, i have to keep moving windows when trying to use it
<danny500> HAHAHAHAHA they actually have a channel for that YES
<snap> adz21c: where can i find the systemm settings?
<danny500> Ace2016
<Ace2016> yea?
<danny500> whats your problem?
<danny500> with gimp
<Ace2016> too many windows
<danny500> you can fix that eh
<Ace2016> its too hard to work with, i have to keep alt+tabbing all the time
<Ace2016> danny500: how?
<danny500> Ace2016: you can have all the tools stuck into one window as far as I know
<pyrooo> hi i'm back
<pyrooo> in the livecd
<_4strO> pyrooo: ok
<_4strO> pyrooo: sudo fdisk -l | grep Linux
<danny500> Ace2016: hold on I'm opening Gimp and seeing how to do it again
<_4strO> pyrooo: (in a terminal)
<pyrooo> 4strO:yeah i know :)
<pyrooo> alright i know the drives already
<_4strO> pyrooo: sudo mkdir temp && sudo mount /dev/sd* /temp -t ext3
<_4strO> pyrooo: replace he * by your
<_4strO> +s
* Ace2016 can't wait untill inkscape gets raster capabilities :D
<_4strO> pyrooo: ok ?
<pyrooo> just did that. it says the mount point /temp does not exist
<_4strO> pyrooo: you did : sudo mkdir temp ?
<pyrooo> "sudo mkdir temp && sudo mount /dev/sda3 /temp -t ext3"
<pyrooo> sda3 is my linux ext3 drive
<_4strO> lol sorry
<pyrooo> sorry...?
<_4strO> pyrooo: sudo mkdir temp && sudo mount /dev/sd3 temp -t ext3
<_4strO> mmm
<pyrooo> cannot create directory `temp': File exists
<pyrooo> so i'll call it temp3?
<_4strO> nop
<_4strO> ls
<pyrooo> ls?
<_4strO> have you a dir named temp ?
<pyrooo> yep
<pyrooo> so how do i delete it? how do i use the ls command?
<_4strO> rm -f tep
<_4strO> rm -f temp
<pyrooo> cannot create directory `temp': File exists
<pyrooo>  cannot remove `temp': Is a directory
<kinder112> does it work?
<danny500> Ace2016: I have found a way to narrow down the windows to only 2 windows
<pyrooo> it says it's a dir. so it can't delete it
<Impaque> pyrooo: rm -rf temp
<_4strO> yes
<Impaque> pyrooo: add -r
<danny500> Ace2016: I have found a way to narrow down the windows to only 2 windows
<pollyo> Why remove the temp directory anyway?  Can't you just mount it to a different directory?
<danny500> Ace2016: you there?
<pollyo> /temp/Linuxpartion
* danny500 slaps Ace2016
<pollyo> Makes no sense to just start removing directories.
<pyrooo> ok its deleting
<Ace2016> danny500: yea i'm here
<pyrooo> ok its ok.
<pyrooo> now what?
<danny500> Ace2016: I have found a way to narrow down the windows to only 2 windows
<Ace2016> danny500: how? screenshot?
<_4strO> pyrooo: sudo mkdir linuxpart && sudo mount /dev/sda3 /linuxpart -t ext3
<danny500> ok when you look at the tool bars you can click and drag them onto another window and then let go and they will merge
<_4strO> if it didn't want, do : sudo mkdir linuxpart && sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda3 /linuxpart
<pyrooo> worked
<_4strO> ok
<Ace2016> danny500: then what?
<_4strO> now : sudo cp /linuxpart/etc/X11/xorg.conf /linuxpart/etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<_4strO> and : kdesu kate /linuxpart/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pyrooo> ok
<pyrooo> now what?
<danny500> Ace2016: drag and drop the tool areas onto the main tool selection window on the bottum it will tab all the tools
<danny500> then you will end up with two windows, the tool window and the work area
<_4strO> pyrooo: go to the Section "Screen"
<danny500> Ace2016: still want a screen shoot?
<_4strO> here is the resolution proposedModes "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<Ace2016> danny500: nope it worked but i still want one big window for all the gimp stuff to be in though
<orient> hello
<Ace2016> hi
<_4strO> pyrooo: the first is the default one
<danny500> ok hold no
<danny500> on*
<_4strO> you have to modifiy all the lines with resolution
<_4strO> pyrooo: did you understand what i mean ?
<orient> stupid question: how do I set KDE to require double-click for opening an item (program/folder) ?
<pyrooo> yes. i did that before, i deleted all the other resolutions and just kept 1280x1024
<pyrooo> didnt' work
<orient> I did it once for edgy, but I forgot
<_4strO> pyrooo: can you past your file ?
<_4strO> !paste | pyrooo
<pollyo> !pastebin
<pyrooo> paste?
<ubotu> pyrooo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<pyrooo> yeah
<aleksanteri> how can i install a kbfx theme?
<pyrooo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17052/plain/
<Ace2016> aleksanteri: have you installed kbfx?
<boubbin> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<aleksanteri> uhm... no. i thought it came built-in :P
<aleksanteri> !kbfx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kbfx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aleksanteri> darn it
<pyrooo> _4strO: do you see it?
<aleksanteri> ok, downloaded it
<pollyo> pyrooo: What type of video card do you have installed?
<_4strO> pyrooo: yes
<pyrooo> radeon x800 oro
<pyrooo> pro*
<orient> how do I set KDE to require double-click for opening an item (program/folder) ?
<boubbin> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<pollyo> pyrooo: Is that ATI or Nvidia?
<pyrooo> ATI
<Ace2016> orient: its in the mouse options in kcontrol
<aleksanteri> now how do i install a kbfx theme? :P
<salaah> i really need help with my nvdia display
<Ace2016> aleksanteri: have you installed kbfx?
<orient> thank you
<aleksanteri> Ace2016: just did
<salaah> its showing a resolution of 640x480
<Ace2016> aleksanteri: what version?
<lupul> does anyone know a command to flush the cache?
<lupul> on feity
<aleksanteri> Ace2016: 0.4.9.1
<salaah> im downloading a driver from nvidia right now...
<pyrooo> _4strO? pollyo?
<lupul> !flush
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flush - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupul> !cache
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cache - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<salaah> can someone help me install it
<_4strO> pyrooo: just a sec ;)
<pyrooo> ok 10x :)
<Ace2016> then look in the menu > settings > kbfx configurator
<Narada> hi guys; what gui would you recommend to install packages in kubuntu feisty; i mean if i don't want to use apt-get on command line
<aleksanteri> Narada: synaptic
<snap> <adz21c> although if ur running feisty, go to system settings, then advanced and click wine applications and it should install everything u need     Can someone point me to wwhere i can find this?
<pollyo> salaah: Isn't the driver in the repositories?
<aleksanteri> Narada: use apt on that :P
<Ace2016> Narada: synaptic, its the best
<danny500> Ace2016: you can only get down to 2 windows why do you want one window so badly?
<boubbin> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Narada> aleksanteri: hehe; is that like gui in kde or gui in command line?
<aleksanteri> iirc it's a gui
<aleksanteri> darn it g2g
<Ace2016> danny500: i work with lots of images at once, i only close them when i've finished with all of them, i'm making an icon set, and my task bar is full of just gimp stuff, and then it soon gets into one long annoying menu
<_4strO> pyrooo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17054/
<pescez> hi everyone
<_4strO> pyrooo: its the file with some corrections
<pyrooo> _4strO: i'm gonna try that!
<pyrooo> thanks!
<pescez> do you know how to setup boot position on the screen for cairo-clock at startup?
<ira> so why wont my upgrade wizzard load?
<Ace2016> _4strO: should get rid of the wacom stuff while your at it
<_4strO> pyrooo: then come back even if it'sok
<ira> askes me if i want to upgrade I say yes a bunch of time
<danny500> Ace2016: well the way I told you you will only have a tool windows and the work area, are you wanting to have all the work areas in on window?
<Narada> Ace2016: how does synaptic compare with adept package manager? you use that as well?
<salaah> pollyo: i tried the driver in the repository, its not working
<pyrooo> ok. thanks!
<_4strO> Ace2016: if it's not needed yes but we never know ;)
<ira> tells me it is about to close adapt and then nuttin
<pescez> did somebody read my question? :P
<ira> I did I have no answer
<_4strO> pescez: yes but dont know what is cairo-clock ;)
<pescez> eheh
<_4strO> pescez: but look in your home in a hidden file
<springball> maybe you neeed to be in cairo?
<pescez> _4strO, it's a funny composite clock
<springball> can any one tell me why I can update?
<springball> can't
<_4strO> springball: what's exacty the pb ?
<_4strO> +l
<springball> It asked me if I want to load the upgrade wizzard
<springball> I say yes
<springball> do all the questions
<pescez> what a stupid issue... there's a .cairo-clockrc in home and first two arguments are x=-1 y=-1 .. columbus egg..
<pescez> thank you _4strO
<_4strO> ;)
<springball> said it will close adapt and run
<springball> but it dosent close adapt or run
<danny500> how do I open my nvidia settings?
<Ace2016> Narada: take a look, this is adept: http://img258.imageshack.us/my.php?image=adeptfq8.png   and this is synaptic: http://img258.imageshack.us/my.php?image=synapticno6.png
<pescez> nvidia-settings
<_4strO> springball: ps -A | grep adept
<danny500> yeah, how do I open it?
<springball> any idea
<springball>  5028 ?        00:00:11 adept_notifier
<springball>  6646 ?        00:00:07 adept_updater
<danny500> nevermind
<Ace2016> Narada: synaptic has better options, you can for example look at packages from just one repo, look at the just the updateable ones, and select certain ones to update, and its got a better search
<_4strO> springball: and in your adept window nothing is moving ?
<springball> adept nope
<_4strO> did you try to close it ?
<pescez> synaptics rocks against adept
<springball> now i did same
<_4strO> same ?
<springball>  5028 ?        00:00:11 adept_notifier
<_4strO> springball: start adept
<springball> ok
<Ace2016> springball: thats the adept updater that sits in your system tray and tells you about updated stuff
<Narada> Ace2016: wow thanks for the images; k i'll try synaptic
<springball> restarted adap
<springball> t
<bobesponja> hey
<Ace2016> hey
<springball> t
<springball> 5028 ?        00:00:11 adept_notifier
<springball>  6850 ?        00:00:03 adept_manager
<_4strO> springball: have you a new button or something new in adept ?
<springball> not that i can see
<Ace2016> springball: whats worng?
<bobesponja> I can't click with mouse wheel after feisty upgrade
<springball> update wizzard not working
<Ace2016> bobesponja: you broke your mouse?
<bobesponja> I can't use the middle click to open tabs or pasting text
<bobesponja> Ace2016: it used to work with edgy but all of a sudden it doesn't
<bobesponja> Ace2016: I can scroll though
<Ace2016> springball:
<_4strO> springball: what is update wizzard ?
<springball> nw i get the update wizzard notica again
<Ace2016> bobesponja: run konsole, and then the command xev, then middle click in the square
<_4strO> springball: close adept
<springball> "A new version of Kubuntu is avalable!
<_4strO> springball:
<_4strO> and then
<_4strO> whats hap
<_4strO> you can do the upgrade ?
<springball> no thats the issue
<bobesponja> Ace2016: i did
<Daisuke_Ido> wizzard, spelled with two z's.  i think the update utility should have been called rincewind
<springball> ;-)
<Ace2016> bobesponja: does it show the click?
<springball> my point
<bobesponja> Ace2016: no it doesn't show the click
<springball> when I close the adapt
<springball> nuttin
<Ace2016> bobesponja: try again with this command, its easier to see:   xev |grep button
<springball> Daisuke? you think maybe I need Vines?
<_4strO> springball: which version of kubuntu have ypi ?
<_4strO> you ?
<Ace2016> bobesponja: does it show mouse button 2 when you middle click? and do the other buttons show?
<springball> 6.10
<_4strO> !fesity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fesity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> springball: i would actually go with nobby first
<_4strO> !feisty
<ubotu> Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Kubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<franz> what is the name of the application that manages the KDE toolbar ?
<Ace2016> franz: what toolbar?
<patrick_> I have a problem about the keyboard input when using the firefox....sometime the keyboard was halted !!!
<franz> the bottom bar
<springball> ubotu nice if it worked
<franz> with menu and programs
<Ace2016> patrick_: i've also had mouse and keyboard problems with feisty sometimes keys get stuck down for some reason and i had to modify xorg.conf to get the mouse buttons to work
<Ace2016> franz: you mean kmenu? the one that comes up when you press Alt+F1?
<bobesponja> Ace2016: the other buttons show, but not the middle one
<franz> that one , thank  you Ace2016
<patrick_> Ace2016....I have the keyboard problem...but I can use the keyboard to log-in before starting the x windw
<Ace2016> bobesponja: run kdesu kwrite, then open /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bobesponja> Ace2016: it does show when I scroll though
<_4strO> Ace2016: kate is better :p
<Ace2016> _4strO: but we're only opening one file
<bobesponja> Ace2016: ok it open
<Ace2016> bobesponja: in the mouse section what is Option "Device"  and  Option  "Protocol" set to?
<_4strO> Ace2016: never mind kate is powerfull :p
<bobesponja> Ace2016: Option		"Device"		"/dev/input/mice"
* _4strO </troll>
<bobesponja> Ace2016: Option		"Protocol"		"ImPS/2"
<matrix> hi, is there a way to define the mount point where my usb disks are connected? best would of course be a graphical guided one.
<bobesponja> Ace2016: I did try PS/2 and ExplorerPS/2 but it didn't help
<Ace2016> bobesponja: i had problems with those settings, comment them out and  try  Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"  and      Option         "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"
<Ace2016> it might be /dev/psaux, that might solve it
<Ace2016> franz: you can use kmenuedit to edit it
<bobesponja> Ace2016: ok, let me try
<boubbin> how to set the bandwidth rate for a single application for example Adept ?
<springball> ok give up on the update fo4r now
<Ace2016> franz: you could also just use Alt+F2 and then type in the app you want to run, its a much faster way, like alt+f2 and then type konversation, or ~ which opens the file browser at your home dir
<_4strO> !feisty | springball
<ubotu> springball: Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Kubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<springball> doesnt work
<springball> thats my point
<springball> but a nice link!
<_4strO> springball:  kdesktop -v
<_4strO> version ?
<springball> Qt: 3.3.6
<springball> KDE: 3.5.6
<springball> KDesktop: 3.5.6
<bobesponja> Ace2016: nope, still not working :/
<ronny> hi
<Ace2016> hi
<_4strO> springball: have you put http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356-pre-feisty-upgrade/ edgy main on your sources.list ?
<pyrooo> hi again all
<pyrooo> still doesn't work :|
<springball> yes
<_4strO> pyrooo: mmm
<pyrooo> _4stro: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?action=profile;u=7568;sa=showPosts
<si^> is this possible that fglrx has conflict with ALSA [hanging even with unplugged SoundBlaster live!]  ? :/
<Ace2016> springball: so you've edited your sources.list with the updated repos?
<springball> yes
<pyrooo> the dude has the exact same specs as i do
<jovan> are the nvidia drivers in ubuntu repo different from the original nvidia installer?
<Ace2016> springball: do you have synaptic installed?
<Ace2016> springball: you could just get it to do the update
<bobesponja> Ace2016: any idea what's wrong with my middle click?
<springball> yes
<Narada> hmm synaptic is quite nice
<_4strO> pyrooo: i will googling a little :p
<springball> ok ace how so
<pyrooo> _4strO: omg! thats me 2 years ago!! huh
<pyrooo> omfg!! he he he :D
<Ace2016> bobesponja: could be the mouse itself or could be the new xorg version or the config, have you tried another mouse? like a usb one or a ps2 one if your using a usb one now?
<Ace2016> springball: well run kdesu synaptic and click mark all upgrades
<bobesponja> Ace2016: I'm using a usb now
<_4strO> pyrooo: your on the liveCD right ?
<springball> ok will try thanks
<kblog> is it possible to get remote control on a win xp client from a linux client? i do have some support for mi sis...
<bobesponja> Ace2016: I only have one mouse :/
<pyrooo> ye
<pyrooo> yep
<_4strO> kblog: putty
<_4strO> !ssh | kblog
<ubotu> kblog: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<kblog> _4strO: putty is a name of a such software, i guess?
<_4strO> ;)
<kblog> ok, ill read about it. thanks.
<pyrooo> i'm on the liveCD
<jamesb_> Failed to fetch http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/Release Unable to find expected entry  dosbox/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<jamesb_> how do I upgrade to feisty without dosbox getting in the way?!
<ayja> hey peopls! howto optimize kubuntu? it's so memory-hungry :\
<jamesb_> "skip and continue" doesn't seem to be an option - sigh
<pyrooo> what should i do?
<Ace2016> kblog: you could try this, its a bit outdated, but the method hasn't changed much http://yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/VNC.html
<Ace2016> pyrooo: whats wrong?
<sylvisj> how would I go about setting up aiglx with kubuntu?
<pyrooo> Ace2016: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=6825.msg27126#msg27126
<Ace2016> pyrooo: seems like a refresh rate and screen resolution problem
<doubleshe> hello
<doubleshe> everyone
<pyrooo> ace2016: the screen resolution, maybe the refresh rate. how do i fix it?
<Ace2016> pyrooo: you could have a look at the refresh rate and resolution the live cd is running and just copy that info over to your install
<pyrooo> how do i do that?
<facugaich> Hi, I can't access any website or connect to msn. Only thing I can connect to is IRC so far
<Ace2016> facugaich: my guess is dns
<Ace2016> facugaich: try ping google.com
<pyrooo> ace2016: how do i do what you just said?
<_4strO> pyrooo: kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<facugaich> Ace2016: PING google.com (64.233.167.99) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Ace2016> pyrooo: well the xorg.conf in /etc/X11/xorg.conf of the live cd and mount the root partition of your install like _4strO said before and compare it to that one
<Ace2016> facugaich: dns looks ok
<Aurri> Hello, I've tried to get a w-lan connection under kubuntu but the config manager always loads until 28% and stops. the card is detected automatically by my system
<facugaich> Ace2016: any other ideas?
<Udi> .
<Ace2016> facugaich: you tried going to the site in firefox? and konqueror?
<facugaich> Ace2016: Konqueror only
<Ace2016> facugaich: and did the pings return?
* ronny is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<pyrooo> PC shutdown :| can anyone help me?
<aleksanteri> back
<Ace2016> pyrooo: what do you mean pc shutdown?
<facugaich> Ace2016: I'm not sure what do you mean
<aleksanteri> ok... how do i install a kbfx theme?
<pyrooo> power failure. computer shutdown
<Ace2016> facugaich: does it have lots of 64 bytes from google.com (64.233.187.99): icmp_seq=1 ttl=240 time=123 ms#
<Ace2016> does it show that as the output or something similar?
<facugaich> Ace2016: oh, yes, yes
<ubuntu_> hi, I'm in live cd, have mounted one ntfs partition @ /mnt - need to mount another but cant create a new mount point folder?
<Ace2016> facugaich: so konqueror can't get to google.com?
<pyrooo> ok. Ace, can you please help me?
<facugaich> Ace2016: Nope, it says "can't connect to server" (or something like that my kubuntu is in Spanish). I can see the favicon though
<pyrooo> i managed to make the resolution and frequency's okey in the LIveCD
<pyrooo> how do i do that on my install?
<Ace2016> ubuntu_: what you do is go into /mnt/ and make a new dir, then mount it to /mnt/newdir not mount it to /mnt/, just make a new dir called /mnt2 and install it to there
<acetoxy> Hm, KNetworkManager doesnt list any wireless networks
<Ace2016> pyrooo: so now you know the correct settings?
<Ace2016> pyrooo: open konsole
<pyrooo> yes
<ubuntu_> but /mnt is currently my first mounted partiton?
<pyrooo> ACE2016: i used the gui setup. from the "system settings"
<Ace2016> ubuntu_: so? make another folder called /mnt2 and mount it there
<acetoxy> Ah, now it does
<ubuntu_> thanks
<sylvisj> how would I add 915resolution to run at boot?
<acetoxy> Had to switch to disconnected mode and then back to connected mode.
<MidMark> I've installed vsftp but which username are allowed to enter into?
<pyrooo> Ace: can you help me please?
<Ace2016> ubuntu_: don't mount the same thing in 2 places, that could mess it up, just make mnt2 and mount the other partition you want there
<Ace2016> pyrooo: do mkdir /temp
<sylvisj> anyone?
<pyrooo> did it
<Ace2016> pyrooo: then mount /dev/hd(whatever you picked last time as the partition you had as /) /temp
<ubuntu_> thanks, also, It seems I cant write to my ntfs, how do i?
<pyrooo> ace: how do i know which one? i don't remember. i used a grep command, can you remind me which command it was?
<Ace2016> ubuntu_: you cannot write to ntfs from linux, at least with the ubuntu cd, however knoppix may allow it, but it is dangerous and could mess up the partiton
<Ace2016> pyrooo: i'll look it up
* tetel_away is back.
<red22> i have kubuntu and just installed ubuntu-desktop. "startx" now boots gnome but i want kde.  how do i change that pls?
<facugaich> Ace2016: I can also use the repositories. A misconfiguration maybe?
<BluesKaj> red22, install kubuntu-desktop
<Ace2016> pyrooo: mount /dev/sda3 /temp -t ext3  thats should work
<red22> kueskaj: it is already installed from before installing gnome
<Ace2016> facugaich: not sure, could be something like ipv6 or something
<BluesKaj> red22, do you have KDE installed
<red22> and it has too many customized settings i don't wish to lose.
<red22> yes
<Ace2016> pyrooo: worked?
<pyrooo> nope
<pyrooo> special device sda does not exist
<aleksanteri> how do i install a kbfx theme?
<red22> blueskaj: i'm in kde right now, but if i shutown x (like i have to sometimes) and then type "startx" it goes to gnome instead of kde
<MinceR> i've managed to boot the damn thing. turns out it renamed /dev/hdc1 to /dev/sdb1 -- is this some kind of new fad i'm unaware of?
<pyrooo> ok listen, i don't think it's gonna work.... i played enough. damn linux
<Ace2016> pyroo run fdisk -l and put it in a pastebin
<szyszeja> holaaa
<Ace2016> MinceR: i think its a problem with the install disks, it thought my hda was sda and go itself totally messed up when i removed uuids from fstab,
<BluesKaj> sorry red22... dunno what to tell you ...uninstall gnome-desktop?
<Ace2016> pyrooo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<MinceR> i didn't mess with uuids, i don't think they're a bad idea...
<MinceR> it did kill the nvidia driver, i'm trying to reinstall it now.
<red22> blueskaj: it's ok thnx for trying though.  i'm sure it has to do with that startx script in /usr/bin/startx, but i can't make sense of it
<BluesKaj> Ace2016?. perhaps you could help red22
<feldegast> tthhere  is a command to  ser kde as the default, wish i could remember it
<feldegast> cos i want to set it as well
<MinceR> now x keeps segfaulting
<MinceR> i really don't get how feisty is supposed to be stable now
<Ace2016> red22: try sudo update-alternatives --config x-session-manager
<feldegast> does anyone  see what is wrong with: splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splashimages/kubuntucustom.xpm.gz
<Ace2016> oh wait he left :(
<Ace2016> pyrooo: u there?
<facugaich> Ace2016: lol, it fixed itself
<Ace2016> facugaich: thats great
<Ace2016> red22: try sudo update-alternatives --config x-session-manager
<red22> just got back, i keep killing my kde by mistake..hehe.  anyway to stop shift-backspace from killing kde pls?
<Ace2016> red22: are you running xgl?
<kristjan_> are "deb-src" lines needed at all?
<red22> ace2016: yes
<red22> not right now though bc i killed kde and startx now brings me up in gnome, where i am now
<specialbuddy> has anyone had any issues controlling volume using Kmix?
<BluesKaj> specialbuddy, issues?
<Ace2016> red22: run this: xmodmap -e 'keycode 22 = BackSpace'  however the changes may not stick after the restart so, run kwrite, set this as the first line: #!/bin/bashpaste then this as the second:  xmodmap -e 'keycode 22 = BackSpace'   then leave a third line empty, then save it in ~/.kde/Autostart/ and call it whatever you want, then make it executable
<Ace2016> red22: thats how i solved the problem
<specialbuddy> I can't control my volume with it?
<magnuson> red22: Option "DontZap"  "true"
<specialbuddy> I guess that's not really a question :)
<iarwain_> hi there, anyone know how to get FretsOnFire to run? (running Feisty, and fof complains about libpython2.4.so.1.0 not being found)
<Ace2016> magnuson: thats different shift+backspace is a thing that happens with xgl, ctrl+alt+backspace is normal
<Hobbsee> iarwain_: install python2.4?
<iarwain_> Hobbsee: but i have python2.5, wouldn't that be conflicting?
<Ace2016> specialbuddy: open kmix, then try adjusting the pcm value, does that change the volume?
<Hobbsee> iarwain_: not sure.  didnt think so...
<iarwain_> Hobbsee: trying atm =)
<jussi01> hmmm, can someone tell me how to back up my gpg key?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: copy your .gnupg/ folder somewhere safe
<BluesKaj> specialbuddy, type 'alsamixer' in the terminal ..see if you can control the vol from there
<jussi01> Hobbsee: brilliant, thanks
<specialbuddy> pcm adjusts the sound but why can't I use the pc speaker one?
<BluesKaj> pc speaker isn't your soundcard , specialbuddy
<iarwain_> Hobbsee: i installed python, and fretsonfire complains about a 'not matching glx visual'
<Ace2016> specialbuddy: what pc speaker one, forget that, right click on the kmix icon > select master channel, then pick pcm, then it'll work
<specialbuddy> thank you Ace2016 and BluesKaj
<soulrider__> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Raven301> I'm trying to put 7.04 onto a western digital 15g hard drive put when I do the install it says it doesn't know what driver to use for the hard drive I went thru the whole list and nothing worked. When I have the beta version on it was ok. Any Ideas?
<snap> is there any way to make the file browser show the path of a selected file?
<Raven301> s/put/but
<peter_> hello! where does that upgrade tool save packages? i was trying to upgrade, but after downloading the packages (only 1G..) it gave some errors, hope it didn't delete them
<Ace2016> snap: what do you mean selected file path? its in the address bar isn't it?
<snap> i dont see address bar thats what i want
<Ace2016> snap: you want to hide the address bar in konqueror?
<Tired_> Ok.  I think I got Beryl working.  What keys do I press to blow my mind?
<red22> ace2016: i'm gonna reboot into kde to try out your advice. be back in a bit. ty.
<Ace2016> red22: bye
<snap> no i want to show the path to selected files in the file browser
<snap> so i can copy paste them into terminal
<aro> Tired_: If it's really working, click on the desktop with both left and right mouse buttons at the same time
<aro> Tired_: Then move around
<red22> ace2016: actually one more thing related to keyboard.. how do i enable my windows/menu key pls?
<Ace2016> snap: forget that, just browse to the place and press F4 or F8
<Tired_> wow!
<Tired_> it's definitely working
<aro> Also alt+tab between several windows
<Tired_> how to make the cube?
<peter_> settings/toolbar/location or what?
<aro> Tired_: Right+left click on the desktop didn't activate the cube?
<snap> nothing happened
<Tired_> the instructions for feisty on wiki.beryl-project.org seem pretty idiot-proof, got it on the first try from there
<Ace2016> red22: xmodmap -e 'keycode 116 = Super_L' and xmodmap -e 'keycode 115 = Super_L' then the button is called super, so if your in the beryl menus use stuff like <Super>button1 for move and stuff>
<Tired_> it made a cube with no faces
<peter_> can someone help me? when i'll run the update again will it delete the packages, or are they already lost?
<Ace2016> red22: put them in the file you make in autostart
<snap> grrr frustrating
<goffi> hi
<BluesKaj> peter_, running update doesn't delete pkges
<snap> at one point i did have a file manager that had the path ....i have no idea where that went now
<Ace2016> snap: whats frustrating?
<Ace2016> snap: upload a screenshot to somewhere like imageshack and use that to explain what you mean
<peter_> but it already downloaded them, but ended with some error after that
<snap> i need to install MT4 and I want to typw ~wine path/filename.exe
<snap> but i cant get terminal to the right directory
<snap> so i thought ill browes in the file manager and copy the path text and paste it into terminal
<red22> ace2016: isn't there a nice little gui app for handling this keyboard stuff/remapping?  i'm not gonna remember commands in a few days.  i'm gonna have to start keeping a journal.. :P
<peter_> upgrading ubuntu to version 6.10? wtf. i've probably something wrong
<Tired_> how does one add a shortcut to their desktop for a program, like you would in Windows?
<red22> snap: if you browse with konqueror you have the path in the address bar. if it's hidden you can activate it in prefs too.
<peter_> create new>link to application ?
<Tired_> then you have to know where it is...i'm used to just dragging things off the start menu to the desktop
<snap> any tips on getting printscreen to work so i can upload a screen cap?
<adaptr> it works fine here
<adaptr> should be fully automatic
<Ace2016> Tired_: so you want a link to an a program on your desktop?
<Tired_> yep
<peter_> tired_> r click and add item to desktop
<Tired_> more than one
<Tired_> oh
* Tired_ slaps his forehead.
<mistic> does anyone here know how to choose which sound card I want to use ? I want kubuntu to use my usb-headset and not the other soundcard... how to say that to him ? XD
<Ace2016> Tired_: you do know you can just drag it, press alt+f1, find the thing, click, hold down, and it to the desktop, release and then select copy
<Tired_> i'm always expecting things to be more difficult in linux...they really aren't.
<Tired_> i do now  ;)
<bobleny> I have VNC installed on a couple of my computers, but I don't know what the IP Address' are for them. I can check that computer, but it changes every time it reboots. Is there a way to check the IPs that are connected to my local network? All of the computers are on the same router.
<mistic> Tired_: how to do that then ? plz :D:D:D
<red22> tired_: right click the menu item and select add to desktop
<Tired_> oh, sorry, mistic, i was speaking to someone else
<mistic> ho u weren't spoken to me ^
<mistic> :'(
<mistic> no problem...
<peter_> bobleny> use DNS
<Ace2016> mistic: go into kcontrol
<bobleny> Domain Name Server?
<Ace2016> mistic: then into sound and multimedia, then into sound system, then pick what you want
<Ace2016> mistic: in the hardware tab
<mistic> 1 min
<peter_> if i understand it, you have DHCP and want always know, how to connect to some computer?
<dettoaltrimenti> question: if I plug in a camera through usb, what will it be in /dev probably? is there any way to tell the most recently connected device on my computer?
<dettoaltrimenti> another question: I did something in Konsole where now I can't see what I type- how do I change it back?
<Ace2016> dettoaltrimenti: it should pop up a window asking to mount or something, did it come up?
<red22> ace2016: how can i get all my mouse buttons working (7 btns logitech mx510). i followed some guides modifiying my xorg.conf, but no luck.
<mistic> Ace2016: I'm in, but in the hardware tab I can choose some things like Alsa, OSS etc... but there is no list about my sound cards here
<dettoaltrimenti> nope ace2016
<bobleny> peter_: I need to know how to connect to the computers. What I don't know, is how to get the information to connect to the computers.
<dettoaltrimenti> another question: image files are automatically opened by firefox. How do I change it so they automatically open in eog?
<jhutchins> dettoaltrimenti: You may need to change the scheema, you may just need to close the console and open a new one.  You can try entering the command 'reset'.
<dettoaltrimenti> jhutchins- thanks, reset worked
<Ace2016> mistic: the only other thing i remember is to try kmix, i think that has a dropdown with the 2 cards in it
<snap> http://img124.imageshack.us/img124/9853/screenshotbw4.png
<Traveler2> i'm trying to use wubi to install kubuntu, and followed the instructions to do it, buy installing the alternative 7.04 in the same folder
<mistic> kmix... ok
<Traveler2> but it still insists on downloading ordinary ubuntu :/
<jhutchins> !ssh | bobleny
<ubotu> bobleny: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<mistic> Ace2016: my cards are listed in Kmix, but how to choose one by default ? I cannot say that... :S
<Traveler2> guide for wubi says it should take that one instead, but it refuses
<jhutchins> !info wubi
<ubotu> Package wubi does not exist in feisty
<jhutchins> !find wubi
<Traveler2> it is the windows installer
<ubotu> Package/file wubi does not exist in feisty
<Traveler2> so i don't need to repartition
<peter_> ubotu: he's connecting with VNC
<jhutchins> Traveler2: You're going to try to install it to a windows partition?
<peter_> lol
<Traveler2> that's what wubi's meant to do
<peter_> he's bott :\
<jhutchins> Traveler2: Is it ntfs or vfat?
<Ace2016> red22: did you ceck the forums, i just found this, it might help
<Traveler2> ntfs, it just refuses to use the kubuntu iso i just downloaded
<dettoaltrimenti> is there an irc channel for using gimp?
<Traveler2> instead it goes and download ubuntu :/
<bobleny> peter_: so, no ideas?
<peter_> if you have only small amount of computers, set fixed ips for them. but i think with dynamically assigned IPs is the DNS way to go. you then always connect to computer1 etc.
<mistic> :'(
<red22> snap: just hit the button with the pad and pencil between the "back" and "places" buttons on top left
<red22> snap: then you get the address bar you want
<red22> got it?
<bobleny> peter_: I don't know anything about that though... As far as I know, they need to have a server on them to have there own DNS....
<Ace2016> mistic: as far as i know the one you pick in the list is the one thats used, i only saw it for about a day
<Tired_> wow.  this beryl stuff is worth the price of admission by itself
<red22> ace2016: you didn't paste link.. " just found this, it might help..." ?
<mistic> Ace2016: And I must restart the computer after having picked it in the list ?
<BluesKaj> peter_, maybe some pkges are broken
<Ace2016> red22: woops
<snap> red thanks.....i used concorer its file exactly what i was looking for
<Ace2016> red22: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=59729&highlight=logitech+mouse+7+buttons
<snap> but i still cant get wine to install the file
<chi0> does any one know a good ati guide for Feisty
<Ace2016> red22: just search for: logitech mouse 7 buttons    or something similar in the forums, then pick one that relates to your mouse or comes closest to it
<peter_> BluesKaj: not, it's upgrading now, probably because adept was not closed and locked the db, but I think it should close automatically
<BluesKaj> chi0, what do you want to do ?
<bobleny> Isn't there a way to  scan the router to find all the computers that are connected to it?
<red22> ace2016: ty i'll try doing my searches in the forums and not just yahoo or general search engine. seems more helpful.  thanks again.
<BluesKaj> ok peter_ , good :)
<Ace2016> chi0: pick one, from here and follow the steps to install the ati driver http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<peter_> bobleny: depends on settings
<chi0> ok ty
<bobleny> peter_: Which settings?
<peter_> bobleny: firewall etc. scan router from internal network, or from where? you can log into most routers from browser.
<murphy78> I've got a problem with my fan not working on my laptop since I installed 7.04.  Can anybody help?
<red22> snap: glad to help.
<rjt> hey guys im tryuing to recompile my kernel and i am far enough that i have it and everything but it keeps telling me to name the file to patch
<rjt> any ideas?
<neoncode> Why doesn't Win+C Play/Pause amarok on Feisty?
<jhutchins> Traveler2: Write access to ntfs partitions isn't even supported in standard Linux, I think maybe you don't understand what you're doing.
<murphy78> I've got a problem with my fan not working on my laptop since I installed 7.04.  Can anybody help?
<red22> noencode: does the win key work at all just by itself? feisty seems to not enable it by default.
<Ace2016> neoncode: did you try to set it as a shortcut in amarok?
<snowice> hello, does anybody know which package I need to install for k3b to be able to burn mp3? BTW, this is on feisty.
<rjt> can someone help me compile a kernel?
<neoncode> red22: I can still stop or next track/previous track useing the Win key hotkeys. But Win+C doesn't do anything. Also when I right lick on the amarok systray icon it doesn't show a shortcut next to the play option. Yet it shows the other shortcuts.
<neoncode> *click
<Ace2016> snowice: libk3b2-mp3
<jhutchins> neoncode: The shortcut keys for amarok tend to change from release to release, distro to distro.  Look under the amarok configuration to see what's defined now.
<Whiz2> what is the command to delete a directory
<Whiz2> ?
<snowice> ace2016, that one is installed already, but I still get the error message on k3b startup about missing plugin, something about mad library
<bobleny> peter_: How can I scan the router?
<theringmaster> when I shut down my kubuntu feisty machine the shut down screen is black
<neoncode> jhutchins: When I goto Settings -> Configure Shortcuts. It doesn't show the other Win key shortcuts that do work.
<rjt> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME COMPILE A KERNEL, I JUST HAVE 1 QUESTION ABOUT IT
<jhutchins> Whiz2:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<kalagio> hi
<jhutchins> neoncode: Settings/Global Shortcuts.
<rjt> it keeps saying FILE TO PATCH which file to i type in there
<Ace2016> snowice: tried installing libmad0?
<dettoaltrimenti> is there a program in ubuntu to download podcasts?
<theringmaster> my machine will shut down normally, but the screen is just not showing
<kalagio> do you know any channels to discuss for laptops?
<peter_> !info nmap
<ubotu> nmap: The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.20-1 (feisty), package size 732 kB, installed size 2644 kB
<snowice> libmad0 is installed as well, I have no clue what could be missing as well ...
<rjt> does anyone know how to compile a kernel
<jhutchins> rjt: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Kernel-HOWTO.html
<Ace2016> snowice: can you copy the error message?
<neoncode> jhutchins: ...Damn I'm blind... thanks!
<BluesKaj> !compile | rjt
<ubotu> rjt: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<rjt> jhutchins, it keeps telling me to to patch what file and i dont know what pile to put in there
<jhutchins> neoncode: Don't feel to bad, that got me too.
<bobleny> ...
<peter_> has anyone tryed the new kernel scheduler?
<neoncode> jhutchins: Right, thanks though!
<LeeJunFan> peter_: you mean with the low-latency kernel?
<jhutchins> rjt: Kernel Compiling is beyond the scope of this channel, you should find some guides like the one above.  It's something that needs to be done correctly, step-by-step.  Sounds like you've gotten a step out of order.
<theringmaster> here is my thread I made about it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=417751
<snap> Hell yeah Got Metatrader 4 working under wine
<snap> Saaaaaawwwweeeeeetttt
<snowice> Mp3 Audio Decoder plugin not found.  K3b could not load or find the Mp3 decoder plugin. This means that you will not be able to create Audio CDs from Mp3 files. Many Linux distributions do not include Mp3 support for legal reasons.  Solution: To enable Mp3 support, please install the MAD Mp3 decoding library as well as the K3b MAD Mp3 decoder plugin (the latter may already be installed but not functional due to the missing libmad). Some
<snowice> distributions allow installation of Mp3 support via an online update tool (i.e. SuSE's YOU).
<kalagio> where can i ask about a laptop to buy?
<Hobbsee> kalagio: #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Hobbsee> !mp3 | snowice
<kalagio> thanks a lot
<ubotu> snowice: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<peter_> LeeJunFan: no, i mean that from ingo, look at kerneltrap.org
<jhutchins> rjt: Here's a guide specific to Ubuntu (and maybe more current): http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<Ace2016> kalagio: never ever get a laptop with ati for graphics, you will regreat that forever, stick with nvidia, or intel, but nvidia is the best
<kalagio> Ace2016 i am between two models
<theringmaster> why doesn't my shut-down screen show?
<rjt> i am just trying to get my wireless work and i read online that if you compile a new kernel it will work
<mistic> Ace2016: it didn't work :S I picked up "usb headset" in kmix and restarted computer. I'm stil on the other card
<Flosoft_> hey
<LeeJunFan> peter_: if you're looking for a smoother X experience I suggest simply installing schedutils and sudo chrt -p 1 `pidof X`  to give X realtime priority, using the low-latency kernel will help, but you need to turn on preempt with sysctl -w kernel.hz_timer=1
<Azzco> I'm trying to repartition my system and I need to move files between the partitions. Can I do this from a LiveCD?
<Flosoft_> I need some info about DVB-T
<Flosoft_> I have an MSI TV@nywhere
<Flosoft_> what do I need to use it?
<adaptr> LeeJunFan: I need the preempt flip for any help in the lowlatency kernel ?
<adaptr> LeeJunFan: it's not automatically better than the normal one ? that's.. stupid, sorta
<adaptr> because why the * would I even install the lowlatency kernel ?
<theringmaster> Can anyone tell me why my shut-down screen won't show?
<johndarc> salut
<malik_> damn kubuntu is buggy
<LeeJunFan> adaptr: yeah, I thought so too, but the reasoning it's not on by default is that it can cause problems on machines which use virtualization.
<aro> Malik_: care to be descriptive?
<Whiz2> forgot to ask before i left... is there a command to empty the trash from the command line? (I'm out of disk space & can not load my desktop)
<malik_> i mean it just is
<malik_> i dont use it anymore
<malik_> but when i had it
<aro> Malik_: I repeat, care to be descriptive?
<johndarc> do you know how to open rpm files?
<malik_> it was incredibly slow
<aro> Malik_: Then why are you in this channel?
<adaptr> LeeJunFan: okay.. thanks for the tip
<malik_> and when i tried to turn the computer off
<malik_> it wouldnt turn off
<red22> neoncode: sorry,  something came up i had to handle.  seems like you got it worked out anyway though. good.
<malik_> but the monitor would power off by itself
<aro> Malik_: Why are you in this channel if you no longer use Kubuntu?
<Flosoft_> !tv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flosoft_> !dvb-t
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvb-t - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<theringmaster> hello?
<malik_> konversation logged me on
<johndarc> hello
<LeeJunFan> malik_: did conversation also type that in for you?
<theringmaster> Is there a reason why my shut-down screen is not showing?
<LeeJunFan> err konversation.
<Flosoft_> anyone?
<aro> malik_: please leave if you are going to do nothing productive
<johndarc> thanks
<Whiz2> can someone help me please? I need to empty the trash on my user, but I can't load KDE, because I have no free disk space. is there a way to do it from the command line?
<neoncode> red22: Thanks, and thank you for helping!
<aro> theringmaster: are you using XGL?
<theringmaster> no
<theringmaster> This is just a default install
<aro> theringmaster: oh, sorry, I had that problem with XGL, so that is the limit of my experience
<adaptr> Whiz2: rm -rf ~/.Trash
<theringmaster> the computer will shut down normally, but the screen doesn't show
<aro> theringmaster: you mean the kubuntu screen with the blue loading bar indicating shut down?
<theringmaster> yes
<theringmaster> would you call that the usplash?
<aro> theringmaster: I'm not sure of its actual name
<Hobbsee> theringmaster: yes
<red22> yw :)
<Hobbsee> ksplash is the one after you login
<theringmaster> so my usplash isn't showing
<red22> snap: you still around?
<Whiz2> adaptr ty
<rjt> WTF I JUST WANT MY WIRELESS BACK
<snap> it wont let me send a private message red
<Flosoft_> how do I use my TV Card?
<Flosoft_> it is a DVB-T
<Flosoft_> MSI TV@nywhere Master
<red22> snap: just double click my name.. and type in the new channel.. should work ?
<red22> if not just type here i suppose pls
<snap> no they have private messages block for unregistered people
<snap> http://www.forexfactory.com/showthread.php?p=243411#post243411
<neoncode> Can anyone help me with KVM, when I try to run it it core dumps and exits.
<Whiz2> one more question before i leave... I'm going to get myself a larger hard drive for my linux system. does anyone know of a program that will allow me to copy my linux partition to a different drive in a way that will allow me to swap the drives, and boot from the newly copied partition?
<snap> the info i used in that link
<red22> snap: ah ok i forgot about that
<red22> ok i'll check that out ty.
<kim_> Whiz2: i use gparted its in the package manager
<marcreichelt> hi!
<rjt> intell wireless, anyone got it workin?
<red22> what you using it for? trading futures?
<snap> that link will have the info....
<snap> let me know
<snap> I trade Forex currency
<marcreichelt> with Kubuntu 7.04, KNetworkManager is the default program to configure the network
<marcreichelt> I'm using a laptop, and i have eth0 (LAN) and eth1 (WLAN)
<red22> how long have you been doing that?  works well / no flaws or complaints about forex?
<Whiz2> kim_: so if i use gparted to copy my system partition to a new drive, and make it active (and resize it to the full drive capacity) i should be able to swap them, and boot from the newly copied partition keeping everything currently installed without any issues?
<marcreichelt> if I configure eth0 and deactivate eth1, after a reboot, eth1 is active again
<rjt> how to configure mine to work?
<rjt> i am on wired now and i just want my wireless back so i can play xbox live
<theringmaster> does anyone have any idea on how to fix my usplash?
<marcreichelt> is this a bug, or a feature? :-/
<snap> been trading for 2 years now
<snap> forex is very tough
<red22> snap: tough?
<snap> took me a solid year of 14-18 days and a bunch of losses to finally get good
<snowice> k3b says normalize-audio not installed, but it's in /usr/bin and the latter is in the search pad, how can that be?
<Flosoft_> !channels
<ubotu> A list of Freenode channels is available via http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - Ubuntu related channels can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<red22> ah.
<snap> err that should read 14-18 hour
<red22> snap: i would really like to talk some more about this for a bit.  do you mind going to another channel or registering so we can pm and not be off-topic here?
<red22> if you don't mind.
<snap> um sure
<Flosoft_> can anyone tell me how I use my TV card?
<red22> great ty
<geggam> Flosoft_, is it software or hardware encoder ?
<snap> come on over to irc.evolu.net #general-area-napstex if you can
<Flosoft_> hardware encoder
<Flosoft_> geggam: atleast I suppose so
<geggam> do u have the module ittv modprobed ?
<Flosoft_> geggam: no :S
<geggam> modprobe ittv
<geggam> i think xawtv will connect
<geggam> !xawtv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xawtv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<red22> snap: just join  the channel on this server, can you?
<Flosoft_> florian@Zeus:~/ut2004$ modprobe ittv
<Flosoft_> FATAL: Module ittv not found.
<Flosoft_> florian@Zeus:~/ut2004$
<Flosoft_> geggam: It is a MSI TV@nywhere Master
<Flosoft_> geggam:  http://www.msicomputer.com/product/netpc/netpc_detail.asp?model=TV@nywhere_Master
<Godfather3> scsh.irc.encrypted vR/fpZo=
<Godfather3> Test
<Flosoft> geggam: I don't know what programms can play TV (wanted Kaffeine to play) and I need some modules I suppose?
<geggam> Flosoft, this ugly bastard did it with your TV card... mythtv is a bit overkill
<geggam> http://www.lemis.com/grog/HOWTO/mythtv-setup.html
<Flosoft> yeah ... but I don't need MyTV
<geggam> xawtv should be all u need IF the kernel found it...
<Flosoft> * MythTV
<geggam> i have to get back to database crap
<geggam> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<geggam> u might need that Flosoft
<geggam> later
<Godfather3> Test
<Flosoft> ok .. cya
<Godfather3> Test
<livingdaylight> hi, maybe someone can help me with gmail notifier. In configuring i need to add path to browser. Can someone tell me what that might look like to firefox?
<dettoaltrimenti> when transferring large files to my external hard drive, it seems to 'pause' itself for 2 or 3 seconds, every 5 or 6 seconds. Can I fix this?
<livingdaylight>  maybe someone can help me with gmail notifier. In configuring i need to add path to browser. Can someone tell me what that might look like to firefox?
<wirr> livingdaylight: the patch for firefox is /usr/bin/firefox
<livingdaylight> wirr, much obliged
<malik_> yo
<malik_> is there anyway i can make gnome look like kde?
<dettoaltrimenti> just use kde
<malik_> no
<malik_> its too buggy
<Arwen> yay, free Feisty CDs! are they nice and pretty?
<dettoaltrimenti> I've been using it for about a year, malik_ what's buggy about it?
<malik_> fesity kubuntu
<dettoaltrimenti> yeah, I'm using it, what's buggy about it
<BluesKaj> malik , KDE is fine perhaps your setup is buggy
<marcreichelt> how can I configure (K)NetworkManager so that the configuration does not change (even after a reboot)?
<malik_> ubuntu feisty is fine
<malik_> when i was using kubuntu
<malik_> when i tried to turn off the pc it wouldnt
<snowice> is medibuntu repo required to handle mp3 files ?
<zoli> help pls I cannot save nvidia screen resolution 1152x864 - i have to adjust after every restart (7.04 kubuntu)
<aro> malik_: this is a kubuntu support channel, if you are not using kubuntu, do not bother asking questions
<kblog> does anybody know this vnc-client? http://www.cspace.in/
<Azzco> Is there any place where I can get help specificly for qtparted?
<malik_> whoah
<malik_> i didnt know this was an asshole channel
<BluesKaj> malik_, has a point, i have the same problem , but i don't think it's KDE , it's smething to do with X
<Pete_>  Heh.
<aro> Regardless, he's been in this channel saying nothing but "WOW KDE IS BUGGY"
<aro> "My computer won't turn off KDE sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!"
<Azzco> indeed
<priest_> hi
<dettoaltrimenti> aro, cool off, he only said it once, and it was in response to something I said
<dettoaltrimenti> besides, there's not really a big difference between kubuntu and ubuntu
<Azzco> Okay so does anyone know if there's some parted IRC channel?
<BluesKaj> yeah, he was here last week being negative too ,... his mom prolly lets him on the pc a few times/wk
<sc0tch> Is there a way to customize the list of base packages that install (say removing unwanted packages), before installing to HDD?
<aro> dettoaltrimenti: check the logs, he's been saying it for the past hour
<marcreichelt> Azzco: #parted ?
<marcreichelt> ;)
<Azzco> marcreichelt: I'm using qtParted and I'm having trouble resizing
<marcreichelt> Azzco: Resizing is _always_ a problem
<marcreichelt> AFAIK QTParted does not support this feature
<marcreichelt> gparted does
<marcreichelt> but
<snowice> Can anybody help me with something as simple as burning an audio CD from mp3 files? Otherwise I go to sleep, it's 1am here. :-)
<BluesKaj> Azzco, have you considered GParted Live CD , it's bootable and does a much better job
<marcreichelt> what file system do you have on the partition you want to resize?
<Azzco> snowice if you're using kubuntu ther'es allways k3b
<Azzco> marcreichelt: ext3
<marcreichelt> hmm
<marcreichelt> then gparted should work
<Azzco> Okay thanks I'll try it out
<marcreichelt> but always make a backup first
<dettoaltrimenti> alright
<Azzco> Okay
<marcreichelt> resizing a partition always is critical
<snowice> Azzco, I am, and it's with k3b that I have the problem, complaining about a missing plugin, but I have no idea which one it is.
<llutz> snowice: use k3b after "sudo aptitude install libk3b2-mp3"
<dettoaltrimenti> hey, is there any way in the terminal to merge all the txt files in a folder without typing each file name out?
<snowice> llutz, libk3b2-mp3 is installed, but still error
<llutz> snowice: sry no idea then
<snowice> llutz, do u use feisty and can you burn audio cd from mp3 files?
<llutz> snowice: yes
<marcreichelt> snowice: have you restartedt K3b after that?
<Arwen> snowice, I can... not that I'd want to....
<snowice> yes, I did restart k3b after that
<marcreichelt> hmm
<snowice> do I need to add the medibuntu repo in my sources list?
<marcreichelt> not really
<llutz> snowice: not for mp3
<Arwen> no, libk3b2-mp3 or whatever covers it
<Arwen> the medibuntu k3b can rip DVDs... but with very few options..
<snowice> I even rebooted and still have the problem
<Arwen> you know... audio CDs are overrated... just get a portable media player..
<marcreichelt> snowice: no idea if it works from then on, but did you install lame?
<marcreichelt> I have 'lame' installed here
<snowice> lame is also installed
<marcreichelt> but as all others said, libk3b2-mp3 should work
<marcreichelt> hmm
<marcreichelt> no idea ;)
<llutz> lame encodes mp3, nothing to do with ecoding
<snowice> I have added medibuntu, it seems to upgrade amarok, k3b and a few others but it's terribly slow
<Arwen> llutz, well, lame also acts as a decoder...
<marcreichelt> oh
<marcreichelt> llutz: lame also decodes MP3 ;)
<llutz> yea but not with k3b
<marcreichelt> seems so
<marcreichelt> maybe you have a solution for my problem?
<marcreichelt> with (K)NetworkManager?
<BluesKaj> Arwen, audio CD quality is much higher than even the highest bitrate MP3 , it's not the same or overrated at all , that's been my experience.
<Arwen> BluesKaj, if you burn an MP3 to Audio CD, then it's 20x larger and the same bad quality...
<Arwen> besides, AAC > MP3
<marcreichelt> har
<marcreichelt> FLAC > AAC > MP3
<llutz> if lossy-compression, then ogg/Vorbis
<Arwen> FLAC and AAC are for different things...
<marcreichelt> :)
<Arwen> llutz, meh, I prefer MPEG-4 AAC, it has wider support
* marcreichelt hates WMV
<snowice> is there an easy way then to convert mp3 files to ogg?
<marcreichelt> oggenc?
<llutz> there's a script calles mp32ogg
<llutz> called
<BluesKaj> Arwen, i don't burn mp3 to cd ...it's still mp3
<Arwen> marcreichelt, wait, you can encode audio as WMV???
<Arwen> BluesKaj, yep, but that's the topic of the discussion
<Arwen> 192k MP3 is pretty solid though
<marcreichelt> no, Arwen
* marcreichelt hates WMV and WMA
<Arwen> then what's WMV have to do with this?... oh... WMA...
<ubuntu_> somone can help me
<ubuntu_> ?
<marcreichelt> codecs ;)
<soulrider> ubuntu_: yeah, ask
<BluesKaj> I'm old school , mp3 is for disposeable music lovers
<marcreichelt> ubuntu_: don't ask to ask, just ask
<soulrider> and ubuntu_ change your nick please
<dettoaltrimenti> actually, mp3 is pretty good. I know for a fact that I can't tell the difference between mp3 and wav on any audio equipment that costs less than $2000
<soulrider> yeah, i dont have a problem with MP3
<dettoaltrimenti> this is just like saying that records sound better than cds.... I can't hear it.
<soulrider> kipseron:  :)
<snowice> ok, I will try to convert my mp3's to ogg
<Arwen> BluesKaj, well, MP3 is kinda outdated.... it's time for it to die anyway
<snowice> who owns the mp3 patent anyway?
<Arwen> snowice, NO! DON'T DO THAT
<dettoaltrimenti> does anyone here use the console audio player moc?
<snowice> Arwen, why not?
<kipseron> i install kubuntu 7.04 update from my 6.10 kubuntu and i stop the update in 80% and now my kubuntu dont start its give me some errors in start somthing about the event.d someone know how to fix it now i am from live cd
<kipseron> ?
<Arwen> snowice, that makes your crappy music sound even worse
<marcreichelt> snowice: beside, oggenc does not support MP3
<Arwen> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mp3#Licensing_and_patent_issues - MP3 patents
<dettoaltrimenti> if you don't use mp3, then use FLAC. it's the smallest lossless way to go
<BluesKaj> dettoaltrimenti, audio memory is terrible , I'll grant you that , but if one compares the 2 CD Audio will win hands down even on a rck system
<marcreichelt> you first have to decode the MP3s
<BluesKaj> rack
<Arwen> dettoaltrimenti, not actually true, there's several formats more efficient than FLAC
<Arwen> BluesKaj, again, 192K+ MP3 is more or less transparent... but then again, I don't have gold-plated wires
<kdawg> hate to interupt, but how do I add a terminal shortcut to the right click menu?
<BluesKaj> Flac has a lot of utilities that will play it , like VLC
<Arwen> BluesKaj, not a lot of support on the portable front though
<Arwen> *cpu power*
<snowice> it's clear I can't use mp3, so I need something else, but I still have a large collection of mp3's, so they need to be converted in something I can work with
<kipseron> ok someone can help me
<kipseron> ?
<Arwen> snowice, decode them to wav and then burn them
<kdawg> whats up kipseron
<kipseron> i ask the quistion
<snowice> how to decode to wav?
<BluesKaj> Arwen, no fancy interconnects are necessary to tell the diff between true wav and mp3
<Ace2016> kipseron: are you on the live cd?
<kipseron> yes
<Arwen> BluesKaj, that was a sarcastic comment... but anyway, I definitely can't tell the difference... maybe you have golden ear syndrome? or your encoder really sucks?
<Menda> hi
* Ace2016 just saw the cool google earth day image
<Ace2016> anyway
<Arwen> Ace2016, frozen google :-)
<dettoaltrimenti> BluesKaj- http://duxlist.com:81/ give that a try
<kipseron> ace
<kipseron> you can help me
<kdawg> yeah but I thought the earth was getting hotter every year......  al gore needs to talk to google
<kipseron> ?
<kipseron> \
<BluesKaj> Arwen, well I'm sorry you think it's sarcastic ...been into audio and playing music for over 50 yrs , maybe it's just my aural experience showing thru .
<kipseron> \
<kipseron> plz somone
<kipseron> <kipseron> i install kubuntu 7.04 update from my 6.10 kubuntu and i stop the update in 80% and now my kubuntu dont start its give me some errors in start somthing about the event.d someone know how to fix it now i am from live cd
<Arwen> BluesKaj, or it's because you *expect* to hear a difference so your brain *perceives* one
<Arwen> try a blind test
<marcreichelt> hehe
<marcreichelt> lame --decode test.mp3 - | oggenc - -o test.ogg
<marcreichelt> Pipes are cool
<Ace2016> kipseron: you could chroot to it
<kipseron> how i do that
<BluesKaj> bah humbug ...mp3 sucks period ! :)
<firestarter> hi all. is there anyone who has VLC or MPLAYER? I have to test if my streaming server works for remote adresses.... thnks
<Ace2016> kipseron: run konsole, then type in sudo su, then  mkdir /mnt/root
<Arwen> BluesKaj, I never said it didn't... I just said that it's transparent at 192K
<BluesKaj> firestarter,try amarok
<kipseron> and
<vicks> hi, usb isnt working on my feisty. i can't even enter the usb module in system settings. and when i do an lsusb in konsole, it just hangs. can anyone help me?
<dettoaltrimenti> I tried that, and I couldn't tell the difference
<BluesKaj> sucks transparently , then :)
<Ace2016> kipseron: mount /dev/whatever your root partition is /mnt/root
<Arwen> firestarter, I do
<Ace2016> kipseron: do you know what your / was?
<Arwen> firestarter, uri?
<slow-motion> hallo
<kipseron> /home/kipseron
<kipseron> you mean to that
<kipseron> or
<kipseron> to
<kipseron> /media/hdb1
<firestarter> arwen, one moment (thnks)
<Ace2016> hdb1 was / right?
<Ace2016> can't be it
<kipseron> and know
<kipseron> how i can get into the pakage manager
<kipseron> of this partition
<kipseron> package
<greeko> hello
<Ace2016> kipseron: what partition did you install ubuntu to?
<kipseron> /media/hdb1
<kipseron> kubuntu
<dettoaltrimenti> which file deals with mounting things when you plug them in?
<kipseron> how want to get into the package manager of this partiton
<kipseron> for finish this update
<Ace2016> oh so you mean in the livecd you can go into /dev/hdb1 and it has fodlers like bin and stuff?
<Ace2016> kipseron: i'm trying to get to that, you have to mound it first
<kipseron> no i want to delete package
<kipseron> i mounted it
<Ace2016> kipseron: do you want to finish the update?
<kipseron> its already mount
<kipseron> yes
<Arwen> dettoaltrimenti, /etc/fstab
<kipseron> i want a access to do upgrade on this partiton
<kipseron> and its finish my update
<Ace2016> kipseron: so the root partition has been mounted into /media/hdb1 and you see all the folders like usr and boot and stuff in there?
<dettoaltrimenti> that's the one, thanks arwen
<kipseron> yes
<dettoaltrimenti> and is there a log file for mount?
<kipseron> i think i made it
<kipseron> sec
<kipseron> no
<kipseron> so you can helkp me
<Ace2016> ok then run cd /  and then mount -t proc none /media/hdb1/proc
<kipseron> so you can help
<Arwen> dettoaltrimenti, /var/log/syslog ?
<Ace2016> kipseron: done?
<paolo> i need help with mouse
* Ace2016 thinks feisty has some mouse problems in it, seen lots of people today with mouse problems
<kipseron> sec
<paolo> in fact after upgrading to feisty my 3rd button mouse
<paolo> stop working
<Ace2016> paolo: you mean middle click?
<kipseron> yes
<kipseron> done
<dettoaltrimenti> well I can't find it, but I get an error about not having a newline in my fstab- what's that all about
<Arwen> haha, my generic MICROSOFT mouse works perfectly :-)
<Arwen> says something doesn't it?
<Ace2016> mount -o bind /dev /media/hdb1/dev
<kipseron> Ace2016:
<Ace2016> kipseron: run that
<Ace2016> kipseron: ??
<paolo> i tried to look @ xorg.conf for some errors but i didn't find nothing .-P
<kipseron> done
<Ace2016> sudo chroot /media/hdb1 /bin/bash
<Ace2016> kipseron: run that
<paolo> clicking the wheel aka 3rd button
<Ace2016> kipseron: does it get you into the command line?
<kipseron> yes
<Ace2016> kipseron: now run apt-get dist-upgrade
<paolo> my mouse is microsoft too :-)
<BluesKaj> as is mine
<kipseron> not work
<kipseron> its show only fonts
<Ace2016> kipseron: what error
<kipseron> The following packages will be upgraded:
<kipseron>   ttf-arphic-ukai
<kipseron> its do only that
<rjt> hmm
<Ace2016> thats strange
<rjt> i was wondering if someone is around and maybe able to help me figure out my wifi problems
<kipseron> ace
<kipseron> so you know what to do
<kipseron> ?
<Ace2016> kipseron: try apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade
<kipseron> no
<Ace2016> no?
<kipseron> the same problem
<Ace2016> problem?
<kipseron> only that package
<kipseron> The following packages will be upgraded:
<kipseron>   ttf-arphic-ukai
<BluesKaj> !ndiswrapper | rjt
<ubotu> rjt: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<paolo> i also looked for differences between the current xorg.conf and some other previously bak-upped
<kipseron> ace
<paolo> it doesn't help
<kipseron> so you have more ideas
<Ace2016> open a new konsole tab and do ls -a  /media/hdb1  and paste the contents of the current konsole tab and the new one in the pastebin:   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<firestarter> arwen: this is the url for VLC  rtsp://82.48.155.216:8854/mpeg4ESVideoTest
<firestarter> can you tell me if you see the streaming? (thnks)
<kipseron> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17089/
<kipseron> ace
<kipseron> here it is
<Ace2016> kipseron: and the contents of the first konsole tab?
<Arwen> firestarter, no data
<Ace2016> the one in which you tried to do the update?
<firestarter> Arwen: are you bhind a FW?
<Arwen> yes, what's that have to do with your stream though?
<kipseron> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17091/
<kipseron> here it is
<Ace2016> see that there explains a lot
<firestarter> Arwen: i have to test if the streaming is reachable from a remote host
<Arwen> firestarter, VLC connects to your server but fails to receive any data
<firestarter> maybe Arwen your FW blocks the incoming data
<kipseron> ace
<kipseron> you know what i need to do
<kipseron> ?
<Arwen> firestarter, um, no
<Arwen> your server is just misconfigured
<Ace2016> kipseron: umount /dev/hdb1
<kipseron> ok
<kipseron> and
<firestarter> Arwen: try this other one, plz:
<Ace2016> kipseron: open a new konsole tab, and don't type anything about chroot randomly in tehre
<firestarter>   rtsp://82.48.155.216:8554/mpeg4ESVideoTest
<kipseron> ok
<kipseron> what to do
<Arwen> firestarter, same problem, rtp connect but no data
<firestarter> Arwen: ok, thnks for your support
<easy1> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kipseron> ace
<Ace2016> kipseron: do sudo su, then mkdir /temp then mount /dev/hdb1 /temp, then mount -t proc none /temp/proc then mount -o bind /dev /temp/dev
<easy1> does anyone know if the compiz guide works for fiesty
<easy1> this one !compiz
<Ace2016> now do sudo chroot /temp /bin/bash
<kipseron> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# mount /dev/hdb1 /temp
<kipseron> mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /temp busy
<kipseron> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdb1 is mounted on /mnt/root
<kipseron> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu#
<Ace2016> kipseron: ok run umount /dev/hdb1
<Ace2016> done?#
<kipseron> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# umount /dev/hdb1
<kipseron> umount: /mnt/root: device is busy
<kipseron> umount: /mnt/root: device is busy
<kipseron> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu#
<Ace2016> close konsole and start a fresh one, and close any file browsers looking at /mnt/root
<Ace2016> then run sudo su, then umount /dev/hdb1
<Ace2016> does that work?
<kipseron> no
<kipseron> busy agein
<Ace2016> ok well the fastest way to solve this is to restart
<Ace2016> so restart and come back
<CygnusX1> Has anyone added Kubuntu-desktop to Ubuntu 7.04 and ran into the issue in which after logging in via KDM, the screen blanks momentarily and then drops you back to the KDM login screen?  (I am currently using GDM to login to KDE without issue...well, except shutdown and restart are not available except from GDM)
<emanuel> :o
<adlsfkjad> hello
<Ace2016> hi
<Ace2016> kipseron: u there?
<adlsfkjad> i have a quick question for somebody
<aleksanteri> adlsfkjad: ask
<adlsfkjad> you ready lol?
<adlsfkjad> ok im runnin 2 os's
<Ace2016> which 2?
<adlsfkjad> i have windows xp and ubuntu on one hard drive
<Ace2016> and you want to access linux files from windows?
* Ace2016 wonders about the question...
<adlsfkjad> actually i wanna do it the other way around i want to acces all my windows files using linux
<Ace2016> is it ntfs???
<Arwen> !ntfs | adlsfkjad
<ubotu> adlsfkjad: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<adlsfkjad> yes
<Ace2016> or fat32??
<adlsfkjad> nts\
<adlsfkjad> ntfs*
<Ace2016> oh well you can read ntfs but not write, writing to ntfs is dangerous
<MegaVolt> hi, im having a problem with dist-upgrade: http://rafb.net/p/sexxAg33.html       help pls :(
<kinus__> has anyone managed to access linux files from a windows boot? i've got close by running a virtual pc in windows and then creating a samba share
<adlsfkjad> all i want to do is listein to my music but it wont find the hard drive...
<adlsfkjad> ive tried mounting and everything yet it wont lemme do anythin
<MegaVolt> kinus__: www.fs-driver.org ?
<adiga> quit
<Ace2016> adlsfkjad: thats fine, you can listen to the music
<adlsfkjad> yes explain to me how thats where im lost
<Ace2016> adlsfkjad: it should be mounted in /media/
<adlsfkjad> ill have to check again but its not in there
<MegaVolt> adlsfkjad: what kind of harddisk / partition is it?
<adlsfkjad> what you mean
<kinus__> Thanks MegaVolt, i don't trust it though
<MegaVolt> adlsfkjad: e.g. if its on the first sata disc second partition try: mkdir /mnt/test && mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/test
<MegaVolt> as root
<MegaVolt> kinus__: using it for about 2 years now, it works fine
<Ace2016> adlsfkjad: post the contents of sudo fdisk -l and run kdesu kate and open /etc/fstab and copy the contents also to a pastebin,    http://pastebin.com/
<kinus__> MegaVolt, i don't run windows anymore...that was a problem I was trying to solve about 3 years ago. Was just curious if anyone had solved it yet
<jervine> kinus__: fs-driver is pretty good... there's also other utilities like e2fs explorer (or something like that)
<adlsfkjad> peter@Omerta:~$ sudo fdisk -l
<adlsfkjad> Password:
<adlsfkjad> Disk /dev/hda: 20.4 GB, 20416757760 bytes
<adlsfkjad> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 2482 cylinders
<adlsfkjad> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<adlsfkjad>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<adlsfkjad> /dev/hda1   *           1        1589    12763611    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Ace2016> me wonders when kipseron will be back
<adlsfkjad> /dev/hda2            1590        2176     4715077+  83  Linux
<adlsfkjad> /dev/hda3            2177        2482     2457945   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Ace2016> adlsfkjad: wait!!!!!!
<adlsfkjad> Disk /dev/hdb: 122.9 GB, 122942324736 bytes
<adlsfkjad> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14946 cylinders
<adlsfkjad> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Ace2016> adlsfkjad: STOP!!!!
<adlsfkjad>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<adlsfkjad> /dev/hdb1               1       14946   120053713+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<Ace2016> STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<adlsfkjad> peter@Omerta:~$
<MegaVolt> adlsfkjad: use pastebin or smething like that pls
<adlsfkjad> i stopped lol
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | adlsfkjad
<ubotu> adlsfkjad: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<MegaVolt> see topic
<Ace2016> adlsfkjad: i said copy it to a pastebin!!! http://pastebin.com/
<adlsfkjad> to late haha
<adlsfkjad> im workin on that now
<MegaVolt> what you need is: mkdir /media/windows && mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows
<Ace2016> now post your /etc/fstab at the pastebin
<jervine> MegaVolt: he probably wants hdb1 - that seems to be the larger (data?) partition
<Kubuntu> Hello
<Ace2016> hi
<MegaVolt> jervine: right .. didnt see the last line ;)
<Kubuntu> How can I make cool music in LMMS?
<adlsfkjad> ya the bigger one is my second harddrive
<MegaVolt> what you need is: mkdir /media/windows && mount /dev/hdb1 /media/windows
<adlsfkjad> cant create directory
<MegaVolt> adlsfkjad: as root
<Ace2016> adlsfkjad: can you post the contents of /etc/fstab???  run "sudo cat /etc/fstab" in the command line and paste it into the pastebin
<yonkeltron> how does one get to the adept installer interface?
<LjL> Ace2016: fstab should be readable as non-root too
<MegaVolt> http://rafb.net/p/sexxAg33.html       can anyone help?
<LjL> yonkeltron: K / System / Adept Manager
<jussi01> ok, ive just reinstalled, and my adept doesnt start... it tries but it just doesnt start. any ideas?
<adlsfkjad> its not lettin me do fstab
<Ace2016> jussi01: try installing synapitc, sudo apt-get install synaptic, and start it using kdesu synaptic
<yonkeltron> LjL: yes but that's the adept manager and i want to know how to get to the interface pictured here: http://shots.linuxquestions.org/scaled/Kubuntu%207.04/21.gif
<to0om> hi all, a question: i'd like to get java working with konqueror (e.g. with map24.com). i'm using feisty and have sun-java installed from the ubuntu repository. i also have java enabled in the konqueror settings and have entered the full java executable path, but map24.com still doesn't work. does anyone have an idea?
<Ace2016> O_O
<adlsfkjad> permission denied lol
<MegaVolt> jussi01: maybe remove (with purge) adept and reinstall ?
<Cable86> how we doin?
<jussi01> MegaVolt: yeah, ill give that a try
<adlsfkjad> do i have to format the second one linux format?
<MegaVolt> yonkeltron: kde start menu - add/remove programs
<MegaVolt> or console: adept_installer
<LjL> yonkeltron: err, that's jude K / Add/Remove...
<LjL> jsut
<LjL> gah, just
<Kubuntu> What cool can I install?
<kinus__> qtparted
<kinus__> yakuake
<LjL> !info coolmain
<ubotu> Package coolmain does not exist in feisty
<aro> Kubuntu: define cool
<LjL> !info coolmail
<ubotu> coolmail: Mail notifier with 3d graphics. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-9 (feisty), package size 19 kB, installed size 104 kB
<kinus__> devede
<kinus__> acidrip
<kinus__> gtkpod
<kinus__> chromium
<kinus__> supertux
<kinus__> tuxracer
<kinus__> those are all cool things
<Cable86> how would i go about changing the K icon?
<Ace2016> kinus__: you missed the best one, beryl :D
<Ace2016> Cable86: install kbfx
<kinus__> Ace2016: ahh...of course
<kinus__> though i assume evryone has beryl installed by now
<Cable86> i dont use beryl
<Cable86> i used it a LONG time ago, but it was too unstable so i just stayed away from it
<BluesKaj> why beryl ...why asume :)
<MegaVolt> i also dont use it ... but i got it installed to have someting to show if there will ever be a girl anywhere near me
<Ace2016> Cable86: well not its stable enough to use, mine has never crashed so far in feisty :D#
<soulrider> i had problems with beryl in ubuntu. but it works great for me in Arch
<Cable86> nice....i last used it back when its interface looked exactly like compiz, but it just had some extras :-P
<kinus__> a great beryl theme ---> http://www.beryl-themes.org/content/show.php/Kore?content=54701
<soulrider> my beryl uses mi KDE theme
<MegaVolt> cmon guys anyone pls :( http://rafb.net/p/sexxAg33.html    how to fix this?
<philip_> i like beryl in feisty but when i try to run wolfenstein it doesn't go full screen
<rjt> i just wish my wireless intel card worked
<Cable86> i wonder how things will progress with compiz/beryl now that theyre merging
<MegaVolt> that beryl theme looks ... not really good
<MegaVolt> more like " i want to be vista but im too ugly to even do that "
<aro> MegaVolt: to each his own
<MegaVolt> yea
<Cable86> Ace2016: so kbfx will give me the option to change the icon?
<soulrider> MegaVolt: try doing "sudo aptitude update" and "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<soulrider> MegaVolt: vista doesnt look that good
<soulrider> yes, it looks nice, but not that much
<MegaVolt> soulrider: i get that error message trying to do dist-upgrade (and upgrade, update works fine)
<jubuntu> should one use apt-get or aptitude?
<Kubuntu> Vista looks like your grandmas ass!
<Cable86> put it all in one command...."sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" goes faster that way :-D
<MegaVolt> think the black is a little too depressing
<soulrider> MegaVolt: aptitude or apt-get ?
<MegaVolt> apt-get
<Kubuntu> apt-get i think!
<soulrider> aptitude is better than apt-get
<MegaVolt> aptitude is something else?
<soulrider> handles dependencies better in some cases
<Cable86> jubuntu:  read this: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<MegaVolt> kk ill try ;)
<soulrider> everyone has been linking tot hats ite, wtf is it? :P
<yonkeltron> LjL: is the adept-installer interface present in edgy?
<MegaVolt> no, aptitude giving me the same error
<Cable86> soulrider:  its just a great guide site that aysiu (from the forums) made
<Kubuntu> How often should I update Kubuntu? Can it do it automaticaly?
<soulrider> i see, can we all contribute?
<soulrider> last night i was thinking of making a quick FAQ for newbies
<soulrider> with the most basic questions, quick andswers
<Kubuntu> Ho made Kubuntu?
<Cable86> well, im guessing you could add to the wiki somehow, or write a entry in the tutorials and tips section of the forums
<Kubuntu> Bill Gates?
<aro> Yea Bill Gates made it last night
<kaneknows> so is there a way you can force a cdrom to eject?
<kaneknows> its not mounted
<soulrider> eject
<Cable86> push the eject button?
<MegaVolt> kaneknows: press the button
<aro> You can physically put a pin in the little hole that forces the door to open on the CDROM
<Kubuntu> Hehe
<soulrider> Kubuntu: no way bill made this :P
<Kubuntu> Ho made this?
<Ace2016> restart the pc and unmount it during the restart
<Kubuntu> A Deutch guy?
<soulrider> Kubuntu: Mark Shuttleworth founded Ubuntu
<aro> A lot of people made it
<aro> It's a community effort
<kaneknows> aro thats truee but thats a little hackey eh?
<soulrider> Linus Torvalds was hte one that wrote Linux originally
<soulrider> Kubuntu: linux is mantained byt he community now
<aro> kaneknows, you said it wasn't mounted so that is what I suggested
<Kubuntu> Not by that Deutch guy?
<kaneknows> : )
<soulrider> no
<soulrider> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux Kubuntu read that
<Kubuntu> How can I contribute?
<ultrafuzz> I just ran the Distro Upgrade last night and now I cannot access or read my USB HD, i have it enables but "i do not have the rights to open it"...any thoughts?
<soulrider> Kubuntu: lots of ways
<Cable86> is there a way to make a konqueror quicklauncher that i can use to pick which profile i want it to load with?
<esben> ultrafuzz: Does it mount? Try typing "mount" in a terminal
<Kubuntu> How can I make a game for instance?
<ultrafuzz> esben: ill try
<Cable86> like...one that gives me a choice, or one for each view profile?
<soulrider> Kubuntu:  you would ahve to know programming :P
<Kubuntu> Where can I learn that?
<Kubuntu> Isn't it a WYSIWYG editor for games?
<MegaVolt> Kubuntu: google c++ tutorial
<soulrider> not that i know of Kubuntu
<soulrider> i need to go study, be back later
<ultrafuzz> esben: already mounted...still cannot access
<Kubuntu> Is c++ for kubuntu?
<MegaVolt> and google opengl tutorial
<si^> hey, someone here with ATI + fglrx who can help me? i installed fglrx when i run with DRI disabled it's ok when i run with DRI enabled kde hangs after loading
<Kubuntu> I thougth it was for windows!
<MegaVolt> Kubuntu: c++ is for almost everything, including kubuntu
<jubuntu> why do you want to enable DRI with fgrlx?
<Kubuntu> So if I make a c++ game, then it would work in both linux and windows?
<si^> jubuntu: 3d acceleration?
<MegaVolt> Kubuntu: if you use the right libs: yes
<MegaVolt> Kubuntu: try google for c++, opengl, sdl
<BluesKaj> jubuntu, he's talikning about direct rendering, so he can run apps like google earth etc
<aro> Kubuntu: you really should read up on C++ by googling it
<aro> Kubuntu: you'll learn a lot more than in here
<Kubuntu> But where can I find a complyer that worx in kubuntu?
<ultrafuzz> Kubuntu: Usae Adept and search for C++ Complier
<jubuntu> apt-get install g++ ;)
<MegaVolt> si^: isnt fglrx the ati driver with (more or less full) 3d functionality? then there is no need for dri
<Kubuntu> sudo apt-get install c++ ?
<esben> Kubuntu: gcc is the name of the compiler everyone uses on linux
<MegaVolt> gcc for c and g++ for c++
<Kubuntu> I already hav gcc
<BluesKaj> MegaVolt, if one uses the proprietary fglrx driver , it won't dri with the open source one
<MegaVolt> java is probably easier to start with
<esben> Kubuntu: Then ou are set :)
<Kubuntu> How do I start gcc?
<MegaVolt> BluesKaj: exactly ;) it cant work that way
<esben> Kubuntu: Find a C++ tutorial site. Try going from wikipedia
<Kubuntu> But I need to start the program first!
<Kubuntu> How?
<ultrafuzz> esben: already mounted...still cannot access
<rjt> intel wireless
<rjt> has there been a fix yet?
<aro> Kubuntu, you don't "start" gcc
<BluesKaj> yeah MegaVolt unless our italian friend who wrote Envy comes up with a version for Feisty
<Kubuntu> Why not?
<aro> Kubuntu, you really need to read up on basic programming, try googling it
<jubuntu> linux kernel 2.6.20 contains the latest driver for ipw3945
<Kubuntu> But I need a complyer!
<aro> Kubuntu, there are great websites out there that will answer ALL of what you are asking
<Kubuntu> Such as?
<aro> Kubutnu, gcc is a compiler
<aro> Kubuntu, www.google.com
<beau> when i do iwconfig i get access point:invalid any suggestions?
<Arwen> Kubuntu, you run gcc like this "gcc -o binaryfile sourcefile.c"
<si^> MegaVolt: no idea i want to make it functional... for now i have 2 options, when i set in bios AGP to 4 MB it runs without DRI when i set 128 MB it loads with DRI etc... and hang after KDE is loaded it hangs i can move mouse but all freeze
<beau> i also tried to set the ap to any but it didnt work
<esben> Kubuntu: Try here :) http://www.cplusplus.com/doc/
<Kubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu-desktop:~$ gcc: sourcefile.c: No such file or directory
<Kubuntu> bash: gcc:: command not found
<Kubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu-desktop:~$ gcc: no input files
<Kubuntu> bash: gcc:: command not found
<Kubuntu> ops
<jubuntu> what ati ?
<Kubuntu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<aro> Kubuntu, PLEASE read up on basic programming, it sounds like you don't know where to begin
<frojnd> why is my soudn all weired when I connect headphones ???? plase help? If I have speakers sound is OK, but when swich the cables sound is all weird.. any ideas??
<Arwen> Kubuntu, you're too lame to write programs, go die please
<Kubuntu> but it says I neeed a coplier, gcc won't run!
<MegaVolt> si^: the flxgr driver cant work with dri (afaik)
<si^> MegaVolt: i run Kubuntu 6.10 + ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run [ method: http://forum.ubuntu.ro/viewtopic.php?id=1355 ]  + Radeon 9100 @ 128 MB
<aro> Kubuntu, are you being serious or just trolling?
<jubuntu> (II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!
<Kubuntu> I'm serious!
<beau> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17093/
<si^> MegaVolt: so what i have to do to make it running 3D games, cedega etc...?
<aro> Kubuntu, this is the last time I'm going to say this, go to http://www.google.com and search for programming tutorials
<Arwen> si^, buy an nvidia card..
<photon> Kubuntu: gcc -o mybin sourcefile.c
<jubuntu> si^: did you check this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<aro> photon, he doesn't know what that means, he types it verbatim
<jubuntu> 3d ati works just fine
<si^> Arwen: i'm really thinking about this :( i spent whole day
<si^> lsmod|grep fglrx
<si^> fglrx                 406988  0
<si^> agpgart                34888  2 fglrx,via_agp
<MegaVolt> si^: the ati driver should provide all the functionality of dri by itself
<MegaVolt> si^: sadly it doesnt do a good job at it ... the ati driver simply sucks ... id never buy an ati card because of that ;)
<Kubuntu> gcc: sourcefile.c: No such file or directory
<Kubuntu> gcc: no input files
<aro> photon, see
<Kubuntu> That happens!
<aro> Kubuntu, www.google.com
<si^> fglrxinfo
<si^> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<si^> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<si^> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<si^> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.1)
<sylvisj> ok! so
<hendaus> somebody help me please!
<BluesKaj> telling him to buy nvisdia doesn't help his immediate problem
<MegaVolt> si^: nothing, the fglrx driver alone is capable of running 3d games
<Kubuntu> nvida rules
<jubuntu> all i had to do was to run "sudo aticonfig --initial"
<si^> jubuntu: i set that initial....
<BluesKaj> si^, why are you fooling with the bios for dri anyway ?
<sylvisj> The NVIDIA kernel module does not appear to be receiving interrupts generated by the NVIDIA graphics device PCI:3:0:0. Please see Chapter 5: Common Problems in the readme for additionial info. Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device!
<hendaus> i am using ktorrent 2.1, can anyone give me the new one for edgy?
<MegaVolt> si^: by the way: world of padman rulez
<Kubuntu> jubuntu what is jubuntu?
<sylvisj> can anyone help?
<Arwen> si^, that means your fglrx isn't running
<si^> i have that:
<si^> LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose fglrxinfo
<si^> libGL error: XF86DRIQueryDirectRenderingCapable returned false
<si^> libGL error: XF86DRIQueryDirectRenderingCapable returned false
<sylvisj> please?
<feldegast> could someone help me get a grub splashimage to work? i keep getting "read" errors
<Arwen> you have to have a vendor string like "ati tech X1950XT" or something
<jubuntu> what ati card do you have?
<si^> BluesKaj: to run KDE... because when i set AGP aperture to 128 MB it hangs...
<BluesKaj> well, don't
<si^> Arwen: yeah but i set it in my xorg.conf
<nvon> hi all
<frojnd> I don't understand why when I connect headphones, sound is all weird,  Ican't hear vocals and when I talk to someone trough skype other person hear himself?? obviously is omething wrong with audio settings. Any ideas how to make sound normal???
<Arwen> si^, make sure there are no references to "driver ati" or "driver radeon"
<Kubuntu> What programs burns cds in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> si^, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver#head-839ea46a1da3bee0839b28a9595722a9cdf07797
<si^> Arwen: in xorg.confg?
<sylvisj> The NVIDIA kernel module does not appear to be receiving interrupts generated by the NVIDIA graphics device PCI:3:0:0. Please see Chapter 5: Common Problems in the readme for additionial info. Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device!
<sylvisj> I'm given taht error by xinit
<sylvisj> My X is apparently quite borked
<Arwen> si^, yes
<sylvisj> Can anyone help me fix it?
<si^> so i have to disable "ati" driver?
<feldegast> Kubuntu use k3b
<Kubuntu> Don't use NVIDA drivers they break x!!
<si^> and just leave fglrx ?
<Arwen> replace all references to "driver ati" with "driver fglrx"
<Kubuntu> Thenks
<nvon> i upgraded to 7.4 and now i can't connect to the inet. i can't even talk to my dsl modem. upon login, the network works for a few minutes, and then nothing. any ideas??
<Arwen> and make sure there's only one device entry
<sylvisj> Kubuntu, wtf?
<si^> i have ati + fgrlx in xorg.conf
<Kubuntu> I installed the Nvida driver, it broke x!
<sylvisj> but really, can anyone help me out?
<frojnd> I don't understand why when I connect headphones, sound is all weird,  Ican't hear vocals and when I talk to someone trough skype other person hear himself?? obviously is omething wrong with audio settings. Any ideas how to make sound normal???
<BluesKaj> Arwen,, that doesn't work on some Ati cards
<feldegast> nvon sounds like you have a firewall blocking things
<Arwen> BluesKaj, eh?
<si^> wait i'll pastebin my xorg.conf
<sylvisj> What the hell should I use if not nvidia drivers?
<BluesKaj> si^, check this site out .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver#head-839ea46a1da3bee0839b28a9595722a9cdf07797
<Leckey> nvidia-glx-new
<feldegast> sylvisj u can use nv drivers....
<nvon> feldegast: i uninstalled guarddog and firestarter and clamav. and also it works for ~2 minutes. if it were a firewall, it shouldn't work at all, i think
<sylvisj> Leckey, why those over the nvidia binaries?
<Kubuntu> No NVIDA drivers is BADD!
<feldegast> nvon ok that doesn't sound like a firewall....
<nvon> :-)
<feldegast> could someone help me get a grub splashimage to work? i keep getting "read" errors
<maki> help
<si^> Arwen: BluesKaj MegaVolt here is my conf: http://tinyurl.com/2yw3y5
<sylvisj> Kubunt, and the reason is...
<sylvisj> Leckey, after an apt-get install nvidia-glx-new, still getting the same error
<Leckey> have you edited your x11 conf?
<sylvisj> It's set to use the nvidia driver if that's what you mean
<Leckey> yeah :(
<Arwen> si^, Section "Device"	Identifier  "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon R200 QM [Radeon 9100] "	Driver      "ati"	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"EndSection - try putting "fglrx" instead of "ati" here
<Leckey> what card you got?
<Arwen> make sure to back up though
<sylvisj> 8800gts
<MegaVolt> si^: remove the option "dri"
<sylvisj> I'm just gonna see what envy can do
<Kubuntu> I got 3.4 ghz CPU!
<nvon> i upgraded to 7.4 and now i can't connect to the inet. i can't even talk to my dsl modem. upon login, the network works for a few minutes, and then nothing. any ideas??
<soon> anyone familiar with NFS using the KDE System Settings gui??
<Arwen> si^, oh wait, your card is 9100? fglrx doesn't support it anymore
<Leckey> I setup drivers for my 7300 GO today
<sylvisj> that's great, I'm surprised your prescott hasn't suffered SPDS yet
<si^> yes 9100
<si^> but i use older driver
<si^> 8.28.8
<hendaus> i am using ktorrent 2.1, can anyone give me the new one for edgy? please
<sylvisj> wow
<sylvisj> envy fixed it
<Arwen> si^, huh, you know that r200 is full support by open driver, right?
<sylvisj> Id unno how
<si^> i tried envy too... same effect
<Leckey> could have got the official drivers from nvidia site
<Leckey> instead of using the repository
<BluesKaj> si^, change composite to  "0" in the Extensions section
<sylvisj> Leckey, those didn't work either
<sylvisj> those were my first attempt
<Leckey> ah
<sylvisj> and god damn it
<si^> BluesKaj: 0 != Disable ?
<Arwen> BluesKaj, no, it should be "disable"
<sylvisj>  this got me further
<conchi> hola
<sylvisj> but still isn't working
<hendaus> helpers how can i see the version of my kubuntu?
<Kubuntu> use the nv drivers!
<conchi> only english??
<si^> Arwen: so u think i should put there fglrx instead of ati ?
<sylvisj> 2d is bad
<sylvisj> 3d is good
<Kubuntu> You can't remember?
<MegaVolt> anyone knows how to fix a broken apt-get /aptitude? :( http://rafb.net/p/sexxAg33.html
<Leckey> we like fps > 2 Kubuntu
<Arwen> si^, yeah, try it - but make sure to backup xorg.conf first
<MegaVolt> (happens at dist-upgrade)
<LeXxiK> Can anyone help me with VPN in Feistier? I must install pptp-linux and network-manager-pptp, but my internet only from vpn
<LeXxiK> I've downloaded these packages separately, but they do not exist, dependency problems.
<BluesKaj> he has the same card I use Arwen and my dri and fgl_glxgears works fine
<jubuntu> sudo apt-get -f install
<Kubuntu> I also like FTP!
<si^> Arwen: ok give me a minute i'll check this
<MegaVolt> LeXxiK: i also had troubles with network-manager and vpn, i switched to kvpnc
<MegaVolt> LeXxiK: imho the better program by far
<LeXxiK> hm
<hendaus> helpers i want help!!!
<feldegast> could someone help me get a grub splashimage to work? i keep getting "read" errors
<Arwen> si^, oh wait, sorry, it should be composte 0
<MegaVolt> LeXxiK: never got the network-manager to work properly, cant really help you with that sorry ;) did try for about a day
<Arwen> composite 0*
<sylvisj> Can someone paste their Device sectino from xorg.conf?
<BluesKaj> Composite "0"
<nvon> i upgraded to 7.4 and now i can't connect to the inet. i can't even talk to my dsl modem. upon login, the network works for a few minutes, and then nothing. any ideas??
<esben> hendaus: If /etc/apt/sources.list contains the name "feisty" you are on feisty. If edgy, edgy :)
<Arwen> sylvisj, why? it won't apply to your system
<MegaVolt> sylvisj: http://rafb.net/p/F5nXov68.html
<sylvisj> i just needed the BusID part, which I found
<sylvisj> for the BusID line
<MegaVolt> why bus id?
<ralph_> hi, can someone help my installing Nvidia?
<sylvisj> maybe specifying the correct bus ID would help. no.
<LeXxiK> MegaVolt: Thanks
<hendaus> esben,  i have mde
<hendaus> esben,  i have kde
<sylvisj> This is just damned annoying now
<hendaus> esben,  what is the code to show me the version
<sylvisj> 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0193 (rev a2)
* Arwen will go have fun trying to install fglrx
<BluesKaj> si^, there is a new fglrx driver out on the AMD website
<nvon> i upgraded to 7.4 and now i can't connect to the inet. i can't even talk to my dsl modem. upon login, the network works for a few minutes, and then nothing. any ideas??
<ralph_> hi, can someone help my installing Nvidia?... I get only a cursor after activating...
<esben> hendaus: Open console, and enter "uname -a". If the result is something contains "2.6.20-15-generic " you are on feisty
<esben> hendaus: "Konsole", I meant
<MegaVolt> nvon: happened to me too, solved it by editing the /etc/network/interfaces and removing the "/&%&"$ network manager
<sylvisj> I need help
<MegaVolt> apt-get remove --purge network-manager ;)
<nvon> MegaVolt: i have done that. and still nothing :-(
<MegaVolt> :( not good
<sylvisj> unbelievable
<MegaVolt> can you pastebin your interfaces ?
<sylvisj> nv is working
<sylvisj> but nvidia isn't
<sylvisj> Wtf
<sylvisj> Wtf-city
<MegaVolt> sylvisj: did you try the nvidia auto-setup tools? nvidia-glx-config or nvidia-xconfig
<sylvisj> Yeah
<snap> ok who wants to help me get beryl working?
<sylvisj> anything using the nvidia driver gave me a dirty error
<nvon> MegaVolt: i am on win now, but if i remember, it's auto eth0, static, 10.0.0.1 gateway: 10.0.0.138 mask: 255.0.0.0
<MegaVolt> 10.0.0.1 ? whats unusual
<hendaus> esben, it shows this Linux ubuntu 2.6.17-11-386 #2 Thu Feb 1 19:50:13 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<MegaVolt> -w+t
<Rictoo> I'm on frozen-bubble, and I got a friend on, but he says he is on a server with 8 ppl
<hendaus> esben,  coz my ktorrent is 2.1 and i need the new one
<Rictoo> but there isn't a server with 8 people
<Rictoo> are theyre different master servers?
<Rictoo> :S
<nvon> MegaVolt: adsl modem is 10.0.0.138 so i set my comp to 10.0.0.1
<sylvisj> holy jumping jesus this is aggrivating
<Graham> sylvisj: You've just topped my list of wierd things to hear when joining an IRC channel.
* feldegast isn't going to do anything fancy with graphics till he gets grub right
<dhorn> Hey, does anyone know how to change the text color on kicker in elegant mode?
<esben> hendaus: You are still on Edgy then. Time to upgrade?
<sylvisj> Graham: A wine crash killed my nvidia
<sylvisj> Graham: Expect to hear weird things fueled by anger
<hendaus> esben,  can u please give me the update link coz i am newbie on this
<Graham> sylvisj: Have you tried restarting X?
<tmbg> nvon, I'm having network issues as well. some sites time out that work from other computers. no idea why yet
<sylvisj> . . .
<feldegast> dhorn wish i knew, i'd change it
<sylvisj> About 12 times
<sylvisj> I had to switch to the nv driver to get it to work
<sylvisj> nvidia driver died hard
<sylvisj> or so it seems
<dhorn> feldegast: it's so annoying, I want a dark background but I can't get the text color to change
<esben> hendaus: 1) Start adept 2) Press the update buttom 3) Press the upgrade buttom. After either 2 or 3, a dialog should appear. Follow it
<olimilo> anyone have any idea where i can get the latest version of bcm43xx-fwcutter for amd64? bcm43xx.berlios.de is offline
<Graham> Have a look through your xorg.conf file. Were you running the wine app as root?
<sylvisj> xorg.conf looks fine. No, wine was not run as root.
<Graham> What errors are you getting?
<sylvisj> one sec
<nvon> i upgraded to 7.4 and now i can't connect to the inet. i can't even talk to my dsl modem. upon login, the network works for a few minutes, and then nothing. any ideas??
<wolferine> how can I get another app to release control of my webcam?
<feldegast> wolferine you can kill the app....
<nvon> no answer : - (  thanks anyways. bye
<Graham> nvon:
<wolferine> i dont know which is using it
<m0rra> i finished installing kubuntu about 20 minutes ago. however, apt-get update fails with error 111 (yes, it is trying to connect to the official mirrors, not localhost or firewall)... i don't have any proxy software installed either, because i just installed it (tried removing them too just in case, but none of them were installed) i disabled ipv6 (yes, i restarted the computer after it). also, apt-get works fine under Debian. any ideas how to fix it?
<ubuntu_> how do I mount a HDD from a live cd?
<wolferine> i want to reset the webcam
<feldegast> nvon are you using dhcp? i'd try disabling that if you are
<sylvisj> Graham: envy is cleaning driver install
<nvon> i disabled dhcp. still nothing
<Graham> Why don't you be specific, you come in and say "my internet's not working" and you're telling us nothing useful.
<qsu> my god, it seems that ubuntu/kubuntu feisty has a lot of bugs
<feldegast> nvon can you ping localhost/your router?
<Graham> Don'y disable DHCP, if you've not got a static IP you need DHCP
<ubuntu_> how do I mount a HDD from a live cd?
<qsu> with mount ubuntu_
<nvon> can ping localhost. router and inet only for the first few minutes. then i can't even ping router
<ubuntu_> not working
<benbread> hey i'm doing a edgy to feisty upgrade using the upgrade tool, but download has stalled on fetching file 59 - what can i do?
<si^> BluesKaj: which one?
<feldegast> can you ping local host when you can't ping the router?
<Graham> ubuntu_: sudo mkdir /media/hda1
<ubuntu_> never had any luck upgrading to another version
<voicu> ubuntu_: sudo mount -t ext3/ntfs/etc /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<ubuntu_> yes thank you
<nvon> yes. can ping localhost always
<voicu> note that /media/hda1 has to exist
<Graham> ubuntu_: What he said.
<si^> MegaVolt: BluesKaj: i tried that setting which arwen said same effect. after KDe is loaded all hangs i can only move mouse
<ubuntu_> yeah, thanks
<si^> maybe it's conflict soundblaster with radeon? :/
<ubuntu_> I nknow what it looks like, but dont know it by heart
<ubuntu_> yet
<si^> i hear kubuntu start sound and all freeze
<nvon> feldegast: yes. can ping localhost always
<sylvisj> wait
<sylvisj> one second
<voicu> ubuntu_: man mount gives you more information. you can get help on any command that way
<ubuntu_> oops, also, what is the command to find the address of my hard drive?
<sylvisj> Graham: NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidia0 (Input/output error).
<ubuntu_> just type in mount?
<voicu> ubuntu_: man mount
<voicu> man stands for 'manual'
<m0rra> or could my ip be banned from a repository? (i'm on an university campus and share this one with at least 500 other people)
<Graham> sylvisj: I'm thinking you should take it out and put it back in again.
<ubuntu_> oh I thought you were saying     Man, mount is cool.  (slang)
<sylvisj> the card?
<ubuntu_> I gotcha now
<m0rra> and when i tried mplayer's repository, it worked. but ubuntu ones still give me error 111
<nvon> bye all
<Graham> Yes.
<sylvisj> (EE) failed to load module "wfb" (module does not exist, 0)
<sylvisj> Card's fine on windows dude
<voicu> ubuntu_: you could try 'ls /dev/hd*'. and see what partitions you have
<sylvisj> wtf is wfb?
<sylvisj> I just noticed it
<bobbob1016> anyone have bcm43** working in Feisty with wpa?
<wolferine> how can I get another app to release control of my webcam?
<beggi> hello
<Graham> bobbob1016: No, use ndiswrapper
<Graham> sylvisj: I'm thinking that could be your problem.
<voicu> ubuntu_: or even better 'ls /dev/hd??'
<bobbob1016> Graham: and it works with wpa?
<beggi> hello!!!!!!
<Graham> But your xorg.conf file into pastebin
<Graham> bobbob1016: wpa?
<bobbob1016> Graham: wpa security on the wireless
<voicu> begii: hello :)
<madmike> good morning er... afternoon here in ca
<Graham> Yes
<voicu> good evening :D
<beggi> im kinda new to linux
<beggi> hi
<Graham> WHAT!??
<Lam_> will kubuntu live cd work fine if i burn it to a 4x cd-rw?
<ubuntu_> hmmm
<Lam_> i understand it'll be slower on load
<Graham> Lam_: Bullshit, it'll take ages to burn but it's the read speed that matters.
<beggi> funny
<benbread> Lam_: I burnt kubuntu to a cd-rw once and it didn't like it very much...
<voicu> lam_: if the cd reads it, it will work. the speed should be the same
<Graham> beggi: What do you want?
<ubuntu_> 4x is only burn speed
<Graham> That's what I said!
<ubuntu_> the read speed is determind by your drive, however fast it is
<voicu> this type of questions will never go away...
<ubuntu_> I dont see how it will load any slower
<Lam_> oh really. ok i'll give that a try with the cd-rw then. thanks a lot for the input guys
<benbread> I've worked out the dist upgrade tool can't connect to some resp's - can i tell it to skip them or look someware else?
<tmbg> benbread, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<sylvisj> Graham: http://pastebin.ca/453074
<benbread> tmbg: heh - i got that part, i just don't know what the other sources to use are :P
<ubuntu_> mount: can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<crackhead_25> question: how can one know if one has flash player 9? how does one make sure to get/install flash player 9? (i've tried both the adobe flash player and the mozilla plugin from adept)
<benbread> crackhead_25: are you using firefox?
<voicu> ubuntu_: if you mount something not in fstab you must put all the details. that is 'mount -t <file system> <device> <directory>'
<Graham> sylvisj: Tried reinslalling all the nvidia packages on Adept?
<aro> Is the resolution and aspect ratio of the display in the Live CD a reflection of how it's going to look after full installation?
<sylvisj> nope
<ubuntu_> sorry, newbie here, that was in the clouds
<aro> I ask because the Live CD isn't detecting the proper resolutions on my monitor
<thcmonkey> kubuntu doesn't seem to allow me to resize my windows partition on install. anything i'm missing?
<crackhead_25> firefox, yes
<m0rra> so. where do i have to report, that a mirror is down?
<crackhead_25> must i alter the self-identify of firefox? is it just not communicating that i have flash 9?
<benbread> aro: You should be able to change it through the system settings
<crackhead_25> benbread: why do you ask?
<aro> benbread: I know, but the proper resolutions are not available there.
<Graham> crackhead_25: One must point their browser to about:plugins
<benbread> crackhead_25: When you visit a page needing flash plugin it should ask you if you want to install it, that's how i got Flash 9
<benbread> aro: What graphics card, and what resolution are you currently in?
* m0rra yawns.
<aro> benbread: Geforce 7600GT, 1152x864, but it's not allowing me to choose wide resolutions, my monitors aspet ratio is 16:9
<benbread> aro: You might need to reconfigure x
<aro> benbread: This is a Live CD, do you think after full installation I will have better luck?
<adaptr> aro edit xorg.conf and enter the resolutions you want
<thcmonkey> when i choose partition #1 and use freed space it tell me no root file system is defined
<sylvisj> Graham: doesn't even look like the nvidia module is loading
<sylvisj> lsmod | grep nv shows nothing but libata and sata_nv
<m0rra> Thanks for no help, everyone. Well, at least I got mine fixed. Good luck to the rest of you, who might not be so lucky... (By the way, some of your mirrors are down.)
<Graham> I don't know, my cards shit anyway.
<Graham> I don't know much about other cards.
<sylvisj> well
<sylvisj> the driver module isn't loading
<aro> thcmonkey: click the partition, click edit partition, then designate the mount point as /
<thcmonkey> will it delete my windows guff though?
<benbread> aro: You'll certainly have more luck fixing it
<shawn34> can't find the md5sums on ubuntu site? anyone know where they are?
<benbread> or at least trying
<aro> thcmonkey: as long as you are using a partition that windows does not reside on
<Graham> Search google for those modules it said it wasn't loading.
<aro> thcmonkey: do you have a separate partition just for linux setup?
<snap> there anything like camtasia for linux?
<benbread> snap: vncrec?
<thcmonkey> nah you see, i thought i could do that on install
<aro> thcmonkey: you can make new partitions at install
<thcmonkey> but it seems not to allow me becuase windows is using all available space
<ubuntu> Kampioenen OLE OLE
<aro> thcmonkey: well, yea, you need free space
<benbread> thcmonkey: Have you done a defrag on the windows partition?
<snap> thanks benbread ill look for it
<thcmonkey> benbread: nah
<benbread> thcmonkey: I seriously suggest you do - windows file systems generally have data spewed all over the place that might stop you from partitioning
<sylvisj> graham, reinstalled nvidia binaries
<sylvisj> gonna reboot
<sylvisj> something will hopefully automagically fix
<Graham> Wait
<thcmonkey> cheers dude
<Graham> Change your driver to nvidia for the reboot.
<sylvisj> I did.
<sylvisj> I dont' even f*cking believe this, black screen.
<crackhead_25> how do i know which installation path is the correct one for the firefox i have installed? i see a /lib/usr/mozilla, ../firefox, and ../mozilla-firefox.. ??
<crackhead_25> sylvisj: try alt + F6 or F7 or F8.. your Xorg may have shutdown, or you may need to switch to another instance
<sylvisj> xorg died, went to 1
<sylvisj> xorg is dying and I dunno wy
<_StefanS_> hmm anyone with fglrx and compiz/beryl working on feisty?
<_StefanS_> can't get beryl-manager to work
<sylvisj> this makes no sense
<sylvisj> the log is fine
<sylvisj> hmm
<sylvisj> last entry in the xorg log is (II) Initializing extension GLX
<sylvisj> literally nothing after
<_StefanS_> sylvisj: what driver? nvidia, fglrx, or open stuff?
<sylvisj> nvidia
<_StefanS_> dmesg ?
<_StefanS_> lsmod|grep nvidia ?
<_StefanS_> maybe its not loaded correctly
<sylvisj> nvidia 6837140 0
<sylvisj> agpart 35400 1 nvidia
<_StefanS_> hum..
<_StefanS_> sylvisj: are you using the restricted drivers ?
<sylvisj> [ 16.804000]  nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<_StefanS_> sylvisj: or did you download them yourself?
<sylvisj> I'm trying nvidia's binaries
<Arwen> wtf, fglrx can't do opengl and xvideo at the same time... now that's really lame
<_StefanS_> sylvisj: thats normal
<_StefanS_> Arwen: fglrx generally is lame.
<_StefanS_> Arwen: would rip it out if I had the possibility
<Arwen> _StefanS_, yeah.... I need it to get 3d at acceptable levels though
<Arwen> anyway, gonna test for the hibernate bug
<Arwen> will return
<sylvisj> this is so damn annoying
<kalorin> sylvisj: well, the ATI drivers aren't a lot less annoying
<si^> aro:
<sc0tch> I'm having some strange lockups upon disconencting usb devices from a feisty install on VMWare, is there a "safe" disconnect for usb devices? (like windows "eject" usb)
<_StefanS_> sylvisj: you should install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic
<kalorin> I've got an nvidia card at work and spent a good while trying to get it to work again
<si^> ups
<_StefanS_> sc0tch: donno, but I have had no issues with that in the latest vmware 6.0rc1
<sylvisj> _StefanS_: , done, what now
<widde> blub
<aro> Am I allowed to use a USB drive for the root partition?
<_StefanS_> sylvisj: nvidia-settings, hmm can anyone help here ?
<_StefanS_> sylvisj: cant remember, but you need to prepare X to use that nvidia thing.. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<qsu> stein
<_StefanS_> sylvisj: select nvidia in there, but I'm not sure
<_StefanS_> sylvisj: btw, you need to reboot first.
<_StefanS_> sylvisj: search the ubuntuforums
<_StefanS_> aro: I'm not sure it will work as USB AFAIK not enabled until later in the boot
<_StefanS_> anyone with a working beryl and fglrx?
<sylvisj> beryl, yes, fglrx, fck ATi
<sylvisj> holy jesus
<_StefanS_> sylvisj: ??
<sylvisj> lightning just struck my lawn
<sylvisj> and guassed my m onitor
<ufuk> hii
<sylvisj> and scared me shtless
<Last_Hero> has anyone had trouble getting Thunderbird to connect to Hotmail?
<sylvisj> lightning gaussed my monitor
<sylvisj> hwo many people can say that
<Cable86> how do i configure konversation to automatically identify me when i connect?
<Last_Hero> !thunderbird
<ubotu> a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<tecie1980> Is it possible to migrate a software RAID5 that's formatted ext3 in which all of the drives are intact to another system? I'd like to upgrade to the latest version of kubuntu but that sometimes requires me to reinstall the OS and I want to make sure I have a recovery plan.
<sylvisj> ok
<sylvisj> Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-7184, but this X module has the version 1.0-9755. Please make sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version
<dettoaltrimenti> is there a standalone equalizer for ubuntu?
<_StefanS_> sylvisj: hey you should remove the old driver first
<sylvisj> I did >.<
<snap> how do i switch between different desktops such as from gnome to KDE.....have both installed
<USMarine> snap X session in kdm
<blekos> ok, i have a rather silly question, why kcontrol isnt available as a menu but I had to search on the internet and find out that it exists?
<aro> What's the best nvidia drivers to use for geforce 7600gt?
<snap> youll have to be a lil more elaborate ......dunno what that is but thx
<blekos> certain option aren't available on the system settings
<USMarine> snap browse the menus while you're in kdm
<USMarine> you'll find it
<_StefanS_> sylvisj: and you did install of the restricted drivers ?
* snap cant find the system settings gui
<_StefanS_> snap: K-Menu -> System settings
<snap> K-menu?
<sylvisj> if you meant that apt-get, yes
<USMarine> blekos you can always run kcontrol in a terminal
<_StefanS_> sylvisj: that was it, yes.
<USMarine> if the shortcut is not avaiable
<aro> What's the best nvidia drivers to use for geforce 7600gt?
<blekos> i know and I do so, but would be better for newbies to have imediate access to it?
<_StefanS_> sylvisj: bottom left
<USMarine> blekos the shortcut is created after the installation
<_StefanS_> snap: bottom left
<_StefanS_> sylvisj: sorry not for you
<blekos> sorry but i dont get ur point
<snap> i have a desktop button (im still in gnome)
<blekos> i have a fresh install of Kubuntu, no shortcut for it in the kMenu
<sylvisj> _StefanS_: that gives me the damned failed to load module "wfb" error
<Last_Hero> anyone know why the defauly POP3 and IMAP ports would be blocked, stopping me from accessing my e-mail via Thunderbird?
<USMarine> system settings
<USMarine> could be that too
<_StefanS_> snap: err.. preferences ? :)
<_sledge_> What's the tool called again that profiles disk activity when operating on batteries?
<_StefanS_> sylvisj: hmm oka. Let me find a guide for it. You're on feisty and kde , right ?
<USMarine> _sledge_ power manager iirc
<DeckardJK> can anyone at all help me with a mouse question?  I'm running kubuntu 7.04.  In system settings changing the mouse acceleration doesn't do much.  The mouse just doesn't move across the screen fast enough for me
<sylvisj> yes
<snap> Stef: i have stuff to change screen res under prefferences but nothing lets me switch from kde from gnome and back
<_StefanS_> DeckardJK: you're using a laptop I imagine ?
<DeckardJK> stefan: yep
<_StefanS_> DeckardJK: with multiple mouse like devices ? .. synaptic and usb mouse ?
<_StefanS_> sylvisj: 2secs
<DeckardJK> stefan:  I don't have multiple mice plugged in... I only want to use the touchpad
<snap> i did manage to get MT4 working under wine and i got networking working with windows boxes
<_StefanS_> sylvisj: do sudo apt-get remove linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic
<aro> What's the best nvidia drivers to use for geforce 7600gt?
<roguejedix> Erm, could anyone tell me why my DVDs won't mount?
<_StefanS_> aro: wont the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic do it for you?
<snap> but for the life of me i cant find "system settings"
<aro> Is that the one named "nv"
<_StefanS_> snap: your're in gnome ?
<aro> In my xorg.conf
<snap> yes setfan
<snap> stefan* sorry
<sylvisj> _StefanS_: and now?
<aro> If so, no, because I cannot choose widescreen resolutions from System Settings
<_StefanS_> sylvisj: reboot
<melkor> Is there still a 'feisty' specific channel?
<_StefanS_> aro: yes
<sylvisj> _StefanS_: now?
<_StefanS_> sylvisj: yes, to make sure they are not loaded anymore.
<snap> when i had suse installed i could flip back and forth to 4 different x windows desktops point and click
<sylvisj> I meant what now
<_StefanS_> sylvisj: oka, did you reboot?
<sylvisj> yes
<melkor> I just did the fiesty upgrade on my laptop and now it hangs when booting at 'configureing consol and keymap'
<melkor> er my desktop
<_StefanS_> sylvisj: : and it didn't complain, or tried to load the nvidia modules anymore, right ?  (dmesg, lsmod|grep nvidia
<Jacko2007> I am trying to connect to the internet wirelessly but kubuntu isn't finding any devices
<_StefanS_> DeckardJK: is that a synaptics?
<sylvisj> nvidia modules not loaded
<_StefanS_> DeckardJK: is that a synaptics ? (dmesg|grep -i synaptics)
<melkor> any suggestions, I can use a cd to get to the hard drive, but its an edgy cd.
<_StefanS_> sylvisj: good. 2 secs.
<_StefanS_> DeckardJK: there's a specific tool for tuning the touchpad
<DeckardJK> stefan:  not exactly sure
<DeckardJK> I ran that command and that didnt' return any results
<Jacko2007> StefanS: do you know how to get a my laptop to connect wirelessly when it;s not detecting a netowrk
<_StefanS_> sylvisj:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
* _StefanS_ feels overworked.
<_StefanS_> DeckardJK: oka, what laptop ? Dell ?
<DeckardJK> Stefan:  yeah its is a dell 600m
<snap> Holy Jumping jesus (thanks for that line sylv) i found it.......it is under system/preferences/preferred applications
<_StefanS_> Jacko2007: what wireless card do you have, and did you install the restricted drivers?
<Kubuntu_noob> I can't use vi
<Kubuntu_noob> driving me crazy
<Kubuntu_noob> how do you type a 0 (zero)
<Graham> Kubuntu_noob: original name, use nano
<_StefanS_> Kubuntu_noob: hehe.. always the case first time you use vi.
<snap> oh no wait thats not it
<_StefanS_> nano is better
<blekos> how is it possible in gnome to be able to set alt+shift to change language and KDE not to accept it?
<_StefanS_> for newbies ;)
<Kubuntu_noob> case?
<_StefanS_> DeckardJK: checking the specs
<DeckardJK> stefan:  thanks a lot
<WannabeNewbie> I have lost all sound, can anyone help me? I was messing around with the settings on KMIX and then bam! no sound, and I can't seem to get it back.
<_StefanS_> DeckardJK: seems like its an Alps Glidepoint
<TheCreationist> Is anyone else having a problem with sound in Feisty?  I've tried all the troubleshooting tips I could find and still have no sound...
<WannabeNewbie> TheCreationist: I have no sound either
<ober0ne> I like how busy this channel always is
<_StefanS_> DeckardJK: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Synaptics_Touchpad
<_StefanS_> ober0ne: its busy alright
<_StefanS_> TheCreationist: what soundcard?
<melkor> If I use a cd and 'rescue a broken system' then I get to a root shell on my original hard drive ... what would apt-get do?  Modify my system or ?
<TheCreationist> _StefanS_: It's an onboard (Intel ICH5, I believe)
<DeckardJK> stefan:  thanks much... I'll read things over and see if I can't tweak things
<WannabeNewbie> And I am using Nvidia
<TheCreationist> _StefanS_: It is detected properly by aplay and the mixer...
<braveheartlionXP> I'm currently on the WinXP computer that I want to instnall ubuntu 7.04 on. I don't want to waste a(nother) CD to burn an ISO to. Is there a way I could somehowe install Ubuntu directly on this computer, without using a CD?
<sylvisj> i know this is pretty off topic, but how do I get amarok to play mp3s? :(
<_StefanS_> TheCreationist: have you unmuted it in the alsamixer?
<ober0ne> so anybody else ever have trouble installing vlc on dapper?
<TheCreationist> _StefanS_: Of course :P
<_StefanS_> TheCreationist: I myself have forgotten that alot of times ;)
<WannabeNewbie> sylvisj: I got it to play mp3 by using synaptic manager, install all drivers
<WannabeNewbie> sylvisj: plugins rather
<_StefanS_> TheCreationist: does the system settings -> notifications play at all ?
<TheCreationist> _StefanS_: I'm actually in Gnome right now, but I've done the "Test Sound" button in KDE without any luck.
<WannabeNewbie> StefanS: I am having similar issue, I have absolutely no sound.
* _StefanS_ wants to help, but cant really figure out that sound issue.
<_StefanS_> sorry
<_StefanS_> sylvisj: did you get nvidia drivers installed yet ?
<sylvisj> still working on it
<TheCreationist> _StefanS_: It's alright... I haven't seen ANY forum posts or talk in here of anyone figuring it out... but I've seen a LOT of people with the same problem since upgrading to Feisty.
<_StefanS_> sylvisj: oka, this might help aswell: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-beryl-with-latest-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-feisty-fawn.html#more-141
<TheCreationist> brb... I can't stand gnome... gonna switch to KDE.
<WannabeNewbie> TheCreationist: Mine was working until I messed with Kmix, then nothing. But no matter what I do in kmix now, seems to fix it
<TheCreationist> ahh... much better
<Kubuntu_noob> Anybody have a ThinkPad 600E?
<WannabeNewbie> did you get it to work?
<Kubuntu_noob> Or near to it?
<_StefanS_> TheCreationist: thats really wierd, I have not had any issues with my two laptops at all. Just for the fun of it, have you tried renaming ~/.kde to see if its some settings thats corrupted ?
<_StefanS_> Kubuntu_noob: I guess a T60p is not close enough ;)
<Kubuntu_noob> yes would be
<_StefanS_> Kubuntu_noob: have a T42 also though..
<Kubuntu_noob> I can't get sound to work
<WannabeNewbie> is there a command one can put into Konsole that will force the sound driver to default?
<_StefanS_> argh.. more sound stuff :)
<Kubuntu_noob> You have cs4236 sound chips or whatever?
<ober0ne> _StefanS_: I have a non-sound related problem... if you'd like a change ^_^
<_StefanS_> WannabeNewbie: just try renaming your .kde directory in your homefolder and login again
<_StefanS_> ober0ne: please :)
<ober0ne> lol
<JagerX> anyone know how to turn the tooltips off?
<Kubuntu_noob> My sound doesn't work at all since install kubuntu alternate
<_StefanS_> Kubuntu_noob: nope ICH7..
<Kubuntu_noob> soundchips?
<Kubuntu_noob> ICH7 ?
<ober0ne> can't seem to install any packages... my system is afraid I will break it
<TheCreationist> _StefanS_: I doubt it's a ~/.kde issue... it doesn't work in gnome either.
<ober0ne> bloody paranoid, it seems
<_StefanS_> TheCreationist: oh, I wasn't aware of that.
<TheCreationist> ober0ne: lol... what does it tell you?
<WannabeNewbie> StefanS: That is beyond my ability, I'm fairly new to this and obviously have made a simple mistake into more than it should be...LOL!
* _StefanS_ will not answer more sound related stuff :D
<ober0ne> ermm... hold on - I will check it out
<Kubuntu_noob> bummer
* TheCreationist points out to _StefanS_ that he has yet to answer a SINGLE sound related question :P
<_StefanS_> argh :)
<WannabeNewbie> LMAO! Your right
<_StefanS_> Atleast I try :)
<WannabeNewbie> That you have
<TheCreationist> _StefanS_: Thanks for trying, at least ;)
<melkor> ls
<tmbg> ok this is getting seriously annoying. on feisty all of the network applications time out. I've rebooted this machine, the router, etc. everything can resolve, but it times out after that.
<tmbg> the only sites I can get to are ones that I've been to before that are bookmarked like google.
<_StefanS_> Well I actually managed to get sound working on a EPIA EX board in feisty... thats some achievement
<ober0ne> _StefanS_: "There was an error committing changes. It's possible that  there was an error downloading some of the packages, or  that the commit would break other packages"
<ober0ne> I'm on dapper, btw
<_StefanS_> ober0ne: ok you could fix that probably doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<ober0ne> will try
<WannabeNewbie> Trying it now
<_StefanS_> ober0ne: then it should continue, and you can check the logfile in /var/log/dpkg
<_StefanS_> ober0ne: I always avoid adept for that reason .. it doesn't really give a whole lot of information :)
<ober0ne> do I want to allow system wide readable home directories?
<WannabeNewbie> yes
<TheCreationist> Hey... will deleting entried from the K menu also remove them from the menus in gnome?
<WannabeNewbie> upto you really
<maki> when i try to upgrade it give's me this The following packages have been kept back:amarok amarok-xine k3b kaffeine libavcodec0d skype
<_StefanS_> TheCreationist: dont know.
<_StefanS_> maki: you're missing a dependency package
<ober0ne> see, mainly I want VLC... but it gives me that error message when I try to install anything
<_StefanS_> ober0ne: did you do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade first ?
<ober0ne> I don't remember... I know I have done that in the last few days, but I've also done a fresh install
<_StefanS_> maki: try install one at a time to see which one is wrong
<_StefanS_> ober0ne: doesn't hurt to do it again.
<ober0ne> ok
<maki> i make dist-upgrade now
<_StefanS_> maki: ah, and you added some more repositories ?
<maki> yes
<_StefanS_> maki: oka you should use medibuntu, did you add that ?
<maki> i have the repos from the wiki
<ubuntu_> mount: can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<maki> and i add 3 repos from a local server
<ubuntu_> what am I doing wrong?
<ubuntu_> I am trying to access my HDD via live cd
<sylvisj> ok
<sylvisj> I found the issue
<sylvisj> it's trying to use legacy drivers
<sylvisj> How do I purge all apt files?
<Lars_G> hello ALL
<sylvisj> all things downloaded by apt anyway
<Lars_G> hehehe :(
<Lam_> what package do i need to make deb files from source files?
<_StefanS_> sylvisj: sudo apt-get autoremove
<Kubuntu_noob> can any help with basic script to run at startup
<Lars_G> Anyhow, I'm trying to get the kubuntu dvd iso with bittorrent (feisty love) but every time it finishes (I use ktorrent) I manually run a "check data integrity" and it always finds from 400 to 600 incorrect blocks and starts redownloading
<Lars_G> is someone feeding broken blocks into the stream, or what
<Kubuntu_noob> i got started in /.kde/Autostart chmod +x
<Kubuntu_noob> but it doesn't do what in the file
<ubuntu_> mount: can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Lars_G> And please what's the md5 on the i386 kubuntu feisty dvd iso? so I can double check
<ubuntu_> I am trying to access my HDD via live cd
<ubuntu_> what am I doing wrong?
<Lars_G> ubuntu_: if it's a primary master, try hda1 not hdb1
<ober0ne> _StefanS_: sudo update thing output: E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Lars_G> ubotu: if the hdd is there, try with sudo.
<_StefanS_> ober0ne: ah that might be some of the trouble
<Lars_G> GAH
<ubuntu_> still no go
<ubuntu_> ok
<ober0ne> so what can I do?
<_StefanS_> ober0ne: just remove the country in front of the repos in the sources.list
<_StefanS_> ober0ne: might help
<ubuntu_> still nothing
<_StefanS_> ubuntu_: dmesg|grep hd
<_StefanS_> ubuntu_: dmesg|grep sd
<_StefanS_> ubuntu_: that should reveal any available drives
<ubuntu_> both commands?
<Kubuntu_noob> help
<_StefanS_> ubuntu_: yes
<ubuntu_> wow yea, that get all the info
<_StefanS_> ubuntu_: see if you can identify the drive there
<_StefanS_> ubuntu_: might be named sda1 or something
<Kubuntu_noob> how do I begin line 2 in a #!/bin/sh script?
<ober0ne> ok, trying that
<_StefanS_> Kubuntu_noob: shift+a <enter>
<_StefanS_> Kubuntu_noob: that will leave you in insert mode
<Kubuntu_noob> I mean just <command>
<Kubuntu_noob> or does each line begin with something specail
<_StefanS_> Kubuntu_noob: esc+i to go into insert mode
<Kubuntu_noob> then how do I make my script Columbia.sh run to test it
<_StefanS_> Kubuntu_noob: only the first line is like that because it tells the shell what to run
<ober0ne> _StefanS_: still the same error
<blixter> Hi! I have KDE installed now and i want to install Gnome on it using a Alternate CD. How do i do that?
<_StefanS_> ober0ne: do you even have internet access ? :D
<Kubuntu_noob> so line 2 might be exactly "iwconfig ath0 mode Managed"
<makuseru> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<_StefanS_> blixter: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ? :)
<ober0ne> lol, I should... bell told me I downloaded 350GB last month when I was using microsod products
<_StefanS_> Kubuntu_noob: yes.
<blixter> ok
<_StefanS_> Kubuntu_noob: then make it executeable afterwards chmod +x Columbia.sh
<Kubuntu_noob> ok how do I get it to run   allready did chmod +x Columbia.sh
<makuseru> !kppdialup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kppdialup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_StefanS_> Kubuntu_noob: ./Columbia.sh
<tmbg> someone msg me if they have the slightest clue how to fix my feisty network woes. thanks.
<makuseru> !kpp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kpp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_StefanS_> tmbg: what was the issues ?
<tmbg> I can't connect to half of the web sites out there.
<tmbg> gaim can't connect to yahoo
<_StefanS_> tmbg: wrong dns ?
<ubuntu_> 67.779353]  hdb: ST3250823A, ATA DISK drive
<tmbg> adept updater can't finish the updates, times out.
<ubuntu_> isnt that a slave drive?
<tmbg> I checked dns, works. and when I resolve from a different machine and then plug in that ip, it still times out.
<_StefanS_> ubuntu_: yes should be
<ubuntu_> I only have one drive installed
<ubuntu_> why is tha?
<_StefanS_> tmbg: donno, but you might have put that drive on the secondary controller
<_StefanS_> sorry
<_StefanS_> ubuntu: donno, but you might have put that drive on the secondary controller
* _StefanS_ is getting tired
* ober0ne makes coffee
<ober0ne> :D
<_StefanS_> tmbg: seems like you have local  issue
<_StefanS_> ober0ne: already have that ;)
<ubuntu_> I'm a newbie, it's not healthy to get this confused
* _StefanS_ goes out for coffee
<ober0ne> heh... I don't have any coffee yet
<ubuntu_> lol
<tmbg> the weird bit is when I connect from my router (openbsd sparcstation) everything works fine.
<tmbg> the only part that changed was upgrading to feisty
<_StefanS_> tmbg: have you tried an open dns of some sort ?
<tmbg> tried rebooting feisty, obsd, nothing. still broken.
<ubuntu_> feisty still to buggy
<_StefanS_> ubuntu_: in what respect?
<ubuntu_> most people I talk to doesnt reccomend upgrading to it
<tmbg> _StefanS_, the dhcpd on the obsd machine passes the same dns it  uses to the clients, the feisty box is using the very same dns server.
<Graham> I do.
<tmbg> it can resolve IP's no problem.
<ubuntu_> really?
<oliver_> hello
<Graham> Fiesty hasn't given me one problem yet.
<tmbg> it times out when I try to connect to servers.
<blekos> does anybody know the combination to switch to tty4 etc
<ubuntu_> wow, your the first I have heard say that
<_StefanS_> ubuntu_: gues it depends who you are, and what you need
<ubuntu_> yeah, true
<Graham> My hardware is old and shit though
<tmbg> well I need my damn network to work.
<tmbg> and it doesn't
<Graham> Type of network?
<_StefanS_> Graham: mine is new shit, and still works fine.
<ubuntu_> what do you consider old?
<_StefanS_> tmbg: are you using some kind of wireless ?
<Graham> I consider 6 years old.
<oliver_> when I am trying to connect to a wireless network it says Configuring device and then fails what should I do
<tmbg> all hard wired.
<Graham> In respects to PC hardware.
<_StefanS_> tmbg: duplex issue ??
<dope> hey buddies
<tmbg> xover cable into the sparcstation, out of that into the cable modem.
<ubuntu_> ok, no arguement here
<tmbg> possibly. how do I c heck duplex? it's not in ifconfig that I can see
<_StefanS_> tmbg: just guessing, that usually causes wierd problems
<ubuntu_> lol
<dope> i got a laptop and 6.10 kubuntu had a hard time with wpa.  ultimately it never worked.  is feisty better with that?
<_StefanS_> tmbg: what driver?
<ober0ne> *sigh* how did I get the only buggy version of dapper?
<tmbg> it's an nforce4 onboard ethernet
<Graham> dope: Yes, I recommend you upgrade.
<_StefanS_> dope: I use wpa and wpa2 on two laptops, dell and ibm
<ubuntu_> I ahve heard that  is leaps and bounds over dapper
<_StefanS_> dope: a whole lot of stuff happened to networkmanager in feisty
<Graham> Infact WPA didn't give me any problems on Edgy.
<ubuntu_> I have dapper and want to leap and bound
<_StefanS_> Graham: worked for my too
<ober0ne> lol, me too
<tmbg> the obsd sparcstation side is connected at full duplex.
<dope> Graham: teach me to get it to work plz
<_StefanS_> ober0ne: why dont you upgrade that to feisty or something?
<dope> Graham: maybe it's just my wireless card crap!
<ober0ne> I'm going to, as soon as I get the cd
<Graham> Maybe if you told me what it was I could help.
<_StefanS_> dope: most wireless cards are crap.
<ubuntu_> still need help with my HDD, cant get it mounted
<_StefanS_> dope: thats why they're cheap.
<tmbg> _StefanS_, forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.59.
<_StefanS_> tmbg: ah ok, try using ethertool
<tmbg> ?
<_StefanS_> tmbg: or miiconfig
<dope> Graham: i got an averatec 2370.  not sure what the card is
<dope> Graham: i believe the driver name starts with a rt
<dope> :D
<Graham> Sorry, that's a failure.
<ober0ne> _StefanS_: I tried to download and burn the iso of feisty from dapper, and it doesn't want to
<dope> i'm a failure? :O
<Graham> Whats it's chip?
<dope> that's what she said!
<dope> lemme look
<_StefanS_> ober0ne: nothing really works in your end I see :D
<Graham> Do lspci
<dope> i'm in windows right now
<ober0ne> that's what it feels like
<Graham> Is it a PCI card?
<tmbg> _StefanS_, I don't have ethertool or miiconfig. I have mii-diag and mii-tool. do you mean one of these?
<dope> it's a rittle raptop
<_StefanS_> tmbg: yep that was them
<tmbg> don't ask me to download anything or use apt, because it will time out.
* _StefanS_ dusts of his brain
<_StefanS_> tmbg: seems like mii-tool will do it for the nforce network driver
<akIra83> hi
<tmbg> sudo mii-tool \ SIOCGMIIPHY on 'eth0' failed: Operation not supported \ no MII interfaces found
<beau> hi all i just downloaded a new window decoration ok its in archive format..where do i extract it to to make it useable?
<ubuntu_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<enemyz> Im having trouble installing feisty. Im currently using Hoary Hedgehog and tryed to upgrade to feisrty, but I kinda killed the xserver in the process :P,
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17114/
<akIra83> i have a notebook with a touchpad, and every 7-8 seconds the mouse is frozen (<1sec) anyone have an idear ?
<ubuntu_> somebody tell me what command I need to mount this HDD
<beau> mnt
<ubuntu_> seeing the link provided above
<beau> or mount
<_StefanS_> ubuntu_: mkdir /tmp/hdb1 && mount /dev/hdb1 /tmp/hdb1
<enemyz> anyway, my computer cant read the boot CD I make from the feisty iso. I tryed w differnet CDs. Anyone else having this problem, or is a problem with my burner?
<_StefanS_> ubuntu_: sudo before that
<_StefanS_> tmbg: seems the nforce ethernet driver is not very supported on mii-tool
<tmbg> sigh. networking worked fine on edgy.
<tmbg> now I can't even get to cnn.com
<_StefanS_> tmbg: uhm.. dont know, sorry.
<tmbg> but I can to google.com or places i've been before. it's really weird. I can resolve cnn.com, but I can't go there, it times out
<_StefanS_> ubuntu_: do you already have an installation of linux ?
<tmbg> yeah it's an odd problem. incredibly frustrating, odd, problem.
<_StefanS_> tmbg: does regular downloads work ?
<enemyz> tmbg: can you "dig" the adresses?
<dope> yea i've no idea what my wireless card is
<enemyz> of the pages that doont load?
<tmbg> _StefanS_, huh? enemyz: just a second.
<snap> hmm i thought i had switched to kde but it only made the login screen blue and pretty.......then put the old orange gnome desktop over it.......i dont get it
<tmbg> enemyz, yes.
<enemyz> tmdg: but the browser dont load them?
<enemyz> tmdg: try timing the dig..
<ober0ne> is there a utility for extracting rar files in Kubuntu?
<_StefanS_> ober0ne: unrar ? :)
<tmbg> browser times out, gaim times out for yahoo, adept updater times out
<ober0ne> well, that's what I want to do... yes... is there a utility?
<ubuntu_> _StefanS_: yes I do...  Dapper
<tmbg> timing dig? when I type it, it comes back instantly. what do you mean?
<Cosmo_> on several games when I start them they are off kilter between my 2 monitors, is there a way I can force them into a window that can be moved betweem the monitors?
<_StefanS_> ubuntu_: oka and you have a harddrive on usb also ?
<ubuntu_> _StefanS_:  no, I am on a live cd trying to access my HDD
<_StefanS_> ubuntu_: did you try that command I sent you ?
<ubuntu_> yes
<_StefanS_> ubuntu_: yes I know that.
<ubuntu_> didnt work
<_StefanS_> ubuntu_: 'sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /tmp/hdb1' doesn't work ?
<_StefanS_> ubuntu_: pastebin the results
<tmbg> ok, this is really weird. I try to ftp to ftp.freebsd.org to test and get this: ftp> ls \ 550 Data connection must go to same host as control connection. \ ftp: bind: Address already in use
<_StefanS_> tmbg: I think you have duplicate ip
<_StefanS_> tmbg: but not sure ofcourse
<ubuntu_> mount: mount point /tmp/hdb1 does not exist
<sylvisj> I've never been so happy to see a 22,000 glxgear score in my life
<_StefanS_> ubuntu_: good, do: 'sudo mkdir /tmp/hdb1'
<_StefanS_> ubuntu_: and then the previous command again
<_StefanS_> sylvisj: you got it working ? :)
<tmbg> there are just the two machines on the network. the obsd router and the feisty desktop
<tmbg> router is 10.1 desktop is 10.10
<cornelinux> Hello, how can I change the look and feel og the login mask?
<_StefanS_> tmbg: netmask 255.255.255.0 ?
<sylvisj> _StefanS_: Nope, I can get 22,000 glxgears scores from terminal :P Yep, thank you VERY much
<ubuntu_> ooo, look like it did something
<_StefanS_> sylvisj: no problem
<ubuntu_> yes, it worked
<ubuntu_> thank you
<_StefanS_> cornelinux: there's a thememanager for that
<tmbg> yes. netmask on both is /24
<_StefanS_> ubuntu_: :)
<ubuntu_> _StefanS_: that worked, thank you.
<_StefanS_> ubuntu_: remember to umount /dev/hdb1 before rebooting !
<cornelinux> _StefanS_: I tried to change it in kcontrol, but is stays the same
<_StefanS_> cornelinux: uhm ok, are you using gdm or kdm ?
<_StefanS_> tmbg: freakin' weird I say
<tmbg> tell me about it.
<_StefanS_> tmbg: whats the firewall on the obsd box?
<ubuntu_> would you recommend Feisty over Edgy (other than the knowledge of it being newer)
<_StefanS_> tmbg: I have a freebsd with monowall and it works fine
<cornelinux> _StefanS_: Using the original kubuntu kdm
<tmbg> pf. I verified it's operating correctly.
<_StefanS_> ubuntu_: yes definitely
<tmbg> I haven't changed anything at all on the obsd machine. only change was 'upgrade' to feisty
* _StefanS_ has 9 minutes before going to bed.
<ubuntu_> hmmmm, even for me that has to have help for little stuff like this mounting crap?
<_StefanS_> ubuntu_: well normally you would just click next and so on for installation.
<_StefanS_> ubuntu_: seems more like you were in a rescue-cd mode there
<_StefanS_> ubuntu_: because that what one would do to access the hd if you have a broken system.
<Cosmo_> on several games when I start them they are off kilter between my 2 monitors, is there a way I can force them into a window that can be moved betweem the monitors?
<ubuntu_> oh no i can install no problem
<sound_fx> I just upgraded to Feisty, and there is this upward scrolling black garbage that appears on my screen. I can still see everything, it is just annoying. Any suggestions?
<mazzo> hY ALL
<_StefanS_> sound_fx: so the usplash doesnt work for you ?
<_StefanS_> sound_fx: append quiet to the kernel boot parameters
<ubuntu_> oh never mind, I'll try it
<melkor> feisty wont boot up, when I do an apt-get install -f it has a list of problems any suggestions
<sylvisj> Beryl mauls my fps
<sylvisj> from 22k to 7k in glxgears :(
<_StefanS_> sylvisj: beryl is still alpha stuff :D
<sound_fx> _StefanS_ do that in grub, right?
<sylvisj> I know
<sylvisj> but I'm still a beryl addict
<_StefanS_> sound_fx: well yep
<sound_fx> ok
<_StefanS_> sound_fx: but the boot logo should be there default, did you remove it ?
<_StefanS_> cornelinux: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KDM+Theme+Manager?content=22120
<_StefanS_> cornelinux: dont know if that will help
<sound_fx> _StefanS_: I have a boot logo, and I boot fine into Kubuntu, just on my screen there is this constant garbage... Looks like flickering black text scrolling up in the middle of my screen.
<_StefanS_> cornelinux: I remember using it before where it worked just fine
<_StefanS_> sound_fx: ah, well maybe your graphics adapter is not too well supported
<_StefanS_> sound_fx: did you install the nvidia/ati drivers?
<sound_fx> _StefanS_: I didn't have this problem before upgrading to Feisty.
<_StefanS_> sound_fx: well I heard that alot today. Why did you upgrade ? :)
<_StefanS_> sound_fx: just kidding.. it should work
<Admiral_Chicago> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg help?
<Admiral_Chicago> err, did that command help at all?
<_StefanS_> sound_fx: you might want to ask in #kubuntu-devel
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo dpkg...
<cornelinux> _StefanS_ Well but it is already configurable in KDE. In KControl->System->Login-Manager. It works in a normal KDE i.e. under any distribution. Only kubuntu seems to disable changing the look and feel of the Login Window
<apus> whats the kde ftp client
<Kyral> apus: Konq has a built in client
<_StefanS_> cornelinux: please file a bug on launchpad then
<apus> kyral is it as good as filezilla
<sound_fx> Admiral_Chicago: I believe I tried that already, it didn't seem to help.
<Kyral> apus: I dunno, I never used filezilla
<mefisto__> I just upgraded to feisty, and can't keep kicker from crashing. Anybody have any suggestions?
<_StefanS_> mefisto__: tried removing kickerrc ?
<cornelinux> _StefanS_ I won't do this since I do not want to generate an account to be able to issue a request :(
<apus> kyral filezilla is flawless
<Kyral> apus: Flawless is in the eye of the user :P
<_StefanS_> cornelinux: try to ask in #kubuntu-devel then
<mefisto__> _StefanS_: no. Where do I find it?
<_StefanS_> mefisto__: ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc
<ubuntu_> where is the mozzila folder usualy at? (trying to backup bookmarks)
<_StefanS_> mefisto__: if that doesn't work try renaming your ~/.kde directory
<Kyral> ubuntu_: ~/.mozilla
<Skrot> hi, is adept_manager the only graphical software for package installation in kubuntu feisty?
<cornelinux> _StefanS_ OK, thanks
<_StefanS_> ubuntu_: locate is your friend
<_StefanS_> cornelinux: try Riddell in there
<Skrot> nevermind
<_StefanS_> Skrot: synaptic is also one alternative
<insmod> i installed the kubuntu and it killed my laptop mouse pad -- the mouse won't work with any live cd or install -- any ideas?
<Kyral> Or just use Apt-Get from the command line...
<_StefanS_> insmod: what laptop ?
<ubuntu_> wow, didnt know that was a command
<peanutb> I am trying to install Kubuntu alternate on a Hp laptop (about 5 years old, 256mb ram) and it keeps halting just before detecting the keyboard layout
<insmod> _StefanS_: acer
<ubuntu_> sweet
<cornelinux> _SefanS_ thx
<Kyral> ubuntu_: No need to ask locate, I told you were it is
<ubuntu_> I know, I just learned a command though
<Riddell> _StefanS_: yours https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/109061
<_StefanS_> insmod: well I probably need a little more than that to help you :)
<ubuntu_> :o)
<insmod> _StefanS_: acer travelmate 2480
<Kyral> BTW using slocate is a little more secure in practice
<_StefanS_> Riddell: oh there you were :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I will look into it, along with the mail you sent
<ubuntu_> hmm, ok,  what is the s for?
<blekos> hi i cannot add any policy to firestarter any ideas?
<sound_fx> _StefanS_: Well, noone seems to be active on the #kubuntu-devel, you recommended I get the ati drivers?
<ubuntu_> The file or folder ~/.mozzila does not exist.
<_StefanS_> sound_fx: you could try that yes
<apus> does anyone here use xbc
<_StefanS_> insmod: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Acer_TravelMate_2480, I think its a synaptic touchpad. Check dmesg|grep -i synaptic
<apus> xbmc
<_StefanS_> ubuntu_: ~/.mozilla
<_StefanS_> apus: did once
<apus> _StefanS_: do you remember the default ftp login
<_StefanS_> apus: oh...
<_StefanS_> apus: hmm
<etalli> What do I need to add to my xorg.conf file to get a 1280x800 resolution?
<slow-motion> n8
<_StefanS_> apus:xbox :D
<_StefanS_> apus: http://www.command-tab.com/2006/12/21/mac-meet-xbox-part-3/
<mefisto__> _StefanS_: tried renaming kickerrc, then tried renaming ~/.kde but kicker still crashes
<insmod> _StefanS_: any idea ?
<_StefanS_> mefisto__: sorry donno
<apus> _StefanS_: thats what i was afraid of
<_StefanS_> etalli: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_StefanS_> etalli: enable the resolutions in there
<_StefanS_> insmod: check if its detected in the dmesg|grep synaptic
<_StefanS_> gotta go to bed now
<_StefanS_> good night.
<etalli> Thanks
<apus> i thought this was supose to be a stable os
<ian_> riiight
<Kyral> Compared to XP.....
<ian_> my xorg.conf just shagged itself
<apus> kyral, Im having more problems with this than xp
<apus> open office doesn't even work
<Kyral> apus: How long have you been using Linux? :P
<apus> kyral: on my box a week, at work, 3 years
<Kyral> mkay never mind
<insmod> _StefanS_: nothing
* Kyral tosses out the "This ain't XP" line
<Kyral> Try another distro?
<ian_> Kyral: whats the command to re-run the nvidia x11 config setter upper :D
<apus> its the software not the distro
<Kyral> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Kyral> apus: Stability can change across distros
<Kyral> OO.org 2.2 runs fine here on Arch
* ian_ points to mandriva = 0 stability
<apus> kyral I have a particular document that crashes oog
<Kyral> If its that ONE document
<Kyral> what does that tell you? :P
<apus> it opens in ms office
<Kyral> Is it a .doc?
<apus> yes
<Kyral> Then of COURSE it opens in MS Office!
<apus> my optical output doesn't work, even though it sees my card correctly
* Kyral shrugs
<Kyral> To me half the fun of Linux is that nothing is certain
<apus> I can't access any mouse settings, so I cant map the buttons to do what I want (forward back in firefox for example)
<Kyral> So everyday there is a chance I'll learn something new
<apus> beryl doesn't display the matlab window correclty
<Kyral> Does Matlab use Java?
<ejm> is there a way to start the old-school installer on the ubuntu cds, or do I have to download the alternative cd?
<apus> no
<apus> kopete doesn't let me add myself to my buddy list
<Kyral> hmm I was about to say, Swing doesn't like Beryl
<apus> there is no peergaurdian .... whhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyy
<Kyral> apus: You have two options
<Kyral> Peergaurdian?
<apus> only 2?
<Kyral> ?????
<Kyral> What
<apus> google it
<Kyral> .......
<Kyral> ...........
<apus> .............
* Kyral walks away
<apus> ejm, not that I know of
<apus> ouch
<ejm> ok
<apus> ejm why do you need the alternate install
<apus> kyral why?
<zblach> I'm sure it's just a setting somewhere, but I get an extract right-click menu for .tgz and .zip, how do I add one for rar archives?
<ejm> I'm not sure. I got a grub error 17 when installing ubuntu,.
<ejm> when actually, the installer quit about 83%, and it balied out on me.
<ejm> no errors or anything.
<Kyral> Why what?
<apus> walk away
<Kyral> I wanted to know what it was b/c if it was some Windows only thing...
<zblach> ejm: grub error 17 != no errors
<apus> its a windows only thing that SHOULD be on linux
<ejm> what's that mean?
<apus> the project was closed for some reason
<Kyral> apus: Then it ain't our fault
<zblach> ejm: grub error 17 means a corruption of the boot partition.
<Kyral> If something is Windows only we can't do jack **** about it
<ejm> ok
<ejm> I got it.
<apus> http://phoenixlabs.org/pg2/
<Shaddox> cept hope it's open source and hope someone knows how to port it ^^
<Kyral> It's open source..I looked on the Wikipedia page
<Kyral> Now its a matter if anyone wants to do it
<etalli> My monitor's native resolution is not listed under the list for resolutions.  What do I need to add to my xorg.conf file to have a 1280x800 resolution?
<Kyral> Interesting license choice
<Kyral> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Kyral> GPL or the ZLib/libpng license?
<ubuntu_> anyone know where the bookmarks are saved in firefox?/
<Kyral> ubuntu_: .firefox something
<apus> maybe it can run in wine?
<apus> will it still have access to the low level nic functions like ip blocking
<Kyral> apus: and I walked away so I wouldn't go into BOFH mode
<apus> bofh?
<zblach> how can I add commands to a right-click menu?
<zblach> i.e. Extract to rar archives
<Kyral> Bastard Operator From Hell: Aka the Anti-Help
<leleobhz> someone know if kubuntu DVD can be burned in DAO mode?
<apus> so if I fix all those things I mentioned, it would be much better
<apus> like, moust driver that works
<apus> mouse*
<Kyral> apus: Then find out how to fix them. Search forums, consult documentation
<apus> same with sound card, although I am impressed that with no driver install that the sound card even works
<adaptr> oh there's a driver
<adaptr> lsmod | grep snd
<apus> my onboad lan, my soundcard, and my mobo require manually installed drivers in windows
<Kyral> People who are experianced with Linux don't keep it all in their heads. We just bookmark the documentation :D
<apus> but I dont even know where to go for that stuff
<Kyral> Google ;P
<ejm> don't you love it when you forget to copy all your files you need before you blow everything?
<zblach> i lost many gig of 'documents' a few times doing that
<adaptr> apus learn a few tools early, and they will save your bacon every time: lsmod, lspci, dmesg
<Kyral> grep....
<ejm> makewhatis
<zblach> |
<BluesKaj> yeah, how's the grep command work?
<Kyral> that's usually already setup as a cronjob no?
<apus> what tools are those
<Kyral> ...anyone have a link to my old Terminal For Beginners?
<apus> so when the manufacturer has no drivers, then what
<adaptr> then you look at the kernel drivers - in fact, you look there FIRST
<Kyral> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=73885&highlight=Terminal+For+Beginners
<ejm> Do yourself a big favor (and I mean it in a good way, not in a mean way), and see if the local college offers a linux course you could take.
<adaptr> BluesKaj it works very well, thank you
<Kyral> apus: Read that link
<Kyral> (Actually anyone who wants a primer to the shell read that link)
<apus> ejm, my university does nothing with linux unless its red hat enterprise, they wont even let me ask questions about terminal commands unless Im using it
<adaptr> !rute
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<ejm> that's what I did, and I learned stuff like grep, ls, cp, changing owners/groups/permissions.
<BluesKaj> adaptr:  :), but how is it used ?
<Cosmo_> on several games when I start them they are off kilter between my 2 monitors, is there a way I can force them into a window that can be moved betweem the monitors?
<adaptr> BluesKaj erm.. pretty much however you want
<Kyral> Damn...I'm STILL getting thanks on that thread
<apus> we use linux for programming a lot, so I know a lot more commands than a stranger
<Kyral> and I haven't touched it in over a year!
<ejm> actually, apus, that's the one my college used for the class--either red hat or solaris from the cde days.
<apus> our university red had installs suck
<Kyral> apus, BluesKaj: Are you reading that link I posted?
* BluesKaj refrains from askinga ny more questions of adaptr
<lupul> does anyone know a dc++ client? beside valknut
<ejm> we hardly used the gui in the class. we basically used the cli or a terminal emulator.
<adaptr> apus however, you do not know the commands that will help you here... try out the ones I gave earlier
<Kyral> Okay basic grep operation
<adaptr> BluesKaj I'm just not sure what you mean - what is it you want to do ? do you want a description of the command ?
<lupul> cause right now the windows dc++ runing in wine works 3 times faster than valknut
<Kyral> Pay attention 'cause I'm only saying it once
<adaptr> Kyral drop the lecture, dad...
<adaptr> :P
<lupul> !dc++
<Impaque> how do i *painlessly* upgrade to Feisty using the alternate CD?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dc++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kyral> grep <string you wanna find> <file to search>
<Kyral> or
<BluesKaj> man you guys need something to eat ...low bloodsugar or what ...why so grumpy ?
<Kyral> <command that makes text input> | grep <thing to find>
<ejm> don't make me get my pitchfork out!
<BluesKaj> thx Kyral
<Kyral> man grep for more!
<lupul> painlessly you could use adept
<adaptr> BluesKaj in case that is what you wanted, grep is used to search files for a particular matching regular expression - which is a fancy Unix way of saying "a complicated string match"
<Kyral> -ELECTURE
<Impaque> and PLEASE don't point me to the documentation because it simply.. doesn't work. there are some dependencies which have to be dealt with manually and apart of that, there is some really strange error on how python can't render the progress bar percentage...
<Kyral> And I ain't the one to ask about Regexps
<Kyral> my Regexps skills suck!
<adaptr> but plenty of people here to ask
<Impaque> lupul: adept will fetch everything from the internet, right?
<lupul> yes
<adaptr> you learn by necessity, usually :)
<Impaque> lupul: or can i point it somehow to use the repository on CD?
<apus> adaptr can you explain those 3 commands, im a super quick learner you can basically give me the supper short version and I will get it
<lupul> i'm not sure
<Kyral> which three commands?
<lupul> but there is a line that you have to add in sources.list
<adaptr> apus first off, have you run them yet ? if not, there's no point in me telling you anything until you have
<lupul> and then enter adept and run dist upgrade
<Kyral> lsmod: Lists all kernel modules currently inserted into the kernel
<adaptr> apus lesson the first (note copying Kyral's tone here) is: Just Do It - you learn more that way :)
<lupul> imapaque do you have cd or dvd with feisty?
<lupul> *impaque
<Kyral> dmesg: Dumps the kernel msg log. A lot of crap in there so pipe to less
<Impaque> lupul: yes, i have the alternate CD right here.
<adaptr> apus unless someone tells you to run sudo rm -rf /
<apus> and for the record, man pages are horribly written
<Kyral> DON'T!
<Kyral> Good lord don't....
<apus> lol
<lupul> i recommand you to download the dvd and fully install it
<ian_> apus
<ian_> MOAN SOME MORE!11
<apus> ian_ moan
<ian_> you're like an old aged pensioner
<adaptr> apus they're succinct, for good reason - they're references, not manuals (contrary to what you would think)
<Kyral> I had an incident while writing Terminal For Beginners where someone actually did it because they saw it in a [code] [/code]  block
<Kyral> without reading the surrounding text (Which was saying NOT to do it)
<lupul> i have feisty but it doesn't use the repo on the dvd. still downloads from the internet. it's kind of stupid
<BluesKaj> ian_: don't make fun of us old age pensioners
<adaptr> lupul uncomment the DVD stanza in sources.list
<ian_> <3
<Kyral> and the manpages are perfect
<adaptr> for various values of "perfect", yes
<Kyral> Clear, consise, and to the point
<lupul> everything is uncommented
<etalli> Where can you change desktop effects settings?
<adaptr> I oculd show you dozens that are neither, but that's not the point now
<Impaque> having the update in mind, so far, i feel that kubuntu is just a "dirty hack" on ubuntu (gnome) default
<Kyral> ....
<apus> it took me 2 hours to realize there was no ls -# command to not flood past 1 screen of text and that I needed to | less
<lupul> i tried gnome
<aro> Impaque: that might be the wrong word to use
<Graham> Impaque: I know what you mean.
<lupul> not very friendly
<aro> Impaque: since it doesn't apply at all
<apus> simple things like that get really annoying when trying to troubleshoot
<Kyral> The difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu is merely the default DE
<lupul> kde is more configurable. more hotkeys, easier to use etc
<Kyral> Pull from the same repos...
<adaptr> ..and a few other things
<lupul> my opinion
<zblach> shuttleworth has backed KDE, and not gnome. that may change soon?
<Graham> Impaque: It is getting better though. more comfy in Feisty.
<Kyral> So its more of a KDE vs. GNOME thing (Which we are NOT allowed to do)
<apus> for example, what do you do if you need to kill a task, but when you -top it is so far down on the list its not vissible
<zblach> **that ('dirty-hack' feeling) may change soon
<adaptr> aouyou use htop
<Kyral> apus: pstree -p
<adaptr> apus you use htop
<Kyral> or ps aux | grep processname
<etalli> Where can you change desktop effects settings?
<adaptr> zblach how oculd shuttleworth have backed KDE when Ubuntu was the first made ?
<apus> see, thats the annoying thing for people that arn't pro, how many command must I memorize to see something like a task viewer
<Kyral> Wait don't tell me Fiesty ships with Beryl activated...
<adaptr> apus just one: install htop, use htop
<aro> This channel is not a Desktop Environment debate place
<adaptr> apus and if you're in the GUI just open the task viewer...
<_4strO> </troll>
<Impaque> ok, first i needed to manually install python-gnupginterface, and then, whole python-gtk2, so i don't have to use the (buggy) KDE updater frontend, which can't "render percents on progressbar" let's see the GTK frontend ;)
<ejm> #kdevsgnome
<Kyral> (KSysGuard)
<apus> there is a task viewer?
<lupul> adaptr can you write me the line to add in soures.list to make feisty use the dvd repo?
<Kyral> KSysGuard
<Graham> apus: Press CTRL +ESC
<_4strO> apus: ctrl-esc
<adaptr> lupul no idea, no.. but it should have been included in the sources.list from the DVD, since that is how it was installed.. there is usually a sources.list.orig
<apus> how was I supose to know that!?
<shawn34> how has the feisty upgrade gone? any major issues so far with anything?
<apus> is that in all distros or just kubuntu
<lupul> well it isn't
<lupul> on edgy there was
<lupul> but here.. no sir
<Kyral> Holy sh*t it works on Arch
<Graham> apus: It's KDE, it's a shortcut you can change it in settings.
<_4strO> apus: in looking in your shorttcults conf in the system settings
<Kyral> it must be a KDE thing...
<Kyral> Didn't know that
<Kyral> (See you learn something every day :D)
<apus> you all act like its obvious
<adaptr> it is a KDE thing, yes
<lupul> at least nvidia runs like hell
<_4strO> ^^
<Kyral> apus: I sure as hell didn't know about it until right now
<lupul> i mean very good
<zblach> all sorts of cool KDE things i've learned recently. F4 in konqueror, ctrl-alt-esc to kill by mouse...
<zblach> any other cool ones?
<_4strO> apus: its whenn you dont like clickodrome :p
<Graham> apus: It is obvious, it's like ctrl alt del in Windows.
<apus> adaptr: htop owns
<apus> it should be default
<ejm> yeah, I love the xkill app. it's such a killer app.
<apus> graham no its not
<Kyral> apus: No one is going to tell you all the fun stuff
<Graham> apus: Yes it is, it's in the menu.
<apus> graham in windows the first message you see is press ctl alt del to start
<Kyral> Because half the fun in the fun stuff is finding said fun stuff
<lupul> lol
<Graham> On domain computers maybe.
<Kyral> (Or writing your own...)
<apus> or any non shitty install graham
<_4strO> apus: looks like a presage :p
<apus> presage?
<Impaque> "AttributeError: KDECdromProgressAdapter instance has no attribute 'progressbar'" :(
<adaptr> Graham on *all* computers - but not by default
<lupul> is there any other dc++ client? beside valknut
<zblach> Kyral: can you add stuff to right-click menus?
<Kyral> zblach: Yah
<zblach> lupul: dcpp
<apus> graham: think of me what you want, but no, its not obvious
<Graham> Infact it's more obvious, because ctrl+esc is in the shortcuts menu, and it says it opens the task controler.
<lupul> zblach does it work well? comparing to valknut
<apus> shotcuts menu?
<Graham> In the settings menu.
<apus> graham, isn't the deffinition of obvious is that non experienced people can figure it out?
<_4strO> apus: predict
<zblach> lupul: : i've not used dc++, just set it up for a friend.
<lupul> aha
<adaptr> apus no, that would be "easily discoverable"
<adaptr> apus obvious is very subjective
<apus> there is no shortcut menu in the settings
<lupul> now i'm using the windows dc++ in wine and runs better a lot than valknut
<apus> I looked through all the settings one of the first things I did
<Kyral> zblach: They are called "Service Menus"
<Kyral> http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Creating_Konqueror_Service_Menus
<_4strO> apus: contry and language i think
<zblach> i'm just looking to modify one. add the Extract menu to .rar files
<MinceR> bye
<Graham> apus: System settings > Keyboard & Mouse > Shortcuts.
<Graham> It's just that easy!
<kaneknows> Is it possible to use the oxygen icons in fiesty?
<_4strO> oups
<Kyral> kaneknows: The Oxygen people have explicitly stated they don't want Oxygen being used until KDE 4 is officially released
<_4strO> apus the shortcuts are inthe keyboard and mouse settings
<kaneknows> yeah i thought i heard something about that, but i saw some screen shots of someone rocking those icons with kubuntu 7.04
* Kyral shrugs
<apus> I would hardly call it obvious still, I've used linux in a lab for 3 years, and no lab tech has ever used ctrl esc to fix a kill task issue
<Kyral> Basically its because Oxygen is part of the "Bang!" of KDE4
<kaneknows> yeah, i understand why they would want that.
<Kyral> So I'd respect their wishes right now
<Kyral> b/c KDE4 is gonna rock so hard it ain't funny :D
<apus> kde4?
<kaneknows> heh, it should be intresting at least.
<ejm> it'll be a killer.
<Morbo> KDE4 will be like the second coming
<ejm> it'll be like whe kde2 was going to come out.
<Morbo> All the evil sinners/followers of Gnome shall perish in its divine fire
<ian_> Gnome isn't bad tbh
<mattrperry1976> anyone have a way to stop beryl from running ?
<Morbo> I know
<apus> so what is dmesg exactly?
<Morbo> I used gnome for a while, and I still like it a lot
<ejm> I like e17
<Jack313> Morbo, right click the red diamond and click quit
<Jack313> ?
<apus> so how do I access kernel drivers
<kaneknows> i'm addicited to KDEs network transparency i cant work without it now.
<mattrperry1976> what if by turning it on, your entire screen turns white and you can't "find" the icons etc?
<apus> network transparency?
<apus> mattrperry1976: kill the task?
<Morbo> Jack313: Wrong person ;)
<gioacchino> hello all
<gioacchino> I have a problem
<gioacchino> I have make a error...
<mattrperry1976> how do I do that...I can't see anything on the screen?
<gioacchino> I have deleted apllication panel
<kaneknows> apus: all KDE apps will allow you to work across things like SFTP as if they were a local file.
<Jack313> lol sorry morbo, i was just reading your conversation and not thinking
<gioacchino> and now I don't see
<mattrperry1976> and I'm not familiar enough with konsole commands to know how to do it manually etc?
<gioacchino> the application runneing on the panel menu :(
<gioacchino> how to reset to default configuration ?
<apus> mattrperry1976: press ctrl alt f2 to open a console session
<mattrperry1976> ok
<mattrperry1976> then?
<Jack313> isnt it like dmesg | grep beryl
<mattrperry1976> the konsole opens, but I can't see it
<Jack313> and then kill that proc id
* Jack313 dont actually know
<apus> mattrperry1976: the console should be a full screen dos looking thing
<apus> adaptr: does htop command (like f9 to kill) only work when not in a gui
<adaptr> apus it will never work "in a GUI"
<gioacchino> !kicker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kicker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mattrperry1976> ok got the console full screen and can see it now
<Jack313> anyone have pics of this oxygen theme
<_4strO> !launcher
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about launcher - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gioacchino> please anybody halp me
<_4strO> Jack313: google is your friend
<_4strO> gioacchino: whats the matter ?
<mattrperry1976> after I have the console open and full screen, what command to kill beryl, and/or make sure it doesn't keep starting itself at reboot etc?
<blackd3ath> :D
<_4strO> mattrperry1976: ps -A | grep beryl
<_4strO> and then kill process n+
<_4strO> and then kill process n
<Lars_G> Shouldn't adept show me the option to upgrade version? (dist-upgrade)??
<_4strO> Lars_G: it supposed too
<aro> Anyone have a good link to a tutorial to setting up nvidia+beryl on feisty?
<Lars_G> _4strO: it's not, ah well.
<gioacchino> _4strO: my problem is this : for my mistake I have deleted apllication panel from my panel now I see as normal panel bt I not see the application in the panel...
<gioacchino> :(
<Lars_G> I'll use apt-get or the command line version, or synaptic
<_4strO> Lars_G: have you refresh the repo ?
<gioacchino> hot to reset to ddefault kde panel ?
<blackd3ath> BERYL is bad
<Lars_G> _4strO: bingo. thanks
<aro> Thanks blackd3ath, but that wasn't my question
<_4strO> gioacchino: klouncher &
<Graham> blackd3ath: Shut up, beryl RULES! Admitedly I've never used it, but it still looks good.
<_4strO> gioacchino: klauncher &
<gioacchino> &
<gioacchino> ??
<apus> so how do I look at kernel drivers
<_4strO> gioacchino: juste ctrl-alt + F7
<_4strO> to return in KDE
<blackd3ath> When I used a beryl my linux was crashed :(
<_4strO> then alt+F2
<_4strO> gioacchino: and konsole
<sstchur> I'm really puzzled as to why my DLink wifi card works so much better under Windows than it does under Linux?  And not just a little bit better -- a lot better.  I had good success with ndiswrappers in Edgy, but it seems much less reliable in Feisty... anyone know why?
<Lars_G> _4strO: if he's in console should be alt-F7 not ctrl-alt
<gioacchino> I must restart kde ?
<_4strO> gioacchino: nop
<_4strO> Lars_G: somebody tols him to press ctrl-alt + F1 i though
<_4strO> gioacchino: are you in KDE ?
<gioacchino> yes
<Lars_G> _4strO: yep, but once you're in console via ctrl-alt-f1 you return with just alt-f7
<gioacchino> _4strO:  yes I am in kde
<_4strO> gioacchino: have you an open konsole ?
<gioacchino> yes
<_4strO> Lars_G: didn't know :p
<_4strO> gioacchino: klauncher &
* Lars_G laughs
<Lars_G> _4strO: 2195 files to upgrade
* Lars_G cries
<_4strO> loool
<_4strO> gioacchino: ?
<Lars_G> Altough download is going very fast. I wonder if the upgrade tool comes with a similar code to netselect.
<gioacchino> _4strO:
<gioacchino> gioacchino@server:~$ klauncher &
<gioacchino> [1]  7148
<gioacchino> gioacchino@server:~$ klauncher: This program is not supposed to be started manually.
<gioacchino> klauncher: It is started automatically by kdeinit.
<_4strO> ok
<PasNox> evening
<Lars_G> _4strO: have him run kdeinit with alt-f2
<Lars_G> _4strO: What's his problem anyhow?
<_4strO> think just close and repoen the session will enough and easieer :p
<_4strO> will be*
<Lars_G> possibly
<gioacchino> restart the session ?
<_4strO> gioacchino: just close and repoen the session :p
<gioacchino> ok
<PasNox> feisty: i try to got working at same time ethernet and wifi, byt k(),etworkmanager seem to not active my etehrnet at statup, if i modify my /etc/network/interfaces, network go donw and not working, anybody can help please ?
<PasNox> but (k)networkmanager*
<mattrperry1976> _4strO...can't get your suggestion to work...any other ideas?
<gioacchino> I have restart
<apus> any good video format converters?
<apus> I need a .mp4 to something that doesn't suck
<gioacchino> _4strO: I have close and reopen session
<lupul> where does dcpp install? anyone knows?
<_4strO> gioacchino: and ? not ok ?
<gioacchino> no
<gioacchino> the problem stay
<_4strO> gioacchino: i think i dont understand your pb
<_4strO> mattrperry1976: ideas for what ?
<gioacchino> 1) for a mistake I have deleted the appllication panel from the bar on the bottom of page
<gioacchino> 2) now I want to reset to default configuration the kde panel
<_4strO> gioacchino: the K menu ?
<dec_> anyone know where i can get information on how to configure compiz with an ati radeon vid card in kde
<_4strO> and the shortcuts ?
<gioacchino> but clicking on the button use default configuration not add the deleted panel
<mattrperry1976> when I boot up, my system autostarts beryl, however beryl crashes and then I get a white screen and can't see anything on the desktop etc...is there a way to uninstall beryl from the console so that it doesn't start on reboot?
<Cable86> how do i get konversation to auto-identify me?
<melkor> In a dual boot setup can you read the windows partition from linux?
<gioacchino> _4strO: no the apllication panel (the panel on you see the running application)
<sstchur> msg nickserv identify nutmeg
<_4strO> mattrperry1976: video card ?
<mattrperry1976> nvidia gforce 4
<Last_Hero> melkor, yes
<Last_Hero> melkor, if you have 7.04 you just need to mount the partition somewhere
<sstchur> Is there anything I can do to increase the reliability of my wifi?  It connects easily, but it is CONSTANTLY dropping off (only under Linux)
<_4strO> mattrperry1976: beryl never work ?
<mattrperry1976> never
<mattrperry1976> just tried to install it today on fiesty and it crashed
<melkor> Last_Hero, what about 6.10?
<nutemeg> sstchur: you have publicated your password
<hiturunk> Oi.
<nutemeg> sstchur:  you should change it
<_4strO> mattrperry1976: to remove beryl : sudo apt-get remove beryl beryl-manager
<hiturunk> Finally got around to getting Kubuntu (Does dance)
<_4strO> gioacchino: you mean the curent open windows ?
<Last_Hero> melko, you need to download some software for it, there is a guide on the Ubuntu site, but I'm afraid I can't help you, I only have experience using 7.04
<hiturunk> God XP was driving me insane.
<Cable86> i just started using Kubuntu as well :-)
<mattrperry1976> thanks a million _4strO
<sstchur> gioacchino: yeah, I goofed.. how do I change the pw?
<gioacchino> no I dont see it on the panel menu...
* hiturunk high fives Cable86.
<gioacchino> I see onli the window but no the icon on apllication panel
<Last_Hero> I started yesterday :D
<hiturunk> I started 32 minutes ago.
<Cable86> although ive been using Ubuntu for almost a year...i merely switched
<madmike> adding a GB of memory sure does make a bit of a diffrance haha
<Cable86> wanted to see what it was like on the other side of the fence
<hiturunk> HUZZAH FOR PARTITIONING OUT 200GB HDS!
<_4strO> gioacchino: right clicj on the panel and add an applet
<gioacchino> sstchur: write /ns help
<_4strO> gioacchino: unlock if it's necessary
<hiturunk> Now I have Redhat, Kubuntu, Linspire, XP, 98 SE, and 95.
<Last_Hero> does anyone have any experience in getting Thunderbird to work?
<aro> I have beryl+nvidia setup working fine, all the effects work, but I have no menu bars for any windows
<gioacchino> noe
<aro> Anyone know what's up?
<Cable86> wow, thats a lot of OSes
<gioacchino> _4strO:  now ?
<Cable86> how do i get konversation to auto-identify me?
<hiturunk> ;P
<gioacchino> ok!!
<gioacchino> now work
<gioacchino> !!
<_4strO> :)
<gioacchino> tanks 1000000000000 _4strO
<hiturunk> I do loads of things, so having lots of OS'S is normal for me.
<_4strO> aro: emerald --replace
<sstchur> gioacchino: great, got it, thanks
<hiturunk> I have XP on three different Hard Drives.
<_4strO> gioacchino: ;)
<_4strO> hiturunk: and, you're proud of that ?
<hiturunk> I refuse to buy Vista, The beta fucked over my BIOS.
<hiturunk> T_T
<galathalion> since i upgraded my dist nothing works.. :<
<hiturunk> Well, I'm proud of the fact that I'm smart enough to keep extra copies because Windows get's fucked over to easy.
<Last_Hero> my laptop can only barely use Vista T_T
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<hiturunk> Hey. I just noticed, Adept is the same thing as ClickNRun.
<zblach> Kyral: kdcop looks good, but i can't find where KDE stores the ark extract .desktop. any clues?
<hiturunk> And sorry for my language ^_^.
<_4strO> my mind cant use vista ...
<Hasrat_USA> good afternoon. what should i exactly do to find out the location of the program 'kwrite' in Kubuntu Feisty Fawn'?
<Kyral> zblach: nope
<adaptr> but Vista *can* use your mind!
<hiturunk> Vista is a big load of crap. (Am I allowed to say that)?
<_4strO> adaptr: :p
<aro> _4strO THANKS!!!!!!!!
<adaptr> not without looking silly
<_4strO> aro :)
<Cable86> how do i get konversation to auto-identify me?
<hiturunk> Vista is a total load, It's just another version of NT.
<Last_Hero> Hasrat_USE, try "locate kwrite" in the konsole
<hiturunk> Anyone up for a game of Craft?
<Impaque> !upgrade > Impaque
<hiturunk> I've been wanting to play a game of it Netty for awhile.
<Last_Hero> I've not got round to playing it yet
<Last_Hero> still trying to get everything working
<hiturunk> It's a great game, Not graphically, But Gameplay Wise.
<Last_Hero> while finishing off my courseowrk
<Hasrat_USA> damn that was fast Last Hero thanks :-D
#kubuntu 2008-04-14
<damien_> Okay, a lost+found folder showed up
<dwidmann> give the partition a label, add it to the fstab with the "user" option set?
<damien_> But still cannot edit/delete/move anything
<dwidmann> (also uid=1000,gid=1000,rw,exec,defaults
<Odd-rationale> dwidmann: please help him put that drive in his fstab file. I failed...
<damien_> How would I do all of that?
<damien_> :/ Sorry I'm so much trouble
<dwidmann> Odd-rationale: what's the drive's device? I can probably automate the stuff for him
<Odd-rationale> dwidmann: ^ he pastebined "sudo fdisk -l" sda1 i believe.
<dwidmann> Odd-rationale: don't know how well it will work all in all, haven't really tried it, but if all else fails it'll still be a simplified mount with in the fstab ...
<dwidmann> damien_: one sec
<spiroo> Jucato: are you there?
<Jucato> barely
<damien_> dwidmann: okay
 * Jucato just woke up....
<dwidmann> Jucato: bright 'n early eh?
<Woxdee> Using 7.10, smbd & nmbd running, I have set /media/hdb1 (ntfs) as shared through the system settings gui with 'advanced sharing', yet I can not get access to it: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.) - the ntfs volume is mounted gid 100 uid 1001, with user 1001 having rw access normally.
<spiroo> Jucato: Okay, well I got to ask you. Wondering, you know that I before installed qt4.4 from Riddells PPA. I wondering, how and which packages I should remove if I want to compile them myself instead: Seems like I cant get it to work if not. I have searched google, but i am not sure what I am looking for :d
<damien_> dwidmann: I need to go right now, but if you could upload a .txt or something with instructions,I'd be grateful
<Woxdee> That is the error even when attempting to smbmount it from the local host.
<Woxdee> What on earth am I missing?
<dwidmann> damien_: I've got it now
<damien_> dwidmann: okay
<dwidmann> damien_: I need you to open up Konsole and copy and paste these commands in
<dwidmann> damien: sudo mkdir /media/external_disk
<damien_> dwidmann: okay
<damien_> dwidmann: Okay, done that
<Odd-rationale> dwidmann: it is not external...
<dwidmann> damien: sudo su -c 'echo "/dev/sda1 /media/external_disk ext3 rw,user,gid=1000,uid=1000,exec,defaults 0 2" >> /etc/fstab'
<Jucato> spiroo: again, you don't need to remove anything (unless the package is breaking other stuff). you just need to compile Qt in your home folder and set the environment variables (like QTDIR or PATH) to point to the correct locations, in the correct order. this will "overshadow" your qt installed from packages
<Odd-rationale> sudo mv /media/external_disk /media/bad_disk....
<dwidmann> Odd-rationale: oh it isn't? oh well, it'll still work, it'll just be oddly named until we fix that :s
<damien_> Okay now what
<spiroo> Jucato: I am afraid that it does break "other stuff" :D
<dwidmann> damien: umm, one sec, gonna rename it for you since it isn't external
<damien_> Okay
<dwidmann> damien: sudo mkdir /media/sda1
<damien_> k
<Jucato> spiroo: what other stuff are broken?
<dwidmann> damien: sudo sed -i /etc/fstab -e "s/external_drive/sda1/g"
<spiroo> Jucato: Some packages was broken and seems to conflict when I should compile KDE.
<dwidmann> damien_: now try it and see if it works, I hope it will
<damien_> Okay
<damien_> Nope :(
<dwidmann> damien_: okay, try this in Konsole: sudo umount /dev/sda1 && mount /dev/sda1
<Jucato> spiroo: as I didn't use qt4.4 rc1 packages, I have no idea really what were upgraded.. you can try downgrading them perhaps?
<damien_> Alright
<dwidmann> damien_: See if you can access the files now, at /media/sda1
<spiroo> Jucato: How do I do that? :P
<damien_> Still can't do anything :/
<dwidmann> damien_: you said you need to go right? be sure to drop back later ..... I'll figure something out if I'm around when you come back
<damien_> I'm staying here now :P
<dwidmann> damien_: oki doki
<Jucato> spiroo: I kinda forgot but "sudo apt-get install package=version"
<Jucato> (as I said, I just got up...)
<dwidmann> damien_: can you pastebin the following things for me: 1) the contents of /etc/fstab file, 2) the output of the "sudo parted /dev/sda print" command, and 3) there is no 3.
<spiroo> Jucato: Understandable :P
<spiroo> Jucato: Funny thing is that I do not remember which package it instaleld :D
<Jucato> spiroo: check the logs... /var/log/
<damien_> Nothing happens when I do sudo parted /dev/sda print
<dwidmann> damien_: hmm,
<spiroo> Jucato: Thanks, will do
<dwidmann> Odd-rationale: are you sure it was /dev/sda* ??
<damien_> It was dev/sda1
<damien_> Here's the other thing you requested
<damien_> http://pastebin.org/29562
<Odd-rationale> dwidmann: see the output of fdisk -l ^
<Odd-rationale> dwidmann: he said it was like 160 gb...
<dwidmann> Odd-rationale: damien_: but if /dev/sda doesn't have a filesystem, /dev/sda1 can't exist. That's nonsense ..... :s
<Odd-rationale> :?
<damien_> ;>_>
<spiroo> Jucato: Weird but I think it solved itself now :D Without haveing to fix qt4.4 :P
<dwidmann> Odd-rationale: that command above that I had him try to run should have printed /dev/sda's partition table ....
<dwidmann> Odd-rationale: basically fdisk -l, but a bit prettier output, and a bit more specific about partition types
<dwidmann> damien_: how much data do you currently have on that disk?
<damien_> About 7gb
<dwidmann> Hmm
<damien_> 7.51gb to be exact
<dwidmann> It looks like that one command I had you run a while ago didn't do anything at all, which is exceedingly odd. Did it give you any errors when you tried to run it. (it was the one after the mkdir command, before you said you were going to leave, then decided you were going to stay, and such, back then)
<damien_> Uh...
<damien_> hold on
<dwidmann> damien: this one: sudo su -c 'echo "/dev/sda1 /media/external_disk ext3 rw,user,gid=1000,uid=1000,exec,defaults 0 2" >> /etc/fstab'
<dwidmann> crud, forgot to change the external_disk thing again, but you know which one it is now
<damien_> Nope, no errors
<dwidmann> anyhow, lets try this again damien_, ::: sudo su -c 'echo "/dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ext3 rw,user,gid=1000,uid=1000,exec,defaults 0 2" >> /etc/fstab'
<damien_> Nothing at all again
<dwidmann> damien_: try this: tail -1 /etc/fstab
<damien_> Nothing :/
<dwidmann> !!!
 * dwidmann is confused now
<damien_> Me too ;_;
<dwidmann> you copied and pasted "tail -1 /etc/fstab" right?? ..... if that doesn't work then something's wrong ....if it outputs nothing that means your fstab is empty, which it isn't because you posted it a while ago
<dwidmann> unless it recently became empty ....
<damien_> I copied+pasted, nothing happened, it didn't put out my name+computer name or anything like that
<damien_> Just blank.
<dwidmann> that means it's still attempting to run something, maybe you included a quote (singular, ie: not both), and it's still waiting for a closing quote.
<dwidmann> damien_: try pressing ctrl+c and then running the command again
<damien_> Okay there we go
<spiroo> GNU/Linux works too perfect, the only problem is us, who cannot handle it :D It is for me most of the time anyway :D
<damien_>  /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0       0
<dwidmann> damien_: and lets try that other command again too: maybe it was the same problem then (seeing as it looks like I was write about the quote thing)
<dwidmann> anyhow, lets try this again damien_, ::: sudo su -c 'echo "/dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ext3 rw,user,gid=1000,uid=1000,exec,defaults 0 2" >> /etc/fstab' ------- be sure to include the single quote at the end
<damien_> I did that, it asked me to enter my password, I did, then it went back to damien@damien-desktop:
<dwidmann> damien, alright, now the tail -1 thing again:::::::::: tail -1 /etc/fstab
<damien_>  /dev/sda1 /media/external_disk ext3 rw,user,gid=1000,uid=1000,exec,defaults 0 2
<dwidmann> Gooood, goooooooooood, it worked this time :)
<pagan0ne> can anyone in here tell me where i can get help w/ kubuntu 8.04 beta?
<damien_> :D
<dwidmann> damien_: sudo umount /dev/sda1 && mount /dev/sda1
<dwidmann> pagan0ne: #ubuntu+1
<dwidmann> pagan0ne: and maybe #kubuntu-kde4
<damien_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<damien_>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<damien_>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<damien_>        dmesg | tail  or so
<dwidmann> Odd-rationale: well, /dev/sda1 definitely doesn't exist or doesn't have an ext3 fs.
<damien_> It says it does in qtparted
<dwidmann> damien_: the mount command is compelled to disagree apparently
<damien_> :/
<DarkriftX> damien_, have you tried 'cat /proc/partitions' ?
<Odd-rationale> dwidmann: i even made him run "sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1" and appearently it had no errors...
<DarkriftX> that tells me if the partition is there, just not much about it
<dwidmann> damien_: try running "sudo e2fsck /dev/sda1"
<dwidmann> Odd-rationale: that may be a bad thing seeing as he says he had data on that disk .....
<damien_> e2fsck 1.40.2 (12-Jul-2007)
<damien_> /dev/sda1: clean, 11/19218432 files, 651105/38409399 blocks
<Odd-rationale> dwidmann: he wanted to delete everything...
<dwidmann> Odd-rationale: he did? Oh, then that *greatly* simplifies things
<damien_> :D
<dwidmann> damien_: I vote for creating a new partition table. I'd say this is a nice time to introduce you to either qtparted or gparted, pick one.
<damien_> I have qtparted, what now?
<dwidmann> damien_: (or parted or fdisk if you want to)
<dwidmann> damien_: one sec then, let me fire it up so I can walk you through it in a hurry
<damien_> Okay
<dwidmann> looks like I need to get it first, gimme 60 secs
<Odd-rationale> dwidmann: just use cfdisk... :)
<dwidmann> Odd-rationale: I'm familiar with it also.
<Odd-rationale> dwidmann: qtparted is buggy. imo
<Odd-rationale> gparted is better, but install bunch of gnome deps. gksudo, ect.
<dwidmann> Odd-rationale: yeah, it's significantly better, but dependency wise it isn't too heavy, kind of worth it IMO ..... especially the gparted live cd (or better yet, systemrescuecd, which includes it and a plethora more)
<dwidmann> damien_: alrighty then, I've got it up
<damien_> dwidmann: okay
<javier__> hello
<pagan0ne> ok, i hope someone can help me, im starting to get the run-around here, i just installed kubuntu 8.04 and sudo, kdesu, kdesudo, and gksudo ask for a password but fail to launch anything... anyone help please?
<dwidmann> damien_: crud, I can't touch anything, this is going to be partial guesswork on my end
<javier__> someone has a problem with konqueror and flashplugin-nonfree 9.0.124 in gutsy gibbon?
<dwidmann> damien_: first, go to operations -> format
<damien_> I cant
<damien_> It's unclickable
<javier__> after updating from flash-plugin 9.0.115 youtube for example show  a grey box in the place of the video...
<dwidmann> damien_: hmm, to heck with qtparted, pull up Konsole and we're going to do this with parted .... more stable anyway
<dwidmann> damien: sudo parted /dev/sda
<damien_> Okay, now what
<DarkriftX> i love cfdisk for command line partitioning.... cfdisk -z /dev/xxx works great to start a fresh partition table
<dwidmann>  damien_: type "mklabel" without the quotes
<damien_> Alright
<dwidmann> damien_: it will ask you for the type, type "dos" (from hereon out, don't include the quotes .... kay?)
<damien_> I typed dos and it asked again
<damien_> Wait, dos has to be in quotes?
<dwidmann> damien_: now type mkpartfs, it will ask you some questions, the type of partition you want is ext3, you want it to run from 0 to 160
<dwidmann> **to 160GB
<dwidmann> it has to not be in quotes
<damien_> New disk label type?  [msdos]? dos
<damien_> New disk label type?  [msdos]?
<dwidmann> msdos will do
<damien_> Ok
<DarkriftX> [xxxxx] means default
<dwidmann> forgot that it wants msdos instead of just dos
<dwidmann> indeed
<damien_> primary or extended?
<dwidmann> damien_: primary
<damien_> Start?
<dwidmann> damien_: 0
<damien_> Oh ok
<damien_> Alright, now it just says (parted)
<dwidmann> damien_: and you put in 160GB for the end I presume? type print to make sure
<damien_> I just put 160
<damien_> and print outputs this
<damien_> Disk /dev/sda: 160GB
<damien_> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
<damien_> Partition Table: msdos
<damien_> Number  Start  End  Size  Type  File system  Flags
<dwidmann> damien_: that probably won't do, you need to type print to check that it didn't take it as oh, say, 160B
<dwidmann> damien_: is there anything beneath that? if not, the partition _hasn't_ been created
<damien_> Nope, nothing
<damien_> Start over?
<dwidmann> damien_: probably the 160, you needed to put 160GB
<dwidmann> damien_: yes, same procedure, except 160GB this time
<damien_> Okay
<damien_> Okay, it says (parted again)
<damien_> er
<damien_> (parted) again
<dwidmann> damien_: "print" and see if it made the partition
<damien_> The default for FS is ext2
<damien_> Same thing as before
<dwidmann> damien_: you want ext3 though
<damien_> Well, print outputs the saem as before :/
<damien_> same*
<dwidmann> That's ..... odd, to say the least
<damien_> :/
<dwidmann> can you pastebin the contents of that terminal where you went through parted trying to get it to create the partition?
<dwidmann> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Odd-rationale> dwidmann: kind of wish one had root ssh access and do it oneself...
<Odd-rationale> :)
<DarkriftX> are you just trying to create a new single partition adn lose whatever is on the disk?
<DarkriftX> if so, cfdisk -z /dev/sda will work great
<DarkriftX> that starts a new partition and its menu driven
<spiroo> ah this is life. Waiting for kdebase to be compiled from the trunk :D
<damien_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63121/
<dwidmann> spiroo: might want to take a nap
<spiroo> dwidmann: Yes, a good idea ;) Maybe I will soon.
<Fritzel> does anyone know why I can get this http://pastebin.com/d103d4b31 and still be online? something is off here
<Daisuke_Laptop> Fritzel: i'm guessing magic?
<Daisuke_Laptop> or you can just try pinging google.com or comcast.net
<Fritzel> I'm starting to think that as well
<Fritzel> pings work
<dwidmann> DarkriftX: if you look at the contents of that pastebin though, it *looks* right ... odd eh?
<Daisuke_Laptop> then it shouldn't be an issue
<rafi> #kubuntu-fr
<dwidmann> Odd-rationale: you betcha
<DarkriftX> Fritzel, in vista, i had an issue where no http/ftp would work, but irc and other stuff would work just fine (pings also). it turned out to be a socket problem which was the final push to linux for me.... i talked to someone in here who had a similar issue in linux
<Fritzel> Daisuke_Laptop: normally it wouldn't be but I keep getting disconnected from wow like every 1-2 minutes
<dwidmann> damien_: I've an idea now
<damien_> dwidmann: okay
<dwidmann> damien_: try using mkpart instead - when it asks you for the partition type enter "n" (without quotes)
<DarkriftX> does look right dwidmann but somethign isnt working
<Fritzel> DarkriftX: -nod- I don't have a clue how to diagnose that though
<dwidmann> damien_: (that is, mkpart instead of mkpartfs)
<DarkriftX> Fritzel, me either :S
<DarkriftX> do you see any socket errors? and does a reboot fix it?
<dwidmann> damien_: and you don't have to recreate the partition table again, that was a one time deal
<damien_> Partition type?  primary/extended? n
<damien_> Partition type?  primary/extended?
<Fritzel> DarkriftX: I do have some updates to install though so I'm going to do that on my magical internet connection and see what results I get then
<DarkriftX> primary
<dwidmann> damien_: primary,
<damien_> Oh you said n >_>
<dwidmann> I oopsed
<DarkriftX> lol
<dwidmann> not for the partition type, but the file system type
 * dwidmann slaps his forehead
<damien_> oh ok
<sparr_> whats the easiest way to get files from a windows vista pc to an ubuntu pc?  over the network, no sneakernet
<damien_> Alright
<damien_> Uh
<damien_> Well
<DarkriftX> sparr_, ftp?
<Daisuke_Laptop> DarkriftX: i wonder if this is similar to the issue people have where they can connect here but can't connect to anything via http through konqueror
<DarkriftX> setup an ftp server on the vista box and login with the linux one
<damien_> Dolphin opened a new window after that
<damien_> It gave me some giant error
<damien_> Then when I tried to make a folder
<damien_> Same error as before :/
<Daisuke_Laptop> sparr_: samba, probably
<damien_> That the creating of it failed
<Daisuke_Laptop> or ftp, yes.
<sparr_> DarkriftX: yeah, i might have to do that.  my linux ftpd allows the windows box to connect, but never offers a login prompt
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Laptop: and if that's the case, removing knetworkmanager should help IIRC
<DarkriftX> some dont
<DarkriftX> some expect the client to "offer" the login info
<Daisuke_Laptop> dwidmann: this isn't a problem with NetworkManager, why is KNetworkManager so different?
<Daisuke_Laptop> it confuses me a little..
<sparr_> Daisuke_Laptop: samba is a no go.  dont want to make sambad work in linux, and vista is pissing me off by not showing up in netbios scans
<sparr_> DarkriftX: doesnt work from ftp://user:pass@host in windows explorer either
<chris123> greets
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Laptop: I just remember something about that, I forget the details, that was *ages* ago
<DarkriftX> odd
<sparr_> DarkriftX: and when i ftp localhost on the linux box, i get a prompt
<chris123> anyone played with kubuntu on the eeepc?
<DarkriftX> well, ftp server on vista isnt that hard
<sparr_> this is one of the most ridiculous windows/linux incompatibilities
<Daisuke_Laptop> then you have sneakernet
<damien_> dwidmann: no help?
<Fritzel> meh, same results
<Odd-rationale> chris123: if i had one
<dwidmann> damien_: have you tried "print" in parted yet? has it created a partition?
<sparr_> Daisuke_Laptop: no, i dont, because the only CDRs i have are a color that one of the machines cant read
<DarkriftX> damien_, lets try something new
<DarkriftX> this should be cake to do
<damien_> dwidmann: it has
<Daisuke_Laptop> sparr_: it is ridiculous.  you can install Services For Unix (i don't know if it's part of Vista or not, but it's available free from MS) and you can use NFS
<damien_> dwidmann: I just still cant modify files in the partition
<dorkface> krdc should be able to login to a remote windows xp pro box, right?
<dorkface> given the right permissions
<DarkriftX> damien_, you have the partition created now?
<dwidmann> damien_: it's an empty partition, to create the file system, close parted,  (type quit), and type "sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1"
<DarkriftX> ahhhh, ext3 now fat?
<cannon> whats the kubuntu version of gedit?
<DarkriftX> kedit?
<Odd-rationale> cannon: kate
<DarkriftX> ahh
<Fritzel> I'm going to reset my cable modem to factory defaults, and try that, I do get results to my router, but not to the cable modem
<cannon> ta
<damien_> dwidmann: darkriftX: it's writing inode tables now
<DarkriftX> good
<DarkriftX> thats where you want it
<DarkriftX> after that, you should be able to mount it
<damien_> Okay
<dwidmann> Odd-rationale: no, kedit is a bit more of an equivalent .... completely stripped down for a fast start time. Handy sometimes
<dwidmann> Odd-rationale: kate is better though
<DarkriftX> i said kedit
<DarkriftX> he said kate
<Odd-rationale> dwidmann: kedit is not included by default. is it? kwrite is...
<Daisuke_Laptop> vi
<DarkriftX> kate is sloooow as hell for me though (good, but slow)
<Odd-rationale> nano
<damien_> dwidmann: darkriftx: okay, it finished, now what?
<DarkriftX> i like the good old nano!
<Daisuke_Laptop> nano's good for quick edits, yes
<dwidmann> Odd-rationale: kedit isn't in by default, but that doesn't mean it isn't basically equivalent to gedit (like darkrfitx said)
<DarkriftX> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /whereveryouwantit
 * dwidmann likes good, older vim
<damien_> okay
<dwidmann> DarkriftX: it's already in the fstab
<DarkriftX> ahhh
<DarkriftX> then just nmount it without destination
<Daisuke_Laptop> you dirty vi-loving dog, everyone knows emacs is superior!
<damien_> >_>
<damien_> So what do I do then
<DarkriftX> whatever you want with it
 * Daisuke_Laptop sits back and enjoys the show
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Laptop: bah humbug
<Odd-rationale> dwidmann: ok. just didn't want him to come back and say "kedit: command not found" you know...
<DarkriftX> throw masses of prawn or pirated movies on it if you want.... the possibilities are endless
<dwidmann> Odd-rationale: hm, true
<damien_> So I do umount /dev/sda1 right?
<DarkriftX> no
<Daisuke_Laptop> why would i put shellfish on a hard drive?
<DarkriftX> imount is unmount
<damien_> oh
<DarkriftX> its 'mount /dev/sda1'
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Laptop: decoration?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i dunno, just that he mentioned prawns...
<damien_> dwidmann: darkriftx: got an error:
<damien_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<damien_>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<damien_>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<damien_>        dmesg | tail  or so
<dwidmann> damien_: go to /media/sda1 and see if you can create a file
<DarkriftX> was my g-rated method of mentioning xxx related material
<dwidmann> >.<
<Odd-rationale> :?
<DarkriftX> wow, after all that, nothing changed
<damien_> I can't :|
<Daisuke_Laptop> no one here has any interest in that sort of thing.  except that guy, and that guy, and that guy through that guy inclusive...  and that guy...
<dwidmann> damien_: try dmesg | tail and see if it has anything interesting for us to look at
<Odd-rationale> we're a bad lot here... :(
<damien_> This is what is output by dmesg | tail
<damien_> http://pastebin.org/29574
<dwidmann> wow, so I messed something up afterall
<dwidmann> it was all me, I feel horrible now
<DarkriftX> interesting
<damien_> :/
<DarkriftX> did we want fat or ext3?
<dwidmann> Oh well, only human right?
<damien_> Yep
 * ubuntu lala
<damien_> darkriftx: ext3
<DarkriftX> i c
<dwidmann> damien: kdesudo kate
<damien_> Okay, kate is opened.
<dwidmann> damien_: in the last line, remove the parts "gid=1000,uid=1000,"
<DarkriftX> lol
<DarkriftX> in fstab im guessing?
<dwidmann> damien_: and it should finally be fixed ......PS I wish mount gave nicer error messages
<damien_> Remove it from where O_o
<dwidmann> DarkriftX: ummmm, yup
<DarkriftX> /etc/fstab
<damien_> Oh ok
<dwidmann> sorry about that, I get ahead of myself ..... a lot
<DarkriftX> its the finished product that matters
<DarkriftX> and im sure he had a learning experience
<dwidmann> DarkriftX: hopefully not an overtly negative one
<damien_> We aren't done yet, guys
<DarkriftX> if the drive works and he knows more then he did, i dont see why it would be
<damien_> Access denied.
<damien_> Could not write to /etc/fstab.part.
<DarkriftX> erm
<damien_> >_>
<dwidmann> o.O
<DarkriftX> kdesudo kate /etc/fstab
<damien_> ok
<DarkriftX> dont know where the .part. came from, never seen that before
<damien_> Okay it saved
<dwidmann> DarkriftX: some editors might create things like that (like vim's .swap things) ... see a lot of .part with download managers.
<damien_> Uh
<DarkriftX> yeah
<damien_> Still not done
<dwidmann> damien_: try "mount /dev/sda1"
<damien_> Oh
<damien_> ok
<DarkriftX> heh
<damien_> mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /media/external_disk busy
<damien_> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /media/external_disk
<dwidmann> damien_: sudo umount /dev/sda1 first then
<DarkriftX> lol, umount it then
<damien_> Alright.
<william> i added a new hard drive,  how do i automount it and select where it mounts
<damien_> Access denied to /media/external_disk/New Folder.
<damien_> :/
<dwidmann> william: have you partitioned it yet?
<william> yes
<william> it's actually an ext3 formatted file system from another ubuntu machine of mine
<DarkriftX> btw let me rant for a moment about naming it "umount" instead of "unmount", what kind of idiot would change the spelling of something that was intuitive to remove ONE CHARACTER
<dwidmann> damien_: sudo rmdir /media/external_disk; cd /media/sda1
<ign0ramus> hey guys.  this is probably really stupid, but - how do i get my Google search bar back in Konqueror?  it disappeared today, and I can't get it back! :/
<Jucato> ign0ramus: Settings -> COnfigure Extensions -> make sure Search bar plugin is enabled. if it's not there, install the package konq-plugins
<Daisuke_Laptop> DarkriftX: someone concerned with number of keystrokes to do something rather than readability?
<dwidmann> DarkriftX: you've got me .....
<damien_> rmdir: /media/external_disk: Device or resource busy
<damien_> bash: cd: /media/sda1: No such file or directory
<DarkriftX> one more keystroke to leave it intuitive
<Daisuke_Laptop> one keystroke too many!
<DarkriftX> why not then unmnt ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> mnt and umnt would have made more sense to me
<dwidmann> damien_: cd /; sudo rmdir /media/external_disk; sudo mkdir /media/sda1; sudo umount /dev/sda1; cd /media/sda1
<Odd-rationale> sudo umount /media/external_disk
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Laptop: agreed
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm going to have to pastebin my iso mounting script when i get back to the desktop
<ign0ramus> jucato: thx man :)
<damien_> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/sda1': File exists
<damien_> umount: /dev/sda1: not mounted
<damien_> :|
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Laptop: sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path/to/iso /mount/point
<Odd-rationale> better yet "sudo umount -l /media/external_disk" that will take it out. then rmdir /media/external_disk
<Daisuke_Laptop> little more involved
<dwidmann> damien_: does your /etc/fstab say "/media/external_disk" or "/media/sda1"?
<Daisuke_Laptop> checks to see if /media/iso exists, creates it if it doesn't, mounts and unmounts depending on switches used
<dwidmann> damien: sudo sed -i /etc/fstab -e "s%external_disk%sda1%g"
<damien_>  /dev/sda1 /media/external_disk ext3 rw,user,exec,defaults 0 2
<Daisuke_Laptop> nothing spectacular, but trying to get a new user to remember those arguments is futile (in my experience)
<damien_> dwidmann: okay, it went back to damien@damien-desktop:
<damien_> Still cant edit files/etc
<dwidmann> damien_: now try to "mount /dev/sda1; cd /media/sda1; sudo chown $USER:$USER /media/sda1; Then try to create files
<Cannon> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<damien_> mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /media/sda1 busy
<damien_> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /media/sda1
<dwidmann> damien_: that's okay, you can ignore that now
<damien_> Ok
<damien_> WOOT
<damien_> Thanks guys :D
<damien_> Sorry it took so long
<damien_> :/
<dwidmann> damien_: now, try this: ln -sf /media/sda1 $HOME/sda1
<Cannon> i've just gone into Disk and Filesystems to mount a drive and it won't let me even after entering admin password
<damien_> But you were right, it's been a very productive learning expierience for me
<william>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               
<william> ```*-=zxcc
<Daisuke_Laptop> hey Fritzel: had a bit of an issue traceroute-ing comcast.net myself.  hit my router, but apparently never made it
<damien_> Nothing happened after that dwidmann
<dwidmann> damien_: uh huh, look in your home directory!
<Cannon> !mount terminal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mount terminal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cannon> !mountterminal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mountterminal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<damien_> I see nothing but a folder named damien
<Fritzel> Daisuke_Laptop: I seem to have similar results wherever I do it
<Odd-rationale> damien_: look in /home/damien
<dwidmann> damien_: that's odd, it should have added a link to /dev/sda1; try this --- ln -sf /media/sda1 /home/damien/sda1
<damien_> Ah okay, I found it
<Odd-rationale> dwidmann: i think he just looked in /home
<damien_> Thanks :D
<Odd-rationale> damien_: glad you got that fixed!
<dwidmann> Odd-rationale: *nod*
<damien_> Thanks so much :D
<Daisuke_Laptop> Fritzel: so at least we know that it's not a problem on your end
<dwidmann> damien_:  no problem at all
<Daisuke_Laptop> comcast is just satan's isp.
<damien_> Time to head out, thanks again guys.
<Cannon> if I have my kubuntu installed on a hard drive ... amd I allowed to mount a partition on another hdd?
<Cannon> cos it doesn't seam to be letting me
<dwidmann> damien_: and if I weren't such a screw up tonight you wouldn't have gotten to learn as much :)
<Fritzel> Daisuke_Laptop: I did however just redo my entire network configuration and I'm getting almost 7.5M/s (double what I was getting earlier) so at very least it couldnt' have hurt
<Daisuke_Laptop> good call
<Odd-rationale> Cannon: what do you mean by "mount a partition on another hdd"?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i would like to say i hate you, but i mean that in the nicest way possible.  3mbps is ridiculous, and barely worthy of being called "broadband"
<Cannon> i can't seem to get access to sda4 Odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> Cannon: just wait. i'll be back....
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Laptop: it can get much, much, much worse than that
<Daisuke_Laptop> oh i know
<Cannon> k
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Laptop: that would be a major trade up if I could get something like that :(
<Daisuke_Laptop> but it's ridiculous to see the US (in an urban area) getting absolutely horrendous speed compared to the vast majority of europe
<Daisuke_Laptop> well, that's not entirely fair
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's also partly my apartment complex's fault
<Daisuke_Laptop> they won't let verizon run fios here
<Daisuke_Laptop> i could have 15/15 :(
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Laptop: I'd love to have that too :(
<william> me too
<william> does anyone here use sli
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Laptop: instead I've got 1mbps/200kbps
<Daisuke_Laptop> we also can't get actual cable television, they have us locked in to a cruddy satellite service (not dish/directv, i'd be okay with that.  $37 a month for about 40 channels...  it would be a lot cheaper if we could choose NOT to get espn :( )
<Daisuke_Laptop> dwidmann: that's painful
<william> xorg seems to weird out when i try to boot in linux with 2 sli cards
<Daisuke_Laptop> 15mbps both ways is almost like a dream to me
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Laptop: not half as horrible as you think from hearing that -- I also have an ugly FAP, horrendous bill, and 1s latency.
<Daisuke_Laptop> satellite?
<Daisuke_Laptop> or just last-mile?
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Laptop: most unfortunately
 * Daisuke_Laptop cringes
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm okay with my service now
<Daisuke_Laptop> at least for internet
<Daisuke_Laptop> television does NOT impress me :(  i don't watch ESPN, why should I be paying for it?
<Daisuke_Laptop> (not to mention ESPN2, ESPN Classic, FOX Sports...  10% of my channels account for 25% of my bill if not more :\
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Laptop: when I lived in town though, man, that cable connection was something else. I used to have like 40mbps/400kbps .... it was a new area, practically no subscribers. Why oh why oh why did I have to move T_T
<Daisuke_Laptop> good question
<Daisuke_Laptop> does it make me a complete nerd if part of my criteria when getting a house is connectivity?
<Daisuke_Laptop> well, a major part of the criteria
<Odd-rationale> Cannon: ok .back. what was the problem?
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Laptop: download wasn't capped, I'm grabbing the download number off of what I had pulled off of someone with a T3 connection one time. I clocked it at 5.5MB/s, sustained.
<Daisuke_Laptop> for instance, if i can get really fast service, i don't care if i'm 15 yards from train tracks
<Cannon> mounting sda4
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Laptop: you and me both
<Cannon> sudo mount /dev/sda1 ... something missing here?
<Odd-rationale> Cannon: you need a mount point
<Odd-rationale> Cannon: sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt
<william> ... /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<Odd-rationale> Cannon: and the mount point must exist.
<Cannon> k
<Cannon> thanks, working now
<Odd-rationale> is there a way to have bash completion in konversation?
<Odd-rationale> that would be great...
<dwidmann> Odd-rationale: the name completion can be made bash-style, but apart from that I don't think there's anything else you can do about things
<Odd-rationale> dwidmann: does other irc clients have bash tab completions? irssi?
<sparr_> when there are multiple open-with associations for a filetype, how can i change the one that gets used for a normal doubleclick/enter/open?
<dwidmann> Odd-rationale: I dunno, haven't felt the need to use anything other than konversation
<dwidmann> sparr_: right click the icon, properties, click the little wrench
<dwidmann> sparr_: then use move up/move down to change the order around
<nohelphere> is there discussion for Kubuntu hardy heron here?
<spanther> heya what do i have to do that my ubuntu completely turns into an kubuntu?
<mac|martalli> nohelphere: #ubuntu+1
<nohelphere> thx
<mac|martalli> spanther: sudo apt-get install #kubuntu-desktop
<spanther> mac|martalli, thats all?
<spanther> mac|martalli, i've installed the package "kde" so is that bad now?
<mac|martalli> I believe so.  You will still have gnome or whatever you started with as a possibility in the login screen
<mac|martalli> spanther: Probably not
<spanther> okay :)
<mac|martalli> kde is probably a dependency of the kubuntu-desktop metapackage
<spanther> and how to remove gnome completely? i wont have compatibility issues later between gnome and kde
<mac|martalli> Well, I havbe not tried this...
<mac|martalli> You might try sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<mac|martalli> and then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mac|martalli> Might want to hear if anyone else here has tried it
<mac|martalli> In fct, you might want to log out, then log into the "console" choice from the login screen first, since gnome will probably be unastable after uninstalling the #ubuntu-desktop =)
<spanther> oh and where to get a clean new kubuntu sources.list? mines modified and well i dont know everything to redo it
<mac|martalli> or to run these commands from tty console (ctrl-alt-f1 for example)
<mac|martalli> spanther:  It's the same exact repos
<spanther> no i mean i had played around with other ressources i put in there
<mac|martalli> What did you add to it?  Just comment out or remove the lines that you added before.  There azre not repos specific to standard kubuntu or ubuntu, though
<spanther> thats the problem i cant remember what has to stay in there and what can be removed
<mac|martalli> Sounds like you know how to edit the actual /etc/apt/source.list file, though
<spanther> sure ^^
<mac|martalli> Did you make a backup of the original file?  Something like 20071215.sources.list
<spanther> nope :(
<Daisuke_Laptop> spanther?
<spanther> Daisuke_Laptop, yes?
<william> does hardy handle multiple (SLI) videocards well?
<Daisuke_Laptop> editing should create a backup automatically in /etc/apt/
<Daisuke_Laptop> sources.list~ i believe
<spanther> but after a second edit wont this sources.list~ overwritten then?
<mac|martalli> spanther I am sure you could find one somewhere, but you could probably get a virginal copy by booting from the livecd and copying the file to a usb key or emailing it to yourself
<Daisuke_Laptop> quite possibly
<spanther> hehe
<Daisuke_Laptop> would be quicker to get a new one elsewhere...
<spanther> yep :)
<spanther> i only need informations which sources have to stay inside
<mac|martalli> which version spanther?
<spanther> cause i ever get "install packages without verification" errors hehe
<spanther> mac|martalli, this doesnt matter version is just a project name i can change ever :)
<mac|martalli> That just means your haven't uploaded all the right gpg information
<spanther> its gutsy actually
<mac|martalli> spanther - I was looking for a copy on the web of the standard sources.list...but that varies a little from version to versiopn
<Daisuke_Laptop> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63131/
<spanther> ooh i thought they only switch these names like "gutsy" or "hardy" and so on
<Daisuke_Laptop> that *does* default to the UK repository archive
<william> hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000
<spanther> this is yours? :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> nope
<Daisuke_Laptop> this is 30 seconds of googling :D
<spanther> Daisuke_Laptop, dont be like this you surely know that "you" will see if thats what you need cause you know if thats right or a wrong list but how should i know this? :P
<spanther> youre more experienced so you see it :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> it has the major repos (main, restricted, universe, multiverse), plus gutsy-security, gutsy-updates
<spanther> i can search for things too but maybe follow wrong ways and end up with a messed up system because of a bad manual :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> just googled "default gutsy sources.list"
<mac|martalli> There is also the source-o-matic but its apparently down
<nonewmsgs> i am having trouble mounting a drive
<Daisuke_Laptop> for the repos, as long as they actually say ubuntu.com, you should be okay
<spanther> yes Daisuke_Laptop but you have the knowledge to see if thats the true list or a wrong one :)
<nonewmsgs> i would like it as home/me/newdrive
<Daisuke_Laptop> spanther: that's jsut a matter of being around for a while
<nonewmsgs> but i would settle for at least being able to access it
<mac|martalli> Yeah, I learned almost everything I know about linux here on freenode
<spanther> Daisuke_Laptop, its better to ask people who are more experienced than doing something what could destroy the system because of trying itself :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> you look at enough copies of sources.list, you start to recognize what is and isn't right :)
<spanther> i prefer learning from others who know it than trying it myself
<Daisuke_Laptop> ahh...  no, i didn't mean you should have been able to find it right off
<Daisuke_Laptop> i was just saying that i found a copy through google rather than using my own
<spanther> is that correct that initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic were installed now?
<mac|martalli> spanther - make sure you have a separate /home partition and almost nothing can damage your system beyond repair
<Daisuke_Laptop> (which is so far from default it's almost come 'round the other side)
<Daisuke_Laptop> spanther: in gutsy, that's right
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's the current gutsy kernel version
<spanther> Daisuke_Laptop, i mean it updated now after installing kde-desktop :)
<spanther> ah okay
<Daisuke_Laptop> should be alright :)
<spanther> well okay lets try brb ^^
<mac|martalli> kubuntu-desktop, not kde-desktop
<Daisuke_Laptop> going to reboot myself, going to check out opengeu
<spanther> yay for me the blue kubuntu bootsplash is much more pretty and the login screen has more details like this account preview :)
<mac|martalli> Is is unfortunate that the better DE is the ugly step sister to gnome in the *buntu world.
<spanther> DE ?
<nonewmsgs> can i mount a new hard drive in my home folder??
<mac|martalli> But even without proper attention from Canonical, kubuntu is a great OS
<spanther> nonewmsgs, if you create a dir sure you can mount into that dir :)
<mac|martalli> De = desktop environment
<spanther> mac|martalli, so do you mean gnome is better? ^^"
<spanther> or how do you mean your sentence
<nonewmsgs> thanks spanther
<nonewmsgs> so i just edit my fstab
<mac|martalli> no, I think KDE is much better then gnome
<spanther> nonewmsgs, you can point with mount to every folder as target for your desired partition :)
<spanther> mac|martalli, ah okay :)
<mac|martalli> That's why kubuntu can be so good, even when they employ so few people (mainly just Riddell) to keep kubuntu going
<mac|martalli> nonewmsgs - Is this a usb dev ice, or a new HD in your computer?
<spanther> well for real i think kde 4 is ugly i've seen some pictures of it and i dont like this well overloaded design :(
<spanther> its a bit like vista X.x
<mac|martalli> spanther - it s really prettyy nice, but like vista the dressy bits take upa afir bit of screen space.  It will need some tweaking to fit into places like the eee pc
<nonewmsgs> mac|martalli: new hard drive in my computer
<mac|martalli> spanther - However, by the time 8.10 comes out I think it will be very spiffy
<spanther> well :X
<mac|martalli> nonewmsgs - Does it show up in /media?
<spanther> i do like the blue standard design of 3.5 which looks functional modern and slim :)
<nonewmsgs> no :(
<mac|martalli> You could just link it to you /home folder if it did
<mac|martalli> nonewmsgs: Hmmm
<mac|martalli> Was it recognized by the BIOS?  Sometimes the power isn't there or the cables aren't quite tight
<nonewmsgs> yes
<nonewmsgs> it is recognized and shows up in ohh yes taht media
<nonewmsgs> it shows up in "media" but not in "/media"
<spanther> okay booted with kdm and into kde so nothing of gnome is running how to remove gdm and gnome now? completely? somebody knows which packages?
<mac|martalli> Probably you need to mount it and then it will be in /media...Double click in dolphin
<nonewmsgs> it wont
<nonewmsgs> i made folder for it and it says already occupied
<mac|martalli> Can you double click on it from dolphin and see files in it?
<nonewmsgs> otherwise it says hal-storage fixed-mount refused uid 1000
<nonewmsgs> no
<mac|martalli> Sometimes you need to give yourself rwx privleges
<mac|martalli> on the drive, or edit fstab
<mac|martalli> I don't think I can help with that off the cuff
<spanther> rwx = read write  and??? whats x ? :)
<mac|martalli> execute
<nonewmsgs> delte
<nonewmsgs> oh
<spanther> ah ok :)
<Daisuke_Live> this is...  interesting
<mac|martalli> Maybe daisuke can help
<Daisuke_Live> hmm?
<Daisuke_Live> i'm trying to figure out what makes opengeu so special
<Daisuke_Live> feels like ubuntu with enlightenment as the default WM
<mac|martalli> nonewsmsgs put a new hd in his computer and can't get access to it now
<mac|martalli> Do you know how to edit fstab to give him privleges to the HD, or to mount it with every boot?
<nonewmsgs> huh i got it with kdusudo and kate
<nonewmsgs> jsut now
<Daisuke_Live> kdesudo
<nonewmsgs> while looking for fstab
<nonewmsgs> ..so it is working but i still can't find fstab.  i looked in /boot
<Daisuke_Live> nonewmsgs, it's in /etc
<Daisuke_Live> /etc/fstab
 * nonewmsgs wuold have voted for /boot
<Vincent> Hey guys. I'm trying to install the drivers for my NVIDIA 8800 GTS using the sh command, but I'm told that Server X is keeping it from doing its job. Could I have a clue how to shut Server X down and how to bring it back up?
<Daisuke_Live> nope, boot loads the kernel and mounts the root filesystem...  after that's available then the root filesystem takes over
<Vincent> I'm new, as you can see
<nonewmsgs> oo
<mac|martalli> Vincent  - in kubuntu, use system settings
<spanther> Vincent, use the "init 3" command means "sudo init 3" :)
<spanther> this closes kdm and X
<spanther> then later "sudo init 5" to go back :)
<Vincent> Ok
<Daisuke_Live> that won't work
<mac|martalli> nvidia drivers can be installed from the gui in kubuntu
<Vincent> I have the .run file from the Nvidia website downloaded though...
<nonewmsgs> now i want "nodev,nosuid 0 2" right?
<spanther> Daisuke_Live, why not?
<mac|martalli> No need to download directly from nvidia and install in the shell
<Daisuke_Live> spanther, runlevels are handled very oddly in ubuntu
<Vincent> What if I want to get used to working with the shell and Linux though?
<spanther> Daisuke_Live, damn v.v  well.....yeah i was thinking what i've learned from debian :/
<Daisuke_Live> Vincent, then choose another project to do so, this will only cause heartache
<Daisuke_Live> every time you update the kernel, your video will not start
<Daisuke_Live> bit of a hassle, really
<mac|martalli> Vincent - you can do that, but if you let ubuntu do it, then the nvidia driver is less likely to break with kernel updates
<Vincent> Alright so where in System Settings do I find this?
<Daisuke_Live> so you're going to want to go through system settings for this one
<Daisuke_Live> restricted drivers, i believe
<Vincent> Totally makes sense
<nonewmsgs> Daisuke_Live:  do i want nodev,nosuid 0 2
<mac|martalli> It should have offered it to you on your first boot, but that can be easy to miss
<Vincent> So basically I just check the NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver checkbox?
<nonewmsgs> yes
<Daisuke_Live> Vincent, exactly
<spanther> Daisuke_Live, i've learned runlevels from debian where ubuntu is based on i didnt knew it better ^^"
<Daisuke_Live> spanther, no worries :)
<spanther> they really should give the real runlevels back to us :)
<Daisuke_Live> anymore there's not really any need
<Daisuke_Live> nonewmsgs, what filesystem?
<nonewmsgs> ext3
<Vincent> Oh and one more thing, how do I setup my dual-screens on Ubuntu?
<nonewmsgs> my new fstab line "/dev/hdb1 /home/william/newdrive1 nodev,nosuid ,2"
<Daisuke_Live> you need the filesystem type in there
<Daisuke_Live> try "/dev/hdb1 /home/william/newdrive1 ext3 rw,defaults 0 0"
 * nonewmsgs doesnt understand the last stuffs
<Daisuke_Live> nor do i, that's why i opt for defaults
<Daisuke_Live> i'd give you the lines i use for ext3, but i'm on a livecd right now
<spanther> but i think i really will miss this steal like bar for tasks and the good old K root menu when 4.0 comes :(
<nonewmsgs> when i moved /home to another drive i followed the howto and it said to do it like this
<Daisuke_Live> turns out opengeu is pretty nice
<nonewmsgs>  /dev/sda1 /home ext3 nodev,nosuid 0 2
<nonewmsgs> thats what i based mine on
<Vincent> Well thanks for the  help. I'll reboot to see how  those new drivers work
<kelsa|martalli> spanther - there is an option for the old kde menu, although I am starting to get used to the new one
<Daisuke_Live> give mine a shot, save fstab, then sudo mount -a
<kelsa|martalli> spanther: In fact, my five year old is fine with the new menu =)
<Daisuke_Live> kelsa|martalli, i think for me it's just not being used to it fright off...  once the favourites is populated i should be alright :\
<nonewmsgs> here we go im a-rebootin.  if i dont come back ina  couple minutes that means my computer won't start :P
<spanther> kelsa|martalli, but the new is like vista i mean this switching inside of a panel from menu to menu i like this old tree menu more i can find things much faster there than on these new designer menus :/
<Daisuke_Live> nonewmsgs, whoa
<Daisuke_Live> no need to reboot to mount a filesystem!
<kelsa|martalli> Daisuke_Live: That's true.  They should also allow for some more variations before committing to 4.1, so you can have more apps in the favourites list, for instance
<nonewmsgs> ok
<spanther> your five year old doesnt know it better :PPP he's using what you give to him ^^
<kelsa|martalli> spanther: let katapault bring you back to the cli days
<Daisuke_Live> nonewmsgs, once it's saved, sudo mount -a
<kelsa|martalli> alt-space and type a few letters
<kelsa|martalli> You might forget what the k is down there for
<kelsa|martalli> =)
<nonewmsgs> [mntent]: warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<Daisuke_Live> kelsa|martalli, i use yakuake :D
<spanther> but i do like this K  :P
<Daisuke_Live> nonewmsgs, make sure you hit enter after that last line
<Daisuke_Live> (in kate)
<nonewmsgs> but it works
<nonewmsgs> yay
<kelsa|martalli> spanther: Like I said, they have the old K menu as an alterantive in kde4
<Daisuke_Live> nonewmsgs, told you :P
<nonewmsgs> thanks  :D i love you (in a very hetro way) and i love linux
<spanther> i hope they wont ever remove  the old one cause i need it :) its easier to find things and faster for me ^^
<spanther> nonewmsgs, who doesn't ? xD
<Daisuke_Live> kelsa|martalli, yakuake is possibly the greatest thing since sliced bread.  alt+~ gives me a dropdown terminal window no matter what else i'm doing :D
<spanther> kelsa|martalli, gratulation for your son btw. :)
<Daisuke_Live> i've already decided that when i have children (in about a year or so) their first experience will be with ubuntu...  or my old trs-80 :D
<kelsa|martalli> my son is just 5 lol
<spanther> Daisuke_Live, a good choice xD freedom in code = freedom in mind :)
<kelsa|martalli> My vic 20 needs a $20 TV connector...but the trs-80 outclasses a vic 20
<Daisuke_Live> exactly
<nonewmsgs> it isnt letting me delete stuff off my drive?
<kelsa|martalli> kubuntu is great for kids,,,lots of educational software
<kelsa|martalli> nonewmsgs: You don't have proper privleges
<nonewmsgs> access denied
<nonewmsgs> how can i mount it with proper privledges
<Daisuke_Live> nonewmsgs, change that line in fstab to rw,defaults,uid=1000
<spanther> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/54/KDE_4.png  <-- this black bar is so ugly and this menu so slow xD its like vista eye candy :P but i prefer Win2000 over Vista xD
<Daisuke_Live> i will expose him or her to linux fist and foremost, but if they choose windows, so be it.  but my fiancee, her parents, my parents all use ubuntu :D
<nonewmsgs> [mntent]: line 12 in /etc/fstab is bad
<Daisuke_Live> hrmm
<Daisuke_Live> can you pastebin your fstab?
<nonewmsgs> yes
<spanther> kelsa|martalli, for real this menu i know it out of suse allready you click at "applications" then you wait till they come up then you click at a section to get the ingredients if there isnt it you have to go back its so slow xDDD
<nonewmsgs> http://pastebin.com/d3434ee9c
<Daisuke_Live> http://pastebin.com/m155cd67d
<kelsa|martalli> spanther: It would be nice if we could go through the menu (any menu) with keystrokes.  Of course, i am an old fogey who used programs like wp 5.1 just before they fell in the face of gui competitors
<Daisuke_Live> there ya go :)
<Daisuke_Live> ahh, wordperfect...  those were the days
<kelsa|martalli> 95% of users out there would do anything to avoid the cli (probably 99% actually)
<kelsa|martalli> Why, in my day I actually used a dumb terminal to telnet into port 6667 to irc directly into the server when they were working on the server at school
<spanther> kelsa|martalli, why so complicated the actual kde is slim and simple so its nice xD maybe it would need a more nice more glossy skin but the menu is nice its not a good idea to copy vista or suse :)
<nonewmsgs> it mounts now but i still cannot delete
<spanther> nonewmsgs, no rights?
<kelsa|martalli> Actually, the new kde will include modern features like compppositing fromthe ground up and integration will be even better
<nonewmsgs> read just fine
<nonewmsgs> but still cannot write
<kelsa|martalli> Some reports are that the new kde will be faster than the current kde
<spanther> yeah like vista is faster than XP :P
<spanther> who believes this xD
<kelsa|martalli> I like the old kde, too, though (its what I am using right now =)
<nonewmsgs> now this is actually another linux drive i yanked from another computer.  it couldnt' be holding onto those privlidges cuold it
<Daisuke_Live> spanther, except kde4 actually does make a lot of optimizations, mostly in the form of QT4
<kelsa|martalli> speed is pretty similar for me between kde3 and kde4.  I have never used vista, but I find it shocking that my wife's g4 mac mini can do most of the graphical trcks that vista does, all with an anemic 1ghx powerpc processor
<kelsa|martalli> vista must be a mess
<Daisuke_Live> nonewmsgs, it's possible
<Daisuke_Live> may have to do some chown magic...
<Daisuke_Live> i'm not sure about that though...  anyone else got any ideas?
<spanther> kelsa|martalli, dont be shocked since vista works with 1ghz too :)
<kelsa|martalli> vista is the end result of constantly working to be backward compatible, to the point where there is little resilience left int he sytem itself
<nonewmsgs> chown ~/newdrive1 777
<nonewmsgs> ?
<Daisuke_Live> nope, that's chmod
<kelsa|martalli> spanther: expose' and all the graphics eye candy included?
<Daisuke_Live> chown william:william ~/newdrivel
<spanther> kelsa|martalli, well yes :)
<spanther> it just has to cache lol
<kelsa|martalli> Wow, I find that interesting.  Are you pulling my leg?  Why 2gb for every vista machine?
<spanther> but 1ghz and 1gb ram is enough :)
<kelsa|martalli> oic lol
<Daisuke_Live> there has to come a time where you say "maybe it's time we should stop supporting legacy apps from a decade ago"
<spanther> my notebook has 1gb vista runs fine ^^ was included with it
<Daisuke_Live> my notebook has 2gb ram and has never seen vista (or windows of any kind)
<nonewmsgs> still access denied
<Daisuke_Live> did you unmount it then remount?
<spanther> but for real this "vista needs 2gb" is bullshit ^^"" *sorry for badword lol*
<kelsa|martalli> Daisuke_Live: Now that vm are so easy, there seems to be no reason to really require it.  My wife's mac mini has a os9 emulator (we use it for the kids' games) and it appears to be basically a vm running on top of the osx unix box
<spanther> it needs up to 400mb of ram
<spanther> mac mini is so cute *-*
<kelsa|martalli> If MS was smart, they would do the same thing for windows 7 - tak freebsd and bend it to their will, with builtin windows xp vm for older programs
<Daisuke_Live> spanther, you're not going to get aero and all of the stuff that they actually touted as "features" of windows vista
<Daisuke_Live> you will have a basic system that will run fairly well
<Daisuke_Live> probably on par with xp at that level
<kelsa|martalli> Yeah, it was cute but a *(&^*&^ to upgrade the hard drive and memory
<spanther> Daisuke_Live, i know but 1gb and 1ghz is more than enough for vista :) for "running" it ^^
<Daisuke_Live> running yes.  running with the eye candy, not so much
<kelsa|martalli> I had to actually go buy a putty knife to get the thing open
<spanther> well my notebook has ran vista home premium with eye candy aero glass smooth lag free :P
<spanther> as long it was on it *gg*
<Daisuke_Live> not long, i would imagine
<Daisuke_Live> i will return shortly
<nonewmsgs> i kdesudo dolphin and fixed it all ups
<spanther> well for one month trying around vista is nice but i need more usability and less ressource usage because of battery life so i used ubuntu :)
<kelsa|martalli> Our two windows computers at the office are still running xp.  We'll skip vista I imagine and just keep up with xp
<kelsa|martalli> the other 10 or 12 are all running kubuntu
<kelsa|martalli> (well, one is a ubuntu server and another is an ipcop firewall
<spanther> oh btw. vista runs at 1ghz and 1gb of ram but if you want to have aero and a smooth working then you need 1,6ghz x2 core2duo and 1gb ram like i have :)
<kelsa|martalli> spanther: discrete graphics or intel?
<spanther> these 3D windows eat cpu if you move them fast with mouse hehe
<spanther> geforce7600go 128mb gddr3 :)
<kelsa|martalli> `lol
<kelsa|martalli> m1210?
<spanther> huh?
<kelsa|martalli> oh, sounds like my dell m1210
<kelsa|martalli> must be something else
<spanther> Toshiba Satellite A100-00A
<kelsa|martalli> did anyone see the new hp mini laptop?
<kelsa|martalli> Looks very nice
<spanther> Intel Core2Duo 1,60GHz 120gb s-ata geforce7600go 128mb and intel 3945ABG wireless nice for linux btw this notebook :D
<macisp2000> what is the name of the kde menu that is like SuSe so I can install it on Kubuntu?
<spanther> everything runs well wireless included ^^
<nonewmsgs> ok now that we took care of that easy question i have a harder one.  i have multiple 7900s with sli but linux sometimes seems weird about it.  like i can get to a screen that says in one moment a screen will come out and say if it comes out right and nothing changes
<kelsa|martalli> I don't know if it is available on kubuntu...but is it called kicker?
<macisp2000> that's it.  I thought they would have it in the repositories, strange.
<kelsa|martalli> nonewmsgs: I have only setup multiple screens and other such things once and used the nvidia-settings program
<Vincent> I just used nvidia-settings, it worked wonders
<kelsa|martalli> That worked well, I would forgoe other methods of trying to do funny stuff with yuor video card
<spanther> http://www.easylinux.de/Artikel/ausgabe/2005/11/012-news/kde_suche.png i just love this menu :D when with a slightly background shadow which looks little 3D :)
<nonewmsgs> but for now i am off to bed.  need some sleep
<spanther> now thats funny where's the need for multiple graphics cards at linux ? ^^
<spanther> good night nonewmsgs :)
<nonewmsgs> spanther: it's my windows gaming rig/dvd ripping rig
<spanther> i see
 * kelsa|martalli lusts for dual core xeon machine like a mac pro or similar...for getting the big boinc scores
<kelsa|martalli> but then computers don't grow on trees, and neither does moeny
<spanther> well one day i'll buy a mac mini :) its cheap small and quiet :)
<spanther> it is quiet right? Oo
<nonewmsgs> i remember this 4 year old girl at the grocery store asked her mother for something.  her mother said paper doesn't grow on trees and the little girl said money is made from paper and paper comes from trees
<kelsa|martalli> Extraordinarily quiet.  It never makes noise (of course, I have three kids in the house =)
<spanther> nonewmsgs, how cute XD
<spanther> she's right :)
<macisp2000> Is there a way to use the KDE default control panel?, I don't like the one in Kubuntu.
<merkeke> hey
<kelsa|martalli> Instead of a mac mini: http://system76.com/product_info.php?cPath=27&products_id=83
<nonewmsgs> i was impressed.
<spanther> uh kelsa|martalli now this owns o.o
<merkeke> im brand new to linix, just came from windows vista. any cool things i should know?
<kelsa|martalli> Her Mom was probably rueing telling her where paper comes from
<spanther> LOL a computer wich means all features :D
<kelsa|martalli> Hi merkeke
<spanther> i just wanted to have a mac mini because its small and nice for desktop ^^ but i prefer a real PC :3 so this is nide kelsa xD
<merkeke> so is their anything instresting i should know?
<kelsa|martalli> merkeke: Depends on what you want to do with it
<spanther> merkeke, i know something cool :) all software is free and you dont have to call support to unlock your pirated copy :D xD
<kelsa|martalli> For getting on the web and writing the occasional letter,then you practically don't have to know anything
<kelsa|martalli> What are you using?  Kubuntu I imagine?
<merkeke> well to start out. my sound isnt working on my pc. the speakers on my computer dont work but when i hook external speakers to it, they work??
<kelsa|martalli> Do you see the little speaker down in the lower right corner?  double click on it
<spanther> kelsa|martalli, well this koala mini only 595dollar means much less than mac ? :)
<merkeke> yeah i opend the mixer. now what
<kelsa|martalli> You probably just need to turn up the volumes
<DarkriftX> can anyone help me get my kmix working with my oss sound?
<merkeke> lol already did that
<DarkriftX> it says it shoudl work, but kmix shows no devices in the device selection drop down
<kelsa|martalli> Is something muted?
<DarkriftX> ossxmix sucks and id like to use kmix or soemthing very close to it
<kelsa|martalli> spanther: I think it is close to the mac price, maybe a little sheaper
<spanther> but it comes with ubuntu :D yay xD
<kelsa|martalli> Boy, I need to go to bed
<kelsa|martalli> gnight all
<spanther> nightynight kelsa ^^
<kelsa|martalli> sorry merkeke, but I have to work tomorrow
<merkeke> lol me too
<merkeke> ill probably be on here alot so talk to you later if your always on
<ere4si> DarkriftX: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-575521.html - is a howto
<DarkriftX> ty, ill check it
<macisp2000> where do I start and configure Compiz in this?
<macisp2000> I can't find anything without the kicker menu.  lol
<Jucato> macisp2000: for your first question, Alt+F2 "kcontrol" will run the original KDE control center
<Jucato> !compiz | macisp2000, for your second question
<ubotu> macisp2000, for your second question: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<macisp2000> There is my sweet control panel.  thanks, anyway to make it the default one?
<Jucato> edit the K Menu (right-click on the K icon -> Menu Editor
<macisp2000> It shows it being install in synaptics, so I thought it was in there some where.  lol
<macisp2000> I am trying to learn more about kubuntu, I have been using PCLinuxOS and making my own remasters.
<merkeke> did any one try out gOS yet?
<macisp2000> Is there a way to install kicker easily??  I only have knowledge installing with synaptics.
<Jucato> huh? kicker is already installed by default unless you're on KDE 4
<DarkriftX> ere4si, im looking at that, but my oss already works.. i just hate ossxmix and kmix doesnt see my sound card with oss installed
<macisp2000> Maybe I am using the wrong wording, I only have the normal kde menu, I want the one that is kinda like SuSe which I thought was called kicker.
<DarkriftX> everyone tells me kmix shoudl work, but its not
<macisp2000> When I right click on the kde menu, I have no other options for kicker
<DarkriftX> i see one thing in there about kmix, but i dont understand what its telling me to do
<DarkriftX> OSS just overwrite library, that KMix is not able to work with. We need to preload old lib
<DarkriftX> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libasound.so.2.0.0 kmix
<ere4si> DarkriftX: First KMix:
<ere4si> OSS just overwrite library, that KMix is not able to work with. We need to preload old lib
<ere4si> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libasound.so.2.0.0 kmix
<DarkriftX> lol
<DarkriftX> does that go in a config file or do i set that in terminal?
<macisp2000> I have the menu editor open, what is the path for kcontrol
<merkeke> im new to this...where the hell is kmail?
<Jucato> macisp2000: that's called kickoff, and as you have guessed, it's not installed
<Jucato> merkeke: KMail is embedded into Kontact (K Menu -> Office), but you can run it separately if you want by pressing Alt+F2 and typing in "kmail"
<Jucato> macisp2000: you can try searching in kde-apps.org for a .deb package for Kickoff that you can install
<macisp2000> I got the control path working.  thanks.
<macisp2000> now to find kickoff
<macisp2000> again thanks.
<ere4si> DarkriftX: that is a terminal command
<macisp2000> Is there something similar to mklivecd for kubuntu?
<DarkriftX> ere4si, same as without.... no options in the dropdown
<ere4si> DarkriftX: rebooted yet?
<DarkriftX> ahhh, needs a reboot?
<ere4si> DarkriftX: yep
<DarkriftX> ok, i hope it works, brb in a few
<greeg> hi
<greeg> i just installed 7.10.  i noticed over time that the system will eventually run slower than when a fresh installation?
<greeg> how can i maintain reasonable speed.
<greeg> etc.
<greeg> will have home on a seperate hard drive help?
<greeg> since i download alot
<heinkel_111> greeg: this sounds wrong, your system should always run as good as the day you first booted it
<heinkel_111> unless you change something
<greeg> like what?
<greeg> i dont really change much.
<neville_> greeg, did you accidentally boot back into Windows? :P
<greeg> i dont run  windows
<heinkel_111> greeg: like starting to download all the time maybe?
<neville_> Way to kill a joke greeg...
<neville_> What did it ever do to you?!
<greeg> i have been running pure ubuntu for 3 years, and i have to make a ritual of reformatting as if it were windows
<heinkel_111> greeg: when your system is slow, try top type "top" into a Konsole window
<greeg> heinkel_111: i run amule.
<DarkriftX> ere4si, rebooted and still didnt work (kmix didnt even load liek it normally does). I then ran that command again and still nothing in the dropdown
<DarkriftX> im guessing its just a lost cause
<greeg> heinkel_111: yes i know of top,  but how do i know what to look for ?
<DarkriftX> ill keep looking for another mixer that will work
<heinkel_111> greeg: check if that process, or some other process, use a lot of cpu
<greeg> it's more like a  bunch of useless processes.  just not sure which ones are critical.
<heinkel_111> greeg: watch it for some time (20 secs or so) and notice the PU and % MEM columns
<heinkel_111> sorry
<greeg> kk thanx
<heinkel_111> greeg: watch it for some time (20 secs or so) and notice the CPU and MEM columns
<heinkel_111> greeg: if one process climbs to near 100% CPU, that signals trouble (not always but most of the time)
<roman> hi
<carman> hello evry one
<Roby718> hi
<carman> hello roby, i am from mEXICO  and I am testing the kubuntu applications
<carman> where are you from
<carman> ?
<Roby718> so am I!
<pirate_chef> hey all
<Roby718> hi che
<Roby718> chef
<carman> I am new on this plataform,what about you?
<Roby718> **** compaq presario 900 series keyboad!
<Roby718> So am I
<Roby718> is there an EO client for linux?
<greeg> im going to mount a slave hard drive,  to a sub dir of the drive that i boot to.  is there a way to find out the file system type of a device that is physicially installed but not yet mounted (with out having to boot in that device)?
<ere4si> DarkriftX: did you   sudo soundon    in a terminal?
<Roby718> ?
<DarkriftX> OSS is already loaded
<DarkriftX> thats the output i got
<Roby718> ok
<Roby718> oh greeg you might whant to use a disk util.
<greeg> ahh fdisk -l
<Roby718> did that work?
<Roby718> hello
<ere4si> DarkriftX: try   killall kmix   and then   kmix   in a konsole
<Roby718> whats his problem DarkriftX
<Roby718> oops
<DarkriftX> ********************   WARNING   *******************************
<DarkriftX> Warning! kmix uses ALSA emulation instead of the native OSS API
<DarkriftX> kmix: relocation error: /usr/lib/libkdeinit_kmix.so: symbol snd_mixer_free, version ALSA_0.9 not defined in file libasound.so.2 with link time reference
<DarkriftX> ERROR: Communication problem with kmix, it probably crashed.
<Roby718> i mean ere
<DarkriftX> kmix doesnt like my oss sound
<DarkriftX> it used to work for alsa (but alsa didnt give me any sound)
<DarkriftX> when i got oss working, kmix stopped working
<Roby718> what it works for me
<starkrunk> Does anybody know how to get Debian certification?
<ere4si> DarkriftX: lets try something else - what is the sound card - maybe alsa can work with it
<DarkriftX> its a nvidia
<DarkriftX> lemme get you the info
<ere4si> k
<DarkriftX> 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<Roby718> nividia does sound?
<Roby718> oh!
<DarkriftX> i couldnt get also working with it, so someone in here had my try oss which eventually worked
<DarkriftX> problem being that kmix doenst work, and headphones arent detected (i have to turn off internal speakers when i plug in headphones)
<merkeke> guys im new to this and when i tried going into my monitor and display settings and clicking administrator mode. it said KDE upgrade leaving an orphaned controle module...any help?
<ubuntu_> i'm needing some help.. i manually changed my hostname by editing /etc/hostname with vim... after a reboot.. i can't perform an administrator task with the reason: "hostname ____ can't be resolved" where the underscore area is my new hostname... i can't edit the file.. so i rebooted into a live kubuntu cd.. do i need to change the hostname back to what it was??
<ubuntu_> that's why i'm in live cd so i can do that
<ubuntu_> changes applied.. brb
<mEck0> Hi I can't change my desktop background (kde 3.5.9) :( When I choose another picture, and then Apply-button, nothing happens :(
<ere4si> DarkriftX: try in konsole - asoundconf set-default-card NVidia - seems to be one solution
<genii> mEck0: Have you tried when just on the desktop and no windows in focus to do F5 key?
<ere4si> DarkriftX: and are you using the 386 or generic kernel/
<DarkriftX> Linux kubuntu 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<DarkriftX> and that didnt seem to do anything
<DarkriftX> i restarted kmix and still no options
<mEck0> genii: *testing now*
<mEck0> genii: yep, nothing happens
<genii> mEck0: OK. Some changes need this refresh desktop to take effect. Others require an X server restart. Are there changes you made which have not taken effect currently?
<mEck0> genii: no
<Bigcheese> I'm running the development version of Kubuntu Hardy and a recent update broke kopete. Now when I try to connect to any of my IMs nothing happens. It is as if the connect code was replaced with a call to do_nothing();.
<genii> mEck0: Perhaps then make some change which should be obvious to spot and then logout, at login screen hit ctrl-shift-backspace to make sure X gets restarted, then login again and seeif it took
<wcost1_> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Gutsy (7.10) CDs
<mEck0> genii: I have tried that too, since I realized I have this problem a couple of days ago
<genii> Bigcheese: For 8.04, #ubuntu+1 (until after April 24th)
<Bigcheese> genii: k
<genii> mEck0: OK
<genii> mEck0: Is the picture you try to use owned by the user you are running as?
<genii> mEck0: Or at least readable
<mEck0> genii: can I delete kdesktoprc in .kde/share/config/ ? and it will be recreated? because it looks a bit messy
<genii> (to that user)
<mEck0> genii: yes it is
<genii> mEck0: Yes, it rebuilds all files in that folder whenever the app it it the resource file for is started
<mEck0> genii: ok, trying that now
 * genii hands maduser a coffee
<maduser> w00t
<genii> maduser: :)
<maduser> whats el problemo?
<maduser> so whats going on?
<Jucato> nothing...
<maduser> oh?
<genii> maduser: The ones I currently know of: mEck0 can't change his desktop background (7.10) Bigcheese having issues with his instant messenges with kopete after 8.04 upgrade (referred to #uuntu
<Jucato> :)
<genii> bah
<genii> referred to #ubuntu+1
<Jucato> stupid Enter key, eh? :)
<genii> Jucato: hehe laptop keyboard
<Jucato> maduser: and genii handed out coffee to you only
<mEck0> genii: now it works perfectly =) I saw that the end of the kdesktoprc file was messy, deleted it and changed wallpaper via kcontrol :)
 * genii slides Jucato a coffee in a shiny ne Kubuntu mug
<genii> mEck0: Ah, nice :)
<Jucato> genii: ne?
<mEck0> thx guys
<Jucato> :)
<K`zan> Hi folks, no luck finding out what package this is in, but I get this when I try to print:
<genii> *new
<K`zan>      sh: ppmtogif: not found
<Jucato> :P
<genii> Jucato: I blame all typos past and present to my crappy keyboard :)
<Jucato> hahah
<Jucato> and future
<K`zan> and this: sh: ppmquant: not found
<maduser> whats the printer?
<K`zan> Anyone might know what I need to install to get these.
<genii> K`zan: It may be part of a larger package like imagemagick
<K`zan> Any one - doesn't work with the LJ6 LJ4 or the brother...
<K`zan> Let me try that, thanks genii !
<Jucato> !info netpbm
<ubotu> netpbm (source: netpbm-free): Graphics conversion tools. In component main, is optional. Version 2:10.0-11 (gutsy), package size 1165 kB, installed size 4108 kB
<Jucato> K`zan: that one it seems
<K`zan> Jucato: Thank you VERY much, again :).  And appreciated as always!
<genii> K`zan: or what Jucato indicates :) Some googlin on it may help to narrow down exactly which
<Daisuke_Live> i think tomorrow i'll install opengeu on here
<Jucato> Google.. or this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Jucato> (handly little site)
<K`zan> Bookmarked, thankee!
<genii> I'm definitely having a caffeine deficiency. I just got back from visiting family where the only coffee they believe in having around is decaf instant
<Jucato> :/
<Daisuke_Live> get this man an espresso IV, stat!
<genii> hehe
<K`zan> Nope, sigh:
<K`zan>    sh: ppmquant: not found
<K`zan>    sh: ppmtogif: not found
<K`zan> E
<Jucato> hm..
<Daisuke_Live> so yeah, opengeu isn't as ugly as i expected it to be
<Daisuke_Live> and it's pretty snappy even on the livecd
<genii> Daisuke_Live: What is opengeu ?
<Jucato> genii: formerly Geubuntu
<Daisuke_Live> ubuntu derivative that uses a mix of enlightenment and gnome
<Jucato> Ubuntu-based E17 distro
<genii> Ah, OK
<Daisuke_Live> yep
<Jucato> they had to change names because of trademark policies
<Daisuke_Live> Jucato, not pure enlightenment though
<genii> Enlightenment used to be nice
<K`zan> Sorry, your search gave no results
<K`zan> Argh
<Jucato> K`zan: use the bottom search field, where you can choose to search for a particular file in a package
<genii> K`zan: What place is telling you to use some command called "ppmquant" ?
<Daisuke_Live> may just go to 8.04 remix
<Jucato> Daisuke_Live: pure E17 would be purely incomplete :)
<Daisuke_Live> Jucato, yes, yes it would
<Daisuke_Live> and now, i'm off to bed
<Jucato> K`zan: what is the output of "which ppmquant"?
<Jucato> hm.. and I'm off to lunch soonish
<genii> It must be old, because netpbm at sourceforge site says it's obsolete now and only calls either pnmquant or pnmremap
<K`zan> Jucato: Printing from xfig.  Solved the problem, exported to PDF and printed that.
<eljefe> Has anyone played with QDVDAuthor?  It doesn't seem to like my mpgs nor my dv files to make a VOB (Hardy)
<Jucato> :/
<greeg> i just installed 7.10.  KDE's pager wont let me drag and drop windows from one desktop to an other.
<greeg> never mind
<eljefe> well, QDVDAuthor did recognize one of the  formats I threw at it, the (apparently) super-high quality m2t that KDEnlive offers, but it isn't as good as a Raw DV quality, but it works...
<Roby718> does anybody know where to get a EO client for linux
<eljefe> EO? what is it?
<Roby718> Endless Online
<eljefe> what is it?
<Roby718> an MMORPG
<eljefe> ah
<eljefe> !gps
<ubotu> Street mapping and GPS navigation software available for Ubuntu includes !GpsDrive (GTK, raster maps, free), !Roadnav (GTK, free vector maps from Tiger and OSM, free), !GoogleEarth (Qt, proprietary vector maps, proprietary)
<eljefe> !tomtom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomtom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Roby718> goto #rcompany
<xoqa> i was the guy with hostname problems earlier
<xoqa> changing the /etc/hostname to the original fixed the problem
<xoqa> can you not manually change /etc/hostname... or do you have to change some other file along with it?
<eljefe> you should also (manually) change /etc/hosts i believe
<eljefe> and you can run "shell# hostname xoqa-kubuntu" to set it, i believe only temporarily tho
<tomahasamoot> can kpdf be used to fill out forms--or can only the abode branded version do that?
<eljefe> from man hostname: "Note that  this  is  effective  only  until  the  next reboot.  Edit /etc/hostname for permanent change.
<eljefe> tomahasamoot: being an open format now, PDFs _could_ be edited by kpdf, but I don't know if kpdf has yet made that a reality.  I don't think that it has but i don't know.
<genii> tomahasamoot: According to http://kpdf.kde.org/news.php forms support was being introduced in July 2005
<tomahasamoot> genii: thanks!  I guess that means that I have the wrong version of the form... taxes, gotta love 'em :-P
<genii> bleh, taxes
 * genii runs from death and taxes!
<Don_Miguel> Updater problem on Kubuntu-7.04-alternative... PASTE: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63141/
<SpamInaCan> my friend sent me a dmg file from his mac.... how do i extract it
<genii> !aptfix | Don_Miguel
<ubotu> Don_Miguel: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<SpamInaCan> ne one?
<starkrunk_> Spam, I found this with Google
<starkrunk_> http://baghira.sourceforge.net/dmg.htm
<Don_Miguel> Thanks, genii, I give that a try ...
<SpamInaCan> cant mount it.....
<genii> SpamInaCan: If it's an executable type of dmg, you can't (especially if 10.x macos series) . If it's just a regular disk image file for mac, make sure you have hsfplus and hsfutils packages installed, then you can mount it same way as manual way to look at iso files. loop mount to a dir with fstype of hsf or hsfplus
<starkrunk_> just do a search for dmg linux
<merkeke> when i hooked up my computer monitor to my laptop my linix just crashed. is their a known issue because of that? im using a laptop
<genii> SpamInaCan: eg: if file is named yada.dmg in /home/myname/Desktop       and you want it mounted to directory /media/tmp  then: sudo mount -t hsfplus -o loop /home/myname/Desktop/yada.img /media/tmp
<genii> SpamInaCan: You need of course those two packages installed, and the hsf kernel driver loaded
<genii> bah I've reversed the letters, where I wrote hsf substitute instead hfs
<arturo> alguien de habla hispana?
<arturo__> :p
<Odd-rationale> !es | arturo__
<ubotu> arturo__: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<evilbug> would there be any side-effect if i try to install the newest graphics driver for my geforce 4 mx?
<tomahasamoot> where's the force/ignor deps option for apt-get?
<genii> tomahasamoot: man apt-get should reveal all if properly read
<genii> evilbug: Quite possibly. I'd suggest making a backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf before proceeding in that direction
<calcmandan> According to ubuntu weekly newsletter, 8.04 will be out in two weeks.
<Jucato> evilbug: other than not working?  I can't think of any other side-effect :)
<Jucato> evilq
<calcmandan> would it be advisable to do a dist upgrade from 7.10?
<Jucato> evilbug: of course, depends on which latest driver you are talking about (there are 3 kinds)
<Jucato> calcmandan: my advise would be to wait and see if you have doubts... give it a week or so
<Jucato> (after the release)
<calcmandan> Jucato: yeah, i generally do the two week wait after release to do any upgrade.
<genii> calcmandan: I'm usually conservative on upgrades and wait at least 30 days for any glaring problems to be reported first.
<evilbug> Jucato- 3 kinds?
<calcmandan> genii: wow 30 days. for me two weeks is my norm.
<evilbug> Jucato- i've only seen 1 on the nvidia driver page.
<calcmandan> Here's my real question.  Are the differences in QT and KDE so different that a dist-upgrade on apt would cause many problems from 7.10 -> 8.05
<genii> calcmandan: Since I usually upgrade it on all my boxes at once I like to feel good about it. Also there's no downgrade feature yet, so there's that to think about
<Jucato> evilbug: there's the latest driver, the legacy driver, and the legacy-legacy driver.
<Jucato> evilbug: corresponding to nvidia-glx-new, nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx legacy
<Jucato> calcmandan: um. no...
<Jucato> upgrading to 8.04 (not .05) won't mean you get KDE 4 if it's not installed
<evilbug> Jucato- i think we're talking about nvidia-glx-new here.
<calcmandan> Jucato: i meant 8.04. sorry.
<stdin> you'll get 3.5.9 though
<Jucato> evilbug: geforce 4 mx? no I don't think so
<Jucato> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jucato> evilbug: the page for NVIDIA there has a list of supported cards
<Jucato> I have a GeForce4 MX 4000 and that's considered by nvidia as legacy alread, only supported by the 96xx drivers. (nvidia-glx)
<evilbug> i know in the past with ubuntu 6.10 and 7.04 it happened to not work after install.
<evilbug> but mayve i was doing something wrong.
<calcmandan> evilbug: that's what I was thinking about.
<evilbug> maybe*
<calcmandan> evilbug: i read an advisory for people on edgy to not go to 7. and the same from 6.06 -> 7.
<evilbug> one issue i'm having is when i have video full screen,there's a delay on the bottom half of the screen.
<evilbug> calcmandan- well this install of 7.10 was fresh.
<tomahasamoot> genii: none of the options listed on the man page are working, it keeps saying BROKEN (but it doesn't look broken to me)
<calcmandan> evilbug: i just installed 7.10. i'm considering just waiting for lts to be released and do a fresh install of that.
<tomahasamoot> ...and anyway, I'd like to try because I bet $20 it works
<calcmandan> i have some quarcks on this box in this current install anyway.
<genii> tomahasamoot: What is the exact error it is giving you? If more than 3 lines use the pastebin website please.
<tomahasamoot> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<tomahasamoot>   googleearth: Depends: googleearth-data (= 4.2.205.5730-0medibuntu1) but 4.2.205.5730-0medibuntu2 is to be installed
<tomahasamoot> E: Broken packages
<calcmandan> like sound being a busy resource at bootup
<evilbug> calcmandan- lts will be 8.04 right?
<calcmandan> evilbug: ummmmm. yes.
<calcmandan> http://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Beta/Kubuntu
<evilbug> calcmandan- and you think it'll have much better driver support?
<calcmandan> evilbug: i don't konw. My 6.06 installation was SO solid.
<calcmandan> evilbug: I'm only now having problems becasue I ahve a new core duo processor and board. I'm now wired to my router instead of being wireless. It seemed as newer versions came out the more issues there were.
<genii> tomahasamoot: They should have put =><dependency-version>  in the package instead of just =<package-name>
<genii> =<dependency-name> rather
<evilbug> calcmandan- i don't know what to say there since i'm still not a big linux user.
<evilbug> calcmandan- i just want to get that video issue fixed and everything will be literally perfect.
<calcmandan> evilbug: what card do you have?
<tomahasamoot> genii: great, so where is the /shut-the-f*&^-up/ and install the package option?
<evilbug> geforce 4 mx :| one sec.
<calcmandan> i have a geforce board too.  i just used the 'install restricted drivers' option in system settings.  everything was cherry from there.
<evilbug> calcmandan- that's what i did also.
<evilbug> calcmandan- the display was better but that fullscreen video issue is still there.
<arko> hi
<genii> tomahasamoot: In this case there is no switch to apt-get which will override this. So to either force install the previous version with something like sudo apt-get install <app>=exactversionhere    or editi the debfile to =>version from =version in ./control file
<arko> i can't resize windows
<arko> any help?
<calcmandan> evilbug: I'm a big linux user in a sense that I refuse to install m$
<calcmandan> evilbug: but I'm not a big master at the machine. I'm shitty at the command line and I'm passable with everything else.
<calcmandan> evilbug: but i'm learning.
<evilbug> calcmandan- all i can find out from here is NVIDIA GeForce 4 MX Integrated GPU.i used to be windows only until a year ago when i got a macbook pro.
<evilbug> but i have ubuntu on my pc and i'm dualbooting xp on my mac.
<calcmandan> oh ok.  i worked for apple, so i understand the appeal.  though i'd never own a mac.
<eagles0513875> r u guys trying to enable open gl
<Jucato> !u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<eagles0513875> ty jucato
<eagles0513875> are you guys trying to get open gl working
<calcmandan> i worked in the sales department and steve hired this woman from microsoft to head the sales department.
<evilbug> calcmandan- why not?
<eagles0513875> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<tomahasamoot> genii: how do I edit the debfile?
<evilbug> calcmandan- ha :) i meant why would you never own a mac?
<calcmandan> evilbug: i like to tinker with my box. i like to build them, choose the hardware, pay less. and while mac os x is really solid, i'm very happy with linux. also, apple regails us all about how they make thier own hardware. they don't. the memory comes from anywhere they can get it.
<Jucato> um calcmandan, evilbug, please take the non-Kubuntu related discussion to #kubuntu-offtopic thanks
<evilbug> calcmandan- i see :) well i produce music,so linux isn't an alternative for me.
<evilbug> right then...i'm gonna go.night and thanks.
<genii> tomahasamoot: You can use Ark to extract it soewhere. Then extract from there the control.tar.gz file. Edit the ./control file there. Re tar/gz then compress again with ar compresion using Ark backinto nother deb
<genii> bah typo central
<Jucato> dirty dirty hack :)
<genii> Jucato: Yes, true, but it works :)
<genii> Jucato: I needed to do this in other cases where some dependencies had been upgraded but the main package had not been created with this-or-better version required, only this-version  kind of deal
<Jucato> genii: and I suspect you informed the packagers of said bug, or filed a bug report, so that it could be fixed later? :)
<genii> Jucato: No, I just cussed a lot generally
 * genii runs and hides
<Jucato> hahah :)
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> thats one way to fix it
 * Jucato sets genii-seeking missiles on genii
<eagles0513875> lol
 * eagles0513875 liking what he see how much does a missile like that cost
 * genii buys them all and deactivates them
 * eagles0513875 steals them and gives them to jucato then leaves
<genii> (while throwing decoy genii out behind to distract the current one chasing him)
 * eddieftw drinks tea
<tomahasamoot> genii: I'm not able to get the package at all, even when I use the -d option, it keeps saying broken
<genii> tomahasamoot: Find the exact name of the dependency it wants, then d/l that deb file into /var/cache/apt/archives. Then explicitly install only that dependency version by way of: sudo apt-get install <dependency-name>=<full debfile name goes here>
<tomahasamoot> At this point, I sick of the stupid package manager... I just get it straight from google... no more messing around w/ this brittle BS
<aobo> Hi How do I make my wireless card working?
<aobo> work*
<aobo> I have it working on windows XP but i dont know how to install it on kubuntu
<xpkiller> hello
<eddieftw> hi Jucato
<pato> aobo: First, you must install Virtualbox, it is in the repositary, it's virtual-ose package. After installation, you must add yourself to group vboxusr. Then run Virtualbox and you can install windows on virtual machine.
<DarkriftX> i need a very small xp install
<DarkriftX> anyone know where to get one of those thumbdrive xp install iso's at?
<DarkriftX> i have a (legal) copy of xp (and vista) but i need one of those super small ones that i can put in a VM
<pato> DarkriftX: You can edit your XP image by windows apps Nlite. It's freeware a very good apps for that.
<DarkriftX> hrmmmmm
<DarkriftX> ill look into that
<htpc1100> Hi, i following the guide on the page http://stacktrace.org/index_html/200600912lirc-imon-the-debian-way to get lirc going, but I get stuck after stopping the deamons, can someone help me please?
<htpc1100> I tried @ the #lirc channel first, but noone answered there, @ the debian channel I got a sermon about not writing "plz" instead of please
<nonewmsgs> you did plz instead of please?
<nonewmsgs> omfg
<xpkiller> o.O
<nonewmsgs> i have looked at the webpage and still am unaware of what this is
<neville_> plz?
<htpc1100> yeah, I know. It was a biggie
<nonewmsgs> afaew0ur4q890[2ujm4
<htpc1100> but anyway, can someone help me, I just need to know what my "YourRemotesLIRCKernelModule" is, or how I would be able to find that out
<nonewmsgs> what device isn't working http://pastebin.com/d397e3847
<xpkiller> my keyboard drop on my hdd now it wont show up on xp,but on linux im seing my fils isnt there a way to get them off?
<xpkiller> my keyboard drop on my hdd now it wont show up on xp,but on linux im seing my files.isnt there a way to get them off?
<nonewmsgs> is that a joke or are you serious
<xpkiller> serious
<MrDoug> hey, i have a ubuntu issue, but was refered here by a guy in #ubuntu
<htpc1100> I think they were serious @ least they said they would not answer me untill I spelled it out
<MrDoug> can u guys help?
<nonewmsgs> <joke<the best way to get files off a hard drive is with a delete command
<nonewmsgs> what you want to do is use the dd command
<MrDoug> basicly when im installing and press "install ubuntu", after the loading bar fills my monitor says "No signal" and dies
<xpkiller> nonewmsgs: lol no i want to copy them off the corupt hdd and back up everything
<nonewmsgs> dd /windowsdrive /home/yourname/backup.iso
<nonewmsgs> dd makes an iso from a drive
<MrDoug> ive tried using a dif resolution, and installing in safe graphics mode no luck
<xpkiller> nonewmsgs: wat?
<nonewmsgs> it might require sudo
<nonewmsgs> the command is called "dd"
<nonewmsgs> disk drive?
<MrDoug> im using an ATI X1300 graphics card
<xpkiller> tell me the corect way to type it in the terminal
<nonewmsgs> what is your windows drive mountd as
<xpkiller> nonewmsgs: my hdd is in fat 32
<nonewmsgs> it doesnt matter we're making an exact copy
<xpkiller> i have no idea wat dev it mounted on that why i hate ubuntu.i couldnt run my kubuntu so im on ubuntu
<nonewmsgs> type in command "mount"
<xpkiller> nonewmsgs: i cant copy if i dont know where are my hdd are mounted
<nonewmsgs> MrDoug: have you tried the alternat cd
<MrDoug> no, whats the difrence
<nonewmsgs> xpkiller: command mount tells you how things are mounted
<xpkiller> nonewmsgs: my hdd is mounted allready
<nonewmsgs> MrDoug:  it installs without being a livecd and might help you?
<MrDoug> alright, can i get that off the ubuntu site as well?
<nonewmsgs> xpkiller: if you do not tell me how it is mounted i cannot tell you the exact command to back it up
<nonewmsgs> yes MrDoug
<htpc1100> ok, ty anyway, gonna look around on other channels... bye
<MrDoug> excelent ill give it a try thnx :)
<nonewmsgs> but despite how much i love ubuntu, if this doesn't work, perhaps you might want another distro
<xpkiller> nonewmsgs: aa i just turn on my external hdd and its on the desktop
<nonewmsgs> sometimes hardware and OSes don't get along
<MrDoug> o btw whats the diffrence bettween GNOME and KDE
<xpkiller> gnome crap kde simple to use
<nonewmsgs> kde has a little start menu with a K on te bottom and gnome has lits of commands on the top
<MrDoug> lol i see, umm, which is better for a newbie
<MrDoug> for learnign
<MrDoug> *learning
<nonewmsgs> MrDoug: they are both very good and you can have both installed
<nonewmsgs> if you are a windows power user you might prefer L
<nonewmsgs> K
<nonewmsgs> xpkiller: if you do not give me the feedback from command mount i cannot help you
<MrDoug> hmm, yes, i am so that might be better
<nonewmsgs> it is more "windows-like"
<MrDoug> all get kubuntu then
<MrDoug> *ill
<nonewmsgs> sounds good
<MrDoug> thank you
<MrDoug> bye
<xpkiller> nonewmsgs: http://pastebin.com/m41682eef
<nonewmsgs> bye
<xpkiller> im on ubuntu cause my feisty dvd is damage an i download 4 different kubuntu and none was compatible with my pc
<nonewmsgs> xpkiller: type in ls /media/sda1 to double check this is the drive you want backed up
<xpkiller> nonewmsgs:  No such file or directory
<nonewmsgs> oh i am sorry it's 326am here and im a lil loopy
<nonewmsgs> ls /media/SWISNIFE1
<xpkiller> nonewmsgs: yes its that drive i want back up
<nonewmsgs> sudo dd /media/SWISNIFE1 /backup.iso
<nonewmsgs> now this will take a while but if you open the folder you can see it's size growing
<xpkiller> nonewmsgs: but its an 250gig hdd i cant back it up to my pc.i have another external hdd conected 250
<nonewmsgs> o
<xpkiller> nonewmsgs: how do i back it up to the other one?
<nonewmsgs> so you want a copy
<xpkiller> yes cause the the main one is a little corrupt
<nonewmsgs> lte me think for a minute
<Fritzel> ok what would cause X to startup with the nv driver, but not the nvidia driver, besides the driver being bad since I'm sure someone else here is using the latest driver
<nonewmsgs> open qtparted
<xpkiller> me?
<nonewmsgs> having an ancient nvidia card?
<nonewmsgs> yes
<Fritzel> 7900 GS 512MB should be well suited
<nonewmsgs> you with the xp in front open qtparted
<nonewmsgs> well suited indeed
<DOOM_NX> good morning :)
<nonewmsgs> mine only has 256
<xpkiller> :s
<nonewmsgs> morning doom
<Fritzel> can you think of anything else that would cause the issue? I simply change nvidia to nv  in xorg.conf and it starts
<xpkiller> nonewmsgs: type open qtparted in the terminal?
<nonewmsgs> i am not sure Fritzel.  i am having issues because i have 2 7900s sli
<nonewmsgs> sudo qtparted
<Fritzel> does xorg have an official channel here?
<xpkiller> nonewmsgs:  command not found
<nonewmsgs> oh that's right you aren't using kde
<xpkiller> crap im very hangry
<nonewmsgs> sudo gparted
<nonewmsgs> or might be just gpart
<nonewmsgs> my stomach is killing me
<xpkiller> its none of them
<nonewmsgs> sudo apt-get install gpart
<nonewmsgs> i typed them both and they both came up qtparted and gpart
<nonewmsgs> Fritzel: i'm not real sure but probably?
<Fritzel> nonewmsgs: I found it they're all asleep I think ><
<nonewmsgs> Fritzel: you might also want to post on the forums, since this is rather late (i think more irc-ers are american)
<Fritzel> no I'd be more likely to reinstall first
<Fritzel> I'll just keep watching the channel and pushing things around here
<nonewmsgs> good luck mate
<Fritzel> thank you
<xpkiller> nonewmsgs: when u told me sudo dd /media/SWISNIFE1 /backup.iso the iso will be save where?
<xpkiller> nonewmsgs: ok its install gparted
<nonewmsgs> in your root directory but that'll save it as an iso
<nonewmsgs> which might be able to be mounted as  drive in windows with alcohol
<xpkiller> on the pc u mean?
<nonewmsgs> yes
<xpkiller> ok
<nonewmsgs> now with gparted you can probably do a full parition copy
<xpkiller> o.O
<nonewmsgs> gpart whatever
<xpkiller> Since GParted can be a weapon of mass destruction only root may run it.
<xpkiller> :D
<nonewmsgs> yes
<xpkiller> how can i run it?
<nonewmsgs> with sudo?
<Fritzel> hmm kernel modules are required for nvidia restricted drivers correct?
<nonewmsgs> Fritzel: you might want to consider envy?
<nonewmsgs> since envy deals with the latest drivers but some say it's dangerous
<nonewmsgs> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Fritzel> I'm not exactly stable now
<Fritzel> so I might as well
<nonewmsgs> it *seems to* put the nvidia driver in the kernal or something like that
<nonewmsgs> IANAE (i am not an expert)
<Fritzel> I understand
<Fritzel> worst case is I do a format and loose out on what? 10 minutes ^^
<xpkiller> nonewmsgs: gparted  is seeing my hdd as unallocated
<nonewmsgs> which one
<xpkiller> sda
<nonewmsgs> ok fine close gparted
<nonewmsgs> we'll use cp -a
<nonewmsgs> sudo cp -a /olddrive /newdrive
 * nonewmsgs tiredness is surpassing stomach ache and may well get some sleep tonight
<xpkiller> nonewmsgs: change the name oldrive....
<nonewmsgs> that knife thing.  im very tired
<xpkiller> lol
<nonewmsgs> i'm not trying to be an ass
<nonewmsgs> but i'm about to go to bed
<xpkiller> wait 10 more minuts
<nonewmsgs> i know that today im going to work like a 10 hour day
<nonewmsgs> xpkiller: helping you is the reason i am still up
<nonewmsgs> i won't leave you in a crucial moment
<xpkiller> nonewmsgs: i have to work to and its 4 in the morning
<nonewmsgs> me too "D
<nonewmsgs> do you know the names of both drives
<xpkiller> no
<xpkiller> :(
<xpkiller> sudo fdisk -l dont show them
<nonewmsgs> old = /media/SWISNIFE1
<Fritzel> I'm back to the driver that was giving me trouble but at least I'm accelerated again, nonewmsgs thanks for the help ^^
<nonewmsgs> good deal
<xpkiller> nonewmsgs: how do i see all hdd conected to the pc?mount?
<nonewmsgs> new = /proc/bus/usb
<nonewmsgs> so
<nonewmsgs> sudo cp -a /media/SWISNIFE1 /proc/bus/usb
<nonewmsgs> i think
<xpkiller> its not usbdisk?
<xpkiller> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<nonewmsgs> try that command please and if not we'll go from there
<nonewmsgs> it looks like a usb disk
<xpkiller> terminal going crazy with errors
<nonewmsgs> what kind of errors
<xpkiller> nonewmsgs: http://pastebin.com/m14d0484d
<nonewmsgs> it's having trouble reading the drive
<xpkiller> yea my keyboard drop on it when i was sleepin
<xpkiller> :(
<xpkiller> n it was making noise
<xpkiller> but the noise is no more
<nonewmsgs> unfortunatly this is beyond where i can help
<nonewmsgs> it might be toast or require expensive equpiment
<xpkiller> :( i hate mecanacal hdd >_<
<nonewmsgs> but if it can't read it, it can't back it up
<xpkiller> but linux seing the folders n all i was able to extrac txt from the root of it
<ocs> hi. i can't disable eth2: tried with gui, ifconfig eth2 down and ifdown eth2 .... what should i do?
<xpkiller> nonewmsgs:
<nonewmsgs> ocs i can't really help because i am going to bed but since no one else is here i will lead you in the right direction
<nonewmsgs> look up blacklist hardware
<nonewmsgs> (and i really hate to just say google it) :(
<xpkiller> lol
<xpkiller> google is our best frind
<nonewmsgs> goodnight friends and good luck with your problems and hopefully someone greater than i can solve them with a single command
<ocs> ok nonewmsgs
<xpkiller> nonewmsgs: i did sudo dd /media/SWISNIFE1 /backup.iso i tell me  unrecognized operand `/media/SWISNIFE1'
<xpkiller> lol
<max> there are some software that advise me when a new mail is arrived in my mailbox but do not download that mail... I need an advise and after this I use my browser to read a mail....
<tomahasamoot> every time I try to switch VT's the loggin crashes, this happens with the hot key (ctrl+alt+FX) and with the "switch user" on the K-menu
<tomahasamoot> a few seconds after switching it switches back, showing the nVidia banner, then KDM
<ocs> hi. i can't disable eth2: tried with gui, ifconfig eth2 down and ifdown eth2 .... what should i do?
<tomahasamoot> a few seconds after switching it switches back, showing the nVidia banner, then KDM
<The_ManU_212> hi
<The_ManU_212> what does the following mean?
<The_ManU_212> debconf: apt-extracttemplates schlug fehl: Bad file descriptor(
<pato> ocs: Try command ifconfig eth2 down with sudo, if u didn't write there and write here, if there any error.
<ocs> pato: sudo is the only way to exec the command
<The_ManU_212> does hardy use kde 4?
<bentob0x> I just had kubuntu starting fully but not being able to log onto the internet (http, irc, skype, msn etc), I simply rebooted and it worked.  I want to know what happened, where can I find the logs and what am I looking for exactly?
<peyotll> salut tout l'monde
<Jucato> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Jucato> er..
<Jucato> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<eagles0513875> !virtualbox
<ubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<h4ck3y> zzzzzzzzzz
<eagles0513875> how do i check what version of a program i have on my machine
<eagles0513875> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<Jucato> eagles0513875: only applies for getting the Ubuntu version
<eagles0513875> ok
<Jucato> you can either use the program's Help menu -> About dialog or check with the package manager which version is installed
<h4ck3y> i'm newbie in linux maybe someone can help me
<SlimeyPete> h4ck3y: just ask your question and if anyone can help, they will :)
<Jucato> apt-cache policy <package_name> or apt-cache madison or apt-cache show to get the full details
<Jucato> of course, you have to stay long enough to actually ask the question
<Jucato> and long enough to be answered :)
<SlimeyPete> heh
<jerknextdoor_> i've got an external usb drive that i cant get to mount in kubuntu.  it has mounted befoe but it's not now
<jimat> Hi all, I have just losing my kubuntu panel. I have logout and relogin, and even restart. It is still disappear. Try a search in Ubuntu forums but I cant see a thread on the topic. I can still use my desktop tho, right click and run commands. How do I make the pannel appear again?
<eagles0513875> jimat: u using kde4
<jimat> no, kubuntu 3.5 I think
<Jucato> jimat: check if "kicker" (the KDE panel) is running. press Ctrl+Esc and search for the kicker process in the list
<eagles0513875> interesting cuz that happened to me on kde4 yesterday
 * Jucato will wait
<eagles0513875> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<jimat> eagles0513875: yes kicker is running
<Jucato> jimat: ok. press Alt+F2, type in "kcontrol", go to Desktop -> Panels -> Hiding tab. make sure that Hide automatically is not chosen
<jimat> Jucato: ok, it appears now. Well, I actually like it to autohide. Thanks very much all
<Jucato> no problem
<eagles0513875> Jucato: what are the essential pking pkgs one needs
<Jucato> eagles0513875: I think the packaging guide (in wiki.ubuntu.com) basically has everything covered
<Jucato> I'm not good at packaging, so I'm the last person you should ask :)
<Jucato> try #ubuntu-motu for guidance
<eagles0513875> im in dev channel ill try in there
 * emilsedgh hopes to see Jucato's contribution to KDE apps soon
<eagles0513875> lol
<Jucato> emilsedgh: well... :)
 * Jucato is bidding his time :P
<eagles0513875> lol im starting and i know less the u Jucato
<emilsedgh> Jucato: come on, you finished your cpp book, im waiting to see a blog post about 'now im a $KApplication developer'
<Jucato> emilsedgh: well, I'm a 1/64 konvi ninja (if you've seen my last post) :P
<Jucato> but basically still lost as to where and how to start... or on what app (konvi is a bit daunting if you don't know IRC innards)
<emilsedgh> ah
<jerknextdoor_> jucato: if you don't know irc innards it's all daunting.  haha.
<emilsedgh> Jucato: so i should kill you! because there is not irc client for kde4 yet and im loading whole kde3 libraries for kopete!
<Jucato> (you ain't see nothing yet :P)
<eagles0513875> Jucato: if u need a tester im more then willing to help but right now im kinda pressed for time on a bug im working on
<Jucato> emilsedgh: hm.. if you're loading whole kde3 libraries for Kopete anyway, why not use Konvi in KDE 4? :D
<Jucato> eagles0513875: nah. nothing to test. you do your thing first :)
<eagles0513875> lol
<emilsedgh> Jucato: because its not ported afaik, is it? if yes im gonna build it NOW
<Jucato> emilsedgh: I mean, you're loading kde3 libs to use Kopete (KDE 3) in KDE 4 right?
<emilsedgh> right
<Jucato> so what's the problem with using Konvi (KDE 3) in KDE 4?
<Jucato> since you have kde3 libs already loaded
<eagles0513875> lol this might be related to ur issue
<eagles0513875> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-runtime/+bug/216529
<emilsedgh> Jucato: the problem is that i prefer kopete, probably because Chat Style support
<eagles0513875> it was reported by apachelogger
<Jucato> er... eagles0513875, we're talking about Konvi not being ported to KDE 4 yet
<eagles0513875> speaking of kopete for kde4 that needs to be tweaked to where it automatically takes u online
<eagles0513875> ahh i gotcha
<Jucato> emilsedgh: in that case... why aren't you using Kopete 0.55+ (KDE 4) for IRC too? :D
 * Jucato doesn't get "Chat Style support" though
<eagles0513875> what laguage is konvi written in
<Jucato> C++
<emilsedgh> Jucato: irc protocol is not ported on kde4 yet.svn commit logs shows someone is working on it, but thats slow and not even compilable
<Jucato> emilsedgh: anyway, not to get your hopes up, but Konvi 1.1 is nearing release. and once that's out of the door, the team will start porting
<eagles0513875> for port to kde4 what would have to change
<Jucato> eagles0513875: *a lot*
<jussio1> there is a kde4 irc client
<Jucato> and they plan on doing a rewrite because much of the old code is.. wel... old...
<emilsedgh> jussio1: what?!
<eagles0513875> im going to work on my c++ knowledge this summer since its vry similar to java
<emilsedgh> Jucato: please, speed up guys ;)
<Jucato> if you mean quassel, it  isn't really KDE (yet)
<jussio1> emilsedgh: http://quassel-irc.org/
<emilsedgh> jussio1: yeah thats Qt
<emilsedgh> i should get it
<jussio1> emilsedgh: quassel rocks my world
<jussio1> :D
<Jucato> konvi + miau rocks mine :)
 * emilsedgh is going to get quassel
<Jucato> no need for server-client setup
<Jucato> emilsedgh: aside from what you call "Chat Style support", I don't understand why not just run Konvi in KDE 4... it's not like Konvi 2.x will have that Chat Style magically once it's ported
<jerknextdoor_> sorry to ask again.  but i'm no sure i was connected before.  but can anyone help with an external that wont mount?
<Jucato> (again, not knowing what that Chat Style is...)
<jussio1> emilsedgh: see you in #quassel :)
<emilsedgh> Jucato: http://kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=24x26&PHPSESSID=4411833c088eba3d0cddc9eef7dd12e9
<emilsedgh> jussio1: im checking out its trunk/ ;)
<jussio1> emilsedgh: I have a bleeding edge quassel in my ppa, (hardy only)
<Jucato> emilsedgh: ah well, don't hold our breath for Konvi 2.x... I doubt they'll implement something like that
<emilsedgh> jussio1: no, im a 'always on trunk' guy
<jussio1> :)
<Jucato> they might implement some theming, but dunno...
<emilsedgh> Jucato: i dont care, i just want something on kde4! (and not Qt :D)
<emilsedgh> Jucato: just port! nothing else matters atm =))
<Jucato> KDE *is* Qt!
<Jucato> :P
<emilsedgh> (KDE is not Qt)
<Jucato> fine. KDE is Qt extended :D
<emilsedgh> deal.
<emilsedgh> oh no! jussio1, quassel has whole oxygen icons ?
<Jucato> emilsedgh: although by C++ inheritance I'm still correct :P
<Jucato> aaanyway...
 * jussio1 pokes and prods emilsedgh into #quassel
 * jpatrick just prods jussio1 
 * Jucato puts a Detour --> Konversation sign
<Jucato> :D
<jussio1> hehe
<Jucato> right... offtopic ops :P
 * emilsedgh is building quassel
 * jpatrick is amazed he has practically no spam mail since he changed his @kubuntu.org email
<jerknextdoor_> anyone install gimp2.5 yet?
<spiroo> Could someone help me with compiling. I got errors all the time of unincluded files and etc. It never get thrue that.
 * laga_ waves
<spiroo> I will paste the last segment which I think is "weird" :P
<spiroo> http://pastebin.org/29634
<spiroo> Anyone?
<eagles0513875> spiroo: there are 3 easy steps to compiling
<eagles0513875> let me get u something from google
<spiroo> Thank you :)
<eagles0513875> spiroo: u have the source code right
<eagles0513875> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/softinstall.html
<spiroo> uhm I guess from the svn ;) I am quite new on this, just for your knowledge ;)
<eagles0513875> spiroo: lol ok there r three steps the
<eagles0513875> u have to make sure u have unzipped the file if its zipped
<spiroo> allright
<eagles0513875> 2ndly run these 3 commands once u get into the folder that u unzipped
<eagles0513875>  tar xvzf package.tar.gz (or tar xvjf package.tar.bz2)
<eagles0513875> # cd package
<eagles0513875> # ./configure
<eagles0513875> # make
<eagles0513875> # make install
<eagles0513875> replace the word package with the name of the program in question
<eagles0513875> and that should install it for ya
<spiroo> Yes, but that is not the problem. The problem is in the source code.
<eagles0513875> whats the package
<spiroo> I get error while I am compiling
<eagles0513875> whats the error
<spiroo> A am doing this: http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Getting_Started/Build/KDE4
<spiroo> errors: http://pastebin.org/29634
<eagles0513875> spiroo: u know kde4 pkgs r in the repositories btw
<eagles0513875> spiroo: did u try the next step the make install step
<spiroo> Yes I am making the install ;)
<eagles0513875> is it working
<spiroo> Not all the way as you can see in the pastebin source code
<spiroo> I am not sure, but this could be problem:
<spiroo> -- Soprano version 2.0.0 is too old. Please install 2.0.97 or newer
<spiroo> -- Create macro to display info at the end of install
<spiroo> Not sure how I do that though, because I cannot find any later version
<crazy_bus> not sure if this is the place to ask.  But does kubuntu 8.04 with kde3 have the new compiz select menu and the kde4 version have something completely different?
<eagles0513875> crazy_bus: u can run compiz on both
<jerknextdoor> what's the best way to help out the ubuntu/kubunu community if you can't code?  i hang out in the irc channels and answer what i can but it's only noob questions that i can help with.
<eagles0513875> jerknextdoor: test stuff and report bugs
<eagles0513875> spiroo: recommend upgrading soprano
<crazy_bus> eagles0513875: I know but was wondering about this statement "For the first time ever, Kubuntu 8.04 users, using KDE 3.5.9, will have the ability to easily enable Compiz desktop effects. Choose from 4 levels of desktop effects"
<eagles0513875> u can download the compiz-fusion pkg and the ccsm which allows u to tweak compiz and emerald desktop manager and u can customize it like crazy
<jerknextdoor> eagles: thanks man, i do that as much as i can.  i just want to help more.  not just with ubuntu but with all of the *nix's.  i should probably just start learning to code
<spiroo> eagles: Yes, but I cannot found any higher version of Soprano
<eagles0513875> spiroo: leave it installing
<eagles0513875> and if it doesnt work report a bug on kde
<eagles0513875> to the kde site on kubuntu
<matt01> hi is there a kde4 chat room?
<jerknextdoor_> #kde4
<matt01> thanks
<jussi01> matt01: also, #kubuntu-kde4
<matt01> thanx
<crazy_bus> thanks for the answer eagles0513875.  Sorry about not answering I was away for a few minutes
<neville_> What command can I use to start an xserver with resolution of 320x240? Trying to change it during operation isn't terribly practical
<JasonWard> is there a channel which discusses assembly language on freenode.net?
<max> I need to disable the "shell to rs232" in my linux kubunto 7.1 ... what is the name of the driver to deinstall?
<plex_> hi everybody. i'm totally new to linux. can anybody help me to get xkb layout changes work with ctrl+alt?
<spiroo> There is problem with plasma while downlaoding
<eagles0513875> plex_: u might actually like my site im working on
<spiroo> eagles: Yes now it is working. Someone had made changes in the trunk. I forgot to update svn with checkout :D
<eagles0513875> plex_: its still a work in progress but im hoping to have a number of simplified how to's for people whor new to linux such as urself
<eagles0513875> spiroo: lol that happens to the best of us
<spiroo> eagles: okey :D I forgot that the trunk always is in development. Quite cool I must say.
<eagles0513875> spiroo: lol i would try it out but i have quite alot on my plate atm
<eagles0513875> learning how to fix bugs pkg lol exams now in may
<eagles0513875> linux cert exam sometime in may
<eagles0513875> !utc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about utc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<spiroo> eagles: Understandable :)
<max> I need to disable the "shell via rs232" in my linux kubunto 7.1 ... what is the name of the driver to disinstall?
<spiroo> eagles: What is a linux cert exam exactly?
<eagles0513875> spiroo: google lpi
<eagles0513875> basically u learn how to set up stuf fin linux there r 4 courses for it total
<eagles0513875> im doing the first one
<spiroo> okay, will do
<spiroo> Nice :)
<spiroo> The website for lpi wasnt so nice :D
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> its worth doing
<eagles0513875> i in particular where i am in europe i would like to create some more competition by setting up my own isp
<eagles0513875> probably all linux based
<spiroo> cool :)
<eagles0513875> lol im in love with kubuntu i cant use anything else
<spiroo> hehe, same here :) I cannot go back to gnome/ubuntu :D And Windows sucks. Only reason is games and Photoshop for WIndows.
<jussio1> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<kreggz> yeah why do major distros go with Gnome by default..
<jerknextdoor> kreggz: not all of them do.  several go with kde.
<jerknextdoor> kreggz:  mandrivia and opensuse are kde
<osh_> kreggz: and pclinuxos afaik
<kreggz> suse is gnome?
<jussio1> Please head over to #kubuntu-offtopic with this discussion. thanks :)
<eagles0513875> kreggz: u in offtopic
<kreggz> yeah
<jussio1> Hrm, How does one make kmail show emails in the full width of the reader?
<eagles0513875> jussio1: wish i knew lol i use evolution
<ralph> hallo zusammen! bin seit einiger zeit dabei mit kde4 anzufreunden. das einzige wo es probleme gibt ist die schriftgrösse. hat jemand eine ahnung was ich da machen kann? danke schon mal
<osh_> !kde-de
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde-de - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussio1> !de | ralph
<ubotu> ralph: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<osh_> jussio1: Ah, that's the stuff... ;-)
<jussio1> :)
<eagles0513875> is there a maltese channel lol
<osh_> eagles0513875: Is there a maltese language? I didn't know that. I thought that english and italian were the languages spoken there.
<eagles0513875> osh_: maltese as well
<eagles0513875> osh_: come in offtopic
<spiroo> How do I get latest soprano version?
<spiroo> gah, I must wait while they are editin in source code in the trunk :D
<eagles0513875> spiroo: lol
<eagles0513875> osh_: u coming to offtopic channel
<osh_> eagles0513875: yeah
<spiroo> Where do I find WebKit for Soprano?
<eagles0513875> !webkit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webkit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> !soprano
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soprano - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> spiroo: try www.google.com/linux
<spiroo> lol
<eagles0513875> searches all linux related sites
<spiroo> I would like the Soprano 2.0.3, but I cannot found it :P Thanks for that, I thought google would search on linux :D
<spiroo> How do I unzip a tar.bz2?
<spiroo> Got this error:
<spiroo> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<spiroo> tar: Child returned status 1
<Pici> tar xjvf file.tar.bz2
<spiroo> thanks, I never understand the difference between xjfvm and everyone :D
<spiroo> When I do "make install", what exaclty happens then?
<jussio1> it copies the made files to the right places...
<osh_> spiroo: for a full explanation read the makefile. but in general it'll compile and move the files the required location. =)
<spiroo> *exactly
<spiroo> osh_ okay tanks :) Required location, means?
<osh_> spiroo: the location that's entered into the makefile (say /usr/bin as an example)
<spiroo> okay.
<osh_> spiroo: got to go. any other question?
<spiroo> Not for the moment I guess :)
<spiroo> Thanks
<osh_> spiroo: good luck then. =)
<osh_> bye
<spiroo> bye
<JasonWard> what is a good IRC client to use on windows?
<spiroo> mIRC?
<SlimeyPete> best to ask in ##windows
<JasonWard> its a pity konversation doesn't work on win
<JasonWard> ok
<RainMakesMeWet> JasonWard: xchat works on windows
<JasonWard> cool. thanks
<spiroo> Damn it, whos working on Plasma Analog Clock in the KDE trunk?
<[Kosh]> hi
<[Kosh]> can some of friends help me with an adm 64 issue??
<jussio1> !ask| [Kosh]
<ubotu> [Kosh]: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<wesley> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<wesley> where is the config file of adept ?
<[Kosh]> I recently upgrade my hardware to AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000+, what I do, upgrade to 64?
<SlimeyPete> you don't have to.
<SlimeyPete> the 32-bit version of Kubuntu will work fine.
<spiroo_> I will never be able to test Amarok2 if development team can stop editing in trunk. Could someone say that they should stop for a moment xD
<p0mppu> hi everyone
<Mactaylor> how do i get Kweather to display firenhieght?
<p0mppu> how would I go about installing (or is it possible?) KDE 4.0 onto an Ubuntu machine so that the Gnome and KDE menus would "stay separate", so the two desktops wouldn't interfere with each other by any means?
<p0mppu> so that I don't get KDE apps to the Gnome menu and vice versa
<rance> I "think" ubuntu has setup the packages to get their respective menus from the *same* location, so that the menus can mix for those who want them to - personally, I *like* this
<RainMakesMeWet> Mactaylor, in the kde control center, there are regional settings that need to be set to Imperial
<rance> all the packages are then configured to "drop" their shortcuts into that common location by default.  You can switch it out, but there will be a LOT of maintenance to keep them seperate
<neville_> Is there a way to determine what chip/chipset/whatever you call it a connected USB device uses?
<p0mppu> rance, yeah I guess that's how it works..at least last time I installed KDE aside Gnome I got all the apps into both menus, turning them mostly unusable...three text editors, a couple of media players, cd-writing apps, internet browsers..and since I don't generally run GTK apps (or many at least) on KDE nor QT apps on Gnome, it's a mess
<p0mppu> I hoped there was a setting or a keyword you could put to the shortcuts to have them appear only on either menu
<rance> not to my knowlege p0mppu, but then I am a kde user with some gtk,gnome apps thrown in.  so I LIKE having all that stuff in the same menu list
<RainMakesMeWet> p0mppu: you could just edit the menu I suppose.
<p0mppu> but I'd have to do that every time I add something
<rance> yup
<p0mppu> and for all users
<rance> maybe not for all users
<p0mppu> but wouldn't it pick all the shortcuts for every user?
<RainMakesMeWet> p0mppu: google it, I know there are ways of adding a gnome menu entry to sort them out
<rance> If I remember right the menus have a "default" location for all users, and then "per-user" overrides, you should be able to edit the "defaults" and then all users would have the same base to start with, of course they are all free to edit their own menus
<spiroo_> 57% compiled :P
<RainMakesMeWet> http://lifehacker.com/software/linux-tip/hide-kde-apps-in-gnome-menus-280027.php
<spiroo_> Almost there ...
<eagles0513875> spiroo_: what r the specs on ur machine
<RainMakesMeWet> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/18/removing-kde-icons-in-gnome-remove-gnome-icons-in-kde/
<RainMakesMeWet> p0mppu: give those a look
<spiroo_> eagles: 3 GHz HT, 4 GB RAM, 256 Graphic card
<p0mppu> RainMakesMeWet, thanks a lot - looks like that's what I was searching
<spiroo_> eagles: Will upgrade my CPU soon though to an Dual Core E8400 ;)
<p0mppu> I'll just take a look at the script before doing anything else..
<spiroo_> There is no problem with my PC with other words. And I have 100 Mbit/s too ;)
<kblin> hi folks
<p0mppu> well let's give it a try..thanks again, rance and RainMakesMeWet
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> I have a small q about pidgin
<ActionParsnip> how can I make the text entry box for IMs deeper?
<spiroo_> What do you mean with deeper?
<ActionParsnip> spiroo_: end lower down the page,
<ActionParsnip> taller?
<spiroo> Ah okay, hmm seems that is not possible in the new version. You could do it before, that is for sure ,)
<ActionParsnip> bah
<SlimeyPete> yeah, it seems to have gotten disabled somehow
<ActionParsnip> adjust the size of the text area using a sizing control
<RainMakesMeWet> ActionParsnip: don't you drag it? If not, I thought there was a way to make it dynnmic in the prefs
<RainMakesMeWet> @dynamic
<ActionParsnip> never saw that
<ActionParsnip> it wont drag :(
<Cannon> hey guys, I am trying to add a new user via KDE Control Module ... when I enter admin password it doesn't allow me to change anything ... the modify, new, delete are still greyed out ... any ideas?
<kazio_> pl
<kazio_> ubuntu_pl
<kazio_> polski irc ubuntu ?
<NibiruET> Anyone here using Kopete? Need some info pls.
<rance> I use kopete
<Jucato> !pl | kazio_
<ubotu> kazio_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Jucato> NibiruET: ask your real question, then you'll find out
<NibiruET> Ok how do I set incoming text font size to be the same as font size I use in chat screens. Using either kopte or Psi themes
<NibiruET> rance: using v 0.12.0.7
<Cannon> hey guys, I am trying to add a new user via KDE Control Module ... when I enter admin password it doesn't allow me to change anything ... the modify, new, delete are still greyed out ... any ideas?
<Cannon> !adduser
<Cannon> !useradd
<ubotu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about useradd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sivaji> i installed xp after ubuntu installation ,then i was not able to boot ubuntu .showhow i restored grub now i cant boot xp
<sivaji> somehow*
<Jucato> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sivaji>   Jucato i did everything as given in that page still its not working   my menu.list is  @ http://pastebin.com/f65be050d
<vordme34> hello can anyone help me..adept crashed once and now it always states that another process is using the packaging dbase..dunno what to do?
<Pici> !aptfix | vordme34
<ubotu> vordme34: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Jucato> sivaji: obviously the root line for Windows XP is wrong, since it's the same one for Ubuntu
<spiroo> 68% and a new error in code. Work faster development team :)
<Jucato> sivaji: what partition is Windows in?
<sivaji> Jucato /dev/hdb3
<Jucato> sivaji: then root (hd0,0) should be root (hd1,2)
<Jucato> in the Windows XP section
<sivaji> Jucato ok but do you say that root (hd0,0) should be root (hd1,2)
<sivaji> how /dev/hdb3 => hd1,2
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> GRUB uses a different numbering system. hda = hd0, hdb = hd1
<Jucato> hda1 = hd0,0, hda2 = hd0,1, hdb1 = hd1,0, hdb2 = hd1,1; hdb3 = hd1,2
<sivaji> ho thanks Jucato :D
<spiroo> 73% :D
<sivaji> spiroo what are you trying to say ?
<spiroo> sivaji: That it takes awhile to compile with a fulltime working development team :D
<Azzco> I'm trying to set up a samba network, I remember that there was a kcontrol module for samba configuration before but I can't find it, what package do I need to install?
<spiroo> smbclient i guess
<spiroo> Depends which distro also
<rance> Azzco: I forget the name of that also, buts it part of knoppix
<Azzco> I'm in #kubuntu right? o.O
<eagles0513875> Azya
<rance> right: I figured if you couldnt find the program name any other way, you can fireup a knoppix 5.x cd and look for it there
<Azzco> It wasn't smbclient it seems =( wasn't this installed by default before?
<rance> at least youd know what you were looking for
<Azzco> Oh okay thanks for the tip rance (However my CD drives doesn't like me anymore and graphical liveCDs is the same)
<rance> Azzco: smbclient is the backend, are you looking for the gui frontend to manage it?  LinNeighborhood
<rance> I think was its name
<Azzco> yes I was looking for the frontend and I think that I found it "kdenetwork-filesharing" =)
<edgy> heeeeeeeeeelp! I have no kicker menu in kubuntu hardy and the background is blank. This happens today suddenly, how can I fix, please?
<tsb_> I suppose 8.04 is safe enough to upgrade to now?
<ShawnRisk> hey
<kblin> hi folks, I'm trying to install virt-manager on kubuntu 7.10, but it's not installable
<ShawnRisk> how are you installing this?
<kblin> sudo aptitude install virt-manager
<Ukonpoika> edgy, try pressing alt+F2 and entering the commend: "kicker"
<kblin> gives me: virt-manager: Depends: python-virtinst which is a virtual package
<ShawnRisk> do you have python-virtinst installed?
<edgy> Ukonpoika: wow! that really make kicker available now, what about the desktop? It's now blank and right-clicking show nothing
<spiroo> Is it hard to program your own OS on your own?
<kblin> ShawnRisk: tried: No candidate version found for python-virtinst
<Jucato> edgy: kicker really shouldn't be there, since kicker is for KDE 3 and KDE 4 uses something different
<edgy> Ukonpoika: I also got the kde3 kicker not the kde4 one
<Jucato> (see my note about Kicker...)
<edgy> Jucato: exactly, I got the kde3 version, what do they call it now?
<Ukonpoika> edgy, oh, sorry. You should be asking somewhere else about kde4 problems.
<Jucato> Plasma (both desktop and panel) and #kubuntu-kde4 please
<ShawnRisk> kblin: maybe you need to install that as what you are installing is depend on that
<edgy> Jucato: I asked in kubuntu-kde4 but seems no one there ;)
<spiroo> I got a weird thing. Now in my menu top bar in every window. I got white-yellow text instead of blackgrey as it should be.
<kblin> ShawnRisk: it's not installable
<Jucato> edgy: patience... or you can read the Emergency FAQ linked to in the topic of #kde for the "How to get my panel back"
<ShawnRisk> kblin: give me a second
<Level15> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ShawnRisk> kblin: maybe you need to install virtinst first
<Level15> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xoqa> i've a few problems, after selecting no bouncing curso in launch feedback AND after selecting and applying a theme using kde theme manager, the settings aren't applied
<Pendeta> What kernel should be used with the Intel Core 2 Duo processor?
<ShawnRisk> kblin: I figured that out by looking here: http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html and searching for python-virtinst
<Xbehave> whats the best way to see if my microphone is working? i cant find any recording programs in kubuntu
<Xbehave> Pendeta: is it 32 or 64 bit?
<Daisuke_Live> i do believe that all core 2 duos are, in fact, 64 bit processors
<Pendeta> Xbehave, I don't know.
<Pendeta> It is fast.
<Jucato> Daisuke_Live: hm.. no
<Jucato> oh wait, core 2 duo heheh
<ShawnRisk> kblin: farer?
<Daisuke_Live> The Core 2 brand refers to a range of Intel's consumer 64-bit dual-core and 2x2 MCM quad-core CPUs with the x86-64 instruction set, based on the Intel Core microarchitecture, derived from the 32-bit dual-core Yonah laptop processor.
 * Jucato looks it up
<Jucato> ah yeah
<Jucato> core *2* duo  = dual 64 bit
<Daisuke_Live> core duo not necessarily
<SlimeyPete> Core Duo / Pentium Dual-Core = 32-bit
<Daisuke_Live> right
<Daisuke_Live> Pendeta, how much ram do you have?
<Pendeta> 1 Gig of RAM
<Daisuke_Live> do you do a lot of video encoding or other processor-intensive work?
<Pendeta> Yes.
<Xbehave> Pendeta: to get the most of it you can use amd64, but it will cause some problems (im not having any but there are problems) otherwise standerd 32 bit kerenel will give very similar performance untill you get 3.2 gigs of ram
<Daisuke_Live> and that's the entire point i was getting to :)
<spiroo> Xbehave: What happens if you have more than 3.2 GB
<Daisuke_Live> it will probably be better to stick with 32 bit despite it being a tiny bit slower, purely because it's got less compatibility issues
<Daisuke_Live> spiroo, 32-bit OSes won't see it.
<Xbehave> its about 3.2 that a 32 bit kernel cant read
<Pendeta> If I use 32 bit, should I use linux-generic or linux-image-generic?
<aluno> i'm brazillian
<aluno> and need of help!
<Xbehave> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<spiroo> Maybe I should try Linux 64-bit when I get my new Intel Core 2 E8400
<Xbehave> but if its empty we can try and help here
<[Morpheus]> hi everybody
<aluno> Xbehave: txs!
<SlimeyPete> Pendeta: they're the same thing
<Xbehave> whats the best way to see if my microphone is working? i cant find any recording programs in kubuntu, i have krec but it doesnt seam to record
<Daisuke_Live> i've had enough of open geu
<Daisuke_Live> reboot time
<[Morpheus]> try audacity
<SlimeyPete> just two different names (the name changed at some point I think)
<Xbehave> audacity is a dirty gnome program and i only have about 300mb left on my /, i was hopeing for some comandline majic to establish if it works at the lowest level, like cat /dev/microphone or something
<Pendeta> SlimeyPete, ok, great. Thanks to all of you guys!
<spiroo> How do I change chmod on the folder. I cannot remove it in Dolphin :D because I am not owner of it.
<spiroo> *on a
<xoqa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/157252 - this MAY be why kde theme manager isn't working for me
<xoqa> but it's odd that even kde launcher settings don't work correctly
<spiroo> !chmod
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<makdaknife> Xbehave: arecord might be what you were looking for
<kblin> ShawnRisk: which isn't installable either :)
<edgy> Jucato: thanks for your help and hints, now everything is ok
<Steven__> anyone here?
<Odd-rationale> Steven__: no
<Steven__> I just had a quick question on if anyone has been able to put linux on a macbook
<Odd-rationale> Steven__: There is a ubuntu version for ppc i believe
<Steven__> any idea where I can get that?
<Jucato> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Steven__> Thanks:)
<Steven__> oh goodness.. alright so i got to this page ( http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ports/releases/7.10/release/ ) but which one do i get? :S
<Steven__> can i just download the one that says mac (PowerPC)?
<SlimeyPete> is your macbook powerpc-based?
<SlimeyPete> (I thought macbooks were all x86)
<Steven__> I'm not sure.. It's a newer macbook
<SlimeyPete> well, emt64 or whatever
<SlimeyPete> if it's new then it's intel-based
<Steven__> yeah that one
<Steven__> it is intel-based
<Steven__> It's one of the newer ones.. I'm pretty sure it's guaranteed that once you buy something from apple they come out with the newest thing the next day:P
<Steven__> So which one can I download?
<Steven__> I had kubuntu on my PC but i found it's COMPLETELY different for Mac
<SlimeyPete> just use the standard PC one.
<SlimeyPete> x86 or amd64
<SlimeyPete> see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<SlimeyPete> (I don't actually have a macbook so I haven't tried it, but that seems to be the main howto on the subject)
<Steven__> Alright thanks so much:)
<spiroo> How do I isntall taglib1.5?
<Steven__> what's the difference between x86 and amd64?
<PhilRod> spiroo: it's not in adept?
<Steven__> mac is 64 right?
<spiroo> PhilRod: Nope only got v1.4 :/
<PhilRod> spiroo: how come you need it? if it's for building kde trunk, just grab and build kdesupport
<spiroo> I need it to compile Amarok2
<spiroo> How do I build kdesupport?
<spiroo> btw, in a guide it says this: "NOTE: Do not build taglib from kdesupport with debug support enabled, because that will break the collectionscanner. "
<hydrogen> thats a load of bunk.
<spiroo> Not sure what I should do and not should do.
<Steven__> Mac is 64 right?
<PhilRod> spiroo: same way you build any other trunk package - just use whatever instructions you're using currently and replace the package name with "kdesupport"
<spiroo> okay thanks :)
<Jucato> Steven__: unless it's one of the Intel/Mactels, it's PPC afaik.. I think there's an #ubuntu-ppc channel
<Jucato> (or just build kdesupport/taglib by itself...
<Steven__> alright thanks:)
<spiroo> PhilRod: What is the source to kdesupport?
<PhilRod> grab it from svn
<PhilRod> I don't think it gets packaged as-is. Alternatively, see if there's a taglib 1.5 source tarball available somewhere
<neville_> Is it just me, or in Linux, when one program is using the sound hardware, another program can't use it?
<spiroo> "this one does not work: svn checkout svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/KDE/kdesupport
<PhilRod> spiroo: http://developer.kde.org/~wheeler/files/src/taglib-1.5.tar.gz
<Jucato> spiroo: http://ktown.kde.org/~wheeler/files/src/taglib-1.5.tar.gz
<Jucato> bah!
<Jucato> spiroo: remove the KDE from that url and it will :)
<spiroo> okay :D
<flipstar> neville_: which soundsystem are you using? pulseaudio ?
<Jucato> spiroo: http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Getting_Started/Build/KDE4/Prerequisites#kdesupport
<neville_> No, Alsa
<flipstar> neville_: alsa and oss (the default) can handle different sound sources
<flipstar> it is a special application or general ?
<neville_> vmware and amarok at the same time, in particular
<hydrogen> oss isn't the default
<neville_> One or the other grabs control, and blocks the other
<hydrogen> alsa can handle multiple sources
<hydrogen> but kubuntu still uses arts, for some stupid reason
<hydrogen> and arts is a piece of shite, and is probably the cause of your problems
<neville_> hmm, what could be done to investigate this a bit, before doing something rash? :P
<spiroo> Jucato: I feel like a stupid idiot here :D
<flipstar> neville_: you could try to change the soundserver..maybe hydrogen will give you a tip for a better one :)
<hydrogen> alsa has supported audio mixing for a long time...
<spiroo> Jucato: That could be why I never got it to work :D
<spiroo> PhilRod: Thanks for your help too ;)
<neville_> okey dokey, and just one last thing, what is different regarding Pulse?
<ubuntu_> hello and a nice day :D
<ubuntu_> I've a question...
<SlimeyPete> ubuntu_: ask away
<ubuntu_> ok ;)
<SlimeyPete> if any of us know the answer then we will help
<ubuntu_> i try to install the drivers for my ati radeon x1650 Pro- Grafic-Card.
<ubuntu_> And i installed them successfully.
<ubuntu_> But the driver crashes (??) on starting up the pc. The Loading-Screen appears and when usually should appear the login-Screen the screenturns black.
<ubuntu_> I found a source in the internet that gave me several solutions but none of them worked.
<ubuntu_> i suggest that the error occures because my monitor is connected with the wrong of the two outputs of my card
<algyz> ubuntu_:  in the worst case restore xorg.conf
<ubuntu_> no
<ubuntu_> it was restored
<ubuntu_> and it hadn't worked.
<neville_> ubuntu_ what does it say when you try to manually start x with the driver?
<ubuntu_> or... with the vesa-driver of course, but i wanna use the ati-driver instead
<ubuntu_> i can't access anything when the screen turned black
<ubuntu_> including the console...
<SlimeyPete> ubuntu_: did you use the restricted driver manager to install the driver? Or did you download from the ATI website?
<ubuntu_> i downloaded from the ati site...
<neville_> control + alt + f1 should switch you to a console ubuntu_
<SlimeyPete> that's not the best way to do it on kubuntu
<ubuntu_> as i said, i'm sure that the driver is ok
<ubuntu_> i tried ctrl+alt+F1
<SlimeyPete> doesn't sound like it's OK.
<ubuntu_> hm i think it's only because my settings in xorg.conf
<SlimeyPete> I would suggest going back to VESA mode, then running the Restricted Driver Manager from the System Settings window.
<SlimeyPete> ubuntu_: if ctrl-alt-f1 didn't work then the driver probably crashed X.
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63198/
<ubuntu_> maybe
<ubuntu_> but in the internet i read that it can be normal that the driver turns the screen black and that you can fix it through configuring the xorg.conf
<ubuntu_> some modifications were made by me in the pasted text: the videooverlay, opengloverlay and the monitorlayout
<tifine> hello
<ubuntu_> currently my monitor is connected via the litle card-output with "video". I've an adapter to connect it to the vga-output, but when i tried this nothing happend...
<tifine> i need a command to create a zip file on command
<tifine> ?
<SlimeyPete> !zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<SlimeyPete> hrm
<SlimeyPete> the command is "zip zipfilename file1 file2 file3..." I think
<ubuntu_> so, thats all i've tried right now... do you know a solution excluding reset or something like that? linux is realy bad with the vesa drivers...
<sivaji_> Jucato
<flipstar> ubuntu_: the xorg.conf shows that you card isn't detected correct
<flipstar> maybe you try to reinstall the driver or just try the drivers in the repos
<ubuntu_> repos?
<ubuntu_> where do you see that the card isn't detected?
<flipstar> repos=repositories the software sources included in kubuntu
<flipstar> it says "Standardgrafikkarte" instead of the card name
<ubuntu_> yes by manually reconfiguring xorg in console (x-server was crashed) it couldn't detect my card...
<ubuntu_> so i gave it the german-name (sorry, thats also the reason for my bad english :D) Standardgrafikkarte
<ubuntu_> Could it help to connect the card via the vga-output and run the detection once again?
<ubuntu_> because my friend's pc has the vga-output for his pc...+
<neville_> There's nothing dangerous with trying Pulseaudio from the repos, is there?
<flipstar> you mean the monitor ? dont know if that makes a difference..try running the ati detection tool..
<flipstar> neville_: probably not
<neville_> Fingers crossed in that case :P
<amerigo> ! mobos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mobos - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> amerigo: what u looking for
<spiroo> How do I login to this: Autentiseringsregion (realm): <https://svn.kde.org:443> KDE SVN account
<ubuntu_> ati detection tool?
<spiroo> please, you gotta be kidding me. For a moment ago anonsvg worked. Now I need a fucking account also :D
<flipstar> for the xorg..yes its long time ago i used ati ..
<eagles0513875> !language | spiroo
<ubotu> spiroo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<spiroo> sorry :D
<Plextor> hi everyone. when i install kubuntu, then install nvidia drivers, then reboot, i can't get my X loaded. i get some busybox, does anybody know anything about it?
<spiroo> Well, someone?
<flipstar> spiroo: what are you trying to do ?
<spiroo> flipstar: I am tryint to get svg from: svn checkout svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/KDE/kdebase
<spiroo> But they request username and password. IT did not for a moment ago.
<flipstar> just hit enter ..
<flipstar> there's usally no passwd on svn
<spiroo> authorization failed it says
<spiroo> I know, but now it is password
<spiroo> This only happens me, I promise :D
<spiroo> ANyone know what the problem is?
<flipstar> here it works great..
<flipstar> just typed 'svn co svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/KDE/kdebase'
<spiroo> awesome
<spiroo> well I try again then
<hydrogen> spiroo: rm workspace/kwin/clients/ozone/lib -rf
<hydrogen> and svn up again
<spiroo> No, same error. Maybe they banned me because I am stealing bandwidth :D
<flipstar> lol :)
<veloxid> hello
<spiroo> I have been compiling all day long and realodaing :D
<spiroo> Not impossible
<flipstar> spiroo: just try the thing above
<flipstar> hi veloxid
<spiroo> I tried, nothing happens. Still same old story. Asking for autorization
<spiroo> It only happens with kdebase. The other svn works
<veloxid> I've a problem with centrino speedstepping, my cpu is running on 600Mhz, although it can run with 2Ghz
<veloxid> I tried a few things with cpufreq but it doesn't run at all
<flipstar> spiroo: try rename ~/.subversion
<spiroo> Where is it, there is none in home folder anyway
<ovidiu> hi
<veloxid> is there anyone who can help me with that problem?
<ovidiu> what problem?
<spiroo> veloxid: This is not a overclocking channel ;)
<hydrogen> spiroo: that has nothing to do with overclocking..
<flipstar> veloxid: try stopping the deamon by <sudo /etc/init.d/powernowd stop> or install a applett that controls the cpu freq.. <sudo apt-get install emifreq-applet>
<veloxid> I know I do not want overclock but use my "normal" cpu clocking and not just the 600Mhz
<spiroo> Ah sorry, read a little bit weird :D
<veloxid> np
<spiroo> This is my awkward problem: http://pastebin.org/29697
<ovidiu> hi... I had compilled on my computer amarok 1.4.9 version, but now the aptitude updater says that there is an update for amarok... the update version is 1.4.8... how can I fix this??
<veloxid> powernowd is not installed, but cpufreqd
<flipstar> ovidiu: you can make dpkg to hold the costum package by <echo amarok hold|sudo dpkg --set-selections>
<veloxid> while installing the applet, there is this error mesage: "
<veloxid> CpuFreq support not available. Check sysfs is mounted and your CPU-specific module is loaded or built in the kernel.
<veloxid> invoke-rc.d: initscript emifreq-applet, action "start" failed.
<ovidiu> ok
<veloxid> ups
<spiroo> gah! This is killing me. Please somebody, jsut fix it :D
<veloxid> sry
<ovidiu> thanks flipstar
<hydrogen> ovidiu: there should be a 1.4.9.1 package for gutsy..
<flipstar> veloxid: hm then youre cpu is not supported by emifreq ..
<eagles0513875> spiroo: if u dont know what ur doing y not instll kde4 from repos
<hydrogen> !en | eagles0513875
<ovidiu> in what repository?
<ubotu> eagles0513875: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<eagles0513875> O_o
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> ty for the reminder
<ubuntu> test live cd kubuntu
<veloxid> flipstar: it is an centrino-M 2Ghz, <- It would be quite strange if it is not supported
<spiroo> eagles: I almost know what I am doing. I know that anonsvn.kde.org not requires authorization that is for sure.
<hydrogen> ovidiu: ah, apparently there isn't one yet...
<hydrogen> apachelogger only made one for hardy :/
<ovidiu> :p
<spiroo> I am trying to logout and login again. Maybe something spooky happened with my internet :D
<eagles0513875> u broked it
<eagles0513875> actually more like borked it
<flipstar> veloxid: its strange that you dont have powernowd
<veloxid> i can try powernowd, perhaps that helps
<veloxid> i tried cpufreqd <- this is uninstalling powernowd
<spiroo> Still same problem :P
<Cannon> hey flipstar
<flipstar> veloxid: ah..then try disabling cpufreqd instead
<flipstar> hi Cannon
<Cannon> hows you today m8?
<flipstar> good, thanks
<veloxid> flipstar: just installed powernowd
<Cannon> why does root@cannon-desktop:~# ls give no info when cannon@cannon-desktop:~$ ls does?
<veloxid> so what do i have to do with powernowd?
<flipstar> veloxid: you can try to disable it in systemsettings>advanced>services
<flipstar> Cannon: maybe /root/ is empty..?
<Cannon> lol, how can it be?
<Cannon> what about etc, bin, mnt and such
<veloxid> powernowd is not running
<hydrogen> why wouldn't /root be empty?
<spiroo> Is it possible to create an account on svg?
<veloxid> if i try to run it it tells me that CPU frequency scaling not supported...
<Xbehave_> is there a kde equivilent to pulse audio?
<coggz> !pulse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pulse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> phonon is a bit higher level interface
<Xbehave_> ahh, so i have to upgrade to 4.x to be able to controll aplication volumes seperatly
<flipstar> Cannon: try <ls />
<veloxid> flipstar: can't start powernowd, and it has still 600mhz
<spiroo> How do I add groups to a certain user?
<hydrogen> gpasswd -a user groups
<coggz> veloxid: have u rebooted?
<coggz> silly question
<flipstar> veloxid: try <sudo modprobe acpi_cpufreq> and then try again
<olegb> spiroo: the kuser gui could be a way to go
<spiroo> Not in KDE4 I am afraid
<olegb> i have it in kde4
<spiroo> hydrogen: Is it possible to add one user to every single group in one step. I do not know what the group names are
<spiroo> olegb: Where?
<veloxid> coggz: not rebootet, when starting modpobe there is an error inserting acpi_freq...: not such device
<hydrogen> you don't want to add them to every single group
<spiroo> hydrogen: I need one user to be able to listen on music and use sudo command
<hydrogen> gpasswd -a user audio admin
<dhq> when i run xterm i get this error wWarning: couldn't find charset data for locale C; using ISO 8859-1.
<spiroo> thanks
<olegb> spiroo: programs -> system -> usermanagement (i use a localized version, so it might be a different name)
<crobe> hi, where is the difference between wiki.ubuntu.com and help.ubuntu.com? where should an article about a specal device go?
<coggz> oh, right veloxid
<spiroo> ah there I go, thanks olegb
<veloxid> so what does it mean?
<flipstar> veloxid: which kernel (uname -r) and version (lsb_release -a) you are running ?
<veloxid> kernel: 2.6.24-16-generic
<veloxid> Release:        8.04
<_ZeuZ_> For some weird reason, whenever I turn off KDM Themes (for the user welcome screen) it appears to have been unclicked, then when I come back to the tab, it's clicked again... could it be coliding? (Login Manager and KDM Themes?)
<spiroo> Now I get it, while I should fetch and extern object, then it asks for autorization.
<peahbeah> Hello, which file I have to edit to create a desktop contextmenu extension f. e. for images? Within Dolphin it's easy. There I have only to create a *.desktop in the /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/ folder. But this servicemenus aren't available at the desktop.
<veloxid_> mhh
<spiroo> Can someone check this out:
<spiroo> Hämtar externt objekt till "kdebase/workspace/kwin/clients/ozone/lib"
<spiroo> Autentiseringsregion (realm): <https://svn.kde.org:443> KDE SVN account
<flipstar> spiroo: could you translate it ?
<spiroo> Fetching/Downloading extern object for "kdebase ...."
<spiroo> Authorizationregion (realm): ....
<veloxid> coggz: what does "oh right" mean?
<spiroo> Afterwards it is asking for password for user kde-devel. That "works" then it asks for username which it shouldnt and then password.
<coggz> it means i am unable to help as i am not good with modprobe and devices etc...
<coggz> sorry
<veloxid> ok shit
<veloxid> but thx
<jussio1> !ohmy | veloxid
<spiroo> * Fetching/Downloading extern object to "kdebase/workspace/kwin/clients/ozone/lib"
<ubotu> veloxid: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<flipstar> veloxid: maybe try in #ubuntu+1 since seems we have no further idea here
<flipstar> spiroo: maybe check out the svn mentioned here http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=KDE+Subversion+HOWTO
<veloxid> ok i will try.  thx for your
<veloxid> help
<spiroo> thanks flipstar, Will check it out
<spiroo> flipstar: Sorry, but nothing helped me.
<flipstar> there is a svn archive listed..
<flipstar> svn co -r <x> https://svn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/KDE/kdebase/
<flipstar> btw which ftp server you guy's prefer? i used to run vsftpd but its poor in monitoring..
<rickest> flipstar: anon ftp server for the public?
<Tm_T> I use only ssh
<flipstar> rickest: no private ftp
<rickest> nobody I know is using FTP anymore
<rickest> scp, sftp, sshfs
<flipstar> yes ftp over ssl..
<Martin_> hello
<flipstar> ftpes
<Martin_> Can anyone help me to boot up my installed kubuntu via grub-console?
<spiroo> hehe :P
<Martin_> That's everything I'm able to get with my xfs fs
<spiroo> Does kdebase in trunk works to fetch from wihout authorization for anyone of you guys?
<SSJ_GZ> spiroo: Known issue
<spiroo> SSJ_GZ: Is it?
<SSJ_GZ> spiroo: Yep - check #kde-devel
<spiroo> Is there a solution for the issue?
<SSJ_GZ> spiroo: Patience :)
<spiroo> SSJ_GZ: Hehe, yes I have waited all day long to trying compile KDE :D
<SSJ_GZ> spiroo: Now is a really bad time, due to the WoC port in Plasma, amongst other things :)
<spiroo> SSJ_GZ: Woho, awesome. This only happens me. I thought I should give it a go because I wanted to test Amarok 2 :D Well, I am not mad. Udnerstand you guys are developing. But you must agree this is quite annoying :D
<SSJ_GZ> spiroo: That's trunk/ for you :)
<redeian> hello
<spiroo> SSJ_GZ: :P
<redeian> I love kubuntu
<emilsedgh> SSJ_GZ: do you know what is the status of khtml and acid? last time i checked, last week, it was 73, is it improved?
<SSJ_GZ> emilsedgh: Haven't tried, sorry :/
<redeian> i don't know
<emilsedgh> ok ok no problem SSJ_GZ
<redeian> Do you know what my name is?
<spiroo> SSJ_GZ: The funny thing is that it is only kdebase that has problem :D The only one I havent compiled yet xD
<SSJ_GZ> spiroo: Hehe :)
<emilsedgh> SaeidZebardast: hi :)
<redeian> This is my first time for use konverstion on kde.
<redeian> Now I feel very exciting
<redeian> *very excite
<spiroo> redeian: Welcome to the modern world :D
<XenThraL> lol, borat-sounding: "excite"
<SaeidZebardast> emilsedgh: hi
<XenThraL> "I'm very exCITE"
<redeian> thank you.
<SSJ_GZ> is nice
<redeian> my english is very terrible.
<spiroo> Never the less. I am not an expert on english myself :D
<redeian> I have tried stady it at AUA in Thailand.
<redeian> However you eng is cool!.
<XenThraL> redeian: its understandable, so good enough :)
<redeian> *your
<XenThraL> redeian: you may want to try out the auto-spelling feature in konversation
<redeian> T_T thank you.
<XenThraL> redeian: right click where you type and select auto spell check
<XenThraL> redeian: that helps a LOT, (english isn't my first language either)
<redeian> I will try now. It still butter.
<spiroo> Woho now does svn works again :D
<flipstar> spiroo: the certificate for kdebase/workspace/kwin/clients/ozone/lib isn't valid ..
<redeian> Oh auto spill checker's very cool.
<flipstar> spiroo: nvm if it works :)
<spiroo> flipstar: :D
<spiroo> But the code does not work so good though xD Compiling error
<algyz> How can I check for bad sectors in ntfs and ext3 partitions?
<redeian> XD
<algyz> !sectors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sectors - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ScorpKing> algyz: man fsck
<algyz> :(
<redeian> is fdisk work?
<algyz> !thanks | ScorpKing
<ubotu> ScorpKing: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<redeian> Ha ha
<ScorpKing> algyz: you're welcome :)
<flipstar> algyz: with badblocks .. fsck should be able to fix common fs errors
<algyz> I tried to send a file using kvirc, but kvirc crashed http://pastebin.ca/984883, kvirc guys told, that probably bad sectors :)
<algyz> I'm not sure though
<redeian> today is thai new year, don't forget travel in Thailand.
<BunnyRevolution> hi.  this is pretty basic, but is there a way to get information about the pc similar to device manager, ie, proc speed, mem, etc.
<flipstar> BunnyRevolution: install/use <lshw> it has even nice a gui <lshw-gtk>
<slow-motion> hi
<flipstar> hi slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi flipstar
<BunnyRevolution> for kubuntu?  isn't gtk gnome?
<BunnyRevolution> nm, it apperas kubuntu hardy has it pre-installed
<spiroo> I am following this guide: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/2.0_Development_HowTo
<rickest> BunnyRevolution: Gnome uses gtk by default but by no means does use of gtk restrict an app to Gnome-only
<ScorpKing> is there a quick way to play a wav file via cli?
<spiroo> But I does not understand this:
<spiroo> NOTE: Amarok will only build correctly if your Strigi library was built with "clucene" support. Install clucene and clucene-dev, then rebuild Strigi (in kdesupport), then build Amarok.
<spiroo> NOTE: Do not build taglib from kdesupport with debug support enabled, because that will break the collectionscanner.
<flipstar> ScorpKing: cmus and mplayer can run in cli ..if wav support is installed they will play it
<algyz> nobody knows?
<algyz> I tried to send a file using kvirc, but kvirc crashed http://pastebin.ca/984883, kvirc guys told, that probably bad sectors :)
<ScorpKing> thanks flipstar
<spiroo> haha you gotta be kidding me: "Expect a higher risk of build failure on Mondays when most kdelibs changes are committed. "
<eagles0513875> spiroo: lol suxs to be u
<spiroo> Yes, certainly :D Well I guess thats why I have luck with women :D
<ScorpKing> algyz: dmesg | tail and see if there's I/O Errors
<algyz> errors only with vmnet, can't imagine, why it's crached :|
<roger_> hola
<_ZeuZ_> roger_ el canal en español noe s este
<roger_> y como le hago
<algyz> !es | roger_
<ubotu> roger_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<_ZeuZ_> te unis a #kubuntu-es
<roger_> kooko GRACIAS
<algyz> por favor
<_ZeuZ_> algyz: que pasho?
<algyz> que pasa tio?
<_ZeuZ_> Nada, pregunto por tu "por favor" que necesitabas, no obstante, tendriamos que ir a kubutnu-es para hablar en español ^^
<algyz> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<spiroo> I have installed taglib1.5 but amarok does nto find it. What could be wrong?
<spiroo> My amarok error :D http://pastebin.org/29719
<_ZeuZ_> how long till Hardy's official release?
<flipstar> _ZeuZ_: ten days
<_ZeuZ_> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Teo-> how can i add more workspaces???
<spiroo> Will there be a beta2?
<flipstar> nope
<combo> how can log-out in console? :D
<eagles0513875> flipstar: do u know how to pkgs stuf
<eagles0513875> combo: type login
<_ZeuZ_> x'DD
<flipstar> combo: 'exit'
<_ZeuZ_> eagles0513875 actually that's a way to change users, the best way is LOGOUT xD
<combo> flipstar: if exit then terminal is closed
<eagles0513875> _ZeuZ_: thats what i meant im not thinking stright
<flipstar> eagles0513875: what do you mean ?
<eagles0513875> flipstar: do u fix bugs
<flipstar> only my own bugs :)
<combo> eagles0513875: it doesn't work :/
<eagles0513875> combo: try logout
<_ZeuZ_> anybody up to a simple NAT question?
<eagles0513875> flipstar: u dont pkgs anything for kubuntu repos
<combo> eagles0513875: nope
<combo> :}
<flipstar> eagles0513875: no
<eagles0513875> damn it
<eagles0513875> ok
<flipstar> combo: you mean in a shell or tty ?
<eagles0513875> combo: logout doesnt work
<_ZeuZ_> ^o)
<Chani> does kubuntu have any tools to install to a hard drive *without* booting from a cd? I want to install a distro on a usb hard drive so that a comp without a cd drive can boot it
<_ZeuZ_> if exit does not work, nor logout, nor login, nor user, then you have a problem there
<flipstar> !install | Chani
<ubotu> Chani: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<combo> flipstar: i mean logout to login manager
<Chani> flipstar: thanks
<combo> flipstar: there where u're entering password at start
<flipstar> combo: in a tty? just type sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<flipstar> this will bring up kdm
<combo> flipstar: i've installed FLUXBOX and can't logout! :/ nothing is here :|
<combo> and don't want reset my comp
<combo> just want to logout to change session
<combo> from fluxbox to KDE
<Maulwurf> alt + ctrl + "<-"
<flipstar> isn't fluxbox a window manager ?
<_ZeuZ_> it's also a desktop envirment
<flipstar> hm combo just try to start kdm..there you probably can choose between those
<Maulwurf> hm, ok i just thought
<Chani> hmm. all of those options seem to involve rebooting the cd-reading computer...
<flipstar> Chani: you can boot from usb if your bios support it
<BugsBunnyBR> hey people..someone can tell why the installer of the kubuntu 8.04 crashes when I set the lang to Portuguese ?
<Daisuke_Ido> 1) !pt, 2) ubuntu+1
<BugsBunnyBR> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<BugsBunnyBR> ??
<BugsBunnyBR> thanks
<came0> hey when I use the export command, what file is that appeneding to?
<cuznt> where can i find the repository for iceape please?
<eagles0513875> !iceape
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iceape - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<combo> oups... so i'll ask again cuz i lsot connection: how can i logout in console so i can change session from fluxbox to KDE ?? :)
<PhilRod> you want to log out a graphical session from the console? or log out a console session from the console?
<PhilRod> or something else?
<combo> PhilRod: logout a graphical session
<PhilRod> I'm tempted to just suggest Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<PhilRod> although presumably there's a proper way to end a fluxbox session
<_ZeuZ_> CTRL + ALT + F3 (or any F exept F7 and up) then /etc/init.d/xdm stop && /etc/init.d/kdm start
<combo> t-h-x
<jhutchins_wk> Bad thing:  all the article links on the main kubuntu page point to testing software.  You have to go to the download page to get the released version.  This encourages people who don't know what they're doing to get the alpha/rc software.  Bad.
<elmersky> does anybody have fully working speedstep in kde 3.5 / 4.0 in kubuntu ?
<_ZeuZ_> speedstep?
<elmersky> yes, for notebooks, scaling cpu frequency
<elmersky> it works well in gnome
<elmersky> but in kde i can't make it work
<_ZeuZ_> with hardy, on mine works... though it only reduces my turion 64x2 to half the frequency of each processor...
<elmersky> on my hp notebook nx9420 it works only in gnome, in kde i have to edit cpufreq values manually
<came0> hey when I use the export command, what file is that appeneding to? ($ export JAVA_HOME=<PATH>)
<_ZeuZ_> came0, none, I guess just the enviroment variables
<ahmetkanar> hello
<_ZeuZ_> elmersky here it works... though I'm sure I can reduce the frequency more...
<came0> _ZeuZ_: how can I change it if I make a typo?
<_ZeuZ_> came0: change it back to what it was? take the value first.. then restore it after usage, if not, you'll have to reboot to have it back
<cuznt> !firefox3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_ZeuZ_> cuznt: the beta is avaible in Hardy.
<came0> _ZeuZ_: how to I get the current value?
<elmersky> _ZeuZ_: then you're lucky one ;-) I wanted to try kde4 but without speedstep it's useless for me
<_ZeuZ_> I know it has to be something like printing the PATH variables, not sure though...
<flipstar> came0: maybe its in /etc/environment
<_ZeuZ_> elmersky: I use it with KDE 3.5.9 ^^ beta testing purpouses, works pretty well, pretty much comparable to Slackware, though it keeps too much memory in buffers, hope the RC fixes that
<elmersky> _ZeuZ_: i was trying many versions of KDE, with no luck
<elmersky> i think that kde needs good cpu frequency applet like gnome
<flipstar> elmersky: you can install emifreq-applet also in kde
<_ZeuZ_> hmmm... Well, the "Bulletproof" of ubuntu, for KDE, is pretty crappy, I just copied my xorg.conf from my Debian ETCH and it works sweet on my HP Pavilion DV2135NR
<elmersky> flipstar: thanks, i'll try it
<veloxid> hey
<_ZeuZ_> flipstar: emifreq-applet? mind you pointing me to a place to read about it withot prompting ubotu?
<flipstar> _ZeuZ_: apt-cache show emifreq-applet maybe :)
<veloxid> flipstar: in the other channel they say that it is probbably a user-error or a kernel-error
<blueyed> Hi. Which service do I need to (re)start, if global hotkeys like alt-f2 stopped working?
<blueyed> (alt-tab still works)
<PhilRod> alt+f2 in kde3 is run by kdesktop
<blueyed> PhilRod: Thanks, works :)
<flipstar> veloxid: since youre using a generic kernel..i dont think so..
<veloxid> ok
<flipstar> veloxid: maybe you can fix the frequenz in bios as a workaround
<spiroo> How do I delete files in trash even if I dont have permissions? I am only user of my PC, but they have root permissions
<veloxid> no there are no bios settings which can change the frequence
<veloxid> y
<flipstar> spiroo: ask the admin :)
<spiroo> I am admin
<flipstar> veloxid: not even support for costum frequences or so ?
<coggz> veloxid: are u still having problems?
<flipstar> spiroo: then delete with sudo ..
<veloxid> no
<spiroo> Quite hard to do that in Dolphin. Please do not force me to do it in terminal manually :D
<veloxid> it a notebook from fujitsu-siemens, no possibilities to change anything there
<veloxid> but with windows it wworks on 2ghz
<flipstar> spiroo: you can edit as root in dolphin..?
<coggz> veloxid: how long u been usin kubuntu?
<jussio1> spiroo: doesnt dolphin have a root button?
<veloxid> just started
<coggz> reinstall
<flipstar> veloxid: before that you can try a live cd of a stable release ..
<coggz> major step, but might work
<veloxid> okk live-cd is a good idea.
<flipstar> maybe it works fine in gutdy
<coggz> did it always run in linux at600mhz
<coggz> or was it 2ghz once
 * be zaraz wraca...
 * be - wróciłem :D
<_ZeuZ_> hey, talking about that, I found a Kubuntu 7.10 exclusive bug...
<_ZeuZ_> allows you to log as root through sudo before KDM starts and then it loads the desktop (creating the .kde files on /root) it's weird, still haven't heard reply from Canonical though
<veloxid> coggz: it was always on 600mhz since i ve installed it,
<coggz> ah
<coggz> what is your laptop model etc...
<flipstar> veloxid: btw how do you know its 600mhz ?
<veloxid> before i installed 6.10 but there was a problem with my wlan so i needed another version, so i do not know if it had 2ghz there
<veloxid> it is a fujitsu siemens amilo 1425
<veloxid> used the performance monitor and a program which uses a lot of cpu-load, (for a while on almost 100%)
<blueyed> veloxid: what's your problem (missed the beginning)?
<blueyed> veloxid: cpu does not scale up?
<veloxid> no
<veloxid> stays at 600mhz all the time
<coggz> If the machine is idle it runs with 600 MHz. If it needs more power it increases the speed to 800 MHz, 1GHz, 1.2GHz, 1.4GHz and 1.7GHz. You can control the speed step behaviour via sysfs
<blueyed> veloxid: also if you run "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/null"? If you then start top, it the cat process using all cpu?
<_ZeuZ_> coggz: how to control that?
<coggz> t's possible to throttle down the CPU to 600 MHz with the silent mode button. Pushing it again will bring it back to normal speed.
<coggz> does it work?
<coggz> http://www.ailis.de/~k/archives/6-Linux-on-Fujitsu-Siemens-M1425.html
<coggz> veloxid: read that
<veloxid> coggz; tere is no /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq
<veloxid> up to cpu0 its ok but cpufreq does not exist
<coggz> ok
<veloxid> i am not sure if pentium m is selected in ther kernel confguration
<veloxid> how can i see if i selected it
<fdoving> veloxid: grep -ni pentium /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<_ZeuZ_> any idea how can I determine wich is the lowest frequency my turion 64x2 processor can be working at?
<veloxid> fdoving: nothing happend... is that right?
<fdoving> _ZeuZ_: usually: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
<veloxid> ah sry
<fdoving> veloxid: depends.
<veloxid> 673:# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set
<veloxid> 674:# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set
<veloxid> 675:# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set
<veloxid> 676:# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set
<veloxid> so probably i have to set the 676
<_ZeuZ_> fdoving: only those frequencies? can't them be set lower?
<veloxid> how do i do setting the config?
<flipstar> veloxid: this config belongs to the kernel..
<veloxid__> nick veloxid
<algyz> kpowersave is good thing
<veloxid> so I cannot do anything?
<algyz> veloxid:  you can do everything :)
<_ZeuZ_> is there any way to add a lower frequency for my processor to scal to it and consume less batery?
<blueyed> veloxid: if you'd answered my question, I could say if it's bug 188226, you're experiencing..
<flipstar> you could compile the kernel with CONFIG_MPENTIUMM=y
<algyz> _ZeuZ_:  try kpowersave
<veloxid> blueyed: which queston?
<flipstar> "veloxid: also if you run "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/null"? If you then start top, it the cat process using all cpu?"
<blueyed> No ubotu here? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/188226
<blueyed> veloxid: with cat and top
<flipstar> !bug 188226
<flipstar> !bug #188226
<blueyed> veloxid: also if you run "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/null"? If you then start top, it the cat process using all cpu?
<_ZeuZ_> algyz: that wont allow me to drop the frequency lower.
<blueyed> sry for spamming ;)
<algyz> _ZeuZ_:  it should, I can do this
<flipstar> !pong
<ubotu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<algyz> _ZeuZ_:  right mouse click, set cpu frequency policy
<_ZeuZ_> Policy is one thing.
<veloxid> cat is uusing around 70% of the cpu
<veloxid> now 85
<coggz> !centrino
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about centrino - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_ZeuZ_> Lowering the frequency lower than it's sayd here: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies is another
<coggz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=116934
<coggz> try that
<Daisuke_Ido> so youw ant to lower it lower than it will actually step down?
<_ZeuZ_> Daisuke_Ido: I don't really think the frequency it shows there it's the lower
<Daisuke_Ido> what processor?
<_ZeuZ_> Turion 64x2 @ 1600mhz
<veloxid> sry, do not understand what to do....
<algyz> veloxid:  what kind of problem?
<_ZeuZ_> Daisuke_Ido: it currently allows me to use 800mhz or 1600mhz though I'm sure it can go lower
<Daisuke_Ido> i really doubt it can go lower
<suwro> hello
<veloxid> coggz write: try that, i do not see what i should try with that page
<_ZeuZ_> Daisuke_Ido: why do you think that?
<Daisuke_Ido> it looks like those are the only two available speeds for that processor.
<Ar-Pharazon> Hi, I need to send files from kubuntu to winxp over ethernet. Can anyone help?
<Daisuke_Ido> there may be options between those
<Daisuke_Ido> but those are the high and low
<veloxid> just have to leave for a while be back in 2 hours. thx for your help up to now, will try new stuff later
<choupina> set name CHN
<FFForever> how do i install open office?
<emilsedgh> FFForever: use adept, search for it, and right click on it and click on install
<Cannon> hey guys, am using azureus to DL some tv eps but it won't save into /mnt due to permission problems ... would it be best to give azureus root or change permissions of /mnt?
<flipstar> download into home and link to /mnt
<Cannon> erm, how?
<emilsedgh> Cannon: probably the best is to download it somewhere else, if not, just give some persmissions to that app.dont run it as root
<blueyed> veloxid: /me is missing /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ also, quite suddenly.. it used to be there (amd64)
<blueyed> veloxid: are you using Hardy?
<Cannon> how can I set permission of the drive to my user name?
<flipstar> Cannon: first, why do you want it in /mnt ?
<Cannon> because thats where somebody told me to mount sda4 to yesterday
<flipstar> oh..if you mounted a drive there then just mount with user option and rw probably
<Cannon> and ... i have noticed that it doesn't automount on start-up
<Cannon> cannon@cannon-desktop:~$ sudo chown cannon /mnt
<Cannon> chown: changing ownership of `/mnt': Operation not permitted
<Cannon> Please help[ me flip	
<flipstar> Cannon: best thing would probably be editing fstab
<Cannon> whre is that located?
<blueyed> veloxid: what does /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpuidle/current_driver contain for you?
<flipstar> in /etc /etc/fstab
<suwro> I use kubuntu for web development - php/java/openLaszlo - with fglrx driver - What to do to have shadows on window - I've tried kde's settings but it seems fglrx does not like it... I have black windows - in fact black screen just some text here and there - anyone have any ideea? compiz i think is big memory eater - no?
<Cannon> # /dev/hda5
<Cannon> UUID=a0dd4028-1f91-4801-8c68-1a37eb962b82 none            swap    sw              0       0
<Cannon> /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0       0
<Cannon> How do I add sda4 flipstar?
<flipstar> uhm it isn't there..? how did you mount it
<suwro> metisse maybe?
<suwro> anyone has metise ?
<Cannon> by typing mount dev/sda4 /mnt
<flipstar> then maybe type mount /dev/sda4 /mnt -o rw or something, after unmounting..
<flipstar> im no expert in this
<andyho623> has anyone else had any trouble updating firefox to ff3? for some reason I can't get it to install from the tar or thru synaptic
<Cannon> igh, how do you unmount?
<suwro> umount /mountpoint
<Cannon> umount?
<Cannon> i thought ti would be unmount
<flipstar> its a command
<suwro> nope - it's umount
<suwro> :)
<Cannon> cannon@cannon-desktop:~$ umount /dev/sda4
<Cannon> umount: /dev/sda4 is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<suwro> sudo umount /dec/sda4
<suwro> dev
<flipstar> hm ?
<suwro> sudo umount /dev/sda4
<flipstar> sudo umnount /mnt rather
<suwro> it's ok -
<flipstar> arr typo
<suwro> flipstar: man umount -> ... umount [-dflnrv] dir | device [...]  << notice the pipe? in our case is OR :)
<Cannon> arrrrrrrrrrrrrgh!
<Cannon> now it's showing as empty :(
<suwro> Cannon: what is showing as empty?
<andyho623> ok.. nm I might just be retarded... LOL
<flipstar> suwro: oh..okay didnt knew that thanks :)
<Cannon> ../mnt
<suwro> Cannon: you umount it
<Cannon> sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt -o rw
<Cannon> Lets me in but no files
<suwro> sudo su
<flipstar> andyho623: the .tar from mozilla website ?
<suwro> go there
<Cannon> i already unounted it
<Cannon> cannon@cannon-desktop:~$ sudo umount /mnt
<Cannon> cannon@cannon-desktop:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt -o rw
<suwro> mount /dev/sda4 /mnt
<nejode> Canon: you have to specify the filesystem type when you mount
<suwro> -o rw is implicit if the file format permits it.
<Cannon> it's a fat32
<suwro> aha
<suwro> mount -t vfat /dev/sda4 /mnt
<Cannon> will it still be mounted upon reboot suwro?
<nejode> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda4 /mnt/somefolder
<suwro> Cannon: no
<flipstar> suwro: he wants to mount so user can write to it
<andyho623> flipstar - yeah that's what I was talking about, but I just fixed it so all is good now.. just temporary brain fart there! LOL
<suwro> Cannon: add this line to /etc/fstab
<Cannon> k
<jonathan__> hello!
<flipstar> andyho623: good :)
<suwro> /dev/sda4 /mnt vfat user,defaults 0 0
<jonathan__> i tried to intall ati drivers for my graphic-card and it didn't work.
<suwro> Cannon: sudo pico /etc/fstab
<jonathan__> and i don't gonna try it again because i tried it already 1 million times
<suwro> or whatever your-re favorit editod is.
<lopin> I just came back to my desktop after being out, and I recieved a notice that someone was trying to view my desktop remotely through VNC.  Is this a cause for concern?
<suwro> favorite.
<flipstar> !doesntwork | jonathan__
<jonathan__> and i'm a litle bit angry about kubuntu and ati and the situation.
<ubotu> jonathan__: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Cannon> FRICK!
<Cannon> now it won't let me dave the damn file!
<Cannon> i REALLY hate all this root stuff
<suwro> lopin: maybe someone just scan your computer and found that you have port 5900 open.
<lopin> I'm behind a firewall...
<flipstar> Cannon: you must edit the file as root.. <kdesu kate /etc/fstab> for e.g
<lopin> I've got port 80 open and a few others, but they all go to another computer on my network.
<lopin> Is there some way that I can pull up a log?
<jonathan__> so i've a simple question :) is there a possibility to play 3d-games or software like google earth WITHOUT the ATI-Drivers?
<suwro> Cannon: man - better read about UNIX folders and devices - everything is a file - that's why is so secured - compare to windows.
<Cannon> lol, i'd rather have something insecrure that works easily
<lopin> I'm scared...
<Cannon> it's like having to learn a new language!
<suwro> jonathan__: yes it is - but it is working slow like hell - use mesa libs.
<suwro> Cannon: then switch to windows -
<jonathan__> thats what i'm actually doing, and it's slow like hell ;)
<suwro> Cannon: nope - just read
<jonathan__> is there an other possibility?
<suwro> Cannon: it's the same thing - just a little bit secured.
<flipstar> jonathan__: whats the problem with installing drivers ?
<jonathan__> everything
<Cannon> it's funny how many linux users tell me to switch back to windows
<suwro> Cannon: if you want my oppinion - i'll rather have something hard and stable than insecure and easy.
<flipstar> jonathan__: just use the restricted-manager in kmenu ..
<blueyed> veloxid: See https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/205087 - appears to be a regression in Hardy. You are using Hardy, correct?
<jonathan__> what do you think i tried the last week? ^
<jonathan__> ^^
<Cannon> brb, reboot
<suwro> Cannon: we don't like the ones who read tru' lines or who don't even bother to google it for simple answers
<lopin> Where are the vnc logs?
<Cannon> i struggle to follow things like that suwro
<jonathan__> it's a well-known problem that ati isn't able to produce good and working drivers for the x-Series.
<Cannon> i feel suicidal most of the day m8
<suwro> Cannon: i've answered this kind of questions several times in last 7 years
 * Cannon can't even follow simple instructions
<Cannon> am very ill
<jonathan__> and i'm to stupid and lazy to configure this the next week also
<suwro> jonathan__: I know - but I've seen metisse on mandriva - and got impressed
<Cannon> and unfortunatly have little patience ... i do appreciate the help though
<suwro> jonathan__: umm - and with fglrx driver ;)
<suwro> jonathan__: simply and easy - just works.
<suwro> Cannon: ok :)
<suwro> ok - I'm gone to play with my shadows. anyone has fglrx and compiz on kde?
<flipstar> lopin: probably in $HOME/.vnc
<lopin> Okay...
<lopin> I'm sorry, but I'm scared as hell...
<suwro> Cannon: you don't have to reboot
<flipstar> lopin: as long as your pw is secure you dont have to ..
<suwro> Cannon: reboot is for windows ;)
<lopin> Well, I mean I got a dialog asking permission, and I said no...
<suwro> umount again
<suwro> ah - he left.
<jonathan__> hm fglrx is the problem
<lopin> But, I'm behind a router, and I though I had that turned off...
<lopin> I've got the two firewalls...
<jonathan__> this is the driver that doesn't work
<lopin> And most of the other traffic is going to my other computer...
<suwro> i remeber ubuntu had a manual online - no?
<lopin> OH SHIT! The other computer!
<suwro> i'm out
<suwro> bue
<suwro> bye
<suwro> damn - gone to play AAO
<suwro> :)
<flipstar> aao ?
<coggz> yo Cann
<coggz> ??
<coggz> is anyone here good with sound issues, as i have a HDA intel card, and my microphone doesn't work
<flipstar> jonathan__: you also can use ati or radeon on xorg.conf
<flipstar> coggz: did you read the intelhda page ?
<coggz> yes
<coggz> !hda
<flipstar> hm checked alsamixer ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<coggz> i will do again
<jonathan__> how do you mean this?
<coggz> alsa mixer is turned up
<flipstar> coggz: no the mic in alsamixer ..
<Cannon> still can't write to it
<flipstar> jonathan__: when you've problems with the fglrx driver you can try 'ati' in the xorg.xonf
<jonathan__> doesn't work
<jonathan__> :D
<ScorpKing> konqueror crash when i open http://www.debianhelp.org/node/6719 - using kde 3.5.8. anyone else have the same problem?
<flipstar> ScorpKing: same here.. kde3.5.9
<Cannon> lol, yeo
<Cannon> p
<coggz> how would i tell
<nejode> Canon: post your /etc/fstab en : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/   ... I'll edit it for you and send it back
<flipstar> coggz: search microphone in alsamixer
<ScorpKing> flipstar: :( thanks for checking. i'll use firefox then
<coggz> how...
<flipstar> coggz: start alsamixer in a shell and look for microphone ..
<coggz> oh, lol
<flipstar> jonathan__: doesn't work doesn't help ..
<andyho623> Hey does anyone know if there is something like "stereo mix" in Kubuntu? I'm trying to record what's coming out of my speakers and mic.
<Cannon> how can I give my user root access?
<flipstar> btw im out
<fdoving> Cannon: you don't want to do that, you want to use sudo for administrative tasks.
<Cannon> i don't, lol
<Cannon> i want root becqause am fed up of nopt having access to the files i need
<FFForever> how do i turn cron logging on?
<Cannon> please tell me fdoving
<FFForever> !root > Cannon
<Cannon> thats not what I was asking
<jussio1> Cannon: we dont support root here. sorry.
<FFForever> that is the closest you can get....
<coggz> i can only pickup interferiance
<Cannon> but all the suggestions am getting for giving permissions to a folder are not working jussi01 ... is it a bug with kubuntu?
<nejode> Cannon: ALT+F2> kdesu konqueror and you'llhave konqueror with root rights
<Cannon> hmmm, i'll try that
<jussio1> Cannon: do what nejodesaid, then right click the folder, properties, permissions...
<Cannon> that is a lil easier it's letting me change permissions of directories but not the files inside them
<jonathan__> it simply doesn't work... black screen on startup, no errors, nothing you can do including switch to the console... The well-known problem thats not realy fixed right now...
<nejode> Cannon: you have to mark the checkbox that says: apply changes to subdirectories and files
<nejode> ...or something like that
<Cannon> i did :(
<nejode> ...stange, very stange...
<Cannon> indeed
<Cannon> i really don't get it
<Cannon> am doing what peeps are suggesting but still no luck
<jonathan__> i give up :D
<jonathan__> but i have a next question
<jonathan__> i downloaded a program as sourcecode in tar.bz2-format.
<jonathan__> what is the next step to install it?
<Daisuke_Ido> that all depends on the program in question
<jussio1> jonathan__: what program out of curiousity?
<DreadKnight> jonathan__: decompress, browse it, and then make, and make install as far as i know
<nejode> Cannon: you have to restart konqueror so tou can visualize the change you made... try it out and you'll see that the change stuck
<jussio1> !compile | jonathan__
<ubotu> jonathan__: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jonathan__> i did...
<Cannon> half my pragrams have froze ... gone all grey
<Cannon> somewhat a waste of a power ful system at the mo!
<Cannon> ugh, another one has frozen
<Daisuke_Ido> still curious as to what program jonathan__ is looking for
<nejode> Cannon: CNTL+ALT+BACKSPACE to restart your xserver
<jonathan__> sorry, it's a game
<Daisuke_Ido> and this is why compiz + kde = evil
<Cannon> lol, was just about to and they all came back at once :O
<Daisuke_Ido> that narrows it down a tiny bit
<greeg> apt-get remove failed to remove mysql
<greeg> how do i truly remove sql.  so when i again apt-get install it will prompt me for the password
<greeg> when i say truely i mean absolutly no trace left on my computer
<Daisuke_Ido> greeg, why don't you just start it to set a password?
<Cannon> lol, you didn't tell me i would be logged out :/
<greeg> because it still keeps the old password
<Daisuke_Ido> do you know the old password?
<nejode> greeg: sudo apt-get --purge remove mysql
<puvo> In my Kubuntu, there aint coming any sound, anywhere, not in movies, not kubuntus own sounds, and not from the internet. and I dont know what to do. s:
<Cannon> ZOMG it's working!
<Cannon> time for a kip ... gn all and thanks for your help
 * greeg from now on shal --purge all removals
<greeg> thanx
<jonathan__> sorry, the program was already built i just had to activate the package-source...
<cecko> hi all, will I remain bootable after resizin /boot partition?
<pato> Hi, i have trouble with my usb mouse and its using in virtual machine. I can not click on everything in virtual machine, because I will get massege to make snapshot. How can i resolve this problem. Hotkeys ? I don't know how.. Thank u very much
<cecko> my partitions go like this: /boot  /windowz  /  /home
<Daisuke_Ido> nice to see that amarok 1.4.9 isn't available yet :\
<greeg> that didnt work
<Daisuke_Ido> figured it wouldn't work
<greeg> why would it say upon apt-get install   -->   * Stopping MySQL database server mysqld                                                                      [ OK ]
<greeg> if it were already removed
<Daisuke_Ido> because just because you uninstalled it doesn't mean it wasn't still running in ram
<greeg> nor did it ask me for the password like it originally did.
<spanther> hello dear kubuntu community ^-^
<Daisuke_Ido> greeg, do you know the password?
<jussio1> does anyone know how to open .pptx files?
<Daisuke_Ido> jussi01, sell your soul to MS for office 2007
<greeg> Daisuke_Ido: no it was incorrectly typed
<spanther> jussi01, powerpoint file
<spanther> its a microsoft powerpoint file
<jussio1> spanther: yes, i know...
<Daisuke_Ido> it's a powerpoint file in office 2007 format, bit different
 * jussio1 curses at stupid teaches and their microsoft stuff
<Daisuke_Ido> i think they're working on an import filter for OOo
<Daisuke_Ido> not entirely sure
<nejode> greeg: does it ask for a new pass?
<greeg> ok NOW it's NOT running in ram.  im gonna purge rmove and apt-get install again
<Daisuke_Ido> jussi01, that's just wrong for them to expect you to go out and get the latest version of software because they're too lazy to use 97/2k/xp format
<jussio1> Daisuke_Ido: yep, correct.
<nejode> greeg: although most people say the contrary, there are times when it's good practice to reboot
<Daisuke_Ido> nejode, stopping a daemon can be done without rebooting
<jussio1> and often they restart with the pc...
<nejode> ...not if you purged it
<greeg> perhalps apt-get autoremove
<nejode> no, that's only for useless packages
<greeg> Removing mysql-server-5.0 ...
<greeg> Removing mysql-client-5.0 ...
<nejode> sudo /init.d/mysql stop
<nejode> ...sorry>> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<nejode> ...or sudo /etc/init.d/mysql force-reload   after you reinstall
<greeg> i just did a apt-get -purge remove and autoremove.  what the HELL is mysql still doing in /etc/init.d/ ?
<Hamra> im using gutsy, and in 90% of the cases i press disconnect in konversation, the program crashes , in the other 10% it does nothing, doesnt even disconnect :(
<greeg> how do i get rid of this with reformatting my harddrive !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nejode> greeg: is the mysql init script still en /etc/init.d?
<greeg> yes
<greeg> im going to remove it.
<greeg> hopefully when reinstalling via apt-get it will prompt me for the password.  (doubt it)
<spiroo> flipstar, Jussio1: Where is that root button?
<pato> Please guys. Try to help me :)
<jussio1> spiroo: on the right, there are 4 buttons...
<greeg> what the hell is going on here.   upon apt-get installing mysql.  why would it care if the init script is still installed or not.  whynot make a new one since im "INSTALLING" it
<greeg> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/mysql not found.
<nejode> ...I'm out... leaving
<greeg> http://rafb.net/p/PwxMyP35.html
<greeg> once again.  it failed to prompt me for the password.
<spiroo> Jussio1: You know I am using the KDE4 version? :P
<greeg> why is it not making a fresh new installation.
<jussio1> spiroo: no, as you are in the kde3 channel, if you had been in #kubuntu-kde4 ...
<greeg> why did it NOT make a new init script
<greeg> hence this was an installation.
<spiroo> Jussio1: I can still be here even if I am using KDE4 ;)
<jussio1> spiroo: correct. but it helps to ask questions about kde4 stuff in #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<greeg> i think linux is broke
<spiroo> Jussio1: Well, sorry about that. But how do I do it manually?
<greeg> if it doesent completly install the programs
<greeg> how do i file a bug report ?
<norman_> hola alguien puede decirme como configurar el escritotio
<norman_> ?
<norman_> como girar el cubo
<Daisuke_Ido> anyway, as i was saying, nice to see that amarok 1.4.9 hasn't hit the repos yet (not a big deal, the new exaile hasn't either - both of which are bugfix releases and fix the amazon issue)
<jussio1> !es | norman_
<ubotu> norman_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<norman_> oh sorry i didnt knew that i was on a english room
<norman_> ok thanks
<jussio1> :)
<norman_> im new on kde and i need to know how to costumise the desktop
<slow-motion> n8
<jussio1> !themes | norman_:
<ubotu> norman_:: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<norman_> ok thanks
<FFForever> how do i enable cron logging
<greeg> if i just ran an apt-get --purge autoremove mysql,  why the HELL  is S19mysql S18mysql-ndb S17mysql-ndb-mgm still in /etc/rc2.d ?
<greeg> what the hell is going on here.
<Kamping_Kaiser> does autoremove support --purge?
<greeg> no i mean i tried both
<greeg> autoremove and apt-get remove --purge
<greeg> they failed
<ScorpKing> greeg: sudo aptitude purge <package>
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont know about aptitude, but apt-get will only purge an installed package - not an uninstalled package with left over files
<ScorpKing> not sure about aptitude either but that's what i use
<greeg> ScorpKing: that might just do the trick.  it saw mysql on there after apt-get's  misserable attempt to remove it.
<acemo> how do i get kaffeine to play xvid?
<greeg> so what's apt-get's problem ?
<ScorpKing> greeg: sometimes aptitude does things better ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> greeg,  /msg dpkg why not apt-get and /msg dpkg why not aptitude
<fdoving> greeg: i suggest installing deborphan, and use 'deborphan --find-config|xargs dpkg -P'
<fdoving> greeg: if you don't want deborphan, you can use dpkg like this: dpkg -l|grep ^rc|awk '{print $2}'|xargs dpkg -P
<greeg> and whats the application of those commands ?
<greeg> to purge packages ?
<fdoving> purge packages with only config left.
<Daisuke_Ido> IOW: deborphan is simpler...
<greeg> thanx folks.  i'll add those to my list of one liners
<jonathan__> hallo!
<acemo> how do i get kaffeine to play xvid?
<ScorpKing> greeg: basket is a good app to keep notes like that ;)
<ScorpKing> hiya jonathan__
<greeg> hmm basket ehh ?
<fdoving> i like vim for things like that :)
<ScorpKing> !info basket
<ubotu> basket (source: basket): a multi-purpose note-taking application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-2build2.1 (gutsy), package size 4854 kB, installed size 7540 kB
<greeg> emacs here
<jonathan__> can someone tell me what this errors mean and how to solv it? :)
<jonathan__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63222/
<jonathan__> sorry them
<ScorpKing> fdoving: we know - you're a pro :P ;)
<jonathan__> i tried to install my ati drivers...
<fdoving> ScorpKing: don't need to be a pro to use .txt files :)
<ScorpKing> fdoving: hehe.. i know but using vi needs some manpage reading though
<fdoving> ScorpKing: i can only suggest http://www.vi-improved.org/tutorial.php
<fdoving> irc-style.
<fdoving> very nice.
<fdoving> kid woke up, need to go.
<fdoving> bye.
<ScorpKing> fdoving: thanks. adding it to my bookmarks :) cheers
<norman_> porfavor alguien me ayuda instalan un archivo tar.bz2?
<norman_> necesito help
<kkathman> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jonathan__> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI-Grafikkarten/fglrx/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation
<jonathan__> i'm currently making this tutorial
<jonathan__> and i've a problem with this command: module-assistant a-i fglrx
<jonathan__> it seems that the package "fglrx" cannot be found
<Kamping_Kaiser> !info fglrx
<ubotu> Package fglrx does not exist in gutsy
<Kamping_Kaiser> !find fglrx
<ubotu> Found: fglrx-control, xorg-driver-fglrx, xorg-driver-fglrx-dev, fglrx-kernel-source
<Kamping_Kaiser> !find fglrx hardy
<ubotu> Found: fglrx-amdcccle, fglrx-control, xorg-driver-fglrx, xorg-driver-fglrx-dev, fglrx-kernel-source
<Kamping_Kaiser> jonathan__, ^^^
<jonathan__> hm and which one of that must i install?
<jonathan__> configure?
<jonathan__> the fglrx-kernel-source?
<jonathan__> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> probably xorg-driver-fglrx
<eagles0513875> jonathan__: r u working on writing a wiki
<Kamping_Kaiser> !fglrx
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. that wasnt helpful
<jonathan__> why?
<acemo> what do i need to install to get xvid to work?
<jonathan__> which one now? :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> !info xorg-driver-fglrx
<ubotu> xorg-driver-fglrx (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (2.6.22.4-14.10)): Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 7.1.0-8.37.6+2.6.22.4-14.10 (gutsy), package size 8357 kB, installed size 22472 kB
<jonathan__> ok thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> jonathan__, looks like installing xorg-driver-fglrx would do the job :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kamping_Kaiser> acemo, ^^^
<cecko> hi all, will I remain bootable after resizin /boot partition?
<cecko> my partitions go like this: /boot  /windowz  /  /home
<Kamping_Kaiser> as long as you keep your data intact
<jonathan__> hadn't woked, same error like before
<jonathan__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63225/
<jonathan__> i'm sure i installed the package
 * Kamping_Kaiser looks
<jonathan__> sorry, hand't read your post
<jonathan__> the thing is that i installed the driver but the tutorial says i must buld a module or someting like that
<jonathan__> module-assistant a-i fglrx
<jonathan__> can i leave it out when i installed the deb-package for the fglrx-driver?
<acemo> oh god lol.. they switched from xvid to kvm.. no wonder i coulnt play the "xvid"
<Kamping_Kaiser> jonathan__, perhaps you should ask #ubuntu-de or #kubuntu-de (the latter probably). i'm /way/ to out of it to translate the tutorial :)
<jonathan__> oh shit sorry, forgot that the tutorial is german
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> no worries. usually i'd try, but... its 7am, and i didnt sleep last night ;)
<veloxid> hello
<veloxid> is still one of the guys here, who helped me with my speedstepping problem?
<acemo> !kvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jonathan__> ik i gonna give it a try
<jonathan__> right then
<nonewmsgsISSLEEP> eotf
<acemo> how can i play kvm on kubuntu?
<ScorpKing> acemo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
 * nonewmsgs kvm
<nonewmsgs> what is that
<acemo> ScorpKing: sorry.. i ment MKV
<acemo> ScorpKing: might found something already tho
<ScorpKing> nonewmsgs: The Kernel Virtual Machine or a KVM switch. google it ;)
<nonewmsgs> neat
<ScorpKing> acemo: np. i see some info on the ubuntu forums
<acemo> ohh wait lets ask the bot first
<acemo> !mkv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Daisuke_Ido> acemo, let me guess...  video will play, but not sound?
<acemo> actually, no it gives an error and wont play at all
<Daisuke_Ido> in mplayer or...
<acemo> kaffeine and vlc
<Daisuke_Ido> !search matroska
<ubotu> Found:
<Daisuke_Ido> that was helpful
<acemo> indeed :)
<acemo> getting these 2 errors: 11:41:18 PM: xine: couldn't find demux for >file:///home/acemo/Movies/[DB]_Naruto_Shippuuden_053_[2DCC2764].avi< 11:41:18 PM: xine: found input plugin : file input plugin
<Daisuke_Ido> libmatroska0
<veloxid> have a problem with the speedstepping of my centrino-m 2ghz prozessor, it is always steped on 600mhz, althought the cpu-load is 100%
<acemo> Daisuke_Ido: got that one installed already
<veloxid> is here some one who can help me with that prob?
<TimS> beagled-helper is using 80% of my system resoursces
<TimS> What is it?
<TimS> Oh, I'm guessing its part of Beagle
<JoshOvki> i have a problem with kernal version 2.6.24-16 and madwifi, anyone know of any difficulties in using them together or how to resolve it?
<nonewmsgs> how do you know it's a kernal konflict?
<ScorpKing> acemo: http://www.matroska.org/ might be usefull
<JoshOvki> because everything was working fine untill i did a kernal update
<TimS> Is there any way to find out what proccess is accessing my HD at the moment?
<nonewmsgs> JoshOvki: in grub menu you can select older kernal to verify it again
<nonewmsgs> does that work
<JoshOvki> nonewmsgs: i tryed to use the older kernal, but once i had installed the kernal update, i did a reinstall of madwifi, now it wont reinstall again with the lesser kernal version
<ScorpKing> acemo: looks like you have to install libmatroska and libebml
<mtoscano> Hi. I'm trying to get the kernel headers in hardy...
<mtoscano> ...when I do "sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`"
<mtoscano> ...I get the error: E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.24-15-generic
<acemo> ScorpKing: Reading state information... Done libmatroska0 is already the newest version. libebml0 is already the newest version. libebml0 set to manual installed.
<acemo> ScorpKing: still doesnt works
<JoshOvki> nonewmsgs: i also stumbled across this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/216658
 * JoshOvki thanks god for copper cable
<mtoscano> Anybody know how I can avoid that error?
<ScorpKing> acemo: that suck
<acemo> ScorpKing: indeed :)
<ScorpKing> acemo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=398706 is the only usefull thing i see but i don't think that will help you much
<ScorpKing> bedtime for me. nite guys
<acemo> ScorpKing: giving up... going to reboot on windows and play
<Kamping_Kaiser> bed time. bah
<merkeke> im having trouble finding my wireless
<merkeke> ne 1 can help?
<merkeke> i had it hooked up the first time. then it didnt work so i re-installed kubuntu and i still cant find it
<Kamping_Kaiser> "didnt work" "trouble"?
<merkeke> yes?
<Kamping_Kaiser> what does that mean?
<merkeke> it wont find my wireless
<merkeke> im having troubles finding it
<Azzco> Does Gutsy fully support KDE 3.5.9?
<Azzco> I can only  find this page and it says "Security and other updates may not be applied promptly." http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-359.php
<westy101> adept manager keeps crashing says something else is using it
 * maduser sigh sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Daisuke_Ido> is there an update going on?
<Daisuke_Ido> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<maduser> hey Daisuke_Ido I found your song
<maduser> on the net
<westy101> well there was a i had a fatal system error and it shutdown
<Daisuke_Ido> erm...  which?
<maduser> duk koo kim?
<Daisuke_Ido> oh wait...  acoustic duk koo kim
<westy101> cpu overload
<maduser> yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> from 'Nights'
<westy101> sound system  caused cpu overload
<maduser> url is on offtopic
<_myrtille_> how come wine is officially version 0.9.59 but gutsy still uses 0.9.46
<aa>   i can't connect to efnet but i can connect here. where's the problem?
<_myrtille_> are there incompatibilities one should know about
<_myrtille_> or could i just install the newer version manually?
<adz21c> _myrtille_: u can get the latest version from winehq.com
<Kamping_Kaiser> _myrtille_, because when gutsy was released 0.9.46 was the latest version
<Kamping_Kaiser> aa, good question. what is the problem?
<adz21c> _myrtille_: they have a repo where they put a build of each version they release
<aa> finally worked. took about 15 minutes though, Kamping_Kaiser
<_myrtille_> thx :) i'll have a look
<westy101> thank guys
<Roby718> Welcome to the #rcompany Click here--> #rcompany <-- to enter the chat!! (Rserver)
<Jucato> Roby718: hm?
<Rmod> ?
<westy101> is there a howto guide for the nvidia driver?
<Daisuke_Ido> westy101, system settings > restricted drivers > tick the little box.
<Daisuke_Ido> there you are, a howto
<westy101> lol
<Jucato> Rmod: please do not spam channel ads
<Rmod> Rmod: autotyper: unknown
<Daisuke_Ido> if you by chance need the newest (unsupported chipset or something to that effect)...
<Daisuke_Ido> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Rmod> Leaving channel
<madex> hi
<madex> any ideas on how to get the correct refresh rate on my TV
<madex> I wish to optimise it :D
<madex> I really want to download another nvidia driver
<madex> maybe a driver for my TV
<Daisuke_Ido> you don't install a driver for each
<Daisuke_Ido> that's not how it works
<madex> maybe i didnt say properly :/
<madex> theres something not quite right
<Azzco> Have you been in the "nvidia-settings"?
<madex> aye
<madex> for example, a lower resolution is 51 hz for example
<madex> I'm running a media PC on my 42" lcd tv
<madex> cant quite put my finger on it :/
<lufthanza_> I need a bit of help with apt
<lufthanza_> I need someone who is very experienced with it
<madex> kubuntu > ubuntu
<Azzco> lufthanza_: you might want to describe your problem?
<lufthanza_> for some reason, my /var/lib/dpkg/status file got corrupted, there is a hole in it with scrambled data.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lufthanza_, you dont know you need experiance until you ask :)
<lufthanza_> of course, this is messing up apt badly, so i deleted it and rolled status-old into it's place
<lufthanza_> was this the right course of action?
<Kamping_Kaiser> probably. how did you break the system?
<lufthanza_> Kamping_Kaiser: I don't know exactly what caused it to be corrupt, but sometimes my computer fails to shutdown properly and doesn't unmount it's fs properly, so I think that might have done it.
<Strangelet> what command could I use to convert a load of files in a directory from uppercase to lowercase?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Strangelet, try #bash
<Kamping_Kaiser> the bot there is quite helpful
<Strangelet> Kamping_Kaiser: Oh! Thank you!
<Kamping_Kaiser> np
<user1> what are the default ports for ktorrent?      port:       and udp tracker port:    ?
#kubuntu 2008-04-15
<user1>  is there a very reliable download manager with excellent resume support?
<maduser> apt
<julie> hi
<julie> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<julie> where is source o matic
<Daisuke_Ido> user1, there's always downthemall
<Daisuke_Ido> download manager extension for firefox
<user1> downthemall is the ext for ff?
<Daisuke_Ido> um...  yeah.
<julie> !source-omatic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about source-omatic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<user1> how to run adept from command line?
<Kamping_Kaiser> user1, use apt-get or aptitude. adept is kde only
<julie> can I have a list of compelete source for ubuntu
<julie> please
<Daisuke_Ido> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<user1> Kamping_Kaiser i know. i have kde. how to run it?
<Daisuke_Ido> julie, and there you have your answer
<Daisuke_Ido> system > adept manager.  why run from the command line?
<Kamping_Kaiser> user1, tried `kdesu adept`?
<user1> user1@computer1:~$ kdesu adept
<user1> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Apr 15 06:20:38 2008
<julie> there is no application in K menu.. stupid ubotu, you think I would ask that question if I was using the latest version of kubuntu with that feature
<Azzco> I don't think that the bot has any inteligence, so of course it's stupid.. you wouldn't call your vacum cleaner smart would you? But what do you mean bu no applications in kmenu?
<Azzco> by*
<Kamping_Kaiser> user1, restart, or wait until that time is correct. your clock has been updated.
<user1> k
<julie> when is the release date for kubuntu 8.04?
<julie> we are already in 04
<Kamping_Kaiser> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Azzco> in 9 days
 * Kamping_Kaiser pokes ubotu 
<julie> where is a sources list for kubuntu please
<Azzco>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<julie> Azzco:  no the official source for kubuntu
<julie> not where it is on my drive
<Kamping_Kaiser> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<mart> hi , does anyone know any site that can help me use dual monitors?
<julie> what stage of dual monitor setup are you at?
<Azzco> mart, have you looked in system settings? If you're using a nvidia card you could try with nvidia-settings
<julie> which card do you have ati or nividia
<mart> nvidia
<uppp> gi all
<uppp> sorry
<uppp> hi all
<uppp> :)
<mart> well actually i tried admin mode but the setting does not change +(
<Azzco> mart, use nvidia-settings ;)
<Azzco> You can launch it with Alt+F2 nvidia-settings, then go the X Server Display Configuration
<mart> i dont have the driver for Kubuntu 7,1 atm...
<Azzco> Do you know how to install them?
<mart> yes
<mart> it just wont let me
<julie> mart: have you done any thing like this ? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dual-monitors-with-nvidia.html
<julie> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<mart> yes where you change the xorg.conf.. but
<Azzco> What's the matter with the install then? (Or you just want to use the open source nv driver?)
<mart> thats the problem i dont want to use the open source driver
<julie> has kubuntu or ubuntu setup automatic source changes during upgrades yet?
<Azzco> julie: yes but any additionally added sources are commented out
<julie> mart: have you read the how to on the binary drivers
<mart> yes yes =) but not that well xD
<Azzco> mart, where did the install fail for you?
<mart> basically everything lol
<Azzco> !nv
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<opusdeux> ubitu is a busy bot :)
<opusdeux> ubotu
<mart> maybe ill just try the beta version =)
<Azzco> opusdeux: At least it is not a human being on the other end that is copy/pasting ;)
<opusdeux> Azzco; or is it? :P
<mart> is there a way that i can install the  latest driver via the terminal?
<julie> mart: have you looked at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<Azzco> mart, did you even check the binary driver howto?
<Azzco> opusdeux: maybe it's mark? =o
<Azzco> OT though ;)
<mart> julie: done that with Ubuntu .. but actually running on a Kubuntu atm.
<opusdeux> Azzco: lol
<julie> mart:  that shouldn't make a diff , you must be dealing with xorg mainly not ubuntu
<mart> Azzco: yes i did , maybe im just too tired to fiddle with my Kde
<Azzco> mart, if you're just lazy you could check out envy ;)
<mart> julie: yes yes but .. if i use the nvidia settings it doesnt save the changes on xorg.conf file
<Azzco> mart, if you open it with kdesu/sudo you can
<mart> Azzco: not being lazy, i could install envy at all lol
<mart> Azzco: yes in gedit but not in nvidia settings... what if i wanted to change my setttings later on?
<Azzco> mart, nvidia-settings can write the changes to the xorg.conf if it has access to the file, you can later edit it with a text editor if you'd like
<mart> Azzco: hmm let me see if i can install Envy in Kubuntu
<julie> this is why pclinuxos is better, shame i can't install it on my computer at the mo
<uppp> julie there is a diference between ubuntu and kunbuntu?
<Vincent> kubuntu uses KDE while ubuntu uses gnome
<uppp> without graohical unverinment
<mart> can i ask one more question?
<mart> xD
<julie> I keep getting the message could not verify the integrety of the upgrader program this application will now exit.. any help
<julie> please
<ek> Anyone know what file(s) I need to edit in order to have the standard kdm start on TTY7 and a different remote X terminal start on TTY8 or TTY9?
<ek> There isn't an /etc/inittab or anything.
<phane> hello,can someone please tell me : is it possible to send files from yahoo messanger to a pidgin user ?
<trevor__> If the pidgin user is upgraded to 2.4.1
<trevor__> Up until that version, there is no real support for Yahoo File transfer after version 7...
<pagan0ne> can someone help me with a kppp issue, or point me in the right direction?
<neosaki> thats awesome...apparently Amarok made duplicates of all my music >.>
<dubby> ...
<opusdeux> quiet all the sudden
<pagan0ne> i created a new user account, and now kppp dials out, but hangs on "connecting to network"
<Admiral_Chicago> pagan0ne: what is the kppp issue?
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm
<Admiral_Chicago> i have no idea
<pagan0ne> Admiral_Chicago i think it may be a permission issue, but no idea on what file
<Admiral_Chicago> pagan0ne: your config file will be...
<Admiral_Chicago> i know it, sec
<pagan0ne> i also suspect it may be a group permission, however i think if the user didnt have group permission it wouldnt even dial
<Admiral_Chicago> pagan0ne: check your man pages of dpkg and apt, there is a command to list the files that it installs
<Admiral_Chicago> your config file will be in /etc
<Admiral_Chicago> for sure
<pagan0ne> Admiral_Chicago i know where the config file is, but not quite sure what could be wrong, it dials out fine as root
<pagan0ne> Admiral_Chicago is there any way i can get apt or dpkg to reconfigure all permissions for files pertaning to kppp?
<pagan0ne> (without having to redownload kppp?)
<Kamping_Kaiser> pagan0ne, what groups are you in? dialup?
<pagan0ne> Kamping_Kaiser id check but the computer just went down and its 500 miles away on a dial up connection, idk for sure
<pagan0ne> Kamping_Kaiser id check but the computer just went down and its 500 miles away on a dial up connection, idk for sure
<Kamping_Kaiser> pagan0ne, :(
<pagan0ne> Kamping_Kaiser sorry for the double post, ment to say, i would think if i wasnt in dial up kppp would just fail to pick up the modem...
<Kamping_Kaiser> pagan0ne, depends how it 'picks up' the modem
<pagan0ne> Kamping_Kaiser well it goes through all proper dialing, and hangs on connecting to network, do you think it would make it that far if i wasnt in the group?
<Kamping_Kaiser> pagan0ne, i havent ever used dialup on *ubuntu
<pagan0ne> Kamping_Kaiser your lucky you have broadband avalable... lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> pagan0ne, yes, yes i am :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> pagan0ne, where are you ?
<pagan0ne> i have it here, but where the box it, its in DE in the middle of a farm
<sponzor> when i install kubuntu will wifi and ethernet work?
<pagan0ne> fiber, dsl, and cable all run within 2 miles of the house, but not to it
<Kamping_Kaiser> sponzor, depends on chipset
<sponzor> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> pagan0ne, :( that sucks
<pagan0ne> spanther does it work on the livecd?
<pagan0ne> err wrong person
<pagan0ne> sponzor does it work on the livecd?
<franx> hi there.
<sponzor> yes
<sponzor> but wifi no
<sponzor> :P
<franx> sup sponzor
<franx> any apache buffs here?
<pagan0ne> sponzor then chances are that it will work just like it does on the livecd, and with some tinkering you may even be able to get wifi working
<Kamping_Kaiser> sponzor, what is the chipset?
<franx> i have 1 ip address, multiple hosts. i want to use a different ssl key for each host. i this still impossible?
<sponzor> on hardware that i have
<sponzor> ?
<franx> well ssl certificate rather
<Kamping_Kaiser> franx, context ...?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sponzor, yes, on the wireless
<pagan0ne> sponzor yea what wifi chipset are you using?
<franx> ok 1 ip address: 1.2.3.4, different virtual hosts: https://foo.com, https://foo1.com
<franx> i want to use two different ssl certificates
<Kamping_Kaiser> franx, so apache?
<franx> yes
<franx> i have read some old pages about the issue and it seemed to lean toward only 1 ssl cert per ip address
<sponzor> inter pro wireless 3945abg
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure, i think it could be abused into doing it. perhaps ask #apache
<franx> hehehe
<franx> abuse is good
<Kamping_Kaiser> sponzor, i think its supported by some of the non-free packages in kubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> dont quote me though :)
<sponzor> ok
<pagan0ne> im just curious, but how do you guys feel about the mint linux project?
<Kamping_Kaiser> personally not a lot, but then i hang out in gNewSense/Gobuntu/Debian land, so its not my cup of tea
<sponzor> what is with install... how to set up / swap etc...how many gb ? and ext3 do i use ore someting else?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sponzor, defaults is usually ok (unless your dual booting or something special is needed)
<sponzor> i m dual booting
<Kamping_Kaiser> although having /home on a seperate partition is quite popular
 * Kamping_Kaiser doesnt know the kubuntu installer well enough to help with that question
<pagan0ne> Kamping_Kaiser yes yes it is, however dont try to install 8.04 with a seprate /boot partition
<sponzor> do you have any link on howto separate partitions?
<Kamping_Kaiser> pagan0ne, why?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<pagan0ne> Kamping_Kaiser it fails to boot, it wont configure grub properly to load the kernel off /boot, it looks for it on /
<Kamping_Kaiser> sponzor, check the first link. should explain stuff
<Kamping_Kaiser> pagan0ne, what... an ugly bug.
<pagan0ne> Kamping_Kaiser no a ugly bug is sudo, kdesudo, kdesu, and gksudo not working at all
<sponzor> ok
<pagan0ne> Kamping_Kaiser also a bug in 8.04
<Kamping_Kaiser> pagan0ne, they can both be ugly ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats not a current bug is it?
<pagan0ne> Kamping_Kaiser both are current in 8.04 beta
<Kamping_Kaiser> pagan0ne, :|
<pagan0ne> Kamping_Kaiser yeah i was shocked
<pagan0ne> Kamping_Kaiser however with some shell hacking i manager to su in konsole and load gui apps using some DISPLAY hacking
<Kamping_Kaiser> pagan0ne, kubuntu isnt exactly overloaded with devs, which i guess doestn help
<pagan0ne> Kamping_Kaiser still havent figured out how to get grub to reconize its own /boot partition
<sponzor> do i need /boot?
<sponzor> :D
<pagan0ne> sponzor no, no you dont
<Kamping_Kaiser> sponzor, no, by the look of it
<Kamping_Kaiser> which has to be the first time i've ever said that :|
<sponzor> so the grub will install it self?
<pagan0ne> sponzor well you need /boot just not on its own partition
<sponzor> i yust need to be shure that i can stell go to windows
<pagan0ne> sponzor i just like my /boot on its own partition for those times when i really fsck up, so i can be sure i havent killed my bootloader
<sponzor> ok that is to leet for me
<sponzor> )
<sponzor> :)
<Dr_willis> You have to be really good.. to mess up that bad!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> you have to be - *dramatic chord* pagan0ne !
<pagan0ne> Dr_willis or just be messing with Vista's ntfs and stuff on the same drive as linux
<pagan0ne> Dr_willis hehe i messed up my vista partition and then went to reformat it, and hit my / partition instead....
<Dr_willis> :)
<pagan0ne> luckly my /home was on a seprate drive
<Dr_willis> I did a similer thing once during isntall.. due to the ide disk getting named 'sda'  and what USED tobe  my sata disk was now sdb....
<Dr_willis> and i iddent notice that i had 2 sd## disks. :)
<pagan0ne> although all my pr0n was in /root/docs for safe keeping :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> Dr_willis, hehe. you should have been using UUID drives ;)
<Dr_willis> Kamping_Kaiser,  this was during the INSTALLER
 * Kamping_Kaiser hates UUID and scsi mode for IDE drives
<pagan0ne> lol
<Dr_willis> use all of sda.. yes... oops... :)
<sponzor> so i use 8gb for / will that be enought? :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> Dr_willis, :|
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeah... not pretty!
<Dr_willis> 'hmm where did i get 2 sd disks from? '
<Dr_willis>  :)
<pagan0ne> sponzor / will be where all your files and all of the os will be stored, linux will fit on 8gb but not alot of room left
 * Kamping_Kaiser feels ouch for you
<sponzor> so 15 then?
<pagan0ne> sponzor how big is the hard drive, and what are you gonna be using linux for?
<sponzor> kubuntu i will use it for destkop
<sponzor> and it is 60gb
<pagan0ne> and what will windows be used for? games?
<Kamping_Kaiser> 8 is plenty for a strait desktop
 * Kamping_Kaiser only has big drives to fit package mirrors
<sponzor> cisco vpn client
<sponzor> :P
<pagan0ne> sponzor figure 5-8 Gb for just the OS then whatever space you may need for your music and misc files
<sponzor> ok / is ext3 swap is swap and /home is vfat?
<pagan0ne> sponzor why are you making a seprate /home? jw?
<sponzor> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DiskSpace
<Kamping_Kaiser> vfat? ewwwwwww
<sponzor> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> just no.
<sponzor> ok
<pagan0ne> sponzor make the /home ext3
<Kamping_Kaiser> you'll have a world of pain with anything that uses permissions (which is anything unix)
<pagan0ne> preferably
 * corporeal coughreisercough
<NickPresta> pagan0ne, in the event that you need to reinstall your system or something similar, you don't need to touch your home folder, where all your docs/music/etc are stored. You can also increase the size if you need to easily
<sponzor> ok can windows read ext3?
 * Kamping_Kaiser shuts corporeal in the boot of the car and pushes it off a cliff
<NickPresta> sponzor, not natively. There are applications which allows windows to read ext2/3
<pagan0ne> NickPresta i know the reasons i would, i was wondering his
<sponzor> sux
<pagan0ne> sponzor which version of windows?
<sponzor> xp
<pagan0ne> all but vista will work with 3rd party drivers
<NickPresta> sponzor, http://www.fs-driver.org/
<NickPresta> sponzor, of course, I take no responsibility for fs-driver and what it may do to your EXT3 filesystem.
<Dr_willis> that fs-driver thing works with vista also
<sponzore> vista sux :D
<pagan0ne> Dr_willis i refused to try it as i was just too scared what vista would wind up doing to my ext3 partition
<pagan0ne> heh, Vista ate my fat32 partition w/o even askinf
<pagan0ne> well, idk about you guys, but im gonna go drink some beer and play some rock band....
<pagan0ne> thanks for the help everyone
<NickPresta> pagan0ne, enjoy RB
<pagan0ne> NickPresta oh, i will, dont fear the reaper!
<Daisuke_Ido> mmkmay, the lack of amarok 1.4.9 is starting to get to me :\
<NickPresta> Daisuke_Ido, amazon cover problem?
<will00> has anyone had any success runnin kubuntu on a c3 processor?
<Daisuke_Ido> NickPresta, most certainly
<NickPresta> Daisuke_Ido, I feel your pain. :(
<Daisuke_Ido> tricking out my desktop right now...  got AWN working great...  though i need to find plugins for it
<NickPresta> I added about 100 new artists (with >= 100 new albums) and there is no way I'm going to get all covers manually
<Daisuke_Ido> got a script that will display the cover of the currently playing album.  but without covers... :\
<Daisuke_Ido> and i have a separator in there that i cannot get rid of :\
<NickPresta> heh. AFAIK, the fix is already complete and in 1.4.9.1, so it is just a matter of the repos being updated.
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<NickPresta> Hey, contrast83
<Daisuke_Ido> alright, got rid of the ugly separator
<contrast83> Could someone pastebin their /boot/grub/menu.lst for me? The "Install GRUB to the hard disk" step failed when I installed Kubuntu, so I need to add an entry for it to GRUB.
<Daisuke_Ido> grub-setup i believe
<contrast83> Daisuke_Ido: Was that to me?
<NickPresta> Daisuke_Ido, you could compile from source using check install to create a deb and then when 1.4.9.1 comes out in the repos, it should update your compiled version.
<Daisuke_Ido> wait...  that probably won't work if you can't get to it :\
<will00> anyone had success with the embedded via processors?
<contrast83> Well, I have GRUB working fine on my sidux install, but it just isn't picking up Kubuntu and adding it to the menu.lst.
<NickPresta> contrast83, running `update-grub` should get it.
<DreadKnight> contrast83: yes, right away
<contrast83> NickPresta: No joy, but thanks anyway.
<contrast83> DreadKnight: Thanks...
<DreadKnight> contrast83: here it is: http://pasteall.org/514
<DreadKnight> note that there are some variables for my native language
<DreadKnight> ro
<contrast83> DreadKnight: Not a problem, all I need is the kernel list... You're actually using all those kernels? o_O
<DreadKnight> contrast83: erm.. nope
<DreadKnight> contrast83: hmm, a lot of shit gathers up it seems
<contrast83> DreadKnight: You might want to remove them. They're one of the biggest consumers of HD space. ;-)
<DreadKnight> contrast83: sudo apt-get autoremove  got me rid of them a long time ago.. but i think they are only listed in the menu file
<contrast83> DreadKnight: Well back when I was using Kubuntu a lot, I used Synaptic for getting rid of them. Gnome's package management apps pwn KDE's. :-\
<DreadKnight> contrast83: hopefully there will be a great rewrite for adep (port actually to kde4)
<DreadKnight> adept*
<contrast83> Hopefully... I doubt they'd do something as dramatic as completely change the layout to match Synaptic's though.
<DreadKnight> synaptic is more confusing then adept imo :-)
<contrast83> Wow. You're the first person I've heard say that. :-)
 * contrast83 toasts to the beauty of choice in Linux
<DreadKnight> adept could be way better ... hmm..
<DreadKnight> lol
<contrast83> Well, I'm off to see if this worked. Thanks again... Peace.
<dennister> hey channel...having a problem reformatting some old floppies here...I was getting suspicious about kfloppy and other floppy-related feedback from konsole, I was *always* being told there were formating erros when using kfloppy, and *always* being told of input/output errors when I tried the "dd if...of" comand in terminal
<Kamping_Kaiser> dennister, throw the discs out yet? you should
<dennister> Kamping_Kaiser: i threw out a lot...but i need one or two now
<Kamping_Kaiser> dennister, unless you can replace the drive (which could be shot), its likely the discs
<dennister> anyway, so I rebooted into my winblows drive did a comaprison: yes, many of the diskettes were unformatable, so i threw them out, but some were fine
<dennister> now, those same "fine", newly formatted disks are still giving me the same kfloppy and konsole errors
<dennister> somehow i *gulp* trust winblows' results more than gutsy's...perhaps i have a problem with my floppy drive configurations here in kubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'd guess the drive is sus. but i do note that formatting a floppy wont magically heal it
<dennister> Kamping_Kaiser: of course not, but formatting it will often tell me if there's a problem with its integrity
<shardz> Where can I find the dialog/settings/whatever to change my screen settings (x.org, basically) in 8.04 beta? Should I just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand?
<dennister> i need to save some bios files here, in preparation for fiddling around with bios' acpi settings so I can bloody well get kubuntu into this P4 machine
<NickPresta> shardz, #ubuntu+1 for Hardy support
<shardz> Well, it's the kubuntu kde4 remix, but okay.
<NickPresta> shardz, you can also ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<dennister> alternate install CD is constantly giving me probs...first NHI watchdog errors, then hangs at formatting drive for root...other problems I had earlier with alternateinstallcd are known bugs: refuses to install linux-kernal
<VisciousPotato> if further support is required please go to the support forum  @ #support
<dennister> i suspect its the acpi that's at the root of it all, so i want to disable it in the bios
<dennister> (after savign it first) with the flash utility
<Roey> VisciousPotato:  god, I love your nick :)
<Roey> how creative :)
<dennister> ahhhhh genii :) :) :)
<dennister> lol...in and out
<dennister> gene: :-)
<dennister> oops
<VisciousPotato> I am also known as Roby718, Roey
<dennister> genii: :)
<genii> dennister: Hi
 * genii hands out a round of coffees
<VisciousPotato> I ripped the potato idea off some jerky mod
<VisciousPotato> if further support is required please go to the support forum  @ #support
<dennister> genii: i'm having problems with acpi preventing another installation onto a P4 machine
<dennister> genii: I was also thinking about you earlier today...need to sell some gold in those spare CPU's and shot mobos
<dennister> do u remember that recycler who'd buy them?
<genii> dennister: So you're finding acpi=off or noacpi neccesary for it to boot kernel properly, or so?
<Roey> VisciousPotato:  ahhhhh! :)
<Roey> hey Robby :)
<dennister> genii: it boots, but then hangs/freezes...won't finish (or refuses to install the kernel)
<VisciousPotato> Please refer to #support
<genii> dennister: Well, the recycler we were going to before was paying $5 old hds, cases and mb I don't know
<dennister> i just remember ken saying his eyes lit up cause of the precious metals, and those metals are in the cpu's and mobos...not so much the hdd
<genii> dennister: Tried the alternate cd?
<dennister> genii: that's what I've been focusing on all day...most of the probs i complain of are with the alternate cd
<genii> dennister: I'll get the info where and who from Ken re: recycling, prices etc (he always dealt with them since driving, etc)
<juani> hi
<juani> i installed hardy beta
<juani> and i konsole doesn't have autocompletion
<dennister> first, at bootup, get the NHI watchdog error message...it continues to boot...goes along fine until *after the partitioning stage and I've done tons of work...freezes at 33% of formatting root's partition with ext3
<genii> dennister: On the alternate cd if it does something like hang, you can find usually some info on why by looking at console 4 (alt-f4) where stdout is going, error msgs etc etc
<juani> i installed bash-completion
<juani> but this doesn't solve the problem
<dennister> k...alt-f4...will remember that
<genii> dennister: Maybe try ext2 since you can convert it after easily
<dennister> i just want to get rid of acpi...not have it installed at all...i know how to disable it for the livecd session, but how to make sure it doesn't get installed during the system installation?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. apci is a kernel featre i thought. you disable it with the various boot options.
<Dr_willis> You could set the defaults in the menu.lst file.
<dennister> i'd really like to disable it in the bios, but...i should figure out how to make sure it doesn't get installed in my future kubuntu installs
<dennister> Dr_willis: that's fine once you have it installed and a /boot section, but i'm not there yet...still trying to install and acpi is buggering me up...just won't let it happen
<genii> dennister: on alternate I forget. On regular F6 then edit end of kernel line to add whatever options. After install before reboot you can just mount the / (or /boot if you have separate for that) under /mnt and then edit the /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst there to add whatever boot options the new kernel should use.
<GS3User> hi
<genii> dennister: Disable any acpi in bios and kernel options should not be needed
<GS3User> i was recently juggling around with opendns, and now i cannot samba between my boxes, even though both of them can connect to the 'net still. Any ideas?
<dennister> genii: yes, on regular live i use the same method...F6...noapic...but i need to know how to do this with alternatecd, and make sure it doesn't get installed in the hdd installation
<dennister> disabling acpi in bios is what i was intending to do...but i want to save bios first with aflaash utility...but kfloppy is buggering me up without the ability to use *any* of my floppy disks...always give me errors...came into the channel to do
<free1> how can I save the contents of the crash dump file?
<dennister> some troubleshooting of the floppy functions in this working pc...i actually trust *gulp* winblows's results re floppies better than kubuntu's at this point
<dennister> .I was getting suspicious about kfloppy and other floppy-related feedback from konsole, I was *always* being told there were formating erros when using kfloppy, and *always* being told of input/output errors when I tried the "dd if...of" comand in terminal
<dennister> so I rebooted into my winblows drive did a comaprison: yes, many of the diskettes were unformatable, so i threw them out, but some were fine
<terettes15> whats a program that can convert music files into mp3's
<dennister>  now, those same "fine", newly formatted disks are still giving me the same kfloppy and konsole errors
<corporeal> terettes15: mencoder, lame, etc.
<dennister> genii: Dr_willis: do u both see the depth of my problems now? lol
<terettes15> thank you
<genii> dennister: After googling around, F6 in alternate seems same method to manually insert kernel options
<dennister> and those inserted options will hold true not only for the temporary-wtih-cd installation, but also after the reboot?
<dennister> thos inserted options will be carried forward into the installed kernel?
<dennister> (if the kernel actually installs this time)
<genii> dennister: No, for that you need to use the method I just earlier described, of editing the to-be /boot/grub/menu.lst and manually inserting it before rebooting when install completes.
<genii> dennister: The F6 is to insert the option into the kernel the installer uses for it's own
<julie> how do I find out howmany hdds there are and how do I mount them form the command line
<genii> julie: sudo disk -l                should list them all, mounted or otherwise. For the manpage of how to use the mount command from console,: man mount
<dennister> genii: ok...am an old hand at editing grub by now :)
<dennister> bbs
 * Jucato inserts and 'f' in genii's instructions
<Jucato> julie: "sudo fdisk -l"
<Jucato> (small letter L)
<genii> Jucato: Nice catch :)
<Jucato> you're lucky I just had my first dose of sugar rush today :P
<genii> Jucato: Had a 14 hour workday, massive flood there. So somewhat tired :)
<Jucato> understandable
<julie> is there a program gui out there that allows me to esily mount
<adz21c> julie: kde3 has a devices applet, so any known devices it can mount with a couple of clicks
<adz21c> julie: eg cds and usb keys etc
<Dr_willis> work time for me. bye all
<free1> leave the good doctor be
<free1> in the mean time what's really good with saving a crash dump file
<free1> ?
<GS3User> julie: try the system settings
<genii> free1: I believe lcrash and perhaps dumputils may be what you are looking for
<free1> genii: I will look into that.  I thank you very much.
<genii> free1: np
<spanther2> genii may i ask what is your work? :)
<Jucato> handing out coffee to #kubuntu helpers
 * Jucato runs and hides
<genii> spanther2: I have a few jobs :) The one currently causing grief is caretaker/elevator operator/property manager of an old office bldg with about 30 offices.
<spanther2> ah okay so you're administrator? :)
<spanther2> oh lol wait
<genii> spanther2: My other jobs: 2 in same bldg mentioned: 1 vounteer/sometimes paid admin of a community-based ISP, 2 Net admin of a closed network linux file/web/groupware servers mixed win/mac clients            My last job is another place where I supervise an adults art dropin centre and also administer to the network there
<genii> But I grow ot ;)
<spanther> you have a cool job then :x
<genii> spanther: Yes, mostly it rocks but when it sucks it realy really sucks
<dennister> genii: with alternate, i tried f6+install acpi=off; hung again at 33% of partitioning root with ext3...went out to have a cig...still hung
<genii> dennister: do the alt-f4 then and see what error msgs it may be spewing out (if any). You can switch back with alt-f1   or gain busybox prompt by alt-f2 or alt-f3
<dennister> oh shoot...forgot that one
<spanther> uh i've seen super mario on linux once do you know where i can get this game from? :)
<genii> spanther: You might be thinking of a sort-of mario clone called smc. But it may also be something run under MAME, or even actual Mario Bros running under psemu (or similar)
<spanther> http://www.holarse-linuxgaming.de/h2006/space/Super+Mario+Clone+FX/960-5.jpg  here :)
<genii> spanther: Thats smc, the first one I mentioned above. It's in the repos
<genii> !info smc
<ubotu> smc (source: smc): a Jump and Run game like Super Mario World written in C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.6-2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 523 kB, installed size 1404 kB
<spanther> okay may you say me the package name? :)
<genii> eg
<spanther> just smc?
<genii> spanther: Yes
<genii> spanther: As indicated above you need universe repository enabled in Adept (or whatever package manager you like)
<spanther> i have hehe
<spanther> well i work with apt-get :)
<sparr_> I have two repos.  One with high default priority, the other with higher priority for one package.  That package has dependencies only met in the second repo.  How can I get the dependencies from the second repo instead of an error that the versions in the first repo are not new enough?
<dennister> genii: ok.../var/log/syslog tells me acpi was found, seems ok...was a fd error, but nothing's in it, so i think that's ok...
<dennister> real problem seems to be with the hdd...was an errno 16 right at the end before the hang, then errno2
<spanther> genii, i've installed smc but i cant find smc in "games" menu :(
<genii> spanther: I don't play it so don't know where it may be started from
<genii> 1 minute to google ::::)
<genii> bleh typos
<spanther> lolol multiple eyes like a spider xD
<dennister> dwidmann: was going to talk to u some more 'bout the terminal client project...u gonna hang around a bit?
<dennister> still need some advice on that front as part of my research project
<spanther> genii, aaaw this boy out of SMC looks much cuter than super mario itself ^.^ more anime like i love this game i think :D
<genii> spanther: You got it to run then?
<spanther> genii, yes terminal and then smc as command :)
<genii> spanther: Ah, good
<spanther> it has such a cute world and character design ^^
<dennister> genii: since the problem seems to be with the drive itself...i'm gonna try some stuff with it to see if I can rescue it, or whether it needs to be chucked
<genii> dennister: Sounds like a plan
<dennister> bbl
<dwidmann> Hmm, a couple of my VTs have gone unresponsive (just sitting there with a blinking underscore in the upper left), how can I get them back to a login prompt?
<dwidmann> (They didn't succesffuly get back to that after I told them to exit a little bit ago)
<spanther> thank you for this game genii :)
<genii> spanther: Well I didn't write it :)
<Jucato> heh
<spanther> but you showed it to me ^^
<GS3User> i was recently juggling around with opendns, and now i cannot samba between my boxes, even though both of them can connect to the 'net still. Any ideas?
<dthacker> GS3User: can box A ping box B by name?
<GS3User> dthacker: no
<GS3User> dthacker: nor by LAN ip
<dwidmann> GS3User: can too
<dwidmann> GS3User: that or my LAN just feels like defying you :P
<dthacker> GS3User: what kind of common device do these boxes connect to?
<dthacker> (router, switch, etc?)
<GS3User> dthacker: linksys router
<julie> hi is there anything better then automatix
<julie> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<dwidmann> Hmm, and "ping www.google.com" worked too
 * dthacker ponders the connection between dwidmann and GS3User
<GS3User> dwidmann: yes, pinging google still works on both boxes :P
<julie> is there anything similar to automatix/
<dwidmann> julie: why not just use adept?
<dthacker> julie: what are you trying to accomplish
<julie> julie: something similar to pxlinuxos
<dthacker> GS3User: what is the address of box a,  and the address of the router?
<Jucato> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<dthacker> julie: could you be more specific?  what are you missing?
<GS3User> dthacker: one box is 192.138.0.100, the other is 192.168.0.20, what exactly do you mean by the address of the router? my IP to the internet, or the default gateway?
<julie> ubuntu that comes with java falsh ff wine adobe preinstalled
<genii> Windows doesn't come with those things preinstalled, why should ubuntu?
<dthacker> GS3: I'm looking for the internal (gateway) address
<dthacker> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<julie> ubotu: why do pclinuxos do it  ?
<dthacker> GS3user: I just got a phone call and have to leave.  Both of your boxes must be able to ping the router by ip address before you worry about DNS troubles, so get that going first.
<dthacker> bbl....
<Jucato> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<GS3User> dthacker: k, thanks
<Jucato> julie: read the first and 3rd links ^^^^^
<Jucato> (because pclinuxos is practically a windows clone...
<julie> read it before no good
<dwidmann> !bot | julie
<genii> julie: The simple answer is because these things (flash, java, adobe reader, etc) are owned by the companies which made them and so not open source applications. They must be installed conciously by the user so that the disclaimers must be acknowledged and so on.
<damien_> Hi, I need help
<dwidmann> damien_: oh, hi again
<damien_> Hi >_>
<julie> genii: and why isn't this the case with pclinuxos
<damien_> Whenever I restart my computer, it says GRUB Loading, then it says GRUB Error 17
<damien_> And I reinstall kubuntu
<Jucato> julie: to make it very short: The stuff you want to be installed by default (probably except for Java) have legal and/or moral/ethical  grounds not to be shipped by default. Ubuntu doesn't aim to be just another Linux distro that unconscientiously ships these. They have a commitment to adhere and promote Free Software as well as Open Standards and Formats
<damien_> It worked last time, but now I can only get into this mode, which is sort of like Windows Recovery mode
<damien_> Like, everything is big
<genii> julie: Perhaps ask them in their channel :) Ask about ubuntu here
<dwidmann> damien_: grub error 17 isn't any fun at all, I forget which one that is though ... grub has quite a few errors it can throw at you (the 17 kind of tips you off on that though)
<damien_> Any idea on how to fix it? :/
<dwidmann> damien_: can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<damien_> Sure
<damien_> Everything is so big right now it sucks
<damien_> Last time it did this, I was able to go into regular kubuntu
<dwidmann> damien_: type exit, then type "startx" to get to a gui :)
<Jucato> julie: for the simple fact that Ubuntu is not PCLinuxOS and PCLinuxOS is not Ubuntu. Ubuntu is on the same boat as Debian and Fedora in their stance on proprietary formats and codecs
<dwidmann> damien_: well, probably have to login before typing startx
<damien_> I'm in a GUI, but it's really big and weird
<julie> everything in the world comes down to just because we said so
<dwidmann> damien_: bad res, probably
<damien_> It is
<damien_> It's like 800x600
<genii> julie: We can tell you here the reasons things happen in Ubuntu and Kubuntu. If you want to know why things hapen the way they do in pclinuxos, you need to ask them, we don't have those answers here for you.
<damien_> dwidmann: Here's that pastebin: http://pastebin.org/29869
<dwidmann> I'm gui-less until I can get these packages installed again (reinstalled with command-line only last night, taking me some time to get rolling again)
<Jucato> genii: you're talking to air
<genii> Jucato: I just saw
<Daisuke_Ido> when i was your age, 800x600 was unheard of!  we had 320x200, and we LIKED it.
<dwidmann> jucato, genii: There are probably medifications available for that
<genii> hehe
<Jucato> genii: both literally and figuratively (the message is just "passing through" julie...)
<damien_> Ugh this sucks
<damien_> Fix it quickly :P
<Daisuke_Ido> hold on there pardner, linux is the DIY OS, not the GSETDIFY OS!
<dwidmann> damien_: am looking now
<genii> Daisuke_Ido: When I was your age, colour was unheard of! We had green monochrome TTL displays with 40 characters across and we LOVED it!
<damien_> Alright
<dwidmann> Is there any way I can get irssi to ignore join/nick events?
<damien_> Are you talking to me? O_o
<Daisuke_Ido> genii, my first computer was a CoCo, so... i'm still a whippersnapper
<genii> damien_: Not directly :)
<damien_> Can't even change the resolution :/
<damien_> Oh ok
<damien_> I don't understand why I couldn't enter regular kubuntu like I could last time this happened
<damien_> :/
<dwidmann> damien_: that link isn't liking me for some reason
<dwidmann> damien_: I go there but I'm not seeing any text :\
<damien_> Hm hold on
<damien_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<damien_> dwidmann: try this one
<damien_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63244/
<dwidmann> damien_: (I'm kind of stuck using elinks until I get a gui back up, which should be shortly, I think it's installing the packages now)
<damien_> Ah
<dwidmann> damien_: okay this is better, one sec
<damien_> Ok
<damien_> I wouldn't have restarted if my internet wasn't going slow :/ God damn restarting.
<damien_> I think I've found a fix for it
<damien_> http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/SuperGrubDiskPage.html#17
<dwidmann> damien_: that was really strange, I don't see a difference between the recovery lines and the regular line besides the quiet line, and it's ro quiet splash instead of ro single, try pressing 'e' for edit at the grub menu for the regular option, drop down the "quiet line" and press 'd' to delete it, go to the kernel line and press 'e' to edit, at the end remove "splash" and "quiet", press enter, press 'b' to boot and see if it will work norm
<Potato>  #²
<damien_> What do you mean the grub menu?
<damien_> Where it tells me I have an error, or where I choose my OS
<joeyadams> Where you choose your OS
<dwidmann> damien_: the boot menu that it shows when you start up, it lets you pick between ubuntu, ubuntu (recovery), and other things if present
<damien_> Okay
<Roy_Muzz> Hi, my ubuntu machine has the following strange open port "5001/tcp open  commplex-link". Does anyone knwo how to track down the application that is opening this port?
<damien_> Need to write this all down :P
<dwidmann> damien_: this is a one shot deal, we can make it perm if it works
<dwidmann> damien_: that way you wouldn't have to do it all the time (that can be very tedious, trust me, I know ... sometimes I get too lazy to fix things and end up doing them all the time until I finally get sick of it)
<damien_> Okay
<damien_> Are the lines labeled?
<damien_> Like you say kernel line, does it actually say kernel or something?
<genii> Roy_Muzz: Something called slingbox uses 5001
<damien_> dwidmann: are the lines labeled?
<dwidmann> damien: no, I was just going by what they started with
<dwidmann> damien: brb, I've got X up and running and I'm going to switch over from irssi to Konversation
<dwidmann> wheeeee, gui-ness
<dwidmann> ughhhhhhh, my touchpad is soooooo slow right now
<Knoll> #²
<neville_> How can I find out what is using my sound hardware?
<dthacker> Roy_Muzz: netstat -anp | grep 5001
<damien_> dwidmann: Are you still here?
<dwidmann> damien_: you betcha
<damien_> dwidmann: Okay, uh, I deleted the quiet line, but I couldn't figure out how to delete splash and quiet on the other
<damien_> dwidmann: So it didn't do anything :/
<dwidmann> neville_: probably something like fuser /dev/dsp, I can't remember exactly though
<dwidmann> damien_: you press 'e' to edit the line that starts with "kernel" , hold the right arrow key until you're over to splash and quiet, and just backspace over them
<damien_> Oh okay
<damien_> Time to try it again
<dwidmann> damien_: kay
<dthacker> neville_: fuser /dev/lsp
<dthacker> oops
<neville_> "Cannot stat /dev/lsp: No such file or directory"
<dthacker> neville_: sorry, make that sudo fuser /dev/(your sound device)
<neville_> no output at all, not even errors
<damien__> dwidmann: Hm
<damien__> dwidmann: It still booted into recovery mode
<dwidmann> damien__: I doubt that.
<damien__> dwidmann: It did :|
<dwidmann> damien__: rshouldn't have, should have given you a rather ugly startup though
<damien__> It did
<damien__> But everything is still large
<RobotGuy> Is there a good communications app for KDE?
<damien__> And everything is gone :|
<RobotGuy> As in serial communications.
<dwidmann> damien__: did it give you a "root" prompt or a regular one? (that's the main difference between recovery and regular)
<steve__> what is the php executable directory for kubuntu? for ktorrent web administration
<damien__> dwidmann: I have no idea
<damien__> dwidmann: After I finished editing I pressed b, and it booted me into this
<dwidmann> damien__: it's starting to sound like your X config is probably messed up if you're getting a 800x600 or less resolution.
<steve__> its not working with every thing ive tried that has php in the name
<dwidmann> damien__: did you have to do anything "extra" to get into a gui?
<damien__> great :|
<damien__> Nope
<dwidmann> damien__: then it definitely wasn't recovery mode, in which you usually have to at least type "startx" to get into a gui. But you didn't get grub error 17, so we should probably make that change permanent right?
<damien__> Yeah
<dwidmann> damien__: kdesudo /boot/grub/menu.lst
<damien__> But I'd like to get my old files and resolution back :|
<dwidmann> damien__: (you can do that from run command (ie; k -> run command or alt+f2)
<genii> robotgeek: Like using a modem or like being a terminal emulator?
<damien__> sudo: /boot/grub/menu.lst: command not found
<dthacker> neville_: what did you use for your sound device?
<dwidmann> ah crud
<dwidmann> damien__: meant kdesudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<neville_>  /dev/dsp
<dwidmann> damien: (I do that all the time)
<damien__> :P
<dennister> genii: still having probs with alternate, this time with a hdd that I know has 0 probs 'cuz I had isntalled ubuntu-server on it b4 without a hitch...this time it froze at 77% of installing base packages, and altf4 told me there was a problem with the locale
<damien__> dwidmann: okay, kate opened. Now what?
<genii> dennister: On first install use default en_US locale. After install switch to en_CA
<dwidmann> damien__: go down towards the bottom of the file, you'll notice a group of "paragraph sized"-ish areas with stuff similar to what you edited in the grub menu to boot
<dennister> k, will do
<damien__> dwidmann: okay, found it
<dwidmann> damien__: come to think of it, we can do one better, just a sec
<damien__> ok
<dennister> dwidmann: want to talk to you about terminal client project in #off-topic in a little while...ur helping others now and i want to try another stab at this problematic installation
<dennister> bbs
<dwidmann> damien__: use ctrl+f to find "defoptions", it should have a "quiet splash" after the =. remove them, and save the file.
<dthacker> neville_: what error message are you getting?
<dthacker> my google foo is failing me....
<damien__> dwidmann: okay, done
<neville_> No error message, it just goes straight back to prompt
<dwidmann> damien__: now pull up Konsole, and type "sudo update-grub"
<dthacker> neville_: what are you trying to run?
<neville_> sudo fuser /dev/dsp
<neville_> brb
<dthacker> neville_: ok
<damien__> Okay, it updated
<dwidmann> damien__: after that, pull up the menu.lst file in kate again and look near the bottom at your default boot option, and check that "quiet" and "splash" were removed from the kernel line
<genii> Battery dying, need sleep. Tomorrow and tomorrow and tomorrow
<damien__> dwidmann: yep they were
<dwidmann> Since when do coffe-holics sleep? Silly genii :P
<dwidmann> damien__: that should be perm then, now on to problem #2
<dwidmann> damien__: do you know what graphics card you have?
<dthacker> bye genii
<damien__> It's an onboard one
<damien__> GeForce 6600 I think
<neville_> Ok, nevermind, when vmware was closed, it was still lingering around, causing havoc
<neville_> killing it freed up sound
<dwidmann> damien__: okay, lets try something, pull up konsole, and type this -------- sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new && sudo nvidia-xconfig
<damien__> Also, my grub menu had 4 options before this, now it only has 3
<dwidmann> damien__: what was the fourth option?
<dthacker> neville_: ok.  I still don't have a good answer for you.  I tried those commands I got from googling while amarok was plaiying and I got no output at all.
<damien__> The one I always used
<damien__> It said Kubunut, instead of Ubuntu like the ones that are there now
<damien__> kubuntu*
<chris123> greets
<damien__> It finished getting those files.
<dthacker> kubunut, what a great name for a distro, or a coffee
<damien__> lol
<dwidmann> dthacker: I'd try it :D
<chris123> anyone here familar with bluetooth and GPS setup
<neville_> It's okay dthacker =]
<damien__> dthacker: does this text show up as red on your screen? >_>
<neville_> thanks for trying regardless
<dthacker> damien__: no, it's just highlighted because you used my name
<damien__> dthacker: oh okay
<chris123> any notes anywhere that I can read up on that are not outdated?
<dthacker> chris123: forum?
<dthacker> !GPS
<ubotu> Street mapping and GPS navigation software available for Ubuntu includes !GpsDrive (GTK, raster maps, free), !Roadnav (GTK, free vector maps from Tiger and OSM, free), !GoogleEarth (Qt, proprietary vector maps, proprietary)
<dthacker> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<dwidmann> !tab | damien
<ubotu> damien: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<chris123> yup read those sometime it connects, other time kbluetooth stuff seems to get in the way and bind the socket rfcomm0
<damien__> dwidmann: so do you know what's wrong yet?
<chris123> trying to figure out how to make this connetion reliable for gpsd useage
<chris123> thanks will go through the instruction one more time..:)
<chris123> ciao
<dthacker> chris123: if you've seen those, then I'd ask in the forums, ask on launchpad, or if you think you've got a bug, filee
<dwidmann> damien, look up several messages, I think what I said that you missed might be useful to you
<dthacker> that on launchpad
<damien__> dwidmann: the !tab thing?
<dwidmann> damien__: further up
<damien__> dwidmann: yeah I did that, it got those drivers
<dwidmann> damien__: after a reboot you should have both working  boot and a usable X res then.
<damien__> Will I have my files back? If not I'm going to need help installing pidgin again :|
<dwidmann> damien__: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<damien__> oh ok
<damien__> alright rebooting
<corporeal> mmmmm pidgin
<corporeal> or you could be smart and install Ubuntu first, then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop over it
<corporeal> :-p
<corporeal> thats what i do
<dthacker> ewwww, icky gnome
<Jucato> huh what? smarter to install Ubuntu first and then kubuntu-desktop just to get pidgin?
 * dthacker needs to go do some work. bye for now......
<damien_> dwidmann: thanks it worked! Is there no way to get my files back though?
<dwidmann> damien_: what files were you missing?
<damien_> All of my music files, my pidgin, firefox, a few other apps I downloaded
<dwidmann> damien_: when and how did they go about disappearing?
<damien_> Just after the grub error
<dwidmann> damien_: pastebin your /etc/mtab
<dwidmann> damien_: I wonder if your /home partition, if seperate, isn't mouting ....
<dwidmann> *mounting
<damien_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<damien_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63248/
<dwidmann> damien_: hmm, if you do have a seperate /home, it's not mounting, when you were installing did you set it up to use a seperate /home?
<damien_> No, I set it up to use all of the HDD
<dennister> man o man...i have done sooooo many installations by now, and never have I seen so many problems :-(
<damien_> You shoulda been here yesterday
<dwidmann> damien_: seperate home is usually better, but if you had the root partition take up the whole hdd, I don't know where the files are
<damien_> It took 2 hours to help me set up another HDD
<damien_> Oh okay
<damien_> I'll just redownload the music etc
<dwidmann> damien_: on second though, check /lost+found
<damien_> To get firefox, I would do sudo apt-get install firefox?
<dwidmann> damien_: sure
<damien_> "Could not enter folder /lost+found
<dwidmann> damien_: you could also use adept (k-menu -> system -> adept manager)
<dwidmann> damien_: you'll need to use sudo, so might as well "sudo -s" first
<damien_> I'd prefer command line, I need to get used to it
<damien_> Oh
<dennister> tried using the us locale, there were still probs, but it continued; immediately after that I had the same old issue about no kernel being available, but I could continue without one (only for experts but I've compiled many kernels in gentoo), and that option sends me in an endless loop...n it couldn't find
<dennister> lord, oh lord.....
<damien_> Hm
<damien_> I did sudo -s and I still cant access that folder
<dennister> dwidmann is being very helpful today
<dwidmann> damien_: permission died, or does not exist?
<damien_> Could not enter
<damien_> That's it
<dwidmann> dennister: I try ...
<dwidmann> damien_: hmmmmm
<dennister> yes, i know :) am waiting for when ur not helpiing someone...in between my many attempts to get this bugger installed
<dennister> bbs
<dwidmann> damien_: does it say "root@hostname#" at the beginning of the line?
<damien_> Yes
<dwidmann> dennister: that problem sounded really, really whack to me, it couldn't find a kernel?
<dwidmann> damien_: hmm, I know that directory is kept "under lock and key" so to speak, I don't see why root wouldn't be able to enter it though, try typing "ls -l /lost+found"
<damien_> total 0
<dwidmann> damien_: well that rules that out
<damien_> I knew I should've copied my music to my 150gb :|
<dwidmann> damien_: and that's why I always have at least 3 backups if not 4 of all of my stuff ...
<damien_> Wow O_o
<damien_> Adept installer takes so long to update packages
<garcmarc> Hi just a quick question someone here try to run zimbra server over kubuntu 7 ?
<dwidmann> damien_: well, more like two really, but still, that's a min
<damien_> Heh
<dwidmann> damien_: three-four during upgrades and other situations where data could be at risk
<damien_> Wow that's a lot O_O
<dwidmann> damien_: I've had a few partitioning travesties before that I would really like to avoid having happen again.
<damien_> Heh
<dwidmann> damien_: that and the time my one raid corrupted, that was entertaining
<damien_> :/
<damien_> I'm going to buy a 500gb external HDD just for backups :|
<damien_> My internet is going so slow :|
<dennister> well, it's installing again.......we'll see...(this time I gave up on alternate, went with regular)
<dwidmann> damien_: might be cheaper to buy a 500gb internal, and an enclosure for it, and make it external yourself
<damien_> Maybe
<damien_> But theres a shop near me selling a 500gb for $75
<dwidmann> dennister: did you try checking the disks for errors? disks with errors can make the thing get really crazy
<dennister> damien_: he's right...the markup is huge, for very little expertise
<dwidmann> damien_: wow, not bad
<damien_> Yeah I know
<damien_> This is totally off topic, but does anyone have a demonoid invite?
<dennister> dwidmann: yes i did...i blamed the cd's first...took a brand new cdrw, burned it and checked integrity...that was the alternate I'd been trying with all day
<jords> damien_: I have a demonoid account... want one?
<damien_> Yeah
<jords> ok I'll private message one give me a moment :D
<damien_> My email is stultusapparatus@gmail.com
<damien_> Or that
<dennister> demonoid is barring canadians :(
<jords> still?
<damien_> :/
<jords> they are'nt in canada anymore
<jords> so what's the point
<dennister> don't know about "still" haven't checked lately...
<damien_> Ever since demonoid re opened my sister has filled two of her 350(maybe 400?)gb HDDs with anime and other stuff
<damien_> But some she got from before that
<damien_> But her torrenting is killing my torrenting
<hydrogen> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<hydrogen> get on it
<hydrogen> or get out
<hydrogen> thank you!
<dennister> dwidmann: can we chat about terminal clients and other distros in #off-topic?
 * dwidmann would avoid using his email address in irc if he were damien, these channels are logged and google indexes these logs
<damien_> Great -_-
<dwidmann> dennister, sure, how about #kubuntu-offtopic?
<dennister> k
<jords> damien_: ouch. we have a 20gb a month limit here in NZ, and that's one of the bigger plans
<hydrogen> if you arn't using a spam filter it's pretty much your own fault :/
<damien_> jords: That scks
<damien_> I'm using gmails spam filter >_>
<dennister> <-----is waiting for dwidman in suggested channel
<damien_> jords: I can't private message you because I'm not registered :/
<jords> ah
<dwidmann> erm, #kubuntu-offtopic ----- no ? mark at the end, sorry, I hate the way it does that sometimes
<dwidmann> !register | damien_
<ubotu> damien_: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<damien_> So how do I register it?
<jords> read the link
<dwidmann> /msg nickserv help
<dwidmann> and read the link too, of course
<LaVitaBella> Hello can somebody help me please where can i find the IRC logs of kopete?
<xoqa> LaVitaBella: they should be in your home folder
<xoqa> in particular, ~/.kde/share/apps/konversation/logs
<merkeke> why wont it let me install firefox?
<stdin> I don't know, why not?
<merkeke> i dont know when i go to add remove prog everything is greyd out
<stdin> were you asked for your password?
<im-a-n00b> hey all, does kde4 work with compiz?
<stdin> im-a-n00b: you mean "does compiz work with kde4", and compiz will work with anything, it's a just a window manager
<stdin> it still has bugs though, so don't expect perfection
<im-a-n00b> stdin: ok.. phew.. fears are laid to rest.. when hardy comes out im going to try kde4. i was hoping compiz would work cause i find some of its features cool and effective (and like showing off at work amongst the winxp boxes)
<stdin> im-a-n00b: you know kde4's default window manager (kwin) has some cool effects of its own now too
<Jucato> and imho more useful effects too :)
<im-a-n00b> stdin: ive read about that.. they seem ok.. but from most things ive read.. im not sure they stak up against compiz... although i will be trying them too :)
<stdin> compiz has more effects, but I find what kwin provides is plenty for me
<Jucato> compiz has more effects but less stability/scalability and less KDE integration. think of Compiz as being built purely with special effects in mind
<Jucato> KWin, on the other hand, was built to be a proper and powerful window manager first, and the effects were just added on top of it later
<im-a-n00b> lol.. i just like the effect at work.. when they come up and say "thats vista??!!!" and i get to say "no, its linux, vista never looked this good
<Jucato> (not dissing Compiz though... it paved a lot in the way of compositing effects in *nix)
<Jucato> well vista doesn't have the cube either (because they don't have virtual desktops...)
<Jucato> the thing is, I don't think you can use Compiz without the effects. I mean, if you only had compiz and didn't have the hardware for it, it won't work. KWin adjusts to the resources available
<im-a-n00b> Jucato: orthe cylinder, or just about everything else lol
<Jucato> right :)
<Kestrel> I just installed Kubuntu, and the System settings is different from what I'm used to in KDE
<im-a-n00b> Jucato: i did install the kde4 alpha on a 700 mhz 128mb ram machine
<Kestrel> How to I make it so I double click on icons rather than single click
<Jucato> kwin has this nice (or annoying, take your pic) effect that switches windows with Alt+Tab like CoverFlow in iTunes/Mac OS X
<Jucato> Kestrel: System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Mouse
<im-a-n00b> Kestrel: are you thining of the kcontrol settings manager
<Kestrel> Jucato: thanks
<Kestrel> im-a-n00b: if that's what's normal used, then yes
<Jucato> Kestrel: just FYI, you can still use kcontrol in KDE 3. but might as well get used to System Settings, because KDE 4 doesn't have kcontrol anymore, only system settings (taken from Kubuntu)
<Jucato> (but very much improved)
<Kestrel> I wasn't attached, but I just didn't know where it was.
<Kestrel> I might as well ask this now, how do I enable the super key in this one
<Kestrel> I barely remember how to do that in kcontrol
<Jucato> what do you mean? Use the Win/Meta key to launch the K Menu?
<Kestrel> well that, but I remember when I installed compiz-fusion on Mandriva, I couldn't use the Metakey for anything until I changed something.
<Kestrel> It might not be the case, but I haven't even attempted compiz fusion yet
<Jucato> nah. Mandriva does that by default. it sets Win key *only* to launch the K Menu. iirc that prevents the Win key from being used in other combinations
<Jucato> it's only Mandriva that does that afaik. here, you can use the Meta key in combinations
<stdin> it'd be an X.Org setting if anything
<Jucato> of course.. any key must be an x.org setting :P
<Kestrel> I had the same problem in Fedora, so it's not only mandriva, but I'll hopefully not have the problem with this one :)
<Jucato> Kestrel: you can always check if your Win key is read by KDE as such by trying to change/make some shortcuts in System Settings -> Keyboard &  Mouse -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<Kestrel> It appears to work there then.
<Kestrel> Well I'd like to say I'll be back, but that problably is admitting a problem before it happens. :p
 * Jucato can't recall Fedora KDE doing something like that in F7
<Kestrel> Odd question before I go, do you know if mIRC and Nonamescript work under Wine?
<dimath> Hi there
<dwidmann> hiiii
<Dimath> Anybody tried ubuntu 8?
<dwidmann> Dimath: 8.04
<dwidmann> Dimath: lots of people are.
<Ketrel> I just installed Kubuntu, and I then started the upgrades, it errored when installing, and then recommended I upgrade my distribution. Apparantly it's been at 0% of upgrading me from 7.10 to 7.10
<Kr|ptiX> how to i unrar a password protected .rar file
<Kr|ptiX> do i*
<Jucato> Kr|ptiX: in the command line, "unrar x filename.rar" in the directory where the file is
<Ketrel> I'm reinstalling, but what should I do if it does it again?
<Kr|ptiX> jucato that did do nttn
<Jucato> hm...
<Kr|ptiX> didnt?*
<Kr|ptiX> wat does WARNING: You need to start extraction from a previous volume to unpack mean
<Jucato> Kr|ptiX: it means that the file was split into multiple .rar archives and that you are unrar'ing the wrong (not the first) archive
<needhelp> any daemon, scripts or tools which can automatically upload via ftp a folder's content whenever there is a changes in filesize?
<leo_rockw> hello everyone
<leo_rockw> this channel is so quiet compared to #ubuntu. we kde people are smarter and we don't need help :-P
<Ketrel> true
<Ketrel> but I'm just being polite until notices my question :p
<leo_rockw> Ketrel: do you have a question?
<neville_> Isn't it a given, though, that if you use Gnome, you clearly have problems? :P
<leo_rockw> neville_: haha, true
<Ketrel> I asked it before you got here, so I'll repeat :)
<Ketrel> I just installed Kubuntu, and I then started the upgrades, it errored when installing, and then recommended I upgrade my distribution. Apparantly it's been at 0% of upgrading me from 7.10 to 7.10
<Ketrel> I'm reinstalling, but what should I do if it does it again?
<needhelp> first of all, do you have an internet connection connected to that computer?
<Ketrel> me? I do, but it's reinstalling (55%)
<needhelp> because at the end of installation it will check for update and upgrades via internet
<leo_rockw> Ketrel: was your internet connection working from the live cd?
<Ketrel> it was working from both
<needhelp> if internet is not working, then it may have error
<leo_rockw> Ketrel: how did you start the upgrades?
<Ketrel> After it downloaded all the updates, it then errored when installing them.
<needhelp> oo
<Ketrel> Then it changed to a button saying to upgrade my distribution
<Ketrel> I was using 7.10 and it then told me I would be upgrading to 7.10
<needhelp> upgrading from 7.10 to 7.10? hmm
<Ketrel> and kinda stayed at 0% of installing (after fetching) for about a half hour
<JoshOvki> thats a good trick
<leo_rockw> Ketrel: how did upgrade? from the command line?
<Ketrel> no
<Ketrel> the GUI
<needhelp> so you haven't manage to finish installing your kubuntu and boot in yet?
<Ketrel> I did the first time
<Ketrel> but I've read about what can happen when inturrupting a dist upgrade
<leo_rockw> Ketrel: i never use adept, i don't know how good/bad it is
<leo_rockw> Ketrel: try using the command line next time, just in case
<Ketrel> What command line would I use for kubuntu?
<JoshOvki> you should only not disrupt an upgrade when the packages are installing after the download stage
<Ketrel> JoshOvki (that's where I did kill it)
<leo_rockw> Ketrel: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<needhelp> sudo apt-get upgrade -y; sudo apt-get update -y; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<Ketrel> ok, so apt.
<leo_rockw> needhelp: yeah, the -y is a good idea :-D
<needhelp> probably take 1 hour haha
<Ketrel> what's the -y
<leo_rockw> needhelp: i should add that to my alias
<leo_rockw> Ketrel: assume yes
<leo_rockw> Ketrel: it won't ask for confirmation
<Ketrel> ah
<needhelp> -y means answering yes to every question automatically
<Ketrel> Is there any point to using dis-upgrade when I'm already using 7.10?
<Ketrel> *dist-upgrade
<needhelp> Ketrel: you may want to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list .. may want to comment out the cd rom or something..
<JoshOvki> Ketrel: yes, or usualy there will be some updates held back
<needhelp> whenver you edit /etc/apt/sources.list , do a apt-get update
<krazywolf> Hello
<krazywolf> I need some help if anyone can help me otu please
<JoshOvki> krazywolf: we dont know unless you tell us whats wrong ;)
<needhelp> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<krazywolf> I just installed wubi
<krazywolf> going kubuntu
<krazywolf> when i boot into kubuntu for the first time
<krazywolf> i get some command line
<krazywolf> "BusyBox V1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5 ubuntu12) Built-in Shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands (initramfs)_ "
<krazywolf> and the cursor just blinks waiting for a command?
<krazywolf> I did wubi > kubuntu-kde
<Ketrel> well it's nearing the end of the install
<krazywolf> so what do i do after i get that prompt?
<Ketrel> I'm slightly hesitent to use the commandline only because I'm worried that I might forget and not use it one day when the system has been in use longer and a problem migth occur that I could've caught by not doing it with the GUI now.
<merkeke> how do u install aim on this
<merkeke> i just came to kubuntu from windows vista so im lost
<krazywolf> Okay.. so what do i do?
<leo_rockw> merkeke: kopete
<merkeke> im using kopete right now. i just would like the aim if thats possible?
<JoshOvki> krazywolf: try typing      kdm    into the command line
<leo_rockw> merkeke: that's your new aim
<Jucato> merkeke: Kopete can connect to multiple IM's, including AIM, Yahoo, MSN, Google Talk, etc.
<Ketrel> merkeke, if you don't like kopete, you might also try Pidgin
<merkeke> how good is pidgin?
<Jucato> just add a new Account in Kopete and fill up the information about your AIM account
<trevor__> Ketrel: Didn't AOL put out a linux client?
<merkeke> yeah
<Ketrel> very good merkeke, I use it on Widows as well, AOL might have a linux client, but I switched to Pidgin after trying it for bit.
<Ketrel> JoshOvki or needhelp, do you know if having the nvidia drivers active could interfere with the update?
<krazywolf> What is the difference between kubuntu-kde and kubuntu?
<merkeke> how do u install anything on this
<Jucato> merkeke: K Menu -> Add/Remove Programs
<trevor__> I use pidgin, but that's cause it's multi-protocol, and it works with GoogleTalk
<needhelp> Ketrel: erm not that i have experienced.. the thing with command line apt-get is that you know what is happening when there is some errors
<Jucato> Kopete does as well
<needhelp> Ketrel: try it, then you can paste to us the problem
<trevor__> If you're using Kubuntu, I recomend Kopete, because it integrates into the desktop better...
<JoshOvki> Ketrel: i have never seen heard of that, and havnt seen it because i dont use nvidea graphics chips
<Ketrel> merkeke, one thing about Linux that's slightly confusing for Windows people. Add + Remove programs is actually used to ADD in Linux.
<needhelp> fresh installation of kubuntu's kopete may have a bug...:P
<Ketrel> Unlike windows where it's almost only used to remove.
<JoshOvki> krazywolf: there isnt much of a difference, just the way extra programs are installed around it i belive
<krazywolf> so i should just go kubuntu?
<merkeke> yeah i got kubuntu ... i was going to choose the new gOS to see how that is
<dwidmann> Ketrel: hahaha, too true
<needhelp> kubuntu = kde + ubuntu .. which is same as kunbutu kde? haha
<JoshOvki> krazywolf: yeh, why not ;)
<merkeke> i installed the pidgin package but its not loading...is their anything else i need to do?
<needhelp> anyone know how to fix the trackpad for macbook under kubuntu? i can't left click..had been stuck for weeks even after googling
<krazywolf> how do drivers work under kubuntu?
<krazywolf> or how about games?
<krazywolf> do games not work on linux?
<jussio1> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<JoshOvki> krazywolf: some games do, some games dont is the usual thing
<jussio1> krazywolf: drivers for what?
<needhelp> krazywolf: i tried playing warcraft3 frozen throne in kubuntu, using wine .. well it works
<JoshOvki> jussio1: i screwed up my install :)
<needhelp> but quite complicated to set up
<dwidmann> krazywolf: remember, Kubuntu is not windows :)
<needhelp> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<krazywolf> jussi01, network card, nvidia drivers, motherboard drivers etc
<jussio1> krazywolf: most are built in, shouldnt need any, except the nvidia ones
<needhelp> merkeke: try K button-->Internet--> Pidgin ?
<jussio1> !nvidia | krazywolf
<ubotu> krazywolf: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ketrel> Does matrox even still make consumer cards?
<krazywolf> so whats teh big deal about linux if you gotyta do all this extra stuff to do one thing?
<dwidmann> krazywolf: unless you're running *bleeding* edge hardware in which case you might have issues, maybe.
<needhelp> its free
<Ketrel> krazywolf the problem isn't linux, it's that the makers of the devices don't support it like they do windows
<merkeke> needhelp: i do that it wants to load (hour glass) then it just closes
<merkeke> is their something i have to do in root now?
<needhelp> *shrug*.., let me try to install..haven't use it before
<merkeke> lol
<merkeke> im so confused
<dwidmann> krazywolf: if you had compatible hardware you would have to do very little if anything at all to make things work, which is always quite nice.
<merkeke> using windows since 95, going to linux...not a easy transition
<needhelp> merkeke: how did u install pidgin?
<dwidmann> merkeke: try running it from konsole
<krazywolf> merkeke, me too
<krazywolf> I'm trying to go linux to see what the hype is about
<krazywolf> but it sounds like too much work
<krazywolf> don't know waht the great advatnages are?
<krazywolf> if you have to know all these fancy commands and tricks and tweaks and stuff to just go about normal use
<Ketrel> krazywolf, once you get it working, it's almost 0% chance of breaking
<jussio1> krazywolf: no virus's, secure, easy install stuff from the repositories
<dwidmann> krazywolf: flexible, powerful, low maintenance, fast
<needhelp> krazywolf: erm..lesser (almost 0) viruses..free softwares..almost fulfil every needs..flexible
<dwidmann> ....very customizable
<JoshOvki> krazywolf: there is plenty of support for it
<krazywolf> sounds complicated
<leo_rockw> krazywolf: you don't __have__ to know all the crazy commands. but you'll find out in due time that the console is the greatest tool out there
<needhelp> my company is using kubuntu for their work..i'm having a good time maintaining the OS..there is almost no need to go down to their station as there are no problems at all
<krazywolf> Maybe i should leave thid wubi thing for a while
<krazywolf> until i get the hang of it
<krazywolf> and than do a full linux system
<krazywolf> instead of dual boot
<jussio1> krazywolf: most things you can do through the gui. remember, Linux is _different_ but not necissarily _harder_
<jussio1> !enter | krazywolf
<ubotu> krazywolf: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ketrel> oh damn, I should sent the output to a file
<Ketrel> can konsole save the screen to a file?
<needhelp> Ketrel: highlight the text at the console.. then press RIGHT and LEFT mouse button together on a text editor eg: kate or kwriter
<needhelp> Ketrel: run kate or kwriter at K button-->Run command
<Ketrel> ok thanks :) (just in case there's any errors to report)
<needhelp> i like the easy cut and paste.. highlight to copy, and right+left click to paste
<krazywolf> Alright
<krazywolf> so if that command comes up again
<krazywolf> Sorry, i forgot botu the one line thing, anyways so if that command comes up again, what is teh command i should do?
<needhelp> krazywolf: you mean after u run wubi, you end up in a busybox? i think it shouldn't be the case although i never used wubi before...
<krazywolf> needhelp, that was my case though, i got that busybox command prompt thing
<needhelp> krazywolf: but you did see a boot loader to choose between ubuntu and windows right?
<krazywolf> yes
<krazywolf> and i selected ubuntu
<krazywolf> and the little logo thing
<Ketrel> I'd assume if you reboot, you'll be given the choice again
<needhelp> krazywolf: i think you should reinstall the wubi again? you shouldn't end up on busybox..hmm
<krazywolf> damn it, im sorry i keep pressing enter, but ya it gives me the choice, than i go ubuntu and i get the logo with the little bar going left to right and than it goes black with a cursor that just flashses for a little and than i get that busybox
<krazywolf> Was it because i installed kubuntu-kde?
<needhelp> what you mean you installed kubuntu-kde? from wubi?
<krazywolf> yes
<needhelp> oh
<needhelp> hey, while you in busybox
<needhelp> can u do a cat /casper.log ?
<krazywolf> don't know what that is
<krazywolf> this is my first time seeing linux
<needhelp> i read from wubiguide it says wubi does not support software raid 0 (fakeraid)..you have to install into a partition outside of the raid array..pure hardware raid should be ok
<krazywolf> I don't have raid?
<leo_rockw> krazywolf: did you try a livecd before?
<krazywolf> No, only wubi
<leo_rockw> in my opinion a livecd is better than wubi.
<krazywolf> I downloaded kubuntu off their website and it gave me an iso image, but i just don't want to do a clean install with linux when i don't know how to do it
<JohnFlux_> can anyone recommened a usb1.1  webcam for linux?
<leo_rockw> krazywolf: you don't need to install anything
<krazywolf> I just want to be exposed to linux before i make the final switch
<JohnFlux_> I want the best possible usb1.1 webcam that will work in linux
<needhelp> krazywolf: can you go into your busybox ?
<leo_rockw> krazywolf: boot from the cd
<krazywolf> needhelp, its on this machien
<krazywolf> *machine
<eagles0513875> how do i get kate not to save backup files
<leo_rockw> krazywolf: and just use it. it might be slower than a full install, but you get to try kubuntu as it will be when you install it
<needhelp> oh nvmind
<krazywolf> I just re-installed wubi and kubuntu on this pc so im abou to restart and see what happens, I'll be right back
<leo_rockw> eagles0513875: preferences > config kate > editor > open/save
<needhelp> krazywolf: actually you don't have to do a full switch from windows to kubuntu.. just give a 10gb partition for kubuntu and you still can boot into windows
<leo_rockw> eagles0513875: my kde is in spanish, so it might not be verbatim
<leo_rockw> needhelp: the hardest part for new people is usually doing the partition
<eagles0513875> lol iok
<eagles0513875> i really need to work on mywebsite to help out new people who r new to linux
<leo_rockw> my blog is mostly for people that already know what they are doing. i'm testing usb distros.
<Ketrel> While I'm wating for this to complere
<Ketrel> *complete
<Ketrel> can anyone tell me if Seamonkey is in the repositorites?
<eagles0513875> leo_rockw: that works my site is simplified how to's for beginners
<eagles0513875> !info seamonkey | Ketrel
<ubotu> ketrel: Package seamonkey does not exist in gutsy
<leo_rockw> eagles0513875: can you give me a link?
<eagles0513875> http://howtokubuntu.x10hosting.com
<Ketrel> oh right
<Ketrel> this is debian based
<eagles0513875> only thing thats up is my forum atm im rather busy with school and exams now
<Ketrel> !info iceape
<ubotu> iceape (source: iceape): The Iceape Internet Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.5-1ubuntu0.7.10 (gutsy), package size 29 kB, installed size 84 kB
<eagles0513875> Ketrel: u can get the seamonkey source code and compil from source
<Ketrel> I will be doing that
<Ketrel> I like the name seamonkey :p
<leo_rockw> eagles0513875: i just voted kde... 4 votes for kde so far... 100%
<eagles0513875> :) sweet im one of those 4 btw
<eagles0513875> to get to the forum u have to sign up though which will only take a min and then u have to sign up for the forum
<needhelp> hey krazywolf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4334951&postcount=7
<needhelp> blah he's gone
<eagles0513875> lol
<leo_rockw> i don't really see the point of wubi now that we have livecds
<Ketrel> Anyone know offhand if mirc and noname script work under Wine?
<eagles0513875> !info mirc
<ubotu> Package mirc does not exist in gutsy
<leo_rockw> i started with a wubi like distro... but livecds were non existent back when
<Ketrel> eagles0513875, mirc = windows
<eagles0513875> leo_rockw: wubi stinks
<leo_rockw> eagles0513875: exactly!
<eagles0513875> leo_rockw: so confusing to figure out how it works at leatst for me
<eagles0513875> Ketrel: i have yet to try wine im still getting into fixing kubuntu bugs lol
<leo_rockw> what's the point of using lignux on windows? you lose the stability
<eagles0513875> leo_rockw: if u want that run a vm
<Jucato> Ketrel: ask in #winehq
<leo_rockw> eagles0513875: hehe, you and i think very much alike
<Ketrel> ooh good idea Jucato
<needhelp> Ketrel: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2502
<Ketrel> I didn't know they had a channel
<eagles0513875> leo_rockw: u in offtopic
<leo_rockw> Ketrel: although you could try running mirc in wine, you should experience the lignux world and use x-chat / konversation / bitchx/ irssi instead
<JoshOvki> right i gotta go work ladys and gents
<Ketrel> It's more nonamescript I want to keep
<leo_rockw> eagles0513875: ubuntu offtopic
<eagles0513875> leo_rockw:  u in there right now
<leo_rockw> eagles0513875: i'm in both now, kubuntu and ubuntu
<JoshOvki> catch ya all later, dont break anything i wouldnt
<Ketrel> can we break things you would?
<eagles0513875> leo_rockw: im heading to offtopic
<leo_rockw> JoshOvki: what if i want to break my dependencies?
<leo_rockw> eagles0513875: ok, haha
<JoshOvki> Ketrel: yup
<leo_rockw> eagles0513875: you can pm me if you want
<JoshOvki> i break pretty much everything, so you can do what you like ;)
<JoshOvki> tata
<eagles0513875> leo_rockw: have u identified ur nick
<leo_rockw> eagles0513875: yup
<leo_rockw> eagles0513875: and non identified nicks can pm me too
<eagles0513875> leo_rockw: how is that possible
<leo_rockw> eagles0513875: i told freenode to allow them. you can configure that
<eagles0513875> didnt know that
<Ketrel> Ok I got some output in konsole
<xpkiller> how do i format my external hdd with gparted?im on ubuntu
<Ketrel> It's asking me to confirm if I want ot do something with qt_plugins_3.3rc
<Ketrel> if you give me a moment, I'll give it to you word for word
<leo_rockw> xpkiller: don't mount it
<leo_rockw> xpkiller: and then just format it
<xpkiller> leo_rockw: hien? im lost :s
<Ketrel2> Here's the exact text
<leo_rockw> xpkiller: where are you stuck?
<KrazyWolf> k im back
<KrazyWolf> needhelp, im at that busybox again
<leo_rockw> Ketrel2: if it's more than 2 lines use a pastebin
<Ketrel2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63253/
<KrazyWolf> I'm using a laptop as welll
<xpkiller> leo_rockw: im on gparted and im looking for an option to format my hdd
<Ketrel2> that's what took so long
<Ketrel> (using the pastebin)
<KrazyWolf> when i type cat casper.log
<leo_rockw> xpkiller: is the hd mounted?
<xpkiller> leo_rockw: i dont know i just put it on and it there
<KrazyWolf> i get abunch of roots and scripts and weid stuff
<KrazyWolf> lol
<KrazyWolf> needhelp?
<eagles0513875> KrazyWolf: wubi suxs best to do a clean install off the live cd
<xpkiller> leo_rockw: i just unmount it.i saw the option
<eagles0513875> if ur goign to do anything
<leo_rockw> xpkiller: ok, open gparted again
<KrazyWolf> but why do i keep getting this busybox thing?
<KrazyWolf> how do i get to install it?
<eagles0513875> with wubi
<KrazyWolf> ya i know
<eagles0513875> i have no idea
<KrazyWolf> but when i run ubuntu
<KrazyWolf> i get this busybox
<Ketrel> Could that question be why it failed in the GUI?
<KrazyWolf> me?
<Ketrel> no
<KrazyWolf> oh lol
<leo_rockw> there's a major problem with wubi. people will have trouble and nobody will be able to help them because the people that answer questions don't usually run window$/wubi
<xpkiller>  leo_rockw gparted just keep scanning
<KrazyWolf> whats the command to restart?
<eagles0513875> KrazyWolf: restart what
<KrazyWolf> this busybox thing
<Mkk> Hello, someone in here who can help me?
<KrazyWolf> i want to restart my pc without holding the power button
<KrazyWolf> I can't restart it through this command line thing
<leo_rockw> !ask | Mkk
<ubotu> Mkk: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Ketrel> KrazyWolf, did you use the shutdown command?
<KrazyWolf> dont knw how
<KrazyWolf> first time eve to linux
<KrazyWolf> and not doing good to start out lol
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: don't worry, we're here to help you
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: shutdown -h i believe it is
<Mkk> How can i get swedish language? beaucose i cant install it :S, It just English standing in the list.
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: i usually shutdown from kde
<KrazyWolf> iuno i just held down the power button
<leo_rockw> Mkk: ok, are you in a live cd or in a fresh install?
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: /facepalm...
<KrazyWolf> Now everytime im going to boot my computer im going to get the choice of either windows or kubuntu
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: that's not good for your h
<Ketrel> if you want to reboot, KrazyWolf, try shutdown -t now -r
<leo_rockw> hd*
<xpkiller> leo_rockw: how do i format with the terminal?
<KrazyWolf> when ubuntu don't even work lol
<Mkk> leo_rockw:  Dunno, i have installed it, so im runinng it whitout cd atm
<leo_rockw> xpkiller: cfdisk
<Ketrel> What should I answer to that promt about qt_plugins?
<DOOM_NX> good morning everyone :)
<leo_rockw> Mkk: altr + f2 > kcontrol > country/region and language
<KrazyWolf> how do i get a kubuntu livecd thing where i can run it off the cd?
<leo_rockw> Mkk: sorry, regional and accesibility before country / region and language
<Mkk> ok
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: kubuntu webpage
<Mkk> leo_rockw: When i press install new language, its just english standing in the list
<leo_rockw> Mkk: there's a install new language at the bottom
<xpkiller> this is to complicated im going back on linux to see if i can format my hdd
<Mkk> its that one i mean, Swedish isnt in the list
<xpkiller> xp
<leo_rockw> Mkk: how weird
<Mkk> Yes :/
<leo_rockw> Mkk: it is in my list. i'm on hardy, tho
<Mkk> Wierd
<Mkk> Brb, going to relog
<Mkk> leo_rockw: Hmpf, Didnt work.
<leo_rockw> Mkk: mmhh... h/o
<leo_rockw> Mkk: install this package: language-pack-kde-sv-base
<Mkk> where can i find?
<leo_rockw> Mkk: adept
<Mkk> ok
<leo_rockw> Mkk: or sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install language-pack-kde-sv-base
<Mkk> leo_rockw: Coudnt find the pack
<leo_rockw> Mkk: use the terminal command then
<Mkk> it was that i did
<leo_rockw> Mkk: try apt-cache search swedish
<Mkk> where do i find apt-cache?
<leo_rockw> Mkk: just run that command on terminal
<Mkk> ok
<leo_rockw> apt-cache search swedish
<leo_rockw> ^ copy paste that
<leo_rockw> Mkk: see if you can find any package similar to language-pack-kde-sv-base
<KidIcarus> Curious, what woud I need to do to get Compiz-Fusino in Kubuntu?
<Mkk> no, just swedish language for eclipse, engimail and lightning-extension
<Mkk> leo_rockw:
<KidIcarus> Also, how do you update apt after you add a new repo?
<leo_rockw> KidIcarus: sudo apt-get update
<Mkk> sd
<leo_rockw> Mkk: i don't know what to tell you...
<KidIcarus> And do any of the default repos have compiz-fusion?
<leo_rockw> KidIcarus: that's a possitive
<KidIcarus> I only ask because the guide on the site says I don't but it's not showing up
<mo> hey its krazywolf
<mo> iunno whats wrong
<mo> I tried to do that livecd thing, and after it boots it says "Start or instal ubuntu" so i select that, and when I do it goes to a command prompt
<KidIcarus> !info compiz
<ubotu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.6.0+git20071008-0ubuntu1.1 (gutsy), package size 30 kB, installed size 64 kB
<KidIcarus> Hmmm, why isn't that showing up for me :\
<leo_rockw> mo: after that try the command "startx"
<mo> With some weird sudu command thing it wanted me to do? I thought live cd its suppose to just boot into whatever it is
<leo_rockw> mo: it will probably give you an error. we need to know what that error was.
<leo_rockw> mo: it is supposed to just boot into grapical, yes.
<leo_rockw> mo: that doesn't mean it is flawless... there are millions of pieces of hardware out there.
<mo> alright let mget get on my laptop
<mo> so i can get help
<lukas> Hi, does someone know how to get kubutu on swedish?
<mo> brb
<leo_rockw> lukas: Mkk was asking the same question...
<KrazyWolf> alright
<KrazyWolf> im back, so do i select start or install kubuntu?
<KrazyWolf> or what option is it that i need to select when doing the livecd thignie
<leo_rockw> lukas: i'm on hardy, and i have this package on my repos: language-pack-kde-sv-base
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: pick that one
<KrazyWolf> okay
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: when the splash screen shows up press ctrl+alt+f1
<KrazyWolf> I see the little kubuntu screen
<Mkk> leo_rockw:  He are sitting next to me :P
<lukas> oky xD I'm sitting next to mkk xD
<leo_rockw> Mkk: oh, ok
<KrazyWolf> Okay, I just did that, and now it is saying loading, please wait...
<KrazyWolf> setting preliminary keymap and other weird stuff
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: it will show you all the stuff it's loading
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: something is not allowing X to start (X is the graphical part)
<KrazyWolf> its kind of stuck on "running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)
<KrazyWolf> alright well i pressed enter
<KrazyWolf> and i got a ubuntu@ubuntu:^$ prompt, so i typed startx
<KrazyWolf> gives me a fatal message or something like that not too sure
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: what does the error message say exactly?
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: screen not found?
<KrazyWolf> yes
<KrazyWolf> No screens found
<KrazyWolf> XIO: Fatal IO error 104
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: what's your videocard?
<KrazyWolf> nvidia 8800gts 512mb
<leo_rockw> mmhh... i don't know much about nvidia
<KrazyWolf> so.. thats it? lol
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: there's some problem with the video driver. i don't know how to solve it myself
<KrazyWolf> http://wiki.x.org/wiki/FAQErrorMessages#head-93b1e0b56f76546d61364f789045e9c745b6cfd4
<leo_rockw> google is your friend now
<KrazyWolf> all that is chinese to me lol
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: what version of kubuntu is it? 7.10?
<KrazyWolf> yea
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: ok, lemme help you stfw
<KrazyWolf> stfw?
<KrazyWolf> Fatal server error: no screens found XIO: Fatal IO error 104 (connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaning, thats the error message
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: search the f***ing web
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: apparently you have to press F6 before the "install / try kubuntu thing"
<eagles0513875> guys calm down here
<leo_rockw> and put nosplash
<leo_rockw> eagles0513875: i wasn't asking him to stfw, lol
<eagles0513875> lol
<leo_rockw> eagles0513875: well, i was, but not directly
<KrazyWolf> :(
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: this is solved in the next ubuntu release
<KrazyWolf> okay let me try that
<eagles0513875> KrazyWolf: u r trying to install off the live cd right
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: for now just change it to nosplash
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: that will hopefully work
<KrazyWolf> umm
<KrazyWolf> when i press f6, I get boot options and it wants a command lol
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: nosplash
<eagles0513875> type nosplash
<KrazyWolf> so delete the entire thing and enter nosplash?
<KrazyWolf> k
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: wait, what does it say?
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: it probably says "splash" somewhere, just change it to nosplash, or just add nosplash
<KrazyWolf> file=/cdrom/preseed/kubuntu.seed boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.gz quiet splash --
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: change splash to nosplash
<KrazyWolf> k
<KrazyWolf> k its loading kernel
<KrazyWolf> lets see what happens lol
<KrazyWolf> great
<KrazyWolf> busybox
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: that video card was pretty new when gutsy was being developed
<KrazyWolf> now im getting errors
<KrazyWolf> failed to set xfermode
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: do you get a prompt?
<KrazyWolf> initramfs
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: errors and warnings are normal
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: it's trying to detect all your hardware
<KrazyWolf> but it keeps saying [ 262.069299] ata1.00" failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x49)
<KrazyWolf> oh okay so its working on something lol
<KrazyWolf> This is a custom built pc
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: what brand is your wireless card?
<eagles0513875> that wont get setup until after installation
<KrazyWolf> no wireless card, im doing it on desktop
<leo_rockw> ok
<eagles0513875> how old is this machine
<KrazyWolf> what do i do with the command prompt?
<KrazyWolf> i get a initramfs cmd prompt
<leo_rockw> just wondering... broadcoms used to be a pain in the neck, not so much anymore
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: startx
<KrazyWolf> It's brand new eagles0513875, custom built it like 3 months ago
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: those aren't any fun at all
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: the newer the comp the harder to get hardware compatibility
<KrazyWolf> i get this /bin/sh: startx: not found
<dwidmann> leo_rockw: if it says initramfs it's probably busybox
<eagles0513875> KrazyWolf: what leo_rockw said
<leo_rockw> dwidmann: never heard of that
<KrazyWolf> Ya I got a Core 2 Duo E6750, 8800 GTS G92 512MB graphics card
<eagles0513875> KrazyWolf: i got my other laptop back in december and i cant get kubuntu gutsy on it i have a nasty bug and hardy locks up after install
<dwidmann> leo_rockw: it's what it drops to if it fails to do important pre-boot things
<KrazyWolf> everythings custom, just about
<leo_rockw> dwidmann: so that's def not good then...
<KrazyWolf> Ya it is busybox
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: try the "dmesg" command
<leo_rockw> wonder if that will work...
<KrazyWolf> not found, "/bin/sh: dmesg: not found"
<leo_rockw> it's the first time i hear something like that...
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: not worth trying to run anything like startx, you don't even have your main filesystem mounted, probably.
<KrazyWolf> im confused :(
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: short story, your system failed to boot.
<dwidmann> properly anyhow
<KrazyWolf> so i guess im stuck iwht windows lol
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: if the ubuntu live cd worked flawlessly there is hope
<Ketrel> Quick question, how do you call up the CLI version of emacs?
<Ketrel> when I do emacs filename, I get a gui version
<dwidmann> IIRC you were using wubi, which is fairly new - maybe a normal install would have better luck
<leo_rockw> Ketrel: emacs... and then use tab
<KrazyWolf> I keep getting weird errors :(
<leo_rockw> Ketrel: find out if you have any other app with that name
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann, I uninstalled wubi
<leo_rockw> dwidmann: no, he was using wubi and we told him to try the livecd
<Ketrel> emacs and emacs22
<KrazyWolf> But when I boot, it gives me the option to start vista or ubuntu
<Ketrel> and emacsclient
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: so, does the live cd boot or no?
<KrazyWolf> yea it boots
<KrazyWolf> and gives me the option on what to do
<KrazyWolf> and i select start and install
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: and after you select "start or install", does it boot?
<leo_rockw> dwidmann: he gets fatal failure no screen founds. he has an nvidia 8800gts
<KrazyWolf> no dude, it doesn't go to an graphical thing, it stays in command mode and gives me errors
<leo_rockw> dwidmann: i found this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/140908
<dwidmann> leo_rockw: oh, fuuuunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<leo_rockw> dwidmann: so i asked him to change splash to nosplash. and that's when you came to witness the busybox
<dwidmann> leo_rockw: he needs to install with the alternate cd, then install the nvidia drivers
<leo_rockw> dwidmann: it's his very first time on gnu/linux
<leo_rockw> dwidmann: he wanted to see what he was getting into first
<dwidmann> leo_rockw: or wait, maybe booting with the recovery option would work better
<dwidmann> leo_rockw: it's requisite - booting to a gui before the nvidia drivers are installed with that card is impossible.
<dwidmann> leo_rockw: he might have luck with the "recovery" option
<KrazyWolf> maybe it'll work on this laptop?
<KrazyWolf> This laptop is over 5 years old
<Ketrel> I found the answer to emacs problem
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: you'll probably have more luck
<Ketrel> I have to use emacs -nw
<leo_rockw> Ketrel: :-)
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: should be able to get it to work, but it'll take a bit of instruction following, I just installed on a system with an nvidia 8600gt last week
<KrazyWolf> anyone know how to remove the option of the windows boot manager? for some reason it is still showing me ubuntu when i did the wubi thing
<KrazyWolf> brb im going to get on IRC on my desktop and try the livecd on this laptop
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: just to let you know, gnu/linux is not usually this hard...
<dwidmann> leo_rockw: the newer your hardware is the harder it can get
<leo_rockw> <leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: the newer the comp the harder to get hardware compatibility
<leo_rockw> ;-)
<leo_rockw> we need to make nvidia release their specs
<orehon> Hello, Exist a patch to make dolphin order the files by type?
<orehon> I am using kubuntu 7.10
<dwidmann> ughh, this download is making my irc disconnect a lot :(
<leo_rockw> orehon: it's the first time i notice d3lphin does not order by type... i usually use konqueror
<orehon> leo_rockw: is.. but dolphin is very good and light
<leo_rockw> orehon: that's pretty annoying! haha
<Jucato> I don't have d3lphin right now, but isn't there an option in the View menu?
<leo_rockw> Jucato: no, that's the thing
<orehon> yes it is
<orehon> No Jucato.
<orehon> I am trying to find it at google
<leo_rockw> Jucato: by name, by date, by size,
<orehon> but I cant
<Jucato> ah ok. :)
<Jucato> (yeah D3lphin sucks... Dolphin rocks!)
<dwidmann> orehon: right, Dolphin is very good, I refuse to say the same thing for D3lphin.
<orehon> I am using Dolphin.
<Jucato> no, you are using D3lphin
<orehon> and dolphin doesnt has
<stunatra> Whichever Dolphin that comes with Kubuntu, sucks.
<Jucato> Dolphin is KDE 4 only
<dwidmann> stunatra: that would be D3lphin
<leo_rockw> dolphin is kde4, d3lphin is kde3
<orehon> dolphin 0.9.2
<orehon> oh... ok
<leo_rockw> that's d3lphin.
<orehon> I dont like kde 4
<Jucato> Dolphin has sort by name, date, type, size, permissions, owner, group, ascending/descending :)
<stunatra> I guess I'm too used to Konqueror.
<orehon> I am only using kde cuz the bluetooth framework is better than gnome
<dwidmann> orehon: you can use kde4 apps in kde3 :)
<orehon> Oh really... it is new too me.
<emilsedgh> orehon: you dont like KDE 4.0, not whole KDE4
<orehon> Can I  install dolphin here?
<dwidmann> orehon: you have to type out the whole command to run them though, or create  a workaround for doing so --- /usr/lib/kde4/bin/
<ryancleminson> Does anyone know when the new kubuntu is being released
<dwidmann> orehon: sudo apt-get install dolphin-kde4
<orehon> ryancleminson: 24 of april... i guess
<leo_rockw> ryancleminson: 24th
<ryancleminson> cheers chaps
<dwidmann> always the last thursday of the month IIRC
<orehon> package not found dwidmann
<leo_rockw> gnite everyone
<dwidmann> orehon: , hmm, one sec
<orehon> ehehe :D
<Jucato> dwidmann: he needs to add the kde4 PPA repo
<dwidmann> Jucato: ah, that would be it
 * dwidmann is running hardy 
<ryancleminson> will they update Gimp when the new Kubuntu is released?
<stunatra> Hardy coming with Firefox 3 Beta?
<orehon> stunatra: yes
<stunatra> orehon: thanks
<orehon> i hate FF3
<stunatra> I think it's alright.
<orehon> cuz the most of plugins doesnt work
<ubuntu> Woot
<mo> ha im back
<mo> Its KrazyWolf
<ubuntu> and this is KrazyWolf too, I got ubuntu to run on this laptop
<dwidmann> orehon: that's the same with every release, that problem will fix itself .... slowly
<orehon> dwidmann: yes I know.. but I can not use FF without plugins.
<KrazyWolf-ubuntu> Hey guys, I got ubuntu livecd to work on my laptop
<dwidmann> orehon: and that's where opera comes in :P
<orehon> I need to use firebug every minute.
<orehon> :P
<emilsedgh> (thats Fx not FF)
<dwidmann> hmm, hour and a half til my hardy disk is downloaded
<orehon> dwidmann: I am going to send an email to d3lphin developers to ask about the file type
<DarkriftX> im getting Unable to save bookmarks in /home/darkrift/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml. Reported error was: Permission denied. This error message will only be shown once. The cause of the error needs to be fixed as quickly as possible, which is most likely a full hard drive
<KrazyWolf-ubuntu> dwidmann: , I guess it is my graphics card, because livecd ran without a problem on my laptop
<DarkriftX> and i created those folders/that file and still getting that error every time i close dolphin
<DarkriftX> anyone know what the problem is?
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf-ubuntu: I said that a while ago, you need to use the alternate disk.
<KrazyWolf-ubuntu> dwidmann: , so how would i get ubuntu to work on my desktop?
<DarkriftX> whats your question KrazyWolf-ubuntu, i dont see it
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf-ubuntu: with the aforementioned alternate installation cd.
<KrazyWolf-ubuntu> dwidmann: , so I would have to install it on the hard drive adn than get the drivers for the video?
<KrazyWolf-ubuntu> but if I do that, it stops at the no screen fatal error thing, so how am i gonna get the driver on it if it won't even complete setup?
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf-ubuntu: basically, you install with the ******alternate******** (NOT LIVE) cd (to your hard drive), then boot into recovery mode, install the drivers, and reboot and it should be fine
<DarkriftX> do the text install
<DarkriftX> or yeah, what he said
<DarkriftX> thats easier
<KrazyWolf-ubuntu> alright, thanks for the help everyone but its time for me to go to sleep, lol its 4 am here
<KrazyWolf-ubuntu> I'll be around now since I'm doing the ubuntu thing, hopefully i'll grow to favoring it over windows
<DarkriftX> shouldnt be hard
<DarkriftX> use it for a few hours and that will happen
<dwidmann> brb, restarting X to turn on my shmconfig
<Ketrel> I have 2 questions. I have a file in my autostart folder that runs a command. It runs fine, but then it opens in Kate, how can I make it just execute but not open in kate? Also, is there any way to search apt-get using command line (to just see if somethign exists)?
<ActionParsnip> Ketrel: whats the file do / point to?
<Ketrel> the file just has the following "compiz --replace &"
<ActionParsnip> Ketrel: also try sudo apt-cache  search <package name>
<ActionParsnip> Ketrel: does it have the standard #!/bin/bash at the start?
<ActionParsnip> Ketrel: did you chmod +x <script name> to make it executable?
<ActionParsnip> Ketrel: if you try those you may have more luck. reboot and tell us if its ok when you come back round
<Ketrel> it is executable
<janne> Hello! Is there some who could help me with mythtv?
<Ketrel> but I didn't add the bash line
<ActionParsnip> Ketrel: yeah you need that bit or its just a text file
<Ketrel> ah
<Ketrel> one other question, is there any way to make it connect to wireless automatically
<Ketrel> the program starts but it won't connect to the access point unless I manually do it
<Ketrel> I keep forgetting to manually do it :]
<ActionParsnip> Ketrel: you need to make it autoconnect and enabled so standrd users can connect (i think)
<Ketrel> no clue how to do that
<Ketrel> that's what I want to do though
<ActionParsnip> Ketrel: in your /etc/network/interface file do you see the line  auto wlan0 (or whatever your wifi is)
<Ketrel> I see
<Ketrel> auto lo
<Ketrel> iface lo inet loopback
<ActionParsnip> add auto <whatever your wifi is>
<Ketrel> so in my case
<Ketrel> auto eth1
<ActionParsnip> run ifconfig in a konsole / yakuake ;) to see what it is
<ActionParsnip> fine
<Ketrel> kk, I gotta reboot for something, will see if that worked
<ActionParsnip> Ketrel: np, you can always remove the line if its no good ;)
<Ketrel> it didn't crash, but it's still not connecting to my access point without me manually doing it
<ActionParsnip> what do you do to bring it up?
<Ketrel> it's the knetworkmanager
<Ketrel> it was sitting in kicker when I installed
<ActionParsnip> Ketrel: do you use ndiswrapper for wireless?
<ActionParsnip> Ketrel: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-193930.html
<Ketrel> cool I'll try that
<janne> I get a error when i install mythtv: Failed to create database (incorrect admin username/password?)
<martijn_nerd> hello
<martijn_nerd> how do i switch of composite/aiglx on my open source ati driver (it's horribly slow now )
<janne> and when I start mythbackend I get a another error: No UPnP backend found.
<martijn_nerd> switch off of course
<max_> I have a problem with tftp (server for boot with lan)  in my etc/xinetd.d do not appear the file tftp why?
<zaputr> Who know adresses of russian IRC servers?
<user__> ubuntu-ru
<jpatrick> !ru | zaputr
<ubotu> zaputr: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<user__> aесли удастся получить...
<zaputr> Is 115 Processes normal for Kubunta?
<jpatrick> yes
<SlimeyPete> yep
<SlimeyPete> pete@voyager:~$ ps -ef | wc -l
<SlimeyPete> 135
<zaputr> If I install Ubunta, can I install KDE on it?
<SlimeyPete> yes, and it's "Ubuntu"
<SlimeyPete> you just install the package called "kubuntu-desktop"
<senorpedro> you can even install xubunta
<Ketrel> Does anyone here have kwifimanager experiance?
<martijn_nerd> Ketrel; don't use it :)
<martijn_nerd> go for knetworkmanager
<jerknextdoor> zaputr: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<Ketrel> I went to wifimanager because networkmanager wasn't working right :\
<martijn_nerd> ah pitty
<martijn_nerd> you know it doesn't do wpa right?
<martijn_nerd> (at least it didn't a year a go)
<jerknextdoor> zaputr:  that's a walkthrough that is easy to follow.  it allows you to have both kde and gnome installed so you can go between them (which is more useful than sliced cheese)
<godkas> @_@ i'm so confused how is kubuntu different from ubuntu
<martijn_nerd> kubuntu = kde
<Ketrel> ok a different question then, how can I allow dhclient command to be used without sudo?
<martijn_nerd> ubuntu = gnome
<godkas> k thats what i thought
<martijn_nerd> but all the drivers, kernel, etc is the same
<godkas> i installed ubuntu and im like ARGH! this is terrible
<godkas> i hate gnome mac looking smellyness
<jerknextdoor> godkas:  it has nothing to do with mac looking.  personnally i think gnome feels more windows.  but i'm in the minority.  *nix is *nix.  looks feels however you want it
 * zaputr is going to install Ubuntu
<godkas> true but couldnt someone just install kde onto ubuntu?\
<neville_> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! T_T;;
<jerknextdoor> godkas:  yes you can instal kde ontop of kubuntu which is the way i suggest especially when first starting out.  just so you can find which you prefer.
<godkas> so livecd cd or dvd
<godkas> i preferr kde
<godkas> :p
<jerknextdoor> i would stick with the stables of them both when trying them out.  the alphas and betas tend to not be likable either way
<Ketrel> is there an eqivalent command in linux to ipconfig /release
<godkas> like whats the difference between alternate and desktop releases
<godkas> desktop is livecd and the other is?
<godkas> oh low memory
<godkas> yeah im switching lol i cant handle this gnome
<godkas> freekin me out man @_@
<ubuntu> ciao a tuuti
<ubuntu> who is italian?
<petr> dobry den
<ubuntu> hi
<petr> jen absolutni zacatecnik a potreboval bych poradit v nejakych zalezitoetech je nekdo ochoten?
<ubuntu> i must go bye!
<petr> spek CZ?
<emilsedgh> !cz
<ubotu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<petr> thnx
<petr> what instal HD2600 for kubuntu?
<needhelp> are there any applications to cut a portion of my mp3 out as another mp3 ?
<godkas> <-- is sitting on one of the mirror locations (almost literally)
<icewaterman> anyone using gnash here?
<icewaterman> i tried using it but failed probably because some plugins are missing, though i have many gstreamer plugins installed
<Ketrel> I got kwifimanger "working" in that I connect to the access point, and I get an IP. I can ping sites, but I can't load anything. Any ideas on what could be wrong?
<gokorn> what is a good program for wirelles?
<max_> I have problem with tftp service, how I can start the tftp server service ?
<godkas> Hey, Got a question. I burned a cd iso and when i go to boot it it gives me this ramfs prompt
<godkas> (its a kubuntu install cd)
<hacker94> scusate, ma è nella versione kubuntu 8.04 ci saranno tutti gli aggiornamenti precedenti?
<hacker94> ci siete?
<hacker94> non c'è nessuno???
<iliya_> prova su chanale it
<hacker94> where is canale it?
<eagles0513875> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<iliya_> non sono securo #kubuntu.it
<iliya_> non sono securo #kubuntu-it
<hacker94> thanks
<eagles0513875> no prob
<eagles0513875> !it | iliya_
<ubotu> iliya_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<hacker94> when i entry in kubuntu .it i'have created a channel!
<eagles0513875> its kubuntu-it
<eagles0513875> its -it
<hacker94> welcome to #kubuntu.it : it's my channel
<hacker94> welcome to #kubuntu.it : it's my channel
<hacker94> welcome to #kubuntu.it : it's my channel
<hacker94> welcome to #kubuntu.it : it's my channel
<hacker94> WLCOME
<Jucato> stop that
<hacker94> why?
<Jucato> 1. you are flooding. 2. you are spamming
<hacker94> sorry
<hacker94> i don't now
<hacker94> know
<godkas> tap tap tap tap tap tap tap thunk? (think theres a loose molex end)
<godkas> lol
<godkas_> ok ive tried 2 cd's and neither have worked
<godkas_> i choose start or install and it tries to load up then seeks my floppy for a long time and initramfs
<eagles0513875> godkas_: try disabling floppy in bios and take it out of boot sequence
<anabain> I've installed a kubuntu in /sda5 (previously there was a deb sid) and I've kept /sda7 as /home, but in the process of installation I didn't tell te installer to get /sda7 as /home because I wasn't absolutely sure that data won't get corrupted. I want to know what need I to do to tell kubuntu that users are in /home /sda7. I've already changed the proper line in /etc/fstab
<godkas_> hmm good idea
<godkas_> brb (hopefully)
<ubuntu> Gosh after trying gentoo
<fivetwentysix> I'm screaming back to Ubuntu
<SlimeyPete> Gentoo is.... interesting
<eagles0513875> ubuntu u finding kubuntu easy
<fivetwentysix> Is it really neccessary to compile every single package
<Jucato> fivetwentysix: only if you want to have control on what goes into your system and how they go in
<SlimeyPete> 's only worth it if you have very specific needs
<fivetwentysix> Jucato: I don't really care :-)
<fivetwentysix> As long as it works
<SlimeyPete> otherwise it's just posing
<godkas> nope
<godkas> initramfs still
<fivetwentysix> It took me 5 hours just to install gnome
<fivetwentysix> on Gentoo
<godkas> thats what i hated about gentoo
<Jucato> fivetwentysix: right. then don't use Gentoo. done deal.
<jussi01> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Jucato> next "on-topic" question
<fivetwentysix> Is there anyway i can get i386 kubuntu to use 4gb of ram?
<anabain> ubotu, I posted a topical question but nobody has answered yet, :(
<Jucato> anabain: ubotu's a bot
<anabain> oops
<godkas> turning off floppy when i booted with desktop install disk did not get me past the initramfs prompt
<Jucato> fivetwentysix: not unless you have 64-bit, then you'll need to use a 64-bit system
<fivetwentysix> jucato how did mandriva use 4gb of my ram on the i686 architecture
<Ketrel> I have one final problem with kubuntu. It's shutdown sound sounds just like the Windows XP error sound. I think I have whiplash :\
<Jucato> oh wait... 4GB is the 32-bit limit.. hm..
<eagles0513875> fivetwentysix: y would u wanna use 4gb of ram unless ur trying to run it as a complete ram disk which then if u have a poweroutage ur pretty much screwed
<godkas> change the shutdown sound
<fivetwentysix> eagles0513875: Because my system has 4gb of ram?
<eagles0513875> use it when u need it when u open programs
<fivetwentysix> eagles0513875 Do you have a proper answer to my question?
<eagles0513875> fivetwentysix: im just not understanding why u wanna use all of ur ram though
<SlimeyPete> fivetwentysix: I know a man who ran Gentoo on a Sun Ultra 10. It took three days to compile X.
<fivetwentysix> hahaha
<godkas> o_o
<Jucato> right... Gentoo talk --> #kubuntu-offtopic
<fivetwentysix> Well Kubuntu i386 only detects 2gb of my ram
<fivetwentysix> I have 4gb of ram
<eagles0513875> fivetwentysix: u on a desktop or laptop
<fivetwentysix> Desktop
<SlimeyPete> there's a slightly hacky way of using more than 2GB of RAM in a 32-bit system
<godkas> so why wont my kubuntu disc work :/ im tired of gnome its oogl
<godkas> y
<eagles0513875> fivetwentysix: maybe there is a setting which might have gotten turned off if u wanna use more then 2gb of ram
<fivetwentysix> SlimeyPete: speak!
<SlimeyPete> I forget what it's called. It involves using a different paging method.
<eagles0513875> godkas: u know u can dl the kde pkgs
<godkas> uhuh
<fivetwentysix> eagles051375 what would that be?
<SlimeyPete> I suspect you'd need to recompile your kernel to get at it, and a single process can only use up to 2GB of RAM
<nonewmsgs> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<fivetwentysix> SlimeyPete so should i use x86_64?
<nonewmsgs> of course
<eagles0513875> SlimeyPete: isnt there also a setting in the bios
<eagles0513875> i love 64bit and im only running 1.25gb
<eagles0513875> fivetwentysix: regardless of how much ram u have u notice a performance increase as well
<SlimeyPete> I don't notice a performance increase on 64-bit
<SlimeyPete> but you may as well use it if you have that much RAM
<fivetwentysix> eagles0513875: You will actually notice a performance decrease...
<fivetwentysix> Alright
<godkas> eagles0513875: my point is i dont want gnome on my comp :) i dislike it greatly
<eagles0513875> fivetwentysix: im on 64bit version of hardy
<eagles0513875> godkas: gotcha
<eagles0513875> fivetwentysix: compared to the 32bit version imho there is an increase in performance
<fivetwentysix> eagles0513875: Trust me the applications you use won't have any effect in performance, they'll just use more memory
<fivetwentysix> The biggest difference between 32-bit and 64-bit are long integers
<godkas> hmm im gonna try physically unplugging my floppy
<godkas> brb
<eagles0513875> godkas:
<eagles0513875> godkas: then make sure u take it out of boot sequence and disable it
<godkas> it is
<eagles0513875> ok
<fivetwentysix> fing live cd
<vlt> Hello. When browsing in Konqueror and a request in one tab/window hasn't finished yet, I can't do another one to the same host (w/ same cookie?) in another tab/window. How can I change this behaviour?
<sl4mm3r> hey there..   have what's hopefully a quick question ..   I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that you can have 2 keyboards/mice/monitors hooked up to 1 pc and run dual desktops ..  is this possible?
<sl4mm3r> or is this jusst logging into an xterm via lan from a client machine
<ActionParsnip> sl4mm3r: yeah if you check xorg.conf you will need to setup another server (I think)
<ActionParsnip> sl4mm3r: if you look at the bottom of it you will see something intelligable
<ActionParsnip> not sure how its done though but definately sounds definately feasable
<sl4mm3r> i'm not sure how i will get a second terminal up to launch the xserver
<sl4mm3r> once i've made a second config
<sl4mm3r> maybe just alt-control tab to a blank terminal.. and when it launches hopefully it launches to the other screen
<sl4mm3r> hopefully the usb won't share the kb/mouse
<sl4mm3r> might have to disable usb hotplug
<ActionParsnip> sl4mm3r: i would just incase
<sl4mm3r> this should be a neat project
<sl4mm3r> =]
<ActionParsnip> sl4mm3r: document it then submit to the kb :D
<icesword> !drxx
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<icesword> how to configure x and resolution in kubuntu?i run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg got a command not found
<cuznt> !dpkg-reconfigure
<cuznt> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<KubuntuJack> what is the right hannel for advice on a good gfx card for kubuntu?
<sl4mm3r> KubuntuJack:  what are you looking for
<icesword> !drakconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drakconf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<icesword> !info drakconf
<ubotu> Package drakconf does not exist in gutsy
<sl4mm3r> KubuntuJack: do you want to game?
<KubuntuJack> sl4mm3r: I think some kind of nvidia.  I've been looking at 8600GT/GTS and 8800GT.  If everything works out I am gonna stay in kubuntu, and not play any games.  I wanna try compiz and 2:nd life.  Am trying to make a quiet computer since my main application is recording music...
<sl4mm3r> i have an 8600 gt .. its not really that quiet ...
<sl4mm3r> what resolution do you want to run at
<sl4mm3r> nm the resolution question
<sl4mm3r> hrm
<sl4mm3r> quiet eh
<sl4mm3r> well whatever you do .. reference this sheet
<sl4mm3r> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/132
<KubuntuJack> I was looking at models from ASUS with a passive heatsink.  there is also a cooler from arctic cooling the accelero S1 whcih should even work on a 8800GT
<sl4mm3r> if you are going to get an 8800gt vs 8800gtx ... you might want to look at the new 9800's too
<sl4mm3r> they're 256 bit as well.. and i think might be cheaper
<KubuntuJack> The res I don't know yet.  I'm gonna get a new monitor in a couple of months.  might go for 2 x 19-20" or may even a 24"..
<sl4mm3r> its hard to find hidden gems right now..  we get what we pay for right now
<sl4mm3r> i can run ultra mode at 1280x1024 in nexuiz .. but in 1920x1440 it stutters down to 20 fps .. having a 256 bit bus i think would help out
<sl4mm3r> quite a bit
<sl4mm3r> look for a 9600 with passive cooling
<sl4mm3r> mind you .. the 8600 .... does run fairly cool
<sl4mm3r> and apparently is only a volt mod away from being a gtx
<sl4mm3r> if you are into that sorta thing
<sl4mm3r> and the 8600gt does run kind of cool.. so you probably could put a heatsink on it
<sl4mm3r> i actually have one for mine but i haven't bothered to install it since my cpu fan is so loud too
<KubuntuJack> Yes and no.  I like to do shit like that, but on the otherhand it voids warranty...
<sl4mm3r> but the 8600gt is leaving me wanting a bit more for higher res stuff
<sl4mm3r> i o/c with coolbits too
<sl4mm3r> still doesn't *do it
<sl4mm3r> i see some 9600gts with passive cooling
<sl4mm3r> they should compare to 8800s and be a bit cheaper
<sl4mm3r> sorry
<sl4mm3r> 9600gt
<sl4mm3r> oh wait i did sayd 86
<sl4mm3r> 96
<sl4mm3r> %/
<sl4mm3r> 9600gt .. 57gb/s
<sl4mm3r> hrmmmm
<SlimeyPete> they're not as powerful as 8800s from what I've read.
<godkas> hmmmm
<sl4mm3r> if you can get an 8800 for the same price
<sl4mm3r> i'd grab the 8800
<godkas> it installed but my K-menu is all messed up
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> how so
<eagles0513875> !offtopic sl4mm3r
<user1>  i cant see 'downthemall' in package manager.. why?
<KubuntuJack> so you mean that the 8800gt is better than the 9600?
<godkas> eg. "_: Entries in K-menu: Amarok app name, Audio Player descr...
<sl4mm3r> KubuntuJack: yah .. it has more shader clocks..  check the link i sent ya
<godkas> and my package manager wont update
<sl4mm3r> KubuntuJack: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/132
<sl4mm3r> last offtopic
<sl4mm3r> this is a good link for doing the "multi seat" i was wondering about
<sl4mm3r> http://research.edm.uhasselt.be/~jori/page/index.php?n=Misc.DualSeatX
<sl4mm3r> more then 1 person logged into 1 pc
<sl4mm3r> anyways thx all
<sl4mm3r> gl KubuntuJack
<Dr_willis> Thers also that 'userful' linux thing/addon that can let you have a single pc - be ysed by several people at once
<godkas> eagles0513875 any ideas?
<eagles0513875> godkas: can u get to a command line using alt+f1
<eagles0513875> then run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade all pkgs
<eagles0513875> godkas: u installed hardy or gutsy
<godkas> gutsy
<eagles0513875> well run the command i mentioned above and update pkgs and kernel and reboot using the latest kernel and see if that helps
<godkas> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<godkas> 0_o
<eagles0513875> godkas: try sudo apt-get update
<godkas> k and i went ahead and upgraded
<eagles0513875> godkas: ok
<dcorbin_work> I have an icon on my desktop.  When I drag it to a new location, it won't stay, but immediately reverts to the original location.  Any ideas for likely causes?
<Dr_willis> there is an auto-clean up/align setting for icons
<sahin_w> dcorbin_work: right click on desktop > icons
<dcorbin_work> sahin_w: thanks.
<sahin_w> dcorbin_work: np
<spanther> n
<spanther>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
<spanther>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
<spanther>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
<spanther>                                                                                                                                                        mh
<spanther> ah sorry i didnt want that
<Dr_willis>  cls :)
<eagles0513875> whats up doc
<spanther> i really wonder why xchat had spaces inside the typing field :(
<amerigo> !monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<amerigo> !lcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lcd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<amerigo> ! lcd
<amerigo> ! moitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moitor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<amerigo> ! monitor
<Jucato> !msgthebot | amerigo
<ubotu> amerigo: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<jussi01> !msgthebot | amerigo
<jussi01> heh
<Jucato> ahem :P
<amerigo> amen
<spanther> eew religious xD
<eagles0513875> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<chartoin> hi
<chartoin> can anyone help me with vido in gusty?
<chartoin> i get the sounds but I get a weird video output
<Dr_willis> clarify the problem and question. and see who can help.
<Dr_willis> You mean video file playback is garbled?
<chartoin> I can't exactly explain how the vido is
<chartoin> is there a image bin link?
<chartoin> I get green red and blue pixels
<chartoin> not images
<amerigo> i've a problem... kubuntu don't recognize my lcd monitor
<amerigo> it is a acer al1520
<Dr_willis> chartoin,  do you have an nvidia video card?
<amerigo> where a can get right driver
<amerigo> ???
<chartoin> ATi card
<amerigo> (sorry for my english)
<chartoin> I have the restricted drivers installed
<Dr_willis> amerigo,  ive never neeed any driver for my lcd's - I have had to install the proper nvidia or ati drivers. for the video cards to determine the proper res for the lcds befor.
<Dr_willis> chartoin,  There used to be a bug with the nvidia drivers that caused somthing like that. Ive no idea on ati. try playing the videos with gmplayer, or vlc, and run them from the terminal, see if thers any error messages or interesting data they say about the files.
<chartoin> http://imagebin.org/16459
<amerigo> Dr_Wills: my video card is integrated (I think tha kubuntu recognized it correctly)
<chartoin> check out that to see exactly what I get
<amerigo> (but I don't know how to check it)
<eagles0513875> amerigo: try glxinfo
<eagles0513875> amerigo: u want to see if open gl is workign right
<amerigo> in the monitor option I know only that the model don't appears
<Dr_willis> chartoin,  i suggest trying to play the videos from vlc, or gmplayer, or other players from a terminal, and see if they spit out any usefull error message.   also you may need to isntall all the codec packs also.
<amerigo> ok eagles ... one moment
<eagles0513875> amerigo: ok
<chartoin> http://pastebin.com/m396ae129
<amerigo> ok doctor
<chartoin> I tried playing from terminal and I got the output http://pastebin.com/m396ae129
<Dr_willis> a blank video screen, but sound - sounds like  the video codecs are not there for the player to use.
<chartoin> I have installed all the codec packs
<Dr_willis> try some other videos, try running from the terminal. looking for infomational messages.. is about all you can do then.
<chartoin> did you check out the pastebin link
<chartoin> it shows the error
<amerigo> where i can paste the output from glxinfo??
<chartoin> amerigo paste it herehttp://pastebin.com/
<chartoin> amerigo paste it here http://pastebin.com/
<chartoin> then give the link in your address bar in this channel
<amerigo> Here you can see all the info a get http://pastebin.com/d69ec111c
<Dr_willis> the 'pastebinit' command is VERY handy :)
<Dr_willis> !info pastebinit
<ubotu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 84 kB
<amerigo> Dr_Willis: I've try caffeine ... I don't know the program you said....
<amerigo> kaffeine said that I have no codec to reproduce a .smill file
<chartoin> Dr.willis, didi you look at this? http://pastebin.com/
<cuznt> amerigo smil is an old codec
<cuznt> try helix player
<amerigo> my problem is little different
<cuznt> right on
<chartoin> youtube videos work fine
<amerigo> kubuntu don't recognize my monitor (it is set like generic monitor)
<amerigo> so I cannot adjust resolution
<amerigo> youtube works already fine
<Dr_willis> helix player? egsds. :) try vlc and mplayer,gmplayer...
<Dr_willis> well its bed time here.. night all
<amerigo> eagles: no tips?
<eagles0513875> amerigo: i had that issue do u have direct rendering a yes
<emil> salut cine a facut cursul fundamentals of unix?
<eagles0513875> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<emil> qui fait le course fundamentals of unix?
<Jucato> !fr | emil
<ubotu> emil: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<emil> who made the course fundamentals of unix?
<amerigo> eagles: I do not understand
<amerigo> eagles: what you said?
<emil> me?
<amerigo> no eagles..
<emil> ok
<Jucato> amerigo: you can use the Tab key to autocomplete someone's nick, like type "eagle" then hit the Tab key. calling them by their complete nick will notify them that their name has been mentioned, one way or another
<amerigo> thank you Jucato
<amerigo> or you are a bot....
 * Jucato whacks amerigo... that should give you an idea
<amerigo> thank you the same
<amerigo> oh sorry
<amerigo> and * this is?
<Jucato> hm?
<amerigo> i'm newbie of this chat-forum
<noam_> what might cause this: http://picasaweb.google.com/noam.mor/HelloWorld/photo#5189456618707501090 ? i mean the yellow lines
<makdaknife> noam_: looks like a dodgy graphics card... or driver
<noam_> :/
<Nyad> Hi, anyone here use wxPython, the wxPython channel is dead
<noam_> try #python
<Nyad> ok
<Jucato> or #wxwidgets if there is one
<Nyad> ah there is :) thanks
<godkas> There i found a fix
<godkas> regional settings
<emil> hi who made the course fundamentals of unix?
<Nyad> what does i18n mean?
<Pici> internationalization
<Pici> Nyad: supposedly because there are 18 characters between the first and last characters.  Basically its translating.
<Nyad> oh ok
<PhilRod> (strictly speaking, i18n is enabling your app to be translated, while l10n is actually translating it into a given language, but i18n is often used for both)
<jim> Hey
<Pici> Much better explanation there.
<jim> i buggered up my apt thingy  !! how can i fix it again
<jim> it says "The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem."
<llutz> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jim> nah still same thing
<jim> i was playing around with it trying to learn how it works and i put in a command line into it, in the sourse code thingy and it doesnt work now
<jim> so no more ideas i take it ?
<nerd__> .
<user1> where to download vbox puel version?
<SlimeyPete> user1: from the virtualbox website?
<SlimeyPete> or else the OSS version is in the repos
<user1> exact link?
<user1>  i want puel
<SlimeyPete> user1: there's a link on their download page.
<SlimeyPete> it's labelled "binaries"
<user1> hm
<user1> SlimeyPete thx
<Ayabara> why oh why can't kubuntu have as good support for laptop media buttons as ubuntu do? shouldn't it be possible to use the same information to make it work by default?
<stdin> "The only difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu is that Ubuntu uses Gnome by default and Kubuntu uses KDE by default", so you're looking at a KDE (4) bug
<Knight488> if I install 8.04, will the downloader update my files to the official 8.04 release when it comes out?
<stdin> yes
<loumalin> #ubuntu-fr
<Ayabara> stdin, meaning that distro using kde has better support for multimedia keys than kubuntu does?
<stdin> Ayabara: no, meaning that not being able to use MM keys is a KDE4 issue, if you run KDE3's amarok, for instance, they work
<stdin> (run KDE3's amarok in a KDE4 session)
<popojijo> does anyone know how to get  rid of the double screen in kde4?
<Ayabara> stdin, ah. ok. they don't work well for me in kde3 either, but at least they do something :-) thanks for enlightening me
<Ayabara> kde3-applications, that is
<stdin> if they don't work in KDE3 either, it's usually a kernel/Xorg issue
<stdin> and that would be shared by Gnome/Ubuntu too
<stdin> if not, then... I don't know :)
<Ayabara> stdin, in gutsy they work well with gnome, but not with kde. I saw a kmilo bug somewhere that explained it. kde4 only now, so I'll focus on that :-)
<_abbenormal> hello
<popojijo> hello
<popojijo> does anyone know how to get  rid of the double screen in kde4?
<stdin> popojijo: try #kubuntu-kde4
<popojijo> k , will try
<_abbenormal> is there a way to compile a kernel in kubuntu and not have to make initrd image to boot the system i would like to use vanilla kernels and compile the debian way
<stdin> the debian way _is_ to use an initrd
<stdin> anyway:
<stdin> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<MarcC-backroom> how can I get KDE to stop restoring compiz to run when it restores the last session?
<Ayabara> stdin, did you mean that the MM keys not working is a known kde4 issue, or that it's something I should bug ppl in #kde (like you ;) with?
<SlimeyPete> MarcC-backroom: kill compiz, then log out.
<_abbenormal> ok then why cannt i use a kernel ive compiled under debian in kubuntu
<stdin> MarcC-backroom: system settings > advanced > session manager
<MarcC-backroom> SlimeyPete, doesn't work
<stdin> Ayabara: I think it's known, I've never been able to use them in KDE4 but I can in KDE3 and KDE3 apps
<MarcC-backroom> how do I edit the KDE session to prevent some apps from restarting at login?
<stdin> MarcC-backroom: I just told you
<MarcC-backroom> stdin, sorry, I can't get there, is there a cmd line way?
<stdin> why can't you get there?
<MarcC-backroom> stdin, no windeco
<MarcC-backroom> I try to run kwin --replace from the console and it logs me out :-/
<stdin> I think in ~/.kde/share/config/ksmserverrc add "excludeApps=compiz"
<MarcC-backroom> awesome, I'll try that, thanks stdin
<stdin> put it under "[General]"
<_abbenormal> stdin, you have a few minutes
<stdin> probably
<_abbenormal> cool
<_abbenormal> ok im tring to use a multiproto driver for testing new dvb cards
<kblin> hi folks
<_abbenormal>  the way i know how to work it is build it outside of the kernel
<_abbenormal> then install it to the modules folder related to the kernel
<stdin> right
<MarcC-backroom> stdin, thanks, that worked...how do I manually save my session, btw?
<_abbenormal> so whne i make a kernel for debian and install it it makes a sub folder for modules under the name of the kernel
<kblin> I need to upgrade a gutsy box to hardy (to get some software that doesn't really work in gutsy yet), but over a rather slow link, what'd be the best way to do this?
<_abbenormal> i then install the prototype drivers to it
<kblin> I'm happy to run it doing an aptitude dist-upgrade over night if it doesn't require user interaction
<stdin> MarcC-backroom: hmm, not sure actually. I've never needed to manually save my session
<veloxid> hey I have a problem with my speedstepping, i have a 2ghz centrino_m dothan but the max_freq is 600Mhz
<_abbenormal> when i make a normal kernel under my debain box i dont have to use intrd in the command line
<MarcC-backroom> stdin, I ask because I changed system settings to load a manually saved session at startup
<stdin> _abbenormal: the initrd has it's own command in grub, septate from the kernel line
<_abbenormal> yes i understand that
<flipstar> hi, i want to create a very simple website..any good, easy tools for that ?
<_abbenormal> but if i dont use one it wont boot the drive
<llutz> flipstar: vi
<flipstar> llutz: im not so good in html..
<flipstar> it basicly should just contain to images to 2 different index.html's
<llutz> flipstar: http://www.selfhtml.org/
<stdin> MarcC-backroom: ask in #kde maybe
<veloxid> hey flipstar! Still have my problem with the speedstepping
<stdin> _abbenormal: what happens when you try to boot the compiled kernel?
<flipstar> veloxid: tryed the gutsy live cd ?
<stdin> flipstar: quanta?
<flipstar> i'll check this, thanks
<_abbenormal> it go into kernel panic and gives a vfs error not found at hd0,0
<veloxid> flipstar: yeah tried it, but it run on 600mhz too,
<stdin> yeah, that means it wants a initrd image
<stdin> or the one given is bad
<veloxid> but found out, that the kernel-modul   p4-clockmod"
<veloxid> did not run,
<_abbenormal> ok so then kubuntu has to use initrd to boot the drive
<dwidmann> kind of an offtopic question, but something I need to ask -- My CPU temp is looking pretty crazy right away on a cold boot, it's reading around 55-60 whereas other things are reading anywhere from 22-32. I've heard sometimes it misreports by like double/half/etc, is this likely to be the case or do I have a seriously bad CPU temp problem?
<flipstar> dwidmann: open the case and check out :)
<stdin> _abbenormal: it's a kernel compile-time option, should have noting to do with the distro
<SlimeyPete> dwidmann: if I were you I'd assume the latter, just in case. Generally the inbuilt thermometers are pretty good.
<_abbenormal> just seams strange to have to build extra items when in the mian os its not needed
<stdin> can't you just compile the module against the current kernel?
<SlimeyPete> though 50-60 idle temp isn't unheard-of for some processors
<SlimeyPete> especially if you have a small case and stock cooling
<veloxid> so I started it, now i find the folder cpu_freq, but the problem is that the cpuinfo_max_freq is on 600Mhz, and is not changable
<_abbenormal> nope wont load no place to install the drivers that it finds
<dwidmann> SlimeyPete: flipstar: well, I've checked everything I could think of, twice. I just can't believe that it would be at 60C on a COLD boot, where the ambient temperature in my room is about .... 60F or so.
<_abbenormal> and if i compile them into the kernel then everytime i try a new driver or change what the driver does i have to then compile a kernel
<MarcC-backroom> stdin, thanks, got the answer in #kde - if you change to manual you get a new option on your KMenu to save session
<_abbenormal> where im use to stoping the driver then compiling just the driver and not having to make a new kernel each time
<stdin> MarcC-backroom: so I saw ;)
<MarcC-backroom> can somebody tell me how I can mount a CIFS share at startup? Doing it manually now
<MarcC-backroom> stdin, oh, lol
<veloxid> flipstar: You have any other idea?
<stdin> MarcC-backroom: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<flipstar> veloxid: no..maybe report a bug..
<_abbenormal> thanks stdin ill figure it out
<MarcC-backroom> thanks stdin
<veloxid> perhaps a good idea
<dwidmann> SlimeyPete: flipstar: just seems a little crazy to me ..... because I once watched my temps when I used a hsf that I had forgotten to plug in and it was still ambient temperature on boot and took about 15 minutes before it hit 50-60.....
<flipstar> dwidmann: it might be the sensor is detected incorrect..here i have the same..70°C instead of 50°C
<MarcC-backroom> stdin, do you know if this will cause any sort of long delay when I startup and it can't find the shares? (if I'm on another network)
<dwidmann> flipstar: hmm, I'm guessing either +30C or *2 .... I wonder if there's any good ways of checking
<stdin> MarcC-backroom: probably, yes. and you have to make sure that the network is up before it tries to mount them...
<stdin> MarcC-backroom: you could do some fancy stuff in /etc/rc.local (rc.local is always the last startup tast)
<MarcC-backroom> k, thanks stdin, doing it via the terminal is pretty fast, so maybe I won't bother
<MarcC-backroom> although I wonder if there's a way to mount all 3 shares with one command rather than 3 separate commands
<stdin> MarcC-backroom: sure, separate them with ';' ;)
<MarcC-backroom> ooh, thanks stdin :D learning a lot today
<flipstar> phew..this html thing is complecated for me..no wysiwyg editor :) ?
<llutz> flipstar: openoffice writer :)
<stdin> MarcC-backroom: you can use ';'  '&&' and '||' to string commands together. ';' mean "then run...", '&&' means "if that command worked, then run..." and '||' means "if that command failed, then run..."
<MarcC-backroom> ho ho ho
<MarcC-backroom> now that's cool
<LaVitaBella> Hello can somebody help me please where can i find the IRC logs of kopete?
<MarcC-backroom> stdin, if those are 'sudo' commands, will it ask for the pass x3?
<stdin> LaVitaBella: probably in ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete/logs
<stdin> MarcC-backroom: no, sudo only asks once every (by default) 15 mins per terminal
<MarcC-backroom> coool
<flipstar> llutz: haha thx :=)) seems to work
<Andre_Re> hi
<Andre_Re> hi+
<Andre_Re> i have a problem with kubuntu
<Andre_Re> the wlan is extremely slowly and sometimes the connection dies
<Breetai> hey all, running hardy kubuntu beta. My monitor blanks after 45 minutes. Even when I change the Power saving settings in the Kontrol Panel, it somehone gets renabled. ANy clues what is going on?
<algyz> !hardy | Breetai
<ubotu> Breetai: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Breetai> Thanks did not know about #ubuntu+1
<tashiro> i just created a new partition using qtparted when i copy data however i get an errorr:"access denied" sum 1help
<tashiro> any 1?
<MarcC-backroom> !asking-proper-questions
<MarcC-backroom> darn
<tashiro> excuse me?
<MarcC-backroom> !ask-your-freaking-question
<MarcC-backroom> didn't work either
<MarcC-backroom> sorry, just preparing for later
<tashiro> wtf?
<MarcC-backroom> tashiro, good luck, hope sum1 answers
<hydrogen> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<MarcC-backroom> DUDE there it is
<hydrogen> !en | MarcC-backroom
<ubotu> MarcC-backroom: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<MarcC-backroom> rofl
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<hydrogen> "sum1" isn't english
<MarcC-backroom> | tashiro
<tashiro> english is not my langugage
<tashiro> language
<MarcC-backroom> tashiro, #kubuntu-tashirese
<Jucato> MarcC-backroom: enough of that please
<tashiro> i dont see wy u have to shit on me just because my english is no good
<Pici> tashiro: calm down.
<trappist> tashiro: language, please
<Pici> tashiro: Whats your native language?
<tashiro> TSHIVENDA
<Pici> tashiro: actually, nevermind, your first question was quite well worded.
<hydrogen> this has gone out of control.
<petr> #ubuntu-cz
<trappist> tashiro: your english skills are fine
<Jucato> tashiro: you English is fine, just please avoid using "any1" or "u" and type in complete words
<tashiro> can some one help me then?
<trpr> oy. the backlash against the aolisms. i wish we as a channel could just quietly look the other way :(
<trappist> trpr: I do look the other way - you're more likely to get help when people aren't looking the other way
<MarcC-backroom> I am on a fixed income I cant afford AOL language lessons
<Jucato> tashiro: my guess is that your newly created partition is just not mounted properly
<tashiro> not mounted properly?
<trappist> tashiro: mounted with wrong ownership/permissions
<trappist> wrong for your purposes, anyway
<Jucato> not mounted with correct permissions to be writeable
<MarcC-backroom> tashiro, how are you mounting the partition
<tashiro> well i set it to writeable in the system settings
<MarcC-backroom> tashiro, partition type?
<tashiro> ext3
<BlackAura> So I'm still having the .deb files being 0 bytes problem......
<BlackAura> It was confirmed by someone else when I brought it up a week ago, I'm surprised it hasn't been fixed yet......does anyone know of another kubuntu repository other than kubuntu.org/...
<MarcC-backroom> tashiro, so is the partition listed in /etc/fstab?
<BlackAura> or would someone mind checking to see if they can download this file for me?  http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356-pre-feisty-upgrade/pool-edgy/kdelibs/kdelibs-data_3.5.6-0ubuntu1.1really3.5.5_all.deb  when I try to grab it, or any other .deb file from kubuntu.org/packages, I get a 0 byte file.  All the .diff.gz files are okay, and any other files I've checked are okay, but the .deb ones don't seem to work....is it just me?
<tashiro> yeah
<MarcC-backroom> tashiro, it would help to see /etc/fstab perhaps
<alx54> eerm anybody know how to make strigi keep its index? i dont want to index my whole disk before searching everytime =(
<Xbehave> what program is responsible for buffering streams. say im watching a film in firefox3 using mplayer, is it the plugin or mplayer that decides how long to buffer for
<MarcC-backroom> Xbehave, that's mplayer plugin, and I think you can change that in its configuration
<MarcC-backroom> I made a bunch of changes to it and wow, major difference
<MarcC-backroom> Xbehave, http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/config.php
<Xbehave> thx
<genii> alx54: KDE is incorporating soon nepomukserver which is a DBUS based program which allows configuring of strigi beyond the usual strigi:/ method in file browser. But it not yet packaged for ubuntu, although you can manually install if desired.
<alx54> genii thanks! so if i wanna have a usable desktopsearch in kubuntu, i'll have to use Beagle (with Kerry frontend) ?
<genii> alx54: For now thats probably your best option
<alx54> genii cool thanks!
<genii> alx54: np
<ryancleminson> Evening All
<user1_> in firefox how do i resume downloading of downthemall ?
<flipstar> is there an application that shows the size of an window ?
<ryancleminson_> Evening All
<flipstar> nvm, got it
<ryancleminson_> Does anyone know if Gimp is being updated in the next version of Kubuntu
<flipstar> ryancleminson_: 2.4.5-1ubuntu2 is currently in hardy
<ryancleminson_> cheers Flipstar
<user1_> in firefox how do i resume downloading of downthemall ?
<ryancleminson_> I know there has been talk about something called Geggle?
<flipstar> user1_: you have to install an downloadmanager for that
<ryancleminson_> Anyone shed some light on this
<user1_> f.k
<user1_> flipstar i have already downthemall installed
<julio1> hola alguien habla español
<flipstar> oh..doesn't is resume automaticly .. ?
<hitmanWilly> !es | julio1
<ubotu> julio1: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<julio1> ya
<user1_> flipstar tools>downthemall>manager.       i got it. thx
<elida> elida
<makdaknife> makdaknife
<flipstar> flipstar
<reese_> is it possible to install the adobe flash player on a 64bit?
<BlackAura> reese_: you'll have to run a 32-bit build of konqueror or firefox or the browser of your choice
<j2daosh> hey all
<BlackAura> reese_: generally you'll have to create a 32-bit chroot (it's another 32-bit system created somewhere other than your root folder), there are a couple HowTo's online to do it
<j2daosh> how do i install kubuntu off the cd without having x running? for some reason i can get the x to load up on my laptop. when i look in the output files it says no screens found
<j2daosh> correction, screens found but no usual configurations
<XenThraL> I have 64 and I dont need to run a 64bit firefox
<XenThraL> eh, 32bit firefox
<XenThraL> to watch flash videos
<j2daosh> what do i need to do to get x up and working?
<BlackAura> I also know Gentoo used to run a dual lib'd system.......you had a /lib64 and a /lib32, and every library you installed used to be built for both archs, that way you could build a 64bit or 32bit app on top of it
<BlackAura> j2daosh: do you have an ATI graphics card?
<j2daosh> nope, a pos onboard intel
<BlackAura> XenThraL: awesome!  Personally I was looking for an alternative as i didn't want to create a chroot just to have flash support in firefox......do you know how you went about getting it?
<j2daosh> intel 82845g
<XenThraL> yeah
<XenThraL> same command as for the 32bit version
<XenThraL> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree or something
<BlackAura> j2daosh: ah okay, I had problems getting X to load on my laptop, and I had to install the ATI drivers before it would work
<BlackAura> oh, cool, I'll have to try that when I get home....
<j2daosh> ok, so how do i do that?
<j2daosh> its the live cd version
<BlackAura> j2daosh: well, that was because my laptop had an ATI graphics card that didn't like the default X drivers
<j2daosh> i think i remember having to install nvidia for this the last time i tried it
<j2daosh> how do i tell it to use a diferent one? xorg-reconfiure?
<leo> hola al alguien
<jonathan__> hello!
<jonathan__> I've a further question :D
<jonathan__> i try to sync my palm with kubuntu
<jonathan__> so i had to log the port it'S connected to.
<jonathan__> a logfile says following:
<jonathan__> new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 31
<jonathan__> what means this??
<jonathan__> i need a /dev/...-port
<flipstar> jonathan__: try <sudo fdisk -l>
<jussio1> !portables | jonathan__
<ubotu> jonathan__: Guides for smartphones and portable devices can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/
<FFForever> can i see the output from scripts on cron?
<jonathan__> this doesn't work cause i'm using kde ;)
<jonathan__> and's not neccessary
<jonathan__> i just need the dev-port my palm is connected to
<jonathan__> Apr 15 19:05:45 Kubuntu-7 kernel: [13969.673267] usb 5-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 31
<Teo-> how can i add 4 workspaces to use compiz cube ??
<mavi_> salve a tutti
<jussio1> !it | mavi_
<ubotu> mavi_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<BudgetDedicated> I've just installed hardy, created two empty partitions after install with type FD (raid autodetect) on sda3 and sdb3. Modules for MD and Raid1 are loaded but still I do not get a /dev/md0 to create the raid with. What could be the problem?
<BudgetDedicated> never mind just had mdadm create the device for me. lets hope it 'sticks'
<sola> help please,i downloaded kubuntu 7.10 desktop iso image and booted m/c with burnt disc..its reporting critic error and prompting for username & password (live cd) , any default login details to enter inside
<flipstar> is there a way to limit the .thumbnails/ size ?
<flipstar> sola: the disc is maybe damaged..did you checked it ?
<sola> flipstar, ok disc may be corrupted...i would like to know any way to enter with default login details...else will reburn the disc & try
<KrazyWolf> Sup guys
<flipstar> sola: it should autologin..login name is:ubuntu, password: none (no password)
<KrazyWolf> How do you register your name on irc?
<flipstar> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<KrazyWolf> that doesn't help, flipstar
<KrazyWolf> i know how to get a nick, i forgot how to register it
<flipstar> i thought it would
<KrazyWolf> Thanks for the try :)
<flipstar>  /msg nickserv <nick> passwd or so
<sola> flipstar, thank you, will try once and leave
<flipstar> KrazyWolf: /msg nickserv register <your-password>
<KrazyWolf> Thank you :)
<KrazyWolf> Now to the real issue
<stdin> KrazyWolf: you know that information was on http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<KrazyWolf> i googled it but flipstar beat me to it
<stdin> it was the link ubotu gave, the one you said dosen't help
<KrazyWolf> I got wubi last night that installs linux on the machien as a dual boot type of thing, it was suppose to uninstall like any other program off the add/remove program option, well when I boot my computer I get the vista boot manager asking which OS to boot, I have Vista, and I don't know how to remove it! I tried to run the vista dvd and do a bootrec.exe /fixboot and a /fixmbr but it didn't take it away
<sola> flipstar, if you dont mind have another issue, i am running ubuntu gnome version, but no suff space to install kde files, is there any way to redirect apt-get/ aptitude to redirect installation to custom location (mounted path of another partition) than default, if  this issue can be overcome will be of great helpful to me
<KrazyWolf> stdin, I saw the "type /nick nickname" command and thats not what i wanted, Big whoop, I figured it out thanks to flipstar
<stdin> you need to read what is given if you want help
<KrazyWolf> stdin, I get the point
<KrazyWolf> stdin,  your the only one that is complaning about it when it was a conversation between me and flipstar, its not that big of a deal, put a smile obn
<stdin> to remove vista you have to format the partition with it on, after making sure to install grub to the mbr
<flipstar> sola: thats very complicated..it would probably easier to try to resize the partition from a livecd..(after a backup of corse)
<KrazyWolf> stdin, I don't need to remove vista, I need to remove the boot option of loading kubuntu when my computer boots up
<stdin> ahh, that's would probably be in C:\boot.list (or similar)
<stdin> try ##windows for the exact name (it's a "hidden" file by default)
<sola> flipstar, ok will maintain a separate copy of kubuntu then...thank you
<KrazyWolf> stdin, you know when you dual boot, and you get that boot manager giving you a time to select which OS you want to choose before it timesout to default? well I still have kubuntu-kde and kubuntu for some reason listed even after i uninstalled kubuntu through my add/remove programs like the program wubi stated it does
<flipstar> sola: or you could try to chroot into it from a cd and then uninstall ubuntu-desktop, install kubuntu-desktop
<KrazyWolf> stdin, I did some research online, but I find it a big confusing, it tells me to do some weird bcdedit commands because vista doesn't have a boot.ini file anymore
<stdin> it's C:\boot.(something) anyway
<flipstar> sola: but thats probably risky
<stdin> ahh, well
<sola> flipstar, but still present partition size(4 GB) is too small, i am planning kubuntu(kde3.5) then build kde4 on top of that
<KrazyWolf> stdin, nad I thought running the vista recovery and doing a fixboot and fixmbr command would remove the kubuntu options but it isn't
<KrazyWolf> stdin, the only reason I'm still on vista is because kubuntu refuses to work for me, i get the no screen fatal error message during its attempt to boot x
<flipstar> sola: right..thats very small for kde3+4
<sola> flipstar, got some idea, think its safe...using partimage will backup present ubuntu desktop, will go to bigger partition and restore there
<flipstar> when it doesnt save partition information..sure
<sola> flipstar, i got this clue from your backup, resize suggestion
<stdin> KrazyWolf: according to http://www.vistabootpro.org/ they changed it in vista to be some command prompt command, you can either try using the tool on that page to try the command yourself
<flipstar> sola: backup is only for security..the resizing shouldn't destroy data at all
<KrazyWolf> stdin, I'm getting an error message with that program saying it can't find Vista or its installed on a hidden drive... ??????? lol
<IS> hi
<KrazyWolf> Real-mode Boot Sector
<KrazyWolf> ---------------------
<KrazyWolf> identifier              {c176cbe3-0a9d-11dd-9718-00508d9f5144}
<KrazyWolf> device                  partition=C:
<KrazyWolf> path                    \ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr
<KrazyWolf> description             Kubuntu-KDE4
<KrazyWolf> Real-mode Boot Sector
<KrazyWolf> ---------------------
<KrazyWolf> identifier              {c176cbe4-0a9d-11dd-9718-00508d9f5144}
<KrazyWolf> device                  partition=C:
<KrazyWolf> path                    \ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr
<KrazyWolf> description             Kubuntu
<KrazyWolf> That's what I need to delete!
<KrazyWolf> But I can't figure how!!
<KrazyWolf> That path doesn't exist anymore
<flipstar> !paste | KrazyWolf
<ubotu> KrazyWolf: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<IS> you don`t use KDE?
<IS> anymore
<KrazyWolf> I don't use anytype of kubuntu anymore, I installed a wierd thing called wubi that does some dual boot thing, and when i uninstalled kubuntu from my computer through add/remove like it told me to do, it still shows up as an option to boot when i turn on my computer, and I'm running vista so that whole bcdedit thing is mad confusing and this vistabootpro isn't showing them
<IS> yeah they kick you if you flood they did it to me once before i relized i posted the wrong thing
<KrazyWolf> Only when I look at my BCD Registery Settings
<IS> i can ask someone about it later like ten, but i`m not sure never used wubi???
<IS> i could log back in tonight if i remember
<KrazyWolf> Ya I don't know, even when I delete the entrys in my bcd file it still shows up by itself some how
<IS> yeah might not have uninsalled whole file
<IS> i gotta go srry ttyl
<mavi_> ciao
<mavi_> ciao
<jussi01> !it | mavi_
<ubotu> mavi_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<feierfox> please recomment a PDF viewer!
<llutz> kpdf
<dthacker-work> feierfox: kpdf
<cichy> Hi, I encountred problem with Adept Updater - status for some packages is "upgradable", but cannot upgrade
<eagles0513875> cichy: r u using adept or a command line interface
<FrauHansen> hi, did someone else notice the problem with libarts1-xine and mplayerthumbs?
<cichy> these packages are from medibuntu
<cichy> does anyone know solution?
<cichy> After requesting upgrade explicitely, it says BREAK(upgrade)
<djdarkman> Hi I`m developing a web app in php can someone recomend me a good lightweight mail server wich works automaticly with the php mail() function?
<FrauHansen> i can only have one of them installed, when i install the respective other, the installed one gets removed
<cichy> no one using medibuntu source?
<flipstar> FrauHansen: that's how it should be
<flipstar> they conflicting each other
<FrauHansen> flipstar: thats sad :(  amarok without arts is a desaster and xine-preview is ugly (only 1st frame ?!)
<flipstar> maybe try ffmpegthumbnailer or so
<FrauHansen> i'll give it a shot. is it in the repo?
<flipstar> yep
<flipstar> in universe
<user1> Could not load the Host USB Proxy Service (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND). The service might be not installed on the host computer.a  using ubuntu, virtualbox
<llutz> user1: enable usbfs, use google how
<user1> k
<FrauHansen> flipstar: thanks
<PhilRod> FrauHansen: "amarok without arts is a desaster"?! Shurely shome mishtake?
<llutz> i don't like amarok, but it definetly don't need arts
<emilsedgh> how could you dont like amarok!
<eagles0513875> i love amarok
<eagles0513875> and im using alsa on my machine
<emilsedgh> there are actually two kinds ow human beings, those who love amarok, and those who have never heard of it
<FrauHansen> well without it i have to kill artsd before amarok plays back any music (amarok/xine using alsa btw)
<llutz> emilsedgh: 3, ... and those who just don't like it
<emilsedgh> llutz: no no, not acceptable
<flipstar> i know of amarok but purged it as fast as i could :)
<flipstar> now using audacious instead
<emilsedgh> so the third type is 3)who know amarok, but have not discovered how cool it is
<flipstar> i fully discovered it before that
<flipstar> it was just not what i wanted
<llutz> emilsedgh: most of the time it crashes before i discover it's coolness
 * emilsedgh is getting depressed
<harmental> hey guys...is there any good software to make vide screen captions?
<flipstar> emilsedgh: try audacious and you'll feel better :)
<emilsedgh> harmental: try wink
<llutz> harmental: recordmydesktop
<emilsedgh> oh, right, wink is for tutorials
<harmental> emil and llutz: thx u guys
<oem> hallo
<dthacker-work> !hi | oem
<ubotu> oem: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
 * dthacker-work hugs his amarok
<mark_> im using pygame in linux and the code" pygame.image.load " come back with an erreo that the file cannot be opened is there a different code for loading images when in linux
<phoenixz> I have this music symbol in the system tray, it does not have a menu or identification.. How can I find out what this is, and / or get rid of it?
<dthacker-work> phoenixz: right click does what?
 * dthacker-work loses interest and wanders away......
<phoenixz> dthacker-work> nuttin...
<phoenixz> woah, bit of patience there please :) I'm attending some 20 persons here..
<trappist> how hard is it to cross-compile for amd64 from an i386 install?
<phoenixz> dthacker-work> sorry for the "slow" response of 2 mins there but do you have a clue about this problem?
<TimS> Netsplit :o
<Ketrel> Is there any risk of using Synaptec rather than Adept?
<stdin> no
<KrazyWolf> Hey guys
<KrazyWolf> I just did a fresh install of kubuntu on my laptop, and everything went well, but I'm wondering how do I get drivers for my wireless card?
<KrazyWolf> Anyone
<dthacker-work> what kind of wireless card?
<dthacker-work> phoenixz: I'm at work too :), without seeing the icon it's hard to tell what its for.  Your're description does not match anything I'm familiar with.
<dthacker-work> !wireless | KrazyWolf
<ubotu> KrazyWolf: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<phoenixz> dthacker-work> on phone, mom
<KrazyWolf> how else would I figure out what drivers wern't installed?
<jhutchins_wk> Ok, ther are no devices configured in xorg.conf.  Where is kubuntu storing the config (and why is it breaking the standard)?
<KrazyWolf> I'm in some window called "Configure "KDE CONTROL MODULE" and it shows my network interfaces, and it shows my eth0 has wired and it sees eth1 but it won't enable, everytime i click on enable it go back to disabled
<lovre> i need help. Can someone tell me how to connect to the network with wpa_supplicant? It is on Asus eee pc, the os is xandros. Please help.. i know this chan is kubuntu, but i need help
<terettes15> can i get a couple of names for mp3 converters?
<llutz> terettes15: just one: lame ;)
<terettes15> thank you
<zerge> is there a way to make the kde menu sections to expand to the left? I got my kde panel on the right, and when the sections expand over the menu itself it annoys me
<KrazyWolf> How do I run the update?
<KrazyWolf> because I did the install without network connection
<KrazyWolf> I open konqueror and it works, but how do I obtain additional updates for it or something?
<zerge> KrazyWolf: you need to add repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list, then run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<KrazyWolf> zerge, this is my first time EVER seeing linux, so you lost me
<emilsedgh> KrazyWolf: adept
<nosrednaekim> KrazyWolf: ah.... go into adept_manager->adept-> manage repositories
<phoenixz> dthacker-work> on phone, mom
<KrazyWolf> where the hell is adept? lol
<KrazyWolf> do i have to run a command?
<KrazyWolf> oh I see
<eagles0513875> welcome back KrazyWolf
<mavi_> it
<KrazyWolf> Hey eagles0513875, thank you
<eagles0513875> KrazyWolf: hows kubuntu treating u
<mavi_> italian
<KrazyWolf> I did a fresh install on my laptop and it works but I can't get my wireless to connect, but im thinking its probably cuz i did the install without net connection
<nosrednaekim> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<KrazyWolf> eagles0513875, so far im intimidated, don't know anything lol
<eagles0513875> KrazyWolf: shouldnt matter
<nosrednaekim> KrazyWolf: you have your laptop on ethernet now?
<eagles0513875> KrazyWolf: do lspci for me and tell me what kinda card u got
<KrazyWolf> ya I got it on ethernet
<KrazyWolf> eagles0513875, when i run go to run command and type lspci
<KrazyWolf> nothing happens
<eagles0513875> open up konsole
<KrazyWolf> okay
<KrazyWolf> Broadcom corp bcm4306
<nosrednaekim> yech :(
 * dthacker-work hums the fwcutter theme song
<KrazyWolf> its an old compaq machine
<popojijo> i heard ubuntu has a usability team (that tries to make ubuntu user friendly), is that right? and is there one for kubuntu?
<KrazyWolf> eagles0513875?
<eagles0513875> KrazyWolf: what model compaq
<eagles0513875> im on a compac pesario r4000 series
<_myrtille_> popojijo: i think there's a usability team for kde but not for kubuntu
<slkfskdlf> hey if something is LGPL and I modify the source and distribute it with my close source commercial app. I only have to give them the modified source of the LGPL thing right? and I don't have any other legal issues?
<_myrtille_> but i'm not sure
<KrazyWolf> R3000
<KrazyWolf> So how do I get my wifi to work
<popojijo> martalli: is that part of kde project or ubuntu project?
<KrazyWolf> I did a command the "sudo lshw -C network"
<KrazyWolf> and it lists my wireless card and says I have drivers, but its disabled for some reason, and everytime I go to enable it it keeps going back to disabled
<nosrednaekim> popojijo: yeah, kubuntu has a usability contact, do you have a problem?
<KrazyWolf> No one can help?
<popojijo> nosrednaekim: well, is a person or a team? because id like to join it, or give some input
<KubuntuJack> what is the problem ?  I'm no expert but had no problem...
<popojijo> it's related to kde4
<popojijo> i don't use kde3
<nosrednaekim> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<flipstar> is there a way to limit the .thumbnails/ ?
<KubuntuJack> I'd hold off on kde 4 for a while..
<nosrednaekim> popojijo: I'm not sure if there is a useability team for kubuntu, but if its a KDE4 issue, definately talk to the KDE usability team
<KrazyWolf> nosrednaekim, that doesn't help me on why the device keeps turning off when i try to enable it
<popojijo> nosrednaekim: where can i find them?
<nosrednaekim> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<nosrednaekim> popojijo: just a sec
<DarkriftX> whats the 'name' for 7.10 again?
<nosrednaekim> popojijo: http://usability.kde.org/
<nosrednaekim> DarkriftX: gutsy gibbon
<DarkriftX> ty
<ibert> Help!my kmail deleted all my emails in my IMAP-Inbox when it crashed. Any idea how I can get the mails back?
<fdoving> ouch.
<DarkriftX> ok, i added 'deb http://www.virtualbox.org/debian gutsy non-free ' to my sources.list and im getting an error about the public key. the page that tells me to add this source says nothing about hte key, what can i do?
<coggz> i have a nokia 6680 (60 series) and i use ObexTool 0.33, what better tools are there
<ibert> does nobody know a tool available in kubuntu to recover accientienly deleted files?
<flipstar> ibert: on ext3 ?
<ibert> yes
<llutz> bad luck
<eagles0513875> whats the command to start compiz
<eagles0513875> !bluetooth | coggz
<ubotu> coggz: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<ibert> shit
<eagles0513875> coggz: someone was in dev channel this am complaining of obex issues u on kde4
<flipstar> ibert: maybe try friendly-recovery or magicrescue
<ibert> i'll check it out
<coggz> eagles0513875: i have it working, via cable, i just want nicer interface
<ibert> flipstar: they aren't in kubuntu :-(
<KrazyWolf> Do I have to like set my network settings in order for the wifi to work?
<eagles0513875> obex if ur on kde4 i dont think there has been a port of that app to kde4 yet
<sourcemaker_> Can I use the SAP GUI for java in Kubuntu?
<eagles0513875> KrazyWolf: depends if ur connecting to a secure network
<KrazyWolf> I don't even know if wifi is working
<KrazyWolf> It's not even detecting anything or I don't even know lol
<KrazyWolf> This is so confusing
<flipstar> ibert: you have to enable the universe repository for that
<coggz> what is your laptop KrazyWolf?
<KrazyWolf> Compaq Presario R3000'
<flipstar> ibert: or ask your isp if he still has the mail's
<KrazyWolf> I don't even know what to do or where to start lol
<coggz> KrazyWolf: is that the broadcom driver?
<KrazyWolf> yea
<coggz> !!!
<KrazyWolf> I already have the broadcom drivers
<coggz> ok, i had that problem
<ibert> flipstar: uniserse is on..
<coggz> and i fixed it
<ibert> flipstar: but magicrescue isn'there
<coggz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<ibert> but thanks anyway.
<coggz> follow exactly
<coggz> works
<flipstar> ibert: you have to update first after enabling ..
<KrazyWolf> I have gutsy
<coggz> same
<coggz> it still works perfectly
<coggz> it is the only guide that i found worked, with 'no fluff'
<KrazyWolf> coggz, this is my first time ever being exposed to linux
<KrazyWolf> That tut doesn't look to friendly to first time users
<mcbrandt_> agree ;)
<coggz> it is easy to follow, i was total n00b, needing wireless on first linux experience
<coggz> 3 steps, 2nd one depends on model
<ibert> flipstar: thanks
<flipstar> it worked ?
<coggz> is it working? KrazyWolf
<KrazyWolf> coggz, im doing ito n my laptop
<KrazyWolf> but after i do that ftp command
<KrazyWolf> it stays on "resolving ftp.compaq.com
<coggz> it needs ethernet cable
<KrazyWolf> lmfao
<coggz> u did that?
<KrazyWolf> now i did lol
<coggz> lol, u need internet to set it up... crazy but a must
<KrazyWolf> i gotta start over again huh
<coggz> ...
<coggz> lol
<coggz> it does work when u do it right
<coggz> lol
<KrazyWolf> when i do
<flipstar> any nice apache monitor's for gkrellm/kicker/desktop ?
<KrazyWolf> whoops sorry, when i do "sudo apt-get install cabextract"
<KrazyWolf> it says E: couldn't find package cabextract
<flipstar> !info cabextract
<ubotu> cabextract (source: cabextract): a program to extract Microsoft Cabinet files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-2 (gutsy), package size 52 kB, installed size 184 kB
<flipstar> its in universe KrazyWolf
<KrazyWolf> which is?
<flipstar> goto adept->edit software sources
<flipstar> and enable universe
<coggz> !nokia
<ubotu> Guides for smartphones and portable devices can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/
<pcg|Raven-CSS> i cant get envy to work can someone help??
<KrazyWolf> when i go to adept manager and go adept its only fetch updates and manage repositories
<sourcemaker_> are you using already kde4?
<KrazyWolf> ohhh i see! its teh community-maintained open source software
<KrazyWolf> I got it
<zorroloko> hey
<pcg|Raven-CSS> i cant get envy to work can someone help??
<flipstar> !envy | pcg|Raven-CSS
<ubotu> pcg|Raven-CSS: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<zorroloko> que hable castellano no hay nadie no?
<Odd-rationale> !es | zorroloko
<ubotu> zorroloko: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<pcg|Raven-CSS> how do i tell what version of Ubuntu i have??
<Odd-rationale> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<coggz> KrazyWolf: how u getting on?
<CN> hi all
<CN> i am new around here, and i'm having some problems
<Odd-rationale> CN: sure. just aks
<flipstar> anyone know a faster image indexer than 'imageindex' ? im waiting several hours now :/
<KrazyWolf> coggz, im getting a "couldn't open bcmw15.infi" at step 3?
<KrazyWolf> do i have to go back to root or something?
<KrazyWolf> cuz im still in that bcm43xx folder
<CN> ok. when i try to update my kubuntu or install something by the console
<CN> i always get one error
<KrazyWolf> nvm now its saying driver bcmw15 is already isntalled
<Odd-rationale> CN: what does it say?
<coggz> hmm
<zorroloko> porque falla tanto totem?
<CN> E: O pacote flashplugin-nonfree não tem candidato para instalação
<KrazyWolf> okay coggz, now when i do ndiswrapper -l
<KrazyWolf> I get a invalid driver
<Odd-rationale> CN: english, please?
<coggz> oh,
<KrazyWolf> I get a bcmw15 invalid driver adn a lsbcmnds invalid driver
<CN> E: the package fllashplugin-nonfree does not have permition to install
<Odd-rationale> CN: try this: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<CN> kk
<coggz> ok, did u sudo the last step?
<KrazyWolf> ya i did sudo ndiswripper -i bcmw15.inf
<KrazyWolf> so it says driver bcmw15 is already installed
<coggz> ok, how long ago di u put kubuntu on?
<KrazyWolf> than when i do the ndiswrapper -l command I get bcmw15: invalid driver, lsbcmnds: invalid driver
<KrazyWolf> Like an hour ago
<KrazyWolf> first time ever
<coggz> ok, did u try other methods?
<KrazyWolf> what other methods?
<KrazyWolf> nope, this is the only time I've done something
<CN> it says flashplugin-nonfree isn't actually installed, so any package was installed , remover
<coggz> hmm, good.
<KrazyWolf> I even went to like restricted drivers thingie and installed the firmware on it
<coggz> ah
<KrazyWolf> i followed another tut on how to do that
<coggz> undo that
<KrazyWolf> the firmware?
<coggz> yes
<KrazyWolf> ok
<KrazyWolf> now what?
<KrazyWolf> retry the ndiswrapper -l ?
<coggz> yes
<KrazyWolf> same thing
<Odd-rationale> hmm. does anyone know if the flash package is broken again? It was updated not to long ago...
<KrazyWolf> invalid
<coggz> reboot and try, its a pain
<Odd-rationale> CN: try "sudo aptitude purge flashplugin-nonfree"
<KrazyWolf> k
<KrazyWolf> oh crap
<KrazyWolf> that means i have to start all over!
<KrazyWolf> lol
<CN> Odd-rationale olha que argumentro e ke kant usa para justificar que mentir é smpre uma acçao contraria ao dever??
<KrazyWolf> my gf is going to kill me, she is waiting for me to get ready so we cna leave lol
<CN> sry for double message
<Odd-rationale> !es | cn
<ubotu> cn: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<KrazyWolf> its been almost two hours almost me trying to fix this
<coggz> lol
<eagles0513875> Odd-rationale: i think thats portugese
<eagles0513875> KrazyWolf: come back to it tomorrow
<Odd-rationale> !pt | CN
<ubotu> CN: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<coggz> took me a week, then i found that guide, took 5mins
<eagles0513875> KrazyWolf: ull be amazed at how coming back to things helps
<Odd-rationale> eagles0513875: :?
<Odd-rationale> KrazyWolf: was it ever working?
<KrazyWolf> eagles0513875, I'm going to have to lol, I have a huge project due next week and so much homework so iunno
<KrazyWolf> Odd-rationale, what? for kubuntu? this is first time ever running linux on my machine
<KrazyWolf> the wireless use to work without problems for windows
<eagles0513875> KrazyWolf: u have us here to help lol
<Odd-rationale> KrazyWolf: your wireless card. what chipset is it?
<coggz> i know, i put kubuntu on my dell
<CN> it gives me the same mistake
<KrazyWolf> broadcom 4306
<coggz> same BCMxx crap
<flipstar> omg indexing is at 'c' of 'a-z' and its running 5hours now ://
<Odd-rationale> KrazyWolf: I got both of my broadcom working with bcm43xx-fwcutter ndiswrapper did not work for me...
<flipstar> seems like it'll take a month @_@
<coggz> has it rebooted?
<eagles0513875> KrazyWolf: i have tha tcard and it works outa box for me
<KrazyWolf> I don't think I rebooted after I did that firmware thing
<CN> Odd-rationale: it gives me the same mistake
<eagles0513875> KrazyWolf: go to k menu then system
<KrazyWolf> k
<eagles0513875> KrazyWolf: reboot and it should and will work
<coggz> firemware thing is crap, 11mbps and the range... well i hope you dont mind stitting near your router
<eagles0513875> coggz: i havent had any problems coggz u werent having an obex issues were u transferring stuff from ur phone
<coggz> ?
<KrazyWolf> imma try to reboot
<Odd-rationale> CN: try your language's channel. they may be able to help you out beeter.
<KrazyWolf> I just redid the firmware
<KrazyWolf> and im going to hang it up for the day
<eagles0513875> coggz: were u talking bout a nokia and obex
<KrazyWolf> my gf is gonna murder me lol
<coggz> oh, yea, i got a program
<coggz> obextools gui is nasty
<eagles0513875> coggz: this might also interest u
<eagles0513875> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebluetooth/+bug/217696
<coggz> Qnokiacommander 0.5 is good
<KrazyWolf> is it normal for the screen to stay black during boot?
<coggz> i have no bluetooth
<KrazyWolf> and than it flashes some text and than goes to login?
<coggz> KrazyWolf: you have ati?
<KrazyWolf> yes
<Odd-rationale> KrazyWolf: for me. yes
<coggz> ok,
<coggz> 1 mo
 * Mr_Pan is away: Sono occupato
<eagles0513875> !it | Mr_Pan
<ubotu> Mr_Pan: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<KrazyWolf> lol now it doesn't even show my device nemore under network
<eagles0513875> KrazyWolf: call it a day dude we dont wanna be held responsible for ur murder lol
<Odd-rationale> KrazyWolf: did you try using fwcutter instead of ndiswrapper?
<KrazyWolf> Odd-rationale, I did that fwcutter package install, and than went to me restriced drivers and installed firmware and used a local file that i downloaded off a tut
<Mr_Pan> eagles0513875, sorry it's my away messagge in italian only ......
<coggz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=337932 for bootscreen KrazyWolf
<eagles0513875> Mr_Pan: its ok thats a my bad then
<KrazyWolf> Thx coggz
<KrazyWolf> When I go to adept installer, nothing is checked anymore lol
<KrazyWolf> I think I screwed things up big time
<coggz> reinstall.. lol
<KrazyWolf> ya im an idiot lol
<desirix> lol
<desirix> what a conversation *g
<KrazyWolf> I don't even know if i want to have ubuntu anymore
<KrazyWolf> so much headache already
<KrazyWolf> I don't even know how to look at a "my computer" type of thing
<KrazyWolf> or nething lol
<eagles0513875> KrazyWolf: try kubuntu thats what im on
<desirix> yes kubuntu is really nice
<KrazyWolf> That's what i installed
<eagles0513875> u said ubuntu
<eagles0513875> there is a minor difference between the 2
<desirix> yes kde :)
<coggz> i love it now it works, it can be a pain at first - especially for our broadcom chips -
<KrazyWolf> ya I know i forgot the K
<KrazyWolf> I don't even know how to get the start.exe to run so i can reinstall it!
<KrazyWolf> lol
<eagles0513875> coggz: lol i hear ya it used to be a pain for my ati card but not any more not even for my broadcom
<KrazyWolf> How do I get the start.exe on the kubuntu livecd to run?
<KrazyWolf> when i doule click i get a open with window
<Odd-rationale> KrazyWolf: you need to be in windows to use the start.exe
<coggz> yep, all sorted. im still a n00b at linux, but i got a fully functioning linux tablet pc, a broadcom infested Dell, and an old machine running compiz
<KrazyWolf> jesus
<basso> hey folks!
<KrazyWolf> lol im not liking this at all
<basso> i made a big bobo..!
<basso> I deleted my KDE4 "Taskbar".. how the heck can i restore it..?
<KrazyWolf> I quit for now
<Odd-rationale> KrazyWolf: are you dual booting that machine?
<KrazyWolf> Thanks for the help guys, I'll be back later
<coggz> kk
<KrazyWolf> No Odd-rationale, I did a fresh install
<coggz> cya round
<KrazyWolf> but ill be back guys, def need some serious help with this lol
<Odd-rationale> KrazyWolf: then just boot the cd a reinstall
<KrazyWolf> Thanks guys, see ya soon
<eagles0513875> later _krawek_
<eagles0513875> sry wrong person
<coggz> i like my tablet pc
<eagles0513875> coggz: make and model
<coggz> Acer Travelmate C111TCi
<eagles0513875> nice
<coggz> older
<coggz> £150
<eagles0513875> i have an hp tablet tx1308nr got in december cant get kubuntu on it
<basso> i got a crappy Fuji T4010D.. and i hate it
<eagles0513875> the machine im on now is an old compaq pesario r4000
<crimsun> win 25
<Odd-rationale> coggz: kool. i got a tablet too: toshiba tecra m4
<coggz> how much u all pay?
<basso> so no one knows how you can add a new "taskbar" in kde4?
<coggz> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<eagles0513875> 1000 usd and that included a 1gb to 2gb ddr2 667mhz duel channel ram
<eagles0513875> upgrade
<coggz> cool
<eagles0513875> ya and just got vista ultimate x64
<Odd-rationale> coggz: got mine free. my dad's old computer he got from work...
<coggz> 1ghz Centrino, 512ram, bluetooth, infrared, wireless...
<coggz> second hand from a computer recycling center
<eagles0513875> both my laptops have no bluetooth
<coggz> stylii are a pain for it though
<basso> i got.. 1.6ghz p4, 1 gig ddr1 ram, bt, infr, wireless, and offcourse, a heatbomb
<Odd-rationale> konversation has this cool /sysinfo script
<Odd-rationale> Sysinfo for 'ddatabuntu': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)Mprocessor1.86GHz at 800 MHz (1603 bogomips), , RAM: 670/2027MB, 124 proc's, 7.35h up
<coggz> heatbomb?
<coggz> Sysinfo for 'luke-laptop': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz at 1700 MHz (3396 bogomips), HD: 38/53GB, RAM: 472/495MB, 146 proc's, 1.9h up
<coggz> my dell
<coggz> basso: what is heatbomb
<ign0ramus> hey guys - i need help! i think i broke my linux!  -- my 5 month old install of 7.10 starting freezing right after "Running Local Boot Scripts" when starting up.  I was able to log into X by altering my /etc/event.d/tty* files, but I have to rig Kubuntu just to log in now!
<coggz> !heatbomb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about heatbomb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ign0ramus> Is there a way to regenerate working files?
<basso> heatbomb: A computer that generates enough heat so the owner refers it as the heatbomb
<coggz> oh, lol
<coggz> my old box ran at 70 oC
<coggz> i got it down to 35 maxed out
<Odd-rationale> mine was a heatbomb... until i took out all the dust...
<coggz> getting a new camcorder tomorrow
<coggz> JVC Hdd one, works on linux...
<coggz> copy and paste video off it
<eagles0513875> coggz: i was serving a wedding at my church and it was funny this guy who had an hd camcorder that records to the small dvds and it seems like it takes up less memory when set to hd then with regular mode
<coggz> Do any of you guys know about or belong to the cdc
<eagles0513875> cdc? the center for disease control
<coggz> lol, this is not hd, records to hard drive
<coggz> eagles0513875: no
<SlimeyPete> crudely drawn c...
<eagles0513875> lol
<coggz> not quite, if you dont know, dont worry
<SlimeyPete> you've made us curious now ;p
<coggz> i want their irc key
<coggz> it is Cult of the Dead Cow
<coggz> largest hacking group
<coggz> i want to find out when goolag will be ported to linux
<coggz> still interested?
<SlimeyPete> oh right, yeah I remember them
<SlimeyPete> well, I remember hearing of them.
<coggz> i want goolag, but it is windows only, and no wine
<coggz> u good at porting software?
<SlimeyPete> nah
<SlimeyPete> never done it
<coggz> ok, u know what goolag is?
<eagles0513875> wtf is up with this http://ubuntuforums.org/g/images/259341/1_bill_gates_ubuntu_mini.jpg
<coggz> lol
<eagles0513875> thats classic
<kausik> hello
<coggz> can i access windows protected folders using samba?
<eagles0513875> samba works the other way round
<eagles0513875> u can access windows machines without it but to save to linux based machines from windows u need samba
<coggz> my school has "access denied" folders, can i access them?
<eagles0513875> what kinda folders r they
<coggz> access protected
<eagles0513875> whats in em u wanna get at
<coggz> i have student account, i want access to protected stuff.
<stdin> samba don't give you access to things the server denies you access to
<jeff__> hello
<coggz> is there any simple way of gaining access?
<stdin> we won't support/discuss techniques to gain unauthorised access to another system
<flipstar> coggz: goolag is gnu afaik http://goolag.net/
<coggz> afaik?
<flipstar> as far as i know
<eagles0513875> !afaik | coggz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about afaik - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> !info afaik | coggz
<DamienGray> How do I get "unrar free"
<ubotu> coggz: Package afaik does not exist in gutsy
<rickest> DamienGray: apt-get install unrar
<DamienGray> Thanks
<coggz> flipstar, only windoze
<rickest> DamienGray: technically that's a non-free version
<flipstar> coggz: yes but they provide the source
<rickest> DamienGray: apt-get install unrar-free
<stdin> DamienGray: "apt-get install unrar-free"
<DamienGray> Thanks.
<DamienGray> Hm
<DamienGray> It says it couldn't find the package.
<coggz> oh, ya, but i cant port software -- can i?
<coggz> can u?
<jim> hey can any1 help with apt ?
<JoshOvki> jim: whats the problem?
<DamienGray> What do you need help with Jim?
<coggz> ya jim go ahead
<jeff__> ya coggz... I have the same problem
<coggz> jeff__: y want goolag too?
<coggz> you
<jim> i was playing around with apt and tried to add a source and i buggered it up now i cant get it to work
<stdin> jim: what error does apt give?
<jim> this is what it says when i try to load it up
<jim> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<stdin> anything else?
<JoshOvki> jm: did you try running them
<jim> i initially tried to add a source and i think that THat was the problem
<jim> yeh no luck
<stdin> JoshOvki: they aren't commands on ubuntu
<flipstar> coggz: if you cant do it by yourself you can ask these dude's to do so
<stdin> jim: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<jim> im runnuing Kubuntu
<jim> how ?
<stdin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jim> ok
<coggz> flipstar: thats why i need the channel key
<jim> jim@ubuntu:~$ !paste
<jim> bash: !paste: event not found
<coggz> i got in once, but they kicked me 3 times
<flipstar> coggz: look on the website..
<pteague> what app should i use to sync with my pda?
<stdin> jim: read what ubotu said, ! is a command to it
<coggz> flipstar: not there
<coggz> secret channel
<jim> Im lost
<pteague> he wants his decoder ring
<stdin> jim: open up your /etc/apt/sources.list and copy+paste into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org, then paste the URL back here
<LetsGo67> Here's the scenario: two computers are running Xubuntu 7.10 and they both have wireless cards.  I am using ndiswrapper on one, but not on the other.  The former has a signal strength of 4 bars, but the latter, only 1.  Both computers are at a 3 metre (10 feet) distance from the router.  How can I improve the non-ndiswrapper signal strength?
<stdin> ndiswrapper is probably just reporting the strength wrong, is there any speed difference?
<LetsGo67> stdin, if I move the router any router, it fails to connect.
<stdin> LetsGo67: then it's just a side-effect of ndiswrapper, short of finding a native driver for linux, or replacing the wifi with a linux compatible one, there really isn't anything you can do about it
<jim> i am having a bit of trouble but all i can see in the sources list is winehq and winehq save
<LetsGo67> I am installing ndiswrapper, how can I discover the card model number without opening the PC?
<stdin> jim: does adept work when you open it?
<jim> no
<jim> that error comes up
<jim> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<stdin> LetsGo67: usually "lspci|grep Ethernet" will show you
<jim> i think i tried to to add xine or something as a source and fromthen on it didnt work
<stdin> jim: ok, what version of kubuntu do you have?
<jim> 7.10
<LetsGo67> stdin, says "atheros"
<stdin> LetsGo67: is that all?
<jim> is there a linux program for dummies cause i think i  need 1
<LetsGo67> I AM SO DUMB!  I FORGOT TO CONNECT THE ANTENNA!
<JoshOvki> lol
<karl_> anyone know of a video player i can resync a sound track on? it's just barely off.
<jim> any luck stdin
<stdin> jim: try replacing it with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63359/
<stdin> karl_: mplayer can do it
<LetsGo67> This is a dumb question, but I'd like an answer anyways, please.  Will plugging the antenna improve my signal?
<karl_> depends on the antenna
<stdin> karl_: btw, you'll need to open the list as root with "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list" in order to save it
<karl_> but probably
<karl_> stdin: and why would i want to do that?
<jim> stdin your gunna hate me but i dont understand
<stdin> LetsGo67: almost definitely yes
<jonathan__> hello!
<LetsGo67> lol
<stdin> karl_: meant that for jim actually, don't know why I put you ;)
<LetsGo67> lo stdin
<jonathan__> I tried to connect my externel hard-drive to my kubuntu-computer right now and got circa 10 (not one, TEN!) Windows that a external drive was connected and 10 Shortcuts on the desctop... whats the reason for that? :)
<stdin> jim: press alt-f2 and put in "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list" (no quotes), then enter your password. when kate opens up press Ctrl-A and then delete to delete it all, then copy and paste the lines I put in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63359/ into kate and save, apt/adept should then work
<stdin> jonathan__: does it have 10 partitions or something?
<jim> umm before i do that, i found the add on that i put before it stuffed up !! should i first try and delete it ??
<stdin> jim: the way I said will delete it all for you
<stdin> Ctrl-A + delete
<jim> ok
<jim> ok i did that
<stdin> after you save it, try apt again
<jonathan__> no, there are no 10 partitions :/
<jonathan__> only one... big...
<jim> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
 * jim dances
<jim> hehehe Thanks stdin
<jim> can i keep bugging you about a few more things or do you wanna break
<stdin> you may as well, while I'm actually here
<JoshOvki> stdin doesnt have breaks, he is like some incredable machiene that just keeps on going
<jim> heheh
<JoshOvki> :P
<junior> alguem fala portugues ae
<junior> ?
<jim> ok i have a nvidia card and i clicked it to be enabled and when the system rebooted the screens resolution was massive and i couldnt change it
<jim> so i just changed it back to how it was
<stdin> !pt | junior
<ubotu> junior: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jim> also i am dying to have the 3d effects on my computer
<jim> brb 1 min
<stdin> jim: I think you do that by installing the package "nvidia-settings", then setting it in there
<arcticpenguin380> will kubuntu like my mandrivas /home?
<jim> bak
<jim> ok so i just go to apt and look for nvidia setting yet ?
<jim> yeh
<stdin> the package is called "nvidia-settings"
<stdin> arcticpenguin380: depends on the versions of KDE both use, generally it'd be fine but it'd possible that whichever version is newer will write a value that the other doesn't understand
<jim> do i still click system admin > restricted drivers > click admin mode then enable the nvidia card first ?
<stdin> well you have to have the driver enabled to use that tool
<stdin> you can do that before or after installing however
<jim> ok
<jim> umm i search for nvidia-settings on apt and there isnt anything there
<jim> do i do a apt update or something ?
<stdin> after adding new repos (or replacing them) yeah. you may want to change them to a local server though
<stdin> like "au.archive.ubuntu.com"
<jim> how do i do that
<stdin> you can do it via adept, from Adept->Manage Repositories
 * Daisuke_Ido grumbles about ftp not properly recording macros
<Daisuke_Ido> i need to upload a file twice a day to a webserver, i figured a cron job that generates the file and uploads it would be the best option, but if ftp won't record the macro...
<Daisuke_Ido> !nickflood | morphi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickflood - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !nickspam | morphi
<ubotu> morphi: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #kubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also /msg ubotu Guidelines
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, fine, morphi.  decide on a nick already
<X9nLinux9> Hi guys!  Just finished installing Feisty on my old iMac.  Has gnome on it and I'd like to change to KDE.  Would greatly appreciate if someone would point me in the right direction!
<Daisuke_Ido> stdin, am i even going about this the right way?
<Dragnslcr> X9nLinux9- install the kubuntu-desktop package
<PeterFA> I need to have IE[567] Installed. I'm a web developer.
<PeterFA> anyone know a good site on this? I tried a few tricks like wine and this script installer, but nothing works.
<stdin> !purekde | X9nLinux9 you can use this to remove gnome if other methods fail
<ubotu> X9nLinux9 you can use this to remove gnome if other methods fail: purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<jim> ok i am in software sources where do i put in "au.archive.ubuntu.com"  ?
<Daisuke_Ido> PeterFA, develop to standards rather than proprietary BS (alternatively, you can look for ies4linux or use a VM)
<PeterFA> Daisuke_Ido, I just got to find the rendering bugs.
<stdin> Daisuke_Ido: that's the way I'd do it, or use something list sftp (or rsync if I was clever)
<stdin> jim: it should have a drop-down list at the bottom
<Daisuke_Ido> stdin, the issue i'm running into is that ftp isn't recording my macros :\
<X9nLinux9> The 'Add Remove' has lots of 'stuff' in it but it doesn't show KDE specifically.  I don't have aclue how to find KDE or remove Gnome.
<stdin> I don't really ever use ftp any more (not to upload anyway)
<Daisuke_Ido> X9nLinux9, Dragnslcr just told you exactly how to install kde.
<jim> ok there is nvidia gxl new thats not installed ! is that the one i click     ? cause thats the only one
<stdin> jim: no, that's the driver, it's called "nvidia-settings" and it definitely exists
<X9nLinux9> stdin Thanks!  So far that looks like a good start!
<stdin> !info nvidia-settings
<ubotu> nvidia-settings (source: nvidia-settings): Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0+20070502-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 675 kB, installed size 1616 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<stdin> X9nLinux9: hope so, I wrote that myself ;)
<level1> Hi, I sent some pdfs to my dad and he added some info and sent them back as .tif documents.  I cant find anything that can open a .tif... what sholud I do?
<jim> ok mabie i am looking in the wrong area ! cause there is 2 nvidia things in there
<level1> he made them using some microsoft product
<jim> do i need to update to find it or something ?
<stdin> jim: try making sure all the software sources are enabled in Manage Repositories (all the check boxes)
<jim> yep they are all clicked
<stdin> jim: then click "Fetch Updates"
<stdin> level1: tif is an image, should open in most image viewers
<Daisuke_Ido> unfortunately, tiff is a tricky beast :\
<level1> stdin: apparently not these documents.  I tried firefox, gimp, gwenview, comix
<level1> kpdf
<level1> konqueror
<stdin> level1: try okular
<DamienGray> Does anyone know how to open "Tibia"? I clicked it, but it opens for a second and then closes
<jhutchins_wk> Ok, so what's the most amazing video demo I can do on kubuntu?
<jim> its downloading a heap of stuff now
<jhutchins_wk> glxgears isn't really going to wow the average passerby.
<level1> jhutchins_wk: compiz?
<X9nLinux9> stdin: It seems to show how to remove gnome, but not how to get KDE in.  What am I missing?
<jim> OK its there now :D
<jhutchins_wk> level1: Well, I was hoping for something that would do it's tapdance without me.
<jim> i just click it and install it now ye
<jhutchins_wk> X9nLinux9: aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<stdin> X9nLinux9: read the "Install Kubuntu" part ;)
<level1> jhutchins_wk: you might be able to script compiz; or prerecord a session and replay it
<Daisuke_Ido> again?
<Daisuke_Ido> oi
<jhutchins_wk> (surely someone has done that.)
<Daisuke_Ido> that's three
<level1> Daisuke_Ido: what are you talknig about?
<jim> ok stdin i have done that now do i enable the nvidia card and then reset the computer then go to nvidia settings and change it ye  ?
<stdin> jim: should be as simple as that yeah
<jim> ok cheers mate
<jim> ill be back and let you know how i went
<Daisuke_Ido> level1, just keeping track of how many times it'll take before someone realizes he's been given the answer already
<geos> can someone help me with a kdevelop ui-subclassing-problem?
<level1> Daisuke_Ido: who?
<Daisuke_Ido> the guy asking about installing kde
#kubuntu 2008-04-16
<level1> this tif file is a real ****... Can I be sure that this is a regular old tiff image or something else
<level1> online it says that sometimes they are used for faxes
<stdin> level1: "file /path/to/the/proprietary/thing/that/does/not/open.tiff"
<evilbug> how can i get drivers for my lexmark 2200 printer? i'm running 7.10
<jhutchins_wk> Can anyone recommend a good compiz demo video that I could download and play as a full-screen loop?
<level1> RENTAL APPLICATION.tif: TIFF image data, little-endian   so I guess it is an image
<epimeth> if an upgrade died, do I have to reconfigure all of my packages or do I have another option?
<dsmith_> is journal data writeback a safe option? to speed up ext3?
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm so ready to kick ftp
<Daisuke_Ido> why is it that i can connect just fine through any graphical client, but connecting via "ftp" results in a connection refused error...
<Daisuke_Ido> it could be because i'm a complete retard :\
<level1> Daisuke_Ido: I like the fish protocol myself
<ubuntu_> hey
<level1> Jim: hey
<martalli> fish rocks
<PhilRod> Daisuke_Ido: active vs passive mode?
<Jim> my computer crashed
<Jim> i am running off the cd now
<level1> Jim: sounds unfun
<Jim> yup
<Daisuke_Ido> level1, believe me, i do too, but unfortunately, this is my only option in this case :\
<level1> what am I supposed to do with these stupid tif files?  I guess Ill just open them in windows and try to find a way to convert them
<Jim> how do i undo my changes ?
<level1> Jim: what did you change?
<Jim> if i start the computer it goes into shell because the nvidia card thing didnt work, you told me before to install nvidia settings and i did and then i enabled my nvidia card, once i did that the nvidia settings got removed and nvidia gx was enabled THEN i removed that and reinstalled nvidia settings and rebooted my computer and it just went into shell :( now im running off the kubuntu cd
<level1> Jim: okay...
<level1> Jim: nvidia settings should enable or disable nvidia-glx, its just an addon... but anyway
<level1> Jim: I guess you could find the xorg.conf file
<Jim> :/
<Jim> where is dat
<level1> Jim: its under /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jim> ok since i am running off the cd will i still be able to find it ?
<level1> Jim: go to /media/
<level1> Jim: there should be something like "100GB Media"
<Jim> Hal storage fixed media refused !
<Jim> thats kind of not good is it
<level1> Jim: is that the only drive under /media?
<Jim> remote share (unionfs)
<Jim> that the other 1 next to 20gb media
<level1> yeah the one you want is 20gb media
<level1> go to a command line
<level1> and write "sudo mkdir /media/mydrive"
<level1> Whats the root password on the live cd?
<Jim> in terminal ye
<Jim> dunno
<level1> yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> there isn't one
<Jim> i didnt think the cd had a pw
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo won't prompt for a password
<level1> okay
<Daisuke_Ido> and i have figured out my ftp problem
<level1> then type "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/mydrive"
<geos> can anyone tell my why kdevelop ignores my overridden slot-functions in my subclass?
<Jim> ok i did it
<Jim> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/mydrive
<Jim> mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<level1> Jim: I see
<flipstar> can i make konqueror somehow to support ftpes ?
<level1> Jim: do you know how your partitions are laid out?
<Jim> not really
<level1> Jim: tell me the output of "ls /dev/sd*" is
<Jim> when i initially installed kubuntu i just did everything as default i guess
<flipstar> or opera/firefox ??
<level1> flipstar: whats ftpes?
<flipstar> ftp with explicit ssl
<Jim> i can find dev but not dev/is
<Jim> i can find dev but not dev/sd
<flipstar> Jim try <sudo fdisk -l>
<level1> that one might be better, haha
<flipstar> ftps or ftp or sftp doesn't work ..
<Jim>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Jim> /dev/hda1   *           1        2373    19061091   83  Linux
<Jim> /dev/hda2            2374        2482      875542+   5  Extended
<Jim> /dev/hda5            2374        2482      875511   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<RickKnight> jim: do you have /dev/hda0 or /dev/hda1
<level1> oh... I thought they took out hda
<Jim> no
<RickKnight> SOme systems dont like the sata stuff. Via chipsets in particular.
<level1> okay "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/mydrive"
<Jim> done
<Jim> how do you know all this ? did you go to school to learn or ?
<level1> Jim: wasted hours on #kubuntu
<Jim> lol
<Jim> i can access the hard disk now
<level1> Jim: anyways now you can "kdesu kwrite /media/mydrive/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<level1> Jim: that will allow you to edit the file which controls your display configuration
<Jim> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-ubuntu" is owned by uid 999 instead of uid 0.
<level1> Jim: did you get a kwrite window?
<Jim> oh yeh
<level1> Jim: as long as you got the window, you can ignore that error
<level1> now find a line that looks like Driver "Nvidia"
<level1> and change it to Driver "vesa"
<Jim> once this problem is fixed can i change my nick to level-223412345134625436
<level1> that would make you better than me
<level1> at least at super smash
<Jim> no - <-- negative
<level1> I got my nickname because I play smash bro. like a level 1 computer
<Jim> 	Device		"nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]"
<Jim> lol
<level1> not that
<Jim> 	Driver		"nvidia"
<level1> yeah thats it
<Jim> ok do i blow it up now ?
<level1> hmmm?
<level1> just reboot and it should work
<level1> without the cd
<Jim> umm
<Jim> u sure ?
<level1> yup
<Jim> di i delete it
<Jim> or something
<level1> vesa always works
<level1> dont delete it
<Jim> but i didnt modifiy it
<level1> just change "nvidia" to "vesa"
<RickKnight> jim: did you change nvidia to vesa?
<Jim> ok done
<Jim> now reboot without the cd aye
<level1> save the file and reboot
<Jim> brb
<Jim> booting
<level1> why does the livecd have a shutdown process?
<level1> why doesnt it just halt?
<flipstar> probably a hardware thing
<flipstar> unmounting stuff and such
<RickKnight> level1: Good question. I have no idea.
<jim> YaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaY
<jim> it worked
 * jim dances
<level1> RickKnight: I wonder if it was too complicated to rewrite the whole shutdown processes for the live cd
<jim> ok now im back to square 2
<level1> jim: vesa is much simlier nvidia
<jim> ah ok
<jim> will that allow me to enable the 3d drivers
<level1> jim: which means its more reliable, but doesnt have 3d support
<jim> all i really want is that compiz thingy
<icesword> jim, good morning
<jim> hi icesword
<RickKnight> level1:Maybe. When I boot the Hardy CD It does a lot HDD thrashing so it ma need to do some sort of shutdown just to make sure drives are clean.
<elpez> !ubotu ati
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jim> Icesword how did you know that it was morning for me ?
<RickKnight> Jim: I have an nVidia card. I use the drivers from the nVidia site. Easy to install and they work much better than the kunutu drivers.
<icesword> jim, au.
<level1> RickKnight: yeah, I would agree
<jim> kool kool
<level1> theres a instruction manual somewhere
<jim> umm so like i really really REALLY want compiz on my computer and for such a long time i have been trying to install it but it never works for me ! can i still have it
<level1> jim: yeah
 * jim dances
<level1> does anybody but me have this problem?  When I use compiz, switching tabs in konqueror takes at least 500 ms, long enough to be annoying
<jim> i dont have that problem
<RickKnight> Jim: Search the Kubuntu archives for the nVidia howto. It's been a while since I've looked for it but it is there.
<jim> i dont have compiz
<jim> lol
<jim> :)
<jim> ok
<RickKnight> level1: I don't use compiz.
<jim> ill have a squiz now
<level1> RickKnight: I would if I didnt have that issue
<level1> RickKnight: and when you ask compiz people, its clear that they dont care about/hate KDE
<level1> so theyre no help
<nonewmsgs> i am using alt cd and it's whining that my ext3 drive contains errors but i dont know how to fsck it without installing linux and it wont install because it has errors
<RickKnight> level1: I've always thought compiz was more of gnome thing. Is it?
<jim> BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia <--- is that the one i should be looking at ?
<level1> RickKnight: yeah
<jim> okie
<flipstar> nonewmsgs: just boot an live cd and run fsck
<RickKnight> Jim:that sounds right. Does it have you download the driver from nVidia?
<nonewmsgs> livecds dont work
<nonewmsgs> i get a blank screen
<RickKnight> Time to go. Bye
<Jimbo121> what the hell happened
<Jimbo121> ok i clicked the nvidia thingy on kubuntu and nowim going to reboot and see what happends but im tipping that the screen is going to go all big and everything
<bragoo08> G'day all
<DamienGray> Whats the command to find out what version of kubuntu I'm on?
<bragoo08> where do i get smb and/or nfs server
<nonewmsgs>  i am using alt cd and it's whining that my ext3 drive contains errors but i dont know how to fsck it without installing linux and it wont install because it has errors
<icesword> uname -a
<dthacker> !repeat | nonewmsgs
<ubotu> nonewmsgs: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<dthacker> nonewmsgs: get a live cd.  boot from it.  open a terminal.  run fsck on your hardrive
<nonewmsgs> livecds dont boot correctly.  something about a videodriver i think
<nonewmsgs> i have 2 SLIed 7900s and i get a blank screen
<jhutchins> nonewmsgs: nonewmsgs I would suggest removing and re-creating the ext3 partition then.
<Jimmy1> ok im back
<jhutchins> nonewmsgs: If you haven't finished an install yet, there's nothing there to loose.
<Jimmy1> level1 you here ?
<jhutchins> nonewmsgs: It's possible you have a hardware problem.
<nonewmsgs> lots to lose.  i have much stuff on that drive
<bragoo08> nonewmsgs: I have the same prob. it's the monitor not the vid driver.
<dthacker> nonewmsgs: change monitors?
<Jimmy1> ok with the nvidia card enabled the screens resolution is very big now ! how do i change it  ?
<nonewmsgs> hold on im trying fix a broken system
<flipstar> Jimmy1: you can use nvidia-settings to change resolution and write to xorg.conf
<jhutchins> nonewmsgs: Ok, not clear what you're doing.  Can you boot the existing system?
<nonewmsgs> in windows
<Jimmy1> last time i tried nvidia settings the computer crashed because it removed the old video setting (nvidia gx) or something
<nonewmsgs> and i have an ext3 drive from a previous installation and ifoedit
<jhutchins> nonewmsgs: That's not gonna do you any good.
<jhutchins> nonewmsgs: Boot to the alt CD in rescue mode, the fsck /dev/whatever
<jhutchins> Remember it will be the partition, not the drive that gets fsck'ed.
<flipstar> Jimmy1: it usally doesn't remove anything
<jhutchins> There are also the install CD's from other distros that will do rescue mode, systemrescuecd, and other ways to get at it.
<nonewmsgs> fsck: not found
<Jimmy1> thats what i thought
<Jimmy1> should i try it again then ?
<Jimmy1> installing the nvidia settings and then see what happends aye ?
<flipstar> sure..you also can just go to systemsettings>monitor
<nonewmsgs> ill copy the partition and remake it
<flipstar> Jimmy1: you dont need to install
<flipstar> its part of the nvidia driver
<jhutchins> systemrescuecd has fsck.ext3
<Jimmy1> ok
<DamienGray> How do I install firefox 2 easily?
<Jimmy1> im in system settings but there is no monitor
<nonewmsgs> since i have started sli most distros don't give a screen or freeze
<Jimmy1> it has personal tab, look and feel tab, computer administration tab and network conectivity. thats all !
<flipstar> its under administration..third entry
<jarvis> kubunu
<Jimmy1> under computer admin it has 4 things , date time , KB and mouse, sound systems and printers thats it
<jarvis> gooney goohoo
<nonewmsgs> it wouldnt be chaffed that i just have extra files/folders at / would it
<flipstar> Jimmy1: thats wired..
<jhutchins> DamienGray: aptitude install mozilla-firefox.
<jhutchins> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox (source: firefox): lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.13+1nobinonly-0ubuntu0.7.10 (gutsy), package size 8981 kB, installed size 26064 kB
 * Jimmy1 shruggs
<jhutchins> DamienGray: Might be just aptitude install firefox
<icesword> !info firefox 8.04
<ubotu> firefox (source: firefox): lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.13+1nobinonly-0ubuntu0.7.10 (gutsy), package size 8981 kB, installed size 26064 kB
<icesword> doesn't work
<flipstar> 8.04 has 3.0b5
<icesword> nooooo
<icesword> b4
<flipstar> icesword: replace 8.04 with hardy
<jhutchins> icesword: that's because this is kubuntu support, not kubuntu testing.
<flipstar> !info firefox hardy
<ubotu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 62 kB, installed size 120 kB
<flipstar> b5
<Jimmy1> so what do i do now flipstar  ?
<jhutchins> Sigh.
<icesword> hhaaa,workssss
<nonewmsgs> ff is light?
<icesword> !info opera
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in gutsy
<flipstar> Jimmy1: nvidia drivers are installed proper..?
<Jimmy1> as far as i know ! i just let kubuntu do it for me
<Jimmy1> i just enabled my nvidia card via the System settings>advanced Clicked administrator mode and then clicked nvidia enable
<flipstar> Jimmy1: then start nvidia-settings, it'll show you if its installed
<Jimmy1> ok where is nvidia settings ?
<Jimmy1> was the the program i tried to install before
<Jimmy1> that made my computer crash
<kapiton> hi all. i have livecd kubuntu 7.10 and whant to try to compile something from sources. i dont wanna have a long sex with linux=)) is anywhere anyfaq with examples?
<flipstar> Jimmy1: in kmenu>settings or start it in a shell/alt+f2
<icesword> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<flipstar> Jimmy1: dont try to install it..
<Jimmy1> ok im in it now
<flipstar> under X Server Display Configuration you can change the resolution
<flipstar> when you run it as root <kdesu nvidia-settings> you can save the changes to xorg.conf
<flipstar> so it'll be permanent
<pecoso> HI. I'm trying to modify the configuration of my screen (adjust the resolution) I have an ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 graphic card. I tried installing the driver through the restricted drivers manager but it seems to continue working with the default... Can anybody help me?
<Jimmy1> there is only 2 settings that i can chose from
<Jimmy1> 640 480
<Jimmy1> and 320 240
<_ZeuZ_> Guys, is there any problem if I use the debian-multimedia repositories to install win32codecs? using hardy here, and it seems like it's not on the repos
<nonewmsgs> those aren't too bad.  i remember once on k it was stuck at like 160 120 or some super low bizzare thing like hat
<_ZeuZ_> Jimmy1: Problems with "the bulletproof"?
<icesword> !info win32codecs
<ubotu> Package win32codecs does not exist in gutsy
<icesword> !info win32
<ubotu> Package win32 does not exist in gutsy
<flipstar> _ZeuZ_: it works but i would remove the repo after installing it
<_ZeuZ_> icesword: I browsed before asking,
<nonewmsgs> they call it restricted
<icesword> _ZeuZ_, sudo apt-cache search win32
<nonewmsgs> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_ZeuZ_> flipstar; heya, thaks for the tip..
<flipstar> np
<Jimmy1> whats the bulletproof
<_ZeuZ_> icesword, tons of packages, but not the one I seek
<icesword> hmm
<nonewmsgs> you dont have to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg nearly as much now
<flipstar> Jimmy1: which version it shows under x server information? and does it detect your screen correct ?
<Jimmy1> it doesnt say
<flipstar> hm ?
<Jimmy1> the screen is oversided and i cant scroll down to see what it says
<flipstar> ouch
<icesword> Jimmy1, do you run inside vm?
<flipstar> you cant move it ?
<Jimmy1> whats inside vm
<pecoso> nonewmsgs , how should I proceed?
<Jimmy1> flipstar: ibeen trying for a while, no lick
<icesword> os inside virtual machine
<Jimmy1> luckj
<Jimmy1> grr LUCK
<nonewmsgs> eh?
<nejode> _ZeuZ_: the name is w32codecs and they're in the medibuntu repository
<nonewmsgs> oh what i did
<nonewmsgs> what i did was google my moniter and manually did my xorg.conf file
<nonewmsgs> but k was still funky so i made a new user and copied pasted their home overwriting mine
<nonewmsgs> then i had to chmod it
<DamienGray> how would I get flash player for firefox
<DamienGray> I try the auto download thing it didn't work
<Jimmy1> So now what flipstar
<pecoso> how about sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ?
<icesword> DamienGray, www.adobe.com,and it is free
<Jimmy1> why is linix soooo hard to use :(
<icesword> type adobe to ff adress bar
<NickPresta> Jimmy1, what are you having a problem with?
<Jimmy1> i dont wanna go back to windows i hate windows and bill gates
<Jimmy1> my screens resolution
<nonewmsgs> NickPresta: screenrez
<nejode> DamienGray: install "kubuntu-restricted-extras" by apt-get or adept... it will download and install flashplugin-nonfree
<icesword> Jimmy1, no worries,we are all here
<Jimmy1> i changed settings so i can enable the nvidia card
<flipstar> Jimmy1: try nvidia-settings --query all|grep -i nvidia in a shell
<icesword> non-free doesn't mean not free,but not free software
<Jimmy1> and i rebooted and then the when it rebooted the resolution is massive
<NickPresta> Jimmy1, are you using restricted manager? Does it successfully download your nvidia drivers? Can you use nvidia-settings?
<Jimmy1> yeh
<NickPresta> Jimmy1, and your resolution is too large?
<Jimmy1> it doesnt let me use nvidia settings
<Jimmy1> yes
<NickPresta> Jimmy1, have you tried manually editing your xorg.conf file?
<Jimmy1> last time i installed NS it crashed my computer
<Jimmy1> i did once but i want the 3d thing to work so i can get compiz to work
<NickPresta> and which card do you have?
<Jimmy1> i changed it to versa or something
<Jimmy1> Geforce 5200
<_ZeuZ_> nejode: found them as w64codecs xD
<flipstar> Jimmy1: did you changed it back after install the nvidia drivers ?
<_ZeuZ_> !p2p
<ubotu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<Jimmy1> no currently im using what ever is default for the nvidia card
<pcg|Raven-CSS> hey got a small prob trying to login to live cd and it want let me any advice
<_ZeuZ_> wich P2P do you guys prefer for networks appart from bittorrent?
<NickPresta> Jimmy1, you said you got your resolution and such working before, but CF didn't work, correct?
<Jimmy1> if i unclick the nvidia card it goes back to normal (small screen)
<NickPresta> _ZeuZ_, GNUtella Network - frostwire
<nejode> _ZeuZ_: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<Jimmy1> if i dont use nvidia the resolution is fine
<icesword> Jimmy1, you 'd rather paste your xorg.conf
<pecoso> nonewsmsgs how about proceeding with sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ?
<Jimmy1> ok how do ido that
<_ZeuZ_> nejode: I allready installed w64codecs that had some similar description
<_ZeuZ_> NickPresta: is it in the repos?
<_ZeuZ_> NickPresta: is it in the repos?
<flipstar> _ZeuZ_: yes
<flipstar> frostwire is in the repos
<Jimmy1> all i really want to do is have resolution back to normal whilst using the nvidia card AND get compiz working
<_ZeuZ_> flipstar: weird, not on mines... browsed for frost, nothing came up
<flipstar> oops
<flipstar> http://www.frostwire.com/download/?os=ubuntu&from=
<_ZeuZ_> perhaps it's something to be with Hardy, and the package not ported yet
<flipstar> no.. it is not..my bad
<NickPresta> Frostwire has never been in the repos, I don't think.
<flipstar> its just that when you install deb's they appear in the package list
<Dr_willis> It might been in the medibuntu, or severas at one time?
<NickPresta> yeah.
<Jimmy1> iceword Can i pvt message you
<_ZeuZ_> my neighbourg is going to hate me... I've been injecting packets and dissasociating him for like 2 hours xD
<GS3User> i'm having a network issue. i can connect to the internet okay, but am unable to ping the other machine on my LAN, nor can i ping my router at 192.168.0.1. Thoughts?
<icesword> just speak here,then veryone can help
<Jimmy1> i been here for a hour and still no luck
<_ZeuZ_> GS3User, The route to the gateway is okay?
<icesword> Jimmy1, keep asking.or see
<flipstar> GS3User: is the interface 'lo' enabled? <ifconfig|grep lo>
<jhutchins> GS3User: subnet mask is wrong.
<Jimmy1> nah forget it
<icesword> !nvidia | Jimmy1
<ubotu> Jimmy1: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jimmy1> im going back to windows
<_ZeuZ_> :O
<Dr_willis> Your loss. you could try the  Hardy live cd.
<jhutchins> Jimmy1: Your loss, not ours.
<icesword> hehehe
<Dr_willis> I dont get proper res untill i have the nvidia drivers installed.
<jhutchins> Jimmy1: ... or any of a dozen other distros.
<_ZeuZ_> Blasfemy!
<_ZeuZ_> (or whatever it's written)
<GS3User> flipstar: appears to be
<GS3User> jhutchins: how do i fix that?
<Dr_willis> also it can depend on which lcd monitor i have. some dont give the proper info to the drivers
<icesword> then why you guys help him
<icesword>  /her
<_ZeuZ_> GS3User, ifconfig ethX netmask XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX
<jhutchins> GS3User: However you're configuring stuff, make the netmask match on all the local boxes.
<_ZeuZ_> obviously replace the Xs
<Dr_willis> If people dont want to put forth any effort. then they cant be helped. I guess.
<icesword> hehe,c
<jhutchins> They do tend to think that there is some organzed entity that is paid to support them.
<_ZeuZ_> hey guys, by the way, I lost the password of my Access Point, and I'm not confy with highs, so I wanted to ask you if appart from thc-hydra, you knew any simple authentication forcer?
<jhutchins> _ZeuZ_: Reset it to factory defaults.  There's usually a recessed button, either press it or hold it while powering up.
<jhutchins> _ZeuZ_: Then consult the docs for the default password.
<_ZeuZ_> jhutchins, told ya, the AP is like 4 metters high
<NickPresta> I was wondering why my eth device gets renamed to 'eth0_rena'med? Where are the device names set? If I know where to look I can probably figure it out
<_ZeuZ_> I know mine has admin/1234 (Edimax router) though I changed it..
<jhutchins> _ZeuZ_: Well, not me, I wasn't paying attention.  Get whoever put it up there to reset it.
<_ZeuZ_> not easy as he won't be back until 3 weeks and I'm getting mad at my AP, enough like to shot it down...
<jhutchins> NickPresta: You're trying to configure it manually, and kubuntu is auto-configuring it.
<GS3User> subnet mask is the same on both of my machines, as well as my router. still cannot ping my router
<smeg0l> upgrading from one ubuntu to another ubuntu is there any big issues i should be aware of
<GS3User> on the linux box, that is. windows can ping it fine
<jhutchins> GS3User: Maybe the router doesn't answer pings?
<jhutchins> Ah.
<jhutchins> It was a theory.
<GS3User> jhutchins: it answers my xp box
<_ZeuZ_> GS3User, try route add default gw IP.oF.You.RRouter
<NickPresta> jhutchins, I've set the device to manual configuration, yep (for a static address). Is that the reason why?
<flipstar> NickPresta:  /etc/network/interfaces probably
<jhutchins> GS3User: Can the windows box ping the linux box?
<GS3User> jhutchins: no, the boxes cannot communicate with eachother at all right now
<jhutchins> NickPresta: Yes, you need to go through the GUI setup.  Not worth fighting it.
<NickPresta> jhutchins, fair enough. Thanks for clearing that up :)
<_ZeuZ_> GS3User, does your router allow ICMP echo?
<jhutchins> _ZeuZ_: See above, windows pings it.
<GS3User> _ZeuZ_: i have no idea, and no idea how to find out
<jhutchins> GS3User: router assigning DHCP?
<GS3User> jhutchins: on the linux box, yes
<_ZeuZ_> ?
<Daisuke_Ido> awesome.  got my cron job together for uploading an irc stats page for another channel i frequent...  honestly, i was making it harder than it had to be
<jhutchins> GS3User: Do you have a firewall enabled on the linux box?
<smeg0l> i'm planning on upgrading my hardy to final
<GS3User> jhutchins: no
<Daisuke_Ido> smeg0l, you'r already running the hardy beta?
<jhutchins> smeg0l: No big issues within a release.
<_ZeuZ_> then perhaps they are on different sub networks... (not netmasks but different network patterns) like one is in 192.168.2.24 and the other is in 169.198.2.146
<smeg0l> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> then once it hits final, you'll be there too
<Daisuke_Ido> rolling upgrade, so to speak
<smeg0l> thx
<Daisuke_Ido> joeyadams, is there a lauren in there somewhere?
<GS3User> _ZeuZ_: one has an IP of 192.168.0.100 (linux on the dhcp), the other is 192.168.0.20 (a static IP setup for port forwarding simplicity)
<jhutchins> GS3User: netmask?
<_ZeuZ_> did you try restarting the network service? (/etc/init.d/networking restart )
<GS3User> juhutchins: both are on 255.255.255.0
<GS3User> _ZeuZ_: will do, gimme a sec
<GS3User> _ZeuZ_: didn't hlep
<jhutchins> Only thing i can think of is some wierd routing or gateway issue.
<GS3User> what's Bcast?
<_ZeuZ_> GS3User, did you add the default route as I told ya?
<_ZeuZ_> sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<_ZeuZ_> it shoulda been configured automatically, but just in case
<jhutchins> wouldn't it be better if he/we looked at his routing table first?
<GS3User> still says "port unreachable"
<_ZeuZ_> also consider doing: sudo echo nameserver 192.168.0.1 >> /etc/resolv.conf  //// After we look at your route -n
<nonewmsgs> what are illegal block?
<GS3User> _ZeuZ_: so what am i doing now...?
<_ZeuZ_> GS3User, use the command 'route -n' and paste the output in www.pastebin.com then handle as the URL
<_ZeuZ_> GS3User, adding the routes that should work to the routing table, and adding your router as dns server
<dwidmann> _ZeuZ_: I thought you had to put it in /etc/hosts because /etc/resolv.conf was dynamic?
<dwidmann> _ZeuZ_: or something like that
<flipstar> nonewmsgs: a corrupt/bad block
<GS3User> http://pastebin.com/d718333f1
<nonewmsgs> oh.  i told fsck to go ahead and clear them
<flipstar>  /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf probably instead resolv.conf
<flipstar> nonewmsgs: if you have many of them your drive is probably damaged
<GS3User> http://pastebin.com/d50096537
<nonewmsgs> i had 12
<nonewmsgs> all in inode 283
<flipstar> okay..&fsck didn't helped ?
<nonewmsgs> no it fixed them.  now it's restarting it from the begining
<r0wbrt> does anybody know a fix for "Malformed URL trash:/" with desktop  icons when using dolphin as the file manager  Kde  3.5.7, dolphin 8.2
<GS3User> hello?
<jhutchins> that's not what my routing table looks like.
<GS3User> that's what cat /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf yields
<jhutchins> http://pastebin.com/m45858a9d
<GS3User> http://pastebin.com/d718333f1
<jhutchins> Like I said, that looks wrong.  Here's my kubuntu routing table from fiesty: http://pastebin.com/d4bdf83b4
<jhutchins> Something is building your routing table wrong.
<jhutchins> GS3User: What are you running?
<bragoo08> Does anyone now where i can get smb or nfs server?
<GS3User> jhutchins: kubuntu (how do i check the version number?)
<Jucato> GS3User: "lsb_release -a"
<GS3User> 7.10
<jhutchins> cat /etc/lsb-release
<will00> im trying to get 4 desktops running, but the desktop pager is only allowing me two, furthermore its telling me ther is only one available
<will00> any ideas?
<Jucato> will00: running Compiz?
<will00> yes
<Jucato> ah figures... #compiz-fusion please
<will00> ok
<GS3User> juhtchins: kubuntu 7.10
<jhutchins> Yeah.  Well, to state the obvious, something is wrong.
<jhutchins> How did the networking get set up in the first place?
<jhutchins> Then again, my installation has 190 out-of-date packages...
<GS3User> jhutchins: hooked everything up, started samba, everything took off like a dream. Now that I think about it, I did change DNS servers a few days ago... could that have anything to do with it?
<jhutchins> Yes, but the route table is still wrong.
<GS3User> jhutchins: oh
<jhutchins> GS3User: So you mean now it's working right?  How did the networking originally get istalled on that box, was it during kubuntu install?  Is this system upgraded from a previous release.
<jhutchins> >?
<jhutchins> Well, I can't wait around for answers, got other things to do, good luck.
<GS3User> jhutchins: i installed (clean, new partition) 7.10 a few months back. I don't recall having to do anything to get it to go. I'm on the box right now. It connects to the internet just fine, but since I did the DNS change on my router, it can no longer ping my xp box nor the router (though it can connect to the router if i put its addy in firefox)
<vit> LLLLLLLLL
 * Dr_willis reinstalls Lilo on vit
<Daisuke_Ido> mornin' doc
<Dr_willis> its almost 10pm here. :) abou time for me to go to work.
<Dr_willis> 3rd shift.. weee.. gotta love it. :(
<Daisuke_Ido> you're a 3rd shifter, that makes it morning for you :)
<Daisuke_Ido> and i understand working 3rd - i hate it
<Dr_willis> Luckly - we have no kids here any more. So i can sleep during the day
<BluesKaj> I located a start up script for the pyTivo server installed on my pc. I assumed ( erroneously ) that it goes in the pyTivo folder and it would work from that location., but it doesn't. Any suggestions where it might belong ?
<BluesKaj> I did try it in the auto start folder , but no joy
<will00> what are the packages i need to install in order to install from source?
<Odd-rationale> will00: build-essentials
<will00> k thanks
<Odd-rationale> will00: *build-essential
<Odd-rationale> no "s"
<flipstar> is there no way to make firefox/opera/konqueror to understand ftp with explicit ssl ?
<will00> odd-rationale, now i get the error "cant find x libaries" is that libx11?
<Jucato> !x-includes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x-includes - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following package: xorg-dev
<will00> thanks
<zero88> Hello. Im new to Kubuntu. Can anyone tell me how to install a theme?
<Jucato> !changethemes | zero88
<ubotu> zero88: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<nonewmsgs> ok one of my movie files in / (2) has deleted/unused inode 283.  clear<y>?
<zero88> thanks
<nonewmsgs> is it ok to say n?
<zero88> I know how to install the theme. But should i keep it in the tar.gz format ?
<Jucato> zero88: that depends on what kind of a theme it is.
<zero88> wait. I think I had to go under theme manager under the kde themes at kde-lok.oirg
<Jucato> that would be a .kth file (KDE THeme). see the guide linked to above for instructions
<zero88> k thanks
<_ZeuZ_> "Maybe you're using the wrong version of Java?
<_ZeuZ_> " Error on Frostwire, Java version is 1.6.0; what can possibly be the responce to fix this?
<will00> anyone know what causes this error when compiling from source? http://pastebin.com/m6987b6a1
<epimeth> if an upgrade died, do I have to reconfigure all of my packages or do I have another option?
<Daisuke_Ido> epimeth, dpkg-configure -a is the best option as far as i know
<Jucato> or try to continue the upgrade with "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and/or "sudo apt-get install -f"
<epimeth> Daisuke_Ido: meh... all right
<will00> anyone know why i get this compiling error? http://pastebin.com/m6987b6a1
<flipstar> will00: seems like you trying to compile kicker-compiz ..?
<will00> yea
<flipstar> why dont you take the .deb ?
<will00> the one on kde-look is for i386, im x86_64
<Jucato> will00: why not ask in #copmiz-fusion if they can point you to a .deb for 64bit?
<will00> ok
<haker> how do i open ports?
<leo_rockw> greetings #kubuntu o/
<gokorn> is any howto for install compiz on kubuntu?
<Jucato> !compiz | gokorn
<ubotu> gokorn: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<nacho> eiii
<nacho> alguien puede ayudarme
<nacho> pasandome el canal de chat en espea;ol
<leo_rockw> !es | nacho
<ubotu> nacho: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<gokorn> tnx
<nacho> grazias
<leo_rockw> nacho: de nada
<leo_rockw> sometimes in kopete the message bubble appears on top of the screen instead of at the bottom (where i have my kicker) this appears to happen randomly. anyone experienced this and found a solution?
<will00> does anyone have a 64 bit .deb for compiz-kicker?
<myk_robinson> hey, guys.. My amarok cannot find covers for ANYTHING, even Michael Jackson's "Bad". I have deleted teh config file and started again, with same results. ANy advice?
<leo_rockw> myk_robinson: what version of amarok?
<myk_robinson> 1.4.8
<leo_rockw> myk_robinson: amazon changed the way they provide their covers. you need 1.4.9.1
<myk_robinson> hmm, not in the repos for 7.10.. Works fine on my 8.04 beta installation.. How do i get it for this one?
<leo_rockw> myk_robinson: i'm on hardy, so i'm not sure.
<leo_rockw> myk_robinson: maybe someone created a deb for gutsy, but i doubt it
<hydrogen> I'm not positive its been packaged yet
<hydrogen> apachelogger said it was going to be done yesterday
<hydrogen> but
<hydrogen> I don't believe him :p
<myk_robinson> no big deal.. I will upgrade to Hardy once it goes stable.
<myk_robinson> Upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 pretty smooth?
<jayman> no big errors in hardy beta?
<leo_rockw> i had problems with ati
<leo_rockw> which is no news
<jayman> i am going to replace windows vista with the hardy version
<leo_rockw> now everything works great for me
<martalli> jayman: Its runny pretty smooth for me, but the nvidia driver doesn't seem to be working.  I almost didn't notice, but I am not playing games, and my functionality was basically the same
<leo_rockw> i replaced vista with xp 2 minutes after buying my comp
<leo_rockw> then xp with kubuntu when i finished downloading the iso :-P
<martalli> I will fiddle withthe nvidia driver after 8.04 gets released
<myk_robinson> you may just wanna manually install the official nvidia driver.. This is what i have always done.. Downside, whenever there is a kernel update, you have to reinstall the driver manually.. Not hard, though
<jayman> i plan on using virtual vista just to run games or other non supported products
<leo_rockw> jayman: running games in a virtual machine won't work
<leo_rockw> jayman: i mean, accelerated games
<jayman> you can't run games in a second partition on a computer
<jayman> ?
<myk_robinson> yeah, if gaming is important, best bet is dual booting or Cedega
<jayman> i plan on partitioning 20% for vista, and the rest for Kunbuntu
<myk_robinson> oh, so you're deaul booting. I thought you meant using VMware or Virtual Box or something
<jayman> no, i will have two OS
<jayman> i have heard it called a virtual OS because it is rarely used
<myk_robinson> cool. Well, thanks for the info on Amarok.. I gotta get going.
<myk_robinson> goodnight, all (or morning, depending on where you live)
<Ketrel> How can I get kubuntu not to turn off my screen after x ammount of time
<maduser> got to the power options or screen saver
<Ketrel> maduser: I don't see anything in power, or screensaver that would indicate that this should be happening
<xoqa> oi, how do i get kate to hilight all instance of search?
<Jucato> I don't think that's possible yet... you can try asking in #kate if the feature is there
<xoqa> the feature is present in kde4 kate...
<xoqa> guess i could redownload it
<Ketrel> Is there any other place the option would be?
<xoqa> Ketrel: go into your system settings (kcontrol center)
<leo_rockw> Ketrel: alt+f2 > kcontrol
<xoqa> under the computer administration section, go into monitor and display
<xoqa> and click the power saving tab
<xoqa> you will see what you are looking for
<Ketrel> xoqa: thanks  I thought the power manager that was being referred to was the one that displays its icon on kicker
<xoqa> yw
<Ketrel> One more question, I tried getting the GPL'd beryl themes, but it says svn.beryl-project.org connection refused (when I tried running it via konsole), is there a mirror that can be used?
<BluesKaj> how & where does one make an init.d script ?
<leo_rockw> Ketrel: if you're using gutsy beryl is deprecated
<zero88> how do i get something to start up eveery session like firestarter?
<leo_rockw> zero88: just letting you know: firestarter is just a frontend and does not need to be running for the firewall to work
<zero88> leo_rockw: ah i understand ;) thanks
<ShawnRisk> hey, I am using parallels on a mac to load kubuntu (Linux) and the keyboard isn't working.  Any ideas why?
<leo_rockw> zero88: if you need any other application to start when kde starts just create a shortcut in ~/.kde/Autostart
<ShawnRisk> any ideas?
<epimeth> ShawnRisk: you should probably ask mac support....
<ShawnRisk> I am
<epimeth> okay :-)
<ShawnRisk> but I think it might be linux
<Ketrel> leo_rockw, I'm using emerald theme mangage
<ShawnRisk> everyone is telling me the problem is with Linux
<ShawnRisk> can someone help?
<Ketrel> it fetched the gpl'd themes from the beryl site
<Ketrel> or attempts to
<leo_rockw> ShawnRisk: probably nobody here used parallels
<leo_rockw> Ketrel: i don't use compiz-fusion, sorry
<ShawnRisk> :P
<KrazyWolf> I think I quit on kubuntu and linux as a whole
<KrazyWolf> I can't get it to work
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: ok
<KrazyWolf> I got frustrated and was trying to do ctrl+alt+del, knowing it wasn't windows, and it popped up to restart or shutdown or some crap and i don't think i let go of alt and pressed one of the function keys and it took me to some command prompt, and now when I restart my computer it says "error 15: file not found press any key to continue"
<Ketrel> Ok, a more general question, in firefox in linux and kde, is there any way to make backspace work as a Back, if you're not in a text field?
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: ctrl + alt + Fx takes you to terminals
<LimCore> Fx is F1  F2  etc.  F7 is the GUI usually
<leo_rockw> Ketrel: you're not used to alt+left? it happened the same to me
<KrazyWolf> leo_rockw, I guess it did, so i pressed like f7 or so, and restarted it and now its giving me the error 15
<leo_rockw> Ketrel: i didn't find a solution, just got used to it.
<Hydrogen> Ketrel: I know opera does it
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: grub error 15?
<Hydrogen> I don't use firefox, so couldn't say ;)
<KrazyWolf> i don't know?
<leo_rockw> Hydrogen: firefox is alt+left
<KrazyWolf> when it boots it comes to "Error 15: File not found Press any key to continue..."
<Hydrogen> leo_rockw: opera is both
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: grub error 15, then
<Hydrogen> so there!
<KrazyWolf> when I press a key it gives me different types of boot options, normal, recovery mode, memtest, all do the same thing
<Ketrel> I normally use Seamonkey, is it the same there?
<leo_rockw> Hydrogen: i know, i used to use opera. i stopped using it because it's non-free
<Hydrogen> leo_rockw: idealism will get you no where :)
<KrazyWolf> so what does a grub error 15 mean? reinstall? again? lol
<leo_rockw> Hydrogen: used opera from 7.5 till 9.5, actually.
<leo_rockw> Hydrogen: konqueror is better too
<Hydrogen> leo_rockw: definatly disagree with that
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: idk what grub error 15 is, what did google tell you?
<Hydrogen> Opera is much faster and sexier
<Hydrogen> and renders more sites
<leo_rockw> Hydrogen: and if it isn't (which it is) i can change it
<KrazyWolf> I've never had so much problem with installing an OS lol
<leo_rockw> Hydrogen: idealism is what made gnu possible ;-)
<KrazyWolf> No wonder why Windows is widely used than linux
<Hydrogen> leo_rockw: yes, and rms is one hell of a zealot
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: exactly. window$ is so much better. don't waste your time or our time
<leo_rockw> Hydrogen: true. i like that, haha
<root> para un canal en español
<leo_rockw> !es | fox
<ubotu> fox: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<neville_> Yeah KrazyWolf, considering how many people install Windows when they get their new OEM computers themselves...
<KrazyWolf> I mean linux isn't obviously for the normal users since you got to do so many different commands and stuff to it in order to make certain things work, i ust want to be exposed to linux just for experience but i just can't seem to get it working :(
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: tell that to my 55 year old mom who's using ubuntu right now
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: and she's no guru
<KrazyWolf> leo_rockw, did she set it up?
<Ketrel> Is there any way to get a grapical GRUB?
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: do people set up their window$ mahcines?
<KrazyWolf> leo_rockw: I don't know why I'm having so much trouble with this
<KrazyWolf> leo_rockw: not really its more user-friendly
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: basically nvidia sold you something that doesn't work unless you use the system they want you to use.
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: we disagree then
<KrazyWolf> leo_rockw: My graphics card works fine, I'm running kubuntu on my compaq laptop
<KrazyWolf> nvidia is on my desktop, which im on right now, kubuntu is on laptop, which is screwed up
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: what happened?
<KrazyWolf> leo_rockw: That error 15 thingie, I don't know what happend lol
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: before that. why did you restart?
<KrazyWolf> leo_rockw: because I was trying to run adept_manager to update but it kept saying something else was using admin rights or something when I just turned it on
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297261
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: i never use adept, i don't know what to tell you.
<neville_> KrazyWolf burn a SuperGrub disk, and get it to repair Grub.
<KrazyWolf> leo_rockw: I don't know how else to update anything in this OS
<KrazyWolf> leo_rockw: I couldn't even get my wireless card to work earlier, I spent almost 2 hours following tutorials and asking questions
<neville_> sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<neville_> ?
<KrazyWolf> huh
<leo_rockw> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<neville_> What if dist-upgrades ruins things even more than they currently are?
<leo_rockw> neville_: the only thing that isn't working right now is grub
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: if this is your first time in linux it will take time to adapt. if you want everything working out of the box try something like mint or linspire
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: i use GNU because it's free (as in freedom) not because it autodetects my hardware (which it doeS)
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: mint gives you propietary codecs, propietary repos, propietary drivers... all those things you want
<KrazyWolf> leo_rockw: I'm using kubuntu, so i don't know what you mean with this mint or linspire things lol
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: they are different gnu distros
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: kubuntu is just one of many
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: linspire is like 50 bucks or so
<jim> Ok i was just about to go back to windows and i thought i would ask you guys 1 last time to see if i can fix the same problem !
<KrazyWolf> I'm having such a bad experience with kubuntu that I hope I don't get discouraged after a wile and say screw it lol
<leo_rockw> jim: ask away
<KrazyWolf> jim: me and you are in the same boat lol I'm having bad experience with this but want to see what the hype is about lol
<Ketrel> I restarted and used a new session and knetworkmanager isn't shwoing up on kicker. How can I get it to?
<jim> i am trying to activate my nvidia card but when i do the resolution is BIG and its driving me nutz
<leo_rockw> Ketrel: alt+f2 > knetworkmanager
<Ketrel> I already did that
<Ketrel> and running ps x shows it's running
<leo_rockw> jim: what drivers are you using?
<leo_rockw> Ketrel: try dcop kicker kicker restart
<jim> what command do i type to find out ?
 * leo_rockw hates nvidia
<leo_rockw> jim: did you install nvidia drivers at any point?
<jim> what i am trying to do is enable my nvidia 3d card so i can put compiz on the computer
<jim> yes and no
<jim> i did and then took them off
<jim> but now it is disabled
<leo_rockw> jim: you may need them to use compiz. i have ati so i'm not sure.
<KrazyWolf> leo_rockw: That tut isn't working for me, when I hit esc during isntall it doesn't take me anywhere that says install grub, I'm going to do a fresh install once more and give it another go, god I hope things work out lol
<jim> i have no problem with switching to nvidia but what happends is the screen is oversized and i cant change the settings on it to make it small again
<ShawnRisk> where can I find slow keys?
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: a fresh install wouldn't help you
<Ketrel> Resrtarting kicker didn't help :(
<KrazyWolf> leo_rockw: why do you say that?
<leo_rockw> jim: you need to edit your xorg.conf
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: because grub is part of the mbr
<jim> ok what do i type to do that ?
<leo_rockw> jim: kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<leo_rockw> jim: read on google what to change there
<leo_rockw> Ketrel: what about killing kicker and loading it again?
<KrazyWolf> leo_rockw: soooo im f'd?
<jords> can anyone recommend me a CLI download accelerator that allows you to use http basic authentication? Axel is great apart from that last point... can't find anything on how to to the authentication with it
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: nope
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: you need to repair grub
<ShawnRisk> I need to find slow keys anywhere know where it is?
<leo_rockw> jords: wget maybe?
<jim> how do i know what to look for on google ?
<leo_rockw> jords: idk if it gets http authentication
<jords> leo_rockw: it does, but no acceleration
<Ketrel> No luck on killing kicker
<jords> leo_rockw: can't find one with both :<
<dek> I just opened VirtualBox and I get this message: "The snapshot folder of a machine with snapshots cannot be changed (please discard all snapshots first)." It worked before, anyone know how can I fix this (i get no answer in #vbox)?
<Ketrel> I'll try killing knetworkmanager
<dwidmann> Ketrel: kill -9 `pidof kicker`
<leo_rockw> jim: just read all the manuals until you understand xorg.conf
<ShawnRisk> I got it
<Ketrel> dwidmann, I meant killing it didn't make it work, it did exit though
 * leo_rockw wonders what slow keys are...
<dwidmann> Ketrel: ah, I can never have the whole picture >.>
<leo_rockw> dwidmann: knetwork manager is not showing up on his systray for some reason
<dwidmann> leo_rockw: oh, that's no fun
<KrazyWolf> leo_rockw: when I hit esc when i put the livecd in, it takes me to a text based screen that says "boot: _"
<Ketrel> killing knetworkmanager and starting it again made it show up.
<leo_rockw> Ketrel: :-)
<Ketrel> I'm rebooting to see if it still comes up again
<KrazyWolf> leo_rockw: iunno, I just hit enter and it did something
<leo_rockw> Ketrel: don't restart the whole system, jsut kde
<KrazyWolf> leo_rockw: im so confused lol
<jim> isnt there an easier way ?
<Ketrel> leo_rockw: too late XD
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: log out, go to "restart x server" in the kdm menu
<jim> cause i dont understand half this stuff
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: it's normal. i broke 3 installations of slackware in a day when i started
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann, I can't get into kubuntu anymore, I get grub erro 15
<leo_rockw> dwidmann: he has grub error 15
<dwidmann> Umm, let me look that one up
<leo_rockw> dwidmann: i found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297261
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297261
<dwidmann> file not found
<KrazyWolf> whoops
<dwidmann> error while parsing number?
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: read napsalin's post on how he fixed it
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: i was trying to do the same but when I hit esc and entered a text-line thing, all I got was something that said "Boot: _"
<dwidmann> if it can't find the file it probably doesn't exist and you'd need to edit the menu.lst probably, I'd assume.
<jim> Krazywolf: is it driving you crazy like me ?
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: weren't you the one with the nvidia 8800? Having any luck with that yet?
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: ralphie's post seems better
<KrazyWolf> jim: yes, This is my first time trying to go with linux and it isn't working out for me, AT ALL
<jim> why cant they make linux sooo much easier than this
<leo_rockw> dwidmann: he installed it on his laptop
<dwidmann> leo_rockw: ah
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: yes, but i forgot who told me that 8800gts isn't support in the 7.10, and it will be in the next release, but i installed it on my compaq laptop and im having all sorts of trouble
<Ketrel> Ok, after rebooting, knetworkmanager is showing upi fine. However, I do plan to shoot myself now. It has decided it will autoconnect now.
<jim> you gunna go back to windows then ?
<KrazyWolf> jim: I'm not sure, I really want to give linux a go
<leo_rockw> Ketrel: is that bad?
<Ketrel> I spent 4 hours trying to get it to do that last night.
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: , let me verify that info for you, it may be wrong
<Ketrel> and Gave up
<leo_rockw> Ketrel: HAHAHA
<leo_rockw> sorry caps
<jim> hahah i been trying to give it a go for about 2 months now ! once you fix 1 problem 2 more arise in its place, i been here all day trying to sort this shit out to no avail
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: deleting quiet and changing splash for nosplash might make it work for your 8800gts
<leo_rockw> !ohmy | jim
<ubotu> jim: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jim> i didnt swear did i
<leo_rockw> jim: yup
<KrazyWolf> leo_rockw: I tried to do that but it didn't work
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: you tried nosplash. you didn't delete the 'quiet'
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: i found another post later on.
<jim> where is bill gates ? do you think he can get my linux system working here ?
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: the card *is* supported by the nvidia driver.
<dwidmann> jim: he probably could, for your house deed
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: what dwidmann says is that you have to install first and set up your card later
<KrazyWolf> Ya but im having so much trouble with linux on my laptop that I don't think im going to try to put it on my desktop
<jim> my video card doesnt work, printer wont print computer crashes... tell me why linux is better again ?
<KrazyWolf> reading ralphies post, I don't know how to get to the grub command?
<KrazyWolf> *grub prompt
<dwidmann> jim: what vga and printer do you have?
<jim> doesnt matter no one yet has been able to fix it so i just gave up
<leo_rockw> jim: your video card company's fault, your printer company's fault
<jim> dont forget computers fault too
<dwidmann> jim: you need to buy your hardware with the OS you want to run in mind, and things will work *much* better for you.
<jim> $$$
<leo_rockw> jim: if you paid 350usd, i'm sure someone will code the drivers for you
<jim> i can buyy a new computer for that
<dwidmann> jim: if you bought uncompatible hardware that wouldn't work with X version of XXXX operating system, would expect it to work anyway?
<KrazyWolf> is paying 350$ for a vga bad? lol
<leo_rockw> jim: if not, then just deal with the fact that hardware companies don't provide specs and that people are reverse engineering all this. so complaining is of no use
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: that's crazy, I got my 8600GT for $!00
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: I got a 8800gts 512mb G92
<dwidmann> could do SLI with 2 of them at the measly price of $200 and probably have better performance
<leo_rockw> my wireless card wasn't working and i didn't blame the guy that coded b43xx, i blamed broadcom
<jim> so then what just go and buy a faster computer so that linux will be compatible
<KrazyWolf> its not just a 8800gts 512, its a g92 model
<leo_rockw> jim: we didn't say faster
<leo_rockw> jim: just compatible
<jim> ok ill go now, what do i need ?
<leo_rockw> jim: faster and newer usually makes it worse
<KrazyWolf> I vouch for that lol
<jim> which video card do i need  ?
<leo_rockw> jim: intel graphics, for starters
<jim> ok how much are they ?
<dwidmann> leo_rockw: that requires replacing the motherboard
<leo_rockw> jim: do i look like the best buy geek squad?
<jim> lol
<dwidmann> intel graphics are cheap, integrated into the motherboard, which isn't cheap.
<leo_rockw> jim: besides, my prices will be way off. i live in southamerica
<KrazyWolf> I can't figure out how to fix grub!!!!
<jim> your telling me my Hardware is not good thats why im asking what do i need to be able to have a system that will run linux
<leo_rockw> jim: buy a dell laptop with ubuntu preinstalled for you
<jim> i hear dell is crap
<dwidmann> leo_rockw: jim: those work pretty well
<dwidmann> leo_rockw: jim: I have one
<KrazyWolf> how do i fix grub :(
<leo_rockw> jim: i have a dell. not an ubuntu dell because those weren't available when i bought it, tho
<KrazyWolf> I can't figure out how to get to the grub prompt!
<jim> will this new linux system thats coming out in a week or so fix all the problems ?
<leo_rockw> jim: yes... and it will have a brand new batch of different problems
<KrazyWolf> lol
<jim> lol
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: how many hard drives do you have? Sometimes they decide to change their order at random for your personal amusement
<jim> ok so can i just dload the beta version in apt or something
<leo_rockw> jim: you could... but i wouldn't recommended
<leo_rockw> jim: recommend it *
<jim> ok what do you recomend
<dwidmann> jim: sudo sed -i /etc/apt/sources.list -e "s/gutsy/hardy/g" && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<leo_rockw> jim: what's the most immediate problem you have now?
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: I have one HD
<jim> me
<jim> i just want compiz to work
<jim> thats it
 * leo_rockw hates compiz-fusion and the youtube videos that only attract people to GNU with eye candy :-S
<leo_rockw> jim: well, install the nvidia driver
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: hmm, it would be absolutely lurvely if you could pastebin your hard drives partition table (ie: parted /dev/XXX print ---- or fdisk -l)
<leo_rockw> jim: then change the resolution from the xorg.conf file
<jim> can you tellme what to change it to ?
<leo_rockw> jim: i could try. pastebin your xorg.conf
<jim> ok deal
<dwidmann> jim: if it's nvidia ----- sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new && sudo nvidia-xconfig
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann, how am i gonna do that? I can't get into the machine at all, only through the livecd
<jim> hang on ill try leos first
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: those commands will work from the livecd
<leo_rockw> jim: no, try dwidmann's first
<jim> ok
<KrazyWolf> I see a  tut on how to fix the grub error 15, i just don't know how to get to the darn grub prompt!
<Ketrel> There any way to get Meta+D to minimize everything?
<leo_rockw> jim: he knows more about nvidia. i don't own one.
<Ketrel> KrazyWolf: Did you try f3?
<leo_rockw> Ketrel: you could bind that to "show desktop"
<Ketrel> is that one of the available options?
<KrazyWolf> Ketrel: f3 on what screen?
<KrazyWolf> I can't get into kubuntu, i keep getting error 15 upon boot
<leo_rockw> Ketrel: h/o i just switched my system to french and i'm not too good with french, lol
<leo_rockw> Ketrel: let me change it back to spanish and i'll help you
<Ketrel> I found it
<Ketrel> no need
<Ketrel> it was "toggle showing desktop"
<leo_rockw> Ketrel: ok, cool
<jim> ok dwindman it is trying to install the new glx thingy
<dwidmann> jim: probably a 20mb or more download
<KrazyWolf> :(
<jim> 13 meg
<andrea> :)
<jim> i got adsl2 so its ok
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: I do have an idea or two
<Ketrel> How do you set an alternet shortcut, I can only see a way to set the "shortcut" field.
<Ketrel> nevermind
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: get to the desktop of the live cd first though
<Ketrel> it's under advanced
<jim> ok dwindman i have done the 2 things you asked
<jim> what happends now ?
<dwidmann> jim, restart X
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: okay
<jim> reboot ?
<leo_rockw> jim: no
<leo_rockw> jim: just restart X (the graphical interface)
<jim> how
<leo_rockw> jim: ctrl + alt + backspace is the fast and not pretty way
<dwidmann> jim: to do that, log out, click on the little menu towards the bottom right of the main area (not of the whole screen), and select restart x server, the screen will flash and you should be shown the nvidia logo, then log in.
<BluesKaj> what's the right command for making a script in etc/int.d executable ?
<leo_rockw> BluesKaj: sudo chmod +x file
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: chmod +x /path/to/script
<BluesKaj>  thx
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: you there?
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: yea
<KrazyWolf> Sorry I was reading about something called PCLinux, suppose to be "better" than kubuntu according to some dudes article
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: PCLinuxOS is just like all those other distros i mentioned
<daskreech> Hello
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: i say they are probably better for you. i don't think they are better overall
<leo_rockw> daskreech: hello
<dwidmann> Hey, it's daskreech
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: im at livecd desktop
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: from here, pull up Konsole
<daskreech> how do I get apt to show me what files a package has installed/ will install ?
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: now, sudo mkdir /media/kubuntu
 * leo_rockw thinks that kubuntu should come with katapult and yakuake by default
<leo_rockw> daskreech: that command is so useful and i can never remember it!
<dwidmann> leo_rockw: that would rock
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: I did that
<dwidmann> daskreech: dpkg -L somepackage
<leo_rockw> dwidmann: i wonder if it is in the brainstorm... i should make a post
<dwidmann> leo_rockw: sounds good ...... I think katapult is in by default though
<leo_rockw> dwidmann: is it? nice
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: alright, now, do you know which partition your kubuntu is installed on by any chance?
<KrazyWolf> I only have one hd
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: I know
<KrazyWolf> and I only have kubuntu on the HD, no other OS
<KrazyWolf> I deleted partition and did a full install on it
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: you still have more than one partition
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: did you set up a swap?
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: do you remember the device name though? ie: /dev/sda1 maybe
<KrazyWolf> Than I guess the answer would be no lol
<KrazyWolf> i did some weird "guide" or something like that
<KrazyWolf> where it just did it all for you
<Ketrel> Hmm, I've just found that my screensavers are not working right. They start as a little window off to the bottom right.
<dwidmann> that's od
<dwidmann> I wonder where Jim went.
<dwidmann> I figure he should have been back by now, maybe his X borked.
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: I just went to disk and filesystems and i see that its on /dev/hda1
<KrazyWolf> well so i figure
<daskreech> dwidmann: thanks
<KrazyWolf> am i looking for a swap?
<dwidmann> daskreech: no probl
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/kubuntu
<KrazyWolf> cuz it says "mount point swap for partition 5
<leo_rockw> dwidmann: shouldn't bulletproof X kick in for jim?
<Ketrel> nevermind on my problem restarting X fixed it
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: okay
<dwidmann> leo_rockw: bulletproof x is like a person wearing a body armor and no helmet
<ubuntu__> Ok computer crashed with those settings
<leo_rockw> dwidmann: lol
<dwidmann> ubuntu_: with what settings?
<Jim> i am on the live cd now
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: I did that command
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: sudo chroot /media/kubuntu
<Jim> umm with what ever i was told to do
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: okay
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: I believe im in root now
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: now try to run "grub-install /dev/hda"
<Jim> so how do i undo what i did ?
<KrazyWolf> not found or not a block device
<KrazyWolf> do i hae to put hda1?
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: erm, yeah, try it with the one
<Jim> this is driving me crazy
<dwidmann> Jim: should be a backup of the xorg.conf in /etc/X11/
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: same
<Jim> how do i locate it and what do i do with it
<dwidmann> Jim: reboot in recovery mode and delete the xorg.conf, then cp the backup (probably xorg.conf.blahhhhhhhhhhhhhh)  to xorg.conf to take the place of what you just deleted
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: try grub-install (hd0,0)
<Jim> with the cd ?
<Jim> reboot with the cd i mean
<dwidmann> Jim, no, take out the cd, reboot, at the grub menu, select the "Ubuntu (recovery mode)" option
<Jim> it never shows me a menu !
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: "bash: syntax error near unexpected t oken `hd0,0'
<leo_rockw> Jim: the grub menu
<Jim> whats grub menu
<dwidmann> it might tell you to press "esc" to see the menu Jim
<Jim> ok ill have another go
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: put the whole command in quotes and it might work
<KrazyWolf> command not found
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: if not, try putting only the "(hd0,0)" in quotes
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: (this command is pretty finicky, I hateeeeeeeeeeee it)
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: /dev/hda1: Not found or not a block device.
<leo_rockw> perhaps it isn't hda1
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: that's ..... odd
<dek> I just opened VirtualBox and I get this message: "The snapshot folder of a machine with snapshots cannot be changed (please discard all snapshots first)." It worked before, how can I fix this?
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: try (hd0,1) instead
<dwidmann> or hd1,0
<KrazyWolf> nope
<KrazyWolf> sigh
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: okay, there was one other thing that we were going to try
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: type "grub" and press enter, it'll bring you into the grub shell
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: remember, I am on the livecd maybe thats why? i don't know lol
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: okay imn there
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: root (hd0,0)
<KrazyWolf> error 21: selected disk does not exist
<dwidmann> :S
<KrazyWolf> maybe its not hda1?
<KrazyWolf> When looking at Disk & Filesystems, I see three things listed
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: well, you mounted and chrooted into that disk okay ....
<dwidmann> afaik ..... anyway
<KrazyWolf> 1 Partition 53.6GB, 2 Partition 1.0Kb, 5 Partition 2.3Gb, The 1 partition is on device hda1, and the partition 5 which is a swaqp is on hda5
<tuanpham> hi
<tuanpham> i am new bee
<tuanpham> i try to chat with some one
<daskreech> tuanpham: Hello I'm a old bee
<tuanpham> :)
<dwidmann> bees, go and gather nectar.
<daskreech> tuanpham: to chat join #kubuntu-offtopic
<tuanpham> hi daskreech
<daskreech> to ask for help ask here
<daskreech> #kubuntu is for support help
<tuanpham> yep
<tuanpham> i see
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: welllllllllllll, it's definitely /dev/hda1 then
<tuanpham> thank
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: okay
<tuanpham> i tried to apt-get clamav
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: in konqueror, navigate to /media/kubuntu  ---- what do you see
<tuanpham> but after that
<tuanpham> i don't see clamav in where
<tuanpham> how can i run it ?
<leo_rockw> tuanpham: as far as i know clamav is a console app
<daskreech> tuanpham: how did you install it?
<dwidmann> tuanpham: install klamav for a gui
<tuanpham> i use apt-get install
<tuanpham> ok thank
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: I see a bunch of folders
<daskreech> !klamav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about klamav - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: well, definitely no problem with /dev/hda1 existing then
<leo_rockw> !info klamav
<daskreech> !info klamav
<tuanpham> trying installing now
<ubotu> klamav (source: klamav): KDE frontend for ClamAV. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.41.1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 735 kB, installed size 2296 kB
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: I wonder why grub won't behave though
<tuanpham> i see klamav now
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: maybe the device.map is messe dup
<daskreech> tuanpham: Enjoy!
<tuanpham> thank a lots
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: should i check that?
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: i've got one better idea, in that konsole that is chrooted in, try this: ------ grub-install /dev/hda1 --root-directory=/boot --recheck
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: under device.map, it says (hd0) /dev/hda
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: how do i go back to that konsole, because im in the grub screen and not the one with the chrooted thing
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: type quit
<KrazyWolf> oh okay i just typed quit
<KrazyWolf> let me try
<KrazyWolf> "Probing decives to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time. /dev/hda1: Not found or not a block device."
<godkas> errr whys xorgconfig not workin 0_0
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: hmm, try using (hd0,0) again, it may work here
<tuanpham> i tried to setting up window media player 9 in kubuntu 7.10
<tuanpham> i used overcross
<KrazyWolf> where do i put that into dwidmann? the hd0,0 thing
<tuanpham> but it can't runt
<tuanpham> u downloaded wmp9 form microsoft
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: in the same command as the previous one that failed, but use (hd0,0) instead of /dev/hda1
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: its giving me that syntax error again
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: put the "(hd0,0" in quotes (like that)
<dwidmann> except don't forget the closing paren like I did ...
<leo_rockw> tuanpham: you used crossover, you mean
<tuanpham> yes
<leo_rockw> tuanpham: why use wmp anyway?
<tuanpham> some mediaprogram can't play wma
<KrazyWolf> same
<tuanpham> wmv
<leo_rockw> tuanpham: vlc does
<leo_rockw> tuanpham: and all the other programs if you install the codecs
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: hmm, maybe it will take it if you remove the parens
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: I'm putting "grub-install "(hd0,0)" --root-directory=/boot --recheck"
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: nope :(
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-222144.html
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: what error this time?
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: /dev/hda1: Not found or not a block device.
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: by all means, give anything they suggested a try
<Heavy_D> hi everyone
<tuanpham> thank you
<godkas> i just installed ati proprietary drivers and xorgconfig isnt working. am i forgetting something?
<daskreech> tuanpham: welkome
<tuanpham> did any body try use kubuntu 8 beta ?
<leo_rockw> dwidmann: in that link the ultimate solution was to reinstall
<tuanpham> i tried first time
<leo_rockw> hey Heavy_D
<leo_rockw> tuanpham: i'm using hardy
<tuanpham> but it's hard to use with newbe :)
<dwidmann> leo_rockw: grub can be really hard to fix sometimes, sometimes reinstalling _is_ the appropriate solution.
<Heavy_D> ok, I'm feeling pretty stupid right now.  I've got kubuntu 8.04 beta installed using KDE 4, I'm really liking it, but I can't seem to figure out how to add an application launcher to the desktop
<leo_rockw> godkas: did you do aticonfig --initial?
<tuanpham> i's nice with ui and kde 4
<leo_rockw> Heavy_D: drag and drop
<tuanpham> but i have to work with my pc
<leo_rockw> Heavy_D: oh, wait... aplication launcher...
<tuanpham> then i have configuation alot :(
<Heavy_D> I don't have the launcher in the menu either
<leo_rockw> Heavy_D: well, drag and drop may work. if not try #kubuntu-kde4
<Heavy_D> k, i'll check over there, thanks
<leo_rockw> np
<tuanpham> to leo_rockw did you still use this ?
<leo_rockw> tuanpham: yes. but kde 3.5.9
<tuanpham> leo_rockw: it has no tool for user manage in ui
<roman> is there a release date for 8 yet?
<tuanpham> and i can't seting up any other
<leo_rockw> tuanpham: kde4 still needs a lot of development
<leo_rockw> roman: 24th
<tuanpham> yep i know
<roman> thanx
<leo_rockw> tuanpham: i have it installed and i check it every once in a while
<leo_rockw> roman: np
<roman> is kde4 installation for 7 through package manager?
<tuanpham> roman: it has about 7 days to come to release of kubuntu 8
<leo_rockw> roman: yes, but you need to add repos
<tuanpham> yes
<KrazyWolf> sigh
<roman> ill just wait till it comes then :)
<tuanpham> i think so
<tuanpham> just a question
<leo_rockw> roman: don't expect something great. it's still being developed.
<roman> but it will have all functions of 7?
<tuanpham> does it have any tool like IDM  ?
<leo_rockw> roman: i mean kde4, not kubuntu 8.04
<roman> ive just installed the beta, but network settings is not working
<godkas> leo_rockw: Data incomplete in file xorg.conf  Undefined Device "Generic Video Card" referenced by Screen "Default Screen".
<KrazyWolf> Why isn't it finding my damn device!
<leo_rockw> godkas: you might want to take a look at xorg.conf and edit manually
<godkas> :/ i was afraid of that
<tuanpham> http://www.kde-apps.org
<tuanpham> that good for find app for kde
<godkas> other than this kubuntu roxx so far :D
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: I wish I knew
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: this page might have some useful (though seemingly unrelated) info
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntu AfterInstallingWindows#head-bf0ad184b84304b51996a11111a1901667529a80
<leo_rockw> godkas: ati is a pain
<godkas> leo_rockw: my xorg is really strange.. the one on my slackware looked almost completely different >_<
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: Thanks for trying dwidmann, appreciate it :)
<dwidmann> gah
<leo_rockw> godkas: kubuntu's xorg is full of bloat
<tuanpham> i am going to have lunh
<godkas> leo_rockw: Oh I know.. i dont understand them.. good cards bad support
<tuanpham> se you all
<tuanpham> :P
<leo_rockw> godkas: exactly
<leo_rockw> godkas: hopefully the new free driver will change that. amd is doing a good job with ati
<KrazyWolf> is konsole the same as a terminal?
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: it's not exactly the same, but close enough
<presto1> im using ununtu hardy and want to try the kubuntu kde 4 setup all i need is the kde kubuntu metapackage right??
<presto1> oops ubuntu
<KrazyWolf> how do i get a terminal?
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: ctrl + alt + F1
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: ctrl + alt + F7 to come back
<NullName> KrazyWolf: Konsole and terminal are pretty much the same thing
<KrazyWolf> i did a find /boot/grub/stage1 in the grub menu and it came back as (hd0,0)
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: for what you're trying to do konsole and terminal are the same
<godkas> leo_rockw: Any release date?
<leo_rockw> godkas: not that i know of
<presto1> anyone know?
<Jucato> presto1: instructions are in the topic of #kubuntu-kde4
<KrazyWolf> leo_rockw, if my mbr or whatever is screwed, does that mean I can't even do a fresh install of kubuntu?
<presto1> got it jucato
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: konsole is a terminal emulator
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: i'm guessing the freshinstall of kubuntu will get rid of what's on your mbr now and install a new grub
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: fresh install usually fixes things with any luck
<KrazyWolf> leo_rockw: thats what I asked like 2 hours ago and you said a fresh install wouldn't fix the mbr!
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: you hadn't told me what the problem was yet
<leo_rockw> KrazyWolf: a fresh install does not necesarily fix a mbr
<console_jockey> I have just bought a nokia 6068 phone and can connect to it with kbluetooth.  I've been able to send a file to it via OBEX Object Push client, but for some reason I can not download/copy any of the files already on the device to my pc.  In dolphin and konqueror there is a graphic lock icon in the file name and I get a read error when trying to open or move files.
<console_jockey> Is there something I'm missing?  I've tried to change permissions on the file in question, but I get a message that permissions aren't supported by OBEX.
<console_jockey> Anyone with any bluetooth experience what to give me a some ideas?
<dwidmann> console_jockey: maybe if you were to do this as root it would work?
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: it worked! the link you gave me
<KrazyWolf> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: sweet stuff
<KrazyWolf> but when I press ctrl alt f7 to come back, it keeps flickering!
<ixnayonthehombre> i have a problem with adept if anyone would be able to help
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: I think I know what I was doing wrong
<console_jockey> dwidmann: I thought of that so I ran kdesu konqueror thinking that maybe it would run konqueror as root.  Maybe I'm mistaken.  I don't generally log onto my machine as root, though I suppose I could give that a trie...
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: my screen is flickering nonstop
<dwidmann> I forgot to have you bind /dev/ and /proc before chrooting in
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: I'm trying to do ctrl alt f7 to come back and its flickering like hell
<console_jockey> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ixnayonthehombre> kk
<ixnayonthehombre> sry
<leo_rockw> console_jockey: kdesu konqueror runs konqueror with root privileges
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: not all cards support switching between vts and x sessions very well, ati cards are notoriously bad
<foibles> is there anyway to get e17 unto ubuntu?
<dwidmann> leo_rockw: kdesudo > kdesu
<console_jockey> leo_rockw: that's what I thought.  However, that did not give me permission to read the files from my device.
<leo_rockw> dwidmann: depends on the kubuntu version
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: what are the hotkeys to restart? ctrl alt del... and than what?
<leo_rockw> dwidmann: kdesudo doesn't work in feisty afaik
<KrazyWolf> because its flickering like hell
<Jucato> it would be better to use "kdesu" since it will work whether or not kdesudo is installed
<ixnayonthehombre> i was trying to install ubuntu-restricted-extras in adept... then it said there was a break and there was something wrong and closed adept. Now when i try to install something i can request install but not apply changes
<Jucato> if kdesudo is installed, it is symlinked to kdesu
 * console_jockey running gutsy
<dwidmann> leo_rockw: for gutsy and hardy it's kdesudo, for previous versions its kdesu, kdesu is still there in gutsy and hardy, - however, kdesu has never been very reliable and kdesudo is
<Jucato> ixnayonthehombre: unless you're running Ubuntu, you probably want kubuntu-restricted-extras
<leo_rockw> dwidmann: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 2008-03-28 13:30 kdesu -> kdesudo
<ixnayonthehombre> there is no kubuntu one
<dwidmann> leo_rockw: sweeeeeeeeeeeet
<ixnayonthehombre> but thats not the problem at the moment.... i cant apply changes to any of my requests to install
<leo_rockw> dwidmann: so kdesu will always work no matter waht
<KrazyWolf> alright im rebooting
<KrazyWolf> to see if it loads
<KrazyWolf> nope
<KrazyWolf> Didn't work
<Jucato> didn't I just say that about kdesu? :P
<leo_rockw> Jucato: ^_^
<dwidmann> Jucato: I musn't have been listening o.O
<Jucato> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras | ixnayonthehombre
<ubotu> ixnayonthehombre: kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10 (gutsy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Jucato> dwidmann: or not reading :P
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: It didn't work :(
<dwidmann> Jucato: reading what
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: I'm still getting error 15
<Jucato> ixnayonthehombre: try installing from Konsole, using sudo apt-get install. It will give you error messages
<leo_rockw> <Jucato> if kdesudo is installed, it is symlinked to kdesu ---> i read you Jucato, that's why i copy pasted the symlink
<Jucato> dwidmann: what I typed :)
<Jucato> dwidmann: technically, I'm not speaking. so there's nothing to listen to :P
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: you did both the grub-install and grub; root (hd0,0); setup?
<console_jockey> well, I've tried again with kdesu konqueror and verified that I did indeed have root access.  However, attempting to copy a file from the device ive me "Could not read xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx" where xx.xx.xx.xx.xx.xx is device address.
<dwidmann> Jucato: there is some truth in that
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: I followed this tut: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-7fb1c88570b006aa14b7daaef2238b432b7f73c8
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: steps 1-5
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: supposably after step 5 it was suppose to be fixed
<leo_rockw> who was asking about ubuntu and e17?
<leo_rockw> foibles: there was ebuntu
<Jucato> leo_rockw: foibles
<foibles> leo_rockw, oh?
<leo_rockw> foibles: idk if it still exists, or if the project changed names
<foibles> leo_rockw, ive tried elive
<console_jockey> bah, even kget fails.  I'd really like to know how to access OBEX via CLI
<foibles> but ubuntu is more solid and i just want to self configure e17
<Daisuke_Ido> leo_rockw, OpenGEU
<Daisuke_Ido> and it's pretty decent, actually
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: hmm, where are these steps at on there?
<tehk> I have a friend asking me where he can activate the compose key from in 7.10, anyone have any idea? I only have a CLI in front of me
<Daisuke_Ido> you can just set up the repos in an existing install of gutsy and install opengeu-desktop
<leo_rockw> Daisuke_Ido: i thought it had changed its name. i didn't know what the new name was, tho. thanks
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<KrazyWolf> grub> root (hd0,1) #Hit the <Enter> key
<KrazyWolf> grub> setup (hd0) #Hit <Enter> key
<KrazyWolf> grub> quit #Hit <Enter> key, quits grub
<KrazyWolf> whoops, sorry
<ixnayonthehombre> ok when i did it in Konsole it says that "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: and none of those threw any errors?
<leo_rockw> ixnayonthehombre: then run dpkg --configure -a
<ixnayonthehombre> kk thats what i thought... ty
<leo_rockw> ixnayonthehombre: after that try again
<Daisuke_Ido> has the version of amarok in the repos been updated to 1.4.9.1?
<dwidmann> yes
<dwidmann> Any major fixes in it?
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm still getting 1.4.8
<Daisuke_Ido> fixes the amazon problem
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Ido: hmm, it's 1.4.9.1 in hardy anyhow
<Daisuke_Ido> hardy, yes
<dwidmann> "the amazon problem"?
<Daisuke_Ido> not using hardy here :)
<Daisuke_Ido> the amazon problem
<Daisuke_Ido> they changed their api, i believe
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: no, I got a "Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists.... yes    Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes   Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists yes  Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 *hd0)'... 17 sectors are embedded.   Succeeded   Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+17 p (hd0,0)/bootgrub/stage2/boot/grub/menu.list"...succeeded Done."
<Daisuke_Ido> and with any amarok verison pre-1.4.9.1 album cover fetching no longer works
<leo_rockw> dwidmann: the covers recovery feature from amazon wasn't working because amazon changed their apis
<ixnayonthehombre> ok i can now apply changes when i request install... ty
<dwidmann> leo_rockw: ah
<Daisuke_Ido> also a problem with exaile
<dwidmann> leo_rockw: so that's why it wasn't working yesterday
<Daisuke_Ido> i just said that!
 * dwidmann doesn't care about exaile
<Daisuke_Ido> no, but it's still an issue
<leo_rockw> the amarok team called it the "we still love you release"
<dwidmann> hahaha
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: you get all that?
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: yeah, looks like it took it okay
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: ya i don't know, i just tried it again and rebooted, same crap
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: that's basically what I wanted you to do. ..... and it failed to help :(
<foibles> does anyone know how to add startup programs to e16?
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: I give up :(
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: I guess linux isn't made for me
<leo_rockw> foibles: i'm pretty sure we all use kde here :-P
<foibles> leo_rockw, tish
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: one last thing to check
<dwidmann> leo_rockw: there is at least one die-hard terminal user in our midst iirc
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: ?
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't use kde
<leo_rockw> dwidmann: i love the terminal too
<leo_rockw> Daisuke_Ido: do you use e16, tho?
<dwidmann> leo_rockw: I was referring to stdin, really
<ixnayonthehombre> ok now i'm tryin to find kubuntu-restricted-extras but its telling me that it can't find that package.
<leo_rockw> ixnayonthehombre: apt-cache search restricted | grep kubuntu
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: fire up the live cd, open konsole, in it run "sudo parted /dev/hda"
<godkas> leo_rockw: this is weird man i cant open ati control panel and theres still a ati driver in the restricted drivers (this didnt happen on slackware :P)
<KrazyWolf> Okay
<leo_rockw> godkas: i would tell you slackware is better... but i don't think this is the right channel to do so
<Daisuke_Ido> leo_rockw, no, i use gnome
<dwidmann> :O
<leo_rockw> ¬¬
<Daisuke_Ido> yes, yes, burn the heretic
 * dwidmann gets the fire
<leo_rockw> this gives the term flamewar a whole new meaning
<Daisuke_Ido> but what i'm using looks nothing like a default ubuntu install, if that helps
<leo_rockw> Daisuke_Ido: my desktop has gnome now, i think my mom likes it better
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: you there?
<KrazyWolf> just got there
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: okay i did that cmd
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: kay, now type "print"
<godkas> lol i miss my root
<Daisuke_Ido> my fiancee is using a basic gnome desktop, i've got my desktop machine set up with AWN (which once you start playing with applets, works really well
<Daisuke_Ido> )
<godkas> darn sudo
<leo_rockw> godkas: hahaha, that happened to me a lot
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: okay
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: do any of the lines have the "boot" flag on?
<leo_rockw> godkas: particularly since i still use slax
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: yes
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: only one right?
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: yup
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: you wouldn't believe how much that little tiny detail right there could cause a person, it took me two days to catch that a couple weeks ago :(
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: so what does that mean?
<godkas> leo_rockw: hmm well im really not sure whats missing i used (sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg) to write a new xorg.conf
<leo_rockw> godkas: sometimes i try to sudo things in slax
<godkas> lol
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: means it isn't your fix :(
<godkas> leo_rockw: Slax is like 0_o what did you call me?
<leo_rockw> godkas: usually sudo aticonfig --initial should do the trick
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: so am I going to be able to go back to windows without a problem ?
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: Or is this computer f'd now?
<godkas> its not tho
<ixnayonthehombre> absolutely nothing happens when i do apt-cache search restricte |grep kubuntu
<godkas> leo_rockw: Found fglrx primary device section Nothing to do, terminating.
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: well, I suppose you could, I would try a reinstall first though - if you had anyt other issues than this (which I presume you do), you should have a rough idea what you need to do to fix them so it should be much faster the second trip around.
<leo_rockw> ixnayonthehombre: what version of kubuntu are you using?
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: Alright, off to bed for me, its almost 2 am
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: If you ever decide to get a new comp do your research on the hardware and try out kubuntu again :)
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: Thank you for all the help buddy, I appreciate it, imma give kubuntu one more go tomorrow morning and thats it lol, than i might go like pclinux or mint or one of those out of the box things
<dwidmann> KrazyWolf: best of luck
<KrazyWolf> dwidmann: See ya tomorrow, thanks again
<dwidmann> you're welcome, see ya later
<ixnayonthehombre> 2.6
<foibles> anyone here tried gOS yet?
<dwidmann> gOS??? what's that?
<foibles> oh the sarcasm
<fitoria> hello
<dwidmann> people often can't tell if I'm being sarcastic or serious, but I'll give you the answer, I was actually being _serious_
<dwidmann> hi
<fitoria> I have Kubuntu 7.10 AMD 64bits installed but I cant play dvds what can I do?
<godkas> -.- im doing a dist upgrade
<leo_rockw> foibles: i haven't tried enlightment since i was a teenager
<leo_rockw> foibles: i remember liking it a lot back when
<leo_rockw> fitoria: if you like vlc you can use vlc
<fitoria> but in Kaffeine?
<leo_rockw> fitoria: if not you'll need the libdvdcss library
<fitoria> ok
<karl_> vlc needs libdvdcss too
<karl_> it doesn't just come with it
<karl_> you need to install it either way.
<leo_rockw> karl_: oh, i thought it did
<karl_> nope
<karl_> it'll just give you a funky error
<leo_rockw> karl_: i didn't like vlc anyway
<leo_rockw> :-P
<karl_> i like it : )
<karl_> it has neato features
<bennyf11> hey i keep getting a disk check error when installing
<fitoria> it says that libdvdcss is not avaliable
<karl_> its libdvdcss2
<leo_rockw> karl_: i tried the new beta version, it looks sexy :-D
<fitoria> libdvdcss2 too
<fitoria> :(
<karl_> you need to turn on universe repositories
<karl_> or metaverse
<fitoria> ok
<karl_> i don't remember which
<leo_rockw> isn't libdvdcss2 in medibuntu?
<karl_> probably, i don't know
<leo_rockw> "This is in Medibuntu as it violates patents."
<leo_rockw> yup
<Avastez> Hey all, are the new features of ubuntu like better xorg configuration also part of kubuntus 8.04?
<karl_> Avastez: they will do it differently
<fitoria> i have multiverse repo active
<fitoria> already
<fitoria> but I cant install libdbdcss
<fitoria> libdvdcss*
<leo_rockw> fitoria: you need medibuntu
<fitoria> ok
<karl_> get libdvdread3
<karl_> you don't need medibuntu.
<fitoria> installing libdvdread3......
<fitoria> installed :D
<karl_> you'll have to close and open kaffeine afterwards
<fitoria> lets try
<karl_> all instances of kaffeine
<fitoria> ok
<dek> if I install KDE4 will all the menus be filled with the old KDE3 programs?
<karl_> i'm fairly certain it autofills them, yes
<fitoria> It doesnt works :(
<leo_rockw> dek: yes
<karl_> then get medibuntu
<karl_> whatever that is
<leo_rockw> dek: and kde3 menues with kde4 programs too
<karl_> drms a beyotch
<dek> leo_rockw: any way to avoid that?
<dek> leo_rockw: or only uninstalling kde3? :P
<leo_rockw> dek: idk, i actually like that
<dek> leo
<leo_rockw> dek: there are some apps that are still not available for kde4
<fitoria> karl_: Kaffeine still doesnt play dvd
<dek> but what happens if i execute a KDE4 program in KDE3?
<leo_rockw> fitoria: deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free
<leo_rockw> dek: it works
<dek> I dont think it will run
<dek> really?
<fitoria> ok
<leo_rockw> dek: yup
<fitoria> add the repo
<leo_rockw> fitoria: yup
<leo_rockw> fitoria: i'm guessing you're using gutsy
<dek> leo_rockw: so you recommend me to try KDE4? :)
<karl_> anyone know if 8.04 kubuntu is being released the same day as ubuntu?
<leo_rockw> dek: to try, yes. to use it daily... i wouldn't go that far.
<leo_rockw> karl_: i don't see why not
<dek> leo_rockw: why not?
<leo_rockw> dek: it's not as functional and complete as 3.5 yet
<fitoria> leo_rockw: gutsy
<leo_rockw> dek: give it time. kde4.2 will be awesome
<karl_> dek: its in development
<dek> leo_rockw: but if KDE3 apps work, that shouldn't be a problem, is it?
<fitoria> leo_rockw: gpg problem :S
<leo_rockw> fitoria: then just add the repo and apt-get update
<fitoria> do you have the gpg of that repo?
<leo_rockw> fitoria: there is one, i don't have it. check in google
<karl_> if you google search it comes up
<fitoria> i found it on the repo server
<karl_> and probably a guide for exactly what you're doing
<fitoria> how do i add it?
<karl_> gooogle
<leo_rockw> dek: well, no, it shouldn't.
<fitoria> ok
<leo_rockw> dek: but i don't like the new menu bar. and you can just kill that, that kills all the desktop background too.
<karl_> leo_rockw: just don't update kicker?
<leo_rockw> dek: and you can't just hide it and put kicker instead, because the bar doesn't have a hide option yet
<karl_> ah
<fitoria> adding gpg....
<leo_rockw> karl_: kicker doesn't exist anymore in kde4
<dek> leo_rockw: lol ok :P
<karl_> things be achangin'
<leo_rockw> indeed
<fitoria> installed libdvdcss2
<leo_rockw> fitoria: what you did is illegal in the US!
<fitoria> jejej I am not at us
<karl_> tsk tsk
<fitoria> so i dont care
<leo_rockw> fitoria: good, i'm not there either
<fitoria> so what is next?
<leo_rockw> fitoria: try to play a dvd now
<fitoria> nothing :(
<karl_> Adolfo, it's probably not so great to put your full name in your client
<karl_> ni is nipal?
<karl_> no
<karl_> nepal
<karl_> nigeria?
<fitoria> found at google
<fitoria> karl_: ni is nicaragua
<karl_> ah
<karl_> what kind of internet connection speed you get in nicaragua?
 * ScorpKing waves around..
<fitoria> i have 512kbs
<ScorpKing> what is the shortcut key to switch desktops?
<karl_> ALT+FKEY
<leo_rockw> fitoria: did you restart kaffeine?
<fitoria> yes
<karl_> or you can CTRL+SHIFT+TAB
 * leo_rockw hates kaffeine!lol
<ScorpKing> karl_: i must be doing something wrong. still cant get to desktop 2
<karl_> it's possible desktop two doesn't exist
<ScorpKing> karl_: it does. i'm on the livecd
<leo_rockw> i customized my desktop shortcuts... so i can't help there
<karl_> try ctrl+fkey?
<karl_> i'm not quite certain; i use fluxbox
<ScorpKing> karl_: as in <ctrl>+<f> ?
<karl_> as in, CTRL+F2
<ScorpKing> karl_: thats the run shortcut
<karl_> or ALT+F2, which is more likely
<leo_rockw> alt+f2 is the run shortcut indeed
<ScorpKing> karl_: hehe :D blond moment
<ScorpKing> karl_: it's working. thanks
<user__> alt+f5
<dwidmann> now to see how fast nfs will go over gigabit ethernet :)
<karl_> anytime
<leo_rockw> fitoria: did you make it work?
<ScorpKing> hiya dwidmann :)
<karl_> dwidmann: depends on the speed of your drives, i think
<dwidmann> hey there scorpking
<dwidmann> karl_: more or less
<ScorpKing> dwidmann: i get about 7.8MB/s on 100 network with nfs
<fitoria> leo_rockw: nop :(
<dwidmann> It's pretty jumpy seeing as the other computer isn't nearly as fast, but it's varying wildly between about 8MB/s and 26MB/s
<ScorpKing> dwidmann: it would be nice to know the speed on gigabit tho. let me know ;)
<ScorpKing> ah nice
<dwidmann> (belieeeeeeve me, this computer can serve it out a lot faster than the other computer can take it in hehe)
<dwidmann> Wow, just saw a little peak of 30MB/s, wish it would hold steady
<leo_rockw> fitoria: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-52993.html
<dwidmann> Keeps stalling :(
<fitoria> mmmm
<ScorpKing> dwidmann: that's bout the speed of an ide disk. 24MB/s actually
<dwidmann> ScorpKing: which is what the other computer has in it .. this comp has a 750GB SATA though
<ScorpKing> dwidmann: ah ok. it won't go over 30 then.
<karl_> ScorpKing: i don't think you can spin your disc that fast, anyways
<dwidmann> I wonder why it doesn't even hold steady on the big files though, its strange
<ScorpKing> dwidmann: well. it will show 30 and then stall for a few secs to write the data ;). i still want to set something like that up for myself
<ScorpKing> maybe its the caching system
<dwidmann> ScorpKing: gigabit ethernet? get yourself a gigabit switch and some cheap cat-6 cable.
<fitoria> got to go
<fitoria> thanks for your help
<karl_> and a gigabit nic
<karl_> two of them
<dwidmann> ah yes, that too, if you don't aleady have those
<fitoria> I'll keep trying tomorrow
<fitoria> bye
<ScorpKing> karl_: true.. so it will be 24MB/s max then
<ScorpKing> dwidmann: yip. i'll get it sometime. have other things to buy now. :)
<dwidmann> ScorpKing: and some big, SATA drives so you can pull out the full potential.
<ScorpKing> take care guys. its back to work for me. have fun
<dwidmann> will try
<ScorpKing> dwidmann: will do :)
<dwidmann> you too 'kay?
<dwidmann> Looks like realistically speaking it's averaging about 18MB/s
<karl_> you could raid 10 them and get faster performance
<dwidmann> karl, sure, if I had money.
<tuanpham> what about the money ? ;)
<dwidmann> tuanpham: what, you want to give me some? :D
<dwidmann> my dream idea would be to build an nfs server with 4x1TB drives and a pci-e raid card, but where would I ever get the money to do that? :(
<karl_> you could turn tricks in the evening
<karl_> that's what i did
<dwidmann> ooooookayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<karl_> : D
<tuanpham> i am back
<tuanpham> does anyone know
<tuanpham> the tool to metter templature of cpu and hdd ?
<tuanpham> my pc gets hot after some program run
<dwidmann> tuanpham: lm-sensors for cpu & others, hddtemp for hard drives
<tuanpham> thank dwidmann
<dwidmann> I think for cpu only coretemp will work for some cpu's
<tuanpham> maybe i have problem with my cooler
<tuanpham> when i run windows vista i used everets
<tuanpham> and count it about 80 -85 digree cecus
<dwidmann> :O
<dwidmann> whoa, that's hot
<dwidmann> wayyyyyyyyy hot
<tuanpham> i know my cpu can stand only maximum 100
<tuanpham> i don't know
<tuanpham> core 2 dua 1.83
<dwidmann> normal would be more like maybe 40-50 under load
<tuanpham> yes
<tuanpham> i looking for this problem on internet
<tuanpham> and know that
<tuanpham> maybe i will try to replace new cooler
<dwidmann> Mine has been acting really, really screwy. It's reading way out of whack ..... it's saying 60C on a cold boot, which is practically impossible. (it can't heat up that fast, especially not with this beastly HSF on it), maybe yours is behaving oddly too?
<tuanpham> i am not good at english
<tuanpham> can you explane clearer ?
<dwidmann> Then again, not worth chancing melting the CPU, you should check that your heatsink fan is making good contact before doing anything else I think.
<tuanpham> i see
<tuanpham> i tried to go to bios setting up
<tuanpham> but it have no configuation for it
<tuanpham> i use pavilion 2000 laptop
<dwidmann> Hmmmmm
<dwidmann> Does it get really hot when you're using it? Like, hot enough to almost burn you?
<tuanpham> :)
<tuanpham> when i run many programs
<thanasi> tuanpham: get a bigger fan
<dwidmann> probably not a good thing, though a portable heater is always nice to have
<tuanpham> maybe
<Daisuke_Ido> well, since the devs aren't going to show us users of the "old" stuff any love, i'd better figure out how to get amarok compiled as a package
<flibbertygibbit> what package contains mount.cifs ?
<tuanpham> in some case
<tuanpham> i mind come from virus ?
<tuanpham> i think my vista os have somes
<tuanpham> because it has never like this before
<dwidmann> flibbertygibbit: maybe smbclient?
<tuanpham> before  it 's only 60 - 65 0C
<Daisuke_Ido> which is still high
<tuanpham> yep
<Daisuke_Ido> 40 is the max i've ever pushed this one
<tuanpham> it happens when i bought mine
<flibbertygibbit> dwidmann: appariently that's already installed
<Daisuke_Ido> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<dwidmann> flibbertygibbit: smbfs maybe?
<tuanpham> how can i run lm-sensers ?
<tuanpham> just installed
<flibbertygibbit> dwidmann: yep that's the one, thanks
<dwidmann> tuanpham: first you have to "sudo sensors-detect" I think, then "sudo sensors"
<tuanpham> it run
<tuanpham> but it have no us app ?
<tuanpham> but it have no ui app ?
<dwidmann> tuanpham: lets see if it works first, then I'll tell you the gui :P
<tuanpham> yep
<tuanpham> i have give answer YES somes
<tuanpham> and enter some more
<dwidmann> tuanpham: yeah, but after all the yes's and such, does it find any sensors?
<tuanpham> #----cut here----
<tuanpham> # Chip drivers
<tuanpham> coretemp
<tuanpham> #----cut here--
<tuanpham> is that true ?
<dwidmann> That sounds good
<tuanpham> Intel Core family thermal sensor...                         Success!
<dwidmann> you should have said yes and let it to it by itself, so you'll need to cut and paste that into /etc/modules
<dwidmann> tuanpham: now run "sensors" in the terminal
<tuanpham> No sensors found!
<tuanpham> Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need.
<tuanpham> Try sensors-detect to find out which these are
<tuanpham> it saids that :)
<tuanpham> maybe installed not correct
<Daisuke_Ido> dwidmann, checkinstall --install=no rather than sudo make install is preferred, right?
<eagles0513875> i have no idea how this person i know managed to tweak his acpi setting to give him 3 hrs battery life on his laptop
<tuanpham> a minute
<tuanpham> i have to edit module in ect
<thanasi> eagles0513875: that sounds like something i want to do ;)
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Ido: well, Iono, checkinstall isn't perfect but at least it makes a ruidementary package .... seems a lot of people don't like checkinstall for some reason or another
<tuanpham> i have it in my module file
<eagles0513875> thanasi: took him 4 months to get it right though i wanna do it and i would love to pkg it so that everyone can benefit from it
<dwidmann> tuanpham: what does it ouptut when you run the "sensors" command?
<tuanpham> # Generated by sensors-detect on Wed Apr 16 13:49:44 2008
<tuanpham> # Chip drivers
<tuanpham> coretemp
<leo_rockw> Daisuke_Ido: http://tjr.homeip.net/~tim/amarok/
<tuanpham> No sensors found!
<tuanpham> Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need.
<tuanpham> Try sensors-detect to find out which these are.
<tuanpham> that ansers form pc
<thanasi> eagles0513875: i have 4 months ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> leo_rockw, 1.4.7 doesn't help, i already have 1.4.8, i need 1.4.9
<leo_rockw> Daisuke_Ido: check the date
<leo_rockw> Daisuke_Ido: in the forums they say those work
<leo_rockw> Daisuke_Ido: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4709752
<eagles0513875> thanasi: im goign to start working on it and maybe have something to upload to motu for revu sometime this summer
<leo_rockw> Daisuke_Ido: i think he merged 1.4.7 with the svn patch
<thanasi> eagles0513875: sweet :)
<leo_rockw> Daisuke_Ido: "For users of Kubuntu 7.10, packages are in gutsy-backports available from Adept Manager when you choose Unsupported Updates from the Updates tab of Manage Repositories."
<harmental> yesterday i was embarassed by some strange behavior in kubuntu....
<Daisuke_Ido> leo_rockw, if only
<leo_rockw> Daisuke_Ido: still not there, huh?
<harmental> after plugging a projector and reboot....the system hung at boot....
<Daisuke_Ido> i ahven't updated in a few hours, maybe
<leo_rockw> harmental: i blame the projector :-P
<harmental> i was only at home that i realised how to solve the "booting" problem....but the question is: shouldnt using a projector be easier?
<Daisuke_Ido> why would it be?
<harmental> leo_rockw: not funny when the whole lab (who is constantly advocating M$ Office products....) told me to use the room pc!
<leo_rockw> harmental: i know...
<Daisuke_Ido> harmental, i still blame the projector
<andrew__> I'm trying to set up samba, however I can't seem to change my workgroup.  I changed it in all instances of smb.conf, but I'm still in "workgroup"
<harmental> i had to squeeze my OpenOffice file into an UGLY Ms Office ppt...which obviously didnt respected fonts, margins, etc.....(I DO blame OO for that)
<Daisuke_Ido> you blame OO because powerpoint doesn't respect another file format?
<harmental> I even had to bare a lady telling me that using non-propietary software should be forbidden in the lab for compatibility issues!!!
<leo_rockw> harmental: i blame the projector and Occam's razor says i'm right
<harmental> Daisuke_Ido: I blame OO for not exporting ppt as it should...
<leo_rockw> harmental: even M$ office doesn't export as it should between different versions
<harmental> (pdf was perfect btw....but no animations.. :o(
<harmental> leo_rockw: yeah...I know....but OO export feature NEVER works  :oP
<leo_rockw> harmental: have you donated to OO.o lately?
<leo_rockw> harmental: or sent them any patch?
<harmental> leo_rockw: what does that have to do with anything?
<Daisuke_Ido> harmental, everything
<harmental> leo_rockw: dont get all dramatic...
<leo_rockw> harmental: you can't demand that OO plays nicely with M$
<harmental> Im a student a not a programming expert....
<harmental> Im not demanding OO....
<Daisuke_Ido> just ebcause it's free software doesn't mean that the people that depend on it (as you so obviously do) can't kick back a few dollars every once in a while
<harmental> all im saying is that the THOSE incompatibiliy issues are OO fault...
<harmental> thats it...
<leo_rockw> harmental: your money could help programmers work harder
<harmental> other than that....I happy with the whole OO suite...
<andrew__> Any idea why my workgroup won't change?
<harmental> leo_rockw: you are missing the point here...
<leo_rockw> harmental: am i?
<leo_rockw> i blame M$ office for not opening odt
<harmental> leo_rockw: look...I'm glad to participate in open projects when possible...
<harmental> I have provided some tricks for using wine with scientific software for instance...
<harmental> but thats not my main occupation..
<leo_rockw> OO.o developers don't find ppt exporting as vital as you do
<harmental> the fact I have not donated to OO or that i have not provided ant bug fixes shouldnt mean I'm not allowed to say that the compatibility issues bet MS and OO are OO fault....
<harmental> as well as I can strongly assert that MS has NO compatibility whatsoever with OO, and thats MS fault....
<leo_rockw> harmental: ppt is not a standard, odf is
<harmental> or that sometimes different versions of MS render different results from the same file
<harmental> (thats with I use OO)
<harmental> if i wanted to make a "complain" about OO I would do it in the OO channel...not here....
<harmental> mine was just a comment....
<leo_rockw> and i commented that i don't agree with your comment
<harmental> and ppt IS a standard....
<leo_rockw> harmental: nope, it's not
<harmental> whether we like it or not...
<leo_rockw> harmental: pptx is
<harmental> (i personally dont)
<harmental> leo_rockw: whats your definition of "standard"?
<leo_rockw> harmental: ISO
<Daisuke_Ido> recognized standard
<harmental> you have different types of standards
<Daisuke_Ido> just because it's "used" doesn't make it a "standard"
<leo_rockw> harmental: no, de facto is not a standard
<harmental> its called de facto
<karl_> ISO lost some credibility when they let OXML in
<karl_> de jure
<harmental> karl_: we all agree on that....
<leo_rockw> karl_: ^
<Daisuke_Ido> harmental, a de facto standard is not a standard.
<harmental> Daisuke_Ido: guys.....we are on the same side here...
<harmental> but you have to accept that being used by 90% of the people is a form of standardization
 * andrew__ sniffles :(
<tuanpham> leo_rockw: can i setting up beryl on kubuntu ?
<leo_rockw> harmental: i'm not saying we aren't. i'm just saying it's not fair to blame OO.o for not converting to a propietary format
<karl_> but you asked what the definition of standards are
<leo_rockw> tuanpham: beryl is not used anymore
<leo_rockw> tuanpham: you can install compiz-fusion
<tuanpham> inteats of ?
<karl_> leo_rockw: especially when those formats have to be reverse engineered to work
<harmental> leo_rockw: and that has nothing to do with the standard issue...
<leo_rockw> karl_: exactly!
<eagles0513875> how do i find out what version of kubuntu im using
<Daisuke_Ido> it's a crutch that everyone works around because no one's big enough to knock the 800 pound gorilla off his pedestal...  yet
<Daisuke_Ido> i'll continue using odt for my papers, and let office 2007 die the horrible death it deserves
<karl_> true that
<harmental> Daisuke_Ido: i agree
<karl_> i like the last version of the office suite much better
<eagles0513875> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<leo_rockw> eagles0513875: lsb_release -d
<harmental> but odt shouldnt be imposed....thats also dangerous.....
<harmental> my lab is a perfect example for that...
<harmental> they are M$ lovers...
<foibles> does anyone know any launchers like engage?
<Daisuke_Ido> then they need to be reeducated
<Daisuke_Ido> or beaten with a hammer
<foibles> ive been using gdesklets, but its laggy
<leo_rockw> harmental: i don't even use OO
<foibles> same with superkaramba
<harmental> Daisuke_Ido: after four years i've given up...
<harmental> I choose my fights...
<Daisuke_Ido> harmental, i'm just starting to make headway, getting a little success
<karl_> harmental: the problem is that those formats are proprietary, so coders of open source softwares can't just look at the specifications and write code that matches them. Instead they have to make educated guesses to figure out how it works, which ends up being a poor implimentation. In this way, it is not a standard at all, except for coders of Microsoft Office.
<karl_> in case it wasn't made clear
<Daisuke_Ido> harmental, university or high school?
<harmental> making my boss understand that doing a PhD thesis with latex is the way to go was a pain in the ass!
<Daisuke_Ido> purely out of curiosity
<leo_rockw> harmental: haha, i hear you
<Daisuke_Ido> that answers that...
<andrew__> I'm having a problem, I can't chown some of my files
<leo_rockw> i once sent my boss a plain text file and she told me "i didn't know what to make of it so i pasted it in M$ word..."
<andrew__> nevermind on the chown
<karl_> lol
<andrew__> but can anyone help me with the problem with samba?
<tuanpham> leo_rockw: how can i get it /
<Daisuke_Ido> i feel fortunate to be on a campus that recognizes and supports linux
<karl_> what school do you go to?
<leo_rockw> samba, another educated guess to figure out how something works...
<Daisuke_Ido> IPFW (indiana/purdue fort wayne)
<cpk1> andrew__: what do you need from samba?
<Daisuke_Ido> anyway, i've made progress in spreading ubuntu - my fiancee, her parents, and three of my best friends have switched in the past two months
<Daisuke_Ido> and tech support's awesome, ssh :D
<leo_rockw> tuanpham: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager compiz compiz-core compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-plugins compiz-kde
<leo_rockw> tuanpham: you might need some other package, idk
<leo_rockw> Daisuke_Ido: i couldn't convert anybody :(
<andrew__> I'm trying to change my workgroup, I've edited both instances of smb.conf to say a different workgroup, but I'm still showing in "Workgroup:
<cpk1> andrew__: did you restart the samba service?
<andrew__> I'm trying to change my workgroup, I've edited both instances of smb.conf to say a different workgroup, but I'm still showing in "Workgroup:
<tuanpham_> and now get this
<karl_> andrew__: is this on your windows PC or linux box?
<karl_> that you are changing the workgroup on?
<tuanpham_> why i have been chaged my nick ?
<andrew__> linux
<andrew__> and I'm changing it to testgroup
<tuanpham_> tuanpham =>> tuanpham_
<andrew__> I found someone who suggested chaning the domain, I did that just now, and now it says "unable to find any workgroups in your local network" in dolphin
<harmental> Daisuke_Ido: dont worry...me neither...
<DOOM_NX> Good Morning :)
<andrew__> any ideas, I can't even view the list of workgroups it finds anymore :(
<cpk1> andrew__: everytime you edit the config file you are restarting the samba service, correct?
<andrew__> well, oops on that one :3, but that doesn't explain why I'm getting that error :\
<andrew__> maybe samba didn't start just now
<andrew__> how can I check?
<cpk1> restart it with sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart
<cpk1> i think
<andrew__> That command "worked" it says it restarted the server, but it's still saying I'm in workgroup "workgroup"
<cpk1> what 2 instances of smb.conf are you editing?
<andrew__> cpk1:
<andrew__> /etc/samba/smb.conf
<andrew__> /usr/share/samba/smb.conf
<cpk1> i doubt it reads anything from /usr/share/samba
<cpk1> pastebin /etc/samba/smb.conf
<andrew__> one moment, I'm going to change it again to something really wacky
<SitUbuntuSit> how do you install a sound theme in kubuntu?
<andrew__> cpk1: ok it didn't work, I'll do the pastebin, hold on
 * cpk1 supposes its time to test his samba knowledge after months of not even looking at it
<andrew__> http://pastebin.com/m13afbd56
<andrew__> (I'm still showing up as part of the workgroup "Workgroup"
<DarkJustice> Linux newb in need of serious help before I pull out the last of my hair... I have an ALC655 Realteak onboard sound card, and I'm only getting sound out of one speaker when playing DVDs/mp3s.. however when I test with "speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6 -twav"  I get sound from all speakers. The good people in ALSA helped me determine it's not an alsa problem. I'm using kde and kmix as my mixer, any help would be GREATLY appr
<cpk1> DarkJustice: what player are you using?
<DarkJustice> cpk1: for dvds kaffeine
<eagles0513875> DarkJustice: u on hardy
<DarkJustice> eagles0513875: umm not sure, how do I find out? sorry I just installed htis recently and I'm going nuts
<DarkJustice> I was wondering if it's my .asoundrc file... I can paste that if that would help
<eagles0513875> !version | DarkJustice
<ubotu> DarkJustice: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<DarkJustice> gutsy
<eagles0513875> DarkJustice: ok j/w how old is the machine u r on
<DarkJustice> I've been at this for 5 days now and I'm almost ready to go back to windows
<DarkJustice> umm about 2 years old.. 3.2GHz system
<eagles0513875> DarkJustice: u trying to get ur surround sound to work right
<DarkJustice> eagles0513875: yes
<jussi01> DarkJustice: have you tried manually selecting alsa as the sound system in systemsettings -sound ?
<DarkJustice> jussi01: yeah
<Malic> Hi! my kontact doesnt use the color sheme of my kde desktop.. how can i change this?
<cpk1> andrew__: are you just trying to access windows shares?
<eagles0513875> DarkJustice: what kinda surround sound system u hooking up
<jussi01> Malic: which system are you on?
<Malic> gutsy
<Malic> kde 3.5
<DarkJustice> eagles0513875: some generic speaker system I got, doesn't even have a name on them. But they worked fantastic in windows
<andrew__> Right now I'm just trying to get my workgroup setup
<andrew__> but I show up in the wrong one
<eagles0513875> DarkJustice: 5.1
<DarkJustice> eagles0513875: yeah but I"d settle for 4.1
<cpk1> andrew__: but is this computer going to be sharing any folders or is it just going to accessing a remote share?
<eagles0513875> DarkJustice: this is goign to sound stupid everything plugged in right
<andrew__> Both
<andrew__> cpk1: As you can see from from the pastebin, I'm supposed to be in workgroup BBBBBB, but instead I show up in "WORKGROUP"
<andrew__> which is a problem as the computers I will be sharing WITH won't see me
<DarkJustice> eagles0513875: yeah, well as best as can be lol. I had to use jack sharing, I don't have the extra two ports for sound, only the standard 3
<DarkJustice> and it works fine when I run the test in a terminal, it goes through and I get sound from each speaker
<eagles0513875> DarkJustice: humm im not a sound expert u might have to edit a conf file but im not sure which
<DarkJustice> well I found on a forum about the .asoundrc file
<DarkJustice> but that didn't seem to help
<andrew__> I have the workgroup defined as BBBBBB in the /etc/samba, "PPPPPP" in the /usr one, and "QQQQQQ" in domain in KDE's domain field.
<andrew__> But I appear in none of those.
<eagles0513875> DarkJustice: i was having an issue with that on my new laptop and open suse after some messing round got only one speaker to work out of 2
<cpk1> I don't see what kde has to do with samba... anyways, you have lots of extra fluff in your config that are probably unneeded, I would suggest looking at this andrew__ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<DarkJustice> eagles0513875: ok thanks for the help. I'm gonna go back to ripping out what little hair I have left lol
<eagles0513875> DarkJustice: wait
<DarkJustice> eagles0513875: ok still here
<andrew__> cpk1: that guide is pretty useless as according to that, I should be in workgroup BBBBBB
<eagles0513875> DarkJustice: if u take of that shared jack how many speakers r u left with
<jussi01> eagles0513875: you are doing that u thing again...
<DarkJustice> eagles0513875: take off the jack?
<cpk1> andrew__: yeah but you also have a lot of extra settings in your config that could be doing something
<DarkJustice> eagles0513875: I have 3 cables coming from the subwoofer, and into the jacks on the back of the box
<SitUbuntuSit> can you install system sounds in kde?
<eagles0513875> jussi01: thanks for the reminder
<andrew__> Ok, for kicked, I just used the command they had to start and stop samba.
<andrew__> *for kicks
<andrew__> The result: BBBBBB shows up as a workgroup now.  The catch, I'm still in "workgroup"
<cpk1> it might just be a kaffeine problem, I would suggest trying with mplayer and/or vlc and see if they get you full surround DarkJustice
<DarkJustice> cpk1: I get NOTHING at all in mplayer or vlc, it won't even play the DVD in those, kaffeine is the only one that is reading it
<cpk1> that also shouldnt be happening
<DarkJustice> I forget what the error was that I was getting now
<DarkJustice> ok it's umm /media/cdrom0 is a folder, but a file was expected
<cpk1> andrew__: does /var/log/samba/log.smbd have anything valuable?
<DarkJustice> with mplayer I just get "seek failed"
<jussi01> !dvd | DarkJustice
<ubotu> DarkJustice: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<leo_rockw> goodbye, going to bed...
<cpk1> andrew__: also I feel like the whole domains section could be commented out
<andrew__> cpk1: no, just notices that it's been reloaded
<andrew__> cpk1: the domains section IS commented out
<cpk1> oh, hard to notice the semicolons on my screen =X
<cpk1> andrew__: are you browsing the workgroups from the linux box or from a windows box?
<andrew__> Linux
<andrew__> this very one
<andrew__> in dolphin
<cpk1> also trying to figure out how kde has anything to do with what windows workgroup you are in
<cpk1> oh, are you using kde4?
<andrew__> not yet
<cpk1> kde3 has dolphin?
<andrew__> yes
<andrew__> 3.5.8
<cpk1> alright let me install samba real quick and see what it does for me
<SlimeyPete> kde3 has d3lphin
<SlimeyPete> which I believe is a cut-down dolphin
<andrew__> And more importantly I just checked again, and now I'm showing up in both BBBBBB and Workgroup
<SlimeyPete> though I don't use it myself
<cpk1> I cant even figure out how to get dolphin to tell me anything about workgroups...
<andrew__> cpk1:
<andrew__> remote:/smb-network/
<cpk1> doesnt let me connect to that...
<cpk1> now would have been a good time for me to not be on hardy and putting up with a system that is broken
<jussi01> in konq it was smb:/ dunno about dolphin
<cpk1> ahahaha if i try to go to smb:/ in konq it crashes
<eagles0513875> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<jussi01> !mint > DarkJustice
<Smurfie> Hello everyone.
<jussi01> Smurfie: hi!
<Smurfie> I'm a new kubuntu user and have a new-user question.
<jussi01> !ask | Smurfie
<ubotu> Smurfie: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Smurfie> k
<Smurfie> I bought a Dell Inspiron 1525 and installed kubuntu 7.10, but it misbehaves in that when I move the 'mouse' it seems someone else presses the left mouse button at inopportune moments.
<Smurfie> Anyone recognize this behavior?
<cpk1> if you are using the touchpad you can actually use the touchpad to left click and maybe it thinks that what you are doing?
<Smurfie> Oh, possibly...
<Smurfie> I will reboot the machine and see if there's anything in the BIOS I can change, tnx for the tip.
<cpk1> might not need bios
<cpk1> search around in kde settings first
<Smurfie> No? Oh, ok, KDE.
<cpk1> see if you can disable touchpad click or something
<Smurfie> Thanks, I will try that right away.
<cpk1> bios might only be able to turn the whole touchpad off, which what I doubt you want, hopefully kde might have more options than that.  Also that might not be the problem Smurfie =P
<Smurfie> heh
<cpk1> I was just giving the first and simplest that came to mind =)
 * Smurfie considered switching to Gnome ;-)
<KubuntuJack> my samsunx x20 laptop seems to run a lot warmer under kubuntu than xp.  anything I can do about it? it's already in powersave mode at 800 mhz
<Smurfie> KDE doesn't seem to have such a setting, wherever I look.
<killaAPP> hi
<killaAPP> how do I turn on ssh on this thing???!!!!
<Smurfie> Yeah, that was my first question, too. ;-)
<Smurfie> It's easy, lemme see if I can reproduce what I did before someone more knowledgeable steps in.
<stdin> killaAPP: sudo apt-get install ssh
<killaAPP> how do I turn on ssh on this thing???!!!!
<Smurfie> System Settings, Advanced, System Services I think.
<SlimeyPete> killaAPP: use adept or apt-get to install openssh-server
<killaAPP> it's not installed by default??!!!
<Smurfie> No, not by default.
<SlimeyPete> no, it's not
<killaAPP> hally ...!!
<Smurfie> But it's easy to install and run it.
<SlimeyPete> kubuntu is primarily a desktop distro, so a lot of users don't need an ssh server.
<stdin> killaAPP: why would a network service that opens a possible security risk be installed by default??!!!
<SlimeyPete> those of us who need it can install it easily :)
<Smurfie> Normal users do not want to ssh in to their PC. ;-)
<killaAPP> MAc OS has it as default
<Smurfie> Their choice.
<Smurfie> A different system means different defaults.
<stdin> well windows opens up your C:\ to the network by default, don't mean we want to do the same
<Smurfie> Though I admit I can feel your pain, killaAPP.
<killaAPP> why openssh-server and not ssh???
<Smurfie> ssh is the client, you need the server.
<stdin> Smurfie: no
<Smurfie> oh?
<killaAPP> woah!! are you comparing ssh with m$$$??
<stdin> ssh install the server, meta-package, client's already installed
<Smurfie> Noone is, killaAPP.
<stdin> killaAPP: what's with all the over puncuation?!
 * Smurfie redirects stdin
<Smurfie> ;-)
<Smurfie> Nice nick.
<killaAPP> mm...
<killaAPP> how do I X forward??!!
<Smurfie> Check your ~/.ssh/config settings, it's in there I think.
<stdin> read the ssh man page
<Smurfie> Better, yes.
<stdin> or just use -X
<godkas> BAH. For some reason the java plugin for mozilla isnt working
<stdin> seriously thought, is there a reason for ending each sentence with several question marks and exclamation points??!!
<godkas> i installed via adept with flash and java and the flash works but the java does not
<killaAPP> how -X??!!
<Smurfie> ssh -X
<SlimeyPete> that's when you're using the client
<SlimeyPete> if you want to x-forward from your ubuntu box you need to amend the sshd configuration to allow it
<SlimeyPete> as far as I remember
 * Smurfie nods
<killaAPP> stdin it's a key
<eagles0513875> stdin: i fixed that error on the changelog
<Smurfie> A keyboard key? Like e.g. cAPSlOCK?
<killaAPP> already working without ammending
<killaAPP> Smurfie yes this one ??!!
<Smurfie> I suppose, yes...
<killaAPP> wow this is insane!!
<killaAPP> how come noone told me about this before!!
<stdin> eagles0513875: wait for apachelogger to review
<eagles0513875> stdin: ok
<killaAPP> Smurfie I am kidding
<eagles0513875> stdin: roger that
<eagles0513875> stdin: seems like my other one got uploaded but its being held back i think waiting for this other one
<killaAPP> overflow in spectral RLE, ignoring
<killaAPP> amarok isnt playing the sound
<killaAPP> why??!!
<stdin> eagles0513875: kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 needs a patch too, from comment #3 "kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 shouldn't replace/conflict kdebase-bin-kde3, same reason as above."
<eagles0513875> stdin: O_o apachelogger didnt say anything about a patch
<stdin> eagles0513875: it's the 3rd comment on the report, after hobbsee's
<eagles0513875> im looking at it
<killaAPP> is it possible to X forward m$$$ apps off XP??
<eagles0513875> stdin: instead of patching i took them out of the control
<stdin> eagles0513875: that is the patch ;)
<stdin> killaAPP: no, as they don't run on X, you'd have to use something like VNC
<eagles0513875> stdin: lol its done lol
<Smurfie> killaAPP, I think you'd need Cygwin on the XP box.
<eagles0513875> both of em r
<killaAPP> stdin can a VNC a single app ?? Or's gotta be the whole XP?
 * Smurfie rereads the question
<killaAPP> can I install Xorg on XP then??
<Smurfie> Maybe under Cygwin, but VNC is far easier of course.
<SlimeyPete> you can if you use cygwin
<SlimeyPete> you can also use xming
<SlimeyPete> xming is definitely preferable for x-forwarding
<godkas> Has anyone else run into an issue using the package manager to install mozilla and its java plugin?  think I just need to point it to the location maybe
<stdin> killaAPP: I think it can do a single app. There's also FreeNX https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<SlimeyPete> cos it's tiny and free
<killaAPP> which one is better?
<SlimeyPete> and will do full log-ins.
<SlimeyPete> xming or freenx are best.
<Smurfie> godkas, what error messages do you get?
<killaAPP> k
<stdin> killaAPP: FreeNX will do both ssh and vnc, so you can choose which ever work best with what you're doing. you can also use it from windows -> linux in the same way
<killaAPP> how to transfer stuff??
<killaAPP> stdin cool
<stdin> open konqueror or dolphin and use sftp://username@host
<killaAPP> will definately try
<stdin> sftp is the same as ssh but for file transfer, no need for another service
<godkas> Smurfie: no error just isnt registering that i installed it
<godkas> oh there it is
<killaAPP> can I start programs like this? konqueror &&
<godkas> took a sec
<killaAPP> so I can run something else?
<godkas> nope i was lied to
<godkas> no erro
<stdin> killaAPP: you mean "konqueror &", on '&' makes it go into the background, 2 '&'s mean "then run"
<killaAPP> stdin yeah one &
<killaAPP> how to use sftp?
<Smurfie> That sux, godkas.
<stdin> killaAPP: copy/click and paste/drag over
<godkas> Smurfie: Well I would assume no error is good :P i saw something while researching about pointing it at a different plugin directory
<Smurfie> No error message is only good if there's no error, of course. ;-)
<killaAPP> stdin k thx
<killaAPP> this has been very instructive
<Smurfie> But yeah, I'd update my /etc/apt/sources.lst (sp?) in such a case.
<Smurfie> /etc/apt/sources.list, does it have universe and multiverse godkas?
<godkas> yes
<Smurfie> oh
<godkas> OR
<godkas> is it installing 64bit mozilla
<godkas> adept doesnt say
<jussi01> godkas: did I read correctly that you are trying to install flash on a 64bit box?
<godkas> java
<jussi01> !java64 | godkas
<ubotu> godkas: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<godkas> yea so i need to install 32bit firefox
<pascalFR> hello latest hardy updates seem to have broken kubuntu
<pascalFR> The following packages have been kept back:
<pascalFR>   kdebase-bin kdesktop kdm
<pascalFR> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<makdaknife> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<amerigo> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<zzzz> !canon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about canon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aldo> hi
<coggz> yay, i just got twitter
<coggz> oh, and i do have a problem
<jussi01> coggz: how can we help?
<coggz> not a big thing, i installed kde4 the day it came out, then promptly removed it. It however left my qt apps looking rathere black. the theme i used in kde4 has stuck just with qt
<coggz> normal kwin and gtk themes are fine.
<coggz> any ideas
<jussi01> coggz: install the kde4 control panel, and change the theme
<coggz> aagh
<coggz> ok
<coggz> any other way... without kde4
<coggz> qt4-qtconfig i think might do it actually
<coggz> aha, it has worked
<jussi01> !md5 > DarkJustice
<bragoo08> part
<coggz> im screwed
<coggz> i got a "game" called blast. i now have holes in irc, my work and in my desktop
 * coggz 
 * coggz gets himself unscrewed
<dcorbin_work> adept_manager crapped out on me.  Subsequent runs say another process is using the packaging system, but I can't find it.  Ideas?
<SlimeyPete> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<SlimeyPete> ^^ do that, without the << >>
<dcorbin_work> can someone please remind me what the KDE news reader is called? Thanks
<twager> dcorbin_work: Knode ?
<dcorbin_work> ubotu: thanks.
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<dcorbin_work> Ah. (Silly me)
<dcorbin_work> Thanks, SlimeyPete.
<mneisen> Hi, starting today, amarok crashes on startup, and kaffeine crashes when trying to play a video file. Does anyone experience the same, or - preferably - knows how to fix this? Thanks!
<math> hi how, do I enable the 3D desktop in 7.10?
<SlimeyPete> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<noam_> hey there... i have an audio problem. i'm trying to record two audio tracks at the same time; to do that i use audacity to record one track and then record the other one on top of it
<noam_> the problem is that when "play other tracks while recording a new one" is checked in preferences, audacity just hangs and dies
<matthijs> hi
<matthijs> can somebody help me
<matthijs> ?
<ds187> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<matthijs> is their somewhere a tutorial about changing the fonts, because this is the first time for me in kubuntu
<matthijs> and the font is ugly
<localuser> was kubuntu 8.04 beta supposed to have pulseaudio pre-installed?
<matthijs> i always used windows vista
<ds187> matthijs: have you tried under the SystemSettings menu the "Appearance" submenu? there is the font-configuration for your kde-theme
<matthijs> yes, but the fonts in firefox are ugly
<matthijs> not smooth
<Dr_willis> pulseaudio is a feature of the gnome desktop.  I dont think its in the kubuntu  installs
<localuser> Dr_willis: ahh... that would explain it :)
<Dr_willis> of coruse i always install ubuntu-desktop, and kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop. and.....
<Dr_willis> :) so it dosent matter much to me
<localuser> heh
<Odd-rationale> so the kde version of PulseAudio is Arts/Phonon ?
<makdaknife> Dr_willis: Odd-rationale: I think that PulseAudio sits beneath Arts... and is available for Kubuntu as well
<makdaknife> Dr_willis: see http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/14/Pulseaudio-diagram.png for an explanation
<makdaknife> Pulseaudio is not a gnome specific application
<Odd-rationale> makdaknife: is it included in kubuntu 8.04 ?
<Odd-rationale> by default?
<Dr_willis> i tried running the pulseaudio config app under kde - and it dident like it.
<makdaknife> I may be wrong on this, but I think that Hardy Heron installs PulseAudio by default in Kubuntu
<Jucato> probably wrong
<Dr_willis> could be kubuntu/kde dosent start the puseaudio server by default.
<Jucato> since KDE 3 isn't setup to work with Pulse Audio
<Odd-rationale> makdaknife: how about if i did a cli install? would it be installed there too?
<Jucato> (you have to do some config tweaking)
<Jucato> Dr_willis: he's right though, it's not a GNOME thing (or is it? :P). It's the audio counterpart of the *Kit stuff
<Dr_willis> I dont know. Its not installed by drfault on the kde kubuntu that i saw. and i dosent run by default on the kde3 desktop The only apps ive seen that take use of the new pulse audio stuff are gnome apps
<makdaknife> Odd-rationale: I haven't tried to get it working as I have too many sound specific tasks to do to afford the downtime if it borks my currently working sound
<makdaknife> sometime soon, I'm gonna do a dummy install on a different disk to check that everything works properly
<makdaknife> seems someone else managed to get pulse working fine with gutsy kubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=692629
<sml> anyone else having trouble running pyscrabble in hardy kde4? hangs for me..
<ahmed> hi i want to make my kubuntu 7.10 auto mount for my second hard disk i know i have to edit fstab but i dont know how to
<makdaknife> ahmed: instead of editing the fstab... you might want to go to the advanced section in System Settings and have a look as Disk & Filesystem
<makdaknife> ahmed: if you change to Administrator mode... you will be able to edit the options for the drives listed here... and you can specify to enable at startup
<ahmed> ok im there now what i have to do there
<makdaknife> ahmed: this will help to prevent you from accidentally messing up a fairly critical configuration file
<ahmed> i opened advanced section in System Settings
<makdaknife> ahmed: click on Disk and Filesystems
<ahmed> ok
<makdaknife> ahmed: now click on Administrator mode
<makdaknife> ahmed: enter your password
<ahmed> ok i did that
<makdaknife> ahmed: now select the disk partition that you want to automount, right click and click Modify
<ahmed> ok
<makdaknife> ahmed: now you should be able to choose your mountpoint and select to enable at startup
<ahmed> ok i'll try that and see thanks for u
<makdaknife> ahmed: no problem... its worth having a look to see what this has added to /etc/fstab, so that you understand what it has done
<makdaknife> ahmed: also, it will teach you a bit about what happens under the hood
<llutz> reading "man 5 fstab" and " man mount" would be more effective :)
<Jucato> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Jucato> that could help too ^^^^
<makdaknife> fair enough... but its a whole lot easier to guide someone through some GUI options than it is to make sure that they have edited a file correctly
<makdaknife> unless you are referring to the learning about fstab
<Jucato> the learning part
<llutz> makdaknife: clicking in guis wouldn't help to understand how it works
<Jucato> of course that depends on whether the person wants to learn how it all works under the hood *at this time*
<makdaknife> yeah yeah... that's why I suggested having a look at the config file afterward
<ovidiu> hi
<ovidiu> my apt-get update is stuck on http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com
<ovidiu> is there a problem with the repositories?
<Jucato> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Jucato> perhaps you can ask in that channel ^^^
<ovidiu> ok
<administrateur> maybe, a people can help me but i am french ... ?
<noooooob> what's the channel to help french ? ^^'
<llutz> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<noooooob> thanks ;)
<noooooob> Bonjour
<noooooob> Erf :x bad channel, sorry
<randompie> Hi! I just upgraded to 8.04 beta using instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<randompie> I now want to install KDE4 on this machine. How to do that? I want both versions to co-exist.
<Jucato> they will coexist. #kubuntu-kde4 has instructions
<randompie> In 8.04 also? Will hop over to that channel ...
<philipp_> kann mir jemand in php helfen
<ds187> philipp_: in english please, or join #kubuntu-de
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<makdaknife> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi makdaknife
<sparr_> how can I forcibly break a process' hold/lock/whatever on an open file?  specifically my sound devices.
<llutz> sparr_: fuser
<sparr_> llutz: i dont want to kill the process
<noaXess> any hint, i need to run a touchscreen and a mouse in parallel mode.. normaly if i click over the touchscreen i get a double click.. i read some howto's online.. but nothing works..
<noaXess> is ther a spec. channel for the xserver?
<Jucato> #xorg I think
<noaXess> Jucato: thanks
<Jucato> is your KDE set to open files on double-click with the mouse?
<noaXess> Jucato: no.. single klick.
<Jucato> er..
<noaXess> with the mouse i need a double click..
<Jucato> that's what I meant :)
<noaXess> but if i click with the pen on the touchscreen i get a doubleclick..
<Jucato> right, #xorg for that perhaps :)
<noaXess> ok
<flipstar> hi, how can i compress a directory with tar without the whole path ?
<PhilRod> tar czf filename.tar.gz path/to/directory
<flipstar> this also includes the whole path
<PhilRod> oh, do you mean that the files in the tarball shouldn't have the path?
<jussi01> flipstar: if you are in the parent directory: tar czf filename.tar.gz dirname
<chris062689> How can I install Firefox 3?  What package name is it in the repos?
<chris062689> For Feisty.
<jussi01> chris062689: I dont think it is in feisty repos
<chris062689> Dang...
<chris062689> Is there a .deb lying around?
<llutz> chris062689: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/firefox-30-still-in-alpha-installation-in-ubuntu-feisty.html
<chris062689> thank you.
<llutz> mabye that helps for beta too
<ubuntu__> hola
<jussi01> !es | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ubuntu__> hi all
<nosrednaekim> hey ubuntu__
<ubuntu__> how are u?
<nosrednaekim> good, but this is a support channel, not a chat channel
<nosrednaekim> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Loud> -_-
<ubuntu__> ok sorry
<ubuntu__> ey
<ubuntu__> vente alubuntu es
<ubuntu-dron> hello everyone. Have a huge problem installing Trust WB-3100  webcam. Someone help me!
<chris062689> What is the package name for Opera?
<llutz> opera(-static)
<chris062689> sudo apt-get install opera-static
<chris062689> ?
<llutz> in 500 http://archive.canonical.com gutsy/partner Packages
<chris062689> ok.
<chris062689> !opra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opra - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chris062689> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<BluesKaj> shouldn't the cups-print server be listed in 'system services' ?
<llutz> it's cupys
<llutz> it's cupsys
<Lehan> Hello guys!I need some help with installing Ubuntu
<Lehan> Can i install Ubuntu on file system FAT32?
<simcop2387-lab> is there any way to temporarily prevent whatever is destroying my /etc/resolv.conf from doing so? i need different settings when my VPN is up and it keeps getting clobbered if i add them manually and i don't know what to do to prevent that
<muesli> simcop2387-lab: that's probably gonna be the annoying networkmanager
<BluesKaj> I have the cupsys running , but the print wizard has the 'smb shared printer (Windows) ' greyed out. Must a conflict in the smb.conf file but dunno what it is.
<simcop2387-lab> muesli: nothing by that name is running according to ps, if you mean the thing in the systray, i closed that already thinking the same thing
<muesli> ps ax | grep NetworkManager
<simcop2387-lab> muesli: ah stupid uppercase
<muesli> heh yeah, quite an anomaly
<simcop2387-lab> is killing it fine for now, i don't care if i have to reset later to get it back
<muesli> sure just kill it
<jhutchins_wk> grep -i
<simcop2387-lab> k
<amrush> hey all.. I deleted my windows partition through gparted and before I format it, I remembered that I still have some personal files in it. I just want to know how can I get back this partition to work .. can anyone help?
<KrazyWolf> Good morning fellers
<genii> amrush: Change the partition type back to ntfs (or what it was before) and you should be able to access it again. This can be done from fdisk at commandline
<genii> amrush:eg: sudo fdisk /dev/<the partition name>                           then choose T to change type. Put the old number for proper type. Then W to exit and save the change
<genii> amrush: The normal number to put for partition type of ntfs is 7
<simcop2387-lap> bit of advice, don't do that
<simcop2387-lap> it closed all network connections and i couldn't get them up for a bit
<llutz> simcop2387-lap if you don't want to use networkmanager, you need your network to be configured in /etc/network/interfaces for use with ifupdown
<simcop2387-lap> yea
<simcop2387-lap> i'm just not wanting it to clobber my dns settings
<wad> What's the command to see if a package is installed?
<llutz> wad apt-cache policy package
<wad> ok
<amrush_> genii the partition is unallocated, and does not appear in fdisk -l .. i don't think it can be worked on through the command fdisk
<julie> the resolution of kdm is higher than the normal desktop any idea?
<Riddell> hi AndrewB, remind me if we've met
<Riddell> I think I'm being distracted by the canoeist photo in facebook
<KrazyWolf> WOW!
<KrazyWolf> I gotm uted in ##linux because I was debating the point of linux with someone
<KrazyWolf> what a anal mofo
<hydrogen> !topic | KrazyWolf
<ubotu> KrazyWolf: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<hydrogen> !offtopic | KrazyWolf
<ubotu> KrazyWolf: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<KrazyWolf> hydrogen, but me and this dude were discussing it, there was nothing but offtopic in that channel, and the sob just muted me without even giving me a warning or anything lol
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> its off topic
<hydrogen> for you to whine about it here
<KrazyWolf> lol
<KrazyWolf> hydrogen, okay mr. i like to use bot commands to show my coolness
<simcop2387-vnc> grrrrrr i still can't get it to stay sane
<simcop2387-vnc> using the system settings in kde doesn't do a thing for the dns settings
<Ace2016> knetwork manager
<Ace2016> also the dns settings in resolv.conf are overwritten every few min
<Ace2016> brb
<simcop2387-vnc> Ace2016: yea thats what i'm either wanting to stop, or to change what settings its putting in there, and the dns settings there (which are the same as in the system settings thing) don't stay, they get overwritten again
<genii> amrush_: Still here?
<simcop2387-vnc> brb
<amrush_> genii .. yes
<KrazyWolf> I can't fix my damn grub error 15!
<genii> amrush_: De-allocating it from gparted/qtparted will mean you need to re-allocate it again from in fdisk. So if the subpartition belonged to main dev of sda then to issue the fdisk command with sda as the arument, then (re)create the partition, with type 7 (for ntfs) and then W to write/exit
<MachinatorSyver> could anyone help me get my display to disable powersave? I disabled it in system setting > monitor & display, but it still goes black when my mouse is inactive for about 10 minutes
<amrush_> genii .. and how would i do that ?
<genii> amrush_: So: sudo fdisk /dev/sda     (if sda was the main device)   then from in there youcan see available command with M
<KrazyWolf> Can someone recommend me a linux distro that makes me, a windows user since 1995 that has NEVER seen linux or had had horrible experience with kubuntu over the past few days, want to switch over to linux after messing with some user-friendly not so technical with troubleshootings and such and make me curious about linux more to fully take it on? what is the best distro for my situation and my inexperience with such technacality to make 
<genii> amrush_: So if you had de-allocated sda1, then in fdisk, :  N (to make new partition) Choose Primary partition, then 1. After allocating in this way, make the Type number 7 if it was previously ntfs.Use P to list the partitions and make sure things look proper before using the W to write and exit
<sl4mm3r> anybody here know how to setup folding at home?  .. fahmon is reporting total PPD = 0
<sl4mm3r> and i haven't done any steps in half an hour
<rickest> KrazyWolf: having a friend around who knows a little/some/lot of linux would be helpful, irc and google if that's not available.  After all, if you'd used a Mac since 95 and tried to install and use Windows the first time completely by yourself, that probably wouldn't go well either  :-)
<simcop2387-lap> well got it working partially by editing /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf BUT that won't work in general because not everyone has a setup where they're vpning everytime so they don't need to worry about having a possibly hostile dns server on that address, but it works for me my internal domains resolve correctly now
<genii> amrush_: If any of my instructions seem unclear, don't hesitate to ask me to clarify, etc.
<amrush_> genii .. i chose primary partition .. it directly put it as a linux partition and didn't ask what type i want it to be
<genii> amrush_: Thats fine, it wants to use linux type as default. You can manually change it by T then to choose a hexadecimal sequence to put. To see the list of codes, L
<jussi01> KrazyWolf: where in the world are you? you may want to contact your local Linux user group, and get someone from that to help - LUG's are usually really helpful lie that.
<jussi01> !lug
<ubotu> Lug's are Linux User Groups. You cant find your local group here: http://www.linux.org/groups/
<simcop2387-lap> i know i can't find mine!
<gokorn> how to update driver for graphic card?
<gokorn> i have ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 z 256MB ,, but there is no option for this card
<amrush_> genii.. ok I've set it to 'NTFS volume set'.. but still unallocated in gparted and can't be read in a file browser
<gokorn> or what to chouse in the list ?
<amrush_> genii .. should i reboot?
<gokorn> anybody?
<MachinatorSyver> anyone know what monitors would go black after about 10 minutes when powersaving in monitor & Display is disabled
<MachinatorSyver> why rather than what I mean
<genii> amrush_: No, do not reboot
<genii> amrush_: Firstly. Close gparted
<amrush_> genii .. ok
<genii> amrush_: Did you exit fdisk with the W command, to write the changes?
<llutz> MachinatorSyver: xset -dpms
<amrush_> genii .. i will do that now
<amrush_> genii .. done
<MachinatorSyver> llutz: thanks
<genii> amrush_: OK. Now after reloading gparted it should reflect the new changes. If not, THEN reboot. But only if gperted does not show what we did in fdisk
<phoenixz> Where can I configure updatedb that it will NOT do an update every morning when I start up causing me having to wait until 1PM to finally be able to use my laptop?? Until that time, thanks to updatedb, my dualcore CPU is 99% in waits for the harddrive
<amrush_> genii.. it changed back to ntfs, but still can't browse files ..
<genii> amrush_: Close gparted. Then try to mount the partition as you would have previously
<amrush_> genii.. mounted ......
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<doktoreas> anyone using beta 8.04, got some troubles with amarok?
<amrush_> genii .. thanks i'm reviving my files .. thanks :D ...
<doktoreas> it says that can't initialize xine engine
<amrush_> genii: i guess i will need to mount it everytime i log, right ?
<genii> amrush_: np :)
<genii> amrush_: Yes, manual mounting now, or else make another entry as before in the /etc/fstab
<amrush_> genii.. eh never mind .. i think i'm gonna delete it soon, i want to try another distros now :D ..
<genii> amrush_: But my impression was that you were going to retrieve what you needed and then convert it ot linux or so, in that case it will make it's own mount entries etc etc
<saraim_> bonjour
<saraim_> est ce que quelqu'un parle français
<saraim_> j'ai un probleme
<amrush_> i'll do that some time later, i gotta go now .. many things to be retrieved so i won't mind it now ..
<saraim_> svp
<alumno> ola
<llutz> !fr | saraim_
<ubotu> saraim_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<alumno> ola
<alumno> ola
<alumno> ola
<alumno> ola
<alumno> ola
<alumno> ola
<alumno> ola
<alumno> sadasds
<alumno> as
<alumno> d
<alumno> d
<alumno> d
<mifauna> hola
<sola> help please...my internet conn working properly, but konqueror browser not detecting connection, any configuration required...
<MachinatorSyver> anyone know why monitors will turn black after about 10 minutes with powersave in monitor & display disabled and xset -dpms not fixing it
<User41950987> Hello, can someone recommend a virtual drive program simular to Daemon Tools, please?
<Pici> Theres gisomount, I dont know of a kde equivalent.
<Pici> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<User41950987> pici Thank you very much. :)
<came0> Hello, I'm running hylafax on ubuntu server to act as my office's fax server.  It has a mail server (sendmail?) installed by default, and I see that the confimations from hylafax ("fax complete/failed") are going into the mail on that local machine.  Is there a config file I can set that will forward the mail from that account to my regular mail account (@gmail.com?)
<MachinatorSyver> anyone know why monitors will turn black after about 10 minutes with powersave in monitor & display disabled and xset -dpms not fixing it
<genii> MachinatorSyver: Perhaps try method suggested here http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-disable-screen-blanking-screen-going-blank.html
<genii> came0: I think you need to set the email from or to address in the file described step 5 here http://www.elijahlofgren.com/linux/hylafax/
<user1> "you are not permited to usb devices, check usbfs options"          ubuntu, guest windowsxp . i have followed http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/747  any help? none in #vbox
<user1> Not permitted to open the USB device, check usbfs options.
<user1> Result Code:
<user1> 0x80004005
<user1> Component:
<user1> Console
<user1> Interface:
<user1> IConsole {1dea5c4b-0753-4193-b909-22330f64ec45}
<_ZeuZ_> guys, I'm receiving some segmentation faults, what can I do to correct them? besides fsck...
<gokorn> what driver should i use for graphic, i have ati raedon mobility 1600
<_ZeuZ_> guys, I'm receiving some segmentation faults, what can I do to correct them? besides fsck...
<SlimeyPete> segmentation faults are usually due to programmer error
<SlimeyPete> you can't usually fix them
<SlimeyPete> (unless you're the programmer)
 * combo - bede później
<_ZeuZ_> lovely
<SlimeyPete> though I dunno if bad RAM might cause them
<_ZeuZ_> sometimes it works, som,ethimes it doesnt
<_ZeuZ_> either way, now it gotta be something with Apport
<karllenz> anyone here have any luck with the macbook and linux
<gokorn> ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 256MB this is the graphic card
<karllenz> iv been using the wiki guide and just cant get it working
<genii> _ZeuZ_: Memory segmentation sometimes results when it runs out of actual and virtual (swap space) ram. Perhaps check the size of your swap partition
<_ZeuZ_> genii, 1gb swap memory
<_ZeuZ_> and 1gb ram memory
<_ZeuZ_> swappiness is not set to high
<genii> _ZeuZ_: It will normally say something like: [apport] blahblah crashed with SIGSEGV      or so. What does the "blahblah" part read on yours?
<tom--> hmm... i need to find a free nickname :P
<tom--> is there an application with gui for managing the kubuntu firewall?
<Odd-rationale> !firewall | tom--
<ubotu> tom--: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<tom--> Odd-rationale: thank you, Guarddog must be what i'm looking for
<mixxu> i'm trying to make a kubuntu install memory stick but it does not boot. can anyone help me?
<jussi01> mixxu: I assume you have followed the guide?
<mixxu> what guide would that be :/
<jussi01> !usb
<ubotu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jussi01> mixxu: ^
<mixxu> yeah. i've read that and done it exactly like it says
<mixxu> or i THINK i have. i do use slackware so i'm not a complete noob. bare with me. allthoug this is my first contact with kubuntu.
<mixxu> the cd works fine but im installing on a pc that has a broken cd drive
<jussi01> mixxu: does the pc have netaccess? you could try a net install
<jussi01> !install | mixxu
<ubotu> mixxu: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<mixxu> i read quickly about the net install and it seemed a lot of work
<mixxu> i see my pc reading the memory stick after bio post but it just says it cannot find a system to boot from
<mixxu> i should have installed syslinux properly on it :/
<jussi01> mixxu: wierd. Ive not played with those much so cant be of much help, sorry
<mixxu> i guess i better stick to slackware :P
<dwidmann> mixxu: do you have the boot flag set on your boot partition?
<user1> any one using virtualbox puel and doing good with usb support?
<user1> any one using virtualbox puel and doing good with usb support?
<mixxu> dwidmann: oops. didn't check. is it on on default when making partitions with fdisk?
<dwidmann> mixxu: I doubt it, yo ucan only set it on *one* partition
<mixxu> there's only one on my mem stick
<dwidmann> mixxu: check with fdisk or parted?
<dwidmann> or somethign
<mixxu> yeah
<dwidmann> yeah you will or yeah the boot flag is on?
<jackault> you are not permitted by law to put your boots on the flag.
<aurelia> can i have the french adress, please
<llutz> !fr | aurelia
<ubotu> aurelia: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<aurelia> thank you
<mixxu> dwidmann: thanks, it was not on. still doesn't boot though
<dwidmann> mixxu: hmm, that was enough to do it for my comp
<mixxu> gives the same error, can't boot it
<mixxu> so i guess it wasnt required. my problem is with something else
<user1> any one using virtualbox puel and doing good with usb support?
<mixxu> maybe i'll just quit trying. i get a working cd rom drive tomorrow anyway
<emss> how do you disable konquerors scrollbars?
<Captin1> I had installed KDE4 as per the site on 7.10, but when I removed, it I apparantly borked my KDE3.  Is there any way to reset that short of reinstalling from scratch?
<emss> Captin1: sure, but I'm not sure how
<spiroo> Is it possible to check which Kubunt version you have? I want to know if I have 64-bit or not :D
<SlimeyPete> sudo dpkg --reconfigure <package>   <-- reconfigures packages
<SlimeyPete> so it'l be --reconfigure kde3    or --reconfigure kubuntu-desktop    or something like that
<ere4si> !version | spiroo
<ubotu> spiroo: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<spiroo> thanks
<Captin1> SlimeyPete, I'll try that in just a moment
<spiroo> ere4si: Does not say if I have 64-bit or not :P
<SlimeyPete> spiroo: uname -a
<Captin1> SlimeyPete, it doesn't know what --reconfigure is
 * combo powrócił :D
<SlimeyPete> Captin1: hrm sorry, sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<spiroo> SlimeyPete: Not sure about this line :D : Linux spiroo-desktop 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 12:47:45 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<spiroo> x86_64 :D
<SlimeyPete> you have a 64-bit kernel
<SlimeyPete> :)
<spiroo> okay thanks :)
<Captin1> now my error is that kde3 nor kubuntu-desktop is installed :[
<Captin1> Hmmm
<SlimeyPete> O.o no kubuntu-desktop?
<SlimeyPete> b0rkage
<SlimeyPete> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop   then
<Captin1> I do still have KDE there if I manually go startx
 * combo bedzie później ;P
<Captin1> And when I try I get errors on depenencies
<SlimeyPete> try: sudo apt-get -f install
<Captin1> such as "depends: kong-plugins but it is not going to be installed"
<Captin1> is it safe to use -f?
<Captin1> if that's the error?
<Captin1> doesn't matter, -f didn't help
<SlimeyPete> yes, it's safe. do a "sudo apt-get update" first.
<Captin1> SlimeyPete, it didn't make a difference
<Captin1> same errors
 * genii wonders if netsplit is coming
<TimS> genii: That was a net split :p
<genii> TimS:Heh, thanks :) It was much more painful in #ubuntu
<TimS> Ill bet
<Captin1> any ideas?
<SlimeyPete> Captin1: hrm, out of ideas then sorry
<TimS> Usualy there are loads in here, but I guess Anthony is a small server ;p
<user1> any one using virtualbox puel and doing good with usb support?
<lovre> hi all
<lovre> has any1 tried kde 4.0.2*
<Captin1> It looks like I might be stuck using the PPA repository
<lovre> is kubuntu 8.04 out yet?
<llutz> user1: have you enabled ubfs?
<Captin1> upon adding it back, I can install kubuntu-desktop
<llutz> usbfs
<user1> llutz i think yes. in the .sh file?
<llutz> you should know, what you've done
<user1> llutz by uncomenting 4 lines:?
<user1> llutz "you are not permited to usb devices, check usbfs options"          ubuntu, guest windowsxp . i have followed http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/747  any help?
<llutz> add a line "none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=XXXX,devmode=664 0 0"   where devgid the gid of vboxusers is, to your /etc/fstab
<Super_BQ> i need some help on getting my Samba going on my Kubutun Xfce box
<Super_BQ> it won't respond to my Windows box request after typing in the password
<Captin1> Well I was able to reinstall it, but I still can't even get KDM to start, I'll type the error if you give me a moment.
<dwidmann> Is there any 'easy' way to make a bootable usb drive, given a cd iso image? failing that is there a hard way?
<user1> llutz i cant get what you mean. i have fstab opend
<Captin1> it has some lines about kinit name_to_dev_t(/dev/disk......) = sda(something) and then trying to resume from that same path
<Captin1> Then kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot
<Captin1> and then no kdm
<Super_BQ> has anyone had an issue with Firestarter GUI not loading up from an Ubuntu upgrade to Kubuntu XFCe?
 * combo powrócił :D
<Super_BQ> I think my Samba issue is due to Firestarter
<Super_BQ> but since there's no GUI, how can I see what ports are opened?
<SlimeyPete> sudo iptables -L
<SlimeyPete> if it reports nothing, everything's open. Otherwise it'll print the raw firewall rules.
<llutz> user1:"grep vboxusers /etc/group|cut -d : -f 3"
<user1> what wil that do? llutz
<llutz> give you the needed gid of vboxusers
<Super_BQ> SlimeyPete: yeh it's got a bunch of entries
<Super_BQ> but Firestarter could be the issue for blocking my Samba?
<SlimeyPete> yes, it could be blocking samba
<user1> llutz done
<Super_BQ> SlimeyPete: can I message you?
<SlimeyPete> you can, but it's usually best to discuss things in-channel, using a pastebin if necessary.
<llutz> user1: add a line "none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=XXXX,devmode=664 0 0"   where XXXX the given gid of vboxusers is
<SlimeyPete> that way everyone benefits
<Super_BQ> when I type sudo iptables -L it comes up with a long list - too much to past here?
<SlimeyPete> !pastebin | Super_BQ
<ubotu> Super_BQ: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<SlimeyPete> use that
<casper__> Hey i have a problem with pidgin in hardy. It does not flash on my taskbar when i recieve a message anymore. This causes me to overlook a lot of messages. Does anyone know how to make it do that? By the way im running KDE,
<SlimeyPete> paste, save, then give us the URL
<user1> llutz in the fstab file? i dont see any gid.
<llutz> user1: you need to add that line
<user1> ok.
<Super_BQ> ok here goes
<user1> llutz i have to replace xxxx?
<llutz> user1:"grep vboxusers /etc/group|cut -d : -f 3"     gives you the value for "XXXX"
<user1> k
<Super_BQ> SlimeyPete: what Syntax do I choose?
<SlimeyPete> Super_BQ: doesn't really matter
<SlimeyPete> I think there's a "plain text" option isn't there? if so, use that
<Super_BQ> yes I chose plain text
<Super_BQ> ok sent
<llutz> user1: "sudo mount -a"
<SlimeyPete> right, now give us the url
<user1> llutz these are the lst lines. UUID=a9753d34-3056-424c-a833-d5036712a777 none swap sw 0 0
<user1> none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=119,devmode=664 0 0
<Super_BQ> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63460/
<SlimeyPete> ok, reading it now
<Super_BQ> note that I don't have much of an idea what it really  means - it's an upgrade from a previous Ubuntu OS so there may be duplications
<SlimeyPete> Super_BQ: I think the netbios/microsoft-ds entries are samba-related. It looks like it's only accepting connections from IPs on the 10.0.0.x network
<Super_BQ> yes that's my local
<Super_BQ> should be ok?
<SlimeyPete> yes, should be OK.
<jhutchins_wk> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Kingflake> return the sled
<Super_BQ> I also found it unusual in XFCe that the Firestarter GUI does not run
<SlimeyPete> Super_BQ: try GuardDog instead?
<SlimeyPete> it's the KDE equivalent, I believe
<Super_BQ> completely remove Firestarter service 1st before installing GuardDog?
<SlimeyPete> probably best.
<Super_BQ> ok worth a try
<Super_BQ> sudo aptget guarddog?
<SlimeyPete> sudo apt-get guarddog, I think.
<Super_BQ> or do I select it in the Synaptic Package?
<SlimeyPete> either will d
<SlimeyPete> *do
<Super_BQ> Guard Dog does everything (ease to configure for torrent/ftp/vnc - etc. ports that I need) ?
<SlimeyPete> so I hear. I don't use it myself (I use iptables if I need a firewall)
<_ZeuZ_> anybody around to ask me why the hell is Kubuntu Hardy taking all my ram leaving only 11mb free? the rest seems to be buffered, but why not let it free?
<Super_BQ> hah. under ADD/REMOVE Applications, it doesn't show Firestarter as installed - it does show Firefox :)
<Super_BQ> is there a way I can stop the firewall to see if it really is blocking my Samba?
<_ZeuZ_> Super_BQ, iptables -F FORWARD
<_ZeuZ_> iptables -F INPUT
<Super_BQ> k
<_ZeuZ_> iptables -F OUTPUT
<_ZeuZ_> iptables -X
<_ZeuZ_> and then all rules would have been flushed
<Super_BQ> ok and how do I check if it's completely flushed out?
<_ZeuZ_> if you did that, doing iptables -L won't show rules
<Super_BQ> yep it's blank
<Super_BQ> so that should leave my Samba wide open ?
<Super_BQ> and techincally, my windows box should see it?
<Super_BQ> i double click the short cut and the password prompt comes up (good sign?)
<_ZeuZ_> That depends, assuming that you configured it well, then it's a good sign, now give it the user details you configured and it's done
<Super_BQ> hrm. when I directly type 10.0.0.1 (instead of the box name) it shows up in the browse
<Super_BQ> comes up as Unknown (just below Workgroup) - I thought I had set it to Workgroup
<_ZeuZ_> That means nothing in specific. and you have to set the WORKGROUP to your workgroup, not the the word workgroup
<harmental> hey guys...how can I make a video capture a window?
<Super_BQ> where in XFCe do I type in WORKGROUP ?
<llutz> harmental: recordmydesktop, wink
<harmental> llutz: they cannot record a single window i think....
<Super_BQ> under "System -> Shared Folder"
<llutz> harmental: oh sry, i thought they can
<Super_BQ> it shows my folders that I want to share
<_ZeuZ_> @google configure samba
<_ZeuZ_> !samba | Super_BQ
<ubotu> Super_BQ: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<llutz> harmental: not very comfortable, but.... " recordmydesktop -x X_pos -y Y_pos -width WIDTH -height HEIGHT -o foo.ogg"
<coggz> what video editing software should i use to edit mpg files?
<coggz> i have lives (trying) kino (urm..) avidemux (didn't pickup aspect ratio)
<Serega> Sergey_Galat: hey
<coggz> anyone?
<chemist109> coggz: kdenlive is almost usable.
<coggz> hmm, i need useable, not for testing, this is a serious production. Thanks anyhow
<kymap> hi all!
<coggz> hi
<kymap> plz say me! KDE database tool a.k.a OOo Base? what is it&
<kymap> ?
<coggz> kexi
<coggz> !kexi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kexi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kymap> thanks!
<coggz> it is a db program, but OOo Base might be better
<coggz> aha! cinelerra looks good for what i need!
<jussi01> !cinelerra | coggz
<ubotu> coggz: Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<user1> llutz wow. its working.
<llutz> user1: sure :)
<jussi01> Is there a way in kmail to make a certain folders new messages not show up in the new message status in the systray? (ie. the spam folder)
<jussi01> I dont really want to be notified when i get spam...
<user1> llutz can you tell a bit what was it
<user1> ?
<jussi01> hm, nm, i think I found it
<llutz> user1: at least you just changed permission of the usb-subsystem to make it usable for vbox
<user1> llutz ic.
<genii_> jussi01: I'd think something like Destination Folder
<Super_BQ> ok i've sleuthed out my Samba issue
<Super_BQ> works for guest so it's not a Firewall issue
<user1> llutz what did grep vboxusers /etc/group|cut -d : -f 3 do?
<llutz> user1: it just prints out the group-ID of vboxusers-group
<jussio1> just a fyi, right click folder, properties, include this folder in mail checks.
<user1> llutz oh oook
<user1> llutz then i added none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=XXXX,devmode=664 0 0      as the bottom line of fstab and changed xxx to output i got from the above. what did that do?
<llutz> user1: that's changing the permissions/ownership of the usb-subsystem to vboxusers (it's owned by root before)
<llutz> user1: and because it was owned by root, you couldn't access usb-devices from virtualbox
<user1> llutz oh. instead i could have did a chmod giving read/write rights to me (me user) of /proc/bus/usb
<user1> llutz would that be worked too?
<llutz> basically yes, but if you attach a new device, you always have to repeat that. not very handy
<user1> oh ok
<user1> llutz well thank you !
<genii_> udev will always create the new devices as owned by root as the default
<user1> llutz i see cdrom is mounted too. but theres no cd rom inserted yet.  previously flopy cdrom and usbs were auto mounted when inserted. any thing changed?
<user1> llutz oh... the burner cdrom is enabled and is showing type subf and mmountpiont as /proc/bus/usb.......  this is wrong... isnt it?
<user1> llutz ?
<user1> llutz ?
<Berzerker> how do I remove the screenshot shortcut (F11), I want to use it for yakuake?
<Berzerker> anyone...here?
<SlimeyPete> nope
<Berzerker> SlimeyPete: do you know?
<Berzerker> actually, never mind
<SlimeyPete> Berzerker: there's a keyboard shortcuts setup menu in System Settings somewhere
<SlimeyPete> under "keyboard" I think.
<Berzerker> I was looking for it there, but I didn't find it
<Berzerker> I found another solution though, thanks.
<ganastasiou> hi everyone
<user1> llutz that seems fine but usbfs is mounted twice, no idea if that can cause any problems
<spiroo> Is it possible to re-organize the partition structure? Now I have sda1, sda2, but suddenly I got sda5 sda7, sda9. Is it possible to change it to sda1, 2, 3, 4 ,5 etc. This annoys me very much :D
<Dr_willis> spiroo,  its how partitions work. first 4 PRIMARY partitiuons are 1 throiugh 4. any logical in a extended are 5+
 * Mr_Pan is away: 
<spiroo> Yes, but first I have sda1, sda2 but after that it just skipping 3-4 and starting with sda5.
<Dr_willis> is sda2 a extended partition? if so its holding the logical partitions 5+
<spiroo> no it isnt
<Dr_willis> /dev/sda4           48410       48641     1863540    5  Extended
<Dr_willis> /dev/sda5           48410       48641     1863508+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Dr_willis> My #4 is holding 5. note the same cylinder #'s
<Dr_willis> I would double check fdisk -l output. and see.. Partitons just dont change from primary/logical :)
<genii> Dr_willis: That sounds like an interesting issue
<spiroo> fdisk -l does not work :D
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu Meeting in 1 minute in #ubuntu-meeting
<Dr_willis> spiroo,  use it with sudo
<genii> spiroo: Use sudo
<genii> heh tie
<Dr_willis> since you wouldent want just a user fdisking the drives...
<spiroo> ah okay, number three sda3 is an extended. But it does not explain where sda4 did go :D
<Dr_willis> I imagine you did somthing with it.
<Dr_willis> look under the couch?
<spiroo> I guess I removed it for a long time ago. But is it possible to re-organize them?
<spiroo> I will do ...
<spiroo> So everyone got a step up in number sorting .D
<Dr_willis> You can have 4 primaries # 1 theough 4, if any of them contain logical's  the logicals will be 5+
<Dr_willis> If you want just 1 through 4. then just make primary partitions No extended/logicals
<spiroo> I know, but now it should be: sda1, sda2, sda3(extended) => sda4, sda5, sda6, sda7
<spiroo> but it is now: sda1, sda2, sda3 => sda5, sda6, sda7, sda8
<Dr_willis> No it will not be sda4.. 4 is reserved for a primary that you did not create.
<Dr_willis> you could have a primary past 3 if you wanted.
<Dr_willis>  sda1, sda2,;  sda3 => sda5, sda6, sda7, sda8,    ; Sda4
<spiroo> lol, okay I give up :D
<spiroo> BTW, speaking of partitions, is is possible to label ext(2/3) partitions as you do with NTFS/FAT?
<user1> why there is a need of trafic shapper .?
<genii> user1: Different applications may have different bandwidth requirements. Also in a networked environment you may want some users to have faster access/priority than other users
<user1> genii ic.. i can limit bands to apps and users. ?
<genii> user1: Depending on what your needs are, yes
<user1> or i can give the shaper control and manage. like some apps suck up all the speed and other apps dont run the net then. can a shaper auto manage that?
<user1> genii i have some friends sharing my internet. i have 30k vacant and 3 friends. is there a way that i define the combine band limit for 3 users combined as 30 k . not 10k for each. that way if 2 are  online they can share 15k each. and if all 3 are online. they will be spreaded 10k each in managed behaviour. any way ?
<sparr_> how can i change the filenames of many files from upper case to lower case?
<RogueJediX> sparr_: Try KRename
<genii> user1: I'd suggest a second ethernet card to whatever hub/switch they all use and then use wondershaper to allocate 30K to eth1 or similar
<genii> user1: With connection sharing to them on that interface, etc
<user1> genii yes thats what i do. but i have a dlink switch. and in futer i may take a fourth one and give him a dedicated 20k limit alone. so i need control
<ken_> can someone help me /w sharing a printer ?
<lindo> hi all
<ken_> hi lindo
<beener> i keep getting this error hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000
<genii> ken_: Please state make/model and how it's connected (tcp printer, usb/parallel to a Win/linux/Mac box) , etc
<beener> i just wiped the windows side and im wanting to use for more storege
<lindo> just a question : today i login in my  linux box and i found root filesystem mouned ead only... in dmesg i found a lot of disk error like this:
<lindo> Assertion failed! qc != NULL,drivers/scsi/libata-core.c,ata_pio_poll,line=2897
<sparr_> "prename 'y/A-Z/a-z' *" yields "Unrecognized character \xE2 at (eval 1) line 1.", am I doing something wrong?
<ken_> i have a hp 1610 printer. i'm running ubuntu and want to share with a win XP
<lindo> ata1: command 0xb0 timeout, stat 0x80 host_stat 0x0
<lindo> ata1: status=0x80 { Busy }
<lindo> ATA: abnormal status 0x80 on port 0x9F7
<lindo> some ideas ?
<user1> genii yes thats what i do. but i have a dlink switch. and in futer i may take a fourth one and give him a dedicated 20k limit alone. so i need control
<genii> user1: I'm not sure it's possible through the same interface. The simplest thing is to add another adapter ad do same process for him separately
<genii> user1: I saw your reply the first time :)
<user1> k
<beener> so how do i mount it?
<user1> genii can i ,in wondershaper, assing band combined to more than one ip?
<genii> user1: I don't use it extensively. You need to find someone who knows more about that application than I do
<genii> (or to read it's documentation, etc)
<user1> k
<user1> genii any channel you want me to go to?
<ken_> oo and it's(hp printer) connected by usb
<genii> user1: Not that I can think of offhand :)
<user1> genii #networking
<user1> ok
<sparr_> make that "prename 'y/A-Z/a-z/' *"
<genii> ken_: And it's connected to/ your Kubuntu box and you want to share it with ...? (Linux/Windows/Mac/Internet users)
<ken_> yes genii, i want to share it with an xp system
<ken_> i don't know where to go to share printers
<beener> so how would i got about mounting this partition?
<genii> ken_: Unfortunately right now I don't have enough time to personally assist. I will try to find a good tutorial
<ken_> thanks anyway genii...any help is great
<rickest> beener: if you wiped it completely you'll probably want to initialize a new file system on it; i.e., ext3
<ImLiz> hey all, I'm being denied copying one folder into another stating that "cannot stat 'all-20061022/*': No such file or directory"
<ImLiz> when it's on my desktop, can anyone help?????
<beener> i did already (ext3) now i just formated to fat32 just to see if that fixes it
<lovre> hi all
<lovre> i need some help. I have kubuntu. I would like to try out xfce, without breaking something... Can i easily do this and how?
<ImLiz> any1 help, please
<RogueJediX> lovre: Easy. Just get the xubuntu-desktop package
<lovre> RogueJediX: and then i will be able to choose between kde and xfce on login?
<RogueJediX> lovre: Yes
<lovre> RogueJediX: ill try it. Thank you
<RogueJediX> lovre: No prob
<genii> ken_: Are you using only KDE or Gnome as well? I found a good Gnome tutorial but not one yet for KDE
<lovre> while were at it, is kubuntu 8.04 out yet?
<SlimeyPete> no, not yet
<lovre> ok
<RogueJediX> One more week
<user1> I have 2 kernels in my grub menu.list how do I remove the old one from hardy plus from grub?
<ImLiz> can any1 help with copying a folder on my desktop into a folder in my lib directory????
<spiroo> lovre: I think it was 24 april it is going to be released
<spiroo> or 28
<RogueJediX> 24
<beener> so what do i do know sence it is already in a file system
<lovre> spiroo: ok thanx
<lovre> ImLiz: cp?
<spiroo> around one week left i guess :)
<ImLiz> I tried yet it says that my desktop folder doesn't exist
<lovre> ImLiz: sudo mv?
<lovre> ImLiz: sudo cp?
<lovre> restarting X, brb
<beener> so what the error mean
<beener> or how do i mount it
<beener> right now its in a fat32 file system
<ken_> genii...grome may work.....better then nothing
<ken_> it'll get me started
<genii> ken_: At any rate the link for you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
#kubuntu 2008-04-17
<ken_> thanks genii
<genii> ken_: Hopefully enough there to get you on right track
<beener> genii you know how i get my partition mounted im getting this error hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000
<genii> beener: Sorry, I have not enough time to help you right now
<beener> alright thanks anyways
<dwidmann> the hardy installer has one change that is horrible :(
<beener> is there a simple way of geting through this
<genii> beener: May help: http://languor.us/hal-storage-fixed-mount-refused-uid-1000
<lovre> back. tried xfce. First impression: tooo few options... Not much i could change about look and feel... Im looking for something "different".. any idea?
<nosrednaekim> enlightenment?
<genii> lovre: PErhaps fluxbox
<Jucato> what kind of "different" are you looking for?
<beener> dont go for flux
<lovre> beener: why not?
<Jucato> let him. it's his choice whether to try or not :)
<lovre> Jucato: i need something efficient, yet a little different. And maybe somewhat lighter..
<beener> well i have it running on a crap desktop and it just doesnt work so great
<lovre> dunno, maybe im just spoiled :S
<beener> the menu useing the left click never updates yo9u have to mount manualy
<lovre> :(
<Jucato> Efficient? Different? Light? KDE with a completely different theme  and less stuff installed :)
<lovre> beener: do you have another idea?
<lovre> Jucato: yea, i suppose  you are right :))
<lovre> brb, trying out the fluxbox.. Be back in a min
<Jucato> I don't get the need for something "light" unless you're running on a P1 with 64 MB RAM :)
<sparr_> lovre: there are MANY window managers, and a major consideration is how much work youre willing to do to make it work the way you want
<Jucato> (someone has run Kubuntu on a P2 with less than 512B)
<Jucato> MB*
<sparr_> danbm nussed gun
<genii> Jucato: I'm running it on a p2 400 with 3.2Gb hd and 128Mb of ram
<Jucato> genii: 128MB is less than 512MB right? :P
<genii> Jucato: Considerably less, yes :)
<user1>  using linux,i have some friends sharing my internet. i have 30k vacant and 3 friends. is there a way that i define the combine band limit for 3 users combined as 30 k . not 10k for each. that way if 2 are  online they can share 15k each. and if all 3 are online. they will be spreaded 10k each in managed behaviour. any way.i have a dlink switch. and in futer i may take a fourth one and give him a dedicated 20k limit alone. so i need control?
<user1> by wondershaper or ebox. or any other, what i have in mind is 30k for 3 users. if all are online 10k is given to each. if 2 are online 15k to each. 1 then 30k to him. and other 4th user gets 20k seperat dedi bandwidth.. how can i do it?
<lovre> back
<lovre> can i startx in more than one virtual terminal?
<genii> lovre: Yes
<lovre> genii: how, i get an error
<genii> lovre: You need to specify :1  since :0 is in use
<lovre> genii: startx 1 ?
<genii> lovre: Don't omit the colon. eg:    startx :1
<lovre> genii: ill try, thank you
<beener> ... i screwed something up
<beener> i cant get into any programs that arnt already up
<lovre> genii: it says: server is allready for display 0. i did "starx :1", with a space..
<beener> i tried to setup the drive to be mounted in the home folder and now i cant open anything
<beener> not even the terminal
<beener> what should i do
<genii> lovre: Give me a minute or two, I'm swamped in other channels here
<beener> sayin its bee mal formatid
<lovre> genii: its ok, i figured it out. it was: "startx -- :1"
<genii> lovre: startx -- :1    Yes :) I forgot the --
<genii> beener: It says what?
<lovre> genii: it runs xfce. Can i specify to run some other wm, like kde?
<beener> say the other partion is mal formated
<lovre> genii: and when i switch back to this vt, the other one crashes
<_ZeuZ_> !reduce memory usage
<_ZeuZ_> @reduce memory usage
<beener> what should i do?
<genii> lovre: You can put any options there you could put into an .Xsession  or .xinitrc file, yes. so startx -- :1 & startkde &                           or so
<Jucato> startkde should bring up X
<Jucato> er no.. sorry
<Jucato> wrong one :P
<beener> nothing else will open up
<genii> beener: Frankly, that doesn't look hopeful to recover from. It looks like you may have just done something to your / partition
<beener> but i set it to the /home which is on a totaly difrent partition
<beener> well im going to boot up a live cd and delet the partition. maybe that will fix it
<genii> beener: What were the EXACT steps you took that caused this to happen? In order
<genii> <sigh>
<beener> system settings
<beener> then the disk and file system
<beener> then went into the admin mode and set the new partition to auto enable then set it to mount to /home/beener/beener drive 2
<beener> then it screwed up
<genii> The GUI diskmounter occasionally has some hiccup and inserts arbitrary code into fstab. If possible let us see whats in that file, put it onto the pastebin website and give the url here
<genii> beener:The GUI diskmounter occasionally has some hiccup and inserts arbitrary code into fstab. If possible let us see whats in that file, put it onto the pastebin website and give the url here
<beener> ill try to find it out
<genii> beener: The file /etc/fstab contents
<beener> maybe i can use firefox
<beener> sence it still open
<beener> http://pastebin.com/mb9e531e
<genii> Reading
<beener> thanks
<genii> beener: You mounted whatever to your home directory of /home/beener     So: sudo umount /home beener                         and then remove that line from in the /etc/fstab by: alt-f2 kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<beener> how i cant get into thte terminal
<beener> this is a reach can firefox dothis?
<genii> beener: ctrl-alt-f1   then do the commandline stuff. eg: sudo umount /home/beener                      then back to X by: alt-f7
<genii> You'll need to login there, use your normal login/pass
<beener> thanks
 * genii sips his beer and waits for the next small emergency
<beener> is it alt f7 or ctrl alt f7
<genii> beener: Either will work but you only need alt-f7 from commandline to gui, from gui to commandline you require the ctrl with the alt-f1
<beener> thanks
<beener> brb
<harmental> hey guys..how can i make self-contained presentations with OOo?
<Jucato> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<genii> harmental: Use the Impress ("Powerpoint") part?
 * genii hands Jucato a coffee
<beener> and genii  sudo umount /home beener
<beener> should that have a /
<genii> beener: sudo umount /home/beener                    yes. DON'T un-mount /home    !!
<harmental> genii: there is no such option as far as i know...
<harmental> (at least not in OOo)
<beener> beener is the one that has been there from the begining the other place i mounted was beener drive 2 < it shouldnt be this one (just wanting to not mess up things)
<corporeal> steve ballmer scares me.
<genii> harmental: I suggest getting into internals of Impress with the folks in #users.openoffice.org as suggested by Jucato
<harmental> genii and Jucato: no response there....
<genii> beener: Any users home directory is like:  /home/theirname       and not just /home         you mounted something to the "root" of your home directory (/home/beener) which is why things stopped working. You didn't mount it to /home/beener/some-subdir-name  as you perhaps intended
<beener> ic ok
<beener> ill go through with it then
<beener> er says its busy
<genii> beener: then use: sudo umount -f /home/beener
<beener> ok thanks
<beener> still no go
<beener> say device or resource busy
<genii> beener: Then do the other step of alt-f2 kdesu kate /etc/fstab    and remove that /home/beener line. Save the file. Then reboot (softly if possible)
<beener> without gui or no?
<genii> beener: With
<godkas> anyone know where mplayer seeks its plugin directory?
<beener> cant opent he kate programe
<beener> vi should work right?
<beener> in without gui
<Daisuke_Ido> since vi is the work of satan, i have to recommend nano for a simple edit such as that
<genii> beener: OK, if you have a konsole open or so, use: sudo nano /etc/fstab     or vi  or the commandline editor of your choice with admin privelege (sudo) If no Konsole do the ctrl-alt-f1 and from there
<godkas> :p i almost always use kwrite lol
<epimeth> emacs
<epimeth> emacs
<epimeth> emacs
<epimeth> :-)
<godkas> ? tuerets?
<bittin> emacs =) emacs =) emacs =)
<epimeth> it happens whenever I hear the word "vi" :-)
<genii> bah editor warz
<beener> how do i exit and save
<beener> in vi
<epimeth> lol
<epimeth> !qw'
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qw' - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kingflake> is EXT4 in ubuntu?
<epimeth> !qw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qw - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> beener:    !qw      yes
<Kingflake> !ext4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<beener> thanks
<genii> Kingflake: No, it is not
<Kingflake> ok
<Alucard_Hellsing> i need help with internet sharing. i have a kubuntu machine  a win machine, and xbox 360. i want to share my internet connectin with the other two machine but i have altell dialup and i dont know how to share the connection with kubunut
<Alucard_Hellsing> i could share it with my win but my internet dialer went down on that machine so it si no good
<beener> alright finaly got it to be able to save
<beener> restarting now
<genii> beener: If it refuses to let you from KDE  go to ctrl-alt-f1 again and do: sudo reboot
<_ZeuZ_> !nspluginviewer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nspluginviewer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<beener_> thank you genii
<beener_> alright ... now to try to mount again...
<genii> beener_: Now you know why not to use /home/yourname as a mount point ;)
<beener_> lol thank you
<beener_> so we would be the best place to mount to?
<genii> beener_: Tradition is make a dir under /media or /mnt and then use that
<genii> beener_: /media is likely good since you can brose it from file browser normally
<beener_> so like put /media/beener2
<genii> beener_: Yes
<beener_> thanks
<genii> I need to take a small trip to pick up a paycheque. So will be unresponsive and /away for maybe 15 minutes
<chronos_> How can I get the sun jre?
<bragoo08> chronos: google java
<chronos_> Well, I've got the package off the site, I just don't know where to install it to
<_ZeuZ_> what-s vbesave ?
<jhutchins> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<_ZeuZ_> !vbesave
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vbesave - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gtt> what port do i need to unblock so that cups can print?
<Super_BQ> how do I install ident ?
<Super_BQ> for my irc - everytime it comes up no ident when I connect from my windows box through the kubuntu box
<jhutchins> Super_BQ: You trying to get ident.d working for IRC?
<beener_> thanks genii all fixed
<jhutchins> Super_BQ: Not worth the effort.
<_ZeuZ_> used - buffer - cached = memory that's actually being used, right?
<will01> hey does anyone think i would have problems installing kubuntu on a 4 gig cf card?
<FFForever> can i convert a kubuntu install into a server install (remove kde and all of that stuff)
<epimeth> FFForever: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<epimeth> :-)
 * nonewmsgs has discovered the hard way that hardy really _is_ a beta
<genii> FFForever: Log out of KDE. Then ctrl-alt-f1    then: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop          then:sudo apt-get install tasksel     then: sudo apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop                 then: sudo tasksel            from there select LAMP install
<genii> epimeth: Thats one of gthe steps, yes :)
<FFForever> genii no monitor :)
<genii> FFForever: You're in by vnc or so?
<FFForever> ssh :)
<_ZeuZ_> how can I remove a no-longer-used kernel?
<FFForever> its good to keep 1 spare kernel.....
<_ZeuZ_> along, of course, of his headers, modules, and all that parafernalie...
<epimeth> genii: way to show me up
<genii> FFForever:  then: sudo apt-get install tasksel     then: sudo tasksel            from there select LAMP install      after it finishes the stopping kdm/removal of kubuntu-desktop
<_ZeuZ_> FFForever, yes, but I've got like, 5? not counting the ones from Debian...
<genii> epimeth: I was typing all that before you replied, nothing personal
<will01> does anyone see a problem with installing kubuntu to a 4 gig cf card/
<genii> will01: Not if your computer supports boot from there
<epimeth> genii: I know :-)
<FFForever> genii, know why i can mount a cifs dir, but i cannot browse it via samba even if i unmount it
<genii> FFForever: Not offhand
<jontec> I'm trying to mount a drive with sudo, but I want to be able to view the volume without having to be root... what options do I need for my mount command?
<FFForever> :(
<FFForever> could it be because it is the second network card on the system?
<genii> jontec: something like -o user           or -o users
<nonewmsgs> jontec a normal mount should work?  if not adjust the fsck file
<nonewmsgs> and if you need any help im here
<robf> when ya change window effects settings and it bunges everything up,  how exactly can I fix this?
<robf> it says "in 10 seconds we'll >>>" do something but then after bout 10 seconds it doesn't revert so not sure wth its doing =  I have to clear my users .kde4/  directory to remove the settings I changed
<jontec> genii, nonewmsgs: I tried the users option before, but it says that I "do not have enough permissions to read" it... I just tried it again, but to no avail
<jontec> (after unmounting)
<nonewmsgs> sudo kate /etc/fsck
<genii> jontec: eg:   sudo mount -o users /dev/whatever /mountpoint                        and /mountpoint must be somewhere the user has access, like /media/somename  or /home/theirname/subdirectory
<nonewmsgs> fstab i mean
<nonewmsgs> edit your fstab so the last line looks like this:
<smeg0l> any one from denmark in here ?
<nonewmsgs>  /dev/hdb1 /home/william/newdrive1 ext3 rw,defaults,uid=1000 0 0
<nonewmsgs> adjusting ext3 with whatever and the mountpoint ;)
<nonewmsgs> and the drive
<genii> nonewmsgs: You're making several unbased assumptions
<robf> is there a way to make kongueror NOT gimme that annoying start up screen and just start in say,  google or about:blank
<genii> nonewmsgs: eg: it's ext3, he's using user of uid 1000, he needs write access
<jontec> genii: that's exactly what I tried :( and /mountpoint is owned by the user, not root
<jontec> nonewmsgs: changing the fstab does what?
<robf> jontec: makes it mount there?
<robf> heh
<jontec> nonewmsgs: are those the defaults for a mount, or do these get mounted at startup
<jontec> robf: yeah, I can read it as root
<robf> they mount at startup if automount is set true
<robf> if not than they're just the directories mount point for mount /mount/point
<robf> jontec: and permissions that are being read?
<genii> jontec: The fstab holds sort of hints about how to mount some devices. They can have an fstab entry be not be automounted at boot for instance but just specify filesystem or so on
<robf> jontec: if you have files on ext3,  and they're owned by a uid / group outside your current user (except root)   then simply you have no perms
<jontec> robf: I'll specify, this is ntfs, so my windows drive...
<robf> have root simply do a chgrp  and recursively apply a group setting to the who drive,  add user to group,  solved
<robf> oh
<robf> ntfs is bad news ;p
<genii> jontec: What robf suggests is likely the case here, that the mounted contents are not owned/accessible to the username normally anyhow
<robf> it has weird permisions,  half time ignored,  half time obliged... makes for wonky workings
<robf> jontec:  example of my previous mention,     I ,  robf as a user,  once came across a cd of mine,    owner of files,  robf...
<robf> jontec: however this robf was uid different than mine ;p  cos was from another system ...doh
<robf> so couldn't do anything with em ,  was really annoying
<jontec> this is a reinstall of kubuntu, and I've never had problems with it before :( But on the reinstall System Settings has been weird, so I'm just doing it from the commandline because I don't feel like trying to get it to work
<robf> root copied them over set me as owner and was good to go
<robf> jontec: reinstall + wipe?  or reinstall with existing files still in place... not sure if kubuntu supports such or not,   not really up on the distro specifics
<jontec> robf: okay, so how do I get the files set for my uid or any for that matter
<robf> jontec: well,  chown and chgrp =)
<jontec> robf: I wiped my linux partition and reinstalled
<robf> wait this is for ntfs though ya?
<jontec> robf: yeah, I'm on kubuntu, trying to mount my windows drive which is ntfs
<robf> ntfs permissions are a strange lil kitten
<genii> ouch, chmod/chown on ntfs is .... messy... to say the least
<robf> not even sure how nix handles them,  if at all
<robf> yeah don't ch anything
<robf> genii: mess?  nah,   work?  also no
<robf> may do strange tings..
<robf> never tried tbh
<robf> lemme mount up a ntfs partition realy quick if I got one hold a moment
<genii> jontec: Whats the mount line yer currently trying?
<robf> drwxrwx--- 1 root plugdev     0 2008-04-12 23:28 Blue Oyster Cult
<robf> look at owner of who mounted drive
<robf> genii:  I simply mount as root
<robf> mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/point
<robf> its usually smart enough
<robf> now jontec which user is responsible for mounting?
<robf> or better yet
<robf> try this
<genii> jontec: If I have dev and mountpoint I'll give an fstab line
<robf> make your user member of plugdev ;p
<robf> group
<jontec> genii: I'm just using mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /home/jontec/windows
<genii> robf: That sometimes works also
<jontec> give or take a couple of options
<jontec> genii: err... with sudo
<robf> jontec: problem is this
<genii> jontec: OK, so:   /dev/hda1 /home/jontec/windows ntfs ro,dmask=0222,fmask=0333 0 0
<robf> jontec:  it's mounted as root owner,   plugdev group
<robf> jontec: type this as user "groups"
<robf> do you see plugdev?
<genii> jontec: Add to /etc/fstab (with admin privelege)    then: mount ~/windows
<genii> Interesting. hda and not sda
<robf> genii:  still seems he'll have permission issues if he is not member of the group,  this needs to be ensured....
<robf> or maybe I'm confused as to his problem,
<jontec> excellent, guys, that worked
<robf> what was his problem :p  now I'm confused =)
<genii> robf: The dmask and fmask cover the user group stuff
<robf> ah ok
<robf> didn't see that
<robf> was on diff line ;p
<robf> by default seems it mounts as plugdev,  which my default user has a member of this group anyhow
<robf> so I have no permission problems it seems
<jontec> genii: what exactly did that line do in fstab?
<robf> so with konqureor  (usually I just use FF :p )   but I wish for it to not start with stupid "into" page,  just go into  google
<robf> even though i set this as home page it loads that annoying intro crap =\
<robf> jontec: set the masks for readabiltiy/execut
<robf> jontec: man umask
<robf> same idea
<robf> only for file / directory
<genii> jontec: It mounts readonly with the directory mask and file mask write settings such that regular users can write to it
<genii> read/write to it
<robf> er man mount heh not umask ><
<jontec> robf, genii: okay, gracias, this should actually be better than I had it setup on my last installtion... my primary user had access, so I had to use kdesu to view the files as another user
<robf> heh
<jontec> installation*
<robf> jontec: also,  by default,  if you just make a user to be in group plugdev ntfs mounts ought be ok from the begining
<robf> I think also this gives them ability to mount such devices
<prince_jammys> i'm not seeing how those mask settings would allow writing
<jontec> robf: :( my user does belong to the plugdev group...
<robf> jontec: ah
<robf> no idea why it would work normally does for me =p
<robf> but you should be ok now
<robf> genii has you right
<jontec> alright, thanks again
<genii> jontec: You running older Kubuntu? hda1 seems to me from before 7.04
<jontec> genii: I'm using 7.04, actually
<prince_jammys> do you intend to be able to write to the partition?
<genii> jontec: Ah, OK. I think then the change would be from that to 7.10, they are all now sdX and not hdX
<nosrednaekim> genii: even here on hardy, I still get hda's
<genii> nosrednaekim: Interesting. I imagine for base device of CD/DVD
<robf> eh hda = pata sda = sata
<nosrednaekim> genii: nope, its my hard drive
<robf> ide vs sata ;p
<robf> i have one hda and sdb/sda
<nosrednaekim> I have hda1,2,3,4,5,6,7.,8 :)
<robf> two serial ata and one IDE paralelle ata
<robf> though parallel is better way to spell
<genii> My sata is currently in compatability mode so conceivably should be hdX but it's sdX
<genii> I guess somewhere in the kernel driver for hd controller it decides which name if scsi layer is needed
<robf> ja
<bobwwwww> ыыыыыыыы есть кто живой?
<genii> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sparr_> why would my shell be interpreting (which is to say, sending to perl) the single quote (') character as \xE2 instead of \x27 ?
<genii> sparr_: They may know intricate details of that in ##bash
<sparr_> genii: but it could be a konsole problem
<genii> sparr_: Does it behave differently from a console you get from ctrl-alt-f1 ?
<sparr_> genii: yes
<sparr_> thanks for asking
<sparr_> now i think its certainly a konsole problem  :)
<genii> sparr_: Likely then. As for the fix/reason I don't have a clue. Perhaps file a bug on launchpad (or search for an already filed one)
<epsilom> HI, in this moment I update to 8.04 from 7.10, but the download packages is very very slow, why?
<genii> epsilom: They are doing much work on those servers, the release candidate is coming out tomorrow. So it's just overloaded
<epsilom> mmmm ok
<DarkShinigami> !ps3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DarkShinigami> Someone told me that K/Ubuntu has a version for the PlayStation 3. Is this true?
<genii> DarkShinigami: Yes, it's true
<DarkShinigami> genii: Thanks. Where would I find this information?
<will00> how easy would it be to configure konqueror to only allow one specific website?
<genii> DarkShinigami: This may get you started http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343113
<DarkShinigami> will00: I recall something about setting it up as a "kiosk". This was a few years ago, but should still be relevant.
<will00> yea i was lookin at that stuff, but does kiosk have that option in it?
<bruce__> hello
<bittin> hi bruce__
<bruce__> I am new to linux and have a question
<bittin> !ask
<bittin> ask it then =)
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<xim> speaking of... in kde4, how does one turn off ALL SOUND NOTIFICATIONS in one go?
<bruce__> sometimes programs jam. Is there a way to close them down without logging out of linux first
<xim> i loved that option in kde3.5x
<Odd-rationale> bruce__: you can open ksystemguard and kill the process there.
<bittin> and to open that u press ctrl + escape
<bruce__> thanks
<Odd-rationale> bruce__: or you can do it a terminal like: killall konqueror
<genii> bruce__: You can also forcibly kill them usually by: ctrl-alt-esc then put the big X on the offending/lockedup app
<Odd-rationale> yeah but be careful you don't click the desktop by accident...
<genii> Odd-rationale: Heh, yes. I've done this
<bruce__> if you do can you reboot and get your desktop back?
<xim> yes
<Odd-rationale> bruce__: alt+f2 and type in "kdesktop" should work
<xim> or hit ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X
<xim> (only in a pinch!)
<bruce__> thanks I will try it.
<xim> but seriously, the only way i've found in kde4 to turn off all sound notifications is by turning off sound for notifications (which means they're still loading and also that I can't just allow 1 sound only etc). before kde4, i could always just hit 'disable all sounds' then enable the couple i actually need. I've seen this problem mentioned all over in lame reviews like http://eikke.com/kde4-reviewed/ w/o any solution so that's why i'm
<xim> asking here. Anyone a brave kde4 soul?
<genii> xim: Apparently not
<xim> :( Thanks for the confirmation at least.
<genii> xim: You may find some if they are to be had, in #kubuntu-kde4
<xim> ah, thanks a lot
<genii> np
<xim> per curiousity, if you had to guess where / how would you look for the settings file for these prefs? I'm assuming it's a plain text file somewhere
<xim> i'm new to this, but am blindly assuming that :)
<genii> no idea
<xim> Cool. Thanks just the same of course. :)
<pramod> I want to enable write permission on Kubuntu... can anyone please help me?
<pramod> :D
<genii> pramod: What is it you are requiring writing access to?
<pramod> I got Windows as welll
<Super_BQ> ugh. still battling with Samba
<genii> Super_BQ: Kaj?
<pramod> so i want to copy a file from the Kubuntu local partition to the Windows partition...
<Super_BQ> genii: sorry?
<Super_BQ> genii: for some reason my Windows box won't login into my Samba Kubuntu box
<genii> Super_BQ: Another user with that name and Samba struggles earlier on
<Super_BQ> perhaps that was me :)
<genii> And exact same issue it seems
<genii> pramod: What is the partition name of the ntfs (or fat/vfat) ?
<Super_BQ> I had it going by changing the smb.conf file line from user to share
<xim> Super_BQ:Does your password/username have weird characters in it? ie !@#$%^&*(>?
<Super_BQ> it's a password/dbase issue it hink
<xim> right
<Super_BQ> xim: yes if you say an underscore is unusual
<pramod> it is ntfs itself...
<xim> yeah
<pramod> well it is an ntfs partition itself...
<Super_BQ> but it use to work before I did the upgrade
<xim> sadly, i found no workaround other than changing my pass
<genii> pramod: eg: is it called /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdx9     etc etc
<pramod> no fat file system...
<xim> it also had a similar character
<pramod> ah wait
<Super_BQ> i'll try a different pass
<pramod> media/hdb1/
<xim> it's worth a go, though i still don't understand why that isn't fixed. I had a ' and an _ in my password. Removing that allowed login, YMMV.
<Super_BQ> hah and when I try on my windows box to click on the shared shortcut, it rejects new password
<Super_BQ> I think that's because I have to ALSO change the Ubuntu user password to the same as the smbpasswd one?
<genii> pramod: OK. First in Konsole: umount /media/hdb1    then in Kubuntu: alt-f2        then: kdesu kate /etc/fstab                  then add the line:  /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ntfs ro,dmask=0222,fmask=0333 0 0                          if another line there contains anywhere in it hdb1 put a # at the start of that line. Save the file. Then again in Konsole: sudo mount /media/hdb1
<genii> pramod: You may need sudo umount /media/hdb1         in that first command
<pramod> ok i try it...
<genii> Super_BQ: I need to leave soon, just want to see finish pramod's situation. Otherwise I would try to help more.
<genii> pramod: Let me know the result, success or not
<Super_BQ> would be easier if someone could just login my box and fix
<pramod> well thanks
<pramod> it copies the program....
<pramod> i mean it copies the file....
<genii> pramod: Good :)
<genii> /parting is such sweet sorrow :)
<pramod> but i also get a message:
<pramod> "Could not change permissions for
<pramod> /media/hdb1/Win Documents/My Music/Hindi/MP3/3wh2(www.songs.pk).mp3"
<xim> pramod:http://linux.die.net/man/8/mount.ntfs-3g
<xim> i might be way off, but that's what I've used in the past to mount ntfs
<xim> in any case, if you have permissions problems, try starting your file manager w/ root permissions and giving your username (ie pramod) write access?
<xim> kdesu konqueror /media/hdb1/Win Documents/My Music/Hindi/MP3/
<Super_BQ> maybe remove and reinstall samba?
<xim> doubt that'll help
<xim> i still advise changing login credentials
<Super_BQ> you mean the smb.credential file?
<xim> more generally, i mean changing u:/p: to avoid certain characters
<Super_BQ> i did that
<Super_BQ> no dice
<xim> oh, sorry
<Super_BQ> perhaps I should add a new user
<xim> honestly, idk
<xim> couldn't hurt
<xim> if you did, i'd be curious what happens
<xim> ie, logging in with new U:Peter P:pass from windows does what? etc
<toyo|desk> hello all
<bittin> Hi
<toyo|desk> I have a 64bit kubuntu install and I was wondering what packages I need to install to get the 32bit libogg.so.0 libvorbis.so.0 and libtheora.so.0
<Super_BQ> when I create a new account, I still have to command line type smbpasswd -L -a (new account name) ?
<Super_BQ> or does it auto do it in Samba?
<anais> es?
<anais> espanish
<anais> espanish
<Jucato> !es | anais
<ubotu> anais: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<cparker> Are there separate Kubuntu repos, or does Kubuntu just install everything from ubuntu.org?
<xim> No entiendo. No hablo español
<Tamin> Quick question: I'm under the impression I can upgrade straight from 6.10 to 8.04, simply by following the normal rules (changing 'edgy' in /etc/apt/sources.list to 'hardy' and running the apt-get commands). Is there any reason this won't work?
<xim> Super_BQ:not sure. to be honest, I use ssh or ftp almost exclusively. Else, zeroconf:// to access things.
<Tamin> After I had started upgrading from 6.06 to 6.10, I realized there was built-in support for a straight 6.06 -> 8.04 upgrade, but by then it was too late
<Super_BQ> ok I think I might of fixed it
<Super_BQ> brb - need to reboot
<bishop_> hi
<xim> halo
<bishop_> whatsupp xim
<bishop_> i need sum cool icons any body good any ideas
<toyo|desk> ugh
<Jucato> http://kde-look.org
<xim> beat me to it jucato ;)
<Jucato> :P
<toyo|desk> why do the ia32-libs not include libogg.so.0
 * toyo|desk dosent understand
<bishop_> thank you!
<xim> gg:kde icons
<Jucato> !changethemes | bishop_, for your theming guide
<ubotu> bishop_, for your theming guide: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<bishop_> thankz ubotu
<Odd-rationale> !thanks | bishop_
<ubotu> bishop_: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<toyo|desk> lol
<toyo|desk> :D
<Tamin> Anyone know if I can perform said upgrade? I was already planning on upgrading piecemeal, but if I can do it all at once...
<bishop_> =/ lol
<toyo|desk> anyone know how I can get that libogg.so.0 installed?
<toyo|desk> in 32bit
<xim> !thanks | xim
<xim> whoa, that's nifty
<xim> lol
<toyo|desk> lol
<toyo|desk> !ia32-libs | toyo|desk
<xim> the bot even scolded me! schweet!
<xim> lol
<toyo|desk> hmm
<xim> yeah, sorry about your ogg problem
<Odd-rationale> !helpersnack | xim
<ubotu> xim: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<toyo|desk> it dosent know about ia32-libs
<xim> hot damn, i think i'm in love
<xim> !cyber | xim
<xim> damn
<toyo|desk> !usage
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<xim> yeah, i was just browsing that actually
<xim> that's extremely handy
<toyo|desk> !rootirc
<toyo|desk> aww
<ubotu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<toyo|desk> woot
<xim> :P
<Danish989> Hi all!
<Danish989> I installed ubuntu and grub loader gets an error 22 on stage 1.5 and I've been told it's because I have 2 SATA hard disks and Grub Loader isn't pointing the loader at the right direction because of that
<Danish989> does anyone know if I'll have the same problems with kubuntu?
<edoceo> Is the the beta channel or .... ?
<Danish989> edoceo: beta for hardy heron you mean?
<Odd-rationale> edoceo: no. beta channel is #ubuntu+1
<Danish989> edoceo: try #ubuntu+1
<edoceo> thx
<Odd-rationale> edoceo: kde4 channel in #kubuntu-kde4
<micha__> how do i install the kubuntu resticted driver manager in systemsettings
<Danish989> can you help me, odd-rationale?
<Danish989> I installed ubuntu and grub loader gets an error 22 on stage 1.5 and I've been told it's because I have 2 SATA hard disks and Grub Loader isn't pointing the loader at the right direction because of that
<Odd-rationale> Danish989: I don't think so. sorry.
<Danish989> okie, thanks anyway
<Odd-rationale> Danish989: you might try reinstalling grub on the correct device
<Danish989> Odd-rationale: I did try, but I'm a linux noob and lets just say that didn't work out too well
<micha__> how do i install the kubuntu resticted driver manager in systemsettings
<micha__> sudo apt-get install restricted-manage did install but the manager isn't in system settings
<micha__> somebody know how the package name for the restricted manager
<Odd-rationale> restricted-manager-kde
<Daisuke_Ido> another day, amarok still peeves me
 * Daisuke_Ido is tempted to jump ship for exaile :D
<Odd-rationale> I wonder if exaile will mimic amarok 2
<bragoo08> Amorok isn't realy the best player
<hydrogen> Odd-rationale: I'm sure if it doesn't, another player will be created that does
<Odd-rationale> hydrogen: i thought so too
<hydrogen> because everyone knows its much better to spend ones time reinventing the wheel
<Odd-rationale> bragoo08: what do you like?
<shadowbox> hello
<bragoo08> I use both mplayer and RealPlayer!
<Daisuke_Ido> you can't possibly be serious
<Daisuke_Ido> mplayer, cool.  but realplayer?
<Odd-rationale> bragoo08: so you really don't use a music management software?
<shadowbox> how can I my mouse to stop 'pasting' when I click the wheel?
<vaio> hello.
<vaio> i need help
<Daisuke_Ido> shadowbox, afaik, that's built into X itself, so not the easiest thing to disable
<bragoo08> Odd-rationale: Nope!
<vaio> can anybody helo me out
<Daisuke_Ido> vaio, don't we all...
<Daisuke_Ido> just ask your question.
<vaio> ok
<vaio> This is Eggdrop's GNU configure script.
<vaio> It's going to run a bunch of tests to hopefully make your compile
<vaio> work without much twiddling.
<vaio> checking for gcc... gcc
<vaio> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<vaio> See `config.log' for more details.
<vaio> This is Eggdrop's GNU configure script.
<vaio> It's going to run a bunch of tests to hopefully make your compile
<vaio> work without much twiddling.
<vaio> checking for gcc... gcc
<Daisuke_Ido> don't flood
<vaio> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<vaio> See `config.log' for more details.
<vaio> theres my problem
<linux3r> anone with a TV conected into PC?
<shadowbox> thats kind of a sucky thing to have for defalt
<vaio> sorrie
<vaio> dont mean too
<Odd-rationale> !paste | vaio
<Daisuke_Ido> and go install build-essential
<ubotu> vaio: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<vaio> so how do i paste it
<linux3r> anone with a TV conected into PC?
<vaio> but i aready did
<Daisuke_Ido> !eggdrop | vaio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eggdrop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> why don't you just install the "eggdrop" package?
<Daisuke_Ido> !info eggdrop | vaio
<ubotu> vaio: eggdrop (source: eggdrop): Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.18-1.1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 464 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<Daisuke_Ido> there we go
<vaio> so wat do i need to do?
<vaio> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<vaio> See `config.log' for more details.
<vaio> this seem to be the problem
<Daisuke_Ido> just told you
<vaio> i can seem to configure
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Daisuke_Ido> BUT
<Daisuke_Ido> just sudo apt-get install eggdrop and skip all the problems there.
<Daisuke_Ido> there's no sense in compiling something that's in the repositories
<vaio> okie i try
<shadowbox> linux3r: no but I seen one today that had tv runing on their monitor
<shadowbox> linux3r: it looked pretty good
<linux3r> shadowbox: when i run a movie with kaffeine it doesnt appear centered
<linux3r> when i run with mplayer it appears fine
<shadowbox> did you uninstall and then reinstall kaffeine?
<shadowbox> if not I would try it first
<vaio> i seem like i have a new problem
<vaio> it*
<vaio> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource ly unavailable)
<vaio> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<vaio> wat does that mean
<linux3r> shadowbox: i even rebuild it
<Daisuke_Ido> do you have adept open?
<vaio> adept?
 * Daisuke_Ido weeps
<shadowbox> hmm, the picture goes past the frame of kaffeine?
<Daisuke_Ido> !aptfix | vaio
<ubotu> vaio: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<linux3r> shadowbox: in fullscreen the image is reduced in the 2/3 left of the TV screen and 1/3 of TV scrren stays in black
<shadowbox> gottcha
<lakakaka> hi
<lakakaka> i need help with my internet conection
<lakakaka> please help!!!
<redmoon> Hello
<redmoon> ....?
<Jimmy1> hey what do i type in terminal to get update on nvidia card ?
<Jimmy1> any1
<bragoo08> What install package do i use to play mp3's on Amorok?
<Jucato> !nvidia | Jimmy1
<ubotu> Jimmy1: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jucato> bragoo08: libxine1-ffmpeg
<bragoo08> jucato: I tried that, it won't install. message says it's old
<Daisuke_Ido> hardy?
<Jucato> that would be weird...
<Jimmy1> how do update packet manger
<Jimmy1> there is a driver that i know is in there when it get updated but i dont know how to do it
<Jucato> "sudo apt-get update" will try to check if there are updates available
<Jimmy1> sweet
<bragoo08> jucato: done that, update dosn't work either!
<Jucato> bragoo08: fresh install?
<bragoo08> jucato: not again. I just did that last night!
<Jucato> bragoo08: no. I'm asking you if it's a fresh install
<bragoo08> jucato: yep yep
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jimmy1> Hmm its not there ! i did it yesterday but today i reinstalled kububtu and when i do update it doesnt find it ! the file that i need is "Nvidia glx new" or something like that
<Jucato> bragoo08: hm.. are you able to install any other package Add/Remove or Adept?
<bragoo08> jimmy1: have you enabled "universe" repos.
<Jimmy1> how do you do that ?
<Jucato> no. nvidia drivers are in restricted, not universe
<bragoo08> jimmy1: sorry, i meant "restricted drivers".
<Jimmy1> yeh
<Jimmy1> but when i check the box to use the nvidia card it wants me to install the nvidia glx new driver
<Jimmy1> i had it yesterday but yesterday posed a whole lot of other problems
<Jimmy1> The software source for the package
<Jimmy1> nvidia-glx-new
<Jimmy1> is not enabled.
<bragoo08> jimmy1: are you doing it in Admistrator Mode?
<Jimmy1> yes
<bragoo08> jimmy1: my nvidia-glx-new installed automatically when i clicked "enable"!
<Jimmy1> yeh when i click enable it says what i pasted above
<Jimmy1> yesterday someone told me to type in something in terminal and it updated it and everythying was there including nvidia settings or something
<bragoo08> jimmy1: in terminal, type "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new" that should do it!
<Jimmy1> Package nvidia-glx-new is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Jimmy1> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Jimmy1> is only available from another source
<Jimmy1> E: Package nvidia-glx-new has no installation candidate
<Daisuke_Ido> can you pastebin your sources.list?
<bragoo08> jimmy1: in adept manager, update repositories, enable "restricted"
<Jimmy1> that sound farmiliar
<Jimmy1> ok i cant find restricted
<Jimmy1> where is it again sorry !
<Jucato> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Jimmy1> Hmm im having trouble
<jussi01> Jimmy1: where are you looking?
<Jimmy1> apt manager
<jussi01> Jimmy1: close everything, got to, kmenu - system - adept - adept menu( top left corner) - manage repositories
<Ketrel> I just reinstalled kubuntu, and I just installed Compiz Fusion, in CCSM, the icons are all missing, anyone know what's up there?
<Jimmy1> yeh i have clicked that but i cant find ( update repositories, enable "restricted")
<bragoo08> jimmy1: click "manage repositories"
<Jimmy1> done that
<Jimmy1> i cant find that restricted thing you where saying
<Jimmy1> its not there
<bragoo08> jimmy1: now click "proprietory drivers for devices (restricted)"
<Jimmy1> ok
<bragoo08> now close
<Jimmy1> done
<Jimmy1> its trying to load stuff now
<jussi01> :)
<bragoo08> jimmy1: your list should update and the nvidia drivers should be now listed
<Jimmy1> YaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaY
<Jimmy1> its got it now :D
<Jimmy1> thanks guys
<bragoo08> jimmy1: Hooray up she rises!
<bragoo08> no prob
<Nyad> Hi. I have kde3.5.8 if I want to upgrade to 3.5.9 is it safe to just type  sudo apt-get install kde
<Nyad> like will the upgrade keep all my other stuff working?
<bragoo08> nyad: as far as i know, yes
<Jucato> Nyad: 1. You'll have to add the special repo for KDE 3.5.9. 2. It will only upgrade KDE packages and packages that it might depend on
<Jucato> see http://kubuntu.org for instructions
<Nyad> tnx
<Nyad> ok. Now a new kernel has been released. I want to upgrade to it but how?
<Nyad> without waiting for hardy
<jussi01> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<Jucato> release from kernel.org? you'll have to compile it yourself if you don't want to upgrade to Hardy (and Hardy might not even have the latest latest)
<jussi01> Nyad: hardy is 1 week away, you sure you cant wait?
<Nyad> well I'd like to know for the future :)  thanks Jucato
<jimmy1> hey im back
<jimmy1> i rebooted my computer and the screens resolution is very large
<jussi01> jimmy1: how did it go?
<jussi01> hrm
<jimmy1> im in system settings
<jimmy1> monitor
<jussi01> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jimmy1> but there is no adjustment on the size beyond what it has
<Ketrel> I have a problem with the Guidance Power Manager. It works fine as a try icon, but when I try to load it so I could make a change, it locks up.
<Ketrel> (This is on a Vaio laptop)
<maria_> nick/rosita
<user__> #semarang
<test_> how to fix adept?
<jussi01> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<test_> thank you
<jussi01> :)
<b4l74z4r> is it possible to make the media script in konversation work with rhythmbox?
<jussi01> b4l74z4r: I dont think so. :/
<b4l74z4r> ok
<Ketrel> I installed compiz fusion and it's autostarting. How can I make it not do that?
<jussi01> b4l74z4r: it is, but you would need to recompile it iirc
<jussi01> Ketrel: turn it off before shutting down?
<Jucato> jussi01: recompile what?
<Ketrel> I didn't, but I don't recall it doing this on my first install. Is there any way to say don't autostart, because I do want to start it manually.
<jussio1> Jucato: konversation, isnt that /media thing compiled in?
<Jucato> of course not :)
<Jucato> it's just a bash script in /usr/share/apps/konversation/scripts/
<jussio1> Jucato: ok then. you learn something new everyday :)
<jussio1> b4l74z4r: ^^
<Jucato> b4l74z4r: if you can figure out how to make rhythmbox spit out information from a command (like using dbus), and cut that text up into pieces or something, you're very much able to customize that script for your purposes
<Ketrel> any idea how to stop it?
<b4l74z4r> ok
<jim> hey guys
<jim> just wondering if any1 can help me change me screens resolution
<jussio1> Ketrel: system settings - advanced - session manager
<jussio1> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jim> i dont have a sessions manager
<jussio1> jim: that was for Ketrel, not for you ;)
<jim> lol
<Ketrel> jussi01: thanks, I that's what's different.
<jim> i am in monitor and display settings and the max setting i can go to is 640 x 480
<Ketrel> I forgot to set it to use fresh sessions when I restarted :)
<jussio1> :)
<jussio1> jim: you were here earlier, correct?
<jim> yeh the computer crashed
<jim> with the setting someone gave me
<jussio1> jim: did you read the link I posted then?
<jim> the computer crashed so i didnt see
<jussio1> !fixres | jim
<ubotu> jim: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jim> ahh yeh i did that and it crashed
<bragoo08> jim: have you selected the correct monitor in the monitor settings?
<bragoo08> jim: if you only have "plug and play" selected, then that is quite possibly the problem!
<Ketrel> Final question for the night, I have some wep secured networks, and I can't get knetworkmanager to autoconnect to them. (the info is stored), but it only connects to non-wep secured ones. There any way to get it to auto-connect to the wep ones?
<jim> ahhhggrr this is hard
<jim> how do i know what is the correct monitor settings ?
<jim> i dont think i selected a plug and play i have only selected the nvidia thingy
<bragoo08> jim: click "configure" next monitor.
<bragoo08> jim: you will see a list box, under the list box you will see a button "select"
<bragoo08> jim: click this button, and your monitor will show in the list if it has been auto detected.
<bragoo08> jim: if not select it manually from the list that says "manufactures"
<jim> computer administrator > monitor and display !
<jim> is that where your talking about
<bragoo08> jim: yes thats the 1
<bragoo08> jim: sorry, i thought you were there already!
<jim> do i click seccond screen ?
<bragoo08> jim: NO NO NO NO!
<pato> hi, is it possible to set up synaptic like default package manager?
<bragoo08> jim: just the 1 you are using, (if you only have one monitor)
<jim> there is nothing there on monitor
<jim> i dont think i have the monitor thing
<bragoo08> jim: are you in admin mode
<jim> yes
<bragoo08> jim: BRB
<jim> there is something there that shows screen size but it wont move about the lowest point
<jim> above
<Israelll> hi
<Israelll> uall
<Israelll> beautiful channel
<jim> hi
<jim> it is beautiful
<Tm_T> jim: he's gone already
<jim> lol
<jim> Gee linux is hard
<jim> so can any1 els take off from where bagoon left ?
<jim> bragoo
<bragoo08> jim: i'm back
<jim> wb
<bragoo08> had to get rid of tele-marketers!
<jim> yeh they where calling me for a cheap holiday too
<bragoo08> on the phone
<jim> what country ?
<bragoo08> australia
<jerknextdoor> get on the no call list...come on.
<jerknextdoor> haha
<jim> what state
<bragoo08> vic
<jim> YaaaaaaaaaaY
<jim> i was from there for 27 years
<jim> then i had to go to act :(
<bragoo08> you got to be kidding me
<jim> blackburn south
<jim> next to boxhill
<bragoo08> ferntree gully
<jim> hahahah
<jim> mad
<jim> i miss victoria
<bragoo08> why?
<jim> im coming back next year i think
<jim> canberra is SOOOO boooooooooooring but my gf is from here so i gotta stay till she finishes off her law degree
<bragoo08> bumma
<jim> love going to stkilda chapel street lygon and crown
<Tm_T> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<jim> sorry tmt
<bragoo08> got carried away!
<jim> lol
<jim> where were we
<bragoo08> that damn monitor!
<jim> screen size
<jim> i cant change resolution in the settings but its set to the lowest
<jim> 640 x 480
<bragoo08> jim: are you able to click the "configure" button for monitor?
<bragoo08> jim: it's at the tab "hardware"
<jim> yes
<jim> monitor 1 plug and play
<jim> primary 1
<bragoo08> jim: in the list box select "manufacturers"
<jim> no can do
<bragoo08> jim: then find the manufacturer of your monitor and model/type
<jim> there is only primary 1 and secondary 1
<bragoo08> jim: now that is bloody odd!
<DarkriftX> whenever i try apt-get it asks for my cdrom, how do i make it just use the internet instead? i checked my sources.list and there were no file:// entries and i didnt see cdrom in there
<jim> yeh yesterday i didnt have "monitor" and i reinstalled linux and then it decided to aprear
<DarkriftX> nvm, found it
<jerknextdoor> Dark:  check your repositories.  by default it might have cdrom selected
<DarkriftX> it was first line and i didnt see it
<bragoo08> jim: just a tic i'm switching to the Linux machine. I'm on the windows machine at the moment!
<jerknextdoor> Dark:  spent probably 20 minutes the first time that happened to me with fedora.
<jim> ok
<Greenery> how do i archive a folder into zip format?
 * jim shrugs
 * bragoo08 is back again
<jim> wb
<jim> and go Carlton
<bragoo08> jim: in monitor >> configure, there should be 3 choices in the list box, Generic, Manufacturers and Plug 'n' Play
<bragoo08> go tigers
<jim> there is only 2 to select from
<jim> plug and play and unknown
<jerknextdoor> Greenery:  zip -r <folder name> <folder name>
<bragoo08> jim: can you expand "unknown"?
<jim> no
<jim> its just a title
<jim> same as plug and play
<jerknextdoor> greenery:  ubuntu forums has plenty of questions about it.  but also just "man zip" in terminal will help also.
<bragoo08> jim: have you clicked "detect monitor" ?
<Greenery> jerknextdoor: thanks, i got it now
<jerknextdoor> np
<jim> there is no option for this
<jim> and how did you guys get 8th on the ladder
<jim> u cheated
<bragoo08> buggered if i know! lol
<jim> lol
<jerknextdoor> jim:  i got into the room after you asked your initial question.  i think you're having a similar probem that i had to deal with a while back.  if you aren't getting anywhere let me know.
<bragoo08> jim: that sounds like a good offer!
<jim> if you can help please do
<bragoo08> jim: from jerknextdoor
<jim> cheers
<jerknextdoor> well, what was the initial problem.  i missed that when i joined into tonight.
<jerknextdoor> (i cant promise anything it just sounded simliar to something i had a while back)
<jim> firstly i enabled my nvida card and it needed to be rebooted ! once it has been rebooted the screen is oversized ! now most of the options i have been given to do dont apear on my computer for some reason
<jerknextdoor> alright so basically you're screen isn't the right size by default and you aren't give the option to go to the right resolution in the prefs?
<jim> if i disable the nvidia 3d card then i wont be able to use compiz ! thats the main reason y i am wanting to use the nvidia card
<jim> yes
<jerknextdoor> alright....well, have you tried editing your xorg.conf?
<jim> there is a bar which SHOULD move over to the right and change my resolution but it wont move
<jim> no
<jim> what do i type to do this
<jerknextdoor> alright give me one sec to look it up...
<jim> :)
<jerknextdoor> alright it might be a minute, i have to go grab something.  haha.
<jim> lol np
<jim> (n=jim@90.210.183.180). <-- is that me ?
<jerknextdoor> jim:  in terminal type "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<jerknextdoor> without quotes
<jim> sudo: gedit: command not found
<bragoo08> thats what i get aswell
<jerknextdoor> wtf.  alright give me a  minute i have to restart kubuntu in regular kde.
<jim> lol
<jerknextdoor> what version are you running (not that it should change it...but maybe)
<jim> 7.10
<jerknextdoor> alright...i've had a beer so i might have typed that wrong.  let me try it myself again.  haha
<jim> lol
<jim> VB ?
<jerknextdoor> vb?  vbox?
<jim> oh its beer
<bragoo08> jim: "sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<jerknextdoor> oh.....
<jim> Victoria bitter
<jim> lol
<jerknextdoor> ah.
<jim> yeh that worked
<jim> now what do i do
<jerknextdoor> weird.  the gedit worked fine for me.  oh well you need to go down to
<jerknextdoor> Section "screen"
<jerknextdoor> and then in each one of the    SubSection "Display"
<jerknextdoor> you need to type where it says "Modes"  and then it has resolutions.  you need to add your resolution to each of those
<jerknextdoor> so if you're res is "1280x800"  the modes line should read "Modes [tab]  "1280x800" "1024x768" 800x600" "640x480"
<jerknextdoor> in each one of the SubSection "Display" lines
<jerknextdoor> jim:  if you're not following me let me know.  i can be more specific.
<ganastasiou_> hi all
<ganastasiou_> i have a problem with keyboard layout
<ganastasiou_> how i can put another language?
<jerknextdoor> ganastasiou_:  what's the problem?
<ganastasiou_> and how to put a specific shotcut to change?
<ganastasiou_> i have from default alt+ctrl+k
<ganastasiou_> but i cannot change back
<jerknextdoor> oh you should be able to change that in your keyboard pref pane.
<ganastasiou_> i know that but in kde i have to make some changes to put a specific shotcut to change between 2 layout
<ganastasiou_> s
<ganastasiou_> anyone can help me?
<jerknextdoor> brb.  i'm booting into normal kubuntu so this is easier.
<ganastasiou_> ok
<Jimmmy1> sorry i gotta go
<Jimmmy1> tell jerkguy that ill be back another time
<bragoo08> see ya'
<Jimmmy1> cya
<Jimmmy1> thanks for help so far
<jerknextdoor> all:  sorry my computer just decided to explode crap at me (apparently when i went to restart i hadnt restarted since my last update....um yeah)
<jerknextdoor> Jim:  you get anywhere with what i suggested?
<jerknextdoor> ganastasious_:  i'm still working on you.
<jerknextdoor> os x just did something i've never seen so i'm a bit concerned.  haha
<ganastasiou_> ok im w8ing bro
<eagles0513875> jerknextdoor: what did it do
<jerknextdoor_> whoever just asked what happened with me and os x ask me again in #kubuntu-offtopic (i just rebooted so my irc shut down and i didnt see you name)
<thyko> say, where can i get an iso of 8.04 with KDE4? (the remix)
<jerknextdoor_> ganastasiou_:    what language do you want to change it to?
<ds187> thyko: you mean this? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/hardy/beta/
<jerknextdoor_> ganastasiou_:    https://help.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html  that link should help
<thyko> ds187: yah, thanks
<eagles0513875> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<jerknextdoor> ganastasiou_:    any help at all?
<jerknextdoor> jim:  any luck?
<linuxconfig> guys...my network card stoped working in hardy... module is installed it is recognized by system but it just can not ping outide the box... any ideas?
<ganastasiou_> thnx jerk for your help
<jerknextdoor> ganastasiou_:    did it work?
<ganastasiou_> trying to configure it now
<jerknextdoor> good.  i've never had to redo that so if it doesnt work let me know if i'm still around.  it will be usefull in the future i'm sure.
<ganastasiou_> ok
<ganastasiou_> brb
<eagles0513875> linuxconfig: bene having that issue intermittently as well usually i reset my modem and switch and it works then
<ds187> linuxconfig: is there an ip-adress assigned? and the proper routes set? I had a similar problem after installing hardy and had to assign an adress and the proper routes manually
<linuxconfig> eagles0513875: no I'm sure that my modem is fine..I have to add my old card to so can can even make this talk
<linuxconfig> ds187: everything is fine.,..
<linuxconfig> I have had the same problme with other linuxdistros..only feisty worked not problem...
<linuxconfig> its 1Gb nvidia card...
<eagles0513875> linuxconfig: thats ur graphics we r talking bout ur network card
<ds187> hehe
<eagles0513875> but nice card none the less
<jerknextdoor> nvida modem?
<linuxconfig> eagles0513875: Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)
<linuxconfig> and this is the problem...its not fully supported with hardy...as I said feisty worked..
<eagles0513875> linuxconfig: so nforce4 chipset
<linuxconfig> the module for that card is loaded...: forcedeth
<eagles0513875> have u filed a bug cuz i have an nforce for chipset i think with that same card not sure the revision and it works on gutsy
<jerknextdoor> linuxconfig:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/136836    does that help?
<eagles0513875> linuxconfig: do u have the same issue on gutsy
<linuxconfig> eagles0513875: I have a hardy...
<eagles0513875> linuxconfig: clean install or upgrade from the previous version
<linuxconfig> this is a beta version...now I can not even open browser..
<linuxconfig> eagles0513875: clena install..
<linuxconfig> eagles0513875: and its updated ..
<eagles0513875> did u restart ur computer to boot with the latest kernel
<linuxconfig> eagles0513875: gve my one second..I will lookup that link...
<linuxconfig> eagles0513875: It di not work right from the beginning..
<linuxconfig> eagles0513875: however, festy works always..:-)
<linuxconfig> eagles0513875: one sec..
<eagles0513875> linuxconfig: u duel booting with vista by any chance
<linuxconfig> eagles0513875: I do XP but that is not a issue..why?
<linuxconfig> eagles0513875: in vista both cards work...
<eagles0513875> linuxconfig: if it was vista u would have to install kubuntu first then  vista
<linuxconfig> eagles0513875: NO VISTA PELASE :-))
<eagles0513875> linuxconfig: u having an internet issue and a video issue
<eagles0513875> linuxconfig: on this old thing no windows period here
<linuxconfig> eagles0513875: one sec...need to restart X
<eagles0513875> linuxconfig: ok
<ganastasiou> back i made it work
<ganastasiou> jerk
<ganastasiou> jerknextdoor r u here?
<linuxconfig> eagles0513875: dude ?
<linuxconfig> eagles0513875: you are the best...it works.. :-)
<jerknextdoor> yes i am.
<linuxconfig> eagles0513875: happy as never before :-)
<jerknextdoor> ganastasious:  so everything is good now?
<ganastasiou> i made with other way
<ganastasiou> not yours
<ganastasiou> u wanna know?
<ActionParsni1> hey all
<jerknextdoor> yeah id be happy to know for future reference.
<eagles0513875> linuxconfig: what u do
<pato> hi, is it possible to set up synaptic like default package manager?  Thank u :)
<linuxconfig> eagles0513875: dude are you tehre?
<eagles0513875> linuxconfig: im here lol
<ActionParsni1> pato: just use it instead of the others
<linuxconfig> eagles0513875: it works...you have saved my day.. :-))
<eagles0513875> linuxconfig: what did u do
<linuxconfig> eagles0513875: thanks...
<linuxconfig> eagles0513875:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/136836
<eagles0513875> linuxconfig: also make sure u run updates daily things r constantly being fixed
<eagles0513875> linuxconfig: ahhhh ok no prob dude
<linuxconfig> eagles0513875: that is what I'm doing also dist-upgrade
<eagles0513875> linuxconfig: kool good luck if u encounter any bugs report them to launchpad.net
<darx> hi when I try to install 'kjscmd' under kubuntu hardy, quite a few packages are being marked for removal. can someone confirm this please
<linuxconfig> eagles0513875: if I want to submit a bug how do I know to which package it it realted to? it always asks me that at the beginning..?
<linuxconfig> eagles0513875: that is exactly wath to do...
<eagles0513875> linuxconfig: is it a particular program
<linuxconfig> eagles0513875: I do not have a bug to report yet...I'm just asking for the future reference..
<eagles0513875> for instance where it says package search for instance firefox 2.1.4 for ex and it will display a list and choose the particular pkg
<linuxconfig> eagles0513875: I alwasy got stuck there..beacause I did no know to which package the problem is related to..
<eagles0513875> linuxconfig: if u dont know what the pkg is thats ok but make sure to give enough description as to whats causing ur issue so that someone can attempts to recreate the issue
<linuxconfig> eagles0513875: no problem I give it another try...thanks again..
<a_c_m> ok here is the situation, i'm getting anew computer for my new flat, i want to install kubuntu64 ( i have the disk ), but i also want a few choice apps (wireshark and airodump-ng), but that computer will be without net connection for a few weeks... is there any way i can download the .debs (and supporting debs) ? (using kubuntu32 atm)
<jerknextdoor> a_c_m:  you should just be able to download them from the repositories or the developers and then put them on a disk.
<ActionParsni1> a_c_m: indeed but if your system does not have the dependancys the apps wont work. I am unsure how to backup the deps too but im sure someone caninput here :)
<ActionParsni1> can input*
<a_c_m> jerknextdoor: yeah, i was hoping i guess for a way to see what the dependices are and grab them too
<jerknextdoor> oh...yeah.  i cant help you there.  i'm sure it's faily simple but ive never dealt with tit so i'm not sure.
<pato> ActionParsni1: I'm using it. But how can i set up to control update with synaptic? If updates of package is availlable, adept will warn u. I change it for synaptic. I hope, u understand me :D
<ActionParsni1> pato: i dontknow about that, sorry. I always use apt-get
<ActionParsni1> pato: so much easier
<ActionParsni1> pato: I got a script called updatenow which runs: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get clean;
<pato> ActionParsni1: OK, thank u for your interest, but i know about sudo apt-get update, upgrade etc. I talk about icon in system tray. If updates are availlable, adept will start and it will warn u by icon in system tray. If I can not change it, how can i remove this icon from system tray? sorry for my english :D
<ActionParsni1> pato: just disable it but you will have to manualy install and check for updates
<pato> ActionParsni1: How can i disable it? Is it secure for me? I know, lama question :D
<ActionParsni1> pato: right click it and see what you find, not sure tbh
<funcrush> I usually edit text files on kate and save. But when I save them, the input method is selected XIM by default, so I can't type anything before select scim. How can I fix this problem?
<pato> ok, thank u so much, i will look for that. Have a nice day :)
<darx> I'm having dependency troubles trying to instal 'kjscmd' can someone confirm this please? I'm on kubuntu hardy
<darx> 3.5.9
<bolder> hi catweazle ... super
<bolder> hallo erstmal an alle
<bolder> bbl
<a_c_m> Wooo new computer arrived...
<a_c_m> full of vista and crapware
<a_c_m> :S
<a_c_m> i've been using linux to long... i think im coming out in a rash! crapware lots!
<ktc> MSN
<ktc> RLANTO@netclub.mg
<Jucato> ktc: hm?
<ktc> yes
<Jucato> what are you trying to do?
<ktc> i try to connect to a certain person to chat with him
<Jucato> not in here
<ktc> no he is on an other
<ktc> i m sorry but my english is not very good
<Jucato> !be
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> hm.. ok..
<eagles0513875> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<eagles0513875> Jucato: is that what u were looking for
<Jucato> eagles0513875: belgian is not deutsche :)
<llutz> very true
<eagles0513875> lol my bad thought that might have been a typo
<icewaterman> hm, there is a bug in kgpg, sorting with size of the keylength sorts 768 before 4096
<icewaterman> sorting by
<Hub441> hi!
<Hub441> started packaging for kubuntu/debian some days a go and due to this good howto (https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PackagingGuide/Complete) everything works fine so far, but i'm a bit confused about version names
<Hub441> so the original version of $myprog is 1.0.0 so what should i put into the changelog? 1.0.0 1.0.0-0 1.0.0-1 1.0.0-0ubuntu0 etc.
<Jucato> Hub441: that depends on whether it's been touched in Debian first or touched in Ubuntu first... try asking for guidance in #ubuntu-motu
<Hub441> afaik there is no package for $myprog atm
<Hub441> join #ubuntu-motu
<Hub441> whops :)
<eagles0513875> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ganastasiou> hi anyone knows how to add emotics from chat conversation to kopete?
<ganastasiou> none has kopete?
<bbm4n__> i have
<bbm4n__> i think the add emoticon function does not work well in kopete
<ganastasiou> which msn client should i use?
<bbm4n__> i have tried pidgin
<bbm4n__> but its not as feature rich as kopete
<[ifr0g]> how do i make us of a serial port ?
<[ifr0g]> use*
<ganastasiou> have u tried emesene?
<bbm4n__> nop
<ganastasiou> u dont use emoticons?
<bbm4n__> i use the default ones
<ganastasiou> i see
<ganastasiou> noone else has emoticons with kopete?
<bbm4n__> and there is a way to add emoticon packs or something
<Hub441> ganastasiou: did you search kde-look.org?
<bbm4n__> this is like emoticon collections
<ganastasiou> i want to add emoticons that were sent to me
<ganastasiou> now only the defaults
<ganastasiou> not*
<ganastasiou> i heard about a patch
<ganastasiou> but i dont know how to patch it
<bbm4n_> well if you open kopete with sudo or something like this you'll be able to save them
<bbm4n_> but i am not sure how you can use them
<ganastasiou> bbman ellhnas?
<bbm4n_> nai
<ganastasiou> bbm4n
<bbm4n_> hahha
<ganastasiou> to eida apo ton provider sou
<bbm4n_> swstos
<Jucato> English only in here please
<bbm4n_> sorry
<ganastasiou> yeah sorry my fault
<ganastasiou> bbm4n do u listen music from e-radio?
<bbm4n_> i used to
<ganastasiou> with konqueror?
<bbm4n_> ganastasiou with firefox
<ganastasiou> ok isee
<bbm4n_> ganastasiou but in linux most e-radio stations are using media-player streaming
<bbm4n_> ganastasiou and i haven't figured out if they work through linux
<bbm4n_> ganastasiou i mean if there is a firefox plugin or something for it
<ganastasiou> im new in kubuntu
<ganastasiou> in ubuntu there was a plugin
<bbm4n_> ganastasiou maybe you mean the plugin for restricted codecs or something?
<bbm4n_> ganastasiou the one you use for mp3 dvd, blablabla
<ganastasiou> no mozilla plugin
<bbm4n_> oh, i see
<bbm4n_> if it works in ubuntu it should work in kubuntu also
<ganastasiou> i think so now im trying it
<bbm4n_> what was the plugins name?
<ganastasiou> w8
<bbm4n_> okk
<Jimmmy1> Hey all
<Jimmmy1> Does any1 know how to edit that confx thingy and change the screens resolution  ?
<Jucato> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<Jimmmy1> fixres
<Jimmmy1> that one sounds good
<Jimmmy1> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jimmmy1> ahh :S i tried that one and my computer crashed
<bbm4n_> something a little bit irrelevant, is there any program to configure your mouse yet?
<bbm4n_> i mean like 5 button mouse
<ganastasiou> sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<ganastasiou> give this bbm4n and u r ready
<bbm4n_> ganastasiou ok thanx :)
<Jimmmy1> hmm no luck yet
<Jimmmy1> any1 know what i should do to edit the resolution in the confx
<Jucato> kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jimmmy1> ok im in the edit bit now
<Jimmmy1> what do i change, chase my image on the screen is oversized
<Jimmmy1> cause it doesnt work in the monitor setting thing
<Jucato> btw, did you try using the other command earlier? the one that will give you choices of resolutions?
<Jucato> (sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh)
<Jimmmy1> i tried that once and my computer crashed so im not too game in trying it again
<Jucato> won't be any different than you manually editing the file. of course, you should always create backups of the file first
<Jimmmy1> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<ganastasiou> anyone knows how to show to desktop icons for my computer trash and default icons?
<IppatsuMan> ganastasiou: right click on desktop -> link to location (URL) -> Choose a file name (e.g.: "trashcan") and use as url: trash:/ -> click "Ok"
<Jimmmy1> This resolution this is driving me nuttzz
<Jimmmy1> isnt there a easy way of fixing it
<jonathan__> hello!
<jonathan__> i currently try to install code::block for c++-programming.
<jonathan__> but after klicking the .deb- File the Installer says that the "dependencys are not satisfiable"...
<jussio1> jonathan__: what exactly are you trying to install? which package?
<jonathan__> there are 4 debs. the first one says that the second is missing, the second that it needs the third and the third needs an other package (libwxgtk) thats already installed. The fourth deb-File is only a plugin that cant be installed without the main-programm installed (first deb)
<jonathan__> i downloaded the debs manually
<Jimmy1> Heeeeeeeeeey
<Jimmy1> my video card FINALLY works :D
<Jimmy1> All i wanna do now is put compiz on for that spinning box thingy (yeh i know small things amuses small minds)
<Jucato> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Alp`> when will there be a stable version of kde 4?
<IppatsuMan> jonathan__: install debs using dpkg -i packagename.deb (don't worry about errors), then run sudo apt-get -f install or sudo aptitude -f install , check that the output makes sense and confirm to install missing dependencies
<Jimmy1> is 7.10 fiest or gutsy  ?
<jussi01> Alp`: Id imagine at 4.1 in about august. also, kde4 support is in #kubuntu-kde4
<jussi01> Jimmy1: gutsy
<Jimmy1> ahh thanks
<Alp`> jussi01:  august... wow. thanks
<jonathan__> thank you, it seems to work but i found a better ide by searching the web; eclipse
<jonathan__> but thanks anyway!!
<Jucato> Alp`: 4.0 is already a stable release. next release is 4.1 in late July or early August
<Alp`> Jucato: it is stable? many people say it is very unstable
<Alp`> i didnt try it for myself
<Jucato> most people say "unstable" when they mean "incomplete"
<Jimmy1> is this bad
<Jimmy1> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Jimmy1> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jussio1> no, not bad
<greyghost> Alp , I have been using 4.0 for a while ... works good for me.
<Jucato> what command are you runnig Jimmy1?
<Jimmy1> i did that sudo update thingy
<jussio1> Jimmy1: do you have adept open?
<Jimmy1> and that was the last thing that got posted
<Alp`> Jucato: what's incomplete in 4.0?
<Alp`> greyghost: good to hear
 * jussio1 pokes Alp`over to #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<Jucato> Alp`: Plasma basically has things still missing
<Jimmy1> i think i closed it when i was running the sudo thingy
<Jucato> everything else is great
<jussio1> !aptfix | Jimmy1
<ubotu> Jimmy1: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Jucato> oh and KDE PIM
<Jimmy1> should i try it again
<Jimmy1> oh wow it worked
<Jimmy1> :) thanks
<Jimmy1> hey
<Jimmy1> i selected this
<Jimmy1> sudo apt-get install  compiz compizconfig-settings-manager  compiz-kde compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra  emerald librsvg2-common
<Jimmy1> and it replied
<Jimmy1> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Jimmy1>   compiz-kde: Depends: compiz-plugins (= 1:0.6.0+git20071008-0ubuntu1.1) but it is not going to be installed
<Jimmy1>               Depends: libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig but it is not going to be installed
<Jimmy1> E: Broken packages
<IppatsuMan> !paste | Jimmy1
<ubotu> Jimmy1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jimmy1> jim@Linux:~$ sudo apt-get install  compiz compizconfig-settings-manager  compiz-kde compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra  emerald librsvg2-common
<Jimmy1> Reading package lists... Done
<Jimmy1> Building dependency tree
<Jimmy1> Reading state information... Done
<Jimmy1> Package compiz-fusion-plugins-main is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Jimmy1> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Jimmy1> is only available from another source
<Jimmy1> E: Package compiz-fusion-plugins-main has no installation candidate
<Jimmy1> what happend ?
<Jimmy1> ahh woops
<Jimmy1> whats the solution to this
<Jucato> Jimmy1: next time you paste multiple lines like that, I'm afraid I will have to silence you for a while
<Jimmy1> oh ok sorry
<jussi01> !paste | Jimmy1
<ubotu> Jimmy1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jimmy1> patsuman already did it
<Jimmy1> ok this is my problem
<Jimmy1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63509/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63509/
<Jimmy1> what do i do
<ahmed> hi i have some sheets files in fat partition i have to edit them from time to time but when i do this i get message says document read only i want to have full access to them how is that
 * Jimmy1 shrugs
<Jimmy1> mabie ask someone from those help forums
<Jucato> Jimmy1: didn't you go ask in #compiz-fusion ?
<Jimmy1> yeh
<Jimmy1> they still working on it
<Jimmy1> nice ppl they are
<Jucato> :)
<Jimmy1> (:
<Jimmy1> he left
<Jimmy1> mabie he went to that help forum i told him about
 * Jimmy1 is very helpfull
<Jimmy1> can any1 help me with compix
<Jimmy1> compiz
<Jucato> any1 would be in #compiz-fusion Jimmy1
<Jimmy1> whats break mean in the apt
<Jimmy1> Break install in red
<Jimmy1> compiz ppl are nice
<Jucato> in Adept?
<Jimmy1> yeh
<Jucato> it can mean many different things. Use apt-get from Konsole to find out why
<Jucato> (yeah it's annoying that way...)
<Jimmy1> ok ill try
<ahmed> hi i want to sdit some sheet files on fat partition i get document is read only message how to solve this
<llutz> !vfat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<llutz> ahmed: ^^
<ahmed> yes the partitiion is vfat
<ahmed> ican se the file but cannt edit them
<llutz> ahmed: read what ubotu said
<ahmed> i have some document in vfat  partition i try to edit them i get message the document is read only what i ahve to do
<ds187> llutz: he doesn't want to read
<llutz> bad luck
 * Jimmy1 can read
<tdn> How do I connect to a Windows Terminal Server from Kubuntu?
<ahmed> hi again here is what in my fsatb iwant to have full access for all file inn my partitions  and auto mount them when startup if there is something wrong tell me
<ahmed> proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
<ahmed> # Entry for /dev/sda3 :
<ahmed> UUID=b96cf92e-5758-4959-9bf9-4fe05564c0cd / ext3 nouser,defaults,errors=remount-ro,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 1
<ahmed> # Entry for /dev/ !! UNKNOW DEVICE !! :
<ahmed> UUID=9AECC1EFECC1C5AB /media/sda1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<ahmed> # Entry for /dev/sda2 :
<ahmed> UUID=88ed7e6a-c849-42a7-a9e1-4213e295d84f none swap sw 0 0
<ahmed> /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,atime,noauto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<ahmed> /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 auto user,atime,noauto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<Jucato> !flood | ahmed
<ubotu> ahmed: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ahmed> /dev/sda1 /media/Server\040D ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<ahmed> /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 auto nouser,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<ahmed> /dev/sdb5 /media/sdb5 auto nouser,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<ahmed> /dev/sdb6 /media/sdb6 auto nouser,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<ahmed> /dev/sdb7 /media/sdb7 auto nouser,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<ahmed> /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 auto nouser,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<ahmed> sorry i didnt know it will hung
<Jucato> either way, do NOT paste long lines of text here
<ahmed> sorry everybody i didnt know
<Jucato> now you do ;)
<ahmed> ok anyone now could help
<ahmed> i want to edit files in any partition but i cannt look at  fstab file i posted it up
<ahmed> this line in fstab means auto mount and full access for read and write is this rght??
<ahmed>     /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 auto nouser,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<mardi_soir> hello
<mardi_soir> i run compiz but no decoration
<mardi_soir> some one how to solve this ?
<Jucato> mardi_soir: have you tried #compiz-fusion ?
<mardi_soir> not yet
<Jucato> ahmed: if that's your FAT32 drive, I think there are options missing...
<Jucato> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<Jucato> you might want to see that guide
<wesley> Is it possible to plit a external hd in 2 and then all files to part 2 and then connect them ?
<ahmed> i cannt edit some files there i get message says document is read only
<ahmed> jucato i cannt edit some files there i get message says document is read only
<Jucato> ahmed: how are you trying to edit it?
<ahmed> its sheet file i opoen it with open office and tried to add some numbers i got that mesaage
<Jucato> ahmed: hm.. what's your native language by the way?
<Jucato> ahmed: and you don't edit that file with open office
<Jucato> "kdesu kate /etc/fstab"
<ahmed> i write this file in english but im arabic
<ganastasiou_> hi i wannot unmount a disk sth like hal-mtab error
<Jucato> !sa
<ubotu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<ahmed> ok i opened fstab
<ganastasiou_> anyone know how to fix it?
<flibbertygibbit> hey guys, any hints for getting adobe flash working in konqueror in gutsy?
<ahmed> noone in arabic channel
<BluesKaj> howdy
<user1> how can i download websites or a page and further linked pages on it?
<ganastasiou_> why i cannot umount any disk without console?
<ganastasiou_> :S
<ganastasiou_> hal mtab error
<ubuntu> OY VEY KUBUNTU!
<JewishMartian> ok i installed kubuntu
<JewishMartian> now when i reboot
<JewishMartian> it says grub loading
<JewishMartian> then error 2
<JewishMartian> any ideas what happened/
<JewishMartian> i have been working so hard to get linux working becuase i hate winblows
<JewishMartian> anyone here
<BluesKaj> JewishMartian, do you still have windows ?
<user1> --19:48:46--  http://inspircd.org/wiki/modules
<user1>            => `inspircd.org/wiki/modules'
<user1> Resolving inspircd.org... 208.68.94.11
<user1> Connecting to inspircd.org|208.68.94.11|:80... connected.
<user1> HTTP request sent, awaiting response...         .E1
<user1> its stuck there
<jussi01> !paste | user1
<ubotu> user1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<BluesKaj> JewishMartian, this may help, alt+F2, type ' kdesudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst ' , check the line which has 'hiddenmenu' and make sure there's a # in front (it's called commenting out). that should make the bootloader show the boot menu.
<init_alan> hey
<Jimmy1> hi
<Jimmy1> would you like some help ?
<init_alan> hi Jimmy1, what's up
<ganastasiou_> what's the hal-mtab?
 * Jimmy1 looks around to find someone to help 
<Jimmy1> heheh
<Jimmy1> nm
<Jimmy1> loading the gun to shoot myself cause i still cant figure out linux
<init_alan> I need some help with JLex and Cup, somebody knows about it?
<BluesKaj> Jimmy1, give us a hint ...what's the prob
<Jimmy1> hahah nah its all good
<Jimmy1> its 1am
<Jimmy1> but i tell ya what im VERY SLOWLY learning
<BluesKaj> well, you threaten to shoot yopurself , seems kinda serious to me :)
<Jimmy1> yesterday i was sooooofrustrated that i deleted linux and attempted to go back to windows
<Jimmy1> but the keygen wasnt working so i went back to linux
<Jimmy1> haha
<init_alan> I think is good have both systems
<init_alan> but, that depends of everyone
<Jimmy1> yeh i cant run half the things i need with linux
<Jimmy1> it sofar has taken me 1.5 days to get the display working properly with my nvidia card
<init_alan> yeah, making video cards it's a headache
<Jimmy1> so its not the most user friendly program onthe market unfortunetly but im trying to think outside the box thats why im still using it
<init_alan> Jimmy1, which part of the world you are?
<Jimmy1> Australia
<init_alan> wuau, you are so far
<init_alan> I am in Guatemala
<Jimmy1> hahah
<Jimmy1> really  ! i dont even know where that is
<init_alan> It's in central America
<Jimmy1> hahah my guess was gunna be south america
<BluesKaj> you guys don't study geography in OZ ?
<Jimmy1> yeh but i forget things quickly ! im just a bricklayer
<init_alan> haha
<init_alan> Do you know where is Guatemala, BluesKaj?
<Jimmy1> the day will come when linux will be userfriendly
<Jimmy1> Nope
<jussio1> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<BluesKaj> that's no excuse
<Jimmy1> hahah sorry jussio1
<BluesKaj> just southeast of mexico
<init_alan> ok, good
<abenamor> salam
<init_alan> you just see it on internet, right now
<BluesKaj> yeah, jussio1 , there 's so much going on in here today ...we must keep a tight reign
<Jimmy1> lol
<ArTo> hi
<Jimmy1> hey
<Jimmy1> need help arto
<jussio1> !opabuse | BluesKaj
<ubotu> BluesKaj: Leave the ops alone!
<ganastasiou_> anyone know how to remove mtab?
 * Jimmy1 shrugs
<Jimmy1> nope
<stdin> remove mtab? it's dynamic
<ArTo> i installed kde4 and now in kde3 when i run an application with alt+f2 i get kde4 applications instead kde3 ones
<ArTo> do you know how to solve this?
<BluesKaj> well, I do jave a clue cuz I have a map on the wall here  init_alan
<init_alan> haha, ok I believe you
<init_alan> where are you BluesKaj
<stdin> ArTo: the kde4 one will start if there's a kde4 and a kde3 one installed, use the KMenu to start the KDE3 one or use the full path in the run dialog
<BluesKaj> init_alan, Canada
<init_alan> ok, you are more closer to me
<Jimmy1> hello Canada
<Jimmy1> :)
<Jimmy1> i always wanted to go there
<init_alan> that's a great country
<init_alan> now I remember, I got a friend there
<Jimmy1> yeh if i wasnt in oz there would have been a high chance i would have been in Canada
<Jimmy1> i think Canada would be better than america
<rabindra_> how do i shut down kpf? it's continuously running and i don't any way to stop it
<delta-demon> hello from russia (and sorry my english). I'm have just installed kubuntu 7.10 on my laptop with gprs modem. i've configured kppp to access gprs. and... kopete is working, ping any website is ok... but konquror can't show me anything! after site' favicon is loaded, interaction with any site interrupts with error. can you help me? in conferences with my native language no one can't...
<init_alan> Jimmy1 lives under the rocks, due to high temperature, haha
<Jimmy1> hahah
<Jimmy1> im from the coldest part of australia
<Jimmy1> :(
<init_alan> is there a coldest part?
<Jimmy1> hahaha YES
<init_alan> looks like all the country is very hot
<Jimmy1> Canberra, melbourne Tasmania
<Jimmy1> South Australia
<Jimmy1> only perth Queensland Northern teretory is hot
<Jimmy1> Territory
<Jimmy1> how ever you spell it
<init_alan> and the girls there, are hot too?
<Jimmy1> hahah yeh they aint bad
<Jimmy1> same as any other country ! good and bad
<init_alan> yeah
<Jimmy1> YAY my computer is updated
<Jimmy1> now i can continue
<Jimmy1> ah no still going
<init_alan> what time is there? here are the nine a.m.
<Jimmy1> 130am
<Jimmy1> i should be in bed now
<ds187> !feierabend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feierabend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jimmy1> like at 1030
<init_alan> and what are you doing up?
<openSea> hi, all! does anyone know why WEBMIN is not in the reps? is it a license problem?? and is there a good alternative?
<Jimmy1> trying to get compiz working
<tzd> how do i get kmail to open up automatically when i press a "mailto:" link please?
<Jimmy1> i dunno
<jussio1> Jimmy1 and init_alan: please take the offtopic chatter to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Jimmy1> Owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :(
<Jimmy1> but i liek it here
<llutz> openSea: webmin is a security-risk, that's why most distros don't have it in their repos
<Jimmy1> every1 is soo nice warm and inviting
<Jimmy1> there is no one in there and its quiet in there
<openSea> llutz, how so?
<BluesKaj> tzd, make kmail your default email client in system settings/default applications for starters
<tzd> BluesKaj: done that
<BluesKaj> ok , what app are you using to launch the email client ?
<llutz> tzd: firefox? add a "user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.mailto", "kmail");"   to your user.js
<tzd> BluesKaj: im using kontact. llutz: yes im on FF. I'll try that, thanks!
<openSea> llutz: guys at #ubuntu suggested ebox, but i think it's gnome based. is there any k-alternative to webmin?
<llutz> openSea: i don't know, and i don't see any need for a tool like that
<ArTo> stdin: ok, thanx
<openSea> llutz: maybe you're right, but right now i don't have an immediate need for my klamav, and i'd like to have it stop loading at startup. but i don't know how to do it, and thought webmin would give me access to startup applications on/off control.
<llutz> openSea: update-rc.d    maybe helps you
<init_alan> nm
<init_alan> nm
<tzd> llutz: creating and editing the "user.js" solved my issue. Thanks a lot for your help!
<llutz> np
<Jimmy1> no chatting in here init alan
<Jimmy1> ;)
<init_alan> why not
 * Jimmy1 tells init off
<Jimmy1> hehehe
<lup0> shouldn't the release candidate come today?
<openSea> llutz: checked update-rc.d, but don't know what to look for in it for klamav...
<llutz> openSea: i don't know klamav. It's a service started at boottime from /etc/init.d  or it that a userspace-app started when opening kde-session?
<rabindra> hey does anyone know about how to close kpf, it's continuously running in the background.
<Ketrel> I have some wep secured networks, and I can't get knetworkmanager to autoconnect to them. (the info is stored), but it only connects to non-wep secured ones. There any way to get it to auto-connect to the wep ones?
<metalstryker_> hello
<jussio1> hi
<benklop_> where do i go to discuss a possible bug in 8.04?
<llutz> benklop_:  #kubuntu+1
<jussio1> benklop_: #ubuntu+1
<benklop_> thanks
<flipstar> kewl 2.6.25 stable is out!
<metalstryker_> is there a good news reader(like grabbit or newsbin for windows) on kubuntu?
<jussio1> metalstryker_: akregator does rss, is that what you are after?
<llutz> metalstryker_: knode
<metalstryker_> not rss.
<metalstryker_> i am looking to download newsgroups
<jussio1> oh, yeah, there is, but ireally dont remember it
 * a_c_m is installing Kubuntu64 on his new shiny quad core beast !!
<anabain> does anybody know why netboot stuff for amd64 from ubuntu archives does not install a 64bits kernel?
<spiroo> How do I remove a user on xsession?
<anabain> not in gutsy neither in hardy
<spiroo> a_c_m: You does not need a Quad core for that ;)
<a_c_m> need and want ;) 2 totally different thigns
<a_c_m> partitioning and installing now
<anabain> btw, I'm running a quad core
<a_c_m> got a 1tb of storage :)
<a_c_m> was fighting with vista all this morning getting the crapware off and getting it into a useable state
<anabain> a_c_m, I only could install hardy, but not 64bits version, though I fetched the correct stuff... weird!
<JoshOvki> a_c_m: is it possible to get it working to a useable state?;)
<spiroo> No it is not
<spiroo> Vista sucks and Kubuntu rocks, that is how it is ,)
<JoshOvki> XP was always a good OS
<spiroo> No it wasnt
<anabain> does anybody run a true 64bits amd system? if so, which kernel package are you using, please?
<spiroo> Just to make it clear for evryone. Windows and Gates sucks .d
<flipstar> anabain: x86_64 its covered by generic kernel
<JoshOvki> spiroo: if it wasnt that good why was it such a success and still is a sucess
<anabain> flipstar, do you mean that the generic kernel installed runs my system in 64bits mode? how can I check?
<spiroo> JoshOvki: Because people does not have a choice when they buy a PC? .D
<spiroo> It is Windows or nothing .D
<JoshOvki> spiroo: Dell?
<spiroo> Who want Dell.
<a_c_m> humm
<JoshOvki> spiroo: Windows XP has been alot more successfull than Vista, people where more keen to swap over it XP than vista.
<a_c_m> i want to install xfs as my root file system
<Idrogeno> spiroo: off topic.
<Idrogeno> JoshOvki: off topic
<JoshOvki> spiroo: alot of people or they would be out of bussiness?
<a_c_m> the installer warms me about needing to use lilo instead of grub
<JoshOvki> Idrogeno: i am in offtopic too
<a_c_m> which i'm fine with
<a_c_m> but i dont get an
<Idrogeno> then don't talk about it here.
<a_c_m> option to install it
<a_c_m> can anyone help?
<JoshOvki> Idrogeno: well its rather boring talking about it to myself, because i totaly agree with myself
<BluesKaj> anabain, I tried 64bit kubuntu 7.10 , but it wouldn't run some apps unless i used the ia32-libs so I just switched back to 32 bit to save tha hassle .There's no perceptible difference in speed IMO.
<spiroo> I think it is a huge change with 64-bit :)
<spiroo> You just have to use a lof of RAM ;)
<spiroo> Quite a shame I still use an Prescott 3.0GHz HT still :D Core 2 soon ;)
<a_c_m> anyone? lilo install with the installer?
<a_c_m> please?
<colonia> why kubunto 7.04 take soooo many ram resourses
<BluesKaj> !ia32-libs | anabain
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ia32-libs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flipstar> the 32bit kernel can also deal with up to 64gb when it right configured
<spiroo> a_c_m: What is wrong?
<a_c_m> spiroo: i want to create my / with xfs
<a_c_m> the installer warms me grub doesnt like it and that i should use lilo
<a_c_m> but i dont get an option anywhere to install lilo
<a_c_m> so i'm confused
<a_c_m> and stuck
<a_c_m> i do get the option not to install any bootloader...
<flipstar> a_c_m: maybe you have to install lilo outside the installer
<spiroo> I am not sure what xfs is? :P
<Ketrel> Is there any way to get a graphical GRUB?
<flipstar> or just choose a supported filesystem for grub
<llutz> a_c_m: create a small /boot partition with ext3
<spiroo> Ketrel: I guess not. But I think they are wroking on it for grub 2 migration.
<Ketrel> spiroo: ok thanks :)
<a_c_m> llutz: humm i might do that... how big does it need to be?
<flipstar> about 100-200mb
<llutz> a_c_m: mine is 25MB
<a_c_m> llutz: 100 should be fine then :)
<llutz>  du -sh /boot
<llutz> 18M     /boot
<flipstar> but than you only can have 1 kernel installed at the same time
<llutz> i only need 1 kernel
<flipstar> i've currently 4
<llutz> pointless
<flipstar> now i'm going to install the fifth..
<llutz> flipstar: strange hobbies you have :)
<spiroo> How do I remove an user in kubuntu?
<llutz> deluser
<flipstar> it was torvalds that released the 2.6.25!
<ajaya> hey
<spiroo> llutz: Thanks, and while I am still asking. How do I change usergroup for a certain user. I wanna give it root access.
 * flipstar rebooting
<llutz> usermod
<spiroo> How do I use usermod?
<llutz> man usermod
<spiroo> yes, but what syntax to change usergroup, or add to a certain account?
<llutz> spiroo: reading man-pages helps a lot
<llutz> bluestime, time to go
 * flipstar back :)
<adasd> Hi. I want to rip a DVD video to an mpeg format. I have opened K3b and selected the option but I am lost. How do I rip it to the mpeg format and save on my harddrive?
<liquidxd> hi
<adasd> oh wait I just fount the help
<Lopin> Does anyone know a way I can recover the Directory Structure of a damaged hard disk?
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<doktoreas> anyone upgrading to beta, has firebug working?
<Lopin> I moved all of my music to an external drive, and dropped it half way through the transfer back...
<flipstar> !recover | Lopin
<ubotu> Lopin: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<madex> new kubuntu out yet?
<Lopin> I just need a directory structure, that way I can figure out what I need to redownload...
<flipstar> madex: soon
<madex> kk cheers flipstar
<Lopin> And, it's NTFS format...
<flipstar> madex: RC is already out..if you want to test.. http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<Lopin> Those links don't help me...
<a_c_m> cool installed and now updateing
<a_c_m> loads of updates!!
<kde-devel> How do I change ownership of a directory?
<flipstar> kde-devel: with konqueror >right click>properties>permissions
<FFForever> why is google earth so slow in linux?
<flipstar> FFForever: maybe no 3d acceleration installed ?
<FFForever> how do i check?
<flipstar> type <glxinfo |grep -i direct> in a shell
<FFForever> Direct Rendering: Yes
<Ketrel> Hmmm
<Ketrel> My monitor turns off after a set ammount of time even though I have it unchecked
<flipstar> FFForever: how did you installed google earth ?
<FFForever> sudo ./google-earth....bin :)
<flipstar> better use the ubuntu installer ..
<kde-devel> flipstar: Yes, but I cannot change if I am not a owner of the directory :D I need it to be manually done in temrinal ;)
<FFForever> i downloaded it from google?
<flipstar> maybe its make a differents
<flipstar> FFForever: install googleearth-package or so
<flipstar> the run make-googleearth-package
<flipstar> kde-devel: just run the browser as root <kdesu konqueror>
<flipstar> kde-devel: if you need it in a shell see <man chown> or so
<kde-devel> flipstar: Sorry I am using Kde4 :D
<flipstar> kde-devel: visit #kubuntu-kde4 then :)
<kde-devel> Will do ;)
<Nyad> Hello. I want to rip my DVD movie into an mpeg format. I checked the docs and they appeared to have information on it but they only told me how to burn to a DVD. I want to write it onto my harddrive. please can you help me
<DarkriftX> question, every time i plug in my pda (usb) my wifi disconnects and it tries to connect to eth2 (the pda) and i lose internet. How can i make this stop happening
 * combo bedzie później ;P
<Moo_> Can someone help me to get kubuntu(gutsy) to find Topfield?
<flipstar> Nyad: maybe use acidrip or so
<flipstar> DarkriftX: sounds like a bug..
<DarkriftX> id say so lol
<Nyad> is it not possible with k3b? flipstar?
<DarkriftX> is there a way to make it so my wifi is always enabled?
<DarkriftX> that sucks when i cant plug something in without losing internet (lots of stuff running that needs internet)
<flipstar> Nyad: maybe it is..i just don't know how
<Nyad> ok tnx
<W8TAH> did they take IRC out of kopete 0.5.0?????
<erdem_> hi
<sh4rm4> is there an application firewall for kubuntu ?
<rabindra> any download accelerator or manager with resume supported for kubuntu?
<erdem_> any there install rpm for kubuntu_?
<sh4rm4> erdem_: there is a converter for rpm -> deb available
<sh4rm4> dunno its name though
<Odd-rationale> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<erdem_> hmmm okey
<Odd-rationale> erdem_: what did you want to install?
<erdem_> I want to install Flash player
<rabindra> does anyone know about any download manager?
<Odd-rationale> erdem_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Odd-rationale> rabindra: I use kget
<erdem_> okey
<erdem_> thnx
<rabindra> Odd-rationale: does it support resume?
<Odd-rationale> rabindra: It should. but doesn't always. in my experience...
<rabindra> Odd-rationale: anything better than that?
<Odd-rationale> rabindra: not that I know of. kget is probably the best. the problem could be user error, not kget itself :P
<Nyad> is there any disadvantage to installing something with the konsole as opposed to installing with the GUI?
<rickest> Nyad: not at all
<rickest> Nyad: most GUIs simply call the console version to do what they do anyway, practically identical
<Nyad> ah, kwl. but if I install things with the GUI then I can see what I have installed so its easier to remove packages
<flipstar> apt-get of corse also shows whats going to install
<flipstar> and its easier to copy there
<love> руские есть? О.о
<jcfp> !ru | love
<ubotu> love: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Ax-Ax> how can i edit what's being started by kinit?
<love> ubotu, на кой мне помощ =)
<Trel> Does anyone here have any issues with the power manager?
<love> тут чё.. хелп деск? О.о
<love> This channel for help?
<Ax-Ax> love: if you can ask in english, yes :)
<love> No, I can't sak in english =)
<love> ask**
<love> good night :-)
<Werenerd> Is there anyone on here using Kmail that can tell me how to have it download all emails from the server and not just the new ones?
<jcfp> Ax-Ax: with 'started by kinit' you just mean the system services?
<phoenix3051> can anyone suggest why with kernel "2.6.22-14" kubuntu runs fine but when they are upgraded to "2.6.22-15" or "2.6.22-16" it doesn't boot pass the intial "blue bar" kubuntu screen?
<Ax-Ax> jcfp: yes
<phoenix3051> opps should have said runing the latest version of 8.04
<Ax-Ax> jcfp: like kgameportd and such
<jcfp> Ax-Ax: if those are kernel threads than it's a matter of whether certain hardware is present and the associated kernel modules are loaded
<jcfp> some of that may be configurable via boot parameters, or disabling certain modules
<Ax-Ax> jcfp: but i don't want it to run, i don't even use kde
<jcfp> Ax-Ax: kernel threads are part of the core of the operating system - not a graphical interface like kde
<jcfp> "k" doesn't always refer to kde ;)
<Ax-Ax> why not? :P
<sobczyk> hi, will the final version of hardy have pulseaudio, because I have problems with multiplexing the sound (old config files) ?
<Ax-Ax> what does pulseaudio do btw
<sobczyk> it's a sound server
<sobczyk> in userspace
<Ax-Ax> like esd and jack?
<sobczyk> yes, like jack
<flipstar> sobczyk: yes, it already has pulse
<sobczyk> though the pulse package isn't used
<sobczyk> I have to install it manually?
<Ax-Ax> what does pulse do specifically?
<sobczyk> http://pulseaudio.org/
<sobczyk> quite handy, I've been using it in gutsy. The only ploblem was skype and some games (like enemy territory)
<harmental> guys is there any howto for using external projectors?
<FrauHansen> O.o just got my first "complete freeze" :( hope this won't happen again since it seems to be a well known problem
<FrauHansen> harmental: maybe this one helps: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors
<sobczyk> besides I have problem with shutting down (reseting)  KDE the screen turns black, and I can't switch to the terminal, the only solution is sysrq+E
<Trel> When I try to use guidance-power-manager, it pretty much locks up, is there any known cause fix or alternative?
<Trel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=558978 <---- same exact problem, but that thread got no answers
<Centaur5> Which directory would I purge to delete all the settings in Kontact?  I already tried .kde/share/apps/kmail
<fat-head> if i have a 64bit version of kubuntu can i still install 32bit drivers ?
<fat-head> if i also have 32bit libs ?
<fat-head> anyone ?
<JKIceman> hi there, I have a little problem here. I have a card reader and usb hub from revoltec and everytime i put a mc in there it says permission denied but in the build in reader of my laptop it works, any solutions?
<stdin> drivers? no
<vit> hola
<vit> alguien esta hai
<vit> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<fat-head> si
<|Dreams|> does imgburn work in virtual box with setting the laybreak manually
<fat-head> que quieres ?
<jussi01> !es |vit
<ubotu> vit: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<fat-head> yo hablo espanol :P
<vit> hola primera ves q uso esto
<BluesKaj> |Dreams|, whynot just tru k3b in kubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> try
<jussi01> vit: only english in here please
<|Dreams|> because i need to set the layerbreak manually is that possible with a dl dvd?
<fat-head> if i have 64bit kubuntu with 32bit libs installed can i install 32bit drivers for hardware ?
<stdin> fat-head: you can't use 32bit drivers on a 64bit kernel, no
<fat-head> kk
<fat-head> thnx for clearing that up
<fat-head> stdin: are 64bit kubuntu preinstalled drivers as efficient and bug free as the same preinstalled drivers but in 32bit ?
<stdin> depends on the driver, but for most yes
<fat-head> stdin thnx
<phoenix3051> Has anyone had any problems with 8.04 not booting with kernels 2.6.24-15 or -16 ?
<fat-head> i have been told many times that 64bit versions of oses are not as stable as 32bit versions is this true ? and do 32bit libs allow use of 32bit apps 100% ?
<stdin> fat-head: 64bit apps are newer, so may have more bugs but you can run 32bit apps with the 32bit libs yes
<rickest> fat-head: I don't stability is as much a problem as availability; i.e., no flash player for 64 = no youtube.  you can set up a 32-bit chroot, I think that's what most people do
<SlimeyPete> fat-head: 64-bit kubuntu is generally stable
<SlimeyPete> but yes, there are more bugs, particularly in the drivers
<ScorpKing> hi stdin. long time no see :)
<stdin> ScorpKing: I've been lurking ;)
<ScorpKing> stdin: hehe. been working. :)
<ScorpKing> how do i disable passwords for samba?
<stdin> well, I lurk while I work
<ScorpKing> hehe
 * ScorpKing summons genii..
<stdin> security = user -> security = share
<stdin> in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ScorpKing> ah ok. thanks :)
<ScorpKing> i have it on user now. will change it
<ubuntu> hellow
<ScorpKing> welcome ubuntu :)
<svend-ev> hi there
<ScorpKing> is there a way to move the configuration from vmware-server to vmware-player so networking works the same in player as it does in server?
<svend-ev> bye
<stdin> not sure, it'll have all the config files in /etc/vmware-(something) depending on the install, copy+paste+hope
<ScorpKing> it's in /etc/vmware/ but not all files are the same. guess i'll have to go through them all
<stdin> ScorpKing: it'll be the vmnet?/ dirs
<Nyad> Hi how do I remap my keyboard layout so I can change it?
<TeslaTony> I disabled my wifi card and can't remember how to re-enable it
<ScorpKing> stdin: yes. 1 & 8
<ScorpKing> TeslaTony: where did you disble it?
<TeslaTony> ScorpKing: I think I did it through Knetwork Manager
<ScorpKing> TeslaTony: i don't have it running but if you right click on knetworkmanager there should be an option "enable wireless"
<mactaylor> how big should / be?
<heath> I increased my compiz desktop to 2 and can't figure out how to get back to my 1st desktop... can anyone help me?
<ScorpKing> mactaylor: smaller than 7GB gives problems. 15GB is a good size depending on how big your disk is
<mactaylor> how does under 7GB give problems? fragmentation?
<ScorpKing> heath: <ctrl>+<f1> maybe?
<ScorpKing> mactaylor: it gets too small if you install a lot of stuff
<TeslaTony> Skorpking: Oh, no, wireless IS enabled. I disabled my PCI-E card because Madwifi has some issues with it, and I switched back to using my USB adapter, but now I want access to that card again
<heath> ScorpKing: That puts me on 1 of the 2nd desktop
<heath> I need to get back to 1 and the 1st desktop
<ScorpKing> heath: ah ok. i see. no idea then
<heath> how can I quit compiz and get back to normal
<ScorpKing> heath: press <alt>+<f2> and run kwin --replace
<ScorpKing> TeslaTony: it might be disabled in /etc/network/interfaces
<heath> lol... it still keeps my on the second desktop
<ler_hydra> hello all, anyone have an idea why adobe's acrobat reader is always the default program to open pdf's, even if I change the settings in konqueror (and set KPDF as default), pdfs will still open with acrobat, and the setting in konqueror's options is lost
<TeslaTony> ScorpKing: I think you're right. Thanks
<ScorpKing> heath: hehe. in kcontrol maybe?
<ScorpKing> ler_hydra: it will still be in kcontrol
<heath> how can I add a panel...
<heath> that way I can click back to the first 4
<ScorpKing> heath: right click on the panel. the options are there
<lipe> eae
<heath> ... the panel is on the first desktop... this is great
<ler_hydra> I've changed the setting, it doesn't stick, adobe's acrobat always is at the top of the list when I open the settings panel
<ScorpKing> heath: you have two monitors?
<heath> I have tons of things open on the first desktop and can't get back there
<heath> no just one
<ScorpKing> heath: i'm a little confused. is all of this on tty7?
<harmental> FrauHansen: thanks!!
<heath> yeah... I was runing compiz with 4 workspace and 1 desktop... I changed it to 2 desktop and that gave me 8 workspaces
<heath> I click on the 5th workspace and that took me to desktop 2 where nothing is
<heath> I know it sounds crazy...
<ScorpKing> and now you're back at 4 desktops after you ran kwin --replace?
<ScorpKing> heath: indeed.. ;)
<heath> I ran kwin and it did not bring my panel back
<heath> 1 empty desktop
<heath> lol
<ScorpKing> i see an option in kcontrol for multiple desktops under desktop
<ScorpKing> <ctrl>+<f1/2/3/4> will switch between the desktops if i understand your problem correctly
<heath> Think of desktop 1 as 1234 and desktop 2 as 5678
<Nyad> Hi how do I remap my keyboard layout so I can change it?
<heath> I am on 5 and can't get back to 4
<ScorpKing> heath: ah. i wonder how you managed that.. ;)
<heath> Only me....
<level1> hi is the hardy rc going to be released today?
<ScorpKing> heath: <ctrl>+<alt>+<f7/89> ?
<ScorpKing> 8/9*
<metalstryker_> does anyone know how to get a Logitech Quick Cam Pro 9000 to work with Kubuntu
<ScorpKing> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ScorpKing> maybe there's something there ^
<metalstryker_> thanks, ill check it out
<metalstryker_> i found my webcam in the list.. it is compatible.. but i have no idea how to get it to run or intall drivers for it, thats what i need help with
<Nyad> does anyone know how I can switch to a different keyboard layout?
<jussi01> !keyboard
<ubotu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<dwidmann> /var/lib/apt/lists + /var/cache/apt/archives + nfs could be interesting
<heath> I am going to have to kill it..... peace out
<dwidmann> good luck with the murdering heath
<ScorpKing> hehe dwidmann :)
<dwidmann> hehe, how's it going ScorpKing
<ScorpKing> dwidmann: great thanks :)
<eagles0513875> !nautilus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dwidmann> So I can make it so I only have to update apt and download the packages once to upgrade multiple computers :) Nice.
<Nicker_> does doctor phil have an irc channel?
<dwidmann> Nicker_: probably not on freenode.
<Nicker_> =(
<wesley> should today not the rc get released
<ere4si> !hardy | wesley
<ubotu> wesley: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<dwidmann> wesley: I don't quite get what you're saying, perhaps if you rearrange the words :s
<wesley> i mean the realese candidate it should be released today ???
<dwidmann> It might get released today, whether it should or not could be an entirely different question
<wesley> ow yeah because there nothing on the ftp servers
<ScorpKing> dwidmann: also look at apt-move and apt-cache ;)
<dwidmann> ScorpKing: apt-move?
<ScorpKing> dwidmann: that's what i use. i have about 7 computers to keep up to date
<dwidmann> ScorpKing: one sec, gonna check it out
<ScorpKing> dwidmann: i'm looking for a link. one sec
<dwidmann> I've got four computers to keep up to date, but two are i386 and the other two are x86_64
<ScorpKing> dwidmann: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptMoveHowto
<dwidmann> ScorpKing: so that method uses a CD to do it?
<dwidmann> ScorpKing: faster for me to use NFS probably ...
<ScorpKing> dwidmann: yeah but scip that part
<ScorpKing> skip*
<Redhammer_the_Ol> short questoin, I am a gnome user with kde4 on top
<Redhammer_the_Ol> now my kde icons are never all there (not just gnome prgs but for loads of kde stuff) so how do I fix that
<ScorpKing> dwidmann: pm me you email address and i'll email you my scripts and instructions
<eagles0513875> any idea bout this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63564/
<eagles0513875> trying to install for testing and bug fixing issues but its not letting me
<Ketrel> Ok, I was having problems with the power manager that came with Kubuntu, the python one (it would work on the tray, but if I opened it to configure, it would lock up), so I installed kpowermanager.
<Ketrel> I have two questions, is there any way to get the python one to work right (I liked it better) and kpowermanager does not seem to affect the brightness even when it should, is there any way to fix that?
 * combo bedzie później ;P
<Ketrel> (Sorry, I mean kpowersave)
<eagles0513875> !pl | combo
<ubotu> combo: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<remi> bonjour
<jcfp> eagles0513875: what version of kubuntu do you use?
<eagles0513875> jcfp: hardy beta im helping test and bug fix
<eagles0513875> 64 bit btw
<flavio> salve a tutti
<flavio> dovrei chiedervi una informazione
<jcfp> eagles0513875: you might find more help for that error you in #ubuntu+1 then
<jcfp> !it | flavio
<ubotu> flavio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<flavio> ok
<flavio> grazie
<eagles0513875> jcfp: thanks
<Ulyssus> hey guys, im running kubuntu 7.10 and i have problems using flashplayer in konqueror. it is installed via the package from adobe.com and it's working in firefox but not in konqueror =/ although i can find it in about:plugins
<johnsen> have you tried to look up some guides on how to get it working in konq?
<Ulyssus> sure =)
<johnsen> might try http://linuxlab.dk/tipsntricks/flash-konqueror
<Nyad> Im in the screen to edit my keyboard layout. but how do I create a custom one?
<ScorpKing> Ulyssus: copy the plugin from the firefox plugin directory to the plugin directory of konqueror or set konqueror to scan the firefox plugin directory for new plugins. it should work either way
 * combo powrócił ;P
<eagles0513875> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<eagles0513875> combo: ?
<combo> eagles0513875: ? :D
<combo> eagles0513875: hi ;P
<eagles0513875> english or not lol
<combo> oh sorry ;P
<combo> i'm sitting on many canals also non-english
<combo> sorka
<combo> will change that ;P
<eagles0513875> combo: what language u nativley speak
<combo> eagles0513875: polish ;P
<combo> eagles0513875: i've just forgotten to change that communicats ;P
<eagles0513875> !pl | combo
<ubotu> combo: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<eagles0513875> combo: if u prefer to speak in polish that channel is for ya bud
<combo> eagles0513875: o yes, i know. i also use polish canal but this one is bettter i think ;P
<combo> eagles0513875: i prefer ENG ;P
<Nyad> Im in the screen to edit my keyboard layout. but how do I create a custom one?
<eagles0513875> combo: oh well my humble apologies
<metalstryker_> in Kubuntu where do you go to change mouse options... im new sorry for the stupid question, lol
<Ulyssus> ScorpKing: I dont know why but in "configure konqueror" I dont find the point "plugins" oO.
<combo> eagles0513875: thanks for info, anyway ;)
<eagles0513875> combo: no problem
<Nyad> for text we have pastebins. what do we use for sharing files temporarily
<_ZeuZ_> I need to log into a kosumi router ( i have the user and password) but from a command line browser, any way yo do it? tried lynx, wont work...
<beener> anyone know how to get the xbox live vision camera workin
<beener> ive tried alot
<beener> nuthing is working cept makeing it slow
<eagles0513875> where is teh gpg key stored cuz i would like to back it up and email it to myself
<SlimeyPete> eagles0513875: in your gpg keyring, usually
<eagles0513875> SlimeyPete: so the secring
<beener> and after folowing the insall instructions i now get a bookmark error
<SlimeyPete> eagles0513875: I can't remember the export commands but there's a howto at http://dewinter.com/gnupg_howto/english/GPGMiniHowto.html
<eagles0513875> SlimeyPete: just wanna know what file so i can email it to myself as an email attachment
<SlimeyPete> eagles0513875: see http://irtfweb.ifa.hawaii.edu/~lockhart/gpg/gpg-cs.html
<SlimeyPete> "to export a public key" and/or "to export a private key"
<Nyad> for text we have pastebins. what do we use for sharing files temporarily
<Odd-rationale> Nyad: there's an image bin
<Nyad> I want to paste a tarball
<eagles0513875> Nyad: cant
<eagles0513875> at least not that i know of
<Nyad> :(
<Odd-rationale> Nyad: if you have a forum account you can add it as an attchment to a post and give us the link...
<Nyad> ok thanks, nice idea
<Odd-rationale> http://ubuntuforums.org that is
<drif> what's going on? second time (atleast when I move/delete 5-10Gigs stuff and gain just few gigs if any..
<Nyad> I found rapidshare.com
<Gerrit> Hi, I'm trying to install python-matplotlib, but there is an "error processing python-tz", "subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1", and then various errors with packets depending on this one (http://pastebin.ca/988752); how do I solve or workaround this problem?
<Ahmuck> hi.  does kubutu have auto-detect hardware?
<joeyadams> Depends on what kind of hardware you're referring to.  Generally speaking, yes
<joeyadams> It autodetects USB, video cards, sound cards, etc.
<ronan_> bonsoir
<joeyadams> Although for some reason, the KDE setup wizard makes you manually select a printer (though I've seen it autodetect a printer before).
<ronan_> il y a des francais ici svp ?
<joeyadams> Gerrit> Try apt-get remove python-tz, then apt-get install python-tz to see if that corrects the problem
<jcfp> !fr | ronan_
<ubotu> ronan_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<joeyadams> It might be a good idea to remove (or back up) the /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/pytz folder
<Ketrel> Two questions, when I locked my session, the screensaver would come on, that stopped, how can I get it back? Also, I think alt+tab is behaving differently, is there anything that could've changed that?
<joeyadams> Ketrel> Compiz screws that up
<Gerrit> joeyadams: it doesn't... but it does give some hint, apparently there is some file already and it doesn't like that
<joeyadams> Maybe moving that folder out to somewhere where the installer won't find it will help.
<joeyadams> Ketrel> Look in your ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc
<Gerrit> with this information I solved my problem.
<Gerrit> thanks
<joeyadams> Ketrel> there might be an AltTabStyle=CDE or so
<joeyadams> Get rid of that or comment it out with a #
<joeyadams> then restart kwin by issuing kwin --replace
<Ketrel> kk, checking now
<Ketrel> joeyadams, thanks, that line was there
<Ketrel> is that what compiz screws with?
<joeyadams> As for the screensaver, I'm not sure about that.  Maybe reenabling your screensaver by right clicking on the desktop and following dialogs will turn it back on.
<joeyadams> Yes
<joeyadams> Every time you start compiz, it will do that again.
<Ketrel> (screensaver was fixed by restarting X)
<joeyadams> okay :)
<Ketrel> as far as the thing compiz messes with, is there a way to have it not do that?
<joeyadams> I tried locking my ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc one time, but compiz complains and can't be configured correctly if you do.
<joeyadams> I just simply run the fix every time.
<joeyadams> I guess you could make a quickie script that seds it out
<joeyadams> or greps
<Ketrel> ok, I'll mess with that in a while :)
<joeyadams> e.g.:  grep -v 'Alt.*CDE' ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc > ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc_temp ; cp ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc_temp ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc ; kwin --replace
<joeyadams> I read up on regular expressions a few days ago, and I'm glad I did :)
<joeyadams> You could also simply cp a backup kwinrc to the folder, but that will destroy any new settings you make after making the backup.
<vasilisa> How come ever siince i installed glx, my wmv movies have a green bar along the top and are lower quality in both kaffeine and VLC???
<joeyadams> vasilisa> You mean a compositing window manager like Compiz?  glx is the OpenGL implementation stack on the X windows system (or something like that :) ).
<vasilisa> joeyadams: Well I had to install glx in order to make compiz work....
<joeyadams> vasilisa> Does using a non-compositing window manager like kwin or metacity cause the video problem?
<adz21c> joeyadams: but its likely compiz is the one causing problems not glx, since i doubt glz is involved in video rendering
<adz21c> wrong person
<vasilisa> Hmm....
<vasilisa> can i log in somehow in metacity and see? ever since i installed glx it loads that forcifully when i log in
<joeyadams> metacity --replace (or, in KDE, kwin --replace)
<joeyadams> metacity is the GNOME display manager.
<joeyadams> I mean window manager
<vasilisa> ooh neat command.
<vasilisa> Didnt fix the vids
<vasilisa> okay that failed...
<vasilisa> after it failed to fix the videos, i also crashed
<vasilisa> what was i using before i apt-get installed xgl...
<bolder> nabend
<joeyadams> vasilisa> You can apt-get remove xgl.  The packages won't have to be redownloaded if you want to use them because they are kept in /var/cache/apt/archives
<joeyadams> After doing that, you may want to kill your X server.  A good way to do this is to properly log out of KDE/GNOME, then Ctrl+Alt+F1, log in, get root, and killall Xorg
<joeyadams> Then, the X server will start up right away
<joeyadams> You could just killall Xorg from your window manager, but it's not friendly to the window manager.
<vasilisa> oi. ok
<vasilisa> thanks im going to try
<vasilisa> YAY it worked
<vasilisa> thanks a bunch
<vasilisa> im not fond of xgl, it made fonts small , etc. i need to find some other way to use compiz
<nosrednaekim> aiglx...
<Nyad> what file must I edit to disable my capslock key?
<nosrednaekim> vasilisa: ati card on gutsy?
<vasilisa> nosrednaekim:  Yes, ati on gutsy
<vasilisa> aiglx?
<nosrednaekim> vasilisa: I'd say wait 8 days and just install hardy
<nosrednaekim> which should have aiglx with ati
<vasilisa> nosrednaekim: k xD
<vasilisa> sweet
<nosrednaekim> or you can install it now... its fairly stable
<Nyad> what file must I edit to disable my capslock key?
<eduardo> .
<Nyad> quiet isn't it
<PeterFA> After using synaptic to install fonts, do I need to restart anything for the new fonts to be usable?
<Nyad> the apps themselves must be restarted to take effect
<Nyad> but a full system reboot couldn't hurt :)
<Nyad> but its not necessary
<Jucato> at most only X is needed to be restarted
<bolder> can i get kubuntu as live-CD ?
<PeterFA> I've got a billion fonts now :)
<nosrednaekim> bolder: certainly
<Dr_willis> The kubuntu 'desktop' cd is a live cd.
<bolder> ok thx
<matt_> just burning the newest 8.04 kubuntu "3.5" edition...just wondering...when it is officially released, that being 8.04, i'll be able to just "update" the the "official" version, right?
<Dr_willis> matt_,  of course. thats a primary feature of the apt-get system
<matt_> Dr_willis: thank you.
<matt_> Dr_willis: now enough of this terminal talking and cli image downloading and burning. gotta love links and cdrecord though, they are lifesavers
<matt_> Dr_willis: thanks, and later.
<feierfox> please recomment a pic-viewer
<Nyad> gwenview
<Nyad> feierfox: gwenview
<feierfox> ok, thanks
<feierfox> one other in an other channel recommented it too
<matt__> Dr_willis: so umm..after trying to boot from the cd...i get the "kubuntu" status bar (blue bar back and forth), and then i get me a "built in shell=ash type help for a list of commands". what is wrong
<feierfox> what is the less RAM i could have to use a Desktop in Linux?
<Odd-rationale> 6a mb
<Odd-rationale> 64
<SlimeyPete> you can get by with 64-128MB but you should have 256
<matt__> Dr_willis: hey...after i asked you about the shell=ash...did you reply, i had to leave...
<NickPresta> feierfox, you probably want a minimum of 256.
<Daisuke_Laptop> i was able to have a pretty snappy xubuntu desktop on a celeron 600 with 192mb ram
<Daisuke_Laptop> but i would definitely recommend at least 256
<matt__> so is there a channel for 8.04?
<Odd-rationale> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<feierfox> could you recommend a distro with really weak hardware-need?
<Odd-rationale> feierfox: puppy linux or dsl
<Daisuke_Laptop> how weak are you talking?
<feierfox> DSL?
<Daisuke_Laptop> yeah, i would say DSL, i've never used puppy linux
<Daisuke_Laptop> damn small linux
<NickPresta> feierfox, DSL. Anything using Fluxbox/XFCE/some other minimal WM.
<Nyad> I changed my xmodmap file. How do I get it to take effect?
<feierfox> DSL or Puppy?
<Odd-rationale> feierfox: I like puppy better than dsl.
<Daisuke_Laptop> feierfox: perhaps it would be easier to ask...  how much ram do you have?
<feierfox> thanks / danke !
<Odd-rationale> but dsl is a bit smaller. ~50mb. puppy is ~70mb
<Nyad> Odd-rationale:   I changed my xmodmap file. How do I get it to take effect?
<feierfox> thanks anyway, i will check out puppy!
<SlimeyPete> feierfox: also check out Vector
<Odd-rationale> Nyad: dunno...
<matt__> when trying to kubuntu 8.04 live cd...it takes me straight to a terminal after selecting (try kubuntu) and it says something to the effect of "built in shell=ash type help for a list of commands". any ideas?
<Odd-rationale> matt__: did you check the md5sums?
<matt__> Odd-rationale: no i didn't...i'm operating soley from a cli, i don't know how to.
<Odd-rationale> matt__: check the md5sum of the iso before burning to cd.
<matt__> Odd-rationale: right now i'm using links to download the kde4 beta live cd, i'll try it...i'll check the md5 sum if you'll show me how
<Odd-rationale> matt__: can I see the link?
<matt__> Odd-rationale: *thinks how to copy and paste in terminal without a mouse...
<NickPresta> matt__, in a terminal: cat hardy_md5_sum.txt && md5sum hardy_cd.iso
<matt__> NickPresta: ok....so where do i get the actuall md5 sum?
<Odd-rationale> matt__: I must of gotten lost somewhere... are you on the livecd right now?
<matt__> NickPresta: wait..md5sums...
<matt__> Odd-rationale: no, i'm on my installed system that is so screwed up.
<NickPresta> matt__, yep :)
<Odd-rationale> matt__: so on your installed system you only have terminal?
<matt__> Odd-rationale: not true, but it's all that works...right now.
<bolder> gn8
<Odd-rationale> matt__: so the iso file is on the installed system?
<matt__> Odd-rationale: umm....yes
<Odd-rationale> matt__: try "md5sum /pathtoiso"
#kubuntu 2008-04-18
<Odd-rationale> can you give me the name of the iso? kubuntu-kde4-beta?
<matt__> Odd-rationale: i've got the md5 hashsum thing brought up listing all the sums...
<anais> alguien sabe como puedo hacer para configurar el video de mi portatil?
<NickPresta> !es | anais
<ubotu> anais: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<matt__> Odd-rationale: alright, they match up.
<Odd-rationale> matt__: which iso is this again?
<matt__> Odd-rationale: 8.04 latest beta kde 3.5 i386
 * Dr_willis walks in.  Had to go get the grandbaby. :)
<Odd-rationale> matt__: did you burn the cd slooooowly?
<matt__> Odd-rationale: no, i didn't now how to make cdrecord do that...
<matt__> Dr_willis: ok...so booting to cd gives me ash=built in shell crap
<matt__> Dr_willis: any ideas why this would happen?
<matt__> Odd-rationale: Dr_willis you all still here?
<Odd-rationale> matt__: is it busybox?
<matt__> Odd-rationale: yes, that is what comes up
<Dr_willis> sounds like a failier to burn properly, so its defaulting to the busybox shell.
 * Odd-rationale agrees with Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> I always use the alternative installer cd's  - they seem less critical of this stuff
 * Odd-rationale agrees with Dr_willis again...
<Dr_willis> I was thinking there was an 'install' option in the grub menu items on the cd's also that goes straight to the installer.
<matt__> Dr_willis: i tried that one, same effect
<matt__> Dr_willis: so if i could know how to burn a cd at 4x using cdrecord in terminal...i'll try again...
<Dr_willis> Time to try a different cd/iso Im thinking.  -  it may be the image is bad.
<Odd-rationale> matt__: "man cdrecord" ?
<Enul132> can someone please tell me how to move my recycle bin from the panel to my desktop?
<matt__> Dr_willis: it's not, i checked the md5 sum
<matt__> unless it is bad altogether...
<Dr_willis> Enul132,  ive gotten where i MUCH MUCH perfer it on the panel. :)
<Enul132> ok.. but how do i get it from the panel to the desktop
<Dr_willis> Enul132,  you just add a trashcan thing to the desktop. you dont have to 'move it from the panel' to the desktop
<Dr_willis> you can have both
<Dr_willis> some how.. :) in the kde settings somewhere thers a checkbox i recall
<Dr_willis> with kde4 - the whole cluttered icons on the desktop is slowly being moved away from
<Enul132> i know this is the kubuntu channel but since i cant seem to get anyones attention in the ubuntu channel i thought i would ask here
<matt__> Dr_willis: Dr_willis so betweek kde4 and 3.5...which shall i download?
<matt__> Dr_willis: has 4 improved a lot recently?
<Dr_willis> matt__,  either one it dont matter.
<matt__> Dr_willis: is 4 "usable" ??
<Dr_willis> I installed the kde4 cd. then installed kde 3.5
<SlimeyPete> kde4 is still a bit immature
<Dr_willis> its useable. but missing a lot of features
 * SlimeyPete is waiting a while
<matt__> SlimeyPete: what i was thinking..
<matt__> Dr_willis: but do you use it normall
<matt__> Dr_willis: *normally?
<user1> how to upgrade from command line if i have the downloaded the iso file? (not burned)
<Odd-rationale> user1: mount the iso
<matt__> user1: burn it and boot
<Odd-rationale> user1: and follow the directions normally.
<matt__> user1: sudo umount -o loop /path to iso/ /cdrom/
<Odd-rationale>  /media/cdrom
<user1> Odd-rationale how to mount
<user1> matt__ ok.
<matt__> Dr_willis: Odd-rationale so can you find me how to burn an iso using cdrecord at 4x?
<Odd-rationale> matt__: did you "man cdrecord"?
<stdin> ooh, ISO mounting, and I've almost completed my KDE4 version of MountFile :)
<matt__> Odd-rationale: it is very long..but i will...
<Dr_willis> I dont even have cdrecord installed here. to check its man pages
<Dr_willis> use the search feature :)
<Dr_willis> man cdrecord
<Dr_willis>  / speed
<Dr_willis> or simniler
<user1> how to install guest addons for puel version of virtualbox. (i think its must for sharing files/partitions)? or is there any other way to share files?
<Odd-rationale> !virtualbox | user1
<ubotu> user1: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<user1> Odd-rationale i have been there
<Odd-rationale> user1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox#head-7aa868356831569a64fb5b4454d8024ec05f46d6 or try #vbox
<user1> Odd-rationale only ose ver is suported by ubuntu
<user1> i have puel
<Odd-rationale> user1: linux host, windows guest? or vice versa?
<user1> ya
<user1> linux host
<Odd-rationale> user1: you should be able to just start the vm, then in the menubar go to install guest additions
<user1> not working for me
<user1> it doesnt installes
<user1>  i need the command to install guest additions ?
<thai-son> pass 123456
<level1> Hi guys
<Odd-rationale> user1: try asking in #vbox
<user1> no help there. any ways. thx
<Odd-rationale> user1: what version of vbox?
<user1> puel
<user1> latest
<level1> just curious, how does the ubuntu upgrade process work technically?  It seems like it just changes what repositories to use and does the equivelent of "sudo apt-get full-upgrade".  Is there more to it than that?
<metalstryker_> for a complete noob to Kubuntu, if i have a webcam and plug it in for the first time, what would i do next as far as installing drivers etc.
<Dr_willis> metalstryker_,  if you are lucky.. nothing.. just plug it in. and run whatever webcam app you like.
<PhilRod> metalstryker_: start up kopete, see if it got autodetected
<Dr_willis> ifyou are unlucky. it wont be detected/used/ due to there being no drivers at all for that cam. :(
<metalstryker_> i started Kopete nothing detected. its a Logitec Quick Cam Pro 9000... which i know other people have used on kubuntu.
<TeslaTony> I disabled a wifi card through KNetwork Manager, but it no longer shows, and I want to re-enable the card
<saki> Is there a way to uninstall everything except the Ubuntu core and KDE?
<saki> KDE core*
<Dr_willis> saki,  not very easially.
<saki> Meh.
<Dr_willis> fire up the package manager, start uninstalling..
<saki> Hehe
<saki> or save myself the time and just grab the server edition of kubuntu(thats actually all I really want anyways).
<TeslaTony> Uninstall ubuntu-desktop, and that'll get rid of a bunch of stuff at once
<jhutchins> TeslaTony: Um, last I checked, all that will get rid of is the dummy package ubuntu-desktop.
<Odd-rationale> saki: this might give you some idea: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Dr_willis> I was thinking removing ubuntu-desktop would NOT remove much at all. since its just a meta-package
<jhutchins> TeslaTony: ubuntu-desktop isn't a real package, it's a fake package that has all of the desktop components as dependencies.  Installing it installs everything, removing it will only remove the dummy package.
<Odd-rationale> saki: just run all the remove gnome, kde, xfce commands...
<Odd-rationale> http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<jhutchins> Odd-rationale: There ya go, that's the right one.
<jhutchins> Odd-rationale: Ubotu knows it if you ask him.
<jhutchins> !purekde
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<saki> Thanks.
<saki> I was actually trying to make a minimalistic environment actually.
<joeyadams> !redundancy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about redundancy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<joeyadams> :)
<saki> For webpage testing and as such I don't need 90% of everythign installed.
<icesword> !purexfce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purexfce - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<icesword> !fvwm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fvwm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<icesword> !info fvwm
<ubotu> fvwm (source: fvwm): F(?) Virtual Window Manager, version 2.5. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5.21-1 (gutsy), package size 3068 kB, installed size 6664 kB
<eduard510> hi... how can i look the kde version that i have?
<Jucato> eduard510: it's a bit tricky but, normally, right-click on the panel -> Help -> About KDE. if you don't see a Help menu there, it's probably KDE 4
<level1> Hi guys, ssh seems to be improperly configured on the updater.  It doesnt prevent ubuntu from upgrading, it just makes a lot of error messages
<eduard510> another thing guys.... when try to compile a .tar.gz when i put ./configure... the system said "./configue doesnt exist a directory"
<adude> is there some for program like proshow for kubuntu?
<Jucato> what's proshow?
<Jucato> !compile | eduard510
<ubotu> eduard510: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Dr_willis> adude,  dont assume we know the name of very program out there. :)
<adude> a program to make slideshows with your pictures.
<stdin> I guess you never typed "slideshow" into adept
<Dr_willis> a 'dvd' slideshow? or just a screensaver type slideshow?
<NickPresta> I know of dvd-slideshow, which creates a DVD video out of pictures.
<stdin> !info kuickshow
<ubotu> kuickshow (source: kuickshow): KDE image/slideshow viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.7-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 473 kB, installed size 936 kB
<Jucato> heh that almost got /dev/nulled :)
<adude> what do you mean by a dvd slideshow?
<stdin> a DVD that displays a slideshow on a regular DVD video player
<Jucato> (maybe) gwenview + kipi-plugins = Plugins -> Tools -> Create MPEG Slideshow
<adude> ok will check it out
<adude> is there any good video editing program
<LjL> adude: stopmotion, blender, lives, openmovieeditor, cinerella, avidemux, jahshaka  —  GNOME: pitivi, kino  —  KDE: kdenlive  —  console: avidemux-cli
<adude> thanks
<Jucato> hm.. blender? video editing?
<adude> LjL, does the avidemux support .mov?
<LjL> no clue
<LjL> Jucato: they tell me it can be used as a video editor. it's bestbot, free for people to add to it, don't ask me :)
<adude> guess i have to figure that out myself. :)
<LjL> but no really, there seems to be some sort of non-linear video editing function in blender, according to the interwebs.
<Dr_willis> avidemux can do a lot of things..
<Dr_willis> and the price is right. :) its worth learning about in any case
<dek> Kaffeine doesn't play a mkv file with x264 video and AC3 audio. When I load it it runs choppy and never starts playing. VLC plays that file fine. Any idea what could be wrong?
<andycr> How do you tell KDE to get rid of the annoying little gap between the edge of window contents and the side of the screen on maximized windows?
<aaroncampbell> What is the most RAM that Kubuntu can properly use?
<Dr_willis> I tend to use vlc, or gmolayer for my mkv's they just seem to play them better.. same with the x264 codec videos ive had..
<stdin> 32bit or 64bit?
<aaroncampbell> 32
<stdin> 3.2GB iirc
<Dr_willis> kaffeine just.. well.. dosent work too well for me with many of my videos
<dek> Dr_willis: so I cannot use any player that uses xine?
<aaroncampbell> My system has 4G, maxes out at 8, but my employer gave me 4 more...didn't know if I should put it in this system or another one
<stdin> there may be some kernel tweaks that let you use more, but at performance cost
<Dr_willis> dek,  no idea. try them and see.
<aaroncampbell> stdin: so you're saying it's not even using the 4 I have in there?
<Dr_willis> dek,  ive been exploring the different players over the last month.. and im sticking with mplayer for the forseable future. :)
<stdin> aaroncampbell: use "free -m" too see how much it sees in MB
<andycr> aaroncampbell: What kind of programs are you running that would use that much? At any rate, no, it's not likely to be using all of the 4GB you have at the moment. 32-bit pointers can address about 4GB, but realistically it's a bit less
<stdin> or see "MemTotal:" in /proc/meminfo for KB :p
<dek> Dr_willis: I have to compile it myself?
<andycr> If you really use that much, you can switch to the 64-bit version - I don't remember what it maxes out at, but it's about 600 times what any modern computer has
<aaroncampbell> andycr: I have a lot of virtual machines that I run using VMWare, sometimes as many as 3 or 4 at a time
<dek> Dr_willis: i have heard good things about mplayer, but never tried it yet since Kaffeine worked just fine
<Dr_willis> I just use the mplayer versions in the medibuntu repos
<aaroncampbell> When those VMs need to be windows, and run crappy on 512, it's nice to be able to give each 768-1024M
<Dr_willis> I have a lot of  videos that need some of the extra features
<stdin> 64bit systems can theoretically handle up to 17179869184GB RAM
<dek> Dr_willis: ok, downloading :P
<stdin> just FYi ;)
<andycr> I would switch to 64-bit in your case
<andycr> Assuming your drivers, etc. work there
<aaroncampbell> Thanks
<Dr_willis> i do tend to use 'geexbox' to watch a lot of videos also. a fast booting livecd thats also installable.
<indystorm> so hey what is a very simple and easy to read tutorial on ubuntu?
<indystorm> I want to install an aim client and am having difficulties---- have you heard of instant bird?
<stdin> kopete is pre0installed on kubuntu, it does aim, yim, msn, jabber.....etc
<stdin> *pre-installed
<indystorm> yeah kopete sucks- I don't like it- it's asking me to import all my contacts- they are server based and it should load it automatically!
<stdin> !documentation
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<stdin> try one of those then
<carlos_> hi
<indystorm> I downloaded instantbird.... but it won't install
<carlos_> i need some help with my laptop's webcam
<indystorm> there is no exe file to load!
<NickPresta> indystorm, i just signed in to my aim account on Kopete for the first time ever. It loaded up all my contacts. You should have had your contacts loaded too.
<carlos_> it is a Ali Corp webcam
<carlos_> has anybody solved a problem like this one? please
<NickPresta> carlos_, solved a problem like what? You haven't explained your problem...
<carlos_> tks, my webcam is a Ali Corp but i can't find the way to use it
<carlos_> i'm using kubuntu 7.10
<NickPresta> !webcam | carlos_
<ubotu> carlos_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<carlos_> i'll chek it
 * NickPresta passes genii a coffee
<genii> NickPresta: Thanks I needed it!
<NickPresta> :)
<genii> Any outstanding issues?
<MrResetti> Hello
<MrResetti> I am a Kubuntu newbie and I need some assistance, please :)
<Dr_willis> 'please state the nature of the kubuntu emergancy'
<Dr_willis> :)
<MrResetti> Well, i cant say its an emergency, but here it goes
<genii> MrResetti: If you could be perhaps a bit more specific of the help you require
<genii> Dr_willis: Hehe
<MrResetti> I have just gotten Kubuntu by a torrent, and mounted the ISO through Alcohol
<MrResetti> after booting and everything, i reset the computer and gives me two options: Windows or Ubuntu
<MrResetti> When I choose Ubuntu, it takes about 3-5 minutes to load
<MrResetti> and when the loading is complete, it takes me to a DOS-type menu, which I have a fear of. I don't think this is natural.
<genii> You cannot install from inside a cd emulator like alcohol. You need to boot the cdrom and install this way
<MrResetti> Oh :\
<MrResetti> Well, is this a regular problem when it IS mounted to an emulator?
<Dr_willis> I cant think of why you would WANT to mount it in an emulator.
<Dr_willis> unless perhaps to do a wubi install.
 * MrResetti would like to remind everyone here he is a newbie at this
<MrResetti> ^_^
<Dr_willis> MrResetti,  You are doing a lot of weirdness for being a newbie. Im assuming you did the 'install ubuntu under windows with wubi' type install.
<Dr_willis> Normally one burns the iso to cd.. boots the cd. and does the installer to a seperate partition/hard drive
<MrResetti> i see
<MrResetti> well, im not a total noob when it comes to computers, but I dont do ISO-mountings or the sorts often
<Dr_willis> the dostype menu - is MOST lieikly the bash shell.login: of ubuntu, which is starting up . because wubi dident configure your Video card properly.
<MrResetti> ah
<MrResetti> so, I should uninstall Kubuntu and reinstall it using a burned CD or DVD?
<Dr_willis> I dont mess with Wubi at all.  I always install linux to its own hard drive or partition.
<Dr_willis> if theres a 'uninstall' icon in the windows menus, or add/remove program files - you are DEFINATLY doing wubu
<Dr_willis> Wubi. :)
<MrResetti> well...another thing is when I boot from Windows, it tells me that Kubuntu is 'already installed' and asks me if i want to uninstall
<Dr_willis> be sure to burn the iso to cd as an image file. not as a data file.
<MrResetti> so I guess i did f--- up Wubi
<MrResetti> ok, can i use a DVD-RW?
<Dr_willis> I dont use/or even WANT to touch wubi. its an annoyance.
<Dr_willis> Ive never had luckburning a cd iso to a dvd disk
<Dr_willis> Thers alternative ways to install .
<Dr_willis> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<MrResetti> well, its 4gb big so
<Dr_willis> You downloaded the DVD image?
<MrResetti> .......yes :|
<Dr_willis> You really dident need to do that either. :) the 700mb cd image installs very well
 * MrResetti bashes head for being such a noob
<MrResetti> well, i uninstalled Ubuntu (that was on the list of add/remove programs)
<Dr_willis> I if you have the dvd image.. burn it to dvd disk i guess
<MrResetti> ok, ill do that, thank you
<Dr_willis> If using visata you may want to resize/scandisk/defrag your existing windows isntall.. depending onyour hard drive size./layout
<MrResetti> I have Windows XP Home Edition SP2
 * MrResetti won't touch Vista after a bad experience
<Dr_willis> defarg/scandisk. and the ubuntu installer can resize the partitions.
<Dr_willis> you have just the 1 hard drive?
<MrResetti> i have two, but one of them is for recovery
<MrResetti> (so yes, one hard drive)
<Dr_willis> We are talking hard DRIVES here..not just drive letters... C: and D: can be on the same drive...
<MrResetti> oh, well im sure i only have one
<dwidmann> I'd ask in #ubuntu+1, but seeing as I like it better in here and they're all worshipers of some fancy lawn decoration called GNOME in there, I think I'll ask here. I'm running Hardy, and after booting up this afternoon I've been unable to get Katapult to start. Well, it runs, there's a process id in ps output, but it's not really running (ie: no alt+space goodness, no bubble saying it's running, etc)
<Ketrel> Who was helping me before with Compiz messing with KDE's Alt+Tab?
<Dr_willis> dwidmann,  its running here. i just tried it..
<Dr_willis> dwidmann,  i am doing some updates right now however
<dwidmann> Dr_willis: I'm fully updated, I don't know why it won't start :\
<dwidmann> or work, rather, it starts (kind of), but doesn't work
<iss_student> Can anybody direct me to where I can find info on moving the icons around on the taskbar in kde4?
<Dr_willis> iss_student,  kde4 is lacking  in many of the basic features like that. :(
<Dr_willis> to move some applets i had to remove them, then from the add applet window, drag/drop them to the proper place
<sparr> every time i hear "kde4" i remember the abomination that is Dolphin and how scared I was when my I got surprised by it
<Dr_willis> I basicially removed dolphin
<sparr> ditto
<sparr> i thought someone had horribly broken konqueror
<Dr_willis> sparr,  thats still true. :)
<jeisma> in the terminal, suppose i want to see the source code of a file
<jeisma> in the terminal
<jeisma> is there a command for that?
<jeisma> without having to open a separate program like kate to see it
<Dr_willis> cat filename
<Dr_willis> that shows the CONTENTS of a file
<jeisma> Dr_willis THANK YOU that's exactly what i wanted
<dwidmann> Yes and no, it's nice in one way at least that I can see, well, maybe even two - first, the file management part of konq and dolphin is one and the same, (no doubled work) - so at least anything that helps dolphin will also help konq, second is that you could give it a seperate home address (of course, you could use seperate profiles with konq to accomplish that ...)
<iss_student> I can't find network manager in KDE4 lol. Glad I can switch back to 3.5.9
<dwidmann> iss_student: to productively use kde4 at all you'll have to mix in kde3 apps on an as needed basis
<jeisma> anyone know how to copy one directory to another?
<jeisma> using the cp command im guessing?
<Dr_willis> jeisma,  you might want to track down a few BASH/Shell tutorials.....
<Dr_willis> cp -R I belive is what you want for recursive
<Dr_willis> or just install 'mc' and use it. :)
<jeisma> cp -R will do what?
<jeisma> move an entire folder to another?
<Dr_willis> try it and see. :)
<Dr_willis> cp -R bin  bin_backup
<jeisma> Dr_willis so i typed this in cp -R mvc ~/Destop
<jeisma> mvc is the folder i wanted to copy from there to the desktop
<Dr_willis> You just made a Directory called Destop
<jeisma> and it said it couldn't open about 5 files
<jeisma> ah i spelled it right in the terminal
<Dr_willis> I did  cp -R bin  bin_backup , and it cloned the bin dir, into a dir with the name of bin_backup
<Dr_willis> You want to give it a name to copy to i imagine
<root> https:shipit.kubunto,org
<jeisma> i was hoping it would copy mvc (the 2nd argument and the folder that i want to copy) into the desktop
<Dat1> Hello, Ubuntu room is too full to be usefull, but:  my Ubuntu system has all locked up...is there any debug info I can get from it that might be useful?
<Daisuke_Laptop> yeah, ask in #ubuntu
<Dat1> lol
<Daisuke_Laptop> actually, i don't know
<Dat1> alot of good that will do
<Dat1> humm
<Dat1> ok
<Daisuke_Laptop> and just because it looks full doesn't mean it is
<Daisuke_Laptop> it can be silent in there with 1100 people or more :)
<Dr_willis> see if you can ssh in, and see what the /var/logs say
<bragoo08> Q: is it worth installing anti-virus on Kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> often a 'full lockup' is the video drivers crashing.
<Daisuke_Laptop> bragoo08: right now i'm going to say no, UNLESS.
<Dr_willis> bragoo08,  I dont think so - Unless you want to scan your windows system from ubuntu
<Ketrel> How can I stop the moniter from turning of after X time? I already did it in power management :\
<Dat1> well I asked twice...nothing....and definitely not silent
<Daisuke_Laptop> unless you send a lot of email (attachments and such) to windows users (forwards are notorious)
<bragoo08> I thought as much. tnx
<Daisuke_Laptop> protect your windows-using friends
<Dr_willis> Dat1,  ssh  is handy for that kind of trouble shooting.
<Daisuke_Laptop> wait, on second thought, don't, that'll be incentive to switch :D
<Dr_willis> Dat1,  alt-ctrl-backspace and alt-ctrl-delete wont even wake it up eh?
<Dat1> Dr_willis, hold on I'm working though VNC so I'll try and bb in one sec
<m2geek> Hello Room :)
<m2geek> Question; when trying to install KDE4, what packages do i need to select in Synaptic (i'm using gnome atm)
<Dat1> Dr_willis, strange, when I get to it directly its working fine, when I come back to VNC, its working fine  :)
<Dr_willis> Dat1,  so... err.. its working.. :)
<Dr_willis> no problem! its fixed!
<Dat1> Dr_willis, its a workin  xD
<Dat1> yes, thanks
 * Dr_willis sends Dat1  a bill.
 * Dat1 puts a check in the mail
<Dat1> Dr_willis, the checks in the mail  ;)
<dwidmann> Dr_willis: well, I found out why katapult wouldn't start, it's odd though
<dwidmann> Dr_willis: in fact, it wouldn't start because amarok wouldn't start, and now I'm working on figuring out why it won't ....
 * bragoo08 asks, what exactly does katapult do?
<dwidmann> bragoo08: starts apps, opens documents/files/music/etc, it's also a calculator, other things too
<Dat1> Is the KDE desktop less cpu intensive, or just more dynamic?
<dwidmann> Dat1: than what?
<Dat1> ubuntu...gnome
<dwidmann> Dat1: probably about the same .... certainly seems more dynamic though
<Dat1> dwidmann, ok thanks probably will go with Kubuntu once ubuntu 7.10 is outdated  ;)
<dwidmann> Dat1: next week huh?
<Dat1> dwidmann, should probably have said when it is unsupported
<Dat1> with updates and such
<Dat1> anyways thx for the info and help
<dwidmann> ah, next year then?
<lab34> y a t il des gens ui parle fancais ici et c quoi le sujet du chat
<epimeth> !fr | lab34
<ubotu> lab34: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bragoo08> part
<rickey> i need to understand about  kubuntu710 download, this is the question! wen the download and update is finished should i be able to go to amaork and BMPx and play radio station at that point or will i need to download other programs?
<JBlovloss> The head of my cs department claimed today that you cant do inline assembly in c++ except in Windows using Visual Studio
<dwidmann> JBlovloss: is he correct or full of it?
<JBlovloss> dwidmann: Full of it...
<dwidmann> thought so
<JBlovloss> You can inline assembly with g++ easily
<dwidmann> I trust you corrected him? :D
<Ketrel> Hmmmm, any reason why having python-sexy installed would interfere with guidence power manager
<JBlovloss> we printed out a how to guide on doing it in unix and put it in his mailbox ;)
<dwidmann> excellent
<JBlovloss> xD
<arkaniad> Hey! i have a testimony!
<JBlovloss> But the guy insults linux a lot
<JBlovloss> "lots of people say you should use linux or whatever... i just use what works"
<JBlovloss> i hate that guy
<arkaniad> I have been using Ubuntu Gnome for as long as i have been using linux
<JBlovloss> tell us arkaniad
<arkaniad> and i finally got Kubuntu-Desktop Apt-got over Dapper Drake!
<arkaniad> and i have to say
<arkaniad> it is waaaaaaaaaaaaay better than Gnome
<dwidmann> People, especially hapless microsoft followers, fear what they don't understand.
<JBlovloss> arkaniad: I could have told you that. gnome is feature-free
<arkaniad> lol
<dwidmann> arkaniad: heck yeah
<JBlovloss> dwidmann: Amen
<arkaniad> but
<arkaniad> Gnome is fine, i just totally prefer KDE
<Daisuke_Laptop> feature-free?  you mean not overloaded with panel after panel of useless configurations?
<arkaniad> lol!
<JBlovloss> Configurations are never useless :)
<alucardromero> I use KDE.
<JBlovloss> i play rpgs ;D
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Laptop: s/useless/useful/
<alucardromero> :)
<Ketrel> KDE may have too many features, but GNOME doesn't have enough.
<arkaniad> Gnome is just so Slow!!!!!!!!!!!!! on my dell inspiron with 256 ram and 366 mhz proscessor
<Daisuke_Laptop> dwidmann: don't interrupt me when i'm playing devil's advocate!
<arkaniad> lol
<Ketrel> Fortunately if it has too many, you can just ignore the ones you don't like :p
<arkaniad> what the heck is a dir doing
<arkaniad> \etc\bin?
<JBlovloss> Im a configur-holic. My computer has to be soooooooooooooooo personalized
<dwidmann> arkaniad: I could see just about anything being slow on that.
<Daisuke_Laptop> actually, i've found gnome has enough for me (well, i got rid of the panels entirely)
<arkaniad> well
<arkaniad> kde isnt that bad
<arkaniad> i just dont want my win-gaming rig with linux on it
<alucardromero> KDE takes up less resources, que no?
<JBlovloss> KDE happens to have a lot of better programs standard too. Konqueror > Nautilus.
<Daisuke_Laptop> alucardromero: no
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's about even either way
<arkaniad> Konquerer FTW
<alucardromero> Gnome/
<alucardromero> Oh okay.
<JBlovloss> *hugs Konqueror*
<JBlovloss> way better for sorting through po.... through files.
<Daisuke_Laptop> konqueror as a file browser beats nautilus hands down
<alucardromero> lol
<arkaniad> i have a powerbook G4 running OSX (LINUX ANYONE>>>)
<Daisuke_Laptop> JBlovloss: thumbnail tooltips, eh?
<redmoon> grrr... is there a way to get frostwire to work... ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> redmoon: yeah, stop being a dirty pirate :)
<arkaniad> W.I.N.E.?
<alucardromero> LMAO
<JBlovloss> Daisuke_Laptop: Heck. Yeah.
<redmoon> Dirty pirate?
<arkaniad> lol
<JBlovloss> The thumbnails and such on nautilus are epic fail
<arkaniad> pirates arent nice
<arkaniad> FAIL
<arkaniad> lol
<Daisuke_Laptop> not the smily face, redmoon
<JBlovloss> we're not?
<redmoon> wha?
<redmoon> <------------- confused.............
<Daisuke_Laptop> note* smiley*
<arkaniad> lol
<JBlovloss> *frowns and looks at all his PSX roms*
<Daisuke_Laptop> my e apparently went on vacation
<redmoon> Ok so .... Can someone tell me how to get this to work?... i installed it for this operating system.. and run it... but nothing happens =/
<arkaniad> ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> did you install it from the repositories?
<arkaniad> more details
<Daisuke_Laptop> or did you download it from their website?
<arkaniad> what program
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm guessing frostwire
<arkaniad> lol
<arkaniad> source is tricky
<arkaniad> is it source?
<everett> #join
<Daisuke_Laptop> arkaniad: yeah, especially since frostwire's java
<arkaniad> is it source or .deb
<JBlovloss> Just so you guys know, im drinking alcohal and thus, i love you guys
<JBlovloss> <3
<arkaniad> ohhhhhhhhhhh, ouch
<arkaniad> you need a Java Compiler
<redmoon> repositories?... no? this is what i did... I went to the frostwire chat... clicked downloads.. hit the operating system.. ( linux ) and a thing popped up? i hit open and something was installed or w/e onto the desktop.... i opened it... and installed it or w/e... and run it.. but it says loading application.. but nothing pops up =/
<Daisuke_Laptop> redmoon: almost every step of that was wrong
<arkaniad> lol
<redmoon> Well im sorry?
<dwidmann> arkaniad: no, a java runtime
<Daisuke_Laptop> try this: sudo apt-get install frostwire
<redmoon> !@_@
<arkaniad> lol
<dwidmann> probably
<JBlovloss> I just failed to get the Google Summer of Code job, so im drowning my pain
<Daisuke_Laptop> redmoon: not all your fault
<redmoon> technically yeah it is lol @_@
<redmoon> well wait no >.> nvm.. its not my fault..b/c my dad installed it >..
<arkaniad> Kopete beats Pidgin. Anyone??? Anyone????
<redmoon> i blame him lol
<arkaniad> bad dad
<redmoon> lol
<arkaniad> time-out
<redmoon> Ok... so what should i do to get this running then? =/
<Daisuke_Laptop> i think it's just a matter of what people are used to when moving from an OS that's entirely decentralized when it comes to software, to one that's mostly centralized
<JBlovloss> Pidgin's bad at file transfers
 * dthacker refuses to participate in irc client discussions.
<Daisuke_Laptop> JBlovloss: at least pidgin can handle file transfers.
<arkaniad> Pidgin is annoyingly under-featured
<redmoon> Someone said something about java compiler.. and someone else said something about.... w/e it was
<arkaniad> imho
<redmoon> im confused now lol
<JBlovloss> So can meebo ^_^
<arkaniad> ok
<dthacker> !offtopic
<arkaniad> so what does the downloaded file look like
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Daisuke_Laptop> arkaniad: nooo, you want him installing from the repos
<arkaniad> ok
<arkaniad> lol
<redmoon> repos?
<arkaniad> repositories
<dwidmann> ughhh, I can't get amarok to start at all :(
<dthacker> repository
<redmoon> where is that.... god i feel stupid.. im like.. computer illiterate
<Daisuke_Laptop> redmoon: open adept manager and search for frostwire
 * dwidmann thinks of grabbing the source
<arkaniad> source rules IMHO
<redmoon> I did but nothing came up =o the only thing that pops up is 1 thing of Frostwire.. and it says installed already
<redmoon> =/
<Daisuke_Laptop> dwidmann: don't tell me you installed that hacked-up 1.4.7
 * dthacker looks a dwidmann incredulously
<arkaniad> type this in terminal/konsole
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Laptop: no, I installed that hacked up 1.4.9.1
<Daisuke_Laptop> redmoon: search for sun-java6-jre
<JBlovloss> *glomps you all*
<JBlovloss> <3
<arkaniad> ps aux | grep frostwire
<arkaniad> post results
<JBlovloss> Daisuke, if you change your last letter to an 'i', you're "daisuki"l, which is like "beloved :)
<dwidmann> Hmm, I suppose a reboot couldn't hurt, I'll try that before I get drastic
<JBlovloss> daisuki na kimi ga kirei desu yo.....
<arkaniad> redmoon
<redmoon> search that in the adept manager or the terminal
<redmoon> im really confused
<arkaniad> did you try that command?
<redmoon> Curses for computer illiteracy
<redmoon> @_@
<BluesKaj> I'd like to backup all my kmail/kontact settings so when I do a clean install of Hardy, I can just plug in all the settings from saved file .Which file is the one I need to save ?
<arkaniad> in terminal or konsole, type ps aux | grep frostwire
<redmoon> ok....
<redmoon> ahm
<arkaniad> redmoon
<redmoon> .says something... about 800 pts...... =/
<arkaniad> lol
<arkaniad> after your username there is a number
<Ahmuck> BluesKaj: ".kde/share/apps/kontact
<arkaniad> and is it running?
<arkaniad> like is there something like
<arkaniad> arkaniad 09824 blah blah blah grep frostwire?
<arkaniad> like that?
<redmoon> redmoon   5508  0.0  0.0   2876   800 pts/1    S+   20:43   0:00 grep frostwire
<redmoon> thats what it says...
<redmoon> =/
<arkaniad> it is running.
<redmoon> but.. i cant get it open .. onto my screen... i cant access anything... it doesnt say frostwire is open
<JBlovloss> k sleepy time
<arkaniad> but i dont think you have the java runtime
<arkaniad> type kill 5508
<redmoon> No i dont think i have java runtime
<arkaniad> to kill it for a sec
<redmoon> ok it says.. something about kill.. no such process blah blah
<arkaniad> argh
<vicio> hey everyone!
<arkaniad> well, i have to go.
<arkaniad> i am sorry
<redmoon> snap o.o
<dwidmann> That's really odd, I really didn't expect a reboot to make things magically work again ....
<arkaniad> email me arkaniad@gmail.com
<vicio> how you guys like Ubuntu?
<redmoon> ok
<vicio> anybody out there?
<arkaniad> ubuntu kubuntu FTW
<arkaniad> kubuntu better
<vicio> i have Kubuntu :D
<arkaniad> g2g
<arkaniad> be on tomorrow
<vicio> bye arkanaid
<dwidmann> vicio: Ubuntu the generalized distribution or the results of installing the ubuntu-desktop metapackage?
 * epimeth loves ubuntu
<vicio> jeje, can u believe? im fixing my dads computer
 * epimeth loves kubuntu-desktop package especially
<vicio> i told him, u dont need any antiviruses, firewalls or antispywares installed
 * epimeth really loves speaking in the thrid person
<vicio> just intall Linux :D
<BluesKaj> Ahmuck, unable to locate .kde/share/apps/kontact :(
<Ze_M> Riddell: do you know about an app KDM Theme Designer in kde4?
<redmoon> oh snap.. this is confusing.. hopefully i figure this out.. in time.. with additional help
<matthew_> How can I get the header files, dev stuff.. for libs in  kubuntu?
<matthew_> for example, I need to compile software that uses ncurses
<matthew_> how can i find and install the package that has curses.h in it?
<matthew_> apt-cache search doesn't seem to show any freaking header files, much less sources...
<mkbxkrk> !tell me about !icons
<tom> hey
<tom> any one?
<epimeth> yo
<draik> Hello all
<epimeth> matthew_: apt-cache search linux-headers-
<draik> Is there a way for me to use SSH to mount something remotely?
<tom> hmmmm
<draik> My desktop has a DVD iso. I do not want to burn it, just mount it from my laptop so that I can watch it
<epimeth> draik: http://hausheer.osola.com/docs/13
<epimeth> draik: oh... you want to mount a dvd over ssh?  that I don't know about
<epimeth> draik: did you try google, btw?
<draik> I did, but nothing successful
<epimeth> draik: theoretically its possible, since apple has something that does it... but I don't know how sorry
<epimeth> tom: you need something?
<draik> epimeth: It's ok. You've helped
<epimeth> draik: how so?  let me know what you did so I know how to do it!!! :-)
<tom> im good ty
<draik> epimeth: You've helped by pointing me in a better direction. I found some more keywords that I'm going to play with on Google
<epimeth> cool
<arkaniad> HAI2U EVERYBODY im back!
<gkffjcs> Any know the directory of kde install tree, I thought it was /usr/lib/kde3, but that doesn't seem to be right.
<arkaniad> it could be kde4 depending on your version.
<arkaniad> anyone need help compiling source code?
<epimeth> arkaniad: matthew_ did, but he seems to be gone
<arkaniad> ok...
<arkaniad> no hes in here, maybe just lurking...
<gkffjcs> This might be a more direct question to ask, does any know a guide or documentation of any kind on how to make an actual kde theme? Not just change colors.
<arkaniad> no clue...
<arkaniad> KDE-look.org???????
<arkaniad> maybe???
<arkaniad> anyone here need help?
<gkffjcs> I keep going there, they have lots of themes and stuff, but Ide like to create my own, if possible, and I cannot seem to find any form of howto or general documentation.
<arkaniad> humm....
<arkaniad> lemme g00gle :D
<arkaniad> omg i love my setup
<arkaniad> i installed ubuntu Dapper, then apt-got kde! it seems as if ubuntu was never there, it is like i installed from the Kubuntu CD!!!!
<arkaniad> how is that???
<arkaniad> pretty cool, huh?
<sgrover> arkaniad: first - dapper is OLD.  Second - Ubuntu is the underlying distribution.  KDE and Gnome are different desktops on the same platform.. :)
<arkaniad> lol i know
<sgrover> So... ubuntu has always been there... just a new coat of paint.. :)
<arkaniad> i am planning to upgrade to 7.10 soon
<sgrover> give it a week - 8.04 will be out.
<arkaniad> still cooler than sour cream :D
<arkaniad> m laptop prolly wont run 8.04
<arkaniad> but i am getting shipit cd's of Kubuntu and Ubuntu
<arkaniad> totally
<sgrover> From what I'm hearing, 8.04 will have better support for most wireless cards
<arkaniad> what about usb adapters???
<sgrover> hehe.. faster to just download the ISO....
<arkaniad> i dont have any cd-rw's
<arkaniad> and i am not really in any hurry
<sgrover> I've never had a problem with USB - except within a VMWare machine....
<arkaniad> gkffjcs: what version of KDE do you have
<sgrover> You can also put that ISO to a usb stick and install from there... so I've heard - yet to do that though...
<arkaniad> yeah, i did that with DSL
<arkaniad> it was tricky
<sgrover> not install TO the stick, but FROM the stick
<sgrover> it's supposedly possible to treat your stick as a type of CD drive.. :)
<arkaniad> yeah, but on a laptop with no usb-boot in bios....
<arkaniad> ugh
<sgrover> ahhh... well, that's a hardware issue then.. :)
<arkaniad> it is a pain in the arse
<arkaniad> well, its a 1999-er
<gkffjcs> I have both, but I really want to alter kde3 to match the default of kde4, I havn't found any premade that do that online.
<arkaniad> i hear you can get modified knoppix floppys with usb support to boot usb's
<arkaniad> well, i searched how to kake KDE themes, and it only whows for older <2.0??
<arkaniad> sgrover, is it possible to install ubuntu on a laptop with no bootable cd drive one usb drive and a floppy?
<arkaniad> ah g2g
<arkaniad> cya
<sgrover> sure
<rickey> my adept manger has locked up , what is the sudo command to unlock it
<yao_ziyuan> ﻿after upgrading to kubuntu 8.04 beta, vbox says: VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED).
<neville_> yao_ziyuan reinstall it, or, recompile it if you built it from source
<arkaniad> Breakthrough!!!!
<arkaniad> ok
<arkaniad> whos here that i can ask something
<arkaniad> quick
<arkaniad> anyone?
<arkaniad> he-llo????????????/
<rickey> i am here
<arkaniad> ok
<rickey>  but i dont think your going to get any help
<rickey>  i have been trying to no aveil
<arkaniad> if i did the apt-get upgrade to upgrade through the chain of releases (lalalalalaaaaaaaaaAA) would my drivers and settings stay the same?
<arkaniad> im on dapper
<arkaniad> Or
<rickey> i think so
<arkaniad> if there are drivers on the dapper disk for something i have, would it be on the gutsy disk?
<rickey>  the new up grade will save them and use them i think
<arkaniad> sweetness
<rickey>  my adept manger has locked up , what is the sudo command to unlock it
<arkaniad> i would have to go like 6.06 to .10 and 7.04 to.1, lalalala
<arkaniad> hmm
<rickey> do you know the anwser to that?
<brian_> Hey All
<arkaniad> hmm
<brian_> Just force quit and then restart it
<arkaniad> you could use the konsole version
<rickey> i did
<miguel_> helo
<brian_> What are you trying to install?
<rickey>  it wont reset
<arkaniad> konsole type xkill then click on the window
<rickey> ill tr4y
<arkaniad> or
<arkaniad> if that dont work tell me
<brian_> Hey arkaniad, do you know anything about installing themes
<arkaniad> in kde? not a clue.
<brian_> You using gnome?
<arkaniad> no, i just switched :D
<arkaniad> today in fact
<brian_> Ahaha, i think KDE runs faster that gnome, do you pentest?
<arkaniad> eh, a bit
<brian_> Backtrack?
<arkaniad> it is hard to see the difference on a PII
<arkaniad> with 256 mb ram
<brian_> PII?
<arkaniad> just my old scre around laptop
<arkaniad> pentium 2
<brian_> Ohhh lol xD, that sucks, are you a windows fan >
<arkaniad> Yelp! Konsole Disappeared!
<arkaniad> no, i just have a lot of win games on my desktop. otherwise i have a PBG4 running OSX
<arkaniad> rickey, hows it goin
<neville_> Hackintosh?
<arkaniad> noper
<arkaniad> its a PowerBook G4
<neville_> Ahh -_-v
<arkaniad> running leo
<arkaniad> no, i dont have any C2D,s
<brian_> Yeah same as me, i got a sucky emachine, amd, and a acer 3000, my emachine is dual triple booting xp, kubuntu, and ubunty
<arkaniad> nice!
<arkaniad> i apt-got kde over ubuntu
<arkaniad> it seems like ubuntu aint there, just kubuntu
<brian_> You can do that ? wow
<arkaniad> yeah
<arkaniad> you can do it vice versa too
<arkaniad> if in ubuntu you want kubuntu, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<brian_> Ok can i ask you a question you seem to know a bit about Nix
<arkaniad> sure!
<arkaniad> what is thy asking
<arkaniad> must be a biggun'!
<brian_> Alright i wanted to add Backtrack 3 to my booting, everything goes fine, i add a new partion, install backtrack 3, but when i go to boot, it boots lilo, backtrack wil boot along with kubuntu and ubuntu, but if it wont but windows
<arkaniad> eh
<arkaniad> Whats Backtrack :)
<arkaniad> im not much of a multibooter
<brian_> Its a distro if linux for pentesting, hang ion ill get you the wiki
<arkaniad> k
<arkaniad> seems like you cant quad boot with LiLo
<arkaniad> and, why Lilo? why not grub?
<brian_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BackTrack
<arkaniad> k
<arkaniad> argh, im gonna go to bed soon
<arkaniad> but ill se if i can find whats wrong
<brian_> Well when you install backtrack, lilo over writes grub, i installed grub, but im not to good with .conf files
<brian_> alright thanks
<arkaniad> oh haha
<brian_> brianW123@live.com
<brian_> email me if you figure something out =]
<arkaniad> arkaniad@gmail.com
<brian_> much appreciation
<arkaniad> im not going yet :)
<brian_> Ohh haha, yeah so how long you been using linux?
<arkaniad> uh 2-3 years
<arkaniad> well
<arkaniad> thats how long ago i got it
<arkaniad> lol
<arkaniad> maybe use it 1/13 of that time
<brian_> Ahaha, i have had windows forever, Linux is the best for sure!!
<arkaniad> cause my internet eadapter was screwing it up so i stopped for a while
<arkaniad> same
<epimeth> brian_: why don't you just reinstall ubuntu so that grub will override lilo?  it will probably automatically add your backtrack partition as a boot option as well
<arkaniad> i still have a dedicated win gamin machine
<arkaniad> backtrack looks cool :D
<neville_> Have you tried Wine lately arkaniad?
<brian_> Yeah i tryed that to, but when i boot backtrack, i get a kernel sync error, cant mount root onto something
<neville_> It works for every game of mine perfectly :D
<arkaniad> yes neville
<arkaniad> horrible gameplay
<arkaniad> for me
<arkaniad> and i cant play GH3
<arkaniad> for PC
<arkaniad> starcraft didnt even work
<brian_> Any suggestions epimeth?
<neville_> Starcraft works great :/
<arkaniad> STARCRAFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! on a P4!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<arkaniad> for me
<arkaniad> i mean u
<arkaniad> well,
<arkaniad> maybe i should try someto=ine
<arkaniad> mustve had a bogie
<neville_> hehe
<brian_> Whats wine
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<arkaniad> meh, for now, the win stays
<arkaniad> sorry ubotu!!!!!!!!!
<Roey> Jucato:  whoah how can you multichat like that
<Jucato> !wine | brian_
<ubotu> brian_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<epimeth> brian_: that *was* my suggestion :-)
<Jucato> Roey: I practice :)
<Roey> :)
<arkaniad> !wine | brian_
<epimeth> brian_: have you tried asking backtrack's help?
<arkaniad> lol
<brian_> Yeah, i have searched every forum i can, no help
<arkaniad> omg, im getting tired
<brian_> when i get my lap top fixed, i think im just going to format the whole drive xD
<arkaniad> whose heard of fallon worldwide
<epimeth> brian_: how about grub?  you tried asking them?
<arkaniad> hes using Lilo
<arkaniad> guys, im tired, cya
<brian_> Thanks for the help !
<brian_> And epimeth,
<brian_> Yeah i seached there 2, but my computer is dying from me trying so much, i have 7 diffrent partions, and a bunch of junk
<epimeth> brian_: you can also try installing grub on its own partition, and load it from lilo
<epimeth> that way, you get 2 options (backtrack and grub-partition) in lilo, and the rest in grub
<brian_> Hm, sounds like it might work, could you set me in the right path
<epimeth> brian_: lol, nope!  google away my friend! and send me a memo (check out /msg memoserv help) if you figure it out... I'm curious
<brian_> Im thinking i should create a partion then copy the contents of grub to the pation? Right?
<epimeth> no... I'm pretty sure there's a way to install grub to its own partition during installation
<brian_> do you know anything about installing grub?
<epimeth> brian_: just what happens during installation
<brian_> sudo apt-get install grub
<brian_> It says that it is already installed?
<epimeth> dunno buddy...
<DreadKnight> how do i make a new post on dot?
<DreadKnight> i mean reply to a post
<DreadKnight> directly, not to some other comment
<Jucato> DreadKnight: click the Post Reply immediately at the bottom of the article
<epimeth> whats dot?
<Jucato> The Dot = dot.kde.org
<DreadKnight> Jucato: thanks, just found it; the post about japan is so "wide" in the browser page xD
<Jucato> unless he means slashdot...
<Jucato> ah koo
<Jucato> kool
<epimeth> good night folks!
<DreadKnight> epimeth: night
<serrucho> hi everyone
<serrucho> can somebody tell me how I can remote from my ubuntu to windows?
<serrucho> I`m triend to use this program call "krdc"
<matt__> hello
<matt__> anybody here?
<matt__> Privet
<matt__> HELLO
<matt__> talk
<matt__> say something
<dwidmann_> something
<matt__> u did
<matt__> hello
<dwidmann_> hi
<matt__> where r u from?
<dwidmann_> Virginia, USA
<matt__> Im from Handan City,Heibei Province,China
<matt__> do u like Kubuntu?
<dwidmann_> Indeed I do
<matt__> cool
<matt__> im new at kubuntu
<dwidmann_> I've been using it for a couple years, seems the easiest thing for me to run because I don't have to change as much to get it the way I like it
<matt__> yeah,i think that's why unix is attractive
<matt__> i have a problem on my kubuntu
<dwidmann_> What is it?
<matthew_> epimeth: I am back--trying to get headers for ncurses...
<matt__> when i play an music file,Amerok needed a decode,and i download,now the voice of the system is not very good
<dwidmann_> if he was correct in what he said, he went to sleep a half hour ago matthew_ (he said he was going to sleep in ot)
<matthew_> dwidmann_: real programmers never sleep
<dwidmann_> matt__: so, after installing the decoder, sound is messed up? Hmmmmmm, I've never had that happen
<dwidmann_> matthew_: are you calling epimeth a fake? :P
<matthew_> dwidmann_: no.. I am sure he must be dreaming in code
<matthew_> dwidmann_: you know, counting sheep++ in a for loop
<dwidmann_> matthew_: or perhaps there's a matrix-esque screensaver attached to the back of his eyelids.
<matt__> it's interesting for me to see foreigners chatting on group
<dwidmann_> Not a whole lot of chatting really, there usually isn't this time of day/night(people from all over the world in here at any given time, actually is kind of neat)
<matt__> nice
<matthew_> So.. nobody knows what package or how to find out what package I need to get curses.h ?
<matt__> what is curses.h?
<dwidmann_> !info libncurses5-dev maybe
<ubotu> libncurses5-dev (source: ncurses): Developer's libraries and docs for ncurses. In component main, is optional. Version 5.6+20070716-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 1422 kB, installed size 6136 kB
<matthew_> ubotu: yes.. perhaps.. didn't see that one with apt-cache search curese ...
<dwidmann_> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jucato> :D
<matthew_> I found this page that might be helpful for me..
<matthew_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<Jucato> matthew_: hint when compiling stuff. whenever you get error messages about missing includes or header files, look for the -dev version of the package mentioned
<dwidmann_> matt__: curses.h is a C or C++ header file for the curses library
<matt__> oh thanks a lot
<sam__> hi ! whats up guys?, i finished installing ubuntu 7.04 !!! im now connected via dial-up
<matt__> how's KDE4?
<matthew_> Jucato: yes.. but I don't see any for curses
<Jucato> doing ok. wait for 4.1 I say
<dwidmann_> matt__: kde 4 is pretty weak for now
<Jucato> matthew_: http://packages.ubuntu.com is a good place to search
<dwidmann_> matt__: buggy and lacking features
<Jucato> see the section where you can search for a package which contains a certain file or folder
<dwidmann_> Jucato, matthew_: apt-cache search ftw
<matt__> opos
<Jucato> 4.0 stable but lacking features... it's still growing... and growing (and growing... (and growing...))
<matt__> let it starts
<Jucato> dwidmann_: apt-cache doesn't do that kind of search
<Jucato> apt-file does
<dwidmann_> Jucato: which kind?
<SperMite> anyone have decent CCSM Profiles/Settings they could lend me?
<dwidmann_> Jucato: ah, I see
<Jucato> dwidmann_:  <Jucato> see the section where you can search for a package which contains a certain file or folder
<matthew_> Jucato: it's not there...  I also tried auto-apt search curses.h
<dwidmann_> I skip over things ... a lot
<Jucato> SperMite: #compiz-fusion
<dwidmann_> which reminds me to re-install apt-file
<Jucato> matthew_: gutsy right?
<Jucato> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=curses.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=gutsy&arch=any
<Jucato> tada!!
<matthew_> Jucato: 8.04
<Jucato> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=curses.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=hardy&arch=any
<Jucato> tada again!!
<matthew_> Jucato: it is there libncurses5-dev
<matthew_> and.. finaly.. now buildroot let's me into its menuconfig
<dwidmann_> I'm tired, I think it's time for bed for me
<matt__> how can i add my display driver
<matt__> i choose another display to let it support 1024*768,but my display can't show the boot screen
<dwidmann_> matt__: what videocard does your computer have?
<matt__> it's TNT2 model 64
<matt__> old stuff
<dwidmann_> matt__: try running "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy && sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<matt__> thx pal
 * bragoo08 is wondering what to do next!!!!
<romunov> end world wars
<romunov> but i guess that depends on your past experience as world war negotiatior
<bragoo08> Hey, now there's a thought!
<romunov> you might knock things down a notch and make yourself a sandwitch... almost an equivalent start
<romunov> bam!
<bragoo08> the feeling of hunger eludes me at the moment
<dwidmann_> How does one change the domain name they're set to? (ie: hostname -d)
<romunov> your feeling sharply contrasts mine
<eagles0513875> is there an alternative to adobe's flash pkg
<eagles0513875> i mean shockwave
<eagles0513875> !shockwave
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<eddieftw> hello all. no questions or help needed, i just wanted to pop in and say hello
<bragoo08> dwidmann: goto System Setings > Network Setings > Domain Name System
<bragoo08> dwidmann: then enter Admin. mode
<jussi01> eddieftw: Hi! you may be interested also to join #kubuntu-offtopic, the general chatter channel
<dwidmann_> bragoo08: and what will it take to (after changing it here) to make it take effect?
<X9nLinuxL> clear
<bragoo08> dwidmann: If i'm not mistaken i think it's just a rebboot
<bragoo08> sorry, reboot
<dwidmann_> Hmm, looks like it might not even take that, semi-copied off my desktops config, looks like this will work now I hope, lets see if it mounts
<dwidmann_> hmm, no, I'll try the reboot then
<X9nLinuxL> while its kinda quiet: How do I get 'dailystrips' to show up in the kmenu?
<X9nLinuxL> (using feisty on an old imac)
<joeGattuso> hi
<dwidmann_> nfs is being mean :(
<bragoo08> linuxcbon: not a good idea to login as root, this server is logged on Google!
<bragoo08> dwidmann: did the reboot work?
<linuxcbon> so ?
<dwidmann_> bragoo08: yessssss, but nfs is acting stupid, Apr 18 02:34:10 terra mountd[5697]: mount request from unknown host 192.168.1.169 for /nfs/archives (/nfs/archives)
<bragoo08> dwidmann: i see, nfs dosn't recignise the new domain
<dwidmann_> bragoo08: or something like that, yeah
<bragoo08> dwidmann: you may need to manually reconfigure nfs.
<bragoo08> dwidmann: or just go back to what you had
<jerware> hi
<jerware> i have partitioned my hard drive for windows,  but im afraid it will overwite grub (or even my linux half)
<jussi01> !grub | jerware do this after the windows install
<ubotu> jerware do this after the windows install: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jerware> can anyone point me in the right direction?  i need windblows for school  (OOP programming using viso).
<jerware> thanx jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<dwidmann_> bragoo08: hmmm, I have it set to export to *.cosmos (I've set 192.168.1.169 to spira.cosmos), I can do things like ping spira and such, or hostname 192.168.1.169 which says spira, but .... blah, no goods for nfs :(
<jerware> good thing i have a back up hard drive mounted.
<joeGattuso> hows it going?
 * jerware likes this channel.  
<jerware> is grub tricky to learn ?
<jussi01> jerware: not overly
<doom__> good morning mates
<Jucato> moin
<ubuntu> Hey guys little spot of bother ! ihave so far installed Kubuntu and then installed a copy of windows on the second partition ! i was hopingthat i would give me an option to chose which operating system i wanted but it just loaded straight into windows ! how do i fix this ?
<jussi01> !grub | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jimmy1> ok jussi ill have a lil read
<Jimmy1> Hmmm
<Jimmy1> jussi im having trouble with step 4
<level1> is there a program that allows me to run a 64 bit virtual machine on a 32 bit system?  I dont care about efficiency
<Jimmy1> bbl
<dwidmann_> level1: I doubt it
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't even think you could do that
<Daisuke_Ido> registers would have to be in ram or on disk, and that's a performance hit akin to running windows 2000 on a 386 (yes, i'm aware of the impossibility)
<rootlinuxusr> is there anyway to get webcam usage in Kubuntu?
<max__> I neet to use the shell bash in kubuntu what is the command to lunch it
<Jucato> K Menu -> System -> Konsole?
<fzedde> max: If you click to open Konsole, terminal program. You end up in bash.
<max__> no that console is not the shell bash.... I need the real bash shell in kubuntu
<Jucato> ???
<Jucato> Konsole uses "the real bash shell"... or are you talking about tty's (pseudo terminals)?
<fzedde> Does: "Ctrl + Alt + F1" looks better?
<Jucato> Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back to the GUI
<max__> I neet to recompile linux kernel and I need the real bash shell to do it
<max__> I need to recompile linux kernel and I need the real bash shell to do it
<Jucato> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Jucato> the "shell"
<DarkriftX> when i turned on my vbox with a usb device defined in a filter, i got an error "Not permitted to open the USB device, check usbfs options.". how do i fix this?
<Jucato> the "shell", such as BASH, is a program (command line interpreter/interface)  that runs inside a terminal (like tty's) or terminal emulators (like Konsole). They all use "real" BASH
<max__> ok with CTRL+ALT + F1  but what is the command lunched by this keys?
 * Jucato headdesks
<Jucato> the bash you use in tty's (Ctrl+Alt+F1 to F6) is the same bash you use in Konsole... I don't understand why compiling a kernel would require you to go to tty1
<Jucato> oh, and there is no "command".... it's basically built-in to X
<ds187> the command is "switch to a real bash console" :-)
<grillby> anyone use dosemu and might be willing to give me a hand?
<grillby> Would like for dosemu to use a directory in my home folder as the "floppy" but I'm having troubles getting it setup.
<max__> I'm programming an embedded system... and I have to recompile the kernel to this system, someone (who got us the hardware) say me I need to recompile in bash shell....
<kumamoto> this sucks as
<Jucato> kumamoto: hmm?
<max__> I don't know if the console terminal program is bash shell or not....
<Hobbsee> max__: it is
<max__> now I try to recompile with CTRL + ALT + F1
<max__> ok Hobbsee....
 * Jucato shrugs
<Jucato> <Jucato> the "shell", such as BASH, is a program (command line interpreter/interface)  that runs inside a terminal (like tty's) or terminal emulators (like Konsole). They all use "real" BASH
<Jucato> (unless you explicitly set them not to use BASH and use something else like ZSH)
 * Hobbsee <3 zsh
<max__> csh.... yes
<ds187> but even with zsh it should be possible to compile a kernel :-)
<Jucato> yeah
<Hobbsee> ds187: if not, i'ts a bug.
<kumamoto> there are no java plugin that work on linbox
<Jucato> nothing to do with what shell you are using
<kumamoto> all show blank even when using the browser tester from sun
<Hobbsee> kumamoto: linbox?
<doom__> hi
<doom__> is there any way for vbox to boot a virtual machine on program startup?
<Jucato> kumamoto: did you install Java?
<Jucato> doom__: I think there's a #vbox channel
<doom__> yeah nobody responding there :(
<tarelerulz> I am wanting to make to konqueror downloads the whole clip and then  I can play it with media player.   the clip into tmp so it will get cleaned out when  I am done with it.  How do I do that ?
<kumamoto> yah java is installed that icedtea thing
<tarelerulz> do any of you use konqeror for you main internet browser ?
<emilsedgh> yeah
<emilsedgh> i do
<emilsedgh> many others too
<emilsedgh> Konqueror truly rocks
<tarelerulz> I think it is one of the best all in one program I have used for the most part
 * Jucato is unfamiliar with icedtea though... doesn't know if it has a plugin for that
<tarelerulz> just that one action
<tarelerulz>  you either have the option of downloading the clip some where or play it with the media player and that most the time try to stream it.
<elcuco> hi all, hardy questions here ? on in another channel?
<SlimeyPete> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<emilsedgh> tarelerulz: Konqueror has no equivalent.not even in the propertiary world.
<grillby> Anyone a dosemu user - or is there a better place for me to be?
<Jucato> emilsedgh, tarelerulz: and don't even dare compare it to Explorer! :P
<Jucato> (but we are getting offtopic aren't we? :D)
<emilsedgh> Jucato: explorer?! you must be kidding me!
<Jucato> grillby: hm.. just a guess.. maybe there's a #dosemu channel?
<kumamoto> I have sun-java6-plugin installed and the rest of sun-java6 installed and remove the icedtea thing now java no javaplugin in the browser (about:plugin)
<tarelerulz> I am not comparing it to any thing it is true unlike anything I have used.  I mean stream a file  is not all ways the best way.  I would like to have it download and then play it. I do it with firefox all the time
<kumamoto> it didn't either work in my last 64bit install
<emilsedgh> tarelerulz: shift+click on the link goes to download it
<kumamoto> but works on laptop fine using the icedtea java thingie
<kumamoto> don't know if it is because it was installed with blackdown or what
<grillby> Jucato, first thing I tried.  Made me sad, it was just me.
<tarelerulz> is that really such an unuseal thing to want to to .
<tarelerulz> I watch a lot of small clips and I have found downloading them and then open with a media player seems to work
<philipp__> how can i install gtk
<Jucato> philipp__: just search of the package in Add/Remove or Adept Manager
<philipp__> jucado whats his name?
<Jucato> um.. "gtk"? depends on what you need it for or what version you need
<tarelerulz> and of you use the min file filter view. where just show the files matching what you put int the view filter
<philipp__> jucato i think i will take the newest stable version for c/c++
<Jucato> you are compiling GTK+ apps?
<philipp__> jucato compiliong? i wonna program a GUI in c
<philipp__> jucato for this i need gtk or qt
<Jucato> yes. compiling. you will need to compile your programs. anyway, you need either GTK+ or Qt headers. for Qt 3, you need libqt3-mt-dev. for Qt 4, you need libqt4-dev
<Jucato> for GTK+ 2, I think you need libgtk2.0-dev
<Jucato> (but for C++, you will need gtkmm)
<Jucato> you can try asking in #ubuntu what the exact packages are for GTK+
<tarelerulz> How do you set up konqueror to download to  a default directory ? So even thing you download goes there
<Jucato> not Konqueror, but KGet
<Ketrel> Hi, two quick questions from me, I can't seem to get sounds from Pidgin, and also, there version of Pidgin from the repos is pretty outdated, any idea on why?
<Jucato> I only have an answer to the 2nd question: Pidgin updates probably haven't been packaged in light of a new Ubuntu release coming next week, which will most probably have a more recent version
<Ketrel> Jucato, on that note, will that new version still have the option for KDE3?
<Jucato> yes
<Ketrel> Ok, danke.
<Jucato> Kubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron will have 2 versions available
<Ketrel> an option for both KDE3 and 4 or one or the other?
<Jucato> (in terms of CD's)
<Jucato> a KDE 3 CD and  KDE 4 CD. but if you're just upgrading, no issues there
<Ketrel> would you be able to grab one, and install the other from the repos?
<Jucato> if you have KDE 3, you'll be upgraded to the latest KDE 3. you won't get KDE 4 unless you explicitly install it
<Jucato> yep
<Ketrel> Oh, and I know I said 2 questions, but one more, when configuring screensaves, I noticed there's quite a few that reference config options that doesn't seem to exist, is there a reason for that?
 * Jucato doesn't know sorry
<sh4rm4> man is that GAY ... i rightclick some archives in dolphi (on DESKTOP 3), chose "extract to subdir".... NOTHING RESPONDS... 2 hours later i recognize that ark popped up some gay popup dialogue on DESKTOP 2, telling me it doesnt support .ace archives
<Jucato> language please
<sh4rm4> why cant those stupid dialog boxes not be thrown on the desktop THAT IS USED ?
<max_> I neet to know the version of my bash shell , there are some bash command to know this version? Bash / dash / csh shell...
<Jucato> max_: bash --version
<max_> how I can distinguish what shell I use when I open the shell
<sh4rm4> so one can see whats wrong ?
<Jucato> max_: "echo $SHELL" I think
<Jucato> sh4rm4: they usually do. unless before the app/dialog launched you switched desktops and might have opened there
<Jucato> (although I don't usually trust Ark and D3lphin (the KDE 3 one)
<max_> OK JUCATO
<tarelerulz> what do you all use for your media player on Kubuntu?  I am thinking maybe if I had different player it might work better
<sh4rm4> Jucato: so what else do you trust ?
<max_> how I can create a link to a file?   I need to change the sh link... I neet to link sh to bash shell
<max_> I try link but when I get option the file sh don't appear as link
<max_> appear as normal file
<Admiral_Chicago> tarelerulz: Amarok is a pretty solid music player
<Jucato> sh4rm4: when it comes to archives? tar+bzip/gzip
<tarelerulz> In firefox I  pick open with this media player and it downloads the whole  small clip  and the plays it. Great way don't have to wait on streaming it just all play at one time.  I am trying to get konqueor to do that.  How might I do that
<jerknextdoor> tarelerulz:  Amarok is pretty sweet, with last.fm integration and all.  i wish i could customize it a little better but...
<sh4rm4> Jucato: and when it comes to a filemanager ? xfe is good, but not really integrated
<tarelerulz> I found it to be one of the best  mass media players I have used.   I even had a plugin that said what songs was playing
<Jucato> Konqueror or Dolphin (take note, not D3lphin)
<Jucato> sh4rm4: ^^^^
<sh4rm4> hehe
<sh4rm4> k
<Jucato> sh4rm4: although your problem in this case, I think has less to do with d3lphin and more with Ark
<Jucato> and yes, Ark only supports what backends it can find installed
<tarelerulz> By said I mean spoke the name of it via text-to-speak .
<sh4rm4> Jucato: so there's a backend for ace archives ?
<tarelerulz> ﻿jerknextdoor , You used any media player that where good like it and did video
<Jucato> sh4rm4: I don't know.
<icewaterman> are there plugins for konqueror like there are for firefox? because i am beginning to like khtml rendering engine but it lacks many features i'd like to use (like noscript plugin etc.)
 * emilsedgh loves khtml
<icewaterman> emilsedgh: it lacks plugin capabilities though
<icewaterman> emilsedgh: i mean extensions
<icewaterman> emilsedgh: plugins seem to work
<emilsedgh> icewaterman: no.khtml is complete.konqueror lacks extensions.it supports them but there are not many extensions for it
<Jucato> of course. because Firefox extensions are for Firefox :)
<emilsedgh> icewaterman: if you install extragear/base, a few extensions come, like DOM tree viewer or autorefresh
<icewaterman> emilsedgh: where can i find those extensions?
<jerknextdoor> tarelerulz:  no, i dont really have a good one for you.  i don't watch a lot of movies in kubuntu.  i mostly do those on my other os.
<Jucato> emilsedgh: confusing KDE 4 and KDE 3 are we? :P
<emilsedgh> Jucato: why?
<emilsedgh> Jucato: i think extenions are for both
<Jucato> emilsedgh: KDE3: kdeaddons/konq-plugins; KDE4: extragear/base/konq-plugins
<icewaterman> emilsedgh: konqueror has noscript capabilities, but they are just not useable because you have to manually enter all the urls that should be allowed javascript
<Jucato> (either way, there's a konq-plugins package)
<emilsedgh> Jucato: oh!
 * Jucato wonders where he stores all this data :/
 * emilsedgh wonders where Jucato stores all this information :P
<Jucato> er.. right.. info, not data :P
 * Admiral_Chicago wonders where Jucato learned all this information
<emilsedgh> icewaterman: dunno.i never tried , but really as a web developer i love khtml.fast and as most standards compilance as possible and very well intergrated into kde.what else you want?
<tarelerulz> One great feature I have seen about it is the view setting that lets you view by size.  It show rectangle  and  if file is better it show up biger on the screen.   anyone now how to get that feature
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: that part I know... stupidity and 2 years of non-stop usage :)
<Admiral_Chicago> :P
<Jucato> tarelerulz: we were just talking about that. install konq-plugins
<icewaterman> emilsedgh: something like type-ahead-find...
<emilsedgh> icewaterman: type /
<emilsedgh> icewaterman: and then start writing
<icewaterman> emilsedgh: just typing is faster :)
<Jucato> icewaterman: press /
<icewaterman> Jucato: yes, but on a german keyboard / is shift+7
<Jucato> icewaterman: press / (same as Firefox btw) and then type. look at the status bar
<emilsedgh> icewaterman: btw, these are not what khtml lacks.there are what konqueror should do i think.
<Jucato> icewaterman: but yeah... hope that someday konqueror gets that. kwrite/kate and Konsole already do
<Jucato> but it's not a deficiency in KHTML
<Jucato> just as Firefox and Gecko are different but connected, so are Konqueror and KHTML (Safari and WebKit, etc.)
<icewaterman> Jucato: yes, i mixed both names a bit, konqueror lacks these features of course not the rendering engine
<emilsedgh> Jucato: i think in 4.2-4.3 konqueror will get a boost.think about dfaure working on konqueror.i think he is busy with other kdelibs stuff atm
<Jucato> emilsedgh: no problems there. I would have that the new Find bar would have been in kdelibs though
<Jucato> (maybe it will be moved)
<tarelerulz> ﻿Jucato, What is that feature called ?  the file size view .   Do you know anything about the filter that just show files in that directory that match what you put in  the filter window
<icewaterman> Jucato: i'll try finding out if running konqueror as extremely-non-privileged user works like with firefox+sudo
<Jucato> O.o
<icewaterman> Jucato: works fine and the browser cannot do as much damage as it would do in case it got compromised when running in the context of a normal user
<Jucato> tarelerulz: 1. yes. File size view. 2. Configure Extensions -> Tools -> Directory Filter plugin
<Jucato> you're not supposed to go online as root anyway... and Konq is normally launched as normal user (although a sudoer... but then again if that user is compromised, you're basically screwed)
<TheFuzzball> hi guys, does anyone know how to get the OS to call a script at logoff and logon?
<Jucato> TheFuzzball: put the scripts in ~/.kde/Autostart and ~/.kde/shutdown
<TheFuzzball> I would prefer it not to be handled by a Desktop Environment
<TheFuzzball> is there another way?
<Jucato> .bash_logout?
<TheFuzzball> hmm
<TheFuzzball> will a cronjob do it?
<Jucato> try asking in ##linux or #bash probably?
<Admiral_Chicago> you may want to integrate that into you switching run levels
<Admiral_Chicago> how you do that is a different story
<TheFuzzball> cool
<Jucato> oh yeah.. runlevels..
<Jucato> unfortunately I don't know if Ubuntu still makes use of such
<Jucato> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<eagles0513875> how does one patch a kernel
<TheFuzzball> get the kernel source from apt
<TheFuzzball> and apply the patch
<eagles0513875> TheFuzzball: i downloaded the patch from kernel.org
<Jucato> patch -p<level> < foo.patch
<Jucato> ?
<eagles0513875> Jucato: ?
<Jucato> you apply the patch to the kernel source... for the kernel version it was made for?
<tarelerulz> ﻿Jucato  , I found what I was talking about i Settings -->configure toolbars-->extra toolbar <dirfilter>  Then I just select the action I wanted
<eagles0513875> so im guessing kernel 2.6.25 isnt in repos
<TheFuzzball> nope
<Jucato> tarelerulz: ah I didn't tell you to add the toolbar after you make sure the plugin is enabled? my bad
<eagles0513875> Jucato: is there a way i can make kde lighter then it already is cuz im planning on using kubuntu as a basis for my beginners cluster os
<TheFuzzball> go into kcontrol and disable all the pretty stuff
<Jucato> disable any effects, uninstall anything you don't need, disable unnecessary services
<eagles0513875> whoo time to have fun borking my install lol
<Jucato> (install and run kpersonalier if you want a way to tone down effects in one setting)
<Jucato> or... you can start from scratch and just build up
<Jucato> by scratch, I mean, command line, no X
<eagles0513875> Jucato: where do i exactly start building a distro from
<Jucato> then install kdelibs, etc etc
<TheFuzzball> Jucato, sudo ln -s /usr/bin/backup ~/.kde/shutdown , will that work?
<tarelerulz> Jucato , If I could just get Konqueor to download then open movie files it would be my main browser.  With filter directory , file size view and it being a file manager and web browser .  I mean I used it a lot when I had hard core  configure to do . I would have the how-to on one tabe the direcotry I need to edit the file in and so on
<Jucato> TheFuzzball: it should. although that's tied to the DE
<TheFuzzball> Jucato, I know :(, I cba finding another method :)
<TheFuzzball> I just used at, it's quite good
<Jucato> goo
<Jucato> er.. good
<tarelerulz> Is there any easy way to get konqueror to use adobe flash player ?
<TheFuzzball> tarelerulz, the latest one only works with Firefox and a few others
<TheFuzzball> but you can use 9.0.48, download it from adobe archives
<tarelerulz> any of you use kopete with jingle support and talk to gtalk windows clients ?
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz: sorry man i use pidgin
<tarelerulz> ActionParsnip: I like pidgin to ,but it don't have feature like voice  , web and I can't get it to send files to yahoo or gtalk . I am on the look out for something that might
<ActionParsnip> not sure, sorry
<ActionParsnip> so you need voice for googletalk?
<tarelerulz> Well, I have one of my best friends on it and he is not much for type ing
<tarelerulz> I had empathy working for it ,but it just works one way  and I was wondering if any one use the new version of kopete. It has Jingle/gtalk voice chat support . I can't get it to build on my system or I would be using it right now
<tarelerulz> What is kopete irc room?
<Jucato> would you believe it's #kopete ? :D
<jerknextdoor> jucato:  i love that.  you never really have to look too hard to find them do you?
<tarelerulz> Well, Jucato thanks for your help with Konqueror , I hope one day I get the movie playing down it .  It really is great program
<Jucato> jerknextdoor:  heeh :)
<sh4rm4> whats the right switch to force dpkg to install a non-amd64-deb pkg ?
<emilsedgh> --force-all forces everything
<emilsedgh> so sudo dpkg --force-all -i foo.deb installs foo.deb without carying about anything.
<sh4rm4> thx
<stdin> emilsedgh: please don't recommend force-all, use --force-architecture for arch. there may be other problems with the package that you just told dpkg not to even bother with
<emilsedgh> stdin: you are absolutely right :)
<eagles0513875> im suprised i havent borked my install yet
<CheGuevara> try harder :P
<reese> is it normal that in (k)ubuntu the audio volume maximum is half of the maximum in windows? (i've a Realtek ALC888)
<arcticpenguin380> hey everybody todays the big day
<eagles0513875> arcticpenguin380: ?
<eagles0513875> arcticpenguin380: care to fill us in
<arcticpenguin380> rc candidate today
<eagles0513875> really
<arcticpenguin380> yeah but i g2g
<geneva> I am new at Kubuntu and I am trying to install firefox, downloaded tp the PC, but can not get it installed
<yao_ziyuan> my intel ac97 sound card no longer recognized by hardy. does it require a proprietary driver?
<ds187> geneva: you just have to mark firefox in adept_manager and everything should be fine
<geneva> ds187 it does not show up there
<ds187> are you sure you have all repositories correctly in your sources.list?
<ds187> because firefox IS there, definetly!
<geneva> ds187 thanks did not have repositiries set up now its there and installing
<ds187> almost every software you ever want to install is somewhere in some repository. no need to manually download stuff.........almost
<romunov> ... almost :)
<ds187> about 98% i would guess.......depends on what you are doing with you computer :-)
<geneva> Thanks allot
<makdaknife> can anyone recommend a cheap hosting provider where I can get a dedicated server
<eagles0513875> makdaknife: what u need it for
<eagles0513875> is it for webhosting
<makdaknife> eagles0513875: mail server... with some webhosting...
<eagles0513875> makdaknife: couldnt u setup ur kubuntu box to do all that for ya apache for web and sendmail for mail
<eagles0513875> makdaknife: if u dont wanna do that take a look at www.x10hosting.com
<makdaknife> eagles0513875: sure... I'm looking for somewhere that can provide a hosted dedicated server... on which I can run linux (pref ubuntu/debian) and run aforementioned services
<eagles0513875> makdaknife: ahhhh gothca i honestly dont know of any have u tried googling
<makdaknife> eagles0513875: although I don't think sendmail would be my first choice of mailserver :-)
<eagles0513875> makdaknife: lol just making a suggestion
<makdaknife> eagles0513875: sure... I've googled this to death... do you have any idea how many hosting companies there are in the world
<eagles0513875> makdaknife: go to www.google.com/linux and type dedicated servers
<eagles0513875> finds all the linux ones
<eagles0513875> makdaknife: for intance http://b2evolution.net/about/linux-dedicated-servers-web-hosting.php
<eagles0513875> makdaknife: http://www.google.com.mt/linux?hl=mt&q=dedicated+server&btnG=Fittex&meta=
<ds187> .oO( friday afternoon, after 1 pm, musst be googling-for-beginners-guide-time ) ;-)
<eagles0513875> ds187: have u ever tried google.com/linux
<ds187> sometimes, yes........
<makdaknife> please... I don't need help googling... I was looking for references from people who currently host with providers
<eagles0513875> makdaknife: oh then im no help i use a simple free webhosting provider and thats bout it
<Nyad> eagles0513875: Can you please give me some more google commands like google.com/linux
<ds187> google.com/microsoft
<ds187> :-)
<romunov> what is the benefit of google.com/linux?
<Nyad> is there some way I can view all of these things?
<Zombie> Is it true that Ubuntu outnumbers OSX?
<ds187> Nyad: just for you a very ot-link :-) http://www.pronetadvertising.com/articles/a-collection-of-strange-links-on-googlecom.html
<Nyad> wasn't that all of linux and not just Ubuntu?
<eagles0513875> Nyad: that is the only one i know
<eagles0513875> Nyad: searches all linux related pgs
<Nyad> thanks eagles0513875.
<Nyad> Zombie:  wasn't that all of linux and not just Ubuntu?
<Zombie> I'm trying to find some hard numbers.
<Zombie> I'm trying to write a pro-Linux paper for University.
<romunov> have you tried slashdot?
<Zombie> Yes.
<Greenery> how to revert an application to previous version when the new version has already been installed?
<romunov> what's the command to display my ips?
<romunov> ah, ifconfig
<romunov> i wonder why not ipconfig...
<FSHero> romunov: lol I think I have the answer. ifconfig is short for "InterFace CONFIGuration"
<romunov> mkay, i'll buy that :
<FSHero> I have a question about installing icons: I downloaded the Crystal Project icon set from http://www.everaldo.com/crystal/ and I successufully unzipped the main icons to /usr/share/icons
<FSHero> But where do I put the OpenOffice.org icons?
<Zombie> Anyone here?
<ds187> romunov: but ifconfig is more or less obsolete.........use the 'ip' command instead....in your case 'ip addr' or 'ip addr show'
<Thermostaten> does any body here know the dcop command to run to stop knetworkmanager - i want to run kismet from a script and need the networkmanager to stop while running kismet.
<Thermostaten> dcop kded ???
<Malique> Hey guys, any idea on how to get KMix to work with OSS?
<a_c_m> ok i have 2 strange wifi related problems
<a_c_m> (3 if you count xp)
<a_c_m> So, fresh install of 8.4 Kubuntu64 - installed and working. plugged in a Inventel USB wifi dongle works fine...
<a_c_m> install a few bits (including ndiswrapper)
<a_c_m> and restricted drivers for grfx
<a_c_m> reboot
<a_c_m> well shutdown, move pc to new flat... boot into Kubuntu, dongle no longer works
<a_c_m> no errors, just doesnt seem to load any drivers
<a_c_m> so doesnt appear as wlan0 or anything
<a_c_m> no lights on the dongle... but i can see it in lsusb
<arkaniad> any quick questions? i have to go to school soon
<a_c_m> ... then problem 2, Kubuntu 7.10 (not 64 bit) cant connect to an open wifi network... "Could not connect to 3com" syslogs show it timing out waiting for a DHCP offer.. but vista conects fine
<arkaniad> hmm'
<arkaniad> what card/adapter?
<a_c_m> its a really bizzar one
<arkaniad> lol
<a_c_m> it came free with a orange router
<arkaniad> thats probably why
<a_c_m> right
<a_c_m> but
<a_c_m> it WAS working
<a_c_m> in Kubuntu64
<a_c_m> pre reboot
<arkaniad> hmm
<arkaniad> hmmz
<Blues-Man> hello
<a_c_m> (at the old flat - where i also had wired connect)
<arkaniad> lol
<Greenery> i can't installed deb package, gdebi won't allow because latest version is installed, any idea how?
<a_c_m> Greenery uninstall latest then install the one you want/
<arkaniad> so youre on a wired connection?
<a_c_m> arkaniad i wish
<a_c_m> im in vista
<arkaniad> k
<arkaniad> lol'
<a_c_m> on the 64bit machine
<a_c_m> i also have a 32 bit latop
<arkaniad> vista sucks IMHO but...
<a_c_m> but it cant connect
<arkaniad> Do you have a flash drive?
 * a_c_m agrees and hates vista
<a_c_m> arkaniad: no but i can move files about
<tzd> is it possible to upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy and still be able to keep software, settings etc?
<arkaniad> if you do see if you can find the make-essential package and all it's dependencies and download them (work!!!) or if you can wire it up then you could apt-get
<Greenery> is there another way without unistalling the current one?
<arkaniad> then get ndiswrapper source and compile it
<arkaniad> thats the only thing that crosses my mind on that,,
<arkaniad> well gg2g to school. bye!!!
<a_c_m> arkaniad cheer anyway
<Jucato> tzd: as long as you don't reinstall, that's the normal behavior
<Jucato> Greenery: I can't think of the option right now, but it should be possible with the dpkg command. you can try reading the manual in Konqueror: man:/dpkg
<tzd> Jucato: ok, so it's normal not reinstalling and instead upgrading right? I noticed the website in topic regarding upgrading from Internet and cd... I was thinking of upgrading but I don't want to lose any settings etc
<Jucato> the normal way is upgrading from the internet, or using the alternate CD as an offline source (although that's a bit flaky sometimes)
<tzd> Jucato: ah ok. Then I'll just go ahead :) Thank you for your help!
<tzd> Jucato: almost forgot... Hardy is beta but it's fairly stable?
<Jucato> it's hitting RC soon (tomorrow maybe?). you better ask in #ubuntu+1
<tzd> cool will do, thanks. One more thing.... Will an upgrade affect installed software? I think upgrading KDE does that?
<Greenery> Jucato: is downgrade the option?
<Jucato> --force-downgrade it seems. not 100% sure it's safe though
<epimeth> Greenery: why do you want to downgrade?
<Greenery> well the latest wine package broke something
<Greenery> the previous one didn't, that'swhy i want to downgrade it
<epimeth> Greenery: you could alwways just ununstall andthen install the older one.... have you considered compiling from source, btw?
<Greenery> epimeth: i've never tried compiling from source, how do i do that?
<epimeth> Greenery: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo?highlight=(compiling)
<epimeth> Greenery: and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware?highlight=(compiling)
<Greenery> epimeth: thanks, i'll get right through it
<epimeth> no worries
<elvirolo> hi
<flipstar> hi elvirolo
<elvirolo> i'm running dapper, and my prob is that the sound doesn't work with youtube (although it does work with other flash animations
<ubuntu_> Hello
<Jimmy1> im running a dual boot but its strting up windows ! what do i do  ?
<flipstar> elvirolo: same in different browsers ?
<elvirolo> oh sry i was talking of firefox
<elvirolo> let me try with konqueror
<Jimmy1> Dual boot any1 ?
<flipstar> Jimmy1: grub is installed correct ?
<flipstar> then check/paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jimmy1> i dont think so
<Jimmy1> i am runing in live cd atm
<flipstar> Jimmy1: if grub/lilo is not installed you have to do so ..
<Jimmy1> ok
<Jimmy1> how do i do that ?
<elvirolo> flipstar: hum, flash doesn't even work with konqueror
<edneymatias> is it possible to get kubuntu running with lvm without the alternate install...i think i'm missing something...cause manually i did install the lvm2 package...loaded the dm-mod and did the partitioning. ubiquity already identified the partitions and allowed me to specify the mouting points.
<flipstar> elvirolo: flashplugin-nonfree is installed ?
<edneymatias> after system installed i chrooted to the new system...installed packages
<edneymatias> checked udev...
<elvirolo> flipstar: yup
<edneymatias> but the system hangs in boot time
<edneymatias> what am i missing?
<flipstar> !grub | Jimmy1 take a look here
<ubotu> Jimmy1 take a look here: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jimmy1> ok when i go in terminal will i be root ?
<edneymatias> i think it does have something to do with not loading lvm the time the root filesystem is going to be mounted....
<edneymatias> is there an loading order for the lvm module?
<Jimmy1> ok flipstar step 4 doesnt work for me !
<flipstar> Jimmy1: whats the problem ?
<Jimmy1> can i copy paste it to you
<Jimmy1> whats the link
<flipstar> elvirolo: is the flashplugin listed in konqueror>settings>plugins (and enabled?)
<flipstar> Jimmy1: see the topic
<elvirolo> flipstar: yes
<Jimmy1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63624/
<nblracer> hello
<elvirolo> flipstar: wait it works now
<elvirolo> flipstar: but still no sound
<nblracer> having a problem with jockey-kde 4 not showing my nvidia vid card
<nblracer> it was working for a while...
<flipstar> Jimmy1: type root (hd0,0)
<Jimmy1> ah ok
<Jimmy1> umm did it do anything ?
<Jimmy1> i typed it in and nothing seemed to happen
<flipstar> Jimmy1: no error?
<flipstar> then type   setup (hd0)
<Jimmy1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63625/
<flipstar> elvirolo: okay this only apply on youtube? other sites and sound in general works ?
<elvirolo> flipstar: yup
<flipstar> Jimmy1: looks good
<flipstar> elvirolo: did it ever worked ?
<Jimmy1> so it worked ?
<flipstar> seems so, yes
<Jimmy1> if i reboot now it will let me chose linux or windows
<Jimmy1> ok ill give it a go
<Jimmy1> cheers
<Jimmy1> brb
<elvirolo> flipstar: well, i just installed hardy, so no
<flipstar> you said before you're running dapper ?
<elvirolo> flipstar: yeah, sorry, i meant hardy
<flipstar> hm okay than its probably a pulseaudio thing are you on 64bit ?
<flipstar> elvirolo: try installing libflashsupport
<elvirolo> flipstar: it's already installed
<flipstar> okay are you on a 64bit system ?
<elvirolo> flipstar: nope, i586 :)
<flipstar> elvirolo: is your system up to date ? if yes please join #ubuntu+1 the hardy channel
<elvirolo> flipstar: ok, thank you for your help :)
<mardi_soir> hello
<mardi_soir> i have a problem with samba
<mardi_soir> the computer is here but no acces possible
<mardi_soir> http://pastebin.com/m4cc2d14e
<rysiek> hi all
<rysiek> guys, stupid question, anybody oses OpenOffice here?
<rysiek> ;)
<flipstar> sure
<rysiek> I am having some serious problems with setting the icon theme for OOo (both on Gutsy and on Hardy)
<rysiek> I am using *dark* (i.e. #202020-dark) system colour settings
<rysiek> and whatever icontheme I choosein OOo, the same one (I think it's HighContrast) is being used
<rysiek> can it be related to my system colour settings?
 * rysiek changed state to "awaiting communication" ;)
<flipstar> why dont you change the theme and find out quickly :=)
<rysiek> d'oh _-'
<rysiek> gimme a sec :]
<dwidmann_> rysiek: if you log out, then log back in, it should fix at least most of that, course
<farhad_hf> hi all
<rysiek> dwidmann_: you mean: 1. change the colour theme; 2. log out, log in; 3. ...; 4. profit?
<genii> farhad_hf: Hello
<dwidmann_> rysiek: actually, I meant change the icon theme, I thought the problem was the icon theme?
<dwidmann_> at least, that's what that looked like to me
<farhad_hf> i was downloading qt-copy from svn last night(i have dialup connection :'( )) today i want to resume downloading it. but it errors. this is what i did and the errors : http://phpfi.com/310826 . what can i do?
<farhad_hf> sorry for my poor english.
<rysiek> dwidmann_: which icon theme. th problem is with OOo's icon theme
<rysiek> dwidmann_: should I change KDE icon theme or OOo's icon theme
<dwidmann_> doh, I missed the ooo part :\
<rysiek> ;)
<rysiek> ffs... flipstar: yup, that was it. it works like a charm on the default light colour theme
<rysiek> flipstar: ny ideas why it's b0rked when using a dark one?
<flipstar> nope maybe they don't like each other :P
<farhad_hf> ops!! it solved! i just deleted ft2-user_allocation.html and it works!
<rysiek> ok, thanks, asking on #OOo
<rysiek> so long, and thanks for the ish
<rysiek> *fish
<farhad_hf> another question : when i can request for kubuntu hardy CDs?
<flipstar> https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ in a few day's probably
<jim> hey
<polysilicon> does kubuntu 8.04 contain KDE4?
<jim> my boot loader didnt give me a choice of weather i wanted windows or linux !
<polysilicon> by default I mean
<Jucato> polysilicon: it depends on which CD you used to install
<Jucato> jim: you installed Windows *after* installing Kubuntu?
<polysilicon> Jucato, you mean LiveCD and AlternateCD ?
<jussio1> !khardy | polysilicon
<ubotu> polysilicon: Kubuntu Hardy Heron expects to ship with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 as 2 separate disks. KDE 3 should be offered by shipit. The KDE 3 CD will be commercially supported for 18 months and KDE 4 will be community supported
<Jucato> polysilicon: no. I mean KDE 3 CD or KDE 4 CD.
<polysilicon> ok thanks
<Jucato> jussio1: I have to remember that :/
<jim> umm no i installed Kubuntu then i partitioned the drive then i installed windows on the remaining partition
<Jucato> jim: yeah. you installed Kubuntu first, and the Windows... that's going to really erase your GRUB
<Jucato> !grub | jim
<ubotu> jim: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jussio1> Jucato: :D
<polysilicon> Jucato, so kde4 is expected to be somewhat unstable...?
<farhad_hf> i was downloading qt-copy from svn last night(i have dialup connection :'( )) today i want to resume downloading it. but it errors. this is what i did and the errors : http://phpfi.com/310826 . what can i do? deleted ft2-user_allocation.html and it worked. now it errors on other files. what's the problem?
<polysilicon> thats why they are not including it in LTS?
<Jucato> polysilicon: that's a long, a bit more complicated story
<flipstar> polysilicon: kde3 is also no lts :/
<jim> yeh but wait
<jim> i did what flipstar told me and now linux loads up without letting me chose
<flipstar> jim: you have to add an entry for windows in the menu.lst ..
<polysilicon> stable or not I am going to keep KDE4 on my laptop
<flipstar> jim: i bet it is mentioned in the url's above
<farhad_hf>  :-(
 * polysilicon 6 days to go...!
<jim> just reading now
<flipstar> farhad_hf: maybe the svn has changed..?
<jim> kbuildsycoca running...
<jim> kdecore (KProcess): WARNING: _attachPty() 11
<jim> is that bad ?
<jussio1> jim: its likely it has a notice to hit esc to enter the menu
<jim> oh wait kate is running
<jim> lol
<farhad_hf> flipstar: it means i have to download the whole project agian?
<flipstar> not sure about this but if it has changed, probably yes
<flipstar> or you might run rsync or so
<Ped> hello from live session of preRC 8.04 :)
<flipstar> Ped: im burning the rc right now
<flipstar> 58%
<Ped> flipstar: GL ... :)
<Ped> I will check my partitions whether I can't try even install by accident. but I'm afraid I don't have any spare one
<Ped> flipstar: are you going to report to iso.qa.ubuntu.com? I already tried live yesterday and found some problems like Administrator mode not working in System settings...
<Xbehave> does hardy heron finally have vuze?
<flipstar> Ped: @ #kubuntu-devel & #kubuntu-testers or so
<Ped> I'm rather filling launchpad bugs.. I believe IRC things can get lost easily :)
<Ped> Xbehave: what is it?
<Xbehave> azureus 3
<Xbehave> it has some fancy GUI which i disable instantly, but it has a few updates too
<Ped> that's BT client, right? the liveCD has KTorrent, so no need for other BT client on CD. And as I didn't install yet, I'm not going to check repos, sorry
<Ped> anyway, I would love to see native KDE utorrent one day... that piece of SW always makes me bow
<Xbehave> Ktorrent cant encrypt its traffic well enough, so its useless to me, my isp boosts my ping to 4000 if they see torrents
<jim> do i need to preserve the windows boot loader  ?
<Ped> jim: what for? :D
<jim> im trying to configure grub
<jim> i have followed all the instructions and it told me to reboot grub menu
<jim> how do i do this ?
<Ped> I can't help you, I'm not sure about grub configuration (did it several times, but can't remember the things you are asking for)
<pietje_phuck> jim: maybe it means you have to reboot?
<Ped> but I think if you keep winbootloader, it will make you boot into windows without asking. To boot into grub you will have to select it during boot
<jim> http://phpfi.com/310841
<jim> this is what i THINK is ment to be the next step ! i dont understand it ! am i ment to continue doing this
<Ped> so grub should be able to replace win boot loader even if you want to boot into win.
<jim> ok
<jim> so when i reboot the computer will it give me an option to chose windows or ubuntu ?
<Jucato> "This alternative, used without a third-party boot manager, will not cause Ubuntu to boot. "
 * DaSkreech waves atta the stuffPimper
<Ped> jim: no actually no. This page describes how to keep your current boot loader
<pietje_phuck> jim: if you have configured grub properly it should ask
<Ped> jim: and the windows boot loader will not offer Ubuntu to you
<jim> Ahhhh
<jim> firstly the windows wouldnt let me in ubuntu and then ubuntu wont let me in windows
<Ped> you should replace win boot manager with grub (or some other), and let grub boot the windows for you
<Jucato> jim: read: that alternative will only work if you are using something like Boot Magic or System Commander
<jim> i just wanna chose
<pietje_phuck> jim: but if you keep the windows boot loader on the mbr, then that will start up rather then grub
<Ped> jim: the grub will let you choose, don't worry
<jim> ahh so grub is good then
<jim> ok so everything worked well
<jim> i can reboot my computer now yeh ?
<pietje_phuck> jim: you can use the windows boot manager to start up linux as well
<Ped> jim: I would not second the "good" word, but let's say it will allow you to choose :)
<jim> thats all i wanted
<jim> :)
<jim> brb rebooting
<Ped> pietje: now that is new concept for me, but probably possible too, with enough knowledge about win boot loader
<Ped> "brb" .. HAHA :D
<Ped> ok, let's go back to testing...
<pietje_phuck> wb jim
<jim> ok grub didnt let me chose
<jim> ty
<jim> there is something i must be missing ! (thought it was too easy, nothing on linux is easy)
<Ped> jim:?? so what did you experience?
<pietje_phuck> lol
<Ped> jim: did it boot ubuntu directly?
<jim> just loaded up linux
<jim> yeh
<Ped> jim: did you remove CD from tray? Maybe it booted from CD?
<jim> Oh sorry i was doing this with out the live cd
<Ped> (I hope it's this one, the other option is much worser)
<Jucato> jim: you just got a blank screen then proceeded to Ubuntu?
<Jucato> maybe the GRUB menu is hidden...
<jim> just booted normally
<Ped> are you sure you didn
<jim> i edited it as it instructed me to
<Ped> 't install over whole HDD?
<Jucato> in your /boot/grub/menu.lst file, see if there's a hidden=true line
<DaSkreech> jim: you may have a hidden option enabled in grub
<jim> just checking
<jim> i cant see it
<jim> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63630/
<Ped> you should have somewhere in the /grub/menu.lst also few lines beginning with title Windows...blah blah (followed by root (hdx,x) very likely)
<jim> i did a search but no luck
<Ped> jim: it's not there
<jim> so what am i doing wrong ?
<DaSkreech> !paste | jim
<ubotu> jim: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DaSkreech> can you paste the menu.lst file there?
<jim> I DID paste DAskreech
<jim> 00:38] <jim> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63630/ <-------------=============
<Ped> jim: sudo fdisk -l
<DaSkreech> jim: ah right :)
<jim> i did that before
<Ped> jim: it should list all partitions on HDDs, and somewhere the NTFS (or FAT32) partition with your windows should be visible in that list
<jim> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63631/
<Ped> jim: unless you did full HDD install by accident..
<jim> nah i didnt ! i checked before they both work but only 1 at a time....
<makdaknife> does the kubuntu package of ffmpeg still not support lamemp3 encoding?
<jim> just cant get it to let ME chose
<Ped> ok, /dev/hda2 looks like your windows partition.. this should now somehow go into your grub/menu.lst ... I wonder if I will manage to that, I hope here's somebody more skilled with grub, because I'm quite noob at it
<jim> got more skill in your lil finger than you think
 * DaSkreech wiggles his lil finger
<makdaknife> that's a skillful finger
<Ped> I think the correct way now should look like running grub, searching for /dev/hda2 there to get some (hdx,x) where it is, and than add that to menu.lst  (my problem is the search for (hdx,x) parameters magic)
<cannon> hey all, is there an archive program that shows the progress of extraction?
<jim> im getting to love linux its SOOO involved but it takes aaaaaaaaaaaages to fix things ! i guess this is all about the learning
<DaSkreech> jim I assume you read grub ?
<DaSkreech> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jim> yeh
<jim> i did all that
<Ped> jim: well, basically I'm not sure how you got into this state... I did install kubuntu like 5 times, always used liveCD and installer there, and it went smoothly with creating menu.lst for me :)
<jim> hahah
<jim> thats cool
<jim> thats the story of my life with linux
<DaSkreech> jim: Why don't you just add in the Windows section yourself?
<jim> dunno how
<Ped> he doesn't need how to repair grub, he needs how to repair windows... :)
<DaSkreech> jim: or is it that you are not getting a menu at all
<jim> no menu
<Ped> DaSkreech: I can help him with adding windows section, if somebody will tell me what is correct (hd?,?) for him
<DaSkreech> hda is hd0
<jim> 2
<Ped> (hd0,2) than I think
<DaSkreech> hda1 is hd0,0
<Ped> no.. (hd0,1) more likely
<DaSkreech> hda2 is hd0,1
<Ped> yeah, that's it
<jim> 1 is windows 2 is linux
<jim> its 1 HDD partitioned
<Ped> jim: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst  (if it is located there)... search for "example" with windows... copy that, uncomment it, and edit the (hd...) thingy
<cannon> whats a good archiving tool?
<cannon> i am finding ark to be very slow
<Ped> uh.. "copy that" in nano may be beyond my knowledge.. (I use "joe" editor)
<Ped> cannon: command line?
<cannon> i'd prefer one with a gui
<DaSkreech> Ped: it has instructions at the bottom of the screen
<jim> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63633/
<jim> this is beyond me
<jim> which one do i chose
<Ped> jim: go down until you see "Windows" on commented line
<Ped> line 39
<jim> whre do you see line 39 it only goes to 24
<Ped> jim: your own menu.lst: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63630/
<DaSkreech> jim: nope yours goes to 146
<jim> ok found it
<Ped> jim: you need to copy lines 39 to 42, uncomment them, and change (hd0,0) to (hd0,1)
<jim> what do you mean by "uncomment then"
<Jucato> remove the # at the beginning of the line
<Ped> delete the "#" character at start of line
<DaSkreech> jim: Sorry in linux # is  a comment
<jim> ok
<DaSkreech> it means everything after that # in the line is ignored by the computer
<DaSkreech> it's good rule of thumb
 * jim calls it Hash
<jim> ok thats done
<jim> save it yeh  ?
<pietje_phuck> DaSkreech: indeed as 9 out of 10 aplication follow that
<Ped> save, reboot
<jim> ok brb
<Ped> gotta go too, bye all :)
<pietje_phuck> lol
<Ped> will I wait if he shows up? hmmm ... :) I wonder whether that win partition is healthy enough to boot :D
<jim> ok i exited too quickly
<Ped> :D what's up?
<jim> it wouldnt let me save cause im not root
<jim> how do i go root
<Ped> yeah, how did you start to edit it?
<jim> just punched in the keys thats it
<jim> then pressed save
<Ped> I mean how did you launch the nano editor?
<Ped> that "sudo" ahead of it should have gave you root rights
<jim> just double clicked the icon
<jim> in kate i think
<DaSkreech> jim: alt+F2 -> kdesudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ped> kdesudo? I was expecting kdesu ?
<jim> ok im in
<jim> do i do it again
<ubuntu_> Hello
<DaSkreech> jim: Si
<DaSkreech> HI
<ubuntu_> I'm french so I'll explain my problem but it will be dificult for make me understand ^^
<DaSkreech> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jim> ok it worked
<jim> brb
<ubuntu_> Thank you
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: bienvenue
<Jimm1> ok that didnt work
<Jimm1> it just loaded into windows and didnt give me an option to chose which OS i want
<Jimm1> im on the live cd atm
<Jimm1> mabie ill try
<Jimm1> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jimm1> !Grub
<Ped> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63630/
<Jimm1> again
<Ped> jimm1: see line 19 and 23
<Ped> jimm1: those should explain it to you
<Jimm1> Fk
<Jimm1> ok so just delete that whole section yeh
<Jimm1> wait
<Jimm1> thats not the menu
<Ped> jimm1: just put hash ahead of line 23
<Ped> but you have to edit that file on HDD ... I suggest to reboot and press Esc to see menu
<Jimm1> if i press esc it goes into a diff menu ! linux stuff (safe mode bla bla)
<Ped> and boot from HDD, not from CD
<Ped> that's too late probably, after the 3s timeout
<Ped> or too soon (BIOS menu?)
<Jimm1> thats a diff menu
<Jimm1> not windows/ubuntu menu
<Ped> safe mode is windows boot loader already, so it's probably too late.
<Jimm1> ok so whats the quickest and easiest way out of this ?
<Ped> BTW, you can edit that file from live session... just use the second button down to open "Storage media"
<Ped> than you will have to guess correctly on which partition the /boot/grub/menu.lst resides... than you will have to run kdesudo kate again on it...
<DaSkreech> Jimm1: You may want to put your timeout for longer while testing
<Jimm1> wont let me look inside
<DaSkreech> Sorry?
<DaSkreech> what won't?
<Jimm1> storage media is blank
<Jimm1> if i click the HDD
<Jimm1> i cant see anything in it
<Jimm1> hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 999
<Ped> sh*t.. maybe live session is not good enough for that :/
<Jimm1> lol
<Jimm1> can i do this anothe way
<Ped> try reboot without CD with Esc to see menu :( ... sorry, I was not aware of that
<Jimm1> like windows or something ? You guys where saying you can do it through windows too
<Jimm1> ok
<Jimm1> brb
<DaSkreech> jim: Oh I know what that it
<DaSkreech> is
<DaSkreech> Where are you now?
<jim> hahah
<jim> it worked
<jim> :D
 * jim dances
<jim> ok now i gotta change the hidden thing and then the time
<Ped> jim: now use kdesudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst  to edit some nicer defaults.. .like not hidden and/or longer timeout
<DaSkreech> jim: The Hidden thing is cool :)
<DaSkreech> It's less frightening
<Ped> I use graphical sudo at home :) .. with 10s timeout
<DaSkreech> But it's linux man make it what you want it to be
<Ped> I like that red skin I got from somewhere :)
<Ped> graphical grub, not sudo :( :/
<jim> ## hiddenmenu
<jim> # Hides the menu by default (press ESC to see the menu)
<jim> hiddenmenu
<jim> ok should i take off the hash
<Ped> add them :)
<jim> and delete hiddenmenu
<Jucato> (you should add the #)
<Ped> to make it a comment
<Jucato> add the # before the plain hiddenmenu line
<jim> ok
<Ped> if you already have one commented, delete the whole line if you wish
<Jucato> the first one (## hiddenmenu) is supposed to be a section title
<jim> so what do i chance that 2
<Ped> hmm.. the 8.04 preRC warned me the mounted /boot partition will be overwritten anyway during install .. I wonder what kind of mess I will end up... maybe soon I will be fixing my own grub :D
<jim> lol well we are all practicing here on my computer
<jim> hahaha
<Ped> jim: ? just make sure no "hiddenmenu" is on line without hash ... no matter how many there are with hashes, those are just comments
<jim> ok cool
<jim> so just save again and reboot
<Ped> I'm missing an option to not install grub at all and let me figure it manually... or was it hidden inside that "Advanced" button in Step 5 of ubiquity?
<jim> alllllllllllllllllllllll rigggggggggggght
<jim> it worked
 * jim dances :D
<jim> THANKS HEAPS YOU GUYS
<Ped> jim: I still wonder how you managed to install grub without the windows option...
<Ped> jim: np, GL, I'm going now, bye
<jim> yeh a lil windows apears now
<Jucato> whew... that took  a while :)
<jim> HAHAHAHAH man you should have been in my shoes for the past 3 days ! this is all i have been doing, if its not the nvidia driver its the screen if its not that its compiz if its not that its the dual boot
<jim> i havent finished with compiz yet and my printer doesnt work with kubuntu
<jim> but i cbfed tonight  ! its almost 2am
<jim> ill come back tomorrow and work on the printer solution :)
<jim> cheers guys im off
<DaSkreech> jim: Night!
<DaSkreech> the fun part is once you get stuff setup it's posibly years before you mess with it again
<DaSkreech> I likeLinux :)
<carlosgomes> hi
<nosrednaekim> hi carlosgomes
<riccardo> hi
<rich__> hi
<JoshOvki> hi rich__
<rich__> ive just installed kubuntu 8.04 with kde 3
<rich__> is it worth upgrading to kde4 yet?
<JoshOvki> i have both KDE3 and KDE4 installed
<DaSkreech> rich__: possibly
<DaSkreech> rich__: That's a very personal question
<JoshOvki> KDE4 isnt quite finished, so i would recommend having both
<rich__> ok, thanks. when should kde 4 be ready?
<nosrednaekim> I use kde4, but quite a few kde applications
<nosrednaekim> *kde3
<DaSkreech> I use KDE4 pure
<JoshOvki> DaSkreech: wat irc program u using?
<DaSkreech> rich__: again. Pretty personal :) I think that by 4.1 most people are going to be ok with it
<DaSkreech> 4.2 sould be stellar
<DaSkreech> so maybe 4.1.4 ?
<DaSkreech> JoshOvki: I don't IRC.. oh wait ... umm irssi
<rich__> thanks ill stick with kde3 for now
<JoshOvki> ah kk :)
<DaSkreech> rich__: Cool give it a look again when 4.1 ships :)
<rich__> can u tell me when that will be?
<DaSkreech> July
<rich__> awesome i was expecting it to be next autumn
<DaSkreech> Nope
<DaSkreech> 6 month schedule
<DaSkreech>  new bugfixes every month new big release every 6 months
<cracker> hi all
<nosrednaekim> hey cracker
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Hardy Kubuntu (KDE3) Pre-orders https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 | 8.04 RC Out: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/RC/Kubuntu
<Riddell> 8.04 RC Out: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/RC/Kubuntu
<Riddell> Hardy Kubuntu (KDE3) Pre-orders https://shipit.kubuntu.org
<nosrednaekim> coolo.... lets watch the mirrors groan :)
<cracker> who know about ubuntu week?
<CYREX> Good day everyone
<nosrednaekim> cracker: not sure when the hext one is
<nosrednaekim> *next
<nosrednaekim> hell CYREX
<nosrednaekim> *hello
<CYREX> I see that the release candidate includes the 2.6.24-16.30 of Ubuntu but will the final version include Kernel 2.6.25 since it came out yesterday
<CYREX> just asking because of the wifi issues in the .25
<cracker> i'm waiting for final kubuntu release!can't wait
<JoshOvki> cracker: going to be waiting a long long time for the final kubuntu release ;)
<cracker> joshovki-sure.. which version you are using now?
<nosrednaekim> CYREX: no.... 24 is going to be in final
<JoshOvki> cracker: sorry i was being too litral with the final version
<cracker> joshovki-it's ok.i'm just install kubuntu 3 days ago.. i found it really nice!
<CYREX> oki thank you
<cracker> hi cyrex
<nosrednaekim> cracker: so you are using hardy?
<cracker> yes..8.4
<cracker> the beta version
<nosrednaekim> 8.04 BTW... 8.4 sould mean that it was released in the 40th month of the year ;)
<cracker> sorry!i'm newbie..so not really sure about that
<mr_marvin_> hi all. silly question, but i can't find where to set up time afer which PC shuts down/hibernates. is there some command?
<nosrednaekim> its ok... just warning you
<nosrednaekim> mr_marvin_: I think guidance powermanager has it
<nosrednaekim> or are you on a desktop?
<mr_marvin_> yes, on a desktop...
<nosrednaekim> mr_marvin_: ah, then I don't know where to set it
<mr_marvin_> what is a cosole command for starting power manager? i can's find it in menus, maybe becuse i switched from gnome.
<nosrednaekim> its not in the menu's... and i'm not sure it will work on a desktop. try "guidance-power-manager"
<mr_marvin_> hm... guidance-power-manager says: This is not a laptop, quitting ...
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nosrednaekim>  I think we can force that
<nosrednaekim> just a sec
<nosrednaekim> mr_marvin_: run "sudo kate /usr/share/python-support/kde-guidance-powermanager/powermanage.py"
<nosrednaekim> and remove the # mark from in front of the "IS_LAPTOP = True" line
<mr_marvin_> ok, thank you
<nosrednaekim> mr_marvin_: you'll have to that again if you update the guidance-powermanager package though
<equex> is ther6.e a chan for
<equex> err
<equex> is there a chan for the 6.06 lts version ? i need some help getting flac to work with xmms, seems there was something wrong with the current plugin and i dont have the old one
<nosrednaekim> this is the correct channel
<nosrednaekim> though I have no clue about that question :)
<equex> oki :)
<Pici> equex: this channel or #ubuntu
<equex> ive tried to download some sources and compile them but the build breaks
<equex> so i guess its not the right package i found
<mr_marvin_> problems, again... "guidance-power-manager.py: cannot connect to X server :0.0"
<equex> its flac-1.2.0-linux-i386.tar.gz that supposedly works, but it wont comile all of it, stops before it gets to the xmms-flac section
<nosrednaekim> mr_marvin_: thats probably ok.
<kaminix> !mediubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediubuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kaminix> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mr_marvin_> but i have no power management window?
<nosrednaekim> mr_marvin_: you running that from a konsole?
<nosrednaekim> mr_marvin_: eh.. forget this... just install kpowersave
<mr_marvin_> yes, form console... ok :)) kpowersave then
<nosrednaekim> yeah I forgot about kpowersave
<emilsedgh> is guidance-power-manager ported to kde4?
<bolder> hi
<nosrednaekim> no
<bolder> down
<emilsedgh> nosrednaekim: and there is no plan to port it?
<emilsedgh> what about knetworkmanager?
<kaminix> Where can I find the new Kubuntu repositories?
<nosrednaekim> emilsedgh: knetworkmanager is being ported
<mr_marvin_> problems, kpowersave krashed... is there any way to say linux not to shut down ever?
<sui> hi
<emilsedgh> good nosrednaekim, where could i get the source? suse repo's?
<nosrednaekim> emilsedgh: I'm not sure actually... I'd ask some suse people
<emilsedgh> ok ok thanks nosrednaekim, i dont really use it.just wanted to give it a try
<emilsedgh> kbluetooth, guidance-power-manager and knetworkmanager are missing in kde4
<kaminix> What's hardy-proposed? Do I want that?
<nosrednaekim> kaminix: thats probably empty ATM
<kaminix> But will I want it later? What's in it?
<tzanger> good afternoon
<nosrednaekim> mostly testing packages for later inclusion to universe or main I believe
<nosrednaekim> you probably do not want it
<nosrednaekim> afternoon tzanger
<tzanger> system reset while doing an update, I ran dpkg --configure -a as it recommended but I need to reinstall the poppler package... so apt-get install --reinstall libpoppler2 libpopper2-qt re-downloads it but still fails
<tzanger> any ideas?
<tzanger> dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute post-installation script: Exec format error
<tzanger> I figured re-downloading the package would have fixed that
<kaminix> Once I've updated my sources list so it'll include all hardy repos, is a aptitude full-upgrade enough?
<nosrednaekim> kaminix: I used apt-get dist-upgrade
<nosrednaekim> you should refresh your packages lists too
<kaminix> Was it enough?
<nosrednaekim> yeah... after running "apt-get update"
<nosrednaekim> worked perfectly
<kaminix> Yes, refreshing packages right now.
<kaminix> Added all canonical repositories too, any reason I should not?
<nosrednaekim> they might not be ready for hardy, but it can't hurt
<kaminix> They have a hardy repo anyway ^^
<kaminix> 1299 updated packages available ^^
<bolder> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Teo-> can i fix the hijack on acer ??
<techbw> hi all, just want to know if there is a way that I can make an image of a kubuntu installation for backup purposes. The whole HDD via a network on a live system
<equex> x crashed
<equex> so say i give up on compiling the xmms flac plugin... is there a player that can play flac files from a whared drive out of the box ?
<equex> shared*
<nosrednaekim> equex: did you try amarok?
<sui> techbw: if you want to create an image you can use dd, tar or rsync
<equex> nosrednaekim: yeah i think so, will try now again
<techbw> is there a step by step that you know of, have been searching for a way to do it on google, but search results do not match with what I would like to do
<sui> techbw: dd makes a opy of a whole partition including all not used space. tar and rsync make "simple" copies of your hdd
<techbw> can I just tar the whole drive, and untar when required
<nosrednaekim> techbw: of the whole partition, ye
<sui> techbw: if you tar your partition you can untar it. but you will need a live-cd after untaring, because tar does not make a copy of your bootsecor
<scott__> is there a change I need to make to the source.lst to upgrade to the Kubuntu 8.04 RC
<sui> techbw: if you tar your partition you can untar it. but you will need a live-cd after untaring, because tar does not make a copy of your bootsecor
<techbw> what command would i use to backup using dd, and to restore the backup, that sounds like Ghost for windows
<techbw> will I be able to restore to a smaller hard drive or only larger hard drive
<techbw> if
<techbw> I am only using 3-7 gig but current hdd is 40gig, and want to put on 10 gig?
<techbw> would dd do the job
<nosrednaekim> I think you can restore to a smaller Hard drive
<techbw> as long as data does not exceed the size of the drive :-)
<user1> how to mount an iso cd image into cd rom drive? i dont want to write the alternate cd to upgrade?
<sui> techbw: no, you cant dd on a smaller hdd
<sui> techbw: you need exactly the same amount of free space on your backup-drive
<sui> techbw: that's one of the disadvantages of dd
<techbw> aaah! so only to larger disk
<scott__> is there a change I need to make to the source.lst to upgrade to the Kubuntu 8.04 RC
<sui> techbw: you need exactly the same space
<techbw> if I then tar the hdd and untar on target machine, how would i get the system to boot again,
<techbw> is there no software like ghost for windows, that can be used on ex3 fs
<lup0> scott__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<sui> techbw: you need a live-cd like (k)ubuntu. and you have to restore your bootmanager
<MIMB1> I'm running kubuntu, and I (somehow) enabled compiz.  I did it so long ago that I can't remember how to disable it.  How do I turn off desktop effects?
<user1>  how to mount an iso cd image into cd rom drive? i dont want to write the alternate cd to upgrade?
<sui> techbw: i don't know any graphical program like this.
<scott__> lup0  I tried that and it will not give me the upgrade button.  That's why I'm wondering if I need to change something in my source list
<lup0> MIMB1: you proabably need to clear your session
<techbw> any command line prog that can do it?
<lup0> scott__: aah, there was a typo or something, change proposed to devel
<lup0> scott__: in the command
<sui> techbw: but i'm not really interested in such programs, 'cause i know what to do on a console
<lup0> scott__: kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel"
<techbw> do you have any tutorial on doing this somewhere?
<nosrednaekim> techbw: you'd need to do a grub-install from a liveCD
<sui> techbw: mom,
<nosrednaekim> after untaring on the other drive
<scott__> lup0 that was it, thanks for the help :)
<lup0> scott__: I was wondering about the same thing 2 hours ago
<techbw> so basically run live-cd after untaring and then run command grub-install
<sui> techbw: this howto is gentoo-related, but you should find the information you need: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Custom_Stage4
<scott__> someone should go on there and change that then :)
<techbw> much appreciated ... don't want to start on the moving from one system to another untill I have all facts, don't want to break the system
<techbw> if I have a working copy of the same version with diffirent configs, can I just copy the one that has the progs already configured to the new system?
<techbw> that would be able to sort my problems out without cloning the entire system
<techbw> I think will just tar old system, and untar on new system. thanks guys
<sui> techbw: on another machine i would prefer a new install. i suppose you have another mainboard, processor etc.
<doml_> hi all.  I'm trying to create an xpm file for a grub bootsplash image.   it's a simple white+grey logo on a black background.  it looks okay after I convert it to 14 color xpm when viewing it in my work environment, yet when I reboot, the white shows up as a garish pink or green or something like that.  is there some recommended way / tools for creating these boot images?
<doml_> just really really simple
<techbw> yeah have the whole setup, but took me 3 weeks to configure the old system, so don't want to spend so much time again to configure the new system, can't even remember what I had problems with
<sui> techbw: it's a nice experiment taring the system. give it a try. but be prepared to make a new install :)
<sui> techbw: but you are experienced now and you will learn a lot ;)
<techbw> well if it does not work, then it does not work, then will spend 3 weeks learning it all over again, freeradius and radiusmanager setup
<techbw> it just did not work the first time round ended up getting tech support to do it
<techbw> now I would like to just migrate to the new system
<sui> techbw: have fun
<techbw> lol will give it a shot...will also read the page on taring and untaring to new drive
<techbw> I love the live-cd stuff cos if I can't get it to work run the live-cd then go online, ask for help
<techbw> gettting used to the *nix stuff, will eventually migrate my personal pc to *nix, kubuntu only though tried others not very comfy with them
<techbw> with u guys here, I have learned alot, so thanks goes out to all the guys that help!!!!!
<techbw> !!!it is much appreciated!!!!
<Pici> techbw: ignore the message from the bot
<techbw> k
<techbw> what was that about anyways
<nosrednaekim> tec have fu:)n
<nosrednaekim> techbw: have fun :)
<matthew_> how can i know what package provides what file?
<techbw> will be, i love chalenges, so exersize the grey matter
<techbw> a little
<airer-girl> hi so i downloaded kubuntu livecd and it doesnt work
<techbw> how do u guys get the text to stand out like that?
<airer-girl> it boots up, then stops ata  black screen, i do ps aux and see x running
<Daviey> matthew_: apt-file
<matthew_> thanks
<airer-girl> anyone?
<equex> nosrednaekim: amarok seems not to be able to browse network shares...
<user1> when i try to upgrade kubuntu to hardy by alternate cd, it asks and tries to download latest packages. i dont want that. i want it to upgrade from cd only. how can i do it?
<equex> works from konqueror and from bash
<equex> so i guess i set it up right
<SlimeyPete> user1: best to ask in #ubuntu+1
<flipstar> why is #kubuntu-testers not on irclogs.ubuntu.com ? is it anywhere else ?
<ddurham> is there a package I can install for kde4 that will give me the cube effect for switching between workspaces?
<ubuntu> Opa
<flipstar> ddurham: you probably talking about compiz..?
<ddurham> ah, ok, I don't know that I want to use that
<flipstar> hm search for desktop effekts or so in kmenu
<ddurham> well, I know where the desktop effects are configured
<ddurham> but I didn't see one for cube switching
<ddurham> wondering if there was a package
<ddurham> KDE4 doesn't use compiz by default, right?
<ddurham> doesn't it use kwin or something
<ddurham> plasma?
<SSJ_GZ> ddurham: kwin
<flipstar> ddurham: maybe take a look at compizconfig-settings-manager formely known as ccsm
<flipstar> bbl
<equex> lol i mounted it somewhere else heh
<ubuntu__> eae moral
<nonewmsg> my hardy's wired conection doesnt work.  it detects the ethernet cards but says it cannot get a dhcp addresss.  it's a nvidia
<nonewmsg> oops wrong tab
<nonewmsg> that was meant for ubuntu+1
<Pendeta> We have 2 windows XP computers and 3 Kubuntu computers on a LAN. One of the XP computers can be accessed. The other one produces a "server timed out" error message. Any idea what might be wrong?
<nonewmsg> can you ping them
<Pendeta> Hold...I'll try.
<nonewmsg> are the XP machines firewalled?  (i have had much trouble with something that simple)
<Pendeta> nonewmsg, so to take so long (new to Linux). Yes, I can ping the XP computer. Firewall is turned off.
<Pendeta> so = sorry
<nonewmsg> ok
<nonewmsg> and you are trying to conect via VNC or ssh, or samba
<Pendeta> samba, I think.
<Pendeta> I just want to use the printer on the XP machine from the Kubuntu machines.
<nonewmsg> can you access the xp computer from the other xp machine
<Pendeta> nonewmsg, I'll check.
<Pendeta> nonewmsg, no, I cannot connect print from the other XP machine either.
<ubuntu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pendeta> nonewmsg, sorry. The page just printed.
<nonewmsg> ohhh you are doing a printer sharing thingy
<Pendeta> Yes.
<Barbarello> Hi, evrbd!
<flipstar> hi, i need a command/app that replaces certain files in subdirectory's with another file..
<Barbarello> Tell me plaese, how can i burn a .nrg image in kubuntu?
<flipstar> !info nrg2iso | Barbarello
<ubotu> barbarello: nrg2iso (source: nrg2iso): Extracts ISO9660 data from Nero ".nrg" files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-1.1 (gutsy), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Barbarello> ok, thanks!
<nonewmsg> mv?
<bolder> bbl
<flipstar> mv style.css 0*/ now deleted 7 of my dir's
<flipstar> oO where are they ?
<flipstar> the style.css is also gone
<Pici> 0*/ ?
<flipstar> the dir's are called 04.18.2008 and so on..so i thought..
<flipstar> *were
<flipstar> what happend ??
<flipstar> anyway to get them back ?
<ubuntu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<flipstar> help!! :/
<flipstar> oh..got them
<flipstar> seems like there where moved in another dir
<user1>  i have ugraded from 7.10 to hardy. when i boot. kde gui is not started , instead iam asked about username pasword. when i run mirc by wine, system gets total held. any help?
<JoshOvki> why are you trying to use mirc?:S
<user1> JoshOvki:  i like it. thats why
<bcml> anyone know how to increase the font size in Google Earth?
<user1> bcml:  do you know how to zoom more?
<bcml> user1: no how do i do that?
<user1> bcml:  i just asked u
<Barbarello> Hi. I have a .tar.gz archive of the distr of thr program. How to extract it properly?
<Barbarello> there's a .c file and makefile inside. What should i do?
<basy> !remote desktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote desktop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dthacker> !rdesktop | basy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdesktop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<basy> Hi, im looking for easy to use remote desktop server for kubuntu... i want to connect my kub from vista...
<Barbarello> !makefile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about makefile - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<a_c_m> hey all
<Barbarello> Hi! How to make .c file eecutable?
<Barbarello> *executable?
<a_c_m> Barbarello .c files are source code (if i recall correctly)
<J4M> compile it?
<a_c_m> so you would need to compile it
<a_c_m> Anyone ever had the problem kubuntu times out when trying to assocate with an AP ?
<Barbarello> so, how to compile?
<a_c_m> Activation (wlan0/wireless): association took too long (>60s), failing activation.
<Barbarello> i've a makefile in the dir too.
<a_c_m> run the makefile
<J4M> go into that dir in a terminal
<J4M> and type make
<Barbarello> so?
<Barbarello> just errors :(
<a_c_m> right
<a_c_m> so fix the errors its probably your missing header/libs
<Barbarello> damn.
<Barbarello> ok. Remember me how to get a repo from terminal?
<J4M> do you have the build essentials?
<Barbarello> APT-GET?
<J4M> yes
<Barbarello> i have build essentials
<flipstar> Barbarello: to make a c file into a executeable type gcc -o <name> <name.c> but this is probably not what you want
<Barbarello> i'll try!
<Barbarello> no :( it was not right (
<Barbarello> i've found it in repo, thanks!
<Barbarello> see ya
<Odd-rationale> if i do kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-proposed" do I get kde 3 or 4?
<fdoving> Odd-rationale: my guess is kde3.
<Odd-rationale> fdoving: that is what i'm thinking, too.
<Odd-rationale> best way to get kubuntu-kde4 is to reinstall?
 * Odd-rationale is ok with that...
<fdoving> you can just apt-get it, or install it in adept_manager.
<fdoving> kde3 and kde4 can co-exist.
<BluesKaj> yup, just choose your desktop at the login menu to whatever suits your fancy kde3 or 4 ...4 hasn't done much for me tho :P
<equex> amarok says "there is no audio channel" when trying to play flac. mp3 works. does this mean libflac isnt installed correctly ?
<equex> i installed the amarok extras
<yugge> Hello
<yugge> I have some problem, I was using virtual boy advance earlier today but noticed the terrible sound quality, so I google for help and found a refference to a person who used an "EXPORT something" command to change the soundsystem to oss, he did mentioned that it should be tunneled back to ALSA anyway, I thought "well, it's just an export, I could change it back" so I tried it out
<yugge> well, it didn't work
<yugge> and I thought I reset it
<yugge> but now my sounds borked
<jdunn> hello
<yugge> anyone know what EXPORT that would be to reset the soundsystem to ALSA and what it should be set to?
<ubuntu_> hi.  i need an iso from my disk.  i'm on a live cd.  how do i access my disk?
<yugge> ubuntu_, mount your disc?
<flipstar> can i prevent konqueror from asking to overwrite a file ?
<flipstar> i have to overwrite dozen of files and it slowly gets annoying :/
<ubuntu_> what is remote share?  unionfs?
<TooEarly> how do i resume from rsync, if i used ssh and a different port. i can't get it to work right
<yugge> ah
<yugge> export SDL_AUDIODRIVER=oss" was the one
<yugge> however SDL_AUDIODRIVER=alsa doesnt work
<lovely> hello, I just got a windows only samsung mp3 player givin to me and I was informed how to mount it as a drive, but forgot.. it was late... never mind, I know to start in /dev but ...
<lovely> cd /dev
<lovely> oops
<lovely> hello, I just got a windows only samsung mp3 player givin to me and I was informed how to mount it as a drive, but forgot.. it was late... never mind, I know to start in /dev but ...
<lovely> ?
<ddurham> hey, I'm having an issue with openvpn
<ddurham> is this an ok forum for a quesiton about that?
<lovely> heck if I know, seems dead
<flipstar> lovely: if its plugged in type a <sudo fdisk -l> in a shell
<flipstar> to gather the device name
<robf_> whats the easiest method of connecting to a vpn via kubuntu
<flipstar> robf_: i think knetworkmanager can handle it
<flipstar> robf_: install network-manager-openvpn first, of corse
<robf_> flipstar:  I guess that isn't installed by default ;p
<robf_> ok
<nick_> Hey guys!  What should I search for to print to a windows shared network printer from a ubuntu server installation?  I see a lot of CUPS info, but it looks like that is for printers attached to the server.
<xoqa> is firefox 3.0 the default firefox downloaded always?... because ...i had installed 3.0 to check it out.. removed it... and then installed the package "firefox" and recieved 3.0... however... it's slightly unstable for work
<ddurham> robf_: install network-manager-openvpn
<xoqa> it crashes while using gmail often.. usually when i click compose or try chatting with workers through the site
<flipstar> xoqa: you're probably at hardy..so install firefox-2 and yes, ff3 is default in hardy
<BluesKaj> firefox 3 is still beta
<nick_> ff3 in hardy seems stable.  I'm a heavy gmail user.
<xoqa> okay, i'll try downloading firefox-2 and see how that goes
<xoqa> nick_: i wish this were so here
<lovely> flipstar: http://paste.linux-vserver.org/12023
<BluesKaj> xoqa, whynot just install the package from synaptic , apt or adept ?
<flipstar> xoqa: maybe it are plugins/addons that are unstable..?
<xoqa> flipstar: ah, firebug may be causing problems
<xoqa> BluesKaj: not sure what you are getting at, i do use those programs :)
<flipstar> lovely: sadly there's no usb drive listed
<BluesKaj> stability , xoqa
<lovely> flipstar: right, the samsung shows up as a camera.
<xoqa> aaah, it was firebug
<flipstar> lovely: hm..maybe you'll find it in systemsettings>advanced>disk's
<myk_robinson> hey. How do I add samba as a startup servide? I always have to manually start it at boot by running /etc/init.d/samba start
<flipstar> myk_robinson: in services..?
<lovely> flipstar: sadly no, but shows on the desktop as USB Vendor Specific Interface with a location on / (camera)
<flipstar> lovely: hm then you probably can access it in system:/media
<myk_robinson> flipstar: where is this located?
<administrator> Hello!
<flipstar> lovely: can't you click on it ?
<flipstar> myk_robinson: systemsettings>advanced>services
<robf_> anyone have a quick howto uri for knetworkmanager vpn access =).... I've never really done much with vpns and now I have to =\
<myk_robinson> found it in systemsettings. Isnt there a command i can type to add this to all runlevels?
<myk_robinson> also, what is the "normal" runlevel?
<robf_> perhaps default is a better term
<lovely> flipstar: yes I can click on it, it is not listed in /media
<flipstar> myk_robinson: try rcconf
<Bobbber> Hello... I need some help with packages here.  I don't seem to be able to do anything without dpkg hanging on dkms?!?!?!
<flipstar> lovely: system:/media .. just copy and paste that to konqueror
<myk_robinson> strange. I am in runlevel 2, which i guess is the default. The System Services gui shows samba set to start on boot.... But it doesnt. any ideas?
<robf_> myk_robinson: is it trying to start and just failing?
<robf_> does anyone have a quick howto for VPN access via kubuntu,
<myk_robinson> not sure. I can just tell you that it isnt starting.. When i run the command /etc/init.d/samba start, it starts with no problem at all
<lovely> flipstar: nope, no love there. camera://Samsung%20YP-T7J@[usb:004,005]/ is the address in konqueror
<myk_robinson> i guess i could just add a shell script to ~/.kde/Autostart, but that's a cheesy workaround
<flipstar> myk_robinson: won't work try <sysv-rc-conf>
<myk_robinson> i'll give it a shot in a bit.. Just got a work call, gotta go.
<myk_robinson> Thanks
<level1_> what package replaces console-data in hardy?
<lovely> flipstar: there has to be a way to force mount as a drive so that I can then add music... or do I bite the bullet and try to get winblows media player to work in wine?
<robf_>  /j kde
<ddurham> robf_: if you install the network-manager-openvpn package, you get a vpn connections in the network manager configuration
<ddurham> robf_: are you setting up the client and the server, or just setting up your client?
<ddurham> robf_: you might need to restart some stuff to get the network manager changes after installing the network-manager-openvpn package
<guevara> buenas
<calinours> ye des francais?
<calinours> je suis complement paumer là
<equex> so there will for sure not be a new kubuntu 8.04 lts ? ...i kind of want to upgrade my 6.06.2
<calinours> hallooooooooooo
<equex> but i guess i have to clean install
<Daisuke_Laptop> there will *not* be a kubuntu LTS this time around, correct
<nick_> How do I determine the URI of a samba shared printer?  I'm trying to add it to CUPS via the web interface.
<Daisuke_Laptop> kde's development schedule fell badly between 3 and 4, with 3 apparently EOLing before the LTS time period expires, and 4.x isn't mature enough for an LTS release
<equex> okies
<equex> :(
<BluesKaj> I'd like to a one time backup of /home , including all .* hidden files so that I can reinstate my kde settings in kmail, Firefox and other important apps and scripts that I need to get rolling after a clean Hardy install ....any suggestions ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> BluesKaj: i'll tell you what not to do
<Daisuke_Laptop> don't just copy the whole home folder to another drive and then install with a different username and expect things not to suck
<BluesKaj> I need to do a clean reinstall Daisuke_Laptop , cuz cupsys is badly broken so package mabager upgrade is out of the question
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Laptop, that didn't occur to me ...just want to save kamil , FF, and python script/app settings
<BluesKaj> gawd my spelling sucks
<Daisuke_Laptop> if you install using the same username, it wouldn't be a bad solution
<Daisuke_Laptop> but i was a dummy
<BluesKaj> always
<Daisuke_Laptop> a really big dummy
<Daisuke_Laptop> which reminds me, i've been upgrading this lappy since feisty, on hardy now...  i should just do a fresh install, might fix some of my suspend issues
<gon> !eclipse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<equex> i wish there was a way to keep most settings and install all the packeges i have in 6,06 on a clean 8.04 install...
<equex> :)
<equex> omg huhu i got flac to work in amarok
<equex> trough a samba share
<equex> now were talking
<PeterFA> What's the quickest way to get a lamp going? I need to develop Joomla! templates and now I need a local copy of Apache and friends running.
<nonewmsg> lamp is an option on the server disks PeterFA
<Jucato> !lamp | PeterFA
<ubotu> PeterFA: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jhutchins_wk> PeterFA: There's usually a howto in theactual lamp package, Joomla I guess.  Install apache, php, MySQL, follow the find directions.
<PeterFA> I'm just hoping to find a quick and easy way. I don't have a spare computer, but plenty of hd space. I'd do it via another computer if I could. Anyways, I just did it the manual way, going through synaptic searching for each piece.
<nicolas> how i change my resolution un xubuntu/kubuntu
<Jucato> Kubuntu: K Menu -> System Settings -> Monitor & Display
<Jucato> Xubuntu: #xubuntu :)
<benpicco> Hi, some way to get rid of system:/media in konqueror?
<user1_> error setting up inter-process communication for kde, could not read connection list,  /home/user1/.DCOPserver_computer1_0   please check dcopserver runing?
<nicolas> what the channel for ppc user ?
<nicolas> ps3 user
<Daisuke_Laptop> channel for ps3 users?
<Daisuke_Laptop> #ipaidtoomuchforthisthing
<JoshOvki> nicolas:  #ps3dev   #ubuntu-ps3     #ps3Linux
<jussio1> #ubuntu-powerpc
<jussio1> or maybe it was -ppc cant remember
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah, for ubuntu on ps3/ppc
 * Daisuke_Laptop whistles innocently
<JoshOvki> jussio1: hey mate
 * jussio1 runs
<jussio1> heya JoshOvki
<ButtBubble> Hello. Just downloaded latest Kubuntu KDE4 iso. Big question, Why does file manager refer partitions as Disk-(n) but installer says /dev/sda(n) ???? I have 3 partitions and cannot determine the correct one I want to use ;-\  VERY confusing....
<Jucato> might want to try asking in #kubuntu-kde4
<benpicco_>  /dev/sda$n is the actual partition, /media/Disk-$n is jus a mountpoint
<benpicco_> you can mount them manualy to see what's on them
<benpicco_> !mount
<stdin> the bot's dead
<benpicco_> pitty, what killed him?
<stdin> probably a mix of lag+sqlite
<benpicco_> poor bot, may he rest in pices
<Jucato> I think you meant pieces...
<Jucato> I think he's more of a capricorn...
<ButtBubble> Okay, thx, but here's the situation. I boot live cd, open file manager and determine (using home/<user>), which existing install I want to keep. I start up installer and it uses dev names! Great... I speak Japanese you speak Pekinese. I speak Italian you speak Dutch...
<Jucato> installers always *always* use device nodes (/dev) names
<ButtBubble> Exactly. F.M. uses mount names. Not confidence inspiring at all. I don't want to wipe the wrong partition! This is silly. Either the installer or F.M. should reference a common identifier....
<nosrednaekim> ButtBubble: run "mount" and it will tell you which is mounted where
<ButtBubble> Ok, will do. Thankyou :)
<ButtBubble> Time to reboot the LiveCD again... Bye.
<stdin> *and make sure you unmount them before trying to partition/format
<ButtBubble> Well, once I know that /dev/sda<n> = /media/Disk<n> I will use the installer as normal ;)
<mwilliams> I am having trouble with Adept
<BluesKaj> mwilliams, what's the error message ?
 * Jucato tries to use ESP to figure out linuxguymarshall's trouble
<BluesKaj> !adeptfix | linuxguymarshall
<stdin> BluesKaj: no bot
<Jucato> bot's dead BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> ok
<linuxguymarshall> BluesKaj:When I start adept I get the following error : "
<linuxguymarshall> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude).
<linuxguymarshall> Would you like to attempt to resolve this problem? No will enter read-only mode and Cancel to quit and resolve this issue yourself.
<stdin> sudo fuser /var/lib/dpkg/lock ; sudo dpkg --configure -a
<stdin> erm..
<stdin> sudo fuser -vik /var/lib/dpkg/lock ; sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Jucato> linuxguymarshall: run that ^^^
 * BluesKaj tries to raise the dead bot ... !bot
<linuxguymarshall> Running it now
<ubuntu> ahan
<ubuntu> too many ppl
<ubuntu> sir i want to ask
<linuxguymarshall> This happened right after I ran Adept updater
<ubuntu> that i have downloaded
<ubuntu> both kubuntu and ubutu
<ubuntu> which one is better to use
<ubuntu> i am a windows vista user
<stdin> ubuntu: please try to keep question on ONE line
<ubuntu> and now want to use it
<ubuntu> oh sorry :)
<stdin> the answer is simple, none is better. try both and see what's best for *you*
<ubuntu> k
<linuxguymarshall> ubuntu: My friend says KDE is nice however GNOME is more functional for basic users however I have no problem with either
<linuxguymarshall> ubuntu:Check out Enlightenment
<linuxguymarshall> That seemed to fix my Adept problem guys
<ubuntu> sir one morething the allications are same for both ubuntu and kubuntu like i can not fing gmail client in kubutu whereas in ubuntu it was already installed
<linuxguymarshall> ubuntu: In Konsole type sudo apt-get install gmail-notify
<stdin> isn't kmail installed by default?
<linuxguymarshall> stdin: I think he wants the notification
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> basically the instant messanger has gmail support in ubuntu whereas in kubuntu 8.04 there is no suport
<stdin> ahh, yes it does
<stdin> kopete
<linuxguymarshall> Is there anyway to get the KDE 4 "Marble Desktop Globe" program in KDE 3.x?
<stdin> gmail is really "jabber"
<benpicco_> linuxguymarshall: yes, just install it
<stdin> ubuntu: http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=57557
<linuxguymarshall> benpicco:where would I go about getting it
<benpicco_> linuxguymarshall: should be called marble so just type sudo apt-get install marble
<ubuntu> thanks
<nosrednaekim> !info marble
<linuxguymarshall> K I got it
<benpicco_> bot is still death
<ubuntu> man i want to ask that when i read an article that if u install Ubuntu then u can have KDE effect by installing its packages so if i install ubuntu then i install its packages then it would become kubuntu or it will be both to me?
<arkaniad> yes
<arkaniad> well, what Exactly do you want?
<arkaniad> like a sort of Dualboot???
<linuxguymarshall> ubuntu:Whenever you log in you can choose between KDE(Kubuntu) and GNOME(Ubuntu)
<arkaniad> So KDE and Gnome?
<ubuntu> yes
<arkaniad> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: you can have both at the same time, just select which desktop you want on the login screen
<arkaniad> eady as pi
<arkaniad> asy
<ubuntu> if i do this it would be dual boot system then
<arkaniad> easy!
<arkaniad> not really,
<ubuntu> man i like kubuntu it is easy for me
<linuxguymarshall> pi is hard. Pie is easy
<arkaniad> it just installs both enviroments
<ubuntu> i am switching from windows vista
<arkaniad> so you can switch back and forth with no rebbot
<nosrednaekim> and of course you can use applications from both KDE and gnome within either
<arkaniad> download, when you get it downloaded and condigured it will ask you if you want KDM or GDM
<ubuntu> and the files or work i do would be same in both or do i have to install softwares in both?
<arkaniad> KDM - K desktop manager
<ubuntu> K is kool
<nosrednaekim> linuxguymarshall: eating Pie is easy, making it, not so ;)
<arkaniad> what are you asking?
<arkaniad> !offtopic
<arkaniad> lol
<ubuntu> see i have downloaded both
<arkaniad> you have?
<ubuntu> yup
<ubuntu> kubuntu
<arkaniad> so you apt-got kubuntu-desktop?
<ubuntu> and ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> kdm actually means K display manager FYI
<arkaniad> lol
<arkaniad> w/e
<linuxguymarshall> Does anybody have experience with *buntu on a Asus Eee PC?
<ubuntu> now if i install ubuntu then how could i get both effects?
<arkaniad>  at the same time? no.
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: if you have two CDs, thats not the same as apt-getting the extra packages
<arkaniad> if you log out you can switch between total KDE and total GNOME
<arkaniad> and you can switch defaults
<arkaniad> trust me, i have this setup
<arkaniad> :D
<ubuntu> how?
<ubuntu> did u installed both? i dont know a simple abcd of buntu
<arkaniad> well, did you apt-get the packages or do you have two seperate cdtoms
<ubuntu> i have two separate cds
<arkaniad> yep, i have a dapper cd and i just downloaded kubuntu
<ubuntu> ubuntu 8.04 and kubuntu8.4
<arkaniad> cd's?
<ubuntu> yup Beta CDs
<arkaniad> cause there is a command to grap the packages from CD
<ubuntu> how?
<arkaniad> no download
<arkaniad> let me see...
<ubuntu> ok wait
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: which one do you currently have installed?
<arkaniad> i found it but i ignored it
<arkaniad> cause i didnt have both cds
<ubuntu> i do not anyone right now :D running it on demo
<arkaniad> running Live, ymean?
<ubuntu> well running on Cd didn't installed it. i was a bit curious in installation
<nosrednaekim> arkaniad: thats only for the laternate CD
<arkaniad> ?
<arkaniad> laternate?
<ubuntu> ??? ???
<Jucato> he meant "alternate"
<arkaniad> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<nosrednaekim> alternate
<arkaniad> you have to install ubuntu first
<kaNNib^L> ok
<linuxguymarshall> I need some help with 3D programs
<kaNNib^L> then?
<nosrednaekim> thank you Jucato :)
<arkaniad> ill find you the command to grab from CD
<kaNNib^L> ok
<kaNNib^L> u mean that i do not have to install kubuntu
<arkaniad> no,
<kaNNib^L> arkaniad: it would be a one operating system or two?
<arkaniad> one
<kaNNib^L> gr8
<arkaniad> you would just install ubuntu, or kde
<arkaniad> as in kubuntu
<kaNNib^L> ?
<linuxguymarshall> Whenever I try to open a 3D game such as Sauerbraten, FlightGear, or W:ET I don't even get a bouncing icon. Its as if the program does not even try
<benpicco_> linuxguymarshall: what's your 3d problem?
<arkaniad> and grab the enviroment from the opoisite CD
<benpicco_> linuxguymarshall: have you installed the driver?
<kaNNib^L> is it possible?
<benpicco_> linuxguymarshall: try glxinfo | grep direct
<arkaniad> yes, very much
<linuxguymarshall> Yes, I have installed my NVIDIA driver. I had no problem with these programs on XP
<arkaniad> these are old, but may work :)
<kaNNib^L> ok i will install it hmm on sunday then will grab ur neck if u wont answer me
<kaNNib^L> :P
<arkaniad> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26709
<kaNNib^L> thanks brother
<arkaniad> email at arkaniad@gmail.com :)
<linuxguymarshall> benpicco:You mean run that in a terminal?
<arkaniad> just, yeah, install it then email me for what to do next
<kaNNib^L> ok
<arkaniad> if i can do it in dapper, you can do it in hardy
<kaNNib^L> i have beta on ubuntu 8.4
<arkaniad> ya
<arkaniad> it will be fine
<arkaniad> Hey YAll i have a question now
<kaNNib^L> well or do i have to wait for aa week to get alpha 8.4?
<arkaniad> it isnt alpha,
<arkaniad> and in 6 days you can get stable
<arkaniad> just apt-get update i think
<arkaniad> Terminal FTW!
<kaNNib^L> well what would u prefer me doc?
<arkaniad> what do you mean?
<kaNNib^L>  i mean should i wait for a week toinstall alpha version
<kaNNib^L> or i can have beta without a single prob?
<arkaniad> what do you mean alpha
<arkaniad> alpha comes first
<arkaniad> beta is second
<kaNNib^L> nope
<arkaniad> stable is third
<kaNNib^L> beta is for testing and to know bugs
<jhutchins_wk> alpha beta gamma delta epsilon...
<kaNNib^L> alpha is a stable version
<arkaniad> i am talking about software
<kaNNib^L> i am too
<arkaniad> no
<arkaniad> that is just "stable
<jhutchins_wk> kaNNib^L: Very few alphas are considered stable.
<kaNNib^L> ahan then it means i should give a hell to alpha and install beta?
<arkaniad> stages of development Alpha>beta>stable
<arkaniad> eg. 7.10 is stable,
<arkaniad> 8.04 is beta
<kaNNib^L> yup
<arkaniad> and alpha is past
<kaNNib^L> so after a week there would be a stable version?
<kaNNib^L> i c
<arkaniad> yep
#kubuntu 2008-04-19
<kaNNib^L> do i have to wait for a week to get stable one?
<arkaniad> which you should be able to apt-get update to
<arkaniad> yes
<arkaniad> but you can still install beta
<kaNNib^L> after installing beta
<arkaniad> and get stable via aptitude when they release
<kaNNib^L> i could get updates
<arkaniad> yes
<kaNNib^L> and it would become stable then
<kaNNib^L> ?
<arkaniad> pretty much
<kaNNib^L> pretty much or a stable one?
<arkaniad> i am not 100% sure it would be the actual "Stable," but you will have updated past the bugs
<arkaniad> if any
<arkaniad> and there are always more updates
<arkaniad> but, is your hardware compatible???
<kaNNib^L> yup always
<kaNNib^L> i dont know
<arkaniad> sweet
<arkaniad> lol
<kaNNib^L> how to check?
<arkaniad> is it liveCD or alternate :(
<arkaniad> liveCD - pop in, boot from cd, and enjoy without installation!
<kaNNib^L> well i have downloaded .iso then burnt it and now using it on Cd
<kaNNib^L> yup liveCd
<arkaniad> oh, so its in your CD drive
<arkaniad> ok
<kaNNib^L> yeah
<kaNNib^L> exaclty
<arkaniad> well then your hardware works i guess, eh?
<arkaniad> :D
<kaNNib^L> how to check?
<arkaniad> well, you are using ubuntu as we speak right?
<arkaniad> or kubuntu, w/e
<kaNNib^L> kubutu
<kaNNib^L> i know a much about GNOME
<kaNNib^L> using kubuntu first time
<arkaniad> and your net, sound, display works??
<kaNNib^L> yup
<arkaniad> well, then it will all work
<kaNNib^L> oll rite
<kaNNib^L> now just tell me again
<kaNNib^L> that i should wait for a week to get stable version
<kaNNib^L> or i can install beta version without any prob?
<arkaniad> brvb
<arkaniad> lol
<kaNNib^L> plz man
<arkaniad> ok sorry
<arkaniad> beta would be fine,
<arkaniad> IMHO,
<arkaniad> just email me if there are any kinks
<arkaniad> arkaniad@gmail.com
<arkaniad> oh and
<arkaniad> good choice picking Linux!
<arkaniad> ok, now is there anyone here that can answer my questions about upgrading????
<kaNNib^L> why gud choice?
<kaNNib^L> yes sure i can
<kaNNib^L> go ahead and ask anything
<kaNNib^L> :D
<arkaniad> because, linux is a very stable/versatile system that is secure. and looks cool.
<arkaniad> ok,
<kaNNib^L> well
<arkaniad> anyone is free to ask this ques
<kaNNib^L> is there that sort of graphics programs available
<kaNNib^L> like adobe photoshop ?
<kaNNib^L> so i could work on graphics easily
<arkaniad> brb
<arkaniad> sorry
<arkaniad> again
<arkaniad> yes there is!!!
<arkaniad> GIMP
<arkaniad> Gn Image Manipulation Tool
<kaNNib^L> ok
<kaNNib^L> babai
<kaNNib^L> have fun and thanks
<arkaniad> u goin?
<kaNNib^L> what is ur name?
<arkaniad> Tanner
<arkaniad> but i prefer Arkaniad
<kaNNib^L> yup it is 4 am here
<arkaniad> oh and email me!
<arkaniad> loo
<kaNNib^L> oll rite i am yasir
<arkaniad> its 6 pm here!
<kaNNib^L> nice meeint u dear
<arkaniad> bye!
<kaNNib^L> lol
<kaNNib^L> babai
<arkaniad> lol?
<kaNNib^L> and thanks
<arkaniad> byeeaaaaa
<arkaniad> kaNNib^L: oh and, if you have a good Graphix card, you can get COMPIZ!!!!!!!!!!!
<kaNNib^L> compiz?
<kaNNib^L> what is it?
<kaNNib^L> now tell me
<arkaniad> 3d desktop
<arkaniad> eg. a cube that you can rotate
<arkaniad> with your desktop on all 4 sides, cept top and botom
<arkaniad> xgl and beryl are same thing too
<kaNNib^L> i c
<kaNNib^L> how can i get it?
<arkaniad> well, baibai
<kaNNib^L> ok babai
<arkaniad> idk?
<kaNNib^L> after installing i will mail u
<arkaniad> kay
<arkaniad> anyone here that i can ask something?
<arkaniad> enyone?
<arkaniad> ah ill go to ubuntu#
<_ZeuZ_> yeah!!
<_ZeuZ_> I reduced the memory ussage of this HArdy, to 130mb ^^
<_ZeuZ_> (using xchat, emesene, and Kaffeine
<_ZeuZ_> oh, and COMPIZ!
<arkaniad> how?
<_ZeuZ_> I got rid of all modules unneeded (from kernel and initramfs)
<_ZeuZ_> then got rid of those pesky python pieces of code to ease my life
<arkaniad> lol
<_ZeuZ_> and replaced them with compiled apps (written in C++ and C)
<arkaniad> i dont know how to do that but OK!
<_ZeuZ_> then I removed the unneeded things from KDE
<_ZeuZ_> then I quitted the services I did not need
<arkaniad> sweet
<_ZeuZ_> then I uninstalled some packages
<_ZeuZ_> and got rid of the session manager...
<PeterFA> I always get a segfault when I run apache2.
<PeterFA> In konsole, I type /etc/init.d/apache2 start and it segfaults.
<_ZeuZ_> peterFA: That usually happens when the memory fragments into RAM and SWAP
<_ZeuZ_> type free -m and show me the resuts...
<_ZeuZ_> if not, try reinstalling it...
<PeterFA> _ZeuZ_, wanna see it in pm?
<_ZeuZ_> of course
<_ZeuZ_> hitme
<jumpkick> how can I get /sbin/lrm-manager to run at start time like its supposed to?
<_ZeuZ_> jumpkick: use sysv-rc-conf to check if it's set to be started on the desired runlevel (if you don't have it, then sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf )
<jumpkick> k
<mr_marvin_> hi all. how can i check power saving options in kubuntu?
<_ZeuZ_> you mean, personalize them?
<mr_marvin_> well, yes... i don't remeber changes i've mege in ubuntu, and i'm afraid my pc could shut down while i'm absent,
<_ZeuZ_> if you're using Gnome (Ubuntu) I can't help you... but if you're using KDE, then go to your tray bar, and click the battery icon
<mr_marvin_> i'm using KDE, but this is not a laptop
<_ZeuZ_> then changing the values, won't elude the fact that from power failure/lack your desktop is going to shutdown/reboot
<mr_marvin_> how do i change the values? where do i find the options? that's what i'm hunting fro...
<jumpkick> can some do an `ls /etc/rc2.d | grep restricted` and tell me what the start number is supposed to be for the linux-restricted-modules-common symlink?
<user1> comand1 ; comand 2 ,        ; will run second command despite first one is completed succesfuly or not. or it will run 2 comands simultaneiously?
<jumpkick> user1: ; = do it after; && = do it after if the first command was true (succeeded)
<jumpkick> || = do it after if the first command was false (failed, exited with a non-zero exit code, etc)
<user1> jumpkick thx
<user1> jumpkick how to skip y/n required to type in some comands?
<jumpkick> echo Y | command
<jumpkick> apt-get -y install ....
<jumpkick> depends on the command
<user1> jumpkick apt
<mr_marvin_> so, is there a simple was to change the time of shutting down od hdd's, monitor, whole pc?
<jumpkick> user1: yeah, see above or apt-get --help...  its -y
<user1> thx
<PeterFA> I have a Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02) and dmesg says I need to get the firmware for it. I don't know exactly which firmware I need though. I've given several choices and one is deprecated.
<user1> any POWERFUL firewall with many features?
<sfire> PeterFA: I'm 90% those require ndswrapper drivers
<sfire> ndiswrapper
<PeterFA> user1, I like kmyfirewall.
<user1> PeterFA ok..
<sfire> PeterFA: do you have the windows driver CD for it?
<PeterFA> sfire, no. The error message points to a web page with instruction that yoink it automagically.
<PeterFA> I don't want to use the Windows driver.
<PeterFA> Hmm.
<sfire> don't have a choice
<sfire> its madwifi or ndiswrapper (windows driver)
<sfire> broadcom isn't madwifi compatible
<sfire> (at least mine in this laptop isn't)
<PeterFA> sfire, http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#fw-b43-new
<sfire> honestly I haven't had a problem using the windows driver... that may work but its a whole bunch more complicated
<sfire> up to you though
<_ZeuZ_> sfire: he-s allready using it, guided him through the process of instaling ONE PACKAGE
<_ZeuZ_> xD
<_ZeuZ_> that;s what you need for b43/bcm43xx
<_ZeuZ_> b43firmwarecutter (or something like that)
<_ZeuZ_> that takes care of downloading the firmware, and fetching it
<RickKnight> PeterFA: Just a thought, but where is the firmware installed?
<_ZeuZ_> /lib/firmware
<nonewmsgs> i have a stupid question
<RickKnight> PeterFA: It should be in /lib/firmware/2.6.20-16-generic for Feisty, /lib/firmware/2.6.22-14-generic for Gutsy.
<PeterFA> RickKnight, I just did
<_ZeuZ_> RickKnight, that depends on the kernel
<nonewmsgs> if i boot from my one sata drive grub menu doesn't come and all i get is a curser and it freezes, but if i start the same disk in supergrub with mbr it starts fine, what is wrong
<_ZeuZ_> but the firmwares are all located under /lib/firmware
<_ZeuZ_> that grub is not installed onto MBR, and that supergrub crashes it
<nonewmsgs> but the option i select is "boot mbr" not start HURD
<_ZeuZ_> seems like you did not though
<nonewmsgs> maybe it is confused that the linux partition is the 3rd partition
<_ZeuZ_> check the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<_ZeuZ_> or run sudo update-grub
<nonewmsgs> my partitions all need tweaked but for now i think i am going to reinstall gutsy (i can't get online with hardy)
<_ZeuZ_> xD
<_ZeuZ_> what seems to be the problem with it?
<nonewmsgs> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4742786#post4742786
<nonewmsgs> i have asked numerous times in ubuntu+1 but i think im invisable there
<user1> any POWERFUL and advanced firewall with many features installable on linux?
<_ZeuZ_> iptables ?
<nonewmsgs> oops wrong link
<nonewmsgs> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=735936&highlight=hardy+wired
<nonewmsgs> that's the real one
<nonewmsgs> the other one was something i found while googling it
<_ZeuZ_> iptables + iproute2 + tcng + arpwatch
<_ZeuZ_> I'll get back to you tomorrow, now I gotta go...
<nonewmsgs> dammit
<nonewmsgs> that's till not it
<nonewmsgs> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=753564&highlight=hardy+wired
<nonewmsgs> that one is it -- really
<ubuntu> Hi !
<nonewmsgs> Dr_willis: i hate to repeat myself but you have helped me several times before, and i wanted to ask if you had any ideas about http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=753564&highlight=hardy+wired (right now i am downloading the altcd for gutsy)
 * Dr_willis just woke up. :) Havent even drank my OJ yet. 
<unix_infidel> lol...
<unix_infidel> it's 7pm :-P
<nonewmsgs> 813pm
<Dr_willis> nonewmsgs,  basic testing i always do is. #1. can you ping other machines by ip. If so - networking is working. Its a dns setting issue.
<nonewmsgs> no pinging
<nonewmsgs> but +1 doesnt have much love
<Dr_willis> if ping isent even working. either the network card modules are not getting loaded. or theres a bug. or its very miss configured
<nonewmsgs> i'm thinking it's a bug
<Dr_willis> or the gateway is not set right. or somthing is messed with dhcp
<Dr_willis> This is when it pays to learn how to manyually configure the network from the terminal
<Dr_willis> test the live  cd - see if it works with it.. see if it works with other live cd and disrtos also id a good test.
<Dr_willis> I never do a 'upgrade' :) i always do clean installs. could be some odd upgrade quirk
 * Mr_Pan is away: 
<nonewmsgs> it was a full upgrade.  livecds of all distros are freaking out over my videocard....i have never seen anything like it
<Dr_willis> right now it LOOKS like from that thread info. that your dhcp server is not working.
<nonewmsgs> i have 6 other computers wired and wireless from that router and they all work fine
<nonewmsgs> including this one that's 3 feet away
<Dr_willis> I would check the obvious like the cables and perhaps reset the router.
<nonewmsgs> but windows does work on it
<nonewmsgs> and is online
<Dr_willis> Time to summarize all these tests in the forum thread then. :)
<Dr_willis> get the ip info from when its using windows. and set it up to use a static ip. might help.
<Dr_willis> ip#, dns server, gateway. - Its possible i guess that some how its gettting a ip thats allready in use.
<nonewmsgs> thanks you Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> I would be curious if you booted into a different desktop thus not starting all the kde networking config tools. If it would work
<Dr_willis> But that manual launching of the dhcp client - and ot not gettting a response.. seems.. odd
<Jimmy1> Hey guys just wondering if someone could help me with my printer ?
<batman> whats the prob?
<nonewmsgs> yes Dr_willis i even tried using the other lan port
<Jimmy1> when i try to print the there is a blank page
<Dr_willis> You have 2 network cards in that box eh?
<Jimmy1> is there ink YES
<Jimmy1> it works ok with windows but not at all with Kubuntu
<batman> make, model?
<Jimmy1> Hp 3550
<Jimmy1> the computer detects it but it just wont print with kubuntu
<Jimmy1> i had the same problem with ubuntu
<Jimmy1> i used that hplip program to set it up but still no lucj
<Jimmy1> luck
<Jimmy1> i tried changing the settings to generic brand also
<Dr_willis> Jimmy1,  and how is it connected?
<Jimmy1> via usb
<batman> so it actually spits out a blank page?
<Dr_willis> I notived somthing odd with my hp printer under hardy. if i boot it loses the printer untill i unplug/plug it back in...
<Dr_willis> wonder if thats been fixed yet.
<Jimmy1> yeh
<Jimmy1> it prints very lightly, you cant read it
<Jimmy1> its very surprising cause in windows it works fine :/
<Dr_willis> Wait.. it 'does print' however?
<Dr_willis> just dosent print proplery?
<RogueJediX> Jimmy1: Maybe you have something called "economics mode" turned on
<Jimmy1> hmm
<Jimmy1> ill have  a look
<robf_> what is the volume controller for kde
<robf_> cos i don't seem to have it down on my lil task bar like i used to,  crashed maybe?
<Jucato> kmix
<robf_> hmm thanks
<robf_> wondered why it wasn't down there,
<Dr_willis> it may have a panel applet you an add.. or it may auto add when its ran
<Jimmy1> ummm where in hplip do i find economics mode ?
<Dr_willis> I just  click on my printer in the printer settings tools and it has pulldowns for the moded and so forth.
<Dr_willis> but mine is an OLD laserjet 5l
<Dr_willis> i always have to rember to set mine to 600dpi instead of the default 300dpi
<rootlinuxusr> anybody around that knows a lot about wireless?
<Jimmy1> sorry i cant find it
<Dr_willis> it dosent matter if they know a lot.. if they dont know aboyut your specific situation. :)
<Dr_willis> !wireless
<rootlinuxusr> nothing's showing up, and that's true.
<rootlinuxusr> WPA-PSK router, i have it showing the connection, even attempts to connect, never gets an IP
<leroy> hey nubie here, where am i???
<rootlinuxusr> !kubuntu
<leroy> lol no, thats my new os
<Jimmy1> lol
<Jimmy1> its fun isnt it
<rootlinuxusr> jenkinsssssssssssssssssssssssss
<rootlinuxusr> sorry, had to.
<Jimmy1> nothing but trouble after trouble with linux
<Jimmy1> but i still like it :)
<leroy> so i'm trying to figure out what the big deal is with linux
<rootlinuxusr> sudo apt-get install geek linux modability
<Dr_willis> leroy,  its flexiable.
<Jimmy1> go on youtube
<leroy> and....
<leroy> so is xp
<leroy> lol
<Dr_willis> xp just got its live 'extended' for a nother year or by MS.
<Dr_willis> xp was just about to get killed off.
<rootlinuxusr> as the phrase goes, use mac for photos/videos/music, use palmpilot for portability, use linux for servers/flexibility, and use Windows for Solitaire.
<leroy> utube....  i don't want some geek to pissme off, i want a conversation
<leroy> lmao
<PhilRod> leroy: well, maybe linux is for you, maybe it's not - if any of Free Software, Open Source, flexibility, access to the underlying OS, scriptability, community or tinkering appeal to you, then you'll love it
<Dr_willis> Technically this channel is for Kubuntu Support. - If you want a conversation about linux. Try ##linux, or #ubuntu-offtopic
<PeterFA> Can I get PHP support in lighttpd?
<Dr_willis> But its a slow night. :)
<leroy> sorry
<leroy> i'm gonna leave u to it
<leroy> thanx guys
<leroy> n gals
<Jimmy1> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES MY PRINTER WORKS
 * Jimmy1 dances
<Jimmy1> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY
<rootlinuxusr> heh nice.
<Jucato> er.. ok.. but easy on the Caps lock
<Jucato> :)
<Jimmy1> Thanks Rouge
<Jimmy1> this linux thing is getting better and better
<rootlinuxusr> CAPS LOCK, CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL.
<Jimmy1> by next week every1 will be deleting vista/xp and using Ubuntu
<Jucato> rootlinuxusr: ahem
<rootlinuxusr> =]
<adude> does anybody know of a program to make simple 2d animations?
<PeterFA> I love caps-lock.
<PeterFA> adude, you can use the GIMP
<adude> okay if forgot about that.
<adude> i will use that
<Jimmy1> ok who can help me with compiz
<rootlinuxusr> go to #compiz-fusion
<rootlinuxusr> =]
<Jimmy1> okie
<PeterFA> On a fresh installation of apache2, I always get segfault starting.
<PeterFA> The log files have nothing in them.
<edju> trying to upgrade to 8.04 RC.  altho never comfortable with adept, thought I'd follow dir's at kubuntu's site.  but, adept does not have the "version upgrade" option.  did apt-get dist-upgrade, but got nada.  how to do it from the cl?
<Jucato> edju: #ubuntu+1 please
<rootlinuxusr> I can see my WPA-PSK router, but when I try to connect in Kubuntu it doesn't give me an IP...any help? it works fine in shitsa.
<batman> adude, you might want to check out ktoon
<adude> will do
<adude> thanks
<PhilRod> rootlinuxusr: are you using knetworkmanager?
<rootlinuxusr> is there a reason i shouldn't be?
<PhilRod> officially, probably not, but I didn't have any luck connecting to my WPA network with knetworkmanager
<PhilRod> I just set it up in /etc/network/interfaces in the end
<rootlinuxusr> how do i do that?
<PhilRod> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7461/
<PhilRod> rootlinuxusr: that's the stanza I use. With that, the system brings eth1 up at boot and connects it to the network
<rootlinuxusr> wext?
<nonewmsgs> why does ktorrent tell me no incoming conections (possibly firewalled) despite having a conection about ~100kbps down and 20kbps up
<rootlinuxusr> anyway to add encryption to the PSK part?
<Ketrel> What are all the places I have to go to say don't blank my screen after X ammount of time? I'm out of places I know of to change it. (I have Compiz installed if that matters at all)
<PhilRod> rootlinuxusr: not sure about the wext part - might not be necessary. Take a look at 'man interfaces' I guess
<PhilRod> rootlinuxusr: nor do I know about encryption - the man page might be able to help
<rootlinuxusr> brb
<yuanchi> ？？
<Jimmy1> hi
<Jimmy1> wb
<rootlinuxusr> sanke
<rootlinuxusr> PhilRod I love you...
<PhilRod> I may have to break your heart then...
<rootlinuxusr> xDD
<rootlinuxusr> so might my fiancee.
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> at least PhilRod can juggle :)
<rootlinuxusr> xD
<PhilRod> argh! I should never have revealed so much in my dot.kde.org picture!
<PhilRod> my intimate secrets up there for all the world to see!
<rootlinuxusr> xDD
<Jucato> only if they read behindkde.org
<Jucato> oops :)
<PhilRod> hehe
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<contrast83> I just installed Hardy and it seems my wireless card isn't recognized at all, although lsmod shows the module for it (airo) is loaded. Can someone help me out?
<Daisuke_Laptop> hey PhilRod, got your PhD yet?
<PhilRod> working on it (literally, right now). But two years left
<mfe> hello
<Daisuke_Laptop> cool, good luck :)
<yuanchi> hello
<PhilRod> thanks, I'm going to need it :-)
<PhilRod> hi yuanchi
<yuanchi> i am from china
<mfe> was wondering if gnash is a viable flash alternative yet?
<yuanchi> 我看不懂你们的话。。。。。。
<yuanchi> 郁闷阿
<robf_> I agree
<BunnyRevolution> !dvd
<BunnyRevolution> !mp3
<Jucato> bot is dead BunnyRevolution
<BunnyRevolution> bot dead?
<BunnyRevolution> bleh
<robf_> O.o wtf
<robf_> freenod or efnet
<Jucato> hm. ok
<mfe> i've heard of splitting hares...but never revolving bunnies?
<Jucato> !test
<ubot5> Failed.
<Jucato> there...
<Jucato> now be kind to the substitute :)
<Jucato> mfe: I think it's more like bunnies revolting
<Daisuke_Laptop> yuanchi: #ubuntu-cn
<Daisuke_Laptop> Jucato: bunnies aren't revolting!  they don't even have thumbs, how would they hold a gun anyway?
<Jucato> couldn't figure out if it were cn or jp :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> no kana
<Daisuke_Laptop> gotta be cn
<Jucato> dude! bunnies have deadly (and lucky) feet!
<Jucato> anyway offtopic :)
 * Jucato sensors self
<robf_> censor ....
<Jucato> er.. right..
<mr_marvin> hello. is sudo used in kubuntu also to start gui apps?
<Jucato> !kdesu | mr_marvin
<Daisuke_Laptop> never
<ubot5> mr_marvin: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<powertool08> does anyone here use the aim client pork?
<Ketrel> ubot5, I read http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo it said that for example kate would not run with "sudo kate" but O
<ubot5> Ketrel: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mr_marvin> thanks, that helped a lot, i always used sudo... but i have another problem
<Ketrel> XD
<Ketrel> Jucato, when I tried sudo kate, it worked
<Ketrel> (and I had done it before reading that)
<BluesKaj> use kdesudo for gui apps ...sudo is till ok in the cli in my experience
<Jucato> it may or may not work. but it will eventually mess up X permissions
<BluesKaj> still
<mr_marvin> sudo xhost +local:myusername reports "xhost:  unable to open display ":0.0"
<Jucato> mr_marvin: I don't think you need sudo for that
<Ketrel> Is there a reason to use kdesudo over kdesu?
<mr_marvin> i tried the above because "kdesu kpowersave" is also "refused by server"
<Jucato> Ketrel: kdesudo is an improved version of kdesu that properly behaves like sudo (kdesu originally uses just su, but was patched to also use sudo optionally)
<Ketrel> ah, so I should use kdesudo
<Jucato> Ketrel: I'd suggest using "kdesu", because if kdesudo is installed, it just symlinks to kdesu...
<Ketrel> or that XD
<Ketrel> Jucato, I ust checked and I have that in refersed
<Ketrel> kdesu links to kdesudo
<Jucato> Ketrel: I always get the "links to" wrong
<nonewmsgs> my one hard drive isnt conecting http://pastebin.com/d91d30e0
<Jucato> either way.. you know what I mean :P
<Ketrel> ah
<Ketrel> which is the one that'll be used the most in the future
<Ketrel> as I don't have a habbit yet, I want to make the one that'll be most usefull
<mr_marvin> if i set my pc to shut down/hibernate for xx hours, where would that config file be?
 * Jucato personally suggests "kdesu", given that there might be some situations were kdesudo might have gotten uninstalled
<Jucato> (and kdesu is "cross-distro".. only Kubuntu has kdesudo... for now)
<Jimmy1> ok so here is my problem ! i went to compiz ppl to get it working right and they told me to do something ! anyway i had to reboot the system, when i did that it wouldnt let me go on the wireless but i could open Konversation THEN i booted again and wireless WOULD work but i couldnt open konversation ! this all came about when i wanted compiz to work but the little icons that close the window/minimise it dissapeared so now im runnig on
<Jimmy1> live cd cause this is the only way i can get on the wireless and konversation
<Ketrel> Jimmy
<Ketrel> if that happens and you can still get ao a terminal
<Ketrel> try running "kwin --replace" without the quotes
<Ketrel> What I did is I bound that command to a key combination that way even if I couldn't get to a terminal I could run it
<Ketrel> it's usefull for when compiz or emerald crash.
<Jimmy1> ok
<Jimmy1> so if i boot now will the it all work again ?
<Ketrel> it should
<Jimmy1> ok brb
<Ketrel> wait
<Jimmy1> ?
<Ketrel> the first thing you should do is get a way available to you to run that command
<Jimmy1> i dont understand  !
<Ketrel> Is compiz starting automatically or are you starting it using "compiz --replace"?
<Jimmy1> compiz ppl told me to type that before and it all fed up
<Ketrel> Well if it starts with your computer and you want to turn it off, first thing you should do is run the command "kwin --replace"
<Jimmy1> yeh i did that
<Ketrel> That should basically turn off compiz. Did that work right?
<Jimmy1> im in live cd so i dunno till i boot
<Jimmy1> reboot
<Jucato> (you're supposed to do that when you're already in your installed (not live cd) system)
<Jimmy1> i cant do it cause as i said before when im in installed mode the computer a) wireless works but no konversation OR b) knversation works but no wireless. thats why im on live cd so i can talk to you guys to find out what happened
<Helios> Hello...
<Helios> I want to use a web development toolkit in linux...
<Helios> just like there is Dreamweaver for microsoft... are there any toolkit for Linux?
<Ketrel> I'm not sure if it's current, but I think there's NVU for linux.
<Jimmy1> ok rebooting ill try on installed mode
<Daisuke-Laptop> dreamweaker isn't a toolkit
<Daisuke-Laptop> Kompozer is a more recent Nvu
<Helios> well i need something like dreamweaver for my linux... :)
<Daisuke-Laptop> dreamweaver, that is*
<Daisuke-Laptop> Helios: kompozer may fit the bill
<Daisuke-Laptop> personally, i recommend vi
<Helios> u mean vi in konsole?
<Helios> Where can i get a tutorial about how to use vi?
<flaccid> Helios: google
<Jucato> http://www.vi-improved.org/tutorial.php ? google?
<Helios> ok thanks
<andrew_> In Kate, how can I make it not put a character when I put a tab?
<Jucato> a character?
<Helios> How can i enable syntax Highlighting in konsole?
<andrew_> it looks like a comma
<Jucato> ah, markers
<Jucato> don't worry, they aren't really printing characters... (they're not really there)
<flaccid> andrew_:  Settings - configure kate - indentation
<Jucato> yeah you can turn them off :)
<flaccid> insert spaces instead of tabs
<Jucato> flaccid: er?
<andrew_> which option, I don't see it?
<flaccid> andrew_: are you coding?
<Jucato> I think you want "Show tabulators" instead
<Jucato> andrew_: Settings -> Configure Kate -> Editor -> Editing -> uncheck Show tabulators
<andrew_> flaccid: sometimes, but not all the time
<flaccid> depends what you want really
<andrew_> Jucato: that was it, thanks :)
<Jucato> Helios: syntax highlighting in vim?
<Helios> yeah
<Helios> i mean vi
<Jucato> I think you need to have vim-full installed
<Jucato> well vi is linked to vim, we actualy use vim, not vi
<Helios> ah ok
<ubuntu> hi. I'm trying to install ubuntu off a livecd, using the "install" option.  The install goes fine, but when it's done I try to apply all the available package upgrades using adept.  That goes for a while and then crashes, saying there was a problem.  After that, I can't restart Adept, it tells me something's already using the package database.  If I try to reboot after that, it tells me "file not found" or something like that
<flaccid> !adeptfix | ubuntu
<ubot5> ubuntu: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<flaccid> the file not found sounds like grub though
<ubuntu> i can reinstall just easily.. it doesn't take much time.  But this has happened twice already
<ubuntu> why would apt be crashing?
<BluesKaj> !update
<ubot5> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<monkeybritches> Is it Error 15?
<rickey> can someone tell me , what decoders i need to play amaork radio stations
<BluesKaj> Adept is trying to update already installed pkgs , that was a known bug with earlier Gutsy.
<ubuntu> is there a fix/workaround, BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> ubuntu , yes it involves updating the sources.list IIRC
<ubuntu> i see.  i'll reboot and try that.  by the way.. when i finished upgrading packages, it told me there was an upgrade to kubuntu available, and asked if i wanted to upgrade.  do you know how I get to that option? wihtout installing all the packages first, that is
<rickey> how do  or where do i look to findout what decoder i need to play internet radio in amaork
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, that's part of the bug I just mentioned ..adept just keeps trying to upgrade til the source.list is fixed
<ubuntu> by "updating the sources.list" do you mean via the adept GUI?
<ubuntu> "refresh" or whatever?
<BluesKaj> rickey, sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<BluesKaj> you have to find a newer version of the source.list
<BluesKaj> default sources.list
<arthur06> someone?
<BluesKaj> ubuntu Open Adept Package Manager. On the menu of that screen,click on Adept -> Manage Repositories, click the Kubuntu Software tab, check all the boxes with an "X". The same goes for the Third Party software tab. Close, and then in the terminal do : "sudo apt-get update".These backport repository packages are not guaranteed to work 100%,so use them with caution.
<rickey> thank you blue
<ubuntu> okay, I will, thanks
<ubuntu> what do you mean by "backport repository"?
<BluesKaj> they reositoris which contain packaged apps that kubuntu isn't allowed to contain by law
<BluesKaj> repositories
<ubuntu> ahh
<ubuntu> gotcha
<BluesKaj> codecs etc
<BluesKaj> well, mostly US law AFAIK :)
<BluesKaj> RIAA is dead , but just doesn't know it yet
<andrew_> When I use knetworkmanager it will not autoconnect to any wifi with a WEP key, even if the key is stored.  Is there any way to change that behavior?
<BluesKaj> !wifi
<ubot5> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<arthur06> some BR
<arthur06> some portuguese?
<BluesKaj> !pt
<ubot5> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<arthur06> #ubuntu-br
<arthur06> #ubuntu-br some portuguese here?
<andrew_> I'm looking for a setting in knetworkmanager, other than having to manually connect to networks using WEP, it works fine
<krawek> arthur06: doble click sobre ==> #ubuntu-br
<arthur06> thankss...now i understand
<BluesKaj> hmm, wonder if he can even read portugese
<arthur06> I am inexperienced here in this IRC.
<BluesKaj> ok
<alan> New at IRC
<alan> I installed Kubuntu 7.10 on a friends machine. After a day or so of running well, the machine decided to boot into BusyBox shell.
<alan> I suspect there was something in (possibly) a kernel update that Adept pulled in and hosed the system. Googling everywhere.
<alan> I don't suppose that theres anyone answering here with similar problems...
<alan> Is there a way to see other people's response?
<alan> This is freaky, like talking to ghosts...
<BluesKaj> Busybox shell ?
<BluesKaj> anyway it' s late ...bedtime for me
<alan> Yes
<alan> Alright, I'll try the forums.
<will01> ey im having an issue with this kubuntu install i did, when i logged on this morning, it said it couldnt find my network card, so i figured, i would just pop in an old extra and find the issue, i try that and come to realize that that doesnt work either, the line is fine because it works on an old dell laptop running damnsmall
<zeno> hi i have an olympus d-595 camera, but it says its not connected propperly in kdigicam, any ideas?
<pyro17> where did superkaramba put one of the things i downloaded though it
<pyro17> through
 * dthacker-work shakes the channel gently
<nonewmsgs> how do you get a picture with a geforce 7900?
<kevin__w> !ghost
<ubot5> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<dthacker-work> nonewmsgs: could you be more specific?  what problem is occuring?
<nonewmsgs> i get to grub menu.  i see the loading screen then it goes black
<nonewmsgs> i have changed drivers to even vesa
<dthacker-work> What version are you trying to load?
<nonewmsgs> 7.1
<nonewmsgs> gutsy
<nonewmsgs> hardy wouldnt let me use my wired internet
<dthacker-work> What CPU and Ram does this machine have?
<nonewmsgs> 2.13ghz coreduo 2gb
<nonewmsgs> usually overclocked but not during initial setups
<dthacker-work> Is coreduo  dual core?  What CPU manufacturer/
<dthacker-work> ?
<nonewmsgs> intel yes
 * dthacker-work crosses memory off of his potential problems list
<dthacker-work> Have you ever run Ubu/Kubuntu on this machine before?
<nonewmsgs> yes with a 7300
<dthacker-work> what is a 7300?
<nonewmsgs> low endgeforce
<nonewmsgs> nvidia videocard
<dthacker-work> ah, ok.  So it's probaby not  memory, cpu, kernel, and you've changed video cards.  I think you are going to have to do some googling.
<nonewmsgs> but my favorite tihng so far is even in safe mode i get stuck in nano/pico trying to edit my xorg.conf
<nonewmsgs> ctrl key doesnt work there
<jacob> i just installed kubuntu with a laptop of bcm4312, how can i make my wireless work?
<dthacker-work> !bcm
<nonewmsgs> and sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg gives an error (i have to take out -phigh)
<ubot5> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dthacker-work> I see others are struggling with this in the forums
<metbsd> is it possible to run kubuntu from dvd rom?
<dthacker-work> metbsd: with a live CD?  Yes.
<metbsd> cuz i no wanna make a seperate space for linux
<metbsd> just use linux desktop for bore
<kkathman> evening all
<dthacker-work> hello kkathman
<maduser> sup
<kkathman> howdy :)
<maduser> so.....
<TeslaTony> Where is the config file to enable/disable wifi cards?
<dustin_> hey
<dustin_> hello?
<maduser> what?
<X9nLinuxL> What web page maker might anybody here recommend to use?
<maduser> the mozilla one
<kkathman> so is it true that if you have both ubuntu and kubuntu on your system your chances of upgrading to the newest version (Hardy) will be nearly impossible ??
<Jucato> kkathman: why would it be? anyway, you can confirm in #ubuntu+1 if you want
<kkathman> Jucato:  I have heard disparate stories on this
<pquarles> kkathman, who told you that? that's a very dubious claim imho
<kkathman> Jucato:  that there is a "different" procedure for upgrading
<kkathman> pquarles:  see aboce
<kkathman> aboce
<kkathman> ahhh
<kkathman> above :)
<kkathman> you cant use the dist-upgrade if you have BOTH ubuntu and kubuntu??
<Jucato> of course you can
<pquarles> kkathman, each procedure would upgrade packages for GNOME and KDE
<kkathman> see I thought that would be the case
<kkathman> but I was told that my chances of a successful upgrade would be nil
<Jucato> there are different methods of how to modify the sources.list and making sure you have the neceesary base packages for a smooth upgrade **using the GUI**
<kkathman> I personnally havent had a problem if I was on one or the other
<pquarles> kkathman, again, I don't think whoever told you this knows what they are talking about
<Jucato> using the command line (editing sources.list yourself, using apt-get or aptitude) is the same all throughout
<pquarles> Kubuntu and GNOME are not different OSes -- they are just different sets of packages
<Jucato> anyway, like I said, try confirming in #ubuntu+1
<kkathman> Jucato:  I have always just manually changed the sources.lst and did the update and dist-upgrade
<Jucato> but afaik, there are no such issues
<Pendeta> Is there a chat group for setting up and administering LANs?
<bragoo08> for what os
<Pendeta> Kubuntu and Win XP mixed.
<bragoo08> not sure, but mine just worked on install. Win XP & Kubuntu
<bragoo08> is yours wifi or wired?
<Pendeta> Both
<bragoo08> the only problem i have is kubuntu can see the other pc's on the network, but the others can't see kubuntu!
<Pendeta> Just learned there is a #samba node. I'm headed there.
<bragoo08> c ya
<robf_> what pkgs will install all the screensavers
<robf_> I've installed some,  but...they "don't work"
<robf_> they're in the list,  but,  don't do anything
<romunov> anyone good at cyrillic?
<robf_> i can draw those backwards R pretty good
<romunov> u is? that's so cool
<robf_> thats all I can do
<robf_> but its so easy,  it's like R,   only the other way around =)
<romunov> i'm just trying to find out if the contact person on this page is male or female: http://herba.msu.ru/algae/collegues/torskaya.html
<robf_> I'm guessing female
<robf_> though not sure if ukraine "alena"  could be male.. :p
<robf_> doesn't say otherwise,  but the name is Alena
<robf_> so in eastern europe,  the resume is based upon publications not experience? heh
<robf_> oh never mind is not a resume ><
<robf_> she is a female though I'm guessing
<romunov> i thought sergey would know more
<romunov> but he parted... great
<robf_> ah
<robf_> I'd say an alena would be a female though
<Jucato> hm.. #kubuntu-offtopic  please
<robf_> Jucato: yeh since everyone here is talking it up
<robf_> Jucato: and assisting with problems
<Jucato> it doesn't matter. it's still offtopic
<robf_> *shrug*(
<romunov> it can be distracting if you see a new message on the channel, and you quickly flip over and it's only two guys trying to guess a sex...
<robf_> heh
<Zombie> Anyone here decent at SQWL?
<Zombie> Anyone here decent at SQL?
 * Jucato was wondering what SQWL was :)
<Zombie> Sorry, I'm a little tired.
<Jucato> I think there's a #mysql channel if you need help...
 * Jucato sucks at databases.. even just the MS Access kind :/
<pteague_laptop> what's a good image viewer that'll do slideshows & works in konqueror?
<flaccid> in konq?
<Jucato> what kind of slideshows? and what do you mean by "works in konqueror?"
<Jucato> Installing kipi-plugins will give digikam and gwenview added tools to make an mpeg slideshow..
<pteague_laptop> maybe it was gwenview i was thinking of
<Greenery> there will only be one RC for Kubuntu?
<flaccid> rc meaning?
<Jucato> Release Candidate
<flaccid> or runtime control
<Jucato> Greenery: there are 2. there's a KDE 4 Remix link at the bottom of the list of links
<kaminix> Since installing the new Kubuntu I have a really annoying really loud sound when using tabs in Yakuake (I assume any terminal). How do I remove this?
<_DiGiTaL_> Which version of KDE comes with Ubuntu 8.04RC?
<Jucato> !khardy | _DiGiTaL_
<ubot5> Factoid khardy not found
<Jucato> bah..
<flaccid> kaminix: right click - settings - bell
<kaminix> I think it's 3.5.9, latest.
<Jucato> _DiGiTaL_: 1 CD for KDE 3.5.9, one for KDE 4.0.3
<_DiGiTaL_> ah okay thanx Jucato
<kaminix> Thanks flaccid :)
<Jucato> see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/RC/Kubuntu for details
<_DiGiTaL_> Think i will test out the kde4
<flaccid> np
<_DiGiTaL_> Cant resize my system drive using the Disk Management tool in Windows is it possible to still do a dual boot?
<Daisuke_Ido> here's a dumb and obscure question...  does anyone know how to quickly rewrap a text file?
<Greenery> hmm, i tried to upgrade to RC, but the version upgrade isn't there when i entered the command on run
<Barbarello> Hello!
<Barbarello> i've got a trouble. I had a WinXP and kubuntu 7.10 installed on one pc. Now, i need to reinstall XP, i'd remove it. But after XP setup system returns a message: "disk occured. Press Ctrl+Alt+Delete to restart". I've done fixmbr and fixboot already. Nothing works, What should i do?
<thyko> !nvidia
<ubot5> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ketrel> How can I configure default applications for things like music and video, the System Settings only has a few things and not those.
<Jucato> Ketrel: Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> File Associations
<Ketrel> Ah ok.
<Ketrel> Will that be changed in KDE4 do you know?
<Jucato> in KDE 4 (unless Kubuntu changed it) it  is in System Settings -> Advanced tab -> File Associations
<Ketrel> ah gotcha :)
<pascal> hi together
<kaminix> How do I change the font priority order? There seems to be some priority thingie concerning fonts, like: 'if character is unavailable in this font, try this one'.
<pteague_laptop> anybody know how to get xchat not to use such a large icon in the tray?
<felix> Hola
<bbsing> HI
<bbsing> 有说中文的吗？
<Daisuke_Ido> !cn | bbsing
<ubot5> bbsing: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ubotu> bbsing: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Jucato> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Jucato> good bots :)
<redmoon> Ahmm o.o... Can someone help me ? =x
<redmoon> with....
<redmoon> This frostwire problem
<redmoon> =x
<Daisuke_Ido> easy, don't use frostwire (haven't we done this already?)
<redmoon> But I like frostwire... and i already know how to use it.... compared to.... the torrent thing
<redmoon> >.>
<redmoon> <.<
<Jucato> -_-
<JoshOvki> redmoon: other torrent programs are easy enough to use
<redmoon> Well im sorry that im computer illiterate
<redmoon> >.>
<Daisuke_Ido> don't apologize, learn :)
<JoshOvki> lol
<redmoon> None the less i dont like using torent programs anyway.....
<Daisuke_Ido> why?
<redmoon> torrent*
<stdin> have you said what your problem is yet?
<redmoon> because... 1) I cant learn on my own... let alone if there is no one to teach me... 2) im completely stupid with new OS and 3) I just like frostwire....
<redmoon> =/
<Daisuke_Ido> 1) why?  2) everyone is at first  3) fair enough.
<redmoon> Moving on............
<redmoon> Maybe ill figure it out........ later
<redmoon> Is there a way ... to run exe programs.... if you have a ahm.... emurl.. or w/e?
<stdin> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<JoshOvki> wine will do some
<Daisuke_Ido> what are you looking to run?
<redmoon> Ahm... its a ahm... Game...
<redmoon> its .exe though
<redmoon> so yeah...
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, the ellipses are really REALLY annoying.
<redmoon> SO ...... should i just use the wine thing?
<stdin> you don't have that much choice
<Daisuke_Ido> just for funsies, what game?
<JoshOvki> redmoon: it might not work either. some things just dont work on wine
<stdin> it's either wine or a vm
<redmoon> Ok.............. well this may sound stupid........ but its a dancing game...........why?
<Daisuke_Ido> (we aren't backwards hicks, if it's a relatively popular game, we'll probably know what you're talking about)
<Daisuke_Ido> "a dancing game"
<redmoon> Audition.........................
<Daisuke_Ido> something similar to, say, DDR?
<redmoon> precisely
<Daisuke_Ido> check out stepmania
<redmoon> wtf is that?
<Daisuke_Ido> google it.
<redmoon> fair enough...
<Daisuke_Ido> it's a free, open source, ddr game
<redmoon> Id still prefer Audition.. i already have a lvl 35 character there....
<redmoon> its annoying to have to play something new...
 * Daisuke_Ido shrugs
<redmoon> Yay for firewfox?
<redmoon> =x
<redmoon> holy cow that looks harder than audition
<Dagoth> hello
 * redmoon sighs..
<Dagoth> where am I?
<Jucato> in #kubuntu
<Dagoth> lol
<JoshOvki> cyberspace
<stdin> france?
<redmoon> well.... at least i have 2 OS... the other one is gay windows exp... This is my 2ndary OS... and until i can figure out how to use Linux.... then windows will be my main OS @_@
<Dagoth> but what does it mean in fact?
<stdin> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<redmoon> no wait.. actually i have 3 OS...
<redmoon> Oh snap... whats the diff between linux.. binary and source?
<stdin> Dagoth: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<JoshOvki> redmoon: if you are as computer illirate as you said you where, why do you have 3 OS's installed, why not just stick to one and get to know how to use it properly?
<Dagoth> ok I think I begin to understand
<stdin> redmoon: binary is compiled source, so you don't have to compile it
<Dagoth> so thaht's quite like a forum about kubuntu but live
<redmoon> I am computer illiterate with Linux... i have 3 b/c i already learned how to sue windows and mac
<redmoon> =.=
<Dagoth> isn't it?
<redmoon> or vista i mean
<redmoon> use*
<stdin> Dagoth: yes, this channel is the Kubuntu community support channel, there are also may other channels on this network
<JoshOvki> redmoon: Learn how to use linux with a different torrent program, easy :)
<stdin> and that, was a netsplit :)
<redmoon> ............ i cant...
<Dagoth> ok I am looking for a channel where the topic would be about kde 4, do you one??
<JoshOvki> so you can learn how to use 3 O/S properly but cant learn how to use a simple torrent program?
<redmoon> The saying... 2 heads are better than one .... Is practically true... so if i have to figure this out on my own im dead >.>
<redmoon> i never said i learned all 3....
<redmoon> i only know vista nd windows
<redmoon> >.>
<stdin> Dagoth: several, for Kubuntu KDE4 support use #kubuntu-kde4 or for general KDE4 support there's #kde
 * JoshOvki wont make a comment
<Dagoth> it's for general questions about how fast it is...
<redmoon> wont make a comment... therefore you agree that im stupid with a new OS
<redmoon> ok? ok....
<stdin> Dagoth: depends on the time, most people in there are in europe, and it can be random as to how fast
<Dagoth> no I didn't mean it, it was just about asking few questions about haw fast the desktop manager kde 4 is in comparaison with kde 3.5 for example
<philipp__> how do i get a javaplugin for konqueror
<stdin> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<pitty86> sziasztok
<pitty86> segítséget kérnék
<pitty86> új linux felhasználó vagyok
<pitty86> és akadt egy kis gondom
<stdin> !hu
<ubotu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<jpatrick> !cz | pitty86
<ubotu> pitty86: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<bragoo08> wtf is that jargon?
<jpatrick> !ohmy | bragoo08
<ubotu> bragoo08: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<llutz> !hu | pitty86
<ubotu> pitty86: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<redmoon> Oh wow im so stupid i cant even get this stepmania to download or install or w/e
 * redmoon drowns in self pitty and stupidity
<DOOM_NX> good morning :)
<redmoon> la la la ....
<redmoon> good.... waaay early morning... for me
<JoshOvki> DOOM_NX: well i will agree wih morning ;)
<DOOM_NX> :)
<redmoon> sha na na na.... sha na na na.... Hey hey..... Goodbye
<redmoon> doo bop de doo shoo boo de doo
<redmoon> I have an idea..........
<redmoon> Im going to buy... the book Linux for dummies...
<redmoon> that might help me...
<redmoon> PE@CE OUT ALL =x
 * JoshOvki kicks redmoon up the backside
<kaminix> Anyone here who's good with CJK fonts? All my CJK looks horrible since upgrading to Hardy.
<Wizard_> hello
<arthur06> hello
<Wizard_> is kubuntu 8.04 rc available for powerpc?
<Wizard_> i followed instructions given on kubuntu.org but adept does not show any 'version upgrade' button
<arthur06> sorry...i dont understand about configurations of the linux
<Wizard_> ah! got it, the mentioned wrong command line switch :)
<Wizard_> arthur06: what aspect of linux configuration?
<arthur06> ah
<arthur06> forget
<arthur06> kubuntu
<Wizard_> what's wrong with it?
<micha__> does somebody know where the config file for the gui shutdown button is ...
<Wizard_> gui shutdown button?
<micha__> the red thing under the kmenue ...
<micha__> my box doese not fully shut down ... sudo shutdown -pH now does shutdown fully ...
<Wizard_> micha__: you can configure it in 'login manager configuration'
<rmtaz> hey, Im getting some errors when I try to run the live cd. I want to install on my second partition but I son't know what to do
<rmtaz> *dont
<micha__> cool thanks Wizard_ thats it ...
<Wizard_> your welcome :)
<rmtaz> when I click on start/install it gives me a code plus a description: 33.913692 Invalid MAC adress
<Wizard_> lol
<Wizard_> somethings wrong with your network card
<rmtaz> crap
<Wizard_> could you open terminal and type /sbin/ifconfig -a ?
<rmtaz> yeah, it says something about complaining to my hardware vedor after that
<rmtaz> then more errors
<Wizard_> maybe it loaded wrong driver
<rmtaz> it gives me those errors when its booting
<Wizard_> or something like this
<rmtaz> so I can't get to the terminal
<rmtaz> or anything for that matter
<Wizard_> uh
<viren> hi i am new to kubuntu, how can i play mp3's in amarok
<Wizard_> yesterday it asked me if i want to install mp3 support :D
<rmtaz> I cant find anything on any forums for my prob, heh
<viren> ?
<Wizard_> hmm.. there was some info on ubuntu wiki
<Wizard_> viren: wait a second
<Wizard> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Wizard> viren: that's for you
<viren> <wizard> i am using kubuntu
<Seren__> I got a strange error with firefox, the first time I launch it after boot up it does not start
<Wizard> viren: so?
<viren> does that link apply to this aswell
<Wizard> read this article, it also describes kubuntu
<Wizard> yup
<Jucato> or you could just try playing an mp3 in amarok, it should detect if the codec isn't installed and ask if you want to install it
<Wizard> that's what i've said first
<viren> i tried that and it doesnt work --
<Jucato> libxine1-ffmpeg is the package you'll need. you can just install kubuntu-restricted-extras to get most of the codecs and plugins you might want
<rmtaz> you did not specifically tell viren to try playing an mp3
<rmtaz> heh
<Wizard> usually i treat people who are using irc as smart enough to 'process' simple hints
<viren> im lost
<Wizard> ;)
<rmtaz> haha
<Wizard> uh
<Wizard> viren: what happened?
<Wizard> that article is pretty good
<Wizard> worked for me, for my friend..
<viren> is konsole the same as terminal
<Seren__> yes viren
<Seren__> what newsreader do you use under kubuntu ?
<Wizard> viren: lol, yes
<Wizard> it all refers to 'terminal emulator'
<Jucato> viren: here's an easy one. go to K Menu -> Add/Remove Programs. then search for "Kubuntu Restricted Extras". check the box beside it to mark for installation. then click on Apply Changes. wait for it to finish then you're good to go
<viren> Reading package lists... Done
<viren> Building dependency tree
<viren> Reading state information... Done
<viren> E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Jucato> viren: you'll want "kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<rmtaz> ohhh
<rmtaz> add deb
<viren> jucato... cant find
<jerknextdoor> hey, so silly question.  i'm trying to update to the rc1 of hardy.
<Seren__> viren : try dpkg -l *-restricted-extra*
<jerknextdoor> not working the way the walkthrough says it should
<Seren__> it should list package with restricted-extra in them
<Wizard> jerknextdoor: i have same problem few minutes ago, they mentioned wrong command-line switch
<Jucato> #ubuntu+1 for Hardy questions
<jerknextdoor> Wizard:  any help?
<viren> seren where do i put that
<Wizard> --dist-upgrade-devel
<sigma_> is anyone here running the latest svn build of what is to be kde 4.1?
<Seren__> viren : in the konsole
<jerknextdoor> jucato:  sorry brother,
<Jucato> jerknextdoor: no problem
<Jucato> sigma_: might want to try #kubuntu-kde4 though most are probably using Kubuntu packages
<viren> no luck seren
<jens_> hi all
<Seren__> what does it tell you ?
<viren> no packages found matching
<Seren__> ok
<Seren__> then in console try to type "kdesu adept_manager"
<jens_> does anyone know which pc is needed by kubuntu 8 and 7
<sigma_> its just i saw a tour of what is to be 4.1 at the kde.org news site. its looking alot more usable
<Seren__> once adept_manager is launched, click on the "adept" menu and select "manage repositories"
<Seren__> in that new window select the first 4 options
<rmtaz> sigma: link?
<Seren__> ( one of them is called restriced )
<Seren__> you are going to enable new repositories where the package you are looking for is located
<viren> done
<Seren__> ok you can then quit adept manager
<sigma_> rmtaz: its in that kde news feed on the kde.org site, a few articles back. it links you to the full screenshot review
<viren> it busy updating
<Seren__> it is ok you are getting the new list of package
<viren> now
<Seren__> once in it is updated you can search the ubuntu-restricted-extras in the adept manager
<Seren__> or in console typing " sud apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<viren> ok
<Seren__> sudo not sud
<Seren__> and you should then have mp3 support
<jpatrick> kubuntu-restricted-extras*
<Seren__> jpatrick: I don't have kubuntu-restricted-extras on my system
<kaminix^> Is 915GL really supposed to be intel in xorg? Doesn't it use i815 or something?
<Seren__> only something called ubuntu-
<Seren__> and I am under kubuntu
<jpatrick> Seren__: it exists, and has the kubuntu specific things in it
<Seren__> I am under hardy it has maybe bee replaced ?
<jpatrick> Seren__: you might want to install it
<Habbotom> Hey
<viren> wat do i search for
<Seren__> select not installed
<jpatrick> Seren__: I can apt-get it here.
<Seren__> and type restricted-extra in the box
<jpatrick> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10 (gutsy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<rmtaz> Wizard... if I could get to konsole, how would I fix my mac address problem?
<Wizard> dunno, i just wanted to get more info about it
<rmtaz> ahh
<viren> its downloading
<Seren__> jpatrick> you are in gutsy not sure it still exists in hardy cause I can't find it
<viren> thanks soo much for your help
<Wizard> rmtaz: you could probably unload modules from that nic
<Wizard> and that try to find a solution
<jpatrick> Seren__: "Version 10 (gutsy)"
<viren> seren do u know how to install skype for kubuntu
<Seren__> jpatrick : checking on the website the package still exists
<Seren__> I dunnon why I can't see it
<Habbotom> How is every1 accessing the IRC, I'm using Konversation
<Wizard> Habbotom: irssi
<jpatrick> Habbotom: irssi
<rmtaz> does irssi give you more control than konversation?
<Seren__> viren > as far as I remember skype is in another repository with commercial software
<Seren__> so you must add that repository
<jpatrick> rmtaz: yes
<Seren__> viren: look here http://www.medibuntu.org/
<Seren__> there is an howto and everything
<Seren__> jpatrick> I have replaced ubuntu extras with kubuntu extras
<jpatrick> Seren__: cool
<Seren__> apparently they are pretty similar
<Seren__> except that gstreamer is not included
<jpatrick> KDE uses xine
<Greyhound-> is kubuntu 8.04 going to launch on the same date as ubuntu 8.04?
<kenan_> can u hepl me someone?
<ubuntu> @Greyhound think so
<ubuntu> exit
<kenan_> can u help me_?? someone....
<viren> seren how can i connect to my dektop from laptop
<Habbotom> Get Wine
<madex> hi guys
<Habbotom> And download Teamviewer
<madex> whats the pack for all the flash player etc?
<madex> sudo appt get blah blah
<madex> anyone?
<xRaich[o]2x> madex: flashplugin-nonfree
<Seren__> viren > do you mean sharing directories ?
<aslan> Haaalo
<rmtaz> wizard?
<Wizard> rmtaz: i have to go to work
<rmtaz> bastard!
<arek> witam
<rmtaz> prob: can't install or even run kubuntu from live cd because when its loading, it's reading my mac address backwards
<rmtaz> "mac address invalid"
<rmtaz> I can disable my nic and run in safe graphics mode
<kaminix> I suspect the new Kubuntu came with some driver errors or something for my network card, it's a lot slower than it were yesterday. Anyone who knows how I can fix this?
<kaminix> How can I check which driver's in use for example?
<Hamra> hi, i use a very slow connection, so i have been downloading hardy by torrent, for a few days, but now, it says "requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker"
<Dr_willis> Hamra,  you may want to just wait a few days for the actual release befor using the torrent.
<Dan1> hab ihr schon Kubuntu 8,04 rc ausprobbiert
<Dan1> ????????
<Dr_willis> Its going to have a lot of changes here in the next few weeks. Your torrent may be no longer 'current'
<Hamra> what? i have to start all over again! damn!
<kaminix> Nevermind. lsmod showed me the driver is loaded. it has loaded all rt2500-related drivers. Why is it so weak? :s
<Dr_willis> Hamra,  Beta, and the rc just got released yesterday? The final will get relesed in a few more days. (10 days?)
<Dr_willis> Of course you can install whatever you got. and then update/upgrade.. but that may download a few 100+mb of packages also
<Hamra> and it takes me like 10 days to download a cd, very crappy connection with cery little bandwidth
<_ZeuZ_> I can see my domain with SMB, but I can't copy files from Kubuntu, to a host with WindowsXP (smb works, though Samba is not installed, and I'd rather not install it) what can I do?
<_ZeuZ_> edit: never mind, solved it.
<Dr_willis> Hamra,  you may be better off just ordering a cd then.
<Dr_willis> or finding a friend/local linux group/magazine at the bookstore. with the latest.
<Hamra> never mind, i'll start the download when the final version is there, i want the alternate cd, i dont fancy reformatting with every version
<pleiiii1iiiii> de
<Dr_willis> I normally do clean installs with every new release. :)
<poison--> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<madex> Hi guys, media sharing - xbox 360, can this be done?
<madex> nm
<izael> hello
<laga> hi. so kubuntu 8.04 won't be LTS. what happens to the kde packages after 18 months? are they demoted to universe?
<laga> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/components <- this website says that anything in main is supported, so i'm wondering how kde fits in
<Jucato> after 18 months? you upgrade to the next version
<Jucato> (or after 6 months if you want)
<Jucato> main kde packages will always be main.
<nosrednaekim> !info kate-kde4 hardy
<ubotu> kate-kde4 (source: kdesdk-kde4): KDE4 Advanced Text Editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.0.3-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 802 kB, installed size 2256 kB
<Jucato> kate is no longer main :P
<nosrednaekim> laga: thats an interesting question :)
<Jucato> huh?
 * Jucato wonders why the question is interesting and suddenly relevant.. considering that all other releases other than Dapper were non-LTS.. and kde packages in main weren't demoted to universe
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: kate-kde4 is not a good example at all
<metbsd> is there live dvd that has kde4?
<metbsd> cuz i 'd want it
<laga> Jucato: i'm wondering because we have on repo - main - where only parts of the software will have 36 months of support (on the desktop, anyways). so people using kde apps in gnome, eg k3b, are left in the rain
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: oh....
<laga> s/on/one/
<Jucato> laga: I'm not getting you... what's so different with hardy compared to breezy, edgy, feisty, and gutsy?
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: I always wondered that, Kde3 will be in Main... so will it not be supported for the whole lifecycle of Hardy?
<drbobb> duh, what's kde4's preferred replacement for kate then?
<laga> Jucato: hardy is LTS. but the kde parts are not.
<Jucato> drbobb: kate's still there. just in kdesdk
<nosrednaekim> drbobb: kwrite
<laga> so i wonder what will happen to the kde packages in after 18 months, given that they're not supported anymore (at least not commercially by canonical) while the rest of main is still supported
<Jucato> laga: ah. I think only the kde4 parts aren't, and any universe ones. those in main still remain LTS afaik. (although that really doesn't mean much unless you are a Canonical customer)
<laga> Jucato: well, "supported" means security updates, i guess.
<Jucato> laga: imho, we've been pretty much on our own with kde packages ever since anyway
<Jucato> afaik the LTS most usually just affects underlying stuff (below GNOME and KDE)
<drbobb> nosrednaekim: does kwrite4 have more than 10% of the features of kde3-kate?
<laga> Jucato: i know (unfortunately, because everyone knows that kde is the better desktop ;)).
<Jucato> drbobb: no
<_ZeuZ_> Jucato: Not necesarily.
<Jucato> but has more features than kwrite-kde3 :)
<_ZeuZ_> Jucato: They involve bug patching system-wide
<Jucato> _ZeuZ_: "system-wide" would include GNOME packages I presume?
<_ZeuZ_> As for Kate vs. Kwrite, I'll stick with Kate, and Abiword to beat the OO supremacy (and memory hog)
<_ZeuZ_> Jucato; yup...
<_ZeuZ_> Luckily, gnome is less buggy than KDE in some aspects, so there are less patches for it... pretty much their patches affect configuration files, and one or 2 faulty pieces of code
<Jucato> there's really no KWrite vs Kate... if you want an advanced text editor, feel free to install Kate. otherwise, KDE sticks to 1 text editor by default, a basic, but not essentially less powerful  one: KWrite
<armadill0> Hi, I'm thinking about installing 8.04 RC.  When canonical releases the 8.04 final version, how would I upgrade my 8.04 RC to the new version?  Is it as simple as apt-get upgrade?  Or would I need to do much more?  Can't wait to see it!
<_ZeuZ_> Though, now-a-days, KDE 3.5.9 is indeed rock solid, and lightier than Gnome
<_ZeuZ_> as for KDE 4.X.X is still too green for me
<_ZeuZ_> and as for Kubuntu Hardy, for example, it brings Kate by default, and not Kwrite...
<Jucato> armadill0: simple apt-get dist-upgrade would do
<drbobb> well i remember when there was a kedit or something as default
<armadill0> Jucato: thanks sir
<Jucato> kedit is gone in KDE 4
<drbobb> now that was pretty useless
<_ZeuZ_> Jucato, not entirely, xD... THe package is not the same, though you can still get a Qt4 (and KDE4.X.X) kate from KDE repos
<Jucato> _ZeuZ_: what do you mean the package isnot the same?
<_ZeuZ_> Oh crap, just found out I'm out of CD-R and I need to burn 4 copys of WifiSlax
<_ZeuZ_> Jucato: Different dependencies, and different name If I don't recall wrong
<_ZeuZ_> let me confirm that
<Jucato> _ZeuZ_: I am talking about Kate 4 of course
<Jucato> there's no issue with Kate in KDE 3.. it's installed by default and part of kdebase.
<Wizard> fuuuck!
<Jucato> !language | Wizard
<ubotu> Wizard: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<_ZeuZ_> Wizard: what happen?
<Wizard> cool
<drbobb> as for crap, my cd/dvd burner stopped working
<Wizard> i needed to edit /etc/hosts fast, so i simply copied it from another system
<_ZeuZ_> @google site:kde.org kate4*
<Wizard> but.. that overwrote hostname entry in hosts
<Wizard> and now sudo complains about wrong hostname
<Wizard> which means: i'm screwed
<bleck> why would /proc/bus/usb/devices not exist?
<_ZeuZ_> didn't you make a backup copy?
<metbsd> where do i dl dvd that has kde
<drbobb> at first i thought there might be a problem with k3b, but it won't burn discs under windows, either
<Wizard> i booted ubuntu in single user mode, and instead just givin me fscking root prompt it shows dialo *which does not work*
<Wizard> _ZeuZ_: of course i did
<Jucato> metbsd: DVD remix of KDE 4?
<Wizard> but how the hell can i revert to old file without root access?
<bleck> metbsd : just kde?
<_ZeuZ_> then change in grub ro to rw log in as root in a rescue shell, and replace it
<drbobb> so let me ask o/t: have you guys also found that cd/dvd burners tend to fail as soon as the warranty expires?
<Wizard> _ZeuZ_: i can't access the rescue shell :D
<Wizard> the dialog simply does not work
<_ZeuZ_> Wizard: That's why I told ya to modify in GRUB the line of Kernel booting changing RO to RW
<bleck> drbobb : no, but it doesn't really suprise me.. like they probably figure some fail after a certain point, so..
<_ZeuZ_> I posted a tutorial on how to do it in www.pirator.net/forums browse for it
<Wizard> 1st, i don't have grub
<Wizard> 2nd, what for?
<Wizard> 3rd: HOW?!
<Wizard> i can't login as root ;)
<metbsd> kde4 and linux of course..
<_ZeuZ_> Because that will DROP YOU to a rescue shell.
<drbobb> bleck: especially laptop units seem to do so
<_ZeuZ_> You won't even need a root password.
<Jucato> metbsd: there doesn't seem to be a DVD KDE 4 remix... the plain DVD probably has both KDE 3 and 4
<_ZeuZ_> and you'll be it (once you do it, make sure with whoami)
<bleck> drbobb : how did it fail?
<metbsd> why
<metbsd> i sit because kde4 is not stable?
<Wizard> _ZeuZ_: but if i want to modify yaboot config i nedd root acces, right?
<drbobb> bleck: reading is ok, but refuses to record
<Wizard> so how the fsck can i do it?
<bleck> drbobb : what happens? sure its not the software?
<drbobb> k3b says something about bad media or whatever
<Wizard> i'm stuck :P
<bleck> drbobb : try cdrecord
<_ZeuZ_> Wizard: I allready told you how xD
<Wizard> man
<_ZeuZ_> PM me, and I'll explain you detailed
<drbobb> which is not true, cause i take the same blanks to another pc and they work fine
<bleck> drbobb : just to make sure.
<bleck> drbobb : I *HAVE* however known laptop cd burners to be picky about the blank cds they are given.
<drbobb> bleck: thx, will try. tried the s/w i have under windows already, and it didn;t work either
<drbobb> except that it doesn't refuse to record outright
<bleck> drbobb : get a different type of cd, just to make sure.
<drbobb> it starts recording, and fails halfway through instead
<bleck> drbobb: aah. yeah.. either, get different cds, or clean the laser
<bleck> drbobb : or just complain about it, and get over it :)
<_ZeuZ_> Wizard: Loving to know I could help...
<drbobb> bleck: already done the first 2;-/
<Wizard> _ZeuZ_: of course, thank you for your help
<drbobb> #3 is switching to flash media
<ganapati> k/.lk
<bleck> drbobb: yeah, i can't really remember the last time i burnt a cd, that wasn't used for booting the computer
<bleck> drbobb : cdrecord dev=4,1,0 -atip | tail -n 15
<bleck> drbobb : your dev is probably different to mine
<bleck> drbobb : will give you some info about the cd
<bleck> drbobb : it may be time to buy a replacement burner if its too problematic :)
<bleck> so, does anyone have an idea as to why /proc/bus/usb wouldn't contain anything?
<ganapati> how to update the kubuntu system?
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get update
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dr_willis> :)  is a easy way.
<Dr_willis> always rember to update, then upgrade, to get your system up to date.
<bleck> isn't there some kinda included software.. adept or something?
<Wizard> yeah
<bleck> adept_notifier
<Wizard> bleck: and adept_manager
<Wizard> and aptitude
<Dr_willis> thers all kinds of ways to update/upgrade the system
<Dr_willis> Theres even an icon somewhere in the corner to tell you about new updates you just click on it.
<ganapati> Dr_willis: how to change the repositeries??because its taking from cd rom
<drbobb> bleck: k3b i think uses wodim, not cdrecord - is the latter somehow better in your experience?
<Dr_willis> !cdrom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> ganapati,  i  normaly edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file and comment.delete the cdrom line at the start. OR use the repository config tools  in adept to remove it.
<ubuntu> is anbody else getting an error 22 in grub with the RC?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  nope.
<ubuntu> I try reinstalling grub but I guess its just installing it wrong
<Dr_willis> !fixgrub | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dr_willis> Grub is one of those tools/things that  is worth learning and learning welll.
<bleck> drbobb : sorry, was away. um.. no idea. :)
<ubuntu> right after I install the the kubuntu I dont even get a boot menu it goes right to windows and then when I try reinstalling grub it gives an error 22 "no such partition"
<Black_Monkey> hi, could I run konqueror in split view, with my home folder and an ftp site open, with one command? :/
<Dr_willis> Black_Monkey,  set  up a profile for that.. it can rember the view and terminal. as for the ftp site.. Not sure.
<Dr_willis> Black_Monkey,  or ya mean ftp site on one side.. home on other.. it can proberly rember that also.
<Black_Monkey> it remembers it as split view, with two panes open?
<Dr_willis> Black_Monkey,  you can have a large # of profiles for different layouts
<Black_Monkey> yeah, that - one pane home, one pane my ftp site
<Dr_willis> Kubuntu has a minimal set of them.  just file manageent and web browsing. You can easially do others
<Black_Monkey> ok, thanks
<Dr_willis> settings -> configure view profiles
<Black_Monkey> ah, it works, thank you :-)
<Dr_willis> one of themany features of kde thta people over look
<Jucato> (because they were hidden on purpose by Kubuntu...)
<Roey> what is that little icon in the bottom-left corner of my konqueror window?  I see one ofr each tab Ihave open
<Devourer> How can I set which programs open which associated files?
<Jucato> Roey: what does the icon look like?
<Jucato> Devourer: Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> File Associations
<Roey> a mushroom, Jucato, with a black top
<Devourer> Jucato, thanks.
<Jucato> lol that's not a mushroom...
<Roey> Jucato:  microphone?
<Jucato> it's a funnel.. it's Konqueror's AdBlock Filter icon
<Roey> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Roey> it's a *funnel*
<Roey> aaaaahahahah
<Jucato> see the larger version in Configure Konqueror :)
<Jucato> silly eh? :)
<Roey> ok, then why do I have it for every tab open?
<Roey> I was about to say, "silly KDE icon developers"
<Jucato> actually silly Everaldo :P
<Roey> oh he did it?
<tekteen> I am too tired to think :-). How do you untar a to a specific directory?
<Roey> cd
<Roey> cd directory
<Roey> oh
<Roey> untar, not enter
<Jucato> tekteen: cd to the directory... tar xzvf /location/of/the/archive
 * Jucato is lazy too
<tekteen> I need it for a guide I am making
<tekteen> the less commands the better
<Jucato> then don't be lazy :P
<Roey> Jucato:  isn't there a switch though?
<tekteen> I searched the man
<Jucato> Roey: there should be. but I'm lazy as well :)
<Roey> ok, I just did, too
<Jucato> -C I think?
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> I will try that
<Jucato> tekteen: google is very helpful too
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> -C needs to have the directory made
<Jucato> tekteen: yep, no way around that one. creating a target directory is separate from extracting to it
<tekteen> ok
<Jucato> might as well go: mkdir directory; cd directory; untar from there
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> my problem is I want the least amount of commands possible
<oilinki> hi, quick question. how to change firefox-3b4 as default browser in kubuntu (and specially in pidgin)?
<Wizard> mkdir dir ; tar xfz file.tgz -C dir
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> but then if makes a new folder in dir
<tekteen> called file
<Jucato> tekteen: depends on whether the tarball has a top-level folder named file
<tekteen> it does :-)
<oilinki> I have tried both on the system settings/default applications and also pidgin settings/browser. neither gives an solution for this.
<tekteen> I think I figured it out
<Jucato> good :)
<Devourer> If I have an application on  one desktop why can I see it when I'm on another desktop?
<tekteen> it is on all desktops
<Devourer> tekteen, why?
<tekteen> so you mean on the bar or on the desktop?
<Devourer> On the bar.
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> rightclick the bar
<Wizard> Devourer: you can disable that
<Devourer> I come from the world of Gnome, such a foreign place here..
<tekteen> configure pannel
<Devourer> Wizard, how?
<Devourer> Where's the configure panel?
<tekteen> I am telling you :-)
<Jucato> Devourer: right-click on the panel -> Configure Panels -> Taskbar page -> uncheck [ ] Show windows from all desktops
<nonewmsgs> my effen geforce 7900 does not show a screen after the loading spash screen.  i have even tried vesa with fb and vesa without
<Devourer> Cool.
<krissi> hallo
<nonewmsgs> does anyone know how to tell it that it is going to give me a screen or it's going through the window?
<tekteen> krissi: hi
<krissi> ich hab seit gestern den kubuntu 8.04 RC installiert und nun habe ich merkwürdigerweise keinen sound...hat jemand vielleicht das selbe problem und hat eine lösung parat?
<tekteen> !de | krissi
<ubotu> krissi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nonewmsgs> krissi:  you are asking about hardy and you should be in ubuntu+1
<krissi> achso sry
<nonewmsgs> no worries
<nonewmsgs> we lost our girl
<Jimmy1> Hey guys i just installed that compiz 3d thingy and the windows that are opened do not have the little icon where you can, close minimise and maximise the screen ! what happend and how do i fix it ?
<Jucato> Jimmy1: as always, #compiz-fusion but as a hint, I don't think compiz-fusion is running or any window manager
<Jimmy1> yeh it is cause it is doing the flip screen thing
<tekteen> Jimmy1: alt+f2
<tekteen> then type kwin --replace
<Jimmy1> reason y i didnt go there is cause i didnt think it was a compiz related error
<tekteen> it is
<Jimmy1> ok ill go there
<Jimmy1> i am becoming quite a regular here !
<tekteen> lol
<Jimmy1> soon i will have had all the problems of ubuntu and ill be the one helping
<Jimmy1> hahah
<tekteen> I got into helping here
<tekteen> when I came and no one could help me :-)
<Jimmy1> quite a fullon O/S linux aye
<tekteen> fullon?
<Jimmy1> its not for the light hearted
<Jimmy1> yeh its slang
<tekteen> oh
<Jimmy1> brb
<nonewmsgs> Jimmy1: we have all felt like that
<nonewmsgs> :)
<Jimmy1> back
<tekteen> hi
<Devourer> :o
<Jimmy1> yeh i swear i could have smashed this computer cause nothing ever worked
<tekteen> !hi| Jimmy1
<ubotu> Jimmy1: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Jimmy1> every1 keept going Errr Ubuntu thats sht just use windows
 * Jimmy1 hates bill gates
<Devourer> Jimmy1, haha, and who is every1?
<Jimmy1> gf her brother ppl from school
<Jimmy1> brb
<kaminix> My everything is lagging since updating to Hardy. Network is super slow, when I scroll text it lags and... well, yeah. Any suggestions?
<kaminix> Actually, it's only lagging when I scroll my terminal. But still.
<Devourer> Is Hardy 8.04?
<kaminix> Yes.
<kaminix> The RC
<Devourer> #ubuntu+1
<Jimmy1> ok im back
<Devourer> Jimmy1, you need to get new friends.
<Jimmy1> hahaha
<Jimmy1> nah just wanna get the linux system all working
<Devourer> Jimmy1, they are holding you back from experiencing the world.
<Jimmy1> then i wont be here again
<Jimmy1> Ohh i got no friends any more !
<Jimmy1> i used to
<Jimmy1> then i got a gf and moved interstate
<Jimmy1> hahahha
<Devourer> The internet is the only friend you really need.
 * Jimmy1 LMFAO
<Jimmy1> ok how about we work on my lil problem
<Jimmy1> since no on in compiz is alive
<Jimmy1> here we go again
<Jimmy1> Hey guys i just installed that compiz 3d thingy and the windows that are opened do not have the little icon where you can, close minimise and maximise the screen ! what happend and how do i fix it ?
<Devourer> Haha.
<Devourer> What does compiz do?
<Jimmy1> rephrase that question  ?
<Devourer> What is compiz's purpose?
<Jimmy1> oh 3d pretty stuff
<Devourer> lol
<Jimmy1> youtube it
<Devourer> Yeah, that's all I see when I searched for KDE on Youtube.
<Devourer> s/see/saw/
<Jimmy1> whats the diff between Ubuntu Kubuntu and the rest ?
<Devourer> Ubuntu uses Gnome by default I suppose and Kubuntu uses KDE by default.
<Jimmy1> whats gnome ?
<Jimmy1> and whats kde
<Devourer> Gnome is a desktop environment...
<Devourer> SO is KDE.
<Jimmy1> ummmmmmmmmmm
 * Jimmy1 is fully enlightened now
<Devourer> Basically the pretty interface that let's you navigate through Ubuntu without having to use the terminal.
<Jucato> !gnome > Jimmy1
<Jucato> !kde > Jimmy1
<Jucato> see the PM the bot sent
<Devourer> !gnome > Devourer
<Jimmy1> yeh
<Jimmy1> bit too high tec for me i think
<Jimmy1> i think i like kubuntu best
<Devourer> Yeah, I just switched over to KDE yesterday.
<Jimmy1> cool cool
<Devourer> Tired of how ugly Gnome is.
<Jimmy1> so any1 wanna have a stab at fixing my lil issue ?
<Jucato> basically, a Desktop Environment provides you with a graphical environment with a desktop, windows, panels, icons, and a suite of related apps to help make life easier for you
<Devourer> Jimmy1, Have you tried googling it?
<Jimmy1> let interactive
<Jimmy1> where as if i come here i talk to you lot and we all get to fix my computer and we all get self satisfaction once it gets fixed :)
<Jimmy1> less i mean
<Jucato> (don't be so selfish :P)
 * Jimmy1 giggles
<Jimmy1> ok the think that closes the box is gone
<Jimmy1> where did it go and how do i get it back ?
<Jimmy1> cant minimise the screen
<Jimmy1> cant close the screen
<Jimmy1> you know what i mean " ? _ and X
<pauljw> Jimmy1, you need to locate the compiz manager and select the correct theme manager, but i don't remember the details, i don't use it myself.
<sourcemaker> is the apt server down?
<sourcemaker> I try to update my system.... waiting for header.. and that's it..
<Pliskin> sourcemaker : You have to choose another mirror
<sourcemaker> Pliskin: how can I do that?
<Pliskin> Adept > Repository > Mirror
<sourcemaker> Pliskin: and with the command line?
<Pliskin> It happens with every new version
<Pliskin> You have to edit (we say that in english ?) the sources.list file
<sourcemaker> Pliskin: ok thanks
<Pliskin> you welcome :)
<Coggz> can anyone help me with hotkeys?
<Jucato> !anyone | Coggz
<ubotu> Coggz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Coggz> ok, i would like someone to aid me in getting hotkeys on my Acer Travelmate C111TCi (C110) working, that includes wlan, Bluetooth, volume...
<Wizard> hmm
<Coggz> tricky one...
<theunixgeek> Shouldn't Kubuntu come preinstalled with KOffice instead of OpenOffice?
<Wizard> could somebody tell me what's the name of application running in system tray and showing battery status?
<Jucato> theunixgeek: long story short: not yet. will be a bit soon...
<Jucato> Wizard: guidance-power-manager
<theunixgeek> Jucato: what do you mean?
<Coggz> theunixgeek: openoffice is better in my mind
<Wizard> Jucato: thanks
<Jucato> theunixgeek: basically waiting for KOffice 2
<theunixgeek> Jucato: I see
<Coggz> theunixgeek: koffice is too basic at the moment
<theunixgeek> Coggz: yeah, but it doesn't really fit into the KDE look :)
<Jucato> !shortcuts | Coggz
<ubotu> Coggz: keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Coggz> theunixgeek: true, true
<jim> bonjour
<Wizard> sleep does not work :/
<jim> ja mapel jim
<Wizard> i experience only problems with that "thing"
<jim> palevou francia
<Coggz> !fr - jim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr - jim - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jim> lol
<jim> im not french
<Coggz> good
<jim> its meeeeeeeeeeee Jimmmy1
<jim> trying to fix that close window thing
<jim> still no lucj
<jim> luck
<jim> compiz ppl sleeping
<Coggz> ah, c'est parfait bon
<theunixgeek> jim: emmm..... je m'appelle and parlez-vous français :P
<theunixgeek> Coggz: French doesn't look like "parlevou francia" :P
<flipstar> hi jim, whats the prob ..?
<Wizard> french looks like strang mix of sounds from other planet
<theunixgeek> Wizard: well, at least jim's French :P
<flipstar> its a nice language if you hear them flowlessly speak :)
<jim> lol
<jim> its ok someone is in compiz now
<jim> :)
<jim> i found someone els to bug for tonight ;)
<Pliskin> even the best language :)
<jim> ill just chat to you guys instead of giving you my problems !
<Azzco> mkfs.vfat command not found. Anyone?
<Wizard> ok, enough kde4 :D
<Wizard> mkdosfs
<flipstar> Azzco: its a kernel thing i think ..are you running the common generic kernel ?
<Azzco> flipstar: The default generic from what I know
<Wizard> it's not a kernel thing
<Azzco> Found dosfstools, thanks Wizard :)
<Wizard> your welcome
<florian_> hi
<Wizard> hi
<florian_> do you speek engish?
<Wizard> yes
<Wizard> ;D
<jim> hi
<jim> me 2
<florian_> wer spricht hier deutsch?
<Odd-rationale> !de
<jim> nine
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Coggz> hmm, that page was good Jucato, but the keys dont work with that
<Jucato> oh sorry Coggz. that's the only one I now
<jim> does any1 need help in here ?
 * Wizard 
<jim> i have had every problem imaginable
<jim> i can help any1 !
<Wizard> jim: why the hell system freezes after closing lid?
<jim> i dunno
<jim> dont ask me
<jim> :)
<Wizard> i configured it to do suspend to ram
 * jim giggles
<Odd-rationale> jim: how about Networkmanager error messages on shutdown?
<jim> Hmmm
<kedar> I am having some trouble when installing KDE4 on my Kubuntu Gutsy box. I added the repository "http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main" to my sources.list file and ran update
<Wizard> ;D
 * jim phones a friend
<Jucato> Wizard: suspend to ram has always been flaky in Kubuntu imho
<jim> NO wait
<jim> ill Pass
<kedar> Now when I try "apt-get install kde4-core" it gives me lots of dependancy issues
<kedar> is this known issue >
<Jucato> kedar: #kubuntu-kde4 might be of more help
<kedar> Jucato: thanks for pointing
 * jim points at kedar
<Wizard> Jucato: it worked perfectly in debian
<Wizard> strange
<Wizard> i don't wan't to reinstall now
<krisx> trying to install the new xfi driver from my desktop can anyone help
<Jucato> Wizard: Debian and Ubuntu have different setups... like kernels...
<krisx> spent to long in windows became stupid
<Wizard> yeah.. i don't remember witch kernel was used in debian sid
<Coggz> !file
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<krisx> ty
<krisx> bye
<christopher> when I install the latest version of kubuntu I get lines running up and down the screen.  any suggestions?
<Coggz> !acerhk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acerhk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> christopher: if by latest, you mean Hardy, please try asking in #ubuntu+1
<christopher> ok thanks
<Coggz> ok, i would like someone to aid me in getting hotkeys on my Acer Travelmate C111TCi (C110) working, that includes wlan, Bluetooth, volume...
<USN1520> hello all, I just installed kubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu base.  When logging in I get the 'cannot start kdestartupconfig'  how do I correct this?
<jim> Oh i know what how i can help ppl
<jim> i can help by showing where the on and off switch is
 * jim :)
<fdoving> USN1520: did you install kde3 or kde4?
<USN1520> I installed the kde currently in Hardy
<USN1520> not really sure
<fdoving> there are two :)
<USN1520> how do I determine version
<fdoving> USN1520: if you want kde on kubuntu you should probably install the package 'kubuntu-desktop'
<USN1520> that is what I installed
<fdoving> USN1520: then you have kde3. and you should have kstartupconfig too.
<USN1520> fdoving: so what would make it not run when KDM loaded it?
<fdoving> USN1520: that is a good question,
<USN1520> fdoving: can I run it from GNOME in a terminal
<fdoving> you can try?
<fdoving> i need to go. bye.
<USN1520> thanks
<USN1520> I appreciate your help
<liam> hi i am new to kubuntu
<TodoSoft> Port re-opening, it{s not puntually closed, though Nmap scans it as such
<liam> i need help
<florian_> whats up?
<Coggz> how do i add a module to modprobe?
<TodoSoft> modprove MODULE
<TodoSoft> modprobe MODULE
<liam> is there a updatemanager for kde
<TodoSoft> !open a port
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open a port - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Coggz> !modprobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Coggz> modprobe acerhk, like that TodoSoft
<florian_> sry no idea
<TodoSoft> Coggz yup
<florian_> hi
<Coggz^> hi all again
<szakulec_> hi i was looking for the ktorrent temp files, which I found, but the torrent files there don
<szakulec_> don't show up as torrent files
<Wizard> do they have strange names?
<Wizard> copy it somewhere and rename it to something.torrent
<Coggz^> !wlan
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Coggz^> !wifi
<szakulec_> Wizard: that seems like it might work- thanks!
<Wizard> [MX]Mitsuzero: your welcome
<Wizard> damn
<Wizard> szakulec_: your welcome
<gnoob> Does the 8.04 CD have let you install KDE 4.0 or is KDE 4.0 included in a special version?
<gnoob> The remix
<Wizard> gnoob: i installed it later using apt
<Wizard> first i did ana update, than installed kde4
<gnoob> That's true, either way I guess it would update.
<gnoob> Think I will start downloading it.  I have never used Ubuntu or kubuntu. I am going to have my dad try it.
<Jucato> !khardy | gnoob
<ubotu> gnoob: Kubuntu Hardy Heron expects to ship with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 as 2 separate disks. KDE 3 should be offered by shipit. The KDE 3 CD will be commercially supported for 18 months and KDE 4 will be community supported
<pjv> hey guys how do i make amarok be the default player when i plug in my ipod. I'm using KDE
<blackflag> Hello all :)
<blackflag> I have a external HD attached via usb
<blackflag> The problem is when I copy to this HD i get transfer rates und 1 MB
<blackflag> usb is 2.0
<blackflag> what can I configure tomake the connection faster?
<blackflag> can someone help?
<jack_spratt> blackflag: havent experiences this im afraid, googled low usb trasfer speeds in kubuntu?
<benpicco> Hi, how can I get konqueror to acces a CD by /media/cdrom0 (or whatever the mountpoint is) instead of media:/scd0?
<benpicco> it's really anoying, in those media:/ paths, there is no preview, ark or okkular (kde4 versions) can't access data there and copy & paste of those paths is impossible
<benpicco> what's the idea behind this behaviour at all?
<Daisuke_Ido> benpicco, the idea is to drive kde users batty
<Jucato> benpicco: Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> Previews  & Meta Data -> Local Protocol -> check [ ] media
<Daisuke_Ido> at least, that's what i've gathered.
<Jucato> it once served its purpose, but it's getting cumbersome.. so it's gone in KDE 4 now
<Jucato> although I don't know why you aren't able to access data there
<benpicco> ark is not able to acces this data
 * Jucato sees that more as Ark's limitation... Ark is sucky...
<benpicco> okular has the same problem
<Daisuke_Ido> benpicco, nor can k9copy or okula.. yeah
<benpicco> another wired thing is that mountpoints in media:/ are named compleatly different
<benpicco> than the ones in /media
<Jucato> okular is normal.. kde4 doesn't know media:/
<Daisuke_Ido> besides, having multiple partitions of the same size, i much prefer dealing with them by name rather than by size...  that would be like giving identical triplets the same name
<Jucato> unlike media:/, though, you can't give arbitrary labels to those /media mount points
<Jucato> (But then again, who needs arbitrary labels)
<Jucato> anyway, as for changing media:/ to /media... Kubuntu did that with Feisty (or was it Edgy), but unfortunately KDE 3 is not very adaptable to that change as a whole...
<Jucato> too many issues, so it was reverted
<Coggz^> how do i use a command like echo on > /proc/driver/acerhk/led in thunderbird?
<nosrednaekim> Coggz^: #mozilla ...
<Coggz^> nosrednaekim: thanks
<hydrogen> could someone please backport the libqt4-ruby fix from hardy?..
<amerigo> how to lock my ip address??? kubuntu cange ery times
<amerigo> i've miss the "h"s
<amerigo> ! xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<vLdSS> anyone know how to get a spell checker onto kile?
<liam> how do i coustomize kde
<Jucato> !changethemes | liam
<ubotu> liam: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<jhutchins> amerigo: It's not kubuntu that's changing your IP, it's your ISP.
<zizou> salut
<zizou> Vous me comprenez Y a des français ?
<amerigo> jhutchins: yes I means right this, but I don't know where I had to fix it
<NickPresta> !fr | zizou
<ubotu> zizou: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jhutchins> amerigo: You can't.
<zizou> Ok thanks ubotu
<ctw> Hi! I'd like to ubrade to the Hardy RC. I saw these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu ... unfortunately, I don't get the "version upgrade" button in the adept manager. In the past I've just manually changed the release name in the sources.list file, but I figured maybe it's safer to do it the recommended way. Any advice?
<amerigo> jhutchins: I've just check my situation.... kubuntu when start gives an ip address randomly. it belong to a lan and the server tell me the differt ip each time i retart
<amerigo> restart
<amerigo> this pc sometimes take the ip address of my lan printer...
<amerigo> ... and there are some problem
<liam> how do i update kde
<amerigo> this is because i have dhcp "active", but if I give a ip address manually >>>> lan don't works
<std> hi everybody
<std> cya
<ctw> Does anybody know why I might not have the "version upgrade" button in adept manager, and if just changing sources.list is advisable?
<szakulec_> when I did an  upgrade before, you needed to check off some of the other repositiories
<amerigo> ! lan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lan - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> amerigo: What is providing dhcp?
<amerigo> jhutchins:  Xp home computer, tha works like server
<jhutchins> amerigo: Not recommended, but you need to reserve the printer's IP address.
<amerigo> (if i have understand your question)
<jhutchins> amerigo: Also reserve any other manually assigned address.
<cecko> hi, my ubuntu does recognize CDMA modem but it does not connect it to /dev/usb/ttyACM0
<cecko> any ideas?
<cecko> I have the /dev/usb/ttyACM0 file
<jhutchins> amerigo: You can also tie a specific address to the MAC of your linux box and it will always assign that address instead of "random" addresses.
<jhutchins> cecko: What does it connect it to?
<cecko> jhutchins I don't know it's friends box.
<cecko> dmesg says there is the USB ACM modem
<amerigo> jhutchins: printer's ip is always the same. Can you give me an example of MAC address?? Where I can see it??
<cecko> jhutchins but calling with pppd says: unrecognized device /dev/usb/ttyACM0
<yao_ziyuan> i just installed kde4-core
<yao_ziyuan> found it not useful
<yao_ziyuan> but i have set kde4 as the default window manager
<yao_ziyuan> how do i set it back to kdm?
<jim> hey my lil icons that close the windows and minimise them are gone ! how do i get them back ! i cant even move the screen thats open unless i press alt
<cecko> jhutchins any ideas? how do I find out what device in /dev the modem is? it did not list any /dev address in dmesg
<Jucato> jim: if you can get to a Konsole (or if right-click on desktop -> Run Command works), type "kwin --replace"
<Jucato> yao_ziyuan: kde4-core is too "basic" and won't contain much useful stuff. #kubuntu-kde4 for KDE 4 questions
<yao_ziyuan> either my window manager or my display manager has changed to kde4. i want it back to kde3...
<yao_ziyuan> what is kde3's default x window manager? kwin or metacity?
<Jucato> if you have kde3 installed, just logout, then choose KDE 3 from the Session
<SSJ_GZ> yao_ziyuan: kwin
<Jucato> kwin of coursze
<Jucato> metacity is GNOME's window manager
<yao_ziyuan> now it's metacity but everything seems the same
<algyz> Hi, trying to manage with partitions with qtparted, but it is not allowing to create one more primary partition http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/3703/partitionsar4.png
<yao_ziyuan> then, how to change the default display manager?
<metbsd> where do i get kubuntu live dvd?
<yao_ziyuan> done
<yao_ziyuan> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<metbsd> kubuntu = debian?
<hydrogen> yes = no?
<yao_ziyuan> when i was installing kde4-core,
<yao_ziyuan> configuration went halfway and adept-manager silently crashed
<yao_ziyuan> \
<yao_ziyuan> now it says kde4-core is "installed"
<yao_ziyuan> but i doubt some packages are not configured
<yao_ziyuan> maybe i should remove kde4-core, run an autoremove, then install kde4-core again?
<metbsd> it's 2008, why do we still need to edit a file to get different resolution
<chull> ms
 * chull smiles
<ubuntu> Hola a todos!
<dhq> fdoving: hi
<oem> sakra kde to jsem?? vůbec to tady nechápu
<hydrogen> !cz | oem
<ubotu> oem: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<ActionParsni1> hey all
<ActionParsni1> how can I make firefox want to remember a usename / password for a aprticular site if I said never remember it previously?
<dhq> well i have a problem knetwork manager does not connect to wifi network........ it connects once and doesnt connect again till reboot
<chull> this is chalcedony and husband, he had youtube working ok last night and tried to run something abot 'magicjack' the new phone thing.. and now all the youtubes AND that one sound all ripply.
<lobogris412> alguien en espa~ol?
<viggos> sorry, používám tohle poprvé, sem zvyklej na icq
<jussio1> !es | lobogris412
<ubotu> lobogris412: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<lobogris412> gracias :)
<jussio1> :)
<lobogris412> xD
<chull> :)
<chull> how to fix sound problems in gutsy kubuntu?
<jussio1> chull: which sc, whats the issue?
<chull> jussi01, it's my husband's computer, he was watching a youtube but now all the youtube's sound is messed up
<theuser1> using g4l ghost for linux to make image file backup for my ext3 partition having the ubuntu os, error message i get is  unable to read from image block 0  , any help?
<jussio1> chull: can you give any more info, how is it messed up, does it work for other things? which sound card do you have?
<chull> jussi01, how to get the name of his soundcard ?
<jussio1> lspci
<chull> my husband can't speak or hear.. we have to guess what he wants to tell me
<chull> ty
<chull> jussio1,  00:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
<sigma_1234> is hardy relatively free of bugs now?
<jussio1> chull: Im a little confused, if your husband cannot hear, how can he tell if the sound is bad?
<chull> jussi01, his sound was ok, and then we ran the youtube about 'magicjack' it was like underwater
<jussio1> sigma_1234: #ubuntu+1 please
<chull> jussi01, i say hear ... he had a stroke which damaged the language center of his brain, he can hear, just not process language
<jussio1> ah. can you give me the you tube link so I can test here?
<chull> yes
<jussio1> chull: I need to go out for a bit, I should be back within the hour.
<chull>  http://www.magicjack.com/1/index.asp  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WkcefWzjkg&feature=related
<chull> jussio1, thank you very much .. there are the links
<theuser1> using g4l ghost for linux to make image file backup for my ext3 partition having the ubuntu os, error message i get is  unable to read from image block 0  ,       g4l uses   partiimage   and that uses  the dd comand i   think.....              any help?
<rdragon> quick question: is kubuntu 8.04 going to be an LTS release?
<djouallah> is any one is using kubuntu 8.04-kde4 in arabic !
<ja> koledzy mam duzy problem pomozecie
<hydrogen> rdragon: nope
<djouallah> or hebrew ?
<Devourer> When I open a terminal and hit maximize it doesn't maximize... why?
<theuser1> using g4l ghost for linux to make image file backup for my ext3 partition having the ubuntu os, error message i get is  unable to read from image block 0  ,       g4l uses   partiimage   and that uses  the dd comand i   think.....              any help?
<Devourer> Does KDE have it's own terminal?
<djouallah> yep Devourer
<djouallah> konsole
<ja> chcialem zainstalowac dystrybucje zenwalk ale instalator sam zrobil partycjowanie wiec ja sie przestraszylem i zresetowalem kompa i zostalo zajelo mu to 2s ale ja chce odzyskac ntfs
<Devourer> djouallah, I don't see it under utilities.
<djouallah> perhaps it not installed !
<hydrogen> !pl | ja
<ubotu> ja: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Pliskin> Devourer : System
 * djouallah is in work no access to kde here !
<theuser1>  can any one recomend an easy to use utilitiy that can make image of a partition for backup and can support compression?
<Devourer> Pliskin, thanks.
<Devourer> djdarkman, lol.
<nauman> can ny one help me on using kubuntu
<Devourer> How can I add a link to the quick launcher panel?
<djouallah> is any one is using kubuntu 8.04-kde4 in arabic !
<Devourer> How can I make a link?
<Pliskin> I have tested KDE3 in arabic before, but not KDE4
<Pliskin> (excuse my english)
<djouallah> Pliskin,  u have not to excuse
<djouallah> actually i am using kde4 under windows
<djouallah> but arabic don't want to show
<Wizard> djouallah: and what about linux? did you see arabic text?
<djouallah> i never triy it before, to be honest ;) on linux, i use english
<Wizard> :P
<djouallah> but as i am testing kde under windows and as i speak arabic
<Wizard> hmm, try asking on #kde
<djouallah> let's say bug hunting :)
<djouallah> already done
<djouallah> not much arab there !
<Wizard> so i'm out of ideas :D
<djouallah> hehe
<Wizard> 1. i don't use windows.. 2. i know only few arabic words (mostly curses)
<Pliskin> under linux, there is a package for arabic
<Pliskin> have you installed the same for windows ?
<Wizard> ah, right!
<djouallah> yeah but it don't show
<Wizard> did you set language in control center?
<djouallah> Wizard,  u mean systemesetting in kde4
<djouallah> it is not availabe on windows, u have to type kcmsell4 language :)
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> cool
<djouallah> Wizard,  what's cool !
<Wizard> djouallah: using kcmshell to set things up ;D
<djouallah> but i hope we get a gui for windows :)
<Wizard> djouallah: does kde4 replaces windows shell?
<djouallah> no of course it is just the applications
<Wizard> or it just runs kde apps on top of windows shell?
<djouallah> latter
<Wizard> ah, too bad
<djouallah> no in the contrary, what matter are apps
<Wizard> brb
<Jack111> hi can anybody help, i cannot view pdfs or images embedded in the konqueror or dolphin, just externally
<Jack111> tried to change file associations but it wont work
<scarygary> Sorry about that..
<Jack111> netscape plugin viewer wont work
<yakuzi> I'm wondering, if i want to make a triple boot (winXP, Kubuntu, Arch Linux) can i use this partition scheme: boot,windows,swap,kubuntu,Arch Linux, data partition? So that Kubuntu and Arch use both the same swap partition?
<Devourer> Is there a libxine-ffmpeg package?
<Devourer> I'm trying to get amarok to play wma's.
<Pliskin> They can use the same swap partition I think, but not the same /home
<yakuzi> the /home is on each linux partition because i store my data on the fat32 data partition (windows needs acces too heh)
<Pliskin> so it will work I guess
<dek> I have installed KDE4 and it is now my default WM, but I want KDE3 to be default. How do I change it?
<Jack111> does anybody know how to get embedded pdf viewing in dolphin or konqueror
<Pliskin> dek : KDM choose the latest WM to be default, doesn't it ?
<hydrogen> there should be an options button
<hydrogen> on kdm
<dek> Pliskin: I mean that when I login, I get the KDE4 desktop instead of KDE3 login screen
<scarygary> Does anyone know if there's a patch available for the native rt2870(D-link DWA-140) driver to make it compile in hardy?
<Pliskin> dek : ah, have you deactivated kdm ?
<dek> Pliskin: no
<dek> Pliskin: I want to make KDE3 default desktop again
<Devourer> How can I make FireFox my default browser?
<Pliskin> Devourer : KControl > Default apps
<dek> Pliskin: found it! had to do dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Pliskin> dek : sorry, I didn't help you :/
<dek> Pliskin: np ;)
<Jack111> anybody experienced with dolphin or konqueror?
 * Wizard 
<Wizard> with konqueror
<Wizard> i've been using it since kde 2
<Jack111> Wizard: i have got the prob i cannot use it for embedded pic or pdf viewing, so annoying to wait for other progs to load
<Wizard> Jack111: so you want to enable thumbnails, right?
<Wizard> go to konq settings and view 'metadata and thumbnails'
<Wizard> something like this
<Jack111> Wizard: yes, but view it larger like in 100%
<Pliskin> I think he talks about the KPDF KPart
<Wizard> hmm..
<Wizard> so right-klick and select preview in
<Devourer> Pliskin, I don't see the default apps options.
<Devourer> Pliskin, found it.
<yoanis> hi there
<zizou> #kubuntu-fr
<yoanis> i've an hp pavilion dv200 and when i hit Fn-F5
<yoanis> the laptop it's supposed to be suspended
<yoanis> and it doesn't
<yoanis> this thing was working .. but now is not. i'm just looking for some advice about
<yoanis> places and configurations to check
<geburah> hi all
<Jack111> Wizard: Pliskin, it works fine in kde 3 konqu, but not in kde 4, it stops with the message loading netscape plugin for file xyz.pdf, also it always loads gwenview when trying to view it embedded even though i associadted it for the embedded preview
<Pliskin> why does it load netscape plugin for a pdg ?
<Pliskin> pdf*
<geburah> has anyone got experience with hardware raid0 ?
<Wizard> geburah: me, but only on freebsd
<geburah> i have got 2x500Gb in RAID0, but from fdisk and from gparted i see two disks, not a single big one
<Wizard> ls /dev
<Wizard> look for raid or something like this
<Wizard> alse see dmesg | less
<Wizard> and make sure raid is actually enabled
<geburah> no *raid* in /dev
<geburah> what should i look for in dmesg?
<Wizard> hmm, something about disk initialisation
<Wizard> i don't know how linux marks raid devices
<Wizard> i wasn't so crazy to install linux on server ;D
<geburah> hehehe
<geburah> i see
<geburah> i do this at work, with red hat
<geburah> but i don't want to use red hat at home
<Wizard> check dmesg
<Wizard> it should tell you what hardware was detected
<Wizard> it is not long listing
<geburah> yeap, but i can't see any raid ata ll
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> maybe it's disabled in bios?
<geburah> i enabled it ( or taht is what i think )
<Wizard> mine ibm had alot options to control raid config from bios
<geburah> i am going to start IRC in anotehr computer so i can reboot this one and check it
<Wizard> i spent half day on configuration :P
<geburah> i'll be back ;)
<Wizard> k
<florian> hi
<geburah> hi all
<theunixgeek> I can't get my screen resolution past 1024x786. How can I fix this?
<theunixgeek> I want to get it to 1280x1024
<Wizard> theunixgeek: use flamethrower
<Wizard> and seriously, try with vesa
<theunixgeek> Wizard: what's vesa?
<theunixgeek> oh, that
<theunixgeek> hmm... I think I have an idea.
<theunixgeek> I'll restart X since I just installed the restricted drivers.
<Wizard> with flamethrower?
<theunixgeek> I'll be right back
<geburah> I have teh RAID BIOS on screen right now
<andrewmin> does anyone know when the next kubuntu lts is?
<Wizard> andrewmin: site says in 5 days
<andrewmin> Wizard: isn't that just for ubuntu?
<DiViN3> [-Hi-] there i need some help in getting my psybnc running
<DiViN3> anyone care to help me
<geburah> i see two identical drives as RAID0 under ARRAY0
<claydoh> andrewmin: there has been no announcement on which version the next Kubuntu LTS version will be, yet
<andrewmin> claydoh: thanks
<DiViN3> claydoh : can u assist me plz
<theunixgeek> Wizard: I have it working now :)
<theunixgeek> thanks
<Wizard> geburah: so it should be detected by linux
<geburah> Wizard: it was not
<Wizard> :S
<linuxbomb> I installed kde4 but I still have no krunner.  How can I install krunner?
<DiViN3> Wizard : are you free to help me
<Wizard> DiViN3: shoot
<geburah> i am going to boot into Windows see if the problems exists there as well
<theunixgeek> How do I update to KDE 4?
<DiViN3> Wizard: i cant install psybnc in my kubuntu box
<claydoh> DiViN3: just ask, there are many good folks in here :)
<DiViN3> i m getting error 1
<geburah> theunixgeek:  are you already in HArdy?
<DiViN3> cant even compile conf
<theunixgeek> geburah: no. Hardy messes up my install.
<geburah> theunixgeek: gutsy?
<theunixgeek> yes
<Wizard> what's psybnc?
<DiViN3> errk
<Wizard> and seriously, DiViN3, are you compiling from source?
<DiViN3> well i download it from the wget n install
<claydoh> theunixgeek: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php
<theunixgeek> thanks
<DiViN3> but when i type make - it showss erroe
<benjamin_> does anyone have any 7.10 sound problem experience
<theunixgeek> after I install KDE 4, how do I remove KDE 3 and the KDE 3 apps?
<DiViN3> make: *** [all] Error 1
<geburah> so you want to move permanaently to kde 4?
<benjamin_> 7.10 sound anyone?
<theunixgeek> geburah: yes
<benjamin_> fresh install and I have no sound
<geburah> theunixgeek: have you sen this?
<geburah> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/gutsy/kde4/
<DiViN3> so can i know the way of resolve that problem
<theunixgeek> geburah: no
<theunixgeek> :P
<Wizard> DiViN3: paste ~20 last messages on pastebin.ca
<jhutchins> benjamin_: does alsamixer run in console?
<claydoh> theunixgeek: removing kde3 is tricky, id suggest trying the kde4 hardy disk
<theunixgeek> geburah: thanks; I'll try it out :)
<theunixgeek> claydoh: no, I keep getting dropped to a busybox shell
<claydoh> theunixgeek: but in kde4 you might still need some kde3 app right now
<benjamin_> jhutchins yes
<DiViN3> Wizard : dont mind how do i paste the messages in pastebin
<theunixgeek> claydoh: just a few, I hope ;)
<jhutchins> benjamin_: All inputs/outputs on and up?
<Wizard> DiViN3: you will need to install header files (-dev packages) to compile psybnc
<geburah> theunixgeek: i would not move permanently to kde4 at the moment
<Wizard> DiViN3: open browser -> pastebin.ca -> right click on text field -> paste
<DiViN3> ok wats the command to install that packages
<theunixgeek> geburah: why not?
<benjamin_> jhutchins: well now they are let me check, if this fixed it
<theunixgeek> geburah: I've tried it before and I like it
<jhutchins> theunixgeek: It's not finished.  Most of the programs you actually USE the computer for aren't ported.  But, hey, it looks great!
<geburah> theunixgeek: too new, too buggy still, lack of features
<benjamin_> line in and iec958 have no bars
<geburah> theunixgeek: too tender
<theunixgeek> geburah: anyway, isn't the remaster a bit old :P
<geburah> :D
<theunixgeek> jhutchins: :)
<geburah> theunixgeek: you shuld be able to update from repositories
<xoqa> are there plans for a port of konq-plugins to kde4 soon?
<claydoh> theunixgeek: there is a hardy RC disc for KDE4-only install
 * xoqa wants a restore feature 
<geburah> apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade
<geburah> as root
<jhutchins> xoqa: Install a backup package and use it.
<theunixgeek> claydoh: again, it keeps dropping me to a busybox shell
<geburah> or use sudo
<DiViN3> Wizard: wats the url for pastebin.ca
<jhutchins> benjamin_: progress?
<benjamin_> jhutchins: still no sound
<geburah> Wizard: I think i know what the problem is
<theunixgeek> I'll try the remaster CD
<xoqa> umm.. there's a backup package for konqueror-kde4? :P no way
<claydoh> theunixgeek: then a server gutsy install disk, no gui, then add the repos and install kde4
<geburah> i have no drivers loaded for this RAID controller
<xoqa> for the open tabs that is
<benjamin_> jhutchins we had sound on the live cd
<theunixgeek> is there a torrent for the kde 4 remaster?
<ShishKabab> Hi! I want to help a friend install his Ubuntu Server.... I have SSH access. I there any way he could watch what I'm doing?
<jhutchins> benjamin_: sudo cat /boot/vmlinuz<tab> > /dev/dsp
<claydoh> theunixgeek: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/RC/Kubuntu#head-7278e1b8b1ee7a1bfff91a03418e4ee371ddbcdb
<jhutchins> benjamin_: Should make noise.  Ctrl-C to stop.
<theunixgeek> claydoh: I keep telling you, the Hardy CDs keep dropping me to a busybox shell!
<claydoh> theunixgeek: cancel that bad link
<benjamin_> got no noise
<jhutchins> benjamin_: but alsamixer is good.  Hm.  Hardware check time.
<jhutchins> benjamin_: Speakers plugged in correctly and turned on and up.
<benjamin_> jhutchins yeah, and the hardware was working yesterday when this was a murdersoft box
<claydoh> theunixgeek: then as i said, the only way currently to get a Gutsy only kde4 is a server install of ubunru (no gui) then add the kde4 repos and install that way
<jhutchins> benjamin_: That was yesterday, worth checking.
<claydoh> afaik
<DiViN3> Wizard: i hv paste it already
<benjamin_> jhutchins all the pretty lights are on
<theunixgeek> claydoh: ok
<jhutchins> benjamin_: is kmix running (speaker icon in systray)?
<benjamin_> jhutchins kmix is up
<jhutchins> benjamin_: Try playing something, open kmix and move the ballance off of center.
<claydoh> theunixgeek: but it migh be worth it to see if there are any fixes/etc for your hardy problem
<benjamin_> jhutchins I've been using dapper and there normall is a little green light at the top of kmix in the kicker now there's a blue squiggle is that supposed to be there
<theunixgeek> the live cd for hardy keeps dropping me to a busybox shell. how do I fix this?
<jhutchins> Hm.  Open kmix and see what it looks like.
<benjamin_> there's no green dot on top of pcm
<claydoh> theunixgeek: dunno, maybe a forum search ? (depends on your hardware probably)
<jhutchins> theunixgeek: check md5sum of iso & cd.
<claydoh> theunixgeek: also try an alternate install...text-based non-live cd
<claydoh> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/8.04/rc/
<claydoh> kubuntu-kde4-8.04-rc-alternate-i386.iso
<theunixgeek> jhutchins: works fine in an emulator :P
<DiViN3> Wizard : so any resolutions to this issue
<knulfine> would someone tell me the german channel please?
<benjamin_> jhutchins
<benjamin_> jhutchins fixed the problem
<ubuntu> hello
<claydoh> knulfine: #kubuntu-de iirc
<ubuntu> i am currently using the Kubuntu live CD
<knulfine> thanks
<benjamin_> jhutchins appearently I cannot tell the difference between an on green light in kmix and an off light
<benjamin_> we're good now
<benjamin_> thanks for the help
<ubuntu> i have 2 problems: 1_ Konqueror doesn't connect to the internet , 2_ i have 2 partitions of roughly the same size, i don't know which is which :/ how can i know ? (i want a duel boot, meaning that i must know which one i want to"cut")
<blackmail> has anyone got an idea ?
<rootlinuxusr> what's the issue?
<blackmail> is sda1 always C:\ on windows?
<ShishKabab> Hi! I want to help a friend install his Ubuntu Server.... I have SSH access. I there any way he could watch what I'm doing?
<blackmail> i have 2 problems: 1_ Konqueror doesn't connect to the internet , 2_ i have 2 partitions of roughly the same size, i don't know which is which :/ how can i know ? (i want a duel boot, meaning that i must know which one i want to"cut")
<blackmail> that's the problem rootlinuxusr
<blackmail> i'm on the LiveCD
<rootlinuxusr> but you have one that has windows installed?
<rootlinuxusr> then look through the ones in /media and look for Windows, Program Files, etc...
<blackmail> yeah, my C:\ has windows (same disk, but 3 parts on it, one with vista, one for data, and one for restauration files)
<rootlinuxusr> remove the vista install =/
<rootlinuxusr> xD
<blackmail> huh ? how do i do that? i want to cut G:\ , but i don't know if it's sda1 or sdz2
<blackmail> sda2*
<rootlinuxusr> but yes under /media look for the stereotypical windows files.
<blackmail> there isn't anything in /media :/
<blackmail> i haven't installed linux yet, i'm on the liveCD.
<blackmail> so how can i differenciate the two partitions ? (is partition the right word for it ?)
<rootlinuxusr> yeah
<rootlinuxusr> umm... are you on KDE org GDE?
<rootlinuxusr> or*
<blackmail> actually, i think i know which partition G:\ is
<blackmail> KDE
<theunixgeek> rootlinuxusr: you mean GNOME ?
<emilsedgh> what is GDE?
<rootlinuxusr> yeah the gnome desktop environment
<rootlinuxusr> kde desktop environment
<theunixgeek> rootlinuxusr: um, no
<l0mrw> hello. has anyone managed to use camcorder as mic, if connected via usb?
<rootlinuxusr> no u.
<theunixgeek> rootlinuxusr: GNU Object Model Environment
<rootlinuxusr> eh, up for interpretation..
<blackmail> oh oh
<theunixgeek> rootlinuxusr: and it's the K Desktop Environment
<blackmail> i think i just bugged
<theunixgeek> rootlinuxusr: not KDE Desktop Environment
<rootlinuxusr> yes, but could you not also say the KDE D. E.?
<theunixgeek> rootlinuxusr: that would be wrong
<rootlinuxusr> does that not also = KDE.
<theunixgeek> it's the K D.E. :P
<theunixgeek> rootlinuxusr: yeah, but it's not the right way to say it
<blackmail> isn't the installer supposed to partition at the end of the thing ? i started partition or something
<rootlinuxusr> so i forgot a modifier...sue me
<rootlinuxusr> xD
<blackmail> so i tried to quit, now it's not responding :/
<theunixgeek> rootlinuxusr: http://kde.org/whatiskde/
<GALIN^^> íÿêîé çíàå ëè Êóáóíòó 7.10 ðàçïîçíàâà ëè LAN Atheros l2 fast ethernet íà äúíî ÁÈÎÑÒÀÐ , 6.06  íå ÿ ðàçïîçíàâà
<GALIN^^> ?
<theunixgeek> rootlinuxusr: "KDE or the K Desktop Environment, is a ..... "
<blackmail> guys ... how do i shutdown an application by force ?
<rootlinuxusr> ps -aux
<blackmail> the linux installer bugged :/
<blackmail> huh ?
<rootlinuxusr> or xkill
<rootlinuxusr> and click on it
<rootlinuxusr> from Terminal.
<blackmail> doesn't xkill turn off the graphics mode ?
<SlimeyPete> no
<rootlinuxusr> xkill just lets you click on an x application and kill it
<rootlinuxusr> not the x server.
<blackmail> oh ok :)
<blackmail> thanks
<rootlinuxusr> that would be kill -9 Xorg
<rootlinuxusr> or is it xorg? damn case-sensitivity...
<l0mrw> any chance to tream audio from webcam/camcorder?
<blackmail> now the install program won't load :D
<deepfreez> Hi, i running kubuntu and i need a software for connecting my Phone Nokia S65 with usb a computer ( for add music , video , theme , etc )
<deepfreez> howq can tell me a soft
<blackmail> deepfreez: did you look on kde-apps ?
<deepfreez> i use gnome
<rootlinuxusr> wrong channel then
<metbsd> anyone suggest a digital camera
<rootlinuxusr> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=8qI&q=read+nokia+phones+ubuntu&btnG=Search
<blackmail> rootlinuxusr:
<blackmail> the install won't load now that i killed it, how do i set it back ?
<Wizard> DiViN3: give me the link :D
<deepfreez> blackmail, can you help me?
<blackmail> deepfreez: probably not :D
<blackmail> ,ever installer linux yet ><
<blackmail> never*
<deepfreez> pfff
<rootlinuxusr> deepfreez, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34740&highlight=obexserver
<blackmail> rootlinuxusr: you there ?
<rootlinuxusr> second link from that google page...
<deepfreez> i don't have Bluetooth
<blackmail> or anyone that know how to restart a program that i earlier killed
<rootlinuxusr> look for the program terminal
<rootlinuxusr> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<DiViN3> Wizard : the link is http://pastebin.ca/989820
<blackmail> what do you mean ?i just killed the install thing for Kubuntu (i'm on the liveCD) , and i can't reopen it anymore
<rootlinuxusr> i know. i'm trying to make sure it's killed.
<antonio_> hola
<rootlinuxusr> the other option, since it's a liveCD, is to just reboot
<blackmail> there must be a simpler way to just reopen something right ?
<blackmail> surely
<antonio_> quien vive?
<rootlinuxusr> there might be an install icon in the K menu
<Wizard> DiViN3: could you paste more?
<Wizard> it doesn't say anything
<blackmail> but it there's the little mouse icon saying it's loading, then it just disappears
<rootlinuxusr> try this, press ctrl-alt-backspace, it'll reboot without rebooting.... just reloads the X server...all the programs should be able to restart...
<blackmail> ok i'll try
 * ubuntu_ is trying
<blackmail> not working >_<
<blackmail> i'm scared i messed up my hard drive :/
<DiViN3> Wizard : I hv paste the entire log when i type make in psybnc
<DiViN3> Wizard: Plz view it thanks
<blackmail> i'll try rebooting
<Annirak> I'm trying to get a via Rhine based ethernet card working under ubuntu 7.10.  The makefile that came with the card is broken and I can't find the package I need.  Which package contains the Via Rhine driver?
<Annirak> TheSheep: Sorry, I'm not very good with BitchX, I thought i was in a different channel.
<geburah> Wizard: I found taht in VIA Arena tehy keep drivers for lots of OSs including ubuntu
<geburah> http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=45&CatID=3270&SubCatID=143
<geburah> so my problem has a solution
<blackmail> ok so intall hhing reworking
<blackmail> thing*
<blackmail> erm ok so , i am creating a logical partition
<blackmail> mount point is /  right ?
<blackmail> anyone ?
<Wizard> DiViN3: i did
<Wizard> but i don't know what's wrong
<Wizard> seems that i t does not load some header file
<blackmail> hello ? anyone ?
<blackmail> i want to create my linux partition, being a logical one, is the moint point / ?
<nosrednaekim> blackmail: yes
<blackmail> ok, and another problem
<blackmail> konqueror doesn't connect to any website
<blackmail> for some reason
<blackmail> anyone know why ?
<nosrednaekim> thats because of knetwork manager (if the rest of your internet stuff works)
<kkathman> blackflag:  can you connect with firefox or get mail?
<blackmail> nosrednaekim: how can i solve this problem ?
<blekos> hi, would my system be slower if i install multiple window managers?
<adude> has anyone here used xvidcap?
<kkathman> blekos:  you mean ubuntu and kubuntu ?
<nosrednaekim> blekos: no
<blekos> i mean xfce
<nosrednaekim> blackmail: are you using wireless?
<kkathman> blekos:  you basically are only running one at a time anyway
<kkathman> so no it wouldnt be slower or faster really
<blackmail> nosrednaekim: yes
<blekos> i c, i know that it gets slower if i run eg gnome applications in kde cause it has to load the appropriate libs
<scifi> hi guys, other than the screen brightness options, does kubuntu have any other power management features???
<kkathman> blekos:  right, if you run only gnome stuff, it might be a tad faster, but maybe not even noticeable
<blekos> i c
<blekos> thnx
<blackmail> nosrednaekim: does the fact that i use wireless change anythng ?
<kkathman> blekos:  its really what apps your are running that makes the diff
<nosrednaekim> blackmail: ah, ok, go into system settings-> advanced->service manager and stop the Internet Status Daemon
<scifi> anyone?
<nosrednaekim> Network Status Daemon that is...
<blackmail> ok thanks
<nosrednaekim> blackmail: if you weren't, I'd just say get rid of Knetworkmanager
<kkathman> scifi:  yes, load and run kpowersave
 * Wizard wanders off
<Wizard> o/
<blackmail> ok works fine now
<blackmail> thanks a lot nosrednaekim
<scifi> kkathman: i dont actually have kubuntu installed, i was thinking of installing it on a laptop to replace vista
<scifi> kkathman: what options does kpowersave allow?
<kkathman> scifi:  yes, kpowersave is really meant for laptops actually
<jhutchins> kkathman: really actually?
<kkathman> scifi:  it allows profiles that you can set for display, drive shut downs, etc
<blackmail> nosrednaekim: last question
<blackmail> i have a couple of partitions, i want linux on one of them, i created a logical partition that is /
<blackmail> do i have to create the /swap and /home right now ?
<jhutchins> blackmail: What's the goal?
<DiViN3> Wizard: so wats the resolutions to resolve that problem
<kkathman> jhutchins:  well, kpowersave is more or less worthless on a desktop - its not even installed by default
<scifi> kkathman: does it allow cpu usage settings, like low power usage when doing less processor intensive tasks and more power for more intensive tasks?
<jhutchins> blackmail: What's the goal?
<blackmail> jhutchins erm just installing linux (to have a dualboot vista/linux)
<kkathman> scifi:  not that I recall on the cpu
<kkathman> scifi:  its more for hard drive, display and those kinds of things - I dont recall any "cpu" settings tho
<jhutchins> blackmail: Well, you have to have /, that's where everything else goes except swap.  swap is reccomeneded, but doesn't get mounted.  Some people like to split out /boot and/or /home, I don't.  If you do, space you need will always be on the wrong partition.  Do backups.
<scifi> ok hmm, i just wonder if id get the same battery life as vista does
<kkathman> scifi:  hmm, I would imagine it would be better, but thats just a guess
<jhutchins> blackmail: So this machine just has swap and root (/).
<blackmail> jhutchins so i have to have : / and /swap  as different partitions ?
<blackmail> does that mean that the logical partition mustn't be mounted as /,  but having inside it / and /swap
<blackmail> ?
<scifi> kkathman: ok thats encouraging, i think the new kde4 pretty much has every feature of vista, its just the power management i wasnt sure about
<jhutchins> blackmail: swap, not /swap.  Should be.  You can do a swap file on /, but it's non-standard.  Easier to just make a 1G swap partition.
<kkathman> scifi:  kde4 would get you well along the way, yes
<serenity> hi
<serenity> where can i find the oxygen icons in my kde4 installation?
<blackmail> jhutchins erm ok, but what do i put as the mount point for the logical partition ?
<blackmail> nothing ?
<jhutchins> scifi: Actually, there's quite a lot missing from kde4, and it's not terribly stable.
<jhutchins> blackmail: For swap?  Nothing.
<blackmail> jhutchins i want to create one logical partition, in which i will have two partitions, / and swap
<scifi> jhutchins: not stable, in what way exactly?
<blackmail> extended partition*
<kkathman> scifi:  I agree with jhutchins on that... kde4 is still buggy and its not "done" yet.. You might try kde 3.5.8 etc, with compiz-fusion for the eye candy
<jhutchins> scifi: as in sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.
<jhutchins> blackmail: DO you mean extended partition?  What are you using for "logical partitions"?
<scifi> hmmm ok, does 3.5.8 allow you to add widgest like the clock etc on the dekstop?
<kkathman> Im not particularly fond of dolphin as a file manager either
<serenity> where can i find the oxygen icons in my kde4 installation?
<scifi> widgets*
<kkathman> scifi:  yes, you can use superkaramba to do things like that
<jhutchins> scifi: xclock and rclock
<blackmail> jhutchins well , i have my windows partition (primary), my restoration one, my data one, and i want an extended partition with every linux partition on it
<scifi> it was also the krunner app of kde4 that attrected me, being able to type in app names like in vistas search
<scifi> i guess 3.5.8 doesnt have this?
<blackmail> when i create a partition on the free space, i have "Logical or Primary", so i guess logical = extended jhutchins
<kkathman> scifi:  Alt F2 gets you the same thing
<scifi> cool
<jhutchins> blackmail: ... and your question is?  That's how you partition a drive for an MS system, three primaries, then a logical, then as many extendeds as you want (I'm sure there's a limit).
<scifi> i just looked up kpowersave and it does allow cpu settings too :D
<kkathman> scifi:  and thats in any 3.5
<adude> does anybody know of a video screen capture program?
<kkathman> scifi:  excellent
<jhutchins> blackmail: Some OS's don't have problems with more than four primaries, but I haven't followed that up lately (since I only need two).
<blackmail> jhutchins ok thanks
<scifi> kkathman: looks very promising then, may as well wait for the kubuntu 8.04 with kde 3.5.9 rock solid?
<kkathman> scifi:  might not be a bad idea, yes... keep you from installing and then upgrading
<epimeth> scifi: you can install it now, too.  it comes out of beta any day now
<kkathman> scifi:  or you can get the beta I guess and then do the patches as they come out
<jhutchins> scifi: Always best to wait for the actual release unless you plan to be part of the testing bugreport process.
<jhutchins> scifi: If your purpose is to do work with the computer, stick with releases and don't be tempted to think "beta" means "latest and greatest" - it doesn't.
<scifi> i'll wait, i havent even got the laptop yet, this is all just theory at the moment
<kkathman> scifi:  good idea
<epimeth> scifi: in that case, come back when you get the new lappy :-)
<scifi> unfortunately most laptops come pre-installed with vista, but theres no way i'll be keeping it on there
<blackmail> jhutchins i can't get to access the extended partitio/n to put the swap and / in it, it kinda assumes it's already
<blackmail> already /
<jhutchins> scifi: I would recommend you get one that the XP "downgrade" is at least available for, it's easier to find drivers.
<kkathman> scifi:  I think you can still get a Dell lappy with ubuntu on it
<scifi> i dabbled with ubuntu then kubuntu a couple of years ago on my older desktop and liked it, hence my return here :)
<jhutchins> blackmail: If you've created an extended partition, it's a partition.  If you have the first logical partition, it's a place to put extendeds.   What tool are you trying to use?
<blackmail> jhutchins i'm using the manual partitioner , in the Kubuntu installer program
<scifi> i was looking at a "nearly new" samsung q45 on ebay, but it has vista on it, i was thinking i cud just reformat and install a linux distro :)
<blackmail> the logical partition is assumed as /
<blackmail> i don't get it
<blackmail> i'll start from scratch, i have the free space, and i want one whole linux partition
<epimeth> the problem is that you're still paying for vista, so the price goes up
<blackmail> i gotta make it logical, with all the free space, and put two partitions in it, right?
<scifi> i always found kde easier to use than gnome, even simple tasks like creating shortcuts for apps required a terminal command in gnome, whereas kde was just a right click option
<blackmail> so, jhutchins, how do i get the partitioner to understand that the logical partition must contain two others
<blackmail> ?
<epimeth> blackmail: you create an extended with the whole space and then create logicals inside it
<blackmail> epimeth: but there isn't any "extended" option ?!
<blackmail> or i can't see it :s
<blackmail> when i click New Partition, i've got Logical or Primary
<blackmail> not Extended
<jhutchins> blackmail: Just create the two partitions, don't worry about it.
<blackmail> jhutchins but i already have 3 primaries
<epimeth> blackmail: so create two logicals, they will both go into the same extended
<blackmail> that won't do the trick
<scifi> i guess the kubuntu cd will be able to do all the partitioning, formatting and installing for me, can it delete existing partitions too?
<blackmail> epimeth: erm ok
<scifi> NTFS partitions i mean?
<jhutchins> scifi: It can delete 'em, not sure if it can resize them.  I think it uses gparted, which can.  Make backups if you have something you want to keep.
<blackmail> erm, installer kinda bugged again, not responding ><
<epimeth> scifi: the cd just uses regular partitioning software, so yes
<jhutchins> scifi: If you just want to delete the NTFS, no sweat, it can do that.
<jhutchins> epimeth: uses gparted, doesn't it?
<blackmail> erm guys
<blackmail> how do i get the installer reworking ? >_< it doesn't respond anymore
<scifi> haha, i remember gparted froma  couple of years ago :)
<epimeth> jhutchins: I think so... I honestly didn't care enough to check
<jhutchins> blackmail: It's not clear to me what you're really trying to do. You might try deleting the partitions so there's just free space, then restart the installer and let it autopartition. You can look at what it did and figure it out from there.
<epimeth> blackmail: there might be something wrong with the disk?  try burning it again
<scifi> jhutchins: ye i wud want it to delete the vista ntfs partitions and then create the linux partitiond, think they called ex2 or soemthing arent they?
<epimeth> blackmail: I've had problems, myself
<blackmail> erm i don't know really now
<epimeth> scifi: ext3, actually...
<scifi> thats the one :)
<blackmail> jhutchins well i have a few primary partitions that i need to keep + free space, i want to turn the free space in an extended partition, for linux
<ubuntu_> newbie questions welcome here? :p
<epimeth> scifi: I haven't used ext2 in like 5 years at least... Was using reiserfs for a while, it was pretty good.  but I'm very happy with ext3
<blackmail> epimeth: i think the disc is fine
<fartbandit> :D
<epimeth> blackmail: so try restarting again....
<TeslaTony> fartbandit: of course. Now providing useful answers...
<fartbandit> :>
 * epimeth sprays air freshener all over fartbandit
<scifi> ok thanks for all the advice guys, might see u again in a couple of weeks with my kubuntu lappy :D
<fartbandit> looking for a guide on manual installation on remaining unpartitioned space
<blackmail> epimeth: i xkilled the installation program, now it won't open anymore >__<''
<fartbandit> or at least help in doing so
<epimeth> fartbandit: insert disk, read directions on screen :-
<epimeth> blackmail: what installation program?
<blackmail> the linux installation program
<blackmail> i'm using the liveCD
<sigma_1234> htc-linux
<scifi> ....fergot, one last question, is wi-fi easy to setup/reliable in kubuntu?
<blackmail> scifi: i'm using it right now
<fartbandit> complete newbie here to linux but im having a crack at setting up a triboot vista xp kubuntu system from 2 disks
<jhutchins> blackmail: It's not clear to me what you're really trying to do. You might try deleting the partitions so there's just free space, then restart the installer and let it autopartition. You can look at what it did and figure it out from there.
<greeg> hi gang.
<scifi> kewl, laters
<epimeth> ahoy greeg!
<fartbandit> epimeth manual install isnt that easy :p
<blackmail> jhutchins there isn't an autopartition option :/ it's either "all the disk" or "manual" :/
<greeg> im aware that for all linux systems there is only one / dir.  but i also want to install an other distro of experimental purposes.
<greeg> how do i do this?
<fartbandit> im avoiding the eautomated install as the only options seem to want to write over my xp and vista installs
<jhutchins> Well, that's dumb.
<fartbandit> -e
<blackmail> jhutchins i , erm, know.
<jhutchins> Are you sure you had free space?  There should be a "use free space" option.
<algyz> how to write floppy .img image?
<epimeth> fartbandit: fartbandit??? not when I installed it....
<jhutchins> algyz: dd if=<file> of=/dev/fd0
<blackmail> jhutchins i do after i made some with the partitionning thing
<blackmail> Gparted or whatever
<SperMite> gnome or kde which is the road i shall take?
<blackmail> i didn't have freespace before
<jhutchins> blackmail: so restart and see if it gives you a 'free space' option.
<algyz> jhutchins thx guy :)
<blackmail> erm, ok jhutchins
<epimeth> SperMite: I prefer KDE... in fact, you're in the *K*ubuntu channel, so most of us do
<adude> how do you remove a program from the command line?
<fartbandit> im getting no option otherwise here.... however ive used the vista partition tool to set up 8gb of free space on my 2nd disk for a crack at a manual install
<jhutchins> adude: use the apt tools or aptitude, don't just delete it.
<SperMite> epimeth why do you prefer kde?
<adude> ok
<fartbandit> has anyone here used the manual install to set up an ubuntu distro??
<jhutchins> adude: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<jhutchins> fartbandit: Yes, it's been a while.
<fartbandit> just need a swap and main partition on the remaining 7gb of space
<jhutchins> fartbandit: So kubuntu doesn't give you the option to use all the free space, even when it's there?
<SperMite> i'm running gnome. but im just not diggin it
<fartbandit> however im unsure of the exact settings i need
<jhutchins> fartbandit: Give it a shot.  Need about 1G for swap, the rest for data.  Usually the installers like the data to be first, the swap last.
<jhutchins> fartbandit: some of them don't care.
<Daisuke_Ido> back to square one for a good usenet binary downloader :\
<fartbandit> kk creating partition
<DiViN3> can i know wats the command to update kubuntu thru shell
<fartbandit> type for the new partition? primary or logical?
<fartbandit> forgive my linux iiignorance :p
<jhutchins> DiViN3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<jhutchins> Daisuke_Ido: pan, klibido both do nzb's.
<fartbandit> got 7762 space here total unpartitioned for the install
<algyz> jhutchins dd: writing to `/dev/fd0': Input/output error  two flopies in a row :(
<theuser1>  Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude) ........   i dont have any other runing. i have checked that in ksysguard too. what can i do ?
<algyz> Actually I'm trying to boot pcbsd (without great success) :(
<Admiral_Chicago> theuser1: i would make sure nothing is using it for sure
<theuser1> Admiral_Chicago how
<Admiral_Chicago> pstree in konsole should let you know
<fartbandit> for my first partition.....   partition type primary? 6738mb (leaves 1024 for swap)? location for partition begining? use as = ext3? and mount point = what?
<jhutchins> fartbandit: /
<fartbandit> kk and just go with that?
<abkill> How do I enable interactive logins for root?
<fartbandit> and what now for the swap?  type for partition = what? logical? partition size 10249(all my remaining space)? location for partition - end? use as - swap? mount point = / again?
<blackmail> jhutchins seems ok
<fartbandit> -9 :p
<blackmail> 40%
<algyz> fartbandit:  partition /swap :)
<fartbandit> oh
<fartbandit> slap me :p
 * blackmail Slaps fartbandit.
<fartbandit> :)
<blackmail> fartbandit: that's a nice nickname
<fartbandit> the main partition is just / though? thats ok?
<algyz> jhutchins third floppy gave dd: writing to `/dev/fd0': Input/output error  :(
<fartbandit> apt nickname for me tbh :s
<fartbandit> and now my install has hung due tio a mislick :(
<fartbandit> brb
<fartbandit> back
<fartbandit> what settings are needed on manual install for a swap partition?
<gon> !ati
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fartbandit> !manual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about manual - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fartbandit> booo :(
<fartbandit> install progressing :<
<hibana> fartbandit » see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<fartbandit> anyone use WINE?
<DiViN3> can i know how to reinstall kubuntu without using cd
<theuser1> how to check my partition for any kind of disk or data errors?
<Pepsi> !packs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about packs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DiViN3> !psybnc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about psybnc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fartbandit> specifically anyone use WINE and has an ATI card?
<DiViN3> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<DiViN3> !eggdrop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eggdrop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DiViN3> !compiler
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jussio1> !msgthebot | DiViN3
<ubotu> DiViN3: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<payam> -hi
<blackmail> guys, the installation seems blocked at 90 % :/
<theuser1> how to check my partition for any kind of disk or data errors?
<payam> I need som program Like Microsoft Frontpage for my linux! does anybody know some good program?
<blackmail> it says "loading usb-storage module for USB storage"
<payam> I need som program Like Microsoft Frontpage for my linux! does anybody know some good program?
<blackmail> guys, the installation seems blocked at 90 % :/
<blackmail> it says "loading usb-storage module for USB storage"
<payam> I need som program Like Microsoft Frontpage for my linux! does anybody know some good program?
<blackmail> anyone have an idea ?!
<blackmail> jhutchins ? epimeth ?
<payam> I need som program Like Microsoft Frontpage for my linux! does anybody know some good program?
<payam> I need som program Like Microsoft Frontpage for my linux! does anybody know some good program?
<blackmail> stop flooding.
<payam> i need a answer
<hibana> payam » you can try either Bluefish or Quanta... see which one you like
<payam> wight?
<payam> I need some design program not Code program
<blackmail> try wysiwyg linux in google
<Pliskin> payam : yes, there is a good program : learning HTML/CSS
<scarygary> What's the best Video conferencing software for linux?
<payam> i knew a lot about HTMl and CSS but im tired of so sick programs
<payam> It takes a lot of time
<_sourcemaker> does kwallet stores the passwords and sensitive data encrypted, when no password is provided? If so, which encryption method is used?
<theuser1>  how to check my partition for any kind of disk or data errors?
<payam> Give me a good program
<Pliskin> payam : NVu ?
<theuser1> !!
<payam> Pliskin: what is NVu?
<blackmail> my Jubuntu install is still blocke % ><
<blackmail> payam: fucjing google it man
<blackmail> -j+k
<blackmail> kubuntu install is still blocked @ 90 % *
<Pliskin> theuser1 : there is a program which started automatically by ubuntu, but I forgot its name
<jussio1> scarygary: skype works well
<payam> Pliskin: Do you hink i can find it in Kubuntu System or should i download it fron Internet?
<hibana> payam » there's really nothing that beats knowing the code... and Frontpage has never been a good program in my book... Dreamweaver is good though but I don't know a Linux replacement for it
<payam> Hibana: No You cant install Dreamwever on linux and i m not really in the mood for instal wine
<Pliskin> payam : I didn't find it in the ubuntu repository
<payam> so i take the NVu . it seems be a good shit
<Pliskin> it's a mozilla program but maybe is under windows only
<jussio1> !ohmy | payam
<ubotu> payam: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<payam> Pliskin: do you think that NVu is good? some problems?
<Pliskin> it's a WYSIWYG
<Pliskin> so, you will find it good
<theuser1> how to check my partition for any kind of disk or data errors?  complete command to check sda6 ?
<jussio1> payam: also have a look at quanta +
<payam> is it a design program or code?
<jussio1> !info quanta+
<ubotu> Package quanta+ does not exist in gutsy
<jussio1> hrm
<jussio1> !info quanta
<ubotu> quanta (source: kdewebdev): web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 2385 kB, installed size 5744 kB
<_sourcemaker> is there a firefox plugin for kwallet?
<payam> not anough info
<payam> Is it a  code program or desing?
<_myrtille_> theuser1: i think you may chekc your disk with fsck, but i'm not sure if it supports every format
<jussio1> payam: its a wysiwyg
<theuser1> _myrtille_  how.
<Pliskin> man fsck
<hibana> payam » See: http://quanta.kdewebdev.org/
<payam> Qt3 designer?
<payam> what do you think about that then?
<scarygary> jussio: Skype is ok, but not for a video conference between two groups of people.
<payam> Skyp doesnt have any video confenece?
<jussio1> scarygary: why not?
<jussio1> oh, you mean as in more than 2 cameras, yes of course
<payam> I need a program which is the same as Visual basic! Anybody know? jussio: Skype dosnt have video conferens as i know
<jussio1> payam: what exactly are you trying to do?
<payam> I need a program like VIsual basic beace i  have a cours in the school
<jussio1> payam: dualboot or wine. if you just need an IDE, then use kdevelop, eclipse or anjuta
<jussio1> !ide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<viren> hi tthere, how can i install samba for kubuntu
<hibana> viren » aptitude install samba
<hibana> see also: aptitude show samba
<viren> whats the difference between nfs and samba
<nnck> hi
<jussio1> hi nnck
<hibana> viren » Samba is a collection of programs that implements the Server Message Block (SMB) protocol
<Alphageek_> I'm having major problems with an HP Pavilion I'm trying to put Kubuntu on.
<hibana> nfs is a filesystem
<hibana> oops ... wrong
<jussio1> Alphageek_: whats up?
<nnck> I just installd kubuntu and it asked me for localhost login i typed root and I dont know how to boot to the graphical interface
<hibana> viren » see: http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba/2000-June/019414.html
<jussio1> nnck: when you installed it would have asked you to put in a user and password
<jussio1> use those
<nnck> jussi01 i didnt put anything
<Alphageek_> I'm trying to drop Kubuntu on this HP Pavilion, it's got an Nvidia Geforce 7900 gs and neither boot options are working on the standard installation disc.
<nnck> i used alternative install because desktop didnt work for me.. usng ps3 btw
<jussio1> nnck: the installer asks you, are you absolutely certain?
<Alphageek_> Also, something called apic causes a kernel panic, so I disabled it.
<nnck> jussi01 yes it didnt actually get to the user name password section
<nnck> because there was an error while installing I had to reboot and select install base system
<Alphageek_> Anyone have any ideas?
<nnck> to be able to continue the installation
<nnck> it says Ubuntu 7.10 localhost tty1 localhost login:
<jussio1> nnck: #ubuntu-ppc :)
<nnck> thanks
<Ketrel> Is there any way to make Compiz not autostart Emerald when it starts?
<Ketrel> I've been told it's an *ubuntu thing.
<DNC_005> Ketrel: why would you not what emerald to start?
<DNC_005> emerald is compiz's window manager
<Ketrel> also kde-window-decorator
<Ketrel> I want to have the option.
<DNC_005> so you want to start compiz manually every time?
<DNC_005> fusion-icon will let you pick the window decorator you want
<Ketrel> I don't have fusion-icon yet
<Ketrel> and I do start it manually each time.
<Ketrel> but I have it bound to a key combo
<never> hello
<never> no one on?
<PhilRod> never: if you've got a question, just ask
<PhilRod> and if anyone knows, they'll answer
 * PhilRod should learn the bot factoid for that
<never> how the hell do u install kubunto
<never> tu*
<never> sorry
<PhilRod> put the livecd in your computer, boot it up, wait for a minute, then click on install. Follow the instructions
<viren> how can i share stuff that is not in the home folder
<DNC_005> make a symlink?
<viren> sorry im new to kubuntu...
<DNC_005> what do you mean by share?
<viren> i want to share a folder that is on a mounted drive
<viren> so i can access for xp machine
<DNC_005> oh, i'm not good with that kind of thing, have a look at the ubuntu forums
<DNC_005> http://www.xawk.com/ubuntu-samba-basics.html
<DNC_005> viren: that link might help
<viren> dnc_005 no luck
<viren> i can only share teh home folder
<DNC_005> what folder do you want to share?
<PeterFA> DNC_005, I like sandwiches.
<DNC_005> PeterFA: ???
<viren> a music folder that is on another partition
<PeterFA> DNC_005, I like sandwiches.
<stdin> PeterFA: why did you say that exactly?
<stdin> and the answer "I don't know" is wrong
<PeterFA> stdin, I like sandwiches.
<stdin> and so was that
<DNC_005> ln -s /place/where/music/is/thisfolder  /home/user/shared/.  << thisfolder is the folder where your music is, and shared is a new folder you can make to share
<blekos> could u tell me how i can associate files to open with specific programs?
<prince_jammys> !defaultapp
<ubotu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<spookylukey> upgrade instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu do not work work me -- I don't get a 'Version upgrade' button.  Any ideas?
<stdin> spookylukey: hardy isn't out yet, ask in #ubuntu+!
<stdin>  #ubuntu+1
<blekos> and in dolphin??
<stdin> blekos: right click -> open with ?
<spookylukey> cheers stdin
<stdin> blekos: there's a 'remember' check box
<blekos> i c thnx
<viren> how can i access ,y kubuntu shares from windows
#kubuntu 2008-04-20
<dope> is there a program that will text msg my phone upon new email and only send the subject of the email?
<markitus> hello everyone
<markitus> i need some help with wireless bridge
<markitus> anyone there?
<dope> nobody is here
<markitus> i see
<markitus> and you dope?
<dope> i'm not here either
<markitus> and where are you?
<dope> in the internet
<markitus> anyway... can you help me with my problem?
<markitus> i don't care if you're here, there or in the internet... :-P
<PhilRod> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DNC_005> damn i just found a good howto for viren
<DNC_005> !share
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DNC_005> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<markitus> !bridge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bridge - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<markitus> !nat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<markitus> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<markitus> !virtualization
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<markitus> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<maG> moin
<ubuntu> boa noite a todos...
<ubuntu> alguem pode me ajudar com o kopete?
<maG> are there channels for every country (need a german one), or only international?
<mwilliams> I have an error with Adept. I get this message
<mwilliams> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude).
<mwilliams> Would you like to attempt to resolve this problem? No will enter read-only mode and Cancel to quit and resolve this issue yourself.
<linuxguymarshall> I know the command to fix it is something like "sudo dkpg configure --a" but im not sure
<maG> but there is not other apt-get window, installre or something like that? ^^
<maG> but "dpkg --configure -a" shoud be right
<linuxguymarshall> ok
<linuxguymarshall> i ran "sudo ksysguard" and killed all adept managers and no help
<maG> maybe "sudo dpkg --configure dpkg" could help
<linuxguymarshall> sudo dpkg --configure -a  worked
<fracny> post a link on how to install ati drivers on kubuntu please
<[maG]> I only knew german ones :D
<rootlinuxusr> #compiz-fusion ?
<rootlinuxusr> xD
<fracny> thanks
<rootlinuxusr> umm, just look up what specific model number it is
<rootlinuxusr> then there hopefully should be a *nix driver for it.
<fracny> r300
<fracny> on kubuntu 8.04rc
<rootlinuxusr> kay, look that up on the ati website, then you'll do something like ./lawlatipackagename buildpkg somethingsomething
<rootlinuxusr> they'd be able to fill in the blanks
<rootlinuxusr> it's worth it, they got my x1270 to work =]
<fracny> so i look it up at ati dot com
<fracny> ok
<rootlinuxusr> yes
<Fusaaki> hey guys, trying to install Kunbuntu (newest 64bit version) and having some problems... could anyone help?
<rootlinuxusr> 8.04rc or 7.10?
<rootlinuxusr> define latest.
<Fusaaki> 7.10
<rootlinuxusr> what is your problem?
<Fusaaki> it gets stuck at 50% on the scanning disk step
<rootlinuxusr> 7.10 installed fine on my amd64..
<rootlinuxusr> weird.
<Fusaaki> I have one hdd on sata and one on ide
<Fusaaki> both work in windows
<fracny> burn the disk ati 8x or slower
<fracny> burnthe setup disk at 8x or slower
<Fusaaki> alright
<Fusaaki> im also getting the error when I set it to nosplash so I can see
<Fusaaki> the error is End _request : I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<fracny> fd0 is your cd room
<fracny> try reburning the disk at a slower speed
<rootlinuxusr> Sounds like it's something wrong on the disc, it can't read a certain part, or mebbe the CD drive isn't fully plugged in?
<rootlinuxusr> though i doubt the latter.
<rootlinuxusr> or request one?
<rootlinuxusr> or you could do the option to check disc for errors at bootup
<Fusaaki> ill try that
<DarkestHour> there i go.
<fracny> hey rootlinuxusr where can i get help for hardy/fglrx
<rootlinuxusr> compiz-fusion
<fracny> ok
<fracny> thanks
<rootlinuxusr> trying to get that installed so you can have the rotating cube?
<xenthral_> I'll only use that when they have rotating hypnotoad
<DarkestHour> xenthral_: that would be bad ass.
<DarkestHour> All Hail Hypnotoad!
<xenthral_> its about time we get it
<xenthral_> spam the developers!
<DarkestHour> lol, not to go way off topic here but, you see the hypnotoad episode on the Benders Big Score DVD?
<xenthral_> no!
<xenthral_> I know of it, but never seen it
<DarkestHour> lol, me and a bunch of my friends sat through the entire episode. It was awesome, lol. 23-ish minutes long.
<xenthral_> is it just hypnotoad, being hypnotoad?
<DarkestHour> pretty much, they through in fake commercials and wierd moments and such.
<xenthral_> gotta watch that some time
<xenthral_> sounds like something to watch while wasted
<DarkestHour> definately.
<GrueTamer> DarkestHour: nice name
<DarkestHour> GrueTamer: Thanks, been using it for a long time.
<GrueTamer> i sense 80s vibes :>
<anabelle> hi
<anabelle> i just installed kubuntu 8.04 RC1
<DarkestHour> actually started using back when i played Tribes 2.
<anabelle> IM LOVING IT!
<anabelle> but i have one question?
<xenthral_> thats fortunate
<xenthral_> you're only allowed one
<DarkestHour> lol, whats your Question anabelle?
<anabelle> will i get continuous updates from now on? or will i have to reinstall once the final release is out?
<DarkestHour> you will get the updates from now on
<anabelle> so im oficially in hardy now :)
<anabelle> thank you!
<DarkestHour> At most there will be only minor changes between the RC now and the final release.
<DarkestHour> and you'll get those through adept_manager
<DarkestHour> No problem.
<xenthral_> man I hope the 7.10 -> 8.04 transition is less rocky then the 7.04 -> 7.10 one
<xenthral_> cause I don't feel like reinstalling the whole system again
<DarkestHour> lol, i messed with my 7.10 install so much that i had some wierd problems. i just said screw it and did a complete reinstall with the 8.04 rc
<xenthral_> everything is Just Working right now
<xenthral_> don't want to have to reconfigure stuff
<DarkestHour> hopefully you should be fine. especially since there is no major kde version change for you to have to deal with.
<DarkestHour> i switched to kde4 during 7.10 so i decided to just start off with the kubuntu remix this time.
<DarkestHour> hmm, anyone know the command for the restricted driver manager?
<rootlinuxusr> Got a question is there anyway to set it so my wifitester brings up all available wireless networks in the area? i don't it's part of the keyset...
<xboxkiller88> airsnort
<rootlinuxusr> airsnort?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> hey everyone i'm having some trouble with GRUB. i'm able to boot using the 2.6.24-12-server kernel but when I try to boot from the 2.6.24-16-server kernel I get an error 24 (Attempt to access block outside partition) and when I try to boot from the 2.6.24-15-server kernel I get an error 16 (Inconsistent file structure). e2fs says disk is clean. Any ideas what's wrong?
<carlomagno> Hi
<dorkface> Hi all.  I'm having a problem with kubuntu crashing where if the laptop lid is closed for a while, and when it opens to a screen saver password prompt, it freezes hard.  I've tried looking in /var/log/messages, but I couldn't find anything referencing anything happening before the crash.  Are there any other logs that I could check?
<carlomagno> After upgrading to 7.10 I can't load gdm anymore (it won't recognise SVG files). I tried reinstalling the relevant libraries but to no avail, so I figured I'd try out kdm. Can anybody tell me how to set kdm as my default window manager from the command line? (I'm in recovery mode.) Is tehre some setting in /etc/X11/?
<xoqa> supposedly there's a restore feature for konqueror's tabs after it crashes.. for kde 3, it's in kdeaddons and for kde 4, it's in extra gear... but i'm not seeing them... anyone know what to search for
<xoqa> carlomagno: i think you can set it as the default in your xorg.conf file
<carlomagno> xoqa, thanks. Somebody on #ubuntu suggested sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm.
<xoqa> hmm.. not seeing it there
<xoqa> carlomagno: ah, nice
<carlomagno> I'll try that. Cheers.
<martin_> hallo dorkface, I noticed that the stand by modus doesnt works. so after going into the stand by modus, the computer doesn't wake up any more. Probably you have set you powermanager so, that he pushes the laptop into stand by (suspend) when you close the laptop lid... Try to change this
<crunchybumble> I'm new to KDE. Where in the GUI can I see whether the automatic install picked up my wireless card?
<dorkface> martin_: I don't believe it is in sleep mode, it should just turn to a screen saver
<dorkface> but, does it go to sleep after a while?
<xoqa> crunchybumble: you should be able to right click on the kde network manager icon
<xoqa> it should tell you what connections you have
<xoqa> you could just use dmesg though
<dorkface> martin_: yeah, I checked power manager, and I have "Do Nothing" on "when Laptop Lid Is Closed"
<martin_> dorkface: so its strange
<canen_> hello
<dorkface> martin_: but I do have "Lock screen on resume" checked
<canen_> is there a specific channel for people wanting to try the rc?
<crunchybumble> hmm... it appears to have only picked up my ethernet ports
<dorkface> canen_: kubuntu+!
<dorkface> canen_: kubuntu+1
<canen_> dorkface: thanks
<martin_> welcome
<canen_> empty
<DarkestHour> yeah, i expect this channel would be the place canen_
<DarkestHour> i use the RC myself right now.
<canen_> ok
<dorkface> canen_: ubuntu+1
<dorkface> has people in it
<dorkface> I checked
<crunchybumble> so, from googling around, it appears that I need to use the ndiswrapper to get my wireless card (Netgear WG311 v2) working
<canen_> yeah, a lot
<crunchybumble> I've had no experience using this
<crunchybumble> can I just apt-get it, and it'll magically work?
<crunchybumble> iwconfig lists lo eth0 and eth1 as no wireless connections, the kubuntu network manager doesn't list lo
<bragoo08> crunchybumble: you need to have "universe" enabled in adept manager to "apt-get" ndiswrapper!
<bragoo08> cruncybumble: try http://www.mattweber.org/2005/22/using_dwl-g510_in_linux/ i now it's not the same wifi card, but it explains how to use ndiswrapper.
<crunchybumble> thanks, I'll do that
<bragoo08> no prob
<adude> i downloaded the xubuntu desktop how do i run it?
<gogo_> hi
<Odd-rationale> adude: log out and in the kdm sessions menu chose xfce
<DarkestHour> Hi there
<adude> thanks
<bragoo08> crunchybumble: sorry, that url is old. goto http://www.mattweber.org/category/linux/ and scroll down.
<crunchybumble> s'aite, I found it
<bragoo08> crunchybumble: cool
<dennister> hey channel; anyone have any idea why a pc would simply refuse to boot from either of 2 installed cdroms?  always get a failure, no matter what livecd or alternatecd I insert into either drive
<stdin> corrupted RAM maybe
<DarkestHour> are you getting an error of any sort? or it just wont boot from the cd?
<crunchybumble> silly question, but you did make sure to burn them as images, not as data files, right?
<dennister> the only error i get is "Failure"...this is at the bios level....nothing on the hdd yet
<DarkestHour> Do you have your bios set to boot from CD drives?
<dennister> DarkestHour: yes, set to boot from cd drives,
<dennister> crunchybumble: these same cd's have installed OS onto previous machines
<DarkestHour> it is possible those drives might have problems readings the disc's. I've had to use a seperate dvd-rom with my desktop pc for some reason. but after the install it worked fine.
<bragoo08> dennister: how many cd drives do you have?
<crunchybumble> maybe burning media as well
<crunchybumble> are they older drives?
<dennister> stdin: ram gets counted properly, can't do memtest unless it will boot from livecd
<dennister> DarkestHour: i've already changed one drive for another that I know works well
<bragoo08> dennister: it maybe only reading the master drive
<stdin> dennister: can't you remove the ram and put in some from another box, just to see if it is the ram?
<xoqa> oi.. so... not seeing the 'svn' command in konsole...
<dennister> bragoo08: i have 2, one is plain cdrom; other is dvdrom
<xoqa> just wondering what package it's in
<stdin> xoqa: svn"
<stdin> or subversion
<stdin> adept/apt-cache would know
<dennister> stdin: yes, I can do that, as I do have toehr boxes here in earlier state of refurbishing,...i had just *never* seen this before...total refusal to boot from either of two optical drives
<stdin> also if you types "svn" and have command-not-found installed it would say
<bragoo08> dennister: do you get "failure" twice or just once?
<DarkestHour> dennister: you may want to try and do a bios update on the mother for that machine.
<stdin> dennister: does it even boot from hdd?
<DarkestHour> dennister: err, motherboard
<xoqa> stdin: ah, i just ran a wrong command :| sorries
<dennister> bragoo08: i only get it once...make sure i put cd into master drive, and made sure I knew which one that was :)
<dennister> DarkestHour: yes, i was thinking of flashing bios :(
<bragoo08> dennister: i'm guessing this is a p2 or p3 machine!
<dennister> stdin: can't boot from hdd...hdd is still blank...
<dennister> yes, this is a soyo mobo with P3 cpu
<stdin> dennister: test with another hdd ;)
<DarkestHour> dennister: have you tried unplugging the hdd and seeing if it would then boot from the cd?
<dennister> ok, haven't tried unplugging the hdd yet...was hoping to avoid flashing bios, so that's worth a shot
<xoqa> someone mind telling me what i'm doing wrong? http://dpaste.com/45881/ i was geting the 301 moved error with kdesvn as well
<bragoo08> dennister: if your dvd is master then try swapping master to the cd drive!
<DarkestHour> yeah, atleast try to elimate some points of potential failure.
<dennister> and yes, I have another smaller hdd for testing...sometimes when you get a wierd error it's good to simply ask if someone else has seen this before
<xoqa> svn list gives an 301 moved error as well
<dennister> this is a new one on me, lol
<dennister> bragoo08: both optical are on secondary ide, with cd as master, dvd as slave; on primary ide the 80g hdd is master, zip drive is slave
<DarkestHour> what did you set the boot order to in bios?
<stdin> I find it sometimes helps to just take it apart and put it back together again
<bragoo08> dennister: unplug one drive at a time and try each one solo!
<dennister> DarkestHour: cdrom, A, C
<DarkestHour> ok
<DarkestHour> yeah, start unplugging things, lol
<foibles> is cafelinux down for some reason?
<foibles> does anyone know?
<stdin> error: A is not know, C is not known  ;)
<devin_> how do i make compiz default in kubuntu"?
<stdin> !compiz | devin_
<dennister> kinda strange, too, though...other boot sequence options include D...A...SCSI, E...A, SCSI...F...A...SCSI
<ubotu> devin_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<dennister> don't have any scsi, so...
<dennister> stdin: ??? i don't understand..."not known"?
<stdin> dennister: "Drive Letters" are a windows term
<DarkestHour> lol
<dennister> yes, i know, but bios manufacturers still assume ur working with winblows
<bragoo08> correction! drive letters are a DOS term
<dennister> bragoo08: ur right...touche
<stdin> well, dos is dead, so it's windows now
<bragoo08> not here it isn't!
<stdin> although you can get freedos, retro :)
<dennister> spent the last two days stuggling with a tecra8000...no livecd's would load, no linux would install...figured it was the cdrom drive, dirty or something...but it looks like winblows2k has just finished without a hitch :(
<bragoo08> dennister: you have got be kidding!!!!!
<dennister> nope...which i were
<dennister> so it's not the drive...
<bragoo08> dennister: it's always the simplest things!
<dennister> well, i have nooooooooo idea why w2k will install, but knoppix, dsl, kubuntu alternate...nothing in linux will load/completely-install, live or otherwise
<nnck> hi
<nnck> hi .. trying to install kubuntu on ps3 but the resolution does not fit on hdtv when I reached location step I couldnt continue clicked alt ctrl f1 and now am at the command line what should I do?
<dennister> heck...the parts of kubuntu alternate that did load (framebuffer installation) always said the video memory was too low, but it has 256MB of ram
<DarkestHour> dennister: i have a tecra8000 with the same problem.
<DarkestHour> lol
<bragoo08> dennister: some bios setups have a setting for either "dos system" or "unix".
<carlos_> que hablan
<carlos_> no entiendo
<dennister> DarkestHour: heheheh...have you managed anything with the tecra? some people have done it, u know
<carlos_> ...................
<stdin> !es | carlos_
<ubotu> carlos_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<BluesKaj> dennister, , hardware recognition problem maybe. I encountered a similar prob with some linuxes on this pc (compaq presario 1734x), pretty ordinary pc
<carlos_> blablabla
<dennister> bragoo08: maybe I'll look for that feature from now on...although the stuff i get donated is usually pretty standard
<stdin> carlos_: go to #ubuntu-es, speak english or leave. those are your options
<BluesKaj> carlos_, blahblahblah en espanol por favor
<dennister> the donor of the tecra actually had wxp and ms office on it...but sloooooowwwwwww as molasses
<BluesKaj> ext3 partitions dennister ?
<DarkestHour> i use the tecra8000 i have for cisco programming, lol.
<dennister> BluesKaj: that's what i was trying on the tecra laptop...lol...i've just heard the winblows music...did install from iso cd without a hitch
<BluesKaj> well, an OS at least :)
<dennister> my, my, my...can't believe how fast/zippy w2k is on this tecra :)
<DarkestHour> give it a month, then the windows hardware tax kicks in.
<dennister> yes, have to have some kinw of OS...at least it doesn't have spyware like XP...what i was hoping to use this ancient laptop for was a dmonstration laptop, possibly showing how fast linux was on it...possibly a dual boot to compare speed between winblows and linux...can't even get linux installed, let aloone demonstrate speed
<steini> Hello. I was wondering if someone was familiar with this bug http://s2.screenshots.cc/upload/a717fe91.jpg         I am using kubuntu 8.04 rc3 with compiz fusion and nvidia 8800 gt graphics card (drivers 169.12 i think :P)  95% of the top of a non selected window gets almost see-through or corrupt like this :(
<steini> anyone know what it can be?
<dennister> DarkestHour: have you checked the forums for your tecra? there were some who had managed to get ubuntu installed on the tecra
<DarkestHour> dennister: i havent, it hasnt been a real priority for me.
<dennister> windows tax...you mean how much work it is to maintain it? this is an old copy I had from over 3 years ago...had retired that machine
<dennister> if that's what you mean, yes, I do hate all the work of maintaining it
<Jimmy1> Hello
<Jimmy1> me AGAIN ;)
<nosrednaekim> :)
<Jimmy1> any1 free to help with ark
<DarkestHour> what seems to be the problem Jimmy1?
<Jimmy1> i dloaded a *.rar file and it wont let me extract the file
<Jimmy1> says extraction operation failed
<dennister> but here, i gotta reboot the tecra...will look around some more in bios to see if there's something funny going on, like not allowing anyone to install something on the mbr...bbs
<DarkestHour> do you have unrar installed?
<dennister> besides, winblows is not taking up the whole screen real estate
<Jimmy1> umm i dloaded a rar program
<Jimmy1> ill check which one it is
<iss_student> join #kbuntu-kde4
<steini> iḿ sorry to ask again but has anyone have any information about this bug (compiz fusion)? http://s2.screenshots.cc/upload/a717fe91.jpg
<Jimmy1> the program is called "rar"
<Stroganoff> Jimmy1: sudo apt-get install unrar
<steini> just get unrar (non free worked better for me)
<Jimmy1> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Jimmy1> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Jimmy1> jim@Linux:~$
<Stroganoff> sry my fault
<Jimmy1> oh woops
<Stroganoff> cant use synaptic/adept and apt-get at the same time
<Jimmy1> i had apt thing open its working
<Jimmy1> so should i remove that other rar program ?
<Stroganoff> depends on if you want to create/modify rar archives
<steini> unrar worked really well.. can use it in dolphin (on the right side it will say unrar or something like that)
<steini> but the free one did not work for me .. dont know why
<Jimmy1> ok ill have another go now
<Jimmy1> it seems to open in ARK
<Jimmy1> i cant find where unrar was installed
<DarkestHour> ark should automatically use unrar
<Jimmy1> ok
<Jimmy1> i get the same problem
<steini> have no idea.. it is a console program so just click the rar file and it should say unrar in dolphin
<steini> :P
<Jimmy1> wont even work in dolphin
<Jimmy1> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<DarkestHour> make sure you can run unrar in a console
<Jimmy1> how do i do that
<DarkestHour> easiest way is, press ALT+F2
<DarkestHour> then type in konsole
<DarkestHour> and press enter, after that you can a console open, try entering the command unrar and press enter
<steini> did you get the non free version or the free one?
<Jimmy1> yeh it works there
<Jimmy1> i have no idea
<Stargazer> Im on Ubuntu 7.10 and im trying to get Flash working in Konqueror
<BluesKaj> !Flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jimmy1> konqueror suks use firefoz
<Jimmy1> fox
<Jimmy1> works better
<Stargazer> I have it installed, but konqueror just doesn't seem to work right, youtube videos don't load
<Jimmy1> yeh i had the same problem
<dennister> egads...this tecra is so fast i don't even have time to get into the bios...lol
<Stargazer> Firefox blows, it keeps crashing
<Jimmy1> yikes
<Jimmy1> one of these guys would know
<Jimmy1> im a noob
<Jimmy1> :)
<Jimmy1> anyway thanks guys for trying to get unrar working ! ill try again latter on
<Jimmy1> cya
<dennister> anyone have an idea of a distro that I could get loaded/installed onto this tecra?
<Stargazer> Unrar ? just open the .rar file with Firefox and when it says "download this file.." use fileroller to open it
<steini> Just press the K->System->Adept Manager and search for unrar.. install unrarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)
<steini> just uninstall all the other rar things ;)
<steini> dont confuse the computer
<Stargazer> Lol y'all figure that out AFTER the guy leaves, lol
<steini> he went
<steini> whoops
<nosrednaekim> haha
<steini> its late over here and i got excited after fixing my problem from earlier (if someone checked that :P) i installed something called emerald
<steini> hope that is good enough
<steini> atleast its working for now
<steini> I just started to use linux and iḿ in love :D Only know it from my xbox and you cant really do that much with it on there
<Stargazer> Lol
<latitu> iam using partimage (as backhand of g4l) it says cant read image from block 0. iam trying to make an image... and i cant use some other app. they are too difficult and i want to make an image of the full partition (excluding freespace). how can i check the partition? (i have already done fsck)?
<narothepharoh> i am using kubuntu 7.10 cant get my screensaver to work any ideas?
<linuxguymarshall> I am having 3D problems
<nosrednaekim> I prefer 2d problems
<nosrednaekim> 3d are just 3 times as hard ;)
<BluesKaj> linuxguymarshall, which graphics card ?
<linuxguymarshall> BluesKaj:NVIDIA 6200
<BluesKaj> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<linuxguymarshall> BluesKaj: I just installed my drivers and now FlightGear, TORCS, and Blender will not even begin to boot
<BluesKaj> !3D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<narothepharoh> i am using kubuntu 7.10 cant get my screensaver to work any ideas?
<BluesKaj> narothepharoh, system settings/ desktop/ screen saver
<narothepharoh> blueskaj: it is not there but it is in settings screensaver preferances and they are all there its just when i pick one the screen will just go blank when its time to come on
<BluesKaj> linuxguymarshall, not a nvidia user , but my crappy ati onboard does flightgear. It took some xorg editing and tweaking , so i'm sure some ppl here can help.
<carlos_> español
<carlos_> buenas tardes
<carlos_> como estan todos?
<prince_jammys> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<BluesKaj> narothepharoh, are you linking the screensaver to a  personal file with jpegs or one of the kubuntu options in the list ?
<latitu> iam using partimage (as backhand of g4l) it says cant read image from block 0. iam trying to make an image... and i cant use some other app. they are too difficult and i want to make an image of the full partition (excluding freespace). how can i check the partition? (i have already done fsck)?
<narothepharoh> blueskaj just using the options that are there
<chan_> hi
<ISS_Student> hello
<latitu>  if i dd if=/dev/hda1 | gzip > /home/hda1.bin.gz      , it will copy data including freespace too or just files ?
<narothepharoh> blueskaj just using the options that are there
<greeg> hi. i have a makefile for a one file program  whats wrong with line 3 http://rafb.net/p/uNz5zc39.html  ?
<dennister> omg...i think i finally got a live version loaded on the tecra...feather, with acpi=off and fbuffer
<dennister> there's hope for the dual-booting demo tecra yet :)
<dennister> but i'm falling asleep here...perhaps i will be usccessful with a hdd install using similar methods tomorrow :)...g'night all
<BluesKaj> yeah, sacktime for me as well
<latitu> how to completely check a partition? ext3
<ISS_Student> Finally after much tinkering I got KNetworkManager to show on taskbar in KDE4
<devin_> can anyone tell me how to disable this feature. whatever window or tab my mouse hover over its selecting and its beyond annoying to me?
<PhilRod> that's the focus policy
<PhilRod> it's set in, um, let me see
<PhilRod> system settings -> window behaviour -> focus policy
<devin_> got it thanks
 * PhilRod is considering switching to focus-follows-mouse
<PhilRod> you probably want click-to-focus (which is like what windows does)
<devin_> well idk i just always bump my mouse and when im typing it messes me up
<ragsagar> is kubuntu 8.04 is coming with kde 4??
<ragsagar> anyone?? all are sleeping online??
<PhilRod> devin_: yeah, I suspect that would happen to me too - the advantage of focus-follows-mouse is that you can focus a window without raising it
<PhilRod> but the help on that page says it breaks Alt+Tab, which is too high a price to pay, for me at least
<PhilRod> !patience | ragsagar
<ubotu> ragsagar: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PhilRod> hrm, that wasn't the one I wanted
<devin_> did you try it?
<Dr_willis> You can get a Hardy KDE4 or kde3 isntall cd.  You can install both afterwards if you want.
<devin_> man it drove me crazy
<Dr_willis> focus follows mouse - used to be real common ages ago.
<Dr_willis> Old-skool window managers. :)
<ragsagar> iam asking abt the cd they ships!
<Dr_willis> ragsagar,  You mean the 'shipit' cd's - no idea on those.   I imagine they will be the kde3, or ubuntu. (they do have kubuntu shipit service?)
<devin_> im just going to wait till KDE4 is officially out
<ragsagar> yeah there is shipit service for kubuntu and edubuntu tooo
<devin_> any of you using compiz-fusion on kde?
<ragsagar> iam not
<Dr_willis> devin_,  ive toyed with it.
<ragsagar> iam just using compiz
<ragsagar> to use compiz fusion we have to rremove compiz first
<devin_> me too but it just ran so much better on ubuntu
<Dr_willis> I tend to disable it under gnome, or kde. its jsut more hassle then its worth
<ragsagar> it is eating ma resource
<ragsagar> as i have only 376mb ram
<ragsagar> it is making my system too slow!
<devin_> i suppose so after it loses its 'wow' factor but i haven't been on linux for a good while. things are defiantly improving
<ragsagar> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<tiberius1701> hi i am running kubuntu 8.04 hardy, i enabled the propritay ati drivers, it show install the fglrx driver, but under system settings and monitor and display it show the vesa driver is this normal?
<ragsagar> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<tiberius1701> hey if compiz is not installed and i enable desktop effects is that why i get a white screen after reboot?
<devin_> more than likely
 * PhilRod wonders how or where you enable desktop effects if compiz isn't installed
<tiberius1701> good that solves that problem, cuz i thought i had a problem with ati driver fglrx blah blah
<tiberius1701> under system desktop effects
 * devin_ searching for Tums 
<ragsagar> !desktop effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktop effects - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !compiz | ragsagar
<ubotu> ragsagar: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> :) and thats about it for the bot info on the topic
<Dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ragsagar> Dr_willis,  wat was that for??
<ragsagar> :D
<ragsagar> !basero
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about basero - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ragsagar> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<micha__> does someone know where kubuntu's shutdown config file lives /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc is the normal path but all the changes in here get ignored ...
<Dr_willis> You did restart the kdm service?
<micha__> Dr_willis: yes but i can change whatever and it will not use the file
<Dr_willis> micha__,  interesting.. ive never had that issue.
<Dr_willis> what are you changeing exactly?
<micha__> Dr_willis: you could also use the system settings login manager and change log in wallpaper and so on but it doesnt use that
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. It does for me.. but all my machines are now hardy based. So i cant confirm/deny your issue. sorry.
<micha__> Dr_willis: i have the problem that my box does not fully shut down if i use the gui ... sudo shutdown -PH now does work ...
<Dr_willis> micha__,  i tend to use the halt, command from a terminal. :) as a 'cheat' you could make a 'shutdown' user, and make their shell be the proper shutdown command.   I did that ages ago. if i loged in as that user from kdm/shell/whever. shstem would shutdown.
<Dr_willis> You are saying that in the kdmrc configs the 2 lines....
<Dr_willis> HaltCmd=/sbin/poweroff
<Dr_willis> RebootCmd=/sbin/reboot
<Dr_willis> Do not propelry shutdown your machine eh?
<micha__> exactly ... so i was hoping to find the config file and change /sbin/shutdown with /sbin/shutdown -Ph now ,,, since that is working in the terminal
<Dr_willis> i dont even see 'shutdown' in there.. let me see
<Dr_willis> i got poweroff and reboot. :) no shutdown
<Dr_willis> I wonder how shutdown and poweroff, differ.
<micha__> it's using poweroff ... poweroff doesnt work here shutdown does
<devin_> can you run emerald without compiz?
<Dr_willis> Interesting.
<Dr_willis> devin_,  not really.
<Dr_willis> emerald is one of the 3 window decorators that compiz can use.
<olll> but kubuntu is not reading that file ... GreetString=Welcome to Kubuntu at %n for example can be chaned but it does not get used on log in
<Dr_willis> so micha__  youa re using      HaltCmd=/sbin/shutdown -PH
<olll> olll = micha
<Dr_willis> olll,  thers also 2 seperate kdm login screens, the fancy graphical one, and the simpiler one.
<olll> sorry Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> if using    HaltCmd=/sbin/shutdown -PH    --- Im wondering if it shouldent be    HaltCmd='/sbin/shutdown -PH'
<olll> do you know where the fancy one is
<Dr_willis> fancy one is the default for a local X login, the simpiler oneis the default for xdmcp logins i recall
<olll> for some reasons the poweroff command does not fully shut down ... shutdown does
<yyyyyyyyy> i made a desktop shortcut shutdown -Ph now that works as well but that is not the same f*cking internet here
<Dr_willis> sounds like some apci quirk/issue going on , as the the reason the 2 commands differ.
<Dr_willis> acpi  I think is  the proper term. :)
<micha11> hmm that i don't like about *bunut ... they use strange config files sometimes
<Dr_willis> advanced power controll interface.  -  what happens if you hit alt-ctrl-delete from the kdm screen? :) that kicks my pc into shutdown mode.
<Dr_willis> heck - i can just hit the power button and it will start shutting down.. the 2 yr old discovered THAT feature for me today
<Dr_willis> 'push the big button, and papa yells!'
<micha11> Dr_willis: that works ... in fact i have to do so ... if i klick the gui button it will start to shut down and than i have to help with ctrl alt del
<Dr_willis> heh. So if you make changes to the kdm settings with the GUI tool (as root/admin of course) the config file does change? or does it not even change?
<micha11> Dr_willis: if i change the /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc file or system settings > login manager it does not change anything ... but the gui login manager writes to the file /etc/kde3/...
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. ok.. You are NOT using kdm4 are you? You never installed kde4 did you?
 * Dr_willis is just guessing at whats going no now. Im out of ideas
<micha11> now Dr_willis i need to use this box kde4 is not for working ... not at the moment ... thanks anyway for your help ... ill keep searching
<DarkestHour> what you talking about willis... sorry. had to.
<rootlinuxusr> anybody know where the file is that has the quote "#3) With great power comes great responsibility."
<DarkestHour> seems like it would be something with sudo
<rootlinuxusr> right, but i'm not all positive where the sudo command is located
<DarkestHour> it's in /usr/bin/
<DarkestHour> ahh thats right, it's the message when you first use sudo, lol. man has it been a while.
<micha11> it's config file is in /etc/sudoers
<DarkestHour> man i'll tell you, hardy is great. especially with kde4.
<daSkreech> Does anyone have any links to the dapper cd
<p_quarles> daSkreech, for kubuntu? isn't it on all of the main mirrors?
<daSkreech> it's a DVD on the mirrors
<daSkreech> no idea when that happened
<Dr_willis> i wonder if some of the mirrors may have cleaned out stuff to make space.
<Guest87185> hi I was wondering if someone could help me out, I'm a total newbie and my kubuntu crashed during update
<Guest87185> now it loads up to just a prompt
<daSkreech> Dr_willis: couldn't kill them to keep the torrent up
<daSkreech> Guest87185: have you tried to start X ?
<Troggy> Is this the right place to diagnose installation troubles with hardy?
<Dr_willis> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<eagles0513875> does anyone know where i can find a list of kde pkgs that are needed for kde to run
<p_quarles> daSkreech, umm, it's right there -- i'm not sure where you're looking
<p_quarles> http://ubuntu.osuosl.org/releases/6.06.2/
<daSkreech> p_quarles: whoot thanks
<p_quarles> daSkreech, go up one directory (to "releases") to get to the kubuntu-specific directory
<Troggy> I have weird random squashfs failures when trying to install hardy from the 8.04RC CDs (amd64)
<Dr_willis> Troggy,  i would say start with checking the md5 of the iso image, if its good. burn it at the slowest speed your burner can handle.
<Troggy> md5sums check out ok
<eagles0513875> what kernel is going to be included in the release is it 2.6.25
<Troggy> At some point, the squashfs driver just seems to bail out and delivers gibberish
<Troggy> The installation reports a read error and aborts
<gnub_daemon> I'm getting squashfs errors when trying to install mythbuntu
<Troggy> I've burned the CD 4 times now, checked it, even tried to install plain ubuntu which worked fine...
<gnub_daemon> 8.04 as well...and shouldn't it be an official release by now...it is 04/08 already
<Troggy> Well. of course it's an RC, that's why I'm trying to work out the cause so I can file a bug
<eagles0513875> gnub_daemon it will be official on the 24th
<gnub_daemon> ah...thanks for the info
<eagles0513875> gnub_daemon no prob if its reporting a read error there must be somethign wrong with ur burn
<gnub_daemon> is that what buffer I/O error means?  It says unable to read fragment cache block/ page 83e1c and unable to execute /bin/sh for rc-default
<gnub_daemon> well I've got it checking integrity and have an alternate-iso DLing in the background
<gnub_daemon> AHA...errors found in 8 files...
<Troggy> Reboot, check again ^^
<Troggy> I sometimes get no errors when checking my CD, sometimes I get a whole lot, depending on when squashfs will crash
<gnub_daemon> already on it
<gnub_daemon> I had problems with the latest iso of gparted also
<gnub_daemon> just kept scanning hardware...
<DarkestHour> I just finished install kubuntu on my friends machine here, i had set acpi=off on his machine just for the to stop locking up at the hardware abstraction layer.
<gnub_daemon> 9 errors this time Troggy
<Daisuke_Ido> either the cd has errors or it doesn't
<Daisuke_Ido> if it's finding different errors every time, you should probably consider running memtest86
<Troggy> I sometimes get 5 errors, then next boot none
<Dr_willis> That sounds.. bad
<Daisuke_Ido> Troggy, you should probably consider memtest as well, this is not normal operation
<Dr_willis> i wonder if it could be dust in the cd/fingerprints?
<Daisuke_Ido> Dr_willis, those would have to be some serious fingerprints.
<Dr_willis> Daisuke_Ido,  I have a Grandson... :) its amazing what he can get dirty
<Dr_willis> 'honey, how did the 2 yr old get handprints on the ceiling?'
<Dr_willis> 'dear im more worried about the Footprints on the ceiling!'
<Dr_willis> :)
<gnub_daemon> Well I installed Kubuntu on the same machine a few hours ago and it went fine...I just couldn't get dvd playback
<Daisuke_Ido> spider kid, spider kid, does whatever a spider kid does, can he swing from a web, no he can't, he's a kid...
<gnub_daemon> and now I get 6 erroneous files
<Dr_willis> gnub_daemon,  so to summarize.. you installed kubuntu, now on each boot up. it gives different errors?
<Daisuke_Ido> gnub_daemon, i repeat, memtest86
<Daisuke_Ido> Dr_willis, different errors reading the livecd, and the md5 checked out
<Daisuke_Ido> is what i was understanding
<gnub_daemon> no...I'm trying to install mythbuntu...I just get the same errors that Troggy was getting...It won't let me install
<Dr_willis> I had an ide cable that got 'cut' from  the metal in the case once. you could barely see the one cut wire on the outside edge..
<Troggy> I'm currently memtesting the machine just for the book (and filing a bug report while doing that)
<Daisuke_Ido> Troggy, i would let it run for a while
<Daisuke_Ido> if it were fingerprints or a scratch, you would expect the errors to come up at the same place each time
<Daisuke_Ido> in this case, they aren't
<Daisuke_Ido> that says to me, ide or ram issue
<Troggy> I doubt it's the RAM though.
<Daisuke_Ido> ram's more likely, so check that first
<Daisuke_Ido> napoleon doubted he'd lose, too.
<Troggy> I just stressed the machine the other day to check if my cooling worked. An hour of prime95 should reveal RAM defects if there are any
<Daisuke_Ido> overclocking?
<Troggy> Nope
<Daisuke_Ido> something isn't adding up here
<Troggy> Just replaced the boxed cooler with something that doesn't sound like a 747 taking off
<Daisuke_Ido> ever think that something may have gotten damaged?
<Daisuke_Ido> it's entirely possible
<Troggy> That's why I tested the sys
<Daisuke_Ido> if i remember right, prime95 is a VERY rigorous stress test that could itself create problems
<spine55> exit
<spine55> exit
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm just saying, look at all the possibilities
<Daisuke_Ido> and try to launch the livecd on another machine, see if the same thing happens
<gnub_daemon> now I didn't think of that
<Troggy> Memtest86 does only come as a 32bit app, doesn't it?
<devin_> smells like skunk in my room =\
<Daisuke_Ido> Troggy, yes
<Daisuke_Ido> (here's a solution for >4gb - don't test it all at once!)
<Troggy> Ouch that would be a major operation
<Daisuke_Ido> how much do you have?
<Troggy> 4x 1GB
<daSkreech> p_quarles: thanks!
<Daisuke_Ido> test 2 at a time
<Troggy> But my cooler's overlapping the RAMs so I'd have to take it off each time I change the sticks
<Daisuke_Ido> your cooler is dissipating heat onto the ram
<Daisuke_Ido> brilliant.
<Troggy> Nope
<gnub_daemon> not if the fan sucks air OUT of the heatsink
<Troggy> It's just the fan and it's not like it's making contact
<gnub_daemon> O.o
<gnub_daemon> or so I would presume
 * Daisuke_Ido headdesks
<Daisuke_Ido> and you've been having these problems since changing HSF units?
<Troggy> Got a 120mm fan blowing towards the back of the case
 * Dr_willis wonders how a fan can suck air in any other direction then out of the heatsinks..  :)
<Troggy> Nope, never had any problems until I decided I got bored of openSuSE
<Daisuke_Ido> it's the livecd that has errors, right?
<Troggy> Yup
<Daisuke_Ido> and different errors each time
<Daisuke_Ido> sometimes none
<Troggy> Well, it's always the squashfs driver
<gnub_daemon> same way "the cd can either have errors or not have errors" ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> so that's a yes.
<Dr_willis> I would wonder what  would happen if you made a usb-installer/live cd on a thumb drive.. or swaped out the cd drive.
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm putting 2:1 odds on it being ram, who's with me?
<gnub_daemon> but it could blow into the heatsink...mine seems to work better that way
<Troggy> Mine blows into the heatsink towards the back of the case (where another fan sucks the air out)
<Daisuke_Ido> and that fan is mounted on the side of the heatsink closest to the front of the case - right above the ram
<Troggy> Well, right above the first bank
<Daisuke_Ido> so don't mess with the first bank
<Daisuke_Ido> pull 3 and 4
<Daisuke_Ido> test 1 and 2
<Daisuke_Ido> leave 1 alone, pull 2, add 3 and 4 (it'll do 3gb)
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm still betting it's a ram issue
<Troggy> 25 minutes and no problem
<Daisuke_Ido> or your processor has (had) a bent pin or two
<Daisuke_Ido> don't laugh, i've seen it happen
<andrew_> Is there any way to combat accidental touches on a touchpad?
<Daisuke_Ido> machine works more or less fine, but there are occasional issues
<Daisuke_Ido> found they were more prevalent in I/O
<fildo> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Troggy> Kernel and drivers should be the same for ubuntu and kubuntu though, right?
<Daisuke_Ido> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> the only difference is desktop environment and the included apps
<gnub_daemon> andrew...there is a way...I can't recall how...but I think it was a package that I installed...you might check your favorite search engine or the ubuntu forums
<Troggy> Because as I said, Ubuntu installed just fine. Only difference was the availability of a DVD for ubuntu which I suppose doesn't need to compress using squashfs
<Daisuke_Ido> see if it works well in another pc
<Daisuke_Ido> if it doesn't, it's a disc issue
<Daisuke_Ido> if it does, you do have a hardware issue
<tyler> what is the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<Troggy> I don't have a spare machine where I can actually install a system but I guess a VM shold suffice for that
<tyler> ?
<jussio1> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<gnub_daemon> which is better...xfs or jfs?
<jussio1> !best | gnub_daemon
<ubotu> gnub_daemon: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Daisuke_Ido> gnub_daemon, ext3
<tyler> where can i access my respitories in kubuntu?  It came installed when I installed Ubuntu?
<gnub_daemon> then what's your opinion...user for mythtv
<Jucato> tyler: Ubuntu and Kubuntu use the same repositories.
<Jucato> !repositories | tyler
<ubotu> tyler: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<jussio1> tyler: the program adept, inthe system menu
<tyler> jussio1: I dont see that anywhere sorry
<tyler> this is hardy heron though
<jussio1> tyler: go to the kmenu -> system -> adept
<devin_> how's hardy running?
<tyler> good on my macbook
<jussio1> Hardy help in #ubuntu+1 anyway :)
<tyler> still some drivers isues to be worked out
<linuxguymarshall> Can I make Konquerer start a web page on start-up?
<Daisuke_Ido> since konqueror is a web browser, i would imagine that would be possible, yes
<jussio1> linuxguymarshall: yes, in the configure konqueror its there...
<tyler> jussio1: Thanks I found it
<jussio1> tyler: :)
<tyler> Do you guys prefer gnome or kde?
<Odd-rationale> linuxguymarshall: open the page, then then go to to settings --> save view profiel "web browser"
<Daisuke_Ido> tyler, you're asking a biased audience
<linuxguymarshall> I mean like when I log in Konquerer will start and open it's homepage
<jussio1> tyler: thats really offtopic for here.
<Jucato> linuxguymarshall: yes. open the website you want it to start with. make sure it's the only tab open, then go to Settings -> Save View Profile (make sure you're saving the Web Browsing profile)
<tyler> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> you're going to get a strong slant toward KDE here (hence the channel name)
<Odd-rationale> linuxguymarshall: have it open when you log off
<jussio1> linuxguymarshall: set the home page of konq, then set konq to start with !autostart
<gnub_daemon> i prefer fluxbox...   O.o  o.O
<linuxguymarshall> K
<Odd-rationale> linuxguymarshall: assuming you have it set to save last session....
<gnub_daemon> not really though
<Troggy> 45 minutes with no errors, I'll call it for now.
<gnub_daemon> things seem to be going smoothly for me with the alternate-install
<gnub_daemon> THAT diskcheck turned up no errors at least
<tyler> i wanna install compiz fusion but its not showing up the the respitories....ALL OF THEM ARE ENABLED
<Daisuke_Ido> gnub_daemon, that's good news
<Daisuke_Ido> tyler, well, did you update after enabling them?
<gnub_daemon> indeed...I can't survive without my mythtv
<Daisuke_Ido> and then, i dunno, sudo apt-get install compiz?
<ganapati_> how to change boot list order??
<Daisuke_Ido> might want to throw compizconfig-settings-manager in there too for advanced configuration
<tyler> thanks
<gnub_daemon> big red screen saying there were errors installing sofware
<Dr_willis> Hmm...
<Dr_willis> !info compiz
<ubotu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.6.0+git20071008-0ubuntu1.1 (gutsy), package size 30 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Dr_willis> compiz is in main.., if it cant be found.. somthing is really wrong
<gnub_daemon> 8S
<gnub_daemon> at least I got the base system installed...is there a good walkthrough for installing mythbuntu packages?
<gnub_daemon> ok...now I have no desktop environment
<Dr_willis> the mythbuntu homepage?
<jussio1> !mythbuntu
<ubotu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<Dr_willis> I was thinking it was just installing mythbuntu-desktop :) wheni messed with it.
<fildo> guys i have a sound issue if anyone is willing to help me
<gnub_daemon> just aks
<fildo> ive tried to work it out, but now im just stuck
<gnub_daemon> that's right...I said AKS
<jussio1> fignew: ask away :)
<jussio1> argh
<fildo> i have onboard sound, and also a pci sblive card aswell
<fildo> it been working , then all of a sudden it just stoped
<fildo> the both load. but when i look in kmix
<fildo> i have no mixers
<fildo> and also no sound
<gnub_daemon> have you tried disabling the onboard sound in BIOS and see if that does anything?
<fildo> yeah it is
<fildo> i reaactived it aswell, but still nothing
<gnub_daemon> hmmm
<fildo> when i lspci
<fildo> the card still come up
<gnub_daemon> might try to reinstall alsa or some such
<fildo> no errors in dmesg
<fildo> i did that also
<fildo> alsa-base
<fildo> n utils
<kubist> hi there! could you help me please with my screen&resolution problem?
<gnub_daemon> is this a dual boot bachine?
<fildo> no
<gnub_daemon> fildo
<jussio1> fildo: I assume you covered the basics and checked the sound system is enabled
<fildo> standalone kubuntu fiesty install
<fildo> yes
<gnub_daemon> oh...I was going to suggest you try them in Windows...but that's not feasible
<jussio1> !sound | fildo, maybe something here:
<ubotu> fildo, maybe something here:: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<fildo> yeah i was going thru that before
<gnub_daemon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<gnub_daemon> or that
<kaminix^> Hmm... I think Konqueror's stuck in some offline mode. I unloaded the default network modules and added my own, now Konqueror won't surf the web.
<eagles0513875> kaminix^ r u on hardy
<kaminix^> I am.
<eagles0513875>  kaminix^
<eagles0513875> have u tried rebooting the machine
<kaminix^> No, but I will need it to load my own drivers instead of the default ones before that. Though I don't know where they're saved... (used insmod on a file this time)
<eagles0513875> kaminix^ ok r u connected through a switch which is then connected to the modem
<kaminix^> Well, a router, but yes.
<gnub_daemon> sudo apt-get install mythbuntu-desktop is working btw
<eagles0513875> kaminix^ try this try resetting the router. cuz i have been having some interesting issues connecting to a small switch im wondering if its something on my end or kubuntu end
<eagles0513875> kaminix^ turn the power off wait 20 sec then back on
<tyler> whats the command to start compiz fusion for the first time
<eagles0513875> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<kaminix^> eagles0513875: Done that all of yesterday, apparently this is a quite known problem with ralink cards in ubuntu through the past three releases. Anyway, it's working now... in firefox apt and well, everything except konqueror and knetworkmanager
<eagles0513875> kaminix^ i would file a bug against any pkgs ur having issues with
<eagles0513875> speaking of i need to setup my laptop again and go back to bug fixing
<Ketrel> I installed ksynaptics (to stop accidental taps), but now I can't seem to scroll by sliding along the right edge of my touchpad. Is there any middleground?
<kaminix^> There is already a bug report, solved this through the comments. Though I still don't know where make install put the driver and how I make it load instead of the default ones.
<gnub_daemon> HUZZAH!   Mythbuntu desktop is loading!
<eagles0513875> kaminix^ what u would have to do is black list the default driver
<eagles0513875> kaminix^ thing is im not sure where it would be
<eagles0513875> kaminix^ only place i am thinking is some where in /dev
<kaminix^> eagles0513875: Then how do I make it load my new one instead? I know how to blacklist it, but that's pretty much all.
<kaminix^> Isn't /dev just a device registry linking to the actual devices?
<eagles0513875> kaminix^ im not sure if bout /dev but in regards to having it load ur driver u might wanna take a look at the init.d scripts for networking
<eagles0513875> if anyone knows more to help kaminix^ feel free to but in and speak ur mind
<kaminix^> eagles0513875: The readme says 'create(edit) 'ifcfg-ra0' file in /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/,' but I don't have any such folder. :/
<eagles0513875> let me take a look at something on my linux machine
<eagles0513875> kaminix^ i dotn have that folder either
<kaminix^> Hmm... this is no fun. :p
<eagles0513875> kaminix^for the longest time i had a headache of my broadcom wireless card as well as open gl on my ati
<kaminix^> eagles0513875: Yeah, I've heard about the ATI troubles. Because of it I'm staying away from ATI upon buying my next machine. ^^
<eagles0513875> kaminix^ u goign to be on for a while cuz i need to hop on my linux machine and get to setting that up again
<kaminix^> I'll be on all day probably
<eagles0513875> kaminix^ since gutsy has that restricted device manager its been heavenly even for my broadcom card
<eagles0513875> kaminix^ have u checked in the restricted device manager
<kaminix^> The RT2500 doesn't need restricted drivers though =/
<eagles0513875> kaminix^ im wondering if the linux driver is just uber buggy and im wondering if a restricted driver might fix the solution
<eagles0513875> ill brb on my linux box
<fildo> fixed
<kubist> can anybody help? have some problem with resolution settings, picture of my desktop: http://img246.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1fg4.jpg - have 1280x800 lcd screen, as you can see 1280x800 background, but the highest resolution to choose in settings is 1024x768 and indeed the windows only use that resolution...
<jonathan__> kaminix: im back
<tyler> I installed compiz fusion and i can see the effects and stuff but where can i change them....i go to desktop effects to try to change the settings and it says compiz-kde package isnt installed but i cant find that package using the respitories...compiz fusion is installed though
<monkeybritches> kubist: Have you tried reconfiguring your display?
<kubist> yes i did all the basics
<eagles0513875> kaminix: im back
<kaminix> and gone again... O_o
<kubist> monkeybritches: have you any idea how can i get actually two resolutions at the same time?
<eagles0513875> kaminix: had to change my nick this is my registered one
<monkeybritches> Did you try the command line: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  ?
<eagles0513875> kaminix: time to start downloadin the release client if its even out yet
<monkeybritches> Two? Do you have a dual display?
<kubist> monkeybritches: did try that - do not have dual display (or at least do not know about it) :) but what i ment you can see on the picture i provided a link for above
<eagles0513875> kaminix: out of curiosity are you on 32bit or 64bit
<kubist> monkeybritches: http://pastebin.com/m129a9f53 this is my xorg.conf
<gnub_daemon> hmmm...no UPnP backends found when I run either the backend or the frontend...
<monkeybritches> You can remove all the other resolutions except 1280x800 since that's native
<kubist> monkeybritches: that does not help, already tried
<eagles0513875> !upnp | gnub_daemon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upnp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> !info upnp
<ubotu> Package upnp does not exist in gutsy
<monkeybritches> Have you installed 915resolution?
<gnub_daemon> 8.04
<eagles0513875> gnub_daemon: try in #ubuntu+1 thats hardy support in there
<kubist> monkeybritches: 915 did not help, does not even support i965 - i have that
<monkeybritches> Ok...
<sacha_> silly intel powertop hasnt helped with my power consumption but froze my compter once instead
<iltechie> want to learn  bash from examples, howto index filessearching  in   system ,so searching words in files be quick as google?
<monkeybritches> kubist: Does your resolution come up as normal in the LiveCD?
<monkeybritches> iltechie: Try "grep pattern file(s)"
<monkeybritches> with "| less"
<kubist> monkeybritches: no, but it did run once in correct 1280x800 as it started up in some kind of safe mode because i screwed up something...
<monkeybritches> Prior to Gutsy, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg worked for me, beyond that, I can't say what might prevent you from getting native resolution.
<eagles0513875> iltechie: try this www.google.com/linux it finds all sites pertaining to linux and filters out all the other stuff
<monkeybritches> But it is strange that there's a blue background behind your desktop
<monkeybritches> I would think it should be either black or skewed
<kubist> monkeybritches: do you think that it is possible that it somehow tries to apply dual screens on one?
<iltechie>  eagles0513875: iltechie: try this www.google.com/linux it finds all sites pertaining to linux and filters out all the other stuff <<<< why should I do such a thing?
<monkeybritches> kubist: Each should be a separate device so it shouldn't
<kubist> ok, thank you for trying
<eagles0513875> iltechie: i have found good links to online books that have all sorts of commands
<monkeybritches> kubist: You're welcome
<sacha_> does anyone know what channel i would go in for intel powertop/latencytop help?
<kaminix> eagles0513875: Hey.
<eagles0513875> kaminix: whats up
<kaminix> You dissappeared .p
<eagles0513875> kaminix: ive beenn in here u disappeared
<kaminix> Possible :p
<eagles0513875> kaminix: any luck at getting ur issue resolved permenetly
<kaminix> I'm still trying to find the default module location and where my module went off too.
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> im thinking of downloading and installing the rc
<eagles0513875> and testing that out
<eagles0513875> instead of updating bout 400 pkgs
<eagles0513875> kaminix: are you on the beta or release client
<kaminix> modinfo rt2500.ko shows the thing I made
<kaminix> RC
<eagles0513875> ok
<monkeybritches> kubist: Try removing the "Virtual	1280	800" line from xorg.conf and see what happens
<kaminix> Found the default drivers.
<eagles0513875> ok
<kaminix> Might solve the problem by just moving the .ko file in there... hrm...
<eagles0513875> kaminix: might conflict with default but if u have default black listed it shouldnt be a problem
<kaminix> The defaults are blacklisted now :)
<gnub_daemon> I can't get access to sql
<eagles0513875> kaminix: throw it in there and see what happens:( hopefully u dont have any essential data on ur machine
<eagles0513875> gnub_daemon: is the server pkg installed
<eagles0513875> kaminix: im having a tough time getting my project started
<gnub_daemon> I wouldn't know...apt-get install sql-server?
<kaminix> eagles0513875: What project?
<eagles0513875> type apt-cache search sql
<eagles0513875> gnub_daemon: that will search for all sql pkgs in command line
<eagles0513875> kaminix: im working on developing my own easy to use clustering distro thing is kde contains a decent amount of default fluff i dont need installed
<eagles0513875> kaminix: im using kubuntu as the basis for my distro
<kaminix> Ah, cool. :)
<eagles0513875> kaminix: take a look at www.beowulf.org
<kaminix> Hmm.... now when I used modinfo rt2500 it didn't show, even though I put it in the same directory :s
<gnub_daemon> and I'm looking for "server"  or something like "ser-mysql-module"?
<eagles0513875> run depmod -a
<eagles0513875> kaminix:
<gnub_daemon> cause I see that
<eagles0513875> gnub_daemon: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<gnub_daemon> it's just that I get access denied and no UPnP when I try to run the mythtv front/backend
<gnub_daemon> ok
<eagles0513875> gnub_daemon: it would be nice if we could be able to watch tv via ethernet
<eagles0513875> for those that dont have a tv tuner
<gnub_daemon> indeed it would
<kaminix> Now it works eagles0513875. Now how do I make it load automatically on boot? ^^
<eagles0513875> kaminix: it should do that automatically
<monkeybritches> Is there something on tv worth watching?
<kaminix> eagles0513875: What? How will it know what to load? It's not loading all my modules is it?
<gnub_daemon> adult swim
<eagles0513875> kaminix: there is an init.d script when booting tells it what starts and in what order
<eagles0513875> lol futurama and family guy
<kaminix> Hmm... suppose the alias think in /etc/modprobe.d will make it load...
<kaminix> Well, time to test. ^^
<kaminix> brb, restart.
<eagles0513875> kaminix: if u have any data
<eagles0513875> kaminix: make sure u back it up
<eagles0513875> karminix did it work
<eagles0513875> karminix
<eagles0513875> kaminix: did it start up at reboot
<kaminix> eagles0513875: It did not :(
<eagles0513875> kaminix: wish i could help u out more but i have never had this issue. r u on a desktop
<kaminix> I am. :/
<eagles0513875> kaminix: is it built onto the motherboard or a pci card
<kaminix> Built to the motherboard. Oh, by desktop I mean not-server. Laptop.
<kaminix> brb, reboot again. I've blacklisted the bad modules better now :p
<eagles0513875> kaminix: wait
<eagles0513875> kaminix: how bout now did u get it
<kaminix> eagles0513875: The module loads! ^^ The bad modules don't!
<kaminix> Still one problem though =/
<eagles0513875> shoot
<kaminix> I still have to run sudo ifconfig wlan0 inet 192.168.0.5 up and dhclient in order to connect. :/
<kaminix> the wlan0 device isn
<kaminix> 't loaded automatically
<eagles0513875> kaminix: u could try create a script for now to automatically do all that
<eagles0513875> kaminix: as a temp fix till u can get that sorted out
<kaminix> And KNetworkManager don't recognize the wlan0 device :(
<eagles0513875> kaminix: try this sudo apt-get install iptraf then once its installed do sudo iptraf
<eagles0513875> kaminix: its handy for network usage analysis and u can also monitor ur wifi connection
<kaminix> k, installing now.
<nabil> 8528
<nabil> hello!!
<kaminix> Which one should I run eagles0513875? ip traffic monitor? interface stats?
<eagles0513875> kaminix: hold on a sec
<eagles0513875> kaminix: choose detailed interface stats and u can choose which interface
<nabil> !!
<eagles0513875> nabil: ?
<kaminix> eagles0513875: what about the stats?
<kaminix> Hello nabil
<eagles0513875> kaminix: gives u bytes recieved sent up and down speeds total speed
<nabil> Hello! I'm a new user of kubuntu 7.10 :)
<nabil> Hello! I'm a new user of kubuntu 7.10 :)
<eagles0513875> nabil: welcome
<kaminix> nabil: Did you use Ubuntu before?
<eagles0513875> nabil: if u have any questions just ask
<kaminix> eagles0513875: Yes, what's that useful for? :s
<nabil> I've a question!
<eagles0513875> what the bytes sent adn recieved is useful if u have monthly download limits and u need to monitor how much data ur downloading
<eagles0513875> !ask | nabil
<ubotu> nabil: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nabil> I need a small distro turnin' arround tetex or texlive!
<eagles0513875> !tetex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tetex - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> !texlive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about texlive - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> nabil: both tetex and tex live r in the repositories as well as kile which is a latex gui
<gnub_daemon> maybe that statement should be placed at the top of the welcome text for all channels/servers
<gnub_daemon> cause all the gnubs say it
<hsn_> how to lower mouse sensitivity in KDE?
<eagles0513875> gnub_daemon: the one of ask
<gnub_daemon> yes
<kaminix> eagles0513875: Well, I don't have such restrictions ^^
<eagles0513875> kaminix: where i am here in europe i do but screw the 10gb monthly
<kaminix> :)
<kaminix> In Sweden, there'd be a revolution if they limited us to 10GB ^^
<nabil> the problem is that my Internet connection is slow :(
<eagles0513875> nabil: what kinda connection r u on
<nabil> only 128kbps
<eagles0513875> kaminix: im in malta but in a few yrs time thats goign to change
<kaminix> Where're you moving?
<eagles0513875> nabil: nabil check in the repositories for tex or latex
<eagles0513875> kaminix: they goign to lay down another fiber cable thats going to be able to handle 800gb bandwith so im hoping they will remove them when that happens
<eagles0513875> nabil: even tex live but i would search for it under latex
<nabil> thank u
<kaminix> Ah, nice eagles0513875. :)
<eagles0513875> nabil: no problem ur making me wanna start using it again
<eagles0513875> kaminix: im also considering setting up my own cable internet isp
<eagles0513875> kaminix: on all kubuntu based servers
<eagles0513875> :p if i do set one up
<kaminix> :o
<kaminix> Cool
<eagles0513875> kaminix: im workign on linux cert
<nabil> another question: i'd like 2 use my kubuntu directly from an usb stick but my BIOS does not permit this !!
<eagles0513875> nabil: cannot help u there how big is ur usb stick
<eagles0513875> nabil: 2ndly its not dependent on bios r u on a laptop or desktop
<nabil> i've 2: 1GB and 4GB
<kaminix> nabil: If your BIOS won't allow it, then there's no helping it. You need a better BIOS if you're to use it.
<nabil> desktop
<eagles0513875> try install it on the 4gb one
<kaminix> eagles0513875: I think he means he can't boot from the stick because of his BIOS.
<nabil> by bios does not have the option: boot from usb!
<eagles0513875> nabil: on boot up there should be a button u press to choose what u want to boot off of does ur stick show up on that list
<oldmanemu> nabil: then it can't be done!
<eagles0513875> oldmanemu: he could flash his bios
<gnub_daemon> have you upgraded your BIOS to the latest version?
<gnub_daemon> you beat me to it
<eagles0513875> gnub_daemon: lol
<eagles0513875> gnub_daemon: im good like that
<gnub_daemon> great minds think alike
<nabil> phoenix bios 2003
<payam> Hi
<gnub_daemon> what pc/laptop do you have
<eagles0513875> nabil: is this machine custom built or from a manufacturer
<gnub_daemon> HA
<eagles0513875> gnub_daemon: stop stealing my thoughts:p
<nabil> pentium 4, 1700MHz
<gnub_daemon> brand?
<nabil> custom build
<gnub_daemon> oh
<eagles0513875> nabil: what kind of motherboard do u have in it
<gnub_daemon> hmmm...what mobo?
<eagles0513875> gnub_daemon: haha
<gnub_daemon> -_-
<nabil> i think via technologies
<payam> I worked with quanta i just tried to edit my HTML template but it f u cked all my work. I need a program like dreamwever or Fronpage. I need to desig and i need Layouts. anbody know some goood program?
<eagles0513875> nabil: go to the manufacturer of ur motherboard and see if they have a newer bios for it
<nabil> ok, thanx
<eagles0513875> nabil: no prob
<oldmanemu> payam: language please!!!
<eagles0513875> !language | payam
<ubotu> payam: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<payam> Ad give me a answer pleas
<kaminix> Why won't KNetworkManager recognize my Wireless interface?
<payam> I had all of my files and images in the same mapp and now when i tried to open a HTm file i  cant see my images and the word are so straing.
<oldmanemu> payam: have you tried re-installing the program u use for those files?
<gnub_daemon> eh
<gnub_daemon> that works too
<payam> I just the quanta Plus . yes i have reinstall may times
<gnub_daemon> wow...the new mythtv gui is kickin
<gnub_daemon> for lack of a more appropriate word
<kaminix> Why won't the KNetworkManager even notice I have a network card running?
<harmental> hey guys....does anybody know a tool for creating video captures (besides wink and recordmydesktop)??
<payam> I run Kubuntu . can i install a Fedora 3 tarball(KDE) software on my KDE?
<kaminix> KWiFiManager recognices it.
<llutz> kaminix: is that net-device already configured in /etc/network/interfaces?
<llutz> harmental: wink
<gnub_daemon> should be able to
<payam> I ve download a .Deb file on my desktop. what should i do to instal it?
<Dr_willis> payam,  what is this .deb?
<Dr_willis> one normally installs packages with the package manager. NOT by downloading specific .deb files
<Dr_willis> 'sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb'  should install it - IF it has no extra dependencies.. Double clicking on it MIGHT also install it
<gnub_daemon> or install the debian package installer
<DOOM_NX> anyone knows what this means? http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/5290/screenshotvncdoomsxdeskyk0.png
<gnub_daemon> means you need to install that package?
<oldmanemu> DOOM_NX: it's a url link to a picure!
<gnub_daemon> not a clue really
<gnub_daemon> I'm assuming it's a screenshot
<sacha_> i think its a screenshot of doom in vnc on someones desktop
<oldmanemu> possibly
<gnub_daemon> boosh
<DOOM_NX> oldmanemu, :/
<sacha_> am i right doom?
<DOOM_NX> it's a "vncviewer localhost:1"
<DOOM_NX> screen..
<sacha_> i was right!
<eagles0513875> it looks like a borked x install
<gnub_daemon> I sez it first
<DOOM_NX> shouldn't be able to view my desktop?
<DOOM_NX> or something
<sacha_> you need assistive packages installed to do this though
<payam> ccI run Kubuntu. I would to install a file which is called'111.deb' what should i write in teminal to instal it?
<cocoail> hi
<sacha_> dpkg -i 111.deb ?
<DOOM_NX> sacha_, if someone connects through tightvnc on windows will he see that message too?
<cocoail> i got a question for the pro's
<DOOM_NX> what are assistive packages anyway?
<Dr_willis> 'sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb'  should install it - IF it has no extra dependencies.
<cocoail> should i use 8.04 better
<cocoail> or the 7 version
<cocoail> 8/04 beta
<Dr_willis> cocoail,   8.04 is due to be released in a few days
<sacha_> 8.04 beta is workin fine here
<sacha_> it's actually RC, not beta
<gnub_daemon> 8.04 isn't quite done yet...but works well for me too
<cocoail> RC
<Dr_willis> this close to release.. we better hope its very useable.. :)
<Dr_willis> its getting close to crunch time!
<cocoail> i can see your all excited
<cocoail> lol
<sacha_> cr... un... CH!
<DOOM_NX> so any clue? :P
<cocoail> so install the beta yeah ?
<gnub_daemon> though when I go to shutdown I only get the options to logoff, shutdown and reset
<sacha_> damn, it broke
<sacha_> cocoail: correction: the release candidate
<cocoail> it wont mess with my linux exsperience
<cocoail> it says beta
<gnub_daemon> suspend and hibernate are nowhere to be found
<cocoail> from where im downloading it from
<sacha_> cocoail: then you are looking at the wrong one
<gnub_daemon> look for the rc
<cocoail> is it going to be the same as the release
<sacha_> pretty much
<cocoail> should i just bloody wait for the final release
<gnub_daemon> close enough as to make no nevermind
<sacha_> RC is pretty much same as release. may be a few bugs fixed
<cocoail> all these options
<Dr_willis> Linux is all about flexibility and options
<sacha_> and when the release comes out, you can upgrade to it
<gnub_daemon> I'd go with rc over beta if I were you
<sacha_> no sweat from your RC install
<cocoail> so it will upgrade easily
<sacha_> yeah
<cocoail> without having to uninstall
<sacha_> thats right
<cocoail> cool
<cocoail> ill get the RC
<cocoail> can u give me a link
<sacha_> in fact, you can install ubuntu 6.10 and upgrade to 8.04 if you really wanted to
<gnub_daemon> just sudo apt-get upgrade I believe
<cocoail> cool
<cocoail> i saw linux xp lol
<gnub_daemon> that seems to break packages and dependencies for me sacha
<cocoail> they wouldnt money for it though
<sacha_> cocoail: http://www.kubuntu.org/
<gnub_daemon> yuck
<cocoail> im not paying for windows
<cocoail> lol
<cocoail> in a different kernal
<gnub_daemon> it's just linux that LOOKS like windows
<sacha_> i get windows for free thru microsoft connect anyway
<gnub_daemon> how's that sacha?
<cocoail> cool thanks guys
<sacha_> i beta test vista, vista is released, i get 3 cd keys
<sacha_> i beta test server 2008, server 2008 is released, i get 1 cd key
<cocoail> is it worth going to vista ?
<gnub_daemon> ah...I didn't much care for vista really
<sacha_> its worth stickin with linux IMHO
<gnub_daemon> it's what got me started on linux in the first place
<sacha_> but server 2008 > vista if you are wondering
<sacha_> if you were going to install windows at all, go with 2008
<gnub_daemon> but I need XP for my music writing softwares
<payam> I instal it
<cocoail> mmmm
<cocoail> is it easy to hack
<sacha_> gnub_daemon: doesnt work in wine?
<cocoail> vista
<cocoail> u know download a dodgy copy
<gnub_daemon> nope
<sacha_> dont know, dont care, i have 3 keys
<cocoail> and activate it
<cocoail> can i have one
<gnub_daemon> not even with realtime-kernel
<payam> Do you want to active wista?
<monkeybritches> I think a bad case of leprosy would be more enjoyable than Vista
<gnub_daemon> HA...no doubt
<cocoail> should i downlaod the alternative
<cocoail> or desktop
<cocoail> alternative is probably quicker
<gnub_daemon> prolly desktop if you're a first time user
<Dr_willis> depends on your needs. :)
<cocoail> im not
<sacha_> cocoail: desktop is nice. you can run ubuntu off the cd to see what you're getting in to before you install
<cocoail> but i know little
<gnub_daemon> I always have probs with alt
<payam> When do you use 'apt-get install '???
<sacha_> that way you know beforehand if things wont work out
<cocoail> ok ill use desktop
<sacha_> payam: to install packages that are in your repositories
<gnub_daemon> i386-desktop
<cocoail> but i can still install from the desktop version yet ?
<cocoail> yes
<gnub_daemon> yes
<cocoail> excellent
<Dr_willis> correct
<sacha_> you load up kubuntu, see the desktop in all its glory and click the install link on desktop
<cocoail> install link on desktop ?
<sacha_> yeah when you are in kubuntu
<gnub_daemon> it runs a little slow off the cd...but it should be faster after you install
<cocoail> can u install it from windows
<cocoail> i got another question
<sacha_> yeah but you can install it from kubuntu too
<Dr_willis> WUBI can do that cocoail  - but i dont advise using wubi.
<payam> how can you install a tar.biz file?
<cocoail> im doing beta from my internets ftp server (which gives me free downloads)
<sacha_> you install it from windows, it defeats the purpose of using live cd to preview it before you install though
<payam> tar.gz
<cocoail> if i update it after i install the beta
<cocoail> will it be less of a download to update to RC
<cocoail> if u get me
<sacha_> payam: tar xvf filename.tar.gz && cd filename && ./configure && make && make install
<Dr_willis> cocoail,  depends on the # of updates in the next few days..
<cocoail> i think ill just install the beta and update it once its installed
<sacha_> cocoail: you can just install the rc right now
<Dr_willis> There maybe 200+mb of updates tomorrow - we cant tell.
<cocoail> but i can free downloads
<cocoail> from my internets ftp
<sacha_> your ISP cocoail?
<sacha_> iinet?
<cocoail> yes
<sacha_> iinet should have mirrored rc by now
<cocoail> and it only has beta
<cocoail> can u find me a link coz i cant see one anywhere
<sacha_> ok ill find one on ubuntu.com..
<cocoail> no
<cocoail> yeah one with iinet
<sacha_> do you have the link to the beta one?
<payam> sacha_ : what do you mean with CD?
<cocoail> http://ftp.iinet.net.au/linux/ubuntu-cd-images/kubuntu/
<sacha_> payam: huh, what part?
<payam> sacha_: you said <sacha_> payam: tar xvf filename.tar.gz && cd filename && ./configure && make && make install
<ScorpKing> !hdaintel
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<sacha_> cd means change directory.. its a command
<sacha_> when you run tar xvf, it extracts to a directory named whatever the file was
<cocoail> can you find it
<payam> my files name is install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<payam> Should i write it on terminal???
<sacha_> cocoail: do you have to use that directory?
<Dr_willis> payam,  you dont need to use that file to isntall flash under ubuntu
<Dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Dr_willis> In fact you  its proberly best you DONT use that  intall_flash file to install flash
<sacha_> cocoail: there's other ones like: http://ftp.iinet.net.au/pub/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/
<cocoail> what do u mean
<sacha_> they have another one without ftp. but i forgot it
<sacha_> anyway cocoail, you know that all updates to kubuntu are free downloads for you too right?
<cocoail> are they
<cocoail> how
<sacha_> yeah
<cocoail> goes through iinets servers ?
<sacha_> just makes sure your sources.list uses iinet server
<sacha_> and then all automatic updates use that
<cocoail> fuck yeah
<sacha_> all updates are contained here for every version: http://ftp.iinet.net.au/pub/ubuntu/dists/
<cocoail> even the downloading of software
<jussi01> !ohmy | cocoail
<ubotu> cocoail: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sacha_> yes
<cocoail> but i dont have to go to the ftp site
<sacha_> thats right
<cocoail> it will do it for my on kubunut hey
<SniperBeamer> I just found out that kubuntu hardy doesn't use pulseaudio by default, is there a problem related to kde?
<cocoail> awsome
<sacha_> yep
<cocoail> well im going to install
<cocoail> and can you teach me
<kaminix> How do I make ubuntu do ifconfig wlan0 up automatically on startup?
<cocoail> how to change the source to iinet
<sacha_> just make sure you choose iinet server for updates (might be default anyway)
<cocoail> thanks for all your help
<sacha_> it's in options in adept_manager
<cocoail> cheers man
<cocoail> bbl installing kubuntu
<cocoail> arrr
<cocoail> cool cool
<sacha_> or /etc/apt/sources.list
<cocoail> cya soon
<sacha_> cya
<payam> sacha_: help me with this
<payam> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,
<payam> or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla):
<payam> what do it mean?
<sacha_> is this installing a plugin?
<payam> yes
<payam> Adobe flash player
<sacha_> you use konqueror browser?
<payam> no mozilla
<payam> firefox
<sacha_> oh, well wherever your mozilla plugins are stored
<sacha_> there's actually a few places that it looks
<payam> what should i wrote there now?
<sacha_> does /usr/lib/mozilla exist for you?
<payam> ARNING: /usr/lib/mozilla exist for you? is not a directory.
<sacha_> lol
<sacha_> without the existing part
<payam> never mind! i knew how i do now i just opend a new websied and  clicked on "installa the misse d plugin "in firefox
<sacha_> lol
<payam> sacha_: I know it was really Lol
<kaminix> I have a problem. By adding commandline stuff in /etc/rc.local I've made my OS start my network interface automatically; however, KNetworkManager (a OpenSUSE app, I know) won't recognize the interface, Konqueror won't connect to the Internet and Kopete won't connect to the Internet. On a sidenot, Firefox also starts in offline mode.
<jussio1> kaminix: please dont ask the same question simultaneously in 2 channels.
<dkZ> hi
<dkZ> kubuntu 8.04 is stable?
<jussi01> no. not yet. it is eleased next week
<dkZ> ok, thx
<kaminix> jussio1: Then which one should I ask it in?
<jussio1> kaminix: whichever you feel is more appropriate, however, its considered quite rude to ask in both simultaneously.
<Dr_willis> from the termnal  can you jsut PING some ip's?
<sacha_> yeah ive had this happen before. if knetworkmanager things you arent connected, everything will be in offline mode
<sacha_> this was a problem when knetworkmanager was bugged and didnt work. there was a workaround to force online mode
<ScorpKing> i have a multimedia keyboard and the <F1-12> keys don't work. dmesg shows "Use 'setkeycodes e059 <keycode>' to make it known." how do i get it working?
<Dr_willis> its not one of those odd keyboards that defalt to the F keys being multi-media functions  is it?
<Dr_willis> I got a logitech that F1 for example defaults to launch browser,  UNLESS you first hit this mode button.
<ScorpKing> Dr_willis: it has special keys on them as well which doesn't work either. i just want the Fx keys to work
<Dr_willis> could be theres some 'mode/change/toggle' to select F keys or Special keys thats got it confused
<Dr_willis> i wonder what keycode F1is normally
<ScorpKing> Dr_willis: not that i can see. if i can get the keycode for F1 i can just - setkeycodes e059 <keycode> and it should work
<Dr_willis> sounds like a plan. You might want to check that keyboard out under other  linux live cd/disrtos see if they also have issues.
<ScorpKing> i'm compiling hdaintel drivers but get "checking for libasound headers version >= 1.0.15... not present." and have libasound2-dev installed. what am i missing?
<ScorpKing> Dr_willis: i'll have a look online later. thanks :)
<wesley> is there a way to deframent you ntfs externalharddrive in kubuntu
<Dr_willis> there are some ntfs tools for linux. But i would suggest letting windows defrag the thing
<wesley> i want trow windows off it its sucks
<wesley> bought a notebook with vista basic lol and i already removed it got now a other version
<sacha_> that sucks.. cause you just paid $60 for vista basic
<zeke> $60's cheap for vista
<zeke> a steal as it were
<sacha_> it's vista basic and that's a rip off
<zeke> as far as OS capabilities go...yes
<zeke> but for what you would pay for it retail...it's a steal
<sacha_> i got 3 vista ultimate keys for free for beta testing it.. they are giving it away
<zeke> I paid for two of them and upgraded immediately to XP
<wesley> uh let i say it so haved me 3 times blue screen and @ the end didnt booted anymore
<zeke> holy mackerel...television has really gone downhill in the past 10 year
<kaminix> Is there any equivalence to Gentoo's net-setup in Kubuntu? Some tool to configure all network things easily?
<dthacker> kaminix: System Settings?
<sacha_> knetworkmanager?
<dthacker> Then Network and Connectivity
<kaminix> dthacker: It doesn't work when I try it. sacha_: Knetworkmanager won't even notice my network interface wlan0 since I switched the driver.
<sacha_> iwconfig ?
<dthacker> kaminix: What are you trying to accomplish?
<sacha_> are you sure it's right driver?
<rdw> hi, how to recreate /etc/fstab? i added a hard drive and now i want it to automatically recognize all partitions like the installer does
<kaminix> dthacker: sacha_: Yes, the driver is right since I'm on here and that's working. ^^ As I said earlier though, some applications won't acknowledge my network interface working... ehm... like KNetworkManager won't even display it, Kopete's MSN services refuse to go online (simmilar to if you disconnect the net, try to go online on MSN and then reconnect again it won't work), Konqueror won't let me surf, and Firefox starts in offline
<kaminix> mode.
<ScorpKing> how do i upgrade alsactl version 1.0.14 to alsactl version 1.0.15?
<kaminix> It's very difficult to summarize everything on IRC :p
<dthacker> kaminix: what I understand is that you have switched drivers and now the OS does not see your network card? Correct?
<dthacker> ScorpKing: use adept and see if the package has been updated in the repositories
<kaminix> dthacker: Sort of, some applications use it just fine, but the OS itself doesn't seem to want anything to do with it. Yes.
<ScorpKing> dthacker: nope nothing
<ScorpKing> dthacker: i found this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=579548&page=2 but still waiting for the page to load. will get back if i have problems
<kaminix> dthacker: I somehow need to tell the system which network interface to use by default. If I don't forcibly ifconfig wlan0 up my wlan0 interface, it won't come up at all.
<dthacker> ScorpKing: ok, good luck
<dthacker> kaminix: If you want the wireless interface to start by default, and KDE/KDE utilities are not working for you, perhaps you need to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<kaminix> dthacker: Any ideas?
<kaminix> Hmm...
<kaminix> I tried that, but I didn't understand the syntax. Also, eth0 is not in there but start automatically anyway?
<dthacker> kaminix: please pastbin your /etc/network/interfaces
<dthacker> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dthacker> and then give me the link.
<kaminix> dthacker: Okay, it's only default now though.
 * dthacker afk for 2 mins to grab laptop.....
<kaminix> dthacker: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63813/
 * dthacker is back and reading.....
<kaminix> wb :)
<dthacker> kaminix: could you also please post ifconfig as of now for this machine?
<ScorpKing> in what package is the kernel source?
<kaminix> dthacker: Yes, just a second.
<kaminix> dthacker: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63814/
<dthacker> kaminix: no hardwired connection on this machine?
<kaminix> dthacker: Actually, it used to list eth0, though it's not in use. Don't know why it's not listed now.
<jim> hey guys i gotta *.avi i wanna put on a blank cd ! whats the best program to use to do this
<dthacker> jim: K3B
<Dr_willis> jim,  you mean archive it as a data file? or convert to a video cd/dvd?
<jim> its a avi file and i just wanna burn it so i can watch it on my dvd player
<Dr_willis> jim,  thats a bit more complex.
<jim> i was hoping it would be easy
<Dr_willis> The tool 'devede' can do that rather easially
<jim> drag and drop kind of easy !
<dthacker> kaminix: my wireless does not show up as wlan0 in ifconfig.
<dthacker> I have eth0 and eth1
<Dr_willis> dvd video format and the menus are a bit complex. and can take a bit of time/cpu to do so.
<jim> so search for devede
<ScorpKing> dthacker: try iwconfig
<Dr_willis> !info devede
<ubotu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.13-0.0 (gutsy), package size 741 kB, installed size 1700 kB
<jim> nah its not a dvd
<Dr_willis> Theres other tools that can do it. Thye are all basicially front end to the various conversion tools.
<dthacker> ScorpKing: eth1 as well
<jim> i just wanna put a *.avi movie on a blank cdr
<Dr_willis> Making it onto a CD..not sure if thats even possivle.
<kaminix> dthacker: Do you use your wireless?
<dthacker> yes, but the AP is down ATM
<Dr_willis> jim,  you are sort of missing a point here.. :) either the dvd player can play avi files.. or it cant..   if it can only play dvd video. Youmust convert it to dvd vidoe
<Dr_willis> IF you have a newer player that can play avi/divx that makes things MUCH easier
<kaminix> dthacker: So it's normal eth doesn't show up?
<jim> my dvd player can play avi
<Dr_willis> jim,  then fire up k3b and make a data cd..
<Dr_willis> that just saves you about an hr+ of time
<jim> ahh data disc will work will it
<jim> :/
<dthacker> kaminix: I don't know.  I think part of your issue is that you have now eth0 and eth1
<Dr_willis> jim,  its YOUR player. :) i dont know.
<kaminix> dthacker: I don't have eth0 or eth1? :s I usually have an eth0 listed, but right now it's only lo and wlan0
<jim> all dvd players can play avi
<Dr_willis> jim,  ive seen newer players that even have usb/sd slots.
<Dr_willis> jim,  Huh? that is not true.. not ALL dvd players can play avi.
<jim> yeh i got 1 of those
<jim> but the dvd player broke
<jim> it was a cheap 1 from aldis
<Dr_willis> In fact i imagine i can find some avi files that those cant play. Its all about the 'codec' of the video file.
 * dthacker ponders.....
<ScorpKing> dthacker: it will be eth1 then.
<jim> this is burning fast
 * ScorpKing has bad lag..
<Dr_willis> many of the playes now can play the divx codec videos.
<dthacker> ScorpKing: what will be eth1?
<ScorpKing> dthacker: wireless
<dthacker> kaminix: let's try this:  in /etc/network interfaces add these two lines.
<dthacker> kaminix: at the bottom of the file
<dthacker> first line: auth eth1
<ScorpKing> dthacker: you can change it to wlan0 in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<kaminix> dthacker: But I don't have eth1? :s
<dthacker> ScorpKing: what is the advantage to changing it?
<kaminix> Don't you mean wlan0 dthacker?
<ScorpKing> ah kaminix :) run iwconfig to see what card is the wireless
<ScorpKing> dthacker: none ;)
<kaminix> ScorpKing: wlan0 :)
<dthacker> ScorpKing: then should he use auto wlan0
<dthacker> ?
 * ScorpKing goes back to compiling intelhda drivers..
<ScorpKing> dthacker: the one that is wireless. it doesn't matter
<ScorpKing> look at man interfaces for details ;)
 * dthacker reads
<kaminix> dthacker: The /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules say:
<kaminix> # PCI device 0x1814:0x0201 (rt2500pci)
<kaminix> SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:0d:f0:1d:31:b1", ATTRS{type}=="1", NAME="wlan0"
<dthacker> ScorpKing: are ethx and ethy considered physical interfaces?  Are wlanx and wlany considered physical or virtual interfaces
<kaminix> rt2500pci is the old driver, should I somehow alter that or something?
<dthacker> kaminix: we're getting pretty deep in the goo here.  My goal right now is to get the proper autostart into /etc/network/interfaces.
<kaminix> Sounds like a good start, though it wasn't neccesery with the old driver, why should it be with the new one?
<dthacker> kaminix: I could be wrong, but I think no entry in interfaces=no start.  Can someone confirm or deny my statement?
 * dthacker looks around the room
<kaminix> That sounds reasonably, but shouldn't I have some kind of entry of my old one left if that was the case? Isn't this some hotplug issue?
<jim> errrrrrrrr your right its taking aaaaaaaaages to burn a cd
<kaminix> Though it can't hurt to have I suppose, might solve it.
<dthacker> kaminix: hotplug?  Is it a USB wireless device?
<kaminix> dthacker: Don't know, but well, udev then. Some of the services which activates devices.
<dthacker> kaminix: is the wireless device built in, or plugged and unplugged?
<kaminix> Built-in
<dthacker> ok.  let me read a few more mins and other people are welcome to help....
 * dthacker pokes ScorpKing
<dthacker> ScorpKing: I don't see any examples in the interfaces example file that start devices this way "auto wlan0"  Is it necessary to map "wlan0" to "eth1" and how do I accomplish that?
<kaminix> Why would you want to map wlan0 to eth1? :s
<dthacker> kaminix: I want to autostart the wireless device.  It's currenly only showing as wlan0, but I don't see any examples in the docs that say "auto wlan0" so I'm wondering if it needs to get mapped.
<payam> I need a woman herer
<dthacker> !ot | payam
<ubotu> payam: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<kaminix> dthacker: wlan0 only comes up because I 'ifconfig wlan0 up'-ed it. :s
<dthacker> kaminix: try this
<dthacker> first line : auto wlan0
<dthacker> second line: iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<dthacker> in /etc/network/interfaces
<dthacker> then do a network restart
<harmental> guys...how can i create a video from a bunch of jpeg or eps files???
<ScorpKing> dthacker: sorry, i was a bit busy. reading posts now..
<dthacker> ScorpKing: np.:)
<dthacker> harmental:  jpgs = still photos?
<ScorpKing> dthacker: no entry in interfaces=no start is correct. set wlan0 up the same as eth0. it's still a network device. looks like you have the rest right
<dthacker> \o
<dthacker> \o?
<dthacker> hehe
<harmental> dthacker: yeap
<ScorpKing> haha. i have to reboot. brb
<dthacker> harmental: and you want to burn these to DVD, put it in your standalone DVD player and watch it on your TV?
<harmental> dthacker: much more simpler than that....
<harmental> just want all the images to be payed in a sequential order....
<kaminix^> dthacker: Sorry... second line? :p
<harmental> these are really low-res images...not photos or anything like that...
 * ScorpKing is back..
<kaminix^> dthacker: For reference: I first saved after the first line, and everything went down. The wlan0 disappeared from ifconfig and eth0 jumped up.
<kaminix^> Also, I couldn't get wlan0 online (as in on the net, not just ifconfig up) again.
<ScorpKing> dthacker: will you manage? i still have nvidia drivers to install and it's giving problems. i'll be in and out of X all the time
<dthacker> ScorpKing: I'm fumbling my way through.
<kaminix^> dthacker: Got a friend to post what seems to be the main part of Gentoo/Sabayon's script, might be of help? http://utopiaplayer.pastebin.com/d19337df1
<ScorpKing> dthacker: hehe. anything else before i go?
<dthacker> ScorpKing: nah,  if he can start a device with "auto wlan(x)" then I think we're ok.
<ScorpKing> dthacker: it should be unless there is encryption on the link. have fun. :)
<dthacker> kaminix^: second line "iface wlan0 inet dhcp"
<ScorpKing> cheers guys
<dthacker> cheers
<ubuntu_> hi
<kaminix^> Any third line dthacker? Might fall out again when I save.
<dthacker> harmental: If you want to just play them back on a computer, Gwenview will run them as a slide show.
<dthacker> kaminix: no.  I have no idea why it is auto restarting the network.  I have never seen that behavior
<harmental> dthacker: yeap...but i want to embed that into a presentation....
<harmental> video is the way to go...
<dthacker> harmental: ah. ok.  the only video editor I know of is kino.  I have never used it.
<kaminix^> dthacker: Nothing bad happened now anyway. I'll reboot and see what happends I suppose? :)
<kaminix^> KNetworkManager switched icon, but apart from that nothing.
<harmental> dthacker: thx...ill check on that
<dthacker> kaminix^: you could just do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ere4si> !info avidemux
<ubotu> avidemux (source: avidemux): a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.3.0-0.0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 3270 kB, installed size 8256 kB
<kaminix> dthacker: It works! Only thing not working is KNetworkManager, is there anyway to fix that too?
<dthacker> kaminix: that's out of my skills.  I'd suggest posting to the forumns or a question on launchpad
<dthacker> :)
<kaminix> Thanks for everything dthacker! :D
<dthacker> np!  I learned some things too :)
<GeekFarm> hey, can anyone help out a newbie?
<Dr_willis> Hmm?
<jim> Hey guys its me AGAIN ! i have a slight issue with the linux/windows dual boot  ! ok here is the issue, i firstly installed Kubuntu then i partitioned the hdd with Gparted and then installed windows, Now windows didnt install itself on C: it installed itself on F: is there any way of changing F: to C:   ?
<jim> its ok i found it
 * dthacker goes for a walk bbl
<NorD> hi who, know , how add 800x600@100Ghz only in xorg ?
<oldmanemu> NorD: do you mean refresh rate, 100hz ?
<NorD> yes
<NorD> only 100ghz @ 800x600
<oldmanemu> NorD: you can do it in System Settings >> Monitor and Display
<oldmanemu> NorD: are you sure you mean 100ghz or 100hz ?
<oldmanemu> NorD: you can't set a refresh rate at 100 "ghz" !
<NorD> why  ?
<NorD> Modeline "800x600_100.00"  68.18  800 848 936 1072  600 601 604 636  -HSync +Vsync
<NorD> i cant use it ?
<NorD> nord@godz0ne:~$ gtf 800 600 100
<llutz> NorD: what you mean is "Hz" not "GHz"
<NorD> yes
<NorD> sorry
<NorD> xD
<GeekFarm> Anyone know if it is possible to set all files to read-write or if this is okay to do?
<gnoob> GeekFarm, that would be something root could do.
<GeekFarm> I'm trying to use apt-get to reinstall xserver and it's telling me dpkg is read only
<gnoob> I am not sure why you would want a user to do that.
<GeekFarm> I had a complete failure while updating kubuntu
<GeekFarm> it's down to command line and I'm a newbine ;)
<gnoob> GeekFarm, does your terminal line end it a $ or a #?
<GeekFarm> #
<GeekFarm> whats the significance of that?
<gnoob> $ is a normal user # is the root account.
<gnoob> I have not really use Ubuntu but don't you have to use the sudo command? Did you try that?
<GeekFarm> yeah
<gnoob> and it still says it is read only, interesting.
<GeekFarm> I ended uup using $path usr/bin/sudo $path /usr/bin/apt-get install xserver-xorg
<GeekFarm> and it tells me I dont have write permission
<GeekFarm> does that make sense as a command line?
<GeekFarm> It always tells me the path doesnt include the commands if I dont put $path /usr/bin/ in front of each thing
<gnoob> GeekFarm, cant you just do $sudo apt-get instal xserver-org?
<gnoob> i mean xserver-xorg
<gnoob> ah
<GeekFarm> hm let me try ;)
<GeekFarm> "the command could not be located because '/usr/bin/' is not included in the PATH"
<malgon> bonjour
<gnoob> GeekFarm, try $ /usr/bin/sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<malgon> j'ai un problème
<malgon> je poseeède 2 disuqes durs et j'ai installé kubuntu sur un
<Moo> Hi, could someone help? My mouse stopped working again, is there any other way to get it work than rebooting the whole computer?
<llutz> !fr | malgon
<ubotu> malgon: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<gnoob> If that does not work, I am not sure what the issue is.  I still consider myself a noob and I have never used kubuntu. I just popped it to see what was happening.  I have been thinking of trying it.
<GeekFarm> gnoob - "bash: $ command not found"
<llutz> GeekFarm: export PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<gnoob> GeekFarm, where is the sudo command located?
<GeekFarm> in /usr/bin
<gnoob> ah, look like llutz knows what he is doing.
<GeekFarm> ok I got that path I think, it gave no error response
<GeekFarm> thanks llutz
<llutz> GeekFarm: have you tried to upgrade to hardy?
<GeekFarm> actually it still doesnt have the correct path
<GeekFarm> no, I'm not sure what that is... I was using kubuntu but the updater crashed and now I'm down to command line...
<GeekFarm> just being trying to resurrect the system somehow
<neville_> Phoenix Down GeekFarm? :P
<llutz> GeekFarm:try  "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<GeekFarm> yeah quite the spectacular failure I must say
<GeekFarm> llutz: it gives me a string of directories (looks like a path listing) with : no such file or directory at the end
<malgon> hello
<malgon> i've a problem
<GeekFarm> join the club malgon :p
<malgon> excuse but i'm french and i seek my words :)
<llutz> !fr | malgon
<ubotu> malgon: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<malgon> ok thank you
<ahmed> hi when i open my pc it goes in something like scan disk in windows and it says wrong checksum for a long file name and it doesnt repair this how i solve this
<blackmail> hello people
<blackmail> i just DLed alsa1.0.16 but i don't know what to do with the three files i found in ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/
<blackmail> oh well, i guess i'm in no hurry
<blackmail> see ya :)
<ahmed> hi when i open my pc it goes in something like scan disk in windows and it says wrong checksum for a long file name and it doesnt repair this how i solve this
<tdn> Why is Launchpad so slow?
<ysk> i have
<ysk> kubuyntu
<ysk> i want to swtch to ubuntu
<harolddong> shoot that fool
<ysk> lol
<PriceChild> !guidelines > harolddong
<harolddong> I meant shoot him with love
<ysk> oh
<ysk> plz can u guide me
<ysk> i am using linux first time
<ysk> how to install softwares
<ysk> i got a notification that there is a new version of kopex
<ysk> now how would i install it?
<harolddong> do you you know how to use adept manager?
<jhutchins> !enter | ysk
<ubotu> ysk: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<PriceChild> ysk:http://kubuntu.org/doc/7.10/index/C/index.html is useful
<ysk> ok thanks
<PriceChild> ysk: that guide will help you install software. It is also available on the installed os somewhere
<jhutchins> ysk: You will find better support for switching to ubuntu in #ubuntu.
<jhutchins> ysk: Basically you want to install ubuntu-desktop.
<matt_> even after a complete reinstall, after sudo bashing the nvidia drivers from the nvidia site, they install correctly, i'll startup kdm again, it works fine. Problem=I have to sudo bash them every boot. The last part of the installer changes your xorg.conf, so that is ok. What could be causing this? Everytime i boot up, it goes to a cli.
<ysk> yes
<PriceChild> matt_: you haven't installed the drivers properly... we reccomend using the drivers included in ubuntu, in the nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-legacy or nvidia-glx-new packages
<matt_> PriceChild: hey...i've done this many times on this and other systems...i'm just wondering what is happening this time. used to work 100%. the drivers work much better than your nvidia=glx
<Stroganoff> matt_ alternatively you could use the "Envy" (latest) graphics driver installer
<crazy_bus> am I allowed to ask a wget question here since it's used in kubuntu.  Or should I go elsewhere?
<matt_> Stroganoff: i didn't think of that, why didn't i think of that, i've talked a few times with the guy that wrote it, why didn't i think of that.
<PriceChild> !envy | Stroganoff
<ubotu> Stroganoff: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<matt_> Stroganoff: i'll give it a try...mr. beef stroganoff
<Stroganoff> matt_: does kdm startup? (should prompt "starting kdm" at tty1
<matt_> Stroganoff: eehh....yes and no. it tries, i believe...
<matt_> Stroganoff: but..gotta go, i'll give envy a try when i get back..thanks
<harmental> hey guys..I have this problem...when i connect a projector to my laptop the everything prior to the login screen looks great...but then the projector goes black...so far i have succeeded in tweaking the monitor settings to make it work...
<harmental> any ideas?
<harolddong> how do I get my resolution set right when I install the nvidia driver?
<Stroganoff> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<harolddong> I can do that when I logged in and it will just apply changes after I restart?
<Stroganoff> the changes are applied after restarting the X server (graphical backend) by pressing Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<Stroganoff> harolddong
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<DreadKnight> any MOTU's around?
<BluesKaj> MOTU?
<DreadKnight> master of the universe..
<BluesKaj> gawd ...look in gamers room :)
<Stroganoff> http://www.heman.altervista.org/He-man.jpg
<DreadKnight> lol
<DreadKnight> motu's take care of packaging and the ubuntu repository...
<DreadKnight> :-)
<BluesKaj> like this ? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/
<DreadKnight> that's more like it :-)
<BluesKaj> :) ..I have an aversion to gamers coming in with questions i don't understand
<DreadKnight> hehe
<jonathan__> BluesKaj: what was the questin
<BluesKaj> heh, my cupsys is broken and it seems to be very difficult to fix
<jonathan__> BluesKaj: lol im a gamer but at least i know how to fix things and i ask if i dont lol
<jonathan__> brb
<BluesKaj> jonathan__,  DreadKnight asked : any MOTU's around?
<DreadKnight> xD
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: thats classic lol i do have a question that u probably wont be able to answer lol
<BluesKaj> aha , changed yer nick eh eagles0513875 :) ?
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: do u know where i can find a list of all necessary pkgs which allow kde to fuction
<BluesKaj> kubuntu-desktop
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: ya lol need to get back to fixing bugs but right now i wanna start a lil project of my own lol
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: i know but since im wanting to use it in a cluster environment i would like to change the default pkgs and remove alot of the extra stuff thats installed
<eagles0513875> kaminix: hey u manage not to bork ur setup
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, , I'm not sure what the default pkges are with kde
<kaminix> eagles0513875: Hehe, yeah. :) Tried to fix the KNetworkManager thingie, but I backed up the settings :)
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: Jucato linked me to a pkg of his for instance kbluetooth wouldnt be needed in a cluster amarok neither i just wanna be able to have a kde desktop geared spcifically for cluster environments
<BluesKaj> I always thought of kde as a desktop ayer running on top of compatible pkges
<BluesKaj> layer
<eagles0513875> kaminix: if there is a bug out there why not setup ur machine and work on bug fixes
<eagles0513875> !bugs | kaminix
<ubotu> kaminix: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<eagles0513875> kaminix: thats not what i wantd hold on
<kaminix> eagles0513875: I'm no programmer and not very good with packaging and stuff, NO idea how to fix bugs.
<eagles0513875> kaminix: u have to start somewhere i started with to rather easy bugs to fix one fix was released and the other wishlisted
<eagles0513875> its quite satisfying knowing that you played a part in enhancing and fixing the best linux distro out there
<kaminix> Right now I don't really have the time either. ^^ School term end, university in August. Have started with some C++ in order to be able to help with KDE in the future though. ^^
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: i think the only way to figure that out would be to either get a copy fo the source code of kde or start uninstalling pkgs that i dont need in a hope i dont bork anything
<eagles0513875> kaminix: thats a start
<eagles0513875> kaminix: im hoping to learn c++ this summer
<sweettooth> hello there, i would like to find out the make and the chipset of my wireless card, is there any command to find that?
<eagles0513875> sweettooth: you wanna find out what chipset and pci devices r in ur machine
<eagles0513875> *are in your
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, uninstalling default pkges will take the whole desktop out in most cases
<kaminix> What happened with the Device Database thingie? They removed that in new Ubuntu? Not comming until 8.04 is released?
<stdin> sweettooth: "lspci"
<eagles0513875> kaminix: it is but its under system the hardware drivers manager
<ahmet_> you speak turkish_?
<stdin> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<sweettooth> eagle0513875, i want to find out the details of my wireless card in the laptop
<kaminix> eagles0513875: The what?
<eagles0513875> sweettooth: what stdin said up top lspci
<IppatsuMan> The core kde package should be kde-core, which depends on kdebase and kdelibs
<eagles0513875> kaminix: go to system and click on hardware drivers manager thats the new name for the restricted drivers manager is that what ur looking for or not
<sweettooth> yes, i tried that now, thank you for both your help
<eagles0513875> sweettooth: no prob
<kaminix> eagles0513875: Nope, looking for the hardware feedback program they had in the previous two or three releases.
<eagles0513875> IppatsuMan: post a bug report and then head into the #kubuntu-devel channel and post the link to the bug and ask them in there
<eagles0513875> kaminix: its called kinfocenter under system
<kaminix> eagles0513875: Should I give feedback on my RT2500-card even now?
<eagles0513875> kaminix: i would file a wishlist bug so that it could start being worked on for next bug
<eagles0513875> *release
<kaminix> Worked in Gutsy though =/
<eagles0513875> kaminix: sry if im not making any sense i just woke up form a long 2 hr nap which i utterly needed
<ahmet_> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ahmet_> tr
<eagles0513875> kaminix: mention that in the bug that way they can take a look at the change log and see what changes have been made to it
<kex> hi there, i have a problem with my wicd manager. it creates zombies like sh <defuncty> any ideas why this happens?
<SuperSon> hi folks, i'm using the 8.04 beta and am having issues running screenlets.  the screenlets-manager won't load. any help?
<eagles0513875> SuperSon: try in #ubuntu+1
<SuperSon> is screenlets only for ubuntu and not kubuntu? if so, nevermind.
<eagles0513875> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<DreadKnight> SuperSonic: well, screenlets for gnome, superkaramba widgets for kde3 and plasmoids for kde4...
<eagles0513875> how do i check what kernel version i have
<DreadKnight> eagles0513875: looking into adept ? :P
<sourcemaker_> i try to sync my ipod with amarok and receive following message:  failed to create lockfile on iPod mounted
<sourcemaker_> persmission denied... how can i fix this issue?
<eagles0513875> DreadKnight: lol im guessing ur new to linux
<rootsnatch> eagles: uname -a
<SuperSonic> thanks Dread. i'm using superk right now - not quite as nice as screenlets, but that answers my question. thanks!
<eagles0513875> sourcemaker_: sudo
<eagles0513875> sourcemaker_: hold up
<sourcemaker_> I wan't start amarok with sudo :-)
<eagles0513875> sourcemaker_: join me in #kubuntu-devel
<DreadKnight> eagles0513875: erm.. more or less xD
<DreadKnight> SuperSonic: np :-)
<eagles0513875> sourcemaker_: hold up there is a pkg that ur probably going to need to install let me link u something
<sourcemaker_> eagles0513875: I have to ipod plugin installed and amarok is detecting my device as ipod
<DreadKnight> SuperSonic: the thing is that screenlets use python and cairo for rendering which is gnome's/gtk+ way of rendering stuff
<jonathan__> hello!
<jonathan__> I tried to connect a mtp-media player with amarok and it didn't work.
<eagles0513875> sourcemaker_: there was a bug filed as to a dependency not being installed let me get the bug and link it for ya that way ull have the pkg
<jonathan__> i now found the reason through typing "mtp-detect" once as user root and once as I'm just logged in with my standard user-name.
<jonathan__> when i'm logged in as a root it works nice, but if I'm trying the same as a normal user the console says that no mtp-device was found...
<jonathan__> how can i solve that problem ?? :)
<eagles0513875> jonathan__: probably need to change the permissions for the program
<jonathan__> hm i would like to allow all programs to detect mtp-devices when i'm not logged in with root
<jonathan__> and not even amarok
<sourcemaker_> eagles0513875: this is my fstab: /dev/sde2       /mnt/ipod       vfat    rw,user         0       0
<eagles0513875> jonathan__: then u have to change its permissions
<eagles0513875> sourcemaker_: i know what ur doing give me a min here plz
<jonathan__> and how do i do this? :)
<eagles0513875> jonathan__: there is a dependency ur missing that will probablymake it work there is a bug up there that i fixed but the course of action whether to release this package as a dependency or a suggested pkg got it back seated for now
<eagles0513875> jonathan__: and right now im having issues with firefox2 getting me to the bug site hold on
<eagles0513875> might have found a bug with firefox2
<jonathan__> hm :/
<eagles0513875> jonathan__: can you try and get on launchpad for me
<eagles0513875> jonathan__: nm launchpad is down
<tony_> bonjour
<eagles0513875> !fr | tony_
<ubotu> tony_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<tony_> quelqu'un parle francais
<eagles0513875> tony_: O_o english only channel in here use one of the rooms above
<jonathan__> ok i'm there
<jonathan__> what nwow?
<eagles0513875> search for eagles051387 thats me and try view the bugs that i have either confirmed or fixed there is one bug thats wishlisted and thats the bug that has the dependency
<eagles0513875> jonathan__: how are you getting to launchbad and im not able to
<jonathan__> dont know...
<eagles0513875> jonathan__: interesting
<jonathan__> but the sites are loading very slowly
<jonathan__> now i cannot acces sites on launchpad too... sorry
<eagles0513875> jonathan__: i just pinged the site there is data loss somewhere and its not loading at all for me
<eagles0513875> jonathan__: its fine im just really wanna help ya fix it
<jonathan__> thank you ;)
<jonathan__> so now it had lod
<jonathan__> load
<jonathan__> ed
<eagles0513875> jonathan__: whoops wrong bug :(
<jonathan__> but i cannot search for persons only for bugs or projects
<eagles0513875> jonathan__: im getting what u want confused with someone elses:(
<blackmail> hey guys
<eagles0513875> sourcemaker_: its a simple dependency that your missing
<eagles0513875> hello my name is jonathan
<blackmail> how do i get to compile the latest alsa version ?
<eagles0513875> sourcemaker_: might be able to get it for ya the site takeing a while to load
<sourcemaker_> eagles0513875: nice
<eagles0513875> sourcemaker_: :) its up
<blackmail> how do i get to compile files ? i want to get alsa 1.0.16
<blackmail> doesn't anyone know ?
<eagles0513875> blackmail: u have the source right
<blackmail> i downloaded the files
<blackmail> .tar.bz2 files
<blackmail> i don't know what to do with them
<eagles0513875> first extract them
<blackmail> how ? is there a command for that ?
<blackmail> i just installed Kubntu yesterday
<blackmail> Kubuntu*
<blackmail> oh wait i found
<blackmail> eagles0513875:
<blackmail> i extracted them :)
<eagles0513875> blackmail: ok now give me a min and im going to find you a step by step on how to compile from source
<blackmail> eagles0513875: cheers
<eagles0513875> sourcemaker_: can u see if u have the kdebase-kio-plugins installed
<eagles0513875> blackmail: try this but using your package instead http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/Compiling_Programs_from_Source
<blackmail> ok thanks
<eagles0513875> blackmail: also this might come in handy www.google.com/linux searches all linux pgs
<blackmail> i just have one last question
<blackmail> eagles0513875: great ^^
<blackmail> the question is: i have a ntfs partition with only data on it, how do i access it with Kubuntu ?
<llutz> !ntfs-3g | blackmail
<ubotu> blackmail: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<blackmail> thanks llutz ^^
<julie> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<julie> where is the source for realplayer
<Jucato> I don't think there is...
<Jucato> (that's why it's not distributed in our repositories)
<julie> well how do I play a real media file
<blackmail> VLC ?
<Jucato> oh you mean package for realplayer?
<Jucato> I thought you meant source *code*
<Jucato> (that's what "source" usually means in the Free Software world)
<julie>  realplayer package
<Jucato> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Jucato> I think they have that
<Jucato> although I can play most .rm's in Kaffeine with the proper codecs installed
<julie> right is there anything like automatix anymore what is the latest issue with that?
<julie> there was something like easy ubuntu that did the same thing
<blackmail> Jucato: the default font in konqueror is a bit small, any way to change that ?
<Jucato> julie: both are gone now. try simply installing Kubuntu Restricted Extras
<Jucato> blackmail: as a Web Browser or as a File Manager?
<blackmail> Jucato: as a web browser
<Jucato> Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> Fonts
<Jucato> set them up there
<julie> are hdprams all setup up automatically ?
<kostas> yes
<dedeldedel> hello
<dedeldedel> anybody from Rio Brasil?
<julie> how do i get flash working in ff?
<DreadKnight> julie: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<DreadKnight> which is a meta package, cointaing .. um .. flash-nonfree or how it's called
<llutz> flashplugin-nonfree
<DreadKnight> right :-)
<julie> this is why pclinuxos beats kxubuntu hands down
<DreadKnight> julie: i really don't see why
<llutz> because it has flash built-in?
<DreadKnight> lol
<llutz> killer-feature1!!11
<matt_> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<matt_> !ty
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<julie> DreadKnight: because I have been spending the past two hours setting up packages that are out of the box with pclinuxos
<DreadKnight> julie: which packages?
<matt_> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<julie> DreadKnight: read my previous posts
<Jucato> julie: didn't I just tell you to install Kubuntu Restricted Extras earlier?
<DreadKnight> julie: then why haven't you stayed on pclinuxos... ? still a linux :P
<Jucato> well, to be fair, Ubuntu and PCLinuxOS has different philosophies, even if they might be targetting the same market
<DreadKnight> julie: i wasn't on the channel :P
<matt_> !programs
<julie> it would not install on this old system..
<julie> DreadKnight:
<Jucato> !msgthebot | matt_
<matt_> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about programs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> matt_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<DreadKnight> julie: so good that it doesn't even install..
<DreadKnight> ubuntu has the best hardware support out of the box from what i've seen
<DreadKnight> you can install tons of applications with a single like from konsole
<DreadKnight> single line*
<Jucato> [22:57] <ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats <--- julie: read the first and 3rd links for more information on why this is so in Ubuntu
<julie> will ubuntu ever become outr of the boxd
<julie> box
<n1ck> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Jucato> proprietary/non-free stuff installed by default? no. it would go against its philosophy (and if it ever did that, you could consider Ubuntu a liar). Easy to install? yes. I just told you how (twice)
<Jucato> julie: ^^^^
<DreadKnight> it just can't be out of the box for everyone
<omps> hi all
<DreadKnight> that's why there are online repositories..
<julie> I am willing to pay for these software how much would it cost?
<julie> flash, java, codec etc
<Jucato> julie: "non-free" here doesn't mean you have to pay for them
<Jucato> they mean that they are restricted in some sense, like not having their source code available, or not being able to redistribute them freely, or have patents involved
<Jucato> julie: and again, I told you (now's the third time), just install Kubuntu Restricted Extras (kubuntu-restricted-extras) to get all of these!
<neville_> Maybe a troll?
<llutz> s/maybe/sure/
<Jucato> maybe.. or just really confused/clueless/new... giving the benefit of the doubt
<DreadKnight> julie: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted extras
<Jucato> (patience running low though)
<DreadKnight> meta package installing all that proprietary crap you listed
<neville_> hehe
<lovre> how do i unrar everything in subfolders (recursive)?
<julie> I know. but what I'm trying to get to is that if there was a ubuntu paid version for maybe very little money like £10 I would be willing to download it and to bypass the manual apt-get install kubuntu-restricted extras
<jussio1> does anyone know how to open .ace archives?
<Daisuke_Ido> lovre, i've been trying to find that out
<Daisuke_Ido> jussi01, 7zip should be able to andle them
<julie> !ce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ce - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sparr_> [how] can i make apt download multiple files *at the same time*? (note emphasis)
<jhutchins> julie: I think Mandriva and SuSE offer something like that
<Daisuke_Ido> if not...
<Daisuke_Ido> !info unace
<ubotu> unace (source: unace): extract, test and view .ace archives. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2b-5 (gutsy), package size 15 kB, installed size 80 kB
<jhutchins> julie: The problem is that we're not talking just about free in terms of dollars here.
<jussio1> Daisuke_Ido: thanks!
<Daisuke_Ido> you're welcome
<jhutchins> julie: Some of the packages are not free as in companies are not free to distribute them,
<Hamra> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<neville_> You only have to do it once though julie, and that's it...
<jhutchins> julie: Only the branded version is "legal" to distribute in the U.S.
<julie> how do mandriva mange to do it then
<jhutchins> julie: In order to legally distribute some of it, a company has to have a license agreement allowing them to provide the software - and some software companies won't let other companies do that, even for a fee.
<jhutchins> julie: Some of the software is just linked to the original distributor.
<lovre> Daisuke_Ido: i think i have found a way. Try this: "unrar x -r . "
<jhutchins> julie: So while the commercial versions of other distros may have some of the software, they don't have everything.
<lovre> Daisuke_Ido: position yourself in parent folder first
<DreadKnight> julie: fire the damn konsole and paste in it: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<jhutchins> julie: As people have told you here though, it's not that hard to get around if you know the right way to handle it.
<jhutchins> DreadKnight: I believe she has the answer now, she's discussing the why & how of it.
<DreadKnight> xD
<jussio1> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<julie> I thought it was a matter of paying for that part of the software.. so its just that some companies just don't want to sell the software
<jhutchins> DreadKnight: To someone coming from the mostly-propietary world of Windows, or the all-propietary world of Apple, it's not immedately clear what the differences are.
<julie> right
<julie> thats really sad
<DreadKnight> :)
<julie> i like kxubuntu because of large community
<julie> any very tollerant
<jhutchins> julie: Exactly.  Throw in a little more complexity because of mixing the reasons together.
<neville_> Yeah, but what are you gonna do, apart from sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras :P
<jussio1> Hey! can we take the "discussion" to #kubuntu-offtopic and leave this channel open for support please?
<julie> i guess we just have to work on alternatives
<jhutchins> jussio1: Did you have a support question we missed?
<jussio1> jhutchins: thats irrellevant :)
<julie> okay I'll go to kubutnu offtopic
<kaminix> Why on earth does plasma depend on a strigi lib?
<neville_> what the hell is plasma?
<kaminix> !language | neville_
<ubotu> neville_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kaminix> :)
<DreadKnight> neville_: kde4 new desktop functionality xD
<kaminix> Plasma is a part of the KDE 4 desktop.
<jussio1> kaminix: thats kinda more a kde4 question, but I have no idea. ( #kubuntu-kde4 for that in future)
<kaminix> Apparently it depends on libstrigiqtdbusclient0
<neville_> Hell isn't bad language.. but okay >>
<kaminix> neville_: I don't really care, personally, but some people may consider it bad language and it should be kept out of the channel. That's what I learned when first comming here.
<julie> i can't seem to playback flash files on youtube.. any idea why.. it freezes and ff has to be terminated
<jhutchins> We try to set a high standard of civility here.  It can be enlightening to live up to it.
<jussio1> !fffc | julie
<ubotu> julie: If Firefox is crashing on sites using Flash try adding "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" to /etc/firefox/firefoxrc (ref: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/14911 )
<DreadKnight> firefox freezes a lot for me
<neville_> Oh dear.. -__v
<DreadKnight> especially when closing tabs containing flash
<DreadKnight> klash/gnash for the win!
<jhutchins> DreadKnight: Use konqueror.
<DreadKnight> jhutchins i can't
<DreadKnight> jhutchins dependencies broken and i can't install it T_T
<DreadKnight> i'm on hardy
<jhutchins> DreadKnight: Opera?
<DreadKnight> ff
<DreadKnight> open source fanatic...
<DreadKnight> opera was the best...
<jhutchins> I'll bet I can still find most of the history bugs I reported on Mosaic in the firefox code - patched around, perhaps, but still there.
<julie> this is the line I have to add to firefoxrc
<julie> export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1
<BluesKaj> I had a bad crash yesterday , been trying to repair files but cupsys is in bad shape  "E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing." when i try to sudo apt-get update ... any ideas ?
<spiroo> If I download a several torrents in high speed and compiling kde at the same time my computer went very slow. I wondering, does this processes affect the CPU most or what components could it be?
<Stroganoff> BluesKaj: sudo apt-get clean
<DreadKnight> indeed
<BluesKaj> yeah , done that Stroganoff
<spiroo> Dreadnight: Did you answer me?
<DreadKnight> sudo apt-get autoremove ?
<DreadKnight> spiroo: notreally... but compilation and torrents are very resource demanding
<eagles0513875> kaminix: what up
<DreadKnight> compilling*
<Stroganoff> spiroo check the swapfile usage
<jacalope> spiroo: you can use 'top' to learn which processes are using the cpu, mem, etc...
<spiroo> DreadKnight: Yea I noticed that ;) ust wondering which components that takes most of it. It does not have a to great CPU :P
<spiroo> Stroganoff: How do you mean?
<DreadKnight> spiroo: ctrl + Esc
<julie> dose anhyone else here have problems playing flash movies on youtueb?
<spiroo> nspluginviewer takes 40-45% of my CPU? :S What is that?
<nonewmsgs> julie: yes i have.
<DreadKnight> spiroo: webpages in ktorrent or webpages using flash in konqueror?
<DreadKnight> my guess
<julie> nonewmsgs: how do we fix it
<eagles0513875> julie: do u have the flashplugin-nonfree instaled
<julie> this isn't a problem in pclinuxos
<julie> eagles0513875: yes
<spiroo> DreadKnight: Well I havent konqueror or any webpages in Ktorrent open :S
<DreadKnight> spiroo:  xD
<eagles0513875> julie: did u restart ur browser after installing the pkg
<eagles0513875> *you
<julie> eagles0513875: yes
<spiroo> It is something else, that takes extreme power from my CPU :D
<nonewmsgs> the weird thing is it used to work and a couple weeks ago stopped giving me love like a PO'ed gf
<eagles0513875> julie: interesting cuz i havent had that issue
<spiroo> Wondering what it could be :S
<spiroo> jacalope: What are you meaning with "top"?
<eagles0513875> julie: have you tried clearing cookies cache and everything
<BluesKaj> non of autoremoves or get cleans work .the error is still the same .. the ' partial' file is still missing from, /var/cache/apt/archives
<julie> yes
<eagles0513875> julie: you on gutsy or hardy
<jacalope> spiroo: in a terminal window, type 'top', or run a kde equiv... system monitor i think it's labelled as...
<DreadKnight> BluesKaj: hardy beta?
<eagles0513875> DreadKnight: the release candidate is out
<julie> gutsy
<DreadKnight> jacalope: or just press ctrl + ESC :P
<jacalope> anyone here use kmail with imap?  I have a problem where kmail gets stuck in synch mode... emails read become unread, etc...
<errpast> I need a laptop that works out of box with Ubuntu
<eagles0513875> julie: im not if they fixed the bug in gutsy but in hardy its working for me im listening to something on you tube now
<BluesKaj> DreadKnight, Gutsy
<DreadKnight> eagles0513875: my beta should have updated then :P
<errpast> I don't want to hack right now
<errpast> Any suggestions?
<errpast> Any favorites?
<eagles0513875> DreadKnight: run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DreadKnight> errpast: buy from Dell with ubuntu preinstalled? xD
<julie> so i have to upgrade to hardy
<jacalope> DreadKnight: hey wow... who knew?
<DreadKnight> eagles0513875: well it's upgraded for sure then xD
<BluesKaj> dell was selling ubuntu laptops
<nonewmsgs> eagles0513875: clearing cache and cookies fixed mine thanks!
<eagles0513875> julie: let me find out something for ya really quick
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: they still are
<spiroo> jacalope: Okay, already has the system monitor open. But Im damn curious about nspluginviewer. Oh yes, remembered that I am using kDE4 :D COuld it be something in Terminal, ktorrent, amarok that uses nspluginviewer?
<DreadKnight> jacalope: um... everybody else? xD
<eagles0513875> julie: you running gutsy on a test machine
<errpast> Ya, I see a m1330 there for about $1000
<julie> no eagles0513875 what do you mean test machine
<jacalope> DreadKnight: yeah, yeah... i'm an old guy.... i like CLI
<eagles0513875> julie: do u have data on the machine ur on now
<julie> julie: yes personal data
<eagles0513875> julie: i would recommend backing it all up i was having issues trying to figure out how to get the upgrade thing to work
<julie> so what do you suggest to upgrade to hardy..
<eagles0513875> julie: you can try it and at least that way if something gets borked you have ur data backedup
<julie> also my data is on a diffrerent partition
 * DreadKnight goes to get very very drunk.
<julie> so to upgrade to hardy I have to change all the gutsy names to hardy in the sources.list
<eagles0513875> julie: then in that case you can just reformat the root partition and leave what ever other partitions u have intact
<eagles0513875> julie: its different now now messing with source list
<eagles0513875> julie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<julie> that link is for a cdrom .. I'm using internet
<eagles0513875> !sourceomatic | julie
<ubotu> julie: source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<eagles0513875> julie: thats the only way to really do it cuz the other way by changing the sources would break alot of stuff
<julie> where is that .. I cant' find it
<julie> help
<julie> Applications / K menu
<mado> hi guys
<mado> somebody sent me the following link
<mado> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/scummvm/scummvm_0.11.1-0.etch.1_i386.deb?download
<eagles0513875> julie: the cd upgrade is used in conjunction with the internet its to check pkg dependencies and whats been removed from previous installation
<mado> but i don't have debian installed and i heard it wasn't wise to install e.g. an etch-deb-package
<mado> what do you think?
<mado> was this person right?
<eagles0513875> mado: you are running kubuntu right
<mado> yes ... i'm running kubuntu ... 7.10
<julie> so I have to download the cd then use it
<julie> what if someone dosen't have a cdrw
<eagles0513875> mado: kubuntu is debian based so that pkg is fine to use
<ryanakca> eagles0513875: no
<mado> *smiling*
<ryanakca> mado: install the 'scummvm' package from the repositories
<DreadKnight> julie: you need to add the hardy repository...
<mado> i installed it ... but it is an old one
<eagles0513875> julie: i just did a clean install since i was already on hardy beta
<mado> isn't there a newer version in another repository?
<ryanakca> mado: 'sudo aptitude install scummvm' or go to Adept and install it from there :)
<ryanakca> !info scummvm
<ubotu> scummvm (source: scummvm): free implementation of LucasArts' S.C.U.M.M interpreter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-1build1 (gutsy), package size 1686 kB, installed size 4244 kB
<mado> yeah! ...
<mado> that's the old one
<julie> DreadKnight: we are not getting anywhere here . can I change all the gutsy to hardy in the sources list to upgrade
<mado> ScummVM 0.11.1 is the latest one
<eagles0513875> julie: do u have the gutsy cd
<DreadKnight> julie: it's an old methor of doing things... ok..
<DreadKnight> method*
<ryanakca> mado: ah, sorry. Hmm... Well, hardy has 0.11.1-1 , gutsy doesn't. Well, you could try, but your mileage may vary and it isn't a supported method
<mado> ryanakca, ... pardon?
<ryanakca> mado: (aka, some dependencies might not be at the right version in the gutsy repository)
<ryanakca> mado: you can try, but it will most likely break, and it isn't a supported method
<eagles0513875> ryanakca: julie would like to upgrade to hardy the old fashioned way changing the source list could you walk her through the new method of upgrading
<DreadKnight> julie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<ryanakca> eagles0513875: sorry, I need to go eat
<eagles0513875> ryanakca: ok
<mado> uhuu ... i see ... well ... then i will play with the old version or will wait the next few days to pass and install "heron" :)
<ryanakca> mado: sorry I can't be of more help, I need to go have lunch
<eagles0513875> DreadKnight: youre walking over ground i already covered
<ryanakca> mado: goodies :D
<mado> do that!
<kaminix> eagles0513875: Cleaning my install from somesuperfluos applications :p
<mado> enjoy it!
<DreadKnight> eagles0513875: um.. ok..
<mado> bon appetit!
<eagles0513875> kaminix: lol like what
<kaminix> eagles0513875: kmag, strigi, dolphin etc ^^
<mado> maybe you can explain later to me ... why it is bad to install a debian-package
<eagles0513875> mado: its not all the pkgs in the repos r .deb
<mado> but please explain it in a simple way ... so that i can tell my parents too if they want to know it
<eagles0513875> mado: older versions possibly depend on older dependencies which have probably been improved or phased out so if you install something new u might now have the proper dependencies and can create numerous problems
<eagles0513875> kaminix: i need to start doing that and taking notes of what i removed for my os
<eagles0513875> julie: do u have a gutsy cd
<kaminix> eagles0513875: Why take notes?
<eagles0513875> kaminix: so if i break anything and have to reinstall i can and remember what i did dont forget this is for my cluster os development
<kaminix> What exactly is a Cluster OS?
<eagles0513875> kaminix: take a bunch of desktop pc's and make them function as one aka main frame but a whole lot cheaper
<kaminix> For what purpose would you want to do that?
<eagles0513875> kaminix: is ur nick registered
<kaminix> It is
<eagles0513875> ok imgoing to private chat with ya
<errpast> anyone used a ergo 4000 microsoft keyboard with kubuntu?
<errpast> I've got rsi
<errpast> I need it to work
<jacalope> hi all... looked for info on this kmail bug but can't find it.... first: kde: 3.5.9, kmail: 1.9.9.... when using imap, gets stuck in synch, repeats indefininitely.... read emails become unread.... anyone have an idea, link, etc...?
<user__> hi all
<Makuseru> What are some programs that will play DVDs? I tried Kaffeine, but it said it needed codecs, asked me if i watned to install them, i clicked yes, but nothing happened. Are there any others?
<the-erm> errpast: I've never had problems with keyboards ... I usually plug them in and go.  You might need to use xev to figure out the codes for the keys, and then edit the name of a file that escapes me at this time :)
<the-erm> Just google xev keyboard setup, and you should find what you need.
<the-erm> Makuseru: You're going to need ... I think it's called css lib or lib css.  Not sure to be honest, because I don't use the computer to watch dvds.
<Makuseru> the-erm: i found it, libdvdcss2
<BluesKaj> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<the-erm> Makuseru: I all you have to do is enable the "restricted" repository in adept_manager.
<the-erm> But be careful it could be against the law in your country to install it.
<Makuseru> the-erm: i found it, libdvdcss2
<the-erm> I'm wondering if I should install the RC for 8.04.
<the-erm> Last time I upgraded it wasn't fun.
<the-erm> If I did it now, I wonder if it would be easier when the official 8.04 came out.
<the-erm> Well less downloads anyways ...
<BluesKaj> the-erm, the "official release " is only 4 days away
<the-erm> Last time they released it took forever to download ...
<the-erm> I wanted apt-torrent to exist very badly.  Then again I had quite a few weird repositories in the list.
<BluesKaj> I have a bunch of broken pkges so I'm doing a clean install in a week or so , once the DL activity dies down somewhat
<the-erm> It's always the same ... an impatient itch comes over me when its about time for the new one to come out.
<jacalope> how do you downgrade a package (like kmail) to an earlier version?
<DarkShinigami> Hello all.
<BluesKaj> my problem is I don't know what broke my networking apps like samba and cupsys, so a clean install may not fix what is broken ...could be something on the windows network side
<DarkShinigami> I am using a Dell SmartStep 250N. How can I get the FN function and top "Easy Launch Keys" to work?
<the-erm> BluesKaj: are you running inside a vm?
<BluesKaj> no
<ryanakca> mado: Hi, back, sorry, my parents were shouting at me to go eat. Ok, still need the explanation?
<the-erm> Then changes of windows breaking something inside kubuntu is practically nill.
<the-erm> s/changes/chances
<mado> well ... sorry that they shouted at you ... and yes ... please explain it to me
<the-erm> BluesKaj: I would check the network settings.
<BluesKaj> yeah the-erm , that's what I "was" thing as well , but I'm beginning to wonder
<BluesKaj> thinking
<the-erm> Of course if you're in here, I think your network is fine.
<the-erm> You probably need to restart your cups.sys files.
<the-erm> er daemon.
<ryanakca> mado: OK, packages have dependencies, that's to say, it depends on other packages to run. However, when you install a package from say Debian, that hasn't been backported or prepared for your current system,
<the-erm> I recall not too long ago that cups had an update.
<the-erm> Maybe something in /etc/cups got overwritten.
<BluesKaj> nope, they're damaged beyond repair I'm afraid
<jor> hola
<jor> alguien habla español
<jor> ki
<jor> en esta
<jor> sala
<jor> ??
<jor> ?
<ryanakca> mado: the versions of the dependencies of the package you wish to install might not be correct. ex: A-1.0 depends on B-3.2.2, but on your system, you can only install B-3.2.0.
<DarkShinigami> !sp | jor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ryanakca> !es | jor
<ubotu> jor: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<BluesKaj> the-erm, E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.
<DarkShinigami> !es | jor
<mado> ok ... i see ... thanks ryanakca ... is this the "only" problem?
<ryanakca> mado: because the dependencies aren't at the right version, the program will often break and crash at wierd times. If other programs depend on that program, then those programs also break. Thus it creates a big chain of breakage that wouldn't exist if you had stayed with the original Ubuntu package. Installing 3rd party packages might also cause issues when upgrading.
<mado> uhuu ... i see ... thank you very much for that explanation
<the-erm> BluesKaj: make it :) sudo mkdir /var/cache/apt/archives/partial;
<BluesKaj> yeah did that
<ryanakca> mado: thus, it isn't recommended. You can try, but no garanty. (personally, I'd just upgrade to Hardy today, or wait four days until release)
<ryanakca> And you're quite welcome :)
<mado> well ... i will wait :)
<BluesKaj> the-erm, aha , forgot the semi colon at the end of the command , thx ...seems to be working now
<the-erm> BluesKaj: It needs to have 755 for the perms, and root:root for the owners.
<ang3lo5> hi
<nosrednaekim> hey ang3lo5
<ang3lo5> quick question
<BluesKaj> the-erm, sorry to say , i got several errors,  Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/libavahi-common-dev_0.6.20-2ubuntu3.3_i386.deb ..is an example
<nosrednaekim> ask
<the-erm> I don't know if it's a good idea to rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb or not.
<ang3lo5> my video playback is crapy..i tried vlc too...also crapy with HD video rips....
<the-erm> ang3lo5: are you sure you're using the right driver?
<kostas2505> hello to all!
<ang3lo5> ati driver was installed
<the-erm> I use the open gl driver ... can't remember the official name, but xine seems to work ok.
<ang3lo5> auto
<nosrednaekim> ang3lo5: what video card?
<ang3lo5> *new to linux and i find ubuntu perfect...just this litle think bothers me...
<ang3lo5> x800 pci-e
<Signil> hi I am trying ot get my acer orbicam to work here.. downloaded the gspca drivers .. but it isn't detected :s
<kostas2505> if possible i'd like to ask if there is way update drivers automatically since my knowledge in kubuntu and linux in general are up to installing the distribution NOTHING MORE
<nosrednaekim> kostas2505: they are automatically updated
<nosrednaekim> ang3lo5: ok, what driver are you using? fglrx or the Open source ati
<the-erm> kostas2505: Usually adept_notifier will pop up in your taskbar when updates are available.  I recommend against running apt-get update; apt-get upgrade automatically, because if something breaks, you don't know what packages were installed last.
<the-erm> If you know what's being installed, you might have an idea of where to look if something stops working.
<ang3lo5> it was automatically downloaded....:( cant say....i dont know how i can see my devices also so i can check drivers ver.
<the-erm> It seems like whenever postfix I have to make sure everything is ok in /etc/postfix.
<kostas2505> i think that does not include e.g:cosmote usb portable modem ?
<ang3lo5> *cant
<the-erm> one day I'm going to learn how to talk in complete sentences.
<ang3lo5> me to
<ang3lo5> lol
<ang3lo5> is there something like a device manager in ub8.04?
<BluesKaj> what's the runbox equivalent in kde4 ?
<nosrednaekim> ang3lo5: ok, its simple enough, pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: Krunner?
<BluesKaj> run command
<nosrednaekim> ang3lo5: I think there might be, but i'm not sure, "sudo lshw" will tell you everything though
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: yeah, krunner
<nosrednaekim> ang3lo5: and support for 8.04 is in #ubuntu+1
<nosrednaekim> for another 4 days :P
<ang3lo5> thank you :)
<ang3lo5> found it...driver is fglrx
<FFForever> how would i upgrade from 7.04 to 8.04?
<the-erm> FFForever: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<the-erm> You have to download the alt cd.
<jussio1> FFForever: you eed to go incrementally, ie. 7.04, 7.10, 8.04
<FFForever> i have to upgrade to 7.10 first?
<tanja> hallo
<tanja> hallo bräuchte hilfe beim einrichten kubuntu
<jussio1> FFForever: correct
<jussio1> !de | tanja
<ubotu> tanja: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<tanja> #kubuntu-de
<FFForever> is 8.04 safe?, for real use?, not just vmware.....
<jussio1> FFForever: Im on it now, and it comes out in a few days. if its a real big problem, wat for the next 4 days, its not that long
<jussio1> :)
<ryanakca> FFForever: yes, you would need to upgrade to 7.10 before upgrading to 8.04
<FFForever> ill just wipe ^_^
<Signil> hi.. my acrer orbicam isn't detected! pls help
<Signil> acer*
<poseidon> I am dualbooting openSuse and wiindows xp, how would I go about installing kubuntu over openSuse?
<stdin> poseidon: just format the partition during the kubuntu install process
<BioVorE> you can setup the partitions manualy in the Kubuntu installer
<BluesKaj> poseidon , are using the live cd ?
<poseidon> BluesKaj, I'm going to use one for kubuntu, yes.
<`ubuntu_user`> test msg
<BluesKaj> use the partition manager to choose the linux partition(either ext2 or ext3)  and overwrite it with ext3 .
<poseidon> In order to get internet, I have to install a driver.  Can I do this on the livecd then use the driver to connect to the internet during the install?
<BluesKaj> no connection to the internet with the live cd ?
<poseidon> BluesKaj, when I had ubuntu, I had to install a driver in order to get a connection.
<BluesKaj> which ubuntu version was that ?
<poseidon> BluesKaj, 8.04 beta
<BluesKaj> I would try to install kubuntu before worrying about a driver. It may not be necessary.
<BluesKaj> the driver you used with suse should be ok , if you have it available
<manu__> uyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<latitu>  how to run an app as system service on boot?
<maduser> I think throug cron or by adding it to the start up script
<stdin> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<maduser> that was it rc.local
<latitu> maduser stdin thx
<latitu> stdin iam trying to startup firestarter at boot . i lll put it in rc.local. will that make it system servcie and how  to avoide password?
<stdin> firestarter starts on boot anyway
<stdin> the GUI doesn't, but the iptables rules get loaded
<poseidon> How do I get to gparted from the 8.04 livecd?  I am dualbooting openSuse and xp.  I want to delete openSuse and install ubuntu.
<latitu> it doesnt starts on boot
<stdin> latitu: how do you know it doesn't?
<stdin> poningru: just install over it
<BluesKaj> poseidon, have you chosen the install option yet ?
<latitu> what does /etc/init.d do?
<poseidon> BluesKah, no
<dkkdkkc4> newbie here
<stdin> latitu: it contains startup scripts
<Stroganoff> latitu it is a folder containing scripts for starting and stopping system wide services
<BluesKaj> that's the path to follow , click on install in order to get to the partition manager
<poseidon> BluesKaj, k thinks
<latitu> so what is more powerful and unstopable. init.d or rc.local?
<stdin> latitu: /etc/rc.local gets started from /etc/init.d/rc.local
<BluesKaj> too many ubuntus in here
<BluesKaj> !nick
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<BluesKaj> oops , that's not it
<genii> BluesKaj: I'd rather see 100 "ubuntu"s than 1 "root"
<BluesKaj> hi genii, yeah especially in the showers :)
<genii> BluesKaj: hehe
<latitu> stdin so init.d is powerful. and i wonder why theres a need for rc.local if init.d does that?
<stdin> latitu: rc.local is used to put commands in when you don't want to write a startup script, put it in /etc/init.d and setup the links
<BluesKaj> genii, my network is 'borked', and got all kinds of broken packages, all to do with cups, so installs and updates are also blocked
<genii> BluesKaj: Ouch. I'd consider a clean install
<BluesKaj> tried replacing the missing debs but no joy
<BluesKaj> yeah, guess it's in the works next week
<genii> BluesKaj: Maybe you have mixed repos (Gutsy/Hardy or so)
<BluesKaj> nope, no hardy
<BluesKaj> checked the sources.list
<genii> Other things that come to mind are maybe messing with apt pinning
<BluesKaj> well, I'm sure i did 'something' :)
<BluesKaj> altho my Tivo connection is still ok
<genii> BluesKaj: Since it's almost always 3 times more difficult to undo/clean/diagnose these types of embedded probs the prudent thing is just a reinstall
<BluesKaj> yeah, gonna do it when Hardy is official
<genii> Oh yeah, Thursday :)
<BluesKaj> altho I 've heard that theis latest release is prolly as good as it's gonna get :)
<BluesKaj> beta that is
<genii> BluesKaj: I've heard rumours of 8.04.1 for sometime first week or so of May
<ToMMmMMMM> Hi, I'm having problems finding a network on my wifi card... When I first installed it..it was fine but after I rebooted a couple times it can't find a network :( Any helps?
<DarkShinigami> Is there an official date for the relast of 8.04?
<tomaz_> yes, there is.
<genii> DarkShinigami: April 24
<tomaz_> really near =)
<DarkShinigami> :) T minus 4 days
<fadey> Hi. I've upgraded to hardy RC. On booting I get :ALERT! /dev/sda2 doesn't exist. How do I combat that?
<genii> fadey: Perhaps they'll know in #ubuntu+1
<narothepharoh> i am using kubuntu 7.10 cant get my screensaver to work any ideas?
<jparishy> I asked this question in #linux, but i figure i might as well ask here too.
<jparishy> Hey. I have kubuntu installed on my mac book but i recently resized one of my partitions and since then i cannot boot up into linux.  Usually I hold the option key down on startup to show me a menu of the os's on the computer, but linux doesn't show up anymore. Furthermore, I tried setting the linux partition to boot automatically (via "bless" command in osx) but that just hangs the computer. The data in the os is still there as I can mo
<DarkShinigami> narothepharoh: Do you have xscreensaver installed?
<narothepharoh> DarkShinigami: it was not but i just installed it do you think this will help?
<BluesKaj> jparishy, download the Ultimate Boot Disk and burn it..it's very useful at restoring bootloader menus
<jparishy> Thanks :D
<maduser> whats the kde customize program?
<DarkShinigami> narothepharoh: It should. I recall that being the solution for me a while back
<jparishy> Will do
<DarkShinigami> BluesKaj: Is that similar to SGD?
<narothepharoh> DarkShinigami: I will wait to see if it comes on ill write back in a few minutes. Thank You
<DarkShinigami> narothepharoh: NP. Hope it works
<BluesKaj> DarkShinigami, yes
<sourcemaker_> is there a good book to understand the Linux Kernel. (Architecture, Development.. and so on)...
<narothepharoh> DarkShinigami: it is still not working any more ideas? the screen just goes blank when the screensaver is supposed to kick on
<Earthwings> Hi, a question on upgrading: Can I use a command line upgrade like this? Update all packages, change things in sources.list to read hoary, update again? Or does the graphical version do more?
<DarkestHour> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<DarkestHour> you should be able to apply those to hardy
<Earthwings> ubotu: it doesn't cover it
<DarkestHour> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<DarkestHour> that does.
<JoshOvki> Earthwings: when i last upgraded i killed my install cause it hang, might be worth making a data backup first
<narothepharoh> i am using kubuntu 7.10 cant get my screensaver to work any ideas?
<Earthwings> DarkestHour: i'm looking for a command line version
<DarkestHour> run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DarkestHour> that should do it command line.
<Earthwings> JoshOvki: yeah, i plan to test it on one of the workstations before i do them all :)
<DarkestHour> brb
<icewaterman> what tool can i use to create 1 pdf from a large amount of images?
<narothepharoh> i am using kubuntu 7.10 cant get my screensaver to work any ideas?
<DarkestHour> back
<Earthwings> icewaterman: imagemagick (convert,mogrify,...)
<icewaterman> Earthwings: imagemagick is for manipulating images
<junkie> Okay, so i downloaded and burned the ultimate boot cd and ran it on the computer, but I'm not sure what i need to do to fix the problem. Anyone know?
<icewaterman> Earthwings: the images are already fine, just wanna print them all into a single pdf file
<Earthwings> icewaterman: one page each?
<icewaterman> Earthwings: yes
<icewaterman> Earthwings: but only 1 will fit onto one page anyway, so the program doesnt even need to know that i want 1 page each, they will simply just fit
<asif> Hello there...
<lz1gjd> could anyone tell me how to connect to a vpn in hardy rc , pls ?
<icewaterman> lz1gjd: -> #ubuntu+1
<Odd-rationale> !hardy | lz1gjd
<ubotu> lz1gjd: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Earthwings> icewaterman: personally i'd write a script to generate a .tex file and have latex do the rest
<asif> A quick question: "timestamp too far in the future: Apr 20 23:25:34 2008", I get this error chaning password...any ideas whats wrong
<Earthwings> asif: is that time in the future in your timezone?
<asif> hello earthwings... 20.4 is today, how could it be future?
<asif> i want to change password to login as root in order to do many things..but i cant do it. any help... it is 8.04 kubuntu beta
<icewaterman> Earthwings: i am gonna use gtklp
<skabet> asif: can't you use sudo?
<biopod> Hi all, a quick question, how can i remove dolphin from KDE4 7.10 ?
<Ketrel> I may have found a bug, but before I go to file it, could anyone else comment, none of the keyboard shortcuts under Miscellaneous (in the system settings), have any effect (Gutsy using KDE3)
<Odd-rationale> biopod: try in #kubuntu-kde4
<biopod> ok, thanks
<asif> skabet: i can. but i want to use root account to login once and do everything once. but chpasswd fails saying "timestamp too far in the future: Apr 20 23:25:34 2008"
<asif> this is so strange
<skabet> asif: what about adding yourself to root group for a while being
<kde-devel> Hi, I discovered a huge bug in KDE :D
<skabet> asif: is chpasswd the same as passwd ?
<asif> ah...just a sec...lemme check
<PhilRod> kde-devel: report it on bugs.kde.org
<skabet> asif: sudo passwd root
<skabet> asif: try that
<icewaterman> Earthwings: ok, that was a really bad idea
<kde-devel> For a moment ago my disk space for / went totally out, which mean 0 b free. That should not even be possible. anyway, when I restartaed computer and should login as usual. Guess what, KDE did not start because there was no space left. i hade to manually in temrinal mode delete files with rm, which I hope I never have to do again.
<asif> sudo passwd root
<asif> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Apr 20 23:25:34 2008
<asif> this is what happens
<asif> ???
<skabet> no idea then :)
<Earthwings> asif: just use sudo su
<Earthwings> afterwards you're root
<kde-devel> PhilRod: I do not know how to do that. They always require so damn many details and everything.
<asif> earthwings:
<Earthwings> asif: the root account is disabled in /etc/passwd, you have to edit it first to use it
<asif> sudo passwd root
<asif> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Apr 20 23:25:34 2008
<asif> same result
<asif> is it a bug?
<Earthwings> icewaterman: maybe you can use gwenview or some other image viewer
<Earthwings> icewaterman: open the directory with the images, print and choose pdf a sprinter
<JoshOvki> asif: whats your BIOS time and date at?
<Earthwings> icewaterman: didn't try that though
<asif> how do i check it joshovki?
<PhilTrunk> kde-devel: well, them's the breaks. If you want to report bugs, you have to provide details
<Earthwings> asif: 'sudo su' does give that warning?
<JoshOvki> restart, hit F1, Esc or Del   (what ever your bios require) and take a look in there. not sure if you can do it from command
<icewaterman> Earthwings: but i did - doesnt work
<kde-devel> Earthwings, asif: Do you possibly know how to change from kdesu to kdesudo in kde trunk? Because when I am logged in to trunk I cannot enter for instance adept because kdesu does not accept kdesudo passwords for root.
<Earthwings> icewaterman: it only prints one image?
<PhilTrunk> kde-devel: anyway, it's not that hard - go to bugs.kde.org, sign up for an account, then fill in the bug wizard
<asif> yes earthwings..it gives exactly the same message as i quoted above
<icewaterman> Earthwings: one works, multiple dont
<kde-devel> PhilTrunk: Okay, I guess
<Earthwings> asif: what does 'date' tell you?
<Stepa1> I am using Ubuntu and I need help with installing the Monkey Audio Plugin for K3b.
<icewaterman> Earthwings: probably gonna do this in windows, freepdf xp is quite nice for that
<Earthwings> icewaterman: some other image gallery tool? konqueror can do galleries, you could print that
<Stepa1> I followed all instruction on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=380394 and did not get any errors
<asif> earthwings:
<asif> sudo passwd root
<asif> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Apr 20 23:25:34 2008
<asif> date
<asif> Sun Apr 20 21:49:31 CEST 2008
<Earthwings> asif: not "sudo passwd root", but "sudo su"
<JoshOvki> asif: try this  sudo -k
<asif> Here is it
<asif> sudo su
<asif> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Apr 20 23:25:34 2008
<mwe> Where do I find the utility for changing the ksplash theme?
<dylan_> On Hardy, my monitor's resolution isn't recogized properly and the correct resolution (1280x1024) isn't available through they system config tool.
<dylan_> Anyknow know how I might be able to fix this?
<Earthwings> kde-devel: the account needs to be part of the admin group
<dylan_> I used to be able to hand edit the xorg.conf file, but there are no modelines in there anymore.
<Earthwings> kde-devel: for sudo to work
<asif> JoshOvki....THANK YOU sudo -k worked like magic :)
<Stepa1> Can anyone help with the install of the monkey plugin for k3b
<asif> wow
<Earthwings> dylan_: use 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<JoshOvki> :)
<asif> thank you earthwings too.
<dylan_> Earthwings: I tried that already. Thanks.
<asif> and all the forum
<Earthwings> asif: np
<dylan_> Earthwings: That only lets me reconfigure my keyboard on Hardy.
<Earthwings> dylan_: hm, let me check myself
<kde-devel> Earthwings: Yes, I know. All my accounts are. The problem is kde su which differs from kde sudo.
<icewaterman> Earthwings: how does konqueror create galleries?
<Stepa1> I need help installing Monkey Audio plugin to K3b and used instruction on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=380394 but it didnt work
<Earthwings> dylan_: wow, you're right. probably this bulletproof thing interfering
<Earthwings> icewaterman: the one in kde 3.5 has an option in the menu "create image gallery" or something
<dylan_> Earthwings: Well, the new Xorg server is supposed to auto-configure everything for you, but it's doing a very poor job on my hardware.
<mwe> IIRC there used to be a "Look and feel->Splash screen" entry but it seems to be gone now?
<dylan_> And while I love auto-configuration, I need to be able to fix things when the automagic doesn't work properly.
<icewaterman> Earthwings: ok, i also can rule that out
<icewaterman> linux probably has no such tool or just one i need to read 100 pages manual in order to get a 50 line-size command to do what i want
<Earthwings> dylan_: you're right. and i'd like the old reconfigure feature back, too
<Earthwings> dylan_: but i guess the old entries should still be valid, no?
<dylan_> Earthwings: Actually, they are not. I had saved my old xorg.conf file and it just ignores it.
<dylan_> And the one that kubuntu created during installation is pretty bare bones. It's almost empty.
<Laruft> I've installed the ubuntu. now considering switching to kubuntu - should I do a complete format/re-install ?  also considering updating to the heron ver.  Unfortunately i've not kept track of changes to my current ubuntu install :-(
<Laruft> I suppose i could run a diff and see the changes.
<icewaterman> Laruft: you can have kde on ubuntu, no need to install kubuntu again
<Earthwings> Laruft: i'd say that installing 'kubuntu-desktop' should give a pretty kubuntuish system
<Laruft> and can I update to heron when it comes out without reinstalling?
<Laruft> re-formatting even
<Earthwings> Laruft: yes
<icewaterman> Laruft: of course
<dylan_> Laruft: I concur with the advise given, but if you have little of value in your existing installation, starting from a clean kubuntu install will mean that you need to upgrade fewer packages.
<dylan_> If I were you, i would wait until the final release of Hardy and install that.
<Laruft> i've set up a few things.  I am running ubuntu server+gnome desktop  have got webmin/squid/pureftpd/dnsmasq installed etc
<dylan_> Laruft: Then, don't heed my advice
<Laruft> well I am a n00b at linux, trying to switch from winxp completely
<Laruft> still need to set up mail server/fetcmail?
<Laruft> I wish i logged my changes to default install, as then I could re-setup any distro
<rysiek|pl> guys, need help here
<rysiek|pl> I have apt-get removed a package
<rysiek|pl> and then rm -rf it's config dir
<rysiek|pl> but it's still marked as "rc" - "removed, configs present"
<rysiek|pl> so neither installation nor de-installation of that package now works
<rysiek|pl> any pointers? tried purging, forcing, etc., nop luck
<rysiek|pl> it's starting to be damn frustrating
<Earthwings> rysiek|pl: why can't you install it?
<Earthwings> rysiek|pl: what error messages do you get?
<rysiek|pl> Earthwings: /usr/lib/courier/authlib/authdaemond: line 24: /etc/courier/authdaemonrc: No such file or directory
<rysiek|pl> obviously... -_-'
<Earthwings> rysiek|pl: when does it come up? during installation/purging of the package?
<rysiek|pl> installation, purging, deleting, aptitude upgrade too
<rysiek|pl> seems to me somebody fscked the packaging (why on earth the remove script actually tries to START the service?..)
<Earthwings> ok, it might be part of the prerm/postconfig scripts
<stdin> try "sudo touch /etc/courier/authdaemonrc", then purge
<rysiek|pl> -_-'
<rysiek|pl> worked like a charm
<rysiek|pl> this is the moment to start bangin my dumb head against a wall
<stdin> if it complains that it wants file to exist, create it ;)
<JoshOvki> lol
<rysiek|pl> well, it was a part of complaining about not being able to start the daemon
<rysiek|pl> so I *assumed* an empty file will not dig it (there will be a syntax error or whatever)
<rysiek|pl> and we all love assumptions, don't we
<Earthwings> hehe
<gromozekin> Hi, All!
<iltechie> !bind
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<iltechie> !dns
<ubotu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<gromozekin> !freebsd_install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freebsd_install - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DarkestHour> Hi gromozekin
<gromozekin> !found_beer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about found_beer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gromozekin> )
<gromozekin> hi
<gromozekin> heh.
<gromozekin> today i ve already installed kubuntu 7.10.
<rysiek|pl> !patch_kde2_for_freebsd
<gromozekin> ))))))))))))))))))
<iltechie> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<gromozekin> join #kubuntu-offtopic
<DarkestHour> Alrighty.
<gromozekin> offtopic == windows?
<DarkestHour> Offtopic means non support talk.
<tsb> Hi. I run  kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-proposed" however "version upgrade" does not appear (gutsy to heron)
<gromozekin> Hi. Why when I use Adept Manager its download old packages (for example, Pidgin 2.2.1). I suppose it`s because default repo
<gromozekin> can you name me smth more repos
<stdin> 0.2.0 of a release is that important to you?
<stdin> tsb: try enabling gutsy-proposed first
<gromozekin> maybe there are some changes (about security etc)
<tsb> stdin: I've reduced my source.list file to 1 line; deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main universe restricted multiverse
<stdin> gromozekin: if there were security updates they'd have been backported already
<gromozekin> ok
<gromozekin> + how to use ndiswrapper (cheers cause i ve google)
<stdin> tsb: then you need to add another "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-proposed main universe restricted multiverse"
<stdin> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stdin> there's a whole section ^there
<maco> why would my keyboard work in every app except KMail's email composer?
<tsb> stdin: okay now sources.list has those two lines; still no "version upgrade" though..
<stdin> tsb: have you clicked the "Fetch Updates" button?
<tsb> stdin: yes
<tsb> stdin: and tried quitting/starting again after
<julie> hi, the resolution of my kdm login screen is much higher than the resolutioon of the screen , any idea how to fix this
<maco> typing the email in gedit and pasting into KMail shouldn't be the only way to send one
<stdin> tsb: I'd recommend enabling "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates main universe restricted multiverse" too, then do an upgrade of any package. then see if adept will work with it. if not then pop into #kubuntu-devel
<julie> will kde4 comeout on hardy
<stdin> it already is
<maco> How do i send an encrypted email? It keeps saying the identity's not defined, but shouldn't it just pull the key that goes with the email address to which it's addressed?
<gromozekin> damn
<DarkestHour> julie: it's in the "Remix" version as default.
<julie> I have installed two languages on my system, persian and english.. I have them both but now I want to go back to english. I have selected that but skill the kmenu and some other features are set in persian any ideas?
<ubuntu> salve a tutti
<tsb> stdin: thanks, it didn't work so I'm going there then
<thanos> hallo?
<thanos> ich bins gast287
<stdin> !de | thanos
<ubotu> thanos: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<stdin> !it | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<maco> does anyone here know how to use kmail?
<julie> maco: what specifically do you have problem using?
<maco> julie: it says it cant find encryption keys
<maco> julie: but i know the key is in my gpg key list
<latitu_> wh
<julie> maco: sorry I don't know how to use pgp..
<julie> someone else might be able to help hang around
<maco> evolution could find the key, but claimed it didnt match the person i'm sending to....i guess it's time to try thunderbird againb
<latitu_> when i boot, kde is not auto started, i get a black screen. i login  in and type startx. why?
<Earthwings> maco: gpg -K is fine?
<p_quarles> latitu_, do you have kdm installed?
<latitu_> p_quarles yes.
<Earthwings> maco: where are you trying to configure it? you need to setup each identiy (email adress)
<maco> Earthwings: gpg -K? whats that do?
<p_quarles> latitu_, and it's set to start automatically? (ls /etc/rc2.d | grep kdm )
<Earthwings> maco: that lists the gpg keys you configured, just to ensure that gpg itself works fine
<maco> Earthwings: it just lists my keys. i want to encrypt a message for somebody else
<p_quarles> maco, and you've signed their key already?
<maco> normaly id use gedit and copy and paste, but i need to get the attachment to be encrypted too
<maco> p_quarles: no
<p_quarles> I'm no gpg expert, but don't you have to sign their key before you can make them a recipient?
<Earthwings> p_quarles: you need his public key, yes
<maco> p_quarles: that seems like it'd be silly...if every person that sent you anything signed your key, your key would be MASSIVE
<maco> i have the public key
<maco> so somewhere in kmail i have to link together his email address and his key, even though his email address is in his key?
<Earthwings> maco: no
<Earthwings> maco: you need to setup your own email adress for gpg, that's all
<maco> i set it up for signing
<Earthwings> maco: kmail -> configure -> identities -> choose your email adresss -> change -> cryptography -> open pgp key -> Change -> Choose
<maco> it wont let me for encrypting
<maco> encrypting an email for someone else shouldn't require my key though
<maco> just theirs
<latitu_> when i boot, kde is not auto started, i get a black screen. i login  in and type startx. why?
<maco> when i try to set my own encryption key in kmail, it puts a red X over it and turns off the OK button
<latitu_> when i boot, kde is not auto started, i get a black screen. i login  in and type startx. why?
<p_quarles> latitu_, before repeating your question, perhaps you could answer my last one?
<julie> my kde resolution is too hight.. kdm actually how do I fix this?
<maco> er....why does hitting the Send button in KMail ask if i want to leave the editor?
<p_quarles> maco, what version of kmail are you using?
<latitu_> p_quarles $ ls /etc/rc2.d | grep kdm
<latitu_> S13kdm
<maco> p_quarles: whatever's in hardy
<p_quarles> latitu_, okay, what happens if (from the terminal) you type sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start (instead of startx)
<p_quarles> maco, the KDE3 version or KDE4?
<maco> p_quarles: there is no kde4 version
<ubuntu> if someone doesnt mind helping a true newb out with a LinuxMCE install that i efed up
<rysiek|pl> oh yes there is
<latitu_> p_quarles sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<latitu_> Starting K Display Manager: kdm already running.
<p_quarles> latitu_, weird; try running the script with "restart" then
<maco> rysiek|pl: was that to me?  kde4 version of kdepim's not out yet
<maco> and certainly not in hardy's repo
<latitu_> p_quarles how do i put it in init.d ? i think thats what is missing?
<rysiek|pl> maco: ah, thought you were talking about KDE as a whole
<rysiek|pl> maco: sorry about that
<ubuntu> does anyone here have experiance with MCE?
<p_quarles> latitu_, umm, it's not there?
<latitu_> p_quarles how do i check?
<maco> latitu_: if it could say "already running" then it's there
<p_quarles> ls /etc/init.d
<p_quarles> +1 what maco said
<p_quarles> anyway, like I said: run sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<ubuntu> can anyone help out with formating a HD from the live CD
<ubuntu> ?
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu: what are you trying to do
<maco> is KMail *supposed* to tell you that some mythical external editor is running and then ask if you want to abort it when you click Send?
<p_quarles> ubuntu, run gparted and format the drive . . .
<ubuntu> I installed Kubuntu, then installed LinuxMCE but only installed the core, now im left with evertime I start up I get the MCE manager
<latitu_> how to reconfigure xserver?
<Pliskin> or QtParted if it's the kubuntu Live CD
<julie> is there a way to configure xorg?
<julie> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<p_quarles> maco, kmail has the option to use an alternate editor, but it's not the default setting
<p_quarles> I've never seen it ask that out of the box, honestly
<maco> p_quarles: kmail's settings thing scares me so much i didnt change anything but add my gpg key for signing
<ubuntu> When I hit alt cnt F1 it asked for my router  username and pass
<latitu_> how to reconfigure xserver?
<ubuntu> so now I figure ill just formate and start all over
<Pliskin> latitu_ : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rysiek|pl> latitu_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rysiek|pl> darn
<rysiek|pl> too late ;)
<latitu_> thx
<Pliskin> :)
<ubuntu> is gparted in the live CD or is that a command?
<Pliskin> it's a gui :)
<ubuntu> lol as you can see im a total newb =/
<Pliskin> but you have to use QtParted instead if it's the kubuntu Live CD
<p_quarles> maco, that's definitely weird; maybe just delete ~/.kde/share/config/kmailrc?
<ubuntu> sweet found Qtparted
<Pliskin> ubuntu : gui = graphical user interface
<maco> p_quarles: and now it says it cant send emails with SMTP using the same settings with which evolution succeeds -_-
<latitu_> $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure kde
<latitu_> Package `kde' is not installed and no info is available.
<latitu_> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<latitu_> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<p_quarles> latitu_, kde is a meta-package; kubuntu uses a different one called kubuntu-desktop
<p_quarles> reconfiguring it wouldn't do anything, though
<Pliskin> latitu_ : you have to reconfigure xorg, not kde
<maco> p_quarles: do you know how to just encrypt the file so i can attach it to an email in gmail and use gedit with the seahorse plugin to encrypt a message that i can then copy and paste into the body?
<latitu_> Pliskin ok
<p_quarles> maco, gpg -r "recipient_identifier" --encrypt /path/to/file
<maco> p_quarles: what's recipient identifier? their key id?
<p_quarles> maco, add the --armor argument if you want it in ascii instead of binary
<p_quarles> maco, anything that's associated with their public key and is unique, so the key id would work
<maco> p_quarles: its a pdf. i think binary makes sense
<ubuntu> if i formate the drive as NTFS will that work with linux?
<maco> ubuntu: yes
<Pliskin> No
<maco> Pliskin: ntfs-3g
<p_quarles> ubuntu, depends on what you mean by "work with"
<Pliskin> you can read and write but for the / partition, you have to use the EXT3 system
<p_quarles> read/write, yes, install linux on it: no
<maco> or ext2 or reiser or xfs
<Pliskin> +1 p_quarles
<maco> or jfs
<ubuntu> I have 2 drives, one i want to install ubuntu/LinuxMCE on other i want to store media on
<maco> media storage can be NTFS just fine
<ubuntu> ok then the other i do ntfs-3g?
<maco> Pliskin: "no valid openpgp data found"
<maco> h
<maco> oh oops
<maco> and that was at p_quarles
<p_quarles> maco, well, the tutorial I read indicates you have to sign the recipients key before you can encrypt it for them
<Pliskin> ubuntu : why not ext3 (or reiserfs) ?
<ubuntu> ext3 for both will work?
<p_quarles> ubuntu, yes -- the only reason to use ntfs is if you use Windows frequently with the drive
<ubuntu> I had vista... which is why I am here now =)
<sidux> im taking a look at kubuntu as a somewhat new linux user, and i had a couple questions. is kubuntu as powerful a kde desktop as others
<Pliskin> ubuntu : you can use a driver on Windows tu read the ext3 partition :)
<p_quarles> sidux, powerful? for what purpose?
<josivan_> not
<josivan_> ok
<sidux> ive been doing some research on kde and gnome to find which i like better and kde for me is just as useable but more options are offered to me and i can do more where as in gnome it seems those options are hidden
<maco> p_quarles: i screwed up and forgot the --encrypt part
<maco> p_quarles: works fine :P
<maco> Pliskin: only for xp...i dont think the driver works for vista
<josivan_> sorre
<sidux> and id seen some things concerning kubuntu where stuff had been simplified or stripped down and thought id ask some kubuntu users thier thoughts
<windol> ninguém está entendendo nada do que estou digitando aqui né?
<ubuntu> in QTparted, I select the volume, do a format (Ext3) then the bar turns purple but it does not seem to do anything
<p_quarles> sidux, KDE in Ubuntu is almost unchanged from Debian -- everything's there, very little is added from the default release
<p_quarles> !br | windol
<ubotu> windol: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<josivan_> e verdade
<Pliskin> ubuntu : apply the changes
<josivan_> brasileiro
<Pliskin> (excuse my english)
<rysiek|pl> !br | josivan_
<ubotu> josivan_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ubuntu> apply changes did the trick =)
<Earthwings> dylan_: i played around with xorg configuration, modelines and the like still work here
<XenThraL> hi, can anyone tell me if its ok to use GPL'ed fonts in a closed source app?
<Pliskin> if it's LGPL, yes
<XenThraL> the font?
<Pliskin> yes
<XenThraL> and if its GPL'ed, I'd have to GPL my app?
<ubuntu> Why is it that after you formate the drive there is still  9gb of 200 still used?
<Pliskin> XenThraL : exactly
<sourcemaker_> is there a tasbar like apple for kde?
<p_quarles> sourcemaker_, like the OS X dock? yes, kooldock
<Earthwings> XenThraL: http://www.fsf.org/licensing/licenses/gpl-faq.html#FontException
<sourcemaker_> p_quarles: i have tested kooldock... but it's not like the apple's one :-)
<sourcemaker_> p_quarles: i like the 3D lock ind leopard :-)
<XenThraL> Earthwings: yeah I had read that
<XenThraL> it confused me more
<XenThraL> :|
<p_quarles> well, not exactly, no -- the development version (on kde-apps.org) is much better, but still not 3D really
<p_quarles> AWN works fine with KDE, though, if you don't mind the dependencies
<jparishy> Okay, so my computer dualboots both kubuntu and osx, and recently i resized my harddrive and now i can't get kubuntu to boot (it doesn't show up in the menu when i hold option on startup). Now, i am currently in a kubuntu livecd. any suggestions on what to do to fix this?
<ManuP> jparishy, pastebin /boot/grub/menu.list and the output of sudo fdisk -l
<Earthwings> XenThraL: depends on how you use the fonts in your software
<XenThraL> opengl app
<ManuP> jparishy, the bootloader is grup, or is it from osx??
<ManuP> s/grup/grub
<XenThraL> will make textures out of the font, then use the textures
<jparishy> i usually use the osx loader, and then when i select linux, it starts up grub and boots linux
<INIT_6> Installed the new 8.04 kubuntu. I have a nvidia 7600gs video card. I installed the drivers using the "Hardware Drivers Manager" under system. Told it to use the driver. Still couldn't change the rez past 640x.  So I tried the nvidia-settings tool. Still no luck. I turned it off in hardware drivers manager. Installed the driver by hand using the driver from nvidia's website. still no luck. any suggestions?
<Earthwings> XenThraL: if you ship the gpl font as part of the program and the font does not have such an exception (see link), i'd say you cannot do that
<Earthwings> XenThraL: otherwise i don't know :)
<jparishy> This isn't the same computer, so give me a second to paste the above thins.
<jparishy> things*
<XenThraL> really shady part of the GPL
<ManuP> jparishy, and the osx-loader doesnt show grub or does grub show up but without the entry for kubuntu?
<XenThraL> no one can tell me anything for sure
<jparishy> It doesn't show grub
<Earthwings> XenThraL: i'm afraid you have to pay a lawyer for that
<XenThraL> I can't afford a font :p
<jparishy> Hm, something is wrong with the output of sudo fdisk -l
<coggz>  can i get a copy of xp tablet pc edition? an iso? i have a licence key
<Earthwings> hehe
<ManuP> jparishy, so it has to do sth. with the osx-bootloader. sorry. i can not help you with this.
<Earthwings> XenThraL: i'm sure there are some in the public domain or similar?
<XenThraL> its hard to tell for sure when they are
<ManuP> jparishy, what's wrong with the output?
<jparishy> I'm thinking a fresh install of grub may help things, but I don't know how to do it. How would I reinstall it?
<jparishy> Well
<ManuP> jparishy, i can tell you that
<Earthwings> jparishy: what does fdisk -l say?
<Earthwings> jparishy: can you mount the partition from the livecd?
<jparishy> It says "GPT detected on '/dev/sda'! ... doesn't support it, use gnu parted"
<jparishy> Yes, i can mount it
<Earthwings> jparishy: if not, grub won't be able to do anything
<jparishy> and fdisk only shows /dev/sda1
<jparishy> but all of them are there in /dev/
<jparishy> /dev/sda1-4
<Earthwings> GPT?
<ManuP> Earthwings, right. i dont know what this is too
<jparishy> (GUID Partition Table)
<jparishy> ^^ from fdisk
<ManuP> jparishy, did you pastebin the whole output of fdisk -l ?
<jparishy> eh, give me too seconds. I'll be right back.
<jparishy`> http://rafb.net/p/Puj7DT85.html
<INIT_6> when you are using a glx or glx-new nvidia driver in the xorg.conf file to the right of driver should it be NV or NVIDIA?
<jparishy`> That's the output for sudo fdisk -l
<shaffy> can someone correct this fstab line for me?  i'm trying to mount my external usb hd (ext3).  "UUID=872ffa39-31e0-4c07-953d-b42bce34022c /0moon ext3 defaults,utf8,dmask=000,fmask=111,uid=0,auto,rw 0 1"
<shaffy> i think the utf8 should not be there?
<ManuP> jparishy, it is somehow weird that a dual-boot pc has only one partition...
<jparishy> Right?
<jparishy> http://rafb.net/p/76DRMH75.html
<jparishy> /dev/sda1 - /dev/sda4
<jparishy> They are there
<jparishy> And I can mount it.
<jparishy> ist
<jparishy> Sorry, wrong window.
<ManuP> jparishy, you german?
<jparishy> No
<ManuP> jparishy, i dont know what to do that fdisk shows the partition table correctly.
<ManuP> jparishy, i think that during resizing sth. went wrong.
<jparishy> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -s /dev/sda3
<jparishy> 25406797
<jparishy> That's right.
<ManuP> jparishy, if you want, i can tell you how to reinstall grub from live-cd. but i dont know if this is a good idea since the partition table seems to be broken
<jparishy> qtparted shows the partition table just fine
<ManuP> jparishy, well, then you might try reinstalling grub
<jparishy> So how do you do it?
<ManuP> jparishy, mount the hd with the boot-directory on. like sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<jparishy> mhm
<rakan> Hello, is there a form designer for wxWidgets on KDevelop:
<rakan> ?
<ManuP> jparishy, mount the devices: sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
<jparishy> k
<ManuP> jparishy, then: sudo -o bind -t proc /proc /mnt/proc (2 more steps...)
<jparishy> is that, "sudo mount ..."
<jparishy> ?
<ManuP> jparishy, yeah. sorry that i missed that
<jparishy> np
<jparishy> okay
<ManuP> jparishy, chroot to mnt: sudo chroot /mnt    in the chroot, run sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<nosrednaekim> rakan: I doubt it... there is a Python IDE for that though
<ManuP> jparishy, that should it be
<jparishy> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chroot /mnt
<jparishy> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<jparishy> was i supposed to bind /bin too?
<ManuP> jparishy, no
<jparishy> Was that error supposed to happen then?
<ManuP> jparishy, no
<jparishy> :P
<jparishy> What then?
<ManuP> ^^
<jparishy> So just run grub-install?
<nosrednaekim> what are you doing?
<jparishy> reinstalling grub from inside a livecd
<ManuP> jparishy, it is important to run it with the device on which you want to install.
<nosrednaekim> grub-install /dev/hda --root-directory=/mnt works better In my experience
<jparishy> And that is hda, not sda3?
<nosrednaekim> well, then it would be sda
<nosrednaekim> adapt it for your particulat setup..
<julie> help help
<jparishy> Ah, okay. Gotcha
<julie> I can't get rid of a language on my kde system..
<julie> the kmenu is in persian
<sisa> zdravím je tu někdo kdo mluví časky?
<julie> i HAVE REMOVED the language
<ManuP> jparishy, did it work without the chroot and specifying --root-directory?
<jparishy> no
<jparishy> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda --root-directory=/mnt
<jparishy> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<jparishy> Could not find device for /mnt/boot: Not found or not a block device.
<julie> how do i get the language to change back to the original enlish please
<nosrednaekim> oh.... you don't even have the grub files THERE...
<ManuP> jparishy, try /dev/sda# where # is the number on which the /boot dir is
<jparishy> Okay :P
<Arrow_> Hi all
<jparishy> Same error, ManuP
<nosrednaekim> no..... DON"t do that!
<jparishy> but if was to mount /dev/sda3, /boot/grub/ is there...
<nosrednaekim> that turns that partition into a boot partition.
<jparishy> It should be shouldn't it?
<julie> can anyone help
<nosrednaekim> no
<jparishy> Well, it didsn't work anyway. Same error passing /dev/sda3
<nosrednaekim> jparishy: do mount it.... mount it to /mnt
<jparishy> i have it mounted to /mnt/kubuntu atm
<ManuP> jparishy, i got the error with block-device when i didnt chroot. but you can not chroot...
<ManuP> jparishy, and you substituted /mnt all the time with /mnt/kubuntu ?
<Arrow_> Hey I can't seem to get Kubuntu-KDE4 Desktop ot alt 64 bit to boot on my new Phenom machine..keeps saying kernel is corrupt
<jparishy> And I have /dev binded to /mnt/dev and /proc binded to /mnt/proc
<jparishy> :|
<julie>  helelel
<jparishy> no
<nosrednaekim> Arrow_: gutsy or hardy?
<jparishy> okay, let me do this one more time
<nosrednaekim> jparishy: lol
<ManuP> jparishy, you have to mount /dev to /mnt/kubuntu then
<Arrow_> hardy
<ManuP> and /proc to /mnt/kubuntu/proc ^^
<ManuP> jparishy, if you change things, change them right.
<Arrow_> sorry forgot that piece
<nosrednaekim> jparishy: try "sudo grub-install /dev/sda --root-directory=/mnt/kubuntu
<tiberius1701> hey i kinda new to linux, but have used irc in windows (mirc), is it normal to show my ip here in konversation, aint that kinda bad?
<Arrow_> I can boot hardy 32
<nosrednaekim> Arrow_: is that the RC or a daily live?
<sisa> potřeboval bych poradit ale česky pokuď možne.
<Arrow_> RC...the one with the KDE4
<nosrednaekim> tiberius1701: you can mask it somehow... not sure how if you aren't affiliated with a org
<nosrednaekim> Arrow_: ok, then  go to #ubuntu+1
<jparishy> Okay, grub installation finished.
<jparishy> Now reboot?
<tiberius1701> ok ill google it she what i get
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<ManuP> jparishy, yeah
<jparishy> okay, reboot it is.
<nosrednaekim> tiberius1701: but i'm sure windopws did that to you too
<nosrednaekim> tiberius1701: I think there is an unaffiliated mask....
<ManuP> jparishy, you will have to get partition table right i think...
<jparishy> Is it safe to unmount everyting i mounted before reboot?
<ManuP> jparishy, you can do that, but dont need.
<jparishy> k
<ManuP> jparishy, just sudo reboot
<tiberius1701> i really cant remember in windows if it did it or not, i just happened to notice it now
<Ketrel> I'm at a loss. I've changed everywhere I can think of, but my moniter still blanks after X ammount time. Could there be anywhere I'm missing?
<jparishy> i'm out, i'll probably be back :P
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nosrednaekim> Ketrel: guidance-power-manager?
<julie> can anyone help please
<Ketrel> nosrednaekim: Only set to do something when batter is low
<Ketrel> not set to do anything on idle
<nosrednaekim> Ketrel: better check in there what the settings are for blanking the screen
<julie> I have changed the language to persian then tried to change it back but its stuck on persian .. I have restarted kdm and x but no use.. any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> Ketrel: ah.. never mind.
<julie> help
<nosrednaekim> julie: log in, go to system settings andchange it back
<julie> nosrednaekim: yes that is goooood but it dosen't wok
<julie> work
<xanax`> hello
<julie> damn it damn it
<xanax`> does anyone know where I could find a Kubuntu 8.04 vmware image ?
<julie> this is why I moved
<julie> jdjdjdjk]#'
<jparisshy> Nope :|
<p_quarles> xanax`, doesn't vmware's site have one?
<nosrednaekim> jparishy: what happened?
<sisa> hello. Please needed any program in connection at phone mauger infra
<xanax`> it has 7.10
<nosrednaekim> julie: make a new user and log in as him :)
<jparishy> just went and booted up osx
<nosrednaekim> jparishy: you are on a mac?
<jparishy> yes
<sisa> just went and booted up osx
<nosrednaekim> jparishy: hum, I think grub does not work with them...
<nosrednaekim> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<julie> nosrednaekim: thats not a fix
<nosrednaekim> julie: uhh, yeah it is
<nosrednaekim> julie: do you use kmail or konqueror?
<julie> nosrednaekim: you don't even know what m,y problem is
<jparishy> Gah.
<nosrednaekim> julie: yes I do, just answer the question
<jparishy> Sorry, I just don't have the time to keep doing this.
<nosrednaekim> jparishy: google up a install guide for macs....
<julie> the default language is set to uk english but i can still see persian
<jparishy> By the way, nosrednaekim: This worked before, i recently resized on of the partitions, and since then it doesn't work.
<nosrednaekim> oh... ok
<nosrednaekim> I think it sounds like a Mac problem personally
<julie> nosrednaekim: kmail and konqueror are two different programs
<nosrednaekim> julie: I know, but they both store configs in .kde
<ManuP> jparishy, i still believe it has to do sth. with the osx bootloader
<poseidon> I have been trying to set up my wireless adapter to work in kubuntu with the guide given to me at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400236  I did all the steps, and got this http://pastebin.com/m58bbc68f
<poseidon> 8.04
<julie> nosrednaekim: what are you getting at
<ManuP> jparishy, and i do know nothing about mac, so sorry. reinstalling grub was a stitch in the blue...
<nosrednaekim> julie: erasing your configuration files
<julie> this is clearly a bug..
<julie> it should be fixed
<nosrednaekim> julie: so? do you use them?
<julie> I do
<jparishy> Sorry, for some reason my macbook isn't charging so when i unplugged it, it turned off
<shaffy> can someone help me with my fstab of an external harddrive?  "LABEL=Biggie /0moon ext3 auto,users,rw 0 1";  for some reason tho, i can't write
<nosrednaekim> julie: err, forget erasing all the configs then.... just a minute and I'll try finding the correct file
<ManuP> jparishy, i still believe it has to do sth. with the osx bootloader
<ManuP> jparishy, and i do know nothing about mac, so sorry. reinstalling grub was a stitch in the blue...
<zero88> Can someonoe tell me how to power a device with a usb port. I have my mp3 connected that way and it doesnt seem like its powering it.
<ManuP> that was what i wrote last
<jparishy> no worries
<ManuP> zero88, the 5V of usb should always be on the cable.
<ManuP> gn8
<zero88> ManuP, Hmm. Doesnt seem like it is. Is there a way to verify?
<Odd-rationale> Wasn't sometime back, kubuntu was having a contest on a new website design? What is the latest on that?
<nosrednaekim> Odd-rationale: should come up with hardy
<nosrednaekim> I think
<Odd-rationale> nosrednaekim: I hope so... They should use oxygen style icons :)
<shaffy> is anyone able to help me with my fstab mount permissions for my external ext3 formatted HD?  i can't seem to write.  "LABEL=ExtHD /extHD ext3 defaults,user,rw 0 1
<poseidon> I have been trying to set up my wireless adapter to work in kubuntu with the guide given to me at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400236  I did all the steps, and got this http://pastebin.com/m58bbc68f
<poseidon> I'm using kubuntu 8.04
<julie>  the problem is I changed my system lang to persian then tried to change it back to english but now its stuck on persian, kde menu is stuck on persian
<Odd-rationale> julie: you will have to log out for all changes to take effect
<julie> Odd-rationale: I have done that
<Odd-rationale> shaffy: I had a similar problem
<Odd-rationale> shaffy: I solved it by reformating with mkfs.ext3: mkfs.ext3 -L <youdisklabelhere> /dev/<device>
<julie> help
<julie> please I can't fix this problem
<Odd-rationale> shaffy: be sure it is unmounted before trying that commnad though
<oldmanemu> poseidon: according to your pastebin, your wifi is working.
<poseidon> oldmanemu, thats what I was told earlier, however I don't have any sort of internet connection
<ghittsum> I just installed kubuntu, does anyone know how you login as root, and what its default password is?
<Odd-rationale> !sudo | ghittsum
<ubotu> ghittsum: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<haker> is it possible in anyway to use visualbasic?
<oldmanemu> poseidon: right click the icon in your system tray and click the wireless network you want connect to !
<Odd-rationale> !root | ghittsum
<ubotu> ghittsum: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ghittsum> lol
<ghittsum> thanks
<poseidon> oldmanemu, I tried, and it failed.  It says that it has a signal strenght of -1
<oldmanemu> poseidon: how far away is your router?
<hari_seldon99> Hi. I just upgraded my kubuntu kernel and now the KDE popup for USB devices doesn't how when I plug my thumbdrive in (although /var/log/messsages shows detection)
<poseidon> oldmanemu, close enough.  I averaged about 800-900 kb/s downloading kubuntu with the router
<hari_seldon99> *doesn't show
<oldmanemu> poseidon: I know this maybe a silly q. but is the antenna connected to the wifi card?
#kubuntu 2009-04-14
<ActionParsnip1> jaggz: you should have MD5d before burning, saves wasted CDs
<ActionParsnip1> jaggz: if the burn completed, you can then boot to it and run the disk verifier on the first sceen
<jaggz> it's different than that which is listed here..that's weird
<lokai> then the download messed up ;)
<jaggz> action, apparently I should!
<jaggz> $ md5sum - < kubuntu-9.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso                  53dbbc96a39ff647a2d925e5b35b510f              686140271 2009-04-14 02:56 kubuntu-9.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso
<jaggz> I ran it in virtualbox too, and it completely locked up X .. had to kill virtualbox with a -9 from a text console
<ActionParsnip1> yep looks like a garbaged file to me
<ActionParsnip1> redownload
<jaggz> yeah.. site says:    4ec82b1ac846ab0823cfee02b581f959 *kubuntu-9.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso
<ActionParsnip1> another way to check is to paste the genrated md5 in a websearch and ou should get results if its correct as they will match what people have put in forums and such ;)
<jaggz> can't see the size on the site though.. how would I do a HEAD request with, say, wget?
<jaggz> action, that's interesting :)
<jaggz> Content-Length: 720046080
<jaggz> looks like I didn't get the full thing..
<jaggz> wget -c time :)
<ActionParsnip1> looks like a bad'un. Torrents hep with successful downloads due to the torrent protocol
<jaggz> the thing is, I have a feeling normal error correction would prevent actual corruption of the file
<jaggz> early termination is another issue
<jaggz> so this wget with an md5 test afterwards will confirm
<jaggz> but the cd itself is dead, definitely :)
<ActionParsnip1> thats what md5 is for
<ActionParsnip1> well its not a dead cup coaster
<ActionParsnip1> or frisbe
<jaggz> yessir... haven't needed it in a long time.. now I know to bother each time.  :)
<ActionParsnip1> or wire a 9v battery to it and watch the prettyness
<jaggz> ?
<jaggz> 4ec82b1ac846ab0823cfee02b581f959
<jaggz> there it is..
<jaggz> that's also what k3b's "uh.. your image file is an invalid size" should have clued me into examining more closely
<ActionParsnip1> jaggz: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLBTDT9Nuio
<jaggz> but I have a stack of 50 coasters over here
<jaggz> I mean, it's a stack of 75 fresh unburnt cd's... but...
<jaggz> youtube's stopped functioning with my iceweasel for some reason
<ActionParsnip1> its how to make a usb lamp out of 2 cds
<ActionParsnip1> and some other bits
<jaggz> yt's flash broke itself
<jaggz> (youtube)
<RizR> can't get kde to work. using ATI card with open source driver on kubuntu. Used gnome's utility to setup dual-head previously. kde's system->system settigns->display doesn't give any appropriate settings.
<RizR> any ideas?
<RizR> xorg.conf file: http://pastebin.com/m2be2f4e2
<jaggz> is that kde related?
<ActionParsnip1> RizR: all i can personally suggest is th !dualhead factoid which i'm guessing you have read
<jaggz> ah
<ActionParsnip1> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ActionParsnip1> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<RizR> ActionParsnip1, I'm puzzled 'cuz it's working fine on gnome :-)
<jaggz> rizr, can you get it to work at all with a single display?
<RizR> jaggz, it's working fine with single. with two monitors it just clones the display.
<jaggz> cd verifies after burn.. off we go to the other room to my lappy
<jaggz> rizr, ahh
<jaggz> no experience in it.. sorry bud.. rtfm :/
<gaokai> OH, I just installed the kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu. then I restart my laptop,when shutting down and logging in,the logos has already changed into KUBUNTU,but at last in still enters in GNOME,why?
<ActionParsnip1> RizR: ive seen this kind of issue said before but i dont use dual monitors, hell i only have 1 monitor for 3 systems
<RizR> ActionParsnip1, do you use some home grown SplitDisplay X-extension that displays screen from all systems on one monitor? ;-)
<RizR> thanks anyway
<ActionParsnip1> RizR: nope, ssh and some web interfaces
<gaokai> and I use /etc/gdm stop ,then /etc/kdm start .But it says "the kdm is already running".why?
<ActionParsnip1> gaokai: its default in kubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> gaokai: unless you have installed gdm it wont be there
<ActionParsnip1> and certainly wont be running unless you switched from kdm to gdm
<gaokai> oh, the current desktop is gnome,I want to run KDE now
<ActionParsnip1> gaokai: you can boot into kde with gdm
<ActionParsnip1> gaokai: just change your default session to kde and you will lo into it each time
<gaokai> <ActionParsnip1>:really?how to do that?
<ActionParsnip1> gaokai: like i said, on the login screen, look around and you will see where to change the session type
<gaokai> <ActionParsnip1>thank you,Let me try
<RizR> ActionParsnip1, xrandr does the trick.
<RizR> xrandr --output <secondary-output> --off
<ActionParsnip1> nice one
<RizR> xrandr --output <secondary> --right-of <primary>
<RizR> any idea how does gnome handle this? if it uses xrandr as well then it's all good. I just put this in a script in Xsession.d
<RizR> otherwise will have to find a way so my existing setup doesn't get screwed
<elwood> hi all, i'm looking for a list of the features of kubuntu 9.04 for a press comunicate, anyone can help me about?
<Mamarok> elwood: you should check that with the Kubuntu developers IMHO
<Mamarok> elwood: write a mail to jriddell@canonical.com
<JontheEchidna> elwood: The wiki page that we link to in the Beta announcement should give a pretty good overview
<JontheEchidna> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JauntyJackalope/Beta/Kubuntu
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: thx :) didn't think of that one
<JontheEchidna> :)
<gaokai> <ActionParsnip1> Thank you. I entered KDE now
<ActionParsnip1> gaokai: cool
<Novalgina2Fast> hi
<Novalgina2Fast> i have a problem, i have upgrade to jaunty(from intrepid) but knetwork.manager now doesn't start(but it is installed)
<jaggz> I don't like kubuntu's live cd
<jaggz> too showy.. trying to compete with the vista/osx gunk... I don't mind an os being pretty, but they change everything to try to make an advanced interface and I think it's really not that intuitive..
<jaggz> anyway, we'll see.. I'll try a bit more
<gamerchick02> hey all... i'm looking for a kde app to use my PSC 1210 all in one scanner, printer, copier. any recommendations for a kde app?
<jaggz> xsane used to work for my scanning but it stopped
<libervisco> KDE4 is much more responsive with openbox it seems
<libervisco> on Radeon X800
<gamerchick02> thanks
<gamerchick02> i'm in jaunty, btw
<Dragnslicer> gamerchick02- CUPS should be able to handle the printing normally
<gamerchick02> i'm looking for something to use the scanner
<Dragnslicer> I can't remember what program I used for the scanner last time I needed to
<gamerchick02> lol
<gamerchick02> i think i can get xsane or something
<gamerchick02> i was hoping for something kde, but i guess i don't really care
<Dragnslicer> Quick Google search brings up kooka
<gamerchick02> ah. thanks! i'll check it out
<genii> kooka is for kde 3
<genii> !info kscan
<ubottu> Package kscan does not exist in intrepid
<Dragnslicer> !info skanlite
<ubottu> skanlite (source: skanlite): KDE 4 image scanning application. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2-kde4.1.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1185 kB, installed size 1608 kB
<genii> !info kscan-kde4
<ubottu> Package kscan-kde4 does not exist in intrepid
 * genii kicks the bot around some
<Dragnslicer> skanlite is the first thing I found in Adept
<Dragnslicer> Yeah, looks like kscan got dropped after hardy
<gamerchick02> thanks. i'm searching right now
<itai_michaelson> hi -will konqueror show my smb network files in its 'places' menu ?
<itai_michaelson> network shares...
<mireo> jak zmienieć ext3 na ext4
<geoff270> join #mldonkey
<NTFS> Linux is the worst piece of shit i have ever used next to the playstation 3.
<ubuntu> join #kubuntu-de
<ubuntu> #kubuntu-de
<Gabriel> kello all
<lorecaster> hey all. i moved to upgrade from OOo 2.4 to 3.01 but it doesn't appear to have taken
<lorecaster> anyone?
<lorecaster> sudo --help
<lorecaster> oops
<lorecaster> the application says that i need to install the program as root... so i'm in the terminal, in the proper directory...
<lorecaster> i tried SUDO SETUP and it failed, SUDO UPDATE, then i tried SUDO INSTALL SETUP, SUDO INSTALL UPDATE, etc
<snikker> hi, someone can help me to play a video file inside a main gui of vlc? instead of a separated window...
<genii> Hopefully not all in uppercase like just now in your description
<lorecaster> oh no, all lowercase :)
<lorecaster> needed some way of differenciation... that or brackets, quotes, etc.
<p_quarles> lorecaster: which set of packages for OOo3 are you using?
<lorecaster> OOo_3.0.1_LinuxIntel_install_wJRE_en-US.tar.gz
<lorecaster> downloaded them this morning
<p_quarles> lorecaster: why not the .deb.tar.gz?
<p_quarles> i.e., the one specifically packaged for Debian and Ubuntu?
<lorecaster> on the site, this one downloaded... i'll investigate further and see if i can't find the deb file :D
<lorecaster> neat! they were hiding it, but i found it!! :) thanks
<lorecaster> be 20 minutes to download, but i'll get it :D
<lorecaster> thanks for being patient with me guys and gals :$ M$ to Linux is a little bit of a difficult transition
<multimedia> hello im a newbee running 8.10 how do i edit screen size
<keisangi> keisangi
<spiroo> Two questions: First of all, is it possible to turn numlock on BEFORE you login on KDE desktop? Secondly, is it possible in ARK to ignore CRC fail like it is in winrar, because I hate when it does not unpack things?
<lorecaster> hehe back again :$ now that i have the deb.tar.gz file...
<multimedia> display settings can i change
<multimedia> i need help basic any one
<lorecaster> i can try... i'm probably as green as you are :)
<lorecaster> this room is very quiet sometimes, i've noticed.
<multimedia> well im using 8.19 ubuntuuu can you still help
<lorecaster> 8.10 here... i can still try.
<lorecaster> i have a knack or finding info on the net
<genii> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<multimedia> i cant seamto find display settings
<lorecaster> alright then, i'll ask mine again too :) i now have my open office 3.01 bed.taz.gz file, but the update script won't run an installer of any nature. what sudo command do i need to run in terminal?
<lorecaster> *deb.tar.gz... sorry, dyslexic
<multimedia> how do you find more chat links on konversation
<qyn123> how to install w32codecs on Ubuntu?
<multimedia> how to install adobe to watch abc cbs video
<spiroo> Two questions: First of all, is it possible to turn numlock on BEFORE you login on KDE desktop? Secondly, is it possible in ARK to ignore CRC fail like it is in winrar, because I hate when it does not unpack things?
<lorecaster> spiroo... numlock is a bios thing for your first question
<lorecaster> you can fix that in your BIOS settings
<genii> lorecaster: First you have to uncompress with something like: tar -xzf filename.deb.tar.gz         ...which should give you: filename.deb        thn: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<genii> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<spiroo> lorecaster: No it is a Linux problem. It is on in my BIOS.
<genii> qyn123 and multimedia, see bot's message above
<lorecaster> thanks genii
<genii> !flash | multimedia
<ubottu> multimedia: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<lorecaster> uhh... Genii... there's a folder with 48 DEB files in it :|
<qyn123> ok!thanks! genii
<genii> lorecaster: look for one which seems to be the main one. Like openoffice-core   or similar
<genii> qyn123: You're welcome
<genii> lorecaster: If you like, use pastebin website to put the file list there and I'll see which one it could be
<lorecaster> begging your pardon, use what?
<genii> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<spiroo> Is it possible in ARK to ignore CRC fail like it is in winrar, because I hate when it does not unpack things?
<lorecaster> http://paste.ubuntu.com/150942/
<lorecaster> wow... linux has a solution for everything. it's amazing... i've been missing out :(
<genii> Apologies on lag, my worplace keeps needing me for stretches of a few minutes at a time here
<genii> lorecaster: Reading the paste, 1 minute
<lorecaster> you're my benevelant benefactor, who would i be to complain about lag :)
<genii> lorecaster: Looks like the relevant file here is: openoffice.org3_3.0.1-15_amd64.deb
<genii> lorecaster: So to: sudo dpkg -i openoffice.org3_3.0.1-15_amd64.deb
<lorecaster> you're wonderful :D
<genii> lorecaster: The password it will want is your regular one, when it asks
<genii> lorecaster: Glad to assist
<lorecaster> uhh... there's something else here... dependancy problems?
<lorecaster> openoffice .org-ure is not installed, nor core1-7... oobasis3.0images, oobasis3.0fonts   --eek
<genii> lorecaster: Looks like, yes. But they are usually informative in finding out which one is required first
<lorecaster> genii: other than the order of the files... lemme paste.ubuntu again
<lorecaster> http://paste.ubuntu.com/150949/
<genii> lorecaster: The other files in the list which look to be main files would be ooobasis3.0-en-us_3.0.1-15_amd64.deb
<lorecaster> will try that one next
<genii> and ooobasis3.0-en-us-base_3.0.1-15_amd64.deb
<genii> When I copy/paste off the pastebin it seems to be wanting to put a carriage return/linefeed
<lorecaster> there's even more dependancy issues... each time there's another
<lorecaster> http://paste.ubuntu.com/150951/
<lorecaster> -tear-
<qyn123> goodnight everybody!
<genii> lorecaster: You could try to just install the entire batch of them with a wildcard in the name
<lorecaster> does it work the same way as it did in DOS? *.*?
<p_quarles> lorecaster: go to the unpacked directory and: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<genii> lorecaster: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<genii> p_quarles: :)
<p_quarles> :)
<lorecaster> thanks Genii... working on that now
<lorecaster> it's working... how glorious :D
<lorecaster> this group is a godsend
<jackcy_> Sorry to put this weird question. A friend of mine using kubuntu 8.10 made all the current updates today. After rebooting his machine, he cannot log on to kde (4.1.x), he always drops back to the login screen. Any hints?
<lorecaster> genii, my openoffice link still loads 2.4, not 3.0
<genii> lorecaster: Probably cached
<p_quarles> lorecaster: those packages load into /opt; you can add them to menus manually
<lorecaster> or do the ctrl+alt+bkspace?
<p_quarles> lorecaster: alternatively, I think it includes a package for menu files in the desktop-integration sub-directory; look in there
<p_quarles> in any event, it does *not* install over your existing 2.4 packages
<cedric_> french please
<lorecaster> so i can uninstall the 2.4?
<lorecaster> kks
<Pici> !fr | cedric_
<ubottu> cedric_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<genii> Work, afk
<p_quarles> lorecaster: you can if you want to, but there's no reason you have to
<lorecaster> i'd probably use the wrong one and get confused :P i'm a flake that way soemtimes. but on a 1.5tb drive, i agree that it is not necessary :P
<cedric_> how to compil c file with heiders?
<jaggz> kubuntu's wireless aint workin on my thinkypad
<tsimpson> cedric_: install the "build-essential" package
<cedric_> Build-essential is already installed
<lorecaster> now that i have OOo.org 3.0 installed, how do i get the shortcuts on my menu?
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu meeting now in #ubuntu-meeting
<lorecaster> can anyone help me?
<lorecaster> nevermind, i got it! :D -proud-
<xxx_> hello people ! I have Kubuntu 8.04 and I can't play *.mov files  What player can play MOV files??? Thanks
<jason_froebe> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jason_froebe> xxx_ take a look at medibuntu
<spiroo> Has anybody in here a tvix that is configured with GNU/Linux?
<|PaperTiger|> I'm using 8.10 with KDE 4.2. Just installed Skype for Linux, but it hasn't shown up in my Applications menu. Where will I find it? Or how can I run it anyway?
<lun4tic> hi
<sachin> hi how r u
<lun4tic> does somebody know a tutorial how to integrate nvidia drivers into a kubuntu live CD/DVD?
<lun4tic> i want to show KDE around but without 3D support on mostly NVidia hardware it sucks... :)
<lun4tic> is there any KDE4 kubuntu with allready integrated proprietary nvidia drivers?
<lun4tic> or maybe remastering tutorials or sth.
<stranger101080> hey man please help lun4tic
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gabriel> so some girl
<spiroo> Is it possible in ARK to ignore CRC fail like it is in winrar, because I hate when it does not unpack things?
<spiroo> Has anybody in here a tvix that is configured with GNU/Linux?
<spiroo> Is it possible to turn numlock on BEFORE you login on KDE desktop?
<jackcy_> Does anyone know how to fix the logon to kde problem? After entering user and password the screen gets blank and the logon screen is displayed again. Thx.
<AmyRose> !pm | gabriel
<ubottu> gabriel: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<genii> /back
<genii> Bleh
<genii> jackcy_: If you can obtain a terminal console I would try to ensure permissions of that user's home directory are correct. ls -la /home/username|less for instance and check that all the files belong to that user. Especially anything in /home/username/.kde directory. If not owned by them to chown the bad ones
<bluesteaks> is there a plasmoid or something else to get krunner into the panel?
<AmyRose> Please stop PMing me, Gabriel
<jason_froebe> AmyRose - you should be able to block Gabriel using your irc client
<Gabriel> sorry
<jocke__> hi
<jocke__> kinda new to this linux thing
<jocke__> anyone able to give a noob some advices ? :)
<genii> !ask | jocke__
<ubottu> jocke__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jocke__> is there a channel for Ubuntu 8.04 users ?
<jackcy_> genii: I'm sorry. This did not help. I even chowned the full home directory without success. Moving the .kde directory did not help either.
<genii> jocke__: This channel you are in is the support channel. For more idle talk not support related, #kubuntu-offtopic is better
<devilsadvocate> jocke__, #ubuntu ?
<jason_froebe> jocke__ - try #ubuntu
<landon_> can someone help me install my ati drivers im a newbie??
<lun4tic> landon_: yes, buy some nvidia card... ;)
<landon_> I just want to know how to install
<genii> jackcy_: Did the upgrade include a kernel upgrade? If previously you were using nvidia or ati proprietary drivers for instance, this also could explain
<lun4tic> which version of kubuntu do you use,  which card do you have, have you allready corrupted the system with failed trys?
<landon_> 8.4 old crappy radeon 9500
<genii> !ati | landon_
<ubottu> landon_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lun4tic> -.-
<lun4tic> forget it... :D
<lun4tic> proprietary is not worth it i think
<lun4tic> maybe x.org supports it allready
<lun4tic> but i've had some very bad experience with 9500-9700 cards
<landon_> I have it installed in the 3rd party im wanting to enable the 3d
<lun4tic> if the driver is installed correctly and the card was recocnized 3d should allready work if you have rebootet
<genii> Work, I will be laggy for a while
<desu> TEAM PlanB
<spiroo> Is it possible to turn numlock on BEFORE you login on KDE desktop?
<landon_> well a friend of mine has the ati catylist installed and it works alot better and his card is way older than mine
<jackcy_> genii: nvidia-180 drivers were activated for sure. I'll use a backup of my xorg.conf then. But I'm wondering why I get the login screen - this should fail if the driver cannot be loaded. Reporting back in a few minutes.
<spiroo> Is it possible in ARK to ignore CRC fail like it is in winrar, because I hate when it does not unpack things?
<spiroo> I want to unpack even if broken, because it works 90% of the time anyway :P
<jackcy_> spiroo: You can try it via the command prompt and the unrar command. There is the option -av- which "Disable Authenticity Verification check." I did not find a corresponding setting in ark.
<spiroo> jackcy_: Not to sound negative but I know :D But I want to use the fabulous service menu only. Quite annoying to use temrinal all the time
<robinr> in 99.99999 of the cases youwon'
<robinr> in 99.99999 of the cases you won't need to bypass the check
<cheezhat> can anyone in here help me, I got a small problem with kubuntu......
<cheezhat> anyone?
<genii> cheezhat: Best to just describe the problem first
<cheezhat> alright, first off I'm using konversation to talk to you, as an example; all the nicks at the right of the window aren't there until I click on them....
<cheezhat> any tool tip popups or whatever are blank, if I can click on the "window" or whatever it will then display the text
<jason_froebe> cheezhat - may want to ask on #konversation
<spiroo> Has anybody in here a tvix that is configured with GNU/Linux? I need to fix permissions for the NFS-server, so I can autostart it on login?
<cheezhat> it was just my example not a problem with konversation
<smiges> тест
<genii> !ru | smiges
<ubottu> smiges: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<smiges> первый раз в ирке
<genii> smiges:   /join #ubuntu-ru   это принесет вас там
<smiges>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<bdizzle> what chan works with open office?
<bdizzle> !ooo
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<devilsadvocate> !koffice2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about koffice2
<genii> !info koffice
<ubottu> koffice (source: koffice): KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.3-6ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 19 kB, installed size 60 kB
<bdizzle> okay, this is probably dumb, but would anyone be willling to help me with matching colors and such on presentations for powerpoint?
<bdizzle> I want it looking professional, and my creative skills aren't quite working today (shockingly)
<devilsadvocate> bdizzle, openoffice themes/
<devilsadvocate> ?
<bdizzle> yeah, thinking of it
<bdizzle> I hate doing it, but where can I find the themes at?
<devilsadvocate> bdizzle, google :P
<bdizzle> gee, thanks
<devilsadvocate> there are some pretty nice ones out there in various licenses
<bdizzle> duh where do you load the themes from in impress?
<smiges> когда на мыло письмо придёт
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu_> you_
<smiges> ping
<desu> TEAM PlanB
<xevix> что?
<smiges> бля
<tsimpson> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubuntu_> anybody speak enlish or spanish?
<xevix> english here
<xevix> probably #ubuntu-es for spanish
<xevix> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bdizzle> okay, now that they are downloaded, how do I use them in my documents?
<Adoro> hi
<Adoro> Can anyone tell me why I can run music in Dragon Player but not in Amarok or VLC Player ?
<Adoro> No sound that is
<pippo2> c'è qualcuno?
<Adoro> que?
<p_quarles> !it | pippo2
<ubottu> pippo2: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<p_quarles> Adoro: are they attempting to use different backends?
<ubuntu_> how can i see someone-s cam in kopete?
<Adoro> not sure, ive tried several 'outputs'
<Adoro> if thats what you mean p_
<Adoro> p_quarles
<p_quarles> Adoro: I just wonder if, say, Dragon is using Phonon, and the others are attempting to use Pulse; or vice versa
<Adoro> is there a way i can check? :)
<p_quarles> Adoro: kcmshell4 kcm_phonon
<kusanagi> does kubuntu has a guest session?
<Adoro> backend only has xine
<Adoro> by the looks of it
<p_quarles> Adoro: which device is most preferred?
<Adoro> ive set it to my audiocard
<Adoro> Creative ALSA Driver X-Fi (WaveOut/WaveIn)
<p_quarles> Adoro: which amarok are you running?
<p_quarles> 1.4? 2.0? 2.1?
<Adoro> 1.4.10
<jackcy_> genii: reinstalling the nvidia-glx-180 did not help. I reconfigured the xserver files too - without success. After installing gdm and setting it as default the user could log on kde. That indicated me that the kdm package was defect after installing. But removing and reinstalling kdm (and kubuntu-deskptop) did not help. So I'm using gdm as standard for now.
<p_quarles> Adoro: well, that explains it; KDE4's system settings won't affect Amarok 1.4; not sure what to tell you after that
<Adoro> ...yeah ill update :P
<kusanagi> does kubuntu have a guest session like ubuntu does?
<xxx_> hi all again
<afeijo> how can I control what my crontab will email me? it email a lot, lol
<xxx_> after instalation this codecs : sudo apt-get install w32codecs ; sudo apt-get install w64codecs; sudo apt-get install ppc-codecs a can't play MOV files
<jshewey> I am using jaunty and I think I am having trouble with ipv6 DNS lookups slowing my internet connection. IPv6 is built into the kernel in jaunty, so blacklisting the module has no effect. Anyone know how I might turn IPv6 off?
<ActionParsnip> xxx_: you only need the arch you use, you dont need 32 and 64
<xxx_> who can halp me , with MOV files ?
<ActionParsnip> xxx_: install kubuntu-restriced-extras and you'll get pretty much everything you'll need
<lorecaster> i'm hoping someone can help... ideally, i want Autocad to work, which it does not... but i've got Vectorworks 2008 here, and i cannot figure out how to install it with Wine... there doesn't even appear to be an installer in the ISO file
<xxx_> ActionParsnip thanks , i'll try
<aga> jshewey:  you might want to ask in #ubuntu+1 for jaunty issues
<kusanagi> lorecaster, if there is not an installer in the ISO you cant install it, neither wine, nor windows
<kusanagi> lorecaster, look for a README.txt or sumthing like that
<ActionParsnip> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 25 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<lorecaster> i'm a computer tech for microsoft products... 2 years college 5 years experience... it's just linux i've never used before. :P
<lorecaster> couldn't find much of a readme either... was hoping it was something careless i'm missing
<lorecaster> i'm just having such a hard time finding an industry-grade CAD program to work in my ubuntu
<jcprather> any idea why ls is not implemented in nslookup, and how one might go about gettign that functionality, since someone decided to take it out of the nslookup tool?
<alid> Is it unsecure to change the permissions of $HOME/.ssh to 777?
<jcprather> driving me crazy, and googling turns up idiots saying "there is no ls in nslookup"
<jcprather> alid: no!
<jcprather> giving everybody write permissions to that dir would let people delete files iwthin
<jcprather> and create new files within
<Dragnslicer> alid- yeah, especially if you have any private keys saved there
<jason_froebe> jcprather - what are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> alid: yes as all users on your system will have full access to it
<jcprather> jason_froebe: check if the nameserver is configured to allow zone transfers, and grab a list of hostnames on a specific domain/subdomain to test
<Dragnslicer> alid- it would also someone to add their own public key to your authorized_keys file
<jcprather> alid: when i said no! i meant yes! as indicated by what i said afterward ;)
<jason_froebe> jcprather - I believe "dig" will do it
<jason_froebe> iirc
<jcprather> jason_froebe: aha! dig is a nifty tool, i'll look through its man for that feature
<jcprather> thanks!
<alid> I am going to ssh to a remote host without password. I added my host id_rsa.pub to the authorized_keys file on the remote server, and set its permission to 600, it doesn't work though.
<alid> I thought it might be because that the username on my local machine varries from mine on the server.
<jason_froebe> alid - try:  ssh-copy-id username@hostname
<ActionParsnip> alid: http://www.cs.umd.edu/~arun/misc/ssh.html
<jason_froebe> alid - it'll work for most unix-type systems
<jason_froebe> assuming the remote system's admin didn't disable it
<alid> jason_froebe: I did it, it's still asking me for password though.
<drax2gma> hi all
<drax2gma> Anybody here also got font garbage problem with kde+jaunty?
<jason_froebe> alid - run ssh with the verbose "-v" option - look for where the key is offered to the server
<jason_froebe> multiple "-v" will increase the verbosity
<alid> jason_froebe: I am not that expert to understand these debugging info.
<alid> jason_froebe: Could you please take a look at the trace please? http://pastebin.ca/1392077
<jason_froebe> alid - taking a look
<jason_froebe> alid - your key is being rejected
<alid> jason_froebe: Why?
 * e-jat guys .. i think .. i need to offline .. since it already 4.20 am in MY :) .... c u guys later ..
<brano_> cya ;-)
<ubuntu> hi
<jason_froebe> alid - a quick google pulls up http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=794765  -
<alid> jason_froebe: Does my username on the local machine have to be the same as the one I use to access the remote machine?
<jason_froebe> alid - meaning the problem is probably on the server side.  you may want to send the link to the box's admin
<jason_froebe> alid - nope
<alid> jason_froebe: Alright. Thank you very much. I really appreciate it :)
<jason_froebe> alid - no prob
<alid> Is there any command to figure out the distribution of the linux installed on a remote machine?
<jason_froebe> cat /etc/lsb-release
<robinr> that's the local machine
<jason_froebe> not if you ssh to the other machine ;-)
<Adoro> well p_quarles, ive updated my amarok...still no sound :S mind you, i do have sound from dragon player
<ActionParsnip> Adoro: change your sound output device in amarok may help
<Adoro> looking for the option ActionParsnip, did find it in the old amarok -_-
<Adoro> odd is, it doesnt work in vlc either
<ActionParsnip> Adoro: i dont use the new one, i use 1.4 as it supports xul remote which is essential
<Adoro> hm just found something by accident
<Adoro> was looking at wine
<Adoro> and when i went to sound it said
<Adoro> "There is no audio driver registered in the registry"
<Adoro> specified even
<jason_froebe> wine's winecfg is like that normally...
<ActionParsnip> Adoro: do you have the wine from the wine repo?
<Adoro> default package that came with kubuntu
<Adoro> there is clearly something wrong with my driver
<Adoro> mind blowing is that it works in 1 program
<Adoro> but not in any other program
<Adoro> i use Creative Sound Blaster ExtremeMusic
<jason_froebe> Adoro - thinking that the audio daemon is messed up, have you tried restarting?
<Adoro> ill do that again
<Adoro> brb
<ActionParsnip> good ol creative :(
<chronic> when im searching repos with aptitude search, what switch will return version number?
<chronic> i already tried v ,V ,-v ,-V and none return version number
<jason_froebe> maybe...  wonder which version of kubuntu and kde Adoro is using
<Kealper> hello
<Adoro> thats didnt do much good
<Kealper> i was just wondering how i would go about switching my logon screen back to the kubuntu default screen, from the ubuntu screen. i installed the ubuntu-desktop package for gnome, but it turns out this comp sucks too much lol
<jason_froebe> Adoro - which version of kubuntu and kde are you using?
<Adoro> will it do any good if I say latest? :)
<Adoro> otherwise tell me how to check
<jason_froebe> Adoro - cat /etc/lsb-release
<ActionParsnip> Adoro: lsb_release -c will give the codename
<Adoro> 8.10
<Adoro> DISTRIB_RELEASE=8.10
<Adoro> DISTRIB_CODENAME=intrepid
<Adoro> is there a common problem with creative cards?
<Adoro> or am i just being special? :P
<ActionParsnip> Adoro: creative can't even support windows at the best of time
<Adoro> lol
<jason_froebe> I don't use Dragon Player but I think it is a front end to xine.  if we can determine where the it is sending the sound output .....
<Adoro> hm looks like i broke it totally now -_-
<Adoro> even dragon player wont work no more
<ActionParsnip> Adoro: restart hal
<Adoro> done
<ActionParsnip> Adoro: any help
<Adoro> no
<Adoro> i just noticed this though:
<Adoro> at system settings and then multimedia
<Adoro> i go to backend
<Adoro> it says:
<Adoro> The shared library was not found.Library "kcm_phononxine" not found
<jason_froebe> that would do it
<jason_froebe> i think
<ActionParsnip> Adoro: could be a clue
<Kealper> sorry to interupt, but is there a subversion client that comes preinstalled on kubuntu or ubuntu?
<jason_froebe> Adoro - sudo aptitude reinstall phonon-backend-xine
<jason_froebe> Kealper - preinstalled? no.. kdesvn works fine though
<Kealper> ok, thanks
<jason_froebe> np
<Adoro> done
<Adoro> i reboot i reckon?
<jason_froebe> Adoro - shouldn't have to but it wouldn't hurt
<Adoro> hm
<bafman> hi guys
<Adoro> brb
<Kealper> also, its not really a problem, but its just a question, is there a way to change logon screens? i recently installed the ubuntu-desktop trying to get a easy gnome install but gnome is too epic for this computer, im using kde again but its still got the ubuntu logon...how do i switch back to the kubuntu logon screen?
<jason_froebe> Kealper - sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop  <-- will do it :)
<bafman> anyone experienced issue with gtkqt theming during restoring session in kde? Precisely when I change color scheme in KDE and start ie ffox, it has correct colors. When logged out without quitting ffox and again relogin, ffox has default white color scheme
<bafman> after quiting ffox and restarting it everything is ok
<Kealper> i tried that, but it doesnt do anything, since ive already got the most recent kde installed
<Adoro> yeah i rly broke something this time
<ActionParsnip> bafman: bit hacky but you could add a killall firefox to your logoff script
<Adoro> doh
<bafman> ActionParsnip: well, I would rather fix the issue ;-)
<ActionParsnip> bafman: have you tried creating a new profile to see if its the profile
<bafman> ActionParsnip: will try
<Adoro> what do i set my master channel to for my audio card?
<ActionParsnip> !sound | Adoro
<ubottu> Adoro: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
 * jcprather chuckles at bot's clever use of "| Nick|
<ActionParsnip> jcprather: good aint it
<jcprather> yeah pretty awesome
<Kealper> wow kdesvn is simple to use, i thought it was gonna be all command-line and such lol
<jason_froebe> Kealper - it's quite handy :)
<skarn> I have made a mess with my shortcuts
<skarn> now I can't find where to change some of them
<skarn> like crtl + esc for task manager
<skarn> or maiusc + alt + f12 to disable composite effetcs
<devilsadvocate> skarn, global shortcuts
<Dragnslicer> skarn- System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse
<devilsadvocate> somewhere in system settings
<skarn> I know that
<skarn> it's there I made the mess :)
<skarn> I just can't find some specific one
<Adoro> cool
<Adoro> i fixed it
<skarn> so I thought some might be hidden somewhere
<lidia_> ciao
<lidia_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<jason_froebe> Adoro - what was it?
<bafman> ActionParsnip: seems to be profile's issue
<Adoro> well, i recently updated my bios on my mobo...thus my onboard soundcard got activated again. i forget that...just now i disabled it
<Adoro> and solved my problems
<Adoro> tnx for help :)
<jason_froebe> Adoro - that's good news :)
<Adoro> :) yep
<ActionParsnip> Adoro: best way, having 2 soundcards can confuse stuff if not confured right
<Adoro> yeah
<Adoro> now i need to look into the troubles i had with eclipse and netbeans -_-
<PodeCoet> is there any way to add an ssh 'share' to stab, for access using /mnt/sshShare or something?
<PodeCoet> *fstab
<ActionParsnip> its mounting sftp
<ActionParsnip> PodeCoet: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=270806
<skarn> mmhh.. sorry, looks like I didn't look well enough
<skarn> some could be found, and some didn't work because krunner crashed...
<PodeCoet> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<lorecaster> looking for an adventurous someone to help me get autocad architectural desktop 2007 to work in linux.
<ActionParsnip> lorecaster: wine
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | lorecaster
<ubottu> lorecaster: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<lorecaster> @winehq on this server?
<`noctis_avis> crossover
<lorecaster> i've had no luck with wine and ADT07
<ActionParsnip> lorecaster: #winehq
<lorecaster> perfect!! :D thanks
<ActionParsnip> lorecaster: crossover / cedega is not free as in beer
<ActionParsnip> or speech
<lorecaster> working with the #wine people, thanks so much peeps
<whilo> hi i am testing jaunty and i have had bad experiences with kde 4 and ram usage
<whilo> i have written a blog entry about it (actually another one which also mentioned this problem) here: http://whilos.blogsite.org/?p=102
<whilo> now people keep claiming that the high ram usage is a problem with kubuntu and i should change the distribution
<whilo> what is your position about it?
<whilo> i like debian very much, but lenny comes with 3.5.10 (for good reasons) so i'd think about using kubuntu for my home-on-nfs clients here
<whilo> otherwise i could wait until 4.2.2 enters testing
<ActionParsnip> whilo: i use kde apps but not kde itself, i always istall a lighter WM onto my system and use that in my session
<ActionParsnip> whilo: ive noticed kde using a lot of ram as well which is why i dislike the desktop, as well as me not using widgets and all that graphical muck so its a waste to me
<gigasoft> does anybody know shortcuts for switching between virtual desktops
<ActionParsnip> whilo: if i boot kde 4.2.2 and amarok 2 I have about 30Mb left in my 1Gb RAM system which i find scandelous
<gigasoft> in kubuntu
<gigasoft> ?
<whilo> ActionParsnip: ok, but i generally think that much of this stuff is not bad as long as the relation of ram usage and the functionality is not that bad
<ActionParsnip> gigasoft: system settings -> keyboard and mose settings
<whilo> it would be ok to give 300mb for a default desktop with semantic capabilities and effects running kopete and amarok in the tray and maybe up to 500 with some apps open...
<gigasoft> thanks
<ActionParsnip> gigasoft: global shortcuts -> kwin
<gigasoft> ActionParsnip:
<gigasoft> :)
<gigasoft> thanks again
<ActionParsnip> whilo: sounds ok, depends if yur system runs as you'd like
<whilo> i generally like the idea of developping the whole DE in one project where features can be shared
<ActionParsnip> gigasoft: np man, you have to set one
<whilo> ActionParsnip: no it doesn't
<whilo> i have ridiculously high memory usage
<ActionParsnip> whilo: its not set here and i've never set one, so i called it as needing to be set
<winston_> hello all
<ActionParsnip> whilo: try a different DE, like fluxbox, LXDE, XFCE
<ActionParsnip> !hi | winston_
<ubottu> winston_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<whilo> ActionParsnip: Gnome is quite resource friendly for its level of integration (at least compared to KDE4 here)
<jason_froebe> kde4 does have promise though of surpassing gnome :)
<ActionParsnip> jason_froebe: how does one DE surpass another?
<genii> Every different DE has it's advantages or disadvantages. It's like the !best factoid
<ActionParsnip> my point exactly
<jason_froebe> personally I think they leap frog over each other - borrowing ideas (good thing)
<ActionParsnip> i think its a simple co-existance
<jason_froebe> perhaps.. though not in isolation ;-)
<genii> What desktop environment people prefer depends on how they like to work, what they use the computer for, what sort of visual metaphors and workflow patterns, etc etc
<jason_froebe> 'tis a personal preference like genii says
<ActionParsnip> indeed, so neither will surpass either
<jason_froebe> I disagree.. this week desktop X will surpass desktop Y for feature ABC .. next week it will be desktop Z
<jason_froebe> ;-)
<jason_froebe> tongue firmly in cheek btw
<ActionParsnip> jason_froebe: what about if i dont use feature ABC
<jason_froebe> then it will be desktop Q ;-)
<ActionParsnip> i use kde out of habit as its what ive used for the last howmany years
<ActionParsnip> kde + lxde = gold
<genii> I'm finding the kde3->kde4 transition painful atm. I'm actually running now the kde3 jaunty version
<|PaperTiger|> Is there a way to change what each jack at the back of my computer does? Or do I have the have the mic and headset in the right holes? Like in Windows, you can change what each jack does when you plug something in. Does Kubuntu 8.10 have something like that?
<ActionParsnip> |PaperTiger|: i think thats a windows driver thing
<|PaperTiger|> ActionParsnip, it's the RealTek thing. Is there anything like that in Kubuntu?
<genii> Well, it depends on your soundcard driver... you can put driver options for instance in the /etc/modules or in modprobe
<genii> But the driver has to have these options in it
<|PaperTiger|> Ah, okay
<ActionParsnip> |PaperTiger|: not sure, tbh, once you connect the speakers you can forget about them
<|PaperTiger|> ActionParsnip, speakers are connected fine, but it's my headset I'm wondering about.
<|PaperTiger|> ActionParsnip, found a solution... Speakers have headset and mic output on them :)
<Naalul> in which channel can I get help setting up dmz with firewall?
<ActionParsnip> sweet, simple solution
<|PaperTiger|> Sorted. Just need to plug the headset in when I NEED it, 'cos it turns the speaker output off, lol
<|PaperTiger|> And I found a way to sort that already... Put the jack in slightly and it comes though both XD WOOP
<|PaperTiger|> Next thing... How do I test the mic input?
<ActionParsnip> why would you want it from both?
<ActionParsnip> could use sound-recorder
<|PaperTiger|> True. Good point & where is sound recorder?
<ActionParsnip> theres
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-sound-recorder
<ubottu> Package gnome-sound-recorder does not exist in intrepid
<|PaperTiger|> lol
<ActionParsnip> !find record
<|PaperTiger|> That's out the question
<ubottu> Found: libxcb-record0, libxcb-record0-dbg, libxcb-record0-dev, wodim, x11proto-record-dev (and 19 others)
<|PaperTiger|> Just use Package Manager, yeah?
<ActionParsnip> |PaperTiger|: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/sound-recorder
<|PaperTiger|> Thanks
<Barridus> hi, anyone have any tips for gnome removal?  such as any package "keystones" that can be removed and cause a nice near-clean removal with a follow-up apt-get autoremove?
<alid>  I need to ssh to a remote server without a password prompt. I set up RSA keys, cated that at the end of the list of authorized_keys on .ssh directory on the server, still it doesn't work. Here is the debugging info I get when I try to connect to the server: http://pastie.org/446670 Can anybody help me please?
<ActionParsnip> !purekde | Barridus
<ubottu> Barridus: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<tsimpson> alid: use ssh-copy-id to copy the public-key over
<ActionParsnip> Barridus: fyi, gnome has a tonne of gnome deps if you use the repo version
<alid> tsimpson: Do I need to remove the authorized_keys file from the server side first?
<ActionParsnip> sorry, firefox
<tsimpson> alid: you can, but it shouldn't make a difference
<Kasm279> ah, another problem
<Barridus> ok thank you ActionParsnip.  brb :)
<Kasm279> i installed the synaptics touchpad driver, but i cant find it in apps or in the   system settings :/
<alid> tsimpson: It still asks me for password :(
<Kasm279> wat does?
<Kasm279> alid?
<alid> Kasm279: SSH
<Kasm279> wat?
<tsimpson> it could be an issue with the ssh server then
<Kasm279> as in be quiet?
<Kasm279> oh
<Kasm279> oops
<alid> Kasm279: I am trying to force ssh not to ask for password whenever I'm to connect to a remote server.
<tsimpson> alid: see if you can use ssh-copy-id to install the key on localhost, and see if "ssh localhost" asks for a password
<Kasm279> ah
<tsimpson> if it doesn't, then you know it's the remote server that has the issue
<Kasm279> anyway,
<Kasm279> i installed the synaptics touchpad driver, but i cant find it in apps or in the   system settings :/
<alid> tsimpson: I did it and localhost didn't ask for password.
<tsimpson> then it's some configuration issue on the remote side
<alid> tsimpson: I know the remote machine is SunOS. Could it be the source of problem?
<Kasm279> and also, where is the background image stored?
<Cyclist2> Hello, there! can someone tell me how to apply 'Eye of GNOME' [also known simply as 'Image Viewer' in Gnome] to become my default Image Viewer [F-Spot Photo Viewer seems to be the default one and I cannot find 'Eye of GNOME' anywhere in the options menu]? I run Krusader on Gnome
<tsimpson> alid: I don't know, but I would think it should work. you'd need to contact the administrator or the server and ask them
<alid> Alright. Thank you tsimpson :)
<Kasm279> Cyclist2: eye of gnome is located in root/usr/bin
<tsimpson> Kasm279: user wallpapers are normally in ~/.kde/share/wallpapers/
<Kasm279> .kde?
<Kasm279> tsimpson?
<Kasm279> does that mean root?
<tsimpson> no
<Kasm279> so .kde is in root?
<jamesjedimaster> under your home directory
<tsimpson> no ~/ == $HOME
<Kasm279> oh
<tsimpson> system wallpapers are in /usr/share/wallpapers though
<Kasm279> ok, thats wat i was looking for
<Kasm279> woah, kubuntu's wallpapers are much more complex than ubuntu's
<Kasm279> and also
<ActionParsnip> Kasm279: you dont need root and shouldnt use root fdr security reasons
<Kasm279> i installed the synaptics touchpad driver, but i cant find it in apps or in the   system settings :/
<Kasm279> wat,  ActionParsnip?
<blip-> if a package is in the unsupported section of my distros repos, after a while it moved to main.  During that time do packagers potentially make fixes to the deb package ?   If I update now to an unsupported package, lets see they make a change once it reaches main, will I then be able to get that "new" package to update my unsupported version.     KDE4.2 is the concerned package
<ActionParsnip> Kasm279: the root account is disabled by default in ubuntu for security reasons
<Cyclist2> Kasm279, I can use it normally but I would prefer to have it as the default program to handle images; the problem is in that when I open the Open With Menu 'Eye of GNOME' is nowhere to be seen...; if I knew what to type in the empty box [top of menu] that should do it but I tried typing 'Eye of GNOME' and 'Image Viewer' and neither of those names is recognized by Krusader as the right name for the program...
<blip-> i'm running kubuntu 8.10
<blip-> .
<tsimpson> ActionParsnip: he was refering to the root of the filesystem
<ActionParsnip> tsimpson: just checking
<Kasm279> woah, blue curl looks cool as konversation's background
#kubuntu 2009-04-15
<Kasm279> :D
<Kasm279> will someone help with this?:
<Kasm279> i installed the synaptics touchpad driver, but i cant find it in apps or in the   system settings :/
<Kasm279> D:
<Kasm279> Cyclist2, right click on an image file
<Cyclist2> ok...
<Kasm279> point to "open with"
<Kasm279> and lick "other"
<Kasm279> click**
<Kasm279> select eye of gnome/image viewer
<Kasm279> check the box "remember this association"
<Kasm279> and click ok
<Kasm279> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Kasm279> !thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<d3jake> I just tried to upgrade from Kubuntu 6.06LTS to 8.08(I think that's it....) through the package manager after adding the hardy repos. After the download finished it started to install\upgrade the packages, it stopped at installing libc6, when I clicked on "Show Details" in Adept it showed a blue background with a window tell me that some running processes using NSS need to be restarted "otherwise they might not be able to lookup or authentication any more
<d3jake>  manual stopping and restart after the glibc upgrade by yourself is xdm" I can't click on either option (OK, or no), or use the keyboard to select either one. What should I do?
<Cyclist2> Kasm279, what did you mean by 'click**'?
<d3jake> I would just install the newer version but the optical drive in this laptop doesn't like newer versions of Kuuntu for some reason.
<Kasm279> typo in prevois line
<Kasm279> i said "lick"
<Cyclist2> I cannot find Eye of Gnome/Image Viewer anywhere in the known applications...
<ActionParsnip> !info eog
<ubottu> eog (source: eog): Eye of GNOME graphics viewer program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1358 kB, installed size 6736 kB
<ActionParsnip> Cyclist2: this is kubuntu so you will install all the gtk deps you dont already have
<Cyclist2> is there any way I can enter a string of text in the top box of that menu [pointing to the location of the 'executable' of Eye of Gnome]? if yes, can anyone write it here for me, please?
<Kasm279> i installed the synaptics touchpad driver, but i cant find it in apps or in the   system settings :/
<Kasm279> did you do wat i said?
<Kasm279> i installed the synaptics touchpad driver, but i cant find it in apps or in the   system settings :/
<Kasm279> i installed the synaptics touchpad driver, but i cant find it in apps or in the   system settings :/
<Kasm279> help!
<p_quarles> Kasm279: be patient; help doesn't happen instantly here
<p_quarles> Kasm279: what's the name (exact) of the package you installed?
<jamesjedimaster> if it is a driver, i guess it shouldn't appear as an application
<Kasm279> just a sec here
<jamesjedimaster> but in the settings of the mouse configuration
<Kasm279> its not there!
<Kasm279> D:
<Cyclist2> Kasm279, do you find that program in Graphics [where it should be]? because I cannot...; I see programs that were installed afterwards, I see programs I did not know I had...! but a basic image viewer like Eye of Gnome is left out...: why? but if I switch to Nautilus ou Gnome Commander there it is...!
<Kasm279> hm
<Kasm279> clic "other" in the sselect app dialog
<Cyclist2> I did
<Kasm279> in the pop up box?
<Kasm279> no, wait its "browse"
<Cyclist2> I went through all the known applications and I just cannot find the program anywhere in that list...
<Cyclist2> ok...
<Cyclist2> [Open File Dialog?]; done
<Kasm279> in the browse window, go to root/usr/bin
<Kasm279> you should find the Eye of gnome executable there
<Cyclist2> doing it; it may take a while...
<tsimpson> Kasm279: it's not root/usr/bin, it's just /usr/bin
<Kasm279> ok, filesystem/usr/bin
<tsimpson> nope, just /usr/bin
<tsimpson> there is only '/'
<p_quarles> Kasm279: what you want is gsynaptics; that's the configuration application; make sure that's installed
<Kasm279> i meand "root" as the root of the drive
<tsimpson> Kasm279: yes, that's '/'
<Kasm279> ok
<tsimpson> there is nothing else, but '/', that's the starting point
<Kasm279> but it didnt really matter
<jamesjedimaster> but it's confusing
<tsimpson> Kasm279: it does if I have a folder in my current directory called "root" and do "cd root/usr/bin" ;)
 * Kasm279 eats a peep
<Kasm279> ok
<tsimpson> it's just less ambiguous if you just use '/' to mean "the root of the directory tree"
 * Kasm279 continues eating said peep
<Kasm279> !you
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you
<Kasm279> :D
<Kasm279> eeerm, i find nothing for "ksynaptics"
<p_quarles> Kasm279: gsynaptics
<Kasm279> oh
<Kasm279> thats wat i installed and cant find
<Kasm279> D:
<gigasoft> i have installed compiz in kubuntu, but it just do not work
<gigasoft> ?
<gigasoft> any help?
<Cyclist2> no luck...
<Cyclist2> searched high and low and the only file that may be answer to this is named as 'eog'...; does it ring a bell?
<Kasm> aargh
<Kasm> wifi hiccup
<Kasm> did i miss anything past me saying D:
<Kasm> !synaptics
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<p_quarles> Kasm279: type "gsynaptics" into a terminal then
<Kasm> ok
<Kasm> p_quarels:
<Kasm> (gsynaptics:7261): Gtk-WARNING **: libbonoboui-2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Kasm> (gsynaptics:7261): Gtk-WARNING **: libbonoboui-2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Kasm> D:
<Kasm> !konsole
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<p_quarles> Kasm: you will need to set up a dbus rule allowing shared memory
<p_quarles> Kasm: specifically, do the following:
<p_quarles> 1) kdesudo kate /etc/hal/fdi/policy/shmconfig.fdi
<p_quarles> 2) paste this into that file: http://pastebin.com/m6c3eec4b
<Kasm> The file /etc/hal/fdi/policy/shmconfig.fdi could not be loaded, as it was not possible to read from it.
<Kasm> Check if you have read access to this file.
<Kasm> D:
<p_quarles> (the contents of that pastebin)
<p_quarles> Kasm: 1) did you enter the command exactly as I said? 2) don't clutter the channel with lines that are nothing but smileys
<Kasm> i copied and pasted your line D:
<p_quarles> Kasm: type "which kdesudo" and tell me the result
<Cyclist2> Kasm, I discovered the right file but tell me if it could have been made any more difficult to us end user by Gnome: I started looking [innocently enough] for 'eye of gnome' or 'image viewer'; in despair I employed <locate> from the CLI: nothing...; in a hunch I used a file there existent with ONLY 3 letters as a name and it worked!
<Kasm> "/usr/bin/kdesudo"
<Cyclist2> for your general knowledge the program Eye of Gnome [or Image Viewer] is kept at the following location: /usr/bin/eog
<Kasm> ok
<Kasm> i was almost at the right directory
<p_quarles> Kasm: hmm; try  sudo nano /etc/hal/fdi/policy/shmconfig.fdi
<Kasm279> there we go!
<Kasm279> sudo nano /etc/hal/fdi/policy/shmconfig.fdi
<Kasm279> right?
<Kasm279> ok, i got it
<Kasm279> no wut?
<gigasoft> i want to delete some files but i do not have permission how can i do it?
<p_quarles> paste that file I uploaded to pastebin.com
<gigasoft> any help?
<jamesjedimaster> gigasoft: sudo rm -r file_to_delete
<jamesjedimaster> sorry, it's not -f but -f
<gigasoft> is the other way
<Cyclist2> I have now entered that path in the appropriate box and selected it to be my default image viewer [I still need to do it to each and every image sort: jpg, gif, bmp, etc., but it is worth it]; thank you, Kasm279 for the willingness to help
<gigasoft> because i have lot of files and folders to delete
<gigasoft> ?
<george> how hard would it be to upgrade my kubuntu to ubuntu studio
<george> ?
<jamesjedimaster> gigasoft: sudo rm -rf files_and_directories
<gigasoft> thanks
<Kasm279> np, Cyclist2
<gigasoft> :)
<gigasoft> man
<jamesjedimaster> -r for recursive into dirs, -f to force deletion
<Kasm279> p_quarels, i pasted it
<Kasm279> now wut?
<Kasm279> p_quarles, i pasted it
<Kasm279> now wut?
<p_quarles> save it, quit nano, and restart ahl
<p_quarles> sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<Kasm279> ahl?
<p_quarles> hal
<Kasm279> ok, how do i save?
<Kasm279> p_quarles: how do i save?
<p_quarles> ctrl-x
<gigasoft> is home folder any important
<gigasoft> i just deleted it
<gigasoft> ?
<gigasoft> all'
<gigasoft> ?
<gigasoft> HELP
<gigasoft> ?
<Kasm279> UNDO IT!
<Kasm279> or no logging in!
<gigasoft> there is no undo it
<gigasoft> :(
<Kasm279> ctrl + z
<Kasm279> or look in the trash
<gigasoft> sudo rm -rf /home/gigasoft
<gigasoft> uh
<gigasoft> ok
<gigasoft> then
<gigasoft> than
<gigasoft> bye all
<gigasoft> i love you all
<gigasoft> i'll miss you
 * Kasm279 ?!?!?!?!?!
<gigasoft> :(
<Kasm279> do you have another account?
<LjL> gigasoft: you're not funny
<gigasoft> no
<Kasm279> (on the PC)
<gigasoft> no
<Kasm279> root : root
<Kasm279> try that
<gigasoft> just a ces
<gigasoft> sec.
<Kasm279> of administrator : yourpass
<Kasm279> or*
<gigasoft> The program 'root' is currently not installed
<Kasm279> not in terminal
<Kasm279> login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<nuria> hello
<Kasm279> loginnn
<Kasm279> login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<gigasoft> You can install it by typing:
<gigasoft> apt-get install root-system-bin
<nuria> enter in adept
<Kasm279> no, ROOT ACCOUNT
<nuria> ah ok
<Kasm279> LjL, wat was that?
<LjL> Kasm279: he's trolling, and you're actually helping him as if he were for real...
<genii> LjL: "jamesjedimaster" told him the not-to-be-repeated command, I don't think he was trolling
 * Kasm279 messes around with an electronics kit from the 80's
<LjL> genii: doesn't look like he every told him to remove *his home directory*, but merely hinted to the existence of -r and -f options...
<LjL> genii: anyway, i banned mainly because i got a random "shut up" in PM.
<LjL> (and i do think he was trolling)
<genii> LjL: OK, so not just one prob there then
<Kasm279> maybe wrong person?
<Kasm279> never mind....
 * Kasm279 is away being a photographer
 * Kasm279 is back
<Kasm279> :D
<tsimpson> please don't use noisy away messages
<Kasm279> "noisy"?
<tsimpson> * Kasm279 is away being a photographer
<tsimpson> that's noisy
<Kasm279> no, this is
<tsimpson> look, I'll type /away
<tsimpson> see, no noise
<tsimpson> and now back
 * Kasm279 IS AWAY DOING SOMETHING YOU DONT CARE ABOUT
<tsimpson> hem
<tsimpson> !away > Kasm279
<ubottu> Kasm279, please see my private message
<Kasm279> busy?
<tsimpson> it's channel rules
<genii> Kasm279: If you read the pm from the bot it explains why \
<Kasm279> really busy in here....
<genii> Kasm279: Also it's rude
<tsimpson> here's a direct warning, if you disregard our channel rules then you won't be able to use the channel
 * tsimpson looses faith in humanity sometimes
<Ownatik_> Hi, How do I update an installation I made with a .bin file?
<tsimpson> depends on what you installed
<Ownatik_> Qt
<Ownatik_> creator
<tsimpson> Ownatik: then you should uninstall it and install the latest .bin
<tsimpson> or use the jaunty package (if you're on jaunty)
<george> how hard would it be to upgrade from kubuntu to ubuntu studio?
<mackindale> Hey
<mackindale> What's up? =^]
<mackindale> so it's kind of quiet...
<george> how hard would it be to upgrade from kubuntu to ubuntu studio?
<genii> george: "upgrade" is not neccesarily the correct term here.... however, perhaps ask them in #ubuntustudio about how to install it
<mackindale> ok so, I'm on a laptop and want to remap a key
<mackindale> how do I o this?
<mackindale> Also, it's the Fn key and doesn't show up in xev
<genii> mackindale: xmodmap is the usual way but if not showing a keycode then could be problemmatic
<mackindale> no, I'm sure it's not a problem
<mackindale> well, it might be, but I just installed Kubuntu today
<mackindale> on a brand new laptop
<genii> mackindale: Hopefully there is someone knowledgeable on xmodmap to assist, this is not my strong area. Google may also be informative. Did you check yet the laptop testing wiki for notes on your model?
<tsimpson> you can't remap the Fn key, it's not sent to the system, but you can remap the result of Fn+AnotherKey
<mackindale> oh
<mackindale> well that's too bad
<mackindale> it gets in the way of the ctrl key
<tsimpson> Fn is interpreted by the BIOS, unlike shift/crtl etc
<mackindale> thought so
<tsimpson> at least, that's how it is on my laptop
<mackindale> mhm
<tsimpson> mackindale: there may be people who know for sure in #xorg
<mackindale> ok
<mackindale> I'll ask there
<lorecaster> when ubuntu9.04 comes out, i'll want to format my current system to get rid of all the tinkering i've been doing with 8.10, and start fresh... in a windows environment, i would like to make an extra partition to store all my file data... using partition magic... is there an easy way to do that in linux?
<genii> Too bad. They left before I returned and saw their Q which I had some assistance for.
<geoff270> in win use win device manager to create a windows partiton, then reboot to ubuntu, use gparted to create a ext3 partition there, format, etc, then move your data there, including your home dir(save for future use, in case of trouble, and to help det up new ubuntu system, @ mail, etc)
<eross> grr.. i wasn't paying attention to my package update tool in kde 4.2 - I removed half my stuff, had to reinstall pidgin, gimp, etc.. and now have to figure out how to get kde back
<eross> what's an easy way to reinstall the latest stable kde 4.2?
<coreymon77> hi guys
<coreymon77> slight issue with mounting a floppy disk
<coreymon77> so i did sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<coreymon77> and that seemed to work
<coreymon77> when i went to the directory, there was one text file on it
<genii> coreymon77: Good, that means it was succesful
<coreymon77> which, even though it is 52.2 kb seems to be empty
<jason_froebe> coreymon77 - were you expecting more files?
<coreymon77> even though i know that it is not an empty file
<coreymon77> and when i try to copy it, it says cannot read file
<genii> eross: I think the /topic has some link on the kde 4.2.2 subject worth looking into
<coreymon77> so, what is going on here?
<genii> coreymon77: Likely you want to use some option like   -o users             with the mount option
<jason_froebe> coreymon77 - bad floppy?  did you try fsck.msdos -v /dev/fd0?
<coreymon77> i'm viewing as root btw
<coreymon77> jason_froebe: ill pastebin the results
<coreymon77> jason_froebe: www.coreymon77.pastebin.ca/1392387
<coreymon77> thats weird
<coreymon77> that should owrd
<coreymon77> work*
<coreymon77> jason_froebe: http://coreymon77.pastebin.ca/1392387
<eross> umm it's not much help, i dont want to compile it. I even have .KDE4 directory left over, dont know what happened but think the update displayer and when I hit update somehow I removed a bunch of packages including kde4
<coreymon77> what does that mean?
<jason_froebe> one sec
<jason_froebe> coreymon77 - try remounting it...  there is something on the disk
<coreymon77> jason_froebe: same commans as i used before?
<jason_froebe> yup - unmount it then mount it -
<jkfresh> howdy folks
 * genii hands jkfresh a coffee and waits for the problem description
<jkfresh> heh well I do have an issue, but googling has not found a solution.. My plan was to idle here and watch the chatter :)
 * jkfresh hands genii a pepsi max
<genii> jkfresh: Heh, thanks... I'll stick to my coffee though :)
<genii> jkfresh: If you state your prob there *may* be someone who knows an approach, can't hurt anyhow
<jkfresh> heh well okay then.. Does anybody know if I can or how I can set a time limit before NUT shuts down my server when the power goes out? I already have it set up, and NUT is communicating with my UPS, but when I test it my server does not shut down gracefully.
<coreymon77> jason_froebe: same thing happened
<genii> jkfresh: That might be a good Q for #ubuntu-server
<genii> (a lot of them there use NUT and similar)
<coreymon77> jason_froebe: the text file is still blank, and copying still gives me a cannot read error
<jkfresh> genii I was thinking that. I guess I connected here because I run kubuntu on my desktop, and that's where Konversation goes by default
<jason_froebe> coremon77 - me thinking it is the floppy disk that just doesn't have more than that one file.  what happens when you try the disk in another machine
<jkfresh> I am running 8.04.2 on the server, though :)
<coreymon77> jason_froebe: this is the only machine with a floppy drive :P
<genii> coreymon77: What is the *EXACT* error message?
<coreymon77> when copying?
<coreymon77> "could not read file /media/floppy0/spetgang.txt"
<jason_froebe> coreymon77 - how about ls -l /media/floppy0/spetgang.txt ?
<genii> coreymon77: And if you did: dmesg          does it have any indications of I/O errors, or such? (Don't paste here into the channel though)
<coreymon77> genii: look at my cloak, if i managed to get that, i think i know to use a pastebin :P
<jkfresh> can anybody tell me how to power my server down the moment power goes out? I already have nut installed, and it is communicating successfuly with my UPS. The system has not powered down gracefully when I remove the mains power
<genii> coreymon77: I try not to be misunderstood, it has happened before :)
<coreymon77> genii: im a kubuntu member, and i got earned membership primarily through helping on irc, so i understand your intentions
<coreymon77> i know the situations ;)
<coreymon77> i'm gonna log onto irc with my linux box
<coreymon> jason_froebe: -rwxr-xr-x 1 coreymon coreymon 53456 2005-05-09 18:46 /media/floppy0/spetgang.txt
<coreymon77> genii: plenty of i/o errors with dmesg
<genii> coreymon77: Bad floppy then
<jason_froebe> coreymon77 - could be a bad disk, dirty floppy drive heads, etc
<jason_froebe> try on another server if you can
<coreymon77> cant, this is the only computer with a floppy drive in my house
<jason_froebe> understood - can you read another floppy?  if so you might be able to retrieve the file using ddrescue
<coreymon77> i will try another floppy
<genii> coreymon77: As jason_froebe suggests. Also you could try something like:  sudo dd if=/dev/fd0 of=~/somebackupname.img       then loopmount the image and try from there
<jason_froebe> I'd recommend ddrescue in lieu of dd as ddrescue handles i/o errors better :)
<lacitcarp> hi folks.  the other night, i had installed and gotten working a brother hl-2140 printer.  after restarting and attempted printing, i get 'usr/bin/lpr: connection refused'
<lacitcarp> any ideas what could have changed after restart?
<jason_froebe> lacitcarp - is cups running?
<coreymon77> jason_froebe: other floppys work perfectly
<lacitcarp> well, i tried ps aux | grep cups and did not see it so perhaps not?
<coreymon77> jason_froebe: how do i use ddrescue?
<jason_froebe> coreymon77 - that's good :)  install ddrescue (aptitude install ddrescue) and run it with the line genii supplied replacing dd with ddrescue
<jason_froebe> lacitcarp - probably not, you can start it with sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys start
<lacitcarp> jason_froebe: indeed!  now, I just need to have that start automatically, which I should be able to figure out
<lacitcarp> thanks!
<jason_froebe> lacitcarp - no problem: sudo update-rc.d cupsys defaults
<coreymon77> jason_froebe: what the heck? the disk read perfectly fine this time
<lacitcarp> one thing that is strange is the pages (pdfs) are completely off-center and even cut off.  where would i begin debugging this?
<jason_froebe> coremon7 - sounds like dust or something in the disk case itself I think
<coreymon77> w/e
<coreymon77> it works now
<jason_froebe> lacitcarp - maybe ##cups channel - they might send you somewhere else though
<genii> lacitcarp: I'd suggest looking at how the problemmatic pdf files are being created, if they are DIY stuff fom converting or such. if they are ones someone else made, likely then something else like the margins being set in the printer ppd file or so
<lacitcarp> ah, i got it.  it was kpdf thinking that my paper size was A4 by default :)
<lacitcarp> and then not actually honoring the setting when i tried changing it with 'ok' - you need to click 'save'
<meme> hola
<jason_froebe> doh!  I should have thought of that .. ugh too little caffeine in the bloodstream
<lacitcarp> it was the unsaved setting that got me confused
 * genii slides jason_froebe a fresh coffee
<jason_froebe> * thanks :)
<genii> jason_froebe: Anytime
<jason_froebe> trying to burp my month old son so I might not reply for a bit
<jason_froebe> no burp so he's still loaded ;-)
<AliTarihi> Hi anyone knows about adding google gadgets to KDE 4.2?
<jason_froebe> I think there was an article in Linux Journal about a year ago on Google gadgets - other than that don't know much about 'em
<tweakedeh> What one would be better.... Dell Wireless 1397 802.11g Half Mini-Card ..... Dell Wireless 1515 802.11 Wireless-N Mini-card ...... Intel WiFi Link 5100 802.11 Wireless-N Mini Card
<jason_froebe> if your laptop is Dell, go with the 1515
<tweakedeh> Any reason why?
<tweakedeh> and yes my laptop is a dell, Every one in ##hardware is talking about cheese....
<jason_froebe> 1) it will support 802.11n  2) I've had better luck with Dell nics in Dell laptops
<tweakedeh> I see.
<tweakedeh> Thanks jason_froebe
<jason_froebe> np
<chris0> so, how's the Intrepid update going? I'm trying to decide whether it's hung my (other) machine
<CoJaBo> lol
<chris0> yup. watching it do its thing through top via ssh
<jason_froebe> night all - will be back on in the morning ('tis 10:30pm here)
<genii> jason_froebe: G'nite
<chris0> well, lessee if I just killed my brand-new kubuntu install...
<chris0> Intrepid | fsck. It's KDE 4.1 and it screwed over my VNC server
<chris0> on the bright side, it does now support 640x480 screen resolution which it wasn't doing before...
<Barridus> hey all, i'm new to KDE and loving it.  just wish i could enable logins so they are always fresh sessions and not to reopen everything i had on shutdown.  i'm sure it's simple, but i'm blind apparently.  any help, folks?  :)
<genii> Barridus: Look into Sessions area of System Settings
<Barridus> oops, heh.  thanks genii :)
<genii> Barridus: Anytime :)
<Barridus> cheers
<leeX> Hey all, is there anyway to set keyboard shortcuts in kde 4.2?
<Dragnslicer> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse
<leeX> I want to set a combo like alt-F7 to run a script, it does not seem to have a way to add new combinations for new commands
<paolo> can anyone help me how to upgrade my firefox into the newest version?
<thumper> paolo: what version is it?
<thumper> paolo: the firefox upgrades should come through with the rest of the security updates
<paolo> thumper:version 3
<paolo> thumper ahhh..ic
<paolo> thumper: thanks
<thumper> how do you know that you aren't on the latest?
<susbwoy> For some reason, facebook will not login using firefox in KDE, but in Konqueror, it will. Kubuntu 8.10
<susbwoy> Just after an explanation
<Ownatik> Hi, I accidently closed the desktop widget. How can I re-enable it?
<Guest46047> yes i am
<Guest46047> any workarounds for nvidia cards and plasma yet
<Guest46047> um...is this thing on?
<Guest46047> hey cathy
<Guest46047> hey cathy
<paolo> can anyone help me how to install flashplugin?
<paolo> flashplayer rather
<paolo> :D
<genii> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Supermetalfreak> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<Supermetalfreak> Time to update, don't ya think
<genii> Yeah, maybe :)
<genii> However, Dapper is still supported. Especially server version until 2010
<mintie> Hello
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<genii> Bah
<genii> I really need to pay more attention to the enter/exits.....
<aga> they are just so quick... 15 seconds :p
<usermake_> hello! how can i get the alternate cd installer (advance install) to detect and reuse my lvm on encrypted partition?
<usermake_> i think it's called "expert"
<paolo> thumper:
<paolo> thumper:on facebook
<anoncos> OK, guys... Kubuntu 9.04 beta is... quite frankly, beautiful
<ActionParsnip> runs nice
<anoncos> I have a question... if I install it now and start the two day process of getting everything I need installed on there, will I have to reinstall when the real release date is?
<fosco_> no
<ActionParsnip> anoncos: no, you are using the same repos as the final release so you will upgrade into final with normal updating
<anoncos> Oh God, I love you.
<usermake_> anoncos: you will have to reinstall some packages
<anoncos> usermake_: How will I know what I need to reinstall?
<usermake_> anoncos: i just used your word. updates.
<anoncos> Oh, nice
<usermake_> anoncos: updating is enough
<anoncos> Man... it's 2am and I'm thinking about installing it right now =/
<ActionParsnip> about what?
<ActionParsnip> installing beta is pretty ok, try a usb stick install first if you like. great way to test releases before comitting to a full upgrade
<anoncos> Putting it on a VM on my main boxen
<ActionParsnip> anoncos: not the same due to the vm using virtual hardware
<anoncos> I have to run it in a VM unfortunately... :(  I need Windows for some network stuff I do.
<macgarthur> hi everyone
<ActionParsnip> anoncos: then its pointless as it may not like your system hardware but may run fine on the virtaulised hardware
<ActionParsnip> !hi | macgarthur
<ubottu> macgarthur: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<macgarthur> anyone running ubuntu 8.10?
<anoncos> Eh?
<ActionParsnip> anoncos: in a vm, the hardware is virtualised
<anoncos> I've already got the beta release installed.  I like it.  I will be running it in a VM in production
<anoncos> Well, I'm going to get it ready so I can upgrade to the final release when the time comes
<ActionParsnip> anoncos: you may have hardware which is not jaunty friendly or may even work out of the box where it didnt previously
<usermake_> macgarthur: you will find more people running ubuntu 8.10 on #ubuntu. this is #kubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> anoncos: virtualised hardware will  not show this fact
<ActionParsnip> anoncos: oh i see, youve tested it. thats cool.
<anoncos> And I'm fine with that.  lol.  I don't care if it doesn't like running natively on my computer, as I'll be using it in a VM   :
<anoncos> :)
<ActionParsnip> gotcha
<ActionParsnip> we use VM here but they areall windows based
<[-Haza-]> Morning folks. Can anyone recommend a good GUI based SCP client for Kubuntu?
<Count> quick question, does anyone know of various kde programs crashing? ie, all of my 'kde' programs keep crashing, kate, konsole, (although kde4 version works) etc
<Lindows> which version of kde are you using?
<genii> [-Haza-]:  Yu can usually just do in dolphin or konqueror    fish://
<Count> I have latest kde4 from the kubuntu repos, as well as 3.5 whatever it is
<Count> the kde4 programs work, but the kde 3.5 ones are the ones that tend to crash
<menax> hi
<menax> got a question, I have just installed Kubuntu
<Lindows> maybe somebody knows better than me, but I've never tried to run both kde 3.5 and 4 on the same machine, you might have dependency issues
<menax> the speaker icons appears but when i tried to see a cideo with VLC or use amarok to play mp3 nothing is on the headphones, they are plugged
<Lindows> where kde 3.5 is expecting something that isn't there because kde 4 got rid of it
<ActionParsnip> menax: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded
<[-Haza-]> genii: Ahh smart
<genii> Count: The Jaunty KDE3.5 cd is highly experimental and no support is provided here. They *may* decide to help you in #ubuntu+1 (which is also #kubuntu+1 )
<menax> I didn made the md5 but I have downloaded from th kubuntu webpage
<Count> um, I have no idea what you're talking about genii
<ActionParsnip> menax: maybe you have a bad disk, doesnt matter where its downloaded from,if the image has garbaged in transmission it is useless
<menax> When I tried the live cd the sound was there
<menax> but now with the install on hard dirve, the sound doesn output through my headphones, everything seems to be installed correctly on this installation
<genii> Count: I misread a bit your comment and mis interpreted as that you had downloaded the Kubuntu 9.04 cd with KDE 3.5
<ActionParsnip> menax: check your iso is ok first then we'llgo from there
<marcelo> I installed a older version of LimeWire Pro and now I am trying to go back to the new version but when I try to install the package it gives me a error saying that they conflict with each other, and I can't figure out how to unistall the older version.  It is not listed in the package manager,  I am sort of new to Kubuntu Thanx for your help.
<menax> this kubuntu has a md5 check to do it right now?
<ActionParsnip> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<peaches> anyone know the gstreamer package that provides video/mp4 codec
<menax> great, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> menax: md5 ALL ISO files if there is an MD5 sum available
<Lindows> marcelo, have you tried reinstalling the new version?
<ActionParsnip> menax: data downloads are not always perfect,md5 can  be used to check
<Lindows> like, if you are using synaptic, "mark for reinstallation"
<menax> I have the iso on a external disk, how can i get there throw the console¿
<marcelo> Lindows:  I have tryed it but it says :  "Error: Conflicts with the installed package 'limewire-pro'"
<[-Haza-]> genii: Any idea how i can specify my own ssh key with fish://  ?
<ActionParsnip> menax: connect the device, if it doesnt automount i can guide you
<Lindows> try command line: apt-get remove limewire-pro
<ActionParsnip> Lindows: apt-get needs sudo ;)
<Lindows> ahh, yes
<genii> [-Haza-]:  I think you want to look at package called keychain. I haven't tried this myself, however
<Lindows> don't forget sudo
<marcelo> Lindows: That did it,   thanks
<[-Haza-]> genii: Thats good enough for me :)
<menax> How do i get to my external drive through the Kosnole?
<Lindows> awesome
<ActionParsnip> menax: if you type: cd /media; ls
<ActionParsnip> menax: you should see it mounted there if its automounted
<genii> [-Haza-]:  There is a related type article on this at http://timothybowler.com/2009/01/20/ssh-and-automated-backup/ which I was just looking at, may help you
<ActionParsnip> menax: if not it may need manually mounting
<menax> :D it is, nice to understand how this works! Iḿ getting off of windows, tired of low responses and viruses ... etc
<[-Haza-]> genii: Cheers! Just looking at it now
<ActionParsnip> menax: is there a folder in /media ?
<genii> Sorry not to be of more assistance, I require slep soon
 * [-Haza-] needs a better all round development setup... typing in scp manually everytime he needs to upload is.. tough
<[-Haza-]> genii: No worries :)
<menax> there is two CD rom, one green rectangle and my extarnal drive (my book)
<menax> that green box, has something but cannoit read, I got green over black
<ActionParsnip> menax: ok then use   cd <folder name that represents your usb drive>
<ActionParsnip> menax: and you are then accessing the device
<menax> ok, this iso has the same md5 check has indicated on the hashes for jubuntu
<menax> so my cd instalaltion is clean of errors
<itai_> hi 2 questions= what is the default pdf reader on kubuntu and can i run konqueror in a different language in an english session?
<Guest32339> Would anybody be able to help me with vmware server? I've installed vmware but I do not know how to start it up
<ActionParsnip> ok thats good
<ActionParsnip> menax: ok have you got full updates yet?
<menax> yep, like 287 updates were installed
<ActionParsnip> Guest32339: should be in the k menu
<faLUCE> hi. I can't find khexedit anymore in the pkgs list.... any idea ?
<ActionParsnip> menax: ok, run this command: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; lspci | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> !find hexed
<ubottu> Found: hexedit, ncurses-hexedit
<ActionParsnip> !info hexedit
<ubottu> hexedit (source: hexedit): view and edit files in hexadecimal or in ASCII. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.12-3 (intrepid), package size 27 kB, installed size 112 kB
<ActionParsnip> !find hex
<ubottu> Found: libconvert-binhex-perl, ghex, ghextris, hex, hex-a-hop (and 10 others)
<Lindows> guest32339, i dont have any experience with vmware, but with kvm, you still have to install the OS you wish to virtualize, I'm guessing you do something similar
<ActionParsnip> faLUCE: apt-cache search hex | less
<faLUCE> ActionParsnip: I'm not searching for hexedit
<menax> installing, what it is??
<faLUCE> I'm searching Khexedit
<ActionParsnip> menax: its a handy pastebin app  for putting multiple lines into a link for us to read
<menax> ok it finish
<itai_> Guest12637, i believe you can run it from terminal, vmserver or vmware-server or something like that, put vm and click tab twice see what comes up
<ActionParsnip> menax: it will generate a url in konsole, copy / paste it here
<menax> oh, ok got it
<Guest32339> @Lindows It is not in k menu
<Lindows> guest32339, tried under "lost and found" ?
<menax> http://pastebin.com/f57d0f3f9
<ActionParsnip> menax: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=546931
<ActionParsnip> menax: what is the output of   lsb_release -c
<menax> codename: intrepid
<ActionParsnip> ok thats fine
<menax> sorry but how can i modify that file, i tried open it with dolphgin but then when save I haven wnough rights. sorry but i tried the windows mode :D
<smiges> ы
<menax> dolphin to get to the folder, kate to edit the file
<genii> kdesudo dolphin
<menax> and that command can only be run at console?
<ActionParsnip> ts easier, there may be a k menu item for kdesudo but generally you wont e launching that command much in day to day actions
<menax> well tried kdesudo dolphin, now it says it cannot run kate
<ActionParsnip> menax: sudo apt-get install kate; kdesudo kate
<menax> kate is already installed
<menax> it works running kdesudo kate :D
<menax> now that value is htere should I restart?
<ActionParsnip> fine, the next command will execute regardless
<ActionParsnip> as you see
<ActionParsnip> menax: you need to open the file you need to edit
<ActionParsnip> save the new file, reboot
<menax> I have already edited the alsa-base, added the lne and save
<genii> "Can't run kate" ??  Are you using KDE ?
<menax> yep, is Kubuntu :D
<menax> ok I will reboot
<menax> see you soon
<menax> what distro of ubuntu is better for a non linux ever user?
<ActionParsnip> genii: it was already installed, seems weird. i ran the install kate to cover all bases
<menax> Ubuntu or kubutnu, there are other interfaces as mythubuntu ior something like that, why so many?
<ActionParsnip> menax: any except fluxbuntu (which is an unofficial release anyway)
<menax> oh I see
<menax> well going to reboot, thanks for the support :D
<menax> Içm getting in love of this, windows puaj!
<ActionParsnip> menax: its the same under the hood, just a different front usually or some different default features but all *buntus use the same repos so can easily be hybridded between
<menax> nice
<menax> see ya
<menax> hi again
<menax> still not sound, I hear like it tried to do it but just a sec of sound, nothing more
<ActionParsnip> menax: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=966013
<lokai> Where do you change the desktop icon size in KDE 3.5?
<lokai> Nevermind, found it. systemsettings->appearance->icons->advanced ^^
<menax> ok
<menax> got it work now
<menax> I made it with only alsamixer
<menax> the PCM volume was 0, i set it to max and now I got sound!!
<ActionParsnip> sweet, wtg man
<ActionParsnip> menax: make sure you are fully updated: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<menax> ok run that commands
<menax> nothing to install or update :D
<menax> weird that was reported and still not working from scratch install?
<ActionParsnip> well it was working, just very quietly
<menax> yeah but how it willl be that PCM was set at 0
<cuznt> sudo apt-get aspirin!
<menax> well Iḿ happy it wasn so big the issue
<menax> there is a GUI alsamixer for that¿
<menax> well I think mthe mixer for default should control that, maybe I didn saw that before, i see in the mixer two front volumes :S
<ActionParsnip> kmix
<menax> yup that is the same I get with the speaker icon
<menax> there is were I saw the two fron volumes
<menax> maybe one of them is the PCM on alsamixer
<ActionParsnip> maybe, have a play with the sliders, see what you find
<menax> yup
<menax> the PCM can be added to Kmix
<menax> now I saw a commandline to save the alsamixer values, kmix needs something extra to save the settings on volume? o r just when I restart it saves automaticly the settings?
<ActionParsnip> menax: afaik, it saves when you exit the app
<menax> ok
<menax> itś late here in Chile
<menax> 4:30 AM
<menax> got to work tomorrow 8:00 AM
<ActionParsnip> nice
<menax> this kubuntu doesn let me sleep itś amazing that I can do same things thatn in windows and itś faster :D
<ActionParsnip> sounds like how i roll, have a nap at 3pm, you'll be fine
<ActionParsnip> menax: its has a lower ram footprint than vista in most cases
<menax> hey something extra, there is something needed to improve more the disk or system performance, taht maybe is disabled or not compatible just to check?
<ActionParsnip> menax: you can reduce swappiness on the drive so its only used if necessary
<Guest32339> Does anyone know how to install vmware on kubuntu?
<menax> I got a little feel tahat itś not dast on some situations, compared to an old pentium 4 wih ubuntu. I think there is something strange on my installation
<menax> http://www.somelifeblog.com/2008/08/installing-vmwareon-ubuntu-8x-vmware.html
<cuznt> like no spyware strange? p0rn0 strange? or unwimdowz like strange
<menax> LOL, nothing of that is a clean installation
<ActionParsnip> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<menax> it feels like Hard drive is wroikign too much, is a 160 GB Sata drive
<ActionParsnip> menax: swappiness will reduce that, look into it after a sleep
<menax> where is that, soory newbie :D
<menax> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ActionParsnip> menax: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255511&postcount=43
<menax> shouls I look there?
<ActionParsnip> menax: if you have enough ram to hold your programs, 1Gb is enough for standard desktop, then swappiness of 0 to 10 will reduce disk usage
<menax> great, how can i know what is already set?
<ActionParsnip> not sure
<ActionParsnip> i always set it off the bat so i couldnt tell you personally
<dwidmann> cat /proc/swaps
<menax> Filename                                Type            Size    UsedPriority
<menax> /dev/sda5                               partition       1895628 0  -1
<menax> it says use 0
<menax> used
<ActionParsnip> menax: well you arent really doing much right now
<ActionParsnip> menax: leaveit as is and use your system, run the command occasionally to see whats going on
<ActionParsnip> menax: if it never leaves o then you can set swappiness to something like 1 - 5 to reduce disk use
<menax> ok, i see maybe need to tet more then
<menax> well thatnks for all
<menax> you gys rulez!
<menax> bye!
<wh806> hi
<milan> ahoj
<ActionParsnip> yo
<anubhav> Anybody working on this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/297976
<bolt_> hi
<bolt_> can you help me?
<craiggb90> hi, upon login into kde4 it seems to take about a minute to log in,  it seems to be down to kde selecting the wrong audio device as it always comes up with a popup telling me it has failed and its switched to another, i was wondering if theres someway i can configure it to not even try those other devices,  it still seems to try them first even though i have set the one that does work to preferred, if not is there any way to re
<craiggb90> move these devices from being loaded?
<bolt_> i have a problom with flash player
<bolt_> can anyone help me
<anubhav> bolt_: atleast describe your problem
<bolt_> flash player wont install at all
<anubhav> you are downloading it from acrobat?
<bolt_> yeah
<anubhav> bolt_: it comes with a installation script
<bolt_> tryed that
<anubhav> bolt_: what is the error that you get
<ActionParsnip> bolt_: dont ask in both channels, you look silly
<bolt_> instlation error
<anubhav> bolt_: ASAIK the script just copies the .so
<anubhav> bolt_: is it a permission issue?
<bolt_> i don't know
<ActionParsnip> bolt_: download http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> bolt_: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<ActionParsnip> I'll assume you use firefox like every other user
<ActionParsnip> then extract the .so file to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<ActionParsnip> kill all firefoxes and rerun, job doe
<ActionParsnip> *done
<ActionParsnip> or if you want the full command:
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<anubhav> bolt_: you can also try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<bolt_> Ark keeps not responding when i type a full stop
<ActionParsnip> bolt_: you got flash now?
<bolt_> err no
<ActionParsnip> bolt_: i gave you some instructions and a file link
<ActionParsnip> ?
<anubhav> bolt_: you can  type :tar xvzf libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<bolt_> witch made my computer crash
<anubhav> bolt_: that will extract the .so
<ActionParsnip> bolt_: wget http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz; tar zxvf ./libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> bolt_: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins; mv *.so ~/.mozilla/plugins; rm libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> 4 simple commands
<bolt_> actionparsnip: this was the seccond time my computer crashed (once today, once yesterday) could it be that i still have hrdy stuff on my pc that does that?
<ActionParsnip> bolt_: possibly. i dont know and you have no way of knowing either
<bolt_> well that command di somthing , NOT
<bolt_> well back to my remote control
<bolt_> what do i do?
<bolt_> actionparsnip: well , it exstracted now what
<bolt_> actionparsnip: well , it exstracted now what
<bolt_> actionparsnip: well , it exstracted now what
<kyle_> Sorry to bug, Does any one know how i can rename a file in konsole
<kyle_> from konsole
<lokai> multiple desktops are fubar'd on my KDE 3.5. They simply do not work (settings always revert back to 1 desktop). Any ideas?
<Tm_T> lokai: using Compiz?
<lokai> Tm_T: Yes.
<Tm_T> lokai: then it's up to Compiz to handle desktops (:
<Tm_T> !compiz | lokai
<ubottu> lokai: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<lokai> Tm_T: Fubar's there also. Doesn't give me the option to set more than one desktop.
<Tm_T> lokai: see what ubottu said, I have no idea about compiz
<lokai> I'm using ccsm. The place where it has an option to set number of desktops won't let me put anything other than 1
<lokai> ok
<Barbadillo> hi all
<Barbadillo> my xorg suddenly goes segfault
<Barbadillo> i updated the nvidia driver to 180 as recommended
<Barbadillo> and after that xorg does not start anymore
<banktoy> dalnet
<blip-> hi, anyone know when kde4.2 will move from the unsupported repos to main repos on jaunty 8.10 ?
<Barbadillo> i can't believe an operating system after years of development is still totally unusable
<Barbadillo> what the fuck can i do if xorg goes segfault
<bazhang> Barbadillo, no cursing please
<Barbadillo> there's no reason for that
<bazhang> Barbadillo, which os 'is unusable'; please explain
<Barbadillo> sorry i'm really upset
<Barbadillo> xorg segfault
<Barbadillo> bazhang: kubuntu suggest me to change the nvidia driver and after that no xorg at all
<Barbadillo> i mean, don't suggest anything, let the user choose
<Barbadillo> now i have to brake my head another time for hours
<Barbadillo> i can't believe it
<blip->  is it a bad idea to install the unsupported kde4.2 and then upgrade when it goes to the main ?   on 8.10
<bazhang> blip-, are you crossposting?
<Barbadillo> my os is totally fucked up
<blip-> bazhang: yes I'm asking in here instead, since it's a kde question
<Barbadillo> just because i followed a suggestion
<bazhang> Barbadillo, stop with the language
<blip-> Barbadillo: go back to windows then and stop whining
<Barbadillo> blip-: i'm not using windows since 3.1 so shut up
<bazhang> blip-, do you plan on upgrading to jaunty eventually?
<bazhang> !coc > Barbadillo
<ubottu> Barbadillo, please see my private message
<blip-> bazhang: hmm I'm not sure, I guess I will but not before a few months
<bazhang> blip-, no idea if it will go to main
<blip-> bazhang: someone mentioned to me that 4.2 may never move out of unsupported on 8.10
<blip-> given 8.10 is rather old
<bazhang> blip-, aye that is true
<blip-> I just upgraded from 8.04
<dwidmann> It's not *that* old ... it's just not the shiny and new thing,and it's not lts ...
<bazhang> blip-,  if 4.1 works for you, maybe stick with it
<blip-> bazhang: so in general, does one expect things in the unsupported section to be less stable or less tested
<bazhang> blip-, backports you mean?
<blip-> bazhang: i'm not very familiar with the structure of the repos.  I had to enable unsupported updates to see 4.2
<bazhang> blip-, right, I think that is backports
<blip-> my undestanding is things eventually get moved to "normal supported updates
<bazhang> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<devilsadvocate> blip-, no
<dwidmann> blip: in theory yes, in practice not all that often
<bazhang> a step up from experimental iirc
<bazhang> so some risk , but likely fairly stable
<devilsadvocate> blip-, once the version freeze is done, majot changes are not pushed to the repo
<devilsadvocate> that is only done in the case of some very heavily used application if they dont have complex dependancies etc
<blip-> devilsadvocate: and version freeze applies to version 8.10 that is ?
<dwidmann> they do get pushed to "updates" for lts releases every so often though ...
<blip-> ok I get it
<devilsadvocate> blip-, version freeze happens during the 8.10 dev cycle
<devilsadvocate> so something x.y is the version freeze
<blip-> hmm I guess i'll just upgrade to unsupported 4.2 and not wait then.  given it may never be pushed to main
<devilsadvocate> and if x.y+1 comes out and its a security update it will come into main
<blip-> ah ok
<blip-> thanks guys
<devilsadvocate> if x.y+1 is not a security upgrae, like x.y+n, x+1.y1, etc, then it wont ever come into main/universe
<devilsadvocate> it might come into backports, depending on the demand, etc
<devilsadvocate> blip-, the intrepid backports has a decent 4.2
<devilsadvocate> personally i use the kubuntu-experimental ppa
<blip-> devilsadvocate: decent as in it's missing something that is found on the 4.2 in 9.04 ?
<devilsadvocate> blip-, the ppa has 4.2.2
<devilsadvocate> i cant be sure what 9.04 will have
<devilsadvocate> there are some differences
<blip-> I'm not that adventurous :)
<devilsadvocate> (cant be sure as in have not checked.. i plan on staying with kubuntu-experimental :P )
<dwidmann> !info kdebase jaunty
<ubottu> kdebase (source: kdebase): base applications from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 69 kB, installed size 180 kB
<ShackTiDe> HI all. There was a great feature to edit right click on desktop with KDE 3.5. Now in kde4 (Kubuntu 8.10) I cannot find such item and I cannot make a simple kicker with just one color. Is that so or I haven't found these options?
<pteague> is there no longer a way to stretch a wallpaper across 2 monitors?
<devilsadvocate> pteague, i dont thiknk it is currently possible to have different wallpapers on different desktops
<pteague> i have a dual monitor setup...  in hardy i could set a wallpaper to stretch across both, separate wallpapers on each monitor, & even separate sets of wallpapers on each desktop
<adiktd> HELP!!!!!! - HOWTO: SB audidgy SE kubuntu (NOT WORIN DRIVER ISSUE) PLEASE HELP MEEEEE!!!
<bazhang> adiktd, no need for the caps and the !!!
<quassel208> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/361291
<quassel208> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<||arifaX> knode does not send to newsgroups it tells me file could not be written: news.abc.com (translated from german to english)
<||arifaX> can someone help?
<adiktd> HELP!!!!!! - HOWTO: SB audidgy SE kubuntu (NOT WORIN DRIVER ISSUE) PLEASE HELP MEEEEE!!!
<Mamarok> adiktd: don't shout please!
<bazhang> adiktd, lose the caps
<adiktd> sorry kinda at points end atm
<adiktd> help!!!!!! - HowTo: SB audidgy SE -  kubuntu (Not workin driver issue) please help meeeeee!!!
<adiktd> :)
<bazhang> adiktd, repeating with caps will get you zero help
<adiktd> lost the caps
<adiktd> soz been forced 2 the drink cause of this stupid soundcard
<Mamarok> adiktd: but you still shout, no need to do so, just ask a simple question
 * adiktd appolz
<adiktd> how in gods name to i get SB audidgy SE to work on k/ubunutu
<Mamarok> !sound | adiktd
<ubottu> adiktd: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bazhang> adiktd, what make and model of pc
<adiktd> P4 3.2 HT
<adiktd> here see if i got a scipt
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<am_> hey guys, I've got an intel X4500 chipset and i'm currently running the latest jaunty with UXA / DRI2 and composite off. I know its not yet released but I was hoping someone here was currently running it on an intel chip and had managed to get it so that it was as snappy as intrepid. Anyone have some ideas I might be able to try
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | am_
<ubottu> am_: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<am_> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> am_ if intrepid was fine, why upgrade?
<am_> ActionParsnip: erm..it was fine graphics wise :)
<am_> actually it was great graphics wise
<ActionParsnip> then why uprade?
<am_> just the rest of the machine didn't work so well
<ActionParsnip> oic
<am_> but the good news is that _everything_ works in jaunty..cept the graphics =)
<ActionParsnip> nice
<adiktd> nah all i can tell u is gigiabyte mb
<adiktd> p4 HT
<adiktd> ide's
<adiktd> SB aud SE 5.1
<adiktd> 512 1650 ATI gfx
<adiktd> need sound!
<adiktd> help appreciated
<ActionParsnip> adiktd: can you give the output of: lspci | grep -i audio
<adiktd> 02:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LSv
<adiktd> action: 02:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LSv
<adiktd> ActionParsnip,  02:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LSv
<ActionParsnip> adiktd: creative are a PITA
<adiktd> soz diff client
<adiktd> so wats me next set?
<adiktd> step^
<ActionParsnip> adiktd: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/creative-labs-sb-audigy-ls-alsa-no-sound-361619/
<adiktd> thanks heaps ActionParsnip
<adiktd> :)
<chfwiggum> will jaunty ship with kdevelop4?
<ActionParsnip> adiktd: fyi some creative cards are an utter pain to work in linux and i have no idea why people buy them
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | chfwiggum
<ubottu> chfwiggum: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<adiktd> ive heard that but was free and onboard shat itself so
<adiktd> gonna make do
<ActionParsnip> adiktd: creative have issues supporting windows themselves
<adiktd> yer iv noticed but this is just a fun box
<adiktd> gonna move on 2 the real thin next mth
<adiktd> hehe
<adiktd> expect 2 hear alot more of me
<adiktd> :)
<ActionParsnip> real thing?
<adiktd> real thing = dual pehnom 2 quads with 8GB
<adiktd> :P
<ActionParsnip> i see
 * adiktd cant wait
<ActionParsnip> whats it gonna b used for?
 * adiktd runs P4 3.2 and duo 2.2
<adiktd> gonna b storage and shoutcast
<ActionParsnip> you dont need super power for that
<adiktd> yer i no but its fun
<adiktd> hehe
 * ActionParsnip runs anything from a p3 500 coppermine 128Mb to a 1.6 semperon AM2 1Gb
<adiktd> i got short mem span so i run a few task at once
<adiktd> i aint that comp lit so cant deal with that
<adiktd> one day
<adiktd> had gf of 5yrs kinda fell outa the loop
<adiktd> lol
<adiktd> just gettin back in2 it
<Guest97921> ola tem alguem fala portugues?
<bazhang> !br
<Guest97921> what??
<bazhang> #ubuntu-pt or #ubuntu-br
<Guest97921> thanks, ok
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Guba> hi all
<Guba> i have problem
<Guba> with mu
<Guba> hmm
<Guba> virtual desktops
<Guba> it displays all opened windows in all desktops
<Guba> i want to change it
<Guba> any help
<Guba> ?
<bazhang> Guba, with mu?
<Guba> my english i bad
<Guba> sorry
<Guba> i speak different one
<Guba> :)
<bazhang> Guba, compiz-fusion?
<Guba> no
<Guba> vith
<Guba> with
<Guba>  i do not know how you call it
<Guba> kde
<Guba> or somthing
<bazhang> Guba, in what version of kubuntu
<Guba> 8.10
<Guba> kubuntu
<Mamarok> Guba: what is your language?
<bazhang> Guba, you mean the desktop effects, when all windows are displayed, reduced in size?
<Mamarok> Guba: please do not query people for support
<gilles> hi
<Mamarok> Guba, stop reopening that query all the time, please, speak here only!
<Guba> aha
<Guba> ok
<gilles> i'm using kde 4.2.2 and got a big problem using dolphin file manager
<Mamarok> Guba: what is the international sign for Montenegro, mg?
<Guba> ME
<Guba> i think
<Mamarok> !me
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Mamarok> well, so much for local help :(
<Guba> so mamarok how can configure tihs
<gilles> on a particulary folder it takes up to five minutes before i can act
<Guba> this
<Mamarok> Guba: do you speak any other language well?
<Guba> aha
<Guba> sta ima raja
<Guba> kako ste
<Guba> i tako
<Guba> ,,
<gilles> this is very annoying
<Mamarok> Guba: Guba in English, please, or tell me which other language you speak
<Mamarok> gilles: is this on a remote drive?
<Guba> can anybody  tell me how can i configure this  virtual  desktops?
<gilles> no on my hard rive
<gilles> drive
<gilles> on others folders it runs fine
<Mamarok> gilles: that is strange, something wrong with your folder maybe?
<Mamarok> does it have a particular name with special characters?
<gilles> no using another filemanager or antoher "live" distro it displays fine
<bazhang>  #ubuntu-me for montenegro Guba
<Mamarok> Guba: I didn't understand your question, please repeat, all in one line please
<Mamarok> bazhang: that doesn't seem to exist
<Guba> ok
<gilles> i got no clue of whats happening
<Mamarok> gilles: neither do I, I have KDE 4.2.2 myself and have never seen that
<Mamarok> no special characters at all like öüäéèà?
<bazhang> Mamarok, yep it does but only one user (me); there is a topic and it is a channel however
<Guba> i want to configure mu virtual desktops in kubuntu, not in compiz,
<gilles> it's my download folder with all my software, drivers, etc
<gilles> its ntfs
<Guba> because i do not want to be displayed like this
<Guba> is this ok?
 * _jabba &
<Mamarok> gilles: oh, that might be the problem then
<gilles> then why nautilus displays fine ?
<Mamarok> Guba: you want to remove the desktop effects or what do you want to do?
<Mamarok> gilles: I don't know, I never had problems with Dolphin, it also can read my ntfs partitions fine in KDE 4.2.2
<Guba> i want to cofigure it but i can not find it
<Guba> where is it?\
<Mamarok> Guba: go to the System Settings in the Menu, then choose "Desktop"
<Guba> ok
<gilles> it seems to be a kubuntu bug, with opensuse livecd, it displays fine
<Guba> ok
<Guba> i'm there
<Marcix> hi everybody
<Marcix> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<gilles> anyoneknows how to reset only dolphin ?
<Mamarok> gilles: one I can't reproduce, it works fine here
<Dragnslcr> !pm | Guba
<ubottu> Guba: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Guba> ok
<Mamarok> gilles: you use Intrepid, right?
<Guba> is here somthing like bonton?
<Guba> so i can read it
<gilles> jaunty
<Mamarok> gilles: ask in #ubuntu+1 then
<Mamarok> Guba: what is bonton?
<Guba> bonton - nice behavior
<Marcix> anyone has got a xbox 360 on ics?
<Guba> somthing like that
<Mamarok> !irc
<Guba> !irc
<bazhang> its ics
<gilles> but this bug is also present with intrepid
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Mamarok> !Guidelines | Guba
<ubottu> Guba: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Mamarok> gilles: as I said, I can't reproduce it, do you mind seraching for the bug in launchpad.net please?
<gilles> i've already searches
<Mamarok> gilles: if you don't find an existing bug, report it, and give as much informations you can, please
<Mamarok> partition type, folder name, premissions, etc.
<usuario> HOLA
<usuario> ALGUIEN ME PUEDE ECHAR UNA MANITA
<Mamarok> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Mamarok> usuario: and lpease do not shout, remove your caps
<Mamarok> please*
<Marcix> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<alumnos> Hola buenos dias ..alguien me puede decir como entro a un canal en español..para una consulta de kubuntu?
<Marcix> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<alumnos> Muchisimas gracias..vere si hay tantos usuarios como en este?
<contrast> Greets, everyone...
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<contrast> hey genii
<contrast> Does anyone know whether it's safe to run "chmod -R g+w ~"?
<contrast> (I know what the command does, just not sure if there may be any negative repercussions.)
<Mamarok> contrast: you want this to apply to the files in /home?
<contrast> Mamarok: correct
<Mamarok> then why not write ~/ ?
<Mamarok> instead of just ~
<contrast> well, that's what the -R is for, right? ;)
<Mamarok> right, but I still put the /, so you are sure it works
<alumnos> Hola..algun kubuntero en esta sala que hable español..y me pueda guiar en un problema que tengo con mi tarjeta nvidia..?
<alumnos> ya estuve en kubuntu es..pero no hay dispuesto a colaborar
<contrast> Mamarok: that's how i usually do it... so you're not sure if making everything in $HOME writable by my group could cause problems?
<Mamarok> why should it? But then, why do you need to do so, it will apply to all hidden files too
<gadevoi> alumnos : intente en el canal #ubuntu-es
<alumnos> ok..gracias gadevoi
<contrast> Mamarok: that's the idea. i'm the only other person in the group - two accounts, one for media center settings, the other for when it's not hooked up to the tele.
<contrast> Mamarok: thanks for the reassurance. :)
<Mamarok> contrast: there shouldn't be problem IMHO, unless you have files where you are not the owner
<Tm_T> contrast: well, there's some files that insist to be only readable by you, cannot remember which ones though
<contrast> hrmm... i seem to remember reading that somewhere. i didn't think they were in $HOME though.
<Tm_T> gnupg and ssh stuff atleast I believe should be only for the user
<Mamarok> right, forgot about those
<noaXess> hi all
<contrast> of course... any others you know of, Tm_T, maybe kde's pim stuff?
<contrast> !hi noaXess
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi noaXess
<Tm_T> contrast: cannot remember
<noaXess> i'm searching for a good financial software for KDE4.. for business, financial management.. any idea, tip?
<contrast> !hi | noaXess
<ubottu> noaXess: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<contrast> heh, there we go.
<noaXess> contrast: :) thanks
<Mamarok> noaXess: KMyMoney, the best I know
<noaXess> not new.. but today first time
<contrast> noaXess: afaik, if you strictly mean KDE4, i don't think there's anything yet.
<noaXess> !info kmymoney
<ubottu> Package kmymoney does not exist in intrepid
<Mamarok> contrast: KMymoney is platform independent
<Mamarok> of course it is, !kmymoney2
<Mamarok> !kmymoney2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmymoney2
<Mamarok> !info kmymoney2
<ubottu> kmymoney2 (source: kmymoney2): personal finance manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-2 (intrepid), package size 2838 kB, installed size 7976 kB
<noaXess> is kmymoney based on kde3,, right?..
<contrast> noaXess: did you mean specifically mean something that integrates with kde4, or just anything that will run on it?
<contrast> noaXess: that's right
<Mamarok> it doesn't matter, it works very well in KDE 4, trust me :)
<contrast> it's funny - gtk apps actually integrate better into kde4 than kde3 apps. :-\
<keldrona> hi guys... I've got kbluetooth4 in offline mode on kubuntu 8.10... how can I turn it online?
<Mamarok> keldrona: there should be an icon in the system tray, right click on it
<keldrona> Mamarok: I haven't any icon on system tray
<Mamarok> keldrona: then it's not loaded at all, not even offline
<noaXess> Mamarok: ok.. thanks.. do you know any other, similar soft?
<keldrona> Mamarok: I have it on System Activity
<contrast> noaXess: for kde4 in particular, i don't think anything in that field exists yet. might check kde-apps.org
<Mamarok> noaXess: not for business, no
<contrast> keldrona: does the terminal yield anything useful if you run kbluetooth4 from it?
<noaXess> Mamarok: contrast: ok
<Mamarok> noaXess: and rest assured, I use it since quite some time, it really is the best out there
<Mamarok> unless you want a fully fledged ERP system
<keldrona> contrast: kbluetooth4(6106) Solid::Control::ManagerBasePrivate::loadBacken: Backend loaded: "BlueZ" KBlueTray::offlineMode: offlineMode
<contrast> noaXess: as far as gtk stuff, i've read good things about homebank and gnucash.
<keldrona> contrast: Sorry I can't paste because I'm working on another computer
<Mamarok> contrast: why suggestiong a Gnome app if he can have a KDE one?
<Mamarok> -o
<Mamarok> and KMyMoney is the best, also compared to GnuCash btw
<contrast> Mamarok: read what i said about gtk apps in kde4 a few lines up :)
<contrast> god bless qtcurve
<Mamarok> well, KMM looks better than Guncash here, beleive me
<Mamarok> and it's not about good looks, it's about business software that actually works and offers the best features and security
<contrast> agreed
<noaXess> Mamarok: ok.. i think will test kmymoney..
<noaXess> it's right, that version from the repos is not up to date?
<noaXess> it's 0.9-2 and on http://kmymoney2.sourceforge.net/index-home.html there is 0.9.3
<Paddy_EIRE> what is the current fully updated ubuntu/kubuntu system kernel version ?
<noaXess> or ist there a repo with up to date kmymoney?
<noaXess> for kubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> last update I told it to "keep the currently installed" menu.lst
<contrast> Paddy_EIRE: try running sudo update-grub
<Paddy_EIRE> contrast: ah I had not heard of such a command.. thankyou
<bazhang> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.27.11.14 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<contrast> you always want to let that file get replaced when prompted. you might keep a backup around if you've made a lot of changes
<contrast> Paddy_EIRE: np
<Paddy_EIRE> oh.. what a sexy little command.. cheers mate :)
<contrast> anyone else finding jaunty to be the best distro they've ever used?
<Paddy_EIRE> contrast: I am waiting till about a day or two before release
<Paddy_EIRE> brb.. gotta restart
<adrian__> hi
<adrian__> i upgraded my kubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 and i cant turn on nvidia drivers, can anyone help ?
<contrast> adrian__: have you already reinstalled them after the upgrade?
<adrian__> nope :) do i have to ?
<contrast> most likely - i think the package naming scheme changed between those two releases
<contrast> adrian__: KMenu -> System -> Hardware Drivers
<contrast> considering the live cd installer lets you leave everything in ~ alone, there's not much of a reason to upgrade instead of doing a clean install anymore - i've read of so many headaches (and experienced a few) resulting from built up cruft.
<adrian__> theres a button "turn on" but when i push it, nothing happens :(
<contrast> adrian__: what's the output of this command? dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia
<eugen__> hey does kubuntu come with kde 4.2 and ext4?
<adrian__> nvidia-glx - deinstall rest - install
<contrast> eugen__: jaunty does, but it won't be out for about another week.
<contrast> adrian__: what model card do you have?
<adrian__> gf 4 mx 440
<eugen__> I'm trying to swtich to kde, I've installed opensuse, but I don't know how to work it...if used the ubuntu before, is kubuntu similar?
<contrast> adrian__: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-96
<dawid> eugen__ : try some livecd KDE 4 distro
<contrast> adrian__: then run "sudo nvidia-xconfig", restart X (log out -> Menu -> Restart X Server)  and you should be golden
<hguevar> hi, I'm new ... what is this? thanks!
<adrian__> now i cant see the menus :/
<matt_> I installed kubuntu from ubuntu. I changed a display setting, and now the screen is super magnified when I log in to kubuntu. How can I change settings back to something useful?
<blip-> does 8.10 get any more updates for KDE4.2 at this point ?  I installed 4.2 from the unsupported repos, wondering if it will ever get KDE4.3
<genii> Eventually it will
<trix`G> Hello
<trix`G> How do I change what resolution OpenGL games default to, from outside of the game?
<trix`G> For some reason on nearly every version of kubuntu most 3d games (Nexuiz, Alien Arena, etc) that are fullscreen default to a resolution unsupported by my monitor whichh causes me to have to crash KDE (CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE) to regain control of my computer
<trix`G> I've tried to find a solution to this in the forums and the wiki, and even google, but I haven't been able to locate which config file games read acceptable resolutions from by default
<genii> I'm pretty sure no such "acceptable game resolution" conf file exists. Whatever game runs just has it's own internal settings or so
<trix`G> genii: then where can I look within each game to find the correct config file to edit?  For example, in Alien Arena, I've tried /usr/games /usr/local/games /usr/share/games and even /home/trix/.AlienArena
<trix`G> but in none of those can I find a config file showing resolution
<genii> There isn't always some conf file. Sometimes it's just a binary executable which internally in it's coding says "OK, set the screen now to X and Y resolution" etc etc
<genii> There may be commandline switches
<wycleef-rj> #brasil
<wycleef-rj> join #brazil
<Guest20861> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Guest20861> ciao
<genii> Wow, quiet in here
<Adoro> hi
<LizardQueen> hi
<qyn123> hi
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
 * genii hands out a round of coffees
<bercik> Hello!
<bercik> jaunty-alternate is an actual Jaunty beta?
<genii> bercik: Yes, just with text based installer, no live system running off the cd
<bercik> genii: Thanks
<genii> bercik: For further 9.04 assistance please visit #ubuntu+1
<Guba> hhow to change folder premisions in the terminal
<Guba> any help?
<tsimpson> Guba: with chmod
<genii> Guba: man chown  and man chmod
<Guba> have you some example
<Guba> ?
<genii> Thats what the manpages are for
<_jabba> how do i tell NetworkManager to ignore an interface? it seems to want to control eth*
<_jabba> genii: some manpages are really, really bad, like for example NetworkManager(8)'s, and nm-tool(1)
<tsimpson> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<tsimpson> that has some useful information for use with chmod
<doe_> hi, I am trying out 9.04, and on first sight, I am amazed: it seems to work fine out of the box! Yet, I have two issues: how can I turn off NetworkManager (this is an office box which is sometimes turned on with wake-on-lan, and needs automatic settings via DHCP)
<_jabba> doe_: heh, do you want to just remove it?
<_jabba> you can use /etc/network/interfaces
<doe_> and secondly: how can I enable fglrx drivers? I installed them already, but I can't enable them with the hardware settings app
 * _jabba is considering just removing it
<doe_> _jabba: is there a CLI tool for managing network settings?
<_jabba> well, ifconfig of course
<_jabba> or do you mean something else?
<_jabba> (I'm on jaunty as well)
<doe_> _jabba: yes, I mean some easy to use tool to configure how the box connects to the network...
<_jabba> do you know about the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<doe_> I don't need a graphical tool (in fact, I'd prefer some textmode tool)
<doe_> _jabba: well, I am sure I can handle it
<_jabba> well, man 5 interfaces
<_jabba> that explains the format of the file
<doe_> so, there is either NM or very basic config file editing?
<_jabba> ifconfig also is availabe for bringing interfaces up and down
<doe_> _jabba: yeah, I know, but without access to the box, there is no way to invoke ifconfig ;)
<_jabba> i'm not sure what NM is supposed to be doing. whatever it's doing, it's doing it really poorly.
 * doe_ doesn't like NetworkManager either... Bloated but still not working
<_jabba> doe_: can i help you with something? i don't understand what you need.
<genii> ifconfig ethtool iwconfig   etc
<_jabba> doe_: seems like NM is great for people with one interface that don't move their computers around
<doe_> _jabba: well, I am coming from openSUSE and pampered with YaST... so I was looking for some configuration utility in Ubuntu
<_jabba> genii: ifconfig works once. you need to configure the interfaces file to have the 'network' service start properly
<doe_> genii: let me check ethtool
 * _jabba pats doe_ on the shoulder
<_jabba> sorry about suse...
<_jabba> that's harsh stuff
<doe_> ah, please, no distro flame war...
<_jabba> i won't :)
<_jabba> what are you trying to do?
<doe_> they are paying a lot of KDE devs :)
<_jabba> if you just want to bring up an interface you can simply say
<genii> tsimpson: You get my PM just now?
<doe_> _jabba: well, I am considering a distro switch. Which is -- after 8 years of SuSE/openSUSE not the easiest thing ;)
<_jabba> ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<_jabba> doe_: but the convention (before jaunty) was to have this configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<doe_> _jabba: I am familiar with ifconfig. I just need that the box connects to the network automatically upon booting
<_jabba> and you can use /etc/init.d/networking start
<doe_> since it is accessed remotely, too
<_jabba> doe_: i'm trying to get netmanager neutered too.
<_jabba> i have the same problem, i think.
<_jabba> except mine is that i have an interface i have configured properly, and one i just want to listen on, for snort, but netmanager wants to be a lot friendlier than it should be.
<_jabba> look at the interfaces(5) file
<_jabba> i'm looking over it at the moment myself and it looks like it lets you turn off automatic management of interfaces
<_jabba> which might be what you want, but if you just want dhcp, shouldn't NM be doing that on its own?
<_jabba> are you not getting a dhcp address automatically?
<doe_> _jabba: yes, it does, but only if someone logs in
<_jabba> oh that's peculiar
<doe_> I need the box to connect even when noone logs in. Otherwise noone can ever log in remotely
<_jabba> right
<_jabba> mine comes up with its interfaces automatically, even the one i don't want it to
<_jabba> why don't you set up eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces (or if it's wi0 or whatever your interface is) to have it come up automatically
<doe_> _jabba: yes, will do that... I was just wondering that there is no simple tool that helps me with that without having to worry about the syntax of a config file...
<_jabba> helps you do what?
<_jabba> automatically bring up an interface?
<doe_> graphics not needed, but I am surprised there is not even an ncurses tool
<_jabba> how would the system know which interface to bring up?
<genii> The " auto eth0" line in /etc/network/interfaces
<_jabba> i'm confused about what you're asking for
<doe_> _jabba: ever tried another distro and not used NetworkManager?
<_jabba> yeah, what genii said
<_jabba> doe_: i spent 2008 porting a site from novell to ubuntu :)
<_jabba> and by a site a mean a wan and a few hundred hosts.  :)
<_jabba> but my specialty is solaris. so, yes, to answer your question.
<doe_> so, you see: many other major distros have simple utilities for managing network settings which are easier and more fool-proof than editing the config files... but doesn't matter now
<_jabba> like redhat-config-network
<doe_> yes, good example
<_jabba> but something still has to tell the system /which/ interface to bring up automatically
<doe_> yeah, the user :9
<_jabba> that's usually configured either manually, by an ncurses tool or whatever, or during install
<_jabba> on bsd systems, it's hostname.if files
<_jabba> i don't see having an interfaces file as being a bad thing (for what it's worth, i did, at first)
<_jabba> it's nice having everything in there.
<_jabba> i'm not really the gui type, but i'm sure there's some gui tool for it, and i'd be surprised if there wasn't an ncurses tool to manage it, but i don't know what either of them would be
<_jabba> sorry
<_jabba> genii sounds like he/she might
<doe_> doesn't matter now :) will check if it works
<_jabba> did you get interfaces configured?
<doe_> anyone any idea why texlive is so outdated? It's version 2007 only... Is there a repo for the current 2008 ?
<doe_> _jabba: yes, will have to reboot to see if it works as expectedx
<_jabba> doe_: why don't you just restart the network service?
<_jabba> or, you were saying somebody has to log in
<doe_> hmm.. would do, true
<_jabba> stop the network service and log out
<_jabba> or rather, restart the network service and log out
<doe_> either way, I think it will work
<_jabba> i think... i've never seen the symptoms you're describing
<_jabba> i just don't like rebooting. :)
<_jabba> but you're right rebooting it is probably the best way to make sure it will Work In The Future
<doe_> OK, will reboot to make sure. Thanks for your help and patience!
 * _jabba wonders about that
<_jabba> i've never seen an ubuntu box wait for someone to log in before it ip's
<_jabba> is that new to jaunty?
<KDesk> hi
<_jabba> hola
<KDesk> Do you know if there is already a deb for amarok 2.0.90 available?
<_jabba> KDesk: my package just says "series 2".
<_jabba> --version says it's 2.0.2
<_jabba> (this is jaunty)
<KDesk> _jabba: Mine too, I'm searching for the 2.1 beta deb packages
<pitufinbombin> hiiiiiiiiiii
<_jabba> KDesk: does amarok not provide it themselves?
<_jabba> i'm just guessing btw, i know very little about it other than what it does to my music files :)
<KDesk> _jabba:  a deb package not :(
<_jabba> you could just build it and install it in ~
<_jabba> compiling software isn't too hard
<_jabba> do they provide any packages other than deb?
<twisted_g> hi everyone
<KDesk> _jabba: I haven't tried because I have always bad experiences.
<_jabba> howdy twisted_g
<_jabba> KDesk: well, you could try... i mean, the worst that could happen is it won't compile :)
<KDesk> _jabba: only the sources, but also link to the packages of the distros in there pages
<_jabba> just make sure to use --prefix=~/amarok-beta or something
<KDesk> _jabba: yes, you are right, lets see what happends :)
<twisted_g> anyone using Xen?
<_jabba> twisted_g: can you be more specific?
<twisted_g> i'd like to know if there's a specific Xen package for kubuntu
<KDesk> _jabba: for what is the --prefix?
<twisted_g> the ubuntu-xen-desktop package installs a whole lotta gnome libs
<twisted_g> which i don't want on my pc
<_jabba> KDesk: when you run the configure script, pass it --prefix=/some/directory/thats/not/going/to/break/things
<_jabba> if you compile the beta, and it builds, and you just install it on top of the one you have, but you find out later it doesn't work as well as you want it to, you won't have your old copy
<_jabba> so you might do something like mkdir ~/amarok-beta
<_jabba> and then when you run the configure script, instead of just ./configure, say ./configure --prefix=~/amarok-beta
<KDesk> _jabba: ah, ok thanks, So in ~/amarok-beta It will install in my home dir?
<_jabba> then, when you want to run it, just run ~/amarok-beta/bin/amarok
<_jabba> yep
<_jabba> containment is key :)
<KDesk> _jabba: ah, that is very good! :)
<KDesk> _jabba: thanks, I will download the source
<_jabba> ordinarily /usr/local is the place people put stuff like that, but more and more people are using /usr/local these days
<_jabba> KDesk: good luck
<_jabba> gr, /me kicks netmanager
<KDesk> _jabba: I found in  http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Compiling:2.0  the compiling instruccion. It says:  cmake .. -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix`
<_jabba> whoa
<_jabba> uh hang on
<KDesk> What sould I use?  cmake .. -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`~/amarok-beta --prefix`  ?
<_jabba> nono
<chronic> can someone help me reinstall correct java ?
<_jabba> i think that's totally different than what i was saying
<_jabba> hang on
<_jabba> don't touch that script! :D
<KDesk> ok
<_jabba> KDesk: ignore everything i've told you
<_jabba> i do not know what cmake is
<_jabba> i don't want to break your system
<KDesk> _jabba: ok hehe
<_jabba> sorry
<chronic> can someone help me reinstall correct java ?
<smiges> n=smiges@217.8.225.10
<smiges> бля
<KDesk> _jabba: no problem :) Now I remember somethink, the kubuntu team decided to includ mysql 5.1 inside amarok and to not ship mysql as default in ubuntu, only 5.0. So If I compile amarok I need mysql 5.1 installed, but I also read that somethink in KDE needs mysql 5.0. So better I way until a deb is ready :)
<_jabba> KDesk: i'm using mysql 5.1
<_jabba> i had to install it
<_jabba> i'm on jaunty
<|PaperTiger|> What is running 3D graphics like running Windows in a Virtual Machine using VirtualBox
<_jabba> but i just used aptitude
<_jabba> |PaperTiger|: you want a LOT of ram, but it runs just fine
<KDesk> _jabba: Iam on jaunty too...
<_jabba> |PaperTiger|: my primary machine for over a year was a vista machine running in 4gb on ubuntu in virtualbox
<smiges> русский кто есть
<|PaperTiger|> _jabba, I have 2gb of RAM...
<_jabba> KDesk: so you can say sudo aptitude install mysql-5.1
<_jabba> |PaperTiger|: life will be pain. :)
<|PaperTiger|> _jabba, so gaming is out the window then?
<_jabba> |PaperTiger|: i had twelve on the host, and gave the guest 4
<_jabba> |PaperTiger|: absolutely unless you mean text-based :)
<|PaperTiger|> _jabba, great :) No, stuff like CS:S and TF2
<KDesk> _jabba: don't worry, better I wait some days until a bed is ready :) To many build deps.
<|PaperTiger|> _jabba, so in short... Forget about it, yeah?
<_jabba> |PaperTiger|: better to dual-boot in that case. hardware acceleration works in virtualbox, but you don't get much ram (128mb), and you need a LOT of ram for the guest or it's really, really slow.
<_jabba> KDesk: "a bed is read"?
<_jabba> ready?
<_jabba> |PaperTiger|: unfortunately, yeah. i use windows mostly because i can't get visio and outlook on my mac
<KDesk> _jabba: ah, hehe, a mean, a deb package is ready
<|PaperTiger|> _jabba, joy... I'm going to have the fun of installing Windows, then fixing the MBR to get Linux to boot.
<_jabba> and because at work i prefer to run linux but they want me to have a windows machine
<_jabba> |PaperTiger|: it's easier to install ubuntu first, and partition the drive
<_jabba> then tell windows to install on one of the partitions, and configure grub
<smiges> рудз ьу
<smiges> help me
<_jabba> but you do gotta fix the MBR
<_jabba> smiges: what do you need?
<_jabba> |PaperTiger|: it's never fun. sorry. :/
<MarkieMark1> !ru | smiges
<ubottu> smiges: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<|PaperTiger|> _jabba, really... I have a second drive to install Windows to anyway. As for fixing GRUB. How will I boot to Linux after to fix it? LiveCD?
<smiges> i don't can't register to #ubuntu-ru
<|PaperTiger|> _jabba, and it's not fun at all...
<MarkieMark1>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<_jabba> |PaperTiger|: grub will let you choose which os to boot into
<stefan_> hallo
<_jabba> is this XP or Vista?
<_jabba> Vista will actually let you choose between linux and windows, it's pretty slick
<|PaperTiger|> _jabba, XP. But doesn't the install of Windows XP overwrite the GRUB?
<smiges>  [Сообщение] -NickServ- Please check your email for instructions to complete your registration.
<|PaperTiger|> _jabba, though, I do have a Vista disk I can install...
<smiges> registration complete,but i don't can't indetify
<_jabba> |PaperTiger|: you install ubuntu first, leave a partition for windows, then install windows on that partitition
<_jabba> windows won't boot unless you tell it to
<_jabba> shit i have a meeting right now
<|PaperTiger|> See ya :P
<_jabba> sorry, i will be back in like three hours
<_jabba> :/
<|PaperTiger|> No worries dude
<chronic> can someone help me reinstall correct java ?
<jason_froebe> chronic - what is "correct java"?  Sun's Java?
<cihan_> hi room
<smiges> ыыы
<cihan_> how are you friends?
<Guba> hi all
<Guba> how to change folder premissions in a terminal
<Guba> i need an exammple
<Guba> :)
<jamesjedimaster> chmod 007 directory_name
<chronic> jason_froebe, sun 32bit
<chronic> jason_froebe, on 64bit os
<ghostcube> chmod 007 for what ?
<ghostcube> james bond folder
<jamesjedimaster> the example for Guba
<ghostcube> chmod 755  for what ?
<ghostcube> damn
<ghostcube> chmod 755  for exmple would be better
<jamesjedimaster> and man chmod for full explanation
<ghostcube> ;)
<jason_froebe> chronic - it would make more sense to use 64bit Sun Java JRE/JDK on a 64bit box imho...
<chronic> jason_froebe, but i cant use vuze with it, not sure why
<chronic> jason_froebe, it says it needs 32bit java
<jason_froebe> chronic - understood - http://dmy999.com/article/44/32-bit-jdk-on-a-64-bit-ubuntu-system
<jason_froebe> might help, haven't done it
<chronic> jason_froebe,  this is what im getting Cannot load 32-bit SWT libraries on 64-bit JVM
<chronic> jason_froebe, so i need 32bit java , right?
<jason_froebe> yup
<justin_> hello?
<justin_> anyone who can help with kubuntu 8.1?
<chronic> jason_froebe, azureus has a 64bit version, just found out, the auto select on their site sent me the 32bit
<jason_froebe> chronic - woohoo ! :)
<justin_> hello?
<jason_froebe> justin_ - how can we help you?
<justin_> can't play any media files in kubuntu 8.10
<justin_> tried kaffeine, mplayer, VLC, all failed
<jason_froebe> !medibuntu | justin_
<ubottu> justin_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<DexterF> hi
<jason_froebe> justin_ - did you do the steps on medibuntu?
<DexterF> i'd like to upgrade a 8.10 inst to 9.04b, there an upgrade manager already?
<justin_> yes, I installed them all
<justin_> w32codecs and such
<natschil> justin: you might want to install the gstreamer phonon backends or the xine phonon backends, search for them in synaptic
<natschil> !gstreamer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer
<natschil> !xine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine
<natschil> !package gstreamer
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oem_> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<justin_> I'm on Kubuntu 8.10
<justin_> does that make a difference?
<justin_> I've been on Linux exactly ONE day
<justin_> this is my first try and not going well so far
<oem_> i'm on 6.10... 8.10 can't connect to the internet, i don't know why
<justin_> I'm on the internet on 8.10 right now
<justin_> but I can't play any video or music files
<DexterF> oem_: 6.10 or 8.10? big difference
<jason_froebe> brb
<DexterF> justin_: what player do you use?
<oem_> i think there is something wrong with config in 8.x that was ok in 6.10
<justin_> I tried kaffeine, mplayer and VLC, all failed on WMV, AVI and MP3
<justin_> I can't play ANYTHING!
<DexterF> oem_: did you upgrade or install fresh?
<justin_> I don't get it
<justin_> install fresh
<oem_> fresh
<justin_> overwrote a Vista Enterprise partition completely
<DexterF> oem_: so what does sudo ifconfig report? (pastein)
<oem_> i didnt check it in 8.04
<DexterF> justin_: good! :) ok, you ever used a command console? like cmd on win?
<justin_> yeah
<justin_> I've been getting intimate with konsole all morning
<justin_> LOL
<DexterF> justin_: even better. now, let's try and play a file from a console to see what errors it gives
<DexterF> it probably does
<justin_> lead the way
<DexterF> alright: where does the file sit you wanna play?
<justin_> external HD
<DexterF> justin_: and you can access the files?
<justin_> hmmm, does file system matter?
<justin_> yes, I can see them in Dolphin
<DexterF> justin_: for reading - nah. not really. is it tntfs?
<smiges> who can speak russian?
<DexterF> *ntfs?
<oem_> i think there is a problem with NTFS
<justin_> hold on...
<natschil> justin_: could you explain us your problem a bit more?
<natschil> justin_: do you get any error messages?
<smiges> hel
<natschil> justin_:do any sounds work?
<smiges> help
<justin_> I think it's FAT32 b/c I had to dump NTFS so I could switch back and forth between my MAC OSX and Win XP
<DexterF> justin_: ok, from doplhin try and press F8. if i'm right this opens konsole right at that directory
<DexterF> justin_: OSX still can't handle ntfs properly?
<justin_> on NTFS OSX couldn't write
<justin_> hold on, plugging in the drive....
<ct529> hi there!
<DexterF> hi
<ct529> I would like to watch a video from arte.tv  in UK. I have my laptop here in UK and a server in Germany. I cannot watch the video directly from UK, so I thought of relaying the video through my server. Can I do that? I have Kubuntu 810 on the laptop and RH on the server.
<DexterF> ct529: well.. does that rh serv a proxy..?
<DexterF> *run
<justin_> okay, I copied a file onto internal drive
<justin_> I'm back
<ct529> DexterF: could you explain?
<justin_> can't paste to desktop on KBuntu
<DexterF> justin_: good. now fire up console and cd to where the file sits
<ct529> DexterF: can I set up a way to relay?
<ct529> DexterF: or can I use kaffeine in a way that it relays on to the server?
<DexterF> ct529: uh.. well... a proxy server. like squid or so.
<justin_> not working
<justin_> I'm not familiar with the commands in Linux
<DexterF> justin_: more detail. *what* is not working?
<DexterF> ah
<DexterF> ok:
<ct529> DexterF: how would I use proxy to do something like that?
<justin_> cd /home/justin/downloads
<justin_> is that right?
<justin_> in konsole?
<DexterF> justin_: yes, pretty much
<justin_> says no such directory
<justin_> checking spelling....
<DexterF> justin_: cd /home/justin  , then there do ls
<DexterF> ls  is a tad liek dir on DOS
<DexterF> ct529: um, well, you set up a proxy on the server and point your browser or whatever at the proxy
<DexterF> ct529: i'd check the RH channel tho, probably more people there are familiar with server stuff like proxies...
<justin_> I can get to /home but that's it
<DexterF> justin_: did someone yet let you in on tab completion...? type /ho<tab>/ju<tab> for example
<justin_> the rest says no such dir
<justin_> also, it split my HD up
<justin_> is that normal?
<justin_> I never told it to
<DexterF> justin_: doesnt matter, /home is /home
<ct529> DexterF: thanks for your help!
<DexterF> you didn't tell it? oO shouldnt have doen it then.. odd.
<DexterF> ct529: you're not even halfway there - proxy = config files :D
<DexterF> justin_: anyway, type:   cd /ho<tab>. it should auto-complete to /home then
<DexterF> justin_: next push tab again. if nothing happens, once more.
<justin_> yeah, now I got into /Justin
<justin_> and ls shows "downloads"
<justin_> but I do cd /downloads and get no such dir
<DexterF> so the complete path is /justin/downloads, not /home/...
<justin_> home/justin/downloads
<DexterF> justin_: ah! /downloads would be right under the file system root
<ct529> DexterF: I know!
<DexterF> [20:44] <justin_> but I do cd /downloads and get no such dir
<justin_> I created it
<DexterF> ok, where? in /home/justin or / ?
<DexterF> mind you, if you are in your home dir, the konsole only shows <putername>~$ without path
<DexterF> by default. can be misleading
<justin_> got it, cd /home/justin/Downloads
<justin_> apparently it's case-sensitive
<DexterF> D != d ;)
<justin_> what file system is Linux anyway?
<DexterF> unixoids are totally nazi about case.
<DexterF> most linux dists use ext3
<justin_> I think I remember seeing that somewhere on the screen during install
<justin_> okay, so now what
<DexterF> journaling fs. next fedora will use ext4, but that's still rare, then the other popular ones are xfs (from SGI) and ReiserFS
<justin_> I'm really sorry, it's literally my first day on Linux
<DexterF> we all started at day 1
<justin_> I'm pretty handy on Mac and Windows
<justin_> anyway, what next
<DexterF> good. helps.
<DexterF> ok. so you are in Downloads and hen you issue "ls" is should list the contents
<DexterF> what's the filename?
<justin_> yes, I get a pdf and an wmv file
<DexterF> what's the wmv's name?
<justin_> Just tried the wmv in VLC, MPlayer and Kaffeine again
<justin_> all of them open a window and then crash immediately
<justin_> except kaffeine, sorry, that one leaves the window open and the timer goes but no video
<DexterF> uh huh, I think I know where this is going
<justin_> 0001.wmv
<DexterF> ok, now type:   mplayer 0001.wmv
<DexterF> (or: mplayer 0<tab>  :) )
<DexterF> if it keeps playing, quit it by pressing q
<justin_> X11 error:
<DexterF> wait...
<DexterF> go to pastebin.ca within linux
<justin_> X11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<DexterF> paste the entire output there.
<justin_> within Linux?
<DexterF> (edit out the filename before sending it if you have to)
<DexterF> justin_: are you on irc from the linux box that won't play files?
<justin_> yes
<DexterF> good. start a browser, go to pastebin.ca, mark the output in konsole and paste it on pastebin
<justin_> okay...going...
<DexterF> someone tell you about copy/paste in linux..? marked means its in the buffer, paste with middle mouse button. justin case. pun intended.
<colegio> hola
<DexterF> hoogla
<colegio> alguien habla español???
<Esgalhao> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=451792
<justin_> okay
<DexterF> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<justin_> and just hit "paste"
<justin_> ??
<colegio> do you speak english?
<DexterF> justin_: uh huh
<DexterF> colegio: yup. this channel is officially en
<justin_> http://www.pastebin.ca/1393071
<justin_> there you go
<DexterF> justin_:  good, moment
<DexterF> justin_: that file is known to play in win/osx?
<DexterF> justin_: can you send it/upload on rapidshare or such?
<jason_froebe> Justin_  take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/299280 it might be it maybe
<justin_> one sec, I copied an avi over too
<justin_> should I try the same process?
<justin_> yes, plays on win and mac
<DexterF> orks. xorg.conf hacking. now it gets ugly...
<DexterF> justin_: ok, here in a nutshell:
<justin_> I hope it's nothing simple, I've been working on this for 7 hours b4 I got on IRC
<justin_> LOL
<DexterF> :D
<DexterF> alright: do this: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DexterF> give your passwd when asked
<justin_> in a new konsole or same?
<DexterF> same
<justin_> okay
<DexterF> then navigate the cursor down to a line that reads 'Section "Device"'. it should have Identifier, Boardname. Busid, Driver, Screen. possibly more.
<DexterF> familiar with simple text editors..?
<justin_> I have "get help, writeout, read file, etc."
<DexterF> uh
<DexterF> stop
<justin_> nothing on device, bus id
<justin_> any of that
<jason_froebe> but you should have a Device section
<DexterF> justin_: that's the menu. yes, its integrated as text mode. we linux people come from a time where we didnt have much more than text mode :)
<justin_> I can't seem to move the cursor
<DexterF> press cursor down. watch the cursor move, the text sroll by
<DexterF> (man good thing I dodnt go for vi :) )
<jason_froebe> or emacs ;-)
<DexterF> um, well, cusor has to be there... try ctrl-X to exit, does that work at least, justin_ ?
<justin_> nothing
<justin_> save modified buffer?
<DexterF> no
<justin_> seems like it was frozen
<DexterF> ok, we'll get even more simple...
<justin_> should i try again?
<jason_froebe> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf <-- paste to pastebin please
<DexterF> justin_: do this: sudo aptitude install mc
<DexterF> jason_froebe: no good. we need to edit.
<justin_> shoulod I be in home?
<justin_> does it matter still in Downloads?
<jason_froebe> true but it will be easier if we can see what he is editing
<DexterF> justin_: doesnt matter
<DexterF> jason_froebe: an xorg.conf. its not like it was hex.
<justin_> downloading...
<DexterF> justin_: um, btw, whcih version of kubuntu?
<justin_> 8.10
<DexterF> ok
<justin_> okay
<justin_> done
<justin_> what's a good book on Linux or does it vary by dist. ?
<DexterF> justin_: www.google.com
<DexterF> (haha only serious)
<justin_> you're probably right
<genii> justin_: It varies. But good books are put out by places like O Reilly's and Wrox
<justin_> only google sucks at fixing this particular issue LOL
<DexterF> coem here, ask questions, give mcuh detail about what you treid and what failed and what error it gave, google error messages
<DexterF> justin_: Linux in a Nutshell is worth its money if you wanna play it from the console
<DexterF> (which rocks)
<justin_> I just like learning something new and don't mind a challengew
<afeijo> anyone use celular 3g internet thru bluetooth with nokia cel ?
<justin_> my colleague here thinks I'm stupid
<DexterF> justin_: if you put that badalloc error in google you come out right where we are now: a fix, which needs you to edit a config file.
<DexterF> next logic step is: how does one edit text files.
<justin_> "You have two other computers right next to you that will open the file, what's the problem?"
<DexterF> that's what we need mc for. done yet, btw?
<justin_> He doesn't get it
<justin_> yes it's done
<DexterF> justin_: curios: you got a mac... why... well, why? :)
<|PaperTiger|> How can stop flickering pictures when I try do anything full screen? Like films etc.
<DexterF> justin_: ok, now: sudo mcedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hallowname> hi im on jaunty and whenever i svn anything big my computer locks up. hard. only sysrq is responsive after. tips?
<DexterF> |PaperTiger|: flicker like how? flickering crt or like stuttering?
<genii> hallowname: #ubuntu+1 for 9.04 questions please
<justin_> cannot open xorg.conf for reading
<hallowname> genii: ah thx
<genii> hallowname: Yer welcome
<justin_> I like the Mac okay and I have the Windows just because I've had it for years
<|PaperTiger|> DexterF, plays the file no problem, but flickers to black all the time. I don't know if that's what you mean by crt or what...
<DexterF> justin_: huh?
<DexterF> |PaperTiger|: video card?
<justin_> it's a red box
<justin_> it says cannot open /etc/x11/xorg.conf for reading
<|PaperTiger|> DexterF, ATi Radeon X1600 PRO 512mb
<justin_> and my only choice is dismiss
<DexterF> justin_: case! X11, not x11
<justin_> shit
<justin_> you're right
<justin_> hold on...
<genii> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DexterF> |PaperTiger|: fglrx or standard driver?
<|PaperTiger|> DexterF, fglrx
<justin_> it's open
<justin_> sorry
<DexterF> fscking sh!tty bot :)
<|PaperTiger|> lol
<justin_> Fick it in the goat arse
<genii> DexterF: That also is pushing it :)
<DexterF> genii: *snicker*
<justin_> okay, moving on to business
<DexterF> justin_: alright. you shoud see... stuff.
<justin_> YES!!! I DO have "stuff"
<justin_> What shall I do with the stuff?
<DexterF> justin_: F7
<DexterF> enter Device
<justin_> I was close to quitting smoking before I got Linux...LOL
<DexterF> uh
<DexterF> wait
<DexterF> stop
<DexterF> enter Section, not Device
<DexterF> will search
<justin_> I was almost there
<justin_> ok
<DexterF> reapeat search till you hit section Device
<justin_> so f7 and type Section
<DexterF> uh huh
<ScorpKing> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<marie_blubb> hi I'd like to change the name of a hard drive. I cannot do that with dolphin (as I'm using kubuntu) and I'm not sudo . how do I change the name over the comand line or in anothe graphical way?
<DexterF> ScorpKing: what? its a x11 prob in kub
<ScorpKing> heh ;)
<justin_> and just keep doing it?
<DexterF> yes
<Lokiase> can someone tell me how to configure my access point in kubuntu? I must connect it directly to my pc via the lanport, but its IP 192.168.0.50 ..... when I enter this nothing happens...
<DexterF> or just enter:          Section "Dev
<|PaperTiger|> DexterF, fglrx driver
<DexterF> you get the idea
<DexterF> |PaperTiger|: tough luck. try #ati
<genii> marie_blubb: What filesystem is on the drive?
<justin_> okay
<|PaperTiger|> DexterF, what about installing the RadeonHD driver?
<justin_> "Configured Video Device"
<DexterF> |PaperTiger|: dunno
<DexterF> I ditched ATi and am glad
<|PaperTiger|> DexterF, fair enough
<|PaperTiger|> DexterF, I sort of regret getting an ATi card now...
<DexterF> justin_: lok for sth that looks llike http://www.pastebin.ca/1393101
<DexterF> |PaperTiger|: laptop?
<|PaperTiger|> DexterF, how much better is NVidia support on Linux?
<DexterF> |PaperTiger|: dimensions?
<DexterF> magnitudes?
<|PaperTiger|> DexterF, Desktop, though I am looking for a laptop
<DexterF> "works" vs "works not"?
<|PaperTiger|> Works
<|PaperTiger|> And also dual monitor
<DexterF> like "ok" vs "broken"?
<genii> marie_blubb: At any rate you may find something useful here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive    (it's labelled about USB drives but works on any kind)
<DexterF> ive been with ati for 6 years and fell for Makedons PR chatter again and again and finally had it up to here and now run nv. mmmh. XV overlay. smooth. and 10 instances if I want. and decent 3D. that deosnt lock my puter randomly. (ok ScorpKing, *that's* OT)
<justin_> There's nothing like that
<DexterF> justin_: um. ok. now I'd like to see that xorg.conf indeed.
<DexterF> justin_: exit mcedit with F10
<justin_> Just "Configured Video Device" and then "End of Section"
<justin_> Am I lacking drivers?
<ScorpKing> DexterF: righto
<justin_> I assume that's what we were looking for?
<DexterF> justin_: then do: sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf, makr it all, paste on pastebin
 * genii sips his coffee and meditates on the deprecation of xorg.conf
<|PaperTiger|> DexterF, fair enough
<Lokiase> can someone tell me how to configure my access point in kubuntu? I must connect it directly to my pc via the lanport, but its IP 192.168.0.50 ..... when I enter this nothing happens...
 * |PaperTiger| read genils message in a totally wrong way...
<DexterF> Lokiase: your computer need to be in the 192.168.0 subnet.. or have a route.... check network interface settings
<Lokiase> DexterF: how? I tried to changes them but my knowledge is poor
<DexterF> konsole will scroll auto when you hit borders
<DexterF> Lokiase: system settings from kmenu
<justin_> okay, here it is http://www.pastebin.ca/1393103
<DexterF> justin_: hm. ok. that will have to do, I guess...
<Lokiase> DexterF: in the system setting are just things like proxy etc...
<justin_> pretty vague it seems
<DexterF> justin_: ok, press cursor up twice, gets you back to mcedit line, enter it
<DexterF> Lokiase: kubuntu version?
<Lokiase> 8.10 I think
<DexterF> justin_: go to that section with   Identifier      "Configured Video Device" and enter a new line that says
<DexterF> Option "AccelMethod" "exa"
<DexterF> right under  Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<DexterF> then press F2 to save, F10 to exit, and paste the result again
<Lokiase> DexterF: 8.10
<DexterF> justin_: in short: make it look like this: http://www.pastebin.ca/1393111
<DexterF> Lokiase: kde3 or 4?
<Lokiase> DexterF: 4
<DexterF> not my cup of tea, sorry
<ScorpKing> justin_: btw, you might like linuxcommand.org
<justin_> http://www.pastebin.ca/1393114
<Lokiase> can someone tell me how to configure my access point in kubuntu? I must connect it directly to my pc via the lanport, but its IP 192.168.0.50 ..... when I enter this nothing happens... How do I change the subnet...? :(
<justin_> do I need to restart?
<DexterF> Lokiase: can you tell me the puter's IP? ifconfig on a console should do
<DexterF> justin_: only X. logout, and in the login screen there's a button "restart X" somewhere
<justin_> okay, be right back...I hope...
<DexterF> justin_: if the xorg.conf is hosed just reverse the changes
<Lokiase> DexterF: don't understand you :(
<epqr> in the songinfo in amarok 2 there is "last played", "play cout" and "score"
<DexterF> Lokiase: not a console person either, huh? nothing I can do for you then, haven't seen much of kde4 yet
<epqr> what does "score means?
<DexterF> epqr: notes sheet, usually
<DexterF> or list..? here...?
<chronic> ikonia, hey, fag boy
<epqr> DexterF what? :P
<chronic> ikonia, unban me from ubuntu+1
<epqr> i didnt catch that :P
<Pici> !ban > chronic
<ubottu> chronic, please see my private message
<genii> chronic: Take up your banning issues in #ubuntu-ops and not here. If you persist you'll be banned here as well
<justin_> I'm back
<justin_> seems to be working
<DexterF> justin_: play the video!
<justin_> but I'm disturbed that it seems to be treating the video card as generic
<justin_> are there drivers I should be downloading?
<justin_> it's an ati
<DexterF> justin_: nah, newer Xservers do a lot of auto-configuring and leave much blank..
<DexterF> justin_: unless you REALLY REALLY need 3D stick to the free drivers.
<DexterF> see above.
<DexterF> justin_: ill be back in a couple of min.
<justin_> does ati make driver for this or am I thinking in Mac/Windows terms too much?
<DexterF> they do. they just suck at it. like old mac drivers. no, worse. free drivers = ok but limited 3D
<epqr> ati makes (some) drivers for linux, or at least they have some kind of support for it
<justin_> 3D would be for what?
<jussi01> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<justin_> intense gaming or something?
<DexterF> justin_: yes
<DexterF> and compiz. never mind. desktop eye candy thingy.
<DexterF> Google Earth works with the free driver :)
<epqr> does the KDe desktop effects work with free driver ?
<lupine_85> some of them
<justin_> so the ati driver could be worse in your opinion?
<lupine_85> (that's drivers, not eye candy)
<chronic> epqr, in the testing it does, not sure about stable
<lupine_85> last I used ati, the closed-source driver was... getting better, actually
<chronic> epqr, also depends on the card im sure
<lupine_85> not sure how the Free one is getting along, I'm all nvidia'd up right now
<epqr> yeah..
<lupine_85> mind you, nvidia + KDE's compositing has been a bumpy ride from time to time
<epqr> i'll ask again in amarok 2, in song info, there is a heart with a score behind it. What does it mean. Its located right  above play count.
<bsrat> anyone ever hit the wrong thing on the automatic package update manager and remove half your system? this is on kde4.2
<epqr> bsrat Yes !
<epqr> twice in a row :P
<bsrat> so it's not just me having a brainfart, or is it?
<bsrat> what key did you hit
<epqr> lo, no
<epqr> updated after adding a source
<epqr> adept was set to remove all lsited packages
<bsrat> egh, how does that happen
<bsrat> egh - i meant to say yuck
<DexterF> justin_: works now?
<epqr> dunno really
<epqr> i added this source ; "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main"
<epqr> then when i updated in adpet, it removed all packags listed instead of updating them =P
<epqr> packages*
<justin_> seems to
<justin_> looking for info on binary driver install
<justin_> but they only have 8.04
<justin_> not 8.10
<justin_> only the first step works
<DexterF> justin_: try stick to the free one at first
<justin_> yeah, I guess so, just want to avoid future problems
<DexterF> dont mess around with driver modules on your FIRST DAY on linux.  :)
<justin_> haha
<justin_> sound advice
<_jabba> is that |PaperTiger| guy here?
<|PaperTiger|> _jabba, I am indeed
<|PaperTiger|> _jabba, how'd the meeting go?
<justin_> Thank you so much for your help
<_jabba> |PaperTiger|: i'll say "meh", hopeful but still "meh"
<justin_> I'm going to go look for the next thing that will drive me nuts...I'm sure there will be more
<DexterF> heck yes!
<|PaperTiger|> _jabba, fair enough
<Vermux> in which channel can I get help with firewall set up, network, ect...?
<|PaperTiger|> justin_, always will be :)
<bsrat> my mythtv backend isn't running, alot of things got screwed up
<bsrat> no geany or gedit
<_jabba> i was kinda hoping for it to go better. can't get into more detail because a chanop will yell at me to stay on topic :)
<_jabba> did you figure out what you're doing as far as booting?
<|PaperTiger|> _jabba, true :P
<bsrat> startx to get to a gui :P
<|PaperTiger|> _jabba, tbh. I didn't look at it. I was thinking about it though. And also seeing if I could get the other hard drive to be detected.
<|PaperTiger|> _jabba, and looking for my Vista disk too... I'm thinking of doing Vista, instead of XP this time... Though I'm sure sure if my specs will take it..
<_jabba> you will have to do the same thing with two disks
<_jabba> your menu.lst will just have an entry for hd0,1 and hd1,1 or whatever
<avare> hi, i don't open other hdd partition, my kubuntu language is Turkish, what can i do
<_jabba> but you'll still have to frob grub
<leifdk1978> hmmm ? what is the filosifu of kde
<_jabba> it's easier to do vista with separate disks, for the record
<_jabba> leifdk1978: do you mean "philosophy"?
<leifdk1978> like easy fast or just cutting egde
<|PaperTiger|> _jabba, fair enough. I think I'll take Vista.. If not. Wipe and XP it XD
<_jabba> |PaperTiger|: i like vista a lot more anyways.
<_jabba> are you running a 64-bit machine?
<_jabba> oh, you said 2gb of ram right?
<|PaperTiger|> _jabba, I'm not 100% sure about Vista. I have a x64 CPU and yes, 2gb RAM
<_jabba> what cpu?
<Dark-Star> in what groups is the default user normally? I screwed up the groups somehow ...
<_jabba> Dark-Star: stby
<|PaperTiger|> AMD Athlon X2 4800+
<_jabba>  dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<_jabba> although i think you can take "sambashare" out of there
<_jabba> and also a group named after yourself
<_jabba> so "username"
<_jabba> |PaperTiger|: well, running 64-bit Linux is very cool.
<DexterF> is there a kub 9.04b yet?
<|PaperTiger|> How so?
<_jabba> |PaperTiger|: and you should be able to run 2x2gb right?
<_jabba> DexterF: see title, there's a beta
<Dark-Star> ok. I think I screwed up when I tried to add myself to the group "src"... now I'm only in "src" and no other groups :)
<DexterF> _jabba: oh, hey
<_jabba> Dark-Star: the groups format is easy. type "man 5 group" in shell
<Arminius_> hello
<|PaperTiger|> _jabba, Add another 2gb RAM?
<_jabba> |PaperTiger|: 64-bit stuff is faster because it can allocate more ram :)
<_jabba> like, i get to have a virtual machine with four gigs of ram :)
<Dark-Star> I know, and I didn't delete anything in there. I think "useradd" or something screwed it up...
<Arminius_> got some pretty nice trouble with KWin, anyone able to help?
<Dark-Star> I thought I could do it without editing any files in /etc :-)
<_jabba> in your case, you might be able to run a reasonable instance of windows XP in emulation with 4gb of ram
<_jabba> Dark-Star: to put yourself back in those groups just "sudo vim /etc/group" and put yourself back into those groups
<|PaperTiger|> _jabba, I know that x64 runs faster. Then what about runing Linux at all?
<_jabba> Dark-Star: although swap "vim" for "your favorite editor"
<_jabba> oh!
<|PaperTiger|> _jabba, if I'm giving Windows 4gb RAM?
<_jabba> Dark-Star: sudo kate /etc/group
<_jabba> |PaperTiger|: windows will run in 3gb if you don't use a 64-bit version unfortunately :(
<Arminius_> maybe I should give it a try on "kde
<Arminius_> #kde
<|PaperTiger|> _jabba, wouldn't dual boot just be easier? That's another thing I know :)
<_jabba> Arminius_: what is kwin?
<_jabba> |PaperTiger|: that's the better solution. i just hate rebooting.
<Arminius_> kwin? the default window managing sofware?
<_jabba> |PaperTiger|: but as i said, i've got a ton of ram, so i can run emulation just fine.
<Dark-Star> _jabba: thanks, I know 'bout vi and /etc/groups, and in the future I'll do it the "old fashioned way", I just thought there was an easier way in kubuntu, but it seems I was mistaken
<Dark-Star> thanks anyway
<_jabba> Arminius_: sorry, i don't know much about kde other than it's pretty :)
<|PaperTiger|> _jabba, me too, but hey. If I get to play games, it's all good! Yeah... You have too much, should give a few gb to me :)
<Arminius_> _jabba on that I agree :D
<|PaperTiger|> _jabba, very pretty! XD Much better than GNOME
<_jabba> Dark-Star: there may well be an easier way. i'm hardly an expert as we have just noticed.
<Arminius_> yeah :p
<Arminius_> GNOME almost made me hate linux ^^
<Arminius_> ;)
<Dark-Star> gotta log out now and try it. thanks again!
<_jabba> Dark-Star: wait
<Dark-Star> hm?
<_jabba> Dark-Star: the group thing won't take effect until you log out and back in again
<_jabba> it's a weird unixism
<Dark-Star> umm.. yes, that's why I just wanted to log out :)
<_jabba> so don't do anything drastic if it doesn't work "immediately"
<_jabba> oh, ok:)
<_jabba> ciao :)
<|PaperTiger|> lol. I was using GNOME beforehand. Was okay, but a bit boring. KDE is much easier on the eyes
<Dark-Star> thats why I didn't notice yesterday that all my groups were removed
<Dark-Star> I only noticed today when I suddenly couldn't "sudo" anymore
<_jabba> when i jumped from edgy to hardy and kde 4.1, i started to tell people, wait a minute, this is starting to look prettier than the mac in places
<_jabba> then i installed jaunty a couple weeks ago and wow
<|PaperTiger|> _jabba, not on KDE 4.2?
<_jabba> |PaperTiger|: am now :)
<_jabba> and i can say with confidence, as i am running this instance of jaunty inside xVM on my mac, that it is a lot prettier. :)
<|PaperTiger|> Mac Pro by any chance?
<_jabba> yep
<|PaperTiger|> Thought so. Dual quad core?
<_jabba> 8 procs, 12gb of ram
<|PaperTiger|> How much that beast set you back?
<_jabba> my wife works for apple
<_jabba> we get hardware pretty cheap. :)
<|PaperTiger|> Lucky #@$%
<|PaperTiger|> :P
<_jabba> the macpro, uh, we traded up the macbook pro 17" and threw $500 into the mix for it
<_jabba> then i think i just spent $300 or something on ram
<|PaperTiger|> Nice.
 * _jabba waits for the chanop smack
<_jabba> BACK TO THE LINUX THING
<genii> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<_jabba> it makes emulation work perfectly
<jonesk5> anyone what a rsn network is ?
<|PaperTiger|> lol XD
<Dark-Star> yay, sudo works again :)
<_jabba> thanks genii, i needed that
<|PaperTiger|> _jabba, well, lucky you.
<genii> _jabba: np
<|PaperTiger|> _jabba, mind if I PM to avoid ot again?
<Dark-Star> ok, now back to crosscompiling the kernel :-)
<_jabba> |PaperTiger|: i am lucky to have such a nice machine. with that much ram, my wife and i can use it simultaneously, which was the goal. and sure, pm if necessary.
<jonesk5> It seems im the only one in the house who is able to connect to one of our routers. It is marked as a RSN network, i wonder is that is the reason
<jonesk5> !rsn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsn
<_jabba> but the real thing i was trying to get to is that emulation is way mature
<_jabba> if you have enough ram, with things like VTx and whatever that other thing is, there's very little overhead
<_jabba> my virtual machine is faster than my old desktop.
<|PaperTiger|> _jabba, that's oddly worrying... XD
<_jabba> no, it's a good thing
<_jabba> there's hardware support for virtualization now
<Dragnslcr> Dark-Star- where you looking for a way to add a user to a group from the terminal or from KDE?
<_jabba> so "emulation" really isn't emulating anymore
<lovre> hi all
<lovre> i just tried to update with adept, and i got this error: http://pastebin.com/m274db97d   any help?
<lovre> what do i do
<Dark-Star> terminal would have been ok, but I didn't find it there. Didn't look in KDE though.
<|PaperTiger|> _jabba, lucky you. and as much as I love hearing about your system, that I want to steal! You're going the right way for another chanop smack XD
<jonesk5> nvr mind
<jonesk5> wpa2 == rna
<Dark-Star> I googled and something about using "useradd" came up. I think it worked somehow, except it didn't "add" me to that group but replaced all my groups by the one I specified :)
<Dragnslcr> Dark-Star- from a terminal, adduser <username> <groupname>
<Dark-Star> yes, that's what I tried. You sure it should work?
<genii> Dark-Star: You probably forgot  the -a switch, which APPENDS the group name you put
<Dark-Star> hmm. .. maybe I added a "-G" in there, I'm not sure anymore
<Dark-Star> too bad it's not in my history file anymore. I definitely didn't put in "-a", that might have helped :)
<genii> No waity thats usermod i think (this headache is eye watering and hard to concentrate)
<Dragnslcr> Dark-Star- yeah, useradd is a lower level function than adduser. Probably best to stick with adduser
<Dragnslcr> I know, I can never remember which one is the higher level one
<Dark-Star> hmm... adduser, useradd... I never grasped which one does what ...
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, it's a pain
<Dark-Star> yes, it seems I should have used  "adduser" but I used "useradd". stupid mistake, next time I think I'll edit the group file right away again... just like in the good old times :)
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<drbobb> damn, i got a new bigger hard drive for my laptop, and was about to install the jaunty beta
<drbobb> when it turned out the cd/dvd drive no longer works
<drbobb> so the question is, how do i boot the installer without a working optical drive?
<jeiworth> drbobb: usb?
<drbobb> nope, not supported by the bios
<genii> !pxe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxe
<genii> Hm
<drbobb> ok i know what pxe means, roughly
<drbobb> but i only have windows boxes around the house, so where do i find a boot server
<genii> drbobb: If you have another linux box, you can get it to boot over the network and install that way
<Guba> how can i setup my task bar in kubuntu to show only programs witch are opened in the same virtual desktop
<Guba> not all opened programs
<Guba> :)
<genii> drbobb: You can install into the ram space of a livecd boot all the stuff pxe boot server needs. You will need a box w 2 cd/dvd though... one for the livecd and one for the install cd which will go on the lappie
<drbobb> genii: nogo, that
 * genii contemplated debbootstrap
<|PaperTiger|> Guba, right click on taskbar
<Guba> ok
<|PaperTiger|> Guba, go to settings
<drbobb> it's a little complicated, cause i can't have 2 drives in the laptop
<Guba> what setting
<genii> drbobb: There is an alternate way, get a debian-based linux boot floppy which has support for your ethernet adapter and has debbootstrap.
<drbobb> i must swap out the one that has linux on it, for a basically empty pne
<Guba> panel settings
<|PaperTiger|> Guba, then in the filters section, it will say about programs on desktops
<drbobb> uh-uh, no floppy drive
<|PaperTiger|> No, taskbar settings Guba
<Guba> thanks
<Guba> men
<Guba> men THANKS
<Guba> :)
<|PaperTiger|> Guba, no problem. I found that one out myself too :P Took a while
<Guba> thank you  wery much |PaperTiger|  i looking for that option all the time
<Guba> :)
<genii> drbobb: You could do a temp Wubi install to one of the windows boxes, use that as a lin ux based boot server, uninstall ubuntu from inside Windows on that box when finished
<|PaperTiger|> Guba, no problem. I was looking for that too, when I first started using Kubuntu
<drbobb> well i can put a small partition on the empty drive, put grub's files on it and setup grub to boot from there, once the drive is swapper into the bay
<drbobb> s/swapper/swapped/
 * |PaperTiger| is happy. He helped someone out for the first time :)
<eugen> hey i'm at school, and my internet sped is only "136.20kbps", is there something wrong? It don't think that the network is at fault...
<eugen> my speed was fine when I was running vista the other day, however...
<drbobb> btw optical drives suck, the tend to break down too much
<drbobb> s/the/they/
<eugen> I just installed a clean install of kubuntu 9.04
<drbobb> hmm why would parted refuse to move an ext2 partition?
<PhilRod> |PaperTiger|: Guba: are you guys talking about kde 3 or 4? (I'm just idly curious, because I couldn't find the setting myself)
<|PaperTiger|> PhilRod, I am using KDE 4.2
<PhilRod> |PaperTiger|: ah, just got it (you have to find some empty space on the taskbar, which is in pretty short supply on mine :-)
<drbobb> ok time to give it a spin
<|PaperTiger|> PhilRod, yeah. Sorry. Forgot to mention that
<eugen> hey why can't I set the time and date? when I click to update automatically, I get errors that it can't connect....
<krishna> my kubuntu make some problem with graphic
<krishna> when starting - he dont want switch on but he switch off ...the system
<krishna> :(
<krishna> this is first time that it working
<genii> eugen: You have ntp installed, and a tick (time server) specified?
<krishna> but wiht problems screen is working with much deelay..
<alexismedina> t
<eugen> I did, and it just says that it can't connect to them..
<genii> eugen: Try a different time server then. Thats the most likely thing, if your internet works fine otherwise
<eugen> well..internet is very slow actually..
<eugen> genii: I did a bandwidth test, and its very close to dialup...although I'm at school using thier broadband connection...
<eugen> genii: you think there is something wrong with kubuntu? the internet was going pretty fast when I had vista a few days ago...
<genii> eugen: It's conceivable they have well-known services blocked at the router there
<eugen> genii: well even general surfing the net goes slow...
<genii> eugen:command: top                         should tell if your box is spending undue amounts of resources on something. Firefox sometimes bogs everything when multiple flsh content in multiple tabs
<Dragnslcr> eugen- I've had the same problem. No idea what causes it
<eugen> well, I did a fresh install of kubuntu, I didn't have firefox..
<eugen> genii: I installed firefox eventually, but took about 15 min to download
<genii> OK so it started way before then
<genii> eugen: ifconfig show any collisions for any interfaces?
<genii> I gotta go for a bit, back in 45mins/hour
<eugen> by collisions you mean like dropped packets?
<eugen> oh. no collisions or dropped for any interface..
<Dragnslcr> eugen- looks like it's because System Settings doesn't realize that it needs root privileges to turn on NTP
<Dragnslcr> eugen- you should be able to do "kdesudo systemsettings" to set it
<eugen> ok i'm in system systtings
<eugen> what do I need to set...
<Dragnslcr> It's in Date & Time
<krishna> could someone help me with my screen...and kde
<Dragnslcr> Same place as it is when you run System Settings normally
<BluesKaj> howdy
<sunshine> I'm trying to get all users to use the same wine config. I linked to /home/public/.wine in every home directory and -R 777ed. but get "wine: /home/user23/.wine is not owned by you" (for all users)
<krishna> thx for help -,-
<krishna> what i can change in kde to delete delay for screen
<eugen> how do you install compiz in kubuntu?
<eugen> from the software repo?
<krishna> from compiz
<krishna> now is updating bu i dont know that i make good because i dont know that next time will or not start with system
<krishna> jest ktos kto mowi w tym jezyku i moglby pomoc?:/
<Carrie_> ugh.. anyone here use Konversation?  Is there a shortcut keystroke to toggle between channels? :P
<jamesjedimaster> Carrie_: ctrl+. and ctrl+,
<Carrie_> thanks =D
<jamesjedimaster> anytime
<eugen> hey, how do I start programs as root? (su or sudo)?
<jamesjedimaster> sudo
<peterhil> kdesudo with graphical programs
<eugen> do I need to do that from the terminal?
<pulc> ciao a tutti
<jamesjedimaster> yes eugen
<ranchj> ciao
<calamari> is there some kind of fsck type program for microsfot word documents?
<eugen_> is there a place in kubuntu to see network traffic, or speeds, going between my comp and the access point?
<eugen_> ok there is something seriously wrong with this....
<eugen_> i'm trying to install flash, and it downloads at around 800 b/s...
<eugen_> i'm on a school network, and I know its faster than that...
<eugen_> what could be the problem?
<A_mac> i get this message when trying to update  packages ------>>> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.   what do i do ???
<jamesjedimaster> perhaps others students are watching videos at youtube, downloading iso's
<jamesjedimaster> A_mac: do what the message says: dpkg --configue -a
<A_mac> i did it came up with another message
<A_mac> ill do it agin and copy it
<A_mac> requested operation requires superuser privilege
<_jabba> shuttin down the vm. cheers all.
<jamesjedimaster> A_mac: sudo dpkg --configue -a
<A_mac> You have 1 broken package on your system!
<A_mac> Use the "Broken" filter to locate it.
<eugen_> I keep getting error when I try to install deb...why so?
<A_mac> do i mark for complete removel ?
<A_mac> then reinstall it again ?
<A_mac> or is their a better p2p for linux ubuntu
<A_mac> i was trying to install limewire for linux
<bondo689> my prob: shmconfig -- I created a file "shmconfig.fdi" in /etc/hal/policy which allowed me to use gsynaptics to configure my touchpad, then later I made changes to the "11-x11-synaptics.fdi in /usr/shared/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty which made default changes to my touchpad config, now I cannot enable shared memory-- any ideas?
<jamesjedimaster> A_mac: it's better to uninstall and install again
<A_mac> is thier something better
<A_mac> ok cool
<peppe__> à
<eugen_> how to I make the clock show the time in 12 hour format?
<peppe__> italian?
<jamesjedimaster> !it | peppe__
<ubottu> peppe__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<bondo689> hmm...
<A_mac> that worked great thanks very much
<A_mac> system is back up and running
<A_mac> now i can finish my ircd
<jamesjedimaster> eugen_: system settings -> regional & language
<A_mac> thnaks again  jammesdimaster
<jamesjedimaster> anytime
<aron> f
<aron> g /help
<aron> sorry
<eugen> how do I install stuff in kubuntu? deb? or rpm?
<aron> eugen on Kubuntu 8.10 you can install deb, you can run it after you download from the net.
<A_mac> what is the best linux version to run that will see my wifi system ?
<jamesjedimaster> eugen: with adept (package manager), kubuntu is derivative from debian
<A_mac> none see it
<A_mac> ive tried pc linux 2007 and ubuntu 8.04
<eugen> aron: thats what I did, but KPackageKit fails with error: "Sorry, an error has occured". and closes
<A_mac> and linux xp
<A_mac> that really sux
<jamesjedimaster> A_mac: try a livecd of kubuntu 8.10 or opensuse
<eugen> some people say I need to install things as root?
<A_mac> oh kool
<A_mac> ok
<A_mac> ill get it now
<A_mac> thnx
<jamesjedimaster> or google your wireless card if it is supported
<A_mac> i use a linksys card
<eugen> how do I install deb pakages from terminal?
<jason_froebe> eugen - sudo dpkg -i <package file>
<eugen> thx
<eugen> hey, I'm on school network, and the internet works good, but anytime I do apt-get install, or try to install stuff from the repositories, the download speed is just a few bytes... is the school blocking traffic on those prototols? does the update use a special port or protocol?
<A_mac> i did this line command stuff back when i had my 8088 with a big whooping 200meg hard drive .... that was over 20 yrs ago man.. i for got dos commands.... i dont remeber that decad
<A_mac> too much weed i guess
<A_mac> lol
<A_mac> back in the 5 1/4 drive days
<A_mac> im to old for this crap
<A_mac> why did i try to start a ircd
<A_mac> oh man
<jason_froebe> 8088 would be a 5mb hd :-)  I remember those days well
<siachris> Hello everyone.  I have a problem and am hoping you can help me.  I am running ubuntu 8.10 and i'm trying to set up a virtual machine of XP home.  I have xp home installed on virtualbox ose 2.0.4.  I am having a major issue with trying to share folders from my ubuntu home folder and access it through my xp virtual machine.
<A_mac> oh no
<jason_froebe> but natagia's off topic
<A_mac> i still have that 8088 running here
<A_mac> i use it to run my ham radio bbs station
#kubuntu 2009-04-16
<A_mac> the program was only written in dos
<A_mac> dos 6.2
<A_mac> oh man im old
<A_mac> will kubuntu 8.10 over write everything i have on my hard drive now ? i have alot of stuff on it... dont want to have to reinstall everything again ?
<A_mac> im runing ubuntu 8.04 right now
<daskreech> A_mac: no
<A_mac> ok
<daskreech> !upgrade | A_mac
<ubottu> A_mac: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<daskreech> Why are you upgrading to ibex now ?
<A_mac> ubuntu doesnt see my linksys wifi card neither does pc linux 2007
<A_mac> linux xp did but its in russian
<daskreech> A_mac: Umm ok Why don't you get a live CD and see if Ibex or jaunty will see it
<daskreech> !wifi | A_mac
<ubottu> A_mac: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<A_mac> kool
<A_mac> thnx
<A_mac> is kubuntu better than ubuntu
<daskreech> A_mac: wrong channel to ask in
<daskreech> But yes. Yes it is :)
<jamesjedimaster> I like KDE more than Gnome, so kubuntu is better :)
<Carrie_> Ok, so how can I disable that annoying loud beep when I shutdown the computer? :)
<daskreech> Sounds ?
<eugen> how to you make the clock in kde show it in 12hour format?
<jamesjedimaster> Carrie_: system settings -> notifications
<Carrie_> aww geez... this isn't for gnome :P
<Carrie_> sorry i have 3 channels open :P
<daskreech> Carrie_: glad to almost be of help!
<Carrie_> got me on the right track though :)
<dwidmann> eugen: system settings -> regional & language
<siachris> I really need help setting up shared folders in virtualbox ose 2.0.4.  Can anyone help me?
<Fanfare> siachris: guest os?, host os?
<siachris> my host os is kubuntu and i'm trying to share files with my virtual machine (xp home)
<eugen> hey how do make the time format in 12hour?
<Fanfare> siachris: u need hostadditions within xp installed?
<siachris> i didn't realize that windows needed a specific app in order to see a network drive on a linux system.
<Dragnslcr> eugen- on the clock in the panel?
<siachris> unfortunatly i have to go but i will be back some time this week and hopefully continue this conversation.
<eugen> I don't see any options for the format...
<Dragnslcr> eugen- System Settings -> Regional & Language
<Fanfare> siachris: k
<siachris> thanks though
<eugen> Dragnslcr: thx...I changed it, although I don't see the affect in the tray...I need to log off?
<Dragnslcr> I don't think so, but maybe. Might just have to wait for it to update
<DaSkreech> Dragnslcr: Says that you have to logout to see effects here
<deltagecko> greets to all sysop
<deltagecko> how do i find my hardware info?  which app do i use to see ram, cpu, etc.?  thanks in advance
<DaSkreech> deltagecko: Umm not sure I always use sudo lshw
<DaSkreech> deltagecko: You can do sudo lshw -html > mycomputer.html to get a webpage
<deltagecko> the 'sudo lshw worked....trying to generate webpage now....   :)
<Fanfare> deltagecko: theres also hwinfo
<bartskde2> anyone know how I can customize the kde 4.2 defaults like themes, icons, wallpaper for new users? I've googled til I'm blue with no luck
<deltagecko> thanks - webpage generation is success
<deltagecko> can i do sudo hwinfo -html > mycomputer.html and get a webpage that way also?
<Fanfare> deltagecko: not that i know of...
<Fanfare> deltagecko: never needet html
<deltagecko> ok...good solutions anyway and the webpage generation worked as well - thanks guys
<na_praia> how can i remove kpersonalizer without removing the kde-core kde-devel kde-devel-extras and kdebase??
<na_praia> its weird because when i want to remove kpersonalizer it says it will also remove those packages.... :/
<na_praia> how can i remove kpersonalizer without removing the kde-core kde-devel kde-devel-extras and kdebase???......its weird because when i want to remove kpersonalizer it says it will also remove those packages.... :/
<drbobb> ok, got the jaunty beta up and running
<drbobb> video was broken out of the box for me, unlike previous releases
<drbobb> needed to load sisfb to fix it
<drbobb> still, attempting to upgrade packages via the gui killed the xserver
<DaSkreech> na_praia: I think that those are meta-packages
<DaSkreech> curses
<DaSkreech> drbobb: restart it?
<drbobb> DaSkreech: yeah it did restart, i mean the session was killed
<drbobb> dpkg kept running in the backhround, though
<drbobb> background*
<drbobb> sound seems to be dead too
<DaSkreech> drbobb: It's supposed to ask you if you would like to restart the X session now
<drbobb> DaSkreech: i don't think that's supposed to happen in the middle of configuring a load of upgraded packages
<DaSkreech> drbobb: If the xserver is part of those load of upgraded packages it will
<DaSkreech> dpkg is not that smart it runs scripts which it comes across
<k1en> hi, can anyone instruct on how to create a right-click print option for jpeg/png/doc on konqueror?
<DaSkreech> if the Xserver is in the middle of the set of packages dpkg doesn't know the difference between it and a database or a mp3 streaming server
<GillesM> hello wranr doesn't work on Kubuntu 9.04
<GillesM> xrandr
<drbobb> but what's up with the sound failing to work
<menax> hey buddies!
<menax> I want to install skype. I have downloaded a .deb file from Skype.com, saying is for ubuntu. Right know Iḿ running the Kubuntu 8.04 i386. I run the DEB file but then nothing happens, what is worng with it!?
<astrobear> when select empty trash, my trash isn´t emptied... help pulease :)
<p_quarles> menax: what do you mean by "run" it? what do you do?
<DaSkreech> GillesM: #ubuntu+1
<wirechief> menax how do you "run" the .deb
<DaSkreech> menax: You "run" it ?
<GillesM> DarkriftX:  unbuntu+1 = kubuntu+1 ?
<menax> I just click the icon of skype. A screen came up saying it will install it. A process go but then nothing happens the screen close and then no messages nothing, i have rebooted but no skype app is installed
 * wirechief runs dpkg i <package>.deb
<DaSkreech> menax: try sudo dpkg -i /path/to/skype.deb
<p_quarles> menax: type "which skype" in a terminal window; what's the output?
<DaSkreech> GillesM: Yes
<GillesM> thanks
<menax> menax@menax-pc:~$ which skype
<menax> menax@menax-pc:~$
<menax> no output, just return for new command
<p_quarles> menax: do what wirechief suggested then; if that gives you an error, we'll have a lot more to go by'
<wirechief> yea but with  sudo dpkg -i <package>.deb
<astrobear> how do you do it DaSkreech, how what is it that drives you to be help on a consistent basis?
<DaSkreech> astrobear: Empty trash?
<astrobear> yup
<astrobear> heh
<DaSkreech> Empty Trash doesn't work?
<astrobear> right
<menax> man what happened! I cannot open a konsole!!
<DaSkreech> rm ~/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<DaSkreech> menax: how are you trying to open it?
<astrobear> thank you, i was looking for that in ~/.kde
<menax> it just try to open and then it closes by itself
<DaSkreech> astrobear: FD.o
<astrobear> but seriously, how man?
<DaSkreech> so Gnome XFCE E and KDE all have the same Trash
<astrobear> its impressive
<menax> now i can, weird
<menax> I hate when it does that!1 it reminds me windows....
<menax> Ok
<menax> run the deb installation
<menax> it says itś missing
<menax> menax@menax-pc:~$ which skype
<menax> menax@menax-pc:~$
<menax> libqt4-gui
<menax> should I get that package with adept?
<drbobb> KPackageKit is a big step backwards wrt kde3's adept
<wirechief> menax what do you get with ls *.iso
<wirechief> meanx what do you get with ls *.deb
<Kasm279> ...
<menax> it works now, I have installed the libqt4-gui package with Adept :D
<wirechief> i have iso itis
<Kasm279> i cant get kubuntu to turn on my external monitor D:
<menax> I got that deb on my desktop, firefox left it there
<menax> itś the only file
<Kasm279> firefox? use opera!
<menax> now it works when I put that package with the help from Adept
<Kasm279> anyway
<menax> slow down. Im doing my change from windows to Kubuntu
<menax> I like the KDE interface thats why I use Kubuntu
<Kasm279> menax, me too
<Kasm279> (both things0
<Kasm279> i just need skethup!!!
<menax> I got tired getting the message buy windows, you are a pirate! LOL
<drbobb> damn, it used to be possible to reorder konq's tabs by dragging them around, what happened to that?
<Kasm279> google sketchup**
<menax> I love this is free and it works waaaay better than Microsoft
<Kasm279> menax, i didnt ever get that with win XP MCE
<Kasm279> anyway
<Kasm279> i cant get kubuntu to turn on my external monitor D:
<menax> sorry to ask this
<menax> Iḿ from chile and I dont get what you say there
<Kasm279> but if i restart with it connected, it will clone but i cant set it to extend!
<menax> is a joke?
<menax> oh I see you are asking that
<menax> sorry :P
<Kasm279> XP MCE= XP media centre edition
<Kasm279> oh, XD
<DaSkreech> Guess who's back?
<DaSkreech> Back again :)
<Kasm279> you?
<DaSkreech> menax: install libqt4-gui
<Kasm279> can anybody help with this?
<DaSkreech> !dualhead > Kasm279
<ubottu> Kasm279, please see my private message
<DaSkreech> !xinerama > Kasm279
<Kasm279> DaSkreech, thank you
<DaSkreech> Sure :)
<Kasm279> !thank you, too
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you, too
<Kasm279> !thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<menax> DaSkreech: I have downloaded that package with Adept. I love that application I get all the packages without any command lines. I know in Linux you hace to write some lines, but since Iḿ a windows user this console freaks me out. But I see is very friendly
<DaSkreech> ubottu: thanks
<DaSkreech> menax: :-) That's fine.
<DaSkreech> Command line is very very helpful and quick
<DaSkreech> If you would prefer not to learn it you can still use linux fine
<menax> yep, I have to get used to it.
<DaSkreech> but it is a very helpful thing to learn
<menax> itś just that are so many commands
<menax> its confusing for me
<DaSkreech> menax: But yes install that in adept then click on the Skype DEB package again and it should work
<menax> itś like wevery person have different comnds for do a thing
<DaSkreech> menax: Understood
<menax> there is a web page with the commands to have a list on what to do to search for an issue?
<DaSkreech> menax: Well it's very flexible So many users can build different ways to do the same thing if they like
<DaSkreech> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<drbobb> oh my sound is back
<menax> !love ya bot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about love ya bot
<DaSkreech> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<menax> thanks DaSkreech
<Kasm279> !monitors
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitors
<menax> When is the new 9.04 coming out
<DaSkreech> menax: Sure no need to rush into learning all of them just learn ones that you need and how they are structured
<DaSkreech> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<menax> and I need to reinstalls it, or it update vie automatic installation?
<DaSkreech> astrobear: Me and ubottu are good friends. She slips me answers :)
<DaSkreech> !upgrade | menax
<ubottu> menax: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<DaSkreech> You don't need to upgrade if you don't want to
<DaSkreech> but  Jackalope is niiice
<menax> Kasm279 you have a nvidia card? which one?
<Kasm279> ATi
<Kasm279> in a laptop
<menax> you want to use your monitor and laptop screen?
<Kasm279> menax: ATi 34M
<Kasm279> in a laptop
<Barridus> is there any way to add a "Places" quicklaunch on the taskbar?
<DaSkreech> Barridus: Errrm the Quick Launch plasmoid?
<DaSkreech> Sorry Quick access
<Barridus> Quick accsss?  ok i'll try that
<menax> I got an issue woth firefox, all the fonts in firefox menu are too small, I have tried changing that in system preferences, but still haveing small characters. Where can i change that I can barely read the menus LOL
<Barridus> wait i tried that DaSkreech, that's not it
<Kasm279> OH, CHEESE!
<DaSkreech> What do you want?
<DaSkreech> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.2-0ubuntu0+intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 2339 kB, installed size 7152 kB
<Kasm279> i managed to turn my laptop's screen upside down
<menax> why firefox doesnt respect the fgonts that are in place for KDE, they are so small oin firefox! i want them biiger
<Barridus> DaSkreech, new to KDE here so i'm not sure the words maybe.  Basically, the left-pane of Dolphin has that "Places" pane.  Home, Network, Root, etc.  That would be what I'd like as a toolbar popup plasmoid if possible
<DaSkreech> Barridus: Ah. Nice Umm Dunno there was one in KDE3 but I think it was custom made.
<DaSkreech> Barridus: tried Lancelot?
<DaSkreech> Closest thing I can think of now
<menax> Where can i fix the fonts in firefox, they are so small. By the way thanks fro the help guys!
<menax> I mean the menu fonts, not the html fonts
<DaSkreech> i'm betting there is a KIO that will allow youto get the places though
<Barridus> DaSkreech, thanks for the Lancelot launcher suggestion.  it might fit the bill.  any idea why the "documents" tab is empty, though?
<Barridus> (well the left pane of it, the right 'recent' pane appears to be working)
<DaSkreech> Barridus: ou don't have Nepomuk installed likely
<DaSkreech> hi jono
<jono> hey DarkriftX
<jono> erk
<jono> DaSkreech,
<Barridus> DaSkreech, hmm.  the search daemon?  or am i confusing htat word with something else?
<DaSkreech> jono: It's ok no one ever recognizes me anyway :) How are you and things?
<DaSkreech> Barridus: Close it's the search store
<DaSkreech> strigi searches an nempomuk stores the search
<DaSkreech> Barridus: alt+F5 btw
<jono> DaSkreech, good thanks, you?
<Barridus> alt-f5 brought up lancelot.  i'll look in system settings for nepomuk or strigi
<DaSkreech> Loads of crap happening IRL but my virtual life is grand :)
<Barridus> i swear i saw one/both of them somewhere
<DaSkreech> Barridus: Just for the documents? :) How bad do you want that?
<m4cH1n3> how do i run mIRC on wine? I would really like to know ?
<Barridus> heh, i have "my way" XD  i'm on a netbook i love to streamline
<DaSkreech> m4cH1n3: wine mirc.exe
<m4cH1n3> cheers
<Dragnslcr> Yikes, I won't ask why you'd want to
<DaSkreech> Barridus: I have no documents on this machine but do they come up if you search for the name
<Barridus> DaSkreech, appears i have both installed but disabled.  i'll try turning them on
<DaSkreech> Barridus: ok they are both kinda CPU hungry currently
<ale1987> das how i cam make download of versiom 4.2 of kde?
<ale1987> DaSkreech,  how i cam make download of versiom 4.2 of kde?
<DaSkreech> ale1987: what version of Kubuntu are you using?
<ale1987> DaSkreech, i use ubuntu 9.04 beta
<DaSkreech> ale1987: You have it already
<Barridus> or sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<DaSkreech> open konqueror and go Help -> about KDE
<ale1987> DaSkreech, yes i am use now
<DaSkreech> ale1987: OK what would you like to do then?
<ale1987> DaSkreech, yes chane for kde 4.2 on terminal
<ale1987> change
<DaSkreech> change what?
<ale1987> DaSkreech, look
<ale1987> DaSkreech, i make download of kubuntu 4.2 and apoint a error
<DaSkreech> right
<Barridus> hmm.  "strigi search is not running" is that normal for after it completes the HD grind of the first enabling?
<DaSkreech> what error?
<ale1987> DaSkreech, make in cd
<DaSkreech> ale1987: can you pastebin the error ?
<ale1987> DaSkreech, i was observe in mode live cd and dont get
<ale1987> mode live cd fail
<DaSkreech> The live CD won't start?
<ale1987> DaSkreech, only 1 error of arkive
<ale1987> DaSkreech, exacti dont start
<DaSkreech> ale1987: try safe video mode
<ale1987> DaSkreech, the bar kubuntu is fail and dont start
<ale1987> DaSkreech, more already try  the check disc and show me the error
<DaSkreech> ah the disc is bad
<DaSkreech> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<DaSkreech> If you would like help in portugese :)
<ale1987> DaSkreech, yes i am bad inglish
<DaSkreech> ale1987: no problems if you would like to stay here  I can try help
<DaSkreech> I was just letting you know about your options
<ale1987> DaSkreech, eu to uma merda kkkk
<DaSkreech> ale1987: You have the .ISO file ?
<ale1987> DaSkreech, yes i have iso
<DaSkreech> ale1987: are you on linux or windows ?
<ale1987> DaSkreech, more can be danified
<NotADJ> Is there a way to disable the double-tap clicking behavior on laptops?
<ale1987> DaSkreech, i use windows on 1 hd and linux in other hd
<LjL> NotADJ: i only know how to change that kind of things using synclient, but there's probably better ways
<ale1987> DaSkreech, use 2
<menax> I sawe on a page firefox is a gnome app, thats why KDE settings are ignored by firefox
<menax> could trhat be true
<menax> ?
<NotADJ> KDE is beautiful. but I think it is better for desktops than laptosp
<FloridaGuy> cant install or update anything because of this broken package....    ( E: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-14-generic: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1 )
<ale1987> ale1987@ale1987:~$ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ale1987> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<ale1987> Construindo árvore de dependências
<ale1987> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<ale1987> Os pacotes extra a seguir serão instalados:
<ale1987>   akregator apport-qt ark cdrdao dolphin dontzap dragonplayer
<ale1987>   foomatic-db-gutenprint gdebi-kde gtk2-engines-qtcurve gwenview hpijs-ppds
<ale1987>   ijsgutenprint install-package jockey-kde k3b k3b-data kaddressbook kamera
<ale1987>   kate kde-printer-applet kde-style-qtcurve kde-window-manager kde-zeroconf
<ale1987>   kdebase-bin kdebase-data kdebase-plasma kdebase-workspace-bin
<ale1987>   kdebase-workspace-data kdebase-workspace-libs4+5 kdebluetooth
<ale1987>   kdegraphics-strigi-plugins kdelibs-data kdelibs4c2a kdepasswd
<ale1987>   kdepim-kresources kdepim-strigi-plugins kdepim-wizards kdepimlibs-data
<ale1987>   kdepimlibs5 kdeplasma-addons kdeplasma-addons-data kdesudo kdm kfind klipper
<ale1987>   kmag kmail kmix kmousetool knotes konqueror konqueror-nsplugins
<ale1987>   konqueror-plugin-searchbar konsole kontact kopete korganizer kpackagekit
<ale1987>   krdc krfb ksnapshot ksysguard ksysguardd ksystemlog ktimetracker ktorrent
<ale1987>   ktorrent-data kubuntu-artwork-usplash kubuntu-default-settings kubuntu-docs
<ale1987>   kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts kuser kvkbd kwalletmanager language-selector-qt
<ale1987>   libakonadiprivate1 libao2 libavahi-qt3-1 libboost-program-options1.35.0
<ale1987>   libdbus-qt-1-1c2 libeet1 libgeoip1 libk3b3 libk3b3-extracodecs
<ale1987>   libkdecorations4 libkdepim4 libkexiv2-7 libkholidays4 libkipi6 libkleo4
<ale1987>   libkonq5 libkonq5-templates libkpgp4 libksieve4 libkwineffects1 liblua50
<ale1987>   liblualib50 libmimelib4 libmsn0.1 libokularcore1 libpackagekit-glib11
<ale1987>   libpackagekit-qt11 libplasma3 libpoppler-qt4-3 libqca2 libqca2-plugin-ossl
<ale1987>   libqedje0 libqimageblitz4 libqt3-mt libqt4-assistant libqt4-core libqt4-help
<ale1987>   libqt4-sql-sqlite libqt4-xmlpatterns libqzion0 libsearchclient0
<ale1987>   libstrigihtmlgui0 libstrigiqtdbusclient0 libvncserver0 libzip1 okular
<ale1987>   okular-extra-backends openoffice.org-kde openoffice.org-style-crystal
<ale1987>   oxygen-cursor-theme packagekit packagekit-backend-apt pinentry-qt4
<ale1987>   plasma-widget-network-manager p
<LjL> !pastebin | ale1987
<ubottu> ale1987: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<FloridaGuy> E: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-14-generic: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<ale1987> vai ti fuder m4v
<DaSkreech> menax: It's a GTk app not a Gnome app
<DaSkreech> ale1987: Where is the .ISO ?
<ale1987> m4v, vai se fuder
<ale1987> DaSkreech, here
<DaSkreech> ale1987: please use pastebin if you want to paste something large
<DaSkreech> ale1987: Linux or Windows?
<ale1987> DaSkreech, en pvt?
<ale1987> windows
<DaSkreech> ale1987: ok Hold on
<DaSkreech> ale1987: http://etree.org/md5com.html
<DaSkreech> download md5sum.exe
<DaSkreech> Put it in C:
<ale1987> thanks i go
<DaSkreech> C:\windows\system32
<ale1987> to fora
<ale1987> dificil isso
<rmrfslash> What's the consensus on 9.04? Is it still really buggy?
<rmrfslash> should I upgrade?
<DaSkreech> rmrfslash: how resistant are to youbugs?
<rmrfslash> DaSkreech: depends
<rmrfslash> DaSkreech: There's always gunna be bugs.
<DaSkreech> Yah
<rmrfslash> DaSkreech: Just wondering if it's more or less stable
<DaSkreech> Yes
<rmrfslash> DaSkreech: and if I should upgrade from 8.10 ;)
<DaSkreech> What video card do you have?
<rmrfslash> ATI
<rmrfslash> ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670
<rmrfslash> to be specific
<DaSkreech> Should be goo
<DaSkreech> d
<rmrfslash> why, are there issues w/ nvidia or somethin?
<rmrfslash> Might be a silly question, but if I upgrade, will I be able to update on the 28th to the final release?
<rmrfslash> w/ just an apt-get upgrade
<DaSkreech> Intel
<DaSkreech> rmrfslash: It's what I've always done
<DaSkreech> I upgrade like two days before
<DaSkreech>  wait a week for the madness to stop then update again
<rmrfslash> cool
<rmrfslash> lemme try this out... hopefully I don't end up w/ a brick
<DaSkreech> You shouldn't
<rmrfslash> I already upgraded to KDE 4.2
<DaSkreech> If you do come back and throw something at me
<rmrfslash> shouldn't be a problem right?
<DaSkreech> rmrfslash: SHould be interesting :) What repo did you use?
<rmrfslash> the ubuntu one
<rmrfslash> well... the kubuntu one. i followed the instructions on the kubuntu site
<rmrfslash> i installed 8.10 and installed 4.2
<DaSkreech> rmrfslash: The PPA or the backports one?
<rmrfslash> ummmmmmmm
<rmrfslash> not sure
<rmrfslash> not sure what PPA is
<DaSkreech> can you pastebin //etc/apt/sources.list
<DaSkreech> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<DaSkreech> It's a personal Repo. So you can build your own packages
<rmrfslash> I used backports
<rmrfslash> http://pastebin.com/m3557036b
<DaSkreech> rmrfslash: OK you should be fine then. Ever done a viersion upgrade before?
<rmrfslash> nope
<rmrfslash> just afraid of not having a laptop when it's done.
<rmrfslash> :)
<rmrfslash> Is the code frozen at this point?
<rmrfslash> I'm gunna give it a go.
<rmrfslash> what do I have to lose
<rmrfslash> cya in a bit
<rmrfslash> hopefully
<inuyasha_>   ________       .__       .___ _____.__       .__
<inuyasha_>        ________________
<inuyasha_>  /  _____/  ____ |  |    __| _// ____\__| _____|  |__
<inuyasha_>    /   __   \_____  \
<inuyasha_> /   \  ___ /  _ \|  |   / __ |\   __\|  |/  ___/  |  \
<inuyasha_>  \____    //  ____/
<inuyasha_> \    \_\  (  <_> )  |__/ /_/ | |  |  |  |\___ \|   Y  \
<inuyasha_>    /    //       \
<inuyasha_>  \______  /\____/|____/\____ | |__|  |__/____  >___|  /
<inuyasha_> ____/____/ \_______ \
<inuyasha_>         \/                  \/               \/     \/
<inuyasha_>   ________       .__       .___ _____.__       .__
<inuyasha_>  /  _____/  ____ |  |    __| _// ____\__| _____|  |__
<peaches> i give up. what is it
<LiMaO> peaches: that was a flood attempt i guess =P
<bitterchocs> allo all, anyone using ooo3 on kubuntu? i need help
<peaches> LiMaO: i settled with: Sewfish
<paolo> hey...i still dont know how to install flashplayer
<paolo> or flashplugin rather
<paolo> can anyone help me pls.
<paolo> tnx
<LiMaO> paolo: type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<LiMaO> you'll have support for flash, java, mp3, dvd and many more things all installed at once
<paolo> LiMao:tnx
<paolo> LiMao:i'll try
<paolo> LiMao: the result is E: Couldn't find package kunbuntu-restricted-extras
<LiMaO> you misspelled it
<LiMaO> it's KUBUNTU-RESTRICTED-EXTRAS
<LiMaO> read it carefully.. not kuNbuntu
<paolo> yeah
<paolo> ok ill try it again
<paolo> LiMao:it's still the same result
<paolo> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<DaSkreech> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 25 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<LiMaO> paolo: what are you using?
<LiMaO> paolo: what system i mean
<paolo> what do you mean system?
<paolo> LiMao:what system?
<LiMaO> operating system. which version of ubuntu or kubuntu are you using?
<paolo> LiMao:kubuntu version 6.06
<LiMaO> holy crap
<paolo> why?
<paolo> :D
<LiMaO> paolo: dude, that thing is 3 years old
<LiMaO> why aren't you running at least 8.10 or 9.04?
<paolo> lol
<paolo> It's just all i have
<paolo> :D
<LiMaO> go get something newer
<LiMaO> you're missing a lot
<paolo> actually I just borrow this from my friend
<LiMaO> you'll be impressed when you check out the newest version :)
<jason_froebe> he could do an upgrade in place
<paolo> then i found it so hard to use
<LiMaO> jason_froebe: from something 3 years old? better to try a fresh install
<paolo> jason_froebe:how?
<jason_froebe> it should upgrade fine unless paolo has custom packages installed
<paolo> is there any other way?
<Pasal102> is amarok 2.1 beta already available for kubuntu?
<paolo> cause i just used this for temporary
<jason_froebe> best is to download 8.10 from kubuntu.com
<paolo> jason_froebe:how?/
<DaSkreech> paolo: It's installed?
<DaSkreech> paolo: in anycase flashplugin-nonfree is for flash
<jason_froebe> like LiMaO says, it would be better (at least faster)
 * DaSkreech suggests 9.04 beta
<paolo> where and how can i get that version?
<paolo> can i just download it here?
<paolo> in kubuntu?
<jason_froebe> yup
<jason_froebe> download the iso and burn it to a cd
<jason_froebe> paolo - either 8.10 or 9.04
<LiMaO> jason_froebe: i guess he wants to download it from here, from the channel itself
<LiMaO> heh
<paolo> lol
<paolo> jason_froebe
<paolo> tnx
<jason_froebe> np
<DaSkreech> paolo: 9.04 is much nicer than 8.10
<paolo> DaSkreech:ok2x tnx
<Dragnslcr> I think 9.04 will be my first clean install in a while
<Dragnslcr> Was going to do it with 8.10, but never got around to it
<Dragnslcr> Need to put in another hard drive and set up RAID
<DaSkreech> Dragnslcr: I thnk 9.04 is a good candidate for it. If OO.o ever gets KDE4 sorted then 9.10 might be better
<Dragnslcr> It's mostly moving my home directory that has me worried
<Dragnslcr> I assume it'd be best to upgrade to 9.04 first to get all of the app settings converted
<DaSkreech> Dragnslcr: don't have a ~ partition ?
<Dragnslcr> I do
<Dragnslcr> I'll still have to copy it, though, unless I get really tricky
<Dragnslcr> Right now, it isn't on one of the disks that'll be mirrored
<LiMaO> Dragnslcr: don't move it around. rename it. /home/user-backup
<Dragnslcr> My plan right now is to do a clean install to the new disks (complete with separate home partition), then just copy my home directory from the old disk to the new one
<holyscott> once the rc releases tomorrow, what will the apt-get command be to go from beta to rc?
<Dragnslcr> Only other thing I can think of is to use the home partition from the old disk for the new install, then copy the whole thing to an empty partition on the new disks and rearrange the mount points
<Dragnslcr> holyscott- should be a normal update
<holyscott> if o
<holyscott> if I've been doing daily upgrades, do I basically already have the rc?
<Dragnslcr> Probably pretty close, yeah
<rmrfslash> DaSkreech: Upgraded
<DaSkreech> rmrfslash: Like it?
<rmrfslash> DaSkreech: well... my wireless adapter has ceased to work
<rmrfslash> :(
<DaSkreech> holyscott: yes you do
<DaSkreech> rmrfslash: which adapter?
<rmrfslash> wlan0
<holyscott> I am wanting to do a clean install of 9.04 once its final cause I've somehow broke samba
<rmrfslash> DaSkreech: knetworkmanager doesn't start on boot, I started it manually, and try connecting to my home wireless but it's a no-go
<rmrfslash> DaSkreech: My home network is detected automatically though
<DaSkreech> rmrfslash: use the plasmoid
<rmrfslash> DaSkreech: Ok... found it.
<DaSkreech> rmrfslash: network manager 0.7 isn't really compatible with knm
<rmrfslash> DaSkreech: tried connecting, saw some dialog come up saying "Connecting OceanNet" but nothing
<rmrfslash> DaSkreech: never connects
<rmrfslash> shoudl I quit network manager?
<Dragnslcr> Er, what happened to the disk management part of the system settings...
<DaSkreech> Dragnslcr: what are you upgrading from btw?
<Dragnslcr> 8.10
<Dragnslcr> I'm not imagining things when I remember there being a GUI for setting stuff like mount points, right?
<aga> in gnome or kde Dragnslcr?
<sean> Oh! Herro Prease!
<Dragnslcr> If I was asking about Gnome, I'd ask in #ubuntu, don't ya think?
<DaSkreech> Dragnslcr: No you probably don't have it installed
<Dragnslcr> Quick Google search brings up a forum post from last year that it wasn't implemented yet
<DaSkreech> Funny I remember having it
<DaSkreech> or was that Grub editing?
<DaSkreech> Hmm :-/
<aga> the Q is that i have never seen kde coming with any program like gparted by default.
<Dragnslcr> Well, there is qtparted, which isn't installed by default
<Dragnslcr> That's not what I'm talking about, though
<aga> not in my kde i can assure you.
<Dragnslcr> There used to be a section in System Settings called Disks and Filesystems
<aga> but anyway gotta go.
<DaSkreech> aga: Qtparted hasn't beeen worked on in three years
<DaSkreech> someone starts working on it and it will ship
<DaSkreech> Well "ship"
<aga> dont used, i normally edit from fstab
<Dragnslcr> qtparted worked pretty well for me the last time I used it
<Dragnslcr> Except for there being one annoying bug in the menu entry, but that seems like it's a Kubuntu problem
<DaSkreech> Dragnslcr: not saying it doesn't work. Just no one works on it
<DaSkreech>  that's not gernerally a good sign
<Dragnslcr> Heh, yeah, I just checked the About. (c) 2005
<Dragnslcr> "QtParted is back among the living!  After seeing the message about QtParted's death, the Ark Linux team have decided to continue maintaining it. "
<Dragnslcr> "Last update: 2005-07-06"
<Dragnslcr> Hehe
<DaSkreech> Yep gotta love those posts
<Dragnslcr> kde-apps.org has something called Partition Manager
<Dragnslcr> Don't think it's in the standard repositories though
<Dragnslcr> !info partitionmanager
<ubottu> Package partitionmanager does not exist in intrepid
<Dragnslcr> So the only way to change mount points is by editing fstab manually?
<p_quarles> gparted is still maintained, and contrary to some people's strange beliefs, it is legal to use GTK+ applications with Kwin
<Dragnslcr> Sure, but I don't think gparted does anything with fstab
<dwidmann> hmm, qtparted nolonger exists in jaunty, from the looks of it
<Dragnslcr> Not surprising, if it's been abandoned for so long
<Dragnslcr> Kinda too bad, because it's pretty nice
<p_quarles> Dragnslcr: of course it does
<Dragnslcr> Not that I can see
<bitterchocs> e-jat?
<e-jat> hi bitterchocs
<p_quarles> Dragnslcr: umm, how do you think it sets mount points?
<bitterchocs> 8-)
<Dragnslcr> It doesn't, from what I can see in a quick look through the menus
<Dragnslcr> Looks like it only manages the partitions themselves
<e-jat> bitterchocs: just finish demo kubuntu @ jabatan :) they love it
<p_quarles> Dragnslcr: it does; mount points are set through fstab; unless you can tell me how else gparted does that
<Dragnslcr> If it does, it's not in an obvious place
<Dragnslcr> Can't find anything in the docs about it either
<p_quarles> Dragnslcr: are you saying that it doesn't set mount points, or that it doesn't use fstab to do so?
<Dragnslcr> I don't see anywhere that it sets mount points for partitions
<Dragnslcr> Only creating/deleting/etc. the partitions themselves
<p_quarles> Dragnslcr: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/screens/gparted_1_big.jpg
<p_quarles> third column
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, but it doesn't seem to be editable
<p_quarles> not if it's mounted
<Dragnslcr> Doesn't seem to be editable for an unmounted partition either
<Dragnslcr> If it's possible, they've hidden it pretty well
<p_quarles> Dragnslcr: hmm; dang me I guess you're right; maybe I was thinking of qtparted
<Dragnslcr> Don't think qtparted does it, either
<Dragnslcr> It'd be nice, but I can see why they don't. Disk partitioning is independent of fstab
<Dragnslcr> Anyway, maybe I'll just edit fstab manually and hope I don't screw it up
<Dragnslcr> Maybe that will be easier than creating a new home partition and then copying the directories from the old one
<p_quarles> Dragnslcr: just found an app called mountmanager in the repos; qt4 app that looks to do what you're after
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I found that too
 * willy saludos
 * Daskreech waves?
<Daskreech> rmrfslash: hi
<rmrfslash> DaSkreech: hey
<Daskreech> rmrfslash: Hows it going?
<rmrfslash> DaSkreech: So-so
<Daskreech> Which is so and which is so?
<rmrfslash> DaSkreech: Just had ksnapshot open about 99,000,000,000,000 instances
<Daskreech> :-(
<Daskreech> Man I can never get it to do that
<Daskreech> tops out at 55 million for me
<rmrfslash> tryin hitting the print screen button fast like 10 times
<Daskreech> Oh I don't have print screen attached to ksnapshot
<rmrfslash> Anyways, my biggest concern now is to get my Verizon CMDA Broadband modem working again
<rmrfslash> Was working w/ knetworkmanager
<rmrfslash> when I plug in the modem I see some Mobile Broadband box come up
<rmrfslash> And it says Ovation U720/MDC3000
<rmrfslash> Coincidentally the USB modem is called USB720
<rmrfslash> Though I thought it was made by NOvatel... not Ovation
<rmrfslash> Anyways, there's no way to connect.
<rmrfslash> I tried making a new broadband connection w/ my Verizon credentials and I can get it to blink for 1 second but then it disconnects
<rmrfslash> So, I think my train commute from now on will be lackluster
<shaka> anyone how u can set frequency  of cpu for laptop
<rmrfslash> should I use kppp?
<shaka>  or change default program that controls power management
<k1en> .
<Daskreech> rmrfslash: is it dial up broadband?
<k1en> can anyone tell me how to print on right-click from konqueror (jpeg/png)?
<rmrfslash_> DaSkreech: sorry, I was disconnected
<rmrfslash_> DaSkreech: did you have any feedback?
<rmrfslash_> DaSkreech: or suggestions rather?
<Daskreech> k1en: Might need a service menu?
<Daskreech> Is it a Dialup broadband?
<rmrfslash_> yes
<Daskreech> Might need kppp then
<rmrfslash> It worked w/ knetworkmanager as a cmda connection though
<rmrfslash> which I thought was odd
<rmrfslash> I was using gnome-ppp and kppp until Kubuntu 8.10
<rmrfslash> then all of a sudden I would plug it in and voila it would connect
<k1en> Daskreech, i'm a gnome person myself , i tried googling it and nothing. i guess i can find a service menu tutorial but what printing process konqueror uses ? (i'm running konqueror on gnome)
<rmrfslash> without my putting anything in
<Daskreech> k1en: Ah interesting. Why are you doing that?
<Daskreech> rmrfslash: Might want to ask in #ubuntu+1 or #kubuntu-devel
<k1en> Daskreech, i have a problem with nautilus, i cant get it to print on right-click, thunar cant as well, m users demand it
<Daskreech> k1en: ah ok Umm hold on
<k1en> basically the users dont want to go thru another application to print from the file manager
<k1en> Daskreech, much obliged
<codebaz> hi all . who can help me on networking ?
<rmrfslash> What's ubuntu+1
<Daskreech> k1en: http://lxer.com/module/newswire/view/118201/index.html
<Daskreech> rmrfslash: It's the IRC channel for help with Ubuntu+1
<Daskreech> !networking
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking
<k1en> Daskreech, thank you so much (slow connection here URL still loading..)
<Daskreech> k1en: If you like I can show you another more complex service menu for specific filetypes
<Daskreech> so you only get print options for jpeg etc
<k1en> Daskreech, please. (the page hasnt loaded yet) ,
<Daskreech> k1en: Shall I just give you the direct link to that one :) You can open it and peruse it at your leisure
<k1en> Daskreech, great!
<k1en> Daskreech, seeing that you are a KDE wizard, can I get my mounted smb shared on a sine pane or some sort of bookmarks in konqueror?
<Daskreech> http://www.egregorion.net/works/servicemenus/servicemenu-pdf_0.3.3-kde4.tar.gz
<Daskreech> sine pane ?
<Daskreech> side pane?
<k1en> wrong wording? like in nautilus...
<Daskreech> Oh Umm Dolphin has that
<Daskreech> I think that it's possible for Konqueror to have that
<Daskreech> Well I know it is
<Daskreech> Just haven't looked for that in Konqueror in a long while
<k1en> Daskreech, i would rather use konqueror , maybe in kde you have different wording for it, i guess side pane is wrong, what word am i looking for
<Daskreech> I guess a quick way is to press F9 -> Right click on the sidebar -> new -> folder -> Set URL -> Remote:/
<k1en> Daskreech, thanks
<Daskreech> sure
<leifdk1978> morning
<adiktd> howdy
<codebaz> who can help me on networking ?
<adiktd> ne1 have ne idea y i got no sound, card is recog'd
<codebaz> PLEASE ............................
<adiktd> kmix seems 2 wanna remain muted
<ActionParsnip> sup
<adiktd> hey ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> codebaz: try explaining your issue
<ActionParsnip> adiktd: is the channel that kmix is displaying the correct one for volume
<adiktd> yes
<adiktd> when i right click the icon the mute button box is ticked
<ActionParsnip> codebaz: what are you trying to achieve?  what have you tried
<codebaz> ActionParsnip : i have 2 lan card on LINUX os .
<ActionParsnip> ok, is there an interconnecting device?
<codebaz> ActionParsnip: eth1: 192.168.0.1 connect to ADSL internet & other lan is 192.168.1.1
<codebaz> ActionParsnip: connection OK
<codebaz> ActionParsnip: win OS have 192.168.1.2 IP ok?
<codebaz> ActionParsnip: not pin togather
<codebaz> ActionParsnip: LINUX and WINDOWS
<ActionParsnip> ok so far, see how this is usful rather than saying "codebaz: PLEASE ............................" like a whiny child
<adiktd> how do i unmute kmix
<adiktd> its auto muted
<codebaz> ActionParsnip: whats that problem ?
<ActionParsnip> ok so we have a basic router + 1 linux client and 1 windows client
<ActionParsnip> codebaz: what do you want to happen?
<ActionParsnip> adiktd: not sure, i'd imagine theres a simple command for alsa to unmute
<ActionParsnip> adiktd: i'm not sure personally
<adiktd> cheers
<ActionParsnip> codebaz: so what is not happening between the 2 systes?
<codebaz> ActionParsnip: ّ اشرث ۲ زخپحعفثق
<codebaz> ActionParsnip: I have 2 computer
<ActionParsnip> codebaz: you already told me
<codebaz> ActionParsnip: sharing and networking
<ActionParsnip> codebaz: well they network as they get www
<ActionParsnip> codebaz: do they both have a link to the www
<codebaz> I want to setup a simple network between windows and linux clients
<ActionParsnip> codebaz: well you've got that, you can share files between the 2
<ActionParsnip> and printers
<ActionParsnip> is that what you mean
<codebaz> ActionParsnip : no
<codebaz> ActionParsnip: 2 com not ping togather
<ActionParsnip> codebaz: ok then can you be hugely specific and write what you mean.
<ActionParsnip> ok then you will need to add an entry to /etc/hosts on the linux side and %Windir%\system32\drivers\etc\hosts on the windows side to help resolve the names to IP addresses
<ActionParsnip> usually the router does this but if one is not available then you will have to add this manually
<codebaz> ActionParsnip : wait please ... ok
<ActionParsnip> codebaz: kdesudo kate /etc/hosts
<codebaz> ActionParsnip: ok . Thanks . wait
<ActionParsnip> codebaz: then add a line starting with the name, press tab then type the ip
<ActionParsnip> codebaz: in windows you may have to make the file writeable as i believe windows marks it read only
<ActionParsnip> codebaz: even though most windows idiots use the standard account as admin so any spyware wanting to edit it has free reign to mark it writable anyway
<ActionParsnip> codebaz: so you can add the same thing there
<ActionParsnip> codebaz: the files are CaSE seNSiTIe so dont go adding any weird capitals just because it takes your fancy
<ActionParsnip> codebaz: if you dont give me the info i can't advise
<paindep> \join linux
<ActionParsnip> !away > Roozbeh|Away
<ubottu> Roozbeh|Away, please see my private message
<bitterchocs> anyone knows how to check what is the cause hard disk light keeps lighted up?
<MarkieMark1> !anybody
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MarkieMark1> top
<MarkieMark1> !info top
<ubottu> Package top does not exist in intrepid
<bitterchocs> i did top
<bitterchocs> but aint getting answer whats causing the disk to be read/written
<bitterchocs> its hanging things up
<MarkieMark1> bitterchocs: it's usually there
<bitterchocs> intrepid have top
<MarkieMark1> what does ubottu know huh?
<MarkieMark1> ubottu what do you know?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<bitterchocs> anything else to see y disk is being accessed? and freezing things up? I cant do much here
<bitterchocs> whats kswapd0?
<ActionParsnip> bitterchocs: you could run lsof
<ActionParsnip> bitterchocs: and grep it or pipe it into less
<bitterchocs> ok, lsof  looks better...will try to sort it out...too many columns, not sure which to see
<drbobb> has anyone figured out how to move tabs around in kde4's konqueror?
<drbobb> i mean change their order
<bitterchocs> kde4, am now using dolphin
<kyle_> hi guys, does any one know how i can see what is using my audio drivers at this current moment? My sip software(twinkle) says they in use yet if i quit amarok they still listed as in use. I would like to see what is actually using them. Any one know how?
<kyle_> drbobb: have you managed to ctrl click a link in konqueror having it open it a new tab? like previous versions of kubuntu before jaunty
<drbobb> and another Q: is it no longer possible to have an external taskbar (that is not part of the panel)?
<drbobb> kyle_: that seems to work ok
<kyle_> in jaunty, If i ctrl + left click on a link in konqueror then it opens in a new window. so frustrating.
<drbobb> kyle_: try to fiddle with konq's setting, on a clean install it works like you seem to want it to
<kyle_> So no one know much about troubleshooting audio drivers?
<lokai> kyle_: whats the trouble?
<lokai> kyle_: Nevermind, just read it.
<ActionParsnip> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<bitterchocs> is it normal for winbindd to be running even if we are not accessing any windows share?
<ActionParsnip> bitterchocs: kill the process and run your system a bit, if its fine after a few days, disable it, if it goes weird, reboot and it will restart with the system
<bitterchocs> yup its killed, will wait for a few days to see how are things.
<bitterchocs> the last few min, things look pretty good again, no lagging.
<ActionParsnip> bitterchocs: give it a while so you can test with all the activities you do
<dmadev_> hi to all.. i need an information.. is there any way to upgrade from i386 to amd64 without formatting my partitions? i've a lot of data in different folders and i don't want to loose or to put them up again...
<bitterchocs> yes, but its looking good!
<Mamarok> dmadev_: if your /home is in a different folder, you don't have to reformat that one
<Mamarok> in a different partition I mean of course
<arua> alllloooo
<arua> any body
<arua> help me...please
<arua> how to install new theme in kubuntu 8.04
<Guest39449> hi im after sum help pls
<knk> i bought a lifecam vx500 today.... webcam n my ubuntu o/s isnt pikin it up
<knk> ??????????????????
<dmadev_> Mamarok: the problem is that data are in a lot of folder and also not in the /home directory...
<dmadev_> if i have to format i've to re-setup everything.. that means 2 days... more or less..
<knk> pls help
<Mamarok> dmadev_: well, you should put your personal data in a separate partition anyway, makes life easier
<ActionParsnip> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Mamarok> like don't put personal data in the / partition
<Mamarok> dmadev_: why not move your personal data all to /home?
<Mamarok> where it should be in the first place
<dmadev_> Mamarok: it's not personal data are software
<Mamarok> dmadev_: if it is third party software it should be in /opt
<dmadev_> Mamarok: yes
<Mamarok> so you can just save/backup the /opt folder and then restore it afterwards
<dmadev_> Mamarok: actually the /opt also influents some data in /home and /etc
<Mamarok> dmadev_: and setting up a system never takes 2 days on Linux
<Mamarok> dmadev_: save/backup those folders then
<Mamarok> and then restore the relevant /etc files only once your system is set up
<Mamarok> dmadev_: as a rule, if you have enough disk space:
<dmadev_> Mamarok: it depends on how much does it takes on untar software and configure it ;P
<Mamarok> make separate partitions for /, /home and /opt
<dmadev_> Mamarok: i can't save/restore /etc -.-'1
<Mamarok> once these changes are done, you will have no mor problems afterwards
<Mamarok> dmadev_: why not?
<Mamarok> you just restore the necessary settings in /etc, not *all* of /etc
<Mamarok> and of course you have to do so with sudo rights
<dmadev_> mhmm sorry i was wondering to do that stuff when i'll upgrade to jaunty..
<dmadev_> so i was thinking 'bout new jaunty software compatibility on /etc conf
<dmadev_> but maybe i can first update the whole system to jaunty
<dmadev_> than backup
<dmadev_> format/restore
<Mamarok> hm, that will not work, if you then change the system from 32 to 64 bit
<Mamarok> there will be lost settings in /etc anyway
<dmadev_> probably..
<dmadev_> ok, thanks..
<Mamarok> but there was no problem for me with /home and /opt on a separate partition
<Mamarok> just had to restore minimal stuff from /etc
<dmadev_> Mamarok: i'll separate those dirs on next install ;)
<Mamarok> good idea, once upon a time it was a rule to have separate partitions for that by default, not good this has been dropped in recent distros
<Mias> hi
<dmadev_> Mamarok: right
<Mamarok> the average size needed for / without /home and /opt is easy to calculate for an installer IMHO
<Mamarok> sad it's not done anymre
<Mamarok> anymore*
<ActionParsnip> my / is 2.8Gb :D
<Mamarok> mine is 20G, but with /opt
<ActionParsnip> yikes
 * Mamarok talks about a laptop with 200G
<ActionParsnip> my biggest is 80 but i like to be as small as possible
<Mamarok> and I have almost nothing in /opt, except for Neon
<ActionParsnip> mines empty
<ActionParsnip> strange
<drbobb> ugh, i forgot the command for unsetting away status
<drbobb> ugh, i forgot the command for unsetting away status
<drbobb> konversation had that in a menu, and kde4's quassel doesn't :(
<SlimeyPete> just /away
<SlimeyPete> without any extra parameters
<drbobb> ah good
<drbobb> so it works like a toggle
<drbobb> thx
<gianluca> hello
<gianluca> i have a problem
<Mamarok> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gianluca> if i write #include <string.h> than c="pippo" then cout<<c the result is nothig
<gianluca> why?
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: what language?
<gianluca> c++
<Mamarok> gianluca: this is not a programming 101 course, I'm sorry
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: i'd ask in #C++
<Tm_T> gianluca: also "cout" sounds to me more like C than C++ ...
<gianluca> so?
<Mamarok> gianluca: C++ is *not* C
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T: you can #include <iostream.h> and you get cout cin etc
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: I know (:
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: tell that to gianluca (;)
<leifdk1978> morgening
<android> Hrm, Ive a small issue. when I try to use sftp on konq or dolphin it doesnt work. I can ssh into the box no probs. konq gives me this output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com:80/151986/
<gianluca> hello
<gianluca> so
<gianluca> if i want use string in my program what class i do include?
<gianluca> *must
<dwidmann> gianluca: string.h
<gianluca> i can't but don't run
<gianluca> i can but don't run
<drbobb> damn, the panel's tooltips corrupt my display
<Mamarok> android: you have ssh installed?
 * Mamarok should read better :(
<Mamarok> android: forget my question, sry
<android> Mamarok: yeah, I should have - its only started happening today - I used it yesterday no probs...
<android> *g*
 * android goes to try from a different machine...
<Mamarok> android: you seem to have aborted the process before it could reach the server it says
<android> Mamarok: yeah, its curious, cause I certainly am not abortiung it
<Mamarok> strange
 * Mamarok tries here
<gianluca> so^
<gianluca> ^
<gianluca> ?
<gianluca> #include <string>
<gianluca> string c;
<gianluca>  c="pippo";
<gianluca> 	      cout<<c;
<gianluca> nothing
<android> !paste | gianluca
<gianluca> so?
<Mamarok> android: works for me, maybe you didn't change the port from 21 to 22
<android> grr bot died
<Mamarok> !paste | gianluca
<Mamarok> !pastebin | gianluca
<Mamarok> brilliant, bot is gone :(
<Mamarok> gianluca: please don't paste more than 3 lines in a channel, use pastebin.com to do so
<android> bot is on its way back in
<MarkieMark1> gianluca: main()
<android> oh great...
<drbobb> ok i'll try a different take: to avoid the hassle of downgrading to kde3, i need a IM client that WORKS. Any suggestions?
<dwidmann> gianluca: http://pastebin.ca/1393707
<tr00per> hi everyone!
<Mamarok> drbobb: doesn't kopete work?
<drbobb> not for me
<drbobb> I tried connecting to google talk, and GaduGadu - no luck
<drbobb> both worked OK in kde3
<Mamarok> hm, let me try
<zitsep> hi pals! What is the name of the package what contains kubuntu wallpapers? i am searching for the wallpapers from 8.04-9.04
<zitsep> (beta for the lattest)
<Mamarok> zitsep: kdebase-workspace-wallpapers
<dwidmann> kde-wallpapers, kde-workspace-wallpapers
<Mamarok> that is, for KDE4
<zitsep> i see, thanks :)
<Mamarok> zitsep: also there are tons of additional wallpapers available on kde-look.org
<zitsep> Mamarok, thanks, I am aware of it! I just wanted to save the original wallpapers from 4.10-9.04 for the different ubuntu releases
<Mamarok> drbobb: I had to install Kopete first, sry
<drbobb> and huge loads of wallpaper material on flickr.com ;-)
<zitsep> i've found a good site what keeps them up 'til 2008. 01.
<dwidmann> with kde4, you can get them from kde-look with the "Get new stuff" button in your wallpaper settings
<zitsep> you'll like it: http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2008/01/29/an-ubuntu-retrospective-in-wallpaper/
<drbobb> Mamarok: kopete is in the default install, isn't it?
<Mamarok> zitsep: the Kubuntu wallpaper is the KDE standard one AFAIK
<zitsep> Mamarok, I see! :)
<zitsep> Mamarok, the first kubuntu wallpaper included the name "kubuntu" on the wallpaper, however
<marius> i don't find an odc client for linux
<Mamarok> zitsep: in KDE3, yes
<Mamarok> drbobb: yes, but I removed it as I don't use it
<Mamarok> huhu vaiursch :)
<vaiursch> hi Mamarok
<zitsep> Mamarok, I see. :)
<drbobb> Mamarok: i can sign into gtalk within gmail, but i also need GG
<Mamarok> drbobb: hm, I couldn't connect to GTalk neither :(
<drbobb> heh looks like in jaunty, cron is set up to update /etc/motd every 10min.. what gives?
<Mamarok> drbobb: did you try ask in #kde?
<drbobb> Mamarok: not yet, no
<Mamarok> not sure this is a Kubuntu issue, likely to be one of Kopete
<lexus_> l
<drbobb> darn i miss the old adept. I think i'll stick to command-line apt-get now..
<zitsep> bye
<leifdk1978> hey guys is this the channel to ask aboudt kdevelop
<dwidmann> you can try here ... there might be more knowledgable people about that in #kubuntu-devel though
<asraniel> this is the kubuntu chanel, so no. i don't know if there is a #kdevelop chanel, but walk over to #kde-devel, there are surely people that can help you
<leifdk1978> thanx guys
<t3rminat0r> has anyone tried mpi in ubuntu?
<drbobb> hmmm amarok2 doesn't work too great, either
<leifdk1978> ? is there a update notifier in kde
<jussi01> yes
<leifdk1978> have just changed and yeah cant fiend it
<wesker_> hello is this a chat?
<jussi01> wesker_: support chat, yes
<wesker_> hello world then
<leifdk1978> :)
<drbobb> yep, amarok2 crashes a lot when editing id3 tags
<jose> hola
<jose> hi
<chfwiggum> !kdevelop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdevelop
<guest431> hi is there a way to use sli on kubuntu?
<guest431> i didnt find any driver for my sli cards
<SlimeyPete> guest431: yes, it's possible
<guest431> boards
<SlimeyPete> I'm not sure if it's available in any of the standard configuration screens though
<guest431> do you have an url slimeypete
<SlimeyPete> http://www.justlinux.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-149053.html
<SlimeyPete> I used that, years ago
<SlimeyPete> might still work
<guest431> thank you
<JackWinter> what do i have to install to have dkms properly working ?  just loaded nvidia 180.24 (jaunty) and a realtime kernel and it doesn't seem to compile the kernel module ?
<jose> saludos
<asraniel> anybody here using jaunty and has the problem that kontact does not want to autostart on login ? (it complains about already beeing started)
<jose> how are you?
<jose> someone speak spanish
<asraniel> un poco
<jose> i speak a litle english
<asraniel> pero pienso que esta mejor si tu vas en el canal #ubuntu-es
<jose> yo estoy en el canal no
<larsalex> hello
<larsalex> how do I open a file??
<SlimeyPete> what kind of file?
<larsalex> .rar
<SlimeyPete> so it doesn't open when you click on it?
<larsalex> o
<larsalex> thanks!
<larsalex> it works now
<drbobb> hmm why is apt-get suggesting removal of pulseaudio?
<JackWinter> to answer my own question i think i need to install linux-headers-rt too.
<remoteCTR1> hi all!
<RistoBombata> hi
<serge> people... who know how to in kubuntu setup dual displays? seems no easy ways from settings :-(
<remoteCTR1> someone please help me with a jockey problem, i cannot enable the ati drivers...
<remoteCTR1> serge what card?
<serge> intel
<rmrfslash> Way back in the 8.10 days knetworkmanager allowed me to simply plug in my USB modem and connect. Now w/ the NetworkManagement plasmoid it thinks I have an Ovation U720 or a 1.1 root hub and I can't connect for the life of me.
<rmrfslash> Was wondering if anyone had a similar issue.
<remoteCTR1> serge njo easy way, if any way at all...
<serge> hard way I know :-) but too lazy to do it with it ;-)
<serge> I installed kubuntu beta now and seems much things still not changed ever from kde3 ;-)
<remoteCTR1> i think i getting nuts here
<remoteCTR1> rrrrrrrrrrrr
<remoteCTR1> stoopid hardware drivers windows says i can activate an ati driver but if i click on activate precisely nothing happens
<custombrush> my system fans are running very fast at kde 4 and under gnome very slower
<Marfi> How far behind Ubuntu will Kubuntu be released?
<Marfi> I'm thinking about switching this release
<JontheEchidna> Marfi: By 10 or 20 minutes tops :)
<Marfi> JontheEchidna: ah, ok. Sounds like a plan. Is there a #kubuntu-release-party?
<JontheEchidna> nah, I think they just share ubuntu-release-party
<JontheEchidna> one big family, so to speak
<Marfi> Ah, ok. Thank ya much. =)
<lun4tic> hi
<Marfi> hey hey lun4tic
<lun4tic> how can i get my Intel Dualcore laptop to boot ubuntu 64bit?
<lun4tic> don't all intel dual core cpus have 64bit extensions?
<KDE90> hello all
<KDE90> how to im enable effects in KDE 3.5
<lun4tic> when i try to boot a live cd the system just keeps on rebooting on and on
<bolt_> IR remote not working
<leifdk1978> ?how do i see wich version of kde i am running
<bolt_> it tells you
<rmrfslash> leifdk1978: just type in the name of a kde app at the konsol and add --version
<rmrfslash> % kopete --version
<leifdk1978> thanx
<rmrfslash> Do NetworkManagemnt and knetworkmanager call upon the same codebase? I'm really trying to figure out how knm could work and this nm plasmoid is apparently not wanting to connect me to the damned internet.
<SlimeyPete> I imagine knetworkmanager is communicating with networkmanager via dbus
<SlimeyPete> that's the usual way to do it as far as I know
<rmrfslash> I was told to cease using knm
<rmrfslash> as knm and the plasmoid conflict
<san> msn
<rmrfslash> (plasmoid being the preferred option)
<rmrfslash> (apparently)
<rmrfslash> for now I'm reverting to kppp
<rmrfslash> which is craziness
<rmrfslash> oh well
<bolt_> rmrfslash: see my PM
<eugen> hey, how do you install compiz in kubuntu?
<eugen> software manager?
<bazhang> !ccsm | eugen
<ubottu> eugen: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<bolt_> filash player not working
<bolt_> plz help
<bazhang> !flash | bolt_
<ubottu> bolt_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<bolt_> morning
<eugen> thx
<eugen> ubottu: I've isntalled compiz and the setting manger, how do I enable it now?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eugen> Bazhang: I've isntalled compiz and the setting manger, how do I enable it now?
<bazhang> eugen, is this ubuntu or kubuntu
<eugen> kubuntu
<eugen> i know that in ubuntu it would be under appearence...
<eugen> but i don't know where it is in kubuntu
<bazhang> eugen, try alt f2 ccsm
<bolt_> don't work
<eugen> that opens up the settings manager, but don't I need to first enable compiz itself?
<bazhang> eugen, what about in desktop effects (system settings iirc)
<eugen> bahang: I think I found it system settings->default programs-> window manger
<bazhang> eugen, oh you are crossposting in #ubuntu
<eugen> but there are two options: compiz, or compoiz-custom.
<bazhang> eugen, I will let them handle it then
<eugen> whats the difference between the two
<bolt_> anyone know how to opperate a polaroid
<totix800> Hey, for a while my GTK apps aren't looking like my qt apps anymore. They look like old apps in the 90s, I don't know how to describe it any better but maybe you know what I mean
<bazhang> bolt_, what does that have to do with kubuntu support
<bazhang> bolt_, keep it in channel
<bolt_> is this thing working
<SlimeyPete> nah
<White_Pelican> what's the best channel to go into for the kubuntu 9.04 remix
<White_Pelican> ?
<ikonia> White_Pelican: we #ve told you this yesterday
<ikonia> White_Pelican: the remix is unofficial and for kde 3.5 only
<ikonia> White_Pelican: you posted a URL to it
<White_Pelican> I meant for support
<felix_> hola
<ikonia> well it's unofficial
<White_Pelican> I see
<ikonia> White_Pelican: pretty much on your own in terms of support - but at the same time, I'm sure people in +1 may help out if they know
<ikonia> oh - bye then
<artpoetryfiction> Anyone know how to call the Nvidia X server tool with Admin rights? ... sudo ....
<ikonia> artpoetryfiction: gksudo nvidia-settings
<artpoetryfiction> ikonia: thanks
<drbobb> oops what is one supposed to do when plasma is completely frozen?
<drbobb> i mean, no response from panel, task list or desktop
<eddy_> problem with my profile in kde 3.5.10, I can't change the wallpaper. Only doing right click on the image>actions>....
<eddy_> I'm using Ubuntu Hardy with kde 3.5.10
<drbobb> especially now that ctrl-alt-backspace is disabled, leaving no halfway clean method to restart my session....
<drbobb> ok got rid of it with pkill plasma - what next?
<drbobb> shouldn't a session manager auto-restart a dead plasma, or something?
<artpoetryfiction> drdobb: I personally just replaced my plasma config with a default and started over
<bolt_> hello
<drbobb> heh, i just restarted it manually (alt-f2), so far so good
<bolt_> youtube wont work
<bazhang> bolt_, in ubuntu or kubuntu
<bolt_> kubuntu
<bazhang> bolt_, please keep it in channel, ie dont PM please
<drbobb> ok lemme ask again, does anyone know of a way to reshuffle the tabs in a kde4 konqueror?
<bolt_> click and drag
<bolt_> bazhang: kubuntu
<drbobb> bolt_: nope doesn't work
<bolt_> yeah drag one tad to the other tab you want to swap it with
<bolt_> you can duplucate tabs you know
<rmrfslash> When's my Jaunty RC1
<rmrfslash> When is *my* Jaunty RC1 comin' out
<rmrfslash> ;)
<rmrfslash> ooo.... looks like it's slated for today :)
<rmrfslash> well, at least ubuntu RC is
<bolt_> flash
<drbobb> bolt_: dragging seems to load the url of the initial tab in the one you drop on
<drbobb> that is not what i want
<drbobb> (and not what dragging does in firefox)
<bolt_> dudlucate and close
<drbobb> yes one can kludge around it
<drbobb> but it's quite clumsy
<rmrfslash> uname -m
<rmrfslash> woops
<katie> hey, my web browsers (firefox,galeon) freeze on me for about a minute when either javascript or flash is loading-- has anyone dealt with this?
<bolt_> mine does that
<katie> bolt: do you know why?
<katie> do you do anything to deal w/ it?
<bolt_> no i just wait
<rmrfslash> katie: firefox has been in a slow decline over the last year or so
<rmrfslash> katie: My firefox will occasionally begin consuming somewhere in the ballpark of 120% CPU
<rmrfslash> until I just force quit it and restart
<Guest70298> bonjour à tous
<guest431> je vodrais etru un etoile
<guest431> etre
<Guest70298> j'ai un soucis, je ne peux visionner des video sur youtube et autres
<Guest70298> il me manque un plug in, mais je ne sais ni lequel et ni comment y insaller
<proger369> how to copy config folder on bootable kubuntu ?
<bazhang> !fr
<Ubotwo> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Guest70298> merci
<proger369> and in english please :D
<katie> rmrfslash: is there a browser I can use that isn't slow like that? galeon does the same thing..
<proger369> i must copy "config" on C:  i'm not an administrator on Windows and i must to copy that to my pendrive
<rmrfslash> katie: I dunno, sadly Firefox is the browser that most people are using outside of Linux
<rmrfslash> katie: you can try opera
<genii> proger369: So if I understand correctly: You are booted to livecd, and want to copy a file/folder from what is the Windows C: drive to an external USB stick or so?
<katie> hmm, okay
<katie> so there really is no fix to this firefox thing? it's just a common thing that everyone deals with? that seems really weird
<rmrfslash> katie: opera is hell-bent on standards compliancy (ACID tests and what not) and in my opinion, it looks and feels nicer... but has far less market penetration than Firefox.
<proger369> genii: yes :D
<genii> katie: Much of the time the issue seems to be memory leaks or other issues with Flash plugins, etc.
<rmrfslash> katie: how often are you experiencing this. You know some peoples' javascript can be written like crap and cause the browser to hang.
<proger369> genii: and Windows must works correctly later
<katie> i experience it pretty often, actually with gmail
<katie> when I load gmail at first, I can't interact with the page for about a minute
<katie> and other popular sites-- if I load weather.com, I can't do anything on that page for about a minute, either
<rmrfslash> katie: that's not *necessarily* the browser's fault, but the browser should detect javascript that's getting out of control w/ memory and ask if you want to kill it (which firefox does on occasion)
<hunter> hi folks..
<katie> it's almost like it won't let me interact with the page until everything, including all ads, are loaded
<genii> proger369:  The livecd does nothing to your hard drive to alter it, unless you actualy decide to install the operating system. When on livecd, on the desktop appears shortcuts to the windows drive and to the usb stick?
<rmrfslash> katie: oh, this seems bad. people don't deal w/ this
<hunter> queston: how can i get a mac address from the ip... anybody knows?
<katie> I didn't have this problem a few weeks ago, some update screwed something up
<rmrfslash> katie: what version of ff are you running
<katie> 3.0.8
<hunter> mac addresses?
<rmrfslash> katie: hmmm.... kubuntu 8.10?
<genii> Bah, work. AFK
<proger369> genii: my kubuntu doesn't see windows drives but a PSP, flash drive and others works.
<katie> it's hardy, whatever that is
<katie> let me see
<maskedone> So im trying to network using SMB to my wife's computer. So far I can see the workgroup in dolphin/konq but its empty
<katie> 8.04
<maskedone> if i use JFTP it shows all the folders but that program does not let me copy/paste stuff within shared folders
<maskedone> Im thinking the problem is i have it password protected and konq/dolphin dont give me an option to try to login to the remote comp
<proger369> genii: when I install kubuntu on the disk the partitions will work ?  (sory for my english xD )
<eduhell> greetings, I'm trying to setup dual screens on kubuntu jaunty beta using Randr
<eduhell> it is working fine but a small part of the notebooks desktop is showing on the lcd monitor
<eduhell> can anyone help me?
<Pici> eduhell: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<eduhell> ok
<eduhell> thanks
<proger369> genii: my USB drives are on desktop :)
<BluesKaj> maskedone, make sure your wife's pc is Mshome
<genii> proger369: You don't require install of Kubuntu to move files between disks you can see on the desktop of the booted cd
<rmrfslash> katie: you could try reinstalling ff
<hunter> mac address? anyone.. maybe..
<bazhang> hunter ifconfig
<rmrfslash> katie: $ sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox && sudo apt-get install firefox
<rmrfslash> or I think there's a reinstall switch for apt-get
<proger369> genii: so how can I do that ? I don't see C:\ and other disks ;/
<genii> proger369: Please open the program called Konsole, and then to type in: mount                     and then hit enter. The results you see, copy with mouse and then use pastebin to show me the result.
<genii> !paste | proger369
<Ubotwo> proger369: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<genii> proger369: On Kubuntu the disks will not be called like C: D: and so on but different names than Windows calls them
<maskedone> BluesKaj hers is WorkGroup but i do see WorkGroup ib konq just when i go in it there is no comp listed
<BluesKaj> which windows , maskedone ?
<maskedone> vista :(
<maskedone> i have a feeling if i disabled password req on her machine it would work but id rather not do that
<BluesKaj> ok, so is my wifes's pc and if you use MSHome as the pc name
<BluesKaj> you should get a login oprtion to the shared files
<maskedone> the workgroup she is under is workgroup and when i go into there with dolphin it is empty and eventualy says timed out
<proger369> genii: yea i forget here- http://paste.ubuntu.com/152149/
<genii> proger369: OK, reading
<maskedone> what i dont get is why it worked fin on the other program i mentioned? except on that one you cant move files sadly
<maskedone> i had set up the other one to login with her user/id password and thats how it suddenly worked, was wondering if there is something like that i can change in konq or dolphin
<genii> proger369: OK, in that, the drives of sdb1 and adc1 seem to be your removeable ones, but the main drive is not there. Please in Konsole to do: sudo fdisk -l                     and then pastebin also those results
<BluesKaj> maskedone , do you have samba installed , i assumed you do
<maskedone> yup have samba installed
<proger369> genii: ok here http://paste.ubuntu.com/152151/ :)
<genii> proger369: Reading
<genii> proger369: Good, that shows us your Windows disk is sda and the partition we likely want to mount is the one called /dev/sda2
<BluesKaj> maskedone, try this : sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/smbmnt && sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/smbumount
<genii> proger369: Work requires me a few minutes. Please be patient, I will return
<proger369> genii: yea I see it on another aplication but i can't to open
<proger369> genii: ok but i must go to city i have 15 minutes left ;/
<maskedone> says /usr/bin/smbmnt: no such file or directory
<maskedone> im starting to wonder is im missing a samba file or something odd like that?
<BluesKaj> ok maskedone , install the samba GUI it gives you options to share , but you need to setup file sharing on MShome on your wifes pc , it's part of the Workgroup
<maskedone> ok
<maskedone> is it called Samba GUI in package manager?
<genii> proger369: Back for a bit. So to try:    sudo mkdir /media/sda2 && sudo mount -t ntfs -o user /dev/sda2 /media/sda2                              And then please pastebin result of any errors if they come. If no errors, see if command:  ls /media/sda2               shows the files there
<proger369> genii: not errors /media/sda2 doesn't want open
<genii> proger369: Please pastebin the oerrors it says then please
<genii> *errors
<genii> (probably filesystem is marked unclean)
<genii> BRB 2-3 minutes
<proger369> genii: they are in Polish xD i translate on google...W8
<BluesKaj> stuff to do ..BBL
<proger369> genii: it's   lack of power to this location
<proger369> genii: sory but I must go my friend is waiting I go there for 1,5 hour. want my e-mail for send instructions ?
<tsuther> hello all - anyone using evolution with kde on jaunty?
<genii> proger369: Just return here later
<Pici> tsuther : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<proger369> genii: OK I will be :D
<tsuther> <Pici>: thx
<maskedone> BluesKaj, now im running SMB4K as my Samba GUI and it lets me get into the comp but gives me errors anytime i try to mount a folder to view it
 * jtholmes is away: for about 3 hours
<Mamarok> !away | jtholmes
<Ubotwo> jtholmes: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<BluesKaj> maskedone, now try these commnds in the CLI since you've installed smb4k :sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/smbmnt , then , sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/smbumount
<maskedone> first command did not work second command did
<maskedone> and error i get in smb4k is error 112 = Host is down
<maskedone> and yeah its not down lol
<maskedone> im searching google and it seems to be a commong problem
<maskedone> uid in program is set to 1000 btw
<bolt_> humm
<maskedone> online says its because ubuntu does not come with smbfs support only CIFS now that we're having this problem
<genii> sudo apt-get install smbfs                  in that case
<BluesKaj> strange , doesn't samba come installed by default ?
<Ash-Fox> !pm | bolt_
<Ubotwo> bolt_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ubottu> bolt_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Ash-Fox> !language | bolt_
<ubottu> bolt_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Ubotwo> bolt_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> ubotwo: part
<bolt_> ash-fox: what was that your gay , good for you
<bazhang> bolt_, stop that
<Ash-Fox> !etiquette | bolt_
<ubottu> bolt_: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<bolt_> bazhang why
<bolt_> fine
<bazhang> !coc > bolt_
<ubottu> bolt_, please see my private message
<moonflux> what's the best way to debug plasma crashing and restarting all the time? kde 4.2.2 on kubuntu jaunty
<moonflux> apport or what its called pops up the first time but doesn't have a useful stacktrace
<moonflux> I think I've got the -dbg packages installed
<moonflux> (kdebase*-dbg)
<bazhang> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<genii> BluesKaj: No, samba does not. the smb.conf file exists for instance and smbclient is installed, but smbfs is not, and samba itself is not
<BluesKaj> ok genii , gotcha
<genii> BluesKaj: I think the rationale is that since nfs is the native *nix way and not smb, just the client
<pinheiro> Riddell: ping
<pinheiro> somthing wrong with the planet page
<p_quarles> pinheiro: speaking of Planet, nice work on the new kmix icons :)
<pinheiro> p_quarles: thanks dough a lot of people seam confused about what they are
<pinheiro> or what kmix is
<p_quarles> really? in any case, those icons do a good job of providing a visual explanation, at least to a greater degree than past mixer icons I've seen
<pinheiro> think so 2
<eagles0513875> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<yurimxpxman> has AIM stopped in pidgin for anyone else?
<jason_froebe> yurimxpxman - I had to resign in to AIM but no further issues
<yurimxpxman> jason_froebe: I
<yurimxpxman> oops
<yurimxpxman> jason_froebe: I've tried reconnecting, different accounts, etc... nothing works
<jason_froebe> yurimxpxman - I'd say wait a few minutes and try again
<yurimxpxman> jason_froebe: I've waited a few days ;-)
<jason_froebe> dunno then
<yurimxpxman> jason_froebe: what server are you using?
<jason_froebe> ask on #pidgin is my advice
<yurimxpxman> jason_froebe: no one's answering
<Ketrel> Is there a repo with Amarok 2? (and if so, is it already included?)
<jason_froebe> Ketrel - it is included in Kubuntu 9.04
<the_dark_warrio> my windows entry on grub menu is not showing. This happened after I've installed Kubuntu, how do I add it back?
<BluesKaj> !grub | the_dark_warrio
<ubottu> the_dark_warrio: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<the_dark_warrio> BluesKaj: The problem is the opposite. I had windows, and after installing kubuntu the windows entry was gone, although I can access windows HD with kubuntu
<rmrfslash> I'm trying to install the proprietary driver for ATI but the little tool is saying my xorg.conf file is "invalid"
<rmrfslash> I've even erased the sucker altogether, but i still get this error. Anyone gots any suggestions?
<on51aught> Im sorry I just joined, what seems to be the problem?
<rmrfslash> I'm trying to install the proprietary driver for ATI but the little tool is saying my xorg.conf file is "invalid". I even tried erasing the file altogether but I still get this error. Then I tried dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg and *still* get this error.
<on51aught> intrepid ibex ?
<rmrfslash> jaunty actually
<rmrfslash> I'm riding a jackalope right to beta-ville
<on51aught> nice,
<on51aught> well, the only thing I could come up with was that the ati driver for some reason doesnt work with the updated version, which will require ATI to release a driver for jaunty in the near future
<rmrfslash> yeah... the only thing I like about jaunty is linux 2.6.28 and that now my laptop touchpad returns after a suspend-to-ram
<on51aught> have you tried installing xubuntu and then retrying the driver install
<rmrfslash> why would I install xubuntu?
<on51aught> I believe some of the kernal files are a tad different. I've heard of people getting drivers to work after installing Xubuntu
<on51aught> it was just a thought
<rmrfslash> I like KDE better than XFCE
<on51aught> same here
<rmrfslash> I don't even see the point of xfce to be honest...
<Pollywog> is there a way (in Intrepid) to have the KDE panel only show the apps in the current desktop, as was possible in Hardy?
<rmrfslash> It's in the task manager settings
<Pollywog> rmrfslash: for lower perforning machines
<Pollywog> ty
<rmrfslash> right click on the task manager and the first window has check boxes for doing exactly that
<Pollywog> thanks
<rmrfslash> so why not just run Joe's Window Manager ;)
<rmrfslash> Jubuntu
<on51aught> Im running intrepid server on an old pentium III and 512 of SDRAM
<rmrfslash> Jubuntu in launchpad: Ubuntu for Jewish people
<on51aught> have had no problems, even when testing my applications
<rmrfslash> Ubuntu with a focus on Jewish culture
<on51aught> are u serious?
<rmrfslash> im serious
<on51aught> thats hilarious
<rmrfslash> I know.
<on51aught> do they have a afrubuntu?
<rmrfslash> lol
<rmrfslash> Satbuntu
<genii> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<on51aught> back to your problem rmrfslash, which ATI card are you trying to install the driver for?
<rmrfslash> Mobility Radeon HD 3670
<on51aught> damn man, looks like your stuck until ATI releases a driver for the new version, which wont be until after the official release of JAunty. Then again it's ATI and we all know how slow they are on releasing drivers.
<Pollywog> I do not see a task manager in KDE4
<Pollywog> not in Intrepid
<Pollywog> I think Jaunty has it
<vdvas> hello.i'm russia man
<rmrfslash> The open source ATI driver is coming along too sloooooooowwwwwly
<vdvas> how i can change use kdewallet to seahorse?
<rmrfslash> no there's one
<rmrfslash> I'm using it
<Pollywog> I must have a faulty install then
<rmrfslash> You to to the add widgets thing?
<rmrfslash> No Task Manager?
<Pollywog> not a problem, when my new laptop arrives I will do a clean install on this one
<Pollywog> no task manager here
<rmrfslash> oh
<rmrfslash> oh
<rmrfslash> yeah
<rmrfslash> It might be a 4.2 thing
<rmrfslash> :( sorry
<Pollywog> np
<rmrfslash> I keep forgetting I upgraded my 8.10 to KDE 4.2.2
<rmrfslash> KDE 4.1 is severely limited and buggy
<rmrfslash> you'll be happy w/ jaunty
<Pollywog> I upgraded Hardy to Intrepid but after Jaunty is released I will do a clean install, I am running Jaunty in virtualbox
<Pollywog> it is nice
<rmrfslash> yeah, it's nice
<rmrfslash> But I'm having a) problems w/ my ATI proprietary driver and b) with the NetworkManager plasmoid that won't let me use my USB Verizon CMDA modem
<Pollywog> when I upgrade ubuntu, something is always broken, usually Nvidia
<Pollywog> but a clean install fixes it
<rmrfslash> That's why I'm starting to like ATI. AMD is the only company who released the specs of their graphics cards even through the 6xx  models to the open source community
<Pollywog> I ordered a HP2133 netbook for $300 and when it gets here I can upgrade the desktop machine
<proger369> genii: I'm back :D what I can to do ?
<proger369> genii: I'm ready :D
<BluesKaj> !ru | vdvas
<ubottu> vdvas: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<BluesKaj> oops
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<vdvas> ubottu: I want to speak english, because it return me to school time 9in my mind) wherre I learn it)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<carlos_> Hola a tots
<rfa> hallo an alle
<rfa> hab hier nen kleines Problem habe Kubuntu Jaunty zulaufen und meine Plasmoid lassen sich nicht mehr frei auf dem Monitor verschieben
<jamesjedimaster> !ge
<ubottu> ქართული ენაზე დახმარების მიღებისთვის გთხოვთ შემობრძანდით #ubuntu-ge / Kartuli enaze dakhmarebis mighebistvis gtkhovt shemobrdzandit #ubuntu-ge
<jamesjedimaster> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<rfa> thanks
<genii> /back
<genii> Bleh
<roadrunner1> is there a way to make a message box popup in GUI from the command-line?
<genii> If you have some gui app, you run it in a terminal and it will automatically do that
<genii> Bah, another ask-n-run victim
<rmrfslash> roadrunner1: try looking into kdialog
<rmrfslash> oh, yeah... he/she's gone
<rmrfslash> :-/
<ActionParsnip> also could use: zenity --error --text 'Hello World!'
<rmrfslash> zentiy is gnome though, right?
<ActionParsnip> !info zenity
<ubottu> zenity (source: zenity): Display graphical dialog boxes from shell scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.0-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1840 kB, installed size 4924 kB
<ActionParsnip> doesnt say
<rmrfslash> man zenity?
<rmrfslash> !info kdialog
<ubottu> Package kdialog does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> aye its gtk
<KDE30> !info ATI
<ubottu> Package ATI does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> !find dial
<ubottu> Found: freeradius-dialupadmin, wvdial, diald, dialign, dialign-tx (and 19 others)
<KDE30> !info ati-radeon
<ubottu> Package ati-radeon does not exist in intrepid
<rmrfslash> too bad kdialog *does* exist
<ActionParsnip> !info dialogue
<ubottu> Package dialogue does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> !info dialog
<ubottu> dialog (source: dialog): Displays user-friendly dialog boxes from shell scripts. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-20080316-1 (intrepid), package size 257 kB, installed size 1364 kB
<rmrfslash> man zenity: display GTK+ dialogs
<KDE30> how i install drivers to KDE 3.5? i installed KDE 3.5 in Ubuntu 8.10 and in KDE Desktop i try open Catalyst Contol Center but im get error how to im install ati driver what is for kubuntu
<rmrfslash> man kdialog: no man page
<rmrfslash> so there *is* a man page in kubuntu for zenity, but not for kdialog
<rmrfslash> go figure
<ActionParsnip> weird stuff huh
<rmrfslash> if that's what were calling it, then yeah.
<jamesjedimaster> kdialog --help
<rmrfslash> jamesjedimaster: yeah... poor mans man page
<theuser1> how can i see national geographic documentry movies in urdu or hindi (indian) language on internet. i comes in those languages on tv in india through.?
<rmrfslash> the cable company
<theuser1> rmrfslash:  i need that on the internet
<rmrfslash> rmrfslash: national geographic is not a public access (free) channel, so I don't think you can find NG content on the internet freely
<rmrfslash> woops, why did I writ my own name
<ciros_> -.-   stupid thing isnt saving right
<theuser1> rmrfslash:  i see many movies on youutube. in english
<rmrfslash> more or less illegally
<rmrfslash> theuser1: I don't think this is the correct channel for those kinds of questions anyways.
<rmrfslash> theuser1: not that I'm moderating this channel or anything
<theuser1> ya. well thought some one new
<theuser1> knew
<rmrfslash> hulu is a cool site
<rmrfslash> that's about all I know
<Ciros> what is the best method for accessing windows shares
<rmrfslash> samba
<Ciros> -.-    guess now just to bang my head to get that working right
<Ciros> but am happy enough that 9.04 is working, just too bad I cant install drivers for my vid card, as that seems to be what causes weirdness.
<rmrfslash> I think you can use a few things: 1) Alt+F2 and type smb://... 2) konqueror 3) $ mount -F smbfs
<Ciros> yeah have to set up shares or something I am sure.
<rmrfslash> Well yeah
<rmrfslash> You would need something to mount ;)
<Ciros> well that I have P  my desktop that has my bookmark backup
<rmrfslash> samba doesn't support file locking... just an FYI
<Ciros> cept I can get to the computer just not the folders.
<rmrfslash> I haven't done a lot of samba stuff
<robinr> rmrfslash: according to docs it does
<rmrfslash> really? I tried using a samba share fro SVN and wouldn't work cuz I couldn't get exclusive file locks
<robinr> maybe misconfigured
<rmrfslash> only NFS supported exclusive file locking
<rmrfslash> that could very well be
<lup0> shouldn't the RC be today out?
<rmrfslash> it was a crappy NAS
<rmrfslash> lup0: that's what I thought
<robinr> there are lots of options for locking in samba
<rmrfslash> lup0: of course "today' isn't over
<ActionParsnip> rmrfslash: is in some coutries
<rmrfslash> lup0: at least for us EST dwellers ;)
<lup0> rmrfslash: 2 hours left in my today :)
<ActionParsnip> 4 hours for us
<Ciros> only 3pm for me......
<lup0> "This is still a release candidate." <- From update-notifier-kde -d
<lup0> does that mean the RC is in the repositories?
<Ciros> yeah.....I know that i just did 9.04 update from  update-notifier-kde -d.
<lup0> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/TechnicalOverview <- This page also seems to be talking about RCs
<victor__> does it exit a simillar aplication to gnome-art for kde???
<Administrator> hi i was wondering if kubuntu could use a quad core cpu?
<Administrator> ?
<cricketol> hi i was wondering if kubuntu could use a quad core cpu?
<joshjtl> how can I extract a zip file that is multiple parts?
<rmrfslash> Administrator: I think it should be able to. Do a cat /proc/cpuinfo
<rmrfslash> My machine, which is a quad core shows CPUs 0,1,2,3
<ActionParsnip> joshjtl: unzip <first zip file>
<ActionParsnip> joshjtl: if its a rar then read
<cricketol> cool and what about the ddr types? can it use 3 ?
<ActionParsnip> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<joshjtl> ActionParsnip: its a zip but just unzip file1 will be enough for it to do all the files in the multiple file?
<ActionParsnip> joshjtl: give it a go. i'd imagine it will read the next file automagically
<victor__> does it exit a simillar aplication to gnome-art for kde???
<rmrfslash> cricketol:  I have ddr3 in my laptop, works fine
<rmrfslash> and ddr3 in my workstation
<shock_day13> hey how are you?
<ActionParsnip> rmrfslash: does it make a difference over ddr2?
<rmrfslash> ActionParsnip: theoretically
<slow-motion> hi
<ActionParsnip> rmrfslash: i want visible / experienceable speed increase not theoretical
<rmrfslash> ActionParsnip: I think ddr3 is theoretically 2x the speed of ddr2 so...
<rmrfslash> But all your favorite applications are now 2x more bloated over that same span of time so....
<rmrfslash> I think it all evens out :)
<Dragnslcr> ActionParsnip- I doubt you'd notice the difference for normal programs
<ActionParsnip> ok i'll save my cash
<Dragnslcr> Most programs these days have the network or the hard disk as the bottleneck
<ActionParsnip> very much so
<ActionParsnip> hardware scsi raided SDD drives
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<Dragnslcr> I wouldn't buy a new motherboard, CPU, and memory just for DDR3, but if you're building a new system, DDR3 is probably the standard by now
<rmrfslash> ActionParsnip: ;)  there ya go  RAID
<rmrfslash> ActionParsnip: I want RAID 5 solid-state drives
<ActionParsnip> hard raid, not this software rubbish people use
<rmrfslash> ActionParsnip: yep... I got a PERC i/6 in my machine
<ActionParsnip> rmrfslash: sweet!
<rmrfslash> The soft RAID is good though.
<rmrfslash> At work we got a bunch of the same machine
<ActionParsnip> i dont rate it compared to hard
<rmrfslash> we tested Software RAID 5 vs Hardware RAID 5 vs a single disk
<rmrfslash> obviously the single disk was garbage
<rmrfslash> But sw and hw raid were surprisingly comparable
<rmrfslash> i don't remember the results
<rmrfslash> and our tests were
<rmrfslash> and our tests werent extensive
<Dragnslcr> Okay, so maybe DDR3 boards are still a lot more expensive
<Dragnslcr> My motherboard does hardware RAID. Have to do a clean install of 9.04 and set up the mirror
<rmrfslash> Dragnslcr: how many drives do you have/does it support?
<ActionParsnip> rmrfslash: when ive needed raid ive always bough a seperate card so that all the raiding is taken away from the OS
<Dragnslcr> I'm just going to mirror a couple 500 GB drives. Right now I'm just running on a 250 GB
<rmrfslash> ActionParsnip: yeah, which is the best scenario
<Dragnslcr> I think it supports up to 6 drives
<rmrfslash> Dragnslcr: RAID 5 support?
<Dragnslcr> Yep
<Dragnslcr> 0, 1, 0+1, 5
<rmrfslash> Get 3 or 4 drives, RAID 5, you're machine might be clear for lift-off
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<Dragnslcr> I'm doing it primarily for redundancy, even though I've never had a disk fail (except for that 40 GB IDE disk that had been sitting in a closet for two years)
<rmrfslash> Oh crap... I gotta run
<rmrfslash> cya
<hggdh> quesiton: what data should be asked for a possible memory leak in plasma (c.f. bug 343944)?
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 9.04 RC http://kubuntu.org/news/9.04-rc | Jaunty/9.04 support only in #ubuntu+1 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 8.10 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4.2.2 out http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2
<slow-motion> n8
<Arminius>  ok I'll try to sum my big problem up I got some trouble with KWin and Compiz as window managers I set KWin as default manager, but at restart, Compiz is always set back as default window manager, and I have no idea why. and it's causing me some trouble (no top bar on all windows) anyone an idea?
<Arminius> I tried an several other channels, but nobody really knew
<Arminius> on #kwin V13 told me <V13> that kwin is your window manager but instead, compiz is run <V13> most probably /usr/bin/kwin is either a link to compiz or a shell script <V13> ask in a #ubuntu or #kubuntu channel
<ScorpKing> Arminius: you have gnome or kde?
<Arminius> kde
<Arminius> 4.2
<Arminius> Intrepid
<ScorpKing> hmm.. not sure about 4.2 but what's in ~/.kde/Autostart/ ?
<pgc> alguien habla espanol??
<Arminius> there is:
<jamesjedimaster> !es | pgc
<ubottu> pgc: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Arminius> kwin --replace.desktop
<Arminius> and
<Arminius> update-notifier
<ScorpKing> Arminius: did you add kwin --replace.desktop ?
<Arminius> I don't think so...
<Arminius> I tried a lot of things so I'm not 100% sure :s
<ScorpKing> Arminius: can you pastebin the output of ~/.kde/Autostart/ ?
<Arminius> ok...
<Arminius> how to I get the ouput on ~/.kde/Autostart/ on konsole? :$
<ScorpKing> ls -l ~/.kde/Autostart/
<Arminius> thanks :)
<ScorpKing> sorry :O
<Arminius> http://www.pastebin.ca/1394334
<Arminius> here :)
<ScorpKing> kwin --replace.desktop just doens't seem right for a filename. remove the kwin -- and leave only replace.desktop
<ScorpKing> Arminius: also, what's in that file
<ScorpKing> ?
<Arminius> sec
<Arminius> [Desktop Entry]
<Arminius> Icon=unknown
<Arminius> Name=kwin%20--replace
<Arminius> Type=Link
<Arminius> URL[$e]=kwin%20--replace
<Arminius> I get that in the .desktop file
<ScorpKing> that's wrong as far as i know
<Arminius> and the update-notifier looks empty to me...
<ScorpKing> Arminius: remove that file and create a new one caller kwin-replace.sh
<Arminius> ok
<Arminius> by remove you mean delete or just copy it somewhere else?
<ScorpKing> inside that put - #!/bin/sh kwin --replace
<ScorpKing> on seperate lines though
<Arminius> first line #! second line /bin/sh kwin --replace
<ScorpKing>  kwin --replace on the second line
<Arminius> ok
<ScorpKing> and #!/bin/sh on the first
<Arminius> done
<Arminius> so now relog and test?
<ScorpKing> yep
<Arminius> ok brb ;)
<Arminius> ok relogged but still the same problem :s
<Arminius> which isn't normal
<ScorpKing> hmm..
<Arminius> because it should run that script at startup an replace compiz with kwin :s
<Arminius> I mean it look foolproof to me :s
<Dragnslcr> Arminius- are you trying to disable compiz?
<ScorpKing> does kde4 not have a place where you can disable compiz effects or is it something you installed later?
<rmrfslash> To upgrade to RC1, should I just run apt-get upgrade?
<rmrfslash> If I'm running 9.04b?
<Arminius> Dragnslcr -> yes, because it's causing the top-bar to not appear
<Dragnslcr> rmrfslash- should be, yeah
<rmrfslash> cool
<rmrfslash> Will this fix all of my problems forever?
<Arminius> ScorpKing I don't know... I desinstalled compiz with Adept
<Dragnslcr> Arminius- look in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/
<rmrfslash> just looks like a bunch of VLC updates :-/
<Arminius> so I don't understand why it's even working
<Dragnslcr> See if there's a compiz script in that directory
<Arminius> ok
<rmrfslash> libgl1-mesa-dri, libgl1-mesa-glx, mesa-common, etc.
<ScorpKing> thanks Dragnslcr
<Arminius> ah yes there is
 * ScorpKing sends a dragon Dragnslcr's way..
<Arminius> 25enable-compiz
<Molotov> bonsoir tout le monde
<Dragnslcr> I had the same problem
<Arminius> hehe ScorpKing, you were getting desperate too ;)
<Dragnslcr> I wrote down the file name for anyone else that ran into it
<Arminius> thats great
<Arminius> thanks a lot :D
<Arminius> you are my saviour ;)
 * ScorpKing is still on 8.04..
<Arminius> shall I delete the file?
<rmrfslash> Is anyone elses splash screen and fade in on 9.04 all weird lookin?
<ScorpKing> rather move it
<Arminius> ok
<rmrfslash> splash screen gets hacked to pieces and then the fade-to-desktop is choppy
<rmrfslash> or is this just me
<Arminius> apperently I can't cut it, just copy it :s
<Arminius> shall I start Dolphin in sudo mode?
<ScorpKing> yep
<rmrfslash> all upgraded
<rmrfslash> maybe I should reboot this sucker
<Arminius> what the??? :o access denied to the file!
<Arminius> even in sudo mode?
<Arminius> that's impossible!
<Arminius> isn't it?
<Dragnslcr> Arminius- hold on, found a better way
<Arminius> ok
<Arminius> via konsole?
<ScorpKing> nite everyone
<Dragnslcr> Arminius- go to ~/.kde/share/config
<Arminius> ~/.kde/share/config ok
<Arminius> an?
<Arminius> d
<Dragnslcr> Look for the compiz file there
<Dragnslcr> Should be a file compizasWM
<Arminius> yeah
<rmrfslash> Yeah, that upgrade did nothing.
<Arminius> you are a mentallist ;)
<Arminius> ok pasted the file away
<Arminius> should I relog myself?
<Dragnslcr> Arminius- yeah, after you rename or delete that file, logout and log back in
<Arminius> ok
<Arminius> brb
<Arminius> didn't work :'(
<Dragnslcr> Hm
<Arminius> also that file I moved only contained one line: custom
<Dragnslcr> Yeah
<Dragnslcr> Open /etc/X11/Xsession.d/25enable-compiz in a text editor
<Arminius> ok
<Arminius> in sudo mode?!?
<Dragnslcr> if [ -e $HOME/.kde/share/config/compizasWM ] && [ -e /usr/bin/compiz ] ; then export KDEWM="/usr/bin/compiz"
<Dragnslcr> Does it look something like that?
<Arminius> sec
<Arminius> if [ -e $HOME/.kde/share/config/compizasWM ] && [ -e /usr/bin/compiz ] ; then
<Arminius> 	export KDEWM="/usr/bin/compiz"
<Arminius> fi
<Arminius> that's what it contains
<Arminius> copy/past ;)
<Arminius> e
<Dragnslcr> Hm
<Arminius> does it make any sense?
<Dragnslcr> Not yet
<Dragnslcr> You have konsole open?
<Arminius> yes
<Dragnslcr> All right, let's try this
<Dragnslcr> cd ~
<Dragnslcr> To go to your home directory
<Arminius> ok
<Arminius> and then?
<Dragnslcr> cp /etc/X11/Xsession.d/25enable-compiz ./compiz_test
<Arminius> done
<Dragnslcr> nano compiz_test
<Dragnslcr> Then replace the export... line with: echo "true"
<Dragnslcr> And put echo "false" on a new line after the fi, just for fun
<Arminius> lol :p
<Arminius> and how do I edit it?
 * PhilRod didn't know about /etc/X11/Xsession.d - definitely one to be aware of
<Dragnslcr> Edit the file?
<Arminius> yeah... in the konsole
<Arminius> it opened it inn nano
<Arminius> but how do I edit it?
<Dragnslcr> PhilRod- yeah, that's what caught me when I upgraded to KDE4
<Dragnslcr> Arminius- just by typing. nano isn't like vi
<Arminius> ok
<Ciros> nano is a pretty  fun editor
<squier> hi all
<squier>  i new user kubunt;)
<Arminius> ok I changed that
<Arminius> how do I save and exit?
<Dragnslcr> Arminius- ctrl-o to save
<Arminius> welcome to kubuntu squier
<Ciros> ctrl+x to exit
<Arminius> ok
<Arminius> and now relog?
<Dragnslcr> Arminius- nano shows common shortcuts at the bottom. Save is called "WriteOut"
<Dragnslcr> bash compiz_test
<Arminius> ok
<Dragnslcr> What does that print?
<Arminius> false
<Dragnslcr> Which is exactly what it should do
<Dragnslcr> Weird
<Arminius> isn't that... good? xD
<Dragnslcr> Heh, not really
<Dragnslcr> Because it means the Xsession.d script shouldn't be changing KDEWM
<Arminius> did you get the same result as I when you had the problem?
<Dragnslcr> No, I think just removing the compizasWM file worked for me
<Dragnslcr> echo $KDEWM
<Dragnslcr> What does that print?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Arminius> sec
<Arminius> kwin
<Ciros> mine doesnt print out anything lol
<Dragnslcr> So I don't think compiz is even running
<Dragnslcr> ps aux | grep compiz
<Dragnslcr> See if that shows anything
<Arminius> but thats strange :s PhilRod hadn't we done tests saying that compiz was running? :s?
<Arminius> ok
<Arminius> sec
<Arminius> 1000      6176  0.0  0.0   1844   548 ?        S    23:33   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/compiz --sm-client-id 10a8432d50000123982853900000100290026
<Arminius> 1000      6228  2.0  1.4  56436 29164 ?        SL   23:33   0:26 /usr/bin/compiz.real --ignore-desktop-hints --replace --loose-binding --sm-client-id 10a8432d50000123982853900000100290026core ccp
<Arminius> 1000      8119  0.0  0.0   3272   812 pts/3    S+   23:55   0:00 grep compiz
<Arminius> that's the copy/paste result ;)
<Dragnslcr> Bah, so what's starting it
<Dragnslcr> Do you have anything in ~/.kde/Autostart/ that might be running it?
<Arminius> checking
<Arminius> I got 3 files
<Arminius> kwin-replace.sh
<Arminius> which I put in after V13 on the Kwin channel suggested me to
<Dragnslcr> That might be it. What's in that file?
<Arminius> #!/bin/sh
<Arminius> kwin --replace
<Arminius> that should replace compiz with kwin at startup should'nt it?
<Dragnslcr> In theory, but if it isn't working, there's no point in having it there
<Arminius> it's not fixing the problem, just solving it...
<Arminius> ok
<Arminius> there was the backup file for that .sh
<Arminius> and there is another file
<Arminius> update-notifier
<Dragnslcr> Hm
<Arminius> I don't undestand why that shell script isn't doing it's job, I mean it's like math, 1+1=2, no room for error!
<Dragnslcr> What happens if you run "kwin --replace &" manually?
<allan_> kjj
<Arminius> I'll get [1] 9354 and I will start fine
<Arminius> bug solved... until I restart
<Arminius> ;)
<Arminius> I tried that
<Arminius> was the first thing I tried ^^
<Dragnslcr> So something must be starting compiz
<Arminius> and after the autostart
<Arminius> because the shell is "overruled" in some way
<Arminius> a virus maybe? :p
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<Arminius> sorry but got2go now...
<Byron> Hello all
<Byron> I'm on the Acer Aspire One netbook and am wondering how to disable suspend to RAM and suspend to Disk.
<Arminius> that in power management I think byron
<Arminius> thanks a lot for your help everyone!
<Byron> Arminius: I removed it, but when I close my lid, it suspends it and I have to reboot the computer so that I can use it again. The screen flickers as the mouse moves, otherwise it's a black screen.
<Byron> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Arminius> sorry Byron, then I have no idea... :s
<Byron> Arminius: No worries. I would have given someone else the same answer.
<alfredo> -------------------------hola
<LjL> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<wir> Hello all
<Sonnentae> I Have a disk in my machine I never knew about and I am trying to mount it or format it but I can't seem to, what can I do?
<ActionParsnip> Sonnentae: run sudo fdisk -l  to make sure its seen
<Sonnentae> ActionParsnip: It shows up as not having a valid partition table?
<Sonnentae> Would that indicate that it is empty?
<ActionParsnip> Sonnentae: ok thats fine, do you expect any data on it?
<Sonnentae> not sure, It's a work box so if there is don't want to delete it, can I scan it somehow?
<ActionParsnip> Sonnentae: you could use foremost to extract the data from the partition
<Sonnentae> Am trying cheers
<Sonnentae> ActionParsnip how could I format it if there is no data?
<ActionParsnip> Sonnentae: i'd recommend gparted
<Sonnentae> sweet, legend!
<Mamarok> !info mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer (source: mplayer): The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu17 (intrepid), package size 4322 kB, installed size 10088 kB
<ActionParsnip> Sonnentae: you can then partition it and format it
<irishman> Hi everyone
<Sonnentae> ActionParsnip do you know what command I should run in foremost to get a quick scan going?
<ActionParsnip> Sonnentae: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Foremost
<venik> why can't I open documents on a SAMBA drive with OpenOffice?  Other programs can use files form that same folder, but not OpenOffice writer or spreadsheet
<venik> form--> from
#kubuntu 2009-04-17
<ubuntu> pls who can help me?
<p_quarles> !ask | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntu> how can i install yahoo messenger on kubuntu?
<p_quarles> !kopete | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<ubuntu> but the webcam not work
<ubuntu> ??
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj you know a guru in central Indiana I could talk to?
<compilerwriter> For that matter anyone know a good hardware guru in central Indiana I could talk to.
<compilerwriter> slow chat day I see
<lorecaster> salutations!! :D anyone know where i can KLM codecs?
<doug_f> haha no kidding
<lorecaster> anyone, anyone?
<lorecaster> bueler? bueler? bueler?
<lorecaster> :P
<luar_brilhante> im on kubuntu. when i insert a pen or cd it auto-appers a window suggesting thing to do with the inserted media. how do i do to desactivate that windows?
<luar_brilhante> does anyone as a clue?
<luar_brilhante> thnkx in advance
<psyco> anyone know a plasmoid I can get that tells me the load per core on my cpu?
<psyco> I have an AMD x3
<triune> u kno x3's are x4's with a fault core, right?
<hallowname> brutal stuff, lol
<psyco> yup
<psyco> but x3 = higher OCs because less cores
<psyco> and way cheaper XD
<psyco> and its the new Phenom IIs so its super awesome fast
<psyco> anyways, i need a multicore cpu monitor pplasmoid
<httpdss> hi people, im having trouble trying to figure out which is the strigi client on kde4.2, anyone can help me ?
<Dragnslcr> The System Monitor plasmoid can track each core
<psyco> woooooow
<psyco> i fail
<psyco> thanks Dragnslcr
<lorecaster> no one wanna answer my q? :(
<lorecaster> KLM codecs for ubuntu?
<LjL> what is KLM?
<httpdss> LjL: K-Lite Mega pack ... i think
<LjL> uhm yeah, found it on google
<LjL> not sure why we'd want it
<LjL> also, it's quite clearly windows-only.
<httpdss> LjL: very true
<httpdss> lorecaster: try out VLC
<httpdss> i did a really stupid question up there but had no answer ... is quicksand the answer ? or is there a more advanced solution through kio ?
<lorecaster> vlc has the 475 codecs built in?
<httpdss> lorecaster: no, but you'll mostly find the ones you need ;)
<lorecaster> i have a problem with many AVI's not having audio
<lorecaster> ones that clearly worked in widnows
<httpdss> lorecaster: there are codec packages on *ubuntu but vlc covers most of my needs
<lorecaster> *ubuntu?
<httpdss> lorecaster: short for all ubuntu distros (kubuntu edubuntu etc etc etc)
<lorecaster> ahh, star as in wildcard
<lorecaster> for example, VEXILLE a 2007 anime played beautifully in windows but has no sound is is choppy in ubuntu
<lorecaster> thought it was strange
<jorge__> hola
<httpdss> jorge__: hi ! i you have questions in spanish please do them on #kubuntu-es ;) si tenes preguntas en espanol, porfavor utiliz'a el canal #kubuntu-es .. gracias
<lorecaster> even after downloading DivX drivers, i still get no sound. i don't get it.
<lorecaster> and yes, sound is
<lorecaster> ON
<lorecaster> :P
<lorecaster> listening to a song in rhythmbox now :(
<seele> i upgraded from intrepid to jaunty and i can't launch any applications
<seele> any ideas?
<massimo> ciao
<flux__> hello
<lorecaster> can anyone help me on this persistant codec issue?
<unknown212> hola
<lorecaster> hi :)
<farg4321> hi how is everyone today?
<farg4321> anyone know some stuff about kubuntu?
<farg4321> got a question..
<alex-admin> всем привет
<farg4321> what language is that?
<alex-admin> it is russian
<alex-admin> Hello from russia to all
<farg4321> nice
<alex-admin> why it is nice?
<farg4321> It is fun to see another language
<jufers> could someone please tell me which command to apply to enter the Spanish channel
<alex-admin> UNDERSTAND. )) yes it is fan a little. ))
<alex-admin> can somebody tell me how to register my login?
<jufers> could someone please tell me which command to apply to enter the Spanish channel
<farg4321> como esta
<alex-admin> i dont know...
<jufers> someone speak spanish
<farg4321> como esta
<jufers> bien y tu
<farg4321> asi asi
<jufers> necesito inbresar al canal español pero no recuerdo el comando
<alex-admin> and someone speak russian
<peaches> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jufers> ingresar
<farg4321> i forget some of the russian... how do you say hi in russian?
<jufers> thanks
<alex-admin> привет
<farg4321> necesito i think is need al canal is channel? someone the command in espanol..?
<alex-admin> you can read it like privet
<farg4321> ahhh like pronunciation "priv-et"
<alex-admin> yes)))
<farg4321> yack she mash...polish ithink
<alex-admin> ok...i come out for an 1 hour....ind came back
<farg4321> how to say goodbye?
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<farg4321> how do you say goodbye in russian?
<alex-admin> Пока  read like Po-ka
<farg4321> then poka alex-admin
<alex-admin> good bye
<farg4321> :
<farg4321> :)
<farg4321> in the mayoria the channel? ubuntu for communication in english.. Fpr ayuda in spanish, please enter in the channel?
<blood> hello
<farg4321> privet
<blood> every one
<farg4321> hi blood
<blood> i have't came here for a long time
<farg4321> why not?
<blood> i use the xp for a time
<farg4321> oh
<blood> for some reason
<mona> hello
<mona> hello
<farg4321> well what are you using now?
<mona> hi
<mona> hi
<farg4321> hi mona
<mona> =)
<blood> <farg4321>do you compile the linux kernel
<farg4321> no do you?
<blood> learning
<blood> where are you come from?
<farg4321> i sent message
<vladislaw> buenas noches
<farg4321> muye beun
<vladislaw> podria alguien ayudarme con un asunto de kde ?
<Dragnslcr> !es | vladislaw
<ubottu> vladislaw: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<eugen_> when running many programs, can I make all them go away when I rotate to a new desktop
<eugen_> (in compiz)
<yu> 我是ubuntu 8.10，装了kde4.2.2，与kubuntu 9.04x相比，出了9.04的特性外，有其他区别吗？
<ziroday> Hi, what has replaced kooka?
<ziroday> nevermind, found it
<slicslak> i have kubuntu burnt to a disk and need to do some paritioning
<slicslak> is there a partition manager present?
<Dragnslcr> gparted should be on there
<slicslak> Dragnslcr, that's what thought, but it doesn't seem to be.  at least it's not in the run path.
<slicslak> what path do you have it in?
<Dragnslcr> Did you check Adept to make sure it's installed?
<slicslak> i'm on the livecd
<Dragnslcr> Okay
<eugen> hey,..how can I synchronize the kde multi desktop feature with the compiz one?
<slicslak> arg, i'm getting a 404 not found [ip: 91.189.88.40 80] when trying to install gparted
<alex-admin> hi all
<holyscott> Is it a know bug that it is next to impossible to get samba working in kubuntu (9.04 RC)
<holyscott> ?
<alex-admin> i do not know. i work in kubuntu 1-st day
<holyscott> I thought I had messed up something, but it don't work on a clean RC upgrade, and I did find a launchpad bug on it.
<zaapiel-mobile> dudes
<zaapiel-mobile> 9.04 is awesome
<zaapiel-mobile> w00t
<triune> dont u mean kde 4.2?
<triune> been using it for 2 months in 8.10 :D
<ajibarra> hi all
<ajibarra> i have a problem...who can helps me?
<zaapiel-mobile> just ask it
<zaapiel-mobile> and someone will help if they can
<ajibarra> ok
<ajibarra> i connect to microsoft vpn with kvpnc but i must run this program as root, later root overwrites my .ICEAuthority file and then i cant start kde, i must chown this file
<ajibarra> i googled that and i read that i can run kvpnc with kdesudo and this dont overwrite the file but if i run kdesudo i cant connect to vpn
<kev_> \nick skittlelinux18
<kev_> ooops
<skittlelinux18> wrong slash lol
<skittlelinux18> hey guys i have a quick question
<zerothis> Anybody know how to get a Lexmark X4530m working with Linux (scan and print, usb or wireless)?
<skittlelinux18> i just downloaded the latest virtualbox-ose .deb file. when i tried to install it, i got an error message telling me: "dependency not satisfiable: libqt4-network" well the problem is that i cannot find that package in apt-get or adept manager... even after updating packages. anyone know where i can get it?
<zerothis> skittlelinux18: kev_: synaptic reports that its in us.archive.ubuntu.com/main (intrepid)
<kev_> yeah, i had to enable unsupported updates to get it.
<kev_> thanks, though zerothis
<cheratto> buenas
<mbrush> can anyone help me troubleshoot a no sound issue?
<mbrush> I'm running ubuntu 8.10 and KDE from the repositories.  Is there a separate package besides ALSA that I need in KDE to make this work?
<mbrush> If it helps I have "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)"
<mbrush> sound works fine if I reboot into my Gnome installation
<mbrush> ok, well thanks anyway, I'll just boot into my other partition until the next release ... cheers
<eugen> hey,..how can I synchronize the kde multi desktop feature with the compiz one?
<pteague> anybody know why i can't get vlc out of fullscreen mode?
<pteague> nm, think i got it
<k1en> say , if i want to run konqueror in chinese on an english session, which pacakage do i need?
<yaa_> gook.i386
<raphink> k1en: afaik, you can only change the language of the whole KDE session, not of one program
<raphink> and in this case, you need kde-i18n-zhcn or kde-i18n-zhtw
<raphink> whether you want simplified or traditional chinese
<k1en> raphink, the thing is i'm running konqueror on gnome
<raphink> ah ok
<raphink> well then you can install this
<raphink> or rather language-pack-kde-zh
<k1en> so i do need the whole langauge pack then.,...
<raphink> and then launch KDE's system settings, set the language you want by default
<raphink> k1en: yes
<raphink> but it's not so big
<k1en> i dont think i have kde langauge setting in gnome
<raphink> it's just translation files
<raphink> k1en: try the command line : systemsettings
<xile> Anyone alive?
<bazhang> surely
<xile> Hi.
<Byron> I was attempting to get my built-in microphone to work, but now I lost audio.
<Byron> I installed the alsa driver from the homepage as instructed, rebooted and now I don't have in/out audio.
<xile> A lot of people.
<almarax> hi
<asssssdasdff> anyone here
<Kasm279> i am
<asssssdasdff> good
<asssssdasdff> see you
<Kasm279> ok, how do i update to KDE 4.2?
<Kasm279> !KDE 4.2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about KDE 4.2
<Kasm279> !KDE
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Kasm279> !KDE4
<ubottu> KDE 4.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2 - Support in #kubuntu
<blood> i use kubuntu8.04
<k0pp> hey guys.. i've got an onboard sound card, and a PCI sound card.. I'm wanting to use the PCI card for playing sound from music/movies etc.. and the onboard one for my headset for conferencing and such.. i cant figure out how to do this
<k0pp> anyone have any ideas?
<blood> witch kde is used ?
<k0pp> blood, 3.5
<blood> thanks
<k0pp> sure
<pkt> is there a way to command konqueror to open a url in the existing window/tab from command line ?
<pkt> (e.g., through D-Bus)
<pkt> there is a currentURL property but it is readonly
<pkt> alternatively, could this be done with firefox?
<hunter_> hi folks, who has experiences with nmap? i have a littel problem and i am lost... nmap..
<mp_> hey, can someone give me a hint, I want to assign a keyboard-shortcut to change workspaces (like Ctrl+Alt+Left)
<mp_> but can't figure out where and how
<mp_> hunter_: what's the problem?
<hunter_> the problem is that when i scan an ip, i should can with the right commands ( nmap -sV ) also the mac address. but it isnt and now i have the feeling that there is something not straight setup with nmap, maybe.. i am just guessing now.
<hunter_> but strange.. also with other commands, it doesn gave the mac..
<mp_> hunter_: the ip address you are scanning, is it in the same subnet or do you have any routers between it?
<hunter_> wir können auch deutsch. ist ein anderes sub
<hunter_> ich experimentiere seit tagen und bekomme keinen reim darauf. hab auch verscuht mich selbst zu scannen, auch ohne ergebniss
<zorglu_> q. how to make a usb key from a iso image ?
<bazhang> hunter_, english here, german in #ubuntu-de or #kubuntu-de
<bazhang> zorglu_, which version of ubuntu
<zorglu_> bazhang: 9?04
<bazhang> zorglu_, #ubuntu+1 for that
<zorglu_> arf
<zorglu_> bazhang: ok 8.10 then
<bazhang> zorglu_, what does uname -a say
<hunter_> ok, sry
<zorglu_> bazhang: ?
<zorglu_> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bazhang> zorglu_, in a terminal
<zorglu_> there! :)
<zorglu_> bazhang: it did the job. thanks but play less hot potatoes
<quantum> hi there
<quantum> I am looking for a plasmoid to show cpu and ram usage like the one on windows vista. ... can anybody tell me ?
<hunter_> KSystemLog for linux
<archibald> #join ubuntu-fr
<ct529> anyone who knows where to find good linux based NAS devices?
<mp_> depends on what you want to do with it, ct529
<Idhan> I have two dvd units, I have insert a dvd in one of them, how can I mount the dvd?
<CQ> hello, I have a wlan with a hidden SSID which is set to autoconnect, but it never connects, the last lien in /var/log/messages is ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready  ... any ideas?
<CQ> how can I manually connecto to a hidden wlan with hidden SSID?
<ct529> mp_: well, storage
<eagles0513875> mu-tu: that is really strange bro
<Idhan> how can I tell my dvdplayer to search in my second dvd unit ??
<Idhan> to play a DVD
<ct529> mp_: what else do you want to do with a NAS?
<mp_> something like this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NSLU2 ;)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<k1en> say , how do i make konqueror respond to double click instead of one click
<k1en> ?
<ActionParsnip> k1en: KMenu > System Tools > Mouse
<Idhan> k1en: systemsettings-> mouse settings
<ActionParsnip> k1en: you can choose single click or double click to open
<k1en> the thing is im running konqueror on gnome
<ActionParsnip> k1en: then it will be in your gnome settings thingy
<ct529> mp_: yes, but it is still a storage device .... I would need somethingexpandable, able to go up to some TB, with a business warranty .... and reasonably cost effective (got a look at transtec and they start at unreasonable prices)
<ActionParsnip> k1en: open Nautilus file browser, click Edit/Preferences/Behavior, and the option for single click is in there. Maybe it will permeate to konqueror too
<k1en> ActionParsnip, nautilus is okay, im installing "systemsettings" maybe that will solve it
<ActionParsnip> k1en: yeah that would make sense
<Douglas_E> a pentium III is an i386 right?
<k1en> ActionParsnip, not enough options in that, maybe i need to install kde
<Douglas_E> klen what are you trying to do?
<altrortla> #openoffice
<Douglas_E> altrortla: you need to have a slashJoin before that
<altrortla> find openoffice
<altrortla> Douglas_E: eh?
<altrortla> Douglas_E: explane me better
<Douglas_E> if you want to join the openoffice channel than you need to have a /join
<Douglas_E> and then the channel name with the # before it.
<ActionParsnip> altrortla: try /join #openoffice.org
<altrortla> Douglas_E: azz... to reduce Spam?
<altrortla> ok...
<altrortla> ! find | openoffice
<ubottu> openoffice: Search for a package or a file: !find <term/file>
<MarkieMark1> !find openoffice | altrortla
<ubottu> altrortla: Found: dictionaries-common, hunspell-de-at, hunspell-de-ch, hunspell-de-de, hunspell-eu-es (and 204 others)
<altrortla> thank you to everybody ... i'm very satisfied... :-)
<vari> hello
<ActionParsnip> hi
<drbobb> hey, if the xserver crashes, isn't kdm supposed to try to restart it? at least a few times, before giving up?
<drbobb> or is there some config option to control that?
<drbobb> i'm sure it did that on kde3, hmm
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: not sure of that, check you xorg log to see whats going on
<drbobb> ActionParsnip: i did that, the xserver is crashing on logout due to some memory management issues
<drbobb> what i'm wondering about is why doesn't kdm restart it
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: not sure, i'd log a bug
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: or see if its a known bug
<drbobb> on hardy, when some app crashes the xserver, i get back to the login screen
<drbobb> ok maybe i'm not being clear
<drbobb> the xserver crashing is in my case a known bug (that I doubt will be fixed)
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: if it an x server bug i'd think it would
<drbobb> it's a bug with the sis video driver I think
<mu-tu> I just installed kubuntu and i have no sound! can someone help?
<drbobb> and nobody seems to be working on that driver any more
<ActionParsnip> mu-tu: can you give the output of  lspci | grep -i audio
<mu-tu> Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<ActionParsnip> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<drbobb> ok to answer myself: yes there are options in kdmrc to control restarting the xserver, so maybe I can work around this issue (somewhat)
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: i'd go with the no one is working on the driver statement but i could be wrong
<francy> ki conosce un programma per la gestione dei MIDI?
<MarkieMark1> !it | francy
<ubottu> francy: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<francy> tnk
<donG_> although u can find energyXT
<drbobb> ActionParsnip: i believe there never was more than 1 person working on the sis video driver, and he lost interest iiuc
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: always handy
<drbobb> there really ought to be a page somewhere with a big fat warning: Linux users, do NOT EVER buy a laptop with SiS video
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: what lappy is it?
<drbobb> acer aspire 5002
<drbobb> ok gotta run
<ActionParsnip> good ol acer
<ActionParsnip> NOT
<vmt> Hello all :) Im looking for a webbased project management software with documentation and document upload. Someone knows good stuff?
<barry_> salut lex
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<chfwiggum> hi all! why does it say permission denied when i try to sudo zcat > my usb drive? tia
<CQ> is it mounted read-only?
<compilerwriter> So what would be a good resource to tell me how to hook up an internal hard drive in *nix?
<SlimeyPete> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or !QtParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ziroday> Hi, for some reason I have my opened apps on shutdown started by defualt on bootup. How do I disable that?
<koleesch> hello
<koleesch> i need some help with my kde
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ziroday> Hi, for some reason I have my opened apps on shutdown started by defualt on bootup. How do I disable that?
<EagleScreen> !ask | koleesch
<ubottu> koleesch: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<koleesch> ok
<koleesch> the sudo dialogs in kde dont' want my password
<Dragnslcr> ziroday- System Settings -> Advanced -> Session Manager
<ziroday> Dragnslcr: thanks
<koleesch> i've installed ubuntu jaunty and then i've installed kde
<Ciros> Koleesch: sudo -s
<EagleScreen> koleesch: how did you install KDE?
<EagleScreen> koleesch: you masu install kubuntu-desktop
<Ciros> that will wheel you to root.
<koleesch> with synaptic and the package kubuntu-desktop
<koleesch> ciros: that doesn't work
<EagleScreen> koleesch: is KDE asking for password using KDESu or kdesudo?
<koleesch> kdeSudo
<EagleScreen> and does sudo works ina terminal?
<koleesch> yes in the terminal sudo works
<wimpies> hi all, which version of Qt is available for intrepid kubuntu ?
<EagleScreen> wimpies: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<koleesch> EagleScreen: the command in the dialog is qt-language-selector --mode install
<EagleScreen> libqt4 4.4.3-0ubuntu1.2 in intrepid-updates
<ghostcube> wimpies: 4.5 in ppa as i remember correct
<EagleScreen> koleesch: is it failing only for that command?
<EagleScreen> koleesch: can you run kdesudo synaptic (for instance) in a terminal?
<wimpies> ghostcube : what is ppa ? ... I need the qt4.5 libs (because of some 4.4.3 bugs)
<bazhang> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<EagleScreen> wimpies: KDE 4.5 also have bugs, and some rendering glitches
<wimpies> yes but those do not bother me  ... the ones in 4.4.3 break my app :(
<koleesch> EagleScreen: yes i can run kdesudo synaptic, but i get the message: /var/tmp/kde-cache-username is owned by 1000 instead of 0
<koleesch> EagleScreen: and the same message for directory /tmp/kde-username
<wimpies> ghostcube : do you think that I can replace 4.4.3 qt libs with 4.5 libs in intrepid or do you think i need to run time independently ?
<ghostcube> wimpies: iam checking right now
<EagleScreen> wimpies: you may can install qt 4.5 from any ppa in Intrepid, but it may cause some dependence problems with another packages, and it could break some application in Intrepid
<EagleScreen> wimpies: note that Kubuntu Jaunty is going to be released in a week, and it becomes with Qt 4.5 well integrated, or you can download the RC version if you cannot wait
<wimpies> eaglescreen : For my desktop PC and laptop i will wait for jaunty.  However I have this eee-701 I want to use with easypeasy (formerly eee-ubuntu) and that runs intrepid.  So I am checking my options
<ghostcube> wimpies: is this intrepid ?
<ghostcube> https://launchpad.net/~jefferai/+archive/ppa
<ghostcube> check this
<ghostcube> qt 4.5 rc1
<ghostcube> but i cant tell you if this works
<wimpies> Thx ghostcube
<ghostcube> np
<Zaurak> Bonsoir
<ghostcube> salut
<Zaurak> Je suis pas sur de m'adresser au bon endroit : Je voudrais savoir si un bug graphique avec le LiveCD pour Kubuntu_AMD64 pourrait disparaitre avec GNOME ou encore à l'install
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Zaurak> OK, sorry
<ghostcube> anyone has an ppa with 180.44 for me
<ghostcube> on intrepid
<ghostcube> i dont find any useful
<ka> hi
<ka> I use kubuntu 8.20. I wonder how can I see localhost on a virtual machine set up in virtualbox installed with ubuntu server and lamp from the host machine?
<bazhang> ka 8.10?
<ka> I believe so. 6 days left so...
<ka> I'll wait
<bazhang> ka 8.10 or beta 9.04
<ka> I use kubuntu 8.10 on my host machine
<vlada_> hi
<bazhang> ka, and your kubuntu has a ubuntu virtualbox running on top of it with a server?
<ka> jupp
<ka> thats yes
<bazhang> ka, any reason for this? instead of just having lamp on kubuntu itself?
<vlada_> where is linuxsampler package? I can't find it at all. Is it because being GPL+exception licenced?
<vlada_> if so, where can I find it?
<ka> I want it to easily be movable to other hardware without losing downtime...
<bazhang> vlada_, what is that?
<vlada_> (kubuntu newbie, but not linux newbie)
<vlada_> bazhang: it's audio application
<bazhang> !info linuxsampler
<ubottu> Package linuxsampler does not exist in intrepid
<ka> I found some mention of a kernelmodule called vboxnetflt do I have to install this?
<bazhang> vlada_, to do what exactly
<vlada_> it is interpreting midi data using gigs sampler files
<vlada_> !info qsampler
<ubottu> qsampler (source: qsampler): LinuxSampler GUI frontend based on the Qt toolkit. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.2-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 172 kB, installed size 528 kB
<bazhang> !info ardour
<ubottu> ardour (source: ardour): digital audio workstation (graphical gtk2 interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5-0ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 5681 kB, installed size 16676 kB
<vlada_> bazhang: you see what I'm talking about..?
<vlada_> !info liblscp
<ubottu> Package liblscp does not exist in intrepid
<ka> Hm I think I found the solution: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<vlada_> !info liblscp2
<ubottu> liblscp2 (source: liblscp): LinuxSampler Control Protocol wrapper library. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0.1 (intrepid), package size 28 kB, installed size 116 kB
<vlada_> bazhang: everything is there except linuxsampler itself, which is most important application
<bazhang> vlada_, and what happens when you install qsampler? does it not pull in linuxsampler?
<vlada_> bazhang: nope
 * vlada_ wanders how strange it sounds when "ubuntu lefts kubuntu"? :)
<vlada_> bbl
<vlada_> bazhang: thank you for helping
<vlada_> if you find some info, please leave me comment here
<bazhang> vlada_, sorry not to know more
<ubuntu_> qt 4.5.0 has rendering problems for me
<koleesch> kdesudo don't want my password
<koleesch> can anyone help me
<BluesKaj> koleesch , are you using the run command or the terminal ?
<koleesch> no, i want to change some repositories in packagekit
<koleesch> and  my password don't fit
<BluesKaj> change your repositories in adept
<BluesKaj> or your sources.list
<BluesKaj> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<koleesch> i use jaunty and i don't have installed adept
<koleesch> my problem is the my kdesudo login won't work for all kde application that need this
<BluesKaj> yes you do , it's the main package manager
<BluesKaj> default aamof
<BluesKaj> bbl
<koleesch> gksu doesn't work too
<genii-around> kdesudo won't fork for GTK apps and gksu won't work for KDE apps. Thats just how it is
<eugen> hey I'm trying to install lives, but I'm getting this were when I do ./configure  "configure: error: Cannot find pkg-config, make sure it is installed and in your PATH"
<SlimeyPete> eugen: did you install build-essential?
<eugen> probably not...
<SlimeyPete> try it
<SlimeyPete> it might solve that problem
<eugen> Slimey: I get this now:  configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.4.0) were not met:
<eugen>  how do I install gtk?
<genii-around> eugen: Maybe ask about gtk stuff in #ubuntu
<orzel> hello. I have a computer which was updated from 8.04 to 8.10 (kde3 to kde4), and there's no more the 'adept notifier'. "apt-get install adept-notifier" doesn't work neither.. how is this supposed to work now ? if ever..
<micm92> hi
<ign0ramus> Hey all.
<ign0ramus> I never really took notice to this, but I'm at work on a Windows machine... When you receive attachments or inline pictures in email in Kubuntu, are the pictures significantly blurrier than if you were to open the same mail in Kubuntu?
<ign0ramus> This is true for inline pictures/attachments in gmail, hotmail, and yahoo...
<ign0ramus> ^ Woops.  I meant they are blurry in Kubuntu, but crystal clear in Windows.  Sorry.
<ign0ramus> Same problem as here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=823027  I guess I'll try the suggestion when I get home.
<chris__> hello, I have a nubi question
<chris__> how do I switch from Gnome to KDE?  It's installed, but I can't find where to make that selection.
<eugen> hey how can I install mlt in kubuntu?
<Dragnslcr> On the login screen
<eugen> I need to isntall the latest version, I dont know how
<chris__> So, I have to log out, then log back in?
<Dragnslcr> chris__- There should be a menu option for session type
<eugen> i have 0.3.4 , and I need 0.3.8
<Dragnslcr> Yeah
<chris__> Okay, I'm looking
<chris__> I'm going to try to restart session.  Thank you for your help.
<Byron> I installed the alsa driver from the homepage as instructed to have my built-in microphone working, but when I rebooted, I don't have audio or microphone working.
<Byron> I'm on the Acer Aspire One
<Byron> Any help in resolving this issue is greatly appreciated.
<Byron> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<BluesKaj> Byron, do: alsamixer in the terminal, make sure the ctrl sliders are up to 70% and the "M" in the box at the bottom of the ctrls are unmuted by using the M key.
<BluesKaj> unmuted=00
<Byron> BluesKaj: they are all at 00 and 100%
<chris__> Okay, I got the session switched, but it didn't really fix my problem I had.
<BluesKaj> 100% is too high , the sound inputs will clip if you go to 100%
<BluesKaj> as well as the outputs
<chris__> My video driver must be bunk
<Byron> BluesKaj: I wish I had audio to clip :(
<BluesKaj> Byron , what kind of sound setup do you have ...pci soundcard, on board, or both
<BluesKaj> ?
<chris__> I can only get 800x600
<Byron> It is on-board. It's on the Acer Aspire One netbook
<Byron> chris__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<chris__> I'll try that
<Byron> Byron: I'm following the instructions now to have the manually installed alsa driver removed and go back to K/Ubuntu's defaults.
<chris__> I'm a nubi, so it might take a bit
<BluesKaj> Byron, that xorg command may not work on the newer releases..the xorh.conf file depends heavily on HAL so editing xorg.conf isn't as simple as it once was
<Byron> I did not know that. I guess I've been fortunate with video
<BluesKaj> Byron, yeah , alsa usually recognizes most soundcards and provides the right drivers by default
<BluesKaj> unless it's intel , there seems to be some media probs with intel onboards
<chris__> I'm trying to ultimately get XP to run on VirtualBox OSE
<chris__> but it's all bubbly and huge
<Byron> BluesKaj: It was working great, but not the microphone. Someone mentioned to install the alsa driver, which I did, and then I lost audio. It is recognized, but I want to go back to K/Ubuntu's defaults.
<w-heat> hi, am I doing something wrong? I can't seem to upgrade to amarok 2.02...
<w-heat> is there a package for this? (if not, does anyone know when there will be?)
<BluesKaj> Byron , alsa merely runs the right driver for the card . Removing alsa won't make any diff , it might screw things up read this , it will help : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Linux_Sound_Architecture
<Byron> BluesKaj: OK. The only change is the alsa driver install which I did last night
<Dragnslcr> w-heat- looks like 2.0.2 is the current version for Kubuntu 9.04
<Dragnslcr> w-heat- I don't know if there's a package for it for 8.10
<BluesKaj> alsa isn't a driver, it just links the generic default driver
<dalep> g
<BluesKaj> or whatever driver is otherwise installed
<Byron> BluesKaj: Sorry, I'm referencing the tarball alsa-driver-1.0.18a
<w-heat> Dragnslcr: ah, thanks for the info - I'm on 8.10 and will wait until the 24th for 9.04... guess I'll just have to sit tight
<BluesKaj> Byron, is your mobo intel based ?
<kenan> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Byron> BluesKaj: Yes, I believe so.
<MatthiasMuenchen> hi all. i have a problem with the latest kubuntu 9.04 RC. I try to connect to my router via WLAN, the plasmoid shows me the available accesspoints. I press my AP, I get asked for my WPA-PSK but then there is no connection possible, it simply stops
<genii-around> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<BluesKaj> Byron, in the konsole : cat /proc/asound/cards
<Byron> 2 lines...
<Byron>  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<Byron>                       HDA Intel at 0x56340000 irq 16
<BluesKaj> Byron, try : aplay -l
<genii-around> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<BluesKaj> ahha there it is , thx genii-around :)
<genii-around> BluesKaj:  :) Anytime
<Byron> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC272 Analog [ALC272 Analog]
<Byron>   Subdevices: 1/1
<Byron>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<genii-around> Those Intel HDA and knockoffs are problemmatic
<BluesKaj> lotta probs with intel media theses days ...sorta like ati a few releases ago
<BluesKaj> Byron, did you see the URL post from genii-around, above ?
<Byron> Yes, I am going through it now and following the steps
<dalep> g
<Byron> I'm going to reboot and see if that does anything. I'll BRB and let you know if it works or not
<GortiZ> just an help, i want to setup kubuntu in a way that every time i compile something it will use -j 5 as an option to parallelize the compilation, i was used to use gentoo and in that i've setted a variable into the make.conf. How can I obtain the same on KUbuntu?
<Byron> BluesKaj: Ok, now I don't have an audio card
<Byron> cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory
<Byron> aplay: device_list:215: no soundcards found...
<BluesKaj> Byron, lspci | grep audio
<GortiZ> no one 'bout parallel compilation under ubuntu? i've searched on google but i can't find anything..
<Byron> BluesKaj: Came back with nothing, just a new prompt
<BluesKaj> Byron, look in adept for alsa and pulseaudio , install them if they are missing
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: grep -i audio ;)
<Byron> they are all installed
<Byron> sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<Byron> all installed and latest version
<ActionParsnip> Byron: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24937
<BluesKaj> Byron,  /.asoundrc set-default-card "Intel ALC272"
<costin> helloo
<BluesKaj> more raking to do , BBL
<costin>  ,chanel of romania? is ubuntu_ro ? plzz help
<costin> ?
<ActionParsnip> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<costin> danke <ubottu>
<Hystoriker_> ActionParsnip: i have now got rid of the WPA encryption on my router and the connection still doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> Hystoriker_: try rebooting the router, it can help sometimes
<Byron> ActionParsnip: That link is over 4 years old
<Byron> BluesKaj: Do that where?
<ActionParsnip> Byron: the man page for cp is even older, but still used
<kanonmat_> maybe go for oss instead of alsa as a last resort?
<kanonmat_> idk how that works with arts and stuff
<kubukaba_> knetworkmanager wont connect to my Zycel router with encryption on
<aga> i take it you setup the connection kubukaba_?
<Yud_Zroc> im having a dpi problem any pointers
<Byron> I rebooted and I'm being told that the sound devices have been removed. The prompt is asking if I want KDE to do away with them.
<Byron> How can I reinstall the devices?
<kubukaba_> aga, I am using Ubuntu for 3 years, and last year networkmanager hat the same problem - seems that kMN is just @ this stage of development now. I have just no idea how to channel my message to the confusing Linux-buerocracy to the right developer
<aga> ubuntu != kubuntu, and i think the network managers are also different
<Yud_Zroc> how do i increase my dpi so i can use ubuntu
<aga> jeez i dunno what's wrong with my eyes today
<aga> i think the best should be to fill a bug report anyway kubukaba_
<kubukaba_> aga, sure,  bug report, but where to?
<aga> hmmm i will try to find the link, i dont fill many of those
<kubukaba_> aga, thx
<aga> are you using ubuntu or kubuntu finally?
<aga> kubukaba_?
<kubukaba_> aga, yep?
<aga> are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<aga> for ubuntu this may help kubukaba_ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<ubuntu> Kubuntu
<aga> need to go for a while
<ubuntu> thanks
<Byron> Would I be better off reinstalling Kubuntu on here and regaining my packages through dselect?
<Byron> I can't seem to get audio to play and it seems to be making things worse... I went from audio, no mic to no audio and no mic and now I'm at no audio devices.
<joshjtl> do i need something in particular to get amarok to play my flac audio?
<joshjtl> ok, I can't play flac on Amarok
<chfwiggum> how can i change the audio backend from gstreamer back to xine? tia
<chfwiggum> i have no sound with amarok only
<Deksam> Hi all
<kanonmat_> maybe install libflac8, joshjtl
<joshjtl> kannan: thanks, but already installed
<theuser1> http://us.mc387.mail.yahoo.com/mc/welcome?&.rand=1863956053&needG#_pg=compose&&.rand=345739334&clean&.jsrand=9
<theuser1> how to change my pasword or any other user's pasword?
<theuser1> sory for the link
<theuser1> helo
<Deksam> I've got a question, its pretty frustrating
<Deksam> I just loaded up a new Ubuntu Server,
<Deksam> its set on DHCP and its pulling down an IP... it'll ping out.....
<kanonmat_> chfwiggum: amarok settings > engine, set sound system to xine, perhaps
<Deksam> but... it won't get an update..
<kanonmat_> passwd, theuser1
<Deksam> after I try the update, it won't let me ping anymore
<Deksam> gives me the unknown host.... if I reboot, it pings, until I try to access anything outside the network...
<theuser1> kanonmat_:  what if i want to chat other users pasword i dont know the current. iam root
<kanonmat_> man passwd, superuser can change password for all accounts
<Deksam> no ideas I take it? I'm kinda stumped too
<kanonmat_> as superuser: # passwd username
<kanonmat_> Deksam: dns trouble? idk
<Deksam> I thought about that, but its pulling the correct DNS from our server.
<Deksam> I mean I'm pretty new to ubuntu, but I'm pretty good at networking
<kanonmat_> did you use networkmanager to set up network?
<somekool> Hi ! I isntalled a new xscreensaver saver but I cannot load it from KDE
<somekool> i can load all other default xscreensaver. what could be the trouble?
<kanonmat_> are you not running kscreensaver?
<Deksam> no I didn't go through the network manager, but I checked the interfaces to make sure everything is set up right
<kanonmat_> good
<Deksam> nothing really changed... and unfortunately I don't know my way around the command line interface well enough yet to know what else to check
<kanonmat_> can you ping your dhcp server?
<kanonmat_> traceroute perhaps?
<BluesKaj> or nmap
<kanonmat_> somekool: i have my screensavers as .xml files in /usr/share/xscreensaver/config
<kanonmat_> look there
<Deksam> I can ping my server
<Deksam> internal network seems okay
<Deksam> see wait
<Deksam> now... I can ping yahoo.com
<kanonmat_> my isp blocks ping, you are lucky :)
<Deksam> heheh
<Deksam> well I'm getting out fine now, but as soon as I try to update it stalls on the update
<Deksam> and then I won't be able to ping out again
<kanonmat_> oh, i was too hasty, somekool, the xml only controls the screensavers :)
<jbb> hi, i'm using kde4, any idea on how to get a menu to configure which partition is mounted where ?
<kanonmat_> i feel safer just editing /etc/fstab, jbb
<jbb> kanonmat_ that's a way, but i know there is a graphical tool for kde3, any idea where is the kde4 one ?
<kanonmat_> im currently on kde3 :)
<Scherenhaenden> hi
<somekool> i got it to work, but it does not support xinerama/twinhead
<Deksam> Kanonmat_ I don't know what happened, but its dowloading the package now... ..
<somekool> that is so unfortunate
<kanonmat_> look in /usr/lib/xscreensaver/
<kanonmat_> otherwise do: updatedb ; locate yourscreensaver
<kanonmat_> maybe you can write a xml for it, there's a /usr/share/xscreensaver/config/README
<kanonmat_> maybe electricsheep works in another way
<d3jake> I am trying to upgrade Kubuntu 6.06LTS to 8.08 using the package "update-manager-tool" mentioned on this page:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades But when I try to install it it gives me a strange error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/152947/ Any ideas as to what's causing it?
<d3jake> I would have just installed or upgraded from a CD, but the CD drive in this laptop needs to be replaced.
<Deksam> have you updated before the upgrade?
<genii-around> d3jake: You can force version number of which to install. The version number is as reported from result of apt-cache policy <packagename>.In my case this would have a line like: Candidate: 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2.1 in the result.Then something like: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-common=2.4.1-1ubuntu2.1            will install specifically that
<d3jake> I have updated before trying to upgrade. I upgraded all of the package available in the dapper repos, and then added the Hardy repos so I could install that tool.
<heitor> #pos
<kanonmat_> mixing repos, is that what you should do?
<genii-around> Definitely not
<d3jake> That's how I got it upgraded last time around when I had a working copy that I upgraded.
<Scherenhaenden> hi
<Scherenhaenden> i have a question
<kanonmat_> you may have installed wrong versions of pkgs, d3jake
<Scherenhaenden> i have quassel irc... how can i look for more channels up?
<d3jake> kanonmat_ I suppose that could be a problem.....
<kanonmat_> i think you should get the sources.list back to its original version
<Scherenhaenden> i was having another program when i had gnome... but now i have just kde... it brings quassel... but i cannot find how can i look for more channels
<kanonmat_> and then just enable the "dapper-updates" repository
<kanonmat_> im using "konversation" Scherenhaenden
<Scherenhaenden> konversation is another irc programm?
<Scherenhaenden> n u can look for channels up?
<kanonmat_> yes, it uses "F5" for a channel list
<Scherenhaenden> great... cuz here i cannot look for channels... n my english is not so great hehehe
<d3jake> kanonmat_ Should I have any of the hardy repos in my repo list? or just the hardy-upgrades or..?
<kanonmat_> isnt there #ubuntu-de?
<ubuntu> i'm trying to use kubuntu9.04rc right now!
<kanonmat_> i think you should have the dapper repos, some part of the upgrade process will add hardy repos and disable dapper repos
<genii-around> d3jake: There should not be any hardy repos in your list yet if you are going lts version to lts version upgrade. The upgrade will do that for you
<ubuntu> seems firefox is not to be setted as the default browser
<Scherenhaenden> ubuntu-de is with me?
<kanonmat_> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<kanonmat_> i think so, Scherenhaenden :)
<d3jake> genii-around: ahh, okay. I guess when I got it working last time it was me just flipping enough switches untill something worked...
<kanonmat_> try konversation, i like it :)
<Scherenhaenden> how did u know that i speak german?
<Scherenhaenden> achso
<Scherenhaenden> du sprichst deutsch
<kanonmat_> u have scissorhands :)
<d3jake> hhe
<genii-around> d3jake: The upgrade process has also changed much since days of going from 5.04 to 5.10 and so on as well
<Scherenhaenden> ja, genau... sowieso muss ich auch die channels, die aus spanisch sind... weil mein deutsch nicht so
<kanonmat_> and there is a way to install from usb nowadays
<Scherenhaenden> gut ist... heheh
<Scherenhaenden>  danke ;)
<kanonmat_> aha :)
<kanonmat_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<d3jake> kanonmat_ I am not sure if this laptop can boot from a USB drive, that is the problem, or I would.
<Scherenhaenden> ok gracias;)
<kanonmat_> ok, its an old laptop
<Scherenhaenden> tu sabes muchos idiomas :S
<d3jake> Not really old... just an HP NC6000, so not really new, but not old....like my old laptop (150MHz vs. 1.6GHz)
<kanonmat_> i have an hp nc 6220 :)
<R3DB0x> is there anyway to undo updates?  my sound was working till i did the updates that poped up on my system tray and now i have no sound.  i dont remember anything that could have done it...most of what i saw was for pdf and cups and stuff like that but its the only thing i can think of since i had sound 2 hrs ago.
<Scherenhaenden> konversation is downloading...
<kriox> hi
<genii-around> !downgrade | R3DB0x
<ubottu> R3DB0x: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<kanonmat_> i havent tried quassel, xchat is a classic client, a bit ugly in kde
<kriox> the questions is: somebody have got problem whit dolphin locale different to english?
<kanonmat_> you just want to downgrade some pkgs, R3DB0x?
<R3DB0x> kanonmat_: i guess.  you know the little sprocket thing that pops up on the system tray that says there are updates...well i did that and no i have no sound.
<kriox> hi anybodi knows because after a upgrading my dolphin is not more in italian?
<kanonmat_> look at the end of /var/log/aptitude
<kanonmat_> i think it tells what was upgraded
<Deksam> how can I set the DISPLAY when executing x-www-browser from xorg from the command line?
<R3DB0x> kanonmat_: i went to /var/log/apt and there i term.log and it has stuff from yesterday that i installed but nothing bout the updates for today
<kanonmat_> hmm
<R3DB0x> i mean the sound was working 2 hrs ago so the updates are the only thing i can think of that would break it
<kanonmat_> maybe you installed pulseaudio as a recommendation, im only guessing
<R3DB0x> how would i check?
<R3DB0x> under sound in system settings i do see pulse audi..and i dont remember it before
<R3DB0x> i dont have pulseaudio installed but i have libpulse installed
<kanonmat_> ls --sort=time /var/cache/apt/archives      newest comes first
<R3DB0x> ok
<kanonmat_> im not sure about that, maybe its easier to configure sound
<R3DB0x> the first 20 are libcup stuff or cups or ghostscript
<Arminius> hi
<Arminius> PhilRod can you beleive it? my problem is solved! and I have no idea why... I just started Kubuntu and all worked fine! :o
<Arminius> I am sooo happy!
<d3jake> Okay, I got the tool installed. Apparently there were some updates from the dapper repo that I hadn't done...somehow...
<d3jake> And before I keep asking questions I'll research online instead of possibly wasting the time of the peoples in here.
<R3DB0x> kanonmat_: you mentioned configureing the sound...what do i need to do that cause it worked right off the bat when i did my install so im not sure what to do
<kanonmat_> sound can be tricky, there are plenty of posts on ubuntuforums.com
<kanonmat_> it was a lengthy process before i had sound on my laptop :)
<kanonmat_> i ended up with oss
<heinkel_111> in which file do i find my dns server settings?
<heinkel_111> the system settings cannot parse the xml file it says \
<kanonmat_> heinkel_111:  /etc/resolv.conf
<heinkel_111> takk
<kanonmat_> xml file?
<heinkel_111> yep... that is the error message i get in system settings
<heinkel_111> don't know how relevant the error message is
<d3jake> When I try to run "sudo do-release-upgrade" it complans that it cannot import the apt module. When I try to install the python-apt package I am told it is installed already. Is it maybe a version confilct?
<kanonmat_> does this give any output, d3jake?: dpkg -l | grep hardy
<d3jake> It just outputs the command again, then outputs the command prompt again d3jake@d3jake-laptop:~$
<kanonmat_> are you using bash?
<d3jake> I believe, whichever comes default with Kubuntu 6.06LTS
<d3jake> I haven't changed it
<kanonmat_> ok
<luca__> sera
<kanonmat_> it appears you dont have any hardy stuff yet
<d3jake> 'stuff'? Do I need to add the hard-updates repo then?
<kanonmat_> buona sera, luca__
<luca__> chi mi sa dare una mano con upuntu 8.10
<kanonmat_> no i just meant that you adcidentally could have installed hardy pkgs before your upgrade
<d3jake> ohh
<d3jake> okay
<kanonmat_> !it | luca__
<ubottu> luca__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<luca__> ok
<luca__> grazie
<R3DB0x> is there any difference installing kde from a preinstalled ubuntu setup vs using the kubuntu cd?
<rmrfslash> Anyone else notice the splash screen in Kubuntu 9.04 (and in 8.10) gets all chopped up and that the fade-in to desktop is choppy
<rmrfslash> This happens to me
<kanonmat_> there may be some gnome on the default setup, R3DB0x
<rmrfslash> No?
<R3DB0x> kanonmat_: so it would be cleaner to just use the kubuntu install?
<kanonmat_> yes
<robeert__> ;)
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<brice> francais ici ?
<brice> ...
<aga> !fr | brice
<ubottu> brice: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<brice> sorry
<kanonmat_> no need to be sorry :)
<aga> i didn't mean to be mean
<kanonmat_> hehe
<kanonmat_> ubottu, be more polite!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be more polite!
<aga> hahaha
<d3jake> ...
<d3jake> cool
<aga> it's sweet bot tho ;)
<kanonmat_> u can set him up for a good joke :)
<aga> need to go, got this horrible headache today and this white screen is killing me
<aga> cya
<kanonmat_> cu
<d3jake> What the heck, my Python 2.5 install doesn't have a site-packages directory.
<d3jake> but 2.4 does
<d3jake> Could that be causing my error? :/
<kanonmat_> i have /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/
<ale_> s
<kanonmat_> i think thats unrelated :)
<kanonmat_> does the upgrade use python?
<kanonmat_> yes it depends on it
<Guest29533> ola
<kanonmat_> hi!
<kanonmat_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<kanonmat_> my terminal doesnt have the scrollback capacity for me to see all the /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/ folders O.o
<devilsadvocate> kanonmat_, pipe to less
<Yud_Zroc> does this operate under freenode
<devilsadvocate> Yud_Zroc, the channel? yes
<Yud_Zroc> ok cause im using the kubuntu with 4.0 and im getting my *** handed to my on a silvcer platter
<Yud_Zroc> and it came with Konversation
<kanonmat_> Konversation works great here
<devilsadvocate> Yud_Zroc, ?
<kanonmat_> (kde3)
<Yud_Zroc> and not chatzilla (cause i cant use FF cause of very very very VERY small fonts
<Yud_Zroc> i like kde4....
<Yud_Zroc> but it requires alot of tweeking before its usable
<Mamarok> Yud_Zroc: do you have a specific question?
<kanonmat_> doesnt ctrl++ work ok in ff?
<Yud_Zroc> let me try
<Yud_Zroc> the page is fine....the menus are the problem
<Mamarok> it works here
<Yud_Zroc> u using 3.0
<Mamarok> yes
<Yud_Zroc> thats y
<Yud_Zroc> im using 4
<Mamarok> Firefox 4?
<Yud_Zroc> no KDE4
<Mamarok> you were talking about FF just the line before
<Yud_Zroc> yes
<Mamarok> Yud_Zroc: which version of KDE4 do you use?
<Yud_Zroc> but the menus on FF and all programs needed to be changed cause the font is like 1
<Yud_Zroc> how do i figure that out
<Yud_Zroc> Mamarok:
<kanonmat_> the font is too small in all apps?
<Mamarok> you go to Konqueror, then open the Help menu and then 'About KDE'
<Mamarok> kanonmat_: wait till we know the version
<kanonmat_> i need to learn patience :)
<Yud_Zroc> 4.1.4
<Mamarok> ok, so you are using Hardy, right?
<Mamarok> or is it Intrepid?
<Yud_Zroc> 8.10
<Yud_Zroc> intro
<Mamarok> ok
<Yud_Zroc> almost everything worked out of box
<Mamarok> Yud_Zroc: if you go to the SystemSettings, choose Apperance
<Yud_Zroc> i got my dirplay driver using an older nvidia driver....using a new one will screw it up
<Mamarok> there you can change the font size of the menus
<Yud_Zroc> Mamarok: did that, but it only affects local things...not added third party programs such as FF
<Mamarok> Yud_Zroc: could you please stick to one question at a time ?
<Yud_Zroc> oh sorry was talking about KDE :(
<Yud_Zroc> everything ids set to 20 Mamarok
<Mamarok> well, you need to change the GTK apps size separately, or use Konqueror instead of FF
<kanonmat_> opera uses qt
<Mamarok> kanonmat_: it's not Free Software, and not in the repos...
<Yud_Zroc> well Mamarokthis computer aint for me im bulding it for a co-worker (raising her as a linux child so i wanna make her experiance as enjoyable as posible) is koncorer very good for watching stuff like youtube etvc
<kanonmat_> anyway, opera is working well and i use it
<Mamarok> Yud_Zroc: I can use it here, but you need Flash for YouTube
<Mamarok> kanonmat_: I know, still, this is a support channel for things we ship...
<Yud_Zroc> i installed the flash rstricteds
<kanonmat_> ok, no extra fluff
<Mamarok> Yud_Zroc: that should do the trick
<Yud_Zroc> well it aint cuase it is teling me to get the latest
<DaSkreech> kanonmat_: shift+PgUp to scroll in Terminal
<Yud_Zroc> i know how to fix that so onwards
<Yud_Zroc> Mamarok: Dragon player is giving me some grief
<kanonmat_> DaSkreech: :)
<Mamarok> Yud_Zroc: that's because there is a bug, use VLC instead
<Yud_Zroc> ok
<kanonmat_> DaSkreech: i set scrollback to  10000 lines
 * DaSkreech slightly suggests that Yud_Zroctry Jackalope
<Mamarok> yeah, was thinking the same, now it's RC
<Yud_Zroc> Mamarok: this user im makeing this for.....has bnever used a windows computer b4 u think Kubuntu is a good start
<Yud_Zroc> i dont want her using a virus lol
<Mamarok> yes, definitely, but you should install Jaunty, not Intrepid
<Yud_Zroc> she got no internet yet
<Yud_Zroc> isn Jaunty in beta
<Mamarok> as Intrepid ships an older KDE 4.1.4 which is intended for experienced users
<Mamarok> no, it's RC since yesterday
<Yud_Zroc> RC?
<Mamarok> Release Candidate
<kanonmat_> jaunty soon out in a couple of days
<DaSkreech> Yud_Zroc: It's out in 6 days for all intents and purposes it's basically the same as what you will get in a week
<Mamarok> and it will be released on 23rd
<Yud_Zroc> ah well i am handing this computer in 3 hours so i dont think i can
<DaSkreech> andit's a LOT nicer
<Mamarok> Yud_Zroc: again, you should, it's installed in 20 minutes time for me here
<DaSkreech> a) 4.2 is a nice jump over KDE 4.1 and b it feels a lot tighter and more integrated since most KDE3 stuff has been dropped
<DaSkreech> Yud_Zroc: What are the list of poblems you have now
 * genii-around elbows DaSkreech into #ubuntu-release-party
<DaSkreech> Ow!
<DaSkreech> I needed those ribs
<genii-around> Hehe
<Mamarok> genii-around: you got me
<Yud_Zroc> Mamarok: well i got to download it
<zaapiel-mobile> wat up
<DaSkreech> Yud_Zroc: how long is the download time for you?
<zaapiel-mobile> whats up with dolphin dudes in 9.04
<Yud_Zroc> no idea
<zaapiel-mobile> its super slow when i open a directory full of pdfs
<Yud_Zroc> but my time is almost up
<zaapiel-mobile> i think it must be trying to show a preview or something
<zaapiel-mobile> it lags out basically
<zaapiel-mobile> and im on a fast computer
<DaSkreech> Yud_Zroc: ok fine we'll try help you with the problems as is
<DaSkreech> zaapiel-mobile: Close the info panel
<Mamarok> zaapiel-mobile: click on the preview button on top
<Soyburg> good day
<zaapiel-mobile> that worked DaSkreech
<zaapiel-mobile> still though
<zaapiel-mobile> i liek previews
<zaapiel-mobile> hope that speeds up
<DaSkreech> zaapiel-mobile: It will for 4.3
<zaapiel-mobile> heh
<zaapiel-mobile> always tommorow
<DaSkreech> Or rather it has
<zaapiel-mobile> <3 kde
<DaSkreech> If you have a full nepomukstore it's fast as well
<DaSkreech> but Nepomuk is getting a bit of restructure love now
<zaapiel-mobile> thats the new semantic search thing isnt it?
<zaapiel-mobile> like a kde beagle
<Yud_Zroc> VLC is giving me too
<zaapiel-mobile> okular kind of sucks too
<zaapiel-mobile> no offense
<zaapiel-mobile> lol
<jklhjklhjkh> what is the best way to update to 9.04 from 8.10?
<Yud_Zroc> it detects it goes to start up then bam....nothing
<zaapiel-mobile> well id reformat jklhjklhjkh
<zaapiel-mobile> 9.04 has ext4 support
<Mamarok> zaapiel-mobile: works fine here
<zaapiel-mobile> ext4 ftw
<Mamarok> zaapiel-mobile: there are issues...
<zaapiel-mobile> with what?
<zaapiel-mobile> ext4?
<zaapiel-mobile> dont tell me that
<zaapiel-mobile> i just formated my whole box with it
<Mamarok> with ext4, read before you change, you might be disapointed
<Soyburg> I do have a rather tricky question about konqueror and profiles.  I would like to save the number of rows for icon text in the filemanagement profile.  I suppose it is a key:value thing I need in /home/user/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/profiles/filemanagement.  Any help on wha the key might be please?
<DaSkreech> jklhjklhjkh: Currently?
<zaapiel-mobile> my fav thing is how they make it so easy to setup full disk encryption
<zaapiel-mobile> im on a lappy
<DaSkreech> Yud_Zroc: Run it from konsole and see what it's doing
 * Yud_Zroc dont know how to do that
<zaapiel-mobile> got dat AES 256 son
<jklhjklhjkh> DaSkreech: yes i dont mind formatting but if i can with out that is cool also
<DaSkreech> Soyburg: Not sure but #kde might help as well
<Mamarok> zaapiel-mobile: please, this is a support channel, don't ramble
<zaapiel-mobile> o
<zaapiel-mobile> ok
<Soyburg> thanks DaSkreech, I'll go there and ask the question.  Sorry for asking here if it was inappropriate.
<zaapiel-mobile> have an ot chan?
<Mamarok> zaapiel-mobile: #kubutu-offtopic
<Yud_Zroc> how do u open VLC through terminal
<Mamarok> Yud_Zroc: just type vlc
<Soyburg> type vlc and you are good to go.
<Yud_Zroc> error >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/153024/
<Daskreech> jklhjklhjkh: Hello?
<tsimpson> Yud_Zroc: none of those lines are errors
<Daskreech> Yud_Zroc: open konsole and type vlc
<Mamarok> Daskreech: I think he already did
<Yud_Zroc> libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 4.1.2 from http://dvd.sf.net
<Yud_Zroc> libdvdnav: DVD Title: RACING_STRIPES
<Yud_Zroc> libdvdnav: DVD Serial Number: 32577C6C
<Yud_Zroc> libdvdnav: DVD Title (Alternative): RACING_STRIPES
<Yud_Zroc> libdvdnav: Unable to find map file '/home/megan/.dvdnav/RACING_STRIPES.map'
<Yud_Zroc> libdvdnav: DVD disk reports itself with Region mask 0x00fe0000. Regions: 1
<Yud_Zroc> those are errors
<Mamarok> Yud_Zroc: pelase!
<Daskreech> Sorry was the last thing I saw before the reboot
<tsimpson> no, they are not
<tsimpson> and DO NOT paste in the channel
<Mamarok> we have seen the pastebin before!
<jklhjklhjkh> DaSkreech: yes i dont mind formatting but if i can with out that is cool also
<Daskreech> jklhjklhjkh: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Mamarok> Yud_Zroc: there is no error I can see
<Yud_Zroc> that is a legit dvd why aint it playing it
<Daskreech> !dvd
<Mamarok> did it open a small window?
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mamarok> Yud_Zroc: what you did is just open the VLC player, yu still have to click on play
<Yud_Zroc> i did
<Mamarok> then you are missing codecs I guess
<Mamarok> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mamarok> oops :)
<Yud_Zroc> im thinking i should get 9.04
<tsimpson> you need the libdvdcss package, in konsole type "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh"
<Ciros> I like my 9.04, but I am paranoid to load the ati drivers, as seems to cause issues
<tsimpson> that's my guess
<Yud_Zroc> should i get 32 bit or 64 bit im using 64 atm..... cause i got 4 gig ram
<Yud_Zroc> but i dont mind more stabnility using 3.2 gigs of that ram
<Mamarok> Ciros: I can't use the fglrx one, the others are ok
<Ciros> I run it on 64 bit
<Ciros> really, I tried to use the ones from ati, and it failed just like the fglrx ones
<Mamarok> Yud_Zroc: take 64bit, else you will not be able to use all your ram
<Yud_Zroc> Ciros: how do u install flashplayer
<Mamarok> Ciros: not for me
<Ciros> weird mamarok
<Daskreech> jklhjklhjkh: Then kick back for about 1.5 hours
<Mamarok> Ciros: what is your card?
<jklhjklhjkh> Daskreech:  ty
<Mamarok> Yud_Zroc: there is a package for it, called flash-nonfree
<Mamarok> Yud_Zroc: it will get you the installer from Adobe
<Ciros> Yud_Zroc:  I used the installer program to do it...just searched for flash
<Ciros> Mamarok:  it is an integraded hd3200
<Mamarok> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Mamarok> Ciros: mine is a HD 3650
<Daskreech> jklhjklhjkh: Sure thing. Hope you enjoy
<Mamarok> use the simple radeon driver
<Ciros> hmmm   will find it, if my launcher wasnt acting so weird all of the sudden
<Mamarok> Ciros: but of course there are not many desktop effects, I hd to switch to XRender for the trasnparence
<d3jake> SOrry, my connection died. It looks like the python-apt package only applies to version 2.4 of Python. Is there a substitute for Python version 2.5?
<Ciros> yeah I want to get transparance.   does the simple radeon driver allow the hdmi to work?
<Mamarok> I have transparency, and the desktop grid, that's it
<Mamarok> but it did work in Intrepid, so they should be able to bring that back
<Ciros> hmmm
<Mamarok> only the fglrx driver is a tricky stuff and proprietary, so we depend on AMD
<Mamarok> the previous driver worked fine though
<Ciros> I know tht is what is driving me crazy
<Mamarok> well, take it easy, you have no other choice
<ActionParsnip> just avoid ati
<Mamarok> ActionParsnip: I much prefer a collaborative firm like AMD over those arrogant chaps at NVIDIA who don't care if there is Linux out there
<Mamarok> but AMD has no other choice if they want to survive anyway
<ActionParsnip> Mamarok: well they clearly do as theyve been churning out decent drivers for as long as i can remember
<Mamarok> not for me
<Ciros> I wonder which driver I am using now.... >.>
<ActionParsnip> Mamarok: never had an issue from my nvidia riva tnt2 ultra all the way up to my gefore 6150
<d3jake> I am trying to run the upgrade tool from this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades . I have it installed sucessfully installed. Everytime I try to run the tool (sudo do-release-upgrade) it complains that it cannot import the apt module. I added the hardy-upgrades repos in my repo list to see if I could upgrade python-apt, but when I request an upgrade it states that it will conflict with python2.3\2.4-apt and replace them. Should I chance
<d3jake> ool to work of find another way round?
<Ciros> ActionParsnip:  the ati drivers from when intrepid was released worked, and was decent, the newest release jacks up my system
<Ciros> Mamarok:  are you refering to the ati binary X.org driver?
<ActionParsnip> Ciros: log a bug is all i can sugggest
<Ciros> meh I am just stay away from them currently.   whenI install it I cant get back into kde....lol   atleast with whatever I am using right now, it works
<Mamarok> Ciros: the one that doesn't work for me is the proprietarx fglrx driver, the free radeon driver works fine, but without GL
<Mamarok> and there already is a bug filed agaoinst that IIRC
<Ciros> I figured there would be since I know I am not the first to install the drivers on an ati based card  lol
<Ciros> random question, how do i get numlock to be turned on during boot up.... >.>   I totally forget how
<Mamarok> hm, can't remember, but I guess you should find that on Google
<PhilRod> Ciros: system settings -> keyboard, if you want it turned on at login
<Ciros> guess so.   lol.    like said random
<PhilRod> not sure what to do if you want it turned on during the honest-to-goodness boot process
<Ciros> Thanks.   lol
<Ciros> meh   it works for when kde starts up.    still need to figure how to change the sensitivity on my touch pad...it is too sensitive.  lol
<ActionParsnip> Ciros: change it in bios would be my bet
<Ciros> ActionParsnip:  probably.   just one of those hopes I could change it in kde.   but havent seen it in options
<Ciros> right gotta run bbl
<d3jake> I am trying to run the upgrade tool from this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades . I have it installed sucessfully installed. Everytime I try to run the tool (sudo do-release-upgrade) it complains that it cannot import the apt module. I added the hardy-upgrades repos in my repo list to see if I could upgrade python-apt, but when I request an upgrade it states that it will conflict with python2.3\2.4-apt and replace them. Should I chance
<d3jake> ool to work of find another way round?
<ActionParsnip> d3jake: kdesudo update-manager-kde
<ActionParsnip> -d
<d3jake> okay
<d3jake> ActionParsnip, is that -d supposed to go with the command?
<d3jake> Is there a difference between sudo and kdesudo?
<yml> hello, goodevening I am an happy new owner of an hp dv6 with 4 Gb of ram and I am wondering wich version of kubuntu I should install
<ActionParsnip> d3jake: kdesudo is for gui apps like update manager and kate
<ActionParsnip> d3jake: sudo is ONLY for cli apps like cp, ln, mv, apt-get
<d3jake> ah, okay
<ActionParsnip> d3jake: running gui apps with sudo done not setup the environment and will garbage file ownerships
<ActionParsnip> *done == does
<yml> 32 bits or 64 bits. I understand that if I want to take advantage of the 4 gb of ram I should better use the 64bits. however I am a bit woried by the softaware support
<yml> like the flash plugins and other
<ActionParsnip> yml: 64bit support is the same as 32bit, java can be a pain, the rest is absolutely flawless
<ActionParsnip> yml: flash is fine
<kanonmat_> yml, jaunty jackalope is soon out, i have flash on 64bit
<yml> I am testing the RC
<yml> I have installed an updated the 32 bits
<yml> and everything is working except the suspend in memory and the the sound with the speaker
<yml> and right now I am testing the live cd of the 64bits version
<yml> and I am still hesitating between the two
<yml> before going and doing a full installation
<d3jake> ActionParsnip, okay (cool name BTW) I tried that command it said "bash: kdesudo: command not found", I tried with just sudo and it said "sudo: update-manager-kde: command not found"
<d3jake> ActionParsnip, okay (cool name BTW) I tried that command it said "bash: kdesudo: command not found", I tried with just sudo and it said "sudo: update-manager-kde: command not found"
<d3jake> sorry.. I was scrolled up and didn't see I had sent the message.
<ActionParsnip> d3jake: are you running kde?
<d3jake> yes
<ActionParsnip> d3jake: sudo apt-get install kdesudo update-manager-kde
<ActionParsnip> d3jake: if kdesudo update-manager works, roll with it
<yml> is there a way to update an installation done in 32 bits to 64 bits ? or should I reinstall from the live cd ?
<ActionParsnip> yml: you need to reinstall with a 64bit ISO
<d3jake> ActionParsnip: The annoying part is that I've gotten the first upgrade tool to work correctly... and this time around it's giving me issues.
<yml> ok thank you for your insight. I am going to give it a try
<d3jake> ActionParsnip: When I try to run the command "sudo apt-get install kde update-manager-kde"  I am told the package kdesudo is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<ActionParsnip> d3jake: weird
<d3jake> yes
<d3jake> ...
<boboso> Daskreech: done and so far the only thing i see is vmware doesnt want to work
<Byron> I reinstalled Kubuntu on my Acer Aspire One and things are 'back to normal'.
<Daskreech> boboso: Umm ok
<Daskreech> Upgraded to Jackalope?
<Byron> However, I can't seem to edit the K Menu height.
<boboso> Daskreech: sry my nick changed im the one you helped upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04
<Daskreech> boboso: ok :)
<Daskreech> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Byron> Also, how do I get the GPG key from http://apt.wicd.net/wicd.gpg ?
<Daskreech> boboso: Oh You might need new kernel modules for the new kernel
<Byron> disregard the GPG, I just got it
<Byron> How do I modify the K Menu height?
<Daskreech> Byron: Drag it?
<d3jake> Will there be a way to go back to KDE3 in jaunty, or will KDE4 be the only version of KDE that can be used?
<Byron> Daskreech: I tried, nothing to drag
<Daskreech> Byron: Which menu? Kickoff?
<boboso2> does kde 4.2 have the ability to have different wallpapers on different desktops?
<Daskreech> Kinda :)
<Byron> Daskreech: yes
<Daskreech> not really :(
<Daskreech> but kinda :-)
<boboso2> Daskreech: is that to me?
<Daskreech> yes
<boboso2> mmmm dam i thought i read that the feature would be in the 4.2
<Daskreech> boboso2: Yeah it's kinda in 4.3 as well
<boboso2> haha
<boboso> well thats just great :(
<boboso> well i guess i need to find out why vmware isnt working now
<d3jake> Does\Will KDE4 allow the user to change how many programs will stack on the taskbar? In KDE3 the default is to have programs stacked two high, and KDE4 seems to default to only having them one high, which in my opinion is a waste of space.
<ubuntusux> anyone know how to get xkoules to work in ubuntu ?
<Daskreech> d3jake: Yes you can do that in KDE 4.2
<Daskreech> boboso: I'm guessing your Vmware kernel module is broken
<drbobb> hello, does jaunty's kopete work for you guys?
<d3jake> Daskreech: I wouldn't mind using KDE4 if I could find that setting, could you direct me to a web page somewhere that describes where that setting is?
<drbobb> (and gals, if any ;-)
<Daskreech> d3jake: what version of KDE 4 are you using?
<Daskreech> drbobb: What about us robots and complex bash scripts?
<Daskreech> we have e-feelings too :(
<drbobb> uh, i'm not sure whether scripts use kopete, or have a need for it
<kanonmat_> kdesu is the old kdesudo?
<d3jake> Daskreech: I'm not. This laptop's optical drive is getting close to dying, so I am using KDE3 from an older install disc on a Kubuntu 6.06LTS install. I'm trying to get it upgraded but it won't play nice...
<Daskreech> kanonmat_: yes
<Daskreech> d3jake: upgrading to what?
<Befolked> what up.
<kanonmat_> su != sudo, but ok, i think i get it
<d3jake> Daskreech: Kubuntu 8.08
<d3jake> I've done it once already.
<Befolked> wut?
<Daskreech> kanonmat_: It wasn't really su before hence the rename
<kanonmat_> yes
<Befolked> kubuntu 8.08.. *scratches head*
<devilsadvocate> d3jake, have you rebooted after the upgrade?
<d3jake> uhhh
<Daskreech> d3jake: you mean 8.04 ?
<d3jake> that's it
<d3jake> sorry
<Befolked> :D
<Daskreech> d3jake: that's KDE3 as well
<d3jake> that's right
<Befolked> im running 9.04
<Befolked> cant be bothered with 8.10 anymore.
<Befolked> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Befolked> (i forgot the channel name)
<d3jake> Daskreech, I hadn't liked KDE4, relating to my question above. And I have correctly run the update to 8.04, but I accidentily broke it, so I decided to reinstall because it was easy to get it upgraded....at least when it worked....
<d3jake> This time around I've had many more issues than last time
<drbobb> are there any mirrors of apt.pearsoncomputing.net? the home of the kde3.5 jaunty remix?
<Daskreech> ah ok well if you install Jackalope then you can get two rows
<d3jake> devilsadvocate: Which upgrade are you yalking about?
<Daskreech> drbobb: no why?
<d3jake> Daskreech: Good.... If I recall correctly, has it been released yet?
<devilsadvocate> d3jake, 6.06 to something much greater than 6.06
<Daskreech> devilsadvocate: You can do LTS -> LTS
<drbobb> cause it's unavailable - bandwidth limit exceeded
<Daskreech> d3jake: Close enough :)
<Befolked> Daskreech, you can also do LTS -> 9.04
<Daskreech> Befolked: Not directly
<devilsadvocate> Daskreech, 8.10 was lts right? (kubuntu)
<Daskreech> No
<Befolked> Daskreech, what do you mean?
<Befolked> i thought i saw a script to upgrade from Jonathon Riddel
<Befolked> *Riddell, or whatever.
<drbobb> I really really need a *working* IM client
<d3jake> devilsadvocate: I haven't done the upgrade yet, that's my problem.
<Daskreech> drbobb: ok I'll let him know
<Daskreech> Befolked: link me to it
<drbobb> Daskreech: thanks
<Befolked> yeah, sec im trying to find it.
<Befolked> its a script you run
<Befolked> it might just upgrade to 8.10, then to 9.04
<Daskreech> drbobb: Kopete works fine here what problem are you having?
<drbobb> the GaduGadu support is broken
<drbobb> gtalk doesn't work too well either
<Daskreech> drbobb: Ah no idea about that step into #kopete and ask what the status of that was for KDE 4.2 though near as I recall it was working
<drbobb> I'm not sure it works at all, I don't see any contacts
<boboso> Daskreech: do you have any ideas on how to check the vmware kernel module is broken?
<Befolked> Daskreech: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04
<drbobb> Daskreech: I've been there but nobody ever replied
<Daskreech> boboso: See what kernels the version you have installed supports
<Befolked> seems interesting. i wonder if it'll work (H)
<Daskreech> Befolked: nice
<Befolked> yeah, i was surprised too.
<Befolked> jonathon riddell is the sole kubuntu developer paid by canonical,r ight?
<Daskreech> For some version of that statement yes
<Daskreech> I think there are other paid developers but none that work directly on Kubuntu
<Befolked> thats what i heard.
<Befolked> yes, yes.
<Befolked> most work on launchpad i've heard.
<Daskreech> No as in some work on KDE stuff
<Daskreech> but not really considered part of the Kubuntu team
<Befolked> most work on launchpad, some work on ubuntu, and one works on kubuntu. how nice.
<Daskreech> well Edubuntu is really getting the shaft if you want to compare
<Befolked> but who uses edubuntu :)
<Daskreech> Who should use it?
<Adola> Hi!  How do I turn off idle time?
<Adola> I'm watching videos, and my computer goes into some mode.  Normally, I can just log back in, but, because the video is maximized, I can't do anything, I have to kill the session.
<boboso> Daskreech: i just uninstalled and then reinstalled vmware and now it works ty for your time
<dwidmann> Adola: some video players are smart enough to turn off the screensavers (or trick the screensavers into thinking its not idle)
<Adola> dwidmann: VLC.
<xorred> hey guys, I'm on Kubuntu latest (testing) version, can't run jar files
<xorred> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Could not initializeclass sun.awt.X11GraphicsEnvironment
<xorred> that is what I get all the time...
<xorred> java -jar file.jar
<dwidmann> !java | xorred
<ubottu> xorred: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<Adola> So, how do I turn off screensavers?
<|PaperTiger|> !radeonhd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radeonhd
<xorred> thanks
<xorred> and another question - firefox does not exit correctly
<xorred> whenever I kill it - it just stays in the processes
<xorred> thus not allowing me to start again until I kill -9 it
<xorred> and the java url is broken...
<dwidmann> Adola: you could try system settings - > appearance -> desktop -> screensaver
<xorred>  The requested operation could not be completedUnknown Host
<Adola> dwidmann: I just checked.  They were all turned off.  What's doing this then?
<sevenhill> i think i have found the reasons of "Xfreezing on 9.04 but mouse still active"  problem
<Adola> dwidmann: And furthermore, VLC has the option "Disable screensaver" applied.
<dwidmann> Adola: does it kick you back to the login screen or just lock the session?
<Adola> dwidmann: Kick me back to the login!
<dwidmann> Adola: maybe X is crashing ...
<Adola> dwidmann: No, I don't think so, it only does that if I'm not touching the computer for a bit.  Never timed it though.
<devilsadvocate> Adola, somewhere in powerdevil?
<dwidmann> Adola: what about system settings -> advanced -> system -> power management?
<xorred> the java page in "documentation" does not help me
<xorred> as I'm on kubuntu 9.04
<Adola> Ah, I believe that's it!  I just unchecked "Let powerdevil manage screen"
<Adola> And "Lock screen on resume"
<dwidmann> Adola: hopefully that'll do the trick, if not I'm sure you'll soon find out eh/
<xorred> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<xorred> that does not work for me
<xorred> at all
<rmrfslash> java... yuck
<xorred> yes but I need it... and it should work with 9.04 right?
<rmrfslash> works for me
<xorred> how did you set it up?
<dwidmann> xorred: so, installing "sun-java6-jre" then "sudo update-java-alternatives" doesn't help?
<drbobb> xorred: i just installed sun-java6-jre on 9.04 yesterday
<xorred> no doesn't
<drbobb> and i can confirm that it works
<dwidmann> xorred: you *DID* update-java-alternatives too, right?
<xorred> yes
<rmrfslash> java --version?
<dwidmann> xorred: and what does "which java" say?
<xorred> sudo update-java-alternatives -l
<xorred> java-6-sun 63 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<rmrfslash> oops
<xorred> java -version
<xorred> java version "1.6.0_13"
<xorred> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_13-b03)
<xorred> Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 11.3-b02, mixed mode)
<rmrfslash> java -version
<rmrfslash> so what's the problem?
<dwidmann> hah..... that *looks* right ...
<xorred> no it does not start up .jar files
<rmrfslash> java -jar?
<xorred> any jar files kill me with error message
<xorred> yes
<rmrfslash> what's the error?
<xorred> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Could not initializeclass sun.awt.X11GraphicsEnvironment
<rmrfslash> hmm... was the jar made w/ compat mode on?
<rmrfslash> well... that doesn't make sense
<rmrfslash> forget i said that
<rmrfslash> are you executing this on a server?
<rmrfslash> or on a regular desktop machine?
<xorred> on a desktop
<xorred> you know, I just fixed it... I won't tell how as you'll laugh your a***es on me :D
<dwidmann>  xorred: that's no fair! I haven't had a good laugh all day!
<rmrfslash> how
<xorred> hahah
<d3jake> Is it a problem if I'm trying to do a full update with adept-notifier, but when I click on it, the list of changes inclued a ton of important things (totaling a removal of ~700MB of packages) but only proposes to download ~70MB....
<xorred> well... I was starting it up as #
<xorred> next, I just exited, and started up as regular user.... that's it
<rmrfslash> weird
<dwidmann> not really ... running things as a different user usually won't work if they're graphical ...
<rmrfslash> good ol java the hut
<xorred> java ftw
<xorred> !
 * dwidmann likes java
<rmrfslash> I guess ur right dwidmann
<rmrfslash> just tried execing a xterm
<rmrfslash> as root
<rmrfslash> got some fancy error
<dwidmann> d3jake: sounds like trouble
<d3jake> yes
<d3jake> This is how I've corrupted my installs before. I'll end up uninstalling almost everything before realizing what was happening.
<xorred> yeah.. I've uninstalled hundreds of packages to fix java
<xorred> and it turned out ... user issue
<dwidmann>  d3jake: try doing a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<xorred> the device behind the KB
<xorred> apt-get? aptitude!!!
<xorred> why do you guys still use apt-get
<xorred> it's from the stone age
<dwidmann> bah, apt-get!
<rmrfslash> what else should people use?
<xorred> aptitude!
<denis_> xorred:  but it works fine
<rmrfslash> dpkg?
<xorred> aptitude beats it
<dwidmann> rmrfslash: masochist
<rmrfslash> :D
<xorred> make and get over all package managers
<denis_> xorred:  no, for me aptitude is not useable, it has an uglyx design
<xorred> ugly design?
<xorred> I can't compare the output of an apti-get search and aptitude search
<xorred> apt-get is ugly
<rmrfslash> xorred: yep... ./configure and make are all u need
<d3jake> uhh... do both apt-get and aptitude let me download packages?
<denis_> the overview is bad
<xorred> aptitude is better, d3jake
<denis_> that's what I meant
<xorred> try it
 * xorred feels like a drug dealer
<rmrfslash> d3jake: apt-get
<rmrfslash> :P
<denis_> and as we now have kpackagekit aptitude is gone
<d3jake> And now we're back to square one...
<denis_> and I am gone, too ;-)
<xorred> try my sh*t man, you'll love it, it's just gotten here from Columbia
<denis_> good night
<Ciros> ugh adobe air giving me headache
<devilsadvocate> d3jake, 8.10 did not have kde3
<devilsadvocate> d3jake, perhaps that is the source of the trouble?
<d3jake> devilsadvocate, apt-get vs. aptitude or..?
<p-f> Is there a way to paste without using the middle mouse button? I don't like always having to reach for my mouse just to paste something.
<devilsadvocate> d3jake, your 700 mb vs 70 mb
<devilsadvocate> and aptitude ++ :P
<rmrfslash> :O
<devilsadvocate> p-f, shift+insert
<Daskreech> d3jake: What is getting removed?
<p-f> Or, alternatively, is there a way to collapse all the separate paste buffers on linux? It seems as though java has its own, KDE and X
<p-f> devilsadvocate: won't work
<p-f> devilsadvocate: that's only for the non-X buffer
<p-f> devilsadvocate: I want a shortcut for the buffer that receives selected text
<d3jake> http://paste.ubuntu.com/153101/ <= that is the result of dist-upgrade
<rmrfslash> is there a third mouse button emulation for laptops?
<d3jake> Daskreech, many many things.... adept, kopete, lemme get the list >.>
<Daskreech> Yah
<devilsadvocate> p-f, either shift+insert or ctrl+v should work, i dont know of any other shortcuts
<devilsadvocate> rmrfslash, clicking both buttons together seems to be the accepted standard
<rmrfslash> :D
<rmrfslash> thanks
<d3jake> okay.... now adept-updater says it needs to download 604MB, and will install 717MB worth....
<d3jake> interesting...
<p-f> devilsadvocate: just select text in a terminal, then middle click. Try getting that text with any of your shortcuts, you'll see what I'm talking about
<Ciros> oh I hate you adobe air....
<d3jake> *flips coin* should I try to install now........?
<d3jake> err upgrade*
<Daskreech> d3jake: does it have a listing of what will be changed?
<devilsadvocate> p-f, i see. i generally use ctrl+shift+c on konsole
<devilsadvocate> or right click > copy
<devilsadvocate> :P
<devilsadvocate> d3jake, make backups first
<Ciros> d3jake:  back up, and update if you want...
<d3jake> Daskreech, in adept-notifier, yes, many packages will be installed, upgraded, and considerably fewer removed
<d3jake> backup! what an idea :p
<Daskreech> Which will be removed?
<d3jake> Thanks for reminding me though
<Ciros> ...why is that update blocked....weird
<theuser1> how to play, at every system boot.(when kde or x starts)  two 1.mp3 and then 2.mp3 . then again 1.mp3 (repeating for ever. one after an other. for ever) ?
<Dark-Star> How can I configure (after installation) whether the hardware clock runs on utc or local time?
<Dragnslcr> theuser1- might be able to script something with aplay
<devilsadvocate> theuser1, is that wise? :P
<theuser1> ya
#kubuntu 2009-04-18
<theuser1> need a way
<theuser1> i use amarok
<d3jake> hmm... xfd xditview, xclock, x11perf, x-window-system-core, smproxy, ssesreg, python2.4-tk, python2.4-imaging, python-simpletal, python-egnix-mxproxy, oclock
<d3jake> Many others
<d3jake> being removed
<RizR> had enough of amarok 2. anyway to install amarok 1 on kde4.2?
<xorred> yes, amarok2 sucks
<Daskreech> RizR: Yes look at apt-.pearsoncomputing.net
<Daskreech> apt.pearsoncomputing.net
<antoranz> guys, is it possible to use portable ubuntu but with kubuntu instead?+
<RizR> Daskreech, :-) their account bandwidth limit has been exceeded. may be will be up in may ;)
<Ciros> okay I am annoyed at air.
<Daskreech> RizR: ha ok :)
<d3jake> I tried to install a package named rdiff-backup, but I get this result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/153110/
<Ciros> imma annoyed, I dunno what this means... (airinstall:6471): Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libqtcurve.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<d3jake> Replace your elves...
<RizR> another one. (may be a dumb question but hey). how do I switch off monitor (just monitor not machine) after a certain time. cant see settings under screensaver
<Ciros> er wha?  >.>
<p-f> RizR: it's in 'Display'
<p-f> RizR: (assuming you're on KDE)
<p-f> (power control)
<p-f> because having a standalone Power control would make too much sense
 * p-f twitches
<RizR> p-f, err it's got three options. standby, suspend, and power off.
<RizR> none says switch off monitor :$
<p-f> RizR: it's power off
<p-f> RizR: these are only for the monitor, not your computer
<p-f> RizR: completely unintuitive, I know :)
<p-f> plus, the "What's this?" don't give any info
<p-f> it's great
<RizR> p-f, ah well. that's classic kde. got three options for when you only need one saying turn off monitor :-)
<RizR> ok another one.
<RizR> selecting random screensaver usually makes screensavers switch after few mins in gnome. in kde it starts a screensaver randomly whenever inactive but never switches it to something else.
<RizR> makes sense?
<p-f> RizR: makes perfect sense
<d3jake> Is there a way to, within Kubuntu, throttle the bandwidth that Adept is allowed to use?
<RizR> p-f, any way to do the switching?
<p-f> RizR: I don't think so, maybe you could look into commandline options for xscreensaver / xlock
<kanonmat_> dpms can be used to turn monitor off
<kanonmat_> xorg.conf SERVERFLAGS SECTION: Option "OffTime" "minutes"
<kanonmat_> or use xset
<cllaudyu> i have a little problem... when i try ti install or upgrade it's suddenly intrerupting and in terminal when i type dpkg --configure -a it's doing the same thing...
<ign0ramus> hey all.
<ign0ramus> was in here earlier today, but never got an answer... Does anyone else have issues with inline/embedded images in gmail being fuzzy or difficult to read?  On my Windows machine, this is not an issue.
<ign0ramus> on ubuntuforums, I saw another thread with the same issue, but no solution.  someone mentioned that the page may have been zoomed, causing aliasing, but this is not the case :(
<ign0ramus> Actually, this goes for all my web-based email accounts - yahoo, hotmail, and gmail... no one else has ever seen this?
<Daskreech> Firefox?
<ign0ramus> Daskreech:
<ign0ramus> yes
<ign0ramus> let me check Opera
<Daskreech> How bad is the fuzzy?
<markjohnson> hey
<markjohnson> can anyone tell me how to compile an apache mod in ubuntu
<ign0ramus> Daskreech: it makes barcodes unreadable... :/
<markjohnson> like.. what compiler do i use
<Daskreech> markjohnson: Which module ?
<markjohnson> i cant get apxs to work
<markjohnson> like, anything
<markjohnson> im writing my own
<Daskreech> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<markjohnson> does this apply to compiling for apache too?
<markjohnson> or just generically?
<Daskreech> ign0ramus: I'm not seeing it look very fuzzy here
<Daskreech> markjohnson: Code is more or less code
<markjohnson> yea.. but doesnt apxs use spcific functions to compile it with apache the correct way?
<ign0ramus> Daskreech: opera looks fuzzy, too.  maybe a *little* more readable, but if I view the same email in Windows, it's crystal clear
<Daskreech> ign0ramus: Sounds like your video driver
<ign0ramus> Daskreech: even if it's *just* for inline images in email?
<Daskreech> markjohnson: long as it has a build script it'll be fine
<markjohnson> hmm
<markjohnson> alright, ill give it a shot then
<markjohnson> thanks
<Daskreech> ign0ramus: to be clear you download the file and it's really clear?
<ign0ramus> Daskreech: exactly. yes.
<Daskreech> ign0ramus: Kinda funky
<Daskreech> what version of FF ?
<ign0ramus> Daskreech: 3.0.8
<Daskreech> Hmm not sure what would make the html renderer be strange
<ign0ramus> Daskreech: for example, here's an old (expired) coupon from old navy i got: http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/6871/59174353.png
<Daskreech> That's it downloaded?
<ign0ramus> Daskreech: that's a screenshot from gmail.  but if i right-click and save the image, it is clear - like so: http://img131.imageshack.us/img131/3728/19162240.gif
<Daskreech> wow
<ign0ramus> Daskreech: big difference, right?
<Daskreech> Yeah
<ign0ramus> Daskreech: and its not just me ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=823027
<Daskreech> ign0ramus: Hooray!!!
<ign0ramus> Daskreech: yeah, but no solution, so... boooooo!
<Daskreech> Hi I'm ign0ramus and I'm a blurry HTML renderer user
<ign0ramus> Daskreech: care to explain...?
<Daskreech> ign0ramus: Support group
<Daskreech> :-)
<ign0ramus> Daskreech: yeah, i get that, but do you know how to solve?
<ign0ramus> sheesh. ;)
<Daskreech> I wouldn't be dragging this out if I did. I don't know what would make it do that Unless Gmail is trying to save bandwidth costs or something
<Daskreech> It might actually be the video card driver ....
<theuser1> how to run a 1.mp3 every time at boot up, in amarok? command or method?
<Daskreech> but somehow I doubt it
<ign0ramus> Daskreech: onboard Intel that works fine for everything else
<Daskreech> theuser1: at bootup?
<Daskreech> not at login?
<theuser1> Daskreech:  dont know. whenever kde starts
<Daskreech> ign0ramus: Yeah it's a shot in the dark. If there is a bug about it on launchpad vote for it and follow it if not make one
<Daskreech> theuser1: login then
<theuser1> Daskreech:  ok.
<Daskreech> Look in System Settings
<theuser1> Daskreech:  i did a kcron fffor 'a startup' at 'boot up' but it didnt worked
<theuser1> Daskreech:  amarokapp '/home/theuser1/Desktop/ayatul kursi.mp3'
<theuser1> not worked
<ign0ramus> theuser1: can't you just add it into System Notifications to run when KDE starts?
<theuser1> ign0ramus:  how
<theuser1> i want it to run auto maticaly
<ign0ramus> theuser1: im still using kde3.5, but in Kcontrol, just go to sound & multi > system notifications
<theuser1> ign0ramus:  i want it to loop for ever
<ign0ramus> theuser1: really?
<ign0ramus> theuser1: i'm sure there's a quick and dirty bash script you could run... do you want an external media player to play this file?
<theuser1> ign0ramus: i wont mind. i just need it to be played. amarok maybe
<ign0ramus> theuser1: lemme see... brb
<theuser1> ok
<Daskreech> !autostart | theuser1
<ubottu> theuser1: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. In KDE 3.X the package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete KDE 3.X guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<theuser1> Daskreech:  thx
<ign0ramus> Daskreech: mplayer has a loop flag... could you whip up a quick script to run mplayer on startup and loop this mp3?
<Daskreech> Could I? No I'm about to step out. Can it be done? Yes.. yes it can
<ign0ramus> Daskreech: Understood.  I don't feel like going through the man pages for this... a looping song over an entire session?
<Daskreech> it's not that hard just start a mplayer session with a loopflag and background it
<ign0ramus> Daskreech: yeah, i'm checking the option flags now.. :/
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ign0ramus> yo yo ma
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Is there any way to stop most windows from defauting to open fullscreen?
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo-Aztec: i thiink theres a setting in systemsettings about that sort of thing
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ActionParsnip: Any idea where? I cant find anything about fullscreen in there
<ActionParsnip> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<nitr0ix> is there a kde alterantive for emerald?
<hallowname> nitr0ix: kwin :) emerald runs with kde fine too.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Is there any way to fix it?
<nitr0ix> does it? heard that emerald not compatible with kwin
<nitr0ix> evil internet confuses me >_>
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Any options in Compiz might be doing it??
<Ciros> is there any way to find out what caused this: Application crashed with an unhandled SIGSEGV
<hallowname> nitr0ix: emerald and kwin do the same things. decorate the window borders. if ur not using compiz, ud be better just using kwin themes. but for compiz emerald is best. either way. u can make ur own themes for either. :)
<hallowname> Ciros: learn c++ probably. strace might help. installing -dbg packages and sending a backtrace to the programmer might help too.
<Ciros> haha.    I hate air -.-
<hallowname> Ciros: air? the kde4 theme? which theme do you use?
<nitr0ix> anyway to make Firefox look more preatty in kde4?
<Ciros> no, adobe air.  am trying to install something via air and that is the error I am getting
<hallowname> nitr0ix: on jaunty i think it looks perfect. no more oxygen glitches. you can always install firefox themes. add-ons.mozilla.com
<hallowname> Ciros: ooo, that's adobe's fault then. why do you need air? boycott closed source nonsense! ;p
<Ciros> because I want to run tweetdeck.   I likes it, atleast I got my elf issue fixed on it.
<esp17> anyone here experts on how to access files and folders on a mac (iBook) hard drive via ubuntu live CD? my g.friends ibook wont start up normally, so running on live CD, but are not able to get permission to here personal files on the mounted partition from the mac hard drive... help please!
<nitr0ix> Mac sux throw it away = problem fixed xd
<esp17> haha after getting the files!
<OliverKrueger> Does anybody know, how I can get my Katapult back in Jaunty?
<hallowname> esp17: changing perms on a macbook like that can brick the mac. but you can always 'sudo chown myusername:myusername /path/to/dir -R' on it. beware.
<esp17> hallowname: im not an expert in this terminal stuff, but i tried some chmod seemingly without result... are not able to get more than "read only file system"
<nitr0ix> hmm any details on 9.10 ubuntu? xD
<bazhang> !koala > nitr0ix
<ubottu> nitr0ix, please see my private message
<nitr0ix> aw i am allready lovin 9.10 >_>
<Dragnslcr> 9.10?
<esp17> folders are displayed with a little red cross at the corner, and by doble clicking to open, i get the message "content can not be displayed, you dont have permission necessary..."
<nitr0ix> Karmic Koala
<Dragnslcr> Oh
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I started ignoring the names and just using the numbers a couple years ago
<nitr0ix> he he
<Dragnslcr> OliverKrueger- I think katapult has been retired for the standard run dialog (alt-F2 by default)
<nitr0ix> so kde uses QT and gnome uses GTK?
<hallowname|FFF> nitr0ix: yup
<nitr0ix> hmmm anyway to get Firefox to use QT instead of GTK?
<Dragnslcr> I vaguely recall someone working on it, but I don't know anything about it
<karthik> can any1 tell what difference will it(Firefox with QT) make?
<nitr0ix> ah thanks anyways...sad tho... shiny kde4.2 with ugly firefox....
<Daskreech> It would fit better and probably work nicer on all platforms
<hallowname|FFF> nitr0ix: ugly firefox in 4.2? jaunty or intrepid? jaunty's firefox is very pretty. firefox in too tied in with gtk and its own custom subclasses of gtk classes. =/
<hallowname|FFF> Daskreech: yea it would. let's go riot at the mozilla office :D
<karthik> ok
<karthik> :)
<Daskreech> far as I recall they have  Qt Firefox project
<hallowname|FFF> Daskreech: yea there is one, but it will take forever. bc firefox was directly subclassed from gtk instead of implementing gtk like most gtk apps do. firefox will b gtk only for a long time i think.
<Daskreech> Yeah
<Daskreech> same reason that Chrome is Gtk
<nitr0ix> did chrome got ported to linux?
<hallowname|FFF> nitr0ix: yup
<hallowname|FFF> nitr0ix: halfass ;p
<nitr0ix> hmm any good?
<hallowname|FFF> nitr0ix: dunno, i only use qt apps. kde programmer. gtk isnt maintained. like at all. lol.
<nitr0ix> he he fair enough...hate gtk now...
<Dragnslcr> If you search Google for "firefox qt" you'll get a couple hits for people in this channel that have worked on it
<Dragnslcr> There's even a firefox-qt package in PPA
<nitr0ix> Nokia helps port Firefox to Qt xD
<karthik> OK. why is Opera not favoured?
<nitr0ix> dont like opera ether...
<nitr0ix> something wrong with it....it just does not feel right xD
<hallowname|FFF> yea, noble project. takes too long tho. firefox does need a rewrite tho i think.
<Daskreech> hallowname|FFF: Real port? not just a wine wrapper?
 * devilsadvocate wants firefox-qt
<hallowname|FFF> opera is closed source. thats whats wrong with it.
<devilsadvocate> where where
<hallowname|FFF> Daskreech: yup, gtkish
<Daskreech> Hmm that's interesitng
<Daskreech>  Chrome is really really Windows specific
<hallowname|FFF> Daskreech: i seen a deb of it somewhere... the build-log looked horrible tho.
<Daskreech> So is Firefox but Chrome it bleeds into the code
<hallowname|FFF> Daskreech: dunno, dont use either ;p konqueror elinks and arora for me. if all else fails: kget. ;D
<Daskreech> w3m
<devilsadvocate> Dragnslcr, where is the ppa with firefox-qt
<hallowname|FFF> Daskreech: i liked that one. but only if i had a mouse and no keyboard. the key interaction with w3m is funny i think...
<Dragnslcr> devilsadvocate- looks like it's http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu
<nitr0ix> w3m is way tooo hard-core for me
<rmrfslash> I'm getting lots of updates recently :)
<Daskreech> rmrfslash: Jaunty?
<hallowname|FFF> nitr0ix: elinks :) simple and easy. so is w3m but u gotta read the manuals.
<Daskreech> w3m is pretty neat
<rmrfslash> jaunty
<Daskreech> I just need to figure out how to pipe aa through it
<Daskreech> rmrfslash: Expect that
<Daskreech> you will pull down tens of gigs of data in the early part of kubuntu+1
<nitr0ix> ill stick with konqueror.... dont like text based ones >_>
<hallowname|FFF> Daskreech: haha aa? havent used that since i was 13 maybe :D good times
<Daskreech> it slows down a lot once it releases
<rmrfslash> DaSkreech: wasn't there lynx for a long time? curl? wget? How's w3m different
<Daskreech> hallowname|FFF: It's great. I can watch DVDs on the command line with it
<Daskreech> links lynx and w3m
<nitr0ix> command line dvd...whoah you mean like numbers and text replaces image?
<nitr0ix> (o_O)
<rmrfslash> matrix style sh*t
<nitr0ix> lol
<hallowname|FFF> Daskreech: yup :D i used to have an interactive cli computer with it. using screen and custom tweaking. lol. good times
<hallowname|FFF> aafire! woot!
<Daskreech> rmrfslash: Funny enough last DVD I watched lke that was Matrix
<Daskreech> trippy :)
<Daskreech> !info bb
<ubottu> bb (source: bb): ASCII-art demo based on AAlib. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3rc1-8 (intrepid), package size 1168 kB, installed size 1832 kB
<Daskreech> !info aafire
<ubottu> Package aafire does not exist in intrepid
<Daskreech> :-P
<rmrfslash> !matrix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about matrix
<hallowname|FFF> now kde is more graphically customizable than cli.
<rmrfslash> dang
<nitr0ix> matrix owns you
<rmrfslash> !pwn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pwn
<tsimpson> !botabuse > rmrfslash
<rmrfslash> what do you know ubottu?
<ubottu> rmrfslash, please see my private message
<nitr0ix> !own?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about own?
<hallowname|FFF> anyone here tried openbrain?
<nitr0ix> !iNoob
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iNoob
<tsimpson> nitr0ix: please do not abuse the bot
<rmrfslash> what's ipenbrain?
<nitr0ix> lol this is fun ....
<devilsadvocate> Dragnslcr, is the package there only for jaunty? i have the ppa enabled but i dont see firefox-qt
<hallowname|FFF> rmrfslash: a desktop assistant plasmoid. talks english to u.
<rmrfslash> cool
<Dragnslcr> devilsadvocate- it might not be there anymore. I just looked through it and it doesn't seem to be there
<rmrfslash> i guess
<Dragnslcr> devilsadvocate- I was just going by a post from August, so it have gotten pulled since then
<hallowname|FFF> rmrfslash: its on kde-apps.org if u wanna try. there are debs somewhere. it can 'google urmoms' and answer 'what time is it' 'what month is it'. 'wiki urmomz' 'run firefox' etc etc
<rmrfslash> I don't really wanna have my computer talk to me.
<rmrfslash> So I can say run firefox and it'll run?
<nitr0ix> sooo can anybody explain me what is kwin? cause i thought it was used when you enable desktop effect in kde..
<bazhang> !info kwin
<ubottu> kwin (source: kdebase-workspace): the KDE 4 window manager (KWin). In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid3.1 (intrepid), package size 38 kB, installed size 304 kB
<Daskreech> nitr0ix: It's your window manager by default in KDE
<rmrfslash> I think kwin is the new kwm right?
<Daskreech> It's not new
<rmrfslash> well... it used to be called kwm
<nitr0ix> yeah but i just did sudo apt-get install kwin and it did install it like it wasnt in there
<tsimpson> rmrfslash: when? not in KDE3
<rmrfslash> and in many cases, some of the errors still report it as kwm
<tsimpson> nitr0ix: kwin is a transitional package for kde-window-manager
<nitr0ix> ok
<rmrfslash> no, not in kde3
<rmrfslash> I think kwm stopped after KDE 1
<rmrfslash> but there's some legacy code in there which still refers to it as kwm
<tsimpson> yeah, some constants and X11 interfaces
<nitr0ix> so i still can't use emerald with kwin cause if i do apt-get it will install compiz with it..
<rmrfslash> emerald is a compiz theme isn't it?
<tsimpson> emerald is a compiz window decorator
<rmrfslash> so you need compiz
<nitr0ix> any alternative for kde/
<nitr0ix> ?
<tsimpson> install a KDE theme
<rmrfslash> kde has it's own compositing
<nitr0ix> i mean for emerald.
<rmrfslash> no clue
<nitr0ix> aw
<tsimpson> emerald just themes compizz
<rmrfslash> I just know KDE compositing is more integrated w/ KDE
<tsimpson> kde has it's own theme system
<Daskreech> !info emerald
<ubottu> emerald (source: emerald): Decorator for compiz-fusion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 255 kB, installed size 1380 kB
<hallowname|FFF> rmrfslash: yup. it does way more than that tho.
<nitr0ix> hmmm DeKorator seems something like emerald.
<tsimpson> !info kwin-style-dekorator
<ubottu> kwin-style-dekorator (source: kwin-style-dekorator): windows decoration for kde using user-supplied PNG files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1 (intrepid), package size 173 kB, installed size 420 kB
<rmrfslash> Some of the effects aren't as good as in compiz though
<rmrfslash> some don't work at all (at least for me)
<rmrfslash> and some just downright crash my machine
<rmrfslash> like the "snow" effect
<rmrfslash> I tried launching that one and my machine just crashed
<nitr0ix> aw found it.... Translucency seems to do the trick...
<rmrfslash> my wobbly windows effect looks all weird too
<rmrfslash> I'm using XRender... not sure if that's why
<rmrfslash> nitri0ix: what, did you want translucent konsole?
<nitr0ix> nah transparent window decorations..
<rmrfslash> oh
<nitr0ix> thats why i wanted emerald ;)
<rmrfslash> translucent window borders?
<nitr0ix> translucent this word freaks me out
<nitr0ix> transparent...yeah..
<rmrfslash> hey, why don't I have translucent window borders :(
<nitr0ix> you are the lucky one xD
<rmrfslash> bummer
<nitr0ix> what kde version you have?
<rmrfslash> jaunty
<rmrfslash> 4.2.2
<nitr0ix> same here...works perfectly
<rmrfslash> I'm using XRender compositing
<rmrfslash> probably limited capabilities
<rmrfslash> oh, and the open source ATI driver
<nitr0ix> why not use OpenGL?
<nitr0ix> ah
<nitr0ix> nvidia rox >_>
<rmrfslash> for now ;)
<nitr0ix> for always ;)
<rmrfslash> http://www.x.org/wiki/radeonhd
<nitr0ix> damnit....i've been planing to start playing eve for past couple months...but i didnt know they ended up linux support....
<nitr0ix> tho you still can get deb package on their page if you use mighty google...
<lorecaster> got a question :D why can i listen to any kind of audio file, MP3 etc, but i cannot get audio on ANY video file, AVI, MP4, etc
<lorecaster> i even installed the restricted extras
<nitr0ix> go to kmix
<nitr0ix> turn your pcm all the way up
<nitr0ix> or do it via alsamixer
<nitr0ix> that helped me xD
<lorecaster> nitr0ix, will try that
<lorecaster> another question, in the mean time, how do i turn my numberpad on?! numlock doesn't let me use the buttons
<nitr0ix> had a problem with numlock once...turning it on actually meant turning num off....i think it was debian >_>
<lorecaster> neither on nor off work
<lorecaster> kmix didn't work :(
<nitr0ix> http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=num+lock+does+not+work+ubuntu&btnG=Google+Search&meta=&aq=f&oq=
<nitr0ix> xD
<nitr0ix> hmmm trying doing it with alsamixer just turn every thing up to 100 see if it works
<nitr0ix> try*
<lorecaster> working on it now :D thanks
<lorecaster> System > Preferences > Keyboard
<lorecaster> Under the "Mouse Keys" tab uncheck "Allow to control the pointer using the keyboard"
<lorecaster> :D
<lorecaster> now, onto sound
<nitr0ix> did it work? xD
<lorecaster> even the colours are all crazy... skin is blue and so forth
<Daskreech> installed libxine1-ffmpeg ?
<nitr0ix> lol what did you smoke? i want some xD
<lorecaster> dask, checking now
<lorecaster> it's not in add/remove, how would i install that?
<nitr0ix> sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<Daskreech> lorecaster do you have multiverse enabled?
<lorecaster> how would i check that? :$ sorry, very green
<lorecaster> been an M$ tech for YEARS, but this linux system is amazingly different
<nitr0ix> he he
<lorecaster> it's wicked-awesome, dispite some minor user-related shortcomings...
<p_quarles> lorecaster: look in /etc/apt/sources.list
<lorecaster> i see nothing of that nature... don't see "multiverse" anywhere in the software sources area
<peterhil> lorecaster: by uncommenting /etc/apt/sources.list or graphically in adept by Sources > Edit Software Sources
<lorecaster> do you mean the restricted extras?
<lorecaster> i have that, and the Gstreamer plugins installed
<lorecaster> software restrcited by copyright or legal issues (multiverse) is checked
<p_quarles> lorecaster: it's as simple as adding the word "multiverse" to the lines that end with "main restricted"
<nitr0ix> so how long did the piratebay owners get?
<peterhil> nitr0ix: one year and over $3 million US in fines
<peterhil> See: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/pirate-bay-4-guilty
<nitr0ix> hah
<nitr0ix> sad tho
<peterhil> Yes, in a way
<lorecaster> so how do you want me to go about this? to edit the sources.list file?
<Daskreech> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<lorecaster> thanks so much
<lorecaster> i'm using Ubunto 8.1 though
<lorecaster> all the same beast, yeah?
<nitr0ix> yeah its all the same
<lorecaster> what happened with pirate bay?
<lorecaster> in-a-nutshell?
<nitr0ix> nothing yet
<nitr0ix> well
<nitr0ix> the owner got in prison but thats it xD
<nitr0ix> owners*
<lorecaster> the links above are only for KDE... (go figure) i'm running gnome
<nitr0ix> ubuntu - gnome kubuntu - kde xubuntu - xfce
<nitr0ix> same structure but different desktop envoirment
<lorecaster> different enough to throw me sometimes
<lorecaster> i've also got a wicked headcold, and am on some happy pills... bear with me :P
<nitr0ix> ha ha
<lorecaster> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources my settings are identical to this
<nitr0ix> its like Windows with explorer...and windows with aston shell
<nitr0ix> just different gui
<nitr0ix> he hey i got an idea...lets sue google for piracy..
<lorecaster> they have more money than god... no one'll sue them.
<lorecaster> they could hire EVERY lawyer licensed to practice law in america, and win by default
<nitr0ix> does not matter..if they win...people will burn theyr office
<lorecaster> :P
<nitr0ix> google hunt xD
<nitr0ix> also possible to sue youtube...
<nitr0ix> but its same thing..
<lorecaster> terrifying
<lorecaster> -ahem- i still have no video :P
<nitr0ix> erm did you use totem?
<nitr0ix> i think it asks you if you want to install codecs for video when you try to play something for first time
<lorecaster> i've used dragon, media player, vlc, rhythmbox, name it.
<lorecaster> is totem anotherplayer?
<nitr0ix> ermmm it video layer in gnome
<lorecaster> i've even downloaded divX 6.1.1 for linux... nothing is helping
<nitr0ix> player*
<lorecaster> this has become the worst week of my life, i just want to watch a movie!! waahhh!!
<nitr0ix> same happend to me first time...
<lorecaster> totem xine backend? got it
<nitr0ix> its like having sex for first time..just dont know what to do
<lorecaster> speak for yourself ;) but that's a little off topic
<nitr0ix> ha ha too much 18+ movies? xD
<lorecaster> i leave that to perverted imaginations :P
<lorecaster> back to my aide :P
<nitr0ix> sudo apt-get install totem-xine libxine1-ffmpeg libdvdread3
<nitr0ix> erm exclude libdvd
<lorecaster> what?
<nitr0ix> try this ;) sudo apt-get install totem-xine libxine1-ffmpeg
<lorecaster> Ferris Bueller's Day Off (1986) is screaming name... teasing me :(
<lorecaster> it was already installed
<lorecaster> i just don't get how i can play audio files, but no video files
<nitr0ix> erm what video format you trying to play? ;0
<lorecaster> avi
<nitr0ix> thats wierd
<lorecaster> i know
<lorecaster> -none- of my avi's will play
<jason_froebe> !medibuntu |lorecaster
<ubottu> lorecaster: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jason_froebe> lorecaster - did you get the win32codecs and such installed from medibuntu?
<lorecaster> looking at it now... never saw this site before. what do i need to install?
<lorecaster> -tear- do i need to go through all this when i install 9.04 next week?
<jason_froebe> follow the instructions for 8.10  - you might for 9.04
<lorecaster> went here... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<lorecaster> ran sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/intrepid.list
<lorecaster> also running sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<jason_froebe> you're almost done :)
<lorecaster> got an error...
<lorecaster> E: Couldn't find package medibuntu-keyring
<jason_froebe> do sudo apt-get update
<jason_froebe> look for the word "medibuntu"
<lorecaster> also ran sudo apt-get install w64codecs
<lorecaster> E: Couldn't find package w64codecs
<jason_froebe> then run sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring
<lorecaster> E: Couldn't find package medibuntu-keyring
<lorecaster> -cries-
<jason_froebe> when you run sudo apt-get update, do you see "medibuntu" somewhere in the output?
<jason_froebe> oh wait
<nitr0ix> Don't worry - we're from the internets. It's going to be alright. :-)
<jason_froebe> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/intrepid.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<jason_froebe> I think you were missing the output document part
<lorecaster> this place is a god-send, and you're saints :P when i become as uber-leet as you guys, i'll stay here and help noobs too :D
<jason_froebe> bah, we're all noobs at something or another
<lorecaster> (heart) kk, did the last one
<lorecaster> 2009-04-17 23:47:37 (15.1 MB/s) - `/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list' saved [230/230]
<lorecaster> (tries to imagine a windows helpdesk being this 'helpful') -giggles inwardly-
<jason_froebe> try the sudo apt-get lines now :)
<lorecaster> keyring installed okay
<nitr0ix> thats a proggress >_>
<jason_froebe> you should be able to install the dvd codec and the win64codec now
<lorecaster> sudo apt-get install w64codecs installed that one
<lorecaster> do i do this now? http://wiki.videolan.org/Git
<jason_froebe> you can just run "sudo aptitude install vlc"
<lorecaster> i'll install whatever you tell me too :D i just want to distract myself beyond troubleshooting sometime tonight
<lorecaster> installed that one too
<jason_froebe> try it out - pop in a dvd and run vlc
<lorecaster> phantom of the opera, 2006, with Emmy Russom :D
<lorecaster> testing now
<jason_froebe> never saw it -  Emmy Russom was in the Day After Tomorrow I think
<lorecaster> yepyep
<lorecaster> ARRGG!!!
<lorecaster> still no sound
<jason_froebe> but you have video?
<lorecaster> i always had video :P
<lorecaster> only... faces are blue for some reason.
<lorecaster> and no Nitro... i'm alergic to all the good stuff
<jason_froebe> ahhh..  do you get audio at all when you log in (gnome, kde, etc)?
<jason_froebe> any sounds at all/
<lorecaster> the strongs thing is that RhythmBox plays my MP3's fine
<lorecaster> *strange
<lorecaster> -rubs cheek and sucks thumb while tearing up- :P
<jason_froebe> k - another guy had a similar issue a couple days ago.  open up the audio mixer (I forget what it is called in gnome) - try different outputs while vlc is playing
<nitr0ix> people you start to scare me
<jason_froebe> ?
<lorecaster> everything is off-mute, everything is max-volume in my mixer... every option for display is on
<nitr0ix> try to reboot
<lorecaster> crtl + alt + bkspc?
<nitr0ix> yeah
<lorecaster> ttys :D
<jason_froebe> are you using a second audio card or anything?
<nitr0ix> booo
<nitr0ix> !
<jason_froebe> but have a motherboard audio
<nitr0ix> i am so scary xD
<jason_froebe> card as well?
<jason_froebe> it's gotta be something obvious as sound works in rhythmbox
<itai_michaelson> hi, nautilus has gnome-photo-printer which allows you to print several pix on one page, what is the kde alternative?
<itai_michaelson> or can i use gnome-photo-printer  with konqueror?
<jason_froebe> itai_michaelson - don't know to be honest, I use picassa for photo management/printing
<jason_froebe> and gimp for processing
<p_quarles> itai_michaelson: digikam is the KDE app for photo management and printing
<lorecaster> no change.
<lorecaster> -tear-
<bdizzle> hi, need some help on open office
<itai_michaelson> p_quarles, do i need to import the pix to didgikam everytime i want to print them? cause i will be mainly printing from various network shares
<bdizzle> on something that is normally a piece of cake in Powerpoint, but I don't use Impress that often, so the details need to be learned
<jason_froebe> lorecaster - are you using the builtin audio on your motherboard?
<jason_froebe> or a separate audio card?
<lorecaster> seperate
<lorecaster> it works fine for rythmbox
<bdizzle> I'm trying to figure out how to do timings of animations of objects in a slide
<jason_froebe> can you reboot again but into bios and make sure the motherboard audio is disabled?
<p_quarles> itai_michaelson: it manages your collection; as long as the shares are persistent, you don't need to re-import anything
<jason_froebe> I'm guessing ubuntu is confused
<jason_froebe> as to where to send the audio
<lorecaster> that works :D thanks. ... IT'S NOT THE ONLY ONE! :p
<lorecaster> back soon, friends.
<itai_michaelson> p_quarles, say someone just added a pic to a share, another user wants to print it, what should hw do?
<lorecaster> and stew on this, i still get blue faces... yellows are seen as greens, beiges as blue-greens
<jason_froebe> let's get the audio first
<itai_michaelson> jason_froebe, same question, can picasa manage pix on remote shares,also when pix are added to the share picas immidiately sees tham?
<jason_froebe> remote shares...  not directly, you need to mount the remote shares so they appear to be local (mount -t cifs ...)
<itai_michaelson> jason_froebe, they are mounted
<itai_michaelson> at boot
<jason_froebe> then.. yes
<jason_froebe> :)
<nitr0ix> maybe something wrong with video file ;)
<lorecaster> onboard audio WAS installed... and i diabled it
<jason_froebe> try it now...  cross fingers :)
<itai_michaelson> my question is , a user uploaded some pix to a share called "pix", another user on a different box wants to print them, what does he do?
<nitr0ix> save picture....then print
<lorecaster> :o
<lorecaster> YOU DESERVE A MEDAL!!!
<jason_froebe> lorecaster - woohoo!!!  congrats :)
<nitr0ix> (o_O)
<itai_michaelson> nitr0ix, "save"/
<itai_michaelson> ?
<lorecaster> -bounces in a happy dance-
<nitr0ix> right click save as
<nitr0ix> then open and print
<itai_michaelson> nitr0ix, from konqueror?
<jason_froebe> itai_michaelson - if the second user has that folder 'being watched' within picassa, then it will show up for them to print in the applicaton
<nitr0ix> yeah
<nitr0ix> or firefox or opera what ever you prefer
<jason_froebe> lorecaster - go celebrate and watch some vids :)
<lorecaster> AHHHHH!!! THIS IS FANTASTIC!!!
<lorecaster> you all deserve flowers!
<nitr0ix> meh lets party
<nitr0ix> girls and alcohol on you
<itai_michaelson> jason_froebe, ok, so to print he will need to open picasa, can i set picasa to display the pix as a file browser (not by name/date/tag but by location)?>
<jason_froebe> yes... they folders will show up as "folders" in Picassa
<jason_froebe> albums are the equivalent of 'virtual folders'
<jason_froebe> in picassa
<lorecaster> blessings to you all, Goddess has a special place reserved for you (heart)
<jason_froebe> :)
<itai_michaelson> jason_froebe, let me install picasa and get back to you, is there a deb?
<jason_froebe> yup - one sec
<jason_froebe> itai_michaelson - http://picasa.google.com/linux/download.html#picasa30
<itai_michaelson> jason_froebe, thanks, downloading,,,
<jason_froebe> np
<itai_michaelson> jason_froebe, one more question , can i set konqueror (or nautilus ) to open image with picasa?
<jason_froebe> probably - right click on a photo and open with ... choose picasa  - never did it with picasa but don't see why it wouldn't work
<nitr0ix> wow the piratebay is still working
<jason_froebe> nitr0ix - slashdot.org had an update on it earlier today
<nitr0ix> erm what do you mean?
<nitr0ix> Swedish Museum Puts Pirate Bay Server On Display this? xD
<jason_froebe> http://yro.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/04/17/110235&art_pos=22
<nitr0ix> aint no stopping us grand torrent mafiaz...
<jason_froebe> lol
<nitr0ix> lets hope i dont get my bottom whooped cause of downloading that disturbed album...
<itai_michaelson> jason_froebe, i have installed picacs, but it seems to arrange folders by date, i need them to be set up by location, we are many network shares and users are going to look for a folder by location eg /server/pictures/may/nature/mountains
<jason_froebe> view -> folder view
<jason_froebe> you can sort it different ways there
 * jason_froebe 'tis quiet in here
<thebe> hello, in knoppix netcardconfig command works but not in kubuntu, what is the command for the same purpose in Kubuntu?
<jason_froebe> System Settings -> Network Settings
<itai_michaelson> jason_froebe, picasa is very nice, but unfortunately doesnt have the features we need, thanks anyway
<jason_froebe> itai_michaelson - no problem..  maybe one of the other people on here has another idea
<jason_froebe> you may also want to ask on #linux or #ubuntu as well
<itai_michaelson> jason_froebe, thanks
<jason_froebe> np and good luck! :)
<simba_> i have a question about konqueror, sometimes i end up showing the page sources instead of the page content...it there a hot key to switch between those views?
<zerothis> How to I use a wireless print sever? The server is detected by my card.
<husayn> how to open .chm file in kubuntu
<jason_froebe> husayn - kchmviewer
<jason_froebe> zerothis - wireless as in bluetooth or wifi?
<zerothis> sorry i didn't specify, wi-fi.
<jason_froebe> zerothis - for wifi, it will show up as a normal network printer.  you can probably just search for it when adding a printer
<jason_froebe> night all - off to bed
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<david_> I just installed kubuntu-desktop package; I don't think I have a KDE package manager. Is this normal?
<david_> (Jaunty)
<jamesjedimaster> yes, it's normal
<david_> Which would you recommend?
<jamesjedimaster> I haven't tried jaunty, but adept works fine in intrepid; which is replaced by kpackagekit
<david_> Ok, will try that out. Thanks
<jamesjedimaster> anytime
<kde185> this is driving me nuts.  Is there a way to make kwallet not ever ask for a password?  I'm on the jaunty rc.
<kde185> or at the least, make network manager not use kwallet
<jt1j> kde185: this is a pet peeve for me as well.  I haven't found a solution other than hitting "cancel" every time
<kde185> jt1j: yeah, I don't know what jackass thought it would be a good idea, but it seems with Jaunty you can't simply hit 'cancel' anymore
<gz> hi
<pault> anyone would help on how can i play divx movie in kubuntu? im new with linux
<komandan> haloooo ada indonesia gak nichhhh tolongin donggg
<komandan> forum buat anak indonesia ada gak yaaa
<komandan> sama2 indoen gituuuu
<Jonie> anyone's using firefox in KDE4 ?
<TeslaTony> What's the issue?
<Jonie> the firefox3.0.8 still run in the background after i click the close button
<TeslaTony> Every time?
<nitr0ix> erm
<Jonie> yes!
<nitr0ix> kde preloads it
<TeslaTony> That'd do it
<nitr0ix> so it open faster next time ;)
<Jonie> i hate to use pkill to kill the process
<TeslaTony> Don't worry. Processes don't have feelings. It's OK to kill them
<TeslaTony> nitr0ix: How would you prevent the preloading?
<nitr0ix> do not know sorry... but whats wrong with it?
<nitr0ix> it does not harm your pc in anyway ;)
<Jonie> TeslaTony:  sure!  but when i want to use it the next time, you know what happen: Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system.
<nitr0ix> oh...
<nitr0ix> does not happen to me..
<nitr0ix> tho i use firefox just for 1 website that does not work that well in konqueror
<Jonie> nitr0ix:  i don't even know how to fix it out.
<nitr0ix> google....my friend google is the answer ;)
<nitr0ix> but
<Jonie> nitr0ix:  got nothing
<nitr0ix> why use firefox?
<Jonie> i did google for many times
<Jonie> i like it pretty much than kon!
<nitr0ix> erm... dont like firefox in kde...looks ugly cause need GTK
<nitr0ix> if its in gnome its decent
<nitr0ix> but Galeon is alot better ;)
<Jonie> you can install kde4-gtk-engine
<TeslaTony> I'll take functional over ugly any day
<TeslaTony> or over pretty
<Jonie> galeon, what's that?
<nitr0ix> try it
<nitr0ix> apt-get install galeon
<Jonie> base on qt?
<nitr0ix> hmm not sure
<nitr0ix> nop GTK
<Jonie> ok, i go trying it right now
<nitr0ix> just tryed to apt-get it now...seen the list of packages and cancelled it..
<nitr0ix> Need to get 41.3MB/43.6MB of archives.
<nitr0ix> After this operation, 255MB of additional disk space will be used.
<nitr0ix> lol
<nitr0ix> erm did you ever try Swiftfox?
<nitr0ix> its firefox optimized for certain CPU
<Jonie> nitr0ix:  you know that, i'm been telling these archives also
<nitr0ix> they got ubuntu packages
<Jonie> i have no idea with swiftfox
<nitr0ix> http://getswiftfox.com/
<Jonie> maybe i don't need that browser
<nitr0ix> Swiftfox is an optimized build of Mozilla Firefox. Swiftfox has builds for both AMD and Intel processors and is based on the most cutting edge Firefox source code available.
<Jonie> maybe opera is the better one to try a use
<nitr0ix> means latest firefox...so maybe it will solve problem with "Another instance of firefox allready running"
<Jonie> nitr0ix:  the repo.?
<Jonie> for 9.04
<nitr0ix> they got deb packages on a site...dont know about the repo
<nitr0ix> deb http://getswiftfox.com/builds/debian unstable non-free
<nitr0ix> heres the debian repo
<nitr0ix> but youll need to select one for your CPU ;)
<nitr0ix> apt-get update && apt-get install swiftfox-athlon-xp
<nitr0ix> this will install it for athlon xp series
<Jonie> i download it,  manually install it
<nitr0ix> yeah thats probably easier
<nitr0ix> + swiftfox icon looks sooo much cooler then firefoxes xD
<Jonie> oh, it's still be the 3.04 version
<nitr0ix> well it is build from source for a specific CPU :)
<Jonie> i got it
<Jonie> why don't we get a qt version of firefox?
<nitr0ix> its being ported i think
<Jonie> any news for that porting thing
<Jonie> ?
<Jonie> we get a bot here, in this channel?
<nitr0ix> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Ubuntu comes with the GNOME interface. To install that from Kubuntu install the ubuntu-desktop package.
<nitr0ix> xD
<nitr0ix> !Firefox |Jonie
<ubottu> Jonie: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<nitr0ix> lol
<Jonie> funny
<nitr0ix> ubuntu world domination plans coming true
<nitr0ix> hmmm is there anyway to detect the albums/track marked as unknown in amarok2 this is getting frustrating..
<Jonie> nitr0ix: ooh, this remind me something about this F*ing amarok2, i got no sound.
<nitr0ix> he he
<nitr0ix> aw i see now it sorted it ok....
<Jonie> i install all those codecs packages
<nitr0ix> what kde version you use/
<nitr0ix> ?
<Jonie> kde4.2.2
<nitr0ix> jaunty? :)
<nitr0ix> you dont have sound at all or just in amarok?
<Jonie> yup
<Jonie> just in amarok
<nitr0ix> dunno then mine worked out of the box
<Jonie> why all these frustrating things happen to me!
<nitr0ix> your the lucky one...i quess..
<Jonie> 囧
<nitr0ix> well i upgrade from 8.10 clean install after upgrade i removed ~/.kde directory
<nitr0ix> thats it
<nitr0ix> then isntall codecs and bingo works
<Jonie> thanks telling, maybe i should remove my ～／.kde 2
<nitr0ix> it will remove every settings that you have changed in kde
<nitr0ix> youll start with clean kde
<nitr0ix> if i understand it right xD
<Jonie> ok, but do i have to remove that folder!?
<nitr0ix> do not know :)
<nitr0ix> maybe...
<nitr0ix> but you wont loose much if you do
<kamesh> Hi everybody, I have a question on installing nVidia Drivers for my kubuntu system
<kamesh> is it complicated?? I can't seem to go for higher resolutions on my 22" LCD monitor
<kamesh> without the nVidia drivers. I am a newbee... can somebody help me install the drivers??
<nitr0ix> hmmm did you tryed changing resolution in nvidia-settings?
<Jonie> you guys are all english native speakers?
<nitr0ix> nop
<nitr0ix> >_>
<kamesh> where are the nVidia settings?? I just installed kubuntu 2 weeks before. I don't have any drivers installed for my Geforce 6600 card
<nitr0ix> oh go to applications/system/hardware drivers and install nvidia drivers from there
<kamesh> ok
<kamesh> lemme try
<nitr0ix> meh i hate gnome now...
<Jonie> why?
<Jonie> any thing bothers you or what
<nitr0ix> dunno when i first used ubuntu 6.04 ( i think) gnome was faster...now its more like erm Explorer
<nitr0ix> slowish
<Jonie> but some guys else tell gnome run fast than kde, i dunno
<nitr0ix> but that time i tryed Kubuntu and Ubuntu together and Kde seemed alot slower
<nitr0ix> and now kde is ALOT faster then gnome for me
<nitr0ix> mabe those guys been using it without compiz effects ;)
<Jonie> haha..............
<nitr0ix> maybe*
<nitr0ix> i get like 50fps while moving window...on a 20$ graphics card >_>
<nitr0ix> i am shocked xD
<Jonie> :P
<Jonie> searching food to eat, talk latter
<nitr0ix> he he
<nitr0ix> support pirate bay...sEEED!
<nitr0ix> 5kb/sec omg!
<kamesh> hey nitr0ix, I got to the Display-system settings->Hardware tab where it shows Graphics card nv and driver nv
<nitr0ix> alt+f2
<kamesh> next to that configure is there, which shows mine selected as GeforceFX(generic)
<nitr0ix> nvidia-settings
<kamesh> says couldn't run the specified command
<nitr0ix> erm
<kamesh> I'm sorry...
<kamesh> erm??
<nitr0ix> did you install nvidia-drivers?
<kamesh> nope
<kamesh> I really did not install anything
<kamesh> just the OS and that's it
<nitr0ix> ok go to your menu
<nitr0ix> then go to Applications submenu
<nitr0ix> then to System
<nitr0ix> then click on "Hardware Drivers"
<nitr0ix> then select the driver version and click Activate
<nitr0ix> then reboot
<kamesh> In "application->system" menu, "Hardware Drivers" isn't shown. Does it show on Kubuntu 6.10??
<nitr0ix> oh
<nitr0ix> you got kubuntu 6.10
<nitr0ix> (O_O)
<kamesh> yes sir
<nitr0ix> yay thats ancient
<kamesh> oh
<nitr0ix> meh we are moving toward 9.04 allready xD
<nitr0ix> but you can try google it
<kamesh> Ok. Thanks
<lorecaster> i have a question for you guys... you fine, wonderful, glorious guru's of linux.
<kamesh> I'll see if I can install it some other way.
<nitr0ix> http://ubuntuexperiences.blogspot.com/2007/01/ubuntu-edgy-nvidia-installation-guide.html
<nitr0ix> here try this
<lorecaster> i've got dual monitors and a x64 system... when i try to activate desktop special effects, it tells me it cannot do it. is it because i have 2 monitors?
<nitr0ix> meh i wish i had 2 monitors...
<nitr0ix> xD
<lorecaster> hey nitro!! :D
<nitr0ix> sup
<lorecaster> i've got a 22" LCD, a 17" LCD and a windows box for Autocad with a 17" CRT on the same desk
<lorecaster> over a meter of desktop realestate
<nitr0ix> meh my 19" is enough for me lol
<lorecaster> i want to replace the two miss-matched 17"'s for 2 more 22"'s... but my wife wants to 'eat'
<lorecaster> pfft
<nitr0ix> i guess having 1 desktop means being minimalistic this days xD
<lorecaster> it does
<nitr0ix> well why dont get one 30" ?
<lorecaster> because i don't have 500$ to spend on one :P
<nitr0ix> lol
<kamesh> thanks
<nitr0ix> go ebay you can get 200-300$
<lorecaster> i wish i had the 42" LCD, in the living room, on my desk (after some reinforcement
<nitr0ix> ha ha
<lorecaster> there's a 32" touchscreen i've been eyeballing...
<lorecaster> but 2 grand is a bit much...
<nitr0ix> multitouch?
<lorecaster> yepyep :D
<nitr0ix> 2000$ + 150$ for windows seven lol
<lorecaster> it's like the Imacs... the whole tower is built into the back, side-mount slot-loading optical drive...
<lorecaster> pfft, who buys operating systems any more? :P
<nitr0ix> piratebay rox?
<nitr0ix> xD
<lorecaster> demonoid
<nitr0ix> he he
<nitr0ix> for some reasons never got good speed on demonoid
<lorecaster> depends on how you go about it... most of the popular downloads are pretty good... but i like the interface
<lorecaster> i mean... -ahem-... for testing purposes only.
<nitr0ix> lol
<nitr0ix> lol holywood gonna come after demonoid 2 95% sure bout it
<lorecaster> already did... they set up servers in a different coutnry after Canada banned the service :P
<nitr0ix> lol really?
<nitr0ix> aw....where does this world go...
<lorecaster> they were down for about 6 months after the canadian film board or whoever the hell it was sanctioned supreme court about the invasion of privacy or something
<nitr0ix> soon i wont even be abble to watch porn in my own house...
<lorecaster> they said... "fine..." and shut down... they packed up thier toys and moved away. we were all using european proxies by then anyway :P
<nitr0ix> he he
<nitr0ix> well most of the time i use private bt tracker...tho they got 5 gigs limit per account... but when you have more then 20 emails guess it goes easy ;)
<lorecaster> teef! :D
<nitr0ix> yeah but its like after 5 gigs you need to have more then 0.3 upload ration to be abble to download torrent files ;)
<nitr0ix> usually i download 20 torrent files in to 1 folder...you can get this way as much files as you can
<lorecaster> any solutions to my monitor problem?
<nitr0ix> erm i know the solution
<nitr0ix> gonna cost you 20$ xD
<nitr0ix> he he
<nitr0ix> goolge!
<lorecaster> i wonder... hey... if there's a way... to have 2 towers functioning as one (beowolf cluster?) and spread THAT monster across 3 monitors :D
<lorecaster> RAID computers
<nitr0ix> you are a geek
<nitr0ix> lol
<nitr0ix> sometimes its just better to get soome expensive *** pc like alienware that gonna replace you 5 PC's
<lorecaster> do YOU have the money for the Alienware ALX?
<lorecaster> me either
<lorecaster> next option pls
<lorecaster> remember my friend... the Geek shall inherit the earth
<nitr0ix> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<nitr0ix> maybe this post will help
<lorecaster> that didn't give me the answer i was looking for... meanie head
<lorecaster> back in a sec
<nitr0ix> lol
<nitr0ix> well maybe its a bug..but who know..never had dual monitors so cant help you xD
<nitr0ix> and i am not a menie
<nitr0ix> meanie*
<nitr0ix> *runs away crying*
<lorecaster> you may all rejoice now :) i have returned
<nitr0ix> hate torrents
<nitr0ix> ....
<nitr0ix> got my self LP discography and its all just a bunch of mixes...
<nitr0ix> shame
<lorecaster> torrents take practice to nativigate sometimes
<lorecaster> -ahem- if you use such things
<codebaz> Does anybody know about any program that can do "Speech to Text" under LINUX ?
<nitr0ix> i think orca is is made for this or i am wrong
<nitr0ix> !orca
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about orca
<lorecaster> better question, has anyone found any speach recognition program that does it's job WELL? :P good luck
<nitr0ix> nop i am wrong
<codebaz> Does anybody know about any program that can do "Speech to Text" under LINUX ?
<nitr0ix> http://live.gnome.org/GnomeVoiceControl  maybe this will help
<nitr0ix> <---- I am a googling machine
<nitr0ix> dont mess with me
<lorecaster> i am just as bad with Wikipedia
<nitr0ix> lol
<nitr0ix> anygood reasources for HD cool wallpapers?
<lorecaster> www.cognativedistortion.com
<lorecaster> or however it's correctly spelled... forgive my dyslexia
<lorecaster> :$
<nitr0ix> (O_O)
<nitr0ix> google saves the day again...
<nitr0ix> http://www.hddesktopwallpapers.com/category/video_games/
<lorecaster> http://www.cognitivedistortion.com/
<nitr0ix> ;)
<nitr0ix> thx
<lorecaster> awe jeez... hermione is destined for porn
<nitr0ix> (O_o)
<lorecaster> just some of the pics i've seen her in... are sloping in one direction... and have you READ some of the fanficks?
<lorecaster> (gross)
<nitr0ix> meh you loosing it
<lorecaster> lol
<lorecaster> i must be off though... the day runs long. we'll chat later :D i'm sure to have more problems as i explore this system
<nitr0ix> he he yeah i need some sleep 2
<codebaz> Does anybody know about any program that can do "Speech to Text" under LINUX ?
<dwidmann> codebaz: seem to be a couple in the repositories ... sphinx2-bin and julius ... dunno if they work (well) or not
<olskolirc> there is no alsaconf in ubuntu?  how do I run a sound test?
<olskolirc> kubuntu
<CQ> hello, I have a hardy laptop that I want to get to jaunty, how do I best so that? jsut select pre-release updates in adept?
<Sorcerer> can anyone tell me why kubuntu installs perfectly fine, but when i boot it up, i get nothing more then a greyish colored screen after the kubuntu load screen?
<Adapter_> test
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<ForgeAus> toying with a pre-releaase of Google Chromium for Linux, its  ok... seems to work for the most part sofar... only thing I havn't got going yet (that it doesn't support) is flash (ie youtube) and the options dialog box...
<ForgeAus> most other stuff works fairly nicely...
<quassel208> guys why cant you get 64 bit cds anymore on shipit ?
<CQ> how do I best migrate ubuntu to kubuntu?
<CQ> just apt-get isntall kde-desktop?
<jussi01> no
<jussi01> kubuntu-desktop
<CQ> ok, thanks
<drbobb> in current ktorrent, does the upnp even work?
<drbobb> uh, current == jaunty RC
<drbobb> hmm setting the font for the chat window in Quassel doesn't work, at all
<nitr0ix> best way is to download an iso and install it from scratch
<fosco_> veamos como se porta la RC...
<fosco_> ups, wrong channel, sorry
<hcooh_> does anyone knows a graphic program to convert wma and m4a in mp3 ?
<drbobb> cool, finally a kde4 look i can live with: skulpture for widgets, atelier for plasma
<drbobb> Is there anything in kde4 with functionally more or less like Miro - or am i better off just installing Miro?
<drbobb> s/functionally/functionality/
<abc> hi
<abc> Sysinfo for 'abc': Linux 2.6.24-23-generic running KDE 3.5.10, CPU: Intel(R)Core2DuoCPUE4500@2.20GHz at 1200 MHz (4399 bogomips), , RAM: 521/2026MB, 110 proc's, 20.29min up
<aib> what program will show the volume of the sound coming through the mic?
<Mamarok> aib: Kmix
<ungethym> Hi together.
<ungethym> My sister is on kubunto (very new) and can't start adept-manager with root-rights.
<ungethym> Can anybody tell me the command to start adept-manager from konsole? (I'm on OpenSUSE and don't know).
<ungethym> "kdesu adept-manager" doesn't work
<Mamarok> ungethym: normally, it asks you your password when you start adept with krunner
<ungethym> she told me that, too. but it doesn't ask anymore.
<ungethym> So I thought if you run it with sudo it might ask again.
<Mamarok> she has Intrepid, doesn't she?
<Mamarok> you have to run kdesudo adpet-manager
<Mamarok> there is no root password in Kubuntu
<xorred> hey guys, how con I configure PPPOE on my kubuntu 9.04? I had before the xubuntu-desktop, then I installed the kubuntu-desktop, now all the configuration tools are in the xubuntu-desktop, I've set it as system in xubuntu now I can't change them in any kubuntu tool
<Mamarok> xorred: I guess kppp is not installed by default
<ungethym> thanks, Mamarok. That was the command I was looking for.
<Mamarok> ungethym: you are welcome :)
<xorred> Mamarok: it was not, I installed it, it can't find my current settings?
<xorred> and it dies when I click "new" connection
<xorred> how can I see my current pppoe settings in kubuntu
<ungethym> Mamarok: btw: Nice interview on the planet. Have a great time.
<Mamarok> ungethym: thx :)
<cllaudyu> help! plasma is crashing too many times
<cllaudyu> help! plasma is crashing too many times...
<cllaudyu> :((
<cllaudyu> help! plasma is crashing too many times
<Mamarok> xorred: I'm sorry, I never used it, so I can hardly help you
<Mamarok> !kppp
<Mamarok> !pppoe
<Mamarok> xorred: did you try looking in the System Settings -> Network settings
<Mamarok> I suppose it doesn't show up in the network-management-widget
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kppp
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<xorred> thanks Mamarok, ubottu
<Mamarok> xorred: you are welcome :)
<f16__> +
<f16> 3
<f16> helloooooo
<f16> any human here ?
<gadevoi> me
<bazhang> f16, yes
<bazhang> !pm > klien4
<ubottu> klien4, please see my private message
<bazhang> klien4, please dont PM without asking first thanks
<xorred> how can I find out my current pppoe settings?
<noaXess_kubuntu> hi anybody
<gadevoi> hi
<noaXess_kubuntu> can't play dvd.. vlc or dragon player nothing works.. any idea?
<gadevoi> installed libdvdcss2 ?
<noaXess_kubuntu> gadevoi: think no..
<bazhang> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<noaXess_kubuntu> is it a single package or is it in another one?
<EagleScreen> noaXess_kubuntu: have you got libdvdread?
<noaXess_kubuntu> EagleScreen: no
<noaXess_kubuntu> also from medibutu
<EagleScreen> libdvdread4 is a library to read DVDs, it is free so it can be in universe or main
<gadevoi> libdvdcss2 is for protected DVDs, you have to install it after libdvdread
<kanonmat_> what mediaplayers use libdvdread4 and libdvdnav4?
<marie_blubb> hi, i'm just installing sunbird. so i downloaded it but where do you normally extract your programms. under windows that was something like C>programs>sunbird . I'm looking for a place where programms are usually stored
<EagleScreen> I think vlc doesn't need that libraries to read DVDs
<EagleScreen> marie_blubb: /usr/local
<marie_blubb> EagleScreen. thanks but it tells me I don't have permission when I want to extract it
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<EagleScreen> marie_blubb: if you plan to install it only for you, do it in a subfolder inside your $HOME. If you plan to install it for all users, install it inside /usr/local, but in order to can do it in /usr/local you have to do it as root or super user
<EagleScreen> !sudo | marie_blubb
<ubottu> marie_blubb: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<gadevoi> BluesKaje, here is 3.15 PM
<kanonmat_> good afternoon :)
<gadevoi> thanks
<admin_> is there any simple way to get kde 4.2.2 in kubuntu hardy?
<LjL> in hardy, afraid not (but can't swear on it)
<admin_> heh, thanks.
<kanonmat_> I'm trying to play a dvd with mplayer. I can't play .IFO or .VOB files
<Mamarok> kanonmat_: do you have all codecs installed?
<kanonmat_> i can play it with kaffeine :)
<Edward_Hyde> People... what's a good brand of video card, with great drivers, for using with Jaunty + desktop effects ?
<Mamarok> Edward_Hyde: the NVIDIA drivers seem to work, sadly some ATI cards fail
<Edward_Hyde> My card is ATI, it's very frustrating
<Mamarok> mine too, but for everyday work I really don't need Desktop Effects, but would be nice to have indeed
<obunn> hi
<obunn> how do  i add a panel in jaunty?
<zabbadapp> is it possible to get panles to scroll smoothly? ... when scrolling through plasma themes for download, it's hard to understand how far the jump is for each turn of the scrollwheel
<zabbadapp> s/panles/panels/
<ian_> obunn: place your mouse right at the top of the screen and right-click
<ian_> On the desktop, I should say
<ian_> Also works at the edges of the desktop
<ian_> In fact, I see it now works ANYWHERE on the desktop!
<obunn> zero points
<obunn> i don't get any extra options in the right click menu
<ian_> WHen I right click on my desktop it offers 'add panel' as the third item in the right-click menu
<obunn> i installed kubuntu desktop over the regular ubuntu
<obunn> could i be missing something?
<kanonmat_> isnt there a setting to choose how many lines to scroll with scrollwheel?
<Mamarok> obunn: did you only install the kubuntu-desktop package?
<Mamarok> then your are missing a lot of stuff
<obunn> i have the kubuntu desktop package. that's how i installed kubuntu
<obunn> i'm really confused. i installed ubuntu beta and the pulled the kubuntu package
<xorred> kubuntu 9.04, every time I close firefox it keeps living in the process tree
<xorred> so I can't kill it unless I kill -9 it
<xorred> what could be the reason?
<okto> obunn: are you using folder view desktop?
<obunn> yes. desktop containment fixed the issue
<zabbadapp> kanonmat_: yes, but it is still "jumpy" (and the plasma-theme-browser skips more than 3 lines as the setting states)
<okto> obunn: :)
<kanonmat_> so it skips more lines in plasma-theme-browser than in the rest of the system?
<kanonmat_> tthen i don't know
<zabbadapp> felt more like pg-down than scroll ...
 * ian_ grooves mysteriously
<xorred> boo
<elisa>  pause
<Dekans>  ||
<rmrfslash> Kubuntu 9.04 is really coming along :D
<rmrfslash> I can almost say that I'm rarely coming across any bugs.
<Dekans> Amarok seems to be stable now
<Dekans> If you want bugs try Koffice 2 :p
<rmrfslash> yeah, there were a lot of updates for amarok yesterday
<rmrfslash> is koffice any good?
<rmrfslash> I'm noticing a couple of little visual bugs (icons overlapping things they shouldn't) but these are only noticable to someone like me
<BluesKaj> Dekans, does amarok 2 give bitstream rates on internet radio ?
<rmrfslash> off-by-one problems probably
<Dekans> Barbadillo: I don't listen radio
<Dekans> I try and I tell you
<rmrfslash> usplash is all messed up for me though
<Dekans> BlueEagle sorry
<whirleystar> amarok is stable now?  it still keeps wiggin out on me... all of a sudden starting like a week ago.... i think it might be my system, tho
<Dekans> rmrfslash: Koffice 2.0 is not a stable release, like KDE 4.0 was
<Dekans> but it's amazing
<rmrfslash> kool
<rmrfslash> ill wait
<rmrfslash> I don't want to disrupt my experience
<Dekans> BlueEagle: I don't see it
<kollia> hello
<BluesKaj> Dekans , are you talking to me ?
<Dekans> yes
 * BluesKaj is my nick
<Dekans> ah fuck
<bazhang> Dekans, no cursing please
<xorred> currently, kubuntu 9.04, I have 2 keyboard layouts - bulgarian and us, and they switch with alt+shift, and I can't seem to figure how to switch that to ctrl+shift
<xorred> I tried dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it asked me about keyboard layout shortcut, but... still the same
<bassmans> bonjour à tous
<bazhang> !fr
<RurouniJones> bonjour
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bassmans> thank's bazhang for the !fr
<bassmans> nice to see you
<xorred> anyone aware of a way to reconfigure keyboard layout switching?
<Dekans> xorred: system setting -> regional and language, you have an alternate shortcut
<Dekans> for the main one I don't know
<xorred> I don't have System setting
<xorred> I have a K button
<xorred> then System menu, or a Settings menu
<xorred> kde 4.2
<xorred> ok I've found it
<xorred> there are Keyboard Layouts
<xorred> and they're disabled
<xorred> and I want to point out - I want them to   stay this way
<xorred> I need a system wide setting, not a kde wide setting
<w-heat> hi, my camera (Digital Ixus 70) can be found in Konqueror via camera://, but does not mount as a folder; is there any way I can achieve this please?
<xorred> currently, my kb layout switch lights up the scroll lock led... I want to keep it that way
<xorred> just change the keyboard shortcut
<xorred> wihch is now alt+shift..
<xorred> even if I enable them there, the shortcut stays the same
<xorred> I set it to be ctrl+shift, it stays alt+shift
<xorred> there is another setting somewhere, I can't find it.. :(
<xorred> oh I found it
<xorred> I had both of them selected
<xorred> both switching options...
<atilla> Hello
<mnd999> hi, i'm getting the occaional problem with wine corrupting all my fonts? is this a known issue?
<weedar> I have an Intel Pentium dual-core processor T4200 - Will I get 64-bit kernel with the "PC (Intel x86) desktop CD" or do I have to get the "64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD" even though it's Intel and not AMD?
<bazhang> weedar, core duo or core 2 duo
<vincenzo> ciao atutti
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<vincenzo> #ubuntu-it
<vincenzo> come ci vado
<relicgeek> weedar: amd64 and intel 64 are the same as far asthe version is concerned.
<bazhang> vincenzo, /join #ubuntu-it
<relicgeek> you can use 32 bit too, if you want
<vincenzo> vincenzo, /join #ubuntu-it
<bazhang> core duo is 32bit core2 is 64
<user6> hello ... a fast  tip . Where's the file that handle reposities?
<bazhang> user6, /etc/apt/sources.list
<relicgeek> user /ect/apt/sources.list
<user6> thank you buddies ... too gentle
<relicgeek> though, some repos have their own source files in the /ect/apt directory
<bazhang> /etc/ yep
<rohitj> I am on kde4.2.2. I use a wirelese connection for internet. My wifi router broadcast the dns settings as well. But I want to use opendns. How can I do that? I can not change the dns settings in the router.
<rohitj> [11:09] <rohitj> it seems that networkmanager doesn't allow me to do that.
<weedar> bazhang & relicgeek: So I should go with 4-bit? My machine has 4GB of RAM and I want to be able to address it all, even if there are certain minor issues with 64-bit linux :)
<weedar> I mean 64-bit of course, 4-bit would be a bit of a step in the wrong direction :)
<relicgeek> lol
<bazhang> hehe
<relicgeek> 4 gb or more? you'd want 64 bit
<bazhang> 4bit might break things
<relicgeek> 4 bit... no. you could go 2 bit with windows ;p
<weedar> I hear windows often goes t(w)o bits... ;-)
<relicgeek> lol
<bazhang> weedar, if you have the core2 then you can try it :)
<relicgeek> amusingly, i'm stuck with a win2k box till i get kubuntu jaunty working on my main laptop
<weedar> bazhang: All-right I go for it. Bought a new laptop for my gf today and thought I'd try Jaunty on it. Could be interesting :)
<bazhang> weedar, good luck :)
<weedar> Oh, Jaunty still has major show-stoppers?
<relicgeek> weedar: i tried installing it on a ext4 partition, no luck
<rohitj> weedar: is a good way or bad way?
<relicgeek> so going back to ext3
<relicgeek> and praying to various random deities ;p
<weedar> relicgeek: yeah, I heard ext4 is still buggy, but I don't really think I need that just yet :)
<weedar> rohitj: Excuse me?
<relicgeek> weedar: oh, and lack of wpa2 support on the new network manager i'm told
<relicgeek> my network is hybrid wpa and wpa2 so its no biggie
<weedar> I just have bad memories from upgrading to Intrepid...Major issues with networkmanager and my Intel wifi-card..I actually had to use GNOME for a week or two until upgrades came along and fixed those issues
<rohitj> weedar: you said that Jaunty has major show-stoppers. Did you mean that it has lot of bugs, or it has lot of awesome things. (in fashion world, show-stopper actualy means the prettiest lady on stage)
<weedar> relicgeek: aha...I think I might actually be using wpa2 currently...could I use the gnome nm-applet until the issue is resolved?
<relicgeek> robinr: bugs
<weedar> rohitj: hehe, I meant bugs :)
<rohitj> weedar: lolz ok
<relicgeek> weedar: thats what they suggest, or knetwork manager
<relicgeek> i'll also need to see if i can get quassel set up on my intrepid server
<weedar> relicgeek: aha, so It's just the new plasma-applet that's broken
<relicgeek> weedar: donno
<relicgeek> i haven't booted into it yet ;p
 * relicgeek is tempted to put 8.10 back on ><
<weedar> I'm only considering Jaunty since this is a new laptop, I'll wait at least a month before I upgrade on my laptop, since I use it at work
<noren> hi all
<relicgeek> weedar: well, its not working for me ;p
<relicgeek> unless its doing something at first boot that takes ages
<xorred> I have a very strange process on my system taking up all my cpu
<xorred> gvfsd-http
<noren> relicgeek: whts the prob
<xorred> how can I see why?
<weedar> relicgeek: at what point does it freeze?
<relicgeek> noren: well its jaunty, so i was asking on the orher chan. I have a fresh install with a pair of 4 gb partitions (root and home). I tried ext4 first then ext3 for root. It says boot from (hd...) then Starting up
<relicgeek> then there's a blinking cursor for quite a while, and it seems to be running my processor at full throttle cause the laptop's running hot
<ArGGu^^> hello is there way to prevent system notifications be over fullscreen windows?
<ArGGu^^> I'm using kde4
<relicgeek> so, after grub, before bootsplash
<weedar> relicgeek: so your boot partition is still ext4?
<noren> relicgeek: did u try booting up in safe mode
<relicgeek> no
<relicgeek> not yet
<noren> ArGGu^^: are u getting system notification on full screen windows ?? thats odd
<relicgeek> one more try, then i go back to intrepid ;p
<relicgeek> noren: recovery mode?
<noren> relicgeek: i hav jaunty but have not tried the ext4 as of yet
<weedar> I really want Jaunty to be a good release.. I've been using Kubuntu for a few years now and the last few releases have been buggy in both beta-state and shortly after release..While a few releases back I had no issues even with alpha-version
<ArGGu^^> noren do you have unredirect fullscreen windows = true?
<relicgeek> weedar: ya. same reason i was trying to upgrade
<noren> relicgeek: yest select from the grub list
<relicgeek> hmm
<weedar> Also my colleague at work who uses Ubuntu keeps bashing KDE saying it's pretty but unstable. Lately he's been right :/
<relicgeek> recovery mode seems stuck at "ACPI : Checking initramfs for custom DSDT"
<relicgeek> weedar: 3.5x was great for me. 4.x ... needs polish
<ArGGu^^> I have unredirect fullscreen windows true so the compositing won't slow my games
<lorecaster> hey all... any idea how i can share a folder across my windows XP machine and my ubuntu 8.1 machine?
<weedar> relicgeek: I know..But I'll hang in for a while longer, I'll be damned if I loose a Desktop Environment war! ;-)
<relicgeek> lorecaster: samba
<lorecaster> i've got a thumbdrive, i've got an external USB hard drive... samba? cools. :) thanks
<relicgeek> weedar: i was running the experimental 4.2 repos, on intrepid
<relicgeek> was a huge improvement
<noren> relicgeek: try with ACPI =OFF option
<ArGGu^^> but if system notification comes up my game flashes and slow downs
<relicgeek> lorecaster: AKA windows file sharing
<lorecaster> neat
<ArGGu^^> but it only last 1-2 seconds
<relicgeek> noren: wow.. its been a while since i did that. should be in the kernel line, right?
<weedar> relicgeek: Good, hope is on the horizon then it might seem
<lorecaster> antoher question... how well would the new 9.04 run on a Celeron 2.8ghz machine, 40gb hdd and 512 mb ram with onboard video??
<relicgeek> noren: acpi = off worked
<relicgeek> lorecaster: pretty well
<noren> relicgeek: yes
<weedar> I'd love to get involved in developing KDE to improve it, but then I'd have to brush up on my programming skills and probably divorce my wife to find the time :)
<relicgeek> noren: that works... now... is there anything i can do to work out what exactly is the error for a bug report/proper fix?
<weedar> lorecaster: You'd probably want to turn off desktop effects
<noren> not a good option weedar
<devilsadvocate> weedar, i dont think you should install jaunty - or any unstable software - _for_ someone
<lorecaster> perfect... autocad has been a dog to run in linux, and i need my mightier computer to run it... i want to keep it on my amd64 x2 2.66 w/ 4gb of ram and 1.5tb drive... but Autocad just won't handle a windows box like the first i described
<BluesKaj> lorecaster, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<noren> relicgeek: just see that if u have all the latest updates
<weedar> devilsadvocate: It's a new laptop and I'll probably notice quickly if it's buggy. If it is, I'll just install Intrepid instead :)
<lorecaster> there's a big difference, i've learned, in the 'requirements' and what is functioanl :P
<devilsadvocate> lorecaster, probably quite well. turning off compositing would definitely help
<BluesKaj> lorecaster , mosy of you specs are fine altho 1G memory would really help , IMO
<lorecaster> i had to frankenstein this computer together, and it's a DELL... -sigh-, i REALLY appreciate the input..... i think i may install the new ubuntu on the weaker computer, turn graphics down, and see how that runs... i don't want windows at all, to be honest with each of you, but Autocad hates linux :(
<BluesKaj> lorecaster, 20-35 bucks for mem stick will put you in fine shape to run 9.04
<jason_froebe> lorecaster - what about xubuntu?
<jason_froebe> requires alot less horsepower
<devilsadvocate> lorecaster, thats not a weak computer, although you'd do well with more ram
<lorecaster> that's what i mean... it's a dell, and both mem sticks are used. i'd need to buy two fresh ones... and i'm not in a position at the moment to do it. but i shall keep that in mind :D thanks!
<devilsadvocate> lorecaster, i have a 800 mhz p3 with 384 mb of ram, and kde 4.1 was quite usable on it (although slow and hence causes a drop in productivity)
<relicgeek> lol
<weedar> If you were to guesstimate, how long would it take to install Kubuntu on a laptop and finish downloading updated packages? Under 1 hour?
<relicgeek> devilsadvocate: all you need is more ram
<devilsadvocate> weedar, depends on your internets
<devilsadvocate> relicgeek, yeah. sadly, i now have only 256 mb (the other chip got whacked) so im back to fluxbox :P
<weedar> devilsadvocate: I've got a 12Mbit connection or so
<devilsadvocate> weedar, estimate around 1 hour + time to download 700 mb
<ncfi1013> how do you burn a downloaded dvd rip to a dvd that has .vob, .ifo, and .bup files in it?
<devilsadvocate> weedar, to install, configure, etc
<relicgeek> devilsadvocate: my server is a pIII 450, with 640 mb or ram ;p
<weedar> correction, 18Mbit..The ISO got downloaded in about 5 minutes or so I think
<relicgeek> i suspect it could handle kubuntu other than its graphics card
<devilsadvocate> relicgeek, the problem is the latency on day-to-day use
<relicgeek> devilsadvocate: that box was... suprisingly fast with kde 3.5.10. Never tried kde 4 tho
<devilsadvocate> i also saw a noticeable performance improvement on kde 4.1 - kde 4.2 upgrade
<kanonmat_> ncfi1013: doesnt k3b know what to do with a rip?
<weedar> The reason I ask is that I wanted to finish the setup of the pre-installed Vista on this laptop. It took ages before I could log in, over an hour at least. Then made room for linux by shrinking one partition and rebooted..It spent 10 minutes configuring updates
<relicgeek> lol
<relicgeek> weedar: windows tends to be a pain to inisially set up
<devilsadvocate> weedar, it typically takes me an hour to get the system up to my requirements, which includes theming, etc :P
 * relicgeek uses offline updates, then needs a half dozen pieces of extra shit to get it to do what linux does outta the box
<kanonmat_> how do i install gtk themes? im trying gtk-theme-switch on .tar files
<Pollywog> Do the non-graphical installers have an option to encrypt the drive?  I usually use the alternate installers and they have such an option but I do not see one in the rc desktop Kubuntu install
<lg188> what do i use to install a program ?
<ncfi1013> if it was simple iso file i would know what to do with it.
<ncfi1013> ...kanonmat
<lg188> thank you
<Pollywog> lg188: is this a program you downloaded?
<relicgeek> noren: i love you in an entirely platonic way. it works now
<Pollywog> and what does the extension of the filename look like?
<kanonmat_> lg188: use your package manager, is it Kpackage?
<lg188> Pollywog: i need to install the gstream-plugins package,
<lg188> brb
<Pollywog> oh then do 'sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<kanonmat_> aptitude install gstream-plugins :)
<kanonmat_> sudo !!
<Pollywog> or what kanonmat_ said
<lg188> i'm already root
<kanonmat_> nice
<lg188> damed, probably beceaus i have a live cd version of an related OS, i can' install stuf
<geri> how could add ifconfig eth0 <ip> netmask <netmask> up  route add default gw <gw-ip> to a conf file?
<lg188> well it seems that aptitude isn't a command in my bash
<Pollywog> geri: you could use 'kdesudo editor filename'
<Pollywog> lg188: then use apt-get
<geri> is ther another conf file?
<geri> i know resolv.conf
<geri> but there should be another one?
<geri> network.conf?
<lg188> apt-get isn't to , treid alreayd default os is ubuntu
<weedar> geri: add something like this to /etc/network/interfaces - http://pastebin.com/d4f249775
<Pollywog> geri: I think you are looking for the scripts for networking but I think the name of the script has changed recently
<Pollywog> let me have a look'
<geri> yeah but changed to?
<geri> ok
<Pollywog> cd /etc/network
<geri> its a conf file?
<lg188> oh is a package in ubuntu like a component in kubuntu ?
<Pollywog> look at the interfaces script there
<weedar> geri: read my comment
<lg188> nope ..
<relicgeek> lg188: no, a package is simply an installer thing
<geri> hm
<devilsadvocate> geri, yeah, its a conf file : /etc/network/interfaces
<Pollywog> geri scroll up, weedar answered your question
<lg188> relicgeek: i know , but mayeb ubuntu and kubuntu names are difrent ?
<relicgeek> lg188: no
<Pollywog> lg188: the desktops are different but many tools are the same
<relicgeek> ubuntu and kubuntu are identical other than the default desktop envirionment
<relicgeek> even then sometimes you can mix and match
<lg188> okey
<kanonmat_> lg188: if you are running a live cd of another distro you cant use ubuntu commands
<geri> davilsadocate could i add there: ifconfig eth0 <ip> netmask <netmask> up  route add default gw <gw-ip>
<Byron> How can I modify the height of my K Menu Kickoff?
<lg188> well call it a modifeid kubuntu live cd
<weedar> geri: did you read my comment and the contents of the pastebin-link I gave you?
<lg188> distro
<Barridus> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<kanonmat_> i want a gtk theme for gtk apps in kde. in im trying gtk-chtheme Maqua_Gtk2x_by_monkeymagico, but nothing happens to the gtk apps
<kanonmat_> and a lot of other themes cant even be loaded
<lg188> I'll check there web page
<geri> yeah i did
<geri> weedar
<kanonmat_> lg188: why not boot your kubuntu on hdd and install from there?
<server_> anyone can help me how to instal squid in ubuntu server 8-10...thx
<weedar> geri: Was something unclear?
<geri> no
<geri> how could i restart the network?
<geri> by using if-up.d ?
<lg188> kanonmat_: not isntalling , and i'm runnign an sort of kubuntu it only looks like and has a bunch of ools kubuntu has, but i can't install it anyway
<weedar> geri: after adding those lines (alter them to suit your needs), all you need to do is "ifdown eth0" and then "ifup eth0" to bring it up with config from /etc/network/interfaces
<weedar> geri: also, if you put "auto eth0" on the line before those I sent you the interface will come up automatically when you boot, otherwise you'll have to run an "ifup eth0" each time
<lg188> is Juk an audio player ?
<geri> i tells me interface eth0 not configured
<geri> but i configured in network/interfaces
<weedar> geri: paste the contenst of your /etc/network/interfaces to pastebin.com or similar
<weedar> *contents
<geri> ok works
<geri> i chould call ifuo eth0
<drewdiddy> wondering if anyone can help me with my x1950 pro driver installation on 8.10....it seems i installed them through hardware drivers but everything feels sluggish graphically still
<geri> p
<lg188> it works :)
<EGMACHADO> Why Kubuntu is slower than ubuntu?
<geri> thanks weedar
<kanonmat_> it depends on what you enable EGMACHADO
<kanonmat_> kde is a bit bigger than gnome iirc
<EGMACHADO> Kanonmat_ ok... understood! Do you recommend the Jaunty version?
<yevgeny> yo
<kanonmat_> i havent tried jaunty yet
<hamit> hi i have a problem with knetworkmanager.. My wireless network is wpa-tkip.. I cannot connect to it unless i fill expert settings
<hamit> when i restart my pc it fails again
<EGMACHADO> hamit> What's your machine?
<hamit> laptop
<EGMACHADO> hamit> open a console, than type lspci. After that post here the results
<drewdiddy> wheres my best bet for assistance with hardware problems such as sound and video?
<EGMACHADO> or in private
<yevgeny> trying to fix x-fi sound driver for ubuntu!!! No luck :(
<EGMACHADO> <drewdiddy> what's your problem?
<hamit> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<hamit> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)
<hamit> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<hamit> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)
<hamit> 00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)
<hamit> 00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)
<hamit> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)
<hamit> 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)
<hamit> 00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)
<hamit> 00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)
<hamit> 00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)
<hamit> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)
<hamit> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)
<hamit> 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)
<hamit> 00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)
<hamit> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72M [Quadro NVS 110M/GeForce Go 7300] (rev a1)
<hamit> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)
<hamit> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<hamit> 06:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller
<hamit> 06:01.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)
<hamit> 06:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 01)
<hamit> 06:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 0a)
<EGMACHADO> that's it?
<drewdiddy> 1.  ati x1950 pro drivers.. installed them supposedly through the activate hardware drivers, everything still feels quite sluggish though.  proprietary fglrx drivers are the ones being used
<kanonmat_> no, use pastebin! :)
<drewdiddy> haha
<kanonmat_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<EGMACHADO> <hamit> probably it's listed in lsusb
<Eruaran> Pastebin widget
<yevgeny> anyone has any info on X-Fi drivers for ubuntu, 32-bit?
<EGMACHADO> he lspci post just showed your ethernet controler
<EGMACHADO> <hamit> post in private the lsusb result
<hamit> ok
<syatarich> #LINUX
<drewdiddy> and 2.  creative x-fi xtrememusic drivers
<drewdiddy> is this not the right arena for such questions?  if not, could someone direct me to the appropriate place?
<kanonmat_> i guess it depends on who is on, drewdiddy
<drewdiddy> hmmm
<weedar> relicgeek: indeed the network-plasma-thingy does not support wpa2 :/
<relicgeek> weedar: lol...
<relicgeek> quessel seems a pain compared to konversation
<BluesKaj> quassel needs some work. The chat text is too "busy" looking for my taste.
<BluesKaj> amongst other PITAs
<weedar> relicgeek: knetworkmanager didn't work much better either...I'll toy around a bit with it, but unless I get wireless working I'm back to Intrepid for a wihle :)
<kanonmat_> knetworkmanager has been bad to me, i think there are better cli tools
<hamit> is there any hacker here??
<BluesKaj> !hacker | hamit
<ubottu> hamit: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<hamit> i know who a hacker is
<hamit> i have a problem called arp poisoning
<hamit> anyone helps?
<p_quarles> hamit: you might try ##security
<hamit> thanks
<EGMACHADO> !hacker | hamit
<ubottu> hamit: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<EGMACHADO> !hacker | hamit
<EGMACHADO> !hacker | hamit
<EGMACHADO> !hacker | hamit
<EGMACHADO> !hacker | hamit
<EGMACHADO> !hacker | hamit
<EGMACHADO> !hacker | hamit
<hamit> sorry?
<jose> Hi, I'm testing the jaunty rc and it's looking great!
<jose> The only problem, xorg is using a lot of CPU if I turn on the efects (either with opengl or with xrender)
<jose> and without effects I got render glitches all of the windows.
<arran> jose, what graphics card?
<jose> I've got an intel card. Is this a know problem?
<jose> Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960
<arran> yes, unfortunaly
<drewdiddy> i cant get my x1950 drivers to work to save my life
<drewdiddy> wtf
<zer0o> does anyone play planeshift or can suggest the planeshift support chat?
<zer0o> kewl
<jose> oh, crap! I was willing to used kubuntu, I lateley have been used gnome but I prefer kde
<jose> Is this a problem of the intel drivers for this xorg version?
<jose> Anyway to fix it?
<arran> I upgraded yesterday and stumbled into the same problem..
<p_quarles> jose: give the live disk a test drive; I have an Intel card, and frankly the problems aren't bad at all
<arran> found a few suggestions that seems to work for some people, but it seems to vary greatly
<jose> I've already installed the rc, I'm using it right now.
<arran> jose, try using uxa instead of exa, or try the old intel 2.4 driver.. (but neither really worked well for me)
<jose> In my case the problems are quite noticeable. With the opengl effects on, I get no render glitches but the cpu use is too much
<arran> jose, I switched to UXA, and I got the cpu down about half I think. but I still have an idle load of 0.3 ( think it was 1.2 or something at first)
<arran> so, not perfect, but at least usable
<jose> arran, how do I use uxa, is an xorg.conf modification?
<arran> yes, just put option "accelmethod" "uxa" in the video card section
<jose> ok, I'm going to try!
<arran> tell me if it made any difference, eh?
<jose> yes, I will.
<declanpwalsh> Hi, This may seem like a stupid question, but how do i set up a printer?
<declanpwalsh> Hello?
<jose> Hi, I'm back
<declanpwalsh> Is anyone able to help with printers? I can't seem to work out how to set mine up
<jose> Xorg has freeze when I was closing up, no good!
<Dragnslcr> declanpwalsh- should be something like KMenu -> System -> Printer Configuration
<jose> But now with UXA the render problems are gone and the cpu is more reasonable
<declanpwalsh> Dragnslcr- yeah there is a printer configuration setting but it doesnt have settings for local printer. Only network!
<arran> jose, is good or just better?
<jose> well, I don't now yet, For sure is better but just testing
<jose> With opengl the cpu is around 6% when idle, still a little higher, this is a laptop and the battery is a concern.
<jose> I'll how it behaves with gnome and intrepid, I've got the system also installed as a backup.
<Dragnslcr> declanpwalsh- hm, I dunno. It's been a while since I setup my printer
<jose> But I'll like to stay in kde land for a with, kde is just nicer.
<arran> let's hope it gets fixed soon enough then..
<jose> arran, how's your case? Is with UXA usable?
<Dragnslcr> declanpwalsh- if it's a USB printer, cups may auto-detect it
<declanpwalsh> thats the problem i think. its parallel. its fairly old. hp laserjet 1100
<arran> usable, but pretty crappy compared with intrepid..
<jose> is the problem due to the intel drivers? Are they just buggy for this xorg release?
<arran> well, there are lots of bug reports about it (even since december last year)...
<arran> and yes, seems to have something to do with the intel 2.6 driver
<jose> I just don't get why there are so many problems with the graphics driver in general?
<Dragnslcr> declanpwalsh- KMenu -> System -> HPLIP
<jose> I used to have a desktop with nvidia, but when I got the laptop I went with intel because of the freedom
<Dragnslcr> declanpwalsh- that's specifically for HP printers
<jose> nvidia was a problem and intel is just a different one. It's a shame.
<jose> When I scroll in konqueror or in firefox my cpu just goes mad!
<arran> i think there are some major changes right now with the intel drivers, xorg/dri2, uxa/exa, gem and probably some kernel stuff...
<wool> alguem sabe como mudar o splash do ubuntu???aquele q fica a barrinha carregando?w
<arran> so perhaps that's why. never had any problems with intel for the last three releases, but it's never been particularly fast either
<jose> I don't need a fast graphics card, I don't play 3D games, I just need a working desktop
<arran> i just need those fancy plasmoids and spinning cubes
<jose> I guess I'm not so young anymore :)
<arran> haha :)
<jose> Well, I've found a deal breaker. Not kubuntu jaunty for me :( I can't play hd video with this setting
<jose> I've tried with mplayer, I works perfect in intrepid and gnome, but it's choppy now.
<jose> I would have like to stay in kde, but It's guess is not possible at this time. I'll try ubuntu jaunty just to see if there's any better.
<rayner> hello
<jose> I've been reading the bug repport 342923 and it's a sad story.
<||arifaX> my main display is my notebooks lcd. at work I have a second lcd monitor with 1024x768. thunderbird starts always fine at work. now at home without the second monitor thunderbird does not start. I see the tasks with ps waux but it does not come up. any ideas. this is display depended!
<jose> I'm going to try with the backported old driver.
<yaa_> help
<yaa_> anybody
<yaa_> when i m adding new user / i cannot change his password
<jim_002> Hi, does anyone else get ping spikes every 2 minutes or so when using wireless net? I had the same problem on windows until I disabled "Wireless Zero Configuration", and I'm assuming this is the same problem.
<jim_002> I discovered it was due to the polling of available wireless networks.
<portal> how to I get the wireless network in this new ubuntu 8.10?
<jim_002> portal: I'm using 9.04, but I used the network module in system settings
<jim_002> I'm pretty sure you can also use the /etc/network/interfaces or something like that also
<portal> umm... well for firs what programs I need to get it work
<yevgeny> helo
<yevgeny> need help
<jim_002> portal: system settings
<yevgeny> How do I install a driver for my creative soundcard?
<puddle> hn
<puddle> hmm
<portal> I don't  find that
<portal> ok just a sec..
<jim_002> portal: not sure then. I'm using 9.04 so it might have changed
<jim_002> In mine it's system settings->network settings
<yaa_> cannot change password with passwd
<yaa_> help me
<portal> ok now I have it
<yaa_> !
<portal> then what
<jim_002> network management
<jim_002> then you can add wireless connection
<portal> I don't have there in the system settings anything
<jim_002> portal: what version are you using?
<portal> atheros
<jim_002> I mean of kubuntu?
<jim_002> 8.04?
<portal> ok... ubuntu 8.10... whre I can go to that chat room or something
<jim_002> hehe
<jim_002> type: /join #ubuntu
<jim_002> #ubuntu **
<portal> thanks
<jim_002> np
<jim_002> Is it possible to disable wireless network polling ?
<jim_002> it keeps giving me ping spikes every 2 minutes or so... :(
<yevgeny> Can I somehow install windows drivers on Linux??
<fosco_> yevgeny: ndiswrapper
<Guest13477> hellow
<Guest13477> help
<ohama> Odd java error while starting an app. "Current thread is native thread". I first noticed it after an upgrade. Something about libc.so too. Would that be a java problem, kubuntu problem or application problem in your opinion?
<starenka> hi, how to disable screen saver while watching a movie in kaffeine? i'm on jaunty - i never experienced sucha a problem in older versions..
<anoncos> How can I change the appearance of an icon in a panel on 9.04 beta?  I have the file (a .kdb KeePass file) associated with KeePass, and it opens just fine, but the icon is still the default question-mark.
<amgarchIn9> omg, I pressed Cntrl-Shift-T in konsole, how do I get a single window back?
<ohama> Is there a known java error in kubuntu 8.10?
<amgarchIn9> never mind, close others, Cntrl-Shift-O
<kazagistar_> I can't seem to get the nVidea drivers working for my GeForce 9800 GT
<kazagistar_> it keeps telling me the kernel module failed to load
<yevgeny> Could someone please help me with ubuntu drivers?
<nitr0ix> whats wrong with them?
<yevgeny> I can't install creative X-Fi sound drivers
<yevgeny> There is a driver for linux 64-bit
<Aizawa> Every time I start Kubuntu, Intrepid or Jaunty, my screen resolution is reset to 1024x768. I only have to open the Display settings window for it to switch back to 1600x1200 though. I've asked this many times on the forums, but never got any replies. Perhaps it has a simple solution, but nevertheless, I don't know it.
<nitr0ix> try it via nvidia-settings
<nitr0ix> change the reso i mean
<yevgeny> nvidia settings?
<ohama> !someone
<ohama> yevgeny: ask your question. if anyone knows they'll answer.
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Aizawa> nitr0ix: Me?
<nitr0ix> hmm you have nvidia GPU right? with drivers installed on it?
<Aizawa> nitr0ix: I have an ATI card, but I use the, wassit called, the free software driver that is default. (Free software only)
<yaa_> рудз ьу цшер зфыыцв
<yaa_> help me with passwd
<nitr0ix> whats wrong with passwd?
<yaa_> it does not work
<yevgeny> I have a Creative Soundblaster X-fi Fatal1ty soundcard but I can't install drivers on ubuntu, i tried to install a linux driver but the soundcard didn't work. maybe I can somehow install windows drivers on linux??
<ohama> yaa_: Could you be a bit more specific?
<nitr0ix> does it give any errors?
<yaa_> i can change passswords through gui utility  only
<yaa_> nitr --$? = 0
<yaa_> when type passwd xxx
<yaa_> it writes passwd: password updated successfully
<yaa_> thats all
<yaa_> password does not change
<nitr0ix> it changes root password ;)
<nitr0ix> not your account password
<yaa_> ???
<devilsadvocate> yaa_, it should work
<yaa_> should but does not
<devilsadvocate> yaa_, you're not using sudo right?
<yaa_> im using it
<nitr0ix> mmm it changes the one you use with sudo but not the one you log in with ;)
<devilsadvocate> and although im not sure, perhaps a log out, log in may be required
<yaa_> even when i m changing own password
<devilsadvocate> yaa_, sudo passwd changes root password
<devilsadvocate> just use passwd
<yaa_> does not matter
<yevgeny> is there anybody who uses creative X-Fi card on linux??
<yaa_> sudo password xxx
<devilsadvocate> yaa_, it does matter ...
<yaa_> password xxx
<devilsadvocate> yaa_, its not password either
<devilsadvocate> so this : open up a new terminal, type "passwd" and hit enter
<yaa_> not on my comp))
<yaa_> i did try all the variants
<Befolked> what up folks.
<devilsadvocate> what exactly happens
<yaa_> never again
<yaa_> it does not ask for new pass
<ohama> Befolked: I hate java. Not much else.
<Befolked> does anyone know how to make it in quassel irc where you close the window but it just goes to your tray?
<Befolked> ohama, i hate it too.
<yaa_> it just writes passwd: password updated successfully
<devilsadvocate> yaa_, you need to enter your old pass first
<yaa_> i know))
<yaa_> i do
<Befolked> ohama, at least its cross platform. (H)
<ohama> Befolked: write once, debug everywhere.
<yaa_> after it it writes
<yaa_> passwd: password updated successfully
<devilsadvocate> yaa_, then try "sudo passwd username"
<yaa_> i did
<yaa_> the same
<devilsadvocate> wierd
<yaa_> (
<yaa_> yes
<yaa_> and I CAN change all the passws through gui
<ohama> My reason for hating java. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/363480
<yaa_> what it could be
<yaa_> i cannot find anything around in google(
<ohama> yaa_: You're not logged in to another computer via your terminal? I shut down the wrong computer once with that misstake. Not good.
<Befolked> so does anyone actually use usenet?
<yaa_> no
<Befolked> thats weird.
<yaa_> im on localhost
<Befolked> oh.
<ohama> Befolked: usenet? That's like the new piratebay.org isn't it?
<Befolked> not really, i think its been around for a long time.
<ohama> yaa_: Never heard of that problem before.
<yaa_> ((
<ohama> Befolked: I know. I was joking. I used usenet back in 94-95.
<Befolked> ic.
<Befolked> ohama, its nice because you get full download speeds.
<yaa_> christos voskrese
<Befolked> ohama, you must be old. xP
<yaa_> pravoslavnyje
<ohama> Befolked: ancient.
<Befolked> i talk to this guy off the freespire forums
<Befolked> hes almost 60.
<Befolked> pretty cool. my grandparents are all dead.
<ohama> Befolked: hey you little whippersnapper, get off my lawn. ;-)
<Befolked> yeah, my dad made me mow some of the neighbors lawn today.
<Befolked> how ironic.
<yaa_> Christ is Risen!
<yaa_> +
<fracuzzo> hi all
<Befolked> wut?
 * Befolked goes to off-topic channel.
<devilsadvocate> yaa_, try using yppasswd
<yaa_> today is a holy day of easter
<devilsadvocate> yaa_, nevermind
<yaa_> ?
<sachael> hi, i need a volunteer KDE user to test a command for me: http://pastebin.com/dc8f37b2
<nitr0ix> hmm ill try
<nitr0ix> object not accessible
<sachael> awww, that's what I though. Are you using KDE 4 or earlier?
<nitr0ix> kde 4.2.2 on kubuntu 9.04
<sachael> nitr0ix, thank you for your help. :)
<nitr0ix> np always welcome as long as those commands wont brake my system xD
<ubuntu> test
<PhilRod> sachael: your command will definitely only work for kde 3. In kde 4, you'll need to look into dbus (probably via qdbus, but there might be other command-line ways to access dbus)
<PhilRod> sachael: actually, I can't find a relevant-looking dbus command using qdbusviewer, but you might want to ask in #plasma
<sachael> PhilRod, i will, thanks. I knew i should use dbus, but google showed nothing
<theuser1> in what cases is a website domain name is closed forcefully by the registrar or the company one buy a .com ?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ?
<ohama> http://pastebin.com/m5e7d23cc anything that I can do to fix that error?
<yevgeny> can I run starwars Battlefront II on ubuntu??
<ohama> yevgeny: unknown. have a look at wine or cedega. Might be possible though.
<noren> hi all
<Auctionedllama> Hello
<Auctionedllama> I need help with adding windows to grub
<Auctionedllama> I just installed windows, and than reinstalled grub, and I tried manually adding windows to the list, but it won't.
<Auctionedllama> *won't work
<Auctionedllama> It's on my second harddrive, and theres only one partition, so would the grub coordinates be (hd1,0)?
<Auctionedllama> Can anyone help me with that?
<ohama> Auctionedllama: Don't you have to run some sort of grub-update-tool? I seem to remember something about that.
<Auctionedllama> I didn't see anything in Ubuntu's help
<ohama> Auctionedllama: Or perhaps that was just how you did things in lilo...
<Auctionedllama> It said how do it manually, but its not working
<Auctionedllama> :(
<Dragnslcr> Auctionedllama- I would guess it would be 1,0
<Auctionedllama> Well, when I try to run it in boot
<Auctionedllama> It just says "Starting up..."
<Auctionedllama> and nothing happens
<Dragnslcr> Auctionedllama- this is what my entry in menu.lst looks like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/153660/
<Dragnslcr> I haven't tried booting it in a long time, though, so I don't know if it still works
<Auctionedllama> wow, mine is totally different.. heres mine:
<Auctionedllama> (one sec, haha)
<Auctionedllama> http://paste.ubuntu.com/153662/
<Auctionedllama> I followed the tutorial here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#Quick%20Start
<Dragnslcr> I dunno, I haven't had to do it before. I don't think I've booted into Windows in a couple years
<noren> Auctionedllama: gub prob ??
<Auctionedllama> I'll add yours then.
<noren> grub
<Auctionedllama> Yeah noren
<noren> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Auctionedllama> No, I installed grub fine
<Auctionedllama> I cant add windows
<ohama> http://pastebin.com/m5e7d23cc anything that I can do to fix that error? java -version gives segfault.
<noren> oh ok
<Salac> Auctionedllama: I would've tried Dragnslcr's version, never seen one like yours before. just make sure you get the rigth hdX param.
<ubuntu> ciao
<noren> Auctionedllama: is the prob solved or u still need help ??
<Salac> noren: Auctionedllama [n=ben@adsl-75-60-214-67.dsl.wotnoh.sbcglobal.net] has quit IRC: Remote closed the connection
<noren> Salac: ??
<noren> oh sorry !! :(
<Salac> xD
<ped_thebest> oo
<ped_thebest> oi
<ped_thebest> hello
<ped_thebest> come facc ad istallare programmi?
<ped_thebest> come faccio ad istallare programmi
<ped_thebest> ?
<hallowname> !it > ped_thebest
<ubottu> ped_thebest, please see my private message
<Befolked> here we go
<Befolked> parsix is at a god speed now
<Befolked> aaand i just said this in the wrong channel, sorry.
<noren> Befolked: what is parsix
<nitr0ix> !parsix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parsix
<noren> bbl
<ped_thebest> CIAO
<lawlzfries> hey guys, i have a server on a fast connection with a small HD (320GB). I have a large NAS (2TB) at home. I would like to use the NAS as storage on my server and the HD as a cache.
<lawlzfries> can i do this?
<lawlzfries> am i asking in the wrong channel?
<dwidmann> lawlzfries: I'm sure you could do it (anything is possible when people put their minds to something), how to go about it though, I've no idea.
<dima_> Hi,everyone. What's the difference between "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" and "update-manager -d" way to update the distro?
<lawlzfries> well, more specifically i'm interested in knowing whether or not it's possible to have such a such cache with any of the major network filesystems
<dwidmann> lawlzfries: and trying other channels/forums might not be such a bad idea
<lawlzfries> i'm really new to computers, any recomendations?
<dwidmann> dima_: update-manager does some other things that dist-upgrade won't do, I'm not sure what all that consists of though
<dwidmann> dima_: as far as I've been told, update-manager is the "recommended" way to go about it
<dima_> do I have to take any additional steps when doing the update with "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<dwidmann> lawlzfries: anywhere high traffic is probably a good idea.. Maybe you can get some decent info from http://ubuntuforums.org
<lawlzfries> dwidmann, thanks!
<dima_> I'm asking because I've just updated to 9.04 beta with apt-method. Now I'm wondering if that's not the end of the story
<dwidmann> dima_: well if it works then I wouldn't be too worried
<dima_> :-)
<pteague> how do i turn off the shaded window affect for modal windows?
<dwidmann> pteague: maybe that would be somewhere in system settings -> desktop -> desktop effects, if it can be done
<Arminius> bye
<pteague> dwidmann: ah, thanks... i was looking in window settings and wasn't having any luck...  desktop effects -> all effects -> focus -> dialog parent :)
<dwidmann> Hmm, I need to test amdcccle with the new version, but I'm not sure I want to ... 9.3 is crashy :(
<dwidmann> and so might be 9.4
<Aizawa> How do I restart X?
<Aizawa> Without rebooting, that is.
<hallowname> Aizawa: ctrl+alt+bkspace
<hallowname> Aizawa: or from cli : 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart'
<Aizawa> hallowname: The keystroke doesn't work for me for some reason, I'll try the terminal command
<nitr0ix> ctrl+alt+backspase no longer works in ubuntu 9.04 ;)
<hallowname> nitr0ix: serious? why? who's idea was that? *=[*
<dwidmann> nitr0ix: why not?
<nitr0ix> well i just noticed my self ;)
<dwidmann> nitr0ix: and what file will I have to edit to get it back?
<nitr0ix> dunno yet
 * dwidmann will be back in a few minutes
<hallowname> im too busy to test mine. u can prolly map it to that command from systemsettings i bet.
<nitr0ix> Ctrl-Alt-Backspace is now disabled, to reduce issues experienced by users who accidentally trigger the key combo. Users who do want this function can enable it in their xorg.conf, or via the command dontzap --disable.
<hallowname> nitr0ix: gotcha. how does someone accidentally press that? lol
<nitr0ix> dunno lol
<nitr0ix> but you neet to run this dontzap command as root
<nitr0ix> sudo dontzap --disable
<nitr0ix> sek brb
<quassel208> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<savioxavier> hi!
<nitr0ix> it acutally works
<nitr0ix> after reboot tho
<nitr0ix> does anyone actually know of any decent mmorpg with native linux client....that is fun to play?
<peterhil> nitr0ix: I've been also missing ctrl-alt-backspace
<peterhil> And that other which allows you to kill X windows
<nitr0ix> hmm is there a big difference between ext3 and ext4?
<infinull> I'm having problems with VLC/Phonon/Pulse/Amarok: What's the best way to get mixing to work in VLC, Flash Player & Phonon Apps (like amarok)
<infinull> I'm running the 9.04 RC
<nitr0ix> what do you mean by mixing..
<infinull> in 8.10 I used pulse
<infinull> the audio runs in both simultaneously
<infinull> audio works in vlc
<infinull> audio works in amarok
<infinull> but not at the same time
<nitr0ix> why do you want play audio at the same time?
<infinull> (this means a lot of stopping / restarting)
<peterhil> And there is a kdm logout freeze problem on kde4 too: http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15162
<peterhil> Why this isn't fixed yet?
<nitr0ix> lol
<nitr0ix> pay the devs to fix it
<peterhil> :-)
<nitr0ix> hmmm strange
<nitr0ix> dont have any troubles with kde4 atm
<nitr0ix> only one thing i guess
<nitr0ix> 2 entries of nvidia-settings in the menu
<Aizawa> Can't you just remove one?
<nitr0ix> yeah i did ;)
<Aizawa> haha, okay
<peterhil> I just wonder how easy this would be to fix if someone just would do it.
<nitr0ix> fix what?
<nitr0ix> xD
<Aizawa> I can't believe I haven't tried the XRender option before. OpenGL doesn't work with the free software drivers for some reason, but this does. I've been living in a compositing-less world for a few days. *It.. It was hard.*
<nitr0ix> Xrender kinda sucky....
<nitr0ix> as far as i heard
<nitr0ix> back to that black screen on next login in kde 4
<Aizawa> Well, perhaps it's because I have good hardware, but it does the job.
<nitr0ix> aint fglrx is an ati driver?
<Aizawa> Not to be a showoff, just that perhaps opengl works better with older hardware.
<Aizawa> fglrx is ati, yes.
<nitr0ix> then that logout problem is ati's fault not ubuntu's
<Aizawa> I have never argued with you about that..?
<nitr0ix> why does nvidia treat linux community more nicely then ati does?
<peterhil> nitr0ix: The logout problem - or maybe it isn't that common. I just read that ext4 have journal checksums, defragmentation utility and extents.
<Aizawa> Dunno. I have ati, on 3 different cards it has always worked perfectly well.
<nitr0ix> so anything on linux native fun mmorpg ?
<cinex> y yeah
<Aizawa> The best mmo available in Linux (that I've found) was Planeshift. Which isn't very good by mmo standards.
<nitr0ix> yeah played it
<nitr0ix> sorta looks like Elder Scrolls
<Aizawa> Well, looks like it perhaps. :P
<nitr0ix> but i couldnt undersstand many things in it..
<nitr0ix> i couldn't last for mroe than 20 minutes
<nitr0ix> i quess regnum is quite good
<nitr0ix> dang we need something like Lineage 2 with native linux client
<s007> bonsoir
<Aizawa> I used to play MMO's.. Got tired of them eventually. All I play now is deathmatch-fps-kinda-games. Luckily there are multiple good, open source ones for Linux.
<s007> comment rejoindre un salon froncophone?!
<nitr0ix> hmmm for example?
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Aizawa> Nexuiz, Warsow, OpenArena
<s007> how to connect to ohter room?!
<nitr0ix> hmm quess need to try them ;)
<s007> !fr
<bazhang> s007, /join #channel
<nitr0ix> are those available from apt-get?
<Aizawa> Warsow has some art that's not free, though, but I consider that to be okay.
<Aizawa> Warsow is up to date in repos
<Aizawa> Openarena and Nexuiz is not, though
<Aizawa> Although if you download them from the site you launch them with scripts, and you don't need to install them, which is fine.
<nitr0ix> whoah! openarena is a quake 3 like >_>
<nitr0ix> my fav type
<nitr0ix> kill anything that moves...
<Aizawa> Yeah, well, all of these are quake-like
<Aizawa> Openarena is a Quake 3: Arena clone, though
<Aizawa> Also, Warsow isn't in the Jaunty repos (At least not in the 2 free ones), I just checked.
<nitr0ix> he following NEW packages will be installed
<nitr0ix>   warsow warsow-data
<Aizawa> Either you're in Intrepid, or you have all repos enabled. I only have the OSS repos enabled
<nitr0ix> nop i am on jaunty... tho upgraded from intrepid
<Aizawa> Well, then you have all repos : P
<Aizawa> Also, dang, I just cannot get over how good the new Air theme looks.
<nitr0ix> Air?
<nitr0ix> glassified owns
<quassel208> ive jaunty with kde4.2.70
<Aizawa> The new plasma theme that's in kde 4.3 (I use 4.2 though, I got the Air theme from playground
<quassel208> Air can you get from playground
<Aizawa> I said that
<nitr0ix> playground?
<Aizawa> yeah
<nitr0ix> hmmm gimme link
<Aizawa> svn branch or whatever they're called
<quassel208> yes there stuff thats fairly new
<quassel208>  svn co svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/playground/base/plasma/desktoptheme/air  and then copy air to /home/user/.kde(4)/share/apps/desktoptheme
<Aizawa> svn co svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/playground/base/plasma/desktoptheme/air
<Aizawa> wops
<nitr0ix> forgive me...i am just new to kde xD
<quassel208> ive compiled today kde4.3 on jaunty, and overwrited kde4.2.2
<slow-motion> hi
<nitr0ix> any good?
<Aizawa> Ahahahahahahahah! I've been pissed for months because I thought my expensive gaming mouse was starting to get a little iffy, I just tried removing the mouse pad and now it works perfectly. Really weird though.
<cinex> laser mice dont do well on a patterned mouse mst
<cinex> the picture messes them up
<cinex> appaewntly
<Aizawa> Also, I tried 4.3 before I formatted, just to try it out. Nothing special, really. The only really attractive thing so far is the Air theme, which works in 4.2
<Aizawa> cinex: Oh, then that's the thing.
<cinex> but the mouse will eventually ruin the desk
<Aizawa> Eh, fuck the desk : P
<cinex> hehehe
<quassel208> hmmm, I dont know, there are some changes already thats worth to upgrade
<Aizawa> Like?
<jussi01> !ohmy | Aizawa
<ubottu> Aizawa: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<quassel208> In konqueror, in dolphin, in kopete, ect
<quassel208> so there are changes for sure
<Aizawa> People do say qt 4.5 is snappier or whatever, I couldn't really feel the difference.
<nitr0ix> any tips on how to get 4.3?
<quassel208> yes build dependies with build-dep
<quassel208> wait
<quassel208> sudo apt-get build-dep kde4libs && sudo apt-get install lzma-dev libfam-dev libaspell-dev subversion && sudo apt-get build-dep kdepimlibs && sudo apt-get remove libakonadi-dev && sudo apt-get build-dep kdebase-runtime kdebase-workspace
<quassel208> thats get most of them and then just follow the guide on kde.org
<quassel208> http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4
<quassel208> oh that what i pasted was what i did in jaunty
<Szadek> hello all , i upgraded to jaunty from intrepid , but amarok still is the version 2.0.1 , it shouldnt be 2.0.2?
<quassel208> with some help from #kde-devel I have now a succesfull kde trunk
<nitr0ix> will try it later..
<quassel208> if you understand dutch, then jou can have my notes
<nitr0ix> nop thx xD
<anoncos> How can I change the appearance of an icon in a panel on 9.04 beta?  I have the file (a .kdb KeePass file) associated with KeePass, and it opens just fine, but the icon is still the default question-mark.
<quassel208> lol i dont have a default 9.04 anymore because ive overwrited kde4.2.2, but i havent had any freeze anymore :)
<quassel208> !buildsource
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buildsource
<erismar> oi
<nitr0ix> hmm found a how to for debian and kde4.3 think it will work with ubuntu?
<quassel208> dont know
<quassel208> on kde,org is a howto for kubuntu and debian
<nitr0ix> http://www.unixcod.org/component/option,com_fireboard/Itemid,83/func,view/catid,21/id,88/
<nitr0ix> seems preatty straight forward
<nitr0ix> just the dependencies took from Gettings started on kde's website
<nitr0ix> from techbase*
<nitr0ix> aw anyways no reason to sleep this night....time to experiment >_>
<quassel208> i did it yesterday
<nitr0ix> hmmm how long did it take to compile kde?
<quassel208> quite long i bet 7 hours ?
<nitr0ix> yay thats long xD
<dwidmann> nitr0ix: on my box, compiling kde and all the usual modules, it takes about 3 hours, ish
<nitr0ix> what box you have?
<quassel208> dwinmann do you do it with a gui? without gui running is faster ?
<dwidmann> Intel Q9300, (only) 2GiB of RAM
<quassel208> I Intel Atom 330 and 2 gb ram
<dwidmann> That would certainly explain a significant difference in how long it would take
<dwidmann> When I do it I only let it use 3 of my cores ... so it doesn't make my system "unusable" for hours on end ..
<dwidmann> Otherwise it might be a bit less time
<quassel208> can you point it cores? ive have 4 cores
<quassel208> 2 virtual
<Aizawa> What? Virtual cores?
<dwidmann> anyway I just cd into each directory and "mkdir build; cd build; time taskset -c 1-3 nice -n +19 /usr/local/bin/cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr/local -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=debug ..; time taskset -c 1-3 nice -n +19 make -j 4 -s; time taskset -c 1-3 nice -n +19 sudo make install
<dwidmann> I have scripts & aliases that take care of this, however
<dwidmann> quassel208: use the taskset command to assign cpu affinity
<quassel208> taskset ?
<bazhang> tasksel
<dwidmann> you might have to install it first
<dwidmann> bazhang: no. taskseT
<bazhang> oops never mind me :)
<quassel208> !tasksel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tasksel
<bazhang> misread
<dwidmann> sudo apt-get install util-linux
<dwidmann> that will get you the taskset command
<Aizawa> Is there a way to change the keystroke for bringing up krunner?
<quassel208> so how do you use taskset command ?
<dwidmann> Aizawa: yeah, go into sysem settings -> keyboard -> global shortcuts, I think
<Aizawa> By default it's Alt+F2, which feels awkward.
<dwidmann> Yeah, that's it, then you pick the "Run Command Interface" kde component
<Aizawa> Yup, found it
<Aizawa> Thanks
<Aizawa> Man, KDE is the best.
<Aizawa> Mischat
<Aizawa> Although true
<dwidmann> quassel208: man taskset  has some good examples, actually
<dwidmann> or did taskset --help
<dwidmann> Yeah, the latter (--help)
<quassel208> but doesnt it overload the pc ?
<quassel208> dwidmann how would i assign 3 of my 4 cores then to the process ?
<dwidmann> quassel208: taskset -c 2,3 someprocess
<Aizawa> I wish Gnash actually worked.
<dwidmann> Aizawa: Yep, that would be nice
<dwidmann> quassel208: doesn't what overload the pc?
<quassel208> taskset -c 2,3 cmake /home/wesley/KDE/kdelibs -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr
<quassel208> like this ?
<dwidmann> quassel208: well, cmake certainly won't, you shouldn't be too worried about cmake but make and make install certainly can
<quassel208> cmake /home/wesley/KDE/kdelibs -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr
<dwidmann> quassel208: look up at the command I typed up a while ago, I had more stuff in there that helps keep the system from choking
<quassel208> I should test command what you gaved
<dwidmann> namely, nice -n +19
<dwidmann> quassel208: no, it's not meant to be copy + pasted, but to serve as a piece of info :)
<quassel208> i copy and past every thing i a note
<quassel208> that way i dont need to remeber it
<dwidmann> I've got a somewhat more intricate setup going on, involving scripts & aliases so I don't have to remember either :)
<quassel208> ive nade a text file with everthing i should know, but updating kde doesnt take so long as installing
#kubuntu 2009-04-19
<dwidmann> here's the relevant portion of my ~/.bash_aliases file -- http://pastebin.ca/1396100
<_Groo_> join #ubuntu-br
<quassel208> okay, not that i get everthing but okay
<quassel208> taskset -c 1-3 nice -n +19  ive put this before make, wat does this do ?
<dwidmann> it assigns the following processes CPU affinity to logical processors 1-3 (it starts counting at 0), and gives it the lowest possible priority
<quassel208> does that get faster compiling ?
<dwidmann> No, it keeps it at a lower priority so it's less likely to cause trouble, and so you can still use the computer while it's going (but when you're not, it'll be taking up like, 100% CPU
<tyler_wylie> What intel driver version does Kubuntu use?
<quassel208> 1.6
<dwidmann> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel intrepid
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.4.1-1ubuntu10.4 (intrepid), package size 411 kB, installed size 900 kB
<dwidmann> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel jaunty
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.6.3-0ubuntu9 (jaunty), package size 512 kB, installed size 1292 kB (Only available for amd64 hurd-i386 i386 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64 netbsd-i386 lpia)
<tyler_wylie> dwidmann: danke schon
<dwidmann> You're welcome tyler_wylie
<tyler_wylie> I get lockups in Kubuntu that the 2.6.0+ driver was supposed to fix when using the intel driver + kde + 3d
<tyler_wylie> Fedora, Arch, Kubuntu, all over...
<tyler_wylie> Kubuntu's the first time I tried using the 2.6.X driver, maybe the release will have updated a bug
<ubuntu> bye
<dwidmann> tyler_wylie: I've heard the intel driver is majorly changed in Jaunty, but still a bit buggy...
<wirechief> dwidmann they are blacklisting intel945 on jaunty until a fix is ready, keep people from having freezes
<quassel208> why are they blacklisting it?
<dwidmann> wirechief: ah, nice to know that it won't effect me then :)
<tyler_wylie> wirechief: I have a 965 and I got freezes =\
<wirechief> ;)
<dwidmann> wirechief: think the fix will make it into the release? (I said think, not know)
<wirechief> tyler_wylie: me too, i am testing it currently
<wirechief> dwidmann: no. perhaps later but there seems to be more than one bug they are chasing atm
<tyler_wylie> wirechief: though I'm in Fedora right now, the only fix I've had on both is to use XAA instead of EXA
<tyler_wylie> wirechief: but that causes a 3d performance decrease which sucks
<wirechief> tyler_wylie:  seems everyone has a workaround with this thing, its crazy
<quassel208> uxa
<quassel208> it works for me
<wirechief> Linux wirechief-laptop 2.6.30-020630rc2-generic #020630rc2 SMP Wed Apr 15 13:20:18 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<wirechief> getting some interesting numbers with glxgears
<wirechief> but i am not getting freezes atm, with normal usage.
<wirechief> am using 	Option "AccelMethod" "exa"   and unless i run the test script i seem to be ok.
<Adola> Gah!  I'm on Ubuntu right now.  I'm having an issue.  I brought my tower to my GF's house, (To update, I have dial-up)  and used her monitor.  now, Everytime I try to log into KDE, it crashes.  I can use Gnome, as that's what I'm on right now.  What can I do?
<wirechief> Adola  ;) use gnome
<Adola> >.>  no.  I need to update.  update KDE.
<yml> How can I add an application in the application menu ?
<wirechief> Adola well kde is nice when it works but i had to backoff using it for a while myself.
<wirechief> especially with intel 945
<yml> should I install an application to manage the menu or can I do this by editing conf files ?
<Adola> So, what do I do?
<wirechief> tyler_wylie: what is your make and model of computer ?
<Adola> When I log it, it just says "kde plasmoid fatal error"
<quassel208> how do i set back my desktop effects in kde ( shortcut keys )
<Adola> How maybe can I restart plasma without restarting X?
<wirechief> Adola did you check launchpad to see if there is a bug reported already on it ?
<harolddong> yml use the lancelot menu it has an editor
<Adola> wirechief: It wouldn't matter, I haven't updated yet, it did work on my monitor.  And even if there was a fix, how could I begin to fix it?
<yml> harolddong: lancelot is an application, right ?
<muhsin> hi
<wirechief> Adola i dont know, how to advise on something you havent done yet. best research it though, use google and launchpad they can give you some insight
<harolddong> yml its a plasmoid
<harolddong> it should be the repos
<yml> harolddong: aptitude search lan ?celot doesn't find anything
<dwidmann> quassel208: since you seemed interested ... maybe this would interest you also ... haven't tested it since my recent edits though. http://pastebin.ca/1396117
<Dragnslcr> Adola- in ~/.kde/share/config/ try renaming plasmarc and plasma-appletsrc and log in to KDE
<Dragnslcr> Adola- that should take care of any broken plasmoids
<Adola> Ok, I loged into Kubuntu, and my apps poped up.  It's just plasma workspace.  How can I restart Plasma workspace?
<dwidmann> Adola: kquitapp plasma && sleep 5 && plasma
<harolddong> yml I guess its not in the repos right now. you can go to the lancelot home page and compile it from source if you want  http://lancelot.fomentgroup.org
<Adola> When I say "Apps poped up"  I mean, the autostart ones.
<Adola> Now, how can I open a terminal?
<Adola> To type that?
<harolddong> yml or find a deb somewhere
<drbobb> hey doesn't jaunty support svg out of the box?
<dwidmann> Adola: alt+f2 or whatever to get run command, presuming that works
<slaG`> If I mess with xconfig I should be able to add an unsafe resolution right?
<dwidmann> slaG`: presumably yes,
<slaG`> is that the only way?
<slaG`> Like in windows I can uncheck show only safe resolutions, any my monitor will go up to 1600
<slaG`> but with checked it goes to 1024 max
<dwidmann> slaG`: dunno, but that way will almost definitely work, provided you do it right
<slaG`> in kubuntu its only showing up to 1024
<dwidmann> slaG`: what video driver are you using?
<slaG`> ok cool
<slaG`> its a nvidia card
<slaG`> but I didnt install it
<slaG`> as I have wireless internet
<slaG`> and that is fun to install
<dwidmann> slaG`: you might be able to get the full res if you install the nvidia driver
<slaG`> I dont in windows
<slaG`> Ill try it
<slaG`> after I get wireless working
<slaG`> any tips on that lol?
<dwidmann> dunno, apart from
<dwidmann> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dwidmann> also, for when you do get it working
<dwidmann> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<slaG`> ya i tried that
<slaG`> already
<slaG`> think it could have somthing to do with installing 9.04 beta?
<Adola> Hrm, ok, so I typed all that in, and it sayd "Application plasma could not be found using service org.kde.plasma and path /MainApplication."
<slaG`> its an early beta
<Adola> (Also, im in Kubuntu right now, I just ran "konversation" and it worked....
<dwidmann> slaG`: upgrade to the RC and see if that fixes
<slaG`> mk
<dwidmann> slaG`: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<slaG`> no internet lol
<slaG`> ill figure it out
<slaG`> haha
<dwidmann> ah, that helps
<slaG`> wireless ftl
<slaG`> if it detected my card
<slaG`> and I didnt configure wep
<slaG`> actully
<slaG`> nvm
<slaG`>  i dont have wep
<slaG`> blah
<slaG`> ty
<dwidmann> can you go wired? (as funny as it may sound, you might need internet to fix your internet...)
<Adola> Hrm.  well, I know kubuntu works at home.  So, as long as I have the console...All I need is the ability to update.
<Adola> What's the command to update?  Like, update the lists, and download the stuffss?
<dwidmann> Adola: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Adola> OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!  "Some index files failed to download"
<Adola> So, it won't update.......
<Adola> What can I do please?
<dwidmann> Adola: which ones failed?
<Adola> dwidmann: http://pastebin.com/d74f1d721
<dwidmann> Adola: just the neon repo? You should be okay then
<dwidmann> Adola: it'll just ignore that one
<Adola> dwidmann: here is the full readout: http://pastebin.com/d1f79af4
<dwidmann> Adola: if it's just the neon repo that it is having trouble with, you should be okay
<Adola> dwidmann: But, it won't let me update.  It just stops there.
<dwidmann> Adola: you just won't be getting updates for kde-neon (daily svn) ... which from my understanding hasn't been recieving many updates lately anyway
<Adola> Well, how can I fix this problem?
<dwidmann> Adola: yeah, && means continue if and only if the previous process exited with 0 status (English: didn't exit with errors)
<dwidmann> Adola: just run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Adola> Ahhh!  Thanks very much dwidmann!
<Adola> And, thanks for teaching me that bit of info :)
<Adola> I appreciate the help :)
<Adola> well, off to eat!
<elaterite> Hi anyone know where i go to examine what packages came in an recent update on hardy? I saw some cups updates and now my printer doesn't work.
<dwidmann> elaterite: maybe /var/log/dpkg.log
<elaterite> Thanks dwidmann!
<kanonmat_> is ubuntuforums down?
<Tarzan^> http://www.scribd.com/full/14391061?access_key=key-qx3bsxx0wrncypuiwf4  <-- Full Circle Mag #22 Ubuntu ( very very good ) ( Under reative Common )
<jeff__> hello
<jeff__> I think my dc jack is broken... is there a way to send the unplug event to acpid?
<jeff__> basically I want to see if I can get my laptop to use my battery while it's plugged in
<jeff__> anyone there?
<dwidmann> jeff__: not sure on that one
<jeff__> hm
<jeff__> i was going to manually change my battery state to discharging
<jeff__> but I wasn't sure if that would screw it up
<dwidmann> jeff__: maybe /etc/acpi/batterybtn.sh would do something
<dwidmann> Hard to say
<jeff__> i think i tried that
<jeff__> do you think "echo charging state discharging" would work?
<amelie_> hi
<CoJaBo-Aztec> e
<amelie_> i need help with kde settings
<maduser> which ones?
<amelie_> well
<amelie_> the desktop settings
<amelie_> i used to have a tab
<menax> I have made a mistake! I was trying to install firefox beta. but then I cannot make any flash page work again
<menax> I have followed steps indicated here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-firefox-3-beta-2-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<amelie_> to select wich effects i want on the desktop handles
<amelie_> when i reinstalled kubuntu, i lost that tab
<amelie_> also lost the 3d, sphere on advance desktop effects
<amelie_> so, i downloaded compiz
<maduser> go to settings/destop?
<menax> bur now I have deleted the firefox on opt folder, i didn compelte the steps on the page, and also I have uninstalled and installed again firefox, but still the problem there
<amelie_> yes, sistem settings, desktop
<amelie_> on the "all effects tab, it doesn't have the cube or the sphere
<amelie_> is limited
<amelie_> also, I used to have a tab on the system settings/desktop effects, to enable the screen handlers; to customize it with the desktop effect of my preference
<amelie_> now, i don't have that option
<amelie_> :(
<Dragnslcr> amelie_- what version of KDE?
<etfb> Seeings some seriously weird behaviour on my daughter's computer.  You need to hold a key for a second to make it register; sometimes it then produces two characters instead of one.  So to type "this" you press t for a second and it emits "tt", then h for a second and it emits "hh", then you put the cursor after the first "h" and hold backspace for a second to delete the middle two letters...
<etfb> It's very odd, and only happens on her login on that computer, and not at the KDE login screen.
<etfb> Any ideas what could cause that?
<etfb> Oh, and in the rare cases when Ctrl+Alt+F1 works, it doesn't happen in the text-only terminal, only in X.  So it's some kind of X bug.
<etfb> Any ideas?  Anyone... anyone... Bueller... Bueller... (Pharyngula...)
<lorecaster> hey all... i'm looking for a way to backup one of my wife's Jeff Dunham discs... a friend wants to borrow it, and i'm afraid that it;ll get damaged... thus it's a copywrited disk, how can i do this in ubuntu?
<Guest98434> Hello
<shane_> kubuntu offtopic
<Guest98434> I've just instaled Kubuntu 9.04, and I've noted that Pidgin don't stay in System Tray, some one know what to do?
<Jonie> why use pidgin in KDE DE?
<Guest71075> I've tried to use kopete, but my gtalk account doesnt work, so.....
<Jonie> so i have no idea with your problem
<blood> hi
<Guest71075> you don't know what my problem is, or how to fix it
<Guest71075> ???
<blood> who have aircrack-ng?
<Jonie> fix it out
<blood> who can help me ?
<Jonie> what's that
<blood> i can't download it
<Guest71075> anyone knows why PidGin don't stay at system tray?
<lorecaster> anyone know why all my video files would habve messed up colours? blue skin and whatnot?
<Guest71075> what you mean:?
<lorecaster> when i load a video, all the sounds are fantastic... but the image is off-colour
<lorecaster> my web-apps work fine, my pictures are great... but when i load ANY AVI file, the skin is always blue
<lorecaster> tried a dozen players
<lorecaster> and a dozen files :(
<Guest71075> do you use kubuntu what version?
<Guest71075> do you have staled 32codecs?
<Dragnslcr> Guest71075- my GTalk account works fine in Kopete
<Guest71075> what is the server?
<lorecaster> i use ubuntu 8.10 and have all recent codecs installed
<Guest71075> talk.google.com? port 5223???
<lorecaster> all restricted codecs, etc
<Dragnslcr> Guest71075- yup
<Dragnslcr> Guest71075- http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=57557
<Guest71075> lorecaster try this http://thedaneshproject.com/posts/enable-medibuntu-in-ubuntu-810/
<lorecaster> if this is the metaverse stuff... been there :P
<Guest71075> this not work for me :(
<Dragnslcr> Do you have all of the other connection options turned on?
<Guest71075> yes
<Guest71075> but anyway pidgin had to be on system tray
<Dragnslcr> I dunno then. It's been working fine for me for a while
<Guest71075> I'm ganna open a defect
<Guest71075> or some one could install pidgin and let me know, if the same problem occurs??
<Guest71075> I'm using Kububtu 9.04
<Guest71075> How I could open some configuration file by the terminal? sudo kate don't work
<khindenburg> Guest70990: try nano
<fosco__> Guest70990, sudo nano file
<lorecaster> still having problems with the codec
<lorecaster> the movies play fine, but they all play off-colour
<benjamin__> lorecaster, I had to install mplayer to get some videos to work.
<lorecaster> what probelms have you had, Benjamine?
<mitch> meow
<Yud_Zroc> anyone know if jaunty if good enough for basic usage\
<lorecaster> meow?
<lorecaster> :P
<dwidmann> Yud_Zroc: might be, might not be. Only way to know if it's good enough for basic usage FOR YOU is to try it and see
<Yud_Zroc> where can i get the download for it
<dwidmann> Yud_Zroc: see the channel topic
 * Yud_Zroc gets on the site
<vignesh> hi All
<vignesh> Anyone used a HYTECH HT 2520 webcam with kubuntu ?
<dwidmann> Not me, but maybe this will prove useful vignesh:
<dwidmann> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<vignesh> I already saw that list
<Byron> How do I disable suspend to disk/ram on Kubuntu 8.10? The Acer Aspire One does not recover from closing the lid even though I specify to lock the screen.
<siavash_> hi
<siavash_> does anyone know if it's possible to switch to compiz in 9.04?
<siavash_> anyone here?
<jareklynx> hi all
<yaa__> hi
<simba_> good morning :)
<jareklynx> I've got a problem with openoffice 3.0 on KDE4, there is no icons only text commands, do yoou know the solution?
 * bondo689 is away: Gone away for now
<Technoviking> Can KMail working with a Exchange server?
<yaa_> yes
<yaa_> it can
<caro> some body speak spanish?
<Technoviking> fully or just IMAP?
<yaa_> si
<caro> hola yaa_
<yaa_> hola
<anoncos> How can I change the appearance of an icon in a panel on 9.04 beta?  I have the file (a .kdb KeePass file) associated with KeePass, and it opens just fine, but the icon is still the default question-mark.
<yaa_> by using pure x
<anoncos> Not heard of that before...
<anoncos> Can you elaborate... a Google search doesn't come up with anything relevant.
<sachin_> hi all
<lorecaster> more than anything at the moment, i'm just looking for some conversation. i'm a starving-novelist, hoping that there are some other writers here. I'd love it if someone who also writes recreationally can invite me into a private room... i just need to chat for a little while to lift my spirits. Hope doesn't bother anyone that i'm posting it here, but i've met so many wonderful faces, that maybe there'd be a few
<lorecaster> on tonight.
<bazhang> lorecaster, there is #kubuntu-offtopic and #defocus
 * bondo689 is back.
<dig> cn!
<blip-> greetings,  I installed kubuntu 8.10 recently and it came with kde 4.1 and desktop 3D effects worked fine on my nvidia 8600GT laptop ... so I installed kde 4.2.2 through backports and it's working fine, except the desktop effects don't get enabled any more.... Trying to enable them tells me:
<blip-> "Failed to activate desktop effects using the given configuration options. Settings will be reverted to their previous values.Check your X configuration. You may also consider changing advanced options, especially changing the compositing type."
<themonster> sprry tp spimd a n00b but i am having a world of trouble getting my wifi card to work on my acer one with kubuntu
<themonster> any one kan help?
<themonster> really just needed help installing drivers
<themonster> e-mail me for tips..... jiggatron6@gmail.com
<bazhang> themonster, what does lspci in the konsole say
<rohan> i have a 320gb external hard disk. when i use it kubuntu, on safe removal, it does not actually power off like in windows. hence, on removal, there is a slight screeching noise from the hdd. how do i force the hdd to power down before removal? or at least stop spinning?
<bazhang> rohan, on kubuntu or ubuntu? you posted in both channels
<rohan> bazhang: both.
<Pino> buongiorno a tutti
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<cee> Hi, im running kubuntu on my laptop and i have the feeling that the contrast is low. Anyone knows where i can tune it? im running with fglrx drivers
<jirka_> Good morning I would like to ask if there is any way how to get desktop effects in kubuntu working with fglrx drivers. When I try to enble them Screen goes black and I have to manually disable them in kwinrc file. 3D acceleration is working fine.
<jirka_> it is kubuntu 9.04
<tsimpson> jaunty support is only in #ubuntu+1
<jirka_> tsimpson: ok I will ask there
<sachinsud> hii
<sachinsud> i am new to ubuntu and i am liking it so far
<petsounds> hello, i am now running kubuntu 9. 04 RC. i want to ask how can i install Nvidia Driver, i'm a lil bit confused cause in the previous version of kubuntu hardware drivers notification will pop up and tell the recommended drivers. but in 9. 04 no notification. can anyone here tell me what i'm missing?
<Aizawa> Dear god, I am so pissed right now. For some reason, in both Ubuntu 8.10/9.04 and Kubuntu 8.10/9.04, I can login and set everything up, but then right when I think I got everything how I like it, suddenly one day I log in and my max resolution is 1280x1024 (I normally use 1600x1200)
<pailor23> What kind of video card do you have?
<Aizawa> Ati hd 4850
<Aizawa> But I use the free software drivers (default)
<pailor23> do you have a resplution set in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Aizawa> I will check
<Aizawa> Hm..No.
<pailor23> When you boot xwindows tries to autodetect the resolutions your monitor is capable of
<pailor23> and then set a max bases on that
<pailor23> sorry, new keyboard
<Aizawa> Okay. So what do I do?
<Aizawa> I'm supposed to set the resolution in xorg.conf?
<pailor23> if you turn on your monitor at the same time sometimes it cannot report when asked
<pailor23> you might try turning on the monitor first and then boot or you could set a static resolution in xorg.conf
<Aizawa> I will set a static one, then. Thank you so much for the help.
<pailor23> hope it solves your problem
<||arifaX> thunderbird only starts if I have my second display attached to my notebook. It really does not start (not only not visible). It hangs somewhere arround so I have to kill the tasks. It starts perfectly when 2nd display is attached. any ideas?
<pailor23> does it show up on the second display?
<||arifaX> pailor23: no I always use it on my main screen and when it starts (second display attached) it starts on the main one.
<pailor23> I was thinking it might be a geometry issue maybe not.
<||arifaX> pailor23: can follow you but does not look like a geometry problem
<giuseppe_> hallo
<giuseppe_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<xabier> kaixo
<yml> hello, I have installed the 9.04 RC 64 bits on a laptop "hp dv6-1030ef " almost everything work out of the box except the sound
<cinex> yml
<cinex> is there any sound devices recogniseD?
<cinex> in kmix perhaps
<yml> I would like to know if someone has already solved this issue
<cinex> u in the sound group ?
<cinex> audio
<cinex> it hink
<yml> where can I see the recogniseID in kmix ?
<yml> cinex: the title of the window say HDA intel
<renan> KpackageKit gives me two times the following message when doing updates:
<renan> The backend took too much time to process the synchronous request - you need to fork!
<cinex> yml in kmix you have volume controls ?
<renan> does anybody knows why ?
<yml> cinex: yes I do have volume controle
<B-Minus> hi
<cinex> yml do you get an error when trying to access the sound serveR?
<cinex> like when you play music
<cinex> yml install aumix see if you can turn up the volume with it.
<B-Minus> i just installed kubuntu 8.10, which packet should i download to be able to listen to mp3s
<yml> cinex: no visible error message (notification , popup, ...)  I just do not have sound
<cinex> B-Minus: you can use amarok
<B-Minus> or listen to streamcast with amarok
<cinex> B-Minus: there is also xmms (winamp clone)
<B-Minus> yes amarok says im missing codecs when im trying to listen to stream radio
<cinex> if u want winamp there is some repos you need to add to apt
<cinex> oh
<cinex> have you installed any codecs?
<cinex> at all
<B-Minus> no just default kubuntu installation
<cinex> k
<cinex> new to ubuntu B-Minus ?
<B-Minus> installed previous versions of linux years ago but now im back cause i like perl
<cinex> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<cinex> following those instructinos will help
<cinex> im figuring out amarok whilst u look at that
<cinex> when u have done that, you can install some codecs
<cinex> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=439848 (post \4)
<fujimitsu> had a major system crash while watching a video on konqueror. am going to dig up the crash report later
<B-Minus> tnx cinex
<yml> for exemple i have just inserted a cd, I clicked on a song. Amarok starts  but there is no sound on the speaker nor on the headset
<cinex> fujimitsu: flash ?
<naceur> nancy
<cinex> yml did u install aumix ?
<yml> cinex: not that I know
<cinex> do it, try it. you might be able to turn it up
<cinex> long shot but .... all i got
<yml> ok I am doing it right now
<cinex> yml its text based so run it in a konsole
<fujimitsu> cinex: i am not sure
<cinex> fujimitsu:  was it a flash video
<cinex> a web streamed one
<fujimitsu> i do have flashplugin installed and am up to date as well
<yml> cinex: aumix is installed and launched
<cinex> everything up full ?
<fujimitsu> i need to see if i can make it crash again
<yml> cinex: yes everything is up full
<cinex> meh
<cinex> dunno then
<cinex> unplug the headphones?
<yml> cinex: I tryed both configuration plug an unplug
<cinex> its odd because its not complaining about an error
<cinex> and its not muted
<fujimitsu> did you check the mixer setting
<noren_> check alsamixer
<fujimitsu> if pcm volume is down you wont get any sound regardless
<yml> the volume is at max
<fujimitsu> just click on the speaker icon > mixer > pcm volume
<yml> I am going to check alsamiser
<yml> fujimitsu: PCM volume is at its maximum
<cinex> speakers plugged in ?
<fujimitsu> do you have a manual volume control anywhere that you havent checked?
<fujimitsu> on the computer case ...
<cinex> afk
<yml> fujimitsu: no everything is turned on
<fujimitsu> well.. i thought i had an audio issue, but it was just a matter of turning up 4 different sliders. shouldnt it be simpler...?
<yml> even the beep does not work
<yml> on the console?
<fujimitsu> truth is am new to kde. if this was gnome i might be of more help
<srikar> Whats is ur opinion on free software?Please take the survey at.( www.srikar.co.nr ) (This survey helps to promote free software and know individual opinion on free software)
<srikar> it's not a spam.
<simba_> that doesnt mean it is safe
<simba_> ;)
<srikar> www.srikar.co.nr (help us ,do take the survey) ThankQ :)
<Viincent> ciao a tutti
<Viincent> come apro i file .bin?
<Viincent> c'è nessuno?
<Aizawa> How do I install plasmoids? I've downloaded one, and now I have a folder with files and a .desktop file.
<drbobb> hey there's something wrong with some of the kde sounds in /usr/share/sounds (Jaunty)
<drbobb> they don't play
<drbobb> KDE-Window-Close.ogg is one such
<sven_> hello, can someone tell me how I can delete files permanently in kubuntu?
<yaa_> rm -rf
<drbobb> sven_: select file and shift-delete
<drbobb> (in dolphin)
<sven_> drbobb: tx!
<drbobb> np.
<DexterF> hi
<yaa_> hi -fi
<drbobb> yeah mostly all of the sound for window manager events don't work
<drbobb> others mostly do
<drbobb> weird
<DexterF> the new adept irritates the heck out of me
<Aizawa> I found the old adept to be worse
<landers> hi. i'm using kubuntu 9.04. i would like to install the netbook-remix desktop with it. how can i do that ?
<B-Minus> hmm
<Aizawa> try "sudo apt-get install netbook-remix-desktop"?
<B-Minus> kdesu kate doesnt work ?
<drbobb> Aizawa: exactly _how_ was the old adept worse
<drbobb> by having a load more features?
<landers> the command didnt work
<Aizawa> Nah, it was just weird. And looked wrong, to me. What features are you missing in the new one?
<Aizawa> landers: I'll check
<drbobb> it doesn't tell how much space will be taken by what i'm about to install
<drbobb> the interface is confusing
<drbobb> i can't look at the details of the install process
<pailor23> it is called ubuntu-netbook-remix
<Aizawa> landers: Go here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-netbook-remix-in-ubuntu-810804.html and do that, but switch all "intrepid" to "hardy"
<Aizawa> or try what pailor23 said >.>
<Aizawa> ack!
<Aizawa> intrepid to jaunty, I meant!
<drbobb> the problem with the old adept isn't that it's bad, because it's way better than what we got in jaunty
<pailor23> netbook-remix is going to install Gnome
<Aizawa> drbobb: You can always install through the terminal, that way you can see everything
<drbobb> (and i don't even think that's a matter of taste)
<drbobb> Aizawa: i don't need to be told that
<drbobb> now i always end up using apt-get at the terminal
<pailor23> I recommend synaptic even though it is a Gnome program
<drbobb> ergo: the new graphical package tool is useless, as far as i'm concerned
<pailor23> at least you can see all the packages in alphabetical order
<Aizawa> Yeah, well, if there is a perfectly good option you don't have to whine about the other option not being good.
<drbobb> oh so i can't criticise something that i consider broken, if i have a different chocie
<drbobb> s/chocie/choice/
<landers> i'm gonna try ubuntugeek ... tks
<B-Minus> how can i lounge kate with root rights ?
<B-Minus> so i want to open a file that the root only can write too
<B-Minus> launch i mean
<Aizawa> drbobb: Depends on the situation, but right now, I don't think so. No one is forcing you to do it.
<pailor23> Under Jaunty the Add Remove Software in System settings works pretty well
<Aizawa> B-Minus: sudo kate <file>
<drbobb> i just can't see progress in a better tool being replaced by an inferior one
<drbobb> though i do understand there were reasons
<drbobb> pailor23: it's crashed on me 2 or 3 times already in two days of use
<B-Minus> tnx Aizawa, i just did sudo su in console and then ran kate seperate but that didnt work
<B-Minus> so with sudo kate it works
<Aizawa> Haha, my cat fell off the bed in his sleep
<Aizawa> (It's not very high though)
<blackflag> Hello all :) Im looking for a project management software . Can someone recommend something?
<drbobb> 'sudo su' is not the Right Thing
<drbobb> if you want an interactive root prompt, use sudo -i
<DexterF> is there a kde3 version of 9.04?
<Aizawa> DexterF: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-jaunty-kde3-remix-beta
<Aizawa> DexterF: So, yes, there is
<DexterF> Aizawa:
<DexterF> awesome
<Aizawa> :)
<DexterF> seriously, I'm having a look at kde4.2.2 right now and am underwhelmed
<simba_> dont like it?
<hbbk> hi
<Aizawa> I never used 3.5, the first kde version I tried was 4.0 which was bloated and slow, and so I found 4.1 to be. 4.2 happens to be awesome, though. (I have tried 3.5 afterwards, but I couldn't see why so many would use it. It looks horrible, and there are no features which makes it better than gnome in my opinon)
<Aizawa> Gnome somehow still feels like the "real" desktop environment, for some reason. I can't take KDE seriously. >.>
<pailor23> Can we please avoid the Gnome vs KDE debate
<Aizawa> There's no debate, there's just me
<Aizawa> But yeah, let's.
<B-Minus> so is it worth trying kubuntu 9.04 while we are in a stable 8.10 ?
<Aizawa> I use Jaunty now, no bugs so far.
<pailor23> Haven't seen any dramatic improvements in 9.04 so I recommend waiting for the final release
<Aizawa> Honestly, a fresh install of jaunty + updates works perfectly. After updating 8.10 I still got a lot of crashes.
<pailor23> Haven't had significant crases with either 8.10 or 9.04
<Aizawa> Well, may not be significant, but it feels awkward to browse the web and suddenly something crashes.
<pailor23> Bluetooth does not work well under either
<pailor23> Konqueror?
<simba_> hmm...something strange happend to my mysql, it has been trying to drop a table for half an hour now and cpu has been at 100% all the time.
<Aizawa> Yeah, Konqueror.
<B-Minus> you guys use firefox ?
<Aizawa> No, Konqueror :P
<DexterF> simba_: not at all. kde4 itself not and the kubuntu-specific stuff neither.
<pailor23> Firefox only when I cannot get Konqueror to do what I want
<DexterF> I mean, what on earth happened to adept? did someone beat it with the stupid stick?
<DexterF> I typed in vm. no realtime update. no message that no packages match. figured vmware player is not in repositiries as it looks.
<Aizawa> The only thing I like better with firefox is the option to clear all cookies/history and such when you close it. And to not ask to save passwords. But these might be available in Konqueror too, but I haven't found them...
<DexterF> tried player
<DexterF> listed all sorts of stuff including packages that inluce "player" in the description. I wanted only packages that hae "player" in the name. no such option. no options at all, precisely.
<cinex> opera is the way forward
<hbbk> DexterF use aptitude the one and only package manager :)
<pailor23> I like to use the native libraries of my chosen desktop therefore Konqueror
<DexterF> hbbk: a') I like adept in kde3 b) I can't tell my dumb customers to go console
<drbobb> i think konqueror is still not ok with gmail
<hbbk> adept in kde4 is becoming real shit
<Aizawa> drbobb: Works for me
<jussi01> !language | hbbk
<ubottu> hbbk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<drbobb> Aizawa: i think only the plain html version work correctly
<DexterF> next thing: white font on black background in kicker - any way to change that?
<hbbk> ok ok, but that's what I think :)
<simba_> drbobb: works good for me to
<Aizawa> drbobb: Oh right, "...use a fully supported browser"...
<Aizawa> Still, there are no features of it that I miss
<drbobb> yes there are several
<drbobb> keyboard shortcuts is one
<Aizawa> Well, none that -I- miss.
<hbbk> BTW I have a simple for you guys question : how to umount /usr/share (I moved share to another partition because of spece pbs and forgot the delete the old share in /usr partition, how could I do that)
<drbobb> Aizawa: odds are you would miss the if you were aware of them
<simba_> hbbk: is that a trick question?
<drbobb> Aizawa: for me the killer is not being able to pick a From: address when composing mail
<hbbk> the root shell in recovery mode usr something located in share so impossible to umount
<hbbk> use something
<Aizawa> I've used gmail in other browsers, so I know what's not there, but I still didn't use them even while they were there.
<simba_> hbbk: just set it up in fstab
<hbbk> but I want to keep my new /usr/share, I just want to erage what was in the disk
<hbbk> erase sry
<drbobb> Aizawa: granted that even the plain html version of gmail leaves any other webmail behind
<hbbk> what is in /usr/share (the old share) is probably corruped to going back to is by removing the mount on the new /usr/share in fstab is not th esolution apparently
<hbbk> so goint back
<hbbk> is there a way to have a root shell without mounting anything ?
<hbbk> that's the question in fact
<pailor23> You can unmount things after you boot
<Dragnslcr> hbbk- Adpet is replaced in 9.04 with KPackageKit
<pailor23> you would probably have to boot from a CD to unmount /usr/share
<pailor23> Of all the things you could move to another partion why /usr/share
<Aizawa> Perhaps a stupid question, but if I use a deb for hardy from getdeb.net on jaunty, will I break anything?
<simba_> home would have been a more obvious choice
<Aizawa> I don't see why it would myself, but just to be sure
<jussi01> Aizawa: it might...
<jussi01> Aizawa: depends on who made the deb, and how well.
<simba_> Aizawa: it depends...but it will tell you about any conflicts
<Aizawa> hm
<hbbk> yes I'll try booting from CD
<simba_> Aizawa: make sure it dont uninstall anything
<hbbk> thanks pailor23
<Aizawa> Alright, thanks.
<B-Minus> hmm
<B-Minus> is it common to program in kate or are there any other good write-tools (must be perl compatible)
<simba_> B-Minus: i use vim in consol mode
<jussi01> B-Minus: a lot of people use kate, but there are ide's also
<jussi01> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans
<hbbk> Dragnslcr just installed kpackage, seems to be really buggy at least painfully slow and could not find anything
<Aizawa> I use kpackage, it finds everything (if it's in the repos)..
<Aizawa> Everything that I've searched for at least
<hbbk> that's very srange an aptitude serach find all what I need
<hbbk> kpackage do not find nor display anything
<Aizawa> I need a pizza
<marco__> ma come funziona?
<marco__> this is first time for me
<marco__> on this
<marco__> chat
<marco__> ehi!?!?
<aga> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<marco__> thanks a lot
<marco__> ubottu
<oobe> yeah it was all ubottu
<oobe> aga had nothing to do with ti
<marco__> but on this channel don't talk?
<Aizawa> marco__: what?
<marco__> hi aizawa
<Aizawa> ..hi
<marco__> where are you from
<Aizawa> If you want to talk offtopic go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<marco__> thank I'm new customer of konversation...
<rmrfslash> Quassel is cool.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<yml> I am still struggling to get the sound working on my laptop
<yml> does anyone has an idea of where I could get some information on how to get thsound working on my hp dv6-1030ef
<yml> or how to do a usefull bug report
<BluesKaj> yml , lspci | grep audio to find you make and model soundcard
<yml> BluesKaj: it outputs nothing
<siavash_> can anyone help me with automounting ntfs volumes?
<BluesKaj> yml , of try, aplay -l
<BluesKaj> err ok
<siavash_> ??
<yml> BluesKaj: when I play a music cd I see can visualise the sound with pavucontrol or pavumeter but can't hear anything also all the volume are ta their max
<p-f> I just installed aterm and keep getting strangle symbols when gcc prints error messages, ex: vectortests.c:35: error: ‘true’ undeclared (first use in t
<p-f> any ideas why?
<yml> BluesKaj: http://dpaste.com/35492/
<yml> here is it the output for aplay -l
<peaches> anyone know if jaunty adept has been updated to something more useful than intrepid
<EagleScreen> peaches: not
<peaches> dammit
<EagleScreen> but Jaunty has got a new package manager: Kpackagekit
<BluesKaj> yml, the HDA Intel is buggy on 8.10
<yml> BluesKaj: i am using 9.04 RC
<BluesKaj> yml same thing
<yml> the 64 bits version
<yml> BluesKaj: : anything I can do to help there
<peaches> EagleScreen: ah hm is that any good?
<yml> bug report testing
<rbignall> Greetings all... I was wondering if I might get some help.  Suddenly flash stopped working in my browser and is no longer listed in about:plugins.
<rbignall> I have flashplugin-nonfree installed.
<Shappie> In kubuntu 9.04 is there a gmail checker plasmoid?
<BluesKaj> yml , Shappie , join #ubuntu+1 , some of the ppl over there may be able to help
<Shappie> ok
<confrey> hi everybody
<EagleScreen> peaches: Adept is no longer developed so it has been replaced by Kpackagekit, this new packagemanager promise, it is great, but it has got a bug, see bug #342671
<yaa_> сало
<confrey> what's the channel about jaunty?
<yml> BluesKaj: thank you
<yaa_> no one
<confrey> I've installed it, but I can't find acpi-cpufreq module
<xorred> hey how could I set my capslock key to be Enter?
<rbignall> After removing some packages and reinstalling flash, it is working again... still not sure why it stopped in the first place, but it is working now.
<devilsadvocate> rbignall, what stopped?
<siavash_> i have kubuntu 9.04, the plasma process is always at 50% CPU%. Is that normal?
<rbignall> Reference to my earlier question: Greetings all... I was wondering if I might get some help.  Suddenly flash stopped working in my browser and is no longer listed in about:plugins.
<siavash_> BluesKaj: Is it possible to replace Kwin with Compiz in Kubuntu 9.04?
<peaches> well cool kpackagekit looks like itll at least be more useful than adept
<devilsadvocate> rbignall, hmm, ok
<siavash_> can anyone help me with switching to compiz in 9.04?
<rbignall> Is there a way to install the 32 bit version of firefox and flash instead of the 64 bit version?  I understand there are less problems with flash on 32 bit.
<peaches> rbignall: nspluginwrapper
<siavash_> do people actually use konqueror or does everyone just download ff?
<rbignall> Peaches: I'm using nspluginwrapper, thank you.
<BluesKaj> siavash_, questions about 9.04 should be asked in #ubuntu+1
<Costin> hello
<eric> servus
<Guest75485> bin i fut?
<Guest75485> egal also zarvus
<kanonmat_> siavash_: i use opera, for some things like gmail, i use ff, sometimes i use konqueror
<bindaas> konqueror has good js engine?
<bindaas> FF has very good js engine
<Lord_Devi> Wow am I glad 4.2 made it into jaunty.
<B-Minus> can i set the size of my taskbar somehwere ?
<B-Minus> cant find it
<makabrosko> brasil?
<Mamarok> !pt | makabrosko
<ubottu> makabrosko: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<B-Minus> !be
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be
<B-Minus> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<ubuntu> hi all
<Chris64> KDE4 is indeed very cool
<Bsims{fs}> I am having problems with my new Microsoft comfort mouse 3000 not all of the buttons register with X... do I need to reboot first? the scroll wheel works but the thumb button and tilt do not work, they show up in xev.
<the_dark_warrio> How can I disable the touchpad click?
<Mamarok> the_dark_warrio: it's likely that your laptop has a special key for disabling the touchpad, must be some Fn + something
<Chris64> where can i open a shell? ..
<Chris64> K menu cant find shell or bash
<Chris64> :/
<B-Minus> damn i cant find where to change the taskbar-size
<Mamarok> Chris64: look for 'konsole'
<B-Minus> is it even possible ?
<Chris64> oh, thank you
<Mamarok> Alt+F2, then type konsole
<the_dark_warrio> Mamarok: I guess thats not the case
<Mamarok> B-Minus: which KDE are you talking about?
<B-Minus> 4.1
<BluesKaj> Chris64, look in the Kmenu/applications/system/konsole
<Mamarok> the_dark_warrio: what laptop do you have
<B-Minus> just installed kubuntu 8.10
<the_dark_warrio> Mamarok: dell
<Chris64> yes, found it, thanks
<Mamarok> the_dark_warrio: which one, model?
<B-Minus> but now the size changed it went smaller cause i removed an applet
<the_dark_warrio> Vostro 1310
 * Mamarok can't remember if resizing the panel was already there in 4.1.x
<B-Minus> damn
<B-Minus> so
<B-Minus> it changed size by itself and i cant even put it back in the original state
<devilsadvocate> Mamarok, it was
<devilsadvocate> B-Minus, do you see a small grey cashew in the right bottom corner?
<B-Minus> yes
<devilsadvocate> B-Minus, click on it. you can modify the panel from there
<egork> hi there, I am trying to get multimedia keys at diNovo Edge keyboard to do someting usefull. In 8.04 I could manage Amarok over dcop. Now in Intrepid there is no dcop, neither Amarok supports dbus.
<B-Minus>  devilsadvocate tnx now it works
<devilsadvocate> B-Minus, np
<egork> somehow a "play" and "forward" buttons work anyways, but not "rewind" or "stop". I have set the hotkeys in KDE settings, but this has no effect on Amarok. However that works for sound (over dbus)
<B-Minus> im looking for a "run-applet" so i can put in a command in the panel and it launches it
<B-Minus> dunno if it excists
<devilsadvocate> egork, interestingly ive had the same problem on dell inspiron
<devilsadvocate> it has something to do to with the key-mappings
<egork> devilsadvocate, i see all buttons in xev. have them mapped too.
<egork> devilsadvocate have you adjusted Xmodmap?
<B-Minus> is there some sort of keyboard shortcut like in windows -> windows-key+R
<devilsadvocate> egork, havent had time to test
<egork> devilsadvocate, actually I had to set Xmodmap for 8.04, and had to tweak it again for 8.10, so may be this is a kernel or X problem? How does "play" work then anyways?
<gareth_> hey guys
<gareth_> anyone here using jaunty yet?
<Dekans> yes
<Mamarok> yes
<gareth_> I've got a bit of a problem, hoped someone might have a solution
<gareth_> I can't enable the ati drivers in restricted drivers
<Dekans> weird
<raymears> hi everyone. i have a question too. it regards the encoding of filenames on ext3. i have a folder named "Herbert Grönemeyer" which shows up as "Herbert Grönemeyer"
<Dekans> I got no problem
<raymears> i can't open the folder in bash (using autocompletion) nor can i open it in dolphin/konqueror
<raymears> amarok 1.4 though... plays the files that are in there.
<gareth_> very annoying, do you have any idea what high def video is like on the open source drivers? lol
<ante_> hmm, so I'm running the Jaunty RC and desktop effects doesn't seem to work
<Mamarok> gareth_: neither can I, use the radeon driver and hope for better times...
<egork> devilsadvocate, it's good to talk to somebody. I have just opened Amarok shortcuts, and there they are. So this would explain, how "play" and "forward" work.
<gareth_> I unerstand the drivers have been modified to suit the jaunty xserver so you can't use the ones from the ati website
<Mamarok> raymears: set your system locale to utf-8, that should do the trick, else rename it with sudo rights
<raymears> Mamarok: thanks, i'll give that a try
<gareth_> one out of two solved, it's a start
<gareth_> am I the only person who finds the new look/feel user un-friendly?
<Mamarok> gareth_: and its on and off every other release, worked in Intrepid, didn't work in Hardy, worked before, etc.
<gareth_> fair enough
<ante_> gareth_: probably, I love it
<Mamarok> gareth_: I use it since more than a year (KDE from SVN then) and I love it
<ante_> but I would love it more if the desktop effects were working
<gareth_> I'm not getting along with KPackageKit very well
<Mamarok> gareth_: in the mean time, you can use some XRender features like transparency
<siavash_> can someone point me to the ubuntu channel?
<ante_> #ubuntu ?
<gareth_> it doesn't make it clear which packages are main programs and which are dependancies
<Mamarok> gareth_: well, that is huge work in progress, I use Synaptic
<gareth_> also if my usb external drive is plugged in when I boot up it's invisible. I have to unplug & plug in for it to show up at all
<Mamarok> and will likely do so for quite some time, till they have something better elsewhere, but that is unlikely
<Mamarok> gareth_: that should work though, at least it does for me with the device notifier widget
<gareth_> there's a lot about it I do like though, it's a very smooth look they are going for
<egork> I have solved my problem now, configured all shortcuts directly in Amarok as global shortcuts.
<gareth_> right, well I shall leave you guys to it I think, maybe ubuntuforums might have a few tricks up their sleeves
<steevz> Hey
<steevz> ..
<Mamarok> !ask | steevz
<ubottu> steevz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pteague> what's the keyboard shortcut for getting the window menu? i.e. the 1 that let's you make the screen go to full screen or switch desktops, etc ?
<kanonmat_> alt F3?
<kanonmat_> is for me
<pteague> could be, but all konsole is giving me is "R" on the prompt when i do that...
<kanonmat_> konsole could be different
<kanonmat_> does it work on other windows?
<pteague> unfortunately i'm currently in gnome & trying to get konsole to work right
<pteague> i think the issue is i had the window maximized (not full screen) before & during the update it decided to make it full screen
<kanonmat_> oh no i accidentally did alt F4 on my konsole :(
<kanonmat_> if you restart konsole, is it the same?
<pteague> yeah
<pteague> i tried going to view -> exit full screen mode & it won't... i think it's stuck in the window settings to "force" full screen mode...
<pteague> hmm... guess i need to try to get to the system settings
<kanonmat_> do you have special settings for konsole?
<pteague> no, but when i updated my desktop i know certain windows i previously had maximized had updated to forced settings >.<
<pteague> ok, i got system settings installed, but it doesn't have the option for window behavior :(
<kanonmat_> if you rightclick on the titlebar, you get a menu, right?
<pteague> that's just it, i'm not getting a titlebar :(  it's already forced to be fullscreen, not maximized
<pteague> this is why i really prefer kde over gnome >.<
<shock_day13> fellows im updating kubuntu 8.10 and i've got a messgae saying enter hostname of kebros version 4 servers
<shock_day13> what should i do?
<pteague> ok, i installed kde window manager & that gave me access to the window behavior option, but hah - it's not a kde setting it is a gnome setting...  & i'm not getting any responses in #ubuntu >.<  kde ftw
<kanonmat_> ok, so you used metacity or something?
<kanonmat_> maybe you can rightclick on the app in the panel and get a menu
<shock_day13> what is keberos sever 4?????????????????
<shock_day13> what should i enter in the blank space?????????????????????????????
<kanonmat_> kerberos
<[nickname]> Is there any tool that can keep track of users and passwords across several linux hosts?
<shock_day13> yup
<shock_day13> kerberos
<shock_day13> im updating kubuntu 8.10
<shock_day13> and ive got this message
<shock_day13> saying enter hostname for kerberos version 4 servers
<pteague> apparently all i had to do was unselect fullscreen & then exit the program & reload...
<kanonmat_> good, pteague
<shock_day13> kanonmat any solution to my query?
<kanonmat_> kerberos is some kind of authentication....
<shock_day13> ya i guess so
<Oceanwatcher_> Anyone here know when the nVidia 185 drivers will show up in the hardware drivers app?
<kanonmat_> google your exact message
<Oceanwatcher_> I hear they are in beta now. How long does it usually take before they are in?
<kanonmat_> hmm, im still on 169 driver :)
<Adola> I tried updating using adept....http://pastebin.com/d55a21f13
<Adola> What can I do to fix that?
<Adola> And, I can't install any new Plasmoids.  It all fails.
<kanonmat_> one thing that would be e asy to fix is double entries in /etc/apt/sources.list
<kanonmat_> then you might need keys
<Adola> kanonmat_: How do I do this?
<kanonmat_> sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_bak
<kanonmat_> kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list and put a # in front of the double line
<kanonmat_> or look for doubles
<kanonmat_> i'm not sure about keys
<Adola> kanonmat_: I can't find any duplicates :/
<kanonmat_> pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Adola> kanonmat_: http://pastebin.com/d6c0b5cb8
<siavash_> can someone please help me with grub issues?
<siavash_> installed one on sdb1. But now sda1 is gone and I can't boot into sdb1
<siavash_> oops
<siavash_> I had 2 windows installations. I had one on sda1 and then I installed one on sdb1. But now sda1 is gone and I can't boot into sdb1
<Adola> siavash_: Have you tried using the LIVEcd?
<siavash_> adola: the windows live cd?
<Adola> siavash_: Yes.
<siavash_> adola: yea
<kanonmat_> Adola: "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu hardy main" is a hardy repo, it shouldnt be there
<Adola> siavash_: However, if you are wanting to dual-boot.  Then why not write grub.ini?
<Adola> using a unbutu or kubnut live CD
<siavash_> adola: it doesn't recognize it
<Adola> siavash_: What exactly are you doing?
<siavash_> adola: here's the deal
<siavash_> adola: I had 2 windows installations
<siavash_> adola: i got rid of one and installed ubuntu in its place
<siavash_> adola: now i can't boot into the other windows I had
<lorecaster> hey all... been fighting with my video settings for about a week... now that i have soudn working fine, all my movies show the skin as blue, the blues as yellows, the yellows as greens... etc... ideas?
<Adola> Do you have a ubuntu/kubuntu install disk?
<siavash_> yes
<siavash_> my ubuntu installations work well tho
<Adola> siavash_: Can you run it as a live cd?
<siavash_> yes
<Adola> Well, just edit grub.
<Adola> HOlon.
<siavash_> it doesn't work
<siavash_> i can's just point to it
<siavash_> it won't load
<kanonmat_> line 56 is a double, Adola and i think having both ubuntu and kubuntu repos is unnecessary
<siavash_> adola: It's a bit more complicated than I said
<themonster> anyone here a kunbuntu xpert?
<Adola> siavash_: This MAY help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=952930
<Drew31> siavash, I can't use the CL well at all, in a situation like yours, I would relaod grub.
<siavash_> the situation is pretty complicated, here's the whole story
<siavash_> adola: 1. I had windows vista, 2. I installed Ubuntu intrepid  3. I installed Win 7. 4. I reinstalled intrepid's grub
<Adola> kanonmat_: Line 56 isn't a double?!
<siavash_> at that point hardy's grub pointed to the vista partition
<kanonmat_> lorecaster, i had that problem when i purged smplayer, after installing it again i had the right colors
<Yalion> Anyone can help me how install this patches http://smplayer.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/smplayer/mplayer-builds/patches/ in Kubuntu 8.10 ?
<siavash_> 5. I then deleted the vista and put jaunty on it
<lorecaster> so Kanonmat, what are your instructions? :D i'm useless if left alone, at this early stage in my learning
<Assurbanipal> hi guys, i have kubuntu 9,4 installed and face a problem. My desktop seems to go mad after a while, i cannot switch properly between windows or click on menus...anybody wiith an idea?
<siavash_> so it's kind of a mess
<kanonmat_> line 47 == line 56
<kanonmat_> lorecaster: is there a "hue" setting in your media player?
<Adola> kanonmat_: Oh :P
<lorecaster> i use VLC
<[nickname]> how do I set the default program for avi files?
<Adola> [nickname]: Kickoffmenu>Settings>Defaultapplication
<[nickname]> Adola: I can not select vidio files only email client embedded text editor file manger instant messenger terminal emulator web browser and window manager
<lorecaster> kanon, but it is the same thing across ALL my players
<kanonmat_> yes, i had that too, the only movie i could enjoy was "yellow submarine" :)
<kanonmat_> im not sure it is the same problem
<lorecaster> kanon, cute :P i just watched Ferris Beuler's Day Off and they looked like the cast from The Smurfs
<Adola> [nickname]: Ok, do this...
<[nickname]> I found it its under file accosiation
<[nickname]> under the advanced tab
<Adola> [nickname]: rightclick on the .avi.  >Properties>(The little)
<Adola> Yes.  You found it :)
<lorecaster> anyone else think they can help solve my cunnundrum?
<kanonmat_> Adola: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUZOQsNo_ws
<kanonmat_> i think there are better links, it was just a quick search
<Assurbanipal> hi guys, i have kubuntu 9,4 installed and face a problem. My desktop seems to go mad after a while, i cannot switch properly between windows or click on menus...anybody wiith an idea?i have geforce 7800 gtx with latest nvidia driver installed
<Adola> Thanks kanonmat_!
<Adola> I'm going to start doing this stuf :)
<kanonmat_> and adola, you might have some conflicts, you have many ppa repos, they may have conflicting pkgs
<Adola> What do you recommend?
<kanonmat_> i dont use ppa...
<Adola> ......Adept won't open now. >.>  It just keeps crashing...Restart...BRB
<kanonmat_> i think some repos should be disabled
<Informatiker> hi, is there somebody who can help me with my problem?
<genii> Informatiker: Please first describe the problem
<Informatiker> ok, I just wanted to see, if there is someone, who reads the chat
<Informatiker> I have a problem with my flashplayer-plugin
<Informatiker> when I maximaze the player on youtube
<Informatiker> it "jerking"
<Informatiker> I dont know the word for it
<Informatiker> Iam using firefox
<pailor23_> Infomatiker: do you mean pixelated?
<Informatiker> no, not pixelated, the picture ist well, its just "not so fast"
<Informatiker> sry my english ist very bad -.-
<Informatiker> iam searching for the word
<usuario> SPANISH PLEASE
<pailor23_> can you pause the movie and let the stream catch up to see if it is just insufficent bandwidth
<Informatiker> I think "judder" is the right word
<usuario> hola
<Informatiker> ehm no, its not the bandwidth, because the problem only occurs, when I maximize the player
<usuario> alguien habla español
<victim> I use Opera and I also have juddery playback in fullscreen Flash
<victim> it is missing frames
<usuario> hola
<Informatiker> hmm
<p_quarles> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<victim> I stopped using Flash in fullscreen and left it in a window
<Informatiker> and you have no solution yet?
<victim> no
<Informatiker> thats no option for me, cause iam looking very oft videos with that player....
<Informatiker> *often
<Informatiker> nobody else has this problem?
<pailor23_> Sorry, I avoid websites with Flash animation
<genii> Here too
<Informatiker> ok, another question
<kanonmat_> i thought  the default was lower frames per second in fullscreen
<Informatiker> which texteditor do you use to write programms
<kanonmat_> gvim
<kanonmat_> but i write mostly bash scripts
<genii> Informatiker: For programming in KDE, the most used is KDevelop
<pailor23_> What type of programs do you write?
<Informatiker> python, c, java
<Informatiker> html/xhtml
<Informatiker> css
<PhilRod> Informatiker: I have a similar problem with fullscreen flash animation. Are you using and nvidia card? I suspect it's an unfortunate interaction between the nvidia drivers and the flash player
<PhilRod> s/and nvidia/an nvidia/
<pailor23_> Look at Kate, it has syntax highliting for most of those
<Informatiker> actualy iam using kate
<Informatiker> but iam searching for alternatives
<Informatiker> i will try kdevelop
<PhilRod> Informatiker: I'm tempted to try the latest drivers (maybe the 185 beta ones, or at least the latest 180 ones)
<PhilRod> hrm, I was going to wait till jaunty, but actually it makes as much sense to do it now, since I'm goign to reinstall this system
<pailor23_> If you want wysiwyg html/css look at Quanta Plus
<pailor23_> There are additional packages you need to install to get all of the syntax highlighting in Kate
<Informatiker> PhilRot, so it does not work correct yet?
<PhilRod> Informatiker: on the question of text editors, emacs and vim are popular (personally, I love emacs). Depends what sort of thing you're looking for
<PhilRod> Informatiker: doesn't work for me with 180.11, but there are more recent drivers available that I haven't tried (so I hear)
<Informatiker> syntax highlighting in kate works nice, but iam searching for autocomplet
<Informatiker> *complete
<Informatiker> how do you write personal-message?
<pailor23_> double click on the nickname if you are using Quassel
<Informatiker> xemacs is definitely not for me, cause we have to use it at the university, and i hate it ;-)
<PhilRod> ugh, xemacs
<Adola> kanonmat_: Ok, this is the error I'm getting now.. http://pastebin.com/d3c39b6e6
<Adola> When I try to update.
<theuser1> i have a 24/7 dsl and kubuntu as an os. i dont know how to do something. i mean i want o make some use of it... may be a webserver... or what else.can any one comment?
<genii> Seed *buntu torrents
<kanonmat_> you need the absolutely latest amarok?
<Adola> kanonmat_: Well..I guess not.  If it's hurting me, then no.
<kanonmat_> theuser1, play online games?
<Adola> (I just added that to get amarok 2 before it came out.)
<kanonmat_> its out now :)
<theuser1> kanonmat_:  something constructive. a broader view.
<kanonmat_> folding at home, seti?
<Adola> kanonmat_: I know :P  is that repo messing me up?
<kanonmat_> i think you could try without ppa repos, see what happens
<Adola> how?
<kanonmat_> especially the kde-experimental
<kanonmat_> theuser1: seed free software torrents?
<Informatiker> do someone know, why some users have graphic-artefacts in kde4? they come only for a half second, if a window opens
<theuser1> and?
<kanonmat_> amarok-nightly-kdebase is conflicting with amarok-nightly-kdesupport...
<steevz> What is/are the greatest games native to linux?
<Adola> kanonmat_: So, ow would I fix that?
<Informatiker> the greatest game? supertux maybe ^^
<kanonmat_> disable the repos in ur package manager or comment out the lines with a #
<kanonmat_> i play nexuiz, 2.5 is out now its fantastic
<kanonmat_> its not in repos i think, i dl, unzip and play
<kanonmat_> neverball is fun
<Informatiker> in think its in repos: nexuiz - A fast-paced 3D first-person shooter
<kanonmat_> is it 2.5?
<kanonmat_> i think its the 2.4.2
<Informatiker> i dont know, i have not installed it
<sithlord48> i can't set a static ip w/ knetwork manager need help setting one...
<kanonmat_> what programming language do u use, Informatiker
<kanonmat_> t?
<kanonmat_> sithlord48: use ifconfig and route
<Adola> kanonmat_: Gah.  I'm sorry, I just can't do this :/  I can't find an amarok knightly anything in sources.list.
<sithlord48> kanomat, ok i will give them a shot
<Informatiker> kanonmat, sry i dont understand your question, use programming language for what?
<kanonmat_> amarok-nightly... is not a repo :)
<Adola> Ughghghg....How do I disable it?
<kanonmat_> language support (autocompletion and highlight) is different in different editors
<jojo> wow
<sithlord48> kanomat, can you give an example of how to set the ip w/ ifconfig after i bring the interface down ?
<genii> sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.101 up
<Informatiker> ah, ok, I use python/django, c, java, xhtml, css
<sithlord48> genii, will that stick apon reboot ?
<genii> sithlord48: No
<sithlord48> genii, how can i get it to stick ?
<genii> sithlord48: If you want some more permanent way, edit the /etc/network/interfaces file. The help page of:    man interfaces      shows some examples
<sithlord48> genii, that is i think what i am looking for thanks..
<genii> sithlord48: Also you cqan do it instead from your router with semi static dhcp by mac address
<kanonmat_> i hear quanta should be good for web developing
<sithlord48> genii, my crappy linksys Wrt54G don't let me do that
<genii> sithlord48: The fast way at this moment is the interfaces file then. You can also btw install alternate firmware onto those routers (google freewrt or tomato or so on)
<Adola> So....kanonmat:  What..>Do you recommend?  To fix this?
<sithlord48> genii, whats odd is my eth0 does not even have an entry in the file i only see loopback connections...
<kanonmat_> comment out the ppa lines, remove pkgs that are installed from ppa
<kanonmat_> would be the clean thing to do
<genii> sithlord48: If you have an entry in that file, the gui network manager does nothing with it (believes the connection has been manually configured). If no entry in there, gui network manager can use it
<kanonmat_> default repos would be much easier to handle, if you really want to experiment with repos you should read the manual for a lot of things
<kanonmat_> like man aptitude, man apt-cache, man dpkg
<sithlord48> genii, that makes sence cause up untill last night the gui's static setting was working just fine
<kanonmat_> this is for debian:http://www.debian.org/doc/FAQ/ch-pkg_basics.en.html
<kanonmat_> learn such things
<Adola> kanonmat_: Well, how do I get rid of knightly?
<genii> sithlord48: If you edit interfaces file, gui will still use that connection, just the network manager won't show it, etc
<kanonmat_> hmm, idk if it comes through svn...
<sithlord48> genii, thats cool how to i restart the network w/ the new settings ?
<genii> sithlord48: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<kanonmat_> do: apt-cache policy amarok..... ( fill in the correct name)
<kanonmat_> it will show wht repo it came from
<Adola> kanonmat_: http://pastebin.com/d6a6f950a
<kanonmat_> hehe: man sources.list only gives me debian information, no ubuntu specifics :)
<usuario> hola tengo dudas
<usuario> alguien me puede echar una manita
<kanonmat_> thats the default amarok, Adola,
<kanonmat_> !es| usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kanonmat_> no hablo espanol, usuario
<steevz> I was running apt-get in konsole, how do I kill/cancel it?
<kanonmat_> control -c kills
<kanonmat_> in general
<kanonmat_> wait
<kanonmat_> is it frozen?
<steevz> No.
<sithlord48_> genii, nice got it all working gotta love ssh makes working other machines so much quicker :)
<steevz> I was going to download Nexuiz but it was going like 10kb/s right now.
<steevz> so I want to stop it so I can install something else..
<kanonmat_> i suggest you let it run, steevz
<genii> sithlord48: Glad you got it sorted out :)  I like also with ssh the -C, -v, and sometimes -X options....
<steevz> well, I closed the konsole it was running in, and I tihnk it's running in the background.
<kanonmat_> oh, nexuiz is large, will take a while..
<steevz> any way to check?
<steevz> yeah, that is why I want to cancel it for now.
<sithlord48_> genii, was annoying me yesterday i just started getting strange mount error from nfs.. when i turned on my computer...
<genii> sithlord48: Make sure nfs mount options include "sync" so it writes immediately and not caches info before writing it.
<kanonmat_> im not sure if it will break something, steevz
<sithlord48_> genii, thank you for suggesting how ever i already do use sync
<sithlord48_> genii, is sync nessessary for ro clients as well
<genii> sithlord48: For ro, not neccesary
<sithlord48_> genii, figured since there is no writing but i seen a guide that was using sync for ro and i figured i can't hurt
<steevz> well, I just removed /var/lib/dpkg/lock is that bad?
<sithlord48_> genii, have you been a kubuntu user long ?
<kanonmat_> Adola: locate amarok-nightly-kdesupport_20090419+svn956240-0neon1_i386.deb
<genii> sithlord48: Since version 4.10 or so. Before then other Linux like RH, and other OS
<Adola> kanonmat_: I ran that in terminal..But...I didn't do anything else.
<kanonmat_> so apt-get isnt running, steevz?
<jarek_> Hi everyone. My pal just lent me an install disk for kubuntu and after years of using windows I thought, what the hell time for a change. Loving it so far =D
<kanonmat_> have you downloaded a .deb somewhere, adola?
<Adola> kanonmat_: Huh?  I don't think so?
<kanonmat_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<sithlord48_> genii, the first ubuntu i used was 5.04 for ppc (on a G3 mac) but i have been using linux on and off since earily redhat
<steevz> No, it wasn't. Said it was still locked after I had closed the konsole.
<kanonmat_> Project Neon is the nightly amarok, Adola
<sithlord48_> genii, just finally made the switch permently no more dual boots run xp in a vm for what i need it for and then just win32 games become a problem
<Adola> kanonmat_: Yes?
<kanonmat_> steevz: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<steevz> Thnaks.
<genii> sithlord48: I'm primarily on Kubuntu these days, no dual boot on my laptop...on my desktop I run multiple OS.  (But we grow also offtopic with this.. ;)    )
<kanonmat_> so, put a "#" infront of the Project Neon lines in sources.list
<usuario> hola alguien habla español
<kanonmat_> steevz: if you want nexuiz: http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4821677/Nexuiz_2.5
<Adola> WEEEEEEEEE!
<Adola> THANKS kanonmat_!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kanonmat_> im not sure if that was ot...
 * Adola prances about!
<kanonmat_> your welcome
<genii> usuario: /join #ubuntu-es o /join #kubuntu-es
 * Adola begins building a kanonmat_ statue in #kubuntu
<kanonmat_> ty, i screenshotted it :)
<Adola> hehe!
<kanonmat_> now: read up on package management and how apt works :)
<triune> oi
<triune> anyone know how to compress a folder to a .jar in kde 4.2?
<triune> tryin to build/hack my first firefox theme
<triune> nm
<triune> fastjar seems to do the job :)
<kaddi> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<usuario> hola alguien habla español
<kaddi> !es |usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kaddi> someone familiar with thunderbird? it is not showing certain emails and i don't know why it stopped showing them. :/
<kaddi> i can read them fine if i hit "reply" and read the cited text
<fujimitsu> konqueror tells me shortcut to open new tab is ctrl-shift-N but ctrl-T does it too. it doesnt say that tho
<fujimitsu> am using kde4.2.2
<kanonmat_> ctrl-shift-N doesnt open a new window?
<fujimitsu> it does. but why do that when ctrl-T is quicker anyway
<kanonmat_> a tab is not a window :) so the dokumentaion on konqueror is wrong?
<kanonmat_> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<fujimitsu> let me rephrase .. actually.. both shortcuts do the same thing , that is, open a new TAB
<kanonmat_> ok, then you have an extra shortcut :)
<fujimitsu> but it is not documented
<fujimitsu> how many other undocumented shortcuts are in this konqueror
<theuser1>  i need a free vnc software for both windows xp and kubuntu. i what to make windows and kubuntu both as some times client and some times server. need ecryptiiiiionn say ssh if possible. please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_remote_desktop_software if you want to ?
<kanonmat_> maybe you could post in the kde forums
<fujimitsu> yah
<kaddi> fujimitsu maybe you are forcing new windows to be opened as tabs
<kaddi> ?
<kaddi> i know this option exists for other browsers, might be the same thing?
<fujimitsu> on a default set up?
<kanonmat_> is this documentation in english?
<kaddi> no, probably not ;)
<onlooker> Hello. Can anyone tell me the bash command that shows you where symbolic links link to?
<kanonmat_> ls -l
<onlooker> Thank you
<fujimitsu> kanonmat_:  yes, english
<onlooker> Another question I have is, how would I go about mounting my friend's HDD? It says it can't find it in fstab or mtab, but it is connected
<fujimitsu> kanonmat_: what version of kde are you using
<kanonmat_> i use kde3.5.9
<fujimitsu> could you check if you can do this new tab thing on your konqueror
<kaddi> fujimitsu I can actually reproduce this on a kde 4.2.2 in german though it might not be default...
<kanonmat_> it opens a new window with ctrl-shift-N
<kaddi> force new windows as tabs is one of the first settings i usually change, this is how i got the idee
<kaddi> idea
<kanonmat_> onlooker: look in /dev/    there it should be a new entry
<kanonmat_> like sdb or something
<onlooker> kanonmat_: It is. /dev/sdb
<fujimitsu> i see.. what ticked me was that ctrl-T is not documented as a 'open new tab' shortcut..  meh
<kanonmat_> do like: sudo mkdir /mnt/otherhdd ; mount /dev/sdb /mnt/otherhdd
<noren> i m tired of this dropping of network help some one
<kanonmat_> depending on filesystems you might give options to mount
<kaddi> fujimitsu all shortcuts should be shown in the "settings for shortcuts" it's the third option from the bottom in the settings-menu
<kaddi> both options ctrl-T and ctrl-shitf-N are mentioned there
<onlooker> kanonmat_: All I know is, it's a windows HDD. So, I'm guessing fat or ntfs
<kanonmat_> ok, let mount guess first, if it doesnt work you can set something
<onlooker> kanonmat_: Says I must specify the filesystem type
<kanonmat_> mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb /mnt/otherhdd
<kanonmat_> or vfat
<onlooker> If it's vfat it says it can't read superblock
<fujimitsu> yes, saw it there, kanonmat_, as the alternate way, but i still think they should have chosen ctrl-T as default and not alternate.. oh well.. done ranting.. good thing is, it works
<onlooker> NTFS is slightly longer, I'll pastebin it
<onlooker> kanonmat_: http://pastebin.com/m4086aeb9
<theuser1> genii:  i need a free vnc software for both windows xp and kubuntu. i what to make windows and kubuntu both as some times client and some times server. need ecryptiiiiionn say ssh if possible. please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_remote_desktop_software if you want to ?
<onlooker> kanonmat_: If it helps you explain anything, the owner was toying around with locking his HDD (I didn't even know you could do that) and forgot his pass
<onlooker> Now I'm trying to salvage it, somehow
<Dragnslcr> theuser1- I know x11vnc supports SSL, and SSVNC is a Windows client that supports SSL. For a Windows server, I just use the built-in Remote Desktop
<kanonmat_> ah
<trylik> hi, did someone managed to get 3g over bluetooth connection working with knetworkmanager?
<genii> theuser1: For the linux side I recommend xtightvncserver for the server, xtightvncviewer for the client. For the Windows side TightVNC is also available
<theuser1>  i want to make windows and kubuntu both as some times client and some times server
<genii> theuser1:
<kanonmat_> i dont know how lock works, i guess i should be possible to atleast format it, but idk
<genii> theuser1: If you want to tunnel over ssh then you will also need putty for the wondows part
<Dragnslcr> theuser1- there's no such thing as "sometimes clients and sometimes server"
<Dragnslcr> theuser1- you run the server on both computers, and can run a client on both computers
<theuser1> genii: ic
<theuser1> Dragnslcr: ya
<theuser1> thats what i mean
<onlooker> kanonmat_: Yeah, formatting it is plan B, which is quickly becoming the obvious choice
<theuser1> genii: i think there is no xtightvncserver/viewer in http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_remote_desktop_software ?
<genii> !info xtightvncserver
<ubottu> Package xtightvncserver does not exist in intrepid
<genii> !info tightvncserver
<ubottu> tightvncserver (source: tightvnc): virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.9-4 (intrepid), package size 722 kB, installed size 1552 kB
<Mez> hmm, anyone using a Quick Access Plasmoid ? I need to see if the shortcut key bit works for others... as it doesnt work for me
<fujimitsu> all system crash reports are in root>var>crash?
<kanonmat_> maybe you can run testdisk on it?
<theuser1> genii: so its tight ... same brand fffor windows and linux?
<genii> theuser1: Yes
<theuser1> TightVNC 	RFB(VNC) 	GPL
<theuser1> hm.. ok
<theuser1> genii: you used it? i hope you liked it
<Dragnslcr> I would just use regular RDP for Windows
<genii> theuser1: I have previously used it. These days I do not use gui remote, but just ssh
<Dragnslcr> Krdc is a really nice client for RDP and VNC
<kanonmat_> onlooker: maybe http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page can do something
<onlooker> kanonmat_: Looks promising. I'll look into it
<theuser1> Dragnslcr: ya but cant use that on windows as client. or server. i thought i would use same brand on both os to be compatible.
<theuser1> genii: ok
<Dragnslcr> There's an RDP server for Ubuntu. I've never used it though
<theuser1> hm
<Dragnslcr> And there's no need to use the same "brand" for compatibility
<Dragnslcr> The two server programs will never be connected to each other
<Dragnslcr> !info xrdp
<theuser1> genii: cant understand b/w vnc and rdp
<ubottu> xrdp (source: xrdp): Remote Desktop Protocol (RDP) server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0~dfsg-8 (intrepid), package size 204 kB, installed size 728 kB
<kanonmat_> brb
<theuser1> Dragnslcr: i say krdc is ffffffor linux. its not in  any fffform. server or client in windows. thats my point
<Dragnslcr> theuser1- so? Windows already has an RDP client
<theuser1> genii: cant understand difffffeence * b/w vnc and rdp
<theuser1> Dragnslcr: which one?
<Dragnslcr> theuser1- uh, the one that comes with Windows?
<fujimitsu> where are the crash reports stored
<theuser1> Dragnslcr: windows has built in rdp suport. but no vnc support?
<kanonmat_> locate crash?
<Dragnslcr> theuser1- yes, because there's no point in having both
<theuser1> Dragnslcr: ok
<Dragnslcr> And from my personal experience, RDP is a better protocol than VNC
<fujimitsu> kanonmat_: i was expecting to find it in root/var/crash  but nothing there
<theuser1> Dragnslcr: cant understand difffffeence * b/w vnc and rdp
<theuser1> Dragnslcr: rfb=vnc ?
<Dragnslcr> Not sure. I know RFB (Remote FrameBuffer) usually uses the VNC protocol, but I don't know if that's part of the definition
<Dragnslcr> Never mind, other way around. VNC uses the RFB protocol
<theuser1> Dragnslcr: cant understand difffffeence * b/w vnc and rdp
<onlooker> kanonmat_: Okay, I'm off to try and salvage the thing. bbl
<mounjid> salut
<mounjid> ça va?
<fujimitsu> when i lock the screen on kde.4.2.2 if i move the mouse right away, i can still see the desktop (it remains locked though).  bug or feature?
<onlooker> kanonmat_: No dice. How do I wipe the drive? Do I use dd?
<kanonmat_> gparted i would think
<kanonmat_> maybe it just needs to have the mbr wiped
<kanonmat_> im no expert, i think there should be ways to salvage data
<kanonmat_> good luck
<darich> question, anyone know how to get Amarok 2.1 beta on jaunty?
<kanonmat_> there are special repos, darich
<darich> ah
<darich> yes I think I've tried those
<darich> the experimental ones
<darich> don't seem to work :(
<kanonmat_> i guess svn then
<darich> noooooo
<kanonmat_> or dl a tarball and compile
<darich> ;)
<darich> *hates compiling*
<darich> as you say no choice
<darich> last thing I compiled was Banshee
<kanonmat_> it builds not only binaries, it builds charachter :)
<darich> lol
<onlooker> kanonmat_: gparted, huh? Will try
<kanonmat_> idk, then, darich
<darich> actually building Amarok 1.4 to support my Rio Karma was an adventure
<kanonmat_> onlooker: you might wan to google for answers
<darich> dependency after dependency
<darich> :S
<kaddi> how can i change the favorite tht are shown in k-menu in kde 4.
<kaddi> 2
<kaddi> ?
<kanonmat_> isnt the fav the on you used most, or used last?
<kaddi> no, after a year of use it still shows the same 6 programs, 4 of which i have never used
<kaddi> but i just noticed that it can be added via rightclick on the programs in k-menu
<kanonmat_> maybe you could try the alternative menu
<kanonmat_> im on kde3 right now
<zer0o> hi is there a combination of keys to recall the "process table"? in case an application gets stuck, is there a ctrl + alt + canc like it was for win? thanks
<onlooker> kanonmat_: Been googling it before I came here, actually
<onlooker> It didn't look good then, either
<kanonmat_> zer0o: i think there is ksysguard
<zer0o> kanonmat_: yes but how do i recall to it with a combination of keys?
<kanonmat_> you can make your own shortcut for it, or make it the same as in windows
<kanonmat_> in settings
<kaddi> ctrl-esc should show you something similar to task manager
<kanonmat_> i use htop in a konsole, it looks great and is very easy to use
<kanonmat_> i bound ctrl-esc to ksysguard
<kaddi> in kde4.2 its set by default :)
<zer0o> kanonmat_: thatz exactly what i was looking for
<zer0o> ctrl + ESC
<zer0o> great
<zer0o> now im not gettin stuck in things and being forced to reboot anymore :D
<zer0o> i tried everything alt + f4, ctrl alt canc, esc f1 f2 f3 etc... nothing
<zer0o> ctrl esc will work indeed
<kaddi> ctrl-alt-esc gives you a red cross which will kill the program you klick on next
<kanonmat_> in console you can do lots of things, like: killall stupidappthatsfrozen
<kanonmat_> killall -9 really kills it
<zer0o> i stupidly killed konversation with that cross :D
<zer0o> du no if it works also while ur using an app?
<zer0o> i.e.: i was playing open arena, while i was trying to create a server, it got stuck and i had to reboot, du think it'll work there?
<zer0o> where do i find these commands anyway?
<kaddi> here? :D
<zer0o> kaddi: ur such a character :D
<kaddi> zer0o have a look at this: Interner Fehle 2753. Updater.api_NON_OPT
<kaddi> argh
<kaddi> sek
<kaddi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=50794
<kaddi> zer0o I mainly use google for this kind of thing and if I can't find the answer I ask here... so my answer was partly serious ;) I'm sure there is a nice summary somweher, I just haven't found it yet ;)
<onlooker> Ugh. It's late. Night everyone. Thanks for your help, kanonmat_
<kanonmat_> have fun :)
<kaddi> i would like to assign the page-up, page-down function to two keys on my keyboards, which are currently not in use. is there any easy way to do this?
<kanonmat_> settings and keyboard shortcuts
<kanonmat_> do the keys work?
<kaddi> mechanically yes. they work fine with windows. They are designed to feature the € and $ symbol which I find particulalrly useless, this feature does not work out the box with kubuntu
<kaddi> i remapped the keys for windows and would like to do the same in ubuntu
<gio> hi guys
<gio> I have a question about audio in kubuntu 9.04
<gio> anyone here that can give some help?
<gio> I updated from ubuntu 8.10
<kaddi> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<gio> perfect
<gio> thanks
<gio> going there
<kaddi> your welcome :)
<CoJaBo-Aztec> April 23? :)
<gio> didn't see the statement in the title ^_^
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Is it possible to upgrade without a reinstall?
<kaddi> they do a good job hiding it up there, don't they? ;)
<CoJaBo-Aztec> lol
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Nobody ever reads the topic :P
<Ciros> lulz
<Ciros> read, wassat?
<stinger> hi all
<kaddi> hi :)
<rejohn> Hi. :) You are all invited to join the global KUbuntu Voice meeting live right now, at the #BerkeleyTIP channel on freenode.net.  http://sites.google.com/site/berkeleytip/   BerkeleyTIP - All Free SW HW & Culture Global Group - Talks Installfest Potluck Project/ProgrammingParty -  Join IRC & we'll help you get onto the VOIP conference. Use Ekiga SIP phone & you'll need a headset with mic. Any questions?
<stinger> looks cool
<kaddi> kanonmat_ the keys are not recognized when I try to enter them via settings, just tried :(
<kaddi> any other way?
<kanonmat_> run xev in console
<kanonmat_> have the little window in focus
<kanonmat_> look at the keycode for the key
<kanonmat_> then i guess you could set something up with xmodmap
<MrMac2> hi, are the kde 4.2.2 package broken?
<MrMac2> i added them, but no the installer tells me that it has unmet dependencies
<MrMac2> what package FOO should i use to install 4.2.2? apt-get instll FOO
<kaddi> xev also isn't registering anything for those keys... doesn't look good o.o
#kubuntu 2010-04-19
<Allydede> i try to copy the file but it doesnt make it
<KDesk> Allydede: did you do it with sudo?
<Allydede> KDesk: no but how can i copy it from the usb to the /etc/X11
<Allydede> KDesk: now i make sudo su
<KDesk> Allydede: better don't make sudo su.
<Allydede> KDesk: ok
<KDesk> Allydede: because you can forget that you are logged with su and the remove important files.
<KDesk> make something like: sudo cp /media/USB/file.bin /etc/X11/
<slckb0y> hi everyone :) is someone running KDE in a virtualbox under win7 ? :) i can't seem to use OpenGL for desktop effect even if i installed guest additions :/
<KDesk> Allydede: reemplacing USB with the apropiate name, and file.bin also
<Allydede> KDesk: so i have it
<Allydede> KDesk: i must make it with sudo because there was permission problems
<KDesk> Allydede: that is normal, in /etc only root can write, there are some operation system files, not user files
<Allydede> KDesk: ah ok
<KDesk> Allydede: now you need the file xorg.conf, I thing one like the one from the forum.
<Allydede> KDesk: i have it
<Allydede> i just have the old
<Allydede> KDesk: i rename it to xorg.conf now
<Allydede> KDesk: now restart and hope its work :)
<KDesk> Allydede: ok. good luck
<Allydede> KDesk: thx see u
<Allydede> KDesk: hey noch da!
<KDesk> Allydede: ja :)
<Allydede> KDesk: oops i mean are u there:D
<KDesk> Allydede: did it work?
<Allydede> KDesk: no :( the graphik place dont come
<Allydede> KDesk: i had only the black screen where i can work with the commands
<KDesk> Allydede: did you made the spet 3? Install the drivers?
<Allydede> KDesk: no :) because i dont no which drivers
<KDesk> Allydede: ah, let's see..
<Allydede> KDesk: yes..!
<KDesk> Allydede run: jockey-kde
<Allydede> KDesk: searchig for driver...
<Allydede> now he find that the driver is not aktiv
<Allydede> and if i will klick to the Aktivieren button he make nothing
<Allydede> i havent premission
<Allydede> how can i install it with premission
<KDesk> Allydede: hmm, lets me see
<icwiener> Is there anyone here who has Kolf installed and can check if the players can be removed with the button right next to them when starting a new game?
<KDesk> Allydede: I thought it should work. Then try:  kdesudo jockey-kde
<Allydede> KDesk: yes :)
<Allydede> its install
<KDesk> :)
<Allydede> what is this?
<Allydede> KDesk: ok its installed i just make a restart
<Allydede> KDesk: 1 min
<icwiener> Would anyone help me by installing Kolf and check if the players can be removed with the button right next to them when starting a new game?
<icwiener> I am triaging bugs and it seems this issue was only present in Kubuntu.
<Allydede> KDesk: are u there!
<Allydede> KDesk: bin ma pennen versuche es morgen weiter :) nacht und danke
<QazMan> Hi people, I'm a new linux user and I'm happy to join you
<BluesKaj> hi QazMan
<QazMan> there is someone hehe
<BluesKaj> QazMan..got a question , or are you just happy to be here :) ?
<demism> how do you remove a package you installed, its dependencies and any directories it created? Also, know of any hacks I can run when installing a package to keep all that info handy or is there a log kept?
<gabrbedd_> demism: The logs are at /var/log/dpkg.log*
<gabrbedd_> demism: You can also use deborphan.
<gabrbedd_> demism: Apt also tries to detect unused libs on your system and notifies you when you do `apt-get upgrade`
<kent> I need help. How do i get a different mouse theme on kubuntu 9.10?
<Ramesh> using WICD, I cannot create ad-hoc network. Next button is not working
<kent> I need help. How do i get a different mouse theme on kubuntu 9.10?
<kent> how do i get flash for konqueror web browser
<TommyThaGun> had anyone tried kubuntu 10.4?
<txwikinger> TommyThaGun: Yes running it here
<TommyThaGun> any thoughts? is it lightyears ahead of 9.10?
<txwikinger> I think it is very very stable
<txwikinger> not so many bloody edge features... more stability
<TommyThaGun> did you do a fresh install? upgrade from an old kubuntu? or did you install kubuntu on top of ubuntu?
<txwikinger> I upgraded
<TommyThaGun> that's good. Stability is one of the issues I've had with KDe in the past
<TommyThaGun> oh ok
<txwikinger> from karmic (9.10)
<TommyThaGun> I seem to always have issues if I try installing Kubuntu on top of Ubuntu
<txwikinger> However, the machines started both out with hardy or jaunty
<TommyThaGun> nice
<TommyThaGun> so you've been with it for a while
<txwikinger> well.. I have both desktops installed and upgrade from previous release
<txwikinger> however, I usually only use KDE
<txwikinger> I have Gnome only for testing and bug-triage purposes installed
<TommyThaGun> interesting
<txwikinger> I upgraded beta-1 I believe
<TommyThaGun> maybe I'll just give it a try
<txwikinger> well.. just be careful if you have an ndivia graphics adapter
<txwikinger> You need to gave the right drivers
<TommyThaGun> I really really want to like KDE. It seems like every time I see a picture of it my jaw drops and I drool... it looks so good. But for some reason whenever I try using it I quickly revert back to Gnome
<TommyThaGun> oh ok, I don't
<txwikinger> Well... often it is a matter of being used to something
<TommyThaGun> true
<txwikinger> I find that it always takes me twice as long dealing with the Gnome desktop.. mostly because I am not used to it
<TommyThaGun> interesting
<TommyThaGun> I find the same to be true with KDE
<TommyThaGun> it's like, they took away my keyboard shortcuts
<txwikinger> Yes.. I can imagine that
<txwikinger> Well. you can define your shortcuts
<TommyThaGun> among other things
<TommyThaGun> should I install kubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-kde4-desktop?
<txwikinger> systemsettings->keyboard&mouse->global keyboard shortcuts
<txwikinger> there is no kde3 anymore
<TommyThaGun> oh ok. that will be good to know. I'll just have to get in and poke around a lot
<txwikinger> I think kubuntu-kde4-desktop is a meta package for the upgrade from hardy.. I can find out if you like me to
<TommyThaGun> no worries
<txwikinger> Yes.. it is a remininence... there is nothing behind it
<TommyThaGun> oh ok
<txwikinger> kubuntu-desktop is the right one
<TommyThaGun> sweet
<TommyThaGun> I'm giving it a go. just installing
<TommyThaGun> weird. It stopped downloading, after letting it wait a bit I quit it, now it's saying "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<TommyThaGun> hmm
<txwikinger> are you using a package manager?
<TommyThaGun> I was using apt-get
<TommyThaGun> and there is no other package manager open
<txwikinger> maybe something crashed the last time and did not remove the lock
<TommyThaGun> is there a way to manually remove it, or do I need to reboot?
<txwikinger> yes remove the lock file in that directory
<txwikinger> you need to use sudo obviously
<TommyThaGun> oh
<TommyThaGun> so it's literally just a file called lock in that directory...
<TommyThaGun> interesting
<txwikinger> yes
<TommyThaGun> well, I feel like that's a good thing to know
<txwikinger> well. just don't remove it when an application is still running that created it
<txwikinger> that can mess some things up
<TommyThaGun> got it
<TommyThaGun> that would be bad
<BiggBang> Hi
<txwikinger> BiggBang: just ask your question
<BiggBang> Yes
<BiggBang> Ièm just reading.  Thanks
<BiggBang> I am
<txwikinger> ok
<BiggBang> I was configuring Quassel
<BiggBang> When the next version will be available ?
<txwikinger> end of the month
<BiggBang> Beta ?
<txwikinger> 28th or something like this
<txwikinger> the full release
<BiggBang> Ok :) ty
<txwikinger> beta is already out
<BiggBang> I took a break  lol
<BiggBang> Will it be more powerful ?
<BiggBang> More features ?
<BiggBang> Less bugs ?
<txwikinger> a lot more syabl
<txwikinger> a lot more stable
<BiggBang> I see
<txwikinger> it is an LTS
<BiggBang> What is means ?
<BiggBang> LTS ?
<txwikinger> Long Term Support
<BiggBang> :)
<txwikinger> 3 years of security fixes
<txwikinger> instead of 18 month
<BiggBang> Great
<BiggFREE> I was not using the good nick.
<BiggFREE> I am on Freenode.
<BiggFREE> Will it have a bigger size that 9.10 ?6
<BiggFREE> than
<txwikinger> size?
<BiggFREE> Download ?
<txwikinger> the iso is the same
<BiggFREE> I am limited :( Ok
<txwikinger> otherwise, it depends on the packages you have installed
<BiggFREE> Just securities and recommended updates
<BiggFREE> Basic only
<BiggFREE> ty for all your info :)
<BiggFREE> Bye for now
<BiggFREE> tc
<RubenSosa> Hola..??
<RubenSosa> Cómo funciona esto..??
<RubenSosa> Hello..??
<xiven> Hey all
<xiven> I recently started using Sribus, for desktop publishing, and in their IRC channel they informed me that Scribus has a lot of problems on K/Ubuntu because of Qt patches.
<xiven> Are these bugs causing compatibility issues, or do KDE applications have to be written specifically for KDE to work right?
<xiven> How come a tutorial on ubuntuforums.com doesn't match up with qt4-config?
<xiven> wth happened to the LIbrary Path tab in QtConfig??
<noaXess> good moring
<noaXess> how to install pulseaudio? i have installed pavucontrol, but can't run it: Connection failed
<noaXess> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<noaXess> this wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio is really old.. it's fot Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon 7.10.. what about karmic 9.10? same process.. or another?
<Allydede> good morning
<ahox> Hi, is there a known problem with the skype kopete plugin? Skype crashes as soon as I try to something with it
<the3rdBIT> Moin Leute, ich versuche KDE auf einen 2. Bildschirm auszuweiten. xorg scheint richtig konfiguriert zu sein, es erscheint auf dem 2. Bildschirm der x-förmige Cursor von xorg, aber KDE hat's nicht erkannt...
<moetunes> the3rdBIT: you'll need to /j #ubuntu-de or speak english mate
<the3rdBIT> oops thnx
<moetunes> np
<the3rdBIT> hi people, i try to expand my kde desktop on a second screen, but there just appears the x-cursor of xorg
<Kolia> the3rdBIT: do you have an nvidia car?
<Kolia> *card
<the3rdBIT> yes, GeForce 8500 GT
<the3rdBIT> it seems to work, but kde don't recognize the second screen
<moetunes> the3rdBIT: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12 - tells how to use two screens
<slckb0y> hi everyone :) is someone running KDE in a virtualbox under win7 ? :) i can't seem to use OpenGL for desktop effect even if i installed guest additions :/
<moetunes> the3rdBIT: using restricted drivers for the card?
<the3rdBIT> moetunes: the proprietary one
<moetunes> k - try the link and see if it improves the3rdBIT
<the3rdBIT> moetunes: ok thnx :)
<moetunes> :) np
<the3rdBIT> moetunes: but this just explains how to configure xorg, but xorg seems to work already
<moetunes> the3rdBIT: k - that's about the limit of my knowledgs on that - matbe someone else will speak up...
<moetunes> s/matbe/maybe
<the3rdBIT> moetunes: you mean smatt454?
<moetunes> the3rdBIT: I don't know of smatt454...
<the3rdBIT> moetunes: maybe i'll find someone on the #xorg channel :)
<moetunes> the3rdBIT: luck :)
<Allydede> Hello guys anyone here he can help me to my problem with nvidia GT 310M
<howlymowly> hi guys.. short question: did anyone of you try out the google chrome browser on kubuntu yet? just wanted to ask if it was as buggy as on my system, everywhere...
<harjot> I use chrome
<howlymowly> harjot: almost nothing works on my system.. any idea?  not even the "themes" site from google...
<howlymowly> also I cna not scroll for some reason...
<harjot> It all works on my system except some  flash and java stuff
<harjot> hmm
<harjot> Which chrome are you using ?
<howlymowly> the newest
<howlymowly> 64bit deb package from googles website
<pucko-> no problem here either. except for the pdf plugin
<harjot> im using 32 bit
<harjot> It could be your 64 bit system
<harjot> Im just guessing, i have not much idea
<howlymowly> yeah  I am on a 64 bit system
<howlymowly> maybe that's the reason..
<howlymowly> https://tools.google.com/chrome/intl/en/themes/index.html for example on this page chromium just keeps loading...
<harjot> mines loads
<howlymowly> i mean this is googles own webpage..  I woud rather think that under normal circumstances that page should work in chromium ^^
<harjot> Have you tried reinstalling it from synaptic? because they add the repository there
<harjot> after you install the package
<harjot> the google repostiory for synaptic is http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/
<howlymowly> ahh cool didn't know that they have repository...
<harjot> Same, i just read about it
<harjot> try the unstable version and the real one and see which one wworks
<howlymowly> because I mean I already realised ...  chromium is REALLY fast compared with firefox and konqueror
<harjot> actually, chrome is the same speed as firefox, but looks faster cause its cleaner, but the tab switching is faster and its less prone to crashes
<pucko-> depends what speed you are measuring. the chrome ui is alot faster on my crappy computer
<howlymowly> hmm...  seems like there is only an unstable version...
<howlymowly> in the repositories
<harjot> try that
<howlymowly> yeah that's just the one I am already using
<harjot> ive got the beta + the unstable listed
<harjot> did you download the beta?
<howlymowly> yeah
<howlymowly> ahh I should rather use "chromium" than google-* as a search string :)
<howlymowly> there it is ...
<harjot> is it?
<harjot> I thought searching chrome works?
<harjot> oh yeah have you updated your repository list?
<harjot> howlymowly: actually i just read that the unstable one is the only 64 bit one
<howlymowly> hmm..  so i guess that's bad news then..
<harjot> yup
<harjot> have you tried running it from terminal aND SEEing what happens?
<harjot> pastebin the log
<harjot> or output
<howlymowly> lol? suddenly it works....
<harjot> how?
<howlymowly> i didn#t change anything..
<howlymowly> just ran it from cli
<harjot> what from wherE?
<howlymowly> temrinal
<howlymowly> *terminal
<harjot> and its working?
<SatManUK> hi what version of the kernel was being used for 9.10 as of its release?
<howlymowly> cli= command line interface
<harjot> howlymowly: try launching it from the button
<harjot> howlymowly: see what happens
<howlymowly> harjot: ...
<SatManUK> I am trying to understand why Kubuntu is the only distro that supports a HP Pavlilion dv7-2230sa
<SatManUK> without having to dissable acpi
<harjot> howlymowly: nothing happens?
<howlymowly> hmm. harjot...   works from the menu now, too
<howlymowly> I have no idea, what's going on...
<harjot> ok so you are lucky, lol
<howlymowly> i guess so, harjot ^^
<howlymowly> hmmm....  what a pity.. there is no chromium "oxygen" theme :)
<harjot> hmm i dont think so
<howlymowly> harjot: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Kromium+Project?content=117783 just found this :)
<howlymowly> and I can confirm: it works
<harjot> nice
<harjot> oxygen
<harjot> Its more of a global change
<howlymowly> ok... one last thing...  harjot how do I install adblock on chromium?
<shadeslayer> howlymowly: theres a plugin for that
<shadeslayer> howlymowly: you can install the chrome plugins in chromium too ;)
<howlymowly> shadeslayer: well... sorry for my stupidity but whats the differenc ebetween chrome and chromium?
<howlymowly> *between
<shadeslayer> howlymowly: nothing!
<shadeslayer> howlymowly: its just that google takes chromium,changes the name,adds google branding and a auto updater for Windows system and offers it for download
<howlymowly> ahh...  didn't know that :)
<shadeslayer> howlymowly: yeah i found this info while trawling the webz :D
<howlymowly> --> is there a place where all chromium extensions are gathered? like with mozilla firefox?
<howlymowly> i found this:  http://www.chromeextensions.org/appearance-functioning/adblock/  but seems like my browser is the wrong version? I can not install it for some reason..
<shadeslayer> howlymowly: https://chrome.google.com/extensions
<howlymowly> kk thx shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> howlymowly: no problem
<harjot> howlymowly: sorry i was away, have you managed to install adblock?
<howlymowly> yepp.. worked :)
<harjot> ok good
<benishor> how can I take the amount of memory used by my program in c++ under linux?
<harjot> I have no idea, im not a programming guru
<txwikinger> benishor: you can use valgrind for that
<benishor> txwikinger: I need realtime reports
<txwikinger> I think valgrind can do that
<txwikinger> if not I need to look through a presentation I was lately, there was a tool that could do that
<benishor> txwikinger: I just want to find out in c++. what fields would make sense from getrusage() ?
<txwikinger> why don't you write some makeshift profiler into your code then?
<txwikinger> sometimes you own debugging statements work a lot better than big packages
<benishor> I think I will go down that route, thank you
<rocco_tanica> hey guys, but if someone wants to use the webcam for a chat wich client has to use?
<TommyThaGun> do y'all like Quassel or Konversation more?
<TommyThaGun> or neither?
<TommyThaGun> quassel doesn't seem responsive
<TommyThaGun> hmm
<genii> TommyThaGun: I prefer to use Quassel with a remote core which is always logged in.
 * txwikinger uses quassel
<jarle> What is the story with Kubuntu and pulseaudio? Should I use it or am I better off removing pulseaudio from my system?
<olskolirc> how do I increase my bash history please to unlimited or never expire?
<tsimpson> olskolirc: you can't have an "unlimited" history, but in .bashrc add the lines "declare -x HISTFILESIZE=1000000000" and "declare -x HISTSIZE=1000000" (without quotes), that'll be almost unlimited
<tsimpson> you'll need to run "source ~/.bashrc" for it to take effect
<Grafter> just recieved Kubuntu and am trying it from the CD, while trying to play music stored on my HDD aramok does nothing, and dragon video will play video files but with no sound or immage, is this because it is playing from CD or am i missing something?
<ansgar> Searching for someone having experiance with lomoco
<hamza> heloo
<hamza> i have a problem with keybord
<hamza> it s qwerty i like to be azerty
<coteyr> ok idiot moron question of the day, at least for me. I have a share defined on a server, directory mask of 0777, and folders are still being created with permissions of drwxr-sr-x
<coteyr> oh samba share btw
<coteyr> ok idiot moron question of the day, at least for me. I have a samba share defined on a server, directory mask of 0777, and folders are still being created with permissions of drwxr-sr-x
<vivek> Hii all I have just installed Ubuntu one on my system through the software centre.. but but cant we use ubuntu one on KDE
<vivek> Hii all I have just installed Ubuntu one on my system through the software centre.. but but cant we use ubuntu one on KDE
<txwikinger> !ask | vivek
<ubottu> vivek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<txwikinger> !patience | vivek
<ubottu> vivek: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<vivek> Hii all I have just installed Ubuntu one on my system through the software centre.. but but cant we use ubuntu one on KDE
<txwikinger> vivek: I think Ubuntu One works also in KDE
<vivek> txwikinger: In GNOME i could see that in applications.. but here it is not there!.. do you know how to use  it here
<txwikinger> Did you look in the System Tray?
<vivek> hmm it is not there
<txwikinger> Then run in from the K-Menu
<vivek> Even use alt+f2 to run aubuntu one .. but no
<sujith> hi
<txwikinger> !ask sujith
<sujith> I need a help
<txwikinger> !ask | sujith
<ubottu> sujith: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vivek> txwikinger:Please stop trying to moderate
<vivek> yes sujith!
<txwikinger> vivek: sorry, that is my job here
<sujith> I installed kubuntu 10.04 on my laptop (which has already ubuntu and windows vista dual boot) and now iam not able to access my existing partions and I can see whole harddisk as a single volume
<sujith> how to get my files
<sujith> any idea
<txwikinger> sujith: If you have overwritten your partition during the installation that is probably not possible anymore
<vivek> txwikinger:Moderator.. ok...
<sujith> not overwritten the full parttion
<llutz> sujith: get it from last backup
<sujith> I dont have a backup.
<llutz> sujith: using beta-software without a backup? nice... how much partitions does "sudo fdisk -l" show?
<txwikinger> sujith: How did you install kubuntu? via iso or by installing the kubuntu-desktop package?
<sujith>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<sujith> /dev/sda1   *           1       18709   150277120   83  Linux
<sujith> /dev/sda2           18709       19458     6010881    5  Extended
<sujith> /dev/sda5           18709       19458     6010880   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<FloodBotK2> sujith: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sujith> via iso...usb boot
<coteyr> sujith; time to take the lesson of backups to hear
<llutz> sujith: the installer repartitioned your drive, congrats
<coteyr> sujith; nothing but linux there now
<sujith> so is there any way now
<coteyr> sujith; not really
<robinking623> sujith: try some recovery tools
<txwikinger> sujith: You used the wrong option in the installation process. You asked the installer to use the entire disk
<coteyr> sujith; maybe a byte by byte scan of the hdd from return something. But thats not worth it
<txwikinger> that has overwritten your existing partitions
<sujith> ok
<coteyr> sujith; best course of action, learn from the mistake and BACKUP
<txwikinger> +1
<robinking623> sujith: but maybe you can get something from the recovery
<sujith> is there recovery tool in ubuntu
<sujith> now i have 10.04 kubuntu OS
<robinking623> sujith: under linux
<llutz> sujith: try testdisk
<coteyr> sujith; any recovery tool that might work would need to be run from outside the os and would almost certianlly ruin your new install.
<coteyr> sujith; but again, unless you had lotto numbers there, or your really into causing your self hours of headache, just forget about what you had there and learn to back up. I have tried recovery and it's just not worth it
<robinking623> sujith: http://easyrecovery.qarchive.org/
<llutz> sujith: stop using that hdd if oyu want to recover anything. every writeaccess will lower the chances to get files back
<sujith> ok
<sujith> I dont bother about this new partion but I need my lost data's lots of old photos
<sujith> so I need that datas
<coteyr> sujith; he is write, hard power the machine now, and use a recovery tool you can only recover files that have not be overwritten and only unlinked (normally) so stop writing to that disk.
<llutz> sujith: use a live-cd, make an image of your hdd and try to recover from that image-file then
<sujith> but for that I need a external HDD right
<coteyr> for any recovery you are going to need external media
<llutz> sujith: likely, you cannot store data on the drive you want to recover from
<sujith> ok
<sujith> is there any recovery tool available with the Kubuntu installation cd
<coteyr> not that can do that
<coteyr> you can try fdisking back to the orignal partition layout and praying but that probabbly wont work
<coteyr> honestly, I know you want you data back, but all your going to do is pull out your hair, there is not a really go way to do what your asking quickly.
<miho> help
<miho> he
<sujith> is it due MBR over writing ?
<coteyr> it will take time, effort, and a lot of research to pull it off, and even then, it most likly won't get everything
<miho>  а как тут
<txwikinger> !ask | miho
<ubottu> miho: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<coteyr> sujith; no, you changed the partition table, you basicaly moved all the rooms in your house around and now you want to find your bed, but it's not in the bedroom anymore it's in the kictchen under the stove, and it was lit on fire by the heat
<sujith> ok thanks
<coteyr> you might be able to get some semeblence of the matriss back, but your better off jsut buying a new bed
<coteyr> and learning that next time you remodle(partition/update/whatever) move your furtunature out first (backup)
<sujith> how to run testdisk
<sujith> I installed it
<coteyr> ok idiot moron question of the day, at least for me. I have a sambe share defined on a server, directory mask of 0777, and folders are still being created with permissions of drwxr-sr-x
<llutz> sujith: stop using that harddisk, everytime the system writes to your disk, the chances to get stuff back shrink
<llutz> sujith: use something like helix for recovery, not your installed system http://www.e-fense.com/products.php
<Ahox_> Hi, I just installed the fglrx and it's awfully slow. I understood this problem was supposed to be fixed month ago - what am I missing?
<sujith> I installed a new ubuntu system
<sujith> what is root password for this
<Ahox_> sujith,  there is no root
<llutz> !root > sujith
<ubottu> sujith, please see my private message
<Ahox_> sujith,  however you can set one by typing sudo passwd root
<txwikinger> Ahox_: Which is not recommended since it introduces an insecurity especially when the system is on the Internet
<Ahox_> txwikinger,  I agree, however there are some reasons why you really want a root. In which case the daemons must be secure, i.e. nopasswd for root in ssh, etc
<llutz> Ahox_: what do you think the reasons are?
<Ahox_> llutz,  e.g. the management system expects a root login, thats the case for us
<txwikinger> Ahox_: Well.. that is hopefully only done by very experienced admins.. I wouldn't recommend it to people who don't have nough experience
<Ahox_> txwikinger,  I agree that the general user does not need a root password
<Ahox_> having said that, anyone has experience with the fglrx driver? It's awfully slow
<Ahox_> and the radeon driver does not show the mouse cursor
<txwikinger> Ahox_: I have not dared installing lucid on the the nvidia box yet
<Ahox_> its still the 9.10 (with the ati driver)
<txwikinger> well.. try the proprietary nvidia driver
<txwikinger> It worked ok on my box, but I did not do any speed tests
<txwikinger> Ah.. sorry nvidia is gforce.. not radeon, right?
<Ahox_> txwikinger,  indeed
 * txwikinger has too many different hardware configurations :)
<coteyr> Ahox_; i am running at on two laptops,
<Ahox_> coteyr,  the fglrx ones? Do you also use the 10.3?
<coteyr> 9.10 on one of them was just a horrid mess untill the update to lucid, both now worked out of the box, there were kernel conflicts.
<coteyr> both would work if I updated the kernel to >= 2.6.32
<coteyr> but I couldn't do that on the one laptop. It was an HD card though and they were not supported by the radion driver
<Ahox_> coteyr,  so you would recommend an upgrade to lucid?
<coteyr> Ahox_; up I upgraded and am having a fine time, but it's still beta so .... I guess the offical answer is complie (or use) a newer kernel in 9.10, but I havn't had any problems in lucid.
<Ahox_> well, this is just my private machine, so I am fine with a beta. Let's try it
<coteyr> Ahox_, also give mesa and flgrx libs a poking to make sure your not running mesa libs after some odd update
<rafaelob> Guys, can you help me?
<ikonia> with what ?
<rafaelob> i need 30 users connect in my app
<rafaelob> http://aovivo.pop-ba.rnp.br/stream/
<rafaelob> Red5
<rafaelob> open source rtmp server
<ikonia> this is not the place to ask
<ikonia> this is a support channel
<rafaelob> ok, thks
<rafaelob> =/
<ikonia> no problem
<djpyty> este vroun roman pe aici
<djpyty> ?
<sithlord48> does anyone here know how to set the FORCE_ATI_UNINSTALL enviromental var ?
<Torch> sithlord48:  i dunno that one but can't you just set it like any other env var?
<sithlord48> Torch , via export varname=value ?
<Torch> sithlord48: yes
<sithlord48> Torch, yea i tried that ... didn't seam to work, maybe i have to do so as root
<Torch> sithlord48: you need to have some understanding of how env vars work
<sithlord48> torch, please do tell
<Torch> sithlord48: if you export a var in one shell, it's only exported in that specific session.
<Torch> sithlord48: you can NOT open a shell, export a var, close the shell and think this was it. because it will have no effect at all.
<sithlord48> torch, ok so i set that then re run the uninstall script then it tells me to set it and run the script
<sithlord48> torch, yea all in same shell
<txwikinger> Torch: you can add it to /etc/environment
<sithlord48> i just want to uninstall the fglrx driver so i can finish my upgrade :)
<Torch> sithlord48: i don't know anything about ati and their scripts, but in general, exporting the env var in a shell and afterwards running the script that needs it set should just work
<Torch> sithlord48: even with sudo
<sithlord48> torch, i was hoping you were not gonna say that ,since i already knew that :P
<Torch> sithlord48: either you're making a really stupid mistake (we all do from time to time, right? ;-)) or the script is broken.
<Torch> sithlord48: google might help
<sithlord48> Torch, i tried google i can see the output i get from the script but nothing really more then export var.. then run sh ./script
<sithlord48> ok lets assume the script is broken, how would i manually remove the install so i can finish my upgrade ?
<Torch> sithlord48: you want to remove ati's binary blob driver from your system?
<sithlord48> oh might want to note i tried dpkg--configre -a  (and w/ --force-all no luck..) seams i have to uninstall it first
<sithlord48> torch, apparently i have to so i can install the newer version of fglrx included w/ lucid.
<Torch> sithlord48: and you did install the blob manually?
<sithlord48> torch, yes via there .run package
<Torch> sithlord48: there might be a corrupt mix of ati's run-script-installed driver and debs from ubuntu now on your system, but this is only guessing. i still think google is your best bet.
<sithlord48> torch, well it was late last night and i had to fight just to get the gui back after upload, so i will give it another go when i get back to the machine.
<Torch> sithlord48: i wouldn't ever recommend to install ati or nvidia drivers from the vendor's web page on ubuntu.
<sithlord48> torch, :P most people wound't but the ati drivers on the page work much better cause i have a newer card.. wish that i could get 3d accel w/ the open driver..
<Ahmed> Hello
<Ahmed\> WHen i update by terminal  i get this error or something how do i clean this and update again "
<Ahmed\> Fetched 3,659B in 2min 0s (30B/s)
<Ahmed\> Reading package lists... Done
<Ahmed\> W: Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/karmic/Release.gpg  Could not connect to packages.medibuntu.org:80 (88.191.82.11), connection timed out
<Torch> sithlord48: buy nvidia. still a blob, but theirs works. ;-)
<Ahmed\> W: Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/karmic/free/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2  Unable to connect to packages.medibuntu.org http:
<FloodBotK2> Ahmed\: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ahmed\> W: Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/karmic/non-free/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2  Unable to connect to packages.medibuntu.org http:
<Pici> Ahmed\: medibuntu's repository is temporarily down.
<Ahmed\> SO what do i do i'm new to it..
<sithlord48> torch, meh nvidia , the ati drivers/cards have come a long way since amd bought ati :) , but thanks ne way if i had one i would plop it in
<BluesKaj> sithlord48, are you recommending ati graphics ? I'm think of a better graphics card for my 5 yrold Desktoppc
<BluesKaj> err thinking
<Torch> BluesKaj: he's also saying he has major problems with their drivers.
<BluesKaj> sithlord48, are you recommending ati graphics ? I'm thinking of a better graphics card for my 5 yrold Desktoppc
<sithlord48> blueskaj, no i not recomending im just saying since amd bought ati they seam to be going in the right direction
<Ahmed\> I myself use ATI'S graphics card for my PC it works fine
<BluesKaj> ok, Torch , i removed the nvidia 7600gt and installed it on my wifes pc in the t room since we're gonna use it as a media server , so I'm back to the ati x200m onboard for the desktop
<sithlord48> and yes i am having a problem due to upgrading to lucid since i had their driver installed (a first time issues running w/ this card since jaunty alpha)
<BluesKaj> tv room
<BluesKaj> sithlord48, yeah, I'm back to rudimentary effects on the desktop, no more wobbly windows or cubed pages etc
<sithlord48> blueskaj , at least you have 3d accel my card has an R700 chip and im stuck w/ the open driver and my card is one of the two chipsets that are not supported for 3d accel..
<BluesKaj> sithlord48,no 3d accel  DRI on lucid with the 200m
<sithlord48> oh well ur stuck just like me eh
<Ahmed\> Anyone knows how to totally change KDE or Gnome to Mac OS X theme ?
<sithlord48> ewww why
<Ahmed\> rwithout any serious problems
<Ahmed\> hhhhhhhhhhh
<Ahmed\> Just wanna check out
<sithlord48> um check www.kde-look.org you should find some window themes and icon sets..
<Ahmed\> lemme
<sithlord48> um i think u can use caro dock for a dock but idk i like my kde to be like my kde not windows or mac ish :)
<Ahmed\> huh
<Ahmed\> carodock for linux ? right /
<sithlord48> yea
<Ahmed\> okay thanks
<Ahmed\> will it be on synaptic updates ?
<BluesKaj> well, sithlord48 , I'll prolly do an ebay for 6 or 7000 series nvidia card eventually , but geewhiz effects are boring after a bit. I just want to have tv/cable capability.
<sithlord48> sorry its "cairo dock"
<sithlord48> if u seen the stack of nvidia cards i had u might understand why im not gonna buy ne more
<BluesKaj> really ?
<Ahmed\> Thanks HUH i was confused looking for i
<Ahmed\> it
<sithlord48> yea i have killed an nvidia card just about every 3-4 months
<sithlord48> althought if i had another card i would just use it for now .. but i none of them work :P
<sithlord48> and to be fair i know people who do the same w/ ati cards (but so far this card has been working for me )
<jmichaelx> i just upgraded to lucid. everything seems to have gone well, except for the fact that my KDE panel is missing. would anyone know what i should do to get a panel to appear?
<Typos_King> jmichaelx:  try plasma-desktop
<rats> cd /home/hrbllv421
<Typos_King> ?
<sithlord48> does anyone know how to remove the ati driver so i can install the new version for lucid ?
<Typos_King> sithlord48:     try checking in the installed apps, assuming it shows there, ->   dpkg -l | grep -i ati;   and use its name to remove it with -> sudo dpkg -r PACKAGENAME;
<sithlord48> typos_king , its not installed that way .. the package needs to be removed first when i try i get "set FORCE_ATI_UNINSTALL enviromental var then rerun (tried that w/ export .... ) no luck
<sithlord48> does ne one know where i can get driver help , for ati ?
<Typos_King> !ati | sithlord48
<ubottu> sithlord48: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sithlord48> !ati?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sithlord48> typos_king .. thanks :)
<sithlord48> how do i find my version of xorg ?
<Typos_King> ...
<sithlord48> well xorg --version don't work ... like it does w/ most other things :)
<Typos_King> I think you can check in /var/log/X.org.0.log
<Typos_King> I think you can check in /var/log/Xorg.0.log   <---
<Typos_King> ahh... ->   Xorg -version
<Typos_King> there
<sithlord48> thanks 7.6 here :)
<cristian> hello
<Typos_King> allo
<sithlord48> wow u know its been so long since i had to tweak my xorg.conf i almost forgot i can do it . well if i can get basic 3d working i'll be happy and wait for a newer driver
#kubuntu 2010-04-20
<apple_cat> sithlord48: I didn't think xorg.conf did anything anymore ?
<sithlord48> apple_cat, it does just not by default.
<txwikinger> apple_cat: most of the time it works with the default configuration, but you can still add things or change it
<TommyThaGun> how do you change the my video output from 32 to 16 in KDE?
<Typos_King> TommyThaGun:   do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<WXZ> hey I'm using gubuntu for the first time since about yesterday and I love it
<WXZ> but I can't seem to find support on how to set up different panels on different workspaces
<WXZ> is it possible in kubuntu?
<Typos_King> gubuntu?
<Typos_King> that's a new one
<Typos_King> heh
<francois> I've copied all the .deb files from another installation's /var/cache/apt/archives to a new install, hoping that those packages will be detected and not downloaded over again, however it is not detected, is there a way to let apt know of the available packages?
<Typos_King> well
<Typos_King> ...
<Typos_King> what happens when you try to install something?
<francois> it does the normal thing where it says it needs to download the dependency packages, however all the needed packages are in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Typos_King> right
<Typos_King> ...
<Typos_King> I assume both installations, the other and this one are the same versions?
<francois> exactly
<Typos_King> well
<Typos_King> it usually should, not always, cuz you have to keep.... what version is it again? 9.1?
<francois> lucid beta1
<Typos_King> anyhow, there's a channel for it you know :|
<Typos_King> hehe
<francois> oh hehe, though I don't think it's something specific to lucid
<Typos_King> but, keep in mind that, when you do a sudo apt-get update;   it gets a new list and the newer list may not reflect older installation versions, even by say a number, like 2.2.1 to 2.2.3
<Typos_King> so, if the  list has been updated since you installed those .deb, then that'd explain why
<francois> could I do a manual install from the archives directory?
<Typos_King> sure
<francois> sounds messy
<Typos_King> in fact, I did just two days ago :)
<Typos_King> I back up my .debs too :)
<francois> cool =)
<Typos_King> not as messy, I gather, though I keep them separated
<francois> hehe I'd have to ask, because it's 2h30am and I'm asleep
<francois> how do I install it manually
<Typos_King> what I do is, say I  install, firefox, then go to the archives folder, and get them, and put them in their own folder, then I do a 'clean' to clean the archive and get other install files
<Typos_King> well
<Typos_King> if you know for one
<Typos_King> that all .debs you have there, contain all dependencies needed for all packages there, then just sudo dpkg -i
<Typos_King> if you're sure that's the case, all dependencies are met, otherwise, you'll find out when you try to run the app :)
<francois> great will try that thx so much Typos_King
<Typos_King> or..... you can.... install all, and do a -> sudo apt-get -f install;   to see if any dependency is missing
<francois> ok
<Typos_King> anyhow, dump all .debs to a directory, and do a -> sudo dpkg -i *;
<Typos_King> * will take all in one whamo for a install, and you'll get warnings, but dpkg will do it anyway
<francois> ok hope it works
<Typos_King> when done, do a -> sudo apt-get -f install; for any missing stuff :) or errors
<Typos_King> and apt-get will download any extras
<jhambo> Hi folks, fresh install of 9.10 here.  My wireless card is "Intel Corporation WiFi Link 100 Series" which seems to use the iwlagn module.  I can connect to WPA personal wireless at home but I'm unable to connect to the WPA enterprise network at school.  Is there anything I can do to get WPA-enterprise working???
<Typos_King> I'd say yes
<Typos_King> ditch knetworkmanager, and install -> sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome; and retry with that
<Typos_King> I'm thinking it may be the network manager, thus
<francois> Typos_King: I've looked more closely and it does seem that apt-get only wants to download the newer versions
<Typos_King> francois:   yeah, my .debs I had were several weeks old... so... .thus my manual intall :), but it all went ok, I only had to dl 1 file :)
<Typos_King> and as I said, I keep my .debs package-separated in their own folder, and I'd run like that using *
<Typos_King> there might have been... 2 or 3 packages that apt-get did cuz the version was still the same in the repositories :)
<jhambo> Typos_King: I tried installing network-manager-gnome and using that instead of the kde network manager but I still can't connect to WPA enterprise networks.  WICD wont let me connect either.  In short it's impossible for me to connect to the WPA enterprise protected network at school, rendering my laptop almost useless in ubuntu...  :(
<jhambo> btw it works in Debian lenny
<Typos_King> heheh
<Typos_King> maybe.... you're missing stuff
<jhambo> like?
<Typos_King> install the linux-backports-modules maybe
<jhambo> tried that already
<Typos_King> .. has to be something... can't say
<Typos_King> since I don't connect to wpa enterprise
<jhambo> well thanks for the try
<[Relic]> Is there a shut down log or a way to make one?  I want to know what keeps throwing the warning bells on my motherboard
<txwikinger> [Relic]: look at the dmesg or kernel logs
<[Relic]> looks like everything is from boot on
<txwikinger> well. from boot until it is shutdown
<[Relic]> and I need the whole shut down record to see what is making the motherboard alarm go off
<[Relic]> so once it shuts down, there isn't anything there since I have to reboot to check
<txwikinger> the old log is kept and new started when you reboot
<spaulding> Is there a known issue with Firefox crashing/freezing when trying to view video?
<txwikinger> [Relic]: look at dmesg.0,, dmesg.1.gz etc
<txwikinger> spaulding: not that I know of.. I can watch videos
<txwikinger> which release of Kubuntu/Firefox do you use?
<spaulding> 10.04 and 3.7.. had same issue on 9.10 with 3.7.. thinking its ff
<spaulding> chrome works :p
<txwikinger> 3.7? I have 3.6.3 FF
<spaulding> yea.. stable will probably work.. have issues with all the pre, beta, and alpha builds in windows too
<txwikinger> is it 64bit or 32bit
<spaulding> was jw if it was me.. ff is 32 bit only os's are 64
<txwikinger> well.. you need to have the right build of FF
<spaulding> there is no 64bit FF.. 64 bit browsers arent compatable with most websites
<spaulding> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.3a4pre) Gecko/20100407 Ubuntu/10.04 (lucid) Minefield/3.7a4pre
<spaulding> as i said its not a biggy just annoying.. FF has been having issues i think the past month or so.. btw this is my first time in a irc channel in id say 4-5 years
<[Relic]> flash 64bit has serious problems
<txwikinger> well.. still there is a difference between 64bit and 32bit
<txwikinger> I have encoutered certain bugs only on 64bit systems
<spaulding> i havent even tried messing with 64bit browsin.. tried for all of about 5 min.. pissed me off and was like screw this..
<spaulding> still learnin the basics in kubuntu reason some things kinda make no sense crashed like 3 different wubi installs before i finally did a legit partition install
<txwikinger> well. wubi is more a test install
<spaulding> true.. good to see if you like it and wanna try
<spaulding> bad because it is finiky
<iconmefisto> when I try switching to a VT, I get a blank screen with blinking cursor. any ideas?
<txwikinger> iconmefisto: check if the vts are enabled in upstart
<iconmefisto> txwikinger: where do I check that? I don't understand how upstart works
<txwikinger> iconmefisto: look in /etc/init/ for the tty?conf files
<txwikinger> check which runlevels they will be started
<Baal> i just installed a new geforce gt 220 on my kubuntu 10.04 beta but says "out of range" after showing the bios info
<Baal> please help
<iconmefisto> txwikinger: tty1.conf says "start on stopped rc RUNLEVEL=[2345]". all the others say [23]
<txwikinger> yep.. that is why they don't start
<txwikinger> make them 2345 too
<txwikinger> or start them manually via "sudo start tty2" etc
<txwikinger> Baal: you might need the newest driver from nvidia
<iconmefisto> txwikinger: but why is tty1 not starting?
<Baal> txwikinger: can install it with other card and then reinstall?
<Baal> cause i can't do anything right now
<txwikinger> baal.. start the install disk with some other option
<txwikinger> you can select some things with the f-keys
<Baal> ok
<Baal> thanks txwikinger
<txwikinger> iconmefisto: do you have any errors in the rc startup?
<txwikinger> maybe it does not get to the point where it accepts rc as started
<iconmefisto> txwikinger: errors where? is there a log file?
<txwikinger> yes might be
<txwikinger> dmesg, kernel log or other logs in /var/log
<iconmefisto> edited tty2.conf. I'm going to reboot and see if tty2 works now.
<iconmefisto> txwikinger: still no tty's after the edit. but at least now I have some idea how it's supposed to work
<txwikinger> :)
<moderndayzero> hello, and sorry if im in the wrong room but i have a question me and a buddy of mine have been trying to get the "extra" option and compiz working in 9.10 using ati radeon with no luck any clues?
<txwikinger> did you try the start command?
<iconmefisto> sudo start tty1 ? yes, that starts a VT
<txwikinger> moderndayzero: that looks like a driver issue
<txwikinger> iconmefisto: well.. somehow upstart does not seem to trigger the start
<moderndayzero> yep
<txwikinger> moderndayzero: ask in the #ubuntu channel.. it is not kde-specific and there might be some people with an ati adapter
<moderndayzero> we installed the new kernel but were missing some package i belive but im lost at this point
<principal25> hola?
<iconmefisto> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<vivek_> !
<principal25> #ubuntu-es
<principal25> hola?
<moetunes> it's   /j #ubuntu-es principal25
<Morphinger> hallo zusammen
<vivek> hii!  I just came across a blog.. it was some review of Mandriva .. and the guy says that"Due to the strength of Linux, a typical Mandriva Linux system can run for months without a reboot.".. what does this mean.. what in linux makes this possible.. hope my question is clear...(and yes as you rightly guessed I am a newbie)
<dima> Hi. Is this a right place to ask lucid-specific question?
<moetunes> dima: try in #ubuntu+1 - that's the lucid channel for now
<dima> moetunes: kubuntu as well?
<moetunes> dima: yep
<nighteagle> hello :)
<Morphinger> hallo
<Morphinger> german??????
<moetunes> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Morphinger> danke
<moetunes> np
<robinking623> Morphinger: lol
<robinking623> Morphinger: sprichst du kein englisch?
<tomatto_> hello
<tomatto_> please, how to change root password after instalation?
<moetunes> tomatto_: there's no root password - use sudo and your login password
<moetunes> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tomatto_> I need root! no sudo
<llutz> tomatto_: sudo -i
<khaije|amalt> the keyboard detection steps when newly installing ubuntu... how do i re-run that... the attached keyboard on my laptop works fine but with the bluetooth keyboard ctrl, alt, shift etc. don't work properly
<tomatto_> llutz: it want to change user password, no root
<llutz> tomatto_: "passwd"
<llutz> err
<llutz> tomatto_: if you need a root-console, use "sudo -i" followed by your user-password
<llutz> tomatto_: activating root-account isn't supported and rarely needed in *buntu
<tomatto_> how do you tking isn't supported? linux must have root account
<llutz> !sudo | tomatto_
<ubottu> tomatto_: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<tomatto_> i know what sudo is
<llutz> tomatto_: but you don't know how *buntu works
<llutz>  Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tomatto_> llutz: i don't want to know how *ubuntu works, i need to use it for myself
<llutz> tomatto_: and i told you that it isn't supported here
<tomatto_> llutz: how root cannot be supported? how is it possible
<llutz> tomatto_: and if you wouldn't refuse to read, you would have your answer already
<moetunes> tomatto_: mac does it the same way - no root account - the user has admin rights or not
<tomatto_> how switch i to another keymap?
<freyr> hi there ! can anyone tell me how can i cut some characters from a folder name ? (e.g. i have this folder name: d1-123456 and i want to have only 123456)
<freyr> i want to do that for about 20+ directories automatically
<moetunes> freyr: right click - select rename or in konsole   mv -v d1-123456 123456
<llutz> freyr: look at "mmv" or "rename"
<freyr> thanks guys
<tomatto_> root is working...nice
<freyr> another short question: how can i compare the names of two directories ?
<tomatto_> how can i configure X ?
<iconmefisto_> tomatto_: is X not working?
<tomatto_> iconmefisto_: working, but have wrong resolution and doesn't set higher than 800x600
<tomatto_> iconmefisto_: what can i do with?
<iconmefisto_> !resolution | tomatto_
<ubottu> tomatto_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<iconmefisto_> tomatto_: do you have proprietary drivers installed?
<tomatto_> no, i am running it in virtualbox
<llutz> tomatto_: install guest-additions and join #vbox
<tomatto_> llutz: where is settings for loaded driver, when i haven't xorg.conf?
<llutz> tomatto_: create one, if you need. but you have to install guest-additions to make it work. ask at #vbox for more virtualbox-related support
<tomatto_> kubuntu has guest-x11 package...
<tomatto_> llutz: can i work without xorg.conf?
<llutz> tomatto_: you can, there is no xorg.conf by default anymore
<kgeek_> have u guyzz heard abt garena ?
<tomatto_> llutz: how can i add mode for resoluton? i make modeline for my resolution and add it to xrandr modes, but it still don't want to set. why?
<iconmefisto_> tomatto_: join #vbox channel. you need to install guest additions in virtualbox
<tomatto_> iconmefisto_: guest additions is already installed! but i have not right resolution
<iconmefisto_> tomatto_: //join #vbox
<francois> I made a swapfile with dd, and now I'd like to make it a bit bigger, but dd doesn't want to do anything if I: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/swap.img seek=8186760 obs=1kB count=0
<bentob0x> while upgrading to 9.10, the update software showed me an 'hdparm.conf' diff between my version and the new 9.10 one.  I clicked on 'keep my version' but I would like to see the diff again to see what is different, how can I get my hand on a clean copy of the most recent version of hdparam.conf?
<iconmefisto_> bentob0x: have you tried reinstalling it to see if it shows you again?
<francois> How can I resize a image file with dd?
<noaXess> how to get the curren trunlevel of a system?
<llutz> runlevel
<noaXess> i get unknown.. hm.. ssh won't start automaticaly on boot
<noaXess> in which /etc/rc?.d should S16ssh be linked? rc5.d and rc3.d?.. for normal boot, wiht X/KDM?
<llutz> runlevel will become obsolete with upstart, afaik
<llutz> noaXess: sudo update-rc.d ssh defaults
<llutz> noaXess: on *buntu rl 2-5 are equal
<noaXess> llutz: i get this.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/419188/
<llutz> noaXess: "sudo update-rc.d -f ssh remove && sudo update-rc.d ssh defaults"
<noaXess> ssh still not start automatically :(
<noaXess> some other service won't start to automatically..
<noaXess> hm...
<noaXess> seams it's not a application problem.. it's another..
<llutz> check logs
<naught101> I can't see my samba server in smb://my-laptop in konqueror, but I can see it with smbclient -L naught-laptop
<noaXess> have also virtualbox on that machine.. which won't start the vboxdrv automatically
<noaXess> llutz: and search for?
<naught101> anyone know how to get it working? I've followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba fairly closely...
<llutz> noaXess: anything errr-related
<llutz> noaXess: do the sevice start if you call them  manually?
<noaXess> llutz: yes.. and works normal after manuall start..
<iconmefisto> noaXess: I had that problem. with me it was an upstart bug. bug 500520
<noaXess> iconmefisto: launchpad bug i think :)..
<iconmefisto> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/500520
<noaXess> iconmefisto: thanks.. will check that
<tumii> How do I mount other partitions of a hard drive?
<iconmefisto> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or !QtParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<noaXess> iconmefisto: i just found this upstart entry in initctl list: upstart-udev-bridge
<noaXess> upstart-udev-bridge start/running, process 439
<noaXess> is that a part of upstart?
<noaXess> http://paste.ubuntu.com/419215/
<iconmefisto> noaXess: I downgraded upstart 0.6.3-11 to 0.6.3-10
<noaXess> iconmefisto: right on that way.
<noaXess> no change.. :(.. hm..
<iconmefisto> noaXess: some solved the problem with /etc/network/interfaces: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305226&page=4
<noaXess> iconmefisto: have checked that.. also no change..
<iconmefisto> noaXess: so now you have upstart 0.6.3-10 ?
<noaXess> iconmefisto: not yet.. have upgraded.. to 11 cause it was the same problem with v10
<noaXess> seams be another problem
<noaXess> my /etc/netwok/interfaces: http://paste.ubuntu.com/419222/
<appleseed> I have added swapspace larger than my ram, and when I hibernate or try to suspend to ram, I get a flickering cursor and then a screen lock prompt. Is there something I have to do to enable hibernation after having added swap?
<llutz> appleseed: add it to /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<appleseed> Actually looking more closely I can see a "USB freeze error" referring to my wifi usb dongle not wanting to suspend or something
<appleseed> llutz: ok will try that
<noaXess> iconmefisto: ok.. seams that i can't get it running.. how to start all services that should be run on boot, manually?
<llutz> RESUME=UUID=1234-5432-1234
<llutz> appleseed: use UUID of your swap-partition
<llutz> appleseed: "sudo update-initramfs" after that
<appleseed> llutz: thx so much hope it works
<iconmefisto> noaXess: sorry, I can't help with that. I don't understand the boot process too well.
<noaXess> ok.. iconmefisto but thanks for hint's
<appleseed> llutz: actually I use a swap image file /swapfile so can I add RESUME=/swapfile ?
<llutz> appleseed: i'm not sure if you can suspend to swap-file
<noaXess> any other.. some service won't start automatically.. still have tried to downgrade upstart, check /etc/netwrok/interfaces.. but no success.. now.. how can i run manually all nessecary services that should be run at bootime, without starting each one himself.. )
<appleseed> llutz: i'll try your advice and see what happens
<llutz> appleseed:the swsusp hibernation implementation needs a partition, won't suspend to a file
<llutz> appleseed: tuxonice does
<Oxymoron> Why isnt KDevelop4 ppa updated to RC3?
<txwikinger> Oxymoron: probably because nobody got to do it yet.. do you want to volunteer?
<Oxymoron> txwikinger: Sure, if nobody else is up to it so sure.
<isaac__> In Windows, in wireless internet settings you can set it to automatically connect to ANY open wireless network.  Dangerous in some cases yes, but in a university setting with multiple wifi connect points it's handy.
<isaac__> Is there any way to do this in Ubuntu?  Because I really want to.
<NCommander> Just a stupid question, has anyone gotten ubuntu one to work under Kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> NCommander: yeah
<NCommander> shadeslayer: on lucid?
<shadeslayer> NCommander: just install the ubuntu-desktop package and logout and choose gnome
<shadeslayer> NCommander: it should work...
<NCommander> shadeslayer: *shiver*.
<shadeslayer> NCommander: why?
<shadeslayer> NCommander: also #ubuntu+1 should have a better idea
<NCommander> shadeslayer: I have strong feelings about GNOME, and I try to avoid to have it installed :-/
<shadeslayer> NCommander: same here
<shadeslayer> NCommander: my Qt libs hate the GTK ones :D
<NCommander> shadeslayer: fight, fight, fight?
<NCommander> shadeslayer: thats not my issue, but yeah
<shadeslayer> NCommander: at one time i had Lubuntu+Ubuntu+Kubuntu+Xubuntu :P
<shadeslayer> NCommander: then KDE became awesome and took over my bandwidth :D
<NCommander> shadeslayer: ahahahahaha
<NCommander> win
<iconmefisto> NCommander: http://jjesse.wordpress.com/2009/10/26/installing-ubuntu-one-on-kubuntu-9-10/
<shadeslayer> NCommander: oh man
<NCommander> iconmefisto: doesn't work on 10.04
<shadeslayer> NCommander: i thought you meant installing ubuntu on kubuntu... missed out 'one'
<NCommander> shadeslayer: ;-)
<shadeslayer> NCommander: hold on
<renzo> stop
<iconmefisto> I didn't even know about "ubuntu one", but if it's like dropbox, I'm not really interested as I'm using dropbox now
<renzo> channel
<shadeslayer> NCommander: you might want to talk to apachelogger in kubuntu-devel or where ever you can catch him
<NCommander> iconmefisto: google is your friend on U1
<shadeslayer> iconmefisto: dropbox released kdropbox a few days ago
<tomatto_> please, how change locales to cz?
<tomatto_> iso... no utf8?
<llutz> tomatto_: sudo dpkg-reconfgure locales
<llutz> tomatto_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<tomatto_> llutz: it generates only for utf8
<morphinger> hallo  zusammen
<morphinger> habe firefox install und das quakelive wo wird das plug......
<alakoo> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<anj> Why am I seeing "cannot examine encrypted directory" before console logins?
<anj> I don't have an encrypted directory.
<anj> Of course, that might be why it cannot examine it. :/
<crystufer> Hey, how do I tell what mount driver ubuntu is using to mount my ntfs drive?
<crystufer> My current fstab looks like this (/dev/sda1 /media/Home ntfs-3g  user,defaults 0 0) but the partition doesn't work like that. It works if I comment that line out and restart the pc though. But I have to let kde do it by clicking on the drive.
<txwikinger> crystufer: you use ntfs-3g
<tomatto_> what is newest version of kubuntu?
<crystufer> txwikinger: could you expand on that though?
<crystufer> tomatto_: 9.1 karmic koala I believe.
<crystufer> tomatto_: Unless you want the beta.
<txwikinger> tomatto_: lucid lynx 10.4 will be out 29th of this month
<txwikinger> crystufer: that is the driver you seem to use
<txwikinger> Not sure what you want to know
<crystufer> txwikinger: That's the one I tried to use on my fstab. But it didn't work, remember. So I wanted a command to ask the computer what it's using right now so that I can specify that in my fstab.
<txwikinger> did you ever try just ntfs
<crystufer> txwikinger: I did not. Is that an option?
<txwikinger> I would think so
 * txwikinger does not have an ntfs partition around to test it
<txwikinger> however that is how I always did it in the past
<crystufer> I'll try that. Thank you.
<tommyq> Hi! I'm trying to plug my Garmin GPS to Kubuntu but after garmin_gps probing /dev/ttyUSB* isn't created. Does anyone know where the problem is?
<tommyq> Linux tiger 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:09:38 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tommyq> Another info on demand
<txwikinger> tommyq: have you ever look at this: http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/USB_Garmin_on_GNU/Linux ?
<tommyq> txwikinger: Yes, I have. Actually there is no info for me. They count with fact, the device creates after you probe the module. But it has no happend in my case.
<txwikinger> well.. maybe it is a permission problem
<txwikinger> how do you probe the device
<tommyq> sudo modprobe garmin_gps :)
<tommyq> I found in messages there should be message like "USB Serial support registered for Garmin GPS usb/tty to /dev/ttyUSB0"
<tommyq> But I've got "USB Serial support registered for Garmin GPS usb/tty" only - It means without device determination
<tommyq> And the device doesn't create
<tommyq> I found similar problem with 0.32 version of this driver but there's 0.33 in kernel 2.6.32
<txwikinger> not sure. and I don't have my garmin here atm to test
<tommyq> I found also that there should be mounted usbfs to /proc/bus/usb, but there's no /proc/bus/usb
<judgen> Howdy.
<judgen> Where is the settings for the compositing effects? i cant seem to find them.
<tommyq> judgen: Settings>General>Desktop>
<judgen> tommyq: thanks.
<judgen> how do i make windows unable to be outside the desktop? I want them to not be able to go outside the visual area, but rather snap back inside.
<demism> anyone get netflix working?
<demism> On another note, how can I get my touchpad mouse to disable upon connection of a usb mouse?
<demism> Under the mouse settings, the touchpad tab is not functional
<judgen> is medibuntu down?
<iconmefisto> judgen: yep
<iconmefisto> judgen: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/medibuntu-repository-down-what-to-do.html
<vbgunz_> why does visiting youtube in konqueror always say to upgrade my flash?
<vbgunz_> this is becoming a real annoyance. I never had this problem and my flash doesn't need upgrading *but* this happens in konqueror a lot now. if I close firefox and all instances of konqueror then relaunch konqueror right on to youtube, youtube works, no warnings.
<iconmefisto> vbgunz_: only on youtube? or any flash content?
<vbgunz_> hmm, im googling and it appears its a bug with youtube
<gcala> I, have installed lucid some weeks ago and used it without important problems; now I have installed catalyst driver from repository and they work good except that the boot splash screen isn't in native resolution (like with opensource ati driver) but in low-res and low-color depth; need some xorg.conf or grub special configuration? thanks
<tomatto_> txwikinger: can i upgrade from 9.1 to 10.4 ?
<Pici> gcala : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<gcala> Pici: ok, thanks
<ricardo_> hello
<tomatto_> can i upgrade from 9.1 to 10.4 ?
<ricardo_> hi, i need to restrict acces to ms messenger from some computer in my network, so how to do this with ip tables ???
<rork> tomatto_: 10.4 is still in beta but you can get it here: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/10.04-lts-beta-2
<tomatto_> rork: i know where download it. but i am asking can i upgrade from 9.1 to 10.4 if i have 9.1 already installed? after 10.4 will be full version
<rork> tomatto_: ofcourse you can, make sure to keep your userfiles though, either by backing them up, keeping them on a separate partition or using apt-get dist-upgrade
<tomatto_> rork: great
<ricardo_> noone know hot to block ms messenger with ip tables???
<iconmefisto> tomatto_: there's a link on that page with upgrade instructions
<txwikinger> tomatto_: you can upgrade either via the upgrade-manager or via the alternate iso
<txwikinger> !upgrade > tomatto_
<ubottu> tomatto_, please see my private message
<ricardo> hello
<ricardo> i'm getting a message saying that ipmas has no candidate for installation, some body can help me??
<moetunes> ricardo: try in console   apt-cache search ipmas   that might give a clue what to install
<moetunes> s/console/konsole
<ricardo> :( nothing
<ricardo> ipmasq is not on repositories now??
<moetunes> ricardo: have you enabled the extra repos?
<moetunes> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ricardo> multiverse universe (everything)
<moetunes> ricardo: there might not be a package built for it then
<moetunes> what is it?
<txwikinger> apt-cache policy <packagename> shows you if there is a package available and/or installed
<ricardo> nothing, i always use ipmasq to share internet conection, so now how to??
<Pici> ricardo: impmasq is no longer in debian either, see http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=538384
<ricardo> kk, so then ???
<ricardo> how to share internet conection?
<Pici> ricardo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<ricardo> not working for share conection
<TommyThaGun> in Kmail I keep getting this error: "Error while getting folder information. Unable to get information about folder [Gmail]. The server replied: Invalid folder: [Gmail] (Failure)"
<TommyThaGun> I think it's because because I'm viewing my main via IMAP google created a subfolders within a "gmail" folder, and kmail is trying to get mail for the folger "gmail" and there is none
<TommyThaGun> I tried unsubscribing from gmail though and you can't
<TommyThaGun> any thoughts? ever run into this issue before? the notification errors are a neusance. If I left it running I would come back and have 36 of them for every hours I was gone
<TommyThaGun> it's really annoying
<TommyThaGun> haha
<Delemir> i wish i had an answer for you but im not so familiar with that kind of problem
<TommyThaGun> I just changed teh notifications settings
<TommyThaGun> we'll see if that changes it
<TommyThaGun> that changed nothing
<TommyThaGun> oh well, back to kmail
<TommyThaGun> er..
<TommyThaGun> thunderbird
<TommyThaGun> whoa
<TommyThaGun> now that I closed kmail my fans calmed down and my system seems a lot more responsive
<Delemir> the process kmail was probably eating up all your cpu power i guess...
<judgen> Wow, an dist-update is really slow... i mean the download was fast, but now at unpacking its slow as dirt.. think it has been working for an hour or so.
<iconmefisto> an hour?
<judgen> yeah maybe more.
<judgen> yay it started with the settings now. Pretty neat, and my friends always claim complaining does not help =D
<iconmefisto> how many packages? that seems like a very long time, unless you're doing other cpu/memory intensive things at the same time
<judgen> ~1gb of packages downloaded. 1200+ packages.
<judgen> irc and kopete is the only things running besides the konsole where i do the dist-upgrade.
<iconmefisto> oh ok. have you just upgraded or something?
<judgen> karmic>lucid.
<judgen> is what im doing.
<judgen> Sorry for the multiple lines, my brin does not always function properly.
<txwikinger> judgen: You should not use dist-upgrade for upgradin from one release to another
<txwikinger> you better use do-release-upgrade for that
<iconmefisto> have you done the release upgrade, now doing an update/dist-upgrade? or are you doing the upgrade to lucid some other way?
<judgen> nope, just the way i've always done it.... dist upgrade.
<iconmefisto> a simple dist-upgrade won't upgrade to the next release
<txwikinger> judgen: dist-upgrade often does not do dpendencies correctly.. just an hint.. you can do whatever you want
<judgen> oh ok, didnt know that...
<judgen> darnit, forgot to backup my grub config...
<txwikinger> I mean when you move from one release to another.. .dist-upgrade is for updating all packages that have been updated within a release
<iconmefisto> judgen: dist-upgrade is like a normal apt-get upgrade, but it can handle changing dependencies or package name changes
<judgen> oh well, too bad im almost done then..
<judgen> aaw man, it reinstalled gnome...
<iconmefisto> but 1200 packages? you didn't change your sources to lucid, did you?
<judgen> yup
<txwikinger> well upgrade is better when you use repositories that are changing a lot.. because it handles better situation when part of the dependencies are not available in the repo without breaking anything
<judgen> but what about the magical cow powers =D
<judgen> i also hope it wont brake some of my apps. but we will see. Amarok 1.4 is just awsome.
<iconmefisto> amarok 1.4? wasn't that kde3?
<tomatto_> please, what package is for skype?
<tomatto_> i could not find it
<iconmefisto> tomatto_: download the .deb from the website
<judgen> tomatto_: its in medibuntu, alternatively you download it from skype.com
<iconmefisto> judgen: I don't think it's in medibuntu any more
<judgen> iconmefisto: indeed its in kde3, i have both kde3 and 4 installed.
<judgen> iconmefisto: oh ok.
<judgen> im off to see if the system still boots. =D
<tomatto_> please, do you have medibuntu.list?
<iconmefisto> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<tomatto_> why is it write to me, medibuntu connection refused?
<judgen> Seems to be working fine, with two odd problems. One is the annoying splash that never stops when booting (i boot into cli) and the kopete icon no longer show up in the kicker.
<judgen> (systray that is)
<iconmefisto> judgen: is the kopete icon hidden perhaps?
<iconmefisto> tomatto_: medibuntu servers seem to be having problems lately. you can use a mirror: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/medibuntu-repository-down-what-to-do.html
<judgen> iconmefisto: could be, is there a setting that i dont know about perhaps?
<judgen> iconmefisto: what new app does lucid use for that awful splash?
<iconmefisto> judgen: I mean hidden in the systray. click the < button to see hidden icons (if any)
<judgen> dont have any such button.
<iconmefisto> judgen: on the left of the systray?
<judgen> now i do, but no kopete isnt hidden.
<judgen> i had disabled the featre of hidden icons.
<iconmefisto> judgen: plymouth is what does the splash in lucid. lucid support in #ubuntu+1
<judgen> iconmefisto: ok thanks though.
<iconmefisto> judgen: if you're thinking about uninstalling plymouth, that's not gonna work
<judgen> disabling it then?
<iconmefisto> judgen: I think removing "splash" from kernel line in grub. or changing it to "nosplash". I think either is the same
<judgen> yeah i did that now.
<txwikinger> tomatto_: mediuntu is down at the moment
<judgen> where is the cli login screen's colour settings located?
<tomatto_> how to do liveusb from livecd kubuntu?
<iconmefisto> judgen: /etc/bash.bashrc ? not sure, but it looks like that's the one
<txwikinger> tomatto_: Install the package usb-creator-kde and use the same application
<judgen> iconmefisto: found it on /etc/profile, seems to work fine now =D
<mauri> i need help for my scanner canon lide 100
<Ahmed\> Okay well guys
<Ahmed\> i have some problem with Ktorrent and transmission, they just DONT downlaod Torrent @_@
<iconmefisto> Ahmed\: no torrents download? try downloading the ubuntu lucid iso torrent, see if it starts
<Ahmed\> Good idea
<Ahmed\> Can i get the link of that page would be helpful
<iconmefisto> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<Ahmed\> just a second
<iconmefisto> Ahmed\: that's not lucid, but still you can test the torrent downloads
<Ahmed\> yes sure
<Ahmed\> wait a minute
<Ahmed\> That torrent is working HUH
<Ahmed\> Other seems IDLE why !
<iconmefisto> old torrent? not enough seeders connected?
<Ahmed\> Well no actually it does have seeders...
<lemongrass> Hi! I'm experiencing problems with sun java in firefox! I'm unable to detect the java plugin, even after following the guide at java.com
<Ahmed\> I tried two same result
<dragoon> hey guy how do i install java in 10.4 thanks for your help !!
<txwikinger> Ahmed\: maybe the seeders do not allow you because you are not available from the outside or you have not enouogh upload credentials
<lemongrass> dragoon: We seem to have the same problem, except I'm on an older distro :P
<Ahmed\> Yes that could be the reason i guess.. i have noidea but thanks a lot for helping
<dragoon> lemongrass:  OMg LO
<dragoon> thanks
<dragoon> so maybe he just not install in that distroo lol
<lemongrass> dragoon: There seem to be a conflict with the pre equipped open source version of java
<lemongrass> dragoon: I basicly need to figure out how to link the correct plugin to the correct path
<dragoon> lemongrass:  ok allright
<lemongrass> dragoon: What's your problem exactly? Lack of plugin for Firefox ?
<dragoon> nop not in firefox
<dragoon> lemongrass:  i try to install frostwire and said error java
<dragoon> .deb
<iconmefisto> dragoon: sun java is in the partners repo in lucid
<dragoon> so i install java via the auto extratable form the java site but nothing mutch
<lemongrass> dragoon: There might be a simple config edit in your sake, the .deb is probably expecting to find java at a given path. If it doesn't, a "java error" is cast
<dragoon> lemongrass:  o i see
<dragoon> lemongrass:  let me try in konqueror if youtube work
<dragoon> lemongrass:  ok java not working in konqueror
<lemongrass> hmm
<iconmefisto> youtube uses java?
<dragoon> yep
<dragoon> maybe flash player
<lemongrass> dragoon: I think youtube is based on flash
<dragoon> ok do you have somthing using java
<dragoon> in linux i can see if it work
<lemongrass> dragoon: test your jre with www.java.com
<lemongrass> dragoon: choose "verify version"
<dragoon> lemongrass:  allright
<iconmefisto> dragoon: do you have the ubuntu partners repo enabled?
<dragoon> yep
<dragoon> from the source rep ?
<dragoon> lemongrass:  ok impopsible to find java
<dragoon> withj the verified thing
<lemongrass> I have the very same problem
<lemongrass> Check if you have a symlink to libjavaplugin_oji.so in your plugins path
<mauri> i need help for my scanner canon lide 100
<iconmefisto> dragoon: what do you get when you do: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre ?
<dragoon> he not find anything with that name
<iconmefisto> dragoon: you need to enable ubuntu partners repo
<dragoon> ok
<jason___> Just installed kubuntu  for some reason it wont install my graphics card. Ati hd 5750
<jason___> I mean in restricted driver section.
<lemongrass> jason___:  I reccomend using proprietary drivers for your card. I had to with my HD4880
<lemongrass> jason___: www.ati.com
<dragoon> lemongrass:  ok i remember where to find rep in 8.04 but in 10.04 im lost
<jason___> lemongrass: Thats what I was trying to achive  but the standard Hardware Driver just downloads it tries to isntall it and fails.
<lemongrass> jason___: It's a bit tricky. You'll need to download a .run file from www.ati.com, and then manually make deb packages from the content
<jason___> will give it a go
<iconmefisto> jason___: 9.10 ?
<jason___> lemongrass:  and here i installed kubuntu thinking itl solve driver issue
<lemongrass> jason___: Did you manually download the file from ati's webpages, or did you follow the automatic installation in kubuntu?
<jason___> lemongrass: automatic ...doing a manual now
<jason___> oh wait... i have amd processor...would that be an issue?
<lemongrass> I had trouble doing it the automatic way. There is a link on ati's pages to some unofficial support for their drives
<lemongrass> jason___: your CPU architecture doesn't matter in this case
<lemongrass> jason___: Umm... I meant manufacturer
<jason___> lemongrass:  thought so.
<jason___> iconmefisto: On website it says 10.3 drivers
<iconmefisto> jason___: no, I mean what version of kubuntu? 9.10 karmic?
<dragoon> lemongrass:  if you have a lil time can you said to me the link in my pc to find rep
<lemongrass> jason___: Check out the unofficial guide on how to make those packages if the automatic installation from the .run file for some reason doesn't work out as intended
<jason___> oh no. the beta one lucy? 10.4 i think
<iconmefisto> jason___: sudo apt-get install fglrx
<lemongrass> dragoon: one moment
<iconmefisto> jason___: also, the lucid support channel is #ubuntu+1
<dragoon> lemongrass:  ok thanks
<jason___> oh
<jason___> my bad
<dragoon> lemongrass:  want me to go there maybe ?
<lemongrass> dragoon: K-kickstart->search for kpackage->start K package kit. Choose "settings" and then "edit software sources"
<dragoon> lemongrass:  ok its not like 9.04
<iconmefisto> dragoon: the partners repo is in the "other software" tab
<lemongrass> dragoon: Hmm....there's a manual way to edit the list. Open a terminal and type kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<dragoon> yeah i do
<dragoon> no worry im ok
<lemongrass> dragoon: Be sure to know what to edit :P
<dragoon> i just said the source is not like 9.04 but i know what to do with that :)
<lemongrass> dragoon: Ok, good ! :)
<dragoon> lemongrass:  ok he found java now
<dragoon> lemongrass:  its really apreciate thanks for your help
<dragoon> lemongrass:  let see after the installation if all work
<lemongrass> dragoon:  No problem :)
<dragoon> lemongrass:  do you know if a 5.0 kde will comming out sometime
<jason___> dragoon: 4 is barely out yet
<lemongrass> Check out kde.org :)
<dragoon> jason___:  well for the 4 is on 4.4 now so yes is out
<txwikinger> There are enough roadmap left for KDE 4 at the moment
<spaulding> k got a newbie question.. installed a new cd/dvd burner and dont see it.. how the hell do i mount the thing (also dont think the last one was mounted either)
<jason___> itl still be a while .
<txwikinger> spaulding: start up k3b and there you should see it
<spaulding> no optical drive found
<iconmefisto> spaulding: do you have a disk in it? you mount filesystems, not devices
<spaulding> theres a disk in now yea
<iconmefisto> spaulding: lshw -c disk  <-- does that list your cd/dvd burner?
<spaulding> got dvd-ram writer phys id 0.0.0 bus as scsi2 so yea.. capabilities seem right
<spaulding> status=open just wont recognize poo it seems
<spaulding> still gettin used to the os btw
<iconmefisto> spaulding: do you still have k3b open?
<spaulding> closed atm.. forget how to pm too in irc
<spaulding> lookin in setup devices in k3b and its showing no writer drives or read-only drives
<iconmefisto> spaulding: click "modify permissions" button
<spaulding> done
<spaulding> no devices listed
<txwikinger> what groups do you have for your user account spaulding
<spaulding> im part of everything cdrom ect checked that a min ago
<txwikinger> did you logout and in after you added the groups
<spaulding> didnt have to add
<txwikinger> ok
<spaulding> part of adm, dialout, cdrom, plugdev, lpadmin, admin, sambashare
<txwikinger> that should be sufficient
<spaulding> thinkin i may have to do the reboot thing to get disk to work
<spaulding> huh.. dunno what wodim is but it cannot do inquiry for cd/dvd-recorder if thats anything
<spaulding> it detected cd-r and says using /dev/cdrom of unknown capabilities
<BluesKaj> !wodim
<BluesKaj> !cdrecord
<BluesKaj> hmm , useless bot
<spaulding> hmmm might have to install lightscribe dunno why tho
<spaulding> ok nm wont work on 64bit install
<iconmefisto> spaulding: does wodim --devices  list your drive?
<spaulding> 0 found
<iconmefisto> hmm
<iconmefisto> is everything updated/upgraded ?
<spaulding> btw using Lite-On iHAS422-08
<spaulding> kpackage has everything at 100%
<spaulding> going to reboot
<Phoenixz> Using Dell D620 laptop VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) , with external monitor, I go to system settings, there I specify that I want 2 monitors internal below the external.. All is okay. Then I specify I want to see the external left of the internal (because its on the left of it... doh).. and X crashes! Same when I specify external to the right of the internal.. Is
<Phoenixz> this a known problem?
<spaulding> ok now i see it
<spaulding> lets see if it works when i eject and put it back in
<iconmefisto> wodim --devices finds it too?
<spaulding> yup
<spaulding> dunno wtf... forced install on lightscribe drivers is the only thing i did
<iconmefisto> all should be fine now
<spaulding> yea.. thanks for the help.. always gotta try new and different things when learning
#kubuntu 2010-04-21
<Phoenixz> Nobody on the X crash when configuring multiple monitors?
<seattlegaucho> question to the community
<seattlegaucho> Using kubuntu 9.04 and enabled desktop effects ... however Ctrl+F8 through Ctrl+F10 stopped working ... any ideas where to look for clues or how to fix it?
<seattlegaucho> already restarted kde and the OS a couple of times for different reasons with no change on the desktop effects
<Typos_King> can't say myself
<Typos_King> no to mention I don't use kwin anyhow as window manager.... sooo my key-bindings differ much :)
<phdp> I'm very new to KDE, where can I get info on my computer (processor, RAM, ...) ?
<iconmefisto> phdp: open konsole, and type: lshw <enter>
<iconmefisto> phdp: or install kinfocenter
<phdp> thanks !
<wujs> kkk
<wujs> ls
<wujs> ls
<maco> wujs: what are you doing?
<lucitu> kdevelop rc3 debs anywhere in the ppa?
<jacob_> hello, I have an ati radeon X800, and under System Settings->Desktop Effects it says "Compositing not supported". Could someone please help me to identify the problem? I can not find a compatability list saying this card doesn't support compositing, so I think there is a system error somewhere
<jacob_> Anyone have any idea where I should even start?
<jacob_> does no one have any idea?
<pm2> I'm on Kubuntu 9.10, and just recently Youtube told me to "go upgrade" my flash player.  Is there a solution for this for amd64?
<ubuntu> Hey i am running this in my virtual box :)
<navetz> is there a iTunes like media player for linux?
<marta__> ola a todos
<marta__> preciso de amigos
<genii> !pt | marta__
<ubottu> marta__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<marta__> falam portugues ao menos?
<marta__> i dont like brazilian
<genii> marta__: You can ask here in english ... there is also the Portuguese specific channel of #ubuntu-pt
<vivek_> I have aproblem with Kopete.. I am able to connect to my yahoo account using Kopete.. can see all my frds added there, can receive mesages from them , but cant send any messages,... I mean I send messages ,.. but they dont receive it...
<xiven> How much modification is required to integrate a QT application into Kubuntu?
<vivek_> I have aproblem with Kopete.. I am able to connect to my yahoo account using Kopete.. can see all my frds added there, can receive mesages from them , but cant send any messages,... I mean I send messages ,.. but they dont receive it...
<BuddhaBomb> what in the world
<vivek_> I have aproblem with Kopete.. I am able to connect to my yahoo account using Kopete.. can see all my frds added there, can receive mesages from them , but cant send any messages,... I mean I send messages ,.. but they dont receive it...
<vivek_> I have aproblem with Kopete.. I am able to connect to my yahoo account using Kopete.. can see all my frds added there, can receive mesages from them , but cant send any messages,... I mean I send messages ,.. but they dont receive it...
<vivek_> I have aproblem with Kopete.. I am able to connect to my yahoo account using Kopete.. can see all my frds added there, can receive mesages from them , but cant send any messages,... I mean I send messages ,.. but they dont receive it...
<iconmefisto> vivek_: still there?
<vivek_> iconmefisto:yes buddy how are you.. iam stuck up with something new ths time
<iconmefisto> the kopete problem?
<vivek_> iconmefisto:yeah
<iconmefisto> I don't have a solution :( just a question. do your friends all use windows yahoo clients?
<vivek_> iconmefisto:almost all.. at least the women do.. lol and that does matter
<iconmefisto> vivek_: so some are using kopete like you?
<vivek_> iconmefisto: not some.. only one and that is me :-)
<iconmefisto> want to try sending me a message, kopete to kopete? just to see what happens?
<iconmefisto> pm me and we can add each other
<vivek_> ok
<vivek_> iconmefisto:please wait a second adding
<Borg^Queen> hi people, I'm not using kubuntu, but I am (for the moment) using another kde centric distro and I need help. As it seems the devels for this distro have disappeared. When I plugin a usb drive, it no longer appears in kwikdisk (or fstab). We are using hotplug (I know, old) it was working fine up until 5 hrs ago. Does anyone have any idea what, if any middle app is used to modify the fstab?
<genii> Borg^Queen: Perhaps try #kde channel for generalized assistance
<Borg^Queen> genii: been there
<Borg^Queen> waited for 5 hrs,
<genii> Borg^Queen: Alternately find a distribution which also uses kwikdisk (like mepis)
<Borg^Queen> genii: looking into it now, but doesn't resolve the problem at hand.
<Borg^Queen> kubuntu has kwikdisk as well, just need to add it
<Borg^Queen> are you happy with it, kubuntu?
<genii> Borg^Queen: Yes, it works well for me.
<Borg^Queen> how do you like kde4 ?
<Borg^Queen> I'm guessing it used kde4 now
<vivek_> KDE4.4.2 is great
<Borg^Queen> lol thank you vivek_
<genii> Borg^Queen: I'm getting used to it. I had 3.5 for a long time.
<vivek_> you are welcome Borg^Queen:
<Borg^Queen> I was a heavy debian using for 4 years but it became too obsolete
<Borg^Queen> genii: currently on 3.5.x
<Borg^Queen> What I want is a kde centric distro with a real community, and a collection of rude people
<Borg^Queen> I know it sounds silly but I don't want to send a noobie into a channel where they will be abused.
<Borg^Queen> I recycle computers and donate them to children, the elder and home bound, these people are very sensitive
<genii> Borg^Queen: If these computers are somewhat lower specs you may want to consider a lighter desktop than kde4 (such as xfce or so)
<Borg^Queen> P3s and P4s
<Borg^Queen> Decent ram, they run the distro I'm using now with full KDE 3.5.x, no difficulties
<Borg^Queen> for really old stuff, I use puppy
<genii> Yes, thats a good choice
<Borg^Queen> Its got bite!
<genii> We grow offtopic from Kubuntu support .. :) Luckily it's slow here at this time.
<Borg^Queen> anyway I'll see what I can do about fixing my problem on my own. I've emailed bero, the founder, about it.
<Borg^Queen> aye, I don't believe a channel should be so topic ridged but aye.
<genii> Borg^Queen: Which distribution are you currently on?
<Borg^Queen> Ark Linux, I've been using it for years, but our lead dev has disappeared and they rest of us are just learning.
<Borg^Queen> Its a great distro but outdated now and only bero knows the deeps workings
<Borg^Queen> another reason I'm considering abandoning it as well
<Borg^Queen> but I want a kde centric distro
<genii> Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu has a very active community
<Borg^Queen> aye, but are they friendly, as I said, the people I deal with are always wounded by society.
<genii> Borg^Queen: We're here being friendly to you, are we not?
<Borg^Queen> Oh terribly mean
<Borg^Queen> lol
<Borg^Queen> I'll let it go for night, it late. Tomorrow I'll dl and test kubuntu as well as do research on a replacement. Either way, thank you for your time.
<genii> Borg^Queen: You're very welcome, have a good night
<Borg^Queen> gn to all
<Borg^Queen> gn genii
<Borg^Queen> gn vivek_
<bluebird> hi there! any body know this bug - When i use PolicyDialog and enter correct su password, window shaking and authorization failed, in log.auth - authpam_unix(polkit:auth): auth could not identify password for [user]???
<bluebird> hi there! any body know this bug - When i use PolicyDialog and enter correct su password, window shaking and authorization failed, in log.auth - pam_unix(polkit:auth): conversation failed  authpam_unix(polkit:auth): auth could not identify password for [user]???
<binary_> Sup guys?
<binary_> Nobody here today :/
<moetunes> most just idle until someone asks something binary_
<binary_> Well then how about I ask something?
<binary_> Ati Drivers on kubuntu wtf?
<binary_> why so hard?
<moetunes> what's hard about it? - I don't do ati
<moetunes> there's a link to a howto for setting it up binary_
<moetunes> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<binary_> Hah no I got it installed. I was just being sarcastic. I actuall had to uninstall the default drviers and install the proprietary ones to enable compositing.
<binary_> actually*
<moetunes> ahhh :]
<levar> i am new to kubuntu. How do i install firefox
<levar> and recieve the updates
<levar> how do install firefox
<GNU\colossus> levar: iirc, there's even a menu icon that automagically does that.
<GNU\colossus> under Applications → Internet, if I'm not mistaken
<levar> its not for me
<jussi> levar: open konsole. then type: sudo apt-get install firefox
<levar> also i would like to install kynaptic.
<levar> which i do not have
<kennethaar> Hi
<kennethaar> Clicking on links in thunderbrid doesn't make a link open in firefox. Default webbrowser is set to firefox. But it wont work anyway.
<godrisk> ?
<markit> !
<shadeslayer> !?
<edi_99> Hi guys. All of the sudden, my wireless just stopped working - it was working just fine uptill now. Everything KNetworkManager does is trying to connect and constantly asking
<edi_99> for a passphrase (which is 100% correct). I did an upgrade earlier, but it wasn't working even before that. Any hints on what I should do? I tried to reinstall as it was advised
<edi_99> in one of the posts in the ubutnu forum, but no luck.
<FloodBotK1> edi_99: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edi_99> Sorry about the flooding.
<hp> hhhhhhi
<hp> hhhi
<appleseed> hello there, I've just installed a fresh exaile on a fresh lucid kubuntu and I've almost got it working, save for the fact that there is no sound. I have attempted all the combinations of Normal/Unified and OSS/Alsa/Automatic/etc at the sound settings, but there is still no audio. My Amarok, system sound and Mplayer all have the sound working just fine. Looking at the shell output, there is no errors when trying to play
<appleseed>  a songso my question, do someone know perhaps what is wrong?
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<penocio> hi. i just  pluged a new 3d vga card. my original one was not working after my pc got a voltage shock. the new one is 64mb but is giving a yellowish view. why is that so?
<sas> hi i need some help plz. my termianl is closing every time after edditing profiles
<sas> remove --purge and reinstall has no effect
<sas> how can i edit the profile settings of the Terminal (konsole) without starting it in kde (there it crash's)
<sas> sry 4 bad english
<sas> deutsch ginge auch ^
<maco> edit ~/.kde/share/apps/konsole/Shell.profile  i think
<sas> thx i try
<xsonicx> yooo
<sas> maco: thx works fine now ;)
<maco> yay
<sas> so....thx 4 help i've to go ;) see u soon
<sas> @all
<xsonicx> puta
<jorgino> hallo
<txwikinger> !ask | jorgino
<ubottu> jorgino: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ibelouis> i tried to switch from windows 7 to newest kubuntu......
<ibelouis> no internet = hard to switch =\
<ibelouis> anyway to make my wireless conenct on kubuntu? is scans and finds the network, says connecting, then getting address but then disconnects
<rork> !wireless | ibelouis
<ubottu> ibelouis: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ibelouis> thx, ill give that a try
<rork> I know nothing about that topic, I higly prefer having cables around but I hope the documentation can help you. Otherwise just hang around, I know there are a few people here who can probably help you.
<xiven> How big a task am I looking at for modifying a Qt app to work with Kubuntu? It's an issue with Canonical's Qt patching...
<ibelouis> well i have 2 linksys usb sticks
<ibelouis> one works, one doesnt
<ibelouis> but the one that works wont conenct
<ibelouis> i even tried disabling wireless security on router and i get same problems when trying to connect
<kalipus> ibelouis: use the gnome network manager
<ibelouis> i didnt see that, i used the one that popped up on taskbar
<kalipus> it works for me better and has more options
<daskreech> ibelouis: how far into connecting does it get?
<ibelouis> dont think it was gnome though
<ibelouis> says connecting, aqquring address, disconencts
<kalipus> u can use the gnome one on kubuntu, no problem ;)
<ibelouis> pops up asking for password numerous times too
<ibelouis> even on unsecure it pops up asking if theres a password
<kalipus> its buggy ^^
<ibelouis> how do i go about installing the gnome one on kde?
<ibelouis> offline install obviously
<kalipus> never worked for me on umts, and i was annoying so set up any little detail, so i use the gnome one, which has a great setup
<kalipus> bette to get the pc via wire online, offline is little difficult cause of depends.
<ibelouis> if i had a 100ft cable layin around it might reach
<ibelouis> but thats not an option =\
<kalipus> ^^
<kalipus> look what u need and download it: http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/jaunty/network-manager-gnome
<ibelouis> those will work on 10.0.2 kubuntu?
<kalipus> dont know
<kalipus> search
<ibelouis> wouldnt it be easier downlaoding the whole gnome install disc and installing from that?
<kalipus> dont think there are the packages on
<kalipus> dont know, sorry
<kalipus> offline install sucks, get a cafe, drink a coffee and use there wlan :)
<kalipus> i will do too in few min
<ibelouis> carrying a double wide tower with 32 inch monitor into a cafe......
<ibelouis> wouldnt be to much fun
<ibelouis> and if i could use wlan, i wouldnt need to lol
<kalipus> ^^ right
<ibelouis> thought about setting up tethering on my iphone again and trying it
<ibelouis> didnt kno if kubuntu would pick it up though
<kalipus> or u insatll first ubuntu and then the kde enviorment
<kalipus> i am also not very comfortable with wlan problems, always used a wire :)
<ibelouis> i did to, til i caught ex cheating and moved back with mom til i finish school
<ibelouis> its all wireless here though since modem/router at far end of house
<ibelouis> think ill reformat that drive for ubuntu and make sure wireless works and if so ill add on the kde
<ibelouis> thx for the suggestions
<kalipus> but before complete reinstall, check with livemode if it really works ;)
<Mistery> hi all
<otswim> hello, i have a program which is running, i would now like to stop it and shutdown my computer; is it possible to get back the computation to the point where it stopped and continue afterwards?
<Mistery> i have a problem with mysserver 5
<rork> Mistery: please explain the problem, if anyone knows he'll probably help you but it might take some time
<chuckf> otswim: much of it depends on if the program is designed to do so
<Mistery> rork: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<otswim> chuckf: i was hoping that there would be a general solution
<chuckf> Mistery: what excatly are you trying to do
<otswim> that would save the stack somehow and restore it
<Mistery> chuckf: mysql -u root -p
<chuckf> Mistery: I'm not a mysql person, sorry
<txwikinger> Mistery: wrong password most likely
<iconmefisto_> my tty's don't start on boot. if I do sudo initctl list | grep tty it lists all the tty's as "stop/waiting"
<txwikinger> iconmefisto_: I had the same problem
<txwikinger> I changed the configuration files for upstart
<iconmefisto_> txwikinger: which ones? tty?.conf  ?
<txwikinger> yes
<txwikinger> I think 2-6 are not started anymore automatically
<txwikinger> you need to add the other runlevels to it
<iconmefisto_> txwikinger: my tty1.conf http://pastebin.com/L4M1B4sb
<txwikinger> iconmefisto_: that looks like mine
<iconmefisto_> txwikinger: tty[2-6].conf however only have RUNLEVEL=[23]
<txwikinger> yeah.. add runlevel 4 and 5 to them
<txwikinger> So they should come up even if rc never finishes which is what tty1 is waiting for
<txwikinger> anyhow.. you can always start them with "sudo start tty2" etc
<iconmefisto_> txwikinger: yeah, figured out how to start them, but if X doesn't start for some reason, I can't do that
<txwikinger> well.. 2-6 don't wait for anything
<txwikinger> so if you add the missing runlevels they should start in any event
<iconmefisto_> txwikinger: don't quite understand the explanation, but what would have caused this? should it be RUNLEVEL=[2345] in all of them, or is this a workaround for some other upstart problem?
<txwikinger> iconmefisto_: "start on runlevel [2345] " starts on  any event
<txwikinger> there is nothing it waits for
<txwikinger> tty1 waits first for rc to finish (that is the old init.d/ rc?.d System-V  startup
<iconmefisto_> ok, I'm going to reboot and test this. thanks txwikinger
<iconmefisto_> I swear kubuntu irc support is better than ubuntu
<iconmefisto_> :)
<iconmefisto_> are kde users smarter? or used to dealing with more problems?
<geronimo_> Hello everybody
<geronimo_> Is there some kind of help page for missing sound support in kubuntu lucid lynx beta (Flash/Skype)
<maco> iconmefisto_: obviously the former, since we use kde ;-)
<geronimo_> maco: did my question destroy your point? ^^
<iconmefisto_> ok, rebooting now, back soon
<felipe__> oo
<maco> geronimo_: do you ahve other programs running that use sound at the same time? flash likes ot hog the device
<geronimo_> maco: yes I have that, I use 64 bit btw
<geronimo_> maco: installed kubuntu-restricted-extras like right away
<maco> try closing other programs that use sound, closing your browser, then starting the browser back up. then flash might have sound while other stuff wont
<geronimo_> maco: you don't consider this a solution, do you?
<maco> personally, using pulseaudio seems to make things easier for me, but i know some people think it breaks worse on kde
<BluesKaj> geronimo_, did you install kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<maco> BluesKaj: geronimo_ just said they did
<BluesKaj> o0k, sorry geronimo_
<geronimo_> ^^
<maco> geronimo_: no its not a solution to the fact that adobe writes crappy code :)
<BluesKaj> was distracted
<geronimo_> maco: what about skype then?
<geronimo_> maco: getting the feeling, that it's some kind of KDE problem, worked in ubuntu, all aside
<geronimo_> maco: like flash, exaile, skype
<maco> geronimo_: for me, using flash 10 and the pulse-aware skype with pulseaudio and setting pulse to be default device in systemsettings is what works best, because pulse will handle mixing instead of letting flash hog the device
<maco> geronimo_: ubuntu uses pulseaudio. kubuntu doesn't.
<geronimo_> maco: it uses jack, right?
<maco> no
<maco> kubuntu doesnt use either
<geronimo_> okay
<BluesKaj> ok, geronimo_ , some ppl think pulseaudio is a problem on their setups and some solve it by removing it.
<maco> ubuntu studio, i think, uses jack. jack is for professional audio.  pulse is for desktop audio.
<geronimo_> ah okay, thanks maco
<geronimo_> maco: is it a lot of work to get it to work with kubuntu?
<maco> BluesKaj: yeah i think they just need to learn how to configure it
<iconmefisto> but you can use jack and pulseaudio in kubuntu
<maco> geronimo_: no, you go to systemsettings, click on multimedia, and set pulseaudio as the default.  i'd reboot afterward to make sure it all starts in the right order
<maco> iconmefisto: yeah, just neither is default
<geronimo_> looks like I have jack installed
<iconmefisto> geronimo_: some audio apps might have it as a dependency
<BluesKaj> maco, I just remove it , my audio setup is simple stereo so alsa by itself works fine
<maco> geronimo_: you might want to try to get help from crimsun. i think he knows how to make jack play nice
<iconmefisto> usually jack is started/stopped manually before starting an audio app that uses it for low latency audio
<geronimo_> okay
<iconmefisto> geronimo_: do you have jackd running?
<geronimo_> doesn't look like it
<geronimo_> I'll install it
<iconmefisto> geronimo_: qjackctl is a gui to start/stop jack, and configure it
<vince> hi guys
<vince> (girls)
<iconmefisto> txwikinger: btw, still no tty's
<txwikinger> iconmefisto: that's odd
<txwikinger> maybe something with your upstart is off
<vince> question: how can I remove the kde-desktop logo in top right hand corner of the kde menu ? It's all messed up since lucid when you use custom themes
<BluesKaj> geronimo_, good luck with jack , I hope iconmefisto sticks around to help you with it
<geronimo_> that bad?  :D
<BluesKaj> maybe it's beyond my abilities , geronimo_ , I hear itworks for some ppl
<iconmefisto> geronimo_: jack is only useful for programs that can use it. eg, audio recording/sequencing work
<txwikinger> iconmefisto: but "sudo start tty2" works?
<txwikinger> iconmefisto: what release are you on?
<iconmefisto> txwikinger: yes it works. on lucid with this problem
<vince> question: how can I remove the kde-desktop logo in the top right hand corner of the kde menu ? It's all messed up since lucid when you use custom themes
<iconmefisto> vince: not an answer really, but you could use lancelot menu instead
<vince> indeed.
<vince> (not an answer :p)
<txwikinger> iconmefisto: look at this http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/Debugging
<txwikinger> maybe you can get some more info with the debugging
<jhambo> hi folks, on 9.10, launching kmail or kontact gives a segmentation fault with the following dumped to the command line: http://paste.ubuntu.com/419949/.  I'd greatly appreciate any help to get these programs working.
<vince> hi
<vince> have you tried to delete the config files ?
<jhambo> vince: which ones?
<garikoitz> hola
<vince> home\user\.kde\apps\
<vince> just the kmail folder though
<vince> rename it, KDE will create new config files
<vince> home\user\.kde\share\apps\
<jhambo> vince: I did an `aptitude purge kmail; aptitude install kmail`. and it still doesn't work
<jhambo> vince: one sec have to log out and back in
<garikoitz> alguien sabe hablar español ¿?
<vince> un poco
<vince> haha
<garikoitz> necesito entrar por Undernet y no se como hacerlo. . .
<alakoo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<garikoitz> no me deja nada mas que el servidor de ubuntu.
<vince> "/server <undernet server>"
<vince> nope not working
<garikoitz> escribo tal cual ¿?
<vince> no
<Pici> garikoitz: /join #ubuntu-es
<garikoitz> "/server <undernet server>"
<vince> no fuctiona
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<seattlegaucho> ubottu: I was about to post it :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vince> pwnt
<seattlegaucho> garikoitz: es possible que haya un #kubuntu-es
<garikoitz> y alli en ese canal que hago ¿?
<seattlegaucho> garikoitz: lo mismo que estás haciendo acá done el lenguaje oficial es inglés
<garikoitz> estoy en el canal Ubuntu-es
<seattlegaucho> *donde
<garikoitz> gracias
<garikoitz> muy amable
<jhambo> vince: back
<vince> yep
<vince> so ?
<jhambo> for some reason doing a aptitude purge kmail doesn't get rid of the config files like I thought it would
<vince> so have you tried my method ?
<vince> usually i go manually, it's the only way to know for sure
<jhambo> vince: goood god! it worked!!! I probably bashed my head on this for 6 hours since yesterday.  I got all side tracked into trying to fiddle with the akonadi server
<jhambo> your method worked
<vince> usually when something goes wrong with an app, deleting the config files manually is the best option
<vince> glad to hear it worked
<antonio_> hi
<vince> hi
<jhambo> yes many many thanks.  Now I'm off to understand what aptitude purge actually does...
<Delemir>  /agree with vince i do this all the times
<vince> I think it deletes all the packages you downloaded and that are not used anymore
<jhambo> vince: got it - purge deletes the system wide config but never touches the user home directories
<vince> jhambo: cheers I didn't know that
<ary> one question: I'm using ubuntu 9.10 with kde 4.3. I want to install kde 4.4. I read that I need to use Kubuntu PPA Backports (4.4)
<ary> doing: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<ary> my question is: it'll upgrade to kde 4.4 or to the current backport version?
<ary> hello???
<moetunes> ary: I've never done it but try   apt-cache search kde4   to check
<vince> I did
<vince> I just followed to instructions on kde.org
<vince> nope sorry, kubuntu.org
<vince> you might have to reinstall plasma-desktop though
<vince> or delete your current kde config files and let kde 4.4 recreate them
<vince> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4.2
<vince> ary:
<ary> vince: okey... but my question is: Does the backports has only kde 4.4 or will it change for new version every time
<ary> for example: kde4.4 then kde 4.5 then 4.6 ...etc
<vince> I think you will have the option to upgrade everytime thee is a new version yeah
<vince> via kpackagekit
<vince> i started out with kde 4.4
<vince> and I had the option to upgrade to 4.4.1
<vince> then 4.4.2
<vince> kpackagekit will let you know :)
<ary> ahh okey. But backports doesn't work only with 4.4.x.? Maybe later it will change for 4.5 for example
<vince> That I don't know
<vince> It's not gonna change to 4.5 anytime soon though
<txwikinger> ary: packages are tested before they go into backport
<txwikinger> backport does not contain experimental stuff.. for that there are other ppas
<ary> txwikinger: and what happend if today backports have 4.4 and tomorrow they have 4.5? My kde 4.4 will change when I try to upgrade it.
<ary> maybe it's a problem for me :(
<txwikinger> Well... as long as you do not set upgrades to be done automatically, you have to manually do it
<ary> txwikinger: okey... yes
<txwikinger> btw... you can always look with "apt-cache policy <packagename>" what the different versions are that are reachable for you
<ary> yes...
<txwikinger> and when you change the repo/ppa list and do an "sudo apt-get update" it will change
<txwikinger> So you can take out the backports after your upgrade if you do not want to upgrade again
<ary> txwikinger: I'll install a minimal ubuntu, then I'll append repo/ppa, and then I'll install kde 4.4
<jesse> he
<txwikinger> Not sure why you install ubuntu if you want kde, but otherwise, sure
<txwikinger> or does minimal ubuntu come without a desktop?
<Guest29505> anybody have Any idea how to edit the installation screen on Ubuntu
<moetunes> yep no desktop
<ary> minimal ubuntu come without desktop
<txwikinger> ary.. you have to install kubuntu-desktop with the added repo/ppa
<Guest29505> hay guys
<Guest29505> i want to install mail server on ubuntu can anybody help..?
<ary> txwikinger: yes but I want a minimal kde
<txwikinger> ary: Not sure if kubuntu is the best choice for that
<hellmakrz> hey
<hellmakrz> can anybody help me
<hellmakrz> i want to install mail server on ubuntu
<ary> this the reason for that I want to install ubuntu with kde and not kubuntu
<txwikinger> hellmakrz: Which question?
<txwikinger> You asked two different ones
<ary> txwikinger: this the reason for that I want to install ubuntu with kde and not kubuntu
<txwikinger> Well. Kubuntu is KDE+
<txwikinger> and the packages in the ppa have additional stuff... maybe not a lot, but there is some stuff
<ary> txwikinger: for example?
<txwikinger> the notification system
<OxDeadC0de> Can I set windows in the background to be 50% transparent?
<txwikinger> OxDeadC0de: I believe compiz can do that
<RickKnight> Even after installing libdvdcss2-1.2.10 I still can't get DVDs to play on my Kubuntu 9.04 box. Can anyone help me with this?
<jesse> ho
<jesse> you
<wizkoder> moin
<wizkoder> just installed xchat on the n900. works fine :)
<wizkoder> huh. wrong channel
<icf7> How do I autoplay DVDs with kaffeine in Kubuntu 9.10? Manually invoking kaffeine works fine
<luis_> hi everyone good afternoon i am trying to install the newest version of pokerth, i have Kubuntu-8.04(hardy) but i just can't do it from the source can somebody help me please this is a src.tar.bz2 file and the few instructions i have found are so confusing help please
<sheytan_> I can't make a backup of my akonadi data in kubuntu. Got everything needed installed
<sheytan_> can someone help?
<icf7> luis_
<icf7> oops
<icf7> luis_: Uninstall currently installed version, download http://downloads.sourceforge.net/pokerth/PokerTH-0.7.1-linux-installer.bin?use_mirror= , open Konsole, type  sh Desktop/Pok*
<luis_> ok
<luis_> actually i haven't installed yet
<luis_> cd
<luis_> }
<icf7> luis_: Well, I'd prefer installing the Kubuntu version, just cause you get all the dependencies
<icf7> sheytan_: Why can't you make the backup? ( http://blogs.msdn.com/oldnewthing/archive/2010/04/21/9999675.aspx )
<luis_> and the command you gave says: Can't open Desktop/Pok*
<icf7> luis_: Did you download the file?
<icf7> luis_: and if so, into which directory? I just assumed Firefox and default settings
<luis_> i did download a file from the sourceforge
<luis_> it's a src.tar.bz2 file
<luis_> the file is on my desktop
<icf7> luis_: pls reread what I wrote. the .tar.bz2 is for developers
<icf7> luis_: You need http://downloads.sourceforge.net/pokerth/PokerTH-0.7.1-linux-installer.bin?use_mirror=
<luis_> the thing is that in the pokerth web they say old version cannot connect to internet anylonger, they said that i need the current version
<luis_> so i have tried to do it but i just can't
<icf7> luis_: You can't download http://downloads.sourceforge.net/pokerth/PokerTH-0.7.1-linux-installer.bin?use_mirror=  ?
<luis_> i can but the pokerth version in the repos is an old version and it won't connect to internet
<icf7> luis_: Sry, I can't follow. Which pokerth version do you need?
<luis_> this one
<luis_> that's the one
<luis_> but everything goes fine but then after installing it ADEPT MANAGER keeps telling me to update it and i do it, but it for some reason the system won't update it
<icf7> luis_: The current version of pokerth is 0.7.1. I advised you on how to install it, but you didn't seem to read anything I wrote
<icf7> luis_: The current version in the hardy repository is indeed 0.6, and probably too old
<luis_> sorry about that
<luis_> i am downloading the one you gave me
<luis_> this one suppose to be open with wine but for some reason wine won't open ot
<luis_> opne it*
<luis_> open cit**
<icf7> luis_: No, it's not supposed to be opened with wine.
<icf7> luis_: Have you downloaded http://downloads.sourceforge.net/pokerth/PokerTH-0.7.1-linux-installer.bin?use_mirror=  ?
<luis_> i did
<luis_> it is in my desktop
<icf7> ok, please press Alt+F2, enter konsole, press Enter
<icf7> luis_: A black window should appear now. Right?
<luis_> right
<icf7> luis_: Type (or copy)   cd Desktop && chmod a+x Poker*
<icf7> luis_:  (and press enter)
<icf7> luis_: Got it?
<luis_> ok
<luis_> it took me to desktop
<icf7> luis_: excellent. Now enter sudo ./Poker* . You'll need to give Ubuntu your password to install pokerth
<luis_> wow awsome
<icf7> luis_: Does that mean it works?
<luis_> it's done can't believe i send last night tryoing to do it
<luis_> thanks a lot men
<ubuntu> bvb
<luis_> works just great thank you very much
<icf7> luis_: Have a nice evening, but don't let me write everything twice next time ;)
<genii> !helpersnack | icf7
<ubottu> icf7: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<luis_> sure sorry about that take care
<vince> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<vince> !fuck
<Mamarok> vince: behave!
 * vince just wanted to know if the bot can have sex
<jhutchins_lt> How do I kill X on a system - bring it down to console-only?
<jhutchins_lt> pkill kdm seems to just cycle it.
<Mamarok> !language > vince
<ubottu> vince, please see my private message
 * vince agrees and apologises
<Mamarok> jhutchins_lt: try Ctrl+SysRq+K, that should help
<Mamarok> vince: thank you :)
<jhutchins_lt> Mamarok: via ssh?
<Mamarok> jhutchins_lt: if you can access it, yes
<Mamarok> I just don't know how to send that via ssh TBH
<jhutchins_lt> I would think that would execute locally.
<Mamarok> did you try to kill the X PID?
<Mamarok> jhutchins_lt: by number I mean
<jhutchins_lt> Mamarok: I successfully killed kdm, but it re-launched.
<Mamarok> not kdm, but X, which is /usr/bin/X
<icf7> Mamarok: Won't help either.   jhutchins_lt: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop  stops kdm
<jhutchins_lt> Mamarok: kdm is responsible for launching X, killing kdm should take it down, and appears to, but then it restarts.  Killing X should cause kdm to recycle to the greeter.
<icf7> jhutchins_lt: Did that work?
<jhutchins_lt> icf7: Had to reconnect to the remote machine, yes, it did.  Thanks.
<Mamarok> icf7: thank you :)
<jhutchins_lt> Must be a new behavior due to it being handled by Upstart.
<jhutchins_lt> (Which cause it to complain about /etc/init.d/kdm stop.)
<Ahmed\> How to select a default player for the media format files such as wma ? if i wanna switch the player to any other/
<Typos_King> Ahmed\:     System Settings > Advanced > File Associations,  there you set the player associated for each file extension or MIME
<Ahmed\> Thanks man
<ubuntu> IS YOUR TURBAN DIRTY?!
<Ahmed\> How can i install 3gp plugins on
<Ahmed\> Movie PLayer
<Typos_King> !codecs | Ahmed\
<ubottu> Ahmed\: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<appleseed> Hi guys; I'm really hoping someone can help me here. I have a fresh lucid on a new pc which uses [Intel HDA] audio which works in Amarok, although when I try to play sound in Mplayer I get:
<Ahmed\> Does ubuntu gets Virus ? i mean Does it ?
<appleseed> [AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm_hw.c:1293:(snd_pcm_hw_open) open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p failed: Device or resource busy
<appleseed> [AO_ALSA] Playback open error: Device or resource busy
<appleseed> Failed to initialize audio driver 'alsa:device=hw=0.0'
<Ahmed\> I am using it from a month works just FINE HUH where were i until now stickin to windows @_@
<Typos_King> Ahmed\:      any OS can get 'viruses', I don't believe there are any exemptions to such, is just a matter of taking the time, and most take for win32 platforms, so
<Ahmed\> HUH
<appleseed> I've tried many things, but even with alsa_oss installed the sound seems to work only either on Mplayer or Amarok, but never at the same time.
<Ahmed\> I don't have any anti virus for this or firewall, do i need anyting like that ?
<Typos_King> Ahmed\:   there are a few antivirus apps for *nix too by the way, but their security is in safer fashion then other OSes
<Ahmed\> umm
<appleseed> Is this an HD-Audio issue, because I distinctly remember it working on AC97 with exactly the same software, just on another pc
<Ahmed\> And firewalls ? i wish there was something like Looknstop
<Typos_King> Ahmed\:   the chances of you getting one in the near future is highly unlikely and even if gotten the chances of it making serious damage is also no likely too
<Typos_King> Ahmed\:     linux has firewall built-in the kernel, sooooo, you don't need to install any
<Ahmed\> HHHHHHHHHHHH Thanks a lot for the info really
<Typos_King> appleseed:    can't say... have you tried other players?  maybe is just Mplayer's settings for 'audio output device'
<appleseed> Typos_King: atm I'm running both Amarok and Dragon Player with both playing sound at the same time
<mentis_pl> hi, i have a ... problem ... i dont have 'up' arrow in dolphin ;P meaning the button to go up the tree... only back and forward... how to bring it on the screen ?
<appleseed> but I've tried all the Mplayer audio settings and none works, so maybe it's some obscure mplayer library I have to install
<Typos_King> appleseed:   maybe.... :), I use Xine-UI, which works peachy :), so
<appleseed> Typos_King: can you play videos with vdpau acc. ?
<Typos_King> vdpau acc?  who?
<Typos_King> did you mean .aac?
<appleseed> lol, nvidia acceleration
<appleseed> libvdpau1
<Typos_King> .... I dont have an nvidia videocard... I have an intel one :|
<appleseed> oh, can you play hd movies smoothly?
<Typos_King> my other machine has nvidia, a 32mbs one.. and played fine movies/dvds fine in xine-ui too, I can on this one as well
<appleseed> maybe I'll try xine-ui
<appleseed> but this mplayer sound issue is going to nag at me forever
<Typos_King> and the nvidia one also played streams asx/wmv in mplayer as well, which is the only thing I use mplayer for, saving streams :)
<appleseed> maybe I'll just switch to AC97 in the bios, I wouldn't know the difference between HD and that as I just use earphones anyway
<appleseed> I was listening to audio on Amarok, but it wouldn't work in Mplayer, then I installed alsa_oss and tried again, suddenly sound worked on Mplayer and Amarok stopped with 'HDA Intel device not working, switching...'
<appleseed> although I can play sound on Amarok and Dragon Player at the same time
<appleseed> If I close Amarok the sound works in Mplayer
<Typos_King> hehe
<Typos_King> not sure on mplayer, but I know you can change the device for audio output in amarok
<Ahmed\> What's the difference between BASH and Terminal and Konsol i wonder @_@
<appleseed> only one works though, HDA Intel
<Typos_King> and that might have been it, the installation of the drivers change something in the global sound configurations
<appleseed> I'm slowly losing my mind
<regeya> as long as it's at a slow rate
<appleseed> lol
<appleseed> You know I struggled the whole day just to make the builtin hibernation work, finding out after 12 hours that it was my USB3.0 that cannot be freezed
<Typos_King> Ahmed\:     bash is a Shell OS, whenever you open a 'bash session' is also interchanged with a 'terminal session', and there are many clients y ou can use, Konsole is just the default for KDE environments
<appleseed> a simple disable in BIOS was the answer
<regeya> oh haha appleseed :-D
<Typos_King> appleseed:
<Typos_King> "I have not failed. I've just found 10,000 ways that won't work."  ~~ Thomas Alva Edison ~~
<appleseed> hehe nice; it feels like I've got so much useless info in my head - i.e. how to fix 10,000 problems in linux
<appleseed> that's all I know about linux, just the problems
<Typos_King> appleseed:
<Typos_King>   crap enter key :(
<Typos_King> appleseed:  welcome to life 101
<Typos_King> it's been like so since you were born :P
<appleseed> Typos_King: yeah tell me about it lol
<appleseed> I'm going to restart and hopefully AC97 will do the trick
<cdoc> :'(
<Typos_King> ?
<Ahmed\> How can i DISABLE the Default bootscreen Which opens up KDE when i have selected Gnome as default i wanna see the PC to boot up like it was before installing KDE ? how
<Typos_King> ...
<Typos_King> Ahmed\:     not sure what you mean :|
<Ahmed\> Actually i wanna
<Ahmed\> see Gnome bootup screen
<Ahmed\> Not as Kubuntu
<Ahmed\> With that red xsplash screen ? when you only have Gnome you see it on boot up
<Ahmed\> ?
<appleseed> Nope, AC97, HD, all does the exact same thing with the exact same device names and everything. Woe is me.
<Typos_King> appleseed: A pessimist see the difficulty in every opportunity; an optimist see the opportunity in every difficulty. ~~ Winston Churchill ~~
<appleseed> Typos_King: Maybe I've been given too many 'opportunities' today then
<Typos_King> Ahmed\:    .... not sure on that, there's the gnome window manager, metacity I believe, and there's the gnome's desktop manager, which I'd think you may not have installed, and thus you don't have the option
<Typos_King> appleseed:   These days come and go, but they say nothing, and if we do not use the gifts they bring, they carry them as silently away.~~ Ralph Waldo Emerson ~~
<Typos_King> :)
<Ahmed\> Yeah
<Ahmed\> I dont
<appleseed> Typos_King: nice
<Typos_King> Ahmed\:  then I'd think that may be it :|
<Ahmed\> umm
<appleseed> Happy Day - I've found a solution. When I want to switch between Mplayer and Amarok, I can just stop the track or video completely and switch over, which is not so elegant but sufficient seeing that there's not much utility in listening to music and watching movies at the same time.
<appleseed> This however will not work if the track or movie is paused as the sound device is still engaged
<Typos_King> well
<Typos_King> depends
<Typos_King> if you're watching a black-white old silent-movie, and you want to play your own background :P
<appleseed> Like a Charlie Chaplin flick with some circus music
<Pisagor> Hello, i am using Linux Mint
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> could someone help me installing grub on an usb stick from which i can boot my install of kubuntu on another disk?
<ubuntu> and dont tell me that google is my friend i heard that one before  and it is known that google has no friends
<Typos_King> heheh
<Typos_King> ubuntu:
<Typos_King>   crap the enter key again :(
<Typos_King> ubuntu:     did you install kubuntu already on the usb stick?
<ubuntu> no i installed it on another drive
<ubuntu> and i want to boot that install from my usb stick
<ubuntu> i usually boot darwin/osx
<ubuntu> i just want to install grub on my usb stick so i can pop it in when i want to boot into kubuntu
<FloodBotK1> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genii> ubuntu: The basic process would be... boot a livecd. Insert the usb stick. partition it and format to ext2 or ext3. mount it somewhere like /mnt dir of the livecd.then from command prompt of livecd should be something like: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdd     (or sde or whatever the usb devicename is..NOT sdd1 or sde1 partition but the main drive name)
 * genii sips his coffee
#kubuntu 2010-04-22
<oslo> salut
<Typos_King> a tut monde?
<genii> ubuntu: Don't forget to do: sudo sync    before unmounting or not all data will be written
<thomas__> would someone mind helping me with a little webcam/skype problem?
<thomas__> well anyone would be great, my webcam works with cheese, it shows it in my video devices of skype but when i click test it doesnt turn my webcam on
<thomas__> well when i click test it shows my light on webcam on for a second then it turns off and doesnt show any display in the box
<genii> thomas__: Perhaps check your webcam model against the list at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<thomas__> Great cam, mic works too. ~$30. Works also "out-of-the-box" with 2.1.0.47
<thomas__> yup its on there
<thomas__> its a "Microsoft Corp. LifeCam VX-3000"
<genii> thomas__: Ah, that one
<thomas__> i had problems with it in linux mint could never get cheese to work or even detect it, but installed kubuntu and it detected it right away
<genii> thomas__: Perhaps try: sudo update-usbids              then unplug and replug it
<thomas__> genii: alright
<thomas__> command not found'
<Gla> hey all, I've been working on a product that allows for real-time, brandable, communities to be created on the web and I was curious if you guys would like to take a look at what we have to offer.  We've been working with a lot of communities on IRC and Freenode to get their feedback.
<genii> thomas__: You're on 9.10 ?
<genii> Gla: This channel is for Kubuntu support ... perhaps try one of the offtopic channels
<Gla> genii: suggestions?
<genii> Gla: #kubuntu-offtopic #ubuntu-offtopic for instance
<Gla> thanks!
<thomas__> genii: yes im on kubuntu 9.10 sorry was afk
<sanjana> hi
<genii> thomas__: Perhaps try sudo update-usbids.sh     then (if package usbutils is installed)
<thomas__> command not found
<genii> thomas__: I also am to and from the computer, no worries
<genii> thomas__: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install usbutils             and then try same command: sudo update-usbids.sh
<thomas__> i got an error to get rid of first.
<thomas__> genii: check this out? http://pastebin.com/Lgxaa4Dh
<genii> thomas__: Seems fairly self-explanatory
<thomas__> ive typed no+enter doesnt fix it
<pepee> hi
<pepee> I had this problem: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=229525
<pepee> now I want to go back to the open source driver, but KDE is still throwing error messages because of that file
<AlexZion> hi everyone, I need an help to setup kde lirc for my remote , someone can help me , please ?
<funcrush> Can i sync with google reader and akregator??
<thomas__> any idea how to fix this? ive typed no and pressed enter but it doesnt get rid of the error next time i run sudo apt-get update.. http://pastebin.com/Lgxaa4Dh
<cjae> anyone know what the screen I accidentally closed was asking for when I installed virtuoso-nepomuk
<cjae> I t was asking for a password or some sort
<cjae> of*
<cjae>  installed bacuse I need nepomuk search and indexing and it said I needed rdf database
<vikramanita> how do I edit the grub 2 menu? I'm installing Kubuntu for a family member, but they want to keep windows as the default OS
<tsimpson> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<tsimpson> vikramanita: there should be instructions there ^
<moderndayzero> hello does anyone know how to fix the "soft reset failed ( device not ready) error  on start up?
<firbfs> Anyone heard of issues with wine and 10.04 Beta2?
<gunsofbrixton> where do you set quassel to not show join/quit messages?
<iconmefisto> gunsofbrixton: right-click the chat window, hide events
<iconmefisto> and then set as default (if you want that)
<gunsofbrixton> iconmefisto: wow, that must be the most unintuitive setting I've ever seen :) oh well thanks anyhow
<iconmefisto> gunsofbrixton: it's actually very intuitive I think, but it's unusual. took me a while to figure it out
<gunsofbrixton> iconmefisto: well if it takes you "a while to figure out" and me as average user can't find it, that's not intuitive to me :)
<gunsofbrixton> next question, where to file a bug report on http://bugs.quassel-irc.org/projects/quassel-irc/issues ?
<iconmefisto> !bug | gunsofbrixton
<ubottu> gunsofbrixton: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<moderndayzero> anyone know how to fix the sound issue with the gfce nes emulator? when i have the sound option on it lags and crashes but without sound runs perfect
<Scherenhaenden> hi... i need help to install the wabcam logitech c500
<axakal> test
<Scherenhaenden> :S?
<Scherenhaenden> test?
<Belgy> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/webcam <== c500 is said to be compatible on 9.10
<Belgy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam should help, too
<Scherenhaenden> Belgy: well but i have 10.04
<Scherenhaenden> Belgy: i dont know if that is the problem
<Scherenhaenden> Belgy: i know that with other linux must be compatible
<Scherenhaenden> Belgy: but here..... well i dont know
<Scherenhaenden> has someone any idea:S?
 * TheDog is just checking out Konversation
<usf> salam
<usf> i have a 3g modem,can someone how to make it works on ubuntu??
<usf> can someone tell me how to make it work on ubuntu?
<genii> usf: Are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<usf> i'm using ubuntu
<genii> usf: Well, this is the #kubuntu channel. But anyhow... more info would be required for assistance... like what version of Ubuntu you are using, the make and model of your 3G modem, how it attaches (usb, wireless, etc) and the device:vendor code would be especially useful
<TheDog> usf went :-)
<genii> TheDog: This is what comes of starting a reply, getting distracted by work, finishing the reply :) Also not enough coffee....
<liav> 1
<liav> 2
<liav> 3
<liav> hi!
<genii> liav: Hello. Are you going to start counting again? ;)
<liav> what?
<genii> liav: Earlier you came in and went: 1     2     3       and then left. But at any rate... do you have an Kubuntu question?
<shadeslayer> genii: ever used evolution?
<genii> shadeslayer: Yes although not recently, i must admit
<genii> (all my emails are web based now)
<vivek_> hii .. I am trying to mount my sd card using the sd card reader on my system but it is just not identifying the sd card reader when plugged to the usb drive
<shadeslayer> genii: well do you know how i can download all the mail from gmail.com and NOT delete the mail from the my gmail accound?
<shadeslayer> s/accound/account
<liav> eeepc 900 + Kubuntu really bad?
<genii> shadeslayer: Not offhand, sorry
<shadeslayer> :(
<vivek_> anyone please help
<Belgy> result of lsusb ?
<liav> anyone speak russian?
<Belgy> is your sd card formatted ? etc etc ...
<TheDog> niet
<maco> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<vivek_> Belgy:no it is not formatted .. i can access it through my phone..
<vivek_> Belgy: when i connect my phone to the system through the usb port it detects the phone.. the system even acceses the built in memory of the phone but not the card in it.. so i used a card reader still the system cant get access to it
<vivek_> Belgy:Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<vivek_> Belgy:Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0781:b6b7 SanDisk Corp.
<Belgy> 2 possibilities : 1) your sd card is indeed not formatted => use gparted or-like utilities 2) maybe it is ntfs formatted (which would surprised me, sd card are mostly fat32 formatted when you buy it), and you don't have ntfs-3g lib
<vivek_> Belgy: so it means it is detecting sandisk card redeader
<vivek_> Belgy:so what should be done
<Belgy> i suggest you try gparted (dunno if there a kparted actually ) to see if it detects your sd card
<Belgy> be careful though, read a few about fdisk and mkfs
<bjorn_> how do I restart the taskbar-thingy in hardy (kde 3.5)?
<bjorn_> seem to have hit some button... and it dissapered
<kosmonaut> I got a problem with nautilus+ftp. When I connect and  browser in/to a ftp-server I got an 421-error. Too many connections(5) from this IP...What now?
<kosmonaut> any ideas?
<kosmonaut> oh...pfff. Not nautilus ... I mean dolphin :-|
<TheDog> :-) kosmonaut - I was scratching my head there
<kosmonaut> lol
<kosmonaut> sorry
<kosmonaut> I just found this here: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=84935&start=20
 * TheDog is playing with dolphin but is busy on other things
<vivek_> hii .. I am trying to mount my sd card using the sd card reader on my system but it is just not identifying the sd card reader when plugged to the usb drive
<vivek_> Belgy:neither is gparted detecting
<vivek_> however lsusb is showing sandisk(my card reader)
<vivek_> bigbrovar:welcome
<vivek_> bigbrovar:how have you been   ... i am stuck up in another trouble
<vivek_> iconmefisto:are you there
<iconmefisto> yes. hi
<zizo> ا
<zizo> اه
<vivek_> iconmefisto:hii buddy.. i am in a new prob this time
<Belgy> your sd card might be broken. Have you another sd card to test ?
<vivek_> iconmefisto: I am trying to mount my sd card using the sd card reader on my system but it is just not identifying the sd card reader when plugged to the usb drive
<vivek_> Belgy:both the sd cards are not working
<vivek_> Belgy: but i can detect both in my phones
<TheDog> vivek_: do dmesg | tail to see new events when you insert
<iconmefisto> vivek_: or tail -f /var/log/messages
<vivek_> TheDog: iconmefisto: have done a dmesg|tail pastebin here .. http://pastebin.com/v95xmcYK... would be great if you could have a look..
<vivek_> TheDog: iconmefisto:looks like it is detecting it there in the message but it is juts ot showing up anywhere
<TheDog> well - it looks good - so it looks like there's no auto mounting or the format is wrong
<TheDog> have a look at cat /proc/partitions
<vivek_> TheDog:How do i do that
<TheDog> type "cat /proc/partitions" at a shell prompt
<vivek_> TheDog:Done .. the paste is here  http://pastebin.com/jAdFgKfq
 * TheDog walks over to his server and stick a usb stick in to compare
<TheDog> so - for me, it gets mounted at /media
<TheDog> if you do df -h at teh prompt, do you see it listed?
<TheDog> (/media/serial-number)
<vivek_> TheDog:The results of df-h here http://pastebin.com/ifz9sHkV
<vivek_> TheDog:is this where it is mounted..->udev                 1001M  252K 1001M   1% /dev
<vivek_> TheDog:The device notifier still maintains no device plugged in
<TheDog> Hey - I thought we saw it in /proc/partitions - it's not there in your paste - so it will not mount...
<iconmefisto> vivek_: I googled that last line "waiting for device to settle before scanning" and found bug 355998
<vivek_> iconmefisto:what is this bug .. how do i get rid of it
<iconmefisto> bug #355998
<vivek_> TheDog:so what can I do to get it mounted
<iconmefisto> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/355998
<iconmefisto> vivek_: it's an mp3 player, but sounds similar. someone posted a fix, maybe it will help you
<vivek_> iconmefisto:it sure looks like my pastebin.. .. let me have alook at the post
<vivek_> iconmefisto:it is said that this--> http://pastebin.com/vnxDyLwu.. will help.. please have a look at it once again before i start the entre mess up
<vivek_> iconmefisto:but is that fix not for Jaunty.. I am running karmic.. wont they have done the fix already.. moreover if an sd card can run on someone else's karmic. then my sd ard should also run on my karmic
<iconmefisto> vivek_: as far as I can see, it's building, patching and installing one package. if it doesn't work, you can remove it easily
<vivek_> iconmefisto:ok I will go ahead.. but please do help me in uninstalling if required
<luis_> hello somebody tellme how acelerate de network red in linux
<luis_> ?
<vivek_> iconmefisto: when i do this..(apt-get install build-essential debuild). it says E: Couldn't find package debuild
<iconmefisto> vivek_: message #13 says debuild is installed with devscripts
<vivek_> iconmefisto: when i give the next command apt-get build-dep libgphoto2 .. it says 40 new packages to be installed.. need to get 44MB
<vivek_> iconmefisto: message #13 says debuild is installed with devscripts.. what does that mean.. sorry buddy
<iconmefisto> vivek_: if you install devscripts package, it will install the debuild package
<iconmefisto> *debuild program
<vivek_> iconmefisto: did this apt-get install build-essential devscripts and it says "0 upgraded, 28 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.".. shall i go ahead
<iconmefisto> vivek_: why not?
<vivek_> iconmefisto: Ok .. let us see..
<Dolgo> hellow
<iconmefisto> vivek_: you may need to enable source repository to the the apt-get source libgphoto2 step
<vivek_> iconmefisto:I dont know.. but when i do the step 2 it says 40 new packages to be installed
<vivek_> iconmefisto:this install is aking me something.. in a blue screen
<vivek_> iconmefisto: it sasys  Please select the mail server configuration type that best meets your needs.
<vivek_> iconmefisto:I selected no configuration.. hmm
<Kransac> Hi all
<Kransac> I've just found a press article dealing with Energy saving. It gives several tips to activate in the kernel options like CONFIG_NO_HZ. But it doesn't mention which file tese options are in. Does anybody know?
<lucitu_> Kransac: in the make menuconfig
<lucitu_> .config file
<Kransac> Ok, thanks!
<lucitu_> Kransac: np
<iconmefisto> vivek_: how is it going? hope I haven't made your problem worse
<Kransac> Way I ask what the whole path is?
<Kransac> way = May
<lucitu_> Kransac: am guessing you want to compile your custom kernel with this option on?
<Kransac> lucitu_: Oh yes I should have started with that question : Editing these options means you have de compile youre kernel? Can't you just edit the current one? Sorry for super newbee questions
<lucitu_> Kransac: the ubuntu kernel is already enabled.. at least in lucid..not sure on karmic
<lucitu_> Kransac: so no need to recompile kernel.
<Kransac> lucitu_: Ok, I guess I have to google a bit more about kernels. I'm not sure I understand what compiling means... but it scares me
<vivek_> iconmefisto:first two steps have been done.. now third
<James147> Kransac: compiling transforms the source code into mechiene code, ie from something a human can read/write to something a computer and read/execute
<Kransac> James147: Ok thanks
<vivek_> iconmefisto:Be around.. I might need your help to get rid of all that i have done if some mess up happens
<vivek_> iconmefisto:by the way what are these devscripts
<lucitu_> Kransac: yes these are options you set in make menuconfig and then compile the kernel..but you are in luck. the ubuntu kernel has this option on
<Kransac> lucitu_: Ok, this means that I can edit these options in a file like any configuration file on linux doesn't it?
<tst__> trying to recompile ark from kdeutils in KDE3
<tst__> con some1 help?
<lucitu_> Kransac: no..it's built in
<lucitu_> tst__: #ark?
<tst__> ark-kde3 yes
<lucitu_> tst__: sorry.. ithought you meant arch
<tst__> no the kde apps for archives tar,gz,rar ..
<lucitu_> tst__: KDE3? is not supported anymore imo
<tst__> lucitu_: well there is trinity fork projects which maintains it :) ->https://launchpad.net/~kde3-maintainers/+archive/trinity-svn-nightly
<James147> tst__: any particular reason you need ark from kde 3.x?
<vivek_> iconmefisto:help needed.. you there
<lucitu_> tst__: ok..but can't help you..been in KDE$ for quite a while
<lucitu_> *KDE4
<tst__> ah ok.
<iconmefisto> vivek_: yep
<Kransac> Ok, I don't want to bother u with more questions, I'll google that. But thanks for this lucitu_ and James147, it's already very helpfull!
<tst__> lucitu_: do you know in kde4 how to recompile only ark instead of the whole kdeutil package?
<vivek_> iconmefisto:when i type "patch -p0 -i libgphoto_sansa.diff" the fourth step .. it says..can't find file to patch at input line 3 Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option
<lucitu_> tst__: donwload the ark source and then cmake && make && make install..
<tst__> lucitu_: well on kubuntu download the source means downloading the whole kdeutils source package which comprises a lot of programs!
<vivek_> iconmefisto:neither does the fifth step work "cd libgphoto2-2.4.2"
<lucitu_> tst__: haven't look at it but why do you need to recompile if you won't mind?
<iconmefisto> vivek_: not sure what to do. did you do the wget step?
<vivek_> iconmefisto:yes done...
<vivek_> iconmefisto:that did work fine
<lucitu_> tst__: check it out of kde
<lucitu_> tst__: svn co svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/KDE/kdeutils/ark/
<iconmefisto> anyone else knows what could be wrong? vivek_ is trying to do https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/355998 message #12
<vivek_> lol.. yes anyone .. please help.... by the way iconmefisto: how do i reverse all this back
<tst__> lucitu_: yes, i'll try ty. I am trying to recompile because ark lacks 7z and rar full header encryption support , i'm trying to patch it
<jhambo> in korganizer is there away to make the event text word wrap in month view?  It's not very helpful to see like "9:30 AM Meet w..." instead of the full description...
<vivek_> iconmefisto:could you please help me with the sixth step. why cant i do the cd to libgphoto2.. sorry for the trouble buddy
<James147> vivek_: dose it exist?
<vivek_> iconmefisto:wher do i look for it
<vivek_> iconmefisto:nothing like that in the root
<vbgunz_> I cannot eject my dvd
<James147> vivek_: my guess is it should be in your home directory, unless you changed directory to run the commands, then it should be where you ran the commands
<vbgunz_> the light is stuck on and the disc is spinning *but* its just dead or something. I cannot eject it nor see the contents in any way. how do I eject it?
<Kransac> Thanks again guy! Have a good evening
<vivek_> iconmefisto:yes it is there in home directory
<tst_> vbgunz_: put a paperclip in the little hole of the drive :D OR sudo eject -T /dev/scd0
<iconmefisto> vbgunz_: try the eject command in konsole
<vivek_> iconmefisto:but why is the cd command not working
<James147> vivek_: whats the error you get when you cd?
<iconmefisto> vivek_: cd lib <tab key> and see if it autocompletes
<vivek_> iconmefisto: bash: cd: libgphoto2-2.4.2: No such file or director .. James147:
<vivek_> iconmefisto: my mistake the tab key woked it is 2.4.6
<James147> vivek_: whats the output of "ls | grep libgphoto"
<James147> :)
<vivek_> James147:Got it thanks
<tst_> vbgunz_: have you succeded?
<iconmefisto> vivek_: but what about the other step that failed?
<vbgunz_> damn, the pin hole idea was stupid
<vbgunz_> I gotta reboot
<vbgunz_> this thing is gonna break
<vivek_> iconmefisto:should i try the remaining steps and skip that patch step.. that is just now working.. meanwhile i am just taking back ups..lol
<iconmefisto> vivek_: the patch is the main one
<vivek_> iconmefisto: lol that is not working
<vivek_> iconmefisto:I have done a pastebin of the result of patch command here.. would be great if you could please have a look at it
<vivek_> http://pastebin.com/iLuWE9S8
<iconmefisto> vivek_: I don't know what to do about that. :(
<vbgunz> hmm, not sure whats going on with my dvd bay. gonna reboot again into windows to check just to make sure its working. I just want to know if it works at all. brb
<vivek_> iconmefisto:so shall i go ahead with the remaining steps.. without the patch ..:-). atleast that will complete the process
<iconmefisto> vivek_: I don't think there is any point, without the patch
<iconmefisto> anyone have experience with applying patches?
<vivek_> iconmefisto:so what should be done.. by the way there are a lot of new files in my home directory now
<jhambo> in korganizer is there away to make the event text word wrap in month view?  It's not very helpful to see like "9:30 AM Meet w..." instead of the full description...
<iconmefisto> vivek_: those new files are the result of apt-get source libgphoto2
<vivek_> iconmefisto:i did all the steps.. apart from the patch.. now going for a restart
<vivek_> iconmefisto:see you soon hopefully
<vivek_> lol
<inteliwasp> i have a fresh install of 9.10 that is updated, but when i installed the nvidia drivers from the hardware program i can start X anymore
<18VAARQE3> iconmefisto:Wherea re you my friend
<iconmefisto> vivek: booted ok?
<vivek> iconmefisto: everything is working perfectly
<vivek> the sd card is also working now
<iconmefisto> vivek: really? hmm
<vivek> without the patch
<vbgunz> It sure is good to have Windows around. I rebooted into it and sure enough my drive was screwed. It wouldn't eject once a disc was inserted and it wouldn't read it there. So that ruled out Kubuntu. I next went to the Asus site and got the latest firmware for it and installed it and the drive works again. Thanks fellas!
<vivek> iconmefisto:lol.. but how
<iconmefisto> vivek: maybe that patch had made it to the libgphoto package anyway
<vivek> iconmefisto:but then was it not installed in the default package of kubuntu
<marcosroriz> hello guys
<marcosroriz> what are the new things in kubuntu lucid?
<iconmefisto> vivek: on mine, it has libgphoto2-2 installed
<vivek> iconmefisto:but now i have a lot of files in my home directory.. can i just move them into a folder .. or will there be a path to this place
<James147> marcosroriz: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LucidLynx/Beta2/Kubuntu
<iconmefisto> vivek: you can delete them. it's the source code for libgphoto2 that you were going to patch
<vivek> iconmefisto:then why was it not there on mine.. i used the same cd from the same site .. would it be that the upgarde that we did to KDE 4.4.2 messed something
<vivek> so anything outside that folder "libgphoto" in the home dir can be deleted
<vivek> iconmefisto: should that folder in the homedir remain or should i delete that also
<iconmefisto> vivek: yes, and the libgphoto folder too
<vivek> iconmefisto:but then wont it be needed
<iconmefisto> vivek: well you've done it, so you don'
<iconmefisto> don't really need it any more
<vivek> iconmefisto:ok !
<inteliwasp> i have a fresh install of 9.10 that is updated, but when i installed the nvidia drivers from the hardware program i can start X anymore
<iconmefisto> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<iconmefisto> soee: join #ubuntu+1
<dropandhop> hey all- i have a quick question about KDE 4.3 and the terminal emulator
<dropandhop> i can display the terminal emulator, however the terminal doesn't follow my navigation in konquer file management GUI above it
<dropandhop> any help is really appreciated!
<vivek_> iconmefisto:are you there
<iconmefisto> yes
<vivek_> iconmefisto: tried deleitng the libphoto directory from the home folder .. it says cant delete..access denied.. why is it so..
<vivek_> iconmefisto:is it liked it is being used or something
<iconmefisto> vivek_: probably it's owned by root. ls -l   will show you
<vivek_> iconmefisto:yes owned by root.. would it be wise to delete it
<iconmefisto> vivek_: sudo rm -r <dir name> to remove it
<vivek_> iconmefisto:so you are sure we should delete it
<iconmefisto> vivek_: it's owned by root because you used sudo get those files
<iconmefisto> *to get those files
<vivek_> iconmefisto:oh.. ok
<vivek_> it is gone
<vivek_> iconmefisto:buddy one last thing and sorry for al the trouble.. every other day this chromium browser keeps sending some updates..today again their are updates of about 30 MB.. are they worth it or am i just packing my system
<guilhermeblanco> hi guys... I have a notebook ASUS G1S and I'd like to buy a TV usb component to install on my Kubuntu 9.10. In my city I only found 2 available models (Encore ENUTV-2 and PixelView PV-A6600U1). Can you give me a hint on which one is supposed to work on my OS? I've only found Windows support around these devices.
<moetunes> guilhermeblanco: it's more the chip then the brand of device that you search for - does   lsusb   show the chip it uses?
<moetunes> or haven't you bought one yet?
<guilhermeblanco> moetunes: I didn't buy it yet...
<moetunes> k
<guilhermeblanco> I'm asking which one is more likely to work
<moetunes> hard to say not noing what chip they use
<guilhermeblanco> moetunes: give me a minute... I'll try to find this information
<moetunes> k
<moetunes> google shows v4l added support for encore cards in 2007 guilhermeblanco
<guilhermeblanco> moetunes: and at the same time this asks it doesn't even appear in lsusb
<guilhermeblanco> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1019223
<sithlord48> um can some one help me i upgraded to lucid and for some reason my sound now only comes out the headphone jack...
<iconmefisto> !lucid | sithlord48
<ubottu> sithlord48: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<slow-motion> hi
<moetunes> guilhermeblanco: maybe encore uses diff chips...
<sithlord48> yea im aware of that iconmefisto, but can ne one help me reconfig my sound ?
<iconmefisto> sithlord48: maybe in #ubuntu+1
<sithlord48> ok i try there..
<guilhermeblanco> moetunes: I'm looking at v4l supported drivers to find something similar and at the same time trying to find the chip used by PV-A6600U1
<moetunes> guilhermeblanco: I googled   pixelview dvb   and the first few results were bugs...
<guilhermeblanco> moetunes: so you think i may be lucky on PIxelView?
<moetunes> guilhermeblanco: no - the opposite of lucky :]
<guilhermeblanco> moetunes: so... which one I try? Encore or PixelView? It seems that Encore uses TM5600 chip while v4l only supports TM6XXX
<guilhermeblanco> moetunes: the PixelView is mentioned in the list of supported v4l drivers
<moetunes> guilhermeblanco: seems like neither is a great option from what I could find - if the pixelview has support go for it
<guilhermeblanco> moetunes: ya... will try then.
<guilhermeblanco> moetunes: THANKS a lot
<moetunes> np
<elisionista> good evening
<elisionista> does kopete suports video calls in MSN accounts?
<elisionista> if so, how to?
<iconmefisto> anyone know the command to save a kde session?
 * genii wonders if kde3 way of dcop ksmserver ksmserver saveCurrentSession      would work
<benjamin__> hallo welt
<caprea_> I am using KUbuntu and want to upgrade my Kopete to version 0.9+ so I can use IRC (the one that comes by default is 0.80). Is there a way I can use KPackageKit to add a repository to accomplish this?
 * xrandr is now downloading the 10.04 RC
 * Oxymoron wonders what new changes there is in RC, maybe not any just bug polish I guess.
<Daen> hoi
<waleed> is there any one know how to edit a ext2 .img file?
<Daen> no
<genii> waleed: You mean you have a dd'd disk image which is ext2 and you want to mount it and perhaps change the files inside?
<genii> ( this is possible )
<waleed> yuo genii
<waleed> *yup
<genii> waleed: Is it an entire disk, including it's partitions, or a single partition?
<waleed> am tryin to mount it bout it gives me "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,"
<genii> (entire disk is problemmatic)
<waleed> i think it's only a single partition
<jchavez> hi what is channel spanis?
<jchavez> what is the spanish channel ?
<llutz> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<waleed> genii: thank you man i did
<jchavez> tks
<jchavez> tnks
<waleed> mount file.img ./temp/ -o loop
<genii> waleed: Good :)
<genii> waleed: If you make changes inside, make sure to do:  sudo sync            before unmounting
<waleed> ok :D i will
<xrandr> the main download site must be having high traffic
<xrandr> 35 minutes to get a 647MB image
<russ> I'm getting a 'Forbidden' when trying to download ..."You don't have permission to access /kubuntu/lucid/kubuntu-10.04-rc-netbook-i386.iso on this server."
<russ> ah. working now. Sorry.
<io> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<io> ops...ciao e scusate ;-)
<Ahmed\> Hello
<Ahmed\> Is the Lucid Lynx released yet ?
<Ahmed\> Whats this anyway http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/
<llutz>  Release Candidate
<llutz> Ahmed\: first line, last word, makes the difference
<Ahmed\> But i am not so good in english :)
<caprea_> How do I get my kubuntu to use the klatest version of a package instead of just the (old) stable one?
<Ahmed\> Does mandriva comes with a new version of KDE or have to install it, optional ?
<Ahmed\> How can i update a installed program ? for example VLC player to a new one ?
<Ahmed\> if availble
<Scunizi> Why when I open Dolphin it shows all my folders in /home *including* the folder named with my user name.. when I open that folder it's basically the same folder as the original... why would a folder representing my home folder be in my home?
<caprea_> maybe you have a symbolic link or shortcut?
<brian__> i just installed krusader, and can't get it to work very well
<brian__> i can only open it by going to the program menu and selecting it
<brian__> but attempting to open files on my desktop by double-clicking doesn't do anything
<brian__> any thoughts?
<Ahmuck> kubuntu rc is failing to boot
<pagan0ne> hey, can someone help me with a weird connection issue on 8.10? its a dial-up system, and gnome-ppp/wvdial will dial out... handshake, and when it attempts to initilize ppp drops the connection, however, "pon" works just fine... any ideas?
<pagan0ne> im only able to connect to the system myself via ssh while its on the dial-up link, but do have someone who can anually enter commands if need be, however REALLY slow @ it on his end...
#kubuntu 2010-04-23
<xrandr> im trying to use the nvidia driver i downloaded via kpackagekit... when i ran nvidia-xconfig as root it wrote an xorg.conf. I tried putting it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restarted KDM. It will not restart. I'm  using Kubuntu 10.04
<caprea_> KDm wont restart?
<caprea_> xrandr, I have had success with using 'envyng'
<xrandr> what is envyng?
<caprea_> from manual pageS:
<caprea_> EnvyNG  is  an application written in Python which will
<caprea_>        download the latest ATI or NVIDIA driver or the  Legacy  driver
<caprea_>        (for  older  cards)  (according to the model of your card) from
<caprea_>        ATI or Nvidia's website and set it up for you  handling  depen‐
<FloodBotK1> caprea_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<caprea_>        dencies  (compilers,  OpenGL, etc.) which are required in order
<xrandr> ok
<caprea_> I did apt-get for envyng (I think its in KPackageKit too)
<caprea_> and can be run from cammand line
<xrandr> ok, thank you
<xrandr> lemme try that
<PeterDrop> hi all
<PeterDrop> somebody can help a newvie with kubuntu and sound, its not working
<PeterDrop> nobody? ::::(
<xrandr> caprea_: i cannot get envy. Using kpackagekit and searching for it, it does not show up
<caprea_> let me check mine
<caprea_> it shows up as 'envyng'
<caprea_> but another thing worth trying to get it is 'sudo apt-get install envyng'
<xrandr> i did
<xrandr> cant find it
<xrandr> brb
<Hazamonzo> As soon as i tried to build a custom ship
<xrandr> caprea_: still no go
<caprea_> if you download the latest driver form nvidia it should modify the x11 conf directly
<xrandr> ok
<xrandr> gotta get out of X
<xrandr> brb
<PeterDrop> iam in the right place to make a question?
<PeterDrop> or is another channel?
<xrandr> caprea_: i got it, thanks :)
<caprea_> what did you do?
<xrandr> used my old xorg.conf file after i instralled the latest drivers from nvidia's site
<caprea_> ok
<xrandr> purrin like a kittn ;D
<wrr_> hello
<Typos_King> allo
<wrr_> kate led the crashment of the plasma-desktop
<Typos_King> ok, good to know :)
<wrr_> you too?
<Typos_King> no :)
<wrr_> hh
<wrr_> and I tried upgrade ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04,but failed,now I could only  operater int the shell
<wrr_> sad.....
<Typos_King> the advise will be, do a full install :)
<wrr_> I know,but  it's late now?What should I do?
<iconmefisto> wrr_: you're not the only one. #ubuntu+1 is the lucid 10.04 support channel
<wrr_> hh
<wrr_> Should I reinstall the system?
<iconmefisto> wrr_: you can try to get it working. like I said, your problem is not uncommon in lucid at this stage
<wrr_> thank you,maybe I could do it after the beta comes out
<iconmefisto> wrr_: beta was out, now it's RC
<iconmefisto> wrr_: make sure you've got the latest packages installed: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<wrr_> really?Let me try it
<caprea_> How can I replace a default package with the latest? For example the Kopete I have is version 0.80 but I want version 0.90
<iconmefisto> !info kopete
<ubottu> kopete (source: kdenetwork): instant messenger for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 5075 kB, installed size 17812 kB
<Typos_King> caprea_:     remove the old one, and then install the new one, I think you can also do an 'upgrade' on it too
<caprea_> An apt upgrade?
<caprea_> And will that cause conflicts with KPackageKit ?
<iconmefisto> caprea_: lucid will be released in a week. it has kopete version 1.0.0
<Typos_King> ... no from what I can tell :|
<caprea_> oh, well I can wait a week, thanks
<Typos_King> it seems it only does all or none
<Typos_King> caprea_:     just remove it with-> sudo apt-get remove kopete;  and then install the new one
<iconmefisto> caprea_: actually kopete 1.0.0 comes with kde4.4, which you could install now in karmic. see the link in !topic
<caprea_> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<wrr_> ubuntu upgrade error:couldn't configure 'util-linux'
<wrr_> please help
<iconmefisto> wrr_: that happens after you did the apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<wrr_> yes
<iconmefisto> any errors when you did apt-get update?
<wrr_> no
<iconmefisto> ok try this first: sudo apt-get install -f
<wrr_> ok
<iconmefisto> wrr_: might be a good idea to join #ubuntu+1 (the lucid support channel)
<Guest4991> new kubuntu user here? why cant I su in terminal? doesnt take my password but works for everything else
<Typos_King> !sudo | Guest4991
<ubottu> Guest4991: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Guest4991> ?
<Typos_King> Guest4991:     in debian-based distributions, su is not enabled, and thus you need to use 'sudo' :), is done as a precautionary rule
<caprea_> I think I've done "sudo su" on ubuntu
<Typos_King> if you must 'su', you can always do -> sudo su;   howeve is rather discouraged :)
<Guest4991> so whats the sudo command to elevate that terminals priv
<caprea_> sudo is the command
<Typos_King> caprea_:   yeah, so have I, I like su too, but I can do without, I guess I understand their concern
<Guest4991> im a new linux user and not understanding
<Typos_King> heheh
<Guest4991> typing just sudo shows its usage .. how do i actually elevate
<Typos_King> you're new and you want to use a feature you dunno?  I don't get that
<caprea_> okay a normal user might type "mkdir temp"
<iconmefisto> Guest4991: sudo <command>
<caprea_> if you dont have write permission, you might, instead, to "sudo mkdir temp"
<Guest4991> i come from suse and found I had to su all the time for things, just curious of the equiv and how it differs ..
<caprea_> and 'mkdir' means "make directory" so if you didnt have persmission to make a directory then adding sudo tot he front would give persmission
<Guest4991> i see
<caprea_> you can try "sudo su" if you must
<Typos_King> Guest4991:    so have I, I'd run suse10, so
<iconmefisto> or sudo -s
<Guest4991> that clears it up caprea .. i didnt understand suda was a prefix to other commands, i thought i needed to elevate with sudo before my command
<Typos_King> suse has both by the way, 'su' and 'sudo' as well, in ubuntu is just only 'sudo' for the sake of avoiding some folks messing up accidentally
<Guest4991> yast drove me away from suse, just to install klibido and pypar2 was a headache, enough of that
<Typos_King> ?
<Typos_King> really?
<Typos_King> I get along with yast just fine :|
<caprea_> This might clear things up, Guest: http://xkcd.com/149/
<iconmefisto> caprea_: make me a sandwich?
<Guest4991> i couldnt just install klibido like i can in ubuntu with apt-get or kpackagekit
<Guest4991> it wouldnt even handle dependencies, was nasty
<Guest4991> on suse that is^
<Guest4991> problems can be seen here, http://forums.opensuse.org/get-help-here/applications/437570-installing-klibido-other-app-installation-frustrations.html
<wrr_> I can enter the X,but the mouse and keybord are not usable
<wrr_> help
<wrr_> ubuntu
<wrr_> help
<OxDeadC0de> how can I make *buntu automatically run fsck on an unclean shutdown like it used to?
<iconmefisto> OxDeadC0de: it still does, doesn't it?
<OxDeadC0de> not a full scan like it used to
<iconmefisto> OxDeadC0de: well you can force it to do a fsck on next boot: sudo touch /forcefsck
<OxDeadC0de> I know that. I just want the old behavior back (Even with that 15 minute bootup problem)
 * iconmefisto shrugs
<caprea_> whast the command to determine current version of ubuntu im using?
<seawolf> caprea_ lsb_release -a
<caprea_> thats hard to remmeber
<karmic_koala> hi
<tito_> hello
<karmic_koala> i have a problem to conect to internet via wifi
<karmic_koala> im using wicd
<karmic_koala> abut if i put a static ip i can connect perfectly
<karmic_koala> i think its must be a problem with the interfaces
<tito_> help with cdrom every time when I put a disk in despair from my places any help???
<Guest30284> can anyone tell me what codec i need for kaffiene to play .mkv files
<Guest30284> yay i leave suse for stupid problems, and get stupid problems in kubuntu .. cant win
<Guest30284> video playback looks horrid in kubuntu .. ive installed many codecs .. and still cant get .mkv's to work in anything but vlc .. and they look HORRID compared to my windows box in same res next to me
<karmic_koala> so?
<karmic_koala> no body can helpme?
<CrazyDoode> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
 * CrazyDoode begins to spin slowly in a counter clockwise manner while engulfed in a barely visible shimmering cloud. 
<Guest30284> i have those restricted codecs.. still no mkv playback
<CrazyDoode> no playback at all or (lousy) playback?
<Guest30284> none in kaffiene .. just vlc and it looks horrible
<CrazyDoode> try mplayer..
<Guest30284> i had kaffiene playing very crisp in suse, cant get it to work here
<Guest30284> shoudnt have to .. i know kaffiene works
<Guest30284> mplayer looks like vlc anyways .. crap
<CrazyDoode> ok.. i guess you know better.. cya!
<Guest30284> well thats clear as day .. works there, doesnt work here
<Guest30284> should work here
 * genii spins in a fourth-dimensional manner casting a three dimensional shimmering cloud of coffee
<fbxxkl> Anyone know why I might be having trouble connecting to MSN through empathy?\
<fbxxkl> I got DC
<fbxxkl> oops anyway perhaps a place I can go for support?
<okuriinu> good night
<okuriinu> please can someone help with a graphics cadrd
<okuriinu> graphics tablet sorry
<iconmefisto> !ask | okuriinu
<ubottu> okuriinu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<okuriinu> ok i will
<okuriinu> how to configure the tablet is a di pen from acteck model ap-8000?
<iconmefisto> okuriinu: found this: http://camrto.blogspot.com/2009/09/acteck-dipen-ap-8000-on-ubuntu-linux.html
<okuriinu> thanks i try it
<xrandr> in /etc/fstab, do you have to use a UUID to specify a drive, or can I still use a device name?
<iconmefisto> xrandr: like /dev/sda1 ? that should still work
<xrandr> ok
<xrandr> yea that's what i was lookin for :)
<xrandr> thank you
<iconmefisto> xrandr: I may be wrong though. possibly uuid is needed for / or /home partitions for upstart to work at boot?
<xrandr> nah im using it for /media/disk2
<iconmefisto> xrandr: well in that case, I can tell you it works for me
<xrandr> ok
<xrandr> thanks
<iconmefisto> xrandr: worked in karmic, and now I've upgraded to lucid, still the same
<xrandr> ok, next question. I'm using Firefox (latest version) with the latest version of flash player. I get no sound from streaming flash movies...  ideas?
<iconmefisto> xrandr: do you have pulseaudio installed?
<xrandr> no
<xrandr> im guessing it's a requirement?
<iconmefisto> no, not in kubuntu. without it is easier
<xrandr> good
<xrandr> other sound works fine
<iconmefisto> speaker-test -c2 -twav  <-- does that make any sound
<xrandr> nope
<iconmefisto> any errors on that command?
<xrandr> yeah quite a bit
<xrandr> Playback open error: -2,No such file or directory
<iconmefisto> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<iconmefisto> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<xrandr> iconmefisto: but amarok works fine. the "Test" button in the multimedia settings from Computer Settings works fine too
<iconmefisto> !info phonon-backend-mplayer
<ubottu> Package phonon-backend-mplayer does not exist in karmic
<iconmefisto> !info phonon-backend-gstreamer
<ubottu> phonon-backend-gstreamer (source: phonon): Phonon GStreamer 0.10.x backend. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.3.1-4ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 68 kB, installed size 296 kB
<iconmefisto> xrandr: installing phonon-backend-gstreamer might be a quick fix. after installing it, you will have gstreamer as well as the default xine backend in systemsettings>multimedia
<iconmefisto> xrandr: if you do want to try that, move the gstreamer backend above xine backend, see if that works for speaker-test or flash sound
<xrandr> nope
<xrandr> that didn't work
<xrandr> it's a REALLY old external soundblaster card
<iconmefisto> xrandr: I doubt it will work, but you can try installing flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<iconmefisto> xrandr: after installing, restart firefox and test
<xrandr> k
<iconmefisto> but if it doesn't work, probably should remove that package. I had no sound problems in flash, but installing that stopped flash sound working
<iconmefisto> it's mainly for enabling flash sound thru pulseaudio (which you don't have)
<xrandr> well i installed the flash plugin from adobe
<xrandr> was that not a good idea?
<iconmefisto> from the website?
<xrandr> yes
<iconmefisto> should be ok. the only difference is you won't get automatic upgrades with apt
<iconmefisto> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.45.2ubuntu0.9.10.1 (karmic), package size 19 kB, installed size 184 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<weecol> adobe have a apt repositiory download
<weecol> find that from the same location and it will update automatically
<iconmefisto> kubuntu-restricted-extras installs it too (along with other things, sun java, mp3 support, ms fonts, etc)
<xrandr> ah ok
<wrr_> 恩
<wrr_> 怎么不用汉语
<iconmefisto> ?
<wrr_> xorg.conf
<wrr_> why not write in chinese
<iconmefisto> wrong channel wrr_
<wrr_> ?
<iconmefisto> english in this channel
<wrr_> hh
<iconmefisto> is that actually chinese, or you just playing?
<wrr_> chinese
<wrr_> learning
<iconmefisto> !ch
<ubottu> Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<iconmefisto> no that's not it :)
<iconmefisto> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<iconmefisto> practice there wrr_ :)
<wrr_> thank you
<xrandr> sdfsdfdsfsdfsdfdsfsdfsdf
<wrr_> hello,i'm back
<xrandr> as am i
<wrr_> upgrade game over
<wrr_> ..............
<BiggFREE> Hi
<wrr_> how to write xorg.conf
<genii> !hi | BiggFREE
<ubottu> BiggFREE: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<BiggFREE> I am just reading for now.  Thanks
<rajmahendra> i am using ubuntu 9.10 can i install new KED 4.4 ?
<wrr_> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<rajmahendra> after installing kde.. i can uninstall gnome right ?
<moetunes> rajmahendra: yep
<rajmahendra> thank you.
<iconmefisto> rajmahendra: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<rajmahendra> thank you
<panther> Hi
<panther> I need help
<pathak> hey how do i get a proxy in bash?
<pathak> i added export http_proxy to my bashrc but it still doesnt work
<iconmefisto> pathak: your question is not kde-related. maybe try asking in #ubuntu since it's so quiet in here right now
<karmic_koala> hi
<karmic_koala> somebody can help me?
<iconmefisto> karmic_koala: ask and see
<karmic_koala> ok
<karmic_koala> my problem is that if i dont put a static ip on etc/networking/interfaces i canot conect via wifi
<karmic_koala> im using wicd on ubuntu karmic koala 9.10
<karmic_koala> no body can help?
<iconmefisto> pretty quiet right now
<iconmefisto> karmic_koala: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi, I am pretty upset with kubuntu right now. First with kubuntu 9.04 I lost sound, now with kubuntu 10.04 I have lost wireless networking
<CPrgmSwR2> Is there a reason why the hardware support is degrading as I am upgrade through the various distro releases?
<iconmefisto> CPrgmSwR2: unlucky, I think. for me, hardware support is improving
<CPrgmSwR2> iconmefisto: naturally you would think that should be the case
<iconmefisto> CPrgmSwR2: and still no sound in 10.04?
<CPrgmSwR2> Yep
<CPrgmSwR2> I had sound in the 8.10 release I beleive
<CPrgmSwR2> its been a long long time
<iconmefisto> CPrgmSwR2: I've never had sound working on this laptop, until lucid, I can now get sound with headphones, but from the mic jack! I guess that's an improvement :)
<CPrgmSwR2> I do have sound from the head phone jack actually, it just doesn't come out of the laptop speakers, which does me no good
<CPrgmSwR2> I like to have the sound of instance messages and other notifications
<CPrgmSwR2> kde4 is really awsome
<CPrgmSwR2> Just hardware support sucks
<CPrgmSwR2> iconmefisto: I guess what I need to do is order a dell linux system
<iconmefisto> CPrgmSwR2: have you asked about it in #ubuntu+1 (lucid support channel)
<michap> hey
<michap> is anyone there? I neeeeeeeed some help!
<_scottl> michap: just ask your qustion, anybody that can help will do so :)
<michap> thnx. I installed yesterday Kubuntu 9.10 on the desktop my university just gave me for my research and I have no sound!
<michap> (on the preinstalled windows there was sound)
<michap> i tryed that: sudo alsa force-reload
<michap> and had that pop up window:
<michap> kde detected that one or more internal sound drivers were removed
<michap> Do you want KDE to permamently forget about these devises?
<michap> This is the list of devises KDE thinks can be removed:
<michap> capture: HDA Intel (AD198x Analog)
<michap> Output: HDA Intel (AD198x Analog)
<FloodBotK1> michap: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<michap> thnx and sorry for that! first time user of irc :-)
<_scottl> do you know what soundcard you have? Do those devices reappear on reboot?
<_scottl> can you install the 10.04 RC or wait a couple of days for the release? :)
<michap> I also deleted the file:
<michap> .kde/share/config/phonondevicesrc
<michap> which i thought was the problem when I looked that post:
<michap> http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9125393
<michap> (I may did it the wrong way because I just droped it to the recycle bin)
<FloodBotK1> michap: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<michap> I suppose is the soundcard is that the pop up told me but I could what till the end of the month for the LTS release if it will fix my problem
<mimail_> hi i want to konw how to open my romote login
<_scottl> micap: I would try 10.04. There has been a lot of work done on KDE sound handling.
<michap> _scottl: thnks for the attention. I'll wait for 6 days and hope to get my prob fixed!
<vivek_> hii can anyone here tel me of a good dock for KDE and how to install it :-)
<Kolia> vivek_: a dock?
<Kolia> using a panel will do it no?
<vivek_> Kolia: Yes a dock... no I am planning to replace the panel with a dock
<Kolia> vivek_: ok, what is the difference between a dock and a resized panel?
<vivek_> Kolia:there is a lot of difference .. i guess it can be better understood if you just increase the size of the dock to the size of the panel
<Ahmed\> Why i get an error when update finishes (GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com karmic Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>)
<vivek_> hii can anyone here tel me of a good dock for KDE and how to install it :-)
<moetunes> vivek_: superkaramba has some docks - all I did was use google to find that out...
<moetunes> !superkaramba
<ubottu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<vivek_> moetunes:but is superkaramba not deprecated
<moetunes> vivek_: I wouldn't know
<vivek_> moetunes:do we not have something like cairo dock or gnome do
<moomoo> bn
<moetunes> vivek_: it is not something I've looked into
<vivek_> moetunes:it is deprecated .. a little google told me that
<vivek_> moetunes:thanks a ton.. sorry for the trouble
<moetunes> vivek_: http://everydaylht.com/essential-linux-apps-2/desktop/cairo-dock/
<TheAncientGoat> vivek_: Erm, a panel with widgets?
<moetunes> with docks the icons resize on mouseover is the appeal I think
<TheAncientGoat> STasks and Fancytasks have that functionality
<coteyr> anyone here willing to help get my multimedia keys working in the lucid beta. they used to work, but now there not even emitting events and I am not sure where to look
<moetunes> someone in #ubuntu+1 might know if noone here does coteyr
<alexis_> hi! im trying to install kubnutu 10.04rc by a usbkey, with a desktop iso. Live demo work fine; but when i try to install, check disk befor partitionning stop at 47% evry time..
<alexis_> its on a asus ul30a laptop; maybe others partition (ntfs with win 7) are encrypted; maybe its the cause of my prob (? )
<moetunes> what is it trying to do at 47% alexis_ ?
<alexis_> analyse hard drive and partition
<alexis_> from 1% to 47% its quick (and the ard disk led, is blinking), but after that: nothing happens
<alexis_> right.. it pass over 47% with another usbkey :D
<alexis_> tx moetunes
<moetunes> alexis_: all ok ?
<moetunes> :]
<alexis_> i follow installation, we'll see
<moetunes> luck
<iconmefisto> alexis_: are you creating all new partitions on this install?
<alexis_> nop
<iconmefisto> alexis_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-base/+bug/558382
<iconmefisto> although it says "fix released"
<moetunes> it sounds like the first usb was not  in the best condition
<Hugo_> Hello
<Hugo_> Could somebody help me?
<Hugo_> Helloooo!?
<noaXess> is there a simple way to remove the whole kde desktop?.. so i have just a running box with no X and no X apps?
<Hugo_> I have no idea, sorry
<Hugo_> Do you know how I can install and uninstall stuff on Kubuntu 9.10?
<Hugo_> Because mine didn't come with Adept?
<Hugo_> Or Synaptic
<noaXess> Hugo_: normal .deb files over: sudo dpkg -i pacakge.deb
<noaXess> Hugo_: apps from the kubuntu repos over: sudo apt-get install package-name
<AlexZion> Hugo_: just try to install synaptic .... sudo apt-get install synaptic
<AlexZion> Hugo_: or even kpackagemanager
<noaXess> kpackagekit :)
<Hugo_> Well, I tried kpackagekit and searched for something
<Hugo_> And it didn't work?
<AlexZion> yeah , I did a mistake , sorry .. :)
<Hugo_> But I think that I'm installing adept now..?
<Hugo_> sudo apt-get install adept?
<Hugo_> I have adept now.
<AlexZion> Hugo_: I think synaptic is the better way to manage your packages
<Hugo_> Yeah
<Hugo_> So do i :D
<Hugo_> Installing synaptic now
<Hugo_> Will it have the ubuntu repositries
<Hugo_> BRB
<Hugo_> Does anyone know how I can update kubuntu?
<Hugo_> Because there's no update manager.....
<Hugo_> And another thing, does anyone know how to get flash working on Kubuntu...?
<moetunes> sudo apt-get update Hugo_
<moetunes> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Hugo_> Another thing....
<Hugo_> Um..
<Hugo_> It said to search for flashplugin-installer
<Hugo_> I did that in Adept Package Manager
<Hugo_> And it found that it was already installed?
<Hugo_> So shouldn't Youtube work already?
<moetunes> err I don't do youtube here
<moetunes> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Hugo_> Thanks :)
<Hugo_> I think I know why though
<Hugo_> I was using Konqueror
<TheAncientGoat> Hugo_: What version of kubuntu are you running?
<Hugo_> And it should work on Mozilla?
<Hugo_> 9.10?
<Hugo_> Earlier I got the GNU Grub 1.97beta thing?
<TheAncientGoat> Ok, then you should be using kpack, and not adept..
<Hugo_> And I couldn't run Kubuntu
<Hugo_> I had to uninstall kubuntu
<Hugo_> format my hard drive
<Hugo_> And re-install
<Hugo_> Now there is a way to fix the GNU Grub 1.97beta in terminal right?
<TheAncientGoat> Yep
<TheAncientGoat> How did you "get" the new grub version?
<Hugo_> I don't know..?
<Hugo_> I just installed
<Hugo_> Kubuntu
<Hugo_> Then I shutdown
<FloodBotK1> Hugo_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hugo_> And restarted later
<TheAncientGoat> Installed from the livecd?
<Hugo_> Yes I installed inside Windows from the Live CD that i had burnt.
<TheAncientGoat> Ok, but what was wrong with grub?
<Hugo_> Well,
<TheAncientGoat> It should let you chose between booting windows or kubuntu
<Hugo_> Normally
<TheAncientGoat> (also, if you want to install kubuntu only, installing it inside windows is a bad idea)
<Hugo_> The windows boot loader comes up, Windows XP Professional and Kubuntu
<Hugo_> I know.
<Hugo_> And then I chose Kubuntu, and instead of coming up with the Linux.generic-9.10 thing it just came up with GNU GRUB 1.97beta
<Hugo_> sh:grub:
<Hugo_> And I don't know the codes for the fix..
<TheAncientGoat> Does it say GRUB and nothing else?
<Hugo_> Minimal bash something something..?
<TheAncientGoat> Ah.. The instalation must have botched then. But I guess you managed to install it from the live-cd?
<Hugo_> Again, into Windows
<Hugo_> After re-formatting
<TheAncientGoat> And it works now?
<Hugo_> Well, I haven't restarted yet
<Hugo_> But it happened to me a while ago on Ubuntu 9.10
<TheAncientGoat> Wait, you re-formatted your entire pc, or did you have a seperate partition for kubuntu?
<Hugo_> And I used some codes to fix it
<Hugo_> I have a C and D drive.
<Hugo_> I installed Kubuntu onto my D Drive, using Wubi, then I couldn't uninstall, permission denied or something so I reformatted.
<TheAncientGoat> Ok, then why don't you install kubuntu on the D drive instead of installing it inside windows?
<Hugo_> Because my friend told me that Windows didn't like running along side Kubuntu when it was in it's own partition
<Hugo_> And this is the second time today that I have installed kubuntu...
<TheAncientGoat> Installing it through wubi on its own partition causes problems
<Hugo_> Oh.....?
<TheAncientGoat> Installing it normally on its own partition is fine
<TheAncientGoat> I've never had any problems with that, its pretty much the main way people do it
<Hugo_> Ok well, before I fixed it by going into terminal..
<Hugo_> And entering in some codes...?
<Hugo_> Do you know them>/
<TheAncientGoat> Nope. Its most probably something to fix the path for linux image, because you installed it on a seperate partition
<TheAncientGoat> But anywa
<TheAncientGoat> Don't install 9.10 now
<TheAncientGoat> The next version of kubuntu is comming out next weekend
<TheAncientGoat> And it has lots of improvements and stuff
<Hugo_> ok
<Hugo_> thanks`:D
<TheAncientGoat> 9.10 has been problematic, but 10.04 is a LTS (supposedly stable) release, so it should give people less problems
<TheAncientGoat> How are you running kubuntu at this moment though? Livecd?
<TheAncientGoat> Hugo_: ^
<Hugo_> thru windows
<TheAncientGoat> Ah, VM?
<Hugo_> no
<Hugo_> wubi
<TheAncientGoat> So it installed successfully?
<Hugo_> yeah
<fbxxkl> Hi, anyone here know a little bit about vbox?
<Hugo_> but i got the gnu grub thing b4
<Hugo_> Any ideaas?
<TheAncientGoat> Hugo_: I don't understand the problem though?
<Hugo_> Ok
<Hugo_> Before when i installed Kubuntu, it installed successfully.
<Hugo_> I booted up
<Hugo_> And started runnning some cool effects and then it stuffed up because of too many effects.
<Hugo_> I held the off key
<Hugo_> Restarted, and it went into the GNU GRUB thing.
<Hugo_> And said
<Hugo_> sh:grub
<TheAncientGoat> ahh
<TheAncientGoat> ahhh
<TheAncientGoat> I know the problem there
<Hugo_> How do I fix it?
<Hugo_> Do i just update?
<Hugo_> Because I'm doing that through terminal now
<TheAncientGoat> When you install from wubi, and you shut down improperly, you first need to boot back into windows and let it do the diskcheck thing
<TheAncientGoat> And then restart, and you should be able to boot back in
<Hugo_> So shutdown
<Hugo_> Then reboot into Windows
<TheAncientGoat> Thats one of the downsides of installing through wubi
<TheAncientGoat> Hugo_: And then restart, and boot into kubuntu
<Hugo_> So, when I shutdown i go to windows
<TheAncientGoat> Yes.
<TheAncientGoat> And it should do a diskcheck while starting up
<TheAncientGoat> Hugo_: I'm not 100% sure this will work in 9.10, but that's always fixed it for me in 8.04
<Hugo_> thanks
<Hugo_> do you know how to make kubuntu panel more transparent?
<TheAncientGoat> Hugo_: I've done it, but I can't remember where XD
<Hugo_> ok
<Hugo__> hello?
<moetunes> hi Hugo__
<Hugo__> hi
<Hugo__> how do i make panel transparent
<moetunes> Hugo__: tried the right click menu?
<Hugo__> yeah?
<Hugo__> @moetunes do you know how to make the panel transparent?
<Hugo__> moetunes: do you know how to make the panel transparent?
<Hugo__> Hello?
<Shaan7> Anybody knows why there is no Partition Editor in Kubuntu Lucid Lynx LiveCD ?
<Hugo__> Nope?
<Hugo__> What alpha?
<moetunes> Hugo__: afaik right click and select configure panel - not using kde on this comp atm
<Hugo__> Mine just says configure settings...
<Hugo__> So panel options
<Shaan7> Hugo__: in kubuntu or ubuntu ?
<Hugo__> then panel settings.
<Hugo__> Kubuntu
<Hugo__> How do I do it?
<Hugo__> Do you know?
<Shaan7> Hugo__: in KDE transparency is decided by the theme ..
<Hugo__> Ahh
<Hugo__> Ok then :(
<Shaan7> Hugo__: IIRC, the default Air theme is translucent .....
<Hugo__> I'm using oxygen or something?
<Shaan7> Hugo__: which version of kubuntu are you using?
<Hugo__> 9.10?
<Shaan7> Hugo__: ok, then look for a theme called "air", thats having transparent panels ..
<Shaan7> also make sure "Desktop Effects" is enabled in System Settings ...
<Hugo__> There was a way to edit everything before..
<Hugo__> Um...
<Hugo__> I can't remember how I did it..
<Hugo__> It was in System Settings
<slckb0y> hi :) how to know wish version of kubuntu i have installed actually ?
<TheDog> slckb0y: at a prompt, type lsb_release -a
<jepong> hello... anyone having problem with kopete?
 * TheDog wishes everyone a very happy St. George's day :-)
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: indeedio
<BluesKaj> hi Tm_T , how's it going ?
<Tm_T> watching the quiet day here
<Tm_T> weird
<BluesKaj> yeah, it's been very quiet here lately
<nenadsuperzmaj> Quiet is a bit of an understatement :) It's sure to be buzzing in a few days tho :)
<crystufer> I'd appreciate greatly if anyone would take a look at the error messages I get when I boot. Nothing major I think. Just kde acting up. http://paste.ubuntu.com/421070/
<genii> crystufer: You upgraded a kde3 system to kde4?
<crystufer> genii: I don't know. I just installed koalla and let it do upgrades.
<genii> Hm
<crystufer> genii: You know, the bug fix popup. Just basically that.
<crystufer> I'll be right back. I'm gonna reboot and write down every word of it.
<crystufer> genii: Yeah, I got it right. Config file not writable.
<genii> crystufer: Probably good to do something like: sudo chown -R username:username /home/username/.kde       (substitute actual login name for "username" ...)
<crystufer> genii: Just the second username though?
<genii> crystufer: If you login as for instance George  then: sudo chown -R George:George /home/George/.kde
<crystufer> oh, okay.
<crystufer> genii: Thanks for that. I'll go try it.
<ruknettin> hello
<crystufer> genii: No love. Maybe same command but for system:system?
<genii> crystufer: No, don't do that :) Will make it unusable for "George"
<crystufer> genii: Cuz it's pre login.
<crystufer> oh, that's bad.
<genii> crystufer: Is "George" the first default username which was made or a subsequent user which was added?
<crystufer> genii: First and only.
<genii> !es | mino
<ubottu> mino: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mino> ok. gracias.
<joe__> hi
<thefish> anyone got dual monitors with fglrx working? its very strange with my laptop (second monitor position can be top or bottom, works fine, but right and left dont work)
<thefish> ^ no changes to xorg, just in the system settings > display
<docx> hi
<docx> i want to ask someone for this: i have upgraded ubuntu from 9.10 to 10.04. and i'm noticing that new boot splash approach using plymouth showing me in about 15 seconds after grub exit and shows only for few (1-5) seconds and then i get login screen.. is it bug or it is normal behavior?
<genii> docx: Normal. Please direct further questions to channel #ubuntu+1 for 10.04
<street_dvd> Does Kubuntu use PulseAudio?
<BluesKaj> street_dvd, yes
<szatmari> hello
<szatmari> segitség kellene
<reagleBRKLN> I'm testing out the Kubuntu Lucid RC, my fonts are now a little bigger, I notice this sometimes happens when moving to a new release. Is this a xorg dpi thing or something?
<Pici> reagleBRKLN: please use #ubuntu+1 for Lucid questions :)
<reagleBRKLN> Pici: thanks
<krezkey> hello all. Can anyone tell me why kubuntu 9.10 eats up all my memory.and how can I recover it without rebooting
<xrandr> so, switching from ALSA to OSS, recommended or not?
<Mamarok> xrandr: I would say no, unless you have serious reasons to do so
<jimmy51_> i've got a free ipod touch.  is it easy to transfer content between it and my kubuntu 9.10 machine?
<James147> jimmy51_: think amarok can do it, but not sure how good it is at it
<jimmy51_> James147: hmm... i don't even see it in amarok
<James147> jimmy51_: it should show up as a local collection
<James147> jimmy51_: what version of amarok?
<James147> jimmy51_: does the device manager see it?
<jimmy51_> James147: amarok 2.2.0
<Mamarok> jimmy51_: check out this link: http://wp.me/pKriD-9
<Mamarok> jimmy51_: and get a newer Amarok, 2.2.0 is very old
<jimmy51_> Mamarok: hmm... i thought kubuntu would update it as needed (when i confirm updates)
<Mamarok> jimmy51_: not newer versions, see here: http://kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.3.0
<James147> jimmy51_: 2.2.0 isnt "very" old... latest is 2.3.x and you need to enable the backports to update to it
<Mamarok> James147: I can assure you it *is* old, from our POV, we are preparing 2.3.1 right now
<Mamarok> also there have been at least 3 version since
<jimmy51_> will kubuntu add the newer to the repos?  i don't like to go too far off the reservation when it comes to packages
<jimmy51_> *the newer version
<James147> jimmy51_: no, i dont think they will upgrade major versions unless you enable the backports
<Mamarok> jimmy51_: well, it is in the PPA backports repositories, but since Kubuntu is not a rolling distribution it will not end up in the regular updates
<Mamarok> but Kubuntu 10.04 will ship Amarok 2.3.0
<James147> jimmy51_: the backports will also upgrade you to kde 4.4.x
<Mamarok> James147: it's backports PPA, the regular backports repositories don't have it, only KDE 4.3.5 IIRC
<James147> Mamarok: whats what I meant ^^ :p
<Mamarok> well, it's important to make the difference IMHO, since those are not repositories, but the private package archives of the Kubuntu team. The only way to get newer versions than just bugfixes
<jimmy51_> ok, it says ipod touch must use gtkpod
<jimmy51_> i've downloaded that.. .... one step says "mount your ipod"
<maco> ipod touch should work in lucid
<jimmy51_> i'm now sitting on it.... what next ? :)
<maco> not all the libraries are packaged in karmic to make it go, and the ones that are are quite old versions
<Mamarok> maco: he is not in Lucid, that wuld be in #ubuntu+1 :)
<jimmy51_> seriously though.... how do i mount an ipod ?
<maco> Mamarok: i know. im saying i doubt itll work in karmic because teh libraries simply arent there
<Mamarok> jimmy51_: plug it in I guess? gtkpod should see it, also Amarok 2.3.0 shows it in the Collection Browser, don't know for 2.2.0
<maco> unless the how-to he's following includes compiling current source from version-control
<Mamarok> maco: it should have worked with 2.2.2 for sure
<jimmy51_> Mamarok: it doesn't show in any of them
<jimmy51_> i have a VM running Win7 with passthrough, and it sees it, but the linux host doesn't seem to
<Mamarok> jimmy51_: then I don't know, sorry. I can't even test, I don't have an iPod
<maco> Mamarok: without usbmuxd?
<Mamarok> might be gtkpod related, no idea if there are not other files you need for that
<jimmy51_> Mamarok: thanks for trying.  i'm not an apple fan.  my creative zen just works..... this thing is annoying.
<maco> usbmuxd is required in order to use an ipod touch, and its not packaged in karmic at all
<jimmy51_> maco: do you use an ipod touch in kubuntu 9.10?
<maco> jimmy51_: my brother tried to get his working in ubuntu 9.10. i packaged usbmuxd for him and put it in a ppa, but the other librarires involved that are packaged in 9.10 are too old of versions for it to work
<maco> sorry, i didnt do the packaging, i yanked it from debian and put it in a ppa
<jimmy51_> ok
<jimmy51_> so.... it sounds like i can A)  grab various libraries from source, compile, install, possibly mess things up
<jimmy51_> or B) wait until 10.04 comes out and it should work out of the box?
<maco> yep
<maco> thats only 6 days away
<jimmy51_> and i can do a lot of damage in 6 days :)
<stephen_> Someone has experienced updating 8.04 => 10.04rc ?
<maco> stephen_: technically not supported as 8.04 was not an lts for kubuntu...
<jimmy51_> ok, thanks all.  i'll just wait for 10.04.  this silly thing has been on my desk for over a year, 6 more days won't hurt.
<maco> jimmy51_: my brother's been waiting since christmas to use his
<maco> oh which reminds me, he had a question about it...
<stephen_> maco, So isn't possible make this update without problems...
<maco> stephen_: it might work, but theres not been excessive work put into that particular upgrade path
<James147> stephen_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades <- should help
<stephen_> thanks marco and james147
<James147> maco: kubuntu 8.04 was the lts release...
<maco> James147: no it wasnt. 6.06 was the last kubuntu lts
<maco> 8.04 was lts for ubuntu, not kubuntu
<James147> maco: and 8.04 check the link
<James147> maco: they have different?
<maco> yes
<stephen_> i think 8.04 was lts...
<maco> because kde 4.0 came out right when 8.04 came out
<litropy> Hi, all. I need to switch from KDE to GNOME for a bit. How do I do so?
<maco> 3.5 wasnt going to be supported long enough and 4.0 wasnt good enough, so kubuntu wasn't LTS
<maco> litropy: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<litropy> note: there's no "session" option @ the login screen
<TheAncientGoat> litropy: Why do you want to do that though, if I may ask?
<maco> is that with kdm or gdm?
<TheAncientGoat> Cool to see all the identi.ca peeps on here
<litropy> In GNOME, I could just go to "login screen" and choose my session manager. I already have GNOME
<litropy> just looking for where to do it in KDE
<stephen_> james thanks for the link!
<maco> litropy: you can switch to using gdm as the login screen.  i dont think kdm supports it
<stephen_> you're right! 8.04 isn't LTS
<maco> to do that: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<maco> then just pick gdm as default
<litropy> see the strange thing is, i did that, yet it still loads up kde
<litropy> Like I said, I could just go into my system settings in GNOME and within "login screen" I could toggle between GNOME and KDE. But in KDE's settings, there's no place to do that
<litropy> And I know I did it before in KDE. So I'm a bit confused
<maco> litropy: if you make gdm the default, doesnt gdm have a button to pick your default?
<maco> i dont think kdm in kde4 has a button to choose from the login screen though
<litropy> I mean, you're saying after sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm and selecting gdm, I can just log out and log back into GNOME
<litropy> but it doesn't happen.
<litropy> brb
<maco> litropy: no im not. im saying when you select gdm, then when you logout youll see a gdm login screen instead of a kdm one (actually this might require a reboot...).  gdm has a button on it to pick gnome or kde. kdm does not.
<James147> maco: I thourght kdm also had an option to choose sessions...
<maco> i dont think so....but i dont want to logout right now to look either :P
<maco> i think in kde3 it did but it hasnt been put back in kde4 yet
<James147> maco: going to install gnome on my netbook and check :)
<litropy> guys, this is so strange. I swear two days ago I switched from KDE to GNOME within 15 seconds using a dropdown. But now I can't find it.
<James147> litropy: just installing gnome to try it
<luciano> hello, anyone can help me?
<James147> !help | luciano
<ubottu> luciano: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<maco> oh oh found it!
<litropy> it's actually the other way around. I installed kubuntu-netbook to compare ubuntu-netbook.
<luciano> i installed kubuntu here and dont have sound
<maco> litropy: there *is* a button its just not obvious at all
<litropy> sweet maco! where?
<maco> litropy: er...wait dang im on lucid so i only know what the button looks like on lucid...but on here it's a blue square with a white arrow pointing down
<maco> on the kdm screen
<luciano> what can i do?
<litropy> I'm on lucid maco
<litropy> where though?
<maco> ok well see under the password box theres a blue square with a white down arrow? thats the dropdown
<maco> there's a red square next to it with a power icon
<litropy> k, gonna try
<James147> !sound | luciano
<ubottu> luciano: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<luciano> ok, thx
<xrandr> welp
<xrandr> imma reboot. brb
<xrandr> !Sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<xrandr> ok, i have a really dumb question. On the soundcard, it has the colors Pink, Green, and Blue. Since it's not labeled, which is USUALLY the mic input?
<txwikinger> xrandr: pink/red
<xrandr> thank you
<xrandr> was way too lazy to google that :D
<francisb> how do i boot from a floppy disk, I do not want to mess up my master boot record
<Sanjuanito> who c
<genii> Sanjuanito: If you mean: Who can see what I type here?   then everyone
<Sanjuanito> Yea, thanks
<litropy> hi, all. no matter what I choose using sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm, I'm still presented with what looks like a gnome login panel, which doesn't have the option to switch session managers, and I'm stuck in KDE. All I want to do is switch my session manager to gnome. In gnome, this is easy. you just go to the login screen prefpane under system and choose from a dropdown containing all the...
<litropy> ...installed session managers. I cannot find something like that in kde. Please help me switch from kde to gnome and thank you in advance.
<gaetano> ciao
<gaetano> hi
<ArkoldThos> heya people :)
<gaetano> hi
<gaetano> are you speack italian?
<gaetano> speak
<ArkoldThos> I got a little problem with a just installed Kubutu - I can't get nvidia-settings to detect both monitors
<ArkoldThos> gaetano, nope :/
<gaetano> ok
<gaetano> :)
<gaetano> hi
<jhambo> should I be able to browse an .iso file in dolphin or is there some other program I should use?
<Aison`> just tried to upgrade to version 10, but it fails. I get the message: E:Couldn't configure predepend openoffice.org-core-filter-binfilter
<xcl> hello
<xcl> is anyone here
<xcl> whois AdmiralNDP
<visitor2000> bonjour
<visitor2000> j ai un probleme j arrive pas a aller sur facebook
<visitor2000> il me demande si je veux enregistrer la page
#kubuntu 2010-04-24
<terabreaker> Hello all is anyone running the 10.04LTS RC?
<Tm_T> I wonder why such question
<terabreaker> Well I'm running it and i seem to have a small problem, I was going to report it, but I wanted to see if anyone already did or has the same problem
<Tm_T> ah, you better express the issue rightaway (:
<Tm_T> terabreaker: also you prolly get better results in #ubuntu+1 as that channel is meant for Lucid support
<terabreaker> Ahh Okay, I'll try they first then
<terabreaker> Thanks =]
<Tm_T> np
<elisionista> good evening
<elisionista> what do I need to make video calls with kopete?
<Tm_T> elisionista: which protocol?
<elisionista> using an MSN account
<Tm_T> hmmh, cannot remember if it were supported nowadays
<elisionista> dont have to be kopete...
<elisionista> I tried emesene and empathy too
<elisionista> none of them worked
<elisionista> with video calls I mean
<Tm_T> elisionista: when you have chat open, there should be video option somewhere in menu
<Tm_T> if not, then I do not know
<elisionista> there are, but not selectable
<Tm_T> hmmmh
<elisionista> something is missing
<Tm_T> I don't know, sorry
<montiewhisner> Hey all...I am sure it is going to be a stupid question as I am very new to anything non-windows based, but I recently downloaded an installer for a program I use to access a 3D chat site. The installer was dl well enough, but now everytime I try to install it, the system asks me to "choose an application to open this file" blah blah...I am at a loss
<elisionista> Tm_T: thanks for the help anyway. This is the Kubuntu spirit ;)
<elisionista> montiewhisner: you have to compile the aplication in the terminal probaby
<elisionista> it is the mmost common way to install aplications on ubuntu
<montiewhisner> um....any direction for theat would be appreciated  :)
<montiewhisner> that*
<elisionista> tell me more about the package you want to install
<montiewhisner> is there a tutorial or guide i can find for "compiling in the terminal"
<Z0r10n366> algum br?
<elisionista> portuguese
<montiewhisner> it is a client for viewing and participating in 3D animated world called "Virtual Vancouver"
<Z0r10n366> alguem ae com entendimento de exploits?
<elisionista> in wich site?
<Z0r10n366> programação em perl, C , c++, python, assembly?
<elisionista> que precisavas?
<montiewhisner> Virtual Vancouver 3D Client is developed by Utherverse Digital Inc
<Z0r10n366> shellcode
<montiewhisner> http://www.virtual-vancouver.com/
<Z0r10n366> aff pelo jeito estou no canal errado
<Z0r10n366> fui
<Z0r10n366> boa noite galera
<elisionista> montiewhisner: that aplication is for windows only... do you want to run it on linux?
<elisionista> montiewhisner: you can try wine if so
<elisionista> sudo apt-get install wine
<montiewhisner> ok, where can I find info on that "wine" then?
<elisionista> open your terminal
<montiewhisner> where do I find "terminal"  :(
<elisionista> and type the command
<elisionista> open kickoff
<elisionista> = to start in windows
<montiewhisner> k
<caprea_> Wine is a tool that will allow you tun run many Windows applications on Linux. Not all applications will work in Wine, though.
<montiewhisner> :)   ty sooo much for the help  :)
<elisionista> then type terminal
<montiewhisner> i am at "kickoff"
<montiewhisner> oooh
<montiewhisner> got it
<elisionista> and press enter
<montiewhisner> and then?
<elisionista> type apt-get install wine
<montiewhisner> sudo apt-get install wine
<elisionista> yes
<elisionista> sory
<montiewhisner> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<montiewhisner> ????
<elisionista> type su
<elisionista> then will ask you a password
<caprea_> sudo su
<montiewhisner> it failed and I know it is the right pw
<elisionista> type one and the confirm it
<montiewhisner> does the teminal allow for special characters in pw
<elisionista> yes
<montiewhisner> su: Authentication failure
<montiewhisner> montiewhisner@ubuntu:~$
<montiewhisner> but I know it is correct pw
<elisionista> not for sudo :(
<elisionista> it was you who installed kubuntu?
<summel> o/
<summel> the RC ROCKS! finaly a usable kubuntu <3
<summel> thanks! :)
<montiewhisner> yes...I installed it
<montiewhisner> as dual boot to windows
<summel> i use it as my only os on my netbook and i really like it :)
<elisionista> then if you type sudo apt-get install wine it has to work
<montiewhisner> so when I boot it up in Kubuntu...(like i am in right now) I use the pw I just tried to launch Kubuntu
<summel> still needs a bit polishing on the edges but it really turned out great ^^
<montiewhisner> trying again
<montiewhisner> it is working now
<elisionista> :)
<montiewhisner> where will it send this program "wine" or how will i find it again next
<elisionista> type wine where you type terminal
<montiewhisner> awesome
<elisionista> it will find it out for you
<montiewhisner> and where do i find a list of such programs like "wine" when I wish to install other programs? is there somewhere I can read up on such things?
<elisionista> the it will open a program that will be allot similar to windows
<elisionista> didn't understand the question
<montiewhisner> ok - well, u walked me through (just now) the method for installing "wine" i assume...but this command line method is completely forgeign to me.
<montiewhisner> is this the general method for installing all programs? if so, how can i learn more abt it
<elisionista> ok, I now what you mean
<beltorak> has anyone used virtualbox on kubuntu 9.10? I seem to be missing the udev rules and the vbox group after installing the packages; did I miss one?
 * txwikinger uses virtualbox
<elisionista> elisionista@gmail.com
<elisionista> montiewhisner: the mail is for you
<elisionista> will be glad to help you when you need
<montiewhisner> u have already taught me more than i learned in 2 days of poking around  :)
<elisionista> meanwhile you will be used to the terminal
<caprea_> After you have installed Wine you can click on your Start menu and youll see 'Wine" listed
<manowar> where is the channel kubuntu in spanish?
<beltorak> txwikinger: are there any packages that i need to install that don't show up when you type "virtualbox" into kpackagekit?
<txwikinger> beltorak: shouldn't be
<manowar> i need help i don't  speak english
<txwikinger> if you want to use the enhanced features there are a couple of packages to install
<montiewhisner> i do...with the options to "browse" "configure" or "uninstall"
<Typos_King> !es | manowar
<caprea_> you should now be able to run .exe (windows) applications
<ubottu> manowar: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<beltorak> txwikinger: so what should the group be, and why don't I have a udev rules file for the device?
<manowar>  gracias (thank)
<txwikinger> where in the guest os?
<beltorak> I dont have one yet
<txwikinger> beltorak: I am not sure why you think you are missing something.. what is not working?
<montiewhisner> caprea: so when the exe asks me which application to use to install, i just select "wine"
<caprea_> that seems reasonable. probably, I dont do it often
<beltorak> txwikinger: /dev/vboxdrv and /dev/vboxcnertctrl are owned by root.root with 0600 and 0660 perms respecitvely, and there is no /etc/udev/rules.d/*v*box* to set those to be owned by the vboxusers group
<montiewhisner> u all rock - it worked...ty so much  :)
<beltorak> and there's no vboxusers group
<elisionista> glad to help
<montiewhisner> ty eli -
<beltorak> from what I read online I have to add myself to that group - is there a standard number, or was I supposed to create that group myself?
<caprea_> after you install the program you can go to that Start > Wine > programs > your app
<montiewhisner> i will send email from mwhisner@gmail to u in just a moment
<montiewhisner> ty for yur help
<montiewhisner> and caprea ty also
<txwikinger> beltorak: here the same and no problems with that
<txwikinger> beltorak: virtual-manager needs to have group membership that you can create VMs in systemspace and not only in user space
<txwikinger> I think virtualbox only does userspace anyway
<montiewhisner> it appears that this program will not run in "wine"
<montiewhisner> but oh well :)
<montiewhisner> i still learned a bunch
<elisionista> you have to move the program to your wine directory for it to work
<elisionista> the it is exactly like windows
<elisionista> *then
<beltorak> txwikinger: i must have been up way to late last night then, I could have sworn that the opening screen warned me that one of those devices needed to be owned by vboxusers and that i needed to be a member of the group;
<beltorak> k; here goes the guest install
<txwikinger> beltorak: :D
<montiewhisner> it is already IN the "wine" directory...just does not show the VV Launcher"
<montiewhisner> only has the direcetories
<montiewhisner> where would I find say...the eequivalent folder to "Program Files" in a windows install?
<elisionista> open wine... there will be program files
<elisionista> wine has the same structure as windows
<montiewhisner> yea, its there...but the one thing m,issing is the "program launcher" it is not visible in wine
<KenBW22> is it possible to have 2 rows on a panel? Or 2 panels on one screen edge?
<elisionista> it has to be visible
<elisionista> install it again
<txwikinger> OP txwikinger
<beltorak> is there a way to get the taskbar to show things in 2 or 3 rows? Whebn I make it bigger, the hieght of the task buttons expands to match :-/
<Dragnslcr> beltorak- Task Manager Settings has a setting for number of rows
<beltorak> how do i get to those settings? I right click it and it shows me a handful of "panel options" - unless I don't know what the task manager is... i meant the bar at the bottom that shows what apps/windows are running
<txwikinger> beltorak: if you increase the height enough they switch to 2 rowa
<txwikinger> I am not sure if it does 3 rows though
<beltorak> yeah but that makes the notification area and the KMenu and the clock like really huge
<beltorak> I dont want that either
<txwikinger> beltorak: I have the taskbar in its own panel
<beltorak> nm, i got it to two rows with everything almost small
<beltorak> oh, well then...
<beltorak> ok i'll give that a shoyt
<beltorak> ok txwikinger; i give up. how did you do that?
<txwikinger> did what?
<beltorak> get the task bar into it's own panel - i assume you mean that it is in a separate panel than the part that shows the volume control? or did I misunderstand you?
<txwikinger> beltorak: well no.. I have created a new panel from the desktop (right-click->add panel)
<txwikinger> and then I moved the task bar into the other panel
<beltorak> ah; cool;
<Dragnslcr> beltorak- if you right-click in the task manager area (not somewhere else in the panel), you should get a Task Manager Settings option
<beltorak> yeah i see it; thanks; i think i made my system tray too small and i'm working on getting it back to size ;)
<beltorak> is there a way to hide some apps from the taskbar?
<beltorak> specifically the ones that are already in the system tray?
<magrath> hi
<marcel> kubuntu sucks a lil bit
<beltorak> is there a guide to what the groups are for? like ssh - is that the group that you have to be a member of to ssh into the box?
<marcel> what?
<beltorak> or is it the group that sshd runs as?
<sergio> hello
<kolk3> hi
<txwikinger> !ask | sergio
<ubottu> sergio: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<txwikinger> !ask | kolk3
<ubottu> kolk3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iconmefisto> txwikinger: you seem eager to solve problems. have you installed lucid?
<txwikinger> iconmefisto: yes
<litropy> When I term: gdmsetup, i get a bunch of errors related to "The name org.gnome.DisplayManager was not provided by any .service files" and it will not allow me to Unlock so I can choose my session manager. This begun shortly after I installed kubuntu-netbook.
<HRIO> use /msg alis
<mario__> smb
<mario__> hola
<jacob_> hello, my front left/right and rear left/right channels output the same audio, and my center and lfe channels don't work, even though they are all on in kmix. How do I get surround sound to work?
<jepong> anyone having problem sending IM on kopete using their yahoo accounts?
<fillayy> Could anyone help me set up Mobile Broadband on my HP Mini?
<fillayy> Could anyone help me set up Mobile Broadband on my HP Mini?
<fillayy> Could anyone help me set up Mobile Broadband on my HP Mini?
<fillayy> Could anyone help me set up Mobile Broadband on my HP Mini?
<jocago> Hello everyone
<lelamal> Hi all, I'm new to kubuntu. I was wondering why does Plasma Workspace always ask for permission to access kwaller after login? It is set to "Always Allow". Can I set anything not to receive this anymore?
<tsimpson> lelamal: you can set the password to blank
<lelamal> tsimpson: you mean, when it asks for a password I simply hit enter?
<navid> #ubuntu
<tsimpson> lelamal: no, open the wallet manager (KWalletManager), right click the wallet, change password
<tsimpson> just leave it blank and click ok
<lelamal> tsimpson: oh I see thanks. is that ok with security?
<tsimpson> yeah, you need to login to access the wallet in the first place
<tsimpson> just make sure if you leave the system unattended you lock the desktop
<lelamal> of course, I see, well thanks
<tsimpson> which you should be doing regardless :)
<lelamal> :)
<sas> hi need some help plz. get troubles using ts3 kubuntu 10.04 with an usb headset .... sound works but mic cant be open
<sas> same in 9.10
<sas> try longer than 1h but ive no more idea
<sas> german would be easier for me
<sas> can somebody help me plz?
<rork> !de | sas
<ubottu> sas: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<sas> rork: thx ill switch
<rork> Although you're welcome to ask questions in english here ofc, have some patience someone will answer here if he knows
<sas> did u understand my problem or was the english to worse? ;)
<sas> no help in german channel :(
<sas> im sry 4 my bad english
<rork> don't be sorry for that, english can't be the native language of us all
<rork> if I'm right your mic doesn't work
<sas> yeah but only on linux since 3 days it worked before i installed 10.04 on my pc
<sas> but now it wont work under 9.10 too
<sas> sound works
<rork> I bet you've tried setting volume to max and use micboost?
<sas> theres a pci soundcaard too in the pci , i think it have troubles with the pci and the usb
<sas> yeah i cheked out alsamixer
<sas> looks fine
<sas> but ts3 says: cannot open sound device
<sas> (no boost avaliable 4 the usb headset)
<sas> also strange: in the syssettings under sounds...... the headset is the first device but in record.... in the main view its ever the last ... in subtopics of record its the first
<sas> i dont understand this
<sas> last ts errors .....
<sas> 2010-04-24 12:34:25.594961	CapFMOD	Error	recordstart: An invalid parameter was passed to this function. 	
<sas> 2010-04-24 12:34:25.641105	CapSoundSet	Info	Could not reactivate capture device after VAD voice test: 2310	
<sas> 2010-04-24 12:34:37.559989	CapFMOD	Error	recordstart: An invalid parameter was passed to this function. 	
<sas> 2010-04-24 12:34:37.605075	ClientUI	Warning	Error opening capture device: could not open capture device	
<FloodBotK1> sas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sas> 2010-04-24 12:34:37.893781	CapFMOD	Error	recordstart: An invalid parameter was passed to this function. 	
<Mamarok> !pastebin | sas
<ubottu> sas: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Mamarok> sas: you are still quieted, so your last messages didn't come to the list, please use a pastebin for more than 2 lines
<sas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/421598/
<Mamarok> sas: which version do you use again? you said 10.04 earlier
<Mamarok> which means you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<sas> yeah on this pc i use the beat of 10.X..... but in 9.10 i got the same problem
<sas> when i start the laptop
<Mamarok> so you have both versions on the same PC?
<sas> no
<Mamarok> ah, OK
<sas> one on desk pc one on lap
<Mamarok> and you check all channels in KMix?
<sas> yeah the headset only has 2
<sas> pcm and mic
<sas> alsamixer was also cheked
<Mamarok> do you use just Phonon or did you also install Pulseaudio?
<sas> dont installed pulse because it dont worked with pulse on 9.10 before
<sas> should i try to install pulse ?
<Mamarok> OK, was just to make sure
<Mamarok> no, don't, it should work without in 9.10 anyway
<sas> ^
<Mamarok> and in 10.04 as well
<sas> dont understand it... only the mic wont work
<sas> the sound of the headset works fine
<Mamarok> OK, now what application do you want to use your headset with? Skipe can cause quite some hassle
<sas> teamspeak 3
<sas> and it worked eg. 7 days ago
<Mamarok> I don't use that
<Mamarok> you certainly did some updates since, else there is no reason it wouldn't work
<sas> if anybody wants u can use x11 forwarding to look the settings or ... ssh
<Mamarok> sas: no, that is a bad idea anyway, don't give access to your computer to perfect strangers, ever
<sas> ^
<Mamarok> you can paste the settings, that's enough to know
<Mamarok> make sure you can test the mic in the Multimedia settings
<sas> how?
<Mamarok> also, I need to check what app teamspeak is, not Free Software IIRC
<sas> ahh ok
<Mamarok> well, SystemSettings -> Multimedia, the use the test button
<sas> in soundsettings test is not avaliable for the mic
<sas> driver problem, maybe?
<Mamarok> if you didn't change anything the driver didn't change
<sas> normally i dont need a drive... plug&play self working ;)
<sas> +r
<Mamarok> you should try to test the mic with an audio capture software
<mudassar> Can somebody help me configuring openvpn in kubuntu ?
<Mamarok> and you think that plug&play works without drivers? really? :)
<sas> under "winstupid" it works fine and 7 days ago also under ts3
<Mamarok> mudassar: not me, sorry
<sas> ahhhh under kubuntu srxy
<sas> ^
<Mamarok> !language > sas
<ubottu> sas, please see my private message
<sas> only thing ive done was installing flashplugin-nonfree-extrasounds
<sas> to get youtube sound
<Mamarok> sas: well,m that might be the problem then
<Mamarok> flash can cause a lot of problems with sound and capture
<sas> try to deinstall "extrasound"
<sas> ?
<mudassar> I have configured the openvpn and created certificates for the clients but I guess there is a problem in server's configuration .... can somebody tlel me the problem ?
<Mamarok> sas: yes, since it is not an offical package anyway
<sas> ok ill try
<Mamarok> no idea where you got5 that from
<Mamarok> -5
<sas> reeboot needed after removing it ?
<sas> reboot
<Mamarok> sas: no, only restart KDE
<sas> ok
<Mamarok> reboot is only for kernel changes
<sas> ill be back ;)
<sas> Mamarok: no effect, now kmix wont start
<sas> no test avaliable in syssettinmgs
<Mamarok> sas: kmix doesn't start? How that?
<sas> i dont know
<sas> lol
<sas> dont open when try to start by hand
<Mamarok> sas: well, you said won't start, how do you know?
<sas> ok its not shown by the clock ^
<Mamarok> it runs by default, no need to start it, the icon is in the systemTray
<sas> and not opening when i start it by hand
<Mamarok> clock?
<Mamarok> right click on the icon?
<sas> theres no icon in the systray
<sas> ^
<Mamarok> please type killall kmix in a konsole, then type kmix again
<Mamarok> please type 'killall kmix' in a konsole, then type 'kmix' again
<sas> worked
<Mamarok> to be more precise
<Mamarok> nothing muted there?
<sas> no the mic shows no mute option in kmix...only recording option
<Mamarok> I didn't mean mute, just make sure the level is set high, includinc micboost
<Mamarok> including*
<sas> level is on top
<Mamarok> also, check if you have all available channels visible
<sas> micboost not shown for the headset
<sas> yeah 2 channels mic and pcm
<Mamarok> I am sure there are more
<sas> alsamixer also show only 2
<sas> rightclick in kmix ...also no more channel to add
<Mamarok> Mixer -Settings -Configure channels only shows 2? that is very strange
<sas> only a USB HEADSET !
<sas> the pci shows more
<Mamarok> sas: no need to shout...
<sas> sry was not meant as a shout
<sas> ;)
<sas> just a second and ill be back testing on 9.10 one more time
<sas> hrhr im getting creazy
<sas> crazy
<Mamarok> sas: why? I can't really help you more, try testing that mic with an audio capture application
<sas> yeah thx 4 hrlp
<Mamarok> sas: you are welcome :) Just think back what you did exactly before it stopped working, especially what else did you modify on your system. Do you have the flashplugin from an official repository?
<sas> yeah
<nipas> Hello folks! How to change minimize-close-maximize buttons position? I want to place them on the left
<Mamarok> well, the -extrasounds package is not in my repo, so you must have it from elsewhere, make sure your flashplugin is really from the Kubuntu repos
<sas> not added other repo
<sas> ^
<Mamarok> nipas: change the windows theme, in the systemsettings -> Appearance
<nipas> thank you!
<nipas> have a nc day
<nipas> bb
<Mamarok> nipas: you are welcome :)
<_nix_> man when is 10.04 releasing?
<amichair> is a fresh beta/rc install followed by regular apt updates identical to a fresh release install?
<Mamarok> amichair: yes
<amichair> Mamarok: great, thanks :-)
<Mamarok> amichair: you are welcome :)
<pablo> hola?
<jorgino> ezb
<jorgino> hallo
<jorgino> hallo
<jorgino> were is den da
<jorgino> häää
<jorgino> ist dass chatt oder was
<jorgino> hallo
<jorgino> hallo
<jorgino> haloo
<martin____> hello
<jorgino> bist du engländer oder wass
<jorgino> hello
<jorgino> ohh  mano  hallo
<jorgino> hallo
<Ahox> Hi, is there a nice tool to reencode videos into divx?
<MadAGu> is there any way to disable hdmi audio?
<Benkinooby> hi all. i disabled composititng to make my netbook go faster. i also disabled to show the window content, when i "alt+tab" thorugh them. but now i see, that it is very helpful to see the content instead of the shape only. i don't know hot to change it back. does some1 know where to undo it?
<Mamarok> Benkinooby: re-enable compositing, but activate only the effects you actually want?
<Benkinooby> Mamarok: hmmm... cant it go without compositing? it just should raise the chosen windows when at-tabbing instead of only showing the frame...
<Mamarok> hm, Isn't this a compositing feature only?
<tutan> Good morning! Can someone please tell me a translator who has dictionaries of the Portuguese language, English and French.
<tutan> ?
<Mamarok> tutan: you mean a translating application?
<tutan> no, I want use for study
<Mamarok> so you only want dictionnaries then?
<Mamarok> tutan: so you only want dictionnaries then?
<tutan> mamarok: If him have more resources better, but dictionaries are still helpful, but of course I need one that at least translate the sentences.
<Mamarok> tutan: so you actually look for translating software :)
<edgar000> @tutan why not using google translation?
 * Mamarok was going to suggest the same
<Mamarok> tutan: you can use the google translate widget on your desktop for that
<MadAGu>  is there any way to disable hdmi audio?
<tutan> edgar000: because sometimes I was not connected
<edgar000> for ubuntu I use kwordQuiz
<tutan> edgar000: I went read about this, thx.
<edgar000> sorry its word to word translation
<Mamarok> MadAGu: why do you want to disable your soundcard?
<MadAGu> i don't want to disable my soundcard
<MadAGu> i want to disable the hdmi audio
<tutan> mamarok: thx
<Mamarok> well, that is the built-in soundcard
<Mamarok> tutan: you are welcome :)
<MadAGu> and how can i do that?
<Mamarok> MadAGu: why? I don't see the reason for that. You can select another soundcard to be used instead in the systemsettings -> Multimedia
<MadAGu> Mamarok: well my subwoofer does not work, but my side speakers are. In windows everything works OK. When i select another audio device from the multimedia in some cases i take sound from the sub, and in other cases from the side speakers
<Mamarok> MadAGu: then something is wrong with your installation, do you use pulseaudio?
<MadAGu> Mamarok: i don't have pulseaudio
<Mamarok> MadAGu: OK, which phonon backend do you use?
<MadAGu> i use xine
<Mamarok> hm, that should work though
<MadAGu> mamarok: yes so i thought that sometimes the system wants to send sound from the hdmi output and i that's the way to disable it
<Mamarok> you can't just select another audio device, it needs to be a different soundcard, if you only have a built in HDMI, then disabling it will disable all the sound
<MadAGu> that's why i want to disable it*
<Benkinooby> Mamarok: even with compositing enabeld, it only shows frames... like http://img541.imageshack.us/img541/1905/screenshotvq.png ... but i want to see the window.... wnat it to be raised, os i can see the content
<MadAGu> mamarok: well tell me how can i do that and i will see....
<MadAGu> hey virtuosofriend
<MadAGu> Virtuosofriend*
<Mamarok> Benkinooby: do you have Cover Switch enabled in the effects?
<Virtuosofriend> hey MadAGu
<Benkinooby> Mamarok: no, i dont habe any effects set. when i use cover swith it does what it is supposed to do... i want the normal, not-3d-switching...
<Mamarok> MadAGu: well, to see the window pop up on Alt+Tab you need CoverSwitch AFAICT
<Benkinooby> Mamarok: did you see the screenshot i upoaded? when u look at it, you will see that i only see the border/frame of my window, but not the content...
<Benkinooby> Mamarok: this has nothing to do with coverswitch... it should be without effect, but when alt-tabbing i should be able to see the window content and not only the borders...
<Mamarok> Benkinooby: the normal, non-3D Switching doesn't show you a preview of the window
<Benkinooby> Mamarok: hmmm... strange... i was sure i once had this setting... did u try it on ur pc?
<Mamarok> Benkinooby: I will check
<rork> Benkinooby: are you looking for box switching? System settings > Desktop > Desktop Effects > Box Switching
<Mamarok> rork: no, he wants a window preview with Alt+Tab without compositing
<Benkinooby> rork: this is pretty close to what i am looking for
<Mamarok> Benkinooby: it doesn't show a preview here without compositing, this is only available in compositing
<Benkinooby> rork: so the way it behaves is close, but now without compositing... no need for transucent windows in the background...
<Mamarok> s/in/with/
<Benkinooby> Mamarok: so you had box swithing too when compositing enabled? or no effects?
<Mamarok> Benkinooby: it only shows an outline, not the window content
<Benkinooby> Mamarok: ahhh, ok....
<Mamarok> no effects, of course, since the effects are 3D
<Mamarok> I can choose between Box Switching or CoverSwitch in 3D though
<Benkinooby> Mamarok: i have also all these options.
<ubuntu__> hello!
<Benkinooby> Mamarok: but i can not believe, that i will only see the frame of a window, when alt-tabbing without compositing
<marco___> hi there
<ubuntu__> hello!
<marco___> can someone help me to setup audio on my laptop with kubuntu 9.10?
<Benkinooby> Mamarok: hahahahah, got it!
<Benkinooby> Mamarok: kde is a tricky little b.... ;)
<Mamarok> MadAGu: sorry, wrong nick earlier. What entries do you have in the SystemSettings -> Multimedia window? maybe a screenshot would be helpful
<Mamarok> Benkinooby: how did you do that?
<marco___> ok, i check - pls consider im a newbie in linex mmm
<marco___> :-)
<MadAGu> Mamarok: i got it.... i disable the HDMI, thanks anyway :)
<marco___> audio player, cd&dvd burning, mixer audio, video player
<Mamarok> marco___: hm, I didn't write that for you, read again :)
<Benkinooby> Mamarok: system settings -> window behavior -> focus. there cahnge the policy: to "focus strikctly under mouse"
<Ramesh> kdenetworkmanager tray icon says "network management disabled"
<marco___> ooopss sorry... newbie in irc too eheh
<Mamarok> marco___: what do you mean by "setting up audio", do you have no sound at all?
<marco___> no audio at all, nothing
<Mamarok> Benkinooby: thanks, ILST :)
<Benkinooby> Mamarok: ILST?
<Mamarok> marco___: please go th othe SystemTray in the panel lower right, and click on the speaker icon
<Mamarok> then you click on mixer and check that you have nothing muted there
<Mamarok> Benkinooby: I learned something today :)
<Benkinooby> "show window list while switching windows" is also influencing it. if u dis able it, it will ahve the same effect
<marco___> sound icon on the tray is 100%, i did open mixer and set all levels to high, but nothing
<Benkinooby> Mamarok: no matter, what the focus-ploicy is
<Mamarok> marco___: in the mixer, if you go to the Settings menu, what is the default Master channel?
<marco___> i dont figure out how, but it works now :-)
<Mamarok> marco___: nice :)
<marco___> thanks a lot mamarok!!!
<Mamarok> marco___: you are welcome :)
<marco___> ok
<marco___> just another question: as you can think, im a win user trying to swith on ubuntu platform, so the interface is so different for me, i havejust installed ubuntu now
<marco___> firefox running ok, but to install flashplayer the link on adobe page didnt work, so googled and installed from terminal with sudo apt-gte install flash-nonfree
<marco___> is it the correct way to install flash player ?
<James147> marco___: think its flashplugin-installer you want to install
<marco___> ok james, but 1st question is: must i do it in a terminal shell?
<szatmari> sziasztok
<James147> marco___: I dont think you have to :) its just quicker
<szatmari> tud magyarul vki
<Mamarok> !hu | szatmari
<ubottu> szatmari: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<James147> !pm marco___
<James147> !pm | marco___
<ubottu> marco___: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<marco___> ok, i will ask on public space, your indication is so right
<Benkinooby> :P
<marco___> i realize it is not required to type commands in a shell, so i think there is a web way to do it? i did try to setup from adobe selecting apt for ubuntu 9.4+
<marco___> but clicking on that button the webpage redirect to itself
<Mamarok> marco___: you should use the Package installer provided by Kubuntu
<James147> marco___: you can also download the *.deb from abobe and click on it in dolphin to install it (if your broswer dosent auto launch it)
<marco___> i did try with package installer before try this and that, but i didnt find flashplayer entry
<lelamal> Hi all, I have a question: I'm on kubuntu 9.10, and want to upgrade to the RC. I've read the command to do this is: update-notifier-kde -d
<Mamarok> marco___: probably because you do not have the restricted repository enabled
<James147> marco___: its flashplugin-installer    not player
<Mamarok> flash is not free
<lelamal> but in the following screen I'm told "This is still a BETA release.". So, is this the correct command, or should I use a different one for the RC?
<marco___> aaaargh ok i realize it now, i was searching for wrong keyword
<marco___> thanks a lot!!!!
<James147> lelamal: if you upgrade to lucid you will be on RC not beta its probally just an outdated page
<lelamal> oh I see, thanks a lot!
<Mamarok> lelamal: that's maybe just not changed, since the RC was released only recently
<lelamal> ok thanks everyone
<marco___> however at first i feel this new ubuntu very very much usable than older versions, also compared with many other distro i seen in the past years
<James147> marco___: and its slowly getting better :)
<marco___> many thanks to you all people, i find irc 'fantastic' - many answers in a little time
<marco___> thank you guys
<Mamarok> marco___: you are welcome :)
<marco___> thank you bye
<Benkinooby> Mamarok: still here?
<Benkinooby> got time for few secnds?
<Benkinooby> Mamarok: want to try dektop sharing... if you allow me, i will send you an remote desktop invite. ok?
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<Benkinooby> some1 ready to test my remote desktop connection. u will yust need a remote desktop viewer, wich comes per default with kde
<Benkinooby> called krdc
<ilomo> hi
<ncfi1013> what would happen if i deleted the ithunes database lock on an ipod?
<slow-motion> hi
<user_> hi
<ncfi1013>  will rockbox work on an ipod nano 4th gen 8gb? does anybody know that has this specific model?
<Ramesh> how to enable knetworkmanger?
<Ramesh> currently tray icon says "network management disabled"
<James147> Ramesh: you need to restart your network, i found this works: kquitapp knetworkmanager && sudo service network-manager restart     then start knetworkmanager again
<Ramesh> should i reboot?
<Ramesh> @James147 : when i directly issued the commands, still it shows nm disabled
<James147> Ramesh: you should need to, but that would fix it
<daskreech> Ramesh: He means you shouldn't need to
<Ramesh> ok
<daskreech> Ramesh: the only "real" reason that you should have to reboot in Linux/UNIX is to change your kernel
<kgeek_> Ramesh: where are u from INdia?
<daskreech> Just sometimes it's faster to reboot than to chase the problem
<Ramesh> bangalore
<daskreech> Though i find chasing the problem fun :)
<James147> Ramesh: could try the longer way :- kquitapp knetworkmanager   && sudo service network-manager stop && sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart && sudo service network-manager start     then start knetworkmanager (watch for spelling there <)
<James147> Ramesh: if not a reboot will almost certenly work :) just depends on how often it happens to you... i have had it hapen a few times so running the commands is quicker then a full reboot
<Ramesh> got this error : postconf: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
<kgeek_> Ramesh: u r a tudent or wat?
<kgeek_> Student*
<Ramesh> @kgeek_ : lets discuss that outside, not here
<kgeek_> Ramesh: ther's no prob. here as well :P
<James147> Ramesh: when running the above command? if so which part did it error on?
<Ramesh> when i issued the command : sudo service network-manager stop && sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart && sudo service network-manager start
<James147> Ramesh: thats a chain on commands can you tell which one it errored on?
<Mamarok> kgeek_: wrong, this is a support only channel, chat goes to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Ramesh> when issued : sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Ramesh> @James147 : pasting the error again : postconf: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
<Ramesh> @James147 : and error was on for the command ->sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<James147> Ramesh: looks like you missing the main.cf file for postfix :S
<Ramesh> @James147 : how to resolve that issue?
<James147> Ramesh: not sure how critical the error is, you can try starting up network-manager and knetworkmanager and see if that works, if not i would guess you need to configure postfix (not entirlly sure how though )
<James147> Ramesh: you could try "sudo aptitude reinstall postfix"  but I am not sure if that will solve anything :)
<Ramesh> thanks.. still the tray icon says nm disabled
<Ramesh> let me try a reboot
<usf> hello every body
<usf> does anyone know how to retrieve a gtk code from glade??
<daskreech> usf: #ubuntu might have more hits for that
<James147> moo
<warren> hello everyone
<rork> hi
<BillyBoy> how you doing rork?
<BillyBoy> im a ubuntu user since a month ago and i am happy as ever
<BillyBoy> this is far much better than windows
<BillyBoy> it has a lot of useful applications
<BillyBoy> it doesnt take viruses
<rork> I'm fine I guess, thanks, how are you?
<BillyBoy> ad everything works perfect
<BillyBoy> even my computer is faster
<BillyBoy> im cool
<BillyBoy> chilling after work with a glass of wine in the garden
<ale-1> hello to all
<rork> nice
<rork> hi ale-1
<BillyBoy> you right ale mate?
<ale-1> do you know som cursor theme for mouse, to obtain black icon mouse ?
<ale-1> I use kubuntu 9.10
<BillyBoy> rork how long have you used ubuntu for?
<BillyBoy> black icon mouse?
<BillyBoy> i dont know mate i still a begginner
<BillyBoy> anyway why do you want a black icon mouse for?
<ale-1> because I'd like it
<BillyBoy> mine is white and im happy enough
<ale-1> I prefer it
<BillyBoy> fair enough
<BillyBoy> im sure there are tjemes available
<BillyBoy> just check on the net
<ale-1> yes
<ale-1> from what country do you type ?
<ale-1> I'm in Italy and this is the first time on this channel
<rork> Must be about May 2006, Microsoft stopped supporting the WinME I got with my laptop so I had to look for something else. I started with kubuntu, switched to debian for a couple of years but I'm back to kubuntu on a new and faster PC since November 2008
<ale-1> I try centos 5.4 and fedora 12. I have dell notebook, but kubuntu has the best supporting !!!!
<ale-1> absolutly the best, for my opinion
<daskreech> ale-1: kde-look.org
<rork> ale-1: System Settings > Keyboard and Mouse > Mouse > Cursor theme > KDE Classic
<BillyBoy> i type from London, UK but i am spanish
<BillyBoy> there you got mate
<BillyBoy> some nice people told you how already
<rork> btw this officially is a support channel, join #kubuntu-offtopic for general chitchat
<BillyBoy>  all right mate
<BillyBoy> cool
<BillyBoy> ill pop around there
<BillyBoy> thanks
<pibarnas> hi folks, cant install language packages or the package upgrades through kpackagekit... error message: Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/ttf-khmeros/ttf-khmeros-core_5.0-3ubuntu1_all.deb 403 Forbidden [IP: 200.17.202.1 80]
<pibarnas> ideas? version kubuntu lucid beta2.
<ansong> use a different mirror?
<ansong> something about the way they've configured the webserver is preventing you from getting updates from that site.
<ansong> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_HTTP_status_codes
<tuntunaung> someone know how to make partition?
<BluesKaj> pibarnas, ask in #ubuntu+1
<pibarnas> BluesKaj: okay, I'll search there.
<ansong> here's my question: does reliable audio exist anymore?
<daskreech> ansong: Yes but it's all analog
<ansong> i've had any number of issues with audio lately. currently everything acts like it's playing audio but nothing from the speakers.
<ansong> my usual fixes haven't worked. it's a crapshoot everytime i boot up, "will audio work? this is so exciting!"
<ansong> honestly i never had this problem with sarge
<daskreech> ansong: Ubuntu is thankfully not debian.
<ansong> i know. audio used to work.
<avihay> blame it on the pulse-audio. I always do :->
<ansong> avihay, so why does audacious not play?  i've got it set to output using alsa
<avihay> I don't know, audacious crashes on my system every time I try to play something
<avihay> but I recently found the audio player for me
<ansong> what do you use?
<avihay> I used to use xmms, but it's no longer under development, and I moved to qmmp
<daskreech> Xmms2 is under development
<daskreech> but like years and years now
<avihay> the qmmp from the ubuntu repositories is outdated, and doesn't have a shortcuts plugin, so better add the PPA from here:http://code.google.com/p/qmmp/wiki/qmmp_packages
<avihay> Xmms2 is a backend, I have tryed a large number of frontends for it
<avihay> few are feature complete
<avihay> only exaile and rythembox seem decent, but each has something that annoys me.
<avihay> if you "I just want my WinAmp 2.88, and if it supports queueing songs, then why not?" like me, then it's either old but functional xmms, that I've used till this day, or qmmp, or audacious happens to work on your machine
<avihay> *or qmmp that I'm going to use from this day onwards
<thomas__> hey! maybe someone can help me...i cannot access the internet with my wpa locked router...i'm using kubuntu 9.10
<shadeslayer> thomas__: oh hey,is this a brand new install?
<bulldog98> hello is there someone out there who is willing to test a package of the amarok 2.3.1 beta for karmic?
<shadeslayer> thomas__: the issue is that network manager wont connect to WPA/WEP networks on a brand new install
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: almost everyone has upgraded to karmic :P
<thomas__> yap, i just installed it some weeks ago...what can i do?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: do you have a karmic installation left?
<shadeslayer> thomas__: and it was connecting correctly?
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: nope :(
<shadeslayer> thomas__: ( from the day you installed it )
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: hm would have been good, I realy need to find an karmic installation
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: well maybe someone here can help :)
<shadeslayer> but the chances of that are slim at best
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I would be glad if someone could help me
<thomas__> yes, before it connected correctly...only since the network is locked it doesn't work
<shadeslayer> thomas__: i would suggest installing wicd or the upgrading to the latest network manager
<shadeslayer> thomas__: yeah,i would suggest enabling backports and upgrading :)
<thomas__> ok...well, I think all general upgrades i did already...what's wicd? and how do i enable backports? I'm a newbie ;)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: I bet there are still a lot of people using Karmic around :)
<thomas__> i tried wpa supplicant already but it didn't work...it didn't even scan
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: lets hope so :)
<shadeslayer> !backports | thomas__
<ubottu> thomas__: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<shadeslayer> thomas__: you might also want to add the Kubuntu backports ppa which has KDE 4.4.2,all info on adding on www.kubuntu.org
<thomas__> ok, will have a look, thank u guys!
<shadeslayer> yeah sorry for that,but im getting alot of lag on my terminal...
<whiteangelus> hola
<whiteangelus> alguien por ahi ?
<bulldog98> whiteangelus: #kubuntu-es
<whiteangelus> #ubuntu-es
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> Since a prerelease-upgrade to the current kde version I have the problem, that kde-window-decorator (kwin) is crashing after login.
<daskreech> Matisse: Do you mean a pre-relase of KDE or a pre-release of Kubuntu ?
<Matisse> I already some things before the current kde version was added to the repos, but it didnt help
<Matisse> of kde
<Matisse> kde 4.4.2 or somethin
<Mamarok> that's not pre-release, it's the current release ofKDE
 * nonamegod cries
<Matisse> but it was a pre-release...
<Matisse> (I wanted to solve a klipper related bug, but I just switched to other bugs... well klipper works fine now :) )
<Matisse> or maybe it is not called "pre-release"
<Matisse> I just installing kde 4.? before it was in the repos
<Matisse> s/installing/upgraded to
<daskreech> Matisse: tried resetting kwin's config ?
<Matisse> i'll try
<Matisse> already did that some time ago
 * nonamegod is in pain and suffering
<Matisse> nonamegod, cant help you via chat
<nonamegod> are you sure, Matisse?
<Matisse> yes
<BluesKaj> !ask | nonamegod
<ubottu> nonamegod: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
 * Matisse tries relogin..
<giampy> ciao
<giampy> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Matisse> daskreech, sudo dpkg-reconfigure kwin      didnt help
<daskreech> Matisse: That's not your settings
<Matisse> oh, ok
<Matisse> so what do you have in mind?
<daskreech> Look in ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc and move that somewhere else
<mustafa> hello
<daskreech>  it will reset all your kwinsetings to default
<daskreech> !hi | mustafa
<ubottu> mustafa: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mustafa> i have problem with my externel hard disk
<mustafa> the hard disk format is exfat
<Matisse> daskreech, oh, that hint was missing last time. Thx a lot! I'm sure that'll help
<mustafa> and i try many thinks to run it but no any respons
<daskreech> mustafa: what happens when you click on it in Dolphin?
<mustafa> nothing
<mustafa> any one help me
<martin____> how can i stop kbluetooth from launching at startup? i didn't found an entry in the system settings service menu
<daskreech> mustafa: have you tried to mount it in the command line?
<mustafa> yes
<daskreech> Did it give an error?
<mustafa> no
<mustafa> it nothig showing
<mustafa> there are no any exhard
<mustafa> but when i use this command lsusb the hard disk is connect
<daskreech> What is the /dev entry that it gets?
<mustafa> adsp                psaux       tty10  tty52           usbdev7.2_ep81
<mustafa> audio               ptmx        tty11  tty53           usbdev7.2_ep82
<mustafa> block               pts         tty12  tty54           usbdev7.2_ep83
<mustafa> bus                 ram0        tty13  tty55           usbdev7.2_ep84
<mustafa> cdrom               ram1        tty14  tty56           usbdev8.1_ep00
<FloodBotK3> mustafa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mustafa> cdrw                ram10       tty15  tty57           usbdev8.1_ep81
<daskreech> mustafa: dont paste here use paste.ubuntu.com
<mustafa> that all i have
<daskreech> mustafa: go to http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste the output of ls -l /dev/sd*
<mustafa> i did it
<mustafa> mr daskreech i can talk with you in privet
<mustafa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/421829/plain/
<beltorak> is there a way to raise the bottom edge of a panel that is attached to the bottom of a screen? Basically I want to stack some of my panels to save space.
<mustafa> daskreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/421829/plain/
<esay> amarok is not working while playing my musics
<esay> is there anyone who have faced with amarok problem
<whiteangelus> #ubuntu-es
<esay> is there ?
<kosmonaut> esay: amarok works here...can you describe your problem?
<esay> ok i solved it
<kosmonaut> ok ;-)
<esay> thanks
<martin____> how can i stop kbluetooth from launching at startup? i didn't found an entry in the system settings service menu
<areichman> hello everybody. I'm having some trouble getting audio to work over hdmi and was wondering if anybody could help. I've unmuted everything I can find and audio works from other sources and I'm not sure where to go from here.
<moetunes> martin____: is it listed in /etc/rc2.d?
<martin____> moetunes: let me have a look
<martin____> moetunes: no, the file is completely empty
<moetunes> martin____: what about in the dir /etc/rcS.d ?
<pibarnas> hi folks, Ive just installed newer kubuntu iso (lucid) and got an authentication failed of main account in first boot... any ideas?
<martin____> moetunes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/421847/ as far as i can see nothing related to bluetooth
<kosmonaut> #kubuntu-de
<kosmonaut> oops
<moetunes> hmmm
<martin____> is the /etc/rc2.d the file where you normally look for the bluetooth service?
<moetunes> it is a dir martin____
<martin____> oh
<martin____> ok i found something... ;)
<moetunes> heh
<martin____> so now: how do i turn it off?
<moetunes> martin____: what's it start with ? - S60kbluetooth or similar
<martin____> there's a folder called S25bluetooth
<moetunes> martin____: in lonsole do   sudo mv -v S25bluetooth K25bluetooth
<moetunes> konsole*
<moetunes> I'll start again
<moetunes> martin____: in lonsole do   sudo mv -v /etc/rc2.d/S25bluetooth /etc/rc2.d/K25bluetooth
<martin____> moetunes: ok i'll give it a try
<martin____> ok something happened: >`/etc/rc2.d/S25bluetooth' -> `/etc/rc2.d/K25bluetooth'
<martin____> moetunes: so anything with K instead of S ist not active?
<moetunes> martin____: it won't start now at boot - yep
<martin____> moetunes: great, thank you very much
<moetunes> np
<marko____> hi
<Benkinooby> hi. i have an external hdd with some music on it. i used busikbrainz to organize it, but aafter all the work was done i couldn't save, because i don't have teh permissions. how can i change the permission, without unmounting (and by this making the work of musicbrainz worthless)?
<moetunes> Benkinooby: you could try   sudo chmod -Rv ugo+w /path/to/mount
<Benkinooby> moetunes: can i do this will i am working on it? a big copy job (wich is started with sudo) is running right now...
<Benkinooby> moetunes: will = hile
<Benkinooby> while
<moetunes> I'd wait
<Benkinooby> moetunes: thx. hmmm, it's a pitty that cp run by console doesnt show how much is lefft for copying
<moetunes> Benkinooby: I always use the -v switch for that
<Benkinooby> moetunes: thx for that hint. next time i will use it for sure...
<moetunes> :]
<kevin_Williams> Can someone help me with my problem? I want to login to Kubuntu, but all I get is the Kubuntu shell. How do I get to a login screen?
<moetunes> kevin_Williams: it might be that the graphics are having probs - if you log in you can check with   cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less
<kevin_Williams> thank you moetunes
<moetunes> kevin_Williams: sorted?
<kevin_Williams> yes
<moetunes> :]
<beltorak> is there a way to change the window decorations for apps running as root?
<bulldog98> kdesudo systemsettings
<bulldog98> should make you able to change that beltorak
<Ashex> What's the flag for safe graphics mode when installing?
<Breetai> I have a friend who installed Ubuntu Karmic last night, they updated their packages, rebooted and then did installled kubuntu-destkop, but when they go to log in, the screen goes black for a second and then they are back at gdm. Anyone have any idea?
<daskreech> Breetai: Could be a few issues. Can they look at the ~/.xsession-errors file ?
<Breetai> daskreech: yes, I will when the get back in. I had deleted the .kde folder and had them reboot (they had been using kopete)
<daskreech> Breetai: I'm guessing it's a video card error
<Breetai> daskreech: it is a VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800/K8N800/K8N800A I have no experince with that
<daskreech> Breetai: Ah well Kwin should turn off any fancy effects that will clash with it by default but maybe Kwin is with you in that boat :)
<beltorak> should my user be a member of the users group, or does that group have special meaning in ubuntu?
<zertu> hi
<zertu> apt-get install kde  path on the second partiion ?
<zertu> is that possible ?
<Mamarok> zertu: you can just do 'sudo apt-get install kde-desktop'
<Breetai> daskreech: kwin: Fatal IO error: client killed  did not look good in .xsesson-erros
<zertu> no
<Mamarok> zertu: why not?
<zertu> if i do this it install on my first partition
<zertu> and it takes too much space
<zertu> i don't have enough space on that disk
<zertu> that's why i need to install on the second space
<Mamarok> well, then you need to make that other partition a separate / one, then
<esay> how to copy a file to root folder   is there anyone knowing it
<daskreech> esay: sudo cp
<daskreech> Breetai: can you pastebin the file?
<Breetai> Yes I can
<esay> i mean how can we copy folders using dolphin
<esay> ok i got it
<esay> sudo dolphin
<esay> thanks
<Breetai> daskreech: http://pastebin.com/gumYUMdj
<harjot> how do i create an adhoc network on 8.04? Im also using atheros
<kevin_Williams> How do you install programs on Kubuntu like Konverstaion?
<gorgonzola> kevin_Williams in a console: sudo apt-get install konversation, or in packagekit, search package konversation, click on the arrow.
<kevin_Williams> thank you, gorgonzola
<Breetai> darkreech: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1307218     this might be it, I have had to create a xorg.conf (one did not exist), and I have added the AIGLX off serverflag
#kubuntu 2010-04-25
<samuel_> 'lo
<samuel_> bye
<daskreech> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<rmrfslash> How do I install the sun JVM in Kubuntu Lucid?
<rmrfslash> I only see gcj and open-jdk
<rmrfslash> jamvm and caco
<rmrfslash> cacao
<rmrfslash> is it openjdk?
<avihay> rmrfslash: I'm guessing you specifically want sun's jdk
<avihay> if so, you can install sun-java6-jdk
<avihay> otherwise, you can install deafult-jdk, and it will probably install open-jdk for you and not sun's version
<daskreech> ORacle now!
<BiggFREE> Hi
<daskreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ubuntu_> hello!
<ubuntu_> hello fabian!
<flypiper> just installed kubuntu 9.10 and am looking where to configure the background for each desktop.  Is that still an option? or not
<soledad> Hi people
<soledad> i have an existencial question
<soledad> about Wine
<soledad> anyone with some seniority on that?
<BiggFREE> bbl
<BiggFREE> tc
<blackcoder> Hellow....
<daskreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<thieflock> Who watches "To Catch a Predator"?
<thieflock> I think we should reanact some scenes...
<thieflock> Hello!
<DarkriftX> is there any archive manager different than ark? it sucks pretty bad lately
<chengchen> hell
<daskreech> Hmm?
<daskreech> DarkriftX: What sucks?
<DarkriftX> it just doesnt work like it used to
<daskreech> Which is?
<DarkriftX> i cant browse for a extract location, clicking on a file doesnt let me select, it opens the file
<DarkriftX> when i select multiple files i sometimes have to drag one or it will unselect the rest and open that one
<Tarantel> hi there
<Tarantel> may i ask some of you for help?
<DarkriftX> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Tarantel> okay
<Tarantel> i've got an kingston 4 gb usbstick and there was a beta of kubuntu on it, but i somehow made it to "destroy" the whoole OS. now i've downloaded the ISO of Kubuntu again and i wantet to install, but there  is a partition which i can't get formatted under windows. I'm sorry for my bad english :D
<DarkriftX> ahhhh, xarchiver works great!!! none of the problems I have with ark are present (even though it does look kinda 1990's)
<DarkriftX> why do you need to format a partition in windows?
<lespea> Tarantel: I'm confused... you're trying to install kubuntu but then you say you're trying to format a partition in windows?
<DarkriftX> use a linux live cd to do it
<Tarantel> i watn to have the kubuntu OS on the usb stick so that i can boot from the usb stick on any computer
<Tarantel> *want
<lespea> but why are you trying to format the partition in windows...
<Tarantel> well where else should i try it?
<DarkriftX> windows doesnt like linux partitions
<Tarantel> thats my problem
<DarkriftX> you either need a special windows app (partition manager, expensive) or linux
<Tarantel> k
<Tarantel> so i should make a live cd?
<DarkriftX> i wuold
<Tarantel> okay
<DarkriftX> always good to keep one around
<Tarantel> thanks for help ;)
<Tarantel> umm
<Tarantel> i've got a GRML cd here
<Tarantel> is it possible to do it with GRML?
<lespea> just fdisk the drive and remove the partitions
<lespea> usb = /dev/sda  ->  sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<Tarantel> okay
<Tarantel> thx ;)
<Tarantel> i willl try it right niw :D
<lespea> you could make a new partition there too and then create a filesystem on it with mkfs
<lespea> np
<Tarantel> cya later
<lespea> later
<ForgeAus> uh anyone here know anything about wubi?
<mimail> it is easy
<Tarantel> DarkriftX lespea
<Tarantel> whank you guys sooo much X)
<Tarantel> *thank
<Tarantel> i've made it
<Tarantel> it is formatted right now :D
<lespea> glad to hear that :)
<Tarantel> now i will install kubuntu and explore linux \O/
<lespea> I haven't tried kde since 4.2 and it's come a looooong way
<lespea> I'm very impressed
<ForgeAus> I need a new PC, I'm still stuck with 4.2.x somewhere along the line
<ForgeAus> and I don't particularly want to start with a fresh distro
<ForgeAus> (erm install I meant)
<daskreech> Tarantel: Welcome :)
<daskreech> lespea: Drat should have waited 4 months for KDE 4.5
<daskreech> Some snazzy stuff coming
<daskreech> But wait till 4.6!
<lespea> daskreech: lol there's always something coming down the pipe :p
<daskreech> lespea: I know i bloody hate KDE developers for that
<daskreech> KDE 4.5 will be out in two weeks and they will start showing screenshots of what they have working so far for KDE 4.6 that missed the freeze for KDE 4.5
<ForgeAus> hehe daskreech whats coming?
<daskreech> I don't even have 4.5 yet and I can't wait for 4.6 STOP IT Just please stop being so awesome and consistent in coding a great vision
 * daskreech cries in the corner
<ForgeAus> I should download me some .iso's!
<daskreech> ForgeAus: Seen the new stuff for the System tray and the bluring algorithim they have ?
<ForgeAus> I don't like blurring I prefer my transparency clear...
<ForgeAus> they trying to emulate windows or something?
<daskreech> no it looks a bit better and where they are using it makes more sense
<ForgeAus> as for the system tray no I don't know alot about KDE4 since 4.2.x
<daskreech>  Course you can just make a theme that rips off Windows 7 or 8 or Mobile somethingsomethign if you like
<ForgeAus> daskreech you mean not juts window decorators?
<daskreech> There are a lot less Window Decos and Themes than there used to be back in the day
<daskreech> ForgeAus: Nope like a library you can use it in apps or dialogs or animations
<Tarantel> omfg
<ForgeAus> (I think I should suggest a filter decorator for KDE :) .. ones that are, animated, and/or mod according to what they're ontop of... like colour-cycle
<Tarantel> linux is so fantastic
<ForgeAus> that could be cute :)
<daskreech> It could be
<daskreech> Tarantel: It gets tiring after a while
<ForgeAus> as in go a few steps further than transparency and make it magnify or work with what's behind the window...
<daskreech> like 9 years of constant fantasmically awesomnisity does start to burn away your nerve endings
<davhere> if i try to reload ubuntu..will it updat ok?
<daskreech> ForgeAus: you can do that but why would you it's distracting
<daskreech> davhere: I have no clue. What do you mean by reload. Reboot?
<lespea> daskreech: do you have a link to a youtube video or something?
<ForgeAus> hey daskreech you know much about Wubi?
<davhere> put in fresh coppy
<ForgeAus> (as in the windows ubuntu installer)
<daskreech> lespea: on?
<daskreech> ForgeAus: Much no. I can spell it for you
<lespea> the stuff you're so excited for in 4.5
<davhere> i have the ubuntu 7.10 cd
<daskreech> davhere: ah like reinstall?
<davhere> ya
<daskreech> davhere: Right and you want to do what?
<ForgeAus> lol I was just wonderingi f it installs a partition or runs from a hardfile thats all
<ForgeAus> (hardfile as in essentally virtual harddisk like Qemu, vmware, etc use)
<davhere> i got some erors so tha=ought redoing it might help
<davhere> errors so thought*
<davhere> mean put cd in and start new agian
<Tarantel> omg
<Tarantel> i never thoght i could handle with it
<Tarantel> but i think i will be able to install kubuntu to the usbstick with help if virtualbox O/
<daskreech> :-)
<Tarantel> daskreech do you speak  german?
<daskreech> Tarantel: Not as well as I used to
<daskreech> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Tarantel> okay
<nix_star> hi everyone, i was wondering if anyone could help with my raid 5 configuration... im using software raid with a total of 6 drives in the raid
<nix_star> my problem happened after i updated kubuntu 9.04 to 9.10
<daskreech> nix_star: what's the problem?
<nix_star> upon boot of the system (after the logo loading "kubuntu") i get these error messages: "ERROR: ddf1: Cannot find physical drive description on /dev/sdg!
<nix_star> and then "ERROR: ddf1: setting up RAID device /dev/sdg"
<daskreech> sdg ?
<Tarantel> i'm giving up
<Tarantel> gotta go to bed now
<Tarantel> cya guys
<nix_star> my raid is made of /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1 /dev/sde1 /dev/sdf1 /de/sdg1
<shashi> I amgetting this on lucid RC, "Modprobe for Tun driver failed", donno how to fix
<shashi> can somebody help?
<daskreech> nix_star: So it can't see one of them I'mguessing this is all Software RAID?
<daskreech> shashi: ask in #ubuntu+1
<nix_star> yes its software raid
<shashi> ok thank you
<nix_star> when i use mdadm --query --detail /dev/md0 - it reports all drives are "active sync" and working
<nix_star> and the state is "clean"
<daskreech> nix_star: but no /dev/sdg exists?
<nix_star> yes /dev/sdg is the last hard drive in my array, it exists
<daskreech> nix_star: Is it a parity drive?
<nix_star> its the last drive in my raid 5 array .... will it say if it is parrity in the mdadm --query --detail  ?
<daskreech> nix_star: Not sure I'm not familiar with madam
<zunk> howdy y'all
<zunk> where's everybody from?
<rork> !offtopic | zunk
<ubottu> zunk: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<zunk> I'm looking to start a local Kubuntu group here in Miami, Florida.
<zunk> Anyone happen to be in Florida?
<Mr_Sonoma> suggestions on how to diagnose a boot problem, seems something has happened to my file systems and now they will not mount and fail the file system checks during boot
<Mr_Sonoma> ?
<iconmefisto> Mr_Sonoma: can you mount them or do a fsck with livecd?
<Mr_Sonoma> might have to dig out the live cd
<Mr_Sonoma> it says they fail to mount
<Mr_Sonoma> was working filesystems at last shut down
<iconmefisto> this is karmic 9.10?
<Mr_Sonoma> computer will boot into windows (thats how i'm here)
<Mr_Sonoma> yea karmic
<Mr_Sonoma> i get a shell, but can't runs fscheck, says i need to install with apt-get but then cant use apt because it seems the file system is read only or something
<Mr_Sonoma> i cant remember exactly there
<rethus> i don't can open the user-management anymore... any tipps how i can start it from shell?
<Mr_Sonoma> rethus: what are you wanting to do?
<albertolempira> hey guys i'm trying to pair a Motorola S305 bluetooth headset with my notebook but i get a message saying "it doesn't support input service" and can't get it to work. Anybody know what could be happening? thanks in advance
<rethus> Mr_Sonoma: i want to open the user management on kde
<rethus> the dialoge doesn't open
<rethus> i can click offten as i want, nothing happend
<rethus> so how can istart this gui from shell to see appearing errors
<rethus> strange,not it works again
<Mr_Sonoma> you sure you dont have the sudo password box coming up behind some other window?
<Mr_Sonoma> i was going to suggest doing user management from commandline if the box was coming up. I was trying to figure out how to start the gui from commandline
<iconmefisto> kcmshell4 userconfig
<rethus> thx
<zunk> anyone know how to run ubuntu as an entirely encrypted OS?
<iconmefisto> kdesudo kcmshell4 userconfig  <-- to give it su access
<maxagaz> hi
<maxagaz> how to activate chinese input method in kubuntu ?
<iconmefisto> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<iconmefisto> maxagaz: maybe someone there will know?  ^^
<maxagaz> iconmefisto: actually, my porblem is to activate ibus
<iconmefisto> maxagaz: right-click menu? (I know nothing about this, just guessing) http://img682.imageshack.us/my.php?image=plasmadesktoplq1511.jpg
<nonamegod> DAMN IT :|
<Backglass> Hi,hola
<moetunes> Backglass: need a spanish channel?
<moetunes> !es > Backglass
<ubottu> Backglass, please see my private message
<lelamal> hi all, I've recently upgraded to lucid, and can't see the pager reproducing the open windows inside its small screens (sorry if it's unclear)
<lelamal> and can't find any setting to reproduce the expected behaviour. What should I do?
<moetunes> lelamal: someone in #ubuntu+1 might knw
<lelamal> ok thanks, I'm gonna try
<xiaolongwang209> 12
<xiaolongwang209> 我进来了没有？奇怪
<lubse> hello, how do I install a Dutch spelling checker for open office?
<moetunes> xiaolongwang209: try in #ubuntu-cn mate
<xiaolongwang209> ok
<James147> lubse: you can try installing openoffice.org-l10n-nl
<lubse> James147: is this the Dutch version of open office?
<lubse> because I would like the english version, just a Dutch spelling checker
<James147> lubse: its teh "Dutch language package" <- what ever that does :)
<James147> lubse: you should be albe to try it and see... uninstalling should revert you back to the default
<tew88> Is it possible to apply different properties to various multiple desktops in Kubuntu? In particular, I'd like to have distinct wallpapers between my "work" and "play" desktops.
<James147> tew88: yes, you need to enable different activities for each desktop
<James147> tew88: on kde 4.4.x its located at System settings > Desktop > Multiple Desktops > Check "Different activity for each desktop"   dont know where it is on 4.3.x as i think it moved
<rork> lubse: for dutch spellingchecker install myspell-nl
<tew88> ty James147 =)
<pawel__> hi
<pawel__> I am using Kubuntu Lucid and I think there's serious memory leak in xorg
<pawel__> it's raising quickly to over 100MB
<pawel__> I used Arch Linux before and it stayed about 30-40MB
<pawel__> I'm using Radeon OS driver
<rork> pawel__: lucid is supported in #ubuntu+1
<pawel__> ok, thank you
<James147> pawel__: its unlikly to eb xorg,  xorg takes some of the processing done by other programs so if another one misbehaves it sometimes looks like xorg is
<James147> pawel__: try closing some of your other programs currently running that might be taking up lots of memory and see what happens
<pawel__> James147: ok, I'll try
<pawel__> James147: I don't have anything special running and Xorg is using 75MB right now; without Konversation it can raise to 100MB very easily too
<pawel__> James147: I'll check if the problem remains without compositions
<tew88> James147: It seems "Activities" are distinct from multiple desktops -- not sure I'm in the mood to configure a new workspace from scratch again!
<James147> tew88: they are, its the only way to get a differnt wallpaper though
<tew88> James147: Yeah, so it seems. Thanks for the pointer - I'll go for a fresh setup when I install 10.04 =)
<pawel__> James147: xorg memory usage is much higher with compositions enabled, raises quicly to 75 and with some programs like Firefox it raises above 100MB after some time
<pawel__> quickly*
<James147> pawel__: yeah, firefox has always been abit memory hungery :)
<pawel__> maybe this is the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/98783
<pawel__> yes, however under Arch (so probably different X server version) it wasn't that bad ;)
<James147> pawel__: possibally, also different versions of the applications you where running could affect it
<pawel__> James147L that's right, I'll ask at ubuntu+1 too, to be sure if there's no some mem leak
<rmrfslash> How can I find what display driver I'm using?
<moetunes> read Xorg.0.log
<rmrfslash> lspci -k
<rmrfslash> i  feel like there's something in my laptop heating up incessantly
<rmrfslash> since I installed 10.04
<rmrfslash> fan never shuts off
<txwikinger> rmrfslash: how long ago did you upgrade?
<rmrfslash> 1 day
<rmrfslash> release candidate
<txwikinger> well.. it might still be nepomuk indexing your drive
<rmrfslash> Stigi is idle
<rmrfslash> *Strigi
<rmrfslash> :P
<rmrfslash> almost beat you
<txwikinger> :)
<rmrfslash> I have a feeling it's the radeon driver
<rmrfslash> i turned compositing off though
<rmrfslash> the machine is like a good 110 F consistently
<txwikinger> well. usually the fans are running because the cpus are very active
<rmrfslash> I don't remember it being that hot before
<txwikinger> so you should see something in the process list
<txwikinger> or maybe the fan control is not working
<txwikinger> I had that with a lenovo desktop once
<rmrfslash> nothing is really going too nutts
<rmrfslash>   /usr/bin/X always seems to hog
<rmrfslash> 8-10%
<txwikinger> check out if lmsensors IIRC works probably
<txwikinger> properly*
<rmrfslash> just saw it jump to 30%
<rmrfslash> im looking @ the temperature plasmoid
<rmrfslash> OK, so I just rebooted and I have no fans going nutts
<rmrfslash> tere it goes
<wannabe> hi
<txwikinger> !ask | wannabe
<ubottu> wannabe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rmrfslash> OK, so I just shut off Quassel and everything else and the fan shut off
<rmrfslash> then I moved the mouse and it went right back on
<txwikinger> rmrfslash: hmm.. I know X has a memory leak that they try to fix, but that should not set in so fast
<rmrfslash> Well, I'm installing the ATI proprietary driver now
<rmrfslash> a.k.a using a GUI to add instability to my system
<rmrfslash> reboot time
<rmrfslash> temps look a little lower I think
<rmrfslash> few degrees
<rmrfslash> and dropping
<rmrfslash> at about 102-104 now
<rmrfslash> i don't see as much "spiking" on the CPU graph
<rmrfslash> I have a feeling radeon outsources a lot of computations to the CPU
<rmrfslash> Fans are off and I see temps dropping below 100
<wannabe> I just installed Kubuntu 9.10. I can't see any wifi network. HW Drivers don't  offer me any HW changes.  My network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<wannabe> can you help me about this?
<moetunes> !bcm
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<penocio> is there ANY way to convert ext3 to fat32 without loosing data?
<BluesKaj> hey all
<josetgarcia> hello hola?
<BobSapp> I installed kubuntu netbook remix, how do i get rid of that applications widget?
<josetgarcia> hi, just installed kubuntu (i come from ubuntu) one of my keyboard butto does not work...neither is recognized with xev comand!!! please help!
<josetgarcia> hello? anyone here¿
<rork> josetgarcia: yes, but people aren't watching the channel all the time
<rork> josetgarcia: I don't think I can help you but I'm just wondering is it a special key or a normal one?
<josetgarcia> yeah sorry didn't mean it that way....
<josetgarcia> its the m key!! i'copy pasting like a dummy!! jajajaja
<rork> josetgarcia: sorry for the stupid question but are you sure your keyboard isn't broken?
<josetgarcia> thats what i thought, but yesterday it was ok...a was working with ubuntu 9,10...and the thing is that no keycode is shown when running xev comand
<josetgarcia> how can i know the keyboard type i have (114/115 keys...)
<rork> I was thinking of typing all the characters on it in the sequence they are in and googling it ;)
<josetgarcia> could that really work?
<josetgarcia> could the key be broken?
<rork> it told me I use a standard UK / US qwerty keyboard, but I didn't find a site that identified it by the order if you have a special keyboard you may find it though. Otherwise check your keyboards manual
<rork> BobSapp: I think: Right click desktop > add widgets (you can also remove them there)
<BobSapp> thanks rork
<maxagaz> how to synchronize google account (contacts,calendar,rss,mails) with kontact ?
<wannabe_> is that could be? I'm not sure
<maxagaz> wannabe_: it seems to be possible with akonadi
<maxagaz> but i don't understand how to use it
<BluesKaj> maxagaz, make sure you set up sync on googlemail on all your pcs
<maxagaz> BluesKaj: how?
<BluesKaj> then use your google mail to retrieve emails from your kontact email address in googlemail settings
<starenka> hi, how is the alt+f2 (wannabe katapult) called? It doens't refresh it's db, so i wanna restart it to take menu changes into consideration. Or is there any option (haven't seen it), which refreshes the db?
<BluesKaj> not alt+f2 , starenka , just do sudo updatedb in the terminal
<starenka> oh
<starenka> thx
<BluesKaj> especially after installing open source apps
<starenka> BluesKaj: doesn;t work
<BluesKaj> starenka, pls explain what doesn't work ?
<starenka> ok, did you get my question in the first place? remember katapult from kde3, right? this alt+f2 thing also launces apps etc. If i modify my menu, the 'thing" doen't know about the changes till i logout.
<starenka> need to restart it or smhtng, but i dont know the process/app name
<starenka> what didn;t work? updatedb
<starenka> ;)
<starenka> i mean updatedb finished ok, but no change in the launcher
<BluesKaj> updatedb doesn't tell you anything , it just updates the database , that's all
<starenka> and?
<BluesKaj> the launcher wannabe katapult is somewhat unstable from the reports i've read
<starenka> joking? it's in kde 4 ever since
<BluesKaj> well, do some research then ..i don't use launchers , i just pin apps to the the panel
<starenka> nevermind it's called krunner
<starenka> just realized
<starenka> cya thx
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> starenka: bye :)
<BluesKaj> oh for gawd's sake the run cmnd box ..  :)
<BluesKaj> some ppl
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: i swear :P
<BluesKaj> katapult ? wth?
<BluesKaj> I assume ppl are using current kubuntu versions , so I forget about old apps
<Espirito> Hi people? Somebody use DataBase Firebird here? I am having trouble installing with Synaptic and I'm not getting the command line with the package. Gz. Can anyone help me?
<inteliwasp> i installed the nvidia drivers from the "hardware drivers" program and now i am unable to load kde, i get "fatal server error: no screens found"
<shadeslayer> inteliwasp: oh just press alt+F2 and type ' konsole ' and hit enter
<BluesKaj> Espirito, make sure all your package sources are enabled in synaptic
<shadeslayer> inteliwasp: done? now type : sudo nvidia-xconfig --composite : to generate your xorg.conf
<inteliwasp> shadeslayer: um.... i'm stuck on the tty logins.....
<shadeslayer> inteliwasp: oh then just run that commadn
<shadeslayer> *command
<inteliwasp> kk
<shadeslayer> inteliwasp: then reboot and voila!
<BluesKaj> or just startx, inteliwasp
<Espirito> BluesKaj: I marked all the packages on 2.1 for the server, but it's always the same error: that the package firebird2.1-server-common_2.1.2.18118-0.ds1-4_amd64.deb is broken.
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: that wont give him shutdown and reboot options
<inteliwasp> shadeslayer: i get a validation error
<shadeslayer> inteliwasp: can you pastebin it? ( install pastebinit )
<BluesKaj> inteliwasp, perhaps stopping kdm/X first then sudo nvidi-xconfig might work ...sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop then after config ' restart'
<BluesKaj> err, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<inteliwasp> BluesKaj: that did not work
<inteliwasp> shadeslayer: i did not get a coutom url with pastebinit
<BluesKaj> inteliwasp, did you do sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart , after sudo nvidia-xconfig ?
<inteliwasp> BluesKaj: i still get the same error
<inteliwasp> oh wait
<inteliwasp> ...
 * inteliwasp bangs head on table
<shadeslayer> inteliwasp: you need to switch to tty 7
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, that'll work only if he had a desktop in the first place
<inteliwasp> i gotta reboot, be back in a few
<inteliwasp> the nvidia config did not work
<BluesKaj> inteliwasp, which nvidia card ?
<inteliwasp> BluesKaj: gforce 9800gt
<inteliwasp> or gtx
<shadeslayer> inteliwasp: hmm.. can you just run : sudo nvidia-xconfig : ?
<inteliwasp> shadeslayer: let me try that...
<inteliwasp> shadeslayer: it ran no errors
<inteliwasp> still no joy on tty7
<shadeslayer> inteliwasp: you need to do : sudo kdm
<shadeslayer> after the nvidia-xconfig command
<BluesKaj> inteliwasp, that card should run on the nvidia-current driver
<inteliwasp> i ran "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<BluesKaj> inteliwasp, drop to a tty ,stop kdm with sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop  ,install the nvidia-current driver , do sudo nvidia-xconfig , then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<inteliwasp> BluesKaj: i used the builtin driver
<shadeslayer> inteliwasp: nouveau?
<shadeslayer> inteliwasp: may i suggest adding the xorg edgers PPA for 3D support on nvidia cards
<inteliwasp> BluesKaj: nice, the nvidia driver site is not compatable with lynx
<wander> olá
<BluesKaj> inteliwasp, use the nvidia ppa as shadeslayer suggested , you must add it to your sources.list then sudo apt-get update before installing
<inteliwasp> nvidia ppa?
<BluesKaj> inteliwasp, yeah, check launchpad for the ppa
<BluesKaj> BBL...stuff to do
<shadeslayer> inteliwasp: its a nouveau ppa,the open source driver for nvidia cards
<shadeslayer> inteliwasp: you can get it by just googling : xorg edgers ppa
<inteliwasp> so i can't use the non opensorce drivers?
<kosmonaut> did some1 succesfully try to use amarok + Iphone (ipod touch)?
<inteliwasp> i am going to log back latter...
<Guest38563> Hello
<Guest38563> I am brand new on this kubuntu world
<Guest38563> Is any body there
<Guest38563> i am from Venezuela
<kosmonaut> well...I am here ;-)
<BluesKaj> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest38563> Are you expert in kubuntu
<Guest38563> ok thanks
<claus> hello
<claus> people
<sidney_> my sound stopped working can someone decipher this terminal output for me
<BluesKaj> !paste | sidney_
<ubottu> sidney_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest38563> I want to know how instal a sound equalizer for Amarok
<mischasworld> Guest38563: its onboard just look under extras
<sidney_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/422348/
<sidney_> BluesKaj: i have a sound blaster card installed
<Guest38563> It is not available
<mischasworld> which amarok version are you using?
<Guest38563> It is KDE 4.3.2
<Guest38563> Amarok KDE 4.3.2
<mischasworld> have a look here : https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+question/94599 you'll need kde 4.4
<sidney_> how can i undo an update
<mischasworld> for which package ?
<sidney_> mischasworld: was that ? for me
<pablo> perdonar el canal de ubunto en españl cual es?
<pablo> ubuntu*
<mischasworld> sorry sidney, i thought youwere guest38563
<mischasworld> sidney: but you can try to download an older package version and install it manual
<marco_xtml> hola
<marco_xtml> #ubuntu
<kosmonaut> sidney_: what pack. have you installed? And how?
<Guest38563> Why google heart doesnt works properly with KDE Kubuntu. What can i do?
<kosmonaut> google heart = google earth?
<sidney_> kosmonaut: I have no idea i just allowed the update to takeplace now no sound
<kosmonaut> sidney_: do you use 9.10 or 10.04?
<sidney_> kosmonaut:  9.10
<sidney_> kosmonaut:  I also just tried this  sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<kosmonaut> to be honest. I don't know a way how to downgrade...sorry :-( But did you take a look at ubuntuforums? Maybe there is already a thread concering this issue...
<kosmonaut> since this not a usual issue I guess that others may have the same problem (just a guess ;-))
<sidney_> kosmonaut:  this is what i have found so far
<sidney_> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-no-sound-sound-blaster-audigy-after-upgrading-from-ubuntu-9-04-to-9-10.html
<lontra> hi is it typically that kubuntu uses ~ 1.5 GB of RAM with only an quassel, konsole, and kate open?!?
<BluesKaj> sidney_, sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils
<BluesKaj> lontra, definitely not
<sidney_> BluesKaj: it says alsa-base is already the newest version
<lontra> well free -m is showing 1532 being used (-/+ buffers/cache)
<jorgino> hello
<jorgino> hello
<jorgino> hello hello hello
<jorgino> oh oh hello
<BluesKaj> sidney_, open alsamixer , make sure all ctrls are up and not muted with a M in the ctrlbox, use the M key to unmute
<jorgino> what im german im not speek englich
<BluesKaj> !de | jorgino
<ubottu> jorgino: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<sidney_> BluesKaj: i've dont that i'lll recheck
<BluesKaj> sidney_, type alsamixer in the terminal
<sidney_> BluesKaj: in the terminal it dosent list soundblaster @ all
<BluesKaj> did you type , alsamixer ?
<sidney_> yes
<BluesKaj> ok sidney_ , lspci | grep audio
<sidney_> BluesKaj:  in the terminal it list an nvidia card and a realtek chip
<sidney_> 01:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
<BluesKaj> sidney_, copy and paste the output here pls
<sidney_> BluesKaj: 01:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
<mudassar> hello people I want to install a general media (audio/video) player in kubuntu 9.10 that can play any audio video file ... (how can I configure codecs etc). Furthermore, how to integrate them with firefox like mms format is not recognized when I press a link on a webpage in firefox
<BluesKaj> Creative Labs SB Audigy is your soundblaster card...I have that card on another pc, sidney_
<mudassar> just let me one apt-get install package that can do all the work for me
<BluesKaj> mudassar, VLC
<mudassar> BluesKaj: Does it answer my all the questions ?
<BluesKaj> mudassar, do you have kubuntu-restricted-extras installed as well as flashplugin-nonfree ?
<mudassar> BluesKaj: how to check that ?
<mudassar> I dont know
<BluesKaj> mudassar, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras flashplugin-nonfree
<mudassar> i have installed kubuntu-restricted-extras ... but flash player is already installed I mean I can see youtube
<BluesKaj> or look in your package manager
<mudassar> will flashplugin-nonfree conflict with my already install flash player for firefox ?
<BluesKaj> nope
<mudassar> installed *
<mudassar> ok
<BluesKaj> mudassar, that's what flashplugin is
<mudassar> ok both are installed now
<mudassar> now what to do ?
<James147> BluesKaj: flashplugin-installer is replacing flashplugin-nonfree may as well jsut install it directly :)
<mudassar> ok
<BluesKaj> James147, it's a plugin
<BluesKaj> mudassar, install vlc
<luis_> hey there good afternoon all of you guys i like to ask how can i use my cel phone wich is a Motorola Z3 as a webcam is it possible? and if is so can someone refer me on how to do so please???
<James147> BluesKaj: I know, but flashplugin-nonfree is just a transitional package that points to the installer
<BluesKaj> James147, it points tom the player , if it's installed
<mudassar> KMPlayer does not play anything
<BluesKaj> usually the flashplayer installs by default
<mudassar> furthermore i am still not able to run mms video from webpage link
<BluesKaj> mudassar, did you try vlc ?
<mudassar> apt-get install vlc  ?
<BluesKaj> yes sudo apt-get install vlc
<sidney_> vlc plays everything i've thrown at it
<mudassar> it is installing
<BluesKaj> well, web apps are different and are troublesome in some browsers , depends what you use
<mudassar> it plays the video that i select from desktop
<mudassar> but sill no luck with mms video on webpage link
<BluesKaj> mudassar, which browser?
<mudassar> firefox ........ is there any other browser in kubuntu ? (besides its own)
<BluesKaj> mudassar, I use chromium , but post the site so i can test it
<mudassar> http://www.geo.tv/stream/index.html
<mudassar> it is in my native language but just press the link that is blinking
<mudassar> it says, "firefox does not know how to open this ............"
<luis_> so is there someone in here that knows how to use a cellphone as a webcam? i have a motorola z3 en kubuntu 8.04
<xephexx> has anybody else had anybody else had a problem with ktorrent?I am running kubuntu 9.10
<BluesKaj> xephexx, describe your problem in more detail pls
<BluesKaj> xephexx, describe your problem in more detail pls
<patarok> hello!
<patarok> could somebody tell me why nvidia-settings cant save my current settings to disc?
<patarok> please help....
<patarok> it is so annoying to set X the way i want it everytime i boot up my pc.
<patarok> im on lucid.
<patarok> #ubuntu+1
<James147> patarok: you need to run it as root to save the settings (kdesudo nvidia-settings)
<BluesKaj> patarok, in the terminal: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<James147> BluesKaj: kdesudo is prefured over sudo for graphical applications... not entirly sure why
<BluesKaj> James147, kdesudo is used in the run box alt+f2 , aks krunner, not the terminal
<BluesKaj> err aka
<James147> BluesKaj: it can be run in both... but have heard it is better for graphical applications so tend to use for them... again not entirly sure why
<BluesKaj> James147, kdesudo invokes a graphical interface , not required for use in the terminal
<James147> BluesKaj: not entirly...http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<BluesKaj> James147, this discussion is interfering with helping patarok
<BluesKaj> James147, does it really matter or are you just trolling for minor differences
<BluesKaj> ?
<James147> BluesKaj: It matter some of the time... as "There are other times, though, when side effects can be as mild as Firefox extensions not sticking or as extreme as as not being able to log in any more because the permissions on your .ICEauthority changed."
<patarok> i thought i tried that before but the sudo nvidia-xconfig seems to have done the job... a fat THX at James147
<James147> BluesKaj: Not trying to troll, just dont think its a good idea to suggest useing sudo when 'some' of the time it can go badly
<patarok> THX
<patarok> THX
<patarok> good bye ill try to restart and look if things keep cool.
<BluesKaj> well James147, I've never encountered that problem , so I'm not going to change my advice ...you merely confuse ppl by bringing up this issue which almost never happens as the writer on the page admits
<James147> BluesKaj: I have had problems with premission on .ICEauthority before and not being able to log in without changing the premissions back... but havnet had that issue now i use kdesudo
<James147> BluesKaj: I am more conserned about the few ppl that encounter the problem that wont know how to fix it and wont beable to log in if it happens. I don't think useing kdesudo instead os sudo is that more confusing
<marcosroriz> does lts also apply to kubuntu?
<James147> marcosroriz: ??
<marcosroriz> because 8.04 wasnt
<James147> marcosroriz: ahh, LTS? yes, but the last version that was lts for ubuntu (8.04) wasent for kubuntu
<BluesKaj> well now so kdesudo is the new sudo ...is that what you are saying? we have to change almost 15 yrs of commands in the terminal due to an authentication bug?
<marcosroriz> this version will be?
<James147> BluesKaj: no, just advise to use it for graphical applications... I still use it for command line apps
<James147> marcosroriz: 10.04 should be a lts, i think the reason 8.04 wasent was because kde 4.x wasent stable enough and 3.5 was reaching end of life over the life span of an lts
<James147> BluesKaj: still use sudo for commandline that is ^^
<BluesKaj> I haven't had any problems so i'm not changing . All the tutorials I've read still use sudo , except the one you pointed out.
<BluesKaj> James147, why are they using kdesu instead of kdesudo on that page you posted , there's no expalanation
<James147> BluesKaj: kdesudo and kdesu are two slightly different programs that basically do the same thing
<BluesKaj> anyway , i have no more time for this ...got other stuff to do
<James147> BluesKaj: I think kubuntu adpoted kdesudo back when kdesu had some issues with it
<BluesKaj> kdesudo was encouraged for the krunner / run command ...maybe they should have mentioned this issue at the time
<James147> BluesKaj: I assumed it was encourged for graphical applications in general incase a user encounters the problems with sudo
<ForgeAus> isn't there a CD vers of Kubuntu anymore this is a 3 gig d/l!
<ForgeAus> for 9.10
<Typos_King> hahhe
<Typos_King> wha?    of course there's
<Typos_King> they have cd and dvd, you must be looking at the dvd one :)
<ForgeAus> I am
<ForgeAus> but couldn't find a link to CD one
<Typos_King> gimme a sec
<ForgeAus> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/9.10/release/ only has DVD
<ForgeAus> wait found it
<ForgeAus> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/karmic/
<ForgeAus> 683mb, much better
<Typos_King> heheh
#kubuntu 2011-04-18
<Daskreech> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Daskreech> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Daskreech> rekenber: Let us know more :)
<Daskreech> I gotta go though
<rekenber> Daskreech: okay. I installed connman in my GNOME side, then I removed GNOME... now I dunno how can I access connman from the Plasma desktop.
<rekenber> Is there a way for me to disable connman and reactivate NetworkManager...?
<iZeke_> rekenber: go to system steeings-> information sources -> and under network management backend click on NetworkManager and hit the up arrow to the side so it's at the top of the list
<iZeke_> wow I spelled settings wrong :[
<rekenber> iZeke_: thanks for replying, but it seems that I already got NetworkManager at the top... >_<
<rekenber> i'll try to logout and see it again.
<rekenber> it's still the same.
<boudiccas> when i install kubuntu, does it giveme the choice of setting my partitons as i want?
<nikola> does anyone have artifacts in kubuntu natty?
<nikola> alt+f2 type kwi or sys and when krunner list results i see artifacts
<nikola> @boudiccas yes when you are installing kubuntu choose manual option and all your partitions will be listed and then you can make changes
<boudiccas> nikola, thanks
<nikola> no problem :)
<user__> Hello
<James147> Hello user__
<user__> <ubuntu noob
<user__> hello James
<user__> I just installed 10.10
<user__> and was trying to connect to my wireless network and no go.....
<James147> user__: well, your in the kubuntu support channel ^^ so if you have a question about it then just ask... if you have a question about #ubuntu though, you may want to ask in #ubuntu
<James147> user__: first, are you using kubuntu or ubuntu?
<user__> good question....
<user__> the about reads ubuntu 10.10
<user__> wrong channel....
<James147> user__: then you may want to join #ubuntu :)
<user__> cool thanks James! have a good one
<Fanfare> Next: My Win 7 is so laggy, what can i do... (remembering when some kde guys presented kde4 as the new win 7)
<James147> Win 7 is so laggy because its win 7 ^^
<amirhosein> hi
<ispy_> By far the best kde focused desktop distribution I've ever seen.
<ispy_> And I'm a snob. I've even converted over to using the default applications which the team has decided to be the very best combination of what the KDE community has to offer.  Not to mention the Ubuntu/Debian backbone...
 * Realmkeeper hands ispy_ a 10er, "You did well. The world is now convinced. Thanks."
<Realmkeeper> :)
<ispy_> Haha, I mean it.
<Realmkeeper> Well, I do await to see what Mandriva, Chakra and Mint come up with next. Then the verdict will come. ;)
<Realmkeeper> An advantage with Kubuntu over, say, Chakra, is that the devs at Chakra want to make it pure KDE. Kubuntu always falls back to Gnome when the going gets tough. Understandable.
<James147> Realmkeeper: when does it "fallback" to gnome?
<Realmkeeper> open office/Libre Office (not KDE), gimp, etc.
<James147> ^^ they arnt gnome applications...
<James147> they are used by most distros that use gnome since gnome dosnt ahve any alternitives, but they arnt gnome :)
<James147> hell, from what I can see openoffice isnt even gtk
<Realmkeeper> Oh, I didn't know that... I just new it's not KDE, and plays on my my KDE distro a bit.
<James147> Realmkeeper: any application that is able to run under X will run on kubuntu ^^
<James147> and most linux system that run x for that matter ^^
<Realmkeeper> James147: Can you tell me of a very good scanning program for KDE?
<James147> Realmkeeper: sorry, never looked into scanning
<James147> Realmkeeper: though if i  remember right the immage applications are able to import fram a scanner... (gewnview and digikam
<debrisrat> hi !
<debrisrat> good morning
<mase_wk> Realmkeeper: skanlite is supposed to bepretty easy to use
<Realmkeeper> mase_wk: skanlite is too basic, ended up using Simple Scan, but even that is not up to scratch.
<Realmkeeper> James147: Not images, pdfs.
<mase_wk> Realmkeeper: i haven't really used a scanner for a long time so i don't really know sorry. i think i just used xsane back in the day
<mase_wk> YMMV
<Realmkeeper> James147: I went to Gwenview just to try, anyway. Clicked "Import for Scanner..." only to have it turn on my laptop camera - with no way to see how to tell it to use the scanner.
<Realmkeeper> mase_wk: That is the point, there are no good scanning programs for Linux.
 * James147 had only noticed the option... he has never actually tried it
<mase_wk> Realmkeeper: so xsane doesn't work for you ? If it bothers you that there aren't any applications you could always write one...Almost all of the applications on Linux are developed by people who are solving a problem for themselves
<faxpc> hi guys. i am on gnome ubuntu 10.10. i installed the package kubuntu-desktop. i selected kdm, i logged out, selected KDE.
<faxpc> 2 icons load up and then the screen flashes and it goes back to the login screen
<Realmkeeper> mase_wk: I knew the "you can write your own" response would be used. ;)
<mase_wk> Realmkeeper: well there isn't really any other option
<mase_wk> no one is going to write one for you
<James147> mase_wk: patch an existing one ^^ :) normally the better option
<mase_wk> James147: well i was using write one broadly
<mase_wk> i assume skanlite or simple scan would not want complicated options in their app given the names :)
<James147> mase_wk: :D
<James147> mase_wk: dosnt mean you cant fork it and use their code as a base
<faxpc> i may have bad repos, there was no plasma KDE in software center so i installed manually from commandline the kubuntu-desktop package
<Realmkeeper> mase_wk: My point is that a lot of Linux (even Kubuntu) devs and users want to say to the world. "LOOK, look how great Kubuntu, Mandriva, openSUSE, etc. is... How great Linux is!" Great as it may be, it lacks in many key software areas.
<faxpc> what repos should i use to install kubuntu-desktop plasma?. thanks
<Realmkeeper> mase_wk: Then, someone comes from Microsoft or Apple, tries it, then sees he/she can't do something. Askes about it, and then gets told to "write your own".
<mase_wk> Realmkeeper: i don't think anyone doubts that, but it doesn't stop it from being great. People love OSX despite it's many flaws and 90% of the earth uses windows even though they are well aware of it's issues
<James147> faxpc: the default repos ^^ just "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<James147> ^^ that will pull in plasma and everything you need for a kde desktop
<mase_wk> Realmkeeper: Kubuntu / Linux isn't for anyone. It's fantastic at what it does well and is always improving..but it's not for everyone
<faxpc> james, that is exactly what i did the first time. i now get the problem i described above. i dont have the badnwidth to uninstall and reinstall doing exactly the same thing
<faxpc> if theres something different in your suggested approach sure i would
<mase_wk> Realmkeeper: at the end of the day, it's up to the individual user to decide if an OS works well for them and offers them what they are looking for
<James147> mase_wk: i think 90% of those 90% users dont know or care what an os is and would use anything that gets stuck in front of them given it can preform a basic operation of what they need
<mase_wk> James147: true
<James147> (after quivering for servral weeks because it "look different")
<mu3en> actually, even if it doesn't perform the basic operations they need...and pay for that too...
<faxpc> is there a way to renew my repos. apt-get upgrade says it has to DL a huge amount so that can't be it
<faxpc> i mean, where can i get a good list
<James147> mu3en: :D
<James147> faxpc: sudo apt-get update refreshes the lists ^^ then you should "sudo apt-get upgrade" to upgrade your system....
<faxpc> ubuntu software center didn't even have kubuntu plasma
<James147> faxpc: despite it being a large update its best to do it... the more you fall behind on updates the larger it will become
<faxpc> james i am not going to use the upgrade command to download default packages that make absolutely no difference it is only a waste of bandwidth
<James147> faxpc: it should have kubuntu-desktop ^^ which will pull in plasma
<Realmkeeper> faxpc: Is your internet connection capped?
<faxpc> is there a smaller package i can get that will pull in plasma
<James147> faxpc: it dose make a difference.... allot of packages are dependent on other packages and if you only upgrade some at a time you can end up breaking your system
<faxpc> no my work only has 3gb a month cable
<mase_wk> Realmkeeper: also it's not that you can't do something. it's just that you have asked a group of people who aren't necessarily experts either
<faxpc> some countries you have to actually pay for bandwidth not like europe and USA
<mase_wk> i am certain there are applications that will provide you with the controls you need
<mase_wk> I'm almost certain Xsane will give you want want
<mu3en> kde-plasma-desktop ?
<mase_wk> it just isn't a Kubuntu application
<Realmkeeper> faxpc: Doesn't the ISP your work is using have a free zone which doesn't count towards your quota? Most, if not all, do.
<Realmkeeper> mase_wk: Sorry, I'm just frustrated. Been using Linux since 1998... there is not good scanner program. Unfortunately, I'm not a developer, either.
<James147> mase_wk: what makes an application a "kubuntu" application? :)
<faxpc> yes they probably do allow local traffic uncapped i have no idea. and yes there would be local repos
<faxpc> i am trying the kde-plasma-desktop. its downloading :). this should fix the problem where i login to kde and 2 icons appear and the screen flashes and goes back to the login screen?
<mase_wk> James147: well it's not a KDE application for a start :)
<Realmkeeper> faxpc: Which country are you in?
<mase_wk> Realmkeeper: so what is it that you actually want to do with your scanner that you can't do with xsane /
<faxpc> the update command will only DL 274mb thats not too bad if i have to
<Realmkeeper> mase_wk: Make it so that it's easy for my Microsoft using wife to use. :D
<faxpc> k lets try this login again. thanks for the help. theres no more essential kde packages i might need? i have kubuntu-desktop (apparently) and kde-plasma-desktop
<Realmkeeper> mase_wk: Simple Scan does that... but, it is very basic in options (at the moment).
<James147> faxpc: if you have kubuntu-desktop then you have what you need for a kde session
<mu3en> faxpc, as James147 said, can be that unless all packages are upgraded to a similar level, the whole thing may not work properly. don't be too surprised if it's still funky.
<faxpc> k i might have to redownload that after an update
<faxpc> upgrae*
<faxpc> thanks for the help, hope this works. KDE is awesome
<mase_wk> Realmkeeper: i think the point of simple scan is to be easy.. which generally removes options. There are other applications in between....but it could also be that Kubuntu is actually not really usable for your wife....it could be that you aren't giving your wife enough credit that she can learn a new interface..
<mase_wk> Realmkeeper: different people have different needs and it's difficult to be all things to all people
<valorie> Realmkeeper: I'm a woman who uses kubuntu, while my husband uses Windows
<Realmkeeper> mase_wk: It's not about Kubuntu, it's about KDE. ;)
<mase_wk> Realmkeeper: KDE is a component of Kubuntu
<James147> mase_wk: simple != remove options... it means easy to understand/use... which is generally done by hiding options not removing :)
<Realmkeeper> valorie: Swap partners?
<valorie> heh
<mase_wk> James147: well i guess in Realmkeeper they just haven't had incentive to put the features in
<mase_wk> Realmkeeper: you could always put in a feature request to have whatever feature you need added
<James147> :(
<mase_wk> as James147 said, they could hide certain options so people who want them can find them
<James147> Realmkeeper: and offer code or even desigins would be helpful :)
<Realmkeeper> faxpc: KPackageKit -> Settings -> Edit Origins -> Download from: -> Other... -> (Your country and ISP might be listed in there. Just pick it for the your free zone.)
<Realmkeeper> James147: True, but with the list of ToDoes I see on devs' lists, I am guessing it'll be pushed to the bottom. :)
<James147> Realmkeeper: depends... smaller projects tend to be fuled by feedback...
<faxpc> im still on gnome so im using update center
<faxpc> but form the look of the repos it is using local ones
<mase_wk> Realmkeeper: the main issue with Linux / BSD in general as an operating system for people who don't care about the freedom aspect, or as a generic end user appliance is that most of the applications on the desktop are written by people who aren't doing it as a day job. The code quality is often really good but UI decisions etc.. are just done to the best of their ability ...or sometimes just thrown together. In a commercial environment,
<mase_wk> applications have UI engineers etc.. look at the difference between firefox 1.0 and firefox 3/4 after aza raskin got involved with mozilla
<faxpc> ah, upgrade done. i really dont want to have to reinstall kubuntu-desktop and find the same error so i will try now that the upgrade is done
<mase_wk> mozilla made money from more people using firefox. if 1 or 100,000 people use skanlite it's not going to make a difference to that developer
<Realmkeeper> mase_wk: Yes, I know that... just at times - full moon, solar flares - I get frustrated without just cause.
<mase_wk> Realmkeeper: that's understandable
<mase_wk> Realmkeeper: i get annoyed that nginx doesn't have something like mod_tcn but not annoyed enough to write it myself... :)
<faxpc> okay this is absolute Bull. i assume kubuntu-netbook is not the package i want
<mase_wk> Realmkeeper: i think if canonical / someone foudn a way to make a decent amount of money from the linux desktop then it would be a different story
<mase_wk> i think all the appications should respect my freedom but i don't think that means they should be no cost
<faxpc> clearly says kubuntu-desktop is installed
<mase_wk> and as soon as that happens this is no longer a problem
<Realmkeeper> mase_wk: "...make a decent amount of money from the linux desktop then it would be a different story" I wondered about that after seeing this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzyaM7VWqOg
<faxpc> oh wow this is an interesting development. i go to remove kubuntu-desktop and it says its not installed. even though it is. i am guessing the old repos were bad after all
<mase_wk> Realmkeeper: you would have different developers doing the work most likely..yes ...people currently writing IOS apps or windows apps perhaps, but so long as the market requirement was there that those applications were Libre i don't see that as a problem
<mase_wk> i'd be quite happy to see 10 paid devs working on GIMP rather than the 2 devs they currently have
<Realmkeeper> mase_wk: You mean Krita, right? ;D
<mase_wk> No gimp
<mase_wk> Krita has a few more devs i think :)
<mase_wk> Krita is also a painting application and my art skills suck :)
<Realmkeeper> faxpc: By "local ones" in Update Center, do you mean the same ISP, or just the same country?
<faxpc> country. anyway, is there any reason why it would load 2 icons and then the screen flash and log back out again
<Realmkeeper> faxpc: Sorry, don't know, not using 'buntu at the moment.
<M4X> if i wanted to upgreade from 10.10 to the beta 2 how can I do that with konsole?
<mu3en> faxpc. you could try with a different user. depending on your setup, the home folder could cause issues when loading kde configuration.
<Ratchetman> Anyone with Kubuntu 10.10 having issues with sound through Firefox 4 videos? Also does the noscript add on have anything to do with No Script?
<Shdwdrgn> hey folks, I've been using firefox-4.0 for a few weeks.  Just ran an update, and when I restarted FF, it's now coming up with a 6.0a nightly version?
<kanicha> Hi, I am a bit stuck here, hope someone can help me.
<kanicha> The kde workspace, due to some reason has been killed
<Shdwdrgn> that's the version number listed in the info for the firefox-4.0 package... not sure why the versions are getting crossed like this, but would appriciate any suggestions on how I can get back to the actual 4.0?
<kanicha> I am unable to bring up taskbar or kicker
<kanicha> Although I can access krunner.
<kanicha> Could someone teel me the command to start the kde workspace back?
<Shdwdrgn> you should be able to restart with /etc/init.d/kdm
<kanicha> Shdwdrgn: "Cannot create /var/run/kdm/Xaccess"
<Shdwdrgn> hmm sorry, never seen that one before
<kanicha> Shdwdrgn: Running that command with sudo tells kdm is already running
<Shdwdrgn> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Shdwdrgn> oh well, found a solution for firefox, I'm off
<gabriel> Hello, I have a question about x extensions and screen composting.
<gabriel> compositing that is...
<gabriel> anyone here?
<valorie> !ask | gabriel
<ubottu> gabriel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Realmkeeper> !massage | Realmkeeper
<Realmkeeper> [15:59] <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about massage
<Realmkeeper> Okay... ubottu is broke. :_(
<gabriel> when trying to enable desktop effects in the system settings I get an error saying that Compositing is not supported on your system.
<gabriel> Required X extensions (XComposite and XDamage) are not available.
<tsimpson> Realmkeeper: in what way?
<Realmkeeper> tsimpson: No massage.
<tsimpson> Realmkeeper: you just posted the message you got
<valorie> massage == message
<valorie> :-)
<gabriel> LOL!
<mase_wk> haha
<mase_wk> i would like a massage
<Realmkeeper> massage != message ;P
<tsimpson> yeah, I'm not seeing the breakage
<gabriel> so, the massage is the message?
<valorie> gabriel: do you have the best driver for your graphics card?
<valorie> massages are the BEST message
<valorie> sec
<valorie> !drivers
<gabriel> yes, nvidia settings is not working, I just tried to change the screen res and it won't 'apply' the settings.
<valorie> silly ubottu
<valorie> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<tsimpson> don't blame the bot for _your_ mistakes ;)
<gabriel> I already installed it, but was having an issue getting X to start.
<valorie> did you use jockey, or what?
<gabriel> I thought It was okay, but now that I look at it I know it's not. Should I just reinstall? I have all my data on another partition.
 * Daskreech massages valorie till she gets the message
<gabriel> I used the thing here; Kbutton in panel > applications > System > hardware drivers
<gabriel> I also am running dual monitors btw
<valorie> oooo, massage!
<valorie> gabriel: that sounds good
<gabriel> Hey, stop massaging and help me! LOL!
<gabriel> JK!
<valorie> from inside kubuntu is the right way to do it
<valorie> if you need more indepth help, I'm not much good
<gabriel> oh! hold on, I'm a try installing something
<valorie> but you worked through the video driver howto?
<nemon82> hi, any idea if emphaty has default themes for KDE too
<gabriel> Uhh, no, I just selected the recommended driver (the only one)
<gabriel> I installed something, be back in a minute =0) gotta reboot.
<gabriel> Well, I have the driver working, but not both screens now.
<gabriel> BTW Valorie, I'm back...
<gabriel> How do you get to other channels?
<valorie> in my client, I type /j #otherchan
<gabriel> define client please
<valorie> almost always, /join #otherchan works
<valorie> I use Konversation
<valorie> you might use Quassel, or Xchat, or IRSSI
<valorie> or about a million others
<valorie> sec
<gabriel> IRSS? YIKES I don't like that name it sounds too much like IRS
<mase_wk> irssi is pretty good
<mase_wk> konversation is what i use personally
<gabriel> Is it okay to use synaptic instead of kpackage?
<mase_wk> ofcourse...it's your system
<gabriel> okay then. I like it lots better. I didn't know if it would use the same exact repositories or what.
<mase_wk> yeh it does, the repositories are system wide
<mase_wk> muon is another good frontend to the package manager
<gabriel> WOW why do I suddenly want to install all these new packages? ::smirk::
<gabriel> well, it's getting late. ttyl maybe =0)
<mase_wk> fortunately you can install as many apps as you have disk space
<mase_wk> :)
<gabriel> I know right?
<keithzg> yeah I switch between package managers all the time, based on what exactly I'm doing (and I'm just a wanderer by nature)
<keithzg> Never really gave Muon a shot, though...time to install it ;)
<keithzg> oh, and hey, when did the GTK frontend to Aptitude make it into the repos? . . . probably ages ago and I never noticed, eh? heh.
<BajK> why is that Notifications for System helper untranslated on Kubuntu? It says "Show notifications for: Appölication crashes, Upgrade information, Restricted codec availability, Required reboots" -- it's all untranslated -.-
<valorie> BajK: please file a bug
<BajK> on launchpad?
<valorie> hmmm
<BajK> but I'll check if it is still on natty
<valorie> ok, cool
<BajK> because this module is not in stock KDE i think (otherwise I would have already translated it myself :P)
<valorie> I would tend to say yes on launchpad
<valorie> so that the packagers fix whatever twiddle didn't get done
<valorie> if it is in KDE, they will send it upstream
<BajK> the title and description of the respective kcm module is correctly trasnlated but its content (and about info) is not
<Kaleidoscope> Anyone here might can help me play DVD's?
<BajK> !dvd | Kaleidoscope
<ubottu> Kaleidoscope: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BajK> valorie: so in natty they definitly changed the layout of that settings page but I dont have the locale installed, I will check that
<Kaleidoscope> That totally didn't help =(
<BajK> Kaleidoscope: what player are you using?
<BajK> what's the error that occurs?
<valorie> Kaleidoscope: you will need to say more about your difficulty, then
<Kaleidoscope> I tried Dragon and VLC. Dragon gets to the FBI Screen and freezes. VLC says couldn't read block 0
<valorie> BajK: please mention mav too, because that should be backported, right?
<BajK> (I wonder why they never spend time on polishing the installation routine, isnt the setup the first impression a user sees? and then if it is as bad as Kubuntu's, they will never install it^^)
<BajK> valorie: ok
<BajK> huh? Natty wants 3.8 GB of space? maverick stated 2.3 If I'm not mistaken
<valorie> for the cd version, or dvd?
<Kaleidoscope> And I've tried several different DVD's, they all do the same thing
<Kaleidoscope> Am I just S.O.L. on tryin to watch movies?
<BajK> hmm, on my machine, it worked just fine with kaffeine
<BajK> try installing kaffeine, I think its setup routine also installs some additional codecs
<BajK> (now you know why downloading movies is so much better than byuing them *duck*)
<Kaleidoscope> XD Alright, I'll try kaffeine
<Tm_T> !piracy > BajK
<ubottu> BajK, please see my private message
<Kaleidoscope> got error reading NAV Packet
<BajK> Tm_T: who said that was piracy? I didnt say downloading for free/illegally...
<Kaleidoscope> !piracy > Kaleidoscope
<ubottu> Kaleidoscope, please see my private message
<BajK> Kaleidoscope: :P
<Kaleidoscope> =D
<Kaleidoscope> I would just DL them, But I'm limited to 90 kilobytes per second internet, And I don't have much HD Space
<Kaleidoscope> So DLing takes like 3 hours for a movie =(
<BajK> Kaleidoscope: do you have any other dvds?
<BajK> did you try with kaffeine?
<Tm_T> BajK: you didn't say, but you clearly suggested, but enough of this topic (:
<BajK> so maybe the FBI doesnt want you to watch that movie :P
<Kaleidoscope> Yea, Kaffeine gave me Error reading NAV, and I've tried several other DVD's, all get the same result
<BajK> mh
<BajK> libdvdcss also installed?
<Kaleidoscope> yea
<Tm_T> and Kaffeine restarted after that?
<Kaleidoscope> Got Kaffeine aftrewards
<Kaleidoscope> So ye
<BajK> lol that's funny. XP doesnt let you run because "there have been problems detecting wether you are authorized" and ubuntu doesnt because it has no codecs :D my solution for the first case was: dvd player -> tv in -> tv program :P
<Kaleidoscope> I never had trouble playin DVD's on windows before O.o
<gunsofbrixton> hi, will there be no rc for natty? is it just called beta now?
<BajK> valorie: so, in Natty the whole thing is still untranslated
<BajK> gunsofbrixton: yep, beta 2
<Kaleidoscope> This channel could really use a couple OP's
<gunsofbrixton> BajK: ah I see cool
<Kaleidoscope> There's like always over 200 logged in, but only 5-10 will ever be active. I think someone might be runnin a botnet here =P
<BajK> why can't there be just a prominent "REPORT A BUG" link in launchpad. no, it always leads you to the stupid wiki page and that ubuntu-bugs program is buggy as hell and whatever.
<Kaleidoscope> XD
<BajK> I mean, KDE: bugs.kde.org -> report bug _> log in -> done
<BajK> launchpad.. eeer..
<BajK> I once managed to report one but dont know how I got there lol
<Kaleidoscope> XD
<valorie> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<BajK> you know what? I will just accept the fact that this page is untranslated and live with it. I don't get why I should look around in like 20 million pages for a "file a bug" thing
<valorie> I would use the command instead of launchpad
<valorie> please just use the cli
<BajK> valorie: I refuse to use the most buggy program in the world aka ubuntu-bug
<valorie> :(
<BajK> and where should I know the package name?
<valorie> ah, I don't know
<BajK> most funny thing ever: ubuntu-bug (with no parameter), "What kind of problem do you want to report? Other." - "What particular problem do you observe? Other problem" - "This is expected as there is no tty allocated when running directly via ssh. Adding the -t flag will allocate a tty and prevent sudo from echoing the password"
<BajK> lol. yeah. right. eer.
<BajK> I mean every automatic phone call will route you to a "real human" if you fail to understand the computer voice like 3 times, so should that ubuntu-bugs thing, then just route to launchpad
<valorie> i agree, and I wish I knew the package name
<BajK> it should start with a "kcm" (if kubuntu respects kde naming philosophy)
<BajK> (maybe that's the reason it is untranslated for ages, nobody knows the package name to file a report on this :P)
<vinnie_> im running linux mint 10 kde edition, which i believe is based on kubuntu. is there a reason i cant run cron jobs on anything except in my home directory using crontab -e?
<Kaleidoscope> cron jobs sounds like crminal activity XD
<vinnie_> lol
<valorie> hmm, let's see if ubottu knows anything useful
<valorie> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<valorie> maybe......
<Kaleidoscope> Val is like the interactive frontend for ubottu, Val knows like every single !command XD
<valorie> I wish I did
<valorie> !kcm
<Kaleidoscope> !omg
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Kaleidoscope> XD
<valorie> I know a few, and just bumble around with the rest
<Kaleidoscope> That was golden
<valorie> !info kcm
<ubottu> Package kcm does not exist in maverick
<valorie> heh
<BajK> hm
<valorie> helpful, ubottu
<Kaleidoscope> !airmon-ng
<BajK> [ubottumode] I'm a bot don't think I'm intelligent [/ubottumode] :P
<vinnie_> wow.. i used it onece. not on a regular basis
<BajK> but it also doesnt seem to be packaged separately
<Kaleidoscope> !aircrack-ng
<BajK> I'll send a mail to the i18n kde mailing list, maybe they have a clue
<Kaleidoscope> Didn't think so
<valorie> so I asked in devel, and it might be systemsettings
<Kaleidoscope> !Devil
<Kaleidoscope> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<valorie> which def. is a package
<tsimpson> Kaleidoscope: how about you message the bot
<Kaleidoscope> <.< Fine I'll stop then
<Kaleidoscope> Mr.ComplainyPants
<Kaleidoscope> =P
<valorie> he'll talk to you privately
<BajK> valorie: message is out
<valorie> thank you BajK
<tsimpson> she
<jussi> valorie: "she'll"
<valorie> ok -- are all the bots female?
<jussi> no, just ubottu
<jussi> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<valorie> I mean, they are efficient, and know their stuff.....
<jussi> ...
<tsimpson> careful... ;)
<valorie> so it all makes sense
<Kaleidoscope> XD
<valorie> :-)
<BajK> in the about it says Thomas Reitelbach as translation author
<BajK> but then it says "Kubuntu contains additions and changes to the kde translations"
<BajK> but let's see what the response is
<BajK> is it ok to just referr to ubottu as "it"? :P
<Kaleidoscope> She might get offended about you treating her as an object
<Kaleidoscope> XD
<BajK> just fired up my kubuntu 10.04 again, how weird seing this kde 4.4 :D
<BajK> with all that unneccessary clutter and optical things, like the stripes in the taskbar and stuff^^
<TornadoXubuntu> Hello! I am running Kubuntu 10.
<TornadoXubuntu> Please i need to view the recorded videos from my MD160 Canon Camera. I not able to view the videos or mount the camera. It is working under windows and Ubuntu but not on Kubuntu
<TornadoXubuntu> any suggestions?
<annma> what do you mean "under Ubuntu"
<annma> how is itworking
<annma> how do you view the videos under Ubuntu
<TornadoXubuntu> (It is getting mounted automatically... and when i open the mounted folder, i am able to see the videos)
<annma> how do you view the videos
<TornadoXubuntu> double click
<annma> you open the mounted folder: using what
<annma> TornadoXubuntu: you can use whatever program on Kubuntu
<annma> meaning: you can use the same progs that worked on Ubuntu
<annma> Kubuntu is the KDE desktop on Ubuntu but you can install and use any program
<TornadoXubuntu> do you know any program that deals with such stuff?
<annma> deals with what
<Peace-> TornadoXubuntu: you need decice notification
<Peace-> TornadoXubuntu: that handle your stuff usb
<Peace-> how did you install kde?
<Peace-> bad?
<Peace-> xD
<annma> and why don't you use the same progs you used before
<annma> you can use anything anywhere
<annma> on a Gnome desktop you can use KDE apps and vice versa
<TornadoXubuntu> I have a device notifier, but when i open the mounted folder under the device notifier i am seeing the folder empty
<annma> open WHERE
<Peace-> TornadoXubuntu: look at this
<annma> did you nuke your ubuntu install then?
<TornadoXubuntu> on live cd i tested ubuntu
<annma> ubuntu?
<annma> so it worked on a Live Ubuntu CD?
<Peace-> TornadoXubuntu: http://blip.tv/file/4876138?filename=Nowardev-PostareUnoScreenshotVelocementeConKde4625.m4v
<TornadoXubuntu> yes
<Peace-> TornadoXubuntu: do a screen of your problem please
<annma> so you did not test a Kubuntu CD?
<annma> Peace-: wait
<TornadoXubuntu> no i didn't test it on kubuntu live cd... i am testing it on my kubuntu installation
<annma> so why did you test a Ubuntu CD and then install a Kubuntu one
<TornadoXubuntu> because i have already kubuntu installed on my hard drive before testing it on ubuntu
<TornadoXubuntu> thanks Peace- for the link
<annma> TornadoXubuntu: if i wirked on Ubuntu it'll work on Kubuntu, just find out what to install
<TornadoXubuntu> annma, i am opening the mounted folder from the device notifier on Kubuntu using dolphin. The folder appears to be empty. That's the whole problem.
<TornadoXubuntu> i just had tough times explaining it
<TornadoXubuntu> it does not make sense to me if it is working under Ubuntu and not under kubuntu. There must be something i am missing out there
<annma> so what did you open it with using Ubuntu
<annma> TornadoXubuntu: ^^
<annma> use the same prog
<annma> either you miss some libs or KDE dolphin is behind Gnome equivalent
<TornadoXubuntu> Not with dolphin obviously. It was opened using F-spot i remember but F-spot is not working under kubuntu; causing for me fatal errors
<annma> tell me what happens here
<annma> F-spot???
<annma> what the hell is this
<TornadoXubuntu> http://f-spot.org/
<TornadoXubuntu> Photo manager for Gnome
<TornadoXubuntu> Hey annma, just forget it... thanks for your help and your time up there.
<BlouBlou> is there any option to set my windows don't appear in all the virtual desktops?
<Peace-> BlouBlou: yes
<BlouBlou> Peace-: can you tell me how to do it please? :P
<Peace-> screenshot one moment please :P
<BlouBlou> okay
<Peace-> BlouBlou: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/04/18/plasma4.jpeg
<BlouBlou> lol, I had in fron of my noise
<BlouBlou> thanks Peace-:P
<Peace-> :P
<bittin> is next Kubuntu gonna run Unity or KDE?
<raxsys> hi piple
<bittin> hi
<Pici> bittin: Unity is a shell for GNOME.
<bittin> ah
<bittin> when will 11.04 release?
<bittin> also has shipit closed?
<Peace-> bittin: kde
<Peace-> bittin: kde can be all the stuff you want
<Peace-> look this is kde
<bittin> i know what kde is
<Peace-> http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/5579/kunity2.png
<Pici> bittin: April 28th. Yes.
<bittin> nice
<Pici> !shipit
<ubottu> Canonical is no longer sending free Ubuntu CDs to individuals through its ShipIt program.  For more information please see http://blog.canonical.com/?p=551 !LoCo teams can request CDs through this link https://forms.canonical.com/lococd/
<Peace-> bittin: or this https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/_5TpWn9MxsFs/TY-PU-GVb7I/AAAAAAAAAMk/Fsr0-gwrdes/s720/GNOMIFIED.png
<Peace-> or this bittin https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/_5TpWn9MxsFs/TZa_NmMtX_I/AAAAAAAAANY/WjjRDQNx-BU/s720/lxded.png
<Peace-> xD
<bittin> then i can update my Grandparents Kubuntu box before iam going home
<Peace-> all these screenshot are kde based
<Peace-> s
<Peace-> and here bittin you can find stuff to customize panels and plasma for each user http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/04/17/kde-configure-panels-in-gnome-way-configure-kde-desktop-for-each-user/
<bittin> its ok :p
<bittin> i was just joking :(
<Peace-> LOL
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<rikva> i'm using the kubuntu-ppa backports repository with kubuntu maverick, and I would like to install konqueror, but this breaks some dependencies. Are there any workarounds?
<BluesKaj> rikva, why the ppa , konqueror is available in the default repos
<rikva> BluesKaj: I have KDE 4.6 from the ppa installed
<rikva> and now I would like to use konqueror as a filemanager
<BluesKaj> yes , are you sure the ppa is causing your dependency problem ?
<rikva> but konqueror is not available in the ppa
<rikva> so I get a dependency problem
<rikva> because kdecore is newer or something like that
<BluesKaj> no, it's avaiable in te default repos , uncheck the ppa in your package manager , and update then try to install konqueror
<rikva> that will cause a downgrade of the kde core
<BluesKaj> that's odd I jave kde 4.6 on natty and konqueror is available in the package manager
<BluesKaj> have
<rikva> yeah, it's available, but not in the ppa
<rikva> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+index?start=75&batch=75
<BluesKaj> rikva, welrik ok , you're using a specific keyed backport that doesn't hold konqueror. Remove it from your package manager/sources.list , then try this general ppa backport , which has no signing key . Run this command : sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<BluesKaj> well ok
<rikva> I think I'm using that specific backport right npw
<rikva> now*
<rikva> BluesKaj: never mind, I'll wait for the upcoming kubuntu release ;)
<rikva> thanks anyway
<BluesKaj> yes rikva , you need to disable it and use the general purpose one that I use \
<BluesKaj> why give up now ?
<rikva> BluesKaj: I'll upgrade in a few weeks anyway
<BluesKaj> rikva, you can upgrade now ...it's quite stable
<BluesKaj> but I don't understand why you won't do what I suggest , what's preventing it ?
<rikva> well, I /am/ using the general ppa backport
<rikva> i just doesn't provide konqueror
<BluesKaj> then you have other dependency probs , rikva , run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<BluesKaj> have you looked in kpackagekit for konqueror ?
<bazhang> BluesKaj, apt-cache search should work as well, correct?
<rikva> kpackagekit is just a frontend, I use aptitude
<bazhang> aptitude search then
<rikva> look, the problem is very clear to me: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports does not provide konqueror, the regular repository does, but it's version is older than the kde-core packages from the ppa
<BluesKaj> rikva, yes but if you want to find whether the package is available the  package manager is always a good reference
<rikva> that results in a dependency problem
<rikva> yeah, it's available, the 4.5.1 version
<rikva> from the maverick repo
<BluesKaj> ok rikva , if you already know the answer why are you here asking ?  Maybe you should run sudo dist-upgrade after updating
<rikva> i appreciate your help but I'll just wait for the next ubuntu release, I'll reinstall anyway.
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<rikva> I ment kubuntu, of course ;)
<rikva> meant
<BajK> what's the reason for the shutdown not working when pressing the off button?
<BajK> I set the thing to shut down when pressing th eoff button
<BajK> but all that happens is thet plasma freezes (i.e. i then cannot open kickoff to manually shutdown anymore) and thats it
<BajK> and of course, standby doesnt work
<BajK> and suspend to disk doesnt work either ..
<BluesKaj> BajK, have you upgraded to KDE4.6 , if so then do another dist-upgrade and reboot
<BajK> it is 4.6.2 and is running for a few weeks now
<BluesKaj> yeah, I had the same issue
<BajK> hm, arent those acpi procedures standardized? can this be so hard?
<BajK> a notebook without standby or suspend to disk is useless..
<Pici> Sorry for the noise.
<BluesKaj> usr15 didn't make it :)
<BajK> and the multitouchpad is also not recognized properly
<BajK> and screen brightness also did not work out of the box
<BajK> not to mention hybrid graphics ...
<BluesKaj> and , did you run dist-upgrade and apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<BajK> why would I do that?
<BajK> have there recently been updates, like an hour ago?
<BluesKaj> then don't ... must be a full moon
<BajK> ?!
<BajK> BluesKaj: what's the point of that that dist upgrade?
<BluesKaj> upgrades kde
<BajK> to what version?
<Pici> Its not a release upgrade.
<Pici> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> ok sry, it updates...it gives the wrong impression
<irctester> testing
<Pici> !test | irctester
<ubottu> irctester: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<BluesKaj> test is successful , irctester
<irctester> thanks ;-)
<nemon82> test
<BluesKaj> nemon82, check the command again , above
<Gurkeee> hi
<beanLUCE>  hi. is there a .deb package of kdevelop 3.x for ubuntu 10.10 ?
<DarthFrog> beanLUCE: I don't know what version it is, but there is a kdevelop package for Natty.
<beanLUCE> DarthFrog: I'm searching for a 3.x version
<beanLUCE> not the 4.x one
<DarthFrog> I see.
<annma> why do you want a kdevelop 3 version
<DarthFrog> Just an idle question, why do you prefer the 3.x version?
<beanLUCE> DarthFrog: too many reasons
<annma> doesn't it depend on kde3?
<RalfJ> Hi everyone!
<RalfJ> does anyone know why almost all packets vanished from https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa ?
<yofel> RalfJ: if you're looking for KDE 4.5.5 in maverick it's in maverick-proposed now
<yofel> see bug 757065
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 757065 in plasma-widget-yawp (Ubuntu) "Tracking bug for SRU update of KDE to 4.5.5 in Maverick" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/757065
<RalfJ> I always though proposed is rather... unstable? I usually include only backports
<yofel> it is, -proposed are updates that are being tested, not sure why the PPA was cleaned out before the packages made it to -updates
<RalfJ> is kubuntu-backports with KDE 4.6 stable enough for everyday use?
<yofel> most people say it is, and it should be, although we obviously can't test every system out there
<RalfJ> sure - thanks a lot for your quick replies!
<BluesKaj> RalfJ,I se kde4.6 with no probs except the odd graphical anomaly like titlebar colours not filling in etc
<BluesKaj> use
<RalfJ> hm, thatd still be a step backwords... OTOH it doesnt seem to be too common or the blogs would be full of complaints^^
<BluesKaj> RalfJ, no freezes or crashes so far
<RalfJ> well then, 450MiB download :D
<BluesKaj> RalfJ, :)
<Guest38617> hi
<Guest38617> how to install kubuntu themes tar.gz.
<BluesKaj> Guest38617, unpack with ark , then follow the reame instructions in the reulting folder
<BluesKaj> err readme
<delac> where in my home folder is the configuration file that contains width and height of the desktop panels?
<BluesKaj> delac, non that i know of , just right click on a space on the title bar of the app or folder and choose advanced/special windowsettings or special application settings and choose position , size or whatever parameters yopu want to set and what duration in the drop down
<genii-around> The top icon on the pop-out toolbar for the panel also. Click and hold, drag panel to desired size
<delac> BluesKaj: uh, I'm not sure if that applies to my problem?
<delac> genii-around: yes, I know I can change it from there but I'd still like to know where the setting is stored
<BluesKaj> delac, I forgot to mention to size the panel to the desired placement dimensions first , then do the windows/apps settings
<BluesKaj> but I guess that immaterial , since you want to find the config , of which I have no idea, delac
<BluesKaj> BBL...lunchtime
<delac> BluesKaj: lunchtime... yes, you are right! :)
<RalfJ> ouch, german translations of kdevelop are somehow conflicting in kubuntu backports PPA...
<RalfJ> where to report the bug?^^
<annma> RalfJ: tell me exactly the problem
<annma> the translations are done in KDE
<RalfJ> the kdevelop-data from kubuntu backports and the german kdevelop lokalization files are conflciting
<RalfJ> I suspect the latter are coming from the "original" ubuntu repos
<annma> what do you mean "coflicting"
<RalfJ> but, they are not marked as "conflciting". installing just fails as they both contain he same file.
<annma> ah OK
<annma> a package problem then
<RalfJ> yes
<RalfJ> same is true for kdevplatform packets
<annma> report to the packager maybe
<RalfJ> it seems kdeveloüp-data already contains all the translations I need... at least it adds a bunch of fiels to some locale/de/ directory
<RalfJ> through what channel? launchpad?
<annma> not sure, I am very new to Kubuntu
<yofel> RalfJ: what's teh actual error?
<annma> oh this is the packager
<Gurke> hi
<yofel> and PPA bugs go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/
<RalfJ> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdevelop-l10n-de_4%3a4.1.2-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1_all.deb (--unpack):
<RalfJ>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/kdevgdb.mo', which is also in package kdevelop-data 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1
<RalfJ> and some similar ones
<RalfJ> kk, thanks yofel!
<FloodBotK2> RalfJ: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest78452> !pastebin | Ralf J
<ubottu> Ralf J: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RalfJ> sorry but, I thought two lines were okay.
<RalfJ> *bot
<Guest78452> it  is 6 lines
<yofel> floodbot reacts already at 3 lines, and it was 4
<RalfJ> the others I typed sequentially
<yofel> yeah, but too fast
<Guest78452> !pastebin | Ralf J
<ubottu> Ralf J: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RalfJ> ^^ okay
<RalfJ> yes, Guest78452, I saw it :)
<Guest78452> ok
<annma> excellent work on Natty yofel
<yofel> RalfJ: hm, yeah, we dropped kdevelop-l10n but didn't make it remove the old packages first
<RalfJ> yeah, I figured the "conflicts with" or how its called in the packet metadata is missing
<yofel> annma: not me alone, drop a compliment in #kubuntu-devel too ;)
<yofel> RalfJ: would be 'Breaks/Replaces' in this case, but yes, exactly that's missing
<RalfJ> yofel: reported at https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/764820
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 764820 in Kubuntu PPA "kdevelop-data conflicting with kdevelop-l10n-de" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> I'll look at it
<RalfJ> kk, thanks for all your work :)
<RalfJ> Ill be right back, loading the newly upgraded KDE 4.6
<jacobw> hullo, i'm having trouble unzipping an archive
<jacobw> ark just won't accept that its a an archive with contents
<genii-around> delac: .kde/share/config/plasma-desktoprc
<Guest78452> hi
<shadeslayer> Guest78452: hey
<Guest78452> hi
<Guest78452> sb know where the kde conf wallpaper files are
<Guest78452> not the user specific files
<Gurke_> hello
<Gurke_> does sb know where the kde conf files are
<James147> Gurke_: ~/.kde ^^
<Gurke_> no dont meant the user specific files
<Gurke_> instead of the generel specific files
<Gurke_> hello
<Gurke_> question
<James147> Gurke_: "kde4-config --path config"
<Gurke_> what
<Gurke_> i want set wallpaper
<Gurke_> for ALL users with command but hoq
<Gurke_> how
<James147> Gurke_: ^^ that command tells you where kde looks for config files
<Gurke_> CANt find
<Gurke_> the file
<Gurke_> found now
<Gurke_> thanks
<RalfJ> BluesKaj: update seems to have worked fine :) Im not really liking the new dolphin look (the buttons got smaller, but the new space is totally unused) and I think itll take me some time to get used to the new look of the activated window in the panel
<RalfJ> but, its working, inlcuding compositing, nice :)
<James147> RalfJ: which buttons got smaller?
<basso> whats in store for kubuntu 11.04?
<Rennon> Hey there, I'm having a problem with Kubuntu
<RalfJ> I'l mainly notice the one for "go up one folder" - it doesnt have the text next to it anymore
<James147> !ask | Rennon
<ubottu> Rennon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<RalfJ> which reduced it to aout 1/4 of its old size
<James147> RalfJ: the toolbars then? thats configurable.. jsut right click a blank part of the toolbar
<BluesKaj> RalfJ, you canchoose different themes/looks in /system settings/worspace appearance//window decoration
<RalfJ> I selected "with Text"
<RalfJ> oh, its not bad, just different, BluesKaj :)
<Rennon> I downloaded and put Kubuntu onto a USB key and loaded it up in my netbook, except it showed a netbook like interface like UNR or Jolicloud, which was strange because I made sure I didn't download any special netbook version, so instead I installed the Kubuntu desktop environment from synaptic in Ubuntu 10.10 and I had the option to log into the KDE environment but it was the same- a very netbook-configured interface without a file
<Rennon> manager
<James147> Rennon: kubuntu (and kubuntu-desktop) install both the desktop and netbook version and use which ever it thinks is best suited for your computer... you can configure which to use in System settings > workspace
<Rennon> ahh okay, thanks!
<James147> (since the only difference between them is running either plasma-netbook or plasma-desktop they merged the images into one)
<James147> :P
<Guest46392> ubuntu rockz!
<delac> genii-around: you were almost right. the panel will appear in plasma-desktoprc after they are created, but the width/height settings there do not affect anything. the real settings are in plasma-desktop-appletsrc. just find matching ids
<BluesKaj> Guest46392, don't you mean Kubuntu rockz :) ?
<Guest46392> yes kubuntu i meant
<Apollonovich> I just added the ppa/kde backports repo to my apt sources...it now gives me a long list of kde related updates, but many are blocked.  When I try to install the non-blocked ones, it fails over "dependency resolution" because it's not allowed to remove  libqt4-multimedia.  any suggestions?
<genii-around> delac: Ah, good
<James147> Apollonovich: run in a terminal "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Apollonovich> uh...wont' that update me to maverick?
<BluesKaj> nope, that updates kde
<Apollonovich> I'm trying to track just the LTS releases.
<James147> Apollonovich: dist-upgrade will not upgrade to the next version of kubuntuy, only upgrade packages
<Apollonovich> huh
<Apollonovich> ok
 * James147 notes that its names that for historic reasons
<Apollonovich> huh...looks like that'll work.  thanks.
 * BluesKaj remembers when dist-upgade ,upgraded to the next release
<Guest46392> i have a question
<Guest46392> i wanted to know is there a way not to use gnome 3 / unity ?? i dont think so, then i would upgrade kde
<Guest46392> change
<Guest46392> i
<Apollonovich> you could always use fluxbox...
<Guest46392> dont like
<James147> Guest46392: well... the answer to your question is yes... you can use kde, fluxbox... or any other window manager/desktop enviroment... nothing forcing you to use gnome 3/unity
<Guest46392> yes but gnome 2 can not use longer ??
<Apollonovich> you could, but you prolly have to build it yourself.
<Guest46392> ok
<Guest46392> thanks so i change kde
<James147> Guest46392: that wasnt your question :) ... and this is not the chanel to ask about gnome try asking at #ubuntu
<James147> ^^ but I also have to ask, have you tried gnome3 or unity?
<Guest46392> yes,
<Guest46392> unity is ok, Gnome 3 i hate, kde is the best
<Guest46392> nur gnome 2 masg ihch mehr als kde
<Guest46392> aber ...
<r4b3> join #minecraft
<Guest46392> no
<Guest46392> dont spam
<Guest46392> Kubuntu rockz!
<DiMarco> Just testing Quassel
<DiMarco> Anyone knows how to restore KDE, sometimes loosing it when installing some tool from Gnome, whole desktop goes gnome?
<jacobw> :|
<DiMarco> :-(
<jacobw> whole desktop goes gnome? or the qt style turns to gtk?
<James147> jacobw: he left
<jacobw> ah :(
<GuestTH> Hi there. I hope for your help, even if my question isnt mostly about kubuntu... So, ive got a lot of files, named like "1", "2".. so on, without any extention. There are file of lot of types, but, happily, my kubuntu understen them and open in right app, not like Windows.. Are there any wys to automatically add property extentions to all of that files? Thank you for any help
<James147> GuestTH: hmm, well, "file <filename>" on the command line will tell you what type of file it is
<GuestTH> James147, thanks you, Btw i was to dummy for the easiest solution: "View" -- "sort..." -- "Type" =)
<James147> :)
<salvatore> ciao
<jozefk> I can't install flash plugin with kpackagekit http://pzt.me/zsup
<jozefk> this is 11.04
<Pici> jozefk: 11.04 support is in #ubuntu+1 only at this time.
<jozefk> which network manager we have in kubuntu (11.04)?
<Pici> jozefk: Again. Please ask in #ubuntu+1 . #kubuntu is for released versions of Kubuntu only.
<jozefk> what is the network manager in kubuntu 10.10?
<James147> jozefk: "Network Manager" :)  ... the front end is the network manager widgets
<jozefk> is it the same as in gnome?
<jozefk> or unity?
<James147> jozefk: ubuntu uses Networkmanager, but with a different front end
<James147> 10.10 used nm-applet... dont know what 11.04 is going to use
<jozefk> so it's the same. front end has nothing to do with functionality
<James147> jozefk: partly ^^ if has to do with what features are exposed to the user
<James147> (in a general case that is... most things try to expose as much as possible)
<James147> jozefk: why do you ask?
<jozefk> because my wifi signal is not so strong and I think different NMs works differently. some works better than others
<jozefk> but if kubuntu and ubuntu use the same NM then there should be no difference about that
<jozefk> I'll find out more info
<James147> jozefk: should ^^ but they could configure nm differently... though I dont know why they would
<jozefk> so the difference could come from different configuration?
<jozefk> I think most of them works the same but wicd works terrible for me
<James147> jozefk: could... but i cannot say that it does
<jozefk> will reboot for a while
<r5416> anyone know a good .swf editor I can use on Kubuntu?
<r5416> Anyone know a good editor for flash files I can run on kubuntu?
<marxjohnson> I dont think you can edit .swf files can you? There might be some .fla editors available though
<Guest17380> hi question !!
<r5416> really just looking for a program that will allow me to design them
<r5416> .fla or .swf whichever
<BluesKaj-den> flv
<Raphi974> Hi everyone
<Guest17380> hi  raphi974
<Guest17380> !ask | Raphi974
<ubottu> Raphi974: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Raphi974> Guest17380: I know the rules, don't worry. But thanks
<Guest17380> ok
<Guest17380> no problem ha
<Raphi974> _Q_ : I can't change the brightness on my laptop under KDE (Gnome is OK). Config : Asus G53, Kubuntu Natty 11.04 Beta
<Raphi974> xev sees the xf86BrightnessUP/Down key
<Raphi974> but does nothing
<BluesKaj-den> Raphi974, did you ask in #ubuntu+1 ? , that's the natty 11.04 channel
 * stephdg away - sleeping
<BlouBlou> how to search a file with kubuntu? ubuntu has gnome-search-tool, I think there should be it but for KDE
<BlouBlou> !away > stephdg
<ubottu> stephdg, please see my private message
<James147> BlouBlou: dolphin > crtl+f   or use kfind
 * James147 notes that the krunner and the kmenu can also search for files
<BlouBlou> James147: I don't find what I was searching for, maybe you can help me. Do you know where does quassel save logs?
<James147> BlouBlou: possibally in ~/.kde/share/apps/quassel  ^^
<BlouBlou> quassel doesn't exist
<James147> http://bugs.quassel-irc.org/projects/1/wiki/Quassel_Logging ^^ seems it stores them in a db
<James147> BlouBlou: ~/.config/quassel-irc.org/
<BlouBlou> James147: is there any option to disable it or to prevent being logged?
<BlouBlou> James147: I don't find any info about that
<James147> dont know
<ubuntu>  who made kubuntu
<BlouBlou> James147: and does it have any log-limit?
<James147> BlouBlou: I think so
<James147> BlouBlou: you may want to ask on #quassel
<BlouBlou> James147: Yes, I am doing it, thanks for all the info you gave me :P
<JasonO_> Did someone Ping me?
<GDorn> should I ask about a konsole problem I'm having here, or somewhere else?  I'm not actually running kubuntu, but I'm using konsole under ubuntu.
<r5416> Ask away
<GDorn> well, anyway, when I try to "open link" on an http:// url (e.g. from this channel's topic), it saves the contents of the url to /var/tmp/kdecache-username and then opens that in firefox with file:///var/tmp/kdecache-username/krun/[...]
<GDorn> it only does this on my ubuntu 10.10 machine; on my crunchbang 9.04 machine, it works correctly
<GDorn> I see a really old bug that seems to be similar, but never resolved: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=181362
<ubottu> KDE bug 181362 in general "Links throughout KDE are not opened properly" [Normal,Resolved: worksforme]
<vbgunz> holy cow. I have a lan and wireless connection and about 700 times a day, I am clicking OK on a secret dialog. seriously. whats up with that?
<GDorn> nevermind, I'll just switch to terminator.  it works.
<Fritz1793> hello
<gabriel> Hello again =0)
<Fritz1793> hi
<gabriel> How do you utilize a second monitor? I have the drivers working...
<James147> gabriel: which drivers?
<gabriel> I wish to use an aircraft wimulator on one, and a resource hgging editor in the other, but all I can get is a black screen with an X shaped cursor
<Fritz1793> did you try desktop effects in system settings?
<Fritz1793> actually multiple desktops in system settings
<gabriel> no. Will try that! thanks.
<gabriel> I think that is the one I tried. I think I just have set something badly.
<James147> gabriel: which drivers?
<gabriel> I did Nvidia install with the hardware druiver utility thing.
<gabriel> hold for version
<James147> gabriel: configured as twinview or seprate screens?
<gabriel> oopse, wrong chat...
<gabriel> separate
<James147> gabriel: use twinview, kde dosnt really support seprate screens yet
<Fritz1793> would that be using multiple monitors in system settings?
<gabriel> I have desktop effects enabled.
<gabriel> that sounds very right.... Fritz
<Fritz1793> ok just thought i'd ask since i'm relatively new to linux
<gabriel> where is it? I lost it.
<James147> gabriel: use twinview, kde dosnt really support seprate screens yet
<Fritz1793> system settings -> display
<James147> ^^ Fritz1793 that wont really work with nvidia
<Fritz1793> ...
<gabriel> can I use different desktops in that, or should I install Ubuntu 10.04 and do an in-place with Kubuntu-desktop?
<Fritz1793> ok :/
<Fritz1793> james147: does that work with integrated graphics and ati then?
<James147> gabriel: just switch to twinview ... and everything should behaves as if you have two screens
<James147> Fritz1793: not the proprity drivers very well
<Fritz1793> james147: proprity drivers?
<James147> Fritz1793: the non open ones
<gabriel> oopse, I mean, can I use different desktops in twin view? This is for a job I'm creating, and I need a friendly and stable work environment.
<James147> gabriel: kde will seprate the desktop back up and make it ack like two seprate screenss
<James147> gabriel: try it and see ^^
<gabriel> okay how?
<gabriel> in the Nvidia settings?
<James147> gabriel: run "kdesudo nvidia-settings"
<gabriel> NICE! I get a nice pop-up asking for passwords.
<gabriel> I like it, it's nicer than Gnome.
<gabriel> Humm... could Xinerama be the problem? Maybe try it on or off?
<James147> gabriel: you should turn it off if your using twinview
<James147> ^^ Xinerama is largly depricated nowadays
<gabriel> Uhh, I got an error, but it went awayand I can't find it...
<gabriel> oh, it's not an error. gotta reboot =0)
<gabriel> Okay! It seems a little backwards, but I actually like it. =0) THANKS!!!
<James147> gabriel: backwards?
<gabriel> yeah, I just realized that I put the left screen on the right side,
<gabriel> Everything works though!!!
<gabriel> Where is a good IRC Channel?
<gabriel> just for chat I mean.
<James147> gabriel: you can try #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic
<gabriel> cool thanks!
#kubuntu 2011-04-19
<drock_> Can anyone help me diagnose a sound issue? I'm running Kubuntu 10.10 and have firefox installed. The videos play but no sound.
<boudiccas> drock_, have you checked the speakers are plugged in okay?
<drock_> Yes. It works for everything else. I have all my sound settings set to the same source. I'm playing music right now.
<drock_> What's also strange is that it used to work and now it doesn't. I also can't play sound on any local videos from my hard drive recently. Older ones I still can.
<boudiccas> drock_, lets see if i understood you - you can play sound outisde of firefox but not within it?
<drock_> Yes. Amarok plays sound. Dragon Player plays sound on some things.
<boudiccas> drock_, have you got any ff extension which affects the sound?
<boudiccas> i don tknow what 'dragon player ' is?
<drock_> It's a movie player that came with my install of Kubuntu
<drock_> My firefox extensions are adblock Plus, Flash Aid, gTranslate, NoScript and Beef Taco
<boudiccas> drock_, try dissabling flash aid and then try  to get soundd in ff again
<drock_> No change.
<boudiccas> i dont know then, sorry
<drock_> thanks for the attempt
<Ze_m> nfs cant handle dns -> mount.nfs: Failed to resolve server asus: Name or service not known , any help?
<peter__> test
<Kaleidoscope> Is there like a list or something anywhere where I can see which Wireless cards are compatible with Kubuntu?
<valorie> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<valorie> eh, he left
<mole_> just like to say thanks.... last kubuntu update fixed my stalling kwin with intel graphics on my netbook
 * mole_ is super pumped
<Daskreech> mole_: cool :)
<mole_> yeah!
<mole_> super pumped about that
<mole_> when i alt tabbed and my system didn't hang with kwin eating 100% for 15 seconds
<mole_> i wanted to come in here and give u all kisses
<Daskreech> Umm
<Daskreech> well you still can do that
<mole_> lol
<mole_> i just might
<mole_> what i want to know is
<mole_> if i install 11.04
<mole_> can i operate
<mole_> i mean... i don't have problem with small fixable problems
<mole_> but i don't want to toast my desktop completely
<mole_> anyone pulled that yet?
<Daskreech> mole_: You should get stuff to work but you may have one or two days of down time for the GUI
<mole_> so home use only
<mole_> heh
<Daskreech> Umm yeah
<Daskreech> don't run bleeding edge things at work
<mole_> oh i don't
<Daskreech> like at any point unless that is your work
<mole_> i don't have too many problems with 10.10 for my desktop at work
<Daskreech> Lots of people think that Ubuntu after it's released is too bleeding edge
<mole_> but i use 10.04 on my dev server
<mole_> nah nah... i switched to ubuntu because gentoo was lagging behind
<mole_> i want bleeding edge
<mole_> but i'm too busy to spend too much down time at home
<mole_> u know?
<mole_> need all fresh packages always...
<mole_> when u're not crazy busy
<mole_> heh
<mole_> 10.10 is definitely not stable enough for 100% uptime though
<Daskreech> mole_: very few desktop Linux versions are
<boudiccas> what is the default user name and password please to install kubuntu with?
<mole_> Daskreech: oh i know
<mole_> i was down with kde 2.0 so i know how it goes
<Daskreech> boudiccas: You give it one when you install
<Daskreech> KDE 2.0 ahhhh the good old days
<mole_> ye
<mole_> man i just got this job
<mole_> i was a programmer then i quit and i was brick laying for a bit
<boudiccas> Daskreech, i'm trying to install and get stuck when its asking for that
<mole_> but now i'm hackin again
<mole_> it's soo awesome
<mole_> i'm super pumped
<FloodBotK2> mole_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mole_> lol :P
<mole_> i got a gnomer right behind me
<mole_> it's funny
<Daskreech> boudiccas: It get stuck?
<boudiccas> its waiting for a reponse
<boudiccas> will a user name of =ubuntu work with a blank password?
<boudiccas> thats what seesm to have worked in the past according to google
<boudiccas> okay, i'm off to try it and see. wish me luck :)
<mole_> is he messing with samba?
<Daskreech> I have no idea
<DaPenguin> you know you've been coding to long when you start ending sentences with semicolons....
<Daskreech> :)
<mr0wl> ko
<mr0wl> lol
<Daskreech> ok
<Chris_H> Hi, how can I retrieve the default KDE settings?
<gayan1> hello
<gayan1> hello
<MK``> hello :) I just installed the kubuntu-desktop package in my ubuntu installation, and now it replaces my splash screen with kubuntu. How do I change it back to the original Ubuntu one without removing any of kubuntu?
<mase_wk> MK``: good question....i guess you could apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --reinstall
<mase_wk> i think that should work and it shouldn't remove anything
<mase_wk> actually
<mase_wk> that's probably overkill
<mase_wk> i am sure you can just dpkg-reconfigure something
<mase_wk> but i don't specifically know which package you would need to do that to
<MK``> I installed xubuntu as well... it shows the Kubuntu splash screen, takes me to the Xubuntu login screen, then logs me into Ubuntu; made my day seeing that this morning
<valorie> isn't the splash controlled by Plymouth?
<valorie> I know that you can use systemsettings to change it in Kub.
<valorie> but in general *buntu, it's called Plymouth
<valorie> as I recall
<valorie> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<valorie> heh
<mase_wk> good work.
<valorie> thanks, ubottu
<MK``> Ah, well all the icons were changed :P
<MK``> That was easy :D
<Guest10516> hello
<Guest10516> i hate kubuntu but i love ubuntu
<bazhang> Guest10516, thats not topical here
<MK``> kubuntu was the only listing that had an "auto" option. What does that do when selected?
<Tm_T> MK``: auto just means that it's the choice that is selected automatically, but can be overriden manually
<MK``> ah
<Guest2355353523> hello i need really GNOME support
<Guest2355353523> where can i find
<bazhang> Guest2355353523, you know that
<Guest2355353523> ok
<gabriel> Hello, I am having trouble playing a dvd. I click the play movie icon in the dvd menu and the dvd spins up, but vlc crashes
<gabriel> I have the restricted extras installed...
<gabriel> hello?
<Tm_T> gabriel: hmm, what happens with other players than vlc?
<gabriel> error occured could not read from resource
<Tm_T> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gabriel> COOL! thanks got it going!
<Ash_> Hello I need help getting my sound card to work
<haakonn> hello, in my kde there is a systray icon that appears for around half a second every other minute. i now think it has something to do with kubuntu's package updater or something. because it causes the systray to expand and then shrink back, it's highly distractive. any way around this?
<Peace-> Ash_: which problem do you have ?
<Peace-> haakonn: screenshot please
<haakonn> Peace-:  i've tried, but it's so brief that it's hard to capture
<Ash_> The sound card Intel HD audio just isn't being recognized by the system
<valorie> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Peace-> haakonn: ok so , you should use gif animated
<Peace-> haakonn: byzanz-record  --delay=3 --duration=8 --cursor  plasma_howto-throw-ball.gif
<Peace-> haakonn: that create a gif animated about  8 seconds
<Peace-> haakonn: then you can upload somewhere
<Peace-> Ash_: mm
<haakonn> Peace-:  i'll look at that, thanks
<Peace-> Ash_: alsamixer -V all
<Ash_> I think it might work now.. Let me check. because it says that my card is HDA Intel and it knows that it is the Realtek ALC880
<Peace-> Ash_: i am sure it will work
<Peace-> it's only a setting problem
<Peace-> hda intel alcSTUF works
<Ash_> Okay I still can't seem to get it to work
<Ash_> how can I run a test for the speakers
<Ash_> or maybe I am just doing something wrong
<valorie> !encrypt
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Ash_on_his_linux> Hey Peace- this is Ash but on his linux
<Peace-> Ash_on_his_linux: ok
<Ash_on_his_linux> I can't get the sound to work still
<Peace-> Ash_on_his_linux: ok this is my blog http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/11/07/kubuntu-audio-card-that-doesnt-work/
<Ash_on_his_linux> okay I will check the blog out and I will tell you wat happens
<Ash_again> I don't know what you did but it works
<Ash_again> worked*
<Ash_again> thank you for your help
<Ash_again> you have just found your self a fan
<Kaleidoscope> Well folks, I've finally decided I'm gonna create a partition for Kubuntu, Any final words of wisdom before I do? =D
<James147> Kaleidoscope: dont delete the wrong partition :)
<Peace->  Kaleidoscope mmm   no James147 xD
<Kaleidoscope> XD I won't
<Peace-> Kaleidoscope: you was a gnome user?
<Kaleidoscope> No, Always been a KDE user, but had been using wubi
<Peace-> :S
<Peace-> wubi
<Peace-> 3 years i don't use windows :D
<James147> Peace-: :D yeah, I havent used windows since my install decided it was no longer valid since that hardware hand changed slightly
<James147> ^^ well, by slightly I mean It was on the same harddisk and everything else had changed
<Peace-> James147: LOL
<James147> Peace-: and once you wait a month it just blue screens :s ...
<Peace-> James147: xD
<Peace-> James147: i have kdenlive developer on facebook
<James147> ^^ :)
<Peace-> James147: it has take a picutre of a cocacola
<Peace-> distributor
<Peace-> that was using windows = blue screen of the dead
<Peace-> death
 * James147 wonders why qtcreator dosnt remember which desktop it was on when you restart :(
<Peace-> i have to change my keyboard
<Peace-> :(
<uabn93> hello
<Miika--> Hello
<Miika--> When runnung sudo apt-get update I get this: http://www.pastie.org/1811300
<Miika--> *running
<topyli> Miika--: broken mirror maybe, try another
<topyli> the estonian one is often faster anyway
<jussi> Miika--: yeah, wait and try again. :=)
<topyli> well yes, it likely won't be broken for long
<vikash> does any one know any chat channel for friendship????
<erictang> join #unbuntu-cn
<kile> ;
<jussi> Miika--: fyi, Im also getting that hash sum mismatch
<Miika--> jussi: I changed source (?) and not getting it any more
<jussi> Miika--: yeah, likely the .fi sources are slightly borked currently
<sebastian__> #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<kile> Hi Blues
<BluesKaj> hi kile
<kile> what brings you here, dude?
<kile> hey guys, I updated my kubuntu sys and after that I had problems with the desktop enviroment it just got dark. Then I deleted the .kde directory and restarted, my surprise was that my Eclipse environment got totaly squared.Like kde from stone age. Does someone know how could I do to have my app themes like before? THanks
<BluesKaj> kile, which kubuntu version ?
<kile> 10.10 kde updated to 4.6
<kile> <Blues>
<c-c-m> hello, does anybody know if it's possible to add unity to kubuntu and if it makes sense? thx
<BluesKaj> c-c-m, only if you add ubuntu-desktop
<c-c-m> hum... I don't think I want to do this :S
<c-c-m> do you know if there's any alternative to it?
<c-c-m> to unity, I mean
<c-c-m> unity + zeitgeist
<MaximLevitsky> c-c-m: trust me, you aren't missing unity
<James147_> c-c-m: unity is just another desktop enviroment ^^ you can install it alongside kde in kubuntu just like you can isntall gnome or any other de along side kde in kubuntu or ubuntu or any other linux distro :)
<c-c-m> what about zeitgeist?
<MaximLevitsky> c-c-m: but in a sense sure you can use it in kubuntu
<MaximLevitsky> its just a compiz plugin
<c-c-m> I see
<MaximLevitsky> but for a start it disables the cube
<James147_> ^^ though I dont know if its been packaged for 10.10 ^^ if you install ubntu-desktop in 11.04 that should install unity alongside kde in kubuntu
<MaximLevitsky> yep, in 10.10 unity is actually mutter aka gnome-shell plugin
<MaximLevitsky> but trust me unity is the ****censored****  ***censored**** of ***censored****
<BluesKaj> there are alot of complaints about unity ...personally i don'y see thje point of it ...just another pretty face :)
<c-c-m> but I read that zeitgeist could be a great companion to nepomuk
<c-c-m> well, interface is something to be taken seriously
<c-c-m> yes, here's the link I was looking for: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/zeitgeist-coming-to-kde/
<alvin> Hi. I'm having trouble printing. Short story: lpr from lprng does the job, while lpr from cups says: connection refused. The problem: kubuntu-desktop depends on cups  and cups conflicts with lprng :-( What to do?
<alvin> I expected something along the line of etc-alternatives to handle this
<sre-su> i cannot login via kdm, it just takes me back to the loginscreen hoever I can use startx to login succeufully
<sre-su> I can stop kdm and do startx to get into user account but have to do it on every login
<kishore> can the kubuntu natty installer setup btrfs subvolumes like partitions?
<James147_> kishore: ask #ubuntu+1 for natty
<kishore> James147_: ok thanks
<Daskreech> sre-su: look in ~/.xsession-errors
<James147_> Daskreech: nothing there :p
<Daskreech> James147_: J,,?
<Daskreech> Hmm
<sre-su> Daskreech: cat ~/.xsession-errors | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sre-su> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596107/
<sre-su> New thing now James147_
<Daskreech> sre-su: seems like you have Dbus issue
<sre-su> Dbus
<sre-su> Hold on
<BluesKaj> BBL... lunchtime
<James147_> ^^ heh, there more in it then when i looked :p
<sre-su> As far as I can remember I have made startup settings where it would auto-login and the screen would go to screensaver immediately after login
<James147_> kdm settings would have been reset on reinstall ^^
<sre-su> But those settings are gone from System Settings
<sre-su> Yeah, indeed
<factoryTales> Hi all. A question abt setting 3G network in kubuntu 10.04 for Huawei modem E367 hspa+.  Network manager  not allowing to configure for type Mobile Broadband. But in 10.10 it works.
<sre-su> Moreover, I'm ran that command when logged in using  - stop kdm and startx, Daskreech
<James147_> factoryTales: whats the question?
<factoryTales> 3G network not getting configured in Kubuntu 10.04
<James147_> factoryTales: why not use 10.10 if it works?
<James147_> sre-su: how did the new user fair?
<sre-su> James147_: I  cannot switch user, will have to logout and log back
<factoryTales> Am already using 10.10 for that, wanted to know whats actually creating that prob
<Daskreech> James147_: if he (assuming that sre-su is a he) logs in with KDM and it crashes out then checkes the file it's empty?
<James147_> probally a bug in that version of networkmanager/ the networkmanager front end
<sre-su> brb
<James147_> Daskreech: yeah, that what I assume
<James147_> Daskreech: though he had the problem with latest kde (4.6) before reinstalling and still has the issue (with the old /home)
<James147_> (after reinstalling)
<Daskreech> James147_: tried a KDE reset?
<James147_> (assuming I understood correctly)
<James147_> of user setttings? that the last thing I suggested, not sure if its been done yet
<James147_> (well, suggested to test a new user to be exact)
<sre-su> James147_: Daskreech: I tried logging with new user created. It doesn't give any issues when tyring to log in but doesn't log out completely - it stops on a black screen saying checking battery state.
<Daskreech> sre-su: hmm sounds like some packages are problematic
<Daskreech> you have kubuntu-desktop paxkage installed?
<sre-su> Daskreech: kubuntu-desktop?
<Daskreech> sre-su: yes
<sre-su> Isn't that default for using Kubuntu?
<sre-su> kubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<Daskreech> Ok good
<Daskreech> You are logged in on the cli or in the GIU?
<Daskreech> GUI?
<sre-su> GUI now
<sre-su> (uisng stop kdm and startx)
<Daskreech> ok
<James147_> sre-su: did you test a new user? (sorry, droped out for a min and might have missed something)
<sre-su> You want me to log in on CLI and continue from irssi
<Daskreech> can you logout then run mv ~/.kde ~/kdebkup then start kdm and login
<sre-su> James147_: Yes, it works. Login works right but the logout from it doesn't work
<sre-su> Daskreech: Ok
<sre-su> Daskreech: What's ~/kdebkup ?
<James147_> sre-su: a folder named ~/kdebkup ^^ that after you run that command will contains the contents of ~/.kde
<sre-su> ok
<sre-su> hold on
<James147_> sre-su: its to reset kde settings without actually losing anything,
<sre-su> Daskreech: I did mv ~/.kde ~/kebkup. sudo start kdm and got the login screen. Tried to login but failed in the similar way. On irssi now
<Daskreech> sre-su: ok well you can mv ~/kdebkup ~/.kde then
<sre-su> Daskreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/596121/
<sre-su> xsession-errors now
<Daskreech> sre-su: what's the session setto on KDM?
<sre-su> restore previous session
<sre-su> Was that paste useful?
<sre-su> Or shoould I mv ~/kdebkup ~/.kde?
<sre-su> James147_: (You missed this) I did mv ~/.kde ~/kebkup. sudo start kdm and got the login screen. Tried to login but failed in the similar way. On irssi now
<sre-su> ??
<sre-su> James147_: Daskreech: Hey! I lost my desktop settings rather KDE settings after moving back!
<sre-su> mv ~/.kde ~/kdebkup
<sre-su> mv ~/kdebkup ~/.kde
<sre-su> And then I've desktop at default, Amarok as default... Why?
<James147_> sre-su: you run that last while you where loged in?
<sre-su> Daskreech told to run mv ~/kdebkup ~/.kde when i was in irssi. I was logged in cli for the same user
<Daskreech> sre-su: so you moved that and lost your settings?
<sre-su> Yes
<sre-su> It went back to default
<sre-su> I want to get those settings back
<sre-su> Is that possible, Daskreech??
<Daskreech> sre-su: You logged in with startx ?
<sre-su> Or what do you suggest now?
<sre-su> Yes
<James147_> sre-su: do you still have a ~/kdebkup folder? if not do you have a ~/.kde/kdebkup folder?
<sre-su> James147_: Yes, i have ~/.kde/kdebkup folder
<Daskreech> James147_: >_<
<Daskreech> WHoops :-D
<sre-su> Now what???
<sre-su> I don't want to lose those settings
<BluesKaj> hey James147_ , Daskreech
<sre-su>  
<James147_> grr.. stupid connection
<sre-su> Daskreech?
<James147_> ^^ missed everything since my last statement again :(
<Daskreech> sre-su: oh sorry thought that James147_ would walk you through that
<James147_> i dont know ^^ i have missed half the conversation :p
<sre-su> Daskreech: Atleast help me get the old settings back... Do I have to mv back to  ~/.kde/kdebkup?
<Daskreech> mv ~/.kde/kdebkup && mv ~/.kde ~/kdefresh && mv ~/kdebkup ~/.kde
<Daskreech> wait
<sre-su> now?
<Daskreech> mv ~/.kde/kdebkup ~ && mv ~/.kde ~/kdefresh && mv ~/kdebkup ~/.kde
<Daskreech> That shoudl work
<James147_> ok, all your settings should be in ~/.kde/kdebkup, i would move them back to ~/kdebkup with "mv ~/.kde/kdebkup ~/kdebkup"
<sre-su> I'm GUI with the same user
<sre-su> So, now in terminal when I'm logged in?
<James147_> ^^ then to restore the setings do "cp -r ~/kdebkup ~/.kde"
<sre-su> Ah, multiple suggestions
<James147_> useing cp to restore is preferable as it means you ahve the orignal backups incase something goes wrong in restoration
 * James147_ takes this time to note that mv behaves weird ^^ in that if the destination folder exists then the source files/folders are moved into it  rather then replaceing it
<sre-su> So, which command should I actually follow?
<James147_> sre-su: first "mv ~/.kde/kdebkup ~" to move the backup to its orignal location
<sre-su> Now in GUI brought up startx?
<sre-su> up by*
<James147_> sre-su: generally best to logout of kde first :)
<James147_> ^^ though that one wont matter
<sre-su> Yeah, hold on. I'll login to irssi
<James147_> ^^ but when restorin the settings you should logout first
<sre-su> when in cli
<sre-su> back
<James147_> ok, have you moved the backup back to ~/kdebkup?
<sre-su> No, please start back
<sre-su> from that first command
<James147_> ok, i assume ~/.kde/kdebkup still exists... "mv ~/.kde/kdebkup ~"
<sre-su> ok
<James147_> that should create a folder ~/kdebkup with the contents of your orignal ~/.kde folder
<sre-su> yes
<sre-su> wait
<sre-su> Done
<James147_> then mv the new .kde folder out the way with "mv ~/.kde ~/kdenew" -- taht will move .kde to kdenew... you should no longer have a .kde folder
<sre-su> I can see kdebkup folder in ~
<sre-su>  /kdenew?
<James147_> ^^ the name dosnt matter as long as the folder dosnt already exist
<Daskreech> sre-su: ~
<sre-su> Ah, why creating /kdenew for /.kde?
<Daskreech> ~/kdenew
<sre-su> yeah
<sre-su> Why creating /kdenew for /.kde?
<James147_> (though /kdenew will cause a premission error since you cant write to root )
<Daskreech> sre-su: You are backing up the new KDE directory ...just in case
<James147_> sre-su: just in case :) dont want to lose anything till your sure
<hsr> Yeah, sorry
<James147_> ^^
<Daskreech> hsr: Me too
<Daskreech> :)
<sre-su_> I didn't identify myself with NickServ that's why
<sre-su_> We are moving it and not taking bakup
<sre-su_> Does your future steps contain anything which will give .kde in /home?
<Daskreech> sre-su_: yes the last step is mv ~/kdebkup ~/.kde
<loc0> kde rocks
<sre-su_> Yeah, i see that
<Daskreech> and it's rock solid!
<James147_> sre-su_: yes, the next step is to copy the orignal backup to ~/.kde "cp -r ~/kdebkup ~/.kde"  you can use mv, but cp to keep a copy incase something goes wrong
<loc0> yeah
 * Daskreech laughs maniacally
<sre-su_> O.o
<Daskreech> :)
<Daskreech> sorry
<sre-su_> Nah, I'm confused
<loc0> hey i am fedora lover
<sre-su_> We are moving .kde to kdebkup and later copying back kdebkup to .kde
<sre-su_> We are moving .kde to kdenew* and later copying back kdebkup to .kde
<sre-su_> Right?
<James147_> sre-su_: overall the steps should have been, backup .kde, see if you can login, (this will likly create a .kde folder) then restore the backup by deleteing or moving the new .kde folder out the way and copying the backup back
<sre-su_> Duh
<sre-su> Daskreech: What after mv ~/.kde ~/kdenew ?
<shadeslayer> sre-su: oh trying to login into a clean KDE desktop env?
<factoryTales> Sorry popping question in bw. How to identify of any conflicts (iff any) while installing packages with kPackagekit
<James147_> shadeslayer: orignal problem: kdm login loop (tring to login via kdm drops you back at kdm) - what I know so far: new user works, startx on the problem user also works... but I keep dropping connecing and missing 1/2 of it :p
<James147_> shadeslayer: was in the steps of testing the problem user with a clean .kde
<shadeslayer> ah
<Daskreech> sre-su: mv ~/kdebkup ~/.kde
<shadeslayer> James147_: which release btw?
<sre-su_> Done
<Daskreech> factoryTales: I normally just drop to the command line as soon as I see that happen
<Daskreech> sre-su_: should be fine now
<sre-su_> Daskreech: Yes, I'm using quassel now
<sre-su_> Now, what about that login issue
<Daskreech> sre-su_: what video card do you have?
<James147_> sre-su_: what was the result of trying to login after you moved ~/.kde ?
<James147_> sre-su: what was the result of trying to login after you moved ~/.kde ?
<sre-su> James147_: sre-su_ (~quassel@unaffiliated/sre-su)
<sre-su> James147_: Quassel
<sre-su> GUI
<sre-su> I got it restored, thanks!
<James147_> sre-su: are you able to login via kdm yet?
<sre-su> James147_: I followed the commands suggested. Got previous KDE settings restored. But i don't think that solved the initial problem
<Daskreech> factoryTales: What is the conflict kpackagekit should be able to resolve very simple conflicts
<Daskreech> sre-su: do you have a saved session when you login?
<sre-su> Yep
<Daskreech> sre-su: may want to start with a fresh session
<sre-su> reinstalltion?
<Daskreech> sre-su: No you can use the ksmserver to start a new session
<Daskreech> !multiverse | factoryTales
<ubottu> factoryTales: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<brad_> anyone else having trouble with their wireless connection?
<brad_> seems to start ok, but never gets an ip address..
<brad_> knetwork_manager seems fine
<brad_> an apparmor problem?
<Daskreech> brad_: ah right I remember hearing about that when 10.10 came out. I think it was a security issue what version of KDE are you using?
<brad_> hi Daskreech, version 4.6.2
<Daskreech> That should be good enough >_>
<brad_> hope so ;)
<brad_> I can configure the wlan interface fine in knetwork_manager but it never seems to get an IP address (DHCP)
<brad_> iwconfig shows the wlan0 infertace with no ESSID
<brad_> yet in knetowrk_manager it seems to be config' properly
<Daskreech> iwscan does what?
 * BluesKaj curses networkmanager , both gnome and kde .. the only way I got wifi to work was with wpa_supplicant
<brad_> iwscan not installed...
<BluesKaj> and then it took 30 secs to connect thru the router
<maco> brad_: if iwconfig doesnt show it, it means it hasnt associated (the handshake between wireless card and router failed)
<maco> Daskreech: iwscan? or iwlist scan ?
<Daskreech> maco: That one
<Daskreech> I never use Wireless I don't know why I keep answering Wifi questions
<brad_> iwlist scan yeilds
<brad_> wlan0     No scan results
<old> has anyone get kmail working with 10.10
<maco> old: yep, works fine for me
<old> I got unmet dependencies with 4 libraries
<brad_> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan yeilds...
<brad_> rad@brad-e1505:/etc/apparmor.d$ sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<brad_> [sudo] password for brad:
<brad_> wlan0     Scan completed :
<brad_>           Cell 01 - Address: 00:16:01:59:B2:16
<brad_>                     Channel:8
<FloodBotK2> brad_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<old> I just did dist-upgrade from 10.04 and kmail was not working
<brad_> sorry, I flooded here
<old> I tried to reinstall it but faced those unmet dependencies
<brad_> pasted into paste.ubuntu.com
<brad_> back later
<Daskreech> Oh Did he give the paste.ubuntu.com link?
<Pici> No
<tuxn> can anyone help me install nvidia drivers on my kubuntu ?
<tuxn> it gives me error "Check system utility ID"
<Daskreech> tuxn: When you do what?
<Daskreech> How are you installing the drivers? and which the free drivers or the ones from nvidia
<tuxn> yes
<tuxn> i have downloaded drivers from Nvidia website beta 270.18.run package
<tuxn> while installing drivers from text mode it gives an error
<tuxn> check system utility id
<tuxn> what does this error mean?
<BluesKaj> tuxn, why are you going to instll that driver , doesn't the recommended driver in kmenu/applications/system/additional drivers, work?
<tuxn> Last time i did the same but then xorg started eating my CPU memory.. i found some articles on google as well which states default auto updated drivers are bogus.
<BluesKaj> tuxn, well, my experience with the nvidia .run drivers are that they break X badly
<tuxn> what do you mean by they break?
<BluesKaj> tuxn, there are some issues with cpu loads on kde4.6 but it's mostly fixed if you run dist-upgrade which will fix most , the other is to disable the nepomuk indexer in system settings /autostart/service manager
<tuxn> see i want to set my default resolution to 1280x1024 can you help me with that?
<BluesKaj> it's a bug which unfortunately seems to be low priority
<tuxn> everytime when i reboot my system it takes 1024x768 as default.
<tuxn> what is system utility ID ?
<Daskreech> tuxn: can you type the command id ?
<20QAAOTOE> dose anyone know if kwin will support openGL rendering again on intel display drivers ?
<Daskreech> tuxn: are you sure that it is ID could it be LD ?
<yofel> 20QAAOTOE: being worked on
<20QAAOTOE> yofel: thanks ... i'm holding my breath :)
<tuxn> how to install bin util package
<yofel> you mean binutils? open kpackagekit and install it or open Konsole and run sudo apt-get install binutils
<Daskreech> tuxn: binutils my apologies
<tuxn> yeah I got it in KpackageKit
<tuxn> now installing.
<ikonia> tuxn: binutils is already installed
<ikonia> it's needed for your system to run
<tuxn> ok.
<wwwww> i am installing the plasma netbook remix, but my linux dont have kde already, its running on gnome, will it still work if i only istall the packages for the plasma-netbook?
<wwwww> or i need the kde as well
<BluesKaj> plasma is kde afaik wwwww
<Daskreech> wwwww: They are the same thing
<wwwww> ok thanks
<wwwww> afaik?
<DarthFrog> As Far As I Know
<wwwww> :D
<wwwww> the package its 330mb of isntall i think i am downloading the right stuff
<James147_> wwwww: it will pull all the kde libs it needs to run so I would expect it to be quite big if you dont ahve kde isntalled
<topyli> how do i bind krunner to the Menu key?
<topyli> the shortcuts dialog doesn't accept my lovely Menu key :(
<James147_> topyli: short answer: not easy, use the default alt+f1 ^^ or some other combanation
<James147_> (or if you want to use the keyboard, use krunner... alt+f2 bydefault)
<topyli> James147_: hrm. alt+Fwhatever is too hard to do. i now have it at alt+space, which is ok
<Daskreech> topyli: you don't like alt+F2?
<topyli> i just got used to Menu while on gnome :\
<Daskreech> topyli: open the global shortcuts and edit the one for Kwin
<topyli> Daskreech: hmm let me see
<topyli> Daskreech: seems to be all window management commands
<topyli> global shortcuts -> run command interface does let me change it, but Menu is not a valid key
<topyli> meh, alt+space is easy enough i suppose, just need to unlearn my old instinct
<izaki> Hi! I am installing the latest Kubuntu Beta (11.04 B2) and I am having problems on the last stage of the installation...
<izaki> Grub installation crashes.
<izaki> I chrooted on the /target and managed to make it boot..
<izaki> But...
<Daskreech> topyli: I think that it's a modifer key
<izaki> Although in the Live-CD my 2cores work, suspend, etc, on the installed Kubuntu all is failing (only one core, noapic, nolapic)
<izaki> Anyone with similar experience (I already reported the bug)
<izaki> ??
<topyli> Daskreech: normally it brings up the window menu or context menus, when relevant
<Daskreech> izaki: Did you try any cheat codes?
<topyli> in gnome it's valid for any other action too, which overrides the default. i though it was standard X stuff, but perhaps not then
<izaki> Daskreech: noapic nolapic boots... But It freaks me out that everything works from the liveCD but not from the actual installation)
<izaki> Daskreech: btw, it is a Macbook 5.2... It might be an EFI problem.
<izaki> (There was one before)
<Daskreech> !efi
<Daskreech> Dumb robot
<Daskreech> hi JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> hello
<Daskreech> izaki: I think the CD is a little less rigorious
<Daskreech> Part of why it takes so long to boot is it is constantly testing things to see if they work and guessing as to what is right
<Daskreech> A full install pretty much assumes that the computer is the same and boots up to that
<Daskreech> AH!!! This site requires Google Chrome
<Daskreech> I have Chromium! It's Google's Daddy. Let me in this stupid club treehouse!!!
<LogicallyDashing> I keep turning off the ctrl+alt+v keybinding because I use it in emacs, and then when I restart, BAM the keybinding is back again. What's going on.
<5EXACI2XF> hi =)
<5EXACI2XF> im sitiing on kubuntu for a week and im soo happy =)
<LogicallyDashing> :D
<ubuntucook> can someone help me figure out where the kdm themer config file is located in kubuntu 10.10? i installed a theme on my system and it can't load it and now i can't log in
<James147_> ubuntucook: switch to a virtual terminal (alt+f1), "sudo stop kdm" to stop kdm if its running then "startx" to start a gui session as your current user
<James147_> ^^ then configure kdm as you would, logout and start kdm again (sudo start kdm)
<ubuntucook> James147_: i think i tried that and it didn't work, but i'll try it again. thanks :)
<ubuntucook> James147_: k gonna relog and try that now, thanks :)
<Daskreech> LogicallyDashing: Where do you turn it off?
<Daskreech> 5EXACI2XF: :)
<LogicallyDashing> Daskreech: In Global Keyboard Shortcuts, under Plasma Desktop Shell.
<Daskreech> LogicallyDashing: And it doesn't stick?
<piroman> hello
<piroman> i have A PROBLEM WITH MY VIEDO CARD
<piroman> the system tells me he does not find any proprietary drivers
<James147_> piroman: stating which card you have might help
<LogicallyDashing> Daskreech: it seems to stick until I shut down
<piroman> James147_: ati 5650
<piroman> i have an ati 5650 and kubuntu does not find any proprietary drivers pls help
<Daskreech> piroman: do you need them?
<Daskreech> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Daskreech> LogicallyDashing: what happens if you log out and back in?
<NiTr0> hi)
<LogicallyDashing> Daskreech: holdon
<LogicallyDashing> Daskreech: I logged out and in. The keybinding came back again.
<Daskreech> LogicallyDashing: There are two places you can set that I wonder if the other one is set
<LogicallyDashing> Daskreech: where is otherplace?
<Daskreech> LogicallyDashing: On klipper itself check that
<LogicallyDashing> Daskreech: I looked in Klipper's settings window, into Keyboard Shortcuts, and there's nothing there about activating Klipper itself
<LogicallyDashing> (nor bringing up the menu)
<LogicallyDashing> So yeah, I think the problem is in Plasma. That's the component of Global Keyboard Shortcuts that this shortcut is in.
<blueuser> hi guys.....can anyone tell me the default password for Ubuntu 10.10 when it's ran using a flash drive? I've installed it on a 4GB flash drive.
<LogicallyDashing> there isn't one
<LogicallyDashing> you can rootify yourself by calling sudo with no password
<blueuser> oh ok....thank you
<blueuser> i will try that in a bit....thanks a lot
<LogicallyDashing> yw
<Daskreech> LogicallyDashing: try ask in #plasma ?
<Daskreech> !root | blueuser
<ubottu> blueuser: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<blueuser> got it :) Thanks a lot!
<aar> Hello, what is a good substitute of katapult?
<Daskreech> aar: krunner?
<Daskreech> or quicksand
#kubuntu 2011-04-20
<LogicallyDashing> aar: as of KDE4 you have a "Run Command Interface" summoned by alt+f2 by default that acts quite a lot like katapult. You can make it *look* more like katapult in the settings.
<vladislavb> Hello all, Anyone know if the kde integration of the OpenOffice Save As dialog has been fixed in 11.04?
<vladislavb> It is very slow here
<vladislavb> (in libreoffice)
<vladislavb> i guess not.. as the whole kde integration thing is a bit buggy in libreoffice too i would guess
<vladislavb> I'll see when 11.04 comes out, then perhaps it'll look nice and work nice!
<arkanabar> dunno, seems to work ok for me in PCLOS.
<arkanabar> in fact, the save-as diaog box pops up almost instantly.
<nfrs> hi
<nfrs> using 10.04.2: I drag-and-dropped an application to a panel, how do I change its icon? right click->icon settings only allows to "edit file type", which I don't want
<kaiyin_> I have installed texlive2010 from their iso image, is there a way install kile without installing its dependencies (such as texlive2009)?
<katsrc> hey, is ubuntu-minimal a dependency for Kubuntu desktop?
<mole_> Daskreech: i spoke to soon about my graphics
<mole_> Daskreech: when i have gwenview open my display stalls :(
<yixin_> what's this channel for??
<mase_wk> yixin_: Kubuntu support
<yixin_> o,I see
<yixin_> 3Q
<Daskreech> katsrc: not .. really but
<Daskreech> yixin_: What's 3Q ?
<Daskreech> mole_: Just Gwenview? As in with no images loaded?
<mole_> Daskreech: i need to debug more.
<Daskreech> ok
<mole_> i can file a bug
<mole_> i have like one bug on the bug tracker but i i don't think i've tested it with current version yet
<mole_> stupid queing on remote stuff using like smb:// fish:// fuck it sucks
<mole_> kde 3.5 was so sick in this manner
<mole_> hasn't yet ever been as good in 4.0 and it pisses me off i wish i could fix it myself
<mase_wk> mole_: what issue are you having ? Also please use family friendly language in this channel. I understand you are frustrated but the channel is for everyone
<mole_> sorry... it's my upbringing i swear ;)
<mole_> business rules apply
<mase_wk> mole_: so what issue are you running into ?
<mole_> oh umm
<mole_> give me a sec i got a bug filed on the one about the queing of the remote protocols
<mole_> but not on my intel graphics yet
<mase_wk> i have a 3.5 test machine handy and a 4.6.2 test machine
<mole_> on my netbook
<mole_> aight
<mole_> so do i
<mole_> i haven't tested most recent upgrade from yesterday
<mole_> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=264557
<ubottu> KDE bug 264557 in kioslave "multiple smb:// fish:// sftp:// requests to same server are blocked by ongoing file transfer" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<katsrc> Daskreech: why is ubuntu-minimal install on Kubuntu?
<Daskreech> katsrc: it's the smallest set of packages that are needed to make Ubuntu boot
<katsrc> is there a way to get pure KDE, and un-install the unused components?
<katsrc> Daskreech: ah, ok
<Daskreech> katsrc: Umm.. Which unused components?
<katsrc> Daskreech: but totally not a requirement for Kubuntu?
<katsrc> is it for the live CD only?
<katsrc> Daskreech: anything non-KDE?
<Daskreech> I'll just note here if you get pure KDE you are likely to leave a lot of it unused so you have a conflicting statement :)
<Daskreech> KDE relies on lots of things that are not KDE
<katsrc> Daskreech: a lot of GTK packages?
<Daskreech> If you are worried about having things from other toolkits you have OO.o and that's about it
<Daskreech> Or Libre office
<katsrc> Daskreech: like this for example: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<Daskreech> katsrc: You could just follow that :-p
<Daskreech> But there aer not a lot of gtk packages in Kubuntu
<Daskreech> if Koffice/Calligra ever went stable they would probably take them all out
<katsrc> yeah i tend to use KOffice more
<mole_> heh... bug confirmed!
<mole_> thx!
<mole_> never hang out here but i've seriously run kde since 1997 lol
<Kaleidoscope> Anyone alive?
<valorie> !ask | Kaleidoscope
<ubottu> Kaleidoscope: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kaleidoscope> Is there a way I can change my Audio Card Driver?
<Kaleidoscope> Or failing that, A way I can use a windows one on Linux
<mole_> what is the problem exactly?
<mole_> no sound?
<Kaleidoscope> I got sound, But my Headphone Port doesn't work at all
<mole_> have you run alsamixer and made sure it is not muted?
<Kaleidoscope> Yea
<mole_> does the one at hte back work?
<mole_> are you using a front port?
<Kaleidoscope> Only one port
<Kaleidoscope> I'm on a laptop
<mole_> and no hardware mute?
<mole_> function+mute?
<Kaleidoscope> Nope
<mole_> head phones known to be good?
<Kaleidoscope> Yea, work fine on windows
<mole_> lspci | grep -i audio
<mole_> paste that to the channel
<Kaleidoscope> lspci | grep -i audio
<mole_> lol
<mole_> the output of that command smartass
<Kaleidoscope> OH
<valorie> rofl
<Kaleidoscope> Sorry, I'm kinda half asleep here
<mole_> sure sure
<Kaleidoscope> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<Kaleidoscope> 01:05.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RS880 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4200]
<mole_> weird
<mole_> you have to select your default sound card in .asoundrc in /home/username/
<mole_> you have 2 sound cards
<Kaleidoscope> I set Azalia as the default
<Kaleidoscope> The Radeon one only handles the HDMI port
<mole_> and for sure it's not muted?
<Kaleidoscope> For sure
<mole_> sounds like a weird piece of hardware
<mole_> sometimes u need special options in /etc/modules.autoload.d/
<mole_> or whatever that file is
<mole_> just so that when it modprobes it works properly
<mole_> is this a nettop by chance?
<Kaleidoscope> no
<mole_> could be this
<mole_> edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<mole_> add at the end of the file:
<mole_> options snd-hda-intel model=laptop
<mole_> no guarantees tho
<FloodBotK2> mole_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mole_> you will obviously have to reload alsa
<mole_> if u don't know what you're doing then probably reboot would be best bet
<Kaleidoscope> Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base" -- using "application/octet-stream"
<Kaleidoscope> Error: no write permission for file "/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base"
<mole_> lol
<mole_> "sudo"
<Kaleidoscope> Oh
<Kaleidoscope> I'm still new to this stuff =P
<mole_> ye
<mole_> it's all good dawg
<mole_> just becareful
<mole_> :?P
<mole_> always good to back up anything u modify
<mole_> but before you modify it
<mole_> u know?
<Kaleidoscope> Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base" -- using "application/octet-stream"
<Kaleidoscope> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/octet-stream"
<mole_> umm
<mole_> u are using some sort of gui?
<Kaleidoscope> No, I typed all that straight into the terminal, If that's what you mean
<mole_> okay
<mole_> just go alt+f2
<mole_> if u are running kubuntu of course
<mole_> and type kdesudo kate
<mole_> then open /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<mole_> and add
<mole_> options snd-hda-intel model=laptop
<mole_> to the bottom
<mole_> and because you are noob
<mole_> reboot
<FloodBotK2> mole_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kaleidoscope> alsa-base.conf?
<mole_> if it it exists
<mole_> if it doesn't list the files that do exist that sound like that
<Kaleidoscope> Alright added and saved that, So back in a few
<mole_> good luck
<mole_> no guarantees
<mole_> best bet it's something like that tho
<mole_> so google the shit out of it
<Kaleidoscope> Hopefully
<bazhang> mole_, watch the language
<mole_> sorry
<bazhang> !google > mole_
<ubottu> mole_, please see my private message
<mole_> :/
<mole_> lol stupid bot
<gn0m3boy> mole:  'tis ok.  your not the first to ever get busted on that   :)
<mole_> ;)
<Kaleidoscope> WOO, That worked, Mane thanks Mole_
<mole_> lolzor
<mole_> nice
<mole_> maybe u r'nt so noob
<Kaleidoscope> oh shi
<mole_> ye yee
<Kaleidoscope> Now the Laptop speakers don't work XD
<mole_> lol
<mole_> nice
<Kaleidoscope> I know, right
<mole_> u have to unplug headphones for them to work
<Kaleidoscope> Obviously
<Kaleidoscope> I did that, nothing
<mole_> double check alsamixer for levels and mute
<Kaleidoscope> Ugh, How do I open that again?
<mole_> alt+f2
<mole_> type konsole
<mole_> then type
<mole_> alsamixer
<FloodBotK2> mole_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kaleidoscope> Everything is unmuted
<mole_> hmm
<mole_> so u want headphones and line out working at same time?
<mole_> or speaker ot don't work at all?
<Kaleidoscope> No, Headphones when they're plugged in, Internal speakers when they're not
<mole_> ye
<mole_> what kind of computer is this?
<mole_> like make / model
<Kaleidoscope> HP Laptop G61-631nr
<mole_> are you running kubuntu?
<Kaleidoscope> Yea, 10.10
<Kaleidoscope> I <3 KDE
<mole_> i'm pretty tired
<mole_> so i could probably figure it out
<mole_> but basically read this
<mole_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Kaleidoscope> Alright, thanks =D
<mr_bamboostick> hi. i'm on a German kubuntu 10.10 and updating through Taiwanese package sources. Updating the package cache sometimes produces a strange error message that roughly translates to: "unable to lock module — system settings: explicitly locking the module is not possible. please close all other package managers accessing it."
<mr_bamboostick> anybody familiar with this kind of message?!
<bazhang> mr_bamboostick, yes, you can only use one instance of apt at a time.
<valorie> yes, it means you have something else running with sudo
<bazhang> mr_bamboostick, close other package managers or let them finish, then close them
<mr_bamboostick> hmmm... well, i actually don't
<mr_bamboostick> nothing else running
<bazhang> mr_bamboostick, open a konsole and type top
<mr_bamboostick> ok, hang on…
<bazhang> or use sudo as valorie suggested
<mr_bamboostick> what does "top" do?
<bazhang> show running processes
<mr_bamboostick> ah, right
<bazhang> if its not running then its a sudo issue
<mr_bamboostick> will logging out and back in again possibly solve the problem?
<bazhang> not a good idea if apt is running. try with sudo first
<mr_bamboostick> ok, i killed a process displayed as "kpackagekitsmar" by top. Was that good or bad? :)
<mole_> why not
<mole_> i would too...
<mole_> u know?
<mr_bamboostick> If a GANGster is someone who is inside a gang I'd sure like to be a molester…
<mole_> wb Kaleidoscope any luck?
<ubsafder> can i upgrade from ubuntu DVD with 10.10.386 desktp i found reinstall only did i miss an option
<Kaleidoscope> Alright Mole_, Things have gotten silly
<mole_> lol
<Kaleidoscope> It'll use sound based on bootup
<Kaleidoscope> ie
<mole_> it's time to light the linux candles
<Kaleidoscope> If the headphones are plugged in, It'll use them, and disable the Internal, If they're not, The internal work but headphone port is disabled
<mole_> yup
<mole_> u need some linux candles for sure
<Kaleidoscope> XD
<mole_> ;)
<mole_> u'll figure it out
<Kaleidoscope> Linux Candles are?
<mole_> u light them
<mole_> and meditate
<mole_> and then the answer comes to you
<mole_> lol
<Kaleidoscope> Ahh
<Kaleidoscope> Well wish me luck then, Hopefully It won't to too long to get this down
<mole_> it's a small problem
<Kaleidoscope> You say that like you have the answer already <.<
<mole_> i watched nhl on the bus today on my phone that says it runs 9.04 ubuntu out of the box
<mole_> that pumps me up
<Kaleidoscope> lol, awesome
<mole_> ;)
<mole_> motrolla atrix ftw
<mole_> not rooted or anything
<mole_> cat /etc/lsb-release says 9.04 ubuntu
<mr_bamboostick> Okay, now I get this error message details: "W: GPG error: http://linux.dropbox.com maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY FC918B335044912E; E: Error http://tw.archive.ubuntu.com maverick Release.gpg - Could not connect to tw.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (140.112.8.139), connection timed out."
<mr_bamboostick> (all when trying to update through software management)
<mole_> saw off the back of the computer
<mase_wk> mr_bamboostick: is linux.dropbox.com an apt repo ?
<mole_> and clip the transistors
<mase_wk> mr_bamboostick: if not then why are you adding it as an apt repository  ? Or are you just following some random howto on the net somewhere ?
<valorie> that looks a bit hosed, that URL
<Chronos> hi, i suppose 400MB of RAM for Kubuntu (with nepomuk and some useless services disables) is too much, do you agree with me?
<valorie> mr_bamboostick: where did you get your repository link from?
<mr_bamboostick> valorie: i don't quite recall but it was a website explaining how to implement dropbox in kde
<valorie> ah, OK
<valorie> I know the site
<valorie> http://www.nixternal.com/kde-and-dropbox/
<mr_bamboostick> anything wrong with that?
<valorie> is up-to-date and works
<mr_bamboostick> oh, okay
<valorie> did you use 32-bit or 64?
<valorie> nixternal is a kubuntu devel
<mr_bamboostick> 64bit
<valorie> it's important to do your research -- there is bad advice out there
<valorie> http://www.getdropbox.com/download?plat=lnx.x86_64 < --- so that was the link you used?
<valorie> that isn't an apt repository
<valorie> best to follow his directions, or do a wget http://www.getdropbox.com/download?plat=lnx.x86_64
<valorie> either will work
<Kaleidoscope> Well Mole_, I can't get it to switch beteween the two while on, But I can deal with using Headphones only
<valorie> but that isn't a repository, and can't be added like one
<mole_> :(
<mole_> sorry dawg
<mole_> i got to crash out tho
<mole_> good luck in solving
<mr_bamboostick> hmm, okay thank you. i'll try to resetup dropbox following the nixternal site
<emre> hi
<Kaleidoscope> Hola
<Kaleidoscope> XD Wb
<Kaleidoscope> Or not
<emre> hi
<Kaleidoscope> Hi again
<Kaleidoscope> =P
<emre> :)
<Kaleidoscope> What's up?
<emre> fine u
<aperson> is there something similar to gnome's typing break option in kde?
<cortex_sk> aperson: maybe "rsibreak" is what you're looking for
<aperson> cortex_sk↳ it does look like it, though it doesn't look like it can lock me out of my desktop session, hmm
<aperson> I will give it a try, thanks
<basso> Hmmm
<basso> im still wondering, why kde :O
<BlouBlou> Because it's cool
<basso> Is it now?
<Tm_T> basso: KDE offers wide variety of functionality and flexibility with relatively easy use
<basso> maybe i could testpilot kde when 11.04 arrives
<grawcho_> [Bug 247839] OpenGL Compositing Corrupted on Intel 945GM is back in KDE 4.6.2 ... dose anyone know if
<grawcho_> it is going to be fixed ... or is it the end of good desktop effects for me on this laptop?
<grawcho_> P.S - is there a workaround besides downgrading back to maverick ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247839 in buglog-data "[testbug] auto-created by python-launchpad-bugs" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247839
<grawcho_> my bad ... number probably wrong ... though problem stays the same.
<grawcho_> OpenGL Compositing Corrupted on Intel 945GM (K.D.E 4.6.2)
<bigjools> i915 locks up for me if I have compositing on :/
<Tm_T> grawcho_: I presume that's a mix of graphics drivers, Kwin and several other factors
<jussi> grawcho_: I think martin posted a blog post with a fix for this, wait a sec, let me find it.
<jussi> grawcho_: this _may_ be your issue? http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2011/04/why-blur-does-not-work-in-kubuntu-natty-with-intel/
<grawcho_> jussi: yeah ... just saw it again ... read it before ... disabled blur everything works just fine ... thanks
<jussi> grawcho_: theres a fix at the end of the blogpost
<jussi> or rather "workaround"
<grawcho_> jussi: read it to ... tring now...
<jussi> :)
<grawcho_> thanks
<jussi> yw
<jussi> thank Martin :D
<grawcho_> thank you martin :)
<jussi> grawcho_: do let us know how it works for you. :)
<jonutzj> welcome
<cba123> I'm running 4.6.2 from backports on Ubuntu Maverick.  I can't seem to find anything.  I found the one in "System Settings -> Input Devices" but my mouse still scrolls way too fast.  Anyone know how I can slow it down?
<Peace-> xD
<cba123> Peace-, You did say to come here from #kde...  haha
<Peace-> cba123: did you seen this ? http://wstaw.org/m/2011/04/20/plasma-desktopCr5847.jpg
<Peace-> see
<cba123> Peace-, Yeah, I changed mouse scrolls by to less, and still having that issue
<Peace-> cba123: mm seems a driver issue
<Peace-> cba123: i have an hp mouse wifi and i can't get it too
<Peace-> wth the logitech maybe i can
<cba123> Peace-, It is a Microsoft mouse.  Maybe that's it.  I'd think there would be some software fix though.
<Peace-> cba123: mm personally i i ahve seen a lots of problem on mouse
<Peace-> i have a trust mouse that doesn't work at all xD
<Peace-> only scroll works
<Peace-> cba123: lsusb ?
<cba123> Bus 004 Device 004: ID 045e:0745 Microsoft Corp.
<mterry> Riddell, oh, agateau isn't here either  :)
<Riddell> mterry: #kubuntu-devel :)
<mterry> ah
<spikeb> is there a good video transcoder/converter for kde?
<BlouBlou> I know WinFF, but I doubt if there is for KDE or not
<yofel> there is kdevnlive if you want to try it, don't know much about it though
<spikeb> ok
 * spikeb is quite impressed with kubuntu and kde thus far
<Peace-> spikeb: you coukd try dvc
<spikeb> winFF will work. going to poke the KMediaFactory folks and see if they're planning on adding automagic conversion or not
<Peace-> kde apps = dvc
<Peace-> dolphin video converter service menu
 * spikeb adds that too, looks good
<ibrahim> hello
<ibrahim> huhu
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<LarsTorben> hi
<LarsTorben> i am kubuntu freak
<James147> Hello LarsTorben
<LarsTorben> hello james147
<c2tarun> my network-manager is not able to detect any wifi connections :/ is there any way to force it via terminal?
<James147> c2tarun: "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan" << will attempt to scan on the wlan0 device
<david00700> hey
<david00700> help me
<c2tarun> James147: I am getting no scan results :(
<James147> !help | david00700
<ubottu> david00700: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<david00700> ok i got i
<david00700> i got it
<david00700> my kubuntu is sometimes frozen
<david00700> .
<James147> c2tarun: then it looks like the problem isnt with network-manager :(
<James147> !details | david00700
<ubottu> david00700: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<david00700> ok
<david00700> thank your guide
<James147> c2tarun: whats the output of "iwconfig wlan0"?
<c2tarun> James147: well my bluetooth is working fine so I guess no problem with wifi card. My wifi modem is working fine because my roomie is using it
<James147> c2tarun: bluetooth and wifi are generally not on the same card
<c2tarun> James147: http://paste.ubuntu.com/596585/
<James147> ^^ or at least will act like two different devices
<James147> c2tarun: what chipset?
<c2tarun> James147: well in my case I guess they are same because I have just one switch that activates both bluetooth and wifi
<c2tarun> James147: how can I check my chipset?
<James147> lspci | grep -i network
<James147> c2tarun: means they share a hardware switch, not that they are the same device
<c2tarun> hmmmm.......       my chipset http://paste.ubuntu.com/596586/
<James147> :( Broadcom are the more anoying of the cards... what version of kubuntu are you on?
<c2tarun> James147: natty beta2
<James147> c2tarun: hmm, you may want to ask at #ubuntu+1 ^^
<James147> they are better able to deal with natty issues
<c2tarun> James147: ok, let me try few things, switching of everything and then rebooting and all :(
<c2tarun> then I'll ask on ubuntu+1
<david00700> "my kubuntu is 10.10, my computer Intel core(TM2) duo 6300 1.86hgz memory 4gb ,vga geforce 7600 gt , sometimes My kubuntu is frozen. in this time, kubuntu's booting image screen is appeard. and reboot itself
<James147> david00700: so it sometimes freezes during boot up?
<david00700> no boot up,during i work well, surprisingly
<david00700> it happend
<david00700> so about this problem, i want to know whether this problem is reported, or how to see a log about this.
<david00700> in fact I have been met a unlimited reboot in ubuntu 10.10 on my computer.
<BluesKaj> david00700, I have the 7600gt and my nvidia driver that installed before the new kernal upgrade wouldn't run on it after rebooting . I had to remove the recommended driver , then reboot into recovery mode of the new kernel and reinstall the recommended drriver (nvidia-current )
<c2tarun> James147: switched of lappy then modem, switched on modem and then lappy and it worked :)
<david00700> you means kernel is problem, isn't i?
<david00700> you means kernel is problem, isn't it?
<BluesKaj> david00700, yes
<david00700> which kernel should I install ?
<BlouBlou> david00700: the newst one
<david00700> 2.6.39?
<Daskreech> unless you have hardware issues
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, it's a bug with the new kernel and nvidia and it's hard to determine which
<BluesKaj> is at fault
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Actually I think the problem lays somewhere in rebuilding the DKMS modules when they are proprietary ones
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: The combination most likely. If you can't change one change the other
<Daskreech> kernel is easier
<BluesKaj> genii-around, it's like the new kernel has the right module but doesn't rebuild it when it installs , one has to do it afterwards with the additional HW gui
<BluesKaj> looks at the old module and sees it as the new already installed
<genii-around> Something like that, yes
<BluesKaj> anyway , there's a workaround for it ...a bit clunky but it works
<LarsTorbenK> hi
<LarsTorbenK> kubuntu is so cool !
<shadeslayer> LarsTorbenK: great to hear you like it :)
<joseph_> hello, i was wondering if someone can help me. I installed KDE 4.6 on Maverick with the back-ports ppa. It is not working well with me system, how do i remove everything that was associated with that ppa so all the kde stuff is gone?
<joseph123> can someone please help me. I used the kubuntu-desktop backports ppa to install kde 4.6 on Maverick. It does not work well on my system. How do I remove everything that came with  the ppa instead of removing them all one by one?
<claydoh> ppa-purge
<James147> joseph123: what dosnt work about it?
<joseph123> hello james147, at login i always get bombarded with a recurring error message
<James147> joseph123: what error?
<James147> and how did you upgrade/.
<joseph123> hold on a moment
<James147> (I ask as I dont think downgrading will solve the issue... and that its probally easy to fix)
<joseph123> ppa: kubuntu-ppa/backports
<James147> joseph123: then?
<joseph123> then i installed through apt-get in terminal
<James147> joseph123: you started with kubuntu or ubuntu?
<joseph123> i started with ubuntu
<James147> hmm, I would suggest trying a upgrade ^^ "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<virgo> hi
<joseph123> i'd like to remove it however
<joseph123> is there a way to just nullify and remove everything that came associated with that ppa installation on my system?
<James147> ^^ ppa-purge then
<joseph123> how would the command look like, "sudo apt-get ppa-purge kubuntu-desktop" ?
<genii-around> no
<joseph123> genii-around, what would the correct command be?
<genii-around> like: sudo ppa-purge ppa:yadda-yadda/main      or so. Where you put the ppa:yadda-yadda/main in the add-apt-repository previously
<Sparky97> i installed 10.10 twice on my hard disk so i could try kde 4.6. 4.6 is still buggy (i cant use my favorite desktop effects.). I get information overload when trying to find out how to remove the 2nd install of kubuntu. how can i remove it so that only the first one of kubuntu 10.10 is on my hard disk?
<James147> Sparky97: format the partition, reinstall grub
<Sparky97> James147: is there an article on how to do that?
<sudipta> i have recently installed kde 4.6 in ubuntu 10.10...but my gnome apps looks ugly...any help?
<joseph123> Thank you James147 and Genii-around
<sudipta> i have recently installed kde 4.6 in ubuntu 10.10...but my gnome apps looks ugly...any help?
<joseph123> sudipta, i think there is a way to skin gnome apps so it all looks uniform
<misterx> como hacer que amarok lea cd de musica
<sudipta> joseph123: how?
<misterx> amarok no lee cd de musica
<BluesKaj> !it | misterx
<ubottu> misterx: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<joseph123> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Oxygen+Gtk?content=136216
<misterx> kubuntu-es
<BluesKaj> misterx, pardon #kubuntu-es
<shaint> Всем привет!
<BluesKaj> !ru | shaint
<ubottu> shaint: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<shaint> thanks)
<BluesKaj> shaint, np
<ponk> hai
<ponk> Im new to ubuntu
<ponk> and stuck at installing java -.-
<James147> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<ponk> I will try to read that
<ponk> ty
<ponk> how to click on ok in the konsole? -.-
<James147> ponk: ok?
<ponk> yes
<ponk> after sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<ponk> it installed
<ponk> obviously
<ponk> now there is a long text
<ponk> and in the end there is ok
<FloodBotK2> ponk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<James147> type 'y' then press enter
<ponk> sorry!
<ponk> I did that
<ponk> and it installed
<James147> o you mean to select the sun licence? press tab untill its hilighted then hit enter
<ponk> http://imgur.com/gxCgk
<ponk> ooh ty lol
<afief> While trying to install kubuntu it's stuck on "Getting the time from a netwrok time server" but it's not connected to a network" (animation still works though)
<mjobin> hi there ! from a recent package upgrate... plasma-desktop and kdm got erased without me noticing? i dont know what other piece might be missing. but kwallet is not lunching anymore. and I see several errors about dbus ?
<mjobin> dbus-daemon run as user 102 (no ref in /etc/passwd)
<James147> mjobin: install kubuntu-desktop it should pull in everything you need
<mjobin> Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown" : " "The name org.kde.kwalletd was not provided by any .service files" "
<mjobin>   plasma-widget-networkmanagement: Conflicts: network-manager-kde but 1:0.9~svn1176084-0ubuntu1 is installed.  (which one is to be installed ? )
<mjobin> thanks James147, very good recommendation
<mjobin> now, I wonder if I should switch to the plasma-widget-networkmanagement ?
<afief> While trying to install kubuntu it's stuck on "Getting the time from a netwrok time server" but it's not connected to a network" (animation still works though)
<mjobin> also, I thought kubuntu/kde/nvidia supported monitor hot plug ?
<mjobin> maybe with nouveau
<James147> mjobin: the nvidia drivers still use the xorg.conf, so i doupt it, but the nouveau ones might
<James147> mjobin: and I would recomend teh network manager widget as knetworkmanager is largly depracated now
<Peace-> James147: spam :D http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/gnome-defaltt-panel-kde.gif
<Sparky97> James147: sorry, i still cant find good instructions on how to eliminate the partition while keeping the kubuntu that has all my stuff on it. most of it his how to delete linux and go back to windows. how do i delete just the newer partition that has linux kde 4.6, and keep the old kubuntu that is kde 4.5?
<James147> Sparky97: format the partition then install grub again
<James147> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<James147> Sparky97: ^^ though from inside the os you should jsut need to run "sudo grub-install /dev/sdX" where /dev/sdX is the drive you want to isntall it to (drive, not partition)
<valorie> !connection
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, I could use a little help?
<LINKSWORD2> help please?
<James147> !help | LINKSWORD2
<ubottu> LINKSWORD2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LINKSWORD2> All right. So I'm running Kubuntu 10.04 LTE on an outdated Dell Latitude D610, and unfortunately, I am unable to connect to existing wireless networks that are visible to other computers.
<LINKSWORD2> Where can I find a driver or other package to help solve this issue?
<LINKSWORD2> Nothing?
<James147> LINKSWORD2: sorry was bussy :) what chipset? "lspci | grep -i network
<LINKSWORD2> I keep getting a reply from the system that no such file or directory exists.
<LINKSWORD2> Ah, figured it out. Broadcom
<LINKSWORD2> If you need additional info, here it is. Broadcom Corporation MCM4309 802.11 a/b/g (Rev 03)
<James147> Broadcom have never worked teribally well... I would advice upgrading to 10.10, as support for them improved every version
<LINKSWORD2> OK, I was thinking about doing that but wasn't sure.
<azimov> #join lsucs
#kubuntu 2011-04-21
<nicolas__> Hi I cannot enable DLNA plugin on Totem under my user, however if I log in as a different user on the same computer or as root, I can easily do it. I already rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<James147> nicolas__: ask at #ubuntu
<nicolas__> thanks
<delac> any way to make "Search and Launch" to come up  by clicking a button (or some other action), "overlay" on top of any open windows and fade away after launching an application?
<James147> delac: try using the show desktop widget
<delac> James147: yes, I know about that, but it is quite not the same thing
<James147> why not?
 * James147 ntoes that the applications here reapear when one is launched
<James147> delac: so what you decribe is exactly what happens... excpt for the overlay part... but I dont see why that would be of importnace
<delac> well, I cant make the other windows reappear
<delac> they stay minimized
<James147> delac: desktop or netbook?
<delac> desktop
<delac> also dismissing the Search and Launch wont bring the windows back
<delac> would have to click again the show desktop
<James147> what version of kde?
<delac> uh, what comes with ubuntu 10.10?
<delac> *kbuntu 10.10?
<delac> :)
<delac> also, I would like to keep it hidden when not in use
<delac> so that i doesn't show on empty desktop
<delac> it*
<James147> delac: hmm, sorry, dosnt seem to work with the search and launch on the desktop :S weird, if you click it and open an application then it works
<amudnsen> hi
<James147> delac: try useing the dashboard
<James147> (shift+F12 by default)
<James147> s/shift/crtl/ ^^
<James147> seems to behave how you want except if you click the icons on the favbar
<delac> not sure how that should work. It doesn't seem to do anything for me. And the Search and Launch is a activity rather than widget...
<amudnsen> i'm trying to find a tutorial about how to make kde 4.6 use less hardware resources, but i had no sucess
<amudnsen> anybody can help me ?
<James147> delac: seems to work how you want it here, i press crtl+F12 and it displays the search and launch activity ^^
<James147> amudnsen: disable desktop effects, disable indexing in nepomuk
<delac> James147: ok, now I got it. yes, this is starts to be close what I'm trying to achieve. thanks!
<amudnsen> James147, thanks. I knew that, but i'd like to turn off something more
<James147> amudnsen: remove unused widgets
<James147> or kill plasma altogeater :D
<tibetan_zen> k
<tibetan_zen> .
<_anthony> hello
<_anthony> anyone there
<_anthony> hello
<Fritz1793> idk
<_anthony> :)
<Fritz1793> people are here, not sure if they are there though...
<_anthony> anyone know of a good web broswer for kubuntu 6.10
<James147> 6.10?
<_anthony> yes
<James147> why so old?
<_anthony> my computer is slow and old for new versions
<James147> well, i beleave that 6.10 will have reached end of life along time ago...
<James147> you might want to consider using a more lightweight desktop envroment with a modern distro
<_anthony> but is there something like firefox that is for kubuntu
<_anthony> or something that is kind of new
<_anthony> or should i upgrade
<_anthony> to like 8.10
<James147> _anthony: you should upgrade to something that has not reached end of life
<_anthony> might as well right i might just do that now thanks
<Ox0000> In KDE 4, how to specify user/pass when configuring a network printer on LPD?
<reagle> Before KDE 4.6, when I hit ctrl+alt+v, then cursored to select a entry in klipper, when I hit return, the klipper pop-up would go away. Now it stays there! Is this just me or was there a change in behaviour?
<Ash_> Hi everybody... I need some help
<Ash_> I am running kubuntu and the volume is way too low
<mase_wk> Ash_: increase the volume on either the master channel or the pcm channel depending on which one is too low
<Ash_> the volume on both master and pcm channel is on the highest... btw how do I pm someone specifically
<Priestone> Доброе время суток
<mase_wk> Ash_: one of the channels will be low if you have sound but it's just lower. Alsamixer will give a quick overview of all the channels
<Ash_> I know but I checked alsamixer in terminal and both are the highest it could be
<mase_wk> erm are your speakers / headphones down  ? are you sure that you have everything enabled.........F5 will show all in alsamixer
<melvin_> join
<izinucs> Ash_: are the speaker etc.. usb?
<basso> was up in tha hood?
<gabriel__> Hi
<gabriel__> Hi Valorie
<gabriel__> How do I turn off sounds that play at startup and logoff? They are too loud for night time use on my sound system.
<gabriel__> I just logged in, and rattled the windows and it's 08:28
<gabriel__> pm
<justin__> hello
<gabriel__> Hi justin
<valorie> gabriel__: you can turn those off entirely in systemsettings
<valorie> and please don't pm - ask in channel
<valorie> thanks
<gabriel__> okay, I'm not finding the right place.
<gabriel__> how do you pm?
<gabriel__> Is this the main channel now?
<valorie> this is the main Kubuntu help channel, yes
<valorie> did you see my answer to you above?
<gabriel__> oh no! Math War takes up both monitors and looks crappy... =0(
<gabriel__> Where might quassel be sending [/whois] output?
<valorie> did you look at the server tab?
<valorie> also, the slash always has to be the first character on the line
<gabriel__> I can't see a server tab. sorry...
<valorie> or it just goes to the channel
<valorie> nothing that says freenode?
<gabriel__> right nothing it dumping in the channel.
<gabriel__> nope, no free node
<valorie> ok, it might not look like a tab, but usually there will be a server name followed by the channel names
<valorie> in tabs, a list, or something
<gabriel__> [20:56:18] * [Whois] valorie valorie is logged in as
<gabriel__> [20:56:18] * [Whois] End of /WHOIS list.
<valorie> ah
<valorie> maybe my cloak hides that
<gabriel__> oooh cool! I want an {invisible cloak}
<gabriel__> =0)
<ryan> lol
<valorie> I get a big old list for myself
<gabriel__> steals a copy of the list from vlaorie and hides it in #kubuntu
<valorie> work for a project that gives a cloak, and you get one
<gabriel__> wait, work? sounds less fun now... lol!
<valorie> indeed
<valorie> the work is fun, though
<valorie> that's why you choose a project which you like
<valorie> and work with people you like
<gabriel__> humm... where might one find samples of work?
<valorie> you can find my work at http://userbase.kde.org/Amarok/Manual
<gabriel__> I can't right now =0( I gotta go to town for a minute.  ttyl
<gabriel__> @valorie back =0) can
<gabriel__> 't find my cat though =0(
<c2tarun> how can I restart my network-manager from terminal?
<user> hey guys....i'm trying to update Adobe Flash, but i keep getting the wrong architecture from Adobe website. Is there a way to update flash using the terminal?
<user> or the direct link to update the 64-bit version of Adobe Flash???
<mase_wk> user: i believe it's in the partner repositories
<mase_wk> non-free
<user> ok let me check
<c2tarun> user: well, what architecture do you have?
<user> i have a 64-bit OS.....i just uninstalled it using KPackageKit and i'm re-installing it
<c2tarun> you just have to paste one file to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<user> It's Aliiiiiiiive!!!!!!!!!!
<user> I should have tried that earlier......sorry for the trouble. But thanks for helping me out :)
<user> Goodnight guys.....thanks again
<delac> is there command line command to bring up/close dashboard?
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> hi
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  short question:  I use kubuntu 10.10  is it somehow possible to log into a complete kde-session remotly, using ssh?
<howlymowly> I thought remebering that such an option was present in earlier versions of the kdm log-in manager
<Guest68154> hello
<valorie> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> !wireless
<gunsofbrixton> hi, why doesn't kubuntu have a nice and colorful grub2 splash image by default?
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> kubuntu is so cool
<valorie> by default? because we have to have an artist make it
<valorie> gunsofbrixton: ^^^
<valorie> I agree that it would be nice to have
<gunsofbrixton> valorie: it's really just a matter of finding an artist? I would have guessed that there were issues with old machines... hmm maybe I'll have a go at it then
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> can i report bugs ?
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> ah found ubuntu-bug okay
<ikonia> 3/join #ubuntu-bugs
<ikonia> that channel is not for reporting bugs
<ikonia> !bug | DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN
<ubottu> DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ikonia> DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN: follow that process
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> thanks
<delac> when loggin in, I get black rectangel around the login animation icons and there is a miniature veriosn of the desktop background image on the upper left corner. any way to fix?
<armaan> hi
<armaan> when i type sudo apt-get build-dep amarok
<armaan> it gives me error
<armaan> it says it could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/in.archieve.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_main_sources_Sources- open(2: No such file or directory)
<armaan> any idea?
<armaan> whats the problem?
 * valorie goes to try
<valorie> it sounds like there is a disk problem
<valorie> and again, that was not a paste?
<valorie> it would be good if you could paste the actual error message
<armaan> ohk
<armaan> http://www.pastebin.com/cQTjHzGF
<armaan> need help??
<Peace-> armaan: see
<armaan> pls look at the pastebin.
<armaan> i have problem installing amarok dependencies
<Peace-> armaan: sudo apt-get update
<Peace-> armaan: thne try again
<armaan> did it, same error
<Peace-> armaan: try to change server
<armaan> how to should i do it?
<Peace-> armaan: kpackagekit
<kaiyin_> Hi. Is there an official guideline for compiling a customized kernel?
<ikonia> kaiyin_: why do you need a custom kernel
<armaan> what the hell , i have to fix a bug in gentoo in 24 hours and i m stuck here :(
<kaiyin_> I just figure that a customized kernel will make it faster.
<armaan> @Peace: thank you so much
<ikonia> kaiyin_: it won't
<kaiyin_> ikonia: why?
<ikonia> kaiyin_: why would it ?
<delac> how to change right click behaviour in Desktop Grid?
<kaiyin_> ikonia: I think with superfluous features disabled, the kernel would be more efficient.
<ikonia> kaiyin_: it wouldn't as the kernel is modular in ubuntu, it only loads what it needs
<kaiyin_> ikonia: Okay, what are the usual reason that some people want to compile their own kernel?
<kaiyin_> reasons.
<ikonia> kaiyin_: depends on their reasons, sizing on disk, custom patches, specific features enabled that are not in their kernel etc
<ikonia> kaiyin_: depends on the people and the distro they are using the reasons for change,s
<kaiyin_> ikonia: alright, thank you, you saved me a lot trouble. :)
<ikonia> kaiyin_: that's the plan :)
<delac> also, how can I get rid of the [+|-] in the Desktop Grid?
<InvaderZim> i can't mount an internal disk on dolphin without it asking for password. and i have policykit-desktop-privileges installed
<Peace-> InvaderZim: guess you have messed up something of groups
<Peace-> and or installation bad kubuntu
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-default-settings
<InvaderZim> i really haven't messed with it
<InvaderZim> uhm lets see
<InvaderZim> this kubuntu here has been upgraded since 7.10 i think
<InvaderZim> Peace-: already the newest version
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install --reinstall  kubuntu-default-settings
<InvaderZim> Peace-: and then what?
<Peace-> InvaderZim: groups
<Peace-> live adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin sambashare admin
<InvaderZim> [myuser] adm dialout cdrom dip plugdev lpadmin netdev admin sambashare
<Peace-> InvaderZim: ok try with another user
<Peace-> InvaderZim: sudo adduser NAME
<Peace-> InvaderZim: sudo adduser NAME admin
<Peace-> log in with the new user
<InvaderZim> hmm
<Peace-> try for the problem
<InvaderZim> ok
<delac> would like to make compiz open Dashboard from Edge binding, but what command I should use to open the Dashboard?
<Peace-> delac: you need to open systemsettings
<Peace-> and
<Peace-> delac: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/04/21/plasma-desktopBh1889.jpg
<delac> unfortunately that works only with kwin, not compiz
<delac> for compiz I need some command line command that would open the dashboard
<InvaderZim> Peace-: ok i started a new session and still asked for password
<InvaderZim> Peace-: this also happens on a netbook with kubuntu
<Peace-> InvaderZim: mmm i guess there is some messing on packages
<Peace-> InvaderZim: i am on natty , maverick lucid and here it is working fine
<InvaderZim> Peace-: always worked fine?
<Peace-> InvaderZim: have you "customized " your computer
<Peace-> InvaderZim: always
<InvaderZim> no not customized
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> InvaderZim: ok i can give you my packages list
<InvaderZim> i tried manually changing the pkla once
<Peace-> to use on kpackagekit
<InvaderZim> didnt work
<InvaderZim> ok
<Peace-> InvaderZim: you can use it but there is lxde too... so you need to disable it
<Peace-> or you will install lxde ...
<InvaderZim> right
<Peace-> InvaderZim: ok here it is http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4127065/packagekit/defaultupackage.catalog
<Peace-> InvaderZim: you need to open kapackagekit
<Peace-> click on installed
<Peace-> so import list ...
<Peace-> InvaderZim: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/04/21/plasma-desktopWC1889.jpg
<Peace-> InvaderZim: that is my system , and maybe you don't need all these packages but... here is workin fine everything
 * Peace- ps is using natty
<InvaderZim> natty already huh
<InvaderZim> Peace-: no package was found to be installed
<RightClick> Hi ! How can I disable right click on the desk?
<delac> it seems my login splash is broken. it displaces the background image to the upper left corner so that it takes only one fourth of the screen. anyone know anything about this?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<delac> hello
<delac> say...
<delac> it seems my login splash is broken. it displaces the background image to the upper left corner so that it takes only one fourth of the screen. anyone know anything about this?
<James147> delac: have you tried a different theme?
<delac> all the others seem bit plain, but they seem to work. at least the test seems to work. the default theme fails even the test
<James147> delac: try downloading another one then :)
<BluesKaj> delac, yeah I have the same thing , haven't bothered to change the theme yet
<delac> BluesKaj: well, nice to know I'm not alone with this :)
<delac> but it did work yesterday, I gues there is a way to fix it
<RightClick> Hi ! How can I disable right click on the desk?
<delac> it broke after I had to remove whole ~/.kde folder because my desktop was going wonky
<BluesKaj> delac, I just noticed the theme that I chose is no longer listed
<delac> RightClick:  right click the desktop, select DEsktop Settings and go to the Mouse actions
<BluesKaj> have to reboot anyway..bbiab
<RightClick> ok thx delac
<RightClick> do you know the name  of the widget on the top right of the desk? which all to add pannel, configure icons etc ? delac ?
<RightClick_> do you know the name  of the widget on the top right of the desk? which all to add pannel, configure icons etc ? delac ?
<BluesKaj> yup it was the theme that was broken , delac , changed to a diff one all is fine
<BluesKaj> RightClick_, most ppl call it the cashew , due to it's shape
<delac> he's gone
<BluesKaj> yup, saw that too late
<delac> BluesKaj: any package in repos that has nice splashes?
<RightClick_> the cashew?
<BluesKaj> delac, I'm going with MIB Ossigeno Ultimate Splash Screen
<delac> RightClick_: if this is what you are after: http://hanschen.org/2008/10/23/plasma-how-to-remove-the-cashew/
<RightClick_> delac:  how do you know? :D
<delac> RightClick_: I was lookin for it just fefteen minutes ago myself ;)
<NathanaelG> Hi all
<NathanaelG> Is the release date of 11.04 known yet?
<BluesKaj> NathanaelG, Apr 28th
<BluesKaj> NathanaelG, if you're interested in more details, join #ubuntu+1
<bottiger> When I try to install kubuntu-desktop I get some dependecy errors because kdelibs5-data is only in version 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu3 but is needed in version 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu4
<bottiger> 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu4 hardly exists on google. Does anyone else have this problem
<bottiger> (I'm on natty btw)
<NathanaelG> BluesKaj:  and how about plasma media center, will it be integrated in kubuntu 11.04?
<James147> ^^ best to ask about natty at #ubuntu+1
<policyq> bottiger: since it's beta  release you probably need to be in the natty chan whatever that is
<bottiger> policyq: and what is the name of that channel?
<policyq> bottiger: James147 just said it
<bottiger> policyq: ohh - sorry
<bottiger> James147: thank you
<policyq> bottiger: apology accepted
<BluesKaj> NathanaelG, sorry dunno
<BluesKaj> agian, ask in ubuntu+1 , NathanaelG
<MK``> what additional content is included on the LiveDVD, as opposed to the LiveCD?
<MK``> It says language packs and the alternate installed, but I have a feeling that isn't all of it.
<MK``> installer*
<James147> MK``: more packages ^^ unless you need to install kubuntu on a computer without an internet connection I suggest just using the cd
<James147> anything in the dvd can just be downloaded from the internet after installation
<MK``> Yeah. Is it KDE4 SC?
<James147> MK``: ^^ kde is included in all version of kubuntu...
<MK``> Ah ok, sorry I am new to this all
<NathanaelG> wll, MK`` Kubuntu is the kde brand of ubuntu
<NathanaelG> MK``: i think it is kde 4.5.4 in 10.10, unless you have backports repository like me, using 4.6.2
<NathanaelG> although 4.5.4 is delivered by an online update, on cd is probably an earlier version
<James147> ^^ as far as I know there is very little difference in installing from a dvd and installing from the cd... just that the dvd have more languages to choose from and that after installtion you can install more software from the dvd (which are avaible in a more uptodate form on the internet anyway)
<MK``> Ah, so it is just that and more programs listed in KPackageKit but not in the default installation?
<James147> MK``: but only if you are installing them from the dvd ^^ which you really shouldnt unless you dont have a internet connection
<MK``> Alright, thanks
<nebula>  Hey people, what monitor to choose for kubuntu 11.04
<nebula>  http://www.lg.com/ru/computer-products/computer-monitors/LG-IPS236V.jsp
<nebula>  http://www.lg.com/uk/it-products/monitors/LG-led-monitor-E2360V.jsp
<nebula> help
<FloodBotK2> nebula: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * James147 notes that the os should make very little if not then no difference to the choise
<BluesKaj> vga is vga, dvi is dvi  hdmi is hdmi ...OS has litle to do with it afaik
<James147> (assuming it has support for those interfaces ^^ which kubutu does and so do most others )
<James147> ^^ but form what I can see there is very little difference between them
 * James147 would pick which ever he thourght looked better, if not then the cheaper one :)
 * NathanaelG would buy a second gfx card and both of the monitors ;-)
<James147> NathanaelG: would rather buy two of one rather then one of each
<James147> :)
 * NathanaelG agrees totally and didn't want the comment to be taken seriousle
<dieter__> Guten Abend
<mr-rich> When I see a .wav file in Dolphin, it gives me a "Play" button ... but it doesn't seem to work. Is there some place I can configure that?
<dieter__> Ich habe folgendes Problem (Alsa / KMix): beim Versuch bei KMix alle auf dem System vorhanden Kanäle zu aktivieren (KMix -> Einstellungen -> Kanäle Einrichten...) werden die im System vorhandenen Kanäle nicht angezeigt. Dies geschieht so wenn ich mich als "dieter0" anmelde. Melde ich mich als "dieter" an, so werden die vorhanden Kanäle angezeigt. So auch wenn ich über Systemeinstellungen->Multimedia->Phonon die Ausgabegeräte
<dieter__> anzeigen lasse (die Geräte werden mal angezeigt mal nicht)
<Peace-> !de | dieter__
<ubottu> dieter__: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<NathanaelG> dieter__: hello. Have you checked the groups that dieter and dieter0 are in?
<NathanaelG> I mean the user groups, dieter__
<GuestTH>  Hi there. Does anybody know, what can make such effects, which stays from version to version of kubuntu on my desktop? http://xmages.net/show.php/2680086_snap-png.html Thank you for any help
<NathanaelG> Guest: which effects you mean? the style of the baackground?
<GuestTH> artefacts on solid color blackground
<GuestTH> like blur effect from windows
<dieter__> O.K. I change to english: I try to setup my KMix channels, but the system behaves differently, depending on the user I logged in with.  Logging in as deiter0, no channels are displayed to select from (KMix-Settings->Channels..). Navigating to System Settings->Multimedia->Phonon, only a standard channel shows up. When I log in as dieter, everything works fine (listing a number of cards and drivers for phonon, and permitting to activate
<dieter__> corresponing channels in KMix). The two users are members of the same groups.
<NathanaelG> dieter__: also system groups? audio, pulse, pulse-access?
<dieter__> Yes, they both are members of audio, pulse, pulse-access, alsa, voice
 * BluesKaj detests pulseaudio
<inan> how to learn my ip adress
<BluesKaj> dieter__, recommend you set your audio options in alsamixer , there are more options tha kmix
<BluesKaj> than
<mr-rich> inan: local or internet?
<inan> mt-rich local
<dieter__> O.K. I'll give it a try. Thanks
<mr-rich> inan: in a konsole, type ifconfig
<inan> thanks
<mr-rich> Hello. When I see a .wav file in Dolphin, it gives me a "Play" button ... but it doesn't seem to work. Is there some place I can configure that?
<James147> mr-rich: you ahve the codecs installed? (you can install them by installing kubuntu-restricted-extras)
<mr-rich> James147: Installed ... still doesn't work ... I'm clicking on the "Play" button in the preview area of Dolphin ...
<mr-rich> James147: do I need to reboot or restart X?
<James147> mr-rich: do the tracks work in amarok? does the progress bar move at all?
<James147> probally dolphin
<James147> but not the system
<mr-rich> James147: Progress bar doesn't move ... changes breifly to a black square from the right pointing arrow ...
<James147> well, that probally indicated that it cannot play, rather then just producing no sound :)
<James147> did you restart dolphin after installing?
<mr-rich> I'm saving phone messages to .wav files and it would be great to play them right out of Dolphin instead of firing up Xine for each one ...
<mr-rich> James147: close all Dolphin windows?
<James147> y
<mr-rich> Closed all Dolphing windows ... still no play ...
<mr-rich> Does Amarok need to be running?
<James147> no
<mr-rich> didn't think so ... I can play them from CLI w/play ...
<James147> do they play in amaok?
<mr-rich> plays in amarok fine ...
<James147> hmm, do other format file play in dolphin?
<mr-rich> pics preview fine ...(jpeg, png, etc)
<James147> mr-rich: what about other audio files?
<mr-rich> James147: I'm playing .wavs from /usr/share/sounds, but only the firs 1/2 second of the file plays and then stops ...
<dac_> ?join ##ubuntu
<mr-rich> dac_: try "/join"
<James147> mr-rich: hmm, they seems to be doing the same here :(
<mr-rich> James147: some wavs will play through, others won't ...
<dac_> ok
<mr-rich> .oggs play through ...
<James147> mr-rich: yeah, all other formates play just .wavs ... :S
<mr-rich> James147: well, this sucks ... :(
<James147> probally a bug in dolphin :( I would suggest filing one if there isnt already one
<James147> mr-rich: as a work around you cn play them in amarok (amarok is able to browes files) ^^or convert them to a different format (soundKonverter is good for that)
 * James147 suggest ogg or flac for the second option :)
<mr-rich> James147: Doesn't make things "simple" ... w/Amarok, I have to create a playlist ...
<mr-rich> James147: I would like to just save them and play them ...
<James147> mr-rich: you dont really need to create a playlist ^^ just add them to the current tracks list
<James147> mr-rich: ^^ you can drag a directoy from the file browser into amarok and then click on the ones you want to play ^^ not exactly hard
<James147> mr-rich: but as I said its a workaround, and they are never ideal :(
<James147> mr-rich: as for a fix you need to file a bugreport and/or fix the bug yourself
<mr-rich> James147: is there a Dolphin specific bug tracker?
<James147> https://bugs.kde.org/
<sre-su_> What's the recommended pacakage to be used for installing GLib 2.12.0 or higher?
<James147> sre-su: what version of kubuntu?
<mirco> hallo
<mirco> ist ubuntu nartx narwal gut it unity
<Daskreech> mirco: Sure apt-get install it
<Daskreech> sre-su: hi Did yo usee James147's question?
<sre-su> huh?
<sre-su> Nope
<sre-su> Ah! bad connection again
<James147> libglib2.0-0 ^^ seems to contain version 2.26.0 from what i can tell
 * James147 would be suprised if it wasnt alreay installed
<James147> already ^^
<sre-su> ah-ok Thanks
<sre-su> James147: Well, its installed. I get this error - configure: error:  You must have GLib 2.12.0 or newer development headers installed to build.  Hence I asked for it
<sre-su> when trying to comile pidgin
<James147> sre-su: why not use the one in the repos?
<sre-su> Because its altered
 * James147 notes that you probally need the -dev version if you want to compile stuff agienst it
<sre-su> Well, it requires GLib 2.12.0
<James147> sre-su: install libglib2.0-dev
<sre-su> yeah, installing
<metRo_> hi
<metRo_> The keyboard doesn't work after my laptop goes to sleep :s
<mjobin> hi there ! got a weird problem... after a software update, I lost my wallet and plasma-desktop + kdm got erase ??? as recommended by someone here, I did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to make sure I have everything. my wallet did not come back, unfortunately. And surprise today,... my kopete accounts are all gone?
<chuckf> Riddell: So with you stepping down from leading the next cycle on Kubuntu, who will be running the show?
<delac> any way to make desktop grid less resource hungry?
<shadeslayer> delac: turn it off?
<delac> shadeslayer: I was hoping to make it little bit smoother.
<mr-rich> James147: Work around #2: I associated .wav files with /usr/bin/play ... now I can double click and play the file ...
<James147> hmm
<Daskreech> delac: It's more intensive than other shells?
<Daskreech> Hmm
<Daskreech> I mean desktops
<mr-rich> and it plays in the background ...
<Daskreech> KDE Is pretty confusing with names some time :)
<mr-rich> James147: I think it may be an overall KDE problem ... some KDE applications cut off wav files, too ... one of the test wav files I used is the success sound for K3B. When K3B finishes, only the first 1/2 second of the wav file plays ...
<mr-rich> I thought sourceforge had a source code browser ...
<delac> Daskreech: yes, it seems to require more. The animations are jerkier than with compiz. Although Xrender seems to help a bit, but not all plugins seem to be supported yet.
<Daskreech> mr-rich: somewhat
<Daskreech> delac: oh wait this is kwin not plasma?
<delac> Daskreech: yes, I would think that it's kwin that handles the Desktop Grid effect.
<Daskreech> Ah that effect ok Thought you meant the Desktop style of grid :)
<Daskreech> yea that's #kwin
<GuestTH> Hi there. Does anybody know, what can make such effects, which stays from version to version of kubuntu on my desktop? http://xmages.net/show.php/2680086_snap-png.html Thank you for any help
<tzahi> hello. how would I enter rooms?
<James147> tzahi: /join #roomname
<tzahi> thanks james
<tzahi> how to find them?
<tsimpson> !channels | tzahi
<ubottu> tzahi: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<tzahi> thank you!
<mjobin> all of my kopete accounts disapeared????
<TheBuntu> if this ( kcmshell4 screensaver ) gives you a short cut to screensavers.... what will add a short cut for desktop themes ?
<TheBuntu> if this ( kcmshell4 screensaver ) gives you a short cut to screensavers.... what will add a short cut for desktop themes ??
<shadeslayer> TheBuntu: have a look at systemsettings > Desktop Appearance ( i think )
<shadeslayer> Workspace Appearance rather
<TheBuntu> to slow....  kcmshell4 desktoptheme
<TheBuntu> i putting short cuts on my panel
<TheBuntu> guess google does help....   kcmshell4 --list
<rasoroeu> hello
<Daskreech> mjobin: Malformed config?
<Daskreech> rasoroeu: hi
<mjobin> Daskreech: would an upgrade to 4.6.2 cause that ?
<mjobin> this week, i lost my wallet and my kopete config..... that's very annoying
<Daskreech> mjobin: Possibly but it would be unusual
<Daskreech> mjobin: as an aside I highly advise backing up your ~/.kde before upgrading KDE
<mjobin> i use KDE since 1.1 and such a config lost never happened
<Daskreech>  at best it's a 1 min delay
<Daskreech> at worst if you upgraded and didn't like something/broke something really bad you can jump back to the old version
<Daskreech> even if the new version updated your config files to somethign imcompatible with the old ones
<delac> does anyone know if the Notebook workspace type has any additional power saving properties or are the differences to Desktop type only superficial?
<KTanner> hey all
<Daskreech> delac: it runs less stuff
<Daskreech> hi
<delac> Daskreech: what stuff exactly? desktop effects?
<KTanner> what's the topic atm?
<Daskreech> KTanner: type /topic
<Daskreech> delac: integration of kwin among other things you can ask in #plasma
<KTanner> well okay, what i meant is what are you and delac talking about? haha
<Daskreech> KTanner: if the netbook workspace uses less power than the Desktop
<Daskreech> delac: I think that a lot of the lessons in desktop effects get pushed back to the Desktop profile in most cases so pure kwin stuff tries to be power friendly as it can
<KTanner> I would think so, so long as the "Air for Netbooks" theme is set and/or another less power consuming theme. Or the effects are turned off. Otherwise I think that it would take a little more power due to the larger default panel on top+desktop effects
<delac> do you know if it reduces some other things like number of indexing daemons or other background workers?
<delac> or is it just theme related things?
<KTanner> delac: no I don't believe it does. The Netbook workspace is just made for if you have a tiny screen, but it has no effect on background daemons and whatnot. Unless of course, if you have more plasma widgets running
<Daskreech> delac: flip those off if you like doesn't have anything to do with the interface
<Daskreech> well I mean it has somethings to do with it but if you dn't care about that stuff just turn it off
<delac> is the impact of default panels and kwin effects much larger than Netbooks?
<KTanner> just be careful of turning off certain services like powerdevil and other (usually) essential services
<KTanner> I don't think the impact is much different really. It all depends on how many plasma widgets you have running. Same with Mac OS X. Each plasma widget takes a little bit of memory and a little bit of cpu
<delac> well, I'm going to run powertop for a while and see if I can make anything out of that. thanks!
<KTanner> No problem :)
<KTanner> Okay so, I actually have a problem too. It's stupid but, when I export a .CSV file from Windows Live (web version) and try to import it into Kaddressbook, it shows a list of random chunks of HTML code. Ideas?
<KTanner> wait.. I opened it in libreoffice calc and it shows parts of the actual website... no contacts... so windows live.com failed
<jcgs> KTanner: CSV is a text data file, so it shouldn't have any html in it :S
<KTanner> Which is why I'm confused :S The import .csv dialog showed things like DOCTYPE and HTML plus a lot of other chunks of html and libreoffice loaded it as if it were a part of the website without any contacts
<KTanner> I used Firefox 4 to download the file and this time it worked... I don't know why it didn't work in reqonk O.o
<KTanner> huh it's kinda annoying that the importer doesn't give the option for First name middle name and last name
<katsrc> hey is the non full time contributor Kubuntu permanent or just for the next release?
<KTanner> katsrc: Um, I'm not entirely sure.. what exactly do you mean? Like, coding?
<katsrc> KTanner: talking about riddell's latest blog post: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/4414
<KTanner> katsrc: I think he just won't be around for the updates and bug fixes in this release
<katsrc> KTanner: ah, ok. thanks.
<KTanner> No problem
#kubuntu 2011-04-22
<wmueller> nks.
<wmueller> where would i add a startup app command in kubuntu thanks
<pwrusr> hi where would i add a startup command in kubuntu ??
<pwrusr> hi where would i add a startup command in kubuntu ??
<pwrusr> is anyone monitoring this channel??
<kkerwin> Howdy. I'm trying to get a CD mounted, and am having some difficulty. When I do a "mount /dev/cdrom", it's telling me that "/dev/sr0" is an unknown device. I have a disk in there.
<mr-rich> kkerwin: It should automount ...
<Starminn> Which one is more resource-intensive? KDE4 or Windows 7?
<topyli> anyone know of a workaround for https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=268643 to enjoy google's supervision services?
<ubottu> KDE bug 268643 in Google Resource "Cannot create Akonadi calendar that will sync with Google Calendar" [Normal,New]
<topyli> oh the bug is rather new, perhaps in natty only
<Starminn> Which one is more resource-intensive? KDE4 or Windows 7?
<LarsTorben> hi
<bazhang> LarsTorben, hi
<LarsTorben> hello bazhang
<bazhang> LarsTorben, kubuntu support question?
<LarsTorben> sorry, i know, offtopic
<Anj> Hello! I'm having a problem accessing my internal 3.5" floppy drive. It lights up on boot, BIOS setup sees it, KInfocenter sees it, but it's not accessible through Dolphin or the Device Notifier widget as it used to be. Is this by design? Does anybody have an idea what to do about this?
<faur> #gsoc
<Brioche> Hello !
<Brioche> J'avais beson   d'une machine sous nunux... j'ai choisi xubuntu pour que tout soit léger
<Brioche> J'avais pas le son... Je me suis rappatrié sous kde via un apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Brioche> parce que je connaissais mieux kde... mais je n'ai toujours pas de son
<Brioche> et là, je ne sais pas pourquoi
<Brioche> quand je balance un mp en lecture j'ai le curseur qui avance et pas de son. Tous les curseurs du mixeurs sont à Full. et je n'ai en sortie qu'une carte son qui s'apelle Dummy !
<Brioche> Quelqu'un peut me donner un coup de main ?
<Brioche> Le test sur dummy ne donne rien
<[Po]lentino> !fr | Brioche
<ubottu> Brioche: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Brioche> oups !
<Brioche> I'll go !
<TheGentleman> since I updated to 2.6.35-28-generic, I get this erros: http://pastebin.com/rRV2dmWA  To avoid any problem I boot to 2.6.35-27.  What should I do to fix this?
<TheGentleman> Also... what went wrong?
<surunveri> hello
<surunveri> anyone know about installing ati drivers for kubuntu?
<valorie> !jockey
<valorie> !drivers
<valorie> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<valorie> heh
<valorie> surunveri: ^^^
<surunveri> :D
<surunveri> hmm
<surunveri> im gonna paste 3 lines.. so
<surunveri> surunveri@hal69:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<surunveri> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]
<surunveri> or 2 :DD
<surunveri> if there's a driver that's just named radeon 9600.. do you think it's compatible.. the same+
<surunveri> ?
<well_laid_lawn> !find radeon
<ubottu> Found: radeontool, xserver-xorg-video-radeon, xserver-xorg-video-radeon-dbg, libdrm-radeon1, libdrm-radeon1-dbg
<eric__> 盿
<eric__> 中文
<well_laid_lawn> where's the radeon 9600 driver?
<surunveri> brb reboot i just ran out of HD space :D
<well_laid_lawn> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Guest69076> 1
<Guest69076> драсте
<pajatopmr> Greetings.  I am a recent Kubuntu konvert (sorry) and an IRC newbie.  Have I found a good place to start learning more about Kubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> here's some things to get you started
<well_laid_lawn> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<well_laid_lawn> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<pajatopmr> Thanks.  The first thing I need to master is this IRC thing.  It appears I can send a message now and get a response back.  Eventually, my goal is to help with Kubuntu development for a Macbook Pro laptop.  Natty Narwhal in particular.
<topyli> pajatopmr: if you can send and receive, you got this thing pretty much under control :)
<pajatopmr> so it would appear
<pajatopmr> how does one specify a nickname to address a message to?
<pajatopmr> is that the /msg command?
<topyli> just say the name
<topyli> to make things easier and reduce typos, you can type something like top and hit TAB, and it will be completed to topyli
<pajatopmr> topyli: Like this perhaps?
<topyli> yes. it's a good habit to get into, so i realize you're talking to me (if the channel is busy), and my client also produces a notification so i don't miss it
<pajatopmr> topyli: Very cool.  Thanks.
<well_laid_lawn> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<topyli> cheers :)
<pajatopmr> topyli: Is the ':' significant when using the /say command?
<topyli> no. also, /say is something different
<pajatopmr> topyli: So you see this without me using "/say"?
<topyli> yes. you don't need any command. /say tells the client to reproduce your input verbatim, for example to escape other commands in the beginning of line
<topyli> almost never needed
<pajatopmr> topyli: I see.
<well_laid_lawn> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<pajatopmr> topyli: and I use /msg when I want to have a private conversation with a particular user?
<topyli> pajatopmr: yes. /msg sends one private message. /query opens a more permanent window if you plan to have a longer discussion
<topyli> (a query window is also created if the other person replies to your /msg)
<topyli> hrm. i'm afraid this all sounds more complex when explained than it actually is in use :)
<pajatopmr> On the Kubuntu front, is there an IRC "subchannel" where one can interact with other Kubuntu users running on Mac hardware in general and MacBook pro laptops in particular?
<pajatopmr> Or is this the place to be?
<topyli> not that i know of, this is it
<topyli> strictly speaking, this channel is for support. #kubuntu-offtopic is a more social channel that you might want to also join
<Tm_T> there's #ubuntu-powerpc for powerpc based devices, but that's it
<pajatopmr> How would one find out, for example, what work is being done to support wireless on a model 8,3 Mac laptop?  (Other than Googling of course)
<topyli> pajatopmr: if there currently is no support or it's buggy, there probably is a bug already reported in launchpad. if not, you can create one
<pajatopmr> topyli: Ok cool.  Thanks for your help.
<lumos> hey, is there a key during startup to select booting kubuntu before the last update?
<Peace-> lumos: as always , SHIFT
<Peace-> lumos: if doens't work you need to edit grub stuff
<lumos> Peace-,  Thanks alot! :D
<surunveri> doh it's too complicated for me to isntall thesed rivers
<surunveri> :D
<mfraz74> what drivers?
<amelie> hi i can't remember what i was doing in kubuntuu and since then I can't get rid of an "authorization dialog" not even the cancel button works, any help?
<amelie> the message keeps poping up all the time
<KubuntuMan> Hi ! Is there a way to hide K menu?
<c2tarun> can anyone please tell me how can I play swf files?
<c2tarun> vlc is not playing it.
<gckoper> yooo
<gckoper> anybody here?
<bazhang> kubuntu support question?
<gckoper> how to change button position for ok and cancel?
<gckoper> first time user ubuntu 10.10
<bazhang> in which app gckoper
<KubuntuMan> Hi ! Is there a way to hide K menu? bazhang
<jimmy51_> can i run a command to report what ver of kubuntu i'm running?
<iflema> jimmy51_: the help menu on any native kde application shows the version/about info
<James147> jimmy51_:  "lsb_release -a"
<James147> iflema: that will tell you the version of kde not kubuntu
<iflema> James147: true that
<jimmy51_> hehe, yeah, i had found the KDE ver but not the kubuntu
<jimmy51_> i don't remember if i've upgraded to maverick :(
<jimmy51_> ah... 10.04.  i guess i haven't upgraded!
<jimmy51_> thanks James147 and iflema
<jimmy51_> is 10.10 suitable for a workstation?  (at work)
<James147> jimmy51_: yeah
<James147> jimmy51_: LTS are more designed for large workareas that are maintained by few people or where stability is required above everything else
<jimmy51_> sweet.  it's friday... maybe i'll run the upgrade and see how it goes
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<pwrusr> Hello anyone herre today??
<BluesKaj> nope just us lurkers :)
<pwrusr> ah would you be willing to tackle a question from me ?
<Ubuntufreak> Hi guys i updated to Kubuntu 11.04 from 10.10 using the instructions in the website, now i am facing problems while running a apt-get update
<BluesKaj> pwrusr, go ahead  we can try , there are others here besisdes me
<paolinux> hi
<pwrusr> ok ty i need to execute an xinput command to remap my mosue back buttons  on startup where would I do that ??
<BluesKaj> pwrusr, on kubuntu ?
<James147> Ubuntufreak: #ubuntu+1 for problems with natty
<pwrusr> ubuntufreak I just installed kubunutu yesterday and apt-get has been working for me
<pwrusr> blueskaj yes
<Ubuntufreak> James147: thanks for info would check there
<James147> pwrusr: System settings > Startup and shutdown > aAutostart
<pwrusr> k ty does the script need to point ot bash or sh or doesnt it matter??
<rats__> hi all - is there a command to show all my hardware , i'm using Kubuntu 10.04
<BluesKaj> Ubuntufreak, what kinds of errors ?
<BluesKaj> rats__,` lspci and lsusb
<James147> pwrusr: if you put the commands in a script then add at the top "#!/bin/bash" (with out quotes) ^^ if its just one line then type it in as you would type it in the shell
<rats__> Thanks BluesKaj
<paolinux> there is a netboot installation for kubuntu?  i have find only for ubuntu
<pwrusr> ty its just one line
<James147> paolinux: the kubuntu netbook edition has been rolled into the desktop edition and the installer attpemts to pick which one to use
<Ubuntufreak> BluesKaj: This is the error http://paste.kde.org/20311/
<James147> paolinux: after installation you can switch between them
<pwrusr> rats__ "sudo lshw" without quotes works also
<paolinux> James147:  not netbook... but netBoot
<paolinux> I would install kubuntu from lan
<paolinux> install through pxe
<BluesKaj> Ubuntufreak, install kubuntu-restricted extras , but first enable the canoniucal partners repos
<BluesKaj> canonical
<rats__> pw
<paolinux> hu... i find the right netboot :)
<rats__> thanks pwrusr that is what I was looking for
<pwrusr> I need to execute this command at startuip have tryed system settins startup shutdown but nothing i try works any suggestions??"xinput -set-button-map "Microsoft Microsoft Optical Mouse with Tilt Wheel" 1 2 3 4 5 7 6 9 8
<pwrusr> "
<pwrusr> btw the command works when i run it from the terminal
<pwrusr> anyone here ??
<gazra> Hello, I'm having problems with fullscreen videos on non KDE apps, like xbmc, flash, etc.
<gazra> Is anyone experiencing the same problems?
<gazra> I'm using KDE 4.6.2
<gazra> and 10.10
<Peace-> gazra: i am using beta2 natty
<Peace-> gazra: no issue with firefox4 and flash
<Peace-> full screen
<Peace-> here
<gazra> Which KDE?
<gazra> 4.6.2?
<Peace-> the lastest of course
<Peace-> 4.6.2
<gazra> I'm not sure if it's a problem with the ATI driver
<Peace-> i am sure it is
<Peace-> driver video issue it is
<gazra> Any suggestions?
<Peace-> gazra: change driver ?
<Peace-> or
<Peace-> upgrade your driver ?
<Peace-> unluckly backport has not support
<gazra> thanks, i'll try to upgrade
<Guest56900> Hello everyone
<Ubuntufreak> Is there any easy way to choose different mirror using KPackageKit just like the Synaptic GUI ?
<Peace-> Ubuntufreak: yes
<Ubuntufreak> Peace-: could you please explain how to do it ?
<Peace-> Ubuntufreak: edit origins
<Peace-> that's all
<tsimpson> Ubuntufreak: in the Settings tab, click "Edit Software Sources"
<Peace-> tsimpson: on kde 4.6.2 you need to click edit origins
<Ubuntufreak> Peace-: but that has to be done manually right ?
<Peace-> i guess
<Peace-> Ubuntufreak: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/04/22/plasma-desktopPo1592.jpg
<Ubuntufreak> tsimpson: Since im using KDE 4.6.2 i find only edit origins option
<tsimpson> well I like my LTS :)
<Peace-> tsimpson: xD
<Ubuntufreak> Peace-: Should i select any one of that repo and click 'Edit Origin'
<Peace-> nope just edit origing
<Peace-> then  there are an combobox for servers
<Peace-> just like synaptic
<Ubuntufreak> Peace-: Yeah when i just click Edit Origin im asked for root password and then nothing happens
<Peace-> Ubuntufreak: mm
<Peace-> Ubuntufreak: well :) bug on the latest packages
<Peace-> damn i have upgraded now and even to me
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> Ubuntufreak: i guess tsimpson uses lts for some reasons xD
<Ubuntufreak> Peace-: Ah too bad :) i have to install Synaptic and then configure my source to Main Server
<tsimpson> try running "kdesudo software-properties-kde" manually
<tsimpson> I don't *think* that's changed
<Peace-> tsimpson: :) nothing
<Peace-> lets see the message
<Peace-> xD
<Ubuntufreak> Peace-: Tried it and i get an error http://paste.kde.org/20413/
<Peace-> Ubuntufreak: sure is a bug of application
<Peace-> maybe downgrading the pcakge
<Peace-> package we can fix
<Peace-> let me check
<ryrych> hello!
<ryrych> maybe it is not an appropriate channel but I will try :)
<ryrych> I have a question about Klipper
<ryrych> I select a text that is formated with HTML/CSS: the output text is green
<Ubuntufreak> Peace-: Sure i would like to give extend support to fix the bug if needed
<ryrych> then in Klipper I have only plain text without html tags
<tsimpson> bug #768363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 768363 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Not able to change software origins in software-properties-kde - TypeError: coercing to Unicode: need string or buffer, NoneType found" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/768363
<dioniss> hi all
<dioniss> anyone from romania
<dioniss> ?
<dioniss> este careva din romania?
<ryrych> but when I paste this text into field in Anki I get old green text: in the source there are html tags
<ryrych> how come?
<tsimpson> !romania | dioniss
<ubottu> dioniss: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Peace-> Ubuntufreak: are you on natty ?
<Peace-> Ubuntufreak: or maverick ?
<Ubuntufreak> Peace-: I have upgraded to Natty yesterday
<Peace-> Ubuntufreak: ok i am here and i am trying to  downgrade http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/software-properties/
<Peace-> on natty we got
<Peace-> 0.80.8
<Peace-> i guess the version before should work
<petra> google.com
<ryrych> anyone? :)
<Peace-> Ubuntufreak: mm nope
<Ubuntufreak> Peace-: Even the prior version gives you the same error ?
<Peace-> Ubuntufreak: doens't want to be installed
<Peace-> xD
<tsimpson> doesn't want to?
<Ubuntufreak> Peace-: Just as tsimpson mentioned checkout this bug in launchpad https://launchpad.net/bugs/768363
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 768363 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Not able to change software origins in software-properties-kde - TypeError: coercing to Unicode: need string or buffer, NoneType found" [Medium,Confirmed]
<angel_> Hello everyone
<Peace-> tsimpson: xD
<Peace-> Ubuntufreak: :( bad no solution
<Ubuntufreak> Peace-: Yep currently there is no solution may be i could hold on for another 6 days for the official release
<Peace-> Ubuntufreak: i guess yes
<Ubuntufreak> Alright guys its time for me to leave, thanks for all you help :)
<alessio> hi!
<angel_> hello alessio
<alessio> hi angel_!
<angel_> how it's going
<angel_> it's hard to see a chat with no girls on it
<alessio> i'm fine!
<alessio> ahahah
<alessio> yes
<angel_> cool, were are you from?
<alessio> it's true!
<alessio> i come from italy!
<tsimpson> !ot | angel_, alessio
<ubottu> angel_, alessio: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<alessio> in a little town near Rome
<angel_> ok i'm from Puerto Rico
<alessio> wow! it's fantastic!
<angel_> yeah we know, we, know
<angel_> tsimpson
<tsimpson> if you know, then I shouldn't have to tell you ;)
<angel_> ok sorry
<angel_> see you later tsimpson
<gazra_> I updated the fglrx ATI driver, and I'm still having problems. Linux Mint had no problems, is only a Linux Mint KDE issue. Anyone using Linux Mint KDE with ATI graphics card & fglrx?
<dancapp> Anyone else's Flash sound die since upgrading to Firefox 4?
<Peace-> dancapp: here firefox4 and flash, it works fine
<Peace-> dancapp: possibile cause : pulseaudio ,
<Peace-> dancapp: possibile solution , install veromix widget
<dancapp> Peace-: Thanks! I'll look into that.
<Peace-> dancapp: this is veromix http://wstaw.org/m/2011/04/22/plasma-desktopG26229.jpg
<MK``> where can I find the md5sums for kubuntu liveCDs?
<Peace-> MK``: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<MK``> thank you Peace-
<Peace-> yw
<pintu> Guys I am so glad to be here
<pintu> any girls out there ;)
<Peace-> -.-
<Peace-> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<pintu> oh thank you..
<dmatti> questions to 11.04 here?
<pintu> i was getting lust .. KDE is superb.. it rocks
<Riddell> dmatti: should be ok, or #ubuntu+1
<dmatti> Riddell: thanks
<Peace-> Riddell: have you seen the gnome layout for kde?
<dmatti> does anybody else have problem with flash on rekonq in 11.04 (amd64 fresh updated install)?
<Peace-> dmatti: rekonq just is not mature
<Peace-> dmatti: i have removed , firefox and konqueror
<Peace-> are my browsers
<dmatti> Peace-: I want to test Natty properly and I want to stay with preinstalled software
<Peace-> dmatti: i am on natty
<dmatti> rekonq should be ok for quick basic browsing
<Peace-> nope
<Peace-> it is not
<Riddell> Peace-: how do you mean?
<dmatti> Peace-: why it is default then?
<Riddell> dmatti: I find rekonq works great for all my browsing needs
<Peace-> Riddell: http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/gnome-defaltt-panel-kde.gif
<Peace-> dmatti: for example
<surunveri> hmm i'd need to install drivers for ati radeon 9600 but i dont quite get it
<Peace-> dmatti: just select a text and try to print
<surunveri> :D
<Peace-> dmatti: you can't print selection
<Peace-> dmatti: try to go in some website , it doens't work , try firefox4 : it just works
<Peace-> so , if i have to use rekonq , and then open firefox what's the point to use 2 browser?
<Peace-> s
<Peace-> at least konqueror has right button open with firefox
<Peace-> rekonq no
<Peace-> konqueror has webkit_part
<Peace-> so if you want use webkit you can with konqueror
<dmatti> Peace: I am on Kubuntu few years so I basically know the situation
<dmatti> Peace-: however I had the problems with Rekonq you discribed in the Natty installation
<Peace-> webkit is khtml with some  works made from apple
<dmatti> Peace-: it is in big contrast with how mature the rest of KDE and Kubuntu became
<Peace-> yep
<dmatti> Peace-: so I think there must be bugs... temporary bugs
<Peace-> it's 3 year i am here with rekonq
<Peace-> i don't think it can be used
<Peace-> it's always the same
<Peace-> html5 = no
<Peace-> on youtube i mean
<Peace-> this is bad
<dmatti> Riddell: does youtube work for you with rekonq?
<Peace-> bank stuff = no
<Peace-> dmatti: if you have flash it works
<Peace-> if you have not html5 doens't work
<dmatti> flash is preinstalled
<Peace-> nope
<dmatti> I did uninstall and then install again
<Peace-> flash can read mp3 i guess it's not allowed
<dmatti> KpackageKit said so
<Peace-> by default
<Peace-> have thy changed?
<Peace-> dmatti: ?? i can't find it
<Peace-> i have natty from alpha1
<dmatti> Peace-: flash?
<Peace-> yes i can see it
<Peace-> but i can't see it is required
<Peace-> from rekonq or something other packages
<Peace-> Riddell: did you see the bug for kpackagekit ? you can't edit origins
<Peace-> :S
<Peace-> dmatti: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/04/22/plasma-desktopy26229.jpg
<dmatti> Peace-: yes, thats what I have as well
<Peace-> dmatti: it is not required from any pakcages
<James147> Peace-: ^^ thats the old package, it should point to flashplugin-install if i remember correctly
<dmatti> I think during install it asks if you want to download updates and additional stuff or something... maybe that is how I got it
<James147> flashplugin-installer to be exact :)
<Peace-> oh xD i guess then they have changed the installer
<Peace-> i have installed the server one
<Peace-> then i have added kubuntu stuff
<Peace-> nice
<BluesKaj> is there a method to edit the sudoers file to include applications that reside in /usr/sbin/ like synaptic , using the ALL NO_PASSWORD /path/to /application ?
<dmatti> Peace
<dmatti> Peace-: i am going to reinstall again
<Peace-> dmatti: :S
<grawcho_> hello all ... i case of a network manager crash ... what log file should i look for the crash in ?
<grawcho_> s/i/in
<BluesKaj> grawcho_, you could try /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<grawcho_> tnx
<BluesKaj> oops , not the Xorg.0.log
<grawcho_> yeah found out it should be syslog
<grawcho_> tnx anyway
<BluesKaj> grawcho_, /var/log/daemon.log1
<grawcho_> it's empty
<BluesKaj> oh?
<BluesKaj> sorry grawcho_  /var/log/daemon.log.1 less verbose than syslog
<grawcho_> BluesKaj: managed ... found the apparent crash error \ warning
<BluesKaj> or log..2 or.3.or whateverone applies
<BluesKaj> to the date
<BluesKaj> ethernet or wifi grawcho_?
<grawcho_> wifi
<grawcho_> BluesKaj: makes a difference ?
<BluesKaj> yup, wifi has probs on kde , unless it atheros or broadcom , most others are iffy
<James147> BluesKaj: broadcom? thats normally the one with problems:p
<James147> ^^ though I havent seen them actually crash network maanger yet
<BluesKaj> James147, well, they're mostly fixable , the others are let to ndiswrapper or wpa_supplicant to resolve
<James147> BluesKaj: I think wpa_supplicant is used to connect to wpa encrypted connections no matter the chipset ^^
<James147> BluesKaj: and ndiswrapper is just used when there are no linux drivers
<grawcho_> BluesKaj: gotcha ... :(
<BluesKaj> James147, I managed to get m usb wifi ralink adapter to work with wa_supplicant settings but it was rather slow to conect..wpa is a given nowadays
<xxmmaann> hi
<James147> BluesKaj: ralink I think have their own problems :p mine seems to work most of the time but I cnannot get it to create adhoc connections :(
<BluesKaj> James147, yes I understand he problems, but there are some chips that have no linux drivers whatsoever
<James147> BluesKaj: though broadcom also have problems...
<James147> BluesKaj: yeah, though they dont tend to be common
<James147> BluesKaj: I think broadcom was the last of the most commons ones to actually get native drivers
<xxmmaann> i have a problem with display resolution .> i installed a new driver >i set the resolution at 1306x758 and after restart is 1024x768 > can you help me please?
<James147> xxmmaann: which drivers?
<xxmmaann> nvidia 270.06
<James147> xxmmaann: run "kdesudo nvidia-settings" set the res you want, then click "save to xorg.conf" or something like that, then hit apply (note: apply only changes it for the current session, you need to save it to make it perminit)
<xxmmaann> James147: i tryed this , not work
<James147> xxmmaann: then you havent follow it correctly ^^ what did yo do exactly?
<BluesKaj> xxmmaann, theres a nvidia gui in kmenu>apps>settings
<xxmmaann> i started a root terminal >nvidia-settings>save to x conf. file
<James147> xxmmaann: can you pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf then?
<xxmmaann> ok
 * James147 ntoes that you shouldnt use a root terminal or sudo to start gui applications as root ^^ but use kdesudo to do it instead
<xxmmaann> http://paste.ubuntu.com/597577/
<James147> xxmmaann: dual screen?
<xxmmaann> no
<michel> hello test
<michel> i'm testing Quassel IRC...
<xxmmaann> any ideas ?
<slinker1> well it seems to work
<BluesKaj> xxmmaann, if you wish to use a gui to change settings , alt+f2, kdesudo nvidia-settings , choose Xserver display configuration, then choose advanced , set your desired resolution there.then , "save to X configuration file "
<xxmmaann> i think the advanced option is for setting a custom resolution > i want to save it to 1306x768 but after restart is 1204x768[auto] this is my problem
<BluesKaj> xxmmaann, did you try ?
<xxmmaann> yes
<BluesKaj> odd the res was saved to your Xorg.conf file it shoulf work if your monitor is capable
<xxmmaann> i ll restart my system and i will be back
<xxmmaann> ok i resolved my problem thanks a lot
<josep> hi
<josep> is there any german or austrian here?
<josep> i need help w a translation
<josep> just a couple of sentences
<ivanovnegro> josep: what do you need
<ivanovnegro> if it is not to difficult
<ivanovnegro> ah, you are away
<aar> Hi, the "save as" dialog in openoffice 3.2 (kde 4.4.5) is painfully slow. Is there a fix fo this?
<KTanner> aar: about how long does it take for it to open?
<aar> four or five seconds to perform any task -- change directory, type a file name, click on an old file...
<KTanner> Hmm, could be a number of things. How old is the computer?
<aar> AMD64 quad core, 2 weeks old
<KTanner> which version of Kubuntu? 10.10?
<aar> If i delete .openoffice.org it goes back to normal for a few minutes, then reverts to sluggishness
<aar> 10.04
<KTanner> how big is your hard drive?
<aar> 1 TB
<aar> sorry: 1,4 TB
<KTanner> is it very full? like, do you have a lot of files on it?
<aar> 10% use
<KTanner> hm
<KTanner> Have you contected OpenOffice.org about it? It may be a native problem with the program and the 64-bit architecture
<KTanner> Sorry, I have to go. Try emailing OpenOffice.org or posting on their forums. Good luck to you :)
 * James147 thinks it more likly to be a problem with kde intergration for openoffice ^^ though he dosnt know how to fix it
<aar> James147, yes it seems to be a known bug
<aar> Solved: just go for the openoffice load/save dialogues in the Openoffice options
<sourcemaker> can I re-crypt a luks partition to change to algorithm...from cbc-essiv:sha256 to xts?
<newb_> I have a language problem here: My "Shut Down" item at KDE Menu isn't translated in my language! I have a netbook with the menu translated, but I'm unable to find the package who have the translation! Somebody could help me?
<surunveri> hello
<newb_> There are another things unttanslated too
<newb_> *untranslated
<surunveri> i dont play games generally but i was looking for mmorpg that works with linux and the only considerable one that came up was regnum online. Which after instaling returns an error.. after googling it says there'sa  problem with ati drivers with kubuntu and idk how to fix that
#kubuntu 2011-04-23
<luca__> ciao
<surunveri> Guess not :D
<James147> surunveri: there is planeshift
<surunveri> yeah.. i tried that didnt like it :D
<surunveri> but yea i guess it's a choice :D
<kromium> How to install Mongonel application launcher in Kubuntu?
<policyq> how do you get openoffice.org to use kde widgets/toolkit
<James147> policyq: you use koffice ^^
<policyq> heh. hey isn't koffice now calligra? and does it open .odp?
<James147> policyq: though there are ways to make openoffice look more like a kde application, it wont actually use the kde widgets ^^
<James147> callifra?
<James147> calligra?
<policyq> James147: i thought kubuntu had patches for kde widgets
<James147> policyq: it has patches to intergrate it better with kde ^^
<policyq> http://dot.kde.org/2010/12/06/kde-announces-calligra-suite
<policyq> James147: ok good. well i must have a wrong package then. i am using openoffice.org-impress
<policyq> basso: so you're saying the only thing you change is going from ubuntu to kubuntu?
<basso> policyq: its like this, when mounting a server with ssh in ubuntu, i can stream videofiles remotly using VLC, but in kubuntu, it copies the file to a tmp folder and plays it from there
<policyq> basso: are you mounting the same way
<basso> policyq: in ubuntu i use the "Connect to server thingi" in the gnome panel, and in kubuntu i have tried using "add entry" and "Network - Add Network Folder"
<policyq> basso: by the way, vlc does act differently depending on whether it detects you're in a kde session. it may use KIO if your'e in KDE
<policyq> basso: try starting vlc like this 'env KDE_FULL_SESSION= vlc'
<policyq> and see if it does the same thing
<policyq> basso: also, mounting differently could cause the difference too
<Magnusson> is anyone really good with themeing or making your desktop pretty? in particular i'm trying ti do something about this flat grey border around applications like firefox and dolphin, etc. if someone knows what area of applications i'm talking about and could tell me what those are called at least that would help a lot too
<valorie> Magnusson: try either gtk-oxygen, or oxygen-gtk
<valorie> I can't remember which it is
<Magnusson> valorie: what's that area called? do you know? :(
<Magnusson> or what setting is it exactly to change?
<joseph__> hi
<valorie> Magnusson: kde is based on Qt
<valorie> the gtk apps don't look so good, so that package makes them look like Oxygen
<Magnusson> valorie: ah ha, that's a start! (sorry not very experienced with linux) so basically to improve their looks i should look for qt themes eh?
<valorie> more info about it here: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/?content=136216
<valorie> that package will do it for you
<Magnusson> thanks a lot :D
<valorie> I suggest using packagemanager or muon rather than downloading from there, however
<valorie> I hope you like it
<valorie> :-)
<joseph__> cool
<Magnusson> i looked at muon, do you like it? i was hesitant to install
<joseph__> http://distrowatch.com/
<Daskreech> Magnusson: Why were you hesitant?
<Magnusson> Daskreech: oh just ignorance lol. didnt know how well it worked, bugs, etc
<Magnusson> i just reinstalled so i'm trying to keep this system as nice and stable as possible
<Daskreech> Magnusson: :)
<Daskreech> ah well to each his own
<Daskreech> I try and break mine as soon as I can
<Magnusson> Daskreech: hahah well i'm not afraid of it necessarily, obviously i've broken a few systems. i'd just like to avoid the hassle if possible and keep my system nice and streamlined since i just repopped my linux cherry
<Daskreech> Wasn't aware you could redo that :)
<Daskreech> Muon is far away enough from the functional working libraries that you should be able to try it
<Daskreech> if you don't like it then removing or purging it doesn't harm anything
<Daskreech> as a good linux program should behave
<Magnusson> lol well a few years ago i was running mandrake exclusively for about 6 months, then quit and built a new computer, and just stuck with windows, soo all that i learned during that time pretty much went poof. but being the nerd i am got curious again so had to reinstall
<Magnusson> and see what kind of technological trouble i could get into
<valorie> heh, I started with Mandrake as well
<valorie> but never left
<valorie> win2kpro was my last windows
<valorie> although this laptop had some kind of win on it before I blew it away
<valorie> sort of by mistake
<Magnusson> hah i was shocked i changed myself, but i'm just kind of experimenting with different distros now. :)  yeah i was fortunate enough when i first started linux to have some guy mail me all his old distro disks. mandrake 7.2 i think was my first
<Magnusson> lol fun mistake
<Daskreech> I've somehow always managed to have a copy of windows. Almost never use them though
<Daskreech> 7.2 was nice
<Magnusson> man i don't think there's a word for how badly i peed my pants with happy the first time i got it installed and got startx to work
<eduardopl> nothing like a little pee of joy
<Magnusson> indeed
<eduardopl> warm and yellow, rushing down your pants
<eduardopl> that's how you celebrate a big victory
<Daskreech> yeah part of the problems with Linux today is too many things just work
<Magnusson> hahaha
<Magnusson> Daskreech>eehhh, i can't say i'm not a fan of that :)
<Daskreech> Detracts from the beauty of the man behind the curtain
<Magnusson> i'd rather they just work first, then i figure out HOW
<Magnusson> as i'm hacking the system to pieces
<Daskreech> That works as well
<Magnusson> got no problem getting under the hood, but i'd at least like to have the option of just having it "work" as well :)
<Magnusson> speaking of which...is there like a kde sound theme utility?
<Daskreech> When we start getting things like telepathy and GHNS throughout the system it's just going to be this aggravting bliss of you thinking about things and they happen
<Daskreech> umm sound?
<Daskreech> hmm never seen one. Tried KDE-look.org ?
<Magnusson> lol Daskreech, yeah "what would happen if i change this line...." then lots of profanity as your system crashes
<Magnusson> well i have lots of sound themes already, i just didn't know if there was a central way to select between them
<Magnusson> but yes i got them from kde look
<Daskreech> Well that's the thing most stuff now has editable backends but you'll never think of going there
<Daskreech> Course on the other hand it's way easier for people to jump in and help
<Magnusson> yeah exactly, that's what i've been most impressed by, it's amazing the wealth of people that are available and skilled enough to help
<Daskreech> Yeah open source methods are always going to win long term
<Daskreech> hi sre-su
<sre-su> Hi Daskreech
<Daskreech> hi joseph__
<sre-su> wassup?
<joseph__> hi
<joseph__> i am useing kde 4.6
<joseph__> hi ubuntu
<Daskreech> not a lot sre-su
<Daskreech> joseph__: Welcome. how are things?
<joseph__> cool
<joseph__> fine
<Daskreech> hmm
<asobi> hi dask^^
<Daskreech> hi asobi :)
<asobi> how do you edit the backend?
<Daskreech> asobi: Which backend?
<asobi> any?
<asobi> <Daskreech> Well that's the thing most stuff now has editable backends but you'll never think of going there
<Daskreech> asobi: Depends on the backend :)
<asobi> what's something simple
<dmatti> topic is announcing 4.5.4, very old news
<Daskreech> dmatti: No that's correct
<dmatti> Daskreech: hm, but no news mentioning it
<dmatti> except for december SC release
<Daskreech> dmatti: That's the official supported one in Main
<Daskreech> asobi: dpkg is one I guess
<asobi> how do i get to it
<Daskreech> asobi: look in /etc/apt/sources.list
<dmatti> Daskreech: I get it now
<Daskreech> dmatti: :)
<asobi> then what?
<Daskreech> asobi: Well you can edit it to get new servers or remove ones you have
<asobi> i like how it keeps track of how i installed it first
<asobi> but i don't know any servers
<Daskreech> asobi: there are some in there already
<Daskreech> If there is a line with a # in front of it then it is commented out
<Daskreech> That line will not be used. If you want you can try to put a comment in front of a few lines and type apt-get update
<asobi> i mean, what new servers would i add?
<Daskreech> take them out and then save and run apt-get update again
<Daskreech>  You will see the servers turn up in the descriptions of the updates
<asobi> that would mean i will get less updates?
<Daskreech> asobi: if you put a comment in front of all the lines then you will get no updates (and can't install things easily from the internet)
<Daskreech> adding a line can add anywhere from 1 to 5 servers
<Daskreech> More servers in theory add more updates
<asobi> it looks like i have outdated servers
<asobi> also, it didn't offer any updates?
<mmx_> hi
<Daskreech> asobi: sorry stepped away .  Why would you say you have outdated servers?
<reber> hi. what is the name of the package that shows in kde new hotplug devices ? (usb, cdrom,etc.) please ?
<reber> you know when you insert an usb device, a window pops
<tsimpson> it's part of plasma, it's the Device Notifier widget
<_BS_> Remind me ... how to limit the number of prior versions update_grub uses?
<reber> tsimpson, i don't find the plasma package. What is the package name that includes plasma ?
<_BS_> Or for that matter ... how many os versions get installed / maintained? e.g. New one comes down, one gets deleted from system / grub menu?
<tsimpson> reber: it's part of the core of KDE, if you are running KDE you have plasma running
<reber> tsimpson, ok. *but* on my debian, new plugged devices don't pop any windows. Any ideas of what it could be ?
<reber> whereas i don't have this problem on my other ubuntu
<tsimpson> is the applet there? it should either be in the system tray, or next to it, with a USB-like icon
<tsimpson> other than that, it uses DBus and maybe HAL (though I'm not sure it requires HAL these days)
<_BS_> @reber: try 'kdeplasma' (in a search in synaptic?)
<tsimpson> the plasma executable is in plasma-desktop, but if you are running a KDE desktop, you already have plasma
<NathanaelG> hi all
<Daskreech> hi
<NathanaelG> You know the difference between a  whore and microsoft?
<NathanaelG> there's none - both screw their customers
<Macer> hello. i was wondering if there was a way to keep kmail in the background without activating that it always be in the taskbar
<Macer> i set it to use the message indicator.. i don't want it to close i just want it to minimize to message indicator like kopete does
<tertl3> hello
<wei> www.yahoo.com.tw
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<goodtime> hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi goodtime
<goodtime> hey hows it going
<goodtime> i just got up like 1 hour ago
<goodtime> went to sleep at 3am
<goodtime> was up by 8
 * BluesKaj nods
 * goodtime is listening to New American Century [Audacious]
<goodtime> hmmm
<goodtime> got to fix that
<BluesKaj> amarok is ok , just a bit clunky ...trying too hard to be like wmp
<goodtime> BluesKaj: you should run  apt-get install audacious
<goodtime> its just like winamp but looks cooler
<BluesKaj> I've run audacious a few times , but havent tried it lately , I'll check it out
<BluesKaj> goodtime, ^
<goodtime> its a good mp3 player
<BluesKaj> seems to play flac files very well too :)
<goodtime> yep yep :)
 * BluesKaj is not an mp3 fan , try to keep the music as lossless aspossible
<BluesKaj> tries
<BluesKaj> I used audacity to copy a bunch of vinyl ...it worked fine but a lotta work . Patience is the key in that kind of endeavour :)
<goodtime> yeah
<BluesKaj> decided that since I already owned the vinyl i wouldn't be breaking any laws here if I DL'd the albums via ktorrent.
<goodtime> perhaps
<BluesKaj> it's legal here , so far
<goodtime> not here
<BluesKaj> US senators are are puttting pressure on us to conform to US copyright laws , they don't seem to undestand that we're a soveriegn country :)
<BluesKaj> but that statement will just attract the offtopic cops , so I'll stop
<goodtime> right
<tertl3_> offtopic polizia
<tertl3_> minute men
<BluesKaj> there's some leniency here if the room isn't too busy
<tertl3_> yeah
<tertl3_> just some chitter chatttter
<paolinux> hi
<BluesKaj> FYI , offtopic chat at #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<cutaway> I am hoping to get help installing kubuntu over Internet
<cutaway> I have booted via PXE
<cutaway> but I need to install from a mirror
<cutaway> where do I point the Ubuntu Installer so that it installs kubuntu instead of ubunut
<cutaway> ?
<itsme__> hi everyone, how do i get the menu bar back in konversation (ctrl m) is NOT working)
<BluesKaj> itsme__, try right click , choose menubar
<itsme__> no go BluesKaj
<itsme__> its like ctrl m 'sees' that it there, but it isnt :P
<BluesKaj> checj=k that your KB isn't locked
<BluesKaj> err check
<itsme__> kbord locked?
<BluesKaj> look for lock key , usually beside the f12
<BluesKaj> itsme__, right click maintoolbar ?
<itsme__> not working BluesKaj
<itsme__> ill try reinstalling konv. thanks BluesKaj
<Eiriksvin> hi people i need a bit of help if you care to help a noob
<c2tarun> Eiriksvin: just ask :)
<c2tarun> someone will surely reply
<Eiriksvin> thanks
<c2tarun> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Eiriksvin> I have a Netgear Rangemax WPN111 and i have installed ndiswrapper and the driver, but even though it recognises the hardware the blue light wont come on and I cant get the wireless connection check box
<Eiriksvin> what do i do... Im trying to leave windows in the dust, but without internet i cant
<c2tarun> Eiriksvin: which release are you using?
<Eiriksvin> kubuntu
<Eiriksvin> ndiswrapper 1.56 i think
<Eiriksvin> and i have tried both drivers
<c2tarun> Eiriksvin: which release?
<Eiriksvin> idk?
<c2tarun> Eiriksvin: if you are not sure about your release run lsb_release -a on your terminal
<Eiriksvin> hmm, i guess ill have to find out and come back later
<c2tarun> Eiriksvin: not likely, are you on your system now?
<Eiriksvin> im on winblows right now
<c2tarun> ohh.... do you have the iso or disk from which you installed?
<Eiriksvin> it was installed by someone my little brother knows and he has the disk
<Eiriksvin> i think its 9.somethin
<Eiriksvin> its the one that starts with a k
<Eiriksvin> koala
<Eiriksvin> ?
<c2tarun> Eiriksvin: 9.something :/ pretty old, I guess you should try a newer version. it may support your chipset properly and I think it will solve most of your problems.
<c2tarun> Eiriksvin: yup its pretty old :)
<Eiriksvin> how do i update without internat or the disk?
<Eiriksvin> is there a deb?
<c2tarun> Eiriksvin: well I'll suggest that, try to get wired connection working first. once you are into kubuntu and with internet connection on it you can upgrade to any release :)
<Eiriksvin> I only have wifi
<Eiriksvin> its an apartment building
<c2tarun> Eiriksvin: hmm.... you can download the iso of newer version from windows and then install it on that partition.
<c2tarun> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<c2tarun> crap :/
<Eiriksvin> well i guess i can try to bring it to my friends house... is that a good idea?
<Snowhog> Natty Narwhal, KDE 4.6.2, rekonq 0.7.0. Opening http://kde-look.org, and any subsequent page on the site, causes a Save As window to open with the file safari.jsp identified. I believe this 'bug' has been reported, but does anyone have a clue as to when it will be resolved, or a temporary fix to prevent it?
<Eiriksvin> bbl
<c2tarun> Eiriksvin: that will help :) but may be too much trouble for you. if your internet speed is good, simply  download the iso :) and install not a big deal
<BluesKaj> Eiriksvin, you can download the iso live-cd here : www.ubuntu,com
<BluesKaj> or here www.kubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> which is better
<BluesKaj> oops
 * BluesKaj is a little slow on the uptake today
<JuJuBee> Need help.  After an update this early am, my system is locking up and restarting on its own.
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, do you have access to the grub menu ?
<JuJuBee> Yes
<JuJuBee> I am currently logged in via gnome
<katsrc> what are the packages that have "-snapshot" next to them?
<BluesKaj> ok JuJuBee choose the recovery kernel , and in the dialog "repair broken packages" , then reboot
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: OK I will try that.
<katsrc> does it mean it's the latest build?
<JuJuBee> katsrc:  how do I find out?
<JuJuBee> katsrc: using 10.10
<katsrc> wut
<JuJuBee> katsrc: were you telling me about -snapshot?
<katsrc> no
<JuJuBee> sry
<katsrc> np
<BluesKaj> katsrc, in the package manager the snapshot option , will show a thumbnail of the app window
<katsrc> BluesKaj: oh, ok. thanks!
<Snowhog> As to the rekonq safari.jsp issue, a workaround to prevent the Save As window opening, just add *.intellitxt.com to the Ad Block Manual Filters. See https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=268628
<ubottu> KDE bug 268628 in general "Rekonq wants to download "safari jsp" on some pages" [Normal,Assigned]
<sagat> boa tarde
<sagat> kubuntu ou gnome ?
<BluesKaj> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<sagat> obrigado
<_chris_> euh... ya qqn?
<_chris_> je fais fuir tout le monde...
<_chris_> \o/
<_chris_> *euh...
<_chris_> euh..
<_chris_> ouais...
<_chris_> bah j'suis alone
<_chris_> ^^
<_chris_> lol
<clay_> hello all, has anyone run into issue w/ mounting NFS or SMB shares after the recent Maverick Meerkat update?
<_chris_> ouais surement
<_chris_> i didn't understant anything because i'm french.
<clay_> :/
<_chris_> but if you can explane things most... clearly for me, that would be better ^^
<_chris_> sorry...
<_chris_> more*
<clay_> bonjour a tous, quelqu'un at-il courir en question w / montage NFS ou SMB part après la récente mise à jour Maverick Meerkat?
<clay_> :D
<_chris_> ah, c'est mieur
<_chris_> mieux
<James147> !fr | clay_
<ubottu> clay_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<_chris_> merde. sésolé
<_chris_> désolé
<clay_> I do speak English :) I was translating for chris
<mtenen> hi
<clay_> hello
<mtenen> how do you like kubuntu 11.04 beta 2 so far?
<clay_> its nice but I am having an issue w/ SMB and NFS shares
<amir_varasteh> hi , i wanna connect to my Yahoo ID through Pidgin , but i'm receiving this error everytime : no internet connection . what should i do ?
<clay_> been having an issue since the recent Maverick Meerkat update
<mtenen> i see.  i don't try to connect to windows so i wouldn't know :)
<clay_> I would check for firewall rules blocking connections on the port used by Pidgin
<clay_> Well its not just windows
<clay_> Windows is SMB
<amir_varasteh> hi , i wanna connect to my Yahoo ID through Pidgin , but i'm receiving this error everytime : no internet connection . what should i do ?
<clay_> I had been using NFS for so long without any issues and as soon as this update rolled through the mounts would just freeze any file manager that I was using
<clay_> @ amir check your firewall
<amir_varasteh> someone help me please
<amir_varasteh> i'm in Kubuntu now
<amir_varasteh> how can i check that ?
<mtenen> so did you roll back to the LTS?
<clay_> firwall on router
<clay_> no
<clay_> I went to Fedora 15 testing to check out the new Gnome3
<clay_> same issue
<clay_> My laptop was even affected
<mtenen> yeah, and no configuration choices in gnome 3
<clay_> I think it must have been a Kernel update or X.org update
<amir_varasteh> no that's not the problem. becaouse i can use Kopete !
<clay_> Cause I bet if I went back to an older version or even debian I bet it would work
<clay_> Windows 7 can even mount my NFS shares from FreeNas
<clay_> but not my linux boxes lol, thats irony right there
<mtenen> oh so you have western digital external raid drives or something like that?
<clay_> amir check the port used by Kopete and make sure Pidgin is using the same port for Yahoo
<clay_> nope nothing that fancy
<clay_> I have a FreeNAS box that i made and setup NFS shares so my Desktop and Laptop will connect to them
<clay_> I had seen some issues Posted but they are all over the place
<clay_> I guess the only thing I had found is that it may have something to do w/ 10/100/1000 cards
<clay_> which my entire network is gigabit
<mtenen> what about zeroconf? its supposed to be better.
<clay_> not exactly sure what that is
<clay_> i had seen it before but never touched it
<mtenen> i saw it on the kubuntu website, as an alternative to nfs and smb
<clay_> is it a different protocol?
<BluesKaj> clay_, can you ssh into the NAS ?
<mtenen> yes i believe it is.
<clay_> yes I can SSH into it
<mtenen> maybe i will setup a freenas server and play around with it, i do have a spare dell sitting here.
<clay_> FreeNAS is pretty cool
<clay_> I just recently upgraded to their 8 version that is still in testing. I mostly got it for the uPnP for the Xbox, that works OK sometimes
<mtenen> cool
<clay_> but getting anything non-Microsoft to work with a Microsoft product is kind of hard anyway
<clay_> and if ZeroConf is a different protocol then it won't work w/ FreeNAS since its FreeBSD based
<mtenen> wow, the iso is only 105mb?
<clay_> yea, it started out as just an image that you write to a Compact Flash card for embeded systems but now you can install it like any other Unix OS
<mtenen> i'm downloading it now
<clay_> check out M0n0wall and PFSense they are firewall/routers that you can use on like a regular desktop machine
<mtenen> i will
<adrian_berg> How do you highlight some code and insert comments for those lines of code?
<adrian_berg> in kate
<clay_> put # in from of the text to comment it out or to make a comment
<clay_> not sure what you meant by highlight
<clay_> front* not from
<MK``> how do I edit mouse and keyboard settings in KDE?
<BluesKaj> MK``, system settings/input devices
<MK``> Thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> kmenu/apps/settings/system settings/input devices to be more precise , MK`` , but I bet you alkready found it anyay :)
<BluesKaj> anyway
<MK``> I'm actually in a gnome session right now and couldn't find it in the menu ^^
<MK``> I keep bouncing back and forth
<BluesKaj> Unity or just gnome ?
<MK``> GNOME Shell
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> well , gotta go
<MK``> seeya
<DrDamnit> Upgraded from ubuntu to kubuntu via apt-get, now secondary monitor is not recognized. First monitor works fine, but dual screens is broken. How do I fix this?
#kubuntu 2011-04-24
<nicky> 中文
<nicky> 有人
<nicky> is threr any chinese room
<nicky> chinese chatroom
<nicky> 有没有中文的
<bazhang> !cn | nicky
<ubottu> nicky: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Guest17245> Hey everyone. I was just wondering if there was a way to take a screenshot of ALL virtual desktops at once.
<Guest17245> Right now I: screenshot -> save -> switch virtual desktop -> screenshot ->save -> ...(and so on)
<Guest17245> but with 7 desktops, there's ought tobe a better way
<Guest17245> Or at least I hope =P
<MK``> Guest: you mean on a different session?
<MK``> o_oll: *
<o_oll> nah
<passthru> Hello people.
<MK``> or different workspace?
<o_oll> like how you can have multiple desktops
<passthru> i'm getting a weird error when I try to load a fresh installation of KDE
<o_oll> ya that
<passthru> i am using Ubuntu 10.10
<o_oll> MK`` so, workspaces one 1-7
<passthru> and just installed the package kubuntu-desktop via apt-get
<passthru> when I log in, it starts loading KDE but I suddenly get at GDM screen again
<MK``> I do not know o_oll sorry, I know how to do it on other X sessions but not other workspaces
<passthru> any clue about that ?
<MK``> passthru: did you set it to load kdm?
<kalib> Hi people. My kubuntu was working just fine with flash plugin but since last update, 3 days ago, my flash stoped working. Any idea?
<o_oll> MK`` no prob, thanks anyway =D
<passthru> MK``, no.
<passthru> It is loading by GDM
<passthru> GDM can mess with KDE ?
<passthru> MK``,  i am suspecting about my crappy video card :(
<MK``> passthru: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<passthru> MK``, KDE have by default some coposite option configured ?
<passthru> i am suspecting about that
<o_oll> GDM is just the pre-desktop environment. You can start KDE from GDM and GNOME from KDM
<passthru> o_oll,  MK``: the problem isn't GDM
<passthru> It starts loading the KDE
<passthru> i see that bar with some icons appearing
<passthru> and so, suddenly I get on GDM screen again :D
<o_oll> oO
<o_oll> strange
<passthru> if I check by 'ps aux', there is no KDE process alive
<o_oll> did you just install kde or a full package like kubuntu-desktop
<MK``> Maybe it is loading both or something by accident somehow. I'd still do that, maybe to "reset" gdm into not running itself, and running kdm instead
<passthru> o_oll,  i just installed by kubuntu-desktop package.
<MK``> i did the same and I haven't had trouble
<passthru> MK``, I still suspecting about my video card
<passthru> it have no acceleration support and has only 64MB of RAM
<MK``> Perhaps. Can you select KDE from GDM though?
<passthru> MK``,  yeah
<MK``> I don't see how KDM would be more or less intensive
<passthru> i have gnome, kde and xfce4 installed
<MK``> same
<kalib> Hi people. My kubuntu was working just fine with flash plugin but since last update, 3 days ago, my flash stoped working. Any idea?
<passthru> about gnome and xfce, I use both w/o problem
<MK``> kalib: well, wait for a fix or maybe roll back the update
<MK``> ^^
<MK``> passthru: Maybe it's a Qt issue with the card then
<MK``> since gnome and xfce both use gtk+
<passthru> hmm
<o_oll> passthru why not try a KDE liveCD to rule out compatibility issues before troubleshooting further
<kalib> MK``, you mean, everyone got the same issue?
<o_oll> passthru should help rule out a hardware issue
<MK``> kalib: I was half-joking, I do not know :( What was updated
<passthru> QT have directly interaction with the GPU ?
<passthru> o_oll, maybe a try :)
<kalib> just flash stoped working...
<passthru> o_oll, ah, i forgot to tell
<kalib> even on chromium, when I type: about:plugins
<passthru> i can load plasma-desktop through gnome
<kalib> flash is not seen
<passthru> it loads fine.
<MK``> plasma is unrelated to kdm :P
<passthru> MK``,  plasma-desktop command
<passthru> :}
<MK``> but, I have a feeling if plasma works this is not a qt issue
<passthru> yeah
<o_oll> yeah
<MK``> Did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm?
<MK``> which, seems to be the same as the other, incidentally heh
<passthru> when I load plasma-desktop, it load other lot of components
<passthru> :p
<passthru> I suspect about something which tries to use compositing features
<MK``> does it replace metacity/mutter/compiz as well with its own window manager?
<passthru> when I load through gnome? no.
<passthru> it stills using metacity as wm
<MK``> you could try running kwin to see if it works
<passthru> hmm
<passthru> le'me see
<passthru> yeah, i got it
<passthru> my desktop has totally crashed when I ran kwin
<passthru> :p
<MK``> lol
<passthru> maybe compositing setting ? :P
<MK``> Perhaps
<passthru> where can I turn it off ?
<MK``> I do not know :(
<MK``> maybe use reconfigure on it somehow
<passthru> i tried :(
<passthru> i'll try to debug it
<kalib> MK``, you should learn how to make things work the right way... You shouldn't have to wait a strange to clean up your house....
<MK``> I know kalib, I'm sorry, I do not know how to fix it
<MK``> I am new to ubuntu
<MK``> and linux
<passthru> ^^
<kalib> well done.. got it working..
<kalib> I'll send the patch to you guys...
<kalib> take care..
<kalib> have a good night
<kalib> and..by the way..
<MK``> thanks
<FloodBotK2> kalib: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kalib> if you don't know how to fix.. don't make jokes...
<kalib> sorry if I wasn't so polite..
<kalib> just had a bad day...
<kalib> I really didn't mean that
<passthru> falou kalib
<passthru> :p
<MK``> it's ok :D
<MK``> Have a good night!
<kalib> you too...
<passthru> kalib is from my country haha
<passthru> :)
<bret> hi
<passthru> uses the same ISP of me
<passthru> MK``, btw, do you know where are the default cfg files from KDE/kwin ?
<MK``> I do not
<passthru> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
<passthru> my super imba video card :(
<o_oll> lol, i managed to screenshot all. a glorious 21 MB png
<o_oll> hehehe
<o_oll> now to convert it to .ppm(though only for laughs at the filesize)
<MK``> o_oll: how? :o
<o_oll> test
<cosmo18> is there a way to set kate tois there a way to set kate to indent with spaces instead of tab when using the tab key, I am editing yaml files and they are picky about that indent with spaces instead of tab when using the tab key, I am editing yaml files and they are picky about that
<Uhriventis> i have a friend with a very out dated version of Kubuntu. When he runs sudo apt-get update or upgrade konsole closed immediately what gives?
<valorie> Uhriventis: "very" outdated?
<valorie> which version does your friend have?
<Uhriventis> Well. He.sent me a screen shot and it looked like kde two versions ago.
<Uhriventis> Looks like the first release of Kubuntu
<Uhriventis> I use 3.5.9 and it's older than that
<Uhriventis> Whats the command to get the version?
<eiriksvin> Hello people, got a couple of questions for ya
<Uhriventis> But I'm a suse/slackware user
<eiriksvin> I'm havin trouble getting my Netgear Rangemax WPN111 to work...
<Uhriventis> Surprised he was using linux as he can't work irc
<eiriksvin> ndiswrapper, and driver are good, but I cant seem to get the light to come on... it says the hardware is there, but it acts like its not
<eiriksvin> got any ideas?
<Uhriventis> cat /etc/lsb-release right?
<valorie> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<eiriksvin> can some 1 help me with that
<valorie> the KDE 3 stuff is rarely supported now
<valorie> and it sounds like his kubuntu is long after EOL (end of life)
<valorie> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<valorie> if he wants to upgrade he'll need to follow that guide
<valorie> however, you could help him out by burning a liveCD or liveUSB for him
<valorie> so he can try out the newer ISOs on his old box
<valorie> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<valorie> hmm
<Uhriventis> Wow, suse offers it still in it's releases. Any reason why Kubuntu stopped supporting it? And is Debian also?
<valorie> !trinity
<valorie> debian still has it, I know
<valorie> there is a fork called Trinity
<valorie> but KDE no longer supports v.3 as far as i know
<Uhriventis> Just checked kde website and it's supported
<Uhriventis> I hope they continue, I really like it.
<Uhriventis> However they are pushing you to v4
<bigbrovar2> hi guys.  were can i ask questions about kubuntu 11.04?
<MK``> bigbrovar2: for general ubuntu 11.04 related stuff there is #ubuntu+1
<nn> hi
<bigbrovar2> i have asked this at ubuntu+1 but tot to ask here again.  is anyone running kubuntu natty having problems with giogle akonadi resource.  mainly i get invalid password even though i have the right password imputed . i have since been unable to import my google calendar and contacts. :/
<Daskreech> hi bigbrovar2
<bigbrovar2> daskreech : hi
<Daskreech> bigbrovar2: I had something to talk to you about and totally forgot what it was now
<bigbrovar2> Daskreech: lol happens to the best of us. does it in anyway connect to the issues i am having with akonadi Google resource on kububtu natty?
<Daskreech> No that's a little newew
<Daskreech> This was like a... week ago :)
<topyli> bigbrovar2: i have the same problem, here's the bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=268643
<ubottu> KDE bug 268643 in Google Resource "Cannot create Akonadi calendar that will sync with Google Calendar" [Normal,New]
<bigbrovar2> topyli: thanks so much mate. u made my day. as u know misery loves company :p
<topyli> i know, that's why i was glad to find the bug too :)
<bigbrovar2> so u are on natty?
<topyli> bigbrovar: yes
<mauri> i need natty irc address , where i can find it?
<valorie> it is #ubuntu+1
<saeed__>   /join #linuxac
<tanino> ciao
<xieyi> Has anyone successfully connected itouch to ubuntu through gtkpod? I can successfully mount through ifuse, but can't mount through gtkpod. Don't know why
<xieyi> gtkpod complains error initilize pod missing hashinfo file
<xieyi> I have generated hashfile in the mountpoint
<LINKSWORD2> Hello. I'm wondering if it is possible to use Konsole to upgrade from Kubuntu 10.04 LTS to 10.10 within the OS?
<xieyi> LINKSWORD2, I think you should execute "do-release-upgrade -d" in text mode(ctrl-alt-f1) to avoid any possible interruption.
<LINKSWORD2> I missed that. My channel screen cleared, sorry.
<xieyi> LINKSWORD2, I think you should execute "do-release-upgrade -d" in text mode(ctrl-alt-f1) to avoid any possible interruption.
<LINKSWORD2> Ok.
<LINKSWORD2> I'll give that a try.
<LINKSWORD2> One last thing. I'm familiar with Kubuntu, but I had a friend recommend Fedora. Any notable trade-offs between the two?
<xieyi> I think kubuntu has good multimedia support
<xieyi> fedora has no mp3 support
<LINKSWORD2> Ouch. That's a distinct difference.
<LINKSWORD2> All right, thanks a lot.
<xieyi> welcome
<c2tarun> anyone used gimp on kubuntu?
<xieyi> c2tarun, what is the problem?
<c2tarun> xieyi: whenever I am trying to start gimp on my kubuntu natty beta2 its crashing :/
<topyli> mp3 support in fedora is one package install away
<xieyi> I am using natty beta2 but no such problem. what is the error message from konsole?
<dr0id> how can i know my kubuntu version ?
<xieyi> echo /etc/issue
<bazhang> !version > dr0id
<ubottu> dr0id, please see my private message
<dr0id> well, i wanted to know kubuntu version, not ubntu
<c2tarun> dr0id: what's the difference?
<bazhang> dr0id, you must mean kde4 version
<topyli> dr0id: it's the same
<dr0id> 4.2.2 and 9.04 ? :P
<dr0id> or shall i say kde ?
<topyli> oh
<c2tarun> dr0id: I guess you are looking ro kde version
<c2tarun> dr0id: open dolphin in help and about kde
<dr0id> thanks sir
<njin> Hello, i'm testing 20110423, with encryption, but at the first boot i don't have the request for the passphrase, can someone noticew me about kubuntu manage this or it ids egual that in gnome?
<Denis_Lobanov> ns identify 87512
<Denis_Lobanov> Hi
<Denis_Lobanov> Who test 11.04
<njin> I
<xieyi> me, too
<njin> Denis_Lobanov: I'm testng it
<Denis_Lobanov> Is it likes you
<Denis_Lobanov> What new
<njin> encryption not working for me
<Denis_Lobanov> What you mean
<njin> no passphrase request at the first boot
<njin> hoping that kubvuntu manage it as Gnome
<Denis_Lobanov> Are you use kubuntu?
<James147> njin: encryption of what?
<xieyi> you upgrade from 10.10 or installed from scratch?
<xieyi> I upgrade from 10.10 and need password to login
<njin> I'm testing kubuntu, but usually i don't use it, encryption for /home
<xieyi> oh sorry
<xieyi> I have not test encryption for directory
<njin> someone can reproduce it i virtual?
<James147> njin: if you chacked to use encrypted home directories in the kubuntu installer then your home directory is encrypted not he home partition (ie /home/username not just /home) and it is unencrypted with your passsword at login
<Denis_Lobanov> I don't use encryption of home
<Denis_Lobanov> This is useless for me
<njin> James147: thanks, then kubuntu manage this dofferently from ubuntu that, at the first boot, require a passphrase for recovering
 * James147 is suprised that kubuntu would handle it differnetly ^^
<njin> James147: i'm experiencing that
<James147> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome ^^ should work like that
<njin> James147: thaks it dont do this 'require a password to log in and decrypt your home directory '
<yassine> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<tanino> salve a tutti
<tanino> buona pascua
<phoenix_firebrd> gimp works only when i start with sudo else it doesnt start and i am getting a segmentation fault
<phoenix_firebrd> any help
<BluesKaj> !it | tanino
<ubottu> tanino: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<tanino> garzie
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, you could be missing some gnome/gtk libs
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: how can i check the missing dependency ?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: but how come it works when i start it with sudo
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, if you ran a pure kde tutorial then it's possible
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, whynot just purge it then reinstall , that's the best way to get all dependencies and delete a corrupted config file
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: purged the old i nstall and reinstalled. same error
<BluesKaj> run gimp and post the error by doing dmesg right after
<BluesKaj> pastebin the  error phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: when i start gimp with --verbose parameter it is starting
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj:  let me check the logs for any error
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: Its working now. i just started it with the --verbose parameter first. after that its starting normally
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, cool
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: confused buddy
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: may be i am lucky
<BluesKaj> sometimes , and I don't know why , but that's what it takes for some apps
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ya , very funny. thank you :)
<BluesKaj> like starting in the krunner and then the icon magically appears in the pps menu
<BluesKaj> apps
<BluesKaj> creates alink I guess
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: very true
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: bye
<Guest71944> mick
<ephexeve> Hey!
<seven|> hi, no grub.conf?
<seven|> How do I add an entry to grub in kubuntu 11.04?
<Peace-> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<tertl3> i think I messed up my apt-get
<tertl3> is there a fix all command for apt-get besides -f?
<BluesKaj> tertl3, what's the error say
<tertl3> libjack0: Depends: lib32jack0 (= 6:1.9.6~dfsg.1-3ubuntu2+fixes1~lucid2) but it is not going to be installed
<tertl3> anytime I try to install anything I get this
<tertl3> in kpackage and cli
<tertl3> BluesKaj: what ever will I do?
<Peace-> tertl3: sudo apt-get remove libjack0
<Peace-> tertl3: sudo apt-get -f install
<tertl3> still getting same error
<BluesKaj> tertl3, sudo dpkg --cofigure -a
<BluesKaj> configure
<Peace-> tertl3: you have to remove the pakcage it says
<Peace-> tertl3: and the sudo apt-get -f install
<Peace-> tha's all
<tertl3> hmm
<tertl3> still getting error
<Peace-> tertl3: give me the error please
<Peace-> it's hard help you without the exact string
<BluesKaj> what did you try tertl3 ?
<tertl3> all of em
<tertl3> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<tertl3>   libjack0: Depends: lib32jack0 (= 6:1.9.6~dfsg.1-3ubuntu2+fixes1~lucid2) but it is not going to be installed
<tertl3> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Daskreech> tertl3: apt-cache policy lib32jack0
<sergio__> Hola
<sergio__> ¿qué tal sala?
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Njall> Good day all
<tertl3> Daskreech: i think its a ppa problem from one I added
<Daskreech> tertl3: Fairly certain it is I'm trying to discover which repo is the problem
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Gu
<Daskreech> Njall: hello
 * Daskreech hugs valorie
<BluesKaj> hey Daskreech , Happy Easter
<Daskreech> hi BluesKaj :)
<o_oll> So for some reason kubuntu decided to no longer see/mount/make available to mount any of the other partitions on my RAID array. KDE Partition Manager doesn't see the array and instead sees two seperate drives. Ironically I am booted off of this very array.
<o_oll> the array works just fine in windows and even the data i saved to the other partitions with KDE in previous boots is there and fully functional
<o_oll> i didn't make any changes to mounting/fstab/ and so on so this is kind of out of the blue
<o_oll> how do i re-mount the other partitions?
<o_oll> ironocally the labels for the partitions show just fine under /dev/disk/by-label/
<o_oll> : (
<o_oll> Am i in the wrong chat?
<BluesKaj> mount /dev/hdX /chroot/dev/sdX --bind
<BluesKaj> hdX or sdX , whatever was assigned to the partition/drive , o_oll
<o_oll> BluesKaj Thanks a ton, I'll give it a shot
<topyli> weirdness. i keep joining #ubuntu-meeting, it never shows up in the channel list in quassel
<topyli> if i switch windows, the only way back to -meeting is to /join again :)
<Daskreech> maybe you get removed for idling?
<topyli> Daskreech: i had inadvertently hidden it permanently. someone saved me by hilighting me there, and it showed up again
<Daskreech> topyli: Oh yeah I remember that now
<Daskreech> dangerous :)
<topyli> indeed. i'm a quassel newbie, one thing learned :)
<BluesKaj> does quassel look any better now , or is it still crude?
<topyli> BluesKaj: i can't compare, it's all new to me
<BluesKaj> guess it depends on the windows theme one is using
<sourcemaker2> is there a security difference between cbc-essiv:sha256 and xts-plain?
<Daskreech> sourcemaker2: As far as I know in theory sha256 is supposed to be more secure but I don't know thats' ever been demonstrated
<Daskreech> sourcemaker2: I would suspect they are about the same in most cases
<Daskreech> both are about the same level of slow
<sourcemaker2> Daskreech: Well... I have read that XTS should me more secure...  :-)
<Daskreech> sourcemaker2: use that then :)
<spencer> hey
<BluesKaj> gotta get used to this "look" and layout , but Quassel seems not too bad , not as ugly as I remember it
<katsrc> what's the best msn client for kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> katsrc. I used amsn for a while , it worked ok..didn't try any others tho
<katsrc> BluesKaj: what was the other one kmess?
<James147> !msn
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<James147> :P
<topyli> for values of support :)
<Denis_Lobanov> How highlit message in quassel to some man?
<Denis_Lobanov> Help
<Denis_Lobanov> How highlite message in quassel to some man?
<topyli> Denis_Lobanov: just say the name
<Denis_Lobanov> shortcat exsists?
<topyli> yes. for my nick, you type "top" then hit the TAB key
<Denis_Lobanov> sks
#kubuntu 2012-04-16
<Daskreech> amichair: ping do you have a libapt file in /var/cache/apt/ ?
<Daskreech> amichair: ping do you have a libapt file in /var/cache/apt/ ?
<Daskreech> amichair_: ping
<Daskreech> amichair__: reping
<amichair__> still some more bad libs, installing manually
<Daskreech> which libs?
<amichair__> Daskreech: all sorts, gcc and its dependencies, x11 stuff, now qt stuff... whatever error it gives, I install that package manually
<amichair__> what a mess
<Daskreech> amichair__: Yeah. The sucky windows way :(
<Daskreech> Yeah
<Daskreech> If you can usually limit it to a core of 15 or so and once you hit those everything else sorts itsrlf out
<Daskreech>  but I dont get the No file error
<amichair__> I wish my wireless worked the sucky windows way too (i.e. stayed connected)
<Daskreech> DId you have libapt in /var/cache/apt ?
<Daskreech> Oh I almost always wire up when I'm doing updates
<amichair__> Daskreech: yep, that's the first one I tried reinstalling...it required gcc, etc.
<Daskreech> Just cause it's faster if nothing else but I can't deal with modules getting thrown out with the wireless when I'm pulling huge data. Wireless is so spotty in Linux
<Daskreech> Thank goodness all the manufacturers are signed up to the linux foundation now
<amichair__> how long till we see the results?
<Daskreech> amichair__: Did you see what gcc required? If you can drill down to the bottom of the deps list it should go faster
<amichair> Daskreech: I just kept doing that recursively until it all went through
<Daskreech> amichair: Depends on a) the actual honesty of the company and b) how mesed up the drivers were before technically and legally
<amichair> then going back to -f install and -f dist-upgrade
<Daskreech> amichair: That's running now?
<amichair> running, breaking, fixing, running...
<Daskreech> :-)
<amichair> I didn't expect the upgrade to be this broken so close to release... silly me
<Daskreech> I don't know what happened but I would suspect that you dropped an install in the middle of a depends bundle
<Terry_> how do I find other channels?
<amichair> X server did crash just after starting installation... dunno if it's because of the installation, or a very wierd concidence (it hasn't crashed on me in oneiric ever as far as I can remember)
<amichair> Terry_: /list, or from you irc app menus
<Daskreech> Terry_: Which channels are you intersted in?
<amichair> is there a way to have apt/dpkg reinstall a package including all dependencies?
<Daskreech> amichair: another thing I always do. All big upgrades are done in a VT
<Daskreech> amichair: apt-get install --reinstall ?
<Terry_> friendly chat
<amichair> that's recursive?
<Terry_> personal conversation
<Daskreech> Terry_: #kubuntu-offtopic
<Daskreech> amichair: as much as it needs to be
<amichair> oh, I didn't know that. I thought just the install was recursive, not reinstalling recursively everything
<Terry_> #kubuntu-offtopic
<Daskreech> Terry_: type /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<Terry_> join#kubuntu-offtopic
<Daskreech> Terry_: you need the / before join and the space inbetween join and #kubuntu-offtopic
<Terry_> thanks
<Daskreech> Terry_: If the words #kubuntu-offtopic are blue you can just click them as well :)
<Daskreech> amichair_: how goes?
<amichair> still running
<Daskreech> ok
<amichair> flashplugin got stuck for a while so I killed it,
<Daskreech> if it's not asking for anything go get something to drink
<amichair> dropbox got stuck + 100% cpu so I killed it too
<Daskreech>  and upgrade takes waaaaaay longer than a straght install
<amichair> even with an ssd, it seems
<Daskreech> The HDD isn't the part that is slowing it down
<amichair> also got a crash report in the middle, with a tray notification, but when i clicked it it said 'you don't have permission to see this crash report'. sheesh.
<amichair> now update-initramfs seems stuck, which is a bit scarier
<amichair> generating the boot image
<Daskreech> Naw that can take a while
<Daskreech> leave that
<GH0> Daskreech, installing Samba solved the problem.
<GH0> Or rather starting the service.
<Daskreech> GH0: :)
<Daskreech> hooray solutions
<garantia> +i
<curiousx> aloha
<Daskreech> hello
<curiousx> xD
<curiousx> well
<curiousx> i runing KDE... i forgot the version but... give a second
<Daskreech> ok
<curiousx> first at all, i runing ubuntu
<curiousx> 11.10
<Daskreech> aright
<curiousx> ok... and i added the backports repositories from KDE
<curiousx> and... i wanna file a bug =P
<Daskreech> Fine what's the bug about ?
<curiousx> i meant ill show ya in a image what is all about =P
<Daskreech> ok
<curiousx> well, with Impr Pant doesnt work give another second =P
<curiousx> ill try with scrot
<Daskreech> What are you trying to do?
<Daskreech>  get a screenshot?
<Daskreech> You can press Print Screen button and it will start ksnapshot
<Daskreech> are you on a Macintosh?
<Daskreech> Ah impr Pant :)
<Daskreech> curiousx: alt+F2 -> ksnapshot
<curiousx> ye i know
<curiousx> but when i take the sccreenshot and then upload the bug doesent show =(
<Daskreech> Ah :(
<Daskreech> What is the bug?
<curiousx> seems like i have to do a video =(
<curiousx> is about flash
<curiousx> when im in a chat that use flash
<curiousx> called "chatango"
<Daskreech> Yes
<curiousx> i see the chat embebed in all the aplications, i see the chat in the main menu, in Dolphin etc
<curiousx> let me do a video if i can =P
<curiousx> iamges doesent work =(
<Daskreech> curiousx: does it go away and turn up again or is it just alway there?
<Daskreech> Also which browser are you using?
<curiousx> its go when i close the web browser
<curiousx> the web browser is Rekonq
<curiousx> let me try with another web browser
<Daskreech> Ok that would be my next suggestion :)
<Daskreech> !info chromim
<ubottu> Package chromim does not exist in oneiric
<Daskreech> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 18.0.1025.142~r129054-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 (oneiric), package size 21137 kB, installed size 78128 kB
<Daskreech> That's not a bad option
<Daskreech> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 11.0+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 (oneiric), package size 18583 kB, installed size 38116 kB
<curiousx> ye, is about the flash plugin, i try chromium and firefox and the same thing
<curiousx> let me do a viedo so you can see the magnitude of the bug xD
<curiousx> video*
<Daskreech> Fair enough
<Daskreech> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8.1+svn602-1ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 54 kB, installed size 148 kB
<curiousx> ye i know i use ffmpeg -f alsa -ac 2 -i pulse -f x11grab -r 30 -s 1920x1080 -i :0.0 -acodec pcm_s16le -vcodec libx264 -vpre lossless_ultrafast -threads 0 -y video.mkv
<curiousx> but doesent work =(
<curiousx> only i can see the bug when i am in front of ma PC =(
<curiousx> uploading a video but only you can do an idea
<curiousx> but... you can imagine
<curiousx> pufff "66922 minutes remaining."
<Daskreech> curiousx: Well if you can describe it then you can file it in launchpad
<curiousx> such a bad luck now i have networks issues
<curiousx> i wish ill try
<curiousx> i am from Argentina  so is so hard to describe as it should be described =P
<curiousx> are you usgin backports ?
<Daskreech> No
<Daskreech> Which version of KDE are you using?
<Daskreech> You can open any KDE application and choose help -> about KDE
<curiousx> im runing Platform Version "4.8.2 (4.8.2)"
<Daskreech> Ok good enough
<curiousx> ye
<Daskreech> Do you know what version of flashplayer ?
<curiousx> ye
<curiousx> 11.2.202.228
<curiousx> i know this is a bug and there is nothing we can do
<curiousx> only the coders can do something xD
<Daskreech> :-)
<curiousx> but, ill take a video from mah cellphone
<curiousx> then ill send th video to launchpad
<Daskreech> ok that should work :)
<curiousx> ye, imagen didnt, video recorder with ffmpeg didnt
<curiousx> x
<curiousx> xi give support in spanish and a little be in ingles in #ubuntu =P
<Daskreech> Thank you for doing that :)
<curiousx> i use ubuntu from 8.10 =P mah first distro was ultimate edition 2.3 ubuntu 8.10 based  xD
<curiousx> np thx you too
<Daskreech> curiousx: May I ask what videocard you are using?
<curiousx> ye, i am using nvidia gt 520 driver version 295.40
<curiousx> maybe is related to the driver as well
<Daskreech> That's what I was thinking
<curiousx> xD
<Daskreech> Where did you get the driver from? The repos or the website ?
<curiousx> nop, with swat PPA =P
<curiousx> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates ; sudo apt-get update
<Daskreech> Ah I haven't used swat in many years
<curiousx> becouse driver version 280 has come cooler related issues
<Daskreech> Ahh I see
<curiousx> because driver version 280 has some cooler related issues
<curiousx> sry mah inglish is to bad xD
<curiousx> ye, the graphics card overheats at the point to hagns up all the system =(
<curiousx> but with 295 everything is good just this issue wiht flash embedded in the main menu and all the applications =(
<curiousx> well mah friend nice to meet ya
<curiousx> cya another day
<Daskreech> Ok
<Daskreech> nigh
<Promethes> hi, recently firefox stopped remembering window size - now always opens in half of the screen even if i maximize window and exit firefox. Anyone knows how to fix this annoying problem?
<Promethes> window sizes of all other apps are remembered, only firefox is ignoring any changes
<Daskreech> Hello
<hateball> Promethes: you could work around it by setting a custom rule that always opens it maximized
<Daskreech> Promethes: Sure you didn't set a rule for Firefox?
<hateball> (it's what I do)
<Promethes> Daskreech: i didn't set any rules for firefox
<Promethes> just updated kde from 4.8.1 to 4.8.2
<Daskreech> Promethes: Hmm Well maybe you can set a rule for it then?
<arow> i seem to be having some package dependency problems where kde-window-manager wants the 4:4.8.2a-0ubuntu2 versions of a bunch of packages that are only available as version 4:4.8.2a-0ubuntu4
<timo^> Hi there! I was just wondering if the Kubuntu Mobile project is still alive?
<timo^> Hi there! I was just wondering if the Kubuntu Mobile project is still alive?
<hateball> timo^: Do you mean Plasma Active?
<timo^> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-mobile/releases/11.04/release/ <-- this one ;)
<hateball> timo^: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-active/daily-live/current/
<hateball> It's called Active these days
<timo^> Oh, right! Is it possible to install it on a mobile device (Nokia N900) like Kubuntu Mobile?
<hateball> There seems to be only x86 builds, hmm
<hateball> installing regular kubuntu and then compiling Active doesnt seem so fun either
<timo^> hmhm
<salvatorec> guys i have a problem with my wifi
<salvatorec> i can't connect it
<salvatorec> i have a broadcom
<salvatorec> and i have used the system tool to install the dirver
<hateball> salvatorec: What sort of encryption does the SSID use?
<hateball> Some drivers have problems with certain configurations
<hateball> Also, what chipset is it? Do you seen any output from running "dmesg" in a terminal?
<hateball> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<salvatorec> hateball: before with the 10.04  it was working
<salvatorec> now i have 12.04 it doesn't
<hateball> salvatorec: But can you scan for SSIDs? Just cant connect?
<hateball> There could very well be driver regressinos
<hateball> regressions*
<salvatorec> hateball: sure i can
<salvatorec> hateball: look http://wstaw.org/m/2012/04/16/plasma-desktopgw2019.png
<hateball> salvatorec: do you get any output from "dmesg" after you try to connect?
<salvatorec> let me check hateball
<salvatorec> hateball: i will try to connect withhout ethernet
<salvatorec> just to see if it changes or not
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<savio> hello
<savio> i have problem with my power manager in kde
<BluesKaj> laptop or pc , savio
<BluesKaj> ?
<savio> my power manager can't change brigthness
<savio> BluesKaj: laptop
<BluesKaj> savio, which graphics card?
<savio> BluesKaj: intel hd graphics
<savio> BluesKaj: it says consolekit is not found
<savio> what's that?
<BluesKaj> !consolekit | savio
<BluesKaj> ConsoleKit is a system daemon for tracking what users are logged into the system and how they interact with the computer (e.g.which keyboard and mouse they use). It provides asynchronous notification via the system message bus.This package provides the system daemon and tools to interact with it.
<savio> BluesKaj: yah
<savio> how to install it,blueskaj
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install consolekit
<BluesKaj> in the terminal
<savio> it say it's already in new version
<BluesKaj> it says , what is "it" ?
<savio> apt-get
<BluesKaj> " it says consolekit is not found"
<savio> output
<savio> not consolekit is already in new version
<BluesKaj> what were you doing when you got the message " consolekit is not found"
<savio> i look into powermanager windows
<BluesKaj> what about displayand monitor?
<savio> no issue
<savio> wait i'll back soon
<BluesKaj> sorry ,i have no idea what could be wrong
<karolus98_> hello : )
<karolus98_> I am on Oneric. I did not made any changes to Muon, but afaik it does not recognize most packages, e.g. gcc, mesa-utils, etc... any hints ?
<scb> How can I set firefox as the default browser in Kubuntu? I already tried with Default Applications but that only works for the first link, after that it complains with firefox is already open.
<scb> Oh, this is Kubuntu 12.04 beta.
<scb> Beta 2*
<bazhang> !12.04 | scb
<ubottu> scb: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> karolus98_, make sure muon has all the repos enabled , you can also check by opening /etc/apt/sources.list
<karolus98_> BluesKaj: Sources list are okey, cause I can install everything by hand, using root's console. However, muon just can't list most software, even gimp :O
<BluesKaj> karolus98_, then muon hasn't updated it's own sources
<karolus98_> BluesKaj: How to force it?
<BluesKaj> karolus98_, there must be an update button/option ...I don't use muon , sorry , it's buggy on my kubuntu version 12.04
<BluesKaj> prefer to update upgrade with apt-get
<karolus98_> Okey, I will
<karolus98_> thank you for assistance ; )
<Hounddog> BluesKaj i got my system working etc... after restart i only had a black screen :( back on windows atm grmbl
<Scunizi> I just added a Weather station widget to a bar and it says "Configure" but will not allow me to *and* will not allow me to delete it.  How do I delete it?
<Scunizi> Nevermind.. I just had to orient the mouse correctly..
<pider> Installed printer canon pixa 5250 driver on kubuntu 11.10, cannot print, printer status "Idle".  Need help
<swecarp> pider,  did have sam trubbel did instal cups and cups bjnp
<pider> any link to how to?
<swecarp> pider,  cups u find here http://www.cups.org/
<pider> ok thanks!
<swecarp> cups bjnp here  http://sourceforge.net/projects/cups-bjnp/
<swecarp> it did vork on my pixma mp980 network instald
<swecarp> pider,  howe is it going
<pider> try to install cups bjnp
<pider> cannot run make??
<pider> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop
<swecarp> hang on will lok fore another
<swecarp> pider i knowe it has bean one cups-bjnp in launchpad but cant find it at the moment
<pider> i have downloaded this : http://sourceforge.net/projects/cups-bjnp/files/latest/download
<swecarp> good try it firs you ned to start cups
<swecarp> pider heres a addy to launchpad dl https://launchpad.net/~robbiew/+archive/cups-bjnp
<pider> I think I got it!,
<swecarp> its some work but it did work fore me after some fiddeling
<pider> Yes I can print now! Thanks swecarp!
<pider> Scanner works too, jippi!
<savio> i'm trying to install massa 3d driver on intel hd graphics
<savio> here is error i get while executing make
<savio> http://paste.kde.org/458060/
<savio> help
<savio> anyone
<yofel> savio: what exactly are you trying to do?
<yofel> savio: to answer your question though: you don't have 'libffi-dev' installed
<JMichaelX> i am still having issues with display settings not sticking
<savio> yofel: how did you find out
<yofel> savio: it said "cannot find -lffi" - ld (the linker) looks for a file called libffi.so somewhere in your library path if you pass -lffi, you can use apt-file to search for the package that contains it for example
<savio> yofel: thx
<savio> i'm trying now
<savio> yofel: i'm thinking this is problem of gelium
<savio> beacuse i'm using intel graphics and it by defult compile for swast
<yofel> gallium you mean - no Idea, it's been ages since I've built mesa or a graphics driver myself
<savio> yah
<yofel> if you just want to test something newer, the x-edgers PPA has bleeding edge X packages (use with caution!!!)
<savio> yofel: what i don't get it
<savio> yofel: i965 is for intel no
<yofel> i965 is intel, right
<savio> yofel: what you saying before
<yofel> savio: something else: why are you building the driver yourself?
<yofel> just curious
<savio> yofel: i don't find package for messa
<yofel> savio: I don't know what messa is, but mesa is the OpenGL library used by open source drivers and consists of many packages
<yofel> !search mesa
<ubottu> Found:
<yofel> !find mesa
<ubottu> Found: libegl1-mesa, libegl1-mesa-dbg, libegl1-mesa-dev, libegl1-mesa-drivers, libegl1-mesa-drivers-dbg, libgl1-mesa-dev, libgl1-mesa-dri, libgl1-mesa-dri-dbg, libgl1-mesa-glx, libgl1-mesa-glx-dbg (and 25 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mesa&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<yofel> now
<savio> yofel: thx man
<savio> yofel: but it's really fun installing driver by source
<17WAA3GY3>  /msg NickServ identify gunnar25
<Riddell> pider: best change your password
<pider> how?
<oCean> pider: /msg nickserv help set password
<pider> ok
<pider>  /msg nickserv help set password
<oCean> errr
<Unit193> You need no leading spaces.
<qbit> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#changepass
<Pici> You need to have identified before you do that.
<swecarp> pider,  howe did it go with the printer
<pider>  /msg NickServ identify gunnar25
<pider>  /msg NickServ identify pider
<Pici> ..
<pider_> I made it at last!!!
<swecarp> kongrats did my tips work pider_
<pider_> Yes, I'm rather new on the irc
<pider_> Printer works fine and scanner too swecarp_
<swecarp> im new with linux  but have used irc a bit
<swecarp> pider_,
<pider_> I used linux since 2002, but first Gentoo and then Kubuntu and Ubuntu swecarp
<swecarp> wow ure a pro then
<pider_> not so good in hacking. See my new laptop here http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?58063-New-laptop-with-two-VGA
<swecarp> pider_,  nice laptop
<swecarp> muon has a tendesy to crash so i did install synaptic instead  the muon thats in 12.04 is good
<pider_> bought without any operativsystem, installed Kubuntu and Bumblebee, which I can play Minecraft with
<swecarp> im running kubuntu 12.04 beta2 at the moment
<jessie_> swecarp: You and me both.
<pider_> is it good or sckuld I wait for the real thing
<swecarp> pider_,  wait fore the final thats releasd i think on the 26 off april
<swecarp> jessie_,  u hadd anny trubbel
<pider_> Yes I will, looking forward to that
<jessie_> Yeah, lots, actually. But I got it all situated. There were some Akonadi/Nepomuk issues and Plasma wasn't saving my settings.
<jessie_> I got both of those taken care of though.
<pider_> I have installed KDE 4.8.2, without any problem
<swecarp> pider save the cups- bjnp i think u nead it in 12,04 but not shure i did nead to use it beucose my printer is in a network
<swecarp> jessie_,  i have had some miner problems but they are sorted nowe
<pider_> swecarp My printer is in network too, but I saved the link,
<swecarp> good then u nead it look in muon i think its there
<pider_> fine, and thank you again, pleasure to work with you! :-)
<swecarp> my plessure
<StephanG> Hello :)  Anyone Here?
<BluesKaj> hi StephanG
<StephanG> BluesKaj: Hi,
<BluesKaj> StephanG, have a question?
<StephanG> Yes, actually.  I just wanted to post a comment on Jonathan Riddle's blog, but it said I "have to select a valid author".  Does that mean even though I'm logged in, I need permission?
<BluesKaj> StephanG, best to ask in #kubuntu-devel
<StephanG> Oh, okay.  Thanks.  I'll ask around there.
<StephanG> Anyway, I'm off for now. Goodnight everyone.
<giantpune> hi, im wondering if there is some way to identify a usb hard drive.  i know there is the uuid, but im looking for something that is not changeable, like a csd and cid on a sd card
<HelenB> My sound wont work.
<HelenB> it just wont work
<HelenB> I tried restarting pulseaudio
<HelenB> I can't restart alsa
<HelenB> and I tried restartingOS.
<HelenB> This happened when I decided to plug in some headphones into a different headphone jack
<HelenB> only to find that the auto quality from that jack is bad
<HelenB> so I unplugged tem
<HelenB> them
<HelenB> and now I've no sound
<HelenB> :(
<FloodBotK1> HelenB: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HelenB> What do I do?
<Riviera> HelenB: maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<ubuntu> anyone got any ideas for a newb who formatted and partitioned a hd using Linux but needs to recover the Windows Ware which was on it
<ubuntu> The win OS was not on the drive just a bunch of software and pics
<ubuntu> yofel_: are you here
<HelenB> Riviera, It didn't work.
<HelenB> brb restarting OS...
<HelenB> Riviera, Nope still no sound.
<Riviera> HelenB: well, no idea.  I only thought that this link might help.
<HelenB> :(
<kubuntu> sera a tutti
<Daskreech> giantpune: Hello
<Daskreech> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Daskreech> HelenB: Wht's going on?
<HelenB> Daskreech, Fixed it myself seems as nobody would help me. lol
<HelenB> but thanks for your concern.
<HelenB> :3
<Daskreech> HelenB: what was the issue?
#kubuntu 2012-04-17
<HelenB> Daskreech, Sound wasn't working
<HelenB> But there were literally no traces of problems
<HelenB> and I mean no trace
<Daskreech> HelenB: How did you solve it?
<Daskreech> HelenB: Or what wsa the solution
<Daskreech> giantpune: Yes there is what are you trying to do?
<cryptodira> currently on ubuntu 10.10 amd/64 and NOT wanting the gnome3 fiasco, hence I would like to know if moving to kubuntu will have the same gnome3 issues and restrictions.... anyone?
<HelenB> Daskreech, I solved it by muting the front controls and then unmuting.
<Daskreech> HelenB: Ah right I remember doing that :)
<Daskreech> cryptodira: what are the gnome restrictions?
<cryptodira> Daskreech, i am seeing with the gnome3 interface a loss flexibility and features, ie: top and bottom bar functionality.
<giantpune> Daskreech, im writing a program and i want to be able to recognize a specific hard drive and treat each one differently.  but i want to use something which wont be changed by formatting and creating partitions and deleting partitions and stuff like that
<Daskreech> cryptodira: Sorry stepped away Let me answer you quickly :)
<cryptodira> Daskreech, np.... standing by.
<Daskreech>  Gnome 3 is at times polar opposite of KDE and in this case that happens to be true. KDE is remarkably flexible so much so that people have recreated Mac OSX interfaces Windows machines that fool people who use Windows all the time. THey have recreated Gnome3 and Unity so as it stands if there is something in Gnome 3 that you like you can rebuild it in KDE if you choose.
<cryptodira> Daskreech,  i have just recently moved from OS/2 warp4... and am using ubuntu 10.10 which is no longer supported....i 'think' i would like to move to kubuntu and need to know if i have to upgrade to the current ubuntu version PRIOR to doing this: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ..... ??
<Devenox> hey there, can anyone help?
<bazhang> with?
<Devenox> I did an upgrade last week, that stuffed my KWin
<Devenox> thru Apper
<bazhang> Devenox, to what version of kubuntu
<Devenox> now my desktop effects don't work, can barely use this OS
<Devenox> 11.10
<Devenox> I have an 8800GTS gfx card, running generic nvidia drivers
<Devenox> as you log in, the last of the 5 elements to load (Kwin/Plasma) takes ages, and doesn't load right
<Daskreech> What do you mean doesn't load right?
<Devenox> the loading screen stays there as it tries to load the kde, for example my panels load with nothing there..
<Devenox> and you have to move or click the mouse for KDE to kick in and display my background and panel widgets etc..
<Devenox> simple stuff like the "taskbar" and icons for LAN and volume etc..
<Devenox> I think everything is currently running on my CPU?
<Daskreech> Devenox: So.. it stalls when coming to the desktop ?
<Devenox> kinda, but then I can use it at it's basics
<Devenox> like here in konsole
<Devenox> can run firefox and search for fixes
<Devenox> but there's nothing about this problem really
<Devenox> "KWin window manager": Desktop effects were too slow and were suspended
<Nagatto190x> bonjour a tous
<Daskreech> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Nagatto190x> y'a t(il quelqu'un
<Daskreech> Devenox: So the desktop doesn't really load?
<Devenox> yes, it does. I've just managed to get the "Additional Drivers" package working, and find the "post-release updates". The updates disabled my gfx drivers it seems
<Devenox> I'm about to restart and test.
<Devenox> hmmmm
<Devenox> does anyone know of anyone else having issues with recent updates disabled/messing with gfx drivers?
<Daskreech> Yes I heard of someone with nvidia drivers having issues
<Devenox> yeah, my mate who helped me onto linux says that my hardware drivers weren't working
<Devenox> because we found a generic driver thru muon
<Devenox> I just did the update, and it's has made things worse
<Daskreech> Devenox: Ha ha ok what driver are you using now?
<Devenox> NIVIDA accerlerated graphics driver (post-release updates) (version 173-updates)
<Daskreech> Devenox: how was that installed?
<Devenox> using the "Additional drivers" package
<Devenox> Alt + F2: "Additi.."
<Devenox> the recommended driver isn't working
<Devenox> I just restarted then
<Daskreech> Devenox: Ok It should remake your /etc/Xorg/xorg.conf then
<Devenox> /etc/Xorg/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<Devenox> heh
<Daskreech> Devenox: Might not be bad thing
<Devenox> at least the work on the win-partition lol
<Daskreech> :-)
<Daskreech> They should work here as well I don't know why it affecting your desktop loading
<Daskreech> You think that it's a kwin inssue?
<Daskreech> Issue?
<Daskreech> You can replace kwin and see if it still reacts the same way
<HelenB> Daskreech, :3
<HelenB> Daskreech, You're seeing a refreshed version of me!
<HelenB> I just got up. :D
<Daskreech> HelenB: welcome
<Daskreech> HelenB: gald to ssee you as a nice refresh :)
<HelenB> THank you! :3
<Daskreech> HelenB: You are welcome :)
<Daskreech> you can try something like fluxbox to see if it's a kwin issue Devenox
<HelenB> Daskreech, Surely they'll be a workaround in KDE if it has an issue with something.
<HelenB> I've always found workarounds. :D
<HelenB> Hey hey hey hey
<HelenB> He wont have Kubuntu anymore
<HelenB> He'll have Fubuntu!
<HelenB> lol Fubuntu
<HelenB> Did you see what I did there? :D
<Daskreech> Ha ha
<HelenB> They should be a Gubuntu
<Daskreech> flubuntu actually
<Daskreech> there is
<Daskreech> Gnubuntu
<HelenB> ?
<HelenB> Does it have gnome?
<Daskreech> Yes
<HelenB> It's just...
<HelenB> a lot of people hate Unity
<Daskreech> It was renamed to #gwensense
<HelenB> but now even Gnome is getting to be a hog
<HelenB> so I switched to Kubuntu
<HelenB> :D
<Daskreech> Wait
<Daskreech> thats #gnewsense :)
<Daskreech> HelenB: Welcome to KDE and Kubuntu
<HelenB> thankies!
<HelenB> also...
<HelenB> nvm
<Daskreech> Ah
<Daskreech> I want to m
<HelenB> I think it's stupid that they renamed it.
<HelenB> I mean...
<HelenB> Gubuntu is cool
<HelenB> it goes with the rest of the family!
<Daskreech> Yep but they wanted to focus more on the freedom
<HelenB> Gubuntu isn't even biological to the family anymore!
<Daskreech> It's a fully Free Distro
<HelenB> oh
<HelenB> I guess someone else should make a Gubuntu
<HelenB> :3
<Daskreech> That means a lot of stuff doesn't work :)
<Daskreech> SOmeone should
<Daskreech> Though they cynical would just call that Debian
<HelenB> ya that always happens when you completely remove Unity/gnome from Ubuntu
<HelenB> and put something on like
<HelenB> lets say
<HelenB> dwm
<HelenB> you'll find your sound doesn't work anymore
<HelenB> you'll struggle to find things like the network manager
<HelenB> so basicly
<HelenB> you need to rebuild everything
<HelenB> to fix the problems
<HelenB> even I tried it to Ubuntu
<HelenB> and I got issues
<HelenB> lol
<Daskreech> Yep part of the desktop depends
<Daskreech> and why people just go with default installs
<HelenB> It's good that things like Ubuntu for Unity, Kubuntu for KDE, Flubuntu for fluxbox exist
<HelenB> because then people can just use there favourite DE, etc without problems.
<HelenB> lol theres even edubuntu
<HelenB> does that have something to do with the Kubuntu educational desktop?
<Daskreech> Yes it does ;)
<HelenB> :o
<HelenB> so basicly it's Kubuntu but for schools?
<HelenB> and kids at home?
<HelenB> Daskreech, I'm going to be getting a test bench and a powerful mainboard
<HelenB> I'm going to use the test bench for easy access
<HelenB> to the mainboard when needed
<Daskreech> Not really though you could you do that pretty easy
<Daskreech>  !info edubuntu-desktop-kde
<ubottu> edubuntu-desktop-kde (source: edubuntu-meta): educational desktop for Kubuntu. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.95 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 48 kB
<HelenB> I'm sick of fitting mainboards in a case.
<HelenB> it's a real pain. lol
<Daskreech> That should work for you
<HelenB> Daskreech, Yes I know about that
<HelenB> but I don't want it lol
<Daskreech> Ok :)
<HelenB> unless I'm an uneducated baby
<Daskreech> :) or a parent
<Daskreech> you are building computers?
<HelenB> hmm
<HelenB> yes
<HelenB> 32GB RAM
<FloodBotK1> HelenB: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HelenB> FloodBotK1, Excuse me? I beg your pardon?
 * HelenB puts middle finger up at FloodBotK1 
<Daskreech> For ... yourself? How are you sick of fitting boards in ?
<HelenB> Daskreech, I do it all the time.
<HelenB> and it's quite annoying.
<HelenB> anyway...
<HelenB> I'm going to set off to college now.
<HelenB> See you soon! :3
 * HelenB cuddles Daskreech and gives FloodBotK1 a dirty look over Daskreech's shoulder
<Daskreech> Ha ha :)
<Daskreech> :-p FloodBotK1
 * Daskreech huggles HelenB 
<rainbow33> i tried to run kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade to install 12.04, but nothing happens. Is there something else to do?
<Daskreech> rainbow33: can you try sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Riddell> Daskreech: pst, cat /usr/bin/kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade
<rainbow33> Daskreech: when i run it in Konsole, i get "No new release found"
<rainbow33> Daskreech: my thought was to do a clean install of the 12.04 from the latest disk, and keep what is on the home partition, but i dont know why muon and konsole cant find 12.o4.
<Daskreech> rainbow33: :-) can you cat /etc/lsb-release ?
<rainbow33> oneirc comes up
<rainbow33> Daskreech: oneiric comes up
<Daskreech> rainbow33: do you have a kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade
<rainbow33> Daskreech: i am looking to torrent the iso
<rainbow33> Daskreech:    is there a url that you recommend?
<Daskreech> rainbow33: alright you have a home partition ?
<rainbow33> Daskreech: yes
<Daskreech> alright if it's any consolation that's the faster route
<rainbow33> Daskreech: np, i am enjoying learning all this.
<Daskreech> rainbow33: :-) Ok well ask any questions you like
<rainbow33> Daskreech: thank you
<rainbow33> Daskreech: i did have a question about an acer laptop with the intel gma chipset that was giving my room mate a hard time with no backlight after the grub menu. a simple workaround is to tap the fn+brightness key down once or more. it locks the screen into whatever setting once booted, but it is better than no backlight. is that important info, and if how should i report it?
<Daskreech> rainbow33: what kernel?
<rainbow33> Daskreech: any kernel after 2.6.~30. kubuntu 10.04 the backlight doesnt go out on boot, but the brighntess keys are non-functional. from 10.11, the backlight fails after the grub2 menu.
<Daskreech> Hmm may be a kerel option passed by grub2
<Daskreech> rainbow33: grep lts /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<Daskreech> Kernel option Noacpi may help
<rainbow33> it is bug Bug #740893 for the gma chipset.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 740893 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel 2.6.38-7 completely dims screen on Intel GMA 4500M" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740893
<rainbow33> Daskreech: #  lts    - Check to see if a new LTS release is available.  The upgrader prompt=lts
<Daskreech> rainbow33: you'll want to change that :)
<Daskreech> prompt=normal
<Daskreech> rainbow33: http://www.markuswalther.com/tech/backlight.html is familiar to you ?
<rainbow33> Daskreech: i saw the website, but skipped it because it sounded like he was talking about tuxracer.
<rainbow33> Daskreech: i should have taken a closer look, it would have saved me a few hours. :)
<Daskreech> rainbow33: :)
<rainbow33> Daskreech:  in  muon - software sources - updates, it only gives the option for long term releases, normal releases or never. how do i change it to get 12.04?
<Daskreech> Change it to normal
<rainbow33> Daskreech:  i have the setting on normal in muon but i get lts from the cli.
<Daskreech> rainbow33: hmm ok sudo nano /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change to prompt=normal
<rainbow33> Daskreech: erm, i am unfamiliar with this re: nano change prompt interface. i have changed it to prompt=normal. is there a save function?
<Daskreech> rainbow33: press ctrl+x
<Daskreech> on the bottom of the screen there are instructions
<Daskreech>  ^ means Ctrl+
<Daskreech> so ^y means Ctrl+y
<rainbow33> Daskreech: no wonder. i thought ^was for alt, and nothing was happening. what is the symbol for alt?
<rainbow33> Daskreech:  nvrmnd, i wikied it.
<rainbow33> Daskreech:  thanx. that did the trick. the upgrade is going on in konsole.
<Daskreech> rainbow33: :)
<Daskreech> Ok
<Daskreech> rainbow33: That's goig to take along time so I'm going out for a while
<rainbow33> Daskreech: its very late here. heading off to sleep. have a good night. thank you for your help.
<rainbow33> Daskreech: bb tomorrow
<AlfE_> hello
<AlfE_> how can i change the mount options of device notifier
<AlfE_> owner, group etc
<viKtor__> hey guys is there any way to make kontact inform you by notifications if i have new rss, notes, events and emails without having to open it each time?
<Tm_T> viKtor__: yes, it has systray icon and you should be able to control its notifications
<BluesKaj> hey all
<madurax86> whenever i change resolutions the text gets smaller with smaler resolutions and when i go to higher resolutions the font is still small, how to fix?
<madurax86> fixed! :D forced DPI
<angelforget> sera atutti
<linux4u> hey guys, I upgraded to 11.10 and know my widgets are not clickable.  well all the ones from before the upgrade are, and the only new one I added that worked was I added a default panel back.
<linux4u> I also cant get the hover menu to come up that allows you to move and resize them to come up.
<POQDavid> hi
<linux4u> I deleted and added a plasmoid back for the task list, and it correctly shows me the list, I just cant move it, I can remove it, and change settings, but not move it.
<linux4u> any suggestions?
<linux4u> and hi POQDavid
<POQDavid> i want to make a partition for the /home what type i make it
<linux4u> ext3 or ext4
<POQDavid> can i make it FAT32?
<linux4u> why?
<POQDavid> so i can read it on other OS
<POQDavid> like win
<mr-rich> linux4u: It has been my experience that more than one reboot is required after an upgrade ...
<linux4u> I did reboot. mr-rich
<viKtor__> hey guys, i hide an hdd from the panel of dolphin and now i don't know how to restore it :S can you help me?
<linux4u> and the long file name in linux would not like fat32 I think, but I remember an distro that did reside on fat32 it was not kubuntu.
<mr-rich> linux4u: reboot again ...
<linux4u> several times.
<viKtor__> not an hdd but a partition :S
<tsimpson> windows can read/write ext3, you just need to install the driver from: http://www.fs-driver.org
<POQDavid> kk so ext3 is better or ext4?
<linux4u> mr-rich, is there a log file or something?
<linux4u> ttyl
<POQDavid> tsimpson: what about ext4?
<mr-rich> linux4u: in all logs are in /var/log ...
<lrpcuba> hello everyone in here
<POQDavid> hi
<viKtor__> hey guys, i hide a partition from the panel of dolphin and now i don't know how to undo it :S can you help me?
<mr-rich> POQDavid: are you dual booting?
<lrpcuba> does anyone here know how can i get my printer work ?  i have the correct drivers installed and the printer sayds that everything its okay , but.. she just dont print anything at all
<lrpcuba> i have canon IR 1023
<POQDavid> no
<tsimpson> POQDavid: ext4 is too different from the other ext versions, so only ext2/3 will work
<POQDavid> i am using a flash drive
<tsimpson> afaik, the windows driver treats it as ext2 regardless, as ext3 is backwards compatible with 2
<POQDavid> is there a driver for ext4???
<mr-rich> POQDavid: then set up a mall FAT partition and put any files you want to transfer to M$ on that partition ...
<POQDavid> hmm ok
<POQDavid> thanks :)
<CurB> nick MBR
<POQDavid> can i set a ext4 type for /boot?
<POQDavid> ok i gtg take care bye
<linux4u> ok I hate to do this. but how can I get rid of all my widget configs?  I cant think of any other way to fix this.
<linux4u> ok new twist, I downloaded some new widgets and I can only add widgets I had added before the upgrade.
<linux4u> ne ideas?
<BluesKaj> linux4u, did you add from the panel options add widgets?
<mydogsnameisrudy> linux4u:  is asking on #kde now
<jovin> hello my kdm keeps throwing me back when i try to login
<HelenB> jovin, That's funny...
<HelenB> I can see you IRCing.
<BluesKaj> jovin, at the login ctl+alt+F1 , then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<BluesKaj> HelenB, funny ?
<jovin> i did, created new user, deleted .kde and now try to reinstall xorg
<jovin> well, it's not the same machine, obviously
<jovin> @HelenB
<BluesKaj> perhaps you should have tried the recovery kernel in grub first
<HelenB> jovin, I was just messing with you.
<jovin> i don't mind :p
<HelenB> as I know people can switch to a different TTY
<HelenB> then irssi from it
<BluesKaj> HelenB, mess around in #kubuntu-offtopic:)
<HelenB> BluesKaj, no
<HelenB> because I is being ontopic. lol
<jovin> hmm
<jovin> i cant purge xorg
<jovin> sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg
<jovin> gives me dependence problems
<BluesKaj> why are you purging xorg
<jovin> wanna reinstall it
<BluesKaj> jovin, sudo Xorg -configure at the tty
<BluesKaj> mkae sure you di sudo service kdm stop , first
<jovin> yes i already did configure it
<jovin> dunno why, but now purging worked
<[Relic]> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<[Relic]> !gnash
<ubottu> Gnash is an open-source Flash replacement. It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<jovin> phew
<jovin> after upgrading 11.10 to 12.04 everything works again
<jovin> awesome
<Daskreech> AlfE_: You mean you would like to pass mount options for the device popup? You would have to do that in /etc/fstab
<Daskreech> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Daskreech
<Daskreech> linux4u: mkdir ~/plasmabkup; kquitapp plasma-desktop && sleep 3 && mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* ~/plasmabkup/ && plasma-desktop&
<AlfE_> Daskreech: I have a bunch of usb drives that i want to give specific rights so i can share them with samba for example
<AlfE_> currently the mountpoint only belongs to the user that mounts it and nobody else has any right to access it
<Peace-> hi guys
<AlfE_> 700
<AlfE_> fstab isn't that ideal for usb drives that could be removed
<AlfE_> and reattached
<Daskreech> AlfE_: you can use the UUID
<Daskreech> Peace-: Peace
<Peace-> Daskreech: :)
<AlfE_> i am using them for all internal disks already and for my external ones, i would like to make it as easy as possible
<Daskreech> AlfE_: you can generate the UUID with the blkid command. as long as you don't format the partition it will always associate the options with that drive
<Daskreech> Ok I'm off
<Daskreech> later
<AlfE_> ok
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: ping. can you guide AlfE_ with regards to mount points?
<cryptodira> i am having trouble getting the screensaver to work with the opengl modules, they cause the entire screen to flash...... amd/64 , ati radion 4200 series graphics setup.... suggestions?
<AlfE_> i had this in ubuntu/gnome, obviously it gives more rights to my mountpoints by default
<BluesKaj> AlfE_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168221
<robertzaccour> I have Ubuntu with Gnome-Shell. Would it be better to install kde-desktop or kubuntu-desktop?
<Peace-> robertzaccour: i would install kubuntu-desktop
<robertzaccour> Peace-, whats the difference? besides extra software
<Peace-> robertzaccour: dependeces
<Peace-> robertzaccour: well kubuntu has a modded stuff
<Peace-> i mean it's not kde vanilla
<Peace-> robertzaccour: btw it's not a good thing what you are trying to do
<Peace-> robertzaccour: i would install kubuntu in another partition
<Peace-> 10 gig is even too much
<Peace-> robertzaccour: in your case you wuld install kde into a gnomeshell installation that mean bad menus , multiple application for the same function and i think a bad performance for kde
<Peace-> iwhen i have installed kde into ubuntu it was not so fast as you could get with a clean installation of kubuntu
<BluesKaj> robertzaccour, kde-desktop and kubuntu desktop are related thru the workspace , but they are different
<BluesKaj> anyway gotta go ....BBL
<anon> test
<anon> hi
<anon> I have problem with network? If i start watching film on youtube, i cant open another one, if first do not finish buffering. Hm?
<HelenB> Is chronical stopping Kubuntu? :o
<pangolin> HelenB, you mean Canonical and no they are not stopping it, they just won't have someone on payroll working on kubuntu full time.
<jussi> HelenB: canonical just stopped paying the lead dev, and he is now employed by another company, so nothing has really changed
<pangolin> but Kubuntu is strong and not going anywhere
<jussi> in fact, we now have 2 paid devs, so we are stronger than ever.
<BluesKaj> chronical , hehe,
<liudas> jussi: i'm really happy about that
<BluesKaj> jussi, employed by another company ..I thought he was assigned other duties within canonical
<liudas> kubuntu is nice distro
<jussi> BluesKaj: no, he moved to blue systems, along with agateau
<jussi> anyway, for more infor -> #kubuntu-offtopic
<HelenB> As long as it doesn't end up turning out hoggy and buggy like Ubuntu I'm okay.
<BluesKaj> what's blue systems all about ?
<ubuntu> how to join freenode on ubuntu-fr, please?
<tsimpson> ubuntu: just put "/join #ubuntu-fr" without the quotes
<ubuntu> ok thaks tsimpson
<cryptodira> anyone here running Opera, if so, how did avoid 'jumpy/laggy' scrolling?
<cryptodira> under kubuntu of course  :)
<mydogsnameisrudy> chromium
<viKtor__> hi people, is kdewallet really worth it?
#kubuntu 2012-04-18
<AngelForget> kubuntu 11.10 is very good
<AngelForget> i test kubuntu 12.04 is very good operation system very very compliment for all staff
<juacom99> Hi, i got a really extr
<juacom99> *extrange porblem with my webcam. When i try my webcam using cheese or phono it work just find, but when i use google hangouts or skype y get an odd red overall color and the background seem to hace streeps
<juacom99> this is the result from lsusb for my cam: Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0c45:613a Microdia PC Camera (SN9C120)
<juacom99> and i found i'm using gspca_sonixj module
<juacom99> any idea what may be causing it?
<darbe> hi
<darbe> I have upgrade problem   http://paste.ubuntu.com/934917/
<darbe> can you help me?
<psykatog> quick question - how can I find out which one of my drives is a usb for unetbootin?
<craigmiller> I'm a Qt/QML mobile/tablet Developer, looking to get my touchscreen mapping app up and running on Kubuntu/Plasma for a demo at LinuxFest NW in a couple of weeks.  Could anyone point me to docs on how to setup Qt Creator on Desktop Linux (Ubuntu) to build/deploy to my ExoPC running Kubuntu/Plasma?
<craigmiller> E.g. With MeeGo, Qt Creator created an RPM and deployed it to the MeeGo device via SSH.  Debugging happened over a socket as well.
<Wolfren> i have a question as to how do i recover my account from the site where i dont have access to a password.
<Wolfren> the name that i operated with specifically is lost because i dont have access to the password.
<Xabster> "the site"?
<Wolfren> my screenname is lost here
<Wolfren> an i wanna get it back
<Xabster> where is "here"?
<Wolfren> this client
<Wolfren> sorry i think in my own termnology and grammer
<Xabster> You're talking about your NickServ account on freenode.org ?
<Wolfren> yeh
<Wolfren> NickServ
<Wolfren> Xab i no longer have access because the password is no longer with me.
<Xabster> I don't know and that question has got nothing to do with kubuntu
<Wolfren> i lost it.
<Wolfren> ok i guess thats a go away sign then sir... thanks for the help.
<Wolfren> im off to other places then.
<Wolfren> bye.
<Xabster> MerlynKorr, try calling your internet service provider and see if they can help
<MerlynKorr> im just trying to get to freenode so that i can get my password for here recovered and i poked them, so i apologise i am a noob at all this.
<Xabster> yeah, sorry for being a dick, MerlynKorr
<Xabster> join #freenode and ask there
<MerlynKorr> its all right im already at freenode waiting for thier answer...
<Xabster> What do you mean? I don't see #freenode in your channel list
<Xabster> Did you open another client to join? And btw. you're already on freenode (note the missing #) which is a network of servers, and #freenode (with the #) is the channel you want to join on that network
<MerlynKorr> right thanks dude.... i got the help i needed... were cool you probably had rough time today?
<MerlynKorr> no punctuation there, sorry.
<MerlynKorr> we're
<MerlynKorr> anyway ill letcha get back to work.
<Xabster> not really, i'm just a dick by nature
<MerlynKorr> lol
<darbe> how can I fix it http://paste.ubuntu.com/935030/
<Xabster> darbe, i'm a newbie but reading the output I can see that it suggests something to you
<Xabster> Did you try that?
<darbe> Xabster: yes i did
<darbe> Xabster: it ddin't fix
<Xabster> then i don't know
<Xabster> maybe you can try it via moun package manager or synaptics package manager
<Xabster> your problem is due to dependencies not being met
<darbe> Xabster: synaptic doesn't work too
<darbe> ok forget it.
<darbe> Xabster: thanks though
<TimPlaz> where can i get the driver of VIA/S3G UniChrome IGP(my vga driver) so I may try compiz effects?
<TimPlaz> anyone?
<ver> hi
<CQ> hello, I lost the part of the toolbar where all the open applications are shown... how do I get that back?
<CQ> I looked for a widget, but no luck
<Tm_T> CQ: you mean task manager?
<almoxarife> it is alive
<almoxarife> how do i ignore channel messages in quassel?
<Xabster> ./part #channelname
<CQ> Tm_T yes, task manager, just found it, thanks... I was looking for applicaiton manager, program manager, programs, etc. but not task ;)
<Tm_T> Xabster: not funny
<Tm_T> almoxarife: which messages you are trying to ignore?
<Xabster> it wasn't supposed to be funny... if you want to ignore channel messages the easiest way is to not join it in the first place
<gsommer> My Kubuntu said there was updates, so I let it update. Not it's stuck on "Installed update-manager-kde" (at 88%) - what should I do next then ?
<gsommer> Not=Now
<root> Hello
<choony> hello i need help wif a simple confirmation on installing kubuntu
<choony> can some1 help me
<choony> any1 there
<choony> hello can some1 help me
<choony> can some1 help me
<Xabster> choony, ask a question
<choony> in kubuntu installation, it does show install windows side by side, you can only choose use entire disk or set manual partition, so how do i choose install side by side
<choony> it does not show*
<choony> will option use entire disk install existing windows side by side?
<choony> damm...
<mydogsnameisrudy> choony:  you want to dual boot ?
<choony> yes
<choony> i want to dual boot windows, but the new kubuntu dont have the option to install existing windows side by side
<mydogsnameisrudy> most likley you dont have an open partition on your hard drive . 4 is maxs
<mydogsnameisrudy> go into windows look at partitions see how many you have
<choony> oh ya!
<choony> okay i go now
<choony> thx dude
<Noorideen> hello
<Noorideen> why my wireless adapter doesnt work on ubuntu
<Noorideen> i have toshiba L305D-S5934
<bazhang> !crosspost | Noorideen
<ubottu> Noorideen: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<bazhang> Noorideen, answer my question in #ubuntu
<jamil_1> hi all
<jamil_1> skype suddently start to give segmentation fault
<jamil_1> it was working fine
<jamil_1> odd
<jamil_1> uninstalled it, reinstalled it and its working fine now
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<liudas> hello where i could find info on kde apps ant meta packages, and how for example remove all kdepim module from kubuntu
<Cenbe> When I'm at work, Kubuntu keeps telling me that my printer at home may be offline. Can I get him to stop doing that?
<zk_> hola
<zk_> alguien que entienda castellano?
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<BluesKaj> liudas, kdepim is part of the kubuntu-desktop pkg . removing it will remove the whole kubuntu-desktop as well
<zk_> ok
<zk_> millesker
<BluesKaj> liudas, why are you trying to remove kdepim ?
<ali> how to install enlightenment environment in ubuntu 12.04??
<Pici> ali : Precise/12.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<ali> how to install in 11.10?
<liudas> BluesKaj: i dont use kmail and all the rest stuf under pim
<Pici> ali: I'd start by installing the e17 package.
<liudas> BluesKaj: that's why i ask is there the way to remove pkg + meta pkg leaving pkg'es i need
<ali> where i will get e17?
<Pici> ali: Its in the package repositories.
<Pici> Use your favorite package manager to install it.
<ali> its not showing in ubuntu soft. center
<Pici> .22
<ali> ok muon package manager worked
<ali> thx
<BluesKaj> liudas, then just disable akonadi configuration by typing akonadi in the kmenu search and stopping the server and in system settings disable nepomuk , and remove kmail and kontact with apr-get or the package manager
<BluesKaj> apt-get
<Pici> ali: np
<ali> how to install xfce?
<tsimpson> ali: install the "xfce4" package
<george_> Hello. I am trying to update to 12.04 LTS, but when I run kdesudo "do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f kde -d", I get Traceback (most recent call last):
<george_>   File "/usr/bin/do-release-upgrade", line 77, in <module>
<george_>     print _("Checking for a new ubuntu release")
<george_> UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xe1' in position 16: ordinal not in range(128)
<FloodBotK1> george_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<george_> What's wrong?
<maco> i doubt it's anything you can fix
<maco> that's a doozy of a crash. i'd report a bug
<maco> though... is your desktop running in english or another language?
<BluesKaj> george_, normally the command to update is just 'sudo do-release--upgrade -d'
<george_> maco: Portuguese
<maco> BluesKaj: his version makes a gui of it
<george_> BluesKaj: I'll try it.
<BluesKaj> yes, and he should do that
<maco> report a bug about the kde ui for do-release-upgrade breaking for portuguese
<maco> because we really *shouldn't* release like that
<maco> i mean, THEY. they shouldn't release like that. i'm not a dev anymore *happy dance*
<BluesKaj> no need for the gui , the terminal gives enough info  IMO, george_
<george_> BluesKaj: are you sure the command is correct? sudo: do-release--upgrade: command not found
<maco> only one -
<maco> not --
<BluesKaj> george_, also update/upgrade in the present OS irst
<BluesKaj> first
<george_> sudo do-release-upgrade -d returns me "No new version found!"
<BluesKaj> george_, sudo do-release-upgrade -d , cut and paste that into the terminal , there's no : after sudo
<BluesKaj> george_, are you on a LTS ?
<george_> No, 11.10
<rekcuFniarB> I always upgrade the system with sudo find /etc/apt -iname "*.list" -exec sed -i 's/oneiric/precise/' {} \;
<rekcuFniarB> sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<george_> rekcuFniarB: never done that way...
<BluesKaj> george_, first of all, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade , then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade . Adter that try release upgrade again
<george_> BluesKaj: no, same thing.
<george_> BluesKaj: on sudo apt-get dist-upgrade I get that the current version of plasma-widget-kimpanel will be keeped.
<Pici> rekcuFniarB: modifying your sources.list and dist-upgrading is bound to cause issues.  There are things that the do-release-upgrade/update-manager programs do that cannot be done sanely within the framework of apt/dpkg.
<BluesKaj> george_, that's fine , you're upgrading your existing packages , not upgrading to 12.04 , now run sudo -do-release-upgrade -d
<rekcuFniarB> Pici: I never had problems upgrading that way
<george_> BluesKaj: $ sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<george_> Verificando se há uma nova versão do Ubuntu
<george_> Nenhuma nova versão encontrada
<george_> That means no new version found
<BluesKaj> Pici, do you know about this do-release-up[grade bug  ?
<Pici> george_: Can you pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list as well as the output from lsb_release -a ?
<BluesKaj> even if he has the upgrade manager set to "upgrade to LTS only" it should still work
<george_> Pici: lsb_release -a: http://paste.kde.org/459524/
<george_> Pici: /etc/apt/sources.list: http://paste.kde.org/459530/
<Pici> hmmm.. I don't see anything that would be causing a problem...
<george_> Pici: never had this issue before.
<BluesKaj> george_, xheck the update manager , make sure OS upgrades are set to enabled or true or yes or whatever will open it to release upgrading
<HelenB> I can't see my drives in Dolphin anymore. :(
<HelenB> What do I do?
<george_> BluesKaj: pre-releases was no checked, not it is. sudo do-release-upgrade -d returned me that  no new version of Ubuntu was found, but now I have lots of updates... don't get it...
<BluesKaj> george_, run the updates
<george_> BluesKaj: ok
<george_> BluesKaj: Well, I have to reboot...
<george_> BluesKaj: Ok, I've installed the updates, rebooted and ran sudo do-release-upgrade -d. But stills returns me that no new version was found.
<BluesKaj> george_, lsb_release -a ..what does that give?
<george_> BluesKaj: Here: http://paste.kde.org/459584/
<BluesKaj> george_, you must have a setting in the package manager or update manager that's preventing the upgrade to a development release
<george_> I've checked at muon and it every possible update is checked
<BluesKaj> what about update manager?
<george_> Now, on software manager at settings, I've tried an update and the list of software could not be downloaded: E: Error http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main Sources
<george_> 404 Not Found
<BluesKaj> oh, the manager isn't disabling the ppas
<george_> BluesKaj: So, is there anything I can do?
<lethu> anyone knows a working alternative to tail for KDE (4.7+)?
<Pici> lethu: whats wrong with tail?
<lethu> Pici, do you mean the plasma widget?
<BluesKaj> yes george_ , alt+f2 , kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list.d , remove any ppas listed there
<Pici> lethu: er. What do *you* mean?
<BluesKaj> oops wrong command george , kdesud dolphin , not kate
<george_> BluesKaj: Can I just disable them on software sources list?
<BluesKaj> they may not be listed
<lethu> Pici, I mean there are two "tails" I know of, the basic one and the widget one you can add to the plasma desktop
<Pici> lethu: you're the one who asked the question.
<lethu> Pici, I don't get it lol sorry
<Pici> 14:31:48 <lethu> anyone knows a working alternative to tail for KDE (4.7+)?
<lethu> wait
<lethu> yes, indeed
<BluesKaj> george_, this may help , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades
<lethu> by tail, in this sentence I mean the plasma widget
<Pici> lethu: there we go.
<lethu> so? :o
<Pici> (and I know nothing about plasma widgets)
<lethu> I see
<Pici> Sorry.
<lethu> Pici, do you know at least if the original "tail" works with KDE?
<Pici> lethu: the cli tool works just fine.  I use it all the time.
<lethu> Pici, ahh nice! Thank you, that's all I wanted to know
<george_> BluesKaj: I"ve removed every file on that folder, still says that no new version was found...
<BluesKaj> george_, check the url posted above
<george_> BluesKaj: Well, I'been on there before... I was doing the way it says...
<george_> BluesKaj: Since it didn't work, I've came asking for help here..
<lethu> can anybody tell me what's the id for the "root window" used by KDE?
<lethu> I guess it should be some plasma related object id
<BluesKaj> george_, the only thing I can think of is to replace your sources , and start over , http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ ...once you ve done that run updates and upgrade and dist-upgrade again , then try release upgrade -d again
<george_> BluesKaj: I see. And where should I put that file, which file should be replaced?
<junfan> Is there any way to get firefox with kde dialogs on 12.04? Every time I have to work with the gtk file dialog's inability to have options I want to smash something.
<junfan> btw, kgtk-wrapper doesn't work. It crashes too much.
<BluesKaj> george_, alt+f2 , kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list that's the sources.list that needs replacing
<george_> BluesKaj: ok, thanks. I'll try that and post the result
<HelenB> How to stop KDE from remember which programs were running in last session?
<HelenB> It is very annoying.
<lethu> HelenB, go to settings
<lethu> system settings*
<HelenB> kay
<HelenB> but where in the settings?
<lethu> go to the bottom
<lethu> then click startup and shutdown
<lethu> then chose "Session Management" on the left list
<HelenB> yes
<lethu> then on the right you should find a "On Login" section
<lethu> there you can check "Restore previous session"
<HelenB> and not start empty session?
<lethu> yup
<HelenB> kay :3
<HelenB> thank you
<HelenB> soo very much!
 * HelenB cuddles
<lethu> C:
<lethu> :)
<lethu> yw
<BluesKaj> How to stop KDE from remembering ..hmm
<HelenB> now for me to sort out xchat to minimize at startup. lol
<HelenB> damn :(
<HelenB> Aaaah
<HelenB> it's xchat --minimize=2
<HelenB> AAAAH!
<HelenB> :D
<BluesKaj> HelenB, I think if you close every app and file before shutting down, with restore session enabled then you'll boot into a clean session ..that's my experience
<lethu> HelenB, sorry I misread your question, it should be "start empty session" rather than "Restore previous session"
<lethu> I thought you were looking for the opposite
<HelenB> KDE wont start xchat minimized. :(
<lethu> HelenB, what are you looking for exactly?
<HelenB> to have KDE start xchat minimized
<HelenB> it will start it not minimized
<HelenB> but it wont start it minimized
<lethu> HelenB, bring up the xchat window
<HelenB> I can start it up minimized from a terminal
<HelenB> and I can start it minimized from my desktop
<lethu> HelenB, then right click the titlebar
<HelenB> Huh?
<HelenB> lethu, then what?
<lethu> HelenB, then go to "Advanced settings" then "Special Widow Settings"
<HelenB> I don't have that.
<HelenB> I don't have a title bar
<HelenB> it's all tiled windowing
<lethu> HelenB, what do you mean bu tiled windowing?
<lethu> s/bu/by
<HelenB> lethu, idk
<HelenB> everything
<HelenB> full screens
<HelenB> like on a phone
<lethu> mhh
<lethu> HelenB, what version of Kubuntu are you running?
<HelenB> 11.10
<lethu> HelenB, have you messed with the settings etc...?
<HelenB> no
<HelenB> it's always been like this
<HelenB> and that's how I like it
<HelenB> that's how Kubuntu runs on a netbook
<lethu> ok, one moment HelenB
<HelenB> :3
<lethu> HelenB, ok, go to "System Settings" again
<HelenB> yes?
<lethu> then on the second row, click "Window Behavior"
<sunnyboy988> hello together =)
<lethu> then on the left list click on "Window Rules"
<HelenB> yes?
<lethu> there you will find a "New" Button on the right side
<HelenB> Yes I see it
<lethu> HelenB, click it
<HelenB> yes
<lethu> HelenB, keep that window open, but meanwhile
<HelenB> hmm
<lethu> press alt+f2
<HelenB> hmm
<lethu> then type konsole
<HelenB> and that does what?
<lethu> then "enter"
<lethu> HelenB, that should summon the app laucnher
<lethu> launcher
<HelenB> it doesn't do anything.
<lethu> k, no problem
<HelenB> but...
<HelenB> I started konsole
<lethu> good!
<HelenB> frol search and start page
<lethu> now type "xwininfo" inside it
<lethu> you should have a different cursor
<lethu> with it you clic on Xchat
<lethu> Xchat's window
<HelenB> lol
<sunnyboy988> i have a problem. I installed the Kubuntu for the linuxMCE. Kubuntu is working, i installed the nvidia driver for my geforce gt 520, and this is working too, because i want to have the sound over the hdmi cable to my tv, i updated the alsa driver to 1.0.25 (newest), but i still don't have sound. But if i do in terminal "speaker-test -c 2 -r 48000 -D hw:1,7 then i hear the test sound. Could
<sunnyboy988> someone please tell me how to set up the kubuntu (with kde) to use the hw:1,7 as the standard sound output?
<HelenB> like I said...
<HelenB> I have tiled windowing
<lethu> HelenB, use alt+tab to switch windows
<HelenB> okay
<HelenB> clicked
<HelenB> on xchat?
<HelenB> in the middle?
<lethu> yup
<HelenB> anywhere on xhcat?
<lethu> yup
<FloodBotK1> HelenB: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HelenB> done
<lethu> yup
<FloodBotK1> lethu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> sunnyboy988, where are you hearing the test sound from?
<HelenB> noooo
<HelenB> stupid bot :(
<sunnyboy988> BluesKay: im sorry, but i don't understand your question =(
<lethu> HelenB, tell me what does it give as "Window id"
<lethu> the info between the quotation marks
<HelenB> XChat: HelenB @ Freenode / #kubuntu (+CLcfjnt #kubuntu-unregged 5:10)
<BluesKaj> sunnyboy988, and do you have pulseaudio installed , if so install pavucontrol as well , it gives options for directing the audio
<lethu> HelenB, ok
<HelenB> :3
<lethu> HelenB, now go back to the Settings window
<HelenB> :o
<lethu> HelenB, use alt+tab always
<HelenB> hmm kay
<BluesKaj> sunnyboy988, speaker test sound from the pc or the tv ?
<HelenB> lethu, yes
<lethu> HelenB, di you get there?
<HelenB> yes
<lethu> ok
<HelenB> cold :(
<lethu> HelenB, now go to the "Window class" property
<HelenB> lethu, yes
<lethu> HelenB, select "Exact Match" then next to it, type XChat
<sunnyboy988> BluesKay: The test sound is generated from the program speaker-test in the terminal, and i hear the sound on my tv over the hdmi cable... I don't have pulseaudio installed. for what is this program? sorry im kinda new with linux
<HelenB> lethu, yes
<lethu> HelenB, ok, now go to the "Size & Position" tab
<HelenB> lethu, yes
<lethu> HelenB, then check "Minimized"
<HelenB> :o
<HelenB> lethu, yes
<lethu> HelenB, and then next to it select "Apply Initially" and then next to it again check "Yes"
<HelenB> lethu, yes
<lethu> HelenB, now click "ok" :)
<HelenB> It done? :o
<lethu> HelenB, should be
<HelenB> oh
<lethu> HelenB, you need to check it now
<BluesKaj> sunnyboy988, open kmenu>computer>system settings>multimedia>phonon>device preference , check the devices listed there to see which ones work with the tv
<BluesKaj> choose the device , and move it the top , sunnyboy988
<BluesKaj> the device that tests ok
<sunnyboy988> blueskaj: i tried that before, too, but non of them is the one for my hdmi sound =(
<BluesKaj> sunnyboy988, onboard or pci soundcard?
<sunnyboy988> yes i have a onboard soundcard, too, but i didn't installed the driver for it...
<sunnyboy988> is there not somewhere like always in linux a config file that i can open and change a value from for example hw:0,0 to hw:1,7? ^^
<BluesKaj> sunnyboy988, depends which card is default ,( card=0 ). do, aplay-l , in the terminal
<lethu> sunnyboy988, there is, or was for that matter
<HelenB> Yayeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
<HelenB> Damn
<HelenB> what a lag
<lethu> back when I used gentoo you could make a config file in your home directory with that setting and it would set that
<HelenB> no CPU fan
<BluesKaj> lethu, sunnyboy988 , that file is usually ~/.asoundrc,  now
 * HelenB cuddles lethu 
<HelenB> Thankies!
<HelenB> :3
<lethu> BluesKaj, yes
<lethu> HelenB, yw :)
<sunnyboy988> BluesKaj: ok, i did the aplay -l:" Card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0 ...; Card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1...; Card 1: NVidia_1 [HDA NVidia], device 3: HDMI 0 ...; card 1: NVidia_1 [HDA NVidia], device 7: HDMI 1 ....
<HelenB> lethu, Now how do I remove the XChat icon from the system tray? :o
<BluesKaj> sunnyboy988, I'm not a pulseaudio fan , but in some cases, incuding my own , it's necessary to use it as a sounderserver for your audio outputs and inputs , recommend installing it and pavucontrol , sudo apt-get install pulseaudio pavucontrol
<lethu> HelenB, there should be an option in the XChat settings
<sunnyboy988> BluesKaj: ok, then i will try it =) *hoping* i will write if it worked or not =)
<HelenB> lethu, but there isn't.
<HelenB> :o
<lethu> HelenB, right click the little arrow pointing toward the top
<lethu> HelenB, then click sys tray settings
<HelenB> lengau, What arror?
<HelenB> *lethu
<lethu> HelenB, in the extreme right of the bar
<lethu> just next to the clock
<HelenB> yes
<lethu> HelenB, then select Entries in the left list
<lethu> HelenB, then look for XChat there
<HelenB> yes
<lethu> and set visibility to Hidden
<lethu> HelenB, then apply and ok
<HelenB> :o
<HelenB> no worky?
<HelenB> og wait
<HelenB> oh wait
<HelenB> it worky
<FloodBotK1> HelenB: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lethu> HelenB, good!
<HelenB> FloodBotK1, no
<HelenB> lethu, I have no CPU fan. :o
<HelenB> and also...
<HelenB> thank you :3
<lethu> HelenB, you welcome C:
<lethu> HelenB, what do you mean by no CPU fan?
<HelenB> C:
<HelenB> lethu, the fan on the CPU
<HelenB> I don't have one. :o
<HelenB> this thing gets too hot
<HelenB> :(
<lethu> HelenB, you mean the physical fan?
<HelenB> yes
<lethu> HelenB, what kind of computer do you use?
<HelenB> Netbook
<HelenB> but it should have one it gets too hot lol
<HelenB> and then the CPU slows down to prevent damage
<lethu> HelenB, have you got lm-sensors installed?
<HelenB> :o
<HelenB> idk
<lethu> HelenB, open konsole then type "sensors"
<HelenB> no it not installed
<HelenB> what does it do? :o
<lethu> HelenB, it gives you the current CPU temp
<HelenB> :o
 * HelenB installs
<lethu> HelenB, wait
<lethu> HelenB, how do you know that there is no fan on your cpu?
<lethu> read : are you 100% sure of it?
<HelenB> lethu, I went to upgrade my RAM.
<HelenB> only to find I only have one RAM slot. :(
<HelenB> damn
<HelenB> lol
<lethu> then?
<HelenB> I also went to replace the hard drive
<HelenB> because a magnet fucked it up
<lethu> phew
<HelenB> I saw the bare CPU
<lethu> HelenB, can you supply the brand and model informations?
<HelenB> 66oc
<HelenB> It's Intel Atom
<lethu> I mean for the netbook
<HelenB> Dell Inspiron 1011
<lethu> HelenB, is there an air exhaust on your netbook?
<HelenB> lengau, a vent?
<HelenB> lethu, a vent?
<HelenB> yes
<HelenB> there are vents
<HelenB> :3
<lethu> HelenB, can you feel air coming out of the vents?
<HelenB> lethu, I can feel radiating heat
<HelenB> I'll get a cooling pad
<HelenB> :3
<lethu> HelenB, it's one of a few options
<lethu> not the lest costly but I guess it should work
<HelenB> :3
<lethu> HelenB, also think about installing lm-sensors and checking your temp(s) regularly
<HelenB> I did
<lethu> good
<HelenB> it's at abnormal temps
<HelenB> 66oc
<HelenB> lol
<HelenB> it's on a book
<FloodBotK1> HelenB: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HelenB> it's also on stilts
<HelenB> so air can get underneath
<lethu> any time intensive apps running?
<lethu> anyway 70 is where you should start worrying
<lethu> 80 is critical
<HelenB> hmm
<HelenB> lethu, Why does it say this? :o
<HelenB> acpitz-virtual-0
<HelenB> Adapter: Virtual device
<lethu> HelenB, how d you get this?
<lethu> s/d/do
<HelenB> lethu, from sensors
<lethu> HelenB, have you first ran the "sensors-detect" command?
<HelenB> no
<HelenB> :o
<lethu> you have to
<HelenB> lethu, I'm getting 59oc now :3
<lethu> HelenB, you can run the "top" command to check if it isn't rather some process of app that is stressing the CPU
<lethu> s/of/or
<HelenB> wait wait
<HelenB> acpitz-virtual-0
<HelenB> Adapter: Virtual device
<HelenB> temp1:        +60.0°C  (crit = +102.0°C)
<HelenB> coretemp-isa-0000
<HelenB> Adapter: ISA adapter
<HelenB> Core 0:       +59.0°C  (high = +70.0°C, crit = +90.0°C)
<FloodBotK1> HelenB: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HelenB> lethu, ^^
<HelenB> I should've pastebined it.
<HelenB> lol
<lethu> HelenB, use pastebin if you want to past multiple line text :)
<lethu> yeah hehe
<HelenB> It didn't look like a lot of lines.
<HelenB> until I sent it.
<HelenB> lol
<sunnyboy988> BluesKaj: i don't know, but i don't get pulseaudio to run... =( i found out now, that i kinda have sound. When i shut down or start the computer i have the sounds of linux on my tv, but everything else is not working... =((( why does everything always have to be so difficult with linux -.-
<HelenB> tsimpson, Nice bot! :D
<lethu> :)
<HelenB> lethu, I thought ISA was ancient. lol
<lethu> HelenB, current days hardware state is so messed up that it's no wonder you ask yourself such questions
<HelenB> lethu, It is? :o
<lethu> HelenB, so many components are ancient but still used every now and then
<HelenB> oh
<lethu> well let's not turn out of topic :)
<HelenB> But I don't have an  ISA port. lol
<HelenB> oh
<HelenB> okay
<HelenB> :3
<HelenB> good idea
<FloodBotK1> HelenB: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HelenB> FloodBotK1, no
<BluesKaj> sunnyboy988, go to the kmenu , type in pavucontrol in search , now check the Output Device settings for hdmi
<sunnyboy988> BluesKaj: i tried it, but there is no program, that i could start. But in the Adopt or in the Terminal it tells me that this program is installed *confused*
<BluesKaj> sunnyboy988, which program ?
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio or pavucontrol
<sunnyboy988> pavucontrol
<BluesKaj> sunnyboy988, type pavucontrol in the terminal
<sunnyboy988> oh ok, now it's starting a program, but i get the error msg: "Connection failed. Connection refused"
<BluesKaj> sunnyboy988, ok ,sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<sunnyboy988> BluesKaj: pulseaudio is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded
<sunnyboy988> oh ok, i think i found an error in pulseaudio, one sec i will fix it
<BluesKaj> sunnyboy988, have you setup pulseaudio in system settings>multimedia >phonon>audio hardware setup
<bkerensa> Riddell: I hear Canonical is keeping the Kubuntu name possibly.... Is this right?
<BluesKaj> bkerensa, http://blogs.kde.org/node/4565
<bkerensa> BluesKaj: Yeah but I heard that Canonical is saying the name cannot be used since BlueSystems is sponsoring it
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> as of today thats the word
<Riddell> bkerensa: I've not heard anything today, got a source?
<bkerensa> Riddell: I PM'ed you
<sunnyboy988> BluesKaj: i think i did too many things on this kubuntu wrong now, so i'm going to install it tomorrow new and try it then again. Thank you very very much for your help and your time
<Zkye> anybody home ?
<BarkingFish> yep
<Zkye> omg!
<BarkingFish> depends on what you need, how fast and how long you have?
<Zkye> It's like seeing light at the end of the tunnem
<Zkye> It took me over 2 hours to get on an IRC channel of ubuntu!
<Zkye> This is about ubuntu, right?
<Zkye> ...
<sobczyk_> hi, is there a way to add additional route when connecting to a vpn?
<ihacks> van fent magyar?
<ihacks> hm...?
<DarthFrog> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<ihacks> oké
<ihacks> köszi
<Daskreech> HelenB: got dolphin showing your stuff again?
<Daskreech> HelenB: Ha Did you run plasma-netbook ?
<Jacqui_> hi
<Jacqui_> +++
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
#kubuntu 2012-04-19
<HelenB> erm...
<HelenB> Why does the Kubuntu installation slideshow say an iPod can be used?
<Xabster> take a guess
<RobertLaptop> Question.  My screen keeps blanking on me.  The Screen Saver is disabled I know there is a 2nd screen option but for the life of me I can't find where that is set.
<HelenB> RobertLaptop, in power management
<HelenB> Xabster, It's false info on the slideshow.
<HelenB> because iPod doesn't even work with Ubuntu!
<HelenB> lol
<Xabster> did you try googling that
<Xabster> +
<HelenB> nope but I know it
<HelenB> lol
<HelenB> It has worked with Ubuntu in the past.
<HelenB> :3
<Xabster> and it does now too
<HelenB> hmm
<HelenB> Xabster, iOS 5?
<HelenB> :o
<HelenB> my iPhone is running iOS 5. lol
<Xabster> HelenB, google
<HelenB> Nobody tell me to google
<HelenB> it's actually quite irritating as I've done that before.
<cerr> hello test, i'm new, anyone here?
<BarkingFish> cerr, Yes there is :)
<BarkingFish> Good morning!
<cerr> good evening :)
<cerr> okay figured it out, thanks... :)
<BarkingFish> First time on IRC? Or just on Kubuntu?
<cerr> \on IRC, well, I have used it before, but a looong time ago... been using Kubuntu for over 10 years now...
<cerr> not new to that :)
<RobertLaptop> HelenB, Everything in power management is disabled?
<tsimpson> cerr: over 10 years?
<cerr> tsimpson: yep, you've read correctly, well ubuntu first and then in 05 i switched to Kubuntu
<tsimpson> cerr: Ubuntu was first released in 2004
<BarkingFish> That's kinda tricky - our first release was 4.10, released 10/20/2004 - so if you've been on over 10 years, I've been in a coma for a couple :)
<cerr> Okay yah,... it was SuSE first, then Suse, then Ubuntu & now Kubuntu... I didn't think I need to go that deep into details lol
<cerr> SuSE 6.4 to be specific, then 7.3, then 8.2., then 10.X (not sure anymore)
<tsimpson> just saying you've used something, that's only existed for 7 years, for over 10 years seemd... odd
<cerr> I paid for these too!
<cerr> lol
<cerr> my 56k modem wouldn't wanna download this
<TimPlaz> newbie here...how do you add favorite shortcuts to folder on desktop?
<BarkingFish> TimPlaz, if you right click on your desktop, the menu there should include "Create new"
<BarkingFish> if you click on Create new - there is a sublist, some of which are links to places, like applications or other folders
<BarkingFish> For example, I see "Link to location (URL), Basic link to file or folder, Link to Application, Link to device"
<BarkingFish> what version of Kubuntu are you running, TimPlaz?
<TimPlaz> 11.10...just installed 5 mins ago
<BarkingFish> ah, it might be slightly different then - you can check though if you follow what I posted above
<BarkingFish> I'm using the beta version which is up for release in about 8 days time
<HelenB> Hey I installed kubuntu 12.04 Beta 2
<HelenB> no wifi
<HelenB> so I go to additional drivers
<HelenB> and I install drivers for the bsm34xx chipset series
<HelenB> but it fails to install
<HelenB> Why?
<HelenB> Is this a bug in beta?
<BarkingFish> HelenB, try using the same line - enter isn't punctuation :)
<bkerensa> HelenB: You could file a bug if you so chose
<BarkingFish> but -
<BarkingFish> !bcm34 | HelenB
<HelenB> bkerensa, I could yes
<HelenB> BarkingFish, NOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<HelenB> don't point me to links
<HelenB> it's annoying
<tsimpson> HelenB: you _will_ be expected to read links to information
<HelenB> I already did what ubuntu.com said for me to do
<BarkingFish> It's also helpful if people are asking about something we get a lot of questions about
<HelenB> I don't want putting in circles.
<tsimpson> support for the pre-releases of Kubuntu is over in #ubuntu+1
<DarthFrog> tsimpson:  Is that support option going to be available once Kubuntu Precise is released?
<tsimpson> DarthFrog: once it's released, support will be in here as normal
<DarthFrog> Of course.  But I'm wondering about support for 12.10 and going forward.
<DarthFrog> i.e. #ubuntu+1 and dev releases of kubuntu.
<tsimpson> I don't think anything will change, but don't quote me ;)
<DarthFrog> :-)
<icallitvera> hey guys i was reading about the sponsor ship Kubuntu was getting and wondering what your opinion was of it
<victorj__> hi, someone wants to talk about kubuntu me now, I have suggestions ...
<victorj__> hello:;)
<bkerensa> ;)
<SteveRiley> what's on your mind?
<victorj__> StevenRiley could have a better messenger, in place of Kopé, see firefox natively ... and a series of things about the union of small distros
<victorj__> kopete*
<SteveRiley> telepathy-kde, currently under active development, will replace kopete. learn more: http://community.kde.org/Real-Time_Communication_and_Collaboration
<SteveRiley> what do you mean by "see firefox natively"?
<coder2> Hello. How to edit /etc/resolv.conf - it cant'be written even as root. Or dow t alter preferred DNS servers list. Network Manager isn't installed. Thanks
<victorj__> I think that unity is strength, should be discutdo seriously, I see a lot of messengers and nothing to beat mlm, kubuntu should grow each has more now, I see many notebooks relcamoções on kubuntu and kde
<SteveRiley> victorj: unity's goals aren't the same as kde's, so it's unlikely you'll see unity in kubuntu. you can create something similar with third-party launchers or panel rearrangements, if that's sufficient.
<SteveRiley> victorj: what's mlm with respect to instant message clients? the only "mlm" i know of is something called mail list manager.
<SteveRiley> victorj: and regarding kde on tablets, Plasma Active is the project to follow. http://plasma-active.org/
<SteveRiley> coder2: please see "man resolvconf" to learn more.
<victorj__> SteveRipley sorry need to clarify, I mean come along with the firefox versions proxmas understand how many programs for me and kopete rekonq the kubuntu needs to be more customizable, so no need to design programs kde
<SteveRiley> victorj: i'm attempting to parse what you're saying, but it's difficult, as i suspect english isn't your native language. my apologies. regarding firefox, are you asking why it doesn't look like other kde applications?
<victorj__> SteveRipley sorry need to clarify, I mean come along with the firefox next versions understand how many programs for me and kopete rekonq the kubuntu needs to be more customizable, so no need to design programs kde
<victorj__> *
<coder2> SteveRiley: Thanks
<SteveRiley> victorj: i'm sorry, but repeating yourself won't help. i'm not understanding what you're saying.
<victorj__> SteveRiley I'm not suggesting that he along with vennha amplicações kde in kubuntu as is done in ubuntu, kubuntu because tenque get stuck all kde applications are not all good for use for example firefox x rekonq amsn (stopped) kopete, the realmete need to merge qt and gtk and improved support for msn, we should pay more attention to msn on linux
<victorj__> SteveRiley I am suggesting that not only will the kde applications, could give to others as espça ubuntu firefox is in bringing*
<SteveRiley> i think i understand what you're saying. but it won't happen. qt and gtk are independent projects, with differing goals. personally, i'd not want them to merge anyway.
<victorj__>  I am suggesting that not only KDE applications in kubuntu, could make room for others like ubuntu firefox is in bringing****
<SteveRiley> have you tried the latest version of rekonq from the kde goodies ppa? it's getting very good. i use it daily now, and have removed firefox from my system
<victorj__> SeveRiley sure ,cool, but I think more should be discussed today in linux and msn. none comes close to windows live, and amsn2 is crawled, BOMs has many programs in linux I think everyone can clash with those of MS, we must promote more msn in linux, what do you think:?
<victorj__> SteveRiley pls
<victorj__> ?
<SteveRiley> i do not use any instant messenger, so i can't offer an opinion of windows live or msn vs. kopete or telepathy, sorry.
<AngelForget> let it be victorj__
<victorj__> what?
<victorj__> AngelForget?
<AngelForget>  must promote more msn
<AngelForget> kopete in must best program for instant messenger
<victorj__> AngelForget yes, mad I do not use it and it is far from reaching the per wlm, because I LibreOffice classic mo by holding close to me is the quality of ms office msn have 'promoted recisa be better I can help with translations
<victorj__> portuguese sure .
<victorj__> bye good night
<victorj__> alguem do brasil
<victorj__> braisilalquem aqui oi
<victorj__> braisil alquem aqui oi*
<victorj__> brasil alguem aqui oi*
<gotzone> go1972
<Xayvier> Hey all
<ronskisika> my X went down. oh well, I guess that's what I get for using backported kde 4.8
<ronskisika> [231400.181] 8: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xed) [0x7f7fe5bb630d]   [231400.197] 9: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x235ed) [0x4235ed]   [231400.197] Segmentation fault at address 0x3e1
<nikolaj_basher> i
<nikolaj_basher> I just installed kubuntu 11.10 on my notebook, and the menu wasn't there it was more a search bar how to make it like a normal kubuntu with at menu?
<nagato_> Hello
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<nikolaj_basher> isn't anyone who know how to fix the menu
<BluesKaj> nikolaj_basher, fix the menu ? ..what's wrong?
<nikolaj_basher> BluesKaj, when I install kubuntu I get a menu instead of search bar
<BluesKaj> nikolaj_basher, can you pastebin a screenshot so we know what you mean
<nikolaj_basher> BluesKaj, Is it take a little wild because I installing it again
<nikolaj_basher> BluesKaj, where can I past picture
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | nikolaj_basher
<ubottu> nikolaj_basher: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nikolaj_basher> BluesKaj, When I use virtuelbox then there is no problem, I will try to install it again when I come home. If I see the problem then I write to you
<HelenB> erm my netbook was updating
<HelenB> when it crashed
<HelenB> so I had to power it off
<HelenB> hard
<HelenB> now my cursor wont move. :(
<BluesKaj> HelenB, please finish your thoughts in one sentence
<BluesKaj> leavge the enter key alone for a while
<HelenB> My netbook was updating when it crashed so I had to do a hard shutdown and now the cursor wont move.
<BluesKaj> can you get to a tty , ctl+alt+F1 , then update/upgrade again
<HelenB> BluesKaj, Why is Linux the only system that's as solid as a rock? :o
<BluesKaj> HelenB, i assume that question is rhetorical :)
<HelenB> Eh?
<BluesKaj> in other words you already know the answer or don't expect one
<HelenB> oh
<HelenB> anyway...
<Oxymoron> Do anybody know what is missing if my system wines over that AF_INET flag, address family for sockets is not supported? What packages do I need to have isntalled for it to work?
<HelenB> BluesKaj, I heard that using dist-upgrade can break Ubuntu.
<HelenB> Is there a way to stop it?
<HelenB> This is my prefered way of upgrading a linux system. lol
<BluesKaj> I use it all the time ..it's a method of upgrading kde packages and desktop
<HelenB> oh :o
<BluesKaj> it doesn't upgrade to a new release
<HelenB> BluesKaj, And it doesn't break your system?
<HelenB> oh
<HelenB> damn :(
<HelenB> I wish it did
<HelenB> How do I use it to upgrade to a new release?
<HelenB> I used it to upgrade from 10 to 11
<HelenB> but then it broke my system
<HelenB> and someone else told me that Ubuntu's dist-upgrade is buggy.
<BluesKaj> sudo do-release-upgrade for a released OS , and sudo do-release-upgrade -d for an alpha or beta ..the -d means it's a development release
<HelenB> oh :o
<HelenB> BluesKaj, Will it break my system?
<BluesKaj> what will ?
<HelenB> upgrading that way.
<Oxymoron> Do anybody know what is missing if my system wines over that AF_INET flag, address family for sockets is not supported? What packages do I need to have isntalled for it to work?
<BluesKaj> HelenB, be more specific , are you upgrading fom one release to the next or just upgrading an existing install?
<HelenB> upgrading from one release to the next.
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron, what are you trying to do ?
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: I am trying to connect client with server, using AF_INET. It complains that my system do not support the adress family ...
<vadrao> Hi, does anybody know how to use divide function in libreoffice spreadsheet. I need to do inverse of (1/X) of a set of numbers.
<BluesKaj> AF_INET. It..what's that, some kind internet protocol , because I've never heard of it
<BluesKaj> ?
 * HelenB cuddles BluesKaj tight in her arm
<HelenB> thank you! :3
<BluesKaj> HelenB, then update and upgrade your install first , then sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AF_INET
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: UDP ipv4 in other words
<DemonWitch> How can i mount a bin/cue image in ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron, you're restricting your connection to IPv4 , when most routers/modems now accomodate both IPv4 and IPv6 which is the default
<BluesKaj> DemonWitch, what media is the image on
<DemonWitch> BluesKaj: my hdd
<BluesKaj> DemonWitch, what kind of image ?
<george> Hello. After not being able to upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 beta 2, I've downloaded an alternate cd and tried to upgrade from it. Lots of unmet dependencies later and sudo apt-get -f install later,  when I run sudo apt-get upgrade to finally install the remained packages, this is happening: http://paste.kde.org/459914/ .Can anyone help me? Thanks in advance.
<DemonWitch> BluesKaj: binary
<BluesKaj> DemonWitch, it's an image ready for burning but if it's videao or audio then VLC can do it
<HelenB> BluesKaj, Wifi wont work.
<HelenB> it's annoying.
<HelenB> I keep getting this problem.
<HelenB> I have a broadcom bsm4312
<george> BluesKaj: I've decided to upgrade from an alternate cd and I'm having lots of trouble, as I posted up there.
<HelenB> Jockey failed to install/activate it
<HelenB> it was working before I had to hard shutdown my system.
<BluesKaj> george, a clean install ?
<george> no, upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04
<HelenB> I checked the jockey log but it's all jibberish.
<BluesKaj> HelenB, look in system>additional drivers
<george> BluesKaj:no, upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04
<HelenB> BluesKaj, That's jockey.
<BluesKaj> george, a seprate /home partition?
<george> BluesKaj:nope.
<BluesKaj> HelenB, if you braodcom wifi driver didn't install then it may be listed in additional drivers as an option
<HelenB> BluesKaj, no
<HelenB> it's listed there
<HelenB> but when I attempt to activate it
<HelenB> it doesn't download/install it.
<HelenB> it fails and asks me to check logs for errors
<HelenB> but the logs are like jibberish to me
<BluesKaj> george, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<HelenB> BluesKaj, Kubuntu doesn't like my wlan card and it's annoying.
<george> BluesKaj:Same error. Short version: http://paste.kde.org/459926/
<HelenB> I shouldn't have to download/install it every now and again it should only have to be downloaded/installed once.
<BluesKaj> george, remove streamtuner , then update upgrade again...you can always install it later
<sebastian_> hi, I've a problem with the network manager: I didn't get any error message
<sebastian_> my situation was: here is an invisible wifi network, so i configured it and nothing happend
<sebastian_> it felt like I'm configuring a black hole
<sebastian_> is this a known problemß
<SunTsu> sebastian_: did you look into log files?
<george> BluesKaj:But it's NOT installed!
<sebastian_> it wites a log file? where?
<SunTsu> sebastian_: it uses syslog, so it's in the usual places
<sebastian_> SunTsu: so the nm gui doesn't have any user feedback?
<SunTsu> sebastian_: only the basic stuff, details are hard to show. That's what log files are for
<BluesKaj> george, I suggest you reinstall to a formatted clean partition... an alternate install into a existig broken system isn't a good idea
<sebastian_> SunTsu: the reason for my problem was: the wifi was not reachable on my position, so I would expect something like: "there is no wifi with that SSID"
<george> BluesKaj:System was not broken before the upgrade. I'll try to install streamtuner and see what happens
<SunTsu> sebastian_: how would nm know? Maybe there is but the ap doesn't answer
<BluesKaj> george, you had dependency probs if I recall
<george> BluesKaj:Yes, AFTER the failed upgrade...
<BluesKaj> well ,it's still broken
<sebastian_> SunTsu: giving no error is the answer? it felt like a bug
<skDn> http://signup.wazzub.info/?lrRef=96db7679  Sing up and earn MONEY only by inviting friends
<skDn> http://signup.wazzub.info/?lrRef=96db7679  Sing up and earn MONEY only by inviting friends
<sebastian_> SunTsu:  at least a "nope didn't worked" would be helpful
<SunTsu> sebastian_: it's not the best way to handle it, I agree, but I can't think of a better way of giving feedback. It's not clear to nm why it doesn't work - and that it didn't work is clear from the fact that you don't see a connection happen
<george> BluesKaj:What happens if I remove streamtuner package from /var/lib/dpkg/available?
<BluesKaj> dunno
<george> BluesKaj:Probably a broken system. But since you've said is already broken...
<sebastian_> SunTsu: and what about a distiction between connection error / password wrong? would this be possible?
<george> BluesKaj:Can't be removed...
<BluesKaj> george, back up your data , then do a clean install from the altrnate cd , altho a normal live cd is better in some ways if your pc is less then 3 yrs old
<SunTsu> sebastian_: That probably would be possible, but I don't see a way for nm to show that via applet - therefore it either is syslog or showing it via kde notifications. But as nm is using wpa_supplicant, which already does syslog...
<sebastian_> SunTsu: than please make it clear, that the user has to look at the syslog to search for errors. this is not obvious for a gui app to just write errors to syslog
<SunTsu> sebastian_: You might want to tell that to the developes
<SunTsu> developers even
<tsimpson> the GUI does not write to syslog, NetowrkManager does
<SunTsu> yeah, the gui part is only an applet that shows NetworkManager's status
<sebastian_> felt like a bug
<SunTsu> lots of things feel like a bug untl you know how it works
<tsimpson> I would agree, but I'd say the bug is in NetworkManager, it should report better errors back to the "client" (GUI)
<HelenB> Dolphin isn't showing my drives and partitions. :(
<HelenB> idk why
<HelenB> but when I do this
<HelenB> But when I try to mount it I get the following
<HelenB> helen@helen-Aspire-M1640:~$ sudo mount /mnt/sda1 /media/DATA
<HelenB> mount: special device /mnt/sda1 does not exist
<HelenB> It's really annoying me.
<HelenB> All I want to do is play some music. lol
<SunTsu> HelenB: as is using return instead of punctuation ;)
<HelenB> I meant sda3 not sda1.
<SunTsu> HelenB: Are you sure that sda3 exists? does dmesg show it?
<HelenB> I'm positive it exists.
<SunTsu> HelenB: please no-paste dmesg showing it
<tsimpson> HelenB: /mnt is not /dev
<tsimpson> devices live in /dev
<SunTsu> er, yes, right
<HelenB> tsimpson, I know devices live in /dev
<HelenB> that's why I'm trying to mount /dev/sda3 to /mnt/DATA
<SunTsu> HelenB: but you try to mount /mnt/sd..
<HelenB> media even
<tsimpson> pastebin the output of "ls /dev/sda*"
<HelenB> helen@helen-Aspire-M1640:~$ sudo mount /media/DATA /dev/sda3
<HelenB> mount: /media/DATA is not a block device
<HelenB> okay
<tsimpson> HelenB: you're doing it backwards
<tsimpson> mount <device> <mount point>
<SunTsu> HelenB: now you are trying to mount the mountpoint onto the device...
<HelenB> You just told me I did it backwards earlier.
<HelenB> make your mind up please.
<tsimpson> no
<HelenB> /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda3  /dev/sda5  /dev/sda6
<tsimpson> I said to use /dev not /mnt
<SunTsu> HelenB: No, you did mount /MNT/sda3 /mnt/DATA
<HelenB> woops
<HelenB> I meant /dev/sda3
<tsimpson> sda3 is there, so try just "sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/DATA"
<HelenB> done
<tsimpson> make sure that /mnt/DATA exists
<tsimpson> then you should see the data
<HelenB> tsimpson, It showing nothing in there.
<HelenB> but there is stuff in there.
<tsimpson> does "mount" show it mounted on /mnt/DATA?
<sebastian_> SunTsu: tsimpson: ty guys.
<HelenB> Dolphin is showing it mounted
<HelenB> tsimpson, Yes it does.
<tsimpson> then you should be able to see whatever is there
<HelenB> tsimpson, But I can't.
<tsimpson> HelenB: how do you know there are files there?
<HelenB> tsimpson, Why wouldn't there be?
<HelenB> I've always known files to be in sda3.
<HelenB> all my music collection is in there.
<HelenB> my documents are in there
<tsimpson> what filesystem does it use?
<BluesKaj> HelenB, what file system format ?
<HelenB> NTFS
<Oxymoron> How do I make this bahs work http://www.pastie.org/3817063 ? I want to have each client and server process and separate tabs as new processes. Now I got new tabs, but the processes do not start in each tab.
<tsimpson> HelenB: what does mount say it's filesystem is?
<HelenB> tsimpson, mount doesn't have a parameter for reading a drives filesystem.
<tsimpson> type "mount | grep sda3", paste that line here
<HelenB> /dev/sda3 on /media/DATA type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<Oxymoron> tsimpson: ?
<HelenB> BluesKaj, How do I apt-get the drivers for b43 wifi drivers?
<HelenB> I don't want to use additional drivers it's not working.
<HelenB> I really need wifi.
<liudas> HelenB: did read here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<liudas> there are few possible ways described
<liudas> but b34 as for me worked OTB from ubuntu 11.10
<HelenB> liudas, Yes.
<SunTsu> HelenB: well, ntfs is a proprietary file system, not too well documented, not native to linux, it could be that you are running into an error there and you don't see your stuff because of that
<HelenB> :(
<BluesKaj> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<HelenB> but it's been working for me since 2010
<tsimpson> HelenB: try un-mounting it, then add "-t ntfs-3g" to the mount command
<tsimpson> it should be using -3g anyway, but who knows
<SunTsu> ntfs isn't one of the simplest filesystems around it has multiple streams and much more complicated stuff
<maco> SunTsu: and it's different depending on which version of windows did the formatting!
<HelenB> tsimpson, still not working. lol
<SunTsu> maco: yeah, lots of different versions. I'd do the hell and use linux to mount it rw, too much ways that can fail fundamentally
<HelenB> just stuff it
<HelenB> can't be bothered.
<HelenB> lol
 * BluesKaj uses NTFS on an external HDD containing the media files ...no problems with mounting the files, just had to make an entry in fstab
<Luddi87> guten tag
<iEatChildren> i have a weird issue with any videos i watch online. the people always appear blue
<iEatChildren> like blue man group blue
<bazhang> iEatChildren, flash video?
<iEatChildren> indeed
<bazhang> iEatChildren, full screen the flash, then disable hw acceleration
<iEatChildren> that fixed it
<iEatChildren> thanks
<iEatChildren> that is odd...do you know why that happens?
<bazhang> no, just the fix. adobe issues are hard to know why
<iEatChildren> indeed. thanks for the fix
<iEatChildren> !
<BluesKaj> glad that sicko left
<bazhang> BluesKaj, pardon?
<BluesKaj> needs no expalnation
<HelenB> BluesKaj, What sicko?
<HelenB> oh yeah
<HelenB> his nick
<HelenB> lol
<HelenB> I EAT CHILDREN!
<HelenB> RAWR
<HelenB> sorry lol
<FloodBotK1> HelenB: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HelenB> I'll stop fpamming now
<HelenB> *spamming
<bazhang> !ot | HelenB
<ubottu> HelenB: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<schlitzer|freihe> hey there i have new lenovo w510 notebook with 1920x1080 resolution, the problem is that fonts are ugly large...
<schlitzer|freihe> i guess the dpi information is reportes wrong by the monitor...
<schlitzer|freihe> is there a way to adjust this?
<dblue> hii
<bloup> .
<george> BluesKaj: After lots of package configs, reboots and fixing missing dependencies, I believe I did "unbroke" my system. Answer was typing dpkg --clear-avail at first place.
<akSeya> hi folks
<akSeya> i'm using a virtualbox machine with windows in seamless mode (it does not shows the window borders nor the guest background). The Start menu and taskbar are in the bottom of the monitor.. when I maximize a window from kubuntu, it gets over the start menu and taskbar. My question is: is there a way to limit the maximized window space so that it does not maximize over the taskbar?
<robotdevil> wow the sign the petition for firefox2qt isnt going that well :-/
<robotdevil> maybe it should be added to channel topic?
<akSeya> i know kubuntu can't know where the windows taskbar is, so i just want to tell kde to not use that ~50pixels from the bottom of the monitor
<akSeya> maybe i could add a kde widget in that space, but only in a small corner... leme try
<akSeya> didn't work.. the virtualbox window skip the panel too
<akSeya> any ideas?
<IAmNotThatGirl> Why is Kubuntu soo CPU insensive on my netbook? I play a youtube vid and it uses up my CPU. I play some music it uses up my CPU. I do many things and they use up my CPU.
<IAmNotThatGirl> I only have an Intel Atom.
<liudas> akSeya: you could use let's say http://snag.gy/ to paste your printscreen
<liudas> it could save you a lot of words
<akSeya> liudas, niiiiice :)
<BluesKaj> akSeya, or pastebinit
<BluesKaj> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<akSeya> well.. it's still not that easy to explain http://snag.gy/kAHci.jpg
<IAmNotThatGirl> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<IAmNotThatGirl> :o
<akSeya> i want to "simulate" a panel over the Windows taskbar so that KDE does not maximizes a window over it
<akSeya> other words.. i would like that Windows taskbar were always on top
<IAmNotThatGirl> akSeya: Windows is offtopic here and KDE doesn't work with Windows. lol
<akSeya> or at least on top of maximized kde windows
<akSeya> IAmNotThatGirl, i know that ^^
<IAmNotThatGirl> oh
<akSeya> that's why i asked to simulate a kde panel over that place
<akSeya> or something on KDE that I could do so that maximized windows don't maximize over a specific area
<akSeya> since virtualbox is in seamless mode, i don't know how to do a "always on top" on virtualbox window
<liudas> win is vb guest?
<avihay> <IAmNotThatGirl> akSeya: Windows is offtopic here and KDE doesn't work with Windows. lol   <- KDE runs on many OSs, includeing windows
<maco> akSeya: for kde on windows, try #kde instead
<akSeya> maco, it's not kde on Windows.. it's windows on virtualbox =/
<maco> oooh
<maco> you could make an additional (but empty) kde panel and put it where itd line up with one end of the windows one
<avihay> what akSeya is looking for is a way to ask kwin to reserve some screenspace for the windows guest taskbar
<maco> regular widgets would be covered over
<akSeya> avihay.. exactly!! thanks god someone can use words better than me :P
<avihay> I guess it can be done with kwin scripting
<avihay> I also think I ran into a program that does that while looking in the repositories a few years ago
<akSeya> oh
<avihay> well, I can't find it :-<
<akSeya> :(
<george> BluesKaj: But now, when I run sudo apt-get autoremove, I get this: http://paste.kde.org/460118/  It doesn't make sense.
<BluesKaj> what doesn't make sense ?
<BluesKaj> it's in portugese
<akSeya> well.. by clicking on vbox taskbar icon on KDE i got it to be always on top.. it's not real thing as maximized windows will have a hidden part under the windows taskbar
<akSeya> it's a temp solution..
<george> BluesKaj: Why remove libreoffice, ubufox? Or those are not going to be removed? Is it safe to run sudo apt-get autoremove, since it's going to remove the packages listed on paste?
<liudas> akSeya: u maximized vbox window?
<akSeya> liudas, it is in seamless mode
<BluesKaj> whenn you run updates the older packages are replaced with new ones when you upgrade
<liudas> so what's wrong? i tshould be this way
<akSeya> it's a mode where it does not show vbox background, just the windows in it
<liudas> i guess
<liudas> akSeya: i got that
<george> BluesKaj: Ok...
<BluesKaj> old dependencies are also remocved with autoremove
<liudas> akSeya: it should be as it is in your case
<george> BluesKaj: Thanks for your time.
<akSeya> hold on.. i got another good printscreen
<liudas> akSeya: you need vbox window above kde panel?
<BluesKaj> george, np , I hope you get it cleaned up ok
<akSeya> liudas, nope.. vbox window is in another monitor
<george> BluesKaj: I'm just glad that I was able to fix my system, although I really disliked the new gray boot splash. :(
<liudas> akSeya: ok rogger that
<BluesKaj> yeah , it's ugly
<liudas> akSeya: what is your goal?
<akSeya> something like this http://snag.gy/0Zbtt.jpg
<akSeya> you see.. now if I maximize a window on the second monitor, it will not use that space on the bottom
<akSeya> buuuut
<akSeya> that KDE panel is over the Windows taskbar
<akSeya> i want all to be like that, but want to view the Windows taskbar
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<liudas> akSeya: ok - kde panel "area" covers vbox full screen mode? yes?
<akSeya> yeap
<akSeya> that panel is ther just to save that screenspace
<akSeya> if i remove it, a KDE window will be maximized on the whole screen
<akSeya> liudas, any idea?! =/
<liudas> akSeya: well i don't know solution. u could try - click right edge of the panel - more settings - and try "windows can cover" / "win can go under"
<akSeya> i tried that already.. but then the other windows will do that too
<akSeya> it's like i want that vbox window ONLY do that
<liudas> akSeya: not sure whether i translated correctly back to en
<robotdevil> Wow, just fired up a computer with 9.10 on it. Forgot how different it looks.
<liudas> akSeya: just tested my vbox with XP everything rocks no problem
<akSeya> really!? if you maximize a window in kde, it does not get over the windows taskbar!??!
<liudas> akSeya: did you install guest additions in win?
<akSeya> yeap
<liudas> akSeya: how do you maximize?
<akSeya> RCTRL+L
<akSeya> it's the seamless mode
<liudas> try rctr + f
<akSeya> oh. .it's different.. rctrl+f makes vbox on top of all windows
<akSeya> do you fell the difference?!
<liudas> akSeya: haha i tryed rctr+l. how do i get back? but win panel is above kde pan
<akSeya> rctrl+l again
<akSeya> but a windows window must be acrive
<liudas> akSeya: DOESNT WORK :d
<akSeya> you must be inside vbox
<akSeya> vbox window must be active
<akSeya> damn.. i am having a hard time to choose the words today
<akSeya> the right words
<akSeya> liudas, got it?
<akSeya> you can also find the vbox titlebar
<akSeya> it is hidden on the bottom of the scrren usually
<liudas> akSeya: yep im good. found how
<david___> hi
<david___> i need to know how do i restore my boot on my hdd
<david___> i got the GRUB and BURG install on usb with kde
<david___> now after a bit setting the super boot manager when the usb is not in it keep saying needs grub why
<david___> so sorry i brb
<david___> ok i am back
<david___> how i restore my windows boot?
<david___> is it possible to install grub on my hdd?
<POQDavid> hi
<POQDavid> anyone here know about GRUB??
<ChrisGagnon> POQDavid: just ask your question, if someone knows the answer they will respond
<POQDavid> ok
<POQDavid> i installed Kubuntu on USB driver but the pc was still fine after a bit playing with BURG and Super Boot manager my windows wont boot and it go to GRUB rescue mode
<POQDavid> USB Drive*
<POQDavid> sorry my wifi failed for a sec
<POQDavid> i am really sorry after i asked about my problem my lan failed 2 times
<POQDavid> i really need to get the windows's boot back plz
<POQDavid> sorry i founf out how to fix it
<POQDavid> found*
<Bauldrick> whats the default network manager now-a-days ?
<avihay> nm-applet
<avihay> !nm-applet
<BarkingFish> !info nm-applet
<ubottu> Package nm-applet does not exist in oneiric
<BarkingFish> wth?
<AS2012> I am new. Can someone please help me with installing Ubuntu to hard drive?
<SunTsu> AS2012: the documentation can
<avihay> !info plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<ubottu> plasma-widget-networkmanagement (source: networkmanagement): Network Management widget for KDE Plasma workspaces. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9~svngit.nm09.20110610.0c83d8-0ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 847 kB, installed size 3592 kB
<AS2012> SunTsu: Where do I find that?
<SunTsu> AS2012: ubuntu.org? ;)
<AS2012> I used GParted to create a GPT & partition/format a 1TB drive to ext3. Afterward, why does it say that there is already 14.81GB on it?
<AS2012> Is that normal?
<avihay> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/installation-guide/index.html
<AS2012> I have no idea where the 14.81GB came from, since I haven't installed Ubuntu nor written to the drive yet
<SunTsu> AS2012: well, there's much overhead, there's reserved space and such
<BluesKaj> AS2012, yes , same hre ..i just formatted my external drive to ext4 and there was 14G used without adding any files ...whatgives?
<BluesKaj> SunTsu, for an exrnal drive without an OS?
<BluesKaj> external
<AS2012> Just from creating a GPT table and then the formatting? I haven't installed Ubuntu yet
<AS2012> BluesKaj: did you have a Windows 7 drive hooked up to the Mobo, by chance? I did, but I wouldn't think it could do anything to my ext3 drive, right?
<SunTsu> BluesKaj: inodes already exist, and depending on there size that can be quite an overhead with 1TB - not to forget 5% reserved space as default
<SunTsu> s/there/their/
<AS2012> Huh? What is Inodes? Do you mean that GParted creates overhead on the hard drive... is this only for ext3, because I don't get any space taken when I format via Windows
<BluesKaj> as no i had an external drive with NTFS , with no OS , just for media storage, but I thougt (mistakenly) that reformatting it to ext4 would make transfer speeds faster
<BluesKaj> AS2012,^
<SunTsu> AS2012: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inode
<SunTsu> AS2012: you probably want to switch to ext4, it has defaults better suited to large filesystems
<AS2012> oh really? OK. Will I see the same phenomenon, a 14GB space taken?
<BluesKaj> AS2012, yes
<SunTsu> not as much, though
<SunTsu> ext uses larger inode sizes, less superblocks etc. as default
<SunTsu> ext4 even
<BluesKaj> SunTsu, well, my external ext4 gobbled 14G without ant files added to the drive or any OS installed
<BluesKaj> any
<SunTsu> BluesKaj: then lower the percentage reserved for root
<BluesKaj> well, i sure hope ext4 is worth the change from NTFS
<BluesKaj> not impressed by the transfer speeds so far tho
<BluesKaj> SunTsu, a bit late for that .. i wasn't aware I coud do that
<SunTsu> BluesKaj: er, no. You can change that anytime you like
<avihay> BluesKaj: your speed bottleneck is probably the USB interface
<SunTsu> tune2fs is what you want. tune2fs -m 0% $device
<SunTsu> yeah, usb is quite a hell for storage
<BluesKaj> avihay, nope it's esata to sata
<BluesKaj> or sata to esata actually
<BluesKaj> i purposely avoided USB altho it's an option
<azadpaki> hi all
<BluesKaj> SunTsu, which is best to adjust the 14G or data partition
<SunTsu> BluesKaj: I don't understand the question
<azadpaki> I guess Data Partition for Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> SunTsu, the external drive autogenerated the 14G partition when I reformatted the external drive to ext4
<BluesKaj> well actaully ext4 generated it I suppose
<azadpaki> I use int_ua script to install Kubuntu on N900 it automatically make ext3 and swap partition
<SunTsu> BluesKaj: er, what 14g partition are you talking about? I thought you said that you have a 1TB partition which shows 14GB usage
<BluesKaj> yes and I'd like to use some of that 14G , since I'm already filling it up quite quickly
<AS2012> I'm back. So is the 14GB due to using GParted or ext format... because that is assuming you are going to need a root?
<SunTsu> BluesKaj: well, if you only see one partition the choice is easy - because there is none
<BluesKaj> yeah , thought so ... bunmmer
<AS2012> Is it calculated as a percentage of the total drive? So if I installed Linux onto an 240GB drive, the space taken would be proportionately smaller, correct?
<SunTsu> AS2012: right
<SunTsu> AS2012: but it doesn't have anything to do with installing something, it's filesystem properties we're talking about
<BluesKaj> well, i hope this change to ext4 is worth the effort
<AS2012> oh yea, right, thanks. In that case, it won't affect the size of the installation, nor image... can I create one in Linux?
<SunTsu> AS2012: image? Sure, ss is your friend
<SunTsu> er, dd, fingers were on the wrong key
<AS2012> how large of a flash drive do I need to put an image onto it? Just the basics: OS, applications, and a few office documents
<BluesKaj> 8g should be enough
<AS2012> dd... is that an application on Kubuntu, or something I need to download?
<BluesKaj> !dd
<SunTsu> AS2012: coreutils, should be installed anyway
<AS2012> BluesKaj, thanks, that's good it doesn't take up 40GB+ like Windows does
<BluesKaj> AS2012, I use a / partition for the OS , and 10G is plenty , still have 3 left for headroom
<AS2012> it's not good to run from a flash drive, though, correct?  Too slow, and lots of read/writing
<AS2012> SunTsu: I searched my programs for coreutils... it's not here...?
<BluesKaj> AS2012, not as a rule , best to have a proper / OS partition on the HDD
<SunTsu> AS2012: it is
<AS2012> BluesKaj, that's my understanding. Is is still nice to be able to carry around the flash drive image to use on any computer (can re-install from it to HD, as needed, correct?
<AS2012> SunTsu: it is on Kubuntu? how do I find it?
<SunTsu> AS2012: it IS there.
<BluesKaj> AS2012, on newer pcs that can boot from a USB , yes
<AS2012> did you create the 10GB partition first, then install OS?
<BluesKaj> yes AS2012 , I always partition the drive first then use manual partitoning options to install the OS...but that's my fav methof
<BluesKaj> method
<BluesKaj> I also create a /home partition
<BluesKaj> some ppl think  a /home is unecessary , but I feel more secure with my data on a separate partition
<BluesKaj> Stuff to do
<avihay> bahh, kwin crashed on me and I couldn't get to a graphical terminal it to kwin --replace it :-<
<avihay> anyone know how to use that $DISPLAY thingy?
<DarthFrog> avihay_:  What's your issue with the $DISPLAY variable?
#kubuntu 2012-04-20
<cerr> Hi everyone!
<cerr> Quick question, what version of libusb is built into the kernel of the current 11.10 version of Kubuntu? Anyone?
<cerr> (running kernel 3.0.0-12)
<Darkwing> in 11.10?
<cerr> Darkwing: yes
<Darkwing> cerr: I'm running a higher kernal but, on google it looks like both libusb 0.1-4 [2:0.1.12-18] an libusb 1.0-0 are in ubuntus 3.0.0-12. Lemme check another couple sources
<Darkwing> cerr: I know I answered in PM but, here it is here for ref. http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libusb&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<Servertx> hi all
<bigbrovar> Hi guys, anyone here running kde 4.8 backport on Kubuntu 11.10 has been able to get the new kde password manager kde secret service (or something like that)  to work ? I can even seem to find it in the repository :/
<coder2> Hello. Please help me with resolv.conf - it becomes empty after boot. I've specified dns-nameservers in the /etc/network/interfaces. After ifdown eth0/ifup eth0 resolv.conf become normal, but why it is empty right after boot? My OS version is 11.10. Network manager is not installed.
<irancplusplus> hhsh
<irancplusplus> test
<irancplusplus> winde doen't work in Kubuntu
<changhe> Hi
<amichair> will kernel 3.3 or later be available in precise?
<Angelforget> no is kernel 3.2.0
<amichair> will it be upgraded at some point? or will remain 3.2 for the next 6 months?
<Tm_T> amichair: will remain, that's the idea of stable release, they stay stable
<szal> amichair: not only for the next 6 months, but for the next 5 years ;)
<eagles0513875> hey guys :)
<eagles0513875> hey guys i am trying to connect to my desktop pc's windows drive what is the best way to connect to it. the pc is on my lan and has a static ip
<Oxymoron> Why doesnt this work? konsole --noclose --new-tab --workdir $PWD -e "$f" I get file not found.
<Oxymoron> The files where $f is the same as the working dir my bash script is in.
<eagles0513875> hey Oxymoron
<Oxymoron> eagles0513875: hi :)
<eagles0513875> im no help there Oxymoron
<eagles0513875> havvent been in this channel in ages :)
<SunTsu> eagles0513875: looks like you are looking for samba
<eagles0513875> humm ok let me try something
<SunTsu> Oxymoron: what does $f contain?
<Oxymoron> SunTsu: "client" or "server"
<Oxymoron> SunTsu: http://pastie.org/3822082
<eagles0513875> bah have try this after i finish upgrading to 12.04
<Oxymoron> SunTsu: I am using it to run server first and then client in same konsole window, but different tabs. Thats when I do running from Kdevelop
<SunTsu> Oxymoron: what are server and client? Scripts, binaries?
<Oxymoron> SunTsu: Binaries
<zk_> moun software center is broken
<zk_> muon
<SunTsu> Oxymoron: in your example above you don't run it with "./" prepended, in your pastey you do. Without it you need to add "." to $PATH, which is a bad idea
<Oxymoron> SunTsu: So how to do it properly then?
<SunTsu> Oxymoron: "./$f"
<SunTsu> like the way you do it in your pastey
<Oxymoron> SunTsu: Which do not work ...
<Oxymoron> SunTsu: The error I get is Warning: Could not find '/ home/joel/Dropbox/KTH/HI1026 - Project, Internet Technology / Project / build / client'. Starts '/ bin / bash' instead. Check your profile settings.
<SunTsu> Oxymoron: Er, you may think really hard why that won't work
<SunTsu> what the heck is that path name?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lethu> hya
<Oxymoron> SunTsu: Absolute path to binary? Is there any chars in my directory name that is illegal?
<SunTsu> Oxymoron: at least here it looks as if that path name is fubar, lots of stray spaces
<SunTsu> "/ home"? " Project / build / client"?
<Oxymoron> SunTsu: Ah sorry, no it is not spaces between, I did google translate :D
<SunTsu> Oxymoron: still, how can "./client" end up with a fully qualified path name? You are not telling us everything. Please, paste everything you are doing exactly like you do it and do the same with the results
<SunTsu> Oxymoron: else we're running aroung inside a huge fog
<Oxymoron> SunTsu: This is exactly what I do at the moment http://pastie.org/3822219
<SunTsu> Oxymoron: Then konsole doesn't like that path, try it with something more sane
<Oxymoron> SunTsu: Why should it be different than other ones? Just want the freaking binaries to run parallell in two different processes in whatever bash that will run it.
<SunTsu> Oxymoron: Well, I asked you to paste stuff, and you did only paste part of it, I offer you something to try, which you don't want to. Good luck from here
<Oxymoron> SunTsu: No I paste ALL of it ;) I tried different things, nothing works.
<Oxymoron> Konsole is bugging
<SunTsu> Oxymoron: No, I asked you to paste everything you do, which you didn't, you only pasted that script. I asked you to paste the results exactly the way they are, which you didn't. I addition you argue with me. As I said, good luck, I don't want to put more effort in helping you than you do in helping me help you.
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron, maybe you should stick with one chat instead of posting in 2 , that's bad behaviour
<Oxymoron> seriously ...
<BluesKaj> SunTsu, he's busy trying get answers in 2 chats at once
<Oxymoron> I pasted evrything, both error result and bash script.
<SunTsu> Oxymoron: Welcome to my ignore list, have a nice stay
<Oxymoron> Both my pasties get same end result, so please no difference.
<BluesKaj> !COC | Oxymoron
<ubottu> Oxymoron: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<BluesKaj> SunTsu, he was posting in #kde as well ...he fianlly admitted he was try to run the script from kdevelop
<SunTsu> BluesKaj: I don't care. I don't people who don't want to work with me resolving their problem
<SunTsu> er, put a "help" wherever you see fit in above sentence ;)
<BluesKaj> :)
<BluesKaj> he's the type , "a little knowledge is a dangerous thing"...bites off way more than he can handle , then expects us to get him out of his jams ...he's been doing this for yrs ...never properly researches his probs or projexts , tthen he expects us to hold his hand
<BluesKaj> frustrating
<lethu> talking about Stallman by any hazard?
<BluesKaj> nope ..
<lethu> oh, k
<BluesKaj> oxy-moron
<lethu> I see
<MrWobz> Hello does anybody have experiance sharing an internet connection ?
<lethu> Hello MrWobz
<jussi> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<SunTsu> MrWobz: ask what you want to know or state your issue
<MrWobz> I need server a to let server b use the internet feed from the nic1 while giving out on nic2
<MrWobz> Basically I have a server colocated, I want to colocate another but dont want to buy a switch
<MrWobz> I am only allowed one internet feed, both servers have two nics
<MrWobz> basically Im pretty sure it can be done via /network/interfaces
<pangolin> MrWobz, see what ubottu just said
<MrWobz> yes thats an iptables method
<BluesKaj> MrWobz,  this is not an exact example of what you're looking for , but it might help http://nixcraft.com/networking-firewalls-security/17041-how-configure-2-nics-one-lan-other-internet.html
<eagles0513875> wowie :D
<eagles0513875> 12.04 is zippy
<eagles0513875> on my netbook
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: there is also untangled which is debian based and has an easy to manage webinterface for all sorts of aspects
<eagles0513875> you need 2 nic's with it one for the external interface and one for internal interface
<MrWobz> BluesKaj that is what I want, I have static ip routing for eth0 (internet) but in regards to eth1 the ip addresses and broadcast info...  will that be the new ips that ive been allocated? also gateway? Do I use what gateway they have set up for me or do I configure a gateway and dns server on of the servers ?
<BluesKaj> MrWobz, if you are using static IP on LAN then list those in /etc/hosts.allow , and the dns nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf ...if you have a  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d file might overwrite the resolv.conf file so you have to list the dns nameservers there
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, it's not me who's trying to configure 2 nics
<eagles0513875> ok im just saying if you want to relay the message
<MrWobz> Okay, If somebody can help me out via PM I will donate to a charity of their choice... im in a bit of a rush and this is a first time deal for me
<BluesKaj> MrWobz, I have no experience with 2 nics connected to the same gateway ...I use a router
<eagles0513875> MrWobz: are you trying to setup some sort of security or something?
<MrWobz> no im trying to colocate my second server but ive just been told im only allowed one internet feed
<BluesKaj> I was hoping that URL wouls answer you questions
<BluesKaj> colocate ..what's that mean?
<MrWobz> putting a server into a datacentre
<BluesKaj> I understand co-locate but in terms of connections?
<BluesKaj> MrWobz, too bad you can't find a router somewhere
<MrWobz> BluesKaj paying for a switch is an extra £20 a month,
<BluesKaj> or a hub
<BluesKaj> without modem
<MrWobz> I dont think you understand what Im trying to do, I have 1x 100mb line
<MrWobz> only allowed one cable,
<MrWobz> so I need to have server one share internet with server two so server two has its own outbound ips
<MrWobz> I need one nic to work like a switch
<BluesKaj> I suppose I don't ..I picture 3 pcs connected to a router which then feeds the internet modem
<BluesKaj> I think I get it , but my experience with configuring server nics is nil
<BluesKaj> MrWobz, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/basic-kubuntu-router-dhcp-functioning-what-about-internet-accessk-887816/
<velayo> Hi there
<BluesKaj> hey
<velayo> I'm new to kubuntu and need some help.
<jessie> What's up?
<BluesKaj> velayo, just ask your question
<velayo> I installed precise on my laptop and although its working perfectly, it wont let me set my secondary desktop to : left of
<velayo> the main laptop screen
<velayo> I can't change the absolute value from the laptops lvds.  My laptop is an HP G62 Ati Vision gpu
<BluesKaj> secondary desktop ?
<jessie> So you have 2 screens?
<BluesKaj> or virtual desktop?
<velayo> yes secondary
<velayo> vga output
<jessie> And you are attempting to do this with the system settings option?
<velayo> @jessie yes with the system option
<jessie> Interesting. I've never used that to configure my dual screens, so I am not going to be of much help.
<unknown__> hey
<velayo> what do you use?
<velayo> @jessie do you mind telling me how do you configure it?  Is it fidling with xorg settings?
<jessie> I use the nvidia-settings tool.
<jessie> I use the proprietary Nvidia driver, so the tool works well for me.
<unknown__> This ubuntu is pretty cool (Y)
<ct529> hi everybody .... I do not seem to be able to migrate all my old emails from 474 to 482 .... when I launch kontact it keeps crashing
<velayo> @jessie I tried using the ati config thing but it messes the system's ability to wake from sleep.  The comp actually thinks that there are two monitors conected regardless
<ct529> it has started happening since I migrated from 11.04 to 11.10 (kubuntu 11.10 64bit with kde 482 now)
<ubottu> Error: KDE bug 482 could not be found
<Xabster> Anyone else have problems with skype crashing (stops to respond and needs to be restarted via kill -9 PID) ?
<dewar> hello hello. i have a sata hardrive plugged into kde and os is not seeing it when i fdisk -l
<BluesKaj> !kmail | ct529
<BluesKaj> !info kmail | ct529
<ubottu> ct529: kmail (source: kdepim): full featured graphical email client. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.4+git111222-0ubuntu0.1 (oneiric), package size 1007 kB, installed size 3868 kB
<genii-around> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Final/Kubuntu/Kmail2 has some stuff to try
<BluesKaj> hmmm, there used to be a factoid about upgrading kmail and the problems with migratng contacts and eails
<BluesKaj> emails
<Darkwing> Xabster: Are you using skype from the site or, repositories?
<ct529> BluesKaj: thanks but .... wher eis the information? :-)
<ct529> Xabster: I solved it by installing the package static
<ct529> Xabster: it seems to work
<Xabster> Darkwing, i honestly forgot...
<Xabster> ct529, package static? what is that?
<ct529> Xabster: go to the skype website and download the package that uses the static libraries, not the shared libraries
<Darkwing> I've just enabled canonical partners and installed it via apt
<BluesKaj> ct529, use genii-around's post above and scroll down to Failed Migration
<ct529> BluesKaj: genii-around: yes, this is what I am doing at the moment .... :-)
<Xabster> ct529, okay, got it - do you know how i make the extracted executable "look like" it has been installed so that my launcher recognizes it?
<henry_> hello
<henry_> anybody here
<BluesKaj> guess not :)
<BluesKaj> BBL
<HelenB> How do I find the Window ID of a program?
<hispeed88> Hi
<hispeed88> someone here :)?
<tsimpson> HelenB: open a terminal, type "xwininfo", then click the window you want to know the ID of
<lethu> hello hispeed88
<lethu> hispeed88, just go on about your question if you have any
<hispeed88> no questions yet lethu will begin with using Linux this weekend -> Linux winn :)
<lethu> hispeed88, nice, good luck!
<hispeed88> thanks yes it will be a long way. After 15 years windows. I have tried once Archlinux but this was a little bit confusing to start-up and now I thought about this step another few years and yesterday I just said.. yes now it's time to begin a switch/move
<HelenB> tsimpson: thanks for the reminder :3
<lethu> hispeed88, never too late to make the switch ;)
<lethu> hispeed88, I suggest you try the livecd environment before installing, one never knows
<hispeed88> yes that was my idea i found a good installation guide on a german website (i'm swiss)
<lethu> good
<HelenB> tsimpson: that's funny though...
<HelenB> I got the ID right.
<HelenB> I set up the Window behaviour of Quassel to start up minimized. lol
<HelenB> and it starts up
<HelenB> but not minimized
<HelenB> there are no settings for it within quassel.
<hispeed88> today i can't start because maybe i have to use this laptop ;=) for streaming a movie on my TV ^^ women visit :D you never know
<lethu> HelenB, the id you are supposed to use is "Quassel" not the number series
<lethu> hispeed88, :)
<HelenB> lethu: I didn't use the number
<HelenB> I used Quassel IRC
<lethu> HelenB, try just "Quassel"
 * HelenB sighs
<lethu> brb
<HelenB> lethu: is window behaviour case sensative.
<HelenB> the Window class decapitalized.
<hispeed88> lethu from where are you?
<HelenB> okay brb
<hispeed88> HelenB back in town
<HelenB> oh
<HelenB> hispeed88: Eh?
<hispeed88> just said that youre welcome back
<hispeed88> we used to say that when we were younger :D
<hispeed88> my last irc chat is a few years ago
<HelenB> kay
<HelenB> erm...
<HelenB> It's annoying that everytime I log in KDE needs access to the kwallet.
<hispeed88> what is kwallet?
<tsimpson> so set the password to blank
<HelenB> How?
<HelenB> It set it to my login pass.
<HelenB> How do I blank it?
<tsimpson> go into the wallet manager, right-click the wallet, change password
<tsimpson> just press OK
<HelenB> hispeed88: It's that things that you put your money in! :3
<tsimpson> and as for quassel, you can right-click the window title, or press Alt-F3, then go to Advanced -> Special Application Settings
<hispeed88> first.. i'm guy and i'm not blonde :D i will see it when i have installed kubuntu
<tsimpson> then Size & Position, and check the "Minimized" box, and choose "Apply Initially", and press OK
<HelenB> I know
<HelenB> I know I know
<HelenB> lol
<HelenB> I did that ages ago
<FloodBotK1> HelenB: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tsimpson> hispeed88: It's the secure information storage system used in KDE, for passwords, WiFi keys etc
<HelenB> FloodBotK1: Ignored.
<tsimpson> HelenB: it's a bad idea to ignore the bots
<HelenB> tsimpson: They keep highlighting me and it's annoying.
<tsimpson> then stop flooding...
<HelenB> brb
<BluesKaj> she has a habit ..addicted to the enter key
<HelenB> What?
<HelenB> It failed again :(
<BluesKaj> you're ddicted to enter key
<BluesKaj> addicted rather
<BluesKaj> poor rekonq it's a mess on 1920x1080
<ct529> BluesKaj: why?
<ct529> BluesKaj: genii-around: it seems to be migrating btw
<genii-around> ct529: Good!
<hispeed88> can't wait to install kubuntu :D
<DarthFrog> No reason to wait.
<hispeed88> I do have one
<copacetic> I am running Kubuntu 12.04, I just did an update today and restarted my system, I get to the log in screen, but after logging in rather than booting my desktop I just get a black screen, all I can see is my mouse pointer, and it just hangs like that, can someone tell me how to best debug this problem
<ScottyK> Greetings! Is there a way for Dolphin to search for files with only a lower case extension (.jpg) instead of upper case (.JPG)?
<HelenB> Why wont Kopete work?
<HelenB> I click add user and nothing happens.
<lethu> HelenB, what protocol are you wishing to use?
<HelenB> lethu, IRC if possible. lol
<lethu> huh
<lethu> don't you have XChat or Quassel already for that?
<HelenB> ?
<HelenB> lethu, it's annoying
<HelenB> on my netbook
<HelenB> just tell me
<HelenB> how do I add a user?
<FloodBotK1> HelenB: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lethu> HelenB, I have never tried using irc on kopete, sorry :s
<lethu> furthermore, Kopete isn't that stable to my knowledge
<HelenB> oh
<HelenB> hmm okay :3
<HelenB> lethu, I'm trying to use a client that is supported by the notification indicator.
<HelenB> Quassel was annoying
<HelenB> and so is Konversation
<lethu> HelenB, you might want to try Pidgin then
<tsimpson> will you please just lay off the enter key
<tsimpson> use a comma, it's much easier to read
<HelenB> lethu, It uses channel tabs but I want channel lists.
<HelenB> Also pidgin isn't supported by message indicator.
<lethu> HelenB, it is
<HelenB> It doesn't say it.
<HelenB> I don't want tabs for my channels.
<lethu> it shows KDE notifications for me
<lethu> mhhh
<lethu> HelenB, you could try IRSSI
<HelenB> lethu, No because I want lists for the channels.
<HelenB> Irssi is an ass to set up.
<lethu> lol
<HelenB> Also when someone highlights me KDE wont notify me.
<lethu> mhhh
<BluesKaj> must be tqlking about the irssi gui version
<HelenB> lethu, Does pidgin support facebook chat? :o
<lethu> HelenB, let me check
<lethu> HelenB, yes it does
<bazhang> pidgin-facebookchat   HelenB is the package
<HelenB> bazhang, Why would I need to install that when I can just install pidgin and configure a facebook account in there?
<brad__> random comuter trouble shoot here... people in youtube videos have blue skin, even after restarting the brwser, ideas?
<Pici> brad__: right click on the video to get to the flash preferences, and then toggle hardware acceleration.
<Pici> You might need to go to fullscreen to do that.
<brad__> pici; i disabled hardware acceleration and it worked! what is that btw?
<savio> hey i'm having problem while loading opengl driver in desktop effects
<savio> anyone help?
<Pici> brad__: Has to do with how flash talks to your graphics card.  I haven researched the bugfix myself though, just have seen others get things fixed with that solution.
<brad__> pici any reason i should need to turn it back on that you're aware of?
<Pici> brad__: Unless you're having really bad problems with dropped frames, you shouldn't need it.
<brad__> thanks a lot
<Pici> np
<waeter> can anyone tell me why i have, or more importantly how to fix the fact that in my grub i'm only showing 3 recovery kernels and a windows partition? :(
<Xabster> skype can't figure out my mic because of pulseaudio - anything i need to know?
<Angelforget> Kubuntu 4.12 Beta 2 is great compliment to all the staff
<jessie> Yeah, so far I am loving it. After the few bugs I had got straightened out, life is now good.
<Angelforget> jessie, say that with the latest updates and no bugs then there are only 5 days to official release
<graft> so, how do i map a shell command to a keyboard shortcut?
<graft> i thought this would be a pizza cake, but i'm drowning in confusing menus
<lethu> graft, go to Settings
<lethu> system settings*
<lethu> then "Shortcuts and Gestures"
<graft> you mean the input actions stuff, yeah, i found it
<graft> terrible design
<graft> and i mean TERRIBLE
<lethu> graft, well I didn't have any problem with it
<graft> you can use it, sure... it is just really badly designed
<lethu> might be a question of taste or something along those lines
<graft> like why is the first tab when you click on something "Comment"?
<graft> makes no sense
<graft> you can call it taste, but to some extent it is just objectively bad
<lethu> graft, be glad you have the option to set shortcuts at all
<lethu> if you were under Windows for instance you wouldn't even dream of that
<lethu> >custom shortcuts
<graft> what's your point? that things could be worse?
<lethu> graft, exactly
<graft> my point is things could be better, so, i guess that's just a difference between us
<lethu> graft, then post a suggestion on the KDE community message board and try to contribute
<lethu> besides, one can't really complain about *free* stuff...
<lethu> let alone free stuff which you can modify or influence
<graft> sure, i can do that, and i often do if i feel it would be useful
<graft> still, i feel like i have the right to complain if i feel like it... just because it's free doesn't mean i can't have an opinion about it
<jessie> How else would it be improved if no one complained?
<lethu> well, I have obviously made a mistake, I called your behavior "complaining" whereas it actually was bitching
<graft> i guess lethu's point is, complaint is only useful (and therefore allowed) if it's in a forum where it can result in change
<maco> hey folks, lets keep it civil
<maco> and less with the swearing, yeesh
<maco> by which i mean: no swearing
<lethu> yeah, well it wasn't me who used such means as HYPERBOLE and redundancy first as if I was touched in my dignity or who knows what else....
<lethu> and yes graft, you guessed it right
<lethu> you aren't going to make things progress by complaining here
<lethu> *here* is merely a support place
<lethu> not a feedback collecting one
<jussi> graft: bugs.kde.org is th place, preferably with a description of how it should be done.
<tiziana> hi
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<markburberry32> good morning.  Wonder if anyone's about to help me with something - i'm housesitting for a friend, he's let me use his computer which is running something called 12.04 LTS - something just popped up on his machine, I don't know what it is, and I don't want to press it in case I break something.
<markburberry32> I should mention, I don't normally use KDE - my own machine at my house runs on Debian 6.0.4
<markburberry32> The thing is in the system tray on his taskbar, and it looks like a cogwheel with an arrow pointing downwards in it.
#kubuntu 2012-04-21
<ussher_> ##php
<ussher_> oops sorry,
<flyleaf> sudo: unable to resolve host is the error i get http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=799896 i read this but both files are the same hostname
<S4L> hey all, doing a fresh install with new hard drives, NTFS isn't an option for formatting my storage drives?
<Jeff2412> anyone know of a good channel for finding some information on pyrit
<steve543> well
<thedudefornow> anyone use pidgin here?
<ussher_> thedudefornow: i do sometimes.
<thedudefornow> How do you remove the alert windows the appear when someone signs on?
<thedudefornow> that appear I mean
<ussher_> maybe in the preferences.  i can see the option for play a sound.
<ussher_> not sure.  cant say i remember seeing any popup notifications though
<thedudefornow> I keep getting them in the center of the screen or at the bottom toolbar
<ussher_> under the 'sound' tab there is a sound event for "person leaves/enters chat"
<ussher_> did you look at the checkboxes in the 'plugins'
<ussher_> perhaps "libnotify popups" is checked on yours.
<thedudefornow> yea, that's weird, it's only one checked
<thedudefornow> see if that fixes it
<ussher_> bingo i reckon.
<Syria> Hello, I am using kubuntu 11.10 and when i shut down the machine with skype and thunderbird running for an example they start again automatically on the next boot! how can I cancel that please?
<ussher_> Syria: is in system settings
<ussher_> then into startup / shutdow "default leave option"
<ussher_> set it to "end current session"
<ussher_> and "on login" set it to "start with an empty session"
<Syria> ussher_:  Thank you. :-)
<hispeed88> good morning kubuntu users
<hispeed88> lethu are you here?
<victorj__> hiiii , I have big plans for this new journey in kubuntu, I can solve problems in the Portuguese translations com, whatever is in my power >D
<victorj__> http://www.amsn-project.net/forums/index.php?topic=8399.0 [04:42] <victorj_> http://www.amsn-project.net/forums/index.php?topic=8393.0
<victorj__> I have big plans for this new journey in kubuntu, I can solve problems in the Portuguese translations com, whatever is in my power >D:?
<victorj__> hey, who supports the union of smaller Linux distributions with large distributions?, these distributions only delay producing best quality of major Linux distributions, use the term "unity is strength"
<AngelForget> Kubuntu 12.04 beta 2 is very good more compliment for only staff
<ltlynx> Is it possible to open dolphin with a selected file?
<ltlynx> Is it possible to open dolphin with a selected file?
<den> Всем привет
<den> Из россии есть кто?
<hispeed88> Jupiii 30 minutes and then time to install my first kubuntu :)
<den> Народ подскажите, пытаюсь скомпилить бинарный файл на Линухе, мне выдаёт: bash: ./daemon: не удалось выполнить бинарный файл
<den> В чём может быть проблема?\
<rork> !ru | den
<ubottu> den: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<den>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<den> Набрал=))))))))))))))))))))))
<den> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<den> Где набрать то блин..........
<den> Where to recruit this team need?
<hispeed88> is someone here and can help me if i have any question whil i'm installing kubuntu :)?
<hispeed88> :) jupiii
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<hispeed88> lol i like the explanation
<rork> hispeed88: just ask the questions you have, someone might answer it
<kbroulik> what's the reason whenever flashplugin-installer gets upgraded, flash stops working and I have to uninstall and reinstall it to have it working again?
<hispeed88> do you have any recommendations for the partitions? I mean how many GB and how many? which ext?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<cocoa117> anyone know how to install kde-config package in ubuntu 11.10 64 bit? it appears in kde4 doesn't have kde-config anymore, it only exist in kde3
<Nikty> Hi! Trying to get USB wiriless adapter working here. It's handled by rt73usb module, but somehow connection is lost after a while.
<Nikty> Kubuntu 11.10. Going from FreeBSD and things are so messed up here :(
<BluesKaj> Nikty, what does , sudo modrobe rt73usb, output ?
<hounddog> BluesKaj, finally got my graph‎ics working :) just tried again... thx again for your help the other day
<hounddog> now on to sound.
<BluesKaj> hounddog, what does aplay -l , give
<BluesKaj> hounddog, and , sudo lshw | grep snd , this will tell which audio driver is installed
<hounddog> BluesKaj, got it work‌g alllready :)
<hounddog> ups
<hounddog> got it working allready i mean
<hounddog> so currently all seems good :)
<BluesKaj> good , which audio chip , just curious
<hounddog> just a sec :)
<hounddog> BluesKaj, http://pastie.org/3828342
<BluesKaj> hounddog, ok
<hispeed88> where can I see what wireless adapter I have i mean which chip ? and how, where can I download and install to use my WLAN?
<BluesKaj> hispeed88 , what does the network manager show when you cick on it
<hispeed88> i don't find the network manager i have open now: System settings
<BluesKaj> hispeed88, what about the panel  does it show a connection icon ?
<hispeed88> No not at all bluetooth connection is working
<BluesKaj> kmenu>apps>system>network manager
<BluesKaj> hispeed88,^
<hispeed88> BluesKaj no Network Manager there but terminal and Additional Drivers?
<BluesKaj> additional drivers might show a wifi driver ..not sure
<hispeed88> lol -> Downloading Package indexes failed.... if I click on additional drivers
<BluesKaj> hispeed88, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<hispeed88> sorry i'm really new my first installation of linux...so i don't really get it
<hispeed88> I can't download because I don't have a connection.
<BluesKaj> do you have an ethernet connection ?
<hispeed88> <-- Needs noob support ^^ if someone has enough time feel free
<hispeed88> not in the same room ^^ but yes it's possible
<BluesKaj> cable connection?
<hispeed88> yes :)
<BluesKaj> best to connect it to the ethernet and run those commands in the terminal
<hispeed88> ok
<BluesKaj> will be difficult to get wifi working otherwise
<BluesKaj> we need to download drivers etc
<hispeed88> BluesKaj i'm back :D
<hispeed88> cool now i can see the wlan connections
<BluesKaj> hispeed88, do you see network manager?
<hispeed88> internet is working over wlan :)
<BluesKaj> ok great :)
<hispeed88> but i'm sure next question will come
<leo77> Hey. How do I activate the desktop cube? I can see it rotating when I press the shortcut to switch to next desktop, but how do view it so it looks something like this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Kwin-cube.jpg ?
 * leo77 tries in #kwin
<BluesKaj> leo77, for those effects I think you need compiz
<leo77> wikipedia says that's Kwin's cube...
<jussi> leo77: system settings -> desktop effects
<jussi> then "all effects"
<AngelForget> Kubuntu 12.04 is very good
<leo77> jussi, Um, yeah. That's where I am. If I enable "Desktop cube animation", I get to see a cube for a few milliseconds when switching..... erm never mind
<jussi> AngelForget: please use the chat channel for non support stuff :) ( #kubuntu-offtopic)
<leo77> Now CTRL+F11 works, but didn't do jack when I first tried it. Weird.
<leo77> jussi, thanks
<AngelForget> thanks jussi
<jussi> leo77: great
<jussi> AngelForget: yw
<leo77> So... I installed Ubuntu first (with Unity) but I hated unity, so I installed and am using KDE. Should I be asking for support here or in #ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> hmm , ctl+f11 just pumps the screen in and out , no cube animation like shown in the wiki
<leo77> BluesKaj, drag it with mous
<leo77> *mouse
<leo77> Doesn't seem to be a way to enable it with mouse alone.. That would be awesome. I used to have alt+middle button as activator in compiza :/
<BluesKaj> leo77, kde is kubuntu , make sure you install kubuntu-desktop as well
<leo77> I did apt-get install kde-full
<BluesKaj> nope install kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> dragging the mouse does nothing , with ctl+f11 here
<leo77> Weird. Works here :/
<leo77> k, kubuntu-desktop installed. Thanks.
<BluesKaj> leo77, I disabled present windows and got the bube animation working ..cool , who needs compiz :)
<BluesKaj> bube=cube
<leo77> bube... I like that name better lol :)
<BluesKaj> :)
<jussi> leo77: yeah, when you need support with KDE/kubuntu stuff you ask here
<BluesKaj> bubecube
<BluesKaj> he, now the cube animation disappeared again ...wth!
<leo77> Hey. When I try to run any graphic app with sudo, I get: (synaptic:2966): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<leo77> (the above was when I tried sudo synaptic). How to fix that?
<tsimpson> !kdesudo | leo77
<ubottu> leo77: In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<leo77> tsimpson, thanks, but I get the same thing after I enter the password in kdesudo
<tsimpson> leo77: don't run kdesudo as root either, just as your normal user
<leo77> Well, of course. That's what I did
<tsimpson> are you in a GUI environment, and is the DISPLAY environment variable set in your shell session?
<leo77> Here's what I got when I ran kdesudo: http://paste.kde.org/461030/
<leo77> Yes, I'm in KDE, DISPLAY is set to :0
<tsimpson> leo77: so you get ":0" when you run "echo $DISPLAY"?
<tsimpson> what's the output of "xhost"?
<leo77> tsimpson, yeah, ":0". The xhost gave me nothing useful it seems: here http://paste.kde.org/461036/
<tsimpson> leo77: does "kdesudo xterm" work?
<leo77> tsimpson, hm, no, but it complained DISPLAY is not set, yet is is set if I echo it with sudo: http://paste.kde.org/461042/
<tsimpson> leo77: what happens if you just run "xterm" normally?
<leo77> tsimpson, I first installed this as ubuntu and then installed kde (kde-full as well as kubuntu-desktop). Maybe I'm missing some package?
<leo77> tsimpson, running it normally works fine; it starts.
<tsimpson> any output on the terminal?
<leo77> tsimpson, no
<tsimpson> leo77: can you run "which kdesudo; dpkg -l | grep kdesudo"
<leo77> tsimpson, http://paste.kde.org/461048/
<tsimpson> leo77: is there any difference when you run "kdesudo -u daemon -c xterm" ?
<leo77> tsimpson, nope. Asks for password, but doesn't launch anything: http://paste.kde.org/461054/
<tsimpson> leo77: are you connected to the system through a network (ssh/telnet/vnc/etc...)?
<leo77> tsimpson, nope.
<leo77> tsimpson, I was reading forums and trying stuff... long story short, I'm getting this error that I think is related to my problem:   xauth:  file /root/.Xauthority does not exist
<leo77> How do I go about getting that file?
<DarthFrog> leo77:  Try this: "export DISPLAY=:0 && startx"
<leo77> Hm. If I ``su'' and launch something then, everything works :/ but not sudo
<tsimpson> well sudo isn't supposed to work with GUI apps, that's why there is kdesudo
<tsimpson> but it should work with kdesudo
<DarthFrog> Oops, not "startx" but "xhost +"
<tsimpson> leo77: do you have an ~/.Xauthority file?
<leo77> tsimpson, yes
<tsimpson> strange
<tsimpson> there isn't supposed to be one in /root, only in your $HOME
<tsimpson> so that sounds normal
<leo77> Ah
<leo77> DarthFrog, that command gave me this: access control disabled, clients can connect from any host
<leo77> DarthFrog, and I still have the same problem, when I, say, run kdesudo xterm
<leo77> BRB, gonna reboot...
<leo77> Still no love :/
<leo77> It was actually working yesterday... before I installed 10GB of packages...
<tsimpson> leo77: I guess you should file a bug report against kdesudo (use "ubuntu-bug kdesudo")
<leo77> I get the same problem with gksu as well
<leo77> Interesting. If I run ``export`` as my user it works fine, but if I run it via sudo I get "sudo: export: command not found"
<tsimpson> export is a bash (shell) built-in command
<leo77> Ah
<tsimpson> it's not a real executable
<leo77> My gawd this is annoying >_<
<qbit> the kdesudo thing began working again for me with KDE 4.8.2
<leo77> I guess I'll just reinstall the system
<qbit> 4.8.1 and before, maybe as far back as 4.7.1 or so it was broken, this is something that every so often ends up like this and eventually some KDE update makes it work again - been that way for years
<leo77> qbit, but if I boot into Unity and try gksu it's the same thing
<leo77> *sigh* is there a way to "unroll" what I installed with synaptic in the last 12 hours?
<leo77> Some package broke this, because it was working last night
<qbit> I don't know anything about Unity or Gnome - I hate them both
<leo77> ditto
<qbit> well as far as a canonical 'unroll' procedure I don't know - but I bet there may be some way to do it, never investigated as I use Clonezilla to create a backup image prior to updates likes this
<leo77> I'm gonna nuke gnome-desktop and then full reinstall of kde-full..
<leo77> If that fails, gonna just reinstall (it's a fresh install anyway)
<qbit> I have a partition on the second drive to store images so if there's anything about an update I don't like I restore the previous image
<Promethes> hi, how to upgrade 11.10 to 12.04? kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade throw errors
<DarthFrog> Hey folks, after updating I have no sound.  It seems that pulseaudio is unhappy.  Any ideas?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/939978/
<hispeed88> back on IRC not with quassel
<hispeed88> how can I configure that when I double click on a application "frame" that it will automaticly maximise to the fullscreen?
<UbuntuNovice> Hey all
<DarthFrog> hispeed88:  Use "systemsettings" to do that.
<hispeed88> DarthFrog -> Window Behavior?
<UbuntuNovice> Where do i find the installed programs that ive downloaded using the sftware center please
<DarthFrog> hispeed88:  Probably. :-)
<DarthFrog> UbuntuNovice:  they should be available from the menu.
<DarthFrog> i.e. the Application Launcher menu.
<UbuntuNovice> Ok thanks im new to this os its nice thoe :)
<UbuntuNovice> hey Darthfrog how long have you been using Ubuntu
<hispeed88> Need VLC so I don't have universe <-- what is that? and where and how can I get it?
<erfanian> hispeed88: What version of kubuntu are you running?
<hispeed88> hmm newest.... lol
<erfanian> hispeed88: Have you tried searching for vlc in muon, or tried 'sudo apt-get install vlc' in a terminal?
<hispeed88> i can't find in Muon
<jovin> whats with apt-get install VLC ?
<UbuntuNovice> it works
<hispeed88> terminal way is working
<erfanian> hispeed88: The Muon package manager has a lot more selection than the software center, but vlc should be in there as well so I'm not sure why it didn't work.
<hispeed88> erfanian  ok... hmm I clicked on Muon again while I had already open one Muon and then the second Muon didn't open and crashed
<hispeed88> is that normal?
<jovin> are you using Kubuntu 11.10?
<hispeed88> jovin how can i check to tell you which version?
<hispeed88> videolan is now installed :)
<erfanian> lsb_release -a in a terminal will tell you what version
<hispeed88> 11.10
<hispeed88> oneiric :)
<erfanian> hispeed88: Then no, it probably shouldn't crash. Muon has undergone quite a facelift for 12.04, however. So it may be fixed.
<hispeed88> erfanian yes this will be a bigger thing when I update to 12.04 :D
<jovin> Well, Muon crashed for me a lot in 11.10
<jovin> I think it "normal"
<jovin> 's
<jovin> in 12.04 its rock solid
<lethu> Muon is known to be unstable under 11.10
<lethu> it has shown strange behavior for many users
<hispeed88> erfanian I have some movies and they are quite so when i was streaming from windows vlc to my TV it and the sound I had over my Hifi (aux) then the output was not loud enough i mean the volume from my laptop to the hifi could be louder
<hispeed88> do you know any tool for that? because when i turn-up the volume on my hifi I hear the "noise" from the aux cable/connection
<hispeed88> I hope you understand what I mean. When I turn-up the output from my laptop I can "fix" the problem with the AUX cable
<erfanian> Turn down the volume on your laptop and turn it up on the receiver?
<avihay> I'm trying to talk to a microcontroller that is connected to my USB port and emulates a serial device as /dev/ttyACM0 . I managed to use minicom in the past, but I forgot the parameters to pass to it to make it work again. does anyone happen to know?
<hispeed88> no i "can't" do that because then I hear the noise even more it's like a "brumm brumm" because of the connection of the AUX cable
<hispeed88> that's why i want to have louder out-put on from my laptop and not from the reciever
<erfanian> I'm not really sure as I do not have that set up. Are your receiver and laptop plugged into the same power outlet?
<hispeed88> hmm erfanian I use an HDMI cable to stream the video on to the TV but the audio goes separtely via AUX output into my Hifi AUX-IN
<erfanian> hispeed88: I'm only guessing because I do not have HDMI. Sometime there can be bad noise on audio cards when the speakers and audio card source are plugged into the same outlet. That's my only guess.
<hispeed88> erfanian it's not the HDMI, it's the AUX connection which is anyway shitty but there's no other way at the moment for me
<hispeed88> erfanian you have to use HDMI :) it's the best cable ever after v. 1.4
<hispeed88> So for today i'm done :) tomorrow -> connect to synology and windows computer :) i hope this won't be to complicated
<erfanian> Good luck!
<hispeed88> is it not easy?
<erfanian> I have no idea.
<Watcher> anyone know why all videos on youtube have a very blue hue, as if the red had been removed from the video. If I save the video locally it plays fine. This happens on both Firefox and Chrome.
<hispeed88> erfanian it's better not too difficult ;) hehe otherwise I scream after a few hours tomorrow the first time because of linux
<hispeed88> see you tomorrow :)
<hispeed88> ciao
<hello_pluto> Really odd...my audio was just working a little while ago. Now it's completely gone! :-( Any help? Thanks.
<UbuntuNovice> hey
<UbuntuNovice> what was you doing when your audio went
<hello_pluto> Nothing.  I did reboot since then.
<hello_pluto> I rebooted in between audio working/audio not working.
<hello_pluto> Oh, I did see that Linux wanted to remove some "unwanted" audio driver files.
<UbuntuNovice> sounds like you may have removed some vital audi drivers? dont know much about Linux im using other os
<hello_pluto> Well, I don't have /dev/dsp or /dev/mixer.  Is that normal?
<UbuntuNovice> im not sure are /dev /dsp n mixer missing after you removed the drivers if thats the cause reinstall the audio drivers should fix it.
<shysoft> When does precise come out?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that shysoft
<UbuntuNovice> whats the best irc client for ubuntu?
<bazhang> !best | UbuntuNovice
<ubottu> UbuntuNovice: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<DarthFrog> UbuntuNovice:  You do realise that you're not in #Ubuntu?  You're going to get KDE suggestions here.  I like Konversation.
<bazhang> he should not be polling in either channel
<UbuntuNovice> polling?
<colega3> hi everybody
<gensymv> how can i use the vi like bindings of rekonq, i checked the checkbox, but i can't get them to work.
<matiaslp> hi, I have just installed Kubuntu and it doesn't show any boot loader, althgough I set it up during installation
<matiaslp> I installed on /dev/sda but it still doesn't swow up. It starts directly
<matiaslp> is this intented on Kubuntu? It's my first installation of Kubuntu, I've always worked with Xubuntu and it always installs a grub boot loader
<yofel> matiaslp: it's intended to be hidden
<yofel> if kubuntu is your only OS on the system that is
<matiaslp> ahh ok, thanks. There is a windows installation but I think it is broken
<matiaslp> thanks!
<hello_pluto> Hello.  Anyone know why Digikam doesn't show image thumbnails?
<hello_pluto> Hello. Anyone know why Digikam doesn't show image thumbnails?
<quesada> how do I assign a global shortcut to an application (eg konsole)?
<Ezim> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=iADISfFTyjY   for all kde fans :).
<avihay> wow, Jovie actually started to work. now to get it to stop pronounceing HTML tags
<urlwolf> how do I bind a keyboard shortcut to a kde application? I want ctrl + enter to be 'konsole'
<urlwolf> I need to create a new action on 'global keyboard shortcuts'?
<Sentynel> urlwolf: system settings > shortcuts and gestures > custom shortcuts > edit> new > global shortcut > command/url
<Sentynel> there's actually a run konsole command in the examples there
<urlwolf> Sentynel: thanks!
<Sentynel> urlwolf: no worries
#kubuntu 2012-04-22
<blue_> test
<RKyle> Hi, every time I try to use the software center I get this error: "Executable: muon-installer PID: 4080 Signal: Segmentation fault (11)"
<datruth_> Is it easy to upgrade kubuntu 11.10 to 12.04?
<rork> datruth_: you're more likely to get a quick answer in #ubuntu+1
<datruth_> hrmm ok
<muktware> Dolphin can't mount Nikon D7000 under Kubuntu.
<muktware> I have 3 issues with Kubuntu 12.04
<mokush> does anybody else have problems with installing plasma-widget-adjustableclock?
<hispeed88> When i started up today my laptop from the hibernate modus i got a error message. How can I check why and what it was for this error, so it didn't boot the first time. Second time was working fine
<kamilnadeem> How to make an audio call in Telepathy or Kopete on Ubuntu 12.04?
<kamilnadeem> There is no such option in it as far as I have checked?
<kamilnadeem> How to make an audio call in Telepathy or Kopete on Kubuntu 12.04?
<kamilnadeem> Is the voice chat thing not working with KDE apps
<kamilnadeem> ?
<PasNox> hi all
<PasNox> i have wifi problems with oneiric 64bits
<PasNox> randomly the wifi connection is broken but not reported to the plasmoid which think it's still connected
<PasNox> i have to manually disconnect / reconnect
<PasNox> the connection, any hint on what i can do ?
<PasNox> the wireless driver used is : r8712u
<aussie_matt> Hi guys, with LibreOffice, when I hover my mouse over something the pop up appears, but it's back ground is so dark I cant read it, can this be fixed?
<PasNox> system settings > color scheme for tooltips ?
<PasNox> if i remember correctly it's what i done too.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: Need some help here
<kamilnadeem> How to make an audio call in Telepathy or Kopete on Kubuntu 12.04?
<kamilnadeem> Is the voice chat thing not working with KDE apps? Installed pidgin and it is working in it
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, sorru I have no idea , i don't use Telepathy or Kopete
<kamilnadeem> :D Every KDE user is saying that it seems
<kamilnadeem> But it is a solid miss if the default applications are not performing such basic functions :(
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, that's entirely possible , dunno, have you tried google chat . I hear it works well
<kamilnadeem> Yeah. You mean the WEB UI
<kamilnadeem> right?
<BluesKaj> yes
<kamilnadeem> I don't like to use the WEB UI , also to do voice chat through that one has to install google voice chat plugin
<kamilnadeem> I prefer messaging clients
<kamilnadeem> Empathy on Ubuntu and Pidgin on Xubuntu
<kamilnadeem> ok friend going away now
<kamilnadeem> thanks
<Silveryk> Bonjour
<Silveryk> Il n'y a personne ici ou quoi ?
<Silveryk> x)
<Silveryk> */ 45-7-11 0.L|10.'L||V 1(1 ?
<Silveryk> il y a des gens qui se connectent mais personne ne parle
<Silveryk> Est-ce quelqu'un pourrait m'aider pour kubuntu
<Silveryk> ä propos d'installation
<MediaWork> hi,
<tsimpson> !fr | Silveryk
<ubottu> Silveryk: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Silveryk> ok
<MediaWork> I found out that #blender has banned me from their channel, I dont get it though... ive never been to their channel
<Silveryk> sorry
<MediaWork> does Irc collect IP addresses and ban them??,, my ip address is floating.
<MediaWork> or maybe they just banned a whole ip subnet.
<MediaWork> dont get it, and dont know what I can do about it
<tsimpson> MediaWork: they have banned all hosts ending in .is, which is an odd thing to do. I suggest you contact one of the people from the access list (/msg ChanServ access #blender list)
<MediaWork> tsimpson: I guess they hate Iceland :(  many europeans do these days.
<tsimpson> well I'm in europe, and I don't hate you :)
<MediaWork> tsimpson: thanks, so I enter that command "/msg ChanServ access #blender list my textmessage" right?
<tsimpson> yes, then ChanServ should reply with a list of account names. any of the ones with 'o' under "Flags" will do
<MediaWork> tsimpson: ok I got the list, but how can I send them a message, when I cant go in the channel?
<MediaWork> tsimpson: can I somehow request a chat with one of them?
<tsimpson> you can just /msg them
<tsimpson> check with "/msg NickServ info  <name>" to see if they are online now
<[Ashe]> HaI
<forevis> hi, i would like a player like winamp, that i could play radio online with winamp file....
<cortexman> could I get a hand with this syntax? http://jsfiddle.net/ysXzn/
<cortexman> i get Uncaught Error: NOT_FOUND_ERR: DOM Exception 8 on line 6371 of 1.7.1/jquery.js
<tsimpson> cortexman: probably better to ask in #jquery
<cortexman> oops
<cortexman> tx
<hispeed88> When i started up today my laptop from the hibernate modus i got a error message. How can I check why and what it was for this error, so it didn't boot the first time? Second time was working fine
<BluesKaj> forevis, try xmms
<BluesKaj> his  is this typical behaviour or just this one time ?
<BluesKaj> hispeed88,^
<hispeed88> Hi BluesKaj this was when I booted today my first time after installation
<BluesKaj> hispeed88, maybe there were some auto installs that needed a reboot when first booted
<hispeed88> ok so then I ignore it :D if it never happens again hehe
<BluesKaj> yup
<hispeed88> How can i restart the nfs service?
<BluesKaj> hispeed88, also after updating/upgrading , run , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ... dist-upgrade, in addition to upgrading packages already installed it upgrades any dependencies as well.
<magnet__> hispeed88, $sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart
<BluesKaj> hispeed88, make sure you have an export dir as well, mkdir -p /export/users
<hispeed88> Ok i'm just updating and then I will see and then create the export dir, and then restart the nfs kernel or the whole pc hehe
<hispeed88> then maybe connect to the synology
<BluesKaj> hmm, something I've never tried ...how to create a URL link in a text file?
<hispeed88> re
<hispeed88> BluesKaj booting was without any problems this time
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: use the file:// scheme, so file:///home/user/some_file.txt
<hispeed88> http://forum.synology.com/wiki/index.php/Mapping_a_Network_Drive <- can someone help: sudo gedit /etc/fstab doesn't work
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, I don't quite understand. I'd like copy a URL into text file as a "click on link " to a webpage rather than copy and paste it to a web browser
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: ah, well I guess that would depend on the application you use to view the text
<tsimpson> and if it has URL parsing
<BluesKaj> kate
<hispeed88> BluesKaj i can't make this export dir because: Access denied
<mydogsnameisrudy> sudo   hispeed88
<BluesKaj> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo , hispeed88
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: I don't think it has that ability, maybe something worth a bug report
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, it works in vi ,but then I expected that :)
<Tutorial5757> HI
<Tutorial5757> TipTopLolz
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: well anything in konsole will work, even just "cat file"
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, tried "cat ~/file" , the url doesn't give a web access option
<tsimpson> when I have a url in konsole, I can right-click -> Open Link
<tsimpson> if vi does something different, then idk :)
<adam__> hello
<vadim_> hello
<BluesKaj> hello :)
<adam__> whats shakin?
<vadim_> "shakin" - what is this& I am from Ukraine
<adam__> oh
<adam__> whats happening?
<adam__> whats good in life?
<vadim_> я с украины :-)
<adam__> lol
<adam__> anddd.... I have no idea what that says
<vadim_> in Ukrainian life nothing good!
<vadim_> I hate Ukraine but can not chance go from here
<adam__> i worked with people from ukraine
<vadim_> what are you from if not a sicret&)
<adam__> always friendly
<adam__> america
<adam__> USA
<vadim_> Ukrainian peeple frandly?
<vadim_> I dont think so
<adam__> the ones I met were
<vadim_> in my city all are bastards
<vadim_> wery bed people
<adam__> very bad people?
<vadim_> i am sorry for my language
<adam__> its ok, I am good at working with whatever you say
<vadim_> )
<vadim_> i am sorry but i need qoic go out ^-(
<BluesKaj> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<adam__> ok
<BeowsaBob> hello.  I've been a KDE user since V3.3 and a kubuntu user since lts 6.04.  I'm having problems with 12.04 beta2
<xevious> Is pulseaudio installed by default in 12.04?
<Peace-> xevious: yes
<Peace-> BeowsaBob: so?
<BluesKaj> xevious, yes I beleive so , but you check by typing pulseaudio in the konsole
<xevious> BluesKaj: Well, I upgraded this system and I'm trying to determine which (if any) packages on the system may be obsolete.
<BeowsaBob> Tried to go to feedback page.  not smart enough to figure out how.
<BluesKaj> xevious, upgraded the packages or upgraded to 12.04 , or both
<BluesKaj> ?
<xevious> BluesKaj: Upgraded to 12.04
<xevious> BluesKaj: I haven't explicitly done anything with pulseaudio packages, but I remember talk last year about ditching pulseaudio because of instability.
<xevious> BluesKaj: I just don't know if that happened or not...
<BluesKaj> xevious, and you've run an update/upgrade since ?
<Peace-> xevious: here with my notebook works fine
<Peace-> xevious: but in some cases you could have problems with pulse like BluesKaj
<Peace-> xD
<BluesKaj> PA isworking well here on 12.04 too
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :) gooooood
<BeowsaBob> Downloaded 12.04beta2-desktop-amd64.iso twice.  md5 checks out fine.  burned cd.  installed on 2 USB's.  Bootmenu comes up but kubuntu wont boot.
<xevious> I'm not having any problems with pulseaudio, I'm just wondering if it's part of the default install or if it's only on this system because I've upgrade from a previous version of Kubuntu.
<Peace-> BeowsaBob: mm
<Peace-> BeowsaBob:  errror?
<BluesKaj> Peace-, I just don't like pulseaudio , but I do have problems with web-audio without it
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i have problem with google video talk
<xevious> On another note, I'm running updates and it says it needs additional software to complete the update (syslinux-legacy). Is there a way to determine what's pulling that in?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: without it
<BluesKaj> yes it's part of the default packages in 12.04 . xevious
<xevious> BluesKaj: Thanks :)
<BeowsaBob> I got CHS:Error8001reading sector1340982 (332/49/47) on both USB's
<Peace-> BeowsaBob: wait
<Peace-> BeowsaBob: https://getsatisfaction.com/easypeasy/topics/error_8001_trying_to_install_from_usb_on_acer_aspire_one
<BeowsaBob> will try.
<xevious> So why are there two package managers in 12.04? (Apper and Muon)
<BeowsaBob> Nope.  not that.  Tried 2 different USB's and verified CD.
<BluesKaj> xevious, dunno , but muon is buggy on some setups
<BeowsaBob> 12.04 doesnt like intel i5 on gigabyte Z68A-D3H-B3 motherboard.
<xevious> It loves this old Shuttle system.
<xevious> It's way faster than any previous install.
<BluesKaj> BeowsaBob, you mentioned you burned a cd , whynot use that?
<BeowsaBob> CD boots to start menu but kubuntu fails to boot.  Black screen forever.
<Peace-> BeowsaBob: it's a kernel issue
<BeowsaBob> Ah!
<Peace-> BeowsaBob: have you tried with usb stick ?
<Peace-> have you tried with cd rom ?
<Peace-> if yes
<Peace-> => kernel issue
<BeowsaBob> With 2 different USB's
<krise> Hi guys
<Peace-> BeowsaBob: cd rom?
<BeowsaBob> Yes
<Peace-> BeowsaBob: try to ask here #ubuntu+1
<BeowsaBob> OK
<krise> I need some HELP to get my touchpad working.At the moment my right klick dont work, Im running latest Kubuntu.When i used 11.10 i got help here http://bigbrovar.aoizora.org/index.php/2011/05/24/better-clickpad-support-for-ubuntu-11-04/
<krise> but now it wont work
<krise> please help me
<glenny> When is the release of the new Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> glenny, Apr 26
<|Dove|> Do you recomend me Kubuntu or Xubuntu?
<mydogsnameisrudy> ;) kubuntu
<|Dove|> Ous
<mydogsnameisrudy> what have you been using
<|Dove|> i have Ubuntu with KDE and XFCE
<|Dove|> Unity goes wrong
<|Dove|> XFCE well, and KDE...
<mydogsnameisrudy> what video you got
<|Dove|> with the effects, good.
<|Dove|> a nvidia geforce 9500GD
<|Dove|> *GS
<mydogsnameisrudy> ah should work in kde fine
<|Dove|> and 3GB of ram
<|Dove|> and 2GHz...
<mydogsnameisrudy>  you going to move to 12.04?
<|Dove|> i think KDE goes fine, but when I use LibreOffice it goes slower
<|Dove|> I think yes
<|Dove|> but i don't know, if XFCE and KDE are like now, yeah
<|Dove|> i don't use unity, so i'll install xubuntu or kubuntu
<|Dove|> because i don't want the gnome apps..
<|Dove|> so I have to decide: Kubuntu or Xubuntu
<mydogsnameisrudy> do a fresh install then
<|Dove|> i know that i can have booth desktops, but what can I use?
<|Dove|> i used xfce fine
<|Dove|> kde also fine, i love kde apps and the effects
<mydogsnameisrudy> use what you like i guess
<|Dove|> i like both because xfce is more like gnome2
<|Dove|> and i'm new at kde
<|Dove|> i think i'll install Kubuntu 12.04, and if it goes slow, Xubuntu
<|Dove|> is normal that, while using LibreOffice, it goes more slowly?
<mydogsnameisrudy> i dont have that problem so i  would say no
<rapidsp> KDE and XFCE are very different  DEs :)
<|Dove|> uhmm
<|Dove|> i know
<mydogsnameisrudy> depends on  your system
<|Dove|> but sometimes kde goes fine and sometimes no
<|Dove|> but it's beautiful...
<mydogsnameisrudy> yep
<mydogsnameisrudy> supper time bbl
<|Dove|> and the 12.04 what new things will have?
<kurtul> my mic works with skype but doesn't work with google talk. can someone help me to fix it?
#kubuntu 2013-04-15
<jake__> Hello, how can I replace windows and use only Ubuntu?
<ad3pt> Hi. 1. Install Ubuntu. 2. Use it :)
<jake__> No, I mean I want Ubuntu to consume Windows as an os.
<jake__> Harddrive space is my issue.
<ad3pt> You can install Ubuntu on space where now Windows installed
<jake__> It will provide an option to replace windows and the current version of ubuntu?
<ad3pt> jake__, you can make any partitioning that you want
<Guest41842> Thanks ad3pt that's what I need.
<NateJones> Hi everyone.. I would like to stop internet traffic if I get disconnected from the VPN... I'm getting an error explained on the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5709554/  what can I do to solve it?
<valorie> NateJones: this chan has been really quiet tonight (Sunday night here)
<valorie> you might have better luck in #ubuntu -- since you have a general question
<NateJones> I tried lol
<valorie> ie, not kubuntu specific
<valorie> ah
<NateJones> seems no one knows :(
<valorie> seems sort of like a sysadmin question
<NateJones> yeah haha and this is the response I've got from #openvpn: The error is becuase the OS is preventing the packet from being sent. I suggest learning how to use your firewall. I don't deal with crappy frontends to network configuration; try an ubuntu-centric forum if you want to use netfilter without understanding it, but I don't really condone that
<valorie> unfortunately the ubuntu sysadmins don't hang out in a public chan that I know of
<valorie> how friendly
<valorie> geez
<NateJones> lol yeah
<NateJones> hahahahaha
<valorie> let's try
<valorie> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<valorie> iptables might be what you want?
<NateJones> yeah.. I was using ufw but probably I will disable it and try with iptables
<valorie> or reading up on ufw, at least
<valorie> be careful with that -- it's really powerful
<NateJones> yeah but my logic (which seems to be wrong) told me that I just needed to allow all traffic out from tun0 , allow port 53 udp that I use to connect to openvpn
<NateJones> but probably I need to add more rules
<valorie> the help.ubuntu.com pages are usually complete and reliabel
<valorie> reliable
<valorie> and well-tested
<NateJones> yeah valorie
<NateJones> I will keep searching
<NateJones> :) thanks for your support :) see you!!!!
<noaXess> morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<noaXess> hey BluesKaj
<noaXess> silent today ;)
<BluesKaj> quiet yes
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<lordievader> Hey noaXess, ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> hey lordievader
<noaXess> hey lordievader
<ovidiu-florin> how are you ?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: I'm doing good, thank you for asking. How are you?
<ovidiu-florin> great
<ovidiu-florin> I've just turned 22 :D
<noaXess> hey.. so ovidiu-florin happy birthday.. young man ;)
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Congratulations!
<OerHeks> \o/
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<ovidiu-florin> I've built kdepim and I'm trying to test some things, but I've noticed that this kmail allready has some of the settings from the system kmail. why is that? how can I set it to have it's own settings?
<noaXess> how can i modify this command so i don't get: bash .... event not found
<noaXess> env WINEPREFIX="/home/thomi/.wine.AVM" wine C:\\windows\\command\\start.exe /Unix /home/thomi/.wine.AVM/dosdevices/c:/users/thomi/Start\ Menu/Programs/FRITZ!Fernzugang/FRITZ!Fernzugang\ einrichten.lnk
<noaXess> seams the ! in the command line does make problems
<adel_> hi
<noaXess> on another system exact the same command does work ?
<hateball> noaXess: escape the ! with \
<hateball> so it's fritz\!fre...
<noaXess> hateball: yeah..
<noaXess> any idea, why on the other system it works w/o escaping?
<noaXess> now this.. err:module:import_dll Library mfc90.dll (which is needed by L"C:\\Program Files (x86)\\FRITZ!Fernzugang einrichten\\VPNAdmin.exe") not found..
<noaXess> hm..
<noaXess> is there any bash setting to escape special chars automatically?
<noaXess> need to go.. bbs
<noaXess> afk.
<noaXess> back
<noaXess> hateball: any other ideay.. about.. event not found and escaping ! chars?
<lordievader> noaXess: Putting the command between "" might work.
<lordievader> Well the problem argument, that is.
<e_t_> Actually, single quotes would probably be better. Text in double quotes is still expanded.
<noaXess> lordievader: not really.. also single quotes.
<noaXess> seams a bash history configuration.. set +o histexpand dot the trick
<BluesKaj> !efi
<BluesKaj> !EFI
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<BluesKaj> guess the bots are just waking up :)
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<noaXess> BluesKaj: oh.... UEFI. or just bot test ;)
<monkeyjuice> they need more coffee
<bjrohan> http://www.fcdallas.com/
<bjrohan> oops
<bjrohan> sorry
<FloodBotK1> bjrohan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bjrohan> I am using Kate as my python editor (at which I am new). When I write a function for example, Kate will space the lines appropriately, however when I want the next line to not be spaced say 4 spaces, I have to hit the backspace key 4 times, is there a setting so that when I go to the next line, I can hit backspace once and it removes the 4 spaces
<naftilos76> hi everyone, has anybody experimented with xmegas' max adc frequency?
<naftilos76> The manual says max 2MHz or 1/4 of the main clock source.
<naftilos76> If the main clock source is set to 32MHz then the 1/4 is 8MHz.
<naftilos76> Which is the absolute max? 2MHz no matter what ?
<naftilos76> Can anybody help?
<naftilos76> Sorry, wrong channel!
<prasad> hello all, when i run matlab through my terminal i get a dbus error but it runs fine. When i set up a .desktop file , the application does not run after the splash screen
<prasad> hello all, when i run matlab through my terminal i get a dbus error but it runs fine. When i set up a .desktop file , the application does not run after the splash screen
<liudas> hello everyone, i'd like express multi respect for developers for: really nice splash (finally), kubuntu now so far is the only distro that out of the box manages correctly laptop brightness (no need to hack kernel boot options on my own), speed + speed + speed :)
<OerHeks> :-)
<smartboyhw> liudas: For the splash, thank apachelogger
<smartboyhw> :)
<Artakha> the splash theme is indeed really nice
<liudas> one thing left to reach perfection :) = to apply custom cursor theme (downloaded via manager) still need to hang with: 'update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme' manually
<liudas> all in all - increadible, even boot manager entries written correctly = Kubuntu GNU/Linux (respect for GNU + Kubuntu)
<liudas> many missinterprets linux with gnu/linux
<liudas> nice
<cthulukitty> hi, I was hoping somone might be able to help with an installation question or two?
<lordievader> cthulukitty: It depends ;) what are you having problems with?
<meteorrock_> hi everyone
<meteorrock_> anyone  here?
<rsaw> yeah
<meteorrock_> do  you have some development skills?
<meteorrock_> I need help with with my theme here in the kde  looks.org
<meteorrock_> let me get the link for you guys
<meteorrock_> brb
<rsaw> Not a developer, sorry.
<meteorrock_> ok. let me  go     ahead for someone recording logs here
<meteorrock_> its  the fritz look theme for the knights chess app
<rsaw> sure. Sorry I can't be helpful on this one. I'm a Networking/Security person.
<meteorrock_> I went through the xml code for this app and I am stumped
<meteorrock_> followed the readme.themes to the letter
<Quintasan> meteorrock_: TBH you would probably have more success in #kde-devel, not that I mind if you ask here as well
<meteorrock_> thanks  quintasan
<Quintasan> not that I offered any help but you're welcome :)
<meteorrock_> let me change channnels then. have a  nice day you guys
<rsaw> you too.
<meteorrock_> just in   case...  here is the link for anyone interested  in my project http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Fritz+look?content=157848
<meteorrock_> see you. :) bye
<ope557> join #alt.binaries.teevee
<LogicallyDashing> I'm trying to get pulseaudio to attach a source to two sinks. I think I have to use pacat for this but I'm not sure how exactly
#kubuntu 2013-04-16
<Genyar> testing
<Genyar> Who is here?
<Genyar> Am I alone?
<Genyar> How many users are here?
<Genyar> This is an IRC test by a neophyte
<Artakha> you are alone in the dark dark void of #zandronum
<Artakha> oh wait wrong channel
<Genyar> damn
<Artakha> you are alone in the dark dark void of #kubuntu then :P
 * Artakha brainfart
<Genyar> It says there are 241 users here
<Artakha> it is a lie
<Genyar> But I only see one user chatting besides me
<Artakha> (there's actually 224)
<Artakha> 244, agh
<Artakha> anyway uh not all of them are active
<Genyar> I have never been here before
<Genyar> Are there computer techs here?
<Artakha> welcome to irc then :P
<Genyar> thank you
<Artakha> as for computer techs.. that's quite a vague term
<dagoberto> hola
<Genyar> I am looking for computer gurus who are knowledgeable with Kubuntu
<dagoberto> algien hay
<Genyar> and Linux
<Artakha> if you have a problem then you're best off going straight to the point
<Genyar> I want to update my internet security
<Genyar> And I would like to find out why I'm getting unencrypted warnings of third party threats when using Firefox
<dagoberto> algien de chile???
<Genyar> I am using Kubuntu 11.04, and I am getting warnings from Firefox, that I have requested an encrypted page that contains unencrypted info that can be read by a 3rd party
<Genyar> it happens whenever I go on Yahoo chess or YouTube
<Genyar> Is this an IRC chatroom?
<Artakha> well
<Artakha> yes this is an irc chatroom
<Genyar> ok
<Genyar> so, can you help me?
<Artakha> well i'm not exactly sure what that message is but i don't bother with it
<Artakha> you could ask #mozilla or whatever their channel is
<Artakha> oh, no it's #firefox
<Genyar> How do I get there?
<Artakha> type /join #firefox as if it were just text
<Artakha> anything that begins with a / is an irc client command
<Genyar> ok, I should try it now?
<Artakha> i guess?
<Genyar> everyone is leaving?
<rottingdead> Hmm, what's going on with Kubuntu that doesn't like my system? It keeps freezing up or something, I can't even install it, =(.
<rottingdead> I know it's something to do with my computer here, had somebody else check it, worked fine on their system.
<mrngan> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<mrngan> help>>
<mrngan> error E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<mrngan> ????
<zeekzack> hello there...i m in bit of trouble..
<zeekzack> my kubuntu desktop in not showing after login except blank background and cursor
<zeekzack> can somebody tell how to get out of it??
<valorie> zeekzack: can you login to a console?
<valorie> actually, it sounds as if you are in one
<zeekzack> in recovery mode , i got access to root shell
<zeekzack> i tried apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, but it dint work
<valorie> from ubuntu?
<zeekzack> right now logged in to desktop pc..
<valorie> zeekzack: you might try 'apt-get -f install' from a console
<valorie> see if whatever got kludged, gets unstuck
<valorie> from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<zeekzack> btw this problem happened after i got my machine accidently powered off
<valorie> yes, that might help
<valorie> linux is often easy to heal
<valorie> but pulling the plug is usually not a good thing
<zeekzack> i know...it was by mistake
<zeekzack> how to get out of this??
<valorie> you might try 'apt-get -f install' from a console
<valorie> I gave you the link about apt
<valorie> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<zeekzack> i know basic of it..but in recovery mode root shell i hv tried various commands including "apt-get update" and "apt-get -f install"
<zeekzack> but failed
<valorie> by failed, what do you mean?
<zeekzack> i dont remember the exact error message..
<valorie> :(
<valorie> exact error messages are important
<valorie> what happens when you try again?
<zeekzack> even when i tried to open an application from there, it said 'cannot conncet to x server'
<valorie> you can try 'sudo restart lightdm' if you have  recent version
<valorie> sudo restart gdm if it's an older ubuntu
<zeekzack1> when i type apt-get -f install, i get following
<zeekzack1> 0 upgraded, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<valorie> :(
<zeekzack1> when i type 'kate' in root shell of recovery mode i got 'connect to X server'
<valorie> did you see my suggestion about  'sudo restart lightdm'
<valorie> or sudo restart gdm if it's an older ubuntu
<zeekzack1> i was logged off...
<zeekzack1> trying this now
<hateball> Seems more likely to be kdm than gdm, if it's Kubuntu
<zeekzack1> i got "restart: unknown job"
<valorie> hateball: he was just trying to install kubuntu
<hateball> valorie: Alright
<valorie> so try with gdm and kdm
<valorie> it generally is going to be one of the three
<zeekzack1> got "unknown instance"
<zeekzack1> let me rephrase my problem:
<hateball> Also wouldnt you want to do "sudo service lightdm restart", or "sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart"  ?
<hateball> or any of the other login managers
<zeekzack1> while using kubuntu, my desktop accidently cut off from power, when started it again, after loggin again i got only a blank background and cursor..
<valorie> hateball: I guess that is worth trying, but I believe that's the old way
<hateball> zeekzack1: so you were actually presented with a login screen?
<valorie> !xserver
<valorie> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<valorie> ha, ubottu agrees with you, hateball
<valorie> but since lightdm is left out, I still think that's ol
<valorie> old
<hateball> If you were presented with a graphical login screen, and it stopped working after that, I'd assume the KDE configs got messed up. So one could try moving the KDE config to a backup and login again
<zeekzack1_> hateball: got unrecognized service when i typed sudo service lightdm restart
<zeekzack1_> hateball, valorie: sorry guyz, due to this old xp pc, was disconnected
<hateball> zeekzack1_: Then you can try "sudo service kdm restart"
<hateball> I don't know which release you're using, and even so you could still choose to be on kdm rather than lightdm, so
<zeekzack1_> after applying command and logging in got this: Warning : Cannot open consoleKit session Unable to open session Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_spocket:
<zeekzack1_> i m using kubuntu 12.04 with linux kernel 3.2.37
<zeekzack1_> now same black background with only cursor appears...
<zeekzack1_> nothing else..
<hateball> zeekzack1_: ok, you can try this back in the console then "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<zeekzack1_> dpkg: error: unable to access dpkg status area: Read only file system..
<valorie> !
<zeekzack1_> hateball: der??
<valorie> this sounds really badly hosed
<zeekzack1_> valorie: unfortunately i m stuck here...i have to get out of this soon..
<valorie> you didn't say what was installed before you tried to add kubuntu-desktop
<zeekzack1_> i have been using kubuntu 12.04...in order to get back to normal situation, i thoght i should try to install again from shell kubuntu desktop
<zeekzack1_> i think u got me wrong sumwhere
<valorie> ah
<valorie> what was wrong before you tried to reinstall kubuntu-desktop?
<valorie> and did you purge first, or what?
<valorie> you never told the whole story
<zeekzack1_> telling again whole scenario:my desktop was cut off from power accidently..next tym i logged in startup screen of kubuntu, i got only blackscreen...there were no windows or icon or anything else...
<zeekzack1_> so i rebooted again, and went to recovery mode from grub
<zeekzack1_> where i choose root shell prompt..
<zeekzack1_> nd tried some commands there..
<valorie> I see
<zeekzack1_> r u getting my situation??
<valorie> yes
<valorie> it may be time to re-install, after backing up your ~/home to other media
<valorie> when the xserver and dpkg don't work, your system is rather severely damaged
<zeekzack1_> when i change directory to home and apply 'ls' nothing shows up...so how to backup things??
<valorie> !
<valorie> that explains a lot, zeekzack1_
<valorie> if you have lost your home dir, you've lost your config files
<zeekzack1_> so any way to recover them??
<valorie> well, there are ways to get raw files from hard drives
<valorie> but you have to think about whether or not that's worthwhile
<valorie> if it wasn't worth backing up before, is it worth the work to recover it?
<zeekzack1_> :-D
<valorie> !dd
<valorie> if you are interested, look at DD and DDrescue
<zeekzack1_> okay, googling it...thanks!
<zeekzack1_> valorie: when i boot from usb, i can see my whole hdd intact..
<valorie> cool!
<valorie> in that case, backing up would be worthwhile
<valorie> and then reinstall
<zeekzack1_> is there a way to repair current installation?
<valorie> you can chance it without backing up
<valorie> but that sounds risky
<valorie> backup drives are getting cheaper all the time
<valorie> my 1.5 T drive is much cheaper than when I bought it a year ago
<zeekzack1_> :-D so i m backing up in my external...i own one
<valorie> great!
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<yossarianuk> hey
<yossarianuk> (offtopic but this is mental - Westboro baptist church going to picket the funerials of the dead in boston .... )
<monkeyjuice> why would you care what they do .
<bazhang> yossarianuk, #kubuntu-offtopic
<yossarianuk> ok - sorry just amazed and outraged.... will remain on-topic.....
<Mmike> Hello. When I click on 'additional drivers' and select a driver marked with a green dot, the text at the bottom of the window says 'this driver is activated but currently not in use'
<Mmike> how do I make it 'being in use'?
<Mmike> i'm using kubuntu 12.10 (upgraded from 12.04), with nvidia-current (304.something)
<ovidiu-florin> is Muon part of KDE or kubuntu?
<genii-around> ovidiu-florin: I'm pretty sure it's Kubuntu stufff
<ovidiu-florin> for the update part does it have a cronjob or something like that?
<ovidiu-florin> could it be ported to Arch?
<genii-around> ovidiu-florin: You'd probably have to find one of the developers like Jonathan Thomas and ask them.
<ovidiu-florin> is that one or two persons?
<genii-around> ovidiu-florin: 1
<ovidiu-florin> how do I find him?
<genii-around> ovidiu-florin: http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/
<smartboyhw> Hmm why do you need JontheEchidna?
<ovidiu-florin> I was thinking to port Muon to Arch linux if that's possible
<ovidiu-florin> I have to go now, I'll be back in a couple of hours ;)
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin: Better discussion on #kubuntu-devel
<Ohad> Is there anyone here that can support?
<Ohad> ^^
<lordievader> Ohad: Sure there is ;)
<lordievader> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ohad> It consists of some
<Ohad> in crontab
<Ohad> ^^
<genii-around> We require more detailed information on your goal or specific problem
<Ohad> I'm trying to create a file in crontab it does not save us
<totalanonymous> i need your help :) ... well i just want to set up a VPN connection via network manager and i need to set a chiffre  but i cannot select one . It says something like  "cant find Open-VPN-chiffre"
<totalanonymous> ideas ?
<sonofzeus> hi
<totalanonymous> hi
<sonofzeus> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:LXDE_desktop_full.png how shall I getvthis theme?
<sonofzeus> ive lxde installed
<totalanonymous> u need to install lxde as your  desktop manager
<sonofzeus> i have lxde installed already
<totalanonymous> ok then u can select it at your login screen  there must be a small symbol  and by clicking on it u can selecte which manager u want to use
<sonofzeus> well i have lubuntu installed with lxde but still I cant se that theme.
<totalanonymous> its not a theme its a complete different windows manager
<sonofzeus> yeah its lxde right?
<sonofzeus> i have lxde installed
<totalanonymous> and by doing what i told u before u can change from ubuntu "unity" to  lxde
<sonofzeus> okay hold on i will try that.
<totalanonymous> k
<sonofzeus> please wait bud.
<sonofzeus> thc
<sonofzeus> thx
<sonofzeus> im at the login screen
<totalanonymous> while u are writing with me ? :)
<sonofzeus> yes im on a mobile
<sonofzeus> android
<totalanonymous> ok :D ... ok next to the prompt where u can type in your password there must be a symbol
<totalanonymous> click on it
<sonofzeus> a blue one with a stickman pic
<sonofzeus> its on the top right
<totalanonymous> ok a list appears and it probably says something like  Unity , LXDE, TWM  and so on
<sonofzeus> nah
<sonofzeus> it just says lubuntu lubuntu net book and openbox
<totalanonymous> it is lubuntu
<totalanonymous> lubuntu is ubuntu using lxde
<sonofzeus> yes i know
<sonofzeus> but i still cant see the theme in the pic
<sonofzeus> lol
<sonofzeus> I want to install the theme in the pic
<totalanonymous> which theme ? the background ?
<sonofzeus> yes
<totalanonymous> maybe you  right click at your desktop @ desktop preferences
<totalanonymous> under wallpaper  its not included ?
<sonofzeus> ok?
<sonofzeus> nah
<ti_tux> @sonofzeus your theme is named nuoveXT2
<sonofzeus> where can i find it?
<sonofzeus> ti tux
<ti_tux> you can find it as lxde-icon-theme in the repos
<sonofzeus> is installing themes safe?
<sonofzeus> just a noob
<ti_tux> of course ! it is in the ubuntu repos
<sonofzeus> how to open the repos sorry
<ti_tux> type in a terminal sudo apt-get install lxde-icon-theme
<ti_tux> to install the theme
<sonofzeus> im on lubuntu is that ok?
<ti_tux> it's ok
<sonofzeus> the command
<sonofzeus> k
<sonofzeus> thx a lot man
<ti_tux> don't worry about that, it's the same for all debian based distros
<ti_tux> for the wallpaper you should find it /usr/share/lxde/wallpapers/
<ti_tux> *at
<sonofzeus> stupid q but how do i open terminal on a lubuntu pc
<sonofzeus> pls help
<sonofzeus> nvm i think its lxterminal
<sonofzeus> hey ti tux i installed it
<sonofzeus> but cant find the theme
<captain__> i just installed kubunt and now trying to install firefox, but i get this failure message
<ti_tux> @sonofzeus, you have to reboot, then on the welcome screen where you type your login/password you can choose the desktop, so you choose LXDE and not Lubuntu
<captain__> how to install firefox?
<ti_tux> clic on the firefox installer
<captain__> then i get this failure message
<captain__> http://paste.kde.org/725756/
<ti_tux> what msg?
<ti_tux> ok
<ti_tux> You have clicked on the installer ? or you've tried to install it via konsole ?
<captain__> both same failure
<lordievader> I have seen this bug before captain__, let me lookup what the fix was.
<captain__> i have removed the installer now and installed firefox, seems to work
<ti_tux> ok
<ti_tux> but you are in 12.04 or 12.10 ?
<lordievader> Its bug 1168152
<ubottu> bug 1168152 in firefox (Ubuntu) "package kubuntu-firefox-installer 12.04ubuntu1 [modified: usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop] failed to install/upgrade: Versuch, »/usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop« zu überschreiben, welches auch in Paket firefox 20.0+build1-0ubuntu1 ist" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1168152
<captain__> 12.10
<captain__> no it doesn't work
<lordievader> captain__: Use the --force-overwrite option for apt.
<captain__> sudo apt-get install --forcer-overwrite firefox?
<captain__> is that right
<captain__> ?
<lordievader> captain__: sudo apt-get install --force-overwrite firefox, yes that should work.
<captain__> --force-overwrite doesn't work
<lordievader> captain__: You get the same error?
<captain__> no
<lordievader> captain__: What error do you get?
<captain__> it says --force-overwrite could not ...
<captain__> i dont know the english word for it
<captain__> evaluate?
<lordievader> captain__: Could be, you might try translate.google.com for a translation.
<captain__> E: Command line option - force-overwrite could not be evaluated
<lordievader> captain__: Ah it's a dpkg option, sorry. You'll have to find the firefox package in /var/cache/apt/archives/ and then install the firefox package with "sudo dpkg --force-overwrite <package-name>"
<ti_tux> @captain__: sudo apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-overwrite" install firefox
<ti_tux> this should work
<lordievader> ti_tux: That is the same thing ;)
<lordievader> Granted it is a bit easier :)
<ti_tux> yes of course ^^
<captain___> yes that worked, thanks a lor
<captain___> lot
<wxl> hey since there's some life here, anyone know how to get unicode going in konsole? ctrl-shift-u + hex don't seem to work.
<lordievader> wxl: Could you pastebin the output of locale?
<wxl> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5713936/
<wxl> sorry had to install pastebinit :)
<lordievader> That looks ok, what makes you think unicode doesn't work?
<wxl> lordievader: because i can't enter it the same way as i had on lubuntu, for example.
<wxl> lordievader: ctrl-shift-u seems to delete lines rather than enter hex input mode
<wxl> lordievader: it's not in shortcuts
<wxl> lordievader: i'm not seeing anything in keybindings
<wxl> lordievader: that's the reaction konsole has, at least. kate just does nothing.
<lordievader> wxl: Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think this has anything to do with unicode.
<wxl> lordievader: unicode input
<wxl> lordievader: i.e. i know an ellipsis is hexcode 2203. normally i can just enter ti with ctrl-shift-u 2203. don't work in kubuntu.
<lordievader> wxl: You might find this interesting: http://superuser.com/questions/74763/how-to-type-unicode-characters-in-kde
<raven_wolf> hi all, im running kubuntu 12.04 x64 and after uprgade KDE to 4.10.2 there is no login screen? i have to login from a shell then type  startx ?
<raven_wolf> what is rong here?  can you help fix this?
<wxl> lordievader: well, t he bug is taking forever to load so i don't know what the deal is, but it's obvious that the problem is kde just can't do it. bummer.
<Nexus_Russia> Hi all. I have a question-how to make the browser (eg, Google Chrome) open link type [b] ts3server :/ / [/ b] (TeamSpeak3) directly in Teamspeak? I understand that this is busy xdg-open, but he did not want to open the link. Where you can already register for the MIME types for opening this link open Teamspeak? Thank you.
<Nexus_Russia> P.S. OS Kubuntu 12.10
<Nexus_Russia> Sorry my bad english
<lordievader> !ru | Nexus_Russia
<ubottu> Nexus_Russia: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Nexus_Russia> thx
<AlexZion> hi everyone; i need some help with amarok 2.6.0 on kde 4.9.5 with Kubuntu 12.10 , just sometime it seems nearly freezed and it use a lot of cpu, but I didn't find any reason ....
<cybermoron_> hey new here
<Obsidian1723> hi cybermoron_
<cybermoron__> hi
<cybermoron__> hi Obsidian1723
#kubuntu 2013-04-17
<kdef> does anyone here use 13.04?
<bazhang> !13.04 | kdef
<ubottu> kdef: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<sw0rdfish> hello guys :D
<sw0rdfish> I am fed up of unity, and today at the library I sat down on one of the public PC's there and the browser was left open to www.kubuntu.org/feature-tour .... BOOM! I was hooked. Reminded me of using KDE like 4 or 5 years ago.
<sw0rdfish> Definitely sexier and better. :)
<kb3gtn> well it is KDE..  Just 4 or 5 years newer..
<kb3gtn> :-P
<sw0rdfish> Kinda looks like a Mac OS in a way.
<sw0rdfish> Which release do I download? latest or Long Term Support version?
<kb3gtn> depends..
<sw0rdfish> is the latest version unstable?
<sw0rdfish> stable? :D
<kb3gtn> Use the LTS if you want it to work and be stable and have support for longer period.
<kb3gtn> current release is 12.10, but 13.04 is comming out very soon.
<kb3gtn> kubuntu 13.04 adsd support the MTP, which is nice if you got an android smart phone..
<sw0rdfish> well meh... since it will be a vbox I'm getting 12.10 :)
<sw0rdfish> I'm guessing that means, you can put it on such a phone?
<kb3gtn> most of the modern andoid phone use MTP to share files..
<kb3gtn> instead of showing up like a USB stick drive..
<kb3gtn> Even though.. they are working on a phone version of the OS..
<sw0rdfish> instead of showing up like a usb stick, how will it show up?
<kdef> beware, kde is not that good
<kdef> I'm disliking it again
<kdef> constant bugs and crashes
<kdef> dunno what I'll do... might have to look at other distros again :-(
<sw0rdfish> well jeez
<sw0rdfish> its a vbox :)
<sw0rdfish> I think its the only thing that looks as close to a Mac OSX system right?
<Capprentice> If  I install multiple backend for akonadi it it going to work any faster on Ubuntu 12.04 ?? Or it start conflicting with each other (mysql vs postgresql) ?
<Capprentice> hello ! anyone ? Im very sure on Kubuntu nepomuk server starts automatically..
<Capprentice> Anyone alive ?!!
<Capprentice> video/x-surface decoder
<sw0rdfish> I do think you can ask in #ubuntu too (i think its a general channell?) dude I have no idea though
<Mamarok> sw0rdfish: not about Akonadi, that is KDE specific
<Mamarok> but he could have waited a little longer...
<sw0rdfish> I see.
<Santi> HI
<Santi> Which program is compatible usb live / work with kubuntu 13.04 beta 2?
<Santi> I can not fire live DVD / CD
<Santi> It seems to me that the options for the elderly UEFI BIOS is a problem.
<Santi> Why would someone iso, since most still use the flash drive
<Santi> I suggest you give up the images isp. I do live usb pendrive
<lordievader> Good morning
<sivang> hello all.
<sivang> Let me first say, I LOVE KUBUNTU
<valorie> me too, sivang
<valorie> nice to hear again
<sivang> valorie: :) where is the right link to download an USB stick image for installation?
 * sivang ponders where is the kind jriddel
<sivang> (aka Jonathan Riddel)
<smartboyhw> sivang, you just download the image in cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ^:P
<valorie> sivang: I've always zsynced or torrented the ISO, and created it from that
<lordievader> sivang: You can simply use the normal desktop images, then you can make a usb image with something like Unetbootin.
<sivang> valorie: and what are the links on the site directing to?
<valorie> using the kubuntu live usb creator
<sivang> lordievader: oh, that's what I get in the web site download link
<valorie> there are zsync, rsync and torrent links all
<sivang> valorie: yes, okay, so I'll do just that. I'm a bit traomatized of getting ubuntu-desktop and unity packages after having installed ubuntu and then trying to mold it back to kubuntu
<valorie> ugh
<valorie> I hate having all that extra gtk stuff
<lordievader> sivang: Understandable ;)
<sivang> valorie: a pain and a slow down
<sivang> kubuntu is SO darn fast
<sivang> so the regular download link in the website should do yes?
<sivang> ah right, it's a 900MB~ download, pop it on your stick with the disk creator and you;'re done.
<valorie> sure, and remember that if you don't want to do it via your browser, you can use wget
<valorie> much faster
<sivang> valorie: good point, also not risking downloads stopping if Chrome crashes (which it does)
<valorie> wget can resume, too
<valorie> it's a great tool
<sivang> yep, it is.
<sivang> I'm downloading, thank you good people. Wish I had time to contribute back. Perhaps this will also happen in this life ;)
<sivang> (Riddel would love me to join, he's a very close and dear friend to me)
<Riddell> sivang: likewise but only if you spell my name right :)
<sivang> Riddell: I'm sorry! I am terrible at being good spelling Scottish names ;)
<sivang> Riddell it is, then.
<sivang> :)
 * Riddell hugs sivang 
 * sivang double hugs Riddell back
<valorie> sivang: just R<tab>
<valorie> ;-)
<valorie> you'll always spell it right then
<sivang> valorie: I just try <tab> and if it doesn't show anything I spell it myself ;)
<valorie> lol
<sivang> one should note, real women/men know how to spell right! hehe
<valorie> ah, just tab gives you the last person who spoke in the chan
<sivang> hmm, that expalins stuff
<valorie> I know how to spell, but I'm a bit lazy
<sivang> sure, I was trying to joke
<sivang> ;)
<valorie> :-)
<sivang> valorie: 'R' is like right shift?
<valorie> lol, yes
<valorie> a small r works too
<sivang> does not work here, strange
<sivang> I use irssi
<lordievader> Does that mean the majority of IRC is virtual? As they use tab to spell?
<valorie> ah, boo
 * sivang is old fashined
<valorie> lordievader: how else would one get the spelling of your nick correct?
<lordievader> Anyhow this is getting offtopic, perhaps a move to #kubuntu-offtopic would be in order.
<valorie> konversation rulez!
<valorie> sorry
<sivang> again, thank you good people.
<DonVukodlak> need help ovah here!
<DonVukodlak> oh cmon!
<lordievader> !ask | DonVukodlak
<ubottu> DonVukodlak: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DonVukodlak> waht?
<lordievader> DonVukodlak: Calling out that you need help isn't very usefull, state your problem. If one know the answer they will reply.
<lordievader> !pm | DonVukodlak
<ubottu> DonVukodlak: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<DonVukodlak> talk to me in this channel
<DonVukodlak> dont pm me
<lordievader> DonVukodlak: I didn't... you did.
<lordievader> DonVukodlak: But anyhow, state your problem.
<DonVukodlak> ok. so i installed kubuntu with wubi
<DonVukodlak> restarted the system
<DonVukodlak> bootscreen
<DonVukodlak> then blackscreen for about 10 minutes
<DonVukodlak> rebooted my sys
<DonVukodlak> and again the same problem. but, with some errors about root
<lordievader> DonVukodlak: Wubi is a mess, it would be better to install Kubuntu in a VM or do a 'real' install.
<DonVukodlak> i have a notebook
<DonVukodlak> i hate vm
<DonVukodlak> real install?
<lordievader> DonVukodlak: Make a live-usb/live-cd, boot from there and install Kubuntu in the way it is ment to be installed.
<DonVukodlak> oh gonna try that next time. thx!
<DonVukodlak> but the drivers...
<lordievader> DonVukodlak: I'm sorry I need to go, but I'm sure there are other people who can assist you.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Aknot> What is the best dark/black color scheme?
<BluesKaj> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ovidiu-florin> has anybody used fontforge?
<ovidiu-florin> or do you recommend annother program for editing fonts
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<mikkle-sticks> Sometimes X crashes and sends me back to lightdm
<mikkle-sticks> this includes skyping with video (only with certain contacts!)
<mikkle-sticks> anyone know what might be causing this?
<subman> It seems my default system font upon installation is really, really tiny.  How to change that?
<subman> I found it, thanks.
<avihay> !bestbot
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bjrohan_> For some reason Dolphin look has bunged up, Here is what I mean, if I click the Dolphin browser launcher, it looks normal. Insome programs if it uses Dolphin to browse files, it looks reall, really bad, almost like it is opening a wine version. What may be causing this?
<BluesKaj> bjrohan_, did you notice that the ugly files require root permissions ?
<bjrohan_> BluesKaj: Nope, not in anything that requires root. The program opening Dolphin is not a wine program either. I have a screenshot, trying to find a place to post it
<BluesKaj> try imagebin
<bjrohan_> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/802/dolphinversions.jpg/
<bjrohan_> Sublime text 2 is the program in this case
<bjrohan_> BluesKaj: Another instance, I am using LibreOffice, and when I open up an file dialog, it looks like the crappy version of Dolphin, not the one that I expect
<BluesKaj> bjrohan_, the method I used was to open system settings with krunner kdesudo systemsettings and set the themes,fonts etc as I did with user permissions and that solved my ugly problem with some files
<BluesKaj> actually not just some files i guess . I didn't have anymore ugly files after that
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<MySystem> hello i search a tool which compares files and folders with subfolders and output the differences, would take a command too if the results easyly readable
<MySystem> searched google and ubuntu.com and package managment but didnt find something for me
<lordievader> Good evening
<ovidiu-florin> I've edited the font URW Chancery L - Medi Ital and added the Romanian characters. I found the file in /usr/share/ghostscript/~current/Resource/Fonts/ I saved it, but I still can't use those characters. I've changed the font encoding to unicode (It did not support the characters before that). Do I have to reboot so that I can use that font?
<ovidiu-florin> I'm rebooting BBL
<xaruma> hi all
<ovidiu-florin> any help on font editing please?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, that depends on what you mean by editing fonts
<ovidiu-florin> I want to edit the font URW Chancery L to add the romanian characters
<ovidiu-florin> the characters are: ăĂșȘțȚ that is with comma below not sedilla
<ovidiu-florin> I don't know where that font is stored int he system
<BluesKaj> system settings>Font Management>SystemFonts , ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: how do I get the file location from there?
<BluesKaj> kmenu>computer>system settings>Font Management>SystemFonts , ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> I got there
<ovidiu-florin> but how do I find the font file location?
<ovidiu-florin> I can find the font there , but where's the file in the filesystem?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, choose a font right click on 'system fonts' and export to the file
<keithzg_> Arghh, I'm pretty damn certain I'm running fglrx, yet I cannot for the life of me get anything that uses OpenCL to run.
<BluesKaj> keithzg_, give us an example
<keithzg_> BluesKaj: well, bitcoin miners like cgminer and poclbm (I also can't compile the SDK examples, but that could be unrelated)
<BluesKaj> do you have OpenGL chosen in system settings>desktop effects>advance>composting type?
<BluesKaj> bitcoin miners ?
<keithzg_> BluesKaj: to be honest I'm trying remotely on the respective machines.
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: I've found the font file /usr/share/fonts/type1/gsfonts/z003034l.pfb I've edited it with fontforge and saved it. Do I ahve to reboot to see the changes?
<keithzg_> Sigh. Nothing ever seems to go right when it involves corporation-produced software that isn't even properly packaged. I'm sure the issue is the AMD "APP" SDK nonsense.
 * keithzg_ should probably just upgrade to 13.04 already since Bug #1048036 may be part of this mess
<ubottu> bug 1048036 in pyopencl (Ubuntu Quantal) "Python OpenCL cannot be installed in 12.10 due to unmet dependencies" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1048036
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, perhaps , not sure
 * ovidiu-florin is eating salty peanuts
<BluesKaj> keithzg_, I'm not very knowledgable about ati graphics , it's been a while since I've used them
<keithzg_> BluesKaj: Fair enough. I wish I could figure this out . . . "amdconfig --list-adapters" looks fine, but "clinfo | grep Board" returns zilch. Arghh.
<keithzg_> Aha! http://devgurus.amd.com/thread/160693 makes it sound like it's a problem with me trying to run it remotely/headless, and indeed, adding a script to /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf  that runs "xhost +" upon display setup seems to have fixed it.
<BluesKaj> keithzg_, nice find ! :)
<scotty56>   jmimkimkmo
<scotty56> oops
<kitzune> When a program is install through muon software center, like deluge, where is it in the file system if I wanted to make it a defualt program?
<kitzune> installed*
<lordievader> kitzune: Usually programs go to /usr/share, their binaries are usually in /usr/bin.
<keithzg_> kitzune: usually you don't need to know where it is to make it a default; just use the actuall command, if you need to do it manually (for deluge, I think just "deluge" would work, no path necessary)
<kitzune> Perfect :) thanks very much
<lordievader> kitzune: No problem, you can also use "whereis deluge".
<lordievader> But as keithzg_ said, if the program is in your path there is no need to type the full path ;)
<mindcode> m
#kubuntu 2013-04-18
<mamalala> hi all! anyone here that night be able to help me with an error in a vanilla qt compile?
<Tzinex> I have a question. I have a laptop with 2 gigs of RAM, an unsupported graphics card, a 2 Ghz dual core 32 bit processor. Do you think I can run Kubuntu just fine?
<ahoneybun> Tzinex: why do you say it is unsupported?
<Tzinex> It is a amd 3100 intergrated graphics card
<Tzinex> unrecognizable by ubuntu 12.10
<ahoneybun> you mean there is no non-oss driver for it
<ahoneybun> ?
<Tzinex> I have to use an open source one
<Tzinex> no propietary
<ahoneybun> thats what I mean propietary = non-oss
<ahoneybun> How did it handle Ubuntu 12.10?
<Tzinex> It handles Xubuntu just finr
<Tzinex> fine*
<ahoneybun> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man4/radeon.4.html
<ahoneybun> says the driver handle 3D fine
<ahoneybun> Kubuntu 12.10 works much faster then Ubuntu 12.10, but its mostly because of the speed of the dash
<ahoneybun> on my laptop
<ahoneybun> my MacBook anyway
<Tzinex> True, but I am currently using Xubuntu
<Tzinex> I have an older toshiba sattellite
<Tzinex> from the vista days
<ahoneybun> Yea I do not like those series, slow at least the one I have and it came with Windows 7
<Tzinex> Well, I thank you very much for the help you have given. It was a pleasure.
<ahoneybun> I mean if Xubuntu works for you and what you need to do I'm not going to just say jump ship.
<ahoneybun> np :) same here
<Tzinex> I want to try KDE anyways
<ahoneybun> I would say try it in a VirtualBox first
<ahoneybun> I'm trying Fedora 18 with GNOME just to try it in one
<Tzinex> I can not download it yet since I have just moved and I have no wifi so I am tethering from my rooted phone
<ahoneybun> I'm really loving KDE and really Kubuntu
<ahoneybun> oh thats cool
<Tzinex> That is also cool
<ahoneybun> Yea I wanted to try to get GNOME 3.8 on it and check it out, tried to do it from Debian and it did not work right
<Tzinex> I tried GNOME 3.8. It finally works!
<ahoneybun> Yea I see that! I donated to the 2012 donation for the GNOME project
<Tzinex> nice
<Tzinex> I love the new classic mode
<ahoneybun> I'm on the page for it and everything, spelled my name wrong but thats ok
<ahoneybun> lol
<Tzinex> Although I hate how it still has some left over orange-ness from Ubuntu
<Tzinex> I can not stand unity
<ahoneybun> I have Kubuntu setup like Unity lol
<Tzinex> lol
<ahoneybun> I just can't use it yet as it is not fast and feature full yet
<Tzinex> Interesting
<ahoneybun> I have Kubuntu 12.10 on my desktop and laptop
<Tzinex> Well, I am going to read a book now. Good night!
<ahoneybun> good talk, see yea around!
<lordievader> Good morning
<CosmicB> using the nvidia proprietary driver jockey tells me "The driver is activated but not currently in use"
<CosmicB> nouveau is not loaded, the nvidia module is loaded and everythin seem ok, apart from jockey saying the driver isn't in use (?)
<CosmicB> this is the situation on my laptop as well as on my workstation at work, I don't get it
<lordievader> The jockey is often wrong in detecting which driver is being used, or so I've heard.
<CosmicB> it seem to happen when i switch between various nvidia versions, 304, 310, mabye running nouveau and then back to proprietary again . wanybody seen this (?)
<CosmicB> lordievader : yeah, look like it, I remember this has happened to me before in older releases. and this time the 'problem' was in 12.10, and it's still here after dist-upgrade to 13.04
<CosmicB> I've apt-get remove'd all nvidia stuff, and even dpkg --purge'd any nvidia leftovers, before activating a driver again
<CosmicB> could it be jockey misses since I have no xorg.conf (?)
<CosmicB> guess it's really not a probelm since the nvidia driver seem to work ok, I'm just getting hung up in jockey failing to detect the driver :p
<lordievader> CosmicB: I'm not sure, though I usually hear these stories in combination with nVidia.
<CosmicB> lordievader ok
<CosmicB> I like 13.04 though :) kde 4.10.2 in 13.04 is better built than my previous 12.10 with kde sc 4.10.2 (4.10.2 introdused a bug in kontact that affected me, 13.04 seem to have patched the fix into kontact 'cause I can't see the bug here)
<lordievader> CosmicB: Raring is indeed very nice ;)
<CosmicB> :)
<MySystem> hello is it possible with diff to compare 2 files/folders with different codepages?
<MySystem> haven't found an option in the man diff
<MySystem> or do i need another tool for it
<vaibhav_> Can some one tell me how to add Channel in Konversation I am trying to add #Django channel but nothin seem to happening ..
<vaibhav_> ..
<lordievader> vaibhav_: I don't use Konversation myself, so I do not know, but this might help you: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/extragear-network/konversation/serverlist.html
<Mamarok> lordievader: if he wants to add a channel, just /join #hannelname is enough, works the same way in all IRC clients
<lordievader> Mamarok: Wasn't sure if he just wanted to join a channel or add it to a list so it would auto-connect.
<Mamarok> apparently only join another channel, as #kubuntu is default when he launches Konvi in Kubuntu
<Mamarok> so pointing him to an IRC howto would probably be better next time :)
<lordievader> Mamarok: Will do.
<c2tarun> hi friends, anyone here installed KDE 4.10 on Kubuntu 12.04?
<doctorpepper> hi guys !!
<doctorpepper> can anyone please help me, i am installing new fonts (monospaced)  using systemsettings ==> font management but they don't show up in the list monospaced fonts
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kourosh> hi
<kourosh> is any body here
<kourosh> i want some help about tor
<kourosh> ???
<kourosh> alooooooooooo
<kourosh> ??
<Artakha> talk about patience
<ti_tux> Is it normal that choqok french translation is missing in 13.04 ?
<smartboyhw_> !patience | kourosh
<ubottu> kourosh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<smartboyhw_> ti_tux: apachelogger should be able to answer you:)
<ti_tux> ok so apachelogger if you read me :)
<apachelogger> was it missing in 12.10?
<ti_tux> Yes It was
<ti_tux> the french translation is freshed (2 weeks)
<ti_tux> I think
<apachelogger> I highly doubt that
<apachelogger> upstream tarball 1.3 contains no translations
<apachelogger> ti_tux: I guess filing a bug at bugs.kde.org might help
<ti_tux> because on svn a modification appeared 2 weeks ago and on the french translators page it is marked as 100% translated
<ti_tux> I will talk about that on the french mailing list
<ti_tux> and I'll post a bug if no answer is found
<ti_tux> thx
<apachelogger> ti_tux: it may be translated in svn, but it has not been released by the choqok developers
<ti_tux> apachelogger: I'll ask them too ;)
<G__81> hi i installed Kubuntu 12.10 32 bit and when i click on Mozilla firefox installer i get the following errors
<G__81> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_20.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.10.3_i386.deb (--unpack):  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop', which is also in package kubuntu-firefox-installer 12.04ubuntu1 No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already                                                               dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<G__81> can some one help me on how to resolve this problem?
<genii-around> G__81: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite  /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_20.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.10.3_i386.deb
<G__81> genii-around: i still get some errors
<genii-around> G__81: That's fine. After the dpkg command finishes, try: sudo apt-get -f install
<G__81> http://pastebin.com/8Z23MxQX
<G__81> genii-around: cool thanks a lot it worked :)
<genii-around> G__81: You're welcome
<G__81> genii-around: if i have to install firefox, what should i do ?
<G__81> click on that mozilla firefox installer again?
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<genii-around> G__81: I generally do it from commandline with: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<G__81> genii-around: so when i do that now, will i get the same problem again ?
<genii-around> G__81: If you do, let me know
<G__81> genii-around: ok thanks a lot sure will let you know
 * genii-around makes another pot of coffee and settles in
<c2tarun> when I put my laptop to standy, I hear standby music repeatedly 3-4 times, is this the case with everyone?
<c2tarun> this channel is lot low on traffic then I remember it from time of Kubuntu 10.10. Is this because Canonical abandoned Kubuntu?
<wxl> c2tarun: while i can't imagine that's the case (there's tons of community-supported projects that have vibrant forums, channels, etc), i can't imagine it's not a factor
<wxl> meanwhile we're making kubuntu our standard desktop at work :)
<BluesKaj> c2tarun, no , our nick count has increased by 100 or so since then
<c2tarun> wxl: well one thing for sure, Kubuntu is lot lighter then I remember and in comparison to Unity its like my lappy wants to thank me.
<BluesKaj> it's afact that 12.10 seems very stable atm , so there are fewer probs
<wxl> c2tarun: agreed. and kde is a lot lighter than when i first used it many moons ago. i mainly use lubuntu at home but find myself enjoying a LOT about kubuntu.
<wxl> could you guys offer any insight as to why this html5 player isn't working? http://archive.org/details/DLR035 i do have kubuntu-restricted-extras installed, although i'm not sure that helps.
<andrei_> hi
<jacklk> At the Kubuntu login screen, shutdown, restart, etc do not work. I think this may be because it needs root privalleges to do this... Can someone help?
<zAo^> how can I install a minimalistic version of KDE under Ubuntu?
<zAo^> kde-core is gone :(
<wxl> !info kde-plasma-desktop | zAo^
<ubottu> zAo^: kde-plasma-desktop (source: meta-kde): KDE Plasma Desktop and minimal set of applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:76~pre1ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 3 kB, installed size 37 kB
<Ab3L> hi
<zAo^> thanks wxl
<deadkowe> Iam kinda new to kubuntu and am haveing a issue with a graphics card. it is a pny geforce 5200 agp. when its installed kubuntu will not display. "it works and is good" I have to remove the card and reboot in order to view kde. but with it the card uninstalled i cannot find it in the "aditional drivers"
<deadkowe> Am I in the wrong place for chat help?
<Walex> deadkowe: it is a very old card, you need to use a "legacy" driver
<Linkmaster> How can I connect my 12.10 desktop to my windows 7 laptop so that I can a) transfer files from the laptop to the desktop(I don't care about the reverse) and b) connect to the internet on the desktop(whether the laptop works while connected doesn't matter)
<deadkowe> Im not sure how to. With my new pc it displayed kde right off the bat. then I went to kde start, aplications, system, additional drivers. and installed/activated the 3rd party drivers for my graphics card and now I can use open gl. my other computer will not display kde desktop at all when the pny 5200 is installed. when i remove the graphics card and turn it back on useing the onboard graphics it works. but then there is nothing displayed for the pny
<deadkowe> 5200 in additional drivers . the 5200 was installed when i installed kubuntu 12.10
<Linkmaster> er...my reason for asking is because my school network doesn't allow my personal computer connected, however, they gave permission for us seniors to use "connectify". however, connectify isn't working, for whatever stupid reason. So, since I have a crossover cable handy, I figured to try and connect it that way, but the internet hasn't shown me anything that works so far
<deadkowe> Would I need to find the driver in the multi or universe and "sudo apt-get install" the driver?
<Walex> deadkowe: it is a very old card, you need to use a "legacy" driver
<Walex> Linkmaster: you have to use MS-Windows 'connection sharing'
<deadkowe> i understand its old and I need to use a legacy driver.... but How?
<deadkowe> and Thank You for helping!
<ti_tux> apachelogger: in the source tarball of choqok 1.3, the french translation is provided... so it's a kubuntu issue
<ahoneybun> apachelogger: your here?
<deadkowe> WOW
<keithzg> Hmphh. I keep having to restart my computer to make OpenCL work again on my AMD GPU, even just running "clinfo" will hang. Anyone know any way to restart whatever's hung with opencl or the GPU without rebooting the entire computer?
<keithzg> Ah, I see, it's actually just that I switched to a VT. D'oh. Didn't realize the AMD drivers had OpenCL so intimately tied to X11, so even if I'm connecting via SSH it meanwhile needs to be outputting to an X11 session. That's ugly.
<dragan> for two days (after some updates probably) my kubuntu 13.04 uses 100% of 1 core constantly(cpu i7 dell 5520)
<dragan> how to determin what is uin it and stop it
<dragan> top program says that is pulse audio i never had problems whit that before any idea?
<genii-around> dragan: #ubuntu+1 for Raring
<dragan> found topic on forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2136534&page=2 thay said it was fixed by updates earlier today i will check after restart
<jjf> hi everybody!
<jjf> short question: is there a way to force copy/paste do do plain text on kubuntu?
<jjf> i often copy from web pages into gmail, and i don't want to keep the formatting
<jjf> i don't know if this is a kde or a chrome-problem
<seattlegaucho> jjf: that's a gmail issue ... press 'shift' with the key combination to copy and it will leave formating out
<seattlegaucho> same works for google docs
<seattlegaucho> for linux (any browser) press shift+ctrl+v
<jjf> it works, cool!
<jjf> thanks, seattlegaucho
<Adityab> hello!
<Adityab> I just did a simple apt-get upgrade and now the 'video' group is gone
<Adityab> therefore I cannot log in to kde normally
<Adityab> I'm currently using some convoluted way of tty -> login -> sudo xinit -> plasma-desktop to get a working desktop
<Adityab> also kwin says
<Adityab> libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i965_dri.so
<Adityab> libGL error: failed to open drm device: Permission denied
<Adityab> libGL error: failed to load driver: i965
<Adityab> by 'gone', I don't mean just my user account being removed from that group
<Adityab> the group itself has vanished. systemwide
<Enklave> anyone here who can help me please
<Enklave> ??
<Enklave> hello, need help please to increase my RAM memory on my laptop
<Enklave> have installed 8 GB
<Enklave> but linux just recognise 2,97
<Enklave> how could that be?
<Enklave> nobody here?
<Enklave> aren t here over 100 people ??
<Enklave> and nobody write anything?
<valorie> by "linux just recognize 2.97, what do you mean?
<valorie> Enklave: ^^
<Enklave> yes
<Enklave> thx for answer
<valorie> ?
<valorie> that's a question, not an answer
<valorie> because it depends
<Enklave> is there something i must do to use full physical memory
<valorie> let's see if the bot knows anything useful
<valorie> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<Enklave> the bot?
<valorie> ubottu
<valorie> the bot knows all kinds of useful links, like the above
<valorie> anyone can use the bot
<Enklave> cool
<Enklave> the first link was not helpful
<Enklave> i try the next
<valorie> also, based on past experience: be very sure it's securely seated
<valorie> and secured
<Enklave> the 2nd wasnt also very useful
<valorie> :(
<Enklave> one thing in advance
<Enklave> i use a sony vaio laptop AW11xu
<valorie> still, you didn't give any error message to us, or what you used to get your information
<Enklave> which can only take 4GB (32 Bit)
<valorie> huh
<Enklave> only with 64 Bit i can have 8 GB
<Enklave> can i send you a screenshot?
<valorie> so are you 100% confident that your hardware is acceptable?
<valorie> you can post a screenshot to the channel
<valorie> I'm no expert
<valorie> just trying to get some information
<valorie> any experts here feel free to chime in
<Enklave> and how can i post that?
<Enklave> file:///home/pion/Desktop/screenshot2.png
<Enklave> does it work?
<Enklave> guess not
<smartboyhw_> no
<valorie> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<smartboyhw_> !imgur
<smartboyhw_> ...
<valorie> if you want to add imgur to the bot message, you have to ask an ubuntu irc person
<valorie> they are friendly
 * smartboyhw_ has forgotten the command
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> imagebin works
<Enklave> http://imagebin.org/254549
<Enklave> here it is
<valorie> Enklave: do you have a 64-bit system set up?
<Enklave> sorry 2.92 are only used
<Enklave> or recognised
<Enklave> i have 32 bit
<Enklave> set up?
<valorie> did you install the 32-bit kubuntu, or the 64-bit one?
<Enklave> so i should have at least 4GB which i could use
<Enklave> 32-bit
<valorie> well, your image shows quite a large swap
<valorie> Enklave: you just told me above that to use the whole 8 GB, you have to have 64-bit
<valorie> therefore you will have to re-install a 64-bit image
<Enklave> you are right, but the swap do to 95% nothing on my system
<Enklave> ok, sorry valorie, 8 GB would be fine (but thats just physical memory, which i have installed)
<smartboyhw_> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Enklave> i have read that 32-bit just accept 4 GB (unfortunatelly), but i can only use 2.97, why?
<smartboyhw_> Enklave: ^
<valorie> ah, I forgot that
<valorie> smartboyhw_, as his name indicates, is smarter than me
<valorie> :-)
<smartboyhw_> valorie: Nah nah
<valorie> personally, I got around a similar sitch by using 64-bit
<valorie> I think it's ready for prime time
<Enklave> ok, useful link :-)
<Enklave> what is the code adress to send codes, please?
<valorie> ?
<valorie> do you mean pastebin?
<valorie> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Enklave> thx
<Enklave> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5720248/
<Enklave> does this mean that i can use 64-bit on my 32-bit system?
<valorie> ok, dinner
<valorie> perhaps smartboyhw_ can help you further
<Enklave> isnt 64-bit a question of the hardware?
<valorie> it's a question of the kernel
<Enklave> i am sorry for that questions, i am in learing phase
<valorie> that's how we learn
<valorie> nice to meet you, I'm also known as "linux grandma" (blog)
<valorie> but time for dinner for me
<Enklave> thank you also smartboyhw for your tipp (pae)
<Enklave> kk
<Enklave> can pae be dangerous for my system; or does the experience says?
<Enklave> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5720264/
<Enklave> error
<Enklave> please help: had the error been fixed?
<Enklave> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5720265/
<Enklave> i hope so
<Enklave> i come in 5 min
<Enklave> have to restart
#kubuntu 2013-04-19
<Enklave> hello everybody!
<Enklave> THANKS TO YOU, THE COMMUNITY
<Enklave> I have now 8 GB to use
<Enklave> Its time to us FULL POWER
<Enklave> use
<Enklave> 1000 x THX
<smartboyhw_> Enklave: :)
<Enklave> You are god for me now!
<Enklave> now you have 3 wishes
<smartboyhw_> …
<Enklave> do you want to be immortal, no problem i am a physican
<bjrohan> Is it just me, or does the new LibreOffice 4 file dialog box look wine ish?
<Enklave> you have time smartboy, and thx again
<bjrohan> Perhaps I did something wrong?
<bjrohan> It does NOT use Dolphin, that is for certains
<subman> This may be an issue that a developer wants to look into.  I installed kubuntu-desktop under Ubuntu 12.10 and all was well.  I decided to upgrade to 13.04 Ubuntu and it went well, except for when I go to try Kubuntu.  It comes up with a message box that states:  "Cannot start D-BUS.  Can you start qdbus?"  There is an 'okay' button and when pressed takes me back to the login screen.  Any ideas or just too early to try Kubuntu in this
<subman> manner?
<yahyaa> please help
<yahyaa> trying to get soud through hdmi port to my hidef tv
<yahyaa> I am running kubuntu 12.10
<DarthFrog> yahyaa: Which video drivers are you using?  Is it an on-board HDMI port or one on your video card?
<yahyaa> on board
<Quest> how to make ubuntu/kubuntu boot and only go to console automatically. do not load gui?
<DarthFrog> Quest: Try removing the lightdm package.
<subman> Doesn't grub come with an option to boot to command line?
<subman> Quest, maybe this:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/52089/how-do-i-boot-to-a-command-line-interface-instead-of-a-gui
<sylvia_> hello
<sylvia_> I'm also having a problem with getting sound through my HDMI port. I got kubuntu 12.10 and i got picture but no sound. its  a laptopits a  so theres no card and  radeon 4200 series
<sylvia_> hello/ anybody helping tonight, I'm new to ubuntu so I don't know who else to ask.
<DarthFrog> sylvia_: You can install the pavucontrol package and use it to direct where your sound is output.
<sylvia_> and how do i go about that? is that the "apt m- sudo get install" thing?
<DarthFrog> If you're using the radeon driver, HDMI audio is disabled by default.
<DarthFrog> sylvia_:  You could use muon as the graphical package manager or "sudo apt-get install pavucontrol" at the command line.
<sylvia_> Darth_: does that mean I'm kinda screwed?
<DarthFrog> sylvia_: No.
<sylvia_> ok imma try it
<sylvia_> Darth_: got it open, don't see anything indicationg sound
<DarthFrog> You've opened pavucontrol?
<sylvia_> no actually i don't think i did, my  konsole says its installed but I don't see it in my system sections
<DarthFrog> Run it from the command line then.  Press ALT-F2 and type "pavucontrol".
<DarthFrog> Look at output devices.
<DarthFrog> But from the KMenu, it's under Applications/Multimedia.
<sylvia_> ok I got output devices open and it says RS880 HDMI audio for port it say HDMI/display port
<sylvia_> na  the port settingme anything else to changed it doesn't give
<DarthFrog> Play around with the app.
<sylvia_> and it doesn't give any option to change port setting
<sylvia_> ok messed with it. it shows in the audio stream that its producing sound and its not silent but theres still no sound
<sylvia_> like its literally showing that its just going through my HDMI port but nothing is coming out
<sylvia_> I support what ubuntu is and what it represents to the conglomerate corporations, but I've had so many hiccups with it. kinda missing the automation of windows
<sylvia_> nad what I mean by represents is the idea of sharing ideas and not for profit thinking and helping
<sylvia_> any other ideas anyone? This shouldn't be difficult but it turns out its tricky
<sylvia_> is there any update for radeon?
<valorie> !jockey | sylvia_
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<valorie> sylvia_: ^^^
<sylvia_> hmm ok. whats jockey?
<valorie> evidently that is no longer used
<valorie> used to be the way that ubuntu handled drivers
<valorie> !drivers
<valorie> huh
<valorie> I guess it's directly from system settings now
<bazhang> !info jockey-kde | valorie sylvia_
<ubottu> valorie sylvia_: jockey-kde (source: jockey): KDE user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-0ubuntu11 (quantal), package size 9 kB, installed size 112 kB
<valorie> interesting, bazhang
<valorie> thanks
<sylvia_> ok I'm going through ubuntu-help/media but ya I'll post something. UBOTTU: i'm not a programmer I barely know what any of that meansrammer, i ba
<sylvia_> what it means
<sylvia_> oh wait I need to install jock-kde?
<valorie> it might help
<valorie> ubottu is just a bot
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> anyone can use it
<sylvia_> I've been able to select the driver. I see it. below it there is a sound bar. for the port it shows that there is sound going to it I guess because for the internal audio its flat-lined. however no actual sound is coming out. so selecting the driver isn't the issue
<valorie> often that means that somewhere, you have a channel muted
<valorie> are you using ubuntu, or kubuntu?
<sylvia_> kubuntu
<valorie> ok
<sylvia_> 12.10
<valorie> pavucontrol is often useful for checking everything out
<sylvia_> ya. tried it. thats how I show sound going to the port. its at 100%
<valorie> for sound issues, I mean
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<valorie> the troubleshooting link there is really useful
<sylvia_> I got all the formats checked off, and the mute sections are unhighlited
<valorie> for instance, trying with a new user often pinpoints the problem
<valorie> I've had to work this through a few times in the last 10 years or so
<valorie> and always use that link to work it through logically
<sylvia_> ok ya I found out for my sound divices under my konsole it says [HDA ATI  SB] and I guess this means its an ATI driver which requires proprietary drivers. so now I gotta look in to this
<sylvia_> thanks for all your help but I think i'm screwed
<valorie> there is usually an answer
<valorie> I have an ati
<valorie> one time I had to do a modprobe and all that jazz, but it's all doable
<sylvia_> and you can link up to your TV?
<valorie> my TV is old, so no
<sylvia_> modprobe?
<valorie> if you get that deep into the troubleshooting doc, you'll see
<sylvia_> ok thaks again for all your help.
<valorie> looks complicated, but like everything else in linux, if you just calmly, logically follow the steps
<valorie> it all works out
<sylvia_> oh real quick. whats a bot?
<valorie> in this channel (and all ubuntu chans)
<valorie> it is a way to access a database of helpful hints and links
<valorie> so
<valorie> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<valorie> we don't have to remember all that, just ask the bot
<sylvia_> LMAO i thought it was a user. damn i feel like i gotta know a lil about programming
<valorie> she looks like a knowitall user, yeah
<sylvia_> LOL thanks
<becnfecn> Anyone know how I can get the security uodate to install
<becnfecn> apt-get update; aot-get upgrade doesnt seem to do it
<becnfecn> security.ubuntu.com is in my sources.list
<valorie> I always use sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<valorie> you might try that instead
<valorie> btw, although it looks like that upgrades your dist, it does not
<valorie> it includes all the applications in the upgrade request
<valorie> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<richerVE> Hi, it isn't today the release of 13.04 RC ??
<valorie> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<valorie> heh
<valorie> last I heard, it wasn't on the official mirrors yet
<valorie> #ubuntu+1 for all the latest
<richerVE> Maybe tomorrow morning then, at least in my country (GMT-4:30)
<becnfecn> is it possible to actually do the dist-upgrade for the 13.04?
<valorie> that is "do-release-upgrade" I believe
<valorie> but please ask about that in #ubuntu+1
<valorie> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<DarthFrog> do-release-upgrade -d
<OerHeks> release is 25th april, 7 more days
<don_> hello all
<lordievader> Good morning.
<aspire> b
<aspire> b
<aspire> n
<FloodBotK1> aspire: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<feruzi_> hi so when is the next kubuntu coming out
<smartboyhw_> feruzi_ Next Thursday.
<Freddie_Freewing> Hello, I have a question about burning boot-able cds from .ios files. I recently rescued an old imac g3 from the trash and am trying to bypass the password screen. To do so I need an OS 9 install disk it seems, namely because even lubuntu maxes out the ram. Is there any specific procedure that I need to follow to make a boot-able cd from an .ios file that is designed for the powerpc architecture?
<smartboyhw_> .iso file you mean?
<Freddie_Freewing> Yes, sorry about that. :)
<smartboyhw_> Freedie_Freewing: And why are you asking about Lubuntu!?
<Freddie_Freewing> smartboyhw: I am currently using kubuntu to try to burn an OS9 iso to a disk using k3b. I was merely detailing the procedure that I have gone though so far. And asking if there are any procedures that I should be aware of when trying to burn a boot-able disk.
<smartboyhw_> Freddie_Freewing: Nothing much I think.
<Freddie_Freewing> Smartboyhw: So just write the .iso image to the disk and everything should be a-okay. I ask because I remember a time when you had to make the boot folder and nonsense like that.
<smartboyhw_> Freddie_Freewing: I use dd.
<smartboyhw_> That's the play-safe method.
<Freddie_Freewing> dd?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<sagat> portugues
<sagat> ?
<wxl> !pt | sagat
<ubottu> sagat: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<wololo_226> hi, I'm trying to install Kubuntu 13.04, but installer stalls at the "Preparation to install" screen
<genii-around> wololo_226: The channel #ubuntu+1 for 13.04 please.
<wololo_226> genii-around: ok, thanks
<rosco_y> Which is the ubuntu installer: .deb or .rpm ?
<rosco_y> found it: ubuntu speaks .deb :)
<kdef> can someone help?   I want to install a debian package (64-bit) but it needs 32-bit packages
<kdef> I forget how to do so without installing all the 32-bit packages...   I think I just need multiarch but how?
<kdef> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)." -> I don't have to do this, do I?
<wxl> kdef: sudo apt-get -f install
<wxl> that will fix it
<kdef> that's the only way?
<wxl> kdef: there's always another way, but that way works. :)
<kdef> it will intall every 32-bin lib package in the world... but, I probably only need a few? :)
<kdef> -bit not bin
<wxl> kdef: well somehow or another it's requiring those depends.
<Whiskey`Wonka> is kubuntu.org having a issue? I can not get it to load
<wxl> just for you Whiskey`Wonka
<wxl> http://isitup.org/kubuntu.org
<valorie> loads instantly for me
<Whiskey`Wonka> mmm
<Whiskey`Wonka> its not just me, its 4 people that i know of on clink adsl
<wxl> hm
<wxl> i don't think i'd use an isp called "clink"
<Whiskey`Wonka> but those are all in the same town
<Whiskey`Wonka> we call them clink (klink)
<Whiskey`Wonka> its century link
<Whiskey`Wonka> ah fun its some kinda dns related issue
<Whiskey`Wonka> look its ip up with another provider and IP access works, named access does not
<Whiskey`Wonka> more correctly the ubuntu site loads since IP breaks the name based host. oy
#kubuntu 2013-04-20
<Malsasa> Hello, how to set NO_CHROME_KDE_FILE_DIALOG=1 variable in Ubuntu? I have done export "NO_CHROME_KDE_FILE_DIALOG" in bash but after restarting 2 times, Chromium is still use Kdialog. I am using KDE 4.10.2.
<wxl> wow was having a good old time in kubuntu and it's like x died and now ever since everything's runing super slow any time i switch windows. kwin is going off the hook. any ideas?
<wxl> i should add it's cpu usage that's going nuts
<Whiskey`Wonka> ok so this was fun
<Whiskey`Wonka> install 12.10, first boot fails, can not mount /, can not mount /boot, can not mount /tmp
<Whiskey`Wonka> reboot, skip, skip, skip, login with standard user, ok /dev is hardly populated, no sda entires at all
<Whiskey`Wonka> so, how do we edit /boot to fix what ever is wrong with the dang settings?
<mugy> ...
<yahyaa> would anyone know how to install archive manager in the konsole?
<alesan> hi
<alesan> I have a brand new laptop, I am just waiting for kubuntu to come out so I install it only once
<alesan> when is the day?
<DarthFrog> alesan: Kubuntu 12.10 is the current version.  It was released last October.
<DarthFrog> !release | alesan
<ubottu> alesan: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<DarthFrog> Or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule  which will tell you that April 25th is the next day of supreme joy and dancing in the streets.
<DarthFrog> However, it is easy to upgrade an installation of Kubuntu from one version to the next, in place and without re-installing.
<alesan> mh
<alesan> one more week
<c2tarun> I shared a folder and it has many folder and files inside it. Some has read access to 'others' but many dont have. How can I give this access to all files and folders?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<c2tarun> I am using KDE 4.10, does using too much animation or desktop effects will slow down or heat up my laptop?
<totalanonym> hi guys i need your help .... im trying to connect from putty on my windows machine to ubuntu 12.04 on my notebook ... so i want to do it via IPV6 but everytime i try it says connection timed out:
<totalanonym> command is like  ssh -6 username@IPv6Adress%eth0
<totalanonym> what am i doing wrong ?
<totalanonym> i have searched for a howto in the www but ive found nothing bout it so i hope u can help me :)
<valorie> I think a sysadmin channel would be more suitable, but 2 questions: does your ISP support IPv6? and 2. does the IPv6 link work for sure?
<valorie> there is an IPv6 test out there
<valorie> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<totalanonym> okay ive tested it and it says IPv6 is not available -.-  does that mean that my ISP probably doesnt support it ?
<tsimpson> what should really matter, for a LAN connection, is does your router support IPv6
<tsimpson> many modern routers still don't support IPv6, especially if they are routers supplied by ISPs
<totalanonym> yeah @ this moment i was thinking about exactly that .... well im sitting here at a friends house so i was not thinking about that
<totalanonym> ill check it , hang on
<totalanonym> tsimpson :  yep ure totally right about that, this stupid router does not support it @ all ... ok problem is solved
<totalanonym> thank u very much guys
<totalanonym> have a nice day
<tsimpson> you too :)
<ronalds> happy 420 kubuntu people
<smartboyhw> ronalds, :)
<ronalds> 12.04 goes well on my classmates desktop, and maybe when I will buy outter hd, I will reinstall to newest kubuntu
<kitzune> I'm actually quite excited for raring.
<kitzune> Running a daily build, for now.
<smartboyhw> kitzune, you don't necessaraily need to reinstall when 13.04 is officially released
<Kalidarn> yeah im using the latest 13.04 daily
<Kalidarn> its frozen so it wont be much different to 13.04 final
<kitzune> Oh? I didn't know that.
<Kalidarn> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade == exactly the same release as final 13.04 media
<Kalidarn> yeah 13.04 is due out like next week final
<Kalidarn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<kitzune> Yeah, 5 days.
<Kalidarn> so yeah installing quantal at this point would be a bit pointless
<Kalidarn> and for UEFI systems you're probably going to have more luck with 13.04 :D
<Kalidarn> kubuntu 13.04 has secureboot apparently.
<kitzune> That's the one I'm using now.
<ronalds> uefi is shit
<kitzune> Not UEFI but secureboot
<ronalds> both as well
<smartboyhw> Agree
<kitzune> Why is that?
<Kalidarn> why is it "shit" lol.
<ronalds> cause it's already chip in your head american
<ronalds> oh well
<Kalidarn> do you even know what secure boot does?
<ronalds> any ubuntu cd you put in that box will be spit out, with no result,,
<ronalds> atleast that what happened with win 8 preloaded laptop
<Kalidarn> yeah you need to go into the BIOS configuration
<Kalidarn> disable secureboot, then install OS
<Kalidarn> then i believe you enable it and install shim
<ronalds> but then hard drive fails
<ronalds> to load
<ronalds> and thats how fucked up those are
<Kalidarn> it shouldn't on an x86 system
<ronalds> it does really
<Tm_T> ronalds: language please
<Kalidarn> although the only problem with UEFI and secure bot is crappy implementations of it
<Kalidarn> so if you've got a decent motherboard you shouldn't have any issues
<Kalidarn> and unfortunately the exact instruction varies between manufacturer
<Kalidarn> i haven't yet figured out how to instal ubuntu's KEK
<ronalds> it's  i7 win8 laptop, and that what happens when you use some releases of ubuntu, they just don't boot, 12.04.2 , kde also.. probably they integrated win8 as only OS you can put on it
<Kalidarn> yeah i wouldn't use 12.04.2
<Kalidarn> its probably too old for your hardware if you have a newish laptop
<Kalidarn> unless your machine is ages old using the latest is best.
<ronalds> but software on 12.10 still isn't as stable
<Kalidarn> it is.
<Kalidarn> and infact a lot of the time newer releases have things fixed
<ronalds> openoffice?
<ronalds> kile? matlab?
<Kalidarn> what's wrong with those?
<Kalidarn> i use all 3 on quantal, and now on raring.
<Kalidarn> raring now has libreoffice 4.0
<Kalidarn> or you can use the libreoffice ppa and install 4.0.2 or whatever it is on any of the versions of buntu
<Kalidarn> matlab also works on all those releases.
<ronalds> and that's whats wrong with it, you cannot take of links of a lot of text by not choosing by one
<ronalds> atleast that was any 12.10 release I tried openoffice on
<Kalidarn> what is that supposed to mean?
<ronalds> buggs
<Kalidarn> you haven't mentioned any specific bugs
<Kalidarn> and if you refuse to update your software you can't bitch it has problems
<ronalds> LTS is always more stable on any buntu release
<Kalidarn> you know developers do actually spend time fixing these things
<Kalidarn> ronalds: not always
<Kalidarn> not if your hardware came out after the LTS release
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<MySystem> hello if i make in dolphin a smb share where is this share and settings stored (searched in /etc/samba/smb.conf and /usr/share/samba/smb.conf but didnt find my shares)
<reddy> how do I open babe.porn file?
<smartboyhw> reddy, !?
 * smartboyhw has never heard of such an horrible file extension.
<Artakha> heh
<smartboyhw> heh
<Kalidarn> well there is http://filext.com/file-extension/GAY
<Tm_T> kids, please stick in the channel topic
<smartboyhw> Kalidarn, .... But this is even more terrible.
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, we know:P
<smartboyhw> reddy, sorry we seriously don't know the answer.
<Kalidarn> smartboyhw: i know, i didn't expect to find anything but i found it when googling for .porn
<smartboyhw> OK
<Tm_T> this isn't channel where you spout things "just for giggles" (;
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, not our fault.
<Tm_T> not pointing fingers, just reminding (:
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, :)
<BluesKaj> Hey again
<MySystem> hi blueskaj
<BluesKaj> hi MySystem
<MySystem> second post: if i make in dolphin a smb share where is this share and settings stored (searched in /etc/samba/smb.conf and /usr/share/samba/smb.conf but didnt find my shares)
<MySystem> sadly google outputs very much stuff how to create shares but not where the settings for the shares made by gui are saved to
<dav> hi i need help for 1
<Guest64582> hi i need help about 13.04 beta
<BluesKaj> smb shares should be in dolphin if you used the "add network folder " option , MySystem
<BluesKaj> dolphin network that is
<BluesKaj> Guest64582, ask in #ubuntu+1
<MySystem> ok i think my discription was bad i search the kubuntu smb.conf file where all the shares are listet with the options for each share like path= comment= browseable= and so
<MySystem> which is sadly not  /etc/samba/smb.conf it is set like default without my manual shares
<MySystem> for information kubuntu 12.10
<reddy> sorry, that was a pun
<BluesKaj> MySystem, sorry i don't understand what you're trying to do with the smb shares , can you see the shares you creted in dolphin places ?
<BluesKaj> created
<moore_> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<MySystem> yes the shares works fine and in gui i can manage all my shares but i want to test and learn with the results from gui how they look like in conf file
<BluesKaj> MySystem, ok , that's not something I fool around with
<MySystem> ok thx elseway blueskaj i try reading more and learn it that way
<ggfef> hi, does anyone know how to get the old kde desktop
<ggfef> not the new plasma one
<smartboyhw> ggfef, why do you not want the old one?
<ggfef> smartboyhw, I WANT the old one
<smartboyhw> ggfef, :(
<smartboyhw> Um download it from download.kde.org?
<smartboyhw> There's still the 3.5.10
<ggfef> smartboyhw, Yes, but I want the ols desktop look, but with the latest version of it
<ggfef> smartboyhw, 4.2
<smartboyhw> ggfef, 4.2 alright
<smartboyhw> ggfef, one method: You can install the 9.04 ISO in http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/jaunty/ That includes 4.2
<smartboyhw> But I don't recommend you to install
<smartboyhw> Since it is unsupported anymore,
<ggfef> smartboyhw, will all the screen widgets that I have work with 4.2
<smartboyhw> ggfef, look at above ^
<ggfef> But it's outdated
<smartboyhw> ggfef, come on.
<smartboyhw> The 4.2 itself is EOLed.
<ggfef> Can't I get the 4.2 theme on 4.11
<smartboyhw> ggfef, I don't think so.
<Tm_T> why you're talking about 4.2 if plasma is not wanted? (:
<ggfef> 4.2 has plasma!?
<Tm_T> there's KDE3-continuation as trinity desktop, see http://www.trinitydesktop.org/
<Tm_T> ggfef: yes
<Tm_T> ggfef: KDE 4 is all plasma
 * smartboyhw seriously doesn't think that plasma is REALLY that bad
<Tm_T> smartboyhw: it isn't (:
<ggfef> Oh, then how do I get the old theme, like in this picture http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/1b/KDE_4-1_desktop.png/300px-KDE_4-1_desktop.png
<hggdh> any known issues with KDE and X? Mine is locking up on display, but I can still SSH in. Logs show errors on nouveau
<hggdh> This is, I forgot to state, on 13.04 current
<santiago> in my case often the screen turns black, and you only get to see where a window redraws, easily fixed moving the mouse to the top left corner to force a fullscreen redraw
<santiago> still, it's quite annoying
<ggfef> hi?
<smartboyhw> ggfef, hello?
<smartboyhw> !patience | ggfef
<ubottu> ggfef: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Tm_T> hggdh: I recommend asking in #ubuntu+1
<Tm_T> ggfef: you want that black plasma theme?
<ggfef> Tm_T: Yes
<hggdh> Tm_T: yeah, just went there
<Tm_T> ggfef: that's desktop theme called "oxygen"
<Tm_T> ggfef: is in the package called "kde-runtime-data"
<ggfef> Tm_T: I tried the oxygen theme
<Tm_T> and?
<ggfef> Tm_T: It's the same, but the color's different
<Tm_T> what colour is different?
<ggfef> Tm_T: Instead of the white taskbar, the taskbar is black, but the shape is the same
<Tm_T> ggfef: I'm not following, could you describe what you want and what is missing more?
<ggfef> Tm_T: In the picture I gave you, the taskbar is bigger, it doesn't have that 'powdery' texture
<ggfef> Tm_T: the 'open windows' tiles look different
<Tm_T> taskbar, or more precisely, panel size is adjustable and doesn't come with the theme
<ggfef> Tm_T: It looks different
<Tm_T> hmm, yes, it has evolved a bit
<ggfef> Tm_T: The thing I don't like the most is the "powdery" texture
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<Tm_T> ggfef: hmm, don't know about that, sorry
<Tm_T> I keep my own desktop rather simple and flat (and I don't have panels visible anyway)
<ggfef> Tm_T: Ohh, I just found it. The pannel is semi-transparent. Only the desktop background was powdery
<Tm_T> aw
<Tm_T> ggfef: good, so you found what you wanted then?
<ggfef> a bit
<ggfef> it still looks different, but it's ok
<Matteo99> Hello =) i nave a big problem.... I have to install Kubuntu 12.04 LTS with my DVD but it requires a pae cpu....!? But 12.04 is non-pae.... What i do? Please help me... Thanks a lot
<smartboyhw> Matteo99, it is PAEed.....
<smartboyhw> What do you mean?
<smartboyhw> !pae | Matteo99
<ubottu> Matteo99: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<smartboyhw> ...
<Matteo99> smartboyhw, nope, i nel
<Matteo99> I need to install
<smartboyhw> Matteo99, sure
<smartboyhw> So?
<Matteo99> Kubuntu 12.04 on a non-pae pc
<smartboyhw> Matteo99, it is OK
<smartboyhw> Only 12.10 isn't.
<Matteo99> And then what i do for install Kubuntu 12.04 with a non-pae pc, smartboyhw ?
<smartboyhw> Matteo99, download the ISO, burn it to a disc or USB, and boot it to install!
<Matteo99> Yes, but i have those DVD but i doesn't install because it needs a pae cpu...
<Matteo99> Stupid iPad
<smartboyhw> Matteo99, 12.04 DOESN'T need -pae.
<smartboyhw> As I said, only 12.10 or above does.
<Matteo99> wait... A second....
<OerHeks> smartboyhw, 12.04 iis also with PAE, Matteo99, one way to avoid PAE, is installing Lubuntu (withoutPAE)  and put kubuntu-desktop on it after that.
<Matteo99> Oh, ok
<OerHeks> or an other way is this special ubuntu iso > http://people.canonical.com/~diwic/12.04-nonpae/
<smartboyhw> OerHeks, er?
 * smartboyhw just replied a PAE message some hours ago about this and it worked.
<smartboyhw> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) to Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise)
<smartboyhw> Both the CD and DVD installer of Ubuntu automatically installs the PAE enabled kernel if it detects more than 3 Gb of available memory. In the case of the liveCD, a working network connection is required, since the PAE enabled kernel packages are not present on the CD.
<smartboyhw> OerHeks, are you sure?
<OerHeks> odd, i had the same issue with pentiumM, 12.04 iso won't boot ...
<smartboyhw> Matteo99, wait are you having an i386 ISO or an amd64 ISO?
<OerHeks> PAE is i386 only
<Matteo99> I HAVE A KUBUNTU 12.04 i386 DVD
<Matteo99> I need to install lubuntu for have KDE
<Matteo99> ?
<Walex> Matteo99: Kubuntu DVD will have nearly the full KDE on it
<smartboyhw> The problem is that he seems can't install the DVD since he doesn't have PAE while the disc should have
<Matteo99> YES FUUUUUUUUU
<Matteo99> What i do for boot the DVD with non-pae?
<smartboyhw> Damn that page is weird
<smartboyhw> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<smartboyhw> Matteo99, how much RAM do you have on your computer?
<Matteo99> Aaaaaaaarrrrgghhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I NEED TO DISABLE PAE ON MY DVD WHEN BOOTING
<smartboyhw> Matteo99, calm down a bit
<Matteo99> Ahahahah XD
<smartboyhw> Matteo99, ?
<Matteo99> I repeat all with more calm
<Matteo99> Ok?
<smartboyhw> Matteo99, how much RAM do you have?
<smartboyhw> I understand your question.
<Matteo99> 1.5 gb
<smartboyhw> Please, stay calm.
<smartboyhw> Mathnerd626, eh.....
<Matteo99> After this, i need to install Windows?
<Matteo99> Ahahahahahahaha
<smartboyhw> Matteo99, grrr.
<smartboyhw> !patience | MadAGu
<ubottu> MadAGu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<smartboyhw> oOps
<smartboyhw> Matteo99: ^
 * smartboyhw hates tab errors
<Matteo99> Are you ok? We're going to become crazy...
<Matteo99> Well, this problem's going to become irresolvable
<Matteo99> smartboyhw, Ooookkkkkk...... I install OpenSUSE?
<smartboyhw> Matteo99, be patient please....
<Matteo99> smartboyhw, ok
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, can you help a bit?^
<shadeslayer> hi
<shadeslayer> could you describe the problem in one line? I don't have the time to go through the logs at the moment
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, he can't install 12.04 DVD in a non-pae processor
<shadeslayer> hum
<Matteo99> Yes
<smartboyhw> But aren't DVDs with the non-pae kernels?
<shadeslayer> I think everything is non-pae now
<shadeslayer> and there a special builds for pae
<shadeslayer> not sure, looking it up in my email logs
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, you mean everything is pae and special builds for non-pae?
<shadeslayer> no, everything is pae and special builds for non-pae
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: you're right
<shadeslayer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu#System_Requirements
<Matteo99> Ahahahaha
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, that's Q
<smartboyhw> Not P
<shadeslayer> a whole article on booting non-pae systems http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-install-ubuntu-1210-on-non-pae.html
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, it's 12.04 (DVD)
<shadeslayer> ahhh
<smartboyhw> Not 12.10...
<shadeslayer> then non-pae should work
<shadeslayer> not sure why it wouldn't work on 12.04
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I think i got the reason:
<smartboyhw> That help I posted is lying
<Matteo99> If i install Fedora with KDE?
<smartboyhw> The Kubuntu (and indeed Ubuntu) images only comes with -pae
 * smartboyhw should find the maintainer of that page to discuss.
<shadeslayer> Matteo99: The attitude isn't helping
<OerHeks> So Lubuntu or that special ubuntu non-pae image is the only way to install and add  kubuntu-desktop
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I agree
 * smartboyhw really needs to question why the ubuntu-devs have done something they aren't supposed to do
<shadeslayer> I have no idea how PAE is setup on 12.04, you'll have to ask in #ubuntu-kernel I'm afraid
<shadeslayer> though from what I'm reading non-pae systems should just work
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, me too
<Matteo99> Hmmmmmmmm
<shadeslayer> but seriously, I'm the wrong person to talk to about this :)
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, the problem is that the images come default with -pae.
<smartboyhw> which they shouldn't
<Matteo99> Yes
<shadeslayer> uh, I think the wiki says that the installer detects if the RAM > 3 GB and then installs a PAE kernel
<shadeslayer> it's not used at boot time
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, which is weird. He has only 1.5
<OerHeks> The CPU needs to be PAE capable, nothing to do with the size of memory, iirc
<smartboyhw> OerHeks, the problem is that it shouldn't need to, IIRC.
<doyle> Hey. I'm using a wireless logitech kbrd, and the arrow keys insert letters in vi. Can I get a hand with this?
<doyle> seriously? vim-tiny?
<doyle> everyone involved needs to be forced to use windows vista for a week.
<smartboyhw> doyle: Why?
 * smartboyhw used Windows Vista before and it's essentially more crap than Windows 8.
<doyle> smartboyhw: vim-tiny presents the kind of frustration that shouldn't exist in linux, especailly when the full version is tiny to begin with.
<doyle> There are many pages of forums filled up with people looking to overcome the obsticles presented when attempting to use VI in ubuntu, and finally finding that they're using vim-tiny instead.
<BluesKaj> doyle, what about regular vim ?
 * smartboyhw only uses nano and gedit
<doyle> I've never tried nano, but I see a lot of people using it. There's a new kid at work who uses it. I just need to make the effort.
<doyle> I'm used to vi, and it's on every sever grade linux distro by default
<BluesKaj> nano has always worked here , doyle , but my use is usually for simple text /bash files
<alainus> Can I reconfigure my keyboard but see a map of the layouts for each model so I can choose the correct one?
<blank_> i'm a little new. this system was setup with the system being encrypted. is there a way to change that password for booting kubuntu?
<Obsidian1723> the grub password or what exactly do you mean?
<blank_> um you can encrypt the system, the user accounts , or both. the system is encrypted. that password needs to be changed before selling this old desktop. (getting a laptop dedicated to kubuntu)
<blank_> how do i change it?
<blank_> the firmware is not password protected.
<blank_> the secure-delete package has been installed and existing user accounts srm'ed. this account (blank) has administration ability and was added to replace the original account which also has been srm'ed
<blank_> owner does not want computer sold with any of owner's passwords on it
<blank_> it's either change them or wipe and reinstall
<blank_> i was hoping i could just change them (to save time)
<basso> how can i play a movie from a network share in vlc?
<DarthFrog> If said share is mounted in your file system, play it as you would any file.
<basso> so i have to mount the remote share with like.. sshfs?
<DarthFrog> However you mount it, it needs to be part of your file system.
<basso> I persume gnome mounts it localy, and kde does some strange wizardy with kio?
<DarthFrog> Nothing strange about KIO slave wizardry.  Rather convenient, actually.
<basso> but it does stop me from watching videos remotly with vlc :)
<DarthFrog> How so?   vlc also accepts various URLs for remote play.  "man vlc" for details.
<wriksen> hi
<DarthFrog> basso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5725266/
<Kalidarn> to boot grub menu you hold down shift don't you
<ed34546> hi, somebody please help me, I have intel centrino wireless n 130 BGN its advertised wifi + bluetooth adapter, now wifi but bluetooth doesnt not even get detected in the system? what  to do?
<ed34546> wifi works but bt doesnt
<Nano> Hello
<Nano> How I can turn my computer into a multiseat with kubuntu?
<away> Nano, dualboot?
<away> oh, nvm
<Nano> Hello
<Nano> How I can turn my Kubuntu into a multiseat?
<DarthFrog> What do you mean by multiseat?
<Nano> DarthFrog: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiseat_configuration
<DarthFrog> Hmm, never done that.  But one of the monitors is showing Debian.
<DarthFrog> Nano: http://www.linuxtoys.org/multiubuntu/multiubuntu.html
<Nano> I found this too but It's too old, It uses xorg
<DarthFrog> So will you.
<Nano> DarthFrog: I don't know why the GNU/Linux world work to improve multiseats..
<Chet> anyone know when the RC is going to be released?
<okmanek> halo halo
<kitzune> Anyone know how to get files to show up in a mounted folder for an ISO file?
<smsm> hi all
<smsm> i have prob in    ark
<smsm> it can't extract the files
<smsm> and the skype  don't install
#kubuntu 2013-04-21
<Runemoro> hi, how do I get the kde 4.1 theme on kde 4.10 or more?
<Runemoro> the look changed in 4.2
<delilah> kubuntu 12.04 amd proprietary graphics, i finally did it, i checked the box for opengl in qt graphics settings. how do i edit back to raster from shell?
<vitimiti> bye
<valorie> !drivers | delilah
<valorie> sheesh, ubottu isn't helpful today
<valorie> !raster
<valorie> !amd
<valorie> sorry
<valorie> batting .000 today
<c2tarun> I tried to install network-manager-gnome, that installed gnome's network manager. I put that in startup but now I am getting two network managers, is there any way to stop KDE's network manager from starting up. I checked in autostart, its not there
<valorie> c2tarun: maybe search for network-manager in muon or apt-cache search and see what's installed?
<valorie> perhaps uninstall the KDE network manager
<valorie> i know that when I had some trouble and was using wicd, I had to uninstall the other
<c2tarun> valorie: running apt-get remove network-manager is also removing gnome's network manager
<valorie> right
<valorie> so you want to see all of what's installed
<c2tarun> I wan't to use only gnome's network manager,
<valorie> understood
<valorie> so you may have to search for and uninstall the other one
<c2tarun> one quick question: the NM icon I am seeing in tray is it just icon or it means KDE's NM?
<valorie> that I don't know
<valorie> mine only shows if there is a problem
<c2tarun> I think removing plasma-widget-networkmanagement did the job, let me reboot and try BRB
<valorie> that's probably it indeed
<c2tarun> valorie: nope not worked, removing plasma-widget-networkmanagement, kind of screwed everything, no LAN no wi-fi :P I installed network-manager from deb in /var/cache/apt/archives and then LAN worked, then back to plasma-widget**thingy
<valorie> :(
<valorie> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<valorie> might help?
<valorie> !network
<c2tarun> this page helped me :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WICD  I combined steps to remove KDE network manager for WICD and how to revert to GNome's network manager ;)
<c2tarun> valorie: ^^
<valorie> cool
<valorie> nice to see you again, c2
<valorie> oops, c2tarun
<c2tarun> :)
<BigWig_> plasma desktop keeps on crashing. I don't what I'm doing to cause it, can someone help me solve this. It's really irritating :(
<beyondcr> Hello, Is there anyone here that has a strong knowlage of apache2?
<valorie> beyondcr: there is an #apache2 channel
<valorie> BigWig_: the #plasma channel might be more help
<valorie> although it's Saturday night/Sunday morning for most of the developers on freenode
<beyondcr> thanks valorie
<c2tarun> is there any way of mapping Super key with K-Menu?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<alsitnetpc> hallo here......
<alsitnetpc> conneted here...
<alsitnetpc> goodbye...
<pixeltoo> hello
<smartboyhw> hello pixeltoo
<pixeltoo> hello smartboyhw
<pixeltoo> how to keep connected more than 30 seconds my smartphone to kubuntu ?
<pixeltoo> this is a Samsung galaxy S3 Android.
<smartboyhw> pixeltoo, hmm what connection method?
<smartboyhw> Bluetooth?
<pixeltoo> smartboyhw:  USB
<smartboyhw> pixeltoo, hmm
<invariant> pixeltoo, get a different phone.
<smartboyhw> invariant, that's not the best suggestion...
 * smartboyhw really doesn't know the answer for this one though, he doesn't use S III
<invariant> pixeltoo, ask Samsung for support then.
<invariant> They created the device.
<invariant> Or don't try to do things people don't want.
<invariant> If you want to tinker with technology, get a phone with Linux on it.
<invariant> Android is a consumer product.
<pixeltoo> invariant: I want to pass an Android certification to get a job not to be a Saint :)
<invariant> You can get certified for Android now?
<invariant> What is the world coming to?
<pixeltoo> I found this http://gunavara.blogspot.fr/2012/11/samsung-galaxy-s3-vs-ubuntu-1204.html
 * pixeltoo will reboot
<pixeltoo> bye !
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<RamchandraApte> how would one make all typing have automatic word completion?
<RamchandraApte> [basically you press tab and the word automatically completes anywhere]
<BluesKaj> RamchandraApte, try word complketion in the package manager  , there's a few choices
<DarthFrog> One of my favourite utilities is filelight.  It's a visual file manager, displaying files/directories as concentric pie rings, making it easy to see where disk space is being consumed.  Does anyone use one that they think is better?
<OerHeks> DarthFrog, nice one, filelight < http://picpaste.com/filelight-7kq82Srp.png
<DarthFrog> :-)
 * OerHeks is going to watch Touch-Of-Frost
<DarthFrog> David Frost?
<m_tadeu> hi everyone...is there a way to connect to a wireless router using wps?
<BluesKaj> wpa perhaps , m_tadeu ?
<m_tadeu> BluesKaj: wps - wifi protected setup
<BluesKaj> another short form I'm not familiar with
<OpenSorce> Kubuntu live USB is asking for a password. whoami at terminal says the account name is kubuntu anyone know what the password would be?
<OpenSorce> Sorry, KDM is asking for the password
<away> try a blank password?
<Quest>  i have an external usb HD which is called bootable. and shows x86 mbr but when i installed ubuntu on it. its giving grub error prompt . any ideas?
<bazhang> !crosspost | Quest
<ubottu> Quest: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Quest>  i see a grub rescue >
<bazhang> Quest, please stop crossposting
<sezer> test
<sezer> hallo
<mkquist_> hello
<lordievader> Good evening.
<rottingdead> Hello guys/gals, I'm having issues with Kubuntu Live Disc, I think it's possibly my system here, but not sure, on a relatives, it works fine, but on mine is freezes up..
<finedeltempo> analisi
<OpenSorce> away, of course I tried a blank password, I wouldn't be here is it was something simple. I tried sudo passwd kubuntu too which fails. I'm sort of shocked that THIS is what kubuntu puts out there for brand new users to try...
<rottingdead> OpenSorce: As for the issue I'm having, sound familiar does it?
<OpenSorce> rottingdead, can you give some info about your system?
<rottingdead> OpenSorce: Hmm, well, right now I'm in my Gentoo, but some stuff is failing to compile, due to bugged E-Builds, and been trying to get PlayOnLinux, what my system displays probably won't help you here, I can't even log into KDE to show ya, =/.
<OpenSorce> No no that's fine, what type machine, processor, amount of memory?
<rottingdead> OpenSorce: It loads up, but when I click KMenu, all it does is lag or freeze..
<rottingdead> OpenSorce: 8 GiB RAM, Intel Dual Core CPU E5400 @ 2.70 Ghz, nVidia GeForce GTS 450 GDDR5 1 Gigabyte Video Card, 1 TB Hard DRive.
<rottingdead> OpenSorce: Both DVD Version, and USB HDD do the same thing, sometimes they don't boot up at all..
<OpenSorce> rottingdead,  Excellent, thanks... now my first suspect is the video card. Sometime X will try to force one driver when it needs another...
<rottingdead> OpenSorce: =/..  Erm, I hope this video card isn't the culprit.
<rottingdead> OpenSorce: Ran my Gentoo Live Disc, and ran the memtest86 App, all 8 GiB RAM is okay.
<OpenSorce> rottingdead, not the card itself... the driver that X is trying to load... we need to look at logs for that really
<rottingdead> OpenSorce: Eeeeeeeeak, and because of my problem, I can't show, =(.
<rottingdead> OpenSorce: I try to Ctrl + Alt + F1 to get to TTY, and right as I do that, it freezes up.
<OpenSorce> rottingdead, now... I want you to try a bit of research first... search the internet  for "Kubuntu freeze  nVidia GeForce GTS 450"
<OpenSorce> rottingdead, chances are you are not the first victim... see what you can find
<rottingdead> OpenSorce: I did find something, "Nouveau" could be the issue..
<rottingdead> OpenSorce: I'm pretty sure it's what ALL Live Discs use on nvidia Cars.
<rottingdead> cards*
<rottingdead> OpenSorce: I can't even get Kubuntu to run long enough, heh..  KMenu doesn't load so I can't disable Desktop Effects.
<OpenSorce> Do any of you actual Kubuntu USERS care to chime in on rottingdead's issue?
<rottingdead> OpenSorce: It does appear to be a Nouveau issue, I've found several pages on Google about it.
<rottingdead> OpenSorce: Now, The installer itself, without clicking "Try Kubuntu" works fine, but after restarting, it'll freeze up, and I'm not sure what the nVidia Drivers package is in Kubuntu.
<OpenSorce> rottingdead, looks like it's you... me and 266 idlers... let me dig around a sec and see what I can come up with
<rottingdead> OpenSorce: I'm pretty sure, judging from these results, it's Nouveau causing the problem.
<OerHeks> !nomodeset | rottingdead
<ubottu> rottingdead: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<OpenSorce> Oh look, we got someone's attention
<rottingdead> ubottu: OerHeks Thanks, I probaby add that to the Boot Options when I first load the Disc.
<ubottu> rottingdead: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OpenSorce> OerHeks, I don't suppose ubottu has anything in that little black bag for my issue?
<OerHeks> oke, see that url, do it again tru grub2, and try installing prop drivers
<rottingdead> Heheh, sorry, I forgotten how easy Kubuntu Developers make things, I'm used to Command Line.
<OpenSorce> Kubuntu live USB KDM is asking for a password. whoami at terminal says the account name is kubuntu anyone know what the password would be?
<rottingdead> Anyway, I'll try this !nomodeset and see if this helps, =).
<OpenSorce> rottingdead, good luck!
<rottingdead> OpenSorce: Password is auto-generated by the way.
<rottingdead> OpenSorce: See if you can access a TTY, and run sudo passwd
<rottingdead> OpenSorce: Ctrl + Alt + F1 for instance.
<rottingdead> OpenSorce: You shouldn't have to input a password on a Live Disc..
<OpenSorce> rottingdead, yes... but an option to "Try Kubuntu" without auto-logging a user in? Why would this exist? I did that, throws an error
<OerHeks> OpenSorce, password would be blank, just hit enter?
<rottingdead> OpenSorce: Good question, I don't know, heh.
<rottingdead> OpenSorce: Anyway, I'll boot up Kubuntu, set that !nomodeset, if it works, I'll be a little while before I get back into irssi..
<OpenSorce> OerHeks, you would think so... oh wait... when I do that it looks like KDM just resets itself... okay different issue. My fault for multi-tasking too much :-P
<rottingdead> Brb shortly.
<OpenSorce> And of course killing kdm gives me a blank screen
<rottingdead> Thank you, thank you, thank you! =).
<rottingdead> It's NOW working.
<rottingdead> !nomodeset solved the problem.
<ubottu> rottingdead: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OpenSorce> rottingdead, kewl, glad to hear it :-)
<rottingdead> Oops, lmfao, didn't mean to trigger that.
<rottingdead> ubottu: !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<rottingdead> Anybody still out there?
<Whiskey`Wonka> anyone know why apt-get says there are upgradable packages but muon does not?
<rottingdead> !kernel version
<finedeltempo> analisi
<dmatt> Whiskey`Wonka: run "sudo apt-get update" in konsole and maybe one of them will change its opinion :)
<dmatt> otherwise report bug
<OerHeks> nice, rottingdead
<Whiskey`Wonka> wouldnt a apt-get update be the same as a muon check for updates ?
<OerHeks> do not use apt-get and muon together, close terminal first before running muon
<OerHeks> there is only one instance allowed to use the repo's
<rottingdead> OerHeks: Thanks again for your response, =).
<rottingdead> OerHeks: It's been a while since I've used Kubuntu, I've forgotten how easy Kubuntu Developers made this OS, heheh.
<rottingdead> OerHeks: I'm a Gentoo person, but because of a few issues, I'm swapping back, and with Gentoo, it's ALL MANUAL labor, heh.
<Whiskey`Wonka> OerHeks: right they can not be active at the same time, i know that
<dmatt> Whiskey`Wonka: it is using the same process, but results go to different application
<dmatt> Whiskey`Wonka: have you tried it? what is the result?
<Whiskey`Wonka> yes i did it, it sucked down the repos and exited cleanly
<Whiskey`Wonka> no idea what happened cause it has not installed anything
<Whiskey`Wonka> it showed this  * Documentation:  https://help.ubuntu.com/ 76 packages can be updated. 47 updates are security updates.
<Whiskey`Wonka> after installing java
<Whiskey`Wonka> but now it doesnt
<dmatt> Whiskey`Wonka: now run muo0n update manager
<dmatt> it is not installing, command only refreshes info from repository
<Whiskey`Wonka> I did, it shows nothing when do filter upgradable
<Whiskey`Wonka> filter status upgradable
<dmatt> Whiskey`Wonka: press check for updates button
<Whiskey`Wonka> did
<dmatt> btw, Muon and Muon update manager are two separate application
<Whiskey`Wonka> yes i know
<Whiskey`Wonka> both agree
<dmatt> no updates?
<Whiskey`Wonka> "software uptodate -- changed one second ago"
<Whiskey`Wonka> er checked
<Whiskey`Wonka> arg, now i gotta go to work
<Whiskey`Wonka> something isnt quite right, no idea what
<dmatt> Whiskey`Wonka: on possibility is that apt-get somhow uses different setting/repos than muon
<dmatt> did you install ppa, set to keep certain versions of packages or any other advanced package manipulation?
<dmatt> or maybe there is bug in new muon...
<dmatt> Whiskey`Wonka: just upgrade through apt-get and see if there is something unusual
#kubuntu 2014-04-14
<dougiel> valorie, best man page I ever read (shortest) - lol
<valorie> oh my
<valorie> not helpful then?
<dougiel> valorie, not really but no options or anything so was not expecting much... I think I will just try it and let you know :)
<dougiel> ... beats reading - lol
<valorie> cool
<valorie> oh, lennart.....
<valorie> at least there IS a man page
<dougiel> Oh yeah, and I feel awesome about reading and understanding one completely for the first time in my linux life I read a whole man page :P
<dougiel> valorie, but to answer your question the man page was nothing but I did not know about that utility which I think will be very helpful
<valorie> right, I looked at it after your comments
<dougiel> easy read
<mcgraw1710> I am a newbie with Kubuntu, and I can't get my phone recognized on here at all. It is in mass storage mode, but not recognized anywhere. Even in lsusb. I am on Kubuntu 13.10
<mcgraw1710> Anyone know where and how I could install the drivers needed to connect my Motorola Triumph?
<lordragnus> someone can help me with a sound issue?
<jussi> lordragnus: just ask the question and if someone can help, they will most likely answer
<lordragnus> I have a nvidia gtx 650, I have installed the driver but sounds not working. I'm completely noob in kubuntu and in linux in general. I've googled for the solution of my problem but none of the solutions seems to work.
<jussi> lordragnus: gtx 650 appears to be a graphics card... ?
<lordragnus> yes is a graphic card from nvidia
<lordragnus> in the windows 7 everythings work only in linux i having this issue, most probably because I'm noob and don't make the steps correctly in installation or something
<jussi> lordragnus: no, sound should work out of the box. are you sure its not muted ? have you checked settings in system settings?
<lordragnus> what settings should I check?
<jussi> lordragnus: system settings -> Multimedia -> Audio and Video settings
<DarthFrog> Or right-click on the Volume Control on your taskbar and choose Settings.
<DarthFrog> I mean, Audo Setup. :-)
<lordragnus> everything seems ok
<lordievader> Good morning.
<linuxsuper> salve a tutti
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<jelly_> hello
<BluesKaj> hi jelly_
<jelly_> asl?
<alket> hah
<BluesKaj> jelly_, this isn't a chit chat chan. It's a support chan for Kubuntu.
<meemee> hi
<BluesKaj> hi meemee
<meemee> According to what I'm reading online, there should be an update to the latest, bug-free OpenSSL in the repositories.  But my version is not up to date, and I'm not getting any update options.
<meemee> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> are you hosting a site that uses openSSL ?
<meemee> No, that's why I didn't pay much attention originally.  But apparently I have some software that relies on it.
<lordievader> meemee: You can check if you have a patched version by checking the changelog: apt-get changelog openssl
<lordievader> !info jockey-text
<ubottu> Package jockey-text does not exist in saucy
<lordievader> !info jockey-kde
<ubottu> jockey-kde (source: jockey): KDE user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-0ubuntu15 (saucy), package size 9 kB, installed size 112 kB
<lordievader> !info jockey-kde trusty
<ubottu> Package jockey-kde does not exist in trusty
<lordievader> Hmm, okay.
<spycrab0> Hi i'm having some focus problems with Kubuntu 13.10.I can only interact with the taskbar , thats it.strangely logging out and logging in again fixes it.I'm using a R.A.T. 5 mouse
<meemee> lordievader: there's something that seems to refer to it, from my limited understanding of Heartbleed, and has the right date (http://paste.ubuntu.com/7249226/).  But my OpenSSL version seems out of date (OpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012).
<lordievader> meemee: That's the patched version.
<meemee> lordievader: Good to know. Thanks.
<dougl> What image do I use to install 13.10 on a computer that has graphics issues
<BluesKaj> dougl, you could start from here ,minimal install jso m dasically an assisted net install http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<BluesKaj> basically
<BluesKaj> suddenly very dark in here , rain moving in
 * dougiel dcc's umbrella to BluesKaj 
<dougiel> the mini.iso then?
<BluesKaj> think it's worth a try, might have more HW driver options, but I dunno for sure
<salsero_> cant be used for uefi
<dougiel> where did the tex.. no uefi on desktops (I think that is the problem) ... so where did the text install option go?
<salsero_> i think its gone now
<BluesKaj> dougiel, if possible try the legacy mode in uefi
<dougl> BluesKaj, legacy mode?
<BluesKaj> no uefi on desktops , that's news to me
<BluesKaj> after 2010 most pcs desktops and laptops switched to uefi
<BluesKaj> legacy mode is the old bios equivalent in uefi
<dougiel> LOL - BluesKaj what are you trying to say...the desktops are all hand me downs
<salsero_> uefi with csm to allow legacy boot mode
<BluesKaj> how old ?
<dougiel> 5-10 yrs aprox
<BluesKaj> ok ,then it must be a HW recognition problem
<Pici> 4/36
<dougiel> Sorry the one we are working on is about 7 years old... sec I have the manual here somewhere
<OnkelTem> Is it possible to enable Dvorak or Colemak layout on Ubuntu 12.04? Simply put, it doesn't work/
<OnkelTem> I removed all layouts, then added English (US) with Colemak, restarted KDE, no any effect
<BluesKaj> OnkelTem, ubuntu support at #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> oh kde
<dougl> BluesKaj, yes 2007 the manual was published in so 7 yrs old
<dougl> BluesKaj, I have a progress bar one the install from the mini.iso (downloading)
<BluesKaj> dougl, TBH , never used that version
<salsero_> i have
<salsero_> so, where are you at?
<dougl> I am getting errors dl packages after writting part tab and continuing - salsero_ , make sense?
<salsero_> part as in partition?
<dougl> yes sorry... will stop the anoying short cuts
<dougl> tab = table
<salsero_> could be that the partition you created is full?
<salsero_> well, i have encountered that in the past as well
<salsero_> so eventually I downloaded the full cd
<salsero_> it could be also related to the mirror chosen
<dougl> no - resized to 100 amd 24 g of windows data is on a 60 g partition
<dougl> salsero_, can you suggest a mirror? all kinds of packages failed to download
<salsero_> choose the main server just in case
<salsero_> might be slower thought
<salsero_> might be slower though
<dougl> I am at a prompt asking for a mirror host name... can ya thro me a bone salsero_ - lol
 * dougl is lost and sure appreciates salsero_ 's company and advice
<salsero_> hang on bro
<salsero_> got some shit on my plate
<salsero_> would be something like: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<dougl> I here you... I wish I had a plate - my shit is hitting the fan and making a mess all over - don't let me distract you...
<dougl> thanks
<salsero_> try without archive as well
<salsero_> mine is
<salsero_> deb http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy main restricted
<salsero_> but I am in spain, so this one is closer to me, which might not be the case for you
<dougl> I picked china server (that is what I used to do for mandrake china or germany) and is progressing installing the base system
<dougl> brb
<dougl> back
<salsero_> welcome back
<dougl> salsero_, ty - all is progressing now
<dougl> I am on select and install software at 23 of 31 files
<dougl> Time to chat salsero_ ?
<dougl> so this gives me ubuntu stock?
<dougl> err a stock install of ubuntu...
<salsero_> ye
<salsero_> you can then work your way out
<salsero_> and install other stuff
<salsero_> while you can work at the same time
<BluesKaj> dougl, does the installer give you an option to install kde/kubuntu instead of unity/ubuntu?
<salsero_> as far as I can remember, not
<BluesKaj> so it just install ubuntu core?
<BluesKaj> installs
<alket> How to make kubuntu remember numlock on
<salsero_> system settings
<salsero_> input devices
<salsero_> keyboard
<salsero_> NumLock on KDE startup
<alket> salsero_: thank you
<salsero_> i dont know what core stands for, but it installs plain ubuntu
<alket> ?
<salsero_> long story alket
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<alket> if you install a software through apt-get it wont be avaialble in kickoff app launcher until reboot, how to fix this ?
<lordievader> alket: It should be available right away.
<salsero_> right away
<salsero_> in KDE at least, should be the same for gnome
<alket> Why the the albanian server is always outdated ?
<rberg> Have others been having graphical glitches on kubuntu 14.04?
<lordievader> rberg: Trusty support is in #ubuntu+1
<rberg> ohh ok thanks
<dougl> been installing 14.04 for almost 12 hrs now - what it the dev channel?
<alastair> I just installed Unbuntu server on my Dell Laptop, and am having a hard time getting the wireless card to be recognized, anyone able to help ?
#kubuntu 2014-04-15
<dutchuss2016> is  any one alive tonight i need a system wide equalizer
<donkali> servus jemand da
<donkali> wie stellt man den die repositrois gut in kubuntu ein, hab ihr ein paar quellen, und ein how to wie man die einplegt...
<Unit193> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<donkali> brauche da ne software die heisst Shrew Soft VPN Client installier
<donkali> Statusinformationen werden eingelesen.... Fertig E: Paket ike kann nicht gefunden werden. E: Paket ike-qtgui kann nicht gefunden werden.
<donkali> sudo apt-get install ike ike-qtgui
<donkali> a ok sorry
<donkali> how can i konfig my repositrois to get a software called
<donkali> Shrew Soft VPN Client
<donkali> sudo apt-get install ike ike-qtgu
<donkali> this is not working
<donkali> packed not found
<donkali> apt get
<donkali> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11320
<yossarianuk> hi - if i'm migrating my desktop to another machine and want to copy over my SSH keys, etc -whats the best way of doing that
<yossarianuk> i.e - just copy .ssh ?
<valorie> yossarianuk: askubuntu.com/questions/4830/easiest-way-to-copy-ssh-keys-to-another-machine
<valorie> looks good
<yossarianuk> thanks
<yossarianuk> thats how to copy your key to a target machine -- I mean how to migrate desktops...
<yossarianuk> also i'm on a vpn - i   am trying to copy over my .ssh client files from my work desktop -> home
<yossarianuk> I can connect home -> work - I cannot connect work -> home (if that helps)
<valorie> let's see if ubottu know more
<valorie> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<valorie> that first link probably is best
<yossarianuk> sorry im using linux desktops (home + work)
<yossarianuk> ok will read thats
<yossarianuk> thanks
<valorie> I always just copy all dot files
<valorie> I've never tried to copy just ssh keys
<yossarianuk> (normally I just copy the entire .ssh folder - but I wanted to make sure that was in fact right)
<valorie> osxdaily.com/2012/07/13/move-ssh-keys-from-one-computer-to-another/
<valorie> oh, hmmm
<valorie> well, bsd would do it the same way
<valorie> in fact I used to use ssh on win
<valorie> looks like everything is in ~/.ssh yeah
<yossarianuk> cheers
<valorie> hmmm, I see one answer though: Copying a private key is really not a good idea. Having a single key at multiple locations 1. makes it more vulnerable, 2. increases risk that you lost control of all the locations, 3. does not allow you to disable access from just one location. From the security point of view you should generate a new key-pair on every location
<valorie> but heck, sometimes people move a HD from one machine to another
<yossarianuk> in my case i'm not just migrating - i.e I want access from 2 different places.
<yossarianuk> (to all existing servers that have my work key..)
 * valorie is signing off.... best of luck
<yossarianuk> cheers !
<Addle> yossarianuk: ssh-copy-id might be worth checking out.
<yossarianuk> thanks
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<yossarianuk> morning
<yossarianuk> only a few days till 14.04....
<salsero_> ye
<salsero_> still gonna wait a couple of weeks after release
<salsero_> to be safe from 0day bugs
<salsero_> cant afford to lose my working machine
<lordievader> salsero_: You know that there is an entire test cycle for releases?
<salsero_> ye
<salsero_> i do know
<BluesKaj> bestt
<lordievader> salsero_: So in theory there shouldn't be any 0 days.
<BluesKaj> best to wait a month or so after the release to install on a work machine
<salsero_> ye, when I did that, I always got better results than upgrading right away
<yossarianuk> lordievader: the 13.10 .iso still has one ....
<yossarianuk> UEFI bug .
<yossarianuk> (solved if you enable updates during install)
<lordievader> yossarianuk: So it's fixed?
<salsero_> which bug?
<salsero_> i migrated to uefi boot but I reinstalled my machien due to filesystem problems with btrfs
<salsero_> ah yes, i had this problem too
<salsero_> i think what I did was install under dosmode and then fix the uefi using a livecd
<yossarianuk> lordievader: yes - as long as you have network access during install.
<yossarianuk> (you can fix also by chrooting after install..)
<lordievader> yossarianuk: So it has nothing to do with 0-day bugs.
<alket> how to install java from oracle ?
<salsero_> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<alket> does it owrk on 14.04 ?
<salsero_> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/install-oracle-java-8-in-ubuntu-via-ppa.html
<salsero_> this one
<salsero_> 14.04 has not been released so how should i know
<alket> salsero_: thank you
<george_> Hello. Does anyone know how to reset update notifier's settings? The update wheel no longer appears.
<salsero_> george_: does it appear if you do apt-get update
<george_> salsero: No. It used to appear, but now I only get a "It is recomendable to update your system" notification.
<HorusHorrendus> it seems like the current 14.04 version is affected by this bug: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=68410
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 68410 in Driver/intel "[bisected ivb] Small black box corruption in firefox" [Normal,Resolved: worksforme]
<HorusHorrendus> had this bug for a while, switched to uxa (instead of standard sna?) yesterday, no problem today
<HorusHorrendus> otherwise I had to restart thunderbird & firefox (both were affected, see screenshot how that looks in firefox) every few hours or so
<OerHeks> HorusHorrendus, untill release, join #ubuntu+1 for 14.04 support
<BluesKaj> HorusHorrendus, i tried that with no luck , but that was a few weeks ago. No graphics troubles now.
<HorusHorrendus> ok :)
<HorusHorrendus> let's see if #ubuntu+1 can find out what is happening :)
<leader> !lista
<ubottu> leader: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bennypr0fane> Hi, is this Kubuntu IRC network sort of a mirror of a freenode channel?
<bennypr0fane> bcs when connecting to it in Quassel, it's not called freenode, but Kubuntu IRC
<lordievader> bennypr0fane: I believe it is simply an alias.
<bennypr0fane> and a directly kubuntu question: How can I overmodulate the system audio volume? I got the checkbox activated in Kmix, but the scale still goes up to 100%
<bennypr0fane> I'm on 14.04 beta2
<bennypr0fane> I mean it should go over 100% when I activate it, yes?
<BluesKaj> bennypr0fane, install pavucontrol and you can increase the audio output to 200%
<BluesKaj> bennypr0fane, it won't help your audio quality tho , 100% is enough to drive an amplifier to it's maximum, any higher just causes more distortion and possibel damage to the amp and speakers
<bennypr0fane> BluesKaj: shouldn't this be available by default?
<bennypr0fane> most Flash videos on the internet have really bad sound quality where 100% won't cut it on my laptop. I've already been doing this a long time in other distros, the speakers seem to be handling it fine
<BluesKaj> pavucontrol is an optional volume gui for pulseaudio, not installed by default
<BluesKaj> laptop speakers aren't exactly meant to be played loud, unless you have a very high end laptop with a fancy sound system/
<bennypr0fane> BluesKaj: I know. I was wondering if overmodulating can be done with the default app (Kmix). Otherwise what is that checknox for that activates it?
<bennypr0fane> let me worry about my speakers
<BluesKaj> regular middle of the road laptops don't do loud music much justice, headphones are better for that kind of volume
<bennypr0fane> BluesKaj: so you don't know the answer to my question?
<BluesKaj> I'm not worried about your speakers, but trying to play them louder than they designed for is almost impossible. That's the reality ..and that's the answer to your question
<OerHeks> Sound quality goes bad when volume is more than the restricted 100%
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, yeah i have 40yrs experience with audio systems of all kinds...I know what it takes to have good sound , but some ppl think louder is best.
<bennypr0fane> OerHeks: I know al about that, thanks. BluesKaj: no, that's most definitely not the answetr to my question. It was "how can I...?" The answer would include instructions regarding what to do in Kmix to use a built-in feature
<bennypr0fane> sound quality is also not what I was aqsking about
<BluesKaj> which built in feature?
<bennypr0fane> BluesKaj: https://www.dropbox.com/s/y8lnj2kp834gzim/Bildschirmfoto1.png here you go
<BluesKaj> yes , install pavucontrol like I mentioned earlier that's the feature you need, but i doubt very much the sound will be much louder since a lot of laptops have protection circuits to prevent speaker overload
<BluesKaj> if you want louder sound, buy a speaker system like those for desktops and connect it to the audio output of your laptop
<alket> is there any file hosting like dropbox that runs well on kubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> alket, dropbox runs fine on kubuntu, http://www.nixternal.com/kde-and-dropbox/
<alket> BluesKaj: thanks
<svetoslav> g
<svetoslav> hi all, any idea why kde 4.12.4 is not available in ubuntu ppas???
<lordievader> svetoslav: It's available in the Kubuntu Backports ppa.
<svetoslav> well which is this ppa, becaouse i've added one and it has updated kde only to version 4.12.3
<lordievader> svetoslav: Ah, sorry didn't see the .4. Anyhow in 4.13 is in Trusty which will be released in a few days.
<svetoslav> did u say when trusty tahr comes with version 4.13 of kde???
<lordievader> svetoslav: Yes, Trusty has 4.13.
<svetoslav> ok.thanks a lot mate.greetings from BULGARIA
<svetoslav> BYE
<saiarcot895> In an upgrade, is it normal for ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-minimal to be re-installed, even though nothing depends on it?
<evanvarvell> .. test..
<rocco__> m
<rocco__> Hello
<Roey> hey is there such a thing as a triadic software patent?
<Roey> and triadic business method patent?
#kubuntu 2014-04-16
<joan> I tried to fill a bug at launchpad.net but it doesn't work (or I don't know how to do it). kubuntu-restricted-extras recommends «libavcodec-extra-53» but it should recommend «libavcodec-extra»
<tsimpson> joan: you can use "ubuntu-bug kubuntu-restricted-extras" to report a bug in *buntu
<ScottyK> Greetings! Is 14.04 still set to be released on Thursday?
<Programmer_> ubuntu 14.04 is expected to be released 4/17?
<donix> could anyone help with switching desktops
<donix> i acidentally pressed some key combination and now i have a completely seperate desktop screen from what i was wokring on
<tsimpson> donix: you may have accidentally changed activities
<tsimpson> donix: http://userbase.kde.org/Plasma#Activities
<acer> hi
<stxaBe> hi acer
<yossarianuk> if someone is running 14.04 rc1 how can they run stable when released ?
<yossarianuk> i.e do that have to do anything to turn off development updates ?
<valorie> !info libqt5gui5
<ubottu> libqt5gui5 (source: qtbase-opensource-src): Qt 5 GUI module. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.2+dfsg1-7ubuntu11.1 (saucy), package size 1558 kB, installed size 5501 kB
<valorie> yossarianuk: you should be able to do that from muon settings
<yossarianuk> thanks
<valorie> !info libqt5gui5 trusty
<ubottu> libqt5gui5 (source: qtbase-opensource-src): Qt 5 GUI module. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.1+dfsg-1ubuntu14 (trusty), package size 1803 kB, installed size 6995 kB
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> !testers | 14.04lts candidate images to test, join us in #kubuntu-devel to help
<ubottu> 14.04lts candidate images to test, join us in #kubuntu-devel to help: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley  for information
<Riddell> or anyone else ↑
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I have a good 9 bugs listed right now
<shadeslayer> in the final ISO
<shadeslayer> all minor things though
<shadeslayer> good news is EFI install works
<salsero_> nice
<salsero_> i hope my dual screen problem gets fixed in the new release
<salsero_> otherwise I will fill a bug
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<yossarianuk> morning
<ScottyK> Greetings! Is 14.04 still set to be released on Thursday?
<BluesKaj> ScottyK, yes
<ScottyK> BluesKaj - Thanks!
<salsero_> neat
<soee> guys someone able to run homerun kicker on 14.04 ?
<blue_> hi what's up ??
 * genii makes fresh coffee and passes the mugs around
<rberg_> nice genii. .I few days ago my boss gave me a bag of this. http://www.allegrocoffee.com/images/product_images/cafe-ubuntu.jpg
<genii> rberg_: I guess they have a good sense of humour :)
<Guest9241> cool
<EvilRoey> hello there!  Any Python coders here?
<EvilRoey> Do you guys have experience writing parsers?   I'd like to get help with this tab-completer function that follows a grammar:  https://github.com/depasonico/bywaf-owasp/issues/20
<Pici> EvilRoey: #python has lots of python coders
<EvilRoey> aye, thanks for the suggestion Pici
<EvilRoey> I asked there too
<human_> Hi, anyone from Latvia ?
<lordievader> !latvia
<lordievader> Hmm, no latvia factoid.
<OerHeks> !lv
<BluesKaj> !lt
<ubottu> Šiame kanale bendraujama anglų kalba. Jei ieškote pagalbos lietuvių kalba, prisijunkite prie #ubuntu-lt kanalo.
<BluesKaj> dunno if that's latvia or not,
<human_> anyway, Im installing snort on VPS, and got till step where i should use precompiled libraries for certain architecture. But  uname -a shows : i686 i686 i386 . Which architecture it is it then ? Thanks for help.
<BluesKaj> human_, 32bit
<human_> BluesKaj: thanks, man !
<lordievader> Ah intrusion detection, I knew I heard that name before.
<human_> Snort < Suricata ?
<lordievader> human_: Are you talking about this snort?: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snort_(software)
<human_> lordievader: yes
<lordievader> Never tried it, just know it by name.
<somekool> hello
<somekool> using 14.04, pretty nice work guys ! always getting better
<sophie__> Hiya, is there a way to make the taskbar act like  Windows 7, in the sense of having applications launch from pinned icons, and the windows minimize into these?
<BluesKaj> sophie__, yes install the quicklaunch widget in the panel, then drag the apps you want into the launcher from the kicker/kmenu
<somekool> a small bit of integration I am missing in kubuntu is SSH agent management... is it a plan feature for kubuntu to manage that for me ?
<sophie__> BluesKaj: Thanks!
<BluesKaj> somekool, install openssh-server in the target pc
<human_> anybody running Kubuntu on AsusX55 or similar models ? If yes what gpu driver you are using ?
<BluesKaj> human_, run lspci | grep VGA to find your gpu model
<somekool> BluesKaj: I'm pretty sure I have that package already.. I'm talking about have the agent started on session start and also have something that works no matter if I login on the console, via ssh, or loading a X session. That's a bit of integration that I'd like my distribution to maintain for me... setting this up can change slightly over the years
<sophie__> So I used the widget that was recommended to get icon launchers, but more specifcally Im trying to get the icon to also act as the task monitor as well, so that I can click on an icon of an already open application to switch to it etc.
<BluesKaj> sophie__, install a taskmanager into the panel
<sophie__> BluesKaj: Would this be another widget?
<lordievader> somekool: Do you mean the ssh-askpass-gnome utility?
<BluesKaj> sophie__, yes
<sophie__> BluesKaj: Was there a specific one that you had in mind?
<lordievader> !info ssh-askpass-gnome
<ubottu> ssh-askpass-gnome (source: openssh): interactive X program to prompt users for a passphrase for ssh-add. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.2p2-6ubuntu0.3 (saucy), package size 14 kB, installed size 122 kB
<BluesKaj> !taskmanager | sophie__
<somekool> yes lordievader, is the gnome version compatible? no KDE alternative?
<BluesKaj> no info
<BluesKaj> !task
<somekool> !info ksshaskpass
<ubottu> ksshaskpass (source: ksshaskpass): interactively prompt users for a passphrase for ssh-add. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.3-1build2 (saucy), package size 9 kB, installed size 71 kB
<sophie__> BluesKaj: Thanks :)
<lordievader> somekool: I have it installed on another machine, virt-manager wanted it, and it works quite fine.
<BluesKaj> sophie__, did the info bot pm you?
<sophie__> BluesKaj: I don believe so
<BluesKaj> sophie__, justype task into the add-widget searchbar and you'll have a choice of icon only or the regular task manager for the panel
<sophie__> BluesKaj: Yeah, I have it running now, :)
<BluesKaj> sophie__, good :)
<yossarianuk> any mirrors with 14.04 final yet ?
<lordievader> yossarianuk: iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<yossarianuk> lordievader: thanks
<loverdrive> Hi. I need to copy some GBs of file from a computer to another, in the same lan. Which is the easiest and quickest method?  I tried samba but i fails to login. I see that i need to configure it.
<loverdrive> i have little time, so i need a system as quick as possible :)
<BluesKaj> loverdrive, ssh and use scp to copy to the file path on the target machine
<lordievader> loverdrive: rsync over ssh/nfs?
<dutchuss2016> i need something tht will fix id3 tags in songs for me
<BluesKaj> or rsync as lordievader suggests, loverdrive
<dutchuss2016> i hav over 500 songs with messed up id3  tags
<genii> loverdrive: The ssh/rsync/etc method assumes both your machines are linux, of course.
<loverdrive> yes, i have kubuntu in both machine
<BluesKaj> dutchuss2016, try id3tool in the repos
<DarthFrog> I like Easytag for that sort of stuff.
<BluesKaj> ok that's it for a while...gotta give my eyes a rest
<Daskreech> Night blobfish_
<Daskreech> dutchuss2016: there are a number of idtaggers
<Daskreech> I don't know if it's close enough to bring up but I can't run 14.04 with a 14.04 kernel
<Daskreech> It boots past grub but not much further
<nicon`> Hi :-) Any chances that trusty will be released like saucy was (47 minutes before the release date)? ;-)
<nicon`> In fact I'm interested if there's a chance it will show up in next 8hrs, or not :-)
<DarthFrog> nicon`: If you were to do a "sudo do-release-upgrade -d", you would get what's currently scheduled for release.  If then you do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" after trusty is released, you would be right up to date.
<nicon`> I would be more interested in fresh iso image.
<nicon`> I see that it's finding now some upgrade, though still - I want to do clear install instead of updating.
<DarthFrog> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<nicon`> Nice one, thanks, so on 99% daily builds here will be official released, right?
<DarthFrog> Probably.
<nicon`> Perfect, thanks.
<dutchuss2016> ok so how do i et easy tag to automatically retagg my music i dont wnna do it manually
<bprompt> retag?
<dutchuss2016> fix  there song name artist album etc
<dutchuss2016> i have over 2000 ssongs with messed up  tags
<bprompt> dutchuss2016:   ok... so how's easyTag going to find out the album, artist and track names?
<dutchuss2016> using the online ccdb
<dutchuss2016> cddb*
<dutchuss2016> great there disc ids are messed up thats why it wont fix them with the cd database
<dutchuss2016> is thre a way to find out whats wrong with a song file i think i have corruted mp3 filess
<dutchuss2016> some of my songs wont play at all and there not giving me any errors
<Daskreech> What does the file command say they are?
<wxl> this may be irrelevant given that trusty is just about to come out but i'm having this weird problem on my install with saucy. klipper grabs selections from terminal apps but when i paste, nothing happens. any clues?
<wxl> the uncanny thing is that primary & clipboard are both being updated by the app
<wxl> so it shouldn't be a problem with x
<wxl> and indeed klipper didn't used to do this before
<wxl> i DON'T like selection being syncronized so i have all that business off
<jesper__> hello, I got a 14.04 ubuntu install and I am trying to install kde via the kde-standard or the kubuntu-desktop packages but seems there are dependency issues
<jesper__> anyone aware of a solution?
<wxl> jesper__: what dependency issues?
<jesper__>  kubuntu-desktop : Depends: kde-window-manager but it is not going to be installed
<jesper__>                    Depends: kde-workspace but it is not going to be installed
<jesper__> hmm
<wxl> jesper__: have ytou tried apt-get -f install?
<jesper__> maybe it is because I have xorg-edgers ppa
<jesper__> i manually added packages to the install list and got down to
<jesper__> libwayland-egl1-mesa : Depends: libegl1-mesa (= 10.1.0-4ubuntu5) but 10.2.0~git20140331.ec4b8d16-0ubuntu0ricotz is to be installed
<wxl> looks like that could be part of your issue
<wxl> otherwise sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get -f install kubuntu-desktop
<jesper__> -f does not let me override :/
<jesper__> seems like it is a misstake to have   libegl1-mesa (= 10.1.0-4ubuntu5)
<jesper__> shouldn't it be  libegl1-mesa (>= 10.1.0-4ubuntu5)
<wxl> well if you have to have that ppa you're going to have to pin the version
<wxl> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<jesper__> wxl, I was able to fix the issue by repackaging the libegl1-mesa with >= instead of =
<jesper__> thanks for the help! :)
<fallenhobbit> quit
<fallenhobbit> server
<GnJ> are there any new features in 14.04
<GnJ> ?
<GnJ> drivers/battery life for laptops
<Guest84148> d
<Guest84148> d
<administrator_> d
<administrator_> d
<administrator_> d
<administrator_> d
<Guest84148> d
<Guest84148> d
<Guest84148> d
<dolomite> don't know... gonna install in VM right now
<valorie> dutchuss2016: have you tried picard?
<valorie> it works really well
<valorie> not 100% of course, but ....98%
<Roey> Hello all!
<Roey> hey I've got a question, I'm on Kubuntu 14.04 and I want to upgrade to the 3.14 kernel.  How can I do this in a Kubuntu-friendly way?
<valorie> Roey: why not wait until it's rolled out?
<Roey> do kernel upgrades happen inside releases, or only just upon new releases?
<Roey> valorie:  :)
<Roey> valorie:  there is this bug in btrfs send/receive which supposedly has been fixed already.
<Roey> Well it's affecting my ability to perform backups
<valorie> I see
<Roey> Hence my reason for wishing to upgrade my kernel.
<valorie> kernel upgrades roll out when they are ready
<Roey> okay
<Roey> btw, hi :
<Roey> :)
<valorie> hi
 * Roey hugs valorie 
<Roey> good to see ya here
<valorie> I've gotten at least 3 kernel versions since installing beta1
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}
<valorie> I'm always here!
<valorie> just not always at keyboard
<Roey> :)
<Roey> hmm.  Three kernel revisions, okay.  Are these minor revisions or major ones?
<valorie> they were minor
<Roey> i.e. 3.14.1, .2, etc. or 3.13, 3.14, ...
<Roey> ahhh okay
<Roey> well then I hope this bugfix gets backported
<valorie> I actually had to use an older version for a day or two
<Roey> aye
<valorie> can't recall why
<valorie> but it was fixed quickly
<valorie> file a bug
<valorie> `ubuntu-bug btrfs`
<valorie> painless
<alket> im just curios, why do you use btrfs ?
<Riddell> ** final candidate images to test, join us in #kubuntu-devel if you can help
<Roey> hey Riddell
<Roey> alket:  send/receive in btrfs makes it easy for me to back up
<alket> i have maybe a silly question, could Canonical retake kubuntu at any time , since it has the trademark ?
<AlanBell> Canonical could participate more fully again
<AlanBell> I am unsure that "retake" is an appropriate verb
<valorie> alket: kubuntu is community produced
<Riddell> alket: it's an open project we'd welcome anyone participating.  canonical of course already help lots with servers and foundation maintinance
<valorie> administered by the Kubuntu Council
<alket> thanks for the infos
<AlanBell> so, unopaste is a paste prevention bot that has been replacing the floodbots in #ubuntu for a month or so now, ikonia asked me to send it in here, it mutes with a +q anyone who accidentally pastes lots of lines very fast
<AlanBell> to allow it to work it needs +O in the channel access list, so it is opped up and ready to quiet things
<ikonia> AlanBell: thank you
<Riddell> hello unopaste
<Riddell> AlanBell: doesn't freenode already have flood prevention?
<AlanBell> not as such, no
<AlanBell> it has some anti-spam responses in some channels, which can k-line people and ban them from the servers as a whole
<AlanBell> this just gives a 30 second quiet to someone pasting in an xorg.0.log or whatever the popular config file of the day is
<AlanBell> feel free to try it out :)
#kubuntu 2014-04-17
<AlanBell> more than 6 lines in 12 seconds should trigger it
<OerHeks> BitTorrent download info
<OerHeks> tracker version: T-0.3.18 (BitTornado)
<OerHeks> server time: 2014-04-16 23:58 UTC
<OerHeks> info hash	torrent name	size	complete	downloading	downloaded	transferred
<OerHeks> 0221caf96aa3cb94f0f58d458e78b0fc344ad8bf	dapper-dvd-amd64.iso	3.12GiB	4	0	0	0B
<OerHeks> 9bdbbb49f085a2d15d96acfabff8310600314fe0	dapper-dvd-i386.iso	3.04GiB	1	0	0	0B
<unopaste> OerHeks you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<AlanBell> huh, I thought it was 30 seconds
<alket> The picture above shows an example of product summaries. In the summary, you can see how many "mandatory", "run-once" and "optional" tests a product has, along with information how many of them have been run and how many of them have been failed (a red number in parenthesis).
<alket> In addition, you can see how many non-critical (green bug icon) and critical bugs (red bug icon) have been found. Mousing over a bug loads a bug summary. Clicking the bug icon will load the corresponding bug on Launchpad.
<alket> Finally, the first column provides you a link to the downloads and the last column shows the version/build in question.
<alket> hah i had only three lines
<alket> .
<alket> ,
<alket> ,
<alket> ,
<Riddell> alket: too slow!
<OerHeks> :-)
<alket> yeah, and too late to figure it out
<valorie> poor unopaste, being trolled
<alket> i thought i was 6 lines in 12 seconds
 * valorie goes off to dinner
<Riddell> valorie: plenty of image testing when you're done :)
<AlanBell> unopaste: config channel #kubuntu supybot.plugins.AttackProtector.message.detection
<unopaste> AlanBell: 6p12
<AlanBell> code is here, I did a tiny little fork of it to support umode+q instead of kicks https://github.com/AlanBell/Supybot-plugins
<AlanBell> patches are welcome, feel free to ban it if it gets annoying, or pester me about config changes etc
<AlanBell> I am happy to give owner access to appropriate people if that would be useful
<AlanBell> night all o/
<OerHeks> Thanks AlanBell and goodnight
<bkovacs> Can't wait till tommorow and the release of Kubuntu 14.04!. :)
<Etriaph> Hey guys, trying to install Kubuntu 3.10 on a system that has only an HDMI port to connect to a monitor; when I boot from the CD, I get what looks like artifacting
<Etriaph> Does anyone know how to get around this?
<bkovacs> I wonder what time Kubuntu 14.04 will be released
<valorie> bkovacs: when it's all done
<valorie> everyone is scrambling to get every last kink ironed out before release
<valorie> it is an LTS after all
<Etriaph> Does anyone have any experience trying to install Kubuntu with HDMI video at all?
<bkovacs> Can't wait til tommorrow :).
<valorie> bkovacs: #ubuntu-release-party :-)
<Etriaph> I can't find any information online about this at all, getting frustrated
<valorie> !hdmi
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> ubottu doesn't know either
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Etriaph> I've found lots of information on how to configure it post-install, but the installer craps out
<Etriaph> I get what looks like video artifacts at the bottom of the screen
<valorie> Etriaph: can you run it as a live system?
<valorie> from USB or DVD?
<Etriaph> valorie: I burned the 13.10 ISO to a DVD, when I boot with it it says "Start Kubuntu", "Express Install (OEM)" and a disk check.. I tried "Start Kubuntu" and it loads from the disk, I get artifacts and it hangs
<Etriaph> The display is mangled at the bottom of the screen
<valorie> ok, that means that either the wrong driver or wrong kernel for you
<Etriaph> Well it's a Gigabyte GeForce GTX 750
<valorie> I guess I would wait a couple of days and try 14.04?
<valorie> or even the beta2
<Etriaph> Is there a beta ISO for 14.04 that will rollover to release?
<Etriaph> ie., if I run the beta for 2 days and 14.04 is released, will I just continue to get updates for 14.04?
<Etriaph> I'm grabbing the daily right now, we'll see what happens
<valorie> cool
<Etriaph> But do you know if, when 14.04 is live, the beta installation will become a 14.04 full installation?
<Etriaph> I'm assuming yes, but I just don't want to have to install the OS all over again :)
<valorie> right, after you update and upgrade
<valorie> same same
<valorie> I got the beta1, and am now on release
<Etriaph> I bought a new PC and this is the first time I'm running video on HDMI
<Etriaph> I don't want to have to switch back to DVI just to run Linux
<dutchuss2016_> what dependencies does eamviewer have
<dutchuss2016_> what dependenciesss does teamviewer have
<saiarcot895> dutchuss2016_: what repo is it in?
<dutchuss2016_> none i had to  get it off there wbsight
<saiarcot895> dutchuss2016_: Did you install it?
<saiarcot895> Any needed dependencies will be listed upon installation
<dutchuss2016_> when i try to install it it says its missing dependencies and wont let me install it
<saiarcot895> dutchuss2016: Through the software center or in terminal?
<dutchuss2016> neeither i downloaded the .deb file and ran it with oapt packagee installer
<dutchuss2016> whats he image pastebin  link
<dutchuss2016> http://postimg.org/image/9e6erg70n/
<saiarcot895> dutchuss2016: Open a Konsole, cd to the directory that contains the deb file, and run "dpkg -i teamviewer_linux_x64.deb"
<saiarcot895> dutchuss2016: Also, because of changes in the structure of packages and architectures, I don't think you can use the x64 package.
<saiarcot895> Based on the release notes, you have to use the 32-bit multiarch package
<valorie> !info teamviewer
<ubottu> Package teamviewer does not exist in saucy
<thefakeazned525> Omg
<thefakeazned525> Is kubu 14.04 being released soon?
<valorie> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<valorie> basically, tomorrow
<valorie> also: #ubuntu-release-party
<thefakeazned525> Wait
<thefakeazned525> Why in 14.04 is Firefox default?
<thefakeazned525> I was expecting rekonq...
<valorie> thefakeazned525: rekonq is now non-maintained
<valorie> :(
<valorie> there were really no good choices
<thefakeazned525> Wait wat?? Rekonq isn't being developed anymore?
<thefakeazned525> But that was the fastest WebKit browser I've used!
<valorie> thefakeazned525: wanna step up?
<valorie> I would love to put rekonq back on the ISO
<thefakeazned525> Actually, I am planning to add PPAPI to rekonq, so it could be used with pepperflash...
<thefakeazned525> However at the moment I can't work on it
<Daskreech> Hi valorie
<valorie> hi Daskreech, how are you?
<Daskreech> valorie: Chill :)
<valorie> cool
<valorie> just reporting upgrade results on the tracker
<Daskreech> I can't run 1404 :(
<Daskreech> well I can :) I just have to use a 13.x kernel
<valorie> I had to roll back to an earlier kernel for a day or two
<valorie> but it was fixed quickly
<Daskreech> valorie: none of the ones from the pre alpha till now have worked for me
<Daskreech> Ah well I'll mix and match
<valorie> odd, what happens?
<Daskreech> ... Hmm?
<Daskreech>  what do you mean?
<valorie> why can't you use the kernel as provided?
<dougiel> or compile with 13.10 config? guessing?
<popi> Hi, got an unexpected problem more than once: kde didn't displayed anything on the locked screen except the background and no input appers to be taken.
<popi> evry-time I restert ligtdm so kill evrything
<Wick> Is the official release date today?
<jacky> of what?
<jacky> ;)
<Wick> kubuntu 14.04
<jacky> Yup
<Wick> hooray
<jacky> just stay connected to the internet and hang tight :)
<Wick> i'm guessing it'll be another 12+ hours until the final images are spun though
<jacky> yup
<jacky> gotta test everything one last time
<airsynth> HI! I heard Trusty will be available today. Am I right?
<ikonia> airsynth: cirrect
<ikonia> correct too
<yossarianuk> any mirrors have it yet ....
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<yossarianuk> happy launch day !
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk,  #ubuntu-release-party
<rvraghav93> Hey I am not able to successfuly use my Huawei EC355 3g+ modem with Kubuntu. The problem I feel is that it is being wrongly detected as a wwan0 device rather than an usb0 device.
<rvraghav93> It gets detected as a wireless modem. But Connection fails, despite correct API settings.
<rvraghav93> *Access point I meant ( not API )
<rvraghav93> Any help please ?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yossarianuk> still not out.......
<yossarianuk> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.04/
<Tm_T> yossarianuk: it's out when official announcement is out, no sooner
<lordievader> yossarianuk: You can simply subscribe to the announce mailing list, then you'll get an email when it is released.
<yossarianuk> lordievader: thanks in past releases I have found it on the mirrors sometimes hrs before the announcement.
<yossarianuk> Today is Boomtime, the 34th day of Discord in the YOLD 3180 = release date !
<yossarianuk> http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?iso=20140417T1404&p0=136&msg=Ubuntu+14.04+LTS
<Kaisen> Is the a good documentation how to cutomize kmail?
<tubatuba> I need help please to install Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Lubuntu on Toshiba Chromebook CB30-102
<tubatuba> link to instructions I can follow?
<tubatuba> or is it not possible to install on Toshiba Chromebook CB30-102 ?
<ezra-s> are we getting kubuntu 14.04 today too?
<lordievader> ezra-s: Jup :)
<ezra-s> great :o)
<Exagone313> what are modifications in this kubuntu version ? (about kde and not ubuntu himself)
<tsimpson> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/TrustyTahr/Beta2/Kubuntu shows what was new the Beta 2
<Exagone313> why it's "beta 2" ?
<tsimpson> because 14.04 isn't yet released
<tsimpson> it will be some time today
<Exagone313> ok
<ThiagoAderaldo> Hey guys, Trusty Tahr was released?!
<tsimpson> ThiagoAderaldo: not yet
<ThiagoAderaldo> Ok! Please, remember to update the web site when it was released!
<tsimpson> there are people hovering over the "big red button" as we speak
<Kalidarn> i installed beta 2 weeks ago when it came out :D so now i don't have to do anything
<Kalidarn> yay
<mokush> Kalidarn: same here. but it took out all the fun from the 'upgrade day'
<rvraghav93> Hey I am not able to successfuly use my Huawei EC355 3g+ modem with Kubuntu. The problem I feel is that it is being wrongly detected as a wwan0 device rather than an usb0 device.
<rvraghav93> It gets detected as a wireless modem. But Connection fails, despite correct Access point and Phone number settings.
<rvraghav93> BluesKaj: could you pl advice me over this ?
<mokush> rvraghav93: i'm using something similar from orange, and sometimes have to unplug and plug-it again, util it shows the pin dialog
<rvraghav93> mokush: pin dialog ? I tried unplugging and replugging for a lot of times ... even restarted it ;( I saw in some forum that It was an issue for ubuntu too. They said a kernel update made all the Huawei devices as wwan0 device ... And commenting out that section of the file and patching the kernel works .... I have that file ... but am not sure how to proceed further ! :(
<rvraghav93> The make fails with some warning :/
<patrick> when is 14.04 final released?
<Guest28980> when is 14.04 final released?
<Kalidarn> past__: later
<Kalidarn> Guest28980: later
<Kalidarn> i should put a channel bot in here that flags on 14.04
<yossarianuk> its just gone 14:04 UK time...
<Kalidarn> and says
<Kalidarn> later
<Kalidarn> yossarianuk: well then later
<Kalidarn> maybe it's not UK time
<Kalidarn> not everyone lives in the UK either
<yossarianuk> i know........
<Kalidarn> and then it could be delayed
<yossarianuk> be cool if you all did though.
<Kalidarn> by a few hours if something comes up
<yossarianuk> bit cramped...
<Kalidarn> good news is though the tests seem successful http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/314/builds/66909/testcases
<BluesKaj> rvraghav93,  do you have the network manager widget installed in the panel ? it's a good place to start.
<Kalidarn> so media will probably be available some time
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, 2PM UK time ?
<rvraghav93> BluesKaj: Ya ! its there ... its even detecting the signal and the network ! :( I tried using some zte data cards and it works fine ! just these huawei devices are bing detected as wwan0 devices.
<yossarianuk> yes.... I was obviously expecting it to be released at 14:04... BluesKaj:
<Kalidarn> lol yossarianuk
<Kalidarn> 14:04:00?
<BluesKaj> rvraghav93, set your encyption options and password in network manager ?
<aaaaaaa> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxjvaoHUnCc
<guedressel_> *<( :-)       RELEASE PARTY
<rvraghav93> BluesKaj: Tried that :( My guess is the issue is very much similar or just the same as here : http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=148990
<BluesKaj> guedressel_, #ubuntu-release-party
<BluesKaj> rvraghav93, pastebin the result, sudo lshw -C network
<fg4y6g3> Is there any ETA when 14.04 will be available for download?
<Rk2> Maybe the daily-live is the release ?
<yossarianuk> fg4y6g3: today
<ezra-s> are we there yet? hehehe
<alket> ezra-s: almost
<ezra-s> alket, thanks, also is there a release notes page for 14.04 we can check in advance?
<alket> ezra-s: i dont know
<ezra-s> alket, it's ok, thank you :)
<rvraghav93> BluesKaj: Hey sorry for the delayed response :) http://pastebin.com/cXPJy5g6
<rvraghav93> Btw are we getting a Kubuntu 14 ?
<BluesKaj> rvraghav93, yes, today is the official release date, but no time of day has been quoted.
<BluesKaj> rvraghav93, iwlist scan , to see what's available
<BluesKaj> rvraghav93, iwlist scan , to see what's available
<BluesKaj> ok that's enough, not waiting any longer
<lolTahr> KUBUNTU SUCKS GO MINT
<lolTahr> !ISITOUTYET
<ubottu> No lolTahr, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<lolTahr> !ISITOUTYETNIGGAH
<lolTahr> !ISITOUTYET
<ezra-s> someone demanding attention
<ezra-s> lolTahr, hush hush, baby, come, let me hug you
<Rk2> Out :) http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<ezra-s> shhhh
<ezra-s> websites do not seem updated yet
<questioner> quick question. when is kubuntu slated to release 14.04
<ezra-s> questioner, today!
<lordievader> questioner: Around the same time Ubuntu releases Trusty.
<facorread> When it's good and ready, questioner.
<barmaley> it's only _U_buntu links.. :-\
<ezra-s> barmaley, it also has kubuntu-* packages if you are in a hurry
<questioner> ok, wasnt sure, ubuntu put out their press releases but hasn't let the binary drop yet
<rvraghav93> BluesKaj: Please excuse my sudden dissapearance ! my dsl is v. poor ! Thats y wanted this modem ... Do you need any more info ?
<BluesKaj> rvraghav93, iwlist scan , to see what's available
<Duke_> hi guys, is kubuntu 14.04 released yet?
<lordievader> Duke_: Almost :)
<Duke_> ok :)
<necrordian_> Hi
<Duke_> hi
<necrordian_> Ubuntu seems to be slowly releasing, what about Kubuntu?
<salsero|2> find out using apt-get update
<rvraghav93> Blueskai: are you Blueskaj ?
<Blueskai> rvraghav93, yes i was
<rvraghav93> cool my dsl stabilized ... please help me out wih the issue :)
<rvraghav93> if you are free :)
<Blueskai> did you run the iwlist scan ?
<rvraghav93> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7269221/
<rvraghav93> this is the result :)
<rvraghav93> when I do it with the ZTE modem ( which works and connects for the same network and settings ) the wwan0 is replaced by usb0 !
<Blueskai> is the router/modem a usb device?
<slvr1> when can i expect kubuntu 14.04 final release?
<chachan> slvr1, before today ends
<paagrio> hi all
<paagrio> can anyone tell when 14.04 will be out?
<ezra-s> today :o)
<paagrio> wiull be looking into it
<paagrio> i want to install my new SSD
<barmaley> they have already created directory for images: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<rvraghav93> BluesKai: ya its a usb modem ! This is the one  http://www.amazon.com/Huawei-E355-Unlocked-Mobile-21Mbps/dp/B008TH3VH0
<BluesKai> rvraghav93, can't find any linux drivers available for that device ...sorry :/
<rvraghav93> BluesKai: lol Okay :)
<rvraghav93> BluesKai: There is some solution for ubuntu at this forum. Will that be even relavant to Kubuntu and is it possible to patch Kernel like they have described ?
<rvraghav93> BluesKai: some reloaded cdc_ncm after commenting out the lines ! how to do that in kubuntu ? The make fails with this warning !
<rvraghav93> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7269399/
<doctorpepper> hi guys
<klew> I so wanna upgrade, almost considering setting a script that tries dist-upgrade every five minutes xD
<doctorpepper> does  anyone  know  if  kde 4.13  will be backported to 12.04  ?
<locktite> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/trusty/release/desktop/kubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<searchfgold> Hey folks, anyone know if we're going to have .isos soon?
<locktite> all iso-torrents are available, see http://www.muylinux.com/2014/04/17/ubuntu-14-04-lts-trusty-tahr-2
<searchfgold> sweet, thanks!
<Meerkat> searchfgold, it is not out yet. Anything you download may not be the final release and you're slowing down mirror distribution.
<rvraghav93> any one who knows about the cdc_ncm.c file ?
<searchfgold> Meerkat, oh ok. will wait
<searchfgold> @meerkat including the torrent?
<princip0l> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No princip0l, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<chachan> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ says no beta anymore :)
<chachan> haha, nice bot
<klew> nice... I keep testing "apt-get dist-upgrade" every few minutes ^^
<shadeslayer> klew: won't work
<shadeslayer> klew: you'll get a notification from muon when it's out
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: done
<klew> ah how handy :)
<RealityCheck> ?
<necrordian> Why kubuntu images are still not available?
<kaisen> does anyone have a 14.04 kubuntu torrent
<necrordian> No
<Exagone313> how many ip are banned here ? lol
<pmd`> The hamburglar stole them.
<kaisen> :(
<klew> oh calm down, ubuntu 14.04 has been out for about five minutes, guessing kubuntu will be in the next few
<Exagone313> few minuites or days ?
<necrordian> Ubuntu now released. Waiting for kubuntu :(
<necrordian> images available!!
<klew> minutes or hours, you can always install regular ubuntu and manually install kde 4.13 :P
<necrordian> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.04/release/ now available
<Exagone313> yeah
<Exagone313> klew: the last time i did it, i had some problems (i had ubuntu login screen and not kvm)
<chachan> "is it out yet?" over and over sounds like Bart and Lisa asking for something to Homer
 * apachelogger is still moving bytes around ;)
<klew> chachan: "is it out yet?" "no" "is it out yet?" "no" "is it out yet?" "yes" "really?" "no!"
<asega> Start page updated! http://www.kubuntu.org/
<klew> w00pw00p!
<searchfgold> hoo ray
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | Kubuntu 14.04 LTS is out! http://goo.gl/jQFdZJ | Polo Shirts are available again!! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/ (Womens also!)
<delight> weired thing about the iso …it is not in the dir listing but the links on top of the page work http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<yofel> images being a bit unstable is being worked on
<yoyo> thought it was just me. Couldnt see a .torrent file
<ScottyK> also looking for the torrent file. Glad I'm not the only one
<yoyo> wget working for now.
<chachan> klew, haha
 * chachan loves that answer!
<EvilRoey> Riddell, yofel, youyo, delight & all, Congratulations on the release!!!!
<EvilRoey> *yoyo
<necrordian> Links on website not working. What happened?
<EvilRoey> necrordian:  which links do not work?  I just tried running apt-get update && do-release-upgrade, and I get "No new release found"
<EvilRoey> tldr apparently we have different issues
<delight> impressive kde 4.13 was released yesterday and its already on the release iso … hope it didn’t break to many things
<yofel> EvilRoey: release upgrader changes are waiting for the servers to get fixed
<EvilRoey> aye gotcha
<delight> EvilRoey: I guess necrordian ment the links on http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<EvilRoey> oh okay
<EvilRoey> yofel, are the servers being upgraded?
<yofel> not really, killed by traffic I think ^^
<EvilRoey> aha :)
<necrordian> Links work back
<klew> EvilRoey: seems it's not released for upgrading from previous versions yet
<searchfgold> We're up again
<klew> EvilRoey: because Im' getting the same messages
<EvilRoey> got it
<EvilRoey> klew:  I'd surelylike to upgrade my laptop before I head out on this business trip
<EvilRoey> As it turns out, I have alrady upgraded my desktop
<EvilRoey> so I am reassured by that.
<EvilRoey> btw, make sure that if you use OpenVPN, that you replace your key.
<Inops> Torrent's out! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<EvilRoey> assume that the someone has already exploited libssl heartbleed and gotten your keys.
<bennypr0fane> hello, I tried to install 14.04 beta2 and had pretty bad issues after updating. I wonder if the problem could still be present in the release
<kaisen> can not get torrent
<klew> we were lucky, were using Squeeze on our web servers and stuff
<kaisen> s
<Kalidarn> kaisen: how bout you wait bit longer lol.
<Lonise> Hello, I cannot find on the internet the planned release date for Kubuntu 14.04, do you have an idea of it ?
<klew> EvilRoey: btw, if you're in a hurry I suppose you could download the iso and use it as source?
<Kalidarn> instead of being so demanding
<kaisen> loading the iso now over http/ftp
<bennypr0fane> I updated and changed the graphics driver from Xorg to Nvidia proprietary. afer reboot, I get 2 problems. 1 usb ports aren't working and I can't input anyhting, or 2. Xsession goes blank after 2 minutes or less
<EvilRoey> klew:  oh, true
<klew> Kalidarn: "We demand this free thing that people pour their hearts into should be 100% perfect and available minutes after release!!" :P
<EvilRoey> klew:  thanks for the suggestion
<EvilRoey> I suppose it'd be easy, right? just add the iso to a deb line?
<klew> I think it should work
<Kalidarn> EvilRoey: yeah but that doesn't check your ppas
<Kalidarn> you can just upgrade to the latest "development" release with it too
<Kalidarn> and that will do the same thing
<Kalidarn> as there is no development release
<Kalidarn> just be sure to uncheck it when you're done
<klew> I've got 4 days off due to easter so I'm not in a huge hurry :)
<Kalidarn> or it might try to upgrade to 14.10 when that is available
<kaisen> k torrent is running
<kaisen> happy shareing
<bennypr0fane> has anyone heard of this kind of thing with the beta2? or the stable release (if anyone has that installed already)?
<Kalidarn> beta2 is the same as stable
<Kalidarn> if updated
<Kalidarn> but no bennypr0fane
<ScottyK> wahoo, torrents! Thanks!
<kaisen> i used beta2 2weeks and it works great
<bennypr0fane> Kalidarn, then that means my crash occured on stable
<bennypr0fane> my torrent is coming down fine, decent speed too
<Kalidarn> bennypr0fane: that said when i did use jockey on beta 2 i think i recall it removing removing nouveau packages
<Kalidarn> but the case could be different now
<Kalidarn> going from nouveau to binary nvidia left me with an un-runable X because it removed something
<Kalidarn> but i installed the missing package and it was back
<bennypr0fane> Kalidarn, doesn't it always do that when installing proprietary dirvers (i.e. remove the corresponding open one)?
<bennypr0fane> Kalidarn, how might I check if something's missing from another OS on the same machine?
<Kalidarn> as far as i know no
<Kalidarn> ii  libdrm-nouveau2:amd64                       2.4.52-1                              amd64        Userspace interface to nouveau-specific kernel DRM services -- runtime'
<Kalidarn> ii  xserver-xorg-video-nouveau                  1:1.0.10-1ubuntu2                     amd64        X.Org X server -- Nouveau display driver
<Kalidarn> will still show
<Kalidarn> but you'll also see nvidia-*****
<Kalidarn> for the binary packages
<bennypr0fane> Because of the usb issue, I can't solve the problem from the command line *in* kubuntu, I can only start anohter OS an look into kubuntu's file system
<jdoles> Hi
<jdoles> Can you tell me why you would want to develop some clone of the Ubuntu App Store (or whatever that thing is called)?
<jdoles> Your product is still full with bugs and what do you do? You add some feature. Are you stupid or just malicious?
<jdoles> I don't know who is in charge of this project (probably nobody!), but if someone is, he/she is a fucking failure.
<Shackleford_> Hello?
<Lonise> JDoles is a unity troll
<jdoles> Lonise: you are a retard, because I did not even talk about Unity.
<Lonise> I am kidding
<jdoles> Lonise: that's what they all say.
<Lonise> I don't mind anyways
<Lonise> what are you upset about ?
<jdoles> Lonise: great; we need more people like you.
<jdoles> Lonise: I can't comprehend why that Kubuntu App Store thing was developed.
<jdoles> Lonise: that would have *never* happened if Kubuntu was developed by anyone sane.
<claydoh> jdoles: it is just one of a number of tools available
<Lonise> are you talking about muon or something new in 14.04 ? (I haven't upgraded so far)
<jdoles> claydoh: and why would you add *new* feature when the old ones don't work yet?
<jdoles> features*
<claydoh> Muon discover is the default software center
<jdoles> Right, why would you ever do that?
<rberg_> you may get a better response if you mention some actual bugs
<jdoles> Is your bug tracking system empty then?
<claydoh> ?? Ive used muon for years and years now
<claydoh> what is wrong with discover?
<jdoles> Do you really not get it?
<Lonise> I think muon is an important piece of software for new linux users who are used to be assisted in any possible manner (as in OSX or Win)
<ScottyK> already 90 seeders for the 64-bit torrent. impressive!
<claydoh> jdoles: no I do not
<jdoles> Ok, let's say you are running some project, and the project has not been completed yet. Then someone comes along and suggests that you should even do more work. What do you do?
<jdoles> You apparently think it's a good idea to add this extra work (Discover).
<Lonise> I only think it should be user friendly to widen the community
<jdoles> You "widen" the community by making sure that the basics work.
<jdoles> Like those _memory_leaks_.
<rberg_> why pick on the app store when there are other more significant targets
<jdoles> You are just developing features and never fix the bugs.
<jdoles> I.e., you are introducing bugs and don't solve them.
<Lonise> sure
<Lonise> Linux Mint as a huge community because it has all kind of utilities
<jdoles> I call that a hugely incompetent way of running a project.
<jdoles> Lonise: no, Linux Mint uses old software which doesn't have such terrible memory leaks.
<jdoles> Lonise: and it looks familiar.
<jdoles> Lonise: nobody cares for those bells and whistles.
<jdoles> Lonise: if you think otherwise, you have no idea at all.
<bennypr0fane> ScottyK, I'll be joining them in about half an hour. unless I can start seeding before having downloaded the entire file?
<jdoles> bennypr0fane: just raise your upload...
<jdoles> I also don't quite get why you are arguing for a course of action which is clearly insane.
<bennypr0fane> jdoles, wow, you must have had some *VERY* bad experiences with Muon.
<jdoles> bennypr0fane: it has nothing to do with Muon.
<jdoles> It has to do with Kubuntu as a whole product.
<dmatt> jdoles: i do not know, if any community made *ubuntu even legally can use ubuntu software store, they have more stuff than software there
<Lonise> so for example, what distribution do you prefer according to you criteria ?
<bennypr0fane> But still a buckload of those have never sent me on a huge rant like yours
<jdoles> Lonise: why do you ask irrelevant questions?
<bennypr0fane> jdoles did you contribute to the project and were kicked out, or mobbed or sth.?
<dmatt> jdoles: do not know how much effort you put into any kubuntu stuff but critising this way is usually not helping anyone
<bennypr0fane> jdoles, I wonder how yr complaints are relevant to the topic. Is this not a support channel?
<jdoles> bennypr0fane: I explained a few times how fundamentally flawed some parts of KDE/Kubuntu are, the devs basically said I was right, and then did nothing about it.
<Lonise> jdoles: it is not irrelevant, I would like an example of project managed the way you prefer to get a better idea of what you would prefer
<jdoles> bennypr0fane: I can do that, because I am fucking God compared to pretty much everyone in this "community".
<bennypr0fane> jdoles when then you should probably be complaining to the people who wronged poor you
<bennypr0fane> go to the development chanlle for Kubuntu
<Lonise> Okay, I have a question, is it normal that the kubuntu upgrade to 14.04 is not yet available through muon updater ?
<bennypr0fane> jdoles but probably you already did that, were kicked out and now you go chewing on innocent bystanders' ears ;-)
<bennypr0fane> Lonise, maybe you have it installed already?
<Lonise> no I am on Saucy
<bennypr0fane> oh
<bennypr0fane> then maybe give it a few more hours...
<Lonise> yeah okay
<ScottyK> If we are already running 13.10, can we use the downloaded DVD to upgrade from, or is it better to wait for it to become available from the do-release-upgrade?
<Programmer_> if i uninstalled muon, can i still get 14.04 through dist-upgrade?
<bennypr0fane> ScottyK you can do both I think, but I would recommend the latter
<bennypr0fane> because there may be still a couple extra bugfixes in the repo before they push it
<bennypr0fane> compared to the iso downlaods
<ScottyK> roger that, I'll wait!
<claydoh> Programmer_: you would need to run do-release-upgrade, a dist-upgrade won't get you to Trusty
<Programmer_> yeah, says there is no upgrade available
<DarthFrog> Programmer_:  Then run "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"
<Programmer_> i heard doing -d can be a bad thing...
<DarthFrog> How so?
<Programmer_> idk, just heard it in #ubuntu
<Programmer_> why should i do -d if it isnt developemtal
<DarthFrog> Because it's not working with out it?   If you do that, then do a dist-upgrade, you will be running Trusty.
<Programmer_> oh okay
<DarthFrog> Or just wait a while until the -d switch isn't needed.
<claydoh> Programmer_: I agree with DarthFrog. Though I do wonder if they still hold off on gyhe upgrade notifications for a bit like they had in the past?
<Programmer_> gyhe?
<claydoh> lol 'the', rather
<claydoh> sorry
<bennypr0fane> DarthFrog, +1
<Programmer_> Remove: foomatic-filters jockey-common jockey-kde kde-config-touchpad
<Programmer_>   libperl5.14
<Programmer_>  
<Programmer_> that right?
<Programmer_> Why does ubuntu not release updates for things like wireshark, until a OS upgrade?
<DarthFrog> Do you have the backports repo enabled?
<hojjat> I'm trying to ugrade to kubuntu 14.04, but update manager doesn't find new release. what should I do?
<Pici> hojjat: wait
<hojjat> ok...
<SorenHolm> Happy Kubuntu 14.04 release day :D
<SorenHolm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1307717
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1307717 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "multiple problems with new chromium-browser" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<SorenHolm> How can I help fixing the broken chromium in 14.04. It broke 3 day before the release an I wrote a number of posts to get chromium reolled back to a version that actually works.
<sophie__> Heya, is there a way that I can modify the behaviour of the application launcher so that things are navigated via clicks and not by just mousing over?
<eiapopeia_> Hi. Neither Muon nor do-release-upgrade is able to find the new release …
<bprompt> sophie__:     usually "via clicks" is the default behaviour
<bprompt> eiapopeia_:   the new release of?    trusty tahr?
<eiapopeia_> Yepp 14.04
<ezra-s> "No new release found" :P
<ezra-s> muon or do-release-upgrade do not find it, mirros still updating?
<saiarcot895> SorenHolm: Some of the bugs seem to be bugs that are related to Aura (Pepper-only API and the redrawing). Are you sure you have Chromium 34 and not 35 or 36?
<bprompt> ezra-s:     right.. lemme see if I can find a link, IIRC kubuntu 14.04 release date is 20th
<saiarcot895> SorenHolm: Also, I'm on Chromium 36, and I can only confirm the icedtea-plugin problem and the switch to Pepper API (It was planned)
<SorenHolm> saiarcot895: Well it make a lot of things unusable and making such a change 3 day before a release is not good.
<shadeslayer> IIRC the meta info for upgrade notifications was being held back
<shadeslayer> But my information is about 3 hours old
<shadeslayer> ezra-s: ^^
<ezra-s> ok, no worries
<ezra-s> was just wondering
<saiarcot895> shadeslayer: yes, the m-r link still has Saucy as the latest
<shadeslayer> eiapopeia_: too ^^
<saiarcot895> SorenHolm: "unusable" as in rendering errors and PPAPI-only available?
<shadeslayer> You could just edit /etc/update-manager/meta-releasd
<shadeslayer> *release
<saiarcot895> unless my mind is missing something...
<shadeslayer> And append -development to the URI's
<shadeslayer> Or just ... Wait a day or two
<saiarcot895> shadeslayer: Using "do-upgrade-release -d" also works
<shadeslayer> Usually its better to wait a day or so since servers calm down a bit too
<eiapopeia_> shadeslayer: or do do-release-upgrade --devel-release
<SorenHolm> saiarcot895: yes - I mean - from a release perspective, things should now break anything 3 days before release.
<shadeslayer> saiarcot895: or that , yeah
<shadeslayer> Whatever works
<larsivi> kubuntu.org says 14.04 is available (since 3 hours ago), so seems a bit counterproductive that it isn't
<shadeslayer> larsivi: how is it not available ?
<eiapopeia_> larsivi: It is, but just for download, not for update
<BluesKaj> the main Canadian servers aren't synced yet
<larsivi> shadeslayer: in that do-release-upgrade says it isn't
<saiarcot895> SorenHolm: Just to check, when you resize any window (Chromium or otherwise), do the contents get redrawn as you are resizing or are thay static?
<SorenHolm> saiarcot895: FinalFreeze where April 10th. How can it then be "allowed" to upgrade chromium?
<saiarcot895> SorenHolm: CVEs and security fixes
<shadeslayer> larsivi: thats because meta info regarding update was being held back due to something ... I think
<SorenHolm> saiarcot895: it only happenens during normlize/maximize as I remember.
<shadeslayer> Let me check
<SorenHolm> saiarcot895: as far as I can see the new chromium is not a security-fix.
<larsivi> shadeslayer: not a big deal, the mention about do-release-upgrade is a couple of clicks away from the front page
<larsivi> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-14.04 <-- this suggests that an update should be available though
<larsivi> I know the --devel-release way to do it, was just pointing out that it was my impression after readng the release info that that shouldn't be necessary
<saiarcot895> SorenHolm: ok, it seems that (contrary to my belief) Chromium 34 has actually removed NPAPI support
<saiarcot895> SorenHolm: There is a patch in this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1307989
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1307989 in Pipelight "chromium 34 not see NPAPI pipelight plugin" [Undecided,Triaged]
<eiapopeia_> larsivi: I think you are absolutely right.
<SorenHolm> saiarcot895: How do chromium integrate java without NPAPI?
<saiarcot895> SorenHolm: It doesn't. IcedTea needs to work on a PPAPI plugin.
<saiarcot895> SorenHolm: Also, there were CVE fixes https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/34.0.1847.116-0ubuntu1~pkg1006
<SorenHolm> saiarcot895: That's all nice, but it does not change the fact that NPAPI did break with the new version which is not semthing that is desireable to happen after FinalFreeze.
<Rocco-_> hello
<Rocco-_> what kernel ship 14.04??
<saiarcot895> Rocco-_: 3.13.0-24
<saiarcot895> SorenHolm: I think I found the cause of the breakages, and I'm surprised if it is so. Let me check
<Rocco-_> thanks,,i have a ralink RT2870/RT3070 Wireless Adapter...
<SorenHolm> saiarcot895: ok.
<Rocco-_> i hope the wireless work with the kernel
<Rocco-_> now im on 12.04..
<Etriaph> Hey folks.
<Etriaph> Managed to get 14.04 installed, but can't seem to get nvidia drivers to take
<Rocco-_> what!!!
<Rocco-_> i have nvidia
<Etriaph> Installed nvidia-current-updates, still no luck
<Rocco-_> damn
<Rocco-_> imma cancel the download
<Etriaph> I have a GeForce GTX 750 connected via HDMI
<Etriaph> Rocco-_: Well, I do have an X display
<Rocco-_> i have a gforce 780 ti
<Etriaph> So we're in the same boat.
<Rocco-_> crap
<Etriaph> But this is still the beta, Kubuntu 14.04 isn't released yet
<Rocco-_> got it
<larsivi> Etriaph: actually Kubuntu 14.04 has been announced as released
<Rocco-_> :(
<Etriaph> Oh?  It wasn't announced an hour ago :)
<saiarcot895> SorenHolm: Apparently, to get high DPI and touch support, Aura was enabled on M34 (what's currently in stable), even though Aura is shipped by default on M35. Hence, you get the PPAPI-only support (which is planned) and the rendering bugs (probably because it wasn't fixed back then)
<Etriaph> How can I update from the beta to the full release?
<Rocco-_> KERNEL 3.0.13-24 ralink RT2870/RT3070???
<larsivi> Etriaph: if you have the beta, you won't actually notice the difference beyond the number of updates slowing down significantly
<Etriaph> larsivi: Damn, having issues with my display driver
<saiarcot895> SorenHolm: I did not expect that
<Rocco-_> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-14.04
<Etriaph> nvidia-settings doesn't think the nvidia driver is present, and I haven't been prompted to install the proprietary driver at all
<shadeslayer> Looking at irc log suggests Canonical is dealing with some infra issues before flipping the upgrade switch
<larsivi> Etriaph: there should be a new gui for hardware drivers - have you looked at it?
<Etriaph> Driver Manager under System Administration you mean?
<SorenHolm> saiarcot895: That's no problem as long as NPAPI can be enabled again in some way.
<SorenHolm> saiarcot895: How do java-integration work wiht PPAPI?
<shadeslayer> larsivi: hope that answers your upgrade question
<larsivi> shadeslayer: yes, thanks :)
<shadeslayer> Awesome :)
<larsivi> Etriaph: don't really know, have 13.10 still
<shadeslayer> Also, -d will work this week
<shadeslayer> But probably not after a but
<shadeslayer> *bit
<shadeslayer> Once 14.10 opens up
<Rocco-_> im stick with 12.04..no problems
<saiarcot895> SorenHolm: it can't. NPAPI plugins (Java, Flash Player 11 (which you should have noticed by now it doesn't work), etc.) can't run as PPAPI. They are two completely different types/architectures. The plugin/library itself will probably have to be rewritten.
<shadeslayer> So please use with care
<alket> theres a number "2" out of page, in this link http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-14.04, line 385
<SorenHolm> saiarcot895: so no java with PPAPI ?
<shadeslayer> alket: yeah known issue.
<saiarcot895> SorenHolm: no, not until IcedTea can shift to PPAPI (no idea if they are planning to do so)
<shadeslayer> Not sure where it comes from
<shadeslayer> I mentioned it earlier today
<SorenHolm> saiarcot895: ok - what will happen with M34 currently in the repos?
<saiarcot895> SorenHolm: Well, it will remain until Chad Miller (the maintainer) gets around to working on it.
<SorenHolm> saiarcot895: That's too bad. Now the whole world installs 14.04 + chromiuim during the easter and gets bad first impression. But I sure do hope that he will roll bad to M33 or something :)
<SorenHolm> saiarcot895: Btw. this might be off-topic but how is PPAPI on windows. No java there as well I guess?
<bprompt> ahemm... well, I use chrome :P
<saiarcot895> bprompt: Chrome 34 is on GTK, Chromium 34 in the repos is on Aura
<saiarcot895> SorenHolm: I haven't tried it recently, but WIndows is more likely to have Sun/Oracle's version of Java (not IcedTea), and I think it works there.
<saiarcot895> SorenHolm: Windows has been on Aura for a while now; it's new only for Linux
<bennypr0fane> hello, I'd like to check the integrity of my live usb, but it seems the installer doesn't have that option anymore. Any idea how i can make sure it's fine?
<wxl> !md5 | bennypr0fane
<ubottu> bennypr0fane: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bennypr0fane> wxl thanks, but I don't mean the iso file - I already checked that. I meant the ready thumb drive, after mounting the iso on it
<wxl> bennypr0fane: md5 the drive. read the thing.
<rberg_> Hi all, I am having a rather annoying problem.. something is causing a 'report problem' window on starting kde if I click continue it asks for my password. I dont know what is causing this and I am not about to put my password into a unidentified window! what to do?
<SorenHolm> saiarcot895: ok - thanks for the answers. Looking forward to Chads return :)
<wxl> rberg_: if something crashes, apport will automatically collect system files which could contain information you don't want shared. it's asking your permission for this. typically if you continue it will file a bug and set it to private.
<rberg_> I understand that. I feel that this window should say that its apport and tell me what crashed before asking for my password, as I will never put my password into a unlabeled window
<wxl> rberg_: feel free to file a bug
<rberg_> and we should not be training users to do that :)
<rberg_> ok thanks!
<wxl> rberg_: i mean file a bug for the thing that crashed AND for your suggestion
<rberg_> how can I find out what crashed with out entering my password?
<wxl> rberg_: let me dig
<rberg_> thanks!
<rberg_> now that I know whats its called, I see /var/log/apport
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> and the crash files are in /var/crash
<bennypr0fane> wxl, these instructions are for a cd. do you think this works the same way for a usb stick, meaning the files are on the drive starting from its beginning, empty space only at the end -like on a CD?
<wxl> bennypr0fane: you can use it on a usb just like you do on a cd, yes
<bennypr0fane> wxl thanks
<Etriaph> Argh, still no luck getting Kubuntu to see this card.
<wxl> Etriaph: i doubt i can offer much help if you've been fighting it for a while but which?
<Etriaph> It's my video card, nvidia-settings won't let me configure it
<Etriaph> Just trying to figure out how to get X to use it
<Etriaph> Kubuntu 14.04
<wxl> which video card?
<Etriaph> GeForce GTX 750
<wxl> like what's lspci say about it?
<Etriaph> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM107 [GeForce GTX 750] (rev a2)
<Etriaph> I've installed nvidia-current
<Etriaph> Just trying to get a path as to what to do next
<Etriaph> I'll be rockin' along once my video is configured :)
<wxl> well i tap out, i have no clue :)
<BluesKaj> Etriaph, have you checked additional drivers especially the 331 driver
<Etriaph> BluesKaj: In the System Settings -> Driver Management?
<Etriaph> In reports 0 drivers after collecting information about the system
<Etriaph> *It
<Rocco-_> i need kde 4.13 update!! xD
<BluesKaj> Etriaph, guess additional drivers in kmenu>apps>system no longer exists
<bennypr0fane> I think I did something wrong there, but I can't find what. http://pastie.org/9088404  It should have dd'd only the count I specified, but instead it did the whole drive again
<bennypr0fane> on the other hand, is says only 7570752 Bytes in/out. then how can it have copied 15GB?
<bennypr0fane> *16GB
<bennypr0fane> I don't get it
<bennypr0fane> wxl I was following the instructions on that page you gave me
<wxl> um, bennypr0fane, you need to adapt the instructions. you can't point at the cdrom device and expect it to "find" your usb
<bennypr0fane> I pointed it to the device name of the usb drive
<wxl>  /dev/cdrom is not the usb drive
<wxl> it sure shouldn't be
<Programmer-N7> Why does cups take so long to restart with the 14.04 upgrade
<bennypr0fane> you can see I adapted them on that paste
<wxl> bennypr0fane: what's this line about dd if=/dev/cdrom bs=1 count=732766208 | md5sum
<bennypr0fane> this and everything below it is the example from the wiki page
<bennypr0fane> to compare what it's supposed to look like
<wxl> bennypr0fane: ok so if you've done the math right on your count then it should be correct
<wxl> bennypr0fane: which is to say you should dd to the drive again
<bennypr0fane> i.e. the in/out figure being the same as the one I specified for count
<bennypr0fane> but in my output, it's a much lower figure
<bennypr0fane> I specified as count the file size that was given out by ls -l
<bennypr0fane> the hash doesn't match
<wxl> then they're not the same, bennypr0fane
<bennypr0fane> dang
<bennypr0fane> are you sure imade no mistake in the checksum command?
<wxl> no i'm not. i'm haven'
<wxl> t double checked your work
<wxl> cuz my work is distracting me :)
<wxl> but i gave you the info you need to do what you want
<bennypr0fane> wxl sorry, just asking. is it normal for the image to consist of 2 partitions when mounted on the drive?
<wxl> bennypr0fane: not sure. i've never looked.
<bennypr0fane> because apparently there are 2 partitions on the thumb drive. never had that before
<wxl> i admit you should be doing all this dd business with the drive unmounted
<bennypr0fane> wxl, here's one little piece of info I may have forgotten
<bennypr0fane> in fact, I never remember that
<alket> im trying to create a shortcut for Ctrl + Alt + Del to open xkill , but it isnt possible with global shortcuts, how to do it ?
<chachan> how is it going so far?, I already burned it
<chachan> about to do a clean installation
<OerHeks> hi, just made a kubuntu 14.04 usb, booting from it, it only wants to install on sdb, whatever i do with hdd priority ..
<OerHeks> is this a know bug?
<chachan> OerHeks, do you check any config in the BIOS?
<OerHeks> chachan, yes i did, as usual.
<chachan> weird, BRB
<alket> how to add dolphin and firefox near "show desktop" at bottom panel ?
<SJr> Hmmm I don't seem to be getting a prompt for an udpate
<wxl> alket: drag and drop
<wxl> SJr: yeah the servers are kind of overloaded
<alket> wxl: thank you
<d2au> alket: KWin has a kill window shortcut built-in (Ctrl+Alt+Esc)
<alket> d2au: thank you
<alket> now my desktop is perfect :)
<bprompt> alket:     good then don't forget to make an image, so when is not so, you can always rollback :)
<wxl> or just save /home
<alket> bprompt: by image do you mean screenshot or something else ?
 * bprompt at the very least backups ~/ often
<SJr> wxl is there a way I can force it, I'm about to leave for Easter weekend and would like it updated since Kubuntu seems to have problems with Eclipse?
<bprompt> alket:     image, system raw image
<alket> oh i forgot one last thing, is it possible to make the folder widget bigger ?
<wxl> SJr: you can do-release-upgrade -d and then apt-get dist-upgrade
<wxl> alket: on the desktop?
<alket> yes
<alket> i want to make the desktop = home direcotry
<AjTee> hi
<AjTee> I have a problem with upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 Kubuntu
<AjTee> Muon didn;t see the upgrades :/
<bennypr0fane> I'm trying to wipe my thumb drive with gparted. I get a libparted warning: "the driver descriptor says physical block size is 2048 Bytes, Linux says it's only 512." Cancel or Ignore?
<wxl> alket: you can right click on the desktop and it should be the last item on the menu. then go to icons
<wxl> AjTee: overloaded servers; patience
<AjTee> how to fix it? My system is up to date
<AjTee> ok second question
<AjTee> After upgrade by Muon my settings and apps will be saved?
<wxl> AjTee: yep
<alket> wxl: i meant to resize the widget like 100%
<wxl> bennypr0fane: you could just sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/yourdrive
<wxl> bennypr0fane: it will take a while but that's a pretty securely wiped drive :)
<bennypr0fane> wxl would that create a file system?
<wxl> alket: no idea
<wxl> bennypr0fane: nope, it zeroes out every bit
<AjTee> how about upgrade from dvd with recorded iso of Kubuntu?
<AjTee> are any differences between these upgrades ? :D
<bennypr0fane> I just did "ignore". Now Gparted said the drive is like 56 GB (it's not) and hung itself! :-(
<wxl> AjTee: should have no difference, nope
<AjTee> How to do an upgrade from DVD? I haven't seen this option? I have read that some settings are not kept
<wxl> AjTee: you download the iso, burn a cd, insert the cd, turn your computer on
<AjTee> ok but I haven't seen this option during installation, so after upgrade from dvd my nvidia drivers will be also kept ? or should i install them again?
<wxl> AjTee: they should be either upgraded or kept depending on the situation
<BluesKaj> still no upgrade available to 14.04 here
<wxl> probably won't come for a while
<wxl> everyone and their mother is mewling about the new release
<wxl> servers are overwhelmed
<AjTee> Ok so should I wait for an upgrade through teh Muon or upgrade from the DVD?
<AjTee> *the
<wxl> AjTee: doesn't matter which way you do it
<AjTee> ok so it will be the same option of upgrade?
<bennypr0fane> probably a familiar scenario on release days of LTS versions :-)
<wxl> AjTee: yes. and for your next 5 questions, yes.
<wxl> bennypr0fane: indeed.
<bennypr0fane> AjTee, I'd recommend the former
<BluesKaj> AjTee, the package managers all use the same servers
<alket> bprompt: so images with clonezilla ?
<jose__> thanks for the distro. I got a problem. I have selected the spanish language as default for the system and keyboard but it keeps working in english language.  Is it a bug? How can i fix it?
<thefakeazned525> YEEHAW!
<bennypr0fane> we could "wait till tomorrow" in the topic :-)
<wxl> alket: that's one way to do it (i LOVE clonezilla!)
<thefakeazned525> 14.04 LTS
<wxl> bennypr0fane: +1
<wilfredo_215> hi all, install kubuntu and I can not run gparted, install gparted muon software center, and when run, will not open, I have installed Kubuntu 14.04 LTS I'm new using kubuntu
<thefakeazned525> Try KDE partition manager
<wxl> or parted ;)
<thefakeazned525> :|
<wxl> after all, they're all parted front ends
<bennypr0fane> how is it that I can't delete stuff from my thumb drive? I must've broken it
<wxl> bennypr0fane: dd /dev/zero i'm telling you
<bennypr0fane> but that's also the case for the other linux live thumb drives I haven't broken yet
<bennypr0fane> wxl, I'll do that, but it's gonna take forever on a 16GB drive
<wxl> bennypr0fane: yeah been there done that
<bennypr0fane> is it normal that I need sudo to do dd on that drive?
<wxl> bennypr0fane: yes because of permissions on /dev
<bennypr0fane> so that's not what went wrong then...
<bprompt> wilfredo_215:     you have to run gparted as root..... so.....     run "kdesudo gparted"
<wxl> bennypr0fane: XD
<thefakeazned525> Or kdesudo partitionmanager
<thefakeazned525> :p
<wxl> or sudo parted ☺
<thefakeazned525> :}
<wilfredo_215>                            bprompt                          many thanks will try to run it as root
<bennypr0fane> ah, I get it now! the more recent distros create two partitions on the live usb bcs of EFI!
<RGee> Hey, I need help!
<wxl> RGee: OMG NO WAY
 * wxl calls an ambulance
<RGee> :(
<RGee> When can I have an update to 14.04 on my kubuntu?
<wxl> RGee: when the servers aren't overloaded
<RGee> But it should atleast show that an update is there. It's like my muon has no clue about it. Is it normal?
<wxl> RGee: when the servers are overloaded, yes
<wxl> seriously, someone needs to change the topic.
<RGee> Oh.. Okay!
<bennypr0fane> wxl, to this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8gUQponmRk
<bennypr0fane> X-D
<bennypr0fane> Jimi isn't happy about the waiting either
<wxl> hehe
<wilfredo_215>            bprompt             según lo que tu me indicas debo escribir en terminal: run "kdesudo gparted" ------tal cual como esta
<wxl> !es | wilfredo_215
<ubottu> wilfredo_215: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<naxil__> hello
<naxil__> amarok play mp3 with ubuntu-restricted-extras and not with the kubuntu one
<wilfredo_215> as you indicate that I should write in terminal: run "gparted kdesudo" ------ just the way this
<wxl> naxil__: is that a statement or a question?
<wxl> wilfredo_215: you can do alt-f2 and then type it in, but the reverse: "kdesudo gparted" not "gparted kdesudo"
<wxl> !sudo | wilfredo_215
<ubottu> wilfredo_215: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<bennypr0fane> wxl does it make sense do to this to speed it up? dd bs=2048 if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdh
<wxl> bennypr0fane: i think that would work yeah
<AjTee> hi, I can't find upgrade option from dvd
<AjTee> where is it?
<wxl> AjTee: you have to download the iso first
<AjTee> I have an iso burned on dvd
<AjTee> I have lauched it and tried to upgrade but..
<AjTee> there is no option to upgrade
<wxl> there should be an option to install at the grub screen. did you select it?
<AjTee> where is this option before choosing a partitions or after this?
<wxl> i think it's after if i remember correctly
<AjTee> I don't want to risk
<wxl> then make a backup
<wxl> it'll confirm before you actually make changes to the drive
<AjTee> it isn't before
<bennypr0fane> logically, the option to choose "install" should come before it asks you where you want to install to, no?
<AjTee> after choosing a network, addon updates, it shows a screen with choosing a partition and mount point
<AjTee> there is no option to upgrade before this, so the only one way to upgrade is to do an upgrade through the Muon ?
<AjTee> tell me plz
<bennypr0fane> AjTee I'm googling for it now, can't find anything conclusive
<bennypr0fane> AjTee, I say "wait until tomorrow"
<wxl> AjTee: or if you're really impatient, make yourself a backup and go through the installer
<AjTee> I don't want to install my huge number of applications and settings
<bennypr0fane> Ajtee: here's some outdated information : http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/upgrade-to-ubuntu-12-04-from-11-10-using-ubuntu-cd-dvd/
<AjTee> Nvidia settings after upgrade will be saved? What problems can I meet after upgrading?
<wxl> AjTee: you should have no problems
<AjTee> yeah there is an option to upgrade on Ubuntu, but on Kubuntu - not
<bennypr0fane> if the installer is still the same, the option to upgrade should come *after* you choose install
<AjTee> after choosing a partions to install and formatting them?
<bennypr0fane> well, that's the cross we non-mainstreamers have to bear
<wxl> oh the unbearable weight
<bennypr0fane> AjTee I don't think so. Don't do it. Wait until tomorrow
 * wxl rolls his eyes
<bennypr0fane> :-D
<AjTee> ok cool, maybe I have a problems with source.list, and update doesn't work for me?
<bprompt> AjTee:     hmm tried at the console yet?   ->    sudo apt-get update
<bprompt> if any errors, it'd show there
<wxl> AjTee: i don't know how to put your mind at ease. but i'm trying to tell you, for the last time, you should have no problems. if that doesn't work for you, i'd either recommend experimenting or i'd recommend not doing anything.
<wxl> bprompt: update will not get him a new version ;)
<bprompt> hehe
<bprompt> true.... just will update and if any errors would show them
<wxl> bprompt: it's not going to tell him if he's going to have errors updating with the DVD
<wxl> bprompt: all it does is tell him if there's errors connecting to the mirrors and downloading package information. that's it.
<AjTee> result: http://wklej.org/id/1335897/
<bprompt> AjTee:    though I'd say backing up is a good idea, distribution upgrades don't quite always go as smooth as intended, and if something breaks you may end up installing anyway, and if it goes ok, you can just get rid of the image/backup
<bennypr0fane> AjTee the only way to make kinda sure of anything is to make a decent backup first. use clonezilla
<AjTee> I don't want to install my whole amount of appsagain, will wait for upgrade through muon
<bennypr0fane> ...and make a backup first
<AjTee> alternative testing releases - 20140415-trusty NOT_AVAILABLE
<AjTee> from Clonezilla web
<AjTee> I have installed newer version of KDE, shuold this action provide a problem with upgrade?
<AjTee> wil wait to tommorow and check again, bye bye
<m_tadeu> hi....where's the best place to ask about kdeconnect?
<bprompt> hmm... technically I'd say here, dunno, unless is a development question
<bprompt> though I dunno or use kdeconnect afaik
<m_tadeu> bprompt: it's actually how to build it in14.04
<wilfredo> hola nuevamente, es un honor volver a poder estar con ustedes, parece que en la parte de español estan muy ocupados y ustedes a pesar de tener mucho trabajo han podido ayudarme, estoy muy agradecido, sin embargo no he podido abrir gparted todavia, lo instale con centro de software muon, ya instalado no ejecuta, si alguien puede ayudarme le agradeceria, todavia no lo he podido abrir como administrador por que no se manejar TERMIN
<wilfredo> hello again, it is an honor again to be with you, it seems that part of Spanish are very busy and you despite having a lot of work have been able to help me, I am grateful, however I could not open gparted yet, install muon software center, already installed is not running, if anyone can help would appreciate, I have not yet been able to open as administrator will not handle TERMINAL
<bprompt> m_tadeu:    http://xmodulo.com/2014/01/integrate-android-kde-linux-desktop.html
<bprompt> wilfredo:   if  you go to the console and run -> sudo gparted   <--- does it run?
<m_tadeu> bprompt: thanx, but I was already following that....just it's only to build on 13.10 or lower
<wilfredo> <bprompt> TRY THE GRATEFUL
<bprompt> m_tadeu:    seems to me it'd be the same, the only difference I'd think is that the packages for the essential/kde/qt will come from the 14.04 version
<bprompt> m_tadeu:    and if you're missing something, usually the cmake will give the errors showing what package maybe missing
<m_tadeu> bprompt: yeah it's finally building....seems I had qt5 packages installed, and it was getting messed up by that
<wilfredo> <bprompt> good in the end it succeeds run gparted on kubuntu 64-bit, just had to run terminal or konsole and type: sudo gparted, grateful <bprompt>, now I would like to know how can I install some program like skype video call <bprompt> ...
<bprompt> wilfredo:     I'd think it'd be in the Muon software center, or just do -> sudo apt-get install skype; in the konsole
<bennypr0fane> wxl, so I should unmount the flash drive before running dd, yes?
<wilfredo> You can make video calls to any operating system kubuntu, I for one do not think it's impossible you just have to know how to do, in my case I do not
<bennypr0fane> m_tadeu, why'd y<ou build it from source anway, why not just install the binary?
<wxl> bennypr0fane: yeppers
<bprompt> wilfredo:      well, skype does just that
<m_tadeu> bennypr0fane: the packaged version in 14.04 is not working properly...so I was checking if the latest stuff would
<bennypr0fane> m_tadeu, good to know... and, does it?
<m_tadeu> bennypr0fane: nop :)
<bennypr0fane> m_tadeu, crap
<bennypr0fane> well it's all shiny and new and probably still full of bugs anyway
<m_tadeu> bennypr0fane: trying to check the code for some logging....any idea where it logs to?
<bennypr0fane> sorry, no
<wilfredo> got no muon software center, but I'll try from terminal, again thank you very much bprompt
<bennypr0fane> m_tadeu, haven't even tried using it yet
<bennypr0fane> better just wait for the next release
<bprompt> k
<chachan> I'm back. Everything looks good so far :)
<wilfredo> intente e n terminal y dice: no se ha podido localizar el paquete skype, que debo hacer ?
<wilfredo> try in terminal and says it has not been able to locate the skype package, what should I do?
<bprompt> wilfredo:      sudo apt-get install skype  <---- ?
<chachan> wilfredo: I used to download it from the official site, but I believe the current package is the same version
<chachan> does anyone has the arguments sent to chromium to start in background?
<chachan> I used to add this at startup but I'm not being able to do it automatically anymore
<Rocco-_> eey
<wilfredo> typed out: sudo apt-get install skype <----? and displays the following message: No such file or directory
#kubuntu 2014-04-18
<Rocco-_> maybe you need a ppa?.. xD
<bprompt> wilfredo:    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<Rocco-_> bprompt: is out the kde update for kubuntu 12.04 ? thanks
<Rocco-_> still dont have it xD
<bprompt> Rocco-_:    I don't think so
<bprompt> not that I have checked, but afaik there's one yet, not even for ubuntu either yet
<Rocco-_> maybe in a few hours-days..
<bprompt> woops... ahemm   there ISN't one yet I meant
<Rocco-_> well, thanks bprompt
<Rocco-_> im waiting....
<wilfredo> bprompt Thanks, I'll try to look at the address you sent me, excuse my ignorance, just count on me for any thing that may help, if not understand something touch me go to your cooperation, I hope not to bother
<Rocco-_> im on KDE 4.12.3
<OmnipotentEntity> Hi there, sorry for bugging.  I'm having what is I guess a driver issue with an nvidia card.  The 3rd monitor is flickering badly and is green with a large amount of static.  My setup is 3x 2560x1440 monitors connected to two 780 Tis running nvidia-337 driver.  I have base mosaic enabled in nvidia-settings.  The one experiencing issues is on the secondary video card.  Screenshots do not reveal graphical corruption.  And I've co
<OmnipotentEntity> nfirmed that both the cable and the monitor are working properly.  Any suggestions?
<vistakiller> gz for this great release :)
<dutchuss2016_> what do i do if ubuntu installs on the  wrong drive
<dutchuss2016_> id didntt give aa option to choose the drive i want it on
<dutchuss2016_> 12.04lts alongside windows
<zematynnad> anyone have any trouble installing 14.04 from a USB drive?  I get the initial screen with choices to start kubuntu, boot from first disk etc.
<zematynnad> when I click on start kubuntu the screen changes to black and it never gets any farther than that
<carlos_> wer
<andrew__> G'day.. Just wondering if getting a black screen on 14.04 Final on install is a common thing...
<andrew__> ie, never get to booting xorg on the CD
<rohan> does kubuntu release upgrader check for available disk space (including download + temp) before proceeding?
<jarkko>         Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
<jarkko> lspci -n -v -s 01:00.0
<jarkko> what memory is that?
<rvdv> Seems 14.04 can not be installed on my system ... installer crashed after error message about console-setup
<rvdv> 2 times
<rvdv> error says: trying to overwrite '/etc/console-setup/compose.CP1256.inc' which is also in package console-setup 1.102
<rvdv> while installing console-setup-linux-_1.102_all.deb
<valorie> rvdv: did you try upgrading instead?
<rvdv> btw: installing the 64bits image from usb
<rvdv> valorie: No because i'm overwriting OpenSUSE
<rvdv> And formated the partition
<valorie> ah
<valorie> and you are sure there is enough room?
<valorie> I've never seen that error message
<valorie> have you googled it?
<rvdv> 20 GB should be enough I guess
<rvdv> for /
<rvdv> not yet googled it ... but it's strange the error came up two times
<valorie> yes
<valorie> I'd google it
<valorie> <--- clueless
<rvdv> 2 results but not about what I have
<valorie> :(
<valorie> did the live session work?
<rvdv> yes ... after the installer crashed it falls back to the live session
<rvdv> no problems there
<valorie> interesting
<valorie> and you verified the image before and after burning?
<rvdv> Maybe I try another ubuntu flavor :-) ... can always install kubuntu-desktop later
<valorie> sure, but the installer is pretty much the same
<valorie> we just have different slides, etc.
<rvdv> Not burned ... put on USB
<valorie> sure, ok
<rvdv> Not checked ... I can do that first off course
<valorie> I mean, it's probably ok if the live session works
<rvdv> downloaded through torrent so I guess the image was OK ...
<valorie> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<valorie> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<rvdv> Yeah ... doing a md5sum check now
<rvdv> Seems correct
<rvdv> aefdc97d26e51066f5b50d36c5d4218c
<valorie> damn, I'm out of ideas
<rvdv> I try once again to make a new USB install disk
<valorie> best of luck
<rvdv> ;) thnx
<Guest27180> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7273275/ aaaaaaaaaaa why does the 14.04 lts amd64 iso do this to me?
<valorie> Guest27180: at what point in the process did you see these errors?
<valorie> during an attempt to install?
<Guest27180> valorie: i can't launch ubiquity kdeui at all
<valorie> because the last line indicates that the online link may have broken
<valorie> it sounds like the install didn't finish for some reason
<Guest27180> well it never opened
<valorie> did the live session run oK?
<valorie> did you verify the iso?
<valorie> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Guest27180> valorie: it's running now, and yes the iso is good
<Guest27180> valorie: rhe live session is very slow to start applications
<valorie> yes, it would be
<Guest27180> it takes 20 seconds to start loading anything
<Guest27180> my fedora disc launched thigns pretty much instantly
<salsero|2> its  reading from the cd...
<Guest27180> Well it shouldn't be 10x slower than kde fedora
<Guest27180> quassel took 30 seconds to open, but on fedora live it takes 3 seconds :-/
<valorie> to make sure that it is completely installed, I would try in a console `sudo apt-get install -f`
<Guest27180> the disk drive ins't even busy for the first 25 seonds
<valorie> sounds like your CD drive is taking a long time to be polled
<Guest27180> ya
<valorie> do you know how to access a console when you can't login properly?
<Guest27180> ctrl alt f2345...
<valorie> yes
<valorie> but you'll have to remove the CD
<valorie> actually, I assume a DVD
<Guest27180> there's no cd version anymore lol
<valorie> since we don't supply the mini-iso anymore
<Guest27180> except lubuntu i think
<Guest27180> ok.... it works if i run it from root term
<Guest27180> but not as live user
<valorie> there is a net-install somewhere from ubuntu
<valorie> root?
<Guest27180> yup
<valorie> you should never run as root
<Guest27180> well, it's running as root
<Guest27180> ubiquity jsut fails to start as live user :-/
<valorie> did you try this? to make sure that it is completely installed, I would try in a console `sudo apt-get install -f`
<Guest27180> valorie: returns nothing, the iso has no packing issues
<valorie> well, sounds as if you have a genuine bug
<Guest27180> ok that's nice, my terminal is frozen
<Guest27180> for some reason kde says there's 1 running job in the tray, no clue why
<valorie> perhaps wait a min, and see if install -f is actually doing something?
<Guest27180> well i was ogint o copy paste the 0 to upgrade install etc but right clicking the temrinal froze it, nice
<Guest27180> and ny disk drive spun down.... and the terminal is not frozen again
<Guest27180> ok so there's some horrible distro bug in 1404
<salsero|2> crap, the upgrader is removing losts of packages, gonna have to reinstall a lot of stuff
<salsero|2> lots*
<Guest27180> i manually update because apt is stupid and can't hadnle multiple versions like yum
<valorie> well, you can always install `kubuntu-desktop`
<valorie> multiple versions of what?
<Guest27180> valorie: packages
<valorie> that sounds like a nightmare
<Guest27180> valorie: so when you updage apt will riip thigns out before
<valorie> why would you want multiple versions?
<Guest27180> valorie: for transitions through conflicting upgrades
<Guest27180> valorie: apt will jsut get stuck
<valorie> interesting; never has happened here
<valorie> at least, not for years
<Guest27180> valorie: debian is prety good handling version upgrades though
<Guest27180> valorie: i can go from stable to testing or even sid usually with upgrade
<valorie> once I found kubuntu, I stuck with it
<Guest27180> valorie: i've never had ubuntu upgrades work... unless you rip out everything.. but easier jsut using the upgrade tol or reinstalling
<valorie> so I've not really tried other distros for years
<valorie> and I usually upgrade rather than re-install
<valorie> I did so this time as well
<Guest27180> valorie: suse is the best KDE distro but there's no LTS releases or regualr disk respins :( they really are squandering that
<Guest27180> I'd say kubuntu is the secon best, followed by fedora
<valorie> the suse folks are great
<valorie> so are fedora, arch, etc.
<Guest27180> Ya, they're big contributers
<valorie> but home is kubuntu
<salsero|2> can you upgrade between versions without reinstalling in fedora?
<valorie> I don't think so
<valorie> but the fedora people seem to enjoy it that way
<valorie> :-)
<Guest27180> You can, but you have to manualy handle some things
<salsero|2> that's major for me, so a reason why I stick with kubuntu
<Guest27180> The current version of suse is a kinda-lts release, but nowhere near as long as kubuntu
<Guest27180> KDE is such a popular desktop you'd think they'd jsut have an official KDE distro at this point lol
<Guest27180> gnome3 was the best thing that could have happened to kde lol
<valorie> ok, now we are on #kubuntu-offtopic discussion
<valorie> please let's take it there
<Guest27180> not really busy enough to need 2 channels, unless i'm on at a really slow hour
<valorie> KDE community releases good software; why would we want to become a distro too?
<Guest27180> valorie: To rule the world?
<valorie> we don't have enough hours in the day to do everything we want, right now
<Guest27180> is kubuntu the most popular kde distro? it's hard finding usage numbers
<valorie> very hard, outside of various groups doing polls
<valorie> so many people torrent
<valorie> not sure how you would get better numbers without a "signal" -- and who would accept that?
<rohan> kubuntu 13.10 -> 14.04 upgrade went smoothly, without a *single* hitch
<valorie> nice
<rohan> congrats on an excellent release, folks
<Guest27180> Only if there was a little call-home util like ubuntu just to poll the number of machenes
<rohan> except baloo is killing my cpu right now :( but i guess that won't be for long
<Guest27180> valorie: ubuntu does via the unity thingy
<salsero|2> roah: good for you
<salsero|2> mine is going to remove some packages I really need
<rohan> salsero|2: like what?
<Guest27180> salsero|2: ppas like to cause trouble with upgrades
<valorie> removing ppas first is a wise move
<salsero|2> kdiff3 kompare kvirc kppp vlc rsibreak smbclient yakuake
<salsero|2> i will fix that up after the upgrade
<salsero|2> i do have ppa, even though those arent packages i got from there
<jacky> rohan: you can disable baloo by making it ignore your $HOME directory
<jacky> baloo's pretty smart when it comes to indexing data
<rohan> jacky: i figure once it does what it does, it won't be as bad .. if it is, i'll probably do what you suggested :)
<valorie> I had no problem with baloo at all
<rohan> i had kubuntu-backports-ppa enabled, and still the upgrade went smooth!
<Guest27180> I don't get why there's indexing and akondai and all that, i've never found much fo a use for it
<rohan> salsero|2: yes, you can just reinstall the packages after the ugprade
<valorie> that one is OK
<jacky> well, if you want a quick solution; I'm giving you one recommended by the devs behind it :)
<valorie> rohan: if you run into problems, please file a bug
<jacky> ofc
<jacky> Guest27180: you do webdev?
<valorie> the developer is very responsive
<rohan> valorie: problems in? baloo/
<valorie> yes
<valorie> well, or anything
<jacky> You wouldn't search against a database that has data, you'd use a specialized search engine for that
<rohan> ah i see. actually cpu is down to 6-8% now so it's all good
<valorie> having the LTS be virtually perfect by the .01 would be great
<jacky> it was probably compiling a list of files to look into :
<rohan> did we have any SRUs yet?
<rohan> any 0-days?
<jacky> *:)
<Guest27180> kde is a lot bigger than macos, but much smaller than windows in terms of service load
<Guest27180> There's tons of 0-days, whooo firefox
<valorie> the new kdeconnect will be SRUd
<valorie> it hit just too late
<rohan> Guest27180: what's wrong with firefox?
<Guest27180> rohan: gekko is easier to own than webkit
<rohan> wow i still can't believe i'm upgraded.. never had such a painless experience in the past.
<rohan> past being with other distros, not kubuntu :)
<Guest27180> Although webgl = all browsers are 0'd
<rohan> Guest27180: i meant 0-days after today's release :)
<Guest27180> rohan: well it hasn't exactly been a long time to find more
<rohan> Guest27180: correct, but some distros already had 0'ds (non-security) at time of release, e.g. ubuntu-kylin
<rohan> and some distros also pushed release back, e.g. mythbuntu
<valorie> oh, I thought mythbuntu was out of business
<valorie> if they are coming back, that's great
<rohan> because of the holiday, they were actually going to release it next week. but infinity pitched in and it's out today :)
<valorie> I don't think I'm seeding that one
<valorie> fixed
<rohan> who's the boss? valorie's the boss!
<valorie> thanks for the information
<valorie> I seed all the *buntu isos
<rohan> does anyone know how to create a multiboot live usb with all the flavours?
<rohan> there is YUMI but it's windows only -- http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<valorie> I used to have a multiboot script, but you could only do 4
<rohan> 4 is enough, i'd like to (k,x,g,,)ubuntu
<rohan> mind sharing, valorie ?
<valorie> let me look it up
<valorie> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tools_to_create_Live_USB_systems
<Programmer_> 14.04 upgrade has been on this all day, what do i do?   cups: restarting...
<valorie> looks like the one I used was sourceforge.net/projects/multisystem/
<valorie> I haven't used it for a year or two, however
<valorie> so I can't say how well it works now
<rohan> i found the same thing on google.. it's nasty, the sh script automatically elevated to root and put some random repo in my sources.list without asking
<rohan> #$%@#$!
<valorie> bummer
<valorie> I found it a bit tricky, but useful for awhile
<Programmer_> can anyone help?
<salsero|2> Programmer_: whats that?
<Programmer_> 14.04 upgrade has been on this all day, what do i do?   cups: restarting...
<salsero|2> stuck in there?
<Programmer_> yeah
<salsero|2> try restarting the service using another shell
<Programmer_> how so?
<salsero|2> sudo service cups restart
<Programmer_> cups start/post-start, (post-start) process 3567
<Programmer_> start: Job is already running: cups
<gg> ciao
<gg> !lista
<ubottu> gg: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Programmer_> salsero|2
<salsero|2> sudo service cups stop
<salsero|2> sudo service cups start
<Programmer_> wow...that unfroze it
<Programmer_> why wasnt it able to do it normally?
<Programmer_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<salsero|2> well, could have been that cups had a problem
<salsero|2> and had some zombie sub-processes
<Programmer_> !swear
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Programmer_> thanks salsero|2
<rohan> valorie: ironically, now i am using a windows VM to use YUMI to create a multi-boot liveusb
<valorie> heh
<mokush> hi guys, why is the tahr in the promo banner so pixelated? http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-14.04
<valorie> not sure
<valorie> does look sorta rough
<mokush> valorie: any idea if the tahr is available to download somewhere on the ubuntu site?
<valorie> that image?
<ikonia> mokush: have you looked on kubuntu.com / ubuntu.com ?
<valorie> I'm not sure where aaron found it, tbh
<valorie> we were searching a month or two ago
<lordievader> Good morning.
<valorie> omgubuntu had something close
<mokush> valorie: do you have the svg source to the blue banner? I found a tahr that I can probably trace better
<valorie> mokush: I don't
<valorie> you might write to kubuntu-devel, or just contact ahoneybun directly
<lordievader> mokush: I suppose ahoneybun has those.
<valorie> he's on G+, etc.
<AjTee> hi i have a problem
<AjTee> Kubuntu said that it is the new distrybution available
<AjTee> but I can't upgrade it because I am getting this "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.   This can be caused by:  * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu  * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu  * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu "
<AjTee> how to fix it?
<AjTee> i am using 13.10 Kubuntu Final now
<salsero|2> remove the packages that are outside the ubuntu tree
<AjTee> can you explain me it? ho to do it ?
<AjTee> *how
<salsero|2> do you know which packages are?
<AjTee> no
<AjTee> i don't understand you
<AjTee> can you explain me it in steps
<salsero|2> kinda hard
<AjTee> this is my sources.list
<AjTee> http://wklej.org/id/1336020/
<AjTee> should remove other ppas?
<AjTee> ubuntu tree?
<salsero|2> yee
<salsero|2> disable them
<salsero|2> then apt-get update
<AjTee> how to disable them?
<salsero|2> using muon
<salsero|2> then software sources
<salsero|2> you polish?
<AjTee> yes
<AjTee> polish
<AjTee> I have disabled other ppas - not help
<nikolaj> hallo, after upgradiong to 14.04 i can not access my desktop, any suggestions?
<salsero|2> sorry, my upgrade also failed, I have to take care of that now
<salsero|2> nice work ubuntu..
<salsero|2> be right back, i hope
<AjTee> so it is servers problem?
<AjTee> or on my system?
<AjTee> I have disabled third ppa's, and I have still a problem
<nescius> I guess you get it a lot now, but when will kubuntu be ready for do-release-upgrade ?
<nescius> ubuntu core parts are ready for upgrading but nothing from kde
<rcw2> anything special I should do when upgrading to Tahr from 13.10?  Or is clicking the upgrade icon and following the steps expected to be sufficient?
<salsero|2> back
<AjTee> getting this http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/5whyggkrLJ.png
<AjTee> disable third person ppa's t didn't help
<salsero|2> use the command line to see if additional information is provided
<salsero|2> would help if you switched to english
<AjTee> how to switch to the english?
<salsero|2> change your locale
<salsero|2> in system settings
<AjTee> and after upgrade switch to polish again?
<salsero|2> you can yes
<AjTee> why it isn't working in polish?
<salsero|2> it doesn't matter, it's just as you might expect I dont understand a thing...
<AjTee> why in english update should work but in polish not?
<salsero|2> omg..
<salsero|2> i am not saying the english works and the polish doesnt
<salsero|2> in the command line
<salsero|2> sudo do-release-upgrade
<AjTee> with this command I am getting this: An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.   This can be caused by:  * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu  * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu  * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu
<akela> hi, anyone able to update from 13.10 to 14.04 ?
<salsero|2> akela: with some problems but yes
<akela> hmpf
<salsero|2> i had some important packages removed, samba-libs broken, upgrade application crashed
<akela> whooah :)
<salsero|2> but I am ok now
<salsero|2> and in 14.04
<akela> i have the same problem like AjTee  An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<AjTee> i am getting an error An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.   This can be caused by:  * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu  * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu  * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu
<AjTee> and I don't know .. wait?
<soops> My webcam, a Chicony model built-in to the laptop, works perfectly well in Cheese (capture + live view) but is not on the list of cameras if I try to add it in Kamera, and auto-detection in digiKam and gphoto shows nothing
<soops> driver is uvc
<soops> How can I add it to Kamera?
<rcw2> are there any generalized kde performance improvements from 13.10 to 14.04?
<rcw2> should it run 'faster'
<daum> hey guys - i just updated to 14, but when it went to reboot i get grub_term_highlight color not found and it goes into rescue mode....googling around it seems most recommendations are to go to a live cd and reinstall....i don't have a usb key handy so if i could avoid that i'd prefer....is there anyway to fix it from grub rescue?
<salsero|2> there might be depending on the problem
<daum> salsero|2, found http://askubuntu.com/questions/197833/recovering-from-grub-rescue-crash but when i do the insmod linux i get the highlight color error again
<soops> daum: https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=846317 is for the same error after update on Suse, but if it's a strictly Grub thing then it might be solved in similar way.
<soops> Last message in that thread says: 1. reset MBR on sda and sdb 2. check that the menu entries in grub.cfg are pointing to your root partiation 3. reinstall grub using instructions at http://forums.opensuse.org/content.php/128-Re-install-Grub2-from-DVD-Rescue
<ubottu> bugzilla.novell.com bug 846317 in Installation "bunch of issues during update" [Critical,New]
<daum> soops, ah ok..well i found a live cd trying to figure out how to properly reinstall grub...my disks are in raid and when i booted to the live cd it shows up as a "loop device" the / of my raid.  just gotta figure out how to chroot to it
<soops> ah ok
<yaj> any open source trouble ticket software alternative to otrs or request tracker
<yaj> I am looking for something sexy that sales can use
<tsimpson> I know of osTicket
<rcw2> are there any generalized kde performance improvements from 13.10 to 14.04?
<wizz33> my upgrade from 13.4 seemes to have stalled on configuring bcmkl-kernel-source.
<naftilos76> 14.04 is out! Anyone tried it?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<salsero|2> ye
<salsero|2> i am ont 14.04
<salsero|2> but the upgrade was bumpy
<ds9boon> I have a question about Knotes - post upgrade to 14.04 Kubuntu.
<ds9boon> knotes is not working - and I have lost my notes after a failed migration spawned by Akonodi
<ds9boon> I assumed the Knotes 'files' were stored as simple text files somewhere......   I'd be happy to recover those
<rcw2> are there any generalized kde performance improvements from 13.10 to 14.04?
<wizz33> my upgrade from 13.4 seemes to have stalled on configuring bcmkl-kernel-source.
<BluesKaj> wizz33, 13.04 to 14.04 directly?
<ds9boon> afk 30 mins
<naftilos76> During most of the occasions where i upgraded from one ver to another i had issues of some kind. What resolved the situation was installing a fresh copy while keeping the old home with most kde related folders shift+deleted except of course those folders you really want to keep like app's or other personal stuff
<wizz33> it was installed in December from a fresh iso if it exists yes it is waiting for a hour now.
<naftilos76> see you guys..
<BluesKaj> wizz33, you should relly have either done a clean inbstall of 14.04 or upgraded to 13.10 first and then to 14.04, Upgrading and skipping a version will definitely break your system
<rcw2> how can i remove an icon from bottom bar
<alket> rcw2: first unlock widgets
<alket> then right click and remove
<rcw2> i can right click and see 'icon settings' but didn't notice removal option
<wizz33> it was form a new install done in december
<rcw2> alket, not locked
<alket> rcw2: panel settings, then hover on icon
<alket> it will display to remove the icon
<BluesKaj> wizz33, do you recall the version name?
<wizz33> no
<rcw2> alket, no, 1. Icon Settings 2. Panel Options - no removal
<rcw2> 13.10
<alket> Panel Options > Panel Settings
<rcw2> alket, thanks
<BluesKaj> wizz33, upgrading can take a while. mine took over an hr...depends on your internet connection speed
<wizz33> i have downloaded it
<rcw2> BluesKaj, what sort of success have you seen upgrading versions without skipping?
<rcw2> near 100%?
<rcw2> not just personally, but in the community
<alket> i never really trusted upgrading
<alket> i updated once, didnt like it, it took like 6 hours and everything failed
<BluesKaj> rcw2, none unless it's the next version
<BluesKaj> upgraded last night and it worked out fine
<BluesKaj> altho as a precaution I use / and /home partitions which can be a saviour
<AciD`> I wish kde would include a simple tool to snapshot your / partition before upgrading
<AciD`> with btrfs built-in feature for instance
<BluesKaj> AciD`, snapshot , in what manner</
<BluesKaj> ?
<AciD`> BluesKaj > the usual use case : 1) snapshot your filesystem 2) upgrade something 3) whoops, it broke everything 4) revert to the last filesystem snapshot
<AciD`> easy enough :)
<AciD`> BluesKaj > https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/FAQ#What_is_a_snapshot.3F
<BluesKaj> AciD`, rnsnapshot
<salsero|2> pretty easy with btrfs
<salsero|2> i split home as well from /
<AciD`> BluesKaj > rnsnapshot does work that way
<AciD`> *does not
<salsero|2> but the problem with btrfs is that the fsck is unreliable
<AciD`> it's just a rsync to make backup, not 'live fs snapshot'
<AciD`> salsero|2 > are you using a debian-based distrib?
<salsero|2> kubuntu
<AciD`> and dpkg isn't too long to execute?
<salsero|2> under btrfs?
<AciD`> last time I tride btrfs on debian, there was a _HUGE_ fsync problem where the smallest apt-get upgrade would take approx. 5 hours
<AciD`> :\
<AciD`> yep
<salsero|2> ye, i kinda felt that under btrfs
<BluesKaj> well, i just do a df -h to make sure / isn't filling up with old dependencies etc , and I stick with ext4 ...stable and reliable, otherwise as longs as everything works I'm happy
<salsero|2> and went back to ext4 because the fsck wasnt able to fix my file system problems
<AciD`> ah, so they still haven't fixed that (more than) 4 years old major bug :\
<salsero|2> not too slow, just slower
<salsero|2> they say the fsck can actually do worse, so I prefer having my data over features
<BluesKaj> i like being a bit sedgy but using an unproven file system is noit my definition of adventurous :)
<BluesKaj> err edgy :)
<AjTee> so any solutions to to failed upgrade to Kubuntu 14.04?
<BluesKaj> AjTee, failed ...more details pls
<salsero|2> how is your sources.list
<AciD`> launching 14.04 upgrade now... /me crosses his fingers
<AjTee> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.  This can be caused by: * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu
<AjTee> COuntry : Poland
<BluesKaj> AjTee, did you update and upgrade in 13.10 before attempting the upgrade to 14.04?
<AjTee> kde only
<AjTee> to 4.12
<BluesKaj> AjTee, you need to upgrade any packages that need upgrades before upgrading to a new OS version
<AjTee> I have up to date all packages
<AjTee> apt-get update, apt-get upgrade <= every day done
<BluesKaj> only the available upgrades  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade , the dist-upgrade just to be sure
<AjTee> done it, nothing help
<AjTee> I have no idea how to fix it :/
<BluesKaj> back up your data and do a clean install
<AjTee> I have drivers installed and configured and I don't remember how to fix them after installation
<salsero|2> but are you on 13.10 or 14.04?
<AciD`> AjTee >  `lsb_release -a`
<AjTee> kanab@kanab-notebook:~$ lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description:    Ubuntu 13.10 Release:        13.10 Codename:       saucy kanab@kanab-notebook:~$
<BluesKaj> 14.04 won't install due to this error. An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade
<salsero|2> ok then do apt-get upgrade
<salsero|2> you got some custom packages installed
<BluesKaj> salsero|2, AciD`^
<AjTee> how to remove them?
<salsero|2> disable all ppas or custom repositories would be a start
<salsero|2> but then you have to figure out yourself what have you isntalled outside the tree
<AciD`> BluesKaj > nothing a good 'ol dpkg --force can't solve :)
<BluesKaj> usually ppas are disabled when upgrading
<FlameReaper-PC> I seem to have a "could not calculate the upgrade" problem
<FlameReaper-PC> checked the apt logs it seems an awful amount of packages could not be installed
<BluesKaj> fa
<salsero|2> hmm
<BluesKaj> FlameReaper-PC, looks like we have probs with upgrade calc..hard to figure out what it might be from that error
<salsero|2> does doing the upgrade via the comand line give more information?
<BluesKaj> the upgrade won't begin
<FlameReaper-PC> no, but the /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log shows a very long list
<FlameReaper-PC> when checked with 'grep -i broken' filter
<salsero|2> can you paste that somewhere
<FlameReaper-PC> on it
<salsero|2> my upgrade application crashed in the middle but I was able to continue via the command line
<FlameReaper-PC> http://pastebin.com/2yU8D4Et << at least this is what happened with mine
<salsero|2> i had problems with samba-libs as well
<BluesKaj> FlameReaper-PC, did you updade and upgrade your packages before upgrading the OS?
<FlameReaper-PC> yes
<salsero|2> do you have unsupported updates & backports activated in sources?
<FlameReaper-PC> unsupported updates as in?
<salsero|2> under software sources there's an option for unsupported updates
<salsero|2> uncheck that and also backports
<FlameReaper-PC> thanks, will try that after dinner.
<salsero|2> ok..
<MoonUnit`> well they still haven't fixed this in 4.13: KDEInit could not launch '/usr/bin/X11/konsole'
<AjTee> i have disabled them
<salsero|2> apt-get update
<rcw2> does running apt-get upgrade before an upgrade impact the upgrade ever?
<rcw2> before a version upgrade (e.g. 13.10 to 14.04)*
<salsero|2> impacts positively
<BluesKaj> rcw2, yes some packages can be affected if they have upgrade/dependencies not installed before an OS upgrade is enabled
<rcw2> why doesn't kubuntu do that automatically before a version upgrade
<rcw2> is it not critical?
<salsero|2> did you do it?
<BluesKaj> rcw2, you can set the package manager to autoupdate and upgrade, but it's optional
<rcw2> salsero|2, i've apt-get upgraded a few days ago, i didn't today before starting the version upgrade, although there were upgrades available.
<salsero|2> ok, so you're 1404?
<rcw2> salsero|2, not yet, upgrade has been in progress for over 2 hours
<salsero|2> ok
<salsero|2> AjTee: any news?
<salsero|2> lets hope it doesnt crash on you like it happened to me
<rcw2> salsero|2, you were coming from 13.04 right?
<AjTee> nothing, I will be back after my work in2 hours bye bye
<salsero|2> rcw2: 13.10
<rcw2> salsero|2, did you apt-get upgrade first or no
<salsero|2> yes
<rcw2> is it suggested i keep or remove obsolete packages before rebooting
<salsero|2> remove
<salsero|2> ok, it went good for you
<rcw2> is your system all modded out?
<rcw2> your 13.10
<rcw2> was*
<salsero|2> no, i dont think so
<salsero|2> out of the repository i just had oracle java
<rcw2> salsero|2, stable internet?
<rcw2> no corrupt files
<salsero|2> all packages downloaded, it crashed during installing samba libs
<salsero|2> packages are not installed if the md5 doesnt match the fingerprint
<salsero|2> i think it had to do with some debian bug
<rcw2> hm
<alket> where do i see the disk usage ?
<salsero|2> Preparing to unpack .../samba-libs_2%3a4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb ...
<salsero|2> secrets.tdb exists in /var/lib/samba and /var/lib/samba/private, aborting samba-libs preinst
<salsero|2> rename one of them to allow the install/upgrade to continue
<salsero|2> http://bugs.debian.org/726472
<ubottu> Debian bug 726472 in samba "share passwords not working after upgrade from samba3" [Serious,Fixed]
<salsero|2> alket:  df -h
<salsero|2> but the installer was not able to handle that and crashed
<alket> salsero|2: any graphical way ?
<salsero|2> gparted
<alket> isnt there any equivalent of System Monitor ?
<systemclient> I upgraded to 14.04 from 13.10 and now the theme of all KDE applications look like there is no theme at all. Is there a package missing or so?
<systemclient> I do not have oxygen in the application appearance either
<systemclient> kde-style-oxygen is installed, though
<Human_> Greetz, I have one question, i get an error while installing kubuntu 14.04 => Kernel Panic - not syncing
<alket> ouch
<cai> massive driver failure?
<Human_> maybe
<mokush> did kcolorpicker dissapear from the 14.04 packages?
<cai> I havne't seen that since a failing raid controller
<AciD`> mokush > try kcolorchooser
<mokush> AciD`: thanks!
<AciD`> yw
<AciD`> mokush > as a rule of thumb, alt+f2 is very user friendly ; you could find the colorchooser by simply typing 'color' in it
<mokush> AciD`: yeah, krunner is pretty smart. problem is I didn't have kcolorchooser installed
<AciD`> :x
<AciD`> if you have some space on /, just do a safe apt-get install kde-full ;)
<FlameReaper-PC> apparently the attempt to upgrade even after disabling proposed and backports still fail
<mokush> AciD`: how much extra gbs does kde-full bring in?
<OerHeks> Hi, why do i have to remove my 2nd hdd SDb to install Kubuntu, it will not see my sda 60 gb ssd, whatever i do in my bios ?
<AciD`> it depends of what you already have mokush, try it, it will tell you (and you can cancel if you want)
<mokush> AciD`: i'll try it out, thanks!
<OerHeks> i'd like to go back to kubuntu but i am not going to open my pc for it, solution please?
<OerHeks> ubuntu is lagging when playing music, never happend before ( from 9.04 to 13.04), so i wanted to test kubuntu, but it won't let me
<FlameReaper-PC> I cannot upgrade to 14.04 even after disabling proposed, unsupported and backports.
<FlameReaper-PC> The log still shows a very long list of packages
<FlameReaper-PC> that cannot be installed
<cai> It takes longer upgrading than installing lol
<BluesKaj> FlameReaper-PC, time to check your mirrors/sources.list
<salsero|2> cai of course
<salsero|2> OerHeks: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> FlameReaper-PC, one of the devs said to make sure your kubuntu-desktop is installed and up to date before upgrading the OS
<FlameReaper-PC> as in just the kubuntu-desktop package?
<OerHeks> salsero|2, i'd like do do fresh install only.
<salsero|2> FlameReaper-PC: form what I saw from your apt output you got lots of ppas
<FlameReaper-PC> yeah
<salsero|2> OerHeks: as you wish
<salsero|2> so that is crippling the upgrade
<FlameReaper-PC> I have been using Kubuntu since 11.04
<salsero|2> if you do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<salsero|2> what does that do?
<FlameReaper-PC> it says already the latest version
<OerHeks> salsero|2, i won't. i just want to find out this bug is borking someone elses install
<BluesKaj> seems the calc bug affects a few ppl in here already
<kubuntu-user> anyone here ?
<OerHeks> i can't get to SDA, BluesKaj  :-(
<kubuntu-user> hello everybody
<OerHeks> hi kubuntu-user
<kubuntu-user> can anyone help me please, i have big troubles with new kubuntu 14.04
<OerHeks> just ask your real question and find out :-)
<salsero|2> hola kubuntu-user, todo bien
<FlameReaper-PC> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/LUy9jucM << my sources.list
<kubuntu-user> i tried to check new 14.04 via live-cd. but after a few minutes, screen is black and computer is freezing. reset-button doesnt work, i have to completele shut off  the computer
<kubuntu-user> i tried this a few times. same effect every time
<kubuntu-user> cpu is an AMD A8 5600
<kubuntu-user> on my 2nd computer live cd is running normally
<BluesKaj> FlameReaper-PC, looks like no probs with the sources... strange that the upgrade can't be calculated.
<FlameReaper-PC> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/0SKF5y5c << There's also this long list of package conflicts
<FlameReaper-PC> that was after my last attempt
<cai> sigh ubuntu has no glfw3 packages but suse and fedora does
<FlameReaper-PC> I guess the best option right now is to wait a few days for this to be ironed out
<FlameReaper-PC> it seems I am not the only person having the problem
<BluesKaj> FlameReaper-PC, there are some suggestions here that might work for you, http://askubuntu.com/questions/360293/could-not-calculate-the-upgrade-what-happened
<salsero|2> i didnt get that even though I got other problems
<nescius> rcw2 the upgrade to 13.04 ended by having all KDE dependencies unfullfilled
<salsero|2> nescius: sudo apt-get -f install
<AciD`> kubuntu servers seems stressed out a bit :x
<nescius> salsero|2: thanks but there are no newer versions in the 14.04 than i have from 13.10
<nescius> KDE Platform Version 4.11.5
<salsero|2> AciD`: choose a different mirror
<kubuntu-user> i searched at google, but i didnt find any message with same problem like mine. kubuntu 13.10 is running normally since months, but installation of 14.04 isnt possible :(
<salsero|2> 4.13.0 here
<nescius> salsero|2: what mirror do you use?
<salsero|2> nescius: but did the upgrade fo or not?
<AciD`> salsero|2 > once the do-upgrade has been launched, can you stop it without any side effects ?
<salsero|2> i use one close to me since I am in spain
<salsero|2> which might not be the best for you
<salsero|2> AciD`: unlikely
<salsero|2> stopping during download wont harm much
<AciD`> that's what I though :(
<nescius> salsero|2: no, it failed so i did upgrade everything in the errors except for the kde stuff
<AciD`> hm
<salsero|2> but the sources are already in the new version
<nescius> I am waiting for the kde packages to apear in japanese mirrors
<nescius> as i am in japan atm
<salsero|2> mine is;
<salsero|2> server for spain
<salsero|2> so the main one in spain
<salsero|2> guten morgan martinalex
<salsero|2> nescius: you can try that and see if it works for you
<kubuntu-user> so any chance for help in here ? :-)
<salsero|2> kubuntu-user: aint got a clue
<kubuntu-user> you speak german ?
<salsero|2> nein
<kubuntu-user> :-)
<salsero|2> just a little
<kubuntu-user> ok
<cai> Anyone notice steam is buggy with kwin? Minimized it wants to draw itself in the background
<cai> doens't do that with xfwm and openbox though, hmm
<OerHeks> kubuntu-user, "after a few minutes" = 5 min, like a screensaver kicks in ?
<kubuntu-user> nope, sometimes after 1 minute, sometime after 3 minutes. and i am moving the mouse permanently, so no screensaver-effect
<kubuntu-user> at my other pc, live cd is running normally since 30 minutes
<kubuntu-user> i tried to install 14.04 on the AMD machine, after selecting to install - nothing more happend. screen black, computer freezing
<kubuntu-user> so no difference between live-cd and installation
<cai> I'm on an AMD FX-6300 in 3-core mode overclcoked to 4.6GHz and a 7850, runs fine for me, maybe some chipset/apu issue
<cai> Have you tried nomode?
<kubuntu-user> what is nomode ?
<cai> nomodeset to run at minimal video settings
<cai> also coudl try running the efi bios in legacy mode
<nescius> salsero|2: thanks, i will try that
<kubuntu-user> i have 14.04 on usb-stick and i tried to boot in efi modus and normal modus, no difference. and i am not a linux expert, i only boot from usb-stick and try to install
<kubuntu-user> :-)
<salsero|2> kubuntu-user: efi is where the world is going
<salsero|2> i migrated my machine to efi recently
<FlameReaper-PC> "ERROR Dist-upgrade failed: 'The package 'update-manager-kde' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist.'" Does this mean anything?
<hojjat> I upgraded to kubuntu 14.04, It's so slow, I'm gonna kill my self.
<salsero|2> FlameReaper-PC: you can try removing it before the upgrade and then install it again after the upgrade or after the failure
<salsero|2> if it doesnt remove too many packages behind it
<kyfella> hey ya'll, I have problems with Kubuntu after it sits overnight, or for a long period of time during the day.  It doesn't seem to be isolated to version.  My screen will have horizontal lines running through it, and I can't get to a command terminal by ctrl, shift, F1 to reboot it.
<kyfella> this has been happening through multiple versions of Kubuntu
<kyfella> anyone experience the same thing?
<FlameReaper-PC> so to sum up
<cai> Sounds like corruption
<FlameReaper-PC> apparently I have the "could not calculate upgrade"
<FlameReaper-PC> log shows a very long list of packages unable to be upgraded here: http://pastebin.com/0SKF5y5c
<FlameReaper-PC> my sources.list: http://pastebin.com/LUy9jucM
<cai> Upgrading is so slow and messy compared to a fresh install, I just pop in the live usb/cd, rename my user's folder, install over my old install
<kubuntu-user> well, so i have to wait. thanks for help. bye
<salsero|2> cai ye but at least I dont have to reinstall everything
<jaldhar> hello. is kdm broken on trusty?  I upgraded from the last lts and now I can login but my session doesn't seem to be starting.  i.e. I just get a blank screen
<BluesKaj> FlameReaper-PC, did you have look at the suggestions in the URL I posted above?
<jaldhar> nothing in .xsession-errors afaict
<AjTee> hello again :)
<AjTee> nothing new :/
<jaldhar> ugh I have to go.  I will ask again later.
<FlameReaper-PC> BluesKaj: Yes, but I can't figure out any plausible solution.
<salsero|2> what was your problem again?
<FlameReaper-PC> I don't really want to risk myself on the last one
<AjTee> i can't install update to 14.04
<kyfella> where do we paste images to share on here?
<BluesKaj> FlameReaper-PC, apparently removing and reinstalling kubuntu-desktop after the upgrade may solve your issue.
<AjTee> i am now on 13.10
<Guest29710> privet!
<Guest29710> any russians?
<FlameReaper-PC> BluesKaj: which upgrade? the do-release-upgrade command?
<BluesKaj> removing kubuntu-desktop first, then upgrading the OS/ FlameReaper-PC
<Guest29710> speak rus any? (((
<salsero|2> AjTee: in a shell do: sudo do-release-upgrade
<BluesKaj> !ru | Guest29710
<ubottu> Guest29710: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<salsero|2> Guest28172: no because of crimea
<Guest29710> thx guys
<FlameReaper-PC> BluesKaj: I'll try that, will be back here again later.
<AjTee> salseroj, I have done it in terminal nothing new: With do-release-upgrade I am getting this: An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.  This can be caused by: * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> AjTee, try my suggestion to FlameReaper-PC, it's the same issue
<AjTee> yeah but I want to upgrade and I m not fater upgrade so?
<salsero|2> ah yes, so no new info?
<AjTee> no new info, how can I backup repos?
<BluesKaj> AjTee, you can install kubuntu-desktop after upgrading the OS is done.
<AjTee> but I have kubuntu-desktop
<salsero|2> backup repos?
<FlameReaper-PC> BluesKaj: Looks like doing that was counter-productive
<salsero|2> more broken packages?
<FlameReaper-PC> I rolled back to my initial problem with my prior first attempts to upgrade: "Can't install kubuntu-desktop"
<FlameReaper-PC> ... well, that's as an addition to the current problem
<BluesKaj> try purging it FlameReaper-PC
<FlameReaper-PC> purging?
<FlameReaper-PC> but really, did anyone look at the log with a long list of packages I am having problems with?
<salsero|2> i did
<FlameReaper-PC> to put it short, I guess removing kubuntu-desktop did not help anything...
<FlameReaper-PC> I would attempt the "Linux Mint upgrading method" but I am just not that sure anymore.
<salsero|2> the best would be to bring your packages to 13.10 version
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop
<salsero|2> since they seem ppa
<FlameReaper-PC> I have the backports PPA, that's for sure
<FlameReaper-PC> but I forgot it's current state...
<FlameReaper-PC> as in enabled or disabled
<hojjat> Does anybody know what baloo_file_extr is?
<salsero|2> FlameReaper-PC: https://launchpad.net/ppa-purge
<BluesKaj> hojjat, baloo is the front end GUI for nepomuk
<BluesKaj> it's new
<AciD`> BluesKaj > from what I read, nepomuk has been totally ditched, and replaced by baloo
<AciD`> baloo is not a frontend to nepomuk
<hojjat> I think It's making my machine very busy, After upgrading my machine is very slow
<hojjat> It's using cpu and disk and I'm not happy.
<AciD`> hojjat > baloo is the new (and quicker) file indexer (http://community.kde.org/Baloo)
<AciD`> it won't last long
<hojjat> tnx
<BluesKaj> AciD`, the nepomuk cleaner option is till installed , so i guess that role is all thsat's left of it.
<BluesKaj> still*
<BluesKaj> never used it myself
<salsero|2> FlameReaper-PC: try that, that should remove ppa packages
<rberg_> anybody know if OTR is possible with quassel? I know blowfish is in but most people I know use OTR
<hojjat> baloo doesn't have any option to pause or stop it, nepomuk had. I think the best option for me is to be patient.
<BluesKaj> hojjat, running sudo updatedb can speed things up if you run it periodically
<FlameReaper-PC> OTR?
<OerHeks> off the record messaging
<BluesKaj> nepomuk used to have a role in 14.04 up until a few weeks ago , looks like it's mostly replaced by baloo as AciD` posted...probly during the last few package upgrades
<salsero|2> FlameReaper-PC: did you see that ppa purge thing?
<FlameReaper-PC> salsero|2: already doing it
<salsero|2> k
<FlameReaper-PC> I'll attempt another do-release-upgrade after this
<salsero|2> ye, thats the next step
<FlameReaper-PC> thankfully the machine I am using Kubuntu on is more or less a production machine, I guess with the LTS I'll try to make it stick until the next one
<FlameReaper-PC> the next LTS that is
<AciD`> BluesKaj > do you know if you can make updatedb useful again for users using encrypted partitions ? ie. is it possible to have an 'updatedb' only for the current user home directory?
<rberg_> yeah OTR does encryption over irc
<BluesKaj> AciD`, you can spefify which paths/dirs to updatedb afaik
<BluesKaj> err specify
<AciD`> BluesKaj > found the answer here : http://askubuntu.com/questions/20821/using-locate-on-an-encrypted-partition
<AciD`> good to know :)
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> altho being a home user I don't bother encrypting any files except my passwords file etc for various sites and uses
<salsero|2> same as me
<salsero|2> also used lvm in the past and noticed some degradation of disk performance so I dont use it anymore either except servers
<AciD`> encryption is a must-have for laptop thou
<AciD`> *though
<salsero|2> if you travel much
<salsero|2> and if you have sensitive data
<salsero|2> then yes
<rberg_> ohh I had really bad performance with ecryptfs.. dmcrypt works much better imho
<BluesKaj> well , I'm retired , and we travel for pleasure not business
<AciD`> using a 512GB ssd, performance degradation with ecryptfs is not noticeable
<salsero|2> that should have been expensive..
<rberg_> I also had a ssd. fwiw most of my performance problems were because I use maildir on a huge mail box
<salsero|2> we had some 400GB ssd in our storages and each costed like Eur 5000
<hojjat> AciD: I've never encrypted my home partition. I'm afraid that it wont work with live version of ubuntu, I mean if I need to repair or change my OS, I'm afraid it wont work. Is encrypting home partition safe?
<hojjat> AciD`: is it?
<AciD`> hojjat > with encryption, you gain security over easiness of use
<AciD`> so yes it is for me (using encrypted home for a bit more than 4 years now)
<BluesKaj> ok , stuff to do for a while... BBL
<AciD`> I guess encrypted home pushed me to do backup regularly
<hojjat> yeah, sure, so I assume that it is possible to access an encrypted partition using live os?
<AciD`> because if you have any problem (wrong update, harddisk crashes your keys, etc.), say goodbye to your data
<AciD`> yes it is
<rcw2> is there a website with all fonts for kubuntu  for download
<AciD`> I had to do it once
<AciD`> it was a PITA
<AciD`> but doable
<hojjat> what do you mean "encrypted home pushed me to do backup regularly"?
<salsero|2> nevermind, you should backup regularly regardless of encrytion :)
<AciD`> I meant that if you somehow lose you keys for decrypting your data
<hojjat> wow...
<AciD`> the only solution you have is either cry or ask the NSA to send you one of their backup.
<AciD`> hojjat > what salsero|2 said
<AciD`> it reminds me I should do one now :)
<hojjat> :) that's not worth it.
<AciD`> <- backintime powered
<hojjat> I mean why would I encrypt? and take that risk?
<hojjat> I try to encrypt my passwords. I think that's enough
<hojjat> right?
<AciD`> hojjat > it's really only your choice :)
<salsero|2> might be for you
<salsero|2> if you have classified data in your laptop
<salsero|2> if I happen to find, I will have no problem in accessing your data
<salsero|2> i mean find your laptop
<AciD`> as an entrepreneur, I _really_ don't want to got all my enterprise files posted on the web if I lose or get my laptop stolen
<AciD`> *have
<salsero|2> live cd, mount, and thats it
<AciD`> that and the picture of your family or anything else you wouldn't want anybody too see
<salsero|2> with encryption
<AciD`> yes, it's that simple
<salsero|2> different story
<hojjat> I use truecrypt for my family pictures and "OTHER STUFF!!"
<salsero|2> and specially if you have ssh private keys
<AciD`> ah yes, that also
<AciD`> better be safe than sorry
<AciD`> encrypt everything, and keep an unencrypted version of your data on an external device (in a safe)
<hojjat> keeping an unencrypted version is not safe, even in a safe!
<hojjat> But I get your point
<AciD`> hojjat > you are right, real man only remember their private key.
<AciD`> *men
<hojjat> :))
<hojjat> Ok, can I encrypt my home partition right now?
<hojjat> I mean while I'm using it?
<salsero|2> i dont see a need to encrypt / except /etc
<hojjat> I think ssh key is stored in home partition, right?
<salsero|2> right
<salsero|2> .ssh
<hojjat> and that's sensitive data, right?
<salsero|2> correct
<hojjat> so encrypting home partition is legit.
<salsero|2> بله
<hojjat> AciD`: tnx man.
<AciD`> hojjat > regarding your previous question, I would recommend 1) backup your dato 2) re-backup your data 3) re-re-backup your data 4) read https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/ecryptfs.html and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome and http://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/ 5) proceed
<AciD`> (the last link saved me hours)
<AciD`> unpacking the 14.04 update now..
 * AciD` crosses his fingers again
<salsero|2> i hope you get better luck
<hojjat> AciD`: I upgraded to 14.04 it took me hours to download and hours to unpack and install, I'm using it right now, but it's really really slow, I'm hoping "baloo" be the reason and it gets faster in future
<AciD`> today I fixed no less that 3 bugs I created many weeks ago, so I'm in a good mood to break my system :)
<hojjat> AciD`: good luck mate
<AciD`> hojjat > I changed the mirror as salsero|2 suggested, it dropped from 18h to 30 min, then I'm not bragging but, the update is close to be finished now (ssd powered)
<AciD`> :)
<hojjat> AciD`: Well, I'm not bragging bu I'm SATA powered with an old dualcore amd cpu and a very slow internet connection. YEAH, not bragging though :))
<hojjat> but*
<rberg_> best practice would have you set a password you your private ssh key.. so even if its lost someone will still need to bruteforce it
<AciD`> hojjat > you could have used an ide port.
<hojjat> AciD`: How did you changed the mirror?
<salsero|2> software sources
<AciD`> hojjat > I stopped the update (killing the python script)
<AciD`> then edited by hand /etc/apt/source.list
<AciD`> then agud&&agdu
<AciD`> err
<salsero|2> inside software sources you can select your best server depending on your location
<AciD`> alias agud="apt-get update" && alias agdu="apt-get dist-upgrade"
<AciD`> salsero|2 > good to know :)
<AciD`> I always use old school stuff :(
<AciD`> I remember when few years ago I was in a LUG and noticed how somebody just plugged his ethernet cable to get a working network !
<AciD`> it was magic
<AciD`> then I discovered I shouldn't have copy pasted my /etc/networks file between installations...
<AciD`> ah, it was /etc/network/interfaces...
<salsero|2> FlameReaper-PC: any news?
<FlameReaper-PC> still downgrading.
<FlameReaper-PC> salsero|2: in the middle of downgrading.
<hojjat> AciD`: I hear you brother.
<salsero|2> ok FlameReaper-PC let me know how it goes, so I can learn from what you are experiencing
<keyvin> I'm having a weird issue with pidgin
<salsero|2> isnt that gnomish?
<keyvin> the buddy list never shows up on the desktop, and it dissapears from the taskbar
<keyvin> no, empathy is gnomish
<keyvin> I was wondering if anyone was using it
<keyvin> works fine on fluxbox but not in kde
<keyvin> I still get desktop notifications and stuff
<keyvin> not sure what is going on
<keyvin> this is new with 14.04
<keyvin> worked fine in 13.10
<ZeroBeholder> Just booted up my lenovo s10-3 (64bit, intel 945 graphics) with 14.04-- no launcher bar or context menus with the left mouse button...
<ZeroBeholder> If I pull the hd and boot elsewhere, everything is fine.
<ZeroBeholder> (correction 64-bit atom n455, intel gma 3150)
<ZeroBeholder> Now that I am reading about thr right graphics chipset, googling is going better. That is what I get for trusting bad video spec information.
<hays> haha i think i just installed oldkubuntu yesterday. any way to upgrade
<salsero|2> sudo do-release-upgrade
<hays> after a sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade    right?
<salsero|2> ye
<Programmer_> I am trying to upgrade to 14.04 but i keep getting caught in the grub install. It wont install and keep selecting do not continue, yet is wont work...help
<ZeroBeholder> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Programmer_> im still upgrading to 14.04 i cant do that...
<ZeroBeholder> Programmer_: you may have to manually edit your grub config files
 * salsero|2 ouch
<Programmer_> yeah i know, but it wont exit out of the grub update
<ZeroBeholder> Programmer_: Live CD...
<Programmer_> im in the middle of 14.04 upgrade...should i back out of that? wouldnt it mess up my pc?
<ZeroBeholder> salsero|2: the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade was for you
<Programmer_> i used do-release-upgrade
<salsero|2> for me?
<Programmer_> every time i select no, it says Installing for i386-pc platform.
<Programmer_> then goes back to the grub install menu
<Programmer_>  Do you want to continue anyway? If you do, your computer may not start up properly.
<ZeroBeholder> Programmer_: I've never used that particular method. Are you sure it is grub install that is happening?
<Programmer_> well upgrade
<AciD`> ok so far the upgrade seems to have worked well
<AciD`> let's reboot to find out !
<ZeroBeholder> Programmer_: you may need to take some photos and post the imgur links.
<Programmer_> i got it to go through
<Programmer_> ill have to manually upgrade it
<salsero|2> AciD`: if you're not back, does that mean it broke?
<ZeroBeholder> Programmer_: Good luck.
<AciD`> you won't see anything salsero|2, I'm using a bouncer ;)
<Programmer_> will i not be able to?
<ZeroBeholder> Programmer_: It just sounds like you are having to do more than most people to get it spinning right. I just mean I hope that it all works out for you.
<Programmer_> oh ok
<AciD`> everything seems fine :)
<salsero|2> sweet
<AciD`> it's the 2nd time in 9 years an *ubuntu upgrade goes well for me, that's cool :)
<salsero|2> never had any major problems, well nothing that couldnt be fixed via comand line
<salsero|2> well, i believe it could cause some problems to newbies
<salsero|2> FlameReaper-PC: fixed it?
<FlameReaper-PC> not quite there yet
<salsero|2> how come
<salsero|2> much to downgrade?
<yahyaa> has anyone figured out how to get the gmic plugin for gimp to work on kubuntu 14.04lts?
<Shaan7> Whatever is wrong with Chromium in Kubuntu 14.04? It looks, um, weird http://i.imgur.com/eLmeVPE.png
<AciD`> oh my
<AciD`> for the first time
<AciD`> desktop search is working SO WELL
<FlameReaper-PC> salsero|2: no luck
<AciD`> :O
<FlameReaper-PC> still the same problem
<FlameReaper-PC> for whatever reason
<salsero|2> but less packages?
 * AciD` kisses all the dev/tester who made this possible :))))
<FlameReaper-PC> they still have problems with the same packages.
<salsero|2> thats seems almost impossible
<salsero|2> since you downgraded
<FlameReaper-PC> curiously enough
<salsero|2> disable the ppas
<salsero|2> and do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<salsero|2> if it changes anything
<AciD`> Shaan7 > in options, click 'use gtk theme'
<FlameReaper-PC> wouldn't the ppa's be automatically disabled by the time do-release-upgrade happens?
<salsero|2> ye
<salsero|2> but..
<FlameReaper-PC> now this is getting really tricky
<FlameReaper-PC> because I never had to do the ppa disabling prior before
<FlameReaper-PC> regardless of the situation
<Shaan7> AciD`: in Chrome? or somewhere in KDE System Settings?
<FlameReaper-PC> I've been upgrading the system since 11.04
<Shaan7> *chromium
<AciD`> Shaan7 > in chromium
<salsero|2> you can rename the directory to somethign elsejust to try
<Shaan7> AciD`: hmm let me try, even though I can't see anything, clicking on everything should work :P
<AciD`> or not
<Shaan7> hmm i navigated to settings and clicked on "use gtk+ theme", it kinda changed colors but still missing text etc :(
<AciD`> Shaan7 > http://i.imgur.com/psOFmpl.png
<AciD`> ah, ok
<AciD`> weird
<AciD`> have you tried closing/restarting it?
<MoonUnit`> Shaan7, did you try the chrome package from google?
<Shaan7> yep
<Shaan7> MoonUnit`: nope, will do that if nothing else works
<Shaan7> AciD`: did what I described initially happen to you as well?
<AciD`> Shaan7 > only the weird pure white on white menu
<Shaan7> hm
<Exagone313> Shaan7: else you can stay with firefox
<Shaan7> Exagone313: yeah even with Google letting you sign in to multiple accounts, I use different browsers for personal gmail and office's google apps account
<Exagone313> with firefox you can have multiple profiles
<Exagone313> and start them in the same time (with specific command)
<maq> f
<maq> hello
<maq> can any boady answer me
<Exagone313> to ?
<Exagone313> hello
<mefisto_> no one knows the answer :)
<Programmer_> ZeroBeholder, https://imgur.com/ktGRAXY
<Programmer_> http://pastebin.com/b22kyYKw
<daniel__> Hello! After upgrading to 14.04 LTS, my Kubuntu became VERY slow. I don't have a slow computer, and debian works quite fast, but in Kubuntu, windows move very slow, the start button takes few seconds before it opens, and when I type something inside KDE, it also takes few seconds until I can see the typed data. Sometimes keys don't work, and I have to do most of the tasks in the terminal. I disabled most of the desktop effects, but this didn't change anythi
<daniel__> I removed the .kde folder, and restarted, but the speed didn't improve a lot
<Programmer_> http://pastebin.com/Za6YJNkc
<borko> hi
<borko> is someone having trouble with internet speed when you download packages from ubuntu
<Programmer_> borko, im having issues upgrading to 14.04
<borko> i did a clean install
<borko> i took some for the installer to finish
<borko> now whenever i try to install something its real slow
<borko> maybe the ubuntu servers are crowded
<daniel__> So nobody had simmilar issues on latest LTS?
<AjTee> hi
<AjTee> installed finally Kubuntu 14.04
 * bprompt throws confetti at AjTee 
<AjTee>  :)
<Programmer_> (gtk-update-icon-cache-3.0:10959): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache': No such file or directory
<tamran> howdy all, anyone experiencing issues with dolphin loading extremely slowly
<tamran> after the upgrade
<tamran> to 14.04 from 14.10
<tamran> it seems to be related to a dbus call of some kind
<Programmer_> 14.10 isnt out
<tamran> errr, sorry from 13.10
<Programmer_> im currently doing the upgrade
<Programmer_> im having an issue
<Programmer_> (gtk-update-icon-cache-3.0:10959): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache': No such file or directory
<schmitzer44> hello, I just installed Kubuntu 14.04 and I am getting error messages from muon-discover telling me about a "missing authorization". Does anyone what I am doing wrong?
<valorie> look down in your taskbar
<valorie> is there a auth window hiding behind something?
<valorie> waiting for your passwd
<schmitzer44> valorie: no
<schmitzer44> valorie: is there some low-level tool besides apt from the console, that I can use to manage my package installtions?
<rberg_> low level? that would be dpkg
<schmitzer44> valorie: I don't need a "nice user interface", I would rather like to have a simple GUI for package management
<rberg_> aptitute then
<valorie> perhaps you prefer muon package manager?
<valorie> tbh, that's what I use + apt
<valorie> discover is pretty...
<schmitzer44> rberg_: that is muon/trusty?
<alket> schmitzer44: maybe synaptics
<rberg_> I think I mis-understood the question.. those are both cli tools.. not pretty at all
<schmitzer44> rberg_: it turned out muon/trusty is the tool I was searching for (/usr/bin/muon) which is the muon package manager
<schmitzer44> thanks
<schmitzer44> muon package-manager seems to work just fine, muon-discover is the one that is always giving me error messages about missing authorization
<ghostcube> hi folks. could it be that the trashcan cant be emtptied
<ghostcube> -t
<desonic> Καλησπέρα! Υπάρχει κάποιος που να αναβάθμισε σε 14.04 και να έπαθε ζημιά με Akonadi?
<desonic> Έχω χάσει το kmail ολόκληρο παιδιά. Και χρησιμοποιώ αυτόν το PC  στη δουλειά. Πάνω που είπα μετά από δυο χρόνια
<desonic> δοκιμών ότι τελείωσαν για μένα πια τα Windows, σήμερα με βρήκε μεγάλη κατραπακιά.
<desonic> Έχει κανείς κάποια λύση?
<OerHeks> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<alket> !al
<alket> !rs
<ubottu> Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<desonic> Thanks! "Πετάγομαι" να δω α έχει κάτι εκεί. Εδώ δεν αντιμετώπισε κανείς κάτι παρόμοιο ε?
<bprompt> !ru | desonic
<ubottu> desonic: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<gramb> hi everyone!
<gramb> i installed trusty and cant use by gpg encrypted wallet anymore? was the gnupg backend removed in kde4.13 or kubuntu trusty?
<OpenArchBuntu> I'm running Kubuntu 14.04 Beta 2
<OpenArchBuntu> How do I upgrade from it?
<lordievader> OpenArchBuntu: sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<OpenArchBuntu> lordievader: Thanks
<desonic> Hi guys! I have upgraded to 14.04 but I hace a crucial issue with migration of kMail . Akonadi server doesn't start. Any idea how to solve this?
<desonic> Hi guys! I have upgraded to 14.04 but I have a crucial issue with migration of kMail . Akonadi server doesn't start. Any idea how to solve this?
<lordievader> !patience | desonic
<ubottu> desonic: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<desonic> Thanks for your prompt reply and advise. I was trying to fix a misstyped word (grammar error) and my query poped up twice.
<valorie> desonic: you can ask in #kde-pim too
<valorie> at least i think that's the chan
<desonic> Thanks volorie :)  I will do so.
<valorie> oops, either #kontact or #akonadi
<desonic> All kmail functions use akonadi service. kmail is usless without akonadi server. I tryed to start it from terminal but no use
<DukeF> Hello All
<valorie> desonic: I hope you get the help you need
<valorie> I used to love kmail, then it stopped working for me, and i've not gone back to "real" email yet
<desonic> I do hope so. I use this PC for work. My entire address book (clients data) and professional communication is in kmail. And I'm locked out! It is so frustrating!
<desonic> Thanks for your concern valorie. Very kind of you :)
<valorie> the pim people are great
<valorie> it's just a matter of actually talking to someone
<valorie> unfortunately, europe is going to bed
<valorie> right now
<desonic> Bud luck for me.
<valorie> there is a list too
<valorie> sec and I'll rustle up the link
<valorie> https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/kde-pim <-- desonic
<gramb> regardind my previous questions, it seems that the gnupg backend for kwallet was disabled in the kubuntu 14.04 packages. i build the kwalletd 4.13 from sources and the gnupg backend was back
<gramb> does anyone know, why the gnupg backend was removed for kubuntu 14.04? can i expect it to return at some point?
<artao> hey all! o/
<artao> I just read that Ubuntu 14.04 LTS is released .... I'm still running Kubuntu 12.04+ (plus inasmuch as I'm using numerous PPAs) .... so can I just upgrade fully and still have a stable OS? or do I need to totally re-install?
<artao> plz ping my nick if responding, as I'll be over in #smc =]
<valorie> gramb: it wasn't working, and we didn't want to release broken software
<valorie> if it works for you from sources, great!
<alket> artao: im not sure but i think all the ppas and its software will be removed
<artao> ouch! that'd be no good
<valorie> artao: ppas are removed in upgrades, but you can just keep track of what you have, and add back what you need
<valorie> some of those ppas will no longer be needed anyway
<artao> well it's ... rather a lot
<valorie> like what in particular?
<artao> hmm
<artao> oh sheesh! uh .... krita, a couple GIMP things, numerous pieces of astronomy software, various graphics software packages .. uhhhhhh
<phoenixz> Just a quick test: Can anybody see my messages? Its almost as if my messages are not sent...
<artao> i don't eeven remember everything
<artao> phoenixz yes
<valorie> phoenixz: I see ya
<phoenixz> thanks!
<valorie> artao: there will be a list of what is being removed
<valorie> copy/paste it
<artao> valorie I see
<gramb> valorie: thx for the answer
<valorie> krita will just be upgraded
<artao> i've read before tho that a full upgrade causes an unstable OS
<valorie> that doesn't need a ppa
<valorie> not for me, but some prefer a fresh install
<artao> and if i need to fully re-install I prolly would just switch over to Debian so i get a true rolling releasee
<valorie> I upgraded to the beta, and had a great upgrade experience
<artao> the command is "sudo apt-get upgrade all" .... right?
<valorie> `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo do-release-upgrade`
<valorie> you need to update and upgrade what you have before jumping to 14.04
<artao> dist-upgrade ... right
<alket> artao: rolling release sounds interesting but it isn't , not with the list of software that you use
<artao> wasn't aware of release-upgrade
<valorie> you can just paste that one line and all will be done
<artao> alket ... how so?
<alket> it wont be as stable
<artao> hmm ... perhaps i'll just stick with 12.04+ for now ... it kinda makes me nervous
<alket> things break time to time
<artao> LOLyeah ... i know that certainly
<alket> artao: yeah, its supported until 2017
<artao> mmk .... ... i'm curious if sticking with 12.04  will break some of my software tho
<valorie> 14.04 is awesome
<valorie> it will, imo
<valorie> life moves on, and so does software
<artao> scheiss
<artao> mmk. thx
<valorie> artao: if you have room, you could always do a fresh install in a new partition
<valorie> and check it out
<alket> i never liked the ppa's though
<artao> i'd hafta completely re-partition .. that scares me even more
<artao> alket ... numerous things i need are only available via PPA
<valorie> I can't imagine using 2 year-old software
<valorie> but I don't run a server, or work for clients, etc.
<artao> or compiling ... but I can only really do the simple stuff "make instalkl" LOL
<alket> i prefer to compile than using ppas
<alket> there is this game , megaglest which is very outdated in repos, i had to compile the new version
<artao> dependency issues often inhibit my compiling abilities
<artao> anyhow. thx ... i'll give this all deep consideration
<artao> =]
<alket> artao: before you do anythign you should probably clonezilla it first
<alket> i just found it yesterday and its really useful
<artao> as in "ghost" my whole OS?
<valorie> artao: you can always write a liveUSB too, but you can't really test software that way
<valorie> more of a hardware test imo
<artao> i don't have enuf space to "clonezilla" my OS :/
<artao> if i could burn blu-ray, no problem :P
<artao> but I don't wanna waste that many DVDs
<artao> oh well
<artao> any of y'all into astronomy?
<artao> also, anyone wanna write me a driver for my scanner? :P LOL
<artao> perfectly good scanner, but I hafta use XP to use it :(
<artao> yes, that's win xp
<bprompt> artao:     I did install 14.04, last week, and a package didn't quite get there, other than that..... from kde 4.08 to kde 4.12.9  I didn't see much difference really, then again, I use lxde as WM
<valorie> artao: I love looking at the sky, but don't use astronomy software
<valorie> quite a few of my friends develop kstars though
<bprompt> artao:    12.04 runs smooth for me
<artao> kstars is okay ... but stellarium is way better
<artao> valorie ... didja watch the eclipse the other day?
<alket> artao: i dont like astronomy since because its very big and makes me wonder :p
<valorie> totally cloudy here
<valorie> :(
 * bprompt uses nekkid eye to see the stars
<artao> alket LOL
<valorie> the moon earlier in the evening was completely awesome
<valorie> and then the clouds rolled in
<valorie> typical Seattle spring
<artao> well, here's my best pic of it :: https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t31.0-8/p720x720/10269049_781690411855216_2586906936449592283_o.jpg
<artao> taken thru my 6" newtonian reflector
<valorie> that's wonderful
<artao> =]
<valorie> you should join #kstar just to show that off
<artao> none of my full eclpse photos turned out tho
<alket> I just tried Kstars, got this error instead: Python process that updates supernova information failed with error code 1
<valorie> I mean #kstars
<artao> alket .. check out stellarium
<artao> and don't worry about supernova data :P
<artao> hmm .. karaoke tonite ... hmmmmmmm
<artao> i've even still got my old dual-Pentium 200 running Mandrake 9 LOL
<valorie> alket: please file a bug
<artao> not that I ever have that box turned on >.>
<valorie> I ran Mandrake as my first linux!
<valorie> not sure which versions though
<artao> "Mandrake .. Have you ever seen a commie drink a glass of water? Vodka, that's what they drink isn't it? Always vodka, never water."
<artao> prize to anyone who knows the quote
 * valorie goes to get coffee (no vodka!)
<artao> i'm boiling more water for MOAR COFFEEEEEEE
<artao> wakin up and watchin Louis C.K. here
<artao> anyhow, l8rz y'all
<AciD`> weird
<AciD`> on 4.13, phpstorm menu opens outside the windows (on top of it). I use the 'no border' setting for that app.
<AciD`> even with a border, the menu is wrong :(
<valorie> phpstorm is an application?
<valorie> oh, I see you called it an app
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> !info phpstorm
<ubottu> Package phpstorm does not exist in trusty
<valorie> !info phpstorm saucy
<ubottu> Package phpstorm does not exist in saucy
<valorie> looks like we don't package that
<alket> its not open source
<alket> does anyone know what happened to urbanterror.info , is it still alive ? or just site down.
<valorie> sorry, can't help you with that AciD`
<AciD`> thanks for trying valorie
<valorie> It's not just you! http://urbanterror.info looks down from here.
<valorie> www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/urbanterror.info
<AciD`> I think I managed to found what was wrong ; I recently connected a second monitor, and had to put it 'top-of' my first one
<valorie> might be recovering from heartbleed, alket
<AciD`> somehow neither of the 2 screens were set as 'main screen'
<valorie> ah, glad you found your answer, AciD`
<AciD`> since I set my 'main' screen to be my 'main' screen, the menu are ok :)
<valorie> kscreen is pretty good now
<alket> thanks valorie
<AciD`> valorie > kscreen is good for remembering config, but it just does not want to save some sometimes, without any error/warning message
<AciD`> I had to use xrandr cmdline to save my settings at one point :x
<valorie> AciD`: please file a bug about that
<valorie> it should always save your selections
<keithzg> Hmm, getting random, sporadic key repeat issuessss....
<keithzg> ssssssssssssiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnncceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee                     ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttthhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhe upgrade to 14.04.
<keithzg> ...none of the above was intentional :(
<AciD`> valorie > for instance, the star are greyed out everywhere
<AciD`> but when I use `xrandr` I can see 'primary' marked next to one of my screen
<AciD`> (the stars on the screens in kscreen)
<valorie> interesting
<keithzg> SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrriously this is driving me crazy :(
<valorie> woah keithzg
<bprompt> ahemm
<valorie> AciD`: i would file the bug in bugs.kde.org, because I don't think it's a packaging issue
<bprompt> wasdat?    someone has a stuck key or something
<valorie> keithzg: said it was since upgrade to 14.04
<valorie> I've not seen any other reports of this
<keithzg> No stuck keys, just upgraded to 14.04 and suddenly key repeat is sporadically going crazy
<keithzg> very  strraaannggggeeeee........
<keithzg> arghh
<AciD`> keithzg > have you checked your keyboard settings
<keithzg> AciD`: Well, sure, it all looks fine (delay: 660 ms, Rate: 25.00 repeats/s) . . . but the problem is sporadic bursts of *extremely* quick repeats.
<keithzg> The text cursor also speeds up when it happens.
<AciD`> any weird cpu usage when this happens?
<keithzg> Huh, it seems to be following an accelerating curve.
<keithzg> Well, I have no idea what baloo_file_extr is, and it and plasma-desktop keep popping up in low-to-mid cpu usage, but other than that all looks fine from top.
<AciD`> keithzg > baloo is the new nepomuk, only 1000000 times better
<keithzg> Ah
<keithzg> Hmm. Well, it does seem to be munching away, but is that really something one'd expect to affect key repeat in a sine-curve-like fashion?
<keithzg> Okay, not sine curve, it seems to slowly slope up and then, from the height of the speed, drop back down again to normal speed instantly.
<AciD`> keithzg > usb keyboard ?
<AciD`> try another port
<AciD`> then try another keyboard
<keithzg> Well, it was working before the upgrade, and but I guess I could try that.
<keithzg> I just noticed that in Chrome, the little spinning half-circles are *also* speeding up and suddenly slowiinnnnnnng down in time with this, too.
<AciD`> keithzg > have you rebooted since the upgrade?
<keithzg> AciD`: Nope, might as well try, brb
<AciD`> 50€ everything's fine on keithzg computer when he logs back :)
<keithzg> Well, so far so good...
<AciD`> [01:10:52] <AciD`> 50€ everything's fine on keithzg computer when he logs back :)
<AciD`> ;)
<keithzg> Heh
<AciD`> I accept bitcoins too ;)
<keithzg> Still baffled by what it could've been, though.
<AciD`> keithzg > perhaps you could report the problem, and the workaround ?
<AciD`> for others
<keithzg> Huh, I went to report the bug (little that I know), it directed me first to the Reporting Bugs wiki page, and noticing it doesn't yet link to the Trusty release notes I intended to add that.
<keithzg> But trying to edit ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs?action=edit&editor=text ) and it gives an Apache Internal Server Error page instead.
<keithzg> Works now, wonder if the server was just briefly overloaded.
<keithzg> whoa, hey, since when is Firefox my default browser? (ubuntu-bug just opened it; does it not respect KDE's settings and pull from Unity/GNOME instead?)
<naftilos76> has anybody had a smooth upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04?
<keithzg> Other than the weird speed issue before my second reboot, and me not checking which packages it wanted to uninstall (seriously, removing lancelot, yakuake, muon and weather backgrounds? Not cool) it's been smooth so far.
<code_chimp> Not me, my Chromium is screwd up now - it throws many gtk errors on keypress events
<keithzg> Hmm I heard Chromium was expected to be in a somewhat questionable state unfortunately.
<code_chimp> It had the same effect on chrome-unstable - but restoring chrome-stable seemed to fix it
<naftilos76> it seems that a fresh install is the way to go
<keithzg> Hmm, Muon isn't showing all my packages now.
<mefisto_> is there a way to search for things currently installed from packages containing "kxstudio" ?
<AciD`> keithzg > yakuake hasn't been removed on my end
<code_chimp> dpkg --get-selections | grep kxstudio ?
<bprompt> mefisto_:    you could try   apt-cache pkgnames | grep kxstudio
<mefisto_> thanks code_chimp and bprompt
<bprompt> mefisto_:    I think dpkg -L gives you also the list too
<AciD`> or you could do : dpkg -S `which kxstudio`
<bprompt> mefisto_:     you could also just install  Synaptics, is better than Muon IMO
<bprompt> mefisto_:   and shows what's installed, files and all, and has filters
<AciD`> synaptics is gtk :(
<bprompt> AciD`: .... yes, and works better than Muon IMO
<keithzg> AciD`: Oh, I'm far from surprised that it wasn't everyone, WAY too much was uninstalled (including Rekonq) for it to be a general problem, someone woulda noticed heh.
<keithzg> Well, I definitely like Muon more than Synaptic these days...which makes me that much sadder that mine seems to be broken after the upgrade. I mean sure, I use apt-get and aptitude most of the time anyways, but still.
<AciD`> bprompt > you do know that muon comes with different flavor, and one is _very_ close to synaptics
<code_chimp> Weird, my Rekonq is still installed
<mefisto_> kxstudio ppa broke my shiny new 14.04 by the way
<bprompt> keithzg:     well, I do have Muon, but Synaptics does much more, better searching and package listing, can be very fine-grained, like say in this last case, in Synaptics you simply go to "installed" section and type in "kxstudio" and will show everything filtered through
<keithzg> bprompt: Yeah . . . just like Muon!
<bprompt> AciD`:      ahemm... .. well. I only have the default flavor I gather
<bprompt> keithzg:     well... not quite, I get more of the listing from Synaptics than I get from Muon
<bprompt> keithzg:    and as you said, some packages just don't show in Muon, and I can pick them up in Synaptics
<keithzg> bprompt: My problem is only since the upgrade, and seems to be it failing to update its cache. Don't take the bug I'm experiencing as a standard state for Muon!
<AciD`> bprompt > it should look like that : http://imgur.com/WeS9lO0
<bprompt> AciD`:     well, mine doesn't look like that, btw I had the issue from the older package manager... what was the name...    python-based something
<AciD`> kpackagekit?
<bprompt> yeap
<keithzg> bprompt: To follow up on what AciD` is saying, this is what Muon Package Manager looks like when filtering by installed and looking for something specific: http://picpaste.com/muon_all_installed_packages_plasma.png
<keithzg> Muon Package Manager isn't installed by default these days AFAIK. But it's deliberately a direct, Qt/KDE-based replacement for Synaptic.
<bprompt> keithzg:    well, mine, 12.04, doesn't look like that
<bprompt> and I don't recall if on 14.04 it was  either..
<keithzg> bprompt: Again, you probably aren't using Muon Package Manager.
<keithzg> You're probably using one of the other variants within the Muon suite.
 * bprompt checks about
<bprompt> ohhh right... this is the software center =|
<keithzg> heh I outright uninstalled that one
<bprompt> hehe... I don;'t mind it... but I use mostly synaptics
#kubuntu 2014-04-19
<celtha> hi
<celtha> any have problems with graphoc card on intel i5-4670 with kubuntu 14.04?
<shpekk> 000
<celtha_> hi all
<code_chimp> Hello
<celtha_> i want ask about integrated graphic card..
<celtha_> i have i5-4670 and dont can up resolution more that 1024/768
<celtha_> i dont know waht is the problem..... need any special drivers on kubuntu 14?
<giantpune> hi.  can somebody tell me how to ignore a broken package in kubuntu 14.04?  i used teh built-in driver thingy and it installed nvidia driver and now synaptic is complaining that the default xorg driver is broken.
<giantpune> i'd like to jsut ignore it if possible as the nvidia one seems to be working.
<Etriaph> Hi folks.
<Etriaph> Does anyone have a solution for an NVIDIA GeForce 700 series card for 14.04 by any chance?
<Etriaph> lspci shows the card and detects it properly, but I can't get a working nvidia/xorg combination working
<giantpune> the default driver menu doesnt recommend anything for it?
<giantpune> settings>system settings -> driver manager
<Etriaph> Nope
<Etriaph> And I know nvidia's driver supports the card
<Etriaph> I can't seem to download it from nvidia.com, it keeps dropping the connection during the transfer
<Etriaph> I'm stuck in an 800 x 600 display through an HDMI cable to a 21.5" monitor :(
<Etriaph> I did install from the beta 2 ISO, I guess I can try burning the official release ISO and reinstall
<giantpune> i took the official update today and my crappy nvidia card is worknig pretty well with teh default driver
<Etriaph> My install doesn't see that it's there, nvidia-settings has no configuration available
<Etriaph> Ran nvidia-xconfig and then I couldn't get a display from lightdm
<Etriaph> Had to back that out and continue from there
<Etriaph> I should be able to run 1920 x 1080 (as I do on my Win7 install) but ya, it doesn't think I have an nvidia card installed somehow
<keithzg> AciD`: For the record, I rebooted again and the problem has actually reappeared. So I think you lose that bet :P
<keithzg> But it's Friday evening and this is my work computer, soooo . . .
 * keithzg will worry about it Monday.
<keithzg> ...oh, wow, the clock on this PC is off by over 40 minutes now? Okay, yeah, it's definitely something weird in regards to this computer's perception of time . . . whatever. It's the weekend!
 * keithzg actually leaves this time.
<etriaph> Figured out how to get nvidia card working
<Etriaph> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/install-nvidia-driver-331-67-ubuntu1404/
<Etriaph> In the case anyone's lookin'
<Etriaph> Worked like a charm.
<valorie> good to hear you got it working
<westyvw_> great notes migration isnt working, nor is anakonda after upgrade. Ideas?
<westyvw_> akonadi i mean
<valorie> westyvw_: two channels I can recommend are #kontact and #akonadi
<valorie> however, it is now the 4-day Easter weekend in most of Europe
<westyvw_> valorie: no posts by the kubuntu team yet then
<valorie> so answers might be slow in arriving
<westyvw_> 4 days?
<valorie> right, everyone was working 20 hour days, and many have taken off for the weekend
<valorie> yes, I heard that Th-Sun or Fri-Mon are both common
<westyvw_> lol, i guess so i too am taking Monday off
<valorie> leisure is a part of life us Murricans ignore, to our detriment
<valorie> you aren't alone; I heard of another person whose akonadi process wouldn't start
<valorie> not very many problems this time out though
<westyvw_> i think i found the solution to this, but i need to reboot to update the video driver. geez .
<westyvw_> thanks for chat!
<__dan__> hi all, congrats on 14.04 :) thanks to all devs etc
<giovane> oi
<ptyx> anyone about?
<ptyx> upgraded to 14.04 and it broke
<ptyx> how disappointing
<facorread> What happened?
<bjrohan> Uh-Oh. In my Muon Update manager it looks for updates, then it says waiting for configuration file, and nothing else
<ptyx> facorread, it froze while loading the desktop
<hkuieagle> hi, ubuntu upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04, when boot up it shows "error: malformed file \n press any key to cotinue". Anyone knows how to fix this?
<ptyx> i've not done a clean install and now i can't install my basic apps
<ptyx> really crap
<ptyx> muon discover is awful, and it won't allow me to install package manager
<facorread> OK wild guesses for both hkuieagle and ptyx, try clean installs again.
<facorread> I also dislike muon discover.
<facorread> I prefer muon but it has a bug about purging and removing; I use synaptic as workaround.
<ptyx> i like how it looks but it simply doesn't work half the time
<ptyx> how to install synaptic?
<ptyx> the package manager should never be removed, ever
<facorread> In a console run apt-get install synaptic muon
<facorread> muon may work for you.
<facorread> Sorry
<facorread> sudo apt-get install synaptic muon
<hkuieagle> After showing that error, it can start up normally. I guess something is wrong with Grub
<valorie> bjrohan: you might run dpkg as well, to reconfigure
<ptyx> it's saying i'm missing libmuonprivate2
<bjrohan> valorie: what do I entger on the console to do that?
<ptyx> facorread: thx
<valorie> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bjrohan> valorie: says locked by another process, Muon is not running though
<valorie> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<facorread> ptyx wait, is your desktop loaded already?
<valorie> then run it again (up-arrow)
<valorie> before reinstalling, why not try `sudo apt-get install -f`?
<valorie> and get the malformed package fixed
<valorie> hkuieagle: ^^^
<bjrohan> valorie: it is running but I see some errors passing by
<valorie> also, there seems to be a mixup between muon package manager and muon discover here
<valorie> some prefer one, some the other, but 14.04 shipped with Discover
<bjrohan> valorie:
<wilfredo> hello, nice to be with you, I am willing to work with what you can, count me
<bjrohan> Errors were encountered while processing:
<bjrohan>  libperl5.18
<bjrohan>  libcommon-sense-perl
<bjrohan>  gvfs-backends
<bjrohan>  libsnmp30:amd64
<unopaste> bjrohan you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<valorie> very good, unopaste
<valorie> also, `top` is your friend
<valorie> it shows you what is running, and it's often easy to kill stuff from there
<hkuieagle> valorie: you mean reinstall grub2?
<hkuieagle> it's a upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04
<DarthFrog> "htop" is even better than "top".
<valorie> there was advice above to reinstall
<valorie> which shouldn't be necessary
<valorie> DarthFrog: htop does give you more info, but that isn't always necessary
<DarthFrog> valorie: I find htop to be a clearer display and the kill facility is much better.
<DarthFrog> Nothing wrong with regular top, though.
<valorie> I use both at times
<valorie> amazing the power in 3 or 4 letters
<covey> ok. so, updated to 14.04 and upon restart got "grub_term_highlight_color not found. whats the solution?
<covey> i only have access to grub rescue
<valorie> wow
<valorie> grub rescue is horrible
<valorie> covey: do you have a recent backup of your ~/home ?
<covey> unfortunately i dont believe so.
<covey> i dont remember the last time i backed it up
<valorie> do you have home in its own partition?
<covey> yes, but unless im mistaken that would be a predominantly storage partition and not the os partition
<valorie> that means you can do a clean install and still have your home untouched
<valorie> if it is worth keeping
<covey> if that doesnt sound right then say so. im not exactly the brightest bulb when it comes to this kind of thing
<valorie> home is mostly storage, yes
<valorie> your files, songs, photos etc.
<valorie> not everyone puts it onto a separate partition though
<valorie> if you did not, then a clean install will erase your home
<covey> their are a fair amount of things i dont want to lose. im on a business trip though and dont really have anything to do a clean install with. im on my phone at the moment
<valorie> covey, here is an idea -- can you get to some big box store that would have hard drives and enclosures?
<covey> i run a 2 hd dual boot system, so yes, most of the non-os stuff is saved on a separate drive
<valorie> cool
<covey> yes
<valorie> then you only need a usb key, but you have to have A computer to download the ISO onto
<covey> ok. so there isnt anything i can do from the command line to fix the problem?
<valorie> even a windows box can probably burn an ISO onto a thumb drive
<valorie> right now, your only commandline is the grub rescue
<valorie> I personally have never been able to rescue grub with it
<covey> i could probably boot to the windows side, save it on a thumb drive and then redo the kubuntu side actually
<valorie> sure
<valorie> if grub rescue lets you do that
<valorie> that's the problem
<covey> well, that seems fitting. itd be too simple if it worked
<valorie> oooo, this might work:
<valorie> set root=(hd0,msdos6)
<valorie> set prefix=(hd0,msdos6)/boot/grub
<valorie> insmod normal
<valorie> normal
<valorie> from grub rescue
<valorie> askubuntu.com/questions/192621/grub-rescue-prompt-repair-grub
<valorie> look at that, it might be helpful
<covey> got "no such partition"
<covey> thanks for the link btw
<valorie> it has a good number of strategies
<covey> so, got all that to work and still got the same term highlight color error. any other ideas?
<ofc> after I upgraded from Kubuntu 12.04 to 14.04 randomly crashes system
<valorie> hmmmm
<valorie> did you google that error?
<valorie> ok, I just did, and it seems that it is cause by uefi
<valorie> ugh
<valorie> however, some say that `grub2-install --target=i386-pc /dev/sda` helps
<valorie> of course, if you have a different box or configuration, change that.....
<ofc> .xsession-error  http://goo.gl/irnZ5A
<FlameReaper-PC> Apparently a lot of KDE packages seem to be held in the repository, which might explain my failure to upgrade?
<FlameReaper-PC> at any rate attempting to replace my sources.list with trusty entries will make me purge my KDE desktop in favor of GNOME
<valorie> FlameReaper-PC: that's not the suggested way to upgrade
<valorie> what are you upgrading, first of all?
<FlameReaper-PC> valorie: trying to upgrade to 14.04.
<FlameReaper-PC> of course, that's not the suggested way, it's a last resort of sorts
<valorie> why, what has happened?
<FlameReaper-PC> i've been unable to upgrade
<valorie> also, from what are you upgrading?
<FlameReaper-PC> 13.10
<valorie> so first, `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`
<FlameReaper-PC> done
<FlameReaper-PC> I mean, that was already tried from the first time
<valorie> then `sudo do-release-upgrade`
<FlameReaper-PC> ^ that's where I'm stuck at
<valorie> it's always important to have an up-to-date version
<valorie> what happens?
<FlameReaper-PC> it's the same error
<FlameReaper-PC> the "
<FlameReaper-PC> "cannot calculate upgrade"
<valorie> can you paste the command and error into pastebin?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<valorie> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dhq> hey
<dhq> i just upgraded to 14.04 and now i dont have a 1080p resolution what do you think
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> back in the day, you had to mess with x.org for that
<dhq> now ?
<valorie> I dunno
<lordievader> dhq: xrandr ;)
<dhq> lets wikik
<lordievader> dhq: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/guerrilla-tactics-force-screen-mode-ubuntu
<valorie> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<lordievader> Meh, works perfectly for single screens too.
<valorie> yes, that seems an oddly formed linky
<dhq> this resolution is so bad
<dhq> i think i need to connect back to my tv and runxandr
<FlameReaper-PC> valorie: http://pastebin.com/BLHxUcKC << sudo do-release-upgrade output
<FlameReaper-PC> valorie: http://pastebin.com/VH0sEfKG << apt.log output
<lordievader> FlameReaper-PC: "Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu" is this the case?
<FlameReaper-PC> lordievader: the thing is I already downgraded to the bare minimum
<FlameReaper-PC> I mean, ppa purging
<FlameReaper-PC> quite a number of stuff
<Aquablue1704> Good morning ppl, I have a question concerning the new Kubuntu 14.04 LTS release. Every time I try to install something via the Muon Software Center, Kubuntu notifies me about the changes it will make. In this case it wants to remove "xserver-xorg-video-all". Is it safe to continue?
<lordievader> FlameReaper-PC: At this stage I'd go for a fresh install.
<FlameReaper-PC> lordievader: that would suck, and I don't really want to take the time for that
<lordievader> FlameReaper-PC: The amount of breakage apt predicts cost more time.
<lordievader> Aquablue1704: You probably don't want to remove that. What are you trying to install?
<FlameReaper-PC> I guess I'll hold back from upgrading for now...
<valorie> FlameReaper-PC: do you have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<valorie> that is a meta-package
<FlameReaper-PC> valorie: apparently that I do
<FlameReaper-PC> yes I do have it.
<valorie> I suggest `sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop`
<Unit193> dpkg -l | grep ^hi  see if you have anything there.  I suppose  apt-get install -f  doesn't help you?
<valorie> something is really broken
<Aquablue1704> @lordievader: The message pops up when I try to install anything from the Muon Software Center: Gimp, VLC, Steam etc. It doesn't matter what it is, it always wants to remove the "xserver-xorg-video-all" package. I am running on a fresh Kubuntu 14.04 64-bit installation.
<FlameReaper-PC> Unit193: dpkg -l | grep ^hi returns nothing, apt-get -f install also does nothing.
<lordievader> !info xserver-xorg-video-all
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-all (source: xorg): X.Org X server -- output driver metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.7+1ubuntu8 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Unit193> FlameReaper-PC: Well, that's a good thing, but bummer for the fix.
<lordievader> Aquablue1704: Hmm, it is only a meta package... There isn't anything else that it wants to remove too?
<lordievader> Unit193: What should "^hi" target?
<valorie> I have it installed though
<valorie> according to apt-cache policy
<Unit193> lordievader: dpkg -l  lists packages, first column is the status.  'hi' is 'held, installed'
<lordievader> Ah check.
<valorie> Aquablue1704: you can always install it later
<FlameReaper-PC> from the apt log, it seems to have problem with the KDE packages, Samba, and a number of other packages.
<Aquablue1704> @lord: I honestly don't know. Any way I could check that? The only thing it shows me is the message above and it tells me that changes are needed and that it's going to remove that package.
<lordievader> Aquablue1704: You could see if apt wants to remove it too. "sudo apt-get install vlc" for example.
<valorie> FlameReaper-PC: the thing is, you said your 13.10 was up to date
<valorie> instead, it seems really out of date
<FlameReaper-PC> Hmm
<valorie> do you have something pinned?
<FlameReaper-PC> I'll try reenabling updates with packages only from official channels
<FlameReaper-PC> valorie: last I checked, apt-get returns 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<Aquablue1704> @lord Terminal output tells me that vlc is missing some needed dependencies and that "xserver-xorg-video-all" depends on "xserver-xorg-video-nouveau" but it won't/can't or shouldn't be installed.
<Aquablue1704> I can copy and paste the terminal info but it's in German.
<lordievader> Aquablue1704: Didn't you say it was a fresh install?
<Unit193> `apt-cache policy` will list all the repos priorities, yes.
<Aquablue1704> @lord: Yea, I installed Kubuntu yesterday and so far I haven't been able to install anything else (for the reasons mentioned above).
<lordievader> Aquablue1704: Because I get the feeling it's broken :( can I see the apt output?
<Aquablue1704> @lord: I just tried sudo apt-get install gimp and the terminal output is almost identical to the info I get when trying to install VLC: Missing dependencies and the xserver-xorg-video-nouveau info.
<Aquablue1704> @lord: Sure, how can I show you the apt output?
<valorie> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Aquablue1704> Ah thx valorie.
<valorie> yw
<valorie> lots of fun and useful stuff in that bot
<lordievader> :)
<Aquablue1704> @lord: There you go -> http://imagebin.org/306443
<valorie> Aquablue1704: what lordievader means, is paste the whole command and output in there
<lordievader> Aquablue1704: You know you can use autocomplete on my nick right?
<valorie> copy by selecting
<lordievader> And yes, I'd like to see the full output.
<lordievader> Even though it is German I should be able to read it somewhat (I'm Dutch).
<Aquablue1704> Aaah kk, gotcha. Sorry for misunderstanding. I'm still a bit new to IRC and Kubuntu. :)
<valorie> it's fine, we all started as beginners
<valorie> some of us still are
<valorie> :-)
<Aquablue1704> Kk, so what's the command you want me to copy and paste into the terminal?
<lordievader> I know exactly how it feels, I'm a beginner with Gentoo. Most things I don't understand yet/
<lordievader> Aquablue1704: sudo apt-get install vlc
<Aquablue1704> @lord & valorie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7282137/
<lordievader> Aquablue1704: Try what apt suggests: sudo apt-get install -f
<valorie> it's not scary when apt tells you too
<Aquablue1704> Kk, I did as suggested and this is what it tells me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7282149/
<Aquablue1704> It wants to download and install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau.
<lordievader> Oh that's fine.
<shadowbroker> hello, someone please help me
<shadowbroker> i hit some Win + something combination and now its like my desktop reset
<valorie> !ask | shadowbroker
<ubottu> shadowbroker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<shadowbroker> all of my windows are gone and my background is the default
<valorie> oops, sorry
<valorie> by "reset", what do you mean?
<Aquablue1704> @lord: Kk, I installed it.
<shadowbroker> i think it switched workspaces or something, but i had a bunch of windows open
<shadowbroker> and now they're all gone from the taskbar
<shadowbroker> so i think im in another desktop or workspace or something
<shadowbroker> but none of the hotkeys for switching spaces are working for me
<Meerkat> shadowbroker, try ctrl+alt+ arrow keys
<shadowbroker> i have no idea where all of my stuff went O.o
<shadowbroker> tried that
<shadowbroker> nothing happens. i checked the settings and there is only 1 desktop
<Aquablue1704> @lord: Installation went fine -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7282162/ <- I'll try to install something via Muon now.
<shadowbroker> im on 14.04, if that matters
<tsimpson> you probably pressed Win+Tab, try Win+Shift+Tab to go back to the previous activity
<shadowbroker> i've confirmed through ps aux that my applications are still running
<shadowbroker> tsimpson: tried that too :(
<Aquablue1704> Ha! It worked! It actually worked! I can install apps like usual via Muon once again.
<shadowbroker> tsimpson: OH!
<shadowbroker> im not sure if the shortcut is broken
<shadowbroker> but i found the activity tab
<lordievader> Aquablue1704: Good to hear :)
<shadowbroker> and there are multiple there
<shadowbroker> one of which is called "Desktop"
<shadowbroker> the other is called "New Activity"
<Aquablue1704> Thx a bunch lord and val for the support you guys gave me. I really appreciate it.
<shadowbroker> i have no idea what i hit to create the new one, but win+shift+tab does *not* work
<valorie> right, those are standard, shadowbroker
<shadowbroker> the shortcuts dont work though?
<valorie> Aquablue1704: good to hear you are underway again
<valorie> the meta key obviously did....
<shadowbroker> apparently i managed to create two new activities without realizing it... and switching to one of them :/
<valorie> you can see the standard key combos in systemsettings
<shadowbroker> but i cant seem to toggle between them
<Aquablue1704> Kk guys, I have to go buy some meat. It's egg hunting weekend here in Germany. I'll be back in about one hour. Thx again for all the help!
<valorie> and some of those you can turn off or change
<FlameReaper-PC> Right, apparently there's one TINY package that stopped from updating, I should've suspected that earlier when I've seen recommendations to look for errors in /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log
<shadowbroker> valorie: which section? i cant seem to find it
<FlameReaper-PC> It's update-manager-kde.., wait, does the command line UI of the do-release-upgrade show what packages it's going to remove?
<valorie> up top, common appearance
<valorie> then shortcuts and gestures
<valorie> FlameReaper-PC: at some point it will, yes
<FlameReaper-PC> ok
<FlameReaper-PC> but removing 132 packages is a lot
<shadowbroker> hm. i dont see anything on all three lists pertaining to activities....
<shadowbroker> aaaah found it
<shadowbroker> global -> select component
<shadowbroker> apparently i hit meta + Q
<shadowbroker> while typing XP
<shadowbroker> well thanks for the help. i was about to freak out :P gotta sleep now that that is all taken care of
<lordievader> !pm | Aquablue1704
<ubottu> Aquablue1704: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<lordievader> Aquablue1704: I don't use Quassel, can't say.
<dhq> hey guys i am still stuggling on a crappy resolution after upgrade to 14.04 i tried playing with xrandr
<dhq> please help
<lordievader> dhq: Did you try the link I gave you?
<dhq> yes
<lordievader> dhq: And that didn't work?
<dhq> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<dhq> on 13.10 i have been using 1920x1080 resolution
<lordievader> dhq: Where did you get that error, what command?
<dhq> xrandr --addmode VGA-0 1920x1080_60.00
<lordievader> dhq: I guess the settings for that mode are incorrect (invalid parameter)
<dhq> xrandr --newmode "1920x1080_60.00"  173.00  1920 2048 2248 2576  1080 1083 1088 1120 -hsync +vsync
<dhq> this command executed fine
<dhq> the next one is a problem
<lordievader> dhq: That it executed fine does not mean the settings are correct.
<dhq> lordievader: so what do i do ?
<lordievader> dhq: Verify with the cvt commandthat the parameters are correct.
<dhq> i did that
<dhq> Modeline "1920x1080_60.00"  173.00  1920 2048 2248 2576  1080 1083 1088 1120 -hsync +vsync
<dhq> lordievader: i am confused
<lordievader> dhq: Refresh rate is supported?
<naftilos76> hi, i just saw that ruby 1.8 was deleted from the repos. Does anybody have any clue how i can install ruby 1.8.7 in 14.04?
<dhq> lordievader: how do i check that
<lordievader> dhq: It is probably listed in the manual of your monitor.
<dhq> mine is a tv and it does support
<lordievader> dhq: Hmm, odd. This might help you, be sure to read it fully before executing things: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=114933
<dhq> ok will do
<dhq> thanks :)
<dhq> lordievader:  I tried the command with scale the screen
<dhq> it works but he screen appeares stretched
<lordievader> dhq: Did you do the --fb first?
<lordievader> See the screenshot that is posted.
<dhq> lordievader: the half the image appears on the laptop screen
<lordievader> dhq: Are you talking about the screenshot of the post or your own display?
<dhq> my own
<lordievader> You only did the --fb command?
<dhq> i tried fb
<dhq> then i did the scale
<fcidraes> hi all, is there a guide to how to remaster ubuntu to kubuntu? the way kubuntu "is done"
<lordievader> Hmm, just a thought. It might be that the correct driver is not loaded. dhq Could you give me the output of "lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA"
<dhq> VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G84M [GeForce 8600M GT] (rev a1)
<dhq>         Subsystem: Dell Device 022e
<dhq>         Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<lordievader> dhq: That is the correct driver. Can you set the full-hd resolution in nvidia-xconfig?
<lordievader> Or however the utility is called these days.
<celtha> i have problems wit resolution on intel i5-4670 too
<dhq> lordievader: no i used to be able to
<lordievader> dhq: Does it error?
<dhq> no error it just acts funny
<lordievader> dhq: define acts funny.
<dhq> lordievader: should i download the binary from the nvidia site ?
<lordievader> dhq: What, why?
<dhq> and install it to my system to have the latest driver
<lordievader> dhq: I wouldn't do that.
<dhq> lordievader: so what do i do
<lordievader> dhq: Honestly, I'm starting to run out of ideas.
<lordievader> dhq: What resolution are you currently on?
<dhq> 1360x768
<dhq> on a 42" inch monitor
<lordievader> Did the nvidia config utility show 1920x1080?
<dhq> before it did
<dhq> now the max is 1360x768
<dhq> lordievader: i am gonna try building the new driver
<dhq> lets see if it help
<lordievader> Hope so.
<dhq> /quit
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tatanka14972>  hi
<lordievader> o/
<tatanka14972> i need solucion for gimp for kubuntu 14.04
<lordievader> tatanka14972: What is the problem?
<tatanka14972> elimina kde window manager all instalacion krita or gimp
<lordievader> !ve
<tatanka14972> all installation gimp or krita say: "elimination kde manager, kde desktop and kde workspace, but i need this kde
<tatanka14972> all installation gimp or krita say: "elimination kde manager, kde desktop and kde workspace". But, i need all KDE desktop app
<lordievader> !spain
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lordievader> tatanka14972: That is a very cryptic error message.
<tatanka14972> exist solution??
<tatanka14972> this message show when instalation. no error
<lordievader> tatanka14972: How are you trying to install it?
<tatanka14972> center soft muon
<tatanka14972> for center soft muon discover
<lordievader> tatanka14972: Ok, what does apt say about it? In a terminal run: sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get install gimp
<tatanka14972> but this only install gimp 2.8 and. i dont now if this install killing my desktop kde
<tatanka14972> lordievader i know for console install gimp
<lordievader> tatanka14972: I'm sorry, what?
<tatanka14972> but, i afraid to harm my kde
<lordievader> tatanka14972: Installing gimp doesn't do that. It will probably pull in some GTK deps but that is the worst it does.
<tatanka14972> lordievader, install the console ignores warning hurt my kde desktop and change without warning
<tatanka14972> lordievader, these insurance
<hkuieagle> my kde looks inconsistent after upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04, here is a screenshot:  http://snag.gy/PvGTL.jpg
<hkuieagle_> my kde looks inconsistent after upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04, here is a screenshot:  http://snag.gy/PvGTL.jpg
<lordievader> tatanka14972: I really have no idea what you are talking about.
<tatanka14972> lordievader look http://snag.gy/7bAXY.jpg
<lordievader> tatanka14972: Could you pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get install gimp" (don't remove those packages)
<lordievader> !paste | tatanka14972
<ubottu> tatanka14972: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tatanka14972> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<hkuieagle_> When I login as a guest, everything looks normal, seems like it's caused by some configurations. But it's no use to even if I delete .kde directory
<hkuieagle_> Anyone has encountered this problem or has some ideas?
<tatanka14972> ubottu, all started as bot, no???
<ubottu> tatanka14972: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tatanka14972> yeah, no problem
<Canid> Hi - did something stupid during upgrade and need help
<lordievader> Canid: What did you do?
<Canid> I didn't leave a note while kubuntu 14.04 upgrade was in progress (thought it would be done by morning)
<lordievader> And?
<Canid> Family came in - during clean-up phase I gather - and restarted it at a point when the screen went black
<Canid> Not it it stuck with the wrong display resolution
<lordievader> Canid: So where are you now?
<lordievader> Canid: Open a terminal and run: sudo apt-get install -f
<Canid> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<Canid> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Canid> (Want the full output?)
<lordievader> Canid: Yes, but use some paste service.
<lordievader> !paste | Canid
<ubottu> Canid: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Akishona> hi there
<Canid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7283946/
<Akishona> this message appeared when i tried to uninstall the package mentioned in the error message: The "openjdk-7-jre" package could not be marked for installation or upgrade:
<Akishona> i just upgraded from 1204lts to 14lts
<Canid> and xrandr output http://paste.ubuntu.com/7283958/
<Akishona> how can i unistall that package ?
<Akishona> i received that kind of message when i tried to remove kde im aka kde telepathy
<lordievader> Canid: Sounds like a driver is not properly installed, what is the output of "lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA"?
<Canid> I'll tell you in a second, I'm trying a different driver on the list
<Canid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7283987/
<Canid> It's listing the correct graphics card
<Canid> GeForce GTX 550 Ti is right, if memory serves
<lordievader> Canid: But no driver is loaded ;)
<lordievader> Installing and loading the driver will probably fix your resolution problem/
<Canid> it shows as installed in muon
<lordievader> Canid: Remove and reinstall.
<Canid> ok
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I would like to have information related to Kubuntu backports, is there a dedicated chan for their team?
<Canid> I can't remove all the dependancies
<lordievader> melodie: Ask away. Might very well be that people in here know.
<lordievader> Canid: Ehh, what dependencies?
<melodie> thanks lordievader
<Canid> libcuda1-331 and nvidia-libopencl1-331
<melodie> I have installed the kdepim suite in an Openbox branded Ubuntu 12.04.4 then upgraded to backport to get the 4.12 version which seemed better.
<lordievader> Canid: Meh, they can go too. With everything gone it should just fall back to nouveau.
<melodie> I would like to know if other than the kdepim packages pulled in by the meta package, there is something more I should install to have it all working flawlessly?
<Canid> The "libcuda1-331-updates" package could not be marked for installation or upgrade:
<melodie> ie: the semantic Nepomuk desktop is not started
<lordievader> Canid: Throw another, sudo apt-get install -f
<melodie> well the window from the Nepomuk server configuration states it is, while the Mail I am sending to another of my mail addresses as test states it is nont
<melodie> not
<Canid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7284052/
<lordievader> Canid: Wat that after an "sudo apt-get remove nvidia-<some-version>"?
<Canid> yes (though I did it from Muon)
<Canid> But like I said, it won't let me remove 2 of the 4 packages
<lordievader> Canid: I like apt for that, its more verbose.
<Canid> E: Unable to locate package libcuda-331-updates
<lordievader> Hmm, perhaps a apt-get update first.
<melodie> kde-minimal does not exist anymore? Has any meta package replaced it?
<Canid> Ran apt-get update and tried to remove libcuda again, same output
<Canid> nvm
<Canid> typo
<Canid> it's removing now
<Canid> Okay, going to reinstall them
<Canid> output of lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA is still the same as before
<lordievader> Canid: Did you reboot?
<lordievader> Or modprobe the driver?
<Canid> I didn't reboot - it didn't rpompt for that
<Canid> What is modprobing?
<lordievader> Canid: Used for loading drivers: sudo modprobe nvidia
<lordievader> Hmm, maybe it is not called that way.
<pnunn> Is anyone else having problems with kwin crashing every time they resume their laptop?
<Canid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7284199/
<lordievader> Well there is your problem, Canid
<Canid> Okie... how do I fix it? :D
<nightflier> Hi all, just dropping by testing my new 14.04 installation. Blown away that the dpi defaults and scaling are appropriate for a 1080p display. Awesome!
<DarthFrog> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-331-updates
<lordievader> Canid: Try a reboot, in the best case it is simply trying to load the previous install.
<DarthFrog> sudo apt-get install nvidia-331
<lordievader> DarthFrog: I think he has just done so.
<Canid> I did sudo apt-get install nvidia-331-updates    but otherwise yes
<Canid> Ok, restarting - I'll be back
<DarthFrog> I've never found the nvidia-xxx-updates to be worth the hassle.
<Canid> still the same output from modprobe nvidia
<lordievader> Hmm, perhaps a purge -> reboot -> install works?
<Canid> Can you be a bit more explicit with the instruction? *Canid is only a Linux Grasshopper*
<lordievader> Canid: apt-get purge nvidia-<version> &&reboot&&apt-get install nvidia-<version?
<lordievader> ?=>
<bjrohan> I was on here briefly about 12 hours ago, but didn't have time to work through the help. When I now use Muon Update Manager, it lists a LOT of programs to update, and when I say install updates, it says it is waiting for the config file, and doesn't go anywhere
<bjrohan> suggestions
<Canid> Ok
<shaikadzari> Hi everyone
<Canid> restarting
<shaikadzari> Just made the upgrade to 14.04, not being a fan of lightdm, I'm checking the alternative
<melodie> hi shaikadzari
<shaikadzari> KDM seems to be retired
<shaikadzari> Was checking SDDM
<melodie> what is it that you don't like in lightdm? the new look of lightdm?
<shaikadzari> any opinion?
<melodie> not very nice looking, might be improved in the future?
<shaikadzari> I don't like the look and feel. Also, using 2 screen with different resolution
<melodie> shaikadzari opinion when I will have booted a 14.04 in a few minutes
<shaikadzari> the login box is wrong
<melodie> shaikadzari do you need the login screen? If not you could boot directly to the desktop
<melodie> yes, it feels weird
<yofel> there's a more simply layout for lightdm that you can switch to in the settings
<yofel> *simple
<shaikadzari> I prefer to enter a password. I'm using encryptd home
<yofel> kdm, while still supposed to work, doesn't get much testing
<melodie> yofel say?
<shaikadzari> Also, my laptop is resolution is 3200x1800
<melodie> and what about consolekit for authentication isn't that here anymore?
<shaikadzari> login box is very small :)
<yofel> consolekit is gone, it's logind now
<melodie> yofel how can I check if my session is active?
<shaikadzari> I may try to buidl this : https://github.com/sddm/sddm
<melodie> loginctl is the answer :p
<yofel> good to know ^^
<melodie> loginctl session-status <ID>
<melodie> " loginctl list-sessions " gives the ID
<melodie> among else
<melodie> loginctl --help is very full
<melodie> shaikadzari when using another login manager you will need to check if you have an active session, this is why I was fiddling with loginctl which I didn't know about until yofel told me about logind
<melodie> because if your session is not active, there are things you won't be able to do, not having the autorisations
<melodie> it can be accessing to internal drives, to usb drives or else
<shaikadzari> Hum, I'm confused. Should it not be the job of SDDM to do that ?
<melodie> shaikadzari this depends how well or bad it is configured
<melodie> I have tested slim and nodm in Precise and I met with this issue, not active session, no access to other internal drives (other distros besides the one in use)
<yofel> sddm should have proper logind support as it's rather new, so I would believe it'll handle it fine
<melodie> yofel is it packaged for Trusty?
<yofel> no
<melodie> yofel and do you know if that could depend of the pam authentication modules?
<yofel> there's RFP in debian and a needs-packaging bug on launchpad. But so far nobody took it up
<melodie> slim in Archlinux has a pam module and I use Slim with no issue, but not in Ubuntu Precise
<Canid> lordievader: The purge & reboot worked - screen came back normal...
<Canid> ...then nvidia-331-updates broke it again
<Canid> so I purged and rebooted again
<DarthFrog> so don't install the -updates version.
<Canid> and this time tried nvidia-331 (no updates)
<Canid> and it's booted properly
<Canid> BUT
<Canid> lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA         shows the driver in use as nouveau
<DarthFrog> Run "sudo nvidia-xconfig".
<Canid> even though driver management says it's using nvidia-331
<Canid> ok
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> i first installed ubuntu and then installed kubuntu-desktop from apt, now how do i disable gnome related things ?
<Canid> sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<melodie> silv3r_m00n you might have a hard time, although with some patience and luck...
<melodie> silv3r_m00n I have done a lot of distro customization since the last years, and I would not have proceeded that way
<silv3r_m00n> melodie: it was wrong to do it like that, isnt it ?
<melodie> not wrong, just you have used the difficult way
<silv3r_m00n> melodie: i would be careful next time, but i have been continuing this installation for years now
<melodie> you have to fire Synaptic and filter "gnome", then remove the gnome components, but you might break the install
<lordievader> Canid: What happens when you try to modprobe it, same error?
<Canid> modprobe: FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<lordievader> Canid: Did you purge it again?
<silv3r_m00n> melodie: i dont want to remove gnome, i would rather keep it, just want to disable gnome things that might creep behind kde
<melodie> silv3r_m00n what about installing Kubuntu and upgrading, or install Trusty server if Kubuntu Trusty is not yet available, then build on it?
<yofel> you can't modprobe nvidia while nouveau is loaded btw.
<yofel> Canid: what does 'dkms status' say?
<lordievader> yofel: Ah, didn't know that.
<Canid> I purged - installed w. updates, purged, installed without updates - haven't purged again
<silv3r_m00n> melodie: i already have lot of things on this machine, fresh install would be costly
<melodie> silv3r_m00n you mean gnome-settings-daemon, gnome-keyring, and I don't know what other gnome stuff ? Install htop, start htop in console and look what gnome processes are running?
<silv3r_m00n> i just noticed that few icons pop in the taskbar area that are specific to gnome
<lordievader> Canid: So the non-updates should be installed?
<silv3r_m00n> melodie: yeah may be those, let me check
<melodie> silv3r_m00n for icons, there is a simple way
<Canid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7284419/
<melodie> you create a folder having for name "applications" in /home/you/.local/share
<silv3r_m00n> melodie: i got this, http://pastie.org/9093485
<Canid> lordievader: yes. And they are selected in the driver manager
<yofel> hm, not good. all lines should look like the vboxhost one
<melodie> you copy the desktop file related to icons from /usr/share/applications to ~/.local/share/applications (copy as user)
<melodie> and in the user side you add a line in the files such as this:
<yofel> Canid: does 'sudo dkms autoinstall' do anything?
<Canid> I'm not sure how much of a problem it is at this point though... I mean the display is correct. I'm just concerned that it will effect my brother's use of Blender (3D rendering software)
<melodie> Hidden=true
<melodie> no more annoyed
<lordievader> Canid: It will, 3d isn't one of the strengths of nouveau
<Canid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7284441/
<melodie> <silv3r_m00n> melodie: i got this, http://pastie.org/9093485
<lordievader> Canid: Can you install those headers ;)
<melodie> silv3r_m00n you can find to what package each belongs to, ie:
<melodie> silv3r_m00n "dpkg -S gdm-simple-slave"
<melodie> will display a list, in which you should find the name of the package
<Canid> E: Package 'linux-headers-3.8.0-29-generic' has no installation candidate
<yofel> Canid: what release are you on?
<melodie> silv3r_m00n "at-spi2-registryd" is probably a file from the ati-spi package, not sure if you can remove it safely, you have to try and see what it would pull out
<melodie> and same for goa-daemon : "dpkg -S goa-daemon" will give you information
<Canid> 14.04  ... that's how this whole problem got started, with a bad upgrade
<silv3r_m00n> melodie: i think i would leave it
<yofel> ok, 3.8 was the raring kernel I believe, which you won't find anymore
<silv3r_m00n> sounds too complex
<yofel> Canid: please make sure 'linux-image-generic' is installed
<yofel> linux-headers-generic too while at it
<melodie> silv3r_m00n you can type the command lines and paste them to pastebin, I might be able to help you
<melodie> I mean paste the output
<Canid> restarting after linux-image-generic      headers failed though
<yofel> uhm, headers failing isn't good...
<lordievader> Wonder why the headers failed.
<melodie> do you have a version number which mismatches?
<Canid> DKMS: install completed.
<Canid> OKay... what now?
<Canid> dkms status shows nvidia-304, 304.117, 3.13.0-24-generic, x86_64: installed
<Canid> but lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA
<Canid> still says the kernel driver in use is nouveau
<Canid1> It says I just left the room... but I'm still here...
<Canid1> lordievader: any more suggestions? It's still using nouveau as the driver
<BluesKaj> Canid1, try sudo lshw -C video , look for configuration:
<Canid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7284666/
<BluesKaj> Canid, ok that cpnfirms it. Which nvidia gpu do you have ?
<BluesKaj> confirms
<Canid> The one it says in the pastebin .... GeForce GTX 550 Ti
<BluesKaj> right
<lordievader> Canid: Have you restarted after the dkms thing?
<Canid> Nope. I'll reboot again... here goes
<Mekzholan> Hi, I have with 14.04 a very annoying bug in firefox and couldn't find anyone else with it: typing in a input field of a web page every few keys (inkl. arrow keys!) are replaced by some letters. E.g. typing "kubuntu" could end up as "kurfbuntr"...
<Mekzholan> => Does anyone else have such a problem? Does a bug tracker entry exist?
<Canid> driver is still nouveau
<Mekzholan> Oh, and right now firefox doesn't react anymore :(
<BluesKaj> Canid, that gpu should be able to run the 331 driveras it shows here http://www.geforce.com/drivers.  Run sudo apt-get install nvidia-331
<Canid> BluesKaj: I had the same problem with he 331 drivers... that's why I tried 304 (last time I tried to get the drivers working for blender, the old version worked, but not the new one)
<lordievader> Canid: Really strange, I don't know what the problem could be.
<BluesKaj> on 14.04?
<lordievader> After installing the headers have you reinstalled the driver?
<Canid> But my Kubuntu 14.04 upgrade broke my driver config
<Canid> Nope... I'll try that now
<Canid> I'll purge again
<lordievader> Canid: Just to be safe, purge, reboot, install
<PasNox> Hi, i have upgraded from saucy to trusty, but i have bug problems during the upgrade. after tweaking a bit i hd something working. I can see i have kde 4.13, but kde-workspace and kde-window-manager are marked 4.11 ... is it normal ?
<PasNox> looking into packages, ii can see a lot of 4.11 installed packages, and 4.13 ones..
<PasNox> is kde-workspace and kde-window-manager still packages for kde sc 4.13 ? can i uninstall them safety ?
<Canid> no luck - still on the nouveau driver
<lordievader> Canid: Too bad, I'm out of ideas... :(
<soee> PasNox: it is part of KDE
<soee> hi lordievader
<PasNox> soee: ok, thanks
<PasNox> soee: what is your kde-workspace installed package version ?
<soee> PasNox: 4.11.9-ubuntu6
<soee> *8
<PasNox> ah still not 4.13, strange xD
<PasNox> so all is ok for me.
<PasNox> thanks
<Canid> lordievader: I really appreciate the help - at least my screen resolution is fixed!
<lordievader> Hey soee
<soee> PasNox: you want to activate propriety drivers ?
<Canid> I just hope it won't effect blender too much... but I'll leave it for now then
<FReaper-PC> And after a few hours passed, goodbye Saucy, hello Trusty. :)
<soee> :)
<FReaper-PC> Thanks everyone for the tips and help.
<PasNox> soee: no, i already have them ;)
<soee> PasNox: ye ssorry it was to Canid
<BluesKaj> Canid, edit this file by adding nouveau to the bottom  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf . it will blacklist the nouveau driver and the nvidia driver should install successfully after reboot.
<BluesKaj> oops he left , that's good , need to s
<BluesKaj> correct
<claydoh> PasNox: not every songe kde bit saw updates to to 4.13, so what you see for kde-workspace is actually correct. They don't push out the whole kit and kaboodle for every new release now, just what they have updated
<PasNox> claydoh: ah ok! thanks for the informations
<claydoh> still confusing though :)
<PasNox> anyboday having working flashplugin-nonfree with trusty 64bits ?
<FReaper-PC> anyone using and reenabled the kubuntu backports ppa?
<FReaper-PC> I'd like to update right away :)
<PasNox> i have activated it - no problems
<PasNox> but i'm having libegl1-mesa upgrade problems, it conflict with kde-workspace / kde-window-manager
<PasNox> but that's xorg edger ppa -
<soee> PasNox: if you are using chromium  browser try peppee flash
<soee> *pepper
<PasNox> yep i just see that - thanks
<soee> also i do not recomment to use xorg edger ppa
<rvdv> Using phpmyadmin I see an error about mcrypt not being loaded ... I have the package installed. Seems this bug already is there since 13.10 ... due to some site saying i needed to put mcrypt.so as extensions in php.ini ... apache is now complaining about wanting the ssl module ...
<soee> rvdv: yes because of license
<rvdv> But i do not want ssl
<rvdv> ?? soee.. you have more info about that?
<soee> rvdv: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19446679/mcrypt-not-present-after-ubuntu-upgrade-to-13-10
<soee> create the symbolic link etc. and it shoudl work
<rvdv> soee: still get an error "Cannot find module ssl"
<rvdv> symlink seemd already being there
<rvdv> a2query -m ssl says the ssl module is disabled
<HarryRSole> I'm a long time Linux user but I just started using Kubuntu and the mail client is not easy for me to use. Like opening an attachment in Kmail, I'm stumped, can someone help?
<HarryRSole> I don't see any icons or anything to click on to open the attachment
<HarryRSole> I suppose that it's just something that I automatic should know, right
<HarryRSole> Hello
<BluesKaj> HarryRSole,, is this workplace pc?
<HarryRSole> No, it's my wife's pc.
<HarryRSole> I just installed Kubuntu 14.4 and I was trying to get everything set up for her. Then she brings the computer to me asking how to open an attachment and I didn't see anything obvious.
<HarryRSole> Actually I looked high and low and it's not obvious to me at all.
<BluesKaj> kmail has somebugs so I don't use it, mostly to do with the akonadi server...personally use thunderbird and I know it opens attachments
<HarryRSole> She's always used Thunderbird and liked it fine, although I was look hard at kmail and kontact more for the functionality of being a personal organizer.
<HarryRSole> I checked the box to leave messages on the server and it pulled everything off the server and in turn she lost everything off of her phone. KOpps,,,,Ks*^t,,,she's pissed!
<shaikadzari> Hey everyone, how can I disable or stop baloo ?
<shaikadzari> apt-get remove baloo does not seem to be a good idae :D
<tatanka14972> hi please what is kubuntu chat in spanish?
<tatanka14972> IRC chat kubuntu in spanish??
<shaikadzari> maybe looking here : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SpanishTeam
<shaikadzari> I don't understand spanish so I can't say if this page is helpful or not...
<tatanka14972> spanish for this chat IRC
<OerHeks> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tatanka14972> i dont remember #kubuntu.es????
<OerHeks> nice, ubottu with ubuntu factoids...
<OerHeks> :-D
<tatanka14972> ok #kubuntu-es
<tatanka14972> nice thanks
<shaikadzari> Any suggestions for my question above?
<aantonic> hello
<aantonic> can anyone help me with installing falsh in Kubuntu 14.04?
<aantonic> hello anybody home?
<shaikadzari> I'm here
<shaikadzari> you mean flash?
<aantonic> yeah adobe flash plugin, how to install
<aantonic> with tar or some other way
<shaikadzari> apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<shaikadzari> should get the job done
<tatanka14972> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<aantonic> oh ok thankx, how about if i need to update it later
<shaikadzari> The package will update automatically
<shaikadzari> using muon updater or apt-get
<shaikadzari> no need to do it by hand
<tatanka14972> canal kubuntu in spanish??
<aantonic> thanx
<shaikadzari> you're welcome
<tatanka14972> shaikadzari please, canal kubuntu spanish??
<shaikadzari> hum, sorry, I'm a simple user like you
<shaikadzari> Do you have any issue? Can you try to ask your question here?
<lordievader> tatanka14972: You where already given: #ubuntu-es
<shaikadzari> ok, to answer my own question : echo 'Indexing-Enabled=false' >> $HOME/.kde4/share/config/baloofilerc
<shaikadzari> kill baloo
<shaikadzari> seems to work
<apss> Hi...
<apss> A u ok
<tatanka14972> lordievader yeah i have #ubuntu-es
<tatanka14972> thanks
<mfilipe> what is the package to install network-manager in kde4?
<mfilipe> plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<mfilipe> :)
<skreech_> mfilipe: thanks :)
<mfilipe> ;)
<melodie> I've tried Kdepim 4.13 in Ubuntu 14.4 just now, unfortunately it seems to provide "Create new groups" but no entry to add addresses to groups created
<melodie> not found
<melodie> in Kaddressbook (if someone has a clue? In the version 4.12 from backports / Ubuntu 12.04 the "create groups" button was greyed)
<Guest11064> hi all, what does it mean when a keyboard and mouse stops working at login screen of a fresh install of Kubuntu 13.10?
<surfz^> hey all, i installed Kubnutu 14.04 by mistake
<surfz^> i guess i thought it was the main distro they were showcasing on the landing page of Kubuntu.org
<surfz^> i meant to download and install 13.10
<surfz^> i'd like to keep 14.04, how stable is it?
<chachan> surfz^: how does it look so far? :p
<surfz^> chachan: it's pretty good, smooth and fast
<surfz^> i have my essential applications running, no hickups yet
<surfz^> hopefully it stays that way :)
<chachan> surfz^: then have fun :)
<cjwelborn> I am so confused, and pissed at the same time. I did a release upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04, it wrecked my Apache setup (due to Python3.4 being the default), but thats okay I can fix it. What really sucks is my laptop is very slow. Delays when starting programs, delays between keyboard/mouse activity.
<cjwelborn> I think baloo is doing it
<roney_> cjwelborn, I was having the same problems
<cjwelborn> Is baloo something I can disable? I don't know anything about it really. I think nepumok (spelling?) didn't have this problem.
<roney_> disabled baloo everything went back to normal
<roney_> you can't actually disable it
<cjwelborn> roney_: did you uninstall/remove baloo, or disable it through other means?
<roney_> cjwelborn, I added my home folder to the places I don't it to index
<roney_> made the trick for me
<roney_> I don't want it to index*
<cjwelborn> roney_: i see, that would probably help me because my home folder is huge. I'm gonna look into it.
<roney_> good luck
<cjwelborn> roney_: thanks man, I read up on baloo, and adding ~/ to the ignored list. It kinda stops baloo in it's tracks, which is exactly what I needed. It worked well for me. I just rebooted, and there is no more crazy memory usage happening. What were they thinking with that? Geez..
<roney_> cjwelborn, I share your feelings ...
<andy123> and so do I. It didnt use much memory or CPU for me, but the disk I/O was WAY too big.
<andy123> sudo iotop shows that
<cjwelborn> hmm.. I just installed iotop. I didn't know about that one. Could come in handy in the future. Baloo was using more and more memory, everything was way too slow and Chrome would crash with a 'Not enough memory to load page" error. It sucked.
<cjwelborn> So it made searching for answers and fixing my apache problem very frustrating. Problem solved though, thank god.
<cjwelborn> I have 4GB of RAM, not that great, but surely enough to run Kubuntu under normal circumstances.
<andy123> I had similar problems when I was compiling OpenFOAM in parallel in my home folder. it got slower and slower
<Etriaph> Anyone having an issue in 14.04 where the icon set  you chose to use doesn't take the next time you login?
<Etriaph> I'm using Compass as an icon set, and when I login it defaults to the default icons
<Etriaph> I can switch it back, but it's annoying
<lordievader> cjwelborn: Sysstat is also nice for keeping a look on what your system is doing.
<cjwelborn> lordievader: ::looking at sysstat:: , thanks for the tip.
<dougl> I had a usable cups config in 2 clicks on my 14.04 install
<pez_> hi
<Guest19864> how much space is needed to upgreade from 12.04 to 14.04?
<Guest19864> i have a 10G partition (and a separate /home)
<valorie> Guest19864: space really isn't an issue
<valorie> if you have enough room for 12.04, you have enough room
<Guest19864> but it is
<valorie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TrustyUpgrades/Kubuntu/12.04LTS
<Guest19864> distro update says it needs another 13.8 G space
<valorie> !
<valorie> where are you seeing this error message?
<valorie> and describe exactly what you did
<andy123> my root partition is 13G. 10G may only be enough, when you need few additional packages
<Guest19864> after upgrade tool has started and before the package changes window
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-HP-Pavilion-dv7-Notebook-PC': Running inside KDE 4.13.0 on Ubuntu 14.04, Trusty Tahr powered by Linux 3.13.0-24-generic, CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II P960 Quad-Core Processor at 800-1800/1800 MHz, RAM: 5045/5712 MB, Storage: 424/528 GB, 212 procs, 25.48h up
<valorie> is mine
<valorie> I guess I have a lot of space, and have never run into this issue
<valorie> I hope someone who has dealt with small HD space will speak up
<Guest19864> i see
<Guest19864> thanks for the help
<valorie> well, I didn't help much
<valorie> i hope someone else can
<Guest19864> at least you tried :)
<Guest19864> tx
<Guest19864> bye
<alesan> hi, how can I start the upgrade to 14.04 manually?
<melodie> alesan simple
<melodie> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<melodie> with images! :D
<alesan> it says: unable to get exclusive lock
<alesan> when I select the upgrade option from the muon
<alesan> melodie, I do not have gnome
<melodie> neither do I
<alesan> so why is the link you gave me relevant?
<melodie> alesan type in the console:
<alesan> ok
<melodie> update-manager -d
<melodie> alesan because whatever desktop you have, you can have update-manager installed, provided it is an ubuntu
<melodie> so you can figure out how to start update-manager
<alesan> The program 'update-manager' is currently not installed. bla bla
<melodie> alesan do you know how to install it?
<alesan> I am not sure I want to install it let's see the dependancies
<melodie> alesan you don't care about the depends, you can always remove them later
<alesan> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<alesan> E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<melodie> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<alesan> the same problem I was experiencing before
<melodie> do you have Synaptic opened?
<alesan> no I do not even have it installed
<melodie> if not: remove /var/cache:apt/archives/lock
<melodie> sudo rm if not: remove /var/cache:apt/archives/lock
<melodie> sudo rm /var/cache:apt/archives/lock
<melodie> and you are good to go
<melodie> sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<melodie> I had a : in the middle, not good
<melodie> who has put up the version of Ubuntu that you have?
<alesan> fuser is telling me that "/usr/bin/python /tmp/ubuntu-release-upgrader-l1av41/trusty --mode=desktop --frontend=DistUpgradeViewKDE" is holding the lock
<melodie> alesan are you good, did you remove the lock?
<alesan> no, as there is a process that still has it open
<alesan> I kiled that process and now the lock's gone
<melodie> good
<alesan> let's see if muon works now
<melodie> what is muon ?
<alket> software manager, install, remove, update etc.
<melodie> don't start too many processes if you want to upgrade easily
<melodie> why don't you install from console?
<melodie> sudo apt-get install update-manager
<alesan> melodie, you are on #kubuntu and you... do not know what is muon?
<melodie> simple and faster
<melodie> alesan I had to ask questions about kdepim, I'm not a kde user
<melodie> I use Openbox for all needs
<melodie> and Openbox goes along well with Lxde, with Gnome and with KDE as well
<melodie> nice friendly versatile window manager
<valorie> muon will update
<valorie> you don't need update manager
<valorie> of course you can always update from the cli as well
<melodie> hi valorie :)
<valorie> hi melodie
<melodie> I didn't know you were a KDE user :)
<valorie> oh yes, for many years
<valorie> over 10 I guess
<melodie> I always manage, as long as there is a console/konsole/terminal :D
<melodie> ok :)
<valorie> sure, that's faster
<valorie> but it's great that people have easy gui ways to do things
<melodie> ValicekB I have a story about that
<alesan> guys - maybe you do not understand that apt-get was giving me a E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<valorie> yes, I understand
<valorie> usually one can just wait that out
<valorie> probably more healthy than killing the process, etc.
<melodie> I was a newbie, just a few months using a computer and linux boxes and I had Ubuntu Hoary in the hands since a few months, when I met my boy-friend who was an advanced user.
<melodie> he was completely lost in the gnome menus and stuff of the desktop
<alket> valorie: I agree
<melodie> I finally felt completely pitiful and hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 for him. XD
<melodie> so that he'd be more comfortable (which I was not in consoles at that time)
<valorie> alesan: www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-14.04 gives you some possibilities, depending on from what you are upgrading
<melodie> valorie at that time that felt very funny, as a newbie I could manage my way in the desktop.. him had to have a console.
<valorie> this is why the gui is important
<valorie> if we want more users
<melodie> valorie and very conscious of that, because my clients are very end users
<valorie> alesan: did that help?
<melodie> I was sticking here hoping for a miracle with the kdepim suite, but I don't find happiness with it either
<valorie> miracle?
<melodie> I have tried several versions from it up to the 4.13
<valorie> what difficulty are you having, melodie?
<melodie> a gui app which allows using addressbook with categories to send mails to small groups of people interested to attend to some events
<valorie> yes
<melodie> something to really replace fully and reliably Outlook Express on the desktop of that man who is a client and a friend at same time
<valorie> good idea, yes
<valorie> you say you don't find happiness -- what is the difficulty?
<melodie> I have seen "create new group" in version 4.12 installed from backports in 12.04, but the button was grayed, so I have started Ubuntu Trusty which I had in a vbox and there installed the kdepim suite,
<melodie> I am explaining just now
<valorie> ok
<melodie> in the 4.13 the button was not grayd, but once the category created it does not appear anywhere: no way to create categories where you can easily put inside a bunch of contacts imported from elsewhere
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> sounds like a definite bug
<valorie> I suggest asking in #kontact
<melodie> the only use I have found to address the current problem, is that kaddressbook has been the only program able to import then convert a file coming from "contacts" from w7, and exported there to csv
<valorie> unfortunately this is Easter weekend in Europe, so it may be very slow
<melodie> valorie perhaps tomorrow then or other days
<valorie> right
<melodie> it's midnight here and I have also battled with the Evolution groupware
<valorie> but this is where you'll find the developers
<melodie> other issues there
<melodie> I am too tired now :)
<melodie> battle lasts since several days
<valorie> here we simply package it, and afaik none of our team is involved with PIM development
<valorie> also you might look in bugs.kde.org and see if this has been reported
<valorie> and add your information
<melodie> you information is good because I didn't know about the #kontact chan, so I keep it in mind
<valorie> great!
<melodie> sure
<melodie> I just come back from a bug report at gnome, I will but not all in a raw, this is quite tiring :D
<valorie> it can be, yes
<valorie> but really useful input for the devels
<melodie> less tiring to put the guy back to a windows in virtualbox ...
<melodie> XD
<valorie> and built-in testing base from those who report the bug
<melodie> valorie hopefully useful, hopefully it leads some day to improvements
<valorie> I don't know win at all anymore
<valorie> I would be lost
<valorie> and I don't want to spend the time to learn it again
<melodie> well the OS is crummy and comes with apps that work well (when the basis does not fail)
<melodie> I spend the less time possible in any Windows OS
<melodie> this is a pain to me
<melodie> valorie it has been nice talking with you. I will wish you a good evening and here will call it a night for me. :)
<melodie> see you! and thanks for your pointer.
<Etriaph> valorie: Are you a Kubuntu user or do you contribute to Kubuntu?
<valorie> both
<Etriaph> Then I want to thank you :)
<valorie> I've been a user for many years, although I can't recall how long
<valorie> started contributing a few years ago, and love the team
<Etriaph> I've been using KDE since 0.92
<valorie> you are welcome!
<valorie> wow!
<valorie> I was using KDE from the 3.x sometime
<Etriaph> I switched to just Enlightenment or WindowMaker (I switched back and forth) for a while to
<valorie> now very much involved in KDE as well
<Etriaph> Just because my hardware wasn't great.
<Etriaph> Plasma Desktop is the smartest move they ever made.
<valorie> I've tried other desktops, but come back to KDE within the day
<valorie> and the community is home
<Etriaph> I played with the latest GNOME, just because I want to give it an honest shot, but I get frustrated within 30 minutes
<valorie> Etriaph: can we take this to offtopic?
<valorie> #kubuntu-offtopic
<Etriaph> Ah, sure :)
<Danny> hello
<valorie> how can we help ya Danny-gone
<KRocco> Hello
<ziew> hi, how to enable java with chromium? (java is installed and it works with firefox)
<rocco> im still on K-12.04!!!!
<rocco> reaaly need the update??
<rocco> really*
<bprompt> ziew:     maybe about:plugins ?
<bprompt> rocco:     do you ?
<ziew> bprompt: there is no java listed there
<rocco> im happy with 12.04, is not perfect but works bprompt
<bprompt> rocco:   so am I =)
<rocco> i just update KDE
<rocco> 4.12.3
<rocco> 4.13 is not around...
<bprompt> hmmm right... I did install 14.04 with kde 4.12.97    and I didn't see much difference between that and 4.08   and one app I use didn't go so....I saw no need to stick with it
<valorie> rocco: www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-14.04
<rocco> thanks valorie
<rocco> im too lazy to upgrade..
<valorie> it does take awhile, for sure
<rocco> yeah..
<valorie> easier than installing anew, though
<rocco> right
<bprompt> ziew:     hmm    iirc  14.04 uses oracle's java 8, which is downloadable from oracle -> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/install-oracle-java-8-in-ubuntu-via-ppa.html
<valorie> my son says the opposite; installing is quick and he'd rather do that
<rocco> he is young Xd
<valorie> ziew: what isn't working in chromium?
<ziew> java
<valorie> that's what I use, and I haven't seen anyproblems
<ziew> do i have to instal java-8 instead -7 at 14.04?
<bprompt> hmmm well, for me I'd rather do anew.... the .iso is 1gb so no biggie
<valorie> what specifically isn't working though?
<bprompt> ziew:     afaik 14.04 requires 8
<ziew> chromium do not see java
<ziew> java works with firefox
<valorie> to do *what* specifically?
<olimpic> \server irc.irc-hispano.org
<valorie> olimpic: you'll need to do that command in your irc client
<valorie> right now, you're in freenode IRC
<bprompt> in irc is usually  -> /server .....
<ziew> bprompt: how to install java8 on 14.04?
<valorie> bprompt: does that *change* servers, or just add another?
<rocco> brb..
<bprompt> valorie:    depends on the client, on say xchat  iirc it just loads another on another tab
<valorie> cool, I've never tried that
<valorie> I set it up in the konversation options to join 3 servers
<bprompt> on other irc clients like mirc, it simply quits the current and loads the new one, in mirc you'd have to do ... I think is /mserver   or so
<valorie> I'll try it next time i want to chat on oftc, maybe
<valorie> also, I usually see server/channel like: irc://irc.freenode.net/kubuntu
<ziew> i've installed java8 on 14.04. - how to enable it in chromium?
#kubuntu 2014-04-20
<nishchal> hello??
<u19809> hi all I cannot get rid of the grub2 boot menu ... using 14.04
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> I installed kubuntu 14.04 , but can nit start calligra (word) on this version !!!
<mah454> this paste : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7288746/
<mah454> nobody help me ?
<roney_> nobody, so sad
<valorie> mah454: sec and I will try it too
<valorie> u1
<valorie> oops
<valorie> u19809: are you saying you get to grub, and then can't login?
<valorie> pfff
<captain_haddock> Hi
<roney_> hi
<pslinux> hello
<arestoff> тут по-русски говорят?
<pslinux> exit
<jacky> err
<jacky> is there a russian ubuntu channel?
<Unit193> !ru | arestoff
<ubottu> arestoff: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<arestoff> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<arestoff> sh*t
<jacky> lmfao
<hafiz_> ada orang indonesia disini???
<Unit193> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<hafiz_> tapi itu room kok sepi yah
<Etriaph> Running docky on my desktop and am encountering a strange behavior
<Etriaph> When I first login the icons on the dock are the stock KDE icons; however, I use Compass.  If I switch my icon theme to something other than Compass and back again, docky updates properly, just not on first login
<valorie> is this a gtk application?
<valorie> if so I think there is a gtk-theming thing
<valorie> but I always use stock, so ....
<valorie> maybe somebody else knows, but IRC tonight is like a graveyard at midnight
<Etriaph> Oh, well I did find a setting under GTK for icon theme
<valorie> did that help?
<Etriaph> It defaults to Oxygen
<Etriaph> But I can't select my theme
<valorie> that's strange
<Shaan7> anyone else unable to start a chat using KDE Telepathy IM on Kubuntu 14.04?
<Etriaph> Well, Compass isn't present in the list
<Etriaph> It's Oxygen themes (2) and Hi-color
<valorie> passing strange
<Etriaph> But I think they are GTK specific themes
<Etriaph> So it adds a default Oxygen GTK-compatible Icon theme
<Etriaph> k, gonna test this out
<Etriaph> OK, that works :)
<Etriaph> Now is the only way to change the lock-screen background still to hack in a new version of Elarun?
<Etriaph> It's the last thing I have to do tonight before I sleep to customize all of this :)
<valorie> hmmm, that I don't know
<valorie> I either use the stock or asquiaquarium
<Etriaph> Well I can't find a way to configure it
<valorie> !lock-screen
<valorie> ubottu doesn't know
<valorie> I think lock screen is kwin, if that helps your googling
<Etriaph> https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=110039#p293799
<Etriaph> Arcane, but it works rather well :)
<valorie> looks like there are simple and complicated ways both
<lordievader> Good morning.
<rcw2> mornin'
<lordievader> Hey rcw2, how are you?
<rcw2> alright, you?
<lordievader> Doing okay, still waking up for a bit.
<rcw2> im trying to wake up my laptop's connection to the internet here
<lordievader> rcw2: Cable or wifi?
<Akishona> hi guys!
<lordievader> o/
<Gregor3000> settign new software channels fetching is complete - stuck at 9% so much for the smooth upgrade...
<Akishona> i upgraded my kubu box to 14lts. now every time when i start my computer  have to manually set up my network connection
<Akishona> i have a couple of network connections. instead of going on the right connection the network manager is selecting another one
<Gregor3000> at least you managed to finish the upgrade :-) what is the network card? wireless, wired?
<Gregor3000> aha wi-fi?
<Akishona> did you run in similar problem?
<Gregor3000> the "wrong one" might have stronger signal and is unlocked?
<Gregor3000> no i am stuck on upgarde.
<SuperFireAl> Is Kubuntu packed with the amazon spyware?
<valorie> no
<valorie> we don't have unity at all
<SuperFireAl> Anything else that would use random bandwidth ?
<Akishona> another problem is that when i'm starting my laptop(cold boot) the keyboard is not working and i need to attach an usb keyboard to be able to restart or work. any idea why this happens ?
<valorie> SuperFireAl: I can't imagine what
<Akishona> this is random
<valorie> Gregor3000: how long as it been "stuck"?
<Gregor3000> oh i reset it. it was completely stuck. had to take the batery out
<valorie> one of my laptops seemed to be stuck for quite awhile, but it finished right along with the other box
<valorie> oh my
<Gregor3000> yeah
<Gregor3000> what is the upgrade command? sudo do-release-upgrade -c?
<valorie> -d
<valorie> although you don't need that now
<valorie> the d
<valorie> since it is released
<valorie> Gregor3000: please ensure that you have commented out all PPAs
<SuperFireAl> Alright.  I might as well try the latest LTS from Mint Maya.  Mint wasn't running that fast even with XFCE
<valorie> this seems to be causing problems this time around
<rcw2> ive run through this installation outlined here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash but firefox loads a flash app fine, while chrome requests flash just like before, even after system restart
<rcw2> this is just after upgrading from 13.10 to 14.04
<valorie> rcw2: that happened one day this last week for me in chromium, but th enext day updates fixed it
<valorie> the next, geez
<Gregor3000> it seems to be working now
<valorie> great, Gregor3000
<rcw2> valorie, hmm, im all up to date it seems
<Gregor3000> recw2: isn't the flash plugin included in restricted extras package? or is this a different plugin? i have on 12.04 restricted extras and every time there is a flash update a script is run when you manually and separatelly install flash. so far it works on firefox and chromium.
<valorie> yes, `kubuntu-restricted-extras`
<valorie> you can choose to install this when you do a new install, and if you upgrade, it should be as well
<SuperFireAl> "install third party while installing" will give all the flash, and so forth to play MP3s, etc?
<valorie> yes
<SuperFireAl> sweetness.
<SuperFireAl> I wonder how long before Mint releases an edition based on ubuntu ?
<SuperFireAl> I guess not something can be answered here though
<valorie> no idea, unless there are some mint peeps in the chan
<Gregor3000> usually it's about 2 or 3 months after ubuntu. but mostly it is when it's ready. i remember there was a KDE release not long ago taht wasn't ready at all and was never released.
<SuperFireAl> Is there some universal way of changing the font size?
<SuperFireAl> instead of every detail (Konsole, firefox, etc)
<SuperFireAl> oh I found out
<SuperFireAl> yay vision
<Gregor3000> yeah i usually just use the zoom. crtl+mouse wheel forward
<SuperFireAl> Wow it actually installed all the updates while installing
<SuperFireAl> That's a first
<valorie> I always do that
<valorie> saves time
<SuperFireAl> Usually when the version is old though there is still about 300 more MBs of stuff
<valorie> which version are you installing?
<SuperFireAl> 14.04
<valorie> ah
<valorie> well, that just came out a few days ago
<valorie> no .1 yet
<valorie> the devels haven't yet recovered from the release madness
<xieyi> I updated kubuntu 14.04 the all sw seems response slowly. I noticed my hard drive is continuely being read or written. Is the slow response has something to do with it? Is it caused by akonadi_baloo_indexer?
<xieyi> Is there anyway to stop the indexer?
<xieyi> I know there was an option to disable the nepomuk indexer in the control panel
<xieyi> but I cant find one for baloo
<valorie> yes, it's baloo, and it will finish indexing soon
<valorie> if you do alt+f2 and type baloo, you can get to the config
<valorie> blacklist your home if you want
<valorie> once it's done it's not noticeable
<xieyi> It has been tortured my hard drive and me for whole day and has no sign of completing
<xieyi> thanks for your advice. I am trying.
<xieyi> :-)
<valorie> some go directly to the config file and turn of indexing but I think that's extreme
<valorie> if you have lots of mail though, it can be intense
<xieyi> I hope there will be a configure tool in control panel soon. I actually dont know how to modify the config file. But I found a tool setting the directory being neglected by indexer
<valorie> afaik the developer doesn't want users to notice it at all
<valorie> but I think he'll have to dial down the intensity if he wants that to be true
<valorie> it is supposed to Just Work
<xieyi> yeah right. it affect my work.
<xieyi> cant take it any more
<valorie> Open $HOME/.kde4/share/config/baloofilerc and change the option 'Indexing-Enabled=true' to 'Indexing-Enabled=false'
<valorie> I think it is .kde/share etc.
<xieyi> oh I found it. it is at $HOME/.kde/share/config
<xieyi> I will shut it down
<lordievader> valorie: Yes on Ubuntu it is ~/.kde instead of ~/.kde4
<xieyi> mine has already been set to false. weird
<xieyi> so the intensive hard drive access must be caused by other underlying sw.
<lordievader> xieyi: Try iotop, show you what is causing the io.
<xieyi> Is there other possible cause for it ?
<xieyi> I am installing it. it is a very slow process
<xieyi> it is baloo_file_cleaner
<xieyi> any idea about this tool?
<andy123> its is the file indexer that lordievader was talking about.
<andy123> you can go to system settings > desktop search
<xieyi> I have disable baloo from its config file. i dont know what else I can do.
<andy123> and add your HOME folder to the excluded folders
<xieyi> yeah I have add my home to the blacklist
<andy123> then reboot
<xieyi> maybe I should reboot once.
<andy123> yes
<xieyi> ok thanks
<xieyi> I am trying it
<andy123> np
<andy123> everybody seems to have problem with the baloo malware
<xieyi> It works. baloo stop bothering me any more. thank you guys!
<kde_user> hi
<kde_user> i would like to know the steps to install unity in kubuntu
<xieyi> why dont you install ubuntu instead
<xieyi> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<xieyi> only one step
<kde_user> Hi xieyi.. i actually installed ubuntu first and then tried installed kubuntu using apg-get kubuntu-desktop
<kde_user> but it kept throwing an error when i tried logging into kde
<kde_user> so i'm thinking of installing kde first and then try unity
<xieyi> what is the error
<xieyi> I am just curious. I keep using kde and have not experienced such problem before
<kde_user> just a min.. i'll lookup
<kde_user> the error is : call to lnusertemp failed
<kde_user> (temporary directories full?). check your installation
<xieyi> It is out of my knowledge
<xieyi> :-P
<kde_user> :(
<xieyi> hope some one else can give you some hints
<N1K3a> Hello!
<xieyi> hi
<lordievader> kde_user: Are they?
<kde_user> yes
<lordievader> kde_user: Are the temporary directories full?
<N1K3a> Ive just installed Kubuntu 14.04 ..its working nice.. However, I was looking for some kind of post installation tips??
<xieyi> what kind?
<xieyi> bumblebee?
<PasNox> my java is not working inside chromium in trusty, any idea ?
<Machtin> Hey guys. Happy easter for starters. I'm trying to get spdif pass through to work. More into detail: I'd like to watch a movie with DTS, my sound card can't decode it, but my speaker system can. I'd like to use that to get 5.1 over optical.
<kde_user> lordievader: well, i don't know how to check exactly.
<lordievader> kde_user: Check "df -h"
<kde_user> can u help me out
<lordievader> kde_user: Is there anything at 100%?
<kde_user> no
<lordievader> kde_user: Hmm, nothing nearly full either?
<kde_user> yes.. max is 11% for /dev/sda8
<dnivra> hello. I just upgraded to 14.04 from 13.10 and driver manager keeps showing up occasionally asking me to choose the driver to install(I have an nvidia card). I choose a driver and select okay but it doesn't seem to install anything. Could somone help out here?
<dnivra> okay so I guess the option I chose had all the files installed :)
<lordievader> kde_user: Meh, more than enough room. Don't know why it would be complaining about possible temp dirs being full.
<kde_user> lordievader: i'll try re-installing the os
<kde_user> thanks
<kde_user> bye
<Gregor3000> how to set up program to start on boot? e.g. - skype
<lordievader> Gregor3000: System-settings -> Startup and Shutdown -> Autorun
<Gregor3000> found it, thanks
<lordievader> ;)
<mihalych> Русскоговорящие есть?
<lordievader> !ru | mihalych
<ubottu> mihalych: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<rcw2> adobe says download libflashplayer.so and install it.  any reason this method shouldn't be followed?
<lordievader> rcw2: Because Flash is in the repo?
<lordievader> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.350ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 6 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<VJM> hello...
<BluesKaj> hi VJM
<VJM> could i ask a newbie question about kubuntu 14.04?
<BluesKaj> ask away, VJM
<VJM> cool.... blank new installation... how do i change the desktop wallpaper????
<VJM> there's no option in system settings | desktop theme
<lordievader> VJM: Right click the desktop -> default desktop settings
<VJM> oh.... there!
<VJM> thanks lordievader
<BluesKaj> VJM, right click on the desktop, choose default desktop settings , then click on the :
<VJM> not immediately obvious
<VJM> thanks Blueskaj
<BluesKaj> open
<BluesKaj> then navigate to your folder that contains whatever images you want
<VJM> got it... thanks very much BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> VJM, np :)
<BluesKaj> VJM, you can have a different image for each virtual desktop as well
<lordievader> To where does dpkg/apt unpack the contents of deb packages?
<user__> i see 'flashplugin-installer is already the newest version.' but its not working in chromium/kubuntu 14.04.  any suggestions?  os is up to date
<lordievader> user__: Chromium is in the process of going over to a new api system, I figure flash is still broken upstream.
<lordievader> user__: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTY2NTg
<BluesKaj> user__, install the pepperflash-plugin
<rcw2> .
<rcw2> BluesKaj, pepperflashplugin-nonfree package already installed
<rcw2> already the newest
<BluesKaj> rcw2, pepperflashplugin-nonfree ?
<rcw2> BluesKaj, yes
<nescius> hello, do you know url for the repository for kde packages for 14.04?
<nescius> i cannot find it in the upgrade guide
<lordievader> nescius: Do you mean the backports?
<nescius> lordievader: http://paste.kde.org/p5bctolkn
<BluesKaj> nescius, don't change the sources to upgrade, just run sudo do-release-upgrade, but make sure you update and upgrade 13.10 first
<nescius> i am
<nescius> both 13.10 and fully updated
<lordievader> nescius: What command brought you that output?
<nescius> I have issues with updating 4.11.5 to 4.12 i guess
<nescius> lordievader: do-release-upgrade.. (its actually grep Broken /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log )
<lordievader> Did you have the backports enabled in Saucy?
<BluesKaj> nescius, then run dist-upgrade to get the latest kde release
<nescius> BluesKaj: dist-upgrade: command not found
<lordievader> nescius: He means apt-get dist-upgrade ;)
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nescius> well, thanks for help, maybe it will work afterwards
<nescius> right, it wont
<nescius> as i said, there are no KDE packages in the repositories
<nescius> no new ones at least
<nescius> 'newer' than  4.11.5
<nescius> dist-upgrade will update everything and simply remove KDE
<nescius> which is not actually what i wanted
<lordievader> !info kdelibs-bin saucy
<ubottu> kdelibs-bin (source: kde4libs): core executables for KDE Applications. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.11.5-0ubuntu0.1 (saucy), package size 195 kB, installed size 863 kB
<lordievader> Hmm, that is the default for Saucy. I wonder why it doesn't want to upgrade to Trusty...
<nescius> !info kdelibs-bin trusty
<ubottu> kdelibs-bin (source: kde4libs): core executables for KDE Applications. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.13.0-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 195 kB, installed size 864 kB
<nescius> lordievader: i am trying to find out for couple of days..
<nescius> .. i forgot to mention that i am using japanese mirror
<nescius> maybe that is the problem
<nescius> what is best mirror to try?
<lordievader> nescius: It could be behind. Try changing the mirror.
<BluesKaj> uk or us mirrors
<BluesKaj> nescius,^
<nescius> trying it again with bytemark as a mirror
<rcw2> BluesKaj, any suggestions on my last question?
<dd> To all having sound issues since upgrade to 14.04: http://www.unixmen.com/2012003-howto-resolve-nosound-problem-on-ubuntu/ - SECTION 3
<BluesKaj> rcw2, could you post a url where flash isn't working
<rcw2> BluesKaj, grooveshark.com
<BluesKaj> rcw2, that's a music site, flash isn't playing any video there, try youtube to make sure
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Grooveshark uses a lot of flash IIRC.
<BluesKaj> dd, that's an ubuntu tutorial the graphics depicted don't fit kubuntu/kde.
<BluesKaj> most websites do use flash. yes , but as avideo player i don't see any video on grooveshark. lordievader
<dd> BluesKaj, I tried the two commands in section 3 yesterday, worked fine for me :-) But I don't know much about sound systems (ALSA, PulseAudio what the.... :-S)
<nescius> i think there is a repository issue.. it does not upgrade even from bytemark mirror, i removed all repositories and kept the ones from do-release-upgrade, but still no KDE packages
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Wasn't rcw2 problem a non working flash plugin?
<rcw2> BluesKaj, youtube works, hm
<lordievader> Hehe. How odd.
<BluesKaj> nescius, it does take a while to upgrade via the internet
<rcw2> yeah
<lordievader> A selective flash plugin ;)
<BluesKaj> rcw2, does grooveshark play video and audio or ?
<BluesKaj> rcw2, FF dpesn't play video on grooveshark, perhaps your audio is buggy ?
<rcw2> after cache cleared and no extensions, still: 'Adobe Flash Player is Required...' [Install Plug-in?], but i [x] out that prompt and I Grooveshark blocks itself with a popup.  I can't tell if it *could* do one or the other
<rcw2> BluesKaj, FF is fine
<rcw2> just chromium
<lordievader> rcw2: FWIW, grooveshark has a html5 page.
<BluesKaj> odd, chromium is fine here
<rcw2> lordievader, yeah i was just reminded of that.  i might switch even after getting flash working
<rcw2> might be faster
<rcw2> BluesKaj, yeah, and someone else said chromium had this or a similar issue, but it was resolved later after updating the OS, but mine is up to date and still has this issue
<rcw2> same OS i think they said
<BluesKaj> rcw2, have you updated and upgraded or was chromium installed from a ppa wheile you were on 13.10?
<rcw2> BluesKaj, fully updated 13.10, then upgraded to 14.04, and now fully updated in 14.04
<rcw2> chromium was in 13.01
<rcw2> 13.10*
<rcw2> installed from a ppa?
<BluesKaj> and what about chromium , how was installed originally?
<rcw2> BluesKaj, hm, can i determine that from some history ?
<rcw2> been a while
<BluesKaj> rcw2, i think flash is working where it's supposed to work ...as far as I can see grooveshark is an audio channel not a video channel
<BluesKaj> BBL
<VanKush> hello everyone
<VanKush> please can anyone give a hint to me why i cannot successfully go through Kubuntu 1404 usb install?
<andy123> describe the problem
<andy123> does the installer hang?
<VanKush> checked the disk, chcecked the checksum of the image, placed it wih KDE usb creator, booted, and seem to get hang whatever I try to do - "try without insalling", configuring wifi in ubiquity, even preboot file sum chceck
<VanKush> ATM i connected ethernet and it failed to open the step where one sets up partitions
<VanKush> but it does fatally hang if i choose to try live instead of installing
<andy123> so, you press "Next >" in the installer and it hangs?
<andy123> before you can see the partitions?
<VanKush> cursor changes to waiting and nothing happens
<VanKush> i can click exit or edit wm settings if i wish, but the main window's content stops changing
<VanKush> yes, before i see any controls to chose guided partitioning or set it up in any way
<VanKush> hello BluesKaj
<andy123> did you try installing without enabling "download updates"?
<BluesKaj> hi VanKush
<VanKush> andy123: will try immediately. still it is strange to my that i cannot >try live, it always worked before
<andy123> I'm afraid I dont know where your problem is.
<VanKush> the B2 and  some recent dailys behaved the same btw
<VanKush> is here anyone who might have a hint for me?
<lordievader> VanKush: Does it hang before the disk setup step?
<VanKush> it hangs in many situations, but it always hangs before that step too
<VanKush> haven' got farther yet
<nescius> i am back with my upgrade issue..
<nescius> i am not a great fan of apt system, it is very messy...
<VanKush> it also hangs when i click >try live, too
<lordievader> VanKush: When it hangs can you go to a tty?
<nescius> one would thought that http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdepim/ should contain at least one entry from 2014.. or 2013
<VanKush> negative
<lordievader> nescius: Depends on how sync the mirror is.
<lordievader> VanKush: Hmm sounds like kernel panics or something.
<nescius> same goes for the default http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdepim/
<nescius> lordievader:  ^
<VanKush> lordievader: 13.10 installer does work well as have all other versions since karmic
<VanKush> i've read some lines about encrypted swap, will remove it and come back
<lordievader> nescius: Lookup libkdecore5 that should be updated.
<nescius> lordievader: yes, there are some updated
<nescius> i am getting very angry with kubuntu
<lordievader> ?
<VanKush> lordievader: i ditched the encrypted swap partition and tried over... switching to tty hags, as does ubiquity on the same step
<lordievader> VanKush: You can go the Ubuntu Server -> Kubuntu route. Or if you trust your Linux skills, debootstrap Trusty.
<VanKush> I'm running 13.04 on that book and i don't really trust myself debootstrapping
<VanKush> sigh, never thought i would need to distrust kubuntu again
<VanKush> it's been my productive OS since 2007
<lordievader> VanKush: That's why I also gave the Ubu server route. That is quite easy.
<VanKush> where do i get the images
<VanKush> ...? please :)
<lordievader> VanKush: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<VanKush> and then what, install kubuntu desktop?
<lordievader> VanKush: Yes, install Ubuntu Server. And after the reboot install the package kubuntu-desktop.
<VanKush> i hope this ain't gonn hurt, i would like to preserve the win7 partition i've been dualbooting
<BluesKaj> VanKush, not if you use a the manual partitioning option then you can choose the right partition for Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> in the kubuntu installer that is
<lordievader> VanKush: Keep paying attention and be sure to have a backup.
<itotoi> i have a problem with my kubuntu-desktop package, so i've removed it, and now i'm trying to reinstall it but i'm getting "Depends: kde-windows-manager kde-workspace but it is not going to be installed
<BluesKaj> itotoi, install kde-workspace
<itotoi> BluesKaj: oh i think it's working now, i had to remove libegl1-mesa
<BluesKaj> BB in 30 mins
<itotoi> well let's see i'll try
<VanKush> in the interim i tried ubuntu 1404 image, worked flawlessly :\
<VanKush> gonna do the server stuff then
<VanKush> please btw, i cannot have LVM and dualboot to ntfs/win7 at the same time, can I?
<VanKush> lordievader: please, If i go the server route, will i get xorg or myr then?
<lordievader> VanKush: You will have Xorg, and lvm + ntfs is possible, as long as the windows partitions are not on the lvm.
<VanKush> can I set up LVM on a single logial partition while other partitions on the disc have been already created?
<VanKush> i mean, from the installer directly
<BluesKaj> VanKush, mir isn't availble on kubuntu
<lordievader> VanKush: Hmm, I'm not sure if the Ubuntu Server text installer comes with the necessary tools to set up lvm.
<VanKush> guys please
<VanKush> imagine my SDA split into four primary partitions (sda1 some oem crap, sda2 windows, sda3 empty, sda4 some more windows oem crap)
<VanKush> how can I set up LVM on the sda3 primary partition so that i do not hurt other partitions, please?
<VanKush> inside it i'm gonna need a root partition, a /boot, a swap and another encrypted root for other os
<lordievader> VanKush: Split sda3 in /boot and a phyisical volume.
<VanKush> (it seems that i ran out of logical volumes 4 of which i can have, they are all on a single physical drive)
<VanKush> out of primary volumes i mean
<VanKush> lordievader:  /boot must not be inside lvm?
<lordievader> VanKush: It can be, but it is much easier to not put it in. Grub doesn't like lvm that much.
<VanKush> i see that now.. how do I turn the remaining logical volume into a LVM container?
<lordievader> VanKush: What do you mean?
<VanKush> i have one physical drive with 3 primary partitions i must not touch, and one primary partition where I would like to set up logical volume management and encryption for at least two OSes
<VanKush> before I only used LVM+luks on whole disks so I do not know how to proceed
<lordievader> VanKush: Never set up a luks volume for a rootfs, not sure if you want to do that?
<captain_haddock> I have 3 Kubuntu installs. What's the most bandwidth effective way to upgrade all three to 14.04?
<captain_haddock> I have the latest ISO too, FYI
<captain_haddock> I used to accomplish upgrades using the alternate CD which appears to have gone missing :/
<VanKush> lordievader: i dont insist on luks this time, just wanted to encrypt the other root with dmcrypt... kubuntu root should remain unencrypted
<VanKush> lordievader: what i don't know is how to use the only available primary partition to set up logical volume management for kubuntu and other/encrypted OS sharing their /boot partition
<VanKush> i dont understand which partitions will be managed by LVM by looking at the installer :(
<lmie> ever since i've installed kubuntu 14.04, i've had a lot of freezes
<lordievader> VanKush: Don't think pvcreate cares whether the partition is primary or logical.
<lordievader> VanKush: I'd setup the lvm myself if I where you, I don't like how the installer does the setup.
<VanKush> what does Kubuntu active do?
<rcw2> how much time does kde developer in 14.04 take to learn
<lts_> 4.13 is a mazing
<rvdv> when trying to install drupal 7.27 on a fresh kubuntu install i can not get past the page where the DB is being filled ... not site config page shows up
<rvdv> in phpmyadmin it shows the DB is filled
<Shaan7> rvdv: check /var/log/apache2/error.log for any php errors
<rvdv> Shaan7: this error log file shows no info releated to the drupal install
<Shaan7> rvdv: hmm and what happens if you try to browse to the drupal site manually? http://localhost/drupal or whatever
<VanKush> lordievader: thank you, it's up now
<rvdv> Shaan7: it shows a default drupal page with only showing "Page Not Found"  ... The requested page "/" could not be found. ... as there is no user setup being done I can not log in
<lordievader> \o/
<VanKush> kinda dislike the greeter though
<Shaan7> rvdv: hmm, well without anything in error.log, I can't really think how to proceed :|
<rvdv> setting up a user through phpmyadmin is kind of a work around i guess ... but this is clearly not as how it should work
<lordievader> VanKush: What greeter? Lightdm?
 * VanKush misses kdm
<VanKush> yes that one
<captain_haddock> @rvdv Try #drupal
<rvdv> captain_haddock: Not sure if it's a drupal problem as I can get it work in Debian and OpenSUSE ... Strangely I can not find any info on google either
<captain_haddock> rvdv: They'll probably know best how to figure out what's going wrong
<rvdv> OK
<captain_haddock> But yes, check the logs, both Drupal and httpd
<rvdv> thanks
<captain_haddock> :)
<VanKush> lordievader: any clue how to get kubuntu greeter theme back?
<lordievader> VanKush: Don't think kdm will work.
<rcw2> yay 14.04 now applies the icon instantly to the program after install, without restarting the os
<VanKush> lordievader: yea i got that, i just wish for ldm to get the kubuntu flavour's skin/touch
<VanKush> for consistency sake :)
<VanKush> ah and there is a more pushing issue, how do I add/set default keyboard layout for the greeter?
<rick__> clear
<MRT1> How to I access the boot options on the LIVE CD
<VanKush> MRT1 you hit spacebar when the splash appears
<m2k1981> is there any way to download kubuntu 14.04 lts via torrent
<jacky> m2k1981: strongly recommended using the Web for searching
<rocco> Hi
<jacky> m2k1981:  http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ has rsync and torrent options
<jacky> rsync's a bit lighter since it's unidirectional (torrents tend to be bidirectional)
<jacky> hello rocco
<rocco> whats up
<RaymondTracer_> Hello
<rocco> hey
<RaymondTracer_> Does anyone know how to find out what programs are running in the system tray?
<RaymondTracer_> I have some mysterious program running that tells me that "No backlight is detected on my system"
<RaymondTracer_> *were found on my system"
<rocco> startup programs?
<RaymondTracer_> Good idea..
<rocco> xD
<RaymondTracer_> I'm not really finding anything
<rocco> hmm
<rocco> maybe htop..
<RaymondTracer_> I'm not really finding anything unusual
<rocco> lets see..
<rocco> maybe a bug RaymondTracer_
<rocco> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1900024
<RaymondTracer_> I
<RaymondTracer_> I'm on a desktop, I was trying to find a way to change my screen brightness with software
<rocco> kubuntu 14.04??
<RaymondTracer_> Yep
<rocco> check that link,,
<BluesKaj> RaymondTracer_, check power management in system tray settings
<rocco> maybe helps you out
<BluesKaj> or system settings as well
<melodie> hi
<rocco> hi melodie
<melodie> I am puzzled, because installing a language pack in Trusty, for a kdepim suite, triggers this:
<melodie> http://pastebin.fr/33469
<melodie> hi rocco
<melodie> I will try to de activate the "recommands" to see what it does
<rocco> whats up
<rocco> oh ,ok
<RaymondTracer_> Well I couldnt find anything in power management
<melodie> APT::Install-Recommends "false";
<RaymondTracer_> The link didnt help
<melodie> I already have it. :-(
<rocco> you cgeck power management RaymondTracer_?
<rocco> check*
<rocco> ok
<RaymondTracer_> Yeah
<rocco> you are on desktop ....
<RaymondTracer_> This monitor doesnt actually have a controllable backlight
<RaymondTracer_> Yeah, i'm  on a desktop
<RaymondTracer_> So any laptop related stuff wouldnt really work
<rocco> http://askubuntu.com/questions/218953/can-i-control-brightness-on-second-monitor
<BluesKaj> RaymondTracer_, there'a an app called xbacklight availble in the repos, check the package manager/muon discover for it.
<RaymondTracer_> Nope, doesnt appear to be installed
<RaymondTracer_> I check Muon for backlight related applications but I couldnt find anything isntalled
<lordievader> rocco: What kind of screen is it? Usually the brightness of desktop screens cannot be controlled through sofware.
<RaymondTracer_> Yeah, I thought there would be a program that could "emulator" the controlling of brightness
<RaymondTracer_> emulate*
<rocco> RaymondTracer_,  is a crt?
<lordievader> RaymondTracer_: I thought that backlightcontrol was going through the kernel to an acpi driver.
<RaymondTracer_> I know I might've installed something but the uninstalation musnt of removed everything
<RaymondTracer_> rocco: No, its an LED monitor
<rocco> LED lordievader
<BluesKaj> RaymondTracer , I have the power management battery icon in the system tray that has a brightness control popup
<RaymondTracer_> I'm not on a laptop though
<RaymondTracer_> I was trying brightness control programs but they all turned out to be for laptop backlights
<RaymondTracer_> I think one of them didnt fully uninstall
<lordievader> Hmm, it might be different for LED screens, but I don't think it will work.
<RaymondTracer_> I just want to try and find it
<BluesKaj> hehe, no kidding :)
<RaymondTracer_> It is
<RaymondTracer_> :p
<RaymondTracer_> Oh well, thanks for trying to help, i'll just deal with it being there
<RaymondTracer_> Its not really effecting anything, just taking up a space in my system tray
<RaymondTracer_> I found out what its called
<RaymondTracer_> Its called "indicator-brightness"
<RaymondTracer_> I guess i'll have to find a way to get rid of that and it should be fine
<elnur> Hey. Which DM is used in 14.04? Previously it was LightDM. What is being used now?
<RaymondTracer_> Welp, i'm off, thanks again for trying to help
<Shaan7> shadeslayer: Riddell: is there a reason kubuntu's phonon (or phononexperimental) package doesn't build the phonon declarative plugins?
<lordievader> elnur: Lightdm is still used.
<elnur> lordievader, I've found the new location of lightdm.conf. But thanks. :)
<captain_haddock> I have a Kubuntu install which does not appear to support an old USB scanner that I have. I've downloaded its old Windows drivers (which do not work on x64 windows systems either). Can I somehow get it working on Linux?
<captain_haddock> Strike that
<captain_haddock> I have 3 Kubuntu installs. What's the most bandwidth effective way to upgrade all three to 14.04? I have the latest ISO, FYI.
<captain_haddock> This ^^
<captain_haddock> No alternate CDs any more I hear
<melodie> captain_haddock
<melodie> can you type is some commands when you plugin that scanner? such as "usb-devices" and put the output to a pastebin?
<melodie> captain_haddock ping me when you are ready to try?
<melodie> captain_haddock if usb-devices sees your usb scanner then maybe we can make it work, sometimes it's just a driver which is not loaded, and has to be loaded manually and added to the modules file under /etc
<alket> how to make kubuntu when it boots not to open last opened applications, i hope it makes sense, thanks
<captain_haddock> alket: System settings, startup & shutdown, Session Management
<alket> captain_haddock: thanks
<captain_haddock> melodie: I'm ready :) Thanks
<Quintasan> anyone here got a thinkpad?
<captain_haddock> melodie: It *is* detected in usb-devices!
<captain_haddock> melodie: http://paste.kde.org/pxht4uj3u
<captain_haddock> Quintasan: I have a Lenovo something in the other room which might qualify.
<Quintasan> captain_haddock: Is it running 14.04?
<captain_haddock> Quintasan: Nope. It's running Windows atm. It was running 12.04 LTS until this morning.
<Quintasan> Hrr
<captain_haddock> (trying to get scanner accessible)
<Quintasan> captain_haddock: Did it suspend on lid closure?
<captain_haddock> Quintasan: yep
<Quintasan> captain_haddock: Can you tell me if it work OUT OF BOX if you happen to install 14.04?
<Quintasan> works*
<captain_haddock> Quintasan: I'll try, sure
<melodie> captain_haddock I look
<captain_haddock> Quintasan: But I do remember other quirks. The shutdown/logout buttons sometimes stopped working. Google informed me that this was due to issues with the notification system not being able to play ogg files during the alerts.
<captain_haddock> That didn't really fix it for me... but it might help.
<captain_haddock> melodie: cheers
<melodie> captain_haddock Driver=(none) || not good
<melodie> what brand and model is it?
<Quintasan> captain_haddock: The problem is that it does no suspend on battery when the lid is closed by default
<captain_haddock> melodie: Umax Astra 5600 (pretty old!)
<Quintasan> And then when I set it up in power management maually it does suspend
<Quintasan> But it doesn't work correctly
<melodie> captain_haddock do you know if it needs a firmware?
<captain_haddock> melodie: I don't. Sorry
<captain_haddock> Quintasan: Does it do so in other OSes/versions?
<Quintasan> captain_haddock: It works in Windows and I'm ALMOST sure it did work in 12.04 out of box
<captain_haddock> I have had to bang the lid close in some laptops to get the action detected.
<Quintasan> captain_haddock: The keyword here is ALMOST :P
<captain_haddock> Quintasan: :)
<captain_haddock> Quintasan: Perhaps you can create a new user account to test this. It might mimic "out of the box" to some extent.
<captain_haddock> melodie: I have the windows drivers. I've looked on xsane to no avail
<melodie> captain_haddock do you have a driver for Windows for this usb scanner, that you could install with WINE and perhaps from there install the INF file with ndiswrapper?
<Quintasan> captain_haddock: I somehow forced it to suspend via Power Management but it does not change the fact that it does not work as expected
<Quintasan> Damn it.
<captain_haddock> melodie: I do have a .exe file that supposedly has the drivers. Let me try installing it with WINE. I will need your assistance with the ndiswrapper as that's Greek to me (and I don't speak Greek :D)
<melodie> captain_haddock  ndiswrapper needs some tools and there are docs in the Ubuntu forums for that, I'll try to find one for you
<captain_haddock> melodie: Thank you!
<captain_haddock> Last release of xsane was in 2010 :(
<melodie> captain_haddock well, lately I tried reinstalling a driver from windows for a pcmcia wifi card, but it failed sadly
<melodie> so I gave up on that card
<Quintasan> captain_haddock: Hah, thanks, on a new user suspend works correctly but it does not work on my user accoun
<melodie> captain_haddock your system is Trusty, right?
<Quintasan> I seriously wonder what's going wrong there.
<melodie> Quintasan what groups are your user in?
<melodie> type "id" in the terminal, as simple user
<melodie> do you see "power" ?
<melodie> does the group power exist in /etc/group ?
<captain_haddock> melodie: Yep, it is. Fresh install.
<captain_haddock> Quintasan: :) Perhaps you can compare configurations.
<captain_haddock> melodie: I'm also trying to install XP 32 in a VM simultaneously. XP64 (on another laptop) did not help with the drivers :(
<oeizo> i upgraded to 14.04 but now to connect to my wifi network without putting my password each time; it looks like kwallet isn't working anymore
<melodie> captain_haddock I understand that this could be helpful, if you can get it to connect to the USB ports of the host
<melodie> captain_haddock my concern this week is different, it is about Mail clients and Addressbooks
<melodie> so here I talk about Kmail and Kaddressbook specifically, and also Kontacts of course (I am on the #kontact chan that valorie told me about yesterday, and where I got lots of help today)
<captain_haddock> melodie: Yep. I apparently need some extension pack or some such.
<captain_haddock> I was not a fan of Kmail when I tried it a few years ago.
<captain_haddock> oeizo: FWIW, you can turn off KWallet.
<oeizo> captain_haddock: if i turn it off, how will my wifi passwords be saved?
<captain_haddock> oeizo: It won't be saved securely. But it'll be saved in plain text.
<oeizo> it's ok :) just a wifi password
<captain_haddock> (i.e., it's a security risk)
<captain_haddock> oeizo:  :)
<oeizo> captain_haddock: i disabled it, then went in the settings of the wifi network and put my password, but then if i close and open again, the password isn't here anymore
<captain_haddock> oeizo: Try to see what happens after you log out / reboot and log back in.
<oeizo> ok brb
<melodie> oeizo I have been told today that the kwalletmanager can be opened without a password, then you can ask it to keep the passwords, but won't be prompted to enter your password in
<melodie> if this can help
<melodie> this is the kind of thing which I have been testing all week long, with Kdepim and with Evolution side by side, on several machines, and in virtualbox machines too
<melodie> this is a very intensive testing :D
<ezoo> i disconnected and reconnected but the networkmanager widget still doesn't remember password
<ezoo> i saw someone message me right before i disconnected but didn't get the time to read sorry
<melodie> ezoo
<melodie> <melodie> oeizo I have been told today that the kwalletmanager can be opened without a password, then you can ask it to keep the passwords, but won't be prompted to enter your password in
<melodie> <melodie> if this can help
<melodie> ezoo is that what you were just asking?
<ezoo> melodie: not sure what is not working, but my problem is that networkmanager cannot remember the password of the wifi networks/vpns (i tried enabling or disabled kwalletmanager)
<melodie> ezoo I have seen that before, I think you may have something not well configured in the networkmanager
<melodie> I have to fire mine to check if I remember what it was
<melodie> ezoo open your network manager > modify configuratin > tab wireless
<melodie> check then in the wireless tab, if yyou have the Mac address of the peripheral showing, with the name of the interphase in parenthesis
<melodie> you must also see the SSID in the filed, and the mode Infrastructure
<melodie> then in the tab Security
<melodie> you must check that you are indeed using the right type of security, and in the bottom left that it is available for all users.
<melodie> ezoo to be sure of the type of security you may have to check with the interface of your box in front of you as well.
<melodie> ezoo hope that helps you
<ezoo> melodie: this is what i have in wireless security http://wstaw.org/m/2014/04/20/plasma-desktopPb2937.png (this is where i enter my password)
<melodie> ezoo this is where you must put your password
<melodie> have you also checked the tab "General" ?
<ezoo> melodie: when i put it and reopen this window, the password isn't there anymore; in General i have tried to check the "for all users" checkbox, but then i cannot validate: http://i.imgur.com/jj4CtrS.png
<melodie> ezoo what do you have in the button "Advanced" from this screenshot?
<melodie> and what do you have in the tab "Wireless" ?
<somekool> what would be the easiest way to do kde related packages upgrades separately, and non-kde related packages upgrades after ?
<ezoo> melodie: in advanced, i have an allowed user which is me, and another user which is in the "available" list, 'sambo'
<ezoo> melodie: in wireless, i have the ssid, and mode: infrastructure and other things
<melodie> ezoo what if you do a "sudo ifconfig down eth0" when you connect in wifi mode?
<ezoo> melodie: you mean right now? eth0: Unknown host
<average_guy> How do I get twitter updates frm choqok and quassel channel msgs in desktop notifications in 14.04 kubuntu?  Is there not an easy way to get pop-ups?
<average_guy> I am completely new to KDE
<melodie> ezoo if you don't have eth0 it can be something else, eth1 or eth2 : do "sudo ifconfig -a " and look what you have
<ezoo> melodie: i do have eth0 when doing just ifconfig
<ezoo> (but no ethernet cable plugged in)
<TheFakeazneD525> average_guy: probably an option in settings > notifications. Uses system tray for notifications
<melodie> ezoo no matter the cable, sometimes you have better time putting the eth0 down
<melodie> sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<ezoo> melodie: oh this worked, oh it was swapped
<ezoo> melodie: networkmanager still forgets about the password :(
<melodie> ezoo is that Kubuntu 14.04 ?
<ezoo> melodie: yes i've just upgraded
<melodie> from which version have you upgraded?
<ezoo> 13.10
<melodie> do you always use wifi or sometimes ethernet too with this machine?
<ezoo> sometimes ethernet
<melodie> have you checked what I told you a moment ago, in the router?
<melodie> in the user interface of the box, in your web browser?
<ezoo> i must have missed it
<melodie> you should check the type of security which is configured in the box, if it is a mismatch with the configuration in your network manager that can be a source of issue
<ezoo> oh yes that, no yes it is indeed WPA personal
<ezoo> (i don't remember if i've said it, but i can connect normally)
<melodie> ezoo please check
<melodie> you can connect but you get prompted again and again and that could be the source (happened to me)
<ezoo> i've checked on the router page on my browser
<melodie> ok
<ezoo> (unrelated, what happened kubuntu-low-fat-settings package)
<ezoo> melodie: this is what it says: http://i.imgur.com/g3QdmWN.png (maybe i missed something)
<melodie> I don't know what means what you just said
<ezoo> (it's a package which disables a bunch of service, to make kubuntu faster)
<melodie> ezoo lol!
<melodie> can we talk privately? We talk the same language :D
<melodie> et en plus j'ai le même FAI
<melodie> ezoo unless you come to #kde-fr
<bprompt> !fr | melodie
<ubottu> melodie: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<melodie> bprompt you are late
 * bprompt sets mode +straggler $self
<melodie> good night
<RiotingPacifist> loginctl list-sessions shows no active sesions, is this normal?
<Rocco__> o/
#kubuntu 2015-04-13
<gunndawg> darthanubis: 0/
<gazalam> Anyone else have an issue with the update for 15.04 today? My desktop is black after I log in. Nothing is displayed except for the update manager
<gazalam> if I put the cursor in the top left it still shows the blue glow to get to the task switcher
<Syco54645> hello, running the latest beta of kubuntu and having an issue getting my terminal to load my .profile file by default
<Erthe> Hey folks.  Does anyone know of a way to enable global keyboard shortcuts to kmail?
<drdoom> is there a default way to do desktop sharing (vnc or the like) in kubuntu 14.10?
<Erthe> KRDC
<Erthe> Launcher > Applications Tab --> Internet -> Remote Desktop Sharing
<Erthe> Although, that's the client.
<drdoom> correct, I don't care about the client.  I need a server
<Erthe> I've used this too: https://www.nomachine.com/download/linux&id=1
<Erthe> Free for personal use.
<drdoom> Erthe: I appreciate that but with NX you then have to have a separate NX client as well
<drdoom> if I really want to be involved, I could do x2go
<Erthe> You'll need a client either way drdoom
<Erthe> VNC is available on Kubuntu
<drdoom> I believe the default ubuntu has what is effectively a builtin vnc server via a checkbox
<drdoom> the issue isn't the alternatives.  it's trying to make it as simple as possible for a user who knows jack about remote desktop sharing on their end
<drdoom> assume this user is like a grandmother without any experience
<Erthe> VNC client is pretty easy to use.
<Erthe> https://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-vnc-server-on-ubuntu-14.04
<Erthe> That should point you in the right direction.
<drdoom> yes, I have used the clients for years.  but last time I messed with vnc server on linux, it didn't do as expected.  I don't remember all the details
<Erthe> Configuration of most services under Linux have become much easier to work with in the last few years.
<Erthe> And that howto should provide you with all you need.
<drdoom> if I have to get into the box and do it myself, that's ok.  I like the standard ubuntu idea of making a vnc server via checkbox immediately active and ready to go outside of configuring the router for port forwarding
<Erthe> There may be options like that for KDE too, I don't use it.
<drdoom> I can neither ssh in or vnc/rdp/nx/x2go at the moment.  what about things like gotomeeting, have you guys tested that for something quick and simple?
<Erthe> GoToMeeting uses a Win32 plugin.
<drdoom> yeah, I'm looking for people with kde experience for exactly this reason.  I don't see anything obvious searching around
<Erthe> But you could Wine it and do it through Pipelight
<drdoom> doesn't have to be gotomeeting, teamviewer, webex, etc
<Erthe> Why can't you SSH into the box?
<drdoom> no port forward
<Erthe> That's a networking issue in any configuration.
<drdoom> of course
<Erthe> You'd have to use a browser-based plugin that can't share data over http
<Erthe> *can share
<drdoom> coulda woulda shoulda.  the idea is that we have a challenge with a user who knows very little and a need to remote in
<Erthe> Best case scenario if you have to support it, is do support intervals.
<Erthe> With Kubuntu you can design the desktop as you see fit.
<Erthe> You could make it incredibly simple.
<Erthe> Does your side of the fence have the capability to forward ports by IP?
 * Erthe has an idea.
<drdoom> yes
<drdoom> reverse listen?
<drdoom> In any event, thanks for the help Erthe
<drdoom> maybe I should just play around with vnc server again when I am able to get back to that box
<Erthe> drdoom: You could setup a script on the opposite end that exports the X display to your location and runs a terminal.
<Erthe> So you'd end up getting a Konsole window in your X display.
<Erthe> That's local to the remote box.
<drdoom> right, but then x server runs without encryption, which needs ssh, etc
<drdoom> I will eventually be able to get back to that box, but this is more a thought experiment on how to help people in these situations
<drdoom> :D
<drdoom> something like join.me or gotomeeting aren't really possible since they don't have linux non-exe plugins, but they would be great for a temporary way in to port forward and setup vnc, etc
<drdoom> teaching myself more about x forwarding with a vm now, neat stuff
<Erthe> With respect to gtm or join.me you *can* install the plugin through pipelight
<Erthe> Well, through wine, and run it with pipelight.
<drdoom> not familiar with that
<drdoom> ok, so it wants wine
<Erthe> pipelight runs silverlight apps in linux browsers
<drdoom> oh ok
<Erthe> So if it's a Silverlight app for join.me, it's possible
<drdoom> are gotomeeting and the like effectively using silverlight?
<Erthe> Well, I don't know, but if one of them does that's an open route to take.
<drdoom> I see
<drdoom> looks like all I really need is to make sure I install openssh-server and port forward along with fail2ban when I'm on location
<Erthe> Yup.
<drdoom> then I can either ssh directly or x forward an app I might need
<Erthe> I want Mumble to get screen sharing.
<drdoom> I would normally do this but it's my brother I hadn't seen in a long time and he twisted my arm into getting drunk
<Erthe> That'll solve a lot of issues.
<drdoom> :D
<Erthe> Hope you find your solution :D
<drdoom> thanks for bouncing ideas back to me
<Erthe> With *nix, if there isn't a solution, create one.  And no problem.
<drdoom> true true.  I like the idea of setting up a kde desktop that's what I need it to be universally
<Erthe> I wish KDE had a cloud service to store all of my desktop settings so, when I reinstall or in the event of a system disaster, I can resync my settings.
<drdoom> how do we stop showing join and parts in the web irc client?
<drdoom> probably not a bad idea for the settings although doesn't ubuntu use ubuntu one for stuff like that?
<drdoom> linux mint has something but I believe it's just a local backup
<Erthe> I'm kinda thinking something through OpenDesktop.org
<drdoom> I know some of the programmer types use git and create a "dotfiles" dir for stuff like config files
<Erthe> So Kubuntu, SuSE, whatever your KDE settings are stored globally.
<Erthe> *nods*
<Erthe> I don't want to pay for a private Github repo though, and I'm not sure I want some personal settings browsable by others.
<drdoom> I didn't realize you had to pay
<drdoom> I'm sure there's a way to do something like what you want with dropbox and scripts
<drdoom> but I don't always trust things like dropbox
<drdoom> depends on your level of paranoia
<Erthe> Public repos are free on GH
<Erthe> Google Drive was an idea I had too.
<Erthe> grive is pretty handy
<stormchaser3000> hi
<stormchaser3000> does anyone know if installing ublock on rekonq is possible?
<Erthe> I don't know if Rekonq can make use of the modern FF plugins or not.
<Erthe> stormchaser3000: Install it in FF and try loading up Rekonq.  I doubt it's possible, but ya never know.
<Erthe> https://userbase.kde.org/Rekonq/FAQs#How_do_I_enable_Adblock.3F
<Viperisthebest> hello
<stormchaser3000> ugh
<stormchaser3000> is there a way i can use the rekonq ad block
<stormchaser3000> without disableing rekonq from visiting most websites
<Erthe> stormchaser3000: You're beyond my realm of knowledge, I use Chrome.
<Erthe> Viperisthebest: Hi.
<stormchaser3000> because when i enable rekonq's ad block. rekonq doesn't want to connect to most websites
<Erthe> Read about how to configured it.
<Erthe> *configure
<Viperisthebest> I'm trying to install the latest nvidia driver, it says the pre-install script has failed, and nouveau won't let me install it
<Viperisthebest> I think I have to add more things to the nouveau blacklist file it created for me
<Viperisthebest> Do you know anything about nvidia Erthe?
<Viperisthebest> Erthe does kubuntu come with the latest version of java already installed?
<drdoom> Erthe: are you familiar with VPSes?
<drdoom> Erthe: you might be able to run a free vm at one of the sites that has an educational slant (Azure?) and rsync that way
<Erthe> drdoom: I think I may concoct a web service and propose it's use.
<Erthe> drdoom: And yes I'm familiar with VPSs.
<drdoom> Erthe: sounds good
<parsnip> ll
<soee> good morning
<Erthe> Good morning soee.
<Erthe> Having a hell of a time with Kmail today.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Guest91709> добрый день
<lordievader> !ru | Guest91709
<ubottu> Guest91709: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<s_20> since baloo is having a field with one of my CPUs, is there a way to see how the indexing (which it is for i assume) has already progressed?
<s_20> well after a reboot (for other reasons) baloo seems to be happy again
<donniezazen> s_20: indexing is suppose to be superfast which would mean showing progression is either not feasble or useful.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Syco54645> hello, running the latest beta of kubuntu and having an issue getting my terminal to load my .profile file by default
<rick_> looking good...#Plasma5
<BluesKaj> Syco54645, try it in the run command/ktunner
<BluesKaj> err krunner
<rick_> is it a bug or something?
<rick_> Krunner???\
<BluesKaj> could be, it's a dev OS
<BluesKaj> alt+f2
<BluesKaj> or righy click on the desktop, choose run command
<BluesKaj> err right
<wellington> Olá
<wellington> alguém pode me da uma ajudinha ???
<wellington> to com uns problemas com o KDE com plasma5
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys.
<lordievader> o/
<LINKSWORD2> Question: I'm looking for a video editor, preferrably one that can handle FLV to AVI. Any suggestions?
<rmrfchik> hi, is there way to install kubuntu from behind proxy?
<rmrfchik> installer says "no internet"
<Walex> rmrfchik: the installer is wrong! The Internet still exists...
<hateball> Well you don't *have* to have a internet connection during the install
<rmrfchik> this confuses me
<rmrfchik> ok
<Walex> rmrfchik: the existince of a proxy does not matter. what matters is that it has an address etc. that can be routed/NATed to the internet
<hateball> It just makes it easier to grab things like restricted-packages and language packs and such if you are connected during install
<BluesKaj> rmrfchik, don't choose updates or 3rd party in th einstaller
<P3D03MP1R3> why would you log this chat?
<P3D03MP1R3> why not make it anonymous?
<sithlord48> pretty sure freenode logs all chatrooms
<P3D03MP1R3> are there any kids here? or is it just grown ups?
<sithlord48> idk
<genii> P3D03MP1R3: It doesn't matter if there are any kids here or not, if they are using Kubuntu and arfe needing or giving support for it. The channel rules of all *buntu channels require them to be family-friendly
<P3D03MP1R3> i'm very family friendly
<P3D03MP1R3> i love kids and families
<P3D03MP1R3> especially kids
<faust> P3D03MP1R3: you are not funny
<P3D03MP1R3> that's because i'm not a comedian faust
<faust> P3D03MP1R3: this is sad
<P3D03MP1R3> you're sad? go fuck kids it will make you happy
<MichaelP> in kubuntu can't find xorg.conf.d .. arch is etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<xennex81> question... what channel can I go to to ask about embedded browsers, or single purpose browser? (web browsers, I want something for a wiki that doesn't coincide with other windows)
<F03SD> нинужно вобщем говоря)))
<MoonUnit`> MichaelP: ptu my conf in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<MoonUnit`> *put
<MichaelP> MoonUnit`: already found it
<genii> MoonUnit`: Every time I see you here I imagine your last name is Zappa ;)
<MoonUnit`> :)
<phoenixz> Will Kubunti 15.04 have wayland?
<phoenixz> instead of X ?
<deadmund> Anybody here?
<genii> phoenixz: Xorg 1.16
<genii> deadmund: Better if you have a support question just to say it in the channel and see if anyone takes it up
<deadmund> genii: I figured it out already.  haha, sorry!
<Simonious> so I just dropped a DVD with the new ISO into a machine and it boots up, but then on the quit/try/install screen it hangs forever..  Mouse clicks do nothing.  Enter does nothing.  Only the Enter while 'quit' is selected does something - it just tosses up the confirmation box, but I don't want to quit, I want to do the install.  There are no errors.  If I go to a command line and type commands the DVD spins up at least..  W
<MichaelP>  kubuntu 15.04 everytime i start to move mouse up center of screen and to left side. screen starts turning blue. closer to the corner bluer it gets... http://i.imgur.com/IPIBADm.jpg
#kubuntu 2015-04-14
<gunndawg> Does Super-boot-Manager work with Kubuntu? I'd like to change my plymouth theme, etc
<robotdevil> why do my windows never remeber the last window size setting?
<robotdevil> opening system settings for example shows up across both screens
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> good morning
<xennex81> morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey xennex81
<C855> hello
<C855> Anyone home?
<soee> hiho
<C855> Anyone here know about dual boot kubuntu with windows?
<C855> Any help is appreciated
<hateball> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<C855> checking them out now. I've just installed kubuntu as a dual boot system but there's no option to use windows.. goes straight to kubuntu
<valorie> sounds like grub is being clueless
<miguelauso> Hi all, somebody kwon how to move cursor/focus to another monitor using keyboard shortcut in KDE?
<c855> I set up kubuntu as dual boot with windows but on start up don't get the option to use windows. Does anyone know a fix?
<valorie> !grub | c855
<ubottu> c855: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<valorie> grub should present you the option
<c855> thanks, I'll look at those links now. I dont get the grub menu on start up. I had windows already installed. I lost grub after installing kubuntu
<valorie> odd, it must be looking the wrong place
<valorie> how did you install?
<valorie> via USB, perhaps?
<c855> I installed from disk
<valorie> hmmm, ok
<c855> I tried using the disk again but it tried to reload Kubuntu
<valorie> grub could still be confused
<c855> I'm certainly confused
<valorie> of course, that's what a live disk does
<c855> I can't get into windows at all.
<valorie> well, grub is a rather stupid little program, but that is its only function: boot whatever OSs you have
<c855> and grub is supposed to appear when I start the computer?
<valorie> so it seems not to be starting, otherwise it would offer you the choice of windows or kubuntu
<c855> no, its not starting
<valorie> if you have more than on OS installed, and want to have a choice, yes
<c855> yes, I want the choice. I installed it as dual boot.
<valorie> I'm no expert, but I have fixed problems with those two links ubottu posted above
<c855> One talks about reinserting the cd. I assume that should now be dvd, but as I said, that just starts the installation process
<valorie> ?
<valorie> you should still be able to access a tty
<valorie> control + alt + f2, f3, etc.
<valorie> yes, it should read DVD
<valorie> hardly any OSs still fit on a cd
<c855> tty?
<valorie> console, whatever you like to call it
<c855_> oops. hit Ctrl Alt F2 and the screen went black
<valorie> sorry, I'm off to bed, I hope you will get help from someone who knows grub better than I do
<valorie> yes, that's the tty
<valorie> ctl+alt+f6 usually to get back
<valorie> just try them until you return
<valorie> I wish you luck!
<c855_> ta
<BluesKaj> HI all
<rick_> Hi
<rick_> has anyone experienced a crush when you try to add widget to the desktop?
<rick_> running plasma5
<soee> not for a long time
<rick_> +Soee did you update any differently?
<soee> rick_: im on direct install
<rick_> +Soee it started misbehaving two days ago, am also on direct install beta2
<Ryoma721> hi
<soee> hiho Ryoma721
<rick_> lol #Hihi
<soee> rick_: do you have all latest updates ? and also plasmashell crashes or ?
<rick_> my system is upto date...
<Ryoma721> I'm using kubuntu 15:04 .... but after some updates I had to format
<rick_> plasmashell???
<soee> Ryoma721: what happend ?
<rick_> +Ryoma why?
<Ryoma721> sorry i am italian
<soee> rick_: yes the panel, widtgets etc = plasmashell
<rick_> ehehehe finito..lol
<Ryoma721> after a few seconds desktop unusable
<soee> Ryoma721: define unusable ?
<Ryoma721> always
<soee> Ryoma721: by any chance, do yuo have propriety drivers installed for gpu ?
<Ryoma721> impossible to use the desktop, blocked
<Ryoma721> noooooooo always radeon
<Ryoma721> oibaf driver
<soee> BluesKaj: any idea hot to debug or what logs lok into to check this issue ^
<soee> Ryoma721: the desktop freezes ?
<Ryoma721> I can not select the windows, the Start menu does not work
<Ryoma721> yes yes
<Ryoma721> freeze
<soee> well i had such problem several times but i think it was related to my tests with gpu drivers
<BluesKaj> Ryoma721, did you try alt+tab to unfreeze your desktop ?
<soee> Ryoma721: anyway once it was some problem with configuration files, next time try to backup and remove .config and .kde
<Ryoma721> already tried deleting kde .... improves slightly, but then crashes
<Ryoma721> .kde
<Ryoma721> alt-tab works for 5 minuts, after not work nothing
<Ryoma721> reset.....
<Ryoma721> after format works good
<Ryoma721> sorry my english is bad
<Ryoma721> i like kubuntu
<soee> oh dont be sorry :)
<Ryoma721> after update....not work freeze
<Ryoma721> all day i use apt-get update
<Ryoma721> dist-upgrade
<Ryoma721> I think it's a problem of the desktop, the programs work although I can not interact
<Ryoma721> yesterday update and after reboot freeze
<Ryoma721> this day format
<Ryoma721> now works good
<soee> strange
<Ryoma721> I have a10-7800
<Ryoma721> I am alone having this problem
<soee> well freezing sometimes is known to me
<Ryoma721> freezes after 2 minutes
<BluesKaj> Ryoma721, have you tro=ied to update, upgrade abd dist-upgrade since this issue ?
<BluesKaj> err tried
 * BluesKaj searches for his glasses
<Ryoma721> during the search of the update remains indefinitely
<BluesKaj> search of the update?
<Ryoma721> yes
<Ryoma721> 100% [13 Packages 1.471 MB/1.471 MB 100%
<Ryoma721> not stop
<Ryoma721> goes on to download without stopping
<ViK_de> hi guys! How do you manage to get iphone woriking in kubuntu? i got it workin in ubuntu gnome and rythmbox out of the box but with kubuntu i cannot even get the iphone in dolphin S:
<webnetedgar> hi
<webnetedgar> anyone know when the 15.04 stable version will be released?
<lordievader> !schedule
<lordievader> < ubottu> A schedule of Vivid Vervet (15.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<BluesKaj> Apr 23rd
<webnetedgar> Thank you so much!
<Ryoma721> I do not want to reformat hihihih
<BluesKaj> webnetedgar, google is your friend for these genaral questions
<soee> but we could put it in topic :-)
<soee> as we are 2 weeks before release date
<BluesKaj> soee, yes we should
<webnetedgar> didn't find any official info, that's why. thanks though
<Ryoma721> hi
<BluesKaj> what method do you use to update and upgrade, Ryoma721 ?
<Ryoma721> sudo apt-get update
<Ryoma721> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ryoma721> always day
<BluesKaj> ok good
<colbyf> any plasma 5 users
<BluesKaj> you should apt-get upgrade before dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> Ryoma721, ^
<Ryoma721> firs update
<Ryoma721> after upgrade
<Ryoma721> first update
<Ryoma721> after upgrade
<BluesKaj> colbyf, yes on 15.04
<Ryoma721> seems like a configuration problem
<colbyf> BluesKaj cool, you have any idea on fixing the icon size by any chance
<soee> colbyf: what icon size ?
<Ryoma721> the amazing thing that amule works even if the desktop is freeze
<colbyf> where the best place to quicklu upload a screenhot
<soee> the new fancy commads are: apt update and apt full-upgrade
<Ryoma721> although I can not use it
<soee> colbyf: wstaw.org
<BluesKaj> colbyf, system settings>icons>advanced , but I don't think the settings do much atm
<Ryoma721> 100% [13 Packages 2.488 MB/2.488 MB 100%]
<colbyf> http://wstaw.org/w/3jAO/
<Ryoma721> repository not work?
<colbyf> you see the icons  are massive I can't seem to change then in advanced settings
<colbyf> I can get the drop box to unlock in advanced but values don't chnage anything
<soee> colbyf: yes because they scale with panel
<soee> colbyf: what widget is it ?
<colbyf> its just icons
<colbyf> that I add by dragging onto the pannel
<colbyf> the only options I key when I right click is icon settings and this only brings up keyboard shortcuts
<colbyf> i suppose an idea is to move them off there on a separate panel. Which I could keep small, that should work?
<soee> colbyf: ok but tehy are activator splaced in task manager ?
<colbyf> ok lost :)
<soee> colbyf: ok seems liek you just put single icons in panel, its not tasdk manager, you have task manager above the icons
<BluesKaj> colbyf,  your panel seems quite large , and the iconsd there expand with the width of your  panel in your setup
<soee> well atm in Plasma 5 you can't scale this icons i think, in KDE4 there was widget called i think QuickLaunch taht allows you to set columns or rows for added icons
<soee> but it is not ported to Plasma 5 yet
<colbyf> thought so, I will create a separate panel
 * BluesKaj waits patiently for quicklaunch amongst other missing widgets
<soee> :)
<colbyf> lol :P this is my 1st time with any KDE desktop. I know its still in development but does look very good
<soee> we all have our favs, mine is colorpicker - also missing in P5
<soee> colbyf: yup, wait some time and in backports Plasma 5.3 shoudl land :)
<colbyf> yea :)
<soee> colbyf: http://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/32jwkw/kde_kde_ships_plasma_53_beta_improves_power/
<colbyf> ....away back to experimenting :P
<BluesKaj> prefer panel at the bottom , old school :)
<soee> and we are lucky with KDe that we can put it where we want
<colbyf> lol i dont know where I want it yey, I keep moving it, plus I have a nice wide screen monitor so lots of wasted space width wise
<donniezazen> soee: that's like your opinion man.
<donniezazen> haha I had to say that
<soee> :D
<colbyf> desktop fight lol :P
<donniezazen> You would get it if you are a Big Lebowski fan.
<mparillo> Shame about the timing of 5.3...ISTR that earlier the KDE SC releases seemed to align better with the Kubuntu releases.
<colbyf> ahh my mate tries to make me watch that movie,
<donniezazen> Yeah, timing is a shame. Both Kubuntu and Fedora KDE are going to be shipped with 5.2
<Riddell> we should get backports soon enough
<soee> mparillo: imo yes and no, now we are sure we have pretty stable 5.2.X
<soee> each 5.x release might have some issues at first
<soee> so its better to ship it with first bug release
<mparillo> Gimme new stuff. If I wanted stable I would be on LTS.1+ ;-)
<soee> :D
<soee> mparillo: yes but think about simple user
<BluesKaj> has 14.10 plasma 4 as my backup OS
<donniezazen> or machines that are meant for special purposes like dev machines that can only be upgraded once in 2 years.
<colbyf> where woudl you download widgets too, i like to keep things tidy. Should I create a folder for them in my /home or should I put them to the kde folder, which I dojn't know where that is
<BluesKaj> colbyf, the widget downloader leaves them in the "widgets File" until you click on the desktop and "add widgets" or the wrench on the end of the panel
<colbyf> the link I am using dosen't download them auto, its a manual install
<BluesKaj> yes theres' that option too
<BluesKaj> click on add widgets then choose "get new widgets" for a list of available stuff
<colbyf> cool :)
<LINKSWORD2> Hello. How do I hide an unused device in KMix?
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2, dunno if it's possible to hide it
<LINKSWORD2> Hi, Blues.
<BluesKaj> Hi LINKSWORD2
<LINKSWORD2> BluesKaj: Well, here's the deal. Kubuntu is on a desktop system with a built-in soundcard on the motherboard, and when I go into the settings for KMix, it shows an HDMI device in the configuration, which I know I do not have. Any thoughts?
<colbyf> cool :)you plugged into a hdmi monitor
<colbyf> i had the same but I use pulse audio
<LINKSWORD2> That doesn't make sense. I have HDMI ports on my monitor, but not on my video card.
<BluesKaj> HDMI connects to your spdif soundcard output by default if you have a HDMI output , LINKSWORD2
<LINKSWORD2> That's just it. I don't have an HDMI output on my system.
<colbyf> oh you have no HDMI port on ur laptop
<colbyf> pass :) sry
<BluesKaj> then the HDMI is being detected on your monitor by the  HW system
<LINKSWORD2> .... *Points to original post.* Desktop. No HDMI on graphics card. Motherboard default audio.
<BluesKaj> it's like an outboard device most likely
<LINKSWORD2> BluesKaj: Odd. I've never seen that happen.
<LINKSWORD2> BluesKaj: So... It's detecting an HDMI port on my monitor, through my VGA port KVM switch, which the monitor is hooked up to....
<BluesKaj> yes, but it's possible with better HW detection nowadays
<LINKSWORD2> Mind... Blown....
<rberg> I bet your chipset supports HDMI even if no connecter is attached.. and the driver found it
<LINKSWORD2> rberg: Ahh..... Interesting hypothesis....
<BluesKaj> my sdpif  output was never detected by my nvidia gpu until about 3 yrs ago, but now i have a ackup in case my pci soundcard dies
<BluesKaj> my onboard spdif I mean
<LINKSWORD2> Hmm.....
<rberg> but I dont know how to hide it from kmix other then looking around the bios to see if it can be disabled
<colbyf> go into ur sound options and see can you disable it there
<colbyf> I hid HDMI output settings in there
<LINKSWORD2> Considering that I don't have an HDMI device on my system, I don't think I will have HDMI settings in the bios.
<BluesKaj> dunno why you'd want to hide it though, it might come in handy someday LINKSWORD2
<LINKSWORD2> I have 2 audio devices, and one of them, (the HDMI) does nothing. I want to disable the one that doesn't do anything. I can always re-enable it later if it does something useful, or if I need it for something.
<colbyf> if you download pulseaudi volume control, you can disbale it there and should run through to the rest of ur applications
<LINKSWORD2> PulseAudio, you say? Hmm....
<colbyf> thats whi I was able to kix skype and different programs from playing through my HDMI devices
<LINKSWORD2> I'll look around. Thanks.
<lordievader> pavucontrol \o/
<colbyf> Bluekaj: what email app do you use, just the one that comes with KDE
<BluesKaj> i just use gmail , kmail iis too complex for my needs altho thunderbird works well too, colbyf
<Zundrli_> hello everyone, i need help with kde and my dual screen setup. is there anyone here with experience in that topic?
<colbyf> ahh i am looking to use pgp and that
<colbyf> Zundrli_ : I don't know about experienced but I am running dual screen
<BluesKaj> I have no need for an email database/server setup colbyf
<Zundrli_> colbyf i have everything set up nicely but one thing is really bothering me: i have one monitor (big, 16:9) on the right, and one smaller monitor on the left (4:3). on the left side of the bigger screen i have a panel placed vertically. windows maximize under that panel and its driving me mad. its everywhere around google too, but no fix to be found
<colbyf> same prob haven't looked at it yet but its on my todays todo list lol
<colbyf> u using KDE desktop
<Zundrli_> yes kde 4
<colbyf> kde 5 still same prob
<Zundrli_> it drives me nuts
<colbyf> did you go into windows behaviour in settings
<Zundrli_> another thing, how do i make icons in the task manager stack ontop of eachother to save space?
<colbyf> going there now myself to see
<Ryoma721> now kubuntu works good
<colbyf> on kde 4 there should be a package search the net for resize panel icons kde4 might help
<Ryoma721> crossing my fingers in future updates
<Zundrli_> can you add me on skype or something colbyf in case you find a fix
<colbyf> sure
<LINKSWORD2> Later, ya'll.
<colbyf> msg me ur id
<colbyf> r email
<Zundrli_> how lol
<colbyf> right click on my name and there should be a dialoge option
<Zundrli_> im on a webirc in my browser
<Zundrli_> i think my skype id is the same as here, without the _
<colbyf> k
<goddard> was trying to upgrade and my upgrade crashed when trying to remove KDM
<goddard> and replace it with SDDM
<goddard> getting plasmashell borted
<zundrli_> i have a dual screen setup in kubuntu 14.10, one monitor 16:9, right side, and one, 4:3 on the left side. i set a vertical panel up at the left side of the bigger (16:9) screen. whenever i maximize windows they go under the panel and its really frustrating..... anyone an idea for fixing this?
<alvin> I did something.... As a user, you can run tcpdump on some interfaces. In the hope of being able to run it on all interfaces, I ran dpkg-reconfigure tcpdump. Now, I lost all permissions. How to reverse this and set it back to default? (And why did this happen? I didn't get any questions.)
<alvin> Ok, now I'm wondering why it actually worked before as non-root user.
<s_20> i only realised now that kf 5.9 made it into vivid, nice
<goddard> can i install 15.04 over the net?
<goddard> without a flash drive or cd
<genii> !debbootstrap
<genii> !debootstrap
<ubottu> debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<genii> goddard: See the bots link for more info
<goddard> yikes sounds time consuming
<Voyage> How to restart kde  alt + ctrl + backspace does not works
<Graf_Westerholt> Voyage, wait a minute, let me try. ;)
<Graf_Westerholt> :D
<Voyage> k
<Graf_Westerholt> LOL
<Graf_Westerholt> Try ALT+Print+K
<Voyage> Graf_Westerholt,  doesnt works
<Graf_Westerholt> Voyage, maybe it is disabled.
<Graf_Westerholt> !ubottu sysrq
<Graf_Westerholt> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Graf_Westerholt> !sysrq | Voyage
<ubottu> Voyage: please see above
<goddard> big problem i see already with the Kubuntu installer
<goddard> you can't connect to a wifi network with a hidden SSID
<goddard> http://www.space.com/17933-nasa-television-webcasts-live-space-tv.html
<Aristide> Hi !
<Aristide> Lot of packages are not available into 15.04 repository, its normal ?
<NickStone> anstide 15.04 hasn't been released yet
<MoonUnit`> todays plasma5 updates broken kickoff search?
<soee> there was Kf 5.9 update but that shoudl break it i think
<MoonUnit`> baloosearch and find from dolphin still work.
<MoonUnit`> installed plasma5 on a spare drive today, logoff, reboot and shutdown worked. so something broken on my main system.
<MoonUnit`> will reinstall at the weekend.
<YAFU> Anyone using Kubuntu 15.04 here?
<genii> YAFU: Might also check #ubuntu+1 which is for all 15.04 *buntu
<YAFU> Ok. I just want to discuss some issues that I found on Kubuntu 15.04 before reporting
<Headpool182> hi
<Headpool182> I was wondering if anyone knew, for non-linux steam games, do i have to install steam for windows via wine, or can i configure them to automagically launch with wine?
#kubuntu 2015-04-15
<doomikus> anyone have a suggestion for easy backup with at least some multiple versioning?
<yahyaa> does anyone have any idea when the stable version of plasma5 will be coming out?
<doomikus> yahyaa: if you ask the devs, they will probably tell you "when it's finished"  :D
<yahyaa> by sayind devs are u refering to the developers? and if so how do I contact them?
<doomikus> not sure but I would think kde.org might be a good start
<yahyaa> ok thanks
<doomikus> yahyaa: you could always install virtualbox, create a vm and test the "beta-ish" build yourself
<doomikus> some of the distros are including it
<saidox> hello i have plasma 5.2.2 and i have a probleme with mouse right click in the desktop the probleme it doesn't show the menu bar as it should be can some one know why this happening with me
<darthanubis> kairox: it's a bug
<darthanubis> KDE bug 346191
<ubottu> KDE bug 346191 in components "no right-click menus on the desktop after today's updates" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346191
<valorie> should be confirmed by now, good grief
<bshah> valorie: can you give me screenshot of the Mouse Actions page from desktop settings?
<bshah> (I can not reproduce it with -git packages, but shot in blue.. I have some idea)
<valorie> well, krunner is also broken today
<valorie> as well as the search in kicker
<Etriaph> So I'm not the only one :D
<bshah> valorie: you can open desktop settings from hamburger menu
<Etriaph> I logged a bug on plasma-desktop earlier for this.
<bshah> it sound to me more like packaging problem..
<valorie> yes, I filed bugs both on bko and launchpad
<bshah> can any of you run plasmashell from konsole. and see what it outputs when you right click?
<Etriaph> kf5.kiconthemes: "Theme tree: (Compass)" <-- output from that execution
<bshah> no no..
<bshah> Etriaph: kill plasmashell first; then run plasmashell
<Etriaph> Ah, one moment
<bshah> pkill plasmashell; plasmashell
<Etriaph> No output
<bshah> i.e plasmashell itself doesn't output anything? or when you rightclick?
<Etriaph> When I right-click
<Etriaph> Lots of debugging output of course, just nothing on that action
<bshah> alright; now can you open Desktop settings from hamburger menu?
<valorie> bshah: http://imgur.com/D8Jh3UA
<Etriaph> Yup.
<bshah> something ate defaults
<Etriaph> Can it be rebound?
<bshah> not sure where this file is on your kubuntu but; plasma/shells/org.kde.plasma.desktop/contents/defaults can you paste me it?
<Etriaph> Oooh, it crashes when I try.
<bshah> hm? any backtrace?
<Etriaph> Oh...
<Etriaph> Ya, will product
<Etriaph> But... that whole tree is gone
<Etriaph> It shows up on locate, but not on disk
<bshah> wtf
<Etriaph> Which means the update removed it.
<Etriaph> It's in /usr/share/plasma fyi
<Etriaph> Or that's where locate reported it.
<bshah> okay what are the dirs in /usr/share/plasma/shells/ ?
<valorie> bshah: https://paste.kde.org/pnaoiegh9
<bshah> RightButton;NoModifier=org.kde.contextmenu
<Etriaph> /usr/share/plasma/shells/org.kde.plasma.desktop
<bshah> sounds sane
<Etriaph> Contains contents and metadata.desktop
<bshah> does it work with blank session (i.e test user?)
<Etriaph> Um, I can try if you wish.
<bshah> would be helpful
<Etriaph> One sec...
<valorie> afaik it worked until today's updates
<bshah> anyway to know what files got update?
<valorie> there was a user complaining on G+ so I tested
<bshah> s/files/packages
<valorie> hmmm, yes -- I think
<bshah> this is indeed specific to kubuntu
<valorie> darn it, there is an apt history file somewhere
<Etriaph> Argh, can't switch users gonna log out and test, one sec..
<valorie> https://paste.kde.org/pepneigs7
<Etriaph> Yup, same on a new account.
<bshah> I wonder if it is bug related to kconfig and /etc --- something
<Etriaph> kdeinit5 has no bug reporting address, so crashes can't be reported?
<bshah> depends upon crash..
<bshah> you can report but you have to do it manually
<bshah> can you give me the cat ~/.config/plasma-org.kde.plasma.desktop-appletsrc ?
<bshah> s/cat//
<valorie> https://paste.kde.org/pxpywm6px
<bshah> buh there is no Actions part there..
<bshah> :\
<bshah> [ActionPlugins][127]
<bshah> RightButton;NoModifier=org.kde.contextmenu
<bshah> like I have this
<bshah> can you add new action in Mouse action or that also doesn't work?
<bshah> Etriaph: valorie: ^
<valorie> there is a button in systemsettings, but I have no clue what to do with it?
<valorie> Add Action
<valorie> but how does one do that?
<Etriaph> That's what caused the crashed for me valorie
<Etriaph> If I click on that button, then right-click, kdeinit5 crashes
<valorie> I don't have a mouse .... well I guess I could get a mouse
<bshah> click on it.. it will tell "Input Action" now and then right-click
<valorie> I have a touchpad
<bshah> Etriaph: can you fetch the backtrace?
<valorie> ha, that crashed plasma
<valorie> when I right-clicked
<Etriaph> bshah, ya one sec
<Etriaph> valorie: Ya :(
<valorie> Executable: plasmashell PID: 1556 Signal: Segmentation fault (11) Time: 4/14/15 21:36:10
<bshah> Ibacktrace from developer information would be helpful
<valorie> debug in gdb?
<Etriaph> Do you want it pasted or reported?
<Etriaph> I have it in the dialog.
<bshah> Etriaph: paste it please
<Etriaph> https://paste.kde.org/pgabukmfr
 * valorie is getting missing debug packages
<bshah> Etriaph: can you paste it on https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346191 too?
<ubottu> KDE bug 346191 in general "no right-click menus on the desktop after today's updates" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<valorie> gah, it wants me to restart
<valorie> one report is enough I think, right?
<Etriaph> I'm reporting it now
<Etriaph> Under plasmahsell > Desktop Dashboard
<Etriaph> Or what would be more appropriate?
<bshah> Etriaph: no no; don't report new bug..
<bshah> please put it in bug I pointed as comment
<Etriaph> Oh...
<Etriaph> I just logged it.
<Etriaph> So paste the backtrace as a comment on 346191?
<bshah> works for now.. I will add a comment
<bshah> I can not think of anything for now.. I have to run at university in sometime..
<bshah> so see you..
<bshah> will try to debug it later..
<Etriaph> Take it easy.
<Etriaph> Found another, strange bug.
<Etriaph> If I try to switch users the Alt-F2 dialog appears and the text 'SESSIONS' is populated there.
<valorie> whoa, strange
<valorie> for me, krunner doesn't work at all today
<valorie> also filed a bug about that
<valorie> bugs: both bko and launchpad
<Etriaph> I didn't know how accustomed I was to right-clicking my desktop until today.
<valorie> I don't miss that, but I sure miss krunner
<Etriaph> Ya, I want my gg: back
<valorie> Etriaph: more developers needed!
<Etriaph> valorie: Not so seasoned with C++ as I am with other languages.
<Etriaph> valorie: But I have considered it.  Learning the ecosystem would take a while.
<valorie> probably just needs porting
<Etriaph> Er.. cannot save places in Dolphin either.
<valorie> I've heard that mentioned, but don't know if a bug report has been filed
<valorie> would be bko, not launchpad I believe
<Etriaph> Yup, added confirmation.
<Etriaph> On lp
<Etriaph> Just two days away, how's the list lookin'?  ;)
<Etriaph> Or one day now I guess.
<valorie> http://goo.gl/Chh7uh
<valorie> is the list
<valorie> !vivid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> April 23rd is release, so lots of bug-fixing time
<Etriaph> 16th is RC though yes?
<valorie> RC is out when it's out
<Etriaph> LOL
<valorie> final freeze is on the 16th
<valorie> really, they have held it back for days sometimes
<valorie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseSchedule
<Etriaph> It's also marked as the RC, that's why I mentioned it.
<valorie> right, but that is a moving target sometimes
 * Etriaph nods
<valorie> let me put it this way: the RC will be out before final release
<valorie> :-)
<Etriaph> I'm really impressed by just how stable it actually is.  None of the software I made use of prior to 15.04 is unavailable in a way that I can't work.  I absolutely don't understand why people still use GNOME
<Etriaph> I think the only app that I've fought with has been Kmail
<Etriaph> If I were to help out with KDE or related apps, it would be that one.
<valorie> the kdepim team is great!
<Etriaph> I'm not sure they'd like what I have to say about kmail LOL
<valorie> but getting your plugin into krunner would be trivial I think
<valorie> I miss kmail
<valorie> it just doesn't work for me anymore
<valorie> hopefully one of these days again
<valorie> I've never tried anything else I like
<Etriaph> I think the UI needs a modernization; the workflow if you have more than one account configured is painful.
<Etriaph> If you think they would be receptive to the conversation, though, I'd be interested to know who to speak with to see what could be done.
<valorie> Etriaph: join #kontact
<valorie> read up on the links in the /topic as usual
<Etriaph> I'll add it to my channel list for tomorrow.
<valorie> cool
<valorie> if you start fixing bugs, or docu or whatever
<valorie> your opinion is worth as much as anybody else
<Etriaph> I think I'd be likely to create mock-ups in QML so it could be plugged in easily to back-end code if they so chose.
<valorie> potshots from the sidelines can be ignored, but users and devels have valuable opinions
<valorie> cool
<Etriaph> But I'll chat with them tomorrow about it.
<valorie> like I said, listen and read for a bit
<valorie> it would be lovely to have a kubuntu person on that team
<Etriaph> I at one point wanted to assist with the Kubuntu website, but Wordpress having been chosen and no one really owning it, I switched to paying work for something to keep me busy at the time.
<valorie> people have really stepped up for the website
<valorie> we had an SoK student do some work, but IMO it was rather a mess
<Etriaph> Riddell had said I should just start making changes when I was speaking with him, but I'm not sure anyone had really decided on a direction except that it had to change
<Etriaph> Web/Social Media should be 2 sides of the same coin: Promotion.
<valorie> my memory is a bit hazy, but it seems that some of our Romanian users made a nice site, and then offered to move that work to the Kubuntu site
<Etriaph> Do you know where the existing test site is?
<valorie> I think it should be ready for release day
<Etriaph> When ovidiu-florin sent out the email to the devel list, he neglected to add a link.
<valorie> looking for a link
<valorie> http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/
<valorie> I think
<valorie> yes
<Etriaph> Oy that image takes a while to transfer.
<valorie> yes, I think some images need to be optimized
<valorie> I'm sure they could use help still
<soee> good morning
<Etriaph> Good morning soee
<soee> hiho Etriaph
<Etriaph> OK, that's all of my feedback sent for the day.
<Etriaph> Time for sleepies.
<Etriaph> Catch ya on the flipside!
<s_20> right now kubuntu is crashing for me when i try to log in
<s_20> X (and sddm) is starting up, but when i try to log in it's showing me KDE's loading bar and then X/sddm restarts
<soee> s_20: nvidia gpu ?
<s_20> yes
<soee> prime ?
<soee> *optimus
<s_20> yes3
<soee> do you have latets updates ?
<soee> *latest
<s_20> i just updated a few minutes ago
<s_20> the fonts in sddm are..weird as well all of a sudden
<soee> wel had the same, but i was abel to run nvidia drivers yesterday
<soee> s_20: what driver version are you running ?
<soee> im not sure if it is related but i have 346
<s_20> 340 apparently
<soee> s_20: can you update to 346 ?
<s_20> doing it right now
<s_20> soee: did you have the same problem with the weird fonts as well?
<soee> s_20: not exaclty fonts but resolution
<s_20> they're way too small, as if the DPI setting changed, and some of them are just..blobs
<s_20> as in completely blurry
<soee> might happen
<soee> s_20: than for a moment switch to intel profile - type in command line: sudo prime-select intel
<s_20> soee: i'll try my luck with346 first
<s_20> but thanks for the hint
<soee> yuo shoudl be able to login, than open nvidia-settings and check Nvidia profile, try to reboot
<soee> for me it ended with black screen (reboot) but after restart it worked
<s_20> i'll just restart right away
<soee> ok, tell me then how it worked for you
<s_20> okay, i'm in kde now
<s_20> something strange happened to the fonts anyway
<s_20> they're all *way* too small
<s_20> and the alt-f2 launcher doesn't find anything anymore o_O
<s_20> not even commands that are in the path
<s_20> as in $PATH
<soee> s_20: there was an update yesterday to KF 5.9
<soee> with this update search is broken and rightclick on desktop not working
<soee> this is known
<s_20> soee: oh
<s_20> i take that is going to get fixed soon..as that has a certain release critical air about it..?
<soee> s_20: the font size might be related to DPI settings
<JunkHunk> hello Is there a way to completely remove a gnome application? I accidentally installed avant window navigator and as it didnt work properly I removed it...that was at least what I thought but now it still wants to start at login and a bothersome session manager warning appears every time
<soee> s_20: yes shoudl be fixed soon
<s_20> soee: i know, but i didn't change them :(
<soee> s_20: go to System Settings -> Fonts
<soee> and check DPI settings
<s_20> i know, they're on automatic, as they always were
<soee> JunkHunk: how did you remove it ?
<JunkHunk> soee sudo apt-get purge avn
<s_20> at least for now i'm in a state where i can work again..if the fonts bother me too much i can still change the DPI settings and i'll just hope the launcher will work again soon, i use it a lot
<s_20> anyway, thank you for the hint about the nvidia drivers!
<JunkHunk> soee no, what I did was this: sudo ppa-purge ppa:awn-testing/ppa
<soee> JunkHunk: so you purged ppa not package it seems, purging ppa moves package to version from archive if available but not removing it
<soee> what is the package name of avant ? avn ?
<soee> than: sudo apt-get remove --purge avn
<JunkHunk> soee I never thought it would be this troublesome to uninstall something it reminds me windows days
<soee> JunkHunk: ppa purge revertes package version not packages it contains
<JunkHunk> soee I did this to install it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/453460/is-avant-window-navigator-available-for-ubuntu-14-04
<soee> ok than: sudo apt-get remove --purge avant-window-navigator
<JunkHunk> soee it says it couldn't locate package avant-window-navigator
<soee> JunkHunk: it shoudl work but check if maybe it some different package name
<JunkHunk> but I still get this each login: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=86770
<JunkHunk> soee it seems there is still something in the system related to AWN and the system still fetchs it
<soee> JunkHunk: go to System Settings -> Startup and check if ther eis some service related to avn that runs on startup
<soee> s_20: i have updated bug report with teh info you provided https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1428328
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1428328 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "nvidia-prime needs sddm support" [Medium,Fix released]
<s_20> soee: alright
<s_20> i'm always a little confused by the way ubuntu handles nvidia drivers, it's a little more transparent on debian systems
<s_20> as in "please update to 346 automatically if it's available"
<soee> s_20: not here i think, but 346 is marked as recommended
<soee> in drivers manager
<JunkHunk> soee no clue of AWN in system settings: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=86771
<JunkHunk> soee http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=86772
<soee> JunkHunk: does this shows any packages to be removed: sudo apt-get remove --purge avant* ?
<JunkHunk> soee no
<JunkHunk> soee just not installed packages and some unnecessary libmono and linux image...
<soee> so there left some configuration entry
<soee> some german forum http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/system-meckert-beim-start-ueber-fehlende-exec-/
<JunkHunk> nothing related with AWN
<JunkHunk> soee okay thanks
<JunkHunk> soee this: grep -iR avant-window-navigator as far as I know it is used to find even symbolic links or recursive directories related to avant window navigator but...it does not find anything. this is annoying
<vip> hi ho, anybody experienced no right mouse/wheel working on desktop after latest update?
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<bduncan> hi all. i'm running the vivid beta and there a few bugs which i'd like to track down and report.
<bduncan> firstly krunner seems to have stopped working. i can type in the box but nothing is ever suggested and pressing return does nothing
<bduncan> i've tried shell commands, .desktop commands, simple maths...
<bduncan> secondly plasmashell seems to segfault every time i log in, but the bug reporter says the backtrace is useless even though i've installed debug symbols. can i clear out its config somewhere or get better logging?
<bduncan> any pointers?
<hateball> bduncan: #ubuntu+1 for vivid support until stable
<bduncan> hateball: great, thanks
<blubberbop> How important is fstrim? I've had it multiple times now that I'm working and out of the blue, my laptop freezes completely, cant do anything.. I CTRL SHIFT F1 to text console, which takes about a minute to pop up, then login that takes another 5 minutes, then iotop, and yep, fstrim again.... Whatever it does, great, do it, but why does it have to lock up my laptop while I'm working? It feels like windows doing its shitty upgrades NOW no matter if
<blubberbop> you're working or not...
<donniezazen> In http://files.kde.org/snapshots/ is kubuntu-201504091327-amd64.iso the latest?
<lordievader> blubberbop: For an SSD it should increase performance or so I've heared.
<blubberbop> lordievader: thats what the man page says, more or less.. But it should not completely lockup my laptop for the 15 minutes that its running, makes me really unhappy
<lordievader> Don't think you want to do it on mounted filesystems, but I have no experience with fstrim.
<MoonUnit`> so i wasn't going mad with desktop search breaking then, saw the bug reports today.
<JunkHunk> hello I was wondering why I cannot play mov videos on mozilla firefox...and I came here for some help...I already have the quicktime plugin installed and mov videos will play perfectly on my host players mozilla firefox is the default web browser for kubuntu isnt it?
<JunkHunk> some system tweaking perhaps? codecs or something?
<BluesKaj> JunkHunk, install flashplugin-installer
<soee> BluesKaj: isn't it shipped with kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<lordievader> soee: Not if you do not tick the box.
<lordievader> Ah, wait. Never mind.
<soee> ah, ok i thought it is :-)
<soee> what is the best video editor in your opinion ? oenshot, kdenlive ?
<BluesKaj> JunkHunk,  copy quicktime rom wherever you installed it to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<BluesKaj> from
<tuv0k> kdenlive
<BluesKaj> soee, yeah I was mistaken about flash, it's default with the restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> and has nothing to do with .mov files :)
<soee> true :)
<BluesKaj> should have read his question more closely
<soee> ahoneybun: ping
<JunkHunk> BluesKaj,  okay I installed the flashplugin-installer but I dont know what you mean with the quicktime rom
<JunkHunk> I didnt install quicktime
<JunkHunk> do I need to?
<BluesKaj> JunkHunk,  copy quicktime from wherever you installed it to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<BluesKaj> the quicktime plugin , JunkHunk
<JunkHunk> oh
<JunkHunk> its a firefox plugin
<JunkHunk> so I guess it is already in the plugins folder
<BluesKaj> ok is it in this file /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ?
<BluesKaj> check to make sure
<JunkHunk> inside /home/me/.mozilla there is a folder called firefox and another one called extensions
<JunkHunk> in the extensions folder just a file: libflashplayer.so
<BluesKaj> what about /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ?
<JunkHunk> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=86799
<JunkHunk> no quicktime plugin?
<BluesKaj> no quicktime plugin there JunkHunk , so the .mov files won't play in firefox
<JunkHunk> :-)
<JunkHunk> okay I grep -iR quicktime and there are quicktime for gimp, phonon-vlc...and so but none in firefox folders so definetely no plugin
<JunkHunk> okay how do I get the plugin then? I tried the regular way that is using firefox plugins tab...where the quicktime plugin appear as installed...
<tuv0k> JunkHunk: gecko-mediaplayer
<tuv0k> JunkHunk: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/quicktime-plugin-play-audio-and-video
<tuv0k> I've used it before, it works.
<tuv0k> gecko-mediaplayer is in the repos
<tuv0k> sudo apt-get install gecko-mediaplayer
<JunkHunk> okay thanks buddie
<tuv0k> np
<BluesKaj> tuv0k, cool, thanks for the tip :)
<tuv0k> yw
<tuv0k> feels good to give back in some little bit
<JunkHunk> hmmm I feel a bit suspicious about installing gnome programs in kubuntu..will gnome-mplayer be safe to install?
<tuv0k> yes
<JunkHunk> still not playing...
<BluesKaj> JunkHunk, yes gnome apps run fine on kubuntu
<JunkHunk> do I need to restart?
<JunkHunk> not fine at all
<JunkHunk> you try awn and see what happens
<tuv0k> JunkHunk: what is the link you are trying to play?
<JunkHunk> though my problem might be I installed an outdated app in the latest kubuntu
<JunkHunk> is a dropbox video I made
<tuv0k> ahhh
<JunkHunk> I can play it well in the desktop
<JunkHunk> but it wont play in the browser
<tuv0k> can you try to visit an actuall site that has a mov video?
<JunkHunk> hmmm wise idea
<tuv0k> http://trailers.apple.com/
<JunkHunk> oh thanks
<tuv0k> Now I remember why I installed it in the first place
<tuv0k> to play apple trailers
<bprompt> heheh
<tuv0k> :)
<tuv0k> kodi takes care of that now
<JunkHunk> hmmm it is taking too long
<JunkHunk> I think I might need a reboot
<tuv0k> most likely HD video
<tuv0k> what is your connection like?
<BluesKaj> there are more sites adopting HTML5 without adverting it for testing purposes , I've discoveed a few ...was running with flash to find which ones
<JunkHunk> more than enough
<tuv0k> do you see the video buffering
<JunkHunk> no
<JunkHunk> just gray
<BluesKaj> err without flash rather
<tuv0k> at least restart firefox before you reboot the machine
<JunkHunk> I already did
<JunkHunk> a couple of times
<tuv0k> are you running an adblocker?
<tuv0k> script blocker?
<JunkHunk> good one but no
<JunkHunk> oh wait
<tuv0k> I'm going to try myself now
<JunkHunk> yes
<JunkHunk> that was it
<tuv0k> :)
<JunkHunk> addblock plus
<tuv0k> lol, nice
<JunkHunk> now it is working
<tuv0k> yup
<JunkHunk> so what's wrong with my video???
<JunkHunk> I ll need to record it again
<JunkHunk> thanks anyway folks
<JunkHunk> see you later
<tuv0k> peace
#kubuntu 2015-04-16
<Finetundra> hello folks, I need to find a DNS benchmarker. Whats a good one?
<Silmarilion> Is there a shortcut to switch desktop in kubuntu?
<soee> good mornign
<GunnDawg> Hello
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> Silmarilion: ctrl + f<num of desktop>
<rajan> Guys I just have changed the server for my iste now  I want to use  mail server from old server , how to redirect mail server to an old server.
<Silmarilion> lordievader, yea I tried that but it didn't worked now checked under virtual desktop and it was only 1 desktop set. setting it to 2 works now.
<lordievader> Silmarilion: Changing desktops is a bit hard when you only have one ;)
<Silmarilion> :D
<soee> ~.~
<Silmarilion> is it possible to have different taskbar for each desktop?
<Silmarilion> for example display only active programs on desktop 1
<lordievader> Silmarilion: Not totaly different, but your example can be done. Take a look at the settings of the window manager thingie.
<soee> Silmarilion: you can set taskmanager to show apps form curent screen, desktop, or activity
<soee> or combination of it
<Silmarilion> yea found it
<Silmarilion> tnx guys
<soee> enjoy :)
<fedorafan> hey, using kubuntu 14.04 and I got No package 'libacovcodec' but Ive installed libavcodec-dev
<lordievader> fedorafan: On what do you get that error?
<fedorafan> mom maybe this will help, its a script to build something http://forums.openpli.org/topic/20871-build-script-for-openpli-enigma2-on-ubuntu-104-32-bit/page-49#entry486825
<lordievader> A script for Raring? I doubt it.
<fedorafan> the creator wrote it should work with 14.04
<valorie> fedorafan: right in your output, is:
<valorie> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<valorie> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<valorie> Alternatively, you may set the environment variables FFMPEG_CFLAGS
<valorie> and FFMPEG_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
<valorie> See the pkg-config man page for more details.
<valorie> check the readme or so
<fedorafan> hmm but why wont it run with this dependancy
<fedorafan> libavcodec
<lordievader> fedorafan: Could you tell us exactly what you are trying to do, and what output you get?
<fedorafan> its there lordievader
<lordievader> You are msg10?
<fedorafan> right
<lordievader> Ah.
<fedorafan> https://github.com/Raider05/enigma2pc
<fedorafan> there are some infos about this
<lordievader> !info libavcodec trusty
<ubottu> Package libavcodec does not exist in trusty
<lordievader> !info libavcodec-dev trusty
<ubottu> libavcodec-dev (source: libav): Development files for libavcodec. In component universe, is optional. Version 6:9.18-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 2465 kB, installed size 7874 kB
<lordievader> Hmm, I guess 54 > 51.
<fedorafan> me too
<fedorafan> how to check what version of libavcodec-dev is installed
<fedorafan> I got packages with 54 and without but dev was just without
<lordievader> apt-cache policy libavcodec-dev
<fedorafan> thx
<fedorafan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10831717/
<fedorafan> got this output
<lordievader> A ppa?
<fedorafan> I added ppa to install ffmpeg
<fedorafan> should be that
<lordievader> ffmpeg and libavcodec are incompatible, I thought.
<lordievader> It could very well cause troubles.
<fedorafan> yes right
<fedorafan> ahh good point hmm I will remove ffmpeg
<lordievader> fedorafan: Make that a ppa-purge of the mc3man ppa.
<fedorafan> can you tell me how
<lordievader> fedorafan: Read the man page of ppa-purge.
<fedorafan> oki
<valorie> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<valorie> or the man page, as lordievader says
<lordievader> Documentation, documentation, documentation. It's great :D
<fedorafan> thank you
<fedorafan> I added this line ppa:mc3man/trusty-media so sudo ppa-purge that right
<fedorafan> before removing ffmpeg thats the strategy?
<lordievader> ppa-purge will remove ffmpeg for you, if it came from that ppa.
<fedorafan> oki
<fedorafan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10831760/
<fedorafan> its the output of ppa-purge
<lordievader> Does apt-get update fix that?
<fedorafan> I will try
<fedorafan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10831773/
<lordievader> That needs to be 'sudo apt-get update'.
<fedorafan> I sudoed it
 * lordievader allways having a root shell has side effects...
<lordievader> Ah... never mind...
<fedorafan> I pasted in the first line the withouttry
<fedorafan> in the 6. it starts with sudo then
<lordievader> Probably just the mirror being out of sync. You could switch mirrors or wait a bit ;)
<lordievader> Anyhow, what version of libavcodec-dev is installed?
<lordievader> And what version of libavcodec54?
<fedorafan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10831797/
<fedorafan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10831799/
<lordievader> Libavcodec54 is not installed, and libavcodec-dev can be updated.
<lordievader> After that I suppose to try the compile again.
<fedorafan> allright and how to update
<fedorafan> apt-get update libavcodec-dev right
<fedorafan> sudo before
<lordievader> sudo apt-get install libavcodec-dev libavcodec54
<fedorafan> oki I will make that
<fedorafan> thx
<fedorafan> compiling
<lordievader> No errors?
<fedorafan> still the same "No package ''libavcodec' found"
<lordievader> Pfff.
<lordievader> Could you pastebin the configure script?
<fedorafan> oh dont know if it will work but its the one of the repo I posted mom
<fedorafan> https://github.com/Raider05/enigma2pc
<fedorafan> its build_openpliPC.sh
<lordievader> The buildlibs works?
<fedorafan> seemed to work but I dont know how to get the output now
<lordievader> Could you run the script with a -nc and see if it creates a ./configure?
<fedorafan> sure what sh-file you mean
<fedorafan> "./build_openpliPC.sh -nc" yes?
<lordievader> Yes.
<fedorafan> trying it now
<fedorafan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10831872/
<fedorafan> no configure file
<lordievader> fedorafan: I suppose the autogen.sh should create it, is there such a file?
<lordievader> Ah, never mind. I found them
<fedorafan> not in the root folder but there are some subdirs
<fedorafan> oki
<lordievader> I wonder what version it does find.
<lordievader> Pff. Strange stuff.
<lordievader> I'm not really sure how to work around this problem.
<fedorafan> no problem maybe just try to compile an older version of libavcodec what do you think
<fedorafan> or newer
<lordievader>  There does't happend to be a ppa of the software you are trying to install?
<fedorafan> sorry dont understand this sentence
<lordievader> There might be a ppa which carries the enigma2pc.
<fedorafan> as I know its just at git
<fedorafan> as
<fedorafan> at github
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<fedorafan> lordievader I compiled the libav git and it seems to work but now I got a new error http://forums.openpli.org/topic/20871-build-script-for-openpli-enigma2-on-ubuntu-104-32-bit/page-49#entry487453
<lordievader> That looks broken.
<fedorafan> ahh ok
<lordievader> I.e. I have no idea :P
<fedorafan> https://github.com/lu-zero/libav I used this one
<fedorafan> ahh ts oki have posted it and maybe someone will answer it and I can try around different versions whatever
<fedorafan> thx for your help lordievader
<lordievader> No problem.
<fedorafan> but it seems as if I havent installed it dont know, made ./configure, make and sudo make install but sudo apt-get remove libav (tab) doesnt shows the libavcodec package for examle or libavutil, before I had installed libavutil52, dont know if it should be now newer
 * fedorafan https://github.com/lu-zero/libav
<fedorafan> hmm
<sizziff> kubuntu vs ubuntu ?
<lordievader> Ubuntu + KDE - Unity = Kubuntu.
<sizziff> who more stabe?
<sizziff> who more stable?
<lordievader> Stable, pff no idea. Kubuntu works. Don't know about Ubu, I don't use it ;)
<sizziff>   ^)
<sizziff>   ^)
<sizziff> I will try use Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> sizziff, why do you ask here, you know the answer will be Kubuntu is best :-)
<Ryoma721> hiiii
<BluesKaj> hey Ryoma721
<Ryoma721> hiii
<Ryoma721> i use kubuntu 15.04
<Ryoma721> a simple question
<Ryoma721> after the command apt-get dist-upgrade process finishes, can sudo reboot now corrupt the system?
<Ryoma721> every day I run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, if you download a lot of updates and when he finished I sudo reboot now
<Ryoma721> it may be that something has not yet written?
<donniezazen> Ryoma721: you don't need to do sudo reboot
<donniezazen> you only need to reboot for something like a kernel upgrade.
<donniezazen> You should use software updater and it will do ask you to reboot.
<donniezazen> sudo reboot will not corrupt anything let alone system as long as you close all programs before rebooting your system
<BluesKaj> Ryoma721, no need to reboot each time unless the notifier indictaes it , for example after a kernel upgrade
<Ryoma721> The last restart I was the surprise that was not working kubuntu, and I performed that command for comfort
<BluesKaj> Ryoma721, but you should run sudo apt-get autocleanand sudo apt-get autoclean periodically
<Ryoma721> yes always
<Ryoma721> sudo apt-get update
<BluesKaj> oops autoremove :)
<Ryoma721> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ryoma721> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Ryoma721> sudo apt-get autoclean
<BluesKaj> yup
<Ryoma721> all day
<Ryoma721> kernel 4.0.0
<BluesKaj> every few days is usually enough
<Ryoma721> after download many files....sudo reboot now... system not works
<Ryoma721> i try not use sudo reboot now
<Ryoma721> this morning sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ryoma721> reboot
<Ryoma721> now kubuntu black screen
<BluesKaj> Ryoma721, which kubuntu release ?
<Ryoma721> 15.04
<BluesKaj> 'ok run, systemctl enable sddm
<Ryoma721> what??
<Ryoma721> i am italian
<Ryoma721> what write?
<BluesKaj> ctl+alt+F1-F6
<BluesKaj> then  systemctl enable sddm
<Ryoma721> 4 key???
<Ryoma721> where??
<Ryoma721> grub??? login??
<Ryoma721> ok
<Ryoma721> understand
<BluesKaj> no any F key between F1 and F6 with al+ctl will open a virtual terminal where you can login and run systemctl enable sddm
<Ryoma721> ok
<Ryoma721> thanks
<BluesKaj> it's like your terminal/konsole
<Ryoma721> yes i am there
<BluesKaj> login  with your username and password then run the command
<Ryoma721> ok
<Ryoma721> ---complete----
<Ryoma721> restart black screen
<Ryoma721> 4 ask password
<Ryoma721> can be forced to reinstall packages kubuntu???
<BluesKaj> Ryoma721, try startx
<Ryoma721> nada
<Ryoma721> blackscreen
<Ryoma721> download iso.....
<Ryoma721> notrhing
<Ryoma721> nothing
<thomas_> how do you sideload kubuntu?, I just installed kubuntu and it goes to windows
<Guest11525> how do you sideload kubuntu?, I just installed kubuntu and it goes right to windows
<Guest11525> Anyone there?
<BluesKaj> Ryoma721, which graphics gpu ?
<Ryoma721> radeon
<Ryoma721> a10-7800
<BluesKaj> Ryoma721, install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Ryoma721> yesssssssssssss
<Ryoma721> driver oibaf
<Ryoma721> I will not use the more command
<Ryoma721> sudo reboot now
<Ryoma721> thanks
<Ryoma721> now format sda
<Ryoma721> bye
<Upstand> HELP
<Upstand> JUST RM'D MY HOLE HARD DRIVE
<Upstand> ALL MY GAY PORN IS GONE
<BluesKaj>  tough
<Ryoma721> hi
<tuv0k> hi
<lordievader> o/
<wldcordeiro> Is notify-osd a required package in Kubuntu?
<wldcordeiro> I'm using the 15.04 beta and I've had trouble with it getting stuck.
<xennex81> yo
 * genii makes more coffee
<tuv0k> yo
<Pazzoide> hello!
<soee> hiho Pazzoide
<lordievader> o/
<Pazzoide> Hi! Do you know the release roadmap for Kubuntu?
<Pazzoide> when will be available 15.04?
<genii> April 23rd sometime after 4pm GMT
<Pazzoide> strange there is no roadmap on kubuntu site
<lordievader> Ah, 23. I knew it was twenty something.
<genii> !schedule-#ubuntu+1
<ubottu> A schedule of Vivid Vervet (15.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<lordievader> Pazzoide: Kubuntu follows the Ubuntu schedule, that ^ one.
<Pazzoide> I read on Ubuntu site the 23  is for Ubuntu version.. is the same date for Kubuntu too?
<Pazzoide> ah ok!!
<valorie> all the flavors release at the same time afaik
<valorie> we're all Ubuntu
<soee> :)
<Andrew> Hi im extremely new to Linux i need some help if i could get some
<GunnDawg> Andrew: ask your question. If someone can help you then I am sure they will
<Andrew> Ok im trying to install Kubuntu on my pc however it seems to be stuck at "The installation will finish soon. we hope you enjoy kubuntu" its not frozen i have just left it for a few hours
<tuv0k> Andrew: force your pc to reboot
<tuv0k> the installation may have finished
<Andrew> ok after i do that what should i do
<GunnDawg> see if it boots
#kubuntu 2015-04-17
<sillymoosee> Hi, Kubuntu 15.04 question, I can't seem to get my panel clock to 24hr time. Seems system settings Region page changes have made this difficult. Is there a file I can manually edit?
<tuv0k> sillymoosee: I want military time as weill
<sillymoosee> tuv0k: No luck eh? Guess it wasn't a priority so far to expose custom date via gui...
<tuv0k> no, we can only at present change the zone :(
<tuv0k> seems silly
<tuv0k> it is always the first thing I change
<voidwalker> hey i cant find wine 1.7.40 in wine team ppa. what can i do?
<mparillo> sillymoosee: This is the bug I raised: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=340982
<ubottu> KDE bug 340982 in kcm_formats "I cannot set my short date to YYYY-MM-DD, nor my time to HH:MM" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<mparillo> tuv0k: You can vote for it also ^^^
<tuv0k> nice
<sillymoosee> mparillo: Thanks for link, that is amazingly LAME. If there's on regression area bound to make users mad, its regional customizations.
<sillymoosee> I forsee a lot of user complaints and questions on release hitting forums and IRC...
<GunnDawg> When does 15.04 release?
<tuv0k> GunnDawg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseSchedule
<sillymoosee> tuv0k: don't forget to vote on bug, I gave my 2 cents. Off to restore my 14.04 image, I think KDE 5 may need some more work.
<darthanubis> i did
<darthanubis> you gave more than .02
<darthanubis> yeah, can't logout, babloo_file is a monster
<GunnDawg> How can I go about changing the "Favorites" and "Recently Used" icons under the K Menu?
<Aristide> Hellow :)
<Aristide> I have a problem :
<Aristide> I have disable WiFi from Plasma5 but I can't enable it
<Aristide> When I check "WiFi" checkbox, the list is empty
<GunnDawg> I had network issues with 14.04 but have resolved them. Scared to switch to 15.04 now :(
<Aristide> I'm on 15.04 ^^
<Aristide> Hello GunnDawg :)
<GunnDawg> I know you are, you said Plasma5, I assumed you were using 15.04
<Aristide> Wut N
<Aristide> Wut ? * WiFi work oO'
<GunnDawg> I'm quite happy with my 14.04 setup :)
<Aristide> GunnDawg: But I love Plasma5 / KDE Frameworks 5
<GunnDawg> Aristide: I'd wait until its more stable if you're not willing to put up with possible bugs and the process in which to report those and fix them
<Aristide> Yes but I like KDE Frameworks 5
<GunnDawg> I havent used it
<GunnDawg> I'm happy with what I've got :)
<soee> good morning
<GunnDawg> morning
<Aristide> GunnDawg: ^^ KDE 4 ?
<GunnDawg> Aristide: yes
<GunnDawg> Aristide: 4.13.3
<Aristide> Oh :)
<Aristide> 5.9 for Frameworks :D
<GunnDawg> I prefer a more stable environment
<Aristide> Ow
<Aristide> Open a LDLC's computer don't break warranty
<Aristide> YEAH !
<GunnDawg> I alsu use this for my gaming machine. I need it to be stable and smooth
<Aristide> GunnDawg: I use for work, play, write, create music ... :3
<GunnDawg> cool
<xennex81> Aristide: you can use nmcli to troubleshoot a bit
<xennex81> nmcli d wifi rescan
<xennex81> nmcli d wifi list
<Aristide> Ok thank'
<valorie> I've heard another report of wifi problems
<Aristide> xennex81: But its work now :)
<Aristide> xennex81: Reboot computer has been enought ^ '
<xennex81> :) nice
<xennex81> Even in 14.10 I've had to sometimes shut off network manager and do manual wpa_supplicant because I could not get it to work
<xennex81> NM is buggy
<xennex81> has nothing to do with 15.04....
<xennex81> I have two root partitions now on my system :). One runs Ubuntu Gnome still (14 GB) the other is 20GB and has Kubuntu 15.04 on it
<xennex81> I'm thinking to put 14.10 back on the first
<xennex81> I think I even dreamt of Kubuntu tonight
<sizziff> hello all
<xennex81> hi sizziff
<gear> hey
<lordievader> Good morning.
<xennex81> morning (afternoon by now) (time goes fast) (or we do)
<Ryoma721> ciao
<Ryoma721> hi
<hateball> Hello Ryoma721, do you have a question?
<kde_newbie> hi guys! how can i know from the command line if bluetooth is enabled?
<manolo_> ciao
<manolo_> scusate ma per avere la lista e scarica come si fa?
<romber> Hi guys, do I need to install additional package on kubuntu 14.04
<romber> to connect ipsec vpn?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lordievader> romber: From what I remember, yes.
<romber> well, it's a bad question. My question is.. May I connect ipsec with IKE from Connection editor?
<lordievader> If you install the apropiate packages yes.
<romber> lordievader, Is there a tutorial? I saw there is a option "OpenSwan" in Connection editor, but I only know the phase1/2 algo and domain
<lordievader> Err, what kind of ipsec do you use?
<romber> Oh..sorry if I ask a stupid question, I have only very few  about vpn. I have a tutorial to connect ipsec VPN for iOS, server/passwd/username/group name and key
<lordievader> romber: Server implementations matter, IPSec is implemented differently by different daemons.
<romber> s/few/few knowledge
<lordievader> While it is a standard, and so things should interoperate, it is easier to use one 'brand' of IPsec. For example Strongswan.
<romber> may I connect it if I have those information?
<lordievader> romber: What kind of ipsec do you use?
<romber> lordievader, Umm, sorry but I don't know.. how to know it ?
<lordievader> romber: Do you administer the ipsec server?
<romber> No
<lordievader> Hmm. I guess that you then need to use the good old method of trial and error.
<BluesKaj> romber, is this a free vpn server?
<lordievader> Start with OpenSwan or StrongSwan I suppose.
<romber> BluesKaj, I'm not sure but I think no.
<romber> lordievader, kubuntu 14.04 have build in openswan? because I saw a openswan option in connection editor
<lordievader> It's in the strongswan-nm package.
<BluesKaj> romber, do yuou have ipsec-utilities installed?
<romber> lordievader, OK, I will try it first :) thanks
<romber> BluesKaj. yes I have
<BluesKaj> does the server use l2tp-ipsec protocol?
<romber> umm not sure, if I can connect it via iPad does it means yes?
<lordievader> Not necessarily, IOS (7/8) support IKEv2, IKEv1, l2tp for VPN.
<BluesKaj> ok , nevermind the tunneling depends on the server protocol
<romber> how ipad could got those information automatically?
<lordievader> romber: What information? Most you have to specify yourself.
<BluesKaj> this isn't ipad support , so I don't know
<MichaelTiebesl> hey hello
<BluesKaj> hi MichaelTiebesl
<MichaelTiebesl> i see to enjoy this channel it also can be with freenode
<MichaelTiebesl> i just installed kubuntu 15.04 and saw this channel was first connected with kubuntu irc
<BluesKaj> MichaelTiebesl, it's on the freenode server
<MichaelTiebesl> BluesKaj: great then i will stay here
<MichaelTiebesl> BluesKaj: kubuntu 15.04 is nice
<BluesKaj> yes, kubuntu 15.04 support is at #ubuntu+1 chat
<BluesKaj> if you need it , MichaelTiebesl
<MichaelTiebesl> im also connected to ubuntu
<MichaelTiebesl> BluesKaj: cheers
<romber> BluesKaj and lordievader, thanks I can connect the VPN server now :). It's a cisco server and seams that only need to install network-manager-vpnc and vpnc
<lordievader> romber: Nice, nice.
<Ryoma721> hi
<BluesKaj> hi Ryoma721
<Ryoma721> my problem i think ahci....
<Ryoma721> after dist-upgrade, restart black screen
<Ryoma721> o freeze desktop (15.04)
<Ryoma721> ahci to ide
<Ryoma721> now works
<Ryoma721> thakns for kubuntu
<bob420> cannot ecrypt my home after kubuntu won't start no more. got y
<bob420> although i know the mount-pw.. i only see fnek files. (none of the inet tutorial worked out).. help?
<bob420> when i use ecryptfs-recover-private only fnek files/directories are shown.
<bob420> when i use ecryptfs-mount-private... i can activate use filename encryption.. and it shows me a signature.. that also never works..
<bob420> join#ecrptfs
<jcjordyn120> hey
<drw> jcjordyn120: hi
<jcjordyn120> hello
<wldcordeiro> Is notify-osd of any use to KDE?
<wldcordeiro> It's got some problems for me and I'm wondering if it's okay to remove it.
<Etriaph> It seems that a lot of software depends upon it.
<Etriaph> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD
<wldcordeiro> Etriaph: It keeps getting stuck for me.
<wldcordeiro> I don't know why but it'll just stay indefinitely
<wldcordeiro> and it's been driving me insane because then I need to go and kill it.
<Etriaph> Which version of Kubuntu?
<wldcordeiro> I'm on the 15.04 beta
<Etriaph> Log a bug.
<wldcordeiro> Link?
<wldcordeiro> Is it just on launchpad?
<Etriaph> On Launchpad.
<Etriaph> I'm on a fully up to date 15.04 Beta 2 and I don't get that issue, FYI.
<wldcordeiro> I'm on a fully up to date one as well but I installed from Ubuntu with `apt-get install kubuntu-desktop` and then ran `do-release-update -d`
<wldcordeiro> So it might be an issue with some configurations.
<Etriaph> Potentially.
<Etriaph> Oh...
<Etriaph> So you're running Ubuntu.
<Etriaph> I don't know how base packaging of both together might affect your user experience.
<Etriaph> I'm KDE only myself.
<wldcordeiro> I ran apt-get remove for ubuntu-desktop
<wldcordeiro> to try and remove ubuntu itself.
<wldcordeiro> I like KDE a lot more now than I've tried it.
<wldcordeiro> I don't know if I want to try a clean install I have a lot of development stuff on the computer that I don't want to set up again. :/
<wldcordeiro> s/than/that
<Etriaph> What kind of environment do you work in?
<Etriaph> Languages and such.
<wldcordeiro> Python, JS, Java, Ruby, Rust
<Etriaph> I work with Rails, I use Kate for everything pretty much.  If I'm doing any Java work I use Netbeans.
<Guest33574> Hello all.....i have an old SmartMedia card reader Lexar Media model GS-UFD-20SA-TP and lsusb reads it as Bus 002 Device 003: ID 07cc:0004 Carry Computer Eng., Co., Ltd SM/CF/PCMCIA Card Reader it is not automounting and its FAT16 im pretty sure USB 1.0 or 1.1 or something how do i mount this?
<wldcordeiro> Etriaph: What's Kate?
<wldcordeiro> I do Java in the sense that I work with Android in Android Studio.
<willwork4foo> Hi all - anyone know of a workaround / fix for sddm going black on boot? Kubuntu 14.10 here with KDE Plasma 5.2 installed
<Etriaph> Kate = KDE Advanced Text Editor
<willwork4foo> Etriaph: I use vi ;-)
<Etriaph> willwork4foo: On 15.04 here, never tried plasma in 14.10
 * willwork4foo is not much of a coder - more of an ugly script mess hack
<willwork4foo> Etriaph: I couldn't get 15.04 to install
<Etriaph> I use vi from time to time.
<willwork4foo> Etriaph: it wouldn't boot post-install
<willwork4foo> that's the beta 2
<Etriaph> willwork4foo: Working fine for me atm.
<willwork4foo> Etriaph: lucky you....
<Etriaph> It's actually really stable now.
<wldcordeiro> I use Sublime Text primarily with a plugin called Vimperator to give me Vim-like control.
<willwork4foo> It didn't seem to want to work at all with encrypted LUKS
<Etriaph> willwork4foo: Did you elect to install updates during the install?
<willwork4foo> Etriaph: ye
<willwork4foo> Etriaph: yes
<Etriaph> willwork4foo: I've had a few glitches here and there, yet on my fairly modern hardware it booted up easy.
<willwork4foo> Etriaph: I'm running an Asus Vivobook S400CA
<willwork4foo> with an SSD hard disk and 8GB of RAM - loving KDE 5 on it
<willwork4foo> it's gorgeous
<willwork4foo> Sadly, I want SDDM to work and it won't.
<willwork4foo> Is it fairly easy to upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04 beta 2?
<willwork4foo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/Beta2/Kubuntu
<Etriaph> I installed but didn't format.
<Etriaph> Fresh install.
<Etriaph> Your ~/.kde/ folder from your previous install may not migrate well if you upgrade.
<willwork4foo> I'll delete it
<Etriaph> Some stuff lives in ~/.local too
<willwork4foo> I'm removing all my .files - this is a "test" system
<Etriaph> *nods*
<willwork4foo> it has no actual work or stuff I need
<willwork4foo> sudo kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade     - seems to be doing the trick so far.
<willwork4foo> we shall see.
<Etriaph> The only thing Plasma 5 is lacking so far is themes.
<willwork4foo> I like the default look
<willwork4foo> to be honest
<darthanubis> this won't end well
<Etriaph> Other than that it seems very reliable, much smoother integration with the login manager.
<willwork4foo> it's refreshing and quite clean
<willwork4foo> that's sddm
<Etriaph> Ya, Breeze is alright.  I changed the default colours.
<willwork4foo> very nice - and doesn't work on 14.10
<willwork4foo> plasma 5 design language reminds me a lot of Android 5 design language
<willwork4foo> very similar - pastels, smooth blends and clean lines
<Etriaph> willwork4foo: It's flat.
<Etriaph> That's the design ideology.  :D
<willwork4foo> Etriaph: I like that. I was never a fan of skeumorphism and fake-3D
<Etriaph> willwork4foo: It's nice, but I'm eager for a QtCurve port to Qt5
<willwork4foo> that would be good.
<Etriaph> The plasmoid crowd hasn't caught up to it yet either though.
<Etriaph> I miss my pastebin plasmoid
<willwork4foo> I'm a relative newcomer to KDE - so I've not played with the plasmoids much
<willwork4foo> never really needed to
<Etriaph> It lets you drag and drop text selections/images onto the drop target and uploads them to a public HTTP server.
<willwork4foo> that's quite handy
<Etriaph> Very handy.  I kinda want to create one for gist
<willwork4foo> has to be said though, Plasma 5 is a damn sight smoother and more fluid in the animations than earlier releases
<willwork4foo> feels very slick to use.
<Etriaph> I would imagine that once we hit full Wayland support it'll be a beautiful thing.
<willwork4foo> not far off that now.
<Etriaph> I've been running KDE since 0.92
<willwork4foo> first time I used KDE was 1.5
<willwork4foo> then I left it and ran screaming
<Etriaph> LOL
<willwork4foo> and used olwm / fluxbox for years
<Etriaph> KDE 2.0 was the first version that demonstrated a move towards tight-integration.
<Etriaph> I used E for a while.
<Etriaph> And Windowmaker.
<willwork4foo> I had a look at that
<willwork4foo> always preferred fluxbox - I liked the incredible lightweight
<Etriaph> On modern workstations those standalone window managers don't shine anymore.
<willwork4foo> however, KDE 4.0 looked good enough to play with so I switched back a while ago and moved to Kubuntu - not changing again I think
<Etriaph> Sure they're fast, but lacking in features.
<willwork4foo> yep.
<willwork4foo> I got bored with writing scripts to do things myself
<Etriaph> haha
<willwork4foo> ok - so it's just told me that it's going to take an hour to install all the packages it's just downloaded
<willwork4foo> I'm going to go do something else for a bit - ttfn
<Etriaph> Take it easy.
<MichaelTiebesl> is there somebody who know where the cantata.conf is based in home in kubuntu?
<cup`ocoffee> MichaelTiebesl: did you try locate?
<cup`ocoffee> 'locate cantana.conf' ?
<MichaelTiebesl> when i use the search in dolphin it said not allowed protocol
<MichaelTiebesl> maybe krunner i can try
<cup`ocoffee> locate is a great tool
<cup`ocoffee> try it on the terminal
<cup`ocoffee> like konsole or yakuake
<valorie> locate cantata.conf even....
<MichaelTiebesl> not found in konsole
<MichaelTiebesl> normally it should be in .conf/cantata
<cup`ocoffee> actually I don't know what canatana.conf is for…
<MichaelTiebesl> these are the settings from cantata
<lordievader> cup`ocoffee: Probably for cantata, an mpd client.
<MichaelTiebesl> so when i make a new install i only have to replace the previous .conf to have the same settings as before
<genii> mmmm coffee
<cup`ocoffee> ^^
<valorie> MichaelTiebesl: before Plasma 5, most configs are stored in ~/.kde/share/config
<valorie> or share/apps
<cup`ocoffee> my bad! - I could not find the program in my sources :O - I found it via google now :)
<MichaelTiebesl> valorie: correct
<valorie> now in ~/.config or ~/.local
<valorie> with some kde4 era apps still in .kde
<MichaelTiebesl> its not there in plasma5,  i tried a few desktops with kde but in kubuntu 15.04 its not there
<lordievader> MichaelTiebesl: You could allways use strace...
<MichaelTiebesl> lordievader: sorry but what is strace?
<lordievader> Program to see in great detail what a program does.
<cup`ocoffee> MichaelTiebesl: it is possible that the conf-file has to be made by you
<MichaelTiebesl> cup`ocoffee: i made a folder with the cantata.conf but no luck with that
<cup`ocoffee> it will be a text-file - and you can copy&paste what the install-file says
<cup`ocoffee> did you put text into the file?
<cup`ocoffee> i currently opened the README
<MichaelTiebesl> no what i do with the conf is replace it with the previous one so i have the same settings as before.
<lordievader> It doesn't access any conf file here.
<MichaelTiebesl> otherwise i have to configure cantata everytime when i do a fresh install
<cup`ocoffee> i have no ubuntu-package for it - I just have the source here…
<MichaelTiebesl> so you can see the cantata.conf is more a backup file for the settings.
<cup`ocoffee> from kde-apps.org
<MichaelTiebesl> cup`ocoffee: right
<cup`ocoffee> how did you install cantana?
<cup`ocoffee> from kde-apps.org as well?
<MichaelTiebesl> and maybe also on github it is
<Etriaph> Google Code I think.
<MichaelTiebesl> install by muon
<cup`ocoffee> ah, ok
<Etriaph> The music player?
<MichaelTiebesl> Etriaph: yep
<Etriaph> Yup, Google Code project.
<lordievader> MichaelTiebesl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10841359/ is what cantata accesses here.
<cup`ocoffee> lordievader: no conf
<MichaelTiebesl> lordievader: but there must be a folder in home also, like in cache there is for cantata for the cache of artist and album.png
<MichaelTiebesl> cup`ocoffee: conf should be in home
<MichaelTiebesl> i already found the mpd.conf on a weird place in home
<cup`ocoffee> 7. Advanced Config Items  KDE builds: ~/.kde/share/config/cantatarc   ( Current User )                 /etc/kde4/cantatarc             ( All Users    )
<cup`ocoffee> that's from the README
<MichaelTiebesl> thats kde4 i think
<MichaelTiebesl> i use now kubuntu 15.04
<cup`ocoffee> sadly my knowledge ends here :D - Good luck! :)
<Etriaph> KDE4 apps still run though
<valorie> sure, and the configs will be in the same place
<valorie> until the app is ported to frameworks
<Etriaph> KDE-PIM is still KDE4 I think.
<valorie> yes
<valorie> one step at a time
<Etriaph> They're hard to get a hold of as it turns out.  :D
<valorie> who?
<Etriaph> #kontact is usually dead quiet.
<valorie> yes, they are usually in #kde-devel though
<Etriaph> Ah, good to know.
<valorie> or on the mail list
<valorie> also, mostly if not all europeans
<Etriaph> Ya, I'm EST.
<valorie> so for instance, off for the weekend by now....
<cup`ocoffee> ^^
#kubuntu 2015-04-18
<mcc> Hi... I don't know whether to ask about this in here or in #ubuntu... but... I installed ubuntu on my spare partition a few weeks back... I tried it out, it sorta worked... i rebooted into Windows... and now i can't boot back into ubuntu
<mcc> I had a grub, now it's gone
<mcc> or well it doesn't seem to boot anymore
<mcc> i am running a windows 8 software called Visual BCD and i think i am in over my head
<valorie> !grub | mcc
<ubottu> mcc: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<valorie> just running grub-repair in the command line might fix it
<mcc> cool
<lordievader> Good morning.
<MoonUnit`> morning
<lordievader> Hey MoonUnit`
<MoonUnit`> think i've sorted my logoff/shutdown problem.
<MoonUnit`> ksmserver: Client  "/usr/bin/hotot-qt"  ( 10d9e9d775000142934056900000244580013 ) canceled shutdown.
<MoonUnit`> changed to the gtk version now
<chat> hi, supporting for Kubuntu 15.04?
<lordievader> chat: Support for 15.04 is in #ubuntu+1
<chat> thnx
<MoonUnit`> hmm thought something was broke after yesterdays reinstall, might be wrong.
<MoonUnit`> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346316
<ubottu> KDE bug 346316 in general "Browse icon button in edit application no listed add icons" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<MoonUnit`> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi MoonUnit`
<MoonUnit`> BluesKaj: found out it was a program stopping logout and shutdown, didn't need to reinstall yesterday :-/
<MoonUnit`> ksmserver: Client  "/usr/bin/hotot-qt"  ( 10d9e9d775000142934056900000244580013 ) canceled shutdown.
<lordievader> Hehe, how fun.
<lordievader> qt-mpc is another who cancels logout/shutdown...
<BluesKaj> MoonUnit`, cool , glad you found it :)
<MoonUnit`> changed to the gtk version :)
<BluesKaj> still can't figure out why some Qt4 apps like dolphin don't use the plasma 5 colour settings in system settings/systemsettings5, According to the devs the plasma 4 apps should integrate their settings with plasma 5, but dolphin doesn't here. it's still that default plasma  4 off brown colour when it should be marble (blue)
<darthanubis> Thank goodness my dolphin is not broken like that
<excalibr> https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-27106
<excalibr> which version of libqt 15.04 has?
<excalibr> libqt5*
<ubuntu_> когда все приложения переведут на новые кеды, а то дельфин то новый то старый и так все приложения
<MoonUnit`> http://developer.kde.org/~cfeck/portingstatus.html
<ubuntu_>  спасибо
<Aristide> Hello :)
<Aristide> I want to install all possible KF5 application (Eg : Konqueror5, Dolphin5 ...)
<jp_hranice> Hallo. I miss persistence test in LiveSesion TestCase on Testing Tracker. What is wrong?
<Aristide> I'm under Kubuntu vivid, do you have a repository for that ?
<jp_hranice> Aristide: no experience
<Aristide> Ok :)
<Aristide> No problems :D
<Aristide> i'm googling again for try to find a solution on Internet
<MoonUnit`> many apps are still using kde 4 libs http://developer.kde.org/~cfeck/portingstatus.html
<NeuhNeuh> Hello (again ^^)
<NeuhNeuh> I repeat my problem :
<NeuhNeuh> I want to install all possible KF5 application (Eg : Konqueror5, Dolphin5 ...) I use Kubuntu vivid, but lot of app are stay in 4.x
<excalibr> MoonUnit`, not so familiar with KDE, are those listing also include 3party apps or only  apps officially made/maintained by KDE?
<MoonUnit`> includes 3rd party i believe.
<arulmagi> hi Everyone
<mcc> Hello, my Kubuntu I installed no longer boots, my grub has somehow disappeared, I am trying to follow instructions someone in here passed me last night, I am hitting this barrier: http://i.imgur.com/6wSAQDS.jpg
<mcc> It seems to be saying I cannot install grub because I do not have a /boot partition, but I am confused, the original installer did not make a /boot partition. if /boot is needed why didn't the original installer make one?
<lordievader> mcc: You need to point the --boot-directory options to your boot directory.
<lordievader> I suppose you are not chrooted in?
<mcc> i am not chrooted in.
<mcc> okay. let me start over.
<mcc> i do not have a boot partition. rather, i am using UEFI, and I am booting off of something called shimx64.efi/grubx64.efi on my EFI partition.
<mcc> However, my EFI partition ran into some kind of problem where it was partially corrupted? I ran a program called dosfsck on it and it deleted the "ubuntu" directory.
<mcc> So now I need to somehow install Grub/shimx64.efi onto my efi partition. I am on a kubuntu liveCD. The instructions I am finding on the Ubuntu website are specific to pre-UEFI systems and contain ereferences to things like the "separate boot partition", which I don't have.
<lordievader> I have no experience with uefi I'm afraid.
<mcc> *nods* thanks.
<holounix> hello
<manots> ?
<dougl> manots,
<manots> yea?
<dougl> ?
<dougl> manots> ?
<dougl> thot I missed a question
<manots> its fine
#kubuntu 2015-04-19
<meteorhead> hello! I'm getting this error a lot http://pastebin.com/xDjBES1E
<meteorhead> could you please be kind enough to tell me how to resolve this matter?
<meteorhead> dpkg is IN the PATH btw
<meteorhead> resolved with this http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/160019/dpkg-cannot-find-ldconfig-start-stop-daemon-in-the-path-variable
<roncursch> Hi.
<mcc> Hi, i have a kubuntu install cd here, it has the dpkg files I need to install my wireless, is there a way to install just a specific dpkg and its dependencies from the CD instead of having to run the whole installer?
<abdvac> Здорова пасаны
<abdvac> Русскоговорящие есть ?
<abdvac> вопрос есть поможет ето ?
<excalibr> abdvac, english please
<excalibr> mcc, it's probably easier to fetch the package files from mirror server
<abdvac> oh sorry no English aim Russian
<darthanubis> ? Ru
<darthanubis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<darthanubis> !russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<darthanubis> !russian@abdvac
<mcc> excalibr: yeah, the problem i was having was i had no internet... so i couldn't download anything
<mcc> excalibr: i figured it out, turns out I can tether from my phone >_>
<mcc> hey uh
<mcc> i'm on the 15.04 beta
<mcc> i wanna shut down
<mcc> the gui way isn't working rn
<mcc> it says "shutdown" and "halt" are programs in the *upstart* package?
<mcc> i don't want to install upstart, do i?
<mcc> that's, like… a whole thing.
<sysop2> hi.  I have an x86 machine with a touch screen, how can I login and unlock it just using the touch screen?
<mcc> Is there a planned release date for Kubuntu 15.04? I see the Ubuntu 15.04 release is next week.
<Etriaph> I would imagine it'll be ready when it's ready.  I know that's not great to hear, but it's pretty stable now.
<mcc> ok. i installed the beta... now it is booting to a black screen
<mcc> "lol"
<Etriaph> I've heard that, not quite sure what the solution is though.  I know that a fully up to date Beta 2 install is quite stable.
<Etriaph> I've been running it for a few weeks.
<valorie> Kubuntu will be released on release day, just like all the flavors
<valorie> we are all Ubuntu
<valorie> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<valorie> !vivid maybe
<valorie> pfff
<Etriaph> :)
<valorie> !vivid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<mcc> Ubuntu release is the 23rd or something
<mcc> Etriaph: i imagine that crashing on startup when yor'e running a beta OS isn't something to fix. just… install a working OS :)
<Etriaph> I think it's the 26th
<mcc> Etriaph: Although I *AM* curious how to trick GRUB into showing me the text startup, just once.
<valorie> it is the 22nd, as the factoid says
<Etriaph> mcc: I stuck with it and got past any issues I was running into.
<mcc> I booted in recovery mode and got a kernel panic but i think that might be because it couldn't find whatever the file is to start in recovery mode.
<valorie> mcc: use nosplash
<Etriaph> mcc: Use the recovery console and manually update the box
<mcc> etriaph: the grub recovery console?
<mcc> valorie: does that require editing grub.cfg?
<valorie> um
<Etriaph> valorie: Actually, val's suggestion is the better route.
<valorie> gosh it's been a long time since I did that
<mcc> oh!
<valorie> !nosplash
<valorie> pff
<mcc> "e to edit the commands before booting"
<valorie> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Etriaph> You can provide options to the kernel via grub.
<valorie> the second link will have the info
<mcc> i think i see what to do. i'm supposed to remove "quiet" and "splash"
<valorie> yep
<Etriaph> Even if it's booting to a blank screen, you should still have tty's available.
<Etriaph> CTRL-ALT F1
<Etriaph> It's sddm crapping out I would imagine.
<valorie> or f2, if 1 doesn't work
 * Etriaph nods
<valorie> some people have trouble with 1 for some reason
<valorie> I think it is `systemctl enable sddm`
<valorie> but darn it, that should be fixed by now
<mcc> well, i think the blank screen might have been a kernel panic
<mcc> but i'm not sure
<Etriaph> You won't know until you see dmesg
<mcc> ok, when i boot without "quiet splash" it prints this and then nothing happens http://imgur.com/LqteRK9
<Etriaph> And it halts there?
<mcc> yeah
<mcc> i tried to find a vterm... i couldn't remember what the buttons were
<mcc> one had the message about couldn't find /sbin/init
<Etriaph> CTRL-ALT F2 should be sure fire
<mcc> CTRL-ALT F2 currently shows a blinking underscore in the upper left of the screen.
<mcc> CTRL-ALT F1 now shows... a slightly longer crawl
<valorie> but, no init -- you should have systemd
<mcc> it is hatled after printing all usb devivces
<mcc> and the left side says [ 2.71728] and such
<mcc> is that dmesg?
<valorie> this is the beta, right?
<mcc> yes, i think it might be the first one, i don't remember
<Etriaph> Beta 2, I would try the daily image
<mcc> i put it on right arond the time beta 2 was released
<Etriaph> Beta 2 is where I started in the 15.04 stream and after a bit of a rocky start it's pretty stable.
<mcc> well, whatever i had worked, then i did a apt-get update/upgrade and everything broke :)
<Etriaph> Oh, so it wasn't the clean install that went haywire.
<valorie> try `sudo apt install -f`
<mcc> i think... if it is likely we actually are less than a week from the normal release
<mcc> valorie: "try" it where?
<valorie> perhaps something was only partially installed
<valorie> in a virt. console
<mcc> valorie: I don't appear to have any virtual consoles. I have a scroll of what look like kernel messages with apparent [ timestamps ] on ALT-CTRL-F1. I have a blinking underscore in ALT-CTRL-F2.
<valorie> cont.+alt+usually f6 will get you back to gui
<Etriaph> The tty's didn't spawn
<valorie> yikes
<Etriaph> He's seeing the output of dmesg
<mcc> etriaph: she
<mcc> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Etriaph> Oh, sorry :)
<mcc> s'ok
<mcc> so i'm on ALT-CTRL-F6 or so
<Etriaph> If you had an image for the latest daily build, you could recover the install from the disk.
<valorie> so some of the ttys work?
<Etriaph> That's what I'd do next.
<mcc> lookit this
<mcc> http://i.imgur.com/GtJ7l0u.jpg
<mcc> alt-ctrl-F6 on up display this
<mcc> At first i just saw the #
<mcc> i banged some keys and got the "l not found"
<Etriaph> Yup, that install is fubar imo
<valorie> right, no /sbin/init
<mcc> if i keep banging keys i can get more messages of the "l: not found" sytle
<mcc> ok
<valorie> that's.....
<valorie> gah
<mcc> i *do* have systemd, though?
<valorie> you should, yes
<mcc> i checked. i booted into the key and /lib/systemd/systemd or whatever it is is there
<Etriaph> mcc, if you want a head start on the release day, download a daily build ISO and repair the installation.  It'll have updated packages.
<mcc> Cool.
<mcc> I'm pretty comfortable with waiting for release-- honestly, I spent all the time I had allocated for this laptop today. I'm gonna be out of town tomorrow and the start of the week will be busy.
 * valorie has some work to do and needs to disappear
<valorie> best of luck, mcc
<mcc> valorie etriaph thank you very much fo rth ehelp
<Etriaph> Take it easy val
<Etriaph> np mcc
<Etriaph> Time for tea for me.  :)
<mcc> Anyway, I will boot back into Windows and this machine will quietly become a video game system for a few more days :P
<Etriaph> Release is close anyway.
<Etriaph> bbiab
<mcc> bye
<lordievader> Godo morning.
<MoonUnit`> morning
<lordievader> Hey MoonUnit`
<mastro> buon giorno
<mastro> sono nuovissimo di ubuntu
<mastro> kubuntu*
<mastro> mi serve una mano per installare un'alternativa a silverlight
<valorie> !it | mastro
<ubottu> mastro: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mastro> ok
<mastro> sorry
<mastro> i need help to install moon light or pipelight
<mastro> i try to install this pack but dont work
<mastro> there are someone to help me?
<mastro> (i'm sorry for my orrible english)
<lordievader> Wasn't that whole silverlight thing abandoned to oblivion?
<zztopless> Hi... Just switched from a windows host with a couple of ubuntu guests to a Mint guest with the same kubuntu guests and for whatever reason all TOR traffic on the guests is very slow (fine on the host and fine on the guests if I boot the host back in to mywindows7 installation).  By slow I mean ~30-40k/s tops (~20k/s average) compated to > 1 MB/s on either host or the guests when running off windows host.
<zztopless> Any help would be much appreciated :)
<valorie> !pipelight
<valorie> !info pipelight
<ubottu> Package pipelight does not exist in utopic
<valorie> !info moonlight
<ubottu> Package moonlight does not exist in utopic
<valorie> hmmm
<lordievader> !info silverlight
<ubottu> Package silverlight does not exist in utopic
<lordievader> !silverlight
<ubottu> For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<lordievader> Ha, bruteforce!
<valorie> lordievader uber alles
<mastro> terminal write "impossible find moonlight-plugin-mozzilla pakage"
<valorie> !info moonlight-plugin-mozilla
<ubottu> Package moonlight-plugin-mozilla does not exist in utopic
<valorie> because it no longer exists, I'm guessing
<mastro> i try whit only moonlight
<lordievader> !info moonlight-plugin-mozilla trusty
<ubottu> Package moonlight-plugin-mozilla does not exist in trusty
<valorie> unsure if mint can use our repos anyway
<valorie> we don't support mint
<MoonUnit`> moonlight ppa's haven't been updated since 2009
<lordievader> mastro: What version of Kubuntu do you run?
<mastro> 14.10
<lordievader> Lucid was the latest with the moonlight-plugin-mozilla...
<lordievader> mastro: Guess you are out of luck.
<mastro> what?
<mastro> i'm sorry
<mastro> i've kubuntu 14.13
<tori> I've got a major problem - today on Kubuntu 15.04 after boot I ger a black screen, my cursor and nothing else.
<tori> I get get to tty2, and tried apt-get update and upgrade, but that didn't work
<tori> also, removed nvidia drivers and removed the whole .kde directory, but no luck
<tori> any ideas?
<MoonUnit`> tried removing the .cache folder?
<tori> MoonUnit, trying sudo chown <username>:<username> ksycoca5 in .cache right now as suggested in the forums
<tori> and it works!
<lschuetze> Hi. I am using Kubuntu 15.04 latest and I want to change/add accounts to IM Contacts but cannot find where to do that. Can anyone please point me to the right direction?
<MoonUnit`> lschuetze: i had that trouble when i tried IM  contacts, bad ui, make the app wider and a spanner icon should appear.
<lschuetze> Oh, wow. Saved my day! Thank you.
<MoonUnit`> np
<lschuetze> Now I know what the not clickable > meant.
<lschuetze> I thought there is some kind of drop down behind but it was never clickable :D
<MoonUnit`> yeah took me a while to figure it out.
<Dragnslcr> I reported that bug in the KDE Telepathy contact list. They aren't sure how to fix it.
<Dragnslcr> I've gone back to using Kopete
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<MoonUnit`> Hi
<BluesKaj> Hi MoonUnit`
<sysop2> hi.  I have an x86 machine with a touch screen, how can I login and unlock it just using the touch screen?
<sysop2> I have tried putting the plasma keyboard on the unlock screen and that did not work.
<sysop2> any ideas? running kubuntu 14.04
<lordievader> sysop2: You could set lightdm to autologin.
<MoonUnit`> https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/help-with-setting-up-on-screen-keyboard-for-login-kde-lightdm-4175519396/#post5245609
<MoonUnit`> last post claims you can edit a lightdm file to enable the keyboard
<sysop2> is that really an answer? so the only way is to leave my computer open, or are you saying do autologin and then auto lock the screen?
<lordievader> No. I am saying that is one way.
<sysop2> but how do I unlock the screen without using the hardware keyboard?
<sysop2> MoonUnit`, just read you post thank!
<sysop2> s
<sysop2> I had googled around and missed that some how. thanks!
<sysop2> that helps with logging in but how do I unlock my screen without using the physical keyboard?
<darthanubis> You can unlock via Bluetooth
<darthanubis> I used to do that, it was cool
<sysop2> I have done that before too, it is cool, hmm, since I am trying to replace my phone with this tablet that means I will need to have my bluetooth headset with me at all times so I could use that to unlock. THANKS!!!!
<koftes> hello
<darthanubis> It will unlock with just the phone no need for the headset. Either or
<koftes> My work laptop with Kubuntu 12.04 has become unusable the last few days. After logging in and loading the desktop, it freezes within several seconds, even if you don't touch anything. Last time I rebooted, I managed to start the System Monitor before it froze, and noticed that various akonadi_* processes were collectively taking up most of the RAM (about 0.5 GB each).
<koftes> Any ideas on what I could do to prevent this? It all started completely out of the blue.
<BluesKaj> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<BluesKaj> ok,  koftes can you get to a VT/TTY  to upgrade ?
<koftes> BluesKaj: you mean upgrade the distro to 14.04 or something like that?
<BluesKaj> no , just upgrade your packages
<koftes> Yes, I did manage to do that from a terminal a couple of days ago, although it's extremely difficult to use that too; mostly, it doesn't work either (freezes).
<koftes> I was hoping that the problem would go away if I managed to bring the packages up to date, but it didn't.
<BluesKaj> koftes, do you suspect it could be a graphics driver problem ?
<koftes> Not sure. It looks like it's related to Akonadi from the processes I see in System Monitor.
<koftes> BluesKaj: I'm not even sure I use anything that needs Akonadi. I never use any of the standard software listed in https://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi, though I am using the Digital Clock.
<koftes> in the System Tray, I mean.
<BluesKaj> koftes, does killing it in system monitor fix the problem? You can also disable akonadi and akonadi
<BluesKaj> and baloo
<koftes> BluesKaj: I don't get the chance; it freezes too quickly.
<BluesKaj> type akonadi in the kicker search , then disable it there , and baloo in system settings search
<koftes> I suppose I could try with a lot of effort to get to a tty and kill processes from there, but I can't really do that every time I boot. I need to disable it permanently. By the way, I can boot into safe mode.
<BluesKaj> then disable them in safe mode, that should carry over to default
<koftes> BluesKaj: the KDE interface is not usable at all, so I can't really do any of that. Do you know how to disable it from safe mode (e.g., edit some configuration files to boot with Akonadi disabled)?
<BluesKaj> koftes, hang on, let me check something'
<koftes> OK, thanks.
<BluesKaj> koftes,` killall akonadi-server
<koftes> That kills it permanently? I mean, if I do that in recovery mode and reboot, will it not start again?
<koftes> I just booted into recovery mode and dropped into a root shell prompt.
<BluesKaj> no, but it should be enough for you to do the disabling
<BluesKaj> try to get to the desktop of course
<koftes> Actually, no. In recovery mode, it looks like Akonadi is not running ("akonadi-server: no process found"), which makes sense.
<koftes> OK, I'll boot normally and I'll try to do that from tty before logging in to the desktop.
<BluesKaj> koftes, you can find it by typing akonadi in the kickstart menu search then you can permanently disable it
<koftes> I'll give that a go. Brb
<BluesKaj> ko you don't use kmail do you?
<BluesKaj> koftes,^
<koftes> Nope
<BluesKaj> ok good
<koftes> OK, I got to a tty before logging in to the desktop (in normal mode), but it still says "akonadi-server: no process found", so I guess I'd have to log in first, but then it will freeze within seconds.
<koftes> I'll try to be very quick
<koftes> BluesKaj: found the solution! From terminal, before logging in to KDE, I opened ~/.config/akonadi/akonadiserverrc and changed StartServer from true to false.
<koftes> None of those processes start now and it doesn't freeze.
<koftes> Thanks for the help
<BluesKaj> kolp, cool , thanks for the tip , I'll keep that in mind
<BluesKaj> oops he left
<abdvac> Здорова пасане
<abdvac> Русскоговорилы есть ?
<darthanubis> !russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<abdvac>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<abdvac> а здесь в чате нет Русских ?
<BluesKaj> abdvac,^
<darthanubis> удалить пробел перед/
<abdvac> как создать свой Русский чат ?
<abdvac> и я удалял пробел ничего
<soee_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<darthanubis> #ubuntu-ru
<abdvac> все разобрался, спасибо
<darthanubis> abdvac: Нажмите, что.
<darthanubis> хорошо
<Voyage_>  need a video editing tool that can cut some parts of a .mov file, delete audio, put a watermark on top of video.
<soee_> Voyage_: try kdenlive
<Voyage_> did
<Voyage_> its difficult for me to understand.
<Voyage_> I opened file. I can only play it. what next?
<soee_> other one: http://www.openshotvideo.com/
<Voyage_> I have both. openshot and kdenlive
<Voyage_> I opened file. I can only play it. what next?
<MoonUnit`> avidemux?
<Voyage_> well. I think i dont know how to use the tool
<soee_> yuo shoudl see audio and video streams on timelines
<soee_> and than you can manipulate them, cut etc
<Voyage_> soee_,  do you have teamviewer?
<soee_> nope
<Voyage_> skype?
<lyze> Hello :) I have installed the Kubuntu 15.4 beta 2 and I have now a problem after using it for quite a bit :\ The System Tray won't show Skype / Steam / Spotify and so on and the theme won't apply at to all windows. for example if I would revert back to  the default theme kmail and some other software is still (for example) black
<BluesKaj> lyze, it's the nature of the devel OS , some things work fine and others don't, it's a problem with plasma 4 apps integration with plasma 5
<lyze> BluesKaj: Yeah thats true but i just thought perhapse you guys have a solution to my problem. yesterday everything was ok
<sysop2> I have had the same  problem when I use the system tray as a widget on the desktop and not in 15.04, in many versions of kubuntu.
<BluesKaj> lyze, userrs have differnt problems and thgey aren't easy to pinpoint
<sysop2> in fact I gave up using it on the desktop and just setup a panel.
<lyze> yeah :\
<lyze> so I guess i should revert back to a stable version and wait till its releast :)
<lyze> thanks cya ^^
 * BluesKaj hasn't used desktop icons for yrs, quicklaunch and launchers in the panel do the job for me
<MoonUnit`> i like having desktop icons, screen looks bare without them.
<BluesKaj> I install a familar scene as a background wallpaper which keeps it from being boring
<soee_> i second what BluesKaj said :)
<soee_> i do not use them liek 1-1,5 years now
<soee_> krunner + kicker is enough
<Mufley> hi everyone
<BluesKaj> hi Mufley
<Mufley> i was wondering if someone could give me some advice how to upgrade kubuntu 12.10 to 14.10.
<Mufley> i have looked over the web, and i can find anything useful.
<Mufley> "can't"
<BluesKaj> Mufley, do you have /and /home partitions, if not then a clean install with data backup first tis the best route
<lordievader> Mufley: You can't do that in one go. You need to go 12.10 -> 13.04 -> 13.10 -> 14.04 -> 14.10. Probably easier to do a reinstall.
<Mufley> nope, just a single / partition.
<Mufley> i was kind of getting that conclusion.
<Mufley> thanks.
<kdEFanboy> hello, I'm having a weird issue i don't find anything about on google: i've installed some google for desktop apps but when I open them they stay in the same launcher at the taskbar with a google icon but not its own icon, do you know how to deal with it? (I'm rooning kde)
<cup`ocoffee> kdEFanboy: I can not really help you - but this will be specific to the special app I think
<cup`ocoffee> so idk where you got it from - but probably you can find in on kde-apps.org?
<cup`ocoffee> or where?
<cup`ocoffee> if you can't find help here - you could try to comment under the specific app you use…
<SouL_|_> Does anyone if it's possible to use a fingerprint reader in Kubuntu for login?
<personal> How do i get the entire repo  on to my harddrive . I just want the debs and i get sources when the 200 years download has completed. I searched and tried all kinds of things. I can't supposrt linux with communty distrution where internet is a high end luxery. It's more like a cloud service . I brought the 12.04 repo from OS disk and the debs are endcryed and one tiny scratch an d days worth of effecrt go down the drain. I have never being able to
<personal> colete it it , well since ubuntu 12.04 first came out. Can somebody please help me. I'v searched the internet and help forum and just come old stuff that dont work. Maybe i'm doing something wronf i don't know. But i would i thought sudo apt-get * . Would do the trick , i'm having a bitch but why does everything have to be so dam hard and time consumming .
<genii> SouL_|_: I have used before fingerprint-gui with kdm, but have not used it with lightdm yet
<genii> personal: The usual way would be to install and set up apt-mirror
<SouL_|_> genii: it's the first time I want to try it and I don't know where to start :S
<personal> How do i use apt-mirror and set it to to my local fastest one. Ubuntu main is way to slow and this server only uses FTP .
<personal> I thin it does anyway
<genii> personal: The repository beginning with your local country-code is usually the fastest ( but not always) . So if USA repo beginning name is us.archive.ubuntu.com, if Germany then de.archive.ubuntu.com   and so on
<personal> I think this one maybe - http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/ubuntu/
<genii> SouL_|_: Might want to check out https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/ubuntu/fingerprint-gui
<SouL_|_> I will try that genii, a huge hug for you, thanks
<personal> Look like google is being kind on me for the first time in 10 years and i actually found a dead simple page on github , that makes it so simple.
<personal> Thank you
<nirmankarta> test
 * genii makes more coffee
<personal> Dont drink coiffee , it will kill you. All you really doing is giving your self cortison. The bodies most powerful anti inflammatory .
<genii> personal: It helps fend off the dementia
<personal> It gives you dementia
<genii> Well, it is a discussion for another channel which is not for support :)
<personal> Acetylcholine, major neurotransmitter of the nervious system , target of the neonic pesicides. Cells can't communicate. Choline is a smart drug these days. Its an essential vitamine
<personal> Yeah your right. anouther channnel
<personal> I'm running kubuntu 15.04. Do you know of any decent voices for jovie ?
<personal> And why is the long term release not the final 4 series of KDE ? . Don't make sence , it only only has short term support and the long term one is not the last KDE 4 ?
<RobertJDohnert> personal I think just because it hasnt been built yet.  You may want to file a bug
<personal> 127.4 GiB will be downloaded into archive. I guess its downloading the entire  the internet.
<genii> Just the *buntu parts
<genii> Hopefully you don't get charged for overages on your internet use by your ISP
<personal> I dont have that much room. Its massive . Do you know know if i can get it one to anouther internal drive . I'v got anouther drive installed.
<personal> Regular cron jobs for the apt-mirror package . 0 4	* * *	apt-mirror	/usr/bin/apt-mirror > /var/spool/apt-mirror/var/cron.log      # what is this. How do i configre what it does ?
<genii> personal: Simplest way would be edit /etc/apt/mirror.list and change the value of mirror_path to the mountpoint of another place with more room
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> 127.4 gbs?    what the dickens is that?
<bprompt> for the size, it better cook breakfast and dinner, whatever that is
<genii> bprompt: They are downloading entire repositories
<bprompt> ohhh... a mirroring site... I see
<genii> So I'd guess about 4 or 5 because I found before a single repo was around 30G
<personal> 67.1 GiB
<darthanubis> has anyone used okteta in plasma5? I can't open a file, kubuntu 15.04
<personal> I dont know what its doing but its not goign it to the folder i want it too
<genii> personal: The config file for apt-mirror is /etc/apt/mirror.list  as I've said above. Besides just listing in there what repos you want to mirror, it has also other settings like where to put the mirror.
<personal> Genii: I done that. And just make sure i put it as the first entry too.
<personal> set base_path
<genii> personal: Changing the config file if it was already in the middle of running will not of course take effect until the next time you run it
<personal> yes
<personal> i will do a restart and see what happens.
<personal> sudo apt-mirror > /media/personal/Storage_1/repo_ubuntu/        # dont work
<personal> I'm just going to try the long term release and reorganise the drives. Thanks for the help . I'v learned a few new things today.
<personal> :-)
#kubuntu 2016-04-18
<bedpandey> hey.
<bedpandey> <test>
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: Works bedpandey
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: Lol
<alvaro> Hola!
<alvaro> alguien sabe como configurar FACEBOOK en algún cliente de mensajeria?
<gdrdr> Hi
<gdrdr> How do I set a keyboard shortcut to Konsole?
<hegemon8> hehe hi, one sec :)
<hegemon8> right click on the K menu (or how ever people call it, You know where :)  )  select Edit applications, from the list of apps (tree)  click before icon of the System  ( > ) scroll down to Terminal  (skip the "Terminal Applications" icon is the same)  Click on "Konsole (Terminal)" then on Your right hand side You'll have  Advanced tab, Once You click it, on the bottom of the list there is  "Current Shortcut key" ,  click on it, and press desired combination.
<hegemon8> After that remember to click Save button located on the top left area of the window, then close it.  (I'm pretty sure there was a easier way, but can't remember, i just use that :)
<chaoz> so can anyone tell me if its safe to install kubuntu 16.04 now since its release is in a few day is it stable enough?
<hegemon8> chaoz: can't tell for all the hardware in the world, but i use it from over a month, and its surprisingly stable since install, and with some previous alphas/betas i had less luck.
<chaoz> ok cool thanks for the response i was just thinking about it since the date is in a few days and i know how slow the downloads are when a major release is out so i figured id jump in a bit early
<hegemon8> hehe, i used torrent when had same issue, i think they still do the official torrents for the releases. But this works quite solid i must say. Good release. I love it.
<chaoz> ok cool im gonna give it a shot then thank you
<hegemon8> and the dark theme (my fav) man... pretty beast :) Oh, btw, i've noticed, it works faster then previous one on my 2011 laptop
<chaoz> do you have a radeon card?
<hegemon8> no, nvidia 315m, but played diablo 3 on it till reinstall, cause there is some issue with playonlinux
<hegemon8> so i couldn't install again - too bad, it could be even faster. well, waiting for POL to fix installer.
<chaoz> oh ok yea i was curious since they removed fglrx from the repos on this one some people were complaining but some said they didnt notice a diffence with the updated drivers
<hegemon8> yeah, as far as i was reading, many good things to come for graphics drivers, vulkan etc, can't wait :)
<hegemon8> shouldn't be bad
<hegemon8> with Your amd card.
<hegemon8> wait, neighbour have amd, or still ati card in his laptop, and works great on 16.04
<chaoz> well i dont play games with it but i do everything else i still game on windows for now untill more games work with wine. But i use kubuntu for everything else i have 3 monitors and thats all i was worried about being able to use them properly
<hegemon8> well after win 10 broke my 2 hdd's (dualbooted before with win 7), i've said good bye to M$ once for all, so, feel Your pain
<chaoz> yea windows is garbage i had the same problem windows 10 somehow screwed with one of my hdd and i lost a bunch of data. Luckly i revovered most of it though. Kubuntu is my favortie distro and ive been able to do everything but play the latest games on it so im happy with that but soon im sure the drivers and support will catch up. But it sucks being stuck using windows just to play the latest game
<hegemon8> yeah, but as You see, vulkan, open drivers, many other things are catching up now, and phoronix did some early benchmarks, looks promising
<hegemon8> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Win10-Linux-Vulkan-Early
<chaoz> thats accually pretty nice i heard vulkan was suppose to beat out the new direct x i havent check up on it lately though.
<hegemon8> i try to stay on top, as there are some games i miss a bit on my penguin :)
<chaoz> yea  i wonder if ark will get vulkan support i like that game a lot and with those numbers it should run nice on  ubuntu
<gdrdr> How can I access Chromium extensions?
<gdrdr> I have a messenger
<gdrdr> I can't seem to access it.
<hegemon8> but chaoz i think we may go to the #kubuntu-offtopic if You'd like to continue to talk about it, as it meant to be Kubuntu support channel , i don't want to kinda spam it :)
<gdrdr> This is weird, back in Debian Jessie I just type the extension like it was an app installed on my system.
<hegemon8> gdrdr: let me look for You as i use Firefox
<gdrdr> I'd just press the meta key then type the Chromium extension then can use it.
<gdrdr> hegemon8: Hehe why did you have to say your browser?
<gdrdr> I also can't play videos -_-
<hegemon8> well, after installing kubuntu i install kubuntu-restricted-extras, that should sort Your videos
<gdrdr> hegemon8: Thanks again!
<hegemon8> as far as i found out, it should just work as in chrome, so...  https://chrome.google.com/webstore/category/apps?hl=en  and find the ones You want. it worked on chrome when i had it on my 15.10 kubu, but if that 100% works the same on chromium, i'm not sure, as i try to mitigate amount of info google harvest from me :) Sorry about that
<yossarianuk> Does this mean Ubuntu will be offering Snappy KDE updates -> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/04/13/snaps-for-classic-ubuntu/
<popey> not exactly
<yossarianuk> Are they just saying - people 'could' make updated kde snappy packages ?
<popey> potentially, yeah
<yossarianuk> ok - sounds like it could be useful....
<hegemon8> hey popey :)
<hegemon8> congrats on very positive Ubuntu Mate feedback in last episode of LAS :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<popey> thanks hegemon8
<viewer|45755> hey
<hegemon8> well deserved popey, good job from Your team
<hegemon8> hey BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> Hi hegemon8
<hegemon8> okay, need some sleep, all night up, tc all
<Smurphy> Cyq
<swimmer_> hi there. Need to find a way to disable gestures in KDE by file... can anyone help me on it?
<swimmer_> hi there. Need to find a way to disable gestures in KDE by file... can anyone help me on it?
<MichaelP> is there a plasma 5.6 anywhere for 16.04 yet ?
<BluesKaj> not yet afaik, MichaelP
<MichaelP> BluesKaj: so no ppa's ?
<yossarianuk> there is kde neon.... But that's misisng applications..
<yossarianuk> also NeptuneOS (based on Debain) has 5.6 packages...
<MichaelP> Never liked neon.... Never worked right
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, yeah i checked out neon , but the links to it are disabled
<yossarianuk> its also not been released yet.....
<yossarianuk> neptuneos is prety nice - its based on Wheey though, but with latest stable KDE, later nvdia/xorg and the BFQ patch
<yossarianuk> Version based on Jessie out soon.
<BluesKaj> quite a few OSs have 5.6 in their repos , but 16.04 being LTS there's no hurry to make it available til it's demed stable I think
<yossarianuk> its not going to be 16.04 unless you add the backports PPa.
<yossarianuk> 5.5 is also pretty damn good however...
<BluesKaj> yeah , which I normally do , not afraid to try it
<MichaelP> 5.6 seems stable to me... Been using it in arch.... gtk 3.20 broke breeze-gtk
<yossarianuk> All GTK apps in KDE in Arch are missing checkboxes/buttons, etc...
<yossarianuk> not in kubuntu / tumbleweed, etc
<MichaelP> it's gtk in arch is broken breeze-gtk with gtk 3.20... firefox menu's go transparent
<BluesKaj> 5.5 is working well atm, until 5.6 is available in the launchpad backports ppa, I'll stick with 5.5
<Smurphy> Running 5.5 too - but I think 5.6 looks gorgeous :)
<carolus> Hello to all
<soee_> hiho carolus
<Uninstall> Hello
<Uninstall> did anyone tried latest nightly build?
<Uninstall> (I mean 20160417.1)
<Uninstall> it looks like it has some issues
<BluesKaj> what issues ?
<Uninstall> it started 3 times with the live cd desktop, 1 time with the install/try chooser, 2 times it got stuck with login prompt and 1 time it freezed at boot
<Uninstall> I wrote the USB key several times, and it didn't change
<soee_> mparillo: ^ did you experienced any of those ?
<Uninstall> I'm using an older XPS 13 developer edition laptop, this kind of hardware comes with ubuntu already running on it
<Uninstall> it shouldn't have any of those problems, every single chip here is intel, so it should be just fine
<BluesKaj> which app did you use to write to the usb ?
<Uninstall> usb disk creator
<Uninstall> on a older ubuntu 14.10
<Uninstall> BluesKaj: should I use dd instead=
<Uninstall> ?
<yossarianuk> Uninstall: I had the same yesterday..
<yossarianuk> from the daily
<BluesKaj> un usually disk creator works quite well , but if the usb won't boot then dd is a good alternative
<BluesKaj> Uninstall,^
<Uninstall> isn't it a huge bug when release is going to happen in 4 days?
<Uninstall> I would expect at this point only minor bugs
<BluesKaj> huge bug?
<Uninstall> yossarianuk: some random behavior? did you use 20160417.1 ?
<BluesKaj> I installed the beta2 yeaterday , there were a lot of upgrades, but it all worked out fine
<BluesKaj> yesterday
<yossarianuk> I bellieve that was teh version
<yossarianuk> Its been fine since I installed though
<BluesKaj> but I used a dvd , not a stick..this is an older pc
<yossarianuk> I just rebooted the live cd a few times and I got the desktpo randomly
<yossarianuk> (used a usb stick - UEFI mode)
<BluesKaj> thank goodness no uefi here
<yossarianuk> best to report the bug (if noone already has)
<Uninstall> yossarianuk: any link to the bugzilla?
<BluesKaj> Uninstall, dolphin help>report bug
<marco-parillo> Uninstall: I downloaded the ISO and burned a USB thumb drive with DD and installed to physical HW last night. It seemed perfect. It had the try/install chooser, and everything seemed to work (except my favorites were empty on the kicker applications launcher.)
<Uninstall> marco-parillo: it looks like this issue happens only when the USB key is burned using the utility
<Uninstall> dd works fine
<marco-parillo> Then this morning, I fired up a VM, and I did not get the try/install option, but was dumped into a live session, which seemed to work fine (again minus the favorites and a small container for the install program).
<Uninstall> yeah, that issue should be fixed too, anyway it doesn't look like really deterministic
<marco-parillo> I used to like the safety of unetbootin, but it stopped working for me maybe a year ago, so I have been using dd since then, and have not destroyed my disk so far.
<marco-parillo> But as far as I am concerned, there are no stop-ship defects and we still have a couple of days. Good work!
<yossarianuk> Uninstall: I used dd and the same thing happened....
<Uninstall> well, it doesn't start always everytime for me on this laptop
<Uninstall> so it isn't so stable as it might seem
<Uninstall> anyway afk for some minutes
<altecnologic> Hi
<altecnologic> someone help me with squid3?
 * minhmo_ a
<morgan_> hi - using 16.04 - the driver manager seems bust - its just displaying 'collecting information about your system' and never shows anything
<BluesKaj> morgan_, what'x the make and model device driver you are searching for?
<morgan_> BluesKaj: nvidia drivers + intel microcode
<morgan_> I know I can install manually
<BluesKaj> morgan_, then that's your best bet, that's what i did for my nvidia gpu driver
<morgan_> show I report this as a bug ?
<morgan_> *should*
<BluesKaj> morgan_, no, it's a well known bug already
<morgan_> ok thanks, lets hope its fixed before release
<BluesKaj> it;s been a problem since 15.04
<morgan_> not noticed it previously been on 15.10 for a while...
<morgan_> ps - i've not added the nvidia ppa....
<morgan_> for nvidia I just need to do 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-361' ?
<BluesKaj> of course 15.04 lasted about 2 weeks on this pc, since I'm usually testing the next Kubuntu dev version as soon as there are any packages available
<morgan_> I tend to get the new version a week or so before release....
<BluesKaj> morgan_, if  the 361 driver is  recommended one for your gpu
<morgan_> cool, it should be ... 450gts
<BluesKaj> the nvidia site will give the recommended driver for thay gpu
<morgan_> ok cheers, last time I checked it was 361 something....
<BluesKaj> that gpu, but insyall th eon from the repos
<BluesKaj> I need more light
#kubuntu 2016-04-19
<tux|dude> How's 16.04 coming along?
<MichaelTunnell> tux|dude: less than 3 more days for release
<MichaelTunnell> virtualbox has a weird issue with 3d acceleration but thats the only issue I've found so far
<NOYFB-JACK> any plans on another screensaver function OR lock screen background changer? OR am I missing something?
<NOYFB-JACK> So...................... was that an I DONT KNOW??
<hateball> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<valorie> NOYFB-JACK: the plasma team is focussing on getting ready for wayland
<valorie> once that's ready, we'll see
<valorie> I don't know exactly what Plasma 5.6 has yet, because I didn't want to get too impatient
<valorie> we'll not get it in Kubuntu until after release
<NOYFB-JACK> does wayland support anything like this? I thought wayland was just a replacment for X11?
<valorie> NOYFB-JACK: I'm not sure about screensavers
<valorie> lock-screen backgrounds I assume is a separate issue
<valorie> you might ask in #plasma once the devels wake up
<NOYFB-JACK> Val!!!
<NOYFB-JACK> but you should have all the answers!! :P
<NOYFB-JACK> letting me down girl! :P
<xrfang> hi there  I have a problem with the linux sort command, see this url: http://paste2.org/9FYkNec9
<xrfang> my question is: the "~" character should be sorted AFTER english alphabet according to the ASCII table.
<xrfang> any hint is greatly appreciated.
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> xrfang: not really a Kubuntu question -- you might have better luck in ##linux
<xrfang> ok
<valorie> NOYFB-JACK: I have lots of answers, but try to only give the right ones
<valorie> :-)
<xrfang> well, a kubuntu, konversation question :-) how can I hide the message that someone enter or leave a channel?
<NOYFB-JACK> sounds like an appropriate answer :P
<NOYFB-JACK> Only the best will do anyhow!!!
<valorie> xrfang: that's easy, actually
<valorie> Settings > Configure Konversation  > Chat Window
<valorie> hide joins & parts
<xrfang> valorie: cool, I checked that under "notification", found nothing ...
<valorie> I had to look in a couple of different dialogs
<NOYFB-JACK> How long have you used KDE Val?
<valorie> NOYFB-JACK: since about 2002
<NOYFB-JACK> full time since 2002 or starting to davel?
<NOYFB-JACK> dabbleing *
<valorie> NOYFB-JACK: pretty much full-time
<valorie> my first laptop was a dual boot with windows, but I found I just never used the windows partition
<valorie> although that was win2kpro, which was much better than my previous versions
<NOYFB-JACK> windoze, almost don't even remember those days... It's nice we had a great alternative to use....
<valorie> before Windows, I used a Mac
<valorie> before that, first computer: Coleco ADAM
<valorie> 80k!
<swimmer_> Hi there, I've installed KDE plasma into 16.04 and I want to have the "printers widget, does anyone know the name of the package?
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> seems to be called Printers
<valorie> you click on the hamburger menu, click add widgets, then type printer
<swimmer_> I wont show printers
<swimmer_> doesn't show anything printer related
<valorie> I'm running 16.04
<swimmer_> but you are runnig ubuntu 16.04 with KDE or Kubuntu?
<valorie> Kubuntu is KDE software on Ubuntu
<swimmer_> I know but you started directly with a kubuntu ISO or with a Ubuntu ISO and then installed the KDE plasma?
<valorie> Kubuntu ISO
<valorie> there might be an plasma extras package or so
<valorie> let me search
<swimmer_> thats the difference... I'm starting with a Ubuntu ISO and I'm installing the packages that I want
<valorie> plasma-widgets-addons - additional widgets for Plasma 5
<valorie> try installing that
<swimmer_> I have that installed but don't show any printer settings
<valorie> swimmer_: do you have plasma desktop?
<valorie> or just applications
<swimmer_> yap
<valorie> ok
<swimmer_> ii  plasma-widgets-addons                           4:5.5.5-0ubuntu1
<valorie> we have various settings packages that you may or may not have, if you didn't install kubuntu-desktop
<valorie> which of course you still can do
<swimmer_> I dind't. I went for plasma packages
<valorie> plasma-widgets-addons:
<valorie>   Installed: 4:5.5.5-0ubuntu1
<valorie> so same here
<valorie> I don't know what's in it, I don't have printers
<valorie> you might ask in #plasma if there is something you are missing
<swimmer_> :) ty for your help
<valorie> sorry I couldn't be of more help
<swimmer_> you tried, that counts
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Morning everybody
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Smurphy> Morning..
<vorap> Morning
<BluesKaj> Hi Smurphy, vorap
<viewer|43420> hi
<viewer|43420> i had a question about kubuntu
<hateball> Ask away
<viewer|43420> what is with the future of this project?
<viewer|43420> i want to use kubuntu but i read something about the disput of jonathan riddell and canonical
<BluesKaj> viewer|43420, atm  that's a difficult question to answer...think we'll know more in the next few weeks
<viewer|43420> i like kubuntu
<viewer|43420> i want to use it again
<BluesKaj> viewer|43420,Kubuntu is going in a differnt direction than ubuntu and it's supported by Blue Systems now, so I'm optimistic it will continue
<viewer|43420> witch alternative is there to kubuntu?
<vorap> viewer|43420: Take a look at this http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours
<viewer|43420> i taste that all
<viewer|43420> i want kubuntu
<viewer|43420> when the distribution is dying i think i go to debian
<BluesKaj> well , I'm sticking with Kubuntu as long as I can so not considering any alternatives atm, but since I'm a dedictaed KDE user then I'd probly switch to Debian if Kubuntu fell by the wayside
<vorap> Same here
<viewer|43420> i hope the best
<vorap> We all do
<hateball> Worst case, there is Project Neon
<BluesKaj> hateball, i'm not too impressed with neon, it's links to the downloads are disabled because the thing is so broken
<hateball> BluesKaj: Hence worst case :p
<BluesKaj> no case :-)
<BluesKaj> But realy do think Kubuntu is going to be around , the devs are just playing their cards "close to the vest" so to speak.
<viewer|43420> help me to understand... kubuntu get no money from canonical?
<viewer|43420> but it is a officinal flavor?
<viewer|43420> by means of all the informations i have, it is right when i say kubuntu is not a realy flavour of ubuntu?
<viewer|43420> sorry my english is so good ;)
<swimmer_> what is the definition of flavour?
<marco-parillo> Kubuntu, like all official "flavours" get support (especially hosting) directly through Canonical, They also have access to request community support for things like travel to conferences, printing posters / burning CDs, etc.
<viewer|43420> you can say it - i ask
<marco-parillo> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours
<viewer|43420> ok
<marco-parillo> Note that the K Desktop environment was what KDE originally stood for. Now KDE is a community, and their main software is Plasma (the desktop), Applications, and Frameworks.
<BluesKaj> marco-parillo, that's thje "official position" canonical presents to the public , but what's the reality now that JR etc are working with Blue Systems to support and develop Kubuntu
<viewer|43420> i why riddle is disputing because the donate money?
<marco-parillo> My personal reading (note that I am not on the KC, or even a member), is that basically Kubuntu was unique among the flavours some years ago as JR was a Canonical employee. After they dropped him, the Kubuntu was treated exactly like the other flavours.
<viewer|43420> ok. i think is really it is a definition-ask...
<BluesKaj> or even neglected due to the rancor
<marco-parillo> My read on the donations is that (charitably), it was administered by techies who were clueless about proper fund accounting. I have had only a bit of accounting training, and I was shocked at how sloppy it was. Now some might say that the sloppiness was by design, but I do not know, and, lacking any credible proof, am disinclined to promote that.
<viewer|43420> ok
<marco-parillo> As far as neglect, obviously, the Unity environment and now the phone are promoted. All others (Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Ubuntu Gnome, etc.) are strictly unpaid by Canonical.
<marco-parillo> Labor that is. As I said, there is hosting, bug tracking, build, wikis, etc.
<viewer|43420> ok
<viewer|43420> sorry for only ok
<marco-parillo> So Kubuntu started using the KDE wiki in part because the Ubuntu wiki is close to unusable, but that is a problem all flavours (including Unity) face.
<viewer|43420> that sounds like canonical company policy
<BluesKaj> shuttleworth is trying to monetize ubuntu itself into an enterprise type OS I think
<BluesKaj> not my cuppa tea
<BluesKaj> err "cup of tea"  rather :-)
<marco-parillo> I tend to agree. This is not an endless charity for him. And I think the RHEL model of services is already taken.
<viewer|43420> i admit that i have not notion :)
<BluesKaj> yeah the enterprise server buisness
<BluesKaj> which was a smart move for redhat from a business pov
<viewer|43420> and why blue systems adjusting a new maintainer for kubuntu and all is good?!?
<BluesKaj> viewer|43420, let's hope so
<viewer|43420> ok, i hope
<viewer|43420> thanks for reply
<viewer|43420> bye
<tnt1> I can't get the Dragon Player to work in Kubuntu 16.04 Final ISO?
<BluesKaj> tnt1, install kubuntu-retricted-extras
<BluesKaj> restricted
<bazhang> !16.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1 Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<hellcook> hi
<hellcook> I use kubuntu with awesomewm as a window manager. Is there a command line to start a network manager applet?
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: There certainly will be, but I don't know what it is..
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<user|89840> всем привет
<user|89840> ребят, вопрос
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Have a quick look at that, It looks like it may help
<user|89840> какая версия x11 на кубунте?
<Unit193> !ru | user|89840
<ubottu> user|89840: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<user|89840> !ru
<user|89840> sorry
<user|89840> hi all! i have a question. What version of x11 is default in kubuntu?
<hellcook> telegram: were you answering my question or did someone ask a very similar one before me?
<user|89840> can anybody tell me default kubuntu x11 drivers version?
<viewer|54951> was geht ab ihr bitches? Das 21.04.16 Release steht noch?
<soee_> ...
<soee_> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<viewer|54951> !peaceout
<user|10205> alguien habla español?
<BluesKaj> !es | user|10205
<ubottu> user|10205: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<user|10205> alguien  habla español?
<user|10205> Es que tengo unas dudas entre si instalar lubuntu o Kubuntu, gracias!
<BluesKaj> user|10205, /j ubuntu-es
<user|10205> alguien habla español? es que tengo dudas entre instalar en un notebook con windows 7 entre lubuntu y kubuntu, gracias
<genii> user|10205: esta zona es para Inglés . Por favor, viajar a # ubuntu -es de asistencia
<genii> Meh. #ubuntu-es
<Guest2326> Hi all, I was wondering, in Kubuntu 15.10, is there a way to have a three (or more) row taskbar? I have two rows now but I don't see anyway to increase that in the settings.
<Zren> Guest2326: task manager settings > max rows?
<lucho> Hi!! I'm new to kubuntu and I'm loving it. But I need a hand with activities
<lucho> I forced my computer to reboot and now I have a "stopped" desktop activitie o.O
<lucho> I'm sorry, I know my english is horrible...
<soee> hiho lucho
<soee> lucho: it always stops after reboot ?
<genii> Very odd.
<lucho> yep, If the reboot is forced
<lucho> soee, the only way is delete the stopped activity and create a new one... there is no way to resume it
<lucho> soee, it's different when I intentionally stop an activitie (I can resume it just clicking the "manually" stopped activity)
<soee> lucho: what Kubuntu / Plasma version are you runing ?
<lucho> Ok, I deleted the "stopped" activity and created it again. I lost my activity.
<lucho> Kubuntu 15.10
<lucho> Plasma 5
<lucho> Plasma 5.4.2 (:
<soee> lucho: do you have backports enabled ?
<lucho> deb http://uy.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ wily-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<soee> strange i never experienced that problem :/
<lucho> soee: Ok, thanks for your time :)
<soee> lucho: you can try asking tomorron on #plasma
<lucho> Ok, I'll do that!
<soee> try to catch there ivan|home
<lucho> soee: many thanks!
<lucho> I'm looking at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<alibra> configured raid 0 on 2 seperate hard drives after installing kubuntu 14.04, need syntax to give access to user. Only root has access now. Thanks works otherwise.Have mdadm installed.
<alibra> I just need to give myself access as user,, sorry nOOb
<Roey> hi
<Roey> I'm having trouble playing music on these bluetooth headphones... when I play a track in Amarok, it just pauses there without playing music or advancing the track.  Same thing with mplayer.  How can I diagnose this?
#kubuntu 2016-04-20
<citizenruin> whats up
<citizenruin> is kbuntu more stable then xubuntu
<kepa> xfce is the most stable desktop environment
<kepa> still using gtk2
<kepa> enough said
<markc> liftoff -1  :)
<markc> re kate 15.12.1 when using sftp kio... whenever I got to open a new file the filename/ is appended to the path which produces a popup warning saying the file or path does not exist etc. Is there a workaround or setting I am missing to avoid this behavour?
<konrados> morning :)
<konrados> I would like to be able to click with a middle button on an application on the taskbar to close it (close the application), how can I achieve this?
<vorap> Hey
<vorap> Could someone send me the name of kubuntus off-topic chat I'm on my phone and I can't find it
<vorap> Nevermind, I found it
<_shaun_> will bash ever overcome this wrapping long line to the same line issue?   its been happening for many years now
<valorie> _shaun_: not a Kubuntu issue at all
<valorie> you might ask in #bash
<_shaun_> the same thing has just happened in zsh now, i launched zsh using bash
<_shaun_> ill try zsh on its own, and remove the flawed in my perception bash out of the equation
<viewer|66685> -.-
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<jubo2> G'morning BluesKaj
<jubo2> Hur går det i Sverige?
<jubo2> Quelqu'un..
<jubo2> Prins Phillip? har fåt bébén n'est pas?
<BluesKaj> hi jubo2, I'm in Canada
<jubo2> BluesKaj: but one more royal kid in Sweden no?
<BluesKaj> yes, apparently
<jubo2> non ascending one
<jubo2> Victoria will be queen and Estelle after her
<jubo2> When Carl Gustav Bernadotte calls it quits
<jubo2> I describe Canada as "Bordering with USia and Nordic"
<hateball> How come in the case of #kubuntu and #kubuntu-offtopic, the channels are reversed
<shane_> Sorry folks, but I'm about to put kubuntu down like a rabid dog. Screen flicker is out of control. suspend lasts maybe 12 hours, dolphin can't drag and drop files to a browser, nor can it recall how to submit samba credentials to a network drive, and bluetooth can't send audio
<shane_> I just don't see how this level of OS issues hasn't created a firestorm in the community....
<shane_> I love kde, but it just doesn't work.  And it's possible that I'm just a kernel upgrade away from solving half of my issues
<shane_> Thinkpad T460s - Intel gpu
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: Firestorm?
<BluesKaj> shane_, which release?
<pat_rick> hello all
<pat_rick> I'm suffering from some annoying wifi issues, anyone got some experience with that?
<pat_rick> apparently, my connection speed randomly (and quite often) slows down to a crawl and I would like to find out why
<shane_> 16.04 beta - each batch of updates seems to bring more issues. ie. bluetooth worked great!  and now, it will find and connect, but audio stops playing as soon as I switch to the BT device. Starts again when I stop bluetooth
<shane_> screen flicker driving me crazy
<BluesKaj> shane_, gpu and audio chip?
<BluesKaj> shane_, for official 16.04 supoport joiin #ubuntu+1 btw
<pat_rick> the issue seems limited to my Kubuntu (15.10) installation, it works fine in Windows (dual-boot here) and on my Laptop currently running Mint 17.3, so I suspect it's a driver issue
<sithlord48> shane_:  try different render mode for desktop effects in system settings -> display compositor
<sithlord48> g'morn BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning sithlord48
<sithlord48> pat_rick: kubuntu and mint most likley are using the same drivers...
<shane_> sithlord48: I've tried them all. Sadly, it seems to get worse with each update.
<BluesKaj> pat_rick, we need to know the wifi chip on the problematic machine
<sithlord48> shane_:  what video card do yo uhav?
<M3mphiZ> Can Kubuntu be expected to be released at the same time as Ubuntu 16.04?
<pat_rick> sithlord48: they are on different hardware, so maybe not
<sithlord48> pat_rick: they you shoun't compair the two
<BluesKaj> M3mphiZ, yes, tomorrow
<pat_rick> BluesKaj: I'm using a USB adapter from d-link (dwa 131), it's based on the Realtek RTL8188cu, afaik
<sithlord48> does upgrade from 14.04 -> 16.04 work right ? if not ill install fresh didn't last time i tried
<sithlord48> pat_rick: did u check the driver manager in system settings.. iirc the realtek wifi cards perfer the propitary driver
<pat_rick> sithlord48: I just mentioned my Mint installation to point out that the network is working fine with other pcs, just not this one
<pat_rick> sithlord48: I'm not offered different drivers in the settings, the card was detected out-of-the-box
<pat_rick> I tried intalling the proprietary driver from the Realtek site, but the installation is not working right, at some time it stops with some error message
<pat_rick> I suspect that it's not working with recent kernels, the drivers are ~3 years old
<sithlord48> yeah sounds about right for propertary drivers...
<pat_rick> compiling it myself didn't work either, obviously, but then again I'm a noob when it comes to this
<sithlord48> humm this ubuntu forums post might be helpful for you pat_rick http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2173782
<pat_rick> thanks, will read through it, sithlord48
<sithlord48> seams like it could be an issue for some time now...
<pat_rick> I had problems on older versions, too
<pat_rick> since about 1 year or such, it's at least "working" out-of-the-box without the need to tell him manually which driver to use (which has been included in the frimware for some time, apparently)
<pat_rick> I always had issues with my connection stalling out, but when it worked, it worked reasonably fast
<sithlord48> its an improvement..
<sithlord48> thats is what seams to be the problem .. have you check the power status of the card like in that thread.
<pat_rick> since 15.10 however, I have this sloooooow connection suddenly
<pat_rick> not yet
<sithlord48> try 16.04 ?
<sithlord48> its a newer kernel /driver that is going to help you more then anything
<pat_rick> hm, it's a somewhat different issue, but it might be connected
<pat_rick> interestingly, power management doesn't seem to work at all for me
<pat_rick> I'm currently waiting for the release of 16.04 then I'm making the jump
<sithlord48> pat_rick:  why? you can just upgrade it
<sithlord48> release is tomorrow...
<pat_rick> ah, already
<pat_rick> but I'm usually prefering a clean install, doesn't take much longer and I had usually better experience with it
<sithlord48> so get a daily iso and use that to install fresh
<sithlord48> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<sithlord48> pat_rick:  at very least booting in to live mode should tell you if the wifi driver will be better or not as you should be able to use it from there
<pat_rick> I guess the changes will be minimal then if release is tomorow, will check out
<chron1cle> does running the daily set up different repos for newer packages?
<sithlord48> no
<sithlord48> the daily is made daily from the packages . so that you are always mostly up to date on that realease . dailys stop after the release and they move to the next release
<sithlord48> so when X is released daily builds will stop and they will start for Y when the repo gets set up for it
<Guest1971> Hi there - I just had a weird issue that has come up with other distros as well, but I have no idea how it happens. After a suspend (or a hibernation, not sure), my laptop (Lenovo X1 Carbon) awakens with all of the text in certain applications (usually Firefox and pidgin, sometimes others) scrambled, with lots of characters missing. Only a reboot fixes it. I haven't had this issues with Unity or Cinnamon on Mint, but on Kubuntu and other distros with KDE. Any
<Guest1971> ideas what is happening?
<shane_> sithlord48: Intel HD 520
<sithlord48> shane_:  try openGL 2.0 and GLX and log out and back in .. should help with flicker
<tomorrow> Hello when tomorrow the new KUBUNTU 16.04 LTS will be released?
<tomorrow> Which hour UTC?
<marco-parillo> Generally 2300 or so.
<Pici> heh
<tomorrow> Ok...but servers will break down for so.many download no?
<Unit193> Use torrents?
<Pici> there are many mirros
<Pici> *mirrors
<ENOSPC> I noticed that after changing my login password that kwallet was no longer automaticly opening on login, I tried closing the wallet and changing its password to my new login password, but its still not opening at login. any ideas on how to get that going agian?
<swipe> kwallet is a nightmare
<ENOSPC> I dont have a lot of issus with it.. (unlike gnome-keyring and its broken ssh-agent)
<swipe> you could try deleting your salt file but you'll have to save all your passwords again
<ENOSPC> export to xml blow away kwallet and reimport?
<swipe> worth a shot
<BluesKaj> I just disable kwallet sonce it's such a pita
<genii> ..or give it an empty pass
<ENOSPC> if I gice it a empty pass is the data still encrypted?
<ENOSPC> s/gice/give/
<genii> Yes
<ENOSPC> I think I will do the export / clear / import first, I want to keep it around so I can save my wifi passwords and such
<ENOSPC> if its encryped without a password there must be a key around somwhere, right?
<shane_> sithlord48: will do now. will let you know
<mayhew> Running 16.04, is there an easy way to make the scrollbars smaller?
<swipe> hi, anyone know if the neon project is going to make live its stable version in line with kubuntu 16.04
<swipe> ?
<win10hatr> so what do i need to download to install an iso onto my system?
<barmaley> who stole my cookies?
<robbie2> Hi
<BluesKaj> hi
<Gregor3000> win10hatr: use torrent if you can as it checks the ifle integrity durign download. otherwise any browser download will do just make sure you do the md5sum check in the end.
<marco-parillo> zsync will also checksum. Gregor3000 but some ISPs seem to throttle torrents
<marco-parillo> zsync will also checksum. Gregor3000 is of course correct, but some ISPs seem to throttle torrents
<Gregor3000> exactly. some ISPs give users a hard time....
<BluesKaj> been using  zsync the few iso's and they were all successful , definitely worth a try
<BluesKaj> last few
<robbie2> Hi
<robbie2> Anyone here??
<robbie2>  
<robbie2> PLEASE
<robbie2> someone aneswer
<robbie2> pls
<robbie2> plz
<marco-parillo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<robbie2> :(
<robbie2> back
<robbie2> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<robbie2> !minecraft
<robbie2> !say
<robbie2> Oh no
<robbie2> !hi
<ENOSPC> hmm on kubuntu 16.04 I keep seeing plasmashell disapper with this in the .xsession-errors "org.kde.plasma.pulseaudio: Attempting connection to PulseAudio sound daemon" over and over until "GLib-ERROR **: Creating pipes for GWakeup: Too many open files"
<ENOSPC> after this plasmashell continues to die if I restart it, unless I logout and back in
<ENOSPC> ohhh.. my bug might be caused by my extensive use of firejail.. trying out a fix now
<telegram1> Clifford was added by: Clifford
<user|41446> If I install now the 16.04 beta 2 is it like
<clivejo> user|41446: Id wait until release
<neanderslob> hi all, where can I submit bugs related to kubuntu?  I checked the wiki and it only mentioned how to report bugs relevant to specific applications
<user|41446> If I install now the 16.04 beta 2 and update is it like to install tomorrow the 16.04 released
<clivejo> neanderslob: depends what the problem is related to
<neanderslob> clivejo: I went for it to avoid the rush and it's certainly stable enough for me to get my work done on it
<clivejo> neanderslob: whats the bug regarding?
<neanderslob> clivejo: one is the audio volume settings
<clivejo> have you checked Launchpad to see if the bug has been reported?
<neanderslob> clivejo: yep! (though a good recommendation)
<clivejo> if its actual KDE software we post the bugs to KDE directly
<neanderslob> clivejo: ah, very good
<clivejo> https://bugs.kde.org/
<clivejo> can you descript what the bug is?
<neanderslob> clivejo: so all those bugs on launchpad are relevent to kubuntu-specific applications?
<clivejo> they can be all different issues, but some bugs are due to upstream (KDE) software
<neanderslob> got it
<clivejo> and some are cause by how we (Kubuntu) puts it on top of the Ubuntu base system
<neanderslob> so the particular bug: the volume settings say "No Output devices available" but the audio works just fine
<neanderslob> actually on the initial install, the volume controls also worked; they stopped after I ran an upgrade
<neanderslob> I haven't dug much deeper than that yet
<clivejo> in System Settings>Hardware>Audio what do you see?
<clivejo> its under Multimedia
<clivejo> might be just not using the correct hardware
<neanderslob> yea, same error message as above
<neanderslob> however I can control it just fine through alsa in the terminal
<clivejo> where did you upgrade from?
<neanderslob> just ran a sudo apt-get upgrade, would you like me to check my sources.list?
<clivejo> what release did you come from?
<clivejo> like wily?
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: cat /etc/os-release
<neanderslob> OOOH, na I just did a fresh install
<clivejo> ah
<neanderslob> I always try do-release-upgrade on ceremony and it always throws errors for me (probably because I always go from lts to lts)
<neanderslob> when I said I ran an upgrade and it stopped working, I was talking about a standard sudo apt-get upgrade
<valorie> well, lts > lts upgrades are only supported in the .1 release
<valorie> usually a month or six weeks after the initial release
<valorie> LTS users are after stability after all, so that first bugfix is a good time to upgrade
<neanderslob> ah, well there you have it
<neanderslob> valorie: thanks for the explanation
<valorie> if you want to upgrade upon release, tell your upgrade manager "all new releases"
<valorie> instead of just LTS > LTS
<clivejo> I’ve never had much trouble with audio, so I’m not familiar with this problem.  But it does seem odd that it worked then stopped after the upgrade
<clivejo> valorie: its a new install
<clivejo> audio was working then stopped on apt upgrade
<valorie> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: did you try Audio and Video settings
<valorie> when I have sound issues, I usually work through that troubleshooting page
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: maybe it switched to using the HDM output if you have it
<neanderslob> clivejo: I think they were just explaining my whining about do-release-upgrade
<valorie> sometimes it's a kernel module not being loaded or so
<clivejo> arron: getting the message  "No Output devices available"
<valorie> sometimes also has muted something
<valorie> alsa
<clivejo> but able to control via alsa terminal
<neanderslob> valorie: alsa works very well
<neanderslob> valorie: the problem isn't that I'm not getting sound; I am.  The problem is that the gui control isn't working
<neanderslob> not recognizing existance of output devices etc
<valorie> yes, I read what you said, but do not know the cause
<valorie> could be kmix, could be pulseaudio, etc.
<valorie> linux sound is so complicated, with so many layers
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: try alsamixer in konsole and see if something is muted
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: the right audio interface might be picked
<neanderslob> valorie: is this new kde mixer still based on kmix?
<valorie> I believe so, but I'm a bit out of touch with the multimedia folks
<valorie> sorry, afk for now
<clivejo> neanderslob: personally I think its a config issue
<clivejo> but as for fixing it, I dont know
<neanderslob> telegram1: interesting idea, could you tell me what I'd be looking for?
<neanderslob> clivejo: alright, fair enough
<clivejo> neanderslob: BTW telegram is a bot, its a Telegram <-> IRC bridge
<neanderslob> clivejo: ah, yea I was just beginning to suspect that
<clivejo> the second user <athoneycutt> is the one saying that :)
<clivejo> !info plasma-pa
<ubottu> plasma-pa (source: plasma-pa): Plasma 5 Volume controller. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.4.2-0ubuntu3 (wily), package size 86 kB, installed size 569 kB
<clivejo> !info plasma-pa xenial
<ubottu> plasma-pa (source: plasma-pa): Plasma 5 Volume controller. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.5.5-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 111 kB, installed size 686 kB
<clivejo> neanderslob: what version of plasma-pa have you installed at the moment?
<clivejo> > dpkg -s plasma-pa
<neanderslob> hah, thanks
<neanderslob> Version: 4:5.5.5-0ubuntu1
<clivejo> have you two volume icons?
<neanderslob> in the system tray? nope just one
<faqq> hi
<clivejo> hi faqq
 * clivejo scratches head
<neanderslob> clivejo: well that was nice of them to pop in and greet us
<clivejo> who?
<neanderslob> oh, faqq's random hi (thought that was what you were scratching your head at)
<faqq> mmm?
<clivejo> Im scratching about your audio issues!
<faqq> m'sorry
<clivejo> I know at the start of the testing for Xenial there was an issue with both kmix and plasma-pa being installed which showed two icons
<clivejo> but thats been ironed out a while now
<valorie> yes, my double disappeared without me doing anything about it
<clivejo> plasma-pa is the package responsible for that volume control plasmoid
<valorie> oops, still afk
<valorie> lol
<clivejo> which is why I checked to see which version you had
<clivejo> 5.5.5 is the correct version
<neanderslob> i suppose that's good news of a sort
<clivejo> when you menu click over the little icon and go to "Audio Volume Settings"
<clivejo> in the Config tab
<faqq> what's about radeon drivers?
<neanderslob> says "No Additional Configuration Available"
<neanderslob> all those tabs have their own version of "No ____ available"
<clivejo> in your kickoff menu can you type "pa" and launch the Pulse Audio Volume control
<neanderslob> that's interesting, not getting pulse audio's volume control
<neanderslob> though pulse audio seems to be installed
<clivejo> can you try creating a new user and see if audio works while logged in as that user?
<neanderslob> sure, one moment
<neanderslob> gotta close out of the other stuff I'm working on
<clivejo> sorry
<clivejo> just wondering if its a local user config or global
<neanderslob> alright, logging out now
<neanderslob> clivejo: Alright, I switched over to the new user and the volume control IS working
<clivejo> so its a local config problem
<neanderslob> should also note (on the off chance that it provides information) that the volume control on my original account is red, instead of the dark gray like the rest of the icons
<clivejo> red mean mute on mine
<clivejo> the icon of a speaker with two sound waves on it?
<neanderslob> that's the one
<clivejo> do you have a system mute button?
<neanderslob> like on my keyboard? yea
<clivejo> tried that?
<neanderslob> no, though I have tried the volume buttons and nothing
<neanderslob> let me switch back over to my "problem account" unless you'd like me to do anything on the new one first
<clivejo> you can switch accounts to save you relogging into IRC
<chron1cle> is there a trick to making gmail work in kmail? Server keeps respond 'NO' and their stupid weblink. got icloud working fine though in kmail. Find that kinda funny.
<neanderslob> clivejo: good point, but too late
<clivejo> chron1cle: https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/3466521?hl=en
<keithzg> chron1cle: Works fine for me but I went to https://myaccount.google.com/security and toggled the "allow less secure apps" option on, which I vaguely remember is necessary for IMAP access.
 * keithzg is also still on 14.04, admittedly . . . pondering whether to update today or not
<chron1cle> sitting on 15.10 at the moment
<chron1cle> think i did that but ill give it a try
<neanderslob> clivejo: alright,  so would I be correct in guessing that there might be something in my .kde directory that's imposing outdated settings on the audio controlls in this version of kde?
<clivejo> neanderslob: Im thinking .config/pulse
<clivejo> but I really dont know
<keithzg> chron1cle: And you've definitely enabled IMAP access in Gmail's settings? (Just making sure we cover all the basics first)
<clivejo> chron1cle: less secure apps link is here - https://www.google.com/settings/u/0/security/lesssecureapps
<chron1cle> keithzg: yep just checked that
<neanderslob> clivejo: well that's a good place for me to start trying stuff
<clivejo> neanderslob: I would remove that and re-log and see what happened
<keithzg> chron1cle: Hmm. And you're definitely using the same settings in kmail as detailed in https://support.google.com/mail/troubleshooter/1668960 ?
<keithzg> I mean, I do see "Ubuntu" listed in my list of apps that have access to my full Google Account, not sure if that's KMail or not though.
<chron1cle> keithzg: yep. I dont have their two step turned on either, and i tried the insecure button you mentioned. still getting 'Login failed, server replied: A000002 NO Please log in via your web browser: https://support.google.com/mail/accounts/answer/78754'
<chron1cle> keithzg: which i am logged in. lol.
<clivejo> chron1cle: when I setup Gmail in Kmail I needed to generate an app password for Mail - https://security.google.com/settings/security/apppasswords
<clivejo> you then use that password instead of your main Google account password
<clivejo> from within Kmail
<clivejo> I named it Kubuntu 16.04 and gave it Mail access
 * chron1cle kicks google. "Your browser is not supported" Firefox 45.0.1
<chron1cle> :|
<keithzg> clivejo: Interesting, I definitely didn't have to do this, but the last time I did this config from scratch was almost a year ago. Just checked it myself though and it says "The setting that you are looking for is not available for your account." for me.
<chron1cle> I'm gonna try that once I get google to stop judging my browser choice
<clivejo> keithzg: I have two factor access on my Gmail
<clivejo> so didnt want to disable that for IMAP access
<clivejo> but if I make Kmail login with that token as the password it works :/
<keithzg> clivejo: Ah, fair enough. Yeah, I don't have that since Google's text messages have been . . . inconsistent in actually arriving for me (sometimes entire months have gone by where they never have when I've had to use them) so I don't trust 2-factor that way.
<neanderslob_> clivejo: got it, seems to be the .config/kmixrc settings
<neanderslob_> thanks for the help!
<clivejo> it working?
<chron1cle> Thanks everyone. I had to turn on 2 step, and then set up an app password for google to stop blocking it.
<chron1cle> idk why but it works now so i'll live with two step. lol
<clivejo> neanderslob: is it working?
<neanderslob> clivejo: hey, sorry, irc client was getting all wonky (too much logging on and off again)
<neanderslob> clivejo: yea it's working
<clivejo> neanderslob: :)
<neanderslob> .config/kmixrc seemed to be the culprit (don't know if you got that message)
<clivejo> yeah I did
<neanderslob> many thanks; much appreciated
<clivejo> never seen that problem before, but glad you got it fixed
<clivejo> need to go to bed, night all!
<chron1cle> night clivejo
<chron1cle> thanks
<chron1cle> and thank keithzg as well
<keithzg> chron1cle: no problem, just glad it worked out for you in the end :)
<hazamonzo> Hey folks. Might be a silly question but is there a recommended SSH manager tool avilable so that i can save SSH connections and so on. Save me having to write scripts?
<hazamonzo> Also, Hello!
<telegram1> <Clifford>: <hazamonzo>: you could bookmark the connection in konsole?
<lucas_> hi
<telegram1> <Clifford>: Hi lucas_
#kubuntu 2016-04-21
<alfi2070> hi
<alfi2070> hello
<telegram1> <Clifford>: Hi
<tux|dude> 16.04 is just round the corner yay
<tux|dude> What day is it coming out?
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: 21
<tux|dude> Oh lol
<tux|dude> That's today in my country
<tux|dude> I'm guessing that's murican time though I expect it will go live later today
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: still the 20th here
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: ETC something
<tux|dude> Current date in UTC/ETC apparently is 13 minutes past midnight
<tux|dude> So the 21st seems to have just started there
<hazamonzo> telegram1: oh can you?
<hazamonzo> I didn't realise that
<hazamonzo> telegram1: Oh thats useful. Thanks!
<mparillo> Yes, generally the release is around 2300 UTC.
<tux|dude> So an hour before midnight on utc
<tux|dude> So that's 11am tomorrow in my time. Damn
<mparillo> That seems to be their track record. If you want to watch closely, go to #ubuntu-release. But generally by the afternoon UTC, the Release Candidate is the same md5sum as the final.
<tux|dude> I see, thanks
<chron1cle> does upgrading to the release candidate and then turning off pre-release updates cause any issues?
<mparillo> I never upgrade. I backup my user data (my real data, not all of $HOME) fresh install, install the other programs I want, and restore my user data.
<claydoh> I both upgrade and clean install. My PC has been upgraded since at least raring, and actually the drive in it was originally in my old laptop.
<claydoh> my daily driver is usually a clean install but I usually run dev releases
<claydoh> on it
<claydoh> chron1cle: it should be fine to do that.
<mparillo> Yes, claydoh, running dev releases is kinda like rolling (every six months).
<mparillo> And more pleasant community than the well-known rolling distro.
<claydoh> mparillo: more like every 3 or less, in my own use case as I test on my daily driver laptop
<claydoh> and the company is very pleasant ;)
<claydoh> rather the community
<chron1cle> talked me in to it
<justin__> Hi there. I just installed Kubuntu 16.04 and I'm having screen tearing issues - it's most noticable when scrolling on a webpage. My GPU is an Intel HD 4600. Any ideas?
<justin__> I did not have any tearing issues with Unity, GNOME Shell or Xfce with Compton. SO it seems like a Kwin compositor issue. Do I need to run Compton like I did with Xfce to fix it?
<Piyu> Hi
<Piyu> I need to know some OS level difference between ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<chron1cle> kubuntu has KDE as the desktop environment and ubuntu has unity/gtk. otherwise same 'foundation' so to speak.
<Piyu> Is there only difference of Desktop envirnoment?
<chron1cle> well there are different default packages. use all of the KDE apps like kmail for email, konsole for terminal etc.
<Piyu> ok
<chron1cle> pretty much QT apps instead of GTK apps but you can install gtk stuff if you want.
<hateball> You can run everything side by side, and you can choose DE on session login if you want
<Piyu> Can you please tell me that why should I use this as i am already using ubnntu?
<viewer|74580> ellow
<chron1cle> Matter of preference. KDE imho is miles better than unity. :)
<Piyu> ok
<hateball> Matter of preference indeed.
<chron1cle> not sure off hand but if you have ubuntu you can install all the kde packages and run it that way
<hateball> Piyu: You don't need to reinstall or anything if you already have Ubuntu installed, you can just "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<viewer|74580> anyone who knows when the download will be up for 16.04 ?
<hateball> and then you are able to choose between plasma and unity at login
<chron1cle> though last time i tried that i had some broken configs trying to switch between unity and kde. was easier just to run kubuntu
<Piyu> ok
<hateball> Yes there is some conflict with some IM packages
<chron1cle> viewer|74580: last I saw 2100 utc i think?
<viewer|74580> kewl :D thnx
<chron1cle> 2300 maybe
<valorie> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Piyu> where I got the option of choosing between KDE and Unity after installaion it on my ubuntu
<chron1cle> logout, and then you can change session in the little drop down
<chron1cle> haven't used ubuntu in a long time so not sure where the drop down is anymore :/
<chron1cle> was hoping to play with amdgpu but r9 390 :C however I didn't see much about it but the radeon driver seems to have gotten about 35% faster in the newer version. Any one got info on that?
<valorie> !radeon
<ubottu> For AMD/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<valorie> might have some info for you, chron1cle
<chron1cle> ty
<hateball> chron1cle: amdgpu driver is in the kernel in 16.04
<chron1cle> yah doesn't work on gcn 1.1 though apparently so lsmod is showing radeon only unless im looking at this wrong
<chron1cle> did find on arch wiki that you can compile kernel with a different flag to get it to work but its not stable apparently
<Poke95> Too many aurelie...
<viewer|7327> hey guys, today is the LTS release, right?
<valsum> right
<viewer|7327> nice!
<viewer|10098> When they will release the 16.04=
<viewer|10098> ?
<viewer|7327> today
<viewer|10098> I know
<viewer|10098> But what time
<mikkle> between 12:00 and 23:59:59
<viewer|10098> hahaha
<viewer|10098> okok
<mikkle> If you download a daily image it'll be the same, I'd guess
<viewer|10098> How do i download a daily image?
<hateball> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the images of the current development version of Kubuntu can be found at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<hateball> viewer|10098: do you already have 14.04 or 15.10 installed?
<hateball> In such case you can do-release-upgrade -d, or you could just... wait.
<luis__> how do i chat?
<viewer|7327> you do it
<luis__> sweet
<luis__> this is so much fun, i can hardly keep up with all the conversation
<valsum> this is the support channel sorry
<luis__> ok, understood. where do i go from here?
<valsum> there are lots of other chats
<valsum> for instance #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic or you can /list the server channels
<valorie> luis__: not many people still awake, or not awake yet.....
<sabbir2world> When 16.04 coming? :o
<hateball> !party | sabbir2world
<ubottu> sabbir2world: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !xenial release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<viewer|67601> when will kubuntu 16.04 be ready to download
<viewer|67601> ?
<sabbir2world> In 2020 join #ubuntu-release-party
<user|92185> Hi everyone!
<soee_> hiho
<user|92185> Does anyone know if there is a defined hour for the new kubuntu release?
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: I believe it will be 23:00 UTC
<user|92185> -_- that's almost day 22
<user|92185> Thank you
<user|5508> hello
<user|5508> when will kbuntu 16.04 realesd today??
<soee_> hiho
<soee_> user|5508: when Canonical decide to release it :)
<soee_> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !xenial release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<user|5508> okay thax xDD
<user|5508> is kbuntu offical supported from ubuntu?
<user|5508> *cononical
<soee_> no, i don't think so
<user|5508> i hate unity but i love kde
<user|5508> i dont know why ubuntu dosnt use gnome anmore
<sabbir2world> welcome to the KDE group then xD
<user|5508> unity is crap -.-
<sabbir2world> and boring
<user|5508> jop
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Hi there visitors
<sabbir2world> I would rather use Ubuntu Mate instead of that boring Ubuntu unity 7 :'(
<user|5508> me too but mate is for older pc
<user|5508> and i have a new i7 pc
<soee_> well i am on Kubuntu for few years now and i can't imagine switching to something different ;)
<user|5508> i am not sure if i will use kde or gnome
<user|5508> i dont know what is better
<sabbir2world> use KDE :)
<user|5508> hahah okay :D
<user|5508> do you have used gnome?
<user|5508> i dont like this creappyy icons of gnome
<user|5508> i will use kde
<user|5508> :D
<soee_> use what you liek more and is better for you :)
<sabbir2world> use kde, better customization than unity :)
<g4z> "i dont like this creappyy icons of gnome. i will use kde" ... haha
<sabbir2world> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/16.04/release/
<sabbir2world> I think it is out guys !
<Smurphy> Go go go .... Download and install it ...
<Smurphy> Then come back (if you can) and report if everything works as expected ! :D
<Adrian> Hello!
<Guest55887> Hello!
<soee_> hiho
<hateball> Hello, do you have a support question?
<Guest55887> the canonical going ubuntu 16.04 today?
<Guest55887> My English is bad
<soee_> Guest55887: yes
<Guest55887> Nice
<Guest55887> Im waiting
<hateball> !party | Guest55887
<ubottu> Guest55887: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !xenial release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<Guest55887> Thanks!
<sabbir2world> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/16.04/release/
<sabbir2world> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/16.04/release/
<sabbir2world> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/
<sabbir2world> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/releases/16.04/release/
<sabbir2world> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/16.04/release/
<sabbir2world> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntukylin/releases/16.04/release/
<sabbir2world> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/releases/16.04/release/
<aakash> I want to know that y my moun updater is not working
<Toomy> Hi, do we know if Kubuntu 16.04 is beeing released today?
<ikonia> Toomy: you'll see it on the web page
<hateball> !xenial
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1 Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<ikonia> Toomy: and the mailing lists when the anouncement it made
<Toomy> thanks
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<MikeDenmark43> MiaSWs
<MikeDenmark43> what time do you expect i can download 16.04 today?
<MikeDenmark43> MiaSWs
<MikeDenmark43> what time do you expect i can download 16.04 today? MiaSWs
<MikeDenmark43> what time do you expect i can download 16.04 today?
<MikeDenmark43> MiaSWs
<MikeDenmark43> what time do you expect i can download 16.04 today?
<viewer|53081> alguien sabe de alguna solucion para el kernel 4.4 y el hdmi?
<BluesKaj> !es | viewer|53081
<ubottu> viewer|53081: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<viewer|53081> ok thanks
<user|99661> Hello Guys
<user|99661> do you know when will 16.04 be released?
<user|99661> at what time?
<soee> user|99661: officialy ?
<soee> the final images are already released: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/16.04/release/
<user|99661> yeah
<user|99661> for automatic update
<clivejo> soee: they are released when Mark Stuttleworth says they are and not a moment before!
<user|99661> ehhehehehe
<user|99661> ok
<user|99661> so, lets wait for US time zone guys to wake up
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop is not updated yet
<today> hello - when today the new KUBUNTU 16.04 LTS will be released?
<hateball> !xenial | today
<ubottu> today: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1 Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<today> ok...today which time?
<today> i mean UTC time
<today> as we all live in different time zones around the globe ;-)
<hateball> today: when it is ready
<today> @hateball ... please try to answer the "ubuntu" way
<today> so an adequate manner would be
<hateball> That's the official answer afaik
<today> "we are still working on it, please give us some time"
<hateball> Heh
<today> "ubuntu" in African cutures is a bout respect and good-heartedness
<today> "we are still working on it, please give us some time"
<today> is muh more social competent ;-)
<today> much
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: All  of us are working on our Ubuntu
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Understanding its African meaning is a great step in the right direction
<chron1cle> do-release-upgrade -d easy fix for waiting
<hans_c> anyone using Kubuntu 16.04 noticed strange issues with the favourites menu?
<AceKing> Is it possible to upgrade from 14.04 directly  to 16.04?
<hateball> AceKing: Yes
<hateball> It is in fact the only supported upgrade path
<AceKing> hateball thanks
<hans_c> like a chrome shortcut changing to a firefox shortcut, or is it a new browser war?  ;-)
<chron1cle> mine seems to be working ok. there's a graphical bug on the application switcher in the panel where it draws a rectangle behind the words some times for me but thats all ive seen so far.
<hans_c> this weird thing with the KDE menu is the only thing I noticed so far.
<Toomy> !isitout
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<user|99661> do-release-upgrade -d entered
<user|99661> waiting for update
<Smurphy> You guys let me know how it goes :D
<XLutTiY> 1
<Toomy> !isitout
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<soee> :)
<excognac> hi all. What is the best way to test if i have right drivers for my hardware? Yet again I made huge mistake purchasing a laptop, not quite designed for linux. I run 15.10, it's a 64-bit system with glitches of core i5 and 8 gig ram, AMD radeon etc. the system seems never to use swap, wwhy is that?
<popey> excognac: linux tends to only "use" swap when it's under tight memory pressure
<excognac> popey: thanks
<popey> using the open source amd driver?
<Smurphy> excognac: Linux is very good in using what it has. Won't need more.
<Smurphy> You can imagine how my linux feels in 16GB on my system :)
<excognac> popey: it's using X . org x server, i think it's the propeatary. i have the options for fglrx
<hateball> fglrx goes away in 16.04, it is replaced by amdgpu
<soee> laptop is nice except radeon on the board, it is known that amd does not have good drivers :/
<jonathan_zz> I am using K3B to directly burn some files to disc. The disc is ~8GB dual layer DVD and I burn about 6GB. Almost exactly halfway, I get a write error. What is going on?
<jonathan_zz> It says: :-[ WRITE@LBA=184410h failed with SK=5h/INVALID ADDRESS FOR WRITE]: Invalid argument
<jonathan_zz> Just before I tried to do a background copy which caused both device and software buffer to hit almost zero.
<telegram1> <Clifford>: <hans_c>: the default favourites menu links to the system default browser what ever you have configured it to be
<jonathan_zz> The device (external writer) suddenly stopped doing anything.
<excognac> yeah, I cannot wait for the LTS, hate to mess around on different distros. I'm happy to live with the same OS for a few years. Shall I try to set up and debug everything now (e.g. sound), or just wait a few weeks for LTS then for the know bugs concerning upgrade process?
<jonathan_zz> I can try another burner but I worry the same thhing is going to happen again.
<excognac> soee: yeah, I should have bought a thinkpad not this glitchy idepad
<BluesKaj> jonathan_zz, you could try wodim in the terminal
<excognac> jonathan_zz: what's the error message?
<soee> i have Dell Inspiron for 2 years and i had no slingle problem with it :)
<soee> *oh maybe sometimes with prime
<BluesKaj> jonathan_zz, run wodim --devices to get the dev name then try this:  wodim -eject  -tao speed=0 dev=/dev/sg1 -v -data /my/directory/image.iso
<excognac> why I'm spamming here questions, is cos right after booting up and logging on, the system seems to be pretty slow, firefox has to restore everything always etc. also, upon booting all 4 processors seems to be really busy (40%+ each)
<BluesKaj> sub your device name for the /dev/sdg1 in the string, jonathan_zz
<jonathan_zz> well mkisofs suddenly quit. I'm trying to found out if it quit while changing layers.
<jonathan_zz> /dev/sr1: splitting layers at 1573440 blocks -- I don't know how big the blocks are.
<BluesKaj> I've had trouble with k3b since 14.04 so I gave up on iand use wodim which rarely fails IME
<BluesKaj> gav up on it that is
<BluesKaj> needs more coffee
<jonathan_zz> If I assume the block size is 2k, the number matches, and it failed moments after changing layer.
<jonathan_zz> BluesKaj: I'll first have to make an ISO that way
<jonathan_zz> does K3B use temp space if you burn directly?
<jonathan_zz> I wonder if I caused it with the buffer underruns
<jonathan_zz> I just executed a cp for something large but immediately both buffers would drop to 0
<jonathan_zz> that means I can't do anything on my system while burning
<BluesKaj> jonathan_zz, I'm sure it will buffer if you do something while burning, but not until
<yossarianuk> hi - I take it kubuntu 16.04 will also be able to use snappy packages (being the same base)?
<soee> yes
<yossarianuk> cool - I ask as mozilla are offerig snappy packages for firefox - https://blog.mozilla.org/futurereleases/2016/04/21/firefox-default-browser-for-linux-users-ubuntu-new-snap-format-coming-soon/
<yossarianuk> would not anppy be good for doing plasma-backports ?
<yossarianuk> *snappy*
<jonathan_zz> I have 3 external DVD writers in my home. Suddenly I cannot find the other two :(/.
<jonathan_zz> :(.
<yossarianuk> noticed some mirrors have the final .iso in now....
<jonathan_zz> I will use K3B to make an image first and then burn it to another writer, then see what happens.
<Euvius> 16.04?
<chron1cle> usb stick?
<chron1cle> been so long since i used a disc my dvd drive gets stuck and doesn't want to open
<jonathan_zz> but I rather doubt it's a good thing if the buffers approach zero.
<jonathan_zz> and I don't know how to put my CP at lower IO priority
<xnn> Hi, is there a eta for xubuntu 16.04  official download?
<xnn> ^kubuntu ^^
<marco-parillo> It is already out, but not official
<jonathan_zz> no error yet this time
<Ruedii> Hello, I hate to ask the question everyone has obviously been asking all day, but how's the progress on the 16.04 release?
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Progressing well,
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: IIRC Release is 23:00 UTC
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: so I heard
<Ruedii> Thanks.  I suspect they never got rid of the image over 1GB bug, or is that what is taking so long? (brute force compression.)  My flash drives are all over 1GB anyway.
<equinox_> 16.04 's released since few hours
<jonathan_zz> tar: john: file changed as we read it -- how do I deal with that?
<equinox_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/16.04/release/
<jonathan_zz> if the thing had just continued everything would have been fine, now another hour wasted so to speak.
<Ruedii> So wait, it's only the images that have the wait.  So, I should be able to pull the update already if I'm an upgrading.  OK.  I'll go prepare to upgrade.  First thing, remove FGLRX and X-Edgers.
<Ruedii> Wish they'd publish that on the news.  (Packages being up and all, building images as we speak.)
<jonathan_zz> this is painful, was just creating a backup of my home dir, and now it won't work if any file changes while doing it.
<Ruedii> I'm so happy to be moving to the new, functional mesa tree.   Hopefully X-SWAT will get 11.2 releases out quickly and X-Edgers will do the same with 11.3-GIT tree Kang builds Either 11.2+GIT or 11.3-GIT
<jonathan_zz> all of that means nothing to me ;-).
<dinepada> hi
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Hi There
<dinepada> hi
<dinepada> anyone tried te 16.04
<viewer|96720> when is 16.04 being released, the website still shows download link for 15.10
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: UTC 23:00
<viewer|96720> ty
<dinepada> today but the website says the older version for now
<Artemis3> viewer|96720, can you torrent?
<Ruedii> The images aren't ready for 16.04 yet.   However, since the packages are up in the Ubuntu database you can upgrade a 15.04 or 15.10 system.
<viewer|96720> yes I can torrent
<xnn> whats about this image http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/16.04/release/ ?
<Ruedii> Oh, BTW if you want me to get the torrent release up on LinuxTracker.org just pop me up a message.
<Artemis3> xnn, the images are ready, they just unannounced
<xnn> so ruedii is incorrect ?
<Artemis3> xnn, do you see .torrent there? use those
<Ruedii> mistaken.
<xnn> ok, no there a no torrents
<Artemis3> be sure to use the torrents
<jonathan_zz> so much hypernoia.
<Artemis3> so you don't melt the server
<xnn> ok, there is a torrent file ,)
<viewer|28682> hi guys i need your help. i was running the previous LTS, and i upgraded to the new one released today. when i boot into the OS it now forces me to stay in a black terminal like view
<viewer|28682> asks me for my username via CL, then for my pass
<viewer|28682> when i login it just sits me at this CL
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Please try login as your account
<viewer|28682> i dont know what to do and i cant lose all of my data on that OS :(
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: then could you try startx
<viewer|28682> startx ok
<viewer|28682> will that start the GUI side of the OS?
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: I hope so
<Artemis3> viewer|28682, you can always boot a live iso and backup your data if you are worried
<viewer|28682> ok. i had to boot into ubuntu in order to get online to ask for help
<viewer|28682> i'll be back and see if that worked
<Artemis3> viewer|28682, then you can backup your data now
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: OK
<viewer|28682> hi guys i am back
<viewer|28682> and using another laptop while im booted into KDE
<viewer|28682> i ran startx
<viewer|28682> screen goes blank for a while then a bunch of stuff is on CL
<viewer|28682> current version of pximan: 0.33.6
<viewer|28682> failed to set IOPL for I/) (operation not permitted)
<excognac> viewer|28682: hi. on the one there is no GUI try to press ctrl+alt +F=
<viewer|28682> xinit: connection to X server lost
<viewer|28682> control alt F = doesnt do anything
<excognac> viewer|28682: sorry i meant ctrl+alt+F7
<viewer|28682> still nothing. keep in mind i am in a CL interface at this point
<viewer|28682> i have logged in with my user and pass
<excognac> viewer|28682: backup your data!
<viewer|28682> how can i back it up if i can't get into the OS GUI
<Artemis3> viewer|28682, i would guess your video card is important
<viewer|28682> can i roll back the upgrade in this screen to go back to previous LTS i was running?
<Artemis3> if you want to backup, boot any live iso
<viewer|28682> do i use the same ISO of the previous LTS i was using, or the new LTS?
<viewer|28682> would me reviewing the log file help here?
<excognac> viewer|28682: any. probably the old LTS is better
<viewer|28682> i guess i am confused how i would be able to access the data for this OS if i am booting into a new ISO file
<Artemis3> boot and youll see :)
<viewer|28682> fair enough
<Artemis3> its usually a simple click
<viewer|28682> k let me start that download then of the ISO file
<Artemis3> don't you have the iso already?
<Artemis3> did you not use ubuntu iso?
<viewer|28682> i have to boot into ubuntu to do everything now instead of kubuntu
<Artemis3> use that
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: I think its an upgrade
<viewer|28682> i was using kubuntu LTS 14 that was partiioned on my laptop
<viewer|28682> then i ran upgrade
<viewer|28682> it restarted
<viewer|28682> and now im sitting at a CL
<excognac> viewer|28682: how did you do the upgrade? from GUI?
<Ruedii> Looks like someone already beat me to uploading it on Linuxtracker
<viewer|28682> i went to the site and it said to run a command
<viewer|28682> one sec
<Artemis3> use the kubuntu 16.04 iso to test if there are problems before performing an upgrade, i think you might need to solve gpu issues
<viewer|28682> i ran this kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade
<Artemis3> it doesnt matter at this point
<Artemis3> if you already did it
<Artemis3> you could lspci to see what video you have
<Artemis3> or lshw
<Artemis3> but its easier to backup/reinstall of course
<Artemis3> but boot the live iso first
<Artemis3> if that fails it might be pointless
<viewer|28682> i run lspci and i see i have vga compatable controller NVIDIA
<Artemis3> which nvidia?
<viewer|28682> one sec
<Artemis3> it should show the model there
<Artemis3> this might be simpler to solve after all...
<viewer|28682> GF108GLM Quadro 1000M rev a1
<viewer|28682> audio controller is NVIDID CORP GF108 High Def AUdio Conroller
<viewer|28682> i also get this when i login: E: Error: BrokenCount > Orun-parts: /etc/update-motd.d/90-updates-available exited with return code 255
<viewer|28682> however it does allow me to login and run commands so it isn't limiting my movement in the CL
<Artemis3> oh
<Artemis3> that probably doesn't hurt
<viewer|28682> yeah thought it may be a warning but wanted to let you know anyway
<Artemis3> viewer|28682, can you dpkg -l | grep nvidia ?
<viewer|28682> is that a lowercase "L" or uppercase "I"?
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: lower case L
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: from list
<Artemis3> evil font :3
<viewer|28682> i run that and it just goes to a new CL line as if i didnt type anything in
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: then you don't have any package containing nvidia installed
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: run echo $?
<Artemis3> indeed
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: is it non 0 ?
<viewer|28682> i type in echo $ and it prints $ on new line
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: ....
<viewer|28682> i am sorry i do not know what "non 0" means
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: no
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: never mind
<BluesKaj> lspci | grep VGA , viewer|28682
<Artemis3> that gpu is supported in 361 so should be fine to sudo apt-get install nvidia-361
<viewer|28682> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controler: NVIDIA Corporation GF108GLM [Quadro 1000m] (rev a1)
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: if grep receives no input from preceding command it returns an exit code different than 0. That means it (grep) failed. "echo $?" prints the exit code of the previously run command
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: ? is part of the command
<viewer|28682> oh sorry one sec then
<viewer|28682> echo $? returns 0
<Artemis3> well it would echo $ otherwise
<Artemis3> but that doesnt matter :3
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: forget the echo thing
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: it was just a confirmation of the obvious
<viewer|28682> should i try to run the install line?
<Artemis3> sudo apt-get install nvidia-361
<Artemis3> do it
<viewer|28682> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<viewer|28682> so i assume do that? :)
<Artemis3> ok then do that as well
<Artemis3> probably got interrumpted
<BluesKaj> viewer|28682,  looks the recommended driver for your gpu is the nvidia-358
<viewer|28682> that command is doing a lot of stuff!
<Artemis3> BluesKaj, http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/101423/en-us
<Artemis3> and 16.04 comes with 361 not 358
<BluesKaj> Artemis3, http://www.ubuntumaniac.com/2015/11/install-nvidia-linux-display-driver_22.html
<viewer|28682> it's saying the /etc/default/rcS has been modified since installation
<viewer|28682> should i install the package mainter's version
<viewer|28682> or keep my currently installed version
<Artemis3> Y
<Ruedii> Hey, quick question while I'm waiting on the first stage of the updates, does anyone know if the AMDGPU kernel driver is default for later RadeonSI/RadeonCI chips yet?  (R9-2xx series).
<Artemis3> maintainer
<viewer|28682> thanks
<Artemis3> BluesKaj, old article is old :3
<BluesKaj> the 361 doesn't work for a lot of gpus yet , not ready
<BluesKaj> on 16.04
<EvilRoey> hi
<EvilRoey> oh hey BluesKaj :) :) :)
<EvilRoey> how are you doing? blinkblinkblinkblink
<Artemis3> BluesKaj, its bundled in the release, and official in the nvidia site.
<Artemis3> ie. not beta, not pre-release.
<Artemis3> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/nvidia-361
<Ruedii> Yeah, that article is old.  Try using the premade packages for nVidia cards, or use the proprietary driver panel.   If you want the latest beta nvidia drivers install X-Edgers.
<Artemis3> 361.42 is current for both nvidia and ubuntu 16.04 release
<Artemis3> there is no need to X-Edgers (and i don't recommend it)
<Ruedii> I wouldn't recommend X-Edgers just yet either.   It's more stable than it used to be, but wait for the patches for the new stack first.
<Artemis3> product model is clearly supported in the nvidia driver description
<Artemis3> it should work out of the box for a fresh install
<BluesKaj> Artemis3,  doesn't matterr it's not ready for kubuntu yet
<Artemis3> but he had the upgrade interrumpted
<viewer|28682> ok now i have something
<viewer|28682> blue screen
<Ruedii> Generally I switch to X-Edgers around the time the first backport stacks come through.
<viewer|28682> a display manager is a program....
<viewer|28682> default display should be KDE i assume?
<viewer|28682> sorry
<viewer|28682> KDM
<Artemis3> what did you install 361 and rebooted already?
<viewer|28682> no i ran the get dpkg command
<viewer|28682> and now it takes me to package config
<Artemis3> ah
<Artemis3> answer the question
<viewer|28682> i can type full message if you need it
<Artemis3> nah
<viewer|28682> k i'll pick KDM
<Artemis3> no no
<viewer|28682> ok
<Artemis3> which other choices?
<viewer|28682> sure
<Artemis3> lightdm?
<viewer|28682> has kdm, lightdm
<viewer|28682> and sddm
<Artemis3> hmm
<Ruedii> LightDM or SDDM are the best choices.
<Artemis3> let me chec
<BluesKaj> sddm
<Ruedii> SDDM is default.
<Artemis3> yeah go with that
<viewer|28682> ok
<viewer|28682> thanks
<Artemis3> newfangled thindies :)
<viewer|28682> ok now back to normal CL installing lines...
<viewer|28682> this is huge!
<jonathan_zz> did they fix the issues in 361.28?
<Artemis3> just the one told you
<Artemis3> its .42 already
<Artemis3> sudo apt-get install nvidia-361
<viewer|28682> k one sec
<Artemis3> its also bundled and shipped in the iso
<viewer|28682> still going through auto stuff for dkpg
<Artemis3> for good or bad, everyone gets that :)
<viewer|28682> tons of setting up and updating going on over here
<Ruedii> SDDM is one of those newfangled thingies for sure. In earlier versions it wasn't as good.  These days it's your best bet.
<Ruedii> Earlier versions of SDDM just had more overhead, that's all.
<Artemis3> yes i remember when they were picking another dm
<Artemis3> just forgot the name ;)
<Ruedii> LightDM is the old one they chose
<Ruedii> KDM sucks.
<EvilRoey> hey all
<EvilRoey> so question
<Ruedii> KDM is incompatable with other desktop environments.  Particularly MATE, XFCE, LXDE and GNOME.
<EvilRoey> I bought a bluetooth headphone and receiver for my desktop.
<Artemis3> its probably more that the old ones fail with systemd or such
<EvilRoey> WHen I try to connect to it, I get "the device is unreachable"
<EvilRoey> how can I diagnose this?
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  ^
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey, usb?
<viewer|28682> ok that dpkg is finished
<viewer|28682> i will run the sudo apt-get install nvidia
<viewer|28682> sudo apt-get install nvidia-361  to be exact
<Ruedii> SDDM initially installed all it's unnecessary network modules on local-only systems.  That got fixed in later versions.   LightDM works well, but it's no good for network systems due to security reasons.
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  doesn't work over uSB I don't think
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  it's bluetooth
<BluesKaj> well good luck, hope it works , viewer|28682
<viewer|28682> when i run that it starts out well
<polaris> Is it possible to update to 16.04 from 14.04?
<viewer|28682> then asks for additional disk space will be used i say Y
<viewer|28682> then i get Errors
<viewer|28682> failore resolving us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Ruedii> polaris, I think you may need to upgrade to 15.04 first.
<viewer|28682> ah one sec
<viewer|28682> at bottom it says
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey, the BT device/dongle/connection toyour pc?
<polaris> Ruedii, ok thanks
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  yes
<viewer|28682> E; unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  and then the headphones are BT
<viewer|28682> i will do the apt-get update
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  I can /find/ the headphones through the Plasma taskbar applet
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  when I try connecting to them, I get "the device is unreachable".
<EvilRoey> BBIAB.
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey,I'm not well informed about bluetooth audio
<viewer|28682> i run sudo apt-get update and it returns errors about unable to reach us.archive.ubuntu.com again
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  ahh I see
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  well thanks for responding anyway! :)
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  hint: you're my go-to person for kubuntu support
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  because you're kind and patient
<EvilRoey> anyway, I'll BBIAB for realz
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey,try lsusb to find your BT dongle name
<amichair> EvilRoey: do you have pulseaudio-module-bluetooth installed?
<Artemis3> polaris, it SHOULD be possible
<Artemis3> polaris, it might get active later tho
<viewer|28682> wow ok so i run startx again, and this time i see the login page i assume for KDE and then it brings me back to the CL
<Artemis3> upgrading LTS to LTS is supported officially
<amichair> EvilRoey: I had a similar issue (though I don't remember the exact error message), and had to install pulseaudio-module-bluetooth and change some setting in /etc/pulse. I don't remember exactly :-/
<Artemis3> polaris, i don't recommend you go to 15.04 or you will lose this chance
<BluesKaj> heh,I keep forgetting about pulseaudio, since I don't use it.
<Artemis3> pulse is used for bt headsets iirc
<BluesKaj> it can be
<Artemis3> i don't own any bt device :)
<Artemis3> i like my wires
<polaris> Artemis3: thank you for the response. By later you mean in the next few days?
<amichair> EvilRoey: I used bluetoothctl and the steps in archlinux wiki for diagnosing bluetooth, and eventually found the culprit
<Artemis3> if past experience repeat, yes, wait until you see it in the updates
<viewer|28682> i run startx, then control+alt+F1 and still brings me back to the CL. however i DO see for a short second or two the new login screen i assume for plasma
<viewer|28682> this is first i've seen that at this point
<amichair> EvilRoey: hope that helps :-)
<Artemis3> viewer|28682, why are you doing startx?
<viewer|28682> doing that because it was suggested previously
<viewer|28682> just to see if it worked
<Artemis3> when you install nvidia, reboot and should work (tm)
<viewer|28682> ok one sec
<Artemis3> else, there is a problem
<Artemis3> sddm handles the graphical login
<viewer|28682> (fingers crossed)
<viewer|28682> brings me to black screen with [    5.799778] i2400m_usb 2-1.5:1.0: WiMAX interface wmx0 (00:1d:e1:47:a0:72) ready
<viewer|28682> printed at top and under it has blinking undescore
<viewer|28682> i have an usb keyboard plugged into it not sure if that is why this is showing
<viewer|28682> i hit control+alt+F1 it brings me back to the CL screen to login
<viewer|28682> this time i dont see the error we saw earlier
<viewer|28682> im running sudo apt-get update again to see if that fixes this
<viewer|28682> that returned no errors
<viewer|28682> i will reboot
<Ksiu> Is 16.04 out?
<viewer|28682> returns me to same screen with  [    5.799778] i2400m_usb 2-1.5:1.0: WiMAX interface wmx0 (00:1d:e1:47:a0:72) ready
<BluesKaj> viewer|28682, after your grub boot and you get the blinking cursor drop to a VT/TTY , login at the prompt , then do , sudo systemctl enable sddm , then sudo systemctl start sddm , if nothing hapopens then run startx
<viewer|28682> thanks one sec
<viewer|28682> failed to excute, no such file or directory
<viewer|28682> for sudo systemctl enable sddm BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> did you install sddm?
<viewer|28682> yeah i did that in the blue screen where it had me choose which one i wanted
<viewer|28682> let me try this BluesKaj - http://linuxpitstop.com/install-sddm-on-ubuntu-15-04-and-linux-mint/
<viewer|28682> ok so that worked it seemed
<viewer|28682> i then run these two commands
<viewer|28682> sudo systemctl enable sddm , then sudo systemctl start sddm
<viewer|28682> and then it brings me to a blank white screen
<viewer|28682> should i reboot?
<BluesKaj> viewer|28682, sddm is in the repos
<BluesKaj> why use an old ppa
<viewer|28682> idk i was just going by the tutorial
<BluesKaj> it's for 15.04
<viewer|28682> oh i see
<viewer|28682> should i run update then?
<BluesKaj> remove the ppa , it will get yuou into trouble
<viewer|28682> could you tell me how to do that?
<BluesKaj> the update/upgrade
<viewer|28682> ok just ran update, now doing upgrade
<viewer|28682> ok upgrade is finished
<viewer|28682> should i run the systemctl enable and start now?
<BluesKaj> you should have wau=ited for my instructions first
<BluesKaj> waited
<viewer|28682> sorry
<viewer|28682> im not sure how to remove the ppa
<viewer|28682> k i ran startx and it now brings me to the login
<viewer|28682> its not pushing me back to CL any longer
<BluesKaj> viewer|28682, sudo nano /et/apt/sources.list  find the blue shell ppa and remove it from the file, then ctl+o , enter, ctl+x to save the file then update and upgrade again
<viewer|28682> ok
<BluesKaj> correction   /etc/apt/sources.list
<viewer|28682> what is werid is i dont see the blue shell ppa listed here
<acheron> if added with 'add-apt-repository' the ppa with have it's own seperate .list file in directory /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<tyrog> Hi guys, Kubuntu isn't out yet?
<viewer|28682> when i go to etc/apt/sources.list.d it shows blank file
<viewer|28682> i am wondering if my previous update/upgrade didnt remove it for me?
<acheron> doubtfull. you are on xenial?
<viewer|28682> i believe so
<viewer|28682> i just see security.ubuntu and us.archive.ubuntu lines thorughout
<acheron> 'sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/blue-shell-ubuntu-sddm-xenial.list' should remove the ppa then
<viewer|28682> ok one sec
<viewer|63101> I believe we just went live
<viewer|63101> 16.04 shown in download page
<viewer|28682> k i run that command and brings me to next line with no message or anything
<viewer|28682> just making sure that is intended acheron
<Gargamel> Hi there. I am sure this question has been asked 20 times today.....
<acheron> there are no xenial packages in that ppa anyway, so stay or go it's no big deal
<BluesKaj> acheron, thanks for that
<Gargamel> what time will the final version of 16.04 bereleased?
<viewer|28682> ok so to clarify i should run update and then upgrade again at this point?
<viewer|28682> ok it is removed
<viewer|28682> i ran the command again and it says 'no such file'
<acheron> correct
<viewer|28682> so at this point i will run update and then upgrade
<BluesKaj> yes viewer|28682 it should bring your sddm version up to date
<viewer|28682> ok sorry about this...
<viewer|28682> ok so nothing new has been installed/upgraded
<viewer|28682> i should run startx or should i reboot?
<acheron> Gargamel: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-16-04-lts-release-anouncement
<BluesKaj> view reboot to see if sddm works
<tyrog> It's here: https://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<BluesKaj> viewer|28682,^
<viewer|28682> view reboot just opens up new file
<Phlegethon> anyone know if amdgpu driver works out of the box?
<viewer|28682> going to manually reboot now...
<Phlegethon> got an r9 380 4gb
<viewer|28682> sweet
<viewer|28682> wow this is a huge improvement from 14 LTS
<viewer|28682> let me see if dual display monitors will work
<viewer|28682> i see the two monitors in system settings but the second monitor isnt turning on
<viewer|28682> ok got it
<viewer|28682> second monitor wasnt enabled
<viewer|28682> BluesKaj and acheron and Artemis3 i owe you all so much!
<viewer|28682> this upgrade is literally amazing and i have all of my files and programs in tact!
<Artemis3> have fun
<viewer|28682> i can't thank you all enough
<viewer|28682> is there a donation option to the team?
<BluesKaj> viewer|28682, yw
<esse> 1
<esse> o/
<user|39166> when is kubuntu realeasd?
<BluesKaj> guess they fixed the nvidia-361 bug , maybe now I can try it
<BluesKaj> user|39166, http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-16-04-lts-release-anouncement
<user|39166> how will kubuntu handle nvidia and intel gpu?
<BluesKaj> user do you mean an optimis setup?
<BluesKaj> user|39166,^
<BluesKaj> optimus even
<user|39166> yes
<user|39166> will he use prime ?
<BluesKaj> it should work fine with nvidia-prime in the mix
<user|39166> thx
<clivejo> viewer|28682: You can donate to either KDE or Ubuntu projects if you like the software - KDE ( https://www.kde.org/community/donations/ ) Ubuntu ( http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/contribute/ )
<clivejo> or both :)
<swipe-> How long before sudo do-release-upgrade works? I've updates sources but still getting "No new release found"
<swipe-> updated*
<BluesKaj> swipe-, add -d  at the end the release flag is delayed
<user|39166> how nvidia prime works???
<user|39166> whill kubuntu use only one gpu
<user|39166> intel or nvidia?
<swipe-> BluesKaj: thanks
<user|39166> can some one help me?
<user|39166> how nvidia prime work?
<BluesKaj> user|39166, is it installed on you OS ,l it should be if youare running 15.10 or 16.04
<user|39166> i dont use kubuntu now
<user|39166> but how nvidia prime works??
<user|39166> in linux mint i could sitch between intel or nvidia
<soee> user|39166: same here, through Nevidia Settings panel you can do it
<soee> or via command line
<user|39166> okay thanksd
<EvilRoey> amichair:  thanks so much!! I will try this at home!
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | Kubuntu 16.04 https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-16-04-lts-release-anouncement/
<todayRELEASE> hello - how is the process of release of KUBUNTU 16.04 going on, any news?
<ikonia> todayRELEASE: I thought it had been released now
<Artemis3> topic
<todayRELEASE> thaaanks so it is done ;-)
<amichair> can the iso be used to upgrade an existing system, or does apt have to re-download everything again?
<BluesKaj> amichair, it can if you have separate / and /home partitions then installing the new iso to / and just setting the mountpoint for /home in the partitoner manually
<amichair> BluesKaj: and how do I run the upgrade (not clean install)?
<BluesKaj> well the above is considered a clean install of the OS m v=but all the config files and most default app settings will be retained using the above method, otherwise you can just update and full-upgrade , then run sudo do-release-upgrade, which will bring in the new release
<amichair> BluesKaj: so the answer is no? you can't upgrade (not clean install) using the iso as a repo instead of apt downloading everything?
<yofel> amichair: no you can't
<amichair> too bad :-)
<viewer|70052> Hi :) ! How can I upgrade my pc running kubuntu 15.10 as the official link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XenialUpgrades/Kubuntu gives me "page not found" ?
<anteru> Right
<anteru> Also, muon doesn't see it yet - I guess it takes a while until it gets propagated to all mirrors?
<anteru> Or is it safe to do a do-release-upgrade -d now, as that will update to the same thing?
<kuseR> Hi. Kubuntu release 16.04 LTS is out. But from Muon 14.04 LTS, no upgrade is proposed. Any idea?
<user|28651> what a useless piece of shit - thanks for an awesome 16.04 - I just went back to windows....
<Pici> !ltsupgrade | kuseR
<ubottu> kuseR: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<anteru> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<polaris_> user|28651: What has disappointed you?
<AciD`> hey, is Kubuntu 16.04 available now?
<kuseR> ubotto: didnt know. Thanks for the information
<kuseR> ubottu: I didnt know. Thanks for the information
<ubottu> kuseR: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soee> AciD`: yes
<Basstard`> Ooh, crash with 16.04 liveCD on a ThinkPad X40 (forcepae). It did not even get to the desktop. plasmashell crashes.
<soee> Basstard`: running in Virtual Machine or hw ?
<Basstard`> soee: ThinkPad X40.
<soee> Basstard`: yes yes, but are you running it in VirtualBox for example or directly fromr dc/dvd drive ?
<Basstard`> soee: Directly.
<swipe-> gutted that 16.04 breaks radotray :(
<soee> how ?
<soee> Basstard`: well i havent tired that so can't help much :/
<clivejo> swipe-: what is radotray?
<clivejo> !info radiotray xenial
<ubottu> radiotray (source: radiotray): online radio streaming player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.3-5ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 75 kB, installed size 556 kB
<Chaser> wohoo do-release-upgrade now shows 16.04.
<clivejo> well fancy that!
<clivejo> on released day too
<Chaser> :)
<swipe-> :)
<clivejo> swipe-: you there?
<keithzg> Hmm, well I was lazily putting off updating packages on my 14.04 desktop here at work and so there's a bunch to update now (hey, all the servers are set to automatic security updates and I check them regularly too! I'm not a delinquent sysadmin!) but I'm not seeing the dist update notification.
<keithzg> Is 16.04's release still percolating through the mirrors?
<steveire> Hey, I'm having trouble upgrading. When I run the upgrade tool I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15972626/ How can I get more information about what the problem is?
<soee> van ou try executing the suggested command: ubuntu-bug ubuntu-release-upgrader-core
<soee> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04)
<keithzg> steveire: You could check /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log and see if it has anything seemingly applicable
<soee> !ltsupgrade | keithzg
<ubottu> keithzg: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<clivejo> keithzg: is the system being upgrade full up to date?
<keithzg> clivejo: Oh it is now, I just remember being offered it well before in the past, but soee's info seems to answer my question.
<clivejo> should still be able to force it if you want it
<keithzg> Err, that is to say: I remember still having pending updates but being offered the next dist most times in the past.
<keithzg> Yeah, honestly I go back to when the only reliable way was to chance the apt sources list, so I'm quite willing to just run update-manager from a VT or such ;) I just figured I'd check and do things as "normally" as possible in case I ran into problems that were meaningful to report.
<clivejo> keith are you sure you have the latest versions of update-manager and update-manager-core?
<keithzg> clivejo: Well as soee pointed out, the automatic upgrade will only be offered when 16.04.1 is out so it makes sense I don't have the notification, no?
<clivejo> ok
<keithzg> Good ol' "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" looks like it's working fine so far.
<clivejo> but -d is devel release
<clivejo> which was fine up until today as Xenial was still in dev
<swipe-> clivejo: yes mate
<keithzg> *shrug* I just did it out of muscle memory, and it grabbed xenial
<clivejo> swipe-: what is radotray?
<swipe-> it's an internet radio app that sits in the system tray
<clivejo> the one I listed?
<swipe-> gutted it's broken. I've reported it on launchpad
<swipe-> yes
<clivejo> how is it broken? have a bug report number?
<swipe-> clivejo: 1557115
<clivejo> LP Bug 1557115
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1557115 in radiotray (Ubuntu Xenial) "[regression] RadioTray won't launch without python-xdg" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557115
<clivejo> swipe-: it installs on my Xenial installation
<swipe-> does it worl though?
<clivejo> seems to
<clivejo> theres music being played
<swipe-> can you launch from the console?
<clivejo> I launcher from KickOff Menu
<clivejo> launched
<swipe-> not sure whats wrong with mne then. Mind you, it was playing while I upgraded
<swipe-> but I've pruged and reinstal and reinstalled python-xdg too
<swipe-> it's also not installable from discover
<clivejo> swipe-: http://s31.postimg.org/rbqnuemrf/Radio_Tray.png
<swipe-> doesn't show in the list, only insta;;able via apt
<swipe-> clivejo: thanks, don't know whats up with mine then
<swipe-> I may try removing python
<clivejo> dunno, I was going to look into the packaging but when I installed it, works fine!
<clivejo> I installed via apt
<swipe-> did you upgarde xenial or fresh install?
<keithzg> Oh oops I really should have removed apt-listchanges before starting the dist upgrade
<keithzg> This is taking a looooooong time to generate . . .
<user|87180> Hey
<user|87180> Kubuntu 16.04 looks really bad
<user|87180> Not the nice icons on 15.10
<user|87180> Wut happened?
<soee> what icons ?
<soee> can you post screenshot ?
<user|87180> The desktop icons like on dolphin
<user|87180> + navigation bar looks so bad too
<user|87180> how can i post a screenshot?
<soee> user|87180: print screen and upload to wstaw.otg for example and paste link here
 * drleviathan downloads both kubuntu-16.04 and ubuntu-16.04 via bittorrent (will try them out this weekend).
<user|87180> http://imgur.com/SXdGDjp
<user|87180> Those icons
<user|87180> Are like the old ones
<user|87180> Horrible icons
<soee> user|87180: sis you upgraded or did a fresh install ?
<user|87180> Fresh install
<soee> oh that is strange
<user|87180> ye
<soee> what iconset you have selected in System Settings -> Icons
<soee> is it Breeze?
<user|87180> dark breeze
<soee> try to change to Breeze
<soee> and relogin
<user|87180> ok doing that
<user|62200> Done
<user|62200> Icons are cool again :))
<soee> user|62200: did you change them to Breeze Dark ?
<soee> i mean after install
<user|62200> Ye
<soee> ah, ok
<user|62200> It's cool now
<soee> :)
<clivejo> hi neanderslob
<neanderslob> clivejo: howdy
<clivejo> how are you getting on?
<neanderslob> I was actually just about to message you; I have a new development with yesterday's problem and wanted to run it by you if you have a moment
<clivejo> sure
<clivejo> not that I actually understand what the problem was!
<neanderslob> ok, so it seems that this is a problem that replicates itself on shutdown.  the trick to getting it working is to fire up the machine, delete the file and reinstall pulse audio and then restart
<neanderslob> ...for every shutdown
<neanderslob> oh, completely understood
<neanderslob> this explains why it worked the first time I booted up but then stopped working thereafter
<viewer|28682> very pleased to see my volume up/down buttons on my laptop now work with latest release of kubutnu!
<neanderslob> it's sounding more and more like a bug that I should report but I was just wondering if you might have any other ideas before I go sending others on a goose chase
<clivejo> so it stops working everytime you shutdown?
<neanderslob> bingo
<clivejo> does it do the same from the new user you created?
<neanderslob> good question, should have checked; unfortunately I'll need to sign off because it requires a restart
<neanderslob> back in a moment
<tux|dude> Whoooo!!! Kubuntu 16.04 is out!!!
<soee> tux|dude: indeed ;)
<tux|dude> I love it when new stuff like this comes out
<tux|dude> Updating now
<clivejo> wait til you see 5.7 :P
<soee> clivejo: packaing it ? :D
<clivejo> LOL
<tux|dude> 5.7?
<tux|dude> KDE 5.7?
<clivejo> Plasma
<tux|dude> Oh NICE
<tux|dude> Is it already backported?
<clivejo> no
<tux|dude> Oh right lol it isn't out yet
<tux|dude> I'm dumb
<soee> nah it will take 3 months till it gets releaded
<tux|dude> Is 5.6 gonna be in the backport repo?
<clivejo> theres a lot of work to be done
<tux|dude> I see
<tux|dude> Since I loaded a backport of plasma 5.5 onto my 15.10 install lol
<tux|dude> I like to live on the bleeding edge at times
<tux|dude> Still I've been waiting for this update with baited breath. Can't wait to see what 16.04 is like
<clivejo> Xenial has 5.5.5
<tux|dude> Oh I see
<tux|dude> I'm running a backport of 5.5.4 lol
<tux|dude> Can't wait to see all the new stuff
<clivejo> although plasma-discover is version 5.6 :)
<tux|dude> Hopefully kernel 4.4 doesn't break anything on my surface pro 2 though
<tux|dude> Kernel 4.3 seems to be the version that works fine on my surface so 4.4 probably won't break anything
<tux|dude> Plasma discover?
<clivejo> KDE Software centre application
<tux|dude> Oh I see
<clivejo> run Discover
<tux|dude> Ah
<tux|dude> Yeah I sideloaded the ubuntu software centre tbh as discover was a bit unstable for me lol
<tux|dude> I've got a bit of a frankenstein of packages going on here lol
<neanderslob> clivejo: so that was educational
<neanderslob> it apparently does NOT happen on my other account
<neanderslob> so methinks there's something in my ~/ that's poisoning pulse audio
<clivejo> yeah, thats what I been thinking
<clivejo> plasma saves your settings when it exits
<neanderslob> I also think that it's not the shutdown process that does it but the autologin that does (not especially helpful but sort of interesting)
<clivejo> do you have any audo programs which auto load?
<neanderslob> know what's interesting, I have plasma configured to launch a clean session for this account; maybe that's part of the issue
<neanderslob> yea, dropbox but I don't think autoload is the issue because logging out and logging back on doesn't create the issue
<neanderslob> my guess is something left over in .kde is the problem
<neanderslob> and that's easy enough to test
<neanderslob> right, so I've certainly got enough to work with here; thanks!
<tater> hi all. i am curious if anyone is having issues with plugging in kubuntu into a large tv via hdmi. when i do it, in both 14 and 16 releases, the large television screen has a lot of pixels not firing for lack of better term. it's as if the tv is broken. yet when i plug it up into windows it works fine.
<tater> it works fine with normal computer monitors, and i use those plugged into it at work all day long
<neanderslob> tater: haven't tried it with 16 but did so all the time with 14 and didn't have a problem
<neanderslob> tater: I'll ask the obvious question: did you try it with different tvs/different hdmi cables?
<tater> yes i've tried it with multiple hdmi cables. said hdmi cable works fine in windows when booted into windows on same machine; when switched to kubuntu it does not.
<tater> so i've ruled out it is a laptop specific since it works via hdmi into windows
<neanderslob> tater: ....well shoot
<MichaelP> installed 16.04 beta2.. did apt dist-upgrade.... discover is only finding a few gst packages and same with synaptic
<tater> just curious if i'm missing something obvious or if anyone in this room has had similar experience
<neanderslob> tater: something's missing something; like I said, I haven't tried it in 16.04 but 14.04 works great and I used it quite a bit
<neanderslob> tater: the fact that it's happening with two different releases is interesting
<neanderslob> tater: have you tried it with a different laptop? I realize you tested it with windows but it might be some sort of hardware incompatability issue with ubuntu
<neanderslob> MichaelP: actually found that as well but I just figured I either installed them LATE last night or that the release packages would come in time
<MichaelP> neanderslob: funny thing is... in discover under search.... i type in gstreamer... i don't get gstreamer.. i get Find Files/Folders ... Searchmonkey... Desktop Search... Search for files ... look... Recoll...... Where does that have anything to do with gstreamer ?
<neanderslob> MichaelP: oh wow, I don't think we're talking about the same thing
<neanderslob> ok, never mind my previous remark
<neanderslob> I misunderstood you
<neanderslob> have you tried running a sudo apt-get update?
<MichaelP> search for gst... i get gSTM parole media player transmageddon voideo transcoder pitivi videos.....
<MichaelP> done that about 4 times
<neanderslob> alright, story checks out
<neanderslob> I'm able to find it just fine in the terminal though
<MichaelP> yeah but when you have 30 different gstreamer plugin packages.... GUI is nice
<neanderslob> I'm not sure how discover filters its packages (if it regards gstreamer as a secondary sort of dependency or what)
<neanderslob> actually, it appears not to include any backend packages like ffmpg, python or alike
<MichaelP> It found them the otherday... Then went back to arch... then got tired of plasma 5.6 panel always chrashing... so came back here... and now today it not finding
<neanderslob> so this seems like a "feature"
<neanderslob> huh
<MichaelP> Just installed muon... it found everything
<neanderslob> yea, it seems to only be showing gui packages
<neanderslob> ah, there we go
<MichaelP> Guess discover is still needs work
<neanderslob> yea....
<neanderslob> I've found a couple other bugs here and there
<neanderslob> I really do like the new interface though
<MichaelP> Nothing going to be a 100% bug free... Its man made
<robotdevil1> hey im on 14.04 and I have a mount on /mymount but the indexer isnt indexing the drive, what gives??
<neanderslob> indeed
<robotdevil1> like the dolphin "find" option doesnt appear to work on it
<MichaelP> i like gui's like muon better... straight and simple
<robotdevil1> discover actually helped me discover thou
<robotdevil1> winswitch ftw
<MichaelP> onlything it discovered for me.. is it broken right now
<PacoSmithereens> After upgrading, my clock is showing 7 hours earlier than it should.  This is a UTC issue.  I noticed during the upgrade a message about /etc/default/rcS and the line indicating UTC being removed.  I do not know why the update killed the line completely.  Elsewhere, there is some reference to a file with a name like (forget exactly) /etc/timeadj, but this file does not exist and I have been unable to find its syntax anywhere.  Can
<PacoSmithereens> anyone tell me how I can fix this.
<excognac> hi all, how does the upgrade go? all good?
<MichaelP> PacoSmithereens: right click on clock. .. adjust date and time... under time zone... see if it set to your time zone.... and on date and time... Set date and time automadically
<tux|dude> Ok I've run into a slight issue
<tux|dude> I tried updating my kubuntu but something went wrong and apparently some packages didn't install or something
<tux|dude> And I can't get back into the kubuntu os
<tux|dude> Is there a way I can try updating again using a ISO image or am I basically buggered at this point?
<ildefonso> do you have console access to the system? or just remote.
<tux|dude> I can access the recovery section
<amichair> my upgrade just aborted as well. yay.
<tux|dude> But when I try to boot the OS all I get is a black screen with the blinking cursor. No login screen. It shows the kubuntu boot screen then just that black screen with the cursor on it
<amichair> something about mysql-server-5.7 error
<tux|dude> Yeah that's what happened to me
<ildefonso> simplest way is a reinstall, however it can be fixed.
<tux|dude> The update aborted and I can't get back into the system atm
<tux|dude> I have time
<tux|dude> How can it be fixed?
<ildefonso> you need to boot into some kind of recovery system, maybe a live cd, or any recovery system that let you mount your existing filesystems.
<ildefonso> then, you need to chroot into it
<ildefonso> and try first running dpkg --configure -a
<ildefonso> and see if are there partially installed packages.
<tux|dude> I actually managed to access the recovery kernel and do dpkg
<tux|dude> But that didn't do much
<ildefonso> any errors?
<tux|dude> Do I have to do that from a live usb or something for it to work right?
<tux|dude> Only one about chrome
<tux|dude> Although I just selected the dpkg option in the recovery menu
<tux|dude> So I might have missed something
<ildefonso> sometimes, after an error, it will not continue to the rest of packages.
 * ildefonso has not used that recovery menu in eons...
<tux|dude> I see
<ildefonso> I would try to chroot to your system and run dpkg from there directly.
<ildefonso> then, check the logs
<tux|dude> Ok. So use a live usb then
<ildefonso> for clues of what else can be failing to start.
<ildefonso> I am pretty sure the recovery thing has an option to chroot to the root filesystem, doesn't it?
<tux|dude> Ok then. I'll give that a shot
<ildefonso> something like start a shell in the...
<amichair> ildefonso: any idea how to fix the mysql-server-5.7 error?
<ildefonso> amichair, what error are you getting?
<amichair> Job for mysql.service failed because the control process exited with error code
<ildefonso> and... I guess this all is the result of trying to do-release-upgrade or something like that?
<amichair> ildefonso: yes
<amichair> now doing dpkg --configure -a, but that just repeats the mysql error
 * ildefonso books a whole morning to handle his PC upgrade...
<ildefonso> amichair, did you have any MySQL DBs on your system before the upgrade?
<amichair> yes
<ildefonso> how bad is your system? ie, is it up and running except for MySQL?
<amichair> ildefonso: upgrade aborted in the middle, haven't restarted or anything so (old) system is still up
<ildefonso> good.
<ildefonso> did you take a full backup of your DBs before the update?
<ildefonso> the simplest is to purge mysql, and then try to make it finish the upgrade.
<amichair> and the not simplest?
<amichair> what is the problem?
<ildefonso> well, mysql is failing to start, the reasons: I don't know (there should be some extra info in the logs), but sometimes it is library conflicts that can be cleared by uninstalling, finishing the process, and then reinstalling it.
<ildefonso> amichair, what was your previous version? 14.04?
<amichair> 15.10
<ildefonso> first, go to the logs and try to find a more specific error, look in /var/log
<amichair> [ERROR] Function 'innodb' already exists
 * ildefonso is more proficient in PostgreSQL, so, he is actually googling the MySQL error.
<amichair> ildefonso: much appreciate, but I wouldn't want to waste your time... I can do that myself
<amichair> ildefonso: I just asked in case it's a well-known issue or something
<jonathan_zz> did they fix the gaming issues of nVidia 361.28? Many games required additional parameters to turn off certain features that caused the game to not work.
<ildefonso> amichair, well, not to me.  I am no mysql expert, ask me about postgresql! :D... but, usually, you will find that kind of issues while doing a do-release-upgrade, I use to just take a full backup of data before doing that, and then just remove any problematic package, install it again, and restore backups as needed.
<ildefonso> Ubuntu/Kubuntu at least allow for a direct upgrade path, CentOS and the such will require a reinstall (as far as I can tell).
<amichair> ildefonso: suppose I figure this out, should I run do-release-upgrade again, or just apt-get dist-upgrade, or what?
<jonathan_zz> mostly I also store my backups in a safe vault beneath a mountain just in case something happens, you never know with Linux.
<ildefonso> apt-get dist-upgrade
<ildefonso> or, dpkg --configure -a
<tux|dude> Shit
<ildefonso> jonathan_zz, oh, I do that with the windows systems!
<amichair> ildefonso: and then reboot and that's it? do-release-upgrade doesn't do anything else afterwards?
<jonathan_zz> of course you do.
<ildefonso> do not run do-release-upgrade again
<tux|dude> Yeah I dunno if I'm gonna be able to figure out how to fix that... As inconvenient as it is I'm probably gonna have to back up my shit and do a clean upgrade
<ildefonso> just apt-get dist-upgrade (or aptitude dist-upgrade if you like it better)
<ildefonso> or dpkg --configure -a
<jonathan_zz> just in windows or any other system usually backups are not the first line of defense against disaster.
<amichair> ildefonso: ok, thanks
<jonathan_zz> in Linux it is, or it is the thing that is always mentioned to safeguard against any program error.
<tux|dude> Wait what's that apt-get dist-upgrade command?
<jonathan_zz> even simply undeleting files is often so hard.
<ildefonso> jonathan_zz, can you upgrade Windows Server from, say, 2008 to 2012 without a reinstall?
<ildefonso> that is what we are doing here.
<telegram1> <Clifford>: <ildefonso> mysql 5.7 was only uploaded to the archive a week or so ago.
<amichair> tux|dude: that's the regular package update command, and what do-release-upgarde uses behind the scenes
<tux|dude> Is there a way to backup my user preferences before a reinstall?
<telegram1> <Clifford>: Its been causing a lot of issues with upgrades
<ildefonso> tux|dude, backup /home (simple), or... find where your specific configs are.
<tux|dude> I see
<ildefonso> also, backup /etc is usually a good idea.
<jonathan_zz> I never mentioned anything like that, I was just alluding to the fact that... if you do need a backup while the thing is supposed to work without much hassle.... then in the end you cannot really say you can safely upgrade with Linux (Ubuntu) either.
<tux|dude> Ok. So backup home and etc and then copy it back after the reinstall?
<ildefonso> jonathan_zz, this is the most uncommon task, do-release-upgrade
<jonathan_zz> i don't care, you are comparing apples and oranges now. I was not saying anything of the kind.
<ildefonso> and one that most people (count me in) just try to avoid.
<telegram1> <Clifford>: You could try move /var/lib/mysql somewhere and restart the upgrade
<ildefonso> well, I asked amichair if a backup existed, because they are doing do-release-upgrade, that can be risky.
<jonathan_zz> btw yes you can upgrade from Windows 7 and Windows 8 to Windows 10 ;-). Your data is probably going to be very safe but Windows 10 is buggy to begin with ;-).
<jonathan_zz> that's one of the apples and oranges ;-). :p.
<ildefonso> no, Windows Server.
<jonathan_zz> you might as well have mentioned upgrading from Windows 95 to Windows 10.
<jonathan_zz> and then say "can you do that? huh? huh?"
<jonathan_zz> ;-) :p sorry.
<ildefonso> I am talking about a server environment here.
<tux|dude> Man I knew this wasn't going to go smoothly
<jonathan_zz> well what does it matter really.
<ildefonso> Ubuntu is one of the few distros that allows to do that.
<ildefonso> and, I am not surprised at all that it is a bumpy road.
<tux|dude> Can someone just pastebin a list of commands and things to try if we have a broken upgrade?
<amichair> tux|dude: this happens to me almost every upgrade... lesson learned is not to reboot after an aborted upgrade. fix it while the system is still up...
<telegram1> <Clifford>: Tux|dude where did you get up to?
<tux|dude> Like, 99% completed on the last step of the upgrade before the error popped up and said something about package and things being unstable
<mayhew> I think the clock in the bottom right corner is pretty big, is there a way to make it smaller?
<jonathan_zz> there are often failures in package updates in this system of do-release-upgrade I must say. One time it hung for me for no other reason than that the actually command line tool was asking for user interaction but my GUI thing didn't allow that :( :P.
<amichair> ildefonso: ok, progress - seems like two configuration options were renamed. now getting errors about needing to repair tables... but seems like the right track
#kubuntu 2016-04-22
<jonathan_zz> but this is no server environment, just because it runs mysql-server ;-).
<amichair> oh, how nice, it's actually running the upgrade commands automatically after all the errors, I think
<telegram1> <Clifford>: Tux|dude did you reboot?
<jonathan_zz> nice one.
<amichair> the mysql upgrade script, that is
<tux|dude> Sadly yes
<tux|dude> I can still access the recovery kernel though
<telegram1> <Clifford>: Where does it boot to?
<tux|dude> I get past the kubuntu boot screen then I just get a screen with the flashing cursor in the top left corner
<jonathan_zz> I expect bumby roads for Debian though, not for Ubuntu.......
<jonathan_zz> unless you have customized your system etc.
<jonathan_zz> well the nice thing is that I actually works and I also used 15.10 -> 16.04 to get here.
<telegram1> <Clifford>: When you get the black screen can you access a tty screen  by holding control alt and tap F1?
<jonathan_zz> but in the end it is just package upgrades what it comes down to.
<tux|dude> I haven't tried that
<jonathan_zz> also upgraded a Debian 7 to Debian 8 without any problems.
<telegram1> <Clifford>: Could you try?
<jonathan_zz> I was scared to death though.
<tux|dude> Sure. Lemme just get my phone running an irc client so I can stay connected
<telegram1> <Clifford>: Sounds like you have a problem with sddm
<tux|dude> sddm?
<telegram1> <Clifford>: Display manager
<tux|dude> Yeah that would make sense
<tuxdude143> Ok what was that command you wanted me to try?
<user|92270> anyone know where i can find the system requirements for kubuntu 16
<telegram1> <Clifford>: When you come to the black screen hold control and alt and tap F1 key
<telegram1> <Clifford>: Do you get a login prompt?
<tuxdude143> Yup
<telegram1> <Clifford>: Log in
<tuxdude143> Done
<telegram1> <Clifford>: Sudo apt update
<tuxdude143> Done
<telegram1> <Clifford>: Are the archives definitely Xenial?
<tuxdude143> Yup
<telegram1> <Clifford>: Sudo apt upgrade
<tuxdude143> Running but the only thing it is updating is chromd
<tuxdude143> *chrome
<telegram1> <Clifford>: Ok
<telegram1> <Clifford>: Let it finish
<tuxdude143> Finished
<telegram1> <Clifford>: Then sudo apt dist-upgrade
<tuxdude143> Nothing got changed...
<tuxdude143> Hang on, some packages have been kept back
<amichair> did you mean apt-get?
<amichair> or is apt an alias?
<telegram1> <Clifford>: They the same thing
<telegram1> <Clifford>: Apt is prettier
<tuxdude143> Maybe the held back packages are the problem
<amichair> good to know, is it new?
<murthy> Dear fellow kubuntu users I have upgraded my system from 15.10 to 16.04 and its good. I share my joy with you all.
<telegram1> <Clifford>: What packages are being held?
<telegram1> <Clifford>: Anything like sddm or video related?
<tuxdude143> Kernel stuff it seems
<telegram1> <Clifford>: Can it be fixed?
<tuxdude143> Probably
<telegram1> <Clifford>: Does apt offer a solution
<tuxdude143> Isnt there a command line package manager to hold packages
<telegram1> <Clifford>: You shouldn't be holding packages
<tuxdude143> I forget what it was called
<amichair> ok, I'm about to reboot
<amichair> see ya on the other side
<telegram1> <Clifford>: You want the latest Xenial packages
<tuxdude143> Ok
<tuxdude143> I just need to figure out how to unhold packages
<telegram1> <Clifford>: When that's done reconfigure sddm
<telegram1> <Clifford>: dpkg-reconfigure sddm
<telegram1> <Clifford>: It doesn't ask you to accept a solution?
<tuxdude143> I dunno
<tuxdude143> Can you quickly google how to unhold packages from the command line? I dont have any device to do that on at the momen
<telegram1> <Clifford>: It usually asks you a question
<tuxdude143> A question when i put in which command?
<amichair> well, that was scary - no splash screen, just monitors going on an off for a minute... but finally I'm back!
<telegram1> <Clifford>: The dist-upgrade
<telegram1> <Clifford>: Does it not ask you to accept a solution
<tuxdude143> No
<mayhew> Is there any way to change the font size of the clock in the bottom right corner?
<amichair> thanks everyone for the support
<amichair> good luck tuxdude143
<tuxdude143> It says the packages have been held back but that is it
<telegram1> <Clifford>: You can unhold packages by
<telegram1> <Clifford>: sudo apt-mark unhold package_name
<tuxdude143> Bingo. Its listing the 4.4 kernel as new packages to install
<tuxdude143> Updating noa
<tuxdude143> *now
<tuxdude143> Attempting a reboot
<telegram1> <Clifford>: Hold on
<telegram1> <Clifford>: Try reconf sddm
<tuxdude143> Oh right
<telegram1> <Clifford>: Also do another apt update
<telegram1> <Clifford>: And apt dist-upgrade
<tuxdude143> Doing that now
<tuxdude143> Done
<telegram1> <Clifford>: Any warnings or errors?
<tuxdude143> Nope
<telegram1> <Clifford>: Now do sudo dpkg-reconfigure sddm
<tuxdude143> Done
<telegram1> <Clifford>: And sudo reboot
<telegram1> <Clifford>: I'm gonna have to go to bed
<telegram1> <Clifford>: So hopefully this works
<tuxdude143> Nope
<tuxdude143> Nothing still
<telegram1> <Clifford>: Can you ask in devel
<telegram1> <Clifford>: About black screen and sddm not starting
<tuxdude143> Gotcha
<viewer|35179> is it normal that the breeze icons in dolphin for folders turned yellow-golden
<viewer|35179> and yellow creeped in as a color in general after updating?
<viewer|85834> Anyone had any luck installing 16.04 under VMware Workstation?  The Plasma constantly crashes on the live/install ISO
<murthy> telegram1: hi
<tuxdude143> Here
<murthy> oops
<murthy> tuxdude143: hi
<murthy> tuxdude143: lets proceed here
<tuxdude143> Hi. I upgraded from 15.10
<murthy> tuxdude143: have any graphics card installed?
<tuxdude143> Yes. It worked fine on 15.10 without,drivers
<murthy> tuxdude143: brand?
<tuxdude143> The issue is the updater for 16.04 backfired somewhere
<tuxdude143> So it isnt to do with the gpu
<murthy> nvidia?
<tuxdude143> Intel
<murthy> you installed the driver from their website?
<tuxdude143> It isnt the gpu that is having a problem though
<murthy> tuxdude143: lets not assume that for now
<tuxdude143> The updater for going from 15.10 to 16.04 aborted near the end
<tuxdude143> And i think it broke a package
<murthy> ok
<murthy> tuxdude143: how did you update?
<murthy> using terminal or gui?
<tuxdude143> Gui doesnt start
<murthy> no where did you start the update from konsole ? tty? muon?
<tuxdude143> The update manager. So muon i guess
<murthy> tuxdude143: it showed a notification that you need to restart and you restarted? isn't it?
<tuxdude143> Well at 99% the updater threw an error at me
<tuxdude143> Saying something might have gone wrong.
<tuxdude143> Cant remember exactly what it said
<murthy> tuxdude143: are you able to access a tty?
<tuxdude143> Yes
<tuxdude143> Im in it now
<murthy> tuxdude143: run "sudo lsb_release -a"
<murthy> tuxdude143: tell me what it says
<tuxdude143> No LSB modules are avaliable. Description ubuntu 16.04 release 16.04
<viewer|86825> kubuntu 16.04 chrome youtube doesn't play videos error message says restart the device anyone know how to fix?
<murthy> viewer|86825: what do you see in "chrome://gpu" ?
<murthy> tuxdude143: have you backuped your data?
<tuxdude143> I can access my drive from the windows side of my machine
<tuxdude143> So thats as close as I can get to backing up
<murthy> tuxdude143: ok
<murthy> tuxdude143: can you run a command and paste the output here?
<tuxdude143> Eh, ill have to simplify it
<tuxdude143> Because im on my phone
<murthy> what
<deryco> just tried the upgrade to 16.04 when it was around 95% running post installation it gave an error about mysql could not upgrade due to dependency problems it said my system would run a restore because its in an unusable state
<murthy> tuxdude143: I need to see the dpkg log
<murthy> tuxdude143: "cd /var/log"
 * ildefonso notices nested virtualization is not nearly as slow as he thought it would be :D
<tuxdude143> I cant copy the whole thing from just the command line. Ill have to reboot into windows and pastebin it
<deryco> the restore never happened...is there a way to trigger the restore manually?
<viewer|86825> murthy: https://paste.kde.org/pnzdvhgzr
<tuxdude143> Do you just want the contents of the log file murthy?
<murthy> tuxdude143: there is a file called dpkg.log in /var/log folder, i want that
<murthy> viewer|86825: hardware acceleration seems good. have you restarted the system after upgrade?
<tuxdude143> Ok got it
<tux|dude> Here you go murthy https://mega.nz/#!GJxyWLxR!uQvtfIaHMAu1BFpu9J4swPXfPQrrLOaPc7N9m86cD0Q
<murthy> checking
<murthy> tuxdude143: I need to take a break, i will be back in 15 mins
<deryco> Upgrading from 15.10 to 16.04...it failed so I ran apt -f install and that failed with this error http://pastebin.com/NRA3R8LW can anyone help out?
<tux|dude> Ok, thanks for the help
<murthy> tuxdude143: i am looking at the dpkg.log file
<murthy> tuxdude143: have you used the system file checker(sfc) in windows? the sfc /scannow command?
<tux|dude> Recently?
<tux|dude> I think so
<murthy> tuxdude143: there is something like that for ubuntu
<tux|dude> I see
<murthy> tuxdude143: its called debsums
<murthy> tuxdude143: i will give you the correct command
<murthy> tuxdude143: it will check the system for broken/corrupt packages and tell you
<murthy> tuxdude143: "sudo debsums -s"
<murthy> tuxdude143: run the above command and wait till it finishes
<tux|dude> Ok, gotcha
<tuxdude143> Debsums gives me a command not found
<tuxdude143> Gimme a sec
<murthy> tuxdude143: you need to install debsums
<tuxdude143> Yeah i figured that out
<tuxdude143> Installed running now
<tuxdude143> Finished
<tuxdude143> What now?
<murthy> tuxdude143: did you run this command "sudo debsums -s"
<tuxdude143> Yes
<murthy> tuxdude143: debsums finished?
<tuxdude143> Yes
<murthy> tuxdude143: see any error?
<tuxdude143> It said it changed a file and thats it
<murthy> tuxdude143: how many files?
<tuxdude143> Just one
<tuxdude143> Changelog.debian.gz
<murthy> tuxdude143: i am still analyzing your dpkg.log
<tuxdude143> Ok
<murthy> tuxdude143: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop"
<murthy> tuxdude143: try the above command
<tuxdude143> Done
<murthy> tuxdude143: it most probably wont work
<murthy> anything?
<tuxdude143> It unpacked and set up
<tuxdude143> Guess ill reboot then
<murthy> tuxdude143: just now i remembered something
<tuxdude143> Oh?
<murthy> tuxdude143: "sudo apt-get -f install"
<murthy> tuxdude143: try the above command
<tuxdude143> Nothing was changed
<murthy> tuxdude143: ok, lets troubleshoot
<murthy> tuxdude143:"cd /var/log"
<murthy> tuxdude143: there you will have log files
<tuxdude143> Ok
<murthy> tuxdude143: there are two log files that can be helpful now
<murthy> tuxdude143: one is the xorg.log
<tuxdude143> Ok
<murthy> tuxdude143: Xorg.0.log
<tuxdude143> And the other file?
<murthy> sddm.log
<murthy> tuxdude143: can you get those logs?
<tuxdude143> Ok, let me reboot into windows to get them for you
<murthy> tuxdude143: wait
<murthy> tuxdude143: are you there?
<tuxdude143> Im in linux atm
<murthy> tuxdude143: good
<tuxdude143> In the command prompt
<tuxdude143> Aka terminal
<murthy> tuxdude143: can you try one command before booting to windows
<tuxdude143> Sure
<murthy> tuxdude143: you are in your home directory right?
<tuxdude143> Yes
<murthy> example /home/user
<tuxdude143> I am
<murthy> "ls -l"
<tuxdude143> Done
<murthy> tuxdude143: can you see a file ".Xauthority"
<tuxdude143> No
<murthy> tuxdude143: sorry
<murthy> tuxdude143: "ls -a"
<murthy> tuxdude143: use that command
<tuxdude143> Ah yes i can
<murthy> "rm .Xauthority"
<murthy> tuxdude143: "ls -a"
<murthy> can you see the file now?
<tuxdude143> No
<murthy> tuxdude143: ok now try rebooting and see if you are able to login
<tuxdude143> Nothing
<murthy> tuxdude143: ok, get the two logs
<murthy> Xorg.0.log sddm.log
<murthy> I will be back in 10 mins
<murthy> tuxdude143: are you there?
<tuxdude143> Yes
<murthy> tuxdude143: the logs?
<tux|dude> Uploading now
<murthy> tuxdude143: dont log out of the windows
<tux|dude> I'm not going to
<murthy> are you using ext-fs to access ext4 partition on windows?
<tux|dude> https://mega.nz/#F!uQonzYIA!AdVdCc-bzPeNYSSaT_S8Yg
<tux|dude> Yes
<murthy> tuxdude143: https://paste.kde.org/pbwa3z7xy
<tux|dude> Holy moley that's a lot of stuff to type out
<murthy> tuxdude143: copy the text in the above link starting from "sudo apt-get" till "xdg-utils" and put it in a file and save it as install.sh
<tux|dude> Oh I can do that?
<murthy> tuxdude143: you are on windows right?
<tux|dude> Yes
<murthy> tuxdude143: after that you need to copy that file to the linux home directory
<murthy> you could do that by using a pen drive
<murthy> copy the install.sh to the pendrive and then go to linux and mount the pendrive from command line
<murthy> then copy the install.sh file from the pendrive to the home directory
<murthy> tuxdude143: do you know how to mount the pendrive?
<murthy> tuxdude143: did you install any drivers using driver manager?
<tux|dude> No
<tux|dude> Don't worry. I got the file in the home directory now
<murthy> tuxdude143: the install.sh file?
<tuxdude143> yeah, gonna try running it
<murthy> tuxdude143: do you know how to make it a executable?
<tuxdude143> Make install right?
<murthy> tuxdude143: no
<murthy> tuxdude143: sudo chmod u+x install.sh
<tuxdude143> Ah
<tuxdude143> Now what?
<tuxdude143> How do i edit a file in the command prompt?
<murthy> tuxdude143: dude you copied the file and didn't type, right?
<tuxdude143> I copied the file in windows
<tuxdude143> And then just chmoded it in linux
<murthy> tuxdude143: you selected the option to write in extfs?
<tuxdude143> Yes
<murthy> tuxdude143: notepad for terminal is nano
<murthy> tuxdude143: you have learn the shortcuts to perform actions
<murthy> tuxdude143: in nano
<tuxdude143> I see
<tuxdude143> Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<tuxdude143> Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages
<murthy> tuxdude143: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Konversation> hello everyone. I have a question but It sound crazy at first glance but It's just experimental. Can I disable Apt package manager and install PiSi package manager?
<Toomy> HI
<Toomy> how are the first impressions of 16.04?
<Toomy> Ist the installation going smooth?
<Khaotic[n10]> Anyone else having issues with 16.04?
<amichair> I had issues upgrading mysql, due to configuration option renaming in 5.7
<Khaotic[n10]> Same here
<Khaotic[n10]> Now I don't even get a desktop
<Khaotic[n10]> Starts won't work
<Khaotic[n10]> Krunner keeps crashing.
<Khaotic[n10]> I can't do anything
<Khaotic[n10]> I can't afford to lose my stuff
<Toomy> have u upgraded or did u a fresh installation?
<Toomy> ah..
<amichair> I did wake up to a couple plasma crash dialogs, but it's an improvement - with 15.10 I'd usually get 20 of them overnight
<Toomy> I intend to make a new installation
<Khaotic[n10]> Upgraded
<Toomy> ok
<Khaotic[n10]> Any idea how to fix?
<amichair> 15.10 was the most unusable desktop I've had since dapper
<Toomy> unfortunately not
<Khaotic[n10]> I can't even get past the login screen now
<Khaotic[n10]> Same amichair
<amichair> here's hoping that something got fixed in 16.04, and not many new bugs introduced
<soee> Khaotic[n10]: so you see sddm and than what ?
<Khaotic[n10]> Then I get a bunch of errors and something about no shells being installed
<soee> Khaotic[n10]: just to be sure switch to differnt tty and from command line execute: sudo apt install plasma-desktop & install kubuntu-desktop
<amichair> Khaotic[n10]: did you upgrade abort or complete without errors?
<Khaotic[n10]> I'll try
<Khaotic[n10]> Complete with MySQL upgrade errors
<Khaotic[n10]> I get "cannot load system tray" and "all shell packages missing"
<amichair> Khaotic[n10]: so you should fix those. go to tty (ctrl-alt-f1), login, and run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" for starters, that will retry any half-installed packages
<Khaotic[n10]> Ok
<Khaotic[n10]> Well my screen just went blank and I can't do anything
<amichair> Khaotic[n10]: when you switch to tty it should go mostly blank - it enters a kind of text mode, but you should see a login prompt at the top left corner
<amichair> Khaotic[n10]: if you have multiple monitors, make sure they're all on. I've had it show up sometimes on a turned-off TV.
<Khaotic[n10]> Yeah I know
<amichair> you can also try ctrl-alt-f2 etc. ctrl-alt-f7 should get you back to the GUI mode.
<amichair> can you get konsole open in the GUI, or is it blank too?
<Khaotic[n10]> I don't even get a gui
<Khaotic[n10]> I'm stuck at login screen of sddm
<amichair> you see a login prompt?
<Khaotic[n10]> Yes
<amichair> but not in all ttys?
<Khaotic[n10]> Kubtunu-desktop and plasma-desktop both are installed
<Khaotic[n10]> I also ran dpkg --configure -a
<amichair> Khaotic[n10]: oh, so you do have access to the terminal?
<Khaotic[n10]> Yes I have access to the ttys
<amichair> oh ok
<amichair> next try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<amichair> that should complete the installation if anything didn't get installed
<Khaotic[n10]> OK 1 sec
<ng_kub> Hello all - wanting to ask if there is some roadmap when we get newest kde plasma on 16.04?
<Khaotic[n10]> amichair: nothing
<soee> ng_kub: nope, probably first infrastructure has to be migrated to lunchpad again
<Smurphy> So - anyone tested the upgrade from 15.10 ? How did it go ?
<soee> ng_kub: but maybe devs decide to do backports first - not sure about that
<Khaotic[n10]> Smurphy: don't do it
<amichair> Khaotic[n10]: ok, so it seems the installation did complete ok as far as package upgrades
<Khaotic[n10]> Yeah
<Khaotic[n10]> Krunner. Rashes as soon as I log in
<Khaotic[n10]> Crashes
<Smurphy> usually, when I upgrade kubuntu - I use the CLI mode.
<Khaotic[n10]> And I get "cannot load system tray"
<soee> Please try how things work on new user account after you upgrade ;)
<Smurphy> go on console (ctrl-alt-F1), log in, shutdown sddm, and then launch the upgrade process on the CLI.
<Smurphy> I also saw, that the upgrades no take place inside a screen-process. You should be able if the GUI upgrade failed, to go on the CLI (ctrl-alt-F1) - and issue a: "screen -r" to re-attach the screen process.
<Smurphy> Then you can see what you missed.
<Khaotic[n10]> I already did
<Khaotic[n10]> This sucks
<Khaotic[n10]> I have finals next week and I pretty much lost everything
<Smurphy> You didn't lose it. All the data is still there.
<Khaotic[n10]> I know
<Smurphy> And - from experience, you don't do that kind of upgrade before a large event.
<Khaotic[n10]> But I need GUI for what I'm doing
<Toomy> better you make a copy f your data now....
<Khaotic[n10]> I uploaded some stuff to my server
<Smurphy> Which Graphical UI you have ?
<Smurphy> Graphic Chip ?
<Smurphy> Sorry ... :}
<Khaotic[n10]> Intel
<Smurphy> That should not pose any problems. What type of CPU ? and how much Ram ?
<Smurphy> you on the console ?
<Khaotic[n10]> amichair: any more suggestions?
<Khaotic[n10]> Yes
<Khaotic[n10]> That's bs
<Smurphy> Then go to: cd /etc/X11
<Khaotic[n10]> Ok
<Smurphy> and see if there is a Xorg configuration file.
<Khaotic[n10]> Works fine after I made a new user...wtf
<Khaotic[n10]> How do I use my user? Lol
<Smurphy> You mean - you get to sddm (login creen), and when you log in, it bails out ?
<Khaotic[n10]> Yeah
<Khaotic[n10]> Buy someone told me to try with a new user.... And that lets me log in
<Khaotic[n10]> Why doesn't my old user account?
<Smurphy> because probably your cache is messed up.
<Smurphy> cd .cache
<Smurphy> rm -rf *plasma* *kde*
<Smurphy> and try login in again.
<amichair> Khaotic[n10]: I don't have any specific ides, other than investigating. If it works for a new user and not your existing user, then something in the configuration (.kde folder) is causing the trouble, you'll have to try to narrow it down somehow
<Khaotic[n10]> OK. From my old user?
<Smurphy> when I upgraded my plasma to 5.12 from, KDE 4 - caches where completely messed up. Configure change didn't fix it. Only cache deletion worked.
<Smurphy> Khaotic[n10]: yes. From the old user.
<Guest28507> this is the acount
<Guest28507> im khaotic
<Smurphy> it's only the caches, these will be built up again on the first login, so it will take a little longer the first time you log-in.
<Smurphy> You are on the CLI ? Don't do that while inside plasma !
<Guest28507> ok im gonna try it from another tty
<Guest28507> this is the new user
<Smurphy> Close the GUI of that USER !
<Guest28507> log out of this one too?
<Guest28507> ok
<Smurphy> Then go on ctrl-alt-f1 - log in as the user which cache you want to clear, and go to: .cache, and remove all files that look like plasma or kde inside.
<Smurphy> Directory included.
<amichair> Guest28507: when making changes to kde folder/caches for a user, do it while that user is logged off, and then log back in to see what happens
<Smurphy> logged off the GUI !
<Khaotic[n10]> Yeah idid
<Smurphy> the CLI will not influence it :}
<Khaotic[n10]> OK. Cache cleared. Now what? Starts?
<Smurphy> Log in again through the GUI :}
<Khaotic[n10]> Fingers crossed
<Smurphy> I'm waiting for plasma 5.6 to work on 16.04 LTS to upgrade. I don't want to do 2 debuging sessions :D
<Khaotic[n10]> Hell yeah
<Smurphy> First login will take longer, as it needs to build up all caches again.
<Khaotic[n10]> Smurphy: you the man
<amichair> Khaotic[n10]: all ok now?
<Smurphy> lol. I just went through that, It took me half a day of try and error to figur that one out.  Bluekaj had helped me out - so half the credit goes to him :)
<Smurphy> Khaotic[n10]: Sorry for you dude, but you will have to work on your finals now again ... Gaming's over man ! :D
<Khaotic> yes
<Khaotic> Smurphy, so you had the same issue?
<Khaotic> brb getting my vpn back online
<amichair> Khaotic: great
<Khaotic> Smurphy, dont remind me
<Khaotic> reverse engineering is killing me
<Smurphy> lol ;D
<Khaotic> im tearing apart the sony malware
<Khaotic> alright brb
<Smurphy> Ah. Nice.
<amichair> Smurphy: nice catch, I'll empty my caches too, maybe it'll fix some of those plasma crashes, who knows
<Win1000000> I trying to install kubuntu 16.04 on my system76 serval WS, it has a 6th gen processor and an Nvidia card. They say there is a bug in llvm which causes unity not to start I presume the same is happening to my kubuntu install attempt.
<Khaotic> jk my server is online
<Win1000000> Any way to install an updated version of llvm and get kubuntu installed?
<Khaotic[n10]> amichair: I haven't gotten any so far
<Khaotic[n10]> Wonder if they fixed the system tray
<Khaotic[n10]> Will xchst minimize to the system tray now?
<Khaotic[n10]> Xchst*
<Khaotic[n10]> Xchat
<Smurphy> Win1000000: try out: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Smurphy> Khaotic[n10]: I have a server on which I run a screen session inside which I run weechat. I can access it also from outside through my firewall without ever leaving  y sessionsd.
<Khaotic[n10]> Lol
<Smurphy> BTW - those who have upgraded to 16.04 - could you please check if there is a configuration option for SSTP VPN ?
<Khaotic[n10]> How?
<Khaotic[n10]> I use openvpn
<Smurphy> Secure Socket Tunneling protocol
<Win1000000> Smurphy: I'm booted into an install disk
<ng_kub> thx soee
<Win1000000> A kubuntu install disk
<Smurphy> Just open the Network Manager, and tell it to "Add" - it will show you the options.
<Khaotic> Smurphy, yeah there is
<Smurphy> Win1000000: Why that ? You on ubuntu already, aren't you ?
<Smurphy> OK. Cool. I'll check it out then. I added a SSTP configuration to my firewall. have to test it out.
<Khaotic> also allows ssh tunneling
<Smurphy> it's to access to my NAS (Contacts/Calendars). I don't trust the public cloudes (Google, Apple etc.).
<Smurphy> Have my own cloud at home ;D
<Khaotic> im gonna reboot and make sure everything works right
<Win1000000> I was having the issue with Ubuntu too. I needed to reinstall and I decided to go with kubuntu
<Win1000000> Any ideas?
<amichair> how do I remove web history from the K menu search results? that's kindof intrusive
<Smurphy> yes - if ubuntu is already installed - leave it.
<Khaotic[n10]> Wish they would let you change the login screen image
<Smurphy> Win1000000: open a CLI - and type on the console: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Smurphy> Then you can choose which desktop you want to log into.
<Smurphy> Khaotic[n10]: You can ;}
<Win1000000> I don't have a working os now
<Smurphy> Go to System Settings -> Startup and Shutdown -> Login SDDM and choose a different theme.
<Win1000000> The gui won't load
<Smurphy> Oh - just realized I have a KDE Frameworks: 5.18.0
<Smurphy> Win1000000: You don't need a gui for that.
<Smurphy> You just need a console.
<Smurphy> If the UI Login screen does not load - then you will have an issue also with kubuntu. they use the same underlying architecture packages.
<Khaotic[n10]> Win1000000: I just had that issue I think
<Smurphy> Khaotic[n10]: He is using ubuntu - not kubuntu.
<Khaotic[n10]> Oh
<Win1000000> I'm now on a kubuntu install disk
<Smurphy> And then what ?
<Smurphy> If you have no data to lose, just install it.
<Khaotic[n10]> Smurphy: lofinssdm doesn't open for me
<Win1000000> The problem is that it won't load the gui
<Win1000000> And I do have data to lose
<Smurphy> Khaotic[n10]: check which Framework you have running; konsole --version
<Smurphy> Win1000000: you have to be more specific.
<Smurphy> If you have data to lose, don't install over it.
<Win1000000> I was planning on booting into live and getting the data off
<Smurphy> Win1000000: then do that.
<Win1000000> Live won't show the world gui
<Khaotic[n10]> Smurphy: know if xchat will minimize to the system tray now
<Khaotic[n10]> 15.10 it wouldnt
<Win1000000> Show the gui*
<Win1000000> I get the error: plasma closed unexpectedly
<Smurphy> if plasma closes, then it's not good.
<Win1000000> Yeah
<Khaotic[n10]> Yup doesn't work for me again Smurphy
<Smurphy> did you have plasma running before ?
<Khaotic[n10]> Just a blank screen
<Win1000000> Nope
<Smurphy> Khaotic[n10]: xchat ?
<Khaotic[n10]> It's erroring out again
<Smurphy> why u using xchat ?
<amichair> does anyone know how to remove the new accessibility app from the system tray?
<Smurphy> telepathy ?
<amichair> and how to remove web results when searching in k-menu?
<Smurphy> Can't really tell - as I'm on severla plasma levels higher than most of you 16.04ers ...
<Khaotic[n10]> Smurphy: can't log into plasma again
<Smurphy> why that ? weird.
<Smurphy> You rebooted ?
<lordievader> Khaotic[n10]: Are you thrown back to the login screen?
<Khaotic[n10]> Yeah Smurphy
<Khaotic[n10]> No lordievader
<lordievader> Khaotic[n10]: What then?
<Khaotic[n10]> Just goes blank now
<Khaotic[n10]> Actually
<Win1000000> Any ideas? Maybe a kubuntu dev around?
<Khaotic[n10]> I get no shells installed error
<lordievader> Oh, that could be kscreen. You could try renaming ~/.local/share/kscreen
<lordievader> Khaotic[n10]: ^
<Khaotic[n10]> Ok
<lordievader> Khaotic[n10]: Hmm, no shells installed?
<Khaotic[n10]> How about removing it
<Khaotic[n10]> Yeah
<Khaotic[n10]> Says they are missing
<lordievader> Khaotic[n10]: What happens when you login to a tty?
<Khaotic[n10]> When just a second ago everything was fine
<Khaotic[n10]> I'm able to login to tty
<Smurphy> Khaotic[n10]: Then make sure before you reboot the next time, to log out and back into the system. and make sure the system does nmot restore the previous session.
<Smurphy> Start with a fresh sessions.
<lordievader> Khaotic[n10]: You get a bash shell? Which is your default?
<Khaotic[n10]> Bssh
<Khaotic[n10]> Yeah I have previous sessions off
<lordievader> Hmm, I'd make a new user and see if that one can login like normal.
<Khaotic[n10]> Yeah it does
<Khaotic[n10]> That's how I got it to work before
<lordievader> Then the 'error' is somewhere in your profile.
<Khaotic[n10]> Dammit
<Khaotic[n10]> How do I find it
<lordievader> Err, I usually use trial and error...
<Smurphy> lordievader: We already erased the cache content, and he could log back in.
<Khaotic[n10]> I'm not super familiar with the system
<lordievader> Nothing in the X, or xsession-errors, log?
<Smurphy> Khaotic[n10]: on my 15.10 setup, it started normalizing after using KDE Framework 15.12
<Khaotic[n10]> Kscreen renaming worked this time. How do I prevent it in the future
<Khaotic[n10]> Smurphy: how I do that
<Smurphy> I don't know if the ppa backports already exist for plasma framework 5.12.
<Khaotic[n10]> lordievader: where can I find logs?
<Smurphy> That's the reason.
<Khaotic[n10]> Smurphy: I logged out and logged in fine
<Khaotic[n10]> Just wish I could reboot and login fine
<lordievader> X/sddm, somewhere in /var/log else in the systemd journal. xsession-errors is in your home-dir.
<Smurphy> http://www.kubuntu.org/tag/ppa-release/ Check this out
<Khaotic> well systemtray has been fixed for legacy apps like hexchat
<Khaotic> Smurphy, lordievader im gonna try to reboot. hopefully i dont get that crap again
<Smurphy> You did configure the system to notrestore the session ?
<Khaotic> yes Smurphy
<Khaotic> you know how to get numlock to stay on on login?
<Khaotic> the setting isnt working
<Smurphy> Nope. Never use it.
<Smurphy> ok - time for me to move -> treadmill. If you're almost 50 and IT guy - you start doing that at least when you reach 40 !
<Smurphy> bbl
<viewer|73979> how to upgrade from kubuntu 15.10
<asdantony> salve a tutti...qualcuno può aiutarmi a capire una cosa?
<soee> !it | QuinnStorm
<ubottu> QuinnStorm: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<meh> Hey guys, thanks for the new release, looks great so far! I was wondering though.. how can I move a window from one activity to another? (coming from 14.04)
<soee> meh: hi
<soee> move permanently or ?
<meh> soee: err.. i guess? I used to create one that doesnt dim the screen on my laptop even when on battery. I could then move any windows to it if I wanted to avoid auto-dimming (e.g. movies etc).
<meh> by right-clicking the title bar and select the activity i wanted the window to go
<soee> and it shudl work
<meh> the thing is: the menu for activities is somehow missing now..
<soee> meh: well you can do it either by rightclicking on titlebar and picking Activities and then select where the window sshoudl be
<soee> meh: or add to panel or desktop Activity switcher widget - that you can drag and drop windows inside it to different ativities
<meh> mhm didnt know about the widget approach.. thanks! But so the activity menu in the title bar right-click menu should still be there yes?
<meh> i thought maybe i need to activate something to have that menu again because i dont have it now
<soee> meh: sure
<soee> how many activities you have ?
<meh> only three so far
<soee> than it shuld be all there
<meh> hm thats strange.. maybe something went wrong with my installation then.. i was trying everything out just now
<meh> thanks again!
<eluus> Hello, I just upgraded to kubuntu 16.04 from 15.10, my touchpad doesn't work
<eluus> in Touchpad settings window I see the message "Synaptics backend not found"
<soee_> uhmm, maybe some driver is missing
<testset> Hi, does the kubuntu 16.04 installer support software RAID?
<soee_> i think so
<testset> soee_: Ah, this is good! I better get downloading :)
<ikonia> not sure the desktop cd does ?
<ikonia> I think you have to pre-configure the software raid devices in the desktop
<ikonia> (not %100 sure though)
<testset> ikonia: Ah, I better brush up on mdadm then :/
<equinox_> someone with big lag and freeze on 16.04 ?
<soee_> equinox_: lag where, freeze where ?
<equinox_> kwin_x11 I guess
<equinox_> I tried to reboot but it lags again
<soee_> lags in what moment ? :)
<soee_> when system is booted and running ?
<equinox_> I noticed a black screen during 1 amybe 2 seconds when i'm logging in then plasma hardly load
<equinox_> and there are much lags every where
<soee_> equinox_: did you freshed installed or upgraded
<equinox_> I made a fresh install
<soee_> oh than this is strange
<webchatuser> trying to get past step 2 on the installer, continue grayed out
<amichair> does anyone know how to remove the new accessibility app from the system tray?
<amichair> and how to remove web results when searching in k-menu?
<soee_> webchatuser2: in VB ?
<jonathan_zz> amichair: the thing you can do to begin with is change the options of the krunner thing.
<QQ_GGr|41754> Installer for 16.04 cant progress beyond second step
<QQ_GGr|41754> log says debconf: DbDriver "passwords" warning: could not open /var/cache/debconf/passwords.dat: Permission denied
<jonathan_zz> amichair: they may use the same options
<jonathan_zz> amichair: press ALT-F2 and click on the tool icon.
<hateball> my google-fu fails me for kwallet 4 -> 5. I've got no passwords stored after 14.04 -> 16.04
<hateball> amichair: I've only been able to remove it by removing the package
<jonathan_zz> kwallet fails for me too
<QQ_GGr|41754> the default promt for installing 16.04 runs ubiquity kde_ui   not   sudo ubiquity kde_ui
<jonathan_zz> every logon the migration assistant starts.
<hateball> amichair: that is: sudo apt-get remove kaccessible
<hateball> jonathan_zz: Oh, I didnt even get that
<hateball> I just have a blank new wallet now
<jonathan_zz> I never understood the thing, I wish I could just remove it.
<amichair> hateball: I removed everything that seems related in the settings (same panel as from system settings), and also deleted entire .cache folder and some krunner bookmark sqlite files, logged back in, but they're still there
<hateball> kwallet? It's most useful
<amichair> hateball: shouldn't there be a checkmark for it in tray settings like all the other icons? is it a bug or by design?
<hateball> amichair: rightclick the kaccessible icon and kill it, then remove the package
<hateball> amichair: I dont know which it is, I noticed it in 15.10 and was unable to google for it. So I just killed the package
<amichair> hateball: oh, also clicked on 'clear history' button in that settings dialog, don't know if it did anything at all
<QQ_GGr|41754> that didnt do it
<amichair> hateball: just wondering if I should report a bug on tray icon
<hateball> amichair: asking in #kde might yield more response
<amichair> I didn't have it in 15.10, just appeared now with upgrade to 16.04
<amichair> hateball: on both issues?
<hateball> amichair: for history I have no idea
<hateball> amichair: oh, web results?
<amichair> hateball: fwiw, I always thought ur nick does not line up with your (online) personality :-)
<hateball> amichair: well that should work by opening krunner as jonathan said, and unticking favorites (?)
<hateball> amichair: Don't judge a book by its cover you know :)
<amichair> hateball: there is no favorites options, but I unchecked bookmarks, folder, locations, places, recent documents, web shortcuts
<amichair> and applied
<amichair> and clicked clear history
<amichair> btw, the kicker dialog doesn't open half the time
<amichair> although I just noticed if I start typing then it suddenly pops up with the proper input
<amichair> in 15.10 it just crashed all the time
<hateball> amichair: did you try restarting krunner also?
<hateball> or your entire session for that matter. dont think it should be needed tho
<amichair> hateball: I did a few full system restarts since the upgrade and settings changes... nothing helps
<amichair> hateball: it's possible that the entires are old and it's not indexing anything new, but still it's not clearing the history. just a guess.
<hateball> amichair: well you can wipe the indexed db and start again
<hateball> It's incredibly annoying that chromium ignores my kwin rule to start new windows on monitor 1
<amichair> hateball: how do I wipe the db?
<amichair> I thought that's what 'clear history' might do
<hateball> amichair: balooctl disable, restart session/computer, balooctl enable
<hateball> amichair: that *should* do it. but then it'll start reindexing so it might chug for a bit
<amichair> hateball: well I (hopefully) disabled all file indexing too, so I don't think it should have that much to do
<amichair> hateball: is baloo instead of akonadi?
<amichair> hateball: balooctl status shows it's already disabled
<hateball> amichair: baloo is instead of nepomuk
<hateball> and if baloo isnt running, then you'll have stale records for sure
<amichair> hateball: maybe that's why clear history doesn't work? that's a bug too
<amichair> nah, still doesn't clear
<Basstard`> How to run 16.04 without OpenGL (or llvmpipe)?
<amichair> hateball: from the command line, it seems like baloo only indexes files, which I (think) I completely disabled. is it related to the web links?
<hateball> amichair: web links should be bookmarks from your supported browsers iirc
<hateball> ugh, https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=356225
<ubottu> KDE bug 356225 in Multi-screen support "Panel moves to wrong screen when external monitor is connected" [Normal,Confirmed]
<amichair> but is that still baloo? or some other component?
<amichair> hateball: since 15.10 my panel moves between monitors several times a day. and windows move all the time too, every time power savings mode starts (or stops)
<hateball> amichair: guess that is the bug above then. I only have a single monitor at home so I hadnt run into this problem since I used 14.04 at work
<hateball> amichair: I *think* it's baloo, but I dont know
<PakRat> Trying to upgrade Kubuntu and get a weird error that says "Not Enough Free Space on a Terabyte hard drive
<testset> I can verify that the desktop install does not support software RAID out of the box, I had a previous RAID setup so just apt-get install mdadm and mdadm --assemble --scan --verbose, Then I was able to install to the existing setup.
<hateball> PakRat: can you pastebin the output of "df -h"
<hateball> !paste | PakRat
<ubottu> PakRat: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Gigapowa> sup
<PakRat> http://imgur.com/3ljeMIL
<Smurphy> Hmmm.
<Smurphy> Is it normal that the BQ disk is as full ???
<PakRat> I tried to install the update to Kubuntu and got this error http://imgur.com/3ljeMIL any suggestions?
<Smurphy> /dev/mmcblk0p6                                2076276  1994660         0 100% /
<Smurphy> Anyone ?
<Basstard`> soee_: I solved it.
<PakRat> I tried to install the update to Kubuntu and got this error http://imgur.com/3ljeMIL any suggestions?
<PakRat> Thanks for the help, really appreciate the great support and community that Kubuntu offers
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: HI there BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi Sick_Rimmit
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: PakRat: The error describes where the issue is. Your disk is setup with a small partition for the /boot part of the directory structure. There is not enough space on it for the upgrade
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: You should try Kparted which might allow you to resize that partition, and provide more space
<hateball> It's unfortunate the message suggests apt-get clean, when autoremove is what is needed to remove old kernels
<hateball> But they left now, so
<amichair> hateball: interesting, the web links show up only in k-menu but not in krunner popup
<amichair> I always thought they were two frontends to the same data
<hateball> they should be
<amichair> hateball: hmmm... krunnerrc has two [bookmarks] entries (one with capital B one with lowercae b), with a path pointing to firefox profile places.sqlite...
<amichair> I'm guessing they are the culprit
<amichair> hateball: any idea how they got there? is there any configuration (gui or otherwise) that controls this?
<hateball> amichair: none other than krunner itself that I know
<hateball> maybe it got messed up in an upgrade
<amichair> hateball: what's the proper way to restart krunner?
<amichair> hateball: I'll see if it's cleaned up when I do the next restart, I have a feeling it might be it.
<amichair> hateball: thanks for the support :-)
<overking> Hello!
<soee_> hiho overking
<overking> who have problem in apt
<hateball> amichair: kquitapp krunner
<overking> in 16.04
<hateball> amichair: then make your edits, kstart krunner
<soee_> hehe :)
<ejay> Hi all. After upgrading to 16.04 mysqld process is eating 1gb of ram (it was ~150mb before upgrading). Why?
<Smurphy> it got hungry
<Smurphy> :}
<ejay> Smurphy: ha. ha. ha.
<hateball> ejay: from which release did you upgrade?
<ejay> hateball: 15.10
<soee_> my advice of the day: if you upgraded test 16.04 on new user account also
<ejay> soee_: extra question: do I even need mysqld when using plasma/kubuntu? I'm not storing any databases as a user. Also I despise any akonadi bloatware so it's purged.
<soee_> ejay: i have no idea, i just have it as it is by default - dont have any problems with it i think
<equinox_> is it normal to have more than 7gigabyte of cached memory on a fresh new install of kubuntu 16.04 ?
<equinox_> the only thing I done is to install texlive-full
<BluesKaj> nope, do you have firefox 45 loaded , it has a memory leak on some sites
<equinox_> firefox 45.0.2
<BluesKaj> right
<BluesKaj> check your system monitor process tab
<BluesKaj> ksysguard that is
<equinox_> I just closed firefox
<equinox_> should reopen it ?
<equinox_> I*
<equinox_> firefox is runing with 135368 K of memory
<chaos|2> hello i am having a problem getting video thumbnails working can someone tell me how to compile ffmpegthumbs it seems a version that doesnt support kde5 thumbs is included with kubuntu 16.04
<BluesKaj> open ksysguard first then open ff and watch the memory usage climb in ksysguard
<equinox_> but my cached memory usage on htop still full
<equinox_> firefox is now 270 064 K
<equinox_> is there a way to uncache memory or something ?
<equinox_> reboot ?
<BluesKaj> dunno, never seen that before mine appears normal 2.3 out of 5.8
<soee_> chaos|2: probably this will work when Apps 16.04 will be backported to Xenial
<soee_> so i suggest to wait for those new Apps :)
<equinox_> now it is swaping... I only use 1.36G/7.7G
<equinox_> really strange
<equinox_> it does not seem to be caused by firefox
<equinox_> just that f***** full cached memory
<hateball> equinox_: yes you can force the kernel to drop cache
<hateball> equinox_: echo 3 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<equinox_> thx hateball
<BluesKaj> hateball, assume that drop cache command works for this session only ?
<hateball> BluesKaj: It drops here and now
<hateball> And the kernel will start caching again when it wants to
<BluesKaj> something must trigger the kernel to start caching
<hateball> Well, using the computer
<hateball> Cache is good
<hateball> What is not good however, is if it starts using swap instead of clearing out cache first
<equinox_> cache is good but it also force swaping
<hateball> You can lower swappiness, see if that helps
<chaos|2> anyone else having trouble getting video thumbnails to work?
<equinox_> I'll try reducing swapiness if it swapp again
<equinox_> at the moment the problem deseapears since I drop the cache
<hateball> equinox_: sudo sysctl vm.swappiness=10 will lower it from the default 60 to a more sane level
<hateball> use sysctl -w to make it a permanent change
<equinox_> ok thank u
<BluesKaj> swapiness default is set at 60, assume that's percent
<BluesKaj> recomended noe is 10
<BluesKaj> now
<hateball> It's "affinity", how likely it is to start using swap
<equinox_> I understand
<hateball> If only plasma settings were as easily fixable as low level things :|
<BluesKaj> equinox_, here 's a good tut on swapiness  http://askubuntu.com/questions/157793/why-is-swap-being-used-even-though-i-have-plenty-of-free-ram
<pakrat> I have an error when trying to upgrade newest edition. http://imgur.com/QarDi3l help please
<soee_> pakrat: your partition that holdes /boot folder is almost full i think
<sithlord48> pakrat:  thats a farily self explanatory message..
<soee_> try to run: sudo apt-get autoremove
<sithlord48> you need to free at least 50MB on your boot as soee_ just said try apt-get autoremove
<soee_> if you have some kernels that are not used it will remove
<sithlord48> even removing one will free more then enough space for your install to finish
<pakrat> it is on a terabyte hard drive with not much installed
<pakrat> did everything that the command asked
<soee_> are you sure you did not used other partition for / or /boot ?
<sithlord48> if you run df -h does it should a boot partition >? (use konsole to run the command)
<pakrat> Yes
<pakrat> Told me to reboot
<pakrat> Have two computers :) On my Mac with the Chat
<sithlord48> honestly outside of a few cases i don't see much of a reason for a seperate boot partition
<pakrat> Dont think there is one
<sithlord48> well there is either a boot partition or your root partiton is full
<sithlord48> when you installed how did you partiton the disk ?
<pakrat> Full Disk Partition on the disk
<sithlord48> so one partiton on the disk? no swap no home partition?
<soee_> can you pastebin output of: sudo lsblk
<sithlord48> when your machine comes back up pastebin us the output of lsblk and df-h
<Bonekit> Hello Guys
<sithlord48> ello
<soee_> hiho
<pakrat> hang on switching machines
<Bonekit> Litte question, i´ll install Linux as my new workstation, but i have no idea which one. So my favorites Ubuntu Mate 16.04 and Kubuntu. I´m a software developer and extreme user, the OS is only for working and developing. i hope someone can help me to choose the right system
<PakRat> Here is the paste NAME                   MAJ:MIN RM   SIZE RO TYPE MOUNTPOINT
<PakRat> sda                      8:0    0 931.5G  0 disk
<PakRat> └─sda1                   8:1    0 931.5G  0 part
<PakRat> sdb                      8:16   0 931.5G  0 disk
<PakRat> ├─sdb1                   8:17   0   243M  0 part /boot
<PakRat> ├─sdb2                   8:18   0     1K  0 part
<PakRat> └─sdb5                   8:21   0 931.3G  0 part
<soee_> see ?
<soee_> you have separte partition for /boot with only 243M
<sithlord48> look at that /boot partiton yo uhave there
<sithlord48> and no /home .. did you do this manually or is that what the installer picks if you pick automatic install..?
<sithlord48> Bonekit:  what ever you like ..
<soee_> Pakrat: you have very small /boot partition as you can see
<sithlord48> Bonekit: they will both use the same repository so you will have the same software availble . the main difference will be the desktop enviroment and the programs it comes with by default
<Pakrat> Should be the full drive
<Pakrat> interesting
<Pakrat> any way to increase it?
<sithlord48> you said there is nothing onthe computer .. why not just do a fresh install and partition you disc correctly
<Pakrat> ok thanks
<Bonekit> Okay, thanks for the answer. I didn´t know that, thats good. So last question, how can i update mate or kde ? I heard they have new versions and they are not in 16.04.
<sithlord48> idk about mate but there is a kubuntu 16.04
<sithlord48> try sudo do-release-upgrade in a terminal
<Bonekit> do-release-upgrade, ok noted. Thanks for the answers guys. So i´ll say goodbye to windows 10 and say hello Linux. Have a nice weekend, bye bye.
<sithlord48> ok bye
<viewer|54068> When I install kde-l10n-nl on Xenial the system won't startup next time. Also, when the package is installed by ubiquety the result will be a plasma that can't startup. I made a bugrapport of it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-l10n-nl/+bug/1572494
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1572494 in kde-l10n-nl (Ubuntu) "(xenial) installation of kde-l10n-nl ruins plasma" [Undecided,New]
<riftware> Quick question - updater just offered to take me to 16.04 but it looks like it will be upgrading me to 16.04 of Ubuntu not kubuntu - this happened to me before and it took me forever to straighten a few things out
<riftware> Is there a way to ensure it upgrades to the kubuntu dist not the ubuntu dist?
<comradekingu> I have tried dd-ing and unetbooting the 16.04 64bit image to usb. Still stuck at step 2 (prepare) in ubiquity.
<comradekingu> thinkpad x200 laptop
<cechechito> hi
<cechechito> I have a problem since I've installed kubuntu 16.04 update
<cechechito> anibody can help me?
<tytan> Hello, everyone. I have a problem with screen tearing. My GPU is a nvidia GT 720 and I installed the driver 361. My OS is Kub untu 16.04 LTS. How can I enable vsync? is there a bug?
<ejay> Are plasma backports avaible for 16.04?
<equinox_> plasma on 16.04 is 5.6 isn't it ?
<ejay> equinox_: 5.5.5
<yossarianuk> equinox_: there will be backports for 5.6
<equinox_> it tell me plasma 5.5.5 too :(
<equinox_> hope
<equinox_> what about Qt 5.6 ?
<yossarianuk> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=plasma-desktop&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<yossarianuk> 5.5.5
<ejay> yossarianuk: do you know when they will backport 5.6?
<yossarianuk> no idea
<ejay> yossarianuk: k, thanks
<yossarianuk> kde neon has it
<yossarianuk> but its not user ready really
<yossarianuk> it has no kde applications for a start
<yossarianuk> nearly everyone who has tried plasma 5. has said its the best yet...
<yossarianuk> *5.6*
<yossarianuk> this is the problem with non rolling release for desktop - you hear about an exciting new technology and you may have to wait months/years to get it - by which time its old....
<soee_> there wont be QT 5.6 in 16.04
<yossarianuk> I saw riddell's post about it not being in neon as it breaks plasma ?
<soee_> it will be in Neon
<yossarianuk> yes - sorry I mean its not in there yet..
<yossarianuk> '“Does this include Qt 5.6?” No. 5.6.0 has a bug in it which means it doesn’t work with Plasma.'
<ENOSPC> Hello, is davmail still the only way to use kontact calendar with MS office 365?
<BluesKaj> ENOSPC, devmail ??
<ENOSPC> no davmail.. its a Caldav to exchange gateway.. its not great and thats why I ask if there is a better way
<ENOSPC> unfortunately I have to use office365 for work
<Meeuro> hi
<VeryBewitching> o/
<user|35056> hi
<JeroenDeDauw> I want to install 16.04 on my new laptop using "full disk encryption", though only install Kubuntu on a single existing partition (or rather, free space where a partition can be), as I don't want to kill the already installed OS
<JeroenDeDauw> Is that possible?
<BluesKaj> JeroenDeDauw, yes, just create an ext4 partition for kubuntu in the free space, has to be at least 15Gb for it to run  properly
<viewer|13608> hi
<soee_> hiho
<viewer|13608> I have a problem with Intel hd 530
<viewer|13608> Skylake vga should be supported, right?
<EvilRoey> viewer|13608:  see phoronix about hd 530
<EvilRoey> on linux
<EvilRoey> skylake graphics is mostly there but still gets refinements
<EvilRoey> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=search&q=Skylake <-- index of skylake articles
<viewer|13608> ok
<viewer|13608> and... ?
<EvilRoey> viewer|13608:  in particular, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu-xenial-skldesk&num=1
<EvilRoey> viewer|13608:  erm that's all Iknow..
<EvilRoey> what ist he problem, viewer|13608?
<viewer|13608> 1024x768 res
<viewer|13608> driver problem I think
<EvilRoey> ah
<EvilRoey> which version of kubuntu are you on?
<viewer|13608> latest lts
<EvilRoey> ok
<EvilRoey> 16.04?? ok
<viewer|13608> yep
<EvilRoey> viewer|13608:  Iwould ask further which intel graphics driver you're using, but I don't know anything about driver versions
<viewer|13608> Actually I dont know
<viewer|13608> I just installed
<viewer|13608> I'm noob
<viewer|13608> But i was sure of intel integrated graphic support
<akik> the discover app to install new programs seems to be misbehaving on 16.04? it can't find the programs i would want to install
<akik> for example, freecad, vlc
<thelionroars> just upgraded to 16.04, ermegherd ser ferst
<drleviathan> I upgraded a regular ubuntu-15.10 to kubuntu-16.04 last night
<thelionroars> not sure why it was so slow before, if it was something weird happening or just the proprietary AMD drivers. But everything is noticably faster - opening applications, scrolling through web pages etc
<thelionroars> I still get a lot of crashing when I use the right-click menu in Dolphin
<mayhew> Installed 16.04 yesterday. Noticing today that MySQL is using 837M of RAM. Any idea why it'd be using so much? It's not using any CPU.
<Smurphy> index buffers, caches etc. ?
<mayhew> Smurphy: I suppose it could just be MySQL using the RAM graciously since I have 16GB?
<mayhew> like I said, it's not using any CPU so it's not noticable -- unless you're looking at a system monitor
 * genii tests
<rohan_> after upgrading from 15.10 to 16.04, xorg does not start: the screen keeps flashing and dropping in and out of virtual terminal
<rohan_> my laptop has an intel and nvidia card
<rohan_> is there some known problem with that?
<rohan_> Xorg.0.log shows some segfaults
<Smurphy> rohan_: should not. try deleting the xorg.conf file out of /etc/X11 ...
<Smurphy> so it recreates on. or just rename it - so you have a backup available.
<drleviathan> rohan_, I've had similar problems in the past.  I was able to work around it by moving my home dir to the side /home/old-username and creating a new empty dir /home/username, and relogging.
<drleviathan> There was something messed up in kde configs or something, but that was a couple years ago.
<rohan_> Smurphy: I tried that. clearing my xorg.conf and unnecessary things in xorg.conf.d -- didn't help
<rohan_> drleviathan: i don't even get to the point where i can login.
<drleviathan> I was able to do it from the virtual terminals (ctrl + alt + F1)
<Smurphy> rohan_: Ok. Then delete the cache entries. cd ~rohan/.cache && rm -rf *plasma* *kde*
<swipe-> hi, could anyone who has upgraded from 5.10 to 16.04 do me a massive favour and apt install radiotray and tell me if it shows correctly in the systemtray when launched? the program is tiny
<drleviathan> use ctrl+alt+f6 (or maybe f7) to get back to X11 login
<rohan_> drleviathan: but it's probably not a problem with KDE if i can't even get to the login screen right?
<swipe-> 15.10*
<Smurphy> Make sure you are in the .cache directory. it will be re-created (Will take longer the first time you log in, and let it calm down before login out again).
<Smurphy> what is radiotray ???
<Smurphy> I am still on 15.10.
<swipe-> !radiotray
<Smurphy> rohan_: that's what I thought I had understood ...
<rohan_> Smurphy: Xorg.log shows segfaults when trying to start up
<swipe-> Smurphy: it;s an online internet radio streamer app
<swipe-> works fine on 15.10 though
<Smurphy> swipe-: Ok. Not using it.
<Smurphy> rohan_: Anything else you can see in the logs ? Did the upgrade go through correctly, or was it interrupted ?
<rohan_> Smurphy: I'll try to paste the log. The upgrade went through without a hitch
<Smurphy> do that.
<rohan_> Smurphy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15987227/
<linux> Hi, I'm using the new vesion. I set dark breeze theme. Libreoffice Writer looks interesting. From the right side of the screen to the left it has a faded color from black to white. Is this KDE issue?
<NJL> can someone direct me to the best place to resolve video performance issues since an upgrade to 16.04 with intel integrated video?
<Khaotic> i get this error when trying to ad my vpn: Invalid size (should be between 0 and 604800) in option: reneg-sec 2592000
<pierce> Hello I need some help trying to get bumblebee to work on my system. I have an AsusX555ub with an nvidia 940m GPU with nvidia optimus support. I have searched multiple forums with no success.
<pierce> The error I get is "Cannot access secondary GPU - error: Could not load GPU driver"
<pierce> I have tried changing Driver=nvidia and KernelDriver=nvidia-kernel to KernelDriver=nvidia in the bumblebee.conf file.
<pierce> I have also tried matching the device ID from the result of lspci | grep NVIDIA
<sick_rimmit> Hi everyone
<pierce> hi
<akik> re-installed kubuntu 16.04 and the plasma-discover search box is non-working
<pjfreedom> Sorry don't know how to help you on that plasma-discover issue. I have been trying to get my nvidia issue fixed for a while.
<akik> it's not a big issue as apt works ok. sometimes i would like to browse the software center for new apps
<telegram> <@Valoriez>: Bumblebee is deprecated foe anything new
<telegram> <@Valoriez>: For
<telegram> <@Valoriez>: Sorry, on phone in the park
<pjfreedom> so the problem is it can't see my GPU. So I need to wait for updates?
<pjfreedom> Sorry I didn't mean you guys when I said waiting a while.
<pjfreedom> I meant that I have been going with this problem since I use this laptop for work.
<pjfreedom> So for months.
<rohan_> wait what, bumblebee is deprecated?!
<rohan_> i just had an issue upgrading from 15.10 to 16.04
<rohan_> and purging bumblebee & nvidia binary packages fixed it
<BluesKaj> nvidia=prime?
<rohan_>  BluesKaj, no, i meant the nvidia-361 binary driver package
<meena> is it possible that i'm the only person on the planet who uses kubuntu and firefox, and when they start chrom(e|ium) then kwin_x11 crashes…?
<BluesKaj> rohan_, hybrid gpu system or were you just commenting about bumblebee?
<rohan_> BluesKaj: i have a hybrid gpu system that failed to boot after upgrading from 15.10 to 16.04 till i removed bumblebee and nvidia-*
<rohan_> BluesKaj: http://askubuntu.com/questions/760730/x-org-does-not-start-after-15-10-to-16-04-upgrade
<rohan_> if bumblebee was indeed deprecated, shouldn't the upgrade process have removed it?
<rohan_> the upgrade process asked me to remove ~200 obsolete packages, which i did
<BluesKaj> rohan_, good to know, there have been a hybrid gpu users with driver problems, now we know a fix that might work for them
<BluesKaj> a few
<keithzg> ...huh. Is it expected that after the upgrade my favourites list in the Application Launcher will be empty?
<rohan_> BluesKaj: can you point me to the launchpad task tracking it? I'm curious to know what the fixes are
<BluesKaj> keithzg, seems  so...same happened to me
<rohan_> BluesKaj: also, the fixes you mention: do they specifically apply to upgrades from 15.10, or just general kubuntu + nvidia + bumblebee?
<BluesKaj> rohan_,I think the latter, a lot of users think bumblebee is still supported
<pjfreedom> I am back
<rohan_> BluesKaj: was it announced somewhere that it was not supported? what's the alternative? i am mainly only interested in the power enhancements bumblebee provides by turning off the discrete card
<rohan_> BluesKaj: seems kinda release-notes worthy announcement to me :) but if not, any place where i can read about it?
<JeroenDeDauw> BluesKaj: I know I can install Kubuntu on a new ext4 partition in that free space, though not how I can get full disk encryption. I'd like to prevent users from another OS messing with the Kubuntu files
<BluesKaj> roh afaik  installing nvidia-prime is supposed help, at least partly
<pjfreedom> Can someone clarify the loss support? Is it that the card is too new and not supported yet or is the version of nvidia for linux not supported for bumblebee?
<BluesKaj> rohan_,^
<BluesKaj> pfoo, bumblebee is no longer being developed, so support for the newer kubuntus is in reality gone
<BluesKaj> pjfreedom,^
<AciD`> hi
<pjfreedom> I didn't know that. I thought it was still going. Is there an alternative for linux?
<AciD`> what to do when the upgrade process from 15.10 to 16.04 freeze 1 minute before it's supposed to finish (on the sddm install)?
<AciD`> can I safelly kill that python-powered dialog and finish the upgrade via a terminal?
<keithzg> AciD`: If you figure you've waited long enough, frankly I've never seen an instance where things can't be fixed by continuing (often by just apt and dpkg-ing) from teh terminal.
<JeroenDeDauw> Is it no longer possible to have double click for opening folders in Dolphin?! Looks like the setting is gone in 16.04
<JeroenDeDauw> https://docs.kde.org/trunk5/en/applications/dolphin/preferences-navigation.png
<linux> Hi, Why GIMP doesn't have my language on the 16.04 Kubuntu?
<AciD`> keithzg -> well, I planned to go back to the terminal since the upgrade windows complained about not being able to install linux-image...
<keithzg> JeroenDeDauw: I see the option; it's in Systemsettings -> Input Devices -> Mouse
<JeroenDeDauw> keithzg: thanks!
<keithzg> Hmm well that's unfortunate. Muon is failing on checking for updates with "Could not download packages", and the Details button . . . does nothing. Time to finally install a KDE development environment at work ;)
<keithzg> JeroenDeDauw: No problem :)
<pjfreedom> To BluesKaij: So the best method will be to go back to using prime-indicator
<BluesKaj>  pjfreedom http://askubuntu.com/questions/758972/does-ubuntu-16-04-support-hybrid-grafics-cards-bumblebee
 * keithzg hunts around for the setting to stop all windows from opening up on the wrong monitor . . .
<pjfreedom> I am not saying I don't belive you. I found that it worked for accessing my nvidia card for gaming. Except it renders everything. But I was wondering about additional alternatives.
<pjfreedom> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/prime-indicator-lets-you-quickly-switch.html
<keithzg> Okay this is driving me crazy, how do I actually tell windows to open up on either a specific monitor, or just where I'm actually at, or where they previously were? Any of those options would be superior to how everything opens on my rightmost monitor no matter what setting I choose in Window Behavior -> Advanced, arghh
<swipe-> Anyone else missing the X (close) icon from  notifiction popups?
<pjfreedom> BluesKaj Oh I misread your link. Thank you. Its basiclly the same thing.
<keithzg> Huh, choosing "random" worked? I am teh confused.
<keithzg> ..Nope. Hrmm.
<keithzg> Really would have expected "under mouse" to make windows open underneath where my mouse was :P
<keithzg> Looks like no matter what setting I choose, windows will open on the screen where I last had a window in focus (even if that window is no longer in focus)
<BluesKaj> I have a huge memory leak with FF 45.0.2 ..is it just my system seeing this ?
<Kubuvius> Hi.   After upgrading to 16.04, my php/Mysql no longer works.  Any ideas how I can fix this?
<swipe-> First impressions of 16.04 guys?
<JeroenDeDauw> AWESOME
<keithzg> Very snazzy looking
<Kubuvius> good, so far  except my php/mysql is broken now
<keithzg> Yeah, fixing mysql is next on my own list too.
<Kubuvius> how will you do that
<keithzg> No idea, haven't looked into it yet, heh
<keithzg> Tempted to go the lazy route and try and manually import into an existing 14.04 server I have around, then mysqldump the tables out and import them again with a completely fresh install of mysql or mariadb on this machine.
<keithzg> (been vaguely meaning to switch to MariaDB anyways for a while)
<Kubuvius> im thinking or reinstalling LAMP with tasksel
<Kubuvius> although thats prob a longshot
<keithzg> I'm getting errors on MySQL even installing, so I doubt that'd fix things.
<keithzg> Did you have an existing set of databases already? That's my main suspicion for why it's failing for me.
<Kubuvius> yes
<Kubuvius> when i run phpmyadmin, i get :
<Kubuvius> The mbstring extension is missing. Please check your PHP configuration.
<keithzg> so is mysql-server actually installed and upgraded for you?
<Kubuvius> how do I check
<Kubuvius> Fatal error: Uncaught Error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect()
<Kubuvius> oh, that would be a php issue
<AciD`> WTF
<AciD`> the sound in 16.04 is HORRIBLE
<AciD`> :(
<AciD`> my ears are bleeding, halp!
<Kubuvius> ?
<AciD`> imagine a minor sound glitch when playing a sound
<AciD`> multiply that glitch by 10^10, there you go
<Kubuvius> maybe switch to or from ALSA
<AciD`> ears -> bleeding
<AciD`> ok, no sound problem in vlc.
<AciD`> in clementine though, it's horrible
<keithzg> Kubuvius: either "apt-cache policy mysql-server" or check in muon.
<keithzg> Although for my part it looks like it's actually installed now (I thought I had checked and it wasn't), but the service isn't starting.
<AciD`> no pb too in tomahawk
<AciD`> hm
<Kubuvius> k
<Kubuvius> keithzg  Installed: 5.7.11-0ubuntu6
<keithzg> When I run "service mysql status" I see:
<keithzg> Apr 22 14:31:52 siddhartha systemd[1]: Starting MySQL Community Server...
<keithzg> Apr 22 14:31:54 siddhartha systemd[1]: mysql.service: Main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE
<keithzg> Annoyingly that's the extent to which it logs any issues. Grr.
<Kubuvius> i think mysql is working for me
<Kubuvius> Apr 21 21:26:31 bquio systemd[1]: Started MySQL Community Server.
<Kubuvius> when I run service mysql status
<keithzg> Yeah things might be fine for you then in that regard.
<keithzg> Oh wait!
<keithzg> you said "mysql_connect()", eh?
<keithzg> Yeah that's been deprecated for *ages*, they must've just finally removed it entirely.
<Kubuvius> i think that  a custom function i wrote
<Kubuvius> and i still get :   The mbstring extension is missing. Please check your PHP configuration.
<Kubuvius> when i run phpmyadmin
<Kubuvius> do you have phpmyadmin
<keithzg> ...you sure? mysql_connect() is definitely the name of the old function
<keithzg> Nope, I admin via the commandline thankyouverymuch ;)
<Kubuvius> ok, its not my custom function
<keithzg> mysql_connect was replaced by msqli_connect
<Kubuvius> same format?
<keithzg> I believe so; if there's any change I believe it was very minimal.
<keithzg> I went ahead and changed a bunch of mysql_connect calls to mysqli_connect calls on an internal website at work a year or two ago and I remember it being a simple find-and-replace.
<keithzg> Ah, I see, I have mysql-server installed as a package, but not mysql-server-5.7
<Kubuvius> are you on a fresh install
<Kubuvius> of Kubuntu
<keithzg> Nope
<kaddi> anyone tried the new release already?
<JeroenDeDauw> What is this new instant messaging thing in 16.04? I need the package name to apt-get remove :)
<keithzg> JeroenDeDauw: I'm not 100% sure but I bet if you removed kde-telepathy and the related packages (which might autoremove if you just remove kde-telepathy) that'd do it
<JeroenDeDauw> keithzg: thanks again :)
<Khaotic> so i have an issue. network-manager wont let me import my .ovpn
<keithzg> JeroenDeDauw: No problem, helping others makes me feel better about being unable to fix my own problems, heh
<JeroenDeDauw> I want to install 16.04 on my new laptop using "full disk encryption", though only install Kubuntu on a single existing partition (or rather, free space where a partition can be), as I don't want to kill the already installed OS. Is that possible?
<AciD`> where can you change the default app for launching http links (ie how to change the xdg-open default)?
<Zren> settings > applications
<AciD`> Zren -> I meant, at one point I changed somewhere the default path to /opt/firefox-dev-edition/firefox, and since then removed it. Now I don't remember how and where I changed that
<AciD`> but it's not shown in settings > applications
<kaddi> does the firefox-kubuntu package still exist?
<AciD`> I can 'force' it to use the app from the app list, but I'd prefer that the default would be correct
<keithzg> AciD`: Do you mean you want the default to be changed for all users? I think you'd have to edit /etc/xdg/mimeapps.list then
<AciD`> keithzg -> I have no such file
<Zren> maybe you edited the .desktop?
<keithzg> AciD`: You don't by default. That's to *override* the default.
<AciD`> ok
<Zren> Check ~/.config/ for mimeapps.list
<AciD`> Zren -> I have one there, thanks
<keithzg> That should do teh same thing though as configuring things in System Settings
<keithzg> Although admittedly I just tried changing my own web browser default there and it didn't work :(
<keithzg> Huh, it did change what xdg-open does, but links in the topic here in Konversation still open up Rekonq.
<Khaotic> Anyone else having issues connecting to openvpn?
<Khaotic> i keep getting an error
<mparillo> kaddi: apt-cache policy cannot find it, firefox-kde, or https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/firefox-kde-opensuse/
<Khaotic> Anyone else having issues connecting to openvpn?
<Khaotic> i keep getting an error
<kaddi> mparillo: wouldn't I need to recompile it if it's a package for opensuse? (never really used anything from suse)
<kaddi> is there a simple way to make firefox work correctly with kde? (Eg opening text files in kate by default and not notepad or whatever is stored in the gtk settings)
<keithzg> Khaotic: Could you paste your error into a pastebin site? (paste.kde.org will work)
<Khaotic> wont let me
<Khaotic> something about a ping timeout
<Khaotic> connection.gateway-ping-timeout
<mparillo> I assume you would need to recompile it (that is what the aur folks do). But an easier way to get kdialog with an updated web browser is simply to install rekonq first, then chromium-browser.
<Khaotic> keithzg, any suggestions?
<keithzg> Khaotic: Hard to say without a full log . . . hmmm. So how are you running openvpn, through the networking GUI in plasma, or via the commandline, or?
<Khaotic> gui in plasma
<Khaotic> think i found a solution
<blaataap> if I install 16.04 from DVD will it work, or will I get those hangs?
<quinnwizard> anyone listening?
<blaataap> anyone there?
<blaataap> hello?
<keithzg> blaataap: Not knowing what you mean by "those hangs" I don't know what you mean
<blaataap> sure you don't
<blaataap> many people reported an installer getting stuck.
<quinnwizard> really wanting to make the full jump to Kubuntu for all the PC's in my home (7 total).  Just really scared to take the jump.  Any recommendations?
<deryco> last night i tried to upgrade form 15.10 to 16.04 and it failed when it got to the mysql configuring....it said it was going to run a restore and it never ran
<blaataap> quinnwizard: no reason to do it if there is no reason to do it.
<keithzg> blaataap: *shrug* it's not like I have an RSS feed on the bug reports for Kubuntu, I just use it :D
<deryco> how do I trigger the restore manually
<deryco> while running a live cd installation?
<blaataap> keithzg: neither do I buddy, I just hang in this channel now and then.
<keithzg> deryco: Not sure, I actually ran into mysql failing to install as well. Turns out there are just a few outdated config option names in the my.cnf file if you're upgrading from an old enough version.
<quinnwizard> blaataap: just really tired of windows and want to go completely oc
<quinnwizard> blaataap: *open source, sorry
<blaataap> deryco: there was someone yesterday having the same problem.
<keithzg> deryco: For myself, just fixing two option names to the new, non-deprecated ones made mysql-server-5.7 install fine.
<blaataap> quinnwizard: that doesn't sound like a very good reason, what does it bring you?
<deryco> how do I re run the upgrade on that drive though cause it wont boot now
<deryco> I have a backup but I really dont want to go through all that right now
<blaataap> DCC doesn't work.
<quinnwizard> blaataap: its hard to explain.  been running Windows since 3.1 and in all honesty, want a challenge and a change.  Really just wondering if anyone else had first hand experience.
<keithzg> quinnwizard: I don't have any Windows machines anymore at home, I don't really miss it :)
<blaataap> quinnwizard: there is not really any challenge in running 7 kubuntu pcs over 6 kubuntu pcs, is there? :P.
<keithzg> deryco: Hmm. That depends what state it was left in. You can try loading up the live disk and then chrooting in, seeing what the state is.
<blaataap> quinnwizard: unless you want to fix the "help I need Windows for this rare use case" issues (but for what reason).
<keithzg> deryco: Might be as simple as chrooting into the stalled install and running "dpkg --configure -a", in the best-case scenario
<blaataap> it's like, having 10 white guys over 9 white guys and 1 black guy is not really a boon.
<quinnwizard> blaataap: lol, i guess not.  i figured if i did it, i would go all in.  already switched out my two file servers.  only big concern i have is my cad program which I use for business.  probably going to dual boot for a while.
<deryco> keithzg: What do you mean by the state? how do I check it?  I can view files on the drive and all that jazz...It does partially boot just hangs on the screen when it suppose to fire up sddm but it never does
<keithzg> deryco: Oh! Well you might even be able to log in directly then. What happens if you boot and then hit ctrl-alt-f1?
<blaataap> quinnwizard: the only real option is to run Windows on a kernel virtualizer I think (xen, kms)
<blaataap> ....kvm
<deryco> I have to reboot but if thats successful what would the nect step be?
<quinnwizard> blaataap: will give it shot.  will have to read up on that first.  thanks blaataap :)
<deryco> just run the apt -f install?
<blaataap> quinnwizard: I mean I didn't tell you anything special right now :p.
<keithzg> deryco: Yup, or possibly "dpkg --configure -a" first, depending on the exact state of things.
<blaataap> quinnwizard: if I had that many PCs I would probably want to be able to "swap" the OS on demand, ie. I want Windows? Shouldn't take more than 10 seconds.
<keithzg> quinnwizard, blaataap: the most user-friendly way to run a desktop VM is probably VirtualBox. I use that daily at work since I need to test our software against various Windows versions.
<deryco> keithzg: ok and whats the steps to remove the deprecated config settings you were talking about as well
<blaataap> keithzg: I dislike it, it doesn't feel like a true environment.
<blaataap> in OS X you can just press command-right and bam you are in another OS
<blaataap> most people who work in multiple OSes professionally probably use OS X as a basis.
<quinnwizard> blaataap: keithzg: i have run autocad in a virtual windows environment before, and was not impressed at all.  however, AutoCad is a really resrouce hog.
<keithzg> blaataap: *shrug* to each their own, I find OSX to be a very problematic host for VMs and the hardware very often doesn't play nicely with others.
<quinnwizard> blaataap: how would you recommend i implement this "swap" setup?
<blaataap> quinnwizard: no clue my self, VirtualBox doesn't provide it as far as I know.
<keithzg> quinnwizard: If you've got full hardware virtualization most things'll be identical, but it's true that (at least until recently) GPUs were tricky.
<blaataap> in Virtualbox the other OS is just a window on your desktop, not what you want.
<keithzg> blaataap: Ehh, doesn't have to be just a window, you can fullscreen it.
<blaataap> keithzg: I don't know what that is about, being a problematic host. But I have no Mac. I just see a lot of people do it.
<keithzg> deryco: I just took at look at the output of /var/log/mysql/error.log, then edited "/etc/mysql/my.cnf" accordingly
<blaataap> keithzg: that's the same thing.
<quinnwizard> well, i appreciate the thoughts and will do some forum mining to get some ideas and if successful, will be back on to report :)
<blaataap> they are not side by side oses.
<blaataap> you want side by side oses.
<keithzg> Ehhh, that's way more work than just running a VM.
<deryco> keithzg: ok thanks for the help man hope this works!
<keithzg> Especially getting each OS not to much up booting for each
<blaataap> it's what they have on the mac.
<blaataap> and maybe you can have it with xen/kvm too, haven't tried it yet.
<quinnwizard> making a note of that right now
<keithzg> Last I checked on Macs for booting multiple OSes you either had to use Bootcamp (which assumes you'll be using Windows and forces you to use BIOS) or rEFIt...although actually rEFIt got replaced by a successor whose name I forget
<keithzg> deryco: IIRC the two options were myisam-recover (which needs to be renamed to "myisam-recover-options") and key_buffer (which needs to be renamed to "key_buffer_size"), and then at least for me everything worked fine.
<keithzg> Ah crap he's already gone.
<keithzg> Oh well, the log file is fairly explicit :P
<keithzg> Ah, the active rEFIt fork is rEFInd: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/REFInd
<quinnwizard> keithzg: thanks :)
<blaataap> keithzg: you don't use bootcamp, but parallels.
<keithzg> blaataap: Parallels is just another hardware virtualization option!
<blaataap> I think VMware also allows it? VirtualBox doesn't allow you to run applications on your desktop.
<blaataap> of course, I was talking about that, what did you think.
<keithzg> Err, that's not true
<keithzg> You can flip Virtualbox into a mode where it just shows each application.
<blaataap> is that true?
<keithzg> blaataap: It's been true for at least half a decade :)
<keithzg> Example, this Lifehacker article which mentions both Parallels and Virtualbox as options for precisely this: http://lifehacker.com/5521308/how-to-seamlessly-run-that-one-windows-app-you-need-on-a-mac
<keithzg> (and it's definitely been improved since then)
<blaataap> but again, what I mean is user interface and integration. On the mac switching systems in parallels is a single key combination.
<viewer|35529> uhh hey so why should I use Kubuntu instead of Windows 10? any advantage?
<keithzg> blaataap: Yeah I mean you can set up those shortcuts if you want
<blaataap> and what I just read is that virtualbox will not integrate the window with your task bar.
<blaataap> anyway it's better than running it in the guest OS window.
<blaataap> but my VB experience hasn't been that it was nice running Linux inside Windows.
<keithzg> Honestly I haven't used seamless mode for a while (note that that Lifehacker article was from 2010), but it's there.
<blaataap> not only was it sluggish (also graphically) but the fullscreen mode just didn't do it for me. And to top it off, network performance in VirtualBox is abysmal.
<keithzg> Eh, see it's been quite fine for me.
<keithzg> But I've only ever hosted Windows hosts in Linux guests.
<keithzg> err, I mean
<keithzg> Windows guests in Linux hosts.
<blaataap> what is "quite fine"?
<blaataap> i mean
<blaataap> I had bigger download speeds from the internet than across the guest-host dimension ;-).
<keithzg> GUI performance nice and snappy, network performance about the same as the host machine
<keithzg> You sure you had VT-x enabled in your UEFI ;)
<blaataap> VT-x .... has nothin to do with UEFI ;-).
<keithzg> (Or AMD-V, if you're on AMD)
<keithzg> Yes it does, because you can't say you change settings in "BIOS" anymore
<keithzg> Since most systems sure don't have BIOS!
<blaataap> and UEFI is one of the worst thing they did to computers in a long time, to begin with
<keithzg> Eh, debatable.
<keithzg> I do prefer coreboot, it's true.
<keithzg> But BIOS was atrocious itself.
<blaataap> that's like giving a phone a new name
<blaataap> ah nonsense
<blaataap> no one ever complained about bios
<keithzg> hahaha
<blaataap> don't fix what ain't broke.
<keithzg> It was pretty broken. The fix wasn't great either. Zero-sum, in the end.
<blaataap> and yes I have bios.
<blaataap> what was broken?
<keithzg> Really? How old of a system are you running?
<blaataap> 2009
<chron1cle> didnt most of the bios still run on an isa bus? lol
<keithzg> Ah, I guess that's old enough.
<blaataap> but i call all my bioses bios :p.
<keithzg> chron1cle: heh yup
<blaataap> why the hell should I call it uefi
<keithzg> If it's UEFI instead of BIOS, that'd be the main reason why.
<keithzg> It's like calling a truck a van.
<blaataap> that's like not calling it a computer but a computing device
<blaataap> basic input output system is a generic term
<blaataap> not a particular one :p.
<blaataap> but whatever.
<keithzg> Whatever, this is a silly argument where you're arguing for arguments sake :P
 * keithzg runs off
<blaataap> no
<blaataap> it's not.
<chron1cle> bios is easier to say as a word. UEFI as a word.... yu-iffy?
<blaataap> I will never use "uefi" if I can ever avoid it.
<blaataap> and uefi bootloaders are generally a nightmare from my perspective at least.
<keithzg> Then presumably you only buy Chromebooks these days, heh.
<keithzg> I don't know how else you buy a modern system that doesn't have UEFI.
<blaataap> the menu is still the same you know
<trudeo> hello advantage of kubuntu vs windows 10?? I just browse net, do school work, play games and photoshop
<blaataap> i mean the word
<chron1cle> eww-fie
<blaataap> there is no reason to use the word other than for the boot system.
<blaataap> i mean the firmware OS control system.
<blaataap> that's the only use for the word
<keithzg> Not really, since most UEFI systems still have a BIOS layer for compatibility. So there's terminological confusion there.
<keithzg> "I went into BIOS to enable BIOS for booting"
<keithzg> That doesn't really make things clear.
<blaataap> bios does not add to uefi, uefi adds to bios
<blaataap> that's because that second bios term doesn't make sense.
<blaataap> bios never meant boot-system, it meant "hardware initialization" system.
<chron1cle> trudeo: Biggest advantage 'Windows:Updates will be installed in 15 mins. Do it now? Do it in 15 mins? It's going to happen anyway!!" Kubuntu:'Do you want to install updates at all? no? ok thats cool, maybe later'
<blaataap> trudeo is gone.
<chron1cle> too slow
<citizenruin> anyone used lubuntu before? i would like to hear the differences between kubuntu and lubuntu if you have.
<keithzg> citizenruin: Just a different DE, is all. Same everything else under the hood.
<blaataap> bios and uefi in that sense are terms that only come into play when installing an OS and choosing what method to use for it.
<blaataap> as such they mostly belong to /software/ rather than firmware.
 * keithzg hasn't used "lubuntu" since the early days of LXDE, though
<blaataap> uefi in that sense is a misnomer, not bios.
<keithzg> blaataap: Sure, meanwhile I walk to work, but I assume you drive your horseless carriage :P
<blaataap> what do you mean, car?
<blaataap> "UEFI requires the firmware and operating system loader (or kernel) to be size-matched; for example, a 64-bit UEFI firmware implementation can load only a 64-bit operating system boot loader or kernel. After the system transitions from "Boot Services" to "Runtime Services", the operating system kernel takes over. At this point, the kernel can change processor modes if it desires, but this bars usage of the runtime services (unless the kernel switches
<blaataap> back again)." ---- just look at that.
<blaataap> I have never in my life seen such a bad design, honestly.
<blaataap> even grub2 was better than that.
<blaataap> I think I have only one UEFI system. And I use BIOS booting of GPT disks :p.
<blaataap> and in its bios I can choose between UEFI and legacy, and I choose legacy (they don't call it bios).
<keithzg> Honestly though if you hate UEFI so much (and again, I can't really blame you for that), you should really be paying attention to Coreboot.
<blaataap> I don't have time for that.
<keithzg> *shrug* Just sayin', you can buy modern machines without UEFI that way . . . and only that way, really.
<blaataap> That feels like the open source version of Theme Hospital, of which the developers say "this newest version doesn't crash as often anymore".
<keithzg> Eh, it runs all Chromebooks, it's pretty damn solid.
<blaataap> UEFI doesn't harm me if I don't use it to boot.
<blaataap> I have no issue with UEFI, I just won't use it for booting.
<blaataap> it makes no difference to my pc, my hardware, my motherboard.
<blaataap> And I don't like OS selection to be done in the firmware anyway ;-).
<blaataap> There is no reason why a boot menu would need to be so bad as grub.
<blaataap> Anyway I just burned 16.04, still need to label it.
<Euvius> did anyone find out why php/mysql is broken after the upgrade to 16.04
<Euvius> i dont know what to do
#kubuntu 2016-04-23
<Euvius> nm
<Euvius> looks like they posted something about it
<Euvius> keithzg  did you fix your mysql problem. theyre talking abotu it in #ubuntu
<comradekingu> blaataap, that isnt true, but to implement anyting else makes it practically true
<deryco> had issues with mysql during upgrade finally got "sudo apt-get -f install" to finsish but now I'm left with a failed boot...I go to terminal and manually trigger startx and I get an error ..."All shell packages missing. This is an installation issue, please contact your distribution".
<keithzg> deryco: what does "sudo service sddm status" tell ya?
<deryco> keithzg: have to reboot to ssd ill brb
<JackSmack> hello
<azure|2> hello is anyone else having issues with kde5 panels i put a panel for a task manager on my second monitor and when i log it its on the first and wont move onto the second until i delete it
<citizen_> fresh install of 16.04. first time kubuntu, you guys have a nice DE probaly the nicest out of all 3 i have tried.
<citizen_> i did the install with the LVM what is that in laymans terms?
<mayhew> citizen_: it allows you to resize partitions and other useful things
<citizen_> thanks, thats what i wanted to be able to do which leads to my second question.
<citizen_> how can i set it up so i have a "/" a "/swap" and a "/home" "/lab"
<mayhew> citizen_: that depends on your current partition setup. By the way, a swap partition doesn't exist on the filesystem (/swap) and you probably don't want /lab if it's just personal files, you'd want ~/lab or ~/Lab in your home directory.
<citizen_> okay so what is the pro's of my LVM set up then? i am sorry i am so basic in my understanding.
<Col_Panek> I have a bad case of Plasma leaking memory. Kubuntu 16.04 upgrade. In a few minutes it creeps up to my full memory 3 GB, then fills swap, then honks up. Anybody else have this?
<mayhew> citizen_: haha it's okay! we all start somewhere. If you're new to Linux, I'd stick to the default partition that Kubuntu set up for you unless you have specific requirements. The benefits of LVM is that it's more flexible and easy to use if you actually need to resize/modify partitions etc. The average user doesn't need to worry about any of that.
<citizen_> basicly im just wanting a good starting point to setup a plexmediaserver while i learn about VM's and installing ARCH.
<mayhew> Col_Panek: what process(es) are using the RAM?
<citizen_> Col_Panek: that sounds like you should run tailf -n 5 top | pastebinit
<Col_Panek> I'll give that a shot
<citizen_> that will output a link you can paste here and maybe i can assist you some more.
<citizen_> what do is lower on resources conky or the kde widgets?
<parveen199214> hi there
<lllll> hi all, just clean installed kubuntu 16.04, can I get the menu to open from the meta key? or do i still have to install ksuperkey? cheers
<mparillo> I think you have to install ksuperkey until Wayland. Note the upstream frowns on ksuperkey.
<lllll> mparillo: thanks mate, been using it throughout the kde 4 plasma series so I know the score :-)
<Your_Dog> does kde now support emojis?
<paulo> 16.04 have a problem when i change theme in look and feel
<blaataap> currently installing, but can't decice on my partition setup again :p.
<paulo> breeze and dark breeze
<blaataap> paulo: what's the problem.
<paulo> when i change breeze in dark breeze
<paulo> and i change back ,is not the same
<paulo> i use kubuntu 16.04
<blaataap> paulo: that thing has been iffy since 15.04... :(
<blaataap> paulo: all i can really say is that, they don't really care about us.
<blaataap> :p
<paulo> lol
<blaataap> but do try to switch to another theme first.
<blaataap> I had no problems getting back Breeze myself.
<paulo> i try it
<blaataap> in the past breeze dark wouldn't even fully apply.
<blaataap> most themes also do not support the oxygen icons for some reason.
<blaataap> personally I change to Air and Oxygen icon set.
<blaataap> even if it is not that attractive.
<blaataap> at least it's not too dark, and not too transparent.
<paulo> ok ,but this is a new release ,why is so _
<paulo> i go back to mint kde
<blaataap> oh the release is very solid from my perspective
<blaataap> I have been running 16.04 for a few weeks now.
<blaataap> It's 500x better than 15.04
<paulo> kubuntu or ubuntu_
<blaataap> kubuntu
<blaataap> only one thing doesn't work for me and it is Krunner (the dropdown alt-f2).
<blaataap> I've never had a better linux environment thus far.
<blaataap> for me.
<blaataap> paulo: the theme engine has had bugs but it is an upstream KDE thing I think.... not that that's really an excuse.
<paulo> i use now live version and the same problems with breeze and dark breeze
<blaataap> let me try
<paulo> i reinstall the sistem
<paulo> now
<blaataap> lol sorry but I can't even open the settings, it crashes :p.
<paulo> lol
<blaataap> never had that before.
<blaataap> "All I wanna say is that, they don't really care about us". Going to listen to that now :p.
<blaataap> Well good luck, I haven't tried Mint but my feeling is KDE is still better for most general purposes for a number of people, I don't know. I mean kubuntu.
<paulo> mint KDE was grea
<paulo> is great
<paulo> i try kubuntu only for plasma 5.7
<paulo> 5.5 i dont know sure )))
<blaataap> this shitty installer
<blaataap> in 15.10 installer it was fine
<blaataap> now system settings crashes when I try to change my default audio device.
<paulo> too much crashes
<paulo> *(
<blaataap> omg
<blaataap> audio is set to HDMI and now I cannot change the audio device.
<blaataap> paulo: Oh I'm lucky, it is set to default analog audio.
<blaataap> paulo: Cause if I connect HDMI my display changes :p.
<paulo> ;))
<blaataap> erm, anyone know if I can change pulseaudio device priority from the command line?
<blaataap> oh it worked with pacmd yay.
<antivirgear> Kubuntu Discover shows a blank page if I try to search for programms like "Thunderbird". I write it  in the searchbar on the top right corner but then a blank page will shown up. Am I doing something wrong?
<Z_God> I'm running Kubuntu 14.04 here
<Z_God> should it offer the upgrade to 16.04 at some point?
<mparillo> antivirgear: That sometimes happens to me (but not this time for thun). When it does, I follow the categories to find the program I want.
<antivirgear> mparillo: okay, thank you :)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<akik> antivirgear: plasma-discover is broken for me too
<antivirgear> I think that plasme-discover only searches for comics...
<akik> antivirgear: if you enter c into the search box, what do you get?
<akik> i dunno, it's just broken
<antivirgear> akik: blank ... are there any alternative, I don't want to look up every time the name just for apt install <...>
<akik> antivirgear: apt search is for that
<akik> i'm sure it'll be fixed eventually
<antivirgear> akik: apt search is enough for me :) Thank you :)
<kaddi> upgrading to 16.04 uninstalled kmix for me.. Is there supposed to be a replacement or should I just reinstall kmix?
<kaddi> (upgraded from 15.10)
<soee_> kaddi: yes
<soee_> plasma-pa should be installed and available
<sharpi> Welcome
<kaddi> it's not, is that gonna be in the systray as well?
<sharpi> Hey people...Is someone had a problem with kmail ? In mail listing i don't see any mail titles - only gray borders :/
<blaataap> there are always problems with KMail. Some time ago the Fedora packager for its KDE spin resigned after many years of doing it, because to his mind KDE had gone out of control and he described the Akonadi stack as an abomination.
<blaataap> https://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/kde/2015-October/016315.html
<blaataap> "
<blaataap> I am unwilling to have anything further to do
<blaataap>     with this abomination of software.
<soee_> kaddi: yes
<BluesKaj> it's kde's attempt at the basis for an office email suite IMO ..home users don't need it and it's a burden on the rest of the kde apps
<soee_> ifit is not try to install it
<kaddi> soee_: thx, installing it now. It wasn't installed
<soee_> kaddi: ok
<sharpi> so...best no-stress solution is...migrate to another mail client ? :P
<kaddi> soee_: what's the command to launch it? It's not plasma-pa from what I cna tell :p
<soee_> kaddi: relogin and should wirk
<soee_> *work
<kaddi> k, bbiab
<BluesKaj> best to just disable akonadi and remove kmail and kontact
<blaataap> BluesKaj: I think it can only heal itself if it were to become a real standalone package that they had to sell or at least install without being packaged by distributions.
<blaataap> BluesKaj: if the burden of their distribution and support lay on themselves, they would start making other choices.
<blaataap> BluesKaj: if it actually had to become a real suite, it would actually become a real good thing.
<kaddi> that seems to have worked, thx
<BluesKaj> blaataap, well it's footprint has diminshed somewhat on the latest kubuntu OSs
<sharpi> i'd love kontact in kde4 - all needed things I had in one program but with that bug is unusable now ;/
<BluesKaj> blaataap, Kmail was an excellent email client in kde3
<blaataap> I mean something that would install the way Nero installs, for example.
<sharpi> ok - akonadi disabled...now It's time to find some new client
<blaataap> heh I use older version of Thunderbird
<blaataap> annoys me to to end but better looks than the current versions.
<BluesKaj> t-bird is still a viable email client and relatively modern and usable
<blaataap> On Linux the compose window has these grey lines that used to be white and it is so horrendously ugly.
<sharpi> maybe I'm weird but I hate thunderbird - next please ;)
<blaataap> I tried Evolution a while ago and while I think it has technically a very good background
<blaataap> it just looked aweful in KDE with bad proportions and all that.
<sharpi> AAAHH...14.04 please come back !!!
<blaataap> There are no other options (for me). Opera Mail in Windows was very nice if they had developed it, but no Linux version and runs badly in Wine.
<sharpi> now bugs in software center argh...
<blaataap> I really want to just stop living and not have to deal with it anymore :p.
<blaataap> Just cut off all my limbs and be done with it. And end with my head :p.
<sharpi> hey - Can someone open an software center in kde5 and check description text at the top on windows ? Is it something with my installation, or all of descriptions are out from borders and unreadable ;/
<sharpi> i know it's only 2 days after official release but from minutes to minutes I'm finding tons of bugs :/
<blaataap> I've been running 16.04 for weeks now with no problems other than
<blaataap> krunner hardly working
<blaataap> crappy crappy crappy piece of software, really.
<blaataap> it bugged me in kde4 in OpenSUSE and I told the mailinglist and they were all like "ooh it's your fault, you suck too much as a human" and the same problems still exist and they are now worse.
<blaataap> you can only use Krunner if you turn all of its plugins off.
<blaataap> because it will either not work, or it will not register your <enter> keypress if you are too fast.
<sharpi> ...
<blaataap> like "oh there has been an enter, but I was still population my list, so fuck him".
<sharpi> ehh...It's time to give an rest for kde and back to xfce... kde4 was a lot better than that piece of sh*t
<blaataap> in 16.04 I had to always start programs from the command line.
<blaataap> if not from the menuy
<blaataap> menu
<blaataap> well MS-DOS was better too
<blaataap> amazing user experience
<blaataap> everything fast and snappy
<blaataap> no suprises ever
<blaataap> programs never crashed
<sharpi> xDDDD
<blaataap> you always knew what to expect, programs loaded in a matter of seconds if not faster.
<blaataap> the only time anything ever crashed was when you were writing your own interrupt handlers and made a mistake.
<sharpi> nice troll friend ;D
<blaataap> complete control over your boot environment, easy boot menu etc :P.
<blaataap> haha
<sharpi> give me an RoR for MS-DOS and we can talk xD
<blaataap> but it's true.
<blaataap> all of that is true.
<blaataap> ror?
<sharpi> Ruby
<blaataap> oh haha
<BluesKaj> desktop froze after FF used up all my memeory and cpu ...there's a real problem with the API on AMD cpus , because my intel cpu laptop doesn't have that problem
<blaataap> yeah networking was a bird hard :3.
<blaataap> bit
<blaataap> but MS-DOS was the best computing experience I have ever had. And I'm serious.
<kaddi> looks like I dodged a bullet for once then with my intel :p
<BluesKaj> well, on kubuntu 16.04 you did kaddi :-)
<blaataap> there were no worries about the operating system. Ever.
<blaataap> the worst thing was installing stacker.
<blaataap> to turn your 20MB disk into 30MB
<sharpi> ok i must go - cya later ;D
<blaataap> :)
<kaddi> BluesKaj: :) Awesome.. So far the only issue i've had is that it removed kmix but didn't install the new applet for sound control. Easily fixed..
<blaataap> (and only because it slowed the system down, other than that it was painless completely).
<blaataap> ms-dos was a pain-free system with amazing programming environments that are still used today to teach programming.
<BluesKaj> blaataap, ok , but this is kubuntu support, so lets try to stay close to the topic :-)
<blaataap> because otherwise the earth will explode and take every kubuntu lover and non-kubuntu lover alike, with it.
<blaataap> also it will ruin all those people constantly trying to make support requests but not getting through.
<blaataap> I mean the great number of people saying anything else for the last 40 people.
<blaataap> Those poor souls.
<blaataap> 40 minutes*. :p.
<blaataap> Let's all be very silent and not talk about anything else because the non-existent spectators have an issue with us talking.
<BluesKaj> blaataap, the ops are pretty tolerant of offtopic discussiion moist of the time , but if you treat this chat as your personal blog then we might receive a visit and a reminder
<blaataap> if you call that tolerance, I call it terror, and we can agree to disagree ;-).
<BluesKaj> right now I'm testing FF 45.0.2 memory leak and it's serious
<blaataap> you should see how that iko-nia person behaves in #ubuntu.
<blaataap> anyway, I'm off.
<BluesKaj> suspected that it might be the adblocker working overtime on the weather network site due to it's use of flash, java and javascript
<andybrine> Hi Everyone
<andybrine> I wonder if anyone can give me a hand, im not about to chang my icon theme in Kubuntu
<andybrine> I just updated to the latest version
<comradekingu> andybrine, what is the problem?
<BluesKaj> andybrine, system settings Icons> theme tab
<andybrine> I change my icon theme in the themes settings and its not changing
<andybrine> so basically it just shows the basic theme
<andybrine> you now where you select System Settings > Icons ? Can you not change the theme here?
<BluesKaj> andybrine, have you updated and upgraded since upgrading to 16.04?
<d9k_> Hi! I've upgraded to 16.04 (`sudo do-release-upgrade -d` and then with `apt-get dist-upgrade` again (without it X crashed on startup)). Everything works  fine, mostly. Cool kde improvements! I love them! But I can't use my favorite xfce4-terminal terminal emulator now! When I try to run from xfce4-terminal any gui application, for example, doublecmd, it says `doublecmd: cannot connect to X server`.  How to fix the problem?
<andybrine> BlueKaj, I upgraded to 16.04 this morning
<d9k_> Konsole runs gui applications fine as always, but xfce4-terminal can't
<d9k_> xterm runs gui apps too
<andybrine> I have not changed anything since updating
<BluesKaj> andybrine, run sudo apt update && sudo apt full upgrade
<BluesKaj> full-upgrade
<andybrine> BluesKaj, there is a problem with the Google Repo
<andybrine> BluesKaj, it looks like all my repos are still turned off
<d9k_> Oh, excuse me, it's not xfce4-terminal, it's tmux inside it who can't run gui application on 16.04.
<BluesKaj> andybrine,  pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<d9k_> (`cannot connect to X server `)
<andybrine> Here is my pastein: http://pastebin.com/nk6kHARe
<d9k_> Anyone hnow how to fix issue with tmux (`cannot connect to X server`) when trying to run any GUI app from it? It's new issue with 16.04 for me.
<d9k_> *Anyone know
<BluesKaj> andybrine, your repos are fine, altho you have some repos that are commented at the bottom of your list that no longer belong and should be removed
<d9k__> Excuse me, but how to create new mouse gesture in 16.04 UI? `System Settings -> Shortcuts -> Custom Shortcuts`
<pmzt> hi سلام
<Smurphy> Ehlen ...
<Smurphy> Hmmm. So - how can I use the Up/Down keys in kmail2 5.0.3
<Smurphy> Anyonw knows ? They removed it ... *snirf*
<d9k__> Can't get standart mouse gestures working on 16.04  `System Settings -> Shortcuts -> Custom Shortcuts-> Konqueror Gestures`
<d9k__> I'm using right mouse button to draw gesture, nothing happens, just context menu open on right button press.
<d9k__> Must the gestures be enabled somewhere separately?
<d9k__> I mean enabled in some other place in system settings
<d9k_> I found how to enable mouse gestures: `System Settings -> Shortcuts -> Custom Shortcuts` and `Settings` button below, but gestures don't work still. Also `Start the Input Actions daemon on login` option can't remember it's state even when I click 'Apply' button. I check this option, `Apply`, close settings window, open it again and `Start the Input Actions daemon on login` is unchecked again.
<d9k_> mouse gestures on 16.04 seem broken. When I choose `Mouse Button: 3` gestures don't work but context menu shown on right mouse button click works not every time too
<d9k_> There were some errors with system settings now: it crashed. I send error report.
<d9k_> *I sent
<avkutyrev> Добрый день
<d9k_> Also at `System Setting -> Driver manager` there is eternal "Collecting information about your system" message
<BluesKaj> !ru | avkutyrev
<ubottu> avkutyrev: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<avkutyrev> sorry. I can speak english :)
<markslaw> my monitor keeps going blank at seemingly random intervals lately. I've tried changing the settings in power settings, but nothing. screen locking doesn't seem to be in play. what might be happening and how do i correct it?
<BluesKaj> d9k_, that's a bug , which hardware driver?
<avkutyrev> Have a little problem with distr updgrading from 15.04 to 16.04. After sudo do-release-upgrade i get "No new releases found"
<d9k_> BluesKaj, I have nvidia card, but no options are shown, just eternal "Collecting information about your system" message
<BluesKaj> markslaw, uncheck screen locking ..see if that helps
<d9k_> at the top of the driver manager window
<markslaw> BluesKaj: Not it. Already tried.
<d9k_>  BluesKaj, I have the same issue as markslaw with monitor rotated 90 degrees clockwise. Only this monitor glitches. The three monitors connected.
<d9k_> This rotated monitor goes black for a fraction of second, sometimes multiple times in a row
<markslaw> d9k: exactly
<markslaw> It's almost like it's trying to go to a screen saver. There doesn't seem to be anything in system settings to tweak, though.
<d9k_> avkutyrev, use "sudo do-release-upgrade -d". backup your data and settings)
<d9k_> avkutyrev, I think 16.04 is still at development stage (-d flag).
<BluesKaj> avkutyrev, 15.04 is no longer supported . so upgrading 16.04 won't work , you need to do a clean install
<avkutyrev> sudo do-release-upgrade -d  get the same "No new release"
<BluesKaj> d9k_, 16.04 was officially released on thursday
<avkutyrev> I new it :(
<avkutyrev> just as i thought
<BluesKaj> avkutyrev, yes , because the 15.05 repos are longer in service so the package manger doesn't work
<viewer|55267> Hello. Why Kubuntu gives me error when I increase the BCLK of my skylake CPU?
<BluesKaj> 15.04
<d9k_> BluesKaj, mouse gestures on 16.04 seem broken. When I choose `Mouse Button: 3` gestures don't work but context menu doesn't show up every time on right mouse click too. I have multiple monitors.
<BluesKaj> d9k_, sorry I don't use that , so no idea
<avkutyrev> Thank you for support
<d9k_> BluesKaj, thanks, anyway
<BluesKaj> avkutyrev, do a clean install is your best bet
<avkutyrev> I skip clean install for many years. And now i busted :)
<viewer|55267> I get CPU freeze error in new Kubuntu when i increase my CPU's base clock. Any fix for this? works fine in windows and previous Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> avkutyrev, back up your data ,. then do a clean install. That's your best choice.
<viewer|53196> I have a silly question about how to reset the icons in the dock in Kubuntu 16.04 back to that in 15.10. Any help or guidance is greatly appreciated
<BluesKaj> viewer|55267, don't fool with cpu c;locking on new releases
<BluesKaj> open add widgets, icons only taskbar
<viewer|53196> Will try thanks!
<d9k_> ok, I use easystroke package instead of kde native gestures, but it's more slow on reaction :D
<BluesKaj> viewer|53196, also try quicklaunch if you want a launcher rather then use the kmenu
<BluesKaj> then=than
<avkutyrev> BluesKaj: my data stores on separate drives (/home and /multimedia) so i don't need backup ;)
<BluesKaj> avkutyrev, good ,m then just install the 16.04 OS to / partition assuming you have on oe can create one
<BluesKaj> correction : assuming you have one or can create on , avkutyrev
<BluesKaj> uhoh , my KB battery just started dying
<BluesKaj> avkutyrev, also when installing don't forget to set your  /home mountpoint  in partitioning phase and it's bes to use manual paritioning in order to edit the partiotons to the settings you want.
<viewer|65846> bonjour
<viewer|11873> Hi. Anybody have a fix for 16.04LTS using double click on Desktop Icons when Desktop Settings are set to Folder as storage?
<d9k_> I get segfault on tortoisehg run
<d9k_> (16.04) zsh: segmentation fault (core dumped)  thg
<d9k_> meld runs ok
<avkutyrev> BluesKaj: if i mount my existing /home in partitioning stage don't in erase the /home folder i have?
<avkutyrev> BluesKaj: I planed to install 16.04 in / and then mount /home and /multimedia  manually in installed system
<BluesKaj> avkutyrev, yes, and use manual partitioning when you do that
<BluesKaj> avkutyrev, set the /home mountpoint to save the data and so that your clean install doesn't install a new /home on / .
<d9k_> KWin: Right-Click on header, `Window Shortcut...`. Sometimes context menu remains on screen, even after application close. KWin --replace helps
<d9k_> *kwin --replace
<d9k_> (16.04 bug)
<avkutyrev> BluesKaj: and if i set /home mountpoint while installation won't it make duplicate existing default folders in home user folder??
<antivirgear> I have some kind of connection issue with firefox which never happened before on WINDOWS! Sometimes the pages wont load or more. Is it me or a typical linux firefox issue?
<antivirgear> Normally, I have cfos speed installed, kinda TCP/IP Optimizer with Trafic Monitor... something similar for that available?
<JKLs> hello together
<JKLs> I am having problems with the discover/muon paket manager: I try to search for pakets with the search bar at the upper right corner but I can't find any
<JKLs> I don't know what I am doing wrong :(
<BluesKaj> avkutyrev, not if you set the mountpoint on your existing /home partition, all you are doing is saving the /home dir on that partition
<avkutyrev> BluesKaj: So when i'm installing the system, while partition stage i will set the moutnpoint /home to /dev/sda7 (existing partition with my data from present system) and it will save all data there?? I have nor to delete  hidden folders with settings from user folder?
<user|12827> hi
<tytan> Hello everyone,
<tytan> I tried to install Kubuntu 16.04 in the latest version of VirtualBox but it doesn't start KDE. All I get is a CLI. When I type "startx" KDE just crashes
<viewer|19502> Discover: Could not download packages :(
<citizen_> so after the drunkin install of kubuntu 16.04 last night and the few glitchs after that. this morning on a fresh boot it seems to be working decently.
<citizen_> any tips or tricks for a first time kde (plasma) user
<nmdanny>     /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER nmdanny hreyjdhrfzuj
<nmdanny>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER nmdanny hreyjdhrfzuj
<viewer|19502> why my Discover cannot download packages?
<nmdanny> is it possible to make it in firefox so: when I middleclick a url/suggestion in the address bar, it does not switch to the new tab?
<user|42867> hy people
<user|42867> some question
<user|42867> my computer , get 8 gb ram and 1 to of disk
<user|42867> whats configuration of this ?
<yeehi> Any idea when the new Plasma will appear in Kubuntu backports?
<d9k_> There was severe screen flickering and it stopped when I set up refresh rate of all my three monitors to the same value.
<citizen_> software dont install from the kubuntu software discover place
<d9k_> *There was severe screen flickering of one monitor.
<citizen_> how can i take plex from the lost and found tab on the start menu and place it into the multimedia section?
<citizen_> kubuntu 16.04
#kubuntu 2016-04-24
<_0xbadc0de> msg NickServ identify _0xbadc0de KaOsTh30ry
<Unit193> Might want to change that now, and sadly you were even already identified.
<_0xbadc0de> I know
<_0xbadc0de> I just did it for the trollz
<_0xbadc0de> lol
<_0xbadc0de> not my real pw
<goddard> any way to improve performance of KDE
<goddard> my laptop runs hotter then when running unity for example
<WitherSlick> Hey guys, my desktop widgets aren't working properly on a fresh install of 16.04
<WitherSlick> any tips?
<geoffm> I just installed kubuntu 16.04. so far so good, but I can't find a widget to inhibit automatic screensaver
<geoffm> anyone knows of something? I tried all the keywords I could think of
<geoffm> hmm this battery and brightness widget has this "enable power management" toggle. maybe that does it
<Engi> Hello, is this where I can ask for help with Kubuntu?
<krytarik> Engi: Yes.
<Engi> Okay, well, I'm using Kubuntu 14.04 with three monitors. One of them has a native resolution of 2560x1080 and it isn't available as an option. I'm using nvidia 304.131 video drivers. I've tried to get this to work using cvt, and xrandr newmode and addmode, but I get an error BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<Engi> I'm also dual booting Win10 and it supports it just fine on this hardware. Is there anything I can try to get it to work on this resolution?
<Engi> Am I doing something wrong? Should I go look somewhere else?
<WitherSlick> <Engi> Am I doing something wrong? Should I go look somewhere else?
<WitherSlick> what do you mean? I just joined and missed the first part of that convo
<Engi> Sorry, I posted my problem earlier and haven't gotten a reply for about 15 minutes. I can repost.
<WitherSlick> go ahead
<Engi> Okay, well, I'm using Kubuntu 14.04 with three monitors. One of them has a native resolution of 2560x1080 and it isn't available as an option. I'm using nvidia 304.131 video drivers. I've tried to get this to work using cvt, and xrandr newmode and addmode, but I get an error BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<Engi> I'm also dual booting Win10 and it supports it just fine on this hardware. Is there anything I can try to get it to work on this resolution?
<WitherSlick> I was really hoping I could help, but I actually have no idea on that one man. Good luck finding an answer, I'd try the Kubuntu users mailing list.
<Engi> Kubuntu users mailing list... Ill go look for that
<Engi> Thank you much!
<telegram> <@athoneycutt>: kubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<telegram> <@athoneycutt>: kubuntu users mailing list
<Engi> Should I just send my issue to that address?
<telegram> <@athoneycutt>: yea tell users about your issue
<telegram> <@athoneycutt>: someone might know more then we do
<Engi> alright, thank you!
<WitherSlick> No problem mate :) hope you get it figured out.
<telegram> <@athoneycutt>: I've not had any issues with monitors  though mine stop at 1920x1080
<telegram> <@athoneycutt>: nvidia driver might be the issue
<Engi> I've tried it with the software drivers (non nvidia) and the max didn't go past 1920x1080. That's all I know
<chaoz> hello does anyone know how to fix kwin crashing every 5 seconds i think its a setting or something but im also having plasma problems on my second monitor. i have a amd 5450 and i know the driver should be working right im on 16.04.
<coder25> I just  reinstalled Kubuntu 14.04 this time without LVM. I believe some app is verifying the system is up to date and slowing things down. The disk usage light is on. How can I stop this?
<coder25> Rephrase: I completed the reinstall yesterday. Today the system sometimes is slow with the disk usage light on. ???
<coder25> Rephrase 2:  The original install was LVM, with /boot as a separate partition, only very small, and the boot partition was full, old kernels of Linux could not be removed. Knoppix 7.4 refused to see the LVM partition. The new install without LVM has everything in one partition except a 2nd partition for the swap file.
<coder25> I just configured Muon to not show notifications of available updates.
<Khaotic> any idea why i cant get to my desktop when i log in?
<Khaotic> i just get a blank screen
<lmh1> hi
<lmh1> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/x86-64 bits do any have troble with this?
<viewer|84326> hi good morning
<DavyCrockett> Hello friend
<pierre_> Hello too
<viewer|84326> the colors of the desktop environment are completely wrong, kubuntu 16.04 64bit
<viewer|84326> others have the same problem?
<viewer|84326> xrender color good
<viewer|84326> opengel 2.0 and opengl 3.1 color wrong
<viewer|33846> Ok now, I uninstalled the driver oibaf
<Khaotic> i accidently removed left click opens desktop menu. how do i readd it?
<Khaotic> and the launcher wont open for me
<Perlin> goodmorning
<Perlin> I have multiple pc that have trouble installing Kubuntu 16.04. After fist boot, Plasma craches, all shell packages are missing. What to do?
<Perlin> Also in Virtualbox i get this message, with and without 3d acceleration.
<Khaotic> so when ever i try to open anything it opens the immediately closes
<rohan> hi. i have kubuntu 16.04 on a laptop that has nvidia+intel card. I have disabled the nvidia card using nvidia-prime,
<rohan> but after disabling the nvidia card, i lost all the desktop effects
<rohan> is there a way to keep them enabled and yet disable nvidia?
<rohan> it used to work fine on 15.10 but with bumblebee
<jubo2> Hiya and thanks thanks for the great OS
<jubo2> I got a keyboard problem that exhibits sometimes
<jubo2> I tried rebooting but that didn't help
<jubo2> I gonna anyways reinstall this Kubuntu16.04 in a little while
<jubo2> this system is even called -tmp
<lordievader> jubo2: Could you tred into some more details? A keyboard problem can be anything.
<jubo2> that much of a tmp solution
<jubo2> lordievader: well.. I get wrong chars when I hit ctrl-key combinations
<lordievader> Since when do ctrl + key combo produce output?
<jubo2> ok alt gr + key
<jubo2> seems to be only in browser window btw
<lordievader> Ah, sounds like a locale issue.
<jubo2> In irc it works
<lordievader> Hmm, does the browser use a different locale?
<jubo2> I dunno. How do I check?
<lordievader> Spit through the settings, I suppose.
<jubo2> I gonna go ask in #firefox
<nicofrand> hi
<lordievader> o/
<nicofrand> Is there any known issue with 16.04 and large files copy ? I can't copy (the disk does not respond anymore) any really big file like 11Gio, with 12Go RAM, and my RAM seems fine. If i split the file in 2, it's OK.
<anas> Hello, i have a project that collects temprutature, i use the waterproof w1 that goes in the Pi using RJ45, I CANT get any readings from /sys/bus/devices/w1 i loaded moduels (w1_therm, w1_gpio) and done everhting
<anas> nothing helped
<anas> i dunno if am searcing the right way cuz everyone who made such project just dont uses rj45
<anas> any advice is really appreciated
<Smurphy> nicofrand: Weird. Which filesystem are you using ?
<jubo2> so irc and shell see the keyboard just fine
<jubo2> but FireFox and Chromium both exhibit the borked keymap situation
<jubo2> works also in LibreOffice
<jubo2> just the browsers seem affected by the bug or whatevs it is
<jubo2> needs som help..
<jubo2> I get withdrawal from wikiditing
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Smurphy> Morning
<jubo2> Hiya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi jubo2, Smurphy
<jubo2> weird bug is making typing impossible in web browser(s)
<jubo2> I have no idea what's wrong. In irc, shell, LibreOffice etc. the keyboard works. as. expected.
<BluesKaj> that's a new one, never heard of that before...no clue
<Smurphy> jubo2: tried another browser ? Or is just chrome affected ?
<jubo2> I should prlly just grab the files and reinstall clean from the post release
<jubo2> Smurphy: FireFox exhibits same problem
<jubo2> nope
<jubo2> Is a problem with some javascript on wikivoyage.org
<jubo2> coz in other browser tabs the keyboard works just
<jubo2> fine
<jubo2> I go bug the people at #wikimedia-tech
<nicofrand> Smurphy: xfs
<Smurphy> nicofrand: Hmmm. Any chance you could create a ext4fs for testing purposes ?
<Smurphy> xfs should be able to handle it, but apparently it does not ;}
<nicofrand> Smurphy: I'll try and come back. In the meantime, is there any way I can ensure this is related to xfs ? I do not know in which log to look for or even what to look for
<nicofrand> Smurphy: I've got another formatted in ext4, would that be OK to test with it ? Or does it have to be with the exact same disk ?
<Smurphy> yes. Sure
<Smurphy> Check out what "dmesg" tells you -> Kernel ring buffer. it should mention something.
<Smurphy> (Was having lunch. Sorry).
<nicofrand> it is fine :)
<nicofrand> I'll begin by trying with the other disk using ext4 then
<Smurphy> ok.
<nicofrand> Smurphy: well that's weird, doing the same thing than before (that I tried several times), nothing wrong happens. I am creating a virtual machine with VirtualBox in parallel, maybe having less memory changes the ouput ?
<Smurphy> yep. Can be.
<Smurphy> I will have to leave... :} Sorry. Family comes first ;)
<nicofrand> of course, thanks for the help !
<nicofrand> I'll ask again if I reproduce the issue :)
<steve-_-1> hi all. excuse my ignorance, but what's the keyboard shortcut in kubuntu 16.04 to start the launcher? I found this, but it looks unsolved? https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=89&t=39073&sid=806d57dcca6cd252658c3265af0a230c&start=75
<addtru> Hi everybody!  I am trying a fresh install of kubuntu 16.04.  I can not configure the pppoe connection.  Pppoeconf returns :  command not found
<addtru> I am using kubuntu for some yearsnow, but it is fitted time to encounter this
<BluesKaj> addtru, in network manager?
<addtru> In terminal
<BluesKaj> try network manager
<addtru> I was trying aa usual sudo pppoeconf
<mparillo> steve-_-1: I use alt-F1
<BluesKaj> addtru, install pppoeconf , it's not installed by default
<steve-_-1> mparillo: should that be working in vmware on osx? opens a osx system preference here
<mparillo> Sorry, I missed that part. That said, it does work on VMware Player on Win7, even before I sudo apt install open-vm-tools-desktop
<steve-_-1> mparillo: ok got it. it's alt fn F1 on osx / vmware.
<steve-_-1> I guess there's already a bug for the "last checked xxx milliseconds ago" bug?
<nicofrand> Smurphy: if you come back : I got the same issue again,  here is what dmesg displayed : https://framabin.org/?24ede0faa66685cd#vjKBRPKmL4Xza8ab1EUJ1noVjVRin9i4JnTkszHZ/T4= (sdb is in an external USB-plugged box)
<swipe> Hi, anyone here use Konversation? If so (if you haven't changed it) could you tell me what your default font and size is in Settings\`Configure Konversation\Interface\font?
<polaris> swipe: Noto Sans 10
<BluesKaj> swipe, I'm on a big screeen tv/monitor, dejavu sans 16
<BluesKaj> sitting 3M away
<addtru> Package pppoeconf is missing from kubuntu 16.04 live cd.  Because of that I cannot configure my internet connection
<addtru> Anybody knows somehign about that, please?
<addtru> encountered some other problems too, during install
<addtru> I would have loved to use plasma 5.5. but for now i will stick to the ugly unity
<BluesKaj> addtru, then use the network manager, tempoarily to eatablish an internet connection to install pppoeconf
<addtru> I did try that, but did not manage to establish a connection.  I am using linux since 2008, but i am not a geek
<BluesKaj> addtru, you're stuck with Unity? Then you installed Ubuntu , not Kubuntu
<addtru> No, i am installing ubuntu just now, as we speak
<addtru> because kubuntu did not work for me, and this is my main computer
<addtru> so I must make it fucntional
<BluesKaj> then go ask in #ubuntu
<addtru> ubuntu will be just a temporary solution until i figure it out
<addtru> it is weird not to find ppoe package
<addtru> never happened to me
<addtru> until now
<BluesKaj> addtru, well network manager should work if you have an ethernet/cable connection to your router/modem
<addtru> BluesKaj I do not have a router, just a modem for my fiberlink
<addtru> I know that on a router the ethernet is configured automatically
<addtru> anyway, thank you very much, BluesKaj
<steve-_-1> is the update checker bug known?
<BluesKaj> the modem can be configured with network manager and ethernet, I did it a while back before my router arrived , but the modem had an ethernet port , does yours?
<BluesKaj> had=has
<addtru> yes it has 4 ethernet ports
<addtru> must restart, my ubuntu install is now ready.
<BluesKaj> so it's also a router
<swipe> polaris: thanks
<polaris> swipe: did it help?
<swipe> polaris: yes, thanks
<markslaw> i think i have the wrong video driver, but device manager doesn't seem to want to allow me to change anything. i'm running kubuntu 16. how can I correct this without reinstalling the entire o/s?
<BluesKaj> markslaw, run lspci | grep VGA , to find your gpu, for starters
<markslaw> that's the thing. it returns something that i'm pretty darned sure isn't installed: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD/ATI] Cedar [Radeon HD 5000/6000/7350/8350 Series]
<markslaw> when I start device manager, it just sits there saying "collecting information about your system" and does nothing. Everything is greyed out except "defaults."
<markslaw> how can I get it to actually find what's attached?
<BluesKaj> markslaw, so it does stop loading and show a list, but greyed out?
<markslaw> nope. just sits there
<BluesKaj> markslaw, the Radeon HD 5000/6000/7350/8350 Series is you audio chip...makes no sense if you did lspci | grep VGA in the konsole
<BluesKaj> markslaw, pastebin the output of lspci
<markslaw> pastebin?
<BluesKaj> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<markslaw> BluesKah: i'm having a bit of trouble figuring out how to paste a screen shot here.
<BluesKaj> markslaw, not here, copy and paste the output from the konsole here, http://paste.kde.org , then copy the resulting url and paste it in here
<markslaw> https://paste.kde.org/poooyhebk
<BluesKaj> markslaw, ok now the output of lspci
<markslaw> https://paste.kde.org/ppvkbnwjb
<markslaw> BluesJaj: still there?
<KuroTonno> Salve, ho un problema con l'installazione di kubuntu, posso chiedere a voi?
<prof7bit> hallo! Ist dieser Bug seit einem halben Jahr falsch einsortiert? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/1522431 Seit Monaten teste ich 16.04 und es hat geheißen man wäre froh über jegliche Bugmeldungen durch die unerschrockenen Tester, jedoch wurde versäumt mitzuuteilen *WO* man die gefundenen Bugs denn nun  melden soll, der oben genannte Bug wurde anscheinend noch nicht mal gesichtet und einsortiert, wahrscheinlich weil
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1522431 in Ubuntu Translations "Kubuntu German "Haftnotizen" Color chooser translation typo" [Undecided,New]
<prof7bit> [24.04.16 15:34] <prof7bit> ich ihn mangels besserem Wissen in irgendeine falsche Ecke gepostet habe in der keiner nachsieht :-(
<BluesKaj> markslaw,  open the konsole and do, sudo apt install inxi , then after it's done , run inxi -Fxx, copy and paste that to http://paste.kde.org
<prof7bit> [24.04.16 15:35] <prof7bit> seit einem halben Jahr grinst mich jetzt dieser Tippfehler an und ich weiß nicht wem oder wie ich bescheid sagen soll
<BluesKaj> !it KuroTonno
<KuroTonno> Salve
<KuroTonno> BluesKaj:
<BluesKaj> !it | KuroTonno
<ubottu> KuroTonno: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<BluesKaj> !de | prof7bit
<ubottu> prof7bit: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<KuroTonno> Ok, sorry, i've some problem with the installer of kubuntu 16.04, can I ask you for some help?
<BluesKaj> KuroTonno, ok, what's your problem?
<markslaw> https://paste.kde.org/pglytfx7r
<KuroTonno> The instal disk show kubuntu logo for 5 minute and after that it show me a login console, no GUI :-/ what can I do?
<prof7bit> ubottu: ok, I will translate: The bug I postet seems to have been put into the wrong category because nobody has even noticed it yet despite it beeing there for months already. They said the early testers of 16.04 should report bugs but it was not told *where* exactly they should be reported. Now I found a bug in the translation and don't know whom I should tell about it or how.
<ubottu> prof7bit: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<prof7bit> ubottu: hättest mir das vielleicht gleich zu beginn sagen können :-(
<ubottu> prof7bit: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KuroTonno> I've try to verify the disk image right now and the disk doesn't have error :-/
<BluesKaj> markslaw, sudo modprobe xserver-xorg-video-radeon , if the driver loads there won't be any out put.
<markslaw> https://paste.kde.org/p7hg5kebv
<BluesKaj> prof7bit, report the bug by clicking on help in dolphin then choose "Report Bug"
<KuroTonno> Ok, i will try with the ubuntu italian irc channel, tnx :)
<BluesKaj> markslaw, sudo modprobe xserver-xorg-video-ati
<markslaw> https://paste.kde.org/pjqx95zvv
<BluesKaj> markslaw, use sudo
<prof7bit> markslaw: this seems to report bugs against upstream directly, shouldn't users report bugs to their distribution (kubuntu) instead, especially if it is a beta release of the distribution?
<BluesKaj> prof7bit, upgrade to 16.04 official release, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<markslaw> same result as from a # prompt.
<BluesKaj> markslaw, ok sudo apt install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<prof7bit> BluesKaj: I am on 16.04 since December already. They said they welcome early testers but unfortunately they failed to tell anybody where to actually report bugs about it :-(
<BluesKaj> prof7bit, launchpad
<prof7bit> BluesKaj: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/1522431
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1522431 in Ubuntu Translations "Kubuntu German "Haftnotizen" Color chooser translation typo" [Undecided,New]
<markslaw> https://paste.kde.org/p5gskxypw
<BluesKaj> or #kubuntu-devel
<prof7bit> BluesKaj: is this the wrong category? How do I find the correct category in the myriad of different sections of Launchpad bugtrackers?
<BluesKaj> markslaw, no need to be root just use sudo the next time , now sudo apt install xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<BluesKaj> prof7bit,  https://bugs.kde.org/
<prof7bit> I mean its just a stupid typo in the translation, just two letters, probably fixed within only a fewe seconds, If I only could find a place where I can talk to some german KDE translatersor maybe even ask how to do it myself.
<prof7bit> BluesKaj: so does this mean there is no communication from Ubuntu to KDE upstream (anymore?) and I should not file KDE bugs to Ubuntu anymore?
<markslaw> blueskaj: got disconnected momentarily. still there?
<BluesKaj> prof7bit, Kubuntu is now supported by Blue Systems, the url i posted the place to make sure the bug gets attention
<BluesKaj> markslaw, yup, still here
<markslaw> so if i'm reading the output of the terminal correctly, I already have the drivers installed. why can
<markslaw> 'why can't i switch to the right one in device manager?
<markslaw> the monitor has been dropping to black intermittently for a few seconds at a time. this has to be because it doesn't have the right driver loaded, right? how can I switch to the right driver without reinstalling everything again?
<BluesKaj> markslaw, the driver manager is bubggy , set up your graphics settings in system settings>display&Monitor>compositor
<akik> both driver manager and software center buggy :(
<markslaw> okay, what do i change there?
<WitherSlick> akik, oh my god it's not just me
<WitherSlick> the driver manager wont even load the root permission request
<BluesKaj> markslaw, have you upgated and upgraded since your install?
<WitherSlick> and just keeps "searching" forever
<BluesKaj> updated even
<akik> WitherSlick: you can not search anything from the software center?
<WitherSlick> let me check
<markslaw> http://imgur.com/gallery/JjzFTL9/new
<BluesKaj> wit the driver manager is awol
<BluesKaj> WitherSlick,^
<markslaw> the install was just two days ago, so i'm pretty current
<BluesKaj> no matter there may be fixes in repos
<WitherSlick> ill try that markslaw, also akiki can't search the software center either
<BluesKaj> WitherSlick, akik markslaw , sudo apt update && sudo apt full upgrade ...please
<BluesKaj> er full-upgrade
<WitherSlick> https://i.sli.mg/bQA3zZ.png same settings markslaw
<tytan> Hello, I wanted to install KDE Plasma 5.6 from the official kubuntu backports ppa but apt fails to use it. what's happening there? =O
<WitherSlick> ill do that blueskaj
<BluesKaj> tytan, 5.6 isn't fully available , there's only one package
<tytan> how do you know? ^^
<tytan> I don't mean to troll. I just want to learn things =)
<BluesKaj> I checked it this norning ,the full 5.6 won't be available for a while tytan
<WitherSlick> https://paste.kde.org/p9flvac4i
<WitherSlick> done BluesKaj
<WitherSlick> nothing updated
<BluesKaj> maybe not until 16.10m tytan
<tytan> Ok, do you think KDE Plasma will get updated to 5.6 in Kubuntu 16.04 LTS in the future? Maybe in Kubuntu 16.04.1 LTS?
<BluesKaj> perhaps , but I haven't heard any reports about it being included in any point releases yet, it's early days
<tytan> So if I want constant updates I should check out rolling release distros like arch? ^^
<markslaw> mark@mark-desktop:~$ sudo apt update && sudo apt full upgrade
<markslaw> [sudo] password for mark:
<markslaw> Ign:1 cdrom://Kubuntu 15.10 _Wily Werewolf_ - Release amd64 (20151021) wily InRelease
<markslaw> Hit:2 cdrom://Kubuntu 15.10 _Wily Werewolf_ - Release amd64 (20151021) wily Release
<markslaw> Hit:4 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<BluesKaj> tytan, I won't give advice about other distros
<markslaw> mark@mark-desktop:~$ sudo apt update && sudo apt full upgrade
<markslaw> [sudo] password for mark:
<markslaw> Ign:1 cdrom://Kubuntu 15.10 _Wily Werewolf_ - Release amd64 (20151021) wily InRelease
<markslaw> Hit:2 cdrom://Kubuntu 15.10 _Wily Werewolf_ - Release amd64 (20151021) wily Release
<markslaw> Hit:4 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<markslaw> Hit:5 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates InRelease
<BluesKaj> MacLeod, sorry , sudo apt full-upgrade , I forgot the dash
<BluesKaj> markslaw,^
<BluesKaj> !flood |markslaw
<ubottu> markslaw: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<markslaw> since everything seems up to date, what do i have to do to get the video driver to change to the correct one?
<tytan> Do you know if there is an official page showing the system requirements for Kubuntu 16.04 LTS? I still have a ThinkPad T61 and I'm thinking about installing it on it.
<BluesKaj> markslaw, it is installed
<markslaw> okay, so why is the screen dropping to black intermittently? if it's not the driver, what could it be?
<BluesKaj> markslaw, try removing the xserver-xorg-video-ati driver
<markslaw> apt-get remove?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> with sudo, not root
<markslaw> okay, let's give it a shot.
<BluesKaj> then you may have to reboot
<markslaw> that was the next question. see you on the flip
<BluesKaj> ty I have 16.04 on my lenovo G500 laptop, runs great
<BluesKaj> ty^
<BluesKaj> he's gone
<markslaw> i'm back
<BluesKaj> so no black screens or drops
<markslaw> driver manager still greys everything out and i'm still dipping to black intermittently. this is not good
<BluesKaj> ma forget about driver manager for now it's being worked on it's broken
<BluesKaj> markslaw,^
<markslaw> so it seems.
<markslaw> any other thoughts other than another reinstall?
<markslaw> or would reinstalling do any good?
<BluesKaj> I wonder if the fglrx driver will work with your gpu ..ati. is such a difficult brand to match up drivers
<markslaw> how do i get it?
<markslaw> you suggested earlier that I tweak the compositor. the screenshot is at http://imgur.com/gallery/JjzFTL9/new. what do i need to tweak there, if anything?
<Smurphy> nicofrand: You using a USB disk ???
<Smurphy> I don't have issues copying 50Gb image on my external disk. ext4FS.
<BluesKaj> markslaw, try the OpenGL3.1
<markslaw> okay. do I need to reboot now?
<user__> Hi, when I install kubuntu 16.04 , I did not find ZFS file system , why ?
<user__> I can't  choose ZFS as file system for root.
<soee> uhm
<BluesKaj> markslaw, any notice popup after changing to 3.1?
<markslaw> not so far. should I reboot, I wonder
<BluesKaj> markslaw, no reboot needed
<soee> user__: maybe read through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Reference/ZFS
<markslaw> okay. now let's try something, streaming video, which usually caused it
<BluesKaj> markslaw, forget the fglrx driver, it's not suitable from what i found on the forums
<soee> !zfs
<ubottu> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<markslaw> so far so good. could it REALLY  have been that simple?!
<user__> Is possible install KUbuntu with ZFS as file System for root ?
<BluesKaj> markslaw, sometimes it is
<soee> BluesKaj: when it comes to OpenGL 3.1 Martin said once that not all animations are supported when using it - just a note from my side
<soee> he suggested to use 2.0 :)
<soee> user__: i have no idea, if there is not such filesystem in installer
<soee> user__: maybe try to ask on #ubuntu
<user__> ok , thanks
<markslaw> just dropped to black again. not good. any other ideas/
<BluesKaj> soee, yeah , but 3.1 is worth trying when the screen drops to black intermittently, not gonna worry about a some animations in that situation
<aguitel> dolphin take long time to delete or move files , nautilus do it right
<soee> BluesKaj: true
<WitherSlick> Any word on getting the Driver Manager to worK?
<soee> WitherSlick: there is a bug report on launchapd
<WitherSlick> Oh cool
<BluesKaj> markslaw, nope, other than checking your monitor connections
<soee> shadeslayer: suggested to run some command do debug it, one moment
<markslaw> so would another clean install do any good, do you think/
<markslaw> or should i revert back to 15.10?
<soee> WitherSlick: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-driver-manager/+bug/1530523
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1530523 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "kcm_driver_manager: Infinitely shows Collecting information" [High,Incomplete]
<BluesKaj> nop point markslaw wait for the debug command that soee is gonna provide for the driver manager
<BluesKaj> markslaw, guess not that's about nvidia
<BluesKaj> above
<markslaw> could it be that the video card itself is dying and that's what's causing the headaches?
<soee> markslaw: you ant latets nvidia drivers to be installed ?
<soee> *you want
<BluesKaj> markslaw, I don't see how the driver manager is going to solve your problem since it lists only available drivers of which you have 2 choices, the radeon or the ati , May removbe the radeom and install the ati , this time
<BluesKaj> correction: maybe remove the radeon and install the ati
<BluesKaj> it won't hurt to try
<WitherSlick> BluesKaj: I run an intel setup, and the driver manager allows me to use propriatary firmware for microcode, which seems to improve my performance
<WitherSlick> it worked fine in KDE 15.10
<WitherSlick> Kubuntu I mean
<WitherSlick> brb
<soee> !package amd64-microcode
<soee> WitherSlick: got installed: amd64-microcode ?
<markslaw> once more with feeling...
<markslaw> and we're dipping to dark again.
<markslaw> has to be the video card, doesn't it/
<soee> markslaw: got installed: amd64-microcode ?
<markslaw> don't know. how can i tell?
<soee> apt-cache policy amd64-microcode
<markslaw> got it
<soee> markslaw: installed ?
<BluesKaj> don't see how the cpu enhannsement is gonna help, but I could be wrong
<BluesKaj> enhancement even
<markslaw> it's installed. has been. now what?
<markslaw> i keep coming back to the card itself dying. what would the symptoms be?
<BluesKaj> markslaw, I had a nvidia card that just quit, there was no inyernittenyt blackouts or anything like that ..btw did you check your pc and monitor conncts...I have to ask
<BluesKaj> connects
<BluesKaj> i need more light again ...suddenly very dark ....rain clouds
<markslaw> BluesKaj: I disconnected and reconnected the monitor this morning, as well as removing and reinstalling the card itself. If it was a connection issue, that should have cleared it.
<BluesKaj> ok markslaw have to cover the bases
<dbrom> hello all installing a 32 bit version of 14.04 and not able to get flash to run right. meaning that i install the plugin and it still doesnt work
<BluesKaj> dbrom, is your pc 32 bit?
<akik> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-discover/+bug/1570551
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1570551 in plasma-discover (Ubuntu) "FFe: Merge plasma-discover 5.6.2-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<akik> a comment wondering about merging that one week before release
<dbrom> yes its 32 bt
<dbrom> i installed the flashplugin-installer at this point
<BluesKaj> look in you package manager and in stall th freshplayer plugin
<BluesKaj> dbrom,^
<dbrom> it does appear when i search for it and conanical is enabled
<BluesKaj> it should
<dbrom> i know it should
<dbrom> Thats why I am here
<BluesKaj> freshplayer-pepperflash
<markslaw> bluekaj: I just opened up the computer and found that I have a radeon 5450 video card. I installed the driver using apt-get. Since this doesn't specify a praticular card, I'm guessing that this is pretty generic.
<BluesKaj> it's in the muliverse repos
<BluesKaj> markslaw, which driver did you install ?
<dbrom> ok, its installed o when I go to run a flash game it says your adobe flash is out of date
<nicofrand> Smurphy: no, it's a hard disk inside a Icy Box (with RAID etc., but I don't use it)
<markslaw> apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<markslaw> is there a command for a more specific driver/
<BluesKaj> markslaw, finally found the driver recommended for your card, sudo apt install xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<markslaw> xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu set to manually installed. What does this mean and how do i do it?
<BluesKaj> markslaw, remove the ati or radeon, whichever driver you just installed
<BluesKaj> or both then install the amdgpu
<markslaw> then apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu, right?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> with sudo
<markslaw> reboot after?
<BluesKaj> yes
<markslaw> okay. just rebooted. let's see how it works now..
<BluesKaj> markslaw, that's an older card, but still a a decent one
<markslaw> as long as it works..
<BluesKaj> yup
<markslaw> so if i was right and it was the driver that was mismatched, the glitching should stop. keep your fingers crossed and thanks.
<BluesKaj> it was difficult to find the right info for that card , but ti think that's the right one, markslaw
<markslaw> we'll know in a few minutes. here's hoping.
<dbrom> BluesKaj: I have installed adobe flash but the browser still says that its out of date
<BluesKaj> dbrom,  install browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<markslaw> it's been stable for the last 10 minutes or so, and so i'm a happy camper. of course, now that I type that...
<markslaw> thanks again!
<BluesKaj> no intermittent X dropouts ?
<markslaw> not since i rebooted after installing the driver
<BluesKaj> no flickering ?
<markslaw> nada
<bodom> Hi there! Did somebody already tried 16.04? Did it improve stability?
<BluesKaj> improve stability over what?
<bodom> BluesKaj: over 15.10
<BluesKaj> bodom, it's officially released , all kinds of users have installed it
<bodom> BluesKaj: great, my chances of getting some feedback are improving :) Are you one of them?
<BluesKaj> it's a new release, expect a few bugs ...don't poll, you have to try it for yourself
<bodom> BluesKaj: I am not understanding. Is it considered bad price to ask other user's opinion on a new release?
<BluesKaj> bodom , I can't compare i haeb't used 15,10 since 2 weeks after it was released , been using Xenial since then
<bodom> BluesKaj: What do you use it for?
<BluesKaj> mostly as my media server, irc and surfing
<Maxiride> ehya, got a problem with Dolphin and a samba share. It keeps asking me for usr and pwd even if they are correct. Via windows I can access it without problems using the same account credentials.
<Maxiride> what's wrong with dolphin then?
<bodom> BluesKaj: you are lucky :) For such narrow needs, you are unlikely to experience any problem.
<BluesKaj> bodom, I'm a home user ...retired
<BluesKaj> Maxiride, make sure the dir that you want to connect to is shared by your user
<Maxiride> BluesKaj: yep my user is allowed to access it. Got the administration panel of the NAS (where the samba share live) open now
<bodom> BluesKaj: I've been using Kubuntu from 10.10 to 15.04. Then when 15.10 came out, I decided to move away: too many problems. But I am still interested on the project and looking to move back to it, that's why I am asking for other user's feedback once in a while :)
<Maxiride> bodom: I've used 15.10 almost since it's release. Indeed there were some bugs but it was usable - for me -. Upgraded to xenial yesterday, everything works fine so far
<bodom> Maxiride: thank you for feedback. Did the upgrade keep your setting/preferences?
<BluesKaj> bodom, if you are having problems on the job, afaik 16.04 solves a lot of the 15.10 troubles, that's all i can tell you. There some graophics proibs with ati/amd gpus
<Maxiride> bodom: yes, all of them. If something has changed I've yet to notice it.
<Maxiride> BluesKaj: I could also enable a NFS access, but I've never used it and don't know how to access it via dolphin
<Maxiride> if I type nfs://ip it gives me a mount error
<Maxiride> Could not mount device.
<Maxiride> The reported error was:
<Maxiride> Failed to mount /share/1000/Backup_Federico
<bodom> Maxiride: that's a good start :) The KDE4->5 upgrade in 15.10 washed everything away. Do you know is there are still unported kde4 appas around? I i can remember correctly kmymoney, k3b, kgpg and many more were still kde4 in 15.10
<Maxiride> bodom: can't tell.. I use a base install of kubuntu without the apps
<Maxiride> so I don't have any of them installed
<Maxiride> actually I don't have cd reader for k3b ^^
<equinox_> who know a command to retrieve information from a wavfile, like samplerate, length,... ?
<bodom> Maxiride: oh. You are lucky too then :D In my experience, basic/simple installs rarely give troubles :)
<BluesKaj> what error message do you receive when trying to connect?
<BluesKaj> Maxiride,^
<bodom> equinox_: did you try mplayer?
<bodom> equinox_: it usually given a lot of info before starting playback
<equinox_> no I don't even know it;
<Maxiride> BluesKaj:  no one, just the login window pop up again. I'm googling to find where samba logs are kept in the system
<equinox_> I don't want a player
<equinox_> I need to retrieve information on 68.000 wavfile
<bodom> equinox_: if i can remember correctly, it has an option to only give info and do not play
<equinox_> using a player will be too long I guess
<equinox_> interesting
<BluesKaj> equinox_, amarok has plugins for file info
<bodom> equinox_: mplayer -vo null -ao null -frames 0 -identify filename.way
<Maxiride> BluesKaj:  via terminal I have this error
<Maxiride> >sudo smbclient -L 192.168.1.70/Backup_Federico
<Maxiride> WARNING: The "syslog" option is deprecated
<Maxiride> Enter root's password:
<Maxiride> Server does not support EXTENDED_SECURITY  but 'client use spnego = yes and 'client ntlmv2 auth = yes'
<Maxiride> session setup failed: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<Maxiride> sorry for that, didn't knew that copy\paste automatically send the message in konversation
<akik> equinox_: have you tried ffprobe or avprobe?
<BluesKaj> Maxiride, try nusing the dolphin network/add network folder option
<bodom> Maxiride: it looks like it is a security level incompatibility. I can have the server support better security (better) or have your client accept a lower security level.
<bodom> s/I/you/
<equinox_> akik, that's exactly what I want ! thank
<Maxiride> bodom: I'm at home so I could accept a lower security level
<Maxiride> regarding the server accepting an higher security level I wouldn't know where to start to modify it
<Maxiride> Using the add network folder option doesn't work as well
<BluesKaj> Maxiride,  what error?
<Maxiride> "Unable to connect to server.  Please check your settings and try again." using the windows network folder option
<Maxiride> I could give a try also to WebDav protocol since I can also enable it on the NAS
<akik> Maxiride: i have encrypt passwords = yes in smb.conf and then created the passwords with smbpasswd
<bodom> Max so try "client NTLMv2 auth = no" in your smb.conf :)
<BluesKaj> so the NAS uses a NTFS file sytem, Maxiride?
<Maxiride> BluesKaj: don't think so, it mounts a linux system
<bodom> maybe it's a samba3, is it an old NAS?
<Maxiride> this is the admin control panel: http://plugout.net/fvdw-sl/home.php
<Maxiride> it's a lacie cloudbox with a custom firmware
<Maxiride> linked a message ago^
<Maxiride> the samba share is the default for every File Share
<BluesKaj> Maxiride, then use the secure shell(ssh) option in dolphin add network folder
<bodom> I see it's from 2003. It's not unlikely it only supports old NT unsafe auth.
<bodom> *2013
<Maxiride> the ssh seems to work, but it's still "loading" the remote folder
<Maxiride> and by remote I mean the NAS next to me xD no over the internet connection
<Maxiride> bodom: by the way I don't have this line ""client NTLMv2 auth = no" in smb.conf
<bodom> Maxiride: i know it, that's why i was suggetsing you to try adding it
<bodom> :)
<Maxiride> thanks eveybody for the support! ;)
<akik> i guess you got the samba mount working?
<Maxiride> akik: sadly no, and the ssh try keeps loading.. so I'm using the FTP access with works
<Maxiride> but I didn't wanted to bother too much
<akik> do you have that encrypted passwords in smb.conf ?
<Maxiride> nope
<akik> i use that and can mount the share from both win8 and ubuntu
<Maxiride> should I add the line manually?
<akik> only thing to do is run the smbpasswd for each samba user
<Maxiride> the smbpasswd command should be ran on the NAS I suppose, which is the host of the samba share. I'm the client with my pc
<Maxiride> right?
<akik> yes on the samba server
<Maxiride> that's an issue because there is no command line option in the firmware
<akik> smbpasswd -a username
<akik> oh well :)
<Maxiride> but I guess it's done automatically when I created my user on the NAS control panel
<Maxiride> dinner time here, got to cook something =)
<BluesKaj> markslaw, still working ok ?
<GreenDay> hello
<GreenDay> how can i get rid of kdewallet?
<GreenDay> ive removed its package and it still popup
<GreenDay> :(
<SantiSR> Hola. Acabo de instalar kubuntu 16.04 en mi portatil. Estaba encantado con el 14.04 tambien LTS pero queria probar plasma. Tengo problemas con los refrescos de pantalla. Cada vez que cierro alguna ventana parpadea todo el escritorio. Alguien puede ayudame???  Me sugeris algo??
<kubuntu_> Hello there
<kubuntu_> I am a Kubuntu newbie
<SantiSR> hi.. i am having problems when the windows is doing something with the windows... the refresh of them are not working well... just i have instaled 16.04 of kubuntu
<SantiSR> any help???
<kubuntu_> To have IRC is a kind of blast from the past
 * Ian_C wonders?
<Ian_C> Can anyone her me?
<Ian_C> *hear
<Ian_C> SantiSR: Yeah, I just updated to 16.04 and now my PC won't boot at all.
<bodom> lan_C: don't panic, it's a classic :)
<Ian_C> It's no panic, just a hassle bodom - I'm running off a usb key atm. I have lvm on my normal drive, just not sure how to get it fixed.
<bodom> Ian_C: do you have any error message?
<Ian_C> Nope, just a blank screen.
<bodom> Ian_C: not even the grub menu? (do you know what grub is?)
<Ian_C> I think I just need to reinstall grub but I tried to make  a boot-repair and that also failed. Yeah, I know what grub is!
<Ian_C> grub2 these days!
<BluesKaj> Ian_C, UEFI boot ?
<bodom> Ian_C: if grub does not start, then it's a real problem :\
<Ian_C> Hmmm, yeah, UEFI is in the mix although I have all that switched off in the BIOS
<Ian_C> I have efi on sda1
<Ian_C> Then I have sda2 and sda3 which is the main linux prtition
<bodom> Ian_C: you cold start by chrooting into the installed system and trying to reainstall grub
<BluesKaj> yeah, but you still have uefi boot partition that needs grub installed to it
<Ian_C> I think sda2 is my linux boot partition and sda3 is the lvm partition
<Ian_C> When I try chroot I get a /cow error
<bodom> Ian_C: "cow"?
<Ian_C> Yeah, I know!
<Ian_C> Really
<Ian_C> I say sudo chroot and it replies with an error saying it can't find /cow
<bodom> Ian_C: to correctly chroot, you must first mount the directory structure into a folder, then bind mount sys, dev, proc, and finally chroot. It requires some deeper linux knowledge
<Ian_C> I'll find the exact error
<Ian_C> Yeah, I did all of that
<Ian_C> Wait a bit, I'll show you the messages
<Ian_C> .....you wait, time passes
<Ian_C> This will take a while!
<Ian_C> I started with sudo fdisk -l
<Ian_C> Is it OK to just cut and paste the outut?
<Ian_C> output
<bodom> Ian_C: I do not know the chan rules, but usually it is required to use something like pastebin.com
<BluesKaj> !paste | Ian_C
<ubottu> Ian_C: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ian_C> OK
<Ian_C> https://paste.kde.org/pepbipev8
<Ian_C> There's a whole pile of ram entries in there too but I didn't bother with them - sda is the main thing
<Ian_C> sdb is the flash drive that I'm running off atm
<Ian_C> Sorry, sdc now - I forgot I have 2 flash drives plugged in
<bodom> Ian_C: so you have the EFI partition, the root, and the LVM?
<bodom> Ian_C: I am sorry, I do not know grub-EFI enough to help
<Ian_C> Yeah, I think so - sda1 is efi, sda2 is boot and sda3 is lvm?
<bodom> Ian_C: sda2 is probably root
<bodom> Ian_C: oh, wait, 244M.... should be boot
<Ian_C> LOL bodom, neither do I! I have all that efi nonsense switched off, as much as it is possible.
<bodom> Ian_C: maybe you should try switching it on because it looks like you are using it :P
<Ian_C> Noooooooo
<Ian_C> That just makes things worse!
<Ian_C> I can't avoid having it
<Ian_C> But I have legacy support on
<bodom> you are using gpt, and, as far as i know, gpt is efi only
<Ian_C> Yeah
<Ian_C> That's about right
<Ian_C> The problem is that I've screwed up grub, but I'm not too sure how to fix it@
<Ian_C> I dunno where it should be!
<BluesKaj> Ian_C, the only method to work around the uefi /gpt system that MS uses is to wipe the drive and make the partiton table msdos and use legacy bios settings, but I doin't recommend it ...it's only used as a last resiort
<bodom> Ian_C: what lvscan says?
<Ian_C> That's far too extreme
<Ian_C> Never even heard of that, let me try it
<BluesKaj> Ian_C, it may be extreme to you but it worked well for me :-)
<Ian_C> kubuntu@kubuntu:~$ sudo lvscan
<Ian_C>   ACTIVE            '/dev/kubuntu-vg/root' [459.12 GiB] inherit
<Ian_C>   ACTIVE            '/dev/kubuntu-vg/swap_1' [5.89 GiB] inherit
<bodom> Ian_C: ok, start by mounting /dev/kubuntu-vg/root into /mnt
<bodom> Ian_C: then have a look at /mnt/etc/fstab
<Ian_C> I'm sure this is just a simple linux kernel/grub issue.... I don't want to loose all my stuff just cos I'm too stupid to pick the simple option!
<Ian_C> kk I'll try that....brb
<bodom> Ian_C: well, your "stuff" should be there in /dev/kubuntu-vg/root. You can back it up before doing anything else
<Ian_C> LOL! Back up?
<Ian_C> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<Ian_C> /dev/mapper/kubuntu--vg-root /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Ian_C> # /boot was on /dev/sda2 during installation
<Ian_C> UUID=91ca732f-34ca-417b-9cea-f59b44226772 /boot           ext2    defaults        0       2
<Ian_C> # /boot/efi was on /dev/sda1 during installation
<Ian_C> UUID=F977-B773  /boot/efi       vfat    umask=0077      0       1
<bodom> Ian_C: it means making a copy of everything and storing it safely :)
<Ian_C> Heh heh! It's the bits that I can't back up that I will miss, eg window placement and font sizes.
<bodom> Ian_C: ok, so you should reconstruct the structure: mount /dev/sda2 into /mnt/boot and then /dev/sda1 into /mnt/boot/efi
<bodom> Ian_C: there "bits" are in /mnt/home/<your_user_name> and you can back them up too
<Ian_C> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16039577/
<Ian_C> OK, I'll see if I can do all that then, here's hoping!
<Ian_C> I need a pen and paper now!
<bodom> Ian_C: well, "all of that" is just the beginning :P
<Ian_C> To say I have the memory of a goldfish would be insulting to goldfish!
<bodom> lol
<Ian_C> Yeah, I know, this is obviously just the beginning, if I didn't enjoy it I'd use windows!
<Ian_C> Sooooo, once I mount those drives, which I have done, what's next?
<bodom> Ian_C: you should have a look in /mnt/boot/efi/grub, and there you should find "something"
<Ian_C> LOL! OK, I shall do that!
<bodom> Ian_C: sadly, that's where my efi knowledge ends :\
<Ian_C> LOL, my knowledge ended far before this point! I seem to have my mount points wrong...
<Ian_C> "/mnt/boot/efi/efi/ubuntu$ "
<Ian_C> Seems like there are too many efi's in there
<Ian_C> I think I picked a bad week to give up smoking!
<bodom> Ian_C: mhhh I am not sure if the doube efi is a problem. It is never a bad week to give up smoking :D
<BluesKaj> Ian_C, good to hear you gave up the smokes
<Ian_C> Well I stopped on or around the 20th of March, I didn't give up, as my brother keeps pointing out! But I really want to be violent right now, I know that there is a simple 1-2-3 to get my poor lappy working properly again. I think it's just a kernel issue.
<Ian_C> Scooter, vodka and ecigs will get me through it!
<Ian_C>  just need to get grub to look in the right place, I think
<Ian_C> I think I may have deleted the wrong kernel actually.
<Ian_C> Synaptic deleted it, it was't me guv!
<RedStickHam> hello
<Ian_C> Hiya RedStickHam
<RedStickHam> anyone updgraded 14.04 to 16.04 yet?
<Ian_C> LOL
<Ian_C> Yep
<Ian_C> Don't do it!
<RedStickHam> ok
<RedStickHam> I haven't done it yet
<Ian_C> I have and it's broken my lappy
<RedStickHam> I see
<RedStickHam> I have only been using Kubuntu for a short time, I use it on my ham radio laptop
<Ian_C> If I were you I'd wait a bit
<RedStickHam> maybe I will
<Ian_C> I love the newest shiniest things but I'm forever reinstalling as a result.
<RedStickHam> since I"m new to Kubuntu, do I hae to do a clean install or will the package manager upgrade it?
<clivejo> Ian_C: what problems have you had with the upgrade?
<Ian_C> My lappy won't boot clivejo
<Ian_C> clivejo: I'm running off usb keys atm
<clivejo> you removed the kernel via Synaptic?
<Ian_C> I don't think so, but it's possible
<clivejo> just trying to catch up with the backlog
<Ian_C> I fell asleep on my keyboard and when I woke up my screen was blank!
<clivejo> <Ian_C> I think I may have deleted the wrong kernel actually.
<clivejo> when you boot what do you see?
<Ian_C> A blank screen
<Ian_C> I can't even shift for the grub menu
<clivejo> from the start, no text flashing by or the boot logo?
<BluesKaj> RedStickHam, make sure your package manger is set to upgrade to the next LTS, you can use apt-get to upgrade your existing system to the latest packages first. Then sudo do-release-upgrade in the terminal
<Ian_C> And I made a boot-repair usb key and that doesn't work either
<Ian_C> Nope
<clivejo> any error messages ?
<clivejo> as to why it wont repair?
<Ian_C> Just a blank screen after the usual bios messages
<bodom> Ian_C: so you straight upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04? you are brave :D
<Ian_C> boot repair does give a message to do with moving a db
<Ian_C> LOL, no, I was on 15
<clivejo> what database?
<Ian_C> I'm not computer illiterate - I spent 15 years as a cobol programmer, so I know a little bit about computers, but not too much about linux, my computers were much bigger!
<BluesKaj> LTS to LTS is usually fairly simple , but with kde4/plasma 4 being replaced with kde/plasma 5.5 , that's a  major change
<Ian_C> clivejo: Hmmm, not sure, I'll see if I can find the message
<Ian_C> I keep getting a message saying that /cow is not available
<Ian_C> failed to get canonical path of `/cow'
<Ian_C> That's the one that keeps coming up when I try to sudo chroot sudo update-grub
<Ian_C> I used to have a cow but we're divorced now!
<Ian_C> BRB
<rodolfojcj> hello everybody!
<rodolfojcj> do you know how to add a instant messaging account based on the "salut" (people nearby) protocol?
<rodolfojcj> I'm using Kubuntu Xenial (just upgraded from Kubuntu 15.10)
<Ian_C> Back and still moaning!
<RedStickHam> Still trying to figure out how to do the upgrade, have a lot to learn
<Ian_C> RedStickHam: Don't do it!
<RedStickHam> I'd like to try it
<Ian_C> Don't!
<RedStickHam> my upgrade manager isn't showing it
<Ian_C> It will screw up your system!
<Ian_C> I've spent all weekend trying to recover from it and so far I've failed.
<RedStickHam> OK
<RedStickHam> just strange to me I don't have the option, must be a setting in package management somehwere
<Ian_C> I'm hanging around on this channel in the vain hope that someone might be able to help me but so fsr no joy.
<RedStickHam> Not new to linux, but new to Kubuntu
<Ian_C> RedStickHam: It's probably cos you have your package manager set to only update to stable packages.
<RedStickHam> that is possible
<Ian_C> I'm bleeding edge!
<Ian_C> I fly with no backups cos I'm just crazy!
<Ian_C> I'm off to see who I can annoy on undernet, this laptop can wait for another day!
<RedStickHam> package manager is set to defaults on installation, maybe that is it
<Ian_C> Hello again!
<RedStickHam> hi Ian
<Ian_C> ** (appstreamcli:10523): CRITICAL **: Error while moving old database out of the way.
<Ian_C> AppStream cache update failed.
<RedStickHam> still trying to figure out how to get the update
<RedStickHam> guess I'm a glutton for punishment
<Ian_C> Me too!
<RedStickHam> haven't figured it out yet
<RedStickHam> what package manager do you use?
<Ian_C> Synaptics
<Ian_C> But I'm kinda new to kbuntu
<Ian_C> I like it when it works!
<equinox_> hi everyones !
<equinox_> someone has got dropbox installed on its computer ?
<Ian_C> I do
<equinox_> does it fit well with kde ? I mean about notification , extctera
<RedStickHam> I like Synaptic too
<RedStickHam> I wonder if it's a repository issue
<Ian_C> Yeah, it works pretty well. I wish google woud do a version that works as well as dropbox does.
<equinox_> what do u mean Ian_C about google's version ?
<Ian_C> My issue is to do with the boot sector or drive, it's a grub thing.
<Ian_C> Well google don't do a linux version of their dropbox equivalent.
<Ian_C> idrive?
<equinox_> mkay
<equinox_> I d'ont google equivalent
<equinox_> know*
<Ian_C> I use gdrive or idrive or whatever google call it
<Ian_C> 15GB of free storage
<Ian_C> ut they only support satan
<equinox_> yeah but everyone knows about the meaning of the word "free"
 * ahoneybun loves Google Drive
<equinox_> but it's cool
<Ian_C> Hmmmm, yeah t it.but if you want to hide something you can always encryp
<Ian_C> t it
<equinox_> of curse
<equinox_> So I'm going to install dropbox right now
<equinox_> thank
<Ian_C> I quite like dropping words like alquaida and ISIS into my phone calls just for fun.
<RedStickHam> lol
<ahoneybun> I'm all for whatever works best for the use case
<equinox_> we just said that it doesn't
<Ian_C> IRA and explosives are also good keywords. I try to use as many keywords as possible just to piss the NSA off.
<Ian_C> Dropbox works just fine on linux
<Ian_C> It's gdrive that isn't supported.
<ahoneybun> there was some CLI tool being worked on
<equinox_> damned ! its not in the repo !
<equinox_> the official one I mean
<Ian_C> Official one of what?
<equinox_> ubuntu repository
<ahoneybun> gdrive
<ahoneybun> not official though
<Ian_C> Ah no, google aren't bohering with it as fr as I know
<Ian_C> MS or bust!
<Ian_C> To be fair you can hardly blame them!
<Ian_C> Oh bugger, look at the time, I have to go to bed!
<Ian_C> Night night all, have fun
<equinox_> I installed dropbox from the .deb they give me on their website but nothing seam to be working when I launch it...
<equinox_> on the command line it says no module pygtk installed
<d9k_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-driver-manager/+bug/1530523 I have this bug on 16.04: Driver manager infinitely shows "Collecting information". Updated drivers from cli: `sudo ubuntu-drivers devices`, then `sudo apt-get install nvidia-361`
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1530523 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "kcm_driver_manager: Infinitely shows Collecting information" [High,Incomplete]
<d9k_> *I had to update drivers from cli
<d9k_> Tortoisehg doesn't work on 16.04 for me: segmentation fault (core dumped) immediately after start, no window shown. How to debug?
<d9k_> tortoisehg 3.7.3-1
<clivejo> !info Tortoisehg xenial
<ubottu> tortoisehg (source: tortoisehg): Graphical tool for working with Mercurial. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7.3-1 (xenial), package size 1987 kB, installed size 8910 kB
<clivejo> did it work in previous version of Kubuntu?
<clivejo> It also includes a Gnome/Nautilus extension, but we use dolphin
<clivejo> d9k_: ^
<d9k_> clivejo, yes, it worked on 14.04
<d9k_> I've installed nautilus, there was system notification about reboot needed (maybe not connected with nautilus). I'll reboot and try again
<clivejo> I duno what it does, but I installed it on my Xenial and I get a tortoisehg workbench window
<coder25> Can anyone tell me what this expression resolves to: I'm trying to register with XFCE community: date -u +%jXfce|sha256sum|sed 's/\W//g'
<d9k_> still segfault on thg run.. Can anybody tell how to debug gnome application? Where are error logs located?
<yeehi> An Alarm program for KDE? Something that has a countdown / could be used to play sounds in the morning / a timer?
<yeehi> KVM VMs do not launch in Kubuntu.
<mparillo> I follow these directions (https://www.dropbox.com/install?os=lnx) for the headless CLI install for Dropbox. I am happy with how it works. I used to also install the python scripts, but I no longer bother. It 'just works' for simple use cases (no symlinks, just cp files to $HOME/Dropbox and they sync.
<d9k_> Oh, I'm mistaken.. TortoiseHg was written with PyQt. Why did I think it's gnome app...
#kubuntu 2017-04-17
<MK> Hey guys, I need to mount a windows Recovery partition to get at some files, but it seems Dolphin hides those completely by default. Is there a setting to make those visible in dolphin? "Show All Entries" doesn't
<clivejo> can't see why it would hide them
<MK> I assume to prevent people from breaking things; it's also hiding my dual boot's windows recovery partition (which I don't need to access)
<clivejo> Linux doesn't usually do that, it tends to trust the user knows what they are doing!
<mattpalermo> MK: I just checked mine, and yea, mine don't show in dolohin either. But I checked the partition manager, and the 'hidden' flag is set on both of those partitions
<clivejo> are you able to see the other partitions on the disk?
<mattpalermo> I'll see if unchecking that flag does anything.
<MK> Yes, and I was able to make a backup of the partition with KDE Partition Manager, it just won't let me mount it
<MK> Hm, it doesn't seem to have a hidden flag on it, lemme try setting and then removing that flag
<MK> Nothing :(
<mattpalermo> Back. Can confirm. Unsetting those flags did nothing.
<MK> Hm, well can one of you help me mount it manually?
<MK> ah, I got it
<mattpalermo> MK: How did you do it?
<MK> just made a folder and used sudo mount to mount the partition to it, it didn't complain
<MK> (read-only, so I don't break anything :P)
<mattpalermo> excellent :) I just managed to do the same thing through the partition manager. Seems to work. Odd that dolphin can distinguish between the many different ntfs partitions.
<MK> There might be some hard-coded restriction on listing ntfs RECOVERY or WIN_RE labels
<mattpalermo> Perhaps.
<mattpalermo> clivejo: Ah, wifi just broke again. Seems like IPv6 didn't help.
<sakhd> I change my keyboard layout with alt + shift. I press alt, then shift, and before I key up the shift it's already changed. The correct way is to trigger after I key up the last key. Ho can I change this behavior?
<sakhd> in ubuntu it was ok
<schnoodles> Since upgrading to kubuntu 17.04 has anyone run into cursor graphic problems? When I hover over certain system elements in draws a box behind my cursor.
<valorie> schnoodles: in nvidia?
<valorie> I noticed it about 10 days ago
<valorie> but I've been using zesty for many months, so it's not that
<valorie> and it didn't happen when I moved from nouveau to the blob
<valorie> but later
<steve-_-[m]> hi all. is there some sort of "about" screen in kubuntu? discover shows installed items but those seem to be packages? I'd like to be able to loot at some info window telling me which kubuntu version is currently installed
<mattpalermo> Good question steve. If you look at the /etc/apt/sources.list file it will show you the 'software repositories' you are tracking. I think this is really what determines your 'version'.
<steve-_-[m]> so that would be in konsole?
<steve-_-[m]> mattpalermo:
<mattpalermo> Actually, you could see this information in the Software Center by going into 'Settings'. Don't need to go into the terminal
<steve-_-[m]> mattpalermo: "software center" is that "discover"?
<mattpalermo> yea
<steve-_-[m]> mattpalermo: I am in there. where are the settings? I don#t see any "settings" item. do you mean "configure sources"? http://imgur.com/a/404wH
<mattpalermo> You'll see lines that look similar to: "deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ zesty-updates main restricted"
<valorie> steve-_-[m]: just type about in krunner
<mattpalermo> I think we have different versions of Discover installed. I'm not familiar with that interface.
<valorie> krunner is alt and space
<valorie> I mean alt key and space key
<mattpalermo> valorie: That would be alot simpler :P
<steve-_-[m]> valorie: that worked so 16.10 installed. it brought up an "About System" dialog. great. should I be able to find that about item from within the system settings as well?
<mattpalermo> Sorry
<valorie> if you want just plasma version, it's `plasmashell --version` in the commandline
<steve-_-[m]> no overall about is great
<valorie> well, every KDE application has help > about
<valorie> well, system settings is about KDE settings
<valorie> not much to do about Kubuntu, which is a way of providing that software
<steve-_-[m]> valorie: so if I want to update to kubuntu 17.04 how would I go about doing that?
<valorie> the simplest way is in the commandline
<valorie> are you interested in doing it that way?
<valorie> but it can be done in Muon or Discover as well
<steve-_-[m]> valorie: if it is the easiest way, ok. I always wonder why there is no easy UI for stuff like that. but maybe I am expecting the wrong thing from a linux distro then? ah ok, I guess then I'd prefere Discover. from what I understood Muon would be replaced by Discover.
<valorie> well, Muon is a package manager
<valorie> Discover is a software store
<valorie> so they are different sorts of guis
<valorie> personally, I do not like software stores
<valorie> but it's a matter of taste
<steve-_-[m]> valorie:  I can see why that would be. I'd be interested in learning about the non CLI way which kubuntu things would be the way non-expert end users would take as a route.
<steve-_-[m]> *thinks
<valorie> sure, I sometimes do it that way, to see how it goes
<valorie> steve-_-[m]: here is a step by step: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZestyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<valorie> the important part is to do upgrades in 16.10 first
<valorie> before beginning the 17.04 upgrade
<steve-_-[m]> valorie: yeah I checked for updated in discover and installed everything available. funnily enough this guide falls back to CLI pretty quickly
<valorie> it only "falls back" if there is a problem
<mattpalermo> I think the guide says that the GUI should offer you a way to upgrade.
<valorie> krunner doesn't count as a commandline
<valorie> it should, yes
<steve-_-[m]> I see no further updates in discover and still am on 16.10, so CLI seems now the next step I guess?
<valorie> if there is nothing in that bottom left-hand box where updates show
<valorie> you can go to settings > more > check for updates
<steve-_-[m]> ok CLI worked
<steve-_-[m]> I am not sure, why this is not solvable via easy UI or a store (since one exists).
<valorie> well, Muon always works for me
<valorie> Discover seems a bit hit or miss
<valorie> I tried out the Ubuntu Software Store and found it an unusable mess
<steve-_-[m]> it does. hm, from an end user perspective such things are really hard with kubuntu or linux in gerneal
<valorie> the old Synaptic worked, but I like Muon better
<valorie> well, I'm no coder
<valorie> but I prefer the commandline when I know the commands I'm using
<steve-_-[m]> choice is great, but telling a user to check out 4-5 update UI solutions of which 3 can be considered unreliable will mean "game over" for many end users
<valorie> I used it in windows, and before that CP/M
<steve-_-[m]> valorie: mattpalermo thanks for your help. I will keep trying this.
<steve-_-[m]> maybe in 2025 we can have seamless updates (:
<valorie> I left the Mac world because I don't like *only* point and click
<valorie> they are seamless for me!
<steve-_-[m]> valorie: I get that, but for many people it is all they can do
<mattpalermo> Good luck. Have you considered just doing a fresh install? That's always fun (when installing linux)
<valorie> the up-arrow in konsole is just about instant
<valorie> mattpalermo: there are times when that is necessary
<valorie> but 16.10 > 17.04 should be easy-peasy
<steve-_-[m]> valorie: konsole isn't always for end users. if I think about my parents, they would be lost fiddling with CLI, no chance.
<valorie> no big changes
<valorie> steve-_-[m]: I'm a grandma....
<steve-_-[m]> wow, I wish I had a grandma teaching me linux stuff
<valorie> heh
<mattpalermo> steve-_-[m]: My dad isn't scared of the command line... he's just to lazy to reach the keyboard :P so point and click is important to him too
<valorie> that's why I write my blog
<valorie> to remember what I learn
<mattpalermo> valorie: Too bad you're not a programmer. Then you'd be a hacker grandma!
<valorie> heh
<valorie> well, my code is english, and at this point in my life, I'm relying on my strengths while continuing to learn new things along the way
<valorie> helping the kids in Google Summer of Code is as close as I get
<valorie> niters all
<mattpalermo> Goodnight valorie!
<steve-_-[m]> valorie:  can you link me your blog?
<steve-_-[m]> wow, nice changes so far. plasma has matured and discovere received a major cleanup. nice work!
<steve-_-[m]> can I remove the messaging app from the task bar in the bottom right?
<mattrpalermo> steve-_-[m]: If you right click between the tiny icons, you can open the 'System Tray Settings'. From there you can disable it. I'm not sure if there is an easier way.
<steve-_-[m]> mattrpalermo: yep that's now called "task manager settings"
<steve-_-[m]> is that the one?
<acheronUK> nope
<steve-_-[m]> ah got it it's the triangle
<steve-_-[m]> and disabled. great. thx mattrpalermo
<mattrpalermo> :D Yea, triangle seems easy.
<acheronUK> yes, if that is there as stuuf is hidden, then right clicking that triangle expander is usually the easiest way
<acheronUK> *there is stuff hidden
<acheronUK> steve-_-[m]: hope valorie doesn't mind: http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.co.uk/
<mattrpalermo> I know that wasn't directed towards me, but thanks for the link!
<steve-_-[m]> acheronUK:  cool, thanks for the link
<ddm1> How accessible is Kubuntu for blind Users?
<mattrpalermo> ddm1: Interesting question. I wonder if there are any dedicated ubuntu communities for this?
<ddm1> I have read that Orca doesn't work with KDE.
<mattrpalermo> Are you blind or somebody you know?
<ddm1> I'm blind.
<mattrpalermo> I would hope that the KDE team put as much effort into accessibilty as they did with the rest of the experience. Perhaps this link will help: https://accessibility.kde.org/
<mattrpalermo> From that website, I found two applications. Jovie text to speech system and the Simon speech recognition program.
<ddm1> But can i use Jovie as a Screenreader?
<mattrpalermo> "Jovie KDE Text-to-Speech is a subsystem within the KDE desktop for conversion of text to audible speech. Jovie is currently under development and aims to become the standard subsystem for all KDE applications to provide speech output."
<ddm1> But can I also use brltty under KDE for Braille Output?
<mattrpalermo> But if you are familiar with Orca, the wikipedia page claims that it works in KDE as well.
<mattrpalermo> I'm not sure ddm1. From what I just read about it, it seems to not be strongly related to any one desktop so I think you should give it a go.
<mattrpalermo> It is available in the repository so it should be easy to install.
<ddm1> But I want to install Kubuntu first, before installing the Orca and BRLTTY Software.
<mattrpalermo> Ahh. So Kubuntu needs to be accessible straight out of the box.
<ddm1> Yes.
<mattpalermo> #ddm1: Perhaps you could try the #kde-accessibility IRC channel.
<mattpalermo> ddm1: Perhaps you could try the #kde-accessibility IRC channel.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<mattpalermo> Hello. Seems a bit quiet this time of day.
<acheronUK> Yes. the USA is still mostly asleep and the UK is on a bank holiday
<mattpalermo> Holiday is already over here in Australia :( back to normal tomorrow.
<BluesKaj> Canada is mostly awake, Easter Monday is an optional holiday here
<flo__> hello..i need to know the content of /etc/lsb-release file for ubuntu 17.04 as i'm triyng to use the intel drivers update tool under kde neon with kernel 4.10. can someone tell me the contents of that file?
<mattpalermo> flo__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24400573/
<sanu01> guy just installed Kubuntu after dumping windows. Kindly how do i install minimize to desktop shortcut?
<acheronUK> do you mean 'show desktop' widget?
<IrcsomeBot1> <icibon> Sorry for ask: Does anyone knows what is the best for PDF editor? Combine, delete page, add page, edit text.
<sebastian__> hi
<sebastian__> I have a problem with amarok. it doesn't  really display the current track applet.
<sebastian__> anybody is willing to help me?
<faunris> hi all. i'm sorry but. Where is bridge connection type in plasma-nm?!
<faunris> Kubuntu 17.04
<IrcsomeBot1> <jayantseraph> Still facing DNS issues with wireless on fresh install of Kubuntu... Any fixes? Restarting network manager does not solve the issue 😡😡😡
<user|59069> I have tried booting 17.04 (to install) on 2 devices (CD and Flash drive) on a machine that boots 16.04 just fine, but for some reason 17.04 will not, any issues?
<user|59069> shoot nvm, let me try UEFI, and disable legacy
<ronnoc> ooh nice new banner on Kubuntu.org :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ronnoc, https://delsalife.wordpress.com/2017/04/16/kubuntu-17-04-banner/
<ronnoc> IrcsomeBot1: Yea I saw the post on Planet. Very nice.
<clivejo> ronnoc: IrcsomeBot1 is a telegram bridge
<clivejo> acheronuk is the one sending the message
<ronnoc> oh yea lol. duh :)
<ScroopyNoopers> Hey
<JonelethIrenicus> can some one help me with some strange graphical issues
<JonelethIrenicus> in windows like my chat here, or in kate when i type a new line sometimes i get lines running through the screen
<sanu01> acheronUK: its ok i found how to do it
<sanu01> how come ifconfig is not installed as default in Kubuntu?
<genii> Because it is deprecated now in favour of the "ip" command instead
<sanu01> ok. thought of installing net-tools but if ip is there that should be fine.
<sanu01> JonelethIrenicus: most prob a graphics card issue
<sebastian__> @jonelethIrenicus I had the same today for the first time
<JonelethIrenicus> im using the backports ppa
<sanu01> anyone with a lenovo laptop with fingerprint enabled?
<sebastian__> and my graphic card is just new and working fine
<JonelethIrenicus> 1070 here
<sebastian__> it's an nvidia right?
<sanu01> how do i enable fingerprint login?
<JonelethIrenicus> sebastian__: yeah
<JonelethIrenicus> it isn't a huge deal just visually not pretty
<sebastian__> @JonelethIrenicus I have an amd and the same issues but only once yet
<JonelethIrenicus> sebastian__: for me it is only on some applications
<sebastian__> *issue
<JonelethIrenicus> like the terminal and kate
<sebastian__> @JonelethIrenicus I had it in my firefox while scrolling in youtube to the top of the page
<JonelethIrenicus> ahh
<sebastian__> @JonelethIrenicus no issue here in terminal and kate
<JonelethIrenicus> sebastian__: for me the lines appear and disappear when lines move in the terminal
<sebastian__> ah ok
<genii> sanu01: I did fingerprint reader login before with fingerprint-gui and a bit of tinkerin with PAM, but it might be a simpler now ( that was with 12.04 ). You'll probably still need fingerprint-gui though
<sebastian__> @JonelethIrenicus I will look for them the next timne I am using the terminal
<sebastian__> @JonelethIrenicus but I can't remember I had them before
<nye> Hello, after install the privative drivers for my nvidia card the message " bbswitch: No suitable DSM call found." appears on boot and I can't log in graphical mode, any solutions for these?
<nye> this is after a clean install of Kubunu 17.04
<valorie> yikes
<valorie> I assume you googled that error message and didn't find anything useful?
 * valorie goes to refill the coffee cup
<nye> yes, I can't find any solutions
<BluesKaj> nye: which nvidia gpu?
<nye> GeForce GT 740M
<BluesKaj> nye:  is this a laptop with hybrid dual gpu system called Optimus?
<nye> yes BluesKaj
<Sirmaxalot305> so has anybodu noticed anything od about the desktop in the 17.04 release.
<BluesKaj> nye:  did you install bumblebee as well
<Sirmaxalot305> no i have yet to install any proprietary drivers.
<BluesKaj> nye:  and I think the nvidia driver requires nvidia-prime
<nye> yes, I tried with the newer version of bumblebee from a ppa
<BluesKaj> Sirmaxalot305:  I wasn't answering your question
<Sirmaxalot305> sorry :(
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> odd?
<nye> and with different versions of the package nvidia-3XX
<BluesKaj> nye: right, can you get to a tty , ctl+alt+F1-F6 and install nvidia-prime
<user|52989> hola
<acheronUK> Sirmaxalot305: what is odd?
<nye> i tried that too, didn't work BluesKaj
<nye> BluesKaj "sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia primus linux-headers-generic" this was the last I tried.
<genii> bumblebee is deprecated
<nye> genii What should I use instead?
<genii> nvidia-prime
<genii> Development on bumblebee stopped in 2013
<BluesKaj> genii:  it's back in a ppa
<BluesKaj> nye: https://antergos.com/wiki/hardware/graphics/bumblebee-for-nvidia-optimus/
<genii> Meh :(
<nye> I'm going to try to delete and blacklist nouveau, probably that is the problem.
<genii> After you install nvidia-prime, you get a setting called PRIME Profiles which you can set what GPU to use
 * genii wanders off to lock up at work
<BluesKaj> installing the nvidia driver automatically removes/blacklists nouveau
<nye> I have to go, thank you for your help BluesKaj
<alihatap> Hi everyone, I have just switched Kubuntu due to its great support for HiDPI displays. However, now it does not detect my nvidia gtx1050 graphic card. Any help would be very much appreciated.
<valorie> what graphics driver are you running, alihatap?
<alihatap> nvidia geforce gtx 1050
<valorie> !nvidia
<ubottu> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<valorie> that will have the most up-to-date information
<alihatap> Thanks guys, I am checking the links now!
<valorie> not a guy, but you are most welcome
<BluesKaj> well, time to close up for the day ...take care all
<alihatap> @valorie, I used it in a generic way, but I could have been more sensitive
<alihatap> Okay, I downloaded and installed this driver http://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/114708/en-us but my graphic card is still not detected in the driver manager
<Guest74885> Hi, so I found a major bug in plasma 5.5.5...   the panel settings are discarded on every reboot
<Guest74885> what should I do about it?    It's deployed on a system for an old lady that I want to keep it as simple as possible
<Guest74885> so everything needs to be the same every time she starts the computer
<valorie> Guest74885: in systemsettings, choose "save settings at shutdown" or such
<Oderus> hello. does anyone happen to have a link to a list of names for all supported icons in the lastest kubuntu? I can't seem to find anything up to date
<acheronUK> plasma 5.5.5 implies 16.04, so adding backports ppa ay help
<Guest74885> valorie, the problem is that the panel changes size when the vertical screen resolution changes, and on reboots.
<Guest74885> acheronUK, the problem also exists in 5.8.5
<Guest74885> I just installed backports... I'm downloading neon now
<Guest74885> I want to make all of the config files read only... like a kiosk
<Guest74885> so the system won't get goobered with an improper mouse click
<acheronUK> never had those issues. something is misconfigured somewhere.
<Guest74885> I looked at the plasmashellrc and there were many entries for panel1
<Guest74885> acheronUK, I also have the panel on the left... windows can cover
<Guest74885> with a quicklaunch just under the grossly oversized K menu
<Guest74885> I can live with the sizing error of the widgets but I can't have the panel turn antman size
<Guest74885> I'll try to get a screenshot up
<Guest74885> how do you do screenshots in irc?
<Guest74885> pastebin?
<krytarik> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest74885> https://bugsfiles.kde.org/attachment.cgi?id=105066
<Guest74885> I already have a screenshot in the bug...
<Guest74885> I figure that should work
<Guest74885> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=378895
<ubottu> KDE bug 378895 in Panel "Panel resizes on reboot rendering computer unusable" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<Oderus> hello. does anyone happen to have a link to a list of names for all supported icons in the lastest kubuntu? I can't seem to find anything up to date; even an icon making tutorial with an included list or guide for icon naming.. something newer than 2012 heh :)
#kubuntu 2017-04-18
<Guest74885> I'm basically at a loss... There needs to be a way to force the panels to stay the same
<in_code> kde one love
<chcknrub> Hi peeps, I have switched to #kde-neon and is very happy ever since ^_^
<chcknrub> i still have vmware image for kubuntu 16.04, the kde libs/platform/apps are outdated :(
<chcknrub> why not recommend all people visiting this channel to switch to neon instead??? most problems will be solved
<chcknrub> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MMOAV-xYFs
<schnoodles> Hey everyone. I brought it up yesterday but not sure how to fix it. Since updating to 17.04 I seem to have a graphics glitch on my cursor which makes it get a box around it. IT is only when I hover over certain elements or try and copy paste.
<schnoodles> I updated to use the graphic-drivers ppa for my nvidia card and the problem still exists.
<schnoodles> Has anyone ran into this ?
<user1> русские есть?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<AppAraat> valorie: unfortunately it seems not possible - https://redd.it/661l7g
<AppAraat> not sure whether it's already a feature request or not, but I'll cook up one if it isn't already.
<R13ose> Hi
<R13ose> Is there a tablet that uses kubuntu?
<ronnoc> R13ose: Not that I'm aware of at present
<R13ose> Any I can put it on?
<Guest87921> Hi
<Guest87921> How do I calibrate colors in kubuntu?
<ronnoc> R13ose: See https://plasma-mobile.org/intel-based-devices/ for currently tested devices, and https://forum.kde.org/viewforum.php?f=293&sid=785bafe4b5c3b8e5ac77ec2afa9eaa4d for discussions
<R13ose> ronnoc: thanks
<user|31026> Trying to install Kubuntu though into my vw workstation through ISO and getting the error "initramfs unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<karkoon> Hi. I've noticed that some programms autostart at the next boot when they weren't closed previously. Is there an option where I can change that or enable it for all programs? (eg Firefox does it, Intellij doesn't.)
<user|31026> Trying to install Kubuntu though into my vw workstation through ISO and getting the error "initramfs unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @karkoon, http://i.imgur.com/SwuyAiu.png
<imbezol> anyone have any ideas as to why kde doesn't display icons of non-kde apps, like firefox, telegram, etc?
<imbezol> it instead displays the generic icon
<dmtd> Hi all, on KDE Neon, and can't control spotify via MPRIS D-bus. Getting this error. Any advice? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24410357/
<imbezol> also, if i load konqueror all the icons are missing from the launch page
#kubuntu 2017-04-19
<Oderus> does anyone happen to know the file location for the kmail system tray icon?
<Oderus> just curious because my kmail system tray icon is just a black spot on the tray
<mattpalermo> try `dpkg -L kmail`
<Oderus> mattpalermo: thank you i will try that
<Oderus> anyone know the location of the "desktop themes"
<Oderus> like i have a ton of them installed but can't find their location
<Oderus> found it but still no luck. system tray icon for kmail just appears black. any ideas?
<mattpalermo> I don't really have any ideas, but what version of Kubuntu are you using?
<lordievader> Good morning
<mrdarkuser> Hi, I'm having a problem where my panel width is being reset on reboots and screen height changes.
<mrdarkuser> I want to make the width and viewmode of the panel immutable... I don't want the user to be able to change it.
<krise> hi, what program i can use to view dwg. files
<hateball> krise: I'm not sure if there's any FOSS apps for it, but you could use something like Draftsight
<hateball> Hmmm, seems they only offer an RPM now, I could swear they packaged a deb
<hateball> oh they do, it's just mislabeled
<mrdarkuser> I used a free as in beer software from the makers of solidworks
<mrdarkuser> It might work in wine
<mrdarkuser> also if you are an academic you can get academic copies of autodesk products free of charge
<krise> i take a look, theres many browser based programs for viewing but i was hoping there is some good free progrm for kubuntu
<hateball> krise: There is also Qcad
<hateball> but there is nothing in official repos that handle DWF/DXF
<valorie> mrdarkuser: there is a kiosk mode of Plasma but that's as much as I know
<valorie> you might ask in #kde or so
<mrdarkuser> valorie, thanks
<krise> Qcad works fine !
<krise> Thanks
<hateball> :)
<IrcsomeBot1> JAnguita was added by: JAnguita
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<xmedi> hoi @ll
<BluesKaj> hi xmedi
<xmedi> ich bin neu...    hab problem seit dem ich von ubuntu 16.10 auf 17.04 aktualisiert habe  bin ich hier trotzdem richtig ?
<xmedi> #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> !de | xmedi
<ubottu> xmedi: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<stevo80> n
<mimulus_> hio
#kubuntu 2017-04-20
<Tweak|2> hi! my kmail system tray icon is being fussy! when i have no mail it works fine but as soon as i get a message it disappears and becomes invisible. I have it set to be shown at all times in the application as well as on the system tray. This continues to happen regardless of desktop theme, weather custom set or default breeze. any ideas?
<waylundy> I get this error - akonadi PIM service is not operational
<waylundy> kubuntu 16.10
<waylundy> plasma 5.7.5
<waylundy> any help?
<Tweak|2> hmmmm let me see
<waylundy> ugh gotta run....
<waylundy> message me if you find something easy, otherwise, ill come back another time. thanks
<Tweak|2> well idk how to message that person but i did have something easy lol
<Trioxin> How can I do a dist upgrade using the installation media to speed it up?
<valorie> you can't -- you can install from it
<valorie> but the install media will not have updates on it
<valorie> for that you must connect to the ubuntu repositories
<valorie> installing is usually pretty quick anyway
<valorie> it's upgrading from one version to a new one that is slooooow
<Unit193> valorie: apt-cacher-ng.
<Unit193> ...and eatmydata. :D
<Unit193> Oh shoot, shouldn't be in the support channel.
<valorie> I've never used either
<EvgenyKungurov> Hi. After install kubuntu 17.04 on laptop with ssd drive suspend with lid close too slow, but if write in terminal systemctl suspend my laptop suspend very fast. What it is the problem?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<IrcsomeBot1> rhzone was added by: rhzone
<grvlv> hi
<grvv> hi
<grvv> anyone
<grvv> help me with wordpress
<lordievader> o/
<lordievader> What is the problem? And is it not more suited for #ubuntu-server?
<grvv> I need information ,can we create above 400 page in wordpress
<grvv> I need this information for website development
<dharma> hi
<grvv> hi
<grvv> u frm
<dharma> andhra pradesh
<dharma> how to change the login screen in ubuntu
<grvv> ok
<dharma> you there
<lordievader> dharma: Go to systemsettings -> Startup & Shutdown
<lordievader> grvv: I suppose so, it is just a matter of creating a large enough database.
<grvv> 'okies.thanks
<grvv> are you expert in wordpress??
<lordievader> Nope
<lordievader> But from my experience I see no reason why it should be limited in any form.
<grvv> okay just tell me how to connect with wordpress page here in quassel
<lordievader> What do you mean?
<grvv> I m using irc quassel
<grvv> i want to connect with page wordpress support
<lordievader> grvv: Do you mean '/join ##wordpress'?
<grvv> ##wordpress
<grvv> yes
<grvv> can u tell me best IRC
<grvv> for ubntu
<grvv> current is less userfreindly
<grvv> '/join ##wordpress
<lordievader> That is a personal preference, I use irssi.
<lordievader> Use the command without the  ''.
<dharma> hey
<grvv> thanks yes I m conncted
<grvv> but how can we search more channel
<lordievader> !alis | grvv
<ubottu> grvv: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<dharma> Alis
<grvv> thanks a lot
<grvv> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<dharma> -alis-  -max<n>
<grvv> alis-  -max<n
<grvv> -alis-  -max<n
<grvv> alis-  -max<n>
<grvv> -alis-  -max<n>
<grvv> !alis-  -max<n>
<ammarjibarah> hi
<ammarjibarah> hello
<ammarjibarah> how can i connect to a hidden network
<sam_wong> I switched my desktop from ubuntu gnome to unity 8 this afternoon and found that all my application softwares disappeared except the console, system setting and a compass browser. Any comment
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> not quite sure what comment you expect in the kubuntu support channel, as neither of those desktops are ours
<sam_wong> perhaps I should try #gnome
<kubulo> hello, after updating from lts to 17.04 I face the problem, than my vpn connection that is configured by the kde network manager tool does not update the nameserver /etc/resolve.conf. So connecting a server by it's IP address is still possible, but not by it's domain. Is there any known solution for this?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<clivejo> has anyone any tips on opening a M$ Word document in LibreOffice?
<clivejo> and not having it look like a dogs dinner
<acheronUK> close your eyes as soons as you click 'open'
<acheronUK> then ask a mate to close it for you before you open them again
 * acheronUK runs
<hateball> clivejo: doc or docx?
<clivejo> doc
<mparillo> clivejo: I have sometimes had better luck with uploading it to my google drive, and then using Google Docs. You can then export it to .odt for kalligra words
<clivejo> Ive managed to get it to load on my mothers Window 10 laptop
<clivejo> using a "trail" version of Word which Ive probably signed my soul over to the devil himself
<clivejo> really should be laws on how documents are "published"
<mparillo> Lots of fancy graphics in the doc? An my understanding is that current versions of MS Word do support .odt https://support.office.com/en-us/article/Use-Word-to-open-or-save-a-document-in-the-OpenDocument-Text-odt-format-20e5189f-86f8-4d8f-ae74-ea06b7df3b0e
<hateball> afaik Word only supports ODF 1.1
<hateball> OOXML support in LibreOffice and others has been improving tho
<tareq> hello all
<paddy> Yo
<user|72328> Hi. sorry for my poor english. Kubuntu 16.04 LTS comes with three years of security and maintenance updates, guaranteed: or for five years? thanks and regards
<BluesKaj> !LTS | user|72328
<ubottu> user|72328: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1)
<user|72328> BluesKaj: thanks, but for all other flavours as Kubuntu? in https://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/ is wirite "The Long Term Support (LTS) version of the Kubuntu operating system for desktop PCs and laptops, Kubuntu 16.04 LTS comes with three years of security and maintenance updates, guaranteed."
<BluesKaj> user|72328:  that's the latest LTS info that the info bot quoted, since 12.04 LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus...so you decide
<dax> user|72328: Kubuntu 16.04 is supported for three years, not five. Five is for the main (Ubuntu) distro, and different flavors have different support lengths.
<mgolden> user|72328: I think the linux core stuff will be maintained, but I would not be expecting the KDE stuff to be updated.
<dax> ^
<mgolden> user|72328: One interesting point is that, for examle, 12.04 is nominally still supported, but its KDE4, which isn't really maintained by KDE.
 * dax updates ubottu !lts
<BluesKaj> this is Kubuntu not ubuntu, amybe we should have a different infobot than the ubuntu one
<dax> . ubottu supports channel-specific factoids, they can be suggested through the usual process, the syntax is !factoid-#kubuntu is <reply> whatever
<mgolden> user|72328: That being said, I wouldn't be too worried about keeping such a machine on the network, because the network-facing stuff almost all comes from the ubuntu repos
<user|72328> dax: thanks for answer. Kubuntu (and other flavors) have only trhee years? Example Kubuntu 14.04 is end of support now?
<BluesKaj> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<dax> user|72328: it depends on the flavor and release. Kubuntu 14.04 is supported for 5 years, per Trusty's release notes.
<BluesKaj> hmm
<dax> so, amusingly, Kubuntu 14.04 and 16.04 will go EOL at the same time
<mgolden> I think that it was decided that 16.04 was a fairly transitional state of affairs and that people would want to get the fully solid KDE5 releases.
<user|72328> dax: Ok and thanks. Where do i see which version of kubuntu is 3 years and which 5 support?
<dax> Release notes. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu are where I got that info.
<krytarik> mgolden: That decision wasn't related to the specific release.
<user|72328> dax: thank you very much! Now I understand better :)
<user|72328> bye
<user|72328> have a good day to everyone!
<krytarik> user|72328: Take care!
<mgolden> krytarik - I thought I read that on the kubuntu-devel release at the time
<dax> krytarik: is the plan for them to be 3 years from now on, then?
<mgolden> krytarik: I am not really the guy to talk about this stuff, as I am mostly just a lurker on the kubuntu-devel list, but IIRC it was just a dicussion about the particulars of that release. I don't know if any decision was taken about later releases.
<krytarik> dax: Yes.
<dax> danke
<krytarik> mgolden: To be fair though, I only know what was conveyed to the release team.
<Xodiac13> I am trying to fix my bluetooth speaker, the speaker connects but no sound ive went through the settings and i cant seem to get it working
<Xodiac13> ive also looked online and other people are having a hard time to get it working could it be due to kubuntu beacuse unity ubuntu i didnt have that problem, but i like kubuntu and i dont want to get rid of it.
<BluesKaj> Xodiac13:  do you have bluedevil installed?
<Xodiac13> im not sure what bluedevil is
<Xodiac13> should i install it
<BluesKaj> it's the bluetooth gui, also make sure bluetooth itself is installed too
<Xodiac13> its installed
<BluesKaj> bluetooth package contains all the plugins
<Xodiac13> the speaker will connect just no sound
<BluesKaj> do you have sound otherwise ?
<mgolden> krytarik: here is the thread I am remembering: http://ubuntu.5.x6.nabble.com/Re-Please-all-favors-indicate-if-LTS-and-support-length-td5132511.html
<Xodiac13> yes on my laptop speakers
<Xodiac13> should i use kubuntu 14.04 instead
<IrcsomeBot1> Dirk was removed by: Dirk
<mgolden> Xodiac13: The problem is selecting the right output, I suspect
<BluesKaj> xopen bluedevil and check if your speaker is listed
<BluesKaj> Xodiac13: ^
<Xodiac13> its listed
<Xodiac13> when i open the sound it shows that the bluetooth speaker is available
<mgolden> Try right clicking on the volume widget in the system tray
<mgolden> Go to the Audio Volume Settings
<Xodiac13> im there
<mgolden> The right click one, not the left click one
<BluesKaj> Xodiac13:   then make sure pulseaudio has an output option for bluetooth/speaker in system setting multimedia
<Xodiac13> i did install puvacontrol and i got some sound but then it stopped but i uninstalled it
<Xodiac13> the bluetooth speaker is listed
<Xodiac13> in output
<mgolden> Go to the Audio Volume tab and make sure your bluetooth speaker is selected
<Xodiac13> how do i select it
<BluesKaj> any way i have to go, Doctor awaits
<mgolden> Xodiac13: Output Devices
<mgolden> I think you'll see a radio button at the top right
<mgolden> I don't have my bluetooth speaker here, so I am not looking at exactly what you're seeing
<Kali_Yuga> hello I am still used to kde 4... this look & feel thing here http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=14670334 wasn't there supposed to be more to download ? i don't see the option "get more themes". I'm still using kde4 but trying out kde5 on VMware.
<Kali_Yuga> kde5 looks nice but many options that I have in 4 are missing... qtcurve also doesn't work right
<clivejo> Kali_Yuga: there is not such thing as KDE5, it was renamed to Plasma5
<Kali_Yuga> clivejo: yeah plasma 5
<clivejo> In System Settings > Look and Feel > there is a Button says "Get New Looks"
<clivejo> if you are connected to the internet you will get a list of themes that can be installed
<Kali_Yuga> clivejo: if you look at this screen, http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=14670334 I don't see get new looks :(
<clivejo> what version of Kubuntu are you running?
<Kali_Yuga> 16.04
<clivejo> just on its own, no backports?
<Kali_Yuga> clivejo: just installed on a VM trying out stuff. my host os is still kde 4
<Kali_Yuga> 14.04
<clivejo> Kali_Yuga: the version of Plasma in Xenial is quite old
<Kali_Yuga> I did update & upgrade though
<Kali_Yuga> I'll check kde version
<clivejo> yes, but it is locked at the plasma version that was available in March 2016
<clivejo> the Plasma desktop is maturing very fast, lots of bug fixes and new features
<Kali_Yuga> clivejo: doesn't show version number under  "about kde"
<clivejo> if you are considering trying Plasma 5, try downloading Zesty
<clivejo> open kinfo
<Kali_Yuga> clivejo: I would like to stay on an lts release
<Kali_Yuga> I got 5.5.5
<clivejo> it will tell you the plasma version number
<Kali_Yuga> so pretty old
<clivejo> well its over a year old now
<clivejo> Zesty shipped with 5.9.4
<clivejo> you could enable kubuntu backports, which would bring it up to 5.8 LTS
<Kali_Yuga> clivejo: Is there a way to update the kde desktop? would be nice
<Kali_Yuga> i'll look under backports
<Kali_Yuga> this ppa? ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<clivejo> http://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-8-5-bugfix-release-in-xenial-and-yakkety-backports-now/
<clivejo> yes, that will update Plasma to 5.8.5 for you
<Kali_Yuga> ok will do
<clivejo> it is a lot more stable and more features than 5.5.5
<Kali_Yuga> ok thanks a lot
<Kali_Yuga> yeah i've noticed it was a bit buggy
<clivejo> but zesty is better again as there are more things ported to KF5, ie okular, krita, digikam etc
<genii> clivejo: Just curious, was the change from KSnaphot to Spectacle because KSnaphot is unmaintined, or were there porting issues?
<Kali_Yuga> yeah I'm still just trying stuff out... still just to used to the my old kde
<Kali_Yuga> to my old kde*
<clivejo> spectacle is the KF5 port
<clivejo> but they decided to rewrite it AFIAK
<genii> Hm
<clivejo> so it would work under wayland
<genii> OK, got it.
<Kali_Yuga> ok got 5.8.5 now. i think qtcurve died or something... I add my qtcurve theme like here: http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=37407865 but as soon as I detach the window it goes right back to default :< http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=72686059. In the host OS the theme works
<dharma> hi guys
<dharma> i have a problem with inbuilt wifi adapter
<dharma> so i got new one
<dharma> but in ubuntu its not connecting to wifi
<dharma> anyone help?
<valorie> you might get more help in #ubuntu with that, dharma
<valorie> bigger channel
<dharma> #ubuntu
<valorie> and not really a Kubuntu issue
<dharma> how to get into it
<srpnt> did you choose 3rd party drivers upon install?
<valorie> all irc commands begin with / on a new line
<valorie> so /join #ubuntu
<valorie> on a  new line
<Alumin> is there a way to adjust mouse sensitivity other than "Hardware -> Input Devices -> Mouse" in System Settings (Kubuntu 16.04)?
<Alumin> I have a Dell Latitude laptop with two mice (a trackpad and a Trackpoint); the trackpad sensitivity is pretty OK (but doesn't seem to respond to the sensitivity settings either).  Unfortunately (for me), I hate trackpads and just want to use the Trackpoint.  Unfortunately its sensitivity is through the roof so much as to be unusable
<Alumin> ideally once I get the Trackpoint under control I'd like to disable the trackpad entirely, but I'll cross that bridge when I come to it
<genii> Probably some way through xinput
<Alumin> hmm OK, lemme give that a shot
<Alumin> let's say for the sake of argument that I get things the way I like them using xinput; is there a "proper" way to persist those settings other than just recreating the commands in a session startup file?
<sputnik0> hello
<sputnik0> quick question: I've recently upgraded Kubuntu from 16.10 to 17.04 and now networkmanager keeps asking the wifi password upon suspend/resume
<sputnik0> When I enter the wifi password it fails authentication, but after some time it still authenticates.
<sputnik0> Has anyone seen this before?
<Alumin> does it ask for it when you start up the first time?
<Alumin> one thing I've noticed with NetworkManager's credential storage is that if it asks you for the password for whatever reason, it won't update its stored password with whatever you type in
<Alumin> that doesn't quite seem to match your symptoms, but you may want to try explicitly going into "Manage Connections" and re-entering the password there
<Alumin> wow...Kubuntu 16.04 really doesn't like this hardware
<Alumin> logging out of KDE causes a kernel panic 100% of the time :P
<Alumin> guess I better try 17.04, so much for LTS heh
<sputnik0> I don't know if it asks for the password on startup. I'd have to try and see if it does
<Alumin> meh, I was just grabbing at straws.  I would go in and re-type the password in the config applet though if I were you
<sputnik0> My laptop does a suspend after about 5 minutes on battery and it's quite annoying having to muck about with nm to get it to connect
<sputnik0> I will, thanks
<valorie> sputnik0: be sure to click "all users " or so
<valorie> "all users can connect to network"
<sputnik0> that will make the passwords unencrypted. Does the encryption of these passwords sometimes give problems?
<sputnik0> I believe these are stored in Kwallet, as I saw the credentials there as well. I tried setting the password (which may or may not be the encryption key, but I'm not sure) there again to no avail
<sputnik0> I have set them to "all users can connect to network". Let's see if this works
#kubuntu 2017-04-21
<gaurav__> hi
<Mrokii> Hello. I have issues with Global Menus in Kubuntu 17.04 (upgraded from 16.10). I added a panel named "Application Menu Bar" and chose "Application Menu Widget" in System Settings/Fine Tuning. The main menu bar with its entries appears, but when I click one, no sub-menu is opened. There only a very small dot shown underneath the main menu-entry I click on.
<Mrokii> The entries in the menu bar react to the mouse (getting a different background) and when I click them they change colour again. But otherwise nothing happens.
<Mrokii> I think I've found the problem. Seems the Global Menus don't work for Gnome-Apps. Too bad. That makes it pretty much unusable, if it doesn't work for everything. :-(
<IrcsomeBot1> JAnguita was removed by: JAnguita
<IrcsomeBot1> JAnguita was removed by: JAnguita
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<isiselis> hello, I've downloaded the new kubuntu 17.04 iso from the main mirror, and when I start it it says 16.04
<cojack> isiselis: then you have wrong iso
<isiselis> yeah I guess so
<cojack> isiselis: try neon
<isiselis> okaaaaaaaaaaaayyy....i'm in a very good moment to try neon, i will
<isiselis> :-¨)
<cojack> Im srsly, neon
<cojack> you will get as fast as can patches for kde
<isiselis> i have to do a fresh install now, so :-)
<cojack> fe: in kubuntu waiting in backports for patches was in this release 16.10 a nightmare
<isiselis> does it run Xorg or wayland?
<cojack> only apear once
<cojack> isiselis: Xorg still (hope)
<isiselis> hahaha
<isiselis> whats the lastest stable?
<isiselis> https://files.kde.org/neon/images/neon-useredition/current/
<cojack> isiselis: latest stable what?
<cojack> neon?
<isiselis> current or with a date?
<isiselis> yeah!
<cojack> isiselis: take current
<isiselis> thanks!!
<cojack> don't forget to check sum after downloads
<isiselis> okay
<Dragnslcr> isiselis- what's the name of the file that you downloaded?
<isiselis> the one in kubuntu...kubuntu-17.04-desktop-amd64.iso!!
<isiselis> it has a dir inside dists/zesty
<isiselis> but when i boot it, 16.04!!
<IrcsomeBot1> gouthamganesan was added by: gouthamganesan
<Dragnslcr> isiselis- where does it say 16.04 when you boot it?
<isiselis> everywhere!!
<isiselis> i've also finished the install, its 16,04
<Dragnslcr> Do you know how to get the checksum of the .iso file?
<jubo2> I think he just trooling for shoulders to cry on. Download correct .iso, burn to stick with command dd and you good to go for install if you have healthy HW
<cojack> Dragnslcr: md5sum file
<Dragnslcr> isiselis- there are files with the correct checksums at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/zesty/release/
<IrcsomeBot1> <gouthamganesan> Fwd from gouthamganesan: Hai, I just installed Kubuntu. There is a bug. I dont know how to tell it. So ill show it
<IrcsomeBot1> <gouthamganesan> (Photo, 305x353) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ZfE9HcfH/file_2422.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <gouthamganesan> (Photo, 668x112) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Ic0kVDqK/file_2423.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <gouthamganesan> Fwd from gouthamganesan: Is there any way to fix it?
<IrcsomeBot1> <gouthamganesan> (Photo, 468x337) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/rDQyVei2/file_2425.jpg
<isiselis> i dont know how to match it, ive opened the md5sum
<isiselis> severaldirectories
<Dragnslcr> isiselis- what's the MD5 checksum of the .iso file you have?
<isiselis> e702ac36901679c71d42ebf0aab9e5dff520121a7cb1eac02c91e2db53df7e9d
<Dragnslcr> That's actually the SHA256 sum, but it's correct
<Dragnslcr> I just fired up a VM with that file, and the desktop icon says "Install Kubuntu 17.04"
<cojack> isiselis: did you troll hard?
<cojack> because it's not funny at all
<acheronUK> isiselis: what command did you run to get that sh256 hash?
<cojack> and first of the april was 20 days ago
<Dragnslcr> So unless you can be more specific about where you're seeing 16.04, I would assume that you're copying the wrong file to the CD/USB
<isiselis> noonono ive done the same , fired virtual box with that file, it says 16.04
<cojack> isiselis: give us a link to this file
<Dragnslcr> Or using the wrong file in the VM
<cojack> perhaps
<Dragnslcr> cojack- we don't need it; the checksum is correct for the 17.04 .iso
<isiselis> no kidding, perhaps i've mistook somewhere , i dont get it because its the only iso i've downloaded
<acheronUK> I have quite literally installed more times that I recall from the correct iso. it is 17.04 and says so
<jubo2> obvious trooler is also fish processing factory
<Dragnslcr> isiselis- when you get to the desktop, what does the text under the install icon say?
<cojack> w8 guys, isiselis screenshot or id didn't happen
<cojack> eot
<isiselis> http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/17.04/release/kubuntu-17.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<isiselis> i'll get the screenshot
<isiselis> hahah
<isiselis> noooo
<isiselis> now i saw it
<jubo2> You messed something up?
<isiselis> it was loading a very old image from another dir
<isiselis> yeaaah
<isiselis> my bad!
<isiselis> oh gosh
<jubo2> That's the cue for you to go "my bad."
<jubo2> beat me to it
<Dragnslcr> Don't worry, we've all done stupid stuff like that
<jubo2> Dragnslcr++;
<cojack> even worst
<Dragnslcr> There's a reason that the first item on any troubleshooting list is "Is it plugged in?"
<jubo2> I think some people actually compromise their own systems
<jubo2> with copy paste from somewhere on the internets
<Dragnslcr> And I still forget to check sometimes
<isiselis> yeah!
<isiselis> cojack: whats the neon auto partition?
<cojack> isiselis: hmm?
<cojack> everything is same in neon, it's based on *buntu
<cojack> exactly on *buntu lts
<cojack> the only main difference between kubuntu and neon is repository for kde/qt packages
<user|51854> hi guys, is it possible to install kubuntu near the windows 10 ?
<cojack> user|51854: yes
<user|51854> hi cojack, does it ask when i install ?
<user|51854> or do i need to do something when i install
<user|51854> ?
<hateball> user|51854: It will ask if you want to install alongside
<user|51854> i appreciate, hateball. thanks
<hateball> user|51854: do you have a nvidia gpu?
<hateball> If so, there are some tricks needed to install the nvidia driver afterwards
<hateball> if you have secure boot enabled
<user|51854> hmm. im using laptop and nvidia gtx is on the board.
<user|51854> i think i need to do some kind of re-installs for nvidia driver
<hateball> user|51854: you need to run "sudo mokutil --disable-validation" before you try installing the binary blob
<hateball> it doesnt actually disable secureboot, just tells the shim to ignore it
<IrcsomeBot1> <jayantseraph> any indicator of NUMLOCK/CapsLock Keys widget avaialble ?
<Dragnslcr> jayantseraph - looks like there are a couple in the Plasma widgets repository
<IrcsomeBot1> <jayantseraph> <Dragnslcr> None seems to work. My aim is to add it to system tray panel
<Dragnslcr> Hm, two different computers now where Discover hasn't shown a message about upgrading to 17.04
<snypz> how to instal... teamviewer on kubuntu?
<snypz> msg me...
<snypz> 17.04
<snypz> dpkg -i not working...
<jemandus> Hi, is your syslog also flooded by systemd
<jemandus> ?
<jemandus> since 17.04 :
<jemandus> 21.04.17 19:24	avahi-daemon	Withdrawing address record for 2a02:8109:9440:a1a8:8068:5b5e:7e85:aae8 on enp0s25.
<jemandus> 21.04.17 19:24	avahi-daemon	Registering new address record for 2a02:8109:9440:a1a8:398f:1fbe:da91:75c3 on wlp3s0.*.
<jemandus> 21.04.17 19:24	avahi-daemon	Withdrawing address record for 2a02:8109:9440:a1a8:398f:1fbe:da91:75c3 on wlp3s0.
<jemandus> 21.04.17 19:31	avahi-daemon	Registering new address record for 2a02:8109:9440:a1a8:fd64:ca03:8fd9:b796 on wlp3s0.*.
<jemandus> it does it every minute...
<jemandus> 21.04.17 19:24	avahi-daemon	Withdrawing address record for 2a02:8109:9440:a1a8:8068:5b5e:7e85:aae8 on enp0s25.
<jemandus> 21.04.17 19:24	avahi-daemon	Registering new address record for 2a02:8109:9440:a1a8:398f:1fbe:da91:75c3 on wlp3s0.*.
<jemandus> 21.04.17 19:24	avahi-daemon	Withdrawing address record for 2a02:8109:9440:a1a8:398f:1fbe:da91:75c3 on wlp3s0.
<jemandus> 21.04.17 19:31	avahi-daemon	Registering new address record for 2a02:8109:9440:a1a8:fd64:ca03:8fd9:b796 on wlp3s0.*.
<jemandus> 21.04.17 17:16	systemd-resolved	Switching to DNS server fd00::2665:11ff:fe32:2c20 for interface wlp3s0.
<yocs0000> hi everybody .... I keep getting the error This operation cannot continue since proper authorisation was not provided when I try to install using muon
<BluesKaj> yofel:  there should be a dialog popup asking for your pw, maybe it's hidden under other apps
<BluesKaj> on the desktop
<BluesKaj> oops sorry yofel
<BluesKaj> instant gratification loses again
<dO_ob> yello
#kubuntu 2017-04-22
<francisk> is there a way to change the color of the color and appearance of the kde system bar
<francisk>  is there a way to change the color and appearance of the kde system bar
<valorie> wow, such patience
<sebastian_> a
<lordievader> Good morning
<walter__> hello i have a probloem
<walter__> problem
<walter__> if i play minecraft my desktop is often freeze and then show The graphical interface has been restarted
<valorie> hi walter
<walter__> hi sorry for my bad english
<valorie> can you start the game from the commandline, so you can see the output?
<walter__> ok how i do this
<walter__> command
<valorie> usually just like "minecraft &"
<valorie> in a konsole
<walter__> [3] 4689
<walter__> [2]   Exit 127                minecraft
<valorie> wow, not very helpful
<walter__> yes
<valorie> how did you install the game?
<walter__> there is not probleme with game they are problems with that sometimes its freeze and then works i think it a problem with my  graphical interface
<valorie> hmm, looks like Ubuntu has "minetest" in the archive
<walter__> wait
<valorie> does anything else freeze your computer?
<walter__> yes
<walter__> how send pictures
<walter__> here
<valorie> ah, so it isn't a problem with the game
<valorie> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<walter__> thx
<walter__> http://imgur.com/a/lAzPA the problem is in the bottom
<walter__> right
<walter__> Work area effects have been restarted due to the reset graphic
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> I've not seen something like that before, but it is definately in kwin, because it says so
<valorie> kwin is part of plasma, so I would ask about this in #plasma
<valorie> most of the developers are in Germany, and it's the weekend, so it might be pretty slow
<valorie> or, you could post on the KDE forum
<walter__> thanks
 * valorie is about to head to bed too
<valorie> sorry I could not help, walter__
<valorie> best of luck!
<walter__> you have tried that's very friendly
<shane_> hey
<walter__> hi
<soleil> hi
<acheronUK> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mattpalermo> Hello all!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> hi
<mattpalermo> :)
<mattpalermo> valorie: Are you here today? I have a question about accessability and I saw that you have a blog post about KDE accessability.
<acheronUK> will be about 2 or 3 am where valorie is I think
<mattpalermo> Ah ok. Well she is probably asleep then.
<mattpalermo> A blind person came on here the other day asking for help with Kubuntu. It was then that I realised how difficult it is to use without sight.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mattpalermo> Hello!
<ThePCMedicInIA> I have just recently switched from the GNOME3 desktop environment to the KDE/Plasma de as well as upgraded from 16.10 to 17.04.  The Wikipedia entry for Kubuntu states: "If "Desktop effects" are desired, a supported GPU is required."
<ThePCMedicInIA> My system has an NVIDIA GT 218 (GeForce 210) graphics card.  Is its GPU still supported?
<DarinMiller_> Hi ThePCMedicInIA
<DarinMiller_> I recommend installing NVidia's proprietary driver.  The Driver Manager in System Settings should detect the correct driver.
<DarinMiller_> ThePCMedicInIA: If Driver Manager fails to detect the driver, install the driver from the terminal: sudo apt install nvidia-340
<ThePCMedicInIA> That makes sense to me as well.  And immediately after installaton, when that was recommended that is what I did.  But it caused so many issues with the desktop environment's behavior that I tried switching back to the generic driver as an experimentr. And the problems went away
<ThePCMedicInIA> Now the:  What would that lead you to think?
<BluesKaj> ThePCMedicInIA:  yes i have the same card, it uses the nvidia-340 driver as DarinMiller_ states
<ThePCMedicInIA> Also:  The question that I asked was:  Is the GPU used by NVIDIA's GeForce210 card series still supported by this latest iteration of Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> yes as a legacy driver
<BluesKaj> works fine here
<ThePCMedicInIA> OK.  So I think the answer to my original question is Yes.  It is still supported in 17.04 AND that the optimal driver to use is the one provided by NVIDIA.  Correct?
<BluesKaj> yes it will be listed in system settings>driver  manager
<DarinMiller_> BluesKaj: you have not issues with 17.04, NVidia 210 and the 340 drivers?  My issues was km-server crashes when resuming from sleep.
<ThePCMedicInIA> But that begs one last question:  The driver updater provides a choice between 2 NVIDIA provided drivers.  Of those, should I choose the 'Legacy' driver or the 'Latest and Greatest' driver?  Or should I just try one and if it doesn't work that great use the other?
<BluesKaj> DarinMiller_:  no issues here, but I use suspend
<DarinMiller_> suspend = sleep, yes?
<BluesKaj> what's the latest-greatest driver, ThePCMedicInIA?
<ThePCMedicInIA> Honestly, I don't remember.  It is the one 'recommended' by the driver manager
<BluesKaj> DarinMiller_:  suspend or hibernate in the kmenu/leave option , i use suspend
<BluesKaj> ThePCMedicInIA:  hang on let me check , this might take a few mins
<ThePCMedicInIA> Sorry BluesKaj, what are you talking about?  I do not know that much about the KDE/Plasma environment
<DarinMiller_> ThePCMedicInIA: Normally is use the recommended driver (340) but with recent releases, I had to revert to using the 304 driver.  But BluesKaj is successfully using the 340 driver with the 210 card.
<DarinMiller_> BluesKaj:  Did you enable the Nvidia ppa?  I had trouble with my older hw with and without the ppa on the 340 driver using, thus I used the 304.
<ThePCMedicInIA> OK DarinMiller!  I'm going to switch to the 304 driver then since the 340 caused my system issues before
<ThePCMedicInIA> Thank for your help and recommendations.  I'll see you again soon I suspect
<DarinMiller_> Heading out for the day (bathroom remodel time).  TTYAL.
<BluesKaj> ok back on kubuntu...been trying out debian in a dul boot and sometimes I orget where I am :-)
<BluesKaj> and forget how to spell
<BluesKaj> ok DarinMiller_ have  fun :-0
<weastie> Hey!
<weastie> I'm on the newest version of kubuntu. Whenever I enter in a video game (cs:go or dota) the rest of my desktop fucks up. Like, if I switch workspaces while in the game.
<BluesKaj> weastie:  workspaces like actitvities?
<BluesKaj> weastie:  and no "f" words please, not necessary
<sputnik0> hello, I have a question: On Kubuntu 17.04 I can't get palm detection to work, the options for it are greyed out. Does this have anything to do with Kubuntu using libinput and not synaptics?
<dajomu1> Hi, have anyone successfully installed mariadb on kubuntu 17.04
<dajomu1> anyone here? cannot see any conversation
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> hello
<valorie> dajomu1: this is a help channel
<valorie> do you need help with something?
<valorie> hi acheronUK
<dajomu1> valorie: yes, I need help with a mariadb installation/conf
<valorie> uh
<valorie> well, ask, it's possible I can help
<dajomu1> valorie: Please have a look at the following output.
<dajomu1> sudo systemctl enable mysql
<dajomu1> Synchronizing state of mysql.service with SysV service script with /lib/systemd/systemd-sysv-install.
<dajomu1> Executing: /lib/systemd/systemd-sysv-install enable mysql
<dajomu1> Failed to enable unit: Refusing to operate on linked unit file mysql.service
<dajomu1> I want digikam to use mariadb, but this is stopping me
<valorie> if you want to use mariadb, why are you enabling mysql instead?
<dajomu1> I followed an installation instruction
<dajomu1> https://websiteforstudents.com/wordpress-beginners-installing-mariadb-ubuntu-17-04/
<valorie> have you uninstalled mysql?
<dajomu1> I do not have mysql installed
<valorie> ok
<valorie> having not done this myself, I don't have any special insight
<dajomu1> I installed mariadb, but since it is kinda based on mysql I believe it uses "mysql" in order to work with programs that expects mysql
<valorie> so: you can ask this in #ubuntu, where there are a lot more people
<valorie> dajomu1: correct
<dajomu1> I tried that, but no response so far
<valorie> as the tutorial says, one should be able to just drop it in
<valorie> ah
<valorie> the other suggestion is to try #digikam
<valorie> that will be a much smaller channel though
<dajomu1> valorie: #digikam sent me to ubuntu as well :)
<valorie> this isn't really a kubuntu question
<valorie> ha
<valorie> well, it's a huge channel, and is your best bet
<valorie> I suggest using a pastebin for your error messages though
<valorie> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<valorie> err, output
<dajomu1> I was expecting someone at #Kubuntu was using digikam/maridb and that they would face the same issue. Especially since I have a fresh installation
<valorie> one thing - when initializing mysql, I used return rather than a password
<valorie> this was for amarok
<dajomu1> I do not think that is the issue
<valorie> well, mariadb was quite popular for awhile
<dajomu1> not anymore?
<valorie> seems like people don't care as much these days
<dajomu1> maybe I should try to install mysql then
<valorie> for awhile it seemed like database wars
<valorie> nosql, etc.
<dajomu1> yeah
<dajomu1> I really don't care either. I just want things to work
<valorie> same here
<dajomu1> I installed Picasa on my windows PC and it just works. I do not have to worry about DBs
<valorie> is picasa still a thing?
<valorie> I thought they replaced it with the rather horrible google photos
<valorie> which also works, but not enjoyably
<dajomu1> you can still use it on the desktop, but there is no integration with google photos
<valorie> I've used it in linux, but that was quite awhile ago
<dajomu1> Since Google is ditching it I am trying to replace it with digikam, but I have having to mess with DBs and linux issues
<dajomu1> I have = I hate
<valorie> well, digikam has lots of loyal users who love it
<valorie> I've not taken the time to organize my photos
<dajomu1> too bad
<valorie> really should....
<dajomu1> yeah. I tried the google photos way, but found out that it just too messy
<valorie> I've set up digikam but had no problem with a db
<valorie> it just worked
<dajomu1> It worked for me on earlier distros, but not anymore
<valorie> hmmmm
 * valorie installs
<dajomu1> I found an old bug on fedora which I have to study a bit more. https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1014311
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1014311 in systemd "RFE: allow systemctl enable work on symlinked units" [Unspecified,Closed: rawhide]
<dajomu1> ubottu: just beat you by a nanosec :)
<ubottu> dajomu1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dajomu1> ohh
<valorie>  is there some reason you didn't want to use Sqlite?
<valorie> that's the default
<dajomu1> Sqlite tends to slow down when you have a large collection.
<dajomu1> I am not too updated, but I think >100k items and it starts to slow down
<dajomu1> items includes tags, metadata, etc
<valorie> ok
<chucky35768> bye bye
<laceja> I'm trying to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04, using muon updater but, it keeps crashing.  There's nothing reason given in the error message.  I've insured everything is up to date. Help!
<acheronUK> 14.04 -> 16.04 upgrades are advised against
<acheronUK> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<acheronUK> "Upgrade from the 14.04 LTS is still problematic. Please install a fresh copy of 16.04.2 after running a backup of all your data. "
<petro> polari, do you know it?
<laceja> No. is there a website?
<petro> can anyone help me with a vpn problem?
<amundsen> hi
<amundsen> i'm trying to use amule in kubuntu 17.04 but it crashes when opening
<amundsen> does anyone know how to solve this?
<valorie> huh, amule
<valorie> !info amule
<ubottu> amule (source: amule): client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.3.2-1build2 (zesty), package size 1516 kB, installed size 4833 kB
<valorie> amundsen: open it in the commandline, and see if the output gives you some clue
<valorie> that isn't Kubuntu software
<valorie> haven't heard about it for yonks
<acheronUK> amazed it still exists!
<amundsen> it's very useful when you can't find something in torrent networks
<sputnik0> Hello
<sputnik0> Question: I'm using kubuntu on a Dell XPS13 and can't seem to get palm detection to work. Searching online has led me to believe this is due to libinput being used and the gui not supporting all the features yet
<sputnik0> Does anyone know where the libinput configs are kept on Kubuntu 17.04?
<valorie> configs are in ~/.config
<valorie> or possibly ~/.local
<sputnik0> Cool thanks, checking it out now
<sinthetek> I need to know how to enable netbook workspaces in kubuntu 17.04. Not seeing the option anywhere in system-settings
<sinthetek> seems like google searches are becoming less and less relevant as time progresses for some reason... i used to be able to quickly find solutions to all of my problems and questions within a couple of minutes
<sputnik0> the problem is with everyone trying to "game the system". SEO breaks relevance imho.
<acheronUK> sinthetek: netbook plasma shell was dropped by KDE in plasma 5. no longer exists
<sinthetek> sputnik0: i'd be inclined to agree except that most of the first results still point to official project pages. if you include the google itself as one of those gamers then yeah, you're prob right. i think it disregards how many keywords are present in a given page when sorting results or something
<sinthetek> prob to make the algorithm faster or something
<sinthetek> acheronUK: ahh yeah, i guess that would explain why i can't find much on it then. thanks
<valorie> sinthetek: if you right-click the plasma menu button, you can try out the alternates
<valorie> one of them is much like netbook used to be
<valorie> everything is touch-ready now, so there really wasn't a need for it anymore
<sinthetek> valorie: my kde vocab is a bit rusty. is that the menu button in the top right corner? would the shells/layouts be listed under 'activities'?
<valorie> uh, my button is in the bottom left, but you can put the panel where ever you want
<valorie> and put the icons where ever you want
<valorie> plasma symbol is like stacked dots and >
<valorie> anyway, right-click and one of your options will be Alternatives
<sinthetek> ahh okay, i think it was called something else last i used kde on the reg (but maybe i'm just off)
<valorie> right, it used to be the K
<valorie> since the branding has changed, now it uses the Plasma logo
<valorie> KDE is the community
<valorie> long time ago I think we used to put our Kubuntu logo there
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> lonnnngggg ago lol
<valorie> yup, before I was part of the team
#kubuntu 2017-04-23
<sinthetek> my touchscreen seems to be way off, how can i calibrate it?
<sinthetek> x11-touchscreen-calibrator?
<sinthetek> is kdeconnect still functional with plasma 5?
<sinthetek> i got it paired but my device isn't showing up in my file explorer or any of my dropdown menus
<sinthetek> nvm, i got it to work with dolphin
<valorie> sinthetek: kdeconnect works really well for me
<valorie> but often after an upgrade on either my phone or computer, I have to re-pair
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<user|76127> I am having a screen lock problem  where the screen locks after 30 seconds i just got kubuntu to where i like it, I have been searching for a fix and can't seem to find one, it really irritating does anyone know of a fix for the screen lock problem?
<sparky> have you checked System Settings -> Desktop Behaviour -> Screen Locking
<user|76127> i tried everything and nothing has fixed it so far im running 17.04
<sparky> so that tick box is unchecked/set for more than 30 seconds?
<user|76127> i shut it all off even screen saver settings, when through it with deconfig and checked all other setting pertaining to lock and screen and it still shuts down every 39 seconds
<user|76127> funny thing is in settings one fix says to bring it to it's lowest setting on locking and it goes to never on 17.04 it will only go to 1
<sparky> it only goes to 1 on 16.04 too
<user|76127> no matter what i put in it seems like it does not work
<user|76127> well i'm going to try to hunt for a setting in a file
<JACKAL> I fixed the 30 second screen time out, I did a test and it seems that the 30 second timeout does not exist on the live cd boot so I rebooted the system only this time I ran system recovery mode and it corrected the problem
<sinthetek> valorie: it was working fine through dolphin. i didn't realize dolphin was a requirement of kdeconnect file xfer, though (or that plasma would use something else for the default file manager)
<elichai2> hey
<elichai2> how can I remove a workspace theme?
<elichai2> (I added the same theme both from "get new theme" and from ppa and it screwed the settings icons so I want to remove them both)
<elichai2> If I can't do that how can I reset KDE settings? (Plasma 5.9.4)
<BluesKaj> elichai2, delete the ppa from /etc/apt/sources.list.d , then choose new themes that avialable without using a ppa
<elichai2> I deleted the ppa already with the package but it didn't helped, I fixed it now by deleteing '.local/share/plasma' and reinstalling the theme
<elichai2> thanks anyway
<BluesKaj> elichai2, good luck when you reboot
<immu> BluesKaj:  u are here also?
<BluesKaj> immu,is my nick listed ?
<xtuh> hi, how to add my script to autostart (without gui)
<valorie> xtuh: something like ln -s path/to/script .kde/Autostart/scriptname
<valorie> or it might be in ~/.local now, or possibly ~/.config
<valorie> not much uses ~/.kde anymore
<xtuh> i have no gui
<xtuh> and i mean starting script at system startup, right after network
<xtuh> (link must be already up)
<ubuntu-mate> test
<valorie> xtuh: that is below the Kubuntu stack
<valorie> you possibly need ##linux
<valorie> we now use systemd, but there may be still some sysVinit bits in there too
<valorie> so your question is a bit out-of-scope for this channel
<immu> hi
<immu> how do i make the fonts look good in kubunut like i see in Ubuntu?
<R13ose> I have no wireless internet but on another computer does
<Reiji> hi
<Reiji23> hi
<angelkdelts> hi is possible optimizar my ssd  on Kubuntu 16.04?
#kubuntu 2018-04-16
<BionicMac> emma: Ok. I'm glad you pinpointed the root of the situation.
<BionicMac> emma: In the meantime... I found a couple of really good articles on the subject. https://www.hiroom2.com/2017/08/24/ubuntu-1610-nameserver-127-0-0-53-en/ and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1624320
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1624320 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-resolved appends 127.0.0.53 to resolv.conf alongside existing entries" [Low,Confirmed]
<valorie> BionicMac: did it help you fix your issue with your previous VPN?
<BionicMac> BionicMac: Yes. I ended up using my VPN providers cli application and it solves everything for me. I tried using their openvpn.ovpn configuration files with openvpn in cli and importing it into the Kde network connection wizard to no avail.
<BionicMac> valorie: ^
<BionicMac> valorie: While using their *.ovpn config files it was always and every time a dns issue. The connection was made just fine. DNS would not resolv. It was exactly related to what emma is experiencing.
<valorie> it would be good if both of you commented in the bug report
<BionicMac> valorie: will do. Now that I am semi-educated on systemd and resolv.conf I may try the openvpn.ovpn files again before I file the bug comment.
<user|95300> XBMC or Kodi on this distro
<elichai2> Hi, I reinstalled plasma-pa, and now the applet is really big
<elichai2> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/pWwD5D5z/20180416_112010.jpg
<elichai2> any ideas whats going on?
<globaldn> hey guys
<globaldn> how can I register nichname?
<mparillo> https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration
<globaldn> thanks
<hay207> Hi guys, is there a program to monitor my network connection and notify me of disconnections?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<diogenes_> hey
<dubis> hello world
<newtest1> hi
<newtest1> can some1 help me?
<newtest1> how can I enable Encryption/SSL with Freenode in KDE Konversation client?
<newtest1> i can't find any networking settings in Konversation client...
<om26er> that's probably the wrong channel you are asking that in but search for a freenode server that is tls enabled
<om26er> newtest1: ^
<newtest1> ?
<newtest1> i'm sorry... I know it's enablen on Freenode side, but looks like it's disabled in Kubuntu Konversation client... If not - how can I check that it's working? I haven't any indication...
<om26er> newtest1: when your client is trying to connect you should be able to see if it does the SSL handshake and succeeds
<om26er> so check the server logs
<newtest1> where I can find logs? :)
<newtest1> ah I see some logs in Freenode "root" window
<om26er> maybe post it somewhere if it doesn't expose anything private, so that we can see.
<BluesKaj> newtest1, konversation creates a log folder in your /home dir
<test2482> ?
<emma> valorie: my problem still isn't really fixed so when bionic is back let me know where to file a bug.
<valorie> emma: best to comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1624320 and mark yourself as affected
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1624320 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-resolved appends 127.0.0.53 to resolv.conf alongside existing entries" [Low,Confirmed]
<valorie> best way to file any bug report is commandline: `ubuntu-bug packagename` which in this case seems to be systemd
<emma> valorie: i do not have that bug I guess.
<emma> valorie: my problem is a bit different but also seems to be some tangled mess between PIA VPN -- NetworkManager -- resolv.conf
<emma> The current status is that as long as I am using the VPN I am fine. If I turn off the VPN then I have to manually edit resolv.conf so that it says 127.0.0.53 INSTEAD OF 127.0.1.1 but if my USB wireless adapter needs to be unplugged or plugged back in then NetworkManager rewrites it to 127.0.1.1 and I can no longer use the internet without the VPN.
<valorie> so perhaps file the bug against resolved if that is possible
<valorie> but resolved is part of systemd
<spirithawk> I am new to Ubuntu want kubuntu how can I make the .iso to a install cd bootable
<valorie> hmm, what is the right invocation
<valorie> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> not right
<valorie> !cd
<valorie> nope
<valorie> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<valorie> there we go, spirithawk ^^^
<BionicMac> Hello valorie
<BionicMac> Hi emma
<valorie> hi BionicMac
<spirithawk> thank you all
#kubuntu 2018-04-17
<BionicMac> emma, I see you're still dealing with the same issue. I would like to suggest something that may seem like left field but bear with me...
<BionicMac> emma, cd /var/log/ && grep -i apparmor ./syslog* | grep resolv | less
<BionicMac> you may find something interesting there, I did. and since my issue was not exactly the same as yours, this may lead you somewhere.
<BionicMac> or pipe it to a file, for further investigation even.
<BionicMac> emma, cd /var/log/ && grep -i apparmor ./syslog* | grep resolv > resolv.this.txt
<BionicMac> emma, also please check to see if you have openvpn package installed also. Are you using VPN providers client/software/binary to connect or a native Ubuntu tool?
<bungholio> Looks like it wasn't my connection only then.
<rayz> hello
<rayz> dead?
<bungholio> alive
<rayz> the software portal in kubuntu 17.10 is broken, how i fix it?
<rayz> it suddenly closed when i was trying to search apps to install
<bungholio> I'm not the apt expert but I do know some basics. Do you mean the gui?
<rayz> yeah
<bungholio> Discover?
<bungholio> Or Muon?
<rayz> Discover
<bungholio> Well, I will say this. Learn the cli way of updating. It is always faithful.
<bungholio> Have you tried to see that apt/apt-get is working properly from the cli?
<rayz> yeah, i am using it, the CLI
<bungholio> ok. so apt* is working correctly I assume?
<rayz> but exploring the discover will find an apps that worth to try
<rayz> apt is working great
<rayz> is it ok to chat in here?
<rayz> should we move to private?
<bungholio> Yes, it is handy. but nonetheless... it happens. I have no answer for you. It happen to me (rarely but yes) in the Discover app. It burps and farts now and then.. and of course, always without fail, exactly when I need it to work.
<bungholio> sure it's ok in chat in here.  Unless it gets too far off topic I assume.
<rayz> yeah i think the proble is in the dicover apps, not the system or the apt
<bungholio> Speaking of  Discover, let me check it out and use it for system updates today. I just received a notification that updates are available from discover.
<rayz> lets wait the other answering the question
<rayz> okey
<bungholio> I think you are correct.
<bungholio> Ok, 16 updates so far so good... and click.. discover me baby.
 * bungholio clicks update all.
<bungholio> All in all, I really like the Discover UI. Better than the Unity Software Center too.
<rayz> yeah sure
<bungholio> rayz, Ok, good timing with yoru Discover issue. Here again, like yesterday, Discover just hangs during an update (which it has actually finished. I verified with apt) and sas it is still updating and shows 3 apps left still updating but it is non-responsive, again.
<bungholio> s/sas/says/
<bungholio> And the 3 apps it shows still updating are already finished according to apt. So the updates went well, but the GUI doesn't reflect this.
<bungholio> Let me get some screenshots and file a bug report.
<rayz> okey
<BionicMac> rayz, https://bionicmac.club/index.php/s/X9apymnnILFwT5x
<[Relic]> any image viewer that can run a slideshow that is *NOT* full screen?
<wiq> Hi! How can I make kubuntu fast? What default process/features I can stop to reduce resource usage?
<diogenes_> wiq, disable from autostart: baloo and krunner
<wiq> I don't see  baloo and krunner in autostart settings
<ricktimmis[m]> Hi, give it plenty of swap, install on an ssd
<wiq> I don't have an ssd, also can't buy rn
<wiq> How can I remove akonadictl ?
<wiq> akonadi*
<benvantende[m]> Morning! Holy smoke! The last large batch of updates to 18.04 throws me into a black boot screen. That is very unusual. Never had an issue like this in the past years. Is anyone aware of radical changes. I am running a Radeon card.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<hateball> benvantende[m]: 18.04 is still in #ubuntu+1
<hateball> as it is not released stable
<benvantende[m]> hateball: heyla! yeah i know. Still love to fool around with the beta's. Anyway...I am back up and running by opening a treminal and just entering 'startx'. All perfect, but makes me wonder why not on boot?
<weillisterd> I factory reset windows which was dual boot with kubuntu and now my laptop skips the bios and grub and boots straight into kubuntu
<weillisterd> I've read the factory reset might have enabled fast boot in windows which might cause problems
<weillisterd> Is that so?
<hateball> weillisterd: sounds like ##windows would know more about that
<weillisterd> Is it a windows issue? Even my grub gets skipped
<weillisterd> And boots straight into kubuntu
<hateball> !fixgrub | weillisterd
<ubottu> weillisterd: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<weillisterd> ubottu but how do I even use a live USB? My bios screen where I press f12 gets skipped
<ubottu> weillisterd: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<weillisterd> Lol damn
<weillisterd> hateball but how do I even use a live USB? My bios screen where I press f12 gets skipped
<Buanka> Heu guys any idea why i cant open the software centre? its been happening for the last few days.. running ubuntu 16.04 LTS default environment . when i go to the terminal to open it i get this:   https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/h3zmBwJm5F/
<obert__> 18 will be out soon :)
<obert__> Buanka: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2334641
<obert__> first google result
<Cobrax> how do i change konversation editor theme via file
<Cobrax> i can't seem to find the schema file
<acheronuk> also support for gnome would be in #ubuntu
<Cobrax> err, by editor i mean the text box
<Cobrax> where all the text is...
<Cobrax> Also Baloo search isn't working in Dolphin, wut?
<Buanka> obert__: Yes, that was my first try and no good. also ran apt get update    apt get upgrade
<obert__> no idea then Buanka
<acheronuk> Cobrax: how is the search not working?
<crytobillionaire> I am having a bad day.
<user|8040> Flickering on boot animation on  17.10
<user|8040> Any solution?
<user|97198> Hello, i have stupidy problem, is about the kde plasma problem :( if someone is here, i try explain if
<user|97198> So someone is online here?
<user|97198> fine :/ if someone don't want to help me..
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<user|97198> Right, so maybe someone know a solution for this problem. My problem is about the kde plasma won't try to load corrected, trying load with white and black stuffs.. example that  Right, so maybe someone know a solution for this problem. My problem is about the kde plasma won't try to load corrected, trying load with white and black stuffs.. example
<user|97198> that  https://i.imgur.com/AwdyADi.png  , i tried to make something working, atleas konsole saved me XD, i tried to search on google about problem, maybe none not working, i tried to reinstall plasma-desktop. My log about plasmahell running on console https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SMKJ9zjvgg/ also something random is starting the taskbar with black stu
<user|97198> ff..
<user|97198> sorry for another stuff writed with duplicate
<user|97198> also i know is another way but is reinstalling maybe break my os :(
<user|97198> i detected the sddm don't start is just say failed to start
<user|97198> any solution?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> what release is this?
<marc__> hello
<diogenes_> hello
<ricktimmis[m]> Hi there
<dragonpc> Hello i have problem with kde plasma starting, is starting wrong, with black and white stuffs , i tried to remove complety plasma-desktop but don't solve that ( i mean reinstalled )
<diogenes_> dragonpc, what do you mean " with black and white stuffs"
<dragonpc> diogenes_ like that https://i.imgur.com/d0I2Rx5.png
<dragonpc> no desktop or something, but i see some features is working but in black/white mixture :/ also don't working the right click on desktop
<diogenes_> dragonpc, what graphics ?
<dragonpc> hd 630 (intel), is not relate with my problem im using right now chrome and (alt+t for searching apps is working pretty okay but invisible caracters.. when write konsole and enter, is working, icons is working when press enter)
<diogenes_> looks like another mysterious plasma bug
<dragonpc> but i see something the plasmashell errored for starting, here is paste https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dfjDVZxB83/
<dragonpc> Is not bug, accidentally moved the unity (ubuntu desktop for some testing) and reboot moving into plasma - maybe that cause :( i tried everything :/ about 4 hours to fix
<dragonpc> diogenes_ here short video to understand better, https://youtu.be/wRnAB4BzUIU and you have a idea ?
<acheronuk> dragonpc: waht release is this?
<dragonpc> Kubuntu 17.10.1
<dragonpc> Fine next day i make a topic on forum. I go sleep right now.
<valorie> hmmm, that is super-weird
<ronnoc> today's daily AMD64 iso seems to have a grub error. Tested verified image on both USB and DVD :/
<ronnoc> gonna try the Beta 2 one
<ronnoc> nevermind...was just a ton of scary & harmless GRUB error warnings -.-
<spaffers> Evening all. I have a quick question. I'm currently running the most recent nightly of 18.04. When the LTS version is officially released, will I have to do a fresh install or can I just upgrade? Thanks in advance.
<mparillo> The general advice is that if you continue to sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade -y you should have essentially the same thing as a fresh installation.
<mparillo> I think it is possible there are some minor details, like maybe a config file or two, or if some last minute new package is added to the ISO, but I would guess that most who install from a daily ISO do not bother with a re-install after the official release.
<tumescent> Brilliant. Thank you very much for your answer. I've been using Kubuntu for years but have never really bothered using the betas. I'll give your advice a go when it's released and see how it works.
#kubuntu 2018-04-18
<mparillo> And if it doesn't, that might mean you have encountered a bug worth reporting.
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> any idea why xdg-open errors with /usr/bin/xdg-open: 570: /usr/bin/xdg-open: kfmclient: not found ? I don't have konqueror (use dolphin)
<Unit193> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdg-utils/+bug/545044
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 545044 in xdg-utils (Ubuntu) "Xdg-open should use kde-open instead of kfmclient" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Deltarod> hey guys, I'm doing some research for a school project and was wondering if there was a way to look at the code base? I cant seem to find a place to review the repository anywhere
<ThOR27> Hi! I'm having an issue with Kubuntu 18.04. I use a US International Keyboard with dead keys, and shortcuts that uses "dead keys" such as ALT+` to change window for the same app doesn't works. Also, if I try to use any "deadkey" to set any kind of shortcut it doesn't works, it keeps as no key was pressed.
<user|96768> I need Linux headers for the kernel 2.6.24-32 generic.
<krytarik> Wow, that's old...
<hateball> I doubt it's in any supported release
<krytarik> Yeah, me too.
<user|96768> 2.6.24-32? Yes that is what the vendor is supporting. An install on a legacy laptop appears to need a network driver compiled. It is e1000 driver. Also a USB driver would help, but also need a driver. Apparently these drivers need to be re-compiled and I have not located the correct linux header versions yet.
<nulln> Is there a way to copy the kubuntu installer onto a partition of my HDD? I
<hateball> nulln: what are you trying to accomplish?
<nulln> I'm trying to install it on an iMac5,2. I don't have any CDs on hand and a live usb wont show up in rEFInd or the default apple "hold-option" menu.
<nulln> hateball: sorry, forgot to add the mention, see above
<diogenes_> nulln, does mac offer pxe?
<nulln> diogenes_: I don't know. I think it may, because I googled and found a thing called NetBoot. Not sure if that's the same as pxe.
<diogenes_> nulln, anyways, there is a possibility to start the installer directly from the HDD
<diogenes_> but you need somehow to get grub running
<nulln> oh, i just found this: https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/dd-usb-to-partition.1329407/#post-14381390 replacing the usb path with the iso, do you think this would work?
<valorie> you have to mount the ISO to get it to work as I recall
<valorie> ah, that method does that
<nulln> valorie: would it be worth a shot?
<valorie> anything is worth a try
<nulln> ok, i'll give it a shot
<valorie> dd is scary to use the first time, but just check your path
<hateball> Don't run with scissors
<nulln> yeah, setting up the live usb is always a big "cut the red wire or blue wire" to me
<nulln> although i get the paths right i always triple check for like 3 hours lol
<hateball> just make sure you dd to the device and not a partition
<valorie> lol
<nulln> hateball: what do you mean? the idea is to image a seperate partition with the installer, so i can boot to it from the hdd
<hateball> nulln: I mean when you dd an ISO to a thumbdrive, as I thought you were talking about now
<nulln> ahh yeah, when i set up live usbs i dd to the device
<nulln> i thought you were reffering to the hard drive
<hateball> yeah no I should have read more carefully :)
 * hateball knows nothing about Macs and EFI anyhow, goes back to "working"
<BionicMac> Wow I love the auto/instant/smart transparency of Konsole.
<BionicMac> Makes for a nice desktop experience. The little things ya know? =)
<valorie> I prefer yakuake!
<valorie> even more instant
<nulln> exactly. the little things that kde does are why i prefer it in the long run
<nulln> also kde gets me the look and feel that i like
<valorie> same here
<BionicMac> exactly
<BionicMac> valorie: I've never tried yakuake.
<BionicMac> valorie: oooo's and aaahhh's... wow this yakuake seems superb already.
<BionicMac> And yet another thing I love about Ubuntu in general... So easy to install anything you want quick and painless. and fast. right at your fingertips.
<valorie> it's like the first thing I install
<valorie> the second is konversation
<BionicMac> Insta-hide your terminal!
<BionicMac> =)
<BionicMac> makes for a clean desktop and stat!
<BionicMac> Yet, I am not so sure it will replace Konsole for me. We shall see.
<valorie> you can tab it too
<valorie> if necessary
<BionicMac> you mean the + sign att the bottom to open another shell right?
<valorie> or control + alt +t I think
<BionicMac> shift+ctrl+t for me. thanks.
<BionicMac> OH I just pulled my irc session in
<BionicMac> nice
<valorie> wow
<valorie> konversation <3
<BionicMac> I can't get away from terminal clients. I've tried.
<BionicMac> I'm on a weechat kick now.
<valorie> and I can't get into 'em
<BionicMac>   Probably because it's all I've ever used.
<BionicMac> And ya can't screen the gui ones.
<Unit193> No, I started wit a (horrible) gui client, went to a horrible ncurses client, then irssi.
<Unit193> BionicMac: Quassel has a client/core concept, so you can detach.  There's also znc.
<BionicMac> I started with BitchX... moved to Epic for a while.. Been on irssi for about 15+ years.
<BionicMac> laterly tried the guis again. Quassel, Konversation and Hexchat. They are all nice.
<ricktimmis[m]> I have become a big fan of Riot using matrix to hook back to freenode
<BionicMac> BionicMac: =) makes it nice. Quassel is my gUI of choice in irc clients for that reason.
<ricktimmis[m]> My favourite feature in Quassel was the integration with KDE text to speeches
<BionicMac> then again I run irc from different remote servers through the years so ... terminal clients kind of win the all around "useful-in-all-situations" battle foe me.
<BionicMac> ricktimmis[m]: I really need to give Quassel ful attention for a whlie.
<BionicMac> s/ful/full/
<ricktimmis[m]> Ah yes
<valorie> Konversation can act as a front-end to irssi btw
<ricktimmis[m]> We install Konversation by default now, which doesn't have TTS I don't think
<BionicMac> Unit193: Yes, znc has proved to be extremely useful.
<ricktimmis[m]> But that's just me trying to be future boy, having my machines talk to me
<BionicMac> ricktimmis[m]: I found myself fumbling around Konversation trying to use tor and sasl-ext etc etc. So I went back to terminal clients.
<ricktimmis[m]> I am really excited about up coming 18.04 is looking fantastic
<BionicMac> valorie: hmmmmm... I likey this yakuake..
<BionicMac> coffe is ready!
<BionicMac> man I can not type tonight.
<ricktimmis[m]> Ah coffee, what an excellent idea
<valorie> midnight here, so away from irc I go
<valorie> nice to see ya, ricktimmis[m]
<ricktimmis[m]> Right got to go, busy day be back later
<ricktimmis[m]> You to @valorie {{{{{{hug}}}}}}
<BionicMac> valorie: 'Nite valorie
<valorie> niters
 * BionicMac sips  Indonesian Medium Roast (from a local roaster) freshly ground by yours truly & brewed in a French Press.
<BionicMac> The only way to fly!
<BionicMac> Ahhhhhh
<Unit193> BionicMac: I like you.
<Unit193> French press and freshly ground, only thing left is to switch to a dark roast. :3
<BionicMac> Well, little known fact is... the dark roast has less (pure/clean) flavor and far less Caffeine. I've recently started drinking non-dark-roasts.
<BionicMac> When the beans are roasted.. the longer/darker/more they are roasted you lose the caffeine during the process.
<BionicMac> SO, Ihad to try for myself.. I bought my firs medium and light roast and BAM crystal meth in a cup!
<BionicMac> Tis true this science thing.
<BionicMac> I won't sleep until the dawn. Most especially having this Indo medim roast at 2:00 in the morning.
 * BionicMac pours Unit193 a cup of coffee... join me =)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<diogenes_> great, wbu?
<BluesKaj> wbu?
<diogenes_> wbu = what about you
<BluesKaj> insomnia  :/
<diogenes_> because of?
<BluesKaj> dunno
<diogenes_> exams ahead? broken love? running out of money? buying a new car tomorrow? :)
<BluesKaj> non of the above ..let's just leave it alone
<diogenes_> ok
<furby3> Hi community :) I'm a Linux newbie but software developer on windows. I'm installing Kubuntu on my server as a VM. I would like to access Kubuntu from my Windows 10 client via RDP. What is the simplest way to accomplish that (1. Access desktop with custom resolution 2.multiple connections to the same screen to be able to use multiple screens on my
<furby3> client. 3. Clipboard, 4. File transfer).
<hateball> !info xrdp
<ubottu> xrdp (source: xrdp): Remote Desktop Protocol (RDP) server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-9 (artful), package size 453 kB, installed size 2886 kB
<hateball> !xrdp
<hateball> nope, no special wiki page for that
<hateball> but yeah, if it is RDP you want, xrdp is what you need
<hateball> furby3: otherwise there are other protocols like VNC
<furby3> ok, thx :)
<hateball> file transfers I'd suggest you do over SFTP
<hateball> !sftp
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for its homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<hateball> unless you wish to inflict great pain on yourself by setting up SAMBA
<hateball> alas, I must dash. good luck!
<furby3> I would love to have a drag and drop solution within the xRDP connection.
<user|75585> I cannot change network settings, only the VPN tab is available, so no network
<user|75585> I am using KDE 4.4.5
<user|75585> Does that mean I need root privileges
<user|7786> how to kubuntu usb
<user|7786> ? Hi
<user|54072> hi
<diogenes_> user|7786, what?
<user|54072> somebody can help me?
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<user|54072> well, I'm a windows user but I wanna try kubuntu
<diogenes_> great
<user|54072> so I have a usb with the 17.10.1 iso
<diogenes_> great
<user|54072> my doubt is in the partitions configuration. Let me explain
<diogenes_> try ur best
<user|54072> the configuration right now is: C (W7) D (my data: music, data, movies, etc)
<diogenes_> and?
<user|54072> is there any way to keep using my data with kubuntu and windows? can you help me with the configuration?
<diogenes_> user|54072, first of all tell me if you have any experience with linux at all
<user|54072> not at all, I am a windows user. I read about all the linux distros and I found that kubuntu is good for windows users
<diogenes_> well first thing you need to know is
<obert> kubuntu is easy
<diogenes_> there are many different types of ubuntu versions and its derivatives (as kubuntu)
<diogenes_> there is stable release maintainted for 5 years
<diogenes_> there are releases which are supported for 6 months
<obert> you need to install yakuake though
<diogenes_> the 17.10 that you have chosen, will be supported for a short period of time
<diogenes_> that's why I advice you to pick 16.04 version
<user|54072> got it
<diogenes_> that's first, second about your data
<diogenes_> you got disk D with data, it will be of course accessible from both windows and linux
<diogenes_> so you don't have to worry about it
<diogenes_> now what you have to do the first steps on windows
<diogenes_> you need to download a piece of software called EASEUS partition manager (free version)
<diogenes_> and resize your disk D, make at least 50 GB of free space
<diogenes_> then you go ahead with linux installation, whenever you got any questions, just come here and ask
<user|54072> diogenes_:  thanks
<user|54072> one more question
<user|54072> I read an article and used it as a base to do a dual boot
<diogenes_> and?
<user|54072> well, the first time I try to install the 17.10 I stuck in the partition part. I explain:
<diogenes_> 17.10 will die in July 2018
<user|54072> got it, I'm gonna download 16.04 lts
<diogenes_> so once again, pick either 16.04 which will be supported till 2021 or wait few more days till a new stable release is coming up
<user|54072> so the article said: create a partition for /, other for /home and other for swap
<diogenes_> this moth, a new 18.04 stable will be released, it will be supported for another 5 years, but as for now, dowload 16.04 and later you can upgrade to 18.04
<diogenes_> about partitions
<diogenes_> if you intend to have on linux also a partition like disk D on windows, where your data will be keps and survive the re-installation
<diogenes_> then you need a separate /home partition
<diogenes_> if you intend to keep all your data on windowses disk d
<diogenes_> then you don't need a separate  /home
<diogenes_> keep in mind
<diogenes_> that everything you download on linux's /home partition, will be accessible only while you're on linux, when you go on windows, it will not be accessible
<user|54072> copy that. As I said, I'm a rookie and the partitions are a little bit treaky
<diogenes_> so I'd advice you to make only one single partition / (root)
<diogenes_> no /home no /swap nothing else
<user|54072> got it
<diogenes_> and just store the most important date on windows's disk d of course from linxu you can copy to windows disk d
<diogenes_> data*
<diogenes_> so the thing you need to do are:
<diogenes_> 1. make free space by resizing your disk d
<diogenes_> 2. when you reach partitioning in linux, go with "something else"
<diogenes_> there you gonna find free space
<diogenes_> 3. just create a single / partition with all that free space
<diogenes_> and install
<diogenes_> and one more thing, you said you have windows 7 not 10 right?
<diogenes_> because if you have windows 10, then you need a one more partition called /boot/efi
<diogenes_> otherwise your linux won't boot
<user|54072> right (I don't like 10)
<diogenes_> so it doesn't run in uefi mode, you should be fine then
<diogenes_> one more thing for you to try, is go to the live session
<diogenes_> with 16.04 and try out your sound, your wifi and your microphone
<diogenes_> if everything works then proceed with installation
<user|54072> that was my doubt, because when I tried the first time: I made the / partition and everything ok, the /swap... ok but for the /home a "useless" message appeared and I thought I was doing something wrong
<diogenes_> make only one partition / and choose ext4, after the installation come here and we will create a swap file instead of a swap partition
<user|54072> so: 1- download 16.04
<user|54072> 2- try the live session
<diogenes_> yes
<user|54072> 3- if everything is ok, proceed to install
<diogenes_> yes
<user|54072> 4- do it with an only / (root) partition
<diogenes_> yes
<diogenes_> ext4 <=== don't forget
<user|54072> 5- come back to create a swap file
<diogenes_> yes
<user|54072> diogenes_: thanks a lot
<diogenes_> yw
<user|54072> did I do right choosing kubuntu (as windows user)?
<diogenes_> yes
<user|54072> diogenes_: thank you a lot! Have a nice day
<user|54072> I will come back
<diogenes_> ty
<diogenes_> same
<[AdMiN]> Hola, Alguien habla español ?
#kubuntu 2018-04-19
<valorie> !es | [AdMiN]
<ubottu> [AdMiN]: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<hrocha> Hi
<hrocha> somebody can help me to make a swap archive?
<hrocha> somebody read me?
<user|82819> hello
<viewer|91293> can you consider Ubuntu 18.04
<viewer|91293> I was told my Ubuntu 17.04 e.o.l
<viewer|91293> i have kubuntu 17.04 and kde plasma 5.9.4 with my kubuntu install
<viewer|91293> i was needing help changing my network workgroup name in kde or command prompt
<IrcsomeBot> SanathShetty was added by: SanathShetty
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> Hi
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Hi :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<diogenes_> hi
<BluesKaj> hey
<user|48873> how to enable root login on the login screen
<Tm_T> user|48873: you don't
<BluesKaj> this not debian
<BluesKaj> is not
<BluesKaj> Hi Tm_T , LTNS!
<Tm_T> hi BluesKaj
<usrshv> there is tolls for replace update manager (discover) in kubuntu? can i update kubuntu with update-notifier from ubuntu-mate?
<usrshv> ‎‎ there is tolls for replace update manager (discover) in kubuntu? can i update kubuntu with update-notifier from ubuntu-mate?
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> How can I connect to WiFi network?
<usrshv> click on notification, "network" (tray at bottom right).
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> But network doesn't show wifi symbol
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> Can I enable WiFi through cammands?
<usrshv> did you see the checkboxes? is wifi enabled?
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> That's what I'm saying I can see any option to enable wifi
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> *I can't
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> Sorry
<usrshv> in upper left corner of "networks" si two checkboxes.. is left one checked?
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/wNglAKWQ/file_5899.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/57YzIt5K/file_5901.jpg
<hateball> sanath, perhaps your wifi card has not had its drivers installed? or there is a physical kill switch for it?
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> How to install drivers for WiFi card?
<usrshv> try in terminal without quotas " nmcli g "
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> I don't have any physical kill switch on keyboard
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> Ok I'll try
<usrshv> that will show is there wifi hardware present..
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/LzFfpgd1/file_5903.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> It says state disconnected
<usrshv> try " nmcli networking on " ?
<usrshv> then " nmcli g " , maybe...
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> @usrshv, Didn't work
<usrshv> that worked before on ubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> I don't know I didn't had ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> I recently Installed kubuntu
<usrshv> " nmcli radio all on " ?
<usrshv> nmcli g still says "connectivity unknown" ?
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/XlPCD20E/file_5905.jpg
<usrshv> ok, i simple user, so last ones: check in tray "airplane mode", then uncheck... ‎https://irc-attachments.kde.org/wNglAKWQ/file_5899.jpg
<usrshv> works?
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> I have it unchecked from the beginning
<usrshv> you need to see ! two ! checkboxes. just switch that one on and then off. Just maybe?
<diogenes_> IrcsomeBot, what's the issue?
<usrshv> diogenes ‎[20:52] ‎https://irc-attachments.kde.org/wNglAKWQ/file_5899.jpg that his issue
<usrshv> https://irc-attachments.kde.org/XlPCD20E/file_5905.jpg and that
<diogenes_> did it work in live usb session?
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> Yes
<diogenes_> IrcsomeBot, go to driver manager and see what driver your network card is using
<diogenes_> and if it has an alternative driver for it
<usrshv> Ircsomebot Alt + SPACE , type " sy " , press ENTER. driver manager in hardware section.
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> Where is hardware section?
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> I can't see it
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/VVTnG94H/file_5907.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/TedZ4EVF/file_5909.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> Sorry
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> I can see it
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> 😬
<usrshv> scroll down to the bottom )
<usrshv> double click on the titlebar, to maximize window. you also can customize settings of window manager later, to auto maximize.
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/07w10Iat/file_5911.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> The box was unchecked, I checked it now
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> Applying changes
<diogenes_> apply cahges
<diogenes_> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> Loading
<diogenes_> also you can tick the micrococe intel too
<diogenes_> reboot afterwards
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> Yes I checked it too
<usrshv> not do that
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> Why?
<usrshv> after recent updates, i never seen that checkbox (intel) ever again.
<usrshv> first install broadcom, then reboot, then install additional drivers...
<usrshv> Better, (of course if were network working) first update, only then look, if the proprietary drivers still availible (may glitch).
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> It glitched😭
<usrshv> How current state? drivers downloaded?
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> Rebooting
<usrshv> good luck!
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> The screen is glitched
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/WtlSddvc/file_5913.jpg
<usrshv> is network works, any way?
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> No
<diogenes_> IrcsomeBot, disable secureboot
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> Do I need to disable UEFI secure boot?
<usrshv> IcsomeBot yes and NO... time...
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> ?
<usrshv> I - disabled, but... you may be need to reinstall kubuntu. my UEFI not recognized installation, after secboot disabled.
<usrshv> you know how to disable secureboot?
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> Then what to do?
<usrshv> try, you anyway can enable it later.
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> @usrshv, No
<usrshv> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> I don't know how to disable secure boot
<usrshv> In my laptop, i need press and keep F2 when !! computer boots !!. to enter BIOS. see in Internet about that.. you may try delete key.
<usrshv> If succesfull, you will see diffirent options there.. (in BIOS).
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> Is it safe to do that?
<usrshv> Yes, if before press anything in BIOS, you will read small text in it.
<usrshv> First, search
<usrshv> First, search in Internet "how enter BIOS" for you laptop model!
<usrshv> And see screenshots, fear no.
<usrshv> IrcsomeBot do you understend my runglish ) ?
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> Yes😊
<D0U91E> 18.04 released?
<D0U91E> :(
<genii> The 26th
<usrshv> DOU91E yes, but not yet, as people at REACT OS says )
<D0U91E> thanks guys
<D0U91E> usrshv, I dont understand
<genii> D0U91E: What version are you currently on?
<usrshv> DOU91E joke. "It released, yes. But not yet ).
<genii> D0U91E: They are just making obscure references to another operating system which is never finished
<D0U91E> thank you - keep it stupid simple for me ... lol
<usrshv> DOU91E "Keep it simple, stupid!" is not so fanny as your variant, friend XD... (keep it stupid, simple!). I agree!
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> My problem didn't solve but still thank you guys for your awesome assistance.
<usrshv> IcsomeBot do you disabled secureboot?
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> I didn't enable it
<usrshv> IcsomeBot  https://irc-attachments.kde.org/WtlSddvc/file_5913.jpg your screenshot, see? enabled by default. so you need disable that, as diogenes_ say?
<usrshv> IrcsomeBot: ‎[21:37] ‎<‎diogenes_‎>‎ IrcsomeBot, disable secureboot
<usrshv> You not enabled it, but that vendor preset, maybe.
<usrshv> IrcsomeBot what will you do, then?
<acheronuk> usrshv: 'IrcsomeBot' is a telegraph to IRC bridge bot relaying messages, so it makes no sense to address it like that ;)
<acheronuk> *telegram
<usrshv> acheronuk | How bot determine, then, to whoam i adresses? Or that spread "incoming" messagers from there?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> <--- the name there in the <>
<acheronuk> ^ me replying via telegram
<usrshv> 99 bot over there, 99 bot of us \__(*L*)__/.. Take one down and pass around, 98 bots over there... )
<usrshv> IrcsomeBot - are you are the <acheronuk>?
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> My name is Sanath
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> only when I'm replying via telegram
<usrshv> <SanathShetty> and <acheronuk> company! what you gonna do with secureboot?
<user|62362> Hello, when approx. will be 18.04 realese? hanks for advance
<usrshv> user|62362 someone sayed, that 26th will... [22:43] ‎<‎genii‎>‎ The 26th
<user|62362> thanks you, have a nice day/night )
<usrshv> did someon know, how autoexit konsole?
<diogenes_> usrshv, what do you mean?
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> Type exit
<usrshv> I mean " konsole -e cd /home/usrshv/tor-browser_en-US/Browser | exec ./start-tor-browser ", to konsole close itself after command executed. Thanks >> diogenes_ , SanathShetty!
<usrshv> I need to go and fall in my bed. Good Luck, friends!
<genii> Try --nofork
<Guest4114> hi
<Guest4114> does anyone installed kubuntu 17.10 on usb stick?
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> I did
<Guest4114> the botmanager won't load by install any ideas?
<jalcine> you have to give a bit more information than that, Guest4114
<jalcine> like what do you see? what kind of log messages are showing for you?
<Guest4114> kubuntu 17.10 try to make a new install amd64 bit
<aboudreault> Hola
<aboudreault> When is planned the GA of Kubuntu Bionic?
<Guest4114> jalcine from the install gui is only error about the bootlader 2nd try I have ignored now stocks by the time server
<jalcine> aboudreault: it might be the 26th
<aboudreault> jalcine, awesome
<Guest4114> is pending by the time no installation progress :(
<BionicMac> aboudreault: Here ya go : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<aboudreault> ha, didn't know it was on the main ubuntu site. good to know
<jalcine> nice nick BionicMac haha
<ktecho> Hi. Is there any way to get kde apps 18.04 released today for kubuntu 18.04? Maybe in backports?
<acheronuk> ktecho: what is in 18.04 apps that you want? we will be building them once 18.10 development gets under way for that, but we are in freeze right now
<ktecho> acheronuk: what is in? I've read the announcement and everything is quite nice. I like dolphin improvements. I like having kbackup. And some others that I read about but cannot remember just right now.
<ktecho> acheronuk: I understand about the freeze and maybe fixing pending kubuntu bugs is more important :)
<ktecho> Just asking if some automatic building stuff were being made or if there are plans to release that :)
<acheronuk> I have been doing initial packaging for kbackup today, as we are in sorta limbo right now
<ktecho> I would hate to wait for kubuntu 18.10 to have all of that :)
<ktecho> acheronuk: yeah, I was looking for a backup app and maybe kbackup would suit my needs :)
<acheronuk> all this stuff builds in our CI, but outside that we have to do manual builds. well, I have a few things to upstream git builds elsewhere, but only 5 or 6 packages of interest
<acheronuk> let me add kbackup to that
<ktecho> nice
<acheronuk> ktecho: building in https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/experimental
<acheronuk> I've not tried this myself yet! :P
<ktecho> If I add that experimental PPA, all the packages are going to be updated to experimental, right?
<acheronuk> just grab the .deb if you want
<BionicMac> jalcine: Thanks!
<acheronuk> seems to work: https://i.imgur.com/0Vck2XW.png
<ktecho> acheronuk. Nice!! Will try after dinner!
<Guest20255> hi now grub-efi-amd64-signed unabe to install in /target/ system won't start without it :(
<Guest20255> any ideas
<ktecho> acheronuk: it works, thanks!
<acheronuk> kool :)
#kubuntu 2018-04-20
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Is telegram offline?  No comments for over ~7hrs across multiple channels...
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @DarinMiller, are you in russia? hehehe
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> j/k, everything normal here including kde neon channel and others
<IrcsomeBot> katnip1 was added by: katnip1
<BluesKaj> Hi Folks
<IrcsomeBot> <katnip1> https://www.zdnet.com/article/google-cuts-fake-ad-blockers-from-chrome-store-were-you-among-20-million-fooled/
<zys> help
<diogenes_> !ask | zys
<ubottu> zys: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ScxOOW0j/file_5955.jpg Finally🙂👍
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> A disabled secure boot by entering bios settings
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> Thank you all again
<D0U91E> so quiet in here you can hear a 'ping' drop
<IrcsomeBot> <katnip1> i forgot how i got into the telegram relay lol
<IrcsomeBot> <katnip1> i kinda fell into the relay of this channel this morning, can someone remind me how i did that for a friend? :)
<IrcsomeBot> robert was added by: robert
<shahzad> After fresh install --> Boot --> Black blinking cursor ONLY!
<shahzad> I have googled and found several blogs suggesting to modify boot with nomodeset etc.  But i can never get to the screen where i can modify this.  I do have a NVIDIA GT FX55 series
<shahzad> any help is greatly appreciated!
<diogenes_> shahzad, do you see grub menu when you boot?
<shahzad> I do not.  "Checking NVRAM" are the very quick last famous letters that i see before getting the blinking cursor
<diogenes_> shahzad, I mean when you start the pc you have to see the grub which is offering you to boot kobuntu or advanced settings and bla bla bla
<Lard> sounds like it's not even getting that far but isn't actually reporting an invalid system disk
<Lard> maybe change to legacy boot mode from UEFI in BIOS?
<shahzad> oh and unfortunately i don't see that.  So the flow: I get the BIOS boot screens and related information --> a flash of 'Checking NVRAM' --> blinking.
<diogenes_> shahzad, that's very very strange
<shahzad> Indeed!  I can install the OS successfully but the darn booting w/out the InstallerUSB just sin't playing nice
<shahzad> I am trying to switch from WindowsOS to Linux and this hump might just push me back to Windows.  Been trying to resolve this boot issue with no avail
<om26er> shahzad: well try a different version of Kubuntu, maybe ?
<diogenes_> shahzad, looks like a hardware problem
<shahzad> it is hardware issue!  I have tried Linux Mint Mate and Ubuntu and same issues
<shahzad> more like Graphics card
<diogenes_> shahzad, yep, then it's hardware, does windows boot fine?
<shahzad> yes
<om26er> shahzad: which version of those OS have you tried ?
<shahzad> never had issue with Windows
 * om26er thinks its more like hardware support issue than the actual hardware issue.
<shahzad> Across all of them the latest
<diogenes_> shthen my advice is to install windows and update your bios to the latest available version, then try linux again
<shahzad> it's mainly graphics card issue
<ConIT> hi
<shahzad> hmmm...this is interesting.  While in my BIOS, i selected 'default' settings on everything and now I do get the 'GRUB' boot screen and able to log in
<shahzad> wondering what setting in BIOS was preventing it ... Virtulaziation turned on?
<om26er> virtualization most probably got nothing to do with boot.
<om26er> Wonder if your system had switchable graphics and now its using Intel, shahzad
<IrcsomeBot> binaryhermit was added by: katnip1
<shahzad> om26er, while within the OS is there a way to tell (GUI or terminal)?
<om26er> shahzad: try: glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<om26er> might need to install mesa-utils
<om26er> ...in terminal
<user|50698> :)
<shahzad> om26er, it says "Vendor string: nouveau"
<shahzad> man may be i had too high of hopes with Linux but computer just froze!  I thought freezing was for Windows only
<om26er> nvidia support in this land isn't always great unfortunately.
<om26er> if possible try switching off nvidia completely in bios settings and you'll be in a new world
<shahzad> thank you.  If i were to change my graphics card, what cards have better Linux support
<shahzad> it's probably a Newbie thing on my part but isn't Kubuntu 17 supposed to be solid?  Trying to adjust the height of the task bar just froze the computer seconds time in a row
<shahzad> thank you for all the help
<Guest29709> hi all
<metalbiker> is there a way to turn on the night light where it warms the screen like it ubuntu gnome does?
<acheronuk> if you are running X there is the app redshift to install, and a plasmoid to control it
<metalbiker> acheronuk: ok. is x a display server? i'm testing kubuntu 18.04 LTS from default. so whichever it's using, then that's it.
<acheronuk> metalbiker: correct
<acheronuk> the packages are redshift and plasma-applet-redshift-control
<metalbiker> ok cool
<metalbiker> thank you kindly! i'll check it out for sure
#kubuntu 2018-04-21
<IrcsomeBot> Neyder was added by: Neyder
<IrcsomeBot> <Neyder> hello!
<IrcsomeBot> <Neyder> just trying kubuntu bionic
<IrcsomeBot> <Neyder> and partition manager takes too much time
<IrcsomeBot> <Neyder> to load
<IrcsomeBot> <Neyder> when i try it with live session it loads in a wink
<IrcsomeBot> Erich Eickmeyer was added by: Erich Eickmeyer
<fshbautista> https://www.youtube.com/user/l0de/live IS POPPIN HOT RIGHT NOW STILL GOING!! CALL 315-505-4666. IRC.EFNET.ORG #lrh
<fshbautista> https://www.youtube.com/user/l0de/live IS POPPIN HOT RIGHT NOW STILL GOING!! CALL 315-505-4666. IRC.EFNET.ORG #lrh
<fshbautista> https://www.youtube.com/user/l0de/live IS POPPIN HOT RIGHT NOW STILL GOING!! CALL 315-505-4666. IRC.EFNET.ORG #lrh
<fshbautista> https://www.youtube.com/user/l0de/live IS POPPIN HOT RIGHT NOW STILL GOING!! CALL 315-505-4666. IRC.EFNET.ORG #lrh
<fshbautista> https://www.youtube.com/user/l0de/live IS POPPIN HOT RIGHT NOW STILL GOING!! CALL 315-505-4666. IRC.EFNET.ORG #lrh
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<aleksander> Всем привет
<IrcsomeBot> <Neyder> BluesKaj, hi!
<aleksander> Есть кто нибудь кто может помочь новичку в освоении кубунту )
<diogenes_> ?
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BluesKaj> Hi Neyder
<BluesKaj> !ru | aleksander
<ubottu> aleksander: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<aleksander> senks не равнодушным )
<BluesKaj> !ru | aleksander
<BluesKaj> aleksander: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<diogenes_> ili napishi vprivat
<diogenes_> aleksander, ^
<aleksander> всё спс проблема решена - паника у новичка - сорри великие гуру ))
<Tm_T> For some reason when hitting meta key (windows key) my startup menu opens up, I have set other shortcut for it
<Tm_T> any way to disable this meta key activating the menu?
<neyder> hi
<IrcsomeBot> Claws was added by: Claws
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> hello
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> i have a problem with kubuntu 18.04 beta 2
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/XVabtp3O/file_6006.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> not updated
#kubuntu 2018-04-22
<valorie> @Claws you might try in konsole : `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade`
<valorie> I believe that will update Discover as well so that it doesn't jam like that
<valorie> to all - help test the 18.04 RCs! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2018-April/004438.html
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> @valorie, I tested , you say
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> But my system lost found
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Black screen on boot :/
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Kubuntu 18.04 beta 2 is terrible
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Many bugs
<valorie> upgrade, Claws
<valorie> in konsole or terminal : `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade`
<mparillo> I have heard something about SDDM and Nvidia
<valorie> do you know how to start a terminal?
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> I understand
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> But not functioning for me
<valorie> control+ alt + f2
<valorie> I had a similar problem, also caused by nvidia
<valorie> only an upgrade fixed it
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> How exit this?
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> I press you say
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/hNClehAS/file_6008.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Help me
<IrcsomeBot> <Neyder> put the username you put during installing
<neyder> @Claws after that put your password, take note that when you type your password you will not see anything
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> I have many problems with kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Sorry everybody
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> I back for manjaro
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> I am beginner with Linux
<IrcsomeBot> <Neyder> and kubuntu i good for you,
<IrcsomeBot> <Neyder> but beta or daily are not for beginners
<IrcsomeBot> <Neyder> it's expected to have some flaws and erros
<IrcsomeBot> <Neyder> you should waited until final release (and some days/weeks) have passed to know what common errors where there
<IrcsomeBot> <Neyder> you can happily try kubuntu xenial, or kubuntu artful
<neyder> @claws and by the way, what type of machine do you have,
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> @Neyder, Which version you recommend for me ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Version kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> @Neyder, Kubuntu 18.04 lts release is April 26 now ? Correctly?
<neyder> @Claws xenial will be ok ,
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Artful no?
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> 17.10
<IrcsomeBot> <Neyder> i will choose xenial, because you should upgrade to bionic anyways
<IrcsomeBot> <Neyder> but with artful you only have tree months to go, and with xenial you have two more years
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Understand
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Xenial is 16.04 Right?
<IrcsomeBot> <Neyder> yup
<valorie> https://kubuntu.org/news/bionic-18-04-release-candidate-images-ready-for-testing/
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Thanks man
<IrcsomeBot> <Neyder> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/xenial/release/
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> @valorie, Omg, this is true ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Download now?
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> I loved kubuntu , but 18.04 beta 2 is terrible
<IrcsomeBot> <Neyder> @Claws, Kubuntu Beta pre-releases are NOT recommended for: …     Regular users who are not aware of pre-release issue …     Anyone who needs a stable system …     Anyone uncomfortable running a possibly frequently broken system …     Anyone in a production environment with data or workflows that need to be reliable
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Oh no
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Thanks bro
<valorie> heh, not all of us are men!
<neyder> valorie: you do not need to be so rude
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> KDE neon It's the same thing as kubuntu 16.04?
 * neyder i just wanna marry your daugther
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> What?
<IrcsomeBot> <Neyder> @Claws, it's not the same, as of its a KDE distro, based on 16.04, but not kubuntu. upgrade cycle is more or less quicker
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> @Neyder, with kubuntu 16.04, can I upgrade to the 18.04 release without having to format?
<IrcsomeBot> <Neyder> @Claws, yes you can do in a couple hours,
<IrcsomeBot> <Neyder> and you will win a pseudo-rolling release
<IrcsomeBot> <Neyder> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/FSMoVAXr/file_6009.webp
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Omg bro
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> This is great haha
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> You are the man 😚
<valorie> excuse me?
<neyder> valorie: you're excused
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Bot useless
<Tin__man> Question: I set my taskbar to show programs only when minimized. I found that I don't like that setting, but for the life of me, I can't find where i set that setting. I've been through my settings a dozen time, and searched the web.  Running Kubuntu 16.04. Any one know where that setting is?
<mparillo> Right click on the task bar, and pick alternatives?
<Tin_man> ok, don't see the option for showing programs whether maximized, or minimized.
<Tin_man> thats not the setting i changed.
<Tin_man> but one of those setting did help
<Tin_man> it now show a smaller icon which I like much better..
<Tin_man> thanks.
<Tin_man> Thanks a bunch mparillo ..
<Tin_man> ended up fixing it better than before i broke it.. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> @Neyder, hey man
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/l9wTSGI5/file_6011.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> i can install?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Feel free to install but some NVidia systems are behaving a little quirky.
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> I am new user in linux, better to install artfull?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Artful had quite a few papercuts the have partial solution if you install backports ppa. 18.04 is very solid from the KDE/Kubuntu perspective, but even with the NVidia quirks, I would recommend starting with 18.04.  What is the make and model of your video card?
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/qLTxKCaQ/file_6013.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Ahhh, you have a hybrid laptop. How do you manage the video card selection?  Bumblebee, prime-select, or ???
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> i dont know haha
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> I'm a new user with linux haha
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Open nvidia-settings and view the profiles.  Which card is currently enabled?
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> yes man
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> or open a terminal and type "prime-select query"
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If NVidia drivers are not installed, neither of the above directions are valid.
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/2Kuo0Edw/file_6015.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> No NVidia drivers are installed, so if you do the same on  Kubuntu, you should not have any issues. I think Manjaro is a rolling release and thus you should have the latest KDE versions.  Are you having issues?  (Why did you want to run Kubuntu?)
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> because I'm not used to using arch linux, and I love the kde interface
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> For an "noob"", you just taught me a new command: inix -G is very slick.
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> @DarinMiller, haha
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> i love kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> ❤️
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> In your case, I recommend Kubuntu.  The hybrid graphic are still a "challeng", but since you are not using NVidia drivers, you should be ok.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ^kubuntu 18.10^
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> I'll install on 16.04, and wait until April 26 to upgrade to 18.04 lts
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/r7bSQuUZ/file_6017.jpg
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> I'm seeding that, @Claws
<ca_cabotage> hey all, quick question - how is the battery life looking on kubuntu 18.04?   I'm considering swapping my T430 over but battery life is my last concern.
<valorie> so far good for me
<valorie> computer is running quiet and cool
<valorie> running bionic since beta2
<ca_cabotage> how good is good if you dont mind me asking?
<ca_cabotage> in any way comparable to windows/os x?
<IrcsomeBot> <katnip1> that is a difficult question, apples to oranges
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I average around 5-6 hours on my yoga pro2.
<ca_cabotage> i know a few years ago battery life on linux was pure garbage - am hoping that is no longer the case. i read that fedora has made some huge improvements
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> but I do not have a windows reference.
<valorie> there was never windows on this laptop
<IrcsomeBot> <katnip1> i never had good uptime in windows, in macOS it was always good
<IrcsomeBot> <katnip1> but you get what you pay for with those 2
<IrcsomeBot> <katnip1> kubuntu is solid
<ca_cabotage> that's not bad at all
<ca_cabotage> trusted reviews got 6:30 in their review running windows on a yoga pro 2
<IrcsomeBot> <katnip1> i find it difficult to compare linux to windows/macos
<IrcsomeBot> <katnip1> too many distros
<ca_cabotage> all i care about is if the battery management is still shit in lunx - and it sounds like it's not. as much as like linux, windows and mac are still way ahead in some very notable respects - glad to hear that linux is catching up in battery
<nulln> hello, i'm on an imac5,2. it has 2gb ram and the graphics chip is an Intel GMA 950 (i believe). I installed Kubuntu yesterday and transparency does not work at all. To be honest, I am new to KDE, so i don't know if theres some setting I need to enable/etc. The effect is most noticable in Synapse, where the transparent parts of the menu are just fully black. Does anyone have any ideas about how I can fix this?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @nulln, Try System Settings -> Display and Monitor -> Compositor -> Rendering Backend
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Recommend one of the opengl options unless they are already selected.  Try XRender as last resort.
<nulln> Dang, you're a hero. Xrender worked, I'll try some other opengl ones though
<nulln> Yeah, Xrender was the only one that worked.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If xrender works best, leave it there.  But the opengl ones should work with intel.
<nulln> Thank you again, this system is just about set up :D
<nulln> Oh my goodness, just figured out why you said Xrender should be a last resort
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> xrender is usually the slowest performer, but in your case, if fixes issues, I would rather opt for imperceptably slower perf than video corruption.
<nulln> Managed to fix it. All of the animations (start menu sliding up/down, mouseover task bar previews) were super slow. The login fade was the worst though, couldnt use the system for like 5min lol
<nulln> I was actually considering a reinstall lolol
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> xrender was the fix? or did you find something else?
<nulln> I had to disable all desktop effects
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> This is a true bot?
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Or human?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> human :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Wtf
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I am using telegram that uses a bot link
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Bro haha
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Understand
<nulln> Ah, telagram. I thought the bot linked to Discord or something
<nulln> telegram* whoops
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> I bugged now
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> On older systems, the Blur desktop effect causes major issues. Most of the other effect are OK.
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> I installing kubuntu 17.10
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Now
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 17.10 is a good release, especially with backports enabled.
<valorie> it was
<valorie> bionic: even better so far
<IrcsomeBot> * DarinMiller agrees with Valorie
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> @DarinMiller, Nvidia web driver that's right ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> I have gforce 830m
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Under manjaro, you were running the nouveau driver (open source NVidia driver).   That's the default driver in Kubuntu.
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> on kubuntu 18.04 when I installed the NVIDIA drivers and rebooted the computer, it gave black screen.
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> and do not leave the black screen.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If you want to try the proprietary NVidia driver,  run this in a terminal: sudo apt install nvidia-340
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Finish installation
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> And received this
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ASKw4R2f/file_6019.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> hold down the "alt" key and type reisub
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/jG6Iyo6r/file_6021.jpg
<nulln> Is image attatchments a thing in Konversation, or how are you doing that?
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> @DarinMiller, What?
<nulln> Oh wait, it's probably telagram-to-irc bot doing that. Ignore me
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sry, hold down the alt key and hit <print screen> REISUB ( http://blog.kember.net/articles/reisub-the-gentle-linux-restart/)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> telegram bring image attachment into the 21st century.
<nulln> Yeah, I just forgot that you guys were on telegram :P
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Kubuntu many problems
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Omg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> oh oh?
<nulln> Are you getting another issue Claws?
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/wP8RgFUX/file_6023.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/A4PcFzmz/file_6025.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> I search Nvidia driver's
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/W9Xu10zD/file_6027.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> That menu will take a while.
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Which options ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> First, second or third?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I recommend installing the 340 drivers.  Ubuntu does not correctly recognize some older cards.  The 384 driver will not work (maybe that also happened in 18.04?)
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Right
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0XUIDHEH/file_6029.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> I'm going to wait 26 days for 18.04 lts, ​​so yes I update the driver pro 384
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/zIiSXjtC/file_6031.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> OMG that's Impossible
<IrcsomeBot> <katnip1> 4 days
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Is that a winky smiley?
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> @DarinMiller, Error open software update
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes, those bugs are fixed in 18.04 and in backports.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> run this command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> @DarinMiller, and ni 18.04 black screen, I'm screwed haha
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> followed by: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> the black screen was most likely the 384 video driver.  The 340 should work fine in both 17.10 and 18.04.
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> @DarinMiller, Are you sure?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes.  I have friend who own the a laptop with the same card.  We tried the 384 driver as recommend just to see if would work. Nope.
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> I spent all day installing distribution, I can not take it anymore, I'll stop at 17.10 with the 340 driver
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> We had to boot to a command line and sudo purge nvidia*
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> and when I leave 18.04, I put it
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> @DarinMiller, Understand
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Have installed ? 340
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/MYkF9wIV/file_6033.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> requires restart
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Ok I reboot now
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> 1min I'm back
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> will take, not black screen.
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> 🙏
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/aX1VNL29/file_6035.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Wait finished
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Do you auto login?
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> @DarinMiller, No
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> takes a long time, full upgrade
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> ...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> In 18.04, SDDM and NVidia have not been playing well together.  SDDM shows a black screen instead of the password window.  However, typing in the password and hitting enter works.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yes, lots of fixes in backports.
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> I hope that all this is corrected in the 18.04 lts version, and is totally stable.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I am little concerned for SDDM as it difficut to troubleshoot as it seem to be hw specific.
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> SDDM? WHATS THIS
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Simple display manager.  The gate keeper that allows you to select your boot enviro (Kwin, kwin wayland, gnome, etc) assuming you have more than one desktop envior installed.  It's the screen where you type your password when you log in.
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Hmm
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Understand
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> reboot successful or still updating?
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> @DarinMiller, Still updating
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> 94%
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> no black screen, worked successfully.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yes!
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ERD4AUX6/file_6037.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Yupp
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> The problem is Nvidia 384
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> So bad haha
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yup
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> pray for developers to correct this in version 18.04 lts
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> 🙏
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> With that video card, you may need to disable the desktop blur effect.  If you do not notice any stuttering (when draging windows or minizing/maximing) then you are ok.
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> I just felt
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Now
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> In the open source world, we don't pray, we file bug reports.  The really smart ones write patches and merge proposals. Unfortuneately, I fall into the bug filer group.
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Lagging
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> On move window
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Disable blur.  (Do you know where to find it?)
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Where?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Sys Settings - Desktop effects
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Don't have desktop effects
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> type blur in the filter box and uncheck it.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> before doing that, ensure compositing is set to opengl
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> xrender is usually a little slow.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Sys settings -> Display and Monitor -> Compositor
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Rendering backend.
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Sorry, Desktop Behavior -> Desktop effect
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> where are the themes?
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Tdrxz9Q0/file_6039.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/RPQ00otK/file_6041.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> hmmm, dunno... you should see this:
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> (Photo, 829x790) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/M0YPS10R/file_6043.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> by chance, did you keep your home directory from a prior install?
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> No
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Full clean and format
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> you may need to stomp on some of your plasma config files.  But that should not be necessary on a fresh install.
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0JBgtzay/file_6045.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> This is very bug haha
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> wait, how did you make it appear?
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Nothing
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Instantly
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> it just appeared on its own after clicking other sys setting options?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <katnip1> good morning
<nulln> I need help (again!), with my iMac. I'm trying to get my CD drive to work. I can insert a disc just fine, but KDE does not detect it. Using "sudo eject" does eject the drive. I just can't get KDE to recognise it. What should I do?
<nulln> Also, "sudo lshw -C disk" reports it's a "MATSHITA" brand "CW-8124". I haven't found any ubuntu-related anything about this drive.
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> All
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Yj1SksNq/file_6051.jpg wtf
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> kubuntu bionic final have a 2 bugs
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> @Claws, @DarinMiller
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> most releases there are a few niggles left. e.g. http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/383/builds
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> some only happen on some hardware, so are difficult to fix
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> @DarinMiller
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/P0JlmzvA/file_6053.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> this last version is 390
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 396 is beta, so not on that page
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> i have a gforce 830m graphics card
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 1004x747) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/3GWC5xc8/file_6055.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> fucntion on kubuntu 18.04 bionic beaver?
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> the last version
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> 386
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> version 384, is giving black screen, already tested.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> It's beta. could work. could be a disaster. you take that chance with a beta
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Is it better to use version 340 then right?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Claws, The NVidia website does say the 390 driver should work with your card.  If you want to try, i will help.  If it fails, I can talk you through the recover.
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> finishing here to install the 18.04 beta 2
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/viUR0PXf/file_6057.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/q5mNYPUJ/file_6059.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Installed
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/eJzXM2J1/file_6061.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/mHj45gsS/file_6063.jpg
<D0U91E> BluesKaj, got a sec?
<D0U91E> ... did I ask you about samba shares in 18.04 not showing up in dolphin and not being about to mount in fstab?
<D0U91E> about = able
<BluesKaj> D0U91E, windows shares or... ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/QeXGRcd0/file_6065.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> I had black screen, but I put the password with the black screen, and it opened.
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> @Claws, @DarinMiller
<flox_> good morning everyone. I have a quick question. I am thinking about moving to kubuntu. My big concern with this are all the passwords I have currently stored in my gnome-keyring. Is there a way to migrate those?
<mattfly> any hope for this bug?
<mattfly> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sddm/+bug/1762885
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1762885 in sddm (Ubuntu) "SDDM fails to start on laptops modern NVidia cards" [Undecided,New]
<BluesKaj> flox_, maybe this will help https://github.com/keepassxreboot/keepassxc/issues/440
<D0U91E> BluesKaj, yes they are suppose to be windows shares - that is how I config'd on 14.04 that works flawlessly but same fstab on and dolphin on 18.04 gives errors on mount and fstab is not working
<D0U91E> /192.168.0.1/USB_Storage /media/networkstorage cifs sec=ntlm,rw,guest 0 0
<D0U91E> that is the line that does not work in 18.04 machine but works on my 14.04 machine
<D0U91E> /192.168.0.1/USB_Storage /media/networkstorage cifs sec=ntlm,rw,guest 0 0
<D0U91E> /192.168.0.1/USB_Storage /media/MONSTER cifs sec=ntlm,rw,guest 0 0
<D0U91E> those are the 2 mounts on the 14.04 and 18.04 respectively
<BluesKaj> D0U91E, try uuids instead of IPs in fstab , unless the windows shares are remote
<D0U91E> what is a uuid - err what is best to google for to learn uuid?
<BluesKaj> sudo blkid will give uuids for connected drives/shares
<BluesKaj> D0U91E, my fstab https://www.pastebin.ca/4017789
<D0U91E> BluesKaj, ah yes I know that ftab and understand... shares on on my router's readyshare usb port (just a propietary samba server that runs on the router
<D0U91E> so host machine is 192.168.0.1
<BluesKaj> ok, I stopped using my router as server connection for my media stuff after a power failure bricked the server HDD
<BluesKaj> I used to use the network folder in dolphin "network" for windows shares when we still used windows
<low_tower> Hello all! I have a quick question. I observed that in the newer versions for Krusader (included in Kubuntu 17.10 and 18.04) something changed in folder creation.
<low_tower> ntil 14.04 when I pushed F7 the folder creation dialog appeared and if I typed in /a/b/c ori a/b/c Krusader created a hierarchy of folders starting with a -> b -> c like when mkdir -p is typed in the console. In the newer version this doesn't happen instead all the folders are created in the
<low_tower> ‎ same parent folder
<low_tower> Is there some setting that I can modify to get back the earlier behavior?
<low_tower> ‎ I used the earlier "feature" quite extensively and I miss it
<low_tower> Thank you
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Claws, Looks like you are affected by this bug also: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sddm/+bug/1762885.  Please leave a comment with you system specs if you have a moment (add your inxi -G output).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1762885 in sddm (Ubuntu) "SDDM fails to start on laptops modern NVidia cards" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> @DarinMiller, i view
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> my solution was not to use the nvdia driver for now.
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> I'm using intel hd graphics 5500
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> No need to uninstall the NVidia driver.  To swith to intel, use: sudo prime-select intel
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> what is?
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/XCh2UouH/file_6069.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Your system will then boot with Intel drivers and run great.
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> I'll try
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If you already uninstall NVidia, then the prime-select option will not work.
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Y4MwJvO0/file_6071.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> @DarinMiller, I'll show you something, 1 minute.
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/3hyP4suL/file_6073.jpg
<user456724> Kubuntu 16.04 with Mesa: Is it possible that KDE 5's compositor could cause system freezes? Or would it be more likely caused by something else?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If the 390 driver works other than the black screen at login, I recommend that one. And use prime-select to switch to  the nvidia card for graphics intensive stuff.  Booting up with the intel driver will give best battery life.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 16.04 was a bit glitchy with the plasma stack, so I would blame Plasma/qt.
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ozhi6Ee0/file_6075.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> bugs on window
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> using nvidia driver 340
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> and font very very small
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> System Settings -> Fonts , check the force dpi box.  Adjust the dpi to your preference.  Changes do not take affect until applcations/plasma is restarted.
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> how to restart plasma?
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> not effect
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> As for the funky title bars, that's either kwin, the window dectoration or the NVidia driver.  Try choosing a different window dectoration or restart kwin
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ewRV5720/file_6077.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> To restart plasma:  killall plasmashell && plasmashell &
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ^command line^
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> increased the font, but the window did not solve, it is bugged.
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/abmLo8Br/file_6079.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yes, its 2 different issues.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> try restarting kwin:  killall kwin
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> then kwin &
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> no process found
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> oops that has a new name: killall kwin_x11
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> then kwin_x11 &
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> bug all
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> dont have window now
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> haha
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> omg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ensure to include the "&" at the end and close the terminal by typing exit
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> I reboot
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Blackscreen
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/fFqGLe6D/file_6081.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Put password
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/lmIUaWj5/file_6083.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Perfect
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/9Be62Uic/file_6085.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Did you REISUB?
<IrcsomeBot> <katnip1> anyone have an idea what this means on the download site witthe the release calendar ; Warning /!\ FinalRelease,
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> @DarinMiller, what?
<user456724> Sorry for suddenly leaving, my computer froze again..
<user456724> ubuntu 16.04 with Mesa: Is it possible that KDE 5's compositor could cause system freezes? Or would it be more likely caused by something else?
<user456724> *Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> How did you reboot? Gentle restart mentioned last night (http://blog.kember.net/articles/reisub-the-gentle-linux-restart/)
<user456724> I tried disabling compositing for now, in case it will help me avoid a freeze while waiting for an answer.
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> @DarinMiller, where?
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> terminal?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @katnip1, Final  18.04 release candidates are available for testing.  Feel free to test, many people have tested this round so we have quite good feedback.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Claws, You had a black screen, how did you drop to a terminal (ctrl-alt-f1 ?)?  I assign meta-w to open konsole so if I do something stupid with plasma, I can usually launch a graphical terminal.  Otherwise I use ctrl-alt-f1.  I use reisub when the above methods fail me.  Power button is the last resort.
<IrcsomeBot> <katnip1> so you're saying it's a warning that it's not finished yet?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @katnip1, Correct, final to be released on Thursday.
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> @DarinMiller, i use reboot
<IrcsomeBot> <katnip1> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> command
<IrcsomeBot> <katnip1> ty
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> ctrl alt f2
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Ohh, thats new.... ctrl-alt-f2 thru f6 will drop to a non-gui terminal.  ctrl-alt-f1 returns to the xsession.  (used to be ctrl-alt-f7 used to be the default gui session).
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> perfect now
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Very good.
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/HAgNvkS1/file_6087.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> my problem now blackscreen haha
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> There is no way I can solve it.
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> on ssdm
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> if you install nvidia-prime (sudo apt install nvidia-prime), you can switch to the intel driver (sudo prime-select intel) and the sddm problem goes away.  So the issue is either NVidia driver or SDDM.
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> the problem and the driver of nvidia, but I will put in automatic login and solve this.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> thats what I do. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> hehe
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> whats is your desktop?
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/j6kFMv0y/file_6089.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> looks is good :)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I use the National geo for one desktop and bing picture of the day for the other
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> i using dell vostro 5450
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> very good
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> you saved my life with kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> I do not know how to thank.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have a mix of hw: desktop, a couple old laptops and a few modern laptops (one is my wife's, a gaming laptop, and a light weight one for work).
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Glad I could help.
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> thanks direct from brazil :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> I'll be waiting for kubuntu now 18.04 lts
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> you know install plasmoid desktop?
<anqxyr> hey, can anyone help me, I think my apt is way broken. some highlights:
<anqxyr> E: Package 'chromium-browser' has no installation candidate
<anqxyr> E: Package 'aptitude' has no installation candidate
<anqxyr> google-chrome-stable : Depends: libappindicator3-1 but it is not installable
<anqxyr> E: Unable to locate package libappindicator1
<diogenes_> anqxyr, try sudo apt install -f
<anqxyr> tried, doesn't help
<anqxyr> acts like all is fine
<diogenes_> what os vesrion?
<anqxyr> kubuntu 17.04
<diogenes_> 64 bits?
<anqxyr> yup
<diogenes_> did you fully update and ugrade the system?
<anqxyr> apt update always fails to get some files at the end
<anqxyr> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<anqxyr> W: The repository 'http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty Release' does not have a Release file.
<anqxyr> N: Data from such a repository can't be authenticated and is therefore potentially dangerous to use.
<krytarik> !17.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<diogenes_> anqxyr, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> oh right ^^^
<diogenes_> support ended :) sorry I don't use any ubuntu so I didn't know
<anqxyr> ah shit, am I totally SOL?
<diogenes_> try dist-upgrade
<anqxyr> sorry, meant to censor that
<krytarik> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<anqxyr> well this is all very inconvenient right now, but I suppose I don't have anyone else to blame but myself
 * anqxyr is doing do-release-upgrade
<anqxyr> so, this is fun. I can actually continue working while it's doing its stuff, and can see as it updates various applications from under me
<anqxyr> I was expecting to be completely sidelined for an hour or two
<anqxyr> and it's done. Thanks y'all, I don't know how much longer I'd stumble all over the internet trying to figure out why everything is wrong otherwise.
<diogenes_> anqxyr, so is your problem solved?
<anqxyr> yup
<anqxyr> the original problem was that I couldn't install chrome/chromium to use for selenium
<anqxyr> it's installed and working now
<diogenes_> good
<spicypixel> anyone know off hand if you can disable two finger (or just generic scrolling) events from tabs? it's confusing and frustrating on konsole
#kubuntu 2019-04-15
<LINKSWORD2> Hey everybody.
<LINKSWORD2> A while back, I used to have a customized display for the digital clock widget on my taskbar. (Admittedly, it was Kubuntu 10.04. but still.) I wanted to change the font color for just the clock widget, if possible.
<LINKSWORD2> Any suggestions?
<LINKSWORD2> Anybody active?
<IrcsomeBot4> <Valoriez> 10.04 was still Plasma 4 I think
<IrcsomeBot4> <Valoriez> you can look on say, KDE store and see what's available *now*
<IrcsomeBot4> <Legendx7> Hello, i am new linux user and i would like to use ubuntu on my laptop but each flavour i try of ubuntu ( kubuntu, ubuntu budgie) i have problem with screen tearing when i use nvidia drivers but when i don t instal nvidia drivers i use only integrated gpu on intel i5 5200u. I would really appriciate asvice from you. Thank you.
<IrcsomeBot4> <Legendx7> @Legendx7, I have nvidia 920m grapgic card
<dsbye> when I attempt to connect to a 5 GHz network, connection manager keeps spinning at configuring interface. after sometime, the wifi password diaolog pops up. if I enter my password it goes back to configuring interface and after someimte the password dialog opens again
<dsbye> this is only a problem with the 5 GHz SSID
<dsbye> it connnects to the 2.4 just fine
<dsbye> other devices have no problems connecting to the 5 GHz ssid
<w0lf> hello all
<w0lf> I have Kubuntu installed
<w0lf> sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<w0lf> [sudo] password for w0lf:
<w0lf> chattr: Operation not supported while reading flags on /etc/resolv.conf
<w0lf> why its saying not supported ?
<w0lf> I have done it in past on another machine and it worked
<w0lf> hello ?
<acheronuk> w0lf: symlink?
<acheronuk> yep. that is a symlink
<w0lf> ah its symlinked to resolv.conf -> ../run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf
<w0lf> so should I remove the symlink ?
<w0lf> as I want to use the nameserver from cloudflare
<acheronuk> I wouldn't. If you HAVE to make it immutable for some reason, then sounds like you want to chattr the link target
<acheronuk> oh. in /run
<acheronuk> fun!
<w0lf> acheronuk, sudo chattr +i stub-resolv.conf
<w0lf> chattr: Inappropriate ioctl for device while reading flags on stub-resolv.conf
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot4> Information Bot was added by: Information Bot
<IrcsomeBot4> <Information Bot> (Photo, 1280x615) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/KJhGCL0W/file_14764.jpg ✅ Good news guys! … ✅ We have announced the launch-testnet! … ✅ Our team announces AIRDROP 5,000 BTС and 20000 ETH … ✅ All info is here https://dex-testnet.net … ✅ Official group t.me/joinchat/LD1AOlMv6gI7ArluU7XXnA
<Korrora> hello everyone,may i ask a question if possible?(it can be a stupid one im sorry if it is )
<Korrora> help help help :D please
<BluesKaj> !ask | Korrora
<ubottu> Korrora: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Korrora> im a new ssd user(it is adata su650 model one),i have a 4gb ram on my laptop;shall i create a swap or i shall not?on web some says create some says it will kill lifespan of ssd and dont create you dont need.Anyone have any information about that?And thank you already :)
<BluesKaj> Korrora, this is a swap file, not a partition, but it will work for you, https://linuxize.com/post/create-a-linux-swap-file/
<Korrora> so i will create first an fat32 for grub efi and ext4 for root partition,after installation completes i will login and create that file on terminal,am i right BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> Korrora, best to just set the whole drive to gpt partition table then install kubuntu using the guided method at partitioning, the installer will take care of formatting and installing the efi boot partition and the / partition for kubuntu...there's no need to preformat the ssd to ext4
<BluesKaj> then after installation  create the swap file, if you think you need it
<Korrora> i dont know if i need it with 4gb ram :D and i dont want to kill ssd lifespan with swap partition,but if you say swap file doesnt effect lifespan and can be useful i can create idk :D i hate to being newbie to something
<BluesKaj> Korrora, well, you could always buy some more RAM , it's not expaensive anymore especially if buy another 4GB
<BluesKaj> if you have room for it
<Korrora> it is actually damn expensive in the place where  i live BlusKaj :) i just want to use best with what i have, i wouldnt switch to ssd if my hdd wouldnt fail,desperate stupid situation
<Korrora> i have an empty slot but possibly will stay empty for years or untill laptop dies i guess unfortunately :/  :D
<BluesKaj> ssds are more efficient than hdds so 4GB Ram might be enough
<BluesKaj> as long as you keep your desktop activity fairly lean
<Korrora> so i dont have to create a swap partition,but in th future i can create a swap file if i need it really,without reinstalling system etc. right? :)
<BluesKaj> yes
<Korrora> im sorry BlusKaj if im giving you a headache with my questions :/ :D
<BluesKaj> no problem Korrora , we're here to help :-)
<Korrora> thank you so much BluesKaj, i will do what you said,i hope manjaro budgie doesnt give me a headache also :D
<Korrora> i wish you have a nice day,and thank you soooooo much :)
<Korrora> if it gives i will go for kubuntu,im just scared if kde eats lots of ram :/ its a gorgeous De :/
<BluesKaj> if you already have a linux install on that machine , my suggestion will wipe it of the the drive
<BluesKaj> off
<Korrora> its a fresh ssd inside unopened package :) one last question may i ask please?
<BluesKaj> Korrora, where do yo have manjaro installed ?
<Korrora> i dont have i just have kubuntu 18.04 image and manjaro budgie image :)
<BluesKaj> ok
<Korrora> i will install one of them but i dont know if my laptop can handle it,
<BluesKaj> dunno much about budgie, but KDE/Plasma is probly a bit more memory hungry
<Korrora> i want kde but dont know if it uses lots of ram,someone told me i can try manjaro budgie so i downloaded it, i was using ubuntu with love for years but after they switched gnome from unity,i felt like strange and kept hopping distros :/
<Korrora> can you tell me how many ram your system uses with only one firefox tab open with no other programs?
<BluesKaj> I ran kde/plasma with 4GB Ram with a swap file for years ,,, it was fine
<Korrora> you ran it without problem? i will definitely go for kde then :D kde has that global menu thing from ubuntu unity and i love that thing :) im coming kubuntu!
<BluesKaj> Korrora, it's using 1GB with Konversation and FF open with one tab
<Korrora> fair enough i guess, i will still have 2.74 gb free ram
<BluesKaj> Korrora, there are many ways to trim kubuntu daemons from running at the same time as well
<BluesKaj> Korrora, come back here after installing and I'll give a soeme easy suggestions
<Korrora> killing services? i dont know how to choose them because kde apps are named so closely :D i am scared to hurt system by killing something,but i would be happy to try it if you have a webpage shows that :)
<Korrora> ohh okay it would be great :D
<BluesKaj> I'll be around for another 4hrs or so
<Korrora> im switching to windows 10+ kubuntu installations,see you after that then BluesKaj :) THANK YOU sooooooo much :)
<BluesKaj> w10 as well?
<BluesKaj> Korrora, hope w10 is ona diffeent drive
<Korrora> i thought i can use it for light gaming
<BluesKaj> on a different drive
<soon> Am I the only one, who can not connect to an external bluettooth device as regular user? ...must be root
<soon> ...and my regular user is part of the dialout and tty groups
<Korrora> i just have one 240gb ssd and do other slots :/ is it bad to install them side by side ?
<BluesKaj> that complicates things, dual booting off the same drive with windows is not as simple
<BluesKaj> w10 should ber installed first
<Korrora> ohhh okay,windows stupidity first then,then kubuntu i see
<BluesKaj> thast's if they're installing on the same drive
<Korrora> unfortunately they are :D but i hope i will see Evil one only for gaming i hope :) i hope kubuntu goes as good as ald ubuntu
<Korrora> old*
<Korrora> before my hdd died i tried manjaro deepin and gnome for a little time,bad thing is system was going to unstable quickly after some updates,and in ubuntu it was never a thing for me,so im kinda scared rolling stuff :D
<BluesKaj> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<tomreyn> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<user|87606> use install for update
<Greenfrog> i'm having a reboot problem, if i reboot the external usb drive is not recognized, but if i disconnect the usb then reconnect it's there and usable, any ideas?
<Greenfrog> it isnt a mount issue
<Greenfrog> its just mostly off then on again
<Greenfrog> odd behavior
<Greenfrog> mostly off after reboot
<Greenfrog> the drive has been formated ext4 and files loaded in fact i have variety using the background pics there
<Greenfrog> ext4
<Greenfrog> do you think this might be a bug?
<tomreyn> Greenfrog: hmm, could be many things. this might happen due to power saving issues, or due to firmware bugs, or due to insufficient power supply by the usb controller
<tomreyn> Greenfrog: check your system journal (or post it), it may have further hints on it.
<Greenfrog> ok thanks i'll try
<Greenfrog> how do i check my system journal?
<tomreyn> Greenfrog: i'll tell you if you tell me which kubuntu version you're running
<Greenfrog> 18.04
<tomreyn> Greenfrog: i keep switching between different applications and irc channels. if you'd like more timely responses please prefix what you'll say by my nickname (tomreyn).
<tomreyn> Greenfrog: you can run this to post your journal online: journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> or just the first part to inspect it on your computer
<Greenfrog> ok done that before
<Greenfrog> https://termbin.com/ri5d
<Greenfrog> wow thats all gobled gook to me
<Greenfrog> it seems odd that i cant reboot and have the exernal dirve recognized but can disconnect the drive then reconnect and everything is fine
<Greenfrog> but ok look it over
<Greenfrog> i'd appreciate any help :)
<Greenfrog> i'm new to kubuntu so the repair aspects is dizzying
<tomreyn> Greenfrog: there's an issue with USB device 2-2 during USB port scan / device enumeration:    Apr 15 07:10:23 greenfrog-1 kernel: usb 2-2: device descriptor read/64, error 18
<tomreyn> if you'll look at this and following lines this shows the issue.
<Greenfrog> so is there a fix?
<tomreyn> try a different usb port and reboot, i guess
<Greenfrog> ok i can look at the log but then what?
<Greenfrog> i have and no change
<tomreyn> 6-2 also experiences problems
<Greenfrog> so i'm not sure what you mean. what do i do next?
<Greenfrog> this is way beyond my tech knowledge
<tomreyn> if swapping the usb ports does not help, also trying to swap to the other side of the computer, then there is probably not much you can do
<tomreyn> also, this hardware is way beyond its planned lifetime.
<tomreyn> and suffers from unfixable hardware security issues
<Greenfrog> ok the other side is taken by triplehead2go so  i can try that
<Greenfrog> so if not would you consider that a bug report?
<Alexfrench> hello
<Alexfrench> sorry you have hardware problems ?
<tomreyn> Greenfrog: probably not.
<Greenfrog> what is it then?
<tomreyn> my guess is on hardware issues
<Greenfrog> ya maybe
<tomreyn> power supplies age, capacitors age
<tomreyn> this is a 12yo platform
<Greenfrog> ok thanks for the reply
<Greenfrog> yes it is
<tomreyn> laptops are designed for ~ 5 years
<Alexfrench> my 10 hp laptop died few weeks agos
<Greenfrog> i was just trying to breath new life into it without paying 3oo bucks to use win 10
<Alexfrench> one day is working, another day it die
<Greenfrog> ok maybe i'll just have to live with it
<Greenfrog> thanks
<tomreyn> you're welcome.
<Greenfrog> too bad its a nice laptop
<Greenfrog> yes thanks
<Alexfrench> have you tried bios update or drivers before ?
<Greenfrog> :)
<Greenfrog> dont member but i think so
<Alexfrench> mine was too but it is dead, a nice dead laptop
<Greenfrog> but i'll ck again
<Greenfrog> yes todays technology tomorrows doorstop
<tomreyn> BIOS R0200Y2 08/12/2008
<tomreyn> but there is no vendor support anymore
<Greenfrog> thanks i'll try that
<Greenfrog> yes i understand
<tomreyn> what i posted is what you have
<Greenfrog> yes i see
<Greenfrog> too bad so sad :P
<Greenfrog> its a nice laptop
<Greenfrog> ok thanks again :)
<Greenfrog> i like coming into these channels lots of support
<tomreyn> you'll change your opinion when you compare it to a curren tone
<Greenfrog> thanks
<Greenfrog> everyone has been nice and helpful
<proctrap> Greenfrog: you could get a non-os laptop
<proctrap> and just go with what ever you want on top
<Greenfrog> not an option, i'm on limited income
<Greenfrog> thanks just the same :)
<Greenfrog> using old technology is all i have atm
<Greenfrog> i appreciate all your help thank you :)
<tomreyn> you could probably get a desktop with more current and better performing hardware for free, though. maybe a laptop, too.
<oysteins> How can I debug a non-responding Kickoff→ Turn off→ Turn off?
<oysteins> Basically that Kickoff's shutdown feature sometimes does nothing.
<oysteins> nvm, it happened because okular was requesting permission to close tabs. Closing okular fixes issue.
<hugowf> when 19.04 will be launch ?
<jacky> soon hugowf
<jacky> can't rush awesomeness :)
<bprompt> hugowf:    it'll be released on April 30th 15 11:59:999 PM, as it's for most release dates
<bprompt> hugowf:    it'll be released on April 30th at 11:59:999 PM, as it's for most release dates, that is
<bprompt> hugowf:   hmm what's so awesome about it anyway?
<bprompt> besides, the Release Candidate must already be out, and that's just as good, so use that =P
<jacky> ^
<bprompt> so they say the release date is April, they really mean the beginning of May, or say October, they really  mean the beginning of November hehe
<bprompt> hugowf:  so just use the Release Candidate and don't be so Pavlovian hehe
<yadotrian> hallo
<IrcsomeBot4> Announcements235 was added by: Announcements235
<IrcsomeBot4> <Announcements235> (Photo, 1280x615) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/VeQqJ8q0/file_14764.jpg ✅ Good news guys! … ✅ We have released Exchange Platform … ✅ 5000 Bitcoin and 20 000 Ethereum … ✅ All info is here https://bit.ly/Promo_Campaign … ✅ Official group t.me/joinchat/LgeZz1Mv6gKPyDOfFJOY1g
<Guest52013> hello... i recently made a clean installation of kubuntu.. but i have one issue... the applications section of the app launcher is constantly updating.. i cant open any category...
<valorie> which version of Kubuntu, Guest52013?
<Guest52013> 18.04.2 LTS
<Guest52013> oh, and plasmashell uses in averge 60% of CPU
<faLUCE> hello. Is there a free public mail server associated to ubuntu, to which is possible to register?
<valorie> faLUCE: for instance, @ubuntu.com email addresses?
<valorie> or @kubuntu.org which is what I use
<valorie> that is a perk of membership
<valorie> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<faLUCE> thnks
<Guest52013> hum, is there a solution to my problem?
#kubuntu 2019-04-16
<jani_> Is this a chat, can i send hi to everyone i know ?
<diogenes_> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<IrcsomeBot4> Vinoth Kannan was added by: Vinoth Kannan
<jubo2> y0
<jubo2> and thanks for the awesomely versatile and of usually pretty good quality Kubuntu Linux
<jubo2> Would it be too much to ask for a 'Open in which browser' dialogue to Kubuntu?
<jubo2> Like instead of always getting the default browser and whichever window had focus
<jubo2> *Click* -> "Open in which browser? -> "In which window?" -> link opens
<jubo2> Browsers should have për window graphics. Now it just shows me redundant replication of the FireFox logo
<jubo2> .. but that one is an issue for the browser developers iianm
<jubo2> It would totally kick ass if You could choose in all browsers: #1 *right-click* hyperlink in browser #2 "Open in a ...?"-menu pops up: #3 Select "'Open in "another broser"' and #4 Select the browser => Awsomeness
<jubo2> Ability to select the window of the browser is a much less priority thing, but would work into this
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<jubo2> I'll give you a actual use case of mine: I have 4 browsers with 4 twitter accounts open. I would like to send link to the browser with the right twitter account logged in
<jubo2> I would actually need a 5 th browser or a good browser container system
<jubo2> Howdy BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey jubo2
<jubo2> BluesKaj: what do you think of my UI innovation pitches up there. #1 "Open in which browser?" for Kubuntu and browsers and #1 a more minor improvement "Open hyperlink in which window of the browser?"
<IrcsomeBot4> <Umesh Gamod> Start your own genuine E-education business SafeGuard your money and invest in Regular and stable business. … No big investment. Just 1 or 2 employee's required. No inventories, fully Automated  … (In fact, you can work from home as well) … What we provide you training on how to get worldwide admission … Certification … On-line faculty for all courses … Invest only 15000 … And become a partner of our business … Hu
<IrcsomeBot4> possibility … Visit my site for more details Whats App No. +918085757542
<jubo2> dohh..
<BluesKaj> !spam | Umesh Gamod
<ubottu> Umesh Gamod: Please don't spam
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> He won't any more ;)
 * jubo2 fries some "15 000 only" spam with a acetylene blow torch until fully cooked and serves with greens
<jubo2> Dänks acheronuk
<acheronuk> :)
<jubo2> BluesKaj: Also I have previously noticed that seeing e.g. 3 pcs Firefox logos, 2 Opera logos, 4 Chromium logos or 3 Chrome does not really help you in "Which is the window I want?"
<jubo2> BluesKaj: That is definitely an OS thing
<jubo2> So there should be graphics to be set per window instance
<jubo2> "Home, falititating websites and leisure"-window
<jubo2> "Hosting stuff"-window
<jubo2> "Word stuff"-window
<jubo2> then give the user the possibility to easily and effortlesly assign a graphic for the window
<jubo2> s/Word/Work/
<jubo2> Another freebie innovation pitch: "Raise all konsole windows to the top, please."-command
<jubo2> Some would like to do be able to do the same thing for other programs too, I would assume
<jubo2> "Bring all windows of program X to the top, maintaining their internal Z-order" is how I'd shape it so it is a design goal
<jubo2> I can write tickets on #1 Ability to select in OS "Open in which browser?"-dialogue and/or menu and #2 Bring all windows of program X to front ... the thing is just I keep on forgetting where everyone's bugzilla is
<jubo2> oh and the #3 'rightclick -> open in? -> another browser'
<BluesKaj> jubo2, I have no idea about containers
<jubo2> and the #4 Graphics instead on N instances of Browser logo (... and same goes for other programs
<jubo2> BluesKaj: What kind of browser container solution you might be interested in?
<jubo2> Got a generic and an "attempt to isolate Facebook owned sites" add-ons for firefox
<BluesKaj> like I said i don't use containers
<BluesKaj> I don't have facebook acct anymore\\
<BluesKaj> jubo2, you might want to express your ideas in the #kubuntu-devel chat rather tha here
<jubo2> BluesKaj: not need to wait very long till SAFE Network goes up and some people write replacements for most of the things on the current internet incl. Facebook obviously
<BluesKaj> than
<jubo2> BluesKaj: Tackar
<jubo2> BluesKaj: I did not know about #kubuntu-devel 5 minutes ago
<jubo2> .. till you mentioned it
<atif> ok
<IrcsomeBot4> douglasfrado was added by: douglasfrado
<IrcsomeBot4> Announcements was added by: Announcements
<IrcsomeBot4> <Announcements> (Photo, 800x392) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/zsZ3F75L/file_14813.jpg ✅ Hello … ✅ Team Binanse launched  testnet platform DEX! … ✅ Anyone can take part in Airdrop in the amount of 5000 Bitcoin and 20000! … ✅ All info is here https://bin-dex.club … ✅ Official group t.me/joinchat/LD1AOlQOm1r8aI4z0QbUdg
<kingsley> Hi
<kingsley> Is the PPC64LE/POWER9 architecture supported?
<kingsley> If so, how well?
<mparillo> kingsley: The only Kubuntu Architecture currently supported is x86_64 (also known as amd64)
<mparillo> kingsley: But in #kubuntu-offtopic if you try (best would be daytime in the USA), there is somebody who makes a hobby of rescuing old PPC computers.
#kubuntu 2019-04-17
<IrcsomeBot4> <Anarchotaoist> Will we see Falkon 3.1.0 in the repo any time soon?
<IrcsomeBot4> DavidHNascimento was added by: DavidHNascimento
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<IrcsomeBot4> <EEElton> <Elton> Afternoon everyone. I was wondering Valerie, when would Kubuntu 19.04 be released? The stable version. Should I install the beta version and later update to the stable version? I have a desktop with a discrete AMD R9 GPU. I'm wondering if it would be stable enough for me to use. @Valoriez
<BluesKaj> EEElton 19.04 release date is tomorrow
<IrcsomeBot4> <EEElton> <Elton> I have 18.10 currently installed, but it's a bit unstable with high Ram and CPU usage. I have upgraded and downgraded the Plasma editions several times so I think perhaps that's what causes it.
<mparillo> Per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseSchedule April 18th
<IrcsomeBot4> <EEElton> @BluesKaj, Oh great. I should wait to download the stable version tomorrow then. Thanks.
<IrcsomeBot4> <EEElton> Is there much difference between the beta today, and the stable version tomorrow?
<BluesKaj> not much , everything is on freeze atm
<IrcsomeBot4> <EEElton> Mm I see.
<IrcsomeBot4> <EEElton> I imagine 19.10 would incorporate Plasma 5.16
<BluesKaj> nope, it's 5.15.4
<BluesKaj> I'm on 19.04
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> @EEElton, Correct
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> 19.03 has 5.15
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> *19.04
<IrcsomeBot4> <EEElton> I'm really impressed with Kubuntu. Been using it for a year now. While I think the UI widgets can look a bit clunky, that's plasma fault. I think overall Kubuntu OS really provides a polished Linux OS. Quite stable too with incremental and necessary updates.
<IrcsomeBot4> <EEElton> @BluesKaj, How is the experience of 19.04 so far?
<BluesKaj> EEElton very stable so far for me, but my HW is mostly intel, no nvidia etc so your experience may differ
<IrcsomeBot4> <EEElton> @BluesKaj, 19.10 would have Plasma 5.16 then? I should check the wiki. Though it makes sense to incorporate 5.16 in 19.10 and fix the bugs for LTS 20.04
<IrcsomeBot4> <EEElton> @BluesKaj, Ah.... Right....I have an AMD GPU. My motherboard has a realtek sound driver as well. The sound isn't very high on Linux, but quite decent on Windows.
<BluesKaj> EEElton, open alsamixer in the terminal and set the vol ctrls you use to at least 80%
<IrcsomeBot4> <EEElton> @BluesKaj, Oh I have tried that. That controls the master volume as well right?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> same goes for pavucontrol if you use it
<IrcsomeBot4> <EEElton> Yeah I figured.
<IrcsomeBot4> <EEElton> You'll update to the stable release once it's out tomorrow right?
<BluesKaj> think the release I'm using is mostly up to date already, but i I update/upgrade every day anyway
<IrcsomeBot4> <EEElton> @BluesKaj, You upgrade to a new version everytime?
<IrcsomeBot4> <EEElton> How stable is the experience so far?
<IrcsomeBot4> <EEElton> What tips can you give?
<BluesKaj> not a new version everytime , the packages are updated or upgraded, kernel updates are less frequent
<IrcsomeBot4> <EEElton> @BluesKaj, But you do base updates when it's out right?
<BluesKaj> EEElton, they point release updates are always availble in the repos if that's what you mean
<BluesKaj> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<BluesKaj> EEElton ^
<IrcsomeBot4> <EEElton> Ah I see.
<IrcsomeBot4> <EEElton> Clarify for me, if you will - the base releases contain only the package updates and the kernel updated. Anything else I'm missing?
<BluesKaj> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates
<IrcsomeBot4> <EEElton> Thanks for this.
<IrcsomeBot4> Aleksa Braun was added by: Aleksa Braun
<IrcsomeBot4> <Aleksa Braun> Naked foto @privatphotobot
#kubuntu 2019-04-18
<jesica> c
<Greenfrog> i lost my show desktop widget in the panel on kubuntu any ideas how i can get it back?
<Dragnslcr> Right-click the panel and go to Add Widgets
<Greenfrog> i did
<Dragnslcr> It will be in there
<Greenfrog> its not that i can see
<Greenfrog> what would be the name of the widget?
<Dragnslcr> If I search for "show", it's listed 3 lines down
<Greenfrog> ok let me try that
<Dragnslcr> It's called "Show Desktop"
<Greenfrog> only thing under "s" is search and system tray
<Greenfrog> nope search doesn't show it either
<Greenfrog> so i guess thats it? cant get it back?
<Greenfrog> i guess my add widgets and search is broken
<Greenfrog> no show desktop
<Dragnslcr> What version of Kubuntu are you using?
<Greenfrog> 18.04
<Dragnslcr> !info plasma-widgets-addons bionic
<ubottu> plasma-widgets-addons (source: kdeplasma-addons): additional widgets for Plasma 5. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.12.7-0ubuntu0.1 (bionic), package size 364 kB, installed size 2189 kB
<Greenfrog> i got it, had to use discover to install the widget, dont know why but there it was
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I would think it's installed by default
<Greenfrog> it was on the desktop originally but then disappeared
<Dragnslcr> In 18.10, it's in the plasma-widgets-addons package
<Dragnslcr> So I was going to suggest installing that package if it wasn't already
<Greenfrog> odd that it would be in the panel then gone
<Dragnslcr> Unless it got uninstalled somehow
<Dragnslcr> I don't know how that would happen, though
<Greenfrog> ya i woldnt know how but i hear ya
<Greenfrog> i did look for it before in discover but didnt see it
<Greenfrog> more than once
<Greenfrog> its just odd
<Greenfrog> seems to be working fine :)
<Dragnslcr> Glad you got it working
<Greenfrog> thanks me too, it was annoying not to find it
<Dragnslcr> Still wish we could figure out what caused it. Mysteries like that annoy me.
<Greenfrog> yes me too
<Greenfrog> some quirky things have been happening with this version
<Greenfrog> first i thought it was me
<Greenfrog> then i knew it wasnt when i paid close attention
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, there's always minor annoyances
<Greenfrog> i played one of the addon games today when i quit the game my desktop icons were spread over the screen
<Greenfrog> yes i hear you
<Greenfrog> the hard part is trying to find fixes. the internet does provide answers but most of them are for either another os version or desktop that doesnt match mine
<fructose> Is there a way to show a permanent status notification? e.g. like notify but one that won't go away? Alternatively, is there a way to programmatically change (and revert) the color of the taskbar?
<Exmix> So can aony help me figure out my eth0 doesn't start upon boot? I have to 'sudo ifconfig eth0 up' everytime I start up.
<Exmix> anyone*
<valorie> that's really odd
<valorie> !ifconfig
<valorie> hmm
<Exmix> It shows up when running 'ifconfig -a' so it's there, but it just doesn't start on boot. I've hadded it to my '/etc/netowkr/interfaces/ and that doesn't work either. Even after a reboot, 'sudo ifcondif eth0 up' doesn't work. So I need to remove it from the the '/etc/network/interfaces'
<valorie> if you are in any hurry for an answer, I would ask in #ubuntu
<valorie> I know little to nothing about networking outside of using nmcli a bit
<valorie> !info nmcli
<ubottu> Package nmcli does not exist in bionic
<valorie> huh
<valorie> in any case, I never used sudo with that
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> Promo Bot was added by: Promo Bot
<IrcsomeBot> <Promo Bot> (Photo, 1280x615) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/55bnFB4U/file_14835.jpg ✅ Good news guys! … ✅ We have announced the launch-testnet! … ✅ Our team announces AIRDROP 5.000 BTС and 20.000 ETH … ✅ All info is here https://decentralized-testnet.com … ✅ Official group t.me/joinchat/JlT8NFYQc30gQocPcomqzA
<IrcsomeBot> <Albertostephan> New pàn
<IrcsomeBot> Promo Bot was added by: Promo Bot
<IrcsomeBot> <Promo Bot> (Photo, 1280x615) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/gouDDOd7/file_14835.jpg ✅ Good news guys! … ✅ We have announced the launch-testnet! … ✅ Our team announces AIRDROP 5.000 BTС and 20.000 ETH … ✅ All info is here https://decentralized-testnet.com … ✅ Official group t.me/joinchat/JlT8NFYQc30gQocPcomqzA
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Alexfrench> hello
<Alexfrench> hello it is today for 19.04 version too ?
<acheronuk> Alexfrench: yes
<BluesKaj> Alexfrench, 19.04 is being released  sometime toady ...you can monitor in #ubuntu-release-party
<BluesKaj> There is no set time for the release, it'll be out when it's ready.
<Alexfrench> is it preferable to do an upgrade or a nex install ?
<Alexfrench> new
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> I want to remind to anyone wanting to upgrade to 19.04 the next thing: If you have Plasma 5.15 or later (available in Kubuntu Backports) Discover has the ability to notify of distro release upgrades, technically this removes the need of having to enter the do-release-upgrade command in krunner or the terminal. I'll try this today.
<BluesKaj> if you have your data backed up a new install is always best , but I haven't had many problems after upgrading directly from one release to thenext
<Alexfrench> ok thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> @BluesKaj, It is more of a problem if you use Debian, Ubuntu upgrade are a bit safer I think
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @jorgetech_spacebiker, No, Discover can't do that any more. KDE ripped the code that does it out. :(
<Greenfrog> hi i'm using deja dup backup in kubuntu 18.04. it just finished a backup but left this error message. backup finished but could not access these files /home/greenfrog/local/share/kcookiejar/cookies whats wrong?
<Greenfrog> i have looked i have no /kcookiejar/cookies that i can find
<BluesKaj> Greenfrog, most likely that file in  /home/user/.local which is under /home/user hidden files in  Dolphin "View"
<Greenfrog> ok, but why does backup say it can access it?
<Greenfrog> do i need to change some permission?
<BluesKaj> no
<Greenfrog> ok so just let the error stand?
<BluesKaj> check to se if that cookiejar file even exists\
<BluesKaj> see
<Greenfrog> change vies to see hidden files?
<Greenfrog> view
<BluesKaj> yes
<Greenfrog> ok i'll try that
<BluesKaj> in /home
<Greenfrog> got it thanks
<tee> hie
<Greenfrog> ok now i see it, so backup doesn't need access to that file?
<BluesKaj> is there anything in the file?
<Greenfrog> the file is there but how do i open it?
<Greenfrog> it says access denied
<Greenfrog> properties/general/permissions says only the owner can read and write
<BluesKaj> check properties and then permissions on that file to see the owner
<Greenfrog> i'm there now
<Greenfrog> owner/groups/others is greyed out
<Greenfrog> under ownership it says user root and group root but no place for change or imput
<BluesKaj> in the terminal run, sudo chown -R $USER ~/.local
<Greenfrog> ok
<Greenfrog> done
<Greenfrog> ok that opened it thanks
<BluesKaj> that file should be the owned n by the usewr by default , dunno why it was owned by root
<Greenfrog> me either
<Greenfrog> i can now see the file
<Greenfrog> rather now i can read the file
<BluesKaj> +all dot files are supposed to be $USER files afaik
<Greenfrog> been a few quirks using kubuntu 18.04
<Greenfrog> things disappearing, i first thot it was me not paying enuf attention but i started looking and remembering more of what i did and its not me
<BluesKaj> others using the pc?
<Greenfrog> nope
<Greenfrog> i live alone
<BluesKaj> yeah, same here
<Greenfrog> one reboot my panel turned white with my app menu plus the k logo changed all this just rebooting
<Greenfrog> ya so i have no need to lock screen or anyting to prevent others
<BluesKaj> that indicates you changed theme settings in system settings
<Greenfrog> ok i may have done that seems i remember changing themes but it did nothin right away must have needed reboot to change
<Greenfrog> so by the time i rebooted i had forgotten any change
<BluesKaj> yes, not always
<BluesKaj> no need to reboot that is
<Greenfrog> ok then that couldnt be it
<Greenfrog> i had the panel disappear twice
<Greenfrog> the app menu disconnected a half a doz times
<BluesKaj> which gpu and driver?
<Greenfrog> intel 8600? nvidia 349.107
<Greenfrog> the nvidia driver is working better now its installed but i still get the occasional menu disconnected
<BluesKaj> ??
<BluesKaj> which nvidia gpu is it?
<Greenfrog> so i run killall plasmashell then plasmashell &
<Greenfrog> it reconnects the menu to the panel
<Greenfrog> ok lemme look
<Greenfrog> gforce 9600m gt
<BluesKaj> ahh, optimus?
<Greenfrog> um sony vaio
<BluesKaj> ok
<Greenfrog> haha, did i answer that correctly?
<Greenfrog> someone suggested that the panel disconnecting may be a but i can live with the temporary fix
<Greenfrog> bug but
<BluesKaj> some laptops use the uptimus hybrid gpu system, runs fine on windows , but it's tricky on linux.. the intel graphics driver handle low loads and when  higher  gtraphics load appears the nvidia gpu takes over
<BluesKaj> err *graphics
<BluesKaj> aka Optimus
<BluesKaj> !optimus
<ubottu> Ubuntu uses nvidia-prime to support optimus videocards.
<Greenfrog> ok, this laptop is about 12 yrs old but still works well. i have only used it 2 yrs before moving here and didnt use if for a long time cause it had vista installed
<Greenfrog> 18.4" screen 2gigs memory blueray player and 64 bit
<Greenfrog> i just didnt have the 3oo dollars ms wanted to upgrade
<Greenfrog> i know there can be some issues with older machines but so far i've been lucky
<BluesKaj> dunno if that's what you have tho...did the laptop come with nvidia gtaphics or did you add the gpu yourself?
<Greenfrog> rypervenchie installed the drivers for me
<Greenfrog> they came from a repository i believe
<Greenfrog> either that or donloaded from nvidia to work with linux
<BluesKaj> I'm talking about the graphics hardware/card , not the drivers
<Greenfrog> oh
<Greenfrog> the gpu is the original
<BluesKaj> Greenfrog, ok , run this, then pastebin the output, sudo lshw -C video
<BluesKaj> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BluesKaj> Greenfrog,^
<Greenfrog> yes i see
<Greenfrog> i have already used both for other things
<Greenfrog> and i'm running kubuntu 18.04 LTS
<BluesKaj> 2GB ram is little low for running kde/plasma full bore, but if you don't have too many apps open simltaneously then you should be fine
<Alexfrench> you can add the ram ?
<Alexfrench> i had 4 gb on my hp and it ran well
<Greenfrog> i dunno 2gigs may be the limit i havent found a definite answer
<BluesKaj> have you run the command  Greenfrog?
<Greenfrog> no, i cant remember the command
<BluesKaj> it's listed above , just copy and paste it
<Greenfrog> ok
<BluesKaj> sudo lshw -C video
<Greenfrog> yes i did run that, but you also asked to paste thats the command i cant remember
<Greenfrog> ok got ubuntu pastebin
<BluesKaj> copy and paste the output  in  https://paste.ubuntu.com  then copy the resulting url and paste it here
<Greenfrog> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/k2kW2Dcg8y/
<BluesKaj> ok the default HW  gpu is nvidia ...not a hybrid
<Greenfrog> right
<BluesKaj> Greenfrog  you just need a some more RAM and your lartop will run very nicely on kde/polasma IMO
<Greenfrog> that would be great
<Greenfrog> how do i find out what is the max ram?
<Greenfrog> i know my model
<BluesKaj> your laptop specs sheet should tell how much memeory it can accommodate
<BluesKaj> or google your model
<Greenfrog> ya well, i cant find the docs that came with it, its here some where but since the move i cant find it
<Greenfrog> i have but i'll try again
<Greenfrog> HA crucial has this info
<BluesKaj> probly 8GB
<Greenfrog> Sony VAIO VGN-AW190  but adds CTO
<Greenfrog> yes it says 8
<Greenfrog> memory
<Greenfrog> Slots: 2 (2 banks of 1)
<Greenfrog> Maximum Memory: 8GB
<Greenfrog> *Not to exceed manufacturer supported memory.
<Greenfrog> Standard Memory: 2GB removable
<BluesKaj> 8GB would be plenty
<BluesKaj> breath new life into your laptop
<Greenfrog> that would be wonderful, i was just scared that the 'cto' at the end of the model would not be my laptop
<Greenfrog> what do they mean cto? do you know?
<BluesKaj> not to worry check this,  https://www.mrmemory.co.uk/memory-ram-upgrades/sony/vaio-laptop/vgn-aw190-cto
<Greenfrog> ok thanks
<Greenfrog> uh, cough, 8 gb from crucial is almost 100 bucks
<Greenfrog> it won't be this month
<Greenfrog> wow what a price change: hynix from newegg 6.99 / Lot for samsung from ebay 4.69 any idea why these are so cheap?
* acheronuk changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu | Pastes: https://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://ubottu.com/y/gl | Kubuntu 19.04: https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-19-04-is-released-today/ | https://forum.kde.org, https://www.kubuntuforums.net
<Greenfrog> nevermind they are 2gb chips
<Greenfrog> ok i bookmarked it i'll put it on my christmas list. thanks for the help
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> 19.04 ist out
<BluesKaj> no kubuntu images yet
<OerHeks> BluesKaj, i see it here, and torrents >> https://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, ok good, thanks :-)
<est31> I can't upgrade yet either
<acheronuk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<acheronuk> "Note: Upgrades may not become available until several days after the official release. "
<Greenfrog> 19.04 isnt LTS right?
<est31> no
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @acheronuk, ah, thanks for the clarification. I'll have to bottle my excitement and wait patiently! Well done to you and all who worked to put out this release! Thank you!
<est31> acheronuk: I'm patient
<IrcsomeBot> <EEElton> Thanks a lot. Really appreciate your efforts.
<est31> acheronuk: not sure that I'm waiting on some upgrade in the new 19.04 release anyway
<est31> I do wait for some upgrades but iirc they didnt make it into 19.04
<est31> hostapd update and networkmanager update
<IrcsomeBot> <EEElton> @est31, Ah, what do those updates bring?
<est31> WPA3 !
<est31> hostapd needs to be pointing to an unreleased version in git
<est31> as for networkmanager, not sure what the minimum release is
<est31> hmmm network manager 16.0 would already do
<est31> which already ships with ubuntu 19.04
<est31> so that's good
<est31> so only hostapd remains
<est31> debian already has the updated hostapd
<est31> so 19.10 it is then :)
<epane> Why does do-release-upgrade on Kubuntu 18.10 yield "No new release found." at the moment although 19.04 is out now?
<Eickmeyer> epane: You might have to do an "apt update/upgrade" first to refresh your cache.
<epane> I did, even apt dist-upgrade
<Eickmeyer> epane: Then it might just need time to propogate to your mirror. Have patience, it will happen.
<epane> ok, I will try again tomorrow, thanks!
<acheronuk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<acheronuk> "Note: Upgrades may not become available until several days after the official release. "
<Alexfrench> cool
<Eickmeyer> acheronuk: Yeah, I feel like a noob now. :/
 * Eickmeyer totally knew that
<acheronuk> Eickmeyer: np. FYI, release team don't switch on upgrades for a bit until they are reasonable sure there are not big upgrade bugs hidign anywhere
 * acheronuk cringes at that mistyped sentence
<dax> Eickmeyer: fun additional fact! the update tool pulls the list of available releases from the meta-* files on http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/ , it doesn't go through APT
<dax> so if you go to that URL you can see what's enabled for LTS and non-LTS, with and without -d
<Eickmeyer> acheronuk, dax: Yeah, I totally knew that too.
<Eickmeyer> I was just on autopilot.
<BluesKaj> anyway the new Kubuntu release image is available here for those who want to do a clean install https://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<BluesKaj> as OerHeks pointed out earlier
<OerHeks> "Note: Upgrades may not become available until several days after the official release. "
<niggolas-M> <OerHeks ""Note: Upgrades may not become a"> Stupid question. When upgrading with the -d flag (which I am doing right now) will I receive the final version or some RC? And in case the latter is true, is it sufficient to do a apt-get dist-upgraee later?
<acheronuk> niggolas-M: you will get the newest package in the disco archive, so what is released. if they have an unnoticed upgrade bug, you will get that too.
<acheronuk> which is why they don't immediately turn on upgrades without the -d!
<niggolas-M> Thank you. This is my production machine which I use for work, but I have taken a full backup, so I am confident that that will be good enough for me.
<niggolas-M> <niggolas-M "Thank you. This is my production"> acheronuk: Thank you. This is my production machine which I use for work, but I have taken a full backup, so I am confident that that will be good enough for me.
<brumbelberry> hi i have a question abou qaptworker3
<brumbelberry> that i just standard in kubuntu right?
<brumbelberry> because whenever i start up the computer i get a popup with it asking for permission to intall or remove packages
<brumbelberry> qapt-batch --install language-pack-gnome-en
<brumbelberry> and specifically qapt-batch --install language-pack-gnome-en
<brumbelberry> qapt-batch --install language-pack-gnome-en
<brumbelberry> and then it is asking speciffically for language pack genome en
<brumbelberry> didnt mean to spam that three times
<brumbelberry> can i jst trust this?
#kubuntu 2019-04-19
<Randune> sup my fellow Kubuntuers?
<Randune> I am doing some research on a bug regarding the mouse wheel scrolling speed change not having any effect..
<Randune> does anyone know about this issue?
<Randune> this is in 18.04 LTS
<valorie> what's the bug number?
<Randune> one sec
<Randune> 1682193
<valorie> bug 1682193
<ubottu> bug 1682193 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Mouse acceleration significantly reduced after upgrade to 17.04" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1682193
<Randune> apparently installing the evdev driver then removing the libinput driver fixes it..but not sure what other problems that may cause
<valorie> did you try https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1682193/comments/32
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1682193 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Mouse acceleration significantly reduced after upgrade to 17.04" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<valorie> this isn't a Kubuntu issue by the way, but all over *buntu
<valorie> you might have more luck in #ubuntu
 * valorie doesn't use a mouse
<Randune> right
<Randune> thanks
<valorie> best of luck - it sounds annoying
<Randune> not too bad..the pointer speed is fine, it's just when I scroll the mouse one detent only, it scrolls almost a full page on the web
<Randune> :)
<Randune> not major..but inconvenient
<fenderja> I updated to Disco. do I still need network-manager-wireguard package for wireguard to enable VPN connections via the nm applet?
<fenderja> i have to close my client now but I'll still stay connected via my matrix account
<antonov255> Also what is the front end of the kde connection manager called? Google only says network manager
<meuuks> Hi. You all have probably been flooded with this question, where can i find changelog of kubuntu 19.04
<meuuks> nvm found it
<krytarik> (For those following along, that would be: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu)
<Stronghold> Evening all
<Sitieno14> Hello there!
<Sitieno14> I've a prob with LibreOffice 6.2.2.2, I updated some minutes ago to KUbuntu 19.04
<Sitieno14> Characters seems in bad resolution compared to the other system applications
<Sitieno14> https://hastebin.com/vatayasizi.css
<Sitieno14> In the hastebin u can find information about my system I got trough the app
<Sitieno14> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/iln1x2vzR6yDZ7nckxXv?signature=d68470c286651aa05a6f4b26d61c52c53495b7465835355b9c06cf351e08d03c&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1NTU2NjIxMzh9
<Sitieno14> 6.2.2.2 is the wrong visualized
<Sitieno14> Did anyone know how can I fix this please?
<diogenes_> Sitieno14, try to rename .config/libreoffice
<Sitieno14> unsolved
<Sitieno14> Hello there!
<Sitieno14> Here u can find more info about the system I'm running (KUbuntu 19.04): https://hastebin.com/vatayasizi.css
<Sitieno14> I've a problem with the LibreOffice 6.2.2.2 installed by default,
<Sitieno14> characters seems in bad resolution compared to the other system applications: https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/iln1x2vzR6yDZ7nckxXv?signature=d68470c286651aa05a6f4b26d61c52c534...
<Sitieno14> Here u can see at left 6.1.5.2 with no errors in visualization;
<Sitieno14> then at right there is the 6.2.2.2 bad visualized.
<Sitieno14> Do someone have any idea about how can I fix it please?
<Sitieno14> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/H3rrZk69Mt/
<krytarik> Sitieno14: That appears to be LP bug 1824743.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1824743 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Fonts look bad after scaling display in Kubuntu Disco" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1824743
<Sitieno14> I uninstalled libreoffice-kde5 and libreoffice-qt5 to install libreoffice-gtk3
<Sitieno14> I solved but.. does it have any consequences?
<krytarik> Apart from the visuals, not really.
<Sitieno14> perfect, thanks a lot
<Sitieno14> have a nice day ~
<IrcsomeBot> <Niggolas> One short question. Should tracker be enabled in Kubuntu? I updated yesterday to 19.04 and tracker-extract and tracker-miner-f are using more than one of my cores. I have disabled desktop search in KDE.
<krytarik> @Niggolas: No, while there are packages in the official repositories containing those executables, they are definitely not installed on Kubuntu 19.04 by default.
<IrcsomeBot> <Niggolas> @krytarik Thank you. I will kill those processes and search how to permanently disable them
<krytarik> Well, if you want to just remove those packages, try: "sudo apt purge --auto-remove tracker"
<krytarik> And pay attention on what it might want to remove along with them too - that might be a clue what brought it in to begin with.
<isomari>  IrcsomeBot tracker caused me untold problems. Couldn't uninstall it without uninstalling other apps that I needed. I solved my prob by renaming the tracker executables. No ill side effects yet. That was 2 weeks ago.
<IrcsomeBot> <Niggolas> @krytarik There are some surprises in there: (in particular libreoffice-style-oxygen)  apturl* apturl-common* libcue2* libgnome-autoar-0-0* libisl15* libreoffice-style-oxygen* libtagc0* libtracker-control-2.0-0* libtracker-miner-2.0-0* nautilus* nautilus-share* tracker* tracker-extract*  tracker-miner-fs
<IrcsomeBot> Notification Bot was added by: Notification Bot
<IrcsomeBot> <Notification Bot> (Photo, 1123x400) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/l7CHHryU/file_14852.jpg ❗️Cryptocurrency exchange Bitmex announced the AirDrop … ❗️Competition period:  2019/04/19  to 2019/04/20  … ✅ To celebrate the year of our stock exchange, we have committed ourselves to provide 10 000 BTC and 10 000 ETH to our fans around the world! … ✅ All persons are able to participate, including those in the United States  … ✅
<IrcsomeBot> bit.do/Bitmex_Blog … ✅ Telegram group t.me/joinchat/LD1AOlYQc30JMcbBJ2-zWw
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> I read in the "Upgrading from 18.10" Kubuntu release notes that the upgrade may not be available several days after the release. Is that true? I'm asking this because the Discover upgrade notifier in Plasma 5.15 hasn't notified me of the upgrade (and I have "Normal" upgrades enabled). It would be great if an admin can clarify this
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @jorgetech_spacebiker, Did you follow the instructions in the: Detailed upgrade instructions can be found here: Kubuntu 18.10 to 19.04 Upgrade
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DiscoUpgrades/Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> Not yet, I already know about that. I was just curious to know if Discover notifies of Kubuntu distro upgrades. I read in the Plasma 5.15 release notes a fix regarding distro upgrade notifications
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @jorgetech_spacebiker, No, it doesn't notify you of those. Kde ripped out the code that allowed that. :(
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> Are this commits related? They are recent: … https://cgit.kde.org/discover.git/commit/?id=e81d0d1bca83a61fd4c296939e9378311398eec2 … https://cgit.kde.org/discover.git/commit/?id=5aa9988402b30ef7c2aae66cbf23982ea2a024bd
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> I think Neon supports it and it is Ubuntu based
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Neon had a seperate application to do it
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> @acheronuk, Oh I see
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> I hope in the near future Kubuntu has at least a GUI dialog for upgrading like standard Ubuntu does
<tmroland> what version of kde apps is in kubuntu 19.04?
<tmroland> 18.1?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Version 18.12.3
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> I upgraded to 19.04 and Discover shows no Snap or Flatpak repos. It only shows (undefined)
<BluesKaj> jorgetech_spacebiker check /etc/apt/sources.list and make sure your main and universe repos are uncommented
<BluesKaj> just the deb http sources , not the deb src
<BluesKaj> then run sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade in the konsole
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> That did not anything at all
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> not do*
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> I have also upgraded my laptop and the sources are there in Discover
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> This is very strange
<tomreyn> jorgetech_spacebiker: snap refresh
<user_> hi
<user_> What is a good irc where i can get some general pc help?
<user_> My computer doesn't turn on anymore
<tomreyn> /join ##hardware
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> tomrayn: that did not work unfortunately
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> tomreyn*
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> Also if I remove the snap backends it doesn't offer me to install them on the sources page. And the apt sources are not there
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> I already tried purging and reinstalling with the same result. I cannot reproduce this on my other Kubuntu systems
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> Ok, I solved
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> PackageKit was broken somehow
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> Here is what I did to fix it in case anyone encounters this: … 1. sudo rm /var/lib/PackageKit/*.db … 2. sudo systemctl restart packagekit.service … 3. sudo pkcon repair
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> @acheronuk BTW do you think distro upgrades for Kubuntu in Discover could be notified using PackageKit, looking through the man pages I saw commands related to that
#kubuntu 2019-04-20
<mie> Hello everyone, I'm trying to duelboot a Asus Chromebook C213SA. I am having trouble disabling write protetction on this model. Any help
<valorie> !chromebook
<valorie> hmmm, nothing in the factoids
<valorie> mie: you might find more help in #ubuntu which is a much larger channel
<valorie> since this isn't a specifically Kubuntu/KDE issue
<mie> valorie, thanks!
<valorie> best of luck finding a solution!
<mie> while I have you, some of the channels I try to join do nothing when I hit join. any reason?
<valorie> some are only available to those who have identified to nickserv
<valorie> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<mie> you both the bomb. Thanks
<valorie> it keeps irc spam down some
<mie> tru^
<claydoh> @mie #galliumos perhaps
<mie> the real problem I'm having is disabling write protection
<user|88604> google drive
<IrcsomeBot> <EEElton> @valorie, How do I joini can't join via Telegram, can I?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<jani_> Hey, i have a fix for everyone of you chatters here: format c:
<BluesKaj> jani_, nice try :-0
<OerHeks> again jani_ ..
<OerHeks> !ops | this channel please
<ubottu> this channel please: Help! Channel Emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies!) acheronuk, ahoneybun, claydoh, genii, ikonia, jussi, Mamarok, mneptok, Nalioth, ovidiu-florin, Pici, Riddell, ryanakca, shadeslayer, Tm_T, tsimpson, valorie, Unit193, yofel, dax.
<BluesKaj> !ops | jani_
<ubottu> jani_: Help! Channel Emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies!) acheronuk, ahoneybun, claydoh, genii, ikonia, jussi, Mamarok, mneptok, Nalioth, ovidiu-florin, Pici, Riddell, ryanakca, shadeslayer, Tm_T, tsimpson, valorie, Unit193, yofel, dax.
<zenon_old> I have a hybrid laptop/tablet that always has issues with touchpad detection. This isn't exclusive to Kubuntu but it's what I'm currently running. It's a Dell Venue 11 Pro. I'm completely lost as to how to fix it so it always sees the touchpad
<zenon_old> It will always see the keyboard. More times than not the touchpad will not work on boot. Sometimes if I unplug the tablet from the keyboard and reattach it will detect the touchpad, other times everything stops working
<BluesKaj> zenon_old, have you setup the touchpad parameters in system settings>input devices>graphic tablet
<BluesKaj> ?
<zenon_old> I have not. Let me take a look. Does it matter if it's not a true Wacom?
<jani_> I have a Win10 laptop, not a single issue.
<BluesKaj> dunno
<BluesKaj> jani_, please leave your comments to yourself aboput windows, this is kubuntu support
<fsociety> hol<\
<chealer> hi. with Amarok's situation in 19.04 what would you recommend instead?
<diogenes_> chealer, deadbeef.
<diogenes_> or clementine
<chealer> heh, deadbeef uses assembly
<chealer> I'll try clementine, thanks diogenes_
<diogenes_> chealer, yw.
<diogenes_> chealer, there used to be also gmusicbrowser, no clue whether it's still around.
<chealer> is Kontact/KMail installed instead of Thunderbird because it's good or just for dependency reasons? I use Gmail and gave up on KMail about 10 years ago when it had serious issues (including data loss). I used Thunderbird since. It has important issues with Gmail too but I don't want to go back to something way worst than Thunderbird.
<chealer> yuk - manual pages open in Chromium after I installed it (Kubuntu 19.04). is there a known workaround?
<chealer> (plus they display like crap)
<Heavyarms__> chealer, have you already tried changing your default browser?
<chealer> Heavyarms__: ah, no. looks like Chromium did grant itself that title. so setting Firefox as default does solve.
<chealer> I hadn't realized man pages could be displayed in a browser other than Konqueror.
<chealer> thank you Heavyarms__
<Heavyarms__> no problem
<shaheer> hi
<shaheer> are there any other channels for general purposes ?
<chealer> shaheer: like what?
<BluesKaj> there's #ubuntu for all ubuntu flavours and the ##linux chat for more general questions
<shaheer> any room for anythung other thank Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> or #ubuntu-discauss
<BluesKaj> err #ubuntu-discuss
<IrcsomeBot> <rareandreal> https://youtu.be/EjxSCLagPbw
<shaheer> how to upgrade to kubuntu 19.04 from 18.04 LTS
<user|77448> good evening,question for you..how can i open and watch a dvd protected video
<mparillo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<deathtactics101> is it at all possible to install openjdk 8 on version 19.04
<tomreyn> maybe there's a PPA, or 3rd party repository, or snap.
#kubuntu 2019-04-21
<chealer> someone suggested I try Clementine (in replacement of Amarok on version 19.04). I see graphics which remind me of GTK+, and the filesystem browser is awful (never saw that, I cannot see directories). is something wrong here?
<chealer> in the filesystem browser's quick access strip at the left I see a "461" directory for /home/chealer/snap/clementine/461
<chealer> hum, Synaptic shows clementine not installed.
<starbladeice> can somebody help me? i'm trying to load a game (game runs perfectly fine in windows) but whenever it starts loading my system freezes up and i can't do anything. in iotop a whole bunch of processes show 99.99% IO when this happens. i'm new to Kubuntu so i don't know much.
<chealer> wow, I went back to Discover and it offers me to install Clementine again. yet in the Installed section I see Clementine... is Discover that bad?
<chealer_> I'm sorry, looks like I lost connection. I am back.
<Greenfrog> we dont care if your black or not
<Greenfrog> jk
<Greenfrog> well, i guess i'm in an ucomment cloud
<chealer> I installed the real package with Synaptic. that works properly.
<Heavyarms__> very good
<LINKSWORD2> Got an interesting question.... Is it possible to have a different workspace / wallpaper on the multiple desktops?
<diogenes_> LINKSWORD2, since pclinuxos has it, i guess it's possible.
<LINKSWORD2> Any way to do that on the current KDE/Plasma interface?
<diogenes_> LINKSWORD2, have a look here but you doing it at your own risk: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2325875
<krytarik> Ugh, that's worse a suggestion than what I have just found via a quick web search.
<krytarik> LINKSWORD2: I came across these two so far: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=141878 , https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/a0tkdr/different_wallpaper_for_each_workspace/
<LINKSWORD2> Interesting.
<LINKSWORD2> I'll have to look into it.
<krytarik> diogenes_: I'd be curious which way PCLinuxOS manages to achieve that then.  I'd be willing to bet though not by switching out the entire default window manager. >_<
<krytarik> (Can't tell from their website yet though.)
<diogenes_> krytarik, no clue but i saw they had it set up.
<krytarik> diogenes_: https://www.zdnet.com/article/recreating-the-pclinuxos-full-monty-with-kde-plasma-activities/ - apparently that's similarly a thing of the past though.
<krytarik> So here the author picks the built-in alternative.
<diogenes_> i see.
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> If you want different wallpapers for each desktop maybe you should contact Nate Graham or anyone else from the KDE Visual Design Group so at least they know it
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Does the Kubuntu desktop give you a notification for when the the 19.04 upgrader is ready? Do I remember it happening for 18.10 or am I imagining it?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> @Anarchotaoist, @acheronuk said that it does not. But I suggested him that it may be possible in the future because KDE devs made some fixes regarding that (maybe it could be done through PackageKit)
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @jorgetech_spacebiker, ok, thanks. So, is the upgrader from 18.10 to 19.04 ready to go yet?
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> @Anarchotaoist, It is ready. In kubuntu.org you can see how to upgrade in the latest news announcement
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> Of course check if your PPAs support Disco if you use any
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> If they don't just wait some weeks or upgrade now and keep that in mind
<Alexfrench> hello all
<Alexfrench> this upgrade is only possible from 18.10 to 19.04
<IrcsomeBot> Meryl Hopkins was added by: Meryl Hopkins
<IrcsomeBot> <Meryl Hopkins> Hello everyone, how are you? If you want to chat with me more openly, then go and register on the link in my profile!
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> That's correct Alexfrench, if you use LTS first upgrade to 18.10
<Alexfrench> yes that's i am in this case
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> First do this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CosmicUpgrades/Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @jorgetech_spacebiker, Great! Thanks. nb I thought the new upgrade process had sorted out the ppa situation! ?? Should I just uncheck them?
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> @Anarchotaoist, They are disabled automatically. I think the PPA situation is going to be improved in a future release but not sure when
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @jorgetech_spacebiker, I found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DiscoUpgrades/Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @jorgetech_spacebiker, Cool
<Alexfrench> great thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> @Anarchotaoist, The other one was for Alex that has to upgrade from LTS
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> oh, sorry
<Alexfrench> so you mean after upgrade to 18.10 i'll have to do the same for 19.04 ?
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> And Alex, after upgrading to Cosmic do the Disco upgrade procedure. Also keep in mind PPAs
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> Yes
<Alexfrench> is it correct ?
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> 18.04>18.10>19.04
<Alexfrench> ok
<Alexfrench> how i do to add a ppa for official releases ?
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> Can you describe in more detail, please?
<Alexfrench> who ? me ?
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @Alexfrench, This? In Plasma Discover, Under 'Settings', click the top right ≡ menu and select 'Software Sources' menu item; or … in Konsole run … sudo software-properties-qt … Under the Updates tab, set 'Normal Releases' in the Release Upgrade section.
<Alexfrench> ok i note this
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> PPAs are only for third party software not found in Ubuntu repos
<BluesKaj> PPAs should be removed from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ before upgrading the OS
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> BluesKaj that's not necessary since the Ubuntu upgrader takes care of that for you
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> I already upgraded several times with PPAs enabled
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> You just have to reenable them when they are available
<BluesKaj> jorgetech_spacebiker, i don't take chances with ppas , they can break your system
<BluesKaj> if you don't need them , remove them
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> Depends on which ones you use. But you can also disable them just in case
<Korrora> Blue,Blue thank God you are here !
<Korrora> sorry jey guys :)
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> I no longuer need Aegisub PPA for example since it is on repos now
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> longer*
<BluesKaj> hi Korrora
<Korrora> hii,how are you?
<BluesKaj> ok here , and you?
<Korrora> finally have an ssd with multiboot :D and ready to beg you to help me about these background kde stuff thing :D
<BluesKaj> what kde background stuff again, like kmail, kontact akonadi-server etc?
<Korrora> i dont know can you tell me all useless stuff that i can disable,here some examples how i use OS in daily basis and mostly: Ä° firefox or opera to watch videos,movies etc,skype minmized all time and nothing else really :D
<Korrora> and libre writer time to time,idk if this information is useful
<BluesKaj> Korrora, how much RAM and which cpu ?
<Korrora> my laptop has i5-4210u cpu with intel hd graphics and 4gb of ram,and 1gb swap file
<BluesKaj> Korrora, then you probly don't need to remove anything aslong as you don't have too many apps open at the same time when using graphical apps like skype or watching movies
<BluesKaj> or youtube etc
<Korrora> for example now i have firefox 1 tab open with a vimeo video,skype minimised and libreoffice writer document,and htop shows 2.40gb memory usage with some swap but kysguard says 2.0gb
<Korrora> when i open few tabs on firefox it starts to struggle
<Alexfrench> this even on windows it does firefox is hungry i think
<BluesKaj> that's the problem then, too many graphical apps open simultaneously
<Korrora> the strange thing aabout windows 10 is i open lots of tabs in firefox but it handles well not struggle mostly,but in linux it starts to struggle way quicker and easier
<BluesKaj> increasing your RAM to 8GB would be the best solution, if that's possible
<Korrora> although i just realized yesterday i opened task manager and windows was eating 2.5gb ram with firefox two tabs and nothing else,buty strangely it still feels fresh idk how
<Korrora> i just kicked hdd and grabbed an ssd, a ram upgrade is not possible for now unfortunately :(
<BluesKaj> well then judicious use of grapgical apps is the recommended method, removingdefault apps won't help much unless you have file search like baloo running daemons
<Korrora> 8gb ram was more expensive than my ssd when i checked last time,idk its funny or sad : D
<Korrora> baloo_shall i disable it?
<BluesKaj> if you don't use a daemon you can diable it in system settings>startup&shutdown>background services>startup services
<BluesKaj> *disable
<Korrora> idk if it breaks the system to disabling any ofthem because im a huge newbe on kde :D ican write what i have under that list if you want
<Korrora> search folder updater?is it important?
<BluesKaj> it takes some experimentation , you can always re-enable if things don't run correctly
<Korrora> i will try baloo then :D
<Korrora> 2.45 to 2.42 :/ damn you expensive country  :D
<Korrora> thank you Blue like you said i will make some experiments on them then :)
<BluesKaj> I never used folder updater
<Korrora> 2.29 after search folder updater killed :D yay!
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> From my own experience Kubuntu can run very good even on Core 2 Duo setups with GMA graphics. Celerons (even recent ones) are worse but that's Intel's fault
<Korrora> my kde experince is also good after gnome definitely but because of limited hardware i just cant feel snappy :/
<BluesKaj> celerons are not linux friendly
<BluesKaj> Korrora, baloo is in system settings>workspace>search
<Korrora> i disabled all search stuff in there okay
<Korrora> btw why htop and kysguard show different numbers about ram usage?which one is reliable?
<BluesKaj> not sure why that is, never really used htop much , ksysguard is my reference mostly
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> BluesKaj: Celerons are not user friendly
<BluesKaj> linux friendly
<BluesKaj> not
<Korrora> is m3-7Y30 ?
<BluesKaj> jorgetech_spacebiker, that's been my experience
<BluesKaj> no Korrora you have an i5 , that's a decent cpu in general
<Korrora> i just have an option if i sell this an buy a m3 laptop with soldered 8gbram :D i should ask :)
<BluesKaj> Korrora, do you have an extra slot for RAM on yoiur laptop?
<Alexfrench> it sad a few laptop are built upgradables
<Alexfrench> even if there are changes a couple of years
<Alexfrench> mine hp dv7 died a few weeks ago and all was fixed
<Alexfrench> but it was a 10 years laptop old
<Korrora> yes i do have 2 slots Blue
<BluesKaj> Korrora, then you could buy a compataible 4GB RAM module to add to your laptop, that would be a cheaper option than buying 8GB
<Korrora> 4gb, i will check okay
<Korrora> how can i check my ram specs on kde? like So-dimm ddr3l or ddr3 etc?
<BluesKaj> yes, check your laptop specs for the correct RAM module
<phill> hey guys, I develop in python wiht Pyqt5. I installed kubuntu 18.10 the other day, but it seems like QFileDialog isnt working. https://bin.snyman.info/mmmbc359
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Anarchotaoist, Imagining it.
<Korrora> dmidecode  says sodim ddr3 1600 samsung, found it :D
<Korrora> so same brand wouldnt make a trouble
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> to check memory  run this: sudo lshw | grep -A 20 memory:1
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> or sudo lshw | grep -A 20 memory:0
<Korrora> i did thank you :)
<Korrora> am i talking to a bot or is it a human being? damn im so newbie to everything :D
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I am using telegram with a bridge
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> the bride is referenced by the IRC bot (<ircsomebot>) on traditional IRC clients.
<phill> seems it works with the pyqt5 installed with apt, but not in a venv with pip
<Korrora> ohh sorry Darin and thank you :D and Blue i owe you a HUGE thank you :)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @phill, What do you mean by "venv",  your posted code runs fine from a jupyter notebook.
<phill> IrcsomeBot: python virtual environment.
<Korrora> see you all guys later, iwish you all have a nice day
<BluesKaj> Korrora, same to you :-)
<osxyer> hi all
<osxyer> im new to kubuntgu
<IrcsomeBot> <carbonzero> @osxyer welcome!
<DarkSmoke> Hello
<DarkSmoke> I'm trying to use the middle mouse button click as a shortcut to activate the desktop cube, but for some reason it's not accepted(nothing happens when I try to set it as a shortcut).  The middle mouse button does work for other things like scrolling and copy/paste.
<DarkSmoke> Is there any way/possibility to set it so? I remember in the past I used to use it, don't know if it was with KDE's cube or Compiz though..
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> DarkSmoke, middle click cube was a compiz feature.  I too used to use the feature with compiz, but unfortuneaately it currently not possible in kde.
<DarkSmoke> IrcsomeBot: thank you and sorry for the later reply. Any suggestions of a comfortable shortcut for activating the cube? :)
<janisruncs> how to install wifi driver for broadcom wifi adapter?
<Greenfrog> what distro and version are you using?
<janisruncs> latest kubuntu 64bit
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> DarkSmoke, since I am right handed use a right handed mouse, I recommend a single left handed key combo. Using something with meta and  C key allows for Mnemonic reference   Since I already use meta+c for compositing, I recommend something like ctrl-meta-c .....
<janisruncs> disco dingo 19.04
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> correct latest Kubuntu is 64bit only...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> To install Broadcom wireless drivers , you will probably need LAN connection (unless you us another PC to download the packages).  Refernce this site for instructions: https://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers
<janisruncs> alredy red this page but does not work
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Did Kubuntu auto install any drivers? I have seen the hw detetction instal the wrong driver and thus requiring a purge and installation of the correct driver.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Also, is your BIOS in UEFI mode?  You man need to switch to legacy. Fighting  UEFI and driver install is not any fun.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @DarkSmoke, I forgot to mention, you can configure desktop switching by scrolling the middle mouse over an open desktop area.  Not quite the same as middle click swtich mode, but similar.  Right click on desktop, Configure Desktop, Mouse action. Set Vertical scroll to Switch Desktop.
#kubuntu 2020-04-13
<digitalw00t> Anyone use the gnome twitch app?  Can't get mine to sync the followed channels
<Mancini1337> testing 123
<sigNeon> 321
<viewer|42> hi
<viewer|42> how i can configured msi amd 970 gaming
<viewer|42> or its no easy??
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Configure in what manner?
<IrcsomeBot> Adrian veidt din was added by: Adrian veidt din
<IrcsomeBot> <Adrian veidt din> https://youtu.be/cAbErO7v2q8
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> Why is it doing this? (Actually its' 100x faster)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> !list
<IrcsomeBot> usernameOfciccio was added by: usernameOfciccio
<IrcsomeBot> <usernameOfciccio> (Video, 28s)https://irc-attachments.kde.org/1amYR0bj/file_27430.mp4 Hi what Is the problem?
<snowdin> I have a bit of spare time rn and a Kubuntu 20.04 Beta VM
<snowdin> how do I start testing it and submit a test report?
<RikMills> snowdin: the info here still applies, even though the testing week is over https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-20-04-testing-week/15043
<RikMills> snowdin: also useful videos on bug reporting @ https://www.youtube.com/user/popeydc/videos
<snowdin> didn't know there was a testing week
<snowdin> RikMills: thanks a lot for the guides anyways
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Hi
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Are you doing BluesKaj?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> How are*
<BluesKaj> hey Franzpow, doing fine here, how about you?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am fine, one month of quarantine has passed for us
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hello all
<BluesKaj> hi Swift110
<TheMetamorphosis> Hi, what's the best way to access iPhone on Kubuntu? I had a better luck in Gnome as it displayed my installed iphone software and I could backup files from it. I have no such luck in KDE though. Any sugesstions?
<BluesKaj> TheMetamorphosis, dunno if an Iphone can run kdeconnect, i have it on my android phone
<BluesKaj> it works well
<TheMetamorphosis> No, KDEconnect doesn't support Apple devices. It works flawlessly with my Andrid tablet though.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> I was just about to ask if KDEConnect was available for iPhone.  I use it on my Android and it's awesome.
<BluesKaj> another apple device feature, not! :/
<BluesKaj> TheMetamorphosis, what about bluetooth?
<coffeymug> I'm having a problem with chromium. Every couple of days I run the application only to find that it has reverted to its original settings. All the extensions are gone, it uses the default search engine again and my homepage is reset.
<coffeymug> Is there any way to use timeshift or a similar type of program to keep chromium from having this issue?
<Guest_71> hi I'm trying to get the latest version of GIMP and not having any luck
<Guest_71> any help would be greatly appreciated
<Guest_71> is this thing on? :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Have you tried on their website? I don't know which version is available on the repos. If I remember correctly the snap version
<rob__> ret
<rob__> how
<BluesKaj> how what?
<rob__> yes
<BluesKaj> yes what?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Lol
<RikMills> they left. funny that
<BluesKaj> if they don't know how to ask a question they shouldn't join
<jukebohi> Hi. How could I find a list of all software that I have installed manually? I mean I want just those which were explictly installed with 'apt install'.
<jukebohi> Another question is that can I have a list of version numbers of the installed system? I need this info, so I can see which configs I can copy from 18.04.4 to 20.04 when it arrives
<vadi01> i just upgraded to 20.04. Am pretty sure its oki by now.
<vadi01> havent had issues yet
<kubuntu-new-user> where can I find language list for kde ?
<kanthavel> Hi,
<kanthavel> Just switched to Kubuntu. USB Tethering is working ONLY if the WiFi connection on my phone is one. I can't USB tether through the phone data connection.
<kanthavel> I've done evertything listed here https://askubuntu.com/questions/1043368/usb-tethering-not-working-in-18-04-fresh-install including enabling USB debugging on the phone and changing the MAC Address of the connection. Nothing works.
<kanthavel> It worked fine 2 days ago with Linux Mint 19.2
<Acheron> why can't Ubuntu ever bluetooth to work?  its broken again in Kubuntu 20.04
<Acheron> <aigh>
<kanthavel> Can anybody help? Thanks
<Acheron> okay, i had to delete the blue tooth device and go thru the three config steps instead of at the panel control and its working now
<kanthavel> anyone online can help?
<user|35751> hi, so im planning on installing kubuntu as a dual boot next to my windows. But im having a little trouble with the partitioning. mainly about what the sizes should be
<user|35751> i have two drives. one ssd of 500 gb and one hdd of 2 tb
<user|35751> i thought maybe my root partition should be like around 64 gb and my home partition could be around 500 gb.
<user|35751> do you guys think this will be enough?
<qih> More than enough ...
<qih> I do my / 10GB, Swap as 2 x available RAM (Old habits die hard), /usr /usr/local /usr/src 25GB, /tmp 10GB, /var 10GB, then anywhere between 100-500GB for /home/dir. I *always* leave say 10% of the HDD/SSD spare for emergency issues, partition expansion or installing another O/S that I'd like to test with.
<qih> YMMV.
#kubuntu 2020-04-14
<user|35751> realy? 10gb for / seems a little small. and what are the /usr /tmp and /var for? Well /usr i know but ehy do you put it in a seperate partition?
<user|35751> *ehy=why
<jonealex> Hello
<jonealex> Could you please help me with an issue with my WiFi connection? Thanks.
<jonealex> I can't see my SSID, but if I configure it as a network profile Kubuntu can't connect. Here is some log info: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/m3Yks78b94/ (Kubuntu 19.10)
<IrcsomeBot> horreosyfrixuelos was added by: horreosyfrixuelos
<IrcsomeBot> <avinash512> Hello Kubuntu lovers. I heard on the ubuntu podcast that Kubuntu team maintains 3 times more packages than other flavours. Well, thank you to the whole Kubuntu crew for your amazing work.
<IrcsomeBot> Purple_haze1 was added by: Purple_haze1
<IrcsomeBot> Tttttttrr Kamlesh was added by: Tttttttrr Kamlesh
<IrcsomeBot> <Tttttttrr Kamlesh> https://youtu.be/Z6yHuKQSDPQ
<oerheks> should we click that you tube dude url?
<RikMills> only if you feel like reporting the video as a scam to youtube ;)
<RikMills> oerheks: ^
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @avinash512, Yep, which is which we have some pretty complex automation scripts!
<IrcsomeBot> Terminator_99 was added by: Terminator_99
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @avinash512, Yaa Kubuntu is one of the best kde desktop in my opinion
<IrcsomeBot> <avinash512> @RikMills, you are all awesome :)
<IrcsomeBot> amit15334 was added by: amit15334
<IrcsomeBot> <amit15334> I tried to install … Plasma look and feel editor using the command … sudo apt install plasma-sdk … And after that my screen is black with the mouse pointer. I am able to launch apps through krunner and terminal … Can anyone help me fix this issue please 🙇🏻
<viewer|87> Uploaded file: https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/451d9b03f1c7da371a0bf73fd31d8ad0/pasted.txt
<viewer|87> Uploaded file: https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/451d9b03f1c7da371a0bf73fd31d8ad0/pasted.txt
<viewer|87> Uploaded file: https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/451d9b03f1c7da371a0bf73fd31d8ad0/pasted.txt
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> (Video, 3s)https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Cuhfwmj0/file_27515.mp4 Hi, I have a problem. … I am on Kubuntu 19.10 being unable to login and having too many mice
<viewer|87> I do not know English. I have translated with google translator. It will be harder to answer. I have a problem with the screensaver in Kubuntu 18.04. After 15 minutes the monitor closes, very disturbing.
<viewer|87> I entered the settings - screen loking and unchecked the boxes. Not working. on the internet I found only solutions for older editions and they do not go. Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> viewer|87 if you don't want screen locking disable energy management. You can click on the icon of the battery on your desktop and disable it
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I think this is the fastest way to disable it
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/53hpGJg2/file_27516.jpg What
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> I have a nvidia 1050 ti
<viewer|87> IrcsomeBot  Thank you very much
<IrcsomeBot> Roy Atieh was added by: Roy Atieh
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Acheron> hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Acheron
<IrcsomeBot> Chinmay Shendye was added by: Chinmay Shendye
<IrcsomeBot> <Chinmay Shendye> Guys I am using ubuntu on Asus ROG Laptop. Does kubuntu provide any way to change the keyboard backlight and brightness support like we do in windows?
<IrcsomeBot> Henry Rosales was added by: Henry Rosales
<oerheks> maybe this page is any help https://askubuntu.com/questions/1158127/cant-adjust-keyboard-backlight-on-asus-rog-strix-g-laptop
<oerheks> or https://github.com/MidhunSureshR/openauranb
<virtuald> has anyone else had the problem where the computer does not turn off when systemd reaches target shutdown?
<virtuald> i don't currently have a computer i can check the serial console with
<virtuald> it just stands there all night if i don't hold the power button
<virtuald> systemd docs blames the kernel
<virtuald> i guess i'll remove quiet splash from the grub command line
<virtuald> i've tried various bios settings and restored defaults but it didn't help
<user|62287> Hi
<user|62287> Hi
<user|62287> how cN I install and use ma office 2019 on kubuntu?
<user|62287> ms office 2019
<diogenes_> user|62287, i don't think you can.
<user|62287> Can I use wine ?
<diogenes_> for msoffice 2010.
<user|40119> siemano
<user|30989> hello do you guys know how to remove KIO online detection
<IrcsomeBot> Dong Yi was added by: Dong Yi
#kubuntu 2020-04-15
<IrcsomeBot> Abem Pandit was added by: Abem Pandit
<IrcsomeBot> <Abem Pandit> Fwd from Telsa: Get Free Bitcoin Instantly Tesla Foundation Release How To Get Bitcoin Free
<oerheks> no, you send me bitcoin.
<IrcsomeBot> <Eickmeyer> Banned/reported.
<user|69800> how to install opera in kubuntu because in store i cant find they show snap history error while downloading
<andres_> Hi all! My name is andres, noob on linux and this is my first time I test an ubuntu version. (kubuntu 20.04).  I have found 3 things I dont know what is the problem.
<andres_> first: When I install a theme on global themes menu, if I want to unninstall the theme I dont see the remove icon when I put the mouse on theme to be uninstall. I have to open the installer themes click on "get new global themes" button and search the theme and click to uninstall button
<andres_> second: If I remove a theme, this theme does not disappear from global themes window.
<andres_> third: I'm not able to close window with double click on menu icon from window. I dont know if it is a problem or not because this problem run with a lot installed themes not by default.
<Acheron> andres_: if you are a noob in Linux you probably should learn more before testing a pre-release and stick to a LTS release
<kubuntu-new-user> Hi
<kubuntu-new-user> Can I use wine in order to run office 2019?
<oerheks> kubuntu-new-user, check #winehq and their database
<kubuntu-new-user> #winehq
<kubuntu-new-user> what is difference between playonlinux to wine ?
<oerheks> playonlinux is a bunch of scripts. to be used with wine
<kubuntu-new-user> so wine will be easier for use ?
<oerheks> some apps/games need some special configuration, that is what those scripts do
<oerheks> the other one is lutris. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lutris
<andres_> Hi Acheron, Yes I need to learn more about test pre-releases. I have wrote these issues on #ubuntu-quality and I thought that they could be a good idea write them here.
<Acheron> andres_: you can also search the KDE bug tracker and see if those issues have already been reported
<Acheron> https://bugs.kde.org/
<Acheron> chances are they have
<andres_> Thank you Acheron
<lordievader> Good morning
<Acheron> hello lordievader
<lordievader> Hey Acheron
<tangarora> Hi, does anyone know when the kio redirector will be updated so it does not want to download every 4 - 8 gig movie I try watch over a network.
<Acheron> is there a bug report for that?
<tangarora> Aceron, nope. This has been the default behavior since forever in KDE. Wich is different from the default behavior in Gnome, Pantheon, Deepin, MAC, Windows (95 - 10). The reason I am asking is because I read an article about this going to be fixed...
<tangarora> Acheron -- sorry mis spelled
<Acheron> i would think something like that could be fixed thru a file association
<tangarora> Acheron, I have tried many different players and the behavior is consistent.
<tangarora> The solution has been to disgard Dolphin and use Nautilus as the default file manager.
<tangarora> Everything works as expected then, but it looks a bit ugly....
<tangarora> KDE is so much better than gnome in so many ways, so it is a bit painful to have to resort to Nautilus. :)
<Acheron> i just play videos over the net or download them with youtube-dl and then play them locally
<Acheron> over the next thru the browser i meant
<Acheron> i've never had that problem
<Acheron> KIO is an odd animal though
<Acheron> its a definite problem in KDE
<Acheron> and stuff goes unfixed for years in KDE which i don't understand
<Acheron> they have the resources
<Acheron> Linux Mint is just a handful of developers
<Acheron> one lead and 3-4 part times
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Saladac> hello guys, I recently installed the KUBUNTU distribution on my laptop. I have encountered two problems, can someone help me?
<Saladac> 1- my laptop has 2 internal HDs, one small for boot and one for storage. The system doesn't read me the HD to store.
<Saladac> 2- the keyboard brightness button does not work
<gjbaileygj> Hey
<gjbaileygj> Nani
<gjbaileygj> Motherfuckers
<gjbaileygj> Suck your dick
<gjbaileygj> Bitches
<gjbaileygj1> Motherfuckers, you think you're smart? Why tf did you ban me ?
<IrcsomeBot> ishtiak02 was added by: ishtiak02
<mparillo> kmenuedit does not allow you to remove Sleep and Hibernate, correct?
<Saladac> #ubuntu-it
<BluesKaj> yeah ,click on it
<Saladac> Hi Guys, I recently installed KUBUNTU on my laptop and I have encountered these 2 problems, can someone help me?
<Saladac> 1- my laptop has 2 internal HDs, one small for boot and one for storage. The system doesn't read me the HD to store.
<Saladac> 2- the keyboard brightness button does not work
<BluesKaj> Saladac, I think your BIOS/Uefi settings should be checked to make sure your HDD is listed then if possible move your /home dir to the second drive
<Saladac> I tried to change the BIOS settings but nothing has changed ...
<BluesKaj> is yourhdd listed?
<Saladac> in the BIOS yes
<BluesKaj> is this a ssd+hdd internal system?
<Saladac> yep
<BluesKaj> ok ,run sudo fdisk -l to see if it's listed in the terminal
<IrcsomeBot> rs2009 was added by: rs2009
<IrcsomeBot> <rs2009> Hi all, I'm working on Krob Linux for the Raspberry Pi based on KDE
<IrcsomeBot> <rs2009> t.me/kroblinux
<IrcsomeBot> <rs2009> Anyone interested?
<Saladac> @BluesKaj yes
<oerheks> rs2009, this is kubuntu support, try #kde
<IrcsomeBot> <rs2009> Oh ok
<BluesKaj> tried kde on my rpi3 , was very slow and clunky, not enough computing power, however might be better on rpi4
<IrcsomeBot> <rs2009> Yup
<IrcsomeBot> <rs2009> It does work well on Raspberry Pi 3 too
<IrcsomeBot> <rs2009> Just disable some settings
<oerheks> there are tons of crappy wannabe distros
<IrcsomeBot> <rs2009> Hmm...
<IrcsomeBot> <rs2009> kroblinuxenterprise.xyz
<oerheks> not here, thanks.
<BluesKaj> Saladac, when you installed kubuntu did you use guided or manual install?
<Saladac> BluesKaj if I remember correctly Guided
<BluesKaj> here is a method to move /home dir to the hdd, https://www.howtogeek.com/442101/how-to-move-your-linux-home-directory-to-another-hard-drive/
<IrcsomeBot> <rs2009> @oerheks, Please don't use such terms
<IrcsomeBot> <rs2009> Just because there are many out there it doesn't mean all are like that :)
<oerheks> rs2009 then please don't ask here to try your distro
<oerheks> this is the official kubuntu support channel.
<IrcsomeBot> <rs2009> I've posted in KDE
<IrcsomeBot> <rs2009> And I'm on Telegram, not IRC
<oerheks> good luck there
<IrcsomeBot> <rs2009> They were interested
<BluesKaj> rs2009 I don't see you in #kde
<IrcsomeBot> <rs2009> Because I'm on Telegram
<oerheks> this is irc, grinn
<BluesKaj> then use irc
<IrcsomeBot> <rs2009> Oh ok
<IrcsomeBot> <rs2009> Connecting
<IrcsomeBot> <rs2009> Joined
<IrcsomeBot> <rs2009> @BluesKaj, You should be able to find me now
<BluesKaj> yes I do
<IrcsomeBot> <rs2009> Yup
<BluesKaj> you might be better of joining #raspberrypi
<BluesKaj> off
<IrcsomeBot> <rs2009> Oh
<IrcsomeBot> <rs2009> I didn't know about that one
<IrcsomeBot> <rs2009> #raspbian was an inactive one
<IrcsomeBot> <rs2009> Didn't know about #raspberrypi
<BluesKaj> raspbian is a DE chat
<IrcsomeBot> <rs2009> Thanks :)
<IrcsomeBot> <rs2009> @BluesKaj, Ah
<oerheks> rs2009 your are totally offtopic here
<IrcsomeBot> <rs2009> Ok
<oerheks> i am putting this silly ircsomebot on ignore again.
<BluesKaj> dunnowhy user want to telegram on irc ...to me it's pita to communicate
<IrcsomeBot> <rs2009> Ah
<IrcsomeBot> <rs2009> That's because it is known that Telegram has rolling emojis etc.
<IrcsomeBot> <rs2009> But IRC is where I started off
<IrcsomeBot> <rs2009> Then I slowly shifted to Telegram
<IrcsomeBot> <rs2009> Saw you on #raspberrypi
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @rs2009 Please don't take this place offtopic
<IrcsomeBot> <rs2009> Oh ok
<Saladac> BluesKaj Thanks, i was able to mount the HD
<Saladac> Can you help me with regards to the keyboard?
<BluesKaj> Saladac,good, hope it goes well for you
<Saladac> yes!
<BluesKaj> keyboards aren't my strong suit
<Saladac> lool
<BluesKaj> especially laptop KBs
<BluesKaj> post your issue, maybe someone can help, Saladac
<Saladac> I think it is the lack of some drive, when the pc starts the keyboard lights up, then turns off and does not turn on anymore
<BluesKaj> does it light up when you hit a key?
<Saladac> no
<Saladac> nothing happens when I press the function button + the key that adjusts the brightness of the keyboard
<BluesKaj> Saladac, check your power management settings in system settings
<Saladac> BluesKaj Already checked, nothing changes
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu release is this?
<BluesKaj> and have you run update and upgrade with apt since the install?
<Saladac> yes, nothing change
<Saladac> BluesKaj i use Kubuntu 19.10
<BluesKaj> Saladac, like I said earlier, laptop KBs aren't my strong suit so I seek advice more than I help with that kind of issue
<Saladac> thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Saladac, my laptop is a Dell Inspiron 5570 and I'm on Kubuntu Focal 20.04 testing and my laptop doesn't have any KB lighting issues.
<BluesKaj> perhaps #kde, #ubuntu or ##linux chat can help
<Saladac> BluesKaj I use a Toshiba Satellite with Plasma 5.16
<Saladac> try on this chat
<user|82298> Hi
<user|82298> abyone use here kubuntu with Lenovo t440?
<IrcsomeBot> SovereignFreeman was added by: SovereignFreeman
<artur> hello
<mikey__> hello people
<mikey__> #1 thank you for Kubuntu!
#kubuntu 2020-04-16
<ecov> anyone here that can lend a hand
<ecov> I changed my static IP and it isnt relfecting in ifconfig
<ecov> still shows last static IP I used
<user|81051> hi
<user|81051> i have a problem that when i update kubuntu it says that failed to obtain authorization ???
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Command line or Discover?
<AssociateX> $ wire /snap/wire/132/opt/Wire/wire-desktop: error while loading shared libraries: libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory yet that lib is installed /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0
<IrcsomeBot> Art Deyer was added by: Art Deyer
<IrcsomeBot> <Art Deyer> https://youtu.be/QnLzTrgG61k
<IrcsomeBot> <amit15334> @Chinmay Shendye, Yes it does
<dima_> test
<IrcsomeBot> <avinash512> Hello Kubuntu lovers. Quick Question: When installing Kubuntu 18.04.1 (for the 4.15 kernel which works perfect on my laptop), should I enabled kubuntu ppa first and then update the system or the inverse? @RikMills maybe you can make suggestions. thank you
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<asus_> Hello
<asus_> hello
<user|11109> Hello! Please, where I can check compatibility between Ubuntu 18.04 Plasma and Asus prime b360m-k motherboard?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Have you tried on Ask.ubuntu?
<user|11109> Yes
<IrcsomeBot> Bradlee Sargent was added by: Bradlee Sargent
<IrcsomeBot> <Bradlee Sargent> I am trying to install Kubuntu 20.04 beta and having issue with the reserved bios boot area, tells me Unable to satisfy all requirements on the partition
<french_bobby> Hello, first time here, I would like to report a bug. The new focal kubuntu releases don't support QXL video (virtualized with QEMU). actually it works but you can't change the resolution.  it returns to 1024x768. i have some Kscreen logs. I Had no pb with ubuntu 18, kubuntu18, ubuntu20 beta, ubuntu 20mate beta
<IrcsomeBot> <Bradlee Sargent> I think I figured it out, I used a different partition for the reserved bios boot area
<french_bobby> I put some logs here : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/92MrgRWWMs/ espcially kscreen.xrandr: Error on logical size transformation!. Does someone know how to increase log level ?
<Lukimya> How does one remove transparency from the window decorations?
<IrcsomeBot> <prathamesh_d> @user|11109, https://linux-hardware.org/index.php?probe=7fe59fa54f
<m1golden> Anyone know why Spectacle doesn't work when I start it from the menu?
<m1golden> It does start when I start it from the command line
<m1golden> That is /usr/bin/specatcle works fine
<m1golden> but starting from the menu does not
<m1golden> $ qdbus org.kde.Spectacle / StartAgent
<m1golden> Error: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildSignaled
<m1golden> Process org.kde.Spectacle received signal 6
<sahen> Hello
<french_bobby> Hello, I would like to report a bug before the new kubuntu release. Can someone guide me ? The beta & nightly build don't support QXL video (virtualized with QEMU). you can't change the screen resolution.  it returns instantly to 1024x768. i have some Kscreen logs here : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/92MrgRWWMs/ espcially RRSetScreenSize: Error on logical size transformation!
<french_bobby> Hello I opened this bug as i think it's more linked to kde than kubuntu : https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=420169 . See you later++
<ubottu> KDE bug 420169 in common "KScreen does not change the screen resolution of QEMU/QXL/Spice VM" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<french_bobby> :)
<french_bobby> i just posted it minutes ago.
<dori> hello everyone, I've been dealing with consistent lockups on my machine, it will invariably happen between 1-2 days of running, I can't tell what causes it. I can't kill X, can't login to another terminal, can't SSH to it, etc. I can't find anything in syslog or kern.log. Does anyone have any ideas as to how to troubleshoot?
<dori> a couple of times it has happened as I was logged on, I will see the mouse moves but no effect on any running apps, and eventually it locks up entirely and it's unresponsive
<oerheks> do a memtest86 run, from a live iso
<dori> oerheks: thanks, I'll give it a shot, I did also check my ssd that I run on and it showed no errors
<riidom> in dolphin, I have server folder open via ftp protocol; I open a file there in vs code, and on each save, I get notified by something called "kiod5" if it should be uploaded and whether to replace original file
<riidom> can I set this to some kind of auto-accept?
#kubuntu 2020-04-17
<user|42245> someone?
<ars> привет мир! незнаю где я но вроде тут можно писать)
<diogenes_> !ru | ars
<ubottu> ars: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ars> join #ubuntu-ru
<diogenes_>  /
<IrcsomeBot> yakubu Anam was added by: yakubu Anam
<IrcsomeBot> <yakubu Anam> https://youtu.be/kiEOBJpWRkc
<IrcsomeBot> <prathamesh_d> @yakubu Anam, @DarinMiller
<smonaco> Hi
<IrcsomeBot> Jairo was added by: Jairo
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Hey I wanted to dual boot my pc with Kubuntu 20.04
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Using it I could help finding some other bugs. If I install it now, will it get LTS on 24 of April?
<oerheks> franzpow no ... on the 23rd
<oerheks> and yes, you get the final version
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> oerheks: Oh so on 23rd I will get the final update?
<oerheks> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Cool.
<BluesKaj> Franzpow, dual boot with Windows ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> BluesKaj: Yea
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> bbl, ...gotta go shopping
<kubuntu-new-user> Hi
<kubuntu-new-user> any one here use kubuntu on asus pro p1440 ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Hey when I install kubuntu I have to choose guided installation and to resize the windows partition (ntfs)?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Is this enabling dual booting?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Franzpow, Yes.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Cool. i didn't remember the procedure so I wanted to be sure.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It wasn't able to install grub
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Now I can't start the oc
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Pc
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> What I have to do now? When I restart I got into bios
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> UEFI enabled?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I think yes
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If UEFI, ensure you have a EFI partition for grub.  Windows should already have such a partition and grub can use it.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Which version of Kubuntu are you installing?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> 20.04
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @DarinMiller, I had 3 partitions
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> 3 ntfs partition
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Re-run the install and select the Manual option.  Select the partition to install Kubuntu and ensure that partition used ext4 or other unix file system.  Also, ensure that the grub install dropdown lists the correct hard drive.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> https://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2017/05/how-to-install-kubuntu-1704.html
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> grub install = bootloader
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am re-running the installing process
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @DarinMiller, It used ext4
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Before it installed a ubuntu ext4 partition
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> And an sda5 fat32
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am selecting manual
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I don't want to lose my data on windows, can you help me?
<oerheks> always backup data, when installing ubuntu . else your data is not important.
<oerheks> that UEFI fat partition should be at the beginning of your disk. if your windows has no fat partition already, i guess you have windows installed in legacy mode, not uefi
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Your windows data should be fine.  Just ensure not to select any ntfs partitions for your Kubuntu install. Sometime just re-installing Kubuntu and ensure that the bootloader dropdown points to the correct drive (usually /dev/sda).
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> will fix a grub boot failure.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ok so if I understood I have five partitions. Sda1-2-3 are windows (ntfs)  … I have sda 5-6 that are efi and ext4
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Set root to use the ext4, set the efi for the boot/efi partition
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It didn't work with the installer
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Could it be an issue with secure boot?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Maybe this guide is a bit clearer for using EFI partition: https://linuxhint.com/install_kubuntu_1804/
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> My board is recent
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Not so old.. Like 2017
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> You could definitely try disabling secure boot as it complicates driver install (I recommend disabling).  But if you want to leave it enabled, this site explains how to manage: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot/DKMS
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> How to disable that? I can't on my BIOS
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I disabled fast boot
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> But not secure boot
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> BIOS does not have secure boot disable option?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> What is the MB make/model?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It is an asus entry level motherboard
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> A-320
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> For am4  chipset, I have a ryzen 3 1200
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I have a setup mode: advanced mode or ez mode
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Under boot/boot configuration bios settings
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I also have older ASUS MB and I disable mine similar to the video explained here: https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=asus+a-320+bios+secureboot+disable&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#kpvalbx=_-ueZXvSOMMLE0PEPs5GCgAk32
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Advanced mode.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> So that could be the issue?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> That mode?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Easy way to find out as long as you can find it in the BIOS.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I set advanced mode...
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I have also an option about boot from storage devices with UEFI mode or Legacy
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Here is my partition table, but I only have one OS on /dev/sda.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> (Photo, 1058x174) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/6ClEQia4/file_27750.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Boot UEFI mode
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Secure and UEFI boot are 2 separate settings. UEFI works without security enabled.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I disable secure boot
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am gonna reinstalling
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Wish me luck
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> You will succeed! :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I hope so :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @DarinMiller it didn't work!
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Grub insrall failed
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes! Aweseome!
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Didn't
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Unfortunately
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> :(
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Dang it!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Which version of Kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Is the installer warning you that you do not have a boot partition?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> No, it isn't warning me
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I used kde-usb-creator ti create the bootable drive
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> To*
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> And ran it as root
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Could it be the problem? It is version 20.04 of kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 20.04 should be your best chance of installing. I have installed 20.04 on 3 different hw sets myself with no issues.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I mean, maybe I should create the bootable drive with another program like rufus
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am just throwing out Ideas, I really don't know
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> OK, try installing in legacy mode.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> How to do that?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> During the BIOS boot process, select legacy boot option.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> In the CSM option in the bios?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> That can allow me to set legacy or uefi
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> When I boot devices or  storage
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/fS0gAeL8/file_27751.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes try that.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ok I am setting everything to legacy
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Or you try what the option 8 in this link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1771651
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1668148 in partman-efi (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1771651 Booting installer in EFI mode with existing bios mode hd crashes" [Critical,Fix released]
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @DarinMiller, So could this help me? I am trying last time installation with legacy mode enabled
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I prefer UEFI mode when I have the option as it booting usually is much faster.  I am confident it works on your hw, but we are overlooking something...
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Wait should I change the file system of the Fat32 efi partition?
<oerheks> if your windows has no fat partition already, i guess you have windows installed in legacy mode, not uefi
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> But, yes efi partition must be fat32
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am in manual installing right now and I didn't touch the sda5 fat32 partition
<oerheks> maybe your issue is that the linux partition is too far at the end of the disk..
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I don't know that
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> reading comments here: https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=249182
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> One user said: i again - The second installation also failed. I then booted from the Live CD again, started the installation process, selected 'Something else'. On the 'Installation type' screen, I deleted the root, swap and home partitions, then re-created them. And I made sure the "Device for boot loader installation" was the Windows EFI System Partition. I had not set this previously. The installation was successful. Many
<IrcsomeBot> thanks for your help
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> What is something else?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> something else = manual partition
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I've read that Maybe I need csm to be disabled
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Btw I can delete sda6 that is ubuntu partition
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> And surely sda5 that was not present
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Before I installed ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Right?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Btw maybe the device for bootloader installation is SDA1
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Not sda
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/cHV8cJVD/file_27752.jpg As you can see
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Windows10 ntfs seems to be on sda1
<oerheks> so windows is not installed in UEFI mode. and the first space for ubuntu is over 100 gb.. grub cannot reach that far, i guess
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> oerheks: Mmmm..so?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Very bizzare partitions.  524MMB NTFS partition for sda1.
<oerheks> uefi is not ntsf, but fat32..
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ok so basically it tried the uefi installation on legacy mode?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> On legacy windows installation
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Because it created the fat32 partition that wasn't there before
<oerheks> maybe the windows guys have a tool to convert legacy mbr to uefi ?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Partition installers usually point to the root device (/dev/sda) and if UEFI, use the /boot/efi partition.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> oerheks: I really don't know if there is such a thing
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> What should I do now?  … I am really.confused
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ensure /dev/sda5 is marked with boot flag and try again.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> How to check that?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> You mean selecting boot loader installation destination as sda5?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Technically that should do it.  The installer usually  auto sets the flag. but does not hurt to verify... right click on it in partition manager...
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> If I right click It does nothing
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> (Photo, 1280x437) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/n24Gb6KQ/file_27753.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> You may need launch partition manager from the menu.... just a sec... booting live usb to verify...
<IrcsomeBot> lernox was added by: lernox
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Do you mean from the live usb desktop? I am in the installation program
<IrcsomeBot> <lernox> Hi! :)
<IrcsomeBot> <lernox> Someone can help me? I just installed Kubuntu on my Chromebook (Asus C434) , everything working fine (touchpad, touchscreen...) Except Sound... I'm "newbie" to Linux. I saw a lot of forums but nothing works for me :( Any idea? )
<IrcsomeBot> <lernox> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/xXHaLv1v/file_27754.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <lernox> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/e9CGEbB2/file_27755.jpg = off
<IrcsomeBot> <lernox> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/D6FdHfY7/file_27756.jpg Unmute
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Franzpow, On the installer Prepare Partitions menu, select the efi partition. Then click the change button and ensure that EFI System Partition is selected in the Use as: dropdown.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> The efi partition sda5 fat32?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/FhS7BIdq/file_27757.jpg You are referring at this menu. Should I choose FAT32? I have no EFI option
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Also should I choose /dos as mount point? … And boot loader installed on this partition: sda5 right?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Wait, I think you are currently booted in legacy mode, no?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I selected that option on CSM but I am not sure I am booted in legacy mode
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @lernox, Are you using the audio from the hdmi port? Or do you just want to listen the audio from your speakers?
<IrcsomeBot> <lernox> From my speakers
<IrcsomeBot> <lernox> Jack output didnt wok too
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @lernox, Maybe it is set the wrong option here.. In peripherique
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Is it set the hdmi output?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @DarinMiller, I am waiting to do something. Should I try the luck?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> So far both legacy and UEFI boot mode failed to install grub, correct?
<IrcsomeBot> <lernox> @Franzpow, I have only dummy output on peripheriques
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @DarinMiller, I don't know how to switch to legacy, If that CSM mode was not the case
<IrcsomeBot> <lernox> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/kFWSrxY2/file_27758.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> So I just disabled those options on the BIOS and didn't tried
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> With legacy option enabled in CSM menu
<IrcsomeBot> <lernox> Sortie fictive = dummy output
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @lernox, If you click on the speaker option on the desktop bar, could you select the output? Or you get dummy output?
<IrcsomeBot> <lernox> Only dummy
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Proceed with installing in legacy mode and don't worry about /dev/efi partition.
<IrcsomeBot> <lernox> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/UeyKqY98/file_27759.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @DarinMiller, Mmm wait so dev/sda as boot loader and I just don't touch the partitions?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @lernox, That is strange, they show up properly in alsa mixer
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @DarinMiller, I am trying to install it as I did before setting dev/sda as boot loader installation destination
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> But this time CSM is selected as legacy
<oerheks> lernox can you paste the audio details from 'lspci' ? i read it is the SHYVANA audio chip, no drivers available yet
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @DarinMiller, Yes I confirm that
<user217>  Hello. HowI can see password that storaged inn kwallet?
<mparillo> Which of these have you tried: https://www.google.com/search?client=qupzilla&q=how%20can%20i%20view%20kwallet%20passwords
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> I have been using Kubuntu from last 3-4 months and I really love it .. Kubuntu is my favourite distribution.. because os kde .. and Kubuntu 20.04 beta is currently installed on my main system and it's rock solid... … But I'm worrying about it's future.. because recently on reddit and qt Company website I saw a blog post about there offering change 2020 and LTS only for commercial users ... … So I'm really worried about futur
<IrcsomeBot> Kubuntu LTS and kde plasma... Any guesses or info what might happen?🥺🥺  … @DarinMiller
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @DarinMiller it seems everything was fine
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am rebooting!
<oerheks> terminator_99 no worries
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @DarinMiller thanks for the help!
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> oerheks: thank you!
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I love this community
<oerheks> have fun!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Franzpow, I wish I could provide better help.  Some the "combo" issues are difficult to solve over chat.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @DarinMiller, Now worries. We've found the problem that is the thing that matters
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have seen install issues related to corrupted partitions.  Repairing via dd is a possible but scary option especially if data needs to be preserved.  The easiest way is to remove all partitions can create fresh ones, but again not possible when data requires preservation.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Well.. Theorically I had that data saved.. But I wanted to preserve windows partition to have dual boot
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Just don't format everything and reinstall windows and kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @oerheks, <oerheks> why ? Qt company is not open source friendly anymore.. and if they don't open source lts qt for 12 months period for every release then how distro like Kubuntu will be maintained?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I have other machines that I use only with kubuntu. This one was the last one with windows and I wanted to preserve it with dual boot...just jn case
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> fully understand.  As a troubleshooting option, use an old hard drive where you can start with clean fresh gpt partitions to see if determine how to set the BIOS for successfull UEFI installation.  Once that established, then apply what you learned to the window HD.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I will keep that in mind for the next time, Darin
<IrcsomeBot> <Arun V> xiangguang
<IrcsomeBot> <Arun V> wow
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am trying to use dolphin but it is crashing randomly when I right click on a file
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Can I report this bug?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It did this error 2 times, now it is working. I am running obs in the background and Firefox
<Friq2020> Hello people, Hola a todos
<Oderus> hi. each time I boot up, it seems to take a super long time after i have put in my password and hit enter. disk is accessing the entire time, then after i finally get booted up, all my cpu cores are at 100% usage for a while. how can i figure out the rpoblem? it never used to do this.
<salapin> Hi.
<salapin> I have a NAS with two directories, Public and salapin.
<salapin> I want to access them through smb cifs.
<salapin> In / media I have created two directories: NAS_PUBLIC and NAS_SALAPIN to NAS_PUBLIC I have changed the permissions with chmod and I have left them 777 and NAS_SALAPIN I have also changed the permissions with chmod and I have left it like this, 700
<salapin> I have written the lines in / etc / fstab as follows:
<salapin> /192.168.1.32/Public / media / NAS_PUBLIC cifs credentials = / home / salapin / .smb credentials, auto, rw, user, file_mode = 0777, dir_mode = 0777 0 0
<salapin> sorry
<salapin> please if you can help me with smb cifs and fstab, description problem: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/d42MnjrBWD/
#kubuntu 2020-04-18
<lomindo> What's the URL for KU 20.04 download?
<kryten> What state of unreleased would you like to have then?
<lomindo> kryten: Just found this URL:   http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/20.04/beta/
<lomindo> kryten: that the best to use to check out 2004?
<kryten> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the images of the current development version of Kubuntu can be found at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<lomindo> is Daily much better than at the beta link?
<kryten> Yeah ok, while the Beta has been tested thoroughly at the time, it's already a few weeks behind by now - so I'd personally go with the Daily.
<lomindo> kryten: I prefer more tested, than bleeding edge - much improvement with the daily?
<kryten> In this case "bleeding edge" is actually "more close to release stability" though.
<IrcsomeBot> <Vincenzo Bitti> 育苗
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Kind like a nursery but in English...
<Mike_flyby> hola
<andre144k> hello all
<andre144k> im trying kubuntu 20.04 - and i dont find option to configure dolphin to open folders via single-click instead of double-click
<andre144k> maybe someone have a rocketscience tipp for me? :)
<andre144k> another question - how to open in ksysguard addons i downloaded ?
<user|51799> Hi guys. I just installed the kubuntu 20.04 beta. Loving it so far, but sound doesn't work from my headphones. Works fine from internal laptop speaker. Any ideas? Thanks
<user|51799> anyone?
<stateofmetal> Anyone having issues doing full screen 19.10 in Virtualbox?
<IrcsomeBot> Fai Rao was added by: Fai Rao
<IrcsomeBot> <Fai Rao> https://youtu.be/fuyD6RW23FQ
<Guest34162> Hi. I would like to ask a question. I found some problems related to Kubuntu 19.10. How can I inform somebody to solve these problems? Sorry for the stupid question but i am new
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest34162> Thanks
<IrcsomeBot> William Daniela was added by: William Daniela
<artur> hi
<artur> in cantata I have error MPD  Not seekable
<artur> do you know how to fix it?
<artur> thats will be seetings colection i fix it but steel do not know what it is about
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> Enrique was added by: Enrique
<IrcsomeBot> <Enrique> Hola, soy nuevo en linux y quiero ir haciendo cosas, alguien me puede orientar en como hay que hacer para poder unir por red un mac y un PC con Ubuntu
<viewer|74> Hola, soy nuevo en linux y quiero ir haciendo cosas, alguien me puede orientar en como hay que hacer para poder unir por red un mac y un PC con Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> !es | viewer|74
<ubottu> viewer|74: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<IrcsomeBot> <Enrique> muchas gracias por la información sobre el idioma, sobre el viewer ya lo tengo instalado pero resulta muy lento el traspaso de datos, queria algo directo.
<BluesKaj> !es | Enrique
<ubottu> Enrique: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<BluesKaj> @Enrique ^
<oerheks> dirtycajunrice, fix your connection please
<Guest41740> Hi everybody. I have installed Kubuntu 18.04 recently on my htpc but I have been struglying with the size of the fonts in the login screen, they are just too tiny. I have been searching for a solution to this issue in google but no explanation seem to apply to this case. Can anybody guide me?
<eric1908> hello
<Guest41740> Hi!
<eric1908> i have a question about subtitles
<eric1908> can you help me?
<Guest41740> Probably no. I just log in in this chat looking for an answer with the log in screen in kubuntu but nobady seems to answer.
<Guest41740> :-(
<eric1908> tell me
<eric1908> maybe help you
<Guest41740> I have installed Kubuntu 18.04 recently on my htpc but I have been struglying with the size of the fonts in the login screen, they are just too tiny. I have been searching for a solution to this issue in google but no explanation seem to apply to this case. Can anybody guide me?
<eric1908> give me 2 minutes to check it
<eric1908> Guest41740, Tested with a dual monitor. Works.
<eric1908> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SDDM#DPI_settings 58
<eric1908> edit /etc/sddm.conf
<eric1908> [Wayland]
<eric1908> EnableHiDPI=true
<eric1908> [X11]
<Guest41740> Yes, I read that post but the sddm.conf is not in that folder but in /etc/init/. Even when I open the file no line with "EnableHIDPI" appear.
<eric1908> Guest41740, look the privet chat
<Guest41740> I read in https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8733580 the exac same problem But the solution posted does not apply because there is no /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc file, In fact, there is no kde4 folder.
<Guest41740> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I have problems with my wifi extender on kubuntu 20.04
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Basically yesterday it was working 1/5 times but now I can't connect to it anymore
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It can't give me the IP
<glat-agent> https://web.archive.org/web/20190819143515/wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Activation
<glat-agent> Where to get it?
<glat-agent> Is there Ubuntu package?
<virtuald> chuckle
<max1993> este canal funciona?
<diogenes_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<max1993> gracias
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I solved my problem and assigned manually an ip to the pc
<Guest38046> Frage: Kann man hier Wine install
<diogenes_> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<eric1908> i want same help with one script any one help me?
<diego_> what you need eric ?
<HoloIRCUser1> Hi again
<HoloIRCUser1> My friend are you here?
<IrcsomeBot> <Arun V> haha
<Metamorphosis> Hi. Pop OS which is based on Ubuntu has a software called USB Flasher which is a very handy tool. How can I install it in Kubuntu as they both have the same base?
<oerheks> Kubuntu comes with usb-creator-kde
<oerheks> ?
#kubuntu 2020-04-19
<IrcsomeBot> <Vincenzo Bitti> haore
<parallels> Howdy
<pragomer> Hi. My Startmenu button is much too small, please have a look here: http://i.imgur.com/gTYokXX.png   Is there a way to fix this?
<pragomer> (ps: its the default breeze dark theme)
<diecore> ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΑΝΕΣΤΗ!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> What's the KDE version of gnome-maps?
<mparillo> https://marble.kde.org/
<masonbee-M1> Marble?
<bandio> Italiani?
<diogenes_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bandio> grazie
<kouskous> hi
<kouskous> any one to help me with .srt of movier?
<oerheks> hi kouskous, .srt as in subtitles?
<kouskous> yes
<kouskous> can i speak you pm?
<oerheks> no, just ask in this channel please
<kouskous> i think find a solution to make good translate .srt
<kouskous> i don't know the way
<oerheks> there is enough software for this, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ScreenCasts/Subtitles
<kouskous> ok thanks i will check it
<oerheks> https://store.kde.org/p/1126783
<kouskous> i want to make a script for translate .srt files. anyone to help me?
<Dragnslcr> Translate the language of the subtitles, or just convert the file format?
<kouskous> Dragnslcr, translate the language
<IrcsomeBot> A was added by: A
<IrcsomeBot> <A> Hi oerheks, it works thanks
<user|95334> How do I upgrade from 18.10?
<kinghat[m]> why would SolveSpace be on the snap store web but not show up in discover?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> probably because it does not have a stable channel release?
<kinghat[m]> ah ok. thats probably it. does discover have the ability to switch channels?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> does not seem so
<Phruis> can Qml apps be setup so they follow KDE/Plasma color scheme
<_zxq9_> Hm. If plasma crashes is there a way to restart it without ending the X session?
<IrcsomeBot> Emplate was added by: Emplate
